# Something About Nothing  ... #12



## macraven

_Homies !!


Time to pack up and move to a new house ........
Be sure to come early so you can choose the best room in the place.
First ones in the new home get to choose a view of the ocean, back yard pool, or back yard.

The house is large enough for everyone to have their own room......
even the cats will have a special room.


So join in for chat time, sharing what's on your mind, what's for dinner, how's the weather or talk about your vacation at the Darkside.  
Whatever you have to say is fine here.

We are experts on having 6 different conversations going on at once.

The only thing we all honor is to play nice.

Everyone is welcomed so please take the time to stop by and put your feet up and spend time with us in our new house._


----------



## macraven

_i pick the room with the ocean view on the second floor that has the balcony......._


----------



## macraven

_it's a school night and i feel like the mom that has to sit up and wait for her teenagers to return home before midnight.
_


----------



## schumigirl

I'm here.......ocean view for me too........I like a nice view.........



To a very special lady......have a great day mac.....you deserve it.........

Catch everyone soon.........


----------



## macraven

_thanks schumi.

glad i left the light on.



ocean view is the best!_


----------



## Dee2013

Sorry, I got in late, but I was quiet and snuck in.

I'll take any room that has an en suite bathroom. I dream of my own bathroom with all men in my house!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oooooh, can I join in this time?  Any house that has a special room for the cats is right up my alley  .

I always felt like a bit of an intruder on the last thread, so maybe if I start fresh on the new one, I won't feel feel like that "special" cousin who showed up late to the party  .


----------



## keishashadow

I'll take run of the house room and whine to the desk when I check in as to an upgrade to the penthouse

might as well break the thread in properly...







 mac!

going to hop on olive garden's soup & salad special for lunch then doing the Grease sing-a-long @ local movies w/GD & DIL as a back to school outing.  hey, i'm old enough to remember when john Travolta was 'da bomb.


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Gina!  All  homies are welcome to chat about something about nothing.  Cat and dog lovers are we so far. 

I'll take a room with a balcony.  Gotta have that morning tea and night time wine out on the balcony watching the sun rise and set.  Very comfy, so thanks Mac!

Oh, and Happy Birthday Mac! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Aw, it's mac's birthday?  Wishing you a happy day! 





(I always wanted a summer birthday....pool parties, no school....)


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish mac    from the beach 

Love the new place...can I get a hot tub again? On second thought...scratch that...my tummy is too sunburned in spite of a generous application of sunscreen.  Any room with a view will do. 

Having a blast in PC....wish you were here . think I will go sit on the balcony and watch the sunrise with my morning coffee


----------



## schumigirl

Arrived at hotel.....so beautiful.....mum was over the moon with surprise. Booked some treatments for this afternoon already.........and made dinner reservations.........mmmmmm

Keep my room till i get back mac........mine is cat free I hope......

Happy Wednesday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki........glad youre having fun.....shame about the burn.....plenty of cooling gel..........
Catch you when you get back..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Arrived at hotel.....so beautiful.....mum was over the moon with surprise. Booked some treatments for this afternoon already.........and made dinner reservations.........mmmmmm
> 
> Keep my room till i get back mac........*mine is cat free I hope*......
> 
> Happy Wednesday.........



yes, but Micheal Myers  is hiding under the bed nwahaha

what a nice trip u r having!

tink's sounds pretty sweet too!  java & sunrises go together


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, sorry to hear of the sunburn Tink, but I wish I was enjoying the beach with you now.  It's been so hot. 

Lucky Keisha - while I am not a Olive Garden fan, I do like their salad.  Have fun with the sing along.  When John and Olivia did the movie, well, didn't make me want to sing it.  OK, now I'm dating myself!  I am sure your GD will enjoy it.  

Lucky Schumi - what a great surprise for your Mum.  Sounds like a wonderful day in a beautiful hotel.  

On my second cup of ice tea.


----------



## macraven

_thanks homies for the birthday wishes.
much appreciated......

cats, mimionions and ghouls are the best type of cards here.

leave it to keisha to scare the beejeeses by bring my myers in today.

sitting here  reading



glad all found the new house.



*Dee*, glad you returned, you were missed here!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> going to hop on olive garden's soup & salad special for lunch then doing the Grease sing-a-long @ local movies w/GD & DIL as a back to school outing.  hey, i'm old enough to remember when john Travolta was 'da bomb.




_hope you have taught gd all the songs for the sing a long._


----------



## Belle0101

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oooooh, can I join in this time?  Any house that has a special room for the cats is right up my alley  .
> 
> I always felt like a bit of an intruder on the last thread, so maybe if I start fresh on the new one, I won't feel feel like that "special" cousin who showed up late to the party  .



Know what I thought of when I read this post?  Cousin Oliver from the Brady Bunch.  I don't think of you like that though, I thought you'd been around since the beginning.  

  Mac!  I promise not to sing, I don't want to scare anyone off. 

I would like a room with a balcony and overlooking other ocean.  However, being the new person, I'll take whatever I can get.  Broom closet, utility room, view of the parking lot ... I'm just glad to have a room here. 

Dee, I feel for you.  I'm the only female in my house too.  Unless you count the 2 girl dogs.  Even counting them there are still more males here than females. 

Keisha, Grease is my sister's all time favorite movie.  She still has the album she bought when it first came out.  She can't play it since she doesn't haven't a record player.  Er, I mean, what's an album and why do you need a record player for it?  I'm not that old.   

Lynne, if I could have a cat I'd have one exactly like in that picture.  

Tink, ouch!  Hope the sunburn doesn't bother you too much. 

Schumi, sounds like a fun and relaxing day!


----------



## macraven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Oooooh, can I join in this time?  Any house that has a special room for the cats is right up my alley  .
> 
> I always felt like a bit of an intruder on the last thread, so maybe if I start fresh on the new one, I won't feel feel like that "special" cousin who showed up late to the party  .




_i wish you didn't feel like that gina, everyone is always welcomed here with open arms.

all of us were first time posters at one time or another.
length of time on the sans thread doesn't give anyone points or priority

people here just love to talk and visit.
anyone that can do that, belongs here!

take your shoes off and put your feet up.
you're home now....
once here, always a homie!

we can always use more canadian blood here to put us in our place when we whine about cold winters and snow.
me, i'm the biggest complainer about winters......._


----------



## macraven

_i just heard Belle sing and she has a lovely voice.
thanks homie..

i know how you feel.
have 4 sons and with 5 males in the house, no one would wear pink but me._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just popped in to wish mac    from the beach
> 
> Love the new place...can I get a hot tub again? On second thought...scratch that...my tummy is too sunburned in spite of a generous application of sunscreen.  Any room with a view will do.
> 
> Having a blast in PC....wish you were here . think I will go sit on the balcony and watch the sunrise with my morning coffee



thanks tink.

_sunburn, in the nude??
no wonder you are burned.

turn over and lay on your tummy.
get the other side to match now_


----------



## schumigirl

I could live here forever........long as i could bring my boys up.......suite is gorgeous and the beds are like fluffy marshmallows.........looking forward to spending couple of nights here........
Weather is very Scottish today........nice to look out at though.......

Keisha........will think of MM tonight when I go to bed......its a huge four poster I have in this hotel .....with a massive space underneath................

Huge Grease fan here too........I cannot sing a note.....never stopped me at a karaoke though.......lol

Off for an early cocktail in the lounge......


----------



## macraven

_schumi, sounds lovely!
i have never slept in a 4 poster bed.
do you need a step stool to get into it?_


----------



## schumigirl

It is quite a high up bed........but I don't quite need the ladder......would hate to fall out though......lol

I'm definitely booking DH and I in here for a getaway  up here sometime after Orlando this year.....very romantic.......
mum keeps talking about the size of the bathroom she has.......huge!! Hers is bigger than mine actually.


----------



## schumigirl

I hate posting from my phone......left ipad at mums house........too distracting.........apparently!!


----------



## Lynne G

I'm with ya Schumi.  I don't even like typing on my ipad.  Hate the phone even more.  Fat fingers I guess.

Belle - I did have a cat like that, his name was Sam.  He liked to hunt and was an outdoor cat.  Brought me lots of prizes from the poor insects and birds he collected.  I tried to keep him inside, but only time he stayed was the dead of winter.  

Mac, thanks for ordering a beautiful summer day for your birthday.  I told DD her birthday next week will have a full moon that night, so I guess she can blame her moods on that.  14 that girl will be.  

My house is even, with 2 and 2.  Though I think the girls have more stuff.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Yay, a new thread! I felt like with 11 previous ones it was probably too late to join in at that point, but starting with a fresh one will be awesometacular! I am having a ridiculously hard time paying attention in my last few days at work. A week from now I will be off and doing last minute chores/prep before we leave on the 27th! Getting to Universal on the 30th, and I really can't wait!!

Happy Birthday, mac!!

Maria


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Worfiedoodles!    Wahoo for a upcoming trip.  Yeah, trips are like that, excitement to start and planning the next one at the end of the current one, so not so sad.


----------



## Robo56

I will take a room with a balcony over looking the ocean if they are not all taken. Will enjoy the view while having my morning coffee. 

Good afternoon all...

Mac thank you for our new digs. 

It's rainy here today. 

Picked my new vehicle up again yesterday evening. All is well. It was the brake switch.


----------



## Robo56

Oh by the way


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Gina!  All  homies are welcome to chat about something about nothing.  Cat and dog lovers are we so far.


 
Thanks Lynne  .  Keep the cat pics coming.....I'm missing mine terribly these days.  If I didn't have three vacations in the works and thought it wouldn't end in divorce , I'd be at our local humane society faster than you could say Meow Mix. 



tink1957 said:


> Love the new place...can I get a hot tub again? On second thought...scratch that...my tummy is too sunburned in spite of a generous application of sunscreen.


 
I envy those who can get some colour from the sun.  I never, ever tan.....and hardly ever burn, either.  Pasty white seems to be my "natural" colour  .  I swear people think I must be a hermit, and spend 23 hours a day in a cave. 



schumigirl said:


> Arrived at hotel.....so beautiful.....mum was over the moon with surprise. Booked some treatments for this afternoon already.........and made dinner reservations.........mmmmmm
> 
> Keep my room till i get back mac........mine is cat free I hope......
> 
> Happy Wednesday.........


 
You are on vacation, shumi?  That's awesome.  Hope you are having a grand time with your mom  .



Lynne G said:


> On my second cup of ice tea.


 
Bottoms up, my friend.  If you are getting the humidity we're getting here, you're going to need a pitcher before the day's done.  I am very grateful today for my air conditioned office.  But my hair....oh, Lord, the frizz! 



Belle0101 said:


> Know what I thought of when I read this post?  Cousin Oliver from the Brady Bunch.  I don't think of you like that though, I thought you'd been around since the beginning.


 
  What a visual!!  But hey, we'll stick with that.  He's cuter than I am  .



macraven said:


> _i wish you didn't feel like that gina, everyone is always welcomed here with open arms.
> 
> all of us were first time posters at one time or another.
> length of time on the sans thread doesn't give anyone points or priority
> 
> people here just love to talk and visit.
> anyone that can do that, belongs here!
> 
> take your shoes off and put your feet up.
> you're home now....
> once here, always a homie!
> 
> we can always use more canadian blood here to put us in our place when we whine about cold winters and snow.
> me, i'm the biggest complainer about winters......._


 
No worries, I'm just rather shy in a crowd  .

Ugh, winter.....let's not speak the word.  It makes me want to cry.  Especially if this coming season is anything like the last two winters.....makes me think the stork got terribly confused 41 years ago and dropped me off in the wrong hemisphere.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Yay, a new thread! I felt like with 11 previous ones it was probably too late to join in at that point, but starting with a fresh one will be awesometacular! I am having a ridiculously hard time paying attention in my last few days at work. A week from now I will be off and doing last minute chores/prep before we leave on the 27th! Getting to Universal on the 30th, and I really can't wait!!


 
The last few days of work are THE WORST  .  The body might still be there, but the mind is long gone!!!


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday Mac


----------



## Robo56

Couldn't help it had to put something fun.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

May I say that my peanut butter sandwich and banana were rather unsatisfying after reading about Keisha's Olive Garden lunch?  (love, LOVE OG ... but we don't have any of them here in Ontario  ).

But.....whilst enjoying my PB on white, I did manage to finish navigating the paperwork jungle of scholarship applications for Jake.  A ridiculous amount of paper and financial details, but hopefully he'll reap the benefits later this fall....it will be mid-October before he finds out.   Nice to have that chore off my list of to-do's, though.


----------



## Lynne G

EEK Gina.  Don't remind me.  We will be doing that, or should I say, I will be doing that, with my DS this fall.  He'll be graduating from High School next year, and all the paperwork must be in the colleges he wants to try to get into in the fall.  My poor pocket book will soon be hurting, but a least so far, he wants to commute.  AHH, my first born baby's going to be an adult in 2 months.  Where did time go?  

And yeah, with this humidity, I try not to look at how puffy my hair is.  

Thanks for all the pictures Robo.  Glad to hear new car came home and all fixed.  Ahh, I actually like the smell of a new car.  Guess you won't let those smoking baboons in anytime soon! LOL


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Lynne G said:


> EEK Gina.  Don't remind me.  We will be doing that, or should I say, I will be doing that, with my DS this fall.  He'll be graduating from High School next year, and all the paperwork must be in the colleges he wants to try to get into in the fall.  My poor pocket book will soon be hurting, but a least so far, he wants to commute.  AHH, my first born baby's going to be an adult in 2 months.  Where did time go?
> 
> And yeah, with this humidity, I try not to look at how puffy my hair is.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures Robo.  Glad to hear new car came home and all fixed.  Ahh, I actually like the smell of a new car.  Guess you won't let those smoking baboons in anytime soon! LOL


I'm in the same boat, Lynne. My ds will also graduate next year. He's finished the Common App, and is working on one college-specific app each day right now. He's applying to 9 schools. I am dreading writing those checks! Just two months for you? My ds won't turn 18 until January.

My hair is reaching new heights daily. I can't even imagine what will happen when I get off the plane in FL. Marge Simpson territory for sure!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne, we've been exceptionally lucky so far with Jake's college education.  So far, he's paid in full (even for his upcoming year....tuition, ancillary fees and books) and 100% debt free to date.  He paid cash for his "new" car a couple of weeks ago, so he just has his living expenses to cover (insurance, cell phone, etc.) before graduation next spring.  He received three separate scholarships for his first year (one $2000, one $1000, one $500) for his academic achivement in high school, which was a huge help.  His average for his first year of college studies was 90%, so I am hoping that he will pull at least one scholarship again this autumn.  It makes the paperwork well worth it, even though they seem to want to know everything but your shoe size!!

lol Worfiedoodles, I think Marge Simpson rocks  .  I'm feeling more like Monica from Friends:


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Maria......you leave on the 27th......thats come around so quick.......look forward to hearing about it.......

Gina.......yes....I'm in what I think is one of the most beautiful castle hotels in the Uk with my mum for 2 nights......we are being incredibly pampered and spoiled......


Im stuffed from dinner......got a bottle of wine and ....oops.....mum doesn't drink.....lol

Got our New York trip for next year booked up yesterday.....flights and Manhattan hotel booked....16 nights.....yay.......

Catch youse guys soon.......


----------



## macraven

Worfiedoodles said:


> Yay, a new thread! I felt like with 11 previous ones it was probably too late to join in at that point, but starting with a fresh one will be awesometacular! I am having a ridiculously hard time paying attention in my last few days at work. A week from now I will be off and doing last minute chores/prep before we leave on the 27th! Getting to Universal on the 30th, and I really can't wait!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, mac!!
> 
> Maria




_thanks !

maria, you have been with us in the older days of this thread.
i think you were in on the christmas ornament stuff we did backin series #4 or so.

it's about time you came home to us!!
you have been missed a lot.

going out to eat in a few minutes but will be back to read up.
depending on the parking lot crowd, it will be joes crab shack, longhorn or olive garden.
i'll find out when we get there._


----------



## ky07

*Sorry so late in saying but happy birthday Mac and hope you have a great one. *


----------



## macraven

_thanks st lawrence.

how are you doing these days?_


----------



## macraven

_finally caught up.

love all what you wrote to me and thank all of you.

ended up going to joes crab shack and stuffed.
i never want to eat again.

i might take that back tomorrow morning though....
_


----------



## marciemi

Ahh, I lost you all!  I know you were all trying to sneak quietly away but I figured it out!  Was wondering why I hadn't gotten notifications in awhile!  

Yesterday was crazy packed at MK - spent much of the day there with friends in town and have the major blisters to show for it (not wearing those shoes again soon).  Epcot today was much nicer!


----------



## macraven

_glad you found us marcie.

the mod Mary Jo put a link on the sans  #11 in case anyone went to that thread which can bring you all here if you click on it.


ok, which room do you have your eye on?
want an upper floor or the club area......
plenty room left for everyone!

blisters......oowie, that has to hurt.
slap a bandaid on the feet and do the __parks again tomorrow._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _thanks st lawrence.
> 
> how are you doing these days?_


Doing good but still have my good and bad days but then agian who doesn't


----------



## schumigirl

Yes I remember worfie from when I first joined.....long time ago........yep nice to see ya post more Maria......

mac......still cant reply to your email this morning.....even on my phone....not sure what thats all about......will be a long reply when I get home....lol....love hearing about Joes Crab Shack.......I have to try the crab nachos this year........sounds lush 

StL.........nice to see ya.........


Lovely day again.........it's Thursday.......


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Glad you had a nice birthday dinner, mac  .  Hope you had a big fancy cake to top off your meal at Joe's!!   Birthdays are all about indulgences  .

shumi, I hope you are having a nice little getaway.  Glad the weather is delightful for you too.  Its a dreadful morning here in the Canadian north......very ominous outside right now:  the its dark and the trees are swirling in the wind.  Big storms and lots of rain forecast for us today.  But the humidity is supposed to finally break, which is good  .

Dentist appointment for me today.  Blech .    I hate the dentist.


----------



## Lynne G

Possible stormy day for us too Gina.  Rained yesterday like a Florida afternoon.  Yep, another ride home hydroplaning most of the way.  We got dumped on pretty quickly.  Poor DD, went to soccer, they got to play for about 5 minutes and then got drenched. Will be a stormy Friday too.  Also hoping the humidity breaks.  

Glad your birthday dinner was good Mac. 

StL good to see you around.

Aw Marcie, I hate blisters too.  I hope you are feeling better.  

Glad to hear Schumi is enjoying her Scottish get away.  Lovely countryside.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

In case Belle is baking.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday everyone...

Mac hope you had a great. Birthday. 

Schumi glad your having such a good time with your mum at the Castle.

Lynne loved the smoking monkey pic and the cat pictures are so cute.

Gina I have the same problem with the humidity hair... I can have it straight and looking nice and I walk out into the humid day and it is a fuzzy mess.

Keisha loved the scary cake. Although I am not a fan of snakes. It's cool.

Suppose to be a nice sunny day today here. Dad and Stepmom made a surprise visit. My sister and I are going to take them on a little day trip. Lunch at the Overlook restaurant in Leavenworth Indiana, then onto Corydon a town that looks like it's still in the 50's.

Have a great Thursday all.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Worfiedoodles

I'm feeling all warm and fuzzy inside, thanks for remembering me, guys!  For awhile we were going to Universal Orlando at least annually, once we went three times in one year. Then five years ago we started just hitting the Motherland, mostly because that's where the races were and it was easier to just take the Magic Express and stay there. But with all the new and exciting additions here and coming, I am going to want to visit Universal Orlando much more regularly!

Glad you had a great birthday, Mac - -and like Gina, I hope you had a scrumptious cake to celebrate!

Schumi -- Have you heard that what happens in Scotland stays in Scotland?  Just sayin'...your getaway sounds wonderful!

Gina -- Please send that break in the humidity our way, minus the storms! Be safe and stay dry 

Robo -- enjoy your trip to the past, I bet that will make for some fun photo ops!

I'm having the fun of planning out our dining. Well, the restaurants I want to try to hit. We don't like to have it set in stone if we don't have to, so I'm looking at menus and reading reports. I think I want to do lunch at Margaritaville, Antojitos, Leaky Cauldron, Simpson's and Mythos, and dinner at Cowfish, Vivo, Bubbaloo's, and Hash House. We'll probably also have lunch at Bahama Breeze on our way over to Tampa, and maybe dinner at the Olive Garden or Longhorn. We receive Olive Garden gift cards every year for Christmas, and I'm told I can use them at Bahama Breeze, Olive Garden or Longhorn, which would make dh happy   We have Olive Garden and Longhorn nearby at home, so if I miss those for something else it won't be a big deal.

Now if I would just stop getting new assignments at this pesky work, I could really focus on the important stuff


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> In case Belle is baking.


what a beautiful kitty to see first thing in the morning.
_she looks like my first kitty Baby.
love the kitty and minionion photos........

schumi,don't worry about not answering my emails, you can wait and send me one next week when you are back home.

enjoy your stay with the family and have fun in scotland

birthday was low key yesterday and no cake.
but it still was a good day
many ty's to all for the nice wishes!

yup, our weather stinks today.
looks like rain any minute.
we are close to 60 degrees now and it isn't short and tee weather today.
i'll wait until i hit orlando for the sunshine !!

maria, you are close to leaving.
i know you all will have fun at the darkside.
5 years is a long time to be away from there.
you have a great line up for eateries.
hope you have a a fine time and no rain!!!

we could never forget youse.
once in the family, always in the family.

 to all this thursday.
_


----------



## keishashadow

big hair is still en vougue here in pittsburgh.  DH found an old glamor shot of me = guilty as charged lol

tried a new soup @ olive garden, a sausage/kale/lt cream chicken soup, had a kick to it - nom.  sing a long sparsely attended, better to croak along uninhibited.

appliance guy here for 2nd visit, will be back a 3rd.  says he's replacing 'the transmission' and basically everything else in the washer.  um ok, as long as it costs me zip & eventually works right i'm good.

gina i'm so glad my last just finished w/college.  now to pin down that 'real' job.

mac do u have anything else on to-do list for the upcoming trip? 

marci - for once i beat u to new house here.  toss those shoes, ow

worfie- welcome home.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Keisha....big hair is still in?!?!   Why didn't anyone tell me?   Sounds like a trip to Philly might be in order  .

Worfie.....I'm not sure you'll want the kind of humidity relief we're supposed to get.  Just heard on the radio that there's a severe storm warning out, with hail possible the size of golf balls  .  And the Weather Network is calling for snow in parts of Alberta  .  Have I mentioned lately how much I hate our Canadian weather?

mac....I hope the sunshine and warmth returns for you soon.  Its wayyyy too early to be that chilly!

Worfie....you've got some great choices on your dining list.  Making me hungry just reading 'em off.  We're trying Bahama Breeze for the first time in October.  It's DH's must do and a new destination for us!

Robo....I'm beginning to think we could start some sort of Frizz Fraternity with our little group.  They say misery loves company, so how nice to know I'm not the only one suffering!!  lol    Love the Thursday Minion, too .  Nothing like minions and cute cats to kick the day off right  .


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your washer behaves finally Keisha.  That stinks to have a service guy keep coming back.  That's what a warranty is for.
Not a soup fan, but glad you enjoyed a new one at the Olive Garden.  Always better to sing when no one is listening! LOL

Worfie, isn't is great to think of all the food you'll enjoy while on vacation?  I hope you have a great trip back to the Dark Side.


----------



## pcstang

Wow! I'm gone for a couple of days and you all up and move the house! I guess I'm stuck with the broom closet!

Happy belated Bday Mac! I just crossed over the big 40 threshold last week....

Sounds like everyone is doing good, too much to quote!

Keisha - we had a service man out 6 times to fix our washing machine. I feel your pain! It got to be a bit comical but I didn't have to spend a dime and my wife is happy so....whatever.

Bluer - come back! There is not enough testosterone in the SAN thread lately! lol


----------



## Bluer101

Lol, I just thought the same thing. Been really busy this week with little time and see the house moved. Just give me a spot somewhere here, even if it's the couch. 

And happy belated to Mac!!!


----------



## macraven

_thank you boys......

yaa, our boys are back.....
was about to shoot up the flares...

yea, moving to this #12 wasn't my idea....
you know how much i hate to clean and organize my house at home, so making a new one here was another job on my list.


bluer, keep us posted tomorrow on how Mrs Bluer's surgery goes.
_


----------



## Belle0101

Did someone mention frizzy hair?  Up until last summer I had frizzy hair even at home on humid days.  I tried a bunch of new to me products and thought, until our late November/early December trip to US/IoA and WDW, that I finally had it under control.  . 

At RPR I couldn't make it to CityWalk before it poofed out and at CBR I couldn't make it to the bus stop before it poofed out.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Belle0101....have you ever tried Tresemme's Keratin Smooth Shine Spray?

A little of this before blow drying keeps my frizz in check:

https://well.ca/products/tresemme-keratin-smooth-heat_64460.html?gclid=CJfps8P_uMcCFQeLaQodZjkE3A


----------



## buckeev

Queue the music...

..."Return to sender, Address Unknown....
No such number. No such ZONE!"

I felt like a Hommie Zombie....without a HOME! Or the guy that showed up TODAY for the start of the D23 EXPO. TODAY.

Happy belated 29th Mac....Sorry I missed it...(I was LOCKED OUTTA MY S.A.N house).

GINA BB..."feeling left out of the S.A.N. Threads..."... Silly Gurl.

Me and Gina are Dis Transportation Buds...we both know that Alamo, Budget...the WHoLE lot of those folks have it in for us!

Anywho....I haven't forgotten the rest of my "Crab Cake Reviews", just crazy dealings with psycho customers lately. Everybody wants their shirts. Yesterday!....They be acting like school is about to start or something!


----------



## Belle0101

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Belle0101....have you ever tried Tresemme's Keratin Smooth Shine Spray?
> 
> A little of this before blow drying keeps my frizz in check:
> 
> https://well.ca/products/tresemme-keratin-smooth-heat_64460.html?gclid=CJfps8P_uMcCFQeLaQodZjkE3A



No, but next time I'm out I'm going to get some and try it.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _thank you boys......
> 
> yaa, our boys are back.....
> was about to shoot up the flares...
> 
> yea, moving to this #12 wasn't my idea....
> you know how much i hate to clean and organize my house at home, so making a new one here was another job on my list.
> 
> 
> bluer, keep us posted tomorrow on how Mrs Bluer's surgery goes._



Will do, she is scheduled for 1:50 pm but has to be there at around noon. We decided to get it done before HHN for all the walking.


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Me and Gina are Dis Transportation Buds...we both know that Alamo, Budget...the WHoLE lot of those folks have it in for us!!



Ahhhh, the transportation board.  aka home of the search-challenged.  I have to pause to think what my kids' phone numbers are (thank God for speed dial) but the hot rental codes/coupons are emblazoned in my mind..to channel the old, unofficial motto of the board - _there is no pixie dust on the transportation board.  _

Belle - lololol what species is that - a wabbit?

bluer - best wishes for the mrs.


----------



## Robo56

Gina perhaps we will have to start a frizz fraternity. . On my outing today I decided to let the hair go natural. It was very freeing.

Marcemi hope your blisters are healing.

Ky07 hope this Thursday finds you happy and well.

Belle love the friz pictures they are cute. 

Keisha cute that you told Schumi about Micheal Myers under the bed. My older sister always told me there were monsters under the bed when we were little. She said if we let our feet hang over the bed they would bite them off. To this day I will not hang my feet off the side of the bed. LOL 


Worfiedoddles nice to meet a new homie.  Back. 

Had a great day taking a trip back in time at this small town we went to today.


----------



## marciemi

You're all just thinking about the frizzies wrong:


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, elvis in 1962.......

my maternal unit loved that man.......

keisha, good ole transportation board, i do go there too
its the only forum that educates me by pm's.

bluer, don't forget to let us know how the Mrs is after surgery tomorrow._


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> You're all just thinking about the frizzies wrong:
> 
> View attachment 118368




_how's the feet today marcie?

blisters better?

didn't you say a month back when you meet up with keisha something about foot surgery or something about your foot injury?

i'm so into the frizzy hair conversation i can't remember the feet story we had before.


now when it comes to Bluer, he has no issues with humidity and frizzy hair.
lucky dude._


----------



## pcstang

Yes bluer, keep us informed! Thoughts going out to the bluer crew!


----------



## RAPstar

Hi, all. Been a while, lol. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Flying out to Tampa Tuesday to interview for the Disney reservation center there. Cross your fingers for me and send me pixie dust, or mummy dust, all dust and good vibes are welcome. Hopefully I'll be back with good news soon (knock on wood)


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Hi, all. Been a while, lol. Just wanted to pop in and say hi. Flying out to Tampa Tuesday to interview for the Disney reservation center there. Cross your fingers for me and send me pixie dust, or mummy dust, all dust and good vibes are welcome. Hopefully I'll be back with good news soon (knock on wood)




_will do all of that and sing you a song with a banjo on my knee.

so you are thinking of moving out of Texas and to Florida?

going from one hot climate to another but the other has theme parks near by.
not a bad choice.

glad you stopped in to your old home here Andy aka Robbie.
wish you the best on your interview.

btw, like the cat on your shoulder avatar.
and you went back to having whiskers again.

not can cat food Whiskers but the fur on your face._


----------



## macraven

_it is light turning off time.

make sure the batteries in your flashlights are working.

don't want anyone to trip and fall inside the new house
_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Here's wishing Mrs. Bluer's surgery goes well today.  Good thoughts your way.

Wet start to today, with a teen who is still not happy to be an early riser.  Time for a strong cup of ice tea!

And yeah, so humid I feel like chia pet.  Rain is heading out to sea, so I am hoping for a beautiful, lower humidity afternoon.

Have a great day all!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Here's wishing Mrs. Bluer's surgery goes well today.  Good thoughts your way.
> 
> Wet start to today, with a teen who is still not happy to be an early riser.  Time for a strong cup of ice tea!
> 
> And yeah, so humid I feel like chia pet.  Rain is heading out to sea, so I am hoping for a beautiful, lower humidity afternoon.
> 
> Have a great day all!



at times a cuppa java just won't do.  there is something soothing about the ritual of making tea.

a chia pet always seems to appear @ xmas here.  i still marvel that those seeds are now considered food that is 'good for you'...wonder if it helps with bad hair days?

andy - we're pulling for you!  wonder why res ctr in TPA vs MCO

not blown away by the teasers i've seen, do hope TWD prequel isn't a bomb.  anybody else watch the strain?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> at times a cuppa java just won't do.  there is something soothing about the ritual of making tea.
> 
> a chia pet always seems to appear @ xmas here.  i still marvel that those seeds are now considered food that is 'good for you'...wonder if it helps with bad hair days?
> 
> andy - we're pulling for you!  wonder why res ctr in TPA vs MCO
> 
> not blown away by the teasers i've seen, do hope TWD prequel isn't a bomb.  anybody else watch the strain?



I applied to both, but got a "thanks for applying, but..." email from Orlando. So who knows.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck RAPStar!  Hope your interview goes well.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar sending magical wishes on your job interview


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Holy moly, this thread moves fast!!  At this rate, I'm going to need to start drinking more coffee in the mornings.  Y'all may want to consider purchasing stocks in Tim Hortons  .

Bluer....all the best to your DW today.  I hope things go smoothly.

RAPstar....break at leg at the job interview today!!  (figuratively, not literally of course)   And I love the cat in your avatar  .

pcstang....no need to take up residence in the broom closet.  You can hang out with me in the cat room.  If I can survive sharing a room with my sister growing up, you'll be a piece of cake.  I hear bunk beds are coming back into style.

buckeev....its much more fun to chat over here than on the October rental thread, isn't it?  The Universal crowd is much more entertaining  .

marciemi....I just totally LOL'd at your lion king photo.  My boss just peeked his head around the corner to see if I was suffering from some sort of sudden onset hysteria.

Lynne...hope your weather improves.  We're much cooler and more comfy than yesterday, and the sun's working hard to peek out.  Set a rainfall record yesterday, though.  With all that heat, and then the rain, our yard is looking like a northern jungle.  Time for a cut this afternoon!!  Hope you enjoyed your morning tea, even with a testy teen.  Mine's no Merry Sunshine in the mornings, either!

keisha.....I volunteer you to conduct an independent test on the chia-seeds-versus-hair-frizz.  (and for the record, I've always wanted a chia pet, but never had one!! )

Robo and Lynne.....love the Friday minions!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Duplicate post


----------



## buckeev

Yes...Those "Bright Side" folks can get a bit testy, but we still love both entities!

NOOO...ANDY...Don't leave me here all alone!!!  (Good Luck though!)


----------



## macraven

_it's morning time already?
seems like i just went to sleep a couple of hours ago.

i'm counting noses and see we are still missing some homies.


Bluer is excused as he is at the hospital with Mrs Bluer.
Schumi is on vacation.

ok, where are the rest of youse?

time to start a countdown for weekend fun_


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Here I am! I don't know why I only get notifications about 1/3 of the time. It's how I end up way behind reading TRs!

I am so ready for weekend fun! For us it's doing a ton of errands tomorrow to get ready for departure day.

Good luck to Rapstar and Mrs. Bluer!

The Friday minions are Da Bomb!

One week from today, sitting by my SIL's pool, assuming it's not raining 

Maria


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh mac....don't count noses.....mine's pretty big, and you might accidently count me as two .  

Maria.....6 days!!!  Will you permit me to be insanely jealous, if only for a moment?  I'm painfully missing our annual August getaway!!

We will all think sunshiny thoughts for you, and I'm sure that will help chase away any rain   .


----------



## Belle0101

I've been popping in every so often and reading what everyone is up to.  I'm just not feeling too social today.  Simba's in his last days so I'm making sure they're the kind of days a best friend deserves.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Oh, Belle0101 ... so sorry to hear  .  Was in your shoes in January this year, and its an awful thing.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Bluer101

Just checking in at the hospital. 

We are both reading the DIS from my phone, got to have priorities. 

She is waiting in preop for a few seeing the surgeon is behind on his first surgery. DW's is very short using a local nerve block. So just waiting and will update later.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just checking in at the hospital.
> 
> We are both reading the DIS from my phone, got to have priorities.
> 
> She is waiting in preop for a few seeing the surgeon is behind on his first surgery. DW's is very short using a local nerve block. So just waiting and will update later.




_you have your priorities straight!

give Mrs Bluer lots of hugs from us and tell her all are thinking of her_


----------



## Lynne G

Belle,  sending hugs.  Having had to do that a month ago, I feel for you.  I wish Simba finds peace and leaves you with fond memories.  Take care. 

Bluers, hoping all is well at the hospital and Mrs. Bluer is resting and pain free. 


We have sun, and has become a beautiful day.  

Kids want to go to Red Robin for my birthday dinner.  That is fine with me.  I like the salads and burgers.  So I am good.

I may actually be able to sleep in tomorrow, first game may not be until after lunch.  Wahoo!


----------



## macraven

_is today your birthday?
is so, _


----------



## keishashadow

lynn red robin has salads? who knew lol   I get nothing but teriyaki burger & fries there.  hmmm I thought we had a few popping up next week.  August a big month here.

gina - closest tim hortons is a good 2 hrs from me.  I was thrilled when I saw the kcups for sale on amazon.

andy - all one big happy Disney family, TPA's right down the road and Clearwater beaches are awesome

bluer - a local for the mrs?  hope they gave her some drugs for home.

wasted 4 hrs @ hospital having my pre op tests today, at least was able to skip a bunch, reusing many from last go-around.   Making a huge pot of spaghetti & meat sauce using tomatoes from garden which are coming by the basketfuls at this point.  Having all the kids come down & GD sleep overnight.  she said she missed me...I think mom & dad want a date night lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Popping in to wish mrs bluer best wishes for today............

Back at mums after lovely couple of days away.........heading home tomorrow to see my boys.........think I need some allergy tablets before I get on this thread with all these cat pics........ 

Back to normal tomorrow 

..........after days of being spoiled rotten at mums and gorgeous hotel.......and get consistent internet access.....

Catch up more tomorrow..........


----------



## schumigirl

More surgery keisha?? 

Plenty good wishes for that........and how cute is your gd..........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Belle my heart goes out to you...I've been there and like Gina I am sending you massive


----------



## macraven

_schumi, we'll hold off on the cat pictures.
i'm a cat person and do know quite a few that are not cat peeps.

maybe we can pull up pictures of goldfish..

but i would think buckeev would have a pick of a fishing rod then.......lol
wait, it's crab he likes not goldie fish.....

 for all of the four footed babies.
it's always a tough time when they are not well or you have suffered a great loss from them passing

and like schumi asked, more surgery keisha !!
oh my......


hope to get an update on Mrs Bluer today.
hope she gets good meds to ease the pain and discomfort.

off to the grocery store and bank now._


----------



## Robo56

Get well soon Mrs Bluer


----------



## Robo56

Belle thinking of you as you love your furry buddy to the next side. And to all that have walked that walk before. Peace


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm back from the beach and playing catchup today...we had a great time in spite of the sunburn and some bad crab cakes...never trust a restaurant that keeps their patrons in the dark..I'd eaten half of my crab before I realized it was burned on one side and raw on the other they made me a new one but by then I was done in...bad thing was they didn't offer to take it off the bill as any decent place would...not even an offer of free desert....never again even though the rest of the meal was good up to that point. My stomach was queasy all night ...not fun.

Sending good luck to Robbie and mrsB ...hope everything goes well for you both.

 to belle...I lost my fur buddy Chewy earlier this year....it's never easy...just try to remember the good times and memories you have and hug him while you can.

Lynne...like Mac said  if it's your birthday...hope you get everything you wish for.

Carole...it's hard to come back from such a wonderful place but I know your boys will be happy you're back.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac and Tink for the birthday wishes.  Having a great day, and cannot believe I am starting another decade.  Time does fly by.  Took today off, as I usually do for my birthday.  Mom reminds me of how hot it was when I was born.  Yeah, well, my DD paid me back for that, she's celebrating her birth in 8 more days.

Keisha, hope whatever surgery is coming up is minor and you will get through it with ease.

Schumi, glad to hear the Mum visit went so well, but I am sure your boys will be more than happy to see you home.

Bluer, take good care of the Mrs., I hope she is resting comfortably at home.

RAPStar, let us know, but I hope you are stellar at your interview.

Ok, I officially hate to type on my iPad and I hate it's autocorrect and suggestions.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - oops!





tink - yuck! 

I've been putting off medical stuff for years.  you know how it is, go to a doctor for one thing and they find enough crap to knock u off your feet.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, DW is home for a while now. Went and dropped of a script for tramadol. Then went to work for 1 hour to finish some things then picked up the script. Got home and ordered pizza and picked it up. DW complaining that the meds aren't doing crap. So out comes some of my oxycodone for my back. Hope she settles in with some of that good stuff. 

Sorry I did not go back but I see belle lost a pet? Well hugs to belle as furry loved ones are just like losing a family member.


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the heads up bluer and letting us know she is home.

tramadol in my opinion is like taking two tylenols.

never did a thing for me ever.
and they call it a pain pill..........hmrumpf.....


i like your dinner menu.
no clean up afterwards.


 to mrs bluer and hope you get relief and sleep tonight.._


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne, this one's for you......happy birthday!!!






keisha....2 hours from a Tim Hortons?  I don't think I'd survive.  I can walk to one from our house....and there's 7 more in our little city of (population 55,000).  The Kcups are a good second choice, but there's nothing like drinking that creamy hot wonderfulness from a brown paper cup!

Bluer, glad to hear your DW's surgery is over.  Hope she's back in good health soon.

shumi, you're allergic to cats?  That would bite (the allergy, not the cat ).  My SIL has a hairless one (one of her kids is allergic) but OMG, its hideous looking.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mac.....I'll supply the first goldfish:


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe thanks Gina and Keisha.  Best birthday, water ice with the kids for dessert.  It was just a great summer way to end the night.

Hope Mrs. Bluer finds some pain relief and gets a good night sleep.  Take it easy!

I'll keep the light on for you all!  Mac, don't stay up too late.

Keisha, have fun with GD.  Lucky kid.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday Lynne


----------



## macraven

_lights out.

but the flashlight is on the hall stand in case you need it._


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Morning everyone.  I must be the first one up!

House cleaning and laundry are my morning to-do's.  We take my mom shopping (groceries and Walmart) every Saturday afternoon, then out for dinner once we're done.  Its the weekly routine, never changes.  Just call me exciting  .

Robo....that birthday cake cat is breathtakingly beautiful.  We had a pure white persian growing up, and the pic looks just like her.  Gorgeous.

Gorgeous, sunshiny, perfectly warm day here today.  A great day for hanging laundry on the line!

Hope ya'll have a good one, whatever you're up to  .


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Cute cat.

Hehe, time for some other animals to mix with the minions for pictures of the day.

Me too Gina, made DH put new line up in the backyard, and first load is in the washer.  Hoping for some free drying today.  Sunny stsrt to the day.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Morning all 

It's sunny here this morning and the temps are slightly cooler. Shopping today then off to see a car show my sister and her hubby are participating in.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow......post overdrive.........

Mrsbluer......hope you feeling ok after your op.........glad bluer is taking care of you so well........

Vicki........glad you had lovely time on your trip.....well except the dodgy food bit......not good!! Something you hope only happens once in a lifetime!!

Gina......not allergic to cats, not real ones anyway. Just don't like them very much.

Janet.......yep, if it's not one thing it's another.........I blame hitting 40....... Even though I'm only 35..... Hope you had fun with the family.......

Belle....sorry about your dog........that's gotta sting......

Good luck Robbie/Andy.......hope it goes well for you........

I'm sure pc said something I wanted to reply to but I forget.........will check in later and see what it was..........


So, back home safely. Better journey home than going up.......made it in 4 hours and weather is lovely. Not cooking tonight walking round to village pub for dinner........

It's lovely being away but so nice to be back home again..........back to normality again.......


----------



## schumigirl

Nearly forgot..........

 

To Todd.........Metro West.........he may not come in anymore on here, but just wanted to remember his birthday.........he was a huge part of this forum and I miss his posts...........


----------



## marciemi

Hm, I was the opposite on Tramadol. Had it a few years back when I broke two ribs.  Woke up hallucinating and shaking.  Threw them out and the doc gave me Tylenol 3 instead.  No one in my family can take any of the Oxy/hydrocodone types (Vicodin, etc.) because they all do nothing (other than constipate) any of us.  So stick with the Tylenol 3 or OTC.

Foot (feet?) are doing better - thanks for asking Mac.  Back to where I've been for the last 15 years with the heel spurs and plantar fasciitis but not the horrible pain/cane/wheelchair when Janet first saw me.

Hoping the surgery goes well Janet - better get up and healed before you're supposed to be down here again!


----------



## macraven

_the sunlight woke me up early......
that and two cats lying on my chest.

drinking coffee and found out here it is saturday.


welcome back home schumi!
and wow.......you're off for another holiday trip with in 3 weeks.

i love traveling too.

hope all the homies have a great weekend.
mrs bluer, hope you stay pain free real soon.

marcie, i was sure i remembered when you had the last bout of feet pain.
are you going to be fine now or will it occur again?

keisha, hang in there, you'll have surgery and be back to the grind soon.
if you need a wc for hhn, i volunteer to push you that night.
that's what a good homie i am........_


----------



## keishashadow

bluers - aw craps, sorry to hear the meds aren't working.  vitamin V was what they doled out for my gallbladder.  usually it doesn't do much more than take the edge off but amping up the stronger than usual pill I'm prescribed had me in la la land lol.  Fingers crossed this does the trick~



macraven said:


> _
> keisha, hang in there, you'll have surgery and be back to the grind soon.
> if you need a wc for hhn, i volunteer to push you that night.
> *that's what a good homie i am*........_



indeed, but even I can't milk nose surgery that far out nwahaha

why stop @ goldfish?  lookie what we have in the wooded area next to my house



my son snapped a pic of him yesterday in area where woods clear to main road in town.   At least he's a little one, that fence is approx. 6 foot high.  would like to think momma bear kicked him out of den and she's nowhere close.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello everyone. Thanks for all the well wishes. Finally feel a little better and wanted to say HI. My foot is real swollen and in pain but I'm doing better. Mac-- I agree tramadol has done nothing for me. DH has the good stuff that has been helping. Hopefully I will be back running around in a few weeks. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Looking forward to seeing some homies in October.


----------



## schumigirl

Marci.........you have my sympathies with plantar fasciitis.....I have had two cortisone injections in the heel in the past for them.....very painful thing to have, not the injection, my surgeon numbed my foot before injecting me......seems to have dissipated now.....touch wood........

Keisha.........a bear??? Oh my.......now that is scary butt stuff.........worst we have to worry about  over here is a fox........but bears are up there with the big predators........yeah I'd be thinking.....where's momma bear.......

Mrsbluer.......sorry you are still in pain........hope the next few days bring you some relief.......


We sat watching Harry Potter tonight.......the third one......prisoner of azkahban.......good movie.......my favourite is still the first....Philosophers stone.....or Sorcerers stone as it was called for American market........

had lovely dinner at local pub and had some nice wine.......early night tonight 

Catch up tomorrow


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keisha....that pic of the bear makes me  .


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hello all ... haven't been here in ages .... hope I'm still welcome here


----------



## Robo56

Welcome Cdn 

Glad you are here. Join in with the rest of the homies and feel right at home.


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hello all ... haven't been here in ages .... hope I'm still welcome here


_once a homie, always a homie bonny.

welcome back home. 



Bonlee joined us back in the olden days here.......

we sweetly called her bonlee as her husband lee started posting with us before she did._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hello all ... haven't been here in ages .... hope I'm still welcome here



Bonnie.......Fantastic to see you post again........youse is missed 

Hope youse are ok........miss seeing those lovely snow pictures you posted regularly.......and the dogs of course.....beautiful!!! Don`t be a stranger........ Nice to see some regulars come back.......


Gorgeous Sunday here......we are being boiled with what`s being called a Spanish Plume..........years ago we just called it nice weather............


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Hi Bonny!  Good to welcome another Canuck to the group!  Which part of the Great White North are you from?  Maybe we're neighbours and don't even know it, lol! 

schumi.....your pic is exactly how I'm feeling this morning!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning all.. Having my morning coffee sitting by the window... Sun shining here 
Dad and Stepmother still in town. Going to have everyone over for an Italian dinner this evening. Lasagna, salad, garlic bread and for desert Black Forest cake. I am covering Italy and Germany all in one meal.

Something interesting I read in our local paper a few days ago was about was about Disney enthusiast's meeting in Indianapolis. They have been doing this for years. I think there are chapters thoughtout the U.S. That get together. 

Wouldn't it be awesome if we could get all the Universal enthusiast's and fellow Universal disboard folks all together at Universal at one time?  I don't know if this has ever been attempted before?

Good to have you back Schumi. Sounds like you had a great time on your visit with your mum. We tried to keep your minions going while you were gone. 

Hope everyone else is having a restful Sunday.


----------



## macraven

_i noticed that schumi was able to get a purple minionion pic for us.....
favorite color of many here......

tanks homie!

robo, i was in a thread that became a mega thread years ago and peeps in it set up meets in different cities.
i didn't go to them as it was too expensive for me after air, hotel, transportation was figured out.
but the others that did meet up had a blast.
it was nice to set up a 3 days mini vacation in a city that they could sight see and do dinners together.

i've done meet ups with others on the Dis before at the motherland and darkside.
if all can coodinate a schedule that allows everyone to be able to spend the day together, that would be kewl.
but no one has attempted to organize a full meet up yet.

only thing i have done is get the meet up with homies here before the private tour i book.
together for that event and then try to make plans with others for during the time period i am there.
so far i have been very fortunate to hook up with the Bluers when ever i am in town.
and do get hook up time with keisha and her mr.
lucky to hook up with other homies here on a hit or miss set up.
have been lucky to meet quite a few homies on this thread even if it is for a brief time or do a ride together.

if we all are hungry at the same time, makes it easier to hook up then............lol

this is the first year schumi is on my list.
for the past 7-6 years, we have been missing each other by a day or hours......
lots of fun to look forward to.

robo, the indiana dis group has been active for quite a few years.
if you go to the dis board, there is a section where you can pull up city meets.
i've done that before and gone to chicago dis meets.

robo, yes it would be awesome for a big homie meet up!
make it happen. _


----------



## tink1957

A meet up sounds good to me

Today was my first day back at work in a week..wish I was still at the beach

My body is in GA but my mind is in FL 

Oh well...at least I'll be there next month so it's all good.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.....enjoy your meal tonight.....sounds nice. Yes I had a lovely trip thanks.......
There`s quite a few of us meet up.......depends when we`re all there really.......

mac.....I do remember the year we missed each other literally by hours!!! Our plane left at 8.30pm one evening and you arrived in orlando  next am..........that was annoying!!!! Keisha is top of my "to meet" list...........maybe next time..........

Vicki.......sucks being back to normal.......but yes next month!!!! woohoo........


Quiet day today.........shopping, little gardening and chilling in garden as it was so hot......perfect Sunday..........


----------



## keishashadow

no yogi or boo-boo sightings today - phew  Loving the baby pandas!
mrs bluer, take your time & regroup!

bonny the kitties here better watch out...release the husky pics!

tink - yuck, 1st back to work is a killer

carole - well hot damn...I feel special!  hopefully, next year!  if we weren't going to be on west coast this year would try to at least coordinate driving up for a visit when @ WDW pre U.  Had to laugh yesterday when I was on phone with DVC switching things around for May '16 travel so I'd have enough points to book for October '16.  crazy hoop jumping to get a room at the inn.  DH who was in the room, asked me if anything was wrong with upcoming trip.  When he found it I was planning for next year, he bust out laughing.  apparently, he thought the travel fairy took care of planning our trips.

sappy time in response to meets n greets:  somebody who used to frequent here coined the term 'friends in the box' referring to online buds.  Thought it very apt but a bit derisive.  Bit the bullet to overcome my extreme shyness (believe it or not) and have met many DISrs over the years (finally meeting marci this summer after watching her kids grow up on the DIS).  I do consider Mac a true, RL friend.   _this is mac reading this  nwahahahahaha couldn't resist.  _ I cannot wait to hang with my fellow RIPers...don't forget, what happens on the tour, stays on the tour).


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Bonny, yep, pictures of the huskies in summer would be nice to see. Hope you are having a good summer.

Schumi, now DS is fond of Formula One races.  Likes the looks of the cars. Like the minion pic too!

Robo, enjoy that lush meal you have planned.  Steak on the grill for us, it is still hot today.

Keisha, it was a good thing you did not have a pool in the yard.  Did you see in New Jersey, a momma bear and her five cubs enjoying the above ground pool and pool toys in a family's backyard. Hope the one you had went back into the woods.  There are black bears around here, but deer is the routine wildlife in our yards.

Relaxing day to all, including Mrs. Bluer. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne lol we do have a small above-ground pool. something has been vaulting over the 5-1/2 ft fence evidenced by the squashed maiden grass to browse in our garden.  hmmm wonder if homeowner's covers bears lol


----------



## Robo56

Cake is done for dinner tonight come on over for some.


----------



## Lynne G

Yumm!  Beautiful cake Robo.


----------



## tink1957

Insert drooling smiley here...looks delicious....what time is dinner?


----------



## Robo56

6:00 you're all welcome. I will set a place for you at the table..


----------



## schumigirl

Lol on the travel fairy Janet........if only........well, I can't complain really.....our Orlando trips are so easy to plan......RPR is arranged before we leave previous years trip......flights, airport hotel, travel insurance and car rental.......planning done.........

Most of our planning is reading restaurant menus.......lol.....we are experts in that field! Your 2016 trips sounds good.......we are thinking of California in some form as part of our 2017 trip......it's our 25th wedding anniversary then so want to make it extra special.......I have a few ideas so far from friends who visit regularly.......


We had an amazing thunder and lightning storm last night.......first for ages......been boiling hot all day and now it's chucking it down and cooling down!!! British weather at its best. 

So I ironed as it was cool........and it's dark here now just after 8.30pm. 

Saw my first Christmas card in a shop today........ Just not right.


----------



## schumigirl

Looking good robo.....hope everyone enjoys it........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Robo56 said:


> Welcome Cdn
> 
> Glad you are here. Join in with the rest of the homies and feel right at home.


Thanks but I'm really not new here ... been around here a long time just haven't been on much lately as we haven't had any trips to the darkside or motherland for a couple years now



macraven said:


> _once a homie, always a homie bonny.
> welcome back home.
> 
> Bonlee joined us back in the olden days here.......
> 
> we sweetly called her bonlee as her husband lee started posting with us before she did._


Thanks Mac ... missed you guys 



schumigirl said:


> Bonnie.......Fantastic to see you post again........youse is missed
> Hope youse are ok........miss seeing those lovely snow pictures you posted regularly.......and the dogs of course.....beautiful!!! Don`t be a stranger........ Nice to see some regulars come back.......


Things are well ... will definitely post some pics of the dogs for everyone 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hi Bonny!  Good to welcome another Canuck to the group!  Which part of the Great White North are you from?  Maybe we're neighbours and don't even know it, lol!


Gina - we're just north of Edmonton, AB ...  how about you?



keishashadow said:


> bonny the kitties here better watch out...release the husky pics!





Lynne G said:


> Hi Bonny, yep, pictures of the huskies in summer would be nice to see. Hope you are having a good summer.


Missed you guys!!!  Yep, will post some pics


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

OK, for those that asked, here our our kids ...

Tanner ... 






Zephyr ... 






Taku (who is Zephyr's daughter) ...






Riser (who is Tanner's nephew) ...






Our old gal - Dawnie, went to the rainbow bridge this past June - she would have been 14 next month. This is the last picture we have with her and with our good friend's two Shepherds.  I look terrible in this picture - June was a bad month for us ... my elderly mother, who had been living with us for the past few years, also passed away in June


----------



## keishashadow

bonny - sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynne G

Sympathy for you Bonny. So sorry to hear about your Mom.  Also sad you had to say goodbye to Dawnie.  June must have been a bad month, as we lost Tiger, our boxer too.  She was just shy of 13.  Great pictures of all the dogs.  Love seeing such beautiful dogs.  Riser's eyes are really cool.


----------



## Robo56

Your dogs are beautiful. The loss of a pet is like losing a family member. 

Sorry for your loss. Moms are hard to say goodbye to.


----------



## Bluer101

Who's watching talking dead and fear the walking dead tonight? Already started on the east coast.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Thanks for the condolences everyone ...


Bluer101 said:


> Who's watching talking dead and fear the walking dead tonight? Already started on the east coast.



Sadly, I gave up on the Walking Dead around Season 3


----------



## Monykalyn

Bluer101 said:


> Who's watching talking dead and fear the walking dead tonight? Already started on the east coast.


I am trying-while I know one has to suspend disbelief (a lot!) watching these shows...the hospital scene where the kid escapes from restraints is just so so so so wrong on sooooo many levels...yeah-leaving a psych pt alone in restraints...while a code goes on next door and then NO one checks on him? everyone on the floor gone? yeah okaayy

FTWD is not really grabbing me yet...


----------



## Bluer101

I thought it started out slow but then it picked up a little. Not bad so far and need to watch a few more weeks.


----------



## macraven

_bonlee, 

never easy to lose a mom.
but, she will always be with youse._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I thought it started out slow but then it picked up a little. Not bad so far and need to watch a few more weeks.


_i watched it too.
it did move slow but you get the background on the characters which will help as it develops.
should be 6 shows for it and i am thinking it will move faster now we have some character set up.

been hooked on TWD since it first started.
i'll catch the first show this session after a night at hhn._


----------



## macraven

_i saw you sneaking in here.
what took you so long??




to our newest homie:
_


*Monykalyn*
_



so glad you jumped in and joined us.


you're now a regular so don't be shy and come back real soon.yk

so glad you jumped in and joined us.


you're now a regular so don't be shy and come back real soon._


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Monkalyn.........glad to have you along for the ride.............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Bonny.......sorry about losing your mum........  That`s such a hard loss to deal with.

Your dogs are so beautiful.......sorry you lost one this year too.......you must be kept so busy taking care of them........but they are stunning!!!!


Not a WD fan.......thought I was the only one......lol........just couldn`t get into it at all........

Housework morning today..........it`s a lot cooler than yesterday........ideal for working around the house.

Happy Monday


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Monday, not!  

Back to work after a busy weekend of taking care of DW. Take her back later today to get checked out and get a new walking boot. 

Sorry Bonnie about your loss. Just catching up a little skimming over posts.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning!

Spent the weekend running errands for our upcoming trip, and finishing re-watching the HP movies. We did 7 & 8 on Sunday, so it felt like that's all we did. But I'm so glad -- I know I will appreciate Diagon Alley and Hogsmeade more this time around since the movies are fresh in my mind.

Mrs. Bluer -- I hope you recover quickly! Pain meds that don't work are not recommended.

Schumi -- Welcome Home!

Bonny -- Beautiful fur babies! I'm so sorry about the loss of your mom, and your sweet fur baby.

Gina -- Hope you continue to feel better!

Lynne -- Sounds like a great birthday!

Mac -- Those meets sound like a blast, you guys will have a wonderful time! I'm going to the NE DISmeet next month. It's my first time, I hope they will be gentle with me. 

My boss is out but just sent an email with things for me to do. Does this woman not realize I am almost on vacation?! My brain checked out last week 

Maria


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bonnie....so sorry to hear about your mom (and your pooch).  Nothing is more painful than losing a parent.  I had to say goodbye to my dad almost five years ago, and I still miss him so badly it hurts.   It turns out we're quite a way from where you are located:  south eastern Ontario for us.

Monykalyn.....a big welcome to you!!!  

Robo.....lord almighty, that cake looked divine.  I think I gained 3 pounds just looking at the photo.

Maria....how dare your boss expect you to work when you're suffering from vacation brain syndrome!  I am sure that's worthy of a sick day  .

It's a typical Monday morning here in my little neck of the woods.  Frustrations at the office (why are people so stubbornly maddening on Mondays?!?!?), one of our cars is in the shop (so I am marooned at work while Jake has my car, as his is in the shop and he needed a vehicle for his work commitments), and its currently raining (which wouldn't be such an annoyance except my laundry is on the line!!).   Ah Mondays, how I love thee  .


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## macraven

_monday morning again........_


----------



## goNDmay9

wow!  trying to catch up on all i have missed.  had the crazy toddler birthday party marathon this weekend.  i am still recovering.

WELCOME @Monykalyn

@Bluer101 I still watch TWD just because I feel invested.  We DVR'd FTWD but haven't watched it.  heard it was slow.  How is the Mrs liking her boot?

WELCOME BACK @Cdn Friends of Pooh!!  Love the puppy pics.

@Robo56 ummm - all of that food sounds yummy.  and that cake!!!

@RAPstar how did your interview go?  you may have already updated but i think i missed it.

Happy Belated Birthday @Lynne G

@schumigirl it is always great to be back home in your own bed!!  no matter how posh the vacay is.  and Christmas cards ALREADY???

@tink1957 - oooh the beach.  we were planning on going a few weekends ago - but it didn't work out. 

@Belle0101 sending hugs...


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer.......pass good wishes on to mrsbluer......hope today goes ok for her........pain sucks.......

Worfie......I'm sure there is a law that states your brain doesn't work properly in the week leading up to a trip.........so you need to explain that to the boss.......I'm sure she will understand and adjust her way of thinking in accordance with this law........

goND........sounds like a fun weekend for you......... Toddlers can be so scary....lol............yep lovely to be home, but it was so nice to spend a week with mum again.......


Now searching for travel insurance for me and mum for our trip next year to NY.........such fun!!!


----------



## Robo56

House keeping today too.. Not my favorite thing to do. Had a nice time with all the family over dinner yesterday evening. Everyone ate lots. Some cake left. Hubby was not sorry about that. . 

Hi  MonyKalyn welcome...

Mrsbluer hope you are feeling better


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Bah!   I work for two financial advisors, and what a crappy day on the markets!!     Glad to be packing it in soon and heading home.

On a positive note though, the Canadian dollar was up a teeny, tiny smidge.  Looking for the positives in a day of market sell-offs.

Robo, I could totally use some of those cake left-overs to soothe the soul right about now! 

Jake's car is still in the shop.....won't be done until tomorrow now.  Tires are done, but the dealer sent the wrong parts for the other repair .  They've re-ordered the proper ones and they're supposed to arrive by courier tomorrow, but this means I have to share my car with the boy another day.  Sigh.  Momma hates being without her wheels  .

schumi....another trip to NY!  How awesome!  Doing NYC only or are you branching out to also visit other parts of the state?  (Niagara Falls, etc?)


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, more  for you and hope today it is less painful for youse.

wishing you a complete healing faster than the last foot surgery!_


----------



## schumigirl

Hugs for mrsbluer...........wish her a speedy recovery.......

Gina we spend 5 nights in the City, rest of the time we spend with family on LI.......love it out there...visit places like Fire Island and the Hamptons are not far away, so spend a couple of days there too. We get around........It's so beautiful where my cousins and aunt live.......I could live there easily!!


Nearly bedtime in next hour or so here......up early tomorrow as DS and I have some bits and bobs to do.........then he's taking me for lunch.........I'm guessing Subway........he's a big fan


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hi everyone.  Thank you for everything. I am feeling much better today. I got my boot and learning to walk in it. Still a little swollen but doing better. Taking one more day to myself before heading back to work to be on my feet all day long.


----------



## tink1957

Bonlee..glad to see youse back here ...Love those husky pups as you can tell by my avatar and I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and doggie 

Glad you're feeling better today Mrs b...don't rush back to work too soon and take care of yourself, put your feet up and let your guys wait on you.

Monykalyn...hope you stick around awhile.

Sweet dreams Carole...enjoy your subway tomorrow.

Good luck with your car Gina...hope you get it back tomorrow...it stinks to be without a ride.

Waiting on Trey to bring home dinner and I've had every snack in the house....if he doesn't get here soon I will no longer be hungry...might be a good thing


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi everyone.  Thank you for everything. I am feeling much better today. I got my boot and learning to walk in it. Still a little swollen but doing better. Taking one more day to myself before heading back to work to be on my feet all day long.


i keep clicking  liked your ps=post and it didjt show up..

i am a bit out of it and maybe that is why is does' list it


----------



## Robo56

Lights are still on. Still up suffering side effects of prepping for colonoscopy tomorrow am. I saw this on the Internet and found it funny all things considered.


----------



## Robo56

Gina-Gina I was thinking about those cake left overs today too. Was on clear liquids today.  Isn't it strange the food you think of when you can't have it. All I wanted today is a big cheese burger and I really don't care for cheese burgers that much...

Gina-Gina I bet your job has been tough the past number of days. The stock market has taken a bath indeed. I think it will bounce back. Here's to brighter days ahead. Good news on the slight uptick in the Canadian dollar..

I wonder who came up with Pooh size in reference to folks who are heavy. I like Christopher Robin on steroids better.

I say embrace your body size no matter what and be happy. Life is to short.. 

Wow I think I could eat a whole Lard lad donut now...

Schumi I would settle for a subway right now...


----------



## schumigirl

Good luck on the colonoscopy today robo.......I had one earlier this year, worst thing was the hunger the day before. I kinda starved myself few days before too so the effects where nowhere near as bad as some had told me......

I prefer Shrek sized for darkside boards..........

Vicki......hope Trey brought you something nice.......

MrsBluer......glad to see you`re feeling better......hope you`re feeling well enough to return to work in a couple of days.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina




----------



## macraven

_later

don't even think of xmas this far out._


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, after my XL week-end.  Big cup of tea this morning.  Hello sun, such a bright start this morning!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Robo good luck with the colonoscopy. Had one a couple years ago and you will be fine. The hardest part was the prep. Will be thinking about you. 
Doing better today. Walking with my boot is getting better.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope all went well with your colonoscopy.  Good thoughts your way.

Mrs. Bluer, glad you are feeling better and getting used to using the boot.  Take it easy getting back to work.

Gina, hope the car is fixed and you get your car back.  I hate being without a car.  Had to borrow my DH"s big truck when mine was in the shop.  Not fun.  I wanted "my" car back.  DS thinks it's going to be his soon.  Ummm, with him graduating next year, a new car is not on my radar any time soon.  

Hope Schumi has had a good day so far.  

Out to enjoy the sunshine, so hope all are having a good day, and enjoying the weather!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Good Morning!

I'm passing the longest work day ever by re-reading TRs. Some of them are so good (I'm talking to you, schumi and Gina ), they deserve multiple visits! If there are other greatest hits I should read, please point me in that direction 

I'm hoping everyone recovers, feels better, has transportation, and feels the mummy dust appearing at all the best times!

Maria


----------



## macraven

_robo, feel better after the butt check.

hope all went fine._


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the welcome guys
Survived Monday. procrastinating on cleaning out chicken coop-in process of deworming them (didn't even know chickens could get worms?!) Thought that was a nice lead-in/after thought with the colonoscopy talk  Hope things went ok-agree that prep was worst part.


----------



## Lynne G

Worming chickens?  Ok, that's a new one for me too, Monykalyn.  My neighbor has 7 chickens that they treat like pets.  Sometimes I hear them when I am just awake.  Getting used to hearing them though, as they are now over a year old.  How many do you have?  

Robo, hope you are resting easy now.

Mac, need another coffee?  So nice here, we had ice cream and fruit in celebration of August birthdays.  Now I'm cold, with the AC, so the hot tea is coming soon.    and to think Christmas is only 4 months away now.  

Worfie, always fun to see what others report after their vacation.  I like reading some of the trip reports too.  Some of the pictures are so awesome.  Hope your work day speeds along, and you're done soon.

Fast dinner and off to soccer practice again.  Mom's days are never done.


----------



## keishashadow

robo 

hope mrs bluer's foot behaved for his 1st day back to the grind.

re the market - if I hear one more person crow it's a buying opportunity, I may do murder

is this week going slow or is it me?


----------



## RAPstar

Interview went ok, hopefully. But when I got back to my friend's house, the temp job I have at home called and told me the contractor cancelled my contract. So now I have no job to go home to. Thankfully, I flew Southwest and changed my flight to Saturday, so I'm gonna stay out here for a bit as a mini vacation.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry to hear about your temp job Robbie ...maybe it's a sign you need to stay there and you're gonna get that new job 

Enjoy your mini vacation and worry about the rest later...these things have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## Monykalyn

@Lynn G 
Yeah worming chickens is a first for me too-we've only had them a little over a year; we just have 3 hens but they are definitely pets. And smart. We have one of those seen-on-TV magnetic screen doors for the dog to go in and out when weather is nice-2 of the chickens have also figured out how to go through it-I swear one has bionic hearing as to when the deck door is opened-not 60 seconds later she has hopped up the stairs and is helping herself to the dog's bowl. Our sweet old Lab just lets the chicks do whatever they want.

After a summer of not really doing much menu planning or cooking (and bonus of clearing out freezer and pantry but con of having a big grocery bill to fill it back up) I am back to cooking more again.  Asian lettuce wraps tonight-got to use peppers and onions from garden though


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

@tink1957 is that your husky in your avatar??  If so, he/she is gorgeous 

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina my hubby is originally from Markham 

@RAPstar that really sucks about your current job  ... keeping my fingers crossed you hear good news from your interview 

Thank you everyone for your condolences ... it is still surreal not having my Mom here any longer.  With Dawnie (our shepherd) we were sort of expecting it as she was almost 14, but we still miss her to bits


----------



## macraven

_growing up we had chickens we raised.
but, they were for food.

to this day, chicken is my least favorite food type.

bonlee, i see the same avator that tink has in other posters.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Worfie......thanks for the lovely comments about trip report.....glad you like it......

Robbie/Andy.......sorry about the job......maybe something better just around the corner........

MonyK........I always think I should plan meals........I never do though........I guess I`ll never be a planner..........


Meeting my friend for lunch and an afternoon of catching up today. Don`t usually get to see her from May till we come back from Orlando as she is out in Spain in her villa for the summer.....but she`s home early this year so we catching up today......I`m very organised....it`s her birthday end of September and I have her gift and card ready for today......she is the first of my closest friends to hit the big 50........it`s getting closer.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Schumi, great minion today!  Enjoy your visit with your friend.

MonyK, that's funny about the chickens.  I get lucky, my neighbor gives us eggs sometimes.  The chickens are a South American breed, and quite large now, and the egg shells are a light pink, green, or yellow.   

RAPStar, sorry to hear about your temp job.  Hopeful you find a job soon.  Enjoy the mini vacation.  

Mac, my Dad also had food chickens.  I guess that's why he, too, was not very fond of chicken for dinner.

I can't believe I am seeing winter jackets and other winter clothes in stores already.  Halloween candy too.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


>



hey, i resemble that remark!  

i could eat chicken every day, matter of fact we usually do since it's blank slate for creativity.  Left over fried chicken today - anytime i can skip cooking a day is a good one.That said, had a neighbor with big hen house who was grandfathered in from zoning once they started subdiving the farms for new housing.   Lost count of how many ways i dreamt of cooking his rooster.

andy - make hay while that tampa sun shines!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_in the 50's here, yesterday wasn't any better.

good bye to our brief one week of summer.........sob..._


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey if anyone wants to get a last glimpse of summer - here in SW Missouri we will be back in 90's with humidity in next few days, sunny...after a couple weeks of gorgeous 80's sunny and low humidity (and low's in the 50's). Kids have to ask daily if we are "fall" clothes today with summer afternoons or "mid summer hot" days to decide what to wear!


----------



## macraven

_i grew up in the st louis area.
loved the weather no matter how much everyone else complained.

i've been searching which hotel to book for a short trip and stay down there for later in october._


----------



## tink1957

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> @tink1957 is that your husky in your avatar??  If so, he/she is gorgeous


Thanks Bonny,  yes that's my blue eyed demon Sasha...she's usually a sweetie but has her moments...I'm wearing a nasty scratch on my leg now due to the fact that she doesn't understand that my legs are not to be jumped on.

Don't know what mac was talking about others having my avatar...they must like my doggie.

It's a beautiful day here...60s this morning with a nice breeze...80s this afternoon, a great break from the usual 90s ...I'm gonna enjoy it while I can and do a little weeding in the garden.

Hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_i didn't know that tink!
i have seen the pic from a couple of other posters this past year.
it is a beautiful doggy so i guess you aren't the only one with a sweet blue eyed demon....

yea, we finally hit 59 degrees.
when the winds pick up, it will drop again.

wish i had your weather tink....

are you in the atlanta area ?_


----------



## tink1957

Yes mac, we're 60 miles south of Atlanta in west central ga on the AL/GA line.  

It's my dream to retire in the Clearwater area...close to the beach and parks...maybe when I win the lottery


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Well, I've had a couple of busy days this week so I'm behind a bit on all the chatter.   Sometimes, I actually have to work at work.  Sheesh .

Robo....hope you have recovered from the colonoscopy.  What a crappy test (pardon the pun  ).  I dread the point where they start becoming necessary tests due to my (ahem!) advancing age.

Maria....thanks for the kind compliment on my trip reports  .  Glad you enjoy reading them, 'cause I get a lot of joy from writing them.  If I am following along correctly, I think you are leaving on your trip today then?

MonyK....  to the chicken deworming (that had to be a less-than-enjoyable task).  Hope your fowl are all better soon.   Your menu sounded delish, but makes me feel very lazy.  I am always thrilled when Steve gets home from work before I do, because then he makes dinner (and I don't have to use valuable brain cells to come up with something creative and yummy).

keisha.....I won't tell you its a buyers market then, for fear I might be on your hit list  .    I work in the industry and hate that saying too!!  (I mean, I 'get' it, but yet....its so hard to actually DO when the markets are in a free fall).   I hear things are better today but I'm afraid to look  .

RAPstar.....so sorry about your contract.   Here's to something awesome for you ahead!  Try to enjoy your little getaway in the interim.

Cdn Friends.....very cool about your DH!  We usually stay in Markham whenever we go to Canada's Wonderland.  Its just over two hours from home.

mac....you dislike both chicken and Christmas!?!?!?  You're killing me here .

Schumi....enjoy your lunch with your friend  .  I love lunch dates with the ladies!  They are good for the soul.

Lynne....we've noticed that influx of winter attire in the stores too.  Kind of depressing to know the flowers in my garden will be dead from frost within the next 6 weeks, and the leaves will be falling.  I am not ready for autumn and winter!! (but then again, I never am)

I am off to the salon to get rid of all my greys this aft.  One of my favourite days of the month.  A couple of hours there is more helpful than a session with a therapist!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol Janet......I Saw what you did there........

Vicki........enjoy your gardening......it can be pleasant if it's not too heavy.........we looked at buying a house in a place called Dunedin near Clearwater few years back.......it's so beautiful there........don't regret changing our mind now.....but I sometimes look at that area and think........we could have a vacation home there.......


Had a lovely day today.......nice lunch and a good catch up.....time just runs away sometimes.....beautiful day and lovely and warm.....

It's Wednesday.........


----------



## macraven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> mac....you dislike both chicken and Christmas!?!?!?  You're killing me here .




_i never said i don't like christmas.
just referred that i'm not thinking of christmas this far out.
it's summer still......that is if you can call weather in the high 50's summer

but chicken is on the list of not favorite foods unless it is made a few ways i do eat it.
childhood trauma....


34 days before i hit orlando

i check the market daily.
Mr Mac looks at it more than once a day.
old habits die hard.
but, he is very glad to be out of that type of work.
i think he still dreams in numbers.......lol_


----------



## schumigirl

3 weeks today and we'll be in the airport Radisson night before we fly..........


Yep.......far too early for Christmas talk........maybe November for me.......Christmas Eve for mac.......

I like chicken. Most ways. 


Had an email today from someone on a British site asking if I'm doing a pre trip report......lol......told them I never do those......I like to surprise myself when I'm there......... Not a planner. 

Taking the boy out shopping tomorrow for new shoes and trainers.........may look for something for me while I'm there........

Slow night tonight, not doing much at all........think it's an early night for us.........watch some TV in bed I think..............


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tink1957 said:


> Thanks Bonny,  yes that's my blue eyed demon Sasha...she's usually a sweetie but has her moments...I'm wearing a nasty scratch on my leg now due to the fact that she doesn't understand that my legs are not to be jumped on.


We call ours the "hooligans" ... our oldest (Tanner) is 4 and he still gets the puppy zoomies LOL


----------



## keishashadow

i find myself a real red-head today long story but let's just say i'm headed to a new salon tomorrow for remedial color services.  trying to find the humor in this that has family but not feeling it.  

shoe shopping (for others) is fun.  I started Xmas shopping months ago, like to spread it out for less of a hit on the pocketbook.

cold here too, supposed to bounce back to mid 80's this weekend.  Looks like florida's going to get hit with lots of rain from the storm.


----------



## Lynne G

Pictures Keisha?  At least your not sporting pink or several colors hair.  

Hot night, still almost 80, but by morning, 60.  News just said to get ready for another heat wave.  Oh yeah, I am not ready for the fall yet.  I will have to start following the temps expected when I visit Orlando.  And, I am counting down , 45 days and I will be enjoying the Florida sunshine.

Good night all, let the bugs keep their humming going. Mac needs to keep the light on and then all need a night light or flashlight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Great minds?-made an appointment with my stylist today to get this dang "pixie dust" out of my hair-no matter what you call it it is still grey LOL! Just one more week...

What is this "Christmas shopping" that is being talked about? It's still (technically) summer! Got play off baseball (go Cardinals!), marching band season, 2 kids birthdays (my oldest will be 18!) Halloween and the oldest chicken-wing-cooking-competition-in-the-states-for-charity(Sertoma Wingapalooza) to get through before I can think about Christmas...Probably why there is never any winter gear left when I actually need it (and not when some store decides to stock it).


----------



## macraven

_hey....
the reveal for hhn 25 has been announced.....
for those that are going this year, what do you think?

i'm glad to get more info on some of it that was rumored about prior.

AWIL will be back.
i loved it last time hhn had that house.
that is where my avator comes from...
david in the hospital bed behind us.
was able to get the pic during the unmasking the horror tour that year.

ok keisha, did you go red this time or golden blonde?
spill it..

mony k, are you serious, you a cardinal fan???

when busch stadium was changed, i went and got a piece of one of the old seats there.....
i love my red birds!!
used to skip school when in high school for the day games in st louis.....
well worth the consequences._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i find myself a real red-head today long story but let's just say i'm headed to a new salon tomorrow for remedial color services.  trying to find the humor in this that has family but not feeling it.
> 
> shoe shopping (for others) is fun.  I started Xmas shopping months ago, like to spread it out for less of a hit on the pocketbook.
> 
> cold here too, supposed to bounce back to mid 80's this weekend.  Looks like florida's going to get hit with lots of rain from the storm.



Oh hope you can get it sorted Janet!!! I had a similar incident about 20 years ago........everyone tried to tell me I wasn't a redhead it was strawberry blonde......it wasn't  I had gone from dark with a kinda plum coloured rinse to blonde........it went red!! And horrible.......I wouldn't leave the salon till they sorted it.......they did sort it though, but I feel your pain......you're definitely a blonde gal.........

I hate shoe shopping.......but I need my trainers for walking round the parks......usually get them before now as I like to kinda walk them in.....but I have 3 weeks, it'll be fine. The boy is easy for shoes thank goodness......he just looks at first pair and says they'll do......if they fit he takes them, same with trainers.

First time I heard the expression Pocketbook was last year when I lost what I call my purse in NYC........the guy who found it called it my wallet, my aunts friend back on LI said she was so happy I got my pocketbook back??? Never had heard that one before......we would say I have my purse in my handbag........I love the differences in our languages..........

Very happy with HHN mac............missing Mr Myers of course......lol.......


Looks another beautiful day today.....getting use out of the summer wardrobe this year again, but there is starting to be an autumnal feeling in temps very early morning and early evenings now........

heading to shops early as our schools go back in next couple of weeks.......shoes are heaving with parents getting back to school uniforms and shoes........not fun!!


----------



## macraven

_hey schumi !

i haven't heard pocketbook used in some time.
you mentioned that and i smiled.
makes me think of words that aren't used as often anymore.
my gma would say pocketbook so i knew what that was.

i remember when you had that problem in NYC with having your wallet returned.
when you go back the next time to NY, stick your wallet in your pocket.......

i'm sure Mr Myers will return in another year.
so many repeats again and again with hhn....
but, i'm sure they will do them all up fine.

for peeps that don't go to hhn regularly, they are thrilled with the house and zone line up.
i'm looking forward to some of the houses and think they will be changed around some from what they were like in past years.

have fun shopping !!

i'm glad you mentioned shoe shopping.
writing myself a mental note i need to do that too very soon.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Yes.......it seems to be a normal term in the States for purse........I still thank my lucky stars every day for that honest guy in the City..............I could live without the money......it was just such a surprise that someone took such an effort to find me and make sure it was returned directly to me. What a guy.

I`m sure Halloween will return........


----------



## schumigirl

Posted before I meant to..........

Shopping was simple this morning.......both got trainers, Kyle got shoes and I picked up another top for holidays........it winked at me  will do for the parks..........

Laundry out on line.......will iron this afternoon......nice day, bit breezy but warm


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Another sunny start to the day.  Hope all have a good Thursday!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _hey schumi !
> 
> i haven't heard *pocketbook* used in some time.
> you mentioned that and i smiled.
> makes me think of words that aren't used as often anymore.
> my gma would say pocketbook so i knew what that was.
> 
> i remember when you had that problem in NYC with having your wallet returned.
> when you go back the next time to NY, stick your wallet in your pocket.......
> 
> *i'm sure Mr Myers will return in another year*.
> so many repeats again and again with hhn....
> but, i'm sure they will do them all up fine.
> 
> _



in my mind pocketbook equates to a blue hair (not to be confused w/red) swinging it wildly at some hooligan ala ruth buzzi.  funny how you do associate words with a visual image







I personally guarantee mr myers will return

if you color what your mama gave you long enough, you are bound to eventually get a big surprise  Lynne i usually have at 3 - 4 colors going in my do at one time, but as accents via hi & lo lights.  the current blue/grey/violet hair i see so popular looks difficult to pull off.  Pink, heck, i might end up that way by the end of the day the way things are going lol.


----------



## schumigirl

You're Lucy red???? Oh my.........

I have blonde and caramel and a toffee coloured hi lites foiled through my hair.......would hate to see my hair without colour.........think it might not be natural brown anymore.........

Pocketbook is a funny word........I think of a diary/day planner when I hear that word now.......


----------



## Bluer101

Thursday!!!

I sometimes have issues with my hair coloring too. 

The house line up seems fine with me. Personally as long as I'm with friends and having a good time that's all that matters really. 

I wish it was cooler out down here. It's been way too hot and very humid. Rain yesterday rain today through next week. I really hope the storm track keeps staying more east. Have to much to do if it comes this way. All the stuff I have to prepare and secure when a hurricane warning is issued. Just glad we had hurricane windows installed at home so no more putting up shutters. 

DW is getting better. 

Had to get a new air walking boot as the first one kept losing air. 

Well time to find nothing to do!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol on the hair bluer.......it's such a trial.........

Glad mrsbluer is on the mend.......was wondering how she was doing........we saw a lady a few weeks ago who looked just like her in the supermarket.........it wasn't her.......lol........


----------



## Robo56

Thanks all for the good thoughts on the dreaded colonoscopy. Clean bill of health on the butt check as Mac said. Ulcerative Colitis in remission at this time. Yeah!


----------



## Robo56

Mrsbluer hope you are feeling better and your walking boot is helping you get around ok.

Keisha love the Ruth buzzi pic...

Did someone say CHRISTMAS.  I think i'am going for a visit to the Mall at Millenia. Particularly Tiffany. Thanks to the thought planted by schumi. Every year the girls in the family get nice purses or jewelry and money. This year I think it will be Tiffany and money.

Weather here beautiful today.

Hubby and I are heading back home to Florida Sunday. Sounds like just ahead of the bad weather. 
A good friend across the street is flying in from New York and it will be nice to connect for a visit.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you got the all clear Robo.........

Can never go wrong with a gift from Tiffany........I spend a long time in there over a few visits .......I've just given my friend her birthday gift for end of September as I won't see her.......she is going to love what I got her I think. It's her 50th so got her something special from Tiffany last year when we were there and kept if for giving it to her now. 

nice visit you've got planned........


It's too early to be awake.........


----------



## macraven

_robo, glad you are feeling well enough to sit down in front of the computer and share with us.....

put me on the list of friends that you buy purses and give money too.
just call me sis...


butt, the best news you gave us is a healthy report on your tests._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_i love minionions....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i love minionions....._



Me too........don`t really need reminding it`s Friday I suppose......but it`s done now......I like minionions too!!



Trying to get dentist appointment again today...........then I have to buy a new iron.......grocery shopping and meet up with a few friends for coffee this afternoon........may make my excuses with that one though.....one is bringing her sister who is always pleading poverty and moans at anyone who spends what she thinks is unnecessary......I told her more than once I don`t count pennies  and mind her own business. She`s a big fan of mine........

Have a great Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  It's Friday! 









Another beautiful day, and the day before my little baby girl turns 14.  Time has flown.  

Robo, glad to hear the good news on the tail end.

Glad to hear Mrs. Bluer is doing well. Hope you are taking it easy.

A new iron Schumi?  I tend to send my DH's shirts out to the cleaners for starching.  Wash is not my favorite activity.  Well, all of housecleaning is not.

Kiesha - haha on the pic, so true.  Haven't heard pocketbook in quite awhile.  Swinging a purse, yes.  How's the do?  Hopefully the colors you wanted:






So, enjoy the week-end, and stay dry those in the hurricane's path.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF indeed! woke up to heavy fog this am, nice & spooky lol. 

let's just say hair is a work in progress, back to what i think are roots & light subtle highlights, anything would've been better that initial results.  I do like the new shop/stylist, especially as to haircut.  begrudging will admit sometimes change can be a good thing.

how about a home question of the day: 

are you the type to embrace change?

speaking of change did any one else get the U survey as to transportation service to airport? mostly re naming as to the option.  no mention as to whether it would be free ala WDWs version.


----------



## Robo56

Morning all..
Up having my morning coffee and looking at the paper Doing the iPad finger dance..


----------



## Robo56

Sun is shining and the weather is milder here today. 

Mac I would adopt you for a sister butt, you would have to come to the Christmas Eve celebration at my house to get your gift. I have a big celebration with family and have a lot of people to buy for. So I have to start early with the gift selections.

Schumi your so nice to remember your friends with such kindness on their birthdays. 
Enjoy your shopping and coffee with friends. If the penny pincher starts up stick a cookie in her mouth..

Keisha hope the hair is progressing. On the subject of change. I think it gets a little harder to welcome change as you get older but, not impossible. I'am embracing it as it comes..

Hey Lynne love the puppies. Are you planning a big party for your daughters birthday? Those sweet babies grow up before you know it. Granddaughter is settled in college and enjoying it.

Mrsbluer hope your feeling better and up and about..

Have a great Friday all..


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> TGIF indeed! woke up to heavy fog this am, nice & spooky lol.
> 
> let's just say hair is a work in progress, back to what i think are roots & light subtle highlights, anything would've been better that initial results.  I do like the new shop/stylist, especially as to haircut.  begrudging will admit sometimes change can be a good thing.
> 
> how about a home question of the day:
> 
> are you the type to embrace change?
> 
> speaking of change did any one else get the U survey as to transportation service to airport? mostly re naming as to the option.  no mention as to whether it would be free ala WDWs version.



Glad it`s getting sorted Keisha........not funny is it when hair is not the way you like it...........

Interesting question..........I could ramble but I won`t........lol.......I do embrace change in a big way. But I do love traditions and doing things a certain way on occasion....no not that .....but my husband and son are both creatures of habit. Hair is something I`m content with though......I look at our wedding pictures and think ..what was I thinking......brown hair and early 90`s perm....lol.....

I would move houses every couple of years if DH would be up for it.....but DS nearly had a fit when we moved out of our old house......it was his house and he liked it and didn`t want to move....or change wallpaper????? He soon adapted....lol

So yes I agree change can be good......if it suits me......


Got out of coffee with the penny pincher......yay.......had dentist appointment instead, was much more pleasant.......actually my own friends are fine.....but there`s always one or two.

Weather is still breezy but warm......got all the towels out to dry.......saving the treat of my new iron for tomorrow.......

Got bottle of red open for tonight........


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> how about a home question of the day:
> 
> are you the type to embrace change?
> 
> speaking of change did any one else get the U survey as to transportation service to airport? mostly re naming as to the option.  no mention as to whether it would be free ala WDWs version.




_my favorite change are quarters and half dollars.
the one i embrace the most are the anthony dollar coins.

didn't get the survey wish i did.
nothing is offered for free.....

happy friday homies.
stay well!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> happy friday homies.
> stay well!_



Is it Friday.........could have missed that.......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Is it Friday.........could have missed that.......


_now that i quit my job, i need this thread to remind me what day of the week is......

weekends are no longer the joy they used to be.  no more thinking i can't wait til the weekend to relax and sleep in.
everyday is a weekend to me.....

no planned scheduled in my life except to cook food when all are hungry._


----------



## schumigirl

Me too mac.......I adore being a lady of leisure........get up when I want, do what I want every day.........

At the risk of picture overload.........just for you......


----------



## macraven

_nice happy yellow boy !_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Love the minionions, puppies and Mrs whatever she is in curlers  gets the day off to a good start.

 to Lynne's girl...it seems like just yesterday my girl was 14...now she's 29...same age as me

Janet...I don't like change especially now that I'm older unless it's good change like winning the lottery or losing 20 lbs.  I didn't get the survey...it would be great if we had free transportation...then I could buy more stuff at the parks.

Robo...glad to hear that your rear is in gear

Carole...my mom was a penny pincher too...I couldn't take her shopping with me or out to dinner or on vacation as she would critique every dime we spent...but when she died she had saved tons of $ ...too bad she never got to enjoy it 

It's another beautiful day here  I think I'll take Sasha for a walk...need to work off all the cookies and Doritos I ate yesterday

Happy weekend homies


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Robo so glad to hear about your clean bill of health. So many of us having issues these days we all need a long vacation to rest up. Lol. 
I'm up and running these days with my fancy new fashion accessory. Hope I don't need it long. Very heavy and not to pretty. DH calls it my Rebok pump. Lol
Hope everyone enjoys their weekend and that the storm stays away from us.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......Doritos and cookies........ya.....I'm just jealous....wish I could still eat Doritos........my mum is the opposite of what yours was......she is a spender and we always encouraged her to spend the money she has.......we don't want it so she might as well enjoy everything she has........she's doing not so bad for now.....lol.......your mum would have been happy though I'll bet.........

Mrsbluer.........you could start a trend..........maybe not, sounds heavy........glad you're on the mend, and hope the storm coming gives you a miss.......



Pitch black here now around 8.15pm..........watching 5th Potter movie..........that DH and a nice bottle of wine.....ideal cosy Friday night..........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _hey....
> the reveal for hhn 25 has been announced.....
> for those that are going this year, what do you think?
> 
> i'm glad to get more info on some of it that was rumored about prior.
> 
> AWIL will be back.
> i loved it last time hhn had that house.
> that is where my avator comes from...
> david in the hospital bed behind us.
> was able to get the pic during the unmasking the horror tour that year._



Not sure if you knew but we were able to do HHN in Hollywood last year.  It's a totally different atmosphere than Orlando, probably because they don't serve alcohol and because of the way the park is in Hollywood, it is a lot more walking.  We thoroughly enjoyed it and it was awesome to see how they do things out there compared to Orlando.  One thing we really enjoyed was being able to get a picture with Norman Bates on the steps of the Psycho house


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _my favorite change are quarters and half dollars.
> the one i embrace the most are the anthony dollar coins.
> 
> didn't get the survey wish i did.
> nothing is offered for free.....
> 
> happy friday homies.
> stay well!_


one in every crowd lol

now I'm jones'ing for doritos. one of those snacks I dare not buy, tell-tale orange fingers hehe

bonny - hope they include the house this year!  doing purge and tram, no walking.  also no VIP tix as in years past (with the food & 2 boozy drinks), only FOTL offered and price doubled from last year as best as I can judge.  oh well, it's a one & done for us likely.  Will be interesting to compare the events at the 2 different parks this year.


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad to hear everyone is doing well/on the mend!
For those of us working stiffs Friday is still a "woohoo" moment at 5 pm...although I came home to cranky kids and the hubs has escaped to his dad's "farm" to ready it for hunting season for the weekend.
@macraven Oh yeah-big cards fans. 
  replicas of old and new Busch. We are in Springfield MO home to a Class AA team-we get lots of new talent to watch and the occasional rehab-saw Chris Carpenter pitch his last game ever here.

Looking forward to hearing reports from HHN!


----------



## macraven

_i have my red bird museum also.....
have some of the bobble heads on a wooden stand._

_just love my cardinals....!
_

_
thanks for sharing!_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

For GoofyFigment.........





    

Have a great day GF.............

Bonny.......fantastic picture!!!!

Yes Janet.......over here the spicy doritos left the tell tale finger colour.........used to love them.......and a garlic dip.........I miss them!!!


Bright and sunny Saturday here.........ironed and DH and DS washed both cars.....they`re gleaming!!

Nearly lunchtime........quiche and salad............


----------



## goNDmay9

happy saturday and  to @Lynne G 's daughter.  14 - WOW!!  And i thought 2 came really fast.   ha ha.  

@schumigirl how did it go? 

glad @Mrs bluer101 and @Robo56 are doing better.  BTW @tink1957  love the -  "Robo...glad to hear that your rear is in gear!!"  

and now...i want doritos.  

our electric bell was insane again this month.  trying to figure out what is going on.  

i think i would soil myself if i went to HHN.  By hubby would LOVE IT!!!!  One day I am going to take him.  One day...


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


>


_i'm so blonde._
_at first i believed this._

_wait, it __doesn't say wednesday._
_after putting on my reading glasses, it says weekend._
_nevermind_


----------



## macraven

_goofy figment day !!

enjoy and have a wonderful saturday celebrating!_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday Goofyfigment!   

Yep,   DD shares your day.  She is enjoying a pedi and out to dinner.  Small pool party tomorrow.  Thanks for all the wishes for her.


----------



## tink1957

to goofy..eat lots of cake and have a blast today.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Goofyfigment! Hope you have a great day. 
So happy it is the weekend and it looks like we escaped a storm. Hope it stays that way. 
Schumi not sure if that is a trend I would want to start. lol  Everyone have a great weekend and don't eat to many Doritos. You will never get rid of orange fingers.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm so blonde._
> _at first i believed this._
> 
> _wait, it doesn't say wednesday._
> _after putting on my reading glasses, it says weekend._
> _nevermind_



Lol...........nope.....definitely the weekend...........

Yes mrsbluer......not the best trend to start........continuing good wishes for healing..........how's the weather looking for youse down after the weekend......hope it continues to avoid you.

goND.........let your husband drag you to HHN one year........youse would love it.......it's so much fun!!!


Had lovely day here........out all afternoon then got home and walked round to local pub for couple of drinks, came home made dinner and now sitting back chilling........hey.....it's Saturday night........movie and wine again I think


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

looks to be a decent Sunday again........definitely feeling slightly cooler in the early mornings now.......

Lazy day planned I think........going to do some baking I think......tomorrow is a Bank Holiday over here so kinda long weekend for some.........usually weather sucks for Bank Holidays but looks ok so far.

September on Tuesday........yay.........vacation month will finally be here.......so is my busiest birthday/anniversary month!!! Think I got most of them sorted so far......


----------



## Robo56

Morning all hope everyone is having a great start to Sunday..
Schumi thought I would chime in.


----------



## Robo56

Weather here this morning is overcast and cool. Hubby and I went and watched grandsons football game yesterday.
Then Mexican food for lunch. Yum.

We are leaving for home in Florida this afternoon. We are going to fly back this time. It's always interesting since I had both my knees replaced last year I set off the alarms because of the metal. It's kind of embarrassing because the TSA folks pull you aside and everyone stares at you. 

Lynne hope your daughter is having a great birthday weekend 

Tink yes my rear is in gear..lol. 

Schumi and Mac yes it's nice to be ladies of leisure. I highy recommend it. Although it was a  interesting life change for me. I am adjusting nicely..

Mrs bluer hope you are healing well and getting around well on your boot. Before you know it you will be at HHN having a great time.


----------



## macraven

_both of this morning minionion pics are absolutely hysterical.

thanx for the laughs homies._


----------



## Robo56




----------



## tink1957

Ditto 

It's raining cats and dogs here...predicting over 4 inches in our area today...I might need a boat to get home from work


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Vicki.....hope it clears up for you.......I`ve been waiting all day for rain.....keep telling everyone....rain is due....nothing yet!! I`d be rubbish as a meteorologist!!! Glad that`s not what my degree is in.......lol........have a good day anyway......

Safe trip robo.


Where has the day gone.......I sat down on ipad and saw it was nearly 3pm......I thought it was much earlier. Baking all done, laundry done.....again and even rearranged a couple of kitchen cabinets. Not a bad day. Now try not to eat too much of the baking......

And decide what`s for dinner tonight............


----------



## macraven

_pizza carry out is always good...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _pizza carry out is always good...._



I did punt that as an option.........they went for roast chicken instead???? Was nice actually........maybe have take out pizza tomorrow night as its Bank Holiday.........


Contacted a sushi restaurant over a week ago.....Nagoya Sushi in Dr Phillips.....asked them about their food and if it would be suitable my allergies, and if they could adapt certain items..........no reply, so they're off my list for places to eat.

Plan to try The Red Coconut in Citywalk...........never been to one of the clubs before........heck.....I think I'm planning   Eh no.

Any other suggestions from the club experts welcome.........I adore karaoke........I suck at singing but love trying my best.........I won a button with that written on it once at a karaoke contest.........." I tried my best "  better than "couldn't carry a tune in a bucket" button that my best friend won........lol.........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

keishashadow said:


> bonny - hope they include the house this year!  doing purge and tram, no walking.  also no VIP tix as in years past (with the food & 2 boozy drinks), only FOTL offered and price doubled from last year as best as I can judge.  oh well, it's a one & done for us likely.  Will be interesting to compare the events at the 2 different parks this year.


It was of the Terror Tram - they let you off at the hotel and you walk up the stairs to the house.  They had a cast member taking pics with your camera/phone


----------



## Belle0101

Y'all didn't give my room away did you?  

I've been around, just not posting much.  We lost Simba last Sunday.  It hit me harder than I even imagined it would and truth be told, I'm still having a pretty rough time with it.  I know talking about it can be of help but I can't, not just yet.  

I'm quietly keeping tabs on all of you so no wild parties! 

 Unless you invite me.


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry about the dog Belle 

We send out shout outs when we have wild nights.........sometimes it's just mac and I.......my early morning is her late night..........



I'm headed to bed soon.......another early night........talk about wild nights!!!! Plan on taking DH clothes shopping tomorrow........not fun!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Belle, so sorry to hear about Simba.  Hugs.  It is hard to say goodbye to a loved pet.  

Beautiful day, getting hot again.  Pool party was fun.  Giggling group of teen girls made my DSis and I feel old.  Good kids though, so now I have to relax after a too hot after dinner match of badminton.  

Hope all had a nice week-end and sending drying thoughts to Tink.


----------



## macraven

_bella 

i know it is hard to talk about, so giving you lots of 



your room has been held for you and i think you will love it.
beautiful view of the ocean and you got the club suite._


----------



## keishashadow

Belle - aw, sorry to hear, grieve in whatever way is right for you.

Lynne - you and your daughter have close BDs!  cool, are you alike in many other ways? 

Goofyfigment don't celebrate too, hard, you have RIP'ing to do soon.

did i hear sushi? nom

I'm happy to report to OR tomorrow nice & early, least i won't be parched all day this time.  Never so thirsty until told u can't have a drink lol.


----------



## tink1957

Belle  so sorry to hear about your Simba.

Janet...hope everything goes well for you tomorrow morning...at least you're getting it done early.

Carole...we had taco pizza for dinner tonight...best part was I didn't have to make it since Danielle did it at work...one of the benefits of working at a pizza place.

Lynne...thanks for the dry thoughts...it stopped raining a few hours before I left work and only rained briefly on the way...just long enough for a semi to buzz by me and drown my car in his wake...luckily I just slowed down so I didn't hydroplane.  It was a relief to get home.

Glad I have the next 2 days off...time to watch Fear TWD...hope it gets better this week.


----------



## Lynne G

Janet hope all goes well for u tomorrow morning. I will be thinking about you when I have to wake the young teen for another early practice.  While we are 8 days apart in birthdays, we are different, but she does share many of my things I did when I was her age.  She did not inherit the early bird gene though.  You can have a parched laugh of the  choice of words she has after being told to get up several times.  

Ok, the wild party can start now.  I am so ready to snooze.

Hope all keeps the light on for night owl Mac.  Lady of leisure has her perks!


----------



## macraven

_yea, the light is still on here.

Belle, sorry i had that typing error in my last post to you.
it won't happen again.

well, spent time in the dungeon today, another word for my basement.
cleaned out boxes of stuff that i forgot i even had....

so who married last december finally took the last of his belongings from our house.
but, hours after he left, i found some things he over looked so i know he will be back.

10 days from now mr mac and i are taking a mini trip for 4 days.
then when i get back, it will only be 12 days before i will be in orlando.


hope Mrs Bluer is doing better with her recovery and walking with her boot.

and janet, will be thinking of youse tomorrow.
all the homies will be sending you mummy dust for a quick and painfree recovery.

hugs to all the homies here.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....best wishes for today......wil be thinking of you......and hope it's relatively pain free..... Yep....always want something when Im told I can`t have it.......

Vicki........Danielle works in a pizza place? ......how come I thought it was something else! How lush!! That's gotta have perks ......why was I thinking she worked in a bakery  Did she work in a bakery when we met up last year???? Enjoy your days off buddy.........

Mac..........you're going to get dusty spending all that time down there........but you're getting there.......


Bank Holiday here today.......and kids go back to school this week I think.......so shops will be busy.......but my mister needs some holiday clothes!!! Will go today as doesn't look a very nice day........dull and has been raining all night........

Should still be sleeping really........but wide awake now........


----------



## schumigirl

Forgot to tell you mac.......those friends of ours I told you about who wanted to do the RIP tour........well they are in a public RIP tour on October 2nd........they are over the moon they got into one..........I'll have to look out for them as we are going that night I think, but not till later and maybe just do a couple of hours, just because we can.......lol......

They really wanted the 4th October and a private one......but are happy with the 2nd. I told them a public one will still be ok........

edit......they`re doing it another night too now.......2 public RIP tours.......they thank you for the advice.......


----------



## schumigirl

True.

Got a call this morning...........now I`m all like.........




Heaven protect us from those that think they know everything........doncha just love pointing out the error of their ways.........

Happy Monday


----------



## Lynne G

That's what my hair's doing with this absolutely sticky humidity today.  90 degrees feels like 98 out, with the over 60% humidity.  Might as well take a shower after being out in the heat for awhile.

Hope all are doing well this Monday.

Sending get well thoughts to Mrs. Bluer and Keisha.  Mrs. Bluer, hope the foot is feeling better each day, and Keisha, hope the OR visit is over, and you are recuperating nicely.  

Hope Tink is drying out.  So nice to have a DD that cooks for ya.  Neither of my kids are fond of doing dinner for us.  Oh well, at least they do know how to cook and bake.  

Mac, hope you made it out of the basement.  Good thing Jack wasn't hiding in the dust down there.  Every so often, I have to go in the closets and purge.  That will be this long week-end, as I have to see what the kids need for school and what does fit and does not fit and needs washed.  I have a feeling that most of my DD's clothes will be passed on.  She's grown 3 and 1/2 inches from last year, and 2 shoe sizes so far this year. 

So, it will be officially September tomorrow, and we'll still be in the 90's the rest of the week.  I love Indian Summers.  And, that means, tomorrow, I can say, I'll be traveling next month!  Wahoo!


----------



## schumigirl

Wet and miserable day here today.......rain has finally stopped.......but it's not warm........

Didn't get to shops....far too busy with the back to school brigade........last minute or what!! Turned around and came home........made hot chocolate and watched a movie......much more civilised way to spend the afternoon.

Shout out to Keisha.........hope it went well today.........

Quiet here today..........


----------



## macraven

_well, i have crawled out of my basement now and Jack wasn't there.....
if he was, i would have probably made him help me.

schumi, yes, i hope the names of some of the tour guides i gave you helped them out when they booked for the rip tours.

 from all the homies here to Mrs Bluer and Janet/Keisha 
happy healing all !

today is Luna's birthday.
2 years old and i'm letting her eat all day long from the cans...
well, it might really be her birthday tomorrow or sept 17th....
we were a foster family for her when she was weaned from the mother and at 7 weeks old.
didn't get to adopt her until thanksgiving time.
but, we will have our birthday party on all 3 dates......

i'm still waiting for summer weather.
but, in 29 days, i will be in summer weather in orlando.

hope all the homies have a great week.

and a big shout out to the homies that can read here and be up to date on how life is __going for all of us._
_i'm sure many of you are busy now that school has started and just don't have the time to come in and check in with mom._


----------



## schumigirl

Will wish Luna a happy birthday today, tomorrow and the 17th just in case......although we could make it the 13th also.......just because......... I did laugh when I read that.........

Yes you were a big help to them Mac.......they are so looking forward to both public RIP tours........as you know it's their first time.......ever.........((((evil laugh))))

16 days for us.........

Think I need to go sit in a room on my own with a big bottle of wine........did have lovely afternoon.......but sometimes..............I can't be doing with people sometimes.......poor DH........he listens and sympathises and totally agrees with me........bless him.........

We need a wine smilie..........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday, Luna!  One lucky cat to be adopted by the Mac family.


----------



## Lynne G

For Schumi


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday to Mac's Luna from my Luna...she was an orphan kitty too...she appeared at my house a few months ago and found her forever home just like my other kitty Mufasa...the joys of living on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere where people tend to dump unwanted pets...their loss is my gain.


----------



## Lynne G

What a pretty cat Tink.  I hate that people dump pets when not wanted anymore.  That's how my Dsis got her dog.  Poor guy was dumped at a rest stop on a huge highway.  Funny, she's had him for years now, and he still drools at the sight and smell of french fries.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick fly by to send a pm........

Vicki.....you know I'm not a cat person at all......... But she is beautiful.........I keep saying I'm not a cat person but was telling Mac how gorgeous her cats were earlier and we were talking earlier about the cat that used to visit me all the time......became very attached to Milo..........he was a stunning looking cat.

Sorry she was dumped but glad you found her.....she'll have a good home with you..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s September...........means one thing........






     


Beautiful 1st September today.........crispy cool and very sunny......

We all slept late today and had pancakes, bacon and Maple syrup for early brunch........lush!!! Heading back out to shops later today......should be quieter and get DH his new clothes........

Did hear back from Nagoya Sushi......they are happy to accommodate my allergies....so they`re back on the list for places to try this year........yay.....looks so good!!!

Off for another cuppa tea........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everyone!

I haven't posted here for a while. I've seen pictures of the HHR decorations going up in Universal Studios... they look really good!

What do you think you're favorite house is going to be? I speculate mine is going to be American Werewolf in london.


----------



## tink1957

Yay it's September 

I celebrated by purchasing our ROF tickets early this morning...didn't want to risk them running out or waste valuable vacation time standing in line.

Carole...that breakfast sounds very lush...wish I was there to share.

BagO...I suspect TWD will be my favorite although I loved AWIL....I'm just looking forward to being there....

28 more days


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here for a while. I've seen pictures of the HHR decorations going up in Universal Studios... they look really good!
> 
> What do you think you're favorite house is going to be? I speculate mine is going to be American Werewolf in london.



_AWIL was my favorite and i know you will love it when you see it.
my avator pic was taken in awil during a day tour.
david in the bed behind us.

hope you have a blast at hhn!

i've been reading other sites about the house line up this year.
it could be very interesting._


----------



## macraven

_tink, i can't remember of rof or ff selling out in the past years it has been offered.
the ep's do sell out on some nights though.

maybe i should add that if the monthly pass has sold out, i haven't read about it.
i usually just concentrate on the dates i go and kept read up on that time period.

i do know tours sell out for the day and evening ones.

did read tink that wd house will have many more walkers and the water scene will be one section of the house.
remember when the one dude got bit in the basement in the water scene and his leg was eaten by the evil group?_


----------



## tink1957

I was hoping that scene would be included as it's one of the most gruesome sets with all the soggy walkers...I think I'm more excited for HHN 25 than any other...I can't wait


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......breakfast was lush!! Pop over next time........ yes we are looking forward to horror nights too.........but missing Mr Myers this year...........


Got a load of stuff for the mister today.........he now cannot complain he needs new stuff.......not that he does complain about clothes......he was so easy to buy for.....I picked things up showed them to him and he agreed. Simple.

Turned out to be a gorgeous day after all.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Well craaazzzyy time started officially here-oldest with band practice/games/competetions + her Lunar Research team with her science teacher (after school) + spanish and Key club; middle has NJHS meetings and generally being a tween (arrggh-) and youngest starting soccer-and he brought home a flyer today that a club is starting up to train like an American Ninja Warrior (tamer though as it is an after school program). Plus we own a fundraising business and schools are gearing up.

So-hope everyone who has/had recent birthday's have a great day (includes the furbabies too!)
And hope everyone who is recovering from injury/illness is well on way to recovery and pain free
Successful deworming of feather babies - they are back to ornery selves (and clearly a kid forgot to close up their run last night)

The houses at HHN sound so fun! Hope everyone going is doing a trip report with lots of pictures!!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, I  hear ya.  We will be back to school next week.  Younger one is going into 9th, and is on the JV soccer team and a club team.  Well, games for school have for the first time, started before the start of school.  Busy kid.  Older one going to be a Senior, and I will be in the paper chase race for colleges this fall.  Busy too.

Cute chickens.  I like how they look like they own the place.  I have never seen neighbor chickens outside their cage. If the cage was left open, I doubt there would be any chickens left in the morning.  We have outdoor cats, red foxes, and raccoons and red and white tailed hawks that would happily enjoy a chicken dinner.

So hot today, I needed a shower after driving home.  Car was steaming hot.  Another heat wave to start the month.

Hope all are feeling better and enjoying this night.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Belle0101 said:


> We lost Simba last Sunday.  It hit me harder than I even imagined it would and truth be told, I'm still having a pretty rough time with it.  I know talking about it can be of help but I can't, not just yet.



Belle - my condolences and hugs.  Losing a member of the family is never easy.  I lost my Bailey 4 years ago this September 11th and I still have a hard time with it. She was truly my heart dog and I miss her daily.  We've been blessed with new members of our family over the past 4 years (and lost a couple more too) and I love them dearly, but they can never replace the bond I had with Bailey. 



macraven said:


> _today is Luna's birthday.
> 2 years old and i'm letting her eat all day long from the cans...
> well, it might really be her birthday tomorrow or sept 17th....
> we were a foster family for her when she was weaned from the mother and at 7 weeks old.
> didn't get to adopt her until thanksgiving time.
> but, we will have our birthday party on all 3 dates......_



Happy Birthday Luna!!  Love Igor, Lily and Tishy (the cats), Zephyr, Tanner, Taku and Riser (the dogs)


----------



## macraven

_i totally agree with you bonny.
losing a pet is tough.
they are just as important as our two legged family members.


i hope this sept 11th is less harder on you than last year.

i had our first cat Baby for 18 years.
in that past 3 years, we gained two more little kittens.

i think you showed us pics of bailey in the past.
i can remember she was a beautiful dog!_


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I haven't posted here for a while. I've seen pictures of the HHR decorations going up in Universal Studios... they look really good!
> 
> What do you think you're favorite house is going to be? I speculate mine is going to be American Werewolf in london.




_i know.
you have been playing hooky.....

glad you are here now._


----------



## macraven

_for the ones that have kids......i can remember going nuts having to be at 4 places at one time for something one of the boys had to do.

i don't miss it at all.


hope you all get back into the groove of school scedules and all the activities your kids are involved in during this school year.
probably by the end of september this year, you'll be doing a countdown to when school is out for summer.._


----------



## macraven

_and before the lights go out here tonight, a big shout out to keisha!

hope you are comfortable and without pain.
drink a beer when you take your pain pills and you won't feel a thing.

happy healing_


----------



## schumigirl

Got in before I got locked out or tripped over the cat..............

I should be asleep..........nothing to get up for today except to take two things back to shop that DH didn't really suit when he tried it on last night.........more shops!!!

Thank goodness the kiddliewinks are mostly back now..........


----------



## macraven

_oh, was that you walking in?
i guess you didn't see me walking out the back door.
i switched the light off then i closed the door and thought to myself, why is the light going back on again......

it was schumi !!_


----------



## schumigirl

I just had a memory of trying to creep in at some point when I was a teenager....... thinking I was being so quiet.............only to be told next morning what time I got home at........lol........

We lived in a big mausoleum of a place and a even ghost couldn't have crept quietly in.......don't know why I bothered trying..........

You'll be sound asleep soon mac..........I want to go back to sleep but I'm wide awake.........hunger will take over soon and I'll get up.......toast and marmalade this morning I think...........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Good morning... it's officially 2 weeks to go today! Yey 

I forgot the kids were going back this week and next... sigh I guess the morning train is going to be full again. 

I hope everyone has/is having a lovely day.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Good morning... it's officially 2 weeks to go today! Yey
> 
> I forgot the kids were going back this week and next... sigh I guess the morning train is going to be full again.
> 
> I hope everyone has/is having a lovely day.



Getting close Rachel.........we leave for overnight at airport two weeks today....

Yeah kids being back at school........we either leave early if we're heading out somewhere and avoid or wait till just after 9 before going out.......the school run mums are not fun to be driving with!!!

So many drop the kids off then drive like a maniac to get to work........not all of course......lol.......we live in a fairly quiet village but school run times we avoid like the plague!


----------



## BagOLaughs

I totally get it schumi  

The roads are scary when kids are being driven to school 

Sorry to hear about your loss Belle0101. Its always hard 

I'm super happy today because I've got some work to do that doesn't involve sitting behind my desk... yey! I go a bit crazy when I'm sat at my desk all day.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And for the lovely Keisha.............youse is missed on here......


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Rachel.......yep........I never understood these maniacal school run mothers.......we avoided them ok this morning....hope your journey wasn`t too bad into work.


Raining here again.....got loads of laundry done today..........

2 weeks today till we leave for overnight.........yay!! Have added Old Hickory Steakhouse at Gaylord Palms for a dinner one evening....haven`t been there in a few years and it was a beautiful place to eat.......I need more nights!!!!!


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi and sorry haven't been on lately but our poor little dog bandit has been sick and took him to the vet and found out he had a heart mermer and he had a bad mouth infection and wound up having nine teeth pulled. 
So I have been the one he wants to hold him and pet him and I thought it would be the DW cause that's who he usually takes up with but he only wants to lay beside me lol


----------



## macraven

_St L, i'm sorry to read that about your pet.
maybe Bandit will perk up with getting the infection cleared out of his system.
having the teeth removed will probably clear infection up quicker.

maybe that is what caused the heart murmur?

just hold him and and pet him as much as you can.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping Bandit feels better soon.  Sick pup is not fun to hear about.  Hugs to you and the pup.  

Very sunny day here, and humid again.  Mac, you are giving us tropical weather in September.  Hoping the no rain for days now, will be nice temps and no rain when we're all in FLA.

Hoping Janet is feeling better, bacon and beer thoughts for ya.

Hoping Mrs. Bluer is walking better and foot is healing nicely.

Enjoy this first Wednesday in September all!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _and before the lights go out here tonight, a big shout out to keisha!
> 
> hope you are comfortable and without pain.
> drink a beer when you take your pain pills and you won't feel a thing.
> 
> happy healing_



im still kicking, have a big old swollen block head and a snorflie snoz but comfortably numb.  with the various ice packs i've been sporting on neck & face my sons have dubbed me den gar (star wars bounty hunter).  gotta love ur kids

funny u mention beer, the mr said in lieu of flowers he was going to get me a case of corona.  gotta love ur hubby too

i did manage to renew my U PaP today, my work is done

thanks for all the kind words!

ps hope mrs bluer is hangin


----------



## schumigirl

Oh sorry STL.........poor puppy........is that the dog you posted a picture of when you got him? Hope he's feeling back to his old self soon........


Yes mac.......dinner was lush!!! Not sure about the restaurant suggestion........lol.......but Tom scraped his plate so clean it almost didn't need washing........

I am full.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> im still kicking, have a big old swollen block head and a snorflie snoz but comfortably numb.  with the various ice packs i've been sporting on neck & face my sons have dubbed me den gar (star wars bounty hunter).  gotta love ur kids
> 
> funny u mention beer, the mr said in lieu of flowers he was going to get me a case of corona.  gotta love ur hubby too
> 
> i did manage to renew my U PaP today, my work is done
> 
> thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> ps hope mrs bluer is hangin



Nice to see ya back posting Janet..........nice idea with the corona.........brownie points for DH......flowers are over rated..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Nice to see ya back posting Janet..........nice idea with the corona.........brownie points for DH......flowers are over rated..........



i'd have settled for a slice of cheesecake lol


----------



## Robo56

Hope all are feeling better. Sounds like everyone is gearing up for their September visit to Universal..

It's hot and humid in Florida. Sun shinning, sky blue.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi and sorry haven't been on lately but our poor little dog bandit has been sick and took him to the vet and found out he had a heart mermer and he had a bad mouth infection and wound up having nine teeth pulled.
> So I have been the one he wants to hold him and pet him and I thought it would be the DW cause that's who he usually takes up with but he only wants to lay beside me lol


Poor baby ... give him lots of love and hugs 



keishashadow said:


> im still kicking, have a big old swollen block head and a snorflie snoz but comfortably numb.  with the various ice packs i've been sporting on neck & face my sons have dubbed me den gar (star wars bounty hunter).  gotta love ur kids
> 
> funny u mention beer, the mr said in lieu of flowers he was going to get me a case of corona.  gotta love ur hubby too


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i totally agree with you bonny.
> losing a pet is tough.
> they are just as important as our two legged family members.
> 
> 
> i hope this sept 11th is less harder on you than last year.
> 
> i had our first cat Baby for 18 years.
> in that past 3 years, we gained two more little kittens.
> 
> i think you showed us pics of bailey in the past.
> i can remember she was a beautiful dog!_



I think I did too Mac ... here's one of my favorite pictures of her 







And this was our Dawnie girl - she would have been 14 this month 






I do miss them both


----------



## macraven

_i remember your babies....
beautiful babies!

i have lost a few cats and it is hard to let go of the memories.
i know how you feel bonny._


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful pictures Bonny........


Have they found the snake that's loose in Orlando yet....... I hates snakes!!!


Well.......another dull and wet day today.........I think Autumn is here with a splash!!! Although my mum who is on the other side of the UK is having beautiful weather..........  Where she lives though they have Palm trees on the beaches......so beautiful!!!

Day of housework I think today.........maybe make some iPad time..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> i'd have settled for a slice of cheesecake lol



Ummmm cheesecake



Robo56 said:


> Hope all are feeling better. Sounds like everyone is gearing up for their September visit to Universal..
> 
> It's hot and humid in Florida. Sun shinning, sky blue.
> View attachment 121211



Thanks for sharing that picture, that's a little slice of sunshine on my morning commute.  It's only going to get to 13 degrees C today here... rubbish

Speaking of... the kids are back. Excitable and loud high schoolers on my train.  How can they be so awake this time of the morning?


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Mac, not sure I've ever shown pics of our kitties ... L to R - Igor, Tishy (short for Morticia) and Lily


----------



## macraven

_cute super cute kitties!
i think you have 1 boy and 2 girls based on the names.
all 3 have beautiful coloring!
Lily looks petite and so does Tishy in a way.

we no longer have baby and kyla.
but now we have Blue and Luna, both girls.
Blue is half russian blue.
her mother, full russian blue got out of the house while in heat and well, the daddy would be anyone...
Luna is a red tabby and petite. just had her 3rd birthday and weighs 5.8 lbs.

someday when i get educated on electronics, i'll do a show and tell with them here._


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Ummmm cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> It's only going to get to 13 degrees C today here... rubbish
> 
> Speaking of... the kids are back. Excitable and loud high schoolers on my train.  How can they be so awake this time of the morning?




_i need a translator 
what is 13 C compared to F?
i'm too lazy to google it....
now if Mr Mac was awake he would tell me....
he paid attention in school when the metric system was taught.
me, i just copied off the kid in front of me to get the answers during those math and science classes....

baggy, take a squirt gun filled with water with you on the train 
do a "oops, i'm so sorry dear" i didn'tknow it had water in it.

play that game a few times and the kids/teens will sit far away from youse....._


----------



## macraven

_carole, i read about the loose snake in the paper 
i think we are talkinng about that same reptile........ugh

our local news is all about the town west of us where the Fox Lake cop ws murdered yesteday morning
it was on again todayl
those 3 killers are still on the loose._


----------



## BagOLaughs

non-scientifically 13°C is not so cold you need to go into full blown coat mode but its still too cold to just wear jumper... It's a stupid temperature, a bit like its being awkward just for the sake of it. 

eek, murderer on the lose! That's a bit scary


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......13C is around 56F.......it`s not very warm. We have 11C right now, we are right beside the sea though so usually a bit cooler.......it`s around 52f.......I have the heating on.......not for long though....but it`s been on already today!!

Yep, same snake.....I remember a few years ago Todd (Metro) told me a story of a snake in the toilet.....yes in the toilet........visiting the bathroom was a thought after hearing that story  

They need to catch those killers. Dreadful story.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Beer?  Yum.

Cheesecake? Yum yum.

Snake?  No thanks, not even in a bathroom.

Chicago?  So sorry to hear about the police officer shot.  I hope they find those who are responsible soon.  Sad.

Florida weather?  Ok, mine too Robo, minus the palm trees.  Heat Wave to end today, only will be in the 80s the next 2 days.  Then, another Heat Wave to start the school week.

Cute cats and dogs?  Great pictures of your pets Bonny.  It is sad to loose a pet.  Fond memories are one of the best things about losing them.

Thursday? That means it's Friday tomorrow, and the start of a long week-end.  Wahoo!

Booted Foot?  Hoping Mrs. Bluer is walking without a boot soon.

Block Headed and snotty? Hoping you feel alot better Keisha, and your face and neck are back to normal. 

Too cold for jumpers?  I hope the weather improves BagOLaughs.  So, these minions have a good suggestion:





Enjoy your Thursday all!


----------



## Lynne G

For Mac.  Hope your weather improves too.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Good morning everyone. Janet good to see you back here. Hope everything is getting better. I'm still in my boot but I do walk a little without it. Go back to dr on Tuesday for a checkup and hopefully to get out of boot. We shall see. I was told about 6 weeks before I feel normal again. 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone. Janet good to see you back here. Hope everything is getting better. I'm still in my boot but I do walk a little without it. Go back to dr on Tuesday for a checkup and hopefully to get out of boot. We shall see. I was told about 6 weeks before I feel normal again.
> Hope everyone has a great day!



good luck! 

snakes, why'd it have to be snakes?  I'm good at dispatching them here but after seeing python vs alligator pics, must admit it gave me new-found respect for those slimy suckas. 

bonny we have a collage of all our departed pets up on wall in DR, makes me smile.  I swear you have a picture of one of favorite kitties posted.

is it cold somewhere?  will be in the 90's another 4 days here and humidity way up to match.  may have to venture out & inspect my pool today


----------



## schumigirl

MrsBluer.........glad you are on the mend........you`ll be up and about in no time........

Janet......I would be worse than useless if I saw a snake......can`t abide them......wonder if they've checked Hogwarts......lol......It is cold here today.....no mistake!!! Heating on and I have a sweatshirt on.......even DS said he was feeling it a bit.....he`s never cold!!! Enjoy that heat you`re having........


Pulled pork and wedges for dinner tonight.........will make it spicy.......DH did ask me earlier when he called did we have any cornbread........had to tell him no.......he was disappointed, so may have to make another batch tomorrow.........Love when they ask for more of that.......


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon all...
It's another hot day in My neck of the woods in Florida. One of our air conditioning units that controls the one wing of our house went down. Major hit to the wallet. They are here replacing it.

Glad all are in healing mode for upcoming trip to Florida sending a little happy magic for continue healing. 

Any place you have a body of water in Florida you will eventually get a gator. Canadian neighbor across the way was fishing last year and one bit his line. He brought it up out of the water. He called the trappers and it was not large enough to kill so they removed it and put it somewhere else.

Had a wild baby pig run across the backyard 3 years ago.  View from my family room.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Robo56

Not a fan of snakes either. Near the glades before the back to back hurricanes in 2004 their was a very large breeder of boa's and Python's. According to the story he had these snakes in a very large building like a airplane hanger. This structure was destroyed during the hurricane and these snakes were loosed. Which is one reason there is such a problem with those snakes which are not indigenous to Florida.

My older sister has a home in what is known as Lake Nona in Orlando. She has Yorkies and her husband let them out to go to the bathroom and he heard some yelping and went out to find a very large black snake coiled around one of the dogs. He grabbed the snakes head and was able to rescue the dog. The snakes bit him a few times on the hand and the leg. It was not poisonous. Sam the Yorkie made a good recovery with a slight limp.

The community they live in is across from a conservation area.


----------



## keishashadow

robo - beautiful picture, scary stories, makes me think the snow & cold isn't such a bad thing up north lol


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> robo - beautiful picture, scary stories, makes me think the snow & cold isn't such a bad thing up north lol



_
nothing is worse than snow and cold.._


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _nothing is worse than snow and cold.._


I'd take cold and snow any day over snakes


----------



## Bluer101

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon all...
> It's another hot day in My neck of the woods in Florida. One of our air conditioning units that controls the one wing of our house went down. Major hit to the wallet. They are here replacing it.
> 
> Glad all are in healing mode for upcoming trip to Florida sending a little happy magic for continue healing.
> 
> Any place you have a body of water in Florida you will eventually get a gator. Canadian neighbor across the way was fishing last year and one bit his line. He brought it up out of the water. He called the trappers and it was not large enough to kill so they removed it and put it somewhere else.
> 
> Had a wild baby pig run across the backyard 3 years ago.  View from my family room.
> View attachment 121367



Looks like the lake by our house. Which county are you located in?


----------



## marciemi

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'd take cold and snow any day over snakes


You don't have to shovel snakes.  Well, actually sometimes you do. But I'll still take them over snow.


----------



## macraven

_good one marcie..._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Just because it`s Friday..............






And I just love this one........


----------



## macraven

_i like the yellow dude that appreciates why is is a good thing to be fat.

morning all!_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _nothing is worse than snow and cold.._



oh, idk, a few things come to mind

marci lol

who has exciting weekend plans?  i'm laying low, trying to escape the fuss of having a cook out on labor day.  bad mum hehe


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Schumi...

Love the Minions.

Went out for a bike ride this morning before it starts to heat up. Sun is shinning  Think I will try to swim today.

Bluer we live in Indian River County (Vero Beach). Hope Mrs Bluer is doing well..

Keisha hope your feeling better..

LOL there is a price to pay for living in paradise..I think the chance of seeing a gator or snake is slim.  Now that I said that I will see one today.

Getting a chance to go to the Harbor Branch Oceanographic Institute on Wednesday for a tour and lecture. They have been closed since the two back to back hurricanes in 2004. They are going to start having these tours again on Wednesdays through December. Will give a report of the tour for those who might be down this way sometime. 

Have a great Friday.


----------



## Robo56

Could'nt help it I needed to add to minions


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......my plans for this weekend are zilch!!!

Was planning to go to a wine tasting with dinner tomorrow night........but it`s been cancelled......well, postponed to mid November. It`s an overnight thing in a country hotel as it`s our wedding anniversary tomorrow, so first we knew was when our accommodation costs were refunded yesterday.......shame, it`s a lovely place and we were looking forward to it. Will just have our own personal wine tasting...........your plans sound just fine to me.......you`re still recovering.......aren't you.........


DH suggested bringing down suitcases from attic?????? Why????? I pack the morning we leave for overnight at airport.........but I have to admit being tempted to get them down earlier this year..........

Freezing this morning with wind and rain now it`s quite nice, but so cold!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, we broke the heat wave, only sticky 88 degrees today. Not to fear though, we return to the heat wave tomorrow, back into the 90s with sticky humidity. Rinse, repeat. LOL.

Cookout is the only thing on the agenda, with a swim or two in the 80 degree pool.

Hope all have a good Friday, and a great week-end!

Happy Anniversary to Schumi and DH. 

Hope all have no snow, cold, snakes,nor other critter today.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I love the minions! You guys make me smile reading all these posts. 
Hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey mrs bluer...........nice to see ya post......hope you have lovely weekend.........


Logging in before I head to bed..........had nice evening watching the Bourne movies........

I have for the first time........made an advance dinner reservation........

Ocean Prime in Dr Phillips area as a late birthday celebration for me..........yay!!

23rd wedding anniversary tomorrow.......plan to take DH or rather he is taking me out for dinner........then have nice bottle of wine...........

Been a long day today..........hope everyone has a lovely long weekend.......


----------



## keishashadow

carol's gone to the dark side lol  never heard of the venue, will expect a full report.  enjoy your anniversary, too bad re the cancellation of original plans.

just booked yet another special dinner myself @ DL to secure a spot for fireworks & other entertainment for upcoming trip.  It will join the one I have in place that allows us a piece of turf to view their fantasmic show after dinner (and let DH get a double Blue Bayou fix).  Hate to think this may become the new norm of upcharges within the general admission price structure at parks in order to have a decent experience.


----------



## macraven

_happy anniversary carole.
drink and be merry tonight.

you two don't have to get up early tomorrow so sleep it off on saturday...or sunday...

see janet is improving, looks like another trip planning event.
that helps to get better after going thru surgery.

hello mrs blue, how are you?


haven't gone past this page so a big shout out to all others that have been posting today.

let's see what do i have....24 more days until i get summer weather in orlando.
now watch it rain and get cool there..

leaving the light on for another 30 minutes.
after that, poof, the lights go out.
but you'll find the flashlights on the table by the door so you can find the kitchen easier._


----------



## pcstang

Happy anniversary to Carole and DH. Sounds like everyone is recovering and doing well! 20 days and my crew will be at the motherland for 8 days. Then back home for a few before the oldest boy and I hit the dark side. Hope to make the meetup on the 12th..


----------



## macraven

_what meet up?
clue me in and i'll be there to meet you!

will you be doing hhn on sunday or will you only be at the darkside starting on the 12th?
would love to have you join in with others i am meeting up with on the 11th for hhn._


----------



## macraven

_pcstang, i'll be at the motherland in 24 more days.
then later moving to the darkside.

just think, i could be walking around the MK the same time you and your family are there....
wear an universal shirt while you are at the motherland so i will know who you are .......lol_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carol's gone to the dark side lol  never heard of the venue, will expect a full report.  enjoy your anniversary, too bad re the cancellation of original plans.
> 
> just booked yet another special dinner myself @ DL to secure a spot for fireworks & other entertainment for upcoming trip.  It will join the one I have in place that allows us a piece of turf to view their fantasmic show after dinner (and let DH get a double Blue Bayou fix).  Hate to think this may become the new norm of upcharges within the general admission price structure at parks in order to have a decent experience.



Never been before to this one, but heard a few people mention how nice it is......need to bring my dressy sandals for that one.......thanks will have fun tonight......don`t know anything about DL but yep, everything seems to be add ons nowadays..........



macraven said:


> _happy anniversary carole.
> drink and be merry tonight.
> 
> you two don't have to get up early tomorrow so sleep it off on saturday...or sunday...
> _



Thanks mac.......We`ll do our best........



pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary to Carole and DH. Sounds like everyone is recovering and doing well! 20 days and my crew will be at the motherland for 8 days. Then back home for a few before the oldest boy and I hit the dark side. Hope to make the meetup on the 12th..



Thanks pc.........sorry we`re going to miss you.......



Another cold and miserable day here today...........not going out till dinner tonight. Going early as we are now meeting friends who are travelling Sunday so don't want to be late........I don't mind early.......going for Indian food.........

Happy Saturday


----------



## Robo56

Happy anniversary Carole and Hubby. May you enjoy many more happy years together


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary Carole and Hubby may you have many more years of happiness


----------



## Robo56




----------



## marciemi

I'm confused on the planning and meetup too. We'd love to join you guys at least one night - are you always doing VIP tours?  The 11th is Sun right?  We could use our free pass then?


----------



## Lynne G

I will be flying in the afternoon of the 11th.  If anyone wants to say hi that late afternoon or evening, I should be available.  Not a long flight for me.

Happy Anniversay Schumi!  Hope you and DH have a great day celebrating.  

Lazy day for wash and house cleaning.  Ugh, sweating already though.


Keisha, when we did the dinner and show at DL, was nice.  Did not have Fantasmic dinner when we were there last, so I would definitely book that too.  Sounds like a great plan is coming into focus!  Have an awesome time out West.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> I'm confused on the planning and meetup too. We'd love to join you guys at least one night - are you always doing VIP tours?  The 11th is Sun right?  We could use our free pass then?


_i'm in the dark also on any meet up marcie.
i'm guessing pcstang knows more about it, maybe he will tell us about it.

yes, sunday the 11th is a date you can use the free hhn ticket.
i'm meeting up with a couple sometime that date but can always take some time out to see you on that sunday.
the 3 of us have the express so if you have one, follow us in the lines..

i'm doing a private 7.5 hour rip hhn tour on friday.
my unmasking the horror tours are on a different date during the week._


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _i'm in the dark also on any meet up marcie.
> i'm guessing pcstang knows more about it, maybe he will tell us about it.
> 
> yes, sunday the 11th is a date you can use the free hhn ticket.
> i'm meeting up with a couple sometime that date but can always take some time out to see you on that sunday.
> the 3 of us have the express so if you have one, follow us in the lines..
> 
> i'm doing a private 7.5 hour rip hhn tour on friday.
> my unmasking the horror tours are on a different date during the week._


Well, we'll try to figure out when the most people will be there but that looks like it'll probably be the best date for us.  Royce works afternoons during the week so usually isn't home until like 9:30ish so he'd either have to take time off or we'd be really late on a weekday.  We have stuff every weekend until that one and I'm not sure when our passes expire (but if I renew I don't plan to get the premium so it would have to be before then).  So most likely, we'll be there the 11th.  Not planning on Express Passes, but being in the park early with the AP's and then hitting hopefully 4 houses during the early time/before the crowds build too much.  We'd be glad to meet up with you either beforehand if you'll be in the parks earlier (or somewhere else for lunch or something), or simply between houses for a drink or something!  Just keep in mind we're not exactly "late" people, and will probably call it a night by 10 or so.    Looking forward to meeting anyone who will be around!


----------



## marciemi

I did want to share our photo from Wednesday - we went to Uni with my 2 youngest boys (who both flew back to Boston this morning after nearly 3 months at home - sob!!) and got one of the free AP photos.  Who thinks we took like we're taking the ride WAY too seriously?


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe Marcie, at least they were not hamming it like my kids tend to do.


----------



## Belle0101

Thanks to everyone for the good thoughts and hugs.  I've been lurking here   so I did read them.  We have 4 dogs so it's maybe hard to imagine but Simba left a pretty big empty spot.  I tried posting a photo of him but I keep getting an error that the file is too large.  I've posted photos before so I can't quite figure out what I'm doing wrong this time.  So, maybe later.  

It sounds like several of you are leaving Florida just as I'll be getting there.  Some year I'll be brave enough for HNN, this isn't the year though!  
Make sure you take all the creepy creatures home with you.


----------



## macraven

_it's 1:00 am and i am now out of the dungeon.......

where are all the homies now?_


----------



## schumigirl

I'm here...........

Just in body not in spirit at the moment........

Thanks for anniversary wishes.

Marci....that's gotta be tough  .......I'm glad my boy chose a University, that although he has a long journey to travel to get to it, he is at least home. This year he's doing his Masters degree and only has to physically be in the uni two days a week, so not as much commuting.......good job he loves driving.......

Had a lovely night last night........our friends stayed out with us later than planned.......... So it was a very nice night............food was good too........ended up in a place that was doing karaoke...........I really can't sing, but as always gave it my best effort


----------



## macraven

_i think nice night means wine........


you were probably the star at the karaoke _


----------



## schumigirl

And apparently a cocktail too.............

I sang you're still the one by Shania........lol......well......I say sing, more warbled........but I am proud to say I wasn't the worst .........then my friend and I sang Waterloo by ABBA and Queen's Don't Stop Me now.......that was brilliant.......lot of fun!

You've escaped the dungeon then mac.........


----------



## macraven

_i like that song and i bet you sang it to tom.

following up with an ABBA song probably won the crowd over.

someone woke up in my house and is hungry.

be back after i make a blt for him....




one cocktail????
_


----------



## schumigirl

Well, when I say one..........................

I had dropped the car home at that point I have to say........if I'm driving I never touch the stuff.......and it was our last blast till Orlando.......although I can't drink much over there anyway with the heat.......two medium cocktails and I'm done..........but I do think someone who wasn't me ordered a pitcher of some kind of cocktail.........was nice though.......

Oh I could eat a BLt right now.............


----------



## macraven

_i'm glad you had a nice time with friends, drinks, and good food.

BLT's aways hits the spot.
i use the microwave for the bacon, so much quicker than frying it._


----------



## schumigirl

I had a BL without the T........Lush.....and a big mug of tea.....we grilled our bacon...not grill as in bbq grill....just the grill on our cooker...........crispy!!!











Have a good Sunday


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi hope you and DH had a wonderful anniversary.    
Mac I'm doing better. Still a little sore when I walk but to be expected. Trying to feel as close to 100% for HHN. 
Janet how are you feeling? I've been thinking about you. Hope everyone else is doing well. Have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## macraven

_glad we have our calendar girl here as i could have sworn it was saturday.
think lack of sleep causes that._


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, feel better every new day!

is this foot recovery going the same way as when you had the other surgery?
_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mrsbluer........we did.........sorry you're still in some pain but hopefully there's a big pain free light at the end of the proverbial tunnel..........

Calendar girl..........lol.........I need to keep myself in check.......just realised I hadn't changed my calendar in utility room till today.......still showing August! Not now though..........


I gave in........suitcases are down from attic. I'm weak. Nothing in them yet though.........they're just laid out in one of the spare rooms.........

Loads of Universal Orlando ads on TV right now.......I'm like.........ssshhhhhh.......stop telling everyone how good it is..........

Sunday night again.........you guys have a holiday tomorrow right?? Have a good one...........


----------



## tink1957

Sorry I'm late to wish Carole a happy anniversary...sounds like you had fun anyways.

My data is maxed out on my phone so I have to wait to get a WiFi connection to post...I really need a new laptop...maybe Santa will bring me one.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## agavegirl1

Oh My!  I have been off the grid.  We are on #12?  I have an excuse, I got married Friday...so, can I still get the "honeymoon suite"?

I can actually use the abbreviation DH now...Yay!


----------



## Belle0101

Congratulations agavegirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!

the honeymoon suite is already and waiting for you.
it even has an ocean view.

i remember when you told us you were engaged..._


----------



## buckeev

Howdy y'all, ya'll and youse guys! As usual, soooo behind here, but did fly through the thread and picked up a few things...
glad to see Queen Bluer is back in the saddle again!(albeit with a sore foot still). Hoping you get all healed up quick.

meet Up?...HHN on the 11th of October?....Hmmmm...as luck might have it, that is looking like it might be our only shot at HHN! My daughters and bride have all stated they are "99.999%" sure they won't be HHN cruising...but we'll see... .BUT-SHOCK-of-all-SHOCKERS-the boy has been immersing himself in HHN25 research for the past week! Says he wants to go! (If that comes to fruition, I WILL be very SURPRISED. ARE THE HHN Express Passes REALLY $100 stinkin' dollars EACH?!...and only 1 ride/house per? Ouch!


----------



## macraven

_i can help you.

give the females your credit card on sunday oct 11, and they won't care if you go to hhn........

i buy the month pass that includes express for hhn.
i go for 6 nights and have ep usage for a one and done only.

yea, the high crowds period will have the more costly ep 

FF+ and use it two nights, you would come out ahead financially.

do you have the AP?
you can buy the hhn ticket at a decent discount.
buy the ep for the night and maybe that won't sting as you get a deal w/ap hhn tix.

if you don't want to do the ep, you can hang with us as we don't do the ex lines until it gets long waits.

just reread and the boy might go with for hhn.
call it his early christmas present and bring him along._


----------



## buckeev

Yo Red Leader 1...yes, all of us have APs, and the 11th is a significant discountedly night with that. We are still trying to iron out our plans, bit I'll keep an eye on things. 
Yeah, momma Buckeev already said they'd find "something to do"...(they won't get the credit cards, but I'll give 'em some Disney GCs to entertain themselves with.)

Gage is normally more of a scaredy cat than his sisters, so this caught me completely off guard. I even have a 
Le Cellier at Epcot reserved for that day! But I do have a little flexibility...we just hafta catch a Tuesday evening flight back to H-Town....Love it when my months of planning amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev, show Gage some of the past hhn on youtube.
if he doesn't flinch, you've got your partner in crime then.
_
_you have done hhn in the past, right?_
_

i haven't planned enough for my trip this year.
did the fp+ and the adr for the motherland and what i don't get to do this trip, i will the next time there.
took car of car service back in feb

for the darkside, booked the private rip hhn tour when it opened, bought the pass when it was in their system for ap discounts, booked the room november 5 last year, booked air in february.
(has sw in feb but when they cancelled my flight early june this year, i cancelled and got a complete refund from them.  booked UA for $96 less)  
booked the unmasking the horror day tour and the scareactor dining.

that was really a heap of a lot of planning for me doing the darkside.
i'll plan my days at uo once i get up each morning while i am there.

give me a hollar if you are going to the darkside on the 11th.
marcie already threw her hat in the ring for that date also._


----------



## macraven

_it has been slow moving here this weekend.
then i realized it is labor day weekend and many have a life ......

just came to see if schumi made it to the house yet.
lights going out soon so hope she remembers where we place the flashlight.

none of us want to have schumi fall down in the dark and wake up the new Mr and Mrs Newlyweds 
let me rephrase that as agavegirl and her DH._


----------



## BagOLaughs

not normally a violent person but i'm really not feeling it today... Monday...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Last one today for me............


Hope everyone is having a lovely Labor day.............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it has been slow moving here this weekend.
> then i realized it is labor day weekend and many have a life ......
> 
> just came to see if schumi made it to the house yet.
> lights going out soon so hope she remembers where we place the flashlight.
> 
> none of us want to have schumi fall down in the dark and wake up the new Mr and Mrs Newlyweds
> let me rephrase that as agavegirl and her DH._




Was so bright by time I got up this morning didn`t need any light.....lol......I slept late!!  Was nice though........


Congratulations to mr and mrs agavegirl............

buckeev.......those EP are worth every cent........you won`t regret getting them..........



Just been out to get a few bits and pieces......including a new hair dryer!!! Went to put mine on this morning and just died on me.........DH said I must have another one.....I would usually agree.......I have 5 pairs of hair straighteners so not an out of the ordinary assumption................but I only had one hair dryer......so got a new one today.

Lazy afternoon ahead I think.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning all. Hope everyone is having a restful Labor Day.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Jenkins

Just got back from Florida and Universal!  I may just have to make the move down there; it was great even with tropical storm Erica off the coast.  Missed being on here, of course, but I'm back now.


----------



## schumigirl

Jenkins said:


> Just got back from Florida and Universal!  I may just have to make the move down there; it was great even with tropical storm Erica off the coast.  Missed being on here, of course, but I'm back now.



Nice to see ya back Jenkins...........hope you had an amazing trip.........



We are having a mini heatwave.........yay.........may even get the bbq out tonight and grill outside........I don`t feel like cooking......DH will be happy to grill for us......

Anyone used anything with Acidophilis in it? In tablet form not milk........although I did think that was a joke word when I first heard it years ago..........


----------



## Robo56

Schumi Lactobacillus Acidophilus  is a good bacteria that is naturally produced by the body in the upper intestines . Many people (myself included) take a probiotic pill everyday. It helps to maintain a normal balanced environment in the intestines which prevent growth of harmful bacteria. A lot of people who have problems with their stomach or have intestinal issues take it. You should be able to get these tablets over the counter. Just talk to your pharmacist there in the UK and make sure this is ok with your doctor.


----------



## Lynne G

No, Schumi, had to google that word.  Guess it helps with digestion.

Beautiful sunny Labor Day.  Time to eat the leftovers from our cookout last night. Was nice to see everyone.

Hope all enjoy to the start of the work week!  Back to school soon.


----------



## macraven

Jenkins said:


> Just got back from Florida and Universal!  I may just have to make the move down there; it was great even with tropical storm Erica off the coast.  Missed being on here, of course, but I'm back now.



_welcome back!

make sure you buy a real big house down there so we all can come and stay there with you_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi Lactobacillus Acidophilus  is a good bacteria that is naturally produced by the body in the upper intestines . Many people (myself included) take a probiotic pill everyday. It helps to maintain a normal balanced environment in the intestines which prevent growth of harmful bacteria. A lot of people who have problems with their stomach or have intestinal issues take it. You should be able to get these tablets over the counter. Just talk to your pharmacist there in the UK and make sure this is ok with your doctor.



Oh I know what it is robo.......just wondered what people's experiences were using it. Mixed thoughts over here on its supposed benefits. Four of my friends have used it at some point 2 thought it helped them....2 said it made no difference to them whatsoever.


Off out for walk along the beach with DH as its such a beautiful night.............


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Oh I know what it is robo.......just wondered what people's experiences were using it. Mixed thoughts over here on its supposed benefits. Four of my friends have used it at some point 2 thought it helped them....2 said it made no difference to them whatsoever.




I have used it for 10 years. It has been beneficial to me. The GI doctors here seem to suggest it a lot for their patients.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _what meet up?
> clue me in and i'll be there to meet you!
> 
> will you be doing hhn on sunday or will you only be at the darkside starting on the 12th?
> would love to have you join in with others i am meeting up with on the 11th for hhn._


I will be in Tampa for the game on the 11th. We will be arriving early on Monday the 12th. Lynne and Gina were talking about a meet up after closing on Monday. 


macraven said:


> _pcstang, i'll be at the motherland in 24 more days.
> then later moving to the darkside.
> 
> just think, i could be walking around the MK the same time you and your family are there....
> wear an universal shirt while you are at the motherland so i will know who you are .......lol_



Guess I need to buy a Uni shirt!


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Labor Day Homies!  Spent the morning cleaning and now plan to grill and hang out at the pool all day.  woot woot.


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> I did want to share our photo from Wednesday - we went to Uni with my 2 youngest boys (who both flew back to Boston this morning after nearly 3 months at home - sob!!) and got one of the free AP photos.  Who thinks we took like we're taking the ride WAY too seriously?
> 
> View attachment 121913


We always laugh at our MIB ride photo! Always so serious!


----------



## Lynne G

Wedding wishes and congratulations to agavegirl.  Hope you are enjoying a honeymoon.

So hot out today!


----------



## Belle0101




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Guess I need to buy a Uni shirt!



You don't have one!!!! I totally picture you wearing a uni teeshirt.......not quite sure why......... I always look bored in our MIB picture.......I like the ride but don't try very hard........which really annoyed both husband and son when about five years ago I had the highest score without even trying.......lol......they were gobsmacked as to how I did it........so was I!! Not a clue..........


Ended up not going out for walk after all........we got lazy and just sat in garden till it cooled down a bit........it's that time of year when it cools down it happens very quickly! Once sunsets.......it's cold.


----------



## Belle0101

It's hot here too - a RealFeel of 90F - but I'm one of those weird people that really likes it.  I told my husband I was moving to Florida in 5 years, with or without him.  I really don't don't like winter.  I mean I really really don't like winter.


----------



## schumigirl

Belle0101 said:


> It's hot here too - a RealFeel of 90F - but I'm one of those weird people that really likes it.  I told my husband I was moving to Florida in 5 years, with or without him.  I really don't don't like winter.  I mean I really really don't like winter.



Me too Belle.........I adore the heat........humidity and all!!

Very different to what we are used to.......my family call me the lizard as I soak up all the heat.....then head inside when it cools down..........I was born for warmer climes too.........


----------



## Belle0101

schumigirl said:


> Me too Belle.........I adore the heat........humidity and all!!
> 
> Very different to what we are used to.......my family call me the lizard as I soak up all the heat.....then head inside when it cools down..........I was born for warmer climes too.........



That must be it, born for a warmer climate.  I like that!  After winter, when it starts climbing back up to 70F, my husband insists on closing all the windows and turning the air on, usually until sometime in October.  I like the heat, I don't mind the humidity since I mostly just sit outside and I like the sun.  Being cooped up all year with recycled air is just too depressing.


----------



## buckeev

Yo Schumster....I probably will spring for the EPs if it's just my son and I. We have a very busy month ahead of us, and I want to hit O-town with as little stress as possible. As some of ya'll know, Gage is autistic, but highly functioning, so I try to make every accommodation for him I can to help insure he has an enjoyable experience). In the grand scheme, the extra money is a "fairly small" amount, especially since we make "only" 1-2 trips to Orlando per year. (That's my story....) Now, if I were the BLUER's and only ventured to Orlando on months that  have at least 28 days in them, I might hafta rethink the budget a bit. 

Mac....working on modifying my plans now! 

Schumi...I've used Lactinex chewables for over four decades, but not for the "normal" use. For me, as a trombone player, fever blisters were very disruptive. Those little bacterium dudes will knock out a fever blister quicker than anything on the planet. Not a doctor, but I did watch a Holiday Inn Express commercial once.


----------



## schumigirl

Belle......my DH is the same......windows shut and heating on........although I do love fresh air so I open all the windows even when heating is on........apparently this is not good???   Only when it's crispy cold though I do this........if it's blowing a hoolie outside I don't............I like it warm........I'm pretty miserable if I'm cold.......not fun to be around!


Buckeev........sounds like a plan with DS........yeah it's not a lot of money really.......worth it! Interesting re the tablets.........hey....some of the best "experts" have had less education than a TV advert.......lol.......when it comes to medical matters everyone has an opinion usually..........some better than others!!! I've read some corkers of medical opinions on here over the years!!!



Nearly bedtime here now.........DH just asked what are we doing tomorrow........no idea......will decide when we get up..........


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, i'll still be at the darkside that week.
gotta meet up with you and the family...
i'll have to look for that 12th meet up.

pcstang, are you going to buy the traditional hhn shirt?
i bought this years Chainsaw Wolf shirt and will also bring along my b/w CSW shirt, as in the avator._


----------



## Robo56




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _it's 1:00 am and i am now out of the dungeon.......
> 
> where are all the homies now?_



why'd you leave?  dungeons are kewl

so hot today, fell asleep floating in my pool...without a raft. 

I hate the fall, but the smell of HHN in the air makes it bearable


----------



## macraven

_i wrote that last night after midnight.
was in the dungeon and moss started growing on my leg so came upstairs then.

left the dungeon a bit ago.
i hope i don't dream about cardboard boxes tonight..


we could be hit with heavy rain tomorrow.
weather man said sometime between 5 am to 5 pm.
eh...._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy Tuesday everyone... it was super foggy this morning. Like soup.


----------



## schumigirl

Hopes Janet made it out her pool safely.............and no sunburn......

mac made it out her dungeon for a while............. rain between 5 and 5........not exactly specific is it?? Take your brolly when you go out today...........


Our heatwave is over. Short lived. Lasted 4 hours. Welcome to the UK.

I need some sunshine and heat..............


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Our heatwave is over. Short lived. Lasted 4 hours. Welcome to the UK.



If its any consolation the weather lady said it was going to get warm later with sun. 

Although I don't trust her... I bet she had her fingers crossed behind her back when she said it.  Its still cloudy in Brum.


----------



## Lynne G

Heat wave in process.  Another sunny start to the day.  Will be getting Mac's rain later this week.  I guess we actually need it.  





 Yeah, wish I was at the beach right now.  It's that hot already.

Hope all had an enjoyable week-end.  Back to school tomorrow, and all's right with the world.  The summer's gone fast though.  Getting into fall soccer  mode.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday morning all


----------



## Robo56

Day started off nice yesterday sunny.  Then thunder, lightening and a good rain storm moved in. 
Sunny this morning. More storms predicted this afternoon. 

Yard work today. Need to do a little palm tree surgery this morning. LoL lob off a few dead limbs. Glad I don't need my medical degree to do this 

Lynne enjoy rest of your day. 

BagOLaughs hope you get your sunshine.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.....I missed the bit you said you were doing palm tree surgery..........just saw the lobbing limbs off bit............had a bit of a  moment.........


Brightening up nicely here.......no heat though.....but sun has appeared through the seafret.........

Had such a lazy day...........


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Add me to the moving to FL someday club!! We live in north Midwest now and fall and winters are brutal! 10 years and I am outta here!! 

FL is really our only south state option. We have a severely impaired son who needs many state services. We are spoiled in our state, and Florida compares to us in state services and care plans. Of course DS adores amusement parks so it's a win win!!!

Can't wait for HHN Oct 23! Anyone else around 23-31???


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Add me to the moving to FL someday club!! We live in north Midwest now and fall and winters are brutal! 10 years and I am outta here!!
> 
> FL is really our only south state option. We have a severely impaired son who needs many state services. We are spoiled in our state, and Florida compares to us in state services and care plans. Of course DS adores amusement parks so it's a win win!!!
> 
> Can't wait for HHN Oct 23! Anyone else around 23-31???



Nice to see ya post here on here again.......it`s been a while.......


----------



## macraven

_can't remember if you are a first timer here but rather do a repeat than be wrong.
with saying that..._





_to the newest homie_


*Threeboysandachickie*


_stay here to get out of the rain that's now in the midwest...
the sans thread always has sunshine...._


----------



## macraven

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Add me to the moving to FL someday club!! We live in north Midwest now and fall and winters are brutal! 10 years and I am outta here!!
> 
> FL is really our only south state option. We have a severely impaired son who needs many state services. We are spoiled in our state, and Florida compares to us in state services and care plans. Of course DS adores amusement parks so it's a win win!!!
> 
> Can't wait for HHN Oct 23! Anyone else around 23-31???




_good, have another midwestern i can whine to about harsh winters....
well, not for long i hope.
i don't plan to live in the midwest forever.....

i won't be in there on your dates.
maybe will cross paths another time.

first big snowstorm later this year will help you start planning to move south._


----------



## schumigirl

I was about to write that mac always does the official welcomes to the thread and you`d be along to do so soon........then I thought threeboys had been on before.......yep.....better to do a repeat.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I was about to write that mac always does the official welcomes to the thread and you`d be along to do so soon........then I thought threeboys had been on before.......yep.....better to do a repeat.........




t_hat's how i feel also carole.

better to do a repeat welcome than to have a poster feel neglected that i didn't.

and, it's always fun to make someone feel special and included!_


----------



## schumigirl

You do give the best welcomes though..........


Couldn`t decide what we wanted for dinner tonight........so.........we`re going to eat out. Easy decision.

Walk round to the local hostelry I think........let someone else cook.......I did offer pizza takeout but we all fancied a nice home style dinner....just not in this home tonight....


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi I hope you have a great dinner whatever you decide to eat. DS wants turkey tacos tonight do that is what we are making. They are really good and easy. So I got a clean bill of health with my foot so far. I don't need to wear the walking boot anymore unless I feel the need or I am going to do a lot of walking. I am so excited about this. I have to still take it easy for another month to make sure I heal properly but I can start to do normal activities next week.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi I hope you have a great dinner whatever you decide to eat. DS wants turkey tacos tonight do that is what we are making. They are really good and easy. So I got a clean bill of health with my foot so far. I don't need to wear the walking boot anymore unless I feel the need or I am going to do a lot of walking. I am so excited about this. I have to still take it easy for another month to make sure I heal properly but I can start to do normal activities next week.



never heard of a kid liking turkey over ground meat, cool!  hip hip hooray on the foot.  are you thinking of bringing it along for HHN trip as 'insurance'?

surgeon roto-rooted out my nose today. thank God for novacaine!  I can almost breathe thru my nose


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi I hope you have a great dinner whatever you decide to eat. DS wants turkey tacos tonight do that is what we are making. They are really good and easy. So I got a clean bill of health with my foot so far. I don't need to wear the walking boot anymore unless I feel the need or I am going to do a lot of walking. I am so excited about this. I have to still take it easy for another month to make sure I heal properly but I can start to do normal activities next week.



Had lovely dinner at local pub....thanks mrs bluer.........so glad you are getting back to normal......by HHN you'll be dancing up a storm with the scare actors.......lol.........



keishashadow said:


> never heard of a kid liking turkey over ground meat, cool!  hip hip hooray on the foot.  are you thinking of bringing it along for HHN trip as 'insurance'?
> 
> surgeon roto-rooted out my nose today. thank God for novacaine!  I can almost breathe thru my nose



Yay........good news Janet.........oh couldn't have been a pleasant experience.......think I told you I watched someone get all the packing removed once years ago.......I almost passed out!!! Glad you're on the mend too........

Another healthy person for HHN.........



Heating is on. Even DH is cold. 

Wednesday tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Mrs. Bluer.  Keep rested, so you can walk, or run, through all the HHN houses! 

Keisha, that's not good.  My DB had that, and all I can say is, glad it's over and hope you are feeling better.  

Heat on Schumi?  We'll be at that soon enough.  Very hot today, and will be so most of the week.  You'd like our weather right now.  Glad to hear you had a nice dinner.  Have a good night.

Hope mold free Mac is doing well.  Will be flying out before ya know it!


----------



## Robo56

Yard work done. Now time to relax.  Dinner out tonight. There is a small Italian place near the ocean. Think dinner there tonight and a sit by the ocean with my hubby.

Weather very warm and humid. A little overcast.

Mrs Bluer glad to hear you are doing better. Sounds like you are on the mend.

Keisha nose roto router.  Hope you heal up quickly and are ready to smell the fear of HHN.

For those with dreams of warmer climates in Florida hope they come true for you all.  We enjoy it here and are glad to avoid the Midwest winters.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

@schumigirl - hope you and the hubby had a wonderful anniversary!

@agavegirl1 - Huge Congrats on the wedding!!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> never heard of a kid liking turkey over ground meat, cool!  hip hip hooray on the foot.  are you thinking of bringing it along for HHN trip as 'insurance'?
> 
> surgeon roto-rooted out my nose today. thank God for novacaine!  I can almost breathe thru my nose




Yeah we try to stay away from red meat as much as we can. Both DH and DS prefer ground turkey over ground beef. I love it. The dinner tastes better with the turkey. 
Yes I'm going to bring the boot with me just in case. I'm suppose to wear it if I am going to do a lot of walking. Hoping by then to not need it at all. 
I'm happy you are almost able to breathe thru your nose. Hopefully you will be totally fixed soon. We can stick together at HHN as the on the mend twins. Lol


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Yeah we try to stay away from red meat as much as we can. Both DH and DS prefer ground turkey over ground beef. I love it. The dinner tastes better with the turkey.
> Yes I'm going to bring the boot with me just in case. I'm suppose to wear it if I am going to do a lot of walking. Hoping by then to not need it at all.
> I'm happy you are almost able to breathe thru your nose. Hopefully you will be totally fixed soon.* We can stick together at HHN as the on the mend twins. Lol*



good idea, in the movies the monsters tend to pick off the 'weak ones'

we eat chicken mostly but I just can't get the family to wrap their heads around turkey burgers.

youngest DS has had recurrent ear issues since he was a tween.  I am literally dragging him to office tomorrow since I heard there was a cancellation, all the doctors in practice are usually booked months ahead of time.  Why is it so hard to get men to see a doctor? 

There's something terribly wrong with Nana & Pop-pop!  Trying to work up my nerve to see _The Visit_ this weekend


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> good idea, in the movies the monsters tend to pick off the 'weak ones'
> 
> we eat chicken mostly but I just can't get the family to wrap their heads around turkey burgers.
> 
> youngest DS has had recurrent ear issues since he was a tween.  I am literally dragging him to office tomorrow since I heard there was a cancellation, all the doctors in practice are usually booked months ahead of time.  Why is it so hard to get men to see a doctor?
> 
> There's something terribly wrong with Nana & Pop-pop!  Trying to work up my nerve to see _The Visit_ this weekend



Weak ones, not you two. 

That movie looks crazy. I can't get over, "would you mind getting in the oven to clean it. "


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> *Weak ones, not you two. *
> 
> That movie looks crazy. I can't get over, "would you mind getting in the oven to clean it. "



and to think it's rated PG-13 lol

will take that as a compliment


----------



## Belle0101

Since a few of us are moving, or want to move, to Florida I was thinking maybe we could all pitch in and buy a house at Disney. 
http://www.disneygoldenoak.com/

(Home prices start at $2 million.)


----------



## tinydancer09

Hi all! I used to post a LONGG time ago.. and then college consumed me... I became broke, I got "Welcomed" into the adult world", and now I'm finally back! And with a year of AP holdership under my belt again. WOOO. 

Do I see you guys complaining about cold? I'll switch with you during the summer months. It's so hot outside I can hardly even stand it inside with the AC... Live in S. GA and travel to the northern florida panhandle often for work.... it's a sticky mess here. 

In other news, I've been threatening to buy at place in orlando for years. I do property management so my brilliant idea was to buy a place in Windsor Hills (Kissimmee) and rent it out during the peak times of the year when my AP isn't good anyways. However... I guess I should buy my own house first right


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Bonny........it was lovely.........

Janet........I've seen that advertised.......get in the oven to clean it ........yeah not sure about that one........and it's only a pg-13??? Can't be that bad can it...........



I'm awake early again......... I could get up but it's grey and miserable again..........

Got few bits of shopping to do today, ironing and that's about it..........

Oh and it's Wednesday..........have a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, had to get the kids up early to get ready for the first day of school.  Younger one is ready, put a load of laundry on at 5am and I hear the dryer running at 6am.  Guess there's nothing to wear that was clean.  Teenage girls!

Hope all are enjoying.  It is so hot and muggy and the sun is already shining brightly.  

Hello to tinydancer!  yep, get the first house for yourself first.  Both my older nieces just bought their first houses this year.  So exciting for them.  Time to save up the money, now that your done school.  Yep, welcome to the working world.  And hurray for the AP.  That means you need to do several trips to the dark side.

Robo, hope your done the yard work.  We're not even cutting our grass, as it's been so dry.  All the flowers look sad.  Stormy day up tomorrow though.

time for a big glass of water.  Stay cool, and Schumi, stay warm.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that's my soon to be 18 DS.


----------



## tlinus

Oh Mooooooommmmm (mac) .... I'm here. Thanks for keeping the lights on for all of the wandering homies!!!
Not too sure when I last posted, but I have been itching to get back here! Great seeing some familiar names and a big ole HELLO to the ones I have not yet "met". Going to just jump right in and see whats going on with everyone by reading a few pages back!!


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Oh Mooooooommmmm (mac) .... I'm here. Thanks for keeping the lights on for all of the wandering homies!!!
> Not too sure when I last posted, but I have been itching to get back here! Great seeing some familiar names and a big ole HELLO to the ones I have not yet "met". Going to just jump right in and see whats going on with everyone by reading a few pages back!!




   

Yay.........a very welcome face.......tlinus......so nice to see ya post again.........it has been a while........youse was missed...........

Hope things are good with you


----------



## Kivara

I've been here lurking, not had much to say. Thankfully boring here  

Just jumped back in to say...I'm so glad you are doing better Mrs.Bluer! You've been in my thoughts!!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> I've been here lurking, not had much to say. Thankfully boring here
> 
> Just jumped back in to say...I'm so glad you are doing better Mrs.Bluer! You've been in my thoughts!!



Nice to see you too again Kivara..........

Sometimes boring is good...........


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I began posting in 2012, but I mostly lurk and throw in a comment now and again! You can call me Chickle!!

My oldest DS and I are starting to prepare for HHN by watching some of the movies. Last week was Bill and Ted with the whole fam (I felt a bit old when kids laughed at their 90s  colloquialisms)

Last night we watched Nightmare on Elm Street. I never realized how silly "horror" movies are. I have a feeling I won't be feeling silly after Insidious!

Ps. I am legally blind and type on an iPad so if I miss a word here and there I am sorry!! I usually edit mistakes later when I reread it Haha


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> Oh Mooooooommmmm (mac) .... I'm here. Thanks for keeping the lights on for all of the wandering homies!!!
> Not too sure when I last posted, but I have been itching to get back here! Great seeing some familiar names and a big ole HELLO to the ones I have not yet "met". Going to just jump right in and see whats going on with everyone by reading a few pages back!!





I shelled out $10 this weekend @ fair for this hump day picture of GD & DIL, I passed, having already ridden one.  for some reason they have camels here often in lieu of horsies lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> I began posting in 2012, but I mostly lurk and throw in a comment now and again!
> 
> My oldest DS and I are starting to prepare for HHN by watching some of the movies. Last week was Bill and Ted with the whole fam (I felt a bit old when kids laughed at their 90s  colloquialisms)
> 
> Last night we watched Nightmare on Elm Street. I never realized how silly "horror" movies are. I have a feeling I won't be feeling silly after Insidious!
> 
> Ps. I am legally blind and type on an iPad so if I miss a word here and there I am sorry!! I usually edit mistakes later when I retread it Haha



Insidious really spooked me a lot.........lots of real jumps!!! One of the better scary movies to come out recently......unfortunately Annabelle which was hyped to be great......was one big disappointment......even worse than the criminally bad Babadook.........ever watched a movie where you were desperate for the monster to just end your misery and kill the whining mum and child............that was the Babadook......awful movie.

Don't worry.......NO-ONE will correct your spelling or missing words on here.........



keishashadow said:


> I shelled out $10 this weekend @ fair for this hump day picture of GD & DIL, I passed, having already ridden one.  for some reason they have camels here often in lieu of horsies lol.




Yay......a real hump day picture..........GD is just an adorable cookie Keisha........she is gorgeous......lovely picture............


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

macraven said:


> _good, have another midwestern i can whine to about harsh winters....
> well, not for long i hope.
> i don't plan to live in the midwest forever.....
> 
> i won't be in there on your dates.
> maybe will cross paths another time.
> 
> first big snowstorm later this year will help you start planning to move south._


y


I have been planning to move south for years! Just need the kids in college and my hubby's 401K to catch up to my spending habits 
My parents have been retired in Texas for 13 years now. We retire young in our family...I "retired" at 25 to be home with the kids, and the government retired me permanently at 30. I am just about 40, so My hubby has a ways to go to catch up to my leisure status!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Annabelle was awful, almost to point of being scary

just throwing it out there, Columbus Day weekend is going to be especially busy this year.  WDW has been sold out of all value & moderate rooms for over a week.  You know they're going to sneak up to see HP.


----------



## Lynne G

SHHH Keisha.  They better not.  That's why I'm doing the Disney party at the end of the week, rather than at the beginning.  I hope by then, all will go back to the North.  Was seriously thinking about going to a long week-end this Friday, but with soccer games, not gonna happen.  Oh well.  More time off that the kids can be doing nothing.  Almost a month before heading to USO.  Not packing until the day before.  Will check the temps once more before packing.  Most say the beginning of October is still warm and nice.  I hope so.

Very cute picture of kid.  We have camels at the Zoo.  I rode one once, and then let my DD ride herself.  I don't do the draft horse either, after one time.  If she still wants to ride, then I let her do by herself with the horse too.  She's too tall and heavy for the ponies.  Oh well.  It's something to do while looking at the other animals.  We never have animal rides in any local fair that I can remember.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Annabelle was awful, almost to point of being scary
> 
> just throwing it out there, Columbus Day weekend is going to be especially busy this year.  WDW has been sold out of all value & moderate rooms for over a week.  You know they're going to sneak up to see HP.



Lol......it was awful wasn't it..........

Yep, I've seen lots of people talk about being there that time........think quiet times are over..........


Almost bedtime here..........got hairdresser in morning.........yay.........colour and tiny trim........early appointment so will be up early again.........

Hope everyone's having a good Wednesday......well, what's left of it.........


----------



## Robo56

Good evening everybody. Hope all are well. 

Lynne we got our yard work done yesterday. Trimmed palm trees and cut down some banana trees. The heat and humidity has been bad. Sounds like you have been busy doing mom things.

Belle those houses in Disney Golden Oaks are pretty nice. 

Hi Kivara, Chickie, tinydancer and tlinus nice to meet you. 

Keisha your granddaughter is cute.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Thursday Morning 

Hoping sun will come out later.....maybe I'm just too early yet.........definitely getting darker in the mornings....only seems like yesterday it was getting light at 3.30am here..........

Going to try and buy something to stop the Monica look frizz while I'm in Orlando today.........don't usually bother but will give something a try......or just wait and buy it out there

Have a great day.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everyone! I hope you're all well and happy


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you're all well and happy





Won't be long till you're off now Rachel...........it's come around 




Back in from hair salon..........I'm blonde again.......well, never really was anything else but it needed brightening up......with some soft caramel weaved through too........

I'm starving this morning........11.15 and thinking about lunch!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Won't be long till you're off now Rachel...........it's come around



You too schumi! Not long at all  Its lovely having a pre-holiday hair style

In other news the sun is breaking through the clouds! yey, come on sun you can do it!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep......it's actually warm her today.......and supposed to stay nice all weekend......but they've promised us that before, I have my doubts .........may get the grass cut for final time this weekend.....well....DS will get it done........

Still trying to decide what to have for lunch..........bacon, brie and cranberry toastie I think.......yep. Sounds good............

When do you finish for hols Rachel........


----------



## BagOLaughs

ah schumi, I'm working right up until the end...  My last working day is next Tuesday. Then I've got to go home, grab the BF and bags and drive down for a nights stay at my mum's. Then she's going to drop us off to Gatwick on the Wednesday (she the best mum ever!)

Have you got everything ready to go yet? I haven't


----------



## Lynne G

The weather today is perfect for ducks.  Nice thunderstorm to wake me up early, shaking the house and loud.  Only lasted 20 minutes though.  Very gray start.  Hoping to see some sun today.  At least it's not so hot.  At 10pm last night, it was still 90 degrees.  

Oh my gosh, BagOLaughs, 6 more days!  It's getting to be the time where nothing else is on your mind but vacation!  Have a great time.  

Robo, glad to hear all the gardening and pruning is done.  With this rain and then a sunny week-end, the grass will definitely need mowing.  We're starting to cut down and trim too.  Gotta get the plants ready for the cold weather.  

Mmm Schumi, anything with bacon is good.  Hope you had a nice lunch.  

Mac, hope the storms are now gone for you.  And, you should be in vacation mode shortly!  Kiesha too!

Mrs. Bluer - hope you are doing well with your foot.

 Kivara 
 Chickie


----------



## keishashadow

mornin sunshines

shaping up to be a lazy day here, raining  cats & dogs, several of the low-lying roads washed out

carole nothing better than a brandy new 'do!


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel working till the last hour must suck, but least you know you'll be off next day........we got everything ready.......just waiting to go. Won't pack till Tuesday night Wed morning though, although cases are down from attic.......

Loved my lunch....ever had one of those hungry days........

Dinner was odd........all three of us had different dishes.....DS cooked his own teriyaki chicken with noodles........I had baked chicken with courgettes and peppers in plum sauce with loads of fresh ginger and DH had buttered toast!!! He was in work today for meetings and they got big lunch served to them..........I'm not a bad wife really........

Janet.......Happy with my 'do.......lol........


Just been cleaning back windows outside, well, some of them.......window cleaner never turned up today and they really need doing.......

Friday tomorrow......yay.........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We're Back! Had a great time, then came home and immediately caught an insidious summer cold. Just now seeing the light, back at work and ds17 started his senior year. Now I need to check out my photoconnect, add cool borders and download 

Looking forward to hearing from all the HHN peeps!

Maria


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> We're Back! Had a great time, then came home and immediately caught an insidious summer cold. Just now seeing the light, back at work and ds17 started his senior year. Now I need to check out my photoconnect, add cool borders and download
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from all the HHN peeps!
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria...........

Great to hear you had a lovely trip.........bad news on the cold!! Insidious summer cold sounds so sinister......lol.......

Glad you're heading in the right direction.........hope your pics are fun to go through!!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday everyone. 

Went up to Mall at Millenia today. Enjoyed shopping at Tiffany, Chanel and Gucci and looking around all the other shops. Granddaughters will be happy with Christmas presents. My sisters birthday is coming up too. I think she will like her gift. Thanks again Schumi for the Mall at Millenia idea.

Noticed a couple of shady characters at the Mall. Glad they have plenty security around...
I realized I was sticking out like a sore thumb with my big Tiffany bag and Chanel and Gucci bags.
It would be the one time I splurge on such a nice shopping experience only to be robbed in the parking lot. 

Took the Turnpike ..Had to stop and spray off car when I got back. ..Love bugs are out and had really made a mess of the car. They are usually pretty bad in May. Never noticed that much in September.

Lynne yard work caught up and grass cutters came today.  We had thunder and lightening Tuesday and Wednesday afternoon. I have noticed that the lightening we have in this area is a lot more aggressive.

Glad to hear everyone is getting excited about their upcoming vacations to the Sunshine State.  It is continuing to be hot and humid here.

I left plenty of pretties for you girls to shop at the Mall... All the sales people were very nice.

Wishing you all happy planning and safe travels.


----------



## Belle0101

You all have so much more interesting lives than I do.  My day went like this - get up, clean house, eat breakfast, clean house, eat lunch, clean house, eat supper, take a nap (I was tired), clean house and go to bed.  Tomorrow will likely be the same.  As will the day after, and the day after, and the day after, and the day after ... Oh wait, I'll have to go grocery shopping soon.  

I sort of feel like a real life Cinderella, only not as thin, and not blond, and not married to a wealthy prince.    But other than that.


----------



## Robo56

Belle in all honesty if I had stayed home and taken a nap I would have been better off... I like naps.

I have swollen feet and legs from the driving and walking at the mall today. There is a price to pay not only monitarily for things LOL... Had both knees replaced last year do to a couple of injuries. They are still a work in progress.

Not thin (Used to be. Steroids took care of that). Not blond, tried that once did not look good on me. When I was little being a princess was nice thought, but I had to settle for me.  I' am a lot older now and settling into who
I' am as a person is liberating and pretty cool. Of course that's my opinion LOL

I' am older and I figured what the farts I might as we'll spend a little of my money on nice things once in awhile or someone else will when I die. Hopefully that's not coming anytime to soon..

The unromantic behind the scenes shopping truth... I like that squirrel.


----------



## Belle0101

Robo can I take a nap tomorrow and say I'm taking it for you?  That or I have to use this for my excuse -


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm only 9 days out from my return to Universal staying onsite for my 25th!.... I have to head out of town this weekend and I'm struggling to find the motivation. Supposed to be heading out around 10AM tomorrow and I... still have 3 loads of laundry to do...
I'm kicking myself for planning to out of town the weekend before my trip. I just want to pack to go to UNIVERSAL! Got to get some work done first though I guess.


----------



## tinydancer09

In other news... my computer is on the struggle bus today. You know when you type and then have to wait for it to catch up? ... What in the world! I guess I need to get off here and do some scans.... I run my business from this thing!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......glad you enjoyed the mall and Tiffany.....definitely one of my favourite stores.......glad you left something for us........you'll be very popular with those gifts for Christmas......hope your legs are feeling better today and yes it's nice to treat yourself for whatever reason.......

Belle.......I'm a napper too.........love an afternoon snooze in the winter days........cosy!!


What's up with the Avatars today........lots have changed and mine has gone back to Scooby Doo!!

It's Friday.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 its nice to hear the weather is still humid and hot! This is what I'm looking forward too 

tinydancer09 yey single digits for you!

schumigirl there is one benefit working right up until the end... it means the time goes a little quicker and before I know it, it will be time to leave! yey  Also my boss has very kindly allowed me to leave a hour early on Tuesday so I can get back and get packed

And everyone...

Happy FRIDAY!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah!  It's Friday!

Schumi, you're Scooby!  That is so strange how it changed.  And, I used to see everyone's, but now I don't see mine, Robo's and BagO's.  Hmm.


----------



## schumigirl

This is weird.........on my ipad my avatar is back to Scooby doo.......everyone else is also back to older ones......but on my laptop its up to date??????? I`m back to old Michael again......only on laptop?


----------



## BagOLaughs

I can see everyones as they were yesterday on my computer... 

I haven't logged on today on my phone. 

How very odd!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning all hope everyone is doing well this morning. Having my coffee...

Sun is shinning here again this morning and it's warm and it's hot. Girls pack your shorts and short sleeve tops. You will need them. It's showing rain everyday here, but it was predicted yesterday and not a drop.

Bring your rain ponchos just in case.

Something is going on with Disboards.  I lost my Avatar totally and had to reload it.

Tinydancer I noticed the typing lagging on here yesterday evening. I think it is something to do with Dis also.
Hang in there I am sending you good wishes on completing your tasks. Just think in 9 days you will be having a blast at universal. Congratulations on your upcoming 25th..


Lynne thanks for the Friday minion. 
BagOLaughs just think you will be in sunny Florida in no time. 

Belle you have my expressed permission to nap for me today...

Schumi legs are better this morning. Nothing like a good nights rest. The girls will be over the moon when they get their Tiffany for Christmas.

Belle was not able to pull up your jpg file.


----------



## schumigirl

Back to normal now..........

Glad legs are better robo..........


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo! I can see! I can see! Oh well, I think I had too much caffeine.  That was so strange.  

Robo, glad to hear you had a successful gift run.  Lucky girls indeed!  Also glad to hear you legs are getting better.  Rest is always good.

Belle - I wish I could take a nap.  I'm not Cinderella either.  I'm blonde, so there's that.

A big whoot to those traveling soon.


----------



## tlinus

Happy Friday!!! Thankfully the deluge of rain has passed, I swear my grass turned back to green overnight 

Sitting in my office with my large Dunkin Iced, waiting on the Bossman to come and give me prices for these estimates so I can plug them in, email them and get on outta here!!

Hopefully getting to the long neglected yard work this weekend. That partial retaining wall isn't going to build itself.....although it would be nice if it did!! Tons of laundry to get done too. I need to hit the lottery or something!!

Have a great day all


----------



## Belle0101

Happy Friday everyone! 

It cooled off here  and has been misting for a while now.  I want the hot weather back! 

Laundry today.  One of my dogs, early this morning, took to vomiting on all the dog bedding.  

Robo - were you able to see the jpg yet?  If not, it's a kitty sleeping under some blankets with the caption, I can't get out of bed ... these blankets have accepted me as one of their own and if I leave now I might lose their trust. 

tlinus - a Dunkin Iced coffee sounds really good right about now! 

I missed all the weird avatar changes.  I wonder what caused that?


----------



## Robo56

Yep I finally seen the kitty. Cute. There is something going on here on the site not sure what. Typing issues, avatar changes and pics not showing up..


----------



## Kivara

Robo56 said:


> Yep I finally seen the kitty. Cute. There is something going on here on the site not sure what. Typing issues, avatar changes and pics not showing up..



Sorry Robo, I'll quit hiding things to mess with you


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone! Have a great weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Have a great weekend.



You too mrsbluer.....and the mister too..........hope the injury is healing nicely.........



Friday night.......got wine chilling and going to watch Insidious again.......one of the newer scary movies that is actually scary.........

Have a great weekend 

Not insidious.......meant The Conjuring........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, did you see and read from the press event that the Insidious house even made one of the press creep out and jump at all the actors that are going to be in the house.  And with the fog and mist, hard to see the hands gently touching you as you pass.  creepy indeed.  So much they seem to be going all out for the 25.  Hope you had a good night.


----------



## tinydancer09

About 30 minutes ago when I was catching up on everyone's posts Avatars were all normal. Just refreshed the thread homepage and they're all messed up. I have a picture of my ex-boyfriend and I flashing around. Haha good thing I don't have negative feelings towards him!


----------



## macraven

I feel like I have been gone from here for  a million years

Still at the hotel in the South and first chance to get online with my iPad
Glitches with it and need bluer 101 help

Welcome back to our once lost homies!
Happy you have returned home to us

Hope to be back home late Sunday night or possibly Monday 

I can go purple again then

I think it is still saturday 
All my days are blending together now

For those coming back late, please don't step on the cats tail tonight
Use the flashlight

Will post to all when back home

Miss you all


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, the Dis is starting spooky already.  No purple for our Red Leader, no avatar for me and other homies. Good thing TinyD has a sense of humor.  Not a fun blast from the past.  Who know Schumi had Scooby before Michael.

Safe travels Mac. We have thunderstorms coming soon.  Warning of high winds and lots of ground lightning. I actually don't mind the rain, don't like storms.

Have an awesome week-end all!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

DH and I are enjoying a great weekend in Galena IL. He's off horseback riding this morning and I am set up for a massage later. Its a yearly outing for Dhs work. No kids allowed, free food and drink, beautiful setting,,,can't get muvh better! Unless we were in Orlando that is 

The kids are busy back at home with Cross Country meets and soccer. Sad to miss their games, but its a lovely weekend away!!! Grandma and Grandpa are enjoying the weekend with them before they head south to Texas for the winter. We always miss them so much when they are away. Thank goodness for technology so they can watch their activities live over the internet!

Hope you all are having relaxing weekends also!


----------



## Belle0101

It's a lovely fall day here ... too bad it's still summer.    It does make for a nice day to hang the laundry outside though so I'll do that.  Just the bedclothes though, I don't care for scratchy shirts and shorts (or pants).    

Threeboys ... sounds like a nice day!  I think it's nice when companies do things for their employees, it makes you feel a little more appreciated the rest of the year.  Enjoy your massage!

Lynne ... I'm with you, I don't mind the rain so much but the storms that bring lightning?  No thank-you!  

mac ... safe travels.  

tinydancer ... I keep missing the avatars being all messed up.  

schumi ... is the Conjuring scary or SCARY?  

I hope everyone is having an awesome fun day!!  If not, sorry and I hope tomorrow will be better a day.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday afternoon all


----------



## tink1957

It's a lovely day here in GA...we had a cold front come through so we will also have fall this week and back to summer again next week.  

I would hang out my sheets on the line but there may be bugs so probably not.

Mac...hope you find what you're looking for down south....happy trails.

Lynne...wish I could see my old avatar as the pic is on an old desktop that crashed long ago.

Only 2 weeks to go till HHN 25 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Robo56

Was beautiful hot and sunny yesterday. Then yesterday evening thunder, lightening and rain moved in.
Sunny, hot and humid again today. Predicting thunder storms again this evening.

There is differently something going on here with the site. Sounds like everyone is having problems with the site and their iPads. Anyone have any ideas on a fix?


----------



## pcstang

The typing issue has been going on for a couple of weeks. I almost exclusively get on the site from my phone. Very aggravating! Before that it was constantly redirecting me to all kinds of spam but that has stopped....for now.


----------



## macraven

Vicki I'm in Ga now and the cold front made it be 70 before noon today

Being from the North
We call that summer ......


----------



## macraven

Yea typing on a phone is bad

Takes me forever 
And the color thingy is too small to use 


Later homies


----------



## tlinus

When you have all good intentions of doi g things and then a marathon of Rocky is on tv....ah well, there's always tomorrow, right??

Happy Saturday Homies!!


----------



## Belle0101

Is everyone still sleeping?


----------



## Robo56

Belle I love the kitty. 
 
I thought considering the problems were are all having with this site this would be appropriate LOL


----------



## Belle0101

That's pretty funny!


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, now i can see the kitty and funny minion.  Still cannot see Mac's avatar and who knew Tink had Figgie in hers.

Guess the pox on the Dis is still alive.

Gosh, 70 degrees out and I was looking for a jacket in the rain.  We will be cool all week.   It is fall ya know.

Hope all are having a nice night.  Slow start to the week to celebrate Rosh Hashanah.

Mac, hope you are traveling or home soon. Hope you enjoyed your GA trip.

Belle, thankfully not as much lightning, though some lost electric for several hours.

Robo, hoping your storms end too. We are to have a beautiful work week. Ummm, I was enjoying our perfect weekends without rain that we have had for almost two months.  

  Tlingus, sometimes the best intentions is to do nothing. Lots of good sporting events today.  Couch potato some today.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Oldest DS and I watched Friday the 13 tonight. Such a weird flick! We kept waiting to see Jason, but good Lord he wasn't even in it 

We should have gone straight to Freddy vs Jason, but we wanted the backstory like we got in Nightmare on Elm. We had two jumps and one screech in the 1 1/2 hour film.

I also never realized how raunchy it would be! Awkward to watch with my teenage son 

Back to the grind tomorrow. Laundry and housekeeping on my to do list


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh




----------



## macraven

_i'm home and can be purple again....
all the posts about the avatar, well, they all look good to me right now.

when i used my iPhone, i did see i had a ? for my avatar but saw the other homies regular ones.
think i had issues with my ipad when i was out of town using it.

all the fun i missed out on being out of town.

yes, back home and our furnace is on.
of course it is as it's september now....

galena, il
now i don't remember who posted they went there but i have been there quite a few times.
really enjoy that area with the kids when they were younger.


didn't get home until early morning hours this morning and asleep at 5:30 am.
had a lousy sleep for 5 hours at the most and about to hit the hay soon.

i'll play catch up with all you homies and go back and read how life has been for all youse tomorrow.

passing the baton to have someone turn off the lights in our place later tonight....

missed you all....!_


----------



## tinydancer09

Hope everyone has a great week! I would reply to everyone individually but I feel like I'm too many posts behind to keep all that straight.

Having been gone so long I'm not sure what everyone's avatars are SUPPOSED to be... but Mac yours is still missing and my computer is working overtime on this site. Makes me nervous that I've caught something! My avator is NOT supposed to be minnie and mickey though... Should be me in front of hogwarts... HOGWARTS IS MY HOME! 

In other news I leave on Saturday! I've been conditioning my legs because I've been so lazy lately... Goal is 3 miles a day  Though universal is not near as hard on your legs as Disney. I love and miss the dark side! I keep forgetting I actually have stuff to do before I leave... like you know, work, teach/choreograph dance....  all I can think of is finishing the 7th book (potter) and packing. 

Have a happy monday everyone! The weekend will be here before you know it and hopefully disboards can get their, ahem, stuff, together.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello Monday is here which means 2 days and 4 hours until we leave for holidays!

Just checked the weather and it says rain/thunderstorms 50% for everyday of our holiday. But i'm guessing this is pretty standard for Florida... hopefully it won't actually rain all day every day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh BagO,  trip is so close now.

Mac, good to see you made it home. It was 50 overnight, so I was almost ready to turn on the heat.  Absolutely beautiful sunny start though.

TinyD, it may not be all your issues, as we all are having issues. What I did is upload my avatar picture again.  I hope the Hogwarts one is one you can reload.  Otherwise, I stil see a Mickey picture.

Enjoy the Monday everyone!


----------



## BagOLaughs

and Shumi too! 

Lots of people off to the dark side and beyond.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Hope everyone has a great week! I would reply to everyone individually but I feel like I'm too many posts behind to keep all that straight.
> 
> Having been gone so long I'm not sure what everyone's avatars are SUPPOSED to be... but Mac yours is still missing and my computer is working overtime on this site. Makes me nervous that I've caught something! My avator is NOT supposed to be minnie and mickey though... Should be me in front of hogwarts... HOGWARTS IS MY HOME!
> 
> In other news I leave on Saturday! I've been conditioning my legs because I've been so lazy lately... Goal is 3 miles a day  Though universal is not near as hard on your legs as Disney. I love and miss the dark side! I keep forgetting I actually have stuff to do before I leave... like you know, work, teach/choreograph dance....  all I can think of is finishing the 7th book (potter) and packing.
> 
> Have a happy monday everyone! The weekend will be here before you know it and hopefully disboards can get their, ahem, stuff, together.




_Tiny D, just on now and your avator is a pic of you on the bridge.
the pics for your avator the past days that i see is one of you and your ex.

never did see the the mickey/minnie pic...

bbl

happy monday homies!_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _yes, back home and our furnace is on.
> of course it is as it's september now...._


I had to break down and turn our furnace on here too this morning - it's been cool and rainy the past couple of days ... this morning it was only 10°C (about 50°F for you non-metric peeps)


----------



## Belle0101

It's so quiet in here.  

Is it me?  I showered today.  Honest.

I'm going to throw a party, wake everybody up.  

HAPPY MONDAY!!!!!!


There's  and for everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Hey belle


----------



## Robo56

Grocery store today. Not exactly my favorite chore....  Went and got a message today. The weary bones feel a bit better...

Mac glad your back. Hope you had a great trip. 

BagOLaughs enjoy your trip and have a great time.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  been busy (over) planning upcoming trip.  Have had a few DISers ask me re plans, decided to go ahead and do a combo pre/trip report.  Here's the link jik anybody would like to follow along...not that i'll have further to say until I get back lol.

http://disboards.com/threads/october-2015-ptr-tr-east-versus-west-coast-halloween-throwdown.3447516/


----------



## macraven

_i looked at the calendar and about had a stroke......

yes, it is party time as yesterday was schumigirl/carole's birthday....


so













time to party!!


schumi, sorry we are late but i think it is because your clock is faster than ours...
i mean, when i have lunch, you are eating dinner.

when i am up at midnight and getting ready for bed, you are getting up ready to start your day.


so party again today   _


----------



## Belle0101

Happy birthday schumi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Birthday Schumi!..


----------



## agavegirl1

I have been scouring the internet for car packing ideas for a 15 day Honeymoon road trip to national parks to the west.   Most ideas I find are for families with children.  Anybody got any tips for long car trips for grownups?


----------



## macraven

_car packing ideas?
as in what to put in the car for the long haul *** drive west?

ice chest, fill with ice and drinks.
bag of chips, cookies, crackers in case you are dieting, chocolate.
paper towel._


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday schumi! Just finished watching The Purge 2 based on recommendations from the homies. Pretty damn good sequel!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for b/day wishes..........celebrating more in Orlando.........

Hope everyone heading off soon has a wonderful trip.

See you all in October.........

Ps......love your signature PC......always Orlando bound.......nice!


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> and Shumi too!
> 
> Lots of people off to the dark side and beyond.



Wanted to wish you a wonderful trip Rachel..........hope you have the best time.........if you know what we look like keep an eye out for us and be sure to say Hi if you do see us........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Wanted to wish you a wonderful trip Rachel..........hope you have the best time.........if you know what we look like keep an eye out for us and be sure to say Hi if you do see us........



Aww shucks, thanks Shumi and you too  I will say hi if i see you. 

I fly tomorrow so I'll probably still be on the boards tomorrow morning to kill some time at the airport.


----------



## Bluer101

Just swinging in to say hi. 

I also see someone had a B Day! 



Schumi just turned 21 such a perfect age!

Hope everyone is getting prepared for the trips. We too have been busy with not much time so sorry for not checking in as much.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole -
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




hope it was good one!  DIS must've had some hiccups this weekend, made a few posts & they went poof.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday Schumi


----------



## Robo56

Flew back to Indiana for a few days. Just sitting here looking at iPad   and reading paper having coffee and I received a morning vist from a mom and her babies. The babies were having a munch on what's left of some flowers by the mail box. Weather here much cooler


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Belle0101 said:


> It's so quiet in here.
> 
> Is it me?  I showered today.  Honest.
> 
> I'm going to throw a party, wake everybody up.
> 
> HAPPY MONDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There's  and for everyone!


I would love to join your private party!!!!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just swinging in to say hi.
> 
> I also see someone had a B Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi just turned 21 such a perfect age!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting prepared for the trips. We too have been busy with not much time so sorry for not checking in as much.



_bluer, when is your birthday?
refresh my memory...

if i missed someone, kick me.
i know you and the mrs have dates close together._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _bluer, when is your birthday?
> refresh my memory...
> 
> if i missed someone, kick me.
> i know you and the mrs have dates close together._



Mine was May 30 DW may 29.


----------



## tinydancer09

BagO- You're getting so close! And yes 50% is completely normal. Wait until much closer to make a decision. It's been 100% rain chance here and not rained a drop... and then been 10% chance and rained all day. My favorite is when it says 0% chance and you look outside to see lightning and flooded roads.  Always be prepared in florida! And if you don't like the weather just wait 10 minutes....

mac- the minnie minnie picture I'm referring to is the one of me and my ex. I'm dressed as minnie and he's sorcerer mickey from not so scary party back in... 2010 I believe? He's been a goner since 2011 

Cdn- I'm jealous! Supposively it got down to 55 here in S. GA the other night... I don't believe it though. During the days we're seeing 85ish with little humidity. It's been lovely! The humidity will be back before official fall though... 

Belle- I think people are getting annoyed at the site being slow and weird! I've been avoiding it but once a day because of it!

Robo- I'll go grocery shopping for you! I somehow oddly love grocery shopping.... I blame it on working at home. Any excuse to get out of the house!

Aga- what kind of car packing ideas? Like things to do in the cab while traveling? I agree with Mac on the food and snacks. Always have a pad of paper handy. I always like to download or stream some flashback music... like the super 80s cd's with all the one hit wonders, favorite new artist CD, etc. It's fun to sing/listen along and dance it out. Always makes time fly by for me! 

schumi- HAPPY late? BIRTHDAY! and have you already left for your trip? We'll be down there this weekend celebrating as well! Hope you guys have a great one and have great weather!

I THINK I'm caught up now. 

Hey question to all of you UOR hotel vets. I have not stayed on site in many, many years and have never driven, paid, or checked myself in. Staying at HRH. When you go to check-in is it okay to drive up to the front door to unload even if I'm doing self parking? Such a small detail, but I'm a planner! I need to know these things in advance so you know.. I can relax and be "Spontaneous." If that's not okay I will be doing valet because I am not interested in lugging stuff up to the hotel from the car... I hate loading and unloading!

well that was a long post. OOPS


----------



## pcstang

Tinydancer- absolutely to your question.


----------



## Lynne G

Agree with pcstang.  I just tell them I am checking in. They ask for the keys to sometimes move the car to the side.  When you are done, just go to your car and drive to self park.  Easy.

Such a beautiful day with no clouds to be seen.  Another low temp night.  Darn heater needed last and tonight.

Oh, and a big belated Birthday wish to Schumi!  Hope you had a fabulous one.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Belated Birthday @schumigirl


----------



## macraven

_Tiny D, just drive up to the front of the hotel and park.

bellhop will come to ask if you need help or a cart.

have them bring you a cart and they will take your belongings inside for you while you self park.
(probably safer that way as they will watch your stuff for you inside the hotel lobby.)

you will be given a claim ticket.

once you check in at the lobby desk, retrieve your own cart and take it to your room.

if you have valet bring the cart up, that is up to you.

or you can just take your stuff off the cart and to it yourself.

those that have valet help them, generally tip $1 a bag/luggage.

i have seen some guests refuse the cart and it is not an issue.


have fun at the darkside !_


----------



## macraven

_been a long day for me and just now getting on the dis.
i was having withdrawal not being here earlier.......


made plans 3 hours ago to head south this thursday, i must be nuts.....

will try to drop in when i can later during the day.


hope schumi and all others that are arriving at the darkside soon have a smooth trip there._


----------



## Lynne G

And it's only Wednesday.  Another beautiful day though.  Hope all that are traveling are having a great time.   

Mac, you're not nuts!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it's that kinda day already.


----------



## ky07

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Poor baby ... give him lots of love and hugs


Sorry it took me so long to respond but he went thru his dental surgery great and is back to his old self and thanks for the well wishes bonny


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Ky07.


----------



## Monykalyn

Popping in to say "hi"-and procrastinating doing laundry. Gotta get it done as I work through the weekend (and we have football game-band, soccer games, DH out of town probably through Sunday-my MIL coming into town to see kids, and oldest has her Senior pics scheduled for Sunday - if it doesn't rain as she is doing them in a park).  On the up side-we found out our company meeting for World's Finest Chocolate next summer is in Portland Oregon! We have never been to Pacific NW so excited about that news!

Hope everyone is recovered from what has ailed them (or beloved furbabies


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond but he went thru his dental surgery great and is back to his old self and thanks for the well wishes bonny


so happy it turned out fine for him.

_it's always a worry when our pets need medical things done.


came on to say it has been another busy day.
leaving in early morning hours for the south again.

i'm starting to feel like a stranger in my own home here.
miss not being around more._


----------



## Belle0101

Sometimes I don't know how the day goes so fast.  Seems like I only got up a little bit ago and it's time for the evening news already.  

Hope everyone had a great day, and for those that didn't, I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Haven't been around in a little while so I'm stopping by to say HI. 
Happy Belated Birthday Schumi! Sorry I missed your special day. Hope it was great.


----------



## macraven

_schumi, every time i see a plan fly over head tomorrow, i will wonder if you are on it.
don't know the flight path you take so i guess i'll be waving to every stinking plane i see in the south.

hope all's going fine with the homies here.
going to bed early as i leave at 4 in the morning.

make sure someone turns the light out later tonight.
and make sure the animals don't slip out the door when the last one comes in....._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Carole..just wanted to wish you a very late sorry I missed it...my phone is the only thing I have at the moment with internet access and my data was maxed out for a few days so no dis for me.  You're probably on a plane flying by GA today so I might take a page from mac's book and spell out happy birthday Carole in tiki torches...you should be able to see that right? 

I can't believe it's less than 2 weeks till our trip...time to get out the suitcases

Bon voyage Mac...happy hunting and drive carefully

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  it's a nice day and the sun is up and bright


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Believe it or not the sun just decided to come out and see us here in Florida. We had an awful morning of thunderstorms here. It looked like it was still night time until almost noon.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

You know that moment before you're actually motivated to pack when you walk around like you've never packed before?
As much as I up and go places it's second nature.. but I do best under pressure..... I can't even decide what bag or bags I would like to take. 
Once I get going I'll be able to do it in under 30 minutes. 
... Just waiting on the motivation. Someone light a fire under me! Lalalala... 

Sooo much to do tomorrow I was trying to get it out of the way. Looks like I will be doing midnight packing tomorrow though. At least laundry will be done... Probably won't see me around here until I'm looking for an excuse not to pack again. Tomorrow I have oil change, car detail, walmart (I HATE WALMART), glasses adjustment, eye brows, and some other stuff Im forgetting.... 

To everyone traveling SAFE TRAVELS! If you're driving through south GA before Saturday honk at me. Other wise honk in Orlando!


----------



## Lynne G

Here ya go Tiny D.   I like to pack last minute too.

Another cool but very sunny start to another warm day.  Hope all are having a great Friday.


----------



## macraven

I hear ya tiny d
I pack hours before my trips.
Always run out of time to do it otherwise

11 days and will be in Orlando 
But will be flying for that trip 
Driving 13 hours to get to ga one way isn't any fun
I wasn't made for road trips....
Leaving in the morning to return home.
I miss my kitty kats.

Hope all are fine here and safe travels to all going on vacation soon


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel Mac.  That is a long road trip. I like to fly more than drive long distances now.

Hope the sun is returning all day for the Bluers.

Exciting all that are traveling or about to.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone.  Hope everyone who is traveling is finding good weather conditions.


----------



## Robo56

Doing a little Halloween decorating


----------



## keishashadow

robo that is the most boo-tiful ficus tree (or whatever, not big on plant names) i've seen!  "we" put an arbor up yesterday = the mr assembled it and i stood over him when he installed it...move it an inch that way, no the other way, for an hour. 

mac - damn girl, road trips are fun & all but you are turning into a road warrior!

i always dread 'this day'...too many 40 degree nights, last day to enjoy the pool for the season.    Must say the resort pools are a draw for me on trips down south.  Can't stand indoor pools up north, chlorine fumes kills me.

Have a great weekend all!  Need to drag out the halloween decorations and sort thru them.  would like to get the bare bones up before we leave so not rushing when we get back home.  seems awfully early though lol

For the Who-vians among us...

the Doctor is back on the tube tomorrow


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> robo that is the most boo-tiful ficus tree (or whatever, not big on plant names) i've seen!  "we" put an arbor up yesterday = the mr assembled it and i stood over him when he installed it...move it an inch that way, no the other way, for an hour.
> 
> mac - damn girl, road trips are fun & all but you are turning into a road warrior!
> 
> i always dread 'this day'...too many 40 degree nights, last day to enjoy the pool for the season.    Must say the resort pools are a draw for me on trips down south.  Can't stand indoor pools up north, chlorine fumes kills me.
> 
> Have a great weekend all!  Need to drag out the halloween decorations and sort thru them.  would like to get the bare bones up before we leave so not rushing when we get back home.  seems awfully early though lol
> 
> For the Who-vians among us...
> 
> the Doctor is back on the tube tomorrow




85 was the high where I am today


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac safe travels. We will leave a light on for you. 
Didn't have a sunny day today.  
It was another day of down pours. Hoping the weekend gets better. Everyone coming down here bring nice weather with you. Lol
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## goofyfigment

Missed the move hopefully you saved a space for me.  At hhn tonite waiting for jack show to start. Not aa crowded as I'd expected


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


Hi St. Lawrence!
Almost missed your post

Hope you are doing swell!


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe Travels to all!! Can't wait for pics and trip reports so I can get my fix


----------



## tinydancer09

I've made a lot of progress....


----------



## goofyfigment

After the little bit of hhn we did tonite can't wait to come back tomorrow for the ap night


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by before heading to Club Lounge for breakfast......I love this hotel!!!

Having an amazing time......hotel is perfect as always....and HHN is the best!!!!

Only did a few hours last night but loved everything....the scare zones are the best I've seen for years....love the icons! Jack is as scary as ever if not more so......houses were so good even for first night......and weather is HOT.........lovin it  Jason v Freddy had some amazing scares.....Insidious was excellent, Jacks was amazing, AWiL was classic and better than last year......not going tonight but will catch the rest over the next two weeks.......got some fantastic pictures......

Janet, checked out that place......its at The Florida Mall and looks fantastic for kiddies....we didn't go in to the experience itself but it was popular.......spoke to one parent coming out and said they were coming back next day as their kids loved it.......

Think I've put on 5lbs already.......

Catch you all in October


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi glad you're having a great time. Keep us posted on how things are going there. Wish we were there with you. 
Hope everyone is done packing and ready for their travels. Wishing everyone safe travels and tons of fun.  
Our countdown is starting 19 days until we are  there! Can't wait to see everyone!!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Tinydancer09 yes you have made progress. You have your suitcase out.

Keishashadow I am in the Halloween decorating mood. I decorate for Halloween and Christmas.

Schumi glad to hear HHN is awesome so far. Enjoy your trip.

Mrs Bluer hope your weather Clears up. I' am sending you some sunshine 

Have a great weekend everyone.

Photo of treat table from last years Halloween lunch


----------



## macraven

_what?
no ribs?_


----------



## macraven

_home now and still feel like i am driving a car.
i hate these long car rides.

next trip i fly.......which is soon.


hope all homies are doing fine!_


----------



## tink1957

Almost time for Dr Who...I know Janet will be watching with me.

Glad to hear HHN is a hit this year...I can't wait to see for myself next month.

Also glad to see that Mac made it home safely...see you soon.

Robo...what a great spread....now I want a caramel apple.
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven




----------



## Robo56

Mac glad you are home safe from your journeys. Mac did not have ribs last year. Although the year before I did have ribs, boo-tatoes and bat wing biscuits. 

I always serve dragons breath punch though. With frozen dragons eyes (grapes slit open with dried cranberries inside then frozen). 

All the food at the luncheon has to be Halloween themed. 

Tink Carmel apples are my favorite Halloween goody...


----------



## macraven

_i'm betting the pumpkin face cakes were pumpkin flavored.

very cute spread you put out._


----------



## Belle0101

Robo that luncheon is so Spooktacular!!!  

Tink I used to watch Dr. Who but then Clara came along and I just can't get used to her.  I read that she's leaving after this season so maybe after that I'll watch again.

mac I'm with you, I don't like long car rides either.  We go to Tennessee, a 10 hour drive, at least once a year and even that is getting to be too much for me.  I creak when I get out the car.    

I can't wait to hear more about everyone's vacations!  I don't get to US until November 2 so I'll miss HHN this year.  It's probably for the best since this is a solo trip and I'm a big chicken.  My husband and son want to go next year so I have until then to get brave.


----------



## macraven

_you have family in TN?
the chatt area is beautiful!

only thing i that was hard for me is going thru nashville.
traffic was horrible from 3 to 6 pm...._


----------



## Belle0101

No family, we go to visit the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  I don't think we'll make it this year though.  My husband started a new job in June and even though he already started accruing time off he doesn't want to use it this year.  It doesn't look too good to be the new guy and taking days off.  We've been going for at least 10 years so it'll be weird to end the year not having gone.      

I keep telling him we need go to the Chattanooga area, the 2 youngest boys and I have been.  They were really young so they don't remember it but it is beautiful.  It's not that he doesn't want to go but more that he really enjoys being in the mountains and would miss not going.   

I love Nashville too, just not the traffic.


----------



## macraven

_that's a shame the family tradition won't happen this year.
but, it is always possible that it could happen!

if not, you can plan on next year when he has more vacation time available.

fly down and you'll be saving 20 hours of vacation time.

easier said than done, i know.
if i could have flown there, i would have.
driving sucks being in the car a long time and it wears you out _


----------



## tinydancer09

Schumi it sounds like you're having a great time! My brother and sister-in-law are having a blast at HHN. Today I went to Universal to ride hogwarts express to Islands... to be authentic in our entry to Hogsmeade you know? Longest wait I've ever had on it.. but I normally travel here in early December. PLUS universal was about to close for HHN. Poor planning on my part

Robo- I LOVE HALLOWEEN! I'm so ready to put up my decorations next week! I think I'm going to have to buy quite a few new lights this year though. My tree has gotten VERY big and the old lights were getting dim. 

Tink- I'm a whovian, but I'll admit I haven't watched this season. I didn't have BBC on my TV yet and got tired of buying it on my Amazon every week. 

Trips going well so far. I finished packing by 1 last night (only took an hour! go me). Left around 10, got here around 2, in the park by 3... Though my friend picked ticket window ticket pick up... so that was about 30 minute wait or so. Then I'm on a mission to track down some Annual Passholder 25th anniversary pins... so far no luck. 

I feel like such a noob! I've never done the Universal thing on my own and haven't been to hard rock in my adult life. I've actually never booked a HOTEL by myself. I've only ever done the townhomes over at Windsor Hills that are very similar to my own business.  I have a very good sense of direction and ended up making a circle around the hotel earlier today... go me. Exercise is good for you right?! lol 

My friend is overwhelmed by all the walking. We took it pretty slow today.. but she's still overwhelmed. Doesn't help that I walked us all the way around the hotel before ever getting us to the park.....

Hope everyone made their trips safely! Happy Sunday! GO FANTASY FOOTBALL!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

So ... been catching up on all things HHN on FB, Youtube, Instagram and Twitter ... looks like another awesome year.  Sad we won't be able to get there again this year


----------



## tink1957

Doing my single digit dance only 9 more days.

Sorry Bonny....hope you get to go next year.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning all


----------



## Robo56

Tinydancer09 the best price on Halloween lights is at Walmart. I needed some this year too. 

Tell your friend that a tired day on vacation is better than a relaxing day at work. Have a great time on your vacation.

Have seen some things on line about HHN. It looks awesome. My sister and I are going next year for sure. She loves Halloween too. That Jack the clown is very scary.


----------



## goofyfigment

We managed to do all but one house over the two nights we were there. Much better than the last several years


----------



## buckeev

Hope y'all-n-youse are having a great weekend! (Except Schumster and Co....I don't need to hope they are...I KnOw they are!
Trying to get my "clowns all lined up!" for this trip...We've changed our schedule so many times...it's "worse" than our big Christmas trip the past few years!

Still planning on HHN on Sunday the 11th...even though we'll still be lodging at WDW!...I HATE to waste tons of time driving between the two, but it's gonna hafta go down like this.

Working our tails off now...twenty hour days everyday right now, but gotta support our Orlando habit!!!


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment, i don't know how they can improve awil.
the house couple years back was so awesome.
did read they have kept most of the original set up with that house but added more enhanced puppets to it.

what did you think of awil?
was it one of the best for you?_


----------



## Belle0101

Happy Sunday!  It's a gorgeous day here so I declared it laundry day.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Hope y'all-n-youse are having a great weekend! (Except Schumster and Co....I don't need to hope they are...I KnOw they are!
> Trying to get my "clowns all lined up!" for this trip...We've changed our schedule so many times...it's "worse" than our big Christmas trip the past few years!
> 
> Still planning on HHN on Sunday the 11th...even though we'll still be lodging at WDW!...I HATE to waste tons of time driving between the two, but it's gonna hafta go down like this.
> 
> Working our tails off now...twenty hour days everyday right now, but gotta support our Orlando habit!!!



_do you know the plans for meeting up on the 11th?
is the meet up during the day and then doing hhn in the evening?

i told marcie i would see her for a quick meet up before a reservation at finnegans at 4 but then all those adr's were cancelled out by them to everyone.
so if marcie is at the meet up too, i will be able to catch up with her afterall.

so now i am back at square one for 11th plans.

do you know who our leader is for the plans?
or should i look on the UO site for the thread?
fill me in as i love meeting homies!


i've been out of town a couple of times in the past 10 days and have not caught up with reading many threads.
just have tried to check in here and see the homies._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _do you know the plans for meeting up on the 11th?
> is the meet up during the day and then doing hhn in the evening?
> 
> i told marcie i would see her for a quick meet up before a reservation at finnegans at 4 but then all those adr's were cancelled out by them to everyone.
> so if marcie is at the meet up too, i will be able to catch up with her afterall.
> 
> so now i am back at square one for 11th plans.
> 
> do you know who our leader is for the plans?
> or should i look on the UO site for the thread?
> fill me in as i love meeting homies!
> 
> 
> i've been out of town a couple of times in the past 10 days and have not caught up with reading many threads.
> just have tried to check in here and see the homies._



Be careful traveling south Red...some really wacky folk down here...errr down there...up there...well...wherever!
Hmm...A *LEADER*, eh...I WONDER who that might be....
My son and probably won't be there until 5-ish...although that is subject to change...(probably later instead of earlier. He'll be immersed in the MGM, err Hollywood Studios experience. Of course, we'd be willing to participate in a "Dis SAN Scare-House Crawl" if anybody is so inclined to help put that together. It's almost set in stone that my daughter's and Momma Buckeev will opt-(read HAVE opted)-out of HHN. My 22 y/o is still running from the chainsaw dude from 2014 I think.


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:


> _goofyfigment, i don't know how they can improve awil.
> the house couple years back was so awesome.
> did read they have kept most of the original set up with that house but added more enhanced puppets to it.
> 
> what did you think of awil?
> was it one of the best for you?_


It was one of our favorites, I liked this one better than the one a couple years ago. 

There are a couple that are competing for favorite going see what happens next weekend. Since this was opening weekend you could see them working on trying to improve efficiency.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tink1957 said:


> Sorry Bonny....hope you get to go next year.


 Going to shoot for it for sure!  We did get to HHN in Hollywood last year.  We were out in Burbank for hubby's book signing and a friend had extra tickets to HHN and asked if we would like to tag along ...  ummm yes please!   But definitely hoping to get back to HHN in Orlando next year.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac I just realized I dont think I ever said happy birthday!!!! My phone was lagging behind a few days as I was reading earlier and I realized I dont think I ever posted. So happy really late birthday! 

And shameless IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!! post. Grand ole 25 today! I turn 25 with Universal.. what can I say 1990 was the greatest year ever. First quarter quell... quarter century... and if you ask one of my nephews (nick) I'm 68. 

We've gotten nearly everything done in 1.5 days. My BFF hasn't been to the parks in 15 years or we would have had it all done. She's also not quite used to the heat, walking, or intensity of theme parks after not being since she was a kid and having a desk job. One day left! We head back home on Tuesday.

Speaking of being out-of-shape I think I'm going to start a "theme park boot camp" for those of us who do work desk jobs. It will start exactly 4 or 6 weeks before your departure depending on your fitness level... WHO'S WITH ME!? no one.... no? oh well... I'll just be over here then... 



*turns off lights to the topic for the night.*
Night everyone! Happy, Happy Monday! If it rains today blame it on me. It's my favorite and it rains on my birthday EV-ER-Y year. -THE-kid-who-tried-to-have-pool-parties-every-year


----------



## macraven

_Tiny D...

looks like it is cake time again....._


 












_thanx for the belated birthday wishes tiny d...


hope your special day was awesome.



turning 25 is a good number_


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Going to shoot for it for sure!  We did get to HHN in Hollywood last year.  We were out in Burbank for hubby's book signing and a friend had extra tickets to HHN and asked if we would like to tag along ...  ummm yes please!   But definitely hoping to get back to HHN in Orlando next year.




_hope you get back to orlando next year for hhn.

how did you like hhn hollywood?
is it comparable to the hhn in orlando?_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Tiny D!  Quarter Century Girl!  Hope you enjoyed your day.  Planning a trip to the dark side is always good.

Cool start to this Monday.  All the news of the Pope the Pope.  I hope the traffic stays far away from me.  So many road closures soon.






 So, in honor of some of our fur babies, enjoy this third Monday of September.

And, a funny:


----------



## Bluer101

Happy bday to tiny.


----------



## tink1957

to tiny d

Hope you get everything that you wish for.

I did not wish for this late summer cold that suddenly appeared last night...hope it goes away by vacation time...guess I'll just have to load up on the vitamin c and hope for the best.

Thanks for the funny Lynne...I needed that


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Tiny d

Finally had a couple days of sunshine. Hope it sticks around for awhile. 

Lynne loved the comic. I'm an animal lover so anything like that I enjoy. 
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## tlinus

Soooo green with envy at our travel homies.....but loving the check ins!

September is a busy BDay month around here.....mine was the other day (16th) officially on the downside of my 40's - and hubby's is tomorrow. 

Feels like fall in the NorthEast


----------



## Lynne G

Another September birthday girl!   Happy birthday to Tlinus and Mr. Tlinus!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday tinydancer09 and Mr and Mrs tlinus


----------



## Robo56

For all those at HHN. HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## Robo56

Here's the Halloween Trees


----------



## Robo56




----------



## tink1957

Love the spooky trees Robo 

 to the tlinus gang.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Soooo green with envy at our travel homies.....but loving the check ins!
> 
> September is a busy BDay month around here.....mine was the other day (16th) officially on the downside of my 40's - and hubby's is tomorrow.
> 
> Feels like fall in the NorthEast




_i remember that now, still have the old list of years back of homies birthdays....




so you get lots of birthday smilies Miss T.....
hope you had a great time celebrating 39_


----------



## macraven

_robo, can't see your pics
only getting the blue question mark in a box......

whine.
life's not fair
i wanna see the pics too......!_


----------



## Robo56

Mac I reloaded them. Let's see if they stay.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, great trees.  

It is feeling like fall now.  Temps dropping overnight and cool days.  

Hope all that are at the dark side are enjoying HHN.


----------



## macraven

_Yaaaa,  i see the pics now..!!
great!!_


----------



## keishashadow

arrrgh multiple quotes not working for me, let's see...

carol - thanks for checking it out, will have it on reserve jik we get a rainy day.  nothing worse than being trapped in a room while it's pouring with a 5 year old lol.  Glad to hear HHN is shaping up to be a goodie!

goofyfigment - what? no pictures! throw us a bone lol. 

robo - I believe we are kindered Halloween decorating spirits.  was supposed to sort thru the boxes of decorations today, got sidetracked by a 2 hour phone call with GE as to why my washer is still not properly fixed.  Today's story was I was purged.  have to laugh, made me think of HHN.  Now I need to start anew. Told the parts would come when we are away if I resubmitted the claim now (washer drum and basically all the washer's guts).  Was advised to wait to start the process in mid October. 

tink - loved, loved the Doctor episode, other than the cliff hanger.  I swear the actor has been working on his diction, didn't need to rewind the DVR once to catch what he said. 

mac - when u figure out the 11th, let me know.  have to wait until the 4th to know if we can stay into that week.  Know several have received email cancellations of Finnegans.  Any idea if we have any confirmation on the DIS as to res actually not being honored?


----------



## Robo56

Keishashadow they do not make the appliances to last anymore. I think it is a dirty plot by the manufacturers to make us so frustrated by repeated repairs we just give up and buy a new ones. I love decorating for Halloween. I keep saying every year  I'am not going to buy anything new but, this year I had to cave in and buy the creepy tapping hand at Target. 

I saw a awesome Darth Vader full helmet at Target that would make a awesome tree topper for a Vader Tree for Christmas. Dark purple lights, light sabers and Jedi's. I would surprise my son with something like that, but I think my daughter in law would not like it LOL...


----------



## buckeev

Uh oh...me thinks me missed Mac's birthday...Happy 29th Red! 

So.Darn.Busy. 
I enjoying planning our trips almost as much as the trip itself, but I'm not getting much time to do that right now. I did just get a huge discount off our car rental though! (Thanks Gina G Bo B!)


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks for all he birthday wishes. Can't wait to get home and share all the wonderful experiences.

Also I just realized that it was spitting me out back at the very top of the topic in August... sorry Mac I didn't realize how belated it was oooooops! That's what happens with lack of sleep mixed with tequila


----------



## Lynne G

As we inch towards October, all I see in the stores is halloween and pumpkins.  Not quite ready yet.

Robo, my DS would like a Star Wars tree too!  He's a big fan and is so ready for the new movies coming out this winter.

Tiny D, glad to hear you had a wonderful time.

KY - I tried Gina's link, but still not getting the rate I have already.  Still much higher.  Hmmm.  I'm ok with mine so far though.

Mac - glad you could see the pictures.  I get the question mark quite a bit now.  Wondering if it's how you post that the DIS does not like it.  Hope you're staying warm, as our nights are getting colder and colder.  These shorter days are depressing.  I need sun all day, like we had.

Keisha - sorry to hear the washer is still not right.  I agree with Robo, no appliance is made to last anymore.  I hope yours gets fixed right or they give you another new one.


----------



## Bluer101

Just got thru decorating our front yard.


----------



## keishashadow

bluer - lolololol i dare not show it to DH, it might plant a seed.

my washer still works, it just is stuck on super dee dooper speed and clothes are starting to come out severely wrinkle with the almost delicates getting chewed up.  so mch hand washing & hanging up to dry = little house on prarie i'm not.

lynne - r u talking car rentals?  I was glad to dump my alamo brazil rate today & switch to budget via carrentalsavers.  total prices i saw intermediate, no codes $114, i went with USSA (free extra driver) full size $119 

re the fall invasion of the pumpkin spice chicks.  DS moonlights @ Starbucks & still handles doing their ordering of product each month since nobody else has been trained.  He commented that their version of the pumpkin coffee (personally i hate pumpkin flavored drinks lol), is typically ordered 40% of all product while it's in stock.  The new formulation has been such an overwhelming hit, he's upped it to more than 50% and received a call they are running thru it, need to order more.  He who controls the spice controls the chicks


----------



## Belle0101

Yikes!  I can't believe I missed some birthdays.  If I missed your birthday, anniversary or any other special celebration ... sorry.    I hope it was happy and that you look forward to many many more!  

I'm in the limbo stage of vacation planning - it's really too early to start uber planning my days but I'm just so excited and can't wait!  I find myself repeatedly checking the crowd calendars and the park hours.  

It's a nice day here so we worked in the yard all afternoon - trimming the hostas, fountain grass and tree branches back.  I think we have about a month of nice weather left ... and then I hibernate.  

keisha - I've heard so many people say the Pumpkin Spice Latte at Starbucks is really good, I'm not surprised the needs to order more.  Sorry about the washer.  

Robo - you're trees are awesome!


----------



## tinydancer09

for all the birthday wishes. I think I said that already, but I might have been at margaritaville and don't remember.... I had a FANTASTIC birthday. The best one in current memory.

We should start an online S-A-N calendar for events and birthdays haha. or iPhone one. 

Just got back from the trip about 2 hours ago. All went well.. a bit rough with my friend, but I had a great time. I'm honestly scared to ask her if she did. She seemed miserable the whole time. We got to do the immigration tour, control room tour, and Hard Rock Cafe VIP tour. HRC is def my favorite, followed by twister, then Immigration. We had 2.5 days but somehow we still didn't get everything done.... that's alright though. Was just talking to my mom and she said she wants to go sometime soon. I got a taste of doing the parks by  myself yesterday (a very small taste- about an hour.) One day I hope to be able to do this! All of my friends say "Thats so sad" I say I CAN RIDE GRINGOTTS 18 times and sit in the middle of diagon alley for 3 hours without worrying about anyone else's fun but mine! I have lots and lots of new pictures from my travels. I should be getting a new face on here whenever my internet stops being strange. 

Hope everyone is doing well and having great trips, decorating fun, birthdays, or work days! Also... I want a transformer!!! My sister would kill me!


----------



## tink1957

Love the avatar tiny d but it makes me thirsty....must find beer.

Oops, just noticed it was butterbeer...that will have to wait till next week


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Love the avatar tiny d but it makes me thirsty....must find beer.
> 
> Oops, just noticed it was butterbeer...that will have to wait till next week


The real beer was later on back at the hotel! I'm sitting here thinking a glass of wine would be really nice. Got in the habit of having a drink every night while on vacation!


----------



## Robo56

Bluer that's what I call some Halloween yard decorations. 

Tinydancer09 love the new avatar.

Lynne love the puppy and pumpkins. 

Belle and Tink i like the smell of pumkin candles. Tried the pumpkin latte did not like it much. I like to decorate with pumpkins not a fan of eating anything pumkin though. I read a research done on smells men find pleasant done years ago. One of the scents men in the study found very pleasant was pumkin. Keisha you will have to ask your son if they sell any of that coffee to men. 

LOL had to add another pumkin to the tree


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - the response was "very few".  I'm told men tend to order espresso shots with their java.  Must put hair on their chest lol. 

another nice decoration, you are on a roll. My decorations r still in their tubs.  I spent hours tossing vacation stuff into laundry baskets.  Now, I need to "purge" at least half of it.  Probably should pack something for the mr lol.  He'd wear the same 3 outfits over 2 weeks if I'd let him.  Even in the Orlando humidity, he rarely breaks a sweat...how?


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> Robo - the response was "very few".  I'm told men tend to order espresso shots with their java.  Must put hair on their chest lol.
> 
> another nice decoration, you are on a roll. My decorations r still in their tubs.  I spent hours tossing vacation stuff into laundry baskets.  Now, I need to "purge" at least half of it.  Probably should pack something for the mr lol.  *He'd wear the same 3 outfits over 2 weeks if I'd let him*.  Even in the Orlando humidity, he rarely breaks a sweat...how?



You say that like it's a bad thing. Hmphh.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Robo, you are so talented and the trees are creative and great.

Cool morning to the start of Fall.  Very sunny though, so i will take it.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


>



Back at ya!!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Back at ya!!


hmmm i'm severly torn


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing. Hmphh.


hahaha that's the response i typically receive.  little does he know, 14 nights, i needs more clothes, he may just get his wish.


----------



## Belle0101

Lynne - That photo makes me laugh.  We have 4 dogs and 1 of them, Jack, has it in his head that I enjoy having his cold wet nose in my face every morning.  

keisha - my son would wear the same outfit everyday until fell off of him.   I guess it saves on laundry.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## disneydennis




----------



## disneydennis

a few pictures from HHN 25 Saturday 9/19.  Trying to figure out how to post them from my phone.
But the first is Goofy and I at the Blockparty Scarezone, and the 2nd is right before you go into the Insidious house which is where Halloween was last year.


----------



## disneydennis




----------



## disneydennis




----------



## disneydennis

keishashadow said:


> goofyfigment - what? no pictures! throw us a bone lol.
> QUOTE]


 
a few pictures have been posted, so you get your bone! I'm Goofys Hubby, and the pics were on my phone


----------



## goofyfigment

disneydennis said:


> View attachment 125263 View attachment 125264


That's the creepy guy who just stood and watched me


----------



## disneydennis




----------



## disneydennis

goofyfigment said:


> That's the creepy guy who just stood and watched me


In the icons scare zone.  He just watched you watching the performance about going to the lobby.... and ignored you when you asked how to get there.  Bummer


----------



## disneydennis

hope i'm not flooding the group.. Its just we had such a great time Friday and Saturday at HHN.  I'll try and get some better pictures this Friday when we go back!
I have some videos too.. but can't figure how to get them posted.  the Jack Carnage show in pieces, and some zombies.. being zombies while in line for Walking Dead house.  Maybe if I get them on youtube i can post a link


----------



## pcstang

Not at all Dennis! Sounds like HHN is off to a good start for everyone. We are heading out tomorrow for a 8 day stay at the motherland. Columbus Day weekend the DS10 and I will be heading back to Otown to hit Universal!


----------



## disneydennis

Hope this works..

From the line Saturday around 540ish. Seems odd to be switching teams that early figuring ap preview started at 530.


----------



## disneydennis

Jacks show.  Just a short clip. 
I apologize for shakey camera at times..
And yeah that was my Blinkey cup with jacks Carnival of Carnage drink.
No seating though.. but worth a watch.
a few nice jokes..  hmmm.. king cobra anyone  lol

Foul language and blood and gore warning.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome HHN pictures!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the pics Dennis and goofy 

I can't wait to see it for myself next week


----------



## keishashadow

disneydennis said:


> a few pictures have been posted, so you get your bone! I'm Goofys Hubby, and the pics were on my phone


woohoo!  good ones too!  thanx guys.  have to laugh re the 1st pic of goofy & the bald dude...almost looks like she's busted doing something with the sweet 'who me' face. 

better late than never \/


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> Robo - the response was "very few".  I'm told men tend to order espresso shots with their java.  Must put hair on their chest lol.
> 
> another nice decoration, you are on a roll. My decorations r still in their tubs.  I spent hours tossing vacation stuff into laundry baskets.  Now, I need to "purge" at least half of it.  Probably should pack something for the mr lol.  *He'd wear the same 3 outfits over 2 weeks if I'd let him*.  Even in the Orlando humidity, he rarely breaks a sweat...how?



You say that like it's a bad thing. Hmphh.


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo I love your trees! Come help me with mine! Trying to decide what to do for my outside tree this year... It's getting really big and I dont have a ladder tall enough anymore. Oh and thanks! Its the butterbeer I got for free from Harry at Diagon alley! He split one between my BFF and I. He's my new favorite Harry. 

keisha- I envy your husband! I have the opposite problem. However I'm not going to lie.. I wore the same pair or shorts for 2 different park days. In my defense the first day was only from 3-8. They were white and didn't get dirty. Im SHOCKED. Thank you universal for wiping down your rides and tables.chairs. Also, not only due to humity and sweat... but I'm super clumsy when it comes to food. I always bring 1.5 or 2x the amount of clothes due to this fact.... And I'm with you on halloween decor. Not only is it still in tubs but it's in storage. Usually I decorate on my birthday... but I was at universal. So not sure when I'm going to have time now

Dennis- Great pics! One day I'm going to have enough courage to go... I just have never thoroughly enjoyed getting the pants scared off of me. I dont like being vulnerable. Maybe I could do it with some liquid courage. 

I keep getting distracted. I've been typing this for about 3 hours. I've probably missed replying to lots of people! Happy almost over hump day! In honor of fall I went to my favorite pizza place and had some pumpkin terrapin. Delicious!


----------



## buckeev

Hey Homiez...Anybody out there doing the MNSSHP thingamajig on Friday Oct 9? If interested, we've changed to the next week and hafta cancel a very desirable dining reservation for 5 at 7:45pm. Something about a big hairy dude...and a rose. Willing to coordinate cancellation with you...If you're interested, LMK...buckeev (at sign) aol (dot) com


----------



## Lynne G

Might have thought about that ressie Buckeev, but not even in the world that day.  Oh well.  I'm sure you'll make another one of us happy with that coveted ADR.

Another beautiful day.  Almost ready to turn on the heater at night.  Darn 52 degrees overnight, last night.  Heavier covers came out around 2am.





  Just so ya know:





Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Robo - the response was "very few".  I'm told men tend to order espresso shots with their java.  Must put hair on their chest lol.
> 
> another nice decoration, you are on a roll. My decorations r still in their tubs.  I spent hours tossing vacation stuff into laundry baskets.  Now, I need to "purge" at least half of it.  Probably should pack something for the mr lol.  He'd wear the same 3 outfits over 2 weeks if I'd let him.  Even in the Orlando humidity, he rarely breaks a sweat...how?




Lol, sounds like me. Just when the clothes are getting comfortable DW takes them away and washes them.


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> That's the creepy guy who just stood and watched me



Maybe he liked you????


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Hey Homiez...Anybody out there doing the MNSSHP thingamajig on Friday Oct 9? If interested, we've changed to the next week and hafta cancel a very desirable dining reservation for 5 at 7:45pm. Something about a big hairy dude...and a rose. Willing to coordinate cancellation with you...If you're interested, LMK...buckeev (at sign) aol (dot) com



ooh that's a goodie, won't work for us. 

let me get this straight, you bought MNSSHP tix & they let you change them?  must be a fast talker lol

have decided DH is a keeper even if he wants to wear stanky clothes on vacation, per my request he just got done waxing my suitcases.  yes, i'm , don't judge.


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Hey Homiez...Anybody out there doing the MNSSHP thingamajig on Friday Oct 9? If interested, we've changed to the next week and hafta cancel a very desirable dining reservation for 5 at 7:45pm. Something about a big hairy dude...and a rose. Willing to coordinate cancellation with you...If you're interested, LMK...buckeev (at sign) aol (dot) com


I want tooooooo! But alas I am poor after my big universal trip. I stared at MNSSHP for a while.... I finally figured it out though. I've never eaten DINNER there though. Lunch is superb! I am currently holding 3 lunch reservations for different days in february until we decide which day we would like to go  I hate people like me. However... this is why I enjoy "planning" universal better than Disney. You dont have to plan anything except the hotel dates!!! You CANT plan quick service dining even if you tried! Disney takes all the fun out of well plan spontaneity.


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> ooh that's a goodie, won't work for us.
> 
> let me get this straight, you bought MNSSHP tix & they let you change them?  must be a fast talker lol
> 
> have decided DH is a keeper even if he wants to wear stanky clothes on vacation, per my request he just got done waxing my suitcases.  yes, i'm , don't judge.



LOL..Super Fast. ..

My powers of persuasion are legendary in these here parts. Wait, maybe that's powers of confusion...Anywhoway...We actually haven't bought the tix to any of the possible nights we can go...but now we had to do a bit a schedule twerking..err...tweaking and the Friday MNSSHP has been ruled out. So, no BOG dinner that night. But alas, don't cry for me-_I know you were_-we have another "Fall Back" plan. Trust me, there's *ALWAYS *a back-up plan for us when we travel.   

You gotta try it TinyD...The atmosphere is incredible...and so is the food. We've done 3 lunches and either 2 or 3 dinners there and have become hooked. My bride and dear daughters stood in the lunch line one day for 1-1/2 before they remembered that I had the Fast Pass Ressie thing last year. (The boy and I were in a 120 minute line for some sweaty teenager in a furry costume, so I was a bit distracted and may, or may not have remembered to remind them 'bout the fast pass.)


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> LOL..Super Fast. ..
> 
> My powers of persuasion are legendary in these here parts. Wait, maybe that's powers of confusion...Anywhoway...We actually haven't bought the tix to any of the possible nights we can go...but now we had to do a bit a schedule twerking..err...tweaking and the Friday MNSSHP has been ruled out. So, no BOG dinner that night. But alas, don't cry for me-_I know you were_-we have another "Fall Back" plan. Trust me, there's *ALWAYS *a back-up plan for us when we travel.
> 
> You gotta try it TinyD...The atmosphere is incredible...and so is the food. We've done 3 lunches and either 2 or 3 dinners there and have become hooked. My bride and dear daughters stood in the lunch line one day for 1-1/2 before they remembered that I had the Fast Pass Ressie thing last year. (The boy and I were in a 120 minute line for some sweaty teenager in a furry costume, so I was a bit distracted and may, or may not have remembered to remind them 'bout the fast pass.)


I love your humor.

We would like to try to diner but we're super picky eaters and are slightly nervous. Think 12 year old picky eater. Our favorite meal might still be chicken fingers and fries. We were very please with out turkey sandwich without veggies though. Oh and the grey stuff. it was truly delicious! We also don't eat a lot in one sitting at the parks. We split a turkey sandwich and had a cupcake and it was plenty for us. It was coupled with a few snacks in the morning and afternoon. We love our mickey head pretzels! 

Oh wait this is the dark side board. I mean I love biting into mickey's head and watchign his mustard guts spill out....


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> I love your humor.
> 
> We would like to try to diner but we're super picky eaters and are slightly nervous. Think 12 year old picky eater. Our favorite meal might still be chicken fingers and fries. We were very please with out turkey sandwich without veggies though. Oh and the grey stuff. it was truly delicious! We also don't eat a lot in one sitting at the parks. We split a turkey sandwich and had a cupcake and it was plenty for us. It was coupled with a few snacks in the morning and afternoon. We love our mickey head pretzels!
> 
> *Oh wait this is the dark side board. I mean I love biting into mickey's head and watchign his mustard guts spill out*....



pretty sure CA Grill has mouse tartar on menu

I'm not a BoG lunch fan, Disney seems to have issues with fresh bread in all but the signature restaurants.  Dinner is another matter, on par w/mythos imo  French onion soup has lighter base, not too salty, steak is decent but i always order the same thing:  consistently well-seasoned pork chop, not over cooked & a side version of mac & cheese that isn't stouffers - for me that's a yea lol.  I still wish they'd put the blueberry pork chop back on mythos' menu.

Want to wait a bit jik DH called back to work on the MNSSHP but so surprised they are selling out dates they never did in the past.  Did buy our MVMCP tix today - ouch for a whole lotta nuthin'.  Disney does Halloween party right, Xmas not so much, but the girls have never experienced it, so it's on the agenda.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _hope you get back to orlando next year for hhn.
> how did you like hhn hollywood?
> is it comparable to the hhn in orlando?_


Actually I loved it Mac ... it's a bit more walking because of how the park is set up. 

My definite favorite is the Terror Tram. The tram picks guests up from the normal day loading area and takes them up to the Grinch set, where we got off and walked up the hill through assorted scaractors armed with knives and with chainsaws while others jumped out at us in the dark.  You end up at the Bates Motel where you can get your picture taken with Norman on the steps.

There is no alcohol served so the crowd is totally different than in Orlando.

I'd definitely recommend it


----------



## macraven

_for a long time i have wanted to visit DL and Universal out in the west coast.
someday...

and think hollywood hhn style would be interesting to hit.

i have had quite a few bad experiences with yahoo mail server.

could not get anything this morning at all and nothing this afternoon.

looks like the section where i live has been having the technical services with yahoo.

created a google email and will be switching over to that one soon.
in the meantime, i'll be here as long as i can get on the boards._


----------



## Lynne G

Hope it all gets straightened out for ya Mac.  I still have yahoo, but my kids like g mail better.  I guess I'm an old dog.

Another nice day, with rain on the way.  Cooler, but not cold.  Another taker.  

So, I am very happy it's Friday!  Hope all are enjoying today.





and, a funny:


----------



## keishashadow

have a long drive out to nursing home today, Lynne's deep thought /\ will give me something to ponder.

mac - yahoo user here too, have gmail accts but would hate to lose access to my email folders especially now.  will leave a trail for you to find way back here

lots on agenda today, winding up trekking to watch GD cheer @ a football game in connection w/cheer camp.  go team.  Admit w/my boys playing or coaching, I never gave the cheerleaders a 2nd thought...

_with a bit of a mind flip, you're into the time shift_, RIP HHN's Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Robo56

Morning. All  trying to get motivated this am. Have a great Fright Day everyone.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope everyone has a great weekend. After the week I had at work I will enjoy my time off. And keeping in my head I only have 13 days until our trip helps keep me sane.


----------



## Lynne G

_Wahoo, it's the Friday the 13th for the Bluers! _

_I'm counting down from 15 right now.  Time does fly._


----------



## disneydennis

Goofy and I will be heading to HHN tonight, 1 more house to get through, and then we just take it all in.

Hope everyone has a great Friday evening!!!


----------



## tink1957

Have fun with the clowns and zombies  goofy and Dennis 

Only 4 more days to go

The usual pre-trip anxiety is setting in...what am I forgetting...why did my bank pick next week to do a changeover...whatever...I'm going to be fine as soon as we get to the airport 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by again......

Having the best time ever!! This hotel just keeps getting better and better and weather is flaming hot!! Dull but baking this afternoon so having some pool time..........then shower and change and up to Club Lounge for couple of glasses of wine and out for dinner to either Smokey Bones or Longhorn Steakhouse..........decisions, decisions.........then back to HHN around 9......late night tonight I think........this year's HHN is just amazing!!

Loving the horror nights merchandise this year.....think we've bought everything!!! Missing the boy loads, but Skype him couple of times a day so that helps.........

Not taking thousands of pictures this year........living for the moment instead of through a lens every day........still got plenty though........... Haven't even really been on Internet.......having far too much fun!!

mac..........getting emails but can't reply if I try to pm you it logs me out......


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear you're having fun Carole...see you soon


----------



## keishashadow

I vote for longhorn!

goofy & dennis, take it easy on the scaries tonight


----------



## disneydennis

keishashadow said:


> I vote for longhorn!
> 
> goofy & dennis, take it easy on the scaries tonight


Hope they take it easy on us.. lol


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hope everyone who has been to HHN and who is going this weekend has/had a great time ...


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Very quick drive by again......
> mac..........getting emails but can't reply if I try to pm you it logs me out......



I couldn't reply to e-mails while I was staying at Hard Rock this past week. I could do it using my online emails (Gmail, hotmail, etc.) but I could not do it using my mail server- Outlook.  The internet as a whole was terribly laggy the whole time I was there. But that's what I get for using the "Free" internet. 


On another note... I'm planning my sister and my trip to the other side of Orlando.... and lord have mercy if it's not the most difficult thing ever. I mean, it's really not that hard, but compared to universal it takes a lot. Having to figure out exactly what days we're going where to figure out where we'll eat to get reservations... Having to make notes on the calendar to when fastpass+ opens up.... Trying to decide onsite off side... and trying to figure out the difficult hotel rates for the 9 million hotels they offer. Plus, they don't have a ton of benefits for passholders or florida residents. It's rather annoying!!!! I miss universal already.... PLUSSSS she just heard what an awesome time I had at universal and how lots of cast members made things EXTRA special and the hotel too... well from what I gather no one really does anything at Disney and we're probably staying off site at a condo. Soooo.... It's going to be more of a "hold that thought" (goes and picks up a cake) SURPRISE! Siggghhhh.....


----------



## macraven

_hope all that are planning a trip have no glitches in the details for it.

quite a few are near the time to get in the car or plane.
wish all a safe travel.

haven't been on the boards very much the past week.
trying to pack up my house and finalize a loan for another one.
and have not done one single thing about my trip that comes up in 3 days from now.
i'm going nuts.
add in that once i return back home in mid october, i leave again in 6 days from then for a trip to st louis with son.
all i have done so far on that is book the room....

i'm so behind here i can't remember when and who are leaving for vacations......

oh carole, my vote is late but i say go for longhorn.

dennis, will be seeing you and goofy and bluer and gang and keisha and Mr K in a couple of weeks.
rip hhn private tours are a blast!
especially with the homies!!_


----------



## Dee2013

I think I just missed Shumi. Quick trip Tuesday night through Thirsday morning, stayed at RPR. One of these days....
And yes, it was HOT!  Maybe I won't move to Orlando after all!


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry we missed you Dee......we still here for another10 days......

Went to Smokey Bones as we had already been to longhorn....was lovely!! Chucking it down with rain down there but when we got back to horror nights it was off....yay!

Tinyd.....our internet here is fine, we have premium plus connection.....it's our supplier that has issues.

Morning by the pool I think while I do some laundry.....Tchoup Chop for lunch I think.....horror nights again tonight.....Body collectors is excellent.....those that know me well will know why I was extra freaked out at the end of that house when you see him!!! Didn't know I could run that fast.....lol.....

Disappointed in Alice 3D........but that's it really.......

Breakfast calls......


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, happy packing.  I cannot believe you are moving south.  Where?

Made homefries and bacon for breakfast. Late Saturday start.

How exciting those that traveling soon and safe travels and hope Schumi and those there now are having fun.

Here is to a quiet weekend.  Take care y'all!


----------



## Belle0101




----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac try to take it easy. Everything will fall into place for you. Wish we were closer to help you. 
Wishing everyone that is traveling safe travels. Looking forward to seeing everyone. 
Schumi glad you're having a great time.


----------



## tink1957

Mac, it looks like we'll be traveling to Orlando on the same day except I'm headed to the darkside.  When do you make the move to RPR?  Hope we can see each other this time.  Sounds like you found your house...was it in the area we discussed?

Carole...have fun at HHN and don't run too hard.  Glad to see you're giving Tchoup Chop another try...hope it's better this time.

Only 3 days to go 

Happy Saturday to all


----------



## tinydancer09

It's so quite I feel like I should tip toe around in here... OW I STUBBED MY TOE! I STUBBED MY TOE! OW! 

Hope I didn't wake anyone 

Mom is headed in tomorrow for 4 or so days. Rounding up the last of the birthday celebrations. Really, I highly recommend birthday celebrations that last 2 weeks. I hate to sound braggy, but it really does make a girl feel loved to have 4 different birthday celebrations with one of them being a trip to universal! I'm so glad I'm finally to those years in my life when I can truly say I love my life! (Remember college years when everything was awful ) I just needed to grow up and learn everything is grand even when it bad.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Football central for me... I guess I should check my fantasy team. If I'm the last one in here I got the lights. If not I hope you guys brought your night vision goggles!   WHY AM I SO HYPER!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Ive been awake since Friday. Thank God for the boards! 

Either a stomach bug or food poisoning, (thanks MIL for the bad turkey breast advice.) I knew it smelled bad!!! 

I have a nasty cold going along with the intestinal misery. A great way to loose ten pounds quick....well maybe not

 After a quick, three hour, ER visit with fluids and anti nausea meds, I still can't sleep. ARG why did I take all my abound already 

My vacation is creeping up, but not fast enough! you know  how you want time to fly by when you are counting down for a wonderful thing but then want to stand still when you are experiencing it? Why does the opposite always happen? 

I am Having fun catching up on HHN movies with oldest DS, traveling to Football, cross country and volleyball games..oh and soccer. Who can forget about futbol?? This trip is our family reconnect after a long fall of school and sports. I become a volleyball widow from Aug~October. The kids will be so happy when they are their dads main focus again. 

Just wanted to thank you all for keeping me company. Afterall Misery loves company!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for keeping me company. Afterall Misery loves company!!!



Yuck, yuck, yuck! I hope you feel better sooner than later! I had a nasty stomach bug back in March and could not eat nor drink for 5 days. I probably should have gone to the doctor, but everyone was getting it (highly contagious) and I didn't want my sister to have to sit in a car with me for fear of her getting it. I think it took me a week to re-hydrate! I lost 10-15 pounds and I'm only 4'8'' to begin with. My allergy nurse that I see weekly told me its going around again. My dog was sick all morning. Well all day really. My sister and I fed her two saltines around 5PM and she kept those down. Oh and the bug back in march? Nausea meds didn't even touch it. Taking take induced another show. yeah.... awful. I've had foot poisoning many times due to my ridiculous digestive system and it's inability to handle anything even remotely off. 

Oh the bright side, of that 10-15 I only gained about half of it back and after I recouped for a week I started hitting the gym. Greatest weightloss jumpstarter ever and I didnt even ask for it... hahaha sarcasm. 
Nasty stuff! I hope you feel better!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thank you! That was so kind. I am short too and was at my ideal weight before getting sick. Hopefully my daughter doesn't catch it! Poor thing is in 5 grade, barely 4 feet tall and 50 lbs. good thing gymnasts are tiny!!! No one believes she is 10, they guess 6-7!

 It is hard to put weight back on, so let's hope I can do it on vacation next month!!


----------



## Robo56

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. A little Minion fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha Robo!

Hope Tiny's toe is felling better.  Mac forgot to leave a flashlight.

Cool day, but quiet.  Cannot believe so many are ready to vacation.  wahoo!
 
Haha! So true!


----------



## tinydancer09

Is it time to go back to universal yet? 

The lady I'm renting from in February has a 2 night special in October and November for $215 bucks. I am SO TEMPTED.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

This is for Mac and Tink and all the other Homies ready to visit the dark side, and for Keisha, to visit the west coast and east coast dark sides!


----------



## Lynne G

For Robo,


----------



## Lynne G

tinydancer09 said:


> Is it time to go back to universal yet?
> 
> The lady I'm renting from in February has a 2 night special in October and November for $215 bucks. I am SO TEMPTED.




OOOOh, a fast trip.  Yeah, I'd give that serious thought.  Seems like a good price.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all 

better sick @ home than on vacation.

did anyone get to see the blood moon eclipse?  rained here darn it.

carole - I may be forced to do a load of laundry @ RP although I did pack a bottle of laundry detergent & figure it'd be easy enough to hand wash the wicking t's in the sink & hang to dry in shower.  Not fond of standing over a washer when so much else beckoning me.  Try as I might, cannot remember seeing the laundry room in the past @ RP because that's the last thing I'm wanting to do on vacation


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone. 

Keisha moon was a lovely site last night. Sorry you were not able to watch
it do to your weather. 

Threeboysandachickie hope this morning finds you on the mend and feeling better. 

Mac wow! You have a full schedule it sounds like. Trip to Universal, moving and another trip when you get home. Wishing you safe travels. Enjoy your trip to Florida. Hope your new home is in a warmer climate. 

Tinyd I feel your pain on the planning for Disney. My younger sister wants to take my dad and stepmother to Disney. My dad has never been. I haven't been for 3 years. It's sounds like all the planning with tickets, dining and fast passes has become a chore. We were looking at the end of November. Will have to wait till next week to see when my surgery is scheduled to see when the trip is going to happen. Everyone should go to Disney at least one time. 

Mrs Bluer hope the foot is healed and ready of HHN

Schumi glad your having such a nice time on your vacation. Don't forget to shop some nice things at Tiffany. 

Tink enjoy your trip. 

Safe travels to all who will be on the road or in the air this week.


----------



## Robo56

Remember to use your sun screen in the Florida sun all.


----------



## Robo56

Having my coffee this morning


----------



## keishashadow

/\ lol, we have a ton of ground hogs in our neck of the woods, not quite prarie dogs but a sight to see when they are all squatting upright.  A large flock of wild turkeys comes & goes.  Like the ground hogs, thought theywere cute, until I realized how territorial the males are_yes, I've been chased by a turkey lol_


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Tinyd I feel your pain on the planning for Disney. My younger sister wants to take my dad and stepmother to Disney. My dad has never been. I haven't been for 3 years. It's sounds like all the planning with tickets, dining and fast passes has become a chore. We were looking at the end of November. Will have to wait till next week to see when my surgery is scheduled to see when the trip is going to happen. Everyone should go to Disney at least one time..



Yes it is quite the chore, but yes everyone should go. We've actually got it down to a near science, my sister and I, we just entertained doing something a bit different for about 3 hours.... then we remembered why we do it the way we do it. If you need any help or want to know where we stay (off site condos, LOVE THEM) let me know. We budget quite a bit because we're two 20 somethings and still at the beginning of our careers. I can help you with fastpass, tickets, and lodging... but the dining plan is way over my head. I have never done it, and to my knowledge cant do it because I'm an annual pass holder and stay offsite. 
Last I heard you have to bundle that with your tickets... reminds me of that commercial where that lady has the puppy and says "WE ALL BUNDLE!"


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Keisha --DH and I saw some of the moon last night. Started to get real cloudy towards the end of the night but it was a site to see.
Robo my foot is feeling better but still having small pains. I'm hoping to do ok at HHN. It will be fun anyway. We can't wait to go. Only 10 days until we are there! Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs. Bluer, I hope in 10 days, you'll feel even better.  Good to hear your are doing well otherwise.  

Cloudy, so I couldn't see the moon either Keisha.  I was bummed, as I really wanted to see it with my own eyes.  Oh well.

Muggy day, with threat of rain.  So far, just clouds then some sun, then more clouds.  DD's game's this afternoon, so hoping she doesn't come home wet.  They will play in rain, as long as no thunder/lightning, and not a downpour.  Got my umbrella ready, so most likely it won't rain.  LOL 

And yep we have a ton of groundhogs too, no prairie dogs that I know of. Many a chipmunk too.  Cute picture Robo.

I need caffeine, so off to a glass of iced tea.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - I may be forced to do a load of laundry @ RP although I did pack a bottle of laundry detergent & figure it'd be easy enough to hand wash the wicking t's in the sink & hang to dry in shower.  Not fond of standing over a washer when so much else beckoning me.  Try as I might, cannot remember seeing the laundry room in the past @ RP because that's the last thing I'm wanting to do on vacation



Janet......I've done one load so far.......in T3 laundry room is on 2nd floor......in T1 it's on the ground floor as you come out of elevators......

I put the load in.....head to the pool or club lounge for 45 minutes and go back and put it in dryer.....it takes an hour for that but our stuff was dry after 45 minutes........hung it up on hangers immediately and no need to iron......yes Mac I will still iron on vacation.......lol.......not this time though......


Having the best time ever!! Sitting in Club lounge with chilled glass of wine before we get an ODC car from outside and head out for dinner later.......either Oceanaire Seafood again or Ocean Prime again......both were amazing.....

dull today but soooooo hot.......wonderful! 

Sal's pizza place at PBH has had a refurb.........nice! Pizza as good as ever...had lunch there today.

Mac.........getting your emails ok, just can't reply so we'll stick to pm's until you get here.........yay!!!!

To anyone who's says anymore than four days is too much.......wrong.......I'm nowhere near ready to leave........


----------



## marciemi

Mac/Janet - I'm back from the cruise and hoping to meet you guys in the next week or two!  Mac - know you had troubles with my last one but just sent you a PM so please let me know if you didn't get it!  Janet - know I owe you an email but let me know when your plans finalize more!  And anyone else coming in - please let me know too and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet......I've done one load so far.......in T3 laundry room is on 2nd floor......in T1 it's on the ground floor as you come out of elevators......
> 
> I put the load in.....head to the pool or club lounge for 45 minutes and go back and put it in dryer.....it takes an hour for that but our stuff was dry after 45 minutes........hung it up on hangers immediately and no need to iron......yes Mac I will still iron on vacation.......lol.......not this time though......
> 
> 
> Having the best time ever!! Sitting in Club lounge with chilled glass of wine before we get an ODC car from outside and head out for dinner later.......either Oceanaire Seafood again or Ocean Prime again......both were amazing.....
> 
> dull today but soooooo hot.......wonderful!
> 
> Sal's pizza place at PBH has had a refurb.........nice! Pizza as good as ever...had lunch there today.
> 
> Mac.........getting your emails ok, just can't reply so we'll stick to pm's until you get here.........yay!!!!
> 
> To anyone who's says anymore than four days is too much.......wrong.......I'm nowhere near ready to leave........



thanks, I'm not a trusting enough soul to let my clothes un-attended.

Jen - hoping another 10 days will give your foot time to heal more

I'm killing time, waiting to leave for hospital re overnight testing I've been putting off for months, then get booted @ 5:30 amoh happy joy _not_ lol.


----------



## macraven

_finally packed

leaving in less than 5 hours from now to the airport.

now to catch some sleep

marcie i sent you a reply by pm
you have my cell number and ill call you later wednesday


janet, you're up next to leave for vacation
see you in orlando

hope all are doing fine here_


----------



## pcstang

Schumi - wish we were at the dark side with you! Been at the world since Friday and I am extremely unimpressed with CM's, fp+, crowds etc. We are having a good time but miss USO. I've been going to WDW for 30+ years but haven't been in about 3 years. Things have changed for sure. We will be back in December for the Christmas decorations and Odborne lights and that will be it for quite a while! We are still here till next Sunday and will have a fun but it sure isn't Universal


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac and Tink!  Hope to say hello to some in 10 days.  Dark side, here I come soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Another muggy day.  Rain to come the next two days, 2 inches by the time it's over.  Oh well, we haven't had rain for several days now, so as long as the week-end is rain free, I'm good.

Take care all!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


>



Sea ya soon.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Schumi - wish we were at the dark side with you! Been at the world since Friday and I am extremely unimpressed with CM's, fp+, crowds etc. We are having a good time but miss USO. I've been going to WDW for 30+ years but haven't been in about 3 years. Things have changed for sure. We will be back in December for the Christmas decorations and Odborne lights and that will be it for quite a while! We are still here till next Sunday and will have a fun but it sure isn't Universal



Yep, we have not been back to Disney since I believe 2008. Just nothing for us there to justify the cost. We talk every year they have the 3 day FL special but always pass it by.


----------



## marciemi

Mac - I replied to your last PM - if you sent another after that, please let me know!  In any case, if you can let me know what you have planned this Thu & Fri those might be the best options to meet you at Disney (anywhere, any time).    Looking like next weekend (11th) isn't going to work for HHN as my Navy son will be home just a couple days and trying to get him loaded up and packed and off to SC for his first "real" move.  You have my cell as well so I'll look forward to hearing from you Wed!



macraven said:


> _finally packed
> 
> leaving in less than 5 hours from now to the airport.
> 
> now to catch some sleep
> 
> marcie i sent you a reply by pm
> you have my cell number and ill call you later wednesday
> 
> 
> janet, you're up next to leave for vacation
> see you in orlando
> 
> hope all are doing fine here_


----------



## keishashadow

Happy trails to Tink (who I forgot to exchange info to try & see @ MCO in passing, if u run into Mac have her give u my cell phone # to text) & Mac - see you soon.  Lynne - if we do drive up on the 11th, will shout out.  that is a lot of rain, yikes. 

Marci - welcome home, hope the cruise was a goodie! Will text once I have firm confirmation of trip extension.

I seriously wasted my evening yesterday, wound up back home within 3 hours.  Dr's office filled out the wrong test Rx.Glad I caught it before they started, now starting to think I should find a new specialist.   

Disney loud & proud here but quite the Universal fan too.  Orlando is giant buffet, such a plethora of options I cannot be concentric

Heading out tomorrow evening. One of the things I had expected was that at least we wouldn't have to deal with the humidity of Orlando for west coast portion of the trip.  ha  They are having a freak heat wave w/high humidity, will file it under best laid plans going awry.   Did see Vegas breaking heat record of 101 degrees today, dry heat, but hot is hot lol.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

On the way to the airport


----------



## buckeev

Ditto K...
We rarely go to Orlando w/o hitting both sides of town. Unfortunately, it does fragment the experience somewhat...especially with the the sorry "Highway System"...but...1st _(wd)_*WORLD* problems, eh?!

Mac...say high to the clowns...(the actors).


----------



## Belle0101

Just driving by quickly (sh, don't tell on me, I said I was cleaning  ).  I'm so happy for all of you that are traveling and I really can't wait to hear about it.  In the meantime I'm keeping my fingers crossed for safe travels, great weather and the most excellent of experiences!


----------



## schumigirl

Pc.....wish you were here with us too.........would have been nice to meet up with you.......maybe next time....you and keisha are top of my list.......

Tink and Mac......hope you brought your umbrella.........its been monsoon like all morning and still going strong.....ideal shopping time.........and typical of me.......visit to my favourite dentist in Celebration.....yep crown came loose this morning........hopefully all cemented back in.......

Now to decide where to eat lunch...........

Hope your journeys are good Mac and tink........can you bring the sun back........been glorious up to now.........


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Thanks for wishing me better peeps!!

I finally got a good nights sleep last night. Just need my head cold to sort out, but I'm on the mend.

Safe travels and happy vacation to this weeks travelors.

Have a safe trip Mac!

Oh no Schumi! So sorry about all your crown issues  what a horrible reoccurrence.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Pc.....wish you were here with us too.........would have been nice to meet up with you.......maybe next time....you and keisha are top of my list.......
> 
> Tink and Mac......hope you brought your umbrella.........its been monsoon like all morning and still going strong.....ideal shopping time.........and typical of me.......visit to my favourite dentist in Celebration.....yep crown came loose this morning........hopefully all cemented back in.......
> 
> Now to decide where to eat lunch...........
> 
> Hope your journeys are good Mac and tink........can you bring the sun back........been glorious up to now.........




Wow that is crazy!

We will catch you next year. There is no rooms this weekend.


----------



## macraven

On my iPhone and hate typing on it 

Have not figure out how to fix typos 
Little screen and fat fingers here 

Poured rain off and on today
Had mini umbrella 

Marcie sent you a pm yesterday for schedule here
Waiting to hear from you
Moving to uo Saturday
Plan to talk non stop with schumi
I'll stick her crown back on with gum

If I missed a homie here I'll catch up once my iPod is charged

iPad that is

Hope all are well

See the blue crew soon


----------



## Bluer101

Glad ya made it. Have a good time even between the rain drops.


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> On my iPhone and hate typing on it
> 
> Have not figure out how to fix typos
> Little screen and fat fingers here
> 
> Poured rain off and on today
> Had mini umbrella
> 
> Marcie sent you a pm yesterday for schedule here
> Waiting to hear from you
> Moving to uo Saturday
> Plan to talk non stop with schumi
> I'll stick her crown back on with gum
> 
> If I missed a homie here I'll catch up once my iPod is charged
> 
> iPad that is
> 
> Hope all are well
> 
> See the blue crew soon




On my way! 

Flight leaves at 9:35 am tomorrow!

Will be at Busch for Howl-o-Scream on Thursday then RPH for HHN Fri, Sat, and Sun!

See ya on Sun mac!  
Where's tha gang???

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping all in Florida are having a good time and hope the rain goes away.

Safe travels Marquibiri!






 Well, everything is wet after an inch of rain last night.  Rinse and repeat today.  Another inch expected.  Right now no rain, but over 71 percent dew point. Muggy, muggy, muggy.  Hehe I'm a muggle today! 


And a funny:


----------



## keishashadow

gotta love fat cats!

woke up crack of dawn to log into SWA @ t-24, barely got B boarding slots.  Each flight seems more as tho more are buying the early board.  least no luggage charges thus far.

it has been pouring since yesterday afternoon, sending it out east, they'll get the storm coming up the coast for double trouble.  Lynne - do you look to get hit with that mess?

need to finish packing & clean the house before we leave.  Hold down the fort!


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure Keisha, those forever possible storm tracks all seem to keep the storm off to sea far enough to not bother us, so we have a few days of other rain, from the jet stream's dipping south and picking up moisture from the gulf, to deal with in the mean time.  Hence, muggle conditions in between the heavy rain.  Thunder last night too!

Wahoo!  to packing and readying the house Keisha!  Safe travels to you too!  And hey, any seat in a SW plane is a good one.  I go hot and cold with buying early bird.  I tend to buy it for return flight.  Though I've been known to check in with my phone while waiting for a Shamu show.

I hope early bird Mac is having a nice cup of coffee right now!  Hopefully your ipad is charged enough for purple to return.  Not a fan of typing on the ipad or iphone.  Fat fingers, yep, that's me too.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry I brought the rain...I hadn't seen the sun for a week at home and was looking forward to seeing blue skies...the only time we did was on the plane to Orlando, briefly...glad I took a pic so I remember what it looks like

Janet...we checked in right at the 24 hour mark and got B group too.  The days of A group are over I guess...not gonna waste good money for a 1 hour flight...we've sat at the back of the plane and it's not that bad.

We had a good first day and managed to miss the downpours.  The bottom fell out just as we arrived at Mythos and it managed to clear out the park so all rides were a walk on 

Looking out the window now and unless my eyes are deceiving me there is actually some blue skies and sun peeking through time to hit the parks.

Safe travels to Janet and Marco...hope we can meet up at some point...still trying to catch up with Carole and Mac.

Happy Hump day to all


----------



## macraven

It's Wednesday ?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> It's Wednesday ?



yes ma'am!  The wet dog is enjoying our soggy Wednesday!  Hope all is well at the Motherland.

Hope you're on your 10th cup of coffee by now - still typing on the phone?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Our count down continues.......8 days! We are getting so excited about seeing everyone and HHN. 

So who is next to travel? I start to loose track of everyone. Wishing everyone safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It's Wednesday ?





Although can it be Wednesday but two weeks ago..........

Tell me you got my pm.......email now not working at all, not getting any but will pm till we chat........


Sat in club lounge having chilled wine, trying to decide where to go for dinner tonight.....can't decide between somewhere outside or stay in resort and have some pool time........been boiling hot today......wonderful!!!

Did some nice shopping after the parks today.......Mall at Millennia didn't know what hit it..........


----------



## Belle0101

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Our count down continues.......8 days! We are getting so excited about seeing everyone and HHN.
> So who is next to travel? I start to loose track of everyone. Wishing everyone safe travels!



I think I might be one of the last to go, if not actually the last.  I leave 10/26.


----------



## macraven

Belle0101 said:


> I think I might be one of the last to go, if not actually the last.  I leave 10/26.




Going last can be a good thing
All the homies here will be excited for you and a bit jealous they aren't there also

Can never get enough of the darkside

More days at the motherland for me and a few ups while here

Will go into that later
Resort here excellent but a few icky times in the parks
Got an owe yesterday and hope recovery is soon
I need my feet for hhn

My cell phone battery drained in the parks which wasn't good
I was trying to sign documents on our new digs at the time
Long story for another time

No rain today and that was a good thing
Will try to be here more after I move over to RPR
Internet at Disney has not been wonderful


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....sent you a pm with plans for meeting tonight....hope you got it.....my email is down altogether so not getting any......will get them when I get home no doubt....lol......

Mac........nearly the weekend we have been planning for so long.....yay.......

Hope today is as hot as yesterday was......


----------



## Lynne G

Rest those feet Mac!  Battery drain is a bummer.  I forever forget to charge, then I'm hunting down a charger.  I'm hoping all the rain we've been having will mean no rain when I'm there.  I love the weather people, they say they have a spaghetti track for the hurricane.  Some go right over us, some not.  So, I think that means we'll get more rain.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy the day all!

and a funny for all you tourists in the World and Dark Side now:


----------



## tink1957

Love the lions Lynne...hate typing on my phone and for some reason the dis looks different here at Cabana Bay..the font is too small for this blind old lady 

Got your pm and responded Carole...looking forward to seeing you tonight.

Mac...take care of yourself woman...we have HHN to do...hope we can meet up soon.  I'll try to call you later.

We had a great day yesterday..hit the parks early for us at 10am then ate lunch at 3 BS ...did some shopping and more rides....back to CB for the afternoon and floated down the lazy river then up to the bar for an amazing discovery...refillable pool cups with $10 refills 
We later dined at Bubba Gumps then played mini golf and rounded the night up with a visit to Rising Star and Pat O'Brien's...what fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that's a mountain lion or cougar or puma.  We call them mountain lions and are a symbol of Penn State U.  Guess he got scared and ended up there.  Poor guy.


----------



## marciemi

Some pics of Mac & I having fun at Epcot this afternoon - thanks Mac!  Great to see you again!!


----------



## Belle0101

Thanks for sharing the photos marciemi!  

I feel bad for the mountain lion / cougar / puma.    I hope he, or she, was able to get down safely.


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Some pics of Mac & I having fun at Epcot this afternoon - thanks Mac!  Great to see you again!!
> 
> View attachment 126834 View attachment 126835 View attachment 126836



I know those 2 lady's. Hope ya having fun.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey Gang ... just poppin' in to say Hi ...







...been busy so haven't been on much ... hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

marciemi said:


> Some pics of Mac & I having fun at Epcot this afternoon - thanks Mac!  Great to see you again!!
> 
> View attachment 126834 View attachment 126835 View attachment 126836



You both look marvelous!!!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures Marcie. Looks like Mac and you had a nice time in Epcot.

HaHa Bonny!  Funny picture.

It has been a busy week!l

Rainy and cool today.  Rinse and repeat the next two days.  Gloomy weekend.  At least they are saying the Hurricane is starting to head out to sea.  

Take care all!


----------



## keishashadow

ckg in, waiting for delayed flight to beautiful downtown burbank.

HHN tonight!!! USH version woohoo

vegas as usual kicked me in the the butt:  escaped up $20 on winnings but beginning of blisters from tromping 8+ miles in flip flops (but they were crocs).  Glad i brought bandaids.  Was up from 3:30 am EST to 1:00 am Pacific time.  decided sleeping in today beat the free buffet lol


----------



## macraven

Not hot at Disney today
Looks like rain coming in


----------



## macraven

No rain but I had my Bella just in case
It fits iny pocket 
Just mini


----------



## tink1957

Janet...I feel your pain on the flip flops...wore them today for the water rides and I have my own matching blister ...we cancelled Finnegan's today as we couldn't get there in time...they keep sending me  texts that my table is ready...funny I didn't get any yesterday when I was there waiting 
Still having a great time...the plan for tonight is to hit HHN and play it by ear since we're getting there late...we may just walk around and enjoy the scarezones and watch the Jack show.

Have fun with the mouse mac 
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Not hot at Disney today
> Looks like rain coming in



You need to get over to Universal quick........its boiling here today again.........bliss!!! See ya tomorrow...... Finally our weekend is here..........

Janet.....ouch!! Having sore feet sucks........I use a mix of padded mole foam with trainers and body glide when I wear those crocs we spoke about.......bit late to tell you now though........hope it's not too bad and have a great time......

Vicki....was fun last night seeing youse guys again.........we made it to nearly 11 before we quit.......hit IOA early this morning.....its catching up now...........


Thinking we might hit HHN again tonight and go to Cowfish again........really like it in there.........not supposed to rain tonight again.....yay!!


----------



## macraven

Back in my room and packing up to move hotels tomorrow 
Carole, don't over sleep Saturday 
See you in the lobby 
7 years in the masking finally!

Janet take pics of hhn in CA tonight 
Later homies

Hugs to all


----------



## tink1957

Hey Carole... It was great catching up last night...we made it till midnight... I was too pooped to party...stopped at Red Oven Pizza...it was ok for a quick bite.  Funny we were discussing going to Cowfish tonight too since you recommended it...we may see you there.


----------



## goofyfigment

Planning on heading down to hhn when I get out of work. So I should be there by 7. Have one final house to do and then will just take in the scare zones


----------



## buckeev

marciemi said:


> Some pics of Mac & I having fun at Epcot this afternoon - thanks Mac!  Great to see you again!!
> 
> View attachment 126834 View attachment 126835 View attachment 126836


Look at them thar cuties! Y'all look like you actually can stand to be around each other!


----------



## macraven

How is sun poisoning treated?
I was told by the medic it can clear over time

Over time, how much time?


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Look at them thar cuties! Y'all look like you actually can stand to be around each other!


Marcie joined the sans probably on it's first page

She is a likable homie

When we went on mission to Mars at Epcot, her traing from west point came
She gave the orders and the two in the cab with us paid attention to her

She outranked them

Captain Marci stayed the day


----------



## tinydancer09

I think I went away too long. I dont know anyones real names anymore uh ohhhhhh. BTW My name is Terri. I don't think I've ever used it on here  

Love the picture from Epcot! I look forward to the festival next year. We'll be down there not long after my birthday. It's the only way I can drag  my sister to Epcot is if I can use an excuse like that. She's not a fan... 

On another note..... I booked a hotel for December. I've been getting this e-mail about 50% off rates and I was thinking it was too good to be true and it was some "ONLY ON SUPER EXPENSIVE ROOMS" But it wasn't!!! I called and got CB, RPR, AND PBH rates for December 13-16... RPR was only $394 TOTAL!!! We paid 761 for HRH for the same number of nights 2 weeks ago. Crazy! 

So... I'm back to counting my pennies and saving up for another trip. One of my longest BFF's graduates from PTA school in December so we're going to be celebrating again. Then sister's trip to WDW in February. I'm going to be eating sandwiches for a while, but it's sooooo worth it! I have to renew both of my passes towards the beginning of December. I'm not sure why I thought it a good idea to buy annual passes right before Christmas 

Anyways I hope everyone is good! Looks like those on trips to the motherlands are having a good time. Stay dry! Lottts of moisture overtop of us right now.


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok hhn was incredible tonite big improvements since opening weekend


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Ok hhn was incredible tonite big improvements since opening weekend



We thought that too......was a fantastic night.....

Loving all the scare zones.....Body Collectors, Freddy V Jason, Monsters and Mayhem and Insidious along with The Purge are fantastic.......

Alice and Run we didn't like and WD was a huge disappointment.........

Was busy last night and we had rain for about 20 minutes......then it was fine, bit cooler which helped....the old feet are starting to complain after 16 days walking constantly..........


----------



## macraven

It is moving day for me!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> It is moving day for me!



Need help???


----------



## Robo56

Mac the bad news is depending on how bad the burn is usually week to 2 weeks. There are different types of presentation of sun poisoning. 1. Red peeling burn, rash, or the combo of the two. 

Some medications that people take make them a little more susceptible to burns. With all sun poisoning staying hydrated is very important. Try not to allow anymore exposure of the area burned to the sun. 

If it is the rash. Mixing a dab of extra strength benedryl cream and a dab of extra strength cortisone cream in the palm of your hand then applying to the rash helps. If the itching is very bad at night you can take benedryl tablet. Don't take the benedryl during the day it can make you sleepy. 

Advil or aleve helps with discomfort. This and all the above you can get at Walmart or Walgreens etc. 

If it is the red burn no rash aloe Vera we'll help on skin if you are not allergic. 

Hope this helps Mac. Don't want you to be miserable on your vacation. If things get worse go back and see someone about it. 

Have fun meeting up with your fellow Disboard friends.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo! Hope Mac made it safely to the Dark side, and is taking care of that burn. Careful and hugs.  Agree with Robo, I would say around 2 weeks to fully heal.  I hope your not in pain.

Lazy rainy Saturday.  Cooler too.



  Have a great time at HHN tonight!  Those that get to enjoy it, Bluers, Mac, Schumi, and all you other DISers!


----------



## tink1957

We only managed to do one house last night, AWIL but it was a good one.  We mostly walked around and enjoyed the scarezones.

We dined at Cowfish and it was yummy...we will be back.

Off now to the parks and  then onto Finnegan's to watch the GA/AL game...it should be a good one...hope it's mostly over before HHN starts or I might have a hard decision to make 

Raven...hope we see you soon...we need to meet up tonight...will try to call.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Need help???



We got her covered...........This weekend has been long anticipated as you know.......so making the most of it, just the 3 of us........



tink1957 said:


> We only managed to do one house last night, AWIL but it was a good one.  We mostly walked around and enjoyed the scarezones.
> 
> We dined at Cowfish and it was yummy...we will be back.
> 
> Off now to the parks and  then onto Finnegan's to watch the GA/AL game...it should be a good one...hope it's mostly over before HHN starts or I might have a hard decision to make
> 
> Raven...hope we see you soon...we need to meet up tonight...will try to call.



Wait for Cowfish last night when we got there was 55 minutes so we went to Margaritaville...........no way we're waiting that long..........we waited 5 minutes with priority seating, originally told us 30
We did 6 houses, WD was big disappointment..........sorry we waited almost 15 minutes with Express for that........but Express was worth its wait in gold last night, well it's worth it every night but it was busy last two nights..........giving it a miss tonight, going for dinner with mac and talk our socks off..........


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> We got her covered...........This weekend has been long anticipated as you know.......so making the most of it, just the 3 of us........



I don't blame you guys. You will have a blast.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> How is sun poisoning treated?
> I was told by the medic it can clear over time
> 
> Over time, how much time?


I missed seeing this yesterday.

Where is it? What kind is it? My brother is a ging and he would get it so bad it would take him down a week and he'd be sick to his stomach and all. I got it once between my lady lumps while laying out in my bikini...just had what felt like a fever and couldn't move very well but I never got sick.

Just make sure you cover as much of it as possible and stay hydrated. If you get nauseous try gingerale and emetrol (spelling?) I but it at walgreens. Lots of aloe lotion! If it's itchy like everyone else said try some benadryl or cortisone cream.

Drink a lot of fluids!Stay in the shade, and try not to overheat! :/ I hope it clears soon. Just kind of depends on how bad it is and how prone to burn you are. When I lightly burn or get pink it's gne within 1 day so when I got sun poisoning it cleared within 2-3. When my brother gets lightly burned it sticks around for a while so he was very sick for a week.....


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone  hope everyone is having a great Sunday morning.


----------



## macraven

Robo

I have prescription cortisone for my psoriasis 
I'll use it on my feet
Still get some chills from the burn but not as much now
Thank you for the info

Had fun with Carole and Tom today


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> I missed seeing this yesterday.
> 
> Where is it? What kind is it? My brother is a ging and he would get it so bad it would take him down a week and he'd be sick to his stomach and all. I got it once between my lady lumps while laying out in my bikini...just had what felt like a fever and couldn't move very well but I never got sick.
> 
> Just make sure you cover as much of it as possible and stay hydrated. If you get nauseous try gingerale and emetrol (spelling?) I but it at walgreens. Lots of aloe lotion! If it's itchy like everyone else said try some benadryl or cortisone cream.
> 
> Drink a lot of fluids!Stay in the shade, and try not to overheat! :/ I hope it clears soon. Just kind of depends on how bad it is and how prone to burn you are. When I lightly burn or get pink it's gne within 1 day so when I got sun poisoning it cleared within 2-3. When my brother gets lightly burned it sticks around for a while so he was very sick for a week.....



Har-Har...She said_ LADY LUMPS!_ 
We've been printing thousands of "Save the Lady Lumps"-(Pink Out) tees the past few weeks for BC Month. I've printed so many pink shirts, when I sneeze, it looks like a PINK FOG has rolled in off the bay!!!  

Mac...You've gotta control yerself...Resist the temptation to go streaking through the parks.


----------



## tink1957

Glad you and Carole had fun Mac...we're sitting here at Finnegan's waiting on a table for our 4:30 reservation...it's now 1 hour since we checked in...HHN starts at 6 so we'll probably just forget it since there's no time to get our food...at least we got to sit in the corner and drink a Strongbow  could be worse.

Cowfish for dinner tonight after HHN sounds great.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely couple of days with mac..........decided to give horror nights a miss tonight as we are whooped........

Had super day yesterday and had few cocktails before and after dinner last night ........I love cocktails.........and we talked non stop......did the parks today for final time.......now sitting in Club Lounge relaxing. Nice. 

Love this hotel. They know how to take care of you properly...............above and beyond........

Already sorted for next year


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Har-Har...She said_ LADY LUMPS!_
> We've been printing thousands of "Save the Lady Lumps"-(Pink Out) tees the past few weeks for BC Month. I've printed so many pink shirts, when I sneeze, it looks like a PINK FOG has rolled in off the bay!!!
> 
> Mac...You've gotta control yerself...Resist the temptation to go streaking through the parks.


Haha I love it! We're big into the Save the Tata's movement here. My dance teacher is some... 8? years cancer free. I can't remember how many years it is now. But so many people at our dance studio have been direct affected by Breast Cancer! 

Also don't even get me started on RED tide..... it just rolled into the panhandle and people are not happy.... Wanting refunds for mother nature. So sorry people....


----------



## macraven

I need a translator 
Have no idea what tiny is talking about 

At hhn still
Bill and teds a disappointment 

Got in at finnegans with no wait at 
4:20


----------



## Robo56

Kicked  back with the legs elevated this evening. Had family over and celebrated my great nephews 6th birthday. The little ones loved the Halloween decorations. Love hanging out with the family.

Mac and Schumi glad you girls enjoyed your cocktails and visit. Oh and Mac go ahead and streak if you want to. 

Tinyd the race for the cure run was last weekend here. Cousin and sister in law are survivors. Never heard the reference "lady lumps before".

 The younger girls I used to work with thought it was hysterical that I didn't know what a shart was. Haha learn something new everyday. 

The Fall Festival starts tomorrow. It is one of the biggest food festivals Around. People come from all over to attend. All the money raised goes to support community organizations. It's nice. If your a foody it a big deal. I haven't been for a few years.  Might try and go. Usually to many people and cooking smells for me.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac- Which part? I talk a lot. Lady Lumps? Red Tide? Panhandle? 
Lady lumps are the upper region fluffy pillows that sometimes try to kill us with breast cancer.
Red Tide- Bacteria that floats around in the ocean. Kills all the fish, smells really bad. PISSES PEOPLE OFF. I work property management with my mom at the beach. Beach Vacation rentals! Red tide is awful.... you can't fish or get in the water. And the beaches usually have to be cleaned daily to make the smell even manageable... sometimes that doesnt do anything
Panhandle- of florida. Panama City, Mexico Beach, Apalachicola, Port St Joe/Cape San Blas (ME), Destin... etc. 

If anything else just let me know... I talk a lot and I talk fast. Sometimes you just have to put your hand up and stay STOP! or SLOW DOWN!

Robo- Yay for fun for a cure!!! And SUPER YAY for survivors!!! Also... yay for leaning shart  hahahahaha


----------



## pcstang

Red tide is terrible! I already have bad allergies and red tide made them that much worse. Lived in PCB for 16 years.


----------



## macraven

Monday again
Time to get up sleepy heads

Looks like rain here right now
Ugh

Will see Carole before they leave here
So I'm staying put until she raps on my door 

Later homies


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to see you had a good time with Carole, Mac.  Hope the rain is a no show or is over quick.  Very cool here right now.  We went down to the 40's overnight.  DH and I are fighting over turning on the heater.  Yeah, there's only so many coats and blankets when the house is cool too.

So, at least the nice Hurricane went out to sea, and not that close to us.  Rain from the Nor'easter is mostly gone, just damp and cool today. 






   Have a good Monday all!  And enjoy that cup of coffee (well tea for me) in honor of the first Monday in October.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Monday again
> Time to get up sleepy heads
> 
> Looks like rain here right now
> Ugh
> 
> Will see Carole before they leave here
> So I'm staying put until she raps on my door
> 
> Later homies



Say bye for me!

The radar shows no rain up there now. Hope it stays away for ya.


----------



## snoopboop

Good morning, all. I hope you don't mind if I join the "Something About Nothing" party!!! I don't know if you'll recognize me from the boards... I mostly lurk but every once and a while I chime in.   I'm a huge Harry Potter nerd and UO is my happy place. I know many of you can relate. 

So..... here's to a great start to the week! Thanks for letting me tag along here!!


----------



## marciemi

Man, too much CFB this weekend.  I'm reading Tiny Dancer's posts going "Roll Tide?"  Then....."oh".    Hope everyone has a great week!  Oldest son here for a visit this weekend is now on a plane back to Boston.  DH is on a plane to Milwaukee for the week.  I'm here alone with 2 cats.  Guys had fun with cheesehead Mickey ears at the parks yesterday and even shared with a bride & groom from Milwaukee.    We also ran into friends from Boston at MK which was totally unplanned and cool!


----------



## Lynne G

Snoop!  We chat about Universal and just about everything and nothing.  Please chime in any time! 

Marcie, sounds like everyone is getting outta town except you!  Ahh lucky kitties and seems like all had a fun time.  I'd take one of your cats on my lap right now, it's still cool inside.

I need another cup of tea.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Got in at finnegans with no wait at
> 4:20



We checked in around that time...funny I didn't see you but it was super busy.  My mistake was asking for a table in the bar and by the time I realized it and told them we would take any table at 4:40...it was too late.  We got a text that our table was ready at 5:43.

Cowfish was excellent so I'm kind of glad we didn't eat at Finnegan's but sorry we missed seeing you  Maybe we can meet up at the parks after you say goodbye to Carole.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello all my universal buddies! I'm back... well technically I "left" about 4 days ago but this is the 1st chance I've had to come on the Dis.

I hope everyone is well! 

I absolutely loved HHN 25. I am so glad I booked it. My favorite house was _Jack presents 25 years_ and I loved both shows. macraven you were right about werewolf, that house was amazing!


----------



## Bluer101

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello all my universal buddies! I'm back... well technically I "left" about 4 days ago but this is the 1st chance I've had to come on the Dis.
> 
> I hope everyone is well!
> 
> I absolutely loved HHN 25. I am so glad I booked it. My favorite house was _Jack presents 25 years_ and I loved both shows. macraven you were right about werewolf, that house was amazing!



That house is one of my favorites too and can't wait till Friday night. Our DS will see it for the first time and it is well done and themed.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Bluer101 said:


> That house is one of my favorites too and can't wait till Friday night. Our DS will see it for the first time and it is well done and themed.



Yey, i hope he likes it!

Of course I don't want to talk about it too much, as to not spoil it for anyone but can I also say how much i loved Jack as a character. His mannerisms and make-up/costume was top notch. Oh and of course Chance. Everyone say hello Chance...


----------



## macraven

Hey snoop
Happy you are here and now one of the homies!

Vicki maybe will see you on the parks
Sorry but didn't see you at hhn last night 

Said goodbye to Carole this morning
We were too tired to cry.   Lol

Later homies


----------



## schumigirl

Hey snoop......nice to see ya join in.......

mac.......had " my moment" when we left lobby.........will miss RPR a lot, they make it even more special every time we go there.........guess what I had for lunch..........lol........

Sat in MCO waiting........flight on time thankfully........a 9 hour flight is bad enough without being delayed.........looking forward to seeing my boy though.........

We have had an amazing vacation.......and can say it's less than a year till we get back......


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Hey snoop......nice to see ya join in.......
> 
> mac.......had " my moment" when we left lobby.........will miss RPR a lot, they make it even more special every time we go there.........guess what I had for lunch..........lol........
> 
> Sat in MCO waiting........flight on time thankfully........a 9 hour flight is bad enough without being delayed.........looking forward to seeing my boy though.........
> 
> We have had an amazing vacation.......and can say it's less than a year till we get back......



Time flys when your having fun. Have a safe flight.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Time flys when your having fun. Have a safe flight.



It sure does........thanks bluer..........night flights drag if we don't sleep......but a glass of wine and I'll hopefully drop off......


Meant to say.....we were overjoyed to see how quiet the parks were for the most part.......where there were queues EP was a blessing........we tend to avoid Saturday's in the parks but rest of the time it was lovely.

Apart from HHN as time went on......we had EP and I still wouldn't do horror nights without that......but last few nights it was super busy!! We did 6 nights all in and saw everything we wanted to when we wanted to without queueing.......except one night for WD......wished we hadn't bothered with that one.

September is an amazing time to go still.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a good flight Schumi!  Nice times in Universal, but always is still good to sleep in your own bed.  Sure the boy is glad you are home too!


7 more days.


----------



## buckeev

Dang Schum...we just missed y'all! 
Did you leave anything good to eat!!??? 

4 more days 'till wheels up here! I'll probably "pack" when I get up to go to the airport.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Har-Har...She said_ LADY LUMPS!_
> We've been printing thousands of "Save the Lady Lumps"-(Pink Out) tees the past few weeks for BC Month. I've printed so many pink shirts, when I sneeze, it looks like a PINK FOG has rolled in off the bay!!!
> 
> Mac...You've gotta control yerself...Resist the temptation to go streaking through the parks.



You must have read my post on the motherland side.
Think it was in 2005 or 6
The time I was a streaker......

Jumped out of the shower as I thought I heard someone in my room
9:00 in the morning when this happened

Wrapped a towel around me and took a peak out the opened door
Phone in room rang and I pushed the door open more door slammed on my towel

As hard as I tried, I could not get the towel out of the door.

I travel solo so no want to let me back in thr room

Totally naked and started to walk to the lobby.
Once all the gawkers had their giggles, a housekeeper saw me and gave me towels to cover up


----------



## macraven

snoopboop said:


> Good morning, all. I hope you don't mind if I join the "Something About Nothing" party!!! I don't know if you'll recognize me from the boards... I mostly lurk but every once and a while I chime in.   I'm a huge Harry Potter nerd and UO is my happy place. I know many of you can relate.
> 
> So..... here's to a great start to the week! Thanks for letting me tag along here!!


I just fixed up your king suite and it is gorgeous 
You'll love the view and five foot TV screen on the wall

We all need to drop by with goodies for you
I'll bring the butterbeer


----------



## macraven

Carole, only 4.5 more hours and you'll be landing

Safe travels driving back home!

Missed you the minute you left my room today......

In case you are wondering, heat in room is now set at 77

I caught up with Vicki at Mythos late afternoon, then did some rides with her and her son
She has a really nice kid, it was nice to spend a brief time with them.

My sun poisoning on the feet really cleared up today, so I wore my Tevas again

Back in my room about 5:30, took Tevas off 
Burn is back
Again with chills and meds on feet
Taking a park break tommorow


----------



## snoopboop

macraven said:


> I just fixed up your king suite and it is gorgeous
> You'll love the view and five foot TV screen on the wall
> 
> We all need to drop by with goodies for you
> I'll bring the butterbeer



Can it please be the warm kind!? I haven't tried it yet!!!! 

I'll supply the butterbeer cupcakes. I even make Snape cupcake wrappers to go around them.... They're almost too lovely to eat.


----------



## macraven

You'll have all three types!

And a barrel of the warm bb
All of them are lush

My heart belongs to the frozen bb


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Carole, only 4.5 more hours and you'll be landing
> 
> Safe travels driving back home!
> 
> Missed you the minute you left my room today......
> 
> In case you are wondering, heat in room is now set at 77
> 
> I caught up with Vicki at Mythos late afternoon, then did some rides with her and her son
> She has a really nice kid, it was nice to spend a brief time with them.
> 
> My sun poisoning on the feet really cleared up today, so I wore my Tevas again
> 
> Back in my room about 5:30, took Tevas off
> Burn is back
> Again with chills and meds on feet
> Taking a park break tommorow



Heat on in the room? 

You know we like it as cold as it gets, 65 and our fan we bring blowing.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Heat on in the room?
> 
> You know we like it as cold as it gets, 65 and our fan we bring blowing.



I know you like your room to be cold as a freezer
Chills came back and need to sweat it out
It worked last for me, think it will again

When Carole came to my room this morning she did mention my room was boiling....lol

Hoping ac will be back on Tuesday


----------



## Belle0101

3 weeks and I land in Florida!  

Sorry about your sun poisoning Mac.  I know firsthand how miserable that it.  And that's the first time I read about your streaking story.  Oh my!


----------



## tink1957

It was great to spend the afternoon with you Raven....so sorry to hear about your sun poisoning rearing its ugly head again...put some aloe on it and take care...maybe some Jack and coke would help.

Now comes the time to pack up and move to Pop for a day of fun at Epcot...looking forward to Food &  Wine...not looking forward to retuning to the real world on Wednesday night.

It's been a wonderful trip ...we've discovered some great new places and had good times with friends...couldn't have asked for more.

Oh mac...streaking 

Have a great trip home Carole...take care and see you next year.


----------



## macraven

Hey Vicki

2 more hours and Carole could be landing
I'm sure she is excited to see her boy soon
Hope she has a safe drive back home after the flight


----------



## tink1957

Mac & me today at IOA


----------



## macraven

Vicki, you always have the sweetest smile

Last trip of long hair pictures of me and last donation to Locks of Love.
Made hair appointment for the 19 th for a short cut.
Long hair too hard to take care of

Have been doing hair donations the past 35 years


----------



## tinydancer09

PCstang- Howdy neightbor! I guess I should have guessed that from your name. I didn't suffer from allergies last time red tide rolled around. This should be a fun weekend for me. I live in GA and travel back and forth to Port St Joe every few weekends. Headed there this weekend.

Snoop- welcome! Also huge potterhead. some people say I'm obsessed... I say so what. 

Marcie- I even typed roll tide on accident once. OOPS. 

Mac- OMG! I dont even know what I would do. curl up and lay in misery at my door step and scream for help?! lol So wait. Was the room door open?! I'm confused. It's easy.. I get confused a lot.


----------



## tinydancer09

also DISboards is about to drive me NUTS!!!!

Apparently we now have video advertisements at the bottom and every few sections my screen pops down to it. MOST ANNOYING THING ON THE PLANET. STOP it!!! make it stop!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies!  Anyplace to post a totally Disney Free road trip?  Anyway, just back from the the National and State and sometimes Navaho park trip.  I have about 780 photos now that I have edited them.

Looks like I missed some birthdays and other events.  Anyway, I am home now.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Agavegirl, that sounds like you had an awesome trip.  I've seen trip reports in the Community Board, the Southern California Board, and a Dad posted his in the DAD's Board.  So, either way, I'd like to see your pictures.  I love the parks in our country.

Mac, a streaker!    Hope your feet are feeling better and healing from the sun damage.

Belle, time is passing quickly!  You'll be in the Dark Side before you know it.

48 degrees this morning, but hoping to be around 70 in the afternoon.  Now that the sun is up, I thought I was wearing black, well, it's dark blue, or eek, dark green.  Guess I need better lighting! 






Oh yes it is.  Soccer tonight, jacket definitely needed.  Once that sun goes down, cool temps arrive quick.  I hate night games.  Need the blanket too, those metal seats in the stands get cold!


----------



## snoopboop

tink1957 said:


> Now comes the time to pack up and move to Pop for a day of fun at Epcot...looking forward to Food &  Wine...not looking forward to retuning to the real world on Wednesday night.



Our trip is going to be just at the end of Food & Wine... _Thought_ about taking a day from Uni to go, but this trip is going to be so short as it is... I couldn't justify it! Maybe next year. The DisUnplugged podcast has not been very complimentary of Food & Wine this year. Let us know what you think!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  Having my morning cup of java and checking out what's happening with the dis family 

Lynne love the Tuesday kitty. Enjoy your soccer game. 

Tinyd have noticed since the initial problem with dis a few weeks ago it occasionally has a few hiccups still now and again. 

Granddaughter asked me Sunday if we were taking our usual trip to Universal in May and I said of course. We are going to stay longer this time. Also talked with my younger sister and we are diffently doing HHN next year. 

Sister and her hubby and grandsons on their way to Florida this morning. Going to hit Legoland and Universal. 

Mac you have beautiful hair. That is awesome that you have donated your locks over the years. Hope the feet feel better soon 

Have to go do my exercise this morning. Enough with the stalling. Have a great Tuesday everyone. 

Group hug to all who need it this am


----------



## Robo56




----------



## tink1957

We had a great day at Epcot today...checked out of CB and went straight to Pop...room wasn't ready so we hopped on the bus after dropping off our bags.  Rode Soarin, Spaceship Earth, Mission Space and Test Track then we hit the food booths and ate and drank ourselves silly, went to a seminar at 3, enjoyed the chase lounge for an hour while charging our phones, hit a few more food booths, listened to smash mouth sing then topped the night off with the Illuminations sparkling dessert party...
It was fun but boy am I tired.

My favorite...the Kalua pork slider from Hawaii and the grilled shrimp from Australia...yum.

Raven...hope your foot feels better today


----------



## macraven

Vicki, wore sandals one day at the dark side and issues returned
Back to square one

Sounds like you and trey had a great Epcot day!

Wish I was there to hear that band

Doing the combo house day tour tomorrow 
Excited!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I hope your issues get resolved soon.  No more wearing those sandals! 

It's Wednesday, and that means,






  Ok, the sun is just about up in the horizon.  Hope all are having a good time.  Will be seeing the minions soon!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac, I hope your issues get resolved soon.  No more wearing those sandals!
> 
> It's Wednesday, and that means,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the sun is just about up in the horizon.  Hope all are having a good time.  Will be seeing the minions soon!




It's Wednesday??

That means it's Friday for us. We leave in the AM to join Mac and homies.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Dang Schum...we just missed y'all!
> Did you leave anything good to eat!!???
> 
> 4 more days 'till wheels up here! I'll probably "pack" when I get up to go to the airport.



Yeah sorry we missed you.......plenty good food left for ya.........we're last minute packers too........don't understand manic planners who pack months ahead??? Why? But then I'm not a planner......never will be.......

Hope you have a blast........



macraven said:


> Vicki, wore sandals one day at the dark side and issues returned
> Back to square one
> 
> 
> Doing the combo house day tour tomorrow
> Excited!



And I'm telling you to stay in bed today.......I forgot what day it is.........have fun, look forward to hearing all about it.........put those sandals back in suitcase and forget about them..........keep an eye out for the plane at RP being removed this week sometime or into next week.........

Vicki......glad you had nice time too.........was lovely catching up again with you both.........



Jet lag is whooping us this year.......had a blast though!

Highlights were definitely HHN, RPR, relaxing in Club Lounge with some chilled wine before heading out for dinner somewhere, parks, meeting friends and just about everything else..........

Annoyances were smokers, people moaning about prices, and generally moaning about tiny little things.......couldn't believe some of the things we heard people whine about.........

But just had the best time ever.........as always.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are home safe and sound Schumi, and had a lovely time.  Jet lag is no fun.  Hope your are over it soon.

Wahoo to Bluers!  I'll be there Sunday, so maybe we will cross paths.  I'd like one of your AP stickers, if you still have some.  Thanks!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> It's Wednesday??
> 
> That means it's Friday for us. We leave in the AM to join Mac and homies.



In case I miss you and not around much next couple of days.......have a wonderful trip with Mrs and little bluer........although I know you will.........

Say hi to mrsbluer from me too........


----------



## snoopboop

Good morning all! Happy Wednesday! 

I only had one cup of coffee this morning. This may be rough. Would have stopped for a Starbucks on the way to work but we've been having attitude issues with my oh-so-close-to-being-a-teenager DD, and I wasn't willing to reward bad behavior with Starbucks treats.... which means, unfortunately, that I didn't get anything either. The sacrifices we make as parents.   (On a serious note, any protips for dealing with a preteen who has to be contrary ALL. THE. TIME.?????)

Schumi, here's hoping that the jet lag eases up soon!!!

Bluer, get the parks warmed up for me! Only a few weeks until it's my turn!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Snoop........I was that teenager......only with my dad though.......I was a mummy's girl.........just agree with her......drove me mad if my dad did that......took him a while to work it out though.......lol.......I turned out OK.......I think!! Yep....hope jet lag eases soon......doesn't normally hit us as hard as this.......

Not long till you're trip now though.......you must be so excited!!!

Now I want Starbucks............


----------



## marciemi

If anyone is meeting up at all (dinner at Citywalk, etc.), please let me know as I'd love to meet some of you!  I have my Navy DS home just this weekend so we probably will be focusing on F&W so also if you'll be at Epcot, let me know!  I think we'll be at HS on Saturday and Epcot tomorrow and Friday.  Once he leaves Monday morning I could also meet folks wherever - Mac had mentioned something about a possible meet-up on the 12th?  Janet - what's going on with you?  I at least want to say hi somewhere in there!!  



snoopboop said:


> Our trip is going to be just at the end of Food & Wine... _Thought_ about taking a day from Uni to go, but this trip is going to be so short as it is... I couldn't justify it! Maybe next year. The DisUnplugged podcast has not been very complimentary of Food & Wine this year. Let us know what you think!



I've only been to F&W last year and this year but think it seems about the same?  What were they critical about?  We've enjoyed what we got although crowds were pretty high on Saturday (not shocking, I know).  I would say it might not be worth it at the very end since the crowds only seemed to increase exponentially as time went on last year.  We went the last weekend with our son who was just home a couple days....went to one booth, got a drink, and decided to take the boat over to HS instead since it was just insane in WS.


----------



## snoopboop

Marciemi, they were mostly critical of the lack of value for the money and the inconsistency of the food, especially in terms of some things being, say, overcooked one day and undercooked the next. 

Schumi, I am SO excited!!!! It'll be my SO's first Uni trip so I'm crossing my fingers that he loves it even a teeny fraction of the amount that I do!! (And I just may try your idea of simply agreeing with Ms. Contrary!!!)


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie, hoping Mac will join Gina and her DH and me for dinner the night of the 12, since there's no HHN.  You are more than welcome to say hello that day, as I'll be there starting Sunday, the 11th.

Snoop - my DD is 14, diva behavior started long ago.  There are days that I'd like to call her not so nice names, as she can out curse a sailor! Foul mouth and attitude.  All I can say is I've heard they become nicer when near the 20's.  Um, I need something stronger than coffee sometimes! LOL  No, other than just pick your battles and ignore some of the eye rolls, and other that I've gotten used to!  Hang in there.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Wow. There should be mom medals for having adolescent daughters. Lynne and Snoop sounds like you both deserve them.  I never had any little girls. I have a son who was a sweet little boy who has grown into a sweet man. I was lucky it sounds like. He on occasion sprouted minor horns on the top of his head as a teen but, nothing major.  I hope this doesn't sound like a cliche but, they will grow out of it and realize they have great moms at some point. Hang in there.

Now come to think of it my mom could have probably used a medal for raising 4 wild children.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Marcie, hoping Mac will join Gina and her DH and me for dinner the night of the 12, since there's no HHN.  You are more than welcome to say hello that day, as I'll be there starting Sunday, the 11th.
> 
> Snoop - my DD is 14, diva behavior started long ago.  There are days that I'd like to call her not so nice names, as she can out curse a sailor! Foul mouth and attitude.  All I can say is I've heard they become nicer when near the 20's.  Um, I need something stronger than coffee sometimes! LOL  No, other than just pick your battles and ignore some of the eye rolls, and other that I've gotten used to!  Hang in there.



Hey Lynne - where are you guys meeting?  Mac had mentioned the 12th so hopefully she's planning on it.  Do I need a reservation somewhere?  Mac has my cell or feel free to PM me for it if you'd like to coordinate.  I have an AP so could meet over there with you guys (in or out of the parks).  Hope we can work it out!  What nights are you doing HHN?  Looks like we're shooting for the 18th now before our passes expire on the 19th!


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie,
We're thinking Margaritaville and then maybe golfing.  Though I am not a good golfer.  I was going to make a ressie, but not knowing the number, I figured we could last minute reserving it, or just use one of our room keys to try to bump the waiting line.  Just let me know, it would be great to see you and enjoy a meal together.  We might be a rowdy bunch! 

Oh and I'm not doing HHN, but the unmasking tours on the 14th.


----------



## BagOLaughs

hello everyone, happy Wednesday.

To those who have been I hope you all had lovely vacations and those about to go I hope you all have amazing times!

I'm super jelly, I really miss Orlando, we had such a good time


----------



## disneydennis

Goofy and I are headed to hhn tonight.. anyone going to be around message us and we'll see about meeting up.


----------



## Bluer101

disneydennis said:


> Goofy and I are headed to hhn tonight.. anyone going to be around message us and we'll see about meeting up.



It's about time you show up, lol. 

See ya Friday.


----------



## buckeev

If y'all do Jimmy B's, post it up here...my daughter sez their nachos are really good! I'm thinking of trying the new NBC Grill also, so that may be an option too.

We will be doing HHN Sun the 11th...unless my son chickens out...but we are checking into HRH..(our first CLUB LEVEL Universal experience!!!)...The whole family will be there through "late" Weds.
Probably doing MNSSHP on Tuesday the 13th.  POR Fri/Sat/Sun...(F & W Sat...ughhh...crowds!...Very fragmented trip, but it is what it almost is.)

Safe travels...

(Howdy Macster...feelin' mo gooder?)


----------



## disneydennis

Bluer101 said:


> It's about time you show up, lol.
> 
> See ya Friday.


Hahaha.  We've lurked.  Lol. 

Can't wait.  You going to hhn tomorrow night?


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> hello everyone, happy Wednesday.
> 
> To those who have been I hope you all had lovely vacations and those about to go I hope you all have amazing times!
> 
> I'm super jelly, I really miss Orlando, we had such a good time



Glad you had nice time Rachel.......goes past so quick though.........any pics???



buckeev said:


> If y'all do Jimmy B's, post it up here...my daughter sez their nachos are really good! I'm thinking of trying the new NBC Grill also, so that may be an option too.
> 
> We will be doing HHN Sun the 11th...unless my son chickens out...but we are checking into HRH..(our first CLUB LEVEL Universal experience!!!)...The whole family will be there through "late" Weds.
> Probably doing MNSSHP on Tuesday the 13th.  POR Fri/Sat/Sun...(F & W Sat...ughhh...crowds!...Very fragmented trip, but it is what it almost is.)
> 
> Safe travels...
> 
> (Howdy Macster...feelin' mo gooder?)



The nachos from Margaritaville is indeed huge........and very good........can't eat it now though........hope you have a fantastic trip mr b..........and hope the boy enjoys it. Kids I can understand being wary........we saw one woman say how petrified she was about going......did she not realise it's a theme park and it's all fun.........what she thought would happen to her I can't imagine........


Been tired all day, now it's 10.45 and I'm wide awake..........


----------



## pcstang

Happy to hear you had a great time Carole! Next year we will make it down while you are in Orlando. Mmmmm....nachos! Me and my so will definitely be getting those again!


----------



## tink1957

You'll love HRH club buck...we did it a few years back and scored a deluxe room.  Do a search for the room #s..I lost my list it is well worth it for the extra room.

Sitting here at the airport on our way back..it was an awesome trip... Hope everyone going soon has just as wonderful a trip as we did


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's Wednesday??
> 
> That means it's Friday for us. We leave in the AM to join Mac and homies.


Bluer, I'm still awake so don't think I will be the welcome wagon for if you check in at 9

You know my room number, same room since 2008.......

Call my room if I'm not up.

Hhn was packed tonight,never saw crowds like this for Wednesday's before

Did the combo day tours today
At the park before 10, and it was crowded
Only did the tour and left at 4
Returned for HHN at 7
Ran into goofy figment and her disney Dennis
Lovely time with them
Park really packed at 10, so we all left then

See you and family soon


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Marcie, hoping Mac will join Gina and her DH and me for dinner the night of the 12, since there's no HHN.  You are more than welcome to say hello that day, as I'll be there starting Sunday, the 11th.
> 
> Snoop - my DD is 14, diva behavior started long ago.  There are days that I'd like to call her not so nice names, as she can out curse a sailor! Foul mouth and attitude.  All I can say is I've heard they become nicer when near the 20's.  Um, I need something stronger than coffee sometimes! LOL  No, other than just pick your battles and ignore some of the eye rolls, and other that I've gotten used to!  Hang in there.


I thought I already mentioned I would.
Feeling weird about it now
Marcia and I talked about meeting up

Can't help you with daughter issues
Raised 4 boys and still have never recovered from those experiences.
But we finally replaced all the broken doors and fixed all the walls.....


----------



## macraven

disneydennis said:


> Goofy and I are headed to hhn tonight.. anyone going to be around message us and we'll see about meeting up.




Haha, now I read this.......
Fun spending time with you this evening
See you Friday for the private tour!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> If y'all do Jimmy B's, post it up here...my daughter sez their nachos are really good! I'm thinking of trying the new NBC Grill also, so that may be an option too.
> 
> We will be doing HHN Sun the 11th...unless my son chickens out...but we are checking into HRH..(our first CLUB LEVEL Universal experience!!!)...The whole family will be there through "late" Weds.
> Probably doing MNSSHP on Tuesday the 13th.  POR Fri/Sat/Sun...(F & W Sat...ughhh...crowds!...Very fragmented trip, but it is what it almost is.)
> 
> Safe travels...
> 
> (Howdy Macster...feelin' mo gooder?)


Hope to meet you friday
With my picture plastered in threads, you already know what I look like. Lol
I'll be here thru the 15 th so if Sunday doesn't work out, maybe do a meet and greet before you and the fam leave Or
Lando


----------



## macraven

Wanted to do a shout out on all past pages but Internet closes out on me tonight
Takes the fun out of posting with Internet connection tonight


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Happy to hear you had a great time Carole! Next year we will make it down while you are in Orlando. Mmmmm....nachos! Me and my so will definitely be getting those again!



We had a fabulous time.........yes definitely pencil us in for next year for a meet up........



tink1957 said:


> You'll love HRH club buck...we did it a few years back and scored a deluxe room.  Do a search for the room #s..I lost my list it is well worth it for the extra room.
> 
> Sitting here at the airport on our way back..it was an awesome trip... Hope everyone going soon has just as wonderful a trip as we did



Hope you have a safe trip Vicki.......glad you had such a good trip too..........here's to next year too.........



macraven said:


> Hope to meet you friday
> With my picture plastered in threads, you already know what I look like. Lol
> I'll be here thru the 15 th so if Sunday doesn't work out, maybe do a meet and greet before you and the fam leave Or
> Lando



I uploaded most of my pics to PB tonight.........we have some really nice pics..........Tom caught us just yakking away a few times.........lol........very natural pics too........Glad you enjoyed horror nights tonight.......quiet nights seem to be a thing of the past now. 



5.30am and I'm awake........finally fell asleep around 1am.........this is the first year we haven't got back to normal straight away.....had a great flight home too.......no squawking kids,  just couldn't sleep properly unlike previous years. 

Planning a day of ironing.........and catch up emails..........


----------



## macraven

Totally believe if you ironed,it would make you sleepy

I threw my iron before I came to orlando
One less thing to pack

We're supposed to close on our new house but got a call after 9 this evening, there is a serious glitch

If plans fail,I will never regret tossing out the iron


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Totally believe if you ironed,it would make you sleepy
> 
> I threw my iron before I came to orlando
> One less thing to pack
> 
> We're supposed to close on our new house but got a call after 9 this evening, there is a serious glitch
> 
> If plans fail,I will never regret tossing out the iron




Oh no on the house glitch!!!! It`ll get sorted.........I think it`s mandatory for a glitch when moving house..........as if it`s not stressful enough on it`s own!!

Our internet is so slow this morning.......we have super fast usually........my iron will be melting before today ends I imagine..........


----------



## schumigirl

Just a little preview of some pics to come..............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Hhn was packed tonight,never saw crowds like this for Wednesday's before



Wow, on a Wednesday? Do you think its because HHN 25 is super good this year? Word of mouth and all that?



macraven said:


> If plans fail,I will never regret tossing out the iron



I wish I could throw out my iron... If there is one thing I hate more than anything its ironing.



schumigirl said:


> Just a little preview of some pics to come..............



Loving those photos. It looked like you had a lovely... scary... err... lovely scary time? 

I do have some photos to share which I shall post shortly. I'm also going to do a full trip report soon as I really enjoy writing about our trips


----------



## BagOLaughs

OK some photos... We'll start with one which came out pretty well of Jack. and FIRE!



Another one that I thought came out really well of the creepy earthy area.



This is my fiancee...



And finally me with Jack in the background (did I tell everyone that I really loved Jack haha). This is my "evil" face


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> I thought I already mentioned I would.
> Feeling weird about it now
> Marcia and I talked about meeting up
> 
> Can't help you with daughter issues
> Raised 4 boys and still have never recovered from those experiences.
> But we finally replaced all the broken doors and fixed all the walls.....




Sorry Mac, if you and Marcie want to meet, that' s fine.  I'll just post when Gina and I are going, and anyone who'd like to join us, can.  No weirdness I hope.


----------



## snoopboop

Good morning all! I got my coffee today.

Caribou today instead of Starbucks!

Love seeing the HHN pics. I swear next year I'll be there for it. I've been hoping to for years!!

Buckeev, I've only done club at Portofino but LOVED the experience there. We're staying club level at RPR in November. I'm interested to see how alike (or different!) the experiences are!

Have a super groovy Thursday, everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Sorry Mac, if you and Marcie want to meet, that' s fine.  I'll just post when Gina and I are going, and anyone who'd like to join us, can.  No weirdness I hope.


I'm pretty sure she didn't meet it that way - more like wondering if she'd imagined mentioning it.  Mac & I already met up for a day and definitely want the chance to meet more SANS homies!  Unless something changes, I'm definitely up for trying to meet you guys that day (whoever wants to come)!

I'm off to Epcot today and tomorrow and HS on Saturday - anyone going to be in any of those places, just let me know!


----------



## Bluer101

At ft drum eating breakfast. About 1 hour from RPR.


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Hoping everyone has a wonderful long weekend! I am sorry to be missing out on the big meet up.  

I am so excited for my two week countdown. One more week of massive school activities, then it's packing and prepping time. My oldest has his first homecoming dance Saturday. He and the guys are meeting here for pics then he's driving them to the dance. Daddy is being nice and letting him drive the Cadalliac  instead if his usual Prius!! The guys are excited to arrive in style.

Big parade tonight, all are in it. DD is riding on the volleyball float (DH is coach), Middle DS is with middle school football and oldest is with XC. His team runs the game ball 43 miles  Friday from our rival team's town to our home field at kickoff. It's an exciting day for the runners to be able to be visible to the community.

Happy HHN travelers...


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Marcie, hoping Mac will join Gina and her DH and me for dinner the night of the 12, since there's no HHN.  You are more than welcome to say hello that day, as I'll be there starting Sunday, the 11th.


 
Excited to meet up with you guys!!


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> Good morning all! I got my coffee today:
> View attachment 127568
> Caribou today instead of Starbucks!
> 
> Love seeing the HHN pics. I swear next year I'll be there for it. I've been hoping to for years!!
> 
> Buckeev, I've only done club at Portofino but LOVED the experience there. We're staying club level at RPR in November. I'm interested to see how alike (or different!) the experiences are!
> 
> Have a super groovy Thursday, everyone!!!!



Snoop.......they're stopping renovations in T2 to start T3 renovations Monday gone. The Club Lounge is being moved to a temporary position on the ground level next to the gym while it's being done. So you wouldnt be in the normal club room if you're there while they're doing the CL. You may miss it depending on dates though.........

The staff are so lovely in there.......I took lots of pictures as it is now, be interesting to see the difference when it's done.


----------



## schumigirl

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Hoping everyone has a wonderful long weekend! I am sorry to be missing out on the big meet up.
> 
> I am so excited for my two week countdown. One more week of massive school activities, then it's packing and prepping time. My oldest has his first homecoming dance Saturday. He and the guys are meeting here for pics then he's driving them to the dance. Daddy is being nice and letting him drive the Cadalliac  instead if his usual Prius!! The guys are excited to arrive in style.
> 
> Big parade tonight, all are in it. DD is riding on the volleyball float (DH is coach), Middle DS is with middle school football and oldest is with XC. His team runs the game ball 43 miles  Friday from our rival team's town to our home field at kickoff. It's an exciting day for the runners to be able to be visible to the community.
> 
> Happy HHN travelers...



Enjoy the parade tonight.....sounds like a whole lotta fun......you're trip is getting closer too.......


----------



## snoopboop

Schumi - I'll be very curious to see how far they'll have progressed by the time we get there!!


----------



## macraven

T3 work on floors 2 and 3
Starting

Yah  bluer and Janet at the hotel now


----------



## snoopboop

As I think more about this.... I'd really wanted to request a renovated room... You know, just because.....  But I didn't necessarily want to be far away from the Club lounge. However, hearing that the lounge may be relocated anyway... maybe I should indeed go for a renovated room!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> T3 work on floors 2 and 3
> Starting
> 
> Yah  bluer and Janet at the hotel now




Woot a Diser party!  Aren't you doing the RIP Private soon?  Sounds like fun.

Glad to see Bluers made it after their Ft. Drum breakfast!  Yum, by the way.

Hope Keisha is not jet lagged from her out west jaunt.

Have a great time at the parks all you guys!


----------



## keishashadow

H


Lynne G said:


> Woot a Diser party!  Aren't you doing the RIP Private soon?  Sounds like fun.
> 
> Glad to see Bluers made it after their Ft. Drum breakfast!  Yum, by the way.
> 
> Hope Keisha is not jet lagged from her out west jaunt.
> 
> Have a great time at the parks all you guys!


lol spent day sleeping poolside since room size of shoebox lol


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> H
> 
> lol spent day sleeping poolside since room size of shoebox lol



Lol, u doing hhn tonight?


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Woot a Diser party!  Aren't you doing the RIP Private soon?  Sounds like fun.
> 
> Glad to see Bluers made it after their Ft. Drum breakfast!  Yum, by the way.
> 
> Hope Keisha is not jet lagged from her out west jaunt.
> 
> Have a great time at the parks all you guys!



Tour tomorrow night. 

Breakfast was good as usual. Dunkin donuts. 


Just had lunch at Louie's in US. Don't know what's next. 

Oh, our room was basically ready when we checked in.


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky you Bluer!  I'm a DD fan.  I'll take a donut for breakfast anytime.  Actually, I like their breakfast sandwiches too.

Louie's - pizza time?

Have a great time Mac and Bluers and Kiesha on the Tour tomorrow.  

With Keisha lounging at the pool, I'm hoping that means good weather.  With the thunderstorms to come tomorrow afternoon, probably when I'm heading home, I hoping the weather improves by Sunday, so I have a quiet flight.


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> As I think more about this.... I'd really wanted to request a renovated room... You know, just because.....  But I didn't necessarily want to be far away from the Club lounge. However, hearing that the lounge may be relocated anyway... maybe I should indeed go for a renovated room!



Well, after someone showed us the new rooms and asked if we wanted to switch, we moved after 4 days from T3 to a refurbed room in T1 and they are beautiful. We didn't mind walking back and forward to Club Lounge.......only took a few minutes. But there could be refurbed rooms ready in T3 when you are there........hope you get what you want anyway.



keishashadow said:


> H
> 
> lol spent day sleeping poolside since room size of shoebox lol



I love being poolside at RP..........hope you have a blast 


Think we are finally starting to get over jet lag.......we both slept for two hours this afternoon........mac you were right.........ironing is tiring!!! 

Off to Mercedes garage in morning to get update on when new car is being delivered......it's delayed as we had a few upgrades put on it.......hope to get it next month though.......will take DH out for lunch tomorrow as he's back to work on Monday........hard to go back after a month off!

Mac, Bluers and mr and Mrs Keisha........have fab time over next couple of days........

Time for glass of wine and some trashy tv...........


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for mac at finnegans where they honored my res woohoo.

I'll wArm up the scareactors for Yinz guys on the way

We have oddest pie shaped room in tower 2.  Sold out so we r stuck but they did give us breakfast    

Beware possible 7 Amish text message am after check in.  Messed w my beauty sleep  trying to keep on west coast time till we leave

Carole can't imagine the shock to readjust for your long plane trip


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for mac at finnegans where they honored my res woohoo.
> 
> I'll wArm up the scareactors for Yinz guys on the way
> 
> We have oddest pie shaped room in tower 2.  Sold out so we r stuck but they did give us breakfast
> 
> Beware possible 7 Amish text message am after check in.  Messed w my beauty sleep  trying to keep on west coast time till we leave
> 
> Carole can't imagine the shock to readjust for your long plane trip





Ok I can't be the only who wondered why the Amish people were sending you a txt messages after check in.........wondering where they were and why!!! Doh!!! I need some more sleep...........

Janet usually we're fine.......but wow!! Whooped! Getting there but DH is loaded with cold.........
You had bridge work done on your mouth if I remember correctly?? Will pick your brain when you get home if that's ok as I think I'm gonna go that route.........but doesn't sound a lotta fun 

Enjoy your evening..........


----------



## tinydancer09

I am so lost. I missed so much....

Everyone's at universal.. I might come gate crash. Anyone have an extra roll away? What are the amish doing with cell phones?! 

I want a glass of wine. I'm currently working on an off season project... trying to get all the info books for our rental houses put together. It's much more annoying than it sounds. Lots of editing and wasted paper. And we don't have recycling here :/ 80 pages at the moment. 

We have $8000 worth of mattresses being delivered to our houses on Saturday. Makes me appreciate how difficult it must be to own a hotel. SHEESH. 

OH and our personal washing machine... 1.5 years old went fully mental this week. When it should be spinning its not and then it started agitating when its supposed to be spinning WITH NO WATER IN THE TUB. We have a new $799 one on the way.. one we know tha'ts tried and true. Lord help us. THEN I had a major skin allergic reaction to SOMETHING. not sure what.. It's been a week guys. I just want wine, but I'm afraid to drink it with all my antihistamines and because sometimes it makes my reactions worse. Weird right?

I have no clean clothes and had to pack up and come down to my parents house this weekend because this is where all our rental houses are.. 3 hours from my house. Just packed up all my dirty clothes and am going to do laundry here. I feel like a college dorm kid. I never lived in a dorm so I cant say I know the feeling... 

Have fun at universal! If a very small person shoes up it's probably me. I'll be your house elf for a roll away  I'll bring sunscreen for Mac's feet!


----------



## pcstang

Let me know if you ever need to replace the mattresses again I know a guy....
Heading out tomorrow morning for Orlando! Look forward to meeting a lot of you and a beer or 12!


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD - what a mess.  Poor DD gets hives at the oddest times.  We're not sure what sets her off either.  I hope you feel better and relax!  Hope laundry issues get resolved soon.  Ask Keisha, she must have given you her washer's issues.  Nice your helping out in exchange for clean clothes!

Pcstang - Wahoo to traveling tomorrow.  Safe travels.  





Keisha, phone calls from the Amish?  What?






Sunny and cool start to the day, not looking forward to the thunder storms heading our way soon.  Will be a wet afternoon and night.  

Getting all my things in order.  DD's now sporting a cast.  Don't ask.  What's that's saying, all goes crazy before you leave?


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Let me know if you ever need to replace the mattresses again I know a guy....
> Heading out tomorrow morning for Orlando! Look forward to meeting a lot of you and a beer or 12!



R u coming to Universal?


----------



## Lynne G

Up early Bluer? 
Hope you have fun with the Tour!  Hot or very warm weather there?  So looking forward to some warmer weather.  Oh, and thanks for the pictures of the NBC restaurant.

Mac, keep that sun tan lotion on.  Hoping your feet are healing.

Well wishes to Schumi's DH. Having a cold is not fun.  Hope he's feeling better soon.
Have a great day, all!


----------



## goofyfigment

Working to 230 then heading down to met the crew. Tonite is going to be a blast


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> R u coming to Universal?


I think I'll be able to hit universal for a few hours tomorrow. Not sure yet but it looks like it. I'll let you know and see what you all are up to, if I can head that way. Enjoy the tour!


----------



## macraven

Hope to be able to meet you pcstang
When you see the Bluers, I'll be with them saturday
Family tradition

Lynne, never used any sun lotion before in my life
Never burned before so taken back top of feet did

Medic said that is weird
Did have a dose change on my synthroid

iPad not working anymore 
Have only iPhone to use now
Ugh


----------



## snoopboop

Is the board acting funny for any of you? Every time I look at a forum or an individual thread, it seems to need to load twice. I see the forum/thread, then the screen refreshes and reloads the content. It's supremely annoying, and it's happening on my computer and on my phone. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Bluer101

snoopboop said:


> Is the board acting funny for any of you? Every time I look at a forum or an individual thread, it seems to need to load twice. I see the forum/thread, then the screen refreshes and reloads the content. It's supremely annoying, and it's happening on my computer and on my phone. Anyone else having the same issue?



Yes, and pop up redirect ads and App Store.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> I think I'll be able to hit universal for a few hours tomorrow. Not sure yet but it looks like it. I'll let you know and see what you all are up to, if I can head that way. Enjoy the tour!



Send me a text when you get here or almost. We will sleep in a little with the late night but will meet up. Like Mac said we will be together.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Let me know if you ever need to replace the mattresses again I know a guy....
> Heading out tomorrow morning for Orlando! Look forward to meeting a lot of you and a beer or 12!


Haha thanks! We use a company from my hometown though. They're made there and I'm telling you no one anywhere makes them better! Well in our opinion anyways. Once they realized how many sets we were ordering they said they'd deliver them for free which is a 3 hour drive one way. Some workers are going to have a very long day


----------



## macraven

snoopboop said:


> Is the board acting funny for any of you? Every time I look at a forum or an individual thread, it seems to need to load twice. I see the forum/thread, then the screen refreshes and reloads the content. It's supremely annoying, and it's happening on my computer and on my phone. Anyone else having the same issue?




I thought it was my iPad going bonkers...not happy you are experiencing this, but good to know I'm not the only one having issues


----------



## schumigirl

Driving me nuts too!! Not loading properly, jumpy and going all white.......just tried to quote pcstang and snoop and it took me to the cruise boards??? I forget what I was going to say to pc now......lol......

Not looking forward to starting trip report with it like this........will take even longer!!



Just shared huge pizza........full up now! Slept all afternoon, was lovely, feeling bit better now......just hope I sleep tonight........


----------



## snoopboop

*Attention board admins: Please fix the boards ASAP, because I can't wait to start reading Schumi's trip report!!!!!! *


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> *Attention board admins: Please fix the boards ASAP, because I can't wait to start reading Schumi's trip report!!!!!! *



Lol.......love it!!

Hope they listen..........


----------



## Bluer101

Build and do your trip report on your computer in word or such. Include all the photo links too. 

Then all you have to do is copy and paste into the Dis boards, preview and post.


----------



## tink1957

Carole...sorry to hear about Tom's cold...hope he feels better soon...as soon as I got back home my cold returned with a vengeance....I need to go back so I can feel better.

Trey's old clunker of a car died the night we got back..he forgot to put oil in it so it started knocking now he has to find a new car after spending so much on vacation ...reality bites.

On a happier note...here's an HHN pic ...I met up with this guy...
 

Hope all who are going have a blast like we did.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Build and do your trip report on your computer in word or such. Include all the photo links too.
> 
> Then all you have to do is copy and paste into the Dis boards, preview and post.



Never done it that way........will give it a try, hoping to start Monday........or Tuesday......hopefully.......Thanks.....

Vicki.......cool picture!!! Hope you feel better too.......colds suck! Tom is beginning to feel better......having to share bottle of wine with him tonight.......lol.......shame about Trey's car........yep reality sucks sometimes!!


----------



## macraven

Back from our annual private tour
We all had a great time, long evening, tired feet and legs but will have sweet dreams tonight

Going to the parks for rides on Saturday 

Hitting HHN again on Sunday and next Wednesday

Doing dining with the monsters next week and heard from others food was so so for it.
But it will be worth it for the pic and seeing the SA.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Back from our annual private tour
> We all had a great time, long evening, tired feet and legs but will have sweet dreams tonight
> 
> Going to the parks for rides on Saturday
> 
> Hitting HHN again on Sunday and next Wednesday
> 
> Doing dining with the monsters next week and heard from others food was so so for it.
> But it will be worth it for the pic and seeing the SA.



Friends of ours who did it said the same thing......food was mediocre but they enjoyed the SA experience......they were disappointed with something else too but I forget........I'm sure you'll have fun though.........glad your tour went well.......my feet are just beginning to feel normal again.........


Yesterday went by in a flash! Honestly don't know where the day went.....although sleeping most of it may explain that..........feeling almost back to normal today, slept all night last night........

Trying to navigate photo bucket again!!


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here today............

Saturday night here........wine is poured.....white tonight........snacks in abundance......good movie....perfect night in. 

Need to catch up on trip advisor stuff tomorrow.........always like to give an opinion.......only two disappointments this year......Bubba Gump.....never again and Longhorn Steakhouse on IDrive.......never again......will stick to usual Longhorn on Vineland. 

Apart from them.......everything was lovely.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Quiet on here today............
> 
> Saturday night here........wine is poured.....white tonight........snacks in abundance......good movie....perfect night in.
> 
> Need to catch up on trip advisor stuff tomorrow.........always like to give an opinion.......only two disappointments this year......Bubba Gump.....never again and Longhorn Steakhouse on IDrive.......never again......will stick to usual Longhorn on Vineland.
> 
> Apart from them.......everything was lovely.



Wish you were still here too. 

We slept in from late night from the tour. It was great as usual. Mac and us went to US for a few so we can hit some rides. After a few it started to rain and waited at the arcade by mummy. Let up and we headed back to RPR and just had a late lunch / early dinner at Bula. Now resting in room for a few and going to IOA soon to hit some rides. 

Might go to PBH for a late bite at Sal's after IOA. Just playing everything by ear.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Wish you were still here too.
> 
> We slept in from late night from the tour. It was great as usual. Mac and us went to US for a few so we can hit some rides. After a few it started to rain and waited at the arcade by mummy. Let up and we headed back to RPR and just had a late lunch / early dinner at Bula. Now resting in room for a few and going to IOA soon to hit some rides.
> 
> Might go to PBH for a late bite at Sal's after IOA. Just playing everything by ear.



Mac said tour was fun again......glad you having fun as always.......

Sals renovation is nice......pizza was good....as usual!! It rained when we were at Mummy too.....lol.......playing things by ear is best way to go........could never be a planner! 

We are missing the heat, hotel and everything really........very autumnal weather here......bright sunny days, but chilly in evenings......I do like autumn.....but prefer the heat of Orlando........


----------



## Lynne G

Bags_ a_lmost packed.  Just chilling out. 

Glad to hear the tour went well for the Bluers and Mac.  I am looking forward to the unmasking tours.

Night you all.  Have a great Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Back from pizza. At sals

Chilling in room now

Need to connect with tryna and Dennis for Sunday at finnegans and hhn Sunday 

Loved house day tour
Great as usual

Was hoping to see pcstang today while with the Bluers


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Here is a picture of my boy and his buddies for homecoming! He is on the left in the grey shirt.


----------



## macraven

Very nice looking boy you have


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Let me know if you ever need to replace the mattresses again I know a guy....
> Heading out tomorrow morning for Orlando! Look forward to meeting a lot of you and a beer or 12!


We looked for you today
Kind of looking for a needle in a haystack

Going to HHN Sunday
I'll be wearing my chainsaw wolf jersey.
On back of it will say macraven 9

If you see me, introduce yourself to me


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Working to 230 then heading down to met the crew. Tonite is going to be a blast


Call me to connect up at finnegans at 4:15
I'll call pax then to give him a heads up as he holds the ressie


----------



## pcstang

Sorry to you and Steve (and family!) Got wrapped up with my parents and son all day. Heading to Tampa in the morning for the Bucs vs Jsgs game then back to Otown. Will finally be at Universal Monday!


----------



## macraven

Haha, you're still in luck......
I'll still be here Monday.

Don't leave until Thursday night for back home

Hope to catch you and your fam soon


----------



## pcstang

I will catch you amd the rest of the crew Monday. Basically had a extended family day today. At my uncles Marriott Village resort at Buena Vista now after drinking at the GaylordPalms and watching my Noles beat the Hurricanes! Tampa tomorrow and finally universal Monday. Orlando Magic game tues night with DS and HHN Thursday. I'll hook up with Steve soon! Maybe I can RIP with you next year. Looking forward to meeting all of you that are here. Off to bed now, long day tomorrow.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Back from our annual private tour
> We all had a great time, long evening, tired feet and legs but will have sweet dreams tonight



I'm glad you have a good tour. Any pictures to share?



schumigirl said:


> Saturday night here........wine is poured.....white tonight........snacks in abundance......good movie....perfect night in.



That sounds prefect saturday to me. We had very noisy neighbors yesterday, we asked them to turn it down twice. The second time they squared up to me, right in my face and then shouted "oi Harry, turn the music all the way up! The thing is we don't care what you want, we're going to play our music even louder"... nice people right. Sigh. Thing is we only have one neighbor, its a shame that its them. 



pcstang said:


> I will catch you amd the rest of the crew Monday. Basically had a extended family day today



Have a lovely family day!!! 



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Here is a picture of my boy and his buddies for homecoming! He is on the left in the grey shirt.



They are so cute! Really nice picture


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.......we had the best pizza at Sal's last week! I swear it's the best onsite pizza there is......only reason I go to PB is for that.........

Chickie........cute boy you have......looks a nice bunch of lads.

Goofy.......enjoy tonight.......though I'm sure you will........

PC.......sounds like a nice family day........wish we were still at universal........have a great time though.....is mostly everyone gone now?

Rachel.....neighbours can make or break your life when you're that close........you have to teach them a lesson when they have that attitude..........we had one noisy neighbour years ago.........I can't write publicly how we made them stop.....lol......now we live far enough away from anyone who could possibly disturb us......surrounded by farmland.........


Picked the last of our pears off our trees this morning, left them all in boxes at our gates for local farmer to pick them up......his wife makes all sorts with them.......we do get a few jars of chutneys and pies that she does.......fair deal! DS let her in while we were away and took all the apples too.........we had no plums as they were infested earlier in the summer, shame as they were in abundance this year. Wonder why they never moved on to the other trees......was just the plum trees? 

Watching Russian GP soon........lazy day again......no laundry or housework till tomorrow.........DH back to work tomorrow too............will be tough after a month off........

Have a good Sunday.......


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> I will catch you amd the rest of the crew Monday. Basically had a extended family day today. At my uncles Marriott Village resort at Buena Vista now after drinking at the GaylordPalms and watching my Noles beat the Hurricanes! Tampa tomorrow and finally universal Monday. Orlando Magic game tues night with DS and HHN Thursday. I'll hook up with Steve soon! Maybe I can RIP with you next year. Looking forward to meeting all of you that are here. Off to bed now, long day tomorrow.



Have fun today. 

Right now our next trip is 5 days over Xmas at RPR. If something cheap comes up between then we will be here.


----------



## marciemi

Don't think I'm going to be making any meet ups this week. Car stopped in the middle of major road. Royce couldn't get over but stopped. Car behind slammed into him ramming us into car ahead. Stephen and I are at the ER waiting to be checked out. (Possible whiplash/concussion). Car is totaled.


----------



## macraven

Feel better soon marcie

Can't open links


----------



## macraven

Now I see them


----------



## schumigirl

Oh my Marcie, hope you're all ok.......how scary!!

Watch what you're doing next few days and take it easy........





Sat thinking I could be doing something, but can't be bothered..........its 7.30 now so not worth starting anything this time of night.......


----------



## macraven

Do not iron


----------



## Bluer101

Wow, hope you checkout ok.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Do not iron



Lol........ok, I won't.........we haven't even put our suitcases up in attic yet! Sitting in one of the spare rooms with door closed still......what the eye can't see.........

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## keishashadow

Marci hope u r feeling ok

I will be happy to talk:

bridges (London is falling down) or the teeth version.  Dental work is indeed my area of expertise lol. 

pie shaped rooms (possible Amish with bad intent hiding in closet With sharp knives?..closet directly across from bed @ royal pac hard to sleep thinking a monster might jump out-I blame it on too many haunted houses). 

Royal pacific (don't ask, will see if the up their game for nov stay.  Will go into detail in trip report as to not feeling loved)

Trips (only @ MK 3.5 hrs today Too many bodies and sun was rough in long FP lines)

Too worn out to head back up to hhn.  Missing lynneand another night of mayhem w mac who planned another impressive outing!

Mrs bluer was a commando on the tour despite her injury, she has a lovely family.  Steve as usual fine tuned my iphone

Goofy & Dennis are a blast.  Don't forget my directions pls guys

Going to drag our decrepit arses to fantAsmic. Got rained out my last 2 tries

Tomorrow the mnsshp then epcot on tues.  

Ready to head home and decorate for Halloween display


----------



## tink1957

Oh no Marcie...that's awful..hope everyone's okay....take care and rest up like Carole said...my car was totalled before our trip last year...it stinks.

Carole..don't feel bad...my suitcases are still in the living room.
TWD starts in a few hours 
Who's watching with me?  I'm watching reruns now...can't wait


----------



## macraven

At hhn

No crowds yet

Watched wd reruns to 2:30 this morning.  
Hope all are fine here


----------



## Lynne G

Wow,I saw the crowds gathering in Citywalk as I was leaving IOA at close.  In tower 2, so say hi if you see me.  Relaxing in the room right now.  I am beat, as I saw DD off at 6:45 am today.  Late getting in too.

So sorry to here of Marcie.  I hope all are ok.  Car can be fixed.  People, I hope no injuries.


So, if all want to get together for food and drink, how about 7:45pm at Margaritaville, at the entrance where RPR's path enters.  On the side near the porch, if that is ok with all.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Marci hope u r feeling ok
> 
> I will be happy to talk:
> 
> bridges (London is falling down) or the teeth version.  Dental work is indeed my area of expertise lol.
> 
> pie shaped rooms (possible Amish with bad intent hiding in closet With sharp knives?..closet directly across from bed @ royal pac hard to sleep thinking a monster might jump out-I blame it on too many haunted houses).
> 
> Royal pacific (don't ask, will see if the up their game for nov stay.  Will go into detail in trip report as to not feeling loved)
> 
> Trips (only @ MK 3.5 hrs today Too many bodies and sun was rough in long FP lines)
> 
> Too worn out to head back up to hhn.  Missing lynneand another night of mayhem w mac who planned another impressive outing!
> 
> Mrs bluer was a commando on the tour despite her injury, she has a lovely family.  Steve as usual fine tuned my iphone
> 
> Goofy & Dennis are a blast.  Don't forget my directions pls guys
> 
> Going to drag our decrepit arses to fantAsmic. Got rained out my last 2 tries
> 
> Tomorrow the mnsshp then epcot on tues.
> 
> Ready to head home and decorate for Halloween display



Thanks Janet for the complement. This year was really nice with the whole group. Yes, Jen handled herself very good for the foot. 

The crowds today at IOA and US were insane too. We left around 4pm and just got home at 7:40. There was a standstill on the turnpike right at Ft Drum, so it was easy to stay right there and rest. 



tink1957 said:


> Oh no Marcie...that's awful..hope everyone's okay....take care and rest up like Carole said...my car was totalled before our trip last year...it stinks.
> 
> Carole..don't feel bad...my suitcases are still in the living room.
> TWD starts in a few hours
> Who's watching with me?  I'm watching reruns now...can't wait



We are watching now to catch last episode as a refresh and the season opener.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We are home now. Long trip bad traffic. We had a great time and a blast on the tour. Foot still sore but that didn't stop me. It was great seeing everyone. We need to do that more often not just for HHN. Hope everyone had a great time and those that are still there continue to have a great time.

Marcie hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## marciemi

ER made sure Stephen's jaw wasn't broken and my neck wasn't fractured. Got various drugs and muscle relaxers for the whiplash. Stephen is going to stay home another day before the 7 hour drive to SC. Gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> We are home now. Long trip bad traffic. We had a great time and a blast on the tour. Foot still sore but that didn't stop me. It was great seeing everyone. We need to do that more often not just for HHN. Hope everyone had a great time and those that are still there continue to have a great time.
> 
> Marcie hope all is well with you and your family.



Oh wow, rest up Marcie!

Sorry we missed the bluer crew.  Just got back from Tampa. I4 was a parking lot from Tampa all the way to Lake Buena Vista. Decided to stop off at my happy place before heading to get my son. Having a beer at city walk and people watching. Checking in to PBR tommorow. Popped into IOA and rode FJ and Doom. Holy cow, the Jumbotron at NBC Grill is HUGE!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> ER made sure Stephen's jaw wasn't broken and my neck wasn't fractured. Got various drugs and muscle relaxers for the whiplash. Stephen is going to stay home another day before the 7 hour drive to SC. Gonna be sore tomorrow!


Rest up
Take care
Enjoy the meds...........


----------



## macraven

Left HHN early as I got a text to care of some legal business, all due in before 10 this evening

Crowds ok, if any, when I started the houses early

All that changed when the other 37,000 peeps came into the parks

Express lines had some waits...

Next HHN for me is Wednesday


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Sounds like HHN tonight is absolutely crazy!!! I am very nervous for the last week of October. Even with express passes, I hope we can enjoy ourselves. we do have five nights to see it all, but I was hoping for a little bit of fun....not non stop crowds and lines. I am visually impaired so crowds aren't my thing.

 I think I may bring my cane along to alert public to my disability rather than just relying on DH and DS as guides. Definitely getting more and more worried as time goes on  and crowds increase. I definitely will not be bringing my service dog...dont want to scar him for life!!!


----------



## macraven

If crowds are large when you are at HHN, go early, get 4 or 5 houses in, then leave.
Finish the houses on another night.
Do the shows and scare zones on next nights.

The cane is no guarantee others will notice 

Twice I was rammed by accident due to crowds and darkness in the parks


----------



## buckeev

Ok..checking in...what a WHIRLWIND last few days!  Disney's "MDE" App can kiss my grits! What a joke. But...F&W was freakin' awesome!
Crowds have been insane...as in Xmas insane - but with 700 degree weather. TS broke down 3 different times today-(that we know of)....and now the boy and I are closing down MK...
Transfer to HRH tomorrow, but then headed back to MK for the Halloween gig.

Marcie...hope all is well!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> If crowds are large when you are at HHN, go early, get 4 or 5 houses in, then leave.
> Finish the houses on another night.
> Do the shows and scare zones on next nights.
> 
> The cane is no guarantee others will notice
> 
> Twice I was rammed by accident due to crowds and darkness in the parks



Lol, you forgot about the stampede of about 15 screaming people behind us in AWIL house. That was absolutely nuts and I'm glad I was bringing up the rear. They flew right by me after I had a pretty good space from the rest of the group.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....yes dental not London type......lol.......sorry to hear RP didn't fill you with cheer!! I hear ya on being whooped......hit us hard at the end this year........enjoy rest of your trip......

Vicki......you made me feel better....our cases were emptied and out of kitchen same night we arrived......mountain of laundry to climb over in utility room though........lol........call them a talking point if anyone comes in......lol......

Marcie......glad no serious injuries......as mac says....enjoy the meds best you can......safe journey for the boy to get back.........

Glad Bluers had nice time and Mrs Bluers foot survived to tell the tale........

Chickie.........people don't always mean to, but at horror nights they just turn and run whenever they get chased.....particularly teenage girls......no awareness whatsoever of folks around them........doubt the cane would have much of a use in there........hope you enjoy it though......it really is amazing this year!


Housework calls.......house to myself so can just get on.........our fridge freezer in utility room died last night.......thank goodness we have other bigger one in garage........ Still struggled to squeeze everything in though.......internet shopping trip later this morning I think.........quickest delivery time wins........

Won't be bored today that's for sure.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Mac.......we had the best pizza at Sal's last week! I swear it's the best onsite pizza there is......only reason I go to PB is for that.........
> 
> Chickie........cute boy you have......looks a nice bunch of lads.
> 
> Goofy.......enjoy tonight.......though I'm sure you will........
> 
> PC.......sounds like a nice family day........wish we were still at universal........have a great time though.....is mostly everyone gone now?
> 
> Rachel.....neighbours can make or break your life when you're that close........you have to teach them a lesson when they have that attitude..........we had one noisy neighbour years ago.........I can't write publicly how we made them stop.....lol......now we live far enough away from anyone who could possibly disturb us......surrounded by farmland.........
> 
> 
> Picked the last of our pears off our trees this morning, left them all in boxes at our gates for local farmer to pick them up......his wife makes all sorts with them.......we do get a few jars of chutneys and pies that she does.......fair deal! DS let her in while we were away and took all the apples too.........we had no plums as they were infested earlier in the summer, shame as they were in abundance this year. Wonder why they never moved on to the other trees......was just the plum trees?
> 
> Watching Russian GP soon........lazy day again......no laundry or housework till tomorrow.........DH back to work tomorrow too............will be tough after a month off........
> 
> Have a good Sunday.......



I'm am very jealous of your farmland neighbors. Hopefully next year we'll be moving away. Then someone else will have to deal with them.



marciemi said:


> Don't think I'm going to be making any meet ups this week. Car stopped in the middle of major road. Royce couldn't get over but stopped. Car behind slammed into him ramming us into car ahead. Stephen and I are at the ER waiting to be checked out. (Possible whiplash/concussion). Car is totaled.
> 
> View attachment 128173 View attachment 128174 View attachment 128175



Oh god! I hope you're healing up well. What a scary thing to happen.



pcstang said:


> Oh wow, rest up Marcie!
> 
> Sorry we missed the bluer crew.  Just got back from Tampa. I4 was a parking lot from Tampa all the way to Lake Buena Vista. Decided to stop off at my happy place before heading to get my son. Having a beer at city walk and people watching. Checking in to PBR tommorow. Popped into IOA and rode FJ and Doom. Holy cow, the Jumbotron at NBC Grill is HUGE!



We had the same thought when we saw this being built but never saw the screen turned on. It must light up that bit of city walk as light as day!

Today I'm just at work. I still feel a bit sad about what went down with the neighbors over the weekend. I had a bad feeling about them when I moved in and they both just seem like nasty pieces of work. But one silver lining is at least they were playing a genre of music which I actually like seeing as I was forced to listen to it.


----------



## schumigirl

Being back at work sucks Rachel, DH went away today after a month off. Oh dear........


I must be really dim......I tried to upload pics straight from computer.....thought I could just click on it before posting and shrink it smaller........when I did a test post....they were huge???

PB takes so long especially as I have 1500 pics to go through........

Going to make early lunch I think......fed up trying now!!! Where`s my boy when I need him......

Bacon, Brie and cranberry toastie today........


----------



## BagOLaughs

I hear a lot of people have been having the same issue. If you use Windows I use the windows built in photo editor to shrink my photos down to 800 x 600 pixels. It takes a fair amount of time but you can just select all the photos in the file and just set it off. Leave the PC and come back an hour later. 

 I have photo bucket but I don't tend to use it that often.

Bacon, brie and cranberry... ummmmmmm


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Being back at work sucks Rachel, DH went away today after a month off. Oh dear........
> 
> 
> I must be really dim......I tried to upload pics straight from computer.....thought I could just click on it before posting and shrink it smaller........when I did a test post....they were huge???
> 
> PB takes so long especially as I have 1500 pics to go through........
> 
> Going to make early lunch I think......fed up trying now!!! Where`s my boy when I need him......
> 
> Bacon, Brie and cranberry toastie today........



I have used this for years to resize the images for web posting. It makes the file size smaller to upload to PB quicker. You can also choose boarders and watermarks if you choose. It allows you to keep the originals and put the resized ones in a folder you desire. Plus you can due bulk resizes. Play with a few photos and see if you like it then do bulk like 100 at a time. Then upload the edited files up to PB. Just remember the ones on PB will not be original high resolution. Plus then photos take up less space on PB and load way faster for people to view. 


http://download.cnet.com/Light-Image-Resizer/3000-12511_4-10529104.html

It's VSO


----------



## macraven

Able to catch walking dead last night
Had sweet dreams then.......

Going to hit the parks soon, imagine parks will be as crowed as usual on Columbus day.
Tuesday and Wednesday should be back to normal if it follows thru usual pattern of past years 

Hope our marcie and son are okay today. 

Yea. Janet got the worse room in the place at RPR
Let's call it the Bermuda triangle......

Skipped dinner last night and took lords laddonut back to the room with me before I left the park last night
Turned out to be stale so I atr all the icing on it
Tasty
About to hit the parks.
If you see me come up and introduce yourself!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I have used this for years to resize the images for web posting. It makes the file size smaller to upload to PB quicker. You can also choose boarders and watermarks if you choose. It allows you to keep the originals and put the resized ones in a folder you desire. Plus you can due bulk resizes. Play with a few photos and see if you like it then do bulk like 100 at a time. Then upload the edited files up to PB. Just remember the ones on PB will not be original high resolution. Plus then photos take up less space on PB and load way faster for people to view.
> 
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Light-Image-Resizer/3000-12511_4-10529104.html
> 
> It's VSO



Computer won`t let me download it.......flagged up as unsafe?? Must be something on our puter, we have all sorts of protections........

Will stick to PB as pics are all uploaded now......will just take longer that`s all........will try on pic of the day thread another go of uploading there.........I hate stuff like this!!!

mac.........stale donut!!!! No..........Have fun today........rain has stopped here now......


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Able to catch walking dead last night
> Had sweet dreams then.......
> 
> Going to hit the parks soon, imagine parks will be as crowed as usual on Columbus day.
> Tuesday and Wednesday should be back to normal if it follows thru usual pattern of past years
> 
> Hope our marcie and son are okay today.
> 
> Yea. Janet got the worse room in the place at RPR
> Let's call it the Bermuda triangle......
> 
> Skipped dinner last night and took lords laddonut back to the room with me before I left the park last night
> Turned out to be stale so I atr all the icing on it
> Tasty
> About to hit the parks.
> If you see me come up and introduce yourself!



Or the wonky room. Lol

Wish we were there with ya.


----------



## snoopboop

Mac - I had a moment of despair last night when I realized my DVR had failed to record TWD. Thankfully I was able to set it to record the repeat later in the evening. I hope to get a chance to watch it tonight!!!

Marci - What a frightening and frustrating experience. :-/  Glad to hear that everyone is going to be OK.

Schumi - I wish I could eat dinner at your house! Yum.


----------



## macraven

Let's get the bus ready and go to schumi's for some grub

Know we have a couple oh homies here with the cdl

Bus boards at 3 today
Don't be late


----------



## schumigirl

lol......tonights offering is chunks of diced beef that has been in the crock pot all day cooking in dark ale and beef stock with veg........the smell is delicious.....served with creamy mashed potato..........

how many settings.......our table takes 12......14 if we squeeze in closer............we eat at 6.30........


----------



## tink1957

Count me in...sounds yummy.


----------



## snoopboop

schumigirl said:


> lol......tonights offering is chunks of diced beef that has been in the crock pot all day cooking in dark ale and beef stock with veg........the smell is delicious.....served with creamy mashed potato..........



I may be drooling.....


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> I may be drooling.....



Almost two hours till we eat and I`m drooling now..........I may have to test a piece.........


Rain has stopped again...........heating is on though.

Got new fridge freezer ordered.......told me it would be tomorrow........called me back an hour later saying Thursday.......why do they do that!!!

Did tell her there was no desperate rush as we have other fridge freezer and other fridge (beer and wine) but still..........


----------



## Robo56

Good morning all  enjoying the coffee and reading about everyone's great trip to Universal. 

Marciemi wishing you and your son a quick recovery.

Mac hope the feet have recovered. You will have to get another donut since the first one was stale.

Mrs bluer glad you enjoyed your HHN time. Now you can let your foot recover before you head back to work.

BagOLaughs glad you can a great time at Universal. Your pictures are great. Hope you survive the neighbors.

Schumi I put a roast in the crock pot about 6 this morning haven't made one for a while. It does make the house smell yummy. Will look forward to your trip report. Hope you hurt um at Tiffany. 

Have a great rest of the day everyone


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Wow,I saw the crowds gathering in Citywalk as I was leaving IOA at close.  In tower 2, so say hi if you see me.  Relaxing in the room right now.  I am beat, as I saw DD off at 6:45 am today.  Late getting in too.
> 
> So sorry to here of Marcie.  I hope all are ok.  Car can be fixed.  People, I hope no injuries.
> 
> 
> So, if all want to get together for food and drink, how about 7:45pm at Margaritaville, at the entrance where RPR's path enters.  On the side near the porch, if that is ok with all.


just now residing this 
Sorry I missed the meet up


----------



## schumigirl

My farmer friend has just appeared with loads pear desserts I need to freeze......lol......told her I have no room in ours as one is broken........so she's taken most back to the farm and will freeze them for us........yes we kept one for tonight.....

Couldn't resist. She also brought some of her home made custard...........

Diet now starts tomorrow.........


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I think it is to be tonight we try all to get together, so how about it Mac, Gina  Gina, , pcstang, Buckeev, who else ?  All are invited.  Margaritaville at 7:30 tonight?

Parks were very busy.  Hot out too.  Cooled my butt off inside London station and in am ex lounge.  Charged phone at am ex too.


----------



## pcstang

Tv is on at nbc for those that are interested.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> My farmer friend has just appeared with loads pear desserts I need to freeze......lol......told her I have no room in ours as one is broken........so she's taken most back to the farm and will freeze them for us........yes we kept one for tonight.....
> 
> Couldn't resist. She also brought some of her home made custard...........
> 
> Diet now starts tomorrow.........


Took the latest survey from US today. A lot of questions about food. How important are calories, carbs, gluten free etc. to you. I checked not at all for all! No thanks to a diet! At least not until the doc says I need to! Been 5'10" 170 for years.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Took the latest survey from US today. A lot of questions about food. How important are calories, carbs, gluten free etc. to you. I checked not at all for all! No thanks to a diet! At least not until the doc says I need to! Been 5'10" 170 for years.



Lol.........wish I could say the same..........my weights been up and down more often than I can count! But on vacation.......never, ever count calories or think about what we eat......it's the law you know!!

I've done 2 surveys this week about food from Universal, one about types of dining plan I might like.......no thanks......not interested  in any dining plan.....we like to eat whatever and whenever we like without limitations.........and the other must be same as yours........yada yada........

Nice tv pic above......that is a big one!!!


----------



## macraven

I just walked by those screenson the way to the water taxis.......


Bluer gave me the ap UO decals to give to all of you

Get from me at 7:30 meet up tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Goodnight all.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Tv is on at nbc for those that are interested.



Leaving yesterday we noticed they had them on but all blue screen. They look really cool now.


----------



## pcstang

Yes sir, all blue last night. I can't figure out why they close a lot of the food carts early and never have been able to figure it out. Really pisses me off! Was hoping for some comment sections in the last few surveys.

Schumi - I still have another survey I haven't finished yet that was asking about dining plans. I'm with you on not wanting them. I will say the magic bands worked flawlessly and something similar should be implemented at US. Other than that, if any Disney people are reading, USO is horrible and I wouldn't waste my time or leave the Disney "bubble!" Lol


----------



## keishashadow

In line an hour for pic w jack & Sally.  Estimated at 1.5 when we entered.  My bets on 2 solid.  For this I paid $150 for 2 pp lol.  In DL wait was solid 4 hrs early on.  I'm at point where I don't want to look behind me to see dh's face ahem

Last 2 days awful crowds. Not so today @ mk pre party

Mac liking the Bermuda triangle analogy!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> In line an hour for pic w jack & Sally.  Estimated at 1.5 when we entered.  My bets on 2 solid.  For this I paid $150 for 2 pp lol.  In DL wait was solid 4 hrs early on.  I'm at point where I don't want to look behind me to see dh's face ahem
> 
> Last 2 days awful crowds. Not so today @ mk pre party
> 
> Mac liking the Bermuda triangle analogy!



Your just into punishment with waiting this trip.


----------



## macraven

Buckee

You did t show up for the meet !!!!!!

Bring a note from mom ......


----------



## pcstang

Where are you Gina? Mac lynne and I have been waiting for you and Steve!


----------



## macraven

Keisha, so tell me how you really feel........


----------



## macraven

Watching tmz as nothing else on tv now


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> In line an hour for pic w jack & Sally.  Estimated at 1.5 when we entered.  My bets on 2 solid.  For this I paid $150 for 2 pp lol.  In DL wait was solid 4 hrs early on.  I'm at point where I don't want to look behind me to see dh's face ahem
> 
> Last 2 days awful crowds. Not so today @ mk pre party
> 
> Mac liking the Bermuda triangle analogy!



Who's Jack and Sally???? 

Queues don't sound like fun at all!


----------



## macraven

Schumi, is it morning time already for youse?
I'm still on central time...lol


----------



## schumigirl

I'm awake far too early..........pitch black outside and everyone else is still asleep. DS should be up around 6.15.......until then I'll be quiet.

Very restless night for some reason..............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, is it morning time already for youse?
> I'm still on central time...lol



Just posted before you.....lol.

It's nearly 6am........must be 1am for you...........I've been awake since 5.15........ You can think too much when just laying quietly sometimes........so picked up iPad.........


----------



## schumigirl

Made a slow start to this years trip report.........PB sucks!!!!! So I`ve reverted to using pics from computer.........

They are so big though!!!! Will work on shrinking them when experts come home..........and phone has not stopped ringing all morning!!!! One was from Fridge freezer company though saying Thursday delivery......yay!!! Pleased with that, not too long to wait.

Off for some lunch now..........not sure what to have.......


----------



## Lynne G

It is another sunny start.  Morning all.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! Sounds like everyone is having fun (except for the lines)!


----------



## buckeev

Hate to say it, but we definitely got our fill- of Mouseville-literally AND figuratively! But now Universal is hopefully gonna sooth us a bit. These crowds are pretty crazy, but manageable. 
Who's still here? We're thinking of trying NBC Grill tonight...8-ish.
I have on my "GYM" shirt if you spot the 5 of us!

Robert and Fam


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Hate to say it, but we definitely got our fill- of Mouseville-literally AND figuratively! But now Universal is hopefully gonna sooth us a bit. These crowds are pretty crazy, but manageable.
> Who's still here? We're thinking of trying NBC Grill tonight...8-ish.
> I have on my "GYM" shirt if you spot the 5 of us!
> 
> Robert and Fam




Excuse me Bucky but last night was nbc grille, tonight is margaritavile

Do get a ressie for wherever you go tonight
Waits were over an hour yesterday after7:45

We learned by experience on that one............

I leave town Thursday night
Gotta meet ya while you are in town


Yes, motherland had some issues for me, but I will return for short stays


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Hate to say it, but we definitely got our fill- of Mouseville-literally AND figuratively! But now Universal is hopefully gonna sooth us a bit. These crowds are pretty crazy, but manageable.
> Who's still here? We're thinking of trying NBC Grill tonight...8-ish.
> I have on my "GYM" shirt if you spot the 5 of us!
> 
> Robert and Fam



Sorry to hear you never made it for meets..........did you try NBC......sounds good........

Yeah the mouse holds no hold for us at all......haven`t been since 09......no plans to go back either.......

Hope to catch you and PC next year though.......not sure of our dates yet........


I give up trying to make pics direct from laptop for trip report smaller........everyone is busy and we had other things to do last night......I`m just going to post them huge......I did try this morning but I`m terrified in case I delete the whole bunch!!!

Bacon sandwich time........


----------



## macraven

Morning all

Schumi, you'll do a great job on the pics, don't give up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Morning all
> 
> Schumi, you'll do a great job on the pics, don't give up



Kyle just told me pics are fine......leave them as they are, but did show me how to crop them......I`ll do that with those that are too big to post.

Enjoy today


----------



## snoopboop

Schumi - I agree, the pics are just fine the way they are. No worries!

Taking the BF out for dinner tonight for his birthday, so I tried to make myself look all cute today.... A random stranger at the gas station this morning complimented me on my boots, so that's a good sign, right!?!? 

SO MANY of you are at Uni right now... it's crazy! I hope you are all having a marvelous time!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Kyle just told me pics are fine......leave them as they are, but did show me how to crop them......I`ll do that with those that are too big to post.
> 
> Enjoy today



This was a official image resizer for Microsoft. It was part of the power toys collection. After install you just right click the image and in the drop down box will be resize image. It becomes part of Windows. I gave you the other one because it could do a lot more but this is really basic. 

https://imageresizer.codeplex.com


----------



## marciemi

Okay, the headache is finally gone enough that I can actually read a screen without wincing.  Stephen made it to SC yesterday and met the movers and is in his apartment - bed is being delivered today.  I guess the next step is figuring out what we're going to do about a new car.  Joy.  Royce just left to get the police report and stop by the Honda dealer and check out options.  

Lynne - how long are you here for?  Assuming healing continues, we plan to try HHN on Sunday if at all up to it since our passes expire after Monday.  He has to work Monday morning so we'll probably be there in the 4-9 range but hoping to at least hit a handful of houses (no express).  If you're still here (anyone else too), we could say hi beforehand or after the crowds build before we leave (goal is to hit maybe 4 houses right when they open early).


----------



## buckeev

Well...that didn't work out...over an hour wait...didn't think to get reservations. We might try it again at lunch today. 
Mac...if you're in the Studios today, we'll be here. ..watching the Boy's parade by Mel's at 3.

Pooped! I'm gonna need a vacation to recoup from my vacation!


----------



## BagOLaughs

To get the photos down you need to make the largest dimension 800 pixels I find. If you think that's still too big shrink further to 600.

I think this new Dis board forum just makes it the width of the page you're looking at. I've found they re-size the pictures so they fit on my phone and if I re-size the window. 

Your pictures are coming out OK when I've read the TR


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Well...that didn't work out...over an hour wait...didn't think to get reservations. We might try it again at lunch today.
> Mac...if you're in the Studios today, we'll be here. ..watching the Boy's parade by Mel's at 3.
> 
> Pooped! I'm gonna need a vacation to recoup from my vacation!


I'll be at the studios soon
Grab me when you see me

You know what i look like  but don't know what you look like


----------



## schumigirl

Marcie......glad you are doing better and your son made it home safe......then moving! Stressful!


Thanks for the advice on pics........spent today making all the ones sized above 2MB a lower size......dis won't post any direct to trip report above 2MB........so they're still going to be big but I can post all the ones I want.......

Not a very productive day other than that.......but worth it......I hope. Thanks Rachel and blue.........

Thanks for the vote snoop......glad to hear you're liking it.......and hope you enjoy your night tonight! Boots........I adore winter boots........have far too many pairs......or so I'm told........


Spicy bbq sauce with chicken, roasted red and yellow peppers tonight.........diced sweet potato for me.....fries for them.............they don't like sweet potatoes.

Starting to feel really cool this time of day now.......4.30 for those in different time zone........

Off to put oven on....


----------



## buckeev

In the Universal Store rightnow. ...We are about to go ride MIB...then who knows...

I have on a GOT MINIONS? Yellow tee...and Gage has a yellow BOOGIE LIKE YOU MEAN IT tee on.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Marcie......glad you are doing better and your son made it home safe......then moving! Stressful!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice on pics........spent today making all the ones sized above 2MB a lower size......dis won't post any direct to trip report above 2MB........so they're still going to be big but I can post all the ones I want.......
> 
> Not a very productive day other than that.......but worth it......I hope. Thanks Rachel and blue.........
> 
> Thanks for the vote snoop......glad to hear you're liking it.......and hope you enjoy your night tonight! Boots........I adore winter boots........have far too many pairs......or so I'm told........
> 
> 
> Spicy bbq sauce with chicken, roasted red and yellow peppers tonight.........diced sweet potato for me.....fries for them.............they don't like sweet potatoes.
> 
> Starting to feel really cool this time of day now.......4.30 for those in different time zone........
> 
> Off to put oven on....



2 mb is still a large file (large by resolution). With that other quick resizer you can choose the size and the size will be roughly 200-500 kb vs 2000 kb (2 mb).


----------



## schumigirl

Well, not sure what I did......but I can at least post the pics I want now.......they`re gonna be big......hey ho......so much easier than the faff that is photobucket!!! Would turn your hair grey!!


Having a lazy,cosy evening with the mister.........


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie, glad you are feeling better.  I think we will miss each other, as I am leaving on Friday.  Maybe next time.  

Another nice day and unmasking tours were great.

Still have yet to see the Bucky family.  Oh well.  Going very early and checking out to see WDW for a day.


----------



## macraven

Used express for hhn tonight and finished eally
Back in room now

Last Wednesday packed not bad at all tonight


----------



## tinydancer09

Holy moly what a week. I'll try to catch up this weekend if I survive. I thought when I became a property manager I was taking a non hazardous job. Turns out I was WRONG! I got a concussion on Saturday from hitting a light fixture with my head. The light fixture won, but he's bent. That'll show him to get in my way. 

Screens and such aren't so great for my head. Focusing is honestly really hard so reading on a screen is really not so great. Hate that I can't catch up right now. Saw some wreck pictures... Marcie I hope you all are okay!!! 

As for me I'm going to bed. I teach dance on Thursdays. So far my social and focus skills have been limited to around 3-5 hours per day. This should be fun..... Hope all are well!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Used express for hhn tonight and finished eally
> Back in room now
> 
> Last Wednesday packed not bad at all tonight



Glad to hear it was quieter last night.......talked to a friend who went Sunday and said it was horrendous, I remembered you saying it was bad too.........



Fridge freezer for utility room comes today......yay........gave an approx delivery time, middle of the day which is unusual for us as we're usually last on every delivery run! 

Cool and grey outside today.......glad to be staying in.......


----------



## Robo56

Tinydancer sorry to hear of your injury. Hope the head feels better soon. Take it easy.


----------



## macraven

Last day at the darkside then on to a busy time of my life when I return home.

Hope marcie on the mend
Cars an always be replaced, peeps can't .

Going to the parks for one last time until I return again

Take care homies

Was lovely to meet up wth all the homies this trip!


----------



## macraven

Oh tiny d sad to read of your noggin injury
Feel better real soon!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Last day at the darkside then on to a busy time of my life when I return home.
> 
> Hope marcie on the mend
> Cars an always be replaced, peeps can't .
> 
> Going to the parks for one last time until I return again
> 
> Take care homies
> 
> Was lovely to meet up wth all the homies this trip!



Safe travels today.


----------



## macraven

Hotel Construction noise is horrible today!!!

Work lower floor noise hasn't be heard on the upper floor


----------



## macraven

Watching weather channel in room

Freeze warnings for Chicago tonight

Ugh


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Watching weather channel in room
> 
> Freeze warnings for Chicago tonight
> 
> Ugh


O M G!!!! Lol


----------



## ky07

Doing a quick drive by to say hello to all you homies and you you all are doing well


----------



## macraven

Hey st L
Always good to see you


Sitting at Mco dressed for winter
No lie ....


----------



## ky07

About the way it is here cause over night lows in 40s and 30s.
Pretty safe to say winter is almost here


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Doing a quick drive by to say hello to all you homies and you you all are doing well



Nice to see you as always........hope you are doing well too StL........hope we see more of you again soon..........



macraven said:


> Hey st L
> Always good to see you
> Sitting at Mco dressed for winter
> No lie ....



Glad you got home safe.....early even!!! Hope it`s not too cold for you.......


Went out grocery shopping this morning and it`s cold. 45F. Still, managed to stock up new fridge freezer that I love......it`s even bigger than I thought and has a huge amount of storage, so well worth the money...........

Take out pizza and wine tonight......it`s Friday.........


----------



## pcstang

We did HHN last night. Had a great time, houses were good and EP was great! Bill and teds was meh....jacks show was fantastic! Heading home today


----------



## macraven

Safe travels


----------



## tink1957

For those who are missing HHN here's a pic of me with Pumpkinhead 
 
That's bound to scare someone...


----------



## macraven

_i think i had more free time while on vacation then i do at home now.


finishing up on our loan process and final stages or getting things set up to close.
first house deal fell thru and think i will scream if is happens again.

nice pic vicki.
bet you wished you were back at hhn tonight.

hope all the homies are doing fine!_


----------



## schumigirl

LOVE Pumpkinhead Vicki..........great picture..........wish we were still there.........love the tee shirt!!

mac.........lightning doesn't strike twice......allegedly.........hope this one is hassle free..........


Ended up going out tonight for drinks with two couples from other side of village we see occasionally........nice night.......just in.......got DS to pick us up from local pub at 11......ideal!!! Karaoke night too......oh dear!!! I thought I sounded good...........ABBA are always fun to sing to.......then I decided me and one of the other guys, Peter would sing Time of my Life by Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes.............lol........long as it doesn't appear on YouTube I'll be happy.......

Have great weekend


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a fun night out Carole.

Wish we were at HHN tonight...it would be a blast instead i'm watching trashy tv, eating popcorn and drinking a big glass of red wine...could be worse.

Good luck on the house mac...hope you get the one that's meant for you.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## buckeev

Well, we're back to reality here! Hit the ground running, as several of my loyal and understanding customers were chomping...with jobs to be done pronto! When folks tell me "You're so lucky to have your own business and pick your hours you work!" I say.."I sure am...I get to pick which 20 hours a day I work!" Wouldn't want it any other way though.
FINALLY got to do a quick meet-n-great with the sweet and beautiful MACRAVEN!  Almost missed her! We were literally headed to the HRH and then the rental car to get to the airport when Gage and I were able to catch her gettin' off the RP boat! 
Thanks for making time for us Redleader1!

So...who's going to Orlando next? Any WDW October check ins?...


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening everyone!  Haven't been on here is soooo long.  I see that many of you were enjoying the wonderful world of UO....very jealous!

So been very busy lately.  Took a July trip to Orlando, went back to work, got pregnant, visited Sesame Place, and just got back from a Halloween weekend down in Busch Gardens, Williamsburg.  So what's new with everyone else?


----------



## tinydancer09

Finally getting around to my Halloween displays. I don't think I'm going to put out everything this year... It's already so late I'll just have to take it all down in 2 weeks anyways. 

Head was feeling pretty awful this morning but seemed to clear up at the football game. Yeah... I know not smart. Going to a football game when I was already feeling awful? I just figured it was better to feel awful around people than home alone incase something bad happened... Ha :/

I keep saying "but I don't have anything to do after..." And then I keep finding more to do.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a fun night out Carole.
> 
> Wish we were at HHN tonight...it would be a blast instead i'm watching trashy tv, eating popcorn and drinking a big glass of red wine...could be worse.
> 
> Good luck on the house mac...hope you get the one that's meant for you.



Sounds like a nice way to spend a night too Vicki.......but yeah......HHN would be better way to spend a night........



buckeev said:


> Well, we're back to reality here! Hit the ground running, as several of my loyal and understanding customers were chomping...with jobs to be done pronto! When folks tell me "You're so lucky to have your own business and pick your hours you work!" I say.."I sure am...I get to pick which 20 hours a day I work!" Wouldn't want it any other way though.
> FINALLY got to do a quick meet-n-great with the sweet and beautiful MACRAVEN!  Almost missed her! We were literally headed to the HRH and then the rental car to get to the airport when Gage and I were able to catch her gettin' off the RP boat!
> Thanks for making time for us Redleader1!



yay.....glad you go to meet mac............but yep, back to reality sucks!!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening everyone!  Haven't been on here is soooo long.  I see that many of you were enjoying the wonderful world of UO....very jealous!
> 
> So been very busy lately.  Took a July trip to Orlando, went back to work, got pregnant, visited Sesame Place, and just got back from a Halloween weekend down in Busch Gardens, Williamsburg.  So what's new with everyone else?



Hey......you just worked that bit of news in to the middle of a sentence............



 Congratulations on another little KFish on the way..............  I'm sure little Christopher is getting more gorgeous by the day too.............



Miserable Saturday here, cold and grey and rain is threatening. Nothing like Orlando........

Laundry, trip report and not much else on agenda today.........


----------



## Robo56

Tinydancer love the Halloween decorations. Hope the head continues to heal quickly. I went to bath and body works a few weeks ago and they had Salted Carmel candles and I bought one and it smells so good. 

Seems like time is passing so quickly. Halloween in 2 weeks then it time to decorate for Christmas 

Mac good luck on the house negotiations. 

Schumi enjoying the trip report so far. Looks like you had a great time at Universal. 

Tink love the t-shirt and pic with the pumpkin dude. 

Lynne safe travels home


----------



## tink1957

Back to reality indeed...it was in the 40s here this morning....expecting upper 30s tomorrow.

Speaking of expecting...congrats to Kfish on the new little minnow

Glad you got to meet up with mac, buck...she's even better live and in person.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and stay warm my friends


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Well, we're back to reality here! Hit the ground running, as several of my loyal and understanding customers were chomping...with jobs to be done pronto! When folks tell me "You're so lucky to have your own business and pick your hours you work!" I say.."I sure am...I get to pick which 20 hours a day I work!" Wouldn't want it any other way though.
> FINALLY got to do a quick meet-n-great with the sweet and beautiful MACRAVEN!  Almost missed her! We were literally headed to the HRH and then the rental car to get to the airport when Gage and I were able to catch her gettin' off the RP boat!
> Thanks for making time for us Redleader1!
> 
> So...who's going to Orlando next? Any WDW October check ins?...




i_'m home and wishing i was back in warm weather.
31 degrees this morning when i got up.
warmer now but still windy and cold.

it was absolutely great to meet up with you and gage.

so happy we finally able to make it happen!

so, you headed back to work once you arrived back home wednesday?
but, you'll be heading back to the darkside sooner than i will..._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening everyone!  Haven't been on here is soooo long.  I see that many of you were enjoying the wonderful world of UO....very jealous!
> 
> So been very busy lately.  Took a July trip to Orlando, went back to work, got pregnant, visited Sesame Place, and just got back from a Halloween weekend down in Busch Gardens, Williamsburg.  So what's new with everyone else?




_going to be baby time for us again here...
congrats Kfish!

my update is went to orlando for 18 days 
got to meet up with many wonderful homies._
_vicki, bluers, buckeev, pcstang, lynne, marcie, keisha and mr keisha, and a few more._
_rushing to get this typed before i have to leave the house...._
_
finally got to spend time with schumi and mr schumi.
been making those plans for 7 years and finally it happened.
but, over too quickly...

went house hunting a few days after labor day in the south and finally can see moving south a dream come true.
after a failed offer twice, now in the end part of having a deal go thru.
crossing my fingers no more glitches.
2 different trips of 13 hour drive one way, was exhausting.

should be closing next month.

have our house listed for sale and need to leave in a few minutes.
realtor bringing in a couple to view our house.

showed the house yesterday and we left for an hour.
worse part of that was finding the cats and getting them into the car...

today i couldn't catch them but think they will hide under a bed when strangers come into the house.

Kfish, sounds like you had a fantastic summer!
and halloween adventure!_


----------



## snoopboop

Mac - Good luck with the real estate adventures.   My dad is a realtor and so I've heard countless stories of frustration... Crossing my fingers that your deal goes through!

Kfish - Congratulations!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki and mac......hope you're not too cold.......bit miserable here too.

Yes mac, it was short, but very sweet..........


Watching a very strange New Zealand movie called Housebound tonight.......slow start, but very funny and spooky at the same time......thought I was going to switch it off but glad we didn't.......weirdly funny..........if you ever get chance to watch it you should.

Watching The Conjuring next.........


----------



## Bluer101

Hope everyone is staying warm tonight, but please send some cold air down here. 

Worked this morning, then washed and waxed our vehicles. We just got back from dinner at Outback Steakhouse, yummy tonight. Now getting ready to watch Avengers age of ultron 3D in the theater room.


----------



## macraven

_39 now and to drop to 31 tonight.

of course i would be thrilled to make you happy and send down cool/cold weather to you

i have my electric blanket set at 7 now.
feeling icky and hitting bed early tonight.

 it's been over a week since we did the private rip tour.
seems like yesterday_


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, you can have my artic blast that is coming tonight.  Frost warning with below freezing temps overnight.  And to think I was enjoying the last of my 80s enjoyed this past week.  Oh, and thank you for the sticker.  On my car and it goes so well.  I actually saw a car with the USO's AP magnet, but I think mine looks so better.  Thank you again, and to Mac for giving it to me.

A big wahoo to Kfish and little fish to be.  Love to hear good news.  And I will be a great aunt again this spring.  Waiting to hear that pitter patter.

Mac keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with both sales.  

TinyD hope you feel better and what a great Halloween decoration job you did.

Like the pumpkin head picture.  USO's HHN decorations and characters were awesome.  

Time to curl up in the covers and watch the college ball game.

Hope all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Bluer, you can have my artic blast that is coming tonight.  Frost warning with below freezing temps overnight.  And to think I was enjoying the last of my 80s enjoyed this past week.  Oh, and thank you for the sticker.  On my car and it goes so well.  I actually saw a car with the USO's AP magnet, but I think mine looks so better.  Thank you again, and to Mac for giving it to me.
> 
> A big wahoo to Kfish and little fish to be.  Love to hear good news.  And I will be a great aunt again this spring.  Waiting to hear that pitter patter.
> 
> Mac keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well with both sales.
> 
> TinyD hope you feel better and what a great Halloween decoration job you did.
> 
> Like the pumpkin head picture.  USO's HHN decorations and characters were awesome.
> 
> Time to curl up in the covers and watch the college ball game.
> 
> Hope all have a nice weekend.




No problem.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _39 now and to drop to 31 tonight.
> i have my electric blanket set at 7 now.
> feeling icky and hitting bed early tonight.
> _



Hope you feel bit better today.........took Tom almost a week to feel better. 


Sunday morning and I'm wide awake at silly o'clock.......been awake since 6 so might as well get up. Not looking looking great outside again today.......joy.


----------



## tink1957

Thought we could all use a little blue skies and sunshine today from the darkside.
 
Happy Sunday homies


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish- Congratulations on the little one. It is always great to hear news like that. 
Mac I hope everything is going well with the house. Keep us posted on how you are doing. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Miss being up in UO/IOA. Need to go out and get some food in the house so we can eat this week. Lol
Everyone have a great Sunday.


----------



## marciemi

Heading to HHN tonight - any advice?  No EP. Will get into a corral early with our AP's and main goal is the Alice house. Anyone know which ones will open early?  Suggestions on a vague plan?


----------



## tink1957

Just stay in the holding area till they let you go and head straight to Alice which is at the front of the park if that's your main goal then you can do the other houses...have fun wish I was there to enjoy it with you


----------



## schumigirl

Nice picture Vicki........you should see the colour of sky over the sea that I'm looking at right now.........lol.....very different!!

Hey mrsbluer.......... Hope the foot is improving and you're pain free.........

Marci.........what Vicki said........just head straight there.......


Beef in Ale is almost ready.....been in crock pot all day.......just mash to do in a bit and dinner is done.......had real lazy day......almost one pot dinner......bit of trip report and some 80's music........ideal!!

Tom and Kyle have gone go kart racing this afternoon.......so been left to my own devices..........would have gone with them as I love it, but they were meeting another father and son so I thought I'd leave them to it........

Been a nice day though at home.........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi wish I could say I was pain free but unfortunately not yet but I am healing. Having good days and bad. In time I will be good again. 
There is a Harry Potter marathon on tv today so DS and I are watching all the movies again. Can never get enough HP. Lol


----------



## macraven

Feel better soon mrs bluer

Think I have a bug but trying my best to stay up to watch walking dead


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi wish I could say I was pain free but unfortunately not yet but I am healing. Having good days and bad. In time I will be good again.
> There is a Harry Potter marathon on tv today so DS and I are watching all the movies again. Can never get enough HP. Lol



Oh that`s such a shame......it`s hard to keep positive when you`re in pain......yes, in time you`ll be back to normal......love a Potter movie marathon too!!



macraven said:


> Feel better soon mrs bluer
> 
> Think I have a bug but trying my best to stay up to watch walking dead



Hope you`re feeling better too mac........sucks having something like that, especially when you have a lot to do.


Trip reports are easier now with being able to import pics directly from computer....but only being able to put 10 pics a post is not much!!! I have nearly 2000 pics.......and yes we did still manage to smell the roses and not have the camera all the time!!!

Doing laundry while I type......not much else going on today.......beautiful autumn day outside.

Have a great Monday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I needed one of these this morning.  We were below freezing last night, so window scraping for me this morning.  Ugh. 

Hope all had a nice week-end.

Like the sunny picture of Mummy, Tink.

Hope Mrs. Bluer's foot is getting better and hope Mac is feeling better. 

Hope Marcie had HHN fun this week-end.  Weather looked perfect.  Hope you are feeling better and will find a new car soon.

Hope Schumi enjoys her beautiful fall day.  I'd say we have one too, but cold.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Yep, I needed one of these this morning.  We were below freezing last night, so window scraping for me this morning.  Ugh.
> 
> Hope all had a nice week-end.
> 
> Like the sunny picture of Mummy, Tink.
> 
> Hope Mrs. Bluer's foot is getting better and hope Mac is feeling better.
> 
> Hope Marcie had HHN fun this week-end.  Weather looked perfect.  Hope you are feeling better and will find a new car soon.
> 
> Hope Schumi enjoys her beautiful fall day.  I'd say we have one too, but cold.



That's a really funky razor.


----------



## Robo56

Sun shining and coffee good can't complain to that start of the day. 
Lynne not fun having to use ice scraper already 

Mac and Mrs Bluer get well soon.

Gina Gina looking forward to your trip report. 

Belle and goNDmay9 haven't seen you post for a while.  Hope all is well. 

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Just been out for few bits and bobs.........its that lovely sunny but fresh cold weather.........nice. 

Bought Jurassic World on dvd today.....will watch it at weekend I think........

Heard from several people the Scareactor dinner was not good at horror nights.......one person can be a miss but hearing from so many it was poor.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Just been out for few bits and bobs.........its that lovely sunny but fresh cold weather.........nice.
> 
> Bought Jurassic World on dvd today.....will watch it at weekend I think........
> 
> Heard from several people the Scareactor dinner was not good at horror nights.......one person can be a miss but hearing from so many it was poor.




_the scare actor dining was horrible....
i did it on a wednesday and have nothing good to say about it.
food was meh..
service was meh..
over all it was a zero._


----------



## tink1957

Glad I didn't do it then...I was thinking about it.

Hope you're feeling better today Raven 

Another cool start this morning but nice sunny day now...waiting for Danielle to bring home taco bell for lunch...time to start the diet later this week


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Our countdown is getting smaller!!! 3 days!!

 We did just find out that on  our scheduled Kennedy Space Center day there is a rocket launch scheduled. Kids are beside themselves with excitement. Dad and I are terrified about  how to handle traffic and crowds! EEK


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Chickie, that sounds awesome about the launch on the day you are there.  Be an early bird, will help with the traffic.


----------



## marciemi

I'm so far behind!  TinyD - so sorry to hear about your head and can definitely commiserate!  Took several days before anything screen didn't hurt my head but think I'm close to back to normal now!  KFish - SUPER CONGRATS on the new little one!  I'll be excited to get some baby pics once again! (We're so far out of that stage around here).  

HHN went well - actually a little too cool for my taste, even with a Packers jersey over my clothes!  I'm sure I'm getting all kinds of sympathy but I guess it's finally fall here.  Heading to Boston this weekend and will have to brave the real cold then!  Anyway, we got in the park early, did the 25 year house (that opened early with Freddie/Jason and Insidious) then waited for the Alice house and the Run (game show type) one.  Even by then crowds had grown and we just weren't motivated to wait.  Explored Diagon Alley which was completely EMPTY (I've never seen it like that!) and rode Gringotts with no wait.  Got some Butterbeer Ice Cream (our passes expire today and I swear that's really the main thing we'd renew for!  But will probably hold off for now).  By then it was dark enough to enjoy the scare zones so we did all of those and caught much of the outdoor show (whatever it was).  Headed out by about 8:30 when there were roughly 100 people coming in for each one going out - that may be underestimating!

Off to Epcot to see Air Supply 3 times tonight!  And tomorrow night.  And the next night.  Can you tell I'm an Air Supply fan?  Anyone want to join in?  

Hopefully getting a new Odyssey on Wed.  Trying to get a clearance on leftover 2015 models but having a hard time getting good colors.  They found a grey one but apparently between getting it for us on Saturday and today it somehow disappeared.  ??  Anyway, now hopefully getting a dark blue one on Wed.  We car about the color but not enough to pay way more for the 2016's.  Looked at the used ones as well but it was like $2000 for a brand new one (2015) vs. a used 2013 with 30K miles so we're thinking new makes sense, especially since we drive them so long (we've gotten one every 7 years going back to 94).  Keep fingers crossed this one works out because we leave for Boston Thu and the rental has to be returned by Fri!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## buckeev

Marciemi, glad to hear you're back on the route to being "normal"...whatever normal is!

Is anybody here gonna be going to WDW before the end of the month?  I have something I wanna give somebody that should make their trip a bit more tolerable. (Family of 5 or less would be ideal number)


----------



## Belle0101

Robo56 said:


> Sun shining and coffee good can't complain to that start of the day.
> Lynne not fun having to use ice scraper already
> 
> Mac and Mrs Bluer get well soon.
> 
> Gina Gina looking forward to your trip report.
> 
> Belle and goNDmay9 haven't seen you post for a while.  Hope all is well.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone.



Thanks for thinking of me.    All is well here.  I leave on Monday for WDW, US and my sister's so I've been working at getting myself ready and taking care of things around the house.  I've been looking forward to it for so long, it's hard to believe that it's almost time!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _the scare actor dining was horrible....
> i did it on a wednesday and have nothing good to say about it.
> food was meh..
> service was meh..
> over all it was a zero._



What a shame......I spoke to a TM friend who said the same actually........hasn`t gone down well. Could have been so good.

Hope you improving today.......



tink1957 said:


> Glad I didn't do it then...I was thinking about it.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better today Raven
> 
> Another cool start this morning but nice sunny day now...waiting for Danielle to bring home taco bell for lunch...time to start the diet later this week



Us too Vicki..........I have never eaten anything from Taco Bell........am I missing anything........



Threeboysandachickie said:


> Our countdown is getting smaller!!! 3 days!!
> 
> We did just find out that on  our scheduled Kennedy Space Center day there is a rocket launch scheduled. Kids are beside themselves with excitement. Dad and I are terrified about  how to handle traffic and crowds! EEK



Wow..... that's crept up hasn't it........you must be so excited........you`ll be fine on the roads......


My son is teaching me to play poker!!! Got to my ripe old age and have never played.........apparently I have a good poker face.....lol......thing is Kyle doesn`t.......I know him so well and he knows it........ 

Got a few things to learn though......difference between a flush and a straight and other things too.......I`ll get there.........

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## schumigirl

Marci.....glad you enjoyed HHN.......we loved how quiet Diagon Alley was when we nipped in for a drink one night when horror nights were on.......was a nice respite, although our nights weren`t too crowded thank goodness......


----------



## schumigirl

It`s Wednesday............

And we were nearly on page 2!!!

Belle......hope you have lovely trip on Monday.........come back and tell us how it went......



Making cornbread today (thanks Janet) and making my version of HoB voodoo shrimp........spice it up a bit though.......

And sun is shining........


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## tink1957

Back to the future...thanks Mr bluer...I forgot what day it was ...where's a silver d when you need one?

I'd like to go back to last month and the start of our trip


----------



## keishashadow

marci - here's a Wednesday special for you.  Low miles and good runner, uses little fuel, comes in a one-hump standard or two-hump special edition.

busy I am working on the outdoor Halloween display, very slow going this year.  Blame it on combo of bad weather and a whopper of vacation hangover.  Taking some time to get back in the groove after 2 weeks lol.  Need to upload the pics and flesh out TR.

have a good one all, going to 70 degrees here today, decided to whip out the carpet scrubber - wheee!


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

buckeev said:


> Marciemi, glad to hear you're back on the route to being "normal"...whatever normal is!
> 
> Is anybody here gonna be going to WDW before the end of the month?  I have something I wanna give somebody that should make their trip a bit more tolerable. (Family of 5 or less would be ideal number)



Our family of 5 will arrive on Friday. We are staying at the Hard Rock for a week.


----------



## schumigirl

Blue and Janet.......love the pics........

Vicki......I said exactly the same thing to Kyle today!!! Back to the beginning..........

Chickie......this Friday.....wow.....you must be so excited!!! 



I am getting good at poker!! Why have I never played this before...........


----------



## schumigirl

Having a couple of friends over on Halloween and they asked for some movies for background........of course Halloween is top of my list.....one suggested The Exorcist.........I think that movie is utter drivel and not scary at all......I didn't watch it for years thinking it was too scary......what a disappointment it was when I finally watched it!

Going to have a think tomorrow for two others.......told her ain't no way I'm wasting time watching that......she just laughed and said thank goodness!! Her husband wanted it.....told her she wasn't missing much....

So much choice..........


----------



## Robo56

Belle hope you have a wonderful time on your trip.

Keisha if you feel like it take some pics of your Halloween decorations and post them. Would love to see them. I don't think any of us can top Mr Bluers front yard Transformer display but, we can try 

Schumi I had to laugh at your comment on Exorcist. Have fun on your Halloween movie get together. 

Going out for pizza and to visit some local Haunted Houses with the girls this weekend (sister, niece, daughter in law and granddaughter). Looking forward to some scares


----------



## buckeev

Threeboysandachickie said:


> Our family of 5 will arrive on Friday. We are staying at the Hard Rock for a week.


Are you going to MK? pM if you are.


----------



## schumigirl

Trying to decide what to have for lunch..........either roast chicken sandwich with some salad or bacon brie and cranberry toasted sandwich..........choices..........

Then I have to do some housework.......not much to do, but I have to do it........

Have a great Thursday.......


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## keishashadow

I'm sure there is something productive I should be doing today...oh yeah...now I remember!


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up with tuna melt sandwich.......not quite sure how I ended up with that........

We are now playing poker with real chips instead of coins.......so much fun and I'm getting better according to my lovely son who is patiently teaching me.........

Hope mac got away ok today.......email is playing up again......will be sorted by tomorrow apparently.......happens all too often. 

Our clocks go back this weekend.......can't believe how quickly that has come around!!


----------



## keishashadow

mac seems to be a very busy bee with all she has going on, wasn't sure if trip was still on...hope she did get away.  hmmm, if not reading the boards I can sneak in HHN group picture lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mac seems to be a very busy bee with all she has going on, wasn't sure if trip was still on...hope she did get away.  hmmm, if not reading the boards I can sneak in HHN group picture lol



lol........my email is back on again so will catch up later......yep, hope she got away alright.......sneak in a picture........you know you want to......... lol.......we need a devil smilie........


Caught first episode of AHS Hotel last night 

Not a fan of Gaga or vampire things.....so that put me off right away.....but wth!!!! I said to DH if this ends with Hotel California playing I`m out.........yep.....it came on....... 

Kind of had a Shining feel about it, but not as good. And a bit gross. Love Kathy Bates though......but too cliché for me. May try next week and see.........

Had a productive time earlier cleaning my oven.......well, the shelves......I have the shiniest oven shelves ever according to my friends......I just know they`re gonna want pizza tonight now.......always happens!!! Will tell them I`ve got no flour  or get takeout........

Happy Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

and a funny:






So much for our 70 degree days, we'll be in the 50's and highs of 62 for the next couple of days.  That blanket I keep in the car may be used again during the soccer games this week-end.  Somehow the fields always feel colder or hotter.

Hope Mac has all go well. 

And, who's traveling today?  Chickie and family?  Have an awesome trip and safe travels.  No catching a ride on the rocket!

Belle is almost ready to travel too, right?  Wahoo to a countdown.

Hoping Mrs. Bluer's foot will be fully healed soon. 

I vote for take out, Schumi - I'd keep the oven clean!


----------



## tink1957

I feel the same about AHS this season...just can't get into it.

It's a beautiful day here...the sun is shining, temps in the 80s....think I'll go outside and enjoy it while I can.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Definitely take advantage of the sunshine and heat Vicki.....winter is just around the corner........our clocks go back this weekend....dark nights next week........extra hour in bed Sunday morning though.....yay.....

Glad it's not just me with AHS.......the first one was so good and original, this one is definitely style over substance........and Ryan Murphy definitely has a type of guy he likes in his shows.........he once said they're never going to use vampires as a storyline........maybe he's running out of ideas....for me I think this should be the last......he's being extra gratuitous for the sake of it now........have heard the second episode is not fun to watch, may give it a miss. 


Ended up going out for dinner tonight.........new seafood restaurant opened while we were in the states about half an hour away from us.......was lovely......now got bottle of wine and watching movie.......ideal Friday night....


----------



## schumigirl

You still got sunshine Vicki?

Raining here and miserable........watching the weather though as my best friends parents and her brother and family are in Mexico right now.........scary.

Quiet day planned.........although thinking about going to go karts this afternoon.......


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Yes Carole...the sun is still shining for now.  We're getting rain in a few days ...scary indeed on Patricia and all in her path.  Hope your friend is ok.


----------



## buckeev

Rain!? Did somebody say RAIN!? Gage and I left the house for a "quick" trip to Dallas for the weekend yesterday morning.....normally a 4-ish hour drive...
14-1/2 hours later....
Stuck on Hwy 45 in a 30+mile long saturated parking lot. I've been around rain storms many, many times...but never seen it rain so hard, for so long. I've read accounts of 4-inch per hour rates, and that didn't surprise me at all!...Wondering now if we'll be able to get back tommorow afternoon!

Safe and dry for now!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes Carole...the sun is still shining for now.  We're getting rain in a few days ...scary indeed on Patricia and all in her path.  Hope your friend is ok.



Glad to hear you having a nice day.......ours turned out nice too......although it's cold tonight.......

Watching Jurassic World.........and we get extra hour in bed tonight.....clocks go back.....yay......


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev........wow....that's a journey and a half!! We've been watching the weather over there and it looks bad!!

Hope you have a better journey home tomorrow..........


----------



## schumigirl

Evening.........its pitch black now at 5pm as clocks went back last night......loved the extra hour in bed! Even managed a snooze this afternoon as it got slightly darker.........love it!

Peppered Beef in ale and creamy mash for dinner.......


----------



## keishashadow

we even got hit with Patricia's rain last night, blowing sideways & hitting the bedroom windows very loudly last night.

I'm going with stir fried shrimp and new found recipe for WDW-O'hana Yakisoba Noodles.  guess I should rustle up something green too

ready to send the hound out to find mac. 

I have a Universal commando (not me, I've done 1 EE in all the years I've visited and strolled in 20 minutes before official opening time) question I'm going to ask here...

_If the park of the day for EE is stated @ 8 am, what time do we really need to be @ the gates on Friday 11/8 & Saturday 11/9?  

It's supposed to be crazy busy due to veterans day & WDW race weekend.  I'm reading on various crowd sites that they often open the gates a half hour earlier than stated.  I'll go with the flow for GD & DiL, just don't want to standing outside longer than necessary._


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......Think mac is home tonight??? I'm sure she said it was Sunday she was back.........

Can't help with your time question.....never have done EE........someone will though........thinking about shrimp now..........

Watching the US Grand Prix.......weather cleared up for it......

Planning a baking day tomorrow........


----------



## pcstang

I've only done EE once and I think it was a couple of months after EFG opened. If I remember correctly EE was at 7. My son and I got to the gates at 5:45 and the gates opened at  6:30. We ride EFG twice before 7. I'm giving this info with a warning....I usually don't get out of before 9 am at the earliest so I may have a slightly clouded memory of the EE day! Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Didn't get any baking done at all today.......trip report took longer than expected......computer was playing up.......then DS came home not feeling great........he only missed one lecture today, so will catch up with his friends on that......first lecture he's missed in two years.......he fell asleep and got up feeling better........

So apart from clean all the bathrooms.....haven't done much today at all........


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> we even got hit with Patricia's rain last night, blowing sideways & hitting the bedroom windows very loudly last night.
> 
> I'm going with stir fried shrimp and new found recipe for WDW-O'hana Yakisoba Noodles.  guess I should rustle up something green too
> 
> ready to send the hound out to find mac.
> 
> I have a Universal commando (not me, I've done 1 EE in all the years I've visited and strolled in 20 minutes before official opening time) question I'm going to ask here...
> 
> _If the park of the day for EE is stated @ 8 am, what time do we really need to be @ the gates on Friday 11/8 & Saturday 11/9?
> 
> It's supposed to be crazy busy due to veterans day & WDW race weekend.  I'm reading on various crowd sites that they often open the gates a half hour earlier than stated.  I'll go with the flow for GD & DiL, just don't want to standing outside longer than necessary._



Yep...Those same remnants of Hurricane Patricia dumped even more rain on many parts of Texas...But at least the main roads we traveled home on yesterday were open.
We've gotten through the gates for* EE* as early as 6:15-ish (on days with an official 8:00 open time)....and the line was already pretty long. (of course, it was during the holidays, so...you're mileage may vary).


----------



## Lynne G

Well, wet weather is coming our way tomorrow.  Thunderstorms in the mix too.  Patrica?  Not sure, but with 50 degree temps and rain, it's going to be a soggy cool day.  

But today, is cool, almost had to scrape the windows of frost again, but a nice enough fall day.

Hope Mac has made it home ok.  Hopefully all went well with her trip.

Buckeev, hope you are drying out and glad to hear you got home ok.






  Yep, we know it's fall now, as we have such pretty oranges and golds and browns.

Hope all are feeling well, and enjoying this last Tuesday of October.  Halloween this week-end, and I have to keep stopping the family from eating the treats we are to hand out, well, my DS to hand out.  I hope the weather holds out.


----------



## Robo56

Morning all  having some coffee this morning weather dark and rainy. Need a minion smile


----------



## Spacepest

*peeks in this thread*

So...ahem. This month I'm going to theme parks on both east and west coasts and doing Halloween events.

Anyone interested in a possible trip report when I'm done? I'm doing Disneyland and Knotts Scary Farm in California, then Universal and Mickey's Halloween party in Florida.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - my better half corrected me, said it was a different storm, rare one coming from the east.  we're supposed to get high winds tonight into tomorrow & then buckets of rain.  I'm just hoping my decorations that are out stay in place.  held off on majority of it, hope it blows thru by Friday.

carole - IDK, haven't heard "Boo" from Mac.  How dare she have a RL!

buckeev - glad it's clearing up in your neck of the woods.  Lots of people suffering greatly, a shame.  6:15 am!  now that is scary!  thanks, think i'll play dumb the 1st day and show up 15 min early.  Want to get GD into Olivanders to drop my $50 preferably before the hordes hit.

moving slow, middle son shared a stomach bug with me last few days, oy. way too early in season.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes please spacepest.  I always like trip reports to read and since I have not done a coast to coast, I always enjoy them a lot.  

Keisha, hope you are feeling better soon.  It is too early for bugs to come around. With this stormy weather coming soon, not fun to be sick.  We are to get high winds too, so hope your lawn decor stays put.


----------



## tink1957

Cool, windy and raining here too...Lynne, where do you live? You seem to have the same weather as I do.

Feel better Janet...you have a trip report to finish 

Where the heck is mac?


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Hope you get better soon


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


>



another homie bites the dust, get better soon


----------



## schumigirl

Hope today is better for you mac......doesn't sound pleasant at all.........


Can't log in to the dis on DH laptop??? Weird. 

We have fog, and it's cool............not doing much today.....just been out shopping stocking up for village Halloween party........we don't go as its just for the kiddies, but always donate......then waxing appointment later......ouch!

11am and I'm ready for lunch.........


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....never saw your post......how'd I miss it.........

Oh no to getting the tummy bug....... Hope it's not too nasty......and clears quickly!! When is it you leave for your trip now.......I forget.......


----------



## Lynne G

Mac and Keisha in sick bay. 




Hope you both are feeling better!  

Tink, I live about 6 hours driving east of Kiesha.  I live close enough to the Atlantic Ocean, that we get storms coming up the coast, or from the west, if the mountains don't stop it. Today's storm I think is coming from the southwest, so we have slightly warmer temps with the periods of heavy rain and thunderstorms today.  Not pleasant out right now.

Waxing is never fun Schumi.  Hope it's over quick.  Nice to share with the kids of the village.  I started to hide the candy now. At least it's only a few days away to Halloween.  Our local town has the stores open on Friday to give treats to the kids.  It's a fun time, though I am not sure my younger one is going out this year.  She's still deciding.  Plenty of time.  

Oh, and for Keisha:






Yep, it's Wednesday.  Have a great day all!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Mac and Keisha in sick bay.
> 
> 
> Oh, and for Keisha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's Wednesday.  Have a great day all!



lol

that's close to what I saw looking in the mirror this morning

carole - we have a noon flight in a week.  Need to get busy finalizing it, still scrambling for Disney ADRs.  DIL's tickets supposed to be delivered here today fed ex, then we can try to link fast passes or start anew.  So many hoops with WDW, especially when a kid in tow.  Funny how you tend to forget those things.

My washer repairman was supposed to show up Monday, has cancelled 3 days so far this week.  Issue has been ongoing for over 3 months.  If any one is considering purchasing a warranty from Lowes, keep this in mind.  Lowes corporate tells me their hands are crossed, they subcontract the warranties to GE appliance repair company, who then assigns to independent contractors who cover certain areas...tomorrow, tomorrow, he's coming tomorrow 

I'm going to tackle the small pile of Christmas presents stacked up in my dining room today.  Wrap, tag & bag & dispatch to storage containers.  Even though I finally started shopping, not feeling it yet this year.

good day all.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the sickies are feeling bit better today.........

It is miserable here.......the trees have lost the pretty autumnal look they get.....now they just look ravaged and bare........not so pretty anymore.......blowing a hoolie outside too........I`m staying put today......

Will get round to some baking I never did earlier in the week.......and try not to eat too much of it.......

Hope you`re having  a good Thursday......


----------



## Bluer101

Hope everyone is doing good and the under the weather people are getting brighter.  

Been busy down here, yes us floridians work, Florida is not just for vacations, lol.


----------



## buckeev

Hey you sickos...-(no, not all of the homiez...just the ones that actually are under the weather)...get well quick! 
We're all suffering from POD 'round here. 
Thinkin' of making another little trip in mid January to help my SisTiece move in to their new digs in some state east of here...rumor has it there's some theme parks there. 

We've dried out, except some of the river rats up the road a bit. I can't seem to get anything done this week.


----------



## schumigirl

I need to get my husband a new laptop! 

He's resisting it as he likes one he's got......I on,y use it because it's easier to download pics from it......although freezing up today a few times.......

He does tell me to stick to my iPads......lol.......I need something when they're charging! 

Baking out of oven.......and not much has been eaten....honest......


----------



## keishashadow

first the rain, now the wind, wheeee!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too. Keshia, I should have shorter hair.  So much for my hairdo today.  Windy for sure, and a 14 degree drop from 70 to the high of 54 tomorrow.  So much for a light jacket today.  And of course a cool week-end, so I will be bundled up for the soccer games,  lucky me.


----------



## schumigirl

That`s us too right now.......and yes longer hair never looks tidy in the wind.......

Think rain is easing here........windy though....hope it clears for Halloween tomorrow night.....poor kiddies out and about in horrible weather is never nice.....

Thinking Pizza for dinner tonight..........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

lynne it's scrunchie time!  Will be sitting in the stands tonight 2 @ football game.  Trying to find where i stuffed my under armour & boots.  too soon for such cold weather, at least going back into 70's next week here.

Have a great weekend all, don't let the ghoulies get you.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just stopping by to say HI. Hope everyone is feeling better. Been real busy lately don't know if I'm coming or going these days. Lol
Everyone have a great weekend and don't eat too much candy.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Keisha.  Football tonight too.

Hope all are enjoying a cool but sunny fall Friday.  Be good tonight.  Mischief Night!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say HI. Hope everyone is feeling better. Been real busy lately don't know if I'm coming or going these days. Lol
> Everyone have a great weekend and don't eat too much candy.



 Nice to see you......hope you're doing ok.......and you enjoy that candy, you deserve it........



Odd day today......rain and wind all morning...then when we went out just after 1 it was 80 degrees.......I had boots and a big jumper on.......I was boiled in the supermarket....which was heaving!! It was like Christmas......not sure where everyone came from today.........

Watching Potter tonight, Philosophers Stone.....my favourite, or Sorcerers Stone as it's known in the States.......

Weekend again..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Just a quick crash through. Life is so busy at the moment I'm missing the Dis! 

Enjoy Harry Potter Shumi and I hope everyone else has an amazing Halloween! yey!


----------



## tink1957

Watching the Whoathon on BBCA and enjoyed seeing the Weeping Angel episode again   don't blink...always scares the crap out of me no matter how many times I've seen it.

Happy Weekend and Happy Halloween to all


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh my goodness..... Although it may appear so I did not die of my concussion. It hit me pretty good for 2 weeks though... and haven't been back since. I AM SO BEHIND! SO much has happened!!! 

I'm going to go a bit backwards... Patricia also hit us. We sustained a bit of damage at Cape San Blas. We have really bad erosion problems as is... one of our houses lost a boardwalk and our big rock wall that protects the ONLY road in or out was washed out at the low point. Thankfully it did not impact the road. However, Patricia was nothing but tropical moisture by the time she got to us!!! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO DO?!

I did finally get all of my halloween decor up. It will all be coming down soon now though... I just waited until the end of the month to share! hahaha I also do my stairway banister but I dont have a picture of that.  The mantle looks a bit more finished now but I dont have a picture and my sister has already started dissecting it. I think I'm going to keep the harry potter bookshelf up all year round. Is that tacky? hahaha 


Other than surviving my stupid concussion, surviving Patricia, and finally getting all my halloween stuff the way I want it nothing much is new. Just busy busy! We're about to start inventories so I'm going to be traveling a lot between now and Thanksgiving. I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to get everything I have to do between now and the 21st done. I have NO IDEA. 

I've also somehow become a dance mom... and I dont have children. I've been volunteered to bake over 100 muffins for Nov 14 holiday kick off and over 100 cupcakes for our kickin' cancer fundraiser in December.  this should be fun. I love to bake but as much as I have going on with work I'm very concerned to how thats going to get done too. Alas.. it all works out in the end eventually. 

Hope everyone is good! Seen some are sick, some are cold, and some are as busy as everyone else. It's 80 degrees today if anyone wants to come south. I don't see highs dipping below 80 in my 15 day forecast yet.... I WANT WINTER!

I'll stop rambling now. HEY EVERYONE!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Watching the Whoathon on BBCA and enjoyed seeing the Weeping Angel episode again   don't blink...always scares the crap out of me no matter how many times I've seen it.
> 
> Happy Weekend and Happy Halloween to all



Vicki, even I like that episode and I'm not a Whovian at all!! Creepy or what.........hope you had good Halloween too..........



Had good Halloween........ended up in local golf club for a party, where some were dressed up.......we even had a Michael Myers........he creeped me out big time, of course my husband had told him how freaked out I am with him and of course he made the most of that news......I did see him as soon as we went in........so no sneaking up on me........even so.........

Then came home and watched Halloween......original one!! Gets me every time.......

Beautiful day here and so warm considering it's now November.........went quad biking.......fun but I ache again.......off to watch Mexican GP.........

Monday again tomorrow.........


----------



## schumigirl

Foggy day here, very foggy........lots of flight disruption!!

I tried to post earlier on IPad and got redirected to Budget Board  ......read a couple of threads and wow some share a lot of personal financial info over there!!! Really!!!

Hoping mac is doing better and Keisha has her trip to the sun this week............means we have to wait till you get back for rest of your trip report........

Happy Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

We got a total of 5 kids for Halloween.  Needless to stay, the family is enjoying the left over candy.  It's a beautiful day, and with no longer being in daylight saving time, I now travel in the early morning darkness again.  Well, at least the sunlight will be around a little longer tonight.

Hope Mac is feeling better, Keisha too, and enjoying vacation, and Mrs. Bluer's foot feeling better too.

Robo, I hope you have had your coffee already.  Just a reminder! LOL

Belle - hope all is well. 

Egad, TinyD, beach erosion was non-existent thankfully where we are.  Seems the storm happily missed, though parts of our shore are still feeling the effects of Sandy.  Yep, even though several years ago now.  Cute decorations, and no, having harry all year round is not odd!  Good luck with the baking.  While I enjoy baking, that's alot of cupcakes.

Welcome to November all!  First Monday of the month.  And we're going to be in the low 70's all week.  Ahhh, that's what we call Indian Summer.  I'll take it.


----------



## Robo56

Hey Lynne morning I'am having my big cup of coffee this morning. Only allowed clear liquids today, but thank goodness coffee is on the list of allowable drinks. Having surgery tomorrow. Family in town for a visit and moral support. I had a lot of help unhalloweening the house yesterday. Enjoying the decorations. My Daughter-in-law helped me get my trees up for Christmas.

Tiny d love the Halloween decorations. Glad you are feeling better after your concussion.

Mac sending you get well wishes.

Mrs bluer eat some candy for me

Schumi have a few glasses of wine for me. Will miss that for next few days 

BagOLaughs enjoy your engagement planning. You and Martin are a cute couple. I think Martin is a keeper. He did a very good job on the engagement ring. It is very pretty.


----------



## tinydancer09

Do I HAVE to take the decorations down? ugh.... love the decorating... hate the undoing. I wish I could just magically change the color of the lights. I do the same style for christmas. Just leave them up and not turn them on for the month of November you know? 

Thanksgiving planning started yesterday. I make spreadsheets for everything.... Universal Trips, Disney Trips, business rate sheets, business inventories, thanksgiving, christmas, paper good inventories for christmas and thanksgiving.... I mean I have about 15 saved on my desktop that I use frequently. The thanksgiving one takes the cake though. It's three pages  Takes a lot of planning to feed 20 immediate family members. Shopping officially starts tomorrow... oh boy. 

It's HOT HOT HOT! Today with a very slight change of severe weather. I think mother nature is mad they too down twister the ride....


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Just a quick crash through. Life is so busy at the moment I'm missing the Dis!
> 
> Enjoy Harry Potter Shumi and I hope everyone else has an amazing Halloween! yey!
> 
> View attachment 132102



Well now we know why you've been busy......lol.......is the Cotswolds on your list of possible venues??? Saw you had been mooching there........it's a beautiful area.......we love the odd weekend visit there........



Fog is starting to clear here I think......was awful out driving in it tonight.....people just don't take conditions into account and slow down..........after the beautiful weekend we had, it's gone cold now. Very cold. 

Early night I think tonight........


----------



## schumigirl

Need a kick in the pants this morning to get moving........so tired. 

Fog is starting to clear though a little........

Ironing first this morning.........


----------



## Lynne G

Robo - thinking good thoughts for you and hoping your surgery is successful and you're able to enjoy coffee and wine soon.

DD got her cast off.  She's two handed again.  Thankfully, fully healed.  She's my rough and tumble girl.  

Wahoo to BagO, nice pictures on the wedding forum.  Beautiful ring and congratulations on the engagement.

Schumi, hope you've got your energy back today.  Not like this minion:






Absolutely beautiful sunrise today.  No fog or clouds to speak of.  Well, 45 degrees, but that's ok, close to 70 by afternoon.


Tiny D, so many spreadsheets!  I just make a last minute list of what will be served. We generally have around the same amount of people.  I love that meal, as it's the second time of year, we are all together.  

Can't believe the Halloween stuff was swiftly removed from most of the stores, and there's Christmas everywhere.  I'm not quite ready, as I can't think of Christmas until after Thanksgiving.  

Hope you are enjoying this Tuesday.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> but thank goodness coffee is on the list of allowable drinks. Having surgery tomorrow.



I hope everything has gone well for you! Sending happy thoughts!



tinydancer09 said:


> Do I HAVE to take the decorations down? ugh.... love the decorating... hate the undoing.



Don't take them down, if you don't take them down the Halloween won't be over. Isn't that how it works? 



schumigirl said:


> is the Cotswolds on your list of possible venues???



Yup the Cotswolds is pretty much our most viable options. Martin's family is mostly in Birmingham and mine are from Berkshire/Wiltshire area. We went venue hunting on Tuesday last week and found 4 really nice places. It was a nightmare to choose so we've provisionally booked two and are waiting for a final quote from one of them before making a decision.

There is a lot to organize but much like booking a holiday I'm really enjoying all the planning  haha



Lynne G said:


> Can't believe the Halloween stuff was swiftly removed from most of the stores, and there's Christmas everywhere. I'm not quite ready, as I can't think of Christmas until after Thanksgiving.



Thank you very much Lynne  I had the same thought about the Halloween stuff in stores! However I must admit I quite like going round after and picking up some bargains for future costumes. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the fall/autumn weather. Its my favorite time of year and we had some really foggy mornings and evenings the past few days


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Need a kick in the pants this morning to get moving........so tired.
> 
> Fog is starting to clear though a little........
> 
> Ironing first this morning.........


What is an iron ?


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> What is an iron ?


----------



## tinydancer09

My mom always told us we came out wrinkled and we were going to stay wrinkled. My ironing consists of throwing the item back in the drier with a wet wash cloth or using my hair straightener I had a roommate in college that ironed EVERYTHING. Even her Tshirts!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What is an iron ?



You know me too well..........

I iron almost everything......couldn't imagine putting anything on creased.......although I didn't follow my mum in everything......she irons socks....think I told you that before......lol.......


Cold here tonight.....heating up high.........

Hairdresser tomorrow morning.....highlights topped up and a tidy up of a cut.....not much off though.....like it a bit longer.......


----------



## tink1957

Iron is a 4 letter word.


----------



## snoopboop

My SO irons everything. Everything. The bed sheets. Jeans. His boxers. Everything. 

It's a nice perk for me.... If I need something ironed, I just hand it to him. :-D


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Iron is a 4 letter word.



Lol.........

I would iron for hours if someone put the board up for me........but I can spend hours faffing about thinking about doing it........then I'm fine once I've started.......would rather iron than clean windows......window cleaner does all the outside.......they have started an inside cleaning service.....I'm thinking of getting them to do it as we have a huge amount of glass, particularly to the rear of the property......part of the rear of the house is all glass!!! Hate cleaning them........usually wait till they're both free to help......lol.......but then I complain they don't do it right.....

Hope you're doing ok Vicki........


----------



## Lynne G

I have to say, I'm with Mac.  Did I even own an iron?  I send out clothes I want pressed.  Mainly DH's shirts.  Lucky snoop!  And yep, Schumi, I had a friend that ironed every piece of clothing, including socks, that her kids wore.  As long as my kids' clothes are clean, I'm good.


----------



## schumigirl

I guess I'm lucky I have all the time in the world to do all these things at my leisure........I take a fiendish pride in ironing DH office shirts......but, no I wouldn't wear anything that wasn't ironed.

I have a friend that has an ironing service and she is busier than ever.......not a bad business to have.......she taken on three employees last four months.......it's doing well!


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> My SO irons everything. Everything. The bed sheets. Jeans. His boxers. Everything.
> 
> It's a nice perk for me.... If I need something ironed, I just hand it to him. :-D



He's a keeper Snoop


----------



## tink1957

My mom ironed her sheets and just about everything else...I'm with Tiny and use the dryer method to get rid of wrinkles.

The rain finally stopped after 2 days of wet weather  I'm ready to enjoy the sunshine. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you're doing ok Vicki........


I'm doing well just not in the mood to post much lately as I've been having vision problems and typing on my phone is a pain.

Hope all our sick homies are on the mend


----------



## marciemi

Hm, not sure I know where our iron is in this house.  I'd guess the laundry room.  Or more likely, a box somewhere.  Actually I'm not sure where it would have been in Indy either.  I am confident I know where it was in Green Bay.  (On the top shelf in a kitchen cupboard - primarily used for making perler bead creations with my kids - not for clothes!).


----------



## keishashadow

robo - good luck with the surgery!

mac - welcome home

Vicki - did u mention weeping angels?  there's one hiding in our Halloween display videos

http://vid104.photobucket.com/albums/m164/keishashadow/Mobile Uploads/2015-10/CC6AABFA-B267-4A0D-A272-DD750073C76B_zpsb8up7szp.mp4

two others of the driveway in different lighting

http://vid104.photobucket.com/album...E-B4E7-470C-B4B2-3A1B94EF3B64_zpsc3q3cluk.mp4

http://vid104.photobucket.com/album...F-EBC1-4BA8-9B92-88387252ABAB_zpsfttsb9vk.mp4

headless horseman

http://vid104.photobucket.com/album...A-F419-4206-B296-B10CFA56311B_zps7r9uls30.mp4

scary guy says "hi"
http://vid104.photobucket.com/album...4-11A7-488C-BAB7-E52A9E563726_zpsxcpjaj5x.mp4


----------



## schumigirl

Aww....Vicki, hope you get an improvement soon on the vision issues........... Enjoy that sunshine.......it's grey here......just grey.....although I'm hopeful as its just after 7 am.................maybe not!


Janet....they are fantastic!!! Scary guy says hi.................it all looks brilliant.......not too many folks over here do that kind of effort........but Halloween is not such as big deal over here unfortunately........it's coming though........... But wow........looks great!


Pancakes for breakfast this morning.......yum!


----------



## Lynne G

Like those pictures Keisha!






yes it is, another beautiful day, with another cool but fully sunny start.  And, it's my baby boy's birthday today, and 18 years have gone by so fast!

Hope Robo is resting comfortably and surgery went well.  Hugs.

Have a great day all!


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - happy birthday to your "legal" baby boy!

Vicki - are your doctoring for the eyes?  good luck there!

carole - Halloween hoopla will sneak up on your country quickly, ala zombie invasion

in the spirit of hump day, squint and you can see the cool camel from Disneyland's soon to be replaced Alladin show






running out of time to finish said trip report before I take off tomorrow for yet more fun in the sun, hope to at least finish DL and toss in some HHN pics.  Hat's off to those (carole) who crank TRs out regularly!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - Halloween hoopla will sneak up on your country quickly, ala zombie invasion
> 
> in the spirit of hump day, squint and you can see the cool camel from Disneyland's soon to be replaced Alladin show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running out of time to finish said trip report before I take off tomorrow for yet more fun in the sun, hope to at least finish DL and toss in some HHN pics.  Hat's off to those (carole) who crank TRs out regularly!



Wish it would Janet....I adore Halloween.......there are a few round about who put in a massive effort......one of the farms next to us does a barn display.....it`s a bit scary for really little ones...... it`s kinda like pumpkinhead meets Leatherface meets Freddy and Jason.......and went on a spree....brilliant!!! Donations to local kiddies hospice if you go.......

Thanks for the shout out Janet re trip report.......I try........not much else gets done though..... looking forward to more form you too.......esp HHN ones........


Got hair done this morning.........happy with it as I only got half inch off and some brightening up with highlites.......nice!!!

Taking my two out for early dinner tonight.....just to local pub I think.......saves cooking


----------



## schumigirl

Just been looking through last years holiday pictures........I thought I had seen them all......but spotted this one.......looks like the dementors are doing their stuff........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Janet loved the videos. Really cool.
Robo hope you are feeling better after your surgery. 
Hope Mac is feeling better. 
I hope I'm not missing anyone else. If I am I'm sorry. I hope everyone is doing well. I've been so busy lately that it was hard catching up with everything. Lol


----------



## RAPstar

Don't mind me, I'm just at home still weeping that I didn't make it to HHN 25. 

But....I'm now 30. I'm working two jobs, customer service call center and a box office cashier at the Perot Science museum. I've moved twice, June and literally last weekend (I'm not done, lol). And I have barely a month till I go to Disneyland and one of the busier times of the year, because my friend Mike just has to have a winter birthday. Not that I can complain much, he works at WDW and is getting me in to DLR for free. And he got a good discount on the Disneyland Hotel. And he paid for my plane ticket to California ($80 on Virgin). But that's what's been going on with me. Hope everyone here has been well.


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear you're doing ok Robbie 
Sounds like a fun trip...hope I can make it to Disneyland one day.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see ya Robbie.......sounds like a fun trip you have ahead........


Thursday again.......just remembered I was supposed to put halved chicken breast pieces in slow cooker an hour ago.......oops!! Dinner will still be around the same time though, will cook on high instead of medium......it`ll be fine......

Damp and dreary today.......very apt for this time of year........Bonfire night tonight.......hope it doesn`t rain for those going to displays....don`t like fireworks.

Another laundry day today..........washer and dryer going strong...........


----------



## macraven

_with youse being so busy today, you won't have enough time to iron....

woke up early and came to beat the early morning rush here...lol

sending keisha a smooth, problemless flight this morning!
wishing her no rain, warm weather and a much better room this time around.


a big  to all the homies i have missed here._


----------



## schumigirl

Yay.....you're back..........

Was going to email you in a bit.....thought I'd wait till you were up.....you beat me to it.......lol......just lunchtime here..........


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky Robbie and Keisha.  Robbie, have a great time out west!  and Keisha, safe travel this morning.  Lucky ducky. 

Rainy day.  Guess that's what we get from having had the most beautiful weather we've had in over 20 years. 
Celebrated the boy's birthday with cake and no ice cream.  Everyone was full. 

Seems the early birds are out!  Glad to see ya Mac and Schumi! 

Robo - hope you are resting comfortably.  Good healing thoughts your way.

Have a nice Thursday all.  As my friend would say, 8 hours until I'm on week-end time.  Lucky one, got a long week-end coming. For the rest of us, wahhoo:


----------



## goNDmay9

hiya homies!!!

missed you guys.  been a busy crazy hectic month for us. 3 birthdays, organized a first ever halloween cul de sac party, hosted an event at the gym! had to spend my time on the disney side prepping for our cruise (which was awesome BTW).  sounds like everyone had fun at HHN!!  We took the girls to the park on Friday afternoon / early evening on Friday the 16th.  US was about to close so we just hung out at IOA for a few hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey goND.....glad the trip went well.........



Think the rain tonight affected Bonfire Night.......not too many being set off at all in the distance........feels like winter tonight.......it's the weekend tomorrow.......yay.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  

First of all, I want to thank everyone for the well wishes,  We are very excited, but of course, a bit anxious.  But everything is going smoothly 

And we know what we are having.....


----------



## tink1957

Care to share kfish? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## macraven




----------



## KStarfish82

does this make sense?


----------



## tink1957

Yes...another boy for Christopher to play with...congrats again


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Kfish, sending good wishes for your little one.  Congratulations!


----------



## macraven

_baby boys are fun.
congrats Kfish_


----------



## Lynne G

Wake up everyone!  Well, I know Mac is up, and Schumi and our other across the pond DIsers are enjoying their Friday afternoon.

Ugh, started the day with a flat tire.  Large screw in the tire.  Ugh, first had to deal with 2 nails this summer, so I guess it's only right I ran over a screw this time.  Darn repair work.  Off to see if it can get fixed, or another expense and time I need to spend today.  Hate driving on my spare, but at least it's a full size one.

Schumi sent the fog this morning.  It felt like we were in a sauna.  So humid, with the dew point so close to rain, it should.  Rain will be tomorrow, then a 30 degree change in the temp by Sunday.  Fall programming back after this summer fun temps this week.  Still having a hard time saying it's November.  Time flying.  

Hope Keisha is having a great time in the World now.  Hope those storm clouds and rain are far away.

Get ready for the week-end!  Almost done fall soccer.  Ahhh, a reprieve before we go indoors.  It never ends!  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Just sayin' Robo.  Hope all is well with you.

And for my kids:




 Perhaps you have somebody and nobody at your house?  Otherwise, I''d be happy to let them stay with you instead.


----------



## tink1957

Yes Lynne, they both live here too...no thanks


----------



## macraven

_i'm finally back among the living.
but now i don't have much time to dis.

closing on our house at Tday time period.
back to packing and planning the final move.

figure waffle house in the south will be open on Tday.
no cooking for me that day.
my guys will be going and i'll be staying home with the cats.
i have my priorities.......lol

buyers for our present house we live in, have the inspection tomorrow.
will know after that what we need to complete for that sale to go through.
this house closing will be the week before christmas

once we get through all of the above, need to figure out where to live for 2 weeks until the furniture arrives.

all i know now is i won't be doing any holiday celebrations until next year.


crossing fingers we avoid snowstorms before we move.

hope all is going fine with the homies!_


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo to all the moving info Mac.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for good weather, and all the sales go through with no issues.  Think of the closing so close to Christmas is a good thing.  Well, after we bought our house, we slept on the floor until we could afford a bedroom set.  Guess you could see if there's a hotel that is more like a condo, and you could hang out for those 2 weeks.  Moving has it's good and bad points. But, I hope you have a good laugh and fun times with the moving.  And just think, even the cats will enjoy a new place.  Oh, and well, I'm not a fan of the waffle house, but hopefully there's a better restaurant.  No self cooking for sure!  Hang in there.  And glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Raven...you could always go back to the darkside for a few weeks....good excuse as any.

 yay for finding a buyer for the house.

Here's to good weather and a fast closing.


----------



## macraven

_we don't plan to stay at a hotel until furniture arrives.
buy 3 aerobeds and use that until our belongings are moved in.
too disruptive to do a temp housing set up with the kitties.

we have our closing dates for the new house and present house.
not counting on anything until both are closed.
hear too many situations where the rug is pulled out from underneath before closing happens.

usually by now i have the next years vacation planned and booked.
going to have to wait until january before i lock in my 2016 orlando dates.
but if i got a pin code, that could all change......_


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone for the well wishes,  We are very excited, but of course, a bit anxious.  But everything is going smoothly
> 
> And we know what we are having.....



Lovely news it's a boy kfish..........you will be anxious.......but hope you keeping well and enjoying it too...... Nice to see ya back posting again.........


I ended up in London for the day yesterday........friend and I got very early train, doesn't take that long to get there from where we are now and we had a blast!! 

Had lovely lunch and dinner, bit of shopping and visited Harrods......hadn't been in there for years.........had a good old wander around. We would have stayed overnight but couldn't get booked in anywhere we would stay......it was very last minute.......as in, Thursday night decision..........was nice seeing the Christmas lights again too. 

Got home very late last night, but glad we went....next time we'll definitely arrange in advance and make hotel reservations and see a show........I'd forgotten how busy London is........

Quiet day today........ May wander round to village pub later.............


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _we don't plan to stay at a hotel until furniture arrives.
> buy 3 aerobeds and use that until our belongings are moved in.
> too disruptive to do a temp housing set up with the kitties.
> 
> we have our closing dates for the new house and present house.
> not counting on anything until both are closed.
> hear too many situations where the rug is pulled out from underneath before closing happens.
> 
> usually by now i have the next years vacation planned and booked.
> going to have to wait until january before i lock in my 2016 orlando dates.
> but if i got a pin code, that could all change......_



No rush to decorate my room............I can wait..........


----------



## macraven

_or, i'll need time to get the right shade of purple for the wall paint._


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> hiya homies!!!
> 
> missed you guys.  been a busy crazy hectic month for us. 3 birthdays, organized a first ever halloween cul de sac party, hosted an event at the gym! had to spend my time on the disney side prepping for our cruise (which was awesome BTW).  sounds like everyone had fun at HHN!!  We took the girls to the park on Friday afternoon / early evening on Friday the 16th.  US was about to close so we just hung out at IOA for a few hours.




_i love it when our homies come back home.

we miss it when you are not on the couch with us watching tv.


sounds like you had a great time in orlando_


----------



## Spacepest

So I'm back from my stay at Universal...it was fantastic!

We had a great time, in fact my husband and I agreed, we both had more fun on this trip than our last Disneyworld trip. We stayed at Cabana Bay and did multiple days at Universal, a Seaworld day, an Aquatica Day, and one day at the Magic Kingdom and had lunch at Disney Springs. TBH, the only reason we did a Disney day on this visit was because we had tickets to MNSSHP, otherwise we would have not set foot in a Disney park, because the crowds were insane.

My husband had such a great time he wanted to extend our vacation by one day, something he never does.

After experiencing Universal, we are now just disappointed in Disney, because Universal is obviously trying harder and it shows. We stayed at Cabana Bay, which is equivalent pricewise to Disney's value on site hotels, and our CB room was cleaner than our last deluxe level Disney room we stayed in, plus CB had better bus service!

I'll probably be composing a trip report sometime soon, but its going to be a big one--in the past month we did Disney in California, Knotts Scary Farm, Universal in Florida, Seaworld, and Magic Kingdom, so alot of places!


----------



## macraven

_looking forward to your trip report!

great to hear you had a fabulous vacation._


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>





Spacepest......glad you had good trip......look forward to reading about it.......


Had nice night......walked to village pub, had dinner........shrimp and scallop appetiser, steak for DH and I had lamb shank in red wine sauce......lovely......wandered back round and watched some tv.......left before the karaoke started...........

Bedtime soon.........


----------



## Lynne G

​


----------



## macraven

Yuk
Windy and cold here


----------



## tink1957

here


----------



## schumigirl

Wild and raining here......not cold though....but not nice.

Lazy day doing bits and bobs..........

Hope janet is having lovely time on her trip.........


----------



## macraven

_since we haven't heard a peep from keisha, hope that means she is busy in the parks and having fun......


have my dinner all planned for tonight so i will be free to watch WD.

now i just have to make that run to KFC when they all want to eat......

_


----------



## RAPstar

Remember how I used to like planning? Yeah, trying to plan Disneyland, for one weekend, during the busiest times of the year is changing that. I'm gonna need a vacation from this vacation. 

Almost done with training at the full time job, we go live on Thursday. And I mean live as in we'll be taking calls for the first time ever for the brand we're doing customer service for (they're switching from a different company to ours). At least I don't have to open. 

Oh, and I have Pre-TR up for the Dec trip, if anyone's interested.


----------



## macraven

_link please....._


----------



## macraven

_nevermind, found the pre report...
and left my mark_


----------



## tink1957

Almost time for TWD...hope I can stay awake for talking dead tonight...I have to get up at 6 am again tomorrow 

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _link please....._



Sorry, I got turned around trying to find where i Can edit my signature on the new version of the forum and totally forgot to include the link when adding it. It's fixed now. And with that, I must go to bed. I'm already past my bed time and I still have to walk the dog


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you stayed awake Vicki......not quite sure what talking dead is.........Oh I gave up on AHS.......too weird and predictable......

Robbie......will check out your pre trippie.........


Blowing a gale here today.......cold too. Time for new boots and coats soon I think.........Love getting new boots!!!

Rare roast beef with French bread for lunch.........


----------



## Lynne G

Another sunny start to the day, but below freezing.  Anyone want to help scrape ice off my car windows?  At least it wasn't that thick.  Lots of rain to come tomorrow, but at least it should only last the day.  Leaves are almost off most of the trees, so winter is coming for sure.  Oh well, at least one more day to soak up the sun.

Robbie, have fun in DL.  Yeah, but at least they have the old fast pass, so that helps.  Yeah, anything with Disney has to have a plan now.  One of the reasons I like staying onsite at USO, no real plan needed most of the time.

Hope all are resting comfortably, enjoying the second Monday of November:






  I'll take the hot tea, large please, with lemon. 

And:


----------



## macraven

_doesn't seem like a monday to me.
really, at this point, the days kind of all run together.....


i think that is what happens when you don't go to work everyday.
kind of like being on vacation._


----------



## Lynne G

rub it in Mac! LOL  Time seems to fly whether I keep tract or not.  The Santa in the mall, this week-end, did throw me for a loop.  I thought it was closer to Thanksgiving for that.  Oh well.  Between Halloween and Christmas, I guess Thanksgiving just gets overlooked, well, except for Black Friday.  And for once, both my teens want to go out on Friday.  Hmmm, I'll be the line holder and they can be the runners.  Gosh, now I sound like my mom used to do to me.   At least you'll be ready to move. Sounds like a better deal, or maybe not.  Just moving my office gave me a what, why did I save that?   Hug your kitties.  We miss our four legged family member, and house is sometimes too quiet.   And no, we don't need a dog for Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _doesn't seem like a monday to me.
> really, at this point, the days kind of all run together.....
> 
> 
> i think that is what happens when you don't go to work everyday.
> kind of like being on vacation._



I know.......I adore not working.......very happy housewife here.........the days can blend as much as they like.......I have lunch date with a friend tomorrow........

And I can tell her..........We've booked for next year.......... 

Flights all sorted tonight........yay..........and yes, back to RPR...........


----------



## schumigirl

mac......did you get email I sent you half an hour or so ago.......it just bounced back to me!!! I hate my email.......


----------



## pcstang

About time for a 2016 date thread! I'm about ready to book.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on getting the 2016 trip booked Carole...hope Kyle can make it this time.

Mac...I look forward to the day I retire...maybe when I'm 80.

Still wet, cold and miserable here but things are looking up as it's supposed to be hitting 70 tomorrow...maybe I'll do some yard work if all goes well.

Stay warm my friends


----------



## Lynne G

It is.  And thanks for the soaking Tink!  We'll be in the 50's though, so no yard work, it's a muddy, puddled mess right now.

Not even thinking about 2016 vacation yet.  I tend to get that itch around the end of January or so, as I start keeping track of when SW opens its flights for the latter summer and end of year.   Slowly getting excited about our upcoming trip. 

Hope Keisha is enjoying the world now, and Robbie's getting ready, and pcstang is getting ready too.

Have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on getting the 2016 trip booked Carole...hope Kyle can make it this time.
> 
> Mac...I look forward to the day I retire...maybe when I'm 80.
> 
> Still wet, cold and miserable here but things are looking up as it's supposed to be hitting 70 tomorrow...maybe I'll do some yard work if all goes well.
> 
> Stay warm my friends



Thanks Vicki.......always pleased getting flights booked.......not sure about Kyle, so just the two of us at the moment again......he will have graduated then unless he chooses do his PhD......so it`s a waiting game.........hope you have a better day today and get some nicer weather 


Thought I was meeting my friend for late lunch......turns out it was an early lunch!! Anyway, it was nice regardless, even though I wasn't ready when she arrived to pick me up...........

Breezy, grey and strangely warmish today........


----------



## macraven

_48 degrees.

looks like a heat wave happening here...._


----------



## keishashadow

it's 90 here, tomorrow too i believe, then back home to reality.  Heck, it's been hovering at same temps all week & crowded both at U & disney.  Starting to think there aren't any slow times at this point.

quite bummed that WDW has pulled plug on Star Wars weekends this year.  Have flights booked on cancellable points as is our disney portion of stay for early May already.  Not sure if we will keep things as is or not at this point

ah well, time to pounce on family & wake them up, it's a party night...wheeeeee

ps i've walked at least 10 miles every day thus far this trip chasing after them,  maybe i'll only gain half the weight i usually do


----------



## schumigirl

And we thought we were doing well having mid sixties temps today........lol.......you definitely win Janet.....have a blast tonight and tomorrow........


Aren't some people funny


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun Keisha!  And didn't you know, no such thing as calories when on vacation. LOL


----------



## macraven

_keisha, you'll be missing that 90 weather once you are home.

bring some of it back with you for all the homies here._


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> About time for a 2016 date thread! I'm about ready to book.



Are you dropping hints?

Just swinging by, been way to busy hope everyone is doing good and will read and catch up later.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Are you dropping hints?
> 
> Just swinging by, been way to busy hope everyone is doing good and will read and catch up later.







Can Janet share some of that sunshine with us too!!! Sadly lacking last few days.........

Trying to get Trip report finished by next week .......hate when they drag out.........

Want to get my hall and staircase decorated......I love painting, but ceiling is too high and is vaulted so have to get a company in........just a bit fed up of the colour..........everyone else likes it though......

Happy Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_hey...
if it is wednesday, where is bluer's camel?


i'll believe it is wednesday when i see it._


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Are you dropping hints?
> 
> Just swinging by, been way to busy hope everyone is doing good and will read and catch up later.



Lol I was referring to the late Sept-Oct meetup dates. I know most have no clue but, I thought I would get the conversation started.


----------



## macraven

Of course I'll be there in that time period
Will plan additional trips if I can drive it


----------



## pcstang

Getting the Christmas lights tested and ready to hang tomorrow. 75 degrees with shorts and flip flops on!


----------



## RAPstar

One month till Disneyland!!!!

Also, we start taking calls for the first time tomorrow at the full time job.


----------



## macraven

_pc, don't know which statement to address....


the 75 degrees or starting the christmas season ........


our furnace is running and we are having torrid thunderstorms.
and i'm not wearing shorts.
or flip flops._


----------



## macraven

_robbie, hope you enjoy the new job!
it will be a busy first day with all the calls you will __receive _


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Getting the Christmas lights tested and ready to hang tomorrow. 75 degrees with shorts and flip flops on!







RAPstar said:


> One month till Disneyland!!!!
> 
> Also, we start taking calls for the first time tomorrow at the full time job.



Good luck with the job today Robbie...........hope it goes well.....



macraven said:


> _pc, don't know which statement to address....
> 
> 
> the 75 degrees or starting the christmas season ........
> 
> 
> our furnace is running and we are having torrid thunderstorms.
> and i'm not wearing shorts.
> or flip flops._



 


Got the whole day to myself today...........

Looks to be a decent day outside.....well, sun is shining at least


----------



## Bluer101

It's 85 already and 90% humidity.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> It's 85 already and 90% humidity.



you do realise you wont be getting a lot of sympathy my friend........ 



Blowing a gale here....was thinking about going to Scotland for the weekend, but they have horrible weather forecast.....so maybe not!! Least sun is still shining........

Spicy Pulled Pork with sweet potato wedges for dinner tonight......and I made an apple pie.......lush!!


----------



## RAPstar

So many calls. So many password resets.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's 85 already and 90% humidity.




_come live up North and you will never complain again about high humidity and hot weather

_


----------



## schumigirl

Ever got up and just wanted to go back to bed...........

Tired today, weather sucks and I'm still tired..........

Tea. Cup of tea will wake me up............


----------



## Lynne G

For Schumi.  Much cooler and high winds today.  Sore throat,  so I am on my second cup of tea and some chicken soup.


----------



## Robo56

Morning all  I am enjoying a good cup of coffee. On the mend after surgery. All the yummy food porn is making me hungry after a week of no eating. Thank you Lynne, BagOLaughs, Keisha and Mrs Bluer and everyone for your get well thoughts. Not sleeping well at night as I can only lay on my back. I' am a side sleeper. Hope to get drain and staples out on Thursday. Will head back home to Florida when Doc says I can travel. Cool here in Southern Indiana, but enjoying the fall weather.

Keisha loved the Halloween decorations. Now that is a yard display. Does your neighborhood have a competition? If they do you should win.

Schumi have been enjoying installments of your trip report. Mall at Millenia is a very nice mall and your right the parking lot when you get there would lead you to believe the mall is packed to the gills, but it's pleasantly not crowded at all. I am plotting my next visit to Tiffany and Chanel.

Wow goNDmay9 sounds like you have been a busy lady. Hope you had a great trip.

Lynne hope the sore throat gets better soon.

Mac wishing you continued progress on the sale and purchase of your homes.


----------



## macraven

_wishing you a very speedy recovery robo!
once your drain and staples are out, you might feel a whole lot better 

have you in my prayers for a complete recovery._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ever got up and just wanted to go back to bed...........
> 
> Tired today, weather sucks and I'm still tired..........
> 
> Tea. Cup of tea will wake me up............




_well, looking at the time you posted, 2:00 am this morning, i would still be dragging too......



oh, didn't consider the different time zones, never mind._


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you rest more peacefully soon, Robo.  Glad to hear from you. Hope you are fully healed shortly.


Windy windy day. 

Robbie, nice that you are busy in your new job.  Getting closer to your California trip!

Since we will be below freezing tomorrow morning, digging out the hats and gloves for the soccer games.  Not quite done the fall season yet.

I hope all are enjoying their Friday and will have a great weekend!


----------



## buckeev

Just a quick "Get Well" to Robo! Prayers for a _*speediful *_recovery! 

Krazie Biziee here...

Hi Mac


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just stopping by to say HI and see how everyone is doing.  It is a rainy day here so we are chilling on the couch and finally taking a break. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## macraven

_not much happening with me.
all the days blend together 

wait until you quit a job and then realize you don't know what day it is unless it is a tv show you want to catch.

think our forecast has a warm up for us tomorrow and monday.
nothing like shorts and sandal weather, but won't need a winter coat and hat._


----------



## snoopboop

Hello all!

We just returned from four lovely nights at RPR.... and I do believe that I'm feeling the post-vacation blues. :-/  Reality is hitting me hard this time.

Schumi - I met young Anthony in the club lounge.... he is a doll!! Also, after reading your trip reports, I decided to stop and put a few quarters in the water squirters on the bridge.... Oh. My. Goodness. I could have stayed there squirting people all day long! I had no idea what a riot it would be!!! :-D

I've clearly got lots to catch up on here on the boards! Maybe that'll snap me out of my blues. 

Have a lovely night, all!


----------



## macraven

_glad you had a fun vacation !

returning home is always the hardest the first day back...._


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We just returned from four lovely nights at RPR.... and I do believe that I'm feeling the post-vacation blues. :-/  Reality is hitting me hard this time.
> 
> Schumi - I met young Anthony in the club lounge.... he is a doll!! Also, after reading your trip reports, I decided to stop and put a few quarters in the water squirters on the bridge.... Oh. My. Goodness. I could have stayed there squirting people all day long! I had no idea what a riot it would be!!! :-D
> 
> I've clearly got lots to catch up on here on the boards! Maybe that'll snap me out of my blues.
> 
> Have a lovely night, all!



Yay.....you're back and loved it 

Lol........I adore the water jets........my husband gets embarrassed at how much we howl with laughter at people's reactions.........it is a riot!!

oh Anthony is a doll isn't he.......such a lovely young man, he'll go far in the organisation. So glad you met him.

And glad you had such a lovely visit........get another trip booked......that helps with the blues!  

Any trip report......


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Just a quick "Get Well" to Robo! Prayers for a _*speediful *_recovery!
> 
> Krazie Biziee here...
> 
> Hi Mac



Missed you earlier.................glanced through the thread.....



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say HI and see how everyone is doing.  It is a rainy day here so we are chilling on the couch and finally taking a break. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.



Hey mrsbluer........hope things are better with the foot.........sounds a nice way to spend a rainy afternoon........


----------



## snoopboop

schumigirl said:


> Any trip report......



Thinking about it.... I'm a little unsure about posting pics.... and trip reports just aren't the same without pics....


----------



## snoopboop

macraven said:


> _not much happening with me.
> all the days blend together
> 
> wait until you quit a job and then realize you don't know what day it is unless it is a tv show you want to catch._



Since I just DVR everything, I pretty much never know what day it is....


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> Thinking about it.... I'm a little unsure about posting pics.... and trip reports just aren't the same without pics....



I know what you mean. I prefer reports with pics......lol.....

But would love to read about your trip.........


----------



## macraven

snoopboop said:


> Since I just DVR everything, I pretty much never know what day it is....




_i think i gave our dvr away when i got tired of packing different things up.

guess that is okay, didn't know how to use it 
always had one of the sons start it up for me._


----------



## RAPstar

so stuff is happening and I may have some big news in December. *disappears in a cloudy of glittery smoke*


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_can any one give me suggestions that have worked for them in moving a 1 year and a 3 year cat 800 miles to a new home without having the kitties scream for 12 h0urs straight ?_
_my vet can give me piis that can make them relax to handle the ride but the meds i am told will wear off in about 7 or so hours ._

_if you travel a long distance  with a pet cage, is it better for the cats that way or is it better if they are kept in the same cage?_

_i have about 2 weeks to make a decision on this._

_cat people, help me out please._


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> so stuff is happening and I may have some big news in December. *disappears in a cloudy of glittery smoke*



I`m with mac.................Is it weird I can totally picture that cloud of glittery smoke Robbie/Andy 



Bought a new jacket last week........somehow, I`ve managed to get "something" black on it........it`s a white jacket........

Scrubbed some of that vanish stuff on it and it`s in the washer now......keeping fingers crossed it comes out......I love this jacket. It`s warm and cosy and has a furry trim around the hood.......looked for something exactly like that for ages!!! 

Trying to finish trip report this week......taking longer than I thought, but getting there........

Happy Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I don't have any advice since I've only driven with dogs, Mac.  But couple of things:  have they ever been caged?  If not, I'd get the cages now, and keep them in the house, so they get used to them.  Maybe even do short drives with them in the cages to get them used to it after a few days of in the house.  Then, yes medicate.  If they start getting annoyed at the cages, you can take them out, but don't open the windows more than an inch or so, so they don't climb out.  I'd bring water and food and toys for them.  As for together or not, do they ever fight?  I've always had my dogs in separate cages, though next to each other, as I didn't have a big enough cage that would fit in my car.  Two, then no fighting, and ability to stretch out in the cage if the dog wanted to.  Most of the time, my dogs slept, though I found out the very first time I traveled, my one dog got car sick, so no food for him way before our trip.  You know your kitties best, so I wish you lots of luck with the move and hugs.

Ahh, a Monday, and a very sunny start.  So, to all:






And ooooh Robbie:  all ears!


----------



## snoopboop

Mac - The farthest I've ever had to move my cat was about 20 miles.... :-/  Crossing my fingers for you. 

Lynne - Send some sun this way! It's gloomy and chilly here!!


----------



## Lynne G

I wish I could Snoop!  We'll be paying for it though, lots of rain at the end of the week.  I hope you get some warmth soon.

Sending well wishes to Robo and Mrs. Bluer, and anyone else needing a well wish today.

Crossing my fingers for ya to Schumi.  I hate when something I love to wear gets something on it.  And white!  I hope your treatment works.
Really enjoying your trip report.  Can't believe you're on your last day.  It's always bittersweet.  You did so much on this trip.  And the best part, thinking about when the next trip is.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.......glad you've enjoyed reading it........yes last couple of days are usually bittersweet at times.......yep, next trip all sorted!!


Got 99% of whatever marked the jacket off........one bit seems really ingrained.......but it's wearable......my friend says you will only see it if you're really looking for it.......so I'll keep it......

Have no idea what it actually was that marked it...........

Almost bed time here......well, in a while......seems a long night when it gets dark around 4.30.


----------



## snoopboop

A few months ago I dropped my mascara wand as I was putting on my makeup, and I got a huge mascara smear right on the screen-printed image of Peter Dinklage on one of my favorite shirts (it's this one):

...Anyway, I fretted when the black smudges wouldn't come out no matter what I scrubbed them with. Then I had a lightbulb moment: My eye makeup remover! It totally did the trick. I don't know why it took me so long to think that perhaps the very product that was designed to take the mascara off of my eyelashes might also remove it from my beloved shirt!!

Glad to hear that you've gotten most of whatever-it-is off of your jacket!! I just bought a few new white shirts tonight and I'm already wondering if I even should have bothered, since I almost always seem to ruin them right away!


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> ...Anyway, I fretted when the black smudges wouldn't come out no matter what I scrubbed them with. Then I had a lightbulb moment: My eye makeup remover! It totally did the trick. I don't know why it took me so long to think that perhaps the very product that was designed to take the mascara off of my eyelashes might also remove it from my beloved shirt!!
> 
> Glad to hear that you've gotten most of whatever-it-is off of your jacket!! I just bought a few new white shirts tonight and I'm already wondering if I even should have bothered, since I almost always seem to ruin them right away!



Nice job on the teeshirt.....glad you saved it.......

Well, I got to thinking reading about the make up remover.........so got a cotton bud (Q-Tip) dipped in remover and smudged it in......mixed some washing powder with a tiny bit of water and scrubbed it in, which I did yesterday but without the make up remover...........and scrubbed some more......

It`s gone!!!!!! It`s totally gone ........so thank you for the tip snoop........ 

A friend suggested bleach, but it`s more a Winter white than pure white if you know what I mean........still got no idea what I brushed against........



Dull and grey here today again........wishing for summer already.........Christmas songs in the shops now........I adore Christmas.......but it`s far too early......even for me!!!! Bah Humbug!!!


----------



## snoopboop

Good morning, everyone!!! My coffee is brewed (thanks, Keurig!) and I'm (kind of!) ready to start the day...

Schumi, I'm thrilled that you removed the rest of the spot! Yay!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Schumi!  Filing Snoop's tip.  My DD gets all sorts of marks on her clothes at times.  Hmm, make up remover too.  Good idea!

Another sunny start, and a cup of tea for me.

Yep, Christmas is in full force in the stores.  There was a big backlash from the public when a mall charged to see santa.  Well, malll decided that santa would be free.  Gosh, I didn't even know santa was in the malls already.  Yeah, I'm not ready to be in the Christmas spirit until after Thanksgiving.

Enjoy the day, all!


----------



## Robo56

Sweets tree in dining room. 
Lynne thanks for well wishes. Hope Mrs bluer is still on the mend. 

Son and daughter in law came over on the first and helped Christmas the house. Christmas decorations are a cheerful thing. Did a lot of Christmas shopping before surgery so only have few odds and ends to get.


----------



## Robo56

Angel tree


----------



## Robo56

Nutcracker tree


----------



## macraven

_beautiful trees robo!

how long do you leave the decorations up?
much easier to keep the trees out when they are artificial.

we switched to artificial trees many moons ago and love it.
i taped up my christmas stuff and they will stayed taped and packaged until dec 2016_


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Robo, beautiful trees.  I hope you are feeling better since what a decorator you are.  

It was a nice, cool day.  The sky was a light pink.  I hope that means we get another rain free day tomorrow.  That nasty storm in the Midwest is heading our way, so Thursday is to be a wash out with about two inches of rain expected.  Hopefully it is a one day event.  Then much cooler to follow.  Sweats out already, it is a cool night.
Had a nice cup of caramel coffee after dinner.  Was perfect.


----------



## Robo56

Mac decorations up to after about January 3rd. Just think next year you will be decorating your new house for Christmas. I like my artificial trees too. I have a princess tree in my bedroom and trees in my two guest bedrooms upstairs. One is a Irish theme tree and the other is Sea life tree. Needless to say I kinda got carried away with the trees. 

Lynne Carmel coffee sounds yummy. My daughter in law was such a good sport. She came over and helped me put up the trees before I had surgery. She and granddaughter helped decorate trees with a little direction from Nana. Family coming over to cook Thanksgiving dinner. Will enjoy having everyone here. It's good to have noise in the house. They are all fabulous cooks.

See doc on Thursday. Still really tired. This surgery took the wind out of my sails.

I have watched some shopping channels on TV they had some tempting Apple deals on there tonight. LoL leave it to modern technology if I can't physically shop I can let my fingers do the walking. That could be dangerous.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice trees! 


We don't put anything up till December.........our village is just starting to put up decorations and will be switched on Dec 1st..........I got a Christmas card through on Monday morning.......put it in the kitchen drawer till December, far too early for us!

Hoping to get to Scotland for Christmas this year......and trying to book a few days at the Atholl Palace again for us.....love that place!

Another grey miserable day here, but not cold.........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Beautiful trees Robo! I should start to do multiple trees in my home. Just need to make some room for them. Lol


----------



## tink1957

Love the trees Robo Hope you feel better soon.

We had a very stormy afternoon here, it was raining so hard when we left work that Trey and I decided to go to grab dinner at O'Charley's until the rain slacked off.  It was a nice surprise when he picked up the check.  I think I raised that boy right.

Happy Hump day to all...where's that camel?


----------



## macraven

Yea, where is the camel


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## tink1957

Thanks Lynne


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everyone!

Are we really talking about Christmas decorations already... mind you I've just given myself the fright of my life. Its only 1 1/2 weeks until Dec 1st... Oh My God


----------



## Lynne G

And it's not even Thanksgiving yet!  Please don't remind me BagO! 

So, 





Bring on the rain!  It's so gray and actually balmy right now.  Periods of downpours and horrors, thunder this afternoon.  Yep, a fun ride home I'm sure.

Hope all are doing well.  I hope you get your strength back Robo.  Take it easy, and how nice to have all helping and coming to visit.  
Hope Mrs. Bluer's foot is doing well.  

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Are we really talking about Christmas decorations already... mind you I've just given myself the fright of my life. Its only 1 1/2 weeks until Dec 1st... Oh My God



Hey........where you been hiding Rachel.......  Far too early for Christmas talk yet........we used to have a rule on here..........lol.......



Definitely going to Scotland for December 25th......(not mentioning the C word ) Spend few days with family then couple of days in one of our favourite hotels in Scotland.......yay..........

Unless weather is snowy and icy..........then we'll stay home.......

Beautiful day here today.......but cold. Housework day..........


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Are we really talking about Christmas decorations already... mind you I've just given myself the fright of my life. Its only 1 1/2 weeks until Dec 1st... Oh My God



Rachel.....just seen your wedding countdown..........  

Congratulations...........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Hey........where you been hiding Rachel.......  Far too early for Christmas talk yet........we used to have a rule on here..........lol.......
> Definitely going to Scotland for December 25th......(not mentioning the C word ) Spend few days with family then couple of days in one of our favourite hotels in Scotland.......yay..........
> 
> Unless weather is snowy and icy..........then we'll stay home.......
> 
> Beautiful day here today.......but cold. Housework day..........



Yes and it might get colder! I just caught the weather forecast and some parts of the UK are going to get some snow on Saturday! Woop!



schumigirl said:


> Rachel.....just seen your wedding countdown..........
> 
> Congratulations...........



Thank you, we set the date now haha. Yey. That's one of the reasons I've been a bit absent. Also I was unwell last weekend so slept mostly. Just a bug that was going around.

But hey everyone it's Thursday which means it's practically the weekend already.


----------



## snoopboop

BagOLaughs said:


> But hey everyone it's Thursday which means it's practically the weekend already.



That's the mindset I'm trying to adopt for today.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Yes and it might get colder! I just caught the weather forecast and some parts of the UK are going to get some snow on Saturday! Woop!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, we set the date now haha. Yey. That's one of the reasons I've been a bit absent. Also I was unwell last weekend so slept mostly. Just a bug that was going around.
> 
> But hey everyone it's Thursday which means it's practically the weekend already.



Yes, I'm planning a day out shopping tomorrow with my DH................he's so looking forward to a whole day shopping.......Then not planning to leave the house all weekend......don't fancy being out in sleet this early in the season..........hopefully as we are right on the coast it may miss us.....hopefully......

Hope you doing better, everyone seems to have something at the moment.........enjoy your planning!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Freezing here today. Sleet and hailstones along with gale force winds all night........now it's just sleety and bitterly cold. I'm staying in today.

Shopped all day yesterday........yep, all day! Got 90% of things we need for Scotland and some friends things too.......and a few things for me too........ That along with a nice lunch out made for a lovely day........

But today, not much planned at all, heating up high and a mooch in the house day...........pizza tonight........


----------



## snoopboop

Good morning, all!

It's cold here, too. Yuck. I do believe I will also stay in today. 

I could use a house elf today to take care of all of the housekeeping tasks that I'm putting off.....


----------



## tink1957

Send that elf over my way when he's done at your house snoop.

Cold here too after being in the 70s last week...I'm not ready for winter...let's put it off till next year

Stay warm homies and have a great weekend


----------



## macraven

I feel your pain Vicki 

Almost a foot of snow, windy, cold and going down to 11 degrees tonight 

My last winter in the North.....


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky you Mac.  Not really.  Saw the snow just north of us.  Thankfully, it was above freezing, so almost 2 inches of rain instead.  It is cool, and will be below freezing tomorrow night.  Winter is just around the corner.

Well, it is sunny.  Just the ground is mushy from the rain, and not as much wind.  Just because we are in the low 40's, it still feels cool.

Hope all will have an awesome weekend!


----------



## macraven

_morning all.

it is 10 degrees right now and even though we shoveled the driveway a few times yesterday, it is a sheet of ice now.
not sure how difficult it will be for getting out today.
streets aren't much better in the neighborhood so i hope it's better monday as errands have to be run that day.

i tell myself that i only have less than two weeks of dealing with winters in the North.
closing on the house in the South and moving soon after.


not able to celebrate thanksgiving or christmas this year but we will see those holidays again in 2016.
growing up in the metro st louis area, i got used to high humidity.   that i can deal with, cold i can not.


moving company told us it will take up to 14 days for our furniture to be delivered once they pick it up.

planning on dominoes for dinner thursday.
need to find out if they are opened that day!_


----------



## tink1957

Mac you will love winter here...only a few inches at most to deal with instead of a foot of snow 

Happy moving day and turkey is overrated...pizza sounds yummy


----------



## macraven

_tink, i looked at past winters and read the area gets a max of 3.5 inches of snow a year.
that i can live with but we are still bringing our snow shovel with us, just in case......lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Mac, and you will be like my cousin who lived in NC for some time.  She said when ever there was a small amount of snow in the road, people drove crazy.  She was so used to the much more snow we usually get, that she had no issue driving.  

Safe travels and good wishes for a fast and easy closing.  Pizza sounds like a fine last meal of Thanksgiving in your current house.  Stay warm.

Hot roast beef sandwiches for us.  Football watching tonight.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hello everyone ... sorry I haven't been around much lately. The end of October and first part of November is a very busy time for us here ... need to go back and see what I've missed (unless someone wants to give me the condensed version??)


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> One month till Disneyland!!!!
> 
> Also, we start taking calls for the first time tomorrow at the full time job.


Boy do I have a lot to catch up on - I'm outta the loop



RAPstar said:


> so stuff is happening and I may have some big news in December. *disappears in a cloudy of glittery smoke*


ok spill it ... what's up???


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hello everyone ... sorry I haven't been around much lately. The end of October and first part of November is a very busy time for us here ... need to go back and see what I've missed (unless someone wants to give me the condensed version??)


For me, I hate living in the North and moving South soon

Big news is KFish is gonna have a guppy


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _i'm finally back among the living.
> but now i don't have much time to dis.
> 
> closing on our house at Tday time period.
> back to packing and planning the final move.
> 
> figure waffle house in the south will be open on Tday.
> no cooking for me that day.
> my guys will be going and i'll be staying home with the cats.
> i have my priorities.......lol
> 
> buyers for our present house we live in, have the inspection tomorrow.
> will know after that what we need to complete for that sale to go through.
> this house closing will be the week before christmas
> 
> once we get through all of the above, need to figure out where to live for 2 weeks until the furniture arrives.
> 
> all i know now is i won't be doing any holiday celebrations until next year.
> 
> 
> crossing fingers we avoid snowstorms before we move.
> 
> hope all is going fine with the homies!_



OK, I clearly missed something.  You're moving Mac???  Where are you heading???


----------



## macraven

_moving South where the average snow fall is only 3 inches a year.....
bought a house and sold ours......

closing in about 8 days from today.


dreading the 13.5 hour drive with the cats in the car....._


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, it is, we're below freezing, but not as cold as Mac is having.  Another extremely bright day though.  Hope all are doing well, and ready for the turkey onslaught. 



Oh and Mac, don't let the cats pack:


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hello everyone ... sorry I haven't been around much lately. The end of October and first part of November is a very busy time for us here ... need to go back and see what I've missed (unless someone wants to give me the condensed version??)



Hey Bonny..........

I always think of you when we talk of snow........miss your pictures!!

You've not missed much really.......cept mac is on the move.......and, yes, Robbie/Andy is teasing us...........



Horrible weekend! Gale force winds finally settled down, hailstones and sleet have stopped, but still so cold! -2 last night! Celsius of course.........

I'm not ready for this winter just yet............

Lamb shank in red currant and red wine sauce for dinner tonight........all been slow cooked in crockpot all day today...... ........lush!!!!


----------



## snoopboop

Mac, good luck with the long drive with the kitties. Hopefully they'll surprise you with their adaptability. 

Lynne and Schumi, it's cold here too. Ick! I'm not a fan of the cold. Why, oh why do I live where I do!?!?!?


----------



## Robo56

Morning all having a cup of coffee catching up on everyone . Saw doctor on Thursday staples out, but drain still in. Hoping it will come out this week or my the latest on Monday th 30th. Still easily tired. My sister and I usually go to Chicago for a shopping trip the first week of December every year. Hope I can make it. Love spending time with my little sis.

Mac good luck on the trip with the kitties 

Lynne thanks for the fun pics

Schumi it's a good thing we don't have smell a dis you would have everyone salivating over your described dinner
tonight 

By the way thought I would talk dirty for everyone. CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS CHRISTMAS
that unmentionable word oft spoken to soon. LOL

Tink, Mac, Lynne, Schumi, Mrs Bluer, snoopboop, BagOLaughs and all sending warming thoughts your way.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## snoopboop

Robo56 said:


> Schumi it's a good thing we don't have smell a dis you would have everyone salivating over your described dinner
> tonight



Now there's an idea! Smell-a-Dis. Imagine trip reports enhanced with Smell-a-Dis!!!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## kohlby

Where are you moving to macraven?  I think our annual snowfall is less than 3 inches a year where I am.  We didn't get a single flake last year but we've had 3 inches on very rare occasions.  It was 36 degrees at 9am this morning though, so we're colder than I like today.  (High in the mid 50's - so passable).

*Just looked up my average snow fall and it's 0.9 inches.  The record is 8 inches and that was in 2010.  We went 4-5 years in a row without seeing a single snow flake once.


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> Now there's an idea! Smell-a-Dis. Imagine trip reports enhanced with Smell-a-Dis!!!



I can almost imagine that!!!! 



Still far too early for the C word..........

Dinner was lush indeed.......went down well with my guys..........I finished off a tub of Ben & Jerry's Caramel chew chew afterwards........nothing like eating it straight from the tub........my mother would be horrified.......

Almost bed time here.......in about an hour or so......been raining solidly and heavy for about 5 hours......least it's not snow!


----------



## snoopboop

OK, has there ever been a recipe sharing thread here? Because schumi's meal descriptions give me a rumbly in my tumbly.


----------



## schumigirl

Never had one of those threads.........I very rarely follow a recipe though.......

Although, did just see a nice dip recipe on the CB......cranberry, jalapeño cream cheese dip.......sounds lush!

Going to make that this weekend......but vary it a little as always.......


----------



## Lynne G

Need coffee now.  We're just above freezing, and it's cold.  Sun is just on the horizon, and yes, another sunny day in store for us.  

Funny Schumi, I saw that recipe the other day too, copied it, and am going to try it tomorrow.  I like the idea of sweet and hot.

Robo, glad to hear you are healing.  Take it easy.  I hope you are well enough to travel.  What fun to visit. 






 Ha Ha.  It's almost turkey time.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Life is too busy at the moment. Gah. I hope everyone is well! I hear quite a few of us have had a big drop in temperature over the weekend. We too had frost every morning except today. 

Stay warm everyone!



Lynne G said:


> Need coffee now.  We're just above freezing, and it's cold.  Sun is just on the horizon, and yes, another sunny day in store for us.
> 
> Funny Schumi, I saw that recipe the other day too, copied it, and am going to try it tomorrow.  I like the idea of sweet and hot.
> 
> Robo, glad to hear you are healing.  Take it easy.  I hope you are well enough to travel.  What fun to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha.  It's almost turkey time.



If you eat turkey on thanks giving what do you have as your main roast on christmas day? I'm curious


----------



## Lynne G

For my family, BagO, we do turkey again for Christmas.  We always do ham on New Year's.  I love this time of year, as I rarely do most of the cooking! LOL.  I will spend one Sunday being Martha Stewart, and baking my fill of cookies and candy.  I use them for gifts.


Oh joy, it's so sunny, but it's so cold still.  Frost? No thank you.  I hope the temperature rises for you BagO.

Have an awesome day, all!


----------



## schumigirl

Decided to invite some friends over for lunch today........was supposed to be a day of housework........instead we had lovely lunch of seafood, homemade quiche, breads and salads........was so nice....just four of us. Made a champagne punch and that went down well too.........

Made that cranberry jalapeño dip, but used dried cranberries instead of fresh, missed out a few ingredients and added some of my own and mixed it altogether instead of layering.......it was a huge success!!! Fun afternoon of food and giggles.........

Lunch tomorrow will seem dull!


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well winter is officially here ...   Had a snowfall warning for our area last night and most of today.  Probably got around 25 cm of snow (for your non-metric peeps, that's about 10 inches).  Hubby had an hour and a half drive to court at one of his rural locations this morning - took him almost 3 hours to get there   The trip home was a bit better but the highways were still icy and snow covered in a lot of places.  Yesterday we were still looking at grass and leaves


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's getting to be winter Becky.  Thanks for the picture.  I only had to scrape ice off my car windows again.  We were at freezing this morning.  However, the sun is up, not many clouds in the sky, so maybe 50 by this afternoon.  

Well, since it is Wednesday:


----------



## snoopboop

Lynne (and everyone else who can no longer deny that winter is coming) - Every winter I'm tempted to try one of those heated ice scrapers. But then I never actually follow through. Have you ever tried one!?


----------



## Lynne G

snoopboop said:


> Lynne (and everyone else who can no longer deny that winter is coming) - Every winter I'm tempted to try one of those heated ice scrapers. But then I never actually follow through. Have you ever tried one!?



No, I just use the plain old one.  Had to buy another one this year, apparently, after last year's ice and frost, I was too aggressive and chipped the one I had for many a year.  I don't remember seeing heated ones too much. I guess they'll be out when the weather is really cold and snowy.  Now it's just cold.


----------



## keishashadow

snoopboop said:


> Lynne (and everyone else who can no longer deny that winter is coming) - Every winter I'm tempted to try one of those heated ice scrapers. But then I never actually follow through. Have you ever tried one!?


hmmm, denial is a harsh word...I prefer to call myself an eternal optimist lol since temps are heading back up to 60 degrees here tomorrow.

mac is pac'd, she doesn't fool me for one second...weather - smeather, she's just moving within driving distance of the motherland

andy u r always full of surprises, hope things go ur way.

robo - sweet trees, I bought a live, Norfolk pine to be my 'seasonal' decorating tree, approx. 4 foot.  I'm told it won't grow huge as long as I don't put it in direct sunlight or fertilize it.  Time will tell I guess.  Thus far it has 2 strands of mini LCD lights on it.  The 'real' artificial one will get lugged out of attic on Friday or Saturday.

I'm always up for a good recipe, feel free to share.  Came up with an idea for a trifle, hoping it pans out.  Going with turkey & ham for entrees, same as Xmas here.  Usual suspects of sides, including mac & cheese for kiddies.

I'm having 20 guests for Thanksgiving this year, enough to toss me out of my comfort zone as to seating, etc.  Have turkeys #2 & #3 coming out of oven, #4 is up next if I can drag him out of the 'hot tub'.


----------



## Lynne G

That's alot of people Keisha.  Oh, and haha to the picture.  Like it.  We stopped using a whole bird, since most were not fond of dark meat.  Yes us too, to my pocketbook's dismay, we are supposedly to be around 68 degrees for Black Friday.  No weather excuse this year.

Robbie - any news from that sparkling post you did?

Robo and Mrs. Bluer - hope all is going well. 

Bonnie - while it's not a white Christmas yet, hope you have no weather issues for the holiday week-end.

Mac, hope that packing and house ready is going good. You will survive the ride with the fur babies.  Good luck with the move.  Let us know if you need anything.  And since you'll be so close to USO, I'm sure we'll get posts from ya like Bluer, too many to count visits.  LOL


----------



## kohlby

BagOLaughs said:


> Life is too busy at the moment. Gah. I hope everyone is well! I hear quite a few of us have had a big drop in temperature over the weekend. We too had frost every morning except today.
> 
> Stay warm everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> If you eat turkey on thanks giving what do you have as your main roast on christmas day? I'm curious



Turkey again.  I don't eat beef or pork, so it works for me!  Also, we only go through the effort of cooking a whole turkey twice a year, so not too much at all!

We did our Thanksgiving dinner this past Sunday - since we're Orlando bound tomorrow!  We drove down on t-giving two years ago and the roads were great!  (We're visiting relatives first, then doing Kennedy Space Center, then Disney Springs, so the US/IOA crowds will have died down by the time we make it over there.  (Unless we decide to head over for a couple hours Sat afternoon).

I'm woefully slow at packing - it takes so long due to me being in charge of everything except hubby's outfits.  I need to plant the kids in front of a Harry Potter movie so I can get packing.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Kohlby!  That sounds like such fun, as all the Christmas decor will start to be seen, and I love that time of year in Orlando.  I hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny.......we need pictures!! And bonus points if the dogs are in them too.........

Janet......you're doing well!!! Although after all the candy you are making that sounded so delicious.......you lost me with mentioning trifle  Horrible stuff! Especially the ones with sherry added.......have some nasty memories of childhood desserts........lol......jk.....sure yours will be lovely.........


Had another shopping day today......went with a friend who needed some company.......well, would have been rude not to! 

Planning a quiet day tomorrow though, catch up with stuff. 

Hope you all have a lovely Thanksgivings tomorrow........


----------



## macraven

At the dentist office 
Since 1:00 today
Still waiting for sons molar crown to be put on

Going to uhaul to buy more boxes after we leave here and then to home depo

Once home will be back to packing
And that will continue for rest of week
But  no snow coming this week


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Thanksgiving Day..........

Hope you all have a lovely day.....and eat well too!! 

I've made cornbread.......having it tonight with my version of voodoo shrimp though.....not turkey today. Having turkey sandwiches for lunch though........with cranberry sauce........does that count?

Housework day though......not much fun.

Have a good one though.........


----------



## tink1957

Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies 

Hope everyone has a great, safe and wonderful holiday.

Yay for no snow Mac...take time out to enjoy your pizza and just think next year you'll be able to celebrate in your new digs with no snow for sure.

Bonny...I think you should move south with mac.

Turkey sandwiches sound good Carole... housework...not so much.

Janet...that's a lot of turkey...I kind of miss the big dinners I used to host on thanksgiving...don't miss the cleanup after though...

 We'll be having our big meal with my brother and family today.  Traveling to Alabama and celebrating two holidays since we won't be there for Christmas


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies. Hope everyone has a wonderful day with their family and friends. We are going to be with my family tonight. I'm helping my mom cook. 

Lynne I'm doing much better thanks for thinking about me. I can actually walk normal again. 
Mac hope your move goes well and the packing is easy. Take it easy today you deserve a break. 
Janet love the turkey hot tub! I couldn't imagine cooking for that many people. You are amazing. 
Robo hope you are feeling better. 
Sending hugs to all for a wonderful holiday


----------



## buckeev

Happy Turkie Day to all the HOMIEZ!

Sorry I've been pert-near invisible lately...Family emergency with my maternal parental unit, heart surgery apparently is a pretty major thing.   (She's recovering pretty good, but the 5 hour drive each way has worn me out!) Headed back this weekend or early next week.

Best wishes, prayers for safety and healing for those not quite hittin' on all cylinders and thanks to all here who I considered as extended family.

Robert


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thanksgiving Y'all,  Homies!

 
Robert, prayers for mom and hope for a full recovery.
Glad to hear you are doing better, Mrs. Bluer.
Robo, hope your family lends a hand and you are getting your strength back.
Mac, enjoy the pizza and take care.
Schumi, lunch of turkey counts.  Nice dinner plans too.

Tink, safe travels.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday.........

Vicki.......glad you made it safely to brothers house.......that'll be nice.........

Robert, so sorry to hear all you are going through right now......glad she's doing ok, but must have been a scary time for everyone.....continued good wishes for mum 


This Black Friday shopping malarkey is everywhere over here now........got about 20 emails around midnight from different shopping outlets that their "sale" had started......will be avoiding all shops today till it's over! 

I hate sales at the best of times, but this is madness.........

Dentist appointment today............


----------



## macraven

_taking a break from packing boxes....
i'll come back another day to hit all the new posts and chat then.


just want to give advice to anyone that has lived in a house for 30 years and plan to move out of it for another dwelling...

start going thru your crap and treasures at least 2 years before you plan the move......
i'm sure the packing you have to deal with for the move will be less stressful and time and marriages will be saved..........lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Good advice mac.........we love moving......lol......but it is stressful........you're getting there though.......won't be long now


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Robert prayers for mom. Hope she is feeling better. 
Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey mrsbluer........glad to read you're back to normal with the foot.......


We are having a tasting session of various champagnes tonight for Christmas.......trying to decide which ones to buy to take up to Scotland.......narrowed it down to 2.........

Gale force winds forecast for us again this weekend......not nice.


----------



## macraven

_robert, hope the maternal unit is improving now.
you are a devoted person to the family, driving 5 hours a way to drive and check on her condition.

you are a good man.

keep us updated when possible of her recovery.  it is very scary when a family member has a serious medical situation.
sending prayers that mil will have a complete recovery

mrsblue, hope you are at 100% of healing from the foot surgery.
you had two surgeries close together but now you have new feet, walking in the darkside parks will be so much easier

robo, are you improving more now?
still thinking about you and hope you are having less pain and more strength now.

for all the other homies that are not doing well, and their loved ones, do wish the best in healing and getting back strength so you can be in your routines soon.

i'm looking around the living room/dining room of my house and tell myself, i will get this packing all done soon.
mr mac and son will be loading the van later as they are taking some items with them that we don't want the movers to touch.
they will leave after 3 tonight and start the drive down.
have a room reserved for them so they will be able to rest before the closing on monday.
once that has been completed, they can empty the van out into the house.
it will be a hard trip for them as they will then leave to return to up here monday evening.
they will stop before midnight monday for a room, sleep and get back here sometime on tuesday afternoon.

wednesday we will throw anything loose into boxes as movers come thursday morning.
poor mr mac, another 13 hour drive back south on thursday afternoon 
poor me as i will have two cats to take down....

packing up the computers on wednesday so will be forced to visit here on my iPhone.
hope to get internet service set up within the week after we are finally in the new place.
i can get very cranky when i don't have access to my people in the box.

wish you all the best.
will try to drop in over the next few days when i need an escape from the real life._


----------



## Lynne G

Busy weekend Mac.  Rest some, and safe travels to all your family.  

Prayers for Robert's mom.  May we hear good news from ya soon.

Here comes the rain and much cooler weather.  No snow, so that is good.

Hugs and good wishes to all the homies.


----------



## Mikkimús

Well Hi!!!
I have been MIA for a long time... sorry

A lot has happened but the biggest news is that me and fiancé had a baby boy on the 23rd of October.

Here is a photo taken when he was 10 days old
we are so in love


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús said:


> Well Hi!!!
> I have been MIA for a long time... sorry
> 
> A lit gas happened but the biggest news is that me and fiancé had a baby boy on the 23rd of November.
> 
> Here is a photo taken when he was 10 days old
> we are so in love


Congrats!

We are now uncles and aunties to a new homie!

You did good


----------



## macraven

For those that don't know her
She is Mickey Mouse screen name and lives in a country that is cold and has lots of ice.....


----------



## Mikkimús

macraven said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We are now uncles and aunties to a new homie!
> 
> You did good



Thank you 



macraven said:


> She is Mickey Mouse screen name and lives in a country that is cold and has lots of ice.....



And we had 10 inches of snow this morning, spending time cuddled up with my babe


----------



## schumigirl

Miss Mikki!!! How lovely to see you again, and what fantastic news!!

Congratulations and a very warm  to our newest little member........he is so beautiful.....you both must be so proud!!

You have been missed on here...........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

For those who were asking about snow pics ... 









And here are the puppies - helping in the kitchen the other day


----------



## schumigirl

Nice snow pics Bonny, but puppies are gorgeous!! They must keep you fit all the walking they must need!



Staying in today, all day........we are being hit by a tropical storm again and it is wild, wet and cold! Blowing an absolute hoolie outside..........

Watching the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix while I have Beef in Ale simmering in slow cooker...............It smells so lush already, really looking forward to that tonight.........

mac.......hope you finally got to bed!!!


----------



## tink1957

Robert...hope your mom is doing well.  I know it's hard when she's so far away.

Love the puppy pics Bonny.

Miss mikki...congrats on your new addition he is so precious.

Carole...stay safe and warm...a glass or two of red should go well with the beef....set a place for me.

Safe travels mac..hope you and the kitties go south with no problems and clear skies 

The weather here has been awesome....temps in the 70s expected this week..I'm gonna soak up the sun while I can 

Have a great day homies


----------



## macraven

_think i am going to stop packing now and go to bed.
schumi, i don't envy your weather right now...
stay inside and stay warm and have some wine while you are at it.


tink, weather man says snow on wednesday but no rain/snow on thursday.
sounds good to me.
no one wants to move with sleet, snow or rain coming down.

how's buckeev doing ?
how's mom doing??
both still on my prayer list.


will catch up again later today.
hope all are hanging in there._


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say hi homies and sorry to hear about your mom Robert and hope she is doing better


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Quick drive by to say hi homies and sorry to hear about your mom Robert and hope she is doing better





Hi St L...........hope things are good for you right now........another one who is missed on here........don't be a stranger.........

Vicki........enjoy that nice weather  I'm not jealous at all.......lol........

mac.........glad you made it to bed......finally!!! Taking yours and Vicki's advice tonight with the wine........



Winds have finally started to die down and hailstones have stopped! Dinner was lush! Everything you want on a winters day......warming, unctuous and hearty.......full up now! 

Day at home tomorrow.....housework I think. Tuesday is day out shopping and lunch with DH and Wednesday a get together with best friend..........rest of the week will take care of itself.

Night in front of tv now I think.......


----------



## macraven

I'm back 

Walking dead on tonight 
 No wine after all for me 
Need to stay awake for it after my over due sleep


At Lawrence it is great to see you here!
You are always missed when we don't hear from youse


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> I'm back
> 
> Walking dead on tonight
> No wine after all for me
> Need to stay awake for it after my over due sleep
> 
> 
> At Lawrence it is great to see you here!
> You are always missed when we don't hear from youse


Thanks mac and schumigirl it's always nice to be wanted and going to try to make more of a effort to be on here more cause I miss you all


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday!  So not ready for winter to begin....dark evenings and cold nights are just not doing it right now. 

T-minus 3 and a half weeks to FL!  Woo hoo!

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## tink1957

St Lawrence and kfish ...good to see you both...all our homies are coming over today


----------



## ky07

Hi tink good to be home


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Tink!


----------



## Lynne G

That's the way I feel.  Can't stop yawning.  We're just above freezing, but sunny as could be.  Would not be that bad, but the wind makes it feel even colder.  Rain on the way this week, heavy downpours soon.  Oh well, better than the snow that I've seen in other parts of the country, and north of us.  Hoping the flooding that may come, will not be as bad as I have seen either.   

Cute ice and snow baby.  Congratulations!  He's a cutie.

Hope Robert's mom is doing better.

Nice to see everyone's post.  St. L, glad to see ya.

Kfish - hope you are feeling well.  Little guppy coming one of these days.  Take care.  And wahoo for a holiday trip!  SO close now.

Mac, hope the packing is almost done, and your travel is uneventful.  Keeping fingers crossed and saying prayers that all goes as planed.


----------



## macraven

_monday is a great picture day for minionions

i went to bed in the early morning hours and just woke up.
two cats on me that were hungry.
breakfast for them is usually between 5:30-6:15 am

the morning shift (mr mac) that feeds them is not here.
now that i feed them, they have gone to take a nap.


hope all have a great monday!_


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday!  So not ready for winter to begin....dark evenings and cold nights are just not doing it right now.
> 
> T-minus 3 and a half weeks to FL!  Woo hoo!
> 
> Stay warm everyone!



Hey KFish..........nice to have your trip to look forward to......hope you're keeping well.......

mac.......nearly there.........



Freezing here......that horrible damp cold......heavy rain all day, it just never stopped. Well, it has now.....we just walked round to my friends house to give her a birthday gift and it is so cold! 

mac inspired me today.......spent all morning cleaning out most of the kitchen cabinets and drawers.........did find a few out of date products, but not by much.......so everything is all tidy and in order.......warned them to keep them that way........

Shopping day with dh tomorrow........yay.........I keep saying I'm not a shopper.......but.......


----------



## schumigirl

And it's still raining............I miss sunshine.

DS just left for University, DH is still asleep........will wake him soon and get ready for day of shopping!! Most of the shops we're going to are all inside malls so shouldn't get wet today.........

Time for cup of tea to waken me up a little..........

Have a good Tuesday.........mac....don't get lost in those boxes.......


----------



## macraven

_its 1:20 and i gave up the boxes 5 minutes ago.

hopefully i'll wake up before noon tomorrow and start again.

each time i finish a room completely, i vacuum it, do the base boards and then close the door so the cats don't get in to shed.....

i have two more days to finish in.
i will as i don't have a choose to get it done.
mr mac should be home late tomorrow.
he'll be packing with me on wednesday.

schumi, another day of shopping is a better way to spend the day!
take an umbrella with you just in case.

later homies..._


----------



## schumigirl

Are they staying another day mac? 

Yes umbrella is out of cupboard........we do have a huge golf style one but it has DH company logo on it........not walking around with that........lol........it's very obvious!

Glad you're done for the day.........

Off to waken sleeping beauty and get ready.......then breakfast.........


----------



## schumigirl

Just realised my tomorrow is Wednesday.......your tomorrow is my today....Tuesday.......doh!!!

Time difference can confuse me..........I'm very blonde at times.......


----------



## macraven

_i was worried there for a minute.
can't afford to lose a day in packing.......lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a rainy Tuesday for us too, Schumi.  Lots of puddles on the street, a day for ducks indeed.  No hope for the sun to shine either, the whole day.  One big wet dreary day.  

Good luck with the rest of the packing Mac.  It's work, and then you get to unpack.  Double work.  At least you'll have help soon.

Take care all!


----------



## Mikkimús

We have loads of snow. It was storming this morning and the search and rescue squats have been out all morning helping people that have gotten stuck.
That is pretty rare here, we have snow but usually people can go around if there car is well equipped.
Here is a photo I took out my kitchen window.
Im just hanging inside and studying I have an exam next monday.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing
Snow is a fun topic here 

Good luck on the exam

We have passed duck weather 
It stopped pouring last night 
Hope it stays dry now

Later homies


----------



## Lynne G

Mikki, that's snow for sure.  That looked like my house last year.  Hoping we don't look like it this winter.  Thanks for the picture, and stay warm with your little one.  

Still raining.  Hope we pass it soon Mac.  Oh well.  At least we are above freezing, so no ice either, and thankful for that.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies.
Rainy cold day here and hope everyone is staying warm and dry.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice view Miss Mikki........yep, stay nice and cosy.........and best wishes for the exam next week.......


StL.......same weather here.......been rainy and cold all day. Fed up with it already.........



What a day! Absolutely whooped from shopping..........by around 2.30 I was ready to give up and go home.....everywhere is just so busy and people are always in such a rush..........but we stuck with it and got mostly everything we wanted........and some extra goodies too.........now to get everything wrapped and sorted out for what we give away and what we keep for us........

Lunch was nice too.........nice break from the crowds in a restaurant for an hour or so..........out with best friend tomorrow......love spending the day with her, always a fun day!

Off to stretch out on sofa and watch tv tonight............


----------



## Bluer101

Can't catch up now, been way to busy down here shoveling snow, JK. 

Way too busy down here and thought I would do a run by posting. 

Hope everyone is doing great and I apologize in advanced with not being here and catching up, no hard feelings homies.


----------



## Lynne G

No worries Bluer.  Nice to see ya, though.

T -20, slowly getting excited.  This second rainy day is not helping.  All is gray and wet.






and for Mac and Keisha:





Enjoy the day, all!  And hugs and good wishes to those that could use some.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Can't catch up now, been way to busy down here shoveling snow, JK.
> 
> Way too busy down here and thought I would do a run by posting.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great and I apologize in advanced with not being here and catching up, no hard feelings homies.



_it is snowing here.
my lawn has become white again._


----------



## tink1957

Hi Mr bluer...always nice to see you here, even if it's only for a drive by 

Thanks for the camel and hugs Lynne...I needed both.

Bet you won't miss that snow mac...isn't moving day tomorrow?  Hope you're all packed up and ready to go.  I think you're bringing the cold weather with you since it's hitting the 30s for the low on Thursday...but no white stuff so it's all good...safe travels for you and family 

I finally got my tree up and mostly decorated but ran out of hooks...I swear that I put my ornaments up with hooks attached but they magically disappear when I unpack them the next year.

Happy Hump day to all


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh what a couple months it has been!

I think I disappeared soon after my last trip and here I am gearing up for my next. I have a quick question before I work on catching up on all the posts and writing my happenings of the last 2 months....

Royal Pacific... never stayed there. Never really been a breakfast person either, but the person I'm going with is. We're budgeting--- not to say we're not going to spend lots of money... We just have to plan how and what we're spending it on. Breakfast options at Royal Pacific? Pricing? It was a bombshell to him that there was not complimentary breakfast.... Sheesh universal noobs you know


----------



## schumigirl

Hey mr bluer.........I see ya........

Mac..........won't be long now.........

Vicki........nice to have the tree up..........we're doing our trees and outdoor decorations this weekend.......looking forward to that now it's actually December........ I hear you on losing those hook things every year.......we used to have hundreds of them........now, every year we seem to be replacing them.....lol........

Tiny.....Orchids breakfast selection is cheap. Look at the menus in damo's thread above, it's in there.



Had lovely day with the best friend today........had good chatter all day and there was a Christmas market on there too, never knew it was on........got loads of little Christmassy things........nice lunch too 

Thursday tomorrow.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ahhh, the winds of change.  No more rain, just high winds the next couple of days.  So much for my hairdo today.







It will be the week-end before you know it.  Busy Saturday for me.  As for the homies:  TinyD will be dark side bound, Mac will hopefully be settled in her new home, Kfish will be that much closer to being on winter vacation, hoping that Mr. Bluer gets a break soon, hoping all is well with Tink, hoping our across the pond homies are enjoying their day (and yay to Schumi scoring some Christmas loot ), and thinking good healing thoughts for Robert's mom.     

It's cool enough, it's time for tea.  Hope Robo has had her coffee.


----------



## macraven

First rest stop on the drive 
Only 12 more hours to go


----------



## tink1957

Happy trails Raven 

Hope the kitties are behaving...


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you arrive safe and sound Raven.  Take care and pet a kitty for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Cold and blowing a gale here today.......and we've had weather warning it's to get worse over weekend. May have to postpone putting up outside decorations........don't want anyone getting blown off ladders or my decorations heading out to sea.........

Heading out grocery shopping in an hour or so......busy time. 

But indoor Christmas Trees going up tomorrow.........that'll take up most of the day I think.......Christmas CD on while we do them......love it!

Hate this cold though..........

Hope everyone has lovely weekend


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Feels weird here. We don't have any decorations up for the holidays at all. T-19 days until we head to UO and we can't wait. We will do a little decorating in the hotel room when we get there. We have never been away for the holidays and decided to do a family trip. I get excited just thinking about it. 

Lynne and Kfish exactly when will you be there and for how long?


----------



## Lynne G

Not UO for us, Mrs. bluer.  Would be nice to say hello to you and family one of these days.  Maybe doing holiday in Orlando next year.  We are heading to the West coast soon.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Maybe next time Lynne. Have a great time on the West Coast!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> First rest stop on the drive
> Only 12 more hours to go


i'm thinking you should be settling in about now?   time to start unboxing

Robert - hope your mum is doing better!

carole - i've decided trifffles look better than they taste lol   

back on course after the holiday, no wine or blood was spilled...will term it a win.  

have been fiendishly shopping online, almost done & now time to collect the boxes from the front porch & wrap.  Next up:  cookies nom

we haven't had any snow accumlate yet this year thus far.  Will be in the high 40's & 50's for at least another 5 days here, I could live with this sort of winter.

the mr is still off work, trying to talk him into working any of the APs but he's not having it_yet_

did pick up the BOGO free Sea World APs on black friday.  Call me terrible un-PC but i enjoy SW.   

have a good weekend all!


----------



## KStarfish82

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Feels weird here. We don't have any decorations up for the holidays at all. T-19 days until we head to UO and we can't wait. We will do a little decorating in the hotel room when we get there. We have never been away for the holidays and decided to do a family trip. I get excited just thinking about it.
> 
> Lynne and Kfish exactly when will you be there and for how long?



We arrive on the 24th....staying at the Dolphin, doing Disney Christmas day, and then bounce to the Sheraton Vistana on the 26th and continue with a week of SeaWorld, Aquatica, and Discovery Cove.



keishashadow said:


> did pick up the BOGO free Sea World APs on black friday.  Call me terrible un-PC but i enjoy SW.
> 
> have a good weekend all!



Don't worry Mac....no judgment here...we adore Sea World and the family of parks!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope you have a great time in Disney and the other parks. It will be a magical Christmas.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:
			
		

> did pick up the BOGO free Sea World APs on black friday.  Call me terrible un-PC but i enjoy SW.



We grabbed them as well - never have actually been to SW (other than the one in Ohio as a kid) but loved Aquatica when we went one day last winter so figure it's worth it for that!


----------



## macraven

Made it to the new home this evening 
Did a pet friendly hotel Thursday night in Kentucky 

Left there this morning to continue the drive 
You would not believe of the stops we made for the cats

With only ten miles left on the highway, rear ended by a truck 

Dang now another thing to deal with

Movers due here Saturday 

Hope all the homies are doing good

iPhone for communication here is trying for me 
Hope to
Get internet service next week


----------



## buckeev

Mom update...after a couple of (somewhat expected) setbacks, Mom is doing better.  She developed a nasty case of pneumonia and also had some clotting issues, so she was ICU'd for 6 days, but it hopefully is under control now. She still has a few issues to deal with, and will hafta restart her rehab. Looking up though.
Enuff about the old gal...let's talk about me! Apparently, driving back-and-forth across SE and S Texas repeatedly  plus trying to juggle customers demands will cause exhaustion and get Ya a nice case of the flu. So frustrating...I need to be there helping her and my step dad, but don't want to give her any extra germs!....of course, all of the family members are either too busy or just don't give a rat's patooti. We'll go with excuse #1. 

Thanks for the "ears", I'd lot rather be helping folks plan their trips, or watching some of my teams play, but we play the hand He deals. 

Robert


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......yes!! Trifles are rank! Especially those soggy sponge things people insist on putting in......I can eat jelly without those......but yuk........never saw the appeal of trifle........as for SW..........no flaming here either.......although I did once get flamed maniacally on another board for saying I won't go to SW.........everyone assumed I had watched a certain documentary that can't be named.......but I haven't ever watched that either.......people are funny........I hate all this PC business too.........oh and they also said I had no imagination because I said Epcot bored me to tears........some posters said I just didn't "get" the place.....no, I was just bored......lol.........

Robert.......glad your mum is improving, but what a deal you got!! Flu.......when you're helping others that sucks! Hope you improve soon and can get back to normal........I think other family members like that seem to be mandatory somehow........everyone I know has someone like that........and yep, falls on the same ones to do the running around..........

Mac........couldn't believe it when I read your email.......rear ended!!!! Will reply later, but hope you're doing ok and today will be a busy one......so take it easy........easy to say I know.......hope it all goes well and movers arrive safely.........


Didn't get much sleep last night........howling gales were just awful! We have lots of trees at the back of our property and thankfully they look as though they are all still firmly rooted this morning........local news is showing damage to a few things and lots of local little markets and Christmas events have been cancelled for today.........

But Christmas trees and indoor decorations to put up today for us.......outside decorations definitely postponed till weather improves.......

Breakfast calls............ Hope everyone has a great weekend............


----------



## Lynne G

Dang, Mac, you never get a break.  Hope all are okay from the accident.  Glad to hear the moving truck is coming soon.  

Robert,take care and sending well wishes to you and mom.

Kfish, sounds like a fun time.  
Keisha, we bought SW too, so hoping to go next year.
Keep warm and good thoughts to all homies!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wow Mac it never ends huh? I hope everyone is ok. Glad to hear you are in the new house now. Things will get better and back to normal soon.  
Robert I'm so glad to hear your mom is doing better. I know how hard that is. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. Have a great weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome to GA Mac....fender bender capital of the world...hope all are doing well and everything else goes smoothly from now on.

Robert...glad to hear mom is doing better...hang in there and take care of yourself.

A cold start to the day but temps are going to be in the 60s today...I'll take it.

Have a great day homies


----------



## schumigirl

Low 40's here Vicki, but after the storm we had yesterday and last night.......happy it's just calm!

So much damage and flooding around us, thankfully we only had a small part of a fence blow away......get the guy out tomorrow to fix it. But it was so scary at times.

Got all trees and decorations up yesterday though......house looks so Christmassy now.......outdoor ones up this morning.......DH and DS spent couple of hours getting them done........looking forward to it getting dark now.....

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend........


----------



## tink1957

Glad you made it through the storms safely and with minimal damage Carole...sounds like a scary time 
 At least you're all decorated now...I got the tree up but am not happy with my bedraggled Angel treetopper...Trey made a comparison to a certain Dr Who weeping Angel...I told him "don't blink" ...time to get that star I've been admiring.


----------



## Robo56

Checking in with the dis family. Still not feeling totally up to full strength but, getting there. Still have abdominal drain. See doc again on Thursday. Hoping drainage slows down so it can be pulled. If not possibly more surgery. On the bright side the doc said I could make the trip up north with my sister for our annual shopping trip for a couple of days. I had a great time good thing I was wearing my abdominal binder. I laughed so hard at the great fun my sister, cousin and I had. Laughter is good medicine and a wonderful balm for the soul.

Robert have been remembering your mom and you in my prayers. Glad to hear she is progressing. Sorry to hear you had the flu. It is hard to shoulder all the responsibility of caring for a parent when other siblings won't contribute. You are a good son.

Mac glad you are in your new home safe despite the fender bender. Hope you are ok? We drive through Atlanta a lot when heading back home to Florida can't tell you how many times I have seen people in cars and trucks texting in bumper to bumper traffic 

Schumi I take it Christmas is not a dirty word now LOL sounds like you are all in the Christmas spirit with shopping and decorating. Did you find your champagne for your tasting for Scotland trip?

Mrsbluer hope you are still on the mend and looks like you all will be at Universal for Christmas. Have a great time.

Hey Keisha, tink, Lynne, Gina Gina, Tinyd,  If I missed someone hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the holidays.

Cdn beautiful puppies

Mikkimus congratulations on your beautiful baby boy.

BagOLaughs hope you are enjoying the wedding planning.


----------



## kohlby

Welcome to GA mac!  I'm near Augusta, GA.

I drove in the opposite direction myself today - home from Universal.  Now time to plan the next trip in April.  I've never gone twice in one year.  Our last trip was two years ago before this one.  I suppose that's how the addiction starts.

I'm very impressed with all of your Christmas decorating.  My plan is to start tomorrow.  One year, we bought the tree less than a week before Christmas.  Hopefully, we do better than that this year.


----------



## Mikkimús

Schumi Glad you came through the storm ok.

My exam is in 2 hours and we have some crazy weather coming, they are calling it a hurricane 
If I finish the exam in a reasonable time I will hopefully beat the storm home by an hour.
Kross your fingers for me.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Mikkimus, hope you do well on your exam, and stay safe coming home, hopefully before the storm.

Schumi, glad to hear you and family are ok from that storm.  It must have been scary.  Last night, the news showed pictures from England.  Terrible the flooding. Good that the fence can be fixed.

Robo, laughter is always good medicine.  I hope you are feeling better and have more energy soon.  I am so glad you could travel and enjoy some northern family time.

Kolby, yay, another homie addicted to mummy dust.  Yep, that AP does lead to multiple trips a year.

Mac, sending good wishes that all is getting settled in, and getting ready for Christmas in a new place.  No snow I hope.

And for Robo, a funny:





And, since it is Monday, and my teen is mildly getting excited about Star Wars:








Have a great day, all!  And stay warm.  While it is freezing temperatures this morning, the sunrise gave me one of the darkest pink skies I have ever seen.  So pretty.  So, now it's sunny, and will be most of the day, but not much warmer.  Hugs and coffee for those who need it.


----------



## macraven

No internet set up yet so using iPhone which I don't like to do

Will reply once it gets established 

Robert...hugs for you 
Hope mom continues to improve and you too!

Miss all the homies


----------



## Bluer101

Hope everyone is doing good and anyone that is sick getting better. DW has been filling me in with everyone here. 

I see Mac got to the new house but with a bump in the road or should I say back. Sounds like it was not too bad. 

We are counting the days till Universal Xmas as we did not go last month so getting the itch. Still been busy down here with work as most of my residents are here for the winter. Then for the past 6 weeks been working on my brothers backyard and bar. Thought I would share a few pictures. Still not finished and need to do the electric work. 











Plus DW got me my Xmas gift early (well I ordered it and she said merry Christmas ) lol. So I have been trying to get flights in this past week too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......Christmas is not a dirty word at all for me.......I adore Christmas......in December. 

mac.......least you still got email.........if you're reading my last one I sent this morning on your phone it'll take you forever......lol.....it's a long one 

Miss Mikki.........good luck on the exam and avoid that weather.........send it North please when it's done in Iceland.......don't send any more bad weather to us.............

Britain is now naming storms now.....it used to just be called winter........

Lynne, yes it was awful in some areas, those poor people I can't imagine. Thankfully we have no such issues....although we live next to the sea, we're higher up and we don't live near rivers that flood. Fences are easy to fix.

Bluer.....nice work......your brother must be so pleased with that.......when is it you leave for Christmas trip?



Everything calm here now........but cold. Kept the fence guys constantly sourced with hot drinks all morning.....all done now.......should last a while.

Have a good Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....never saw you there.......lol at the weeping angel........yes treat yourself to a new one....... Although our new Angel we bought this year for the main tree is a bit too realistic at the moment........I've turned her around so she is facing backwards.........Although I am creeping myself out imagining walking back into this room and she's turned herself around.......

Vivid imagination.


----------



## tink1957

Carole...Like I told Trey...don't blink


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole...Like I told Trey...don't blink



Lol......I won't.......none of my two have noticed when they came in tonight she's back to front.......will see who's first to notice her creepy face isn't looking down on us from high.......



Just started my Christmas cards tonight........it's sad every year there always seems to be at least one person missing from previous years. I make a new list every year, as I hate scoring people's names off of old list. Will get them posted this week sometime.......got all the American ones away last week........

Winds getting back up here......hope Miss Mikki isn't sending us her hurricane


----------



## damo

Geez, I should check in here more often!  Mac, that is so exciting that you are moving out of the great, white north!  Are any of your boys in that area?  Are you in northwestern GA?


----------



## macraven

Have sons in Wi, Va, In and one moved with us to Ga

It will take me a month to unpack everything......maybe 2.......

No tv, phone, internet, washer/dryer yet 
All that comes around the 16th, with exception of dish 

Found out the hospital here closed down last week


----------



## Lynne G

Nice handy work that you do Bluer, and nice present from the Mrs. B.


----------



## Robo56

Wow Bluer nice gift from your wife. That is a impressive looking drone. Great looking bar to celebrate with family. 

Lynne thanks for the Java funny. Gotta have the coffee jolt in the morning.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Have sons in Wi, Va, In and one moved with us to Ga
> 
> It will take me a month to unpack everything......maybe 2.......
> 
> No tv, phone, internet, washer/dryer yet
> All that comes around the 16th, with exception of dish
> 
> Found out the hospital here closed down last week



no hospital!!!  maybe an urgi care or drive not too long to next closest one.  That's a big change from living in city, i'm sure.  Good luck

carole - they've been showing a picture of a grand estate hit by the storm on news here.  Said they started to name the storms to get locals to pay attention to them and be proactive.  IDK we're bit of weather junkies here.  Always nice to see somebody else getting the storm mentality lol.  

lol SW might see a spike in attendance based upon the sampling here.

lynne - is your trip coming up soon?

robo - get better!  Sounds like you had major surgery, slow & easy wins.

tink - only thing i asked for this Xmas was a weeping angel tshirt.  Are you watching this season?  I was blown away by the last 2 episodes.

steve - your bar is coming along great and what a sweet drone.  I had one ready to purchase, decided to run it past the hubby since he's not back to work - yet.  Unfortunately, he shot it down   I said it would be convenient to check the roof & gutters, didn't hook him.  A man in our area bought one to tape his kids' soccer games.  Was testing it out in neighborhood and buzzed his neighbor.  She picked up a rock and killed it.  Said she felt threatened, it didn't have the blade covers on it.  Interestingly, in addition to paying damages so it can be repaired, the local magistrate sentenced her and she now has a record!  Probably will be more incidents of this sort of thing the day after Xmas.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Robo......Christmas is not a dirty word at all for me.......I adore Christmas......in December.
> 
> mac.......least you still got email.........if you're reading my last one I sent this morning on your phone it'll take you forever......lol.....it's a long one
> 
> Miss Mikki.........good luck on the exam and avoid that weather.........send it North please when it's done in Iceland.......don't send any more bad weather to us.............
> 
> Britain is now naming storms now.....it used to just be called winter........
> 
> Lynne, yes it was awful in some areas, those poor people I can't imagine. Thankfully we have no such issues....although we live next to the sea, we're higher up and we don't live near rivers that flood. Fences are easy to fix.
> 
> Bluer.....nice work......your brother must be so pleased with that.......when is it you leave for Christmas trip?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything calm here now........but cold. Kept the fence guys constantly sourced with hot drinks all morning.....all done now.......should last a while.
> 
> Have a good Monday



2 weeks, can't wait. This will be our first xmas up there because of the great rate we got. I just can't see spending $400+ when we're there all the time.



macraven said:


> Have sons in Wi, Va, In and one moved with us to Ga
> 
> It will take me a month to unpack everything......maybe 2.......
> 
> No tv, phone, internet, washer/dryer yet
> All that comes around the 16th, with exception of dish
> 
> Found out the hospital here closed down last week



I say we have a holiday unpacking party at your house.



Lynne G said:


> Nice handy work that you do Bluer, and nice present from the Mrs. B.



Thank you.

Yep, DW is a keeper, that's why we have been together for 23 years now.



Robo56 said:


> Wow Bluer nice gift from your wife. That is a impressive looking drone. Great looking bar to celebrate with family.
> 
> Lynne thanks for the Java funny. Gotta have the coffee jolt in the morning.



The Black Friday bit me and been eyeing them for over a year now.

Still have a bit more with the bar but it's been a great hangout with friends and family. My brother and his family now spends more time outside than in, lol.



keishashadow said:


> no hospital!!!  maybe an urgi care or drive not too long to next closest one.  That's a big change from living in city, i'm sure.  Good luck
> 
> carole - they've been showing a picture of a grand estate hit by the storm on news here.  Said they started to name the storms to get locals to pay attention to them and be proactive.  IDK we're bit of weather junkies here.  Always nice to see somebody else getting the storm mentality lol.
> 
> lol SW might see a spike in attendance based upon the sampling here.
> 
> lynne - is your trip coming up soon?
> 
> robo - get better!  Sounds like you had major surgery, slow & easy wins.
> 
> tink - only thing i asked for this Xmas was a weeping angel tshirt.  Are you watching this season?  I was blown away by the last 2 episodes.
> 
> steve - your bar is coming along great and what a sweet drone.  I had one ready to purchase, decided to run it past the hubby since he's not back to work - yet.  Unfortunately, he shot it down   I said it would be convenient to check the roof & gutters, didn't hook him.  A man in our area bought one to tape his kids' soccer games.  Was testing it out in neighborhood and buzzed his neighbor.  She picked up a rock and killed it.  Said she felt threatened, it didn't have the blade covers on it.  Interestingly, in addition to paying damages so it can be repaired, the local magistrate sentenced her and she now has a record!  Probably will be more incidents of this sort of thing the day after Xmas.



Hubby should get one after back to work. I cannot even explain the fun it is to fly and the video footage is just jaw dropping.

I'm still thinking of bringing it to Orlando in 2 weeks. Get some video of around RPR.


----------



## Lynne G

Not really, I'm too cold for that here.  We're still at freezing this morning, but another sunny start to the day.

Yep, Keisha, not too far and we'll be aloft.  Just got tickets for the grandstands to watch a parade.  Can't believe I had to buy them, but I like being able to sit.  When I told two of my brothers I had a 2 hour lay over in LV, both said, you could gamble.  Yeah, not happening after I've spent too much on groupon and now the parade.  So looking forward to Christmas on the beach.

And, thank a minion for this thought:





And with that, I need a second cup of tea.  Robo and Mac and other coffee drinkers, I'll make coffee for ya.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - they've been showing a picture of a grand estate hit by the storm on news here.  Said they started to name the storms to get locals to pay attention to them and be proactive.  IDK we're bit of weather junkies here.  Always nice to see somebody else getting the storm mentality lol.



Is that what they said the reason was.....so we Brits would pay more attention!!! Wow!! Lol.......no idea as we British have an obsession with the weather....it's our main talking point with strangers...without that.....we got nothing But it's just awful......same places seem to get flooded time after time.....they built flood defences in one place......not big enough.......typical. Friend of ours who lives in the Lake District apparently tweeted roads in and out of her town were gridlocked because of ghoulish people who want to see the floods......unbelievable. 



Sun is shining but it's cold.........got Christmas cards finished this morning and some presents wrapped.......got a friend popping in tonight for Christmas visit......won't see her now till New Year........

Have a good Tuesday.........


----------



## keishashadow

carole - yep, that was the take i'm afraid.  I think i'd rather watch paint dry and take a sunday drive up to see flooded land but since we live at concourse of three major rivers, flooding is not a novelty here by any means.  That's why i live on a ridge lol

lynne  i think having a reserved spot at a parade a grand idea indeed!  ps the slots are so loud in airport, the siren sound will tempt you lol.

youngest son starts a new job on Monday, taking him out to eat tonight.  Told him he could pick anywhere, but noooo, back to Olive Garden we go.  If he's happy, i'm happy

good day all


----------



## Lynne G

I can never understand why people want to see a flood.  Ugh, excuse me.  Yuck is in that water, and gawking at the poor people who might have lost everything, including the house itself, is just what?

And like Keisha, I sit in land between two large rivers.  Flooding is not a novelty here either.  We've had our local government condemn houses to make the flood zones wider.  I too, am on higher ground.  

And Schumi, thanks for reminding me to find my Christmas cards to mail.  I did buy stamps the other day, so I'm getting there.  

Enjoy all!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> .....
> 
> No tv, phone, internet, washer/dryer yet
> All that comes around the 16th, with exception of dish
> 
> Found out the hospital here closed down last week



WOW! For a moment there, I thought you were gonna bust out the Gilligan's Island theme!

Still baby steps here...Thanks again for the kind thoughts all.


----------



## schumigirl

Robert, glad things are going in the right direction..........



Another cold day today.......walking into the village to meet a friend for lunch.....will need to be well wrapped up today.......it's so windy again. Sun is shining though. She did want to go for a walk after lunch along the beach as she has a dog now and is suddenly looking for company while she walks her..............beautiful golden retriever who is almost white..........hard to keep her clean!! She's 6 months old and so gorgeous.........and takes so much energy!!

But it's just too cold......so I'll have lunch then retreat back home I think.........house is toasty warm!


----------



## Lynne G

OK, we still need a camel, or two:







Schumi, sounds like a nice day.  It's freezing temperatures this morning.  And, I've had to scrape the car windows every day so far, so I'm with you, I'm bundled up.  Not as windy, thankfully.

Robert, glad to hear all is going well.  Still sending good wishes.  

Raven, I hope you get all settled with the house soon.  

Robo, hope you're getting your strength back and healing.  Sending good thoughts your way.

Good day, all!


----------



## Robo56

Morning all . Lynne thanks for the good thoughts. Having my mug of coffee and checking out the dis.

Bluer what kind of drone is that?  Looks like a nice one with nice case to keep it in. Have some nimble fingered techies in the family who would probably like something like that for Christmas.

Packages to take to post office today and Christmas cards to mail then off to get pedicure (happy feet). Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Bluer101

Robo56 said:


> Morning all . Lynne thanks for the good thoughts. Having my mug of coffee and checking out the dis.
> 
> Bluer what kind of drone is that?  Looks like a nice one with nice case to keep it in. Have some nimble fingered techies in the family who would probably like something like that for Christmas.
> 
> Packages to take to post office today and Christmas cards to mail then off to get pedicure (happy feet). Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.



It is by DJI, they have 3 recent models this year, standard, advanced, and professional. I got the pro due to BF sale. Here is a link. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/dji-pha...hite/9322044.p?id=1219702232171&skuId=9322044

Then bought many accessories in this past week.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

I'm supposed to be doing housework.........but this site can be so entertaining at times with certain posts......... Don't have much to do today though.........one of my friend's just txt me to ask what I was having for lunch today......lol.....told her I hadn't thought about it yet......was only 10.30am........now I'm thinking........

Must not snack!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, your lush lunches must be on others' minds! LOL

Not as cool a start today, but a rainy one.  We'll be around 68 by Sunday, and that's so odd this time of year.  I hope we don't get a snowstorm when I'm ready to take off.  No white Christmas for me.  






And hoping Schumi's and Tink's angel does not look like this:






or maybe that' was one of Mac's cats after that long car ride.

Time for a cup of tea.

Have an enjoyable day, all!


----------



## pcstang

Sounds like everyone is on the mend and getting better. Been busy lately and it's been a grind but...











We're home again!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang -- Always thought Royal Pacific's tree was great!  Thanks for posting the pic, almost like being there

lol

ps the kids are adorable!  bonus points for zombie tshirt

lynne i'm pretty sure mac's cats looked exactly like that picture!  probably lost one of their 9 lives.  Let's just say no to snow and keep the record heat wave!!!  

Busy today:  Tried a new "beer meat" recipie in crock pot.  Easy-peasy & the guys gobbled it up, need to remember to save it.  Had a request for chocolate chip cookies.  Made several different cookie doughs & stuffed in freezer.  Figured as long as i had the big mixer out on my island might as well put it to good use.  Another present wrapping afternoon.  Now, getting ready to open a bottle of wine from the local joint.  it's called "sweet wine of mine".  The only reason i samped it at the winery was that it made me think of GNR...Sweet Child of Mine .  I'm easy to please when it comes to vino lol.

Hard to believe Xmas is 15 days away.


----------



## schumigirl

PC.......fab pics of the kiddies......love the expression on the older ones face at the tree......lol......

Janet......I'm intrigued........beer meat??? I do diced steak slow cooked in Guinness (hate Guinness normally) but this sounds different............but wine.......now I'm fussy about wine.......not a wine snob by any means.......maybe particular is a better word........



Bliddy freezing here today.........where my mum lives now all the mountains have snow on them  hope it's not like that Christmas week!!! We're supposed to be going up then.........

Got all grocery shopping out the way this morning.......visited three grocery stores and farm shop.......stocked up for the week.......maybe!

Having Parma ham, other continental meats, olives, nice cheeses, small stuffed peppers and rosemary bread for dinner tonight......can't be bothered cooking.......DS is having pizza.....plain old cheese pizza.....with BBQ base though.....then night in front of tv I think..........

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## keishashadow

carole - just round steak cut up in small pieces with whatever spices on top, dry package of onion soup mix & first beer i grab from the fridge.  Toss it in the crockpot & let it go to town all day = beer meat as dubbed by youngest DS 
lol.  

your cold cut spread sounds good to me, i'm going to make a salad for myself & let the troops dig thru the fridge for leftovers.  

Good weekend all!  it was amazing to run around outside today in a short-sleeved tshirt!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - just round steak cut up in small pieces with whatever spices on top, dry package of onion soup mix & first beer i grab from the fridge.  Toss it in the crockpot & let it go to town all day = beer meat as dubbed by youngest DS
> lol.
> 
> your cold cut spread sounds good to me, i'm going to make a salad for myself & let the troops dig thru the fridge for leftovers.
> 
> Good weekend all!  it was amazing to run around outside today in a short-sleeved tshirt!



Sounds similar Janet......I don't use the onion soup mix, just sear it and bung it in slow cooker all day with Guiness some beef stock, loads of ground peppercorns and few other bits......no onions anymore though.......but it's gorgeous and so tender like that.....amazing thick gravy too!!! 


Jealous of the short sleeved weather too.........we have had torrential rain.......all day!!! Hasn't stopped since 7am this morning.........perfect day for staying in, it's been so dark........so I got all my baking stuff out and just baked and made goodies like chocolate truffles for Christmas.....white and dark chocolate ones.......lush......even though I don't really eat them. Kyle was eating them faster than I could make them into truffle shapes........lol......wrapped up some and froze the rest for neare the time......ginger cake and cherry Madeira cake were my other baked goods today and some chocolate chip cookies.

Tonight got some friends coming round for Indian takeout......looking forward to that.

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend too........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Happy Saturday all ... just checking in - going to catch up on what I missed


----------



## macraven

You are missing 72 temps


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Raven, we are at least 69 today. Like Keisha, we are having a mini heat wave.  Very odd for this time of year.  I am in short sleeve shirts today and tomorrow.  Loving it.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> You are missing 72 temps


Actually we've had a fairly mild winter so far with not a lot of snow (keeping my fingers crossed it'll stay that way) but then January isn't here yet LOL 

Hopefully the move went smoothly and you are all settled


----------



## tinydancer09

Aye aye aye ayea yae. HOW IS IT TRIP TIME ALREADY! I'm jumping for joy... and for my suitcase... where did I leave that thing?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You are missing 72 temps



We had 1C last night......just above 30f for you........same this morning......frosty outside! Wanna swap.........



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Actually we've had a fairly mild winter so far with not a lot of snow (keeping my fingers crossed it'll stay that way) but then January isn't here yet LOL
> 
> Hopefully the move went smoothly and you are all settled



Hope it stays that way for you Bonny.....but yep, January and February can be beasts of months.........



Not sure why I'm up this morning......everyone is sleeping in and I'm awake.......

Had lovely night last night with friends......Indian food and cocktails.......and cheesy Christmas music......good night though.......we kept the karaoke machine in the box......best place for it at times......... 2 stayed over so when they get up its easy option of pancakes and bacon for everyone.......they should be up soon......

Out for a few bits later today then tomorrow, I think, is final big Christmas shop from the stores.......done plenty online but I still like to do a bit of real life shopping too for presents.......it's just so busy everywhere.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> You are missing 72 temps


you're alive!  all better?Got internet provider yet set up?

lynne i had capri pants on today , gloomy day but still warm, no complaints.  Starting to see 30 degree days pop up in forecast.  na na na na i'm ignoring it.

carole - I would miss onions lol   Afraid to bake when it's humid or raining, seems to mess with the quality.  Promised i'd take a stab at making the mr's divinity candy he loves this week.  Always hold my breath hoping it sets up right.

spent 3 hours on phone w/comcast inquring as to why my wireless has such slow speeds for last few few months.  Did one test after the other, reinstalling the modem & router.  Via the online  series of tests  they had me perform re the speeds:  Desktop is 'blazing' (and i use the term very losely lol) fast but wireless device sitting a foot from the router is 7/8th slower.  Final words of wisdom were to use my desktop.  ummmm can i have those 3 hours of my life back? Any one else have comcast and any recent issues?  Last thing i want to do is to buy another one, let alone figure out which router to select as a replacement.


----------



## macraven

I wish I had internet
Using wifi on phone in order to keep in touch here 

Janet we loved Comcast and never had any of the issues you are going through 
Chicago area is a high market with Comcast

We used airport instead of their router


Can't get it where I am as we are less than a mile where they do not have service
But will have fiber optic connection which will be sweet 


It will be sweeter when we do start to have it .......

Hope you get it fixed as poor connection for internet really suxs


----------



## Lynne G

that's what it looks like this morning. Fully expect to see the headless horseman come out of the fog.  Well, all I saw was headlights.  Oh well.  Another day to wear shorts and then a raincoat for the heavy rain that is to arrive at dinner time.  Oh joy, a ride home in the pouring rain.  Thunder too.  Even more joy, it will be over 20 degrees cooler by the time the rain ends tomorrow morning.  Well Keisha, we had a mini heatwave, and totally loving it.  Did you get the rain?








Oh, that's right, It's Monday,





And off to get a cup of tea.  

I hope Mac finds an internet provider soon.  Wi-Fi on the phone is not fun.  I hate typing on my phone probably just as much as my ipad.  Apparently my small hands still are too fat fingered.

Egad, two weeks, and we'll all be saying Happy New Year to each other!





and then I agree with Bonny and Carole, the coldest and best chance of snow is January and even more, February.


----------



## Mikkimús

Schumi  That sounds like fun, the karaoke machine does not belong in a box  
Hope you find everything you need on your shopping trip. 

Mac Hope you will find a internet provider. I really cant be bothered to write on my phone, it takes so long and I always write the wrong letters.

Lynne That fog sure looks spooky. Hope you dont get too wet 

It has been extremely cold here, -10C which is about 14F and lower. 
But it is "warmer" today around 0C or 30F. My little boy got his name on Saturday. 
Here in Iceland babies often dont get their name right away but at a christening or naming ceremony when they are few months old.
His name is Hilmir (which means king and LOTR return of the king is called Hilmir returns home in Icelandic) 

Also I got an A on my class

Have a good monday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

A double wahoo to Mikki!  Beautiful name for your little boy, and an A on your test.  So glad to hear about both.  Glad to not have those low temperatures so far.  We may be around freezing later this week, but those low temperatures don't usually arrive until February.  I'm hoping we have an unusually warm, and little snow winter.  A girl can hope. 

Give that little Hilmir a warm hug from me.  He's such a cutie.


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús said:


> Schumi  That sounds like fun, the karaoke machine does not belong in a box
> Hope you find everything you need on your shopping trip.
> It has been extremely cold here, -10C which is about 14F and lower.
> But it is "warmer" today around 0C or 30F. My little boy got his name on Saturday.
> Here in Iceland babies often dont get their name right away but at a christening or naming ceremony when they are few months old.
> His name is Hilmir (which means king and LOTR return of the king is called Hilmir returns home in Icelandic)
> 
> Also I got an A on my class
> 
> Have a good monday everyone



Congratulation miss Mikki on the A for your exam........ fantastic.......and congrats on naming your son.......bet the way you say it sounds better than my accent.......lol........sounds a lovely name for your baby..........don't forget to post pictures of him so we can see our little Icelandic baby grow.........
We started the day at 1C it went up to an almost mild 7c.....44f for non metric folk........but it's grey and miserable.


Janet......I did miss onions to begin with......a lot!!!! Now I'm not bothered at all........hate the smell of them now, same with garlic, hard to cook some dishes without them and the other things I have to cut out, but I adapt.......we've had those phone calls too with our internet provider......it's an eternity getting through to them then when you finally speak to a human....it's not the one you need.......yep.....lost hours of our life dealing with them!! Hope you're sorted out...........

Lynne.......nice atmospheric fog picture.



Finished our Christmas shopping for everyone else today.........now to wrap it all and wait for stuff I ordered off the internet.......then concentrate on what I still have to get for DH.......DS is sorted, almost.......best bit was shops weren't too busy this morning....was quite fun for Christmas shopping........had nice lite lunch out too......always good!

Roasting a duck for dinner tonight......hoping I don't overlook it as we like it pink.......fingers crossed!

Have a great Monday........almost dark here already, just after 3pm


----------



## pcstang

Please keep the cold weather up north this year! Comcast home service was always a nightmare for me. Many hours of my life lost on the phone and waiting on service techs. However, I have have used them for years for everything at my business and it has been great. Sure do miss hearing hulk roaring. My view from RPR is off the parks and it looks strange to see the hulk tunnel with no track coming out of it. I keep trying to get my kids to ride the "new" version but they won't lol


----------



## Robo56

Saw doc this past Thursday. Drain is out.  Saw doc today then have appt  this Thursday. Ultrasound tomorrow. Hope things keep looking up. Looking forward to Family get together Christmas Eve. Getting stronger each day. Christmas really lifts the spirits.

Lynne neat picture. Looks like something from sleepy hollow. Christopher Walken 

bluer thank you for the information on the drone. That is a pretty awesome gift from Mrs bluer.
Bluer did you see that the FAA said everyone that have drones that weigh between 0.55- 50 pounds have to register their drones by 2-19-16. Said if registered within first 30 days they will wave $5.00 fee. Very interesting. Obviously the government wants to know where all the drones are. 

Tinyd you will have to update us on your trip. Have a great time.

Mikki congratulations on your A and naming your little one. Awesome name. LOTR is a classic.

Hope everyone is enjoying the Christmas season.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Please keep the cold weather up north this year! Comcast home service was always a nightmare for me. Many hours of my life lost on the phone and waiting on service techs. However, I have have used them for years for everything at my business and it has been great. Sure do miss hearing hulk roaring. My view from RPR is off the parks and it looks strange to see the hulk tunnel with no track coming out of it. I keep trying to get my kids to ride the "new" version but they won't lol



We used to think it was just us.......but it's everyone who has nightmare dealings with these companies!!! Yes, we missed the Hulk roaring too.....it's very odd not to hear it........you're kids are so cute!



Duck was gorgeous last night......but my goodness I forgot how match fat spits off it.......had to clean it from oven last night, couldn't leave it..........so some housework this morning but want to be finished and plan to sit and watch first British astronaut to go on the ISS.......they're showing it live on tv this morning.........love all this "space stuff" as my friends 13 year old daughter describes it........we have quite a powerful telescope in attic room as we do watch the skies at night.....showed it to her once and we were explaining what planets and such we could see.......and all she said was.......I could probably see my school from here.......

I think I'm one of the few people on the planet who has never seen a Star Wars movie..........but, all this hype about the new movie I may just have to watch it.......not sure about going back to watch the old ones though.........

Have a great Tuesday.........oh mac.......yay


----------



## Lynne G

Bad hair day alert.  The thundering storm last night was blown out to sea, and an absolutely sunny start to today, with a brisk wind.  I'll take it.

Glad to hear you are feeling better Robo.  Hope the ultrasound shows good results today and your strength returns soon.

Schumi, duck is not my favorite food, but I have heard there's alot of fat when cooking it.  My DS will eat it, I will not.  How exciting to see another astronaut arrive at the ISS.  I gave a good telescope and space book to my DS to use.  He's only used it a few times.  Doesn't interest him much either. Kids.


Nice pictures of the family pcstang.  I agree, it was very odd not to hear Hulk.  My kids both are roller coaster fans.  DD even more than DS.  I watch and hold the items. Ride weenie I am.


One week, before we leave.  So much to do.  Forever tidying the house.   Some days I wonder:






Since today is Tuesday, with the brisk wind, I kinda am giving this squint eyed smile:






And with that, I'll get my cup of tea, and wish that you all have an enjoyable day.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Thought I heard my name called out 

To get internet fiber optic set up this late afternoon today and w/d delivered, also pest control will come today
Nice to get 3 things taken care of on same day 

A big shout out to all the homies here
For the sickies recovering from medical stuff and to all that post


Schumi, I love duck
Let me know the next time it is on the menu and I'll get the row boat out


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thought I heard my name called out
> 
> To get internet fiber optic set up this late afternoon today and w/d delivered, also pest control will come today
> Nice to get 3 things taken care of on same day
> 
> A big shout out to all the homies here
> For the sickies recovering from medical stuff and to all that post
> 
> 
> Schumi, I love duck
> Let me know the next time it is on the menu and I'll get the row boat out



Lol........served it with sour cherry sauce and not a drop of fat in sight......perfect......Tom gets rid of all that for me.......I don't eat fatty meat....ever.........You have an open invitation anytime ......get the oars ready.......kept the legs and other strips and stripped them down and made mini duck spring rolls with it.......perfect little snack for parties........

Glad you're getting some stuff sorted all in one day.........back to normality soon......it's awful being without Internet..........


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Thought I heard my name called out
> 
> To get internet fiber optic set up this late afternoon today and w/d delivered, also pest control will come today
> Nice to get 3 things taken care of on same day
> 
> A big shout out to all the homies here
> For the sickies recovering from medical stuff and to all that post
> 
> 
> Schumi, I love duck
> Let me know the next time it is on the menu and I'll get the row boat out









  Hi Mac!  Sounds like a busy day.   House will be in order soon!


----------



## macraven

I think it will take me two months to see past the boxes and then shop for furniture for the house .......

We cancelled Christmas and New Years already
Might block out Vday

Yea, it's a zoo here.  Lol

We close on out house up north today which our lawyer is handling
Nice not to have to be there for it

I promise not to whine  about weather anymore
But I will never forget what minus 12 feels like

Have a good week homies!


----------



## schumigirl

We have fibre optic broadband mac.....our broadband is super fast.....so makes up for faults with provider for email now and again........they just upgraded us to even faster.......one of these days I'll be online before I open iPad.......



It is miserable here.......had lamps on in every room today all day as its so dark......now it is actually getting dark properly.......rain has started too......but very mild for time of year........

Dinner tonight is teriyaki chicken and noodles for DS......we are having chicken curry.......DS is not a big fan of curry, especially how hot we like it.......so I don't mind separate meals on occasion.........

Time for cuppa and a read of my book.........


----------



## macraven

Sorry about your cloudy dark day sxhumi

It is lousy you don't have sunshine today 

W/d now delivered and Mr Mac has started using it already 
No choice as he was out of clean clothes 

Waiting for another service vendor to our home and hopefully last phone call from lawyer when house closing completed
Lawyer and RE gal have been calling and texting me since 9:30 this morning
Closing started at 9 today and glitches sprang up
4.5 hours since they started and hope all is completed in the next hour 

Waiting for them to wire the money to our account
No money, no sale is my position

 We are sure all will go fine, just a matter of time

I will not mention weather but will say I like it today


----------



## RAPstar

So I was gonna wait till I put it in my Disneyland TR, but I figured I'd come here and tell y'all the good news first. I got engaged yesterday at Disneyland. I met Aidan about 2 years ago, and fell head over heels, but distance and life didn't let things work out. But he popped the question to me in the Beast's Library in the Animation Building at California Adventure (I didn't know till like a week before the trip he was going to be in the same area). So, now I'll be starting to get things ready to move to Seattle some time over the next year or 2017. 













\


----------



## macraven

Congrats Andy 

Happy forever !


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations Robbie/Andy..........Aidan has a very sweet smile..........oh......are we all invited to the big day 

mac.........no sunshine yet today.....but it's so mild!! 13c at 7.30am this morning........57f.......middle of December that is unheard of........down side is.....we'll pay for this in January no doubt. 



At salon this morning for highlites and manicure/pedicure........lovely relaxing morning ahead.....I hope....if salon owner is in, it's always drama.......she's so loud!!! She's one of these who bangs on and on about not being able to drink regular water from the tap as its nasty and so bad for you and makes her ill......then drinks gallons of coffee......made with water from the tap  yeah right........

Have a good Wednesday


----------



## macraven

I use tap water
When making coffee 
Coffee kills the water taste as it is


Got internet set up but now need to buy a computer desk and chair 

Until I do so will be using phone or iPad 
Too rainy to go shopping, just going to work on getting floors upstairs Flooring ordered today 

After that need to unpack more boxes and find. A doc

Hope all are doing fine 

Looks like schumi is ready for the day and getting hair all prettied up and Robbie will be wedding planning

Hope je has good food at the wedding..... Need to plan what I will wear to it ...

Congrats Robbie!


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Andy/Robbie.  Aww, what a great place to get engaged.   

Ok, it is Wednesday, time for a camel (where's Keisha?)





And, a minion picture needed:






Was at the salon last night.  We all have beautiful hair now! LOL  It's still in the 50's today, with lots of rain to come tomorrow.  Then 40, with a wind chill in the 30's on Saturday.  Good news, by the time we leave, it should be close to 60 again.  What is slightly worrying me, is we transfer through Denver on the way back.  Seeing the snow Denver got, I'm hoping they have a heat wave when we get there.  Wishing no delays in our travel.

Mac, at least now Mr. Mac has clean clothes.  Glad to hear the W/D arrived.  Pests gone now too?  I hope the sale of your old house is completed by now, and you have the money in your account.  Sometimes closing takes awhile.  Ours took almost a full day.  How are the cats adjusting to their new home?  I bet they like the warmer weather.  

Great day to all!


----------



## Bluer101

Congrats Andy!

Happy Wednesday everyone. Still busy and crazy down here. We leave in one week for Orlando Christmas. 

So we are trying to catch up with things. On a side note DW's parents house was robbed and ransacked yesterday after they left for work. My FIL returned shortly and must have spooked them off as they ran out the back. They opened all the Christmas gifts and stole all the gift cards. They trashed every room looking for small items. The reason we think FIL walked in on them is due to them leaving ski masks, a small bag packed with misc jewelry, and MIL tablet. But every drawer was tossed, emptied, and thrown all over. Plus all the stuff in every closet was pulled down and scattered everywhere. They even went in the fridge and got out a soda bottle. They were drinking that with Jack Daniels while opening gifts. 

But here is the kicker. FIL later in the day went to use his tablet in another room. When he turned it on it was logged into someone's Facebook. So the cops were called to come back to investigate the potential suspect. So hope we find out it this might be the person. They believe since they were taking the tablets they logged in. Then when not expecting someone to return they dropped everything and ran. So we will see, lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, that is scary and I hope that your inlaws get everything back, and the robbers caught and prosecuted.  Glad no one was hurt.   Every day, the news always has a story on a stolen package or robbery of Christmas items.  So sad this time of year.  On a better note, I bet the family is ready to spend Christmas in Orlando.  I'm looking forward to all the decorations out west. 

Sunny day, but cool enough I am happy to have a jacket. Hugs to those who need it.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad no-one was hurt Bluer.....things can be replaced, but makes you so angry these people feel entitled to invade people's property......hope they get them!!

Mac........get that desk and chair ordered quickly......have to be comfy while internetting 



I'm very blonde again.....was starting to look a little dull........mani/pedi was lovely too........then picked DS up as Dh had his car today as I needed ours.......took him for lunch.......Subway.......lol.....he has very simple tastes, got all his presents for folks in Scotland, took him to barber for haircut........and all without a jacket 

We had a very tropical 17c, which is 67f........it was warm.......it's all everyone was talking about wherever we went today.......just hope it stays this way till next week........

Going to get DH to take us out for dinner tonight since I got hair done.......can't be bothered cooking........


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations RAPstar and Aidan. Cute that you both spelled love with your hands and the rings are adorable. Wishing you both lots of happiness as you embark on this new life adventure. 

Bluer sorry to hear about you inlaws break in. So glad the thieves fled and did not harm your FIL. It seems the bad guys are getting far more brazen in their robberies. Hope they catch them. 

Mac sending good thoughts your way as you continue to sort out all the the things you need In your new digs. 

Lynne and Schumi sounds like everyone has been to the salon for some pampering.  Nothing like getting your hair done and a good mani and pedi. 

Wow duck with sour cherry sauce. Schumi going to borrow your fave word. That sounds lush. 

Everyone have a great evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Went out for dinner last night.......was nice.....love going out when everything is all Christmassy........planned to sleep late this morning......but I'm awake......again........

Have to show face at a Christamas event for the business tonight............any excuse for a new dress........

Hope Thursday is a good one..........sounds quite windy outside this morning here.....but still mild. Weird.


----------



## keishashadow

spent all day yesterday chasing camels yee haw!  Did a whole lotta nuthin last few days, just feeling out of it, needed a Xmas prep break.  Will jump in with both feet tomorrow.

Mac u certainly have a good excuse to chuck the holidays...come back strong next year!

Andy - your fiancee is such a cutie!  give him a pinch for me the next time you see him.  Why am i thinking a disney-themed wedding if not a honeymoon is in your future?  congrats  ps kicking myself i didn't take the time to duck into the animation building now, thought it would be a snooze lol.  

bluer - eek, sounds like young punks vs experience smash & run types.  Glad to hear nobody hurt.  Are u guys taking a little tree along to U?


----------



## macraven

_right now at this point, i couldn't tell you when christmas is....

you think you have taken care of main things and then you find out its gone south.

yesterday had the dish set up, and internet.
today its technical issues with them so hours on the phone to get all fixed up.
but it needs a home service call and hours involved so back to square one.

i was out furniture shopping for over 5 hours today and when i got back home, find electronical items not working correctly.
so friday will be busy sitting home waiting for service call between 8-12
ugh

keisha, i shall ketchup with you sooner or later.
bluer, oh my!  what an ordeal that has happened
hope it has a happy ending.

to the rest of the homies, be good or it will be charcoal in the stocking this year......._


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> ps kicking myself i didn't take the time to duck into the animation building now, thought it would be a snooze lol



It almost is a snooze now. They replaced half the fun stuff (everything past the Beast's library) with an Anna and Elsa meet. So now it's just that, Turtle Talk, 2 rooms in the Sorceror's Workshop (where the library is) and the drawing class.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....good luck with the jumping in to Christmas today.........

mac......nightmare again........you WILL get there.......I must sound like a broken record with that......lol......



Not quite sure what I was doing battling round the grocery stores this morning for goodies when we're not going to even be here for Christmas??? We're back on the 26th now, so I suppose it saves having to shop those couple of days........coming back early as DS has stuff to do........

Still, I'm sorted. Even got a housesitter for what we're away...........

This time next week it'll be Christmas...........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Congrats RAPstar and Aidan. It's always great to hear happy things. 
Thanks everyone for you thought with my parents. They are doing good just extremely aggrevated. 
Yes Janet we are bringing a small tree with us so we can have a small Christmas there. It's going to be great!


----------



## Lynne G

Cool and rainy, with sleet mixed in.  Oh joy.  However, predicting 70 for Christmas Eve.  It better be warmer than that where we will be.
It was so cute, a little dog walking past me had it's gray wool sweater on.  Yeah, little guy, that wind has a nip to it. 

Mrs B, we're bringing a small tree too.  Gotta seem like Christmas where ever you are. Glad to hear your parents are doing okay. 

Raven, I hope all is getting resolved soon.  What a mess, when internet and electric not working.  I hope you find the furniture you like soon too.

And Keisha, hope you caught this camel:





 and are up on your two feet now.

Robo, I hope all is well with you, and you are feeling better every day.

Tink, hope all is well with you and family.  You've had a busy year. 






  Only 6 more days until Christmas!

Have an awesome day, and a hopefully warmer one than mine.


----------



## Mikkimús

Congratulation RAPstar and Aiden,fanastic news 

Mac Oh darn, hope this will be fixed soon.

Blue Giad thing nobody got hurt, hope they will catch these people.

Lynne Stay warm, I recommend wool socks though I might be talking about weather a little bit colder  

I am feeding a HANGRY baby, which just fell a sleep. Lets cross our fingers and hope that will last so I can finish writing christmas cards.

Here is a photo of Hilmir looking dapper, trying out his outfit for the holidays.


----------



## macraven

Hooray for the weekend 
Time to relax and sleep in on Saturday 

Of course everyday is Saturday for me as I don't have a job anymore. 
Sometimes I don't even remember the day of the week

Now all set with dish tv and fiber optic line
But using the iPhone as I don't want to go upstairs in the house for my computer 
Just lazy


----------



## macraven

Such a cutie
Beautiful baby boy!

Hope all homies stay healthy this week and able to be ready for the upcoming holidays

Schumi, Bluers and Lynne have trips coming up 
Safe travels for the homies


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks  for the picture of little hilmir.  He is a cute guy!

Will feel like below freezing tomorrow.  And yes, mikki, i do have wool socks for our coldest days.  May be wearing them tomorrow.

Yay to Mac for getting internet now.

Time to relax as I am tired.  Day of wash on tap tomorrow.  Warned the kids, if you want to take it clean, then give it up or else you wash it.  Now where are the luggage?  Next chore.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - I've started to count camels in lieu of sheep.

carole - well, at least the house sitter won't go hungry.  

mac - do you have to wait long for the furniture to be delivered?  

made snickerdoodles today.  Had never eaten one until our 1st MVMCP.  Luvv at 1st munch, the cookie, not the party.  Did enjoy it this year thru GD's eyes.  So crowded, didn't expect it on the 2nd night in, glad i went with dessert party just to have a few hours break from the rest of the crazies.  Cannot imagine how crowded it gets closer to Xmas.  

Steve & Jen  - looking forward to hearing all about your holiday @ Universal, including crowd reports.  Staying onsite & FOTL should make even heavy crowds manageable

Have a good weekend all.  We have tix to Star Wars tomorrowany one else see it yet?


----------



## macraven

Well, I'm trying to fit in with my new surroundings so I bought tickets for ring side seats for a Saturday night wrestling match

I call it a new experience for me 
Hot time for is on a Saturday night 
Will try anything once 

Furniture comes next week and the items on back order will come early January 
Still looking for a bed

Snick 
Snicker cookies sound lush Keisha
Save one for me
Bring it in October when I see you 
If you wrap it in foil, it should keep fine the next 10 months


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hooray for the weekend
> Time to relax and sleep in on Saturday
> 
> Of course everyday is Saturday for me as I don't have a job anymore.
> Sometimes I don't even remember the day of the week
> 
> Now all set with dish tv and fiber optic line
> But using the iPhone as I don't want to go upstairs in the house for my computer
> Just lazy



Yep.......every day's like a Saturday to me too........love it!!!! Although I do seem to be up rather early again........letting other half sleep without me disturbing him........



keishashadow said:


> carole - well, at least the house sitter won't go hungry.
> 
> 
> made snickerdoodles today.  Had never eaten one until our 1st MVMCP.  Luvv at 1st munch, the cookie, not the party.
> 
> Have a good weekend all.  We have tix to Star Wars tomorrowany one else see it yet?



He's a big lad, so yes made sure he has plenty of stuff and will leave all the takeaway menus handy........it's one of my friends sons......he's home from Canada for a while, but her house is jam packed with visitors for Christmas, she has 12 people staying for at least 3 days  so I offered him our home for bit of respite from the family........he jumped at it.......lol.......he's a nice lad.........means he can have Christmas Day with mum, dad and co......then leave when he's had enough.......

Only heard of snicker doodles recently......on two and a half men funnily enough......lol.......must make them sometime.......Tom is desperate to see SW.......but I won't go to the cinema if my life depended on it.......I hate it.....so he'll have to wait........ Hope you enjoy it though..........


Miss Mikki........he is beautiful.......so cute.......he's going to be tall like his daddy I think.........from memory of meeting you guys, I see his daddy in him too although he favours you more in that picture I think.........precious!!

mac.......you're getting there now...........




Have finally given in and getting a kindle. Not quite sure why.......I have thousands of books I've collected over the years and love them all......I'm not quite convinced I will like an electronic book......but people assure me I will......so DH is getting it for me as part of my Christmas presents.........looking for a purple cover for it.......

Doesn't look very nice outside today, although it's still dark but the sea sounds rough so I imagine no sunshine again today........got some friends flying out to Florida today for 27 days.......least they'll get some sun.......

Apart from going in for a meeting on Monday, the DH is now off till Jan 5th.........yaay........

Off to get ready as we are braving the Saturday Christmas shoppers this morning for Some reason..........be as quick as possible......

Have a great weekend.....6 more sleeps till Christmas........


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Hope all is well and everyone is looking forward to the holidays! 

Here is the picture that I used for our Christmas card.  I had to photoshop my husband out and input some graphics to make it better


----------



## Bluer101

It's cold down here this morning.  Finally had a cold front come through, have windows open and its 65 out. Going to wash and wax the vehicles today. 

Then 4 days to we return home. 

BTW, the robbers were caught.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Well, I'm trying to fit in with my new surroundings so I bought tickets for ring side seats for a Saturday night wrestling match
> 
> I call it a new experience for me
> Hot time for is on a Saturday night
> Will try anything once
> 
> Furniture comes next week and the items on back order will come early January
> Still looking for a bed
> 
> Snick
> Snicker cookies sound lush Keisha
> Save one for me
> Bring it in October when I see you
> If you wrap it in foil, it should keep fine the next 10 months



lol i'm a bit of a cookie monster this year it seems.  made sure to bag up all but a dozen off cookies & freeze.  Plan is to pull them out a few at a time 

hope u r not sleeping on the floor!  what did u buy exciting?

you will have a blast.  i remember a character of a woman they called ring side rosie at the local wrestling matches.  She was quite vocal.  Grew up rooting for bruno sammartino...what passed for high art here back in the day lol

Kfed - ur son is so cute!  all that curly hair, no bling needed for a great card

carole - if u like cinnamon, those cookies will be your jam.  I'm sure the house sitter will be silently thanking you for sanctuary haha.  I have one of the original kindles which i never did take to using since i'm a speedy reader and honestly like the feel of holding a book.  Picked up 2 of the amazon fire tablets for a pittance on black friday to put under the tree for me & the mr. 

steve - ok let's hear the bad-guy story


----------



## tink1957

Hi 
Looks like everyone is gearing up for Santa this week...I'm playing ketchup again since my data was maxed out on my phone and no WiFi at home last week.

Congrats to Robbie and Aidan...may you have many wonderful years together...you both look so happy in your pics 

Glad they caught the crooks Mr bluer...not the brightest bulbs in the closet for logging into Facebook.

Happy for Mac now she's all connected...hope everything goes smoothly on the closing.

Mikki and kfish...love the pics ...both of your little guys are so cute.

Hope all those who are traveling this week have safe trips and a great holiday 

Janet...now I need to go bake cookies


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki.......................hope you enjoying the festive season, need to catch up with emails soon........and goodies that go with it......

Janet.......I love cinnamon....so will definitely enjoy them!!! Not sure re this kindle........like you, I love a book, a real book.......so I'm not convinced I'll love it.....dh as usual has bought the most expensive one, but he won't really bother if I'm not enamoured with it......but I want to like it! Even managed to find a purple cover for it today........lol

KFish........Christopher is so cute.......another who looks so like daddy but you too!! He is gorgeous.....hope you're keeping well.......

Bluer.......like a happy ending!! 



Just back in from village pub for drink and dinner......was so nice, very Christmassy.......now settling down to watch Home Alone and Home Alone 2.......nibbles and wine..............perfect night in tonight! Christmas is definitely upon us......

Have a good Saturday night........


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Well, winter has finally arrived ...


----------



## macraven

Bonlee....I have completely forgotten what snow looks like


----------



## schumigirl

Bonny......that is a gorgeous picture!!!! I know it may not be that nice to live with......but it's sure gorgeous to look at..........very very atmospheric pic!



Beautiful day here today......but bit windy though. Only going out to visit a friend for couple of hours today and exchange our Christmas gifts........then more Christmas movie watching.......

Beef in Ale done in slow cooker for dinner tonight.......smells amazing!

Have a good Sunday.......


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish-Christopher is so cute. What a great picture! 
Our countdown is going fast T-3 days. Oh how we can't wait for that day to come. We will let everyone know how the parks are. DH and I are going to relax. DS will keep us going though. Lol
Very happy the robbers were caught so the holidays are not ruined. 
Hope everyone is ready for the holidays. Any last minute shoppers out there? Lol


----------



## macraven

Call me a last minute shopper
Need to get 4 cards for sons 
Will stick a check in them, mail them and call it Christmas 

That is the extent of my shopping this year 
Lol

Mrs. Bluer, have a great vacation with the fam
Give us the reports how it is all going
Happy to read the bad guys were caught

Schumi you make all dinners sound lush
Wish you were my neighbor

Know  I'm missing other homies here but typing on iPhone and always brief then

Hope all have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, Money, when ever received is always appreciated.  At least your thinking of them at Chrstimas!
Cool start to today, and will be up way before the sun tomorrow.  I have yet to pack, but will tonight.  I can't believe it's almost time.  
But, today is Monday, and of course we need:






ok, an minion Monday:










  Get ready for Christmas all you homies!

And Kfish, Chris is such a cutie.  

Bonnie, no, just no to snow.  At least while I'm traveling and away. Your picture is beautiful.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, packing at the last minute is not a bad thing
Tell yourself if you forget to pack an item, you can always buy it when off the plane

Save all the stress for the last minute 

Have fun on your vacation 
Wish the same for all holiday traveling homies

Good news for me this morning 
Today i get my rental car and I found a Burger King that will be open on Christmas 

Later homies


----------



## Bluer101

Monday morning. But this time only 2 days of work then off to Universal. We wrapped gifts last night and repacked our Xmas tree with all the decorations in the box. Less stuff to pack and carry. 

We are having Christmas tonight with the inlaws (DW parents). All the gifts get opened again.  

Tomorrow we are having Xmas with my brothers family too. Good thing DW is off and can get everything organized in these short 2 days. 

Another issue, ended up throwing my back out on Saturday washing vehicles. So yesterday was do nothing and take it easy. Woke up this morning and felt fine before getting out of bed. As soon as I get pressure on my lower body it flips out again with spasms and muscle guarding. As some know here I have a bad back from a work injury just over 5 years ago. Everyday it bothers me but most the time can deal with it. But I get flare ups like this out of know where. Hope it calms down or might need another MRI. Just dreading the day I will need to get the surgery, just buying time. 

Hope everyone is fine. 

BTW: Mac, still no purple yet???


----------



## macraven

Too difficult to purple-ize on iPhone

Ouchie on the back Bluer
Hugs, feel better for your vacation


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bluer, I hope your back feels better soon.  

It's overcast, but not as cold as it could be.  At least it's dry, though will be wet tonight.  

Yay Mac, there's hot food to be had on Christmas Day.  Around here, most fast foods are open, oriental places are open, and the movie theaters are open.  That's when we usually watch a movie and eat at a favorite Chinese place.  Quiet day, and that's fine for us.  This year, we'll be checking out SW SD.  I hope it won't be that crowded.

Take care all!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer best wishes for the back issues..........I know how worried we were when Kyle had back surgery at 18!!! That wasn't in the plans..........best thing he ever got done though........but will keep fingers crossed all is well for trip.....I'm sure you'll have a blast.......and enjoy the celebrations with family tomorrow.......I have two sets of friends there right now through till Jan 5th and have said how lovely it is......

mac......... Hope rental car is decent!! We pick our new one up next Monday, finally.......looking forward to it......only a month late coming from Mercedes factory in Germany!!! Yay on the food.........



Turned up for my leg wax this morning........I was only a day early.......doh!!! Went back home and cleaned house then dh came home from his meeting.......so we're all on holiday mode now........leave Wednesday for Scotland and our house guest while we're away arrives tomorrow night........his room is all ready anyway. 

Sorted. Bought few last minute things today......now I'm done 

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hi everyone! 

Its nearly Christmas I can't believe it! The traffic and trains are so quiet at the moment. 

I hope everyone is ready for the big day, and if you're not... well, good luck! haha.


----------



## marciemi

BagOLaughs said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Its nearly Christmas I can't believe it! The traffic and trains are so quiet at the moment.


Definitely doesn't seem to be the case here in Orlando!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies

Another day, anoth box for me

Kfish will have her baby before my boxes are done!


----------



## BagOLaughs

marciemi said:


> Definitely doesn't seem to be the case here in Orlando!



I'd much rather be in Orlando haha!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Mac, Money, when ever received is always appreciated.  At least your thinking of them at Chrstimas!
> Cool start to today, and will be up way before the sun tomorrow.  I have yet to pack, but will tonight.  I can't believe it's almost time.
> But, today is Monday, and of course we need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i do believe that cat may be half camel

have a grrrrreat trip.  Temps here not supposed to dip back into the 30's until week after NY! Xmas eve day might hit 70 degrees.  I do believe fact that i bought the mr a snowblower this year has something to do with the unseasonable temps.  I will gladly take a hit for the team.

steve so sorry to hear u back decided to go south on you.  I hear you as to not if, but when, but gee whiz, talk about crappy timing for you.  Hope u bounce back & enjoy the trip.

almost done baking cookies, we like our sweets.  Youngest DS asked me to do his Xmas shopping today.  He just started a new job, territory is west coast so he works odd shift to accommodate the time zone difference.  At least he's not picky lol.  Went out for two hours this morning, decided i needed more coffee & cookies, off to brave the crowds.  I admittedly love to shop, good thing as my kids get upset if i hand them money or gift cards. abby normal


----------



## Robo56

Lynne have a great trip. Hope your able to get in and out of Denver ok. I think I remember that was your connecting flight to the sun. 

Mr. Bluer sorry to hear about the back. Sending get well thoughts your way as you and Mrs Bluer and little Bluer head up for some Christmas fun at Universal. 

BagOLaughs love the countdown logo for your wedding. Hope you are ready for Christmas and the wedding planning is coming along.

Mac happy unpacking. That's not one of my favorite tasks. Just think though it's worth it to be in warmer climate. 

Keisha I like to bake to sometimes. Here are some pecan tassies


----------



## Lynne G

Yumm Robo!  They look good. All my cookies were eaten last week, with a request for chocolate pretzels that I also had made.  We must have dipped over a hundred.  They are all gone too.

Safe on the rainy west coast.  The weather is to clear, so I will be sunning soon.  Was quite the bumpy ride, and delayed every stop, but no fuss now.


Hope all will enjoy their Tuesday evening.


----------



## macraven

Well, when the delivery men brought a few pieces of furniture into my house this afternoon, they wore shorts and tees.....

Just saying this means it is not snowing in Georgia today

Do wish for those traveling this holiday season, don't have issues with that white stuff


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Its nearly Christmas I can't believe it! The traffic and trains are so quiet at the moment.
> 
> I hope everyone is ready for the big day, and if you're not... well, good luck! haha.



Nice to see ya Rachel........quite busy on the roads where we are, although always less busy when schools have broken up.......travelling today, so hope they're not too busy...........have a lovely Christmas.......



macraven said:


> Well, when the delivery men brought a few pieces of furniture into my house this afternoon, they wore shorts and tees.....
> 
> Just saying this means it is not snowing in Georgia today
> 
> Do wish for those traveling this holiday season, don't have issues with that white stuff



Shorts and tees......pipe dream right now......although it's mild again, but rain and winds.... to be cool tomorrow.......never quite know what to expect.......especially where we're headed..........

Janet, found a recipe for snicker doodles.......will make them at mums I think if I have time........hope you're all up to date with everything and have lovely time over the festive season........

Bluers........safe journey and have fun.......well, I know you will..........


Merry Christmas......see youse when I get back..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Merry Christmas......see youse when I get back..........



Have a lovely time!!! I hope the rain holds off for you. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## macraven

Safe travels schumi


----------



## keishashadow

robo - nom  Haven't made those, kiffles or nut rolls in years.  As carole (happy trails to you) would say "those look lush"

mac - i have shorts on too today, have to make hay while the sun shines but i refuse to move any furniture lol.  Ok, fess up, who was the first one to jump on the new couch?

taking it easy today, wrapping up odds & ends, then out to get a price adjustment on something that didn't ring up right yesterday.  think i'll just swing by 5 guys and get dinner while i'm at it.


----------



## keishashadow

...not a creature was stirring, not even a minion

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## buckeev

Drive-thru...
Shorts-n-T's...for sure here in SE TX! Our only white Christmas is the white hair in my old beard!

Mom is slowing getting better, but still having a few issues. I'm trying to clear my desk enough to close the shop next week and get back down to the valley and "help out". I need to do a few carpentry tasks for them...(Hey Bluer..hint-hint! Baffin Bay is about 10 miles from Mom's house!)

Praying for safe travels for everyone venturing out! 

Robert


----------



## Bluer101

Swinging by here. Just chilling at RPR poolside. 

Buckeev, got a plane ticket ready???

I'm still finishing up my brothers place when I get back. Hope to have it done just after new year. He keeps adding stuff to the list. I have chairs, electrical, audio, and plumbing still. 

Back is doing pretty good when taking something. Mummy today was pretty jolting in a few spots more than usual.


----------



## kohlby

Bluer-  I'm envious!  Usually after a trip, I'm good for a while.  But having AP's for the first time has me wanting to go back ASAP - especially every time I read someone else is there!

Snickerdoodles - I totally forgot about those.  We used to always have them at holidays growing up.  I don't think I can add another thing to my to-do list at this point, but now it's fresh in my mind for next year.

Bonny - Great picture!  I hate the cold but wouldn't mind seeing snow once a year like that.  We had winter last weekend - just below freezing for a low, but clear skies.  Now it's 80's.  Hoping to see one snow like in your picture in January. 

Mac - I tell those not from here that the southeast doesn't have winter as a season.  We have a confused time of year when it can't decide the weather.  (meaning GA/SC - FL does better in general).  Our Dec has been much warmer than usual for more days than usual.  But wearing shorts here and there in the winter is normal - as well as bundling up a day later.  I am getting a bit tired of all the rain though.  It's been a very wet fall/winter here.


Happy Holidays all!

Tomorrow my nephews get their owl and acceptance letters to Hogwarts to find out that we're taking them to US/IOA in April.  I am SO excited for them to find out!  They've never been - and since they live over 1,000 miles from us, we don't get to see them very often, making it even more special.  We won't be able to see them open it, due to the whole long-distance thing, but I am still super excited!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.  I hope the season is filled with family and friends and joy!


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

Merry Christmas everyone


Time to check under the tree


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Merry Christmas to all
Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday. 
Have a great day with family and friends.


----------



## macraven

Well had a shocker today

In the north, all fast food is open on holidays
Many are 24 hours open

Did not realize that the south is just the opposite

Home a few minutes ago from eating at the Waffle House

24 hours of service all the time

Going back there for dinner tonight


----------



## Robo56

Merry Christmas to all the Dis family. Hope you all are having a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas to all,  and to all a good night.


----------



## tink1957

Hope all my homies had a great Christmas and enjoyed fun times with friends and family.  

We went to the movies after all our Xmas festivities and saw Star Wars...it was pretty good...I still remember standing in line for the first one and how blown away we were by all the special effects.

Hey Mac...how did you like all that rain Santa brought us?  Waffle house sounds good right now...


----------



## macraven

Waffle House will be my new go to place 
So close to my house

Too much rain yesterday 
Lost power 3 times yesterday 
Got closed roads up here
Due to it

Hope Santa was good to all the homies yesterday!


----------



## keishashadow

Keeping the holidays rolling along here, cooking 2 turkeys today for 'my' dinner.

Lovely holiday here, hope santa stuffed all your stockings.


----------



## macraven

Set a place for me
So eager to have a turkey dinner before this year is out 
Made rice two days back and screwed it up

First time i have used an electric range 
It takes forever for that range heat to go away


----------



## RAPstar

I'm $200 closer to Seattle. Of course it would help if I had an idea of how much I needed to save. And whether I wanted to take my little bit of furniture (dresser and bookshelf). Though I also figure it will be easier to just ship my books than try to rent a U-Haul. Well depending how many boxed it would take for them. And how big Aidan's car is. Ugh, isn't there an app for this somewhere? 

Also, hi! Hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Set a place for me
> So eager to have a turkey dinner before this year is out
> Made rice two days back and screwed it up
> 
> First time i have used an electric range
> It takes forever for that range heat to go away



i long ago realized that we would starve if i had to cook on electric stove lol.  can u possibly run a gas line to accommodate another or are u all electric in the new digs?

andy - u can ship lots of 'media' cheap thru USPS.  I'd make a clean break & sell furniture and anything else that you don't essentially need to set up house in seattle.  make sure to bring the disney stuff lol

Seems odd to be heading out to Xmas concert today (Trans Siberian Orchestra).  Ipurchased the matinee tix to specifically be able to catch the Steelers/Ravens game that was scheduled as late NFL game today...until the NFL decided to pull that stupid flex scheduling thing and move out game up to 1 pm.  arrrrrgh  i'll be that person checking the score on my cell


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Well we are home now.  Hated leaving UO. We had a great time even though it was crowded and warm. Staying onsite was a must. We are already planning our next trip.  Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## macraven

Be sure to schedule Columbus Day weekend when planning 2016 trips.......


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Be sure to schedule Columbus Day weekend when planning 2016 trips.......



Like you had to remind us. 

Before we know it that weekend will be here.


----------



## macraven

Very possible I will still be unpacking boxes in early October 

Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Bump.  Actually needed to turn on the heat.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## macraven

Snow yet?


----------



## macraven

Camel day


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  I meant to pop in to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, but things have gotten really crazy the last week or so.

So our initial plan was to leave on Wed. the 23rd to head down to Orlando.  Getting everything ready and packed and then all hell breaks loose.  My father woke up with a sore back on Monday morning.  Complained that he did not sleep well and he was just tired and probably slept crooked.  My mom stayed home from work part of the day to watch Christopher.  He started feeling better on and off throughout the day.  That evening, he heads up to bed, back still hurting.  I go home with my husband and Chris.  At about 10 pm or so, I get a call from my mom saying there is something wrong with Dad and she called the Fire Dept.  My brother was home, and was in the other room when he heard my Dad let out a growl and he ran into the room.  My Dad was having a seizure and was falling to the floor....my brother caught him, laid him on his side, and kept him away from objects until the convulsions ended.  Now for those who remember, this is similar to what happened in February, which resulted in the breaking of 4 vertebrae, and the neurologist cleared him saying he did not have a seizure at that time.  So the EMTs get there (we have one two houses away so he ran right over) and thy take him to the hospital.  I stay home with Chris and my mom, bro and husband go to the hospital.  When he gets to the ER, he is evaluated, rather quickly but not extensively, and put onto a gurney with metal rails.  At 2 am, he starts seizing again...my mom and bro had to yell to the nurses to come over (who were less than attentive) to bag him.  But before he was tended to, he slammed his head and shoulder into the side of the rail which resulted in a goose egg and a broken shoulder!  (we are potentially looking into legal action for this negligence).  THey gave him anti-seizure meds along with some other stuff and he has not had one since.  However, the orthopedist is saying h may need surgery for the shoulder!

So of course my mom is at her breaking point, especially since the day after my Dad was so miserable and nasty (mix of meds and confusion due to the seizures)...but lucking he was better on the 23rd.  So my mom told us, you have to go to FL, we are going to lose a lot of money if you don't.  And at this point, he wasn't in any danger and nothing was being done about the shoulder so we wound up going.  Found out that my Dad was discharged on Christmas Eve and my brother's fiancé (who is a PA) looked over his med records and said that she did not see any reason why he could not go.  So my parents boarded a plane on the morning of the 27th and they are here!  Dad is in a lot of pain, but the water therapy he is doing (by that I mean the resort pools and Discovery Cove) and seeing his grandson has put him in a good mood and even physically feeling better.

So that has been our adventure.  Never a dull moment in the KFish household....

Sorry for the long post....I will try to post some cute pics of Chris when I get a chance!


----------



## Robo56

KStar so sorry to hear of your dads seizure episodes and injuries he incurred in the ER. He has had two witnessed seizures. Neurologist would not be able to denie seizures now. It's nice to have a future family member (your brothers fiancé) in the medical profession to look out for him. Did they do a MRI or CT SCAN of his head to look for cause of seizures?

Glad to hear after everything that happened your parents were able to fly to Florida and enjoy family time. I will remember your dad in my prayers. Hope the sunshine, pool time and of course grandson time will bring a smile to your dads face.

Sending happy thoughts to the KFish household.


----------



## Robo56

Saw Doc on Monday and she cleared me to head back home to Florida. Yeah 

Had a nice Christmas in Southern Indiana was 68 degrees on Christmas Eve. Will be planning trip with grandchildren for Universal in May.  My Sister, Niece and I are planning on Universal Halloween Horror Nights this year. Other family members at the Chrsitmas Eve celebration seemed interested too. Might turn out to be a big family Halloween horror nights 

Bluer family glad to hear you had a great time at Universal over Christmas.

Lynne hope you had a great trip.

Mac hope the adjustment to electric stove is improving. I like gas stove better, but both homes have electric stoves. It was a adjustment.

Keisha two Turkeys! Wow to bad there is not smella dis. We would have all been in heaven. 

Buckeev glad to hear your mom is progressing. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## Robo56

New Years resolution.


----------



## macraven

_Kfish,you get all the excitment......
jk

so sorry to read about dad again.
i still remember what happened last year on your drive home from florida.
just awful what you all went throught then and even more upsetting to go through it this past week.

that is wonderful news that you all have ended back up at the motherland.
enjoy the vacation and soak up the rays.

prayers for dad that he has less pain and can enjoy himself there.
the water therapy should be fine for his shoulder.
i had full shoulder surgery before and the recovery time from it is lengthy for some.

let's hope he mends up fine in florida and doesn't need to be back at the hospital anytime soon.
well, hope the next time he goes to a hospital is when you have the baby.

bring on the pics of little christopher!_


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.......lots of hugs and good wishes for dad and all of you too.......so awful to have to go through so much yet again........glad he's doing better though and water therapy will do him a lot of good........glad you made it to Orlando though.....I'm sure you have lots of pics of the little guy.....looking forward to seeing them.........

Janet........I'm all electric for cooking......Except for gas grill outside though which is more dh domain.......mum has gas cooker and I can't get to grips with it at all.........she's used to it now after having it for about 15 years......

mac........checking you got yesterday's email?? Not showing sent so sent it again.....in case you wonder why you got two of the same.......lol........

Bluers......glad you had lovely trip as always.........


Had wonderful Christmas with family in Scotland.......but so many floods made journey home adventurous to say the least........so much damage to people's homes, roads falling to pieces and floods everywhere was truly awful to see........made it across one main road before they closed it as conditions were so bad.

Picked up our new car yesterday.........love it......... Same car as we had before, just higher engine spec and updated model.......some say we're boring sticking to same car......but can't go wrong with them.........did change the colour from black to a very dark kinda gun metal grey......gorgeous.......

NYE will be a quiet one this year, maybe.......then dinner tomorrow and see if we feel like going to a friend's party on the 1st........see what weather will be doing I think.........

Have a great New Year everyone...........


----------



## macraven

It's New Year's Eve !  
How is every going to celebrate tonight ?

Schumi i need to search for your email 

Phone is screwy and need to get a new one
Thinking about the iPhone 6s
Anyone here have one?
How do you like it?

Stores open here in about 2 hours and hope someone can give me their advice soon


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish sorry to hear about your dad but I'm happy he is doing better. You're like us never a dull moment. Lol
Hope 2016 is better for all of us!

Wishing everyone a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY NEW YEAR........just after midnight in the UK........hope it's a good one.........


Just had a txt from four friends they're on their way over to ours.........we were planning on going to bed soon......not now.........time to get the drinks and snacks out..........


----------



## tink1957

Kfish Hope you and your family have a wonderful time and all your troubles are a distant memory.

Happy New Year Carole  party on.

Hope everyone has a great safe and awesome new year


----------



## tink1957

Raven...I'm watching football...waiting on Trey to get here with our party supplies...may have to start doing shots since we have no mixers if he doesn't arrive in the next few minutes


----------



## macraven

Vicki have a drink/shot for me........

Got home about 6 this evening doing errands 
Plan to get food out soon

We are getting tired of take out now but our fridge will be deliver Saturday evening

The fridge in the house is dying and can't keep food in it
Had to pitch out milk etc last Sunday

Hope all have a fun safe new celebration!


----------



## Robo56

Tink have a shot for me too. Yum

Just got a text from my sister. She is at her home in Orlando. She said she was watching the news and cars are backed up for miles trying to get to the Parks at Disney. She said it was reported that Disney had to shut down the Magic Kingdom this morning do to crowds with 3-4 hour wait times to ride the rides. She said the news showed aerial shots of Disney and Universal it was shoulder to shoulder crowds.  Wow. It will be interesting to get some feedback from dis folks that were there.

Happy New Years to all the dis family. May this year find us all in good health (or getting there), wealthy and wise and enjoying our favorite park Universal.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

UO and Disney are always crazy packed with peeps on NYE each year

I have a friend at UO tonight


----------



## KStarfish82

Robo56 said:


> KStar so sorry to hear of your dads seizure episodes and injuries he incurred in the ER. He has had two witnessed seizures. Neurologist would not be able to denie seizures now. It's nice to have a future family member (your brothers fiancé) in the medical profession to look out for him. Did they do a MRI or CT SCAN of his head to look for cause of seizures?
> 
> Glad to hear after everything that happened your parents were able to fly to Florida and enjoy family time. I will remember your dad in my prayers. Hope the sunshine, pool time and of course grandson time will bring a smile to your dads face.
> 
> Sending happy thoughts to the KFish household.



Thank you so much Robo!  They did CT scans and MRIs back in Feb. and again multiple times in the hospital.  They have ruled out any obvious things (tumors, strokes, etc.) which of course is good.  But it is still a mystery and they are deeming him epileptic and will probably take meds for the rest of his life.  Could be worse, right?  He sees a whole bunch of his docs when we return so perhaps we will get some more answers.



macraven said:


> _Kfish,you get all the excitment......
> jk
> 
> so sorry to read about dad again.
> i still remember what happened last year on your drive home from florida.
> just awful what you all went throught then and even more upsetting to go through it this past week.
> 
> that is wonderful news that you all have ended back up at the motherland.
> enjoy the vacation and soak up the rays.
> 
> prayers for dad that he has less pain and can enjoy himself there.
> the water therapy should be fine for his shoulder.
> i had full shoulder surgery before and the recovery time from it is lengthy for some.
> 
> let's hope he mends up fine in florida and doesn't need to be back at the hospital anytime soon.
> well, hope the next time he goes to a hospital is when you have the baby.
> 
> bring on the pics of little christopher!_



I actually told (or threatened him) that the next time I am in a hospital it better be to get this kid out of me!  I think he will mend fine, but of course, he is a man so complaining and whining are incessant.  Just got back from Sea World....had a great day, but it was hot and crowded (who would have thought I would be complaining about heat in December!)



schumigirl said:


> KFish.......lots of hugs and good wishes for dad and all of you too.......so awful to have to go through so much yet again........glad he's doing better though and water therapy will do him a lot of good........glad you made it to Orlando though.....I'm sure you have lots of pics of the little guy.....looking forward to seeing them.........



Thanks Schumi!  Gotta get the pics off my camera and organize.  I have a new laptop so I am trying to figure out how it works!



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Kfish sorry to hear about your dad but I'm happy he is doing better. You're like us never a dull moment. Lol
> Hope 2016 is better for all of us!
> 
> Wishing everyone a safe and Happy New Year!



You're right, Mrs. B.  When you think that things can't get worse.....what a shock...they do!  But you are right....onto to a better 2016!



tink1957 said:


> Kfish Hope you and your family have a wonderful time and all your troubles are a distant memory.


Thanks so much!  We are having a great time!  Stinks that we leave in 2 days.....but we will be back in April with +1!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy New Year!!! Everyone be safe.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Happy New Year Carole  party on.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great safe and awesome new year



Thanks Vicki........hope you had a good one too........I meant to email you all this last week......but you know what it's like.....all over the place this last week or so.......give the kids our best wishes too..........




macraven said:


> UO and Disney are always crazy packed with peeps on NYE each year
> 
> I have a friend at UO tonight



Yep, same every year........our friends were supposed to be going to St Pete's for 3 days after last couple of NYE, but littlest one is bit poorly so they're still there......said its bedlam again.....not that they're doing much now........Twitter pics are interesting to see though.......one of the reasons I won't go then.........



Had lovely time last night.......think we got to bed around 4am  bit tired now, karaoke machine came out  thank goodness we have no close neighbours......lol........but onwards as want to take all decorations and trees down today.......make New Years Day dinner then maybe head out to friends party tonight..........2 nights partying in a row might be bit much 

Sherlock Christmas special tonight either way........got it on record just in case........looking forward to this one.....probably the best thing that's been on tv over festive season........

Have a good day, whatever you're doing........[/QUOTE]


----------



## macraven

Happy new new year homies


----------



## Lynne G

Happy. Happy New Year's Day all.  Did not get moving until 11:30am.  Slacker, but I guess I was still on west coast time.  No fuss getting home, and saw fireworks on the drive home from the airport.  So nice if them, lol. 

Kfish, sending good wishes your way, to hope your Dad is better this year, and to welcome a new little fish with a happy and healthy mom and baby.

Schumi, egad, was ready for bed at 2am.  No party for us.
Sorry to hear of the floods.  Poor people that were in it.  Not a good time to drive in high water.

Robo and Tink, and Mac, and all the other homies!


----------



## macraven

_next to elephants, giraffes are 2nd on my list.
talking wild animals, not house pets as that would include kitty kats._


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 142425


i bought this for GD, noisiest plush toy ever...naturally, made sure she took it home

Carole - woohoo, new ride for 'da new year!  made an oreo cookie trifle, thought of you lol. all it consisted of was oreos dipped in milk for half a minute, covered in cool whip, then repeat the whole mess.  My children turned into snarling wolves , least no leftovers

mac - now you have to find something big enough to stow that big old 6 into lol.  The only thing holding me back from upgrading.  

SAN service announcement lol - AT&T is discontinuing their 'free phones' with 2 year contract on the 8th of this month.  New system is u pay for phone as u go with lower payment, too bad they aren't letting the legacy customers with unlimited data benefit, grrr.  Probably will bolt to another provider when existing contract is up.

kfed - OMG, deja vu in most horrible fashion.  talk about a man being a trooper & still making the family trip.

lynne thought u were at the parade still duh.  it is rough to get back to EST after a west coast trip lol.

tink - no shots for me last night but i did make jungle juice and i noticed that a cooler full of beer had just a few stragglers in it this morning.   let's just say the house is very quiet today.least i have tons of leftovers and don't have to cook.

Happy New Years


----------



## macraven

_glad to read you survived last night keisha

i don't get it, that recipe of yours.
dip an oreo in milk and let the soggy thing sit a bit.
then put cool whip on it.......

you eat it with a fork?

no ice cream involved?

oh, instead of the bra, i use the strap near the shoulder to hold the iphone._


----------



## schumigirl

Trifles are the dessert of the devil........not sure the Oreos make it sound any nicer......lol.........but glad it went down well.......I took a pass on a sherry trifle last night at our friends party........yuk......think it may have been the only thing I took a pass on....... Forgot the golden rule of not drinking both red and white wine.........oh dear!



Not moved much off the sofa this morning........little bit delicate........DH been keeping me topped up with tea, although he wants to go out for a drive in the new wheels later........I'll be fine for that.........I won't be driving today though........

Quiet night tonight I think 

Have a good Saturday........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> T
> 
> 
> Not moved much off the sofa this morning........little bit delicate........DH been keeping me topped up with tea, although he wants to go out for a drive in the new wheels later........I'll be fine for that.........I won't be driving today though........
> 
> Quiet night tonight I think
> 
> Have a good Saturday........




_everyone needs to have a day on the sofa every once in awhile.

anyone that has the iPhone 6 have issues of needing to push hard on the buttons to make it work?
i tap for a page to close and if i don't use pressure, it doesn't happen, that type of stuff.

hope all enjoy the weekend!_


----------



## Lynne G

I do not Mac.  My iPhone 6 only needs a soft touch.  Take it back to the dealer to show them.  I had to return my 5 when I first got it, it had a dead spot almost in the middle, and they gave me a new phone.  I thought I would be annoyed at the size of my 6 when I went from my 5, but I find the bigger screen easier to read.  My kids laugh as I use larger print and brighter screen.  

Well, up around 10am, so I better be up even earlier tomorrow.  That jet lag is messing with my 5am wake up usual time.

Sofa lounging is quite acceptable Schumi.  Congratulations on the new car.  Hope your day was nice and you enjoyed a ride in the new wheels.

The soccer DD is back on schedule.  Game soon.

Take care all, and enjoy this first holiday weekend of the new year.  It will take me weeks to write 2016 instead of 2015.  A new year, and it is cold.  Winter is ready to give us snow soon.  Oh well.  spring will be here before ya know it.  And I still hate to type on my iPad.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning everyone  Hope everyone had a great start to the new year. Having my java  this morning and checking what's up with the dis family. Looking forward to getting back to Florida. Leave Tuesday. I heard a cold front is supposed to move through Florida bringing temps down to 70's for a few days. I can deal with that. The sunshine is a wonderful healing balm to the soul 

Keisha I bought my great nephews the minion piano's and the minion spinners for Christmas. Both toys were pretty noisy. They love the minions. Glad those toys left the house on Christmas Eve too.

Lynne hope the jet lag resolves soon for you.

Mac hope you are settling in your new digs. I second taking your phone back. It sounds like there is something wrong with it. I have been looking at the 6s plus thinking of upgrading.

Schumi congrats on the new car


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, love having a day of not doing much......


Went along to Cromer today, famous for the delicious Cromer crabs..........gorgeous!!! Even on a miserable day like today it was just lovely........they tend to have more white meat than brown.....lush!! Think I could eat my body weight of those 

DS back to Uni tomorrow and DH back to work Tuesday, so will have have a drive out and have lunch somewhere nice tomorrow........January is so dark, even in the afternoon......although it is chucking it down with rain........

Ready for summer.........


----------



## Lynne G

And my tea is hot.  We're at 30 degrees, with a high of 32, and with wind chills in the low 20's.  Welcome home indeed.  Hope Mac and Robo have had at least one cup of coffee so far.  It's that kinda day.

So, Happy New Year all, and goodbye 2015. Ahh, over vacation, and already thinking what we will do this year.  I'll be lurking on the SW website soon.  

And yep Schumi, back to school for my two also.  We'll be having the oldest in college this fall.  So many changes for us this year.

Wishing all a great, healthy, and happy 2016.  

Back to get another cup of tea.

Take care all.


----------



## schumigirl

More rain for us. Roads are flooding again, but we're still nowhere near as bad as others in the UK.

Started raining at 8pm last night, hasn't stopped yet.......so day in the house today......looking at how rough and wild the sea is, I'll stay inside in the warmth I think.

Need to start getting all the little details of our New York trip sorted now Xmas is out of the way.......11 nights in Long Island and 5 nights in the City......need to pick a show again this year......I would go see Wicked again as I adored it, but mum fancies something different.......so, have to mooch and see what's on we fancy. Will be here before I know it..........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _glad to read you survived last night keisha
> 
> i don't get it, that recipe of yours.
> dip an oreo in milk and let the soggy thing sit a bit.
> then put cool whip on it.......
> 
> you eat it with a fork?
> 
> no ice cream involved?
> 
> oh, instead of the bra, i use the strap near the shoulder to hold the iphone._



strapped & loaded?  however, u get it all under control is a good thing.  phone working better now?  always such a learning curve for me any new device 

it's not gourmet by any means lol:  2 packages of extra filling oreos, dipped in a mug of milk for no more than 30 seconds.  Place a layer in small square pan.  layer with 1/4 inch of cool whip or so, repeat.  I use approx 1-1/2 containers of cool whip.  then grate some chocolate over the top & let it set for a few hours.  For some reason my kids adore it.  Me, i only eat the middles of those cookies, so not one to judge it's allure. 

carole so much to see & do in NYC!  I forget, when in the spring is your trip?

Again, getting bombarded with offers of RT airfare to Orlando under $50 pp, resistance may just be futile this time, despite the pesky detail of the mr being still off work.   Not helping it's been hovering around 20 degrees here last few days, no snow to speak of - yet.


----------



## macraven

If I saw round trip air at $50, I would book at least 4 trips to Orlando


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole so much to see & do in NYC!  I forget, when in the spring is your trip?
> 
> Again, getting bombarded with offers of RT airfare to Orlando under $50 pp, resistance may just be futile this time, despite the pesky detail of the mr being still off work.   Not helping it's been hovering around 20 degrees here last few days, no snow to speak of - yet.



23rd May till 9th June.........we did cover a huge amount last 2 trips so we have a good idea of where everything is and what we want to do, but I still haven't booked our overnight hotel for night before we fly, our ESTA is out of date......we need that to travel to the States.......will update that today, sort out transport from JFK to relatives on LI, to save my aunt or cousins coming to get us.......I could go on.......lol........but the main things are sorted......everything else will fall into place........

Get those flights booked.........$50 RT????? Wow..............dream price!!



macraven said:


> If I saw round trip air at $50, I would book at least 4 trips to Orlando



Yep......me too.......not much chance of us getting those prices! Amazing........quite jealous!



It's still raining here. And so dark, just after 10am and I have a lamp on in this room.

Not much going on today.............very dull Wednesday here.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the sun comes out for you Schumi.  We will have another sunny day before the rain comes in the next day or two, but so cold.  We started yesterday morning at 7 degrees, a whopping 19 today, so it does feel warmer.  Yeah right, after I spent the first minutes scraping the ice off my car windows.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hope the sun comes out for you Schumi.  We will have another sunny day before the rain comes in the next day or two, but so cold.  We started yesterday morning at 7 degrees, a whopping 19 today, so it does feel warmer.  Yeah right, after I spent the first minutes scraping the ice off my car windows.


scraping windshield blows, i feel ur pain.  Haven't had that pleasure yet this year.

carole relayed ur trifle/devil description to one of my DS, he may still be laughing

humpty hump all


----------



## tink1957

Janet...I know what you mean...I have a flight credit that's expiring in March so I 've been sorely tempted by the flight prices...especially since I saw Fall Out Boy was coming to the darkside for Mardi Gras....but I need a new roof so I have to save my $....it stinks to be a grown-up


----------



## macraven

_i didn't realize it was wednesday until i saw that camel posted here......

i need to get out more 

i could have sworn it was tuesday.
had planned to get car license plates and new drivers license today as i listed tuesday for the day to get it done.
guess i will wait until next week, again....

i don't know if i ever will get used to living with eastern standard time.
news at 11, are you kidding me.....
dark if you get out of bed at 7 am....


no comment from me on the weather.
i posted before i moved that i'll be mum on it once i move.
but, back at the old homestead, the low will be zero this coming week....
they already got snow last week....

the fridge that was in the house here died.
ordered a new one and it took a week before it was delivered.
it came saturday 

was nice to be eating out all last week.
didn't make a meal until we were in the house for 10 days, then started to use the fridge and it dies on us._
_guess my 'vacation' from cooking is over again now._
_

still working inside the house.
received the flooring that will be put in the second floor.
it's all sitting in my dining room and will be installed on the 19th and 20th.

still waiting for furniture to arrive that we bought a week or so after we moved in.
still trying to unpack boxes and figure out where to put the crap.
now looking for someone/company to check the heat pumps as the house was vacant for 22 months before we moved in here.

oh, discovered we have 6 mounds of fire ants in the back yard.
new experience as you don't see these things in chicago or suburbs.

hope all the homies are doing okay and surviving the cold that has come in _


----------



## Lynne G

wahoo!  A Mac posting.  Sounds like you are getting used to Eastern Time.  I hate this time of year, I leave in the dark and come home in the dark.  At least in the summer time, the day is much longer, though I still travel in the dawn light.

Oooh, I hate bugs, ants are one of my ick ones.  I hope you get them out of your yard.  Those fire ants can sting, don't ask why I know.

I hope your house gets in order soon.  

Keisha, yep, cold but no snow yet.  Thankfully we'll be close to 50 when the rain comes, so other than wet, no worry about ice or snow.  And yeah, I'd take 50 dollar airfare.  No where do I even get that.  Apparently, we're not really a hub for any airline, so high prices are what's expected.  Makes me mad, as even for them, the price of gas has decreased, so why even higher fares lately.  Oh well.  Economics, fill a plane, supply and demand. 

Hope all have a good day (or across the pond, had a good day)!


----------



## schumigirl

So sick of this rain. It hasn't stopped since Monday.......roads are getting worse and our little village has only one entrance at the moment........as always, there are folks so much worse off particularly ones who have had their homes flooded out.......but it's quite bad. No sign of it stopping either and it's so heavy. And dark. 

My eyes are glazing over........been studying Long Island hotels close to family for us......reading reviews and trying to remember which one was what........was so much easier making the reservation for the hotel in NYC. Getting there though......

Hope all is good.......


----------



## schumigirl

Rain stopped last night at 8pm..........started up again this morning........going to have to build an ark soon if it keeps up like this........

It's the weekend........yay.......party time 

Have a good one.........


----------



## schumigirl

Laziest Saturday morning ever.........the mr and I lazing around watching movies is a nice way to start the day.............bacon sandwiches for lunch 

It's finally brightening up, but so dark and rainy this morning......wasn't going out in that......may pop out later though.......or snooze.....one of the two.........


----------



## keishashadow

hey all.  Nice to wake up to bright sunshine this morning but rather surprised to slip on black ice on deck.  Supposed to go up to mid 50's today, then perhaps our first snow accumulation tomorrow.  Yesterday had upsloap type fog (occurs on ridges, but not common in our area) until it started to rain.  Not sure what it is about fog, pretty but gives me the creeps lol.

being the new years and all that entails re resolutions, hopped on treadmill and found it dead.  Turns out it mysteriously died in the fallgoes to show how long it's been since i attacked it lol.  Found a 'highly rated' fancier one on sale, now a proud owner of our 3rd treadmill over approx 15 years. If it breaks i'm taking it as a sign lol

tink - yeah, i just want to play in the sun all day.  Have a laundry list of things that need updated in house but a roof would be hard to ignore.

mac - slogging thru all the move entails reminds me why i hate to move.  Fire ants - eek!!! be careful, you know what they can do to us northern 'virgins'.  Will you have to get an exterminator in to handle them or are you supposed to just let them go about their not-so-merry way?

carole - party?! wow, you have really gotten tons of rain.  Is it your normal rainy season?  I get the headache plowing thru a plethora of hotels to find the perfect one.  What sites are you using for reviews?


----------



## macraven

_good saturday morning to the homies

schumi, i love bacon sandwiches.
since i read that, i want one now.

keisha, fog is only creepy at hhn.
pretend you are there when your area gets fog and you will be happy....

i'm told, fire ants do grow in the South
we continued the contract the original owner had for pest control.
but since he treated the one mound of fire ants, 5 more popped up.
went to Ace, bought a bag of the stuff needed and did the other mounds ourselves.
still have 3/4 of a bag left in case the rest of their families want to call our yard home.

taking off to go to atlanta later today.
good thing i have a phone or i would get lost in that area._


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......safe travels to Atlanta.......bacon sandwich was lush!!! Same tomorrow as we will be partaking in a little wine and song tonight........hop on over.........


I love fog Janet......just not if any of us have to drive in it.......you always get muppets who don't realise they need to adjust their driving accordingly........treadmill blues??? Not worth it.....I got back on mine Monday and promptly went too fast (walking only) for too long......hips are killing me.......take it easy on your new one........too much exercise is definitely not good for you.......I'm sticking to that!!!
Don't normally have a rainy season over here......just been one of those winters.......better than snow and ice, think it's on the way though.....
Yep, party tonight of sorts........got some friends coming that we missed over Christmas.....ie the Boxing Day crowd.....had late night last night so it'll be fun ......just having loads of pizza, couple of appetisers and couple of desserts......no trifle on the menu.......... I really shouldn't still be sitting here........still got few things to get ready, but I seem to be on a go slow right now.........


Got LI hotel sorted yesterday.......my cousins gave us some good suggestions, so all sorted now......was looking everywhere for reviews and suggestions Janet......to the point I was overthinking it......but, go that booked and changed our City hotel too.......one we really wanted had availability appear, so got it snapped up and a bargain too, relatively for NYC in June.....lol......

Hope everyone has a good weekend too...........


----------



## keishashadow

what, no triffle?  lol i did find one that was mostly pound cake soaked in booze.  no, i didn't make it.  have fun at the belated party.  Football playoffs start today here woohoo.  I'm make new dish.  popcorn chicken type with cajun seasoning, beer batter then fried w/pepperchinis   def not low cal = more treadmill time.  Congrats on selecting a property.  Are u the type to change it up to the last minute?  i'm guilty as charged, something always greener over the fence type.

mac curious, how big do the fire ant mounds get?  have a nice road trip!  have never steped outside the ATL terminal, looks like an interesting city at least what i've seen on real housewives of Atlanta haha.

decided to go out and take down the xmas decorations in yard before the real cold hits.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, lucky us Keisha.  60 tomorrow, and 36 on Monday.  We got your fog, heavy fog tonight.  I told my DD looks like we could see a walker out there.  Boring kid, she said, no, just looks spooky.  Late night game for her.  I hate driving at night, with wet streets and the fog.  Two scary cars, both came the wrong way on the one way street I was traveling on.  Thankfully I was going slow, and gave them my what the hell look.  I hope they realized it after I passed them.  

Safe travels to Mac.  Have fun there.
Schumi, now I have a bacon hankering.  Thanks for the thought.  That may be our meat tomorrow morning,  as I expect to be home for some time in the morning due to heavy rain and thunderstorms to continue from the early overnight tonight.

Have a good week-end all!


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Measured the mounds to be 12-13 inches


----------



## schumigirl

Lol definitely no trifle for us........that dish you cooked sounded gorgeous.....could eat that right now.......and go back for extras.......did it go down well with the fam?? Bet it did........
Not guilty at changing hotels usually......only changed the city one as the one we really wanted became available......now I just don't look anymore........maybe I should........

mac, 13 inches?????? That's gotta hold a lotta ants!! Yikes........though about you as we had brunch today (never made breakfast ) last folks left around 3am........so I have an excuse.....lol......but bacon sandwiches, well, we had rolls actually.......gorgeous! 

Lynne.....glad you avoided the muppets going the wrong way! Hate driving in that weather.


So, yes, another lazy day.........this is becoming a habit........think next weekend will be quiet one.........

Off for another cuppa tea.........have a great Sunday all........


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......after saying I don't usually change hotels......... Woke up this morning and changed our hotel on Long Island..........

Decided on a better one.......not that there was anything wrong with one we booked, but just got a feeling I wanted to change.........just did it online soon as I got up.....just told DH when he came down and he said he knew I was going to do that for the better hotel......lol......he knows me so well........strange, I feel happier with this one.....



Housework day today I think..........80's music on loud as no-one else is home to complain about it.........lol.......

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Kinda feels that way.  After shorts and Tshirts yesterday in the rain, it's hats and gloves needed, with below freezing temperatures this morning.  Ahh, I see the sun is finally rising.  At least it will be a sunny, windy, very cool day.  And lucky us, snow showers this evening.  

Hah, Schumi.  Change is good.  I'd probably pick the better hotel in the end too.  I do like comfort.  

Well, back to my nice cup of hot tea.  I may be a two cup morning.  

Hope all are enjoying this second Monday of January.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet......after saying I don't usually change hotels......... Woke up this morning and changed our hotel on Long Island..........
> 
> Decided on a better one.......not that there was anything wrong with one we booked, but just got a feeling I wanted to change.........just did it online soon as I got up.....just told DH when he came down and he said he knew I was going to do that for the better hotel......lol......he knows me so well........strange, I feel happier with this one.....
> 
> 
> 
> Housework day today I think..........80's music on loud as no-one else is home to complain about it.........lol.......
> 
> Have a great Monday........



i'll be listening to some bowie today, he will be greatly missed.

when u get those feelings best to act on them   My DH rarely asks where he'll be resting his head until i start packinghe knows how i roll. 

lynne - do you do the annual scramble for ice scrapers at your house the first sign of bad weather?  Every single year 'some people's' here go missing.  Beyond me how you can lose something in your trunk that's nearly 3 feet long.


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, nope.  The ice scraper stays in my car year round.  No need to hunt.  No sure why you'd want to remove it.  It's not a very big item to roll around in your car when not in use.  I was such a weenie this morning.  Used the windshield wiper fluid to remove the ice.  I was in a hurry, ya know.  LOL   Stay warm, I can't wait to Wednesday, as we'll never get above freezing the whole day.  Oh joy, for the heater to run more constantly.  It is sunny, so there's that to be joyful for.

Was sad to hear of David Bowie passing.  So young, and another sad death to cancer.  His music will live on, and so many of his songs are iconic.  A big loss of a music legend.  

And with that, I need another cup of tea.  And maybe some chocolate, that blueberry muffin just isn't sweet enough.  Yeah, it's that kinda day.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i'll be listening to some bowie today, he will be greatly missed.
> 
> when u get those feelings best to act on them   My DH rarely asks where he'll be resting his head until i start packinghe knows how i roll.



I can imagine your DH just waiting to see where he ends up sleeping on trips......lol.....not a bad way to do it, I'm finding out.........Tom hasn't even asked how much more expensive this one is.........

Bowie will be missed........true star and gent. I only saw him perform live during Live Aid in London all those many, many years ago.......would love to have seen him properly live on his own........Jean Genie, Life on Mars and Ashes to Ashes if I had to choose just 3 favourites..........affectionate mention to Heroes.........you got a fav Bowie song Janet.........

His ex wife Angie is on the UK celeb BB right now.......she hasn't been very nice about him........they were telling her this morning off camera......hadn't spoken for many years. Respect for him living his life so privately......seemed like a really cool guy........someone who wouldn't show up for the opening of an envelope........



It's freezing here......actually freezing.......in Celsius though, so about 32 in Farenheit......bliddy cold in any temperature........been doing housework all day though, so never noticed it much......very misty and frosty outside now.......sitting down for cuppa tea.........

Wish it was summer............


----------



## keishashadow

just saw a blurb on news re bowie's ex getting word.  Don't know much about the ex but going to guess if on BB she's a bit of a handful.

oh, i've got more than  a few favs of the white Duke.  love, love, love Labryinth and its songs, fav is (Dance) Magic Dance.  Just thought of one of my fav bowie video clips, he & bing crosby singing little drummer boy/peace on earth.  He was never, ever boring and always a class act.  ps u saw live aid live?  im jealous.  
mac not sure how i missed u post a foot high mound, don't want to think how many ants would be lurking in there. run run as fast as you can


----------



## schumigirl

Angie seems to be a bit "out there" she certainly fits among the Z listers they have in there usually.......although I like David  Gest surprisingly........he's quite funny and mentioned Michael Jackson in every other sentence when he was in another reality series over here a few years ago......expected to hate him but he was so funny........but, she's certainly earning her money apparently.......I don't really watch the show, not since around 2005......utter drivel.

Nice Bowie choices  Live Aid was just amazing! The days before mobile phones and selfie sticks filming every single moment.........fantastic! 


We have to get an arctic blast this week  it's certainly colder than we have had all winter so far............won't be going far.........got to get some more birthday stuff for DS and that's about it this week..........

Happy Tuesday.........


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> Janet......after saying I don't usually change hotels......... Woke up this morning and changed our hotel on Long Island..........



Where on LI?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hi everyone 

Long-ish time no speak.

Really sad to here about David Bowie. He will definitely be remembered tho which is one thing. 

Don't know about anyone else but I'm in need of a bit of warmth and sun. I miss the sun lol


----------



## Mikkimús

It seems like many of us are getting a piece of the cold weather.
School has started again and Im just trying to juggle school and a baby and I have to start working out again..... 

Stay warm everyone


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Where on LI?



Family live in Oakdale.



BagOLaughs said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Long-ish time no speak.
> 
> Really sad to here about David Bowie. He will definitely be remembered tho which is one thing.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else but I'm in need of a bit of warmth and sun. I miss the sun lol



Hey Rachel.......nice to see ya back........freezing here this morning......least sun is shining but, can't see the sea for an eerie mist......like something out a spooky movie! 



Mikkimús said:


> It seems like many of us are getting a piece of the cold weather.
> School has started again and Im just trying to juggle school and a baby and I have to start working out again.....
> 
> Stay warm everyone



Hey Miss Mikki......... Hope you and little baby are doing ok..........think you might be a "little" colder than us as usual........lol.......good luck with school and taking care of little one.........we always like to see pics of babies....



As said, it's really cold here today.......not going out but have friend popping in for a coffee later........trying to be healthy and she always brings home baking........ I can never resist 

It's Wednesday isn't it..........yep.......days are blending into one right now......but, think it's getting slightly lighter in the mornings........still so dark in evenings though........yearn for summer...........


----------



## Lynne G

It is Wednesday Schumi!  And yes, we're around 20 degrees or about 6 to you.  Cold.  And we have a nice sunny start to the day.  Had to brush the snow off my car.  It snowed just enough to cover everything last night.  I'm glad the roads were clear though. Your misty sea must be a sight to see.  Just clear and cold for us right now.

Thankful not as cold as Mikki.  Keep that little one warm and good luck with the school work.  


And to make sure Mac and Keisha knows it's Wednesday:  The Camel:


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - i celebrate hump day each week, carryover from when i was in the real world.  Next favorite was the 4 pm countdown each day lol

single digits outside, there's not enough coffee in the world to make that better although something sweet might take the edge off it.


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> .like something out a spooky movie!



I love mornings like that. Fog just adds such a moody atmosphere, its great. Like when they pump the fog into HHN's scare zones, although that seems like a distant memory now. 



keishashadow said:


> single digits outside, there's not enough coffee in the world to make that better although something sweet might take the edge off it.



I could get you both coffee and sweet off in one hit, today at work we're commissioning the coffee truffle on our new production line. It smells amazing in the factory. Its such a good thing we're not allowed to eat in here or I'd be as big as a house.


----------



## Lynne G

BagO - haha, don't get Keisha on a sweet triffle.  She and Schumi don't see eye to eye on an oreo one.  Actually, me either.  I'm not an oreo fan.  That does sound good, a coffee truffle.  That should sell well.

Keisha, yep, it's cold.  Tea for me though.  And no, there's never enough coffee to keep warm.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - but the middles are sooo good, come to dark side.  ever have a chocolate covered one? 

Bag0 - I rarely turn down candy but not fond of coffee/mocha flavored chocolate or that type of flavored kcups    When feeling decadent will glady add some baileys or frangellico to my java

something about truffle texture that puts me off. More of a snickers or chocolate covered nuts/raisin sort.

fine, now the leftover xmas candy is starting to call me.  Can't wait until the boys polish it off, my will power is wavering lol


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> haha, don't get Keisha on a sweet triffle. She and Schumi don't see eye to eye on an oreo one



Uh oh, didn't want to re-open any old disagreements  I'm an odd duck, I always love the Turkish delight sweets when you have a selection box. YUM!


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh BagO and Keisha, yep, not much candy I don't like.  Chocolate plain is mostly my favorite.  Happily, all our Christmas candy is gone.  Everywhere there's valentine stuff though.  And Turkish Delights are one of my DH's favorites.  He calls them loukoumi.   I only buy them around Christmas.  And with that, I'm on the hunt for candy too Keisha.  Goes well with my tea, though I favor shortbread cookies with tea most of the time.


----------



## schumigirl

No disagreements from us about trifle..........

Rachel......Cadbury need to go back to the original creme egg........big hooha about it now.......it sucks! I actually felt a bit sorry for the girl trying to defend the new one and us only getting 5 in a box......lol.....Ever since Kraft came on board it's definitely not the same chocolate.......I miss the good stuff!!! It's probably the one thing I don't like in America.......the chocolate........except for the American version of Milky Way.......that is lush!!! Galaxy and Lindt are our choices now........and we adored Cadbury.......

I hate coffee flavoured things too Janet........adore Baileys though.........



My friend brought round carrot cake today....... I hate carrot cake........think she did it deliberately so she could eat it all........lol.......I had made some petticoat tails type shortbread earlier, so I had that. I don't get carrot cake.......

Doing chicken in spicy bbq sauce with red peppers served with roasted diced sweet potatoes.........DS wants Mac and cheese, so made that earlier for him........I may or may not have eaten a little!

Off to buy a couple of books for the kindle.......I really wasn't sure I would like it.....and I don`t.


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'll pass on the message Shumi but I don't think the business will listen to a lowly engineer like me. haha. I still love our chocolate, seeing it made is brilliant, although just because I work for the company doesn't mean I won't buy other chocolate brands. Lindt is one of my faves. 

Save me some of that BBQ chicken tho that sounds really scrummy!

One of the foods I love to buy from America is the rice crispy cakes. I don't know what you guys put in them but they taste amazing!!!

I've booked my wedding dress appointment today for the end of Feb, yey. but I'll have to cut down on the chocolate and sweets hehe.


----------



## schumigirl

Think the public are passing the message on by not buying them anymore, such a shame.....hard to beat a good old simple bar of Dairy Milk........but I agree Lindt is gorgeous...........

Oh wedding dress fittings.......I loved that!!! Fun!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon all  Having a little cold snap in Florida. The high today only supposed to be 64. I will take that considering what I have read here.

Had my coffee today Lynne. Nothing like it to get the engines running.

Keisha I love Oreos. They are one of those cookies that when you start dunking them in milk and eating them you looked down at the bag after awhile and wonder where did all those cookies go  they are a infrequent guilty pleasure.

BagOLaughs what happens to the reject candy in your chocolate plant? Was visiting family up in Merriville Indiana before Christmas and went to the Albanese Candy Factory. They they make all kinds of candy, but are known for their gummy bears. They had gummy bears with slight imperfections that they were selling at a big discount.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel.....bbq chicken was lush! Bit odd having a bit of creamy Mac an cheese on the side tho........couldn't be bothered making sweet potato after all.........

Watching the new Griswold Vacation movie.........it's ok........

but, hey Chris Hemsworth is in it ..........how bad can it be


----------



## TaylorsDad

Hey All, thinking of making a spur of the moment trip this Sunday for 3 or 4 days at the Darkside. What has the crowd level and weather been like in Orlando? Just trying to decide if its really a good time to go or not


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey All, thinking of making a spur of the moment trip this Sunday for 3 or 4 days at the Darkside. What has the crowd level and weather been like in Orlando? Just trying to decide if its really a good time to go or not


. Hey homie!
Good to see you again 

I think spur of the moment are fabulous trips
I've been watching the weather for Orlando and it is up and down lately

Haven't read much on crowd issues in threads but think MLK for Monday holiday could up the attendance some


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> BagOLaughs what happens to the reject candy in your chocolate plant?



Some of it goes to a 3rd party company who sells it as imperfections  (I have no idea where though! ) some of it gets recycled because you can melt chocolate back down and mould it again. Anything left goes for animal feed, believe it or not. Nothing goes to landfill which is pretty sweet. Hehe... puns.

I've visited on of the candy plants we have in the north of England and that amazing too. But smells super sweet! Haha.



schumigirl said:


> Rachel.....bbq chicken was lush! Bit odd having a bit of creamy Mac



Ohh so jealous. I had a dull old ready meals last night. Didn't have time to cook but totally self inflicted.

I forgot my house keys and so had to track up to my partners place of work and get his.

There is snow here this morning! OK it's more like a tiny sprinkling but I love snow. Forgot to mention I was in Finland last week for 7 nights. Now that was snow! And so so cold. -31 deg C wow!!


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey All, thinking of making a spur of the moment trip this Sunday for 3 or 4 days at the Darkside. What has the crowd level and weather been like in Orlando? Just trying to decide if its really a good time to go or not



Hey........nice to see ya post again.....been a while........go for it! Two of our friends arrive in Orlando today.......they're expecting mixed weather but mainly decent........have a great trip if you do go.........



BagOLaughs said:


> Ohh so jealous. I had a dull old ready meals last night. Didn't have time to cook but totally self inflicted.
> 
> I forgot my house keys and so had to track up to my partners place of work and get his.
> 
> There is snow here this morning! OK it's more like a tiny sprinkling but I love snow. Forgot to mention I was in Finland last week for 7 nights. Now that was snow! And so so cold. -31 deg C wow!!



We have heavy rain again today....bit of snow through it this morning.......think up in the NE had some snow last night too.......it'll work its way down eventually.......Finland.....oh they are cold!!! I made the mistake of going to Norway and Sweden in winter many years ago.......stuck to the summer after that visit.......wasn't much warmer then either......lol......beautiful countries......but couldn't live there.......


Would like to wish our wonderful son a very  today.........we couldn't be more proud of him and the amazing young man he is........ He's in University all day today.........presents and cards when he gets home......

If rain goes off will head out to shops for a while.........Happy Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy Birthday to Schumi's DS Kyle!   
Hope the rain lets up for you Schumi.  We will be having a rainy week-end, as thankfully the nor'easter that's coming up the coast is bringing some warmer air.  Just north and west of us will get quite a bit of snow.  Flurries today though, it's still below freezing, but at least the wind has died down.  

Oh, and TaylorsDad - I say go for it too, even in some rain, there's still stuff to do.  And, it's gotta be warmer than where I am.  LOL

BagO - so exciting the dress hunt next month.  

Robo - good to hear you are enjoying your coffee.  I hope you are feeling well, and have all your energy back.  

And, since it's still cold here:







I need my cup of tea this Thursday morning.  

 Mac, I'm sure your up already.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Gutted to hear Alan Rickman has died........another true gent gone from us


----------



## BagOLaughs

Ah no! I've only just found out. How sad


----------



## schumigirl

He was Amazing in Die Hard, as Sheriff of Nottingham, Glaxy Quest and of course Snape.

Loved him in Sense and Sensibilty and Barchester Chronicles many moons ago........He was also tremendous in a little known film called Blow Dry........so funny.........

Again, another celebrity who didn't live their entire life in the limelight and crave public adoration for everything.......he will certainly be hugely missed. Not just for that hypnotic voice..........so very sad.


----------



## Bluer101

Truly a great actor, don't forget robin hood.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Truly a great actor, don't forget robin hood.



I didn't........He was Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood.........one of my favourites......we only watched it about two weeks ago.........

He was a great actor..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

If you've seen the movie, he's really funny in Dogma. It wasn't a great movie but Alan, as usual, stole every scene he was in.

Its such a shock to me, I would never have guessed he was unwell. Which is good really, he obviously liked his privacy.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> He was Amazing in Die Hard, as Sheriff of Nottingham, Glaxy Quest and of course Snape.
> 
> Loved him in Sense and Sensibilty and Barchester Chronicles many moons ago........He was also tremendous in a little known film called Blow Dry........so funny.........
> 
> Again, another celebrity who didn't live their entire life in the limelight and crave public adoration for everything.......he will certainly be hugely missed. Not just for that hypnotic voice..........so very sad.


so sad to hear, such a diverse actor and imo 'stole' the HP movies.  RIP Professor Snape.  What is it about January that seems to always bring so much death notices?

doing a 180, happy happy to Kyle!!! 

bago - how did i miss you will soon be a blushing bride!  when is the big day?  what style dress do are you leaning towards?  since you're in the chocolate biz, have you ever been to Epcot during F&W, the Ghiradelli chocolate sculputures are amazing...as is the candy.  Always have an emergency bag of it on hand lol.

robo good to hear you are making progress in your recovery.

I will be making my 2nd pot of soup this week today, nothing better when the deep freeze hits.  stay warm all


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> bago - how did i miss you will soon be a blushing bride! when is the big day? what style dress do are you leaning towards? since you're in the chocolate biz, have you ever been to Epcot during F&W, the Ghiradelli chocolate sculputures are amazing...as is the candy. Always have an emergency bag of it on hand lol.



I saw those chocolate sculptures for the 1st time last year, they were inspiring!!! I especially loved the Star Wars one. wow  Also their chocolate is really yummy, so good! We purchased one of the selection boxes/tub thingys with the small squares in as a gift. 

Yes I know marriage haha. My partner and I have been together for 7 years so it was about time I guess. I'm getting married 8th October this year. I really love the princess style dresses because when in your life are you acceptably allowed to wear a poofy dress? But we'll see which ones look good as I'm not too set on a particular style. 



Lynne G said:


> And, since it's still cold here:



forgot to say, blooming love this! I may have laughed audibly in my office when eating my lunch!

Shumi, happy birthday to your lad! I forgot to say. Another year older and, no doubt due to the university, another year wiser.


----------



## keishashadow

BagO- used to be u could dress full blown princess @ MK during MNSSHP and not a soul would bat an eye.  too bad that ship has sailed.  Am I smelling a Disney wedding?

#3 today, celine dion's DH passed too


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for my boys birthday wishes.......he did well! Rachel......strangely he's always been wise beyond his years.......too sensible for his own good at times......but he's a good un.........

Janet.....I loved certain soups on a winters day......but now because I can't have onions, garlic or leeks.....I tend not to bother....I tried butternut squash soup without them.......no. Didn't work very well........had to add a whole load of salt and double cream to make it taste.....not plain....but, didn't think that was a great idea........lol......


Our internet has been dodgy all night......so annoying.......ended up not going out the door today.......rain, then snow, then heavier snow......was glad when everyone came in tonight. My friend dropped in to give Kyle his card around 7 tonight, and her car was covered in snow......its off here now though......but forecast through next few days........

I hate the cold.


----------



## schumigirl

Celine Dion's husband died today?? Wow. They do come in 3's.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Awww, so sad. I think it's the time of year isn't it. People hold on until Christmas and then let themselves go. 

keisha, yes I've seen they've changed the rules on that. Quite a bummer, maybe the rules will relax by September. Our wedding is definitely going to have some Disney/pop culture references for fun! 

More snow today but just a small sprinkling. Already had a phone call this morning saying they can't get in... their TT can't get up the hill where they live


----------



## schumigirl

Sad to also see the wonderful actor David Margulies died this week too........well known for playing the Mayor in the fantastic Ghostbusters movies. Many other roles of course, but I do think of him in these movies above all others.


Just bloomin freezing here today......bitter wind straight from Siberia aiming straight for me.......or maybe I'm imagining that....... But sun is shining........sky is blue.........but roads are full of black ice.....horrible driving conditions. Heating is turned up high......so, nice and warm in here.......

Not doing much today........grocery shopping later....always a joy........need to make some plans for the weekend...or maybe just have a quiet one I think.

Have a good Friday.......


----------



## Robo56

Good morning all  having my cup of coffee checking out the dis .

Lynne and Keisha feeling better thank you for thinking of me.  It's nice to be back home in Florida. It's supposed to be in 70's today, but it's raining pretty hard . This is supposed to be our dry season, but El Niño is playing havoc with the weather they say.

BagOLaughs have fun on the wedding dress shopping.

Schumi that is a old saying they go in threes. Seems true this week. I know your son had a great birthday yesterday. He has a loving, nice mom who I bet had lots of nice surprises for his birthday.

Mac hope your unpacking and delivery's are getting done. Fire ants are no fun. There is a reason they call them fire ants. When they bite that's what it feels like. Have been the recipient of a few bites. Won't forget it soon.
When the ant hills are disturbed they will swarm out and attack. Then go build the hill somewhere else. They can latch on and bite multiple times. That was not very nice of the previous home owners not to have taken care of the fire ants in the yard before the closing.

Moving south has its definite advantages, but along with that comes the little beasties. Fire ants, coral snakes, eastern diamond back rattle snakes, bobcats, wild pigs, alligators and buzzards. Have seen the wild pigs, buzzards, gators and had personal welcoming by the ants, but no snakes and bobcats or gators up close yet thank the Lord.


Have a great Friday all.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - that's quite the list of pests, don't forget to add clueless tourists to it

carole - is garlic still on the menu?  perhaps subbing the powdered form in might help. 

Today i need to accomlish all the errands i've been putting off for a week, wheee.  

Good weekend to all.  Not doing much but watching football.  Finding out that Antonio Brown is still concussed and no confirmation on our quarterback Big Ben playing, has most of in Pittsburgh hoping we don't get trounced by the Broncos on Sunday.  Rootin for Seattle too, maybe they'll squeek by.  Anybody else still have a dog in the fight?


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah right Keisha. We didn't even make the play offs. We can't even seem to get a likeable coach.  When the suggested pick was announced, news reported all that were booing that decision.  Well, at least my town is known for also booing Santa.  I just like to watch a good football game.  So, a game or two will be on the TV this week-end.  And, the with the rain we'll be getting, staying in is ok with me.

Robo, quite the list indeed.  I hate snakes, no matter venomous  or not.  We have issues with carpenter ants. The bite, but not sting, but they are big and "crunch" when killed.  Don't like many insects either.

And:






  That's right, and a holiday Monday for some of us, so a wahooo is in order.  Take care all, and enjoy this next to last January week -end.

And in honor of Robo's coffee this morning:




  well, ok just afternoon for me.


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> Anybody else still have a dog in the fight?



I don't know the 1st thing about football, American or UK. Here's hoping your team does well tho! I saw the Disney 10k looked like a bit of a wash out too. L



Robo56 said:


> Moving south has its definite advantages, but along with that comes the little beasties. Fire ants, coral snakes, eastern diamond back rattle snakes and bobcats, wild pigs and buzzards. Have seen the wild pigs, buzzards and had personal welcoming by the ants, but no snakes and bobcats yet thank the Lord.



I find that all so exciting! Except the fire ants... eiw. I wish I lived in a country with slightly more exciting wildlife. The worst think we have in the UK is a slightly venomous adder or a big angry wasp. Lol.

Have a terrific weekend everyone! Unfortunately I decided last min that actually I really did need to go into work so I'll be up again tomorrow which I really dont want to do. Oh well.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Oh bummer BagO.  I was just saying to my DH this morning, as I was leaving a good hour before the sunrise, that I can actually sleep in tomorrow, as no sports or other on Saturday.  Hope your work goes fast, so you can enjoy the rest of the week-end.

Oh, and Robo, glad to hear you are feeling better and at home now.  Visiting is always fun, but home again is always good too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - is garlic still on the menu?  perhaps subbing the powdered form in might help.
> 
> Today i need to accomlish all the errands i've been putting off for a week, wheee.
> 
> Good weekend to all.  Not doing much but watching football.  Finding out that Antonio Brown is still concussed and no confirmation on our quarterback Big Ben playing, has most of in Pittsburgh hoping we don't get trounced by the Broncos on Sunday.  Rootin for Seattle too, maybe they'll squeek by.  Anybody else still have a dog in the fight?



Enjoy that football Janet.......like Rachel.....I have no clue.......if it doesn't involve motor sport.....I'm quite ignorant! Nope.....no garlic either.......but I have found I can seem to be quite tolerant to things that include onion and garlic "seasonings" just the raw product seems to affect me.....don't miss it though now.....

Enjoy those errands..........I have a few over the weekend too.........



BagOLaughs said:


> Have a terrific weekend everyone! Unfortunately I decided last min that actually I really did need to go into work so I'll be up again tomorrow which I really dont want to do. Oh well.



Don't work too hard Rachel........wrap up well, it's to be a cold one! Weather man said temps to plummet tonight.......


Making home made pizza for us tonight..........dough is nearly ready to top and bake.........folk think ours isn't really pizza cos we like BBQ sauce base on all of ours..........Kyle is having just mozzarella cheese.....we are having spicy chicken, pepperoni and jalapeños...........lush!

Then watching a couple of movies I think.......it's freezing already here!   

Watched Insidious 3 last week........jumped out of my skin so many times and screamed out loud DS came down to see what on earth we were watching.........lots of real jump moments!!! So going to look for another good one on the digi box tonight.......


----------



## schumigirl

It is a gorgeous day......but freezing! Drove to wholesale butchers and roads inland are bad. Living right beside the sea we never get it as bad usually. 

Now we're in and staying put all day........having Indian Takeout tonight, Chinese for DS.........watched The Vatican Tapes last night........what a croc ending!! Wasn't a bad movie, seen better, but hate bad endings. Was telling my friend this morning and she reminded me I'm very hard to please with movies......I was the one who wouldn't watch The Exorcist for years.......then watched it and thought it was biggest pile of garbage I ever saw........was more funny than scary!

Hope it's a good weekend.........


----------



## keishashadow

lynne i was reading thru here waiting for 2nd game to pick up the action and realized i missed your post.  You know it's a tough crowd when they boo santa.

read something on another thread that U is now bridging tickets ala WDW?  news to me.  I've been asking for years (even checked last May) to upgrade old 7 day park to park tix i bought thru AAA to AP renewal but only offered purchase price of under $70.  Figured i'd hold onto them until family member needs tickets for more than a few days.

anybody here have any luck with bridging?


----------



## macraven

_i saw that thread where they posted that about the bridging.

if UO is doing that now, it isn't well advertised.
didn't find anything on the CSW site and they are very up to date on those type of things.
checked a few more orlando websites and came up with nothing

maybe some newbie was able to switch their 3 day hoppers of UO to a basic ap and called it bridging??

if UO is going in the same direction as the mouse for that ticketing process, we will be seeing more of those type of posts.



found my passport and was able to get a GA drivers license this week.
did the plates and title transfer also in the same day.
it only took 5 hours of our time but we got it done finally.

now i'm legit to drive .......

in the short time i have lived in the South, finding out all the different rules down here.
i'm taking baby steps figuring out the new life style and enjoying it more each day.

went down to atlanta area last saturday.
almost made the turn to go to Peach Tree off the highway.
will hit that town later next month.....

who wants to go with?
we will check out hilltop colony

i'm so far behind in this thread, think i will start over with what is going on starting with keisha's above post.

moving isn't a hard thing to do but if you have been in one house for 30 years plus, it's tough.

when we were moving every 2 years while we lived in chicago, it was a piece of cake.
didn't have that much more accumulated except another baby to tote with.

but only living in one house for a long time, well, you collect a lot of crap that is sooner or later shoved into a closet or basement.
then you start the process of packing for a long haul move and realize where you left those kiddie toys (in the basement.)
the ones you bought 2 months in advance for christmas and hid them in the basement so the rug rats wouldn't snoop and find them.

i donated them all before we left illinois......_


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> lynne i was reading thru here waiting for 2nd game to pick up the action and realized i missed your post.  You know it's a tough crowd when they boo santa.
> 
> read something on another thread that U is now bridging tickets ala WDW?  news to me.  I've been asking for years (even checked last May) to upgrade old 7 day park to park tix i bought thru AAA to AP renewal but only offered purchase price of under $70.  Figured i'd hold onto them until family member needs tickets for more than a few days.
> 
> anybody here have any luck with bridging?



We bridged a bunch of Undercover Tourist and loyalty tickets in the fall of 2014.  They gave us gate equivalents for them and we just paid the difference to upgrade to power passes.  Not sure how it would work with the old 7 days tickets because there is no gate equivalent.  I think they've been doing this since 2014, at least.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> We bridged a bunch of Undercover Tourist and loyalty tickets in the fall of 2014.  They gave us gate equivalents for them.  Not sure how it would work with the old 7 days tickets because there is no gate equivalent.




_i know UO does that but when i think of bridging, i thought it meant getting the ap and the bridged amount was applied to a new ap._

_i traded in one of my 7 day tickets for son year before last (14) and had to go thru inside guest services._
_i came out way ahead that way._
_i took them in single day tickets as hoppers._

_don't think they process them the same way now._
_i hear it is the 4 day passes they are issuing when exchanging the older UO passes that no longer exist in the system._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i know UO does that but when i think of bridging, i thought it meant getting the ap and the bridged amount was applied to a new ap._
> 
> _i traded in one of my 7 day tickets for son year before last (14) and had to go thru inside guest services._
> _i came out way ahead that way._
> _i took them in single day tickets as hoppers._
> 
> _don't think they process them the same way now._
> _i hear it is the 4 day passes they are issuing when exchanging the older UO passes that no longer exist in the system._



We had 3 and 4 day tickets from UT and Air Miles and we were given gate value for them and applied that to an AP.  That's what I thought bridging was.


----------



## keishashadow

I'm of the mind that bridging was paying discounted price for a ticket, using it and then getting the value for the standard ticket non-discounted ticket price when upgrading it.

mac - I'd take a 4 day park to park ticket if it were upgradeable.  I plan to take it along for the ride next trip and ask @ GS outside the park if they will exchange it for 'something'.  My thought being not to necessarily use the ticket for entry then, but to have in a more convenient format for future usage...hmmm.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> We had 3 and 4 day tickets from UT and Air Miles and we were given gate value for them and applied that to an AP.  That's what I thought bridging was.


_now that i am aware of, but what threw me off was the term bridging it to the ap._

_i keep thinking of ap of the olden days where it had two levels.
preferred and premier.

with the addition of power pass ap, i can see how others can buy a 3 day hopper then boost it up to a power pass 

haven't read of anyone going up to the next level of preferred pass.

heck, if bridging at UO meant you could apply older unused tickets to lower the cost for the upper/premier ap, i would go for that......
for the next 5 years i would continue to do that without paying a cent for the higher up ap...

i did a bridging at disney 3 years back to lower the ap cost there.
turned in a 5 day hopper and that money was applied to the new ap cost.
it all came out about even in the long run as the ap cost had increased in costs where my 5 day hopper didn't.

but it still was beneifical to me as i had two separate stays at disney that year so i saved money on park entrances._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I'm of the mind that bridging was paying discounted price for a ticket, using it and then getting the value for the standard ticket non-discounted ticket price when upgrading it.
> 
> mac - I'd take a 4 day park to park ticket if it were upgradeable.  I plan to take it along for the ride next trip and ask @ GS outside the park if they will exchange it for 'something'.  My thought being not to necessarily use the ticket for entry then, but to have in a more convenient format for future usage...hmmm.



_i'll need to talk to you before your next trip.
don't go to the outside guest services._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i'll need to talk to you before your next trip.
> don't go to the outside guest services._



ok, will do, thanks.

I usually stop @ GS -  IoA since it's shaded from the sun.

I did ask at GS inside studios a 2nd time during our May, 2014, trip and was told they could only credit the $70 toward the Pref AP pass upgrade

perhaps i need to brush up on my negotiating skills lol.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......I keep telling you......you're getting there......it's an awful lot to be going on with........it's a big house!!! I'm sure organising my guest room is a priority for you.........



Absolutely freezing last night and this morning.....but again, sun is shining......it helps. Got a chicken in the slow cooker for tonight......having toasties for lunch today.....DS is having plain cheese toastie.......we are having turkey, Brie and cranberry ones........lush!

Nipping out this afternoon for some bits of shopping, that's about my Sunday..........


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Set a place at the table for me Carole...your toasties sound yummy.

Mac...you might get your first taste of snow in GA this week but it will be nothing compared to what you normally experience...just a dusting and I hate to tell you that your fireants are here to stay...all you can do is move them around the yard, just treat the mounds and the whole yard to control them.  Maybe the cold will help since we're dropping into the 20s this week 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday 

Only a few weeks till TWD


----------



## macraven

Tink, yea the snow report has started
It is to be about 39 degrees with possible snow of .02" this coming week


I believe I shall survive it.

Vicki, the fire ants are my real worry 
Had someone come out for it and he said they will move out once he treats it
We will see

Carole, you need to wear two coats when you go outside or your body parts will freeze and fall off....
Stay inside and stay warm


----------



## keishashadow

Usually dry spell for tv after Xmas, but more than a few of the NFL playoff games have been nail biters till the end.

binge watching Black Sails seasons 1 & 2arrrgh indeedy!

tomorrow will be celebrating MLK day w/DS & GD at chuck e cheese.    All the schools and many employers off, anybody here get to stay home?


----------



## tink1957

I'll be home for 3 days starting tomorrow...no Chuck e cheese for me since ive started my diet....just much delayed housework planned...what fun


----------



## macraven

Everyday is a holiday for me since I quit my job

I rely on this thread to let me know the day of the week....


----------



## macraven

Keisha, do have fun at chucky cheese tomorrow 
It has been years since I stepped foot in one of them

The other day when I was tossing things out of boxes, found chucky cheese tokens. Lol


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi



Hey Vicki....you must be psychic.......I was going to come back earlier and put a yell out for ya on my post.........wondering where you were......come back and you've posted!! Glad your ok........enjoy those couple of days off........yeah.....toasties were lush! 



macraven said:


> Carole, you need to wear two coats when you go outside or your body parts will freeze and fall off....
> Stay inside and stay warm



Lol.........Tom said I looked like Audrey from Christmas Vacation when they drive out in the boonies to get their tree at the beginning this morning.........my eyelids weren't quite as bad though......... You know how much I hate the cold.........



keishashadow said:


> binge watching Black Sails seasons 1 & 2arrrgh indeedy!
> 
> tomorrow will be celebrating MLK day w/DS & GD at chuck e cheese.    All the schools and many employers off, anybody here get to stay home?



Never heard of Black Sails..........have to google.........oh enjoy chuck e cheese.......well, maybe take a hip flask of something to help you through it.........Remember me telling you all the places I though were made up, like Sheboygan..........not a city, but I always thought chuck e cheese was made up too......... Hoboken is another...............


Went out for a bit this afternoon.......soon made it home though. Promptly fell asleep for two hours, as it was so warm and cosy in house......love an afternoon snooze in winter


----------



## keishashadow

mac - lol everytime i move furniture find loose change and a token or two.

carole  - oh no, it's real alright.  Fact that they have a system where kid now gets a bracelet and scanned to a parent has made it worse with kids literally running wild.  I suggested to family we go to museum instead, they are probably still laughing.  have heard urban legends there are chuck e cheese venues out there that sell beer...to dream the improbable dream.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......look out for the secret entrance with the mysterious knock and you're in...........Gotta love Urban Legends........


----------



## Lynne G

With teens, we have not been back to the chuck e cheeses in years.  Lucky me.

Snow showers and freezing temperatures.  Fun.  Even better, high of 26 and wind chills below freezing next two days.  Ahhh winter.  My nice news told us that the polar express was making a stop the next two days, and not to be confused with the polar vortex.  Either way, I have no desire to jump on that train.

 Tink.  Glad to hear all is well.

Back to watching what my DS says is a boring football game.  He'd rather play his shooter video games with his friends.

Mac, hope the fire ants do clear your property.  What a nuisance.

Schumi, you always have lush food.  Toastie sounds good.  Steak for us tonight.  I would ask DH to fire up the grill, but with the snow, maybe not.  He still might though.  I like a fire grilled steak.

Stay warm and enjoy your Sunday all.


----------



## macraven

_vicki, that is something i didn't want to read.
my fire ants will eventually become my pets in the back yard......


i can not wait until feb 14th.
i always get the blues around sunday evening knowing WD is not on yet.....

been reading the spoiler sites and sounds like the first episode that we see will be fantastic!



schumi, what is a __toastie?_


----------



## schumigirl

Two slices of white sliced bread, can be brown but really white is better toasted......can't eat brown now anyway........butter the bread........put one slice butter side down on a toasted sandwich maker or George Forman grill.......put in your filling.....usually I have cranberry sauce, sliced Brie then the turkey.......then put the top slice on butter side up , pull the top down and let it toast for 5-6 minutes........

It all seals up and gets all melty inside.........sometimes I have tuna or chicken mayo, love honey bbq chicken in a toastie......Kyle loves just plain cheese..........

Lush and simple..........


----------



## macraven

Oh I guess I could make a toastie if I had the George Foreman grill

Tanks schumigirl!


----------



## Lynne G

I do my toasties in the skillet.  favorite are  cheese and bacon or cheese and ham.  DS even likes when I use tomato.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you are describing what I call a grilled sandwich

Guessing Carole's toastie would be a grilled sandwich Mac style


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sounds like you are describing what I call a grilled sandwich
> 
> Guessing Carole's toastie would be a grilled sandwich Mac style



Yeah doing sandwiches on a skillet (We call it a frying pan) is not a toastie...........not much different but different.......all tastes the same I'm sure.......of course you can put anything in them! Tuna and Tomato is a nice one with jalapeños of course.......cheese, bacon and BBQ sauce........yum........lol.....mine will now be known as grilled sandwich mac style........get yourself a George Forman..........ok ready for breakfast now.........oatmeal 



Just waiting for my 2 to leave.........no snow today yay......cold though.............2c but feels like -4 apparently. I'm staying in today......catch up on some stuff. Had one of those good nights sleep last night........

Monday again...........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Now now now, I'm on the train to work and I'm reading down this thread to catch up. It's all going well with talks of fire ants and new houses but then you go into so much detail about yummy warm toasties... 

Now my banana doesn't look so appetising 

Work on Saturday was thankfully only 3 hours and then I was home. Sunday we walked in the common through the snow/mud. It was fun.

Have a lovely Monday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

No, definitely a warm toastie beats a banana hands down!!! Have to admit, I'm considering a bacon sandwich instead of oatmeal now.............usually keep the bacon for weekends only........but..........

Walk sounds nice.......long as you're well wrapped up and there's no wind it can be fun! Have a good day Rachel.......


----------



## macraven

Morning all
I think it is cold all over no matter where you live

Homies stay warm

I need to get work down on my car today
I should go and buy a George Foreman grill once car work is done

I want to make a real toastie!

I see Rachel and Carole are up early this morning .....wait I have that wrong, they have been up for hours since they are over the pond

Hope all are doing well and staying warm
Enjoy monday


----------



## schumigirl

Did you get a George Forman Mac???? Hope so, they're brilliant, you should if you didn't......I didn't go for a new iron after all.......can wait till tomorrow.........was too cold to go out tonight......like tomorrow is going to be any warmer!!!


Watched that new film Room today........I wasn't sure I would like it, but I did........horrible, but lovely movie at the same time..........that little boy was fantastic in it.

Now waiting to find Ride Along 2 on this box thingy.........loved the first one so hope it's good too.......

Quiet night ahead........


----------



## macraven

No shopping today so no George to bring home

Took car to dealer as headlight parts came in

Only had a two hour wait and that wa with a set appt time


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Did you get a George Forman Mac???? Hope so, they're brilliant, you should if you didn't



I agree Mac. The George Forman's are great, I use mine for loads of different foods 

Its blooming cold here, but the good news is the sun is just about beginning to come out in the mornings again. I'm so excited to have to not go to work in the dark and come home in the dark


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No shopping today so no George to bring home
> 
> Took car to dealer as headlight parts came in
> 
> Only had a two hour wait and that wa with a set appt time



2 hour wait with appointment!!! Glad you didn't just turn up.....glad it's sorted though......



BagOLaughs said:


> I agree Mac. The George Forman's are great, I use mine for loads of different foods
> 
> Its blooming cold here, but the good news is the sun is just about beginning to come out in the mornings again. I'm so excited to have to not go to work in the dark and come home in the dark



We said that this morning.......definitely not as pitch black as it was a few weeks ago in the early am.......even thought tonight it was bit lighter around 4.30ish.........You're right though.......it's bliddy cold........

Can't wait for lighter mornings and nights.......sign that summer is closer........


----------



## macraven

The dealership had repair work lead to additional work on same cars

With that happening to 7 of the cars brought in before mine, it backed up all the other scheduled cars today


So sat in the dealership lounge and had snacks, soda etc
All good treats which included cheese Danish and name brand chocolate

I think of the Bluers whenever I write cheese Danish


----------



## schumigirl

Hope Keisha made it out of chuck e cheese yesterday...........

Love cinammon Danish pastries........mmmmmmm

Rainy, misty and cold today again........got 2 crock pots going with pork shoulders for pulled pork.......will let them simmer away all day then portion it up for freezer........

Popping out for new iron later, how exciting........not.

Mac........it's Tuesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

14 degrees with 20 mph winds.  Sunny, but darn sun is giving absolutely no warmth.  I agree with BagO, blooming cold.

Hope your car is fixed now Mac.  I wish my car dealer had those snacks for waiting.  We get terrible coffee and a vending machine. At least they have a TV on and nice chairs.

We had steak on the grill last night.  Everyone took a turn checking on them, as it was blooming cold last night too.  Cooked enough that we have left overs, so steak taco tonight.  Oooh Schumi, might have to have bacon tonight with the steak.  My TastyKake is not as good for breakfast either.  It is sweet, so I am enjoying it with my big cup of tea.  

Nice to have had a long week-end, as was a holiday for us yesterday.  Took DD to the mall, it was packed with teens.  Seems every kid was there yesterday, as it was too cold to play outside.  

Have a great day, all!


----------



## macraven

That just gave me an idea
When hungry for snacks, go to car dealership 

Thanx for the heads up for Tuesday 
That means floor installation day

Yes, it is cold here
We can all suffer together on this subject 

Later homies


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......our car showroom has fantastic snacks too.........it's a pleasure to be in there whether it's looking at new cars or getting both their yearly service........not too shabby!

Good luck with the start of the floor work today.........

I'm braving the cold to walk into village to post a letter.........sun is out, but yep........cold. I got these amazingly warm gloves as part of my Christmas.......will definitely have them on today I think........


----------



## keishashadow

i'm alive, went into carb coma after all the junk food there.  had to laugh when i saw the liquor license posted in window, talk about coming attractions.

lynne - yuck, looks like your end of state is going to get slammed with the first big storm this weekend, hope the projections hold & we just get dinged.

i may be the only person on the planet that loves George but hates his grills.  I've tried 2 different varieties and gave them away, that whole hamburger fat dripping in plastic dish just both too messy & time consuming to me.

rarely make grilled cheese, when i do usually in fry pan but kids seem to get a kick out of me using moon pie maker (camping thing that which will work on gas stove).  Anybody else use one? I have a old round one vs the square, moon pies = flying saucer shape.

speaking of extra-terrestials, anybody else  over upcoming X-Files season?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i may be the only person on the planet that loves George but hates his grills.  I've tried 2 different varieties and gave them away, that whole hamburger fat dripping in plastic dish just both too messy & time consuming to me.
> 
> rarely make grilled cheese, when i do usually in fry pan but kids seem to get a kick out of me using moon pie maker (camping thing that which will work on gas stove).  Anybody else use one? I have a old round one vs the square, moon pies = flying saucer shape.
> 
> speaking of extra-terrestials, anybody else  over upcoming X-Files season?



I only use my Forman grill for toasties.......that's about it.......never use it for "regular" cooking.......I usually grill bake, roast, bbq it or takeout.......lol........never heard of a moon pie maker.....not sure if it's cos I'm in the uk or cos I never camped........

Cannot wait for X Files.........David Duchovny is still rather easy on the eye......... 



got my new iron.......yes, very exciting.........

Baked some cornbread this afternoon and had that with Pulled Pork tonight.......nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, maybe a big snow storm.  However, as always, our weather people say, so far, it may be all rain, maybe snow and rain, or all snow.  They'll let us know more closely, like Friday.  Something about that Atlantic water being warmer than usual, I think 43 or so degrees, so I guess that's warmer.  Why can't it hit on Monday?  I'd like another 3 day week-end.

Glad you survived visiting that mouse.  I think parents would be more willing to go if there's beer or other.  Hmm, coming attraction for sure.  

Can I say, it's still cold out still?    Sounds like a broken record, I know.  It should be better tomorrow, and hopefully  the wind dies down soon.  I can be dreaming of another winter vacation where it's warm.  DD says she wants a summer one again.  Umm, no sweetie, this is the first year I don't have to pay for summer camp, so you're going to work most of the summer.  I so love having teenagers. 

An no, doubt I see the new X file show.  Never got into the original one.  Oh well.


----------



## keishashadow

anything to divert us from the winter lol...tv, sammies, it's all good

lynne - seriously, just a couple of weeks into cold weather and i'm whining like a weiniee. Why does it feel so much worse this winter?

carole u don't know what you're missing out on camping.  i enjoy the outdoors. My kids were sharing camping stories over the holidays as to how much fun they had.  when GD asked if we'd take her camping this year, i swear the ground gets harder the older you get.


----------



## buckeev

Y'all freezin' yall's North'n tails off up thar in the great Nor East!? About 65 degrees and super bright sunshine here today, but I think another blizzard is on the way. Probably only get to the mid 50's...Brutal.  

Been running 'round like a lunatic lately...Just swinging through the quick-serv Dis-Line to say howdy!
Mom's healing up pretty darn good. I told her her I was amazed they actually found a heart in there to operate on...She nearly had another attack laughing!

Happy Hump Day's Eve to all! 

RV


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> carole u don't know what you're missing out on camping.  i enjoy the outdoors. My kids were sharing camping stories over the holidays as to how much fun they had.  when GD asked if we'd take her camping this year, i swear the ground gets harder the older you get.



_if carole would ever go camping, she would have a purple color sleeping bag.
janet, tell gd you will put up a pup tent in the living room.
get the air mattress out for yourself as sleeping on a floor is just as hard as the ground.

i slept on the floor in the new house until our furniture arrived.
it sucked._


----------



## macraven

_BUCKEEV...... i was thinking of you and wondering how mom was doing now.
glad you filled us in.
i'm sure it has been hard on you dealing with your job and tenderly taking care of mom.
you need a vacation before the snow falls anymore in your area.

wait, you wouldn't know what snow looked like even if a 2 by 4 hit you......

hope to catch up with you again if you go to the darkside this fall._


----------



## BagOLaughs

what is a moon pie


----------



## Lynne G

BagOLaughs said:


> what is a moon pie








 or that's the kind I'm familiar with.  I don't like them, as I don't like marshmallow filling.  


Ok, since it's Wednesday:






  Come on Keisha, at least if you dance, you might not be as cold.  Yeah, right.  Still cold, and the 30 plus mph winds yesterday (and I thought they were only 20mph) are still around.  Getting our shovels and checking if my DM has salt.  Seems we will see snow this week-end.

Buckeev, good to hear mom's on the mend.  Sending good wishes her way.  

And yay, Mac's purple postings are back.  Hope you are getting more settled in the new digs.  How did the floor installation go?

Stay warm all, and have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole u don't know what you're missing out on camping.  i enjoy the outdoors. My kids were sharing camping stories over the holidays as to how much fun they had.  when GD asked if we'd take her camping this year, i swear the ground gets harder the older you get.



Camping  Not for me I'm afraid........friends asked us to go camping many, many moons ago........told them the only stars I sleep under are 5 stars..........Hotel or nothing for me.......DH and DS are the same thank goodness........Kyle went to an outward bound adventure/camp place with school when he was about 12......came home and said never again! Yeah I couldn't imagine sleeping on solid ground now at my age.......probably wouldn't be able to get back up! Now a huge RV........I could,maybe cope with that for a short time..........



buckeev said:


> Y'all freezin' yall's North'n tails off up thar in the great Nor East!? About 65 degrees and super bright sunshine here today, but I think another blizzard is on the way. Probably only get to the mid 50's...Brutal.
> 
> Been running 'round like a lunatic lately...Just swinging through the quick-serv Dis-Line to say howdy!
> Mom's healing up pretty darn good. I told her her I was amazed they actually found a heart in there to operate on...She nearly had another attack laughing!
> 
> Happy Hump Day's Eve to all!



Glad your mum is improving.........that's always good to hear.......laughter is always good.........



macraven said:


> _if carole would ever go camping, she would have a purple color sleeping bag.
> janet, tell gd you will put up a pup tent in the living room.
> get the air mattress out for yourself as sleeping on a floor is just as hard as the ground.
> 
> i slept on the floor in the new house until our furniture arrived.
> it sucked._



 


Another grey day here.........cold, but not freezing.........highlight of my day today is using my new iron......that weighs a ton!! 

Calling my auntie on LI later too, catch her up with all our plans that are made so far...........

Apart from that......quiet Wednesday...........


----------



## macraven

I know this answer

It was created in Chattanooga Tn
After I drink coffee I will
Be back and write out about moon pies


----------



## Lynne G

OK Mac, enjoy your coffee.  I'll be over the moon to hear how moon pies came to be.

Ate the last of my tastykake, so now looking for something else sweet.  Had a large cup of tea so far.


----------



## macraven

My moon pie recipe is in my blue room so I'll get it later

Installers finished one room yesterday and starter the larger room earlier this morning.

Will have the floors done today and cross that job off the list

Weather looks bad all over the place
See that Florida is going to have awful weather today


----------



## Robo56

Morning everybody  having my cup of coffee this morning checking out what's happening .
Wow moon pies, toasties, bananas, steak grilling you all are making me hungry this morning.

It's says the high here today is supposed to be 67 and 78 by Friday then back down to 60's Saturday.
High yesterday was 60 cloudy.  Couple friends and I went near ocean to do some shopping yesterday and lunch.  Wind off ocean was very cool. To cool to walk on the beach comfortably. Felt sorry for the tourists who were staying in hotels on beach. 

You can get moon pies at Cracker Barrel.

Buckeev great to hear you mom is doing better. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My moon pie recipe is in my blue room so I'll get it later
> 
> Installers finished one room yesterday and starter the larger room earlier this morning.
> 
> Will have the floors done today and cross that job off the list
> 
> Weather looks bad all over the place
> See that Florida is going to have awful weather today



Least it's started now......such a big job will be huge tick off the list of "to do" jobs now

The friends I mentioned to you last week are in Orlando now.........they have three weeks left and so far it's been ok for them, looks beautiful so far today on one of the webcams, but it's not looking so good later........still, least they're in Orlando...........staying in the Gaylord Palms and a few nights in Miami later in month.......

Just having a cuppa..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Camping  Not for me I'm afraid........friends asked us to go camping many, many moons ago........told them the only stars I sleep under are 5 stars..........Hotel or nothing for me............



nwahahaha that shoud be embroided on a pillow!

lynne - any excuse to do my humpty humpty dance

BagO - yes, moon pies are conventionally known as those nasty, artery clogging marshmellow-y stuffed abominations.  In my neck of the woods, anything, either sweet or savory, that is tossed between two pieces of white bread & cooked in the contraption = a moon pie. I've even heard of moon pie white lightening made with the commercially-packaged confections.  

mac - got a feeling you have a verrrrry long list, good work.  Yep, low 60's in Floriida, how will the locals muster thru?   to the bluers lol


----------



## Kivara

Ugh moonpies! (the packaged ones) They are like a processed s'more.

Love camping, although Keisha, never heard them called moon pies...we've always called it a jaffle iron. Although, I have heard, on camping forums, them being called pie irons, piggy pies, sandwich makers, and a hundred other things.

Hope everyone is staying warm! They're calling for a foot of snow this weekend here.

And Mac, I'm happy everything is going together for you, although I'm sure in the midst of it, it seems like it'll go on forever.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Kivara  my aunt in LI was just telling me they expect heavy snow this weekend.......hope it's not as bad as you think where you are.......


I adore marshmallows.......anything marshmallow.......

Was looking recently to make a marshmallow cheesecake that had a Rice Krispie treat base.....basically Rice Krispies and golden syrup........far too sweet for me to eat now so I didn't make it........I couldn't have resisted that!!!

Another quiet night in front of tv I think.........watched The Gift last night.....another nonsense Shyamalan movie that I guessed what the twist was about 10 minutes in........DH hates when I do that ........we flicked through to the end eventually.....hard to watch the way it was filmed....like Blair Witch......all video camera. 

Hope to pick a better one tonight.........


----------



## Kivara

Hello Schumi. I love marshmallows, plain, cooked, rice krispy treats, fluff in a jar, etc. But, I cannot stand packaged things with marshmallow fluff. It's all rubbery and tasteless. To me, at least.
Thanks for the head's up on The Gift, I cannot stand Blair Witch. Eventhough I usually guess the plot twist in Shamalayan's movies, I think they are fun (with a few exceptions of course.)


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Hello Schumi. I love marshmallows, plain, cooked, rice krispy treats, fluff in a jar, etc. But, I cannot stand packaged things with marshmallow fluff. It's all rubbery and tasteless. To me, at least.
> Thanks for the head's up on The Gift, I cannot stand Blair Witch. Eventhough I usually guess the plot twist in Shamalayan's movies, I think they are fun (with a few exceptions of course.)



I know what you mean about packaged things......hate that rubbery mess........

I did love The Sixth Sense.....and I think I was the only person in the UK not to know the truth about Bruce Willis character........so I was pleased I got to see it before someone spoiled it for me.......


----------



## Kivara

The Sixth Sense was what started it for me...I was flabbergasted at the end as well! I know a lot don't care for his works, but I also loved The Village, Signs, and The Lady in the Water.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......it was watching The Village that I really annoyed DH by guessing the "twist" and blurting it out just after the movie started......never seen Lady in the Water.

The Insidious movies are quite good......the third one scared the bejesus out of me last week....it was really a prequel to the other 2, but good! The Conjuring is another that is a real spooky one.........



Having a Cosmopolitan tonight.......bought some rather large cocktail glasses.......so had to try them out........


----------



## keishashadow

never met a cosmo i didn't like  or get tired re-watching the 6th Sense

kivara - jaffle iron, hmmm never heard that term.  Blair witch gave me motion sickness.


----------



## RAPstar

Did I ever mention how exhausting two jobs are? Cause it's exhausting. 

So I'm pushing back the move to come out to Florida for my friend Mike's graduation. And Disney. Or maybe Disney. I'm kinda torn between doing Disney and Universal. But I get free tickets at Disney, and with Universal's current options getting an AP would be cheaper for the time I'm staying. But I probably won't be back for a while. But after an amazing Disneyland trip, WDW just seems so........lackluster? And I'd love to get some serious Harry Potter time in. What to do what to do??


----------



## RAPstar

Kivara said:


> The Sixth Sense was what started it for me...I was flabbergasted at the end as well! I know a lot don't care for his works, but I also loved The Village, Signs, and The Lady in the Water.



Finally someone other than me that actually enjoys The Lady in the Water!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie........go for Universal........it's so much better than wdw   Working 2 jobs is gotta be tough on you.........but worth it in the end I'm sure.......



I googled Lady in the Water........I had seen it.......gave up about half way according to DH.......I don't really remember it very well, but don't think it's for me.........

It's freezing here today. Been -3 all day and never changed since first thing this morning......may not be as cold as "some" in the rest of the world, but in the UK.......it's cold!

mac........it's Thursday.........


----------



## keishashadow

I designate today an official thirsty thursday.  Grab a mug, tea or coffee will work for now lol, and cheer the fact that January is half-way outtahere!  

andy - if it's free, it's for me  I'd be hard-pressed to pass up complimentary disney tix, especially considering how ridiculously expensive even the restricted date tickets are now.  Any plans to do new HP @ USH combined w/DL trip in the future?


----------



## Kivara

Robbie...I'm with Keisha...even though I have no interest in Disney anymore, I just can't pass up something free.  Sounds like you need a break...two jobs...wow!

Schumi...keep warm! Have another cocktail...that always helps warm the toes! And I'm not surprised you switched off Lady in the Water...I think Robbie and I might be the only 2 people in the world that enjoyed that one! At least it seems that way!

Keisha...I'll have a cup of tea. We might be halfway out of January, but it's just getting full blown winter here...no break til mid-March usually. Looking forward to the next BIG holiday...Super Bowl Sunday! WOOT!


----------



## Lynne G

Though I like USO more than Disney, I'd do Disney Robbie, since it's free.  Maybe next visit, only do USO.  Two jobs are tough, but at least gives you time to save up some money.  Hang in there.   So nice of you to see Mike's graduation.

Well, sunny right now, and still cold.  Below freezing, with a high of 28.  At least we're not in the teens, like the other days.  Ready for the storm, the Nor-Easter that will hit on Saturday.  What will be the pain, will be the 50 mph winds that will blow the wet snow everywhere.  Thankfully, only 12 to 18 inches of snow expected.  Time to break out the crock pot.


----------



## Lynne G

I'm with Kivara, on my second cup of hot tea.  It's cold inside too.

Have a great Thursday, all!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara, every movie deserves someone to like it........

Will keep cocktail for tonight I think..........it's only just after 3pm here ....and I'm all alone.....ill have tea too I think Janet.......like the idea!!

I don't drink much coffee in the uk, unless it's Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts........occasionally I'll make a milky coffee at home, but not often. In America I only drink coffee......same with dh.......tea just doesn't taste the same over there in Orlando

When mum and I go to NY we have to take her tea bags as she doesn't drink coffee.....but water is really 
nice there and very drinkable so.....so I have both when I'm in NY...........

That really is something about nothing...........


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


>


 1st glance thought this was picture of my ex, then realized it was just another dog.

carole - it's not the tea bags, it's the arful Orlando water.

lynne - did u see pictrues of DC's gridlock last night, all over 2 measly inches of snow.  Probably a bigger train wreck iif they get the 3 feet that is currently projected to hit overnight tomorrow.  I promised to make a cake today, but didn't realize I was short an egg.  Hesitant to go to grocery store, since the preppers have probably wiped out all the staples as usual in advance of storm.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, Yep......Florida water is like pond water....... Oh my aunt on LI was talking about a snow storm headed their way this weekend.......sounded nasty! Maybe that snow blower will get another outing when it's done..........


Just had a delivery..........weird.

24 bottles of Australian wine........we haven't ordered from this merchant for a while........so not quite sure what to think. Checked our account online with them and it shows no orders for about 8 months. 

Tried to call them but no answer, must have gone for the day. It's very nice wine, I know that........dh says it wasn't him.

Will call them again tomorrow and find out about them.......won't unpack them until I'm sure there's not been a mistake.

Another quiet night in, again.........hope something decent on tv..........


----------



## Lynne G

Haha! Keisha.  I still love almost all dogs.  We're almost ready to welcome one into our house again, but the not worry about getting home for the dog is growing on me.  Kids are still lobbying for it though.

Yeah, the grocery stores are packed here too.  I did go over and get some apples and rolls.   My meager bag was no match for the over packed carts I saw.  We do snow pretty well, so I fully expect to be on the road on Sunday afternoon.  We only got a dusting last night.  I am hoping though, that the bulls eye stays south and east of us.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Schumi, of all the deliveries to get.  Of course you'd get wine. LOL  Maybe a mix up with another customer?  So odd.  A late holiday gift from someone?

Ok, I need a cold tea.  Seems complaints of no warmth inside have been heard and now too hot in here.  My luck at times!  

I agree, the Orlando water is just yuck.  I even tried to put flavor drops in a cup, and even that didn't help the taste.  I guess spoiled with good water where we live.  

Dreaming of the beach right now, it's overcast and cool.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Wow Schumi, of all the deliveries to get.  Of course you'd get wine. LOL  Maybe a mix up with another customer?  So odd.  A late holiday gift from someone?
> 
> Ok, I need a cold tea.  Seems complaints of no warmth inside have been heard and now too hot in here.  My luck at times!
> 
> I agree, the Orlando water is just yuck.  I even tried to put flavor drops in a cup, and even that didn't help the taste.  I guess spoiled with good water where we live.
> 
> Dreaming of the beach right now, it's overcast and cool.



It would be a very expensive gift if it was .....I can't imagine anyone who would know that was our favourite wine and where to get it like that, and who would pay the prices...........it must be a mistake......but, there's 12 of our favourites and 12 of our second favourites from them.....bit coincidental really. Will find out tomorrow.......

Yeah.....kinda dreaming of some sunshine over here right now too..........and heat.......gorgeous heat!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I decided to just leave Sunday instead of Saturday and do 2 or 3 Universal days, and the rest at Disney.

I keep saying every year I'm gonna do Typhoon Lagoon, but I'm just not that big a water park person. So if I change my mind and don't do that, then I'll do a third UOR day. The tix I can get through the discount site at my work has buy 2 get 2 free. 

Or Legoland. 

Plus that way I can do 1 and a half Epcot days and keep the half day bus for the flower and garden food booths.

We had our ribbon cutting for our call center today (the brand I'm under is new to the customer service company) even though we've been live since like November. Oh well. Free food and cake.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Robbie.  I would go the other day at UOR and make the most of the 4 days there.  Have a great trip whatever you decide.  Free food is always good.  

Ok, Schumi, what happened with that unexpected wine delivery?

Time to gas up the cars and hunker down to get ready for the storm.  State of Emergency called. So, I will try to take pictures of the snow tomorrow.  So far, about a foot and a half.

Oh and it is Friday!   Since I am typing on my iPad, any TGIF images others can share?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just a quick drive by to say HI. 
Been real busy with work and DS. He cut his finger pretty good on Tuesday and I had to take him to the ER. 7 stitches later and a wrapped up hand and we were on our way home. He is doing better going to doctor tides to get looked at. It is cold here but we like it .....most of the time. Lol


----------



## Kivara

Here ya go Lynne:


----------



## Kivara

I heard FREE CAKE! Two best words in the English language.

Lynne, stay warm and safe! Can't wait to see pics.

MrsBluer, hope your son's finger heals well & quickly!

And to everyone, have a lovely weekend! (I am also curious to see the outcome of the mystery wine, Schumi!)


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Kivara!  Always smile when I see a minion.

Oh Mrs. Bluer.  Hope DS's finger heals quickly. And hope he is feeling better.

At 21 degrees.  Had to wear my gloves, as I hate cold hands.   


Just so Mac does not miss snow, I will stick my iPad out in the storm to show all the homies.

For those in the storm or storm path, safe and warm thoughts to you.

Have an awesome weekend all!


----------



## macraven

It's Friday already?


What is snow?
How quickly I have forgotten that word



Will be back later
Off to do errands


----------



## goofyfigment

Quick drive by to say hi


----------



## klo1335

Lynne G said:


> For those in the storm or storm path, safe and warm thoughts to you.



We are expecting anywhere from 10-18 inches tomorrow.  Thank goodness we go a snowblower in the Fall!  Stay safe and warm


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Quick drive by to say hi



.......nice to see ya.........


Glad bluer still has all his fingers!! Nasty..........



Wine mystery solved. Finally got to speak to MD of the company and he told us who it was from.

It was a gift from a friend we helped out just over a year ago. He's doing great now and was just an added thank you for our help. There was supposed to be a card with the delivery, but it got missed and was left in the office. They're sending it out today.

Will call him tomorrow but he's in Dubai living and working now so with time difference it'll have to wait. Wasn't necessary, but very kind of him 


We are getting the opposite of the East coast of USA.......it's getting milder and we have to get 58f on Sunday.......looks awful over there.........

Movie night tonight.........hope all in the snow path are ok........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> It's Friday already?
> 
> 
> What is snow?
> How quickly I have forgotten that word
> 
> 
> 
> Will be back later
> Off to do errands



Goofy - Hey you!

MrsBluer - oh Lord, at least he still has finger intact, owie

mac - ha, give it a decade or two, then you'll miss the snow 

Lynne - yes, post those pictures!  Funny to see southern FB friends excitedly posting pictures of a inch or two of snow.  Nice for their kids to have a chance to experience it.  Saw packed parking lots at two different stores and didn't even bother trying to find a parking space.  Assume the hoarders act the same whether it's a tropical or snow storm.

carole - how nice for you! can't imagine how heavy that box was.

seems i may be catching the bug family has been passing around afterall.  Spent the last two week running thru hand sanitizer to no avail lol, good weekend to flop on couch w/cuppa tea & regroup.  Have a good one all.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........was 4 boxes of 6 wines in each, so not too bad.........got them stored now......although we did open one tonight to toast our friend ............well, would be rude not to........ Aww you caught their cold after all..........feet up and get pampered!!! Them's the rules...........


Watched The Wedding Ringer tonight.........good movie.....gotta love Kevin Hart........funny guy.......


----------



## Lynne G

My DS had me watch Ride Along 2.  Wasn't sure about it, but really liked it after I saw it.  Some really funny, some not as funny, but overall good movie.

See Schumi,  was a nice gift.  Enjoy the wine.

Hi Klo!  Yep, we now are expecting 17 to 23 inches.  Brother has a snow blower, so we will keep him busy!  Hope you get dug out fast.  Have a great weekend! 

Keisha, yeah, went shopping today, more to get out of the house.  Busy and crowded parking lots.  Right, we would not even make news with an inch or two of snow.  Our friends in NC rarely put snow or all weather tires on their cars, and no one knows how to drive in snow.  Kinda like Washington DC was like the other day.  Rookies!  

 Goofy!  Nice to see ya stop by.  Hope you will enjoy your weekend!

Ok, enough typing on my iPad.  Did I say I hate typing on it?

Guess I should make dinner now.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Lynne was a lovely gift knowing the reasoning behind it...........we are desperate to see Ride Along 2.......loved the first one........waiting to find it on this digi box..........love Kevin Hart......

Heading to bed soon...nearly midnight for us over here...........enjoyed the wine.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Quick drive by.....

Hope all is well with everyone!

Just passed the 32 week mark and baby boy is going strong!  Haven't picked out a name yet....we are really stumped!

Now we are bracing for the blizzard....hope we don't lose power!  Good luck to all those who are in the line of fire here on the east coast!


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all.




Looking out my front door.  Cannot open it due to the blowing snow. 


Here's looking out the back:


Time to start shoveling, even though it is still snowing.


Oh, and a cup tea first.


----------



## macraven

Sorry but I can't compete in this years contest of snow ..........

But I can show pictures of past November snow fall and join in the reindeer games here
️


----------



## Lynne G

I am sure Mac!  It is still snowing, so blizzard conditions for the next.  Joy.

Kfish, such good news warms my heart.  I wish you the best with the little guppie and bigger guppie, Christopher.


----------



## macraven

_right now, i am back upstairs in my blue room.
i claimed this room when we moved into the new house.
it is a place where i keep my travel journals, disney and universal trinkets, parents' belongings, all my genealogy which was 15 boxes until i sorted through it, and my iMac.
bought a curio cabinet to show my disney/universal pretties, two book cases for geneology folders, another one for books and my St Louis Cardinal collection, a desk and cat toys.
yes, the cats always love to sleep in here in their little cubes i set up for them.

don't spend a lot of time upstairs as still trying to organize and set up the downstairs of the house.

you can tell where i am posting from based on the purple color for the text.
mostly been using the iphone or ipad when downstairs but not lengthy at all when i post from them.
fat fingers on a little screen is not my strong point.

have so much catching up to do so if i over look you and your comments, it is not intentional.

now, where to start....
weather, i feel your pain for those with snow and cold.
i lived in it for years and hope never to be in it again.
we did get a tad of dusting here and the temps are below normal but that's okay.
no snow equipment for the city, or limited trucks here which makes most stay in with the dusting.
will have to get used to that.......

nice to hear Kfish is having another boy.
baby names are fun to think about.
i got stuck on the second one so i just gave him the same second name as the first son.
well, after two more, scratched that pattern.......lol
wasn't it george foreman that named all his sons George?
i can remember when we had the baby lottery for her first one on delivery date.
i lost the contest and can't remember who the winner was......but i'm sure Kfish would know.

soon we will be having another guppy to add to our group.
not that long to go for her.

schumi is going to be our expert on what movie to watch for the weekends.
i was trying to make a list of the ones she said were great so i could check them out.
with our dish tv set up, i can never decide which movie i want to see so i end up watching the game show a lot.
so far, haven't seen repeats of family feud.....
late night tv does get boring....

Bluer family, hugs for the boy.
getting a visit to the er can be scary and getting stitches even scarier.
hope he is doing fine and in no pain.

oh, we have a wedding coming up this year with one of the homies.
i think Tink needs to get the bus set up and keisha should get Mr Keisha a map so he can drive the bus to the wedding.
now if anyone else has the cdl license, we could consider you also for the driver.

hope all are doing fine.
will catch up again here later._


----------



## Lynne G

Little one in our backyard.  Snow was up to her knees.


----------



## schumigirl

Kfish.......glad everything's going ok.......can't wait to see pics of the new little Kfish.........Heard LI is being hit worse than most other places........hope where you are, you're all warm and cosy.

mac.......I've watched more movies in the last two weeks than I've watched in months........these android boxes are brilliant......every new movie you can think of........and millions more.......sports galore too.......watched Strangers on a Train today........love that movie.........you know I won't go to the cinema, my idea of hell.......lol......so this is perfect for us.

Lynne....looks cold.

We are having a mild spell right now.......weird after the icy blast we've been having last few weeks. Not complaining........raining right now.


----------



## keishashadow

woke up to 5 inches of fluffy snow, topped with another inch throughout day of wet stuff. Odd, then the sun came out and saw the most beautiful sunset this evening.

so glad not among those 500 some cars who have been stuck on PA turnpike since yesterday afternoon out by the Allegheny tunnel i.e. middle of nowhere, on a ridge perched on a mountain.  

lynne - hand daughter a shovel while she's out there lol.

couldn't talk family into my broth, tried to order pizza and told delivery suspended...that's when you know it's bad out.  Poor babies had to flip to see who would 'fly'.

mac - yes, George did bestow his good name upon his sons.  Least he wouldn't get the stink eye from them calling by another kid's name, of which i am prone to do for some reason. good to see purple glow eminating from the blue room.  Careful with the cats, they may just claim it for their own lair 

i caved & called DirecTv to add Starz just for the next season of Black Sails (yes, i am addicted to it at this point).  They offered it free for three months.Maybe i'll get lucky when time to add HBO in April for Game of Thrones


----------



## macraven

I did that with four sons
Used one name at times which was a sign to them I was very unhappy with one of them

Did see that horror on the turnpike
Goodness that was awful
Kentucky having big problems on I 75 still
We are okay here


----------



## macraven

When we moved in the first thing we called to set up was Internet and tv

Went with dish due to the package
You guessed it...... All the sports channels


----------



## Lynne G

My DS would be happy to watch sports with ya, Mac.  We still do not have cable.

Hope all are having a good night.


----------



## macraven

Well he would be welcome to come on over but I watch the Bulls games for these months. And all Chicago or St Louis teams

Have to get used to the teams in the South


----------



## damo

Any homies going to RPR soon?  There has been a report that the ticket kiosk is no longer there and I was hoping someone here could check that out.  @Bluer101 @Mrs bluer101 

I would imagine that if it is no longer at RPR, it isn't in any of the hotel kiosks.  It would be helpful if someone could confirm this.


----------



## Lynne G

Darn drifts and more than 18 inches more snow. Have to dig out the doors and car again.  More pictures to come.  We are sunny, though still below freezing.  Winds still 35mph.  I love the snow when the sun is shining.
What's that?   Neighbor's snow blower is out.  Time to look desperate and grab a shovel.  Later all!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Any homies going to RPR soon?  There has been a report that the ticket kiosk is no longer there and I was hoping someone here could check that out.  @Bluer101 @Mrs bluer101
> 
> I would imagine that if it is no longer at RPR, it isn't in any of the hotel kiosks.  It would be helpful if someone could confirm this.


I noticed you were posting on that thread about it

I suggest that they call the hotel directly to ask then call again so if they get the same answer twice, it would be correct
Or send the hotel an email if they have changed the system w/kiosks

Haven't read here of any homies going in the next week to rpr

Damo have you tried the other sites you are on?
I would think they would have mentioned it by now

I'll try to call someone I know today and see what I can find out


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, time for the kids to shovel.  DS actually cleaned my car off.  Guess I cook up some brunch.

Enjoy your Sunday homies!

And Damo, I really wish I could do the research for you.  Hopefully the Bluers or other like Tink or Kevin.


----------



## macraven

Now I really feel like the red headed step child as I didn't get snow

So, I'll just enjoy Lynne's pics of it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now I really feel like the red headed step child as I didn't get snow
> 
> So, I'll just enjoy Lynne's pics of it



Me too..........we have 56f today!!! Dull and miserable though......no sunshine here.........hoping my family on LI are doing ok with what they have been dealt with weather wise.........friends in Orlando are complaining it's so cold! 


Got a gammon/ham joint in oven cooking away.......plain old mash and veg with it tonight..........DS is studying, DH is preparing a power point thingy for big meeting tomorrow.......house is quiet. So, I'm sat watching a rather poor Midsomer Murder episode while clutching iPad! Trying not to disturb anyone.......lol........


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> I noticed you were posting on that thread about it
> 
> I suggest that they call the hotel directly to ask then call again so if they get the same answer twice, it would be correct
> Or send the hotel an email if they have changed the system w/kiosks
> 
> Haven't read here of any homies going in the next week to rpr
> 
> Damo have you tried the other sites you are on?
> I would think they would have mentioned it by now
> 
> I'll try to call someone I know today and see what I can find out



I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else.  Someone called the RPR and were told there was a ticket centre.  This could mean many things.  I've sent the RPR emails before and never had them respond, so hoping someone here is going to one of the hotels soon.

It's one of those things that we advise about a lot here, so I'd like to have the facts about it.


----------



## macraven

Schumigirl, we can be red headed twins on the weather today

Going to be about 50/ up here today also


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere else.  Someone called the RPR and were told there was a ticket centre.  This could mean many things.  I've sent the RPR emails before and never had them respond, so hoping someone here is going to one of the hotels soon.
> 
> It's one of those things that we advise about a lot here, so I'd like to have the facts about it.



Damo I called and posted my essay of a reply in the thread which only had two posts in it
Couldn't find the other thread that had more discussion in it but you can cut and post to quote my answer there if you want

TM said the kiosk for printing out tickets is in the same place it always has been, at the back of the lobby next to the attractions desk

Put in your confirmation number and the tickets will print

If there is a glitch, the TM will help and print them out for you

Was also told kiosk at the park will do the same thing


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> Damo I called and posted my essay of a reply in the thread which only had two posts in it
> Couldn't find the other thread that had more discussion in it but you can cut and post to quote my answer there if you want
> 
> TM said the kiosk for printing out tickets is in the same place it always has been, at the back of the lobby next to the attractions desk
> 
> Put in your confirmation number and the tickets will print
> 
> If there is a glitch, the TM will help and print them out for you
> 
> Was also told kiosk at the park will do the same thing



Thanks for calling Mac.  I really was wondering about the validity of that report.  I know that the kiosk is part of the concierge desk and the poster probably just missed it.


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Thanks for calling Mac.  I really was wondering about the validity of that report.  I know that the kiosk is past of the concierge desk and the poster probably just missed it.



Glad to help 
It takes only one post with incorrect info which will spread like a wild fire

And readers then have difficulty trying to believe the truth when it has been verified 

All we can do is stay facts and suggest they call the hotel direct if they are still uneasy on what we post


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, blame Disneyland being perfect or whatever, but I'm really not feeling Disney World at all, even with free tickets. So I'm just gonna spend the week at Universal, Cabana Bay for now. 4-5 days at the park. One day at Epcot and Animal Kingdom (hoping for Rivers of Light) and the Disney Springs before I leave to the airport. 

Still not sure if I want to get an AP cause it will still be about $300 for 5 days. But maybe 4 days will be enough, with two pool days. Or an extra Disney day. 

Watching Jessica Jones on Netflix now. I like this a bit better than Daredevil


----------



## macraven

_i knew you would change your plans........just sayin'

i haven't been to DL but would enjoy trying it.
i got the feeling it might be more exciting there than wdw.
original rides from the beginning has to wow everyone that likes the motherland.

i think i last paid $356 for a 5 day disney hopper years back.
did trade it in to apply for the ap that year as i had several trips in one year to make._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i knew you would change your plans........just sayin'
> 
> i haven't been to DL but would enjoy trying it.
> i got the feeling it might be more exciting there than wdw.
> original rides from the beginning has to wow everyone that likes the motherland.
> 
> i think i last paid $356 for a 5 day disney hopper years back.
> did trade it in to apply for the ap that year as i had several trips in one year to make._



Well through work discounts, I can get a 4 day ticket for 2 day price, but it would only be $100 more for the AP. But I don't know if I'll be back later in the year to warrant buying an AP. 

Disneyland spoiled me. We got to stay at the Disneyland hotel, free tickets from my Disney World CM friend. Great food. Seeing Dick Van Dyke in person singing Mary Poppins songs. Disney World just seems boring now lol.


----------



## macraven

_do i have this correct, you can get a 4 day ticket to uo florida and it isn't a power pass?
i thought it would be less than $100 to convert a 4 day to the pp.

but then, i don't have the pp 

when is your trip?
hope you have great weather when you go!

came back to ask, how do you like the new job?
_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _do i have this correct, you can get a 4 day ticket to uo florida and it isn't a power pass?
> i thought it would be less than $100 to convert a 4 day to the pp.
> 
> but then, i don't have the pp
> 
> when is your trip?
> hope you have great weather when you go!
> 
> came back to ask, how do you like the new job?_



April 30-May 8.

When I pull up the AP page it doesn't list the power pass. Just the preferred and the platinum.

The jobs ok. I've started doing emails and taking calls. Not at the same time.

I keep meaning to ask, where did you move to? Glad to know you're doing well *hugs*


----------



## macraven

Moved to a place where I don't ever have to shovel snow again in my life

Georgia

Anther sweet bonus, UO allows discounts for Georgia homies


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie changing plans????? Love to see your updates........... good choice Robbie with Universal........glad job is ok though.........tried to watch Jessica Jones......only got about 3 or 4 episodes in before we gave up.......was ok though.


Ever had one of those nights you just can't sleep..........when I did sleep had very odd dreams....nothing unusual there!

Predicting high winds and torrential rain from backlash from Jonas heading our way.........least it's not snow........not looking forward to that......

Quiet day ahead...........


----------



## macraven

Count me in as another homie that couldn't sleep last night

Sore throat and ear problems repeat 
I hate when that happens
It's like losing a day of my life to be out of sorts and feel icky

Yes schumigirl right behind you on reading Andy/Robbie trip plans

Good Monday morning to all


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Count me in as another homie that couldn't sleep last night
> 
> Sore throat and ear problems repeat
> I hate when that happens
> It's like losing a day of my life to be out of sorts and feel icky
> 
> Yes schumigirl right behind you on reading Andy/Robbie trip plans
> 
> Good Monday morning to all



I could have called you if I'd known you were awake too........oh wait.....maybe not.......would have disturbed everyone else........apparently I laugh very loud at times.......... 

Hope the ear and throat is better today........plenty of coffee and nice food is what I suggest..........and don't do too much either........



I have DH home from work poorly too.......same thing, throat, ears, head and just generally cold symptoms. Soup and a sandwich for lunch for him.......and lots of sympathy..........


----------



## macraven

I scratched what I originally wrote for what would make tom feel better 

So how about chicken soup to perk him up


----------



## schumigirl

Gave him the choice of butternut squash soup I have in freezer, takes minutes to defrost or canned Tomato soup...............he's gone for Heinz cream of Tomato soup.......out of a can.......apparently that's what you need for a cold.......and a chicken and Mayo toastie.......so I'll have that too......

Was going to ask you what you were having for lunch.....but it's breakfast time for you........


----------



## macraven

I can eat anything at anytime

I welcome food 24/7


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I can eat anything at anytime
> 
> I welcome food 24/7



Lol......me too.........I adore the smell of that canned tomato soup, but when I eat it, I always think I could make have made better........

Tea and shortbread then packing him off to bed, or at least along the sofa for a sleep.......


Weather is grey and miserable, again......wind is getting up slightly......going to call my relatives on LI and check how they are after the storm......


----------



## Lynne G

All calm and cold.  City is not dug out yet, so happily another day off.  Not really as black ice and ice and snow being a hazard to driving.  Had to get food at the WaWa as the kids wanted Burger King, but BK was not open.  Eerie with so little traffic on a week day.

I hope your family in LI is doing well Schumi.  Sounds like most of New York got as much as we did.

Enjoy the Monday, and sending well wishes to Schumi and her DH and Mac.  Yep, soup and crackers, tea and coffee and lots of bed rest.


----------



## RAPstar

It's a mild day here. In the high 50's I think. I had pancakes which I shouldn't have cause now I'm sitting in the doc's office fighting to stay awake.


----------



## macraven

Hang in there so you don't snooze and miss hearing your name called


----------



## RAPstar

I didn't miss it, but they had to stick me like 4 times cause my veins weren't cooperating. Now both my arms are sore.


----------



## macraven

Ouch!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Not good to come out of docs feeling like a pin cushion Robbie!!!

Touch wood so far whenever I have blood drawn or donating to blood drive, I've never had any issues.......but yes, ouch!!!


Winds are wild already this morning.......apparently tail end of Jonas has arrived in the UK........Got everyone home today.......have few grocery items to get, so will pop out later......they both want cheese toasties for lunch! They like strong cheddar, I'll get some brie and have it with turkey and cranberry......my favourite!

Not much else on today.........have a good Tuesday........


----------



## macraven

I hate needles


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I hate needles



Lol......I was thinking of you when I was reading Robbies post..........


Just back in from grocery store......it is really wild out!!! Driving back home last the sea was a sight.......wouldn't like to be on a fishing boat today.....or any boat!

Will be in rest of day I think. 

Hope someone's having decent weather.........


----------



## Kivara

Strangely, after all that snow and blowing winds, it's been around 45 F here the last 2 days...seems oddly warm.

Sorry to hear about your pin cushion arms Robbie & feel better soon!

Sounds like a good day to stay in schumi!

Hope everyone is staying safe & warm.


----------



## macraven

We had 57 temps yesterday but could get rain later today

I'll take rain any day over snow 

Was reading the thread in the CB about how they are surviving the past winter storm


----------



## schumigirl

Think we're in between Kivara and mac for temps today.......averaging 54f but felt colder. 

Stayed in and watched that new movie Spotlight with Michael Keaton and Mark Ruffalo........was a good one despite the subject matter.......then fell asleep for an hour while DH slept.........lovely having a nap when it's all miserable outside 

Spicy Pulled pork with sweet potato wedges tonight........made southern fried tenders for DS........full up now. 

Ready for some sunshine........  Tempted to book a week somewhere warm in Europe........


----------



## macraven

Pouring rain now, yuk

Took son fora haircut and waiting in the car for him

Next stop will be grocery store


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pouring rain now, yuk
> 
> Took son fora haircut and waiting in the car for him
> 
> Next stop will be grocery store



Chucking it down here too......you're in good company.........although it's absolutely blowing a hoolie outside too........



Am I the only person who cannot abide Amy Schumer??? Cannot watch her for a minute.........one of the unfunniest people ever! She seems to be taking over everything.........


----------



## macraven

Same thoughts too schumigirl


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh my biceps are so sore today. Not from the pin cushioning, they gave me 3 vaccinations on top of drawing blood.


----------



## macraven

Why all the shots homie?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Why all the shots homie?



Reasons


----------



## keishashadow

some shots are a very good thing

a terrible waste of purple here today, RIP Barney bridge

http://triblive.com/news/allegheny/9860506-74/bridge-oakmont-demolition

yes, the new bridge (here under construction, now completed) is as close as it looks, amazes me how they can set the charge so precisely.


----------



## macraven

Since you mentioned that Keisha, shots are really good things 

Especially JD shots


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> some shots are a very good thing
> 
> a terrible waste of purple here today, RIP Barney bridge
> 
> http://triblive.com/news/allegheny/9860506-74/bridge-oakmont-demolition
> 
> yes, the new bridge (here under construction, now completed) is as close as it looks, amazes me how they can set the charge so precisely.



A purple bridge and they knocked it down!!!! What a waste......I love old bridges. Explosions are like an art from for me.......lol........is the new one nice?? 

We crossed the Millau Viaduct in France couple of years ago when it was first built.........tallest bridge in the world......think it's about 60 plus feet higher than the Eiffel Tower.......feels very narrow crossing it which didn't help!! It is very high!! 



Wet and cold again today.......still got DH off work......think he may go back tomorrow if his temp goes down, he doesn't look great though. 

Got leg wax appointment later today........ouch! Apart from that another quiet Wednesday..........I need to make some plans.........


----------



## Lynne G

And there's snow every where still.  Roads are mostly clear, but you can't see the stop signs, there's snow piles so high on the corners, it's hard to see, and so narrow.   However, life is getting back to normal after the blizzard.  And thankfully, above freezing this morning, so only on my first cup of tea.

Robbie - oowie.  I hate needles.  Hope you are feeling better and not so sore.

Schumi, hope the waxing went well and your plans for the day went well too.

Mac, hope the house is getting more in order.  Glad to hear you only got rain.

Keisha, haha, Barney bridge.  We still have lots of old bridges around us, none are purple though.

Have a great Wednesday all.  and just think, next Wednesday, we'll be in February.  Time does, indeed, fly.


----------



## keishashadow

I may just have to start rootin for mac's St Louis Cardinals






Haven't been across the new span yet, usually bypass that area via highway to avoid local traffic.  I live miles away but was shocked how loud the blast was & fact that my windows really rattled afterwards.  Never heard of that bridge in france, will have to google.  There's one over the Hoover Dam that is a doozy.

lynne - only thing worse than getting your driveway plowed in is when they dump the snow on the corners = every intersection basically turns into a four way stop.


----------



## macraven

I do love my red birds no matter where I live

Been fitting the flu the past couple of days
Get my second wind late afternoons 
Then my sleep schedule gets screwed up


----------



## keishashadow

mac - team sounds like a fun bunch that don't take themselves too seriously, refreshing.  Lots of bugs running amuck here, i imagine there's a whole bunch of new germs down there waiting to ponce that you haven't worked up a resistance yet.  lol i sound like my mother, her theory and i'm sticking to it.  Who doesn't come back from Orlando with a bug now & again.


----------



## RAPstar

Darn flu shot side effects are kicking my butt.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear that Robbie.  Yep, every year my DM gets her flu shot, she get's a cold.  Still, better than a flu though.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Mac, you too, hope you are feeling better soon.  It''s that time of year for getting sick.  At least it's warmer where you are.

Hmm, the sun is trying to come out, may have to go for a walk.  Bought myself new gloves, as DD took mine.  I like my new ones better, so was a good deal.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope everyone is feeling better. It stinks when you are sick. 
DS is getting his stitches out on Monday. His finger is doing well. I'm so happy there is no infection. 
DH and I are counting down for our next trip. We have 16 days until we are back in Orlando. We are celebrating our anniversary there. Leaving DS at home this time with his grandparents.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I do love my red birds no matter where I live
> 
> Been fitting the flu the past couple of days
> Get my second wind late afternoons
> Then my sleep schedule gets screwed up



Aww feel better soon....flu is horrible! Sleeping during the day does knock you out of sync that's for sure........



keishashadow said:


> mac - team sounds like a fun bunch that don't take themselves too seriously, refreshing.  Lots of bugs running amuck here, i imagine there's a whole bunch of new germs down there waiting to ponce that you haven't worked up a resistance yet.  lol i sound like my mother, her theory and i'm sticking to it.  Who doesn't come back from Orlando with a bug now & again.



DH last year blames his cold when he got home last year on the guy on the seats behind us who sneezed and coughed all the way home on our flight! I put my shiny purple eye mask over my nose and mouth.......lol........but yeah, bugs are everywhere........



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone is feeling better. It stinks when you are sick.
> DS is getting his stitches out on Monday. His finger is doing well. I'm so happy there is no infection.
> DH and I are counting down for our next trip. We have 16 days until we are back in Orlando. We are celebrating our anniversary there. Leaving DS at home this time with his grandparents.



Oh mrsbluer I thought it was mr bluer not the little guy who cut his finger! I must have misread it! Bless......glad he's doing ok though.......



Legs waxed and few other jobs done today......but DH cold seems to have got worse, not better......so no back to work for him tomorrow.....

Got car hire booked for September though........think that's us almost sorted......planning over.......just to get HHN tickets with EP and we're done.......flights, airport hotel, RPR, travel insurance and now car hire........all done.

Tonight, watching the new episodes of the X Files on that android box thingy.........loving this gadget, getting to see things before we get them over here!! 

Had proper fish and chips from chip shop tonight...........hadn't had that for ages........went down well! Lush........

Off for cuppa tea.........


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone is feeling better. It stinks when you are sick.
> DS is getting his stitches out on Monday. His finger is doing well. I'm so happy there is no infection.
> DH and I are counting down for our next trip. We have 16 days until we are back in Orlando. We are celebrating our anniversary there. Leaving DS at home this time with his grandparents.



enjoy!  wish we could join you for our joint anniversary!  first year in forever we have no travel plans in place _wah _

i didn't catch it was your son with the injury, awwww.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> enjoy!  wish we could join you for our joint anniversary!  first year in forever we have no travel plans in place _wah _
> 
> i didn't catch it was your son with the injury, awwww.



Thanks! This is the first trip in a long time that we are without our son. We are really looking forward to it. It would have been fun if you guys could of made the trip. One big anniversary party. Lol

Yes DS was the injured one this time. Funny thing is DH did the same thing to the same hand years ago when I was pregnant with DS. Lol  I keep on saying like father like son.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thanks! This is the first trip in a long time that we are without our son. We are really looking forward to it. It would have been fun if you guys could of made the trip. One big anniversary party. Lol
> 
> Yes DS was the injured one this time. Funny thing is DH did the same thing to the same hand years ago when I was pregnant with DS. Lol  I keep on saying like father like son.



lol in all things it seems.  Make sure to take some pics and share.


----------



## macraven

Have a fantastic  anniversary trip!

Saw on weather channel some nasty storms hit your way earlier

3rd day of being a sicky
I'm starting to act like my cats and not knowing if it is day or night


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, feel better soon. 

Ok, can't find my new gloves.  Apparently, DD took them yesterday, and left them at school.  Riot Act please.  They better come home with her today.   Weather report:  We're again below freezing, and having to remove ice from the car windows.   HeHe everyone looks like their smoking.  Can see everyone's breath.  Ugh, even in the stairwell. 

Have an awesome Anniversary trip Mrs. Bluer.  So nice to get away for some us time.  We were married in February too. No anniversary trips for us though.  Dinner maybe.

So, I'll raise my cup of hot tea, wishing good health and a happy Thursday to all the homies!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes. 

Yes it has been horrible here for a little bit. Still raining and slightly cool. I hate these days. Wish i could just stay home and curl up on the couch. I liked it better when it was cold! Lol

Hope everyone is starting to feel better. It does take time. Drink lots of tea and have chicken soup.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thanks for all the anniversary wishes.
> 
> Yes it has been horrible here for a little bit. Still raining and slightly cool. I hate these days. Wish i could just stay home and curl up on the couch. I liked it better when it was cold! Lol
> 
> Hope everyone is starting to feel better. It does take time. Drink lots of tea and have chicken soup.



You and Keisha share the same anniversary? I must have known that.........when is the actual anniversary?



We are September anniversary...........1992 was a good year for weddings........

Really, really cold here today.........not going out......dh is still off but heading back tomorrow......his cold is improving.......he laughed when I said it was all down to my nursing him better.........what could be mean!!!

Thursday........all day..........bbq chicken and sweet potato wedges tonight.........


----------



## Bluer101

Seeing my other half has no idea about posting photos.


----------



## Kivara

Oh my! That does not look fun!

Feel better Mac!

Happy Anniversary Bluers & Lynne!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Seeing my other half has no idea about posting photos.


OUCH !
Poor baby

Hope having the stitches removed will be painless

Thanks for the healing wishes but I'm still dying here
Feel like I got ran over by a Mac truck


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer - aiyeeeee nasty & sore looking.  looks deep, lucky he didn't have any ligament/nerve damage

mac -take it easy on the cat nip

carole - I quickly realized my soon-to-be DH was, shall we say severely challenged on remembering important dates, before we were married.  Knew he couldn't forget an anniversary on a holiday - Valentines Day.


----------



## Lynne G

That's so funny Keisha.  My DH is absentminded with dates too.  So, we got married the first day of the month, so he wouldn't forget.  He still does sometimes though. LOL  He didn't want to get married on Valentine's nor around Christmas.  Didn't matter to me.  Was colder than hell that day.  And I agree with Schumi, 1992 was the best year to get married. 

Wow, Bluer, poor little bluer!  Yep, stitches are the easiest part.  Hope his finger gets better fast.

Oh no, not a Mac truck for Mac!  Sorry you are feeling so rotten. Drink lots of fluids and get lots of sleep.  Sending hugs.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bluer - aiyeeeee nasty & sore looking.  looks deep, lucky he didn't have any ligament/nerve damage
> 
> mac -take it easy on the cat nip
> 
> carole - I quickly realized my soon-to-be DH was, shall we say severely challenged on remembering important dates, before we were married.  Knew he couldn't forget an anniversary on a holiday - Valentines Day.



Now Valentine's Day rings a bell......must have been mentioned before..........I have a husband who remembers every single date for everything single thing ........kind of opposite challenge for me!! I have to keep up......if it's not on my calendar or diary.......I have been known to forget things....... Not important ones of course........lol......

Bluer..........Nasty looking finger!

mac.......get the coffee going........and keep huddled up in the house..........


----------



## Robo56

The Bluer family. Hope little Bluers finger heals fast. Nice stitch job by the Doc. Happy early anniversary and have a great time at Universal.

Weather here in Florida has not been up to par. Usually this time of year we can get some cool days, but the sun still shines. It's been over cast and rainy way to much this month. If it doesn't stop raining we are going to have to build a ark. 

Mac sending you get well wishes. Have you thought about Tamiflu usually if taken within 2 to 3 days of flu onset can help shorten duration of symptoms. Get well soon.

RAPstar sending get well wishes your way also. Not fun being on the receiving end of the injection. Ibuprofen and Tylenol helps (if you are not allergic) with the soreness and discomfort. Get well soon.

Schumi sending get well wishes for your hubby.  Barbecue chicken sounds yummy.

Keisha and Lynne happy early anniversarys to you all and your hubbys.  Looks like a few of us were married in February.

72 here today. Wish I could send you all the warmth not the rain.

Have a great Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> That's so funny Keisha.  My DH is absentminded with dates too.  So, we got married the first day of the month, so he wouldn't forget.  He still does sometimes though. LOL  He didn't want to get married on Valentine's nor around Christmas.  Didn't matter to me.  Was colder than hell that day.  And I agree with Schumi, 1992 was the best year to get married.



You got married in 92 too Lynne? I know so many people that got wed that year........we were so lucky for our wedding day..........

Sept 5th for us and every Saturday for 8 weeks leading up to our wedding was chucking it down with rain........our day was beautiful........sun shone from first thing and it was lovely and hot.......we were lucky. Next day as we prepared to fly off on honeymoon.......heavy torrential rain again........

Got beautiful outdoor pictures and video of our day........wouldn't have been the same in the rain.......


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> You and Keisha share the same anniversary? I must have known that.........when is the actual anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> We are September anniversary...........1992 was a good year for weddings........
> 
> Really, really cold here today.........not going out......dh is still off but heading back tomorrow......his cold is improving.......he laughed when I said it was all down to my nursing him better.........what could be mean!!!
> 
> Thursday........all day..........bbq chicken and sweet potato wedges tonight.........



Our anniversary is the 15. We got married in 1998. We didn't really want to get married by Valentine's Day but we wanted some family from up north to be there so we picked that day. I'm happy with the day. 

As for pictures my other half knows I don't post them. Lol  I leave that up to him. I'm not as good on the computer as he is.


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> You got married in 92 too Lynne? I know so many people that got wed that year........we were so lucky for our wedding day..........
> 
> Sept 5th for us and every Saturday for 8 weeks leading up to our wedding was chucking it down with rain........our day was beautiful........sun shone from first thing and it was lovely and hot.......we were lucky. Next day as we prepared to fly off on honeymoon.......heavy torrential rain again........
> 
> Got beautiful outdoor pictures and video of our day........wouldn't have been the same in the rain.......




Yep, it will be 24 years next week.  Can't believe it sometimes.  For a change, it's supposed to be 52 degrees on Monday.  Would be probably 30 degrees higher than when we got married.   At least it was a clear day and night.  Just frigid.

Hope your DH is feeling better.  Not fun to be sick when you also have some bad weather too.  And lucky us, we are to get more snow this week-end.  Winter is still here.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Our anniversary is the 15. We got married in 1998. We didn't really want to get married by Valentine's Day but we wanted some family from up north to be there so we picked that day. I'm happy with the day.
> 
> As for pictures my other half knows I don't post them. Lol  I leave that up to him. I'm not as good on the computer as he is.



Lol......took me ages to work out how to post pics......my poor DS was demented trying to remind me year after year.........got it now though.......



Lynne G said:


> Yep, it will be 24 years next week.  Can't believe it sometimes.  For a change, it's supposed to be 52 degrees on Monday.  Would be probably 30 degrees higher than when we got married.   At least it was a clear day and night.  Just frigid.
> 
> Hope your DH is feeling better.  Not fun to be sick when you also have some bad weather too.  And lucky us, we are to get more snow this week-end.  Winter is still here.  LOL



He is getting better thanks Lynne ......you're brave getting married in winter!! Went to a cousins wedding back when I was a kid on Christmas Eve........was such a bad winter and we had about 3 feet of snow........she was beautiful but it was bliddy freezing!!! 



We have to get another storm......Gertrude this one is called......high winds and rain........not looking forward to that.......but better than snow......

Spent ages tonight telling my friend how easy it is and how much fun it is to drive in America........I love driving in Orlando......even the busy bits........it's the only thing DH and I ever argue over.......who gets to drive........love the open roads and no roundabouts........and everything is so well signposted.......but she won't do it.....leaving it to her husband after all..........will keep trying to persuade her as I think she would be fine.......long as you remember what side of the road to drive on..........its easy over there!! 

Watching old episodes of Ally McBeal...........


----------



## keishashadow

Funny, this thread has a ton of August BDs & Feb anniversaries.  Maybe that's why we get along so well, excuse me while I have a kumbaya moment.

lynne - those gloves turn up yet?  I'm down one of my favorites I thought I tossed on couch...yeah I know, everything in it's place, serves me right for not putting them away in the first place.

carole - have realized it can be a very good thang that my mr tends to forget most things.
Robo - I vaguely remember 72 degree days.  Appears we are catching a big break and will have a few day of mid-50's this weekend.  DS & I tried Tamiflu last winter, shocked how well it worked.  I did get flu shot since my mom's nursing home insists upon it. Can't blame them, last year they lost many patients from it on my mom's floor.  She was got bug due to shot being not exactly 'right', but pulled thru.  Scary when the elderly and young to be so sick.  I've had some stomach gunk for over a week off & on, starting to think it may be my last nerve going bad.

filed our tax return this afternoon.  As soon as I did, got a request to do another.  Looks like the W2s are coming out quicker this year. Shocked I had everything I needed over a week ago to file.


----------



## macraven

_so right keisha, feb and aug are hot months in this thread for special days for homies.
and you have both of those months locked up.

gloves, did someone say they needed gloves.....
i opened a box and have 10 pairs of gloves i can donate to any of you.
won't be needing them anymore....

robo, wish it were that easy to take a pill and feel better fast.
i can't take tamiflu or the flu shot and quite a bit of the over the counter stuff per my internist and endo's statements.

i just suffer through the symptoms and wait it out.
i'm drinking so much water i get to sleep about 2-3 hours then up for the bathroom......lol

mrs bluer, why bother trying to learn computer things when you have mr bluer to handle it all for you.......
you have it made.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Ok Janet, now I have kumbaya singing in my head........least I'll have pure thoughts heading to bed tonight.......

Yes mac tamiflu isn't for everyone..........so many issues for folks on other meds or issues.........liquids and rest are hard to beat for the average person........always exceptions of course.........

I got the warmest pair of gloves ever as part of my Xmas gifts........they are toast!!! My friend got the hump as she bought me a red leather pair that don't keep you warm at all.......no competition really........I wear the warm ones when it's bitter.......other ones will be nice to go out dressed with.......

Almost bed time here..........grocery shop tomorrow.......not very exciting at all.........


----------



## Lynne G

Nah Janet, we just were all in love and wanted to be valentines to each other forever.  

After a nice pink sky the dark has let us drop below freezing for the night.  Time to snuggle on the couch after a good meal of Chinese food and hot tea.

Take care all, and Robo, thanks for sending some warmth.


----------



## macraven

Only a couple more weeks til waking dead is on
Quite poetic the show returns on valentines day


----------



## RAPstar

Went to see If/Then the musical last night with a college friend. It was quite enjoyable. And got to meet Anthony Rapp (from Rent, both the original Broadway cast and the movie), and Deedee Magno Hall (the voice of Pearl in Steven Universe, and was also in the 90's Mickey Mouse Club with Britney Spears, Timberlake, et al). 

Every day I go into work I'm always slightly surprised how many people still smoke. And how bent out of shape people get over anything free. (I do customer service for Altria, who owns Marlboro, L&M, Black & Mild, Copenhagen, Virginia Slims, and some other tobacco brands)


----------



## macraven

I think if you worked for Jim Beam or Jack Daniels it would be great
Especially if you got the company freebies


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> Went to see If/Then the musical last night with a college friend. It was quite enjoyable. And got to meet Anthony Rapp (from Rent, both the original Broadway cast and the movie), and Deedee Magno Hall (the voice of Pearl in Steven Universe, and was also in the 90's Mickey Mouse Club with Britney Spears, Timberlake, et al).
> 
> Every day I go into work I'm always slightly surprised how many people still smoke. And how bent out of shape people get over anything free. (I do customer service for Altria, who owns Marlboro, L&M, Black & Mild, Copenhagen, Virginia Slims, and some other tobacco brands)




Long ago now, but I did work retail.  Made me never want to work that again.  Yep, crazy, rude, what?, etc. is what I had to deal with.


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, it was a short week, thanks to the Storm. 






Yes indeed, and another cold and snowy day.  And yes, DD did return my gloves.  Busy day, DD has her basketball game this afternoon, then soccer game at dinner time. I am praying the roads stay clear, as we'll be below freezing most of the day. 

And, do you believe, every hotel I looked at around Sea World for Christmas break does not have availability for all the days we wanted.  Ended up at the Hampton Inn.  Which is now owned by Hilton, or maybe was already?  Either way, that's fine, as I can cancel if I find something else.  Now I guess I should be stalking rental cars.  I don't remember having to book so early,   Oh well.  I will still see if I can get a discount for RPH or Portofino.  We'd spend a few days there and then move to Sea World area instead. 

Hope all are feeling better, and Mac's truck has left. Stay warm, keep dry, and relax, it's the week-end coming up!






   And this should be your goal:






Can you tell I'm happy and can sleep late tomorrow?


----------



## keishashadow

Woke up to snow on the ground this morning, they pushed back our warm weather to sunday, i'll still take it!

andy u do lots of interesting stuffs, will have some tales to tell after working as a call rep. Smoking habit is truly insidious.

another member here of the _'92 Valentines Together Forever Club_

lynne - Found out one of DH's vacation weeks is mandatory over Xmas this year.  Can't imagine not being home for actual holiday but starting to look later in week and having sticker shock since it's likely all the spawn would want to pile on - my dime lol. Wonder how crowded SW gets over the holidays compared to the other parks?  might have to revist that oncce things settle down here.  Have never priced flights during that time period either, what has your experience been?


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Woke up to snow on the ground this morning, they pushed back our warm weather to sunday, i'll still take it!
> 
> andy u do lots of interesting stuffs, will have some tales to tell after working as a call rep. Smoking habit is truly insidious.
> 
> lynne - Found out one of DH's vacation weeks is mandatory over Xmas this year.  Can't imagine not being home for actual holiday but starting to look later in week and having sticker shock since it's likely all the spawn would want to pile on - my dime lol. Wonder how crowded SW gets over the holidays compared to the other parks?  might have to revist that oncce things settle down here.  Have never priced flights during that time period either, what has your experience been?




Both rental and air fare where higher than in the summer and fall, but what can you do, it's the holidays.  I've already booked hotel and car, but hoping and checking for the next couple of months to get some prices down.  I found booking SW when it opens is good, then once it went down a month or so late, I rebooked and glad I did, as prices kept rising as time went on.  For rental, I think the lowest price I got was in the summer, and then prices ran higher and higher too.  I think all the parks bring crowds.  We don't mind, we're early birds and go with the flow.  We did Discovery Cove on Christmas Day last time, and it was bliss.  Last year, we did SW SD, and the crowds did build as the day went on, but we still got to do all and see all that we wanted.  I really like the decorations at SW.  We bought the Super Grover passes again, so doing Aquadica, BGT, SW, and Discovery Cove.  I think we're do Discovery Cove the day before Christmas this year.  Starting to etch my plans slowly.  If you do come to Orlando, we'd be up for a DIS meet.  You may get to see my online gaming DS and foul mouthed DD.  Oh yeah, and low and slow DH.  He humors me and makes a big deal about not going, but does.  He's not good with crowds or flying, but he's so good at not stressing in crowded driving. That's why I stick with Alamo and National, free second driver.  I pay for the rental, he drives.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne ok doesn't sound as bad as i feared.  Do you think the Dec airfare will come out in next round.  I seem to recall when waiting for October, it cuts off around Thanksgiving, but not sure.  used to be a thread here on the SWA release dates historically, but can't find it.  We've been to DC several times, but it's been awhile.  That's a smart move for guaranteed elbow room.

are you Hilton honors?  did you price MVP or one of the sports' team affiliations?  One or the other is usually best rate i find and they are qualifying for honors points.  A new hilton property opened near SW last Nov that had low rates, can't remember which one off hand.  Not much of a pool but when you have aquatica passes, really doesn't matter imo.

Ha, your kids are the norm.  Even tho mine are adults I make sure to read them the riot act before taking them anywhere together, they tend to egg each other on to try and irritate me for sport.Little monsters, now bigger and badder lol.  Will let you know if I get it together. 

Rates i use don't give 2nd driver for alamo any longer.  No costcos nearby us to make membership worthwhile.  I've been using the vegas brazil code and whatever $ off coupon for rates last few years lower than i've paid in years.


----------



## Lynne G

yep Keisha, I am Hilton Honors, and got the Honors online rate for the Hampton on Sea World Drive.  Suite with 2 beds and fold out sofa.  HeHe, DS usually gets the sofa bed.  Fee parking and breakfast.  I'm sure the pool is nothing to write home about, but like you said, water park five minutes away, that we can go to as many times as we want. I'd rather be at the Residence Inn, but all booked already.  I am going to keep trying, as people change their minds on hotels all the time.  I may get lucky, if not, Hampton is okay.  I think it's newer, right near the Hilton, and much cheaper than the Hilton.  And yeah, I do have a Costco card, I have 2 within 25 minutes away.  Right now I used Costco and a Visa code for one free upgrade at Alamo.   Was almost $100 cheaper than National.  With the kids, we need at least a midsize car.   I think it stinks that Alamo took away the free driver from the insiders club.  Anyway, get ready, it's a waiting game for SW.  I think the December SW fares opened around June.  I always stalk the transportation board and SW does list when they open on their website, so I check both frequently.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, I agree......always amazed how many people smoke nowadays........horrible habit........we were amazed when one of my husbands work colleagues said no one would guess he smokes........you can smell him a mile away with the cigarette smell off him! He must be oblivious! 



Wind is hopefully dying down tonight...........where my mum lives the ferries in and out have been cancelled all day again today........

Wine and nibbles ahead tonight.......hopefully all cuddled up with a good movie.......


----------



## RAPstar

Knocked out 160 something emails today. Is it wrong it actually makes me care less when people talk about how "loyal" they are? Like that's gonna magically make me be able to change something in the system that's i have no way to change just for them. Idk. I'm a cranky customer service person. Which is why I'm glad I don't have to talk to them face to face lol


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Knocked out 160 something emails today. Is it wrong it actually makes me care less when people talk about how "loyal" they are? Like that's gonna magically make me be able to change something in the system that's i have no way to change just for them. Idk. I'm a cranky customer service person. Which is why I'm glad I don't have to talk to them face to face lol



Don't blame you Robbie.......I couldn't listen to folk whining about the same thing all day.......

When you see what some folk moan about!


----------



## schumigirl

Pressed reply before I meant to.........

Sunshine is out today.......but it's cold and still a bit wild and woolly outside........having a lazy morning doing nothing much.....had very late night last night.........waiting for lunch time........bacon sandwiches! 

Dinner tonight is in local pub restaurant........looking forward to that......

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## macraven

I read your first post and thought, wow that was short

Then I turned the page and there you were
Happy Saturday homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I read your first post and thought, wow that was short
> 
> Then I turned the page and there you were
> Happy Saturday homies



Yep......I usually ramble on a bit at times.......lol.........


----------



## pcstang

Rut Roh! Mac is a mod now or did I just not ever notice?! Better watch what I say now lol


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats Mac..............


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Rut Roh! Mac is a mod now or did I just not ever notice?! Better watch what I say now lol



It's new..........


----------



## macraven

Thanks homies

I have been out doing errands and hit the post office so my phone was off until I returned home about 5 minutes ago
As usual, I went to this thread first and pcstang's post was the first that came up 
I read it and thought huh, what.....
Then scrolled further and saw it

Guess I should have checked my pm box first to read the news
The info was already sent to me

I'll do my best as a mod for the boards


----------



## buckeev

Mac a moderator?! Heck..I'dda pegged her for a Libertarian...maybe even an Independent.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Mac a moderator?! Heck..I'dda pegged her for a Libertarian...maybe even an Independent.



_you forgot vegetarian.

nope, too much of a meat eater to ever be considered in that category...._


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Don't blame you Robbie.......I couldn't listen to folk whining about the same thing all day.......
> 
> When you see what some folk moan about!



Yes. We have a promotion going on where you earn credits to redeem for prizes, and people act like its the end of the world anytime we have a technical glitch, or they miss a day. 

At the museum today. So slow.


----------



## macraven

_well, give us the phone number and we all will call to help your cause.....
but can't guarentee we all will make a purchase.

(i'm just kidding here...)

but do wish you the best and you can will the credits for a nice prize.
_


----------



## Lynne G

shiny new Moderator tag.... yay Mac!

Still cold, but a sunny day.  

Should I shoot for end of September or Columbus weekend to visit the Darkside, and maybe another mouse party.  Really liked the fall weather last year.   Thoughts?


----------



## macraven

_i always do columbus day time period.
get my homies together for the vip private hhn tour.......

but i might start my trip at the end of september.
always try to get an 18 day trip in for the fall period.

yea, i didn't notice the yellow banner until pcstang posted about it.......
caught me by surprise as i hadn't been on the internet due to out on errands

when i first get on the computer, i always come here before i read anything else which includes pm's_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you forgot vegetarian.
> 
> nope, too much of a meat eater to ever be considered in that category...._



Thank the Lord for that........saw the first line and  

I could never be a veggie either........


Just watched a movie called Sinister with Ethan Hawke..........not great. Searching through for something else now.....maybe a comedy........

Cold here tonight........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Cold here tonight........




Well, if you drink enough wine tonight you won't even notice how cold it is.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well, if you drink enough wine tonight you won't even notice how cold it is.



Lol.........I was on Ginger Beer with a dash of lime tonight........boring I know......well, did have 2 glasses of wine with dinner! 

Just had a power cut here........very odd as we don't usually get them here........we always have candles burning at night so it was all cosy.......but all I heard was groans of no tv!!! Looked out into the distance and it seemed to be all over our village.......didn't last too long though.

Heading to bed soon......it's Sunday here now.


----------



## tink1957

Wow, I leave for a few days only to discover that our Mac has a new tag...congrats lady...you deserve it

I've been busy lately trying to get my house and yard presentable for the insurance company to inspect the roof...got a little carried away and cleaned out a closet that hadn't been touched for a few years...at least I didn't find any snakes this time so it's all good.

Lynne...I love going to the darkside during the last week of September...low crowds and HHN...also APH nights and specials for September are pretty good.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_i was wondering where you have been.
did you go somewhere kewl out of town as in orlando?

yea, got a yellow banner but got to keep my red head tag.
i hope we all never ever lose that proud redhead tag...._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> at least I didn't find any snakes this time so it's all good.



Snakes .........I hate Snakes............now where have I heard that one before.......



macraven said:


> _i was wondering where you have been.
> did you go somewhere kewl out of town as in orlando?
> 
> yea, got a yellow banner but got to keep my red head tag.
> i hope we all never ever lose that proud redhead tag...._



I haven't got a redhead tag.......... 



Been out shopping this morning.......it's freezing! Not a nice day at all........playing poker with DS this afternoon..............

cant believe tomorrow is February........weight loss in January?........Zero pounds off  must try harder!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _i was wondering where you have been.
> did you go somewhere kewl out of town as in orlando?
> 
> yea, got a yellow banner but got to keep my red head tag.
> i hope we all never ever lose that proud redhead tag...._



I self tagged since the tag fairy seems to have flown away...love my redhead tag.

I've been busy with work and when I'm not there I've been working on my house so not much time to chat....but I promise to be better from now on


----------



## tink1957

Carole...I feel your pain...I've been dieting for a month...the good news is I lost 10 lbs the first few weeks...the bad news is I gained back 2 lbs doing the same thing 

Keep at it and maybe we will both reach our goals by September....got to fit into those vacation clothes.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I hear you Vicki.......I should be more motivated as I have New York in May/June coming up quicker than a flash.........but it's not easy! 10lbs well done..........yes we'll have to have a push on this healthy eating lifestyle.......

And today, Kyle ended up going out with friends Karting......so I ended up baking!!!! Good thing is I made a few things I don't really eat, so that's something...... But I did make shortbread......cannot resist that! I can smell flourless choc baking as we speak.......that's for them though........

When it's miserable and raining it's even harder.........

And I think I'm inheriting DH cold!!!

I never thought of self tagging that!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Back at the museum today. Had issues at Taco Bell last night. First the lobby was closed with no sign, then they didn't put one of my items in the bag, but two other items I didn't even order?? Needless to say, I made sure I did the survey that comes on the receipt this time, lol. I usually don't complain though.


----------



## Bluer101

Oh no, a new sheriff in town!!!!







Congrats Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

It isn't that kind of Monday for me.  Up and going before the beautiful sunrise.  Darn DD's soccer game didn't end until almost 11pm.  I am not a late person.  So enjoy your Monday, and I'm off to find caffeine, lots of it. 

And a funny:


----------



## Robo56

Lynne I am with you on the caffeine. Enjoying a big cup of coffee this am.  Overcast here today in my neck of the woods in Florida.

Mac congratulations on your new moderator status  Hope you are feeling better from your bout with the flu.

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Back at the museum today. Had issues at Taco Bell last night. First the lobby was closed with no sign, then they didn't put one of my items in the bag, but two other items I didn't even order?? Needless to say, I made sure I did the survey that comes on the receipt this time, lol. I usually don't complain though.



Lol......my husband laughs as I always do the surveys.........it depends where I am and how I feel if I complain in a restaurant, I usually do if it's not right, but always in a nice way........especially if I've still to eat the food.......... Never been in a Taco Bell.............



Another wild and windy day here........storm Henry is hitting us now.......fed up with all these high winds this year.....much more than usual, still it's better than snow! 

Spicy pulled pork, sweet potato wedges with side salad tonight ......made some coconut ice cream today too......looking forward to it......Vicki.....will only have a small portion of that 

February already.........


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Oh no, a new sheriff in town!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mac.


Tanks deputy

That is one kewl smilie, have never seen it before


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>



This was me today
Woke up before noon


----------



## macraven

Thank you robo.
Between us girls, does the yellow make me look fat.......

Thought I was starting to recover from the flu but ended up sleeping on today until the cats laid on my guts and I had to get up do the bathroom

Florida is supposed to be sunshine and nothing else


----------



## macraven

Schumigirl are you serious that it is already February!


----------



## Lynne G

See that's what cats like to do.  Get up already.  We need petting and food.  Hope you feel much better soon Mac.  Sending more hugs your way.  It's ok to sleep in, I'm looking forward to that when the kids all leave home.  LOL

So, thought, 50 degrees today, so go for a walk.  Looked bright enough to wear my sunglasses.  What's this?  It's raining.  Ugh, not that hard, so finished my walk.  Gulped a huge glass of ice tea, now I feel bloated.  Glad I'm not wearing yellow.......  And no yellow does not make one fat, well, unless you're a minion.


----------



## Lynne G

Wake up Mac!

Oh yeah, and it is February, the first day of it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumigirl are you serious that it is already February!




 

Just realised I haven't changed my calendar in the kitchen.........without that I'm lost.......if it's not marked up on there it doesn't happen.......one of those with columns for everyone.......but they're not allowed to write on it........I like it neat! 

They like to tease me at times if I have written a list for something......I hate anyone else writing on it.......it has been known for one of them to add something and then hide.........lol.......I need to start again with a new list. No I really don't have OCD


----------



## macraven

The pic of that kitty's face, looks like my Luna


----------



## macraven

I put our calendar on the inside of a cabinet door

We list any activities or events on it as a reminder to each other

This is good for me so I know for when Mr Mac will be out of town or tied up for the day

If he is gone for the day, I don't cook and get food out


----------



## Lynne G

I used to have a paper one, but now I go by my phone's calendar.  If it's not in there, I don't know about it.  Funny, my phone even reminds me of events and even tells me how the traffic is to where I should be going.  Nah, none of us are OCD Schumi!  

And yes Mac, I think it looks like Luna too. Thought it was cute and hope it made you feel better.  

Okay, looking at Columbus Day week-end, coming a few days before and staying a few days after.  Car rental price seems high, so I will try again and again.  Thinking a few days at Disney and the rest at RPH or my more favorite Portofino.  I don't care though, either one is fine with me, lowest price will win.  Waiting for APH rates, but so far have SMSM rate at RPH.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Congrats Mac!

Well the stitches are out of DS finger. It looks really good. I'm really proud of him. He handled the whole thing pretty well. I just hope that is the last time we need to go through anything like that. 

Hope everyone is feeling better.


----------



## macraven

That's good news about our boy 

Hate to say this but after raising 4 boys, be prepared for repeats

Hope all doing fine in today's 74 degree weather


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Congrats Mac!
> 
> Well the stitches are out of DS finger. It looks really good. I'm really proud of him. He handled the whole thing pretty well. I just hope that is the last time we need to go through anything like that.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better.



Oh bless him.......it looked so nasty, glad it didn't bother him too much getting stitches out......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That's good news about our boy
> 
> Hate to say this but after raising 4 boys, be prepared for repeats
> 
> Hope all doing fine in today's 74 degree weather



74........lucky ducky........we have 42f today..........and still blowing a gale......not getting it as bad as folks further up the country though and Scotland is getting it even worse.........


I still feel a cold working on me.........nose, head and throat just niggly right now.......sofa day I think. Got plenty of things that help all ails and plenty of warm drinks.......

DH just called to check on me.....told him to bring me home something nice.......

Watched a full episode of Frasier for the very first time..........just putting Die Hard on to watch..........definitely a sofa day now 

Tuesday again mac..........


----------



## Lynne G

What the heck?  Apparently the continuous rain last night has frozen all over my car.  Ok, pull. Pull.  Finally, got the door open.  Scraper where are ya?  Cold start to the day.  Black ice everywhere and just avoided an accident.  Car in front of me hit the car in front of it.  Making that big cup of hot tea now.  

Schumi, hope you are feeling better soon, and DH brought you something nice.    We're to get heavy downpours this afternoon and all day tomorrow.  At least it's not snow.  Puddles everywhere that will just increase over the next day.  Most of the snow is gone, with some large piles still making corner turns tight.

Well, today is Tuesday, and in our neck of the woods, it's:





  Yep, my state's famous Punxutawney Phil will most likely see his shadow this morning.  So, maybe an early spring?

Robo - hope you are doing well and enjoying another cup of coffee this morning.

Mac - hope you are feeling better too this morning, and the cats let you sleep in again. 74 degrees?  Rub it in.  


Now that my hands are warmer from the tea cup, here's to a great day for all the homies!


----------



## keishashadow

mac  !!!!
i get tied up with RL and look what I missed.  Cannot think of a better choice for a mod.  Do you plan on walking softly and carrying a big stick?

Spent the weekend mostly doodling aound outside in that sunny 60 degree weather.  Oddly enough will have snow showers the next two nights but temps still way above the norm here - 50's into the 60's.  Fingers crossed our winter continues with these breaks in the action.

Phil says an early spring.  Odd since it was so sunny he should've seen his shadow.

lynne eeek, guess you didn't catch the break we did.  

carole - die hard - woohoo!  how's the sniffles?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Oh bless him.......it looked so nasty, glad it didn't bother him too much getting stitches out......



He was a champ. It did look better in person although I did get a little sick feeling looking at it one time. It looks so good now. I'm very pleased with everything.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Keisha
Your flashing smilie made my eyes open up....

Good to see you back here

Was about to send out the dogs to find youse


My day started at 1:15
Me Mac woke me up so he could shampoo the carpet in our bedroom


----------



## schumigirl

I'm just up too mac......

Janet..........ended up in bed today.........just a cold.............but boy can it wipe you out.......DS was looking after me with tea and water today as he was home.........never complained once........good lad........

Ladies, my email is down again.........could send out this morning but nothing right now.......it's a fault apparently........will reply when it's back..........

Just had some salted caramel ice cream DH brought me in......and a glazed doughnut..........called it dinner.

Laying along sofa now........that's my night ahead........


----------



## macraven

Feel better real soon homie!


----------



## Kivara

Congrats Mac!

Glad your DS's finger's mending, Mrs. Bluer!

Feel better Schumi and get some rest!

Hope everybody (especially Lynne) is staying warm.


----------



## macraven

Thanks  Kivara!

Are you in the south or north?
Or should I say do you usually use a snow shovel or sun screen?


----------



## Robo56

Ok Florida lived up to its nickname today. The sun shined, nice easterly ocean breeze, beautiful day.

Mac yellow is a regal addition to your avatar. Mr. Mac tied up for the day  LOL
Sending get Well wishes your way.

Schumi get well soon. Colds are not fun.

Mrs bluer glad to hear the little one is mending.

Lynne doing well thanks for asking. Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## tink1957

It was a gorgeous day here...temps in the upper 70s...it's 73 now and we're expecting storms in the early a.m....the price we pay for our few days of sunshine 

Sending Mac and Carole healing thoughts...take care and let your guys wait on you 

Mrs bluer glad to hear the lad is doing better.  Trey cut his finger with a machete when he was around your son's age...he was clearing off the bank in front of our house as a birthday surprise for me...spent my birthday in the ER instead of the nice restaurant we had planned...thank goodness he was ok and kept all his digits.

Janet, I've spent the last few days working outside too...too bad the nice weather won't last...I vote for an early spring


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Tink!  Early spring with nicer weather.  Right now I think I saw the Ark!  So much rain.  And cold rain to boot.  Thankfully, it will be a one day drenching. 

For those homies that are keeping their eye on the calender, for Keisaha:  






Yes it is.  Time for a camel to make its weekly reminder.  Hump day indeed.

Mrs. Bluer, good to hear DS had his stitches out, and healing well.

Mac and Schumi, hope you both are getting over your flu and cold.  Feel better soon.  

BagO, getting ready for the dress hunt?  How's the wedding planning going?  So exciting.

Robo, thanks for the heat thoughts.  We are above freezing just enough that it's all rain and not more snow.  Hope you are enjoying a hot cup of coffee.  

Kivera, thanks for the warm thoughts too.  Sweater weather still.  

Have a great day all!  The week is half over aleady, and Friday is getting closer!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne  having my big cup of coffee this morning  the sun is shining this morning in the sunshine state. High today supposed to be 79. Nice southeasterly breeze. Folks at the beach and parks should have a lovely day.

Sending some sunshine healing to Mac and Schumi get well soon.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Kivara

macraven said:


> Thanks  Kivara!
> 
> Are you in the south or north?
> Or should I say do you usually use a snow shovel or sun screen?



I'm in the northern panhandle of WV...about an hour & a half from Pittsburgh or Columbus. I'm having the weird mild spring rainy weather here this week too. So odd as it's usually pretty cold and snowy here this time of year.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> It was a gorgeous day here...temps in the upper 70s...it's 73 now and we're expecting storms in the early a.m....the price we pay for our few days of sunshine
> 
> Sending Mac and Carole healing thoughts...take care and let your guys wait on you
> 
> Mrs bluer glad to hear the lad is doing better.  Trey cut his finger with a machete when he was around your son's age...he was clearing off the bank in front of our house as a birthday surprise for me...spent my birthday in the ER instead of the nice restaurant we had planned...thank goodness he was ok and kept all his digits.
> 
> Janet, I've spent the last few days working outside too...too bad the nice weather won't last...I vote for an early spring



Oh that sounded nasty Vicki.....a machete ......not a great way to spend a birthday but as you say......least he has all his fingers now!!

Feeling slightly better today thanks Vicki.......just a cold, but just feel 
feel as if I'm superglued to our settee at the moment.........watching the movie The Walk today......about the guy who walked on a wire between the twin towers.......not good for someone who is scared of heights to watch.....my hands are sweating like never before just watching it!

Hope your nice weather sticks around for a while.........


mac.......it's Wednesday........all day.........


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!

lynne - lol looks like the camel spent some time taking a selfie

vicki - holy crap, a machete!!!  Amazing the spots kids can get themselves into isn't it?  Don't think i've ever seen a machete up close & personal, not sure i want to...makes me think of Danny Trejo, followed by Jason.  Never too early to work in a HHN segue

carole - did you try putting a little something, something in your tea? Bugs love to just hang on in the winter.

Kivara - We're (almost) neighbors.  Do you root for the Mountaineers and the Pittsburgh pro teams?


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......Janet, stuck to honey and lemon today....don't want my poor husband to come home and think I've turned into a lush drinking in the day........maybe tonight though........

Never to early for HHN mentions.........

Yeah I never think of a machete without thinking horror film..........


----------



## Kivara

keishashadow said:


> morning all!
> 
> 
> Kivara - We're (almost) neighbors.  Do you root for the Mountaineers and the Pittsburgh pro teams?



Howdy neighbor! I noticed from posts you've made that we must be near each other 

We are HUGE Steelers fans, but not into any of the other sports. I don't watch college football, but my family's full of worthless nuts (Buckeyes) so if I had to pick a team, it would be OSU.

Have a great Wednesday everyone...I'm off to clean the house and decorate for the Super Bowl! WOOT!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I'm glad that everyone has all of their digits and won't be using knives of any kind again. Lol I'll tell you DS is very careful when he has to use a knife. I think he learned his lesson. 

Everyone keep on getting better. The weekend is almost here!


----------



## macraven

_hi ya mrs bluer!

sounds like our boy won't be making the same mistake again.
he was born with 10 digits and we all want it to stay that way.

your trip is coming up soon!
so excited for youse_


----------



## macraven

_i am behind today in the annual wednesday greet off.
i'll rush through my list but if i have an error, just ignore it and read on.
this page will be buried soon so no harm done.......

Vicki wants spring weather so she can start mowing the yard earlier this year, Robo is tied up with a yellow banner and knicknamed herself florida, lynne brought her one hump camel to post today to remind us it is wednesday, all day, Kivara has worthless nuts she wants to trade for buckeyes, schumi superglued her butt to a seat so she won't fall off after drinking her (ahem)lemon honey-less, Keisha thinks we all should use machetes to cut up bugs to put in our tea,and mrs bluer is counting digits on all the homies from now on.

ok, hope i didn't forget anyone._


----------



## macraven

_kivara, well i didn't know you were OSU fan.
anytime that team is on tv, Mr Mac is watching it.

He is a Buckeye, raised in Ohio.
his entire family are nuts also.
i was told it was grounds for divorce if i ever said an ill thing about buckeyes.....lol

the only ohio connection i have had since birth is zanesville.
parental unit's birthplace and childhood start._


----------



## schumigirl

Lemon honey tea doesn't agree with me..........  Will stick to lemon ginger in future......I hate honey! 


Yes mac, my butt hasn't gone far today at all.........DH made dinner tonight........well, he picked up an Indian food menu and ordered dinner.......lol.......said a hot curry would do me the world of good..........time will tell!

Watched the third new X Files episode earlier........hmm. Odd. But funny.........


----------



## macraven

_ok scratched the honey off the above list...._


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh. I have a cold. Or allergies. Idk, it always seems to happen the end of January. It's annoying. Especially when you have sucky insurance (it's the kind where you have to pay out of pocket till you meet the deductible, and then the insurance will cover things). But preventative care is free. Whatever that is


----------



## macraven

_hope you feel better soon homie.
being a sicky is not fun at all.
some of the insurance benefits that companies give their employees are useless

i do hear you on lousy insurance.
mine doesn't cover any of the medicine i am on._


----------



## Lynne G

I'm going to stay away from all you sickies! LOL Please, I don't need to get sick.  Poor DS, since the snow has mostly left, his allergies are starting up.  Medication started for him.  Yeah, my insurance is kinda good, but of course, his medicine went off prescription, so now I pay for OTC, and that's more than triple what I was paying for the prescription.  

I hope all, Robbie, Schumi, and Mac are feeling better, and anyone else I missed.  Sending tissues and hugs.

And so Mac does not need to look at her calendar, or need a reminder from one of the cats:





No sunny start for me, the sound of wet everywhere is taking the place of singing birds. 

Hope you homies have a great day!





(that's a funny for Robo and Mac)


----------



## schumigirl

Feel better Robbie........preventative medicine is all well and good in its place sometimes.......but when ignorant folks cough and sneeze all over you when out and about without covering their mouths there's not much you can do!!! 


I'm a dying swan today.......or duck not quite sure which........hope this is cold getting worse before it gets better............forget how bad colds can make you feel......

It's Thursday Mac..................all day........


----------



## tink1957

Hey Mac...just noticed airfare from atl to MCO is at $104 RT...let's ditch the road trip and fly instead...now to figure out a place to stay 

Carole, Mac and Robbie...wish I was there to feed you all some of my chicken soup......hope you feel better soon.  Carole...borrow Tom's Jack and make lemon-peppermint cough syrup or just skip the lemon and peppermint...that's bound to make you feel good one way or another 

I'm trying to get the motivation up to do yard work today but I'm just not feeling it...it's so much easier to do when it's 70 out as opposed to 40...maybe later


----------



## macraven

So Thursday it is !

Thanks calendar girls......

Hugs , but not close hugs to the sickies here
It is so icky to feel miserable  and achy

I'm doing better today kind of but sending you germ free hugs to all for a quick recovery


----------



## keishashadow

Kivara said:


> Howdy neighbor! I noticed from posts you've made that we must be near each other
> 
> We are HUGE Steelers fans, but not into any of the other sports. I don't watch college football, but my family's full of worthless nuts (Buckeyes) so if I had to pick a team, it would be OSU.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone...I'm off to clean the house and decorate for the Super Bowl! WOOT!



big day is right around the corner

Have to give it to OSU for sure having spirit.  We took a road trip there years ago to see the Stones in concert @ the stadium.  Hotel next to college campus.  Let's just say the kids were lively, cannot imagine how it gets on game day.

me today -  oh joy 

have a good one all


----------



## macraven

_i remember your Stones concert!

i'm looking forward to the commercials for super bowl.
last years radio shack one with all the 80's celebreties were a hoot._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i am behind today in the annual wednesday greet off.
> i'll rush through my list but if i have an error, just ignore it and read on.
> this page will be buried soon so no harm done.......
> 
> Vicki wants spring weather so she can start mowing the yard earlier this year, Robo is tied up with a yellow banner and knicknamed herself florida, lynne brought her one hump camel to post today to remind us it is wednesday, all day, *Kivara has worthless nuts she wants to trade for buckeyes*, schumi superglued her butt to a seat so she won't fall off after drinking her (ahem)lemon honey-less, Keisha thinks we all should use machetes to cut up bugs to put in our tea,and mrs bluer is counting digits on all the homies from now on.
> 
> ok, hope i didn't forget anyone._



Just to be COMPLETELY clear...that's *BUCKEYES*...(and, the NUTS are Kivara's RELATIVES!)


----------



## BagOLaughs

Oh noes! I'm sorry to hear everyone is feeling so under the weather. I hope you all get better soon, if I was on the Disney boards I'd send you all pixie dusk... what should I send on the universal board? Butter beer? Magic spells?a transformer? Lol

Sorry I've been a bit aloof as of late. Really struggling atm. Dead boiler, no heat, no hotwater and difficult landlord.  and work is driving me insane... but I'm sure everything will pick up soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Rachel, that sucks with the boiler. Hope it gets sorted soon........we send Mummy Dust over here.......sending you some.......

Hope Robbie is doing better.......glad you're doing better Mac........Vicki.....hate peppermint too......but love lemon......went through two packs of 6 last few days........

Definitely feeling better today........had the best nights sleep last night......got my ironing out the way this morning......think that's enough housework for today........

Almost time for lunch here...............it's Friday.......yay......


----------



## macraven

ever read the site beyond the thrills?
erik has a nice article about butter beer fudge and treats 

I slept well last night
Kicked Mr Mac to the couch ( snoring like a freight train ) and no issue for me to sleep then

Rachel sorry to read life is getting in the way for you now
Hard to be all happy and perky when you have worries like that 
Landlord, no heat, water and work troubles would make anyone feel down

Giving you a group hug !
‍‍‍‍‍‍


----------



## macraven

_it's friday today, right?
calendar girl never showed up today....._


----------



## schumigirl

Friday all day mac............

DH just told me he got us tickets to go see Rod Stewart at the O2 in London in November this year........yay.....thought he was up to something.......... Looking forward to that show.......fabulous seats too......

Friday night and it's another one staying in..........don't feel like going anywhere at all this weekend.......

Hope everyone has a good weekend........


----------



## tink1957

Love Rod....his was the first concert I ever attended.  I used to go every year he came back to atl but haven't been in ages.

Have fun Carole...


----------



## macraven

I remember him in small faces


----------



## RAPstar

Bought my power pass today. 85 days to go.


----------



## macraven

Yippee skippy


----------



## keishashadow

BagOLaughs said:


> Oh noes! I'm sorry to hear everyone is feeling so under the weather. I hope you all get better soon, if I was on the Disney boards I'd send you all pixie dusk... what should I send on the universal board? Butter beer? Magic spells?a transformer? Lol
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit aloof as of late. Really struggling atm. Dead boiler, no heat, no hotwater and difficult landlord.  and work is driving me insane... but I'm sure everything will pick up soon.



i feel your pain furnace went on the fritz again last night.  Wound up writing a check to plumber today for $700, consider it a win to not replace my boiler.  *Mummy Dust *sent your way to turn it around for you

carole - hot rod!  you'll have a great time

mac - first read thought you said kicked him to the 'curb' lol. 

was moving junk around in basement to allow plumber a bit more room to move, strained my lower back yet again least i have meds leftover from last go-around.


----------



## macraven

_well, to be honest, if i could have kicked him to the curb i would have.....



your back went out???  !!!

oh no.

try ben gay

no one wanted my pork steaks and the works tonight for dinner.
taking son out to a catfish place in a few minutes.
_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _well, to be honest, if i could have kicked him to the curb i would have.....
> 
> 
> 
> your back went out???  !!!
> 
> oh no.
> 
> try ben gay
> 
> no one wanted my pork steaks and the works tonight for dinner.
> taking son out to a catfish place in a few minutes._



i've often had the same thought here but didn't want to break another toe jk

i use $ store icy hot knock off lol.  May have to shell out the big bucks for the real deal tomorrow.

never tried catfish, after seeing how they look in the river, just can't bring myself to try them...farm raised or not.

lynne - forgot to mention this re the change in Rx.  Was surprised last year that two of the meds i needed to take had a promo where the drug company paid for my copay.  Lost our Rx coverage (hopefully not for long!) due to the lock out at DH's work.  I stockpiled maintenance drugs ahead of time but plan on asking dr if he has any samples on hand from the drug reps if we run out.  never hurts to ask imo


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _well, to be honest, if i could have kicked him to the curb i would have.....
> 
> your back went out???  !!!
> 
> oh no.
> 
> try ben gay
> 
> no one wanted my pork steaks and the works tonight for dinner.
> taking son out to a catfish place in a few minutes._



I tried ben gay once.....and I haven't stopped since. *rim shot*


----------



## tink1957

thanks Robbie...I needed that funny.


----------



## schumigirl

Hot Rod right enough.........have never seen him on his own before.......last time was 1985!! 

Oh Janet.......watch what you're doing today with the back........I bought something in Orlando when I hurt my back last year, it worked but my gosh it had a strong medicinal smell off it.........

Had to google catfish.....I just said to mac last week I had never tried them.......not pretty are they! But, one of my favourite fish is monkfish......now that is an ugly sucker too!! Huge thing and you only eat the tail.......lush though!!


Saturday.........not sure what we'll do today......pizza tonight for dinner I think........


----------



## macraven

Morning


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I tried ben gay once.....and I haven't stopped since. *rim shot*



now that i'm done wiping the coffee off my ipad.

not much sleep, glad to have the meds needing to go forth & provision for super bowl tomorrow. 

carole if you think a catfish is a handful, google hellbender & mud puppy.  first time i saw one on my line as a kid thought it was a monster, much to my father's delight.


----------



## macraven

_i love catfish, especially when it is fixed as soul food.
btw, didn't end up at a soul food place last  night as it was closed early.

went to a tex mex joint and we loved it.
large portions on appetizers which we ordered two different ones. 
had to bring one of them home as we needed to make room for the entree we had coming.

so, today the boys get bbq pork steaks if they like it or not.......
spent an hour making potato salad to go with it.

now my situation is what to do for dinner on sunday!
don't want to do pizza as that is what we will have on feb 14th.
screw valentines day, i'm taking over the tv in the bedroom for walking dead.
will order pizza the hour prior to that and call it the meal.....

don't want to do pizza two weeks in a row in case the place we use is lousy.
super bowl and valentine day    walking dead day i need a meal ready to go.
sit it down in front of the boys and then i go to the tv....._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> for super bowl tomorrow.
> 
> carole if you think a catfish is a handful, google hellbender & mud puppy.  first time i saw one on my line as a kid thought it was a monster, much to my father's delight.



It's the Super Bowl tomorrow........I forgot......I don't watch it with time difference now, but I forgot.........I googled those fish.......I would have run from them like the devil himself was after me! Ugly suckers........do they taste nice though.........cos that's the good thing about Monkfish........ugly as sin.....but tasty 

Hope the back is improving........enjoy that Super Bowl..........I need to see who's in it this year.......



macraven said:


> _i love catfish, especially when it is fixed as soul food.
> btw, didn't end up at a soul food place last  night as it was closed early.
> 
> went to a tex mex joint and we loved it.
> large portions on appetizers which we ordered two different ones.
> had to bring one of them home as we needed to make room for the entree we had coming.
> 
> so, today the boys get bbq pork steaks if they like it or not.......
> spent an hour making potato salad to go with it.
> 
> now my situation is what to do for dinner on sunday!
> don't want to do pizza as that is what we will have on feb 14th.
> screw valentines day, i'm taking over the tv in the bedroom for walking dead.
> will order pizza the hour prior to that and call it the meal.....
> 
> don't want to do pizza two weeks in a row in case the place we use is lousy.
> super bowl and valentine day    walking dead day i need a meal ready to go.
> sit it down in front of the boys and then i go to the tv....._



Glad you found another decent place to eat there........you can have pizza twice.......I would!!! Is this a new series of WD? Love bbq pork steaks!!! 

We had pizza Saturday tonight......we had spicy chicken and spicy chorizo with bbq base......Kyle had plain cheese with bbq base too.........lovely!

Watched Ride Along 2 tonight, Kevin Hart and Ice Cube.........funny movie.....funnier than the first one..........Now looking for another to watch.......DH is after a scary one.........I'll watch anything really........

Wine, chips and dip time...........


----------



## RAPstar

I'm watching my blu-ray of Jaws tonight, cause I was reading about the history of the attraction (which was just about as troublesome and expensive as making the movie) and it made me want to watch it again. Such a great film all these many years later. Trying not to eat all my Girl Scout cookies tonight as well. I got the last couple of boxes of Thin Mints and Samoas that the woman at work had. Plus the Trefoils (shortbread), they're my third favorite.

Carole, why are shortbread cookies synonymous with Scotland?


----------



## macraven

I love Girl Scout cookies
Wish I had a couple of boxes of them now

Watching Big .....again
Boring Saturday night


----------



## schumigirl

Love shortbread Robbie........it originated hundreds of years ago.......but as with other things it evolved from a basic bread roll type of food.......traditionally associated with New Year (Hogmany in Scotland) and celebrations like weddings and such......Mary Queen of Scots is believed to have upped its popularity with her love for it........I like the softer shortbread that's known as petticoat tails........instead of cutting it into finger shapes, it's made into a round shape and cut into triangles, bit like a pizza.......buttery and gorgeous........not to be mistaken for the biscuit called shortcake.......not the same thing at all.........

Walkers Shortbread is one of the biggest exports from Scotland, excluding Scotch Whisky I imagine.........



Slept late this morning........cold and windy outside but sun is shining.......watching my guys out washing their cars......they look cold! I'm staying put today I think.........

Baking a ham for dinner tonight............lazy Sunday ahead..........


----------



## macraven

Super bowl Sunday
I'm I'm for the commercials


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Love shortbread Robbie........it originated hundreds of years ago.......but as with other things it evolved from a basic bread roll type of food.......traditionally associated with New Year (Hogmany in Scotland) and celebrations like weddings and such......Mary Queen of Scots is believed to have upped its popularity with her love for it........I like the softer shortbread that's known as petticoat tails........instead of cutting it into finger shapes, it's made into a round shape and cut into triangles, bit like a pizza.......buttery and gorgeous........not to be mistaken for the biscuit called shortcake.......not the same thing at all.........
> 
> Walkers Shortbread is one of the biggest exports from Scotland, excluding Scotch Whisky I imagine.........
> 
> 
> 
> Slept late this morning........cold and windy outside but sun is shining.......watching my guys out washing their cars......they look cold! I'm staying put today I think.........
> 
> Baking a ham for dinner tonight............lazy Sunday ahead..........



I love Walkers Shortbread

I really don't want to be at work today. Hopefully the museum is slow since its SB Sunday.

Going to see a friend of mine in the tour of Bridges of Madison County the musical tonight.


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> I tried ben gay once.....and I haven't stopped since. *rim shot*



That's too funny.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy your play Robbie........never seen that movie either, but didn't know it was a musical too??  I'm trying to pick a new show to see on Broadway this May/June........saw Wicked both previous NY trips and also seen it in London......so have to come up with something different this time around.........suitable for an 80 year old too.......I would see Wicked again as I adore it.....but think my mum fancies something different........prefer to book it in advance so have to get a wiggle on to book decent seats for whatever we end up seeing........


More torrential rain and 60-70-80 mph winds predicted for us again..........so fed up with these gale force winds this winter.............rain has started and winds are getting up right now.........

Enjoy that SuperBowl for all that are watching it........too late for me with time difference......Watching new episodes of The Blacklist through that streaming box........marvellous thing!!!

Monday tomorrow........


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your play Robbie........never seen that movie either, but didn't know it was a musical too??  I'm trying to pick a new show to see on Broadway this May/June........saw Wicked both precious NY trips and also seen it in London......so have to come up with something different this time around.........suitable for an 80 year old too.......I would see Wicked again as I adore it.....but think my mum fancies something different........prefer to book it in advance so have to get a wiggle on to book decent seats for whatever we end up seeing........
> 
> 
> More torrential rain and 60-70-80 mph winds predicted for us again..........so fed up with these gale force winds this winter.............rain has started and winds are getting up right now.........
> 
> Enjoy that SuperBowl for all that are watching it........too late for me with time difference......Watching new episodes of The Blacklist through that streaming box........marvellous thing!!!
> 
> Monday tomorrow........



Matilda was really good.


----------



## Lynne G

Half time was pretty good.


----------



## macraven

Wasn't one of my favorites
Guess it depends if you are fans of the singers


----------



## Lynne G

Actually not a fan of any of them, but at least it was a good time to read the Dis.


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Matilda was really good.



That's one I did think of........everyone is telling me to take mum to see The Lion King........not something I ever wanted to see for some reason.........have to have another look at what's on......but Matilda is up there on the list right now........



Dull housework morning ahead.........pretty miserable outside so don't mind staying in.........have a good Monday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your weather improves Schumi.  At least we have just cold right now.  Another round of snow to come, saying anywhere from 2 to 5 or more inches.  Just enough to make the overnight a white out.  


Yep, Mac.  It is Monday.  And hope you are feeling better and the house is more in order.  

And a funny minion:


----------



## RAPstar

My breakfast today has been a bowl of oatmeal, a cherry Coke Zero, and frozen thin mints. I'm so healthy.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having a cup of coffee this morning.  Weather cooler this week on the treasure coast. Sun is shining that is a plus. 

The Doritos commercial was a scream. It was my favorite by far of the super bowl. Glad the Broncos won. It is a nice send off for Manning if he retires.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> My breakfast today has been a bowl of oatmeal, a cherry Coke Zero, and frozen thin mints. I'm so healthy.



That's what I had this morning Robbie........well, minus the Coke and thin mints........I stuck to tea.......


I have wooden blinds in my en suite bathroom........was cleaning them this morning and they broke.......have to get new ones ordered.......it's not urgent as we don't have anyone look in on us at all.......but annoying! It's an odd size of window so can't just pick something up........

Baked some bread and............yes mac I burnt it.......forgot about it till smoke alarm came screeching on.....lol......then burnt my hand on the hot shelf.........

Hope not to do any more damage today.........


----------



## macraven

I miss all action when I sleep in to noon

Coffee time for me now


----------



## Lynne G

Get to that coffee Mac.  Never a bad time for a cup of it.  Good afternoon!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

I drink my coffee black and strong

No owl poop in mine
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I drink my coffee black and strong
> 
> No owl poop in mine
> Lol



I like mine milky.......think that's why I like Starbucks so much.......

But I'm definitely more a tea drinker here.......especially first thing in the morning.......very rarely drink coffee at home........a friend asked me to make her 5 litres of coffee ice cream with the machine just before Christmas........I didn't even taste it and must have got lucky as she loved it! Bleurgh.......

Just put a large Yankee candle in the bin........lit it and a neighbour popped in just after and said it smelled like nappies (diapers)......lol......glad she's so honest.......it was kinda odd smelling......called Season of Peace........won't buy that one again, I got it as a gift for Christmas from someone.........have relit another called fireside treat that I adore.......smells like marshmallows


----------



## RAPstar

Welp, no more weekend job for me. Apparently you can get fired for cursing in front of a minor in the break room. Oh well, now I can catch up on my sleep.


----------



## macraven

_ robbie.

sorry that happened to youse.


but, now you can sleep to noon like some of us here............_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _ robbie.
> 
> sorry that happened to youse.
> 
> 
> but, now you can sleep to noon like some of us here............_



That's the only silver lining, lol.


----------



## tink1957

Aw Robbie...that stinks.  
Hope you find something better and sleeping late on the weekends sounds heavenly to me so it's not all bad.


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Welp, no more weekend job for me. Apparently you can get fired for cursing in front of a minor in the break room. Oh well, now I can catch up on my sleep.



DOH!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Bluer101 said:


> DOH!!!!



And by minor......it was a teenager. Heavens to betsy


----------



## macraven

Are you saying that a teen, probably at least 16 since she has a job, has never heard a profane word??

I taught middle school then high school and some of those teens knew more words than I did

Just sayin


----------



## RAPstar

They don't work for the museum, they were a volunteer. But still a teenager.


----------



## macraven

I have no words to add


I'm speechless


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> And by minor......it was a teenager. Heavens to betsy



Crikey......teenagers could teach us some new curse words today.......sorry that happened Robbie........hope someone is preparing that teenager for the real world!!

You'll get something better.........



Had awful nights sleep last night........tired this morning.........may have an afternoon nap I think......

Just when I was nearly being convinced I might want to try a cruise sometime next year......saw images of a cruise ship that's had to turn around from the middle of their journey in what looks like hell on earth......hurricane winds and nine metre high waves........eh, not for me.......must be terrifying!!! It was supposed to be heading to Florida.....but has turned back now.......

Have a good Tuesday.........


----------



## macraven

I have no idea what time it is but must be morning time as schumigirl is awake now

Sorry you didn't have a good sleep schumi
Freight train ?
Take a nap later and then you can stay up late tommorow and play here then

Cruise I've never thought of doing them but have friends that love them


----------



## schumigirl

Just after 7am for us..........been up since 6.15 when I heard DS get up..........good thing is though it's starting to get much lighter in the mornings now........

Must be just after 2am for you............

Yes, plenty of folks love cruises but I've never really wanted to do one........I've crossed the channel and the North Sea loads of times in normal ferries to get to different countries in Europe over the years first one I was about 4 or 5.....I do remember one particular journey to Holland many years ago.......oh my.........thought that was the end of times!!! Will stick to planes..........


----------



## macraven

Yes just after 2:30 here

Sun doesn't come up here until about 7:30
I'm at the end of the time zone
But sun up longer in the evening which I like

I too like planes better than boats


----------



## Lynne G

Me too. I even get sea sick.  I'm not a fan of motion.  Luckily medicine makes me at least tolerate both planes and ships.

OK, we have a dusting of ice and snow on the car, and more to come, now saying about 4 inches of snow today.  Gray start, no sun to see yet.

That's a shame Robbie.  As having 2 teens, let me tell ya, even the younger DD can curse better than most adults.  I think most kids, by high school, have heard curse words before.  Hope you find a better fit for a week end job, if you need it.






Yes,  it's Tuesday, and a hot cup of tea for me.  

Hope all are feeling good, and hope Schumi has a better night's sleep tonight.  Mac, I assume you're still asleep.  Sweet dreams this morning.

Off to warm up my hands.


----------



## Lynne G

Mardi Gras Indeed.  Enjoy the beads, and celebration today.


----------



## macraven

Woot
Mardi gras time.       


Time for coffee


----------



## macraven

Snow flurries happening

But it's melting as it hits the ground


Now i can feel like I'm part of the weather conversations here


----------



## RAPstar

I'm so tired today. I just got a venti dark roast Starbucks.


----------



## macraven

That will wake you up !


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, staying lighter for longer at nights too now......the days are definitely stretching out.......summer will be here before we know it.......... I wish.

Snow flurries are ok mac.......least it's melting.........fairly cold and rainy here.......went out earlier for a bit and I didn't stay out long........I miss the sunshine and heat!

Had oven roasted salmon with spicy red and yellow peppers for dinner tonight........nice. Then some coconut ice cream........just a little


----------



## macraven

_i never thought i would say this but 36 degrees really seems cold now......

i can remember living north and going outside in that temp with just a jacket on.

i think i am officially a wimp to cold now.....



surprise lynne, the cats got me up early to be fed.
but in my sleepy stupor, i put one of the cats food in the water bowl by accident.
three bowls in a row on the floor and i must of had my eyes half way closed when i did that.

schumi, coconut ice cream?
i bet that tasted good!_


----------



## schumigirl

36f IS really cold mac.........that's almost freezing!!! I must be a wimp too.........and happy to admit to it.......I think I must have been a lizard or a gecko in a precious life........an absorber of heat......that's me.......

Were the cats happy with wet cat food?? 

Coconut ice cream was gorgeous.......I've played around with several variations, from lime to ginger to cherries and even kaffir lime leave flavour to emulate one I had in a Thai restaurant one night.......but the nicest is plain old coconut with white chocolate or marshmallows.........had a lovely simple coconut ice cream in Islands one night.......lush!!!! Can you tell I love coconut........ Not great for healthy eating though......

Watching episode 4 of new X Files........


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac....at least you didn't do like I did this morning and use the pour side of the cinnamon instead of the sprinkle in my coffee...I had to scoop out about 3 Tablespoons ...good thing cinnamon floats.

We had snow flurries too...I think it feels colder here since it was almost 80 last week...it's the fluctuations that get you.

Carole...I love anything coconut...might have to visit Islands on our next trip


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> 36f IS really cold mac.........that's almost freezing!!! I must be a wimp too.........and happy to admit to it.......I think I must have been a lizard or a gecko in a precious life........an absorber of heat......that's me.......
> 
> Were the cats happy with wet cat food??
> 
> Coconut ice cream was gorgeous.......I've played around with several variations, from lime to ginger to cherries and even kaffir lime leave flavour to emulate one I had in a Thai restaurant one night.......but the nicest is plain old coconut with white chocolate or marshmallows.........had a lovely simple coconut ice cream in Islands one night.......lush!!!! Can you tell I love coconut........ Not great for healthy eating though......
> 
> Watching episode 4 of new X Files........



_my cats are spoiled.....
as hungry as they were, they rejected the food in the water bowl.
count me in as being a gecko also...._



tink1957 said:


> Hey mac....at least you didn't do like I did this morning and use the pour side of the cinnamon instead of the sprinkle in my coffee...I had to scoop out about 3 Tablespoons ...good thing cinnamon floats.
> 
> We had snow flurries too...I think it feels colder here since it was almost 80 last week...it's the fluctuations that get you.
> 
> Carole...I love anything coconut...might have to visit Islands on our next trip



_yes, it was 78 last week and my flowers started to bud open.

can you believe a couple of schools here had a 2 hour late opening so all could get to school safely this morning.....


tink, i would have thrown the coffee away and started over.
i drink my coffee black_


----------



## Lynne G

Eeeew, I don't mind some cinnamon but not much.  I had that done on my oatmeal the other day, and I made my DS eat it.  

We are still just above freezing and snowing.  Not going out tonight, will be way below freezing overnight.  We will be single digits at night the next couple of days.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, IT at work recently sent a message saying to uninstall Google Chrome, making us have to use internet Explorer. It literally takes me twice as long to do anything in IE. I hate it. I'm breaking the rules tomorrow and putting Chrome back on my computer. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie, I use Chrome at home too.  We can't use it at work either.  Bummer.  I think some websites look much better in chrome.

Apparently Elsa has taken over, and we'll be below freezing for the next 114 hours, with increasing wind chills to -15 or more degrees.  Frozen indeed.   So much salt on our streets for the 3 or so inches of snow we got last night, it's noisy in the car.  Thankful though, as there's still some icy spots.

And, today is:






And of course, for Keisha:





  Hump Day indeed.  

Booked the FQ to visit the mouse, then RPR to visit some mummies.  First 2 weeks of October.  Now patiently waiting for SW to open the flights in October.  So far my rental is more money than my rental in December.  I'll keep at it though, it better reduce for both trips!

And now, my second cup of tea is calling,

Stay warm, stay dry, stay healthy homies, and have a great day!


----------



## macraven

Drinking coffee now
Will miracles ever cease........
Scary thing for me, in bed at 2:30 am and up at 7:20 this morning 

I think it was that camel waking me up 

Lynne you are all set for two trips now
Hhn is calling your name I bet

Yea the rates go up for wdw and UO in early October but it's the weekends that are really high
I like to hit wdw late September as they are decent for rates but high on the weekends

I don't have my air are up either, waiting for later this month to do that

Hope all the homies have a good hump day!

Where is Kivara ?
She and a few others are Mia 

Bluers go to the darkside this weekend
Anniversary for them
Waiting for their postings from there


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...hope all are well on this cold camel day.

I tried to book our HHN trip online and it said they were experiencing technical difficulties  ...don't know why I bother to try since I've only been able to do it once in all the times I've booked.  I always have to call but thought I'd give it a shot since all my info is in my you first account...should be easy...not.

I went to the bank this morning to make a deposit and the wind was blowing so hard it blew my receipt across the parking lot...could be worse at least it didn't blow out my deposit.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Least you didn't have to run round the car park picking up a load of dollars in the wind Vicki........ Hope you get your trip sorted out soon........for us to buy our horror night tickets from Universal we always have to end up calling......it's never gone through online with us........

Really cold here too..........beautiful day though but very brisk! 

Yes Bonny hasn't been on for a while either........like her doggy pics........I miss Mad Hattered........where is that guy.........and whatever happened to the Dark Marauder.........now he is mia.........



Very quiet night.........we are both sitting with iPad's while listening to 80's music.........having two conversations at the same time.......lol.......he mentioned to an American who is visiting his office today about our trip and he asked  how much a rental car is for us.......American guy almost choked when DH told him how much we paid. Told us he rents a car in Orlando for 10 days for less than $200!!!! Wow........that is cheap!! That's life..........

Got lunch date tomorrow with girlfriends........fancy some seafood I think.......

Having a bud............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, HHN did call me again.  Really enjoyed that time of year.   Hopefully I can get a better rate For RPR, as it is almost $500 more this year.  I will hope the APH rate will be better than the SMSM rate I have, and I will keep checking cheap tickets and orbitz too.  Still deciding on the holiday one.  Most Likely near SW as that is not a bad drive to Universal and we are doing DC, so makes most sense.

I am still cold.


----------



## keishashadow

random thots as i drives by after hearing the siren call of the camel:

so was it one of the seven dirty words ala george carlin?

dollar general has clones of girl scout thin mints...no, scratch that they taste better cause they're cheaper

i like bruno mars & love the uptown funk song

have chrome & IE on desktop.  when wearing my tin foil hat, only use inprivate mode

I expect to be really cold(er) soon, dreaming of upcoming travel makes it bearable


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, Keebler has a knock off Samoa that's not half bad. 

They had a bookseller in the big cafeteria we have in our building (just fast food places), and they had a copy of Ready Player One for $10 so I got it and I'm a chapter in and already hooked


----------



## macraven

_i could go for cheap on those cookies._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i could go for cheap on those cookies._


_
Say it loud...I'm cheap and proud .  _I embrace that "c" word.


----------



## macraven

You are the queen of the C word
(Cheap and cute)


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Janet, Keebler has a knock off Samoa that's not half bad.
> 
> They had a bookseller in the big cafeteria we have in our building (just fast food places), and they had a copy of Ready Player One for $10 so I got it and I'm a chapter in and already hooked


Is it a cook book?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Is it a cook book?



no


----------



## Bluer101

It's cold here in south Florida tonight, just saying. 

One day of work then going home for the weekend.


----------



## macraven

I think you should take all of us homies with you so we can help celebrate your wedding anniversary 

On the other hand, maybe that won't be the best idea......


So now cold is it there?
40?


----------



## Lynne G

We're rockin" 19 with a wind chill in the negative numbers.  Right now a snow squall, which is sticking to the roads and making a mess.  Ahh, I'm dreaming of vacation too Keisha.


----------



## Bluer101

I'm cool with everyone joining for our anniversary trip. Always room for homies.  We can have a big Mardi Gras party Saturday night. 


This morning on my way to work. 45 out.


----------



## macraven

That is kewl
I clicked on it and was suprised


----------



## schumigirl

So we're all feeling it cold...........freezing here too........we've had 1c all day today......32f.


Had wonderful day out with girlfriends today.......spa for some treatments and nice lunch with cocktails and wine.......although I'm not great with alcohol during the day........just wanted to sleep when I got home.......lol.......but it was a lovely day........

Quiet night tonight though........cup of tea time........


----------



## RAPstar

Going to see Deadpool tonight at the new Alamo Drafthouse they opened close to downtown. It's still in soft opening so I get 50% off my food. Woo!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> _Say it loud...I'm cheap and proud .  _I embrace that "c" word.



Lol........I think my husband may want to swap you for me when we get together.........he would love me to embrace that word now and again........he says I don't know how to spell cheap.......it may or may not be true......

Enjoy the movie Robbie.......


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> Going to see Deadpool tonight at the new Alamo Drafthouse they opened close to downtown. It's still in soft opening so I get 50% off my food. Woo!




Lucky you.  My DS18 is so ready to see that movie.  Me too, actually. We'll go tomorrow afternoon, as school is out, and I'll take off work.  Half off food would draw me there for sure too.  Not around where I leave.  oh well.  Hope you enjoy the movie tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie just googled that movie.........I've become a recent convert to these types of movies......didn't quite get them before.....but I watched Antman a few weeks ago and loved it.......so I'm definitely going to watch that......DH is happy I'll watch them now........


----------



## damo

Mac, you are doing an AWESOME job as moderator!!!!


----------



## macraven

_thank you damo, that means a lot.
_


----------



## macraven

_you know, we are missing another homie here, micky mouse.
well, she has her screen name in a different language but it translates to mickey mouse.

she had her baby last september, showed us a few pics and probably very busy with the little one and school now.







just have to say it always breaks a mother's (mac) heart when her kids/homies don't drop in occasionally.....



sitting here and going down memory lane thinking of all the homies that have stopped by here over the years.
i love it when they drop by even if it is a quick hi and bye to us._


----------



## schumigirl

yep, so many don't post any more.....yankeepenny, minniejack, tinkertude, sharkygoddess, tlinus, rvgal, worfie, circelli, StL.......and many, many more .......miss a lot of the old faces.........especially Mad Hattered.......him and his wife are lovely and his posts were always fun!!

Miss Mikki will be back with an update on the little one I hope.......

Nearly bed time for us over here.........it's minus 2 here tonight........Celsius of course..........bit Baltic!


----------



## macraven

_went out to eat at a tex mex place and it wasn't bad at all.
portions were huge so ended up bringing a portion of mine back home.
i have no idea why i do that as once it is in the fridge overnight, it doesn't heat up well and just gets tossed in the garbage can....
_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _went out to eat at a tex mex place and it wasn't bad at all.
> portions were huge so ended up bringing a portion of mine back home.
> i have no idea why i do that as once it is in the fridge overnight, it doesn't heat up well and just gets tossed in the garbage can...._



Sounds like me too.


----------



## macraven

_if you lived closer to me, we could switch the styrofoam containers and see which we liked best.

getting ready to load up the car and head north Bluer?

well, not that far north like in chicago but to RPH_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _if you lived closer to me, we could switch the styrofoam containers and see which we liked best.
> 
> getting ready to load up the car and head north Bluer?
> 
> well, not that far north like in chicago but to RPH_



Container swap sounds interesting. Maybe we can get a few others to participate. 

Yep, packed and sitting on the couch watching Transformers waiting for the dryer to stop. Get up in the am and head to RPR.


----------



## RAPstar

Deadpool so sooooooo good. Well any chance to see Ryan Reynolds' behind is good really. Tee hee


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Container swap sounds interesting. Maybe we can get a few others to participate.
> 
> Yep, packed and sitting on the couch watching Transformers waiting for the dryer to stop. Get up in the am and head to RPR.


No one is jealous here....


----------



## macraven

Well my cars didn't lick the food in the styrofoam containor so it is still pretty tasty

Maybe a few cat hairs on the box .....


----------



## Bluer101

Getting ready to leave the house. Next stop dunkin donuts on the turnpike. 

Who's meeting up today??


----------



## Lynne G

Not me Bluer, but you and Mrs. Bluer have a great time celebrating your anniversary.

Ahh Schumi, I understand.  It's now 14F and will be 9 by Sunday.  Just too blessedly cold.  No Polar Vortex, just Arctic Air.  Either way, I wish it would stay north of me.

HaHa Mac.  I used to always take a doggy bag home, but not any more.  No one seems to want to eat what's in the to go container, and we don't have a dog right now.






  Even in the cold, YES, it's Friday!  






So with that, I need an XXL cup of hot tea.  Well, that and a krimpet, butterscotch this time.  

Stay warm all you cold homies!  Safe travels to those on the road homies, and to all, enjoy this lovely holiday week-end!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies 
Every day is Friday to me, sometimes

Stay warm today

Wouldn't it be fun to prank call the Bluers at midnight 

Jk


----------



## Bluer101

Crank call all you want. I'm pulling the plug out the wall, lol. 

We made the decision to bring DS last night. He goes everywhere with us except our first HHN. So we were having a hard time with him not joining in the fun. 

At the plaza about 1 hour out of RPR. Getting ready for my coffee and breakfast. 

Still looking for people to join.


----------



## macraven

I think we all just for an invite to stay with the Bluers this weekend

First dibs for the couch 


Have a great weekend!

Let us know how the crowds are this weekend


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I think we all just for an invite to stay with the Bluers this weekend
> 
> First dibs for the couch
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Let us know how the crowds are this weekend



You could sleep with DS on the couch.


----------



## macraven

Ok but does he snore?


----------



## schumigirl

Blues have a wonderful weekend for your anniversary............

Not as cold today......not that you'd notice........freezing and frosty first thing but beautiful.......now it's dull and miserable with snow apparently forecast........I hate snow!

Had fun day with DH today as he was off........Pizza night tonight instead of tomorrow.........

It's Friday............


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Container swap sounds interesting. Maybe we can get a few others to participate.
> 
> Yep, packed and sitting on the couch watching Transformers waiting for the dryer to stop. Get up in the am and head to RPR.



which transformers?  yes, i'm a big fan.  Have fun with the whole bluecrue

As i'm contemplating the possibilty of -30 wind chill this weekend, will dream of sunny florida.  need to go out today & do all the stuffs i've been putting off all week.  have several layers on, don't think it'll be enough.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Blues have a wonderful weekend for your anniversary............
> 
> Not as cold today......not that you'd notice........freezing and frosty first thing but beautiful.......now it's dull and miserable with snow apparently forecast........I hate snow!
> 
> Had fun day with DH today as he was off........Pizza night tonight instead of tomorrow.........
> 
> It's Friday............



Thank you 



keishashadow said:


> which transformers?  yes, i'm a big fan.  Have fun with the whole bluecrue
> 
> As i'm contemplating the possibilty of -30 wind chill this weekend, will dream of sunny florida.  need to go out today & do all the stuffs i've been putting off all week.  have several layers on, don't think it'll be enough.



It was the original on regular tv.


----------



## keishashadow

just found out DH 'lost' our vacation week at Xmas time, company ramping up the game playing.  Waiting to hear what week they plan on tossing to us to replace it.  The Mr is not amused, usually this sort of thing rolls off his back.  Glad we didn't make any non-cancellable plans.

carole i am now lobbying for pizza too.  family wants spaghetti, one with red sauce, the other scampi.  not feeling playing a short order cook today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> just found out DH 'lost' our vacation week at Xmas time, company ramping up the game playing.  Waiting to hear what week they plan on tossing to us to replace it.  The Mr is not amused, usually this sort of thing rolls off his back.  Glad we didn't make any non-cancellable plans.
> 
> carole i am now lobbying for pizza too.  family wants spaghetti, one with red sauce, the other scampi.  not feeling playing a short order cook today.



That sucks with the Xmas week!!!  

Just finished our pizza........gorgeous! I used to hate pizza many years ago.......I know.........yeah go with pizza......easy option sometimes.........although my Italian friend tells me it's sacrilege to have bbq sauce on the base like we do........she doesn't get it at all........I tell her it improves it.......lol.....she knows I'm not a fan of Italian food generally..........

Just had some salted caramel ice cream.....not home made.....courtesy of Haagen daz............I'm full!!!


----------



## macraven

Oh no


Christmas week was taken by the grinches


----------



## Kivara

Hey all...man have I missed a lot! I just skimmed through since I was 6 pages behind. Hope everyone is feeling better and staying warm. Sorry to hear about the job Robbie!

My appendix decided to be a jerk and rupture on me last Thursday. I've been home for about 5 days now, and I'm finally able to sit upright at the computer again. Short of any more of my organs  deciding to mutiny, I'll be around


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Kivara......how awful!! We wondered where you were..........you have a good excuse for your absence......

Hope you feel back to normal soon.......plenty of rest and being taken care of helps..........


----------



## macraven

Kivara sending you big but gentle hugs

Take it easy resting up and don't bend and pick up things
It will take you a good number of months since it ruptured in you
I went thru that also 2 years ago

Eat chocolate, watch game shows and take pain pills
Well that or listen to what your doc told you 


I was about to send out an sos since you disappeared 
Glad to hear from you
Sad to hear it was surgery


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Schumi and Mac...every day gets better! I was finally able to walk the stairs yesterday, WOOT! Heading back to my couch now and watch some more Kitchen Nightmares...Gotta love Gordon Ramsey, he's a hoot!


----------



## macraven

Ramsey sure is!

I've been watching hgtv
Trying to get ideas on decorating and how to do window dressings


----------



## Lynne G

Kivara, sending well wishes your way. Glad to hear you are resting and taking it easy.  

Keisha, that really stinks.  At least you know now.  Not a big Transformer fan, but I think we have all on DVDs.  Just got back from seeing Deadpool.  Was a good movie.  Some really funny.   Kids enjoyed it too.

Hmmm, pizza.  Maybe, but we had pasta with my homemade meat red sauce, so maybe chicken tonight.  I think ice cream for dessert sounds good Schumi.  Just relaxing now.


----------



## schumigirl

mac........I remember your burst appendix..........and what you did despite being poorly..........I don't forget  You did well with your recovery........

Lynne........ice cream is the perfect desert..........no effort, even if you make it yourself.......not that I did tonight.......shop bought  hope your weather gets a bit better..........

Can't abide Gordon Ramsay.............sorry.......... 


Been watching old episodes of Ally McBeal tonight...........the episode with Haley Joel Osment as a boy dying of cancer.......horrible episode.......needed a lot of tissues........had to watch a funny after that one!!! So The Sixth a Sense it is......... More hankies needed............

Sleep in late tomorrow


----------



## macraven

I loved sixth sense


----------



## schumigirl

Yep......love that movie!!

Think I mentioned previously.........I may have been the only person in the world left not to know the twist on that movie first time I saw it.......I was glad of that as it genuinely shocked me.........unfortunately every Shyamalan movie since I have predicted the twist.............I hate that! 

Will stay up late to watch this and then bed..........

Hope Keisha got her pizza...........


----------



## macraven

Now I want pizza


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now I want pizza



Lol.......sorry.........ours is gone.........

Go get yourself a pizza Mac........sure the family won't mind.........it's Friday after all.......well, nearly Saturday for us now........but it's all the same........

I like pizza.........


----------



## pcstang

Been watching Hell's Kitchen for a few years. How in the world can the chefs never cook scallops correctly?!?!? 
Happy anniversary to the bluers. Wish we were at USO too
75 degrees here today! Ready for summer!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Been watching Hell's Kitchen for a few years. How in the world can the chefs never cook scallops correctly?!?!?
> Happy anniversary to the bluers. Wish we were at USO too
> 75 degrees here today! Ready for summer!



I know......... Scallops........simplest thing in the world to get right.......I gave up watching as it was too frustrating!

Very jealous of your temps pc...........


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Now I want pizza





macraven said:


> Now I want pizza







schumigirl said:


> Lol.......sorry.........ours is gone.........
> 
> Go get yourself a pizza Mac........sure the family won't mind.........it's Friday after all.......well, nearly Saturday for us now........but it's all the same........
> 
> I like pizza.........






pcstang said:


> Been watching Hell's Kitchen for a few years. How in the world can the chefs never cook scallops correctly?!?!?
> Happy anniversary to the bluers. Wish we were at USO too
> 75 degrees here today! Ready for summer!



Might go to Sal's tonight, want to join.

We watched Hell's Kitchen too but not this season. We do enjoy kitchen nightmares and restaurant impossible too. 

Ramsey did a show not to far from the house and after I saw the news article it was too late to go meet him. I believe it was in 2008.


----------



## buckeev

_went out to eat at a tex mex place and it wasn't bad at all.
portions were huge so ended up bringing a portion of mine back home.
i have no idea why i do that as once it is in the fridge overnight, it doesn't heat up well and just gets tossed in the garbage can....
_



Bluer101 said:


> Sounds like me too.



Which part Mr. B?...You don't heat up well...or ya get tossed in the garbage can?  
*
Y'all have PHUN!!! *


----------



## macraven

Well the slop I made (baked lemon garlic chicken) didn't turn out like i thought it would 
Mr Mac eats everything i cook even if he doesn't like it
 Didn't happen that way tonight 

Gave him a box of Russell stover chocolates to eat

Going out soon to Arby's for sandwiches

Pizza night will be Sunday 
WD on and I'll be in front of the tv


----------



## keishashadow

Kivara said:


> Hey all...man have I missed a lot! I just skimmed through since I was 6 pages behind. Hope everyone is feeling better and staying warm. Sorry to hear about the job Robbie!
> 
> My appendix decided to be a jerk and rupture on me last Thursday. I've been home for about 5 days now, and I'm finally able to sit upright at the computer again. Short of any more of my organs  deciding to mutiny, I'll be around
> 
> View attachment 151099


 so sorry to hear, scary stuff.  Glad to hear you're on the mend.  Keep a handle on those  remaining organs!  Are you well medicated to keep away the pain?

carole i remember mac super-trooping it to HHN after her appendix ordeal.  Ditto for DH after being hospitalized for the pneunomia.  Gotta have those priorities in order.  Speaking of which, vacation is high on my list.  Employer has been jerking employees around for over 6 months, but when they mess with vacation time - it's on!

grocery store as expected pre snow/cold-maggedon.  My usual shopping day, got the bare minimum and booked on out of there.  Wound up making shrimp scampi for the mr, rigatoni casserole for me & middle DS and spaghetti for jr.

going to crack a bottle of wine and settle down with Goosebumps movie, then brush up on last few episodes of TWD.  Mr Ramsey gives me a headache with all that screaming, but to each their own!


----------



## macraven

_goosebumps and wine seem to go together well.

just got back from an Arbys run._


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> _went out to eat at a tex mex place and it wasn't bad at all.
> portions were huge so ended up bringing a portion of mine back home.
> i have no idea why i do that as once it is in the fridge overnight, it doesn't heat up well and just gets tossed in the garbage can....
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Which part Mr. B?...You don't heat up well...or ya get tossed in the garbage can?
> *
> Y'all have PHUN!!! *



Could be both, lol. 


We had Hotdog Hall Of Fame. We weren't to hungry so that was fine. 

Back in the room and going to chill before hitting the hay.


----------



## macraven

Have a fun tomorrow


----------



## schumigirl

Never heard of Russel Stover chocolates??? Never been to Arby's either..........

Janet....yes, your husband was a trooper too......I remember that!!   Yeah messing with vacations would turn me into a raging tigress.........we're watching Goosebumps tonight if friends don't pop in.........wine last night so maybe a pitcher of cocktails tonight..........


Raining this morning..........just had hailstones after having brilliant sunshine..........some snow and that's all seasons in one hour!!!

Waiting to go out this afternoon.............Indian takeout tonight..........Chinese for DS who doesn't really like curries........we like em hot!!!

Off to do some laundry.........have a great Saturday........


----------



## Kivara

Thanks for all the love everyone!

Sorry to hear about your Dec trip Keisha! Hope things get better.

With everyone chatting about foods, I want pizza and ice cream now; or some Arby's! 

Happy anniversary Bluers!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kivara glad to hear you are doing better. Thank you for the anniversary wishes. I love the minions! 
We are having a great time. The weather is wonderful. A little crowded in the parks but that was expected. 
Keisha sorry to hear about Dec trip. Something better will come up I'm sure. Hope everyone is doing well and having a great Valentines weekend.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Bluer and Mrs Bluer

Have the bestest day of the year

I hope you all had ice cream and cake for breakfast 
Bet little bluer would like that

Kivara hope each day you feel better and stronger!
It will take you a bit of time to recover

Schumi the things you said you did not know about are on the cheap end of foods
But I love them..........lol
Russel stover is chocolates
Arby's is a fast food roast beef sandwich place, all over the north and down here where I am

I adore Indian food, have a feast tonight!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _goosebumps and wine seem to go together well.
> 
> just got back from an Arbys run._



vodka worked, DH cracked a beer before I could inform him of my plans.  mixed it with mango cranberry juice and ginger ale w/some sliced fruit.  may have to refine that recipe again tonight

i joke no idea exacty from whence the 'meat' originates but enough horsey/BBQ makes it go down smooth.  Our local one has a 5 for $5 happy hour. 

kivara - how long did dr tell you to stay off work/recovery time? 

should've booked the airfare yesterday and cancelled if we didn't get the replacement week we wanted for vacation.  Way down doubled overnight.


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from the artic north.  Ok, just the weather.  Darn frozen pipes this morning.  Told the kids to keep flushing the toilet upstairs, to keep the cold water line unfrozen.  

Chinese tonight sounds good.  DD has a game at dinner time, so late dinner for us. 

Kivara, sending you more good wishes for a fast recovery.  

Bluers, happy anniversay wishes!  Sounds like a fun time in the park.

Mac, made such a good chicken meal last night, no left overs.  I usually get at least one kid that does not like what I cook.  Guess I got lucky this time.

Keisha, sorry to hear in the jump in air fare.  I am kinda scared what SW will start out offering next week.  I will book at the crack of dawn for Christmas.  I want the flights I want, as for some strange reason, SW has very few direct flights to orlando.

Valentine wishes to all!​


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary to the Bluers  Hope you have a blast at the parks.

Wishing Kivara a speedy recovery...take it easy and get lots of rest.

Carole...you've never had Arbys and I've never had Indian food...I think we're both missing out on something good.

Lynne...sending warm wishes your way 

Janet...maybe SW will have a good sale...I think the flights usually go on sale in March and around Memorial day...good luck.

Watching TWD marathon to gear up for tomorrow...trying to keep my mind off the smell of the roast in the crock pot which is a few hours from being done.

Now I'm on the claimed gang episodes...too disturbing but what isn't on this show which is why we love it.

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the Bluers are having a lovely anniversary weekend......... I'm sure they are though........

and a very Happy Anniversary to Mr and Mrs Keisha..........have a lovely day Janet........

Vicki......you've never had Indian food? I'm kinda limited now with what I can have but nothing like a hot curry on an cold Saturday night.......... Never had it America though.........Arby's has never been on our playlist so to speak.......will check out a menu.......hope the crock pot dinner was good!

Mac.........Indian food was lush........I do like a roast beef sandwich!!

Janet, I have a headache..........I kind of recreated your cocktail from above,  added a little lime and some peach schnapps..........but.........I may have added a little too much vodka  Sent DH out for ginger ale after I read that as we didn't have any.......came back and made two large pitchers as friends were coming around after all.........just got a txt from one saying what did I put in them!! Oh dear...........



Lazy Sunday ahead........having an early cup of tea before anyone else gets up......then bacon sandwiches on the menu.........going to make lemon chicken for me for tonight (thanks for the idea mac) and something else for them as they don't like lemon chicken.........will add ginger as it's just for me! 

Hope it turns out better Than my disaster yesterday........made a caramel sauce that I've made loads of times.....same way every time........it didn't take. Ended up a grainy lumpy pile of sweetness.........tasted nice but it was no sauce.......lol no caramel sauce with dessert last night........

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## macraven

Happy A day to Keisha and her Mr!


Happy Vday to all the homies and readers !

Carole I think we should make you the honorary drink mixer
You are creative and make everyone happy
Your last night guests even called you the next day to umm, thank youse

I think we should live next door to each other cause you make the bestest food and drink

Woot
WD tonight!!


----------



## schumigirl

We'd never get any housework done if I lived next door Mac........lol......can you imagine!!!!

I'll be honorary cocktail barmaid anytime......... Gotta be good at something.......Enjoy that WD tonight.........


We have snow. It's cold. Went out to do a little shopping........didn't stay out long at all......plan to watch the 1944 film Gaslight today with Ingrad Bergman........one of my favourites.....lazy day.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Anniversay to Janet and Dave. 


Thanks everyone for the wishes. Our real date is tomorrow though, but we celebrate for the weekend. 

Just returned from the character breakfast in Islands dinning room. Good buffet as usual. We are packed up and getting ready to hit the parks for a few before driving home.


----------



## macraven

I hope you had bananas on your plate and the camera ready


Have fun in the parks before you start the drive home


We're the parks packed this weekend?
Was Diana Ross concert good?


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Valentines to all, grab 'something' and give it a big squeeze.  Thanks for the congrats.  I was gifted with a 'free' vacation from the mr.  Since he pays for them all, i'll term it a bonus trip lol  furiously trying to get things in place to hit U for Mardi Gras.  All we need is his company to approve the week, hard to do when they aren't picking up the phone.

carole - joke here is I only need "one" of my special cocktails to have my attitude adjusted.  So, was that a "good" sort of what did you put into them call?

lynne - hope those pipes thawed without breaking.

mac - got your "do not disturb" sign up yet for TWD viewing? I tend to tape it, then barricade myself in bedroom so nobody disturbs me.

Finally, got a pizza last night, which came cold.  ah well, one of the few foods that could possibly be better that way.  Trying to decide whether to send the mr out in what is now -1 temperature  this evening or  just fry those steaks in a pan.  Lobster tails w/lots of butter and rice, my heart is seizing just thinking about it.

Oldest DS is in Ottawa to present at another conference, he sent me screen shot of their forecast for today, a high of -24 not to be confused with windchill.

GD won a party at outdoor skating rink for today.  No way am I'm going to stand outside today or strap on skates in this weather.  Videos on the cell phone next best thing to being there

One more episode of Walking Dead for me to be refreshed.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Anniversary to Mr & Mrs Keisha! Have a great day  
Happy Valentines Day to everyone.
Hope everyone is feeling good.
It was packed last night for the concert so we didn't stick around. I'm sure we will be able to see the concert on you tube. Lol


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Happy Valentines to all, grab 'something' and give it a big squeeze.  Thanks for the congrats.  I was gifted with a 'free' vacation from the mr.  Since he pays for them all, i'll term it a bonus trip lol  furiously trying to get things in place to hit U for Mardi Gras.  All we need is his company to approve the week, hard to do when they aren't picking up the phone.
> 
> carole - joke here is I only need "one" of my special cocktails to have my attitude adjusted.  So, was that a "good" sort of what did you put into them call?
> 
> lynne - hope those pipes thawed without breaking.
> 
> mac - got your "do not disturb" sign up yet for TWD viewing? I tend to tape it, then barricade myself in bedroom so nobody disturbs me.
> 
> Finally, got a pizza last night, which came cold.  ah well, one of the few foods that could possibly be better that way.  Trying to decide whether to send the mr out in what is now -1 temperature  this evening or  just fry those steaks in a pan.  Lobster tails w/lots of butter and rice, my heart is seizing just thinking about it.
> 
> Oldest DS is in Ottawa to present at another conference, he sent me screen shot of their forecast for today, a high of -24 not to be confused with windchill.
> 
> GD won a party at outdoor skating rink for today.  No way am I'm going to stand outside today or strap on skates in this weather.  Videos on the cell phone next best thing to being there
> 
> One more episode of Walking Dead for me to be refreshed.



What weekend are you thinking of?


----------



## macraven

I started watching the marathon when it started 

Watched until 2:45 this morning and had it back on again at 7:30 this morning

Anxious for tonight's show
Since I have read all the spoiler sites out there , I'm extra excited for tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, not weather for outdoor skating parties, aww hope she has fun at it...........yes it was a good kinda txt from friend.........she did ask me to txt her what was in it as she forgot.........lol........couldn't give her measures as I don't measure.......just a glug of this and that.......seems to work 


Steaks and lobster tails sound just about perfect right now............


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary Keisha! 
Pipes did thaw so thankful no cracks or leaks.

Still too cold with snow coming tomorrow, about 3 inches again.  Should not last long, as Tuesday will be close to 50 with around 3 inches of rain by days end.  Waterlogged for sure soon.  That or grab an oar.

Pizza for dinner.  No big valentines for us, I will be under a blanket watching DD play soccer again tonight.  It was so cold in that soccer indoor field that I didn't even take off my coat, hat or gloves and it was still cold.  Doors had stuck open.  At least they were offering free coffee or hot chocolate.  The coffee was not very good, very watered down, but at least it was a free hand warmer.


----------



## macraven

_pizza for dinner sounds like a good meal that any loving mom would do for her family.
but but but, how are you going to watch wd while at a soccer game lynne?_


----------



## Lynne G

On my phone Mac.  I would bring the pad, but I hate people watching on it during the game.  Cold night, but at least it is only an hour.  What a mom has to do.

Stay warm and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## macraven

_guess you are a better mom than me........_


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> What weekend are you thinking of?



would love to catch adam lambert, fray is there that weekend too 3/12 & 3/13

your mrs said the concert was crowded.  was it pitbull crowded?  who was there this weekend

youfirst blackouts start the next weekend.

at this point spinning our wheels waiting for clearance


----------



## macraven

Raise your hands if you are in front of the tube now waiting for more wd.....


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Raise your hands if you are in front of the tube now waiting for more wd.....


 can't wait


----------



## macraven

Good homie. !!



I'm
Still watching the marathon and anxious for the newest show


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> would love to catch adam lambert, fray is there that weekend too 3/12 & 3/13
> 
> your mrs said the concert was crowded.  was it pitbull crowded?  who was there this weekend
> 
> youfirst blackouts start the next weekend.
> 
> at this point spinning our wheels waiting for clearance



It was very busy but just less than pit bull. Dianna Ross was last night. We did not even stay for it. We walked down to DA and hit HE to IOA. 

Is it your idea for Adam or hubby?

They are blacking out YF?  They told you that or listed somewhere?



macraven said:


> Raise your hands if you are in front of the tube now waiting for more wd.....



We arrived home 20 min ago and watching now.


----------



## macraven

I knew you would not miss the show tonight!


----------



## macraven

Head count for now:
Vicki 
Bluer 
Janet


Lynne but only if the soccer game is over early


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> It was very busy but just less than pit bull. Dianna Ross was last night. We did not even stay for it. We walked down to DA and hit HE to IOA.
> 
> Is it your idea for Adam or hubby?
> 
> They are blacking out YF?  They told you that or listed somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> We arrived home 20 min ago and watching now.



he humors me in most things, i'm the fan since idol 

youfirst upgrade blackout dates 3/18 thru 3/30 this year.


----------



## macraven

I voted for him


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I voted for him



me too, more than a few times


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> he humors me in most things, i'm the fan since idol
> 
> youfirst upgrade blackout dates 3/18 thru 3/30 this year.



Wow, had no idea. Maybe for some spring break?

Jen likes home a little but not crazy. I would like to see REO speed wagon. But if you guys are going we might come up too.


----------



## macraven

I know reo speed wagon


----------



## tink1957

I want to see Fall Out Boy...maybe we could go on a road trip


----------



## schumigirl

I don't know who The Fray or Fall Out Boy are............... Nor Pitbull actually.............but I do know REO Speedwagon..........love em.........


We have started watching the very first series of WD........ Yes we are kinda late to the party...........blame us if they cancel it now.......that's what usually happens when we finally get around to watching something like this!

It is freezing here........snow and hailstones through the night........will give going out a miss today I think......will wait till Tuesday when it's supposed to be nicer.

Monday again..........


----------



## macraven

Yes it is Monday now
You are up early!

Reo I know
Went to school with one of the charter members younger brother
Fall out boy group also know
One of my sons knows him from
The industry business

Well Carole, are you hooked on wd now?
I watched the marathon and tonight's show and the encore
Can't wait until next Sunday for more

Will be cold here today and tomorrow then a warm up
Hope your weather brightens up more real soon for you


----------



## schumigirl

I think we are kind of hooked.......never thought I would be saying that.......ever!!! I hate anything with zombies in.........but this is fun! I do like Andrew Lincoln so that helps........although it's strange hearing his accent! Well, better late than never......we have it in that android box thing, so can binge watch it and we'll be caught up soon enough..........well, maybe a couple of episodes a night will do it!

Glad you enjoyed the start of the new season..........does it still have the same hold for you all these seasons in? When I watched Dexter I adored it.......but by the end I was kinda fed up and wanted it to end...especially for his whiny sister!

Yep, up early for me........just couldn't sleep......hailstones were pounding on the windows and I'm sure I heard one of the farmers out with his gun around 4.30 am.........well, hope it was a farmer!!!

Was supposed to be getting some dollars today......our exchange rate is not brilliant right now....but hey ho.....no point whining over it.......it is what it is..........


----------



## macraven

With my sleep schedule you should live next door to me

We could drink coffee/tea and eat cake at midnight and play poker


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........that would work! I can play poker now thanks to my DS..........he's very patient.......although I do tell him I don't like the bluffing part........yes I know that's a big part of poker........ But I don't like it.........I'm not that sore a loser either......... And of course cake is always good.........unless it's carrot cake........that's not cake........that belongs in room 101 with trifle!!

Hailstones are bouncing off the Windows again........


----------



## macraven

It's hard to sleep during a hail storm
Almost as bad as trying to sleep when another person in the room snores



Thinking about what I just said, I'd take the hail storms


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It's hard to sleep during a hail storm
> Almost as bad as trying to sleep when another person in the room snores
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about what I just said, I'd take the hail storms



  

That's everyone up now...........won't be long till they're both out for the day......just hope the roads are not too bad........always a worry..........


----------



## schumigirl

Asked my guys what exotic delight they would like me to rustle up for dinner tonight..........both answered the same thing........

Frozen fish fingers and fries with peas!!! I never buy those usually as I prefer to make my own, but did pick up a packet few weeks ago and they spotted them.......I'm having pulled pork with sweet potato wedges.

Been snowing all day, but it's stopped now.......still cold though. Spent most of the day doing housework.......not very exciting.........


----------



## macraven

Monday again

Snow schumi, oh no!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Monday again
> 
> Snow schumi, oh no!!



Seems to be gone now hopefully........have to go to dentist tomorrow........crown again!  The dentist I go to is about 40 minutes inland so if it snows there it can get hit worse than us beside the sea........but touch wood it's gone for now........

About to watch 3rd and 4th episode of WD...........I was convinced he was never getting out of that army tank alive last night........lol.......Tom said well considering he's in all the episodes I'm pretty sure he makes it............it's graphic but fun! Poor old horse! And I said I'd never watch it.............

Didn't enjoy dinner tonight.........but they loved their frozen prepackaged fish fingers??? They did say my home made ones were much better of course, but I'm not so sure they meant it.............


----------



## macraven

_schumi looks like we are the only ones home today.
guess the other homies might be doing the president sales today if they got work off/holiday.

i never get a holiday off here.
wait, i don't work anymore

to make others like me again, we will be hit with cold and nasty weather 
rain started a few minutes ago and since my house is not on flat land, we won't __have to build an ark._


----------



## Lynne G

Let it snow, let it snow.  

Morning errands on this holiday Monday.  Staying in, the snow is freezing on the roads.  Then the freezing rain and sleet tonight.  Happily, some warm air will be arriving early tomorrow morning, so I hope I don't have an icy commute.

Might make some chocolate cupcakes, to heat up the kitchen.  House feels cold.  Well, at 16F and snowing, I guess everything is cold.

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Yeah that's the downside of being a happy housewife with no work commitments........no time off to think about..........ah heck who am I kidding.......I love it!! Not a bad life........I fill my time well! 

Didn't know you had a holiday over there today??? 

Yes your house is in a nice position not to float away........shame you have nasty weather though.....it's been so pleasant there mainly since you arrived.......


----------



## macraven

_i'm guessing you all slept in this morning lynne.

no morning minioinions coffee  posted....

isn't it sweet to  have a holiday on a monday.
makes a shorter work week ..

yea, weather is nasty again.
tornadoes in mississppi again, and rain coming down strong in parts of georgia.

we were going to go out of town for a bottle of booze but decided not to when the heavy rains started._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yeah that's the downside of being a happy housewife with no work commitments........no time off to think about..........ah heck who am I kidding.......I love it!! Not a bad life........I fill my time well!
> 
> Didn't know you had a holiday over there today???
> 
> Yes your house is in a nice position not to float away........shame you have nasty weather though.....it's been so pleasant there mainly since you arrived.......



_just saw this and had to make a comment.......
downside of being a housewife.
i think i will love it.
i love it so much i have stopped unpacking boxes and stopped shopping for furniture, drapes, rugs, etc

of course the rooms look like we just moved in and the constant concern i had to get things all in order is no longer nagging me.


schumi today is presidents day and it is a federal holiday.
when i was growing up in southern illinois, that state could decide to use lincolns birthday or washington's birthday for a legal holiday.
missouri which was 2 miles from where i lived, celebrated Washington's bd
since honest abe was from illinois, the state used his bd for state offices to be closed.

schools and legal offices are closed on presidents day.
all the states use the same official date._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> we were going to go out of town for a bottle of booze but decided not to when the heavy rains started._



That is such an odd thing to think about for us over here that can buy booze anywhere and with some exceptions, anytime...........I understand why. I remember Janet explaining how it worked where she lives too.........

Ah of course, Presidents Day.......I have heard of it with all the talk of Presidents Week......same thing??? Didn't realise it was today......

Don't fret about the boxes, drapes, boxes, rugs, boxes.........lol.......you'll get there......you will 

Still haven't put WD on.......still listening to my 80's radio channel on tv .........I'm addicted! DH is howling with laughter watching "classic fails" videos on my other iPad........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pcstang

Rain is heading this way too. Current tornado watch is until 9 tonight. Tis that time of the year! I'll take the rain over Schumi and the others sleet, hail and snow! The alcohol laws here in the Deep South are a little crazy, no doubt about it. Hell, the Jack Daniels distillery is located in a dry county in Tennessee!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Pcstang, long time and nice to see ya.  Any October visits to universal this year?  I will be back 8 to 14 though also saying hello to the mouse 2 to 8.  If you would be around, dis meet would be nice.  Enjoyed our meet last year.  Hope no tornado passes by your home.

I live in a Quaker state, so we have much more strict rules on alcohol.  I am always amazed in the south.  Maybe not much difference in prices, but where I can buy.

Chicken taco for dinner.  Since I have a day off, no big dinner for me.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Rain is heading this way too. Current tornado watch is until 9 tonight. Tis that time of the year! I'll take the rain over Schumi and the others sleet, hail and snow! The alcohol laws here in the Deep South are a little crazy, no doubt about it. Hell, the Jack Daniels distillery is located in a dry county in Tennessee!



I forgot about where JD was made.......yep, crazy........dry areas are totally alien here..........not a concept that would work.........in England we can buy booze anywhere pretty much 24 hours a day in grocery stores......limited hours on Sunday......Scotland has different buying laws.......can't buy before 10am for some reason during the week but can buy later than us on a Sunday.......odd!! 

Yeah I'd rather have rain......but not your tornados!!! Yikes.......that's scary........


----------



## macraven

_when i lived in northern illinois, i lived in a dry city.
had to go outside the city for a bottle of beer.

now in Ga, Bible belt and the counties around me don't sell booze.
there are bottled beers in some grocery stores down here that are sold, that i have seen.
but, i don't drink beer.
tried it once and i burped all night long with a nasty after taste.
Mr Mac on the other hand loves his beer so i'm the one that goes to fetch it for him.

no tornados here, only rain now._


----------



## RAPstar

I don't like beer either. The closest I'll drink is hard cider. 

I think I'm gonna try to do the RPR Luau this trip. Maybe the Cinematic dining too, but I've done that. Not that I didn't enjoy it, but do I really want to do it twice? Though I am planning on eating at Lombard's again. IDK


----------



## macraven

I e done the rpr luau many years ago
Wonderful experience but don't know if it is the same set up

If it is you will be wowed

Some things on Lombards menu are worth a second meal


----------



## schumigirl

It's been a few years since we did the luau but it was really good. Food was better than we thought it would be and the mai tais were surprisingly strong! The show itself was fun and we would do it again sometime.

I drink beer now and again........prefer wine or cocktails. 


Crown holding so will leave dentist till tomorrow.......waiting in for parcel delivery today........they did say between 7am and 7pm.........told them they could cancel order if they didn't narrow it down to a lesser window.......so now it's between 10 and 2......

Will be kindle reading today......bought the Juan Martinez book on convicting Jodi Arias.........finally came out today, so will be an interesting read from his perspective. 

Not much else going on today........looks to be cold but sunny today.........Happy Tuesday.........


----------



## keishashadow

rained on top our snow, top few inches went to slush, now that is starting to freze as it's snowing again.  Went out to drag my newspaper into house today and took a wild ride on the brick sidewalk might be a possible thrill ride concept in there.

if you put it in front of me, I will it to be politewaste not, want not

carole -Getting up to speed on TWD, check!  you must listen to PIT, great for doing housework!  Good luck at the Dentist!

mac - imagine living in PA, just recently started to sell 6 packs in some grocery stores & six pack shops, not much less than a case of beer bought at a beer distributor.  booze & wine is sold in a state store (with limited offerings/high prices). Our state has high prices on the essentials:  beer, wine, gas & tobacco.


----------



## Lynne G

What?  It's almost 50 degrees, and I took a flying step off our stoop.  Hey DH, get the salt out.  Apparently the thick ice on my car is also on our stoop.  Luckily, it comes right off.  So odd, to be so warm, as it's raining, so it feels so humid.  So much for my hairdo today.  I'm not fooled though, after the rain leaves later today, we drop back to below freezing tonight.  Ahhh, I just enjoy a slippery ride.  Oh well.  At least the snow from yesterday is gone.  He He Keisha, maybe we can both have an ice ride. 

Schumi, hope all goes well with the dentist visit.  At least you have sun today.  

And yeah, too, Keisha, I think we have the highest gas tax.  It is frustrating when NJ has so much lower gas prices.  Not usually that interested in going over the bridge to get lower gas, but if I have something to do over there, I try to go when I have an almost empty tank.  Plus, they pump for me, I pump at home, so a little bonus with the lower gas price.







   He He, and a short week to boot.

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
It seems like a Monday

Janet, you should patent that new thrill ride.......


Looked outside and no snow
Youse guys get all the fun


----------



## Lynne G

And a funny for Mac and Robo.

And for those who enjoy coffee:






  I'll make my tea with ice today.  Back to hot tea tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Went to Tn last week and got gas for $1.37 gal

In Ga yesterday filled up at $1.44

More taxes here on gas than tn


----------



## schumigirl

Sunshine lasted all of two hours.........dull grey and freezing cold...........dentist tomorrow not today........had to wait in today for parcel which did arrive in time range.......just. 3 minutes to spare.

Oh Janet hope your butt doesn't hurt too much.......think pride gets hurt more sometime.........lol.......never heard of PIT........I listen to absolute 80's.........constantly! DS is home this afternoon and he came down for a snack and was like ........mum......really....again!!! 

I know it's apples and oranges but we would love your gas prices.......we always laugh when person at hire desk asks if we want to save money on gas by getting a different (more expensive) car.........eh.....no.....give us your biggest gas guzzling monster you have......will still be a fraction of what we pay! But, again......apples and oranges......different country.......different costs. 

Off out in 5 minutes.........it's so cold I don't want to, but when you say you'll do someone a favour.......you do it........

Later guys..........


----------



## macraven

Lunch time

Think I will find a bbq place to go to
Won't be hard down here to find one


----------



## schumigirl

Wish I was going with ya..........just eaten, but always room for bbq............


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wish I could go with you Mac. I'm stuck at work.  At lunch at the moment. I hate being here. Lol
BBQ sounds real good to me.


----------



## pcstang

Could go for some bubbalous right now! There is a killer BBQ place in Blue Ridge GA too. Craving BBQ now!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> And a funny for Mac and Robo.
> ll make my tea with ice today.  Back to hot tea tomorrow.



At this stage of the game, starting to think that's /\the Mr & my life plan.  Need some good ju-ju for the lockout to end.  At the risk of being greedy, would like to see PA to extend the UC benefits too.  Since our great state hasn't passed last year's budget, sure not holding my breath in that regard.

I am holding it waiting for employer to call us back to reschedule vacation time they cancelled.  Otherwise i'll be cancelling everything for March in three weeks.

At least i have beef stew baking in the oven which smells heavenly.


----------



## schumigirl

Beef stew sounds lush Janet.........you're doing well holding fire for trip plans! 

We are on the last episode of the 1st series of WD.........yep, loving it! Never thought I would.........was planning an early night but just had to watch "one more" episode...............

I take back everything I ever said about it.............


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Beef stew sounds lush Janet.........you're doing well holding fire for trip plans!
> 
> We are on the last episode of the 1st series of WD.........yep, loving it! Never thought I would.........was planning an early night but just had to watch "one more" episode...............
> 
> I take back everything I ever said about it.............



a new believer among us!.  Did you watch the 1st episode in color or B&W (which is amazing as to mood!).

i'm stuffed, stew does tend to settle heavy in one's gullet.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We are on the last episode of the 1st series of WD.........yep, loving it! Never thought I would.........was planning an early night but just had to watch "one more" episode...............
> 
> I take back everything I ever said about it.............


You take it all back?
Good girl 

Happy you are enjoying wd!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> a new believer among us!.  Did you watch the 1st episode in color or B&W (which is amazing as to mood!).
> 
> i'm stuffed, stew does tend to settle heavy in one's gullet.



Yep........I gave in........

You could watch it in black and white??? Didn't know about that......nope, was in colour........very gory......no surprises there I suppose..........but kinda fun, strangely! Could've just turned the colour down I suppose.......doh!

When I have beef stew I make what we Scots call dough balls............I guess everyone else calls them dumplings?? Beef suet, flour, black pepper and water to mix.......that kind of thing.......very stodgy ( that might just be mine though lol) and very satisfying to mop up all the gravy (sauce) yum!



macraven said:


> You take it all back?
> Good girl
> 
> Happy you are enjoying wd!



I take back every derogatory, nasty word I ever said........ I get it now..........bit like sharknado or croctupus.......takes me a while to appreciate such visual delights!

Yes, enjoying it very much lol........now, ladies.........don't tell me what it is if you know......but do we find out what I assume is a horrific thing Dr Jenner whispered into Rick's ear at the end??? I want to know......then I don't..........then I do.........but I don't want to know........



Just after 1am and I'm wide awake..........need to be up in 4 hours..........


----------



## RAPstar

Blahhhhhh


----------



## macraven

Yes the secret is revealed later in episodes

But you won't find that out in first season

Is that train in the neighboring town passing your way tonight ?
Things like that usually interrupt my sleep sometimes


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Blahhhhhh



Ok........I gotta ask............


----------



## macraven

I wanna know too


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes the secret is revealed later in episodes
> 
> But you won't find that out in first season
> 
> Is that train in the neighboring town passing your way tonight ?
> Things like that usually interrupt my sleep sometimes



Pleased to hear it......hope it's a good one.........

Yes, rather unusually for us as we have a very small local line......but once a night we have a freight train go through edge of our village in the distance.........don't always hear it.......but did tonight.........either that or bliddy zombies keeping me awake......


----------



## RAPstar

Just tired and ready for vacation


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Pleased to hear it......hope it's a good one.........
> 
> Yes, rather unusually for us as we have a very small local line......but once a night we have a freight train go through edge of our village in the distance.........don't always hear it.......but did tonight.........either that or bliddy zombies keeping me awake......



Ugh, I wanna tell you soooooooooooooooooooooo bad, but I won't


----------



## macraven

Robbie hang in there don't spill the beans 
Lol
When does your vacation begin ?


----------



## macraven

Now that Carole is hooked on wd. Should I tell her I'm close to Peach Tree?

Went by there some weeks ago


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Robbie hang in there don't spill the beans
> Lol
> When does your vacation begin ?



April 30


----------



## macraven

That is close, coming up soon!


----------



## pcstang

Finally started watching WD last night. I hope I like it! Nothing has compared to Sopranos for me. Currently watching Billions also and like it so far. Seeing everyone's snow pics I'm glad I live in the south! Currently 60f and wearing flip flops and shorts again. Supposed to be upper 70's this weekend!


----------



## macraven

Hey homie!

You just started the wd series?
You have a lot of hours to catch up from the beginning of it ....

I worshipped the sopranos series but wasn't crazy for the ending

Living in the South has its advantages 
Shorts sandals sunshine !


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, I wanna tell you soooooooooooooooooooooo bad, but I won't



Lol........I know what you mean..........I'm very patient. Keep your chin up with vacation feeling far away.......before you know it you'll be there........



macraven said:


> Now that Carole is hooked on wd. Should I tell her I'm close to Peach Tree?
> 
> Went by there some weeks ago



I think I remember you telling me you were near there!! Going to try and watch a couple of episodes a night......and avoid spoilers on Internet..........


Rain is lashing down and blowing a hoolie outside today.........will be out and about as have a few things to do today........one is a surprise for DH...........

Have a good Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

thanks Schumi, it is Wednesday!  Hump day, and a Camel for Keisha.  Hope your DH enjoys his surprise.  Thankfully, while we have wind, it's not blowing a hoolie D - love that term), and our rain has gone out to sea.  So, mostly dry streets is welcomed, as we are much colder today.  Hope you don't get too wet going out and about.

And a funny:






And with that, we are at freezing, and I need a big cup of hot tea.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## marciemi

Thought I'd add some Disney to this thread, although sticking to the camel theme!  Thinking about you all as I'll be meeting up with Penny in a couple weeks (when was the last time she was here?) and Janet hopefully after that.  If anyone else is ever around, let me know!


----------



## macraven

I got the memo for Wednesday 
Tanks homies
I see Marcie brought a camel also for today 
Hi ya Marcie!

Ran into an issue last night and couldn't solve it

Didn't get to sleep until after 4 this morning so I'm dragging now
Problem now solved and all is good in the world

Nope, penny hasn't. Even here in quite a few years 
Be sure to tell her hi from all of us here and to stop in sometime
We miss all our homies when they go MIA


----------



## Monykalyn

Doing a "drop by"
@schumigirl --I've very much enjoyed your trip reports - I know that darn crown is bother-hope all goes well at dentist  

And to all who are new- welcome to The Walking Dead! And OMG the start to 2nd half of this season is absolutely great again! Some of the middle seasons have several "character" episodes-interesting but not necessarily riveting.

Happy Hump day! Glad to have day off-busy busy busy lately...

Random pet peeve-when school "loses" a lunch money check, can't find it, but 6 months later is gets cashed by the school! Seriously? after 6 months shouldn't there be a phone call saying "hey, we found the check!" I wrote them a second check after they lost the 1st one back in september...Good thing I am paranoid enough to always have enough funds in that account!


----------



## macraven

_I'm on my cell phone right now and don't have access to the welcome smilie

Consider a triple welcome to your new home here Monykalyn

Glad you joined us and now one of the homies here!

I adore the wd
Did you see the car in The background
When Daryl smoked negens men ?
I bet some thing will arise out of that in the future

School lunch money
Lived thru things like that and so glad those days are over
What you'll have to go thru will take hours of your time, but well worth your efforts to get your money back

Having a day off of work is always kewl
Of course now that I quit my job, I have to come here to find out what day of the week it is

Come back again and play with us here!





now in living color since i am on the computer....._


----------



## KStarfish82

Quick pop in!


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish.  Hope all is going well, and give that little Christopher a hug.


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, cancelled first trip and booked to arrive on 2/23.  No way will contract be settled by then = DH _not _having to use up a week of his vacation!  will call it a bonus

Mac & Carole - Now that we should have another week to work with this year, will try - again - to add that last of week in September onto October trip.  Only the blowing hoolie knows when we'll be able to put that request thru.

4 nights at PoP, never been, requested 50's bldg for standard.  pickings were very slim
3 nights at RPH, fall out boy here we come.  I can name one song, uma thurman lol  Looking forward to watching the mardi gras parade and pretend i'm in New Orleans.  DiL & DS had asked us to come along for a conference next week    but Orlando was calling lol

crack of dawn flight back home on Allegiant on 3/1.  Used in November, plane was new. Makes me nervous only having one flight per day our route but cannot remember the last time i booked a RT flight under $100.  

hope to touch base w/marcie and penny.  

Don't forget if you need them, book them tomorrow via SWA when they open up the schedule...mummy dust for low rates!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Doing a "drop by"
> @schumigirl --I've very much enjoyed your trip reports - I know that darn crown is bother-hope all goes well at dentist
> 
> And to all who are new- welcome to The Walking Dead! And OMG the start to 2nd half of this season is absolutely great again! Some of the middle seasons have several "character" episodes-interesting but not necessarily riveting.
> 
> Happy Hump day! Glad to have day off-busy busy busy lately...
> 
> Random pet peeve-when school "loses" a lunch money check, can't find it, but 6 months later is gets cashed by the school! Seriously? after 6 months shouldn't there be a phone call saying "hey, we found the check!" I wrote them a second check after they lost the 1st one back in september...Good thing I am paranoid enough to always have enough funds in that account!



Thank you so much Monykalyn.........I'm so glad you enjoyed reading along...........yes the crown will soon be no more......getting a bridge fitted later next month........that's gonna take a while to get fully finished but hopefully it'll be worth it! 

Hope you had good day off and glad the cheque got sorted......finally.....but yeah, you were owed a call by them.........you can bet your last cent they're gonna call you if it was the other way!



Yep, crown recemented in again........only needs to last 4-5 weeks till I start bridge work.........

Series 2 1st episode of WD on right now........with a bud......even though it's only Wednesday! Bit gruesome......so I keep my iPad on and look away at really gruesome bits...........

Curious thing........why do some folk start a conversation with  "well, we're really Disney people"


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ok, cancelled first trip and booked to arrive on 2/23.  No way will contract be settled by then = DH _not _having to use up a week of his vacation!  will call it a bonus
> 
> Mac & Carole - Now that we should have another week to work with this year, will try - again - to add that last of week in September onto October trip.  Only the blowing hoolie knows when we'll be able to put that request thru.
> 
> 4 nights at PoP, never been, requested 50's bldg for standard.  pickings were very slim
> 3 nights at RPH, fall out boy here we come.  I can name one song, uma thurman lol  Looking forward to watching the mardi gras parade and pretend i'm in New Orleans.  DiL & DS had asked us to come along for a conference next week    but Orlando was calling lol
> 
> crack of dawn flight back home on Allegiant on 3/1.  Used in November, plane was new. Makes me nervous only having one flight per day our route but cannot remember the last time i booked a RT flight under $100.
> 
> hope to touch base w/marcie and penny.
> 
> Don't forget if you need them, book them tomorrow via SWA when they open up the schedule...mummy dust for low rates!



Excellent news Janet........wow you'll be away next week........yay!!! And fantastic about September........and wow a return flight for $100......win win all round............

Sounds like a fun trip.......still never heard of fall out boy..........I must be so out of touch!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Loving the blowing a hoolie references..........

Some folks don't get it.........


----------



## RAPstar

I rebooked my flight out to MCO for the earlier flight, boo to waking up at 4am tho, and got it for half the points it originally cost. 

Going to see Suspiria tonight at the Dallas Alamo Drafthouse. My favorite Argento movie on the big screen. I'm quite excited


----------



## macraven

When is our nephew going to be here?
April??


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Excellent news Janet........wow you'll be away next week........yay!!! And fantastic about September........and wow a return flight for $100......win win all round............
> 
> Sounds like a fun trip.......still never heard of fall out boy..........I must be so out of touch!!!



actually, round-trip airfare for each person, was under $100! 

We have that creepy snow fog thing going on again today


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, seriously tempted to switch to the newish Clarion that's across from Universal to save money. But then I'd be loosing early entry, and all the pools (cause I was probably gonna at least attempt to pool hop this trip). But is that really worth an extra $300 more that Cabana costs over the Clarion??? Sorry just thinking out loud.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Keisha, have never seen that low fare for as long as I remember.  Great for you to get.  We had that snow fog yesterday, was not fun, as it helped hide the ice.  Now it is just cold and I think Schumi sent the Hoolie wind my way.  Flags were whipping in the wind, making it feel even colder.

If Kfish's due date is 27 April, that is the same day my great nephew is to arrive.

I hope spring is in the air soon.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, seriously tempted to switch to the newish Clarion that's across from Universal to save money. But then I'd be loosing early entry, and all the pools (cause I was probably gonna at least attempt to pool hop this trip). But is that really worth an extra $300 more that Cabana costs over the Clarion??? Sorry just thinking out loud.




Robbie when you are stressed from a job, life,money, future, etc, then you  need a vacation to escape from life for a time period

Stay with Cbay
You like it there
You have bus service
You get early entry
Fun pool
Pool hopping
Can do rising star at night and bus back to Cbay easily

Money will come and go
Have a relaxing vacation that is onsite and no dealing with walking to an offsite hotel at the end of your park day


----------



## macraven

Sorry for the homies that are going thru crappy weather

Been there done that so I know how tough it is for you getting thru it

Janet very sweet you are pulling off a spur of the moment trip


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> When is our nephew going to be here?
> April??





Lynne G said:


> If Kfish's due date is 27 April, that is the same day my great nephew is to arrive.



I'm 36 weeks today....so the official date is March 16th.  But I have a feeling it will be sooner.  Go to the baby doc tomorrow so hopefully they will give me news as to when I can send the little guy an eviction notice.


----------



## macraven

_i vote for the ides of march for the newest prince kfish is having.
two of my boys born in march.
one the 15th and the other is the 6th or something like that.
when you have the fourth one, you start to see numbers kind of blend together._


----------



## macraven

Just think Kfish, you'll have your school spring break and maybe 6 weeks of maternity leave then maybe a week or two before school is out for the summer

Wait and have baby in April and you won't have to return to Skool until August


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's thirsty Thursday, and I need a hot cup of tea.  Well below freezing this morning.  Sun is beautiful though.  Thank goodness, haven't seen it the last couple of days.  Well, hotels are booked (hoping my RPR SMSM rate gets beat by another discount), airfare booked (way not as good a deal as Keisha though), rental at a price I'm not totally sold on yet (but I keep stalking), ready for my second HHN and not so scary Mickey.  Well, have to renew my AP in the summer, and get my mickey ticket around then too.  Wahoo!  This trip is coming along nicely.

Robbie, while I'm all about saving money, the perks you do get with CB are enough that I'd keep my ressie.  In fact, I could spend less and not stay at RPR, but for me, I like the perks enough, I am okay with spending the money.  Whatever you choose, enjoy and relax.  It sounds like a great time for you to get away for awhile.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i vote for the ides of march for the newest prince kfish is having.
> two of my boys born in march.
> one the 15th and the other is the 6th or something like that.
> when you have the fourth one, you start to see numbers kind of blend together._



lol i'm happy the correct name comes out of my mouth when i speak to mine.

SWA tix in hand for October, no wow pricing there ouch.

Got up at 6 am to buy them, house is still quiet, probably should go clean something or other.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Kfish, that's exciting.  The middle of March will be here before you know it.  Sending good wishes for a healthy baby boy.  

Funny Mac, that's what my neice planned, she's a school teacher, so she's hoping to be on maternity leave when school ends, and have the summer off too.  Excited, it will be my first great nephew, as my nephew had a girl, but number 2 is on the way, so maybe another great nephew or niece.  Gosh, I feel old now.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Keisha, I couldn't be online that early, but at least I got pretty much what I paid last year.  Either way it's done.  I was appalled at the lack of direct flights SW was offering.  I either get up at the crack of dawn or get in later in the afternoon.  I picked later in the afternoon.  Kills me that last year, they had a early afternoon.  On the way back, same afternoon flight.  

Do our dates cross?  Mine 2 to 8 at the mouse 8 to 14 with Harry.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo Keisha, I couldn't be online that early, but at least I got pretty much what I paid last year.  Either way it's done.  I was appalled at the lack of direct flights SW was offering.  I either get up at the crack of dawn or get in later in the afternoon.  I picked later in the afternoon.  Kills me that last year, they had a early afternoon.  On the way back, same afternoon flight.
> 
> Do our dates cross?  Mine 2 to 8 at the mouse 8 to 14 with Harry.



look like the disney will for a few days! currently set there from 1st to 6th when we move over to U for 3 days.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> look like the disney will for a few days! currently set there from 1st to 6th when we move over to U for 3 days.




Woot than maybe we can have a DISmeet.  I'll pm you my phone number, as I respond to texts and calls more than emails or pms.

Hey Mac, maybe I should start an October HHN and Universal meet list thread?


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Woot than maybe we can have a DISmeet.  I'll pm you my phone number, as I respond to texts and calls more than emails or pms.
> 
> Hey Mac, maybe I should start an October HHN and Universal meet list thread?



sounds good.  You have a nice long trip. 

Not sure if we will be renewing our APs or stretching out 2 day PH tix we have on hand, flushed out with a party night.


----------



## tink1957

Still thinking about going down on the 27th ...anyone up for a road trip?

I didn't book our fall flights since the price was too high...waiting on a spring sale.

Robbie...I'd go with CB too...you get so much more for your money.

Time for a coffee break...happy Thursday everyone


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
It's noontime already

Hope kfish comes back and let's us know if she can hold off when the prince will come

Lynne if you want to make a thread for when homies will be at the darkside to meet up , that sounds like fun 
It's always nice to meet new people
I used to do that type of thread and meet many of the homies that way

I stopped making that thread so i could concentrate on my annual 
"When are you going to Hhn "
Thread

I'll be starting that once UO releases the official info on HHN

When is spring gonna arrive ?


----------



## macraven

Tink when is the road trip?
Are we talking March  ?


I forgot today was the sw day
Read what Janet said she got up at 6 to book and scored
But when I saw u post the fares are high, felt better I didn't blow a deal


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Still thinking about going down on the 27th ...anyone up for a road trip?
> 
> I didn't book our fall flights since the price was too high...waiting on a spring sale.
> 
> Robbie...I'd go with CB too...you get so much more for your money.
> 
> Time for a coffee break...happy Thursday everyone



Wish I could join in Vicki.......hope you get some good flight prices soon! Hope your Thursday is a good one.......



macraven said:


> I stopped making that thread so i could concentrate on my annual
> "When are you going to Hhn "
> Thread
> 
> I'll be starting that once UO releases the official info on HHN
> 
> When is spring gonna arrive ?



That is always a good thread of yours to look forward to..........like you I've met up with some nice folks over the years through your thread for HHN meets........always fun!


Spring is here........been a gorgeous day here.......cold, but perfect blue skies and my daffodils are all showing......no flowers yet....just the stems or is it stalks.......I'm not a fantastic gardener.....hope it's a sign for a good summer ahead!

Up to episode 5 series 2 on WD..........plan to watch some more tonight........


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Tink when is the road trip?
> Are we talking March  ?


I'm thinking Feb 27 to catch fall out boy...are you up for it?


----------



## KStarfish82

Hola!

Got back from the baby doc and everything is just about the same.  He is pretty low so hopefully that means something is progressing.  No matter what, we will not go past the due date   Guess I will have to wait another week and see if I get anymore news.

As for spring break, New York schools, NYC and LI that I know of, are getting two "breaks".  Since Passover and Easter are so far apart this year, we get a 4 or 5 day weekend for Easter and then a week for Passover at the end of April.  I am planning on staying out of school until our final exams start (mid-June) and then have the remainder of the summer off until Sept.  So about 6 months in total....not too shabby.  In those months I have at least two FL trips planned


----------



## macraven

_great that all is going good for you and the prince.
guess it will be a march baby for us to celebrate here

wow, you can extend your maternity leave probably until the last week of school this spring!_


----------



## macraven

_tink if you would have said it was march, my car would have been filled up and bags packed yesterday....

i have to be somewhere on feb 29 that i can not change.
gotta take a pass on the fall out boys._


----------



## schumigirl

KFish......I vote for March 16th........my mum's birthday.........but I never guess correct......sounds like you will go earlier.......glad to hear everything is going well for you.......


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _tink if you would have said it was march, my car would have been filled up and bags packed yesterday....
> 
> i have to be somewhere on feb 29 that i can not change.
> gotta take a pass on the fall out boys._


It's just as well since I found out I'm scheduled to work that weekend due to 2 people quitting this week 

Oh well...at least I'll have more $ for our fall trip.


----------



## macraven

_ohhhh, i like money_


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> It's just as well since I found out I'm scheduled to work that weekend due to 2 people quitting this week
> 
> Oh well...at least I'll have more $ for our fall trip.



was hoping you might be able to come down. can't say i'm a huge fan of the band but last hit is catchy!   what's your Oct dates this year?


----------



## RAPstar

Psst...psst....drive down in May


----------



## tink1957

May is tempting....

Janet...I would have loved to finally meet you...stupid work.  We were planning on going early this year Sept 20 - 28 but that could change as I haven't booked yet.


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> May is tempting....
> 
> Janet...I would have loved to finally meet you...stupid work.  We were planning on going early this year Sept 20 - 28 but that could change as I haven't booked yet.



Janet's a lot of fun. 

Didn't sleep well last night, then found out my great uncle (grand uncle? he was my grandma's brother-in-law) passed away this morning. Don't know why, I think it was in his sleep. My sister said he was at the coroner's when she called. He had a long life though. I'm sad, but not super sad cause we weren't very close. 

Work was work. Now home and watching my crime shows from last night: American Crime and the O.J. show.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, it's always sad when a relative dies, even when you're weren't close. Always a connection there though.......hope he did go in his sleep and it was peaceful.........



Friday.......yay..........planning spicy chicken stir fry with thin noodles tonight for us.........DS is out so just for two......making it very spicy........I hate bland food!! 

Very dull and very cold outside today........will wrap up before I head out grocery shopping later........

Episode 9 series 2 of WD tonight........

Have a great weekend........


----------



## macraven

Hugs Robbie


----------



## schumigirl

WD update..........well, series 2 update lol..........I just found out the secret whispered to Rick at the CDC.............only trouble is........I told DH that's what I guessed 2 days ago........hate when I predict the twist!!!

Watching last episode right now Series 2 right now.........

Planning to sleep late tomorrow.......... Ever had one of those weeks you feel so tired? Yep...........that's me this week........

Was planning to go to bed after end of series 2 but............we started on Series 3


----------



## Monykalyn

@KStarfish82 oh wow-congrats on the baby!! almost there! I am rather partial to March as that is my birthday month 

Thanks for the welcomes guys! All your trip reports makes me want to do a HHN trip...will see how the finances work out with oldest off to college in the fall.

Another day off today as I work this weekend (hospitals-bother-never close LOL). At least have TWD to look forward to-I watch with the closed caption on so I do not miss a word...

Should I even mention how nice it was here today? (cleaned out chicken coop in short sleeves, enjoyed cocktail on deck-potatoes on grill-steaks getting ready to be on grill)--not a typical Feb day as my Facebook memories are filled with pics of snow for past 6 years...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn...........cocktails on my deck or patio is what I'm looking forward to in about 6 months......lol.........nice you get to enjoy that right now..........we are cold. Really cold.  Not Canada cold apparently.......but cold enough.........

Another WD fan.......yay.....there are a few on here......I'm told  I'm a late comer to the WD party.......just started series 3.......although I'm not a fan of David Morrisey who is the governor in this series apparently........I struggle to watch him in anything.........

Definitely try for HHN.........best time of year to go.........


----------



## Lynne G

Monkayln, us too.  Oldest to college in the fall and hoping that it won't pinch us too much.  Excited as one graduating from HS and sad at that also.  I still will have one in HS for 3 more years.  I will be working at least another decade to get both through college.  What we do for our kids, lol.

Soccer night, and I too Schumi am looking forward to sleeping in late.  Trouble is, my head never lets me sleep that late.

Have a great weekend all!  Still cold here.  We were 19 this morning, and are at freezing right now.  Time to have a cup of tea and then watch the news and head to sleep.   Chow all!


----------



## macraven

It's still Friday so I'm not late in Checking in here

Glad miss M in red came to play!
Monkaylin, once you post here, you are one of us homies

Lynne you must have over slept this morning as I didn't see you or your minionion .....

A nice day here in Ga
I have never had 72 degrees in a feb day before in any place that I have lived until I moved here


----------



## schumigirl

3 today since I haven't posted any for a while...........


----------



## macraven

Wow!!!!!!! 
Totally impressed


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Wow!!!!!!!
> Totally impressed



Thought you'd like them........like I say, I'm always late the party..........think I may have overdone the watching of WD episodes though.............dreamt last night I was eating a tuna sandwich....and I found a torn off finger in it lol............didn't have tuna sandwich for lunch today.......

Grey and miserable here today........just been out shopping to get few bits......its cold. Too busy on a Saturday to hang around...........

But, it's Pizza Saturday..........


----------



## macraven

Thought it was Friday when I woke uo


----------



## keishashadow

checking in before i go to start & pack, tempting to blow it off until tomorrow as there is this giant flaming orb in the sky and it's near 60 degrees. we treasure those sorts of events up here in the winter.  

spent most of thursday night in ER with oldest DS has been sick as a dog with high fever.  bingo, he gots the flu.  hope my shot is for the right strain. 

andy sorry for your loss, give your mom an extra hug.  our trio had a heckovvatime at rising star.  how many years ago was that?

enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## macraven

_Janet, you never have a slow day ......

Do hope son is doing better 
Hugs


A moms work is never done

Very soon you will be relaxing on vacation and I'm sure it will be a much needed event for youse two

That night at rising star with Andy was a hoot
He blew the competition away_


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking in from work- not too bad today so prolly out in time to enjoy 78degrees today!! 30 degrees cooler tomorrow so....will be good night to watch TWD. 

Lol Schumi on the dreams- have totally dreamed about safe houses and zombies after binge watching.

@keishashadow - - hope the kiddo is better soon. got him on Tamiflu?


----------



## macraven

_now that just confirms it.
it is friday as Red M just said she was at work...._


----------



## Lynne G

Nope Mac, it's Saturday, and I took Friday off to have lunch with my DS and do some errands without having to wait for the weekend.   So happy, no soccer games today.  Mostly sunny, but only 40.  However, I am wearing a t shirt hoping it gets warmer one of these days.  Soccer Sunday coming up, so a mall run this evening, then relax and grocery shop on Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and since I am not as good on my iPad, I hope you have a great trip Keisha, and your DS is feeling better.

Now back to regular programming.


And yeah Mac, minion Saturday and a funny above.


----------



## macraven

_i adore the minionions_


----------



## Monykalyn

Home from work-been sitting on the patio watching my chickens destroy my planters...at least the dirt is being turned over.  DH wanted to go out for dinner but it is sooooo nice just hanging at home-sent him for takeout instead (pasta).  So got out of cooking too!


----------



## Monykalyn

I LOVE all the minions!! my son's valentine box-he really wanted Kevin


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> I LOVE all the minions!! View attachment 152420my son's valentine box-he really wanted Kevin



You are the perfect mom to get him that!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Janet, you never have a slow day ......
> 
> Do hope son is doing better
> Hugs
> 
> 
> A moms work is never done
> 
> Very soon you will be relaxing on vacation and I'm sure it will be a much needed event for youse two
> 
> That night at rising star with Andy was a hoot
> He blew the competition away_



 andy has some pipes!  i'd die of fright singing in front of a crowd.

monykalyn aka mony? - that is one sweet valentines day box!  bet it took forever to make. 

kiddo is doing better but off his food, says nothing tasting right.  he's a big boy, will do him good to lose a few #.  hey, maybe i should get the flu afterall lol.

close to giving up and dragging another suitcase along, oh the shame.  40# isn't much stuffs when u factor in even a lightweight bag i'm finding.


----------



## macraven

It is walking dead day

Sunday is the one day of the week I can remember


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It is walking dead day
> 
> Sunday is the one day of the week I can remember



Everyday at the moment is WD day for us right now......... We watched 6 episodes last night......... Going to plonk our backsides down soon and watch some more tonight..........


----------



## schumigirl

MK.......nice Valentines box!!! That is cool!!

Janet.......I don't have a good set of pipes on me.......but after a few cocktails I'll get up at karaoke's and sing anything!!! Glad I don't have to listen to it.........lol.......


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, I hate laundry day


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Everyday at the moment is WD day for us right now......... We watched 6 episodes last night......... Going to plonk our backsides down soon and watch some more tonight..........


We binge watched the first 3 seasons of WD since we were late to the party...you have a lot of catching up to do ...welcome to the crazy train.  I still enjoy the old episodes and watch every time they do a marathon.
I'm rewatching last week's show now. 
Can't wait for the next installment...it's almost time.

Hope all my homies had a great weekend


----------



## keishashadow

quiet as pin here lol   I tape TWD and watch commercial free for continuity's sake.  Have learned not to look at text messages/accept calls from my kids who love to share spoilers.


----------



## Monykalyn

I hate laundry day too- for me that's tomorrow.

Anyone else watch shows with the close caption on to make sure to catch all the dialogue??


----------



## macraven

Here only during commercials

I always have closed caption on

Even for the news


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....we are loving watching it without having to wait a week for next episode......and no ad breaks for us at all with how we watch it.......ideal......glad I'm not the only one who was late joining the WD party.........

MK.......laundry day again for me today........my DH says I make work for myself doing so much laundry........I just hate it building up in the wash basket! I do however have a a large ironing pile to do today.......along with next two loads of washing......never ending......

mac.......I have a friend who leaves the subtitles on her to permanently...........just to annoy her husband!!!! I kid you not........took me a while to notice they were always on and I asked her if she struggled to hear it.......she said no....it just annoys xxxxxxxxx..........lol........I'm sure you can guess which friend!! 


So, housework day again today..........it's lovely to see days stretching out already.........light mornings and evenings are getting lighter earlier too.........was supposed to be going for a beach walk with a friend this afternoon but she cancelled on me.......her MiL is coming from France to stay unexpectedly ............told her I'll visit when she's gone.........hard woman to get along with.......the MiL, not my friend!

So, will keep myself busy today and hope weather stays as nice as it today........beautiful sunshine but very cold. 

Happy Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, yeah, just sayin'.  It was gloriously 55 degrees yesterday.  Today, we're at freezing again.  Sweater on. 

And since it is Monday,





  Another cup of hot tea for me.  But I have to say, after the rain all last night, that big orange ball of sun was on the horizon.  Didn't make the cold better, but put a smile on my face, well, more like a squint, as it is so bright out.

Doing the wash is over rated.  With 2 teens, and one is a girl, we have an endless basket of wash. 

See the HHN details being released, getting me excited.  Also seeing the talk about the mickey party, seems others are not as excited, but I'll still do both.  Yesterday, I was looking at my pictures of some of the houses from last year's HHN.  That during the day tours I took were fascinating. 

Hope all is going well for eveyone.   to all you homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> I hate laundry day too- for me that's tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else watch shows with the close caption on to make sure to catch all the dialogue??



naw, that's why the remote has a rewind button.  How did i ever manage to watch the tube back in the dark ages before all the fancy stuff lol?  Can't get used to the scroll of CC, heck, even the one on the newscasts is distracting to me...bear of little brain I am.

lynne - idk re excessive laundry being gender specific issue...my thoughts are if somebody else is doing it, the sky is the limit.  My men are all clothes horses, doen't help the cause.  The mr has taken to doing the laundry out of sheer boredom being off work. finding i'm ironing more often, but a good tradeoff.  Carole needs to give lessons, it's an art.

re Oct trip, cannot imagine _not _enjoying both parks.  Would like to try and catch whatever might be going on @ SW this year, but think that starts later in October.  I like to spread it around

Went for quick haircut on Friday with the mr at one of those quickie places. eek didn't know bangs could be that short.  Still haven't gotten used to them, since five months since last color service, booked at 'real' salon for today to try & offset the bangs lol.  Supposed to have just awful storms for our 1st two days in Orlando.  Guess i'll take the kindle along to pass the time.  As long as our flight gets out ahead of the first storm system of the week, i'll be happy.

Have a good day all!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies 
Will post more when I'm in the blue room


----------



## marciemi

We keep the captioning on 100% of the time, for obvious reasons.    If a show isn't captioned, I don't watch.  The theater here at Artegon marketplace has captioning "boxes" that sit in the cupholders so I can actually go see movies and follow what's happening!  It changed my life when we bought our first CC converter box in 1988 (back before they were standard on TV's) - just in time to watch the Olympics that summer.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Sitting in my favorite comfy spot having a cup of coffee this morning checking what's happening with with the something about nothing family. 

Making trip plans for the grandchildren when they come down for visit in May. We are going to our fav place Universal. Have been watching for Florida resident rates for last two weeks of May. Don't know If that's going to happen. They have always been up by now. Will keep watching. Going either way. 

Looking forward to my first HHN this year. Just waiting for my sister to find out her vacation time at work this week to finalize hotel plans and airfare for them in October. 
Lynne thanks for the minions. Glad to hear you are getting some sunshine 

Sending some Florida sunshine to all who need some. 

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

It may be Monday but it's my day off after working the weekend! Nice again today-then pretty good chance for accumulating snow tomorrow (from 78 degrees saturday to snow on Tuesday-typically wacky MO late winter weather)  Laundry started-bleh.  Thinking about giving myself a pedicure while I get caught up on Supernatural and How to Get Away with Murder....house blissfully quiet as Hubs had to work out of town today and kids all off to school

Happy Monday!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> naw, that's why the remote has a rewind button.  How did i ever manage to watch the tube back in the dark ages before all the fancy stuff lol?  Can't get used to the scroll of CC, heck, even the one on the newscasts is distracting to me...bear of little brain I am.
> 
> lynne - idk re excessive laundry being gender specific issue...my thoughts are if somebody else is doing it, the sky is the limit.  My men are all clothes horses, doen't help the cause.  The mr has taken to doing the laundry out of sheer boredom being off work. finding i'm ironing more often, but a good tradeoff.  Carole needs to give lessons, it's an art.



Yep, hate subtitles.......suffer them when watching that Swedish/Danish show The Killing......but not generally.......

yes re washing......I have 2 men in the house who I think must be the cleanest men on the planet......there's more clothes in the wash basket than there have been days that pass........not complaining......least they're always clean and tidy.........I would be complaining if it was the other way!!

Not a bad trade off..........don't mind ironing at times.......hate when DH offers to do it........he does most household things really well ......except that! 


Had a very late lunch of gorgeous home made soup............all vegetables but made with chicken stock and various herbs ......really enjoyed it.....

Sun is shining.........still!!! Beautiful day........


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> It may be Monday but it's my day off after working the weekend! Nice again today-then pretty good chance for accumulating snow tomorrow (from 78 degrees saturday to snow on Tuesday-typically wacky MO late winter weather)  Laundry started-bleh.  Thinking about giving myself a pedicure while I get caught up on Supernatural and How to Get Away with Murder....house blissfully quiet as Hubs had to work out of town today and kids all off to school
> 
> Happy Monday!



Oh not nice MK if snow is coming............

Didn't know How to get away with murder is still on?? We lost it half way through first series.........but thought it had been cancelled.......well, obviously not.....lol.......

Enjoy that pedicure..........


----------



## RAPstar

Happy national margarita day. 

69 days till my trip. I'm so ready.

Blah day at work. We're so behind on emails. Making frozen fish filets for dinner. Unless I get lazy and just make one of the other frozen meals I have.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Happy national margarita day.
> 
> 69 days till my trip. I'm so ready.



Ok We'll join in Robbie ..........margaritas all round.......got the Margaritaville blender out when DH mentioned it earlier......think they sent him an email........nice way to spend Monday night.......strawberry ones tonight.........

And starting season 4 of WD...........


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Y'all! (or Ya'll, youse guys, homies, etc...)
Trying to maintain SOME sense of normalcy here, all work, no posting.... 
Little League rush has set in-with vengeance in mind-and I am getting way too far behind already! Some of these coaches need a does of manners and decency applied. 

How about that Dick Van Dyke on the DL60 special last night?!


----------



## RAPstar

buckeev said:


> Howdy Y'all! (or Ya'll, youse guys, homies, etc...)
> Trying to maintain SOME sense of normalcy here, all work, no posting....
> Little League rush has set in-with vengeance in mind-and I am getting way too far behind already! Some of these coaches need a does of manners and decency applied.
> 
> How about that Dick Van Dyke on the DL60 special last night?!



How about seeing Dick Van Dyke in real life (check out my Disneyland TR)


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Happy national margarita day.
> 
> 69 days till my trip. I'm so ready.
> 
> Blah day at work. We're so behind on emails. Making frozen fish filets for dinner. Unless I get lazy and just make one of the other frozen meals I have.



just do shots, worm will give you visions


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, it's only 10 minutes into the episode and the X-Files already got me biting my nails. WHY DOES THE SHOW HAVE TO END AGAIN!!!!!!!! That is all, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


PS Dana Scully/Gillian Anderson is my bae lol


----------



## macraven

_looks like i missed all the fun here tonight.....

my days are still going on while your days are coming to a close for the evening._


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> OMG, it's only 10 minutes into the episode and the X-Files already got me biting my nails. WHY DOES THE SHOW HAVE TO END AGAIN!!!!!!!! That is all, back to your regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> 
> PS Dana Scully/Gillian Anderson is my bae lol



She looks so different now!!! Can see traits of her character in Hannibal still.........

I do have a thing for David Duchovny!!! I'm enjoying the X Files again........aren't they saying there will be another series as they're all keen to do it?? Sure I read that somewhere yesterday.........


Beautiful day here......skies and sea look gorgeous........and that big yellow thing in the sky is out again.......but still cold! 

Some kindle time again today I think.......need to catch up on book I'm reading...........

Lunch time now..........


----------



## macraven

Coffee time here .....


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy and rainy and rainy day, so tea time for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy the day all!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Coffee time here .....


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, my CM friend Mike gave me a free ticket to the Disney water parks and I've never been but I want to go but then that's taking from my universal time and I don't know which day to go.


----------



## Monykalyn

Home with a sick boy. Tummy troubles-finally have him laying down.  He is really not having a good day-a book I pre-ordered for him as part of his Christmas present was supposed to deliver today-guess there must have been a delay in publication date as now it won't be here til next week. He had been looking forward to this - really getting excited past couple days-and now a delay. I've never had an issue with pre order before so I obviously told him it would be today-until I got the notice-sad little face.

OTOH-got notice last night we are approved for a White House tour for upcoming mom/daughter trip in 2 weeks!  I am excited even if DD isn't as much LOL.

Sertoma Chili Cookoff this weekend-will be a looonng weekend (will be there ~8 hours friday and probably 12 hours Saturday) but so much fun-have to raise funds to pay for the new Boys and Girls club building Sertoma pledged!  

As per usual here-the snow is skipping us and we may barely get rain...I think they send weather people here to humble them trying to (accurately) predict the weather...
Hope everyone is have a Terrific Tuesday!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, my CM friend Mike gave me a free ticket to the Disney water parks and I've never been but I want to go but then that's taking from my universal time and I don't know which day to go.


1/2 day at a waterpark??


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, my CM friend Mike gave me a free ticket to the Disney water parks and I've never been but I want to go but then that's taking from my universal time and I don't know which day to go.



Robbie, I'm very biased as I hate water parks......bore me to tears and we never go to them.......so I vote to stay at Universal......but as I say I'm biased!





Monykalyn said:


> Home with a sick boy. Tummy troubles-finally have him laying down.  He is really not having a good day-a book I pre-ordered for him as part of his Christmas present was supposed to deliver today-guess there must have been a delay in publication date as now it won't be here til next week. He had been looking forward to this - really getting excited past couple days-and now a delay. I've never had an issue with pre order before so I obviously told him it would be today-until I got the notice-sad little face.
> 
> OTOH-got notice last night we are approved for a White House tour for upcoming mom/daughter trip in 2 weeks!  I am excited even if DD isn't as much LOL.
> 
> Sertoma Chili Cookoff this weekend-will be a looonng weekend (will be there ~8 hours friday and probably 12 hours Saturday) but so much fun-have to raise funds to pay for the new Boys and Girls club building Sertoma pledged!
> 
> As per usual here-the snow is skipping us and we may barely get rain...I think they send weather people here to humble them trying to (accurately) predict the weather...
> Hope everyone is have a Terrific Tuesday!



Aww......hope little un feels much better soon.......it's awful to see them poorly! Would love to see the White House one day.........chili......never got the taste for it............glad your weather isn't too bad either......rain is much better than snow.........


----------



## RAPstar

Ok so we're gonna do the water park as soon as I get into get it out of the way. With dinner at 1900 park fare or Boma. Or at AK depending on what happens with ROL and dining packages for it. Then I can relax the rest of the week and do the RPR luau the next Saturday the day before I leave.


----------



## tink1957

Never done the luau at RPR...maybe next fall if they offer a Sept special like last year...have fun Robbie.

MK...hope your boy feels better soon.

We're expecting bad storms tonight after midnight...probably won't be getting any sleep.  It's a good thing I have the next 3 days off after working 6 days in a row.

Stay safe and have a great night everyone


----------



## macraven

Tink just saw on tv expect the storm to hit hard at 9

Do we need a boat?
Lol


----------



## tink1957

Glad I live on a hill...we might need an ark if this keeps up...we're over a foot above normal for the year in rainfall.


----------



## macraven

*HEY !!!*
_
this is monday and we didn't do a send off for homie janet/keishashadow!!!!

i screamed when i realized that. 
poor janet left for orlando this morning and no waves of bye bye from the homies...



i called her and reminded her i was blonde and have those moments of getting dates messed up.....
and told her all the homies on the sans are blonde too at times.

told her i would post here so she could see we are missing her.......lol_
_i don't usually lose track of my homie kids here but there always is the first time_

_she said that they left  home early this morning and did hit the parks once there._
_dropped off their stuff in the hotel and went and had fun and now in the room relaxing._



_so, dear janet, hope you get some sleep tonight and will be ready to hit the parks in the morning._
_take an umbrella and poncho as you will be getting drenched._


----------



## macraven

_tink, a quick note to you to let you know the weather man lied.

he said 9 for the storms....
they started here at 7:30......_


----------



## RAPstar

it's been raining most of the day here. now it's chilly out. Just finished The Muppets (god, I miss Henson), and now onto Agent Carter


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Home with a sick boy. Tummy troubles-finally have him laying down.  He is really not having a good day-a book I pre-ordered for him as part of his Christmas present was supposed to deliver today-guess there must have been a delay in publication date as now it won't be here til next week. He had been looking forward to this - really getting excited past couple days-and now a delay. I've never had an issue with pre order before so I obviously told him it would be today-until I got the notice-sad little face.
> 
> OTOH-got notice last night we are approved for a White House tour for upcoming mom/daughter trip in 2 weeks!  I am excited even if DD isn't as much LOL.
> 
> Sertoma Chili Cookoff this weekend-will be a looonng weekend (will be there ~8 hours friday and probably 12 hours Saturday) but so much fun-have to raise funds to pay for the new Boys and Girls club building Sertoma pledged!
> 
> As per usual here-the snow is skipping us and we may barely get rain...I think they send weather people here to humble them trying to (accurately) predict the weather...
> Hope everyone is have a Terrific Tuesday!




_i'm blonde and sometimes slow so that is my excuse for just getting to your posting.
it's always tough when your boys are sick.
hope he is feeling better real soon.
and that is a sorry situation when a preorder doesn't come when it is supposed to.
maybe it will come in earlier than later.

take your camera when you go to the white house.
pictures are now allowed to be taken inside.

take pictures of corners for me as i want to see if that place is really clean or not.
and if there is dirt or crud in the corners, i'll know i'm a better housekeeper than the white house staff.

hope you don't get snow.
think you are on the western portion of missouri.
i lived on the eastern edge portion until i moved to chicago
nasty winters on the western part of the state but lovely summers, fall and spring._


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> it's been raining most of the day here. now it's chilly out. Just finished The Muppets (god, I miss Henson), and now onto Agent Carter


_i have always loved the muppets.   
always.._


----------



## Lynne G

Do send an ark Tink.  We have had cold rain all day and will get that southern storm tomorrow afternoon.  Heavy rain, and up to 60 mph winds,  will be a wild ride for sure on the way home.  Thankful no tornado warning, just damaging winds.  

MK, hope your DS feels better soon.  I hope he gets his book soon too.  Seems both books and video games sometimes push back release dates several times.  Never too late for a Christmas gift. 

Robbie, I would at least spend some time at the water park.  I actually like Typhoon Lagoon.  I like snorkeling with the fish, the water coaster, and the lazy river.  Pretty park.  Next to Disney Springs, so not far from the parks.  Have a great trip.


----------



## macraven

_getting rain is so much better than getting snow.

and it is pouring here now still but no way would i wish for snow instead of rain._


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the well wishes-lil guy felt better by bedtime so hopefully school tomorrow. Finally getting a few wet snowflakes. Too warm for accumulation.

Hope everyone planning trips to Florida is writing trip reports! 

@macraven - I am so happy they allow pictures again! I can take my phone, ID and a camera but that is it-no bags, water, food etc.  Pics of corners high and low will be taken


----------



## pcstang

If you go to the library of congress you can go across the street and get a library card. Just tell them you are doing "research." It's pretty cool to go down into the library.
Stay safe in the south! Tornado passed about a half mile from my house. Water in my MIL suite and garage. Friend had the tornado go by his house. Trees down everywhere and they totaled 3 of his vehicles. Scary night! Another severe thunderstorm warning just issued for me! Fun times!


----------



## macraven

_i was watching weather channel and they talked about that area with the severe storms and tornado watch.

hope you are safe from all the destruction that is goiong on in your area!


i asked Mr Mac this evening what do we do if a tornado comes in our area as we don't have a basement.
he said we would probably die if it hit us.

so, i'm still up worrying what we would do if one happened in our area.........lol_


----------



## pcstang

Lol we got the kids up and took them to the pantry. It was close and scary. Of course, being a weather nut, I had to go out and watch. More wind than any of the Hurricanes I went through when I lived in Florida! I was there from 89 through 08 so I've seen a few...


----------



## macraven

_well, it is still storming where i am .....
but i'm not going outside to stand in the rain 

i hope you had an umbrella when you went outside.
i have no idea which box i packed our umbrellas in.....lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.........me too..........I thought it was Friday Janet left for her trip..............Have a wonderful time to janet and her  mister............bet they have a blast!!!

Well, mr mac is honest I'll say that mac............hope the weather dissipates soon..........I don't mind rain, but we don't get the horrendous tornados and storms you do..........


Looks another beautiful day over here.........very frosty crisp morning.........

It's Wednesday..............


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Keisha and her DH are having a great time and not getting so much of this rain.  

No sun to be seen today either.  Pcstang, I am glad to hear that no one was hurt and all are okay.  Scary weather for sure.  We're getting the bulk of that storm later today, just high winds, but not tornado level, and thunderstorms.  Thankfully, out to sea by tomorrow morning. 

Mac, yep, I am glad it's not snow either.  We are still in the 30's, so we don't get warmer weather until April, and even then, we can get snow.  

MK, glad to hear the boy is feeling better.  We got alerts from our kids' schools about whooping cough.  When there's kids stuck in school all day, germs spread even more, and I am hoping neither kid gets it.  

So, from a very wet and cold morning, take care all!


----------



## tink1957

The sun is out after a stormy night 
Contrary to what I thought...I slept like a log.

Hope Janet has a wonderful trip...enjoy Fall Out Boy for me.

Lynne...whooping cough  doesn't anyone get vaccinated anymore? 

PC...glad you made it though the storms safely...scarry times.

My plans for the day are to veg out on the couch between doing loads of 
laundry 

Happy Hump day to all


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> whooping cough  doesn't anyone get vaccinated anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for the day are to veg out on the couch between doing loads of
> laundry



Rise in people not getting kids vaccinated is scary! Another worry about all the immigrants we're getting! 

I had a housework and laundry morning.......just had a snooze........snap!! Similar day Vicki..........nothing like a good nights sleep though!



Trying to decide between having healthy baked fish and veg for dinner or chicken in sticky spicy bbq sauce (thanks mac) with kinda healthy wedges...............


----------



## macraven

I'd go with the pizza


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'd do with the pizza



I'm supposed to stick to Saturday for pizza according to DS!!! Wednesday is his Mac n cheese day......he has his routine!!! Going with chicken........DH just called and went for that one..........

One of his lecturers gave all in his group a gift today.......it's National Engineers Week apparently..........he is in his final year doing his Masters degree in Chemical Engineering........but they haven't to open it till they graduate!!!! That's in July......I couldn't wait that long.

But, no, he's put it away in his desk...........couldn't even guess what it is! Oh lecturer is American......think that's why as they hadn't heard it was this week.........


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> *HEY !!!*
> _
> this is monday and we didn't do a send off for homie janet/keishashadow!!!!_



Was supposed to meet her today at MK but due to forecast (and it looks like it's been pouring/storming there much of the morning - strangely we're about 20 minutes north and have had a few light sprinkles and now it's sunny!) she swapped her MK and Epcot days to be indoors at Epcot more of today.  Meeting them tomorrow afternoon for some rides and then we'll all meet with Royce after work for dinner somewhere on 192.  Looking forward to seeing her again!

Penny had to reschedule for next week due to health issues with her MIL (mummy dust welcomed for her!) and will be down in April instead - we'll meet someday!


----------



## macraven

_that's good you were able to reschedule your plans with her.
i know you have been able to meet up with janet before so you know what a hoot she is.

remember when i used to do the birthday list for the homies here.
you and penny were/are birthday twins.
you can recelebrate your birthdays together when you see her in april.

i've been watching the weather for orlando and keep hoping it gets better for keisha and mr keisha.
storms and heavy rains during a vacation to the land of sunshine really suxs big time.

i've been to epcot a few times when it was sunny and bright.
called a friend that was in the studios at the darkside and they had heavy rain and wind.

even a few miles can make a difference in weather._


----------



## macraven

Wet, windy and cold here 

Then I look at the calendar and it's only feb

Still much better here weather wise than where I used to live


----------



## pcstang

Here's a pic of my friends garage...what's left of it. His f150 and expedition also got crushed by trees. He lives about 2 miles from me.


----------



## macraven

️️️️️️️️️️️


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _well, it is still storming where i am .....
> but i'm not going outside to stand in the rain
> 
> i hope you had an umbrella when you went outside.
> i have no idea which box i packed our umbrellas in.....lol_


Lol I was watching but not in the rain. All our doors have covered areas. I'm dumb but not that dumb! Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Pc..........how awful!!

Long as everyone was ok.........but how terrifying that must have been for them...........


----------



## Monykalyn

@pcstang OMG! Glad everyone is OK

yeah if no basement (we lived in Tornado alley in TX-no basements there) go to interior room-bathroom with tub if possible and hide in tub with mattress on top-the flying stuff is what hurts. We also crawled under stairs at least once a year in AR (no basement there either-always happened on my son's birthday too-his sisters thought he was jinxed)

We don't get too many actual tornadoes here - but the straight line winds can be a killer-can pick stuff up and fling it causing more damage than an actual tornado. Springfield MO is in an elevation that most storms sweep around us.  Joplin, OTOH, got hit with an F5 tornado several years ago. No words for the amount of devastation. Chef Robert Irvine was in town a month after the tornado for another event (big festival-DH and I volunteered at the festival and got to meet him and several other food network chefs-also got to hang and drink with Little Big Country and One Republic-sooo much fun) and toured Joplin-then came back and did a "restaurant impossible" episode and remodeled the Joplin Boys and Girls club.  Pretty nice guy actually.


----------



## macraven

_i adore chef irvine !!!


of everything you wrote about what you went thru with serious weather issues, the one thing i commented on was robert irvine._


----------



## Monykalyn

Chef Irvine was a hoot and so was his assistant chef Lee. Actually all the FN chefs were alot of fun. Ellie Krieger brought her daughter and husband along-I talked with her quite a bit (we are both RD's). She is so cute and sweet. Her husband is very nice and has full sleeve tattoos-watching her on TV so totally not what you would expect.  I've got a pic somewhere of all the guys hanging out drinking beer (including my DH) while us girls talked in the demo kitchen tent


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Pcstang, that is terrible he lost that much.  We are now under a tornado watch, with severe thunderstorms to go to sleep time arrival.  Guess I will pray we do not loose electricity and no damage to cars or home.  

Yeah, whooping cough is one my kids are immunized against, but yes, some do not, hence the notice from the school.


Time for dinner.   Hmmm, burgers and home fries for us.  I do not feel like cooking.


----------



## macraven

_i hope you got his autograph.........and a picture where he wrote:  to my favorite fan of all...


jump in the bathtub lynne in case a tornado comes your way...just repeating advice from our homie expert on those things.....miss red m


wonder if keisha is getting a rain day while in the motherland?_


----------



## Monykalyn

@macraven 
for you  It was hotter than blazes that day...that lovely hat is now my gardening hat...
The message in the autograph is about Farmers Gastropub-the owner and founder is from UK as well and Chef robert was talking about how particular he is about bangers and mash-pretty much only gets when he goes home.  So I told him about this neat lil pub run by a British dude named Bill (who is also a friend)...


----------



## macraven

I'm thrilled for you !

Such a nice picture of the three of you


----------



## RAPstar

We're so behind at work I'm getting some overtime this week. An hour today, tomorrow, and Friday. Then 8-4 on Saturday. Woo


----------



## macraven

_robbie, you're going to be a rich man with all that overtime._


----------



## tink1957

I'm enjoying my time off...had a lazy day...never got around to the laundry 

I made grilled chicken and sweet potato wedges for dinner tonight...yum.

Good thing you're getting all that overtime Robbie...more $ for your trip.  Glad I'm not the only one working this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pics


tink1957 said:


> I'm enjoying my time off...had a lazy day...never got around to the laundry
> 
> I made grilled chicken and sweet potato wedges for dinner tonight...yum.
> 
> Good thing you're getting all that overtime Robbie...more $ for your trip.  Glad I'm not the only one working this weekend.



Lol.........laundry will still be there!! That's what we had for dinner last night.......with sticky bbq sauce.......lush!!


Making soup and baking this morning........

Hope Janet and mister Janet are having a lovely time.......even if it is raining........it'll pass.........


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  That storm is outta here.  Well, it was an eventful night.  At times, it sounded like the house was in the middle of a jet engine.  Noisy.  Then, downpours lashing against the house.  Only saw 3 lights, one a lightning strike very close, wow that was bright, another lightning strike further away, not as bright, and blue white flash that was our transformer failing and making our neighbors on the other side of the street dark.  Poor neighbors are still without power so far.  Roads closed for flooding or the results of flooding, and joy, playing who's going to go through a dark traffic light at a major intersection near home.   But, what did I see in this very gray start to the day, a very yellow orb's rim at the horizon shining through the clouds.  Hello sun, hope to see more of ya today.






  Indeed, and a cold ice tea this morning.  Muggy.  And for Mac and Robo, and all the coffee homies:







Take care, and hope all have survived the storms, and all are doing better.  Thoughts are with those who lost lives and things in the storms.

And Robbie, overtime money, just what you needed.  Yay! More to enjoy on vacation.

Mr. and Mrs. Keisha, I hope you are enjoying your vacation, even in the rain.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, having a grand time despite the wicked rain/wind yesterday.  Enjoyed dinner @ Kona yesterday even though the noodle bowl was a bit off (heavy hand with the oil that was graciously rectified).  Today will be meeting up with Marcie & her DH.

Local news headline blaring on the tube today:  Winter Weather is Back!!! High of 67 degrees today & sunny.  bunch of wimps!  

Supposed to be in mid to high 70's by Saturday, good thing we packed our winter coatsto wear over our bathing suits.  

ps i vote for typhoon lagoon


----------



## schumigirl

Yay........glad you're having fun Janet.......and glad Kona was good! 

67 is winter!!! Lol..........have fun with Marci today.........


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
Lynne thanks for the coffee
Schumi thanks for making the pink cake for me

Love sweets/coffee time!

Janet......light weights, eh
Bed at 9:30 last night so you can be up early and have a 15 hour day in the parks

Please ride HM 5 times for me.....

Have fun and use sunscrean even if you have winter temps there


----------



## marciemi

Fun time with Janet & Dave today at MK!  Met up with Royce afterwards and somehow spent 3 hours at Sweet Tomatoes for dinner!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> We're so behind at work I'm getting some overtime this week. An hour today, tomorrow, and Friday. Then 8-4 on Saturday. Woo


 OT sucks until the paycheck comes in! My extra time is paying for a DC mom/dtr trip 



macraven said:


> Please ride HM 5 times for me.....


My family pretty much will just leave me when I want to go on HM for the 5th time...did I mention I have a HM mug, wallpaper on my phone and would live there if I could?  They go off to PotC and I happily do HM again...and again...

@Lynn G -glad you survived the storm!! Love the coffee minion.

I'm with @keishashadow + typhoon lagoon!  Love Blizzard Beach but TL is the best (at least until Universal's water park is finished)


----------



## macraven

OT is the best part of working
Totally agree w/ Minh on that one

Nice pic of Janet, Dave and Marci
Guessing Royce was the picture taker for it

Like how the Keisha's have on long sleeve today ps but wearing shorts
Typical almost spring weather clothing

My area rug and bookcase was delivered around 6 this evening
Seems strange to have furnishings in the living room now

Time to start on another room next week


----------



## schumigirl

Marci.......that is such a nice picture of the three of you! Glad you got to meet up again.........

MK.......in the dinand distant days we used to go to Disney........we did like HM too.........such a fun ride! Would probably go back to Disney for that and SM at Magic Kingdom and at MGM would go back for ToT and RnRC........did like those rides a lot.

mac.........yay........finally got the delivery........it's nice to finish one room off.........next one up!!!



Have one episode of season 4 of WD left to watch then on to Season 5..........getting through them quickly.......

Not sure of plans today............have to do something as I've been kinda hibernating all week........but it's to be freezing today and all weekend, then back to rain!


----------



## schumigirl

Talking of Walking Dead..............................





And just in case you missed it.............






And just because I feel like it...........





Have a great Friday...........


----------



## Lynne G

That's how I feel!  So happy, it's Friday.  Sun is up, less clouds to be seen, and well, other than at freezing in temperature and with a wind chill below that, I'll take it.  

Nice picture Marci.  Glad to see all enjoying the parks.  3 hours for a Sweet dinner?  Now that's a lot of salad. LOL

MK, nice pictures too.  Great you got to meet him.

Mac, wahoo, one more room done.  Next.

Love the minions Schumi!

Now for a hot cup of tea.  Enjoy this Friday and the week-end to come.


----------



## macraven

Happy the calendar girls are here !


----------



## Monykalyn

Dropped in just to see the Minions 
My lil guy worked so hard yesterday (and this am before school) to get caught up on his schoolwork. And his long anticipated book came yesterday (was originally delayed til monday) so he is one happy camper now.

Likely to be MIA for a few days-chili cookoff this weekend-this afternoon for set up, cooks party and then tomorrow, and Sunday is "try to recover my brain" day. Aisle ambassador again this year which basically means i babysit my cook teams (and collect money they raise and tickets for voting by the people for best chili). I have a ton of fun but long days.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

MK........glad your boy got his book.......enjoy your weekend......sounds fun!!


I had big surprise planned for DH. We thought we had lost our wedding video years ago........I found it few weeks ago and took it to a firm to get it transferred to DVD........who has a video player nowadays! 

Came back today and he is over the moon.........we truly thought it was lost.........haven't watched it in years!! 24 years since we got married........can't wait to watch it.......

Bottle of red wine I think..............


----------



## RAPstar

Woo! Starting Monday I will now be on the email team at work full time. I think I get a raise? I mean I'm pretty sure it's like 50 cents but still.


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations RAPstar on the full time email position and of course the raise . Means more money to enjoy your trips.

Love the minions Lynne and Schumi


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Woo! Starting Monday I will now be on the email team at work full time. I think I get a raise? I mean I'm pretty sure it's like 50 cents but still.



Congrats Robbie..........a raise is a raise............ Make the most of it.........



Well, watched our wedding DVD for first time in years..........how emotional was that!!! Loved every second of it........two and a half hours of us and family! Some gone of course, including my dad, but had happy tears through it all........first time DS saw it as an adult.  Even he enjoyed it........forgot what I looked like with perm and not blonde........and DH had hair!!!! 

Nearly bed time here............


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the promotion Robbie...even more to spend on vacation 

Carole...wine and wedding DVD...sounds like a fun night 

MK...enjoy your cookoff....think I'll make chilli tonight.

Mac..it must be nice to have a clean slate to work with...I've been living in the same house since 1980...some days I just want to shut the doors and walk away to a shiny new place with no accumulated stuff....just need to win the lottery.

I was channel surfing today and found the mummy marathon on syfy...now I want to ride the ride...can't wait for September.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Mummy marathon sounds cool Vicki..........love those movies......and great ride of course........


We've gone on to another bottle of red wine.....well anothe episode of WD calls............addiction is real!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Bacon sandwich and big mug of tea coming right up..........

Beautiful day here.........cold but crisp and sun is bursting!! Definitely going out this afternoon somewhere.......maybe take DH round to village pub later this afternoon..........always nice.

Doesn't Janet move to Universal today.........hope they're having a wonderful trip.........

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## macraven

Happy Saturday homies

For those that work, Saturday's for most are a pleasure to look forward to

For me, everyday is a Saturday!


Robbie congrats on the pay raise and getting full time slot

Red M great son's book finally came
Have a great time at the chili cook off
Wish I was there.....I do love those events and love good chili
Showed my son you pic with chef Irvine
He was impressed but asked me is Irvine a tall man or short

Robo glad you are back here posting
We miss our homies when they fade away or take a vacation from here 

Schumi, glad your wedding dvd was transferred from tape and was great

Yes Janet/Keisha is moving to the darkside today
Hope she does some reporting on the spot for us or boos in and tells us about any long ride waits or crowds
She will be able to hit the concert there tonight

Yea, the one that tink wanted to see
Fall out boys 

Tink I lived in the same house up northern Illinois/southern Wisconsin for 30 years so I understand of wanting to close the door and walk away to start over 
In fact that is exactly what we did do.....lol


----------



## schumigirl

I'm on my 10th house in my lifetime........still got a few home moves in us I think too......

Am I the only one not to have heard of fall out boy???? I must be so out of touch.......don't want to drag myself out of 80's music though.......


That beautiful sunshine has gone! About to rain I think.......least we got cars washed this morning......well, I watched them clean them 

Pizza Saturday............


----------



## macraven

Now I want pizza


Schumi, fall out boy is one concert I would avoid if I was at the darkside tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Will cut you a slice.......lol........having stonebaked base with bbq sauce.......spicy chicken, spicy pepperoni and jalapeños...........lush!

Yes, hope Janet saw atricks post about how busy it is! I must google that act though.......never heard of them...


----------



## RAPstar

50.50 hours this week, and overtime is open ended for the forseeable future. Maybe I just won't sleep and then I can stay at RPR instead of CBay lol


----------



## macraven

Robbie
I deleted your dup post that you deleted
It is now invisible


With your overtime might be nice if you can stay at rpr 
Wouldn't that be fantastic!


----------



## Robo56

Mac looking forward to your start up posting on everything HHN when time comes. So far I have my older sister, younger sister and niece on board for HHN this year. Wanting to make sure we see and do everything within reason.

Was nice here today sun was shining and 68.

Keisha should hopefully have a nice day tomorrow at Universal. Supposed to be 72 sun and clouds tomorrow.


The only reason I know who Fall Out Boy is because grandson played us that song they do about Uma Thurman. It has the intro to the Munster's show on it. I remember theme to the Munster's it was a favorite when i was a youngster.

Schumi you can never go wrong with pizza. Glad you were able to get your wedding video transferred from video to cd. We have not watched our wedding video in many years. The older grandchildren asked to see it when they were younger. They could not believe that was Nana and Papa. Needless to say we were much younger and alot skinnier.

Shout out to Lynne hope all is well in your neck of the woods


----------



## macraven

Hi robo
You should bring the entire gang to Hhn

So far only the hotel package for sf is advertising Hhn up for room, non peak Hhn ticket add on and the public rip tour for $79.99

We know the dates but that is all that has been given to the public now

Once ticket sales are released I will  be doing the thread date for Hhn 
It's a great way to make plans for doing meet and greets with others

I have met many over the years during these mini meet ups

Taking a break for an hour and going out to get some grub


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

LOL think I will try to order this at Starbucks next time I go to give the young baristas a laugh.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> 50.50 hours this week, and overtime is open ended for the forseeable future. Maybe I just won't sleep and then I can stay at RPR instead of CBay lol



Sounds like a plan Robbie.........just don't work too hard and be too tired to have fun!!! 


Dull Sunday morning here..........wide awake when I should still be sleeping........


----------



## macraven

If you didn't live near the train track , you'd be still sleeping

Same here


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........still in bed though........DH is still sleeping.........trying to tap iPad quietly.......

They were joking with me last night after dinner as I had been telling them how much work I do in the house and asked them if they thought I was the hardest working in the house........Dh replied........your iPad charger is the hardest working thing in this house   Are they trying to tell me something...............

Gonna get up soon......weather looks nice now.......


----------



## schumigirl

At the risk of picture overload..........making up for lost time.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........still in bed though........DH is still sleeping.........trying to tap iPad quietly.......
> 
> They were joking with me last night after dinner as I had been telling them how much work I do in the house and asked them if they thought I was the hardest working in the house........Dh replied........your iPad charger is the hardest working thing in this house   Are they trying to tell me  theysomething...............
> 
> Gonna get up soon......weather looks nice now.......



If you stopped all cooking and cleaning and doing family errands, they would suddenly realize you have the hardest job of all....... Lol


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> At the risk of picture overload..........making up for lost time.........


this is precious
Love all three of them
Many thanks and it's a great way to start reading here


----------



## macraven

Just read the new pricing for wdw single day tickets
Wow is it expensive!

I still have many days left on hoppers and base tickets from years past 
So that saves me for doing days there before I move to the darkside


----------



## Lynne G

darn neighbors at 4:30am, did you really have to sound like gunfire or fireworks for a good 15 minutes?!  

I have been awake for over half a day already! Lol

I hate hate typing on my iPad almost as much as posting pictures.  Glad you felt to post Robo and Schumi!  Love those minions and puttercat.

Time to wear shorts and tee shirts.  We are rocking, 63 today.  Not a cloud in the sky.  The 32 degree start is Long forgotten.

Bring on 26!


----------



## macraven

_well, i don't have that problem where i live.
and most peeps here do have guns.

woohoo, walking dead tonight.
oscars tonight.

i can watch 2 hours of mr oscar then on to my walking dead homies.
talking dead
encore hopefully of wd.
this could be a late night for me...._


----------



## schumigirl

WD for us too all night........still on season 5 though..........

I'll be in bed when Oscars start..........almost bedtime now........both sat yawning but need to finish this episode off before we do.........

Monday tomorrow............


----------



## tink1957

Hope I can stay awake for WD tonight...went to bed at 9 last night woke up at 11 and tossed and turned until 4 when my alarm sounded...worked from 6 till 5 ...I am the walking dead now.  Good thing I have the next 5 days off to recover.  Great news is I won a paid day off for having perfect attendance for the year at work.  We have over 100 employees and only 3 of us made it.

Mac...I'll probably have to skip WDW this year as the prices are just too high..wish I had some old tickets laying around too.

Hope everyone had a fun Sunday


----------



## macraven

Tink... You can't fall asleep before you watch wd!

You have the next 5 days off of work


----------



## Bluer101

WD was good tonight.


----------



## macraven

I liked parts of it
Commercials were long


----------



## RAPstar

I saw The Witch tonight. It was ok, the ending was meh.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......congrats on the perfect attendance!!! And enjoy your 5 days off........catch up on some sleep before you do anything else!! 

Robbie........hate a bad ending in a movie........especially if the movie hasn't been too bad.....always feel kinda cheated. 



Everything is white this morning........pure frost. Very beautiful, but so cold! 

Have DH off today, so planning some shopping I think......fun shopping, not grocery! Haven't told him yet.......lol......he'll be thrilled! He wants to have lunch out, so will fit in nicely..........


----------



## Lynne G

and we have an absolutely beautiful start to the day.  The sun is so bright, It's almost warm.  Yep, this last Monday in the month, and a bonus day to boot, is shaping up to be another winner.

And for Tink:





Great reward for perfect attendance Tink!  Enjoy your time off.

yeah, watched the WD, though have to say I was having trouble staying awake. DS told me what happened at the end.  I went to bed, he didn't.

Robbie, I'm another one that doesn't like a meh ending.  Kinda makes you mad you sat though the movie for that.

And with that, a cold cup of tea today.  Not real warm, but at least it has caffeine.

Enjoy your day all!


----------



## schumigirl

So glad Brie Larson won the Oscar for "Room" She was good in it.........excellent movie.


Spent all morning looking for new furniture for our sitting room.........problem is I know exactly what I want.........just can't find it! More searching ahead I think.......


Got waxing appointment later today.......

Sun was shining all morning, was lovely but frosty.........now it's going dull.........


----------



## macraven

Feb 29 today
Hope that is an omen for great things for all homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Feb 29 today
> Hope that is an omen for great things for all homies



I hope so.............


----------



## RAPstar

I forgot to mention my movie ticket was free, I don't feel too bad about a bad ending. The food at the theater was good and that's all I spent money on (it was the Alamo Drafthouse which is similar to studio movie grill or the eat in AMC theaters, but better imo)

Ugh Monday. Only 61 days till vacation.


----------



## tinydancer09

I've been so bad lately! I haven't been keeping up with you guys. I think I', 40 pages behind by now.... YIKES

Just got back from a week at disney... I sorely miss Universal right about now. I have a "spontaneous" trip planned for April 16th weekend for the last Mardi Gras this year. Never done Mardi Gras despite being at the parks around that time. We're staying at PBH this time... which means in the last three trips I've jumped hotels each time. I'm so excited to be back at PBH! Stayed at RPR in December and you're right... its amazing. Got tower 1 which had the renovations... IN LOVE. Best value/best staff/very nice. Also have a trip... or two? Maybe 3?! in the fall. My sister's paid time off has changed and if she doesn't use it she loses it and doesn't get paid for it... so why not?! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I forgot to mention my movie ticket was free, I don't feel too bad about a bad ending. The food at the theater was good and that's all I spent money on (it was the Alamo Drafthouse which is similar to studio movie grill or the eat in AMC theaters, but better imo)
> 
> Ugh Monday. Only 61 days till vacation.



Was the movie worth watching though Robbie? I googled it and not sure if we would like it or not........food over here in cinemas is awful......although I don't actually go to the cinema any more......hate all the annoyances! I'm quite intolerant at times........

Just back in from being waxed, pedicure and facial..........feel nice and relaxed now........

Nearly time for catch up on WD.......nearly finished season 5.


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *





Lovely to see you StL............you need to stop by more often! Youse is missed........

Hope things going ok for you and you're keeping well too.........


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Lovely to see you StL............you need to stop by more often! Youse is missed........
> 
> Hope things going ok for you and you're keeping well too.........


Thanks and I have been doing ok and just counting down the days til June for me and dw's trip to the dark side


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Thanks and I have been doing ok and just counting down the days til June for me and dw's trip to the dark side



Glad to hear it..........always nice to have a trip planned...........


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!  
Chili cookoff was fabulous and several of my teams won awards-including one booth had best in show (full blown wizard of oz!)-will post a pic later. Always a good time-started off with an extra "spicy" bloody mary at 9 am (spice=vodka). counts as a vegetable right?  Estimating at least $125K raised for local children's charities.

Social tonight-painting party at a bar with friends-my families reaction to my painting? "its good, I think"

Yikes on WDW ticket prices-seriously! can stay at club RPR for twice as long with season passes vs one week at WDW deluxe and 5 day hoppers!! DH looked at my like I had 3 heads when I said it is a bargain to go to Universal...

TWD was good. Like getting background on the Hilltop.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well *


Hey how you doing StL
So glad you dropped in

Great to hear you two are making it back to the darkside soon


----------



## macraven

Hey tiny d!
Another homie dropping on here

Anymore and we'll have a party going soon


----------



## macraven

Mony red, you're back!
And some of your teams won !!

I appoint you to be our chili queen when we al get together


----------



## macraven

Robbie free tickets are always the best
Especially if the movie is a dog, you you still had a night out for fun


----------



## schumigirl

Love this one!!!!!!




And at the risk of minionion overload............






MK........congrats on doing so well on the cookout!!!!! Looking forward to the pictures......and yes........your bloody mary definitely has health benefits!!!


Finished season 5 of WD last night.......not sure whether to wait for a while to start season 6.......we like to binge watch....wouldn't like to have to wait a full week for next episode........been spoiled watching it this way!! 

Rain and wind weather wise here again.........not a nice day......so, laundry and some housework so far........just about to have some lemon and ginger tea.......love it!!!

Hair up in a messy flop today......hairdresser tomorrow and it needs doing badly!! gotten so long.

Happy Tuesday...........


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone    Sun is shining  another beautiful day. 

For all those who are feeling the pinch of the Disney price ticket increase I saw that Cheaptickets has a new code up for 20% off rooms. It's working at Disney World have not tried DisneyLand. Code is CHEAPSTER. Sadly it's not working on rooms at Universal. 

Hope this helps with some who are planning a trip to Disney World.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone    Sun is shining  another beautiful day.
> 
> For all those who are feeling the pinch of the Disney price ticket increase I saw that Cheaptickets has a new code up for 20% off rooms. It's working at Disney World have not tried DisneyLand. Code is CHEAPSTER. Sadly it's not working on rooms at Universal.
> 
> Hope this helps with some who are planning a trip to Disney World.




Thankfully, I can use military tickets and so far, they've been the cheapest, as well as that TA rate for POFQ.  Still more this year than last year, but what can ya do.  I like getting the cheaptickets code, but so far, the code's only till September.  Not helping, but last year, when the code was first good for October, scored a great price for RPR.  Still waiting patiently for Orbitz and Cheaptickets to have a code for October. 

And yes, Robo, thanks for the sun, it's cool, but beautifully bright right now.  Waiting for the storm to hit later this week, snow and rain.  Oh joy, as the weather lady said, we're not out of winter yet.  Thanks for that!  Still in the 30's this week, and 40 mph winds to come by the week-end.  Winter coat still in use.

Have a great day all!  And a hot cup of tea to all too!


----------



## macraven

What a great day here!

3 minionion's greeting us
They made me laugh and still laughing

Rain here but it's light won't stop me from Walmart and errands

Robo thanks for the heads up on Disney code
Will have to check that out 
I already have the darkside booked but need to book the motherland

Lynne, no ice today?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What a great day here!
> 
> 3 minionion's greeting us
> They made me laugh and still laughing
> 
> Rain here but it's light won't stop me from Walmart and errands



Glad you liked the Minionions!

Popping on before I head out for some groceries too........whole salmon from fishmonger and farm shop for avocados and baby spinach.......oh and milk........hope you picking up something nice too..........

My lovely DS came home early from university today and took me out for lunch...........had the nicest Cromer crab sandwich ever..........was gorgeous! He had turkey.........we did share a plate of chips (fries) too........proper home made ones cooked properly........lush!! Having a light dinner now tonight.........

Sun has come out too............


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Hey how you doing StL
> So glad you dropped in
> 
> Great to hear you two are making it back to the darkside soon


Doing good Mac but still have my good days and bad days with my health but seems like every time we decide to go to the dark side my health acts up but I think that's due to the excitement


----------



## schumigirl

Gave in and started watching season 6 of WD........on episode 3. Need to go to bed after this one........

Gruesome.


----------



## macraven

Relaxing and watching tv for a bit tonight


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Watching the voice after working in the rose garden today...planted 9 bushes and boy am I pooped..that will teach me to ask Trey for a few roses when there's a half off sale...he bought 12 ...bless his heart ...Still gotta plant the last 3.  He also surprised me with a new patio...said it was my mother's day and birthday present...don't know what I did to deserve that kid...he's such a great son.

Now the satellite is off due to the storms passing through...at least my plants are getting watered.

Carole...knew you couldn't resist WD...now you'll have to wait with the rest of us...anticipation is part of the fun.

Love the minionions....

StL...glad you have a trip to the darkside planned and nice to see you here...youse were missed.

Hi tinyd...good to hear from you...hope you have a blast on your trips.  I went to Mardi gras last year for the first time and it was awesome.

Mac...don't you love GA weather?


----------



## macraven

I love Ga weather

Would have moved last year if I would have had the chance

The rain we have had is due to El Niño but just a fluke this year 

Tink, will trade 3 of my boys for your 1

Lol


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm just here for the minion fix LOL



schumigirl said:


> Gave in and started watching season 6 of WD........on episode 3. Need to go to bed after this one........
> 
> Gruesome.


Season 6 is a wild ride for sure!

Day off tomorrow to do laundry, clean and generally get caught up. 

Good to hear about improving weather!

Got the word today we will be going to Portland Oregon in July for a meeting...wasn't sure for a while as we have to qualify with sales/%improvement to get company to pay for trip.  We have never been to that part of country so we plan to take a few days extra and explore. I could plan disney trip in my sleep (and have with having to get fastpasses hehe) so going somewhere totally new is going to be fun.​


----------



## macraven

Hope you qualify for going to Oregon
It's beautiful there!
You'll find it enjoyable 

I keep craving chili since you posted about it
Almost bought what I needed to make it when at the store today 
Probably will cave and do the store again tomorrow 

I'm the only one in the house that eats it


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

MK........hope you get to Oregon......it looks a lovely part of the country.........enjoy your day off.........housework is so over rated!!!

Vicki.......what a lovely gesture from Trey..........I love roses!! And a new patio too......fantastic....Yes you have a lovely son........aren`t they just wonderful!!!  Yes, WD......not looking forward to catching up and then having to wait a week........I already hate having to wait a couple of minutes for next episode.........

mac........you can have my chilli too..........never liked it........one of the few things I don`t like...... I`m not fussy.....



Hairdresser this morning......colour and a good cut is needed........then meeting a friend for lunch straight from hairdresser.......skies look ominous today.......but not cold........

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## goofyfigment

Just a quick drive by so I'm not forgotten. We just got back from a cruise, which was our honeymoon finally.  Next couple months are going to be busy. Daughter graduates college in may and then in june the family is off to visit the west coast for 2 weeks.


----------



## Lynne G

Goofy, busy year!  Have a great time on the West Coast.  We did 2 weeks at Christmas in San Diego.  Really enjoyed it.

Windy and cool today, storm a comin'.  

Wacky Wednesday, temperature dropping as the day goes on.  Nice to be at freezing by dinner time.






  Robo?  Mac?  Caffeine needed, not a good sleep last night.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well this morning and keeping warm cause it was almost 60 here yesterday and now dropped to 38 today and can't wait til next week because it's suppose to be in the 60s and 70s but that's wacky Kentucky weather for you


----------



## Robo56

Lynne and Mac having my coffee this morning  come on over. Supposed to be 82 today. Sun is shinning this morning. Sending some warmth and sunshine to all who are in need of a warm up.

Taking my neighbor down the street out for lunch at a resturant on the beach today. She suprised me a couple of weeks ago with a yummy birthday dinner. She will be back in New Jersey when it's her birthday so wanted to surprise her with nice lunch and gift. I hope I am as feisty as she is if I make it to 82. I love the snowbirds in my neighborhood. They are great fun.

Ky07 get well and enjoy your upcoming trip to Universal

Tinyd have a great time at Universal. Enjoy your stay at PBH. 

Tink would love to see pics of your rose garden when it's in bloom. What a nice son you have. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone. 

Ok Lynne WHERES THE CAMEL?


----------



## Lynne G

Never fear Robo!  Forgot, but Keisha should have a good laugh with this one:


----------



## schumigirl

Goofy.......couldn't forget you........nice to see ya post again......sounds like a nice trip planned!! 

StL.......keep warm........we have 36f today......but sun is shining so all is good!

Lynne........you stay warm too!!! Nice camel pic...........


Any word from our Keisha since she got back..............



I love my friends are wacky and wonderful and always up for fun!!! Had a wonderful and longer than planned lunch with friends today.......only supposed to be two of us but another 2 tagged along.........I almost burst my sides laughing......just one of those days..........and not one of them noticed I had just come out hairdresser........well, one did......they made the excuse my hair always looks lovely........yeah right.......

Quiet night tonight.......more WD...........


----------



## tink1957

Thanks Lynne...I needed that to get me going this am.  Working on my 2nd cup of coffee and caffeine just isn't enough 

Hi goofy  glad you stopped by.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Just a quick drive by so I'm not forgotten. We just got back from a cruise, which was our honeymoon finally.  Next couple months are going to be busy. Daughter graduates college in may and then in june the family is off to visit the west coast for 2 weeks.



Hey......
_You forgot (?) to include October_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Goofy, busy year!  Have a great time on the West Coast.  We did 2 weeks at Christmas in San Diego.  Really enjoyed it.
> 
> Windy and cool today, storm a comin'.
> 
> Wacky Wednesday, temperature dropping as the day goes on.  Nice to be at freezing by dinner time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robo?  Mac?  Caffeine needed, not a good sleep last night.




_i'll skip the muffin and take a bakery pastry.......

are you getting snow again?
back at the former home, they have more snow ....again.
better my kids have it than me.
they used to love the snow when they were under age 10....
that is when they found out how to use a snow shovel_




ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well this morning and keeping warm cause it was almost 60 here yesterday and now dropped to 38 today and can't wait til next week because it's suppose to be in the 60s and 70s but that's wacky Kentucky weather for you



_i've seen the weather for kentucky .....wow, those temps really dropped again.
big news down here about I 75 closing.
hope you don't have to use it

stay warm!_



Robo56 said:


> Lynne and Mac having my coffee this morning  come on over. Supposed to be 82 today. Sun is shinning this morning. Sending some warmth and sunshine to all who are in need of a warm up.
> 
> Taking my neighbor down the street out for lunch at a resturant on the beach today. She suprised me a couple of weeks ago with a yummy birthday dinner. She will be back in New Jersey when it's her birthday so wanted to surprise her with nice lunch and gift. I hope I am as feisty as she is if I make it to 82. I love the snowbirds in my neighborhood. They are great fun.
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.



_Happy belated_ 
_will the coffee still be there if i start driving by noon?_

Ok Lynne WHERES THE CAMEL? [/QUOTE]


schumigirl said:


> Goofy.......couldn't forget you........nice to see ya post again......sounds like a nice trip planned!!
> 
> StL.......keep warm........we have 36f today......but sun is shining so all is good!
> 
> Lynne........you stay warm too!!! Nice camel pic...........
> 
> 
> Any word from our Keisha since she got back..............
> 
> 
> 
> I love my friends are wacky and wonderful and always up for fun!!! Had a wonderful and longer than planned lunch with friends today.......only supposed to be two of us but another 2 tagged along.........I almost burst my sides laughing......just one of those days..........and not one of them noticed I had just come out hairdresser........well, one did......they made the excuse my hair always looks lovely........yeah right.......
> 
> Quiet night tonight.......more WD...........



_think keisha will be home tomorrow, if not later tonight.
but only in the body form, not in her mind...

your homie friends didn't notice your hair probably because they were too busy with the food and drink.....

you know when you are among friends as they all have the same priorities...._



tink1957 said:


> Thanks Lynne...I needed that to get me going this am.  Working on my 2nd cup of coffee and caffeine just isn't enough
> 
> Hi goofy  glad you stopped by.



_another shot out to goofy !
2 cups of coffee is just a start tink.
we all need at least 4 cups each morning to get moving._[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monykalyn

yeah that "no desire" minion is calling my name this am.  I have to get to housework though-started laundry last night as everyone out of clothes...so far this am I've played with the chickens and ordered a new comforter set.  My current one is over 10 years old and falling apart. I hate spending money on that stuff and can never find anything I like anyway

I am chili'd out now but if you make a batch Mac at least it will freeze well. Had Shells n Cheese last night ( i make cheese sauce from scratch) - son thought it was "best ever". But he thinks that about most food

I have already sucked down 1/2 pot of coffee so really no excuse now to not get up and do stuff...


----------



## schumigirl

Why did I think she was home yesterday?? She did say as well..........my brain is fried at times!!


Yes, friends are lovely really........they found it very funny they didn't notice eventually........lol.......we were fairly engrossed in what was on table.........didn't end up in a coffee house after all mac........ended up in a restaurant so won't be eating again today I think!!

Going to book my mum and I for the Rockefeller Centre and Empire State Building tonight........we got in easily to ESB last year, but queue for Rockefeller was massive.........so goes against all my non planning instincts but want to make sure mum gets to experience it this time.........she loved Empire State Building last year........she has no fear of heights like me.........such a high building


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> I have already sucked down 1/2 pot of coffee so really no excuse now to not get up and do stuff...



_you need to have more coffee before you even think about housework........
but if it is shopping, you will have more energy to do that.
shopping is more fun than cleaning.

i speak from experience_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> yeah that "no desire" minion is calling my name this am.  I have to get to housework though-started laundry last night as everyone out of clothes...so far this am I've played with the chickens and ordered a new comforter set.  My current one is over 10 years old and falling apart. I hate spending money on that stuff and can never find anything I like anyway
> 
> I am chili'd out now but if you make a batch Mac at least it will freeze well. Had Shells n Cheese last night ( i make cheese sauce from scratch) - son thought it was "best ever". But he thinks that about most food
> 
> I have already sucked down 1/2 pot of coffee so really no excuse now to not get up and do stuff...



Lol.....I know that "no desire" feeling well!! Most days........lol........

You have chickens???  I'm kinda scared of chickens a little bit........well, not scared just never been around a live one.........do you name them?


----------



## macraven

_i'm thinking chickens are not pets but for food.

when i was growing up, we had a chicken coop in the back yard and ......well....they didn't live a full life.



i think MK has them for eggs._


----------



## schumigirl

Ah, that would make sense.........DH goes to a local farm to buy our eggs, as the chickens roam free I won't go.....I'm actually a bit wary in case I drive of the top of one!! Wouldn't make me popular with Farmer Bill. 

Don't mind eating them though..........


Had half a tub of Ben & Jerry's instead of dinner tonight.......wasn't hungry.......made them lasagne, well, made DH lasagne and DS Mac and cheese as he doesn't like tomato in any form.

Now watching WD again........we have rain, heavy rain.....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _i'll skip the muffin and take a bakery pastry.......
> 
> are you getting snow again?
> back at the former home, they have more snow ....again.
> better my kids have it than me.
> they used to love the snow when they were under age 10....
> that is when they found out how to use a snow shovel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i've seen the weather for kentucky .....wow, those temps really dropped again.
> big news down here about I 75 closing.
> hope you don't have to use it
> 
> stay warm!_
> 
> 
> 
> _Happy belated_
> _will the coffee still be there if i start driving by noon?_
> 
> Ok Lynne WHERES THE CAMEL?




_think keisha will be home tomorrow, if not later tonight.
but only in the body form, not in her mind...

your homie friends didn't notice your hair probably because they were too busy with the food and drink.....

you know when you are among friends as they all have the same priorities...._



_another shot out to goofy !
2 cups of coffee is just a start tink.
we all need at least 4 cups each morning to get moving._[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Yeah those temps really dropped and yes we use I-75 to go to the dark side and hope it is reopened by June cause if not we will have to figure out a detour


----------



## macraven

_St L, there is a current thread on the transportation board.
check it out.
some are given alternative ways around it.
there is more specutlation on the reconstruction in that thread.

the only section of I 75 that is detoured is in kentucky.
rest of the way is fine.

now when you are going through Georgia, let me know and i will go stand on the side of the highway and wave to you when you go by.
.....just in case you didn't get the memo, we moved south
(and i am minutes away from that highway)_


----------



## RAPstar

I sent 200 emails today. 200. Emails. Today. The other 4 people sent out 50. And they wonder why were behind 4 days in response to the emails (which a is about 2400+ emails we have in the overdue box)


----------



## macraven

Do you have a supervisor that knows the count of each employees production?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Do you have a supervisor that knows the count of each employees production?



yes


----------



## macraven

Maybe you'll end up being promoted to supervisor eventually and you be aware certain jobs can be done when effort is out into it

How in the world can your company keep employees that don't do their job?

If you are sending out 200 emails and the others only manage 50 a day, you'd think your supervisor would weed out the slackers

Robbie I know it suxs when you do your job and the coworkers don't
Sending you hugs


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Robbie........don`t let it grind you down........other people suck sometimes!!!


Good Thursday morning..........sunshine and frost today after having rain all last night........

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the minions Schumi.  Yep, we're below freezing, but have an absolutely beautiful sunrise.  I think the weather is fooling us, we're to have several inches of snow by tomorrow morning.  Thankfully, won't start until later in the evening tonight.  Hoping I don't have a messy morning commute.






It is.  And, since it's ONLY Thursday:








So raise a cup of coffee for the death of my 2011 ipad.  I had to retire it.  Not enough memory.  Who knew we'd need so much on our tablets.  Guess I'll have to join my kids and get a newer ipad.  Obsolescence in electronics at its best.  

Robbie - that's a lot of emails.  Yeah, I hate that, tells ya who cares and who doesn't.  

KY, have a great trip.  

TinyD, have great trips too.  

Take care all!


----------



## macraven

Love Thursdays minionion


----------



## Kivara

I'm around still, just now caught up on everything  missed (I think...man, you all were chatty while I was away! haha)

Robbie, chin up; hopefully things will get better soon!

Lynne, I hear you on those pesky electronics. When I got my iPod, I thought, how can  possibly need 8GB of space on this thing...ready to get a new one here too. 

It's my middle boy's 13th birthday today...I'm off to try making him a Butterbeer cake, but I'll be popping in occasionally!

Happy Thursday all


----------



## macraven

Thrilled you came back to us Kivara!

We miss our homies when they take vacations from us 

I love how all that have ever posted in the sans before can come back to post and know they are welcome


----------



## schumigirl

New iPad is always good........I have two iPads on the go and if one died, I'd get a new one........quite sad I suppose, but hey ho...........yes treat yourself Lynne!!

Happy Birthday to Kivaras middle DS.......hope he has a lovely day and enjoys his cake 

Yes mac there's a few I wish would come back...........


Watching trashy tv this afternoon...........while sending out emails......nice quiet day......


----------



## Lynne G

OOOOH a newly minted teen!  Happy Birthday to Kivara's DS!  
So nice of mom to bake a cake for him. 

Yep, probably will treat myself to a new iPad tonight.  I hate typing and looking at things on my phone more than my iPad.  I'm sure my kids will help me set it up.  And most likely a 32GB.  Apparently, with sharing my kids stuff in our cloud, there was so much more than my 8GB one could handle.  And the update too, they are much larger nowadays than in the past.

And if you're in the mood for chocolate, see this minion:


----------



## tink1957

Lynne...I'm always in the mood for chocolate.

 to kivara's DS.

Crazy weather here...the thermometer on my porch says it's 38 and we're having a thunderstorm complete with small hail or sleet  it's hard to tell.  All I know is a big clap of thunder just shook my entire house.  Funny thing is the weather channel says it's 51 here...I think they missed it.


----------



## schumigirl

Weather stations never get it right over here either Vicki.........one says a foot of snow, another says winter heatwave???? Hope you don't lose power with the storm..........are you still on days off??


Just finished dinner.........sticky bbq chicken and red peppers with sweet potato wedges.........lush!! 

Another two episodes of WD tonight for us I think.........gonna be stuck when we've caught up........I have to say Andrew Lincoln is hot!!! Like him more than I ever did before............


----------



## tink1957

Yes Carole...still off till Saturday.

Rick is hot...but wait until you see Jesus


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, finally time to fly by and say hi! 

Yes, it was unseasonably cold in FL, we did get to squeeze in last two days @ RP's pool, complete with 'refill' on Miami vice drink that is obligatory when I plop into an lounger there.  Fun to run the parks with Marcie and shut down sweet tomatoes lol. Mac that was a photopass pic.

Decided I'm not a fan of PoP for various reasons, will head back to AS Mo or Mu when the need arises.  Settled upon a tower #1 3rd floor suite right off the lobby @ RP, turned out to be very convenient and quiet despite being near housekeeping/elevator. 

I should design t-shirts & hawk on etsy:   "I survived USO's 1st-ever capacity day".  That would be *if* I wasn't this close to being done with Universal parks. 

Consider myself lucky to get out of the USO in one piece on FoB day, taking over 1-1/2 hours due to U having absolutely zero crowd control in place.  They admitted that fact freely the next day when I stopped at guest services, using the excuse they reached capacity for the first time in 25 years of operation...so they had no past precedent from which to operate. 

Not acceptable for it to happen, an emergency exit route/dedicated lane to exit should _always_ be in place at an amusement park and be staffed adequately.  I do plan on contacting them in writing to express my thoughts when I cool down a bit longer.  Will be posting a quick review.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yes Carole...still off till Saturday.
> 
> Rick is hot...but wait until you see Jesus



Lol......hotter than Rick???? 

Wow......can't wait.........."must refrain from googling"   I like to be surprised........... On episode 6 season 6 I think tonight.........

Hope you enjoying your days off........have some chill time!!


----------



## schumigirl

Yay.........Janet is back........but oh my.......that sounds awful to experience! Yep, no excuses.........

Refills sound good though........

Look forward to your review, warts and all! Nice to have you back though...........


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Janet...sounds like it was a good thing I didn't get to see fob...can't wait to hear about it  though.

Carole...you can judge for yourself since hotness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lynne G

HI Keisha!  Good to see ya back in one piece.  I'd hate to be in any park or place that's reached capacity.  Was scary enough parting the masses at CityWalk when we decided to have Christmas dinner at Margaritaville.  Let's just say, not looking to do that this Christmas. I would have expected crowds with FOB.  Even my kids wanted to skip school to see them.  Uni should have had better crowd control when they have these free concerts.


----------



## keishashadow

I've started, need to stop & go dig up a flame-proof suit before continuing me thinks.  One thing anyone who knows me, will agree...I call them as I see them.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/fa...ka-universal-drops-the-ball-big-time.3489111/


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Weather stations never get it right over here either Vicki.........one says a foot of snow, another says winter heatwave???? Hope you don't lose power with the storm..........are you still on days off??
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner.........sticky bbq chicken and red peppers with sweet potato wedges.........lush!!
> 
> Another two episodes of WD tonight for us I think.........gonna be stuck when we've caught up........I have to say Andrew Lincoln is hot!!! Like him more than I ever did before............



team Darryl here

tink - that just sounds wrong


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Rick is hot...but wait until you see Jesus



just saw this /\ I get where you're going, but if taken out of context, let the giggles begin


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> .............
> 
> *I should design t-shirts & hawk on etsy:   "I survived USO's 1st-ever capacity day".  *
> 
> .



Too bad you don't know a guy that could make that happen fer ya!  

We've been there numerous times when IOA maxed out...and when that happens, within an hour Studios would become armpit-to-armpit crowded. Of course,they still let people keep coming in! 

With Gage graduating HS this spring, he and I will hopefully get to make a few more "Slow-season" trips to Orlando...(assuming I can still keep making the huge bank I do!


----------



## tink1957




----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Too bad you don't know a guy that could make that happen fer ya!
> 
> We've been there numerous times when IOA maxed out...and when that happens, within an hour Studios would become armpit-to-armpit crowded. Of course,they still let people keep coming in!
> 
> With Gage graduating HS this spring, he and I will hopefully get to make a few more "Slow-season" trips to Orlando...(assuming I can still keep making the huge bank I do!



they kept proclaiming it was the first time 'ever' they reached capacity at studios.  You can imagine how crowded that was.  I don't have an actual # as they refused to divulge it to me when I inquired the next day...can't imagine the magic number.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> they kept proclaiming it was the first time 'ever' they reached capacity at studios.  You can imagine how crowded that was.  I don't have an actual # as they refused to divulge it to me when I inquired the next day...can't imagine the magic number.



3 is a magic number. Yes it is!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> team Darryl here
> 
> tink - that just sounds wrong



Yeah Daryl is fairly high on the list too..........

Yes Jesus..........does sound odd!!!

Vicki.......I gave in and googled. Jesus is not for me............ Other Jesus's are available of course.......no offence meant..........

Off to read Keishas review.............


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Rick is hot...but wait until you see Jesus











_kivara, this is for your son......
the boy is growing up too quickly!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yeah Daryl is fairly high on the list too..........
> 
> Yes Jesus..........does sound odd!!!
> 
> .




_Daryl has the hearts of many viewers...._


----------



## Monykalyn

WHew long day-needed that 1/2 day minion today -texted my friend at 1030 this morning asking if it was too early to drink and if it was worth losing my job for a 3 martini lunch. I swear there has been more drama in my office daily (of supposed adults) than my 2 teen GIRLS combined have in a week. My kids have thicker skin and more rational thinking as well...




schumigirl said:


> Lol.....I know that "no desire" feeling well!! Most days........lol........
> 
> You have chickens???  I'm kinda scared of chickens a little bit........well, not scared just never been around a live one.........do you name them?



Yeah my chickens (only 3 so far) all have first and middle names - and nicknames too. Mostly I call them by their nicknames: Meany; stupid chicken; and spoiled rotten princess. Stupid chicken managed to find her way over the fence into my raised bed garden today. Fine now-till away little chicken feet-but she is gonna be in the stew pot if she destroys my garden once it is planted (well not really but she won't be allowed to roam as freely)



macraven said:


> _Daryl has the hearts of many viewers...._


Yes he does

@keishashadow following the trip report! I can't imagine what capacity is like on a concert day!


----------



## macraven

_i would have been back sooner to post and tell janet glad she is back but with her putting that link in, i had to read her trippie first....

happy you are back with us.

 back!



yea, you tell them as you see them.
i did notice you used language that was acceptable on the dis.
good girl..._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> they kept proclaiming it was the first time 'ever' they reached capacity at studios.  You can imagine how crowded that was.  I don't have an actual # as they refused to divulge it to me when I inquired the next day...can't imagine the magic number.




_yea that is what i thought when buckeev posted he has been there when it has maxed out.
i've only been in the park once when it reached capacity and also with hhn hitting their limit allowed in.
but at hhn, they let some in once others leave.

a few years back that happened after christmas.
park/studios at capacity and no one could enter...

i remember reading about that and also when potter first opened.
those pictures of the crowds that were in line.....and they waited and waited as it hit capacity in the park.

whatever the case, glad you weren't hurt when the trampling started.
_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> WHew long day-needed that 1/2 day minion today -texted my friend at 1030 this morning asking if it was too early to drink and if it was worth losing my job for a 3 martini lunch. I swear there has been more drama in my office daily (of supposed adults) than my 2 teen GIRLS combined have in a week. My kids have thicker skin and more rational thinking as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my chickens (only 3 so far) all have first and middle names - and nicknames too. Mostly I call them by their nicknames: Meany; stupid chicken; and spoiled rotten princess. Stupid chicken managed to find her way over the fence into my raised bed garden today. Fine now-till away little chicken feet-but she is gonna be in the stew pot if she destroys my garden once it is planted (well not really but she won't be allowed to roam as freely)
> 
> 
> Yes he does
> 
> @keishashadow following the trip report! I can't imagine what capacity is like on a concert day!



_if you would have had the 3 martini lunch, none of the crap that was going on at work would make you scream.
get soused and nothing bothers you....
i dreaded office politics and the he said, she said at the work office when i worked.
i just would agree with everyone so they would leave me alone.

how can you ground a chicken?_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> WHew long day-needed that 1/2 day minion today -texted my friend at 1030 this morning asking if it was too early to drink and if it was worth losing my job for a 3 martini lunch. I swear there has been more drama in my office daily (of supposed adults) than my 2 teen GIRLS combined have in a week. My kids have thicker skin and more rational thinking as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my chickens (only 3 so far) all have first and middle names - and nicknames too. Mostly I call them by their nicknames: Meany; stupid chicken; and spoiled rotten princess. Stupid chicken managed to find her way over the fence into my raised bed garden today. Fine now-till away little chicken feet-but she is gonna be in the stew pot if she destroys my garden once it is planted (well not really but she won't be allowed to roam as freely)
> 
> 
> Yes he does
> 
> @keishashadow following the trip report! I can't imagine what capacity is like on a concert day!



Lol......yeah I would name them too even if I was gonna eat them.........3 martini lunch is always good I hear 



macraven said:


> _if you would have had the 3 martini lunch, none of the crap that was going on at work would make you scream.
> get soused and nothing bothers you....
> i dreaded office politics and the he said, she said at the work office when i worked.
> i just would agree with everyone so they would leave me alone.
> 
> how can you ground a chicken?_



I agree. The lunch I had the other day are all ladies who have businesses and work........one was the boss of the other so that's why it went on longer than it should.......lol.......but they all made me realise I'm so glad I'm a lady of leisure and don't have to deal with any nonsense any more.........

Yeah, how do you ground a chicken 



Watched one of my favourite episodes so far last night on WD........was fantastic!! A friend called me half way through to complain about the pound against the dollar as they go in 3 weeks.......told her to quit moaning as she was lucky to be going in the first place.........it is what is and no point going on about it.........she thought for a second and then said I was right......... Then I told her I would call her back as I watching WD........she did laugh and said she understood as she has always watched it..........like you mac she has always told me I'd love it if I watched it....... If only I'd listened.........

Woke up this morning and rain is bouncing down.........still quite dark and very grey outside.........I don't have to go out till later so hope it clears up by then.........ready for summer now...........even though our winter has been milder than normal, just very windy!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Signing in with my new pad.  Still need to tweet it.  


Hehe MK, my neighbor has 7 chickens (and so kindly gives me light green, light pink and pale yellow eggs).  He thought he would have chicken dinner later, she has names for all of them, and no chicken dinner for him.   She considers them pets.  I told my kids don't get any ideas.

Let it snow, let it snow, it is still snowing and below freezing.  My DH asked when I when I was going out, I said when the temperature gets above freezing.    Maybe I will meet my sister for lunch.  Yeah, that is when the snow is to stop.


Ready for some more pictures from Keisha.  I may want to see that parade, but not the capacity crowd you had.  I think parade spots bring out the worse in people.  

Stay warm, and hope the weather improves or is already great for all the homies.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i would have been back sooner to post and tell janet glad she is back but with her putting that link in, i had to read her trippie first....
> 
> happy you are back with us.
> 
> back!
> 
> 
> 
> yea, you tell them as you see them.
> i did notice you used language that was acceptable on the dis.
> good girl..._



lololol  yes, iI minded my p's & q's quite nicely.  I'm sure you were able to read between the lines as to the more colorful version of things.

woke up to white stuff on the ground but predicted to be warmer here next week than it was for our Orlando trip.  Spring is anything but predictable.

mony - chickens in the back yard, pssst, make sure to check the trees!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## schumigirl

Hope it clears for you Janet.......I hate snow now........different when you're a kid.......we have various relatives in Canada and one relative (distant) in Alaska.......they're always competing who has the worst snow........it really is like well my snow is worse than your snow........this is grown women!!! Can't be bothered listening when they start.....lol

Just started to sleet here now..........we don't usually get it as bad with being right on the coast, seen some bad weather elsewhere in the UK today.........they can keep it! But still a howling gale........

The sea is as rough as I've ever seen it.........and I have to go out!

Catch youse later.........


----------



## macraven

Lynne when I was a kid the parental units would give us eggs for Easter

They would be in that green grass stuff like you put in a basket


That was the start of us having chicks
When they came out of the shell
We thought they were pets but turned out it was to be food..... Lol

My parental units were like that, weird

No snow here for me but it is not warm today only 55

Hope you all survive the cold and snow
And enjoy the weekend

Noticed above that it is friday


----------



## tink1957

Enjoying my last day of freedom...I had 5 days off and plans to get so much done...painting, yard work, cleaning, laundry, organizing etc...reality was I got stuff done when it was warm then went into hibernation when the cold and rainy weather started.

I did get our HHN trip booked today so at least I accomplished something besides laundry   Tentative plans are for CB 9/20-27 in a standard room but may switch to a suite if any good deals pop up like they offered last year in September.  I wasn't crazy about the crowds last year so going earlier seemed best...can't wait to see what they have in store for us this year


----------



## RAPstar

I'm just now on my lunch break and I've already done close to 150 emails. I mean at this point so many of them are repeat questions about the promotion running right now that 80% of the replies are a simple copy and paste, but still. 

Decided to leave the evening before my original start day and do a night at Disney to make getting to the water park easier. Only doing a half day there, then Epcot for flower and garden (and NO ADRS WHAT???????). It's probably gonna be, FP then go eat, then the next FP, then eat, then the last FP and then eat till fantasmic. I love that they've made F&G like a mini F&W. Then to universal and to relax for a week. Literally all I have planned for the day after is pool hopping. 

Anywho, hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi homies .
*


----------



## macraven

The above is a clapping hand and glad you stopped in today



Hey my hand did not show up

Drats, the bad thing if using the iPhone
Pictures disappear when I post them


Anywho, hope you are doing fine St L


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> The above is a clapping hand and glad you stopped in today
> 
> 
> 
> Hey my hand did not show up
> 
> Drats, the bad thing if using the iPhone
> Pictures disappear when I post them
> 
> 
> Anywho, hope you are doing fine St L


*Doing good Mac but be doing great if DW's boss would give her a answer on when in June she take her vacation so that I can make hotel reservations.*


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> lololol  yes, iI minded my p's & q's quite nicely.  I'm sure you were able to read between the lines as to the more colorful version of things.
> 
> woke up to white stuff on the ground but predicted to be warmer here next week than it was for our Orlando trip.  Spring is anything but predictable.
> 
> mony - chickens in the back yard, pssst, make sure to check the trees!
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


ow ow ow I snort laughed my martini (hey it's after five on FRIDAY) and it burns!  Kids now wondering just what I am up to on the computer!


----------



## Monykalyn

I have no idea how to ground a chicken. I gave up and decided to put them to work-took fence down around garden so they could go and scratch it up and eat the weeds that have popped up-time to earn more of their keep

Have had some nice days here lately-mid 60's and sunny. Robins and Cardinals back ( in the trees-no chickens in trees-yet)


----------



## macraven

Am I the only still up this morning ?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

oh rather large pics above.........

Very quick drive by today.........

I have the best, kindest most adorable son in the world!!!

It`s Mother`s Day here tomorrow.........so I am sat with one of my best friends in a beautiful Spa Hotel having a lovely time being pampered!!! He told me last night I had a surprise in the morning..........so up early and dress nice was his instructions.......friends son brought us here and my son picking us up as it`s an hours journey away.......

My friends son and mine got together and planned it so we could go together........so we have all day here for Mothers day.......and we both got a gorgeous bouquet of flowers each.........

Just having lunch right now so we`re both idling on IPads too..........lunch is beautiful.........

Hope your Saturday is as good..........


----------



## pepperandchips

Just wanted to drop by and say hi to all my Universal board friends! Missing you guys since it's been a while since my TR wrapped up.  Hope everybody is set for a nice weekend!!!


----------



## keishashadow

carole - wow, you and DF managed to raise two very thoughtful sons!!!  Happy Mother's Day.

beedo beedowhat a great alarm clock that would make


----------



## macraven

pepperandchips said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to all my Universal board friends! Missing you guys since it's been a while since my TR wrapped up.  Hope everybody is set for a nice weekend!!!




_to our newest homie_



*pepperandchips

*
_we are happy when newbies here join us!_


_you should spend time here with us while you are waiting to return to the darkside for vacation._
_it is a great way to pass the time until you are back in Orlando._


_we are lots of fun and ony have one rule which is to Play Nice._


_i and others have truly enjoyed your past trip report._


_Just jump in and start talking about everything and anything....._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> oh rather large pics above.........
> 
> Very quick drive by today.........
> 
> I have the best, kindest most adorable son in the world!!!
> 
> It`s Mother`s Day here tomorrow.........so I am sat with one of my best friends in a beautiful Spa Hotel having a lovely time being pampered!!! He told me last night I had a surprise in the morning..........so up early and dress nice was his instructions.......friends son brought us here and my son picking us up as it`s an hours journey away.......
> 
> My friends son and mine got together and planned it so we could go together........so we have all day here for Mothers day.......and we both got a gorgeous bouquet of flowers each.........
> 
> Just having lunch right now so we`re both idling on IPads too..........lunch is beautiful.........
> 
> Hope your Saturday is as good..........





_you are SPECIAL...!

i was just going to quote a few of your words here but you know, everything you said was so wonderful, had to include it all.
You are the luckiest girl in the whole USA.
wait, that is a country song but nevermind, you are the lucky one today and everyday.


This will be the one Mother's Day you will never forget.
I hope you took the camera along as we do need pictures.

_
_btw, i'll trade 4 of my sons and 1 cat for your one and only....._


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i'm still reading your trip report.
it is so interesting.

and an eye opener!

wonder how many peeps are demanding refunds from that night.....




_


----------



## macraven

_still wanting to make chili because of MK's cook out.

but ended up putting a pork roast in the crock pot early this morning.
made up a sauce of brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, catsup, and some secret ingredients and poured over it.
will use forks to shred it up in about 7  hours.

then started to boil the eggs and potatoes to make potatoe salad to go with it.

in a few minutes will start the shredding of the cabbage for cole slaw.
need to make the mixture that will pour over it and then let it sit for hours.


sad thing is after all this early prep time and all the little steps of chopping and mixing things up, it will be eaten and done with in about 7 minutes total.

you know i had to do this 
need something for left overs on sunday so i can watch TWD from last weeks encore to the present and then TD and then the encore of the present show........_


----------



## Monykalyn

OK now I am starving after reading about @macraven dinner! Probably didn't help that I turned on cooking shows this am (my day to sleep in and didn't close bedroom door tight so dog pushed his way in at 7 am...nothing like waking up to stinky dog breath).

Doing Thai day around here-I got the family a Try the World box subscription for a Christmas present-a surprisingly HUGE hit with the kids. Our latest box is all about Thailand with lots of stuff to make a full 3 course dinner. 

Need to get moving-lots to do today: clean chicken coop and get stuff ready for house sitter, pack...All of us are heading to STL tomorrow, then oldest DD and I fly out to DC Monday...other kids and DH will head back home probably tuesday (his dad lives in STL) then head to Lake Ozark on Friday (his mom lives there).

We own a timeshare and belong to Interval International. We have been randomly getting extra "accomodation certificates" but we usually don't check our account unless we are planning a trip to deposit our week. DH discovered we have an AC that expires in June!  So I brought up idea of Mexico at end of May-some good resorts left in Nuevo Vallarta, airfare currently <$400 round trip...trying to convince him that we could book for the 2 of us ( 2 bedroom accomodations) and then get airfare for kids if prices drop and make it a family vacation.  So far no go...but the seed is planted!! It is how I generally get our vacations started ROFL...

Hope everyone has a great Weekend!!!!


----------



## macraven

_I love St. Louis!
Born and raised in that area until I moved to Chicago for a job transfer when I was 27

When Mr Mac and I were deciding where to move, my request was St. Louis 

He poo pooed that idea and told me to pick  a southern state_


----------



## RAPstar

Worked 3 hours of overtime today to make it an even 10. Debating whether to try and get 10 next week or just 5 as we're so behind I doubt the overtime will be ending soon. But better safe than sorry? Idk

Booked Club Villain at DHS for the one night I'm at Disney cause it's everything I've ever wanted in an evening event. But at $130/person it better be lol.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies.*
*Hope everyone is doing well today *


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to all my Universal board friends! Missing you guys since it's been a while since my TR wrapped up.  Hope everybody is set for a nice weekend!!!



Melinda.....lovely to see you post again......welcome to out thread..........Mac always does the official welcomes.........but nice to see ya.........yes, we did enjoy your trip report.........hang around for a while and chat to us some more, new folks welcome..............



keishashadow said:


> carole - wow, you and DF managed to raise two very thoughtful sons!!!  Happy Mother's Day.
> 
> beedo beedowhat a great alarm clock that would make



Would make a great alarm call.......lol..........yes, very proud of our sons.............



macraven said:


> _you are SPECIAL...!
> 
> i was just going to quote a few of your words here but you know, everything you said was so wonderful, had to include it all.
> You are the luckiest girl in the whole USA.
> wait, that is a country song but nevermind, you are the lucky one today and everyday.
> 
> 
> This will be the one Mother's Day you will never forget.
> I hope you took the camera along as we do need pictures.
> 
> _
> _btw, i'll trade 4 of my sons and 1 cat for your one and only....._



Lol.......you would soon give him back...........I certainly felt special today..........him and friend came up with it by themselves as they know my friend Sue and I love that place!!

Never took a camera with us........not sure swimming costumes is a good look........Sue would look good in a trash bag........me........not so much........... Don't know that country song......

StL.........glad to see ya............

MK........enjoy DC.....hope you and DD have a lovely trip............

Robbie.......take the overtime while you can...........all adds up........ Never heard of club villain............



So, back home after a wonderful day...........Mothers Day tomorrow.......but a day early is always good! Had such a lovely day.......got there around 10am and had an assortment of treatments and pampering.......lunch was lovely and cocktails were prolific through the day.........I don't like drinking in daytime as it makes me tired but this was nice......champagne cocktails were appreciated........

Stopped for dinner at small country pub we know........then home and we all had dinner out at local restaurant........so all in all a lovely day. 

Could sleep now though..............

Have caught up with WD...........now we have to wait till Monday.......the day after the next episode is shown in America.........drats!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Mac, dinner sounds lush!!!!

Love secret ingredients..........I have one for my lasagne......quite simple really but friends don't ever guess want it is that makes it extra special..........I don't give away my secret ingredients.

Been lucky enough in the past to have been given two top chefs recipes on the sly..........youse guys may not know the names but one is Nick Nairn a well known Scottish chef, and other is Jean Christophe Novelli.........French guy with a voice that would make you melt!!! Shared a couple of secrets............

Like your guys........food is usually gone fairly quickly once served.........like the sound of your potato salad........I have friend that used to be married to an Irish man......she put boiled eggs in potato salad too from his mothers recipe..........

I'm sure it'll go down well tonight..........


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.*
> *Hope everyone is doing well today *



_Hi there St L!

today is going fine for me.
love living where it doesn't snow much
its at 56 now but wil warm up here early next week.
could be time to use the ac then.

you are bound to start getting good warmer weather also.
hope your wife gets to find out when her vacation dates will be so you can book your room.
are you flying or driving this time?_




RAPstar said:


> Worked 3 hours of overtime today to make it an even 10. Debating whether to try and get 10 next week or just 5 as we're so behind I doubt the overtime will be ending soon. But better safe than sorry? Idk
> 
> Booked Club Villain at DHS for the one night I'm at Disney cause it's everything I've ever wanted in an evening event. But at $130/person it better be lol.



_you are going to love what the overtime money will allow you to do on your trip.
that villian thing at dhs is probably one of the treats you are giving yourself.

work more over time for drink money.......

you might be beat now with your long work hours but come vacation time, you can vacation and relax!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> .......like the sound of your potato salad........I have friend that used to be married to an Irish man......she put boiled eggs in potato salad too from his mothers recipe..........
> 
> I'm sure it'll go down well tonight..........




_i thought everyone put boiled eggs in their potatoe salad._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i thought everyone put boiled eggs in their potatoe salad._



Not where I grew up........we just have Mayo, touch of mustard and usually spring onions (scallions for you sybies in Scotland) sometimes crispy bacon.........proper Ayrshire bacon........still keep to same recipe now........

Only person I knew with the eggs was my friend who married an Irishman.........was a disaster but that's another story for another time.........but her potato salad was gorgeous........


----------



## macraven

_i've never known a scot to marry an irishman.
but i have known (my gma) a scot marrying an englishman

when i make german potato salad, i add bacon and bacon grease to it.

i have never put in mustard in my potatoe salads.
i see it at buffets and stay far away from those with mustard.

but, i do put in mustard oil in the salad for the tang taste effect._


----------



## macraven

_we need to create a thread for the darkside forums of recipes......



either our own or the replicas that we create after coming back from vacation at the darkside.

a few places had great beef dinners that i would have loved to be able to recreate.

in past years i have asked for recipies at some of the restaurants and received them._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol..............yes it was a mix that shouldn't have happened..........ever!!!!  Big disaster.................the marriage, not the added mustard.....

I am notoriously secretive of some of my recipes.........lol..........have only shared them with very few people....but love German food......food of my ancestors after all......well, some of them.......I have a real mix!!!

Love mustard oil!!


----------



## pepperandchips

macraven said:


> _to our newest homie_
> 
> 
> 
> *pepperandchips
> 
> *
> _we are happy when newbies here join us!_
> 
> 
> _you should spend time here with us while you are waiting to return to the darkside for vacation._
> _it is a great way to pass the time until you are back in Orlando._
> 
> 
> _we are lots of fun and ony have one rule which is to Play Nice._
> 
> 
> _i and others have truly enjoyed your past trip report._
> 
> 
> _Just jump in and start talking about everything and anything....._



I know, that's why I missed you guys so much! I really do think the Universal forum has the greatest community of folks. Everyone is so nice. I have been lurking occasionally on the something about nothing thread but I had nothing about much to say!!!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _you are going to love what the overtime money will allow you to do on your trip.
> that villian thing at dhs is probably one of the treats you are giving yourself.
> 
> work more over time for drink money.......
> 
> you might be beat now with your long work hours but come vacation time, you can vacation and relax!_



If I can continue to get at least 10 hours each of the checks until I leave, the added "pluses" won't detract from my original budget, so there's that. lol Maybe I'll just work 4 hours on Saturday for a little extra souvenir money. Maybe I can finally get a Harry Potter school robe.


----------



## macraven

pepperandchips said:


> I know, that's why I missed you guys so much! I really do think the Universal forum has the greatest community of folks. Everyone is so nice. I have been lurking occasionally on the something about nothing thread but I had nothing about much to say!!!




_well, i started this thread based on jerry seinfeld tv series.
figured we were Something About Nothing,  we all talk, and sometimes we listen to each other.......


this is the perfect thread for those that have nothing much to say.

if you notice, we have many different conversations going on at once.

that is why i quote homies as once the page turns, others have no idea what i am talking about........lol


homies come and go and are always welcomed back when they drop in time to time.


Marcie usually posts here yearly on the date the thread was created.
lately she has been more active and we hear from her about 3x's a year..


just remember, once you post here, you are one of us, another homie!
you are very welcomed here and hope any other reader that sees this know they are welcomed also!
do come back and chat with us.
in my case, i just talk to myself until someone shows up here.




some of us talk about the weather, tv shows, future trips, cats and in monyk world, chickens......just teasing_
_work, kids, in laws, school, pregnancy which reminds me that our Kfish needs to report in to let us know if baby arrived yet...._


_the only rule we have for this thread is :_

_Play Nice_


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> If I can continue to get at least 10 hours each of the checks until I leave, the added "pluses" won't detract from my original budget, so there's that. lol Maybe I'll just work 4 hours on Saturday for a little extra souvenir money. Maybe I can finally get a Harry Potter school robe.



_don't you love having the extra $$ you didn't think you would have by the time you leave for your trip!

what do those robes cost now, is it about $85?
if you do buy one, post a picture of it here.
we have so many homies that love parry hotter.

_


----------



## Lynne G

I will say hi to the flowers for ya all.  Taking the younger one to our flower show tomorrow.  

Schumi, have a lovely Mother's Day.  So nice to hear your DS is good to you.  Well deserved.

Robbie, glad to hear you booked the Villians Party.  While pricey, it does include alcohol.  Keep working overtime, nice check to use to enjoy your vacation.

Mac, I will gladly partake of your meal.  Sounded delicious.

Pepper, enjoyed reading your trip reports.  Welcome!

Oh, and since I grew up with German cooking, I never heard of putting an egg in potato salad.  I am not a mayonnaise fan, so I guess that is why I also prefer a German potato salad.

And with that:


----------



## macraven

_you are up late tonight.....
glad you dropped in 

i was about to start talking to myself here.
was going to make it a Dear Diary but then if someone quoted me, my secrets would be out...lol

yea, i had the german food too growing up.
so bland tasting.....
paternal unit came from luxembourg so.....

i never put egg in german potatoe salad, only the american version.
i learned the mayo version during college days.
since my family did not have decent cooks, my college friends showed me the way to cook.
and one of them was a mayo freak so i have lots of recipes using mayo.

be sure to wear 'a flower in your hair' tomorrow for the flower show.
and have fun there with the young one._


_i just love the minionions you all post here!_


----------



## Lynne G

Just have to watch Fallon.
Then, to bed for sure.

End of diary.


----------



## macraven

_good night_


----------



## schumigirl

For all us Mummy`s in the UK..........


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> I know, that's why I missed you guys so much! I really do think the Universal forum has the greatest community of folks. Everyone is so nice. I have been lurking occasionally on the something about nothing thread but I had nothing about much to say!!!



Melinda........don't worry, most of us haven't much to say about anything a lot of the time.......lol......but the thread works well usually...........ramble away.......you'll fit in well..........



RAPstar said:


> If I can continue to get at least 10 hours each of the checks until I leave, the added "pluses" won't detract from my original budget, so there's that. lol Maybe I'll just work 4 hours on Saturday for a little extra souvenir money. Maybe I can finally get a Harry Potter school robe.



Hope so Robbie.........we need pictures if you do get one........

Enjoy flower show Lynne.........love flowers!


All this talk of potato salad...........I have relatives in Germany that used to put plain old "boiled" sausage in the potato salad........that was not nice. Not potato salad or sausage as I knew it.......My mum said my face was a picture when she plopped it on my plate......I was 4 at the time........... Most of her food was lovely though......I was lucky my mum added good flavour to everything.......

I suppose different folk have different variations of many recipes.........

Making some tonight.......but my recipe.....no one else's........nice!! Having bbq pork steaks and salad too........



Got beautiful card from DS this morning for Mothers Day and a big hug.........spoke to my mum earlier before she went to church..........think one of my sisters is taking her out for lunch today........she got the flowers we sent her yesterday........mine are flourishing this morning! Thanked my son again for yesterday.......was such a thoughtful gift.......

Lazy day I think..............well, it is Mothers Day.............


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _Marcie usually posts here yearly on the date the thread was created.
> lately she has been more active and we hear from her about 3x's a year.._



Aww, come on, I'm not THAT bad am I?    I at least post a pic whenever one of you comes to visit me....so come visit me everyone!!

Heading to MK for a meetup this afternoon and then over to Epcot for ELO concert.  Have 2 sets of friends here right now - one spent last night here and then headed to Uni this morning; the other is already at Uni and meeting up with them at DHS on Tuesday.  Matt flies in Thursday for the weekend.  Lots of fun!

How about a pic of Matt's photogenic corgi for today?    And thanks for the rules reminders Mac - you know we love you!!


----------



## RAPstar

Happy Mother's Day, Carole!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Aww, come on, I'm not THAT bad am I?    I at least post a pic whenever one of you comes to visit me....so come visit me everyone!!
> 
> Heading to MK for a meetup this afternoon and then over to Epcot for ELO concert.  Have 2 sets of friends here right now - one spent last night here and then headed to Uni this morning; the other is already at Uni and meeting up with them at DHS on Tuesday.  Matt flies in Thursday for the weekend.  Lots of fun!
> 
> How about a pic of Matt's photogenic corgi for today?    And thanks for the rules reminders Mac - you know we love you!!





marciemi said:


> Aww, come on, I'm not THAT bad am I?    I at least post a pic whenever one of you comes to visit me....so come visit me everyone!!
> 
> Heading to MK for a meetup this afternoon and then over to Epcot for ELO concert.  Have 2 sets of friends here right now - one spent last night here and then headed to Uni this morning; the other is already at Uni and meeting up with them at DHS on Tuesday.  Matt flies in Thursday for the weekend.  Lots of fun!
> 
> How about a pic of Matt's photogenic corgi for today?    And thanks for the rules reminders Mac - you know we love you!!


i figured what I posted would get you over here Marcie........
I love when you come home

Is this the same doggie we talked about when we were in Epcot together ?
Beautiful!

Sounds like u have a full day planned out, have fun


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> i figured what I posted would get you over here Marcie........
> I love when you come home
> 
> Is this the same doggie we talked about when we were in Epcot together ?
> Beautiful!
> 
> Sounds like u have a full day planned out, have fun



I'm always over here lurking but just don't respond that often.  Think of me as Roz from the Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor...."I'm watching you Wazowski, always watching...!"  

And yep, I'm pretty sure the same puppy we talked about - he's enjoying his first winter of snow in Boston!


----------



## macraven

Many thanks Roz......


----------



## schumigirl

Marci.........cute dog!!! Such a happy little face.......

Robbie and Mac........Thank you.........had another lovely little day..........



Very jealous that you get new WD tonight and I have to wait till tomorrow night.........

We had a light snow today..........it was off before we knew it thankfully, but it's cold again.........

Had another phone call today from "the internet" Indian sounding guy telling me he needed my details as he needed to fix my computer that had been compromised......... Do people really fall for that............


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _Hi there St L!
> 
> today is going fine for me.
> love living where it doesn't snow much
> its at 56 now but wil warm up here early next week.
> could be time to use the ac then.
> 
> you are bound to start getting good warmer weather also.
> hope your wife gets to find out when her vacation dates will be so you can book your room.
> are you flying or driving this time?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _you are going to love what the overtime money will allow you to do on your trip.
> that villian thing at dhs is probably one of the treats you are giving yourself.
> 
> work more over time for drink money.......
> 
> you might be beat now with your long work hours but come vacation time, you can vacation and relax!_


*Yeah our weather is getting better to and it's suppose to be in the 60 and 70s this week and we have found while it's a long drive but a lot cheaper to just drive .*
*So the past few trips we just drive down which isn't too bad as long as DW has snacks for the drive *


----------



## macraven

St L how long of a drive for you to Orlando?

I'm thinking of flying for my long vacation but doing car trips for the shorter ones

I think it will be scary the first time I drive but will get used to it
The longest drives I have done solo have been 6 hours 

Did your wife get her vacation schedule yet?


----------



## pcstang

Happy Mother's Day Schumigirl. Sounds like you have had a great weekend.

Mac- you'll have an easy, boring drive down.

Spring has sprung here. 70's and 80's here. Been working outside getting the yard and pool ready. Gotta detail my truck tomorrow it's been months since I cleaned it.

Sounds like everyone is doing well. Next trip home for us is 30 days out! It's been too long! Definitely will be back in June and sometime sept/ oct. looked at rooms last night...trying to plan our stay to have the chance for the most meetups.


----------



## macraven

Pcstang you have 4 trips in the making

Someday I hope to say me too!

With it being 6 hours for you to drive to Orlando I can see why you are there a lot


----------



## RAPstar

booked the RPR Luau for the second Saturday I'm there! Been a lazy Sunday. Went to go have breakfast late, so ended up at Red Lobster instead lol


----------



## macraven

I like red lobster
Last time I went to one was 1999
Mr Mac is not fond of the place 

Robbie 
You'll enjoy the luau
I wanna go with!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> I like red lobster
> Last time I went to one was 1999
> Mr Mac is not fond of the place
> 
> Robbie
> You'll enjoy the luau
> I wanna go with!



Well drive on down, Mac. You can crash at CBay with me 

Just watched The Mummy on SyFy. Makes me excited to ride the ride for the zillionth time. Imhotep!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Happy Mother's Day!



Ditto!!

And @macraven - I will claim the 'crazy chicken lady' ROFL!  

No one here is terribly fond of potato salad- loaded baked potatoes OTOH...

Hope you get that robe @RAPstar! OT has gotta be good for something


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Happy Mother's Day Schumigirl. Sounds like you have had a great weekend.
> 
> Mac- you'll have an easy, boring drive down.
> 
> Spring has sprung here. 70's and 80's here. Been working outside getting the yard and pool ready. Gotta detail my truck tomorrow it's been months since I cleaned it.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing well. Next trip home for us is 30 days out! It's been too long! Definitely will be back in June and sometime sept/ oct. looked at rooms last night...trying to plan our stay to have the chance for the most meetups.



Thanks PC..........weather sounds glorious there!!! 30 days till another trip......lucky ducky.........



RAPstar said:


> booked the RPR Luau for the second Saturday I'm there! Been a lazy Sunday. Went to go have breakfast late, so ended up at Red Lobster instead lol



You'll enjoy it Robbie........very fun show and the cocktails were quite potent!!! I thought it would be mainly juices......but the Mai Tai had a kick! We love Red Lobster.........our American friends always tease us about it though.........lol.......



Monykalyn said:


> Ditto!!
> 
> And @macraven - I will claim the 'crazy chicken lady' ROFL!
> 
> No one here is terribly fond of potato salad- loaded baked potatoes OTOH...
> 
> Hope you get that robe @RAPstar! OT has gotta be good for something



Thanks MK..........crazy chicken lady........ Now I have an image in my head.........



Strange weather here..........last night had the clearest coldest night in a while.......DS and I ended up outside watching the Northern Lights as we could see a little over the sea.......it was glorious to see what we did........not as clear as further up North, but nice. Then we saw the amount of stars we could see, so up to attic and brought his telescope outside.......amazing! Saw some constellations we haven't seen before.........DH thought we had lost the plot as it was freezing, he went to bed........then later we came in when cloud came over.........we were both shivering at that point.......crazy!

Woke this morning to snow! It is absolutely freezing........won't be going far today........got friend coming to me for her lunch, bit of housework and a bit of planning for NY.......11 weeks till we go.......... ..and that'll be Monday again! 

Hope yours is a good one too..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I'm with you Schumi.  It's cold outside.  That's what was etched in the ice on my car this morning.   Today is another day I had to scrape ice off the car windows.  It's beautiful sun now, so I am hoping it won't be as cold later today.  We may even hit 70 the next three days.  I hope so.  I'm ready for some warmer weather.

Enjoyed the flower show, and had a nice lunch with DD.  Came home with some flowers, and some treats from a lovely Italian bakery that was in the market next to the convention center where the flower show was.  

Got my Disney ticket and entered it in MDE, so my Mickey part is ready.  I am hoping to see APH rates for my Universal stay, but so far, nothing better than the SMSM, that seems high priced so far.   Trip is far away still.  Hoping to see more HHN info soon.

Have a great day all!


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> I'm with you Schumi.  It's cold outside.  That's what was etched in the ice on my car this morning.   Today is another day I had to scrape ice off the car windows.  It's beautiful sun now, so I am hoping it won't be as cold later today.  We may even hit 70 the next three days.  I hope so.  I'm ready for some warmer weather.
> 
> Enjoyed the flower show, and had a nice lunch with DD.  Came home with some flowers, and some treats from a lovely Italian bakery that was in the market next to the convention center where the flower show was.
> 
> Got my Disney ticket and entered it in MDE, so my Mickey part is ready.  I am hoping to see APH rates for my Universal stay, but so far, nothing better than the SMSM, that seems high priced so far.   Trip is far away still.  Hoping to see more HHN info soon.
> 
> Have a great day all!



Where are you from, Lynne?  I keep thinking you're further south but based on your weather comments I'm guessing not.  When will you be at WDW?  I'd love to come say hi and buy you a drink (park permitting!) if I can work it out and you'd want to meet.


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> Where are you from, Lynne?  I keep thinking you're further south but based on your weather comments I'm guessing not.  When will you be at WDW?  I'd love to come say hi and buy you a drink (park permitting!) if I can work it out and you'd want to meet.




Hi Maci, I'm in the same state as Keisha, but I live at the other end, and her and I have about a 2 and 1/2 hour plane ride to Orlando.  I've love a DIS meet with ya, and I can happily bring you a treat from where I live.  We're known for tastykakes  and soft pretzels, but I also live about 2 hours drive from Hershey, and have my DH's family out that way, so chocolate treats too.   I'll be at NOFQ from 2 to 8 October, then moving to RPR from 8 to 14.  I have a 7 day ticket with Mickey and my AP with Universal.   Don't know any park schedules yet, but since it's just me, I can adjust and I'll also have a rental, so as we get closer, I'll PM you my cell number.  I do hope to say hi to ya in person.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Hi Maci, I'm in the same state as Keisha, but I live at the other end, and her and I have about a 2 and 1/2 hour plane ride to Orlando.  I've love a DIS meet with ya, and I can happily bring you a treat from where I live.  We're known for tastykakes  and soft pretzels, but I also live about 2 hours drive from Hershey, and have my DH's family out that way, so chocolate treats too.   I'll be at NOFQ from 2 to 8 October, then moving to RPR from 8 to 14.  I have a 7 day ticket with Mickey and my AP with Universal.   Don't know any park schedules yet, but since it's just me, I can adjust and I'll also have a rental, so as we get closer, I'll PM you my cell number.  I do hope to say hi to ya in person.


Ah cool - hoping to meet a bunch of folks in October if we can avoid the car accident thing like last year!  I guess I was thinking since you talked about tickets & MDE that you were within 30 or 60 days and coming soon.  And thanks for filling me in on the location - don't know why I kept thinking you were in FL somewhere.  I'll see you in Oct - it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Kivara

Happy Monday everyone!

To Schumi and the other UK moms... Happy belated Mother's Day!
Thanks to everyone who wished my middle DS a Happy Birthday! He said his Butterbeer birthday cake was "amaze-balls" (which apparently means amazing...I'm too old to know what's cool, and I also have no idea who FallOut Boy is/are?!?) He also requested keilbasa and peirogi for his birthday dinner. My first time making peirogi from scratch and they were delish (I don't mind tooting my own horn over those! Yum!)

Keisha, I just finished reading what you have posted in your trip report...so scary! I am so happy you guys made it out of there safely, eventually. Here's hoping Uni gets on the ball with some safer crowd control measures!

Looking forward to the warmer days we are supposed to get this week.

And a big  to pepperandchips! I loved reading your trip report, glad you came here to hang out!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Kivara........glad your boy enjoyed his cake...........



Waiting patiently for 9pm for WD............ Who'd a thought it...............


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L how long of a drive for you to Orlando?
> 
> I'm thinking of flying for my long vacation but doing car trips for the shorter ones
> 
> I think it will be scary the first time I drive but will get used to it
> The longest drives I have done solo have been 6 hours
> 
> Did your wife get her vacation schedule yet?


*It's about a 12 to 13 hour drive which is very long but I rather drive it and spend about $180.00 in gas versus over $800.00 to fly and plus my DW's boss still hasn't given her the OK on the date yet cause she really wants to go 6/26-7/3 but may have to go the week before .*


----------



## macraven

St L as long as the two of you can take the vacation, it's secondary on how you get there.

I hope the work schedule is handled soon so you can make plans.

I don't like long car rides anymore
I used to until we made two trips to Georgia within Two days apart
13.5 hours in the car got on my nerves

Start planning how you will spend your time at the darkside


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Definitely a long drive StL.........but least it's a journey worth making............you have driven before haven't you? I seem to remember previous trips you mentioned...........

Yep, Tuesday again.........yep, up far too early after very little sleep........glad I'm on my own today........if I get grouchy I only have myself to be grouchy with..........

Cold again, but to be warmer as week goes on.......but winds to come back and rain.........I need some sunshine 

Happy Tuesday...........


----------



## macraven

Tuesday is now but camel day comes next

Think Keisha will bring her pet camel tomorrow for show and tell here ?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tuesday is now but camel day comes next
> 
> Think Keisha will bring her pet camel tomorrow for show and tell here ?


 
I guessed you'd still be up..........lol.......

Yes where is Keisha with her camel???? We miss her when she doesn't post..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I finally made a rule in my house to my teens, no camping on the pot with your phone in hand.  






  Yes it is.  A beautiful 40 degree start to a hopefully 70 degree afternoon.  And a little cloudy, but sunny day.  Sending some sun to Schumi to warm away the grumpy.

Looking over the rentals and airfare for October.  Both still higher than what I have already booked.  Ummm, I still hoping for reductions.

Getting ready for our time change this week-end.  Cannot believe we will be in daylight savings already.  I need my sleep!  LOL.  And almost light when I get up, will be in the dark next week.  Knowing my DD, if she has a game on Sunday morning, which she may, I'll have to hold her down in bed to get her to sleep early on Saturday night.  She is not a morning person.  Soccer (well football to the rest of the world) tournament this week-end.  Busy for me, as I also have to attend my niece's baby shower in between the games.   

Enjoy this spring like weather, like I am today, all!


----------



## macraven

Hahahahahhahahaha
No phone camping while on the pot

Hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## macraven

I'm still laughing on that funny


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L as long as the two of you can take the vacation, it's secondary on how you get there.
> 
> I hope the work schedule is handled soon so you can make plans.
> 
> I don't like long car rides anymore
> I used to until we made two trips to Georgia within Two days apart
> 13.5 hours in the car got on my nerves
> 
> Start planning how you will spend your time at the darkside


*Yeah DW is getting pretty upset that her boss hasn't given her a answer yet and the only planning I am doing right now is figuring out if I am going to get 4 day park to park or if we want to go every day and then I will get the 3 park unlimited tickets *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm still laughing on that funny



I'm laughing at you laughing I can hear you in my head............lol.........

About to start dinner.........baked salmon and veggies with baby pearl potatoes..........been a very lazy day today.......and definitely not grumpy anymore.........

11 weeks today till I go back to NY..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say HI and let you know we are still alive. We have been extremely busy lately. My mom is back in the hospital again so I have been dealing with that. DH is being the support team and DS is helping too. Mom is in surgery now so I have to keep my mind on other things. Will keep you posted. 

Sorry we missed so much so hear is a blanket for everything. Happy belated Mother's Day, and Happy Birthdays. Hope everyone is feeling better. Just keep thinking warm thoughts and the warmer weather will be around in no time. If I'm missing anything I'm sorry. My head isn't right these days. Hoping for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say HI and let you know we are still alive. We have been extremely busy lately. My mom is back in the hospital again so I have been dealing with that. DH is being the support team and DS is helping too. Mom is in surgery now so I have to keep my mind on other things. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Sorry we missed so much so hear is a blanket for everything. Happy belated Mother's Day, and Happy Birthdays. Hope everyone is feeling better. Just keep thinking warm thoughts and the warmer weather will be around in no time. If I'm missing anything I'm sorry. My head isn't right these days. Hoping for a relaxing weekend.



Oh bless you Mrs bluer..........pray your mum will be just fine after her surgery. You know we'll all be thinking of all of you..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mrs. Bluer, sending hugs that mom is well after her surgery.  Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Kivara

Prayers for your mother MrsBluer, and for the rest of the family while going through all this. Take care of yourself too (I know, easier said than done)


----------



## buckeev

Just a quick pit stop...
Hang in there Bluers...Prayers for you and yours. 

20 hour "days", and attempting to plan 5 different trips for the crew...(not all Orlando though......)


----------



## Robo56

Mrs. Bluer sending hugs  and prayers that all goes well with your moms surgery.


----------



## tink1957

hugs and prayers to the bluer family...hope your mom has a smooth surgery and a quick recovery.

Happy belated mom's day Carole...you have a wonderful son.

I spent most of this sunny day painting my front steps and porch railing...I think my arms are burned since I forgot the sunscreen....now I need to go scrub the paint off...I usually get more on myself than whatever I'm painting 

Since opening day of baseball season is coming up and it's the last year for Turner Field we decided to go Atlanta for the game and have a mini vacation. I booked a hotel and made reservations at a nice restaurant ...it should be a good break for the 3 of us.  It will be a great way to celebrate the kids birthdays since they both have bdays the week before...I'm so excited as we've never been to opening day


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hello everyone! Just stopping by to say HI and let you know we are still alive. We have been extremely busy lately. My mom is back in the hospital again so I have been dealing with that. DH is being the support team and DS is helping too. Mom is in surgery now so I have to keep my mind on other things. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Sorry we missed so much so hear is a blanket for everything. Happy belated Mother's Day, and Happy Birthdays. Hope everyone is feeling better. Just keep thinking warm thoughts and the warmer weather will be around in no time. If I'm missing anything I'm sorry. My head isn't right these days. Hoping for a relaxing weekend.



_many, many  from all the homies here.
we miss you when you and Mr Bluer don't post but we miss you every so much more now since we know what you are going through.

prayers sent for a successful surgery and recovery for Mom.

you have a lot to keep you busy, but if you have any time, let one of the homies here or post on the thread, on how you, Mom and the family are doing.

we miss the homies when we don't hear from them and we miss them even more when we find out life is tough for them now.
_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Just a quick pit stop...
> Hang in there Bluers...Prayers for you and yours.
> 
> 20 hour "days", and attempting to plan 5 different trips for the crew...(not all Orlando though......)


_5 different trips in 5 different directions and none to florida.....
youse need to make it 6 trips then.....


hey, have you been staying storm free since the last one hit your area?_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I spent most of this sunny day painting my front steps and porch railing...I think my arms are burned since I forgot the sunscreen....now I need to go scrub the paint off...I usually get more on myself than whatever I'm painting
> 
> Since opening day of baseball season is coming up and it's the last year for Turner Field we decided to go Atlanta for the game and have a mini vacation. I booked a hotel and made reservations at a nice restaurant ...it should be a good break for the 3 of us.  It will be a great way to celebrate the kids birthdays since they both have bdays the week before...I'm so excited as we've never been to opening day



_
well, opening day is a lot warmer in atlanta than the opening days of baseball that i have gone to in Milwaukee or Chicago.
you and the kids are gonna have a swell time on that mini vacation.

good thing you had lots of overtime the other week.
now you can celebrate in a big way!
start singing, take me out to the ball game.............._


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, 5 trips buckeev!  For the crew to boot.   Where ya'll going if not to Orlando?

Quiet night, hair cut and just chilling.

Nothing good on tv so far.   Too much political yapping.  Be glad when the fall is here, and the elections are over.


Have a good night all, and don't let the bugs bite.......


----------



## macraven

_so lynne, what do you do when nothing is on tv?
i gravitate to hgtv and see how real people decorate their house.

so far, all of it has been out of my price range._


----------



## Lynne G

Well Mac, So far, I've been letting my DH channel surf.  I will probably get a video out soon, or play a video game with one of the kids.

Yeah, I watch that channel too, and well, my house will never be featured!


----------



## macraven

_how many tvs do you have in your house.
we have 4 but they are all in the first floor of the house.

_
_i really need a tv upstairs for my blue room......_
_
come on over to my house and you can watch a decent show on the tube.
you have 4 rooms to choose from 

wednesday is Property Brothers shows on hgtv.
that is the one i always watch.
can't believe how expensive the furnishings are when they redo a place._


----------



## pcstang

HGTV gets a lot of love at my house too. We always laugh at the supposed budget people have on house hunters when they say what they do for a living...Was about to put out an APB on the bluers. Our thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers. Got back from hospital around 10pm. Moms surgery went well and now we wait for tubes to come out. She will still be in the hospital for a while. Spending my time after work there until she comes home. Hard seeing her like this. I'm doing good and DH and DS are great. They really are my support during this. And I know I have you guys and that helps me more than you know. I love my DIS family!


----------



## macraven

_and we love all the Bluers too...
that's coming from all the homies here._
_i read their minds....._

_prayers for your mom will continue._


----------



## macraven

_Hey, where is Kfish?
she better come check in and let us know when the prince arrives

and....Keisha, come out of hiding and get back home here.
a mom always wants to know where her kids are........_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer......so glad to hear surgery is over. It hard to watch the recovery sometimes, but prayers that mum comes along just fine. Thinking of you all...........

Thanks Vicki..........yep, very proud of him, couldn't ask for a better young man ..........you needed sunscreen yesterday????? I'm not jealous....... Love the sound of your trip with the kids........fantastic!!! Youse will have a great time, always nice to get a break away.......

Yes where is KFish...........and Janet...........yooooooooooohooooooooooooo Janet...........



It's Wednesday I case you missed it.............

DS is home today so he was taking me for a little grocery shopping..........we were back home for 8am! He gets up early. Still, home now and it is chucking it down with rain..........nice day to be in.

Waiting for DS new telescope to arrive today.........had a feeling he was going to order a new one.........dreading the size of this one.........

Have a great day..........


----------



## Lynne G

Wacky Wednesday here.  Almost 80 and a bright sunny day.  Taste of spring for sure.  All the kids are in shorts today.  

Mrs. Bluer, thanks for the update on mom.  Healing thoughts and prayers sent her way.  Take care.  Hugs to the Bluers.

Like the Camel Schumi.  It's actually not cold today, and I'm loving it.  We'll get the downpours this week-end.   Having afternoon tea for my neices's baby shower.  Looking forward to it, even more, if the weather won't be inice. 

Oh and Mac, we have 3 TV's, the kids each have one and we have a family one.   Ended up with a DVD movie.  

So pscstang, are you and any of the gang going to Universal over Columbus Day week-end, or around then?  Would be nice to meet up with ya again, and also with Mac, and any other homies. 

With that,  a funny:











Later homies.


----------



## macraven

I don't know


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies 

MrsB ...glad to hear your mom got through the surgery ok and continued prayers for a quick recovery  Glad you have your guys to lean on...take care of yourself too.

Thanks for the camel and minionion pics Lynne and Carole...it starts the day off with a smile 

Now onto my second cup of coffee before tackling more outdoor chores...it's too nice to stay indoors...gonna enjoy it while I can before winter comes back.

Happy Hump day to all 

Oh yeah ...keisha...where are you?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I don't know





We need a spluttered cup of coffee smilie............. Well, tea actually for me............nice one!!

Vicki.........trade you some rain for some sunshine..............hasn't stopped now since about midnight last night.......my pond has a high tide!!!!



Watching classic Strangers on a Train again........love those types of movies..........best thing to do on a miserable day like this..........with cup of tea and not eating a glazed donut


----------



## Lynne G

Was it Mac or Schumi?  and I don't know either.


----------



## macraven

_looks like tea to me.

my stuff is black



second thought, it looks more like a crime scene with that splatter of blood...._


----------



## macraven

_*keisha, get your butt over her now.......!*



if she doesn't respond soon, i'll take drastic measures ....i'll send her the pic of the crime scene_


----------



## Lynne G

Seems Mac left this at the crime scene!


----------



## Lynne G

apparently, it was Mac and Schumi!


----------



## macraven

_ok i take the blame for the spot on the far lower right.

anything else, i claim was a set up..

who will be my lawyer on this....._


----------



## schumigirl

Prefer spluttering to spewing...........too descriptive a word.........



Lasagne for dinner........just with side salad tonight..........garlic bread for DH...........

It's still raining..........


----------



## tinydancer09

Somehow it went from South GA winter all the way to summer in a matter of 2 days. Over 80 here today. WHAT THE HECK! It's going to be a HOT HOT HOT one this year. (please be playing a trick on me mother nature. I miss winter)


----------



## macraven

_no you don't miss winter.
try living in chicago area for 30 years.
then tell me you miss winter....


you topped my temps today.
it only reached 77 here.
tomorrow is another story though......._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _5 different trips in 5 different directions and none to florida.....
> youse need to make it 6 trips then.....
> 
> 
> hey, have you been staying storm free since the last one hit your area?_



You misundertook me Macster...I said NOT ALL of the trips were Orlando! No way I'd spend all this time researching these trips and NOT GO!!! 

Disclaimer...A couple of these "Non-Orlando" trips are" technically business trips...yeah...they're business trips.


----------



## tinydancer09

Yeah, Mac. I definitely don't want to deal with a northern winter. I live in S. GA so "winter" is spring to you guys.... and I miss it. We didn't even have a hard freeze this year so bugs are going to be soooo bad!


----------



## ky07

*Stopping by to say hi to all you homies.*
*On top of DW trying to get her boss to make a decision on when she can take her vacation she found out that a friend that knew her since she was just a few months old and he even taught at the school she works at passed away from his battle with brain cancer and she is taking it pretty hard.*


----------



## Lynne G

KY, So sad to hear of your DW's coworker passing away.  Sending hugs and comfort.  Sympathy thoughts to her and his family.   It stinks her boss is being so noncommittal about giving DW time off.  Sending good thoughts she is given the vacation time pronto.

Sad to hear of George Martin's death.  Did not know how much he was so involved with the Beetles.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi to all you homies.*
> *On top of DW trying to get her boss to make a decision on when she can take her vacation she found out that a friend that knew her since she was just a few months old and he even taught at the school she works at passed away from his battle with brain cancer and she is taking it pretty hard.*




_all the homies here are thinking of you and your wife.
many hugs and prayers will help her know she is thought of and loved here. 

St L, you and your wife are young and under 50.
it is tough that someone in your age bracket is here today and gone  tomorrow.
it's shocking to hear they passed.

i know when your wife hurts, you hurt.
i'm sure a trip away from home this summer will be so good for both of you. 

take care.
each day will get better_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> You misundertook me Macster...I said NOT ALL of the trips were Orlando! No way I'd spend all this time researching these trips and NOT GO!!!
> 
> Disclaimer...A couple of these "Non-Orlando" trips are" technically business trips...yeah...they're business trips.




_i plead blondness.....
but glad you translated for me and said you are doing a florida trip....
hooray  _


----------



## macraven

_where the heck is keisha.........!_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Stopping by to say hi to all you homies.*
> *On top of DW trying to get her boss to make a decision on when she can take her vacation she found out that a friend that knew her since she was just a few months old and he even taught at the school she works at passed away from his battle with brain cancer and she is taking it pretty hard.*



Sorry to hear that StL...........hugs for your DW...........it's so hard to lose a friend


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Thursday again...............

Quiet day ahead today.........not much planned at all........laundry and ironing. Exciting. And helping a friend with her dissertation...........that won't take long.

Have a great day........


----------



## Kivara

Morning all and happy Thursday! 

Ky,  for your wife


----------



## Lynne G

I may need a cup of ice tea.  It's another winning sunny warm day.  We'll be near 80 again!  Sad thought, by Friday, we'll be having a high temp lower than the temp early this morning.  Oh well.  It's not spring yet. 


  to all you homies!  

And a funny:




so true!


----------



## ky07

Thanks Mac and rest of you homies.
DW and I appreciate it and DW talked to the principal of the school she works at about her vacation and she said its ok with her if the dates are ok with her boss and now she has to figure out how to ask with making her mad for going over her head


----------



## keishashadow

be careful what you wish for, throwback thursday...i'm here

AWOL, trip planning is on now that the mr's lockout is over/contract ratification in place.   Just need to dig up the cash to fund my grand ideas hahahaha.  He's Still waiting for call back date.  Starting to miss him already, cannot wait to be partners in crime when he retires.   So relieved to discover we have managed to find a comfortable niche, have gotten along well since August.  Learned the secret is to have in our house many:  rooms, tvs & electronic devices to allow for 'me' time.

Glorious last few days here, walked miles yesterday at county park enjoying the trails around the lakes there.  So nice to see & feel the sun!

Wound up with one of the arwful headaches that I dread last night.   Specialist says from my neck issues, family dr thinks a migraine. if that's what one feels like, i can't imagine how people deal with them on regular basis.  still headache this morning, just one eye being lazy lol.  Somebody told me to try excedrine?   Anyone suffer with migranes here with any hints?

if i were hungry it'd be for potato salad at this point.  Not big fan of german variety or their food in general, too bland ala most english fare (with exception of curry that seems to be fav there).  Go thru lots of sirracha hot sauce here.   I only make tater salad a few times a year. No eggs unless i have a carton near expiration.  I do enjoy another variety that is made with hot chicken broth.  You soak the cooked taters for a bit, then add seasonings, including some vinegar.  It's best eaten hot, might have to find that recipe

mac my mom is scotch-irish with english sprinkles.  Mixing pot here, but of just a few heritages.  A smaller German community.  Seems as though most of my mom's peers married eastern europeans, smaller portion hooked up with Italians. Need a score-card to keep track.  No interest in geneology on my side, afraid of what I might find lololol, figure most had a good reason to leave the old country.  DH's family touts their civil war ties every single time there is a gathering.  After they done on a bit too long, I take great delight in reminding them they were on 'the losing' side. 

StL - bad enough you're waiting, then the awful news.  hang in there

marcie = Roz 

mrsbluer - aw, i'm so sorry to hear your mom is ill, so stressful and scary for all.  

Lynee - yes, it's weird how wide PA is and the amount of time it takes to traverse it due to crappy road system.  We rarely go to northern east coast beach areas since just a few more hours and we can be in myrtle beach.  I don't see myself making the drive to Florida again, thanks to low airfare woo hoo.

andy - now i get why all the OT for the trip, it's a big, fat one!!!  saw the clips for the villians thing.  sounds as tho they 'stole' some of the DL and the older WDW (in castle) halloween ones we did that we really enjoyed as a splurge, gave them a good shake and came up with this offering.   Sure a good way to meet the villians and get some face time.  looking forward to a review of it.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you back Janet..........trip planning commence!!! Yay........my friends think I'm mad that I can spend all day every day with my DH..........he was off for 7 months once and never a cross word.......yep, I miss him when he's at work.....even worse when he has to go away for a few days.........yes extra tv's are a good idea! Can't wait for him to take early retirement......... Hope headache gets better too.........

Bit of a mixed breed here too.........


Just called some travel agents where my mum lives to find out where she can get her Amex TC. We use TC every year with no issues.........accepted everywhere we go and safer than cash. Two of them blatantly lied to me and said they were being discontinued........lie number 1, then they both said nowhere accepts them anyway.....lie number 2. Not the first time I've heard that lie.........

TA's are trying to sell their own pre loaded travel card......not interested in it. So gave them both a piece of my mind and got in touch with a big chain supermarket who do money exchange........yep, no problems......she can pop in and get them from them anytime. 

I'm so angry, because she was going to go into both those places tomorrow and I know they would have tried to bamboozle her into the card!!! She's not silly, just wants them bought Asap. I can't buy them for her as she needs to sign them or I would just do that. Hate that they just lie so easily and someone who may not know they're lying will just believe them....... Going to contact both head offices to put in a complaint........might be a waste of time........but will make me feel better! 

Rant over.


----------



## ky07

Thanks Mac and rest of you homies.
DW and I appreciate it and DW talked to the principal of the school she works at about her vacation and she said its ok with her if the dates are ok with her boss and now she has to figure out how to ask with making her mad for going over her head


----------



## ky07

Thanks Mac and rest of you homies.
DW and I appreciate it and DW talked to the principal of the school she works at about her vacation and she said its ok with her if the dates are ok with her boss and now she has to figure out how to ask with making her mad for going over her head


----------



## ky07

Have no idea why I am double posting


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Have no idea why I am double posting


It's just one of your many talents


----------



## macraven

Remind me never to eat eggs if Janet makes them
They would probably be expired


----------



## ky07

Well thank goodness
Dw just called and her boss finally approved her vacation days and now comes the planning and trying to get a hotel in our budget close to the dark side


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Well thank goodness
> Dw just called and her boss finally approved her vacation days and now comes the planning and trying to get a hotel in our budget close to the dark side


_*WOOT!!!*_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Remind me never to eat eggs if Janet makes them
> They would probably be expired



Lol..........



ky07 said:


> Well thank goodness
> Dw just called and her boss finally approved her vacation days and now comes the planning and trying to get a hotel in our budget close to the dark side



Fantastic news StL..........time to get planning...........as Mac says.........woot 



Got a response from one of my emails to CEO of company........someone will call me tomorrow about my complaint.........can't ask for a quicker response than that........nothing from other company yet. 

Still waiting on Kfish news............


----------



## macraven

Still in check out line at wal mart


I swear things go as fast as a snail can run

Snails run ...... Hahahahha


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Lol..........
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic news StL..........time to get planning...........as Mac says.........woot
> 
> 
> 
> Got a response from one of my emails to CEO of company........someone will call me tomorrow about my complaint.........can't ask for a quicker response than that........nothing from other company yet.
> 
> Still waiting on Kfish news............


*Got our hotel while it's close to the dark side I have never stayed there but have 3 other hotels in the area and now just have figure out what kind of tickets to buy *


----------



## macraven

Out of check line and home
Whew ...

StL what hotels did you check out?
Drury Inn and Suites can run up to $100 a night but close to the darkside
They run free shuttles to the park
Free breakfast and it is better than the others
From 5 each day hit food everyday includes free soda/ tea/ coffee/ beer and wine
Also nachos, hot doffs, etc
Free popcorn starting at 2 or 3 daily

Save parking fees at UO and use the free shuttle at hotel

I stayed at a drury in. Last October when I went to six flag outside of St. Louis


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Out of check line and home
> Whew ...
> 
> StL what hotels did you check out?
> Drury Inn and Suites can run up to $100 a night but close to the darkside
> They run free shuttles to the park
> Free breakfast and it is better than the others
> From 5 each day hit food everyday includes free soda/ tea/ coffee/ beer and wine
> Also nachos, hot doffs, etc
> Free popcorn starting at 2 or 3 daily
> 
> Save parking fees at UO and use the free shuttle at hotel
> 
> I stayed at a drury in. Last October when I went to six flag outside of St. Louis


We got the clarion inn and suites on caravan ct and they offer free shuttles to the park but no free breakfast but did get a great deal for the week thru Sams club travel


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Remind me never to eat eggs if Janet makes them
> They would probably be expired



actually, quite the opposite, cannot stand having leftovers sit in fridge for more than a day or two.  If only the rest of my home were quite so organized lol.

while we have our own resident chicken expert here, school is in session:

While eggs are supposedly 'good' to eat for another three to five weeks past the stated expiry date, I

disregard the printed expiration date on the carton.  You need to look for the packing code that's printed on it.

Look for a "P" then a number (the plant).  It's followed by a space then another number which is the date the eggs were packed using a Julian number.  I always look for the latest packed date using that methodology.

no, i am not wearing my tin foil hat.

Carole - that is the shadiest thing i've heard in awhile.  Good thing you caught it for your Mom.


----------



## RAPstar

My stupid butt had to get sick, causing me to miss 2 days of work and mess with my ot. And they're finally cracking down on emails so I'm not even sure how much longer ot will be available. So I cancelled the Disney portion to be on the safe side, except club villain but I'll probably cancel that for other issues that I'm having. Blah. It's been a really sucky day


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, hope you are feeling better now.

that really is horrible you had to change your plans.
i know you sounded so excited when you told us you booked the disney trip_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> While eggs are supposedly 'good' to eat for another three to five weeks past the stated expiry date, I
> 
> disregard the printed expiration date on the carton.  You need to look for the packing code that's printed on it.
> 
> Look for a "P" then a number (the plant).  It's followed by a space then another number which is the date the eggs were packed using a Julian number.  I always look for the latest packed date using that methodology.




_lets move onto milk now.
what's the ruling on expired cow juice.


for me, i won't use it if it is the day prior to expiration.....
but i still keep it in the fridge past expiration for mr mac to use._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

StL.........Glad you got your dates finalised and your hotel sorted......yay........

Robbie.........feel better soon, don`t feel too down........the ot will be back I`m sure.......it usually does when you least expect it!! hugs for now.........

Janet, yes. very dodgy deal with TA.......we stick to the one place now as they don`t waffle us, but we`ve been told for years, yep years if we go somewhere different to purchase TC that they`re being discontinued and not accepted anywhere. Makes me mad. Of course some people like the loaded card, but not for us. I only called them as I didn`t want her pressured into buying the card instead.......but went elsewhere when they just lied. Just tell me you don`t stock them.......don`t lie. Looking forward to the call today from someone.

Yes, no leftovers or out of date in our fridge.......I`m always throwing anything that might be dodgy out.......don`t usually go by date either with some stuff......a good sniff will tell you its fine.......or not!!

mac.........lol for mr mac........yes, milk is something I`m very funny about.......got to be ice cold and fresh as paint......otherwise its out......


Looks to be a beautiful day ahead for us........Fog is slowly clearing.......expecting some sights of that big yellow thing in the sky today......yay.......

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie - sorry to hear about all your issues.  Sending a hug.  Hope things will work out.

StL -- yay!  The trip is ON.  Glad to hear plans are now in place.

Milk - Mac, I'm with Schumi, like it very cold.  I also kinda do the sniff test too, don't pay too much attention to the date, until I have to toss it.  Eggs, thanks for the lesson Keisha.  The only ones I use quickly are the eggs my kids take from the neighbor's chickens.  They somehow taste a little better than the ones in the box.  

Ahh, a rainy start to the day, but at least still a bit warm.  Thankfully, the rain for the week-end, seems to be not that bad, so I am happy that I won't need an umbrella to watch the soccer games.

And yes, It is FRIDAY!  Wahoo! 






  And it's hot tea today for me.  Piece of pound cake for breakfast.  Good start to the day, even if there's no Mr. Sun to see.

And a funny:






Enjoy the week-end all!  And give me strength,  my not a nice morning person DD has an early morning soccer game tomorrow morning.  XL cup of tea needed, that, and maybe ear plugs! LOL


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _lets move onto milk now.
> what's the ruling on expired cow juice.
> 
> 
> for me, i won't use it if it is the day prior to expiration.....
> but i still keep it in the fridge past expiration for mr mac to use._



moo juice?  try not to touch the stuff.  If i could stomach creamer in cereal I would.

now onto really important issues:  does liquor 'go bad'?  Find myself buying odd stuff to make tropical mixed drinks where you just use a little bit and then it sits gathering dust ala blue curacao.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> moo juice?  try not to touch the stuff.  If i could stomach creamer in cereal I would.
> 
> now onto really important issues:  does liquor 'go bad'?  Find myself buying odd stuff to make tropical mixed drinks where you just use a little bit and then it sits gathering dust ala blue curacao.



Moo juice........lol........

I think liquor can go bad.........we had a bottle of Amaretto that only is for cocktails as no one likes it.......but someone gave us a "cheap" version of the stuff we usually buy.......yuk........we opened it and it wasn't very nice, so stuck it away instead of dumping it.........found it on a clear out a long time later.........it did not smell nice. Now, it may have been fine to drink but we weren't going to risk it.......I think if it has sugar added it won't keep like pure spirits like Vodka.........

Doesn't everyone have a bottle of the blue stuff lurking somewhere..........we have a vast selection of bols liqueurs.......cherry brandy, peach few others and yep the blue one too.........we like cocktail parties.......

Lynne......hope the DD does well tomorrow and weather is ok.........



Turned out a busy day after all..........and a beautiful one too.........sun is shining and there's a warmth to the sun today.......our garden room is boiling......all from the sunshine........

Busy afternoon ahead too.........but when the sun is out everything is much more pleasant!! Ever walk around with such a big grin on your face you feel like you should start singing the "the hills are alive"......... Or some similar feel good happy song..........Lol...........


----------



## macraven

Friday


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Friday



Time for the happy dance...........


Or maybe I'll just


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies.
Dw's boss approved her vacation yesterday day and then later on that day calls her in and tells her she didn't appreciate that she went over her head about her vacation and she knows how to do her job and was only looking out for the principal and I told DW what does getting a answer on her vacation getting the principal in trouble.
I think her boss is mad cause it shows she is not doing her job.
Sorry about the rant


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...getting a late start today...I'm only on my first cup of coffee and I don't know


----------



## macraven

St L sounds like wife's boss has a fragile ego


As long as she has vacation time approved, all is fine




Tink, you just getting up?
Can't believe I got up before you


----------



## Lynne G

StL DW does not have a very nice boss.  If vacation is approved, she should be able to say I'll be going on vacation.  

Tink, that's okay,  




, and I wish I could get up late....


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L sounds like wife's boss has a fragile ego
> 
> 
> As long as she has vacation time approved, all is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink, you just getting up?
> Can't believe I got up before you


*You are right Mac and that's what I told DW and told her not to worry and stress herself out over this and she didn't do anything wrong*


----------



## macraven

_your wife will have the weekend off so maybe she can de-stress from all of this worry she has about the job 

she didn't do anything wrong.

spend some time this weekend going over the park map on the uo site and make some plans on the rides you want to do everyday and places where you want to eat in the parks and city walk.
that should cheer her up and get her excited for vacation time._


----------



## macraven

_dropping by this afternoon to see if any word from our Bluers.
Hope all is going okay for the mom and everyone.

we all send our best....

_


----------



## Robo56

All the Minion pictures are getting me so Universal happy for my upcoming trip in May. Now I need a nap


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *You are right Mac and that's what I told DW and told her not to worry and stress herself out over this and she didn't do anything wrong*



Despite her bosses behaviour, I'm glad she has this sorted out........your wife isn't responsible for bosses ego.......hope she has a lovely weekend and manages to put it out her mind........least now you can start looking forward to your trip.........



macraven said:


> _dropping by this afternoon to see if any word from our Bluers.
> Hope all is going okay for the mom and everyone.
> 
> we all send our best....
> 
> _



Wondered that too yesterday........hope everything is going ok...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

They`re a bit bigger than expected.........lol........

Ended up going to friends house last night........she was having a wine tasting and I had forgotten all about it........oops!!! Was a nice night but did meet that one person who took over the whole night, or tried to. There`s always one........ last minion above is appropriate for that!! Did get some nice wine though........

Quiet day ahead........no plans at all......


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Despite her bosses behaviour, I'm glad she has this sorted out........your wife isn't responsible for bosses ego.......hope she has a lovely weekend and manages to put it out her mind........least now you can start looking forward to your trip.........
> 
> 
> 
> Wondered that too yesterday........hope everything is going ok...........


Yeah I kinda think the only reason she got mad at dw was that she finally took a stand on something cause she always tells dw she needs to stand up for herself and guess she didn't think it would be on the way she is treating her lol
But anywho good morning homies


----------



## macraven

_its saturday and its morning and i've been awake for over an hour.

but still drinking coffee.



St L, good for your wife.
she grew some._


----------



## marciemi

These came up on one of my Disney groups this morning - thought a few people here might need them!  (And found it funny to have them listed as "Disney"):





Link for anyone who wants to purchase:

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2397126/disney-5-pk-womens-no-show-socks.jsp?color=Minions


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> These came up on one of my Disney groups this morning - thought a few people here might need them!  (And found it funny to have them listed as "Disney"):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link for anyone who wants to purchase:
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2397126/disney-5-pk-womens-no-show-socks.jsp?color=Minions



Lol........Marci they are fantastic..........but how on earth were they described as Disney........ Love them though.........


mac.......have a coffee for me.........went to make some, fancied a change.........no coffee........ I know we don't go through a lot......but I don't usually run out! Had lemon and ginger tea instead. Never run out ginger....or lemons........

Photobucket is infuriating...........or it's my husband's laptop! He needs a new one.........but, spent what feels like hours reorganising.......and accidentally deleted some by mistake........oops! Still have them all on computer and backed up and on discs........won't lose them..........

I have hiccups now.........


----------



## macraven

_don't forget to set your clocks ahead one hour before you go to bed tonight.


don't want you dragging in here at noon time saying you forgot the time changed.........


i would have loved a time change be on a weeknight so all kids would have been late for school._
_would have been nice for when i was in the classroom_


----------



## schumigirl

Think we have 2 weeks yet before we change the clocks.........

Losing that hour doesn't seem so bad for how much brighter in the mornings it is.........that's if the sun makes it through the cloud of course.

We had planned to set up the new telescope in the garden tonight.......but it clouded over about an hour ago.......not much point in looking at cloud! Not too cold either tonight........

Night of tv I think now...........listening to 80's music on radio right now........80,000 channels and nothing on........will put android box on and see what new stuff it's got later.........

Enjoy your Saturday............


----------



## macraven

_hopefully clouds will clear so the Hubble can be used._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hopefully clouds will clear so the Hubble can be used._



Lol.........I'm in my jammies now, so I've kinda given up for tonight..........

Maybe tomorrow night.......


----------



## RAPstar

I've done nothing but watch House of Cards all day. This season is the best yet so far.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I've done nothing but watch House of Cards all day. This season is the best yet so far.




Never watched that Robbie.........one I probably should..........


Beautiful, sunny, crisp sty morning here in my little part of the UK today.......I love living beside the sea....

DH has had to go in to work, they need a senior manager present for something today......shouldn`t be away long at all, so we still have our Sunday.

Cooking a rib of beef for dinner today........just hope I cook it rare enough......I have been known to have it medium well by mistake at times......its such a big joint though.

Have a good Sunday...........


----------



## tink1957

Had to get up at 6 this morning and I forgot about the time change...good thing my phone is smarter than I am


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Had to get up at 6 this morning and I forgot about the time change...good thing my phone is smarter than I am



hahaha
naw, it's just a tool, they're 'our' minions
we hold dominion over them & rule supreme!  
(insert evil laugh here)

_this coming from woman who has been trying to turn on the living room 'smart' tv for over an hour...seem to recall the time change had something to do with it last time.tech support aka DH still snoozing, just can't get good help.
_
lynne - how'd the soccer game go this weekend?  is team a contender this year?

carole - we grill rib steaks often but never made the commitment to roast a whole rack of the pricey stuff.  Would be nervous wreck worrying I'd mess it up.  Did just come across a receipe that has a mustard glaze with a salt crust that caught my fancy.  Never heard of that method, how do u make yours?

chores on tap today, then enjoy the mr's company before he heads back to work for those 12-hour work days.  Will miss him, cannot wait for 'real' retirement.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....glad your phone got you up......nothing worse than sleeping late for anything!

Janet, I have done it with mustard and parsley coating, last time I used horseradish and few other bits but to be honest, it's such a good hunk of cow it usually doesn't need anything, especially if it's Aberdeen Angus .........I have rustled up a red wine sauce........it's really a jus.....but I prefer the word sauce........doesn't take long as we like it rare........

Salt crust is a great way to cook......I have done it with a whole sea bass once......just once, it was kinda fiddly for me but the fish was gorgeous......really moist.

Aww tomorrow..........keep yourself busy and it'll pass quickly.......I know what you mean though......we don't like to be apart either.........can't help with the technical stuff.......I'm hopeless!!! That android box I told you about.......cannot for the life of me remember how to use it.......DH did show me, but that was ages ago......

Hope it goes well tomorrow for both of you..........


Weird question of the day.........Is it possible for someone to hack into your PB accounts???


----------



## macraven

Sunday and coffee
Life couldn't get any better


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello. I finally have a moment to send an update. Mom came home from hospital on Saturday and at 3am this morning she was back in ER. She now has a small bowel obstruction. She is in a lot of pain and can't get comfortable with all the tubes in her. I feel so bad for her and I'm having a hard time looking at her now. It isn't the same person laying there. This is one of the hardest things I've had to deal with. I just wish she would get better already. I don't know what to do for her. I hate this. 
Thanks for letting me vent. It helped. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Robo56

Mrs bluer so sorry to hear about your mom having to go back into the hospital again. You are a good and loving daughter to be there for her. I am sure your presence is very reassuring for her. Please be empowered to know that you are your moms best advocate. You know her better than the health care professionals. The Nurses and Doctors caring for her should be making her comfort (pain control) paramount. If not, don't be afraid to demand it. 

Sending hugs  and prayers for you both.


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers to the Bluers.  Mrs. Bluer, hang in there.  You are the best dear daughter to your DM.  I know you are doing what is best and I hope DM gets well soon.

Soccer was a rough tournament.  Beat up kid.  Did not finish first, but at least not near the bottom either.

Up next, shopping and another soccer game.  I will be beat by then .

Enjoy your Sunday all.  We will happily give you our mostly rainy and cool day.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Hey, where is Kfish?
> she better come check in and let us know when the prince arrives_





schumigirl said:


> Still waiting on Kfish news............



I know, I know....

Little Prince arrived very early Tuesday morning!  Been a bit of a roller coaster since then...will come back and fill you all in....but all is good!


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, now walk a little closer to where i am now typing.

good.
right in front of the screen.

stand there for a minute.





all of us have given you loads of hugs.

we want you to feel better and not be afraid.
we are here for youse.

i know what you are going through, went thru this type of sitation with my dad in the bowel obstruction.

all i can tell you that a person going through that pain, will not get comfortable untll the drugs can control the pain.
That wait time will be soon and Mom will have more comfort.
She will be monitored and they will keep her out of as much pain as possible until they have a medical decision on what they do next.
but if Mom stays in discomfort, demand the doctor come to her room and talk to him.
nothing to be shy about in this.


 one last hug from me and know all the homies will have you, Mom and family on their hearts.

i'm a phone call away if you need me.
i'll even take a call from you when walking dead is on tonight._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I know, I know....
> 
> Little Prince arrived very early Tuesday morning!  Been a bit of a roller coaster since then...will come back and fill you all in....but all is good!





*Congratulations !!!*

_guess i lost a lot of money on the bets the little prince would arrive on my son's birthday.
(and i have 2 sons born in March...and lost by 2 days)


will be waiting to hear about this happiness when you are up to it.
hope you are feeling same and same for baby


oh, when you return, don't forget his name for us and the info mom's give out.....weight, length, hair color, etc._


----------



## macraven

_i've been mia here today.
haven't been able to write emails or answer pm's yet.
busy trying to do some remodeling at sw place.

walking dead tonight!!

be there or be square_


----------



## RAPstar

I got bored with House of Cards last night and am now watching the Nightmare on Elm Street movies, but only 3 onwards. I'm on 4 now.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I got bored with House of Cards last night and am now watching the Nightmare on Elm Street movies, but only 3 onwards. I'm on 4 now.


_now you tell us once schumi gets hooked on another tv series......._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _now you tell us once schumi gets hooked on another tv series......._



Well I watched 8 out of 13 episodes in one day


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I got bored with House of Cards last night and am now watching the Nightmare on Elm Street movies, but only 3 onwards. I'm on 4 now.



1, 2, Freddie's coming for you; 3, 4, better lock your door...early ones are classics!

have decided carole's house is the place to dine, good grub, wine & company

mrsbluer - so sorry to hear, glad they caught it and she's receiving the care she needs.  The role of caretaker can be very difficult & frustrating, hand in there!

kfed has a fresh prince!  congrats!

lynne - eeee sounds like a grueling day.

mac - i can almost smell the zombies


----------



## macraven

Shhhhh
I'm watching last weeks show
Almost show time for tonight 

Will check in only during commercials 

I have my priorities


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar my husband likes House of Cards. How's the fiancé doing? Saw you were sick are you feeling better?

Congratulations KFish on your new baby.

Have not got the courage to watch the walking dead yet. My husband loves it. My younger sister has threatened to buy my older sister and I diapers for HHN LOL 

Lynne sending some energy your way. Hope you and your kiddo are recovering. Soccer is a rough game.

Keisha you sound like a pretty good cook yourself.

Everyone is invited over tomorrow for coffee, tea and donuts.

Night all


----------



## macraven

I'll set my alarm
Keep the coffee hot for me


----------



## Lynne G

Hot coffee being serving for Mac and all you homies today.








Rainy day, dark clouds have come our way, on our way to a soaking, no sweet air here, can you get me to a dry place today?  Thankfully, the windshield wipers didn't mind their workout.

Thanks for the thoughts for DD Robo.  At high school age, the game is much rougher.  Funny, DD's leg muscle was sore, so when she got in the car for the dinner time game, I almost couldn't breathe. She had just put bengay lotion on her sore leg.  I choking asked her how much she used.  Getting her back into shape has been tough!  LOL

Baby Congratulations to Kfish.  A prince.  So happy to hear you and family are doing well.   I bet Christopher is a proud big brother.






  Indeed, enjoy your Monday all:

And a funny:


----------



## Kivara

Mrs Bluer, thank you for the update, but I'm sorry it wasn't better news. We are still praying for you, her, and the whole Bluer bunch.

KFish, congrats on the baby boy! Can't wait to hear more about it, but get your rest for now


----------



## Kivara




----------



## keishashadow

"the needs of the many outweigh the needs of a few"

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ing-dead-filmed-arent-happy/story?id=37620545

happy pi day!  going up to see mom today, on way back plan on picking up pie specials at grocery store...the tie in struck me funny.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>


Hahahhahahahhahahaha


----------



## Robo56

That's funny Lynne love the minion moon


----------



## macraven

_it's monday and we are missing homies here.....
where's schumi?

hope all is fine for them.


Mrs Bluer, how are things going for Mom and the rest of your family?
Kfish, i doubt you are getting much sleep with a newborn and a toddler in the house.
Janet, have fun with Mom
Robo i thought it was a great minionion also.....hysterical and just the type of picture i find so funny
Kivara, we speak the same language.  weekends should be 3 days long.
Lynne, do you have home delivery for your coffee for us?_


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*
*Hope everyone is doing well.*


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I promise to do home delivery when we're both at RPR this October.  Hoping to see ya there again.

Sending another hug to Mrs. Bluer and hope Mom is getting pain relief and feeling better.

And yay!  KY, glad it's already the afternoon, but 2pm, gosh my day is dragging, well with this very wet day.


----------



## Lynne G

Almost forgot Keisha -  It is Pi Day!  So Happy Pi Day to ya all!
_(ok, I'm a geek!)_


----------



## Kivara




----------



## macraven

_hi ya' homie....


did you spend the weekend cheering dw up and talk about the trip?_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks everyone for all the hugs and prayers. Just spoke to mom and they took her for a chest X-ray and put her on a pump of some kind to get rid of extra bile in her body. Her white count is high and they aren't telling us very much. We are all so frustrated right now. Wish I had better news. I feel like such a downer right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Hang in there Mrs. Blluer.  Usually that high white count is an infection somewhere.  I hope they give you more information.  Thanks for letting us know, and you are definitely not a downer.  Take care of yourself too!  And hugs to all your family.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _hi ya' homie....
> 
> 
> did you spend the weekend cheering dw up and talk about the trip?_


*Been trying to by showing her new places to eat at city walk and trying to plan our days at dark side but she keeps saying whatever I want to and I try to tell it's both of our vacation but she says but you can plan it better than me *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Been trying to by showing her new places to eat at city walk and trying to plan our days at dark side but she keeps saying whatever I want to and I try to tell it's both of our vacation but she says but you can plan it better than me *




_pick out 10 places and ask her to list them in the order of what she likes best.

have a list of foods at each place has so that will help her decide the eatery.


you can let her choose a place on the list, then you choose a place, etc.
that is a start for her to help you in making decisions on where to eat.


i try to eat at places for the foods i can not get back home._


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, don't feel down.
I'm sure you are going through a difficult time right now as the staff can not tell you much on when she will start to improve.
Sometimes we just don't know how long it will take for a person to recovery from an infection or illness or surgery.


Once the labs show progress of healing, you will be more comfortable with her in the hospital.
everyone's goal is to get Mom healthy and back to normal real soon.

Give it 24 hours and she should be reacting to the medications and feel better.

do keep us posted as what is a concern for you, it is a shared concern with all our homies here.  _


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _pick out 10 places and ask her to list them in the order of what she likes best.
> 
> have a list of foods at each place has so that will help her decide the eatery.
> 
> 
> you can let her choose a place on the list, then you choose a place, etc.
> that is a start for her to help you in making decisions on where to eat.
> 
> 
> i try to eat at places for the foods i can not get back home._


*Yeah she wants to do some of  her favorites like margaritaville for the valcano nachos and we both love millers steak and ale on Kirkman which is a short walk from our hotel and have been showing her menus on other places and only place I seen her getting her attention was cowfish since she loves sushi and she asked me what would I eat there and told her they make burgers too and she asked is that all I eat on vacations *


----------



## tink1957

Playing catchup today since my data was maxed out on my phone but DS got the WiFi working now so all is well.

Mrs B ...hang in there  so sorry to hear about your mom...hope she's on the mend soon.

Congrats to kfish on the new minnow..we need pics as soon as you feel up to it.

I finally gave in and did something I said I would never do this week...I joined facebook...still a work in progress dragging myself into this century.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week


----------



## macraven

_good, i'm glad you joined fb

i joined quite a few years ago.

i need someone to teach me how to use it.

i have 347 requests to be my friend.
i don't know any of those people except Mr Mac.

after 2 years of him telling me to friend him, i finally did a week ago.
i'm just one of his 20 followers on his trip reports he posts there.

i don't read his trip reports as he tells me about them each time he does one.

but i did figure out to reject peeps so i will be dwindling my friend request down._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _lets move onto milk now.
> what's the ruling on expired cow juice.
> 
> 
> for me, i won't use it if it is the day prior to expiration.....
> but i still keep it in the fridge past expiration for mr mac to use._


cow juice.... mr mac. I'm dying over here! I just smell it. If it smells like it came out of the cows butt it's probably not good. 

I use the julian date for bread. Those sneaky buggers got nothing on me! MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Wound up with one of the arwful headaches that I dread last night.   Specialist says from my neck issues, family dr thinks a migraine. if that's what one feels like, i can't imagine how people deal with them on regular basis.  still headache this morning, just one eye being lazy lol.  Somebody told me to try excedrine?   Anyone suffer with migranes here with any hints?.


I'm super delayed, but I suffer from migraines. Thankfully I only get them 1-2 times max per year these days. In college I used to get them AT LEAST once a semester... I have ocular migraines... So hadn't had a migraine in probably a year and driving to a doctors appointment.. or maybe away from it? And it seems half of my vision has a "dark spot" over it(like when you blink your eyes and see spots). So I'm DRIVING and going what the heck... blood sugar must be low. Go get food after appointment and that's when I realize and remember what it is....  Grabbed the food I just bought threw it away and high tailed it for my bed. 

You see, when the vision starts I have about 30-40 minutes to get somewhere and knock myself out before the migraine starts... and OH MY GOD. I'm usually convinced I'm dying of a very highly invasive brain tumor about 15 minutes into the thing. Which isn't funny at all.. but I do it every time I get a migraine and if that were true I should be dead by now as they started roughly 8 or so years ago. 

In my experience people don't know what a migraine is until they actually have a migraine. People tend to think a bad headache is not a migraine, but they are two very very different pains. I also sometimes get physically nauseous and sick from them. While everyone is different I can tell they suck. They all suck. I have to knock myself out with benadryl or something just to handle it. I usually get a "headache hangover" the next day which is just a dull achy headache. 

I also get tension headaches, sugar headaches, heat headaches... pretty much my head just enjoys pain. Excedrine Migraine helps my sister, but it has a lot of caffeine in it so I try not to take it too often... does other weird things that I don't like. For a migraine the best medicine if you're not getting prescription is to get to a cold dark room and sleep it out. Cut out all light, phones, computer, tv, etc. Cold compress helps me sometimes on my neck. Ibuprofen is my go to for all non migraine headaches. I just dislike it because I have to take it on a full stomach or else it could cause stomach problems,....

Lets see if I can describe the difference between them all. Migraines are excruciating. Sometimes I quite literally just want to be hit and knocked out instead of dealing with them. I've considered lots of things on my migraine "death" bed. Tension headaches just hurt. They're pretty terrible and they hurt all the way into my shoulders and back. I usually start rolling my head a lot when I'm about to get one because my muscles are so tight. 

Could also be cluster headaches which I hear are super painful. Thought thats what my migraines were a long time ago, but can't remember why we ruled that out. Maybe because it's rare? Dont remember. 

Anyways... that was a long reply sorry about that.


----------



## macraven

_sorry you get migraines.
like you said, they sux big time.

i haven't had a migraine in years and grateful for that._


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> *Yeah she wants to do some of  her favorites like margaritaville for the valcano nachos and we both love millers steak and ale on Kirkman which is a short walk from our hotel and have been showing her menus on other places and only place I seen her getting her attention was cowfish since she loves sushi and she asked me what would I eat there and told her they make burgers too and she asked is that all I eat on vacations *


But cowfish has REALLY REALLY good burgers! I got the one with cheddar and bacon.. maybe onion straws? Fried pickles are also good. On my trip in december my friend wanted to eat there, bubba gump and places I don't normally go to... I ended up eating a burger a day. My only regret is that I wasn't hungry enough to eat the cowfish buger.

Anyways, sorry for the multiple posts here tonight. Catching up and the best way for me to organize it was going per page! I need to keep on top of things... yeah right like thats going to happen. It's the busy busy season right now and people are starting to realize all the beach houses are nearly booked and panicking which means they call me about 7 times per reservation because they're settling for leftovers. Lots of traveling in my future. Headed down to the beaches this weekend to work... for those of you who don't know I'm a beach vacation property manager... but I don't live there full time because my parents/business partners do so I don't have to. I have to travel back and forth (3 hours one way) pretty frequently. Headed there again this weekend to finish putting a house together for its first renter. It's always exciting when a beach house pops its cherry. Am I allowed to say that? 

It's been very unseasonably warm so far. It got over 80 degrees in south GA today and I can't find my car for all the pollen. I can always tell when someone isn't from around here... they wash their car by hand every couple of days instead of just spraying it off. If you just wait a couple weeks the majority of the pollen will settle and you can find your car again.

Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry to hear about your mom bluer. Hopefully things will turn up.. unfortunately when things like that happen they usually look more grim before the look better because it takes time for everything to kick in and start helping. All the best wishes!  I know how hard that kind of thing can be.

Excited to hear about other upcoming trips! Can't wait for mine next month! Though my business partner (mother) is not very happy with me.. ooooops

Oh and for the record... to tell if an egg is rotten or not. Fill a glass or bowl with water. Place the egg in.. if it sinks all the way to the bottom its fresh, if it sits on its end its a few weeks old, if it floats toss it it's rotten! That's just for non-cooked though.

Cow juice? Smell it. And also I'm glad I'm not the only one who cleans out their fridge on a regular basis. People think holly(Sister) and I are super OCD.. no we just don't like spoiled food sitting around. We clean it out the night before trash day every week. We live in a close community so if we throw spoiled stuff out too long in the GA heat... well lets just say our neighbors appreciate it.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> It's always exciting when a beach house pops its cherry. Am I allowed to say that?



_well......since no other mods come over here, you're safe........lol

_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

You take one day off...........wow......so much to catch up on...

Mrs bluer.......many hugs and good wishes for your mum to improve and be pain free........I know how hard it is for you to see your mum like that....it's tough....... Vent away whenever you need to..........

KFish.........yay.........many congratulations for another little fishy in the family.........can't wait to hear what you name him.......glad everything is ok and everyone is healthy.........and of course we love pictures!!!

Janet......you are welcome anytime to my home for dinner.........we don't take pictures there of food so your mister will be able to eat without waiting for me to snap a picture.......lol........

TinyD.......ouch for the migraines.......one of my brothers has cluster headaches and he has a syringe ready to stick in his neck when they start till they get him to hospital.........a million times worse than migraines and yes not very common. Hope you never have to go through that as migraines are bad enough.......I've only had one migraine in my life....not sure why, it was years ago.......Awful things to have.

No FB for me either.......most of my friends don't either......too much drama at times......even when you don't want it.......I'm always amazed how much really personal information people put on there......or even the internet in general..........these boards are amazing at times for that!!!

Everyone else..........


mac and Janet.......thank you for the good luck wishes at the weekend for yesterday ..........minor mouth surgery went well........no I didn't get my jaw sewn shut......... But appreciated the thoughts.........

Was still groggy last night and this morning checked the garbled email I sent Mac last night .........DH sent me to bed after that as I couldn't coherently put two words together........ But feel fantastic this morning and have done a ton of stuff.........and I can eat real food from tonight.......carefully! So making lasagne as its kinda easy to eat......

On another note.........

10 weeks today till I go back to NY...........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad to hear your minor surgery went okay.  Bed rest is the best when you're recovering.  Also glad you're feeling better and ready for real food.  Lovely to start with lasagne.

TinyD - sorry to hear of your migraines, and happy you are not having as many as you used to have.  And pop the cherry.HaHaHaHaHa.

Another gray day, but not as rainy.  Worked on the garden this week-end and apparently the voles ate some of my bulbs, but not others.  So mad.  I'll have to read up how to keep them out of my garden.  I thought the chipmunks had done it, but they only ate one type of bulb, iris, so I haven't planted iris in years.  And spring is coming soon.  I saw my first white tail rabbit in my neighbor's garden in the rain yesterday.  Baby rabbits should not be far behind.  However, spring is not here to stay, as we'll be almost 70 tomorrow, with snow to come on Sunday.  I'm getting tired of the white stuff.






  Enjoy your cup of coffee this morning.  I'll be on my second cup of tea.  It's cool temps outside and inside.

KY - love it when the trip focuses on food.  Yep, that's part of vacation.  Where do we eat.  Like Miller's too.  Have not tried Cowfish, but I'd eat the burger, not a fish fan, raw or cooked.

Keisha, what pie did you come home with after visiting mom?  DH brought home an apple and cherry.  He's going to eat them, I am not a pie fan.

Time to read some more threads.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........don't know about the rest......been like a whirlwind this morning in the house........been raining all day.....kinda just drizzly........but least we're not expecting snow like you!! Well, not as far as I know......

Lazy afternoon now I think.........

Just finished watching recent episode of the WD.......only 3 left of this season?? Really shouldn't watch while I'm trying to eat lunch..........


----------



## RAPstar

Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That's all


----------



## macraven

Loved today's mini onions !

It takes very little to entertain me in the morning

Finally trained MrMac to do my refills of coffee when I am sitting in the living room on my iPhone dising
Won't say how many years it took but my coffee boy starter last week

Schumi I wouldn't call it minor surgery but I don't blab personal business anywhere
Rest more and stop acting like the energizing bunny 
Now that's one phrase that might go over tiny d's head
It is as old as the hills

Lynne I thought you had a doggy but guess I am wrong
I would open the door and let the dog run out and chase away the critter that ate the bulbs you just planted 
That is hard time consuming work to be done and now you have to repeat it


Hope all homies have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That's all



Aww Robbie.........things that bad??



macraven said:


> Loved today's mini onions !
> 
> It takes very little to entertain me in the morning
> 
> Finally trained MrMac to do my refills of coffee when I am sitting in the living room on my iPhone dising
> Won't say how many years it took but my coffee boy starter last week
> 
> Schumi I wouldn't call it minor surgery but I don't blab personal business anywhere
> Rest more and stop acting like the energizing bunny
> Now that's one phrase that might go over tiny d's head
> It is as old as the hills



Lol.......yes I thought of mentioning the energiser bunny but wasn't sure who would know it.........yes I'll do as I'm told and rest this afternoon........no, you are not a person that blabs........what's that old saying......you'll always be my friend as you know too much.........lol.........

Glad you have plenty of coffee to get the morning started...........mr Mac is a gem! 

My only complaint of the day is salt water mouthwash...........


----------



## macraven

Wondering what is going on with Robbie

Hope he returns and translates for us what  blahhhhhhhhhhh means


Schumi you have a way with words 
Friends know too much


----------



## keishashadow

i picked up 3 pies for less than $10 yesterday:  cherry, apple & a chicken pot pie of which can't say i'm a fan of them, used to be in heavy rotation as dinner when i was a kid.  Would say my mom's were the best, she knew her away around a flaky crust and didn't skimp on the chicken, but OMG...Giant Eagles was crazy good for a deli!

tinydancer - i know nuthin re the myramid of headache types, thanks for that primer.  overdue to see dr

carole - damn, u are a commando. anything done to your mouth tends to hurts like the dickens.  slow down, eat some bon-bons and put those footsies up!

mac - oh no, a FB purge!  am i safe?  united orlando has a video out as to new ride vehicles, wasn't able to open on apple.  glad to see it's progressing!  when do u think HHN tix will go on sale this year?

lynne - not sure i want to know what a vol is. Found some rather largish holes in back yard last week when i raked it up, don't really want to know what's burrowed down inside them.  only thing i hate about warm weather is all the snakes rear their slimy heads. price u pay for having a garden & pond/woods nearby i suppose.

mrsb - know it's not what you were hoping to hear re your mom.    best wishes she turns the corner soon for a full recovery!

vicki - did u ever get all those rose bushes planted?  we started a few things in garden...lettuce, radishes and have seeds under grow lights in one of the basements.  hoping to try and stagger our tomatos and zukes so they don't all hit at once this year - ha.

need to go forth and run errands, hate to go out in the rain...witches melt 'ya know.


----------



## macraven

My guess would be April or early May this year for ticket sales 

The only question I have for you is,
Did you save pie for me?


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies.*
*Another warm day but it's suppose to turn cold again before the weekend *


----------



## Lynne G

No Mac, I wish I had a dog, but we're still not ready yet.  My best vole and mole catching dog was awesome.  She was like a cat, lined the up on my back porch.  Never knew exactly how she caught them, but had to scoop and toss quite a few when she was in her prime of life.  Sad to have said goodbye to 3 dogs so far.  We're warming up to one, I guess one of these days.  Sorta don't miss having to be home for the dog, but really miss the companions they have been, as part of our family.  

Hmm, sounds like you got a good deal on pies Keisha.  We get the rain almost every day this week.  Then a rain or sleet or snow, snow most likely on Sunday.  At least it will only be 50 degrees on Saturday, with all day sun.  I'll take that, as we'll be at another outdoor soccer tournament that day, and I'll bring suntan lotion for my face, and a blanket.  Maybe even a hat to annoy DD.  She doesn't like when I wear a ball cap.   To bad for her!  LOL






  I'd probably be ready for that in about 10 years.  

Robbie - hope all is going okay. Hopefully looking forward to vacation.






  and with that, my hands are so cold, I'll have to find gloves.  Yes, and I'm indoors.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....are Bon bons the same in the US as they are in the UK......... If so, haven't eaten one in twenty five odd years........crowns are too fragile for them!! I miss treacle toffee too........

Growing up in Scotland we grew up with pies........best one was good old Scottish steak pie........lush!!! Yes, putting my feet up now.......bit of a dull ache now.......not so bad.....no more strong pain relief needed! Your cherry pie would suit me just fine..........with a damn fine cup of coffee...........Twin Peaks fans will recognise that one........

StL...........

Lynne.......that bored minion is just like me tonight........feel like getting up to mischief..........

Robbie......don't leave us hanging.............



Ok........who needs some HHN info .............getting very impatient this year........I know, I know it's a long way off but just wish there was something...........

Any first timers this year???? Love hearing about folks first visit...........


----------



## pcstang

Ready for HHN info also! Trying to piece together everyone's dates so I can go ahead and book to overlap with as many as possible.

Schumi - hope you get to feeling better quickly. Maybe a "little" wine mixed with the meds will help

Lynne - We should be down around Columbus Day time. Probably the whole fam damily this time so you can meet my better half that puts up with me!

That S word you all keep talking about is terrible! Sunny and 85 here. 22 day until I'm back in Orlando. Come on down, first round is on me!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Janet.....are Bon bons the same in the US as they are in the UK......... If so, haven't eaten one in twenty five odd years........crowns are too fragile for them!! I miss treacle toffee too........
> 
> Growing up in Scotland we grew up with pies........best one was good old Scottish steak pie........lush!!! Yes, putting my feet up now.......bit of a dull ache now.......not so bad.....no more strong pain relief needed! Your cherry pie would suit me just fine..........with a damn fine cup of coffee...........Twin Peaks fans will recognise that one........
> 
> StL...........
> 
> Lynne.......that bored minion is just like me tonight........feel like getting up to mischief..........
> 
> Robbie......don't leave us hanging.............
> 
> 
> 
> Ok........who needs some HHN info .............getting very impatient this year........I know, I know it's a long way off but just wish there was something...........
> 
> Any first timers this year???? Love hearing about folks first visit...........


----------



## ky07

*Dw's boss told her today that I was a bully for telling her to go to her boss the principal to ask if she could take her vacation in June 
This is coming from a lady that barley knows how to do her job and uses Dw as a work horse while her and the other full time custodian sits around and come in and leave when they want *


----------



## Lynne G

KY, sorry to hear DW's job issues.  She deserves the vacation for sure.


----------



## macraven

I have been in sw forum trying to merge threads and give birth to new stickies
And still over there
This is my five minute coffee break time.  Lol

Ran the battery dead on my cell phone 

After taking son out for bd dinner will be back later tonight to catch up here


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Ready for HHN info also! Trying to piece together everyone's dates so I can go ahead and book to overlap with as many as possible.
> 
> Schumi - hope you get to feeling better quickly. Maybe a "little" wine mixed with the meds will help



I DO like your thinking pc..........a little wine may help.........although really I'm fine, but, well......you know......won't go wrong........ Yep, trying to match dates up is hard! I'm there same time as Mac, Janet and Vicki.....but at different times........just buzzing for it this year.......even more so than last...........



ky07 said:


> *Dw's boss told her today that I was a bully for telling her to go to her boss the principal to ask if she could take her vacation in June
> This is coming from a lady that barley knows how to do her job and uses Dw as a work horse while her and the other full time custodian sits around and come in and leave when they want *



People like that can't cope with being stood up to........hope your good lady just laughed at her.........there's always a few of those lazy types in work situations.........tell her to keep thinking of Universal..........and keep smiling, that'll annoy her boss no end.........


Just been going through photobucket........I have so many pictures!!! I really need to have another account.......I have 3.........need another email account!! Getting them in some sort of order again........it's so much easier just having them on computer........but they don't come up full size doing it that way...........


Isn't Robo a first time Halloween goer this year????


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I have been in sw forum trying to merge threads and give birth to new stickies
> And still over there
> This is my five minute coffee break time.  Lol
> 
> Ran the battery dead on my cell phone
> 
> After taking son out for bd dinner will be back later tonight to catch up here



Enjoy your dinner out for DS birthday.........have a cocktail for me...........


----------



## Kivara

to one of Mac's sons!!!!

Ky, hopefully things settle soon...gotta love the drama queens!

Schumi, hope you feel better soon! 

Robbie  Sending you happy thoughts!

No more snow talk...I'm enjoying this early Spring! 

Dieting...ugh, so...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I have been in sw forum trying to merge threads and give birth to new stickies
> And still over there
> This is my five minute coffee break time.  Lol
> 
> Ran the battery dead on my cell phone
> 
> After taking son out for bd dinner will be back later tonight to catch up here



enjoy!  hmmm, BBQ or mexican?  

still have 3/4 left of each fruit pie, 1/2 of the chicken.  Stuffed from chinese buffet, met one of my kids after work and got my fill of sushi.  have been hankering for it since somebody showed me a pic of their buffet plate last week lol.

waiting around to book a FP or ADR to see Animal Kingdom's Rivers of Light, that is if they ever get their act together.  One thing i really do appreciate about Universal is the definite lack of hoop-jumping

carole - IDK think bonbons are soft & squishie.  I'm more of a chocolate covered nut/raisin sort.  Did take a hammer to bunch of heath bars i found in freezer this weekend, smooshed them in ice cream, added some hershey's syrup and - wahla home-made blizzards


----------



## pcstang

ky07 said:


> *Dw's boss told her today that I was a bully for telling her to go to her boss the principal to ask if she could take her vacation in June
> This is coming from a lady that barley knows how to do her job and uses Dw as a work horse while her and the other full time custodian sits around and come in and leave when they want *


Her boss sounds like a.....complete tool. Tried to keep it PG there.


----------



## RAPstar

Not so blahhhhhh. But still pooped, and tired of these emails. So blahhhhhh-ish


----------



## Robo56

Schumi hope you are feeling better soon. Yes this is my first HHN. I'am so excited about it. Just waiting on my niece to get her vacation time confirmed so I can make our room reservations. You and Mac have been hard at work with your sticky's. Nice job. A lot of time and effort goes into gathering that information. It's is very much appreciated.

Mrs bluer hope mom is doing better sending hugs and prayers for your mom and you and your family 

RAPstar the email Jedi smile vacation is coing 

Keisha we will be over for pie and coffee 

Mac happy wishes for your son . Thanks for all you do to keep us all informed on all things Universal. 

Lynne and Kivara love the minions.


----------



## tink1957

Robbie...feel better 

Janet...roses are planted...now I have poison oak on my wrist..but the new patio looks good.

Now my kids are saying they can't afford to go to Orlando this year...hope I don't have to go solo 

 to Mac's DS...hope you had fun.


----------



## macraven

_i gave everyone a like that said happy birthday to my kid.....

it's a mom thing........

thanks all.


did a mexican american style placed for dinner.
no drinks for me, i don't drink and drive even if i am sitting there for two hours feeding my face.
but i did down 3 cokes._


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Schumi, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> ]



Thanks Kivara........doing much better..........



keishashadow said:


> carole - IDK think bonbons are soft & squishie.  I'm more of a chocolate covered nut/raisin sort.  Did take a hammer to bunch of heath bars i found in freezer this weekend, smooshed them in ice cream, added some hershey's syrup and - wahla home-made blizzards



Oh....lol........Bon bons here are rock hard balls of toffee coated in a substance like sherbet.......but it's sweet.......definitely not for dentally challenged peeps..............I adore chocolate covered raisins........not a fan of Hershey's though..........I love that word smooshed!!




pcstang said:


> Her boss sounds like a.....complete tool. Tried to keep it PG there.



You did well there..........we're all thinking the adult rated comments though.........



RAPstar said:


> Not so blahhhhhh. But still pooped, and tired of these emails. So blahhhhhh-ish



Keep your pep up Robbie........how long till your trip?



Robo56 said:


> Schumi hope you are feeling better soon. Yes this is my first HHN. I'am so excited about it. Just waiting on my niece to get her vacation time confirmed so I can make our room reservations. You and Mac have been hard at work with your sticky's. Nice job. A lot of time and effort goes into gathering that information. It's is very much appreciated.
> .



I'm envious you get to for the first time........I wish I could see it again as a first timer!!! It is so much fun.......I'm just sorting out some HHN pics for the thread.........but look out for MAC's OFFICIAL HHN thread.........it really starts to build the excitement as we all hear rumours, and then the excitement when houses and zones are confirmed! It's the BEST thread of the year on here........mac does that thread every year and we all look forward to it.........shouldn't be too long till she gets it up and running. Hope your niece gets her time off sorted and you can get hotel booked up soon.......

Glad you're finding the stickies useful...........



tink1957 said:


> Janet...roses are planted...now I have poison oak on my wrist..but the new patio looks good.
> 
> Now my kids are saying they can't afford to go to Orlando this year...hope I don't have to go solo
> 
> .



Oh Vicki!!! Fingers crossed they get to go..........they are so much fun!!  Hope the poison oak clears up......is it painful?



macraven said:


> _i gave everyone a like that said happy birthday to my kid.....
> 
> it's a mom thing........
> 
> thanks all
> 
> 
> did a mexican american style placed for dinner.
> no drinks for me, i don't drink and drive even if i am sitting there for two hours feeding my face.
> but i did down 3 cokes._



Glad you enjoyed it and glad DS had a lovely birthday meal........we're the same........if one of us is driving when we go our for dinner, that person doesn't touch a drop. Not worth it..........it's usually my lovely husband who drives in that case 



It's raining. Again.


----------



## schumigirl

WEDNESDAY AGAIN...........


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Schumi.  Love the minions and hope you are felling well today. 

Mac, hope the boy had a great birthday.  I'm a little late, as usual.  3 cokes - you must have been really thirsty.

Tink, glad to hear the roses are planted.  My favorite are the tea roses.  Hope your not itching too bad from the poison oak.  Hope your kids find some cash to come with you.  You'll still have fun solo, so there's that.

Robo- hope you are enjoying a large cup of coffee now.  We've had a foggy start to the day, but since it's so nice out this one day, I'm going to take a walk at lunchtime, and hope to beat the rain. 

Robbie- hang in there. One email at a time, and keep your eye on the vacation. 






  Thanks for the PG tool post pcstang.  Will be nice to say hello to the whole gang.  So ready for a break this October. 


Bring on the HHN news!


----------



## keishashadow

stickies?  new stickies, oooh gotta check 'em out.

love, love, love the minion camel!  is it me or does camel look as tho it's ready to eat the chick?  too many horror flicks

pcstang - hehe 

robo -  woohoo, you'll have a blast at HHN!

tink - oh no!!! hope it works out, i'm not brave enough to go solo.  re the roses, do u put anything into the hole when planting your roses? I have a few bushes that are played out and need to replace.  I've heard everything from coffee grounds to egg shells.  DH was so thrilled his heat mats came for the seedlings yesterday. Um, ok, i'll call it a hobby but to me gardening is work lol.

mac - ding, ding! mexican won.  Good girl re being designated driver, but i'm sure those cokes were calling for Jack.


----------



## KStarfish82

Sorry for the delay.  But here he is.....

Lucas Matthew
March 8th @ 1:41 am
6 lbs. 8 oz.




So I was set to be induced on March 9th.  Well, the Saturday prior, I started having contractions.  They seemed to get intense, and then just stopped.  So I had a wedding that evening and decided to go so maybe it would start things up again.  So I went, started having contractions again, and then they died out.  A few more here and there through Sunday and Monday, but nothing consistent.  So hubby's birthday was on Monday, we went to dinner, contractions started again and kept getting worse.  Went to the hospital about 11 pm, and less than 3 hours later, Lucas was here!  (and thankfully, so was the epidural)

So after he was born, they tested his blood sugar and found that he was hypoglycemic.  It happens, but he had to go to the NICU to be monitored.  Once they evened out his sugars, he should have been able to come home Friday, but he had something called a "desat"...which is an oxygen dip.  This happens with babies as well, but it was because he was gagging on a pacifier at the time (it was overnight when I wasn't there) and it automatically becomes a 72 hour hold.  So on Monday, he was finally discharged and able to come home.  That is why it took me so long to post, long hours at the hospital and very little WiFi.

Thank you for the well-wishes everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Kfed - Lucas is absolutely adorable!  Glad he's home safe & sound, enjoy!  ps when's his 1st wdw trip planned?


----------



## Kivara

He is so cute!! Thanks for posting, love baby pics! So happy they got everything worked out & sent him home.


----------



## schumigirl

KFish........Lucas is adorable!!! Enjoy every second with him..........it's lovely you are home and everyone is doing well..........we have another little baby to goo over..........many congrats again.........



Won't be around tomorrow.........decided to go to London for the day with DH........up and out early and home late...........day of shopping and munching our way around......told my husband I am in a mood to shop!!!

Would also like to wish my lovely mum a very happy birthday.......81 years old and fit as a fiddle.........


----------



## macraven

Best happy birthday wishes to Mum today!


----------



## macraven

Kfish, you make the cutest guppies!

Exciting he is home and doing good 


Congrats to the family
Lucas is a cutie
Little brother will be a great big brother


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  Two new happy posts! 

First - what a cutie little dude that Lucas is.  Thank you for posting it Kfish, and lots of good wishes he grows up happy and healthy.  

Second, - Schumi's DM's birthday!  Sending happy birthday wishes to Mum.  


Enjoying this sunny day.  At least until Saturday, rain to come again tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you Lynne and mac...........she's had a lovely day apparently..........

Have you ever eaten a meal and felt that it hasn't filled you up? An hour and half ago I ate dinner and now I'm hungry again.........was a decent dinner too..........off for some ice cream......

Cold and frosty tonight.......should be a nice day tomorrow for day out.......


----------



## Kivara

to Schumi's mom!!


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> to Schumi's mom!!



Thanks Kivara.........


----------



## tink1957

Another to Carole's mum...glad she had a great day.

What a cutie Lucas is...hope you're getting lots of rest kfish.

Janet...I use an organic product called Rosetone mixed into the soil when planting roses...seems to work well for me.

My poison oak still itches...taking benadryl and excuse me if I fall asleep while posting

Hope everyone has a happy hump day


----------



## Robo56

KFish what a beautiful baby boy. Thank you for sharing his picture. Glad to hear he is doing well and home with you and family.

Schumi sending happy birthday wishes to your mum . Eat some ice cream for me.
Enjoy your day in London with your husband.

Tink hope your not scratching to bad . When I get poison ivy benedryl pill and benedryl ointment is my best friend.

Keisha a couple of years ago my little sister said a friend of her puts whole eggs in her tomato garden. So she told me to try it in my tomato patch. Did not do the tomatoes any good, but when I was cleaning the patch up in the fall some of them were still intact and broke and the smell was horrible so no more eggs in the tomatoes.

Lynne had my big cup of coffee this morning. I'am with you on the HHN news. Can't wait. Look forward to saying howdy to anyone who will be there when we are there.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for nice wishes for my mum..........


Decided on my outfit for tomorrow..........comfortable.........every time.......skater dress and boots with flattish heel.......dressy but able to walk for miles.........

I have lots of roses around our property........strangely enough one particular bush flowers different colours almost every year..........various shades of peach.......have lots of white ones. 

Nearly bedtime here.........


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - many happy returns to your Mom! Enjoy you're day out, pictures would be most welcome

tink will have to check that product out, oh dear to the poison ivy still being an issue.  Told my family is 'allergic' to it to point where we usually need to get steriods to calm it down.  Haven't had many episodes after dr said to use a product called ivarest foam wash.  Instructed to use to wash all exposed skin everytime we garden, regardless of whether we 'see' ivy or not.  Ivy vines are insidious, no pun intended, i've found them intermixed with plants, bushes, you name it - yuck.

robo - ew, ew, ew, what's worse than the smell of rotten eggs?  i shall skip that suggestion lol.

lynne - i am trying to ignore the cold front coming thru and fact that they mentioned possible snow this weekend, sigh.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, we had some hail and the loudest thunder I have heard in quite awhile.  Yep, much colder soon and a snow shower on Sunday.  I am ready for more constant warmer weather.  Rain the next two days too.  Will make it feel even colder.  Let's just hope this will be the last we see of that white stuff.




Have a good night all!


----------



## Robo56

Shout out to anyone thinking of going in May. I knew that the code on Cheaptickets for discount was CLOVER20, but it was not working for discounts from iPad or computer. Someone on the dis said they used it on the Cheaptickets app on their smartphone and it worked. Sure enough I downloaded the app and it took the code pool view HRH 233.00 per night. I basically plugged in a few days starting with May 20th. 

Hope this helps for anyone wanting to head to Home To Universal


----------



## Robo56

Lynne sending you something to protect your ears from the thunder


----------



## macraven

_*Bluer i know you are out there, it is time to come home to us homies......*_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish- Lucas is adorable. I'm so happy he is home and doing well. 
Mom is feeling better but we are still waiting to get results from all tests and X-rays. I hate the waiting game but happy mom is starting to feel better. Hope that continues. 
I have to tell DH to come say HI. He has been busy lately. I try to do things to keep my mind off of things around here. You guys keep me laughing and smiling so I try to return daily if possible. Not always able to but I think about it. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Kfish- Lucas is adorable. I'm so happy he is home and doing well.
> Mom is feeling better but we are still waiting to get results from all tests and X-rays. I hate the waiting game but happy mom is starting to feel better. Hope that continues.
> I have to tell DH to come say HI. He has been busy lately. I try to do things to keep my mind off of things around here. You guys keep me laughing and smiling so I try to return daily if possible. Not always able to but I think about it.
> Hope everyone is doing well.



_great to see you!
i have been thinking of you and the family and wondering how Mom was doing.
thank you for filling us in.
that waiting game you have going now is stressful.

do come back each morning for the game of minionion and see how many laughs it gives you when you start your day.

i swear, sometimes i think i should make a sticky called, minionion of the day......


i always wonder where do our girls here find those gems for us._


----------



## tinydancer09

Can anyone help me find my car? there seems to be a yellow blanket where it's supposed to be.... Stuoid pollen. 

Packing up right now. Have been doing laundry for the length of a Harry Potter movie. Last load in the wash now and then I can finish packing. Supposed to be loaded up before my doctors appointment at 11.... I'm not sure how likely that is to happen. Have about $1000 worth of house stuff, my entire office, and nearly my entire closet to fit in the civic... This should be fun. 

Hey all! Hope you're doing well and have a great weekend! I'll be at the rainy coast getting the houses ready for more spring breakers. 

Lucas is adorable! 

Also thanks for all the well wishes for the migraines and bad jokes. I appreciate the support haha!!


----------



## macraven

_i told mr mac this morning when he started to whine about his car and the pollen, welcome to georgia.
pollen is better than snow on the car.


that's a lot of stuff tiny d to pack up.
are you staying for a month down there?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i told mr mac this morning when he started to whine about his car and the pollen, welcome to georgia.
> pollen is better than snow on the car.
> 
> 
> that's a lot of stuff tiny d to pack up.
> are you staying for a month down there?_


Not quite. I don't know if I'm going to be there until Sunday or until Wednesday.... So what to pack? 

My office follows me everywhere I go unless mom is not too busy to take the bulk... And she's way too busy hence why I'm actually going to the coast. 

As far as the house stuff.... New house and it was lacking kitchen things. Where the houses are is in the middle of nowhere. About an hour west of Panama City soo I do the shopping before I head down because I'm only 30 minutes for kohls and target and she's about 1 hour to 1 1/2. 

Plus this is our hometown where I'm coming from so she wants the good foods that I go and get and freeze for her periodically. Did I mention the two cases of wine too? Prices down there are a bit crazy so I bring her two cases of wine every three months or so. Gotta love tourist taxes in Florida! 

My poor civic.


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD - safe travels.  Hey, if we could fit 15 people in a civic to visit the Hollywood strip when I was younger, I can attest that car can pack a lot.  We get yellow cars too, but not like the south.  My poor DS is already on his allergy medicine.  Seems he was born allergic to almost every pollen. I know many that are also suffering from allergies now that the ground is not frozen.

Mrs. Bluer - thank you for the update.  Keeping your DM in our prayers.  Sending hugs to the Bluers.  

Mac and Robo, coffee should be hot today.  We're at a cool 40 degrees, and fog.  

Schumi - have fun shopping and eating around London.  You outfit sounds lovely.  

And today is Thursday, and that means:






and a funny:






Well, another funny:





  and with that, I'm in search of something sweet, and a large cup of tea.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Kivara




----------



## keishashadow

kivara - lol, i did a double take

lynne luv the minion receipt pic lol   yes, those of us in the north during the winter don't typically experience thunder but we did have thundersnow this year.  big strike hit a tree nearby over the weekend during the night, startled me awake .  We're the highest spot on the ridge, glad we have big old trees to act as lightening rods since we're one off the only two story homes in the area.  I cringe when i see folks casually strolling around the parks in Orlando during a thunder storm carrying umbrellas.

pollen season in the south? yuck does it seem like a particularly 'bad' year?  no snorfling here yet, buds just starting to form on my weeping cherry tree.  waiting to see if the plants that peeked thru the ground in January will produce flowers this year.  Greenery still looks good  Grass is still dormant, that's a plus lol


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


>


Fooled me once, shame on you 
Fooled me twice, shame on me

I was in the Keisha camp when I saw your post
Hahahahha......


----------



## macraven

If it makes anyone smile this morning I'll share that it is cold here too right now


The fact that we left all the windows in the house up over night, did have us wake up chilly


----------



## keishashadow

OT but if anyone has cans of bumble bee tuna on their shelves, there's a big recall as to underprocessing/life threatening issues eek.  check the website for codes on cans.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> OT but if anyone has cans of bumble bee tuna on their shelves, there's a big recall as to underprocessing/life threatening issues eek.  check the website for codes on cans.


I'm sorry, but is there actually a topic for this thread?


----------



## Kivara

hehe... I don't think you CAN be off topic here...but I love the smiley guy & it seems too rude to use it seriously!


----------



## macraven

It's always something about nothing here in this thread


----------



## macraven

And thanks to Keisha for today's consumer report 


All check your pantry now


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Keisha...we aren't big into fish here, I think I fed our last can of tuna to the stray cats. And, as there are still about 50 of them, I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha thank you for the consumer report. Tainted tuna is scarey stuff 
Kivara love the tuna cats story 

Lynne I have a big mug of coffee in my hand right now yum 

Woke up at 4:30 this morning. Will have to take a nap today 

A little funny


----------



## macraven

Shoot

I got off my lazy butt to look in my pantry
Thought I only had starkist tuna cans but also have 5 cans of bumble bee

Sitting in living room since 9 as having some floors redone with time on my hands
I could check the tuna can codes but rather play on the dis
Will make tuna for lunch today as now in the mood for that since you mentioned it
Will check the website first....

Funny how someone mentions a food and all I can think about is, that is what I want to eat


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> I'm sorry, but is there actually a topic for this thread?


lol
i don't think so as it appears to be our next topic of conversation


----------



## Kivara




----------



## macraven

_and the tuna topic returns.....lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, thanks Keisha, should have mentioned it was an alert, so not off topic!   LOL  For me, we don't buy much tuna.  I'm not a fan.  I only go for the white, in water.  then my DS is usually the only one who uses it. 

I look left, nice sunny sky, I look right, dark clouds.  Just in time for a commute I'm sure.  I got caught in it yesterday, so round 2 or groundhog, I  have become.


----------



## RAPstar

OT I only eat tuna steaks and dislike tuna from a can. But the lemon pepper tuna in a pouch is pretty good


----------



## ky07

I learned my lesson on other tuna in the cans unless it's a name brand 
But anywho good afternoon homies


----------



## macraven

_i buy tuna when it is cheap.
slap it together somehow and call it a easy quick dinner for Mr Mac.

It works for me..._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _i buy tuna when it is cheap.
> slap it together somehow and call it a easy quick dinner for Mr Mac.
> 
> It works for me..._


*Dw does the same thing and when I make baked chicken for dinner and she comes home after work she will use the chopper and make herself chicken salad *


----------



## pcstang

RAPstar said:


> OT I only eat tuna steaks and dislike tuna from a can. But the lemon pepper tuna in a pouch is pretty good



The best tuna steaks I've ever had where the ones we caught deep sea fishing in the Gulf of Mexico. Had them prepped when we got back to the dock and grilled them that night along with baked and raw oysters. Had a great tuna steak and swordfish steak in Vegas a couple of months ago. Now I'm hungry.....


----------



## macraven

Gee
I only know tuna in the can with water


----------



## RAPstar

ky07 said:


> I learned my lesson on other tuna in the cans unless it's a name brand
> But anywho good afternoon homies



If I do eat it from a can, it has to be Starkist solid white albacore. That chunk stuff is gross


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Gee
> I only know tuna in the can with water


Well hell, sounds like a good seafood restaurant is in order in October....


----------



## macraven

Or maybe you'll bring a fishing pole for the October trip


----------



## tinydancer09

Didn't eat the tuna but... Someone grab the Lysol!!! LYSOL ALL THE THINGS! Most painful stomach problems ive ever had... And I've already had my gall removed.

I'm working off my phone and no food... So whoever asked about the pollen... yeah it's a tad bad. everyone down here is sick. I take a daily antihistamine 2 different perscription sprays and do allergy treatments weekly. Yayyyyyy! But in happy to say I no longer suffer from allergies. 

If anyone ever need any allergy control advice feel free to ask... If it exists per allergies ive had it. Except food I don't have food allergies usually


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh and I hope everyone is is doing much better than I am! Made it to the coast though and safe and sound. Trying to recover now while watching greys anatomy... Not going so hot.


----------



## RAPstar

Robo56 said:


> Shout out to anyone thinking of going in May. I knew that the code on Cheaptickets for discount was CLOVER20, but it was not working for discounts from iPad or computer. Someone on the dis said they used it on the Cheaptickets app on their smartphone and it worked. Sure enough I downloaded the app and it took the code pool view HRH 233.00 per night. I basically plugged in a few days starting with May 20th.
> 
> Hope this helps for anyone wanting to head to Home To Universal



Are they reliable? I can use that code and save about $100 on my CBay stay


----------



## Robo56

Lysol?


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar said:


> Are they reliable? I can use that code and save about $100 on my CBay stay


From what I have read on here yes. Save some cash and enjoy yourself.


----------



## macraven

Now that's priceless Robbie

TinyD good to hear you made it safely there

I don't have allergies but you can be our resident allergy guide here


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar there is a conversation going on under the Universal resort section on"How to check Universal resort reservation" once you have booked through Cheaptickets and other discount sites.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s Friday.........

Had lovely day out yesterday..........exhausting though!!!

Thank you for the pm`s asking for hhn pics..........on their way.......

Will catch up later..........


----------



## schumigirl

Ok, so all I missed was tuna??? Not bad..........

At the risk of being accused of being a narcissist........me??? .........I have posted some pics already posted on other threads on a HHN pic thread.......some of course may not have seen them, but usually don't post them multiple times.......thanks for the suggestions to post........I do have a few ............more to come!

Cold, damp and miserable here today.........after such a beautiful day yesterday it's a bit of a letdown........but hopefully weather will start picking up soon..........but won't be going far today.........


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie - I used cheap tickets last year and had no issue at all.  Stayed at RPR, and saved over $150 too.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Gee
> I only know tuna in the can with water



I had no idea tuna came in 'steaks' until i was an adult lol.  Unlike jessica simpson knew chicken wasn't in that can.

ps chicken of the sea is also tainted, full disclosure & all

andy orbitz/cheap tickets/expedia all the same company.  You typically pay upfront in full, can cancel withing their stated terms.  I have found the mobile sites to have slightly better deals at times.

having GD overnight today, probably go see zootopia. 

whatchaalldoin this weekend?


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 156999


_you have come to the right place....._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ok, so all I missed was tuna??? Not bad..........
> 
> At the risk of being accused of being a narcissist........me??? .........I have posted some pics already posted on other threads on a HHN pic thread.......some of course may not have seen them, but usually don't post them multiple times.......thanks for the suggestions to post........I do have a few ............more to come!
> 
> Cold, damp and miserable here today.........after such a beautiful day yesterday it's a bit of a letdown........but hopefully weather will start picking up soon..........but won't be going far today.........


_i really enjoy the pictures you have up in the hhn thread.
it brings back memories of the nights i go there.
keep it up!
post all that you have.

oh, and the tuna subject, well, when someone mentions a type of food i start to crave it.
haven't gone to look up the codes of tainted cans of tuna yet that i have in my pantry.
but thinking that it would be too much work......if i die from tainted tuna, i die happy.

oh weather here has changed also last night.
had to put the heat on.
and today isn't going to be a winner either.

stay warm and inside and open a can of tuna._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Robbie - I used cheap tickets last year and had no issue at all.  Stayed at RPR, and saved over $150 too.


_lynne, if i wasn't at platinum level with loews youfirst, i would be using cheap tickets and orbitz and all the vendors that give decent discounts for my trips and stay at the darkside.

i know many are fearful of using a vendor that gives discounts.  you wonder this is to good to be true and is it legit.
the first time i bought disney tickets from UT, and not directly from wdw, i worried alot until they arrived.
after that, easy and confident about using others to get a savings._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I had no idea tuna came in 'steaks' until i was an adult lol.  Unlike jessica simpson knew chicken wasn't in that can.
> 
> ps chicken of the sea is also tainted, full disclosure & all
> 
> andy orbitz/cheap tickets/expedia all the same company.  You typically pay upfront in full, can cancel withing their stated terms.  I have found the mobile sites to have slightly better deals at times.
> 
> having GD overnight today, probably go see zootopia.
> 
> whatchaalldoin this weekend?



_i saw that show when jessica said that.....still laugh when i think of it.....
thanks for the morning chuckle!

wait, chicken of the sea also tainted?
who cares, i will still eat my expired cans....

sounds like you have a hot date tonight.
can't beat zootopia_


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *
*Dw has been so stressed for the past week and I have been trying to get her into some planning for our trip with no success but all of the sudden she gets up this morning and Began telling me how many days we have until our trip and how excited she is and can't wait and when should we start packing *


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i saw that show when jessica said that.....still laugh when i think of it.....
> thanks for the morning chuckle!
> 
> wait, chicken of the sea also tainted?
> who cares, i will still eat my expired cans....
> 
> sounds like you have a hot date tonight.
> can't beat zootopia_


via free DVC promo i was supposed to see it 'free' @ DTD when there last (2 weeks before release  i believe).  Thought of getting up so early on disney checkout day, then dealing with parking lots there convinced me to just head up to U early.  Seriously hate driving in that area now.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies *
> *Dw has been so stressed for the past week and I have been trying to get her into some planning for our trip with no success but all of the sudden she gets up this morning and Began telling me how many days we have until our trip and how excited she is and can't wait and when should we start packing *




_glad she is excited now for the trip!
being patient with her and doing suggestions was a good thing in making her involved in the planning.

maybe work is less stressful now with her boss and she feels the thrill of having fun now_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _glad she is excited now for the trip!
> being patient with her and doing suggestions was a good thing in making her involved in the planning.
> 
> maybe work is less stressful now with her boss and she feels the thrill of having fun now_


*Yeah I think that's it and last night on the drive home from work we had a nice long talk and I told her not to stress out so much and that when we do go on vacation that we are going to have fun and to leave work and even home behind and just have a great time .*


----------



## macraven

_you are a good husband St L_


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, I've never used cheaptickets but haven't heard anything negative from folks that have........


keishashadow said:


> I had no idea tuna came in 'steaks' until i was an adult lol.  Unlike jessica simpson knew chicken wasn't in that can.
> 
> ps chicken of the sea is also tainted, full disclosure & all
> 
> andy orbitz/cheap tickets/expedia all the same company.  You typically pay upfront in full, can cancel withing their stated terms.  I have found the mobile sites to have slightly better deals at times.
> 
> having GD overnight today, probably go see zootopia.
> 
> whatchaalldoin this weekend?



 Have a blast with little one.........

We have zero plans this weekend.........maybe a movie and wine tomorrow night........but DH has to be in his office tomorrow which kinda sucks........but least he doesn`t have to fly to Saudi for 4 days which was a possibility for about an hour today........ He`ll be home by 3 I hope.......


----------



## keishashadow

Carole oh my gosh!  Talk about a spur of moment trip. 
A-  How long would that flight take?
B - would  u be invited on company dime?
 I forgot how boring it is sitting at a bus stop. Yea for cell phones


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i really enjoy the pictures you have up in the hhn thread.
> it brings back memories of the nights i go there.
> keep it up!
> post all that you have.
> 
> oh, and the tuna subject, well, when someone mentions a type of food i start to crave it.
> haven't gone to look up the codes of tainted cans of tuna yet that i have in my pantry.
> but thinking that it would be too much work......if i die from tainted tune, i die happy.
> 
> oh weather here has changed also last night.
> had to put the heat on.
> and today isn't going to be a winner either.
> 
> stay warm and inside and open a can of tuna._



Thanks mac.........I do have a few..........

With you on the weather.......we had rain this morning, sun this afternoon and we just popped back out for something we forget earlier and it`s foggy and freezing!!! Heating is on high!!!



ky07 said:


> *Yeah I think that's it and last night on the drive home from work we had a nice long talk and I told her not to stress out so much and that when we do go on vacation that we are going to have fun and to leave work and even home behind and just have a great time .*



You both deserve a great trip StL..........sounds like it`s been rough for DW at work recently..........stress is hard to leave behind.......but she`ll be fine.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole oh my gosh!  Talk about a spur of moment trip.
> A-  How long would that flight take?
> B - would  u be invited on company dime?
> I forgot how boring it is sitting at a bus stop. Yea for cell phones




It`s only around a 6 hour flight from Heathrow, but then to travel onwards is not fun. Not for me anymore ...........the few times I`ve  been is enough.

Bus stop????? You`re in your car though........


----------



## schumigirl

I googled Zootopia........know what it is now...........


----------



## Robo56

Couldn't help it


----------



## RAPstar

So was able to book the cheaptickets rate saving $100 in the long run. While it's also a higher room rated, poolside instead of regular, I actually don't really care for a pool side room. I may call them and put a request that I'll gladly take a regular room of only so that maybe they can surprise a family with an upgrade. If I had a few more bucks I would have just gotten a family suite but I really don't need that much room.

Are poolside on a lower floor, or is it just on the side of the building by the pool?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _you are a good husband St L_


*Thanks Mac *
*I try hard to show her love and not to be some kind of jerk .*
*Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't *


----------



## macraven

_if it makes you feel any better, mr mac is a jerk sometimes.
most of the time when i call him out on that, he didn't realize he was..........


i doubt you ever are a jerk to your wife, but if you have been, it probably was because you had a fever._


----------



## tinydancer09

We're all jerks sometimes....


----------



## macraven

_to dress as twins??_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _to dress as twins??_


I tried to find a minion one... but I got three lines down on google and gave up


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

Found it!


----------



## macraven

_hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahahahahahhahahhahhhhahahahhahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahhahhahhahahahahahahahhahhaahahahhahhahha

i love this minionion one!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _to dress as twins??_



We used to have neighbours years ago that dressed identically. And I mean identically.

It was quite odd to see. They didn't really talk to anyone except us funnily enough........there was only 6 houses where we lived at the time and we all got on well, so it was quite noticeable. 

Then suddenly they moved back to Canada where they were from.......used to send us a Christmas card with them on the front and always snow background......they always had to tell us it snowed heavily in their part of Canada.........like we didn't know......anyway, they still had on identical outfits on their Christmas card.

Haven't thought about them for a long time.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Monykalyn

KStarfish82 said:


> Sorry for the delay.  But here he is.....
> 
> Lucas Matthew
> March 8th @ 1:41 am
> 6 lbs. 8 oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was set to be induced on March 9th.  Well, the Saturday prior, I started having contractions.  They seemed to get intense, and then just stopped.  So I had a wedding that evening and decided to go so maybe it would start things up again.  So I went, started having contractions again, and then they died out.  A few more here and there through Sunday and Monday, but nothing consistent.  So hubby's birthday was on Monday, we went to dinner, contractions started again and kept getting worse.  Went to the hospital about 11 pm, and less than 3 hours later, Lucas was here!  (and thankfully, so was the epidural)
> 
> So after he was born, they tested his blood sugar and found that he was hypoglycemic.  It happens, but he had to go to the NICU to be monitored.  Once they evened out his sugars, he should have been able to come home Friday, but he had something called a "desat"...which is an oxygen dip.  This happens with babies as well, but it was because he was gagging on a pacifier at the time (it was overnight when I wasn't there) and it automatically becomes a 72 hour hold.  So on Monday, he was finally discharged and able to come home.  That is why it took me so long to post, long hours at the hospital and very little WiFi.
> 
> Thank you for the well-wishes everyone!



Ok I am trying to get caught up but just had to say CONGRATS and he is ADORABLE!!!!  Glad he is ok - the words "desat" and NICU are scary but he glad to hear he is fine (what is it with boys and NICU-2 girls no issues, my son-whole NICU rescue team at delivery!)  
He looks like a perfect lil guy!


----------



## keishashadow

hmmm did i miss a serving of thread happy juice?

u guys are taking it to another level

zootopia was not what i expected, odd plot for kids' movie.  enjoyed my brocolli cheddar soup in bread bowl from panera, gives me giggles that's usually GD 1st choice for dining.  I rarely eat there, especially since chinese buffet is next door lol.

need to get off my duff and clean for the upcoming holiday invasion...not feelin it.  Just family here for the holiday, what's everybody's plans?


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Are they reliable? I can use that code and save about $100 on my CBay stay


I know you already booked your room but I booked both our WDW and Universal hotels on Orbitz last year (went through ebates portal for cash back too) and got our Disney tickets from Cheaptickets. No problems at all with either site.  worth a bit more hassle for me (family of 5) to save some $$$


----------



## Monykalyn

Alright-think I am caught up -
happy Birthday to anyone that had one (including moms) March Birthdays rock! (mine is tomorrow) 

Hope Mrs Bluer mom is continuing on the mend!
YAY for the Trip planning in process for all the peeps here - wish I had one now too 

DC was fabulous but we didn't get to do the White House tour-the maniac that shot the Idaho pastor apparently decided to toss paper over the fence of the White House the morning of our tour and Secret service needed to sweep the grounds and house-and Canadian Prime Minister due the next day.  Oh well-next time.

Was planning on working in garden today but we have frost warnings through the weekend so not sure I will even be able to till the beds (I tried putting the chickens to work but they aren't very efficient at it LOL)


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hmmm did i miss a serving of thread happy juice?
> 
> u guys are taking it to another level
> 
> zootopia was not what i expected, odd plot for kids' movie.  enjoyed my brocolli cheddar soup in bread bowl from panera, gives me giggles that's usually GD 1st choice for dining.  I rarely eat there, especially since chinese buffet is next door lol.
> 
> need to get off my duff and clean for the upcoming holiday invasion...not feelin it.  Just family here for the holiday, what's everybody's plans?



_are you making reference to my laughter on tinyD's great minionion pic......_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Alright-think I am caught up -
> happy Birthday to anyone that had one (including moms) March Birthdays rock! (mine is tomorrow)
> 
> Hope Mrs Bluer mom is continuing on the mend!
> YAY for the Trip planning in process for all the peeps here - wish I had one now too
> 
> DC was fabulous but we didn't get to do the White House tour-the maniac that shot the Idaho pastor apparently decided to toss paper over the fence of the White House the morning of our tour and Secret service needed to sweep the grounds and house-and Canadian Prime Minister due the next day.  Oh well-next time.
> 
> Was planning on working in garden today but we have frost warnings through the weekend so not sure I will even be able to till the beds (I tried putting the chickens to work but they aren't very efficient at it LOL)




_yaaa, you are back! 

you have been missed.

in the future, all need notes from mom when you have extended stays from us here.  jk
_
_who took care of the chickens while you were gone, hope it wasn't the colonel_
_

sorry, my teacher skills just came out...._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>


_*WELCOME BACK HOMIE !!!!!*

i read the minionion's lips
you just said i am happy to be back here.
well, kind of as i didn't have my glasses on to lip read it properly.......

you have been missed.
all of us here have had you and Mrs Bluer in our thoughts and in our hearts.
hope all is well with mrs. bluer's mom_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Alright-think I am caught up -
> happy Birthday to anyone that had one (including moms) March Birthdays rock! (mine is tomorrow)
> 
> Hope Mrs Bluer mom is continuing on the mend!
> YAY for the Trip planning in process for all the peeps here - wish I had one now too
> 
> DC was fabulous but we didn't get to do the White House tour-the maniac that shot the Idaho pastor apparently decided to toss paper over the fence of the White House the morning of our tour and Secret service needed to sweep the grounds and house-and Canadian Prime Minister due the next day.  Oh well-next time.
> 
> Was planning on working in garden today but we have frost warnings through the weekend so not sure I will even be able to till the beds (I tried putting the chickens to work but they aren't very efficient at it LOL)


_i reread and missed something.

how could they be so disconsiderate to you and your family and have to do the sweep when you wanted to do the tour.
really, i understand safety measures had to be in place but i'm sure it was a big disappointment for your family to have the tour axed.
but you still had a fabulous time and that is a good thing._


----------



## schumigirl

Hey MonyK and Bluer.........

MonyK......glad you enjoyed your trip overall......other people cause so much trouble though!!!

Janet glad you had nice time..........I would have gone for a Chinese buffet too over that meal........I miss Chinese food!! 



Just spoke to someone who was asking me about HHN.........turns out some "expert" who has never been to Universal Horror Nights at all, told her with EP you'll never see all the houses in one night........

Aren't keyboard experts wonderful...........

Put her right though.......convinced her and her fiancée to go now......yay......another convert!


Had wonderful afternoon just chatting on phone.........

KFC Boneless bucket for dinner tonight........strange one, but it's what they fancied for a change.........


----------



## macraven

_good family choice.

it means you don't have to cook tonight.._


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
This is some wacky weather cause one day spring weather and next back to winter weather


----------



## macraven

_same here StL....

yesterday great weather of 77 and right now it is 57 and told it will be in the 40's overnight.
no more summer weather until mon/tues._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _same here StL....
> 
> yesterday great weather of 77 and right now it is 57 and told it will be in the 40's overnight.
> no more summer weather until mon/tues._


*Yeah it's in the 40s here and won't get back into 60s and 70s until Tuesday here also.*


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _yaaa, you are back!
> 
> you have been missed.
> 
> in the future, all need notes from mom when you have extended stays from us here.  jk
> _
> _*who took care of the chickens while you were gone, hope it wasn't the colonel*_
> _
> 
> sorry, my teacher skills just came out...._



Nope the lil monsters (or should I say dinosaur descendants) are fine-one of DD's friends watched the chicks while we were away (and dog too


----------



## Monykalyn

I am STILL procrastinating on the cleaning I have to do - kids aren't much more motivated.  Did get laundry sorted out (now if a minion could just do the rest??)

Looks so nice outside -Sunny!- but it is COLD.  Peach tree all bloomed out - hope it doesn't freeze


----------



## macraven

_it's your day off.
you don't get over time pay to work on the weekends.

tend to the chickens and call it a day of work..._


----------



## RAPstar

Went in for a little overtime today. Wanted to go see Cloverfield Lane after but next showing isn't till 5, and I don't wanna wait 3 hours. So I'm going to see Zootopia


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Went in for a little overtime today. Wanted to go see Cloverfield Lane after but next showing isn't till 5, and I don't wanna wait 3 hours. So I'm going to see Zootopia




_don't know much about zootopia but janet saw it yesterday and said...._


zootopia was not what i expected, odd plot for kids' movie.


_she needs to come back and translate what that means for us....

but, if you go before she tells us, have fun at the movies Robbie!_


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Went in for a little overtime today. Wanted to go see Cloverfield Lane after but next showing isn't till 5, and I don't wanna wait 3 hours. So I'm going to see Zootopia



I had the spoiler accidentally told to me for Cloverfield........now I don't need to watch it........hadn't heard of zootopia till Keisha mentioned it the other day............hope you enjoy it.......



KFC was ok.......wished we had just went to village pub instead...least there it's all freshly prepared and delicious........this was just ok, and a bit of a drive to it as its not close......but, my fellas enjoyed it, so all good.

Wine and a movie now I think.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _don't know much about zootopia but janet saw it yesterday and said...._
> 
> 
> zootopia was not what i expected, odd plot for kids' movie.
> 
> 
> _she needs to come back and translate what that means for us....
> 
> but, if you go before she tells us, have fun at the movies Robbie!_



Yes, Janet didn't explain what was odd about the film........


We just watched Deadpool..........quite good actually...........thought we were going to watch a scary one, but couldn't make up our mind.........

Up early am to watch the Australian F1 Grand Prix..........4.30 am the alarm is set for.........all 3 of us get up and watch........strong tea wakes us up usually.........


----------



## Robo56

My sister sent me a pic of a Bloody Mary at a resturant Wow a drink and buffet all in one


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky me, got to watch DD's last soccer game starting with a good rain, middling with sleet, and ending in a nice heavy snow.  Had the reverse on the way home, with dry from about 15 miles from home.  Left at the crack of dawn. And if I do not have enough luck, another game, but thankfully closer to home, early tomorrow morning.



Hope all are doing well.  And my last struck of luck, we will be below freezing tonight.  Oh, but spring starts tomorrow.  Wahoo!


----------



## RAPstar

I liked it. I don't think it was odd for a kids movie. But what do I know, I saw Hellraiser when I was three. I did see the twist of the main villain almost from the beginning of the film. 

Carole, don't spoil Cloverfield for me.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Thank you for all your well wishes and compliments.  He really is a great baby so far.  Only up once at night (hope I am not jinxing myself!).  Christopher is having a bit of a rough time with all of the changes.  He wants Mommy to himself and will paw at me while I am trying to feed or change Lucas.  He did start touching him though (tickling his feet and such) so there is progress.

As for our next Disney trip....just check the ticker


----------



## Monykalyn

Actually did get stuff accomplished today-entire house cleaned-including cupboards wiped down in kitchen, sheets changed, and the gazillionth load of laundry still in washer (with several more to go)...but going out to dinnercouple glasses of wine and won't care about rest of laundry ....


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Thank you for all your well wishes and compliments.  He really is a great baby so far.  Only up once at night (hope I am not jinxing myself!).  Christopher is having a bit of a rough time with all of the changes.  He wants Mommy to himself and will paw at me while I am trying to feed or change Lucas.  He did start touching him though (tickling his feet and such) so there is progress.
> 
> As for our next Disney trip....just check the ticker



Aww......glad to hear it........Christopher will soon adjust and adore Lucas.........and congrats on the upcoming trip.........always nice to have one planned........



Monykalyn said:


> Actually did get stuff accomplished today-entire house cleaned-including cupboards wiped down in kitchen, sheets changed, and the gazillionth load of laundry still in washer (with several more to go)...but going out to dinnercouple glasses of wine and won't care about rest of laundry ....



I love days like that........get everything achieved you want.........and of course wine later is always nice........enjoy your dinner out tonight.........it's funny I'm just heading to bed as folks over there are heading out to dinner!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I liked it. I don't think it was odd for a kids movie. But what do I know, I saw Hellraiser when I was three. I did see the twist of the main villain almost from the beginning of the film.
> 
> Carole, don't spoil Cloverfield for me.



Lol.......I won't.........but the butler did it....... Jk...........

I love seeing a movie and not knowing the outcome or twist.......think I was the only person on the planet who didn't realise the twist in The Sixth Sense with Bruce Willis.........duh! Honestly did not get it.........I was that person who let out a shocked gasp when it was revealed........

But Shyamalan movies........worked The Village out in less than 5 minutes........disappointed........

Never seen Hellraiser........


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I won't.........but the butler did it....... Jk...........
> 
> I love seeing a movie and not knowing the outcome or twist.......think I was the only person on the planet who didn't realise the twist in The Sixth Sense with Bruce Willis.........duh! Honestly did not get it.........I was that person who let out a shocked gasp when it was revealed........
> 
> But Shyamalan movies........worked The Village out in less than 5 minutes........disappointed........
> 
> Never seen Hellraiser........



YOU'VE NEVER SEEN HELLRAISER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I liked it. I don't think it was odd for a kids movie. But what do I know, I saw Hellraiser when I was three. I did see the twist of the main villain almost from the beginning of the film.
> 
> Carole, don't spoil Cloverfield for me.



my kids cut their teeth on horror fiicks, but started out with a bit more tamer stuff lol  

yeah, i caught that twist too early on.  Hate to bash a recent movie, especially a disney one, for fear of getting beat over 'da head by those who drink the koolaid.  Odd = it couldn't make up it's mind to be a standard disney flick or animated lifetime-type movie.  GD enjoyed her 2nd viewing, i had fun watching her reactions.  imo it is certainly not the blockbuster as it's being lauded.  

the sloths saved it for me, they're right up there with camels .  Got a kick out of picking out the references to other movies...Emmet Otter & the Godfather hahaha.  

lynne - spring you saymight have to go in search of it, no sign of it here.  would rather sit in snow than rain, yuck.

robo - i love a good bloody mary but something about the muffin is just w-r-o-n-g

mac - why, whatever do u mean?


----------



## macraven

_lynne says tomorrow is first day of spring.
mac says walking dead will be on tomorrow.

now which is more relevant here?
lynne having snow on spring 
or
mac watching Walking Dead with only 2 more episodes left after that.

janet, my kids first adult flick was terminator.
but when they became teens, they no longer screamed at night over the movies they watched when young.

Schumi always leaves us to go to bed when we are on a roll here.
She always leaves us behind...
i would prank call her at night but,
i don't know her number,
but if i did and her husband answered and yelled, "who is this"
i would probably give the name of the last homie i talked to here

for a fun saturday night, MonyK does laundry?

Kfish has a baby that sleeps with only one wake up for a feeding?
my cats can't even sleep that long without food.
they come to my bedroom door and cry in unison to wake me up.

and not to forget robbie on this last page.
mum is the word but i think the butler did it._


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> YOU'VE NEVER SEEN HELLRAISER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 No. 

The 2 scary movies I saw first were Halloween and Freaks.............scarred me for life both of them!!! Hate white masks and midgets/dwarves/vertically challenged whatever the politically correct term is for that nowadays.........although I did start to appreciate horror movies with the dawn of Elm Street movies and the ilk...........

Maybe one day I'll watch it..........I've never seen a Star Wars movie either  which apparently is not normal lol .........my husband loves them and could watch them over..........



macraven said:


> _
> Schumi always leaves us to go to bed when we are on a roll here.
> She always leaves us behind...
> i would prank call her at night but,
> i don't know her number,
> but if i did and her husband answered and yelled, "who is this"
> i would probably give the name of the last homie i talked to here_



You would blame Janet!!!!!! Lol..........

We're used to the phone ringing in the night at times........in case of work emergencies........so you would be a nice surprise.........although my DH knows how long our phone calls last.......think he would decamp to another room till we finished talking.........


Can't decide to stay up or go back to bed. DS went back to bed after race finished........DH went into work for few hours.......... Think I'll stay up and have a day like MonyK did yesterday..........get lots of jobs done........sun is shining and it looks a nice day........

Not sure what to have for breakfast........healthy or nice.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 
First day of spring great here 47 for the high


----------



## macraven

Morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

Aww KY we are at 36. 








Oh yes I am!  Darn chill to the air today. 

Kfish, glad to hear Lucas is such a good baby.  I loved it when my kids slept through the night.

Horror movies are not our family favorites.  My kids sometimes watch them, but not seek them out when thinking of a movie to watch,

Keisha, hmmm, I was thinking about seeing the Zoo movie with my teens later this week, since it is a short week.  We may still go see it though.  I hate that the discount basic tickets I get at the big box stores now have, in large print, not good on Disney movies.  Come on Disney, greed is not always appreciated.

Robo, that is some drink.  Not sure I would want all that food on the top. 

Had some of the neighbor chickens' eggs.  Tasty with a pan of home made home fries.   All done before DD's game.  Now patiently waiting for the free to view premiere soccer.  My DS would like to see a Manu or any team play in an English stadium.  One of my DD's friends went to a soccer game in England, and they sat near the home cheering section.  She said, think of our team's Sons of Ben, and multiply it 10 times.  Must have been some very rowdy fans.

And MonyK, time for our laundry too.  Have to be ready with clean clothes for the week, even if it is a short one.

Enjoy this first day of Spring!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> YOU'VE NEVER SEEN HELLRAISER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Apparently I'm the only one that's never seen this Robbie........lol.........turns out everyone I know has seen it!!

Nice to see you post your HHN picture..........wish more people would post so it's not the same old faces and pictures all the time............

There must be loads of folks with good pics out there............


----------



## Monykalyn

actually @schumigirl I am more shocked that you haven't seen Star Wars!!  Although I am starting to be more to the MARVEL side now -thinking a rewatch of Guardians of the Galaxy is on tap for today-gotta find a way to spend the hours til TWD returns.  

Too cold for garden work but on LAST load of laundry-woohoo-seriously thought that pile would never go down.  Kids can do laundry during week as well but we were all too dang busy and DH was gone most of week.  By 9 pm I was in bed and in no mood to wait up for washer to be done...so today is lazy day. DH ran out early this am and got Hurts Donuts-mmm...

And WOW on that bloody mary!  Hmmm-got fresh coffee brewed and pretty sure I've got some Bailey's hiding in the cupboard


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> actually @schumigirl I am more shocked that you haven't seen Star Wars!!  Although I am starting to be more to the MARVEL side now -thinking a rewatch of Guardians of the Galaxy is on tap for today-gotta find a way to spend the hours til TWD returns.
> 
> Too cold for garden work but on LAST load of laundry-woohoo-seriously thought that pile would never go down.  Kids can do laundry during week as well but we were all too dang busy and DH was gone most of week.  By 9 pm I was in bed and in no mood to wait up for washer to be done...so today is lazy day. DH ran out early this am and got Hurts Donuts-mmm...
> 
> pretty sure I've got some Bailey's hiding



I adore Bailey's.........always a large bottle around our house.........it's not just for Christmas........

I have a husband who religiously watches anything remotely sci fi related........so you would have thought I'd have caught them somewhere..........nope.........never had an interest in them.........but he watches, when he gets the chance all the Stargates, Star Trek, Dr Who and all that..........not for me........although put Chris Hemsworth in it and I'll be a watchin all right.......... 

Enjoy your lazy day MK...........


Just had dinner............never, ever take food advice advice from a fussy eater that lives on chicken goujons and doesn't have a decent palate!!! A friend told me to try a dish............I never, ever buy frozen ready meals but she said this one was lovely...........it was tasteless and bland! I should have known.........just texted her and she said she liked it, but it was too spicy for her.......lol.......tasted of nothing! 

So it went in the bin and we ordered pizza.........


----------



## keishashadow

nom to baiey's!  i use the alcohol free creamer in my coffee...one of these days going to start the day out right with the high test stuff and be a happy camper.   frangelicco not too shabby addiiton to a good strong cuppa either

lynne - go forth & see it, buy popcorn, won't be a total loss lol  You may love it.  there are some semi scary dark moments for young kiddies.  least disney didn't slaughter any parents this flick lol

mac - the carnage will be coming next two episodes me things...eek, not sure i want to see the BB bat in action.  

spent all afternoon helping one of my kids plan a U/WDW trip. pretty much just scratched the surface, but a good start.  Was shocked to grab a CRT for dinner in mid May.   I will never complain again after seeing what under 25 y.o. pay for a car rental, gulp.  Thank God he's a USSA member and gets a small discount thru budget.  still well over $100 more.  

it's snowing, i said i'd do the grilling honors today. need to go find my winter gloves lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........you're my kinda gal Keisha..........imagine a morning after a coffee burst with a double shot of Baileys........I'd be a whizz with the housework!!! Or asleep......... Nice to help plan a trip for the kids.......you have snow!!!! Don't send it over here.........please........

DH just opened one of his Xmas gifts from business colleagues......one of the many bottles of Port he received.........nice. Not normally a port fan, but this is enjoyable. May have another............

DH has day off tomorrow........yay.........


----------



## tink1957

Carole....never seen Star Wars  you must watch ....right now.

Almost time for TWD...can't wait 

Hurt my back today lifting stuff at work...time for Jack 

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_walking dead on soon and i have not cleaned up my kitchen after dinner yet.
came to do some work on the threads and got carried away.

tink, ouch, hope your back feels better in the morning.

i plan to have a sticky for anyone to list the link they use to find information that helps them and others.

i put one in that i had but can't go thru my list tonight to find the others.

i want to have a sticky that regulars, newbies, or peeps that come to the UO forums ask for when they are trip planning.

i know we need the email for guest services, dietary connection to the chef/i have those, and so many others.

please share your links and i will organize them in order

the reason i am doing this openly on the boards and not privately as others may have some we are not aware of.
there are times i contact someone and ask what is the link to ticket sales, can't find it....

when yo see the title, one stop shopping, that is the thread i started.
once enough info is listed, i will remove all chit chat and the links will stand alone as a sticky.

thanks for sharing if you can.

i can't get a sub __forum going for UO forums so i figure a top sticky for info would be the next best thing for all._


_
i do have a priority about walking dead so i have to get off and get ready for the show.

hugs, homies._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Baileys in coffee sounds real good. I could use a cup now. lol
After a long day I decided to get Chinese takeout for dinner. Spent a good portion of my day with mom in the hospital. She is doing better. Finally on solid food so that is a good thing. Hoping she will be home soon. 
DH and I keep on talking about making another trip to IOA soon. We need to get away when everyone is home and doing better.
Walking Dead on soon. We can't wait to see what's going to happen tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Mrs bluer so glad to hear your mom is improving. Will continue to keep all of you in my prayers as she continues to heal 
Yum chinese food sounds good.

Tink take care of that back. Hope it gets better soon. Sending hugs  and prayers your way.

Lynne and Keisha sending warm thoughts your way to make up for the cold weather. Baileys sounds nice. Been awhile since I had some.

Everyone enjoy your Walkimg Dead this evening


----------



## macraven

_hugs Mrs Bluer.
hang in there, mom will be home soon.


decent WD tonight.
better than last weeks show.
they announced that the finale will be 90 minutes_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......lol......I just have no interest in SW......did try once but I lasted less than 3 minutes before I said......No, not for me and went to another room.....I did watch the Dr Who episode Blink last night with the weeping angels.........that is kinda spooky......had never seen it all the way through and hadn`t seen the end........creepy!!! Take care with the back Vicki.......hope Jack helped.........

Mrs Bluer.......glad to hear your mum is improving.....hope she gets home soon.



Monday again..........beautiful sunrise this morning, but cloudy now. Got busy day ahead with DH.........

Have a good Monday..........later.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh Keisha, we dodged most of the snow, just kept the cold.  32 degrees and car window scraper needed again.  I wish I could retire it soon. Cold start to the day, but sunny.  Trees dripping soon, all are encased in ice. 
And with spring, soccer is on the agenda.  Time for more road trips.  None down south enough though! 

Mrs. Bluer, glad to hear DM is improving.  Prayers and healing thoughts being sent that she recovers soon.  Even a short vacation is good.  You need time to decompress.

Tink, hope your back feels better.  Let the kids do the heavy lifting!  






Yes indeed.  Spring happiness to you all!

and a funny:






  And with that, I'm off to find a hot cup of tea.

and for Mac;


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
For the ones that are still getting cold weather hope your staying warm and the ones with warm weather you lucky little homies lol


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> For the ones that are still getting cold weather hope your staying warm and the ones with warm weather you lucky little homies lol



Hey StL..........I take it you have nice warm weather where you are..........

We have a beautiful day but it's coldish.........just so nice to have such a lot of sunshine........


Been shopping most of the morning, got a few new outfits for trip in May........and DH encouraged me to keep buying.........so I did........

Heading for a walk on the beach soon..........


----------



## keishashadow

walk on the beach sounds divine, warm or cold!  how I managed to get stuck inland is beyond me lol.

was in low 20's when i woke up and a light coating of snow that i hope melts  by the time i have to go & do grocery order for Easter.

mrsbluer - eating solids is a good sign!  do you think your mom will need help at home once she's discharged?

TWD - OMG!  I DVR it and watch later when it's quiet in the house.  Pretty sure I levitated, was so shocked, then promptly split a gut laughing.  Oh, how I love the twists & turns of that show

mac - all in one stop shopping, good idea!  do you give out green stamps?  I need a new toaster lol

ps WDW October park hours came out on the TA link yesterday


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, and I hope that calendar gets more info on it.  I need to definitively budget my party ticket.


----------



## Robo56

Thanks Gina, schumi and Tink for all the HHN pictures 

Mac thanks for all your help. You continue to amaze me with your considerate time and effort you share with all things Universal. 

Schumi I think it is so nice you go to HHN with your family. You all always look so happy in your photos. Nice of you to share trip reports and ideas. My granddaughters are still talking about the Tiffany they received this Christmas. That was a Mall of Mellenia idea you shared. My granddaughter asked if we could go there in May. Of course I said yes. My wallet might be weeping  LOL

Looking forward to a good time as a newbie this year at HHN. Everyone is on board for the trip. Room booked.

What is the drink in the unit bags of blood? Has anyone had one of them and is it good?

Have grandson today. He is on spring break. We are going shopping for clothes.

Lynne, Mac and anyone else who wants some coffee it's brewing come on by.

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> walk on the beach sounds divine, warm or cold!  how I managed to get stuck inland is beyond me lol.
> 
> was in low 20's when i woke up and a light coating of snow that i hope melts  by the time i have to go & do grocery order for Easter.
> 
> mrsbluer - eating solids is a good sign!  do you think your mom will need help at home once she's discharged?
> 
> TWD - OMG!  I DVR it and watch later when it's quiet in the house.  Pretty sure I levitated, was so shocked, then promptly split a gut laughing.  Oh, how I love the twists & turns of that show
> 
> mac - all in one stop shopping, good idea!  do you give out green stamps?  I need a new toaster lol
> 
> ps WDW October park hours came out on the TA link yesterday




Not sure if mom will have a nurse at home but I know I will be her nurse. Lol
I'm the oldest child so she feels better having me help her in these times. My siblings aren't the best in this situation. My job isn't done yet. I don't mind this job though. I know she is taken care of and it is done correctly.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I've always lived next to the sea and would hate to move inland as I adore the beach......furthest away I lived from it was a 10 minute drive.....lol......much prefer the West Coast though where I used to live......East coast can be a tad colder! Hope snow didn't come to anything and you got your shopping out the way........

Robo......thank you, glad you're enjoying the pictures, we do adore our vacation time together.........it feels a bit narcissistic on that thread though........wish more people would post their pictures so it's not the same people all the time!!! Gets a bit monotonous..........oh you definitely need to go back to Tiffany........I adore that store and yes, I'm sure your GD will find something to buy........no doubt!!! I'm sure they appreciate it too.........I'm planning a visit to Tiffany in NYC.......now that is a store!!!! 

Mrsbluer........I'm sure your mum appreciates you so much.......and such good news that she is on the right path now.......must be a huge relief for all of you.........



Cold here tonight........had a winter warming dish of sausages and mashed potato with roasted veg.......so nice! But I'm ready for bbqing food outside now.........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, missed your question..........the blood bag is a blood looking jello cocktail.........you couldn't really tell what was in it and I heard folks moaning about the price, I don't even remember the cost, didn't care..........but you gotta have at least one!!

It's ok, more of a gimmick, but cute and drinkable! And an excuse for the pretty ladies dressed as nurses I imagine.........


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Not sure if mom will have a nurse at home but I know I will be her nurse. Lol
> I'm the oldest child so she feels better having me help her in these times. My siblings aren't the best in this situation. My job isn't done yet. I don't mind this job though. I know she is taken care of and it is done correctly.




_i know you wil be the best nurse mom could ever have!

she will recover a lot faster under your care, devotion and love!

sending  from all of us here to you._


----------



## keishashadow

mrsbluer - sounds like your mom is in great hands!  be careful not to burn yourself out

hmmm never did a jello shot, might have to make an exception one year @ HHN...if they decide to have a hot male nurse for a change.

carole how lucky to live so close to the beach!  I'm a mile from a river but it's certainly not the same lol.  Cannot wait to dip me toes in the sand - soon.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha...Ok that's funny...I will be in line right behind you...in spirit of course


----------



## tinydancer09

TWD was pretty good. I was bored for a little while and the wow! I'm SOO nervous about the finale! Anyone been catching up on fear of twd? I missed part of this one and have to go back and watch. Seems really good. 

Also, anyone watch once upon a time? Sunday's are my big block of shows days. 

Just got caught up since Friday. Glad to see most everyone is doing well. I for one am loving the chilly weather but I'm down south. Parents house is starting to look good! They're about to start painting the inside. Can't wait to get in there and have my own office out back. Back home in GA now until April 1st. 

Anyone have any Netflix show suggestions? Or book series?


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## Robo56

Tinyd a good three flicks on Netflix "THE RETURNED" there are three separate ones called THE RETURNED. The first one is French.  The second one that shows the legs and underneath you see A&E I watched that one it was pretty good. Then the third one shows a guy's rotting face. That ones about zombies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mrsbluer - sounds like your mom is in great hands!  be careful not to burn yourself out
> 
> hmmm never did a jello shot, might have to make an exception one year @ HHN...if they decide to have a hot male nurse for a change.
> 
> carole how lucky to live so close to the beach!  I'm a mile from a river but it's certainly not the same lol.  Cannot wait to dip me toes in the sand - soon.



You never did a jello shot!!! Oh you have to have one this year.........I`m liking your thinking there.........think Universal are missing a trick in not having a male nurse or two........Chris Hemsworth lookalikes would be appreciated........



Robo56 said:


> Tinyd a good couple of flicks on Netflix "THE RETURNED" there are three separate ones called THE RETURNED. The first one is French.  The second one that shows the legs and underneath you see A&E I watched that one it was pretty good. Then the third one shows a guy's rotting face. That ones about zombies.



I watched Les Revenanant.....The French one.......it was really good.......well the first series, they lost us on the second. It deals with the dead coming back, but they are fully functioning human looking in that one.......just look like normal people and the same as when they died. Families were overjoyed when they came back.........but it was very sinister as to what has happened........Haven`t watched the one where they are actual zombies.......Tried to watch the American remake, but it just didn't have the same feel as the French one so we gave up on it too.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Mrs bluer101

Good news.... Mom is home! She feels good and doesn't need a home nurse. We are all happy she is finally home. Hope she stays well now and we can put all of this behind us. She has a way to go with recovery and will do better at home. 
Life will be easier for all of us now.


----------



## tink1957

glad to hear the good news MrsB....hope she's on the mend soon and back to her old self again.


----------



## Kivara

Wonderful news MrsB! We will continue to pray for all of you, and hope her recovery goes smooth & quick!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone  having my coffee sun is shining

Mrs bluer so glad to hear your mom is doing better.

Tink hope your back is improving.

Schumi I watched all 10 episodes of the American version of The Returned. It's was on the A&E channel originally. Then went looking to see if it was going to be continued and I saw online they canceled it. If I understand correctly the French version (which was the original) is continuing. Now I' am going to start on the Third one about the Zombies.
The male nurses would diffently have more ladies buying the jello drink blood bags


----------



## Robo56

Kivara did you get your stay sorted out at Universal? Hope you were able to get a good deal.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> .......lol......I just have no interest in SW......did try once but I lasted less than 3 minutes before I said......No, not for me and went to another room.....I did watch the Dr Who episode Blink last night with the weeping angels.........



Blink is the episode my DD and DH got me to watch on Dr Who-OMG-actually had nightmares. they thought it was hilarious I was so creeped out. DD and DH big Dr Who fans. The comicon in St louis this year has 2 doctors but the price-.  Sheesh even for the 3 of us to go I could put down a 50% deposit on a cruise for 5 of us for same cost!!

Mrs Bluer glad to hear your mom is home! Yay!!

Off day today-need it-Made the chickens some oatmeal as it is chilly this am (gotta get my chicken report in )


----------



## Kivara

No, Cheap Tickets wouldn't let me use the discount; and all that's available right now for my dates are water-view...so more than what I already booked. I did originally get a good price though, so not a big deal.
Thanks for posting the code though!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer........fabulous news.......we've been hoping she would get home soon.........good wishes being sent her way, and yours of course too........

Robo, last I heard the French one may not be renewed as it dropped so many viewers in second series. We got bored with it.......

MonyK.........I have 2 big Dr Who fans in my house.......me, not so much.......it was predominantly a children's tv series when I was a child........left it behind then.......but that episode and a couple of others I did enjoy. Now of course it's classed as a cult show.........I did used to like the daleks and the weirdly fantastic but utter rubbish monsters made out of anything lying around it seemed........lol........

Vicki, how's that back doing today???



Just had lunch. Waiting on a phone call and its late..........

Cool day today......not a drop of sunshine.........but very still.


----------



## Lynne G

Great news Mrs. Bluer.  Home is always better to recover at.  I hope she continues to improve quickly.

Sunny cold start to the day.  Gloves needed, but at least not the ice scraper.

TinyD -glad to hear your back home and all is getting ready for the vacation masses.

Enjoy this Tuesday all!


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Good news.... Mom is home! She feels good and doesn't need a home nurse. We are all happy she is finally home. Hope she stays well now and we can put all of this behind us. She has a way to go with recovery and will do better at home.
> Life will be easier for all of us now.



yea! - wonderful news!!!

tinyD - we enjoy Once Upon a time, didn't see last sunday's yet tho.  Naturally, the villians are my favorites, especially Mr Gold and the evil queen

monky - blink is one of the best!  how can you go wrong with The Doctor & weeping s?

carole - mmmmm Chris Hemsworth, double mmmmm to him in character as Thor

 I'm making chicken parm for all my sons today, then GD sleeping over.  Going to be a noisy evening in my house.  Getting ready to make my sauce but think i'll cheat and pick up dessert.

good day all!


----------



## macraven

Best news I have heard in ages Mrs Bluers 

Mom is home !


----------



## Monykalyn




----------



## RAPstar

I've officially reached basic white girl status, I'm now gold level at Starbucks


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie


----------



## tink1957

I think we should start an online petition to have male nurses at HHN...it's only fair

My back is doing better...thanks for your concern.  I'm trying not to lift anything heavier than a coffee cup until I get back to work tomorrow.

The weeping angels still give me the creeps...never looked at a statue the same since blink.

Cold start this morning but it's supposed to be nice later...I'm ready for spring


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I've officially reached basic white girl status, I'm now gold level at Starbucks


Me too and I don't even drink coffee. Aw man you just reminded me I let s free drink expire 

Keisha- I love Emma though that comes from a love of her in House first. Mr Gold is brilliant. Did anyone get a good look at the window display at DHS before they demolish it in a few weeks? Ive watched this weeks twice now and need to watch it again.... I haven't actually been watching when it's on


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies *
*Dw asked if I had gotten tickets to dark side yet and told her not yet and she told me to quit playing around and order them *


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I think we should start an online petition to have male nurses at HHN...it's only fair
> 
> My back is doing better...thanks for your concern.  I'm trying not to lift anything heavier than a coffee cup until I get back to work tomorrow.
> 
> The weeping angels still give me the creeps...never looked at a statue the same since blink.
> 
> Cold start this morning but it's supposed to be nice later...I'm ready for spring



I agree about the male blood bag vendors Vicki, wonder who I can contact to suggest it......... Take it easy tomorrow when you're back though.......easy to set back again........


StL.......I like your wife's thinking.........have you got them yet??? 


Cold here again tonight........heating up high........did plan to go out stargazing tonight but it's clouded over again............night in front of tv I think.........

I'm ready for spring too.........

8 weeks today till I go back to New York..........


----------



## Kivara

Ky, why are you goofing off when your wife is so excited about vacation?!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, just sent off an email to someone making the suggestion of male cocktail blood bag selling nurses at HHN this year.........

Wonder if I'll get a reply...........


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I've officially reached basic white girl status, I'm now gold level at Starbucks



hmmph, who you calling basic mr? lol

carole - oh no you didn't 

tinyD - oh man, don't get me going on missing house.  At the risk of being a basic white girl, i like how they have toned down emma's makeup, especially the eye liner this season.  oh man, my cover is so blown right now


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - oh no you didn't



 

Found a HHN customer service contact thingy.......mentioned you could give feedback, so filled in the space.......hope I didn't sound weird........ Think I might just have a little.........should have given a fake name maybe.......if anyone I know that works there reads it.......

Wonder if I'll get a reply


----------



## ky07

*She seems to think I am and keep telling DW we still have 88 days to go*


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Found a HHN customer service contact thingy.......mentioned you could give feedback, so filled in the space.......hope I didn't sound weird........ Think I might just have a little.........should have given a fake name maybe.......if anyone I know that works there reads it.......
> 
> Wonder if I'll get a reply



Hey that is a good idea. Someone had to suggest it. I hope they listen to you.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Found a HHN customer service contact thingy.......mentioned you could give feedback, so filled in the space.......hope I didn't sound weird........ Think I might just have a little.........should have given a fake name maybe.......if anyone I know that works there reads it.......
> 
> Wonder if I'll get a reply



Did you give a gender free name such as Mac?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *She seems to think I am and keep telling DW we still have 88 days to go*


So are you saying you ordered the tix today?


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Well, just sent off an email to someone making the suggestion of male cocktail blood bag selling nurses at HHN this year.........
> 
> Wonder if I'll get a reply...........



That would make me so happy. Big companies like that sometimes forget that men can be eye candy too, for both sexes. Well I guess that works for females too, but still.


----------



## Robo56

That would be hysterical if they actually did have the male Nurse actors this year selling the blood bags after Schumi sent the message to customer service.  Every woman at HHN would want a pic with them.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> That would be hysterical if they actually did have the male Nurse actors this year selling the blood bags after Schumi sent the message to customer service.  Every woman at HHN would want a pic with them.



Hope she mentioned they need to be Chris Hemsworth look a likes


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Hope she mentioned they need to be Chris Hemsworth look a likes



That would be nice... 

They might think a bunch of gold level starbuckies are responsible for that idea


----------



## RAPstar

Monykalyn said:


> Hope she mentioned they need to be Chris Hemsworth look a likes



Nah, give me Idris Elba.


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Well, just sent off an email to someone making the suggestion of male cocktail blood bag selling nurses at HHN this year.........
> 
> Wonder if I'll get a reply...........


Can it be the guys who walk around on stilts or the ones who wear the booty shorts at Mardi Gras.... PLEASE pretty PLEASEEEE with whipped cream and chocolate and... am I writing this outloud


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Hope she mentioned they need to be Chris Hemsworth look a likes


oh that's SOO much better than my idea. I was just telling my guy the other day that he should be Thor for halloween. Not actually Thor... Hemsworth... and like... to BECOME hemsworth. Then we ate pizza and he welcomed me back into reality.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Did you give a gender free name such as Mac?



Drat.......could have used that name.........lol........although the name on my email isn't my real married name anyway, it was just randomly generated.........so hopefully I won't get recognised by any folks I do know that work there........maybe! 



Monykalyn said:


> Hope she mentioned they need to be Chris Hemsworth look a likes



Stopped short of mentioning the lush Mr Hemsworth by name.........maybe I should have........didn't want to look like a total quackadoo...........

If I get a reply will let youse know...........



No plans today........quiet day again.......love those days where you don't need to go out and can just mooch around doing nice little jobs........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Too funny images Schumi.

It is a Friday to me, short week, for the kids too.  I am so ready to sleep in.  

Ready for a chocolate coma this week-end.  Ham is bought, and ready for a nice meal on Sunday.  Even better, my kids stay with my DSis, over the week-end, so we get a quiet week-end.  




 and with that, I am off to find a warm cup of tea.  Still cool, but with the cloud cover, no sun to be seen yet.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Can it be the guys who walk around on stilts or the ones who wear the booty shorts at Mardi Gras.... PLEASE pretty PLEASEEEE with whipped cream and chocolate and... am I writing this outloud



as a PSA i posted a pic of  those charming young men in recent Mardi Gras TR.  always taking one for the team I am.

GD has already eaten bacon & half a raisin bagel today.  have broth simmering to make chicken dumpling soup for lunch.  not quite sure where's she putting it all.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> as a PSA i posted a pic of  those charming young men in recent Mardi Gras TR.  always taking one for the team I am.



And I thanked you mightily for lederhosen boy


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha and her PSAs!  

Looking forward to HHN news.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> as a PSA i posted a pic of  those charming young men in recent Mardi Gras TR.  always taking one for the team I am.
> 
> GD has already eaten bacon & half a raisin bagel today.  have broth simmering to make chicken dumpling soup for lunch.  not quite sure where's she putting it all.



Bacon for breakfast and chicken dumpling soup for lunch!! wish I was at yours today.........


Think we should have a PSA announcement every day..........


----------



## macraven

Agreed


Late start to the day but do have one cup of coffee down now

Morning homies.


----------



## Lynne G

PSA alert:


----------



## macraven

Carole has been working on hotel stickies.
Rpr is complete but can always have more pictures of the grounds, etc added to it.


HRH and PBH has been started and is a work in progress.

If anyone here has pictures, can you help out?
send them to schumi (or me) by pm.


all 3 hotel stickies have the same format for the beginning.
all basic info is listed.

if you know of other things that is not listed in the 2 new stickies that adds to the information, please let either of us know by pm

you can send links to Carole, wonderful as she is doing all the hard work in creating the threads.
we both can open the thread up for additions.

I am her back up to help with anything she needs done in the thread.
She is the one that is handling all of it so it would be best to send to her
i only listed send to me as a backup for her.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac...........


I just won a coffee maker! 

Our village church had their usual Easter Raffle........was drawn tonight for some reason.......I bought my usual tickets and as usual didn't expect to win anything.........had to be a coffee maker.........

I don't really drink coffee..........may donate it back at another suitable time. 

Waiting for sky to clear to get Hubble out again........


----------



## RAPstar

So I have a doc appt tomorrow which I've known about since January, which is also when I requested off from work. Cut to my supervisor having to send like 4 or 5 emails to mission control and they finally fixed it to, but as a supe override. Which now makes me worried about my vacay that's been in since Jan/Feb. like am I gonna wait till a week before just to find out that it wasn't approved and then possibly be out of a week of pay, or a job, just cause mission control wouldn't approve it? Part of me says just cancel now so I'm only out $500 instead of like $1300, but I also think I'm overreacting. Idk


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Carole has been working on hotel stickies.
> Rpr is complete but can always have more pictures of the grounds, etc added to it.
> 
> 
> HRH and PBH has been started and is a work in progress.
> 
> If anyone here has pictures, can you help out?
> send them to schumi (or me) by pm.
> 
> 
> all 3 hotel stickies have the same format for the beginning.
> all basic info is listed.
> 
> if you know of other things that is not listed in the 2 new stickies that adds to the information, please let either of us know by pm
> 
> you can send links to Carole, wonderful as she is doing all the hard work in creating the threads.
> we both can open the thread up for additions.
> 
> I am her back up to help with anything she needs done in the thread.
> She is the one that is handling all of it so it would be best to send to her
> i only listed send to me as a backup for her.


If you can think of anything specific you want or need I will be going to the parks April 16-18. It's a short trip and I'll be going with a friend who might not be fond of me randomly "wasting" time going to the other hotels, but we're staying at PBH. If you need anything there or the parks let me know and I should be able to help.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> If you can think of anything specific you want or need I will be going to the parks April 16-18. It's a short trip and I'll be going with a friend who might not be fond of me randomly "wasting" time going to the other hotels, but we're staying at PBH. If you need anything there or the parks let me know and I should be able to help.


We have basic pics but would like more
Pics of your room, lobby, grounds that can show what all can see when there
I don't have pics of the stationary scooters that many sit on for posing for pics
Different angles of boat dock and signs that show the way
I'll ask Carole if I have overlooked anything

I would like to have pics in all 3 hotel stickies that give everyone a view of what they are missing by not staying there or by not visiting the place and their restaurants and pool

Just work with pbh so your friend will stay your friend....... Lol


----------



## macraven

carole held the second posted to thank and acknowledge all people that have supplied pictures in creating this sticky

Anyone that gives us photos will be included for being a part of the hotel thread pictures


----------



## macraven

Schumi...... I think it is a sign to drink Java.   

You can use the coffee maker for very hot water that can be used to make tea

Or jello

I sometimes use my coffee maker for hot water when I am cooking


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So I have a doc appt tomorrow which I've known about since January, which is also when I requested off from work. Cut to my supervisor having to send like 4 or 5 emails to mission control and they finally fixed it to, but as a supe override. Which now makes me worried about my vacay that's been in since Jan/Feb. like am I gonna wait till a week before just to find out that it wasn't approved and then possibly be out of a week of pay, or a job, just cause mission control wouldn't approve it? Part of me says just cancel now so I'm only out $500 instead of like $1300, but I also think I'm overreacting. Idk


Since your sup did the over ride for you to take off for the doc appointment tomorrow, tend to think he would do the same for your vacation dates.

Ask the supe if he would override again if it is crunch time when you are a week or two out from the vacation date


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi...... I think it is a sign to drink Java.
> 
> You can use the coffee maker for very hot water that can be used to make tea
> 
> Or jello
> 
> I sometimes use my coffee maker for hot water when I am cooking



Just can't enjoy coffee over here at home very much unless I make it very milky and cream on top.......lol, very healthy.........we use a fast boil kettle..........very quick. Although DH wants me to get one of those taps fitted to the side of our regular tap that gives you boiling water straight away!!! Eh, not sure about that........I'm scared I'd forget it was boiling and stick my hand under it!! Also worried they make a mess of my work tops!


Just back in from garden sky watching..........full moon tonight and wow......it's amazing........sky totally cleared and we saw so many stars.......but it's so cold........I was wrapped up like a Frosty the snowman......but it's so beautiful outside!

DH is now watching the new Star Wars movie on android box........I just asked where Darth Vader was........apparently I should know why not to ask that question and he can't believe I never of something called a millennium falcon.......


----------



## pcstang

I've got a ton of pics. I'll try to send them over sooner than later. I'm out of town the next week and then home to RPR for a week so it might be a while.


----------



## macraven

Sounds great schumi and I much appreciate it


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I've got a ton of pics. I'll try to send them over sooner than later. I'm out of town the next week and then home to RPR for a week so it might be a while.



No problem PC..........we'll still be here...........


Busy morning here, but so cold! Decided to hibernate till Tuesday now........

Does not feel like Easter weekend coming up at all..........


----------



## keishashadow

PSAs are my jamstay tuned for all the news that's fit to print.
feels like a friday, don't think there's enough coffee in the world to get me right today  Going to hit 75 degreesbefore it drops like a rock i.e. Spring  A great day to go forth and run all the errands i didn't get to the other day.

carole - congrats on your big win a gambler would say you're on a roll, bet the house.  when i get a few min will delve into photobucket to see if anything good lurking for the threads

andy - stinks, we go thru somewhat of the same thing with vacation/company stating they have right to cancel due to work conditions.  Is your airfare cancellable (SWA?)   Keep an eye on the Loews cancellation period.  Any way you can have supervisor grab mission control now?  remind her of all the OT you have/are willing to work between now & then to help pick up any slack.  good luck

lynne - didja see the MNSSHP dates were released?  I'm torn whether to go with our usual Sunday or Tuesday this year.  Didn't see the pricing yet, the way they've been tink-ering with things, not sure I want to find out.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> PSAs are my jamstay tuned for all the news that's fit to print.
> feels like a friday, don't think there's enough coffee in the world to get me right today  Going to hit 75 degreesbefore it drops like a rock i.e. Spring  A great day to go forth and run all the errands i didn't get to the other day.
> 
> carole - congrats on your big win a gambler would say you're on a roll, bet the house.  when i get a few min will delve into photobucket to see if anything good lurking for the threads
> 
> andy - stinks, we go thru somewhat of the same thing with vacation/company stating they have right to cancel due to work conditions.  Is your airfare cancellable (SWA?)   Keep an eye on the Loews cancellation period.  Any way you can have supervisor grab mission control now?  remind her of all the OT you have/are willing to work between now & then to help pick up any slack.  good luck
> 
> lynne - didja see the MNSSHP dates were released?  I'm torn whether to go with our usual Sunday or Tuesday this year.  Didn't see the pricing yet, the way they've been tink-ering with things, not sure I want to find out.



Flight to Florida can cancel, flight back can't (AA). I changed to a cheaptickets booking so I have to cancel by a week out I believe


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, saw the dates.  Tuesday or Thursday, but I am almost worried about the price.  

Feels like a Saturday to me. Did a ton of errands, got gas, and are now chilling, letting my DS cook dinner.  

Robbie, I hope all works out and you are on your way to FLA before ya know it.  I will keep my fingers crossed.

Schumi, a win is still a win.  Funny of all the things to win.  Hope the weather improves for you.

Pcstang, safe travels and have fun going home.  So jealous of these spring trips.  

Great work on the board Mac and Schumi.  

Enjoy this holiday weekend all!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, hope you don't have to cancel........definitely have a word with someone quickly!!

Janet, been thinking its Friday all day today........did my grocery shop and that confused me......doesn't take much!! Wish I had your temps though........so cold here.......and to get gales and rain all weekend! Would love to see some of your pics on threads.......any any HHN pics for that thread..........

Thanks Lynne...........



Yep, got my Easter grocery shop out of the way today instead of tomorrow......shops were so busy it was like Christmas..........shops are only closed Sunday! Tomorrow and Saturday will be even worse! 

Then went with my son clothes shopping........that lad is so easy to buy for........thank goodness he's not one of those that has to have designer clothes or labels........so got him sorted for a while........dropped off friends kids Easter eggs.......and now sat with a Bud watching junk on tv!


----------



## macraven

_sunday is easter.
i think that means no restaurants will be open in town.

someone remind me to grocery shop friday so i have grub to fix on sunday.


it has poured down rain here since this afternoon.
went out for a late __lunch and then to grocery store as it sounded like a good place to get cat food and donuts for us._

_did buy a frozen pizza for a late dinner as i'm not in the mood to cook._


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe Mac.  My DS made frozen pizza and salad for dinner tonight.

And Mac, tomorrow is Friday.  The stores were not too crowded today.  It feels odd being off today.  Usually, on a weekday, the mall is mostly retirees and little kid families.  Then I feel odd.  However, today, since there is no school for most kids, there was teen packs roaming too.  I guess that is why it felt like a Saturday.

 


Just do not forget it is Friday when you wake up tomorrow Mac.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

hahahahahaha......
_i'll bookmark this so when i do wake up on friday, it will be grocery store day.
can't do frozen pizza on sunday now as we are having one later tonight.

thanks for the giggle._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Easter Weekend is finally here........and the sun is shining and skies are blue!!!! yay.........

No plans though this weekend........going to visit a friend tomorrow as it`s her wedding anniversary.......Sunday is just us this year......quiet for a change. Got a fresh turkey.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend..........


----------



## keishashadow

carole i'll trade you 2 frozen birds for a fresh.  cooking #1 today and its egg dying day.  don't think i'll start my baking until tomorrow.  It's just the immediate family, no snooty in-laws - hip, hip hooray!

turned rainy & cold, supposed to rebound, better or will have wet eggs in the yard come Easter.

have a great weekend all


----------



## Lynne G

Against my better judgement, we will, or should I say DD, will be dying eggs.  I hope the weather rebounds too, as I want the dying to be outside also.  DD only thinks she is crafty.  I will hard boil the eggs today.  Yay!  It is looking like  Easter.


----------



## macraven

Happy Friday homies


For some reason I did remember it was Friday 
Lynne drilled it into my head on Thursday and schumi reinforced it today !!!

What a hoot those smilies are today !!!
I'm still laughing over all of them the past 2 days 

Going back to store as I forgot to buy eggs


----------



## schumigirl

I have eggs but I'm making flourless chocolate cake with mine.......lol......we don't do the egg thingy.......

Janet, my fresh turkey might be a bit small for your family........we always have a huge one at Christmas and lots of leftovers for freezing usually.......this one isn't as big as normal will last two days if we're lucky........we adore turkey and nibble rest of the day on it........


Just helped DS cut grass after our new gardener couldn't make it.........he's a handyman really but does all the odd jobs.........really nice guy trying hard to start a new business. But illness happens. Sun still shining but it's getting cool and wind is getting up......

Supposed to be horrible all weekend..........

Making Cheese sauce for lasagne tonight now .......and a cup of tea.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Dropping in  with a TGIF-off to lunch with a couple friends. Gotta work tomorrow, off Sunday- you guys got me thinking about turkey-may pick one up after lunch today to roast Sunday.

Have TONS of eggs now-but have to steam fresh eggs or they don't peel-will skip the whole dyeing thing and just make deviled eggs

My peach, pear and plum trees all bloomed out and had a hard freeze last night-hoping I still get fruit this year and that dang freeze didn't hurt them...


----------



## Lynne G

The eggs have been boiled, the rain has come, and DD is now getting the colors ready.  Man, traffic was much more busy today.  Later, time for a nice cup of tea.



Hope Mac and Robo and all you homie coffee drinkers have had your fix this morning.   Hang in there, as Mac said, It's FRIDAY!   Wahoo and good wishes to ya all!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Dropping in  with a TGIF-off to lunch with a couple friends. Gotta work tomorrow, off Sunday- you guys got me thinking about turkey-may pick one up after lunch today to roast Sunday.
> 
> Have TONS of eggs now-but have to steam fresh eggs or they don't peel-will skip the whole dyeing thing and just make deviled eggs
> 
> My peach, pear and plum trees all bloomed out and had a hard freeze last night-hoping I still get fruit this year and that dang freeze didn't hurt them...



Love a turkey at Easter too.........lush!!! 

Wow your fruit trees bloomed out early!! My pear trees just have buds right now, apple trees don't even look as though they've woke up yet.......and we lost one plum tree last year due to hover flies......but the others survived........but no blooms yet from any of them. Walked through them all today checking.......not sure what I was checking for as I haven't a clue really.........I leave it to the experts!


Made a little appetiser of antipasti........olives, spicy chorizo, Parma ham, little cheese and spicy stuffed little pepperoncini's...........no breads though as its too filling.........lasagne later......maybe a little glass of red.......

Cloud is coming in now..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Lovely lunch with a couple of old friends- just love that even though long periods of time may go by before we can talk face-to face we pick up like no time has gone by.

Did get that turkey. Sunny (although cool when breeze hit) afternoon on porch with glass(es) of Pinot Grigio -& chickens. Facebook group of "drinking with chickens" has pic of one of our lil monsters today in one of the posts.  

Pizza tonight along with (the zillionth) rewatching of Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## tink1957

I was going to make turkey chilli tonight...but I forgot that we were out of onions  oh well guess we'll have sandwiches instead.

All my fruit trees are blooming now.  It's strange that some of my apples bloomed before the pears.  Hope we don't have anymore freezing weather this year.

Carole...what the check are hover flies?  They sound nasty.

I have to work on Easter again this year so no egg hunts for me.

Time for a sandwich and whatever cocktail I can make with peach vodka 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Happy Easter


----------



## Lynne G

No fowls for us, just a spiral ham.  Yum.

Chilling on a cooling Friday night.

Oh, Tink, we call Hover Flies, our name for them, Flower Flies, and they look a lot like a wasp.  They go after nectar of fruit trees and they and their larvae can be really destructive.  I bet you have seen them hovering over a flower.

Hehe, that was my PSA, since Keisha must be keeping busy with the grandkid.

I need more caffeine.  Feeling sleepy, but that could be as there is nothing good on the tube.

Enjoy this Friday night.



Hmmmm, Schumi?


----------



## RAPstar

I got a call while at work today around 4pm from the medical manager at the clinic I went to yesterday (it's a long story), and she said I needed to call at me earliest convenience and that she really needed to talk to me. Sooooooooo, I'm probably dying.

Needless to say they were closed when I went on my last break at 5


----------



## tink1957

Oh Robbie...I hate it when they do that but hopefully it's just something to do with insurance or something minor  stinks that it was at the end of the day so now you probably won't get any sleep wondering ...hang in there.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> We have basic pics but would like more
> Pics of your room, lobby, grounds that can show what all can see when there
> I don't have pics of the stationary scooters that many sit on for posing for pics
> Different angles of boat dock and signs that show the way
> I'll ask Carole if I have overlooked anything
> 
> I would like to have pics in all 3 hotel stickies that give everyone a view of what they are missing by not staying there or by not visiting the place and their restaurants and pool
> 
> Just work with pbh so your friend will stay your friend....... Lol


Can do! I'll make a list in my phone so I can check it off. You're welcome to Facebook friend me and steal anything I might have uploaded. 

This gem is my ex and I at my last stay at Portofino I'll try to get one without the goofy people this trip


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _sunday is easter.
> i think that means no restaurants will be open in town.
> 
> someone remind me to grocery shop friday so i have grub to fix on sunday.
> 
> 
> it has poured down rain here since this afternoon.
> went out for a late __lunch and then to grocery store as it sounded like a good place to get cat food and donuts for us._
> 
> _did buy a frozen pizza for a late dinner as i'm not in the mood to cook._


Did you remember to grocery shop? If not stop what we're doing and go now! 

Also it's raining here. We called all our vacation guests to warn them about a very scary looking storm... Turned out to be nothing much and they probably all think we're nuts. Oh well... We're expected to get over 4 inches this weekend


----------



## tinydancer09

And my last post of the night....

I'm glad I'm not the only one who wanted turkey for Easter. Everyone thought I was nuts... We always do a ham. However, I have never roasted a turkey so we're going to do both.... For only 4 people HAHAHA. My brother loves left overs and I love turkey.

Not going to be home much in the next several weeks or else I would test the turkey roasting skill for another weekend. I'm not a huge fan of my moms (don't tell her. It's good, just not the most delicious ive ever had.) starting testing for thanksgiving... Does anyone else do that or am I just too much of a planner and perfectionist?

If you guys have trouble peeling your eggs put a teaspoon of baking soda in the water while boiling. Really helps! Tried it on fresh and old eggs and seems to work great. I also flash cool them with ice water.

Oh did I mention Easter is tomorrow for us? We never do things on the right days. Big family problems.... Just having the brother and Niece this time though. 

Happy Easter everyone just incase I don't get on before! Eat lots, praise if that's your kind of thing, and be thankful for family and everything you have... I did say I'm training for thanksgiving right? Hehehe


----------



## macraven

Grocery shopping was a disaster but I did buy eggs and cat food today

As long as you told the incoming vacation guests it was rain and not snow, I'm sure you did not get any cancellations tiny D


Robbie if it was an emergency like you were gonna die, don't fret

She probably didn't have your medical insurance in her file and needed that


----------



## macraven

We don't always celebrate the holiday on the actual holiday either
Have a great family dinner  Saturday for the Sunday Easter 

When my boys were little, mr Mac or myself would go shopping the day after Christmas to buy decorations , wrapping paper and toys that were marked down as they didn't sell prior to the 25 th

Then on dec 27th, we had a tree up, house decorated and gifts under the tree
They loved it and never knew we were few days late


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac that's very clever on Christmas. Mom and dad could have used one out of your book back in the day. 6 kids the wallet wasn't so full.... They did well not clueing us in to that though. 

And no no... No one cancels due to rain... And if they do we keep their money anyways! It's so different running properties than hotels. All these renters had already checked in as we do weekly Saturday/Sunday to Saturday/Sunday rentals. Most don't mind the storms but this one was saying it had 60 plus gusting winds on it. Turned out to not be much to us... Thankfully. One woman wasn't so happy when I called her thiugh and started flipping out on me... Excuse me for being nice and calling to warn you. Won't happen again! See you in OZ! I'll be the one that's green


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie........scary call.......but it's probably an admin issue or similar.......if it was really urgent they'd get to you quickly!

Vicki, yes they're like wasps but don't sting. Slightly smaller and even more pesky!! We had to strip down the whole tree to get rid of them and I could see us having to lop every one.......but miraculously they didn't just move on to the next one which the tree surgeon thought they might......they disappeared. So I have a big gap where that tree used to be.......trunk is still there and most of the branches but it looks bare all chopped back! All my plum trees are Victoria Plums.......lush!! 

Shame you have to work Sunday.......most stores close here for the day, some little ones do open but for the most part it is an observed holiday. Hope you enjoyed your cocktail.........

MonyK.......always love a good girly lunch with friends! So much fun to catch up........


Weather here is windy, but so far not as bad as forecast.......cloudy and sunny at same time........not sure what I'm doing today.......got a friend popping in this morning for coffee and that's about it.......definite quiet weekend!


----------



## pcstang

Schumi is up and I still haven't gone to bed yet! More rain here as a lot of you have been posting. Wife and kids went to Nashville to visit the inlaws for the weekend. Repair man for our refrigerator will be out for the 7th time tomorrow sure hope they fix the damn thing finally! This has been going on for 4 months now!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Schumi is up and I still haven't gone to bed yet! More rain here as a lot of you have been posting. Wife and kids went to Nashville to visit the inlaws for the weekend. Repair man for our refrigerator will be out for the 7th time tomorrow sure hope they fix the damn thing finally! This has been going on for 4 months now!





Haven't actually got out of bed yet.................but I'm awake......... Really should still be sleeping as our clocks go forward tonight and we lose that damn hour........

4 months of repairs!!! Buy a new one PC.........but then my husband says I don't know what a repair man is........ Would hate to lose stuff in freezer if it finally gave up the ghost.......

On your own for the weekend!! Shame your weather isn't great either.......


----------



## pcstang

We have another fridge in the garage so no big deal. It's rather comical now! The fridge and freezer our two seperate units built in with a trim kit. Custom cabinets were built around them along with wall ovens and a microwave so...yep, probably shouldn't have done it that way. Oh well, it could be worse!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......I hear you........in our previous home we had everything built in........vowed never again.......we have a huge fridge freezer free standing in utility room which we didn't think was gong to fit through doors......long story......but I sure the delivery men will remember us!!! And a normal large fridge freezer in garage.....we can access through utility room door so it's handy.......we do have a free standing chest freezer in garage but we only use that if we do things like buy a whole cow (cut up of course) or other bulk buy.......

And that's because our built in one in previous house died suddenly and it was such a nightmare trying to find another of same dimensions...........vowed never to be stuck again!

But hope you get yours sorted........7 times is a bit embarrassing for them not to be able to fix it!!

Must be nearly 4am for you there!!! I'm assuming you're not working today.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Kivara

Have to run out to the store soon; thankfully in my small town, it's only crowded right after school lets out. My boys all went to their grandma's house for 2 days...I went to the store (spent 2 hours buying everything), came home and realized I forgot 3 things I need for Easter...haha!

Even with a list, I forgot things!

I'm in the ham group...can't stand turkey...if I could get away with baking a ham at Thanksgiving I would.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robbie, I hope all is well, and just a minor issue too. Stinks you have to wait.  Take care.

Haha TinyD.  Our weather guys said a rainy day yesterday, we got so little rain, it did not even water the flowers.  We had sun most of the day.  Apparently, the rain went mostly south of us.   Either way, we have cool high of 50 and a beautiful blue sky right now. Down to freezing tonight.  Not enough spring days for us yet.  Sending some sun to ya.  And have fun at the Portofino.  

Morning all.  Pot of tea ready.  I need a large cup today, it is cool inside.  

 


And a funny:


----------



## keishashadow

morning sunshines - giggles reading all the easter thots  Two huge refrigerators (one limping along will need to be replaced soon), 1 mini beer fridge and a freezer big enough to stick a body - or two  I  feel the refrigerator repairs, reminds me of my washer issue under warranty eeeee

turkey #2 today needs to go into the oven, ham tomorrow.  Pumpkin pies came out nicely, may have to do some quality control later.  didn't get around to eggs yet, that'll be when i come back from fighting the horde at WM to pick up maraschino cherries.   i forgot - can't have ambrosia without them!  hope sams still has strawberries for the shortcakes.  

i do 6 doz eggs, gang gets artistic, i'm told we're going with star wars theme this year.  um ok.  Start mine in cold water, bring to hard boil, let them go for 5 min then shut off for an hour & drain.  easy peasy, no cracks, no green yolks easy to peel.

PSA for the day - check!  lol

tink - aw hope it's not too busy @ work tomorrow.  

robbie - good luck, twisted how dr's offices tend to call with test results right before close of business on Fridays.


----------



## marciemi

We must be really uninteresting people as we have one fridge (and have never had more) and usually usually barely halfway full (fridge or freezer).  Grew up in a family of hoarders (with probably 7 fridges and a basement you can no longer walk through due to all the junk - mostly expired food - that they still refuse to throw out).    So we're strong believers in only buying what you will use in the next week or two.  

DH & I signed up for the Wine & Dine Half Marathon in November!    Time to lose 20 pounds and actually start training!  Goal is to be able to run half and walk half alternating (pretty sure I'm past the time in my life where I'll ever run 13 miles straight).  

Off to use Benihana vouchers before they expire then hoping to hit Aquatica and then see Village People at Epcot, but weather may not cooperate again (we had similar plans last Saturday and yesterday and tomorrow - going to get it in somewhere!).  

Hoppy Easter everyone!!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......I adore maraschino cherries.........I buy them for cocktails but end up eating half the jar before I can blink........yep, I never have issues shelling eggs either........

Marci.......no expired food in this house.......I keep tabs on everything......we are big meat eaters in this house.....so a visit to the wholesale butcher every couple of months suits us perfectly.......everything else is fresh produce as I don't ever buy frozen ready meals.......

I forgot to add the wine fridge in the kitchen too...........



Such a lazy day today............had coffee with a friend this morning..........made dough for pizza tonight.......tomorrow I have flourless chocolate cake to make and that's about it apart from cook turkey.......not making a big deal as its just the three of us this year.......

So pizza Saturday it is for us tonight.........wild and woolly outside..........heard the shops are mobbed beyond belief.........I'll stay home.

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## macraven

_well, i have nothing interesting to say.
can't compete in the fridge department......
had the issue pcstang is going through and the built in area of my kitchen made it impossible to replace our fridge when it died after we were in the house for 10 days.

only problem is, we have no room for a spare fridge or freezer in the garage.
so every other day to the store for certain items
door side has two shelves and a mini shelf that will hold 3 coke cans.
freezer with 3 shelves.

and all because we had to downsize from what we were used to all our lives.
did not have time to find a carpenter to redo the wood framing around an appliance.

hope all have a great cooking day.
i'm going out with son for burgers in Tn today.

when he mentioned going there, it sounded like a good idea.
yesterday i was on I 75 and it was horrible.
stand still in parts.
either everyone was going to florida or going to family for the holiday weekend.
and this was at 11:30 yesterday, a slow time on the interstate.

the overhead signs has messages of slow down, heavy congestion.
and many police and other flashing vehicles on the side of the interstate.

of all days to hit the big city for us.........ugh_


----------



## tinydancer09

My friend was headed down I 75 and they witnessed a wreck. Got to it before first responders and people in the friends car were first responders so they stopped. Said it was stop and go a lot of the rest of the way. Worst I've ever seen it was when we went sunday after thanksgiving. Poor planning on our part.... We forgot about everyone headed home towards Orlando.... Thoughts were only on everyone going home AWAY from Orlando. It normally takes us 4 hours and it took us over 7. 


Decided to hold off on the turkey til the next weekend I'm home. (April 9) so no thanksgiving experiments this weekend. Just ham, deviled eggs, Mac and cheese, and homemade noodles. Any Yankees around here do the typical homemade noodles in broth for holidays? I'm a southern yank


----------



## ky07

*A quick drive by to say hi homies and hope everyone is well *


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> My friend was headed down I 75 and they witnessed a wreck. Got to it before first responders and people in the friends car were first responders so they stopped. Said it was stop and go a lot of the rest of the way. Worst I've ever seen it was when we went sunday after thanksgiving. Poor planning on our part.... We forgot about everyone headed home towards Orlando.... Thoughts were only on everyone going home AWAY from Orlando. It normally takes us 4 hours and it took us over 7.
> 
> 
> Decided to hold off on the turkey til the next weekend I'm home. (April 9) so no thanksgiving experiments this weekend. Just ham, deviled eggs, Mac and cheese, and homemade noodles.




_ended up not getting to the city

all lanes north were a crawl and got off past chickamauga exit.
passed a two car pile up right before that.
4 sheriff cars, ambulances and two cars in the middle section pulled to the median.
since we were bumper to bumper and going 2 mph, saw them trying to get a back seat passenger out onto a stretcher.

ended up going back home and hitting a chinese buffet.

another day another time for the city and we will avoid the weekend next time.

figure many are done with spring break for schools/colleges and heading north for home.

no traffic going south on I 75

you will have two weekends with great food tinyD.
all sounds yum!_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *A quick drive by to say hi homies and hope everyone is well *




_Hi Ya back StL  !!

well, did you order the tickets yet??




hope you are doing good and will have a great Easter weekend._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *A quick drive by to say hi homies and hope everyone is well *






Mac.........Chinese buffet............getting jealous here..........not a nice thing to see though today with the accident.........horrible.


Our clocks go forward tonight.........always plan to go to bed early to make up for losing that hour.....never do though......

Quiet night with movie I think ahead...........


----------



## macraven

_well, i must have an iron stomach as i ate enough food to cover you and ten other homies at this buffet today....

so you lose one hour of sleep tonight.

that will make you 5 hours different from me then_


----------



## schumigirl

I miss Chinese food!!! Hope you had some shrimp for me........

Yep, back to 5 hour time difference for us. Calling my aunt in LI tomorrow........must remember not to call her too early.........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _Hi Ya back StL  !!
> 
> well, did you order the tickets yet??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you are doing good and will have a great Easter weekend._


*No not yet Mac cause trying to get DW to make the decision to wether she wants just 4 days or does she want the unlimited tickets *


----------



## macraven

If you buy the 3 or 4 day hopper you can upgrade to the AP after you used the tickets

But if you upgrade to power pass, it has bLock out dates

Check the website to see if your dates are good for it


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon all  

Not cooking tomorrow it seems odd not to. I cook every year for the family. Going out to lunch instead. 

Mac I took some Italian butter cookies out of the freezer yesterday and ate to many. They were good going down then I slowly settled into a carbohydrate induced stupor    I like Chinese food. Sounds like you enjoyed the buffet. 

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Cookies are in my main food groups also


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> If you buy the 3 or 4 day hopper you can upgrade to the AP after you used the tickets
> 
> But if you upgrade to power pass, it has bLock out dates
> 
> Check the website to see if your dates are good for it


*Yeah just as soon as I posted the DW asked about the tickets again and decided for 3 park unlimited tickets and sat beside me while I ordered them*


----------



## keishashadow

Ymca! Go Marcie go. Saw them once there think f&w?

Hate seeing Accidents. Holiday travel can be so dangerous

Had an exciting afternoon here

Heard arguing outside up in next block.  Young guy standing with huge bookbAg and beat  old white car couldn't see driver.

Watched the car that was beside the guy back up, angle car and drive straight at him

He flew up on trunk and fell off. Driver drove off like bat outta and I ran inside to grab phone to call 911

Came back out and dude and his large backpack were gone

Turns out likely drug deal gone south. Police indicated that new tactic dealers are using is to set up a buy on a quiet residential street in a nice area but always random and never in same place twice. 

A few have happened recently in other nearby towns. We live a few miles from interstate ergo easy access from urban areas

Sigh


----------



## macraven

No fair Keisha gets all the exciting stuff to see


----------



## RAPstar

I'm watching Eraserhead right now and I wish I hadn't. Oh well at least I never have to watch it again and I'm one movie closer to watching all of David Lynch's films


----------



## tinydancer09

We one side by side fridge and one chest feezer that was donated when my parents sold their big house. The chest freezer doesn't have much in it... We could probably get away with one but I have to freeze things frequently for travel. 

We decided against doing the turkey today and glad we did. Apparently our brother is on a "diet" and wouldn't take leftovers home.


----------



## Lynne G

Just got done watching a batman and flying guy, was overruled from seeing a Disney zoo movie.  Now watching college kids on the court.  

Scary Keisha.  I should be thankful it has been a quiet day and night.

Since we have all given up chocolate for lent, as my DSis says, perfectly fine to eat chocolate at breakfast.

 

Yes indeed, and no chocolate comas ya hear.

Time to kick off the shoes and relax.  Almost time for a cup of tea though.  House is cool.


----------



## macraven

_now you remind me that we were to give something up for lent........duh..._


----------



## tinydancer09

My niece ate so much candy (while annoying us all to near temper breaking point) and then she got sick.

I didn't realize this as I was upstairs. So came back downstairs and started messing with her. She got mad... So I stopped. Then my sister said so your tummy hurts because you ate so much candy when we told you to stop? "Uh huh" and then you got sick because you wouldn't settle down when we asked you too "yessssssssss" and then you got mad at Terri for pestering you just like you were doing us "(whimpers) yesssss " did you learn your lesson? "Yesssssssss" 

Kids are so hard headed. Lol. What can you do.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> My niece ate so much candy (while annoying us all to near temper breaking point) and then she got sick.
> 
> I didn't realize this as I was upstairs. So came back downstairs and started messing with her. She got mad... So I stopped. Then my sister said so your tummy hurts because you ate so much candy when we told you to stop? "Uh huh" and then you got sick because you wouldn't settle down when we asked you too "yessssssssss" and then you got mad at Terri for pestering you just like you were doing us "(whimpers) yesssss " did you learn your lesson? "Yesssssssss"
> 
> Kids are so hard headed. Lol. What can you do.



Make them work in labor camps like the good ole days


----------



## macraven

Now that is funny Robbie


----------



## schumigirl

Janet that is scary..........still looks like if they change areas you've had your fill where you live.........still, makes one a bit nervous!

Robbie.......lol.........

StL........good boy.......you'll be in the good books now they're ordered.........

Give something up for lent  I'm the opposite........yup.......I take up something naughty for lent just to be contrary.........always a little bit of a rebel still there.......I always got into trouble at school for telling my teachers I wasn't giving anything up........


Still wild and windy here.......rain seems to have stopped and sun is kinda shining.......but not got a lot of hope for a nice Sunday........

Still I make the best turkey around, so looking forward to that today.......everyone asks me how my turkey is always so buttery and never dry.........never tell them though.......

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## schumigirl

*Since I don`t eat chocolate...........



*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hope all get to enjoy their turkey and ham dinners.  And hope Mac finds an open dinner place.

Grocery stores are at a brisk clip early today.  With teens, I am always out of food.
 

Yeah, TinyD, kids sometimes have to learn hard lessons.  At least you did not have to clean up a protein spill.

And so Mac does not forget the day of the week it is:


----------



## keishashadow

Hoppy Easter all...

'ya bunch of good eggs


----------



## macraven

You are a good egg too Keisha !


The only two places that will be open today is Krystal's and Waffle House 

Just like it was on Christmas Day 


But WM is open until 4 today



I read the spoiler sites last night for wd
Tonigjt will be good but next week will be better!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Make them work in labor camps like the good ole days


My kids think our house is the labor camp cuz *gasp* they have chores to do. And since I worked yesterday today is CLEANING day while turkey roasts. Seriously I stick to kitchen floor when I walk but "nobody" knows anything about it...

Late to the fridge convo but FWIW-I have my "original" (meaning the first fridge we bought for our first house 18 years ago) side by side, 2 upright freezers in garage (one full of beef and venison and vegetables, the other is reserved for extra cookie dough-we are independent distributors for Otis Spunkmeyer as well as World's finest Chocolate) plus wine fridge in basement...

Happy Easter All!!
Have ~dozen eggs sitting on counter from chickens past few days-only way I can get the super fresh eggs to peel is to steam them.  Snipped bunch of herbs yesterday to make the compound butter for turkey today-first real test of new oven (got a new gas stove with double oven for Christmas). Was gorgeous yesterday-sat on deck when I got home. Rain today.


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Janet that is scary..........still looks like if they change areas you've had your fill where you live.........still, makes one a bit nervous!
> 
> Robbie.......lol.........
> 
> StL........good boy.......you'll be in the good books now they're ordered.........
> 
> Give something up for lent  I'm the opposite........yup.......I take up something naughty for lent just to be contrary.........always a little bit of a rebel still there.......I always got into trouble at school for telling my teachers I wasn't giving anything up........
> 
> 
> Still wild and windy here.......rain seems to have stopped and sun is kinda shining.......but not got a lot of hope for a nice Sunday........
> 
> Still I make the best turkey around, so looking forward to that today.......everyone asks me how my turkey is always so buttery and never dry.........never tell them though.......
> 
> Have a great Sunday.........


But but but... I need to learn how to make a turkey!!!


----------



## ky07

Happy Easter homies
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Janet is a good egg too..........

Tiny.........I'm sure you cook a lovely turkey!!

St L.......Happy Easter to you too........and everyone else.........


Robbie........love the pictures you posted!!!


Just finished Easter dinner..........turkey was lush!! Full up now.........boys have had dessert.......none for me.......

So far today, we have had high winds, sunshine, sleet, hailstones, sun, rain, thunder and now sun is bursting in the sky.........but not cold.

Lazy night ahead......although I do have to make flourless choc cake for DS.......I forgot this morning........will make it for tomorrow.....

Cup of tea time..........


----------



## Robo56

There are rules on how to eat a chocolate bunny.


----------



## keishashadow

robo - lol love that pic! only ate i piece of chocolate today, unfortunately sampled nearly everything else i cooked, stick a fork in me.

getting ready to watch TWD i taped.  Black Sails season ended yesterday, Game of Thrones won't start for another month...guess i'll have a chance to clear off the rest of taped stuff.


----------



## macraven

Wd was ok

When you read spoilers the shock doesn't happen 

Which is the way I like it

TD on now


----------



## tinydancer09

Watching TWD now. Would have started on time.... But apparently I ruined someone's vacation by making it rain for 4 days and a different one because we only stock charcoal grills.  You can only please so many people. Unfortunately I actually care how my people enjoy their vacations and somewhat take it personally when the don't. Bleh...SHAKE IT OFF SHAKE IT OFF


----------



## macraven

_the vacationers will calm down and be happy when mr sun comes out and the monsoon leaves...._


----------



## schumigirl

My boy watches Game of thrones Janet........suggested it may not be for me..........don't think it`s something I would watch with him anyway due to some of the content.......never mind there is a vertically challenged person in it.........


We have WD tonight............it is chucking it down here and blowing a gale outside......not nice at all. Won`t be going out.......we have rest of turkey to nibble on so we wont starve........not much chance of that!!!

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

What color is your umbrella?  Soaking rain.  Might not be that bad, but at 40 degrees, it's cold.  Was gifted tulips yesterday, but had to keep them inside, was below freezing last night, so I guess I will plant them later this week.  






 and it feels like it.  After a nice long week-end, it's back to routine, well for me, the kids get an extra day off.  I left them sound asleep. Made a large cup of tea, and ready for another.

I hope you all had a nice holiday week-end.  Ham leftovers are always appreciated, and my DSis was generous.  And we ate like pigs!  LOL

and a funny:


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, lots to do and i'm running in low gear.

I'm not worried re cliffhanger on TWD, other than not feeling the upcoming BB bat weilding neegan...that sort of violence just not my cuppa tea.  

carole lol yes, GoT might not be your jam   Last season's DVD is sitting waiting for a binge.


----------



## macraven

Happy Monday morning time homies!


----------



## Robo56

Morning all  sunny here so far. Took my car into be serviced just settled down for a cup of coffee.


----------



## macraven

_Hey !!!

i love your new tag, so fitting with the avator picture_


----------



## schumigirl

BB wielding Negan???? Not liking the sound of that........I don't like gratuitous violence either.......always look away........it's my excuse for having my iPad attached to my hand while watching some shows......


Spent all day doing one job........it involves holiday pics and photobucket.......all day. I did vacuum and iron first and clean up kitchen........not much else.......

Got friends popping round. I have a use for the coffee maker I won. Someone who lives near my friends daughter has been burgled....... Awful. So all of us are trying to get stuff together to give to them......bless them.......so unfair. So I have a few things to give to them........

Hope you all having a good Monday........


----------



## macraven

_guess we know where the coffee machine you won is going......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _guess we know where the coffee machine you won is going......._



Yep. I have no use for it anyway.

Glad I never donated it somewhere. 

My friend, husband and friends granddaughter are on way soon.........the 2 year old hasn't been taught the word no yet! Until she is in my house.......she seems to understand no when I say it.........think it annoys my friend a little she does what I tell her but has their life.........won't be here long though. 

Then later there's a marvel movie with Chris Hemsworth and Robert Downey Jr on tonight........


----------



## macraven

_but you will be watching dead before that movie......


good luck using the words No and Stop when company comes.
i was never shy to tell a little, Stop......and they would listen to me when i said that.
they ignored me if i said no, maybe because they heard that word so much they just ignored it._


----------



## Robo56

Mac thanks to you


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _but you will be watching dead before that movie......
> 
> 
> good luck using the words No and Stop when company comes.
> i was never shy to tell a little, Stop......and they would listen to me when i said that.
> they ignored me if i said no, maybe because they heard that word so much they just ignored it._



Me too.......this kid is spoiled rotten.....much to her grand mothers annoyance, but mother is one of these that believes every "new" way to bring up a kid, sets no boundaries ........she forgets that others don't find her little snowflake a joy at all to be around. 

Funny thing is the little one actually likes me........lol.......

Forgot I have to tivo WD and watch it later.......prefer to do that and miss the ads.......I'm sure the programme only lasts about 8 minutes!


----------



## Robo56

Schumi that is so nice of you and all your friends to help out those folks who were burgled.
Your sticky on Portofino is great.  Wow you have really done a lot of work on RPR and PBH. It is much appreciated by all.

Mac I see your hard at work on the Sea world section.  That hard work is going to pay off in more people visiting I think. I have only been 2 times and that was spread out over many years.
Looks like Gina Gina helped with lots of pics. I will have to look into Discovery Cove etc... Thanks for all your hard work.

Lynne sending some sunshine your way

Can't remember who else i saw here that is going back to Universal in May, but i seen some nice APH rates up today for Portofino. Hope this helps any of the other homies that are going.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Robo.

you forgot to add Keisha as she has done a lot of input on SW also



if we all do what your tag states, you aren't going to hypnotize us and send you loads of chocolates, are you.........._


----------



## Robo56

Schumi you have a way with words little snowflake 

I' am sorry Keisha thanks for all your hard work too.

Haha I'am afraid after that picture of the proper way to eat chocolate bunny's. I would probably only receive ones with the ears and butts bitten out of them


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, Ugh, I say NO to my kids, but a mother said to her little one, please, that's not for you, thank you.  What?  Little one was taking something breakable off the table.  I agree with politeness, but that mother says we should not say no to our kids. Snowflakes fall everywhere apparently.  

Robo, hope your coffee was delicious, and the car did not have a large bill when serviced.  And thanks for the sun.  I am hoping I don't need an umbrella, DD has a soccer game tonight.   

Mac, hope the rain is gone for you.  We'll be done in another day or so, then more rain at the end of the week.  By then, we'll be around 70, and then I don't care if raining as much.  

Patiently waiting to see if APH rates will be open when I am there in October.  So far, just SMSM.  Waiting for Cheaptickets and Orbitz to have some discounts for that time too.  Still deciding if I want to buy my mickey party ticket from Disney or from SOG.  I'd at least save tax with SOG, just not sure that's worth it.  Hoping to have as nice weather as had last year. 

Still cool outside and inside, so ready for another cup of tea.  Mostly to just hug the mug. 






 Later.....


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi that is so nice of you and all your friends to help out those folks who were burgled.
> Your sticky on Portofino is great.  Wow you have really done a lot of work on RPR and PBH. It is much appreciated by all.
> .



Thanks robo........you have to help don't you........just glad I can do something. Think they're sorted between us all and his family........

Glad you like the threads........

Yes snowflake seems appropriate for so many nowadays..........

Lynne, yes I never have any problems dealing with other people's kids.......tell it like it is. They usually understand. I'm not really an ogre........



Calling one of my cousins in Canada later........they're still in Orlando same time as us........haven't seen them in a long time.......wasnt even sure where they moved to within Canada a few years ago.......we're very close


----------



## macraven

Lynne last night AP rates were released for April and May

I expect AP rates for our October days to come out mid April or around the  19-20


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*


----------



## macraven

Hi homie!!

Got those tickets bought now, ?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Hi homie!!
> 
> Got those tickets bought now, ?


*Yes ordered and should be in hand in few days.*
*DW says now that we have tickets this vacation is set in stone and no turning back *


----------



## macraven

As if she had to remind you....


----------



## macraven

_i'm just waiting for morning time so i can catch the minionions again here.

i don't know how you all do it and find the most precious ones out there.
you don't realize what a kick i get out of them...
_
_unless tinyD comes back tonight and shares more..........._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

It's been a lovely day here...spent the afternoon doing yard work...I hosed the pollen off of my car this morning and noticed that it had returned this afternoon...talk about an exercise in futility...makes me wish I had bought a yellow car.

Good news is I talked  Trey into going with me this fallI knew he couldn't resist the new Kong ride...all it took was showing him the latest videos now the airfare watch begins.

A belated happy Easter, happy spring, happy, happy everything...


----------



## macraven

_tink why don't you drive instead of flying?

i haven't found any decent fares yet.
i would be ok to drive solo but hate paying out $375 in hotel parking fee at rpr.....

the car will be sitting in the lot the entire time i am at the darkside.
only time it will be driven is to get there and return home.

parking at atlanta airport would be up there in price also as i plan to have 4 days at disney prior of moving to the darkside.
did find a groome place where i can get a shuttle but the hours aren't the best for me.
so what i would have to do is figure out better hours of that shuttle and then find air that would work with it.

getting to mitchell field in milwaukee or to ohare in chicago for past flights were cheap compared to the extras i have down here.

Up north, i could get a private car service for under $100 round trip and that included tips to the airports.


what type of flights are you finding out of atlanta?_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> As if she had to remind you....


I know right lol


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _tink why don't you drive instead of flying?
> 
> i haven't found any decent fares yet.
> i would be ok to drive solo but hate paying out $375 in hotel parking fee at rpr....._



Holy cow is that an exaggeration or are you actually staying for 18 days?!

For that price I'll drive you down to Orlando and drop you off from Tallahassee lol!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

DONE! And I returned to the gym today! 

I never a actually know what day of the week it is. I work at home... 
Remember the people who think I control the weather? Them. 

My wine has a problem breathing lately.


----------



## pcstang

I tell my kids no a lot...they know what that means! Landed in Lexington KY today. Wow! It's beautiful here! Horse farms everywhere and dogwoods in full bloom!


----------



## macraven

_that last one is a hoot and a half tinyD

wish i could give you an extra like for that one!!


no, i like long stays when i go in october for hhn ...
i can do the parks in spurts and meet up with homies 

and i like to do about 6 nights of hhn

i don't have to get up every morning at 6:30 am so i can be ready for EE to the parks.
a few of the mornings i do hit parry hotter with EE and then go slow and use the regular line for some of the rides.

i like doing the mummy in the regular line as you miss all that good stuff when you use express.
same for MIB, Spiderman and Dr Doom.

i take one day out for just wandering in the parks taking pictures and if i am lucky, do the surveys.
one survey i got $40 and coupons for food for one hour of my time.

my time is my own and i fly by the seat of my pants...

i take advantage of the express pass and do the rides when i get a late start to the parks.

i'm usually at the darkside 5 nights before other homies come in.
and i'm there about 5 nights once they all leave.

i make it a totally relaxing vacation.
i eat when i want (jakes is open until 2 am), hit city walk for restaurants, mini golf is not too hot or take in a movie that i want to see.

i'm hooked on the penny/quarter press machines and wander around finding ones that have different characters 
bad thing is i now have 14 cat in the hat, same penny press, since i keep forgetting to write down what characters i already have.
always on the search for minionions....

so yes, i do make my october trip a long stay.

other stays are 5 days and fun.
a few short stays of 2 nights with 3 full days at times.

air fare out of ohare or milwaukee was never expensive once i figured out when to book.
the down time of getting to airports was not an issue either as i went in off times to avoid chicago traffic.

now down in Ga, that Atlanta traffic is worse then chicago for me.
if i van shuttle to the airport, i'm told i need to make the shuttle two hours prior to the flights due to traffic tie ups.
then i would be waiting in the airport for an hour before it loads.
then a 90 minute flight into orlando.

i could drive to my brothers place in florida in five hours.
but i could fly cheaper including shuttle costs than pay for hotel parking at UO.

should i flip a coin to decide fly or drive?
i'd rather fly and if i don't get airfare set up, i'll have to end up driving...._


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I tell my kids no a lot...they know what that means! Landed in Lexington KY today. Wow! It's beautiful here! Horse farms everywhere and dogwoods in full bloom!


_that is one city i really enjoyed.
beautiful everywhere!_


----------



## tinydancer09

Gotcha! Yeah I think I remember that from last year now. 

Atlanta is the worst. My best friend lives up there and I convince her to come here instead because my nerves can't handle ATL i75.

Also, do you still have your long hair? I'm sitting here threatening to chop mine after growing for 3 years or so. It has something crunchy in it.... And is giving me a headache in a pony tail but can't do gym with it down... Or teach dance. Or be in the wind at the each. I had long hair that I grew for 10 years when I was a kid and donated... Think it's time again. 

got one more minion for you... 
 


Goodnight!


----------



## macraven

_chopped the hair off last november to the top of the shoulders.
i give every 3 years to locks of love 

haven't decided how long to let it grow this time.
i just don't want to deal with the upkeep of waist length long hair anymore.

had to have much of a style when hair is long.
it just hangs there._


----------



## tinydancer09

Same! I'm a bit short but it's down to the small of my back. To the point it must be in a bun when I'm doing anything with food (including eating) or it gets in the way! I know gross. I can't do anything with it... I can't let it air dry as it turns into a very scary looking frizzy curly straight THING. Takes me 10 minutes to blow dry.... Annoying to the point where I despise getting it wet because I don't want to have to start all over. Time to chop! I was going to ask your expert skills with dealing with it but I guess I've learned we're in the same boat. 3 years and it's on the chop block!


----------



## tink1957

Mac...to answer your question about airfare...the cheapest I've seen it was $124 rt but it only lasted 1 day.  Usually around Memorial day sw has a good sale so I'm waiting till then unless it goes down to $98 again like last year.  No driving for us since we live only 1 hour from the airport and it's easy to find someone to drive us.


----------



## schumigirl

*At the risk of minion overload............*


----------



## schumigirl

In case you missed it.....it`s Tuesday.............

Busy morning ahead.......but pancake time first.........wooooooooo

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne last night AP rates were released for April and May
> 
> I expect AP rates for our October days to come out mid April or around the  19-20




Thanks Mac.  I'll start my search around then.  Really hoping to get lower than the rate I currently have.


----------



## Lynne G

Minion loving here.  Ahh, after the winds of change, had a messy hair evening, and that is an understatement, it's now feeling like freezing to start the day, but a great shot of the half moon in the west, and a big ol' sun ball rising in the east.  Yes, still windy, but oh the sun!  So nice to see.  






    I'm much more chipper today.  Ice tea, and with a warm sweater on, it's not as cold inside yet.  

On the driving thing versus flying, not sure Mac.  I have no issue driving, the most I do is around  6 or so hours by myself.  I usually like to start in the mid morning, so that I travel in daylight.  While it wastes most of the day, I don't mind.  I'm lucky, I can take a train right to the airport.  I'll have a rental, and will have to pay for parking at RPR.  While it does add an expense to my stay, and while I sometime just leave it in the lot, I like being able to come and go as I please.  I like taking short trips to restaurants or stores while I am at Universal.  And since i have an AP to Sea World, I may travel there for a couple of hours to see the Halloween stuff in that park.  My rental will more likely sit in the lot at FQ, as I use the buses most of the time.   Looking forward to some DISer meets again this year.  I'll be leaving the day before Gina comes, so I'll sadly miss her again. Wishing Marcie has no issues this year to keep her from a meet.

Pc, wish my business travels got me to a nice place like that.  Lucky.  It is a very scenic place.  Love horse farms.

And with that, get your Minion sunglasses:





 and enjoy this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  Having my cup of coffee this morning  and the sun is shining 

You guys are cracking me up with all the minion pics this morning


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone  Having my cup of coffee this morning  and the sun is shining
> 
> You guys are cracking me up with all the minion pics this morning
> View attachment 158897


Oh my goodness.........coffee spill time 
Can't stop laughing!!!


----------



## Kivara

Morning all and happy belated Easter! Looks like everyone's been in pretty good spirits! Mac, have you gotten the Minion pressed pennies in the parking garage area? There were several machines (4-5) around a desk or soda area...just saw it for the first time last year after taking the CB shuttle back to CityWalk.

Off to clean MY hamster's cage...silly DS#2 thinks it's his hamster since he got it for his birthday...but who has done all the feedings and cleanings? yup, mom. Anyway, I'm going to clean a cage and post a chore chart reminder today...I bet if I threaten to charge him $20 every time I clean the cage, he won't forget anymore


----------



## Kivara




----------



## Lynne G

Kivara, didn't you know that all defaults to mom?  LOL  Yep, the dog, the wash, the cleaning, meal prep, taxi service........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## KStarfish82

Stopping in for a quick      Don't get much time on the computer nowadays....hope everyone is well!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see ya KFish.........hope everything is good with little ones.......and you both of course.......

Been one of those days today..........internet shopping is a blessing!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, welcome to motherhood, the place where we can hold a baby and type at the sametime....

glad you stopped in.
figured you had your hands full with the toddler and newbie.


call in your sister to come do your laundry for you.
and while she is there visiting you, maybe she will cook dinner........!_


----------



## RAPstar

So apparently my body hates me and I might be dying. But I'm overdramatic. Had to come into the doc today for an urgent appt. I'd go into detail, but I'd rather not. Just cross your fingers for me.


----------



## tink1957

Robbie...hope everything goes well with your appointment...sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> So apparently my body hates me and I might be dying. But I'm overdramatic. Had to come into the doc today for an urgent appt. I'd go into detail, but I'd rather not. Just cross your fingers for me.



Fingers and toes crossed Robbie........you don't need to go into detail for us, no need. But we're thinking of you......

Internet isn't a place for sharing everything!!! 



Chucking down with rain here......nearly bedtime for us........

Wondering what I can do tomorrow........


----------



## tinydancer09

Robbie, my body hates me too. I don't have a gall bladder anymore and sometimes ONLY SOMETIMES my body hates dairy fat and fried foods. I got it taken out when I was 22 and we estimate it's been "Dead" since I was in middle school... thats when the dairy fat intolerance happened. I get deathly ill when I eat spinach too. Hope it's not too, too serious and can be solved.


----------



## Kivara

Robbie prayers and well-wishes for you!


----------



## Robo56

Sending prayers up to Gods ears for you RAPstar. Lots of good healing thoughts coming your way. Hang in there


----------



## RAPstar

So apparently I set a record with my doc: I had the highest triglyceride count he's ever seen. And my blood sugar is high. And there's other stuff but the other test results are needed first. Needless to say, insulin and a cholesterol pill and more to come. There goes trying all the Butterbeer variations. Well all the walking may help. But at least 1 hot and 1 cold. And maybe like a piece of the fudge eaten over several days. And 1 fishy green ale. And 1 bowl of earl grey ice cream. Wait what was I talking about again?


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> So apparently I set a record with my doc: I had the highest triglyceride count he's ever seen. And my blood sugar is high. And there's other stuff but the other test results are needed first. Needless to say, insulin and a cholesterol pill and more to come. There goes trying all the Butterbeer variations. Well all the walking may help. But at least 1 hot and 1 cold. And maybe like a piece of the fudge eaten over several days. And 1 fishy green ale. And 1 bowl of earl grey ice cream. Wait what was I talking about again?


high triglycerides and blood sugar go hand in hand. Do you drink energy drinks? lots of reg sodas? eat candy? ALL those cause high triglycerides and high sugars-
PM me if you want diet suggestions if your MD doesn't refer you to a Dietitian (I am an RD).  I really have a pet peeve with MD's who throw pills at patients without also getting to the actual cause of the issue  Hang in there- all the walking and relaxing will help with those too!


----------



## macraven

Robbie you are too special to kick the bucket yet 

Meds and diet change will help a lot with those two problems. 

Hugs and prayers for you

I have a brother with triglycerides in the 900 range 
Meds he started are helping to reduce that level

Start your medicine treatment now so you can have butterbeer on you upcoming vacation


----------



## Lynne G

Good thoughts your way Robbie.  Fingers and all crossed that you get it all straitened out and are healthy again.

Another night going down to freezing again.  Oh well.  Enjoyed a blustery, cool sunny day.  Hope the wind dies down soon.  My poor hair.  Guess I am glad it isn't past the middle of my back.

 

Not really.    Hope all will have a good night.  And hope Kfish gets a restful one.  Hang in there Kfish, hugs to the little guppies.  

Time to put a pot of tea on.  It is that sort of night so far.  Later homies.    Hugs to all that need one.


----------



## RAPstar

Monykalyn said:


> high triglycerides and blood sugar go hand in hand. Do you drink energy drinks? lots of reg sodas? eat candy? ALL those cause high triglycerides and high sugars-
> PM me if you want diet suggestions if your MD doesn't refer you to a Dietitian (I am an RD).  I really have a pet peeve with MD's who throw pills at patients without also getting to the actual cause of the issue  Hang in there- all the walking and relaxing will help with those too!



Oh I'm a horrible eater. Tho I try to keep to diet drinks, sugar free energy drinks, and tea/coffee with Splenda. Tho I always forget about the sugar in milk when I have coffee. But my weakness is ice cream, and Starbucks iced sugar cookies, and fried food, and cake, and Mexican food. Wait what was I talking about again?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Robbie you are too special to kick the bucket yet
> 
> Meds and diet change will help a lot with those two problems.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for you
> 
> I have a brother with triglycerides in the 900 range
> Meds he started are helping to reduce that level
> 
> Start your medicine treatment now so you can have butterbeer on you upcoming vacation



Mine were 4000. My blood sample looked like a strawberry milkshake


----------



## macraven

Well look on the bright side that it wasn't 5000.....

You'll get the levels down 
You are young and you can do it


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Mine were 4000. My blood sample looked like a strawberry milkshake



Yeeeaaahhh-that might possibly be a record  We actually have a journal at the office of the highest/wackiest labs we have seen. The Blood Alcohol levels of some of our repeaters would kill (literally) me.   

Small changes...can bring big results


----------



## macraven

_a shout out to the Bluer family !!

hope all is going smoother for you all and Mom is improving with nurse Mrs Bluer's help.



and where is buckeev now?_


----------



## macraven

_i'm thinking we need to figure out when all the homies are going to be in the darkside this october.
do we want to make a new thread and titled it:

who is going home in october?

or do we want to just post here and keep an update every 4 pages so it would be easy to find?


most of us like a meet and greet so we can put a face to a name

i'll go with what the majority decides.
we can give it a week or so then all have time to chime in on it._


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Mine were 4000. My blood sample looked like a strawberry milkshake


I was going to ask you what they were because mine were high. I had my blood tested the Monday I got back from Disney. Mine were "only" 495 though and I decreased them down to 200 by my best. HOLY COW! Carbs will get you to. They turn to sugar. And alcohol. I'm sorry  I know how hard it is to radically change diet. I refused to take meds I order to save my liver so I had no choice but to change. 



I'll more than likely be there again for my birthday in September. Bummer. think I'm going to give HHN a try... My BFF wants to (the one that's afraid of clowns.) I said I'd only do it if we did it with my brother. His pass expires before my birthday so it's looking like opening weekend. Joy joy


----------



## macraven

*What are “healthy” levels of TGs and cholesterol?**



Healthy Range1
Borderline Levels1
Unhealthy Range1
TGs
Less than 200
200-399
  More than 400

HDL-C (high-density lipoprotein) the "good" cholesterol

At least 50


  Less than 40
LDL-C (low-density lipoprotein)
the "bad" cholesterol


Less than 130
if otherwise healthy; less than 100 if "high risk"†
130 - 159
  More than 160


web md and Mayo clinic states:

The National Cholesterol Education Program sets guidelines for triglyceride levels:

Normal triglycerides means there are less than 150 milligrams per deciliter (mg/dL).

Borderline high triglycerides = 150 to 199 mg/dL.

High triglycerides = 200 to 499 mg/dL.

Very high triglycerides = 500 mg/dL or higher.

High triglyceride levels may lead to heart disease, especially in people with low levels of "good" cholesterol and high levels of "bad" cholesterol, and in people with type 2 diabetes. Experts disagree, though, on just how bad of an effect high triglyceride levels by themselves have on the heart.

_tinyD, 200 was acceptable about 10 years ago.
charts have been revised and my internist wants his patients to have lower than 197 now.
exercise is a good way besides diet to lower the numbers._


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh yeah Mac, I know 200 Isn't good either, but it's way better than 495 and I did that in 6 months. Honestly think 495 was inaccurate as I had just gotten back from Disney the day before and had been drinking wine less than 12 hours before the blood test. I naturally have high cholesterol. Ive had it since I was 12. Oddly enough that side of the family doesn't die from that. It's the other side that has perfect blood levels that drops dead from heart attack. (Stress) I can't remember my other levels but I know my good cholesterol was above the expected level. Overall was 267 and I want to say I got it down to 216ish in 6 months. Not sure what it is now.

I do what I can and I have taught dance since I was 15 (along with taking dance when I was in school) which keeps me active. Even when I was at the peak of health I had high levels of everything with more than perfect blood pressure. I just wasn't willing to start Lipitor at 22 and I'm still not willing to start it at 25. I already take a lot of medicine and all honesty it already makes me feel "broken." And I once I start medicine in my brain it's going to go "this will fix it eat the cheeseburger."


And now I'm sitting here second guessing all those numbers. Maybe it was my cholesterol that had gotten down to 200 and I don't know my Tri. All I know for sure is they were more than cut in half..... Time to look for some paper work because now I'm curious


Update: found it. At 22 5 months before my gall bladder was removed I had 
Total 230 previous 267
Tri: 225 previous 455
ldl: 127 previous 169
Hdl 58 previous 43

Test was April previous was mid December. 5 months. 

Haven't been tested since surgery. Probably should this year. sigh.... 25 going on 60.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Robbie you are too special to kick the bucket yet
> 
> Meds and diet change will help a lot with those two problems.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for you
> 
> I have a brother with triglycerides in the 900 range
> Meds he started are helping to reduce that level
> 
> Start your medicine treatment now so you can have butterbeer on you upcoming vacation




Robbie.......this is good advice.

Sometimes the Internet is full of TMI.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

I have a glass that holds exactly one bottle of wine..........used it once.


Happy Wednesday..........beautiful day here, but so cold........taking my son out for lunch today.......and not to Subway.....although think he would prefer that....lol......simple tastes.

Have a good day..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have a lovely lunch with your DS, Schumi.  So nice.  We're below freezing again, and a brisk wind.  So bright sun, but it doesn't make it feel warm.  

And, it is Wednesday, so camel is needed:






Then again,






  (and eeek Schumi, a glass that holds enough to fill a wine bottle?)

Finally,
Always more minions:










And with that, I need a very large cup of hot tea.  I wish I was at the beach, I need warmer temps.

Get your coffee and start the day all you homies!

And Mac, I vote for an October thread rather than here.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all...another chilly morning, but it's supposed to get up to 70 today!

Robbie, hope they can get a good game plan for you!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my big cuppa coffee this morning  glad for it. 

Schumi my guess is you survived the visit from the little snowflake? Did you drink the whole glass that held  the bottle of wine?

Mac I am good on what ever you decide on posting dates in October. 

Lynne thank you for the warm minion buns this morning LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......yep holds a whole bottle and not a drop more! 

Robo.......yes, the snowflake didn't stay long.......I take care of her occasionally if my friend has something on medically......she knows me and genuinely behaves herself with me......but soon as mum or grandma are around she turns into a monster!!!

Haven't used that glass in a long, long while!! It's tucked away where I can't reach it easily........lesson learned......it was funny though.......I hadn't moved for ages,fun evening with friends......drank the wine over the evening.......with a straw as it was heavy........ Stood up to go to bathroom and almost fell flat on my face.......no idea whose brilliant idea it was to use a straw......


Had nice lunch with son today, no need for dinner tonight for us......although DH may want fed........may send for takeout for him and save cooking for one.


----------



## macraven

Just love camel and minionion pics here!

This weekend I'll do a October date list for all to have a way to set up meet and greets 

And I will make it a sticky but release it after mid October


----------



## Monykalyn

Wish I was gonna be in that october meetup  Still working on DH-he wants to get season passes to Silver Dollar City this year again (been 5 years since we had season pass).  Too bad tix to Uni aren't as cheap as those LOL.

Love the minion buns!

My day "off" - been up since 6 with a huge to do list-trying to get all the running done before storms hit tonight. Decided to stop for a second and eat lunch since all I have had so far today is a cup of coffee-took my travel mug with me on errands but been too busy to drink much-may be why headache is starting

Don't get too too hung up on cholesterol numbers-it is still really speculation as to what the numbers mean and IF they even relate to heart disease-more important to check the types/sizes of the LDL number (but most docs don't order that nor know how to interpret) and inflammation/chronic stress is a much larger factor (but this doesn't make the drug companies who manufacture statins happy. Severe bias in pharm funded studies). Also my patients with cardiac disease and especially those needing a bypass have low serum vit D levels(although we don't check everyone-all those who have been checked are low); most have smoking history, and many are either undiagnosed diabetic, pre diabetic range or full blown diabetic. Our cardiac surgeons have been involved in a study and collecting data on blood sugar and bypass for a decade now-I am trying to convince them checking Vit D levels should be added to the panel.  Statins also have some serious side effects-number one among them is depleting CoQ10-which is a major deal for muscle function-guess which organ is also muscle? So I always recommend supplementing if on statin.

Sorry for the PSA-as an RD I am constantly educating on this and how to increase Vit D levels and improve blood sugar and lower inflammation with foods


----------



## macraven

Used to go to silver dollar city when I lived in the St. Louis area

Since last there, it has grown full blown entertainment place for all ages 

I'll tell you why Vitamin D is not added to the normal list..... All due to the cost of that one test

I have been on prescription high level Vit D for 3 years 
Endo doc needs my levels higher than my 5 
The test costs are $970 for it
My insurance co will only allow it once every 12 months
Exceptions for 3 month testing is allowed when I reach 17 and drop down again


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Wish I was gonna be in that october meetup  Still working on DH-he wants to get season passes to Silver Dollar City this year again (been 5 years since we had season pass).  Too bad tix to Uni aren't as cheap as those LOL.
> 
> Love the minion buns!
> 
> My day "off" - been up since 6 with a huge to do list-trying to get all the running done before storms hit tonight. Decided to stop for a second and eat lunch since all I have had so far today is a cup of coffee-took my travel mug with me on errands but been too busy to drink much-may be why headache is starting
> 
> Don't get too too hung up on cholesterol numbers-it is still really speculation as to what the numbers mean and IF they even relate to heart disease-more important to check the types/sizes of the LDL number (but most docs don't order that nor know how to interpret) and inflammation/chronic stress is a much larger factor (but this doesn't make the drug companies who manufacture statins happy. Severe bias in pharm funded studies). Also my patients with cardiac disease and especially those needing a bypass have low serum vit D levels(although we don't check everyone-all those who have been checked are low); most have smoking history, and many are either undiagnosed diabetic, pre diabetic range or full blown diabetic. Our cardiac surgeons have been involved in a study and collecting data on blood sugar and bypass for a decade now-I am trying to convince them checking Vit D levels should be added to the panel.  Statins also have some serious side effects-number one among them is depleting CoQ10-which is a major deal for muscle function-guess which organ is also muscle? So I always recommend supplementing if on statin.
> 
> Sorry for the PSA-as an RD I am constantly educating on this and how to increase Vit D levels and improve blood sugar and lower inflammation with foods


I think you're my new BFF! I'm so tired of hearing that I'm going to die because of Cholesterol levels. Do we know that? No. Is it a possibility. Yes. Is it possible something ELSE might cause it and you'd never know? YES. I just try to say on the middle track... don't eat terribly, but don't starve myself or make myself hate eating. Exercise, but I don't live in the gym. If it bites me in the butt then so what? My grandma was a straight shooter and died at 63 of cancer. My granny smoked for 70 years and was on the larger side and lived untiL COPD caught up with her in her 80s. Live well, be happy. Don't ignore signs... but yeah... off my soapbox for now.


----------



## macraven

Wish we could fast forward to Sunday so I could watch walking dead


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunday my youngest hits double digits


----------



## ky07

Robbie I know how you feel about all this cause at some point in time I thought the same cause after suffering a heart attack I was put on pills for diabetes and heart and 3 different ones for high blood pressure.
So hang in there cause it took me awhile to get use to all of it and I still find myself cheating once in awhile


----------



## RAPstar

WE ARE CAUGHT UP ON EMAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's pretty much been my day.


----------



## tink1957

My philosophy on Drs is to avoid them...it's to their advantage to keep you sick.  I may die tomorrow from some undisclosed illness but I am blissfully unaware and I'm fine with it.  I guess it comes from my mom who took me to the doctor for every little thing when I was a kid.  I try to stay active and eat reasonably well. 

I guess I'll just miss everyone going in October, my dates are 9/20 - 27...maybe next year

Waiting for TWD too Mac...is it Sunday yet?


----------



## macraven

Wish it was tink 



I'm at Walmart love coming here when it is empty



Tink did you buy the airfare yet?
Can you move your dates around at all?
I should be there at Disney during your sept dates just depends when I book air

Saw flights are holding at $70 each way on SW


----------



## tink1957

Still holding out for a memorial day sale on SW.  I could probably adjust my dates by a day or 2 if necessary.  I have my priorities....must meet up with mac and Carole


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Sunday my youngest hits double digits


_so does that mean you will let him watch walking dead with the rest of us......?


hope he has a very happy birthday
but will be back sunday for the wishes again._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Still holding out for a memorial day sale on SW.  I could probably adjust my dates by a day or 2 if necessary.  I have my priorities....must meet up with mac and Carole


_how low was the memorial day sale last year?
i see $70 for sept/oct dates now with only one or two at $80 due to a mid day time flight.

have you ever used Groome?
i checked into it and it is about $40 for the shuttle to atlanta airport.
peeps on yelp have not been kind in their reviews of this company but none of them were injured with the transportation company.

i think it will be cheaper for me to shuttle to ATL than to drive and pay for parking.
saw the rates and they run $9 - $30 a day......

i'm getting tempted to fly instead of drive now._


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> My philosophy on Drs is to avoid them...it's to their advantage to keep you sick.  I may die tomorrow from some undisclosed illness but I am blissfully unaware and I'm fine with it.  I guess it comes from my mom who took me to the doctor for every little thing when I was a kid.  I try to stay active and eat reasonably well.
> 
> I guess I'll just miss everyone going in October, my dates are 9/20 - 27...maybe next year
> 
> Waiting for TWD too Mac...is it Sunday yet?


I might be there. My birthday is 9/21. Not sure if my brothers pass expires before then or not.


----------



## tinydancer09

Heading back to the beach this weekend. Best friend (and college roommate) is heading down for her spring break... She's a teacher. She comes every year and is usually the only time I see her. Might actually get to play in the sand this time. Leaving tomorrow after I get done teaching dance. Hopefully this time I won't have food poisoning on the way down....

So far I've packed 4 bottles of wine, some bread, crackers, and cheez its. That's all I really need right? 

Moms house can't get done soon enough. Ive been doing the reservations and inventory alone for 2 months. Learned today it's going to be AT LEAST 6 more weeks. Probably more like 8...


----------



## macraven

_not packing any chocolate???_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _not packing any chocolate???_


I know where dad keeps it hidden. No need to pack any


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _that is one city i really enjoyed.
> beautiful everywhere!_


It was beyond beautiful! Perfect weather, a couple of bourbon tours and great food! Had a great time and got a lot of business done too. Wow, learned a lot about the thoroughbreed horses and the industry. I was blown away and have a new appreciation for it. 6 days and I'm Orlando bound!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> It was beyond beautiful! Perfect weather, a couple of bourbon tours and great food! Had a great time and got a lot of business done too. Wow, learned a lot about the thoroughbreed horses and the industry. I was blown away and have a new appreciation for it. 6 days and I'm Orlando bound!




Wow sounds like a lot of fun!!! And Orlando in less than a week...........you get a  wooooohooooooo........just cos it's you........



Late start today.......although I was up early and headed up to wholesale farm place.........back with one big moo all in bits.........and a few other bits and bobs........he gave me some ostrich fillets to try......not exactly local but close enough......we've had ostrich before and it's very lean, but will try it again.

Beautiful day here again.........still chilly but sunny. 

Have a good one folks...........


----------



## Lynne G

And the sun is shining, not for long.  Much cooler air and thunderstorms on the way.  We'll be close to 80 tomorrow, then not quite 60 on Saturday. Also, 45 mph winds, so poor hair these next couple of days.  Going to totally embarrass the teen, and wear my hat during her games.  Also have to have the umbrellas on the ready too, though.  

Aww, Tink, I'll miss ya too.  Won't be there until the 2nd of October.  

Pcstang, glad to hear you have a good time on your business trip.  Wahooo for the darkside trip coming up!  Pictures needed.






  Ok Robo and Mac, time for your first cup of coffee.  I'm almost finished my first cup of tea.  It's going to be that kinda day.

And a funny for last:






  Morning homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my cup of coffee .....It rained all night and it's wet this morning. Weather does not look good for next couple of days. Hubby, grandson and nephew supposed to be heading up to Tulsa tomorrow morning. I saw they had a tornado there yesterday. I was looking at weather for their trip and saw the news on it. Tornado season is starting off early this year.

Tinyd have some wine and chocolate for me.

Monykalyn lots of good information.....found out when I was working on my BSN that not many doctors receive enough education in med school on nutrition. You RD's are always much appreciated on the units. Bless you for all your time and effort in teaching diet changes for folks with diabetes, high cholesterol etc...

Mac and tink hope you get your flights at a good price.

Pctang....glad you liked Lexington. It is beautiful country. My husband and I use to go there a lot many years ago when we were competing in Fencing competitions. The medals would be wrapped around a beautiful bottle of Kentucky bourbon....Have a great time on your upcoming trip to Oralndo.

Lynne on my second cup. Have a good day.

Schumi and Lynne thanks for the morning minions.

Sending out good thoughts to the bluer family. Hope your mom is doing better each day.

Have a MD appt then grocery shopping. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! An early  to monykalyn's youngest! (I have a memory like a sieve, so it's best I do things ASAP  )

They are calling for rain (70%) throughout the afternoon here...I'm hoping we get hit hard & they postpone middle DS's track meet...got a touch of a virus & I don't want to sit in a breezy stadium on hard benches. Anyway, enough whining from me...Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

KY, good to hear from ya.


----------



## keishashadow

at the risk of a beat down on the dark sidealways said the MK was my happy place but have decided that this thread is right up there for being smile-inducing. between camels, minion porn and PSA announcements, how can you go wrong?

mac - not sure if i read what you said about APH rates correctly. Had mine booked mid January for upcoming early May visit.  Noticed when checking for price drops they disappeared for a while but started seeing them again last few weeks.  Always pays to keep checking i've found.   I'm swamped, please shout out when they pop up for October dates.

have a deskful of uncompleted tax returns laughing at me, i swear they multiplied ala gremlins over last two weeks. may be just lurking until i put a dent in them.

andy - sorry you are going through this.  Listen to your doctors and take care of yourself.  Good idea to not go cold turkey on all life-style changes at once, slow & steady baby steps will get you there...good luck


----------



## Lynne G

Kivera, sending you our storms, so no track meet today.  I always have a blanket and umbrella in the car.  Blankets work best around me, and on those blessedly cold or scorching hot stadium seats.  Yep, younger teen is into track and soccer this spring.  Track meet on Saturday was long.


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Lynne! They are confusing too...seems like there's always 3-4 events happening at the same time all over. I lay out DS's neon green socks on track days, so I can spot him


----------



## macraven

Hello fellow homies !

And a good afternoon to all
Late start for me and of course got the coffee at the table next to me

So happy to see all my "kids" here today

Janet the AP rates for April and May were released early this week 
I'm checking often now as April mid to later AP rate could be out to include October 

Love all the minionion !


----------



## macraven

To stay with the morning talk, mr Mac did the weed/ feed and spraying for 3 hours yesterday 
We have a large lot

Rain started early morning

Not good 
Time will tell how much yard work will need repeating


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> It was beyond beautiful! Perfect weather, a couple of bourbon tours and great food! Had a great time and got a lot of business done too. Wow, learned a lot about the thoroughbreed horses and the industry. I was blown away and have a new appreciation for it. 6 days and I'm Orlando bound!



TAKE ME WITH YOU! I'll be right next door at Cape San Blas. I'll  meet you at starbucks with my bags packed and bells on... I'm very small. Don't take up much space and we can pay for gas with the business! No? well fine.


----------



## Lynne G

OK, where did the sun go?  






 That's what I told my DH several years ago, when I stopped doing our taxes, Keisha.  Sent him to the CPA yesterday, taxes filed today.  Hope your pile goes fast, and taxes done in quick order.

HeHe TinyD, I'll be waving to ya, as I fly over.  Only drove once to Orlando, flown ever since.  

Enjoy your day  all homies, as I am now enjoying an overcast and very windy day.

Mac, hopefully the rain was just watering the flowers.  Hope Mr. Mac does not have to do much more yard work.  I still have yet to plant my new flowers.  We'll be again below freezing 2 days from now.  I may just plant them, and hope for the best.


----------



## macraven

_love having afternoon minionions here!!

eh, butt man.......lol


i'm crossing my fingers since the rain dropped to drizzling that the weed/feed will still work.

even if it only works in sections, it will be better than nothing_


----------



## RAPstar

The new insulin pins that are out now make everything so easy. I still hate pricking my fingers tho. I mean I'm not sleeping beauty lol


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the minions guys...they always make me smile even though I slept maybe 2 hours last night and feel like the walking dead today.

I had a car appointment this morning or I would've slept the day away.  I found out I needed an alignment and 2 new tires soon....stupid car eating into my Orlando budget so no WDW for us this year.

We're supposed to get lots of rain and thunderstorms tonight...hope it doesn't wake me up since I have to go to work at 8am.

Mac your weed killer should work if it had time to dry, depending on the brand.

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you have a good attitude towards using the insulin pins Robbie.  






  Take care.

Tink, sorry you had a bad night. Hope you don't look like these:






  Also, sorry to hear of the car needs, and no WDW for ya.  Hopefully your expense list will go down soon.


----------



## ky07

Dark side tickets came in the mail today and DW was running around and yelling can we go now.
Think someone is getting a little excited now lol


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> The new insulin pins that are out now make everything so easy. I still hate pricking my fingers tho. I mean I'm not sleeping beauty lol



Best of luck with it Robbie.........always listen to your doctor!!  I'm ok with needles but not sure how I'd be injecting myself...........



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the minions guys...they always make me smile even though I slept maybe 2 hours last night and feel like the walking dead today.
> 
> I had a car appointment this morning or I would've slept the day away.  I found out I needed an alignment and 2 new tires soon....stupid car eating into my Orlando budget so no WDW for us this year.
> 
> We're supposed to get lots of rain and thunderstorms tonight...hope it doesn't wake me up since I have to go to work at 8am.
> 
> Mac your weed killer should work if it had time to dry, depending on the brand.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone



I read that as you need an alignment!!! Missed the car part! Doh.........hope you get good sleep Vicki........



ky07 said:


> Dark side tickets came in the mail today and DW was running around and yelling can we go now.
> Think someone is getting a little excited now lol



Yay........glad DW is a happy bunny.........happy wife happy life........or so my husband says!! True. 




Supposed to be going out Star and planet gazing tonight with the Hubble .........skies were supposed to be clear.......it's raining..........Heavy. Glad we got out last night.........

Was told earlier today by someone who's opinion I immediately ignored, I can't dislike Monday's as I'm a happy lady of leisure............really..........  I did have a career many moons ago and that Monday feeling never leaves you..........same as a happy Friday feeling.........


----------



## scotlass

Hey Youse,

I see yer missin a pool boy in the new hoose.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _so does that mean you will let him watch walking dead with the rest of us......?
> 
> 
> hope he has a very happy birthday
> but will be back sunday for the wishes again._


Thanks! Nope kiddo is in bed before I start watching- sometimes I have to delay start though


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks! Nope kiddo is in bed before I start watching- sometimes I have to delay start though



Got any plans for the birthday kiddo this weekend.........10 is a big milestone...........


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks guys for the kiddos bday wishes. He is having a couple friends over for the night but that's all he really wanted to do. Still have to get his dinner order of what he wants. 
Today was living history museum for famous Missourians at school he was Mark Twain
 Just a quick check in as off now with coworkers to cook a meal for Ronald McDonald house families. 

I've GOT to get to my garden this weekend too but I think we have a freeze warning for Saturday night.  Some big rain yesterday but no tornadoes here (yet- it's spring in SW MO- it will happen)


----------



## schumigirl

Super picture MonyK!! Mark Twain is cool...........Looks a real cutie under that moustache...........

Couple of friends sounds manageable..........hope the dinner order is simple!!! 

We have our grass cut this last week.......that's about it.........got the guy in to deal with the fruit trees, but need to do a little weeding and tidying........I'm not a gardener......and neither is DH..........we do our best, but the guy usually sorts out our errors........lol.........


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Best of luck with it Robbie.........always listen to your doctor!!  I'm ok with needles but not sure how I'd be injecting myself...........
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as you need an alignment!!! Missed the car part! Doh.........hope you get good sleep Vicki........
> 
> 
> 
> Yay........glad DW is a happy bunny.........happy wife happy life........or so my husband says!! True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be going out Star and planet gazing tonight with the Hubble .........skies were supposed to be clear.......it's raining..........Heavy. Glad we got out last night.........
> 
> Was told earlier today by someone who's opinion I immediately ignored, I can't dislike Monday's as I'm a happy lady of leisure............really..........  I did have a career many moons ago and that Monday feeling never leaves you..........same as a happy Friday feeling.........


Yeah that's true cause when momma's happy everyone is happy lol


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Yeah that's true cause when momma's happy everyone is happy lol



Ain't that the truth StL.............


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are having a good night Schumi.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome KY.  Tickets in hand is always a good feeling.  

Aww, what a cutie MonyK.  Fun day for a school day.  And yahoo to turning 10.  Birthday wishes to him.

Relaxing night home.


----------



## ky07

Lynne G said:


> Awesome KY.  Tickets in hand is always a good feeling.
> 
> Aww, what a cutie MonyK.  Fun day for a school day.  And yahoo to turning 10.  Birthday wishes to him.
> 
> Relaxing night home.


Yes it is and wish we could stay long enough to use everyday cause they are good for 14 consecutive days but I guess 7 is going to have to be enough LOL


----------



## tink1957

to monyk's son...what a handsome lad.  

Tomorrow is my own DS's birthday...my DD also turned the big 30 this week...boy I feel old.  Carole......I could probably use an alignment

congrats on the tickets ky...glad the Mrs is happy and all the vacation drama is over...now's the time to enjoy the anticipation of your trip...what fun


----------



## macraven

Did I just see one of the last homies from 2006 or so sail by here ?


Everyone comes back home sooner or later


----------



## macraven

So we have another birthday for a homies' offspring having cake this Sunday 

Hope there will be ice cream also!

Now we have Vicki boy to add to the list


----------



## macraven

I circled walking dead notes on my calendar for  Sunday agenda and added to return with cake for the two birthday boys 

Late with wishes for tink's daughter whose bd we missed


But we will not have missed it if she told us before today

So here is the cake we have for her


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to all the birthday celebrators.  Tink's DD and DS and MonyK's DS.

 

Best wishes to all the candle blowers!


----------



## macraven

Candle blowers ..... Hahahahha 

You sound like us now Lynne   


So today is Thursday 
Will be counting on fingers until Sunday for bd wishes for all offsprings here


----------



## macraven

_hey St L, has the wife packed the luggage yet for the trip?

please keep the park tickets in a safe place until you leave.
don't want to read here that you had to return after driving 100 miles if you left the park tickets at home._


----------



## macraven

_where is tinyD now?

she's usually around in the morning hours here._


----------



## tinydancer09

Im


macraven said:


> _where is tinyD now?
> 
> she's usually around in the morning hours here._


im here I'm here!!! Got to parents around 930 and then working. Catching up on greys anatomy now and reading... 2 pages worth..... Another reply shortly I'm sure. Maybe like 6 I'm on my phone


----------



## macraven

_well, next time you are late, you need a note from your mother..........jk_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Did I just see one of the last homies from 2006 or so sail by here ?
> 
> 
> Everyone comes back home sooner or later


Like me. I think I had a 3 or 4 year hiatus. WHOOPS

KY- happy wife happy life!!! ever done the immigration tour or Hard Rock Cafe tour? 

Sounds like everyone is getting the thunderstorms tonight. We must all live in a diagonal or something. I dodged out of town early so I wouldn't drive in them.. stayed underneath the bad batch by about an hour. 

Cleaning day and grocery shopping day tomorrow! Best friend coming in Sat and our guest room... Well there's crap everywhere. My closet is full of towels... They're stacked to my shoulder just about from the floor not on a rack. The guest room has piles and piles and boxes and piles and...........Have I said I can't wait on the new house?

Apparently Star Wars releases tomorrow and parents have declared movie night. I'm hoping to duck out and go see some friends. We shall see if they get my SOS. I haven't seen but bits and pieces of the first ones so I don't really want to start with 7.

Oh and on gardening.. I can keep aloe alive! And it doesn't pollen! (At least to my knowledge)

Um.... Well that was a wall of words.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _well, next time you are late, you need a note from your mother..........jk_


Haha you know me. The wanderer. Disappear-ER. With my BFF in this weekend probably wont see me much. Haven't seen her in a year and she's had a rough year... And I have A LOT of wine. Umm 3 cases? Hehehehe


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to Trey.........

I did get the right day Vicki.........??? And belated to your lovely daughter too........30????? oh my......it creeps up doesn't it........


----------



## tinydancer09

Okay good night! (I think.) finishing greys then sleep it's nearly 2


----------



## schumigirl

Just got a funny April 1st email from Smokey Bones..........I forgot it was April 1st till I read it......

Smokey Bones is going Vegan from today............

There are some funny ones around I`m sure............


----------



## schumigirl

OK, I`m up far too early this morning.........can I be grumpy again!!!!

Far too early to be sociable.......and I`m a morning person!!!!!!


Got grocery shopping for weekend today, DH taking afternoon off and taking me for lunch.......got some laundry and that`s about it for me today..........

Shame last night sucked with the weather for stargazing.........maybe tonight will be better..........


----------



## macraven

_it's about 2 am here for me.

saw you post and thought, i know someone that will be taking a nap later today........

wait, it's 7 am your time.

guess i know who will have that nap today now....and it's not youse.

wanted to go to bed earlier but with someone that started snoring, i changed my mind....

but, i need to call it a night at this point.
and if i hear snoring, i do have an extra pillow..........lol


schumi you are right,
april fools day now.

_
_is tink's son's bd today or sunday?_

_i can't keep up with all the kids ...._
_monyk has a son bd sunday and she is not letting him watch wd with the rest of us ........_


----------



## schumigirl

I'm sure it's today Trey's birthday........Vicki posted yesterday it was tomorrow........which is today........I think.......or is it still yesterday where you are.......no???

Then I think it's today.........

Yes, I may nap later..........only if weather is bad though........don't nap if it's sunny and nice........it's a winter thing really.

Hope you sleep great.........I didn't hear anything during the night........hope it's the same for you......

There's a thing in the news right now about obesity in the UK........lol.......they are showing all unhealthy food like fish and chips, pizza and more..........now I'm hungry.........and it's only just after 7!!

Pancakes I think later..........


----------



## tinydancer09

Schumi... If I'm up before 10 I'm not happy. I really prefer not before 11 but people think I'm insane. I don't drink coffee though maybe that's my problem.

Also haha on the food! I was doing good and lost a pound in a week and then uh. Ordered a pizza. Now I'm pretty sure that I'm plus 4. Whoops. 

Goodnight all... ER morning.


----------



## schumigirl

I don't drink coffee either.

Im the opposite. I actually like to be up early......feel incredibly lazy if I'm not.

Just not 5.30am.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all!
 to Vicki's son & a belated  to Vicki's daughter!

The track meet ended up cancelled yesterday, YAY! Hopefully this congestion will clear up quickly...I've been "off work" for 2 days now & I need to get stuff done!

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, 70 today and 50 tomorrow, with snow showers on Sunday.  Hope all are safe with the tornado warnings and thunderstorms, be careful all.

Kivera, got your wish.  Guess DS was happy too. Hope your weather clears so he gets some running in.  DD got me for a pair of spikes.  Apparently, the expensive running sneakers are not enough.  Ahh, the joys and expenses of high school sports.

Tink, celebrating week for ya, nice to hear happy events.  I still have trouble saying I am a great aunt, soon to be times 3.  We're all getting older. 

So with that, it is  time, and I am ready for my large cup of tea.  Slow day for me, and I am loving it.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Good morning homies. Happy Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs. Bluer.  Hope your dear mom and your family is doing well.  Sending continued prayers and good wishes for dear mom's recovery.  Week end will be here before ya know it.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer.......nice to see you post..........hope things are good........




Just in from a lovely lunch with my DH. Beautiful seafood place that closes for the winter and has just reopened again.........opens April to September. Nice to see them back open.....very popular place in our area as its right on the seafront.....or close enough. 

DH just reminded me.........I go to New York Next month.........


----------



## macraven

Hi Mrs Bluer


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my morning cuppa caffeine checking out what's happening  with the rest of Mrs Mac's Sans family this morning.

Morning Mac

Keisha minion porn  haha that was funny.

Monykaylyn what a cute son you have. His picture as Mark Twain will be a great addition in the photo album for him when he gets older. Happy birthday to your little fella.

Tinyd happy birthday to all in your family 

Schumi and Lynne keep the minions coming. They put smile on my face every morning.

Ky glad to hear the wife is over the moon for your upcoming trip. Have a great time.

Tinyd enjoy the visit with your friends.

Morning Mrs bluer.

RAPstar hang in there. Yep the insulin pins make things lots easier.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Ladies......my email has spooked up again! 

Have 2 emails just written but are sitting in inbox!! Our internet provider is excellent for Internet........but email is annoying when it does this!!!

Now going to have to spend an immeasurable amount of time trying to get through to a human being after pressing a million options first! 

Rant over.


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies 
Hope all goes well with Dw today and tomorrow cause youngest DS is moving with girlfriend back to her home in Michigan and DW doesn't want him to go and gets mad at me cause I tell her he is an adult now and you have to let him go .


----------



## macraven

Sometimes it is hard for moms to let go of their boys 

Give her time to get used to it

Your boy is going to do what he wants to
That is what happens when they grow up

Remember, he can always come back home


----------



## macraven

I'm off now
Need to find a new salon to deal with my hair


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Sometimes it is hard for moms to let go of their boys
> 
> Give her time to get used to it
> 
> Your boy is going to do what he wants to
> That is what happens when they grow up
> 
> Remember, he can always come back home


Yeah that's what we told him and what I think she is worried about is how girlfriends family is going to treat him cause that's who they will be staying with until he gets a job and their own place and plus it will be the first time he will be out of state and she won't be able to see him face to face


----------



## macraven

_you can do face time with some cell phones.
or ipads.

hope he likes the gf's family as he will be seeing a lot of them until he finds work.
best of luck to him on success in a new place.

can you say what part of michigan he will be?
i'm only familiar with the detroit area._


----------



## macraven

_ for Tink's DD (belated)

  for Tink's DS

  for Monyk's son for Sunday_
_


ok, did i miss any birthday homies now?_


----------



## macraven

_found a salon that can whack my hair next week.
there wasn't many to choose from, only 2 places in town.


all the other hair people work out of their home._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks everyone for thinking about my mom. She is doing really well. I'm very happy about that. She is home doing her thing and finally smiling.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wishing belated birthdays to everyone I missed! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi has resorted to morse code ladies.  Just foolin' , hope your email issue got resolved.


And Ky, just remind the dear wife:




I am sure I will cry and celebrate when my kids leave the nest for good. 


And this for any of you bored homies:


----------



## macraven




----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _you can do face time with some cell phones.
> or ipads.
> 
> hope he likes the gf's family as he will be seeing a lot of them until he finds work.
> best of luck to him on success in a new place.
> 
> can you say what part of michigan he will be?
> i'm only familiar with the detroit area._


He will be in Lancing


----------



## macraven

_StL, it gets really cold in lansing.

after one winter there, he might just come back to kentucky._


----------



## schumigirl

I hate our internet supplier!!

Still no email through iPad!

mac....sent you a test email through their own website........please tell me you got it!!!


----------



## macraven

_let me go check.
just came inside from pulling weeds in front yard._


----------



## macraven

_yes it came thru and sent three words back to you._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _yes it came thru and sent three words back to you._



  

Did reply back at ya.........


Wasn't planning on any wine tonight, but after nearly an hour and a half on phone to someone who didn't listen, didn't help and didn't understand each other..........DH poured me a rather large glass of red........he knows me well!!!! 

Will try again tomorrow and see if I can get someone in the UK! 

Just as I hung up from them got a call from a market research company.....they're not barred numbers.......nine  o'clock at night!! They picked the wrong time to call that's for sure.......don't think they'll call back in a hurry


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are having a good night.  I hope all gets straightened out for you Schumi.  Hope your late night is much better.

Just chilling after a thunderous early evening, but I think the storm is gone.  Forecast for Sunday is 50 to 60 mph winds.  And wind chills around 20.  I need to dig out my gloves and winter hat.  Of course, two afternoon soccer games to watch on Sunday.

May be time to read the riot act to the teens.  A screaming for mom is not appreciated right now.  Fighting over bandwidth is not my problem since I pay for it.  Sigh, later.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> The new insulin pins that are out now make everything so easy. I still hate pricking my fingers tho. I mean I'm not sleeping beauty lol



not sure i could stick myself, props to you



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the minions guys...they always make me smile even though I slept maybe 2 hours last night and feel like the walking dead today.
> 
> I had a car appointment this morning or I would've slept the day away.  I found out I needed an alignment and 2 new tires soon....stupid car eating into my Orlando budget so no WDW for us this year.
> 
> We're supposed to get lots of rain and thunderstorms tonight...hope it doesn't wake me up since I have to go to work at 8am.
> 
> Mac your weed killer should work if it had time to dry, depending on the brand.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone



aw crap tink, stoopid car, sorry to hear



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks guys for the kiddos bday wishes. He is having a couple friends over for the night but that's all he really wanted to do. Still have to get his dinner order of what he wants.
> Today was living history museum for famous Missourians at school he was Mark Twain
> Just a quick check in as off now with coworkers to cook a meal for Ronald McDonald house families.
> 
> I've GOT to get to my garden this weekend too but I think we have a freeze warning for Saturday night.  Some big rain yesterday but no tornadoes here (yet- it's spring in SW MO- it will happen)



happy happy to your youngling! 

tinyd - yes, that was a Star Wars reference lol, enjoy your marathon.  just realized i forgot to order the DVD from amazon, will be in the dog house.



tink1957 said:


> to monyk's son...what a handsome lad.
> 
> Tomorrow is my own DS's birthday...my DD also turned the big 30 this week...boy I feel old.  Carole......I could probably use an alignment
> 
> congrats on the tickets ky...glad the Mrs is happy and all the vacation drama is over...now's the time to enjoy the anticipation of your trip...what fun



and it just keeps getting more merry, happy birthdays all around!



macraven said:


> _well, next time you are late, you need a note from your mother..........jk_



word to her mother



macraven said:


> _let me go check.
> just came inside from pulling weeds in front yard._



you know if you pull one out, three will pop back up hehe.  takes awhile to get that yard how you want it, a nice work in progress especially with the different temp zone i'm sure. We have snow coming this weekend.  Going to try and cover up my weeping cherry tree to try and keep the blooms.  Hyacinths & daffodils are probably toast sigh.

3 more tax returns to go, but have a feeling next week will find more than a few left on my doorstep.


----------



## macraven

_oh, you have snow this weekend.
never mind i just came on to complain the temps will be dropping down the next few nights and we might hit in the 50's.

but not all that bad as the day temps will go back to 70.



_
_i never in my life thought i would move to where snow would be almost non existant._


----------



## tinydancer09

Storms just started hitting us a little while ago. Was supposed to rain all day... then start at 4:45.. then 9.. then 11. Finally started a little after 11. Had a pretty lightning show right before it started. Supposed to stop by 9AM. 

I'd like a glass of wine, but have to get up early tomorrow. Early for me at least. Men...Boys.. whatever they are at this age are stupid. Wine is not stupid. It was rather productive to my cleaning today... managed to do all the floors and cleaned out moms food cabinet. FOUND THINGS EXPIRED FROM 2009!!! Oy! More stuff I throw out easier it will be to move to the new house. Have I told you I'm excited about the new house? Can not wait. Picked out my colors for the apartment today. I'm officially excited. 

Hope everyone did well in the storms. Not sure how many people we have in Georgia but I heard about a few tornadoes around middle GA. WE GOT COWS! Okay, but in all seriousness I hope everyones alright and ready for the weekend WOOT WOOT


----------



## macraven

_now if you found any chocolate that might be old, you can still eat that.
chocolate never expires.

they might get worms, but they don't expires.


we are missing the bad storms.
think it is all south of atlanta where the cows will be in the air.
saw on the news about the tornadoes in Ga
Alabama did get hit hard.

pcstang, are you okay or maybe you are still in kentucky.


it's 12:40 am and i need to close the house windows now as i can feel the temps dropping 


StL, i reread your last post and realized this is the baby that is moving out, not your oldest boy......


well, no wonder your wife is upset.
it is the baby that is moving out to up North....
i totally understand it now._


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac PC has been getting hit all day but just rain and lightning from my understanding. I'm just an hour south and haven't heard of any damage. It's just realllllly wet down here right now. Last weekend it rained for 4 days straight and now it's raining tercentennial down pours. The ditches are pretty full... not sure about PC though. Didn't go there this weekend like usual... Stupid boys. Ahem I'm going to go looking for that old chocolate now...


----------



## tinydancer09

All the onsite hotels are completely sold out for the last weekend of mardi gras. And here I thought it wasn't going to be popular because.. Who's Yandel?! Glad I'm staying on site... looks like those express passes are going to be VERY needed.


----------



## macraven

_good thing you already have your ressie for onsite.

i was on another thread about "when will ap rates come out" and read how anxious many were.

i booked my october stay onsite at the end of january.
ususally i book end of october for the following october stay but with the move to the south, time got away from me.

i worried over nothing as no problem getting the room i wanted.

so, here i am reading peeps talk about no rooms or high prices and thought i would take a look at the booking website.
i 'm paying $181 + tax per night on my room (smsm rate) and wondered how the others were getting upset over their bookings.

for the hotel i have my ressie, did not see any availability for my complete stay.
put in a different date by for 11 days stay and saw the standard rooms going for $280 plus tax a night.......
and that rate that came up was for the smsm discount.


now i totally understand why posters were anxious for an ap rate to be released for the fall.
and i noticed you can't book one weekend night without the other night included.

this is april 1st
i have not seen that restriction put into place this early before.
it usually happens in late july.

i'm hoping that the rates will drop down.
or maybe they won't if the standard rooms are already filling up._


----------



## tinydancer09

Yeah April trip was an after thought and fl rate was 299 at PBH. Not best or worst... But it was only 2 nights so I said what the hay! Think I'm going to valet too. hey big spenderrrr! 

Maybe I need to go ahead and book something for possible September trip... Surely not in September?! That's the "low" month. Hmm..... Maybe when I get back. 

Okay I'll stop harassing y'all now. Goodnight!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning........

Posting before I get back on to internet provider.......still no email through ipad!!!! 


Going quad biking today.....should be fun as it has rained all night......then all cleaned up with shower will be taking my DH round to local pub for a drink late afternoon............should be a nice Saturday!!

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _now if you found any chocolate that might be old, you can still eat that.
> chocolate never expires.
> 
> they might get worms, but they don't expires.
> 
> 
> we are missing the bad storms.
> think it is all south of atlanta where the cows will be in the air.
> saw on the news about the tornadoes in Ga
> Alabama did get hit hard.
> 
> pcstang, are you okay or maybe you are still in kentucky.
> 
> 
> it's 12:40 am and i need to close the house windows now as i can feel the temps dropping
> 
> 
> StL, i reread your last post and realized this is the baby that is moving out, not your oldest boy......
> 
> 
> well, no wonder your wife is upset.
> it is the baby that is moving out to up North....
> i totally understand it now._


Yeah that's what is upsetting DW so much cause it's hard for her to let our baby go and she still doesn't like the fact he is grown up and I try to comfort her as much as she will let me


----------



## RAPstar

Huzzah! I've gotten my blood sugar down to 195 which is the lowest it's probably been in a while.


----------



## Lynne G

Way to go Robbie.  I hope you are feeling better every day.

Snow for us too.  Lucky us, Keisha.

Rainy day, and a more calm house.  Premiere League is on TV, so happy DS,


Hehe, and now we get to celebrate birthdays


Many happy returns to the one year olders


----------



## keishashadow

laundry just doesn't seem right thing to do on a Saturdaycrappy weather or not


----------



## ky07

You know I tried to suck it up when youngest DS left for Michigan today but as soon as he left the emotions started to flow.
But anywho hope all you homies are having a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Hang in there KY.  All of us that have kids get these bittersweet feelings when there is a two couple nest left.  My oldest is starting college this fall, so as much as I am ready for him to grow up, I will be sad when he is in his own, but a proud momma too.  I am also ready to vacation with just my DH, which we have not done very much since raising kids.  So, how great you and DW get to enjoy a trip to the darkside.  Now that should get both of you upbeat, and, the best part, you can tell all the kids how much fun you both had.

Ahh, Mac, I should have reserved earlier too.  I am at 224 dollars, and my standard room is no longer offered.  I am still holding onto hope to get a better rate somehow.

Liverpool game has been exciting to watch.  Very even game.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> laundry just doesn't seem right thing to do on a Saturdaycrappy weather or not


_it is never a good day to do laundry keisha.

keeps you off the computer and tv and you miss all the good stuff._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> You know I tried to suck it up when youngest DS left for Michigan today but as soon as he left the emotions started to flow.
> But anywho hope all you homies are having a great day




_i feel your pain St L.

it is always tough when it is the baby that leaves home.

for some reason i thought it was your oldest but corrected that in a post here earlier._


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Huzzah! I've gotten my blood sugar down to 195 which is the lowest it's probably been in a while.


_hey that is great !!

i think you should celebrate and have cookies, ice cream and chocolate candy now!


just leave off the nuts on the ice cream as that might raise the blood sugar back up....._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Good Saturday morning........
> 
> Posting before I get back on to internet provider.......still no email through ipad!!!!
> 
> 
> Going quad biking today.....should be fun as it has rained all night......then all cleaned up with shower will be taking my DH round to local pub for a drink late afternoon............should be a nice Saturday!!
> 
> Have a great Saturday...........




_you have more ambition than i do schumi...

but with the ride ending at the pub, sounds even better going for a ride today.

even if it rains again._


----------



## macraven

_St L, you do know that youngest son could not like living in the North and come back home.
so if he shows up on your doorstep and with the girlfriend with, welcome them back home and hope they stay put for along time with you!_


----------



## macraven

_thinking of starting a "when are you going in October thread" in the next few days.

i'll do a header and hold the second post so i can list dates and screen names in it.


that way if anyone wants to do a meet and greet, they can connect thru the thread or thru a pm.

and if many list dates they can meet up, can do a big group meet up.

sometimes people can't do a meet up when the majority can and feel so left out.

this way individuals can still catch other homies and chat at the parks.

what do you all think?_


----------



## macraven

_i have meet so many homies that have passed through the sans over the years and it wasn't on a group meet up date.

it was just a one on one and sometimes with their family that they came with to the parks.

when i would do shorter stays onsite i would get the blues when a meet up would be announced by someone and it did not work out with my schedule.

so i know the short end of the stick and hope that can be avoided by anyone that just wants to say hello at any time they are in the parks._


----------



## macraven

_i'm done talking.

your turn_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hang in there KY.  All of us that have kids get these bittersweet feelings when there is a two couple nest left.  My oldest is starting college this fall, so as much as I am ready for him to grow up, I will be sad when he is in his own, but a proud momma too.  I am also ready to vacation with just my DH, which we have not done very much since raising kids.  So, how great you and DW get to enjoy a trip to the darkside.  Now that should get both of you upbeat, and, the best part, you can tell all the kids how much fun you both had.
> 
> Ahh, Mac, I should have reserved earlier too.  I am at 224 dollars, and my standard room is no longer offered.  I am still holding onto hope to get a better rate somehow.
> 
> Liverpool game has been exciting to watch.  Very even game.




_sorry i missed one post.....

lynne, i can't believe the price of the rooms at rpr that i saw.
they either have agencies that have blocked out rooms in large numbers or rooms are being booked by individuals.

now if travel agencies have large blocks of the room wings, if they don't sell them all in a package, or separate bookings, they will be released back to Loews in advance.
when that happens, room rates will drop from what it is now.
about 6 years ago, agencies had about a 9 day out time period to cancel their room holds to sell.
at that time, they would rerelease them back to loews and not face any penalties.

i have no idea of the time requirements are now for agencies cancelling their room holds.

i was lucky twice when that happened.
i had already had a room at $165 a night with the ap, but the new release went as aph rooms.
i saw that and had my room modified to the new rate of $120 a night.
the next year was lucky again and did a modification for $127 a night.

but, they are hard to get and they sell out within hours.
just have to be looking at the right time and call in quickly.

and in the past the weekend restrictions during hhn period wasn't put into effect until august.
then 2 years ago, restrictions happened in July

then it was mid/late June.

i read on a thread that when they tried to book a friday night only to go with their stay of Tu-wed-thur-fri, they were told a saturday night is required to book in october.
people think they can by pass that and call at a later date and remove that saturday booking.
one person said when they did that last year, their entire reservation was cancelled and were refunded the deposit 


lynne it is still possible for you to get an aph rate if they come out 
i know i won't do better than the smsm as it gave me a 35% discount for booking 7 or more nights.
aph just doesn't give those high discounts anymore for hhn season 


don't worry about raising the kids and then the house will be empty.
you never know who comes back home to stay..
i have 1 out of 4 with me....
but he helps take care of the cats and that is a good thing......
_


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> WE GOT COWS



Love that movie!



macraven said:


> Just leave off the nuts on the ice cream as that might raise the blood sugar back up.....


Keep the nuts-nuts are what keep the sugars from going to high-all that yummy (and actually - healthy- fat) And now my mind is on the Saturday night live skit...nuts, muffins....

Count down to house of 10 year old boys-any minute now. Spent all morning really cleaning (whole family pitched in) so too tired to cook and really-didn't want to dirty up the kitchen.  DH moved out the appliances and swept/vaccuum/mopped under and behind them. So-off to the BBQ place (and a beer!)-I should have taken a picture to share - thought of Schumi as I was sipping my lovely beverage  Then the oldest DD and I finished shopping for youngest birthday.  Gonna miss her this fall when she goes off to college-she has officially accepted University of Arkansas in Fayatteville-so guess we will be rooting for the Hogs come college football season...

Actually rather lovely day here-sunny but the breeze has a cold tinge. But it is sunny so I am good


----------



## keishashadow

Mac u are getting a great SMSM rate for your long stay!

I booked my room last year in November.  Pre tax $279 for Thursday and Friday $299.  I do have suite upgrade and resort credit to help soothe that bite lol. 

I expect APH rates same as any other year to perhaps knock off another $100 total. If I get out the door under $200 a night I'm thrilled

Can't really complain as FOTL is included and a disney moderate (even the AoA little mermaid room) is in same ballpark rack rate


----------



## schumigirl

Did go quad biking after all............found those leg and butt muscles again......long forgotten.......since last time I went quad biking! Ouch.

Had soft seat in pub..........although we ended up staying there for dinner which was lovely........should have been home hours ago.........but there you go.......nice night.


----------



## pcstang

I'll be back to catch up later. Had to get a new phone as the screen on my iPhone 5 finally quit. Mr Bluer helped me before....I know there's not an app for the dis boards but he told me how to create an icon. Of course, I can't remember how to do it. Can anyone help?


----------



## RAPstar

I bought myself a present today. The battery completely died in my iPod, so I got an iPad mini through my cell provider (on an installment plan). It's just the mini 3, so not as fancy as the new 4 or pro, but it has 64GB and I'll mainly use it for music.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> I'll be back to catch up later. Had to get a new phone as the screen on my iPhone 5 finally quit. Mr Bluer helped me before....I know there's not an app for the dis boards but he told me how to create an icon. Of course, I can't remember how to do it. Can anyone help?




Per DD, when you get on the disboards page you want, make it one of your favorites.  When you open safari, your favorites are listed as icons.  Tap on the disboards icon and it will go right to the disboards.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I'll be back to catch up later. Had to get a new phone as the screen on my iPhone 5 finally quit. Mr Bluer helped me before....I know there's not an app for the dis boards but he told me how to create an icon. Of course, I can't remember how to do it. Can anyone help?




_maybe you should contact bluer.
i would have to be drinking to remember how he said to create the icon.

or listen to lynne._


----------



## Lynne G

And PC, what phone did ya get?  My kids had to teach me. When I wanted a flashlight, I asked my coworker how to do it on my phone.  He said I needed an app.  I was like, hmm, so texted my DD.  All I had to do is swipe up from the home screen, and low and behold, a flashlight button.  No app needed.  Darn kids can also type faster on their phone than I can.  Somehow I have fat fingers.  Oh, and I had a duh moment when I wrote a mini paragraph text to my DD, and she responded with K.  Her name does not begin with a K, so I was like what?  Oh, okay.  I am such a dinosaur.

And yes Mac, I should be heading for bed soon.  Have a good night.

The 60 or so mph winds of cold arrive tonight, and with a drop in temps to below freezing to compliment the wind, we have a frost warning morning.  Joy, right Keisha?


----------



## Robo56

pcstang did you try rebooting your iPhone? This will sometimes help with issues with frozen screens and blanked screens at times.


----------



## macraven

I remember now 
I have the disboards icon and it takes me directly to the list

Bluer set it up on my last phone 5s
When I did the iPhone 6, sprint store clerk transferred all to that new phone 
The icon transferred with it


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, the clock has struck  midnight, and that darn lightning and rolling thunder, followed by hail and hard rain hitting the house, all while a noisy wind is now whipping the house.  I am still awake.  The storm has now seem to be leaving, but not the wind.

Have a good night all.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I'll be back to catch up later. Had to get a new phone as the screen on my iPhone 5 finally quit. Mr Bluer helped me before....I know there's not an app for the dis boards but he told me how to create an icon. Of course, I can't remember how to do it. Can anyone help?


Not sure if anyone answered as I haven't finished reading .... But the little bar at the bottom of safari? Click the box with the up arrow while on the page you want to link then click "add to homescreen"
 
See the toolbar at the bottom?  Click the middle square 
 
Then click add to home screen. You may have to scroll right a bit
 
Then name it


----------



## macraven

_will wonders ever cease......

that is how it was done on mine.....

giving tinyD an A+ today and a chocolate bar for this help!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ahh, the clock has struck  midnight, and that darn lightning and rolling thunder, followed by hail and hard rain hitting the house, all while a noisy wind is now whipping the house.  I am still awake.  The storm has now seem to be leaving, but not the wind.
> 
> Have a good night all.




_just think lynne if you were at monyk's right now, you would still be wide awake.
10 little men with the bd boy celebrating double digits tonight..

kind of like trying to sleep in a rain / thunder storm.

hope you can get 40 winks in tonight._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _just think lynne if you were at monyk's right now, you would still be wide awake.
> 10 little men with the bd boy celebrating double digits tonight..
> 
> kind of like trying to sleep in a rain / thunder storm.
> 
> hope you can get 40 winks in tonight._


Oh no I love sleeping during storms! Not tornadic storms... But normal booming thunder... LOVE IT. I love weather period


----------



## macraven

_there have been many times i ejoyed sleeping during a storm but that was when we had a basememt.

down here, just don't know if tornados follow those storms
and we don't have a basement in this house._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _there have been many times i ejoyed sleeping during a storm but that was when we had a basememt.
> 
> down here, just don't know if tornados follow those storms
> and we don't have a basement in this house._


Ive never had a basement. I like to live life in the edge.

Kidding. We've always had weather radios that make obnoxious noises when there's a warning. And if there's not a warning well then... I'm probably not going to know its coming. 

We've had a couple close calls, but nothing major thankfully. I think the worst problems we've had are power outages. During hurricane.... Francis? We were without power for 3 days-4days. Most of the outter areas were without for up to a week. Then there were several terrible storms my senior year and trees liked to fall on our lines. Big ole oak tree fell across (conveniently) every exit I could take in my civic without getting stuck in the "swamp" that was my yard. Mom and dad were out of town. I did not go to class that day... I would have stunk anyways. Without power we don't have water. Is it like that everywhere because people(vacationers) seemed to get freaked out by it... Not sure if that's because outages aren't normal where they're from or if water usually runs when powers out.


----------



## tinydancer09

Hello and goodnight from Cape San Blas! 

Another day of rental stuff tomorrow... then I get to have some fun I think. Well maybe not a full day. Only 2 houses not 12 like today. Goodnight all! Have a happy Sunday!


----------



## macraven

_are you asking if vacations get freaked out if they think others feel they stink?

i say they should drink wine and then they won't even worry about it._


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> View attachment 159935
> Hello and goodnight from Cape San Blas!
> 
> Another day of rental stuff tomorrow... then I get to have some fun I think. Well maybe not a full day. Only 2 houses not 12 like today. Goodnight all! Have a happy Sunday!


_wait, it's not 2:00 yet......
not even close to your bedtime tinyD

we haven't solved the world's problems yet...._


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> And PC, what phone did ya get?  My kids had to teach me. When I wanted a flashlight, I asked my coworker how to do it on my phone.  He said I needed an app.  I was like, hmm, so texted my DD.  All I had to do is swipe up from the home screen, and low and behold, a flashlight button.  No app needed.  Darn kids can also type faster on their phone than I can.  Somehow I have fat fingers.  Oh, and I had a duh moment when I wrote a mini paragraph text to my DD, and she responded with K.  Her name does not begin with a K, so I was like what?  Oh, okay.  I am such a dinosaur.
> 
> And yes Mac, I should be heading for bed soon.  Have a good night.
> 
> The 60 or so mph winds of cold arrive tonight, and with a drop in temps to below freezing to compliment the wind, we have a frost warning morning.  Joy, right Keisha?


I got a 6s plus. I hate iTunes but my wife likes it so....yeah. Lol
Thanks for the help!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _are you asking if vacations get freaked out if they think others feel they stink?
> 
> i say they should drink wine and then they won't even worry about it._


No, no. Asking if water is like that everywhere.. Water goes out when power goes out. My renters flip their you know what when power goes out, but not until they realize they have no water either. So it makes me wonder if I just expect that because its the way it has always been down here... or if they just aren't used to losing power so they dont know. 

Also, I don't enjoy staying up until 2AM during rental season. People tend to start calling me around 9AM and meh... I like sleep. Now in the fall staying up until 3 or so is nothing. Saturdays and Sundays I have to be functioning and ready to walk out the door by 10 which means I have to start waking up around 8:30 because I hate getting up. So not getting off technology until 2 means I probably don't sleep until AT LEAST 2:30 and then my alarms start at 8:30...


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> pcstang did you try rebooting your iPhone? This will sometimes help with issues with frozen screens and blanked screens at times.


I wish it was that easy! The screen is literally falling out of the phone. I nursed it as long as I could but, it finally died this afternoon. To add to that, the power button on the top hasn't worked for a year now so I couldn't reset it if I wanted to!


----------



## tinydancer09

I do enjoy doing most of my thinking and world solving at night though. I also like to clean and do chores at night but ... darling sister? is that a thing.. shes not very darling. Especially when I try to do house work at midnight. HAHAH I need my own place. Have I said today that I can't wait on mom and dad's new place to get done?! I'mmmmmmmm dreaming... of a STUDIO APARTMENT.... just like the one I used to.... pin. Where the tree tops glisen.. and I really cannot sing. Sorry...  Did something happen to the smiley where the person is throwing something and its ducking... cannot find it... For the record that would be my sister when I try to do housework late a night.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Not sure if anyone answered as I haven't finished reading .... But the little bar at the bottom of safari? Click the box with the up arrow while on the page you want to link then click "add to homescreen"
> View attachment 159926
> See the toolbar at the bottom?  Click the middle square
> View attachment 159927
> Then click add to home screen. You may have to scroll right a bit
> View attachment 159928
> Then name it


That's it! Thankfully, damn iCloud uploaded all my stuff from my old phone so the icon was there. We head out Wednesday if you want to hitch a ride! You will have to deal with my 11 yr old and 10 yr old nephew though! I'm not in PC anymore. 15 minutes from the FL and GA border. I'm sure you can figure that out. Pretty sure you are about an hour away from me when you are home.


----------



## macraven

_how can you live without your phone......

have you duct taped it to last this long besides the power button being useless....lol



i had a glass plate put in for my iphone 6,  2 months ago.
easier viewing of pictures and words now.

i have nothing in my iTunes app
and that is out of my choice.


hey are you back from kentucky now?
_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _thinking of starting a "when are you going in October thread" in the next few days.
> 
> i'll do a header and hold the second post so i can list dates and screen names in it.
> 
> 
> that way if anyone wants to do a meet and greet, they can connect thru the thread or thru a pm.
> 
> and if many list dates they can meet up, can do a big group meet up.
> 
> sometimes people can't do a meet up when the majority can and feel so left out.
> 
> this way individuals can still catch other homies and chat at the parks.
> 
> what do you all think?_


Start it up! I will probably book while I'm at RPR in a few days. Probably PBR for oct though. Gotta take advantage of that platinum status!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> That's it! Thankfully, damn iCloud uploaded all my stuff from my old phone so the icon was there. We head out Wednesday if you want to hitch a ride! You will have to deal with my 11 yr old and 10 yr old nephew though! I'm not in PC anymore. 15 minutes from the FL and GA border. I'm sure you can figure that out. Pretty sure you are about an hour away from me when you are home.


Yes, yes! I'm sure I visit a target near you very often. I'm 35 minutes from the closest target that's STRAIGHT down my road. I'm totally okay with kids. I honestly think I get along with the younger ones at that age better than some adults... I'm weird and kind of lame... they don't seem to mind at that age. I teach middle school dance and I love that age group. They're not quite mean like high schoolers yet, but no so tender hearted as elementary so they can take my bluntness. I also love harry potter, super heros, cartoons, eating junk food.....  I hope you all have a great trip! I'm headed out in 14 days.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _how can you live without your phone......
> 
> have you duct taped it to last this long besides the power button being useless....lol
> 
> 
> 
> i had a glass plate put in for my iphone 6,  2 months ago.
> easier viewing of pictures and words now.
> 
> i have nothing in my iTunes app
> and that is out of my choice.
> 
> 
> hey are you back from kentucky now?_


It was only completely crapped out for a few hours. I didn't want to buy new phones but...
Yes, I've been back for a few days. Heading "home" to RPR Wednesday for a week! 
I hate iTunes! My wife was giving me a hard time about how bad my phone was today. Guess that was all it took for it to die.


----------



## tinydancer09

OKAY question! On youfirst it seems NONE of my stays are counting?! Maybe I'm wrong. My Hardrock one definitely isn't showing up.... my RPR in december is showing up but it also says it doesnt count toward benefits I believe. And I don't think my PBH one counts either. Is that because I use discounts... or am I doing something wrong? I use APH or FL res rate whichever is cheaper. In December I had a special code to get 50% off certain days and hotels.

Apparently I'm nuts. The HRH and RPR ones are now saying they qualify. But PBH does not. Maybe it's because I haven't actually checked in yet? Idk. Any info or insite is still welcome


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> OKAY question! On youfirst it seems NONE of my stays are counting?! Maybe I'm wrong. My Hardrock one definitely isn't showing up.... my RPR in december is showing up but it also says it doesnt count toward benefits I believe. And I don't think my PBH one counts either. Is that because I use discounts... or am I doing something wrong? I use APH or FL res rate whichever is cheaper. In December I had a special code to get 50% off certain days and hotels.
> 
> Apparently I'm nuts. The HRH and RPR ones are now saying they qualify. But PBH does not. Maybe it's because I haven't actually checked in yet? Idk. Any info or insite is still welcome


HRH doesn't count. I don't think it's a Loews hotel. Mac is the expert so I'm sure she will set me straight. If I look online at my youfirst account it's never right. When I call to book everything is as it should be though. Not sure why, guess their IT just sucks! If you book through them or the UO site your stay counts no matter the discount code.


----------



## tinydancer09

Once I have actually gotten to a status level do you have to specifically ask for the upgrades or do they just give them to you? I can't wait for that late check-out. That will be glorious!


----------



## pcstang

Again, Mac will know more than me. However, you have to call for the upgrade. I always ask for late check out when I get to the resort but I assume you can do that when you book. I'm waiting for the Sept - Oct thread to get going so I can book and meet as many as possible. Had a great meetup with Mac and Lynne last year. Also, got to meet the bluer crew earlier in the year.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Did something happen to the smiley where the person is throwing something and its ducking... cannot find it... For the record that would be my sister when I try to do housework late a night.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


>


Again.. I guess I'm nuts. Where is it?! ... and then I found it. Right on the first line.. wow. BED TIME!


----------



## pcstang




----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> OKAY question! On youfirst it seems NONE of my stays are counting?! Maybe I'm wrong. My Hardrock one definitely isn't showing up.... my RPR in december is showing up but it also says it doesnt count toward benefits I believe. And I don't think my PBH one counts either. Is that because I use discounts... or am I doing something wrong? I use APH or FL res rate whichever is cheaper. In December I had a special code to get 50% off certain days and hotels.
> 
> Apparently I'm nuts. The HRH and RPR ones are now saying they qualify. But PBH does not. Maybe it's because I haven't actually checked in yet? Idk. Any info or insite is still welcome




_HRH is not part of the Loews hotels.
HRH has its own loyalty program which i have a card for also.


if you are a youfirst member, you need 2 qualifying stays before you get credits for your stay.
at one stay you are a youfirst member.
on 2 thru 4th stay, you reached blue level status
see the chart below._


MEMBER   0-1 stays
BLUE        2-4 STAYS
GOLD       5-9 STAYS
PLATINUM 10+ STAYS


_from the loews website :_
YouFirst benefits and points awards are based on completion of a qualifying stay at participating Loews-branded Hotels. A qualifying stay is one at any standard rate published by the hotel.

Qualifying Rates include: Consortia, Volume Corporate, AAA, AARP, Government, Package, Group Association, Group Corporate, Group Government, Advance Purchase, Florida Residents and Universal Pass holders.

Non-qualifying Rates include: Internet Third Party, as well as rates through any other discount program, coupon, complimentary or promotional offer. The Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando and Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort do not qualify for YouFirst benefits.

A stay is defined as all consecutive nights at one hotel, even if the Member checks out and checks back in during those dates. The Member must reserve the room in the Member’s name and stay overnight. Stay credit for YouFirst is for individual travel only. Only one Member per room will receive credit for each stay. Requests to divide or consolidate folios after the stay will not be accepted. Membership benefits apply for the Member only and are not transferable.

Loews reserves the right to modify or limit the availability including, among other things, imposing blackout dates and limiting special offers, guaranteed availability, or upgrade benefits.



_a stay is one night.
you get 2 credits to count towards a stay when you are booked for 5 nights or more at the hotel.
you need to have 10 stays each calendar year to keep your current status level.
if you fail to achieve that, you are dropped down to the level below your current level the following calendar year.

from what you posted, i will guess your december stay was your number 1 stay in 2015.
not sure if they will qualify that to be counted for 2016.
you would need to call the youfirst help desk number.
(which i can give you later)

each level has its perks.
do you want me to post the site that relects perks at each level?

for room upgrades, it is a different procedure for pbh and rpr.
platinum level can book a standard room and request and be given the upgraded room at that time.
upgrade to a king suite is what i do.
pay for the standard room and nothing additional for the suite.

gold level can upgrade with an additional cost but only at time of check in.

at the blue level you can book standard room and be upgraded for free when checked in for a water/park view.
blue also can get one hour late check out, free wifi in their rooms and free use of the fitness center.

so once you have 2 credited stays, you are blue and entitled to the ones listed above.

the perks are below._





Free Internet
Free Fitness Center Access
Free Room Upgrade*
Late Checkout**
Guaranteed Availability***
Custom-created Destination Packages
Special Welcome gift
Spa, Golf, or Food & Beverage Credit Valued at $100****

* All upgrades are applicable to certain room and suite types only and subject to availability. Blue members receive a room upgrade, if available, upon arrival.  Gold and Platinum members receive a room upgrade, if available, guaranteed at time of reservation. Gold members can also enjoy a suite upgrade for an additional $50 per night, if available upon arrival. Platinum members receive a complimentary suite upgrade at select hotels, if available at time of reservation.  Complimentary suites are not available at Loews Regency Hotels or Loews Vanderbilt Hotel.

** Three hours beyond the regular check-out time, if available.

*** Gold members are guaranteed reservations with 48 hours’ notice; Platinum members are guaranteed reservations with 24 hours’ notice. Subject to blackout dates.

****Platinum members’ $100 credit does not include taxes or gratuity.  

*Hard Rock Hotel at Universal Orlando® and Universal's Cabana Bay Beach Resort do not qualify for YouFirst benefits.*


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


>


_me or her....???


don't answer, i read your mind.


took me a bit to type out the levels for tinyD_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Wow........busy night last night with chatter!!!!

Slept late this morning.......nice!!!

Who knew sometimes when someone asks your opinion.......they don`t really want your opinion.......and get they offended when you don`t answer the way they want you too.........

Bet she won`t do that again..........


Not much planned today.......Grand Prix on later.......that's about it.

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday........


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks Mac. I did read the website, it's just dipping different every time I get on there... Not the benefits and what not, my stays. I know HRH doesn't quality for the benefits, but next to the counter it does say "qualifying stay: yes" which... It didn't a couple months ago so probably a mistake. RPR is showing up as a qualifying stay now. I wonder if I checked back before I actually stayed and it said "no" and that's why I was confused. Last fall I must have skipped over the whole "you must check in... Out" whatever it says. That's why I got so frustrated and wrote it off figuring my discounts made it ineligible. However, it's now showing its fine. 

It does still say "member" and not blue so I have no status... YET.


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Wow........busy night last night with chatter!!!!
> 
> Slept late this morning.......nice!!!
> 
> Who knew sometimes when someone asks your opinion.......they don`t really want your opinion.......and get they offended when you don`t answer the way they want you too.........
> 
> Bet she won`t do that again..........
> 
> 
> Not much planned today.......Grand Prix on later.......that's about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Sunday........


My mom does that all the time. That's been the problem with paint colors. She's not asking me what I want. She's asking me if I can answer what she wants


----------



## Monykalyn

Good morning-
survived the night with the kiddos, they got settled down around 10p with a movie and I didn't hear them til after 8 today. Made waffles for them. They devoured all the snacks and large cheese pizza, 2 boxes of juice packs, cupcakes already.  Woke up with a headache that progressed to chills, body aches and hurt-to-cough cough(and I am not coughing much anyway) so hubs sent me back to bed. Didn't feel that bad until I was cleaning up kitchen...hoping Dayquil kicks in soon-week is too busy to be sick (although Flu A is hitting here-got flu shot last september so protection is likely waning.)  

I had a list of stuff to do today but guess that is postponed-AND I dropped my phone last night and shattered the screen. I've dropped that phone a gajillion times and its not even had a scratch-so YAY-get to spend 150 bucks to fix the screen. I don't have a case on it as I shove it into my pocket and have a card holder on back-really only want a bumper case but they are so fat-anyone have recommendations?

watching TWD marathon until Cardinals game on (opening day) Hubs is watching soccer in other room. 



tinydancer09 said:


> She's asking me if I can answer what she wants


This is my MIL...


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> bumper case but they are so fat-anyone have recommendations?
> 
> watching TWD marathon until Cardinals game on (opening day) Hubs is watching soccer in other room.
> 
> 
> This is my MIL...


Really hard to delete text via iPhone. Bleh. Anyways I have a thinner defender case. It's not thin in comparison to the phone, but it's thinner. What kind of phone do you have? An otter box commuter might be a better idea if you nornally don't have problems. It still has the rubber layer and the hard plastic layer but it doesn't cover the screen and it's not bulky like the defender. Want to say they're doing 15 or 20% off this weekend. Let me know and I'll give you coupon code. I always cross check amazon as sometimes they have really good deals on older cases. I have a 6 and got my poka dot case for 25... Normally over 50 I believe. Wouldn't know I refuse to pay that


----------



## Monykalyn

I have a iphone6.  Guess I will just have to deal with a bit thicker phone.  found something called a loopy which looks great but I really like my credit card holder on back of phone.  I just looked at the otterbox commuter and also symmetry-the sight says 10% off -if you have a code for more I would love it thanks!  My MIL has the large bulky Otterbox and I know I dislike that one


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you feel better MonyK........flu is horrid! But glad birthday celebrations went well........it's his birthday today isn't it........

    Hope he has good day..........



Incredibly lazy day here..........been great!!


----------



## schumigirl

Just remembered youse guys get WD tonight........I have to wait till tomorrow night........

Have to try and avoid all spoilers from Internet!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Blowing in to say hello.  37 degrees and the wind sounds like you are in an airplane.  Very windy and cold, and the road I needed to travel, was blocked with no fast detour.  1 hour of errand running, turned into 1 and 1/2 hours.  Darn detours.

Hope all are enjoying their day, and MonyK is feeling better.   Well wishes sent to ya MonyK.  I do not even know when my kids went to bed.  Just woke DD.  She has a game in an hour.  Time to make brunch for her.  Open kitchen y'all,


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> I have a iphone6.  Guess I will just have to deal with a bit thicker phone.  found something called a loopy which looks great but I really like my credit card holder on back of phone.  I just looked at the otterbox commuter and also symmetry-the sight says 10% off -if you have a code for more I would love it thanks!  My MIL has the large bulky Otterbox and I know I dislike that one


Oh my e-mail says 10%. I remember being more excited about it than just 10%.... I would take of my case picture and send it to you.... but um. My camera is my phone! This poka dot one is thinner than my other defender, but it's also a defender. Really confusing. The commuter really isn't that bad though! It's still pretty thin and offers that shock resistance. I do not recommend lifeproof even though it's thin. I don't recommend it because if you talk on your phone it makes you sound like you're in a fish bowl. Not sure why...


----------



## Lynne G

I use a lifeproof case on my 6.  Caught DD using my phone in the shower, as it is waterproof in that case.  She was read the riot act.  No taking my phone, and no testing how waterproof it is.  Like it, because it is not bulky.  Kids have glass screen covers and speck cases.  They slip their 6 phones in pockets most of time.  Test different kinds of cases MonyK, and check Amazon and Target for prices.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Good morning-
> survived the night with the kiddos, they got settled down around 10p with a movie and I didn't hear them til after 8 today. Made waffles for them. They devoured all the snacks and large cheese pizza, 2 boxes of juice packs, cupcakes already.  Woke up with a headache that progressed to chills, body aches and hurt-to-cough cough(and I am not coughing much anyway) so hubs sent me back to bed. Didn't feel that bad until I was cleaning up kitchen...hoping Dayquil kicks in soon-week is too busy to be sick (although Flu A is hitting here-got flu shot last september so protection is likely waning.)
> 
> I had a list of stuff to do today but guess that is postponed-AND I dropped my phone last night and shattered the screen. I've dropped that phone a gajillion times and its not even had a scratch-so YAY-get to spend 150 bucks to fix the screen. I don't have a case on it as I shove it into my pocket and have a card holder on back-really only want a bumper case but they are so fat-anyone have recommendations?
> 
> watching TWD marathon until Cardinals game on (opening day) Hubs is watching soccer in other room.
> 
> 
> This is my MIL...




_you get the mom of the year award!

your son had a great birthday bash that carried over to this morning..
you are a nice mom that obviously loves her kids and your kids will always remember that._

_ok so today is  to monyk son !
_
_lets hope she doesnt have him on chicken duty for cleaning out the cages...._



_hope you can shake this bug you picked up and feel better later today._


_i hope you remember that i am a die hard cardinal fan._
_used to skip classes in high school for the day games in St Louis._

_i hear you on the headaches of having a cell phone._
_i upgraded to the 6s nye and need bluer to reset something for me on it._

_i think he is our resident expert on iPhone 5 and 6._

_i had a glass cover put on my screen_
_that thin plastic one the 6 comes with gave me a wavy look when i did pictures._
_i do all my iphone shopping at the local Sprint store _
_they discount a lot of things for me there._
_and even did all the transfer from iCloud set up._
_too bad i have forgotten the pw for that again._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I use a lifeproof case on my 6.  Caught DD using my phone in the shower, as it is waterproof in that case.  She was read the riot act.  No taking my phone, and no testing how waterproof it is.  Like it, because it is not bulky.





_(mac is speechless)_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _(mac is speechless)_



Yeah, I would be too...........


Just finished pizza and clotted cream ice cream........this diet is going well!!! 

Strange weather here........was beautiful this morning.......all sunny and blue skies......now we have cloud and mist rolling in from the sea........

Finally finished a kindle book I've been reading for a while......took me ages to get into it......but last 15 chapters were excellent........need to buy a couple more tonight........


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> Good morning-
> survived the night with the kiddos, they got settled down around 10p with a movie and I didn't hear them til after 8 today. Made waffles for them. They devoured all the snacks and large cheese pizza, 2 boxes of juice packs, cupcakes already.  Woke up with a headache that progressed to chills, body aches and hurt-to-cough cough(and I am not coughing much anyway) so hubs sent me back to bed. Didn't feel that bad until I was cleaning up kitchen...hoping Dayquil kicks in soon-week is too busy to be sick (although Flu A is hitting here-got flu shot last september so protection is likely waning.)
> 
> I had a list of stuff to do today but guess that is postponed-AND I dropped my phone last night and shattered the screen. I've dropped that phone a gajillion times and its not even had a scratch-so YAY-get to spend 150 bucks to fix the screen. I don't have a case on it as I shove it into my pocket and have a card holder on back-really only want a bumper case but they are so fat-anyone have recommendations?
> 
> watching TWD marathon until Cardinals game on (opening day) Hubs is watching soccer in other room.
> 
> 
> This is my MIL...


Wow, glad you survived the night! Hope you get to feeling better.
I dropped my 5 right after I got it and destroyed the screen. I bought the smallest otter box case for the replacement phone. I, too, didn't want a case because I keep the phone in my pocket. Need to get a case for the new phone now.


----------



## pcstang

Pizza tonight for us too. The fridge drama continues. Trip 9 will be Wednesday! Sears sucks! It's under warranty so we have to use them.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Pizza tonight for us too. The fridge drama continues. Trip 9 will be Wednesday! Sears sucks! It's under warranty so we have to use them.



It'll be worth it when it is finally sorted out PC........honest!! But it's been a drawn out experience..........

Enjoy that pizza........ours was indeed lush!


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> Did I just see one of the last homies from 2006 or so sail by here ?
> 
> 
> Everyone comes back home sooner or later


didn't think it had been that long !!

How are youse ?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac and Scumi, don't be speachless.  See, I have a girl.  These last couple of years, there is not much that phases me, just pisses me off.  By the way, when the shower was done, the phone was still fine.  I guess I should not have been as mad when she did it.  It did test the case for waterproofness, and thankfully passed without issue.  When I upgraded from my 5 to 6, the ATT guy could not believe how new my 5 looked, even though it was almost 3 years old. Yeah, I am a klutz, so I never take my phone out of its case.

Sunny and oh still cold.  Wind still blowing trash and branches everywhere.


----------



## schumigirl

Apparently I'm not hip as I don't have an iPhone. Really??

Think my days of worrying about being hip are long gone.........my android is just fine for me.

Where is bluer??? Or Mrs Bluer..........hope things are ok with them..........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> It'll be worth it when it is finally sorted out PC........honest!! But it's been a drawn out experience..........
> 
> Enjoy that pizza........ours was indeed lush!


Yes it will! I couldn't care less but....I am married lol
3 more days until Orlando, 4 more until we are back home at RPR! Sunny and 72 here today,  not a cloud in the sky. Pizza will be good tonight but we will definitely journey over Sal's at least once. Also, to Bubbalous!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........ya gotta care if it makes Mrs PC happy..........happy wife and all that........

I love Sals............but we adore Bubbalous..........sweet food!!!!


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> didn't think it had been that long !!
> 
> How are youse ?




_well, time flies quickly!

doing fine and you?

yea hasn't been that long really, you left us back in august 2011.
blondes are never strong in the math department.....


we rolled over from being in the community board to starting over in the darkside for our something about nothing chats.
everyonce in awhile a homie comes back home to us._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........ya gotta care if it makes Mrs PC happy..........happy wife and all that........
> 
> I love Sals............but we adore Bubbalous..........sweet food!!!!




_i tried bubbalous but it doesn't compare to the bbq places in Ga i have found.
haven't been back to bubba's in about 3 years maybe? or 2?

did go to Sals with the bluers last year.
did a plain pizza, or might have had some meat on it._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac and Scumi, don't be speachless.  See, I have a girl.  These last couple of years, there is not much that phases me, just pisses me off.  By the way, when the shower was done, the phone was still fine.  I guess I should not have been as mad when she did it.  It did test the case for waterproofness, and thankfully passed without issue.  When I upgraded from my 5 to 6, the ATT guy could not believe how new my 5 looked, even though it was almost 3 years old. Yeah, I am a klutz, so I never take my phone out of its case.
> 
> Sunny and oh still cold.  Wind still blowing trash and branches everywhere.


_well, i'm more used to things boys would do i guess..
like you said, nothing will phase you once you get past the, "oh my goodness you did what?"....situations.


now i am sitting here wondering, did i just get told off?




i guess nothing still phases me _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i tried bubbalous but it doesn't compare to the bbq places in Ga i have found.
> haven't been back to bubba's in about 3 years maybe? or 2?
> 
> did go to Sals with the bluers last year.
> did a plain pizza, or might have had some meat on it._



4Rivers Smokehouse is one we should go back to sometime...........and Harry's and Larrys has been recommended to us by a local BBQ meat fan..........should keep these all secret.........lol.........

Ok, now I'm hungry again............


----------



## macraven

_now that you posted that, the place will be mobbed and when we go, we won't get a seat.....

but it will be just our, and the thousands of readers,  little secret._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _now that you posted that, the place will be mobbed and when we go, we won't get a seat.....
> 
> but it will be just our, and the thousands of readers,  little secret._



Lol.........I have a few other places up my sleeve for us.............

The irony is not lost on me I like to go to places not filled with tourists...........


----------



## Lynne G

Just ate left over lo mein.  Still hungry.  You all are not helping me.  

I love bbq places.  We do not have many around, but there is one that has an awesome brisket.  We go there for that and the loaded potatoes.  Now I am really hungry.  Not even 5 o'clock yet.  Time to fire up the grill.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i tried bubbalous but it doesn't compare to the bbq places in Ga i have found.
> haven't been back to bubba's in about 3 years maybe? or 2?
> 
> did go to Sals with the bluers last year.
> did a plain pizza, or might have had some meat on it._


Let me know if you ever make it over to Blue Ridge. There is a killer bbq place there.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........I have a few other places up my sleeve for us.............
> 
> The irony is not lost on me I like to go to places not filled with tourists...........


We usually just eat at universal or somewhere really close. Now, when I go to Orlando for anything other than the parks, yep tons of great eateries. 4 rivers was ok but not my favorite. Might try Teak out next week.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> We usually just eat at universal or somewhere really close. Now, when I go to Orlando for anything other than the parks, yep tons of great eateries. 4 rivers was ok but not my favorite. Might try Teak out next week.




Been a good few years since we went to 4 Rivers.........I have a good few places in Orlando and surrounding areas we want to try out........

Teak is excellent! 

Can get noisy on certain nights if they have live music on........sit outside if that's the case.........

Can recommend the donut burger without cheese and added jalapeños.......and the wholly hell burger.........wow........it was hot!!! Heck they're all fantastic!


----------



## tinydancer09

Making a crock pot recipe today that h haven't actually done on the crock pot in a while.... I usually just make the sauce on the stove and leave out the chicken. Just got in and the cream cheese curdled 

So annoyed. So now do I toss the sauce and start a new batch and add back the chicken or just let the chicken cook in the curdled sauce and make a sauce on the stove. Decisions decisions. Argggggg!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm a nerd and am already packed for my trip. Whoops

Also, today is apparently cheat day. Had waffles and sugar free syrup for breakfast, Taco Bell for lunch, and 1/4 a slice of cheesecake, and two mini chips ahoy cookies. Wheeeeee


----------



## macraven

_i'm fixing fried eggs and potatoes for dinner.

well, it's something and walking dead is on later...._


----------



## goNDmay9

On our way back home from Savannah. I am soooo going to have to stay up late to watch TWD. I doubt I would be able to avoid any spoilers for the season finale! Should be on our way to the dark side but on-sites were sold out for this week (spring break for some Atlanta schools) and I was not willing to give that up. Lol. I think we are shooting for early May now.

@tinydancer09 what did you end up doing with the dish???


----------



## macraven

Homie drive faster you only have 35 more minutes before show time 


I only post during commercials 

Watching last weeks show now


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the well wishes and case advice!  Amazon has a good price on the commuter iphone case so I will probably end up with that.

DS had an awesome day-his bestest friend stayed til soccer this afternoon (they are on same team and in same skills camp), then DH took him for frozen custard, then out to Panera tonight. He got lots of game cards and a bean bag gaming chair. He even cleaned up the basement where they were! 

Got DH to get me a huge diet cherry Limeade from Sonic-I do not drink soda or eat fast food as a rule but I swear the diet cherry limeade has magic powers! Trying to hold off on Nyquil til after TWD.

Was beautiful day here - I watched it out the window from bed; at least spring is really here so more nice days will be coming.

TinyD I have mixed cream cheese with flour then stirred it into crockpot and left on low or warm setting-seems to help the curdling issue.

And....it is nearly time!


----------



## macraven

Great start for wd


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks for the worry about my curdling! Somehow it ended up getting .... Better? Or maybe the sauce was just thicker so you couldn't really tell. I made some additional sauce and mixed it all together making it less curdle to not ratio and no one noticed. 


Walking deads back on...


----------



## Mrs bluer101

DH and I are here and doing well. We are watching TWD and not very impressed so far. Hope it gets better before it is over.


----------



## tinydancer09

Paused it for 12 minutes. Now I'm behind


----------



## macraven

Yes it could be better
The hype that was out gave me hope for a WOW show tonight


Maybe it will get better in the next 13 minutes


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> DH and I are here and doing well. We are watching TWD and not very impressed so far. Hope it gets better before it is over.


Good to see you !


----------



## tinydancer09

Seriously?


----------



## macraven

Wd fell flat for me


I was like, huh..


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wow! Can we all make it to October to see what happens???


----------



## macraven

At this point who cares.....
Show was too over hyped to have that type of ending for me

We all knew negan was coming but so much more could have been put in to make it a classier clif hanger


----------



## tinydancer09

We just watched an hour and a half of cat mouse and nothing. That could have been an hour easy. Even 30 minutes.


----------



## macraven

Show fell flat 

One part that had promise was Morgan  and Carole parts of the show tonight 

Like Tiny said, it could have been wrapped up in 30 minutes


----------



## macraven

Last season I was on pins and needles for the finale return in October 
I left Hhn early in order to see the encore showing of it 

Now last year I was that excited to see it

This year I figure I can catch it when I catch it


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I feel the ending should have been better. Actually the whole show could have been better tonight. Not a good way to end but I do see why they did it this way. They need to have a strong story to start the next season with. Most people will stick around to see who was killed. That is what they want for next season.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh well. At least we have fear of TWD to help fill the gap? Maybe? I need to watch the one they aired tonight as my friend is in and I didn't want to waste too much of our time especially after the hour and a half of cat and mouse that seemed extremely pointless to a non-watcher
and me (pulling a mac)

Anyways, other news. Anyone watch Once Upon a Time? I kinda did. Was mostly cooking during and then eating and explaining to my friend the craziness thats happened since shes watched. 

Also, I got an e-mail today from Universal that power pass holders are out of purgatory! YAY!!! I almost got in my car to go... but then I realized I had crock pots to deliver and dinner to cook. 12 DAYS until I'm at PBH!


----------



## macraven

_i watched fear the dead when it started some months back.
watched the same two shows a couple of times.

and to wind down my evening, watched it again after TD tonight.

what's with the purgatory email?
not up on it unless you are talking about black out dates 


only 12 more days and you will be back at the darkside.

you'll have to give us on the spot reporting when you are there..
crowd level and weather and if any gossip is out on Kong opening._


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I'm a nerd and am already packed for my trip. Whoops
> 
> Also, today is apparently cheat day. Had waffles and sugar free syrup for breakfast, Taco Bell for lunch, and 1/4 a slice of cheesecake, and two mini chips ahoy cookies. Wheeeeee


_that's kewl.
i don't have enough clothes to pack that far out for a trip._


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for the well wishes and case advice!  Amazon has a good price on the commuter iphone case so I will probably end up with that.
> 
> DS had an awesome day-his bestest friend stayed til soccer this afternoon (they are on same team and in same skills camp), then DH took him for frozen custard, then out to Panera tonight. He got lots of game cards and a bean bag gaming chair. He even cleaned up the basement where they were!
> 
> Got DH to get me a huge diet cherry Limeade from Sonic-I do not drink soda or eat fast food as a rule but I swear the diet cherry limeade has magic powers! Trying to hold off on Nyquil til after TWD.
> 
> Was beautiful day here - I watched it out the window from bed; at least spring is really here so more nice days will be coming.
> 
> TinyD I have mixed cream cheese with flour then stirred it into crockpot and left on low or warm setting-seems to help the curdling issue.
> 
> And....it is nearly time!



_we didn't have any sonics up north where i lived but have them where we live now.
2 of them.

after going to them a few times, well, many times, the novelty has worn off.

hope you are feeling better and shook that bug off you started to have._


----------



## tink1957

Wow...you guys have been chatty since I was here last, thanks for the birthday wishes.  I've been busy with work and bd celebrations.

I finally found the time to get a much needed haircut today.  I told the stylist to trim 3-4" off....she cut off about 6" ...but it looks good so I'm not too upset.  
WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.

I guess I'll try to get some sleep now since we have our opening day mini vacation tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i watched fear the dead when it started some months back.
> watched the same two shows a couple of times.
> 
> and to wind down my evening, watched it again after TD tonight.
> 
> what's with the purgatory email?
> not up on it unless you are talking about black out dates
> 
> 
> only 12 more days and you will be back at the darkside.
> 
> you'll have to give us on the spot reporting when you are there..
> crowd level and weather and if any gossip is out on Kong opening._


Yes back out dates. They kick all of us poor people out. I buy this pass so I can afford to stay on site guys! Every extra dollar helps... Plus the added benefits really don't mean anything for me. I'm only feeding myself so the food benefits don't save me much. Don't buy much merch because... Idk I just dont. Get Florida resident discount which is the same as highest APH as far as I know... Plus since I don't have kids I can go whenever it's cheaper. (And less crowded)

And I will I will! You're welcome to follow me on Instagram and I'll post pictures throughout my day there if you'd like to follow along. Terrilelia 

I wonder if they'll let me on the flyers at IOA so I can spy on kong. I mean technically I'm short enough....but do I look young enough?


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Wow...you guys have been chatty since I was here last, thanks for the birthday wishes.  I've been busy with work and bd celebrations.
> 
> I finally found the time to get a much needed haircut today.  I told the stylist to trim 3-4" off....she cut off about 6" ...but it looks good so I'm not too upset.
> WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.
> 
> I guess I'll try to get some sleep now since we have our opening day mini vacation tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week


About to catch up on it now. I only got about 20ish min in before I felt guilty for making my friend watch it


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Wow...you guys have been chatty since I was here last, thanks for the birthday wishes.  I've been busy with work and bd celebrations.
> 
> I finally found the time to get a much needed haircut today.  I told the stylist to trim 3-4" off....she cut off about 6" ...but it looks good so I'm not too upset.
> WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.
> 
> I guess I'll try to get some sleep now since we have our opening day mini vacation tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week



_have a great time at opening day game!
a nice way to celebrate both your kids birthdays!


i'm sure your hair looks great!
i haven't found a hairdresser yet that knows the difference between 3 inches to 6 inches._


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Yes back out dates. They kick all of us poor people out. I buy this pass so I can afford to stay on site guys! Every extra dollar helps... Plus the added benefits really don't mean anything for me. I'm only feeding myself so the food benefits don't save me much. Don't buy much merch because... Idk I just dont. Get Florida resident discount which is the same as highest APH as far as I know... Plus since I don't have kids I can go whenever it's cheaper. (And less crowded)
> 
> And I will I will! You're welcome to follow me on Instagram and I'll post pictures throughout my day there if you'd like to follow along. Terrilelia
> 
> I wonder if they'll let me on the flyers at IOA so I can spy on kong. I mean technically I'm short enough....but do I look young enough?




_you'll have to give me mac 101 on setting up Instagram.....

power pass with fl resident rate is about the cost of a 4 day ticket pass

i got the fl resident rate on the preferred ap when i renewed and it was more than power pass_


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.





Just heard it. Norman "Uhh Wow"


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you'll have to give me mac 101 on setting up Instagram.....
> 
> power pass with fl resident rate is about the cost of a 4 day ticket pass
> 
> i got the fl resident rate on the preferred ap when i renewed and it was more than power pass_


Of all the social media stuff I think insta is one of the easier ones. It's just pictures. You're also welcome to facebook me if you're on there.. it's facebook.com/ my username on here. Let me know if you do so I make sure you accept you. Insta I recommend having the app as the online is kind of wonky. But pretty much you just "follow" people and scroll through pictures. No random posts, no sharing random links, and stuff like that you get on facebook. Just pictures! And you learn the whole... . HASHTAG thing. Makes things clickable links. so #somethingaboutnothing would pull up all the pictures that have been posted with that hastag. Or #KONG2016 or #returnofkong... #macisawesome


----------



## macraven

_you don't have people follow you to the restrooms do you?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you don't have people follow you to the restrooms do you?_


Only on spaghetti tuesdays 
hello wine. 


Goodnight all!! It's past 2 am and I have solved the worlds problems for the day. Plus my laptop is dying and cord is upstairs. Happy Monday! Just think... it's one monday closer to your next Universal trip... then, then it's not such a bad monday now is it?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Wow...you guys have been chatty since I was here last, thanks for the birthday wishes.  I've been busy with work and bd celebrations.
> 
> I finally found the time to get a much needed haircut today.  I told the stylist to trim 3-4" off....she cut off about 6" ...but it looks good so I'm not too upset.
> WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.
> 
> I guess I'll try to get some sleep now since we have our opening day mini vacation tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week



Glad you liked your hair Vicki...........I had a minor trauma last year when my usual girl cut far too much off mine........I got over it.......lol.......but least you think it looks good.

You have a good week too Vicki..........


We have fog again this morning........do have to go out later as I can't believe I forgot my favourite niece's birthday this week..........it's Wednesday........so have to get a parcel sent special delivery otherwise it won't reach her in time. She's an adult, but still........I prefer gifts to arrive in time.

Now to plan my day.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Mixed day here........

Poured down with rain, now sun is shining.

Got parcel off for niece.........hope she likes her gifts. Did buy myself two new dresses and a pair of shoes........well, it's only six weeks till I go to New York.......need to get all new stuff bought. Think DH thought I had already bought all my new stuff......... Well, I have made a start.........I'm having a hard time convincing anyone I'm not a shopper.........lol

Baked salmon and roasted veg for dinner tonight.........was lush!!


----------



## goNDmay9

totally agree about TWD finale.  I was basically stressed out for 90 minutes for what? Ugggh.  And yes - the Chris comment about Norman was hysterical!!  

I am going to try to watch Fear gain to see if I can get into it.    I fought my way through the first "season" and for some reason just could not get into the characters.  I think they all annoyed me  - LOL.  I mean it is television - but some of those decisions had me like - HUH????  But I am super excited to see how it all started - so I keep watching.  

@macraven Come join the photo sharing! I heart instagram and hastags too @tinydancer09 

@schumigirl - that sounds yummy.  i wish i had that to eat right now.  ooooh NYC trips are fun.  

happy belated birthday @tink1957 !!  Glad you ended up liking your birthday haircut.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh my goodness you can tag people?! How long has that been a thing!!! @goNDmay9 OH MY GOODNESS THIS IS GOLD


----------



## schumigirl

Hey goND........nice to see ya.........


WD sucked!!!! Watched it early on android box.......no ads......yay........but.........What a dull episode........far too predictable........and Negan and his speech was interminable!!! We were like ok.....we get it..........

Off out stargazing for a bit........sky is so clear.......but oh my it's cold............


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Again, Mac will know more than me. However, you have to call for the upgrade. I always ask for late check out when I get to the resort but I assume you can do that when you book. I'm waiting for the Sept - Oct thread to get going so I can book and meet as many as possible. Had a great meetup with Mac and Lynne last year. Also, got to meet the bluer crew earlier in the year.



i've asked several times...always in October after RIP tour...always shut down. 

was told you have to ask the night beforehand sigh.



Monykalyn said:


> Good morning-
> survived the night with the kiddos, they got settled down around 10p with a movie and I didn't hear them til after 8 today. Made waffles for them. They devoured all the snacks and large cheese pizza, 2 boxes of juice packs, cupcakes already.  Woke up with a headache that progressed to chills, body aches and hurt-to-cough cough(and I am not coughing much anyway) so hubs sent me back to bed. Didn't feel that bad until I was cleaning up kitchen...hoping Dayquil kicks in soon-week is too busy to be sick (although Flu A is hitting here-got flu shot last september so protection is likely waning.)
> 
> I had a list of stuff to do today but guess that is postponed-AND I dropped my phone last night and shattered the screen. I've dropped that phone a gajillion times and its not even had a scratch-so YAY-get to spend 150 bucks to fix the screen. I don't have a case on it as I shove it into my pocket and have a card holder on back-really only want a bumper case but they are so fat-anyone have recommendations?
> 
> watching TWD marathon until Cardinals game on (opening day) Hubs is watching soccer in other room.
> 
> 
> This is my MIL...



oh my, sucks to get sick in the sring



schumigirl said:


> Just remembered youse guys get WD tonight........I have to wait till tomorrow night........
> 
> Have to try and avoid all spoilers from Internet!!!



na, na, na, na, na, you can't hear us




Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac and Scumi, don't be speachless.  See, I have a girl.  These last couple of years, there is not much that phases me, just pisses me off.  By the way, when the shower was done, the phone was still fine.  I guess I should not have been as mad when she did it.  It did test the case for waterproofness, and thankfully passed without issue.  When I upgraded from my 5 to 6, the ATT guy could not believe how new my 5 looked, even though it was almost 3 years old. Yeah, I am a klutz, so I never take my phone out of its case.
> 
> Sunny and oh still cold.  Wind still blowing trash and branches everywhere.



as long as she wasn't taking selfies

hahaha jk , couldn't help myself, mother of boys



schumigirl said:


> Apparently I'm not hip as I don't have an iPhone. Really??
> 
> Think my days of worrying about being hip are long gone.........my android is just fine for me.
> 
> Where is bluer??? Or Mrs Bluer..........hope things are ok with them..........



repeat after me: it's hip to be square   Or as my kids put it, by the time I think something is cool, it isn't, especially social media sites.



tink1957 said:


> Wow...you guys have been chatty since I was here last, thanks for the birthday wishes.  I've been busy with work and bd celebrations.
> 
> I finally found the time to get a much needed haircut today.  I told the stylist to trim 3-4" off....she cut off about 6" ...but it looks good so I'm not too upset.
> WD was a letdown tonight, I agree.  Did anyone watch talking dead?  There was a funny line that Chris said about Norman's new show that had me you know the line if you saw the show.
> 
> I guess I'll try to get some sleep now since we have our opening day mini vacation tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week



does your head feel lighter?  Good to shake up those hairstyles now & again...of course this is coming from the woman who recently had lucy red hair and half inch bangs hehe

TinyD thanx for the tutorial, u r a smrt cookie!

I use a spigen case, not as bulky as many.  semi waterproof as in when i dropped my phone into open storm drain it merrily floated until i was able to snag it.  phew  have dropped it more times than i care to admit all good.

Today I am the world's coolest mom...

scored Guns N Roses tickets for my three sons.  They were so surprised, Calling it happy birthday to them.  Now, if the band will show up & start on time all will be good.  Last time i saw them many moons ago they didn't start until near midnight.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........being the coolest mother is cool!!!! Guns n roses are cool too.........they will be pleased!!! Although now I'm singing Hughie Lewis hip to be square in my head.......lol........yeah I've never been fussed on keeping with everyone else either ........always done my own thing........although we are guilty of getting into things as they near their natural end.........like WD.......always late to the party.......lol......


Just back in from stargazing........although sky is clear there is a lot of humidity in the atmosphere.......or so my son the expert tells me........so we looked at Jupiter and a few other things........then packed it all back up.......but not before we saw the International Space Station fly over us........now that impresses me! Magnificent sight! 

Nearly bed time for us over here..........


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow I'm not smart I just grew up with technology. There's plenty I don't know! ... like that we can tag people instead of having to quote them! Sharing is knowledge and knowledge is power. But thank you for the compliment. I take anything I can get


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet........being the coolest mother is cool!!!! Guns n roses are cool too.........they will be pleased!!! Although now I'm singing Hughie Lewis hip to be square in my head.......lol........yeah I've never been fussed on keeping with everyone else either ........always done my own thing........although we are guilty of getting into things as they near their natural end.........like WD.......always late to the party.......lol......
> 
> 
> Just back in from stargazing........although sky is clear there is a lot of humidity in the atmosphere.......or so my son the expert tells me........so we looked at Jupiter and a few other things........then packed it all back up.......but not before we saw the International Space Station fly over us........now that impresses me! Magnificent sight!
> 
> Nearly bed time for us over here..........



as long as you don't see any asteriods hurtling towards us, i'm good.  Did u see the bit in news how (relatively) close the recent one was?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> as long as you don't see any asteriods hurtling towards us, i'm good.  Did u see the bit in news how (relatively) close the recent one was?



Yep, sure did........it's scary how often things like that happen........I'm "told" it's normal.........

I'm not sure who the biggest geek is with astronomy........me or the boy..........lol.......but I'm a big believer in the geeks will rule the world one day.......unless we really do have a zombie apocalypse..........lol.......


----------



## keishashadow

zombie geeks would rule


----------



## Lynne G

You are such a good momma Keisha.  My DS got expensive soccer tickets to see 3 games, including one with the US men's team.  Of course, DD had to have those tickets too.  Poor house here.   And yeah, I have caught DD taking selfies, but at least not in the shower. 

Ahhh, just call us enjoying the April showers to hopefully get May flowers.  Being again below freezing tonight won't help the flowers already in bloom.  Rain every day this week.

Hope all are well this Monday.


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm not gunna lie  I got a lifeproof case because during Baseball season I like to get in a bath and the games are usually on... so I got it so I could stream the video or audio while taking a bath and relaxing. I only got it for the times I need waterpoofness. I do not have one for my 6 though so no water rides for me. 

For anyone that wants to "test" theirs.... close it up like your phone is in it and then submerge it in water. You'll find out quickly if it is or isn't waterproof without risking your phone.


----------



## macraven

_i'll take your word for it tinyD.

at the cost of my iPhone 6s, don't want to chance it._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i'll take your word for it tinyD.
> 
> at the cost of my iPhone 6s, don't want to chance it._


No no you don't risk your phone! You don't put your phone in the case. Close it up like your phone is inside... while it's safely in a dry location, then submerge the case while it's empty


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


>


Dont look at me with that tone of voice!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, or you could just have my DD test a case for ya.  She was also caught propping up her iPad to watch (I was not sure of, as I was giving her the riot act ) in her bath, as her iPad does not have a waterproof case.  The fun of having to raise kids that are better than you in all electronic devices.  

Now I have to stay up, as DD just informed me she needs some clothes washed for tomorrow.  I guess she has not learned I am not a late night person, particularally on a work night.   

Time to find something to keep me awake.

Hope all have a better night.  We are now below freezing, if any of you wanted to know.


----------



## macraven

_this is late for you lynne, you can pass the time and hang around here for awhile.

usually it's only tinyD, robbie or myself that are up late._


----------



## macraven

_it is getting cold, our temps dropped to 66 at 11:00 tonight 
but, closed all the windows as it real drop quickly after midnight.
on the news it says we could drop to 44._


----------



## tinydancer09

It's 60 out here but windy... Very windy. Last night it got down in the 50s. Later this week the high is 68. Feel bad for my sister as she's coming in with her kids and that's kind of chilly for the beach. I bought and planned all of her meals though so...


----------



## tinydancer09

And now... Wine


----------



## macraven

_thirsty?



_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _thirsty?
> 
> 
> 
> _


Monday! And BFF in town. Wine is a requirement.


----------



## macraven

_party time at last !!_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _this is late for you lynne, you can pass the time and hang around here for awhile.
> 
> usually it's only tinyD, robbie or myself that are up late._


Damn, forgot about me already....


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Damn, forgot about me already....


Nahhhhh. There's been a lot of chatter that's not normal the last several nights. Harder to keep up with who posts when and what.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Damn, forgot about me already....



Couldn't forget about you PC.........not a chance!


I'm not a late night chatter person.........but maybe if I drank wine during the week I'd be a chatty person........but save it for weekends only.........

PC.......you leave tomorrow don't you???


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

*6 weeks till New York..........*


----------



## Lynne G

Watched the Villanova men's basketball game.  The whole town is blue and white today.  Well, white from the snow I had to brush off the car this morning.  Ugh, windy and at 32 degrees, even my gloves are not keeping my hands warm.  Had to make sure DD had some clothes she could wear under her track uniform. First meet today, and hopefully they will not get rained out, like yesterday.  

So, in honor of our local college team making the news, and winning the championship:





Though, none of my family went to that school, I know quite a few that have.

And since I tend to complain about the cold:





With that, I have to find a cup of tea.  

Lastly, a wahoo to Schumi, bound for New York before ya know it.  A little minion for Schumi:


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my coffee this morning  and sun is shining .


Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Damn, forgot about me already....


Oops......!


----------



## schumigirl

I'm having tea.

It's raining. Internet shopping is addictive.........I've heard there's no cure.......lol......


----------



## Kivara

I'm right there with you Schumi....I go on Amazon to check on a gift for someone, next thing I know, I've ordered myself several books and a shirt...it's an out-of-body shopping experience...not my fault, right?


----------



## tink1957

Had a great time at the ballpark yesterday...it was fun even though we lost.  We did get to see some old favorite players and Bobby Cox threw out the first pitch to my favorite catcher Javy Lopez  then my DD's favorite Andruw Jones came right beside where we were sitting so she got a good look.

But this dessert was the highlight of our day...behold the chocolate bag...Now I need to drag myself out of my comfortable hotel bed and go ride the skyview Ferris wheel.

Happy Tuesday homies


----------



## schumigirl

Wow........Vicki.......as a non chocolate eater.........that looks amazing!!!

I don't know the names of the guys you mentioned.......but glad you enjoyed seeing them........enjoy that Ferris wheel!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw man, Vicki, that looks so good.  And I only have a turkey sandwich to eat. Have fun on the wheel.  
I had looked at ball park tickets, as my kids want to see at least one Phillies game.  With ticket prices around $50 each, I am not that eager. 

Still not warm enough for me, but at least the sun is out, and no clouds in sight yet.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Couldn't forget about you PC.........not a chance!
> 
> 
> I'm not a late night chatter person.........but maybe if I drank wine during the week I'd be a chatty person........but save it for weekends only.........
> 
> PC.......you leave tomorrow don't you???


Yes! We head southbound tomorrow! Check into RPR Thursday. I was just planning to hang at the pool Thursday. But, my nephew will joining my oldest son and I. He has a 3 day ticket and I forgot about grad night on Friday. So, we may make Friday our pool, mini golf and whatever day. Already thinking about sitting poolside with some nachos and a beer!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Aw man, Vicki, that looks so good.  And I only have a turkey sandwich to eat. Have fun on the wheel.
> I had looked at ball park tickets, as my kids want to see at least one Phillies game.  With ticket prices around $50 each, I am not that eager.
> 
> Still not warm enough for me, but at least the sun is out, and no clouds in sight yet.


When my dad lived in Pittsburgh, we would buy cheap tickets and then around the third inning we would move down to the "good" seats. The Pirates were terrible back then so there were plenty of empty seats!
Oh, that cold weather is a no go for me! I won't tell you our temp today


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in PC.  Have a safe trip and a great time.


----------



## macraven

_pcstang, this friday is the only night grad bash is not sold out.

when i arrive at the hotel and check my bags with valet, i head to the park.
can't resist going as soon as i step foot at UO._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Oops......!


You made me so sad I took my ball and went home!


macraven said:


> _pcstang, this friday is the only night grad bash is not sold out.
> 
> when i arrive at the hotel and check my bags with valet, i head to the park.
> can't resist going as soon as i step foot at UO._


i saw it wasn't sold out also. The early close is what's making me think about switching days. My nephew leaves us on Sunday evening so I'm trying to maximize his time in the parks. We'll just play it by ear, as always.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Rub it in PC.  Have a safe trip and a great time.


Thanks! We will for sure! Upper 70's to low 80's our entire week.


----------



## macraven

_pcstang, if the nephew has the ap, hit the parks on all the days.
the bash starts at 7 so not sure if parks close at 5 or 6 this friday.
i need to look at the park calendar to see it.

i say might as well do friday.
be there for ee and leave at 5 and do the pool then.

have you found a room yet for hhn?_


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Yes! We head southbound tomorrow! Check into RPR Thursday. I was just planning to hang at the pool Thursday. But, my nephew will joining my oldest son and I. He has a 3 day ticket and I forgot about grad night on Friday. So, we may make Friday our pool, mini golf and whatever day. Already thinking about sitting poolside with some nachos and a beer!



Sounds like a plan pc!!

Nachos and a beer is good anytime though..........have fun!!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*
*Hope everyone is doing well*


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _pcstang, if the nephew has the ap, hit the parks on all the days.
> the bash starts at 7 so not sure if parks close at 5 or 6 this friday.
> i need to look at the park calendar to see it.
> 
> i say might as well do friday.
> be there for ee and leave at 5 and do the pool then.
> 
> have you found a room yet for hhn?_


He doesn't have an AP. My mom got him a 3 day military ticket. It's no biggie either way. My oldest son, the one you met, will be with me and we are there for a week.
AMX was a no go. I'm calling PBR later to try.
Now you have me thinking...sister and nephew will be back in June. Might be wise for her to upgrade to an AP for him


----------



## pcstang

Will they bridge the military ticket?
We will probably hit sea world too. The new coaster should be open by then. I have a hookup with quick que included. Free is one of my favorite words so why not!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies*
> *Hope everyone is doing well*



Hey StL...........nice to see you..........hope you are all ok too........and hope your DW is doing just fine........


----------



## RAPstar

You know, every day a new announcement comes from Disney, the happier I am decided to spend the majority of my trip at Universal. On that note, 24 days to go. 

Lunch today is a chicken salad sandwich from Potbelly and a iced tea with 5 Splenda and some sugar free vanilla syrup


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> You know, every day a new announcement comes from Disney, the happier I am decided to spend the majority of my trip at Universal. On that note, 24 days to go.
> 
> Lunch today is a chicken salad sandwich from Potbelly and a iced tea with 5 Splenda and some sugar free vanilla syrup




Hearing SO many people saying the same thing Robbie.......all to Universals benefit of course........crowds speak for themselves.

lunch sounds nice............and only 24 days to go........yay.........


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Hey StL...........nice to see you..........hope you are all ok too........and hope your DW is doing just fine........


She is doing better since she has talked to DS's girlfriends grandparents and since he is staying with them they assured her they would take good care of him and even told her she did a great job in raising such a good kid but he did forget some stuff and wants her to ship the stuff to him.
With trying to save a little more for our trip I now have to figure out where to come up with the cash for this now


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> She is doing better since she has talked to DS's girlfriends grandparents and since he is staying with them they assured her they would take good care of him and even told her she did a great job in raising such a good kid but he did forget some stuff and wants her to ship the stuff to him.
> With trying to save a little more for our trip I now have to figure out where to come up with the cash for this now



Glad to hear she feels reassured about where DS is staying..........sounds like your son is a fine young man! Hope it doesn't cost too much to ship what he needs..........


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> She is doing better since she has talked to DS's girlfriends grandparents and since he is staying with them they assured her they would take good care of him and even told her she did a great job in raising such a good kid but he did forget some stuff and wants her to ship the stuff to him.
> With trying to save a little more for our trip I now have to figure out where to come up with the cash for this now



_what type of stuff does he want shipped?
if it is underwear, send him $20 and tell him to buy them up there.

if it is a bike or sports equipment, tell him you'll hang on to those things for when he comes back to visit.......lol_


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Hearing SO many people saying the same thing Robbie.......all to Universals benefit of course........crowds speak for themselves.
> 
> lunch sounds nice............and only 24 days to go........yay.........


We took the kids the end of September into October. Used to go 6+ times a year....used to....


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _what type of stuff does he want shipped?
> if it is underwear, send him $20 and tell him to buy them up there.
> 
> if it is a bike or sports equipment, tell him you'll hang on to those things for when he comes back to visit.......lol_


*That's basically what it is Mac and that's what I was thinking about doing but knowing ds he would just spend the money on junk *
*So thinking of maybe going to Walmart online and just buy it and ship it to that address he is at*


----------



## macraven

_that would be the best way.
wow, you know your kid as well as mine._
_can't give mine money as he blows it before he uses it for why i gave it go him._


_go on line for walmart._
_pay for it and tell him the confirmation #/reciept of what you bought._

_he can go pick it up from the store or ship it to where he lives._

_down here, there is no charge for pick up or delivery of online orders._


----------



## Bluer101

Hello everyone. Just been very busy down here. Hope everyone is doing good. Trying to plan our next trip as we have not been since February. I know it's a long time for us. 

I don't know but have been losing ambition of visiting universal. Just don't have any want, maybe because waiting for the hulk to return and Kong this summer.


----------



## macraven

I'm just thrilled you checked in with us !

You have been missed.....


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> He doesn't have an AP. My mom got him a 3 day military ticket. It's no biggie either way. My oldest son, the one you met, will be with me and we are there for a week.
> AMX was a no go. I'm calling PBR later to try.
> Now you have me thinking...sister and nephew will be back in June. Might be wise for her to upgrade to an AP for him


Yes! That's a FANTASTIC idea!  I always say AP... hahaha. I think going to the park on Friday is a good idea. I could be wrong but I think a lot of people are going to be on your thought process... no point in going to the park since it closes early lets do something else that day........ So I think it's not going to be as crazy as say Saturday or Sunday so you'd get more accomplished even though it closes early. UNLESS you're not morning people and don't make it to the parks until Lunch


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> *That's basically what it is Mac and that's what I was thinking about doing but knowing ds he would just spend the money on junk *
> *So thinking of maybe going to Walmart online and just buy it and ship it to that address he is at*


My brother does the same thing! When he was down on his luck I would go to the grocery store for him and buy him groceries and drop them off. When mom would help out she would specifically buy him a publix gift card so all he could spend it on was food unlike walmart where you can buy lots and lots of things.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> You know, every day a new announcement comes from Disney, the happier I am decided to spend the majority of my trip at Universal. On that note, 24 days to go.
> 
> Lunch today is a chicken salad sandwich from Potbelly and a iced tea with 5 Splenda and some sugar free vanilla syrup


You know I still like disney... but I only go often because of my sister. She doesn't like universal because it's too intense for her... I would personally only go to universal though. ITS SO MUCH EASIER and better of course. Plus potter.... Onsite hotels are actually worth the money and not that bad in terms of price. It's just amazing !


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> You know I still like disney... but I only go often because of my sister. She doesn't like universal because it's too intense for her... I would personally only go to universal though. ITS SO MUCH EASIER and better of course. Plus potter.... Onsite hotels are actually worth the money and not that bad in terms of price. It's just amazing !



I feel the same. I'm still doing 2 days at Disney, animal kingdom (since rol was postponed) and dhs (I'm addicted to fantasmic), but only cause I get in for free. Otherwise it would be all Universal.


----------



## Monykalyn

Finally starting to feel more human and less walking dead like-fever staying below 99.8 this afternoon-we've had lovely spring weather (upper 60's-low 70's and sunny although it is windy) and I have been holed up inside. 

Lynn-love the 50/50 minion-that is usually me on most days...

@Bluer101 - I am waiting for Kong, and Hulk too. Might be easier to talk DH into a trip with them open (especially Kong). Plus if water park does open next year it makes more sense for us to wait.

@tinydancer09 - Having paid Disney's prices last year (and I did the whole bargain hunt thing-tickets from cheaptickets via ebates, hotel through orbitz with discount stacked on disney discount (5% more last year) via ebates) and Universal prices (booked via orbitz as I had a couple hundred dollars of orbucks) I prefer Universal for the proximity and seems to be better value.  Although we did Disney specifically for Star Wars weekends and we very much enjoyed that so staying onsite was nice.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I feel the same. I'm still doing 2 days at Disney, animal kingdom (since rol was postponed) and dhs (I'm addicted to fantasmic), but only cause I get in for free. Otherwise it would be all Universal.


LOVE FANTASMIC! People laugh at me when I do the dance and timing effects


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn good to see you back and hear you are surviving the bad bug you caught


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Finally starting to feel more human and less walking dead like-fever staying below 99.8 this afternoon-we've had lovely spring weather (upper 60's-low 70's and sunny although it is windy) and I have been holed up inside.
> 
> Lynn-love the 50/50 minion-that is usually me on most days...
> 
> @Bluer101 - I am waiting for Kong, and Hulk too. Might be easier to talk DH into a trip with them open (especially Kong). Plus if water park does open next year it makes more sense for us to wait.
> 
> @tinydancer09 - Having paid Disney's prices last year (and I did the whole bargain hunt thing-tickets from cheaptickets via ebates, hotel through orbitz with discount stacked on disney discount (5% more last year) via ebates) and Universal prices (booked via orbitz as I had a couple hundred dollars of orbucks) I prefer Universal for the proximity and seems to be better value.  Although we did Disney specifically for Star Wars weekends and we very much enjoyed that so staying onsite was nice.


Yes!!! I REFUSE to stay on site at Disney. Now, if I had kids it might be another story, but I don't I don't think the value is there. What are you paying for... really? I stay at a condo that takes me 5 minutes to get to DHS 8 if I catch the red light. 10-12 to get to MK. It's called Windsor hills and I usually pay 89-110 a night. Fulling gated, security, great pool... Near target, publix, and restaurants.... LOVE IT. Refuse to stay on site because of it. I pay maybe a third or half the price and don't have to share a room with my sister.


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> Yes!!! I REFUSE to stay on site at Disney. Now, if I had kids it might be another story, but I don't I don't think the value is there. What are you paying for... really? I stay at a condo that takes me 5 minutes to get to DHS 8 if I catch the red light. 10-12 to get to MK. It's called Windsor hills and I usually pay 89-110 a night. Fulling gated, security, great pool... Near target, publix, and restaurants.... LOVE IT. Refuse to stay on site because of it. I pay maybe a third or half the price and don't have to share a room with my sister.



Yep it was for kids (& me too)-they are at an age for more independence so it was nice-we have a timeshare we own at a lake near us that we use to trade into Orlando when we go (love all the Marriotts-last year we stayed at Sabal Palms and had free access to all the World Center amenities - which were a short 3 minute walk.)  We have never stayed onsite before and I wanted to experience it once-also I know my kids-even older they do better with breaks. So onsite made it easier to justify this time-as did the fact this is likely last Disney vacation for all 5 of us for awhile. With the timeshare, onsite at Disney and universal-it allowed us to do 2 weeks in Orlando, with plenty of downtime etc.  However-we love love love the space of a condo, and frankly-while being in the Disney "bubble" was fun, it didn't really diminish much for us when we moved offsite. The only thing we really missed was being able to charge to magic band. I am betting that Disney will figure out a way for offsite guests to utilize that feature sooner or later anyway (almighty dollar).  
Actually I wish Universal would get something like magic band too-we personally liked the ease of the band for everything. We all got lanyards (hogwarts houses of course) and juggling passes, room keys for EP, and photo card (and how very annoying to have to be sure to hand card off to whomever is riding-which means we missed photos when we split up) got old quick.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Yep it was for kids (& me too)-they are at an age for more independence so it was nice-we have a timeshare we own at a lake near us that we use to trade into Orlando when we go (love all the Marriotts-last year we stayed at Sabal Palms and had free access to all the World Center amenities - which were a short 3 minute walk.)  We have never stayed onsite before and I wanted to experience it once-also I know my kids-even older they do better with breaks. So onsite made it easier to justify this time-as did the fact this is likely last Disney vacation for all 5 of us for awhile. With the timeshare, onsite at Disney and universal-it allowed us to do 2 weeks in Orlando, with plenty of downtime etc.  However-we love love love the space of a condo, and frankly-while being in the Disney "bubble" was fun, it didn't really diminish much for us when we moved offsite. The only thing we really missed was being able to charge to magic band. I am betting that Disney will figure out a way for offsite guests to utilize that feature sooner or later anyway (almighty dollar).
> Actually I wish Universal would get something like magic band too-we personally liked the ease of the band for everything. We all got lanyards (hogwarts houses of course) and juggling passes, room keys for EP, and photo card (and how very annoying to have to be sure to hand card off to whomever is riding-which means we missed photos when we split up) got old quick.


I waffle with the magic band.  Sometimes I want it sometimes I dont. I like my lanyard... but magic bands are indeed easy. Ive never been able to do the whole charge thing so I dont know what I'm missing. I use cash in parks so I dont overspend and have my debit card for back up.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Dont look at me with that tone of voice!





macraven said:


>



funniest bit in ages /\ LMAO



tinydancer09 said:


> Nahhhhh. There's been a lot of chatter that's not normal the last several nights. Harder to keep up with who posts when and what.



this thread is built upon abby-normal-ness



RAPstar said:


> I feel the same. I'm still doing 2 days at Disney, animal kingdom (since rol was postponed) and dhs (I'm addicted to fantasmic), but only cause I get in for free. Otherwise it would be all Universal.



i am not amused to find myself needing to re-do the portion of my WDW trip early May.  Bad enough no SWWeekends this year.  I'm this close to not renewing our APs there.  In Oct may just do 2 MNSSHP days and Sea World a day or two before heading over to Universal.



Monykalyn said:


> Finally starting to feel more human and less walking dead like-fever staying below 99.8 this afternoon-we've had lovely spring weather (upper 60's-low 70's and sunny although it is windy) and I have been holed up inside.
> 
> Lynn-love the 50/50 minion-that is usually me on most days...
> 
> @Bluer101 - I am waiting for Kong, and Hulk too. Might be easier to talk DH into a trip with them open (especially Kong). Plus if water park does open next year it makes more sense for us to wait.
> 
> @tinydancer09 - Having paid Disney's prices last year (and I did the whole bargain hunt thing-tickets from cheaptickets via ebates, hotel through orbitz with discount stacked on disney discount (5% more last year) via ebates) and Universal prices (booked via orbitz as I had a couple hundred dollars of orbucks) I prefer Universal for the proximity and seems to be better value.  Although we did Disney specifically for Star Wars weekends and we very much enjoyed that so staying onsite was nice.



glad to hear you're coming back fron the abyss! 

mouse owns me several times over, the price is right for us lol.  When i burn thru our points, orbitz or hotwire usually come thru for me. My biggest hotel expense is forking $$$ over to Loews



tinydancer09 said:


> Yes!!! I REFUSE to stay on site at Disney. Now, if I had kids it might be another story, but I don't I don't think the value is there. What are you paying for... really? I stay at a condo that takes me 5 minutes to get to DHS 8 if I catch the red light. 10-12 to get to MK. It's called Windsor hills and I usually pay 89-110 a night. Fulling gated, security, great pool... Near target, publix, and restaurants.... LOVE IT. Refuse to stay on site because of it. I pay maybe a third or half the price and don't have to share a room with my sister.



real estate, real estate.  Ability to use ME, not rent a car, convenience of packages and pervasive, over-the-top themeing that many love (me haha).


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow Yeah I live locally so I drive down. Takes me about 4.5 to get to disney and 4 to get to UO so there's no point for me not to drive. Ive just never seen the worth for me. Now, universal I LOVE not seeing my car until check-out. I love express pass. I love walking to the park. I love boating to the park. I love eating at City Walk and wobbling back less than sober.  However, disney and buses... I dont like buses and I can't afford the places that car connected via boat. I hate buses. Did I mention I dont like buses? I have flashbacks from when I was younger. I can see the appeal, it just doesn't appeal to me. I get free parking at the parks now with AP which is a HUGE plus. Before that happened I was considering staying onsite for my sisters birthday. Then that happened and we both agreed we like our condo and having our own room.


----------



## macraven

I'm out of the loop tonight
Watching tv with two cats on my lap the past 2 hours

One leg is now numb as fat cat is laying on that leg


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm out of the loop tonight
> Watching tv with two cats on my lap the past 2 hours
> 
> One leg is now numb as fat cat is laying on that leg


I was wondering why you had two cars on your legs. Cats makes much more sense.


----------



## macraven

_uh, cats, not cars but cats....

a car would crush me if it was on my legs.....lol
cats only make the leg go numb and fall asleep._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _uh, cats, not cars but cats....
> 
> a car would crush me if it was on my legs.....lol
> cats only make the leg go numb and fall asleep._


I mean I just assumed you were really strong. Mac hulk! 

Fun fact my people called me hulk in college.... Because when you made me really really mad.... HULK SMASH


----------



## macraven

_but you are tiny.
our tiny dancer..........how can you be a big meanie like the hulk...._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _but you are tiny.
> our tiny dancer..........how can you be a big meanie like the hulk...._


Yeah... I think that was part of the joke. Most of them thought I didn't know... And then I showed up to Halloween as the hulk. 

Goodnight all! Happy Wednesday. Back to the peach state tomorrow for a few days and then turning right back around and coming here again. Then home, then universal! Let the chaos begin!


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## macraven

_WOOT !!_


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........glad you're back on your feet again........it can really knock it out of you.........

Keisha..........yep, if I was going to Disney anymore it would still be onsite for that time.......maybe Grand Floridian........the one I hated was AKL.........that place gave me the creeps......so dark and did not give me a happy feeling at all........but I did like GF. Convenience all the way for us.........

A good friend said something to me years ago and I live by it......sometimes it's about more than money. Sounds good to me........

Mac..........ahhhhh will keep it for email.......too much to say........



Breezy and cool looking this morning........got some housework planned today.......little bit of this and that and some internet time I'm sure.........still sorting out pics on trip report....changing from thumbnails to real pics.......taking forever but easier to do on laptop...........


----------



## pcstang

What happened to the AK-47 thread?!?!? I was ready to have some fun with that! Lmao
Probably for the better as I would been kicked off the boards. Those of you that have meet me know what I'm talking about....
The truck rolls out in about 7 hours. TD, do you have your bags packed? I can scoop you up at the 231 and I10 exit.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> What happened to the AK-47 thread?!?!? I was ready to have some fun with that! Lmao
> Probably for the better as I would been kicked off the boards. Those of you that have meet me know what I'm talking about....



  

Now that sounds like a thread I would enjoy.............even thought I haven't met you yet.........I'm still curious.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And.......because we all know someone like this............


----------



## robing212

The family and I are heading to universal the end of april, 27-30 and I'm starting to worry.  I don't know how I missed it, but I see that grad bash is on the 29th. I don't mind the parks closing early, but how are the crowds during the day? I read conflicting reports about it not really affecting crowds to its a steady stream of teens all day. We have a three day park pass and wasn't sure if I should skip Friday now?


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> What happened to the AK-47 thread?!?!? I was ready to have some fun with that! Lmao
> Probably for the better as I would been kicked off the boards. Those of you that have meet me know what I'm talking about....
> The truck rolls out in about 7 hours. TD, do you have your bags packed? I can scoop you up at the 231 and I10 exit.



Been checking rates this weekend and thinking about coming up Saturday morning for one night. PBH has openings right now. Idk.


----------



## Lynne G

robing212 said:


> The family and I are heading to universal the end of april, 27-30 and I'm starting to worry.  I don't know how I missed it, but I see that grad bash is on the 29th. I don't mind the parks closing early, but how are the crowds during the day? I read conflicting reports about it not really affecting crowds to its a steady stream of teens all day. We have a three day park pass and wasn't sure if I should skip Friday now?




Welcome Robing!  Pcstang will be there with ya.  As said on the previous page, most likely just go on Friday.  While there are teens that will be arriving for grad night, go early, hit the popular ones first thing, and leave later in the afternoon.  While it may be somewhat crowded, there are places to find some room, and you will be fine.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Lynne G

Couldn't resist.  And hey, where's Keisha?

and a funny:





And with that, I am on my large cup of tea, and enjoying a beautiful sunrise, even if it's only 28 degrees out.  

Hope Pcstang and gang are on their way.  Good morning fellas!


----------



## pcstang

Definitely let me know if you make it up! I'll have my son and nephew with me at RPR.


----------



## pcstang

Thanks Lynne! We are hitting the road soon. Fridge guys are here....again. Hopefully, the 9th time is a charm...lol


----------



## macraven

robing212 said:


> The family and I are heading to universal the end of april, 27-30 and I'm starting to worry.  I don't know how I missed it, but I see that grad bash is on the 29th. I don't mind the parks closing early, but how are the crowds during the day? I read conflicting reports about it not really affecting crowds to its a steady stream of teens all day. We have a three day park pass and wasn't sure if I should skip Friday now?


 So glad you are here!

The park will close early as the bash opens at 7 that night

I would guess many of the teens would come around 5 that day, believe some have school that day

I would do the parks early and leave if crowd levels become an issue

Do city walk or hotel dinner for an early dinner

Since you have 3 day passes might as well use them during your stay


----------



## pcstang

I'll report back Friday night as to how the parks were for grad bash. We are going that day so we shall see.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> @keishashadow Yeah I live locally so I drive down. Takes me about 4.5 to get to disney and 4 to get to UO so there's no point for me not to drive. Ive just never seen the worth for me. Now, universal I LOVE not seeing my car until check-out. I love express pass. I love walking to the park. I love boating to the park. I love eating at City Walk and wobbling back less than sober.  However, disney and buses... I dont like buses and I can't afford the places that car connected via boat. I hate buses. Did I mention I dont like buses? I have flashbacks from when I was younger. I can see the appeal, it just doesn't appeal to me. I get free parking at the parks now with AP which is a HUGE plus. Before that happened I was considering staying onsite for my sisters birthday. Then that happened and we both agreed we like our condo and having our own room.



i hate buses but try to ride the disney ones at least once per trip...that's where you get all the juicy info lol



schumigirl said:


> MonyK........glad you're back on your feet again........it can really knock it out of you.........
> 
> Keisha..........yep, if I was going to Disney anymore it would still be onsite for that time.......maybe Grand Floridian........the one I hated was AKL.........that place gave me the creeps......so dark and did not give me a happy feeling at all........but I did like GF. Convenience all the way for us.........
> 
> A good friend said something to me years ago and I live by it......sometimes it's about more than money. Sounds good to me........
> 
> Mac..........ahhhhh will keep it for email.......too much to say........
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy and cool looking this morning........got some housework planned today.......little bit of this and that and some internet time I'm sure.........still sorting out pics on trip report....changing from thumbnails to real pics.......taking forever but easier to do on laptop...........



hmmph AKV is one of our DVC homes, i'm insulted lol jk

but seriously, one of my fav things in Disney is enjoying my 1st cuppa coffee on my balcony with one of these fellas





OT i posted some pics on a thread here of BG safari wherein we hand-fed them, oh so cool experience.




Bluer101 said:


> Been checking rates this weekend and thinking about coming up Saturday morning for one night. PBH has openings right now. Idk.



go for it!  I was shocked to be able to pull together last trip in one day, less than a week out



Lynne G said:


> Couldn't resist.  And hey, where's Keisha?
> 
> and a funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I am on my large cup of tea, and enjoying a beautiful sunrise, even if it's only 28 degrees out.
> 
> Hope Pcstang and gang are on their way.  Good morning fellas!



i've been looking for pic of minion on a camel for months lol



pcstang said:


> I'll report back Friday night as to how the parks were for grad bash. We are going that day so we shall see.



show them young whippersnappers how it's done lol


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, this is the only one I've ever found so far, and I think Schumi posted it at least once before:


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hmmph AKV is one of our DVC homes, i'm insulted lol jk
> 
> but seriously, one of my fav things in Disney is enjoying my 1st cuppa coffee on my balcony with one of these fellas




Lol........must be my day for putting my foot in it........... I'm sure it's lovely really......... Although I could blame it on the couple who were showing us their room..........friends of friends and I wasn't a fan.........so that could have clouded my judgement........(digs myself out of hole.........) Gimme 5 minutes and it'll be the best place on earth.........lol...........


Absolutely freezing here today.........not snow or anything, but an icy wind that feels like it's straight from Siberia! Didn't go out at all.......will be out tomorrow as I have dentist appointment, so plan to go shopping afterwards.

Lasagne for dinner tonight............very hungry actually tonight.........


----------



## Lynne G

Umm, oh yeah, hope Pcstang's refrigerator finally decides it will work without needing fixing.  Hope he's on the road, and having a peaceful ride.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, this is the only one I've ever found so far, and I think Schumi posted it at least once before:



it's close enough for me!  thanx swiping



schumigirl said:


> Lol........must be my day for putting my foot in it........... I'm sure it's lovely really......... Although I could blame it on the couple who were showing us their room..........friends of friends and I wasn't a fan.........so that could have clouded my judgement........(digs myself out of hole.........) Gimme 5 minutes and it'll be the best place on earth.........lol...........
> 
> 
> Absolutely freezing here today.........not snow or anything, but an icy wind that feels like it's straight from Siberia! Didn't go out at all.......will be out tomorrow as I have dentist appointment, so plan to go shopping afterwards.
> 
> Lasagne for dinner tonight............very hungry actually tonight.........



lololol you mean "the happiest place on earth" 

for those with alamo rental cars, new "hot" weekly coupon out there 

$50 off

AD4004JDK

get it whiles it's hot...they've been shutting them down quickly.


----------



## Lynne G

That's for you Keisha.  Thanks for the code, while it only really saved me $25 for October, mucho appreciated.  Wasn't good for my December trip, but hey, money is money, and I appreciate any savings!


----------



## buckeev

robing212 said:


> The family and I are heading to universal the end of april, 27-30 and I'm starting to worry.  I don't know how I missed it, but I see that grad bash is on the 29th. I don't mind the parks closing early, but how are the crowds during the day? I read conflicting reports about it not really affecting crowds to its a steady stream of teens all day. We have a three day park pass and wasn't sure if I should skip Friday now?



GO FOR IT! What's the worst that could happen...(Besides being nearly trampled to death in the mad rush of thousands of kids RUNNING in as you leave....True Story).
Took my Autistic son to USO on Bashing Grads day year before last, and seriously...as we were leaving at 4:45-ish...here came the stampede. I actually heard them before I saw them!!! Looked like Walmart's Black Friday/ $20 TV Sale STAMPEDE!!!
As for our time in the park that day...very moderate crowds.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lololol you mean "the happiest place on earth"
> 
> for those with alamo rental cars, new "hot" weekly coupon out there
> 
> $50 off
> 
> AD4004JDK
> 
> get it whiles it's hot...they've been shutting them down quickly.



Janet.......question for you........when you guys book your car rental.......you can then have price amended to include discounts??? Is that right........


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Quick drive by to say hi


----------



## Monykalyn

Back at work today- thank goodness it's a slower day - will probably leave a bit early.

As for appliance drama- hope the fridge works out (or just keeps working??lol). We have ants around our dishwasher and cannot figure out where they are coming from. DH is convinced from somewhere "inside" dishwasher (although he has torn it apart, moved it and other appliances out and cleaned them all).  He was only half joking last night when he asked if I wanted a new dishwasher (it is a white appliance and stove and micro are new and stainless so we oils get dw to match).  Gonna try borax


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet.......question for you........when you guys book your car rental.......you can then have price amended to include discounts??? Is that right........


yes ma'am or just make a new one & cancel the old
there's a corporate code that's producing too for alamo
Vegas brazil, 7016427
out of a las vegas travel agency, have been using for year +. My comfort level equates making sure the CDW isn't included 'free' with the code.  Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. Just don't want to mess with subrogation if accident as to who is picking up the difference between my primary insurance and the rental car CDW.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> yes ma'am or just make a new one & cancel the old
> there's a corporate code that's producing too for alamo
> Vegas brazil, 7016427
> out of a las vegas travel agency, have been using for year +. My comfort level equates making sure the CDW isn't included 'free' with the code.  Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. Just don't want to mess with subrogation if accident as to who is picking up the difference between my primary insurance and the rental car CDW.



Ah I see..........yes you don't want to be messing around with things like that.........it's a bit of a minefield. 

There seems to be some real bargains for Americans and Canadians when I read their car rental costs........I won't tell you our rental costs........lol.........you'd think we were nuts!!! 

Just curious..........once we've paid, that's it. Some pay a deposit and I suppose that can be cancelled and rebooked, but our prices usually go up over here! 



Hey MonyK........glad you're doing better..........oh ants!!! 

StL.......


Nothing on tv tonight........not that bothered as I'm tired. May have very early night. Yawning my head off here............


----------



## macraven

We had the ant problem in our past house with Dw

We're told water not draining well


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> What happened to the AK-47 thread?!?!? I was ready to have some fun with that! Lmao
> Probably for the better as I would been kicked off the boards. Those of you that have meet me know what I'm talking about....
> The truck rolls out in about 7 hours. TD, do you have your bags packed? I can scoop you up at the 231 and I10 exit.


Yep my bags are packed! I just got home and only halfway unloaded... I might need to do some laundry.... Oh and exist 203 is way more convenient. That's the one I just got off of about 35 minutes ago....  Haha I wish!!! And I never saw more than your post on AK 47 topic. Did anything else exciting happen in that topic? HAHA guess I missed the reading fun.  Have fun in Orlando!!! Eat a churro for me. T minus 10 days!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Yep my bags are packed! I just got home and only halfway unloaded... I might need to do some laundry.... Oh and exist 203 is way more convenient. That's the one I just got off of about 35 minutes ago....  Haha I wish!!! And I never saw more than your post on AK 47 topic. Did anything else exciting happen in that topic? HAHA guess I missed the reading fun.  Have fun in Orlando!!! Eat a churro for me. T minus 10 days!


That's the tville road exit, correct? I flew right by that one! I didn't see you waiting on me


----------



## pcstang

Schumi - I'm with you. I could care less about keeping up with the latest trends. However, the screen literally was falling out of my iPhone 5 so I had to get a new phone. My wife wanted to stay with Apple so we got new ones. Personally, I dislike Apple but as you said...happy wife blah blah blah....
On a side note, I have never typed the word duck but my iPhone's sure like to autocorrect to that! Lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Got my new iphone case today-thanks @tinydancer09 for the rec on the commuter series-I actually like it - and it is very light so no noticeable difference there.

Think I am gonna get the jammies on and crawl in bed-since I apparently was writing only semi coherent English since 1 pm today. Thankfully I was done with patients by then (Heck I only had to talk to a couple-rest were discharged or got an RN report) so spent a couple hours getting caught up on continuing ed credits.  Feeling better but tiiiirrreeedd.

@keishashadow - see you have a cruise coming up-hope you do a trip report - trying to decide on a cruise for Christmas 2017, but now thinking about trying to go on one next spring break-but trying to decide on a line/ship is a bit overwhelming!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Got my new iphone case today-thanks @tinydancer09 for the rec on the commuter series-I actually like it - and it is very light so no noticeable difference there.
> 
> Think I am gonna get the jammies on and crawl in bed-since I apparently was writing only semi coherent English since 1 pm today. Thankfully I was done with patients by then (Heck I only had to talk to a couple-rest were discharged or got an RN report) so spent a couple hours getting caught up on continuing ed credits.  Feeling better but tiiiirrreeedd.
> 
> @keishashadow - see you have a cruise coming up-hope you do a trip report - trying to decide on a cruise for Christmas 2017, but now thinking about trying to go on one next spring break-but trying to decide on a line/ship is a bit overwhelming!



worst case i'll toss some pretty pictures here, somewhere.  Xmas cruises are crazy $$$, spring break much better if you book far enough out.  How many days/which port/what cruise line are you considering?  Have you cruised in the past? Marcie who posts here is really in the know as to cruising, especially as to NCL.

i have one more person to feed tonight.  Have yet to get used to making/reheating it at 9:30 pm for jr.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> worst case i'll toss some pretty pictures here, somewhere.  Xmas cruises are crazy $$$, spring break much better if you book far enough out.  How many days/which port/what cruise line are you considering?  Have you cruised in the past? Marcie who posts here is really in the know as to cruising, especially as to NCL.



Looking at a newer NCL with the waterpark stuff or the updated 2.0 carnival for 7 days.  Yeah the prices on holiday cruises are CRAZY - however 2017 with the way the kids school breaks are we could get away with going week before actual holiday. Need to make decision very soon and get deposit down. Been talking with a travel agent I know who specializes in cruises. He thought we might enjoy Princess line as well but I haven't researched much on them. Any pics will be eagerly awaited


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> worst case i'll toss some pretty pictures here, somewhere.  Xmas cruises are crazy $$$, spring break much better if you book far enough out.  How many days/which port/what cruise line are you considering?  Have you cruised in the past? Marcie who posts here is really in the know as to cruising, especially as to NCL.
> 
> i have one more person to feed tonight.  Have yet to get used to making/reheating it at 9:30 pm for jr.


You sound like DW cause oldest ds works a 12 hour shift at work and he had DW to make hamburger for taco salad and if she doesn't then the boy lives off can tuna or plain salads and protein shakes.
Until the weekend and then it's McDonald's lol


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Looking at a newer NCL with the waterpark stuff or the updated 2.0 carnival for 7 days.  Yeah the prices on holiday cruises are CRAZY - however 2017 with the way the kids school breaks are we could get away with going week before actual holiday. Need to make decision very soon and get deposit down. Been talking with a travel agent I know who specializes in cruises. He thought we might enjoy Princess line as well but I haven't researched much on them. Any pics will be eagerly awaited



your kids would love the bells and whistles on the bigger ships. Have sailed DCL, CCL, NCL, RCCL & Celebrity.   DCL is great but unless we have GD in tow, have decided it's just not worth it to us any longer since we could book three cruises on another line for the same amount of $.    We have often cruised the first two weeks in December & January for really low rates.  Not sure as to a week prior to Xmas itself.  At this point, for us more about it's the itinerary vs the ship itself.  Cruise critic forums area great place to get the 'lay of the land'.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> You sound like DW cause oldest ds works a 12 hour shift at work and he had DW to make hamburger for taco salad and if she doesn't then the boy lives off can tuna or plain salads and protein shakes.
> Until the weekend and then it's McDonald's lol



lol same thing here.  it disturbs me to see him open a can of water-packed tuna and eat it 'as is'   reminds me of cat food.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> lol same thing here.  it disturbs me to see him open a can of water-packed tuna and eat it 'as is'   reminds me of cat food.


Lol ds will sometimes forget the container he uses for a day or so and leaves it for DW to clean and that smell just makes you sick and makes me hate canned tuna lol


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> That's the tville road exit, correct? I flew right by that one! I didn't see you waiting on me


Yeah it is! Because tville is my town! I was trying to jump into your car but you wouldn't roll down the window! Hahaha I assume you made it there safely!


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Looking at a newer NCL with the waterpark stuff or the updated 2.0 carnival for 7 days.  Yeah the prices on holiday cruises are CRAZY - however 2017 with the way the kids school breaks are we could get away with going week before actual holiday. Need to make decision very soon and get deposit down. Been talking with a travel agent I know who specializes in cruises. He thought we might enjoy Princess line as well but I haven't researched much on them. Any pics will be eagerly awaited


If you need a carnival guy let me know! We have one, his name is Tim! We used to cruise at least once a year. Mom and Dad have been on over 20. Used to LOVE Carnival, but then it became the economical cruise and the quality really declined. I haven't been since 2010 though, so I have no idea what they're like now. I highly recommend not going during peak times (kind of like the parks.) We always found cruises much more enjoyable away from normal Holidays. Also recommend the use of 2mile walkie talkies for the kids so they can go off on their own. Mom and Dad would go to the casino and I would go to the arcade and shows. There were A LOT of us (I'm youngest of 6) and it was the easiest thing. Unless somethings changed it was very expensive to use cell phones and not even possible until one of my last cruises... haha old times. Like I said though that was 2010... if the cell charge is still expensive the walkie talkies are very nice to check in with each other and make sure theyre okay. I used to love dressing up and going to the formal dining room. Its kind of a mix (As of my last cruise.) Some people dressed up some people dont. I do! I like feeling fancy and then going to the show. Always, always, always tip your bag guys. Or else you might end up with a wet bag. HAHAH or else you might not have shampoo anymore... or might have salty clothes. 

Oh and I'm glad you like your case!


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> Lol ds will sometimes forget the container he uses for a day or so and leaves it for DW to clean and that smell just makes you sick and makes me hate canned tuna lol


we talk about tuna a lot! I'm not a fan. I retried a lot of foods over the last several years and tuna is one of the ones I still cant even force myself to eat. At the end of the world if there's only tuna left I'll probably starve.


----------



## macraven

_then i would get fat as i love tuna_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _then i would get fat as i love tuna_


Whats something you don't like? Maybe I'd like it. Maybe we'd make a good team. 

I had a boyfriend that liked the yellow and green sprees and skittles. We made a very good team as I hate those. Well, we made a good candy eating team.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, all the hotels are booked at universal for the week I'm there and now I'm concerned about crowds  

I had sushi and fried chicken with an orange for dessert. I'm also addicted to Potnelly's chicken salad sandwich. I made Wookie noises in the cake aisle at the store. I miss sugar.


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Whats something you don't like? Maybe I'd like it. Maybe we'd make a good team.
> 
> I had a boyfriend that liked the yellow and green sprees and skittles. We made a very good team as I hate those. Well, we made a good candy eating team.



Sounds like DW and I. When we order wings she like drums and I like flats, we make a good team too.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Sounds like DW and I. When we order wings she like drums and I like flats, we make a good team too.


That's my mom and I! I'm not a fan of the drums and she doesn't really care. At my local place they let me order just flats


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> That's my mom and I! I'm not a fan of the drums and she doesn't really care. At my local place they let me order just flats



I'm a recent flat convert. They're easier to dip once you get the extra bone off (tee hee phrasing)


----------



## Lynne G

DD - Pasta before try out, pasta after try out.  Me, ready for bed.  

Just realized, DD dyed some of her hair golden blonde.  

And DH has an old Segal movie on.  I think the bed is calling me.......


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> That's my mom and I! I'm not a fan of the drums and she doesn't really care. At my local place they let me order just flats



Yep, a local place down here allows the same thing for $1 more.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> DD - Pasta before try out, pasta after try out.  Me, ready for bed.
> 
> Just realized, DD dyed some of her hair golden blonde.
> 
> And DH has an old Segal movie on.  I think the bed is calling me.......




_is it pretty?
i'm sure it is.


if you don't like it, remember, hair grows._


----------



## pcstang

I'll eat drums or wings. Never heard the wings called flats. Learned something new today so I guess my day is complete! Checking in tomorrow, it's be 4 months! That the longest I've gone in a few years.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I'll eat drums or wings. Never heard the wings called flats. Learned something new today so I guess my day is complete! Checking in tomorrow, it's be 4 months! That the longest I've gone in a few years.


But they're all wings right? When you go get hot wings you assume they're both types right? So then the drums and flats are a further descriptive term! Because you could also be meaning boneless wings.


----------



## macraven

_i always think of shoes when someone talks about flats.

(or about the apartments in chicago ....my flat is on the 2nd floor)

and the phrase, flat as a pancake.

good night all......._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'll eat drums or wings. Never heard the wings called flats. Learned something new today so I guess my day is complete! Checking in tomorrow, it's be 4 months! That the longest I've gone in a few years.



Look forward to hearing you`re having a blast!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  PC is back at the darkside!  Hope the crowds won't be too bad for you guys. 

And I have never heard the word flat to describe wings.  I'm with Mac, first thought is shoes.  Ohh, I am not a big wing fan, so maybe that's why. 

Yep, Mac.  DD's hair actually does look nice.  She keeps her hair in a pony tail most of the time, so it's not as obvious.

Good morning all!  We're actually at 40 degrees, so yay!  Not a freezing morning.  Very overcast and rain on the way. 






and:






Enjoy the day all!


----------



## schumigirl

What kind of wine do you like to drink Lynne..........or are you more a cocktail gal.........

Some folks think I`m a wine snob.......I`m really not.......Yes, I do like nice wine but most of my friends aren't scared to buy me a bottle in case it`s the wrong one.......so I can`t be that bad.......I am fussy though......


----------



## Bluer101

Trying to get a room this weekend and no such luck. I have to book our summer trip too.

The whole piece of the chicken is a wing, but your breakdown is, drum, flat, tip.


----------



## Lynne G

AHHH Bluer, it's too early to be technical!  LOL  Eh, to me, a wing.  More educated now! 

Schumi, I favor a white wine, I like it sweet, but not overly sweet.  Sometimes a blush too.  I tend to stay away from cocktails.  I can admit I am not a wine snob, tea snob, well, probably, and a coffee one too.  I hate a bitter coffee., but enjoy a lovely cup of tea.   In fact, I'm ready for another cup of tea.  

Hope all is going well for all the homies.   

Glad to see ya post Bluer.  Hope you MIL and family are doing well.


----------



## keishashadow

lol a wing is a wing to me too, as long as they don't try to call a nugget a 'boneless' wing.

tinyd - we have AT&T texting is dirt cheap on cruiseships, even back to the states.  there's a whole thing u have to do in settings to make sure ur iphone doesn't update/use data but so nice to have the ability to check in with those at home.

CCL assigns PVPs but an outside TA will usually up the OBCs, no so much with CCL.  RCCL & Celebrity is where i've found the best bonus goodies with the huge online agencies (little customer service and penalties for cancellation though, it's a trade off).  

For those that need assistance as to actually deciding or booking, the agency associated here will certainly steer you right.

i'm on taking GD to dentist duty, picking up from school early afternoon.  need to figure out what mischief we can get into afterwards

have a good day all.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> lol a wing is a wing to me too, as long as they don't try to call a nugget a 'boneless' wing.
> 
> tinyd - we have AT&T texting is dirt cheap on cruiseships, even back to the states.  there's a whole thing u have to do in settings to make sure ur iphone doesn't update/use data but so nice to have the ability to check in with those at home.
> 
> CCL assigns PVPs but an outside TA will usually up the OBCs, no so much with CCL.  RCCL & Celebrity is where i've found the best bonus goodies with the huge online agencies (little customer service and penalties for cancellation though, it's a trade off).
> 
> For those that need assistance as to actually deciding or booking, the agency associated here will certainly steer you right.
> 
> i'm on taking GD to dentist duty, picking up from school early afternoon.  need to figure out what mischief we can get into afterwards
> 
> have a good day all.


Are you speaking spanish? I got CCL and TA... and RCCL. And glad to know about the texting! Do they do free wifi now or something? It's been so long... I'm dreaming of midnight buffets. I've been itching to get back on a boat. Best friend I were just talking about it. We've postponed our fall cruise and swore on our lives to go next spring. Shes a teacher and I hate having to follow school calendars! That's why I wanted to go this fall.. her fall break is different than most and not everyone gets a fall break.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I favor a white wine, I like it sweet, but not overly sweet.  Sometimes a blush too.  I tend to stay away from cocktails.  I can admit I am not a wine snob, tea snob, well, probably, and a coffee one too.  I hate a bitter coffee., but enjoy a lovely cup of tea.   In fact, I'm ready for another cup of tea.
> .



Don't like sweet wine or blush......we call it Rose' over here.........my friend was here earlier helping me pick some outfits for NY and I asked her if she thought I was a wine snob........she thought it over for about 2 seconds and said yes I was, but only because I know what I like........apparently it was a compliment.........wouldn't like her to insult me......lol....she adores me really........

I like nice tea too.........



keishashadow said:


> lol a wing is a wing to me too, as long as they don't try to call a nugget a 'boneless' wing.
> 
> i'm on taking GD to dentist duty, picking up from school early afternoon.  need to figure out what mischief we can get into afterwards
> 
> have a good day all.



I adore boneless wings........was informed by a so called expert (know it all who doesn't know much at all) that they are all processed junk........told him he was eating in the wrong places if that's what he was getting served........nothing worse than a preachy know it all...........


Picked out a few outfits with help of a friend today.......she has a good eye for what suits people.......I need all the help I can get.......lol........should arrive Saturday.......

Quiet night tonight.........


----------



## pcstang

We


Bluer101 said:


> Trying to get a room this weekend and no such luck. I have to book our summer trip too.
> 
> The whole piece of the chicken is a wing, but your breakdown is, drum, flat, tip.


Well, That's no good! I was hoping to hangout with you al!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey PC.........hope you having fun.........tell me it's warm and sunny.......


It's cold here tonight........so went to get into my purple winter jammies, big purple dressing gown and big purple fluffy slipper boot things........

Came out of my room and passed DS across the top hallway........he just looked at me, laughed and said I looked just like Barney..........

Thing is I kinda do........and I like Barney..........


----------



## pcstang

Hanging by the RPR pool right now enjoying some drinks. Kids are swimming, 85 degrees and its jumping here! 5 tiny ducklings are swimming in the pool among the masses! I feel the stress melting away!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Hey PC.........hope you having fun.........tell me it's warm and sunny.......
> 
> 
> It's cold here tonight........so went to get into my purple winter jammies, big purple dressing gown and big purple fluffy slipper boot things........
> 
> Came out of my room and passed DS across the top hallway........he just looked at me, laughed and said I looked just like Barney..........
> 
> Thing is I kinda do........and I like Barney..........


Lol! That's hilarious! My kids give me crap all the time!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Hanging by the RPR pool right now enjoying some drinks. Kids are swimming, 85 degrees and its jumping here! 5 tiny ducklings are swimming in the pool among the masses! I feel the stress melting away!





pcstang said:


> Lol! That's hilarious!



Sounds like bliss right now PC.........wish I was there.........

Yes, my son has a very good sense of humour.......thank goodness!!!


----------



## macraven

_long day here and no time to read back on what i missed out on today.

i'm thinking pc should be having a beer now and catching some rays.

_


----------



## macraven

_oops, hit send too soon.


finally got a person out to our house for the inspecting and cleaning the ac and heat pumps.

our house sat vacant for 0ver 1.5 years and the units were on low operating.

good that they were on and not turned off...


we have two units so double the price for the work and freon today.
but, now we know it is in good operating order and will be ready for the heat that comes this summer.

one of my boys lives about one mile from our former house.
so the weather he gets is the same weather where we used to live.

they had snow and winds yesterday, which was the second round of winter storms for them.
was watching some weather news this afternoon and saw the storm with snow again hit my old area.

tomorrow doesn't look much better for them....


and here i was going to whine about having the heat on.....
sunny here but chilly compared to what we had all last week.

hope all the homies are doing well.

figure we will hear from St L soon to find out if it will be a check or bike his son is getting soon....._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  PC is back at the darkside!  Hope the crowds won't be too bad for you guys.
> 
> And I have never heard the word flat to describe wings.  I'm with Mac, first thought is shoes.  Ohh, I am not a big wing fan, so maybe that's why.
> 
> Yep, Mac.  DD's hair actually does look nice.  She keeps her hair in a pony tail most of the time, so it's not as obvious.
> 
> Good morning all!  We're actually at 40 degrees, so yay!  Not a freezing morning.  Very overcast and rain on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day all!


_btw, i just saw this and i could have sworn today was wednesday.

just reinforces i should start my day here for the homies to guide me to the day of the week.....lol

lynne, your weather will change soon.
it will warm up.

good thing is you don't talk about snow..
maybe tomorrow that will change but not today.

yea, shoes is the first thing i thought of when the subject of flats started in this thread._


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey all......just dropping by.  We are starting to pack up as we will be moving next month.  Can't believe how much stuff I've accumulated in just 2 and half years


----------



## schumigirl

Hey goofy..........nice to see ya post.......been a while.......

Hope the move goes well........can be quite stressful.........


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Hey all......just dropping by.  We are starting to pack up as we will be moving next month.  Can't believe how much stuff I've accumulated in just 2 and half years


_hope you are not moving out of florida.......


wait and say you can't believe all the crap you have accumulated when moving after 31 years in one place......_


----------



## Lynne G

I won't ask Goofy.  Stuff just sticks around when you do not realize need to move.  Where is the new place?

Just chilling in a windy, cool, rainy day.  Unlike Pcstang.  Looks like he is having a great time and perfect weather.

Barney.....LOL. Even my kids remember him.  I feel like snuggling up too Schumi.  Pizza tonight as I do not feel like cooking.  Salad and I am done.


----------



## tinydancer09

goofyfigment said:


> Hey all......just dropping by.  We are starting to pack up as we will be moving next month.  Can't believe how much stuff I've accumulated in just 2 and half years


I went from everything except my bed fitting in my 2 door civic to needing the largest Uhaul they have, my 4 door civic, and my dad's truck when I moved in/out of college... 3.5 years of stuff. Now that I'm spread out between two different houses I don't even want to know how much I have when I go to move into one house and stay put. Aye aye aye! Happy packing! I'm not a fan, but it's a great way to declutter your life. Don't want to pack it? Donate it! That's my motto. 



macraven said:


> _hope you are not moving out of florida.......
> 
> 
> wait and say you can't believe all the crap you have accumulated when moving after 31 years in one place......_


When I was little we moved 4 times... then when I turned 9 we stayed put for 15... in 4000sq foot of house and garage. OH. MY. GOODNESS at all the CRAP! When we moved out we had to put it SOMEWHERE because she was moving into an already furnished house. We currently have two storage units of it... BIG STORAGE UNITS. And mom likes to say its all our stuff, oh no ma'am one of those is COMPLETELY yours. I keep trying to convince her to let me sell a lot of it and donate the other lot of it. I'm whittling her down..... Think once the new house is done and she finally realizes she doesn't NEED any of it I can get her to let me sell it to someone else who can genuinely use it instead of holding on to it all and letting it go to no use in the storage. She always taught me growing up to clean out and donate unneeded things... clothes, toys, books, stuff... Now I'm having to re-teach her!!! 


Weather is warm here.. I was sweating earlier in a shirt sleeve T. AC is on and running and I have it set to turn on at 75... Nothing but sun here... apparently there were some tornadoes last night. When I went to bed at 2 I didn't even know it was supposed to rain! Had to go to the store and get stuff to do cupcakes tomorrow. Best friend's kid's 1st birthday party is Saturday and she has a GIANT family! Everyones divorced and remarried- everyone! on both sides. So I'm making 60-80 cupcakes....  Should be fun. Love birthday parties! My sister is excited she gets to taste test all the frosting. After cooking all of it my taste buds are usually anti sugar. Think I'm also going to roast that turkey tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I won't ask Goofy.  Stuff just sticks around when you do not realize need to move.  Where is the new place?
> 
> Just chilling in a windy, cool, rainy day.  Unlike Pcstang.  Looks like he is having a great time and perfect weather.
> 
> Barney.....LOL. Even my kids remember him.  I feel like snuggling up too Schumi.  Pizza tonight as I do not feel like cooking.  Salad and I am done.



Lynne.........Lol.......I'm so cosy tonight...........feels like a real winter night..........enjoy that pizza........

When my son was about 4 or 5 when you asked him what he wanted to be when he grew up it was either a trash man or..........Barney!!! 

I need some sunshine............


Crikey I've moved 12 times..........not including short temporary stays abroad..........not done yet either.........


----------



## tink1957

Checking in...

PC...RPR sounds like heaven right now...drink a pool drink for me and enjoy 

Carole... Barney...gotta love our son's...they tell it like it is.

I now am educated as well about chicken wings...you learn something new everyday.

We had fun in Atlanta here's a few pics of the Skyview... 

It was all good until we returned home to hear that a friend and co-worker had died suddenly...she was a few years younger than me.  She died of a heart attack. So sad  It makes you want to cherish every moment with your loved ones because it could be your last.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _oops, hit send too soon.
> 
> 
> finally got a person out to our house for the inspecting and cleaning the ac and heat pumps.
> 
> our house sat vacant for 0ver 1.5 years and the units were on low operating.
> 
> good that they were on and not turned off...
> 
> 
> we have two units so double the price for the work and freon today.
> but, now we know it is in good operating order and will be ready for the heat that comes this summer.
> 
> one of my boys lives about one mile from our former house.
> so the weather he gets is the same weather where we used to live.
> 
> they had snow and winds yesterday, which was the second round of winter storms for them.
> was watching some weather news this afternoon and saw the storm with snow again hit my old area.
> 
> tomorrow doesn't look much better for them....
> 
> 
> and here i was going to whine about having the heat on.....
> sunny here but chilly compared to what we had all last week.
> 
> hope all the homies are doing well.
> 
> figure we will hear from St L soon to find out if it will be a check or bike his son is getting soon....._


Lol neither still trying to figure out the closest WalMart to him and just see if he can pick the stuff up or the last option is to let girlfriends grandmother buy the stuff he needs and then send them a money order


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Are you speaking spanish? I got CCL and TA... and RCCL. And glad to know about the texting! Do they do free wifi now or something? It's been so long... I'm dreaming of midnight buffets. I've been itching to get back on a boat. Best friend I were just talking about it. We've postponed our fall cruise and swore on our lives to go next spring. Shes a teacher and I hate having to follow school calendars! That's why I wanted to go this fall.. her fall break is different than most and not everyone gets a fall break.


Hola
Sorry PVP - personal vacation planner works for carnival.  OBC  - on board credit
Ps midnight buffers r thing of past but there's always from service and 24 hour pizza
They sell Internet pkg on board. Even if u have international package/roaming U have to switch over to whatever ship provider as in cellular at sea.  Would need to ck with cruise line to determine rates
Mac big fronts r coming thru again. The idea of accumulating snow is disturbing

Tink that had to be shocking to hear.  Good advice for us all 

Carole woohoo new duds! You'd be surprised how often places try to Palm off chicken nuggets ATMs wings as long as they drench them in some sauce.  
There's times I wish I could get away with adding sugar to what I'm told is fine wine.
At the risk of outing myself, fond of making a spritzer of half ginger ale and riunite Lambrusco lol. Otherwise a bottle of Asti Spumante is my go to


----------



## RAPstar

I'm tired even though we were super slow today


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow  they took the midnight buffets?! THE HORROR! Actually that's okay. All I ever really ate that late was pizza anyways. I don't actually eat as much as I talk about... I just like food and it was a special thing to do on the cruises. I just enjoyed all the sculptures and such on the night buffets. Are the shows still good if not better? Always enjoyed those.. and the newly wed game. And bingo. I wont $315 dollars playing bingo when I was 13. Mom had to sign for it but she let me keep it. My sister won $100 during the same game.. one of those 10 game ones. Love it.

I still drink sweet bubbly wines. I'm starting to branch out and learn to have a taste for more sophisticated wines... But I'm only 25 so I have time to mature into my tastes right? My go to is red moscato or mimosas. My mimosa's are with pineapple orange though. Not a huge fan of just orange.

PC Hope you're having fun! It was a warm one today, but you're used to it. Have fun in the parks tomorrow!

Also I'm enjoying how helping teach everyone things with others. I especially enjoy the pictures to help! I never knew a chicken wing had three parts.. just thought it had two. Forgot about one! Anyone catch my jimmies vs sprinkles?


----------



## macraven

_for someone that looks like she is 5 ' tall with heeled shoes on and weighing about 90 lbs, i have no idea where you put all the food you eat tinyD.......

_


----------



## macraven

_aw vicki that had to be hard to find out your friend passed while you were out of town.

 from your homies here_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _for someone that looks like she is 5 ' tall with heeled shoes on and weighing about 90 lbs, i have no idea where you put all the food you eat tinyD.......
> _


You're exactly right! I'm 4'8'' and I wish I weighed 90! More 110ish on a bad day... Ideal is 100. Before anyone rolls their eyes just remember I'm the height of a 10-12 year old! I can technically ride pteranodon flyers without a child with me...(if the TM didn't question my age)


----------



## Bluer101

Yippe, snagged a room at PBH garden view with YF upgrade to bay view for Saturday night!!! 

PC, I will text ya so we can catch some rides. 


Also booked our summer for 9 days too. Getting in the mood now.


----------



## macraven

_and October................tell me you are booked.._


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Yippe, snagged a room at PBH garden view with YF upgrade to bay view for Saturday night!!!
> 
> PC, I will text ya so we can catch some rides.
> 
> 
> Also booked our summer for 9 days too. Getting in the mood now.


See you all Saturday!


----------



## pcstang

Doing 7 am EE this morning....
I'm sure by my posting times most of you can tell I'm not a morning person. I see how it is TinyD! Check in the day after I leave.


----------



## pcstang

tink1957 said:


> Checking in...
> 
> PC...RPR sounds like heaven right now...drink a pool drink for me and enjoy
> 
> Carole... Barney...gotta love our son's...they tell it like it is.
> 
> I now am educated as well about chicken wings...you learn something new everyday.
> 
> We had fun in Atlanta here's a few pics of the Skyview...View attachment 160826 View attachment 160827
> 
> It was all good until we returned home to hear that a friend and co-worker had died suddenly...she was a few years younger than me.  She died of a heart attack. So sad  It makes you want to cherish every moment with your loved ones because it could be your last.


Atlanta is fun! I am there a few times a year. It was and will be perfect weather for the next week here. I'll have a drink for everyone. Could be trouble but I'm used to it!


----------



## pcstang

There are 15 little ones total. Our server said they are a week old. Cute little ones following mom around. I guess dad was at the bar. Can't blame him with 15 babies to tend to. Lol


----------



## macraven

_pc, i sent you a pm and kept thinking why haven't you replied to me.
then i just went back and realized i forgot to push send.......
well, it should be there now.


i here you on sleep hours.
i was never an early to bed person.

but, when i worked full time in chicago, i had to be in bed by midnight as i got up at 5 to get the littles ready to take to the sitter at 6:30
then busses to work 

same routine for picking them up after i got off work at 5:00

then when i took 5 years off of work, my time was my own.
well, it was like herding cats when the boys were littles and where ever they stopped and feel asleep on the floor, i would toss blankets on them.
i learned early if you carry a little to their bed then, they wake up and you stay up all hours until they start to snooze again.
this set the pattern again for going to sleep in early morning hours.

i'm back on my early morning hour schedule again in my life.....

_


----------



## macraven

_i have had my drinks for the night when we went out to eat dinner.

have a couple more for me._


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Doing 7 am EE this morning....
> I'm sure by my posting times most of you can tell I'm not a morning person. I see how it is TinyD! Check in the day after I leave.


Is that what's happening?! My bad! I'm checking in on the 16th. Maybe I'll catch you guys in the fall. Heck, I might just sneak down a few weekends SOLO. Am I allowed to do that? My sister would probably flip out on me. It's dangerous you know... 

I'm also not a morning person and EE scares me. I just agreed to leave for the parks at 9Am... which means 7 AM wake up for me on departure day. I like to wake up around 10-11...


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Lol neither still trying to figure out the closest WalMart to him and just see if he can pick the stuff up or the last option is to let girlfriends grandmother buy the stuff he needs and then send them a money order


_sounds like a brilliant idea!_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i have had my drinks for the night when we went out to eat dinner.
> 
> have a couple more for me._


I was really looking forward to my glass of wine and then I started breaking out in hives... Still might have one. Though I shouldn't. Can wine and benadryl be taken together?! Have one for me!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> There are 15 little ones total. Our server said they are a week old. Cute little ones following mom around. I guess dad was at the bar. Can't blame him with 15 babies to tend to. Lol


Alright so... earlier when you said 5 ducklings were swimming in the pool among the masses I thought you meant your kids. Not actual ducks. Oh hello summer blonde poking through...


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Is that what's happening?! My bad! I'm checking in on the 16th. Maybe I'll catch you guys in the fall. Heck, I might just sneak down a few weekends SOLO. Am I allowed to do that? My sister would probably flip out on me. It's dangerous you know...
> 
> I'm also not a morning person and EE scares me. I just agreed to leave for the parks at 9Am... which means 7 AM wake up for me on departure day. I like to wake up around 10-11...




_you fit my schedule.
the nice thing about me going solo is i can sleep into 10:30 in the morning and hit the parks before noon.
i stay quite a few days onsite so i split it half half 
do a few EE and do some sleep late until i wake up days.

tinyD, solo trips are kewl


since pc is not answering his posts here, we should crank call his room._


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I was really looking forward to my glass of wine and then I started breaking out in hives... Still might have one. Though I shouldn't. Can wine and benadryl be taken together?! Have one for me!


_i'll take a pass.
don't think whiskey or bourbon and benadryl go together._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you fit my schedule.
> the nice thing about me going solo is i can sleep into 10:30 in the morning and hit the parks before noon.
> i stay quite a few days onsite so i split it half half
> do a few EE and do some sleep late until i wake up days.
> 
> tinyD, solo trips are kewl
> 
> 
> since pc is not answering his posts here, we should crank call his room._


crack call huh? I dont know what you're into but I  like to stay out of jail!!!


----------



## macraven

_crack/crank, sounds the same with the typo


HEY, i didn't have a typo, i said crank.

are you hitting the wine bottle again little tiny?vv_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _crack/crank, sounds the same with the typo_


Oh we call them prank. Or am I thinking of something different.

"Hello, this is star service. We see you have flushed your toilet 10 times today. You have exceeded your allowed number. You will now be charged $10 for each additional flush. Also, each square of tissue is now a $1."...

"Lets play a game....."


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _crack/crank, sounds the same with the typo
> 
> 
> HEY, i didn't have a typo, i said crank.
> 
> are you hitting the wine bottle again little tiny?vv_


Yeah but the wine helped. I see the mistake now. My eyes had a typo when reading. Wine has helped wet the connections and see clearly.

I still am missing what a crank call is. Google is also confused. I asked Google


----------



## macraven

_i guess you have to be over 30 for knowing the phrase, crank call someone.


i was told that the person you called and woke up would be quite cranky for having their sleep disturbed.

from that reasoning, it was referred as crank calling _


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Checking in...
> 
> PC...RPR sounds like heaven right now...drink a pool drink for me and enjoy
> 
> Carole... Barney...gotta love our son's...they tell it like it is.
> 
> I now am educated as well about chicken wings...you learn something new everyday.
> 
> We had fun in Atlanta here's a few pics of the Skyview...View attachment 160826 View attachment 160827
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good until we returned home to hear that a friend and co-worker had died suddenly...she was a few years younger than me.  She died of a heart attack. So sad  It makes you want to cherish every moment with your loved ones because it could be your last.



Vicki, sorry about your friend. That is so sad to hear. Absolutely cherish every moment with family. 

Yes, son's certainly tell it like it is..........he comes out with some corkers at times........lol.......



keishashadow said:


> Carole woohoo new duds! You'd be surprised how often places try to Palm off chicken nuggets ATMs wings as long as they drench them in some sauce.
> There's times I wish I could get away with adding sugar to what I'm told is fine wine.
> At the risk of outing myself, fond of making a spritzer of half ginger ale and riunite Lambrusco lol. Otherwise a bottle of Asti Spumante is my go to



I can imagine........never had the issue yet.....but I could tell the difference so would send any imposters straight back.........

Haven't heard Lambrusco mentioned for years!!! For a real special occasion for a decent sparkly try a Pol Roger......classy and very drinkable unlike a lot of grocery store champagne.........lots over here drink Moët et Chandon...........yuk.........



RAPstar said:


> I'm tired even though we were super slow today



Have a sleep late day on Saturday, recharge those batteries...........did you get your vacation time sorted out Robbie, I may have missed a post or two........



pcstang said:


> There are 15 little ones total. Our server said they are a week old. Cute little ones following mom around. I guess dad was at the bar. Can't blame him with 15 babies to tend to. Lol



Cute.........dad at the bar.......lol..........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i guess you have to be over 30 for knowing the phrase, crank call someone.
> 
> 
> i was told that the person you called and woke up would be quite cranky for having their sleep disturbed.
> 
> from that reasoning, it was referred as crank calling _


Wow. I get it now. Disregard my PRANK call transcripts above.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> since pc is not answering his posts here, we should crank call his room._



I'm surprised he's not up.........had a few early morning chats with him......early morning for me that is........


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> I'm surprised he's not up.........had a few early morning chats with him......early morning for me that is........


He said something about going to 7am EE  it's 2 am here so I'm sure he knocked himself out somehow


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  It's Friday!  Can I say that again? It's Friday!  It seemed to be a long week for me.  But, the sun is up, still cool, and snow to come on Sunday; and best yet, I can sleep in tomorrow, no soccer, no track, no kids needed to be where.  Now that deserves a wahooo! 














  Oooh TinyD, I hope you didn't mix pills and wine last night. 

You are are night people, as is my sister.  I try, but not very often.  Maybe when I'm a lady of leisure.

Those cute ducklings!  Keep having a great time Pcstang, and say hi to the Bluers for me. 

Did I say it's Friday?   Have an awesome Friday all you homies!


----------



## Lynne G

I agree with ya Keisha, sometimes what they say is a nugget is awful.  Thankfully, my youngest outgrew them mostly.  No kid meals for years now.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> _and October................tell me you are booked.._



Yes that has been booked for a while.


----------



## goofyfigment

When I moved here in 2014 all I brought with me was what could fit in my car, now we need to hire movers ugh lol

Mac we are moving out of sanforder to south east orlando, we will be about 20 minutes from the mouse.

Can't wait to catch up with everyone.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _and October................tell me you are booked.._



Sure did, months ago, got to have priorities.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> See you all Saturday!



Heck ya!!!

Going to hit some rides, DW said she is just going to hang, anything beats work or staying locally.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Heck ya!!!
> 
> Going to hit some rides, DW said she is just going to hang, anything beats work or staying locally.



Absolutely beats working or staying home! We can hook up at some point. Whatever you want to do.


----------



## pcstang

Well, I made it up but the boys wouldn't budge. So I went back to bed. They finally roused so we are heading out. I'll check on the pm you sent me, mac! Thanks! Still need to get October worked out.


----------



## pcstang

TinyD and Mac - not sure I would have even heard the phone! It was a long day and I was out right after my last post! Off to the parks today! Happy Friday to everyone.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Oooh TinyD, I hope you didn't mix pills and wine last night.
> 
> You are are night people, as is my sister.  I try, but not very often.  Maybe when I'm a lady of leisure.
> 
> Those cute ducklings!  Keep having a great time Pcstang, and say hi to the Bluers for me.
> 
> Did I say it's Friday?   Have an awesome Friday all you homies!


Nah I wouldn't actually do that. Thanks for the concern though. I waited it out to see if the hives were real or "just kidding" hives. They weren't itching so I had a very small glass of wine and they didn't seem to mind or get worse. I think I touched something outside and then touched my neck or face... That would do it. This is business as usual for me... I'm on such a strong allergy regimine I don't know how histamine even comes close to touching me


----------



## Lynne G

Good hear you are okay TinyD.  Well, I have one kid who's allergic to almost all pollen since he was 2, and one kid, that since about age 5, just gets hives out of the blue. When the hives come, taking benedryl removes them in about 20 minutes.  Her hives tend to itch. That's usually when we realize she has hives, she starts to itch.  I still have not figured out what sets her off, since its never consistent and may be long gaps in time between getting the hives.  The other kid we were hoping he'd outgrow his allergies, but at 18 almost 19, same allergies.  He's heavily medicated now.  Not a fun time for him in the spring.   The allergic response sets off his asthma, so at times, he sounds like Darth Vader.  So, I hope whatever set you off, is gone now.


----------



## pcstang

I eat Benadryl like candy! Allergies suck but it's better than other issues people have. One of my nephews is allergic to everything. Has to have an epipen (sp) at all times.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> There are 15 little ones total. Our server said they are a week old. Cute little ones following mom around. I guess dad was at the bar. Can't blame him with 15 babies to tend to. Lol


haha didn't know the bro code extended to ducks. love watching the ducks there & growling at the kids who think it's ok to chase them whilst ma & pa look upon them beaming with pride.  You can call that a crank comment lol.

lost track are the bluers heading up too this weekend?  hope so, they need a break.

woohoo it's Friday.  Still have tax returns laughing at me upon my desk, but think i'll spend the afternoon tinkering with upcoming travel plans

good day all.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Good hear you are okay TinyD.  Well, I have one kid who's allergic to almost all pollen since he was 2, and one kid, that since about age 5, just gets hives out of the blue. When the hives come, taking benedryl removes them in about 20 minutes.  Her hives tend to itch. That's usually when we realize she has hives, she starts to itch.  I still have not figured out what sets her off, since its never consistent and may be long gaps in time between getting the hives.  The other kid we were hoping he'd outgrow his allergies, but at 18 almost 19, same allergies.  He's heavily medicated now.  Not a fun time for him in the spring.   The allergic response sets off his asthma, so at times, he sounds like Darth Vader.  So, I hope whatever set you off, is gone now.


Oh goodness! I'm so glad I don't have asthma or I would be in a complete mess. I'm the same with with hives.. I usually don't know I have them until they itch. Last night they itched on my neck so I went and wiped my face/neck and within about 30 they stopped itching. It was too early for me to take a benadryl and knock myself out because I had a ton of work to do still... so that's why I was just waiting and not actually taking anything. If they're bad enough I do, but these weren't that bad. I also get random ones... It all started in 8th grade and we still don't know what was doing it. They're not consistent like they were back then though. I'm majorly allergic to dust, ragweed, and I'm moderately allergy to nearly every tree and weed... including pine and pecan and that's pretty much every tree down here. Used to be allergic to dogs but that went away after my first course of allergy shots and testing.. it got all messed up and I had to start all over again. Currently on year 2 of 5 of this course. It doesn't seem near as effective as the first round though. I highly recommend it even still. I'm on one daily antihistamine tab, 2 sprays. Then benadryl for sudden allergy attacks. I feel  your kid's pain! Everyone says YAY SPRING! I say YAY WINTER PLANTS DIE!  I will say if your daughter has allergies to certain pollens eating certain foods can trigger the hives. It's weird... I can't remember which pollen it was but I was eating a lot of stawberries and it kept triggering them but I'm not allergic to strawberries I'm actually allergic to some other pollen... I never understood it but just said okay and went about my way. 



pcstang said:


> I eat Benadryl like candy! Allergies suck but it's better than other issues people have. One of my nephews is allergic to everything. Has to have an epipen (sp) at all times.


I have one of those... it's 2 years out date. But the important thing is I have one right? 
I should really get a new one. I have no idea what would happen if a bee stings me. Dad's allergic and wasp stings get worse each time I get stung.


----------



## pcstang

I did allergy shots for about three years. I agree, after the first year it really wasn't effective. When I asked how long I would need to have then I was told could be for the rest of your life. No thanks! The allergy testing itself was horrible!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> haha didn't know the bro code extended to ducks. love watching the ducks there & growling at the kids who think it's ok to chase them whilst ma & pa look upon them beaming with pride.  You can call that a crank comment lol.
> 
> lost track are the bluers heading up too this weekend?  hope so, they need a break.
> 
> woohoo it's Friday.  Still have tax returns laughing at me upon my desk, but think i'll spend the afternoon tinkering with upcoming travel plans
> 
> good day all.



Yep, going north in the AM. The weather is so nice down here too for the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

I find wine and posting on the dis is best avoided together 


Bluers and PC........have a great time...........

Janet......travel plans are so much more fun than tax returns!!!! 



Just back in from grocery shopping...........then decided we would just get takeout tonight..........can't be bothered cooking.........now to decide what one to have........


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese food Schumi.   I think that's what my kids will want tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Chinese food Schumi.   I think that's what my kids will want tonight.




Yep, thinks that's what we are going for too.......DS isn't home from Uni yet, but he'll go for that as well.......

Now to decide what to get..........


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Just a rare moment that I am able to pop on.  Both boys are sleeping...for now....  Things are great here...two weeks til FL.

Chris turned 3 on Wednesday...and I know I'll get yelled at if I don't include a picture...




And of course, here is one of Lucas...




Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Such sweeties Kfish.  Thanks for updating us.  Late April/May trip sounds wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful boys.........something caught little Lucas's eyes there........lol........gorgeous!!! And a trip so close......how lovely........



Just finished Chinese food..........it was gorgeous, even though mine now misses onions.......but lush!!! 

Night in front of the tv now I think...........


----------



## RAPstar

Thinking of doing Discovery Cove, no dolphin swim, with my friend Mike's ap discount instead of Disney. Now to hope they don't sell out before next Friday when I can afford to book it. 

So glad it's Friday


----------



## Kivara

Hi all, I have been here, reading along. Just nothing to post about  Kfish, love the pics & the Tshirt of Statler & Waldorf!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, going north in the AM. The weather is so nice down here too for the weekend.



great news! hope u have a nice, relaxing weekend



schumigirl said:


> I find wine and posting on the dis is best avoided together
> 
> 
> Bluers and PC........have a great time...........
> 
> Janet......travel plans are so much more fun than tax returns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in from grocery shopping...........then decided we would just get takeout tonight..........can't be bothered cooking.........now to decide what one to have........



i even resorted to cleaning out a closet today vs doing any returns.  oh, the shame.



RAPstar said:


> Thinking of doing Discovery Cove, no dolphin swim, with my friend Mike's ap discount instead of Disney. Now to hope they don't sell out before next Friday when I can afford to book it.
> 
> So glad it's Friday



DC is amazing!  you will love it, fingers crossed for you.  Do you like to snorkle?  You can see more fish there than most other 'real' sites.  Food is decent, reminds me of quality you'd find @ sunshine seasons,  and the beer flows freely.  I like to set up camp where i can see the lagoon where dolphin encounters are located, nice view and seems to be less rug rats there.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is well
Cold and raining here and I guess it will warm up soon or at least I hope


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> great news! hope u have a nice, relaxing weekend
> 
> 
> 
> i even resorted to cleaning out a closet today vs doing any returns.  oh, the shame.
> 
> 
> 
> DC is amazing!  you will love it, fingers crossed for you.  Do you like to snorkle?  You can see more fish there than most other 'real' sites.  Food is decent, reminds me of quality you'd find @ sunshine seasons,  and the beer flows freely.  I like to set up camp where i can see the lagoon where dolphin encounters are located, nice view and seems to be less rug rats there.



What kind of shoes should I bring, if any?


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie, We had flip flops for the park and sneakers to change into when done the water.  Some bring water shoes, but we did not think they were needed.  Guess it depends on how tender your feet are.  It is a great park, and we have been known to spend the whole day there.  Going back there for Christmas again, our third time with the dolphins.


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Robbie, We had flip flops for the park and sneakers to change into when done the water.  Some bring water shoes, but we did not think they were needed.  Guess it depends on how tender your feet are.  It is a great park, and we have been known to spend the whole day there.  Going back there for Christmas again, our third time with the dolphins.



I'm sure I'll be there all day. I love the water and fish and he haVE OTTERS NOW!!!! So yeah I'm pretty excited. I have 3 possible days I can fit it in so I should be fine when I have the money to buy it. I may spend the $70 extra bucks and do the dolphin swim but I'm not sure.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> What kind of shoes should I bring, if any?



baby powder type sand.  I have keens meant for swimming, didn't wear them in water.

the AP discounts are listed in SW thread if u need them for planning.  the price for the photo CD is enough to make you


----------



## RAPstar

So my basic Teva sandals should suffice? I'm planning to wear them most of the trip since they're literally the best shoe experience I've ever had on vacation.


----------



## macraven

_ketchup time.

Kfish, beautiful guppies!!

You'll have a great vacation in 2 weeks.
you have the gparents to help out with the littles......

the will be a big help to you...


robbie, i love my teva sandals.
they will be great for you at DC_


----------



## tinydancer09

I had a fun day today. It started off with work phone ringing like crazy since 8:30am, then trying to start cupcakes, then the phone started again, then I finally got some peace and quite to be alone with my pretties. I love baking


Now to catch up


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I did allergy shots for about three years. I agree, after the first year it really wasn't effective. When I asked how long I would need to have then I was told could be for the rest of your life. No thanks! The allergy testing itself was horrible!


Oh gosh no. My doctor says after 5 years if they aren't working it's not going to work. Now, if my allergies change they will start me on a new one, but they will no continue to do shots for allergens that haven't budged after 5 years. I get retested this fall to evaluate if they're working or not. Testing wasn't bad for me... they did skin reaction not needles so not too terrible. Hope you're having fun!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I had a fun day today. It started off with work phone ringing like crazy since 8:30am, then trying to start cupcakes, then the phone started again, then I finally got some peace and quite to be alone with my pretties. I love baking
> View attachment 161062
> 
> Now to catch up




_do they taste as good as they look?

save one for me, one of the pink ones in the middle._


----------



## macraven

_*AP rates thru september are out now.*
Vicki, check it out as i know your dates fall into that time period.

any one else have a booking that goes thru 9/30?

i did some bogus numbers and used smsm for a long stay for sept and then i did the ap promo on the booking site to see how much of a savings that would be.

not that much of a savings with the AP

i need to do that same comparison with a 4 nght stay to see if ap can beat the smsm rate for the deluxe.

i am already booked and know ap will not beat what i'm already in for.
i've got $181 plus tax with smsm and rack for the same room went for $295 plus tax last week when i checked for the same dates.
tonight the price has changed to $271.46 on smsm
ap not released for october yet._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _do they taste as good as they look?
> 
> save one for me, one of the pink ones in the middle._


People tell me they are but I don't really eat them anymore. I ate a strawberry one without frosting and it was pretty good.


----------



## macraven

_the cupcakes look delicious.

what are you going to do with all of them if you don't eat cc anymore?

stand by the exit ramps off of I 75 and hold up a sign "for sale"   buy 2 get one free?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _the cupcakes look delicious.
> 
> what are you going to do with all of them if you don't eat cc anymore?
> 
> stand by the exit ramps off of I 75 and hold up a sign "for sale"   buy 2 get one free?_


Haha, nah! Though, might help out with my Universal fund. 

My best friend's kid's 1st birthday is tomorrow and they have a big ole family. I don't think all of those are actually going to get eaten... but requested 60 so I said okay! Doing a fruit platter in the morning because she forgot. I need to go find all my platters and get to bed... Might actually make it into town for breakfast. Shocking.


----------



## macraven

_does anyone ever make a gofundme for vacations?

i might check that out in my free time.....

i won't do a fundme but just curious if anyone has done that._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _does anyone ever make a gofundme for vacations?
> 
> i might check that out in my free time.....
> 
> i won't do a fundme but just curious if anyone has done that._



Wasn't there someone who tried to put a link to one on the dis at one time...........


6.30. I have no need to be up today........and I'm wide awake. Did sleep like a baby last night though........

Typical. Sounds like it's raining.

Planning to print off all my NY trip stuff today........I like paper copies of everything.........just in case......


----------



## macraven

_did you just like open your eyes and say to yourself, time to get out of bed.

don't care if it is still dark outside, time to get that day started.....



you need to send me the manual on how to reach that same level then  .....

do wish there was a pill to take that would make me go to bed and fall asleep by 10 pm_


----------



## macraven

_i can't remember if anyone did have one of those funds listed on these boards.
i know asking for contributions is against dis policy and it would be removed if found on them.

i asked that questions as i was looking for a gofundme site on another nature.
while i was doing that, did see some odd fund requests.

unbelievable!
and 
crazy!_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........took me a few seconds you be aware of what day it is.......do I need to get up......am I in a rush......should have just settled back down.........but noooooooo........

We still have blackout curtains over the bay window.......a remnant of the many years DH was a shift manager.....he still likes the room pitch black to sleep.........I don't..........I like to see the sun in the morning.......although today it is just dark cloud......but it is daylight.......gonna be a long day.........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _does anyone ever make a gofundme for vacations?
> 
> i might check that out in my free time.....
> 
> i won't do a fundme but just curious if anyone has done that._


Saw a girl get ridiculed on some social media something for starting a gofundme for a car. No reason other than she wanted a new car and thought he deserved it. There was something else about it but alas... I don't remember. 

There was that one guy who did the potato salad on Kickstarter. He got a boat load of money.


----------



## macraven

_i missed the potato salad one......_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i missed the potato salad one......_



I want some potato salad right now..........may wait till lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i even resorted to cleaning out a closet today vs doing any returns.  oh, the shame.
> 
> .



Lol........I'm usually super motivated if I start cleaning out cupboards.......or incredibly bored! 

No shame though......... One less job to do........


----------



## pcstang

I was awake at 7 this morning...I never get up this early at home. Probably because I stuffed myself at cow fish and fell into bed when I got back to the room. No telling how late the boys stayed up. They still aren't moving. About to go kick them out of bed and get the day started. 
Every time I type Schumi my phone changes it to Schumacher. I know you all are huge F1 fans so I figured you would get a kick out of that!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I was awake at 7 this morning...I never get up this early at home. Probably because I stuffed myself at cow fish and fell into bed when I got back to the room. No telling how late the boys stayed up. They still aren't moving. About to go kick them out of bed and get the day started.
> Every time I type Schumi my phone changes it to Schumacher. I know you all are huge F1 fans so I figured you would get a kick out of that!



Lol.......well, he is my absolute sporting hero of all time, so yes, I like that.......

Did you enjoy Cowfish?? Oh yep, get them up and into the parks.........hope you have a great day......it's raining here and heating is on....... Not jealous at all.............


----------



## pcstang

Cow fish was good as always. My kid eats sushi, me not so much. Fried pickles are delicious though! The boys are up and moving finally! Supposed to be 79f today. Should be a perfect day!


----------



## Bluer101

Just got to rest stop for breakfast at Dunkin Donuts. We are just under 1 hour out. Got to have my coffee.


----------



## Lynne G

Here comes the snow, here comes the snow, thank you northern clipper for sending us snow today.  Ahh Mac, I thought I was done saying snow, but alas, below freezing tonight and snow to take off the car tomorrow morning.  No need to put away winter clothes in April.  Ugh. 

Great looking cupcakes TinyD.  More power to ya.  I bake 2 dozen and I would be done,  only like baking when it is cold.  Right, maybe cupcakes tonight.  

Wahoo a donut breakfast is awesome Bluer.  Safe travels the rest of the way.  

I am with ya PC, anything that swims in the water is not my idea of good eating.  I do not even like the smell of fish.  I can, though see my DS eating sushi.  He likes fish.  My DD and I would be ordering the burgers.

Nice to see ya KY.  Sounds like a good idea to let others handle the money to get DS what he forgot.  Trip coming up, so wahoo to you and DW.

Morning Schumi.  Hope you had a cup of tea.  I have a pot steeping, so I am ready for my cup soon.  I do like coffee, but tea is what I like to start my day with.  Hope you weather improves too.

Enjoy this sleepy Saturday.  And PC, neither of my kids have arisen yet.  Bedtime last night is unknown as well.


----------



## keishashadow

re gofundme - never hurts to ask.  I do agree some requests are more of a want vs a need but if i had tons of $$$ would share the wealth that way.  little dribs and drabs with no major investment, a fascinating concept. I've had to be somewhat creative in my own little world with the mr only having one solid paycheck since mid August '15.  Goes back to work again tomorrow, hope for no more drama.

lynne we have a solid 2 incches on the ground and it's still coming.  next weekend supposed to hit 70 degrees, i can see the light at the end of the tunnel

L





RAPstar said:


> So my basic Teva sandals should suffice? I'm planning to wear them most of the trip since they're literally the best shoe experience I've ever had on vacation.



sure.  tevas don't have enough arch/sole support for me and straps rub the heck out of my ankles.   my crocs have been gathering dust for years (other than my 'dressy slides' lol).  discovered the keens several years ago.  H20s are truly the most comfy shoe i've worn in my life.  I can wear them all day in the parks, never a blister or sore feet.  

whilst i'm PSA'ing for my shoe sistas - new balance also has a line called 'cush'.  the cush stands for cushie feeling, wow another winner.  went out and bought 2 more pair of exact same model.  You know how it is, find a style you love and wahla they discontinue it.



tinydancer09 said:


> People tell me they are but I don't really eat them anymore. I ate a strawberry one without frosting and it was pretty good.



beautiful!  is that a buttercream icing?  wanna share the recipie? mine tends to come out a bit runny for some reason.


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

Line for dueling dragons locker....


----------



## Bluer101

We are checked in at PBH. Next stop parks.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> beautiful!  is that a buttercream icing?  wanna share the recipie? mine tends to come out a bit runny for some reason.


The pink ones are buttercream and the white ones are cream cheese. I'll send you both via PM. If anyone else wants them feel free to ask.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Line for dueling dragons locker....


I can't see you..........


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> The pink ones are buttercream and the white ones are cream cheese. I'll send you both via PM. If anyone else wants them feel free to ask.


Do better than that
Send us a cupcake!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We are checked in at PBH. Next stop parks.


Yippee skippy
You are there now!

Have a great time!!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Do better than that
> Send us a cupcake!


I've mailed a lot of food items and such... but cupcakes probably wouldn't make it! If we have a party down at the darkside I'll bring a set.


Also... if you give a mac a cupcake she'll eat for a day. if you teach a mac to make them she'll probably eat the whole dozen and not share.


----------



## macraven

I need to learn how to share so I won't get fat!


----------



## schumigirl

Just back home from afternoon in pub........was nice.........had some chicken strips to munch on......lovely and spicy.........about to watch Grand National horse race,.........only time of year we bet on the horses........hope we win something!!!

Pizza Saturday........not a cupcake fan......then again I don't have a sweet tooth........


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Morning Schumi.  Hope you had a cup of tea.  I have a pot steeping, so I am ready for my cup soon.  I do like coffee, but tea is what I like to start my day with.  Hope you weather improves too.



Lynne, I use that word steeping the tea........I said it a few times and no one had heard that word or knew what it meant.......told them steeping to me, means a good strong cup of tea............yep, tea is my start to the day......drink 3 cups a day......and sometimes make a ginger and lemon tea.......no milk in that one..........


----------



## macraven

Second pot of coffee


----------



## schumigirl

Grand National race over.........never won a penny........it's only once a year.............

Time for pizza and wine.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Grand National race over.........never won a penny........it's only once a year.............
> 
> Time for pizza and wine.........


 
fancy pants lol, cold frosty beer would be me choice.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> fancy pants lol, cold frosty beer would be me choice.



Lol.........love a cold beer too.........but yeah, more a wine gal.....cheap pizza though........choose your own toppings from supermarket............love em!!!

My bro in law just txt me.......he's a keen horse race follower did ok today .........but my niece won a lot with her little flutter..........she's happy!!!

May ask her advice next year.........


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Lynne, I use that word steeping the tea........I said it a few times and no one had heard that word or knew what it meant.......told them steeping to me, means a good strong cup of tea............yep, tea is my start to the day......drink 3 cups a day......and sometimes make a ginger and lemon tea.......no milk in that one..........




I should have been born English.  I love a strong cup of tea in the morning.  I was taught to steep the tea, as my mum to this day loves serving tea.  I visited her after running some errands for her, and she had her tea just right to share a cup with me.   Long ago, I took her for high tea at Harrods.  That was BK, before kids.

Just blah.  34 degrees and still snowing.

Watching English soccer with my DS.

Mac, second pot of coffee?  You should be wide awake.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Ds's girlfriends grandmother bought the stuff ds needed and told me not to worry about paying her back since dw bought her granddaughter clothes while she was down here but said she would not buy his cigarettes for him since he is making money up there by working for them


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I should have been born English.  I love a strong cup of tea in the morning.  I was taught to steep the tea, as my mum to this day loves serving tea.  I visited her after running some errands for her, and she had her tea just right to share a cup with me.   Long ago, I took her for high tea at Harrods.  That was BK, before kids.
> 
> Just blah.  34 degrees and still snowing.
> 
> Watching English soccer with my DS.
> 
> Mac, second pot of coffee?  You should be wide awake.


Well with all the coffee I have drank it means more time peeing


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Ds's girlfriends grandmother bought the stuff ds needed and told me not to worry about paying her back since dw bought her granddaughter clothes while she was down here but said she would not buy his cigarettes for him since he is making money up there by working for them


What a nice gma!

If smokes are expensive where he is now, maybe he will cut back or quit them


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I should have been born English.  I love a strong cup of tea in the morning.  I was taught to steep the tea, as my mum to this day loves serving tea.  I visited her after running some errands for her, and she had her tea just right to share a cup with me.   Long ago, I took her for high tea at Harrods.  That was BK, before kids.
> 
> Just blah.  34 degrees and still snowing.
> 
> Watching English soccer with my DS.
> 
> Mac, second pot of coffee?  You should be wide awake.




Never had proper afternoon tea in Harrods, just lunch, well worth doing.....but had afternoon tea in the Ritz, Claridges, Fortnum & Mason and Browns........all lovely if you ever get chance to visit again........nice treat. 

Tea must be served in a warmed teapot.......I do cheat sometime and do a single bag in a cup.......but my mum would be horrified.........lol.......very Scottish thing to have proper tea too........gotta be strong, especially first cup..........


Our weather has improved today.......lot warmer now.......not hot, but warmer.........shouldn't have walked in new shoes with a heel though........only a 15 minute walk.......but new shoes made it seem longer......


----------



## keishashadow

/\ that's a pee pour excuse   i'm on cup #3, slept in and still not awake

lynne- re rental car...code AS1 is now working just as well as vegas brazil corporate code.  Try pricing it with any other corporate code you qualify.  compact one dropped, but my midsize rate is the same but no pesky CDW


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> What a nice gma!
> 
> If smokes are expensive where he is now, maybe he will cut back or quit them


They are from what she tells me they are $6.00 a pack and that's the cheap brand cause here they are $4.00 a pack


----------



## schumigirl

Just about to watch Fifty Shades of Black........a very funny parody of the truly awful shades of grey movie....which I wouldn't give air time.........but this is a Wayans movie, so should be fun..........

Pizza was gorgeous.........full up now.......


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I need to learn how to share so I won't get fat!


Me too. I gave a left over dozen to my friend so they wouldnt be at my house! I have a problem sharing pizza though. 



keishashadow said:


> fancy pants lol, cold frosty beer would be me choice.


Beer and pizza, nothing better! My favorite place in GA does $6 pitchers so me and the girls go up and split it. Can't beat 1.50 glass of cold beer. And the pizza is soooooooo good. 



First birthday party went well. The well was turned off so we had no water from the facets... oh boy. However, we survive! Everyone loved the cupcakes and I was left with 3 1/2 dozen. I sent 2 home with baby girls mom and sent one to my other best friend who I normally go to Universal with.... She'll be going to her boyfriends house tonight and his sister has kids. YIPPE! Only left with half a dozen! And lots of fruit. I do love fruit!

Time to clean up and get some supplies for packing for dear ole mom and head back to the beach. Think I'm going to take a "chill" day and leave on Monday instead of tomorrow. Some of the nephews have been at the house and she said they were all sick with something. Called one of our cleaners and asked her to go clean mom's house before I came in so I wouldn't get sick. Perfect excuse right? Mom won't mind. We normally do all of our cleaning at our personal home ourselves but she deserves a break after those grands.


----------



## macraven

_heck, i never share my pizza willingly.
well, maybe a few times but i don't let on what i am really thinking if i wanted that last slice....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well with all the coffee I have drank it means more time peeing



You know what you would be if you were in this part of the world..............

European!!!     Get it..........your- a - peein.........    Ok, maybe not..............


Fifty shades of Black was fifty shades of cr*p..........first Wayans movie that we didn't find funny.....ended up watching The Boy.......spooky movie with Maggie from WD........ok movie but predictable. 

Heading to bed soon.........got friends coming for Sunday lunch tomorrow......rib of beef for 7 and one vegetarian..........she's a nice one though......not preachy or annoying......she understands us that love our meat .......cooking her pumpkin ravioli for appetiser, ready made pasta though.........and a fig and Brie flatbread for her main, she likes that.......we are all having a mix of seafood and continental meats with olives and such to start.......looking forward to it as we haven't had friends over for a while.......beef has been marinating all evening.......lush!! 

Hope everyone's Saturday has been a good one.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _heck, i never share my pizza willingly.
> well, maybe a few times but i don't let on what i am really thinking if i wanted that last slice....._



We share.......but it's a big one......very big one.........love pizza in this house..........

We have been known to fight over the last slice......not really, DH always offers it to me.......awwwwwww


----------



## macraven

_well, this is why i never have knives on the table when we have pizza.

the last slice can be a free for all......just sayin'  _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _well, this is why i never have knives on the table when we have pizza.
> 
> the last slice can be a free for all......just sayin'  _



Lol........I'm getting hungry again..........we had spicy chicken, chorizo and jalapeños tonight.......DS had cheese. Plain cheese. Both bbq sauce base.........yum............


Watching a movie on the horror channel right now.......filmed at Universal and The Hulk is on it right now.......passed off as another place for effect of course..........the track has just fallen apart.........so funny!!!! Called Haunted Hill or something.......very Z movie............


----------



## Bluer101

All this pizza talk, glad I'm sitting at Sal's now.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> All this pizza talk, glad I'm sitting at Sal's now.


So excited to try Sal's next weekend! Thinking it will be a great dinner after voodoo juice... Anyone know how late they're open? That will be a long day as we're traveling down, heading straight to park, then mardi gas that night. I don't think we'll feel like going back to hotel and then back out for dinner.

Nevermind just realized it says on their website on Universal. Open til 11. PERFECT!  So jealous of everyone there this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> All this pizza talk, glad I'm sitting at Sal's now.



Enjoy your pizza........love Sal's.......one of the best pizzas on property.........


----------



## keishashadow

European nyuk nyuk

I'd kill for combo of beer, pizza and a cupcake right now.  well, have beer but seems pointless without a slice at this point


----------



## macraven

I'll take the pizza from
Schumi and the cupcake from tinyD


I would never take anyone's beer
Especially if it was keishashadow's


----------



## tinydancer09

I had pizza last night so I settled for another italian dish... Homemade alfredo over bowtie with garlic bread. YUM. Wine will be later. Might have more than my one glass tonight since I wont be traveling tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I'll take the pizza from
> Schumi and the cupcake from tinyD
> 
> 
> I would never take anyone's beer
> Especially if it was keishashadow's



one for me, two for you.  two for you, three for me lol


----------



## macraven

Now I really want pizza 

TinyD had it last night and Keisha had it today

Think Sunday will pizza night at our house


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, we had pizza last night, kids lost out, no Chinese.  Tonight, omelet and bacon and steamed broccoli.  Was not in the mood for much, after this cold and snowy day.  Did have pizza at lunch though.  Sam's Club sells a big pizza slice and a big refillable soda cup for $2.50.  DH was a cheap date.  Hotdog and said soda cup was $1.50.  He pumped gas for me, so that was the least I could do.   

Now chilling, and under a blanket throw.  Need to be toasty at night.  


Have a nice night homies.


----------



## goofyfigment

Pizza.....that is the one thing I miss the most from pa....central florida just doesn't do pizza like nepa did


----------



## KStarfish82

goofyfigment said:


> Pizza.....that is the one thing I miss the most from pa....central florida just doesn't do pizza like nepa did



There is nothing like NY Pizza...mmm.  Where do you get your pizza in NEPA?


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Pizza.....that is the one thing I miss the most from pa....central florida just doesn't do pizza like nepa did


But I bet you wouldn't move back north for it


----------



## RAPstar

I cheated hard core tonight. Had a Somoa donut and a Nutella donut. I feel so fat but they were so good. Luckily I forgot to take my second blood sugar pill so that will help....hopefully


----------



## tinydancer09

Hear stage area got to capacity tonight. How you doing @pcstang?


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Hear stage area got to capacity tonight. How you doing @pcstang?



We never went over by the stage, too busy. The whole purpose of the last minute trip was to hang with pcstang and to get away to relax. We all ended up over by mummy to catch beads for the kids. Had a blast hanging out with pcstang. Going to spend some time tomarrow too before heading back south.


----------



## pcstang

Yep, never made it over to the concert. Was having too much fun with the blue crew and their son. Kids were having a great time together. Galaxy Defenders too!


----------



## macraven

_that's great you two got to meet up and the kids all had some new to them to ride with.
makes trips fun when you get to meet up with other homies.

since Bluer is a tall drink of water, i'm betting he got lots of beads tonight._


----------



## pcstang

Bluer handled crowd control and got the kids lots of beads. The Bluer crew is great and we had a great time even though my nephew was showing his


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Bluer handled crowd control and got the kids lots of beads. The Bluer crew is great and we had a great time even though my nephew was showing his


Boys will be boys. They show their  all the way to the grave. You know you still do it in certain situation lol!


----------



## tinydancer09

Enjoy your pizzas! Goodnight everyone. Hope everyone has a fantastic Sunday! Relax... Kick your feet up... Treat yourself. Last day before I'm on the road again so I'll be packing and trying to pretend I have the day off.


----------



## Bluer101

We have noticed that this year there has not been as many beads being thrown, especially last night. The floats were not very packed with throwers. Never the less, we still had a blast. It's great to see the kids having a blast (and the big kids too). 

Well, getting ready to hit breakfast downstairs then start our day. Hope pcstang's party is up, have plans to hit the parks today. The weather is too perfect for this time of year, wish everyone was here too. 

We need to have a big meetup with everyone soon.


----------



## macraven

A big meet up would be a dream come
true


----------



## RAPstar

I had so much fun hen I was on the big alligator float 2 years ago. Even tho my arms hurt afterwards lol. 

Blood sugar was high this morning cause of my treats last night, but not super high so that's good. I'm doing better, it was 118 yesterday morning. 

19 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Does anyone know what the two testicle looking things are?


----------



## macraven

Nuts


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I had so much fun hen I was on the big alligator float 2 years ago. Even tho my arms hurt afterwards lol.
> 
> Blood sugar was high this morning cause of my treats last night, but not super high so that's good. I'm doing better, it was 118 yesterday morning.
> 
> 19 days to go!!!!!



Your levels will get better
Hang in there Robbie!


----------



## RAPstar

Bluer101 said:


> Does anyone know what the two testicle looking things are?



Figs?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Nuts



I asked about the items on the plate, not me.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
DW got up this morning saying only 69 more days and told her hey that's usually my job to do the countdown lol


----------



## Mrs bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> DW got up this morning saying only 69 more days and told her hey that's usually my job to do the countdown lol




That is awesome


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> We have noticed that this year there has not been as many beads being thrown, especially last night. The floats were not very packed with throwers. Never the less, we still had a blast. It's great to see the kids having a blast (and the big kids too).
> 
> Well, getting ready to hit breakfast downstairs then start our day. Hope pcstang's party is up, have plans to hit the parks today. The weather is too perfect for this time of year, wish everyone was here too.
> 
> We need to have a big meetup with everyone soon.



huh, that's one of the few things i was happy about.  so many beads my neck hurt, GD was thrilled to get them when we got home

i've still got a mad on over mardi gras after our 1st go-around, but it is it too much to expect to actually be able see a concert they advertise without jumping thru hoops?  realize the stadiums they have don't hold as many vs. stuffing people in like sardines but don't see why two shows a night on Friday & Saturday wouldn't work to accomodate majority of guests.

now that i got that out of my system lol have a great time, see u in October (how far away does that sound eek).  In May our flight doesn't land until the evening, park time on Sunday & Monday before moving over to WDW.

trying to switch things around to extend trip & to save $ on airfare in Oct.  tell me again how long it would take us to drive down to Port Everglades (FLL) on a Saturday or Sunday morning.  Would want to be there by 2 pm at latest.  I'm seeing estimates of 6 hours, but that seems long for some reason to me.



macraven said:


> Now I really want pizza
> 
> TinyD had it last night and Keisha had it today
> 
> Think Sunday will pizza night at our house



nope, pizza free sadly   will be griling a few thick steaks today...it's 20 degrees right now btw.



RAPstar said:


> Figs?



ding, ding, ding we have a weiner!  don't worry about the cheat day, get back in the saddle today.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> DW got up this morning saying only 69 more days and told her hey that's usually my job to do the countdown lol


WOOT.....

Great she is getting excited for the trip


----------



## macraven

Ok since it wasn't nuts, it has to be fruit as you have an orange also on the plate

Figs, dates, etc


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> WOOT.....
> 
> Great she is getting excited for the trip


Yes she is Mac and keeps asking every day can we go now LOL


----------



## pcstang

Let the games begin....


----------



## macraven

_i was looking at the pear shape bowls on my iphone.
now i am using the iMac, one of the products in the bowl looks like walnuts._


----------



## Lynne G

Awww man, the weather looks beautiful at Islands.  Have fun indeed PC and the Bluers.

We have absolutely blue skies and almost at freezing.  Stiff wind is not helping the sunshine warm ya.  I will take it.  Rain on tap for Monday.  How many times did I say rainy Monday?  Probably too many.  At least that means we will be in the 40s.

Pizza for lunch.  Kids were happy.  I made ice tea, hoping to feel like it is warmer than it is.

Ugh, weather guy is saying we have a polar vortex pouring cold air on us.  Where is that 70 Keisha?  No us any day this coming week.  We are to be 40s and 50s with rain and more rain.

Good job keeping that sugar low Robbie.

KY,  counting down is such a fun way to get ready to travel.  My count is still in months.

Orange, walnuts and figs.  Yep, that is what I see on my iPad.  Haha Bluer.

Off to get more medicine for the kid.  He woke up yesterday with a nasty asthma attack, then when that got under control later in the day, he got a nasty head ache, enough to make him feel very sick.  Early bedtime helped, and the Doc ordered stronger pills he can take if he feels that bad again.  I am glad he is feeling better.

Hope all those with allergies are doing well.  It has been a rough spring so far, for my DS.


----------



## tinydancer09

Got my one day of sleeping in this week and the business even cooperated! No one called me until after 1. It was lovely! Though I do have a headache from being lazy for so long.... Funny how that works. 

Getting ready to head back to the coast tomorrow. Need to go get packing supplies for mommy dearest... Though she hates me calling her that so I do call her mother Teresa in most cases. Have I stated this week that I'm ready for the new house?


----------



## macraven

_tell me if  have this wrong.
you are moving to another city in a new house?

or is this for the business?_


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pic PC.......always been one of my favourites...........

Lynne hope the kiddo feels even better today.........sucks to see your children suffer in any way.......

Definitely figs..........



Finally all my guests have made their way home..........most arrived 11.30ish this morning where I had made a couple of pitchers of mimosas.......nice!! 8 of us altogether. 

Lunch at 1.30. Beef was gorgeous and there is not a bit of moo left! The vegetarian loved her meal too which I was happy about.........such a nice girl.........she takes jokes well about her non meat eating.........she gives as good as she gets.......

Desserts later for those that wanted them, then just sat around talking with wine and made some more cocktails..........it was such a beautiful day.........cold if you went out of the sun, but a lovely day. Nice to just catch up with friends now and again.......and the men all cleared up while we sipped and chatted.........not a bad deal! 

So full up. 

Definitely feet up tonight...........


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> huh, that's one of the few things i was happy about.  so many beads my neck hurt, GD was thrilled to get them when we got home
> 
> i've still got a mad on over mardi gras after our 1st go-around, but it is it too much to expect to actually be able see a concert they advertise without jumping thru hoops?  realize the stadiums they have don't hold as many vs. stuffing people in like sardines but don't see why two shows a night on Friday & Saturday wouldn't work to accomodate majority of guests.
> 
> now that i got that out of my system lol have a great time, see u in October (how far away does that sound eek).  In May our flight doesn't land until the evening, park time on Sunday & Monday before moving over to WDW.
> 
> trying to switch things around to extend trip & to save $ on airfare in Oct.  tell me again how long it would take us to drive down to Port Everglades (FLL) on a Saturday or Sunday morning.  Would want to be there by 2 pm at latest.  I'm seeing estimates of 6 hours, but that seems long for some reason to me.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, pizza free sadly   will be griling a few thick steaks today...it's 20 degrees right now btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ding, ding, ding we have a weiner!  don't worry about the cheat day, get back in the saddle today.



You are about 3 1/2 to 4 hours from there even with a 15-20 minute rest stop.


----------



## Bluer101

It's been perfect weather. Almost a shame we have to work in the AM. 

Just left pcstang quick bathroom at PBH and jump on the road. Had a total blast and looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Yes she is Mac and keeps asking every day can we go now LOL


are we there yet? lol


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _tell me if  have this wrong.
> you are moving to another city in a new house?
> 
> or is this for the business?_


Okay.... so I live in GA full time with my sister because I teach dance here and have all my doctors here. 
My business is vacation rentals at Cape San Blas and that's where my parents live. I go there every other weekend just about. 
Technically I'm actually a Florida resident because it was better for the business so the government thinks I live with my parents. 

My parents are living in a house called Avalon right now- it was a renal a longggg time ago but when I graduated college they moved in full time.... and then hated it! It's a very good rental not a very good a live in home. Not enough storage... so then they bought a lot and decided to build this OMG home and put Avalon back as a rental. I joked that they needed to build an apartment on to the back of it so that when I came down to the beach to work I would have my own place and office so that they could kick their feet up and I could come into the business more since that would allow me to spend more time at the beach since we wouldn't be living under each others noses... Well, then they did it- not a joke. Dad wanted a garage for his corvette so they added an apartment above it. So, while it is not mine, I will be getting the majority of the use out of that apartment that's across the way. We call it the carriage house. 

Mom is custom building EVERYTHING though so shes very involved in the building process and is nearly always at the house or working on the house in some way (picking flooring, paint, decor, etc.) Her and I run the business together and dad heads up maintenance.. so when they got to doing all the stuff mom is responsible for (paint, appliances, flooring, design, etc.) I had to pretty much take the business and all of the reservations so she could focus on that. It's really not that bad, but it's rough not having your second when you're so used to splitting the office work. Plus, I've upped my traveling this year so that I'm on the ground at the beach more. Last year I only went down about once a month, now it's every other weekend and for 3-5 days instead of just 3. 

So... long explanation to your question. *TL;DR version* is I live in Ga, Travel to my parents in fl, Parents building house in FL to live in with apartment "For" me, and it's taking up a lot of business resources (my mom) to build this house therefore I'm ready for it to be FINISHED.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> are we there yet? lol


Hey thanks my tag!

Or used to be.. I just noticed it's gone.. where the heck did it go!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Hey thanks my tag!
> 
> Or used to be.. I just noticed it's gone.. where the heck did it go!


_i blame the mouse, he took it...._


----------



## macraven

_avalon park.
i wish my mom were here so i could ask her about that.
they would go stay with a friend in avalon park before they went to hobb sound for the winter each year.
i had no idea where it was located, now i know

they wanted to buy there but for some reason didn't and just did a rental from after christmas to the spring each year, for many years.._


----------



## pcstang

I could be way off Mac...I have never heard of Avalon sound. People name their houses at the beach which is what I think TD is talking about. I know where she is talking about and it's not Avalon sound.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _avalon park.
> i wish my mom were here so i could ask her about that.
> they would go stay with a friend in avalon park before they went to hobb sound for the winter each year.
> i had no idea where it was located, now i know
> 
> they wanted to buy there but for some reason didn't and just did a rental from after christmas to the spring each year, for many years.._


Meaning orlando? 
Owning is a lot more headache than rental. You don't have to worry about any maintenance as a rental. Many of our winter guest come year after year and that's the  very reason they won't buy.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I could be way off Mac...I have never heard of Avalon sound. People name their houses at the beach which is what I think TD is talking about. I know where she is talking about and it's not Avalon sound.


Correcto. All of our houses have names:
Cottage by the Sea, Blue Pearl, Bella Vista, Emerald Isle, Sandy Feet, etc. I have one called Rehab That owner has a sense of humor. She wants to name her next one Recovery.

It's so that people know the homes and we can communicate better than memorizing addresses. Avalon (my parents house) is located at Cape San Blas, FL which is an hour east of PCB


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I could be way off Mac...I have never heard of Avalon sound. People name their houses at the beach which is what I think TD is talking about. I know where she is talking about and it's not Avalon sound.


_where did the sound come from?
avalon park

now i have to go back and see what i put after avalon.


_


----------



## pcstang

Oops! I'm used to sound, bay, bayou etc...my fault! Anyway, Cape San Blas is beautiful!


----------



## macraven

_ever been to scottsboro?

going to drive over to it sometime and go to the unclaimed baggage store.

maybe i will find my sunglasses there.........lol_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _ever been to scottsboro?
> 
> going to drive over to it sometime and go to the unclaimed baggage store.
> 
> maybe i will find my sunglasses there.........lol_


You're jumping all over the place today! I never knew a store like that existed! I lived in Tuscaloosa for a bit and used to travel from there to ATL, but never been that far north inside of AL.


----------



## macraven

_i thought every bargain hunter knew that place...

it wil only be an hour and a half for me to get there.


when airlines have unclaimed (lost) luggage and the owner never claims anything, this is the place all airlines ship the goods to.

on their website it shows what they take and what they donate or throw away.

all jewelry is appraised so you know it is good if it is in their store.

they have a picture of how the store is set up and where all locations of goods are located.


i'm hoping i find nice sunglassess when i go there.

yes, they have a lot of suitcases for sale also

all at bargain prices._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Well we have been home for a little while now. We had a great time with pcstang and his son and nephew. Can't wait to meet up again. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend. Back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Glad you all had a great time and back home safely


----------



## tinydancer09

I need to packkkkk I need to packkk I need to pack! Went and got mom about 15 boxes. today. Heading down tomorrow to force her into starting this project. Wish me luck! Oh... first I have to pack my stuff. However, when I get back on Wednesday I will be unpacking to repack for universal! So excited!/
I also think the carriage house is painted so I should be able to see my colors actually on the wall! Woo new house!

Have a good Monday everyone! Remember, it's one Monday closer to your next Orlando trip!


----------



## macraven

_just came back to turn the lights out.
bed time for all....._


----------



## schumigirl

I'm up..........and dressed........ready for the day..........


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Well we have been home for a little while now. We had a great time with pcstang and his son and nephew. Can't wait to meet up again.
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. Back to the grind tomorrow.



Glad you had nice time........bet you enjoyed a break after so much worry recently.........


----------



## Lynne G

Great to hear about the Dismeet with Bluers and PC and nephew.  Back to the grind for sure, Mrs. Bluer. 

As stated, we already have been doused with rain.  More to come.  Gray, gray day.





   yeah, even the minion isn't happy in the rain. 






  Ahh to the joys of starting the work week. 

Enjoy your Monday All!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i thought every bargain hunter knew that place...
> 
> it wil only be an hour and a half for me to get there.
> 
> 
> when airlines have unclaimed (lost) luggage and the owner never claims anything, this is the place all airlines ship the goods to.
> 
> on their website it shows what they take and what they donate or throw away.
> 
> all jewelry is appraised so you know it is good if it is in their store.
> 
> they have a picture of how the store is set up and where all locations of goods are located.
> 
> 
> i'm hoping i find nice sunglassess when i go there.
> 
> yes, they have a lot of suitcases for sale also
> 
> all at bargain prices._



never heard of it, cool

tinydancer - that's why they have real estate management companies lol.  When i was active realtor handled a few rentals at the beach, but all local issues cleaning/maintenance etc. were assigned to onsite subcontractors.  Decided it was just too many fires to put out, not worth the fee for me.  Hard to believe how people can be such p-i-g-s & the abysmal condition in which some leave a rentaloften damage above & beyond security deposit.


----------



## pcstang

Mac - I've heard of the place but have never been there before.

I worked for a management company in Panama City Beach. I think they managed nearly 1000 units. From time to time I would meet an owner and they were almost always pissed off about all the destruction in their units. People treat the properties terribly quite often. 

We did the hard rock tour yesterday. It was pretty cool and we had a great guide. Want to say the tour was about 45 minutes or so.

View from the top deck.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> never heard of it, cool
> 
> tinydancer - that's why they have real estate management companies lol.  When i was active realtor handled a few rentals at the beach, but all local issues cleaning/maintenance etc. were assigned to onsite subcontractors.  Decided it was just too many fires to put out, not worth the fee for me.  Hard to believe how people can be such p-i-g-s & the abysmal condition in which some leave a rentaloften damage above & beyond security deposit.


We've got a pretty good clientele and don't have a lot of damage issues. Every once in a while, but it's not near what it used to be. We've built a very strong repeat guest family that we know who we're renting to! I love it. 

However, down here you have to put a lot of money into your homes and that's more or less what I meant by they don't want to put up with the maintenance. In the salt air things rot quickly and Ac units last less than 10 years. Plus flood insurance and all that mumbo jumbo. Plus we have erosion issues...... Aye aye aye. So they just assume rent rather than deal with the headache of home ownership. I'm not complaining! I love my winter guests for the most part. There's one I'd like to... 

@pcstang i love that tour! The guy who does them Monday's is pretty awesome. If you go around sunset you can catch it over top of hogwarts around this time. Ever done the immigration tour at MIB? If not go ask them for it when you get off. Get to meet the aliens


----------



## tinydancer09

Hotel california... Such a lovely place. 


On the road again...


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I'm up..........and dressed........ready for the day..........


Homie can you and anyone else here go post on the thread:


Sf or Cbay for September

Poster needs info it going around sept 15 thru weekend will be crowded

All I know is the Saturday will be crowded as opening weekend for HHN


----------



## tinydancer09

Got in to mom's house. Within 30 minutes my sister-in-law who just left Saturday called and said the kids have flu. They were all over the house not feeling well. Mom and I just used 2 bottles of lysol on top of the fact that she had already wiped everything down before we knew they had the flu. Oh please dont let me get the flu! Universal Saturday!!!


----------



## macraven

Hope you and mom don't get sick


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Got in to mom's house. Within 30 minutes my sister-in-law who just left Saturday called and said the kids have flu. They were all over the house not feeling well. Mom and I just used 2 bottles of lysol on top of the fact that she had already wiped everything down before we knew they had the flu. Oh please dont let me get the flu! Universal Saturday!!!



did u get a flu shot?  if symptoms show up see dr & get tamiflu, it really does help to cut down the time you're ill.  good luck

don't think i've ever heard of HRH tour.  haven't been back since they dropped the loews you first benefits sigh.  so nice & convenient there.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> did u get a flu shot?  if symptoms show up see dr & get tamiflu, it really does help to cut down the time you're ill.  good luck


No I don't get the flu shot. I hate the flu shot... I'm one of those. I work at home so I am not as high risk exposure as most. My sister had the flu a couple years ago and I got tamiflu and RAN AWAY! I kind of felt bad, but I didn't catch it. 

Just hoping we lysoled everything.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> did u get a flu shot?  if symptoms show up see dr & get tamiflu, it really does help to cut down the time you're ill.  good luck
> 
> don't think i've ever heard of HRH tour.  haven't been back since they dropped the loews you first benefits sigh.  so nice & convenient there.


It's at the restaurant. I've got more pics but it's kind of a pain to post from my phone. (I.e. I'm lazy!)


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> It's at the restaurant. I've got more pics but it's kind of a pain to post from my phone. (I.e. I'm lazy!)



we're not going anywhere, post it out when u get back home lol


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> we're not going anywhere, post it out when u get back home lol


Yeah you just go up to the host desk and ask for the VIP tour. I want to say they do it until around 8 unless it's an event night. They'll take you in all the back rooms including the lennon room. I had died and gone to heaven


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> don't think i've ever heard of HRH tour.  haven't been back since they dropped the loews you first benefits sigh.  so nice & convenient there.


I think she was referring to Hard Rock Cafe tour 

You can see some of the celebrity items in the special room/ floor


----------



## Robo56

We did the Hard Rock Cafe tour a couple of years ago. The grandkids absolutely loved it. We took the tour with Randy. Don't know if he is still there, but he was awesome.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - check your rental car rates again. do u have WDW AP?  Current hot codes listed in Oct rental car thread.  I'm giggling over seeing rates for a week in May of all in $75 for a compact and $97 for midsize w/alamo.  Oct pretty sweet too ($91 & $116 with plenty of time to drop

glad i didn't miss a tour @ the hotel. I'm not a fan of the restaurant chain, way too many over-priced meals in their venues elsewhere.  So many do say they like the orlando one, may have to try it for lunch.

i miss NBA


----------



## RAPstar

18 days *le sigh*


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> i miss NBA




Me two


----------



## ky07

I miss the NASCAR grill


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> glad i didn't miss a tour @ the hotel. I'm not a fan of the restaurant chain, way too many over-priced meals in their venues elsewhere.  So many do say they like the orlando one, may have to try it for lunch.
> 
> i miss NBA


had a burger there on my birthday and it was DELICIOUS! They're also the only people who have ever given me something other than ice cream for HB. I can't eat ice cream and I told him that and he sneakily ask me about other things and somehow got out of me that I LOVE pineapple and he brought me a huge thing of strawberries and pineapple. Anyways the  burger was sooo flipping good. Also had an app.. something cheesy with chips.. I think my birthday drink was hitting me by then. I told him how I make my margs. I always sweet talk the bartenders and they listen to how I make mine and give me extra tequila. Usually a little tipsy during my appetizers lol!


----------



## RAPstar

I miss the original Kong and Ghostbusters show. And the Hitchcock show. Where's a TARDIS when you need one?


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I miss the original Kong and Ghostbusters show. And the Hitchcock show. Where's a TARDIS when you need one?


I don't want the TARDIS until it comes with David Tenant. But not the harry potter david tenant.... He was a sleeze


----------



## macraven

_i'm still doing paper work and it is taking me away from having fun here.....


i miss Murder She Wrote, Jaws ride, Ghostbuster Review, Ghostbusters meet beetlejuice, King Kong ride, the tram ride around the sets, and of course Hitchcock....._


----------



## Bluer101

I miss you guys and gals.


----------



## Kivara

I must be so out of the loop; I had no idea any place did tours! I'm definitely asking for the Immigrant Tour at MIB...how's the Mummy tour?

And if I see a TARDIS, I want Chris Eccleston...loved his sass and witty comments1


----------



## macraven

I did the mummy tour on a private rip set up
It was behind the scenes In The control section


----------



## Lynne G

We have rain, all day.  Over.  

  Bluer.  Hope Mrs. Bluer's mom is doing well.  It was nice your family could get away for a few days.






ahh, it is only Tuesday, I apparently caught a head cold.  Ran a fever last night, and now feel wiped out and sore.   I hope I get over it soon.  Medication for me now.

I still have pictures of the kids with their hands in the basketball hand prints outside the NBA restaurant. We all enjoyed our meals there.  Sad to see it go.  

Off to a very large cup of tea.  Hoping that will soothe my throat.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## jenrose66

Lynne G said:


> We have rain, all day.  Over.
> 
> Bluer.  Hope Mrs. Bluer's mom is doing well.  It was nice your family could get away for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh, it is only Tuesday, I apparently caught a head cold.  Ran a fever last night, and now feel wiped out and sore.   I hope I get over it soon.  Medication for me now.
> 
> I still have pictures of the kids with their hands in the basketball hand prints outside the NBA restaurant. We all enjoyed our meals there.  Sad to see it go.
> 
> Off to a very large cup of tea.  Hoping that will soothe my throat.


We are sick too!  We leave for Universal on Sunday and the stomach flu is going thru my house  It started with my daughter on Saturday and I got it Sunday night my son is home today....all that's left is my husband and other son. I hope we are all well by Sunday. Instead of being excited for our trip I'm so stressed.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone


----------



## Lynne G

jenrose66 said:


> We are sick too!  We leave for Universal on Sunday and the stomach flu is going thru my house  It started with my daughter on Saturday and I got it Sunday night my son is home today....all that's left is my husband and other son. I hope we are all well by Sunday. Instead of being excited for our trip I'm so stressed.




That stinks.  Good thing, most tummy issues tend to be only a day or two, so I hope all the family is feeling better soon.  Don't stress, your vacation is coming soon.  Wahoo for that.  And, our weather is to be sunny after this nasty storm finishes tomorrow, than sun and more sun.  From what I see, FLA  should be perfect weather.  And, welcome.  Nice to hear from ya, even if sick news like I have.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone
> View attachment 161591








  Hope you are enjoying your coffee.


----------



## macraven

jenrose66 said:


> We are sick too!  We leave for Universal on Sunday and the stomach flu is going thru my house  It started with my daughter on Saturday and I got it Sunday night my son is home today....all that's left is my husband and other son. I hope we are all well by Sunday. Instead of being excited for our trip I'm so stressed.




_welcome and yikes !!

well, you still have 5 days left to get ready for the trip.
sending you mummy dust that all the sickness disappears real soon!


get well soon_


----------



## Robo56

Lynne I feel your pain. I have a sinus infection. It's that time of year for colds and sinus infections flu etc.... Yuk
Hope you feel fetter soon.

Jenrose66 hope you and your family get well soon. Not very easy when your sick and then you have to care for everyone else when you feel so bad.

Morning Mac on my first cup of coffee  I think I'am going to need a few to get me going this morning.


----------



## macraven

_and now i am off for the day.
one of my another travels in the area.

back later for dinner or late lunch_


----------



## Robo56

Trying to finish up some ideas for vacation with the grandchildern. We are heading to Universal in a few weeks. Thinking about doing Discovery Cove. We have never been there

Shout out to Schumi hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Unusual not to see you here.  

Morning Kivara


----------



## Lynne G

Ha.  Mac on a road trip. Safe travels on your roaming Mac. 

Robo, while expensive, we're heading back to Discovery Cove for the third time in December.  We really enjoyed our days there.  Once, at the end of August, for DD's birthday, and once for Christmas Day, 3 years ago.  Lucky kids!  Time with grams, awesome.  

And  to Keisha.  Just dropped my car rental for October by 80 dollars today.  Thanks for the codes.  Did not work for December, but I am a lurker, and I keep trying.  So far, the airfare is not as good as first day booking.  Still makes me mad that SW reduced the number of direct flights to 3 from 6.  Umm, I am not more than doubling the time to stop somewhere.  We're about 2 and 1/2 hours direct, and even one stop adds over 3 hours.  Making the kids get up before the crack of dawn for December.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Trying to finish up some ideas for vacation with the grandchildern. We are heading to Universal in a few weeks. Thinking about doing Discovery Cove. We have never been there
> 
> Shout out to Schumi hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Unusual not to see you here.
> 
> Morning Kivara



it's amazing!  akin to entering another world.  Such a well designed tropical paradise.  Hard to believe you're across street from Sea World.  We've enjoyed many times.  This year picked up the BOGO free Sea World/Aquatica APs on black friday.  we haven't activated yet but considering just going to DC for the non-dolphin experience.  Not sure how we will feel about not hanging onto a fin but willing to try it.

lynne - yea!  bonus points for rousting the kids pre dawn

Oh my goodness, so many sickies here no, scratch that, don't want to catch your cooties.  lots of fluids and may the swartz be with you.

mac - happy trails

Dr...Who?   It's my understanding that Universal possibly has some sort of 'rights/tie in' to the Dr. franchise.  If true, why oh why have they not incorporated it into the Orlando park...other than the nod to weeping angels (that aren't known as weeping angels) in the HHN house each year that is.

off to tackle my sauce and meatballs, looking foward to my kids invading later.  Love how the house comes alive when all are here.


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Robo...........thanks for the shout out........still here.......just had busy few days.........nice you have a trip planned soon.......


Hope all with colds and such feel better.........and keep it to yourself.......some things don't need sharing 

Janet must send you a link to my new "fancy" sandals...........lol........you'll love them!!!


Rain, rain and more rain here........

But 5 weeks till NY     Even had to do some planning 

Booked our tickets for Wicked, Rockefeller Centre for sunset and One World Trade.........that is one high building!! And Windows all the way to the floor on the observation deck........... My vertigo and clammy hands will be in overdrive.......lol......but worth it......didn't get to go up the new building last time we were there in 2014, they had just opened it and Obama was there so we figured we'd get nowhere near it. 

But hate having to pick a time........as most of you know I'm not a planner!!! I like my vacations to be a big surprise to me too......I hear some folks plan every day!!!

Empire State Building we'll wing that one again..........looking to do a boat tour around Manhattan during the day this time........and maybe walk across the bridge at night.......but, we'll see......

Am I turning into a planner..........


----------



## Kivara

Interesting Keisha...I know Universal likes to keep things under wraps, but Doctor Who has such a large fan-base, if they do have access to use it they should! Like Potter, I know people who would go just to see a well-themed Whovian empire...although, at night, seeing Weeping Angels...EEK!

Hope everyone starts feeling better soon! We had a bout of bronchial-type icky-ness around here, thankfully it's clearing up!

Still counting down the days to our trip, but I think most of our ducks are in a row! Trying to come up with some fun themed dinners to add a little more pre-trip excitement. Might have to make more butterbeer cake, YUM! DS's Monster Book came out cute too (big family, I always make 2 cakes)


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> I must be so out of the loop; I had no idea any place did tours! I'm definitely asking for the Immigrant Tour at MIB...how's the Mummy tour?
> 
> And if I see a TARDIS, I want Chris Eccleston...loved his sass and witty comments1


They do a mummy tour!? I had no idea. I did the twister tour right before she blew out of town.


----------



## RAPstar

Big news. I've been feeling like a jerk for pushing back my move to Seattle. So I'm going there instead of Orlando!


----------



## macraven

Are saying Orlando vacation now cancelled?

Well then, happy moving day to Seattle!


----------



## schumigirl

Vacation cancelled?? But moving to Seattle sounds like a good choice Robbie.........good for you........I'm sure your other half will be over the moon.........

Orlando ain't going anywhere............


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Robbie, going with the heart is always the best choice.  Vacations can be when ever you want them to be.  And planes do go from Seattle to Orlando.  Or better yet, you'll be closer to DL and Hollywood.


----------



## schumigirl

Sad to see David Gest has died.........he was funny on shows like I'm a celebrity get me out of here, and more recently Zlist celeb BB..........didn't think I would like him at all, but he was funny and we did kinda like him.

Only 62.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, wasn't he married to Ms. Liza at one time?  He was a funny guy.  Sorry to see die so young.  It will be in our news tonight I am sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, wasn't he married to Ms. Liza at one time?  He was a funny guy.  Sorry to see die so young.  It will be in our news tonight I am sure.



He was Lynne........broke about 4 hours ago here.......surprised it wasn't on the CB threads........he was due to start a tour over here called "I'm not dead" or similar...........very ironic.

He left the BB house early apparently this year due to ill health........ironically when Angie Bowie announced David (Bowie) had died one of the housemates thought she meant David Gest.........it was very funny in a morbid sense afterwards..........he was in the bedroom sleeping at the time!

Been seeing rumours over here Liza M is not at all well.......surprised David died before her.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm not  moving yet, just going out there for the week instead of Orlando. So still a vacation sorta lol


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, don't know if you are following or reading Gina's pre-report on Universal, but she has an free extra Universal ticket that expires end of May.  If you are interested, let her know.  Maybe you need one for the grand trip coming up?


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I'm not  moving yet, just going out there for the week instead of Orlando. So still a vacation sorta lol



Oh......read it wrong........lol........you'll have a lovely time anyway........course it's a vacation.........



Our village is swathed in fog tonight.........very creepy.........but so cold! Foghorns are going off tonight too.........will be clear by morning hopefully........

Interesting thread on CB about "following" on the dis...........


----------



## jenrose66

schumigirl said:


> Hi Robo...........thanks for the shout out........still here.......just had busy few days.........nice you have a trip planned soon.......
> 
> 
> Hope all with colds and such feel better.........and keep it to yourself.......some things don't need sharing
> 
> Janet must send you a link to my new "fancy" sandals...........lol........you'll love them!!!
> 
> 
> Rain, rain and more rain here........
> 
> But 5 weeks till NY     Even had to do some planning
> 
> Booked our tickets for Wicked, Rockefeller Centre for sunset and One World Trade.........that is one high building!! And Windows all the way to the floor on the observation deck........... My vertigo and clammy hands will be in overdrive.......lol......but worth it......didn't get to go up the new building last time we were there in 2014, they had just opened it and Obama was there so we figured we'd get nowhere near it.
> 
> But hate having to pick a time........as most of you know I'm not a planner!!! I like my vacations to be a big surprise to me too......I hear some folks plan every day!!!
> 
> Empire State Building we'll wing that one again..........looking to do a boat tour around Manhattan during the day this time........and maybe walk across the bridge at night.......but, we'll see......
> 
> Am I turning into a planner..........



Love the Empire State Building!


----------



## macraven

jenrose66 said:


> Love the Empire State Building!


_i'm so glad you came to visit and stay with us.

empire state building is way too tall for me to do.
i'm a wimp with heights.

did the tall builidings in downtown chicago and just leaned against the wall waiting for family to get done looking out the windows...._


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice to know I am in good company with the other sickies-although a 1000% better than last week. Think I had a strain of flu (flu A is going around). Almost feeling human again-and had big event this weekend so no time to be sick-but Cajun cookoff big success again and lots of money raised for children charities.

@schumigirl -I don't know what part of UK you are in but one of our favorite local bands will be touring this summer-The Hillbenders will be touring with their version of The Who's "Tommy".  

On other news-have to do a quick brag-my oldest DD's Lunar research team made it to next step-she has to go in Friday to present with her team (no school friday) - if they pass this round they go to national competition-which is this summer at a NASA research place in California. She isn't sure of details yet-have to make it that far first!  My senior year I totally slacked off but she is still working hard!


----------



## RAPstar

Yea, so there are 5 people total on the email team, and the only other person who has the exact same schedule as me got an email saying her vacation request for the exact same week I'm taking off got approved while I haven't heard anything, so I'm pretty sure my time is not going to be approved. Wheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tinydancer09

So the beach that I work at and own a business at has MAJOR erosion issues. We were just recently recognized as the number 1 eroding beach in the state. We've been trying to get a second beach restoration passed. We had one back in 2009 but we had some funding that helped out with it from different things... Anyways, we voted on this last year and it failed. Now, houses are about to start falling in and we haven't had a hurricane or even tropical storm in a very, very long time. We had a few winter storms that about did us in this year. Last year we still had beaches so people were like "Whats the big deal!?" then the winter storms hit and people lost their boardwalks and carports and now everyone is like OHHHH. 

So anyways voting ended today and IT PASSED!!!! 
I've never been so politically happy in my life! All hope is not lost in the county. People DO listen to our pleas. Never been so proud of 280 people. (only 205 voted.)


----------



## macraven

_for tiny voting and swinging the vote to .......do what ever they do for the erosion issue_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _for tiny voting and swinging the vote to .......do what ever they do for the erosion issue_


It's actually really fascinating. They put huge barges out in the water and dredge up sand and throw it back on the beach. We always were told that it would have to be done every 7-10 years when they did it in 2009. Well.. it's time! So incredibly proud of our county. I know it seems silly to an outsider.. why save something that's trying so hard to go away naturally.. but a lot of beaches do it and most people don't realize. Takes roughly 8-12 months once they start so we probably  have a rough next year of rentals... but all for the greater good.


----------



## macraven

_it's not silly at all.
i used to live a mile from Illiniois State park beach at one time.
the beaches there eroded away quickly.

some sections they were trying to recover by drudging up the sand that was in the lake michigan.

it's a long process but well worth it._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _it's not silly at all.
> i used to live a mile from Illiniois State park beach at one time.
> the beaches there eroded away quickly.
> 
> some sections they were trying to recover by drudging up the sand that was in the lake michigan.
> 
> it's a long process but well worth it._


Very much! I'm glad someone understands where I'm coming from. Did you have fun on your travels or whatever you were doing today?


----------



## macraven

_it was an okay travel did find a decent place to eat this afternoon.

wasn't a pleasure trip but a trip for some legalities.

i'm taking off in the morning for shenadoah and my annual civil war round table group tour.
will be checking in off and on periodically the next 5.5 days.


and if all the homies here are good while i am out of town, i'll bring back trinkets for all !

i won't be up to 2:30 this morning since i will have to drive on this trip.
Mr Mac is the type that can get up at 4:45 and be in the car in 5 minutes._


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo, don't know if you are following or reading Gina's pre-report on Universal, but she has an free extra Universal ticket that expires end of May.  If you are interested, let her know.  Maybe you need one for the grand trip coming up?



We already have our AP's. I hope they are able to help someone out with the Universal ticket. That is so nice of them to try and share such a generous gift with someone. Thanks for thinking of me Lynne  was very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Robo56

Mac you and Mr Mac have a great trip


----------



## macraven

_thank you, i hope it is easy driving for me.

i drive, he sleeps, plays with the dvd's and naps in the car._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _thank you, i hope it is easy driving for me.
> 
> i drive, he sleeps, plays with the dvd's and naps in the car._


I've never understood people who can do other things while riding. I've never been able to so I just drive because well... I don't get sick when I drive. I might get sick and very extremely anxious when someone else does. I'm a control freak. 

Safe travels! 

I'm headed back to GA tomorrow to unpack, laundry, teach, repack, and head back south.. but this time down i75 

later kiddos!


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> Love the Empire State Building!





macraven said:


> _i'm so glad you came to visit and stay with us.
> 
> empire state building is way too tall for me to do.
> i'm a wimp with heights.
> 
> did the tall builidings in downtown chicago and just leaned against the wall waiting for family to get done looking out the windows...._



Welcome jenrose........nice to see ya post here.........

Yes, adore ESB..........thing is I am terrified of heights.......one of those whose legs go to jelly and hands sweat just looking at high buildings..........lol........so NYC was fun.......

All the pictures of me up there I am smiling or really grimacing while clinging on for dear life to something.........don't know how I did it, but you have to don't you...........beautiful building with amazing history! I did stand at the edge with the city behind me all the way around for pics.......but everyone commented how white my knuckles were gripping on in some of the pics........lol.........looked into the distance, but didn't look down!!

Mac remind me to tell you the story of first time I went to the top of the Eiffel Tower......... I was superglued to the inside wall at the top.........Tom tells it better than me........lol


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Nice to know I am in good company with the other sickies-although a 1000% better than last week. Think I had a strain of flu (flu A is going around). Almost feeling human again-and had big event this weekend so no time to be sick-but Cajun cookoff big success again and lots of money raised for children charities.
> 
> @schumigirl -I don't know what part of UK you are in but one of our favorite local bands will be touring this summer-The Hillbenders will be touring with their version of The Who's "Tommy".
> 
> On other news-have to do a quick brag-my oldest DD's Lunar research team made it to next step-she has to go in Friday to present with her team (no school friday) - if they pass this round they go to national competition-which is this summer at a NASA research place in California. She isn't sure of details yet-have to make it that far first!  My senior year I totally slacked off but she is still working hard!



Good luck to your DD!!! Fingers crossed for them...........glad to know you're feeling better, takes its time getting over something like that, can really drain you.

Never heard of that group.............I'm one of the strange breed that isn't a fan of The Who or their music.......my niece who is 33 doesn't understand me........lol........not a fan of The Beatles either........absolutely hate them if I'm honest.......again, niece is a big fan and I always tell her they're the biggest overrated boyband ever.........lol.....hate the Rolling Stones too...........just don't get those groups at all! That's just me though..........



Fog is gone and replaced with rain.......more rain.........

No plans for the day......apart from baking. There's an event at our church tomorrow so will do some stuff for that and hand it in tonight or early tomorrow morning. Will try and give it all away............

Happy Wednesday............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay report.  Still fighting this head cold.  Sinuses are sore, but at least my throat is not as sore.  Still ache at times.  I am glad it is not the flu though.  And, I have nurses in my family, so one of my cousins gave me these bath salt squares she made, that oh my, really made my breathing easier.  I will be using those squares again tonight.


Schumi, I am not fond of heights either.  I am lucky though, DH and both my kids have neither motion sickness nor fear of heights. I stand in the back of those window elevators and hate the express ones.  Cute pictures.  Thanks.

That is okay Robo.  I thought you may have all APs.  Time is ticking for you trip too.  Wahoo.

Robbie, oh no.  hope you can get away when you want.

Mac, have fun on the civil war road trip.   My DS is a big fan of civil war history, so i have taken him to Gettysburg a couple of times.  He also likes to learn about the revolutionary war, so we spent time at valley forge too.

Enjoy this middle day of the week all!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everybody!!

Woh it's been a long time since I posted. Bad Rachel. 

I hope you've all been well. Good news is I purchased a house! That's what's been taking most of my time up. 

I need to catch up with all the news. Anyone in Orlando seen the new universal hotel? Interested to hear a first hand account of it.


----------



## schumigirl

Have baked my butt off today...........and not eaten any of it.......yet......did keep a couple of things back for us.....nice with cuppa tea later. 

Spooky experience of the day.........

Went to make a phone call.......I'm in the house on my own today, we have 4 landline phones around the house.......in our sitting room where I was I can't see any other room in the house........picked up the phone and went to press the numbers when the display screen said "there is a call being made on another phone"   

Just stared at it for about a minute imagining every scary movie I ever saw........did we all see the movie where the voice says "the call is coming from inside the house"  I lived that today for about a minute!!! Our alarm system has an emergency button (not a panic one) I almost rushed to press it and exit quickly.......when it went dead......and then immediately rang.......lol.......I about jumped 20 feet in the air!! And dropped the phone.......I was every horror movie cliche in that instance.......lol

Was my mum who I was trying to call..........obviously the house was empty.......but spooked me out for a bit......she said she tried and got through immediately......so not sure if we crossed for a second?? Odd.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everybody!!
> 
> Woh it's been a long time since I posted. Bad Rachel.
> 
> I hope you've all been well. Good news is I purchased a house! That's what's been taking most of my time up.
> 
> I need to catch up with all the news. Anyone in Orlando seen the new universal hotel? Interested to hear a first hand account of it.



Hey Rachel........

Nice to see you back posting........congrats on the house!!! Brilliant news. Hope the wedding plans are doing well too.......

There's some pics that pcstang posted on another thread of Sapphire Falls........looks as if it's going to be lovely.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I'm not  moving yet, just going out there for the week instead of Orlando. So still a vacation sorta lol



orlando will wait for you.  Have you been to Seattle?  it's a fascinating city, i'm sure your fiancee will love showing you his favorite spots, enjoy!

carole -(insert twilight zone theme song here, but something tells me you'd have invited a certain horror character to join you for tea).   lots of tall buildings in NYC, take your pick lol.  Those sandals almost give those in Sex in the City a run for the money.  I'm with you, easy to rack up as many miles there as in any amusement park, need to find a comfy yet stylish shoe.

off, to corral me some camels to help polish off the rest of the tax returns.  I h-a-t-e filing state returns, PA has worst state website, across the board.


----------



## Kivara

schumigirl said:


> Have baked my butt off today...........and not eaten any of it.......yet......did keep a couple of things back for us.....nice with cuppa tea later.
> 
> Spooky experience of the day.........
> 
> Went to make a phone call.......I'm in the house on my own today, we have 4 landline phones around the house.......in our sitting room where I was I can't see any other room in the house........picked up the phone and went to press the numbers when the display screen said "there is a call being made on another phone"
> 
> Just stared at it for about a minute imagining every scary movie I ever saw........did we all see the movie where the voice says "the call is coming from inside the house"  I lived that today for about a minute!!! Our alarm system has an emergency button (not a panic one) I almost rushed to press it and exit quickly.......when it went dead......and then immediately rang.......lol.......I about jumped 20 feet in the air!! And dropped the phone.......I was every horror movie cliche in that instance.......lol
> 
> Was my mum who I was trying to call..........obviously the house was empty.......but spooked me out for a bit......she said she tried and got through immediately......so not sure if we crossed for a second?? Odd.



Hate when those things happen! Funnily enough, I had a similar experience today...alone in my house, and I hear a weird ring (not my house phone ring)...thought my neighbor was in his yard, as it was a cell phone ring...no one outside. Then I realize, it's coming from my living room...I FROZE! BTW, I only have a prepay cell, and only turn it on when I need to call. 
Took me about 6 rings to pluck up the courage to walk into the living room...turns out DS had used my prepaid cell yesterday & left it on...had to laugh at myself...I thought the same thing "the call is coming from inside the house"


----------



## BagOLaughs

Haha! I have also let my imagination run away with me when creepy stuff happen when you're home alone! Your story had me giggling to myself Shumi. 

I'll have to check out those photos on the hotel. I must say the theme of relaxed Caribbean really does appeal to me. 

Ive also recently seen pictures of the hulk going back together. Can't wait to hear opinions on that!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole -(insert twilight zone theme song here, but something tells me you'd have invited a certain horror character to join you for tea).   lots of tall buildings in NYC, take your pick lol.  Those sandals almost give those in Sex in the City a run for the money.  I'm with you, easy to rack up as many miles there as in any amusement park, need to find a comfy yet stylish shoe.
> 
> off, to corral me some camels to help polish off the rest of the tax returns.  I h-a-t-e filing state returns, PA has worst state website, across the board.



Lol.....not sure my mr Myers would be down to stop slashing for some lemon cake and tea ..............I'm not a very cool scaredy cat  ...........they are quite sex and the city aren't they........well, maybe if you squint....with one eye closed......should be here by Friday I think......

Good luck with the tax returns........not fun!! 



Kivara said:


> Hate when those things happen! Funnily enough, I had a similar experience today...alone in my house, and I hear a weird ring (not my house phone ring)...thought my neighbor was in his yard, as it was a cell phone ring...no one outside. Then I realize, it's coming from my living room...I FROZE! BTW, I only have a prepay cell, and only turn it on when I need to call.
> Took me about 6 rings to pluck up the courage to walk into the living room...turns out DS had used my prepaid cell yesterday & left it on...had to laugh at myself...I thought the same thing "the call is coming from inside the house"



How weird!!! Wonder if we froze at the same time.......lol.........it's quite scary isn't it........yes I laughed afterwards too.......

Make sure your DS switches it off next time he uses it.......lol.......

Glad it wasn't at night though.........


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Haha! I have also let my imagination run away with me when creepy stuff happen when you're home alone! Your story had me giggling to myself Shumi.
> 
> I'll have to check out those photos on the hotel. I must say the theme of relaxed Caribbean really does appeal to me.
> 
> Ive also recently seen pictures of the hulk going back together. Can't wait to hear opinions on that!



Glad to help you through the day Rachel.............lol........

Yes SF is somewhere we'll go check out for dinner and a good mooch around........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> _it was an okay travel did find a decent place to eat this afternoon.
> 
> wasn't a pleasure trip but a trip for some legalities.
> 
> i'm taking off in the morning for shenadoah and my annual civil war round table group tour.
> will be checking in off and on periodically the next 5.5 days.
> 
> 
> and if all the homies here are good while i am out of town, i'll bring back trinkets for all !
> 
> i won't be up to 2:30 this morning since i will have to drive on this trip.
> Mr Mac is the type that can get up at 4:45 and be in the car in 5 minutes._




Mac--
Safe travels and have a great time on your trip. Our husbands must meet because they are the same. DH can get up and be out the door in 5 minutes as well. Lol


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Mac--
> Safe travels and have a great time on your trip. Our husbands must meet because they are the same. DH can get up and be out the door in 5 minutes as well. Lol


It helps not having to wash and blow dry our hair!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

LOL
Now I know your secret


----------



## RAPstar

Squeeeeeeeeeee. I just reserved a room at the hotel that served as the exterior of the Great Northern in Twin Peaks (the Salish Lodge) for one of the nights I'm there. It's only about an hour drive from Aidan's house. I'm totally needing out right now. And it's not super expensive, got a package with breakfast, movie rental, and bottle for wine for less than $400 for the night. It's a splurge but worth it. I'm so essited


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee. I just reserved a room at the hotel that served as the exterior of the Great Northern in Twin Peaks (the Salish Lodge) for one of the nights I'm there. It's only about an hour drive from Aidan's house. I'm totally needing out right now. And it's not super expensive, got a package with breakfast, movie rental, and bottle for wine for less than $400 for the night. It's a splurge but worth it. I'm so essited



Robbie. Pictures. I need pictures 

Huge TP fan here.........one of my favourite shows ever.............beautiful looking hotel..........sounds amazing!!!! Pictures.......pretty please........



Looks like another misty, wet day...........need some sunshine! 

Eyebrows and leg wax day today.........then need to find another hairdresser........had the same girl for 11 years and she's left to do something else..........you get used to same person knowing what you like and more importantly what you don't like..........

Have a good Thursdsy...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Not even 6:30 yet and about to board the bus on the tour


----------



## Kivara

Safe travels mac!

Even though I do not feel this way, I think this could fit this group well:


----------



## macraven

Up at 6 and on the tour bus
Will check in at times 

Saw the sunrise
Ugh...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Up at 6 and on the tour bus
> Will check in at times
> 
> Saw the sunrise
> Ugh...



Lol..........few more early rises coming up mac???

I've just had lunch.........heading for leg waxing soon.........joy of joys!!


----------



## macraven

Riding on bus
Don't know how long will have internet on it

I am not a morning person
But will be thru Monday


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, the cafe that served as the Double R is 7 minutes form the hotel. Guess where we're having breakfast before checking in? (Or lunch on the way home)


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Carole, the cafe that served as the Double R is 7 minutes form the hotel. Guess where we're having breakfast before checking in? (Or lunch on the way home)



Hope they've got a cherry pie that'll kill ya and a damn fine cup of coffee........... 

Seriously jealous now........did I mention I loved Twin Peaks.........lol



Legs waxed again.........that'll do for another couple of weeks.........

Salmon, sweet potato and roasted veg tonight for dinner..........


----------



## schumigirl

http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/?__source=sm.awr.ag.gp.&linkId=23434261

Update from website.......Texas Chainsaw Massacre..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/orlando/?__source=sm.awr.ag.gp.&linkId=23434261
> 
> Update from website.......Texas Chainsaw Massacre..........



leatherface!   wooho

I posted a thread after getting an update, so excited


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Riding on bus
> Don't know how long will have internet on it
> 
> I am not a morning person
> But will be thru Monday



I just knew as soon as you got on the bus (gus) that U would announce something...APH rates or a house...wahla indeed

have funz


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> leatherface!   wooho
> 
> I posted a thread after getting an update, so excited



Must have posted close together Janet...........

Hope the updates continue.........but I imagine they'll tease us a bit longer..........

Wish they'd bring back Michael Myers.........doubt it though......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Must have posted close together Janet...........
> 
> Hope the updates continue.........but I imagine they'll tease us a bit longer..........
> 
> *Wish they'd bring back Michael Myers*.........doubt it though......



of course you do, wouldn't mind seeing him or Freddy again.


----------



## jenrose66

RAPstar said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee. I just reserved a room at the hotel that served as the exterior of the Great Northern in Twin Peaks (the Salish Lodge) for one of the nights I'm there. It's only about an hour drive from Aidan's house. I'm totally needing out right now. And it's not super expensive, got a package with breakfast, movie rental, and bottle for wine for less than $400 for the night. It's a splurge but worth it. I'm so essited


I just watched twin peaks on Netflix last year. I really enjoyed it. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> of course you do, wouldn't mind seeing him or Freddy again.



I really didn't think I would like the Freddy/Jason house.........not sure why actually........but I ended up having that in my top 5.............

My favourite house ever of course is still the Halloween house.......that was just amazing! 

Did you ever say what your favourite house was last year? I can't remember...........


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Robbie.  Sounds like a great addition to your Seattle trip.  Love the pacific northwest. 

Still having a nasty head cold.  Now congested and still kinda lethargic.  I usually don't get sick that often, so this has thrown me for a loop.  With medicine, it seems to be breaking up, but my poor nose, head and chest.  Going to enjoy a long week-end, to help recover.  I wish I could sleep in on the week-end, but no, spring soccer in fully swing, and morning games.  Let's just say, DD isn't a morning person, and I need my sleep this time.  We'll both be dragging butt.

Hope your bus trip was enjoyable Mac.  I enjoyed touring the battle sites in PA and Virginia. Not as part of a tour though.

Keisha, yay!  The first of the houses for HHN.  Such a classic.  Thinking Walking Dead or one of the other current horror cable shows.  My DS would like the WD one.  He's a big fan of the comics and the show.  

and with that, it's one more day closer to Friday:





  enjoy this absolutely beautiful sun filled Thursday.  Drink up!


----------



## tinydancer09

It's been a very interested last 24 hours. Last evening I spiked a fever of 100. My normal temp is about 97.6. Was CONVINCED I had caught the flu. Well, apparently not. Fever broke not 4 hours later... still went to the doctor anyways. She has NO idea but told me to call her immediately if I have any other symptoms or fevers before I leave Saturday. 

So... in my fever state I texted my friend who is going with me and let her know I probably had the flu in hopes she could find someone to go with so I could get my deposit back. Well... She did... and then I didn't have the flu and I feel mostly okay now so trips still a go for me... so now we have this extra person. Who happens to be her boyfriend... And I wasn't really okay with sharing a room with him. (I like the guy, but I just,... mm nope.) So I got online to check these rooms that have been sold out for months... Lo and behold THEY HAVE ROOMS! And cheaper than what I booked for. They agreed to split the total cost of everything (both rooms and parking) which means I'm still paying less than I was going to begin with. 

I need a nap. Too much excitement for one day. Too many roller coaster conversations. 
Universal trip is still a go though so I'm happy. Will kind of be a third wheel now, but hey, I'll be at universal. Think I need more chicken soup. 

My head hurts too much to try and catch up, but I hope all of yous are doing well!

I've forgotten the things I was asked to take pictures of... What's needed from Portofino Hotel in terms of pictures? Apparently my list didn't save in my phone.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I really didn't think I would like the Freddy/Jason house.........not sure why actually........but I ended up having that in my top 5.............
> 
> My favourite house ever of course is still the Halloween house.......that was just amazing!
> 
> Did you ever say what your favourite house was last year? I can't remember...........



hmmm, it's akin to picking my favorite spawn lol.  in that vein i'll go with top 3 from 2015

body collectors, Jason vs Freddy & Alice 3-D house - only if you hit it just right tho for the gags

TWD gets a nod for being vastly improved from prior USO offerings but it pains to me say it couldn't hold a candle to the USH's version.

lynne yuck, hope you're doing better by the weekend, going to assume it will be warmer at least

tinyd - funny how that worked out well for you!  repeat after me:  I get sick 'after' the trip, not beforehandWhen do you leave?

confession - i've never sat all the way thru a full episode off twin peaksin same vein as the movie Mullholand Drive imo. both critically acclaimed, just didn't grab me for some reason.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> tinyd - funny how that worked out well for you!  repeat after me:  I get sick 'after' the trip, not beforehandWhen do you leave?
> .



Saturday! 38 hours from now! I can be sick on Monday when I get back. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Lynne G

Oohs TinyD.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  Hey, any time to save money and visit the dark side is awesome.  Solo at times would be fun.  I too would not ever share a room with a couple.  I ran several fevers.  Not fun.  Luckily, medicine tends to break the fever, but then I get a painful headache.  Maybe something set you off?  For me, just a bad cold.  When I told one of my brothers about my symptoms, he said, oh yeah, I had that a couple of weeks ago.  Well, thanks for sharing. lol

Kids made dinner for themselves.  I got the leftovers.  Apparently, DD thought it would be fun to bake chocolate chip cookies with Oreo cookies in them.   Ewwww.  But she liked them.   I told her take them into school or tell Dad.  If not, there is room in the trash can.  The teen years.  I guess she needs to learn, just because someone put a recipe out there, all is good.  I know, world problems,  lol.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Oohs TinyD.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  Hey, any time to save money and visit the dark side is awesome.  Solo at times would be fun.  I too would not ever share a room with a couple.  I ran several fevers.  Not fun.  Luckily, medicine tends to break the fever, but then I get a painful headache.  Maybe something set you off?  For me, just a bad cold.  When I told one of my brothers about my symptoms, he said, oh yeah, I had that a couple of weeks ago.  Well, thanks for sharing. lol
> 
> Kids made dinner for themselves.  I got the leftovers.  Apparently, DD thought it would be fun to bake chocolate chip cookies with Oreo cookies in them.   Ewwww.  But she liked them.   I told her take them into school or tell Dad.  If not, there is room in the trash can.  The teen years.  I guess she needs to learn, just because someone put a recipe out there, all is good.  I know, world problems,  lol.


I've seen those on pinterest. Friend made them in college...eh no thanks.
I will be making a pinterest recipe tonight though. It's italian chicken pasta. So good! (same thing I made in the crock pot the other day.. but on the stove)


----------



## Lynne G

See we both have good tastes TinyD.  I do like Oreos sometimes, and warm chocolate chip cookies I happily would eat with a cup of tea.  Mixing them, eh no.  Italian chicken pasta sounds good.  Kids made chicken with pasta and carrots and celery.  It was good.   I added cheese to my left over.  With this cold, some food tastes like it should and some no taste at all.  I have not been hungry, just sleepy.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne - hope you get to feeling better. I don't get sick often either but, when I do I'm a big baby.

TinyD - thought about you a couple of hours ago as I passed by exit 203 on my way home (in the rain.) Imagine that, it rained on I10. I think that's your exit. I got RPR and UO all warmed up for you to party! Oops, i forgot you were staying at PBR.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Lynne - hope you get to feeling better. I don't get sick often either but, when I do I'm a big baby.
> 
> TinyD - thought about you a couple of hours ago as I passed by exit 203 on my way home (in the rain.) Imagine that, it rained on I10. I think that's your exit. I got RPR and UO all warmed up for you to party! Oops, i forgot you were staying at PBR.


Yep that's my exit! And thanks! I almost switched to RPR today. But stuck with PBH because it was the same rate and my friend was excited for "Italy" 




Lynne G said:


> See we both have good tastes TinyD.  I do like Oreos sometimes, and warm chocolate chip cookies I happily would eat with a cup of tea.  Mixing them, eh no.  Italian chicken pasta sounds good.  Kids made chicken with pasta and carrots and celery.  It was good.   I added cheese to my left over.  With this cold, some food tastes like it should and some no taste at all.  I have not been hungry, just sleepy.


Sleep is good for the sick! As soon as I finish greys anatomy I will be doing the same to ward off any relapse


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Lynne - hope you get to feeling better. I don't get sick often either but, when I do I'm a big baby.
> 
> TinyD - thought about you a couple of hours ago as I passed by exit 203 on my way home (in the rain.) Imagine that, it rained on I10. I think that's your exit. I got RPR and UO all warmed up for you to party! Oops, i forgot you were staying at PBR.



I see you made it home safely. Now you need to work on next trip.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hmmm, it's akin to picking my favorite spawn lol.  in that vein i'll go with top 3 from 2015
> 
> body collectors, Jason vs Freddy & Alice 3-D house - only if you hit it just right tho for the gags
> 
> TWD gets a nod for being vastly improved from prior USO offerings but it pains to me say it couldn't hold a candle to the USH's version.
> 
> confession - i've never sat all the way thru a full episode off twin peaksin same vein as the movie Mullholand Drive imo. both critically acclaimed, just didn't grab me for some reason.



Lol...........gotcha! 

I didn't quite get Alice........but maybe if I'd had a couple of shots of alcohol I might have ........many did like it tho......but yes, loved Body Collectors and JvF too.........I wish I'd taken some time to appreciate WD house now I get that show........but we just kinda ambled through it to be honest..........

TP grabbed me from the get go strangely enough.........although maybe Kyle McLachlan being in it helped.......named my son after him.........lol.......my DH denies this, but it's true  He never got Twin Peaks......I kept having to explain who the log lady was and that that Nadines eye patch didn't continually switch eyes........lol......so yes, I'm very jealous of Robbie right now!!

Wary about the new version.......long as David Lynch is involved I'm sure it'll work......weird mind that guy has! Never seen Mullholland Drive.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Get better soon Lynne and dancer. Sounds like both of you are having a hard time. Being sick is really no fun! 

I need to get up to date with HHN news. I've been grumpy and ignoring it because we're not going this year. But reading these posts has peaked my interest. 

That Alice house made me a bit sick last year. But I loved Jack presents. I got so many good jump scares there!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Rachel..........on way to work???

Yeah if you're missing a trip this year it's sometimes easier to avoid reading about it.......lol.......

I went to Birimingham City Centre for first time recently........saw the famous Bullring......DS was making a presentation at the University........we had fun day while he was there. Nice lunch!!

Hope you have a great day......it's Friday!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## jenrose66

tinydancer09 said:


> It's been a very interested last 24 hours. Last evening I spiked a fever of 100. My normal temp is about 97.6. Was CONVINCED I had caught the flu. Well, apparently not. Fever broke not 4 hours later... still went to the doctor anyways. She has NO idea but told me to call her immediately if I have any other symptoms or fevers before I leave Saturday.
> 
> So... in my fever state I texted my friend who is going with me and let her know I probably had the flu in hopes she could find someone to go with so I could get my deposit back. Well... She did... and then I didn't have the flu and I feel mostly okay now so trips still a go for me... so now we have this extra person. Who happens to be her boyfriend... And I wasn't really okay with sharing a room with him. (I like the guy, but I just,... mm nope.) So I got online to check these rooms that have been sold out for months... Lo and behold THEY HAVE ROOMS! And cheaper than what I booked for. They agreed to split the total cost of everything (both rooms and parking) which means I'm still paying less than I was going to begin with.
> 
> I need a nap. Too much excitement for one day. Too many roller coaster conversations.
> Universal trip is still a go though so I'm happy. Will kind of be a third wheel now, but hey, I'll be at universal. Think I need more chicken soup.
> 
> My head hurts too much to try and catch up, but I hope all of yous are doing well!
> 
> I've forgotten the things I was asked to take pictures of... What's needed from Portofino Hotel in terms of pictures? Apparently my list didn't save in my phone.



We get to PBH on the 17th!  Sorry you are sick.  We have been battling the stomach flu at my house and my nerves are shot.


----------



## schumigirl

jenrose66 said:


> We get to PBH on the 17th!  Sorry you are sick.  We have been battling the stomach flu at my house and my nerves are shot.



Oh no........and you leave on the 17th?? 

Plenty good wishes you all get better for that!!


----------



## jenrose66

schumigirl said:


> Oh no........and you leave on the 17th??
> 
> Plenty good wishes you all get better for that!!


My husband and middle son haven't gotten it. My oldest son, daughter and I had it. It was nasty too. I missed three days of work. I'm hoping no one else gets it. I have been lysoling like mad!


----------



## jenrose66

We are keeping our spirits up by talking about what we want to ride first when we get there. We fly in by around 9:30 am and we wanna hit the ground running.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF, this week has just drug on.  At least i have finally dispatched the last of the returns to uncle sam.



tinydancer09 said:


> Yep that's my exit! And thanks! I almost switched to RPR today. But stuck with PBH because it was the same rate and my friend was excited for "Italy"
> 
> Sleep is good for the sick! As soon as I finish greys anatomy I will be doing the same to ward off any relapse



it's rare to see them price out the same, shocked the few times i've seen PBH lower.  Figure due to a convention bock being cancelled last minute.



jenrose66 said:


> We get to PBH on the 17th!  Sorry you are sick.  We have been battling the stomach flu at my house and my nerves are shot.



can't remember last time our house-hold has had stomach flu (knock on wood) the worst eek.  turn it around quick. 

lynne  - almost sounds as though u have a virus vs a cold.  unfortunately, i'm one of those ones who manages to maintain a healthy appetite even when sick.

carole - i thought the alice house a meh until after the first 2 times thru, i caught it just right...the large white room/table scene hehe


----------



## schumigirl

Ah, maybe I should have gone through Alice house again.........I should know to give things a second chance at times.......yes that white room table scene..........er, odd shall we say........



Brilliant sunshine lasted all of 30 minutes...........it's raining now, again. 

Got to go grocery shopping now........yuk.


----------



## RAPstar

Rebooked flight back to Dallas. Now to wait lol


----------



## tinydancer09

jenrose66 said:


> We get to PBH on the 17th!  Sorry you are sick.  We have been battling the stomach flu at my house and my nerves are shot.


I can imagine! I'll bring my Lysol to PBH! Haha I hope all is healthy by tonight! If not try some potter spells...

Oh the Wesley boys do have u no poo thing.  

Okay on a totally serious note I really do hope you're all well before check in. Being sick on vacation is no fun!


----------



## tinydancer09

Car detail guy has postponed on me because it's dementor mating weather outside. He said he'll let me know if he has time this afternoon.... Hm.


Time for packing! But first, laundry.


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Lynne G

Hello Kfish.  hope all is well with the little guys.  Bet big brother Christopher is helping. 

Cute images Schumi. Sorry to hear the rain had come.  We have had full sun all the day.  Almost summer temperatures this weekend.

Keisha, yeah, maybe a virus.  Either way, I will be glad to rid of all this congestion.  Others have said they got the same thing in the past couple of months.  I am done sharing.  LoL

JenR and PC, hope all the sick issues have been resolved and safe travels.

Time to retrieve the DD.  Since soccer and track meet this weekend, no afternoon practice.  Yay, a quiet Friday night.

 

Enjoy your weekend all!


----------



## Robo56

Lynne sending get well thoughts your way. Hoping you feel better soon 

Jenrose66 hope you and the family are feeling better for your trip to Universal. I predict the Florida sun will be good for what ails you all


----------



## Robo56

Schumi and  keisha keep the HHN fires burning.  I can't wait 

BagOLaughs perhaps a honeymoon to Florida is in order?


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> Car detail guy had postponed on me because it's dementor mating weather outside. He said he'll let me know if he has time this afternoon.... Hm.
> 
> 
> Love the Potter reference


----------



## Robo56

Ok. iPad is doing weird things. Perhaps it's the operator


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I see you made it home safely. Now you need to work on next trip.


About to start looking!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey KFish............hope little guys are doing ok.........must be nearly time for your trip??

Lynne........glad your weather is better than ours.......heating on and it's still chucking it down........

Robo.......you will adore HHN!!! I'd love to do it for the first time again.........best event ever!!!


Watching an old Bob Hope movie tonight.......The Ghost Breakers..........love it!! Followed by The Cat and the Canary.......nostalgia.........lol..........lovely to watch while weather is horrible, rainy and windy...........


----------



## pcstang

Mac - I have to hear the details about the trip. I love all American history! Andersonville is close to you if you haven't been before. I used to go there on field trips as a kid. From what I remember, it was the biggest confederate POW camp in the south. I'm going to take my oldest soon.


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Ok. iPad is doing weird things. Perhaps it's the operator


Phone has been doing weird things all day. Think they're updating the mobile stuff. My icon randomly changed and then changed back... weird.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> TGIF, this week has just drug on.  At least i have finally dispatched the last of the returns to uncle sam.
> it's rare to see them price out the same, shocked the few times i've seen PBH lower.  Figure due to a convention bock being cancelled last minute.


I seem to be the queen of finding rare deals and things. Checked back today just because I'm anal and it appears everything is sold out again. I apparently checked it out JUST in time to get lower rates and an extra room. 


Car detail guy never circled back to me. Guess I should have gone and vacuumed out my trunk while it was still daylight. Got a bit of sand in there over the last several weeks. Too late now I need to pack. Laundry is almost done and the third Potter movie is on. I might actually finish before midnight tonight!


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Car detail guy had postponed on me because it's dementor mating weather outside. He said he'll let me know if he has time this afternoon.... Hm.
> 
> 
> Time for packing! But first, laundry.



nwahaha a rather disturbing thing to contemplate.  with the run of luck you're having, perhaps head west next trip and visit Vegas.

it's been a weird day all the way around, here and in RL. maybe solar flares are to blame.


----------



## Robo56

Tinyd have fun at Universal tomorrow. Send pics. 

Had Jack Daniels pulled pork barbecue for dinner tonight. 
As Paula Deen would say "it was so good you could stick out your tongue and slap your brain"


----------



## Robo56

keisha maybe there is something to the solar flares. 

This guy we know used to own a hunting shop. He said one day a guy came in and took his hat off and he noticed he had aluminum foil in his hat. He asked him why he had foil in his hat and said "so the aliens can't zap my brain" LoL .

Needless to say that guy was a few cookies short of a jar.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I seem to be the queen of finding rare deals and things. Checked back today just because I'm anal and it appears everything is sold out again. I apparently checked it out JUST in time to get lower rates and an extra room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car detail guy never circled back to me. Guess I should have gone and vacuumed out my trunk while it was still daylight. Got a bit of sand in there over the last several weeks. Too late now I need to pack. Laundry is almost done and the third Potter movie is on. I might actually finish before midnight tonight!



My wife always gets here vehicle cleaned before we gone on road trip. Blows my mind! Love bugs, rain etc...
Anyway, come on now, sand will always be in your car after one trip to the beach!


----------



## macraven

I'm sick
The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea 

Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation 

Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it

Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus 


Will read back pages once I am back to normal 

Hello to all from VA!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> My wife always gets here vehicle cleaned before we gone on road trip. Blows my mind! Love bugs, rain etc...
> Anyway, come on now, sand will always be in your car after one trip to the beach!



I wash and wax before each trip too. I make sure the front is well done to make the bugs easier to get off after returning home. 

On Monday I washed the bugs off from the trip. Then the past 3 days at DW's work the trees have been shedding, bugs dropping, and birds doing you know what. So each day I have washed her vehicle after work. So today I had her park in another parking lot away from the crap.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I'm sick
> The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea
> 
> Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation
> 
> Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it
> 
> Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus
> 
> 
> Will read back pages once I am back to normal
> 
> Hello to all from VA!



Sorry for the North Korea heads up, just feared for our homies lives.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I wash and wax before each trip too. I make sure the front is well done to make the bugs easier to get off after returning home.
> 
> On Monday I washed the bugs off from the trip. Then the past 3 days at DW's work the trees have been shedding, bugs dropping, and birds doing you know what. So each day I have washed her vehicle after work. So today I had her park in another parking lot away from the crap.


Do you hire out ?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Do you hire out ?



Nope, I do all the vehicle care and maintenance.


----------



## tinydancer09

a


pcstang said:


> My wife always gets here vehicle cleaned before we gone on road trip. Blows my mind! Love bugs, rain etc...
> Anyway, come on now, sand will always be in your car after one trip to the beach!


It's always in my car even after a detail. I have to have a clean car on road trip! Maybe not when I go to the parents anymore.. that's like going to the grocery store these days... But I ALWAYS get a detail before a road trip. 

Thankfully I vacuumed it out last week so it's not terrible.. my trunk is though. I put some logs back there that someone left at a rental because I wanted a fire. Bad idea.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm sick
> The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea
> 
> Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation
> 
> Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it
> 
> Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus
> 
> 
> Will read back pages once I am back to normal
> 
> Hello to all from VA!


Oh no! I hope  you get to feeling better soon!!! No good. Seems I need to order the economy pack of lysol.....
What about north korea?

Update: I think I figured out Korea.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Nope, I do all the vehicle care and maintenance.


I think she's asking if you'll do her car! lol


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I have to get bug guts and bird droppings for him to do my car and it is half his! Lol


----------



## pcstang

I use to quick detail my mustangs every night after work. Not anymore! I do vacuum her car before we go out of town but with three hellions it doesn't take 10 minutes for them to trash it!


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I have to get bug guts and bird droppings for him to do my car and it is half his! Lol


My wife had to have a special color of black on her minivan. I told her it would be a PITA to keep clean. Didn't take her long to agree! White is the way to go!


----------



## pcstang

About done trying to help. Someone on FB says T2 at Royal is closest to the path to citywalk....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm sick
> The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea
> 
> Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation
> 
> Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it
> 
> Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus
> 
> 
> Will read back pages once I am back to normal
> 
> Hello to all from VA!



Feel better soon mac.........to be ill on your trip sucks!!! All good wishes come your way..........



Bluer101 said:


> Sorry for the North Korea heads up, just feared for our homies lives.



Snap!! After I reported all of those posts mentioned them in an email.........just for the interest.........weird! 



pcstang said:


> About done trying to help. Someone on FB says T2 at Royal is closest to the path to citywalk....



Oh sometimes it's best to give up on folks who give out wrong info.......they don't listen. 

I had someone try to tell me on another forum recently I couldn't have been Club Level. I had explained to someone else how we were very kindly offered to change to a refurbed one from an old room in T3??? She said it wasn't possible........ Ok........good luck with that opinion..........best bit was I asked them where they stayed in the hotel.........guess what........had never even been to RP!

Goodness help us from experts who don't actually know anything! We all make mistakes at times, but holy moly..............


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I use to quick detail my mustangs every night after work. Not anymore! I do vacuum her car before we go out of town but with three hellions it doesn't take 10 minutes for them to trash it!


When you have kids, cars are trashed within minutes

Have littles in car seats someone always would throw a bottle and it would leak


----------



## macraven

Yes some homies here saved the day so that alerted me to the report of the invasion.......

Haven't puked in the last 12 hours so getting on the bus in 15 minutes

Talk with you all when I get wifi today

Hugs to all

And hogs to others


----------



## jenrose66

macraven said:


> I'm sick
> The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea
> 
> Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation
> 
> Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it
> 
> Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus
> 
> 
> Will read back pages once I am back to normal
> 
> Hello to all from VA!



So sorry, it sounds like this bug is everywhere   Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Robo56

Sending get well thoughts your way Mac. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## jenrose66

Happy Saturday Everyone 

Just checked in on Southwest for our flight, now we have a day of packing ahead of us, plus a house in shambles since we've been sick all week.  So my son is over the tummy troubles but he has the sniffles, but I'll take it.

Also we are leaving the puppy with family this afternoon.  I have to admit I'm nervous about this.  We got a Cockapoo for my birthday in January (Darwin).  He is the sweetest thing ever, a great family pet.  So we brought him over to my SIL's house last week to meet her dog and it went fine, but I'm still worried about leaving him.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> When you have kids, cars are trashed within minutes
> 
> Have littles in car seats someone always would throw a bottle and it would leak



Feel better Mac. 

DS, was never allowed to have anything but water in vehicles. No eating at all for anyone in vehicles. I guess my OCD gets the best of me.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> About done trying to help. Someone on FB says T2 at Royal is closest to the path to citywalk....



I would not bother with the FB stuff. You can't fix stupid!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you`re doing better today mac.........but..........even with the grammatical error...lol


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Feel better Mac.
> 
> DS, was never allowed to have anything but water in vehicles. No eating at all for anyone in vehicles. I guess my OCD gets the best of me.



We never allowed any eating in our cars either.........DS never wanted anything other than water in journey`s.........some of his friends parents cars....... Sticky mess city!!!!



We have had hailstones and snow today!!!! It is freezing. Sun is shining right now, but ominous clouds coming in from the sea.......

Not going far today........Chinese takeout tonight.........


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I would not bother with the FB stuff. You can't fix stupid!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, hope you feel better soon.  I still have congestion.  I hate the stuffy nose I still have.  I do not get sick that often, but when I am, I am an impatient patient.  

Off to a quick breakfast and then soccer and running.  Busy day, but oh so nice sunny, 60 degree day.

Take care all.

And yeah, my car was always clean until kids.  We just always seems to have stuff.  I do a clean out once a month.  I do clean inside and out before travel too.  It is nice to pack a clean car.  And yeah, took the car to the wash several times so far.   Pollen coats everything.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy trails to those heading to the parks!  hate to say it (especially after hearing of Carole's weather eek) but it's going to be warmer here than in the sunshine state.




Robo56 said:


> Tinyd have fun at Universal tomorrow. Send pics.
> 
> Had Jack Daniels pulled pork barbecue for dinner tonight.
> As Paula Deen would say "it was so good you could stick out your tongue and slap your brain"



can't go wrong with Jack, but i'm getting a rather disturbing visual



Robo56 said:


> keisha maybe there is something to the solar flares.
> 
> This guy we know used to own a hunting shop. He said one day a guy came in and took his hat off and he noticed he had aluminum foil in his hat. He asked him why he had foil in his hat and said "so the aliens can't zap my brain" LoL .
> 
> Needless to say that guy was a few cookies short of a jar.



you mean everybody doesn't have tin foil in their hats?  I'm a suspicious sort lol


macraven said:


> I'm sick
> The only thing I have done on the dis since Wednesday is to save UO from North Korea
> 
> Missed out on today's tour and banquet presentation
> 
> Bus leaves early Saturday  at 7 so hope I am able to be on it
> 
> Don't leave until Monday so I have more time to shake this noro virus
> 
> 
> Will read back pages once I am back to normal
> 
> Hello to all from VA!



aw, that stinks...now go get ur butt in gear  jk hope ur feeling better today. 

North Korea won't target the US as long as Dennis Rodman is in the house



pcstang said:


> My wife had to have a special color of black on her minivan. I told her it would be a PIA to keep clean. Didn't take her long to agree! White is the way to go!



i tend to buy black or red vehicles.  My nissan is basic black, the mr has the prettiest shade on his Colorado, a very faint metallic that catches the light without looking like a disco ball

my rule of thumb re kids eating in the car is other than cheerios or pretzel rods on a road trip, they're out of luck


----------



## macraven

Can remember the days I had 3 kids in car seats in the car
Always messy or stinky
Go on a long trip and always had a diaper that leaked 

Icky


----------



## schumigirl

I missed Robo's post about JD pulled pork.........sounds lush!!! Is that the ready made jar stuff or do you make your own up? 

I've seen the jar, well bottle really but never tried it.........haven't had pulled pork for a few weeks.......need to defrost the butt I have in freezer and cook it down........yum!!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I would not bother with the FB stuff. You can't fix stupid!


Absolutely! Was trying to be helpful but I'm done.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> I missed Robo's post about JD pulled pork.........sounds lush!!! Is that the ready made jar stuff or do you make your own up?
> 
> I've seen the jar, well bottle really but never tried it.........haven't had pulled pork for a few weeks.......need to defrost the butt I have in freezer and cook it down........yum!!


Wish I had a deep freeze full of cow! Come to think of it, there are nothing but farms around. I need to check into thst. I can hear the cows mooing from across the street most days. They moo really fast when it's cold outside. The kids think it's hilarious!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne and Mac - hope you start feeling better. A little Jack may help....


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Lynne and Mac - hope you start feeling better. A little Jack may help....



A little Jack, honey and lemon Soothes what ails a soul for sure


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> I missed Robo's post about JD pulled pork.........sounds lush!!! Is that the ready made jar stuff or do you make your own up?
> 
> I've seen the jar, well bottle really but never tried it.........haven't had pulled pork for a few weeks.......need to defrost the butt I have in freezer and cook it down........yum!!



I saw it at Sam's and decided to give it a try. It was frozen in a tray with the barbecue sauce already mixed in. It was a good mix of sauce and meat. I was suprised at how good it was.

PC and Bluer that is very nice of you fellas to take care of your wives cars.

Keisha I like the black and red on vehicles too. Had 3 black caddies so decided to get red one this last time.

I like a clean car. No eating in car either.

Lynne get well soon. Sounds like your kiddos are keeping you busy.

Jenrose66 get packing. You will be surprised how much you will get done if you can rangle the troops to help.

Schumi sending you some southern sunshine 

Mac get well soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, we get that from Sam's too, and enjoy that meal.  Garlic chicken, frozen meal from BJ's is tasty as well.

Watching Chelsea game and enjoying some BLT sandwiches and pickles.  Need a break.

When the wind is not blowing, it is almost hot.  Loving this burst of nice spring weather.

Wahoo to those bound for the dark side.  Hopefully lower crowds given most spring breaks are over.

Hopefully you are home resting Mac.  Get better soon.


----------



## keishashadow

i've had that from sams too, easy peasy.  only 2 here will eat it, not eating left overs for days upon end

robo i had one caddy, had to dump it when youngest son got learners permit or i'd have had to sell a kidney to cover the insurance.  A forest green seville.  I distinctly remember complaining for a solid  month as to paying $500 for the tail light on the trunk when it went out, not including labor.  Still, I miss it, had a big 8 cy, if it had wings would've flown


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds nice Robo........."most" pre prepared stuff over here isn't great.........

I did bring a pork butt out tonight.......will defrost it and cook it overnight tomorrow........then portion it up with sauce......

Watched Abbott and Costello meets the killer Boris Karloff tonight.........so funny!  Fancy watching Die Hard now.......


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> i've had that from sams too, easy peasy.  only 2 here will eat it, not eating left overs for days upon end
> 
> robo i had one caddy, had to dump it when youngest son got learners permit or i'd have had to sell a kidney to cover the insurance.  A forest green seville.  I distinctly remember complaining for a solid  month as to paying $500 for the tail light on the trunk when it went out, not including labor.  Still, I miss it, had a big 8 cy, if it had wings would've flown



Hubby had a Eldorado a few years ago with that beautiful dark green exterior and camel colored leather interior. They are beautiful cars and you are right they can fly. As you said when things start going wrong and they are no longer under warranty they are a money pit. He bought it new and had it for for 15 years and it looked brand new. 

We happen to be up at St. Meinard Archabbey with family visiting right after we bought the car and the Archabbot who was a friend of my husbands brother asked if my husband wanted it blessed. Husband said "why not". That car did not have a scratch on it when we traded it in.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hopefully you are home resting Mac.  Get better soon.


I think you missed my Tuesday post to say we are going on annual round table of Chicago civil war tour 
Shenandoah valley 

Sunday we go to Arlington Va and will be back home Monday night

It suxs getting sick in a hotel room
Hiltons are fine but nothing like being home when puking your guts out

Today no puking at all which was a great thing!

Hope all homies dont catch my noro virus by reading this.  Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, getting my days mixed up Mac.  No tossing your cookies is a good step.   I keep blowing my nose hoping to finally rid of all the gunk in my sinuses.  No fun being sick, even more so away from home.  Hope your further travels are in better health. 

Busy day, and still very sunny.  We drop in temps over 30 degrees when the sun sets.  I am so ready to shut the furnace off, but with the low overnight temps, I am not that brave yet.  Either that, or I am getting old.

 

Yep, that is me, boring tonight.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> My wife had to have a special color of black on her minivan. I told her it would be a PIA to keep clean. Didn't take her long to agree! White is the way to go!


No no. Silver!


----------



## tinydancer09

I made it I made it!
We had a few delays... But we got in the parks around 3:30. We've done pretty much all of USF and waiting for beignets now. Transformers has stopped and rode us through twice now. We're giving up on it for the day

Mac glad you're feeling a little better.

Everyone else


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I made it I made it!
> We had a few delays... But we got in the parks around 3:30. We've done pretty much all of USF and waiting for beignets now. Transformers has stopped and rode us through twice now. We're giving up on it for the day
> 
> Mac glad you're feeling a little better.
> 
> Everyone else


Silver works too! Have a great time!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Hubby had a Eldorado a few years ago with that beautiful dark green exterior and camel colored leather interior. They are beautiful cars and you are right they can fly. As you said when things start going wrong and they are no longer under warranty they are a money pit. He bought it new and had it for for 15 years and it looked brand new.
> 
> We happen to be up at St. Meinard Archabbey with family visiting right after we bought the car and the Archabbot who was a friend of my husbands brother asked if my husband wanted it blessed. Husband said "why not". That car did not have a scratch on it when we traded it in.



lol take help where you can find it.  Yes, had the same interior.  comfiest seats ever with that lumbar adjustment.  Mine would've qualified for classic plates too, low miles sigh.



macraven said:


> I think you missed my Tuesday post to say we are going on annual round table of Chicago civil war tour
> Shenandoah valley
> 
> Sunday we go to Arlington Va and will be back home Monday night
> 
> It suxs getting sick in a hotel room
> Hiltons are fine but nothing like being home when puking your guts out
> 
> Today no puking at all which was a great thing!
> 
> Hope all homies dont catch my noro virus by reading this.  Lol



will dub u cootie free, i'm sure you're feeling a mite shakey today.  hang in there.

I find myself a bit pink from messing around in the yard today, didn't think the sun strong enough in April to give a burn.


----------



## Monykalyn

Just getting caught up-hope all the sickies are now feeling better!! Strange spring as more people seem to be sick now than over winter.



tinydancer09 said:


> No no. Silver!


Yep silver is way to go-have had my silver 4 Runner for 15 years now (and I detail it often so it still looks great). Hope you are having fun!
Went to happy hour with some friends yesterday, then saw Deadpool with the hubby. We were going to hear a band after the movie but middle child teen drama got in the way-and cuz we are old now by the time that got sorted we decided we were too tired to go back out - 10:30pm  used to be the time we _started _to go out not _ending_ the night LOL.

Soccer game this am -at same time middle had a band ensemble competition and hubs had a work meeting out of town this am. So gonna miss my oldest this fall when she goes off to college-and having the extra driver!!  She is officially a Razorback-University of Arkansas.

Happy weekend to all!


----------



## tinydancer09

@Monykalyn How did you enjoy deadpool? I'd like to see it again and haven't been able to go. 

Parks were fairly crowded today... but I'm used to going during minimal crowds. The hotels still appear to be sold out and express lines sure showed it! We waited at least 15 minutes in all of them until the concert started. HOWEVER- we were in USF and it is a Mardi Gras night so it's really to be expected. I think we waited 30 min for RRR. 

Third time was the charm on Transformers! We FINALLY got to ride it all the way through. The friends are having a good time. They were a but scared when we walked into Leaky Cauldron. We're all picky eaters but I said TRUST ME! They're glad they did! Tried the potted butter beer cream. SO DELICIOUS! 

Finally tried Sal's! Sooo delicious and very fairly priced. Especially when you split it between three people.

I think everyone who was sick is on the mend? Did I read all of that correctly? If you're still sick I ORDER you to get better  There, that should do it. I'm off to read some potter before bed. Should probably just go to bed "early" day tomorrow. Early for me! Goodnight all.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK we enjoyed Deadpool.........have you seen Antman.........not usually my kind of movie but we really enjoyed it........would watch that again.

Officially jealous of Keisha.........sunburn!!!! I have boots, scarf and hat on today, no winter coat though, lighter jacket but................sun may be out but it's freezing!!! Heating is on. 



Was up early watching Chinese Grand Prix.........going to watch it again later.......good race! 

Pork butt defrosted, got it marinating in all sorts then will bung both pieces into 2 crock pots and let them cook overnight........can't wait to eat some.

Apart from that quietish day, laundry, some tv and dinner. 

Hope you're having a good Sunday.........


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday?
A no minionion day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It's Sunday?
> A no minionion day



Lol.......I will personally do one or two for you later.........haven't got around to it today yet........

Have fun........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Oh what a beautiful morning, oh what a beautiful day.  Birds are waking me before the sunrise.  Cool morning, but gorgeous  70 degree afternoon.

Nice minions Schumi.  Thank you.  I will try to send you some of our sun.  It has been so nice.  Last weekend, snow, this weekend, sunny and no snow.  Your meal cooking sounds lovely.  Haha, because of our time difference, DS and I are waiting to watch the English soccer game in a few minutes.  Hope you enjoyed the race.


----------



## keishashadow

Another bee u tiful day

monyk - congrats to ur DD!  now you know where to send the tuition checks hehe

caution whines ahead

found out last night DH's already scheduled/approved vacation weeks now will run from Sunday at 12:01 am to Saturday at 11:50 pm, effectively 'cheating' us of a Saturday and Sunday on either end = 6 night trips only for each week of vacation.  

All permissable in the new contract.  Thankful he's back to work but still...would've been nice to know before I booked our travel this year.  Scrambling to re-arrange airfare as to lopping off  first day of  trip and  taking earlier flights home ,naturally prices have tripled since i purchased.  At least i do have the option to move things around on SWA.

bonus points, a '21 turn' schedule working minimum 6 days a week = two weekends off per year.  He worked this when my kids were young, there were times they didn't see him for a week at a time.

i'm starting to be more on-board for idea of early-retirement.


----------



## marciemi

Quick corgi flyby - saying hi from Disney Quest for probably the last time!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Quick corgi flyby - saying hi from Disney Quest for probably the last time!


cute grand-dog
??? sick of DQ or skipping the fancier AP?
no idea if i'm going to renew mine or not, may just start a new one later this year or early next.


----------



## schumigirl

Cute dog Marci...........when is DQ closing? 

Janet........early retirement sounds good to me.........told my DH to take early retirement as soon as is humanly possible.........can't wait!!! 


Dinner over.........again. Still cold. 

Tomorrow will be nicer apparently...........

Hope mac is doing better again today...........she made it this morning so hope her day is a good one.......


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> cute grand-dog
> ??? sick of DQ or skipping the fancier AP?
> no idea if i'm going to renew mine or not, may just start a new one later this year or early next.



DQ is no longer included with any AP's.  We checked with several people there today and confirmed that.  Our passes expire May 3 and we've already renewed (from Premium Annual Pass but now is called Platinum Plus Pass) but they will no longer be good at DQ.  Two of my boys have passes that expire in July/Aug so they can theoretically use until then.  We did ask if we could accompany them possibly in that case and one CM said if we asked nicely enough at Guest Services they'd probably make an exception and just let us in (there was basically NO ONE there - most rides we did like the Mighty Duck Pinball or the Buzz Bumper Cars we were the only ones on which makes them far less fun) but of course couldn't guarantee that (both my guys hate DQ anyway so that's probably a moot point).  They wouldn't tell us anything on closing dates but I've seen on a couple forums that some day care/school groups are being told they can't book past September.  Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sad about DQ but I realize we are probably only ones-we actually really enjoyed.


keishashadow said:


> monyk - congrats to ur DD! now you know where to *send the tuition checks hehe*


EEK-yeah getting budget together-we can do some but she will likely need a few loans-but not too bad hopefully. OTOH she should have a couple semesters worth of credits transfer from local state college (courses taken in high school that count for college credit at HUGE discount). 

We really loved Deadpool-really funny but definitely earned the "R" rating.  Loved Ant-man too-actually saw that one in theaters a couple times.

Got the garden beds tilled and planting started (5 large raised beds), patio cleaned up and trip to Lowes to pick up my flowers-my deck is all pretty again. 75 degrees today. Supposed to have some rain off/on next couple days which is perfect for the gardens!
Also hit the farm store to get meal worms for chickens and they have a batch of baby chicks and ducks in-had to wrench the girls away from the ducks-they were so snuggly...DH would have been very unhappy if we would have come home with some ducks...

TinyD-sounds like fun times-Transformer and Spiderman were my son's favorite rides-along with MiB. We went first full week of June last year and the EP were just awesome!!


----------



## marciemi

We were huge DQ fans and regularly went to the one in Chicago back in the late 90's/early 2000's.  The kids still always loved going when we went to WDW after the one in Chicago closed.  But even that was a decade ago - now it's really just 90's technology that hasn't been updated at all and is falling into disrepair.  So we enjoy it for the nostalgia factor but not much else these days.


----------



## buckeev

We were BIG DQ fans too! (Well, my Autistic son especially. But....as goes Gage's demeanor...so goes our trips usually, so it's keep the boy happy 365 'round here!)...I'm sitting on about 11 ancient, unused passes here that may remain unused if we don't make it to DD before they shut it down. Trying to squeeze in a mini-trip in mid-July: figured I'd wait until the humidity was more debilitating than watching anything with Steve Harvey in it.



tinydancer09 said:


> Car detail guy has postponed on me because it's _*dementor mating weather*_ outside. He said he'll let me know if he has time this afternoon.... Hm.
> ...


Thanks for that (very disturbing) image TD!
We've been under threat of Trump-Like Thunderstorms all weekend here, but so far, most of it has stayed slightly west of us. It's likely gonna hit in the morning about 5 minutes before I need to leave to take the two HSrs to school!


----------



## tinydancer09

Been having major work e-mail troubles while I've been here. Always have, but never tried to fix it because I was never in busy season. Now it's VERY important for me to have e-mails up and running. Took about an hour of time to figure it out today.. maybe 2. Friends weren't happy. Oops! 

I will never understand why they put the shutters in between the bathroom and rooms at Portofino.... Such a strange thing to me. I miss the old showers. Still very, very nice. Love the new decor. Just miss the old roomier showers.  

Looking forward to being back at RPR in the fall. Summer can't pass soon enough as I never attend the parks during peak times. Friends really would like me to attend HHN with them, but I just don't know if I can budget it again because that would mean my own room on top of HHN tickets. Plus a WDW trip in Sept, UOR in November... Possibly WDW in December again. 

I'm starting to see how you all do so many days here. I think I could stay a week and then be ready for home. I'm spoiled having my own room... absolutely LOVE IT. 

Hey hey @buckeev to be fair it's explained in the books pretty well. What is that? Book 6? I didn't make it up.


----------



## RAPstar

I died my hair


----------



## tink1957

It's purple...  Schumi's gonna love it.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I died my hair





tink1957 said:


> It's purple...  Schumi's gonna love it.



  

Lol.......how did you know I'd love it..........

Robbie.........did you just wake up and think you're going to colour your hair purple??? It does kinda suit ya........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

HeHe.  Fun minions Shumi.

Purple hair.  Looks good on you Robbie.  Seems colored hair for the summer is popular. 

Well, survived the week-end, and still have congestion.  Go away please, I need to breathe.  May ask the doctor for some more medicine. 
Visiting two colleges this week-end.  Pretty sure DS knows where, but he wants to at least visit a few to make sure. Ahhh, the thought of my bank accounts being drained.  And we will repeat this by two, in 3 more years.  DD is going to be a high school sophomore in the fall.  Kids are growing up so fast.

Man, a very sunny day again.  I've loving this omega shaped gulf stream.  I feel bad for Denver, 2 feet of snow.  At least the mountain resorts get fresh snow and can extend the skiing season. 

Oh, and TinyD, enjoy the rest of your stay in the parks.  Glad to hear you email issues got resolved.


Happy Monday all!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, another glorious weather day forecast here

still don't have a flight booked back home for May sigh hoping SWA tosses out some sort of sale tomorrow

marcie  is always the source of hot disney news.  No idea DQ was off the table w/APs, let alone rumored to close. Like most we'd show up and wedge into the fray on rainy days there.  Seriously dated, but enjoyed back in the hey-day, they used to have good cheesecake lol.  Really liked the pirate ship and raft thing and other VRs were pretty cool. Was fun to play the old games.  Another case of tearing down paradise and putting up a parking lot or in WDW's case probably another store/restaurant.

tinyd - "I will never understand why they put the shutters in between the bathroom and rooms at Portofino.... Such a strange thing to me. I miss the old showers. Still very, very nice. Love the new decor. Just miss the old roomier showers."  It's been a few years since we were shut out of suite upgrade there, can't visualize how they'd have shutters in their standard rooms.  (hate  how the beautiful carved ones @ RPH disappeared). 

lynne - sounds like u might need an antibiotic if it doesn't clear up soon


----------



## RAPstar

I also made my nails pretty


----------



## Lynne G

Are we getting ready for our trip Robbie?  All decked out now.  Nice nails.  I rarely color mine, but my toe nails, yes.


----------



## marciemi

DQ closure announcement is not at all new - originally they announced it was closing the beginning of this year which is why even AP's starting in Oct didn't get them.  It was supposed to be a NBA city type thing but then that fell through.  So now they've really cut the hours there since it's not included in AP's or given out as a package perk or anything.  

Heading out this afternoon to meet up with Penny at MK!  For all of you who remember YankeePenny from the old days of SAN!    Pics to follow I'm sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, Lynne sounds like you might need some additional meds.......it does drain you when it goes on for so long......

Janet, you'll get sorted tomorrow.......betcha you do.........stressful though!!! Crocs arrived........sending them back.......even with ordering my normal size......doubt they would have fitted tinker bell!! So, back they go.......search continues........but I did find a pair of black wedge sandals in the wardrobes yesterday........forgot I had them.......will see how they work......few folks have said crocs feel smaller, not original ones but the sandal type........so doubt I'll buy them again if that's so.

Not sure about the nails Robbie, but I'm not a nail polish fan........but you get away with it somehow........but love the hair!!

Mac.......safe journey home today.......


Still cool here, but sun is out........supposed to get warmer as week goes on........will believe it when I see it.......

Salmon for dinner tonight, plain with roasted veg and sweet potatoes.......just wish it was warm enough to get the BBQ (grill) out and start cooking on that.........ready for summer.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon everyone!  Only a few more days to we head down to FL!  Lucas had his one month check last week.  He was 6 lbs. 8 oz. when he was born....after 1 month, he gained nearly 4 lbs. and weighed in at 10 lbs. 5 oz.  And I thought Chris was chunky!

Disney AP question - we have the Platinum Pass that includes free Photopass (so I am going to make these photographers work!).  So if the photographer gives us thee Photopass card, will I be able to download it for free as long as I link it to my AP?  TIA

Glad to hear that everyone here (for the most part) is well!


----------



## BagOLaughs

I think that's fine with the photo pass. But I thought disney AP were now RFID so the photographer can just scan your card without giving you a separate one?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Yey Shumi you came to Brum. Shame the weather wasn't great. But it was better than Friday. Did it snow for you?

Who ever is going florida way I want pictures and lots of them! So I can feel a bit of summer on my way to work.



Well, we're in the house now. 4 solid days of moving and packing, unpacking and hoovering (or vacuuming if you prefer. Do you say hoovering in US or Canada?) It's exhausting lol!


----------



## marciemi

KStarfish82 said:


> Afternoon everyone!  Only a few more days to we head down to FL!  Lucas had his one month check last week.  He was 6 lbs. 8 oz. when he was born....after 1 month, he gained nearly 4 lbs. and weighed in at 10 lbs. 5 oz.  And I thought Chris was chunky!
> 
> Disney AP question - we have the Platinum Pass that includes free Photopass (so I am going to make these photographers work!).  So if the photographer gives us thee Photopass card, will I be able to download it for free as long as I link it to my AP?  TIA
> 
> Glad to hear that everyone here (for the most part) is well!


You don't need to get a separate card.  Any photos you have taken will automatically be in your account - just click on Photopass in MDE (not Memory Maker).  If you don't have a MB linked to the account you can just scan your AP card - only thing you won't get is the 7D pic/video which you can email or call to have them add after (just remember what time you were there).


----------



## buckeev

KStarfish82 said:


> ............
> Disney AP question - we have the Platinum Pass that includes free Photopass (so I am going to make these photographers work!).  So if the photographer gives us thee Photopass card, will I be able to download it for free as long as I link it to my AP?  TIA
> 
> Glad to hear that everyone here (for the most part) is well!



Yes...You can go to the website and add those cards to your account if you use them.  Also, I always have the PhotoPass Dude or Dudette scan at least two of our Magic Bands. (We had one MB fail in 2014 and missed a full days worth of AK pics.)  Shortly after we return from a trip, I enter any cards that survived our usual 3-minute pack-a-palooza for our return home trip! All of our Disney/Universal trips since 2004 are digitized and saved on "Semi-clearly" labeled DVDs and External hard drives. Paranoid? Yes. Father of Autistic Savant...He knows if I delete even 1 stinkin' blurry pic from Nick Suites on a cloudy Thursday afternoon pool session in 2007. Rain Kid...Wouldn't have it any other way! 

@tinydancer09 ...Daughter No. 3- (23 y/o HP freak) - thought that was hilarious!


----------



## Lynne G

BagO, congratulations on the new house.  Yes, vacuuming can be exhausting!  Just getting a new house set up is also a time eater.  Wedding bells yet?

Marciem, hope all is well.  Like to see pictures too.  Can't wait to be there.  Only months to go.  Ugh.  

Awww, DS just saw a hummingbird look at our sliding glass door.  Oops, it's that time of year, we have to make our windows not look like a mirror.  At first, he thought it was a large bug.  But with green wings, our ruby throated ones are pretty easy to see it's a bird, not a bug. 

Kfish, glad to hear little Lucas is growing like a weed. Chunky babies are so cute.  Healthy is all that counts.  Great time for pictures before he can say no.  I'm sure Christopher is a ham. He's a cutie too.

And here's cute minion:


----------



## Lynne G

I think this minion needs to remind my teens!


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Yey Shumi you came to Brum. Shame the weather wasn't great. But it was better than Friday. Did it snow for you?
> 
> Who ever is going florida way I want pictures and lots of them! So I can feel a bit of summer on my way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we're in the house now. 4 solid days of moving and packing, unpacking and hoovering (or vacuuming if you prefer. Do you say hoovering in US or Canada?) It's exhausting lol!



It was lovely the day we were there.......very sunny but still cold. We had snow on Saturday there Rachel.......hailstones snow and thunder all in one day.......getting better now, just cold.

I said hoovering once......no one in America had a clue what I meant......now I always say vacuuming........

Congrats on moving into the house.........are we all invited to the housewarming......... It is a lot of work moving house........I love moving!!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies.
Second mowing of the season and it was in the 80s yesterday here and decided to wear a sleeveless shirt and yes sunburn arms and neck lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch! KY, yep, even the April sun can burn ya.  That's why I wear a hat and use suntan lotion at DD's soccer games. She laughs about my hat, but hey, I hate being burnt by the sun.  Hope you find some relief.  And we did mowing this week-end.  Grass is growing like crazy.  Spring has sprung at last.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> I think this minion needs to remind my teens!



it all tends to come out in the open sooner, if not later.  The later it  was, the more annoyed I'd usually get lol

StL - at least you wore sleeveless shirt and don't have a two-armed trucker's tan lol. teasing my mr, he roto-tilled the garden this weekend and is sporting one.  Was funnier when he did drive truck @ work and would have the left-armed tan.

andy - yes, the nails do suit you.  Do you have any ink?  nobody in our house does.  told my kids unless they show up with a Heart with a knife/ "mom" on it, it won't float here.  has worked thus far. would't hold them to it at ths points, but wanted to avoid them getting lame ones when young and regretting afterwards as most of their friends have now had coverups.  If i were younger would likely go for it, love that show Inkmasters - some beautiful artistry.

marcie - have fun, give penny a noogie for me lol   ah ok, wondered why i didn't see any construction re NBA @ DTD.  wonder if it's going elsewhere?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> BagO, congratulations on the new house.  Yes, vacuuming can be exhausting!  Just getting a new house set up is also a time eater.  Wedding bells yet?
> 
> Marciem, hope all is well.  Like to see pictures too.  Can't wait to be there.  Only months to go.  Ugh.
> 
> Awww, DS just saw a hummingbird look at our sliding glass door.  Oops, it's that time of year, we have to make our windows not look like a mirror.  At first, he thought it was a large bug.  But with green wings, our ruby throated ones are pretty easy to see it's a bird, not a bug.
> 
> Kfish, glad to hear little Lucas is growing like a weed. Chunky babies are so cute.  Healthy is all that counts.  Great time for pictures before he can say no.  I'm sure Christopher is a ham. He's a cutie too.
> 
> And here's cute minion:



Aww, thanks Lynne. Not till October do the bells start ringing although it's now less than 6 months to go! Where does the time go!!! 

That's amazing that you've got humming birds. I googled ruby throated humming bird and they are so cute!!! 



schumigirl said:


> It was lovely the day we were there.......very sunny but still cold. We had snow on Saturday there Rachel.......hailstones snow and thunder all in one day.......getting better now, just cold.
> 
> I said hoovering once......no one in America had a clue what I meant......now I always say vacuuming........
> 
> Congrats on moving into the house.........are we all invited to the housewarming......... It is a lot of work moving house........I love moving!!



Hailstones, snow AND thunder, that sounds like 3 seasons in one day! 

Yea, all come over, including the ones from outside UK. We'll have a bbq in my new garden! (Never had a garden before hehe)

Neighbours seem really awesome round here compared to my previous place. First thing the neighbour said is, we don't have parties. Bless. 

Well night night all.


----------



## macraven

Home now and I'll read back of what I'm missing here

Had a decent trip for half of it and glad to be back home

Home is where my cats are


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you made it home Mac.  Kitties give you the stink eye or meow?  Sorry you trip was not a fun half the time.  Being sick on the road, not fun.  

Picking up DD from track to go to soccer.  We won't be eating dinner until late.  Oh well.  All should be hungry by then.  Though I am assuming my DS will have already eaten.  Food pit is a teen boy.  LoL

Have a good evening homies.


----------



## pcstang




----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne 
I'll feel a lot better tommorow after a full sleep tonight

Noro virus is not fun

Another lady on the tour went to the hospital as she had it too
They did not release her until noon Sunday 
Went in midnight Thursday and missed the rest of the tour 

Me, I never go to a hospital as I can't handle any iv's or injections

Did go a few years back when my appendix burst but only because I had no options

Need to ketchup on the sans tonight


I truly missed all my homies here!


----------



## marciemi

Hi from Marcie and Penny from the MK:


----------



## Lynne G

Great picture of you and Penny, Marcie.  Looks like beautiful day in MK.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> @tinydancer09 ...Daughter No. 3- (23 y/o HP freak) - thought that was hilarious!



See. I'm not making up random things.  I've never been able to look at cold misty days the same since I read the books....



keishashadow said:


> tinyd - "I will never understand why they put the shutters in between the bathroom and rooms at Portofino.... Such a strange thing to me. I miss the old showers. Still very, very nice. Love the new decor. Just miss the old roomier showers."  It's been a few years since we were shut out of suite upgrade there, can't visualize how they'd have shutters in their standard rooms.  (hate  how the beautiful carved ones @ RPH disappeared).


Let me provide you with a visual. I've just attached them as they're GINORMOUS when I put them in.


Home safe and sound.... barely. A 3.5 hour trip turned into a 6. Apparently there were 4 accidents that happened at the Gainesville Exits on I75. First was a truck carrying lumber that tipped over. Then a trunk jack knifed avoiding him... I'm not sure about the other three as there are no reports on them... It's just the rumor mill that there were more. The interstate was completely closed. We would have taken an alternate route but the smaller accidents happened in front of the closest exits before the accident. We found this all out via rest stop where everyone flooded. We hung out there until the interstate opened back up. As I was getting back into my town in GA there was a wreck that greeted us... and then a gas tanker that overturned to which they're scared is going to explode.

I'm not sure about you... but I'm pretty sure I wasn't supposed to come home from Orlando today!


----------



## pcstang

Gainesville exits are always a cluster! Notice there is almost never a problem in tally!?! Hmmm....


----------



## RAPstar

I ate too many tortillas at the Mexican place last night, so I'm eating the rest of the grilled chicken I ordered and luckily it re-heated well lol


----------



## macraven

TinyD I always bring up the site that shows I 75 accidents or why they are delayed

Coming home I 75 near me was shut down for hours for those heading north this afternoon
Backed up for miles

I was heading south on it so had no traffic tie ups


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Gainesville exits are always a cluster! Notice there is almost never a problem in tally!?! Hmmm....


Yes! I'm always amazed when I finally make it through Gainesville exits without any mishaps.
I love I-10. It's a bit busier than it used to be, but it's my favorite by far. I've only been exit 203-pensacola and the i-75 merge to Jacksonville.. but that bit I'm a huge fan of. I LOATHE i75. I hate ATL traffic even more. Prefer i75 to FL way more than I75 from valdosta up.. UGH. We come to valdosta and then head over on 84 so I've never driven most of the tally exits other than 203 forward. Always wondered what it was like past 203 towards 75.



macraven said:


> TinyD I always bring up the site that shows I 75 accidents or why they are delayed
> 
> Coming home I 75 near me was shut down for hours for those heading north this afternoon
> Backed up for miles
> 
> I was heading south on it so had no traffic tie ups


Glad traffic was good for you! I75 from the lumber truck down here was shut down on both sides for a while.Guess it just wasn't a good day on the interstate. Glad you kind of had fun on your trip 

Oh and yes I found that site after I got home. Since I was driving I was relying on my trusty sidekick. She did a pretty good job. At the rest stop I was too busy listening to everyone and checking my e-mail. I do love this whole personal hotspot thing. Really helps in a pinch.


----------



## Monykalyn

Just glad we all survived the weekend and Monday LOL.
Got the DD grad announcements out...
Waiting for it to rain! of course when I want rain it all goes around us-will have to water garden tomorrow if it doesn't rain...
Think my brain is done for the day-not sure I even have enough energy left to veg in front of a TV (glad for DVR)


----------



## macraven

Hi monyk are you feeling better  now?
Sure hope so

TinyD I like I 75
It's the only place where all can drive at 90 and not get pulled over for speeding 
But I do not like the driving and traffic by Atlanta

Saw on the news about numerous accidents on I 75 today


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Yes! I'm always amazed when I finally make it through Gainesville exits without any mishaps.
> I love I-10. It's a bit busier than it used to be, but it's my favorite by far. I've only been exit 203-pensacola and the i-75 merge to Jacksonville.. but that bit I'm a huge fan of. I LOATHE i75. I hate ATL traffic even more. Prefer i75 to FL way more than I75 from valdosta up.. UGH. We come to valdosta and then head over on 84 so I've never driven most of the tally exits other than 203 forward. Always wondered what it was like past 203 towards 75.
> 
> 
> Glad traffic was good for you! I75 from the lumber truck down here was shut down on both sides for a while.Guess it just wasn't a good day on the interstate. Glad you kind of had fun on your trip
> 
> Oh and yes I found that site after I got home. Since I was driving I was relying on my trusty sidekick. She did a pretty good job. At the rest stop I was too busy listening to everyone and checking my e-mail. I do love this whole personal hotspot thing. Really helps in a pinch.



Exit 203 to I75 is boring but normally clear and little traffic. I used to take Monroe exit to 84 west when I lived on the east side of town. 441 is a decent alternative if 75 is backed up.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Exit 203 to I75 is boring but normally clear and little traffic. I used to take Monroe exit to 84 west when I lived on the east side of town. 441 is a decent alternative if 75 is backed up.


Yeah that's what I was trying to get to... But I thought I was going to be able to take 382 to 331 and cut over but... Wrongo. And you know there's no exits before 382 for about 10 miles. I learned that today. Or remembered? I think they call that rest stop the Prairie. Anyways by the time I finished checking my email it was back open so I just muscled through it.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Yeah that's what I was trying to get to... But I thought I was going to be able to take 382 to 331 and cut over but... Wrongo. And you know there's no exits before 382 for about 10 miles. I learned that today. Or remembered? I think they call that rest stop the Prairie. Anyways by the time I finished checking my email it was back open so I just muscled through it.


Last time I got stuck there I had to squeeze my truck through the hole in the median guard rails! Patience is not one of my virtues. Drove back down south to micanopy and hit 441. Made the mistake of coming home on a Sunday after thanksgiving once. The turnpike into 75 at that time was a disaster. Glad you made it home safely!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Loving the orlando pictures!! Lovely picture of you both in the magic Kingdom. And those rooms look amazing! I admit I don't know what they looked like before but to me, the pictures look very opulent!

It's a bright but cold morning here. Put my bins out for collection for the 1st time last night. Haha, the small things.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel, I'm glad you have finally got decent neighbours.........bad ones can so affect your life negatively. And enjoy the garden.........will be lovely after not having one.........

Mac........glad you made it home safe and sound...........

Marci........what a lovely picture.......hope you had lovely time together......


Tuesday.


----------



## Kivara

Hope everyone is well  I haven't made it through all the posts yet.

Marci - lovely picture, have a great time

Mac- glad you made it home safely 

TinyD- that bathroom shutter window is obviously a pizza-pass-through. For when you are soaking in the tub & the pizza finally shows up, your family can pass a slice to you


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Tuesday Homies!

BagO, so nice you have a garden to enjoy when the weather is cooperating.  Sounds like you've moved to a lovely neighborhood.

Kivara - don't give my kids ideas!  It's bad enough they've been caught lounging in the bath with their Ipads.

Mac - I hope you are feeling better today.  Thankfully your hospital visit was short.  That virus really runs down a body.  Give those kitties a hug.

Schumi - hope you have a nice afternoon.

TinyD - glad to hear you made it home safely, even though you took twice as long as normal.  We have accidents around town all the time.  There's a reason I76 is called the Skook Killer Expressway.  There's a curve in the road, near the entrance to I95, that is the same grade as a race track turn.  So many trucks don't understand the need to slow down around a curve.  My DS is getting his driver's license soon.  I'll make sure he practices on all our crazy streets.  We tend to have fast, impatient drivers.   PC, you'd fit right in.  LOL

And a funny (and no, I'm pretty sure they're not Mac's cats)


----------



## macraven

Cute kitties!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!

looks like tuesdays are becoming come home to mom's and nosh day.  if nothing else the price is right.  I started kemmelwreks cooking yesterday.  now to decide on the 'tater then back into trip replanning.



macraven said:


> Hi monyk are you feeling better  now?
> Sure hope so
> 
> TinyD I like I 75
> It's the only place where all can drive at 90 and not get pulled over for speeding
> But I do not like the driving and traffic by Atlanta
> 
> Saw on the news about numerous accidents on I 75 today



welcome home.  hmmm 90 mph and semi trucks might have something to do with rash of accidents, eeek

lynne hehe saran wrap

tinyd - thanx for the room pics. I honestly don't remember seeing the shutters lol.  so many hotels have taken to the frosted glass as bathroom doors, you have to wonder what were they thinking with families.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Last time I got stuck there I had to squeeze my truck through the hole in the median guard rails! Patience is not one of my virtues. Drove back down south to micanopy and hit 441. Made the mistake of coming home on a Sunday after thanksgiving once. The turnpike into 75 at that time was a disaster. Glad you made it home safely!


I bet we passed each other. Was it 2014? It took us over 7 hours to  get to Disney. We made the mistake of GOING to Disney the Sunday after. It was a fantastic week, but vacation should have started on Monday not Sunday.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I bet we passed each other. Was it 2014? It took us over 7 hours to  get to Disney. We made the mistake of GOING to Disney the Sunday after. It was a fantastic week, but vacation should have started on Monday not Sunday.


Yes it was 2014, won't make the mistake again!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Haha, cats telling jokes. Is there anything better? Ohhhhhhhhhh, DS getting a license! Are you going to take him out in your car for practice?

It's actually quite sunny here this afternoon. Almost warm.... almost. 

I'm looking at fridges on the Internet. There is so much choice! I know my upper budget but even then there is a lot of choice. Like usual I've made a pro and cons list for a few I've liked the look of. LG or BOSCH do you think?


----------



## tinydancer09

BagOLaughs said:


> Haha, cats telling jokes. Is there anything better? Ohhhhhhhhhh, DS getting a license! Are you going to take him out in your car for practice?
> 
> It's actually quite sunny here this afternoon. Almost warm.... almost.
> 
> I'm looking at fridges on the Internet. There is so much choice! I know my upper budget but even then there is a lot of choice. Like usual I've made a pro and cons list for a few I've liked the look of. LG or BOSCH do you think?


Mom loves our Kitchenaid ones. She has a new one picked out for the new house... it's so fancy I think it even sorts your groceries for you (kidding.) I know you didn't mention KA, but... Our rental houses have all sorts of different ones. The only ones we say NO to are Frigidaire. 

You doing side by side or bottom/top freezer?


----------



## macraven

Both of those two are good sellers and reliable products


----------



## Lynne G

BagO, I agree both brands sell well where I live.  I have a french door one, and I like it more than the side by side one we had before it.  And yes, DS gets to practice in my car.  It's old, so I am not that worried.  We will be getting him a used car soon though, as I need my car and so does my DH need his truck.


----------



## pcstang

AP's went up today....


----------



## buckeev

*


pcstang said:



			AP's went up today....
		
Click to expand...


#@!**


----------



## tink1957

pcstang said:


> AP's went up today....




Looked at the AP page and no increase in renewal rates so far...fingers and toes crossed as my pass is due for renewal in June.

It's been downright hot here today...had to turn on the ceiling fans 

Happy Tuesday homies  hope your week is going well.


----------



## macraven

Vicki 88 degrees is not hot
Wait until July for the fans

I'm told that is the hot month

I heard from a TM that AP would increase for new ones but did not hear it would happen for renewals

Time will tell if when that happens


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Vicki 88 degrees is not hot
> Wait until July for the fans
> 
> I'm told that is the hot month
> 
> I heard from a TM that AP would increase for new ones but did not hear it would happen for renewals
> 
> Time will tell if when that happens


I hate August. July Is hot but August is downright miserable. Didn't renewals just go up last fall and AP prices didn't? Maybe that was just the flex pay stuff.


----------



## tinydancer09

Here's the increase in case anyone was curious:
*Florida Resident Annual Pass increase*
Power Pass: $214.99 -> $234.99 (9.3%)
Preferred Pass: $299.99 -> $309.99 (3.3%)
Premier Pass: $429.99 -> $444.99 (3.5%)

*Non-FL Resident Annual Pass increase*
Power Pass: $239.99 -> $259.99 (8.3%)
Preferred Pass: $334.99 -> $344.99 (3%)
Premier Pass: $479.99 -> $494.99 (3.1%)

I try not to complain too much. They have done A LOT in the parks lately and even more to come including the huge land acquisition and possibility of another park? Who knows. I remember when it took me less than a day to do both park through. It takes me a good 3 days now. I also think we're getting plastic passes back.. but that's just my own suspicion.  and some intuition added in.


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> Here's the increase in case anyone was curious:
> *Florida Resident Annual Pass increase*
> Power Pass: $214.99 -> $234.99 (9.3%)
> Preferred Pass: $299.99 -> $309.99 (3.3%)
> Premier Pass: $429.99 -> $444.99 (3.5%)
> 
> *Non-FL Resident Annual Pass increase*
> Power Pass: $239.99 -> $259.99 (8.3%)
> Preferred Pass: $334.99 -> $344.99 (3%)
> Premier Pass: $479.99 -> $494.99 (3.1%)
> 
> I try not to complain too much. They have done A LOT in the parks lately and even more to come including the huge land acquisition and possibility of another park? Who knows. I remember when it took me less than a day to do both park through._* It takes me a good 3 days now*_. I also think we're getting plastic passes back.. but that's just my own suspicion.  and some intuition added in.


Heck....We'll spend a day & one/half in line for Butterbeer! (On that note...Does anybody else think there should be an "Express Pass" Line for Butterbeer purchases!)


----------



## macraven

The renewal rate will help drop those numbers
My AP was up for renewal but I did it early for $237? Something like that
And the figure I paid included taxes

I have seen a few posts here and there plastic could come back 
Don't know it they will be like the ones they did back in 2002 with pictures like the one I have

Tyvek is icky


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Heck....We'll spend a day & one/half in line for Butterbeer! (On that note...Does anybody else think there should be an "Express Pass" Line for Butterbeer purchases!)


HAHAHA go in the hogshead the line is usually much shorter. Or the hopping pot 



macraven said:


> The renewal rate will help drop those numbers
> My AP was up for renewal but I did it early for $237? Something like that
> And the figure I paid included taxes
> 
> I have seen a few posts here and there plastic could come back
> Don't know it they will be like the ones they did back in 2002 with pictures like the one I have
> 
> Tyvek is icky


Idk ive only see the back redesign that's supposed to be happening. They accidentally posted it online not too long ago and supposively pulled it. Idk. I don't see the point of the picture honestly. Seems like a lot of unneeded work for GUest services


----------



## macraven

By using the photo of the one that owns the AP, made it a great way for catching those from borrowing ap's to enter the park

I've heard many years back of friends chipping in to buy one AP then sharing it

Hotels use the self made ep cards
For a reason


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> By using the photo of the one that owns the AP, made it a great way for catching those from borrowing ap's to enter the park
> 
> I've heard many years back of friends chipping in to buy one AP then sharing it
> 
> Hotels use the self made ep cards
> For a reason


Yeah, but it can't be easy to do now with the finger print, right? I completely understand the picture for non-finger print entrance. But our paper ones don't have pictures and they aren't seeming to have a problem with people sharing. I'm wondering when they're going to start putting finger print scanners on the coke machines 
My friend had trouble getting into the park on the second day of using his pass because his fingerprint wouldn't scan. The guy had to check his ID and reset it for him. Turnstile guy wasn't very happy and kept telling him he wasn't using the same finger. I know he did because we had a discussion about which finger to pick because you have to use the same one every time. Lordy lordy 

I just can't imagine the headache that it would be to get everyone a new pass with their picture. Can you imagine the lines 
I do wish I could find my old plastic pass. It was only valid for two years... kinda wish I could still use it. Kinda don't care.


----------



## macraven

_i had to do the fingerprint for my ap.
but when i did it, i used my left hand not the right.

each time i go thru the turnstile, they say put your right index finger here....

i do and it doesn't take.
then i tell them i use my left finger.
and it works.

one time it did not work at all and they had someone walk me to guest services inside the park.
no issue with the fingerprint with the machine there.


i prefer the hard plastic cc style of the ap.
it fits in my lanyard nicely and i can show it easily thru the lanyard.
the tyvek ep, well, i'm glad it isn't something that is reusable for another trip.
but, it is a cheap way for UO to have it done for ep and the ap's they have now.

tink only issue you would have if you did find your plastic card, it would not scan.
bar code changed over to a new system once they did away with the old ap's.
mine is in the system now so i no longer have the rejection of my ap.
the first ap's had i think 6 or 8 numbers on them.
numbers now are very long.....

i found it to be a very boring night on tv...
started watching the voice and zoned out during it.

weather today was lovely and due for rains thur/fri most likely.
i need the rain for my flowers so this is something i am looking forwards to.

tried to read back and i think all are healthy again.
_


----------



## goNDmay9

buckeev said:


> *
> #@!**


Crap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Uggggh. This is what I get for falling off the SAN wagon. I meant to grab one for my daughter early to help spread out the costs (the rest of us have renewals) Hate that I missed it by 1 day. Oh well. If we are going back to plastic I think it is may be worth it. 10 ish is not horrible but still. Grrrrr.  I was so close.

@tinydancer09 I am this close to flying next time.  I live in GA and those drives back are horrid. But now that the baby is 2 it costs sooooo much to fly I just keep suffering through it.

@macraven hope you are getting some rest and feeling better.


----------



## macraven

_thanks homie doing much better...



so glad you found your way back here to us..

remember, once a homie, always a homie....




to all the homies here, goNDmay9 used to live on this thread......
even though she is not a newbie, want to spread the mummy dust and say, back home!_


----------



## BagOLaughs

Arnt plastic passes like way better then paper ones? I would think after a year paper would be like major damaged unless you were really particular about keeping it in a plastic case, which in that case you might as well just have a plastic card. Lol

Lynne, I love love love kitchen aid but it's a bit out of my price range. I'm going for a top/down combo because that's all I've got space for and I prefer it because it puts the fridge at a nice height. 

Pretty much decided with Martin to get the Bosch one. Partly because it's supposed to be reliable, being German and all. And the LG one needed a special kit to reverse the door. Once you factor that into the price it ends up being about the same price as the Bosch. 

Wednesday! Hump Day. I saw last Wednesday something came up on Facebook about it. Haha. It reminded me of this thread.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Rachel we have some Bosch products.......never had anything go wrong with them. Washer is Miele, but used to be a Bosch and lasted years. Even bought a Bosch iron recently.......didn't even know we could buy large goods from KA in the Uk. I know we can get all the smaller appliances, but never seen the larger ones offered. Then I never looked. Have fun choosing.......


Wednesday already...........

My friend just popped in to borrow my vacuum.......hers has broken and new one doesn't come till Friday.........she came in, ate half a pack of biscuits, a doughnut and drank a can of fanta..........said she missed breakfast......thing is she`s slim......really slim and eats everything in sight.......had a mooch to see if she missed anything picked up vacuum and left......lol

Told her I`d have more doughnuts if she brings it back tomorrow...........she`ll be back!!


----------



## Lynne G

That's too funny Schumi.  We had a birthday celebration with cake and ice cream yesterday.  I told my coworker, nothing wrong with ice cream for breakfast.  No, I actually had a bagel.  

And since it is Wednesday, Keisha needs her camel fix:





Cooler morning, but oh what a beautiful sunrise.  I need my shades already.  Rain to come tomorrow, with a cold front coming in later today.  So sad, will be in the 60's the next couple of days.  Glad I still have not put away some of my sweaters.  

BagO, that's okay, I hope you find one you can afford and like.  I get sticker shock at more and more places now.  Many places don't have stock of appliances.  They want you to order online.  I'd rather take with me most of the time.  Hope the rest of the house is getting into shape.

Mac, hope you are feeling better and better.  And speaking of online ordering, did you check out IKEA Mac?


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> AP's went up today....



and the bearer of bad news.  Thanks for the heads up though PC.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......sounds good!! Ice cream I could probably eat anytime........not that I have eaten it for breakfast but could I think! I prefer pancakes and bacon. Or toast. 


She's just brought vacuum back, told her I hadn't been out for more doughnuts yet! So the other half pack of biscuits is gone now.........what a girl. She's a good slim friend.....she is not one of these people who always complain they think they're fat when they're blatantly not.........don't like folk like that.......

Now I need to vacuum. 

We are having the most beautiful weather last couple of days........warmish and very sunny......hope it stays that way over the weekend........would be nice.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - how'd u get my old glamour shot? 

carole - what- no doughnuts?  I am lusting for a piece of boulangerie's cheesecake.

should have one more nice day before the much needed april showers head in here.  was a nice run indeed, tinkered with 80 degrees one day. 

re AP's, don't get in line behind megeneral apologies to all.  I'm one of those shifty characters whose fingerprints don't 'read', same as at WDW...too much trolling the internet must've worn them off.  Always have my photo ID in hand when approaching the turnstyle, but do miss the old card w/photo, they'd usually just glance & wave me thru.

will renew DH's PAP in few weeks when there, a month prior to his expiration date. Wonder if they'd let me do mine to before the inevenitable renwal price hike?


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! And HIYA goNDmay9! Got to get to the kiddos school for a meeting, just passing through. (Had to get my camel pic fix! hehe)

I have to post this one (love Yosemite Sam!)


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......I'm whooping here visualising you as a shifty person..........lol.......Dick Dastardly is in my mind now........the epitome of shifty........

DS is just home........he brought me in a box of maltesers........aww, bless, said since I'd been a bit off colour yesterday I deserved a little treat! Yum! Mine.........


Laundry all dry after a day in the sun........


----------



## macraven

Such cute pics this morning

Camel with lipstick ......lol


----------



## macraven

Rachel, buying kitchen stuff is always a dreaded chore for me

If I buy appliances then I have to use them which means cooking all the time and cleaning all the time

Did buy a fridge in January as the one in the house stopped working 
Do have to replace the Dw, stove, and microwave this year as they are on their last legs

No wonder the seller left them in the house
The fridge died two weeks after we moved in

I agree that the plastic passes are better than the tyvek ones
So not to overload my UO wallet with lots of cards I would put the hard plastic cards in my bra
Tyvek would probably stick to sweaty skin so that would be out for me


----------



## goNDmay9

It always feel so good to come home!!!  

@Lynne G love the lashes on that CAMEL!

@BagOLaughs let us know how it all works out.  @macraven we are using the existing appliances the sellers left in the house.  i swear we have the LONGEST dishwashing cycle known to man.  I wish I could afford to change them out.  
T
Those paper APs are impossible!  Get caught in the rain once and they are done for.  One of ours had to get replaced because the barcode blurred.  They told me they would give us ONE for free and then it would be a fee to replace after that.  Soooooo - you expect me to keep up with this piece of paper for multiple years in pristine condition??  We had already had it two years at this point.  

@schumigirl okay - i tried using the context clues... ._had a mooch to see if she missed anything picked up vacuum and left......lol.. _Does that mean she looked around to see if there were any more pastries, saw none and decided to leave??  BTW - i am using the word mooch in a sentence this week.  

@keishashadow you and i should plan our trips accordingly - if we were to go at the same time i think attendance would drop.  I fail the fingerprint scanner at both the motherland and the darskide!  My dad has an issue too.  i follow all the directions i promise!

@Kivara Yosemite!!!  YAY!

back to work...


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl okay - i tried using the context clues... ._had a mooch to see if she missed anything picked up vacuum and left......lol.. _Does that mean she looked around to see if there were any more pastries, saw none and decided to leave??  BTW - i am using the word mooch in a sentence this week.
> .



Lol........that made me laugh........I sometimes use words and don't think they may not be generally used words in the States.........yes, mooch means exactly that........it's a word I use a lot!! Usually when DH is searching through cupboards or cookie jars to find goodies........I ask what he's mooching for.......

My friends are very comfortable coming into my home and mooching for goodies 

Same if someone is after borrowing something from you, anything from shoes, handbag or goodies......they're on the mooch!! 

I used it once on here years ago and said we were mooching around the park.......just meaning walking around slowly looking in shops and stuff.......one guy who had about 2 posts said that wasn't a word he had ever heard of and I shouldn't use it.....lol......yeah ok......wonder what happened to him.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

OMG Shumi, I'm so craving some Maltesers now. They are like the best chocolate ever. I think they're my fave. 

I would like an ikea cat. Especially if it's that cute! 

Been stuck in the factory all day again today. So nice to come out into the sun and fresh air. the flowers are starting to bloom and it's so pretty.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> OMG Shumi, I'm so craving some Maltesers now. They are like the best chocolate ever. I think they're my fave.
> 
> I would like an ikea cat. Especially if it's that cute!
> 
> Been stuck in the factory all day again today. So nice to come out into the sun and fresh air. the flowers are starting to bloom and it's so pretty.



Box is almost gone Rachel  was big box too...........but they're so light.......and I'm making excuses now.....very moreish........and I claim not to eat chocolate!!! I do like maltesers though........

Enjoy the sunshine......still beautiful here too........sun is still fairly warm even here by the sea.....will be nice to get out in your garden once weather gets better......


----------



## BagOLaughs

I know!! Eik! I have to get some garden furniture tho. I really want a hammock. I love the swinging motion.


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl i am sure we just bastardized that word here in the states!  it definitely has a similar meaning - but i have always heard it as a noun instead of a verb.  "That dang zombie is such a moocher - always coming over here and eating everything in site - never giving anything in return - sheesh.  What a mooch".  now that i think of it - it kind of has a negative connotation!  LOL  

so i officially took off from work the week of may 9 to go back to the darkside!  woot woot!  i am being so indecisive about where i want to stay!  uggghhhhhh.  decisions decisions.  we are having work done in the backyard so i am just hesitant to spend what we normally spend (because let's be clear, i  ALSO want to go back in June  / July).  i almost booked at cabana bay - but then changed it to the hard rock at the last second.  I can say this here - but I am just worried I won't like it.  And...even though it shouldn't be busy - i think i would regret not having FOTL.  My youngest brother is also coming with and i think he would like the vibe there.  He is the only one in the fam not married with children.


----------



## keishashadow

oh yeah, we've got our share of moochers in the US

wiki how even has a campy link, fully illustrated no less, on how to deal with 'a mooching friend.


----------



## macraven

You are a smart homie


You would miss the free unlimited express pass


Believe me you would
Even if there are no long line waits, it is a tremendous help for entering the shows in advance


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> oh yeah, we've got our share of moochers in the US
> 
> wiki how even has a campy link, fully illustrated no less, on how to deal with 'a mooching friend.


 bwahahahahahaahahah!!


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> You are a smart homie
> 
> 
> You would miss the free unlimited express pass
> 
> 
> Believe me you would
> Even if there are no long line waits, it is a tremendous help for entering the shows in advance



wait - we get to enter shows in advance??  i don't think i knew this!!!  do share.


----------



## tink1957

Speaking of moochers...hey Carole...how about bringing some of those Malteser's with you on your next visit to the darkside and if you wanted to share with a friend that would be awesome 

Speaking of cats...my little Luna surprised me with 4 kittens a few days ago...guess I waited too late to get her fixed 

Nice to see our returning homies here, hope all who were feeling poorly are better now.

It's been another beautiful day here...time for me to watch the Braves game and Survivor later on.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> wait - we get to enter shows in advance??  i don't think i knew this!!!  do share.


The shows I have done with express pass
Sinbad show 
Horror make up show
Animal actors on parade 
(Terminator) 

You are let in a good 5 minutes before the general public lines 

The three above is great as you can sit in the front row and away from the rushing people that enter all at once


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> lynne - how'd u get my old glamour shot?
> 
> carole - what- no doughnuts?  I am lusting for a piece of boulangerie's cheesecake.
> 
> should have one more nice day before the much needed april showers head in here.  was a nice run indeed, tinkered with 80 degrees one day.
> 
> re AP's, don't get in line behind megeneral apologies to all.  I'm one of those shifty characters whose fingerprints don't 'read', same as at WDW...too much trolling the internet must've worn them off.  Always have my photo ID in hand when approaching the turnstyle, but do miss the old card w/photo, they'd usually just glance & wave me thru.
> 
> will renew DH's PAP in few weeks when there, a month prior to his expiration date. Wonder if they'd let me do mine to before the inevenitable renwal price hike?



Got our renewal email last week. We have the 3 of ours to renew by the end of May.


----------



## Bluer101

I logged into my renewal and this is what it is for preferred AP.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, when i renewed i was told i got the FLO rate.
but it was at about $239.62 for my preferred pass.

what is the tax rate?_


----------



## Bluer101

6 percent. How did you get FL rate.


----------



## macraven

_i live in georgia.
i moved right before christmas

georgia residents are allowed the florida ticket rates._


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl i am sure we just bastardized that word here in the states!  it definitely has a similar meaning - but i have always heard it as a noun instead of a verb.  "That dang zombie is such a moocher - always coming over here and eating everything in site - never giving anything in return - sheesh.  What a mooch".  now that i think of it - it kind of has a negative connotation!  LOL
> 
> so i officially took off from work the week of may 9 to go back to the darkside!  woot woot!  i am being so indecisive about where i want to stay!  uggghhhhhh.  decisions decisions.  we are having work done in the backyard so i am just hesitant to spend what we normally spend (because let's be clear, i  ALSO want to go back in June  / July).  i almost booked at cabana bay - but then changed it to the hard rock at the last second.  I can say this here - but I am just worried I won't like it.  And...even though it shouldn't be busy - i think i would regret not having FOTL.  My youngest brother is also coming with and i think he would like the vibe there.  He is the only one in the fam not married with children.



Apparently I use that word more than I realised.......I do like to use it in a positive way too I suppose......as in I was mooching around the parks.........lol......all these words that have more than one meaning.......yay to another trip!!! Nice to take your brother along too......he`ll love it there I imagine............



keishashadow said:


> oh yeah, we've got our share of moochers in the US
> 
> wiki how even has a campy link, fully illustrated no less, on how to deal with 'a mooching friend.



I am off to research that link!!!!! Lol.........we all know a moocher or 2 I think!!!! I know I do...........



tink1957 said:


> Speaking of moochers...hey Carole...how about bringing some of those Malteser's with you on your next visit to the darkside and if you wanted to share with a friend that would be awesome
> 
> Speaking of cats...my little Luna surprised me with 4 kittens a few days ago...guess I waited too late to get her fixed



How cute on the cats.........do you give them away after so long??  I can "try" and bring you some maltesers.......not promising they`ll still be unopened by time you get there........lol.........it`s the thought that counts though.....right.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, it is Thursday schumi.  Thanks for the image.  Funny, never heard of the candy you enjoy, but we have malted balls, that sound like the same.  I'm sure the chocolate in ours is not as lush.  

Ahhh, I am getting used to this beautiful sunrise.  It's still cool in the low 40's, but oh so bright.  Cooler week-end to come, thanks to rain and a cold front, and that means watching soccer games in the 60 degree days.  Light winter jacket will be in use.  DD is at a track meet that goes late into the night.  I hate late night school/work nights.  At least they have awesome weather for the races.  She's hoping I'll find her and bring her dinner.  Umm, maybe Chinese takes out, that would be easy for me.

So,





 Homies, and hope all have a great day!


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> _i live in georgia.
> i moved right before christmas
> 
> georgia residents are allowed the florida ticket rates._


Wait.  Back up.  WHAT??? First things - didn't know you moved down here - WELCOME!!!  Second - our renewals are in July (one in June).  This is great news!!!! Although it seems like it went up a lot from last year.  Yikes.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I logged into my renewal and this is what it is for preferred AP.



i paid somewhere in area of $189 pre tax last year after 'slipping in' months early (4+ months pre-price increase). 

called APH # yesterday to try & renew the mr's which expires near end of June and mine that's up in October.  

Rep said system is now very strict as to maximum of 30 days prior and post for renewal and told me "no".  Certainly odd to have any travel business in orlando turn down taking my money.

my thot is they want to shut down people from renewing early, as in those who are attempting to beat the inevitable renewal price that accompanies new AP increases. 

however, it could be the old luck of the draw...if you call back enough times you may get the answer you want type of thing.   Naturally, i'll be calling back regularly


----------



## Lynne G

ohhh Tink, Luna's a mom.  Bet those kitties are cute.  No quiet for your home.  Colors of the kitties? Picture?

goNDmay!  Hope you are having a good morning!

Morning Mac and Robo,  hope you had at least your first cup of coffee, and are not feeling like a dog.


----------



## schumigirl

You're right Lynne......we tried those malted balls couple of years ago........... Yuk! 

But we cannot stand the taste of Hershey anything.........so that may be why.......disgusting stuff.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> You're right Lynne......we tried those malted balls couple of years ago........... Yuk!
> 
> But we cannot stand the taste of Hershey anything.........so that may be why.......disgusting stuff.




if i didn't wuv u those would be fighting words


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Wait.  Back up.  WHAT??? First things - didn't know you moved down here - WELCOME!!!  Second - our renewals are in July (one in June).  This is great news!!!! Although it seems like it went up a lot from last year.  Yikes.


Yea and I'm learning the language in the South

Are you in the South?
I can remember when the preferred AP renewals were less than $100


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> if i didn't wuv u those would be fighting words



I give in.........

Ever had one of those days you just upset everyone........ I seem to have rather large foot in mouth disease today...............that did make me laugh though.........

Have to say I have tried Hershey's chocolate twice, 7 years apart.......and each time I cannot even describe what I thought it tasted of.......I'm gagging right now thinking about it....... Good old Cadbury, Lindt or Galaxy for me......oh I do like Ghiradellis and Godiva??? They were nice........

Nothing worse than someone saying though.......try it, you'll like it..........er,  no......I didn't........lol......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah I agree, the lower brand chocolate is just something ya gotta get used to.  And, remember, I live a few hours drive away from that chocolate town.  I can find Cadbury on sale at times.  I like the dark chocolate the best. Hmmm time for chocolate this morning?






and since I am a dog lover:


----------



## macraven

_sign me up for dark chocolate and milk chocolate!

but next time use cats........lol_


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy


Lynne G said:


> ohhh Tink, Luna's a mom.  Bet those kitties are cute.  No quiet for your home.  Colors of the kitties? Picture?
> 
> goNDmay!  Hope you are having a good morning!
> 
> Morning Mac and Robo,  hope you had at least your first cup of coffee, and are not feeling like a dog.


 happy Thursday!!! I was up for a conference call with AMEA and didn't even think to try and catch that morning sunrise. Putting that on my list.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  checking out what's  happening with the sans family 

Lynne I'am thinking about my next cup of coffee should I or shouldn't I ? Hope your feeling better?

Turned on some Block Party and did some house keeping this morning.

Took hubby to see Chris Botti Sunday. I bought the tickets before Christmas. It was one of his Christmas presents. Very talented trumpet player and may I say very easy on the eyes too 

Mac hope all is better with the intestines.

Schumi and Lynne we have a family owned chocolate company Bruno Chocolate Factory not to far from us. It's in Fort Pierce FL. They have the best chocolate. They make a raspberry milk chocolate cream that is so good. I had plenty around Valentines Day 

Mac a southern saying "you can say what ever you want to about someone as long as you say bless his heart afterward" example..that man is dumb as a box of rocks, bless his heart". Of course if you throw in a good southern drawl it does not hurt  my bad for the day.

A little minion porn below


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Mrs bluer101

LOL. Got to love those minions.


----------



## Robo56

Have a great Thursday everyone


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies.
Not feeling too good for the past few days but seems like I always get this way the closer we get to our vacation but have gotten hotel and tickets.
Have read some good reviews on the hotel but did read some that said when they arrived they couldn't find their ressies and I called to confirm ours and they found them.
Now just have to save a little more cash for spending money and then we are all set.


----------



## macraven

_StL, bring the email of confimation of your reservation.
that will seal the deal if they can not find you in their system.

hoping great things for you and wife on this vacation.


what's the countdown number for today?
_


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 163429




_this one slays me to no end.


reminds me of a few of my 4 boys....._


----------



## macraven

_have had a busy day since i got up this morning.
having some dude from true green come out today with a contract for my bushes in the front yard.
they are being eaten away due to bugs.

they said they guarantee they can bring my bushes back to life.
we will see.......


my brain is going to burst from being over loaded.
will start from here and keep current with the homies._
pinkie swear.


----------



## schumigirl

Been watching Prince on YouTube 

What a year.


----------



## macraven

_one of my boys was crazy for prince.
me, meh


but he had a large following that loved his music_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies.
> Not feeling too good for the past few days but seems like I always get this way the closer we get to our vacation but have gotten hotel and tickets.
> Have read some good reviews on the hotel but did read some that said when they arrived they couldn't find their ressies and I called to confirm ours and they found them.
> Now just have to save a little more cash for spending money and then we are all set.



Hope you feel better soon StL...........sounds like you're good to go.........glad they have your reservation sorted.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _one of my boys was crazy for prince.
> me, meh
> 
> 
> but he had a large following that loved his music_



He wasn't a hero of mine, did like most of his stuff........especially 1999......just seems that all the music folks I grew up listening to are passing. Music was a major thing as teens......no internet..........


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _sign me up for dark chocolate and milk chocolate!
> 
> but next time use cats........lol_









   Chocolate or vanilla Mac?

Then there's fruit flavored chocolate for Robo:


----------



## schumigirl

Just tried to watch, again, that tv show The Middle??? I don't get it at all........is it just me.......and Patricia Heatons  face with surgery .........she was so pretty in ELR. 

Just didn't find it funny........very annoying. Seems popular though........maybe it is me.


----------



## Lynne G

I don't like The Middle.  I don't find it funny at all.  Haven't watched it since seeing some of it when it first aired.  Not a fan of Prince either, but he was iconic.  Third celebrity death this week.


----------



## BagOLaughs

I can't believe all these celebrities. 2016 seems to be a crazy year so far


----------



## macraven

_the kitties all look so fuzzy and soft.

almost like a fuzzy pair of house shoes..._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _StL, bring the email of confimation of your reservation.
> that will seal the deal if they can not find you in their system.
> 
> hoping great things for you and wife on this vacation.
> 
> 
> what's the countdown number for today?
> _


58 days and DW lets me know it everyday LOL


----------



## macraven

Wise woman


----------



## macraven

Is everyone tucked into bed already?

I'll leave the light on for our 3 rd shift that comes on after midnight est


Just read Patster won a mug on all ears 

Isn't that kewl!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, I keep looking for years and have never seen my email on the free mug winner.  There must be a ton of people that get that email. 

Still waiting for DD to get done her track meet.  Late night, and will let DH retrieve her.  I am tired.

Doubt I will be posting at midnight, or at least hoping not.  

Enjoy this warm night.


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> I can't believe all these celebrities. 2016 seems to be a crazy year so far



A few have been a real shock.......certainly Victoria Wood was a shock........always seemed a lovely down to earth woman, very sad.



macraven said:


> Is everyone tucked into bed already?
> 
> I'll leave the light on for our 3 rd shift that comes on after midnight est
> 
> 
> Just read Patster won a mug on all ears
> 
> Isn't that kewl!



Patster??? How is that guy.........he never posts here anymore does he..........



Never made it up too early this morning Mac.......was light when I made it up just after 7.......tired though. Me and DH were wide awake at 3am this morning.......chatting away and realised it was 5am before long.......may nap later. 

Going grocery shopping today, looks another nice day, but turning colder again.


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> A few have been a real shock.......certainly Victoria Wood was a shock........always seemed a lovely down to earth woman, very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Patster??? How is that guy.........he never posts here anymore does he..........
> 
> 
> 
> Never made it up too early this morning Mac.......was light when I made it up just after 7.......tired though. Me and DH were wide awake at 3am this morning.......chatting away and realised it was 5am before long.......may nap later.
> 
> Going grocery shopping today, looks another nice day, but turning colder again.



And Alan Rickman. I was very sad about that.

I've got my brides maid coming up to visit me this weekend. Tomorrow, with my other bridesmaid, we're going dress shopping! How exciting! 

Lynne send some of the warmth our way. It was very chilly last night and is expected to last the weekend.


----------



## BagOLaughs

IT'S FRIDAY EVERYONE!

quick, where is the wine?


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> IT'S FRIDAY EVERYONE!
> 
> quick, where is the wine?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Kivara

Morning all!

I was just saying to my middle son yesterday (he broke the news to me about Prince, and I broke the news to him about Doris Roberts) what a crazy year it has been with celebrity deaths 

Schumi, I can't get into the Middle either...don't know why, I am usually a sitcom junkie, as I like watching mindless humor before bed. OH, and I do not care for the abbreviation of Everybody Loves Raymond (ELR)...My brain keeps reading it as ELO, and I think...When was Patricia Heaton in Electric Light Orchestra?!?


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Kivara.   The one I hate is K, usually in response to a long text.  KWIM







oooh yes it is.

BagO, have fun dress shopping!  That's so exciting.  Color of the bridesmaid dresses?  I'll be happy to send you some warmth.  We're in the 70's, some thunderstorms today, but right now, another beautiful, bright sunrise.






  And I'm on my second cup of tea.  Thirsty today, already.

And a funny:


----------



## macraven

The one time I went to bed at 10 last night and homies were coming out of the wood work last night

Reason I was asleep so early was because of mango margaritas

New place in town opened on Monday and we tried it out 
First real Mexican place that is authentic and not texmex


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> The one time I went to bed at 10 last night and homies were coming out of the wood work last night
> 
> Reason I was asleep so early was because of mango margaritas
> 
> New place in town opened on Monday and we tried it out
> First real Mexican place that is authentic and not texmex








  Mac, I hope you had a strong cup of coffee after that enjoyment last night.  I'm a fan of Mexican food.  Long ago, I spent a year there, as an exchange student. My whole family likes that kind of food too.  Mmmmm, that margarita sounded good.  Funny, I don't like to eat mangoes, but I like mango salsa. 


TinyD - hope that means you were not having computer issues.  We are, and I am almost ready to buy a new one.  Ours is several years old now.  

Like the pictures today Schumi.  Hope you are having a great Friday so far.  We're humid, with a 80 degree day.  Thunderstorms in the evening will cool the week-end down into the 60's, but that's okay.  Totally enjoying the sun.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> The one time I went to bed at 10 last night and homies were coming out of the wood work last night
> 
> Reason I was asleep so early was because of mango margaritas
> 
> New place in town opened on Monday and we tried it out
> First real Mexican place that is authentic and not texmex


Dw loves margaritas and was playing around with her today and told her I was going to get a margarita and she only gets on sip and then I would get a order of volcano nachos and she could only have one chip from it.
Needless to say she looked over at me gave me a mean look and asked if I wanted to die a early death LOL


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## Lynne G

KY has a smart wife.


----------



## pcstang

So, I just put in some dates for a stay in the middle of May on the Uni hotel site. May 15-21 and shows no availability except for CBBR. Really?


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, PC.  I guess the summer crush is starting early.


----------



## macraven

_pc, i've been reading posts like what you said.

no availability is what is showing up.

i have no idea unless the hotels are booked due to conventions but that does not seem possible.
are you getting no availability for all rooms or just standard rooms?



lynne, cute reply to St L_


----------



## goNDmay9

hi homies!!  

@pcstang - i think they got a sudden surge or something.  we are going down the week before (checking out that Friday) and availability was wide open until today.  i just called to switch the rooms from HR to PBR and the price has doubled!  they told me there were only a few rooms left.  yikes!  totally kicking myself for not booking PBR in the first place.  

i am loving those wine pics @macraven!  they accurately depict the week i have had.


----------



## goNDmay9

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies.
> Not feeling too good for the past few days but seems like I always get this way the closer we get to our vacation but have gotten hotel and tickets.
> Have read some good reviews on the hotel but did read some that said when they arrived they couldn't find their ressies and I called to confirm ours and they found them.
> Now just have to save a little more cash for spending money and then we are all set.



hope you feel better soon!  margaritas have citrus right?  and citrus = vitamin c =immune system boost  sooooo - i think any good doctor or math major would recommend a margarita.


----------



## macraven

_speaking of margaritas, i had one last night at a new place that opened in town.
mango margarita frozen.

man was that good!!!!_


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> hi homies!!
> 
> @pcstang - i think they got a sudden surge or something.  we are going down the week before (checking out that Friday) and availability was wide open until today.  i just called to switch the rooms from HR to PBR and the price has doubled!  they told me there were only a few rooms left.  yikes!  totally kicking myself for not booking PBR in the first place.
> 
> i am loving those wine pics @macraven!  they accurately depict the week i have had.



_am i correct in guessing you won't be switching hotels now?_


----------



## macraven

_hey, where is TinyD?

i've been tied up the past few days and haven't been here as much and have not seen her.

is she driving up and down I 75?_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _pc, i've been reading posts like what you said.
> 
> no availability is what is showing up.
> 
> i have no idea unless the hotels are booked due to conventions but that does not seem possible.
> are you getting no availability for all rooms or just standard rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> lynne, cute reply to St L_



I always start by just putting in my dates, no APH and only 1 occupant. I got nothing except for seasonal rate at CBBR. Crazy!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _pc, i've been reading posts like what you said.
> 
> no availability is what is showing up.
> 
> i have no idea unless the hotels are booked due to conventions but that does not seem possible.
> are you getting no availability for all rooms or just standard rooms?
> 
> 
> 
> lynne, cute reply to St L_



I always start by just putting in my dates, no APH and only 1 occupant. I got nothing except for seasonal rate at CBBR. Crazy!


----------



## pcstang

Double post....sorry.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _hey, where is TinyD?
> 
> i've been tied up the past few days and haven't been here as much and have not seen her.
> 
> is she driving up and down I 75?_


She might still be stuck on 75 around Gainesville.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> TinyD - hope that means you were not having computer issues.  We are, and I am almost ready to buy a new one.  Ours is several years old now.


As far as I know my computer is fine. Just the daily grind getting to me. I haven't had a down day in a while. I realize I just got back from universal... but I was going the whole time and work was incredibly stressful because things weren't working right. Thankfully I got it figured out and shouldn't have that problem- or will know how to fix it at least in the future.



pcstang said:


> So, I just put in some dates for a stay in the middle of May on the Uni hotel site. May 15-21 and shows no availability except for CBBR. Really?


Mother's day? Idk. haha I've been randomly putting in dates dreaming of another UOR stay before the summer crowd hits. Past may I refuse to step foot in a theme park until September. Sister is wanting to do disney in September for my birthday so I probably won't see UOR until NOVEMBER! I don't know what to do with myself.



goNDmay9 said:


> hope you feel better soon!  margaritas have citrus right?  and citrus = vitamin c =immune system boost  sooooo - i think any good doctor or math major would recommend a margarita.


I've also read articles saying tat Tequila is helpful with weight loss. Something something... I would have to find it again that was a long time ago.



macraven said:


> _hey, where is TinyD?
> i've been tied up the past few days and haven't been here as much and have not seen her.
> is she driving up and down I 75?_


I'm here I'm here! Thankfully I escaped I75 for a while. I was driving down I10 today to the coast. Was a busy week getting back from Universal on Monday and catching up in the office...It's been a busy one! I've not gone to bed before 2 all week. I had a lot of errands to run before heading down to the coast, packing, getting more boxes for mom, teaching dance, etc.... and then we also have this thing called Rose Show in my GA home. We had a parade for the young ones Thursday night and my dance studio is in it so was dealing with that for a while. My cars been making strange tire noises so had to take it in this morning before hitting the road. $89 dollars later I have new back brakes and a few less rocks in my... idk where the rocks were honestly. No more driving through puddles for me... oops. The noise I was hearing was NOT my brakes though. A rock was lodged somewhere. That still does not explain the sound I was hearing when I hit 80 on the interstate though. 



pcstang said:


> She might still be stuck on 75 around Gainesville.


I would have walked home by now. You will not see me stuck near the swamp longer than I have to be. GROSS. I also do not like gainesville because I have wasted a lot of hours in the dear ole VA there with my brother. The ortho office there... oh. my. goodness. I will not say the things I'd like to do to that place 


Anyways, I'm around and lurking... Just been a bit busy. I keep typing replies and forgetting to hit "post"... I'll go back into the post later and realize I never actually posted it. At the coast this weekend and I have 18 kitchen inventories to get done in 2 weekends. I have 5 hours between check-out and check-ins on Saturdays and Sundays. Plus we're packing up mom's house little by little. Very much looking forward to not having anywhere to drive next weekend!!!!!! I might just hide in my room making no noise and pretending that I don't exist.


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## macraven

_ that must be a picture of the sun setting or the sun rising in the morning.

either way, its bed time for me now._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _speaking of margaritas, i had one last night at a new place that opened in town.
> mango margarita frozen.
> 
> man was that good!!!!_



Love mango margaritas........frozen or otherwise................


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Saturday again...........

Sun is still shining despite warnings of arctic temps for us this weekend......

Now to decide what to get up to today........

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

She's up.  First time in years DD went to bed at 7 last night.  Wet soccer on tap soon.  It is a rainy start to this overcast day.  Warm though, mid 70's.  

Nice beach picture TinyD.  Yeah, stress is not good.  Take a deep breath, find some chocolate, and take mini break when you need it.  

Time to heat the water for my tea.  The house is cool, so large cup before heading out.


----------



## Kivara

tinydancer09 said:


> I might just hide in my room making no noise and pretending that I don't exist.



 I see what you did there!

Mother's Day is May 8th this year. I'm also wondering what's up this year. You'd think with Hulk & Kong slated for "summer" Uni would have  one of those infamous dips in attendance in late spring. We are going over Memorial day, but staying at RP. Not too worried about crowds, as we just go with the flow, but I am curious


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope you're day wasn't too soggy........think we're all ready for summer now........


Spent the afternoon napping and watching some episodes of ELR........glad I'm not the only one who doesn't find The Middle funny......

Pizza was good tonight too.........hot and spicy chicken, hot chorizo and jalapeños for us and plain cheese for the boy.........nice. 

Nice quiet Saturday night..........


----------



## Lynne G

Well it was a rainy game, but at least not that cold.  Will be a rain free game tomorrow, but over 10 degrees cooler.  Sun and clouds will be the day.

Watched the Jungle Book with DD.  She thought it should have been all animated, rather than the pretty much easy to see what was cgi and real kid.  Nice enough night, though we dip close to freezing by early morning.  Large moon in the clearing sky.  Pretty.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Freezing here again today. Sun is there, barely. Glad you're going to be rain free Lynne for game today......makes it more fun if you're not soaking wet! 


Going to a big garden centre about an hour away from us today, they have lovely garden furniture so we fancy a bimble up there and have a look see if we see something we like. They have nice gift and coffee shop too.......

Off to make breakfast.......everyone wants pancakes this morning........have some blueberries so will do that for me, they prefer plain ones.......

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Mm mm, Schumi, I am ready for breakfast now.  Hope the pancakes were lush.  Enjoy the garden center, coffee and shopping, sounds good to me.

Time to do some errands then drive 2 hours to the game.

Enjoying this very bright sunny, cool start to the day.  We are at 40 degrees so far.

 

Have a nice Sunday, all and enjoy doing whatever you do today.


----------



## keishashadow

imma busy busy bee, buzzing by to say hi



Robo56 said:


> Mac a southern saying "you can say what ever you want to about someone as long as you say bless his heart afterward" example..that man is dumb as a box of rocks, bless his heart". Of course if you throw in a good southern drawl it does not hurt  my bad for the day.



only with a charming southern drawl can one attempt to get away with being passive-aggressive lol.  it doesn't play well above the mason-dixon line as my DH's extended family was shocked to discover



schumigirl said:


> Been watching Prince on YouTube
> 
> What a year.



he was a major visionary, one of a kind artist that paved the way for others.  I was absolutely stunned to hear of his passing.  My kids picked up my love of his music, part of the sound track of our collective lives. He will be missed.



BagOLaughs said:


> I can't believe all these celebrities. 2016 seems to be a crazy year so far



yet i still don't have a confirmed hit on my celebrity death poll


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday and the minionions are here to start our day


----------



## goNDmay9

happy sunday funday homies!!  

@Lynne G yikes!  How did the game turn out?  Did they win?  O.M.G! two hours???  So is Jungle Book worth watching in the theatres?  Sounds like it was kinda meh.  

@macraven - No ma'am.  I did not switch the ressies!  However, I AM considering switching to RPH. My only hesitation is that they are sold out of the APH club level rate. I was thinking of maybe just booking the standard and then asking for the price difference at check in.  I have an offer on the table for a Sunday - Thursday rental at Bonnet Creek.  If that comes through - I will just double dip and spend 1 night at one at PBH Club instead.  Those prices are still the same!  

@tinydancer09  I am sure this was mentioned during my SAN hi8us - but are you a Dance Instructor??  I noticed in your post you mentioned your studio - but I was not sure if you were a student, teacher or both.  Both my little homies (girls) are in dance.  They are 4 and 2.  They let the younger one start early b/c of her sister - but I am thinking we started too young for her!!  6 months doesn't seem like much but when they are that young it seems like YEARS!

Update on the backyard.  We bought the house about a year ago and knew that there were issues with the concrete in the back yard and the pool needed a new liner.  Pool deck has been demoed, repaired, poured and stamped and the pool liner was replaced today!  When they took the old liner out - we jumped in and danced around in the dirt / sand.  Good Times.  They drained the pool yesterday and it is taking FOREVER to fill it up.  LOL.  That hose has been running for about 3 hours and there is barely any water in there.  HA!  

Game of Thrones starts back tonight!  Any other homies watch it?


----------



## macraven

Where I used to live, our neighbor had a ten foot pool and one time he had the fire department fill the pool up by them

The second time he had the fd hook the hose up to the corner fire hydrant to fill the pool

Neighbors told us it was half the price for the wAter by using the fd

Using a hose at your house on your water meter was at a higher rate

Check it out for which costs less for the water for pool fill

Have a great summer in your pool this year!!!

The hotel will only take a certain number for club

If you want to add club to your room and stay on a different floor/tower that can be done

But club add Ons might be sold out when you check in so add it soon

They restrict the number using the club lounge so it will not be crowded and can accommodate all people

If they have many solos staying club level or only 3 in the standard room, they do let guests upgrade and add club

Last year it was $100 additional per night


----------



## goNDmay9

Thanks @macraven!  Good Info on both subjects.  We called and apparently the fire department (around here) won't dot that anymore.  The other option was to have the water transported in and it was pricey.  We called the water department and they said they would charge us for the water and no sewage which is apparently the expensive part.  I will let you all know how true that is when we get the bill! 

Since there are still club rooms available at the rack rate - will they still let me add it to an APH room?


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl okay - you have had an influence on me.  thinking i will make the littles blueberry muffins for school next week.


----------



## tinydancer09

goNDmay9 said:


> @tinydancer09  I am sure this was mentioned during my SAN hi8us - but are you a Dance Instructor??  I noticed in your post you mentioned your studio - but I was not sure if you were a student, teacher or both.  Both my little homies (girls) are in dance.  They are 4 and 2.  They let the younger one start early b/c of her sister - but I am thinking we started too young for her!!  6 months doesn't seem like much but when they are that young it seems like YEARS!


I wear many hats, but yes one of them is a dance instructor. I've taken since I was 2 and started "student" teaching back when I was in high school. When I left for college I didn't dance for a few years and about went insane so I started again to keep my sanity. Gets me out of the office one day a week and it's like my little therapy session. This year I only teach one group of girls for 2 hours... 3? 5? different classes depending how you look at it. Jazz/HipHOP, Ballet/Lyrical, Tap. I've taught everything from 3 year olds (I learned a lot that year! I'm not a baby person) all the way to graduating senior. Ballet, Pointe, Tap, Lyrical, Jazz.. I don't do too much with hip hop as I'm not very good at even learning choreo of it much less teaching. I love my middle schoolers. 

On your daughter starting at 2... It can be hit or miss. Some are ready for it some are not. More or less it's just a "I started dance when I was two" for when she gets older. They start to learn discipline more than anything... and socialization skills, how to stand in your spot, how to sit still... things like that. I'm not saying they DO those things, but they START learning! At least at my studio we don't take things too seriously with the little ones. They're there to have fun not be in boot camp.


----------



## macraven

ND if you call to add club, should be $100 per night 

If they will do that you would come out ahead as you have the AP discount on your room

Call the hotel direct and not the booking number and see what they say

That is good news about the water company giving you a break on the water for the pool!


----------



## tinydancer09

If you ever think about going into business with your family thing very long and hard about it. I would do it again, but it's a very very trying thing to do. You're not dealing with you business partner you're talking to your mother, sister, aunt.. Whoever most of the time. I can't wait to get home and have a glass of wine and say a few choice things tomorrow.

Have I said lately I can't wait for the house to get finished?... Time to catch up.


----------



## tinydancer09

HA @goNDmay9! We've filled up a few pools in my day. The first one was a... Idk it was at least 40ft long 15-16ft deep end pool. I'm pretty sure we went to sleep with 2 hoses in the pool and when we woke up it still wasn't even close to full! 

MY a parents and their over compensating. Tiny people and giant pools. 

Frustrating weekend indeed. Ended up cleaning a rental house and that's not normally in my wheel of jobs. I was supposed to be doing kitchen inventories. Only got 7 of 18. Today we did have lunch at one of our favorite places called killer seafood. Hush puppies are delicious. Also love their tarter sauce on fries mmmm. Got to clean up trash from where a bear tried to break into the bins. Lordy Lordy. 

Think I'll watch an episode of something and call it a night. Early morning to make it back to GA in time to help with dance pictures.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> If you ever think about going into business with your family thing very long and hard about it. I would do it again, but it's a very very trying thing to do. You're not dealing with you business partner you're talking to your mother, sister, aunt.. Whoever most of the time. I can't wait to get home and have a glass of wine and say a few choice things tomorrow.
> 
> Have I said lately I can't wait for the house to get finished?... Time to catch up.




_another long day, eh......_


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> HA @goNDmay9! We've filled up a few pools in my day. The first one was a... Idk it was at least 40ft long 15-16ft deep end pool. I'm pretty sure we went to sleep with 2 hoses in the pool and when we woke up it still wasn't even close to full!
> 
> MY a parents and their over compensating. Tiny people and giant pools.
> 
> Frustrating weekend indeed. Ended up cleaning a rental house and that's not normally in my wheel of jobs. I was supposed to be doing kitchen inventories. Only got 7 of 18. Today we did have lunch at one of our favorite places called killer seafood. Hush puppies are delicious. Also love their tarter sauce on fries mmmm. Got to clean up trash from where a bear tried to break into the bins. Lordy Lordy.
> 
> Think I'll watch an episode of something and call it a night. Early morning to make it back to GA in time to help with dance pictures.



_how long of a drive is it for you to get back to GA?

weather hot where you are now?
it's been nice in the 80's here._


----------



## macraven

_been trying to find a car rental and hotel for early june for wisconsin.

bought the air earlier and now the hard stuff of which car place rental to use.
they all cost an arm and a leg.
since i haven't stayed at any hotels when i lived up north, no idea of which ones are dumps.

i'm flying and mr mac is driving.
my days are over for 14 hour drives when i can make it north in 2 hours.
even with the down time of getting to ATL, and going early for the sw cattle call, still saves me a heck of lot of time._


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure which rental either.  Guess stick with Alamo or another name brand.  Sorry, have only been in a car when in Wisconsin.  The Dells is mostly what I remember.  Was a teen.

Oh TinyD.  Yes, family and business are sometimes not a very good cocktail.  Hope you made it home safely, and enjoyed relaxing some.   Bears.  Oh my!  

So, today is Monday, and it certainly feels like it:







Just a funny, because we may climb close to 80 today, and a beautiful golden sunrise today.


----------



## macraven

You can tell it is a Monday here......


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac  having my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Robo56

Looks like Universal is going to be busy during the time I take grandchildern in May. They are so excited about our upcoming trip.  I noticed last year for the first time that it was a lot busier than years before at the time we go. Looks like the resorts are pretty filled up.


----------



## macraven

Me too


I forgot, what are your dates with the Gkids in May?


----------



## Lynne G

oooh than time with the grandkids is coming up fast Robo.  Yeah, dates?

Hi Mac!  Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee like Robo.  

Had a heck of time getting up today.  That's what a week-end will do to ya.  Nice drive up into the mountains yesterday.  Was a great day for a soccer game in the middle of nowhere.  There's been more scenic fields than the one we were at, but this one was on a dirt and gravel road, that the kids got a kick out of, because it was so full of holes.  We felt like we were on a ride. 

Still patiently waiting for fall party prices.  I keep checking for APH for October, with no luck yet.  And would you know, darn motherland free dining ends the day before I arrive.  Oh well, I will save money eating where and what I want, plus with a car, I can go off site.  Also, where I am staying is not on the free dining list.  I like where I am staying.  How's all's fall plans coming along?

Time for lunch soon I hope, I seem to be starving.  Will be looking for food shortly.  Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _how long of a drive is it for you to get back to GA?
> 
> weather hot where you are now?
> it's been nice in the 80's here._


On a good day it takes me a little under three to get from parents house to mine. On a bad day upwards of 3:30. 

Pretty hot and muggy. It got above 80 this weekend and full humidity. Back to the season of "why did I straighten my hair?!"


----------



## macraven

_TinyD, that is not a bad drive time.
well, for me anyway....

they pulled the 90 degree prediction off our weather this week.
upper 80's but a nice breeze here.

my others in the house complain about humidity.
it doesn't faze me as i grew up in the armpits of the country/st louis area and used to humidity._


----------



## pcstang

And the fridge saga continues....


----------



## pcstang

Loving the warmer weather! TinyD - do you all have a recommendation for a place to get good outdoor / pool furniture?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no PC.  Sorry to hear of the frig saga.  Time for a new one?  

We are in just comfy weather.  Going from track practice to soccer practice.  I am just a thankless taxi sometimes.

Voting is tomorrow.  Be glad to see rid of some advertisements.  We get them even on the phone.

Time for a quick dinner.   Enjoy this spring evening,

Oh, and I am a great aunt again.  Thanks to my niece.   Little guy made his appearance today.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Oh no PC.  Sorry to hear of the frig saga.  Time for a new one?
> 
> We are in just comfy weather.  Going from track practice to soccer practice.  I am just a thankless taxi sometimes.
> 
> Voting is tomorrow.  Be glad to see rid of some advertisements.  We get them even on the phone.
> 
> Time for a quick dinner.   Enjoy this spring evening,
> 
> Oh, and I am a great aunt again.  Thanks to my niece.   Little guy made his appearance today.


Yep, another taxi driver without pay here. Hell no, it's a built in fridge unit that is two years old. Don't buy from Sears! Bought it to match the other appliances which doesn't matter now. Replaced both dishwashers with kitchen aid models late last year.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> oooh than time with the grandkids is coming up fast Robo.  Yeah, dates?
> 
> Hi Mac!  Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee like Robo.
> 
> Had a heck of time getting up today.  That's what a week-end will do to ya.  Nice drive up into the mountains yesterday.  Was a great day for a soccer game in the middle of nowhere.  There's been more scenic fields than the one we were at, but this one was on a dirt and gravel road, that the kids got a kick out of, because it was so full of holes.  We felt like we were on a ride.
> 
> Still patiently waiting for fall party prices.  I keep checking for APH for October, with no luck yet.  And would you know, darn motherland free dining ends the day before I arrive.  Oh well, I will save money eating where and what I want, plus with a car, I can go off site.  Also, where I am staying is not on the free dining list.  I like where I am staying.  How's all's fall plans coming along?
> 
> Time for lunch soon I hope, I seem to be starving.  Will be looking for food shortly.  Enjoy your day everyone!



i had so many interuptions i had to nuke my coffee a couple of times this morning....
stronger tasting but it was still ok.
coffee is coffee


i booked the disney stay today.
they released the 'promo special of back to school rates.'
it took my reservation down by $240.
thought there was a better room only special still on.

i have in past years done the free dining packages but not anymore.
still have many days left on passes i need to use up.
and with the basic packages, no hoppers.
you can add them at an extra cost to the packages.

the counter service dining is not bad but taking a pass on it.
i already have some sit down reservations and would end up not using some of the quick meal tickets then.


this was the last thing i had to book for my fall trip.
UO was in place back in January.
only need the hhn tour and tickets for that trip to be considered completed.

lynne, i think i do better without the disney dining plans.
i can do some sit down places every few days but no longer can do it twice in the day.


hope you didn't have any issues with the car and the potholes.
you are good if no tire leaks later.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> And the fridge saga continues....




_WHAT??

the same fridge saga we talked about back in october 15...........??_


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Mac hope you got your Java fill this morning I did nothing like a couple good cups of coffee to get the motivation in gear for the day. Heading to Universal on 5-22 for a week. Still on the fence about the day at Discovery Cove. Will sort that out soon. Beautiful day here. Stormy weather coming this evening. 

Lynne you are a awesome mommy taking your babies to all their games. Your children will never forget the love and nurturing that has been involved with you supporting their sports ventures. I absolutely love hanging out with the grandchildern. You know that old saying " If you think you love your children,  wait till you get your grandchildren is true". glad I get to do vacation with the two youngest grandchildern the other three older grandchildren are all married with children of their own now. 

Granddaughter in law is a big Potter fan so will try to get them down to Florida sometime this year for a Universal trip if it works out. 

Going to try and broaden the meal horizon options this time. Usually do all the fav restaurant's. I think we are going to give Cowfish a try.

Lynne congratulations on the new addition to the family.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _WHAT??
> 
> the same fridge saga we talked about back in october 15...........??_


That would be the one! Ridiculous!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Hey! Mac hope you got your Java fill this morning I did nothing like a couple good cups of coffee to get the motivation in gear for the day. Heading to Universal on 5-22 for a week. Still on the fence about the day at Discovery Cove. Will sort that out soon. Beautiful day here. Stormy weather coming this evening.
> 
> Lynne you are a awesome mommy taking your babies to all their games. Your children will never forget the love and nurturing that has been involved with you supporting their sports ventures. I absolutely love hanging out with the grandchildern. You know that old saying " If you think you love your children,  wait till you get your grandchildren is true". glad I get to do vacation with the two youngest grandchildern the other three older grandchildren are all married with children of their own now.
> 
> Granddaughter in law is a big Potter fan so will try to get them down to Florida sometime this year for a Universal trip if it works out.
> 
> Going to try and broaden the meal horizon options this time. Usually do all the fav restaurant's. I think we are going to give Cowfish a try.
> 
> Lynne congratulations on the new addition to the family.


Congrats Lynne! My aunt works PT at discovery cove. She loves it. We've never been though. However, Seaworlf is free for us thanks to my uncles Marriott connections. Going to hit the new coaster at the end of June.


----------



## macraven

Keep reading all the congrats to Lynne and thought, Lynne is having a baby

Just now Reread her post and she is a great aunt

Adding to the congrats for you Lynne


----------



## macraven

_hey, where was schumi today??_


----------



## Monykalyn

whew what a week!  Trying to get caught up while watching hockey game (Lets Go Blues!)
Had a job interview last week for a different job-consulting for NH-good money, more freedom of schedule but also more driving...but No weekends or Holidays. Been at my hospital job (2nd time through after moving away) for 6 years (9 total at this place) so hard to leave my comfort zone.

Prom this weekend for my oldest-she went with about 8 of her senior friends (none wanted dates as they just wanted to hang out) 
Her Lunar Research team made it to Final 4, but came in 3rd so no expense paid trip to NASA in california. 

Rockin Ribs charity event this weekend-speaking of margaritas-was a margarita judge 2 years ago...mmm. 
Great weather except we need rain or garden isn't gonna grow!

Happy trip planning for all you luckies getting to go

and just for Macraven      Silly Chicken helping Alysa eat her salad....


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for all the good wishes.  Last I heard, niece was deciding between 2 names, so I guess I will hear the little guy's name soon.  I am way past my own little one Mac.  God forbid,  I did a boy and girl, so party of 4 is fine for our family.  Puppy, maybe one of these days.

Egad PC, only 2 years old fridge?  Hope all the issues get resolved soon.  

Cute pictures Mony.  Senior prom was last month.  Cannot believe in 2 months, I will have a high school graduate DS.
Oh, and the chicken is cute.  My neighbor calls to the one chicken and the bird jumps right into her hands.  They all have names.  They eat salad and yogurt, as well as other food.  They are funny birds.

I am ready for bed.  News is nothing of interest.  Rain and thunderstorms to be our day tomorrow.  Voting in the rain not fun, but maybe lines won't be as long with the bad weather.  Warm though.  Almost a summer weather pattern.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> whew what a week!  Trying to get caught up while watching hockey game (Lets Go Blues!)
> Had a job interview last week for a different job-consulting for NH-good money, more freedom of schedule but also more driving...but No weekends or Holidays. Been at my hospital job (2nd time through after moving away) for 6 years (9 total at this place) so hard to leave my comfort zone.
> 
> Prom this weekend for my oldest-she went with about 8 of her senior friends (none wanted dates as they just wanted to hang out)View attachment 164640 View attachment 164641
> Her Lunar Research team made it to Final 4, but came in 3rd so no expense paid trip to NASA in california.
> 
> Rockin Ribs charity event this weekend-speaking of margaritas-was a margarita judge 2 years ago...mmm.
> Great weather except we need rain or garden isn't gonna grow!
> 
> Happy trip planning for all you luckies getting to go
> 
> and just for Macraven   View attachment 164642   Silly Chicken helping Alysa eat her salad....



_was your daughter eating a chicken salad?

lol


what a beautiful daughter you have !
her hair is exquisite !!


good luck on the job interview, hope you get it and then will have more freedom for weekends and holidays._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes.  Last I heard, niece was deciding between 2 names, so I guess I will hear the little guy's name soon.  I am way past my own little one Mac.  God forbid,  I did a boy and girl, so party of 4 is fine for our family.  Puppy, maybe one of these days.
> 
> Egad PC, only 2 years old fridge?  Hope all the issues get resolved soon.
> 
> Cute pictures Mony.  Senior prom was last month.  Cannot believe in 2 months, I will have a high school graduate DS.
> Oh, and the chicken is cute.  My neighbor calls to the one chicken and the bird jumps right into her hands.  They all have names.  They eat salad and yogurt, as well as other food.  They are funny birds.
> 
> I am ready for bed.  News is nothing of interest.  Rain and thunderstorms to be our day tomorrow.  Voting in the rain not fun, but maybe lines won't be as long with the bad weather.  Warm though.  Almost a summer weather pattern.




_well, you got a girl on the second round
one of each then.



me, i gave up after four.
not that i don't like having boys, figured i did enough tries for a girl.

hope it is just a summer rain that you get and not a big heavy thunderstorm that goes on all day.

i hope the neice names the baby silas.

i have an uncle with that name and always thought it sounded kewl._


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Loving the warmer weather! TinyD - do you all have a recommendation for a place to get good outdoor / pool furniture?


Amazon! Dad just bought $3000 worth of pool furniture that's apparently supposed to last a lifetime. It was on sale apparently.... We got slate grey. 

If you like wood furniture I have a guy named Clifford that makes all the big captain chairs in our rental homes. They're around $180 a piece. 

We've got a lot of nice things from lowes. You get what you pay for and read reviews.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _TinyD, that is not a bad drive time.
> well, for me anyway....
> 
> they pulled the 90 degree prediction off our weather this week.
> upper 80's but a nice breeze here.
> 
> my others in the house complain about humidity.
> it doesn't faze me as i grew up in the armpits of the country/st louis area and used to humidity._


I was not made for a hot climate. I sweat at 73 degrees inside. (Sheldon anyone? "At 73 degrees I'm already there!(hell))My Ac goes down to 68 at night and I don't turn my heat on in the "winter. "

And no drive isn't bad at all. Doesn't really phase me anymore and my car gets really great gas milage these days with all the high way miles. I think I used third of a 12 gallon tank today. It's just annoying because it's mostly 2 lane road that's hard to pass on in many places. Take 12 off I 10 down to 71 then hit 98/30a/30e. hsve just had to learn the better times to drive them. They hold water badly so when it rains they're pretty dangerous.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have time to properly read and catch up on everyone. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## pcstang

I wish my 6.2L truck got better than 12 mpg! Maybe one day they will make a hybrid truck that still has tons of torque and hp. I bought outdoor furniture from lowes two summers ago and it already rusted to pieces,  literally ! You do get what you pay for.


----------



## macraven

_i don't pay attention to the mileage i get per gallon.
when my orange light comes on the dash, is the only time i think of gas_


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.  me too, I never bother to know my mileage/gallon, I usually wait until I am on fumes.  I don't know my great nephew's name yet, I'm sure my brother will let me know when he knows.   Now I have one of each, a great nephew and great niece, with the great niece to have a younger sister or brother in June.  They're making me feel old.  LOL 

Well, even though we will be stormy today, it's another golden sunrise, with more humidity.  Toasty before the storms, then 61 by Friday.  Not ready for full time summer weather yet.






Hope all the homies enjoy their coffee or tea.  It's super Tuesday for us.  Us, and 2 neighboring states all vote today. Take care all!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hey, where was schumi today??_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i don't pay attention to the mileage i get per gallon.
> when my orange light comes on the dash, is the only time i think of gas_



I don't worry about it either. My truck has a nice screen in the dash


macraven said:


> _i don't pay attention to the mileage i get per gallon.
> when my orange light comes on the dash, is the only time i think of gas_



I have a nice LCD screen in my dash that likes to remind me how crappy my mpg is! Lol 
At least it's not over $4+ a gallon like it was when I had my F350 diesel!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


>


I'm going to try my best to get the pics to you today. Don't expect much out of me though. Most of them are me taking random shots inside HRH.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'm going to try my best to get the pics to you today. Don't expect much out of me though. Most of them are me taking random shots inside HRH.



Lol.........now I'm really looking forward to seeing them!!!!



Cannot believe our weather today........this morning we had snow and ice and blowing a gale, freezing cold too. Roads were congested and of course we had to be some where early, so left well before we normally would and glad we did. Took us slightly longer but made it in plenty of time. 

DH then took me out for lunch which was lovely and now sun is shining but bitterly cold. I need some sunshine.


----------



## pcstang

Snow still!!!??? Yuck! My parents are in Europe right now doing one of the new Viking cruise ships. They departed from Barcelona yesterday and will end in Norway. Beautiful pics so far!


----------



## schumigirl

Ok, caught up I think..........

MonyK hopefully has a new job and a lovely daughter.........will keep fingers crossed for you getting it!!

PC still has fridge issues.........really.........not good is it.....

Congrats on new baby in family Lynne.......always lovely to be around them........

Another who doesn't watch fuel consumption.........our cars are not economical, didn't buy them to be so, bought them cause we wanted to......we laugh our socks off when car hire people try to tell us to upgrade to save fuel charges over there........tell them we would love to be paying those prices back home, so they have no answer to that. Not too bad right now though over here.......not that I notice I have to say, I very rarely fill our cars........


----------



## pcstang

Schumi - you posted a picture Thursday of what looks like a little white church. What and where is that?


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Snow still!!!??? Yuck! My parents are in Europe right now doing one of the new Viking cruise ships. They departed from Barcelona yesterday and will end in Norway. Beautiful pics so far!



Yep, we have an arctic blast coming straight from Siberia or so it feels.........we were minus 2 this morning which is around 29/30F?

Mainland Europe can be beautiful right now.

Oh that white church picture was part of the old Jaws ride.........lovely isn't it.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Amazon! Dad just bought $3000 worth of pool furniture that's apparently supposed to last a lifetime. It was on sale apparently.... We got slate grey.
> 
> If you like wood furniture I have a guy named Clifford that makes all the big captain chairs in our rental homes. They're around $180 a piece.
> 
> We've got a lot of nice things from lowes. You get what you pay for and read reviews.


Any pictures? I need to do something soon. About time to swim!


----------



## Kivara

pcstang said:


> Schumi - you posted a picture Thursday of what looks like a little white church. What and where is that?



I was wondering about that as well. Beautiful shot, but I've not seen that before.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Yep, another taxi driver without pay here. Hell no, it's a built in fridge unit that is two years old. Don't buy from Sears! Bought it to match the other appliances which doesn't matter now. Replaced both dishwashers with kitchen aid models late last year.



or lowes via extended warranty they offer. had the guy's truck parked out so many times for washer/dryer/stove last half year figure the neighbors think he's has thing going on here

always thought the jaws church would be perfect spot for zombies to lurk

having BD celebration for DiL today.  being smrt this time around and going with ordering pizza/hoagies & hoping WM has a cake.  might get fancy and pick up chips & dip.  easy-peasy  was warned if I get anchovies I'm not allowed to bring it into the house...hmmph.

this is me , 3 days & counting furiously, should be devoting more time to packing.

have a good one all


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Yep, we have an arctic blast coming straight from Siberia or so it feels.........we were minus 2 this morning which is around 29/30F?
> 
> Mainland Europe can be beautiful right now.
> 
> Oh that white church picture was part of the old Jaws ride.........lovely isn't it.


Oh! I remember that now! It's been awhile since I rode jaws. We rode it,one last time, two or three days before it closed.


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> I was wondering about that as well. Beautiful shot, but I've not seen that before.



Must have been taken 2010 I think maybe 11........it is lovely, well, was lovely.......Jaws was fun.



keishashadow said:


> or lowes via extended warranty they offer. had the guy's truck parked out so many times for washer/dryer/stove last half year figure the neighbors think he's has thing going on here
> 
> always thought the jaws church would be perfect spot for zombies to lurk
> 
> having BD celebration for DiL today.  being smrt this time around and going with ordering pizza/hoagies & hoping WM has a cake.  might get fancy and pick up chips & dip.  easy-peasy  was warned if I get anchovies I'm not allowed to bring it into the house...hmmph.
> 
> this is me , 3 days & counting furiously, should be devoting more time to packing.
> 
> have a good one all



Never thought about zombies there........that would have been fun.....or scary.....or both.......zombies coming out the water......lol.......food sounds gorgeous.......tho I'm with the fam on anchovies........

Trip is almost upon you now..........



pcstang said:


> Oh! I remember that now! It's been awhile since I rode jaws. We rode it,one last time, two or three days before it closed.



We were so glad we rode it so many times in 2011.......that was the time we got booed by folks in regular queue.......we walked past same people in a VERY long queue about 3 times.........they had hardly moved so this guy saw us again and started booing and other joined in.......lol......it was funny.....we took it in good spirit although some folks were smiling through gritted teeth.......


----------



## macraven

My memory of snow and artic cold has completely left me


That is what happens when you move South


----------



## pcstang

My sister got blasted, a week or two ago in Denver, with that huge snow storm. I sent her pics of us in shorts and flip flops. I don't think she laughed when she got the pics. Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My memory of snow and artic cold has completely left me
> 
> 
> That is what happens when you move South



Is my room ready yet..........lol.......I hate being cold. Only trouble is I'd never leave.....


----------



## pcstang

Lol Schumi - my younger kids love flight of the hippogriff. We will ride it 5 or 6 times in a row. The standby line is baking in the sun as we walk on over and over. Never been booed but do get dirty looks!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Is my room ready yet..........lol.......I hate being cold. Only trouble is I'd never leave.....


Come on down 
I have five bedrooms you can choose from


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Lol Schumi - my younger kids love flight of the hippogriff. We will ride it 5 or 6 times in a row. The standby line is baking in the sun as we walk on over and over. Never been booed but do get dirty looks!



Lol.......yep, had dirty looks even had a snarky comment from someone in regular DM line as we "swanned past"........I won't tell what I said to the guy ........even the TM hid a little smile........



macraven said:


> Come on down
> I have five bedrooms you can choose from


----------



## ky07

Getting in on the gas mileage.
When we had our dodge avenger it got 31 mpg but now we have a VW tiguan while it does only have a 4 cylinder engine it's a 2.0 turbo and only gets about 26 mpg highway and hoping gas prices stay low lol


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Any pictures? I need to do something soon. About time to swim!


PM'd you because I'm long winded.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh gas mileage...  I just happen to notice how much I put in my car. I drive so much I fill up quite a bit so I'm pretty aware. I want to say I get 30-40 MPG these days depending how much I stay in town vs driving long distances. I didn't buy the car for the gas mileage, but I love that I don't have to fill up too often. Also.... with my height problem I can only drive a very small number of vehicles. Civics... well hondas in general just happen to fit me very well and all of them get great gas mileage! I do love my civic. I'm thinking about getting a "new" one this year though. She's topped over 100K this year and with all the driving I'm doing I'm going to hit 150 real quick. I like to get my money back out of a car and to trade them in before they can think about having major mechanical problems. Hondas usually run upwards of 200k before any major problems... but I don't want to chance it. My window is grinding these days.


----------



## keishashadow

Voted early today those 127 delegates should come in handy for the Weiner


macraven said:


> My memory of snow and artic cold has completely left me
> 
> That is what happens when you move South



How quickly we forget the fun stuffs...Like childbirth pain and apparently snow



pcstang said:


> My sister got blasted, a week or two ago in Denver, with that huge snow storm. I sent her pics of us in shorts and flip flops. I don't think she laughed when she got the pics. Lol


Small world
I tend to get blasted too during snow storms

I'm jumping re exorcist house woohoo


----------



## macraven

Wait, giving birth and in labor for 36 hours is something I will never forget ........!!!!!!


And the other birthing times weren't a picnic either.  Lol

So I can't say it's a fleeting memory still

But snow, it still is a fleeting memory


----------



## tinydancer09

So one of the big attractions to our coastal area is that we have a big scallop season that's very popular. People come here especially for that rather than the big name places... Just got an e-mail that they're thinking about cancelling it to preserve the numbers and prevent over fishing. I believe in conserving wildlife.. but this is going to be a big blow to many who have already booked. 

Also just got an e-mail from a renter who's being harassed by a neighbor and we're now working on a restraining order. AWESOME TUESDAY! 

Hope everyone else is having a better day. I'm going to go make breakfast/lunch/dinner. I haven't had time to eat today. weeeeeee


----------



## tink1957

I think I'm caught up now.

MonyK ...margarita judge...I want that job DD made some watermelon ones the other night that were quite tasty.  We enjoyed them while watching Magic Mike XXL.  Your DD is lovely in her red dress.

PC...my icemaker quit on me just in time for the summer heat.  The fridge works well otherwise so I guess I'll just use icetrays.

Lynne...thanks for the minionion pics and congrats on becoming a great aunt again.  No kitten pics yet since she had them in the far corner of my storage building and I don't want to disturb them too much.  I will post pics as soon as I can.

I drive a camry which gets pretty good gas mileage.

I also miss riding Jaws at night and glad we were there for the last week it was open.

I finally got my lawnmower working and cut my front yard today...boy am I out of shape  I only got half of what I usually do....guess I'll get the rest tomorrow.

Hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Wait, giving birth and in labor for 36 hours is something I will never forget ........!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And the other birthing times weren't a picnic either.  Lol
> 
> So I can't say it's a fleeting memory still
> 
> But snow, it still is a fleeting memory


Poor Mac! My mom went into labor with all of us at 5AM. She had me by 2PM. The doctor nearly didn't make it


----------



## tink1957

TinyD  hope your night goes better.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> My sister got blasted, a week or two ago in Denver, with that huge snow storm. I sent her pics of us in shorts and flip flops. I don't think she laughed when she got the pics. Lol


_better sis getting snow than us.........




maybe sis does not have a sense of humor regarding your pics._


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......been wondering how the kitties were doing..........look forward to seeing any pics you have.........


Today was colder than any day we had in the real winter this year..........sucks!!!

I was in labour 23 hours.........and he was already 2 weeks overdue..........did forget it immediately.....midwife tried to take gas and air off me after couple of hours........she soon realised I wasn't giving that up anytime soon  .......she actually told me "you'll get a headache"  yes, headache was the prevalent pain at that time.......I never did let go of that mask!!! Epidural too..........preferred gas and air.......

My best friend gave birth almost exactly a year before...........22 minutes giving birth........from start to finish!!! 

Almost bed time here.........heating hasn't been off all night.........


----------



## pcstang

TinyD - they do things with no regards to people's businesses. Then wonder why tax revenue is down!

Tink - that is no good. Figured out that the fridge is actually ok. It's the connection where the water line hooks up to the wall. It never ends!

Mac -My wife went through 24 hrs of labor with our first born. I felt really bad for her! The second and third came within a couple of hours.
Definitely better my sister than us! She's used to me giving her a hard time. She try's to give it back to me but, she never wins!

I stopped mowing my lawn a few years ago. It's too damn hot in the summer for me to do it anymore.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> TinyD - they do things with no regards to people's businesses. Then wonder why tax revenue is down!
> 
> Tink - that is no good. Figured out that the fridge is actually ok. It's the connection where the water line hooks up to the wall. It never ends!
> 
> Mac -My wife went through 24 hrs of labor with our first born. I felt really bad for her! The second and third came within a couple of hours.
> Definitely better my sister than us! She's used to me giving her a hard time. She try's to give it back to me but, she never wins!
> 
> I stopped mowing my lawn a few years ago. It's too damn hot in the summer for me to do it anymore.


The scallop size has been getting increasingly smaller over the years and they're getting harder and harder to find. It's nearly impossible to get limit anymore unless you do it before the official opening of the season. I think we should probably just delay the season and keep it shorter. August and September only?
Tax revenue for February was up 3% and off season Oct-Feb was up 13%. Last summer was up 35%. 
I mean I really can't blame them. Apalachicola's oyster bed is over fished and having problems with the lack of water coming into the bay which is killing off the remaining amount of oysters. They didn't act fast enough coupled with Mother Nature's wrath. We do need to act fast.... I just wish we would have talked about this in the off-season before booking would have started. I hate people not knowing the full story and being disappointed. Booking for summer has already happened and how many of those are expecting to scallop during their vacation? 

This year possibly no scallops, next year dredging?


----------



## Lynne G

Labor giving birth was something I try not to remember.  With the first, about 18 hours, the second, I asked for drugs, and well, none for me, as she was coming too fast, and was in labor for less than a hour.  My brother sent a picture of my niece, her husband and their baby son.  Sweet.

PC, hope this is the end of the fridge issues.  

Voted, and the polling place was so warm, I could not wait to get out of there.  Couple of thunderstorms have passed through so far, and around midnight, another one or two.  They are so brief though, that the road dries within minutes after the rain ended.

Not fair, kid got his tax return, us not yet.  

Quiet night after Chinese take out.  DD had a track meet and had to run in the rain.  Laundry on a week night is not my idea of fun.  

Hope all are having a peaceful night.


----------



## goNDmay9

hiya homies! 

@pcstang great news about the fridge!!! YAY!

@tinydancer09 The structure young dancers get is amazing!!  I love the loving but no nonsense way of teaching when it comes to the littles.  It is amazing how much they learn.  i have a story i will type out for you later!  lol. 

also - prices for the on-sites are still going up for the first 2 weeks in may!  i did not see this coming.  glad i already have ressies.  still figuring out how we are going to play out that week though.


----------



## macraven

_we put the air on around 8:30 this evening._


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> So one of the big attractions to our coastal area is that we have a big scallop season that's very popular. People come here especially for that rather than the big name places... Just got an e-mail that they're thinking about cancelling it to preserve the numbers and prevent over fishing. I believe in conserving wildlife.. but this is going to be a big blow to many who have already booked.
> 
> Also just got an e-mail from a renter who's being harassed by a neighbor and we're now working on a restraining order. AWESOME TUESDAY!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day. I'm going to go make breakfast/lunch/dinner. I haven't had time to eat today. weeeeeee



Galveston/Trinity Bay area resident here!  I can understand the frustration there! Mommy Nature-coupled with our human population explosion and general badness-has taken its toll on our once prolific fisheries here. We have our seasons and quotas changed so often, I quit trying to keep up with it all. After Hurricane Icky devastated the majority of the Oyster reefs, the prices went through the roof! (Wait...we lost our roof..so it went through the rafters and beams). The reefs have bounced back quite nicely and prices have held "steady" for a few years now-still expensive-but more predictable.
oh...and by the way...Sorry 'bout my brother harassin' your client!


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Galveston/Trinity Bay area resident here!  I can understand the frustration there! Mommy Nature-coupled with our human population explosion and general badness-has taken its toll on our once prolific fisheries here. We have our seasons and quotas changed so often, I quit trying to keep up with it all. After Hurricane Icky devastated the majority of the Oyster reefs, the prices went through the roof! (Wait...we lost our roof..so it went through the rafters and beams). The reefs have bounced back quite nicely and prices have held "steady" for a few years now-still expensive-but more predictable.
> oh...and by the way...Sorry 'bout my brother harassin' your client!


I feel TERRIble but I laughed at the roof "joke." We've watched it happen for years. We had hurricane Ivan which sent water into my favorite oyster raw bar higher than my head. It also prompted the first beach restoration(dredging.) after that storm I went to the Units that were falling in and have been falling in all my life. Went to step and look inside the house... Thought twice and moved the welcome mat. There was a hole under it I would have fallen through. I'm very sorry you all had to deal with that. We still have oysters over here. Come see me and I'll buy you some big bend oysters!

Also take your either back! I can't believe this guy. He's put it all in email. He told my renters "you may live in a trailer park at home, but you're not vacationing in one" BECAUSE they had towels over the rails. Not okay. My renters are like my kids. I'm very protective.


----------



## macraven

_tinyD those are some serious pictures........
but right on the ocean so it is a plus for your vacationers..

you and buckeev haven't caught a break from mother nature in the past years.

time that it reverses and repairs are made by the officials so your lives can be less stressful.


buckeev is such a hoot isn't he..

so different from his brother..    _


----------



## pcstang

I lived through opal in 95 and it devastated Panama City beach. My good friend stayed with me while it was going on. They had built a 12 townhouse unit on the beach about 10 years before opal. The units and most everything on the beach were destroyed. Katrina was supposed to hit PCB too but keep going west thankfully. I'm getting older but I remember paying 99 cents for a dozen raw oysters. The prices are crazy now.

There used to be a killer oyster bar/restaurant in appalach we used to hit all the time. We could watch the oysters getting harvested while we ate. Edited to add after Ivan rolled through and flooded the restraint they decided to quit rebuilding

Thanks ND but I'm assuming that stands for Notre Dame...go NOLES!


----------



## macraven

_florida has had some bad devasting hurricanes come through over the years.

i was there when one started on my third day of vacation at UO.
hhn was rained out and most of the crowds, including myself, left by 10 pm.

one year i came the week after the hurricane destroyed so many places 

i looked out of the airplane window and saw hundreds of places with the blue tarp over the houses.
no roofs, just tarps.

i do remember when alabama had destruction and of course texas has had devasting situations also.



the one good thing when i lived in the north, no hurricanes._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _tinyD those are some serious pictures........
> but right on the ocean so it is a plus for your vacationers..
> 
> you and buckeev haven't caught a break from mother nature in the past years.
> 
> time that it reverses and repairs are made by the officials so your lives can be less stressful.
> 
> 
> buckeev is such a *hoot* isn't he..
> 
> so different from his brother..    _


...
Awwww...you say the sweetest things Mac.
These thunderstorms that have been ripping through the greater Houston area have been nerve wracking, to say the least. We've been fortunate to not have any damage, but a significant % of our business is baseball/softball related, and Baytown-for some reason-has yet to establish a Underwater Baseball League. Since the Lightning strike last April, Gage nearly flips out when a cloud passes over (not to mention last week's 8 inches of TORRENTIAL rain in just a few hours).
On a happier note, The Audubon Society is probably gonna survey our yard and declare it a Nature Preserve.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I lived through opal in 95 and it devastated Panama City beach. My good friend stayed with me while it was going on. They had built a 12 townhouse unit on the beach about 10 years before opal. The units and most everything on the beach were destroyed. Katrina was supposed to hit PCB too but keep going west thankfully. I'm getting older but I remember paying 99 cents for a dozen raw oysters. The prices are crazy now.
> 
> There used to be a killer oyster bar/restaurant in appalach we used to hit all the time. We could watch the oysters getting harvested while we ate. Edited to add after Ivan rolled through and flooded the restraint they decided to quit rebuilding
> 
> Thanks ND but I'm assuming that stands for Notre Dame...go NOLES!


Papa joes was like that too. They finally moved into town. I remember when Katrina was supposed to be a direct hit. We had already taken so much damage in those few years. Dennis had JUST rolled through and now that I'm thinking about I'm wondering if those pictures were from Ivan or Dennis... Somewhere in that 2004-2005 time frame. 

@macraven thankfully those pictures are from when I was still in Highschool. We don't have that problem yet and they fixed those units that you see. I believe that was either the last or next to last time they were condemned. They've saved them so many times I can't keep up. Our problems aren't that bad YET. I need calm seas for 2 more years or else we will be like that. That's why it was so important for that vote to pass this year. None of that effects the scallops yet. Oh and we don't have those units. We've just been watching them fall in for a long time. The marking that people do on them is fantastic "as close to the ocean as you can get!" Yep cuz you're almost in it. I can't complain too much. We chose this life knowing the problem it had. Kid Terri would be kicking me right now.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Wednesday...........

More hailstones this morning and still cold!!!

Not going out till later, will be well wrapped up........hate the cold......you guys know that.....I may have mentioned it


----------



## Lynne G

Hailstones!  Schumi, cold is not my idea of good weather either.  We're now in the 50's, and gosh it feels cold.  More rain for us the next two days too.  Thanks for the pictures.  Camel on Wednesday, hump day indeed.

We had thunderstorms yesterday too Buckeev.  Short ones though.  Poor DD had to wait out the lightning, then had to finish the track meet in the rain.  Drowned rat she looked like.  

Overcast and cool, windy start to today.  Not loving it.  

I live close enough to the Jersey shore, and we are still hearing about what Sandy did to the beaches.  Once in awhile we get a Nor'easter that does as much damage as a hurricane.  We've be dredging down the shore for years.  Clams, crab and fish are the main food caught.  My brother likes to go fishing when the flounder are around.  Blues are okay to, but he likes bay fishing the most.






  Well, for this cold day to me and Schumi, enjoy your extra large cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...coffee time 

Will post later when I'm fully awake


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! Same old, same old here.  Not that that is a bad thing! However I do not care for the end of the school year, as it seems there is always at least 1 major project assigned, and at least half of it needs to be done by the parent (never understood that)

Hail Schumi! hehe had to 

Glad to hear the fridge was OK after all pcstang!

Morning Tink and Lynne!

Interesting to hear about the hurricanes, seafood population, and beach erosion. I've never lived anywhere that wasn't inland, so it sounds like a whole other world. Terrible that you didn't get advanced notice about the scallops though, TinyD. You'd think they could put it together that it is a BIG money making business, and to let people know early, but you know :/


----------



## macraven

Buckeev, you gonna rent out bamboo poles for the back yard?


----------



## macraven

Morning homies!

Weather is a mess every where for a lot of you

Hang tight, once it is May, hopefully it will all change


----------



## Bluer101

Busy here at work, but have to swing by to say hi to the homies.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

So after digging and doing some searching (And after they realized they needed to release more information on the subject rather than just saying we're thinking about cancelling scallop season).... I realized that red tide was during their spawning season which pretty much devastated their numbers. We haven't had red tide since January, but we will have to wait until fall to rebuild their numbers. Soo... I retract my earlier statement of it should be August-September only.  the more you know/realize. People still aren't going to be happy though. However, not much you can do about mother nature.


----------



## Kivara

BTW, TinyD, what is red tide? I have heard of it, but I always picture a Biblical plague (water turned to blood) like that scene in The Shining (one of my faves) with the blood coming from the elevator


----------



## Monykalyn

Interesting catch up- Other than a brief time in Florida for College program I have always lived inland too-from north to smack dab in middle of country. Just tornadoes here -although yesterdays predicted high risk for tornadoes only spawned two-although straight line high winds can do lots of damage. However we finally did get some very much needed rain.  All clear and getting sunny with high of 80 here today.  All I can do when those hurricane hit is feel powerless for those caught in the path...

Thanks for the nice comments on my biggest kiddo-she had her last high school band concert last night and right before bed had a major meltdown-accumulated stress, realization high school is nearly over, big changes ahead...

And I did get a nice job offer from my interview-start with training next week-since it is part time for now (covering maternity leave for the summer) I have some time to decide how much I want to do. Have adjusted my summer schedule at my reg part time job to allow for more time off there and transition into the new one. It is more driving but more freedom for schedule.  We've gone so through so many transitions at my regular job that I don't want to quit there just yet-especially as it looks like things will be settling down soon.

Youngest kid has a field trip to Springfield Cardinals game this afternoon so think hubs and I will go take in a minor league game too-perfect weather today.


----------



## macraven

_nice you are raising your children well and learning favortism for the Cardinals.....
we need more parents like you.

yes, i remember the frayed nerves my boys went thru when they realized they were starting over when going to college.
a new life to begin with a lot of nervousness and worries.

she will adjust and do fine.
it is the first month of adjusting that is tough.   after that, she'll get into the swing of a new way of being independent.
wish her the best!

i think you will enjoy the new job.
more of a drive but better work for you._


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> BTW, TinyD, what is red tide? I have heard of it, but I always picture a Biblical plague (water turned to blood) like that scene in The Shining (one of my faves) with the blood coming from the elevator




_i think that was Moses.
or maybe Mr Otis....who invented the elevators_


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> BTW, TinyD, what is red tide? I have heard of it, but I always picture a Biblical plague (water turned to blood) like that scene in The Shining (one of my faves) with the blood coming from the elevator


While it can actually turn the water red, I haven't seen one bad enough to even tint the water in a very very long time. It's an algae that occurs naturally in the gulf. In high concentrations or in "blooms" the fish and other organisms can't breath and it kills them. It typically happens in the warmer waters and USUALLY will go away when the waters get cooler. Thankfully it did. It causes lots and lots of dead fish and other things to wash up onto the beaches causing an awful smell. The red tide itself can cause upper respiratory such as coughing and wheezing. It smells horrid without the dead fish combined.  It's pretty bad for people with asthma. They're recommended to wear a mask when outside. It tends to move up and down the coasts from mid Florida to Texas.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Interesting catch up- Other than a brief time in Florida for College program I have always lived inland too-from north to smack dab in middle of country. Just tornadoes here -although yesterdays predicted high risk for tornadoes only spawned two-although straight line high winds can do lots of damage. However we finally did get some very much needed rain.  All clear and getting sunny with high of 80 here today.  All I can do when those hurricane hit is feel powerless for those caught in the path...
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments on my biggest kiddo-she had her last high school band concert last night and right before bed had a major meltdown-accumulated stress, realization high school is nearly over, big changes ahead...
> 
> And I did get a nice job offer from my interview-start with training next week-since it is part time for now (covering maternity leave for the summer) I have some time to decide how much I want to do. Have adjusted my summer schedule at my reg part time job to allow for more time off there and transition into the new one. It is more driving but more freedom for schedule.  We've gone so through so many transitions at my regular job that I don't want to quit there just yet-especially as it looks like things will be settling down soon.
> 
> Youngest kid has a field trip to Springfield Cardinals game this afternoon so think hubs and I will go take in a minor league game too-perfect weather today.


Oh I feel for your daughter! I didn't have a meltdown before college but I did have a major mental breakdown at the end of college. 

Freshmen year is always the hardest and... even I as glad I was to be at college nearly took time off. That first Christmas break home usually gets kids and they think they want to come home...  Thankful I didn't as I may have never gone back. Gotta army crawl through it and after you usually are glad for it. At least I was and now I miss school. Every kid is different though. Some do indeed need a break. Wish I had time to work on my masters. Oh I miss school....


----------



## Lynne G

And we are still overcast, I guess waiting for the rain.  I like that all is starting to be green and more colors are out.  Mr. Rabbit greeted me this morning.  I think the rabbit nest is in our garden again. They are cute, and quite big when full grown. 

MonyK - yep our house will be different too.  College student in the fall.  Hope your DD looks forward to the change.  My DS is not as worried, he's glad to be done high school.  And congratulations on your new job. More flexible hours is always good, even if a little further drive.


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats on the job offer MonyK.........nothing like a change.........

Lynne, thanks for the large tea........been drinking it all day! You have rabbits???


Love scallops......where we used to live in Scotland we had local diver caught scallops, not dredged for.....much more expensive but worth every penny.......Scottish seafood is lush!!

Steaks for dinner tonight........need a surge of red meat.........made coconut and White choc ice cream today and a zesty lime syrup.......looking forward to that! So hungry today........I blame the cold.......


----------



## macraven

_going out for dinner tomorrow night.
red meat is on the list!


tonight the dinner is boring.
eating out of the fridge to get rid of left overs._


----------



## Lynne G

yep, Schumi, we have wild cottontail rabbits that are always making their home somewhere on our property.  Years ago, a dumb rabbit made a nest in our backyard.  My dog had a nice snack of baby rabbits one day. Yeah, thankfully I didn't see them being eaten, just tufts of fur in the grass.  The rabbits like to eat the clover that always seem to be in among our front yard grass.

Steak for dinner sounds good.  Not sure for us.   I use the oven more when it's cold or cool out.  So, maybe something in the oven tonight.  Chicken parm might be the meal.  I am a red meat fan though.  We cooked on the grill outside,  filet steaks the other night.  Quite lovely.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> yep, Schumi, we have wild cottontail rabbits that are always making their home somewhere on our property.  Years ago, a dumb rabbit made a nest in our backyard.  My dog had a nice snack of baby rabbits one day. Yeah, thankfully I didn't see them being eaten, just tufts of fur in the grass.  The rabbits like to eat the clover that always seem to be in among our front yard grass.
> 
> Steak for dinner sounds good.  Not sure for us.   I use the oven more when it's cold or cool out.  So, maybe something in the oven tonight.  Chicken parm might be the meal.  I am a red meat fan though.  We cooked on the grill outside,  filet steaks the other night.  Quite lovely.



I like rabbits.........we have a lot of farmland around here.......feel sad at times when I hear the gunshots.......either rabbits or foxes getting hit. But they can be pests for farmers I suppose........I had to reread that........I thought it said your dad ate them!!! Doh..........haven't got my glasses on! Got it now........your dog!! 

We have an inside griddle so we use that for steaks, but prefer them being cooked on the BBQ (grill) outside........everything tasted better when someone else cooks it........



Steaks were lovely...........keeping dessert for later, off to phone mum to see if she wants anything else booked or organised for NY..........

I am going to get a reputation of being something of a planner if I'm not careful..........


----------



## keishashadow

humpty hump day all



macraven said:


> _i think that was Moses.
> or maybe Mr Otis....who invented the elevators_


groan lol
bingo - yes, the nile turned to blood along with all the other plagues (including Carole's hailstones eek)  brought forth on the Egyptian pharoah. Ya think they'd have wised up right there lol

hawks have devoured all the rabbits & many birds here.  Wish they'd take off with the racoons who keep getting into my garbage cans.  caught one the other night.  it just stared me down as i slowy backed away.  early in season for rabies but i have healthy respect there.  Have lost count how many times we've had to call to have the 'coons dispatched when they go mad...quite the sight to see and hear.  need to find where i stuffed the bungee cords to lock up the trash.  bizarre.  

land-locked person,  it's as though tinyD is speaking another language.  can't say i'm a big scallop fan.  the few times i did make them found it curious as to sand and level of rinsing required.  No idea catching scallops was a vacation 'thing'.  Have done crabbing in the intercoastal waterway in Myrtle Beach with a round metal trap.  found myself wondering if it was worth it to sacrifice perfectly good chicken wings in the process.  which is what's on the menu tonight.   i'm telling myself will be healthy if i bake in oven.  none for me, hope i have a can of soup in cupboard.

managed to come down with a stomach thing an hour after eating yesterday's pizza shop hoagie/pizza.  nobody else reporting same thing, guess i can't point a food poisoning finger, but dragging & havve the low grade fever still today.  better  to feel crappy now than later i suppose.


----------



## Kivara

Keisha, I "liked" your post half-way through reading (I was liking the part about the plagues and keeping out raccoons), not the food poisoning! 

Feel better soon!


----------



## keishashadow

Kivara said:


> Keisha, I "liked" your post half-way through reading (I was liking the part about the plagues and keeping out raccoons), not the food poisoning!
> 
> Feel better soon!



lololol thanks   reminds me how on FB people post a rather awful life even and i find myself going with the flow & posting  'like'...mostly because i never really know what to say.

monyk - forgot to post congrats!  whatever you decide, isn't it nice to get offers?


----------



## macraven

_keisha, feel better real fast !!_


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......I would be wary too of raccoons with regards rabies........we never think of it over here usually, but darn that is scary!!! Aww feel better soon...........you have your trip to enjoy in next couple of days........


Mum has decided she fancies doing a cruise around Manhattan........so, off to book that too.........so far I have ESB, Rockefeller Centre, Wicked booked and now this.........I think I'm planning!!!

Now to decide whether to do the night one or daytime one! Decisions.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> Wait, giving birth and in labor for 36 hours is something I will never forget ........!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And the other birthing times weren't a picnic either.  Lol
> 
> So I can't say it's a fleeting memory still
> 
> But snow, it still is a fleeting memory



I'm right there with you on never forgetting giving birth! I was in labor for 30 hours and after DS was born DH said to me ....."If I knew it was going to take that long I would have gone home and took a nap."  I almost killed him after that statement. I can laugh at it now but he was almost divorced at that time!  Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I'm right there with you on never forgetting giving birth! I was in labor for 30 hours and after DS was born DH said to me ....."If I knew it was going to take that long I would have gone home and took a nap."  I almost killed him after that statement. I can laugh at it now but he was almost divorced at that time!  Lol



How is your mum doing now?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, hope you are on the mend soon.  Yep, we have nightly visits of raccoons too.  They like my neighbor's chickens.  He has red flashing lights and reinforced wired fences, and birds have a deluxe chicken house they spend the night in.  So far, no chicken dinner.  Our trash cans are heavy, and seal tight.  I know when they try my other neighbor's cans, his motion spot light shines right in my bedroom window.  Guess our hawks are finding enough food, as the rabbits seem plentiful and the multiply like rabbits!  Life span of our cottontails is only about 2 years, so I guess I see new guys every year.  I can't tell female from male though, so they are all Mr. rabbit.


----------



## buckeev

*RED TIDE!!!* EEEEKKK!...Wow...That sure brings back memories from my childhood-at least a portion of it. We lived ON THE GALVESTON Seawall in the late..nevermind...-the years aren't important...

(Dad was in the Coast Guard and we lived in the Officer's Housing there. It wasn't "Trump-esque" by any measure, but the location was pretty DOPE. (That means something good, or even great now, right?) 

The little micro organ water thingees would up-n-die and then proceed to deposit their dead, rotting, stinkin' bodies on the beach. took 'bout _*eleventy-billion*_ of them to make a sandal full, but *GAWD-DID THEY STINK!* 

Our mild summer sun and heat would bake them for days-even weeks sometimes. 

Can you say *RIPE!* The Gulf would actually take on a* reddish* color. 

We're a few blocks from the bay now, plus the stuff EXXON Refinery regurgitates make it unlikely we'll ever smell anything resembling that again...at least from our home.


----------



## macraven

_what a unique childhood you went thru_


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> *RED TIDE!!!* EEEEKKK!...Wow...That sure brings back memories from my childhood-at least a portion of it. We lived ON THE GALVESTON Seawall in the late..nevermind...-the years aren't important...
> 
> (Dad was in the Coast Guard and we lived in the Officer's Housing there. It wasn't "Trump-esque" by any measure, but the location was pretty DOPE. (That means something good, or even great now, right?)
> 
> The little micro organ water thingees would up-n-die and then proceed to deposit their dead, rotting, stinkin' bodies on the beach. took 'bout _*eleventy-billion*_ of them to make a sandal full, but *GAWD-DID THEY STINK!*
> 
> Our mild summer sun and heat would bake them for days-even weeks sometimes.
> 
> Can you say *RIPE!* The Gulf would actually take on a* reddish* color.
> 
> We're a few blocks from the bay now, plus the stuff EXXON Refinery regurgitates make it unlikely we'll ever smell anything resembling that again...at least from our home.


I'm sorry you've had to share in our misery. It's awwwful! Out on Cape San Blas they have this whole state regulation that they're not allowed to remove ANYTHING from the beach. Not even dead rotting fish. It's lovely. So thankful we're not victims too often and that it moved on after "winter" hit. Winter... winter was pretty terrible this year. It didn't get cold enough to kill off the bugs. People are already complaining aye aye aye.

It got to over 90 today here in GA. I couldn't touch my steering wheel for a good mile driving. Was too hot and kept burning my hands. I hate heat.... Where are you christmas?


----------



## macraven

_well, it was hot at christmas time and thru/past new years this year in georgia.
had temps up to 80 on a few days.

kept thinking i was going to wake up to snow each morning.
now i am over those nightmares of snow 
a year from now i will whine about the heat which will make me a true southern.

tinyD, at what point will it improve for the vacation rental places you have?
a few weeks?
i know it will take years to get the improvements down for the beach._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Keisha, hope you are on the mend soon.  Yep, we have nightly visits of raccoons too.  They like my neighbor's chickens.  He has red flashing lights and reinforced wired fences, and birds have a deluxe chicken house they spend the night in.  So far, no chicken dinner.  Our trash cans are heavy, and seal tight.  I know when they try my other neighbor's cans, his motion spot light shines right in my bedroom window.  Guess our hawks are finding enough food, as the rabbits seem plentiful and the multiply like rabbits!  Life span of our cottontails is only about 2 years, so I guess I see new guys every year.  I can't tell female from male though, so they are all Mr. rabbit.




_i gather that you don't live in the city but the country.
raccoons, chickens, rabbits, etc.

the kids probably loved that growing up._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _what a unique childhood you went thru_



Who said it's over!?!!


----------



## macraven

_duh, totally forgot who i was talking about here.......
you will always be a kid!_


----------



## goNDmay9

Seriously @schumigirl. You should write a cookbook! 

@pcstang ha ha. Yes. It does stand for Notre Dame. But I have lots of love for FSU. My BF and half of my bridesmaids graduated from there. 

@macraven going home!! Woot woot.  booked RPH Club. I need to ramp up my stays to get back to platinum and PBH was still high so I canceled HRH. Found a killer deal on bonnet creek too so we are staying there and double dipping at RPH for one night.


----------



## goNDmay9

@Monykalyn yay!! Congrats. BTW what instrument does your daughter play? 

@Lynne G oh yikes. Bless her heart! She had to finish in the rain?? Bet that shower afterwards was epic. I love that you are so involved. I hope I am like that. 

@Mrs bluer101 no way did he say that!!! Lol. 

@keishashadow egats. Hope you fell better soon. Sending good tummy vibes.


----------



## goNDmay9

Oh. And BF stands for best friend not boyfriend. Ha!!


----------



## buckeev

Double post..Keyboard Operator Error....


----------



## buckeev

Well...Well...WELLL!!! Lookie Here!...Some people sure know how to mess up a Christmas Vacation in Orlando!!!  

Not my pic...(Duh-Captain Oblivious)...My "Oldest" Daughter's.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats buck!


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> Seriously @schumigirl. You should write a cookbook!
> .



Lol........my recipes are bits of this and that.......no measurements usually........well, except for certain things I suppose.........I'm not the best baker in the world! Oh yeah I read that as best friend.........lol......easy to get confused though sometimes with all these initials.......

Congrats buckeev......... Hope she's doing ok........Christmas baby...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone has a great Thursday.........I'm off out for a mornings shopping with a friend......Sunnis shining and it's not as cold today......yay..........

Catch youse later


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Buckeev!  Little one making a winter appearance!  Congrats Pops!

A beautiful start with frost on the windows!  Plants taken in last night.  Cool start, relatively bright, but sun is through the clouds.  Rain to come every day for the next 3 days.  Chance of showers later in the day.  Sounds like summer, but the temperature does not.  

Thanks for the Thursday pictures Schumi.  

Mac, I am definitely not a country girl. LOL 






  And I need a very large cup of tea.  Cool inside too.   Have an awesome last Thursday in April.


----------



## macraven

For buckeev's daughter


You need to frame that pic


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 55655775, member: 233554] 


Mac, I am definitely not a country girl. LOL.[/QUOTE]


When I see the words of raccoons, chickens, etc in the same paragraph, I don't think of city living


If you had mentioned horse then that would have been the real hint I was looking at the country

Lol
But Mr Ed wasn't used so I was wrong


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> [QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 55655775, member: 233554]
> 
> 
> Mac, I am definitely not a country girl. LOL.




When I see the words of raccoons, chickens, etc in the same paragraph, I don't think of city living


If you had mentioned horse then that would have been the real hint I was looking at the country

Lol
But Mr Ed wasn't used so I was wrong[/QUOTE]


Funny thing is, that people around where I live do own horses too.  City people too.  We're just a residential area with lots of green.  Raccoons and our small red foxes are rarely seen, they're night or dusk hunters.  My neighbor got chickens because he wanted fresh eggs, and thought maybe later, a chicken dinner.  Well, they have become pets, so I doubt those birds will ever be served for dinner.  I do enjoy getting the eggs from the neighbor though.  The price of eggs at the grocery store have increased significantly.

Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee.  It's still cool inside, so I'm already ready for my 3rd cup of tea.  Hot tea today.  

And, waiting leisurely to be listed on your October HHN thread.   It still seems too far away.  I keep checking my car rates, airfare, and Uni Hotel.  I don't think I can do any better with my mouse ressies.  Ahhh, the talk of vacation, smile on my face. I'd like some Florida or Georgia warmth right now though.   
.


----------



## macraven

Gee I forgot to include foxes.... Lol

I will get the threa up this weekend

I was hoping the Hhn site would release more info by now

The have the Hhn dates listed and yesterday the added the 12 th back in the schedule 
I've been watching it and first it was ion then off and now back in the calendar for Hhn

Tomorrow will be warmer and humid here
Not complaining but me Mac is

I grew up in humid weather and had no issues with it


----------



## schumigirl

Big Happy Anniversary wishes to Mac and her mr Mac ..........have lovely dinner out tonight.........


And hope our lovely Keisha and her mister have a fantastic trip away too .........hurry back though youse will be missed........




Time to complain to someone about our weather........it sucks!!! It's May on Sunday..........

Went out with friend for the day and came back in frozen......even shops seemed cooler today. And didn't buy anything either.........had nice lunch though.........

Lynne, we too buy eggs from our farmer neighbours, eggs are cheap here so they're not cheaper than store bought ones........but they are excellent quality and fresh so I don't mind paying more. They do occasionally gift us some too which is nice......we get on well with them and donate some of our fruit from trees to them.......do get chutneys, jams and stuff back too........

Off for cup of tea


----------



## Lynne G

oooh, It's the Mac's anniversary.    all those years ago.  Congratulations!  Dinner out to celebrate would be nice.  That's what we usually do.

And me too, we're usually steamy with the summer heat, so I don't mind humidity either.


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> *Big Happy Anniversary wishes to Mac and her mr Mac* ..........have lovely dinner out tonight.........
> 
> 
> And hope our lovely Keisha and her mister have a fantastic trip away too .........hurry back though youse will be missed........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to complain to someone about our weather........it sucks!!! It's May on Sunday..........
> 
> Went out with friend for the day and came back in frozen......even shops seemed cooler today. And didn't buy anything either.........had nice lunch though.........
> 
> Lynne, we too buy eggs from our farmer neighbours, eggs are cheap here so they're not cheaper than store bought ones........but they are excellent quality and fresh so I don't mind paying more. *They do occasionally gift us some too which is nice*......we get on well with them and donate some of our fruit from trees to them.......do get chutneys, jams and stuff back too........
> 
> Off for cup of tea



Ditto with Happy Stuff MAC and MAC's Squeeze!!! Here's to many more!

We have a neighbor that we "compete with" frequently...kinda like "Leftover Warfare"...He's a single Dude with virtually no family-of which we have spares-So we enjoy sharing our good fortune when it occurs!
Dude can cook though!!!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Ditto with Happy Stuff MAC and MAC's Squeeze!!! Here's to many more!
> 
> We have a neighbor that we "compete with" frequently...kinda like "Leftover Warfare"...He's a single Dude with virtually no family-of which we have spares-So we enjoy sharing our good fortune when it occurs!
> Dude can cook though!!!



That sounds fun!!!! My DH is an expert with the outdoor grill......what we call the bbq.........but ask him to cook inside and he just doesn't!! To be fair I don't mind as I love cooking........but hey ho.........

Wish Mad Hattered still posted over here.........where is that guy???? He used to post all sorts of pics of food being cooked in all sorts of places.........miss that guy........used to tell him him and his good lady should open a B&B.......looked that good!!



Thought of something I don't like about humidity..........makes my hair go bananas.......

Not quite Monica in Friends in Barbados.......but close enough..........


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the kind congrats homies

Yea can't believe Mr Mac and I have survived this long together ........
Hope to have many more years with my sweet heart
We have 3 things in common
Kids, Kats, and civil war interests

Well there is more but just listed the important ones


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> For buckeev's daughter
> 
> You need to frame that pic


...Her and G.I. Joe have been trying to have "their *own* baby"-to use their words-for several years. Each has a 9 y/o from previous fiascos...errrr..marriages. This was indeed a miracle! They've spent roughly the equivalent of 3 or 4 nice Orlando trips on attempted clinical procedures and had stopped in January because of failed plantings.  4 months later...Lo-and-BEHOLD!!! SURPRISE! I'm thinking DANG! I couldda _"CLUB SUITE'd"_ BOTH of my Universal trips this year with that $$$!!! 

Needless to say...They won't be going with us in December...Her due date is our "wheels up" day for most of our travel party. Baring any complications...she's on her own for the first two weeks!


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo Buckeev!  Little one making a winter appearance!  Congrats *Pops!*
> .



BITE YOUR TONGUE!  *GRANDPOPS!!!  
*
_THANKS!_


----------



## macraven

How did I miss this ?


I had 6 cups of coffee and thought I was awake when reading here



Big congrats to buckeev's offspring!

I hope they name the baby buckeev after dear ol dad


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _well, it was hot at christmas time and thru/past new years this year in georgia.
> had temps up to 80 on a few days.
> 
> kept thinking i was going to wake up to snow each morning.
> now i am over those nightmares of snow
> a year from now i will whine about the heat which will make me a true southern.
> 
> tinyD, at what point will it improve for the vacation rental places you have?
> a few weeks?
> i know it will take years to get the improvements down for the beach._


I don't think I understand the question? What do you mean by at what point do they improve?

And yeah you're right on Christmas this year but it's normally not like that. I usually can at least wear jeans and not have a heat stroke by then.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> ...Her and G.I. Joe have been trying to have "their *own* baby"-to use their words-for several years. Each has a 9 y/o from previous fiascos...errrr..marriages. This was indeed a miracle! They've spent roughly the equivalent of 3 or 4 nice Orlando trips on attempted clinical procedures and had stopped in January because of failed plantings.  4 months later...Lo-and-BEHOLD!!! SURPRISE! I'm thinking DANG! I couldda _"CLUB SUITE'd"_ BOTH of my Universal trips this year with that $$$!!!
> 
> Needless to say...They won't be going with us in December...Her due date is our "wheels up" day for most of our travel party. Baring any complications...she's on her own for the first two weeks!



That is lovely to hear........after waiting so long, precious! And amount of times you hear of folks trying and then it happens naturally after all is amazing to hear. Happened to my old hairdresser. Two years of "messing and fiddling"......her words........ stopped for a while to gather thoughts and fell pregnant........they have two little miracles now.........


Talking of hairdresser..........thought I had a backup at salon after my regular girl left.......nope, backup has left too.........just made appointment for someone new.......... Always nervous after being used to same girls for years.........fingers crossed..........


----------



## keishashadow

mac - im singing old flintsones bit -  happy anniversary, happy anniversary, happy anniversary...tell mr mac he hit it lucky

buckeev - 1st time gramps?  congrats.

thanks tummy has decided it wants to take jr out to lunch.  will give me time to lay down the law re housesitting  he's reliable, just want to touch base when he doen't have something electronic distracting him.

goND - u had me @ notre dame but really caught my eye re the mention of BC deal.Love it there, if we didn't usually have DVC points to use, it would be our 1st choice.  Booked via hotwire last trip, would go with VRBO next.  Who'd you book thru?

still have garment bag to stuff, few other details to polish off before we leave.  Our family has experienced a most difficult month, cannot say how much we are looking forward to this trip to try and decompress.


----------



## Kivara

Congrats on the grandbaby news buckeev!

Happy anniversary to Mac and MrMac!


----------



## Lynne G

Have a great vacation Keisha.  Well deserved, and hope the weather is perfect.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.    Food with the jr to bribe him. LOL  Yep, DS did some house sitting the other long week-end, and I had to deliver his gaming system.  Guess the cable TV, that we don't have, was not enough to keep him busy.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> How is your mum doing now?



Mom is doing great! It was a long road for her but she got past it all.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Anniversary Mac!! Hope you have a great time celebrating.


----------



## macraven

We are eating out
Can't get any better than that
WOOT. !


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Friday Eve Homies!

@buckeev CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  

@macraven Happy Anniversary to the MACS!!

@schumigirl the little bit of this and little bit of that is what makes it sooooo yummmy.  i don't follow recipes correctly anyway.  i just look at them as other people's suggestions.  ha!  have fun shopping! hope the weather gets better.


----------



## goNDmay9

buckeev said:


> ...Her and G.I. Joe have been trying to have "their *own* baby"-to use their words-for several years. Each has a 9 y/o from previous fiascos...errrr..marriages. This was indeed a miracle! They've spent roughly the equivalent of 3 or 4 nice Orlando trips on attempted clinical procedures and had stopped in January because of failed plantings.  4 months later...Lo-and-BEHOLD!!! SURPRISE! I'm thinking DANG! I couldda _"CLUB SUITE'd"_ BOTH of my Universal trips this year with that $$$!!!
> 
> Needless to say...They won't be going with us in December...Her due date is our "wheels up" day for most of our travel party. Baring any complications...she's on her own for the first two weeks!



i have heard of that happening with sooooo many people.  i swear it is the stress.  that is awesome news!!  i am sure they are beyond thrilled.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> We are eating out
> Can't get any better than that
> WOOT. !




Where am I meeting you for dinner?  JK

Happy Anniversary.  Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> goND - u had me @ notre dame but really caught my eye re the mention of BC deal.Love it there, if we didn't usually have DVC points to use, it would be our 1st choice.  Booked via hotwire last trip, would go with VRBO next.  Who'd you book thru?
> 
> still have garment bag to stuff, few other details to polish off before we leave.  Our family has experienced a most difficult month, cannot say how much we are looking forward to this trip to try and decompress.



I am more than happy to pass along the info! i will send you a PM.   Long story short - she used to travel a lot with her hubby and children so they have 1.5 million wyndham points.  they don't travel as much anymore so she sells some when she can.  i will do a full report when i come back and all transactions are complete - but so far she is amazing.


----------



## buckeev

Kivara said:


> Congrats on the *grandbaby new*s buckeev!
> 
> Happy anniversary to Mac and MrMac!



THANKS!...Praying that she has no problems! 
Not our first grand one, whole family's like a bunch of rabbits! (Except Mrs. Buckeev...i.e._ Fertile Myrtle_)...But a surprise-fer sure! Hope I'm around long enough to take _*her*_ to Orlando too!


----------



## Lynne G

aww a girl for Buckeev's offspring.  I hope all goes well, and mom has an easy pregnancy.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary Mac to you and Mr Mac  may you have many more happy years together.

Congratulations Buckeev on the upcoming grand baby

Keisha have a great relaxing vacation. Pool and cocktails are in order and lots of sunshine


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say hi homies.
Happy Anniversary Mac and I hope you and the Mr have a great day


----------



## tinydancer09

goNDmay9 said:


> i have heard of that happening with sooooo many people.  i swear it is the stress.  that is awesome news!!  i am sure they are beyond thrilled.


I had a good friend that I'm nearly positive that happened with. She hated the job she was at, she was getting ready to move across state, she wanted to get pregnant and it wasn't happening fast enough fo rher.... then she finally accepted she had POS... PSO? something... and then immediately got pregnant


----------



## macraven

I'm back home and stuffed like a potato now......

Such a lovely way to end the day

Thank you to all for your good wishes


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm back home and stuffed like a potato now......
> 
> Such a lovely way to end the day
> 
> Thank you to all for your good wishes


Glad you had a great time! Congrats on another happy year with Mr Mac and many many more!


----------



## macraven

Thank you

I'm hoping for more cant imagine it any other way


----------



## tink1957

A little late but happy anniversary mac...sounds like you had a nice night with the Mr.

Janet...bon voyage...hope you have a wonderful trip and your troubles are a distant memory.

Good night to all...


----------



## macraven

Thanks tink

Did you book you air yet?
I looked and some flights for my dates are marked unavailable 
Guess that means they are sold out

Couple of the flights on my dates increased


Hope Memorial Day sales do happen and you can nail a deal on your air


----------



## tink1957

Still waiting for air to go down mac...it hasn't changed at all holding steady at $140 rt.  I've been spoiled the last few years getting it at $100.


----------



## macraven

I hope you win and get the tix at $100


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Friday.........

Still freezing here..........miserable day, snowy and icy........so wine is definitely in the plans tonight.......

Grocery shopping today, and not much else.

It`s a long weekend here in the UK for most.......what we call a Bank Holiday on Monday......usually a time for gardening, DIY and doing nice things in the garden........not for us I think. Heating will be on.

Have a great day........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, still in the 40's and rain and more rain.  The house felt so cold, I broke down and turned the heater on.  Rain on tap for soccer game this weekend.  I will be wearing my winter jacket under the unbrella.  Either that, or stay in the car.  It will be about a 90 minute drive.  Not my idea of nice driving when it is pouring down rain on the highway.

Glad to hear you enjoyed your anniversary meal, Mac. 

With that, it is Friday and I am relaxing.  It has been a long week.  We may go see our newest member of our family. My niece posted his name, so now we know, and he is such a sweetie.  Mom and baby are doing well.

So, enjoy this end of the work week, and have the best weekend.  Take care all!


----------



## macraven

And was he named Silas?


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my coffee checking on the sans family


----------



## macraven

Sign me up for that pill !


----------



## macraven

_where is tinyD today?
riding up and down I 75?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _where is tinyD today?
> riding up and down I 75?_


Just got here. And by here I mean I just started humaning today. Stayed away from work and Internet and watched Netflix all morning. Was getting pretty frustrated so I needed some down time. 

I replied to a question from you yesterday and I never got an answer to my question... And now I'm curious. You said at what point does it improve for the rentals and I'm still curious as to what you mean?  I figured you were just caught up in love yesterday and skipped over it


----------



## macraven

_either that or the knobb creek.......

you talked about the bill passing in your area for the clean up of the erosion of the beach and the dredging process.


so i asked at what point will that make the rentals increase for an improved setting.

would hate to think that you will lose your regulars and new renters in the vacation homes due to the beach being washed away._


----------



## macraven

_let me back track...
there were some posting of you and buckeev talking about the troubles from mother nature and the destruction of beach land.
i know he is texas and you are florida but i was reading of how beach front and property was destroyed, damaged by things in the past.
proposals were talked about how it will all be fixed and restored back to a safer environment and properites improved._


----------



## schumigirl

Friday night...........yay.........

Having white tonight........2 bottles chilling right now.......well, brought them in from garage wine chiller......lol.....

Still cold........but lovely in the house........planning a nice cosy evening with my Mr 

Hope Janet got away ok for her trip today.........


----------



## Lynne G

No, Mac, not Silas, but a cute name, but not from my family that I can remember.  

Just too gray and cool today.  

Oh, and thanks Mac for the October thread,  seems like some overlaps already.  Will be nice to say hello in person again.  

Fair sailing for Janet and gang.  Hope the plane took off, unlike our airport earlier today.  All freeze for hours due to emergency landing of 2 planes.

Enjoy your wine tonight Schumi.  Sounds like a easy Friday night.

Later, kids are coming home from school.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _let me back track...
> there were some posting of you and buckeev talking about the troubles from mother nature and the destruction of beach land.
> i know he is texas and you are florida but i was reading of how beach front and property was destroyed, damaged by things in the past.
> proposals were talked about how it will all be fixed and restored back to a safer environment and properites improved._


Happy anniversary! Sorry I'm late to the party...
The dredging and rebuilding of the beaches along the gulf coast seemed to be an almost yearly event during the mid 2000's with all the Hurricanes. Sounds like San Blas didn't partake is just now going to do it.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _either that or the knobb creek.......
> 
> you talked about the bill passing in your area for the clean up of the erosion of the beach and the dredging process.
> 
> so i asked at what point will that make the rentals increase for an improved setting.
> 
> would hate to think that you will lose your regulars and new renters in the vacation homes due to the beach being washed away._





macraven said:


> _let me back track...
> there were some posting of you and buckeev talking about the troubles from mother nature and the destruction of beach land.
> i know he is texas and you are florida but i was reading of how beach front and property was destroyed, damaged by things in the past.
> proposals were talked about how it will all be fixed and restored back to a safer environment and properites improved._



Gotcha I just wasn't following. It's been a crazy week... or spring. It's been a crazy year... Anyways....
Thankfully no homes are in jeopardy yet. The pictures I shared the other day were from back in 2004 or 2005 I believe. We do not have any scenes like that right now. Scallop season was just decided to be closed due to the red tide last year which prevented spawning and the replenishing of the scallops. Season usually opens up around July 4th, but it will not open for 2016. The beach restoration is a preventative and on-going process that has to be done so that no houses will become endangered like they were back int he early 2000s. The beach restoration funding was just passed a few weeks ago. It's said that dredging will start hopefully within 12-18 months and be completed hopefully before the 2018 hurricane season. 

Thankfully anyone who is loyal to our beaches knows then long history Cape San Blas has had with erosion and if they are truly loyal it will not change their love of our area. I don't see it having a high impact on our future. Now, people will not be happy about the scallops not being able to be harvest this year, but they will get over it. I don't see the scalloping having any high impact on bookings (as most of my houses are already booked up for scallop season.) What it will impact is the number of people traveling down here for day trips and the tax revenue that comes in from that... as well as the extra spending people on day trips do because they typically fill up our restaurants. 

Now... next year is going to be touch and go while the dredging is happening. People are probably going to book later and price increases may not be able to be accomplished... They will want to know where the dredging is going to be taking place and when so they're probably not going to want to book very far out like we typically do. With the dredging comes trucks and construction sounds on the beach from beeping machinery which is rather annoying... but it has to be done or else Cape San Blas will cease to exist. We'll get through it though. We've done it before and we'll do it again. People will come back if they do leave us. Our tax revenue dollars were up over 30% last summer season. I don't believe we're in jeopardy of being forgotten again. 

I could be completely wrong to be optimistic, but I choose not to be completely distracted and stressed about something I cannot predict nor control. If we have a bad hurricane season this year this will be a totally different story... If we have one next year while the dredging is happening it will also be a very terrible story. We WILL lose houses and have to work on not only restoring but rebuilding if that happens. However, as of right now we're just in need of restoration not rebuilding. Does that make sense? I feel they're synonyms, but in my mind it makes sense.


----------



## macraven

Yes it makes sense
Ty both


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary! Sorry I'm late to the party...
> The dredging and rebuilding of the beaches along the gulf coast seemed to be an almost yearly event during the mid 2000's with all the Hurricanes. Sounds like San Blas didn't partake is just now going to do it.


We had one in 2009 after we lost a lot of houses. That's the only one we've ever had. Our beaches used to be VERY wide and we have pretty impressive dunes. After the one after another hits in the early 2000s we finally started being hurt.... You'd sad this so much better and without near as many words as me.  As you guys know I'm a little long winded...


----------



## macraven

But we love our tinyD just the way she is


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> We had one in 2009 after we lost a lot of houses. That's the only one we've ever had. Our beaches used to be VERY wide and we have pretty impressive dunes. After the one after another hits in the early 2000s we finally started being hurt.... You'd sad this so much better and without near as many words as me.  As you guys know I'm a little long winded...



It sucks it has to be done. Really takes away from the powder white sands appearance for a while.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> It sucks it has to be done. Really takes away from the powder white sands appearance for a while.


Yeah I wasn't happy at first. It sent all the broken shells up to the sand and I wasn't very happy about it. The sand was the same though... at least ours was. Just more shells. I would say it was a tiny bit darker? but it bleached out pretty quickly. I would say thats just from it being waterlogged for so long.


----------



## tinydancer09

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? I'm going out to my favorite pizza place and then to see the huntsman tonight. I hear it's great... not sure I'll follow much other than Hemsworth's face. Tomorrow I have a community dinner to attend. The even numbers are supposed to bring a vegetable and the odds are supposed to bring a meat or entree. Everyone's welcome to bring a dessert. We're even but we don't eat veggies so we're doing a huge thing of baked beans and cupcakes.


----------



## schumigirl

Is everyone getting lots of surveys from Universal this last week??

Just tried to watch the Exorcist again tonight in anticipation of HHN ..........see if it was any better than the first time.........nah.......still a big disappointment........just not scary. 

Second glass of wine being poured as I type...........


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? I'm going out to my favorite pizza place and then to see the huntsman tonight. I hear it's great... not sure I'll follow much other than Hemsworth's face. Tomorrow I have a community dinner to attend. The even numbers are supposed to bring a vegetable and the odds are supposed to bring a meat or entree. Everyone's welcome to bring a dessert. We're even but we don't eat veggies so we're doing a huge thing of baked beans and cupcakes.





_my days all blend together.
When twd was on tv, my week was planned around that.
pathetical, eh.......
there are some weeks where every day seems like a Monday from back in the days I worked full time.

i have no set schedule since we moved.
good thing our trash day is the same as our other place where we lived or it might not get out to the street for the correct day....


tinyD, have a great weekend
if you make those great cupcakes for the community dinner, they'll all be gone in a flash!

when i used to do potlucks/community dinners, i always started with the dessert table and worked backwards.
_


----------



## tink1957

Carole....I only received one survey this week.

I'm on my diet again so drink a glass for me ...I know it will be hard but I'm sure you'll manage  

We also had a catered cookout at work today...I cheated and ate steak...hard to turn down free food.  I did pass on the baked potatoes and desserts


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and thanks Mac for the October thread,  seems like some overlaps already.  Will be nice to say hello in person again.
> 
> Fair sailing for Janet and gang.  Hope the plane took off, unlike our airport earlier today.  All freeze for hours due to emergency landing of 2 planes.



_yes janet is probably sitting somwhere warm now and drinking something that has a little umbrella in it.......

yes, wanted to get the meet/greet thread up for this fall as i think hhn prices will be released in May.
going to keep the two threads separate and both a temporary sticky for the duration of HHN.
will unsticky both threads on November 1st.

plan to make it in a date order starting with first date of a person's stay.
homies can talk to each other in the thread or pm for personal info in order to meet up.

if you have suggestions just let me know._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole....I only received one survey this week.
> 
> I'm on my diet again so drink a glass for me ...I know it will be hard but I'm sure you'll manage



Lol........I'll force myself Vicki..........

Wine was nice.......had some real Greek olives in oil not brine....yuk, prosciutto, spicy chorizo and some nice Camembert.........

Diet is a real 4 lettered word tonight...........but worth it.........

Good luck with the diet.......not easy........


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Carole....I only received one survey this week.
> 
> I'm on my diet again so drink a glass for me ...I know it will be hard but I'm sure you'll manage
> 
> We also had a catered cookout at work today...I cheated and ate steak...hard to turn down free food.  I did pass on the baked potatoes and desserts





_passing on potatoes and desserts is so wrong in so many ways.....   _


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol........I'll force myself Vicki..........
> 
> Wine was nice.......had some real Greek olives in oil not brine....yuk, prosciutto, spicy chorizo and some nice Camembert.........
> 
> Diet is a real 4 lettered word tonight...........but worth it.........
> 
> Good luck with the diet.......not easy........




_i love olives but only the green ones.
have a glass of wine for me!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _yes janet is probably sitting somwhere warm now and drinking something that has a little umbrella in it.......
> 
> yes, wanted to get the meet/greet thread up for this fall as i think hhn prices will be released in May.
> going to keep the two threads separate and both a temporary sticky for the duration of HHN.
> will unsticky both threads on November 1st.
> 
> plan to make it in a date order starting with first date of a person's stay.
> homies can talk to each other in the thread or pm for personal info in order to meet up.
> 
> if you have suggestions just let me know._



I can visualise Janet sipping something exotic with an umberella..........

Will be nice to see your HHN thread back again this year........ 

Think I had a glass of wine for everyone tonight.......... Yes green olives for me too.........love them stuffed with fresh red chillis too........spicy!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Ok, bedtime for us over here.......it's Saturday already here.........last day of April.


----------



## macraven

_i agree, janet with a drink in both hands that hold little umbrellas.......


I'm thinking that hhn prices will be set in place in May and many will make decisions on when they are going then.


well, May is just around the corner, only a few days left of April......_


----------



## Monykalyn

Macraven-Happy Anniversary (sorry for the lateness)

@buckeev congrats on the grand-hope the pregnancy for her is smooth and easy!

@schumigirl - I found my hairstylist 5 years ago and love her! She is an artist with color and camouflaging the grays!  The hardest part of moving states has been finding a hairstylist I like and trust LOL.

did the ballgame (minor league) on Wednesday-course hubs goes for "best available" which turned out to be champion club-food buffet and drinks including alcohol.  Gorgeous day and chatted with people we knew in the club. Day drinking makes me sleepy so rest of day was shot LOL. Then met a girlfriend for a beer after work thursday-got to chatting and ended up staying through dinner.

Gotta work this weekend (hoping if I like the new job then I will quit this one and no more weekends.  Graduation is ONE WEEK from today for oldest DD.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## macraven

_thanks monyK !

you'll be all set for the summer if you like the new job and quit the present one.

sounds like a sweet deal to me..

graduation so soon?
first week of May?

when do the kids start school with gettint out that soon?

in northern Illinois, high school starts about august 16 (when ever that wednesday falls for that week) and is out May 31/June 1st on the thursday of that time period.

they do get off 4 days in october for fall break and a full two weeks at christmas/ny time each year.


a couple of non school days twice in the year for finals for each semester.

not sure how school schedules ae in Ga as only a couple of kids are in school in my neighborhood.
family across the street from us told me their spring break was in the 3rd week of April.
guess they go into June then before summer break._


----------



## tinydancer09

Where I am in Georgia we start school the first full week of August. graduation is always around the 21st.... I think I graduated on the 24th. We get fall break in October though (Whole week) and we get a whole week for Thanksgiving now. I want to say they took a week away from Christmas Break to give us that fall break though. We used to get four weeks and now we only get 2-3. By we I mean.... my Alma Mater. Since I still teach dance I kind of follow that schedule. Plus I have to keep up with it for the business as our business is based on tourist... mostly families and retired people. 

Huntsman was good. Recommend it. Unexpectedly funny. Also I love staring at hemsworth..... drooling. Had a great night with a best friend I haven't seen in a while. The one I made 60 cupcakes for. I guess I saw her that weekend but we were both running around. Haven't actually spent time with her in a few months. Her and I will be going to Universal in November as she finally read potter and watched all the movies... shes a bit obsessed now. She's jumping at the bit to go to the parks. 
It reached over 90 degrees down here today........ I should be able to just put the cupcakes outside tomorrow to let them bake. 

Sad to see the Earffel tower come down... end of an era. 

Hope everyone had a fantastic Friday and have a relaxing weekend. Think I'll go hunt some wine.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, another Saturday night in for us this weekend.........going to local pub for dinner though, then home for movie.

The high life..........

Holiday weekend here........although too cold to do anything nice......will shop instead.......DH is thrilled 

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Bluer101

Wow, sounds like everyone is busy busy too. I'm surprised some of you have such cold crappy weather still. We have had warm, no rain, very little clouds, and brilliant sunshine here all week. 

Got up early as DW and I have to take DS to a doctor checkup. Going to get in a morning drone flight, hit the doctors, and finally watch the new star wars on bluray tonight.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

Bluer, hope little bluer gets an A+ on his doc test/check up


----------



## tinydancer09

My computer is running at a snails pace for some reason. Turned it on 35
Minutes ago and haven't been able to send an email yet..... Scared to shut it down. It was running just fine last night. Maybe it's hungover or something


----------



## macraven

_computer headaches are the worse type to get.

i go nuts when my computer is acting screwy_


----------



## pcstang

My computers and I don't get along.


----------



## macraven

_now my iphone is giving me headaches._


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......I am very nervous about this new stylist......haven't met her yet.......other two girls I have known and they have done my hair for over 10 years........I'm sure it'll be fine......but wish I wasn't leaving for NY a week later......lol......yes I'm not great at day drinking either......makes me sleepy.......



Very quiet day today........didn't go shopping but made up for it with online shopping tonight......... It's so easy isn't it........

Ginger beer is my drink of choice tonight........spicy!!! 

Can't believe it's May tomorrow.......


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Bluer101

All electronics like me. 

Here is a shot from this mornings flight.






This was the other day at the beach, well I was way inland at work and flew out there.


----------



## macraven

I didn't know you flew out today.....


No one sent me that memo


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> All electronics like me.
> 
> Here is a shot from this mornings flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other day at the beach, well I was way inland at work and flew out there.


How far away can you fly that? App for your phone so you can see where it is? I know nothing about drones, as if you can't tell...


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I didn't know you flew out today.....
> 
> 
> No one sent me that memo


"Did you see the memo about this?...... Yeah. If you could just go ahead and make sure you do that from now on, that will be great. And uh, I’ll go ahead and make sure you get another copy of that memo. Mmmkay?" Name that movie  One of my business college favorites. 

 Also I think by flying out I think he means his drone not on a bird.


----------



## Bluer101

I view real time with my iPad. Depending on how high, signal strength, and such, you can get 1-4 miles out. With FAA rules cannot exceed 400 ft high. Top speed with no wind is around 35 mph and with tail wind I have been close to 60 mph. 

I love using the drone. It's great to see everything from that perspective. The pictures posted are scaled down from Photobucket. The original are crystal clear along with 1080p or 4K video.


----------



## tink1957

Cool pics Mr bluer...

Oh the joys of living in the country...Sasha was going crazy barking outside tonight so I looked out the door to see a snake curled up on top of my porch light   Danielle called her dad who lives next door and by the time he arrived the snake had disappeared...probably in the porch rafters...guess I'll have to go out the back door from now on...I hate snakes.

A condo on the beach is looking better and better as soon as I win the lottery I'm gone 

Good night homies... I'm sleeping with one eye open tonight 
Snakes, why did it have to be snakes?


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> "Did you see the memo about this?...... Yeah. If you could just go ahead and make sure you do that from now on, that will be great. And uh, I’ll go ahead and make sure you get another copy of that memo. Mmmkay?" Name that movie  One of my business college favorites.
> 
> Also I think by flying out I think he means his drone not on a bird.



That's my stapler! If I have to move one more time I'll burn this place down! 

Trying to think of clean comments for the DIS.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I view real time with my iPad. Depending on how high, signal strength, and such, you can get 1-4 miles out. With FAA rules cannot exceed 400 ft high. Top speed with no wind is around 35 mph and with tail wind I have been close to 60 mph.
> 
> I love using the drone. It's great to see everything from that perspective. The pictures posted are scaled down from Photobucket. The original are crystal clear along with 1080p or 4K video.


That's cool! May have to get one!


----------



## macraven

_yea  i figured he was playing with his christmas present.......lol



wait.......tink you never told me there are snakes in georgia....

keep them under your porch, don't send them to me......._


----------



## macraven

_office space is a hoot..!!_


----------



## macraven

_so now that many are up, i'm about to catch some zzzzzz's_


----------



## Kivara




----------



## Monykalyn

@macraven yeah oldest is out early- other 2 go for anothe 2 weeks. A few years back school system shifted starting earlier to so finals are before Christmas break instead of after. So the start midway through 2 week of August now.  Wish we got a fall break- would gladly have some time lopped off winter break (2 1/2 weeks) to have either full thanksgiving week of an October break

@schumigirl wow New York is close now! Never been so I hope you show some pics


----------



## macraven

May
Just does not seem like it yet



Morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

Rain and more rain.  Game is on.  Errands have been finished, quick meal, and on the road.  Warned DD to bring a towel and a change of clothes.  Will not have my leather seats be wet.

Take care all.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> That's my stapler! If I have to move one more time I'll burn this place down!
> 
> Trying to think of clean comments for the DIS.


I have a red stapler and mom doesn't doesn't understand my ramblings when she steals it. She also doesn't under stand why I say "I'm going to go all office place on this printer."  Dang it feels good to be a gangster...


Hope everyone is having a happy Sunday! Can't believe it's May already!


----------



## goNDmay9

happy sunday funday AND first day of May!!!  tons of rain today.  thunderstorms woke  me up in the middle of the night and then i had a strange nightmare.  *shudders* so didn't get much sleep.  at least the thunderstorms were quick.  i have the accuweather app on my phone and boy was it accurate.  

we officially opened our pool on Friday - YAY!  but it was so cold - i did not even put a toe in.  

love office space.  i worked at home depot corporate years ago and always laughed at the "flare" that they required.  ha.  

ps - i want a drone


----------



## schumigirl

Snakes!!!!! Vicki.......why'd it have to be snakes......I hate snakes too.........

MonyK will try with the pics........I adore NY and Long Island, fantastic place to visit! I have hundreds of pics from previous 2 visits.......my mother warned me not to put her on the Internet for everyone to see.......lol........


Still having bad weather here too.........but I can say.........I go to NY this month........


----------



## macraven

I wish we had rain

My flowers and yard need it


Agree with others, it doesn't seem like May today 
My diet goal for May 1st never worked out. .......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I wish we had rain
> 
> My flowers and yard need it
> 
> 
> Agree with others, it doesn't seem like May today
> My diet goal for May 1st never worked out. .......



Lol.......mine neither......think I'm 5lbs heavier than I was in January........

But I had fun doing it apparently..........


Still raining here........heating still on. Our flowers are looking kinda miserable.......they're drenched and frozen though........

Went to put dishwasher on and realised we were out of tablets for it........ Had to wash dishes by hand tonight!! Usually keep a spare full box........on shopping list for tomorrow..........


----------



## buckeev

Thanks All for the Well Wishes for the Winter GrandBaby!!! 

Rains keep blasting through, but fortunately not sitting on top of us for very long! No where for it to drain anymore!!! 

Sooo...Did any of you "SANrs" snag a Free Dining gig at the "Motherland" for a fall or "Winter" stay? 

We got two rooms at Caribbean Beach to stuff ourselves miserable before the USO portion!We still don't know for sure our exact numbers...but it'll likely be at  least six this trip....


----------



## macraven

I'll be at the motherland last week of September before I switch to the motherland

I booked wdw the day the end of school promo came out 
They had free dining as a choice based on which package you chose

I took a pass on the free dining package as I don't need the tickets
Booked room only

When I go solo there, free dining is not the best way for me economically

You on the other hand, it is like a gift or winning the power ball


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Back from vacay!  Will try and post some pics of the boys later (if they give me a chance),


----------



## macraven

Hooray

The Kfishes are back home safe and sound


No hospital visits for dad this year
That was so scary when you shares that with us last time


Looking forward to seeing our guppies and rest of the family having fun on vacation !


----------



## RAPstar

Hello from Seattle! I'm at a restaurant drinking apple habanero cider. Weeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Kivara

Sounds tasty (and spicy!) Robbie


----------



## macraven

_yum yum robbie!_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Hooray
> 
> The Kfishes are back home safe and sound
> 
> 
> No hospital visits for dad this year
> That was so scary when you shares that with us last time
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing our guppies and rest of the family having fun on vacation !



Thanks Mac!  Can't say that Dad hasn't had any hospital visits this year, but at least not any incidents on the way home from FL!  I will try to post some photos tomorrow....too tired from the long ride home and now my mind is totally spinning after watching Game of Thrones (and if any of you are fans, you know what I'm talking about).


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> I'll be at the motherland last week of September before I switch to the motherland
> 
> I booked wdw the day the end of school promo came out
> They had free dining as a choice based on which package you chose
> 
> I took a pass on the free dining package as I don't need the tickets
> Booked room only
> 
> When I go solo there, free dining is not the best way for me economically
> 
> You on the other hand, _*it is like a gift or winning the power bal*_l



Exactly! Especially considering how crazy expensive the Gage's mandatory character meals are!!!
I still have a bounce back deal booked for the Christmas week, but am probably gonna cancel it since I snagged the Free Dining gigs! It went live at 4:03 am Monday, and by 4:06 I had it in my shoppin' cart! I then proceeded to get the other room within 5 minutes.
As for the tickets, since several of us usually have APs, I book the minimum ticket requirement and then have the friendly CMs at Guest Services pull those off my reservation and print me hard tickets to use or upgrade at a later date. It's a pert-near full time job being a family travel planner dude!


----------



## macraven

_what do you mean nearly....
it *is* a full time job when you have to get rolling and book a package.


or rather i should say, wait for the release and drop everything when you see that specials have been released..


all the years i have gone to orlando for the motherland and darkside, i always avoided any dates that could have snow in the North.
one exception was two years ago for a trip from january 2nd to the 14th....
only dates one son could get time off his job so i booked everything 6 months out and prayed for no snow in january......
turned out no snow so no issues for flying.

but once at MK, we needed gloves, hat, and heavy jackets.
temps there were in the upper 30's.....

but, we managed the really cold days fine in the long run._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _what do you mean nearly....
> it *is* a full time job when you have to get rolling and book a package.
> 
> 
> or rather i should say, wait for the release and drop everything when you see that specials have been released..
> 
> 
> all the years i have gone to orlando for the motherland and darkside, i always avoided any dates that could have snow in the North.
> one exception was two years ago for a trip from january 2nd to the 14th....
> only dates one son could get time off his job so i booked everything 6 months out and prayed for no snow in january......
> turned out no snow so no issues for flying.
> 
> but once at MK, we needed gloves, hat, and heavy jackets.
> temps there were in the upper 30's.....
> 
> but, we managed the really cold days fine in the long run._


Oh gosh I think I remember that year. I felt so bad for all the fruit farmers. Those cold snaps are so hard on the strawberries. Think we mostly had California berries that year. People make fun of us when it gets that cold and start complaining... They don't realize a lot of what we do depends on the weather. Heck, during snow pocalypse most all of our houses had pipes burst and we realized that none of the older houses had emergency heat hooked up. Anyways I'll get off my random cold weather rant. I actually love it just hate it for all the farmers. 


Looks like it's going to be an extreme summer and just my opinion.. extreme winter too. We shall see....

Hello everyone! Happy Monday! Remember it's one Monday closer to your next vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.........hope you had an amazing trip......looking forward to seeing new pics of the boys.......

Robbie/Andy........wonders where you were last few days............habanero cider sounds like a fun place to get lost in......... Hope you're having fun.........

Buckeev..........people sometimes ask how I pass my time as I'm a lady of leisure by choice, think they think I do nothing .......you've given me a great idea..........I can say I plan trips!!! Not totally untrue as I'm helping friends plan right now........only trouble is my planning for ours takes about 2 hours all in.......although is menu reading considered planning??? I'm definitely a planner then if it is.........

Mac........in 2010 we left Orlando November 5th.........it was freezing! Went to do Downtown Disney luggage drop early am........we were shivering! Walked out of RPR and stared at each other..........had never felt cold in Orlando before.  All the Virgin Atlantic staff had Coats and gloves on.......one gave me a blanket while we waited to check in luggage as I had the thinnest top possible on.........that year they did have an exceptionally cold one too. Think after we got back to RPR we just ended up in the mall rest of the day till it was time to leave for airport as it was too cold to do anything else...........



Rain has stopped but it's blowing a gale outside..........typical bank holiday Monday.........

Not sure what we're doing today.........will get up soon and think about it then........

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## macraven

Monday again.....

Morning homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Monday again.....
> 
> Morning homies





Just popped home for lunch before heading back out to visit my friend who is 50 tomorrow..........ended up going into town after all........mobbed as weather was dreadful. Got what we needed and left.........torrential rain all the way home.........

Sun is shining now, and it's fairly warm........yay! 60F...........


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish - glad to hear vacation was awesome and safe ride home.  Long drives are tiring, with small kids, more tiring.  So nice if you post some pictures.  Very cute kids. 

Robbie- drink in hand, visiting the place you'll soon be living, life is good.

Mac, I'm with ya too, no free dining for the motherland.  I can get a military ticket, so room only for me.  If I was with my kids, or whole family, free dining would be more of a draw.  My DS is still a teen, and eats like a teen boy.  Teen girl, well, picky, but can also eat well when a good steak is involved. 

Great news for Buckeev.  Yep, my DH is not the vacation planner, so I do all the scouting and reservations. 

Man, that rain and 45 degree weather just made watching the race and game not fun at all.  Even with an umbrella, the wind was blowing, so I was wet, maybe not as wet as DD, but wet.  Poor DD, ran a 10 mile race in the rain, then played soccer in the rain.  The referee was not keeping track of the time, so the first half of the soccer game was 10 minutes longer.  That was a long game.  Both of us took a hot shower when we got home.  With the heavy traffic and 40,000, yes 40,000 people in the race, made traffic heavy.  Stop and go on the highway for several miles.   What a first day of May.  They said it might be close to 70..  Nope, day never got above 50.  Miserable.   

But that rain was good for the flowers and grass.  Bought a new rose plant, as our 50 or so year old one did not survive the winter last year.   I like the tea roses, so I am hoping this new one grows as big and lives as long as my old one.  I may not have to water every day, as a shower, or  heavier is listed for every day this week.  And a very cloudy, cool start to the day.

Schumi, sounds like the weather has improved.   Not much is fun in the rain, when it's cool. 







  Yep, and cool enough, I'm enjoying a large cup of tea.  May need several.  Caffeine in any form is welcome this morning.

and a funny:





and for Schumi, minions in Manhattan:


----------



## Bluer101

Monday stinks.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...thanks for the minions Lynne...coffee time for me


----------



## goNDmay9

Ugggh. Monday. 

@KStarfish82 welcome back!


----------



## pcstang

I know I'm not the only one here that feels like it's been forever since my last trip "home." It's only been two weeks but feels like forever. My wife just rolls her eyes at me when I say I'm ready to go again....


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in PC!  Long time before I'm home.  Think the summer will fly by, as both kids are working this year.

Ahhh, it's still Monday?


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I know I'm not the only one here that feels like it's been forever since my last trip "home." It's only been two weeks but feels like forever. My wife just rolls her eyes at me when I say I'm ready to go again....



Time you were back then.........that is a long gap.........


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I know I'm not the only one here that feels like it's been forever since my last trip "home." It's only been two weeks but feels like forever. My wife just rolls her eyes at me when I say I'm ready to go again....


I've been on UOR website looking at single day trips. I'm thinking I'm going to run away to Orlando one random day in May. Can't stomach the thought of not being back until NOVEMBER.


----------



## macraven

I'll run there with you


----------



## Robo56

If you happen to run away during the time I' am there in May let me know. I will make sure to say hi in person.


----------



## macraven

Better than that, you can run with us


----------



## schumigirl

I couldn't run the length of myself.........I did laugh to myself today when I was buying my new trainers and guy in store asked what type I needed and if I planned to use them for running.........told him he was too kind.......lol.......I don't look like someone who runs.......

Just off phone to my cousin in LI......making plans........going back to Fire Island as we loved it there, go to a couple of wineries which made me smile.......... And lots of restaurants.........

Quite enjoying this planning lark...........


----------



## Robo56

Haha they are pissing the cow off next door by mowing the field. Not sure why they chose to mow it they have a four legged grass eating machine. 

The cow looked like it was going to charge the guy on the mower. Went closer to the the back of my property to watch the show. I was either going to have to call for help For the guy after the cow turned the mower over  or be the recipient of flying steaks. Chose to hedge my bets.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Better than that, you can run with us



Sounds like a plan


----------



## Robo56

Ok have retreated back to my porch. 

Schumi my days of running are over. Do like a good pair of comfy trainers. Feet feel much better walking the parks in them. You will have to share a trip report on your New York visit if you have time with some pics. Winery visits sounds fun. Nice that you have family to visit on your trip also. Have a great time.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Haha they are pissing the cow off next door by mowing the field. Not sure why they chose to mow it they have a four legged grass eating machine.
> 
> The cow looked like it was going to charge the guy on the mower. Went closer to the the back of my property to watch the show. I was either going to have to call for help For the guy after the cow turned the mower over  or be the recipient of flying steaks. Chose to hedge my bets.


Fresh steaks for the win! We have cows across the street from us. Their mooing sure does speed up when it's cold out! But, better not go outside when the fields are getting prepped. Worst smell ever!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Better than that, you can run with us


I'm in!


----------



## Bluer101

PC, what's happening for July 4th?


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I've been on UOR website looking at single day trips. I'm thinking I'm going to run away to Orlando one random day in May. Can't stomach the thought of not being back until NOVEMBER.


I know your exit now..hell I could just shoot over 84 and picked you up. But, one day is not enough!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> PC, what's happening for July 4th?


We are renting a house from June 24th through July 1 south of WDW. No Disney, just to get all the kids together from Orlando, ours and Denver. My wife is trying to put the kabash on us staying longer after we are done with the house rental. She does not share my love for Universal Her birthday is the 5th of July also. I'm trying to figure how to make it work and I'm open to suggestions! I'll make it work somehow!


----------



## Bluer101

Um, drive home then come back?

Stay thru the 5th?


----------



## pcstang

I may just stay afterwards with the kids. My wife and I can drive separately and she can head home. I think my little guy is 40" now and my daughter is really close to 48" so they can both do a lot they have never done at US. They ask me almost daily when we are going back!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> I may just stay afterwards with the kids. My wife and I can drive separately and she can head home. I think my little guy is 40" now and my daughter is really close to 48" so they can both do a lot they have never done at US. They ask me almost daily when we are going back!



Well, that would work. As before my DS can do rides with them and if they don't DW does not mind watching outside the rides. 

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> We are renting a house from June 24th through July 1 south of WDW. No Disney, just to get all the kids together from Orlando, ours and Denver. My wife is trying to put the kabash on us staying longer after we are done with the house rental. She does not share my love for Universal Her birthday is the 5th of July also. I'm trying to figure how to make it work and I'm open to suggestions! I'll make it work somehow!


Since you said you are open for suggestions.....

Give her your credit card and tell her to have fun

That can open the doors for your extended stay


You can thank me later for my help


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I know your exit now..hell I could just shoot over 84 and picked you up. But, one day is not enough!


I'm not against it. One day isn't enough but I think it's all I could handle in the middle of May. I'm right in the middle of inventories and spring recital! 




pcstang said:


> We are renting a house from June 24th through July 1 south of WDW. No Disney, just to get all the kids together from Orlando, ours and Denver. My wife is trying to put the kabash on us staying longer after we are done with the house rental. She does not share my love for Universal Her birthday is the 5th of July also. I'm trying to figure how to make it work and I'm open to suggestions! I'll make it work somehow!


Would she not enjoy going to the hotel and hanging out at city walk?  You could treat her to the spa at PBH... lovely. Seems like a good birthday present to me but what do I know I'd be racing you to the hulk!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Since you said you are open for suggestions.....
> 
> Give her your credit card and tell her to have fun
> 
> That can open the doors for your extended stay
> 
> 
> You can thank me later for my help


I could get in trouble at the fossil store


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> I could get in trouble at the fossil store


Or-_in my case_-I could get in *BIG* trouble at several of the new Disney Springs Eatin' Joints!!! 

Many days, I spend so much time at my PCs doing artwork, it's a "natural progression" for me to check out USO, Disney and occasionally a few other spots we sneak off to, when time and money allow. Gage and I have made several _"Father/Son Fishing Trips_" (there actually _*NEVER *_has been any traditional fishing take place on those trips. He can't stand the smell of fish. I really shouldda done that DNA test thingie....) 
But, I guess you _COULD_ say we're fishing for characters, parade spots and various other things that he likes.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I may just stay afterwards with the kids. My wife and I can drive separately and she can head home. I think my little guy is 40" now and my daughter is really close to 48" so they can both do a lot they have never done at US. They ask me almost daily when we are going back!



That sounds like a plan!!

I have a husband who asks me daily how many days till we get back...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Kivara

Morning all. I've been here reading along  Counting down the days til we leave...I think I'm in that "not soon enough/too soon, I have so much to do" frame of mind right now 
Hope everyone is well! The flu is running crazy through my house, so here's hoping Tamiflu works well (never used it before)


----------



## Bluer101

Kivara said:


> Morning all. I've been here reading along  Counting down the days til we leave...I think I'm in that "not soon enough/too soon, I have so much to do" frame of mind right now
> Hope everyone is well! The flu is running crazy through my house, so here's hoping Tamiflu works well (never used it before)



It should work if you got it in time. It's not a cure but helps thru the symptoms. Get better.


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Bluer  It's actually the kiddos that have it..I think illnesses figure I have enough problems and leave me alone 

They got on the Tamiflu w/in the first 24 hours of symptoms showing, so here's hoping. It's state-wide testing week here, and they are a pain to try to make-up. First time I've heard my kids groan when the doctor said they had to take a few days off school.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> That sounds like a plan!!
> 
> I have a husband who asks me daily how many days till we get back...........


I assume you play the deaf ear at those times.


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> Thanks Bluer  It's actually the kiddos that have it..I think illnesses figure I have enough problems and leave me alone
> 
> They got on the Tamiflu w/in the first 24 hours of symptoms showing, so here's hoping. It's state-wide testing week here, and they are a pain to try to make-up. First time I've heard my kids groan when the doctor said they had to take a few days off school.


It's always a horror story when peeps get sick before a trip!

I have never tried tamuflu but hope it works!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy Day, keeping us wet all week.  Not supposed to clear until Sunday.  Cool enough, stupid need for winter clothes.  Oh well, welcome to May.  At least we're not at freezing at night so far.  Though low of 38 last night. 

Hope you kids are feeling better Kivara.  My DD is fighting a cold, and now seems to have given it to me.  I'm taking medicine round the clock, I hate being sick.

Enjoy this dreary (for us)  Tuesday all!


----------



## tinydancer09

It was supposed to rain all day but it's currently full sunshine and 85 degrees. The rain promised to bring cooler weather so I'm sitting at the window making sure it does as promised. 

Tamiflu always made me nauseous, but I never caught the flu. My sister avoids doctors at all costs so it's always too late for her when she gets it and gets to the doctor... so they write me a prescription as a deflective measure. Not sure if I just don't catch it or if it's the tamiflu. Hope it helps the kiddos get through the symptoms. Don't worry much if they lose their soup. It's just the tamiflu working lol


----------



## macraven

My lawn and flowers need rain


No rain in sight here


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the kiddos feel better Kivara and hope you stay flu free. Only ever had the real flu twice in my life.......wow! Have to laugh when folks have a cold and tell everyone they have the flu.......eh no......if you have the flu you certainly don't make work! 

Mac.......no rain here either.........it's been a beautiful day.......sunshine and light breeze all day.......got 3 loads of washing dried outside, now it's all been ironed and put away........love getting it all done in one day.....and new dress is lovely! 



Feeling very full after dinner.........sofa looks comfy for tonight..........


----------



## macraven

Did a spur of the moment Chinese buffet for a late lunch

Feel like I don't ever need to eat again now....

Of course that will all change when the sun comes up on Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_the weather must be keeping all the homies away from here today.........._


----------



## tinydancer09

No just business for me. We ended up getting maybe an hour of off and on showers. Weather man is still promising the weather to go back to the 70s for a few days though. Not holding my breath.

Got all my 2017 rates done through summer. I feel it's too early but people are asking..... Wondering how many of those people are aware of the beach re nourishment project  I hate being the one to "ruin" people's hopes and dreams.

Been pondering today weather or not people like the fact that I refer to mom and dad as mom and dad in the business... For a while I only referred to them as Chris and Teresa, but eh... Old habits die hard. We're a small family business and that's all we ever want to be so its not unprofessional right? What do you guys think? You call a small family business and are talking to me and I say something about mom(Teresa) like "mom handles all that so I'll get her to email you" do you think poorly on that?
These are the things I think about to distract me from bigger problems.


Hope everyone is having a wonderful week! And hope some of us are keeping away and recovering from sickness. Wine Wednesday!!! (Like we needed an excuse!)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _the weather must be keeping all the homies away from here today.........._



It is quiet.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

May the 4th be with you!  

Still fighting a sore throat and congestion.  Just took more medicine.  And when I wasn't feeling well last night, DD had the nerve to say, well, my cold was really short, guess I have a better immune system.  Deserved a punch for that remark.  Was proud of her though, guess that 10 mile race this week-end helped.  She bettered her time on the short track at the meet yesterday.  

Another rainy start to the day.  Seems like it's rinse and repeat every day, including the week-end now.  Perhaps the flowers and flora wanted a good, long soaking.  Puddles are now appearing more and more.  I guess how wet the grass is tonight will determine if soccer will be on.  

Enjoy your day, and enjoy an extra large cup of tea or coffee.  It's going to be that kind of day.


----------



## Lynne G

-  Hump Day Keisha!


----------



## buckeev

oops


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  Have my big mug of coffee . Coffee makes the morning better.

Lynne thanks for the camel and the minion Chewie. Hope you start to feel better soon and your weather settles down and you get some sun and warmth.

The count down to vacation is 16 days. Granddaughter has her finals this week at University and grandson gets out of school day before we leave for Universal. We are all excited about our upcoming trip.

Kivara hope your kiddos get well soon. Hope the Tamiflu helps and everyone recovers quickly so you all can have a great trip.

Schumi your countdown has started on your vacation too. Thats so nice that you and your mom take a vacation together. Sounds like you have planned some really nice outings for your trip.

Mac are you having your coffee this morning?


----------



## schumigirl

Only 16 days till you go Robo?? That came around quick! Although I am still shocked it's already May.......this year is flying past!

Yes, looking forward to trip with mum. We get the best of both worlds there.......5 days in the City and the rest of the time with family and mooching around Long Island.........can't be bad.........


Another beautiful but breezy day here........lovely to see the sun shining and vivid blue skies......makes you think about doing stuff in garden.......well, only thought about it so far.......... Guy who does our garden doesn't like me fiddling as I don't really know weeds from flowers........

Fresh Cromer crab for dinner tonight, bought some straight from the boat this morning........load of salad and made some Rosemary bread this afternoon.........one of our favourite meals......although DS is having Mac n cheese.......not really a crab fan........

Then out with a friend tonight, haven't seen her for a while........nice to catch up over glass of wine.......

Hope all are having a great Wednesday


----------



## Kivara

Thank you all for the well-wishes for my kiddos. DS#2 got prescribed the Tamiflu before he had any real symtpoms, so either it kicked it quick or he never really got the flu. DS#1 is acting normal again, but he still has that barking cough. Now, poor DH has it  so he's home today, snoring on the couch.

TinyD, thank you so much for posting about the nausea from Tamiflu, I was getting worried as both DH & DS#1 couldn't hold down anything the first day. Good to know it's just par for the course. And as per your Q, I think it all depends on who you are talking to if they find the mom/dad thing odd/unprofessional. I wouldn't, and I think most people who do business with you over and over, or just know the type of business you run, find it normal/quaint.  I say keep doing what you do!

Schumi, I hear you on the gardening, my DH always says I have a brown thumb...funny since everyone else in my family (even my dad) can grow beautiful plants. I, on the other hand, have successfully killed mint twice 

And to everyone, May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

how many cups of coffee have you drank so far Mac?

Kivara - sorry to hear of DH, but glad to hear kids are both better.  Now's the time to get ready for vacation!

Robo - 16 days.  That will fly by.  What a great trip to be with the grandkids.

Schumi - wow! Weeks left before you fly over the pond.  Should be lovely weather when you arrive in NY.
I do most of the gardening.  DH does not really care for it, but will do the dirty part of it when I show him where I want something taken out or put in.  We have really nice tulips that are almost done.  They make a colorful spring.  Have a nice night out with your friend.  Always good to catch up with friends you don't see often.


----------



## tinydancer09

@Kivara Im so glad I told you about how tamiflu makes me feel! I would imagine especially if you're also having flu symptoms that it would be an extra awful set of nausea. Glad to hear the kids are doing better! Now husband needs to get on board...


----------



## macraven

On last cup now


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just dropping by to say HI 

Kivara sorry to hear about DH but happy the kids are doing better. I sometimes don't know who is worse when sick DH or DS. Lol

Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday. Raining here so it is a yucky day. I hate this weather.


----------



## goNDmay9

ha ha ha ha!  i love this @Lynne G


----------



## goNDmay9

@Kivara  - yikes.  hoping the worst of it is over now.  at least you will be on vacay soon!

@Robo56 its almost here!  

@schumigirl have you mentioned yet where you all are staying in NYC?  Random info - hubby and i met b/c of a girls NYC trip!  

@macraven good wine + good friends = goodtimes!!

Only a few more days to go!  My poor 4 year old thinks we are going every time we get into the car!  I probably should have waited to tell her.  

OH!  @keishashadow i just remembered - i need to send you the bonnet creek contact info!  I have so much going on this week.  

Just finished my last work meeting and am going to fight ATL traffic.


----------



## macraven

But I don't drink wine...



I detest Atlantic traffic
Hit it on a Saturday and it was nuts


----------



## macraven

Universal's Islands of Adventure
Sep October 2016 Nov
*Sun* *Mon* *Tue* *Wed* *Thu* *Fri* *Sat*
25 26 27 28 29 30 1
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM
2
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 3
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 4
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 5
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 6
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 7
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 8
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM
9
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 10
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 11
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 12
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 13
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 14
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 15
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM
16
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 17
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 18
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 19
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 20
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 21
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 22
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM
23
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 24
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 25
09:00 AM - 07:00 PM 26
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 27
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 28
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 29
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM
30
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 31
09:00 AM - 08:00 PM 1 2 3 4 5



*Attraction Closures:*

The Incredible Hulk Coaster® Reopening Summer 2016




Universal Studios

Sep October 2016 Nov
*Sun* *Mon* *Tue* *Wed* *Thu* *Fri* *Sat*
25 26 27 28 29 30 1
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM
2
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 3
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 4
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 5
08:00 AM - 06:00 PM 6
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 7
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 8
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM
9
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 10
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 11
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 12
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 13
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 14
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 15
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM
16
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 17
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 18
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 19
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 20
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 21
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 22
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM
23
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 24
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 25
08:00 AM - 08:00 PM 26
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 27
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 28
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 29
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM
30
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 31
08:00 AM - 05:00 PM 1 2 3 4 5


_look at that....!!

i was checking park hours and decided to take a look at october.
surprised they have it listed already.
double surprised that every day in october the studios is open at 8 am........guess this means EE will be at 7 am every day.....

this is too much for me.
no way will i be hitting every morning that early entry.

i'm going to assume that studios will be expecting crowds.._


----------



## tinydancer09

@macraven seems strange to me since islands is the one getting the new attractions. Not sure what their logic is there. I'm sure there is some, just dont know what it might be.


----------



## macraven

_i agree.
i had to close out the window and reopen to make sure it was still listing the same park hours....unbelieveable...

with hhn happening, the parks stay crowded if all the hotels are booked up during the week for M-Th.
if that is the case, i can see having studios doing that 8:00 regular opening time.
EE would then be set at 7:00 am which i doubt i will hit not more than once in a two week stay......

could be that UO wants to pull more people into the studios side with that extra park hour for anyone at 8:00 to alleviate over crowding at IOA for hulk reopening and skull.
just a thought..
maybe it will help even out the crowds that way.
people that start at the studios, do parry hotter for a couple of hours then other things in the park before taking HE to the other side, will allow better wait lines for kong and hulk.

say the crowds leave the studios by 11:00 and then go to IOA for the rest of the day..
then it would only be two time periods where kong is tied up with long line waits....

i don't know but that was the only thing i could think of in trying to pull the crowds away from IOA at opening time._


----------



## buckeev

That's surprising that they have those posted already! I'm pretty sure it was well into summer time last year before October times were posted. Dimes-2-Donuts the wait times at the train are gonna be MASSIVE once Kong and Hulk open up...I'm still trying to make plans to do a "detour" to Orlando when Gage and I leave Baltimore on 10 jUL...(I actually have the flights booked, but with points so I can easily cancel if it doesn't work out.)


----------



## macraven

_i had a poster with a question about october dates.
it was mentioned that the studios would open at 8 am

i checked it out and there it was.
october has listed the entire month of operation.

now don't know if that will be changed but i was taken back on how early the released it on the site.

as some of you have realized, i don't get up with the sun in the morning.
early entry at 7am?????

no way.
well, maybe i'll do it once but i do have my limits._


----------



## tinydancer09

I think I've made it clear that I've never made it to early entry. Ever. I'm thinking about doing a tour at the motherland for my birthday and they're only before 9. That's going to be rough. I really should have done early entry this last trip as we only had 2 park days but... I think my friends might have fallen out had we. I finally got them to close down a park wth me though. TWICE. That's my favorite.... Walking the streets at night. I always take the long way to exit.

I used to tell people if I had to human before 9 or 10AM(be up, dressed, and out the door) I require chicken minis or a Hardee's biscuit. I had a boy that knew this and would deliver just that when he'd make me wake up early to see him. Really thought he was going to be a winner  now I know the winner is probably going to be the one who lets me sleep in 

Happy Thursday! You've made it to the other side of the week and the weekend is just around the bend now. Headed back to the coast this week. Mother's Day is this weekend and then moms birthday is the 16. She's been jonesing for pancake/breakfast so think I'm going to do that on Friday when I get there. mmmm bacon and grits.


----------



## pcstang

I've done EE once....that was enough for me. It was right after DA opened. I think it was a 7 am EE and we got there  at 5:45 and all the turnstiles were already 20 deep. It was fun but that's probably my one and only time doing it.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I've done EE once....that was enough for me. It was right after DA opened. I think it was a 7 am EE and we got there  at 5:45 and all the turnstiles were already 20 deep. It was fun but that's probably my one and only time doing it.


Yeah I just waited until December and got a 15minute wait and walked on singable rider 
Might I add it was raining and cold... And tourist are allergic to rain. I thought it was quite authentic. (Raining and cold in London... Who would have thunk it)


----------



## schumigirl

pc.......never made EE once..........woke up once with the intention of doing it......but nah......went back to sleep.......lol......much more civilised!

mac........definitely planning to pull crowds from IOA........nice that it's out there already........

Lynne and Kivara.......not being a good gardener is definitely a thing........I killed a cactus years ago that apparently was indestructible........lol........kinda gave up after that.........paying a couple of guys works out so much better! Kivara hope your husband feels better soon........

Yes goND, have our NYC and Long Island hotels sorted out long ago.........soon as flights were booked they were next on the list......how nice you met your husband like that......


Had nice catch up with friend last night........although the place we went to was bit annoying.........one waitress every time we ordered something kept saying oh that's to die for.........got very annoying after the first time.......and their menu had "food to die for" it..........hate that expression above all others!!! Sorry.......nothing is to die for......stupid expression.........did ask her to please stop saying it.......she looked at me as if I had 3 heads.......lol

But was nice night, had couple of cocktails and some nachos and duck spring rolls.........nice! 

Nice day again today......weather seems to be turning decent thank goodness......bedding and bathrooms today on the list of things to do........

Happy Thursday..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> But I don't drink wine...



I`ll drink yours too.........that's the nice, kind friend I am.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Great Thursday pictures Schumi.

Yeah, what is that with the hours Mac?  I actually had to look at your post like 5 times.  What?  I am a very early riser, and have been known to be in the parks for hours before the kids arrive.  Some days, though, I do sleep in.  I'm on vacation after all. 

Still not enjoying having a head cold.  I hate when my ears ring, and nose feels like after taking too much water in the nose after swimming.  Hasn't stopped me though. More medicine and lots of water drinking. 

My DH was so nice, he was mad at me for not leaving to drop his car off for service when he wanted to go, (he woke me up), on the way home, he agreed to take me out to dinner.  Was nicer yet, both kids were home, and had made dinner for all of us.  Double eating! LOL

So, once again, a gray start to the day, no sun has been seen for days, and more rain for us.  It's getting depressing.   I really like the sun most of the time.  It feels good this time of year.  We're at 45 today, hoping to be at least 50 by noon.  Depends on the thickness of the cloud cover.  By the looks of it, we'll be lucky to be 50.

Take care all, and have one awesome Thursday! It's 5 and 5 today.  5/5/16.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> I've done EE once....that was enough for me. It was right after DA opened. I think it was a 7 am EE and we got there  at 5:45 and all the turnstiles were already 20 deep. It was fun but that's probably my one and only time doing it.



We did EE once for DA the day after grand opening and once for IOA HP.


----------



## goNDmay9

@pcstang @tinydancer09 @Bluer101  No EE for us either!   My Mom and I ALSO planned, ummm, tried, ummm thought about doing it when were there for DA opening week.  I came on here and saw that there was already a line at 530AM.  No me gusta.  Back to sleep. 

@macraven @schumigirl i agree. i too think they are trying to even out the crowds.  that is the first thing i thought when you posted. 

@schumigirl i have a cactus that I would LOVE for you to come and kill!  Previous owners left one in a pot on the back deck.  Never paid much attention to the darn thing. I was giving DD4 (3 at the time) her bath - brushed her hair and everything and then noticed this awful scary looking growth ON HER HEAD.  In the front - just at her hairline.  My Dad is a retired PA (specialist in Urgent Care) who happened to visiting - so I called him in.  Yep.  Cactus quills.  Or whatever you call them.  She had bent down to look at the cactus and the top of her head hit the pricklies. They were about 30 - 40 LODGED in there quite nice.  And they were transparent so you could hardly see them.  She was super brave and let us pull them out one by one. And it took some muscle! Garbage people wouldn't take it so I just put it up on our retaining wall for now. Darn thing is just surviving. 

@Lynne G hope you feel better soon.  sending you good vibes for warmer weather and a boosted immune system!

@Kivara how is hubby feeling?

on another note - this week is teacher appreciation week.  i had no idea it was so involved!  monday was bring a treat for your teachers day, tuesday was bring a flower for each teacher day, wednesday - bring 2 dishes for their potluck lunch day, today is bring a card day and tomorrow is bring coffee and donuts for your teachers day. 

eeeks - my mom is a (now retired) teacher and i don't remember any of this!


----------



## Kivara

DH is doing a bit better, made it to work today anyhow  Hopefully we are in the final stretch of this. This week seems to have dragged! Can't wait to get out of the house this weekend...going to see Capt.America Saturday & get the boys new sandals and swim trunks for vacation...3 weeks and counting!

goND...try flooding that cactus with water. That's how I killed one. They love to dry out, and turn way to mushy when over-watered  That or "gift it" to your most annoying neighbor? haha


----------



## macraven




----------



## Monykalyn

Fly by-Hi all
Good to hear peeps on the mend
Did check out free dining dates-dates still available for when I checked...however for cost can do cruise for 4 of us...and I really want to do the cruise. Have got lots of PIN codes (and so has oldest DD). Even got an offer for 20% off select Disney cruises-too bad their prices are so dang high that even 20% off is still roughly twice other lines!

Did training for new job-since I am covering for a maternity leave the nursing homes I am covering won't be mine-need to talk to new boss and see if there will be enough places to cover after summer is over to work 2-3 days per week-when we talked initially it sounded like there would be. Want to give notice at current job by end of May...

Been very nice here-cooler (upper 60's to 70's) but supposed to start warming up (80's) and sunny. 
And my DD graduates TOMORROW!!! I am not OLD enough to have a high school graduate!! Taking her to get nails done after finals today.

My son was all ready for May the 4th yesterday. 

AAK-enough computer time-gotta clean house before my hair appointment at noon today!


----------



## Lynne G

a big WAHOO to Mony's DD.  Congratulations graduating tomorrow!   I have to wait a month, our high school does it the middle of June.  Cannot believe 18 years have gone by so fast.  Then I got little one 3 years after.  I am still learning to say my kid will be in college.  I'm not that old, right? 

And since we celebrate with our southern neighbors:






  Yep, good reason to raise a drink for this Mexican holiday.  


Time to search for something to eat, when not much tastes like it should right now.  Soup, but now I feel hot, so not sure.  I will find something though, not starving this cold.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


>


----------



## schumigirl

goND........that was nasty with your daughter and the cactus, bless her.......you should have just chucked it in the bin........yeah send it over.....it'll be gone in days! 

MonyK.......cool picture of the boy........congrats on DD graduating tomorrow........how lovely, but yes quite scary! My son graduates from University in July after finishing a Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering........can't believe he's 22!!! He actually had his last lecture today.......just a few assignments and he's done in 2 weeks.........where does the time go.......


We had heat today........real heat and sunshine........only reached 72f in our garden but after the cold weather we've had it was bliss.........

So all beds changed, washed and dried outside........love days like this........hope it stays a few days.


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> a big WAHOO to *Mony's DD.  Congratulations graduating tomorrow! *  I have to wait a month, our high school does it the middle of June.  Cannot believe 18 years have gone by so fast.  Then I got little one 3 years after.  I am still learning to say my kid will be in college.  I'm not that *old*, right?
> 
> And since we celebrate with our southern neighbors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, good reason to raise a drink for this Mexican holiday.
> 
> 
> Time to search for something to eat, when not much tastes like it should right now.  Soup, but now I feel hot, so not sure.  I will find something though, not starving this cold.



YEP!!! The years...They DEFINITELY FLY BY!!! Gage is graduating HS in exactly one month!!! (FOURTH kiddo for us to get through the same High School!!! "Only" 1 more left!!!)


----------



## macraven

_i've been a bump on the log today.
sitting and looking out the window.
but, no snow coming down so that is a good thing.......

monyK, congrats on the daughter's congrats for graduation tomorrow!
you are one proud mama and rightly so.



teacher appreciation week.....don't get me started.
when i was teaching last year, schools stopped all celebrating practices of bowing down to the teachers.
but administration did provide doughnuts and coffee in the break room for the morning.
i tell you, parents are more into the treats than the principals secretary ever was..........lol

Lynne, hope you are feeling better and will be good for the weekend 
it is more important to be well on weekends than weekdays.
you can still go to work sick but slack off some.
if you are sick on the weekend, you just blew your time at home bye bye.....
hope you are back to normal when you wake up on saturday!

looking over the past comments for the last 2 pages, majority rules that EE is not going to happen.
Lynne, Carole, Buckeev, tinyD, pcstang, bluer, goND and me won't be getting up with the chickens.

_
_we know monyk gets up with the chickens so i don't think she is on the above list...._



_i'm still trying to figure out all the cactus pins in goNd's daughter scalp..........._
_don't think she mentioned if her little cried about the pins hurting her._


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> I think I've made it clear that I've never made it to early entry. Ever. I'm thinking about doing a tour at the motherland for my birthday and they're only before 9. That's going to be rough. I really should have done early entry this last trip as we only had 2 park days but... I think my friends might have fallen out had we. I finally got them to close down a park wth me though. TWICE. That's my favorite.... Walking the streets at night. I always take the long way to exit.
> 
> I used to tell people if I had to human before 9 or 10AM(be up, dressed, and out the door) I require chicken minis or a Hardee's biscuit. I had a boy that knew this and would deliver just that when he'd make me wake up early to see him. _*Really thought he was going to be a winner*_  now I know the winner is probably going to be the one who lets me sleep in
> 
> Happy Thursday! You've made it to the other side of the week and the weekend is just around the bend now. Headed back to the coast this week. Mother's Day is this weekend and then moms birthday is the 16. She's been jonesing for pancake/breakfast so think I'm going to do that on Friday when I get there. mmmm bacon and grits.


...

HA! Poor-Poor-CORNFUSED TinyD! Guys. Winners. ...Good luck with that!!!  (Sez the father of FOUR girls!!! and of course-Gage.)


----------



## Monykalyn

Congrats to @buckeev  and @Lynn G on your graduating seniors too!!! Not sure where time went-my middle starts 9th grade in the fall and we will be looking at colleges for her soon
Schumi congrates on the university grad!

And Macraven is right-may not be actually up with the chickens (although it does depend on the light-definitely up before they are in winter when it is still dark at 7 am!) but I did EE both days we stayed at RPR...Family made it first day, 2nd day only one kid made it...LOL. 

Heck I did EMH at Disney-full day at Star Wars weekend-then closed down MK (EMH) one day last year. Was an EPIC day!! Especially as it was me and my girls (the boys wimped out and went back to Beach club to swim and sleep) went to MK til 2 am...Who sleeps at Disney? Or Universal?


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Congrats to @buckeev  and @Lynn G on your graduating seniors too!!! Not sure where time went-my middle starts 9th grade in the fall and we will be looking at colleges for her soon
> Schumi congrates on the university grad!
> 
> And Macraven is right-may not be actually up with the chickens (although it does depend on the light-definitely up before they are in winter when it is still dark at 7 am!) but I did EE both days we stayed at RPR...Family made it first day, 2nd day only one kid made it...LOL.
> 
> Heck I did EMH at Disney-full day at Star Wars weekend-then closed down MK (EMH) one day last year. Was an EPIC day!! Especially as it was me and my girls (the boys wimped out and went back to Beach club to swim and sleep) went to MK til 2 am...Who sleeps at Disney? Or Universal?


NOT ME! I can't hardly sleep in hotels, but when I do it's after 2 am.... I usually set my alarm for 9 which means I'm usually walking out of the hotel around 1030 because I hit snooze for 30 minutes.... Most the time I have to drug myself to sleep (Benadryl) so when I do finally fall asleep I'm super groggy waking up. I LOVE night time stuff though. When at Disney I love when they're open until midnight. I've even been there until after 1am before. LOVE LOVE LOVE! All the kids go home and it's such a different atmosphere. Plus you get a parade nearly to yourself. However, dark side doesn't get to do that as much because of the neighborhoods but... 

Busy dance day. I got all the dances done except the exit on one and the walk in on another. 2 weeks til rehearsals! 

Got home and my sister was planning our (her) Disney trip for my birthday. Of course if she liked universal we'd go there... She took the whole week off though so I am kind of obligated to plan something with her. Disney will work. Universal just does way more stuff for birthday people 

Now time to pack....


----------



## macraven

You are a great sister to do the motherland and celebrate her bday there

You two will have fun no matter where you go


I prefer melatonin over Benadryl for getting to sleep


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> ...
> 
> HA! Poor-Poor-CORNFUSED TinyD! Guys. Winners. ...Good luck with that!!!  (Sez the father of FOUR girls!!! and of course-Gage.)


Disney taught me one day my prince will come. Are you telling me this is all a SHAM?! say it aint so!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Disney taught me one day my prince will come. Are you telling me this is all a SHAM?! say it aint so!



_phooey on the prince line._

_keep your eyes on Shrek...._
_he'll be faithful and loads of fun especially if you like rolling in mud._


_you have lots of time until your one and only appears tinyD._


----------



## macraven

_i can't believe i have spent a long time trying to merge two threads into one.

i did it the first week i was a mod and doing the same steps but it's not working tonight.......dang.

tinyD, you know the two threads with the same title for hopping pot.
i laughed at your post of deja vu.....mainly because i was going back and forth from each thread and saying to myself, this is nuts, i just answered the question, where did it go....?
then i saw it was two different threads.   lol

i have the two threads near each other now but think i have a glitch as this is as good as it gets tonight._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i can't believe i have spent a long time trying to merge two threads into one.
> 
> i did it the first week i was a mod and doing the same steps but it's not working tonight.......dang.
> 
> tinyD, you know the two threads with the same title for hopping pot.
> i laughed at your post of deja vu.....mainly because i was going back and forth from each thread and saying to myself, this is nuts, i just answered the question, where did it go....?
> then i saw it was two different threads.   lol
> 
> i have the two threads near each other now but think i have a glitch as this is as good as it gets tonight._


I was going back into the first one I posted in to delete my comment as I realized the OTHER topic had answers and conversation in it... and you had already replied. so then I was like crap... "reply to mac and try to explain what I meant" oh no now she's replying to the other OH NO! lol


----------



## macraven

_i was doing the same thing and when i saw your post that it was a duplicate, i thought, i'm glad i have smart friends.......

you knew it was a duplicate post....._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i was doing the same thing and when i saw your post that it was a duplicate, i thought, i'm glad i have smart friends.......
> 
> you knew it was a duplicate post....._


I try my best on the "smart" thing. I usually don't catch on until a second too late.. haha. I try to state things outloud though like "Duplicate post" so that others will know to check the other topic in case the other answer is there and hopefully other's won't start talking in two different places about the same thing like we were doing. I'm not going to lie... it amused me for a good 30 minutes.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Friday...........it`s finally here.........although my husband wonders why I love Friday so much as he says every day is like a weekend to me apparently........he`s right  but gotta love Friday anyway.....

Grocery shopping done and we are going to be hotter than LA, Madrid and somewhere else........will wait and see.....we are right on the Coast so it tends to be a little cooler than inland. But, sun is shining.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh man Schumi.  We could really use some sun today, but it ain't gonna happen.   Glad to hear you are having a lovely day.

After a very wet night, a very wet day is starting.  Puddles and bigger puddles make up most of the roads this morning.  There's rain, and then there's okay, that's enough rain.  

Still congested, but at least it seems to be not as bad, so I'm hoping to sleep all week-end.  My kids asked what I wanted for Mother's Day.  Yep, sleep.  And, the coaches have been awesome.  No games or practices this week-end.  Wahoo!   No early out of the house.  

Kids want to see Civil War, so I guess I will go with them.  Some place to go on a rainy Friday night is welcome. And no, Mac, not that kind of soldiers, just super heroes.

Oh, and this week-end, I have to bring an appetizer to a party of teen girls and parents.  Thoughts?  I need great tasting, but easy.  Thanks!  My DD would be not happy with vegetables and dip.  Party pooper!


----------



## macraven

Friday morning with coffee

I don't know Lynne, maybe something sweet for the girls party?
Something with cream cheese?

Google appetizers is what I would do

Hope the feeling sick is gone soon for you

For Mother's Day I'll be in front of the tv for fear the dead
Not the best show but I do get to look at walkers


----------



## Lynne G

thanks Mac.  I was also thinking of a run to Sam's for a pre-made you cook.  Google is my friend too!  LOL


----------



## Squirlz

Hi everyone, my first post in this thread.  Great that it's Friday but that means I have just today to try to catch up on all our orders so we can leave for a one week trip on Sunday.  I also have to do a bunch of laundry, mow the lawn and pack.  And it looks like rain is inevitable during the 600 mile trip and I'm driving an open cockpit car.  I'd better get busy.  Happy Friday!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> thanks Mac.  I was also thinking of a run to Sam's for a pre-made you cook.  Google is my friend too!  LOL


You are a smart homie!!!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Hi everyone, my first post in this thread.  Great that it's Friday but that means I have just today to try to catch up on all our orders so we can leave for a one week trip on Sunday.  I also have to do a bunch of laundry, mow the lawn and pack.  And it looks like rain is inevitable during the 600 mile trip and I'm driving an open cockpit car.  I'd better get busy.  Happy Friday!






_To our newest homie_
_Squirlz!!!_

_Glad you are joining us here_
_Once you post in this home , you are one of us_

_We love adding more homies to our family_


_Once I go to my blue room, I can come back and colorize my post_
_My iMac is in that room_
_When I post on the iPhone I can't color and decorate my postings_
_Fat fingers and little smilie boxes are my downfall.... Lol_


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> We did EE once for DA the day after grand opening and once for IOA HP.


I finally found the pic the morning we went.


----------



## tinydancer09

@Lynne G what about fruit and dip? HAHA I do a cream cheese cool whip dip that I could eat by the spoon fills. Just block cream cheese, container of cool whip, little vanilla(maybe half tsp?), and powdered sugar to taste. Love it. My neighbors also enjoy buffalo chicken dip, chocolate delight, pigs in a blanket.... Well they eat nearly anything. Buffalo chicken dip is delicious with Tostitos or Fritos. Or Charlestown cheese dip! Ohh that's a crowd favorite around here


----------



## Lynne G

tinydancer09 said:


> @Lynne G what about fruit and dip? HAHA I do a cream cheese cool whip dip that I could eat by the spoon fills. Just block cream cheese, container of cool whip, little vanilla(maybe half tsp?), and powdered sugar to taste. Love it. My neighbors also enjoy buffalo chicken dip, chocolate delight, pigs in a blanket.... Well they eat nearly anything. Buffalo chicken dip is delicious with Tostitos or Fritos. Or Charlestown cheese dip! Ohh that's a crowd favorite around here





ooh thanks TinyD.  Great ideas.  I like easy.  LOL


----------



## KStarfish82

all

Thanks for the welcomes back.  Sorry I didn't deliver sooner...but here are some pics (of the kids, because let's face it, no one wants to see us )

Chewie and Chris!  He actually grabbed my father's hand and squeezed so hard that my dad screamed!




Lucas chilling by the pool




Chris getting his first "Disney" haircut at the Main Street Barber Shop at the Magic Kingdom




Two sleepy boys....and Lucas's first set of ears!




Chris telling Donald to look at the camera




The Family




Hope I didn't bore you!  

More pics will come....when we are back there in two weeks!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures Kfish.  Such a cute family.  And want a cutie Chris has become.  And sweet little one too. 

Raining like I was in the jungle, heavy down-pouring and thunder and lightning too.  Yeah, just want I want to walk in.  At least the wind hopefully will die down soon.  Hope my umbrella won't break.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......hope your rain stops enough to get your stuff organised for DD........

 Squirlz...........come back again and hang around on the thread.......a week till your trip?? Wow........


pc........that is one cute kid.........


KFish........absolutely beautiful children you have........little one is adorable and Christopher is just gorgeous! And you have another trip planned.......fabulous!!



Spent last half hour trying to add Skype to my newest iPad........holy moly.........what a carry on to register and set up.......needed my boy again........plan to Skype form NY back home, so definitely need it. Older iPad loses internet every so often........I hate technology........

I was hijacked just after lunch by three friends.........so ended up in cocktail bar having a few sips.......don't normally drink in the afternoon so paced myself........they just decided it was Friday and why not........love my friends 

Although that warm sunshine turned to sea mist coming in so got quite cool, was nice while it lasted! So definite quiet Friday night now.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Aww what kiddo cuties!!  DH got a haircut in MK one trip too. 

Been running all morning, first chance to sit and think I want to nap. Maybe I will go sit outside on deck...(80's and clear blue sky here)

It is graduation day and I am ready as far as "stuff' that needed to be done. Can't think about that too much  or that my firstborn is now grown and will be leaving and that the house will be emptier in a few months...nope not gonna think about that...


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish what a great looking family you have. The boys are so cute! I hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Lynne......hope your rain stops enough to get your stuff organised for DD........
> 
> Squirlz...........come back again and hang around on the thread.......a week till your trip?? Wow........
> 
> 
> .



No, we leave Sunday!  For 8 nights.  It's the annual gathering of MINI Coopers from all over the country.  Down in the southern foothills of the Smokies.  This will be my 11th year.  This is our second home.  Not really "ours" but we get the same cabin every year.


----------



## buckeev

Yo SQUIRLZ! WELCOME!!! Don't be scared...Just imagine riding Hulk..._(without a seating restraint)_...You're "sorta" safe here on this thread...just beware of Minion Spam....
Oh...and don't say anything bad about Redheads...Geez...... (Hi Mac)

_Robert_


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> No, we leave Sunday!  For 8 nights.  It's the annual gathering of MINI Coopers from all over the country.  Down in the southern foothills of the Smokies.  This will be my 11th year.  This is our second home.  Not really "ours" but we get the same cabin every year.
> 
> View attachment 166891



I should read properly but after 4 afternoon Cosmopolitan cocktails I read it wrong.........lol.......

It looks lovely there......



Buckeev..........minion spam???? Don't you like the minions............


----------



## Squirlz

buckeev said:


> Yo SQUIRLZ! WELCOME!!! Don't be scared...Just imagine riding Hulk..._(without a seating restraint)_...You're "sorta" safe here on this thread...just beware of Minion Spam....
> Oh...and don't say anything bad about Redheads...Geez...... (Hi Mac)
> 
> _Robert_


Not me...I LOVE redheads!


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz joining in on the welcome  nice cabin and cool car. Have fun on your trip. 

Pcstang what a cute little fella you have there. Who got who up that morning for EE?  He looks wide awake and ready to ride some rides.

KFish you are a beautiful family. The pics of your little ones are adorable.

Monykalyn what a pretty daughter you have. Congratulations to her on her granduation and to you for cheering her on. 

Lynne hope you are feeling better soon. Sending some sun your way  

Hey! Mrs bluer hope you and your crew are all doing well and planning another trip to your favorite place.

Tinyd you are a little bundle of energy. I get tired just reading all the stuff you do. Your dip ideas sound yummy. 

Mac I think I had my limit of caffeine today. 

Schumi chillin with friends and having cocktails is a nice way to spend the afternoon

I had to order some new luggage today. I forgot I had given away most of my luggage and needed to replace it. The new luggage is much more light weight and easy to manage. Haha that counts as you get older. The lighter the better.   Macy's has a nice sale going on right now so was pretty easy.

Enjoy the rest of your Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......new luggage is always nice......and lightweight too helps!

Can't be long till your trip now..........are you all organised? I'm sure your family is very excited too for the trip. 


Almost bedtime here........down side of afternoon cocktails........makes you sleepy........but, yes it was lovely


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*
*Hope everyone is doing well *


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> No, we leave Sunday!  For 8 nights.  It's the annual gathering of MINI Coopers from all over the country.  Down in the southern foothills of the Smokies.  This will be my 11th year.  This is our second home.  Not really "ours" but we get the same cabin every year.
> 
> View attachment 166891




_well i'm in georgia which is closer to the smokies than when i lived in chicago......
i'll google that event._


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Not me...I LOVE redheads!


_Squiriz, i named us homies the red headed step children of the Dis....

we are always over looked for the motherland.

so you're now one of the red headed kids too.

i'm a big teaser, so don't take offense to my red head joking._


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, your guppies are beautiful !!

Christopher still has the curly hair, so cute!_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _well i'm in georgia which is closer to the smokies than when i lived in chicago......
> i'll google that event._


It's called MINIs On The Dragon.  This year there will be about 700 MINIs and 900 people.  It's Woodstock for MINI people.


----------



## macraven

Looked it up
Over at the blue ridge area


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Looked it up
> Over at the blue ridge area


There's your excuse to hit the bbq place I told you about in blue ridge!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Hi StL.........less than 6 weeks till your trip.......


Happy Saturday.........our sunshine has been postponed till tomorrow....... fog right now........and very cool. But tomorrow looks much better right now.......

No real plans today.....Chinese takeout tonight......

Have a good one........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo......new luggage is always nice......and lightweight too helps!
> 
> Can't be long till your trip now..........are you all organised? I'm sure your family is very excited too for the trip.
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here........down side of afternoon cocktails........makes you sleepy........but, yes it was lovely



Schumi pretty much everything done for the the trip. Holding out on Discovery Cove plans until I am able to get a idea on the extended weather for the day I am planning on taking the grandchildren. It will be a surprise for them. They will know something is up when I tell them we have to get up early for that day. We don't do EE at the parks normally.  It's their vacation so we take the rhythm of things at their pace.

Schumi Congratulations to your son on his upcoming graduation from college. You and your husband must be so proud. A Masters degree in Chemical Engineering is something to be very proud of. 

Going to try and get some things planted today. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## marciemi

Another fly-by to say hi to everyone!  Been a crazy couple months of seemingly non-stop visitors and fun but finally settled down for a bit now.  Oldest son (Matt) graduated from Northeastern yesterday with his Masters in Computer Engineering - easy to find him in the crowd of black wearing his blue AF uniform!  He leaves Boston next week to head to Chantilly, VA (just west of DC) to work for the NRO (National Reconnaissance Office) on spy satellites.  Our first of 3 graduations in the next month plus!

 



Squirlz said:


> No, we leave Sunday!  For 8 nights.  It's the annual gathering of MINI Coopers from all over the country.  Down in the southern foothills of the Smokies.  This will be my 11th year.  This is our second home.  Not really "ours" but we get the same cabin every year.


  I'll have to pass that info on to Matt - he's been dying to buy a Mini since about starting HS.  He's been driving our 10+ year old Civic but now that he's heading to the real world I think will be looking again.  Sounds like a fun event!  And WELCOME Squirlz!!!!



Robo56 said:


> Schumi pretty much everything done for the the trip. Holding out on Discovery Cove plans until I am able to get a idea on the extended weather for the day I am planning on taking the grandchildren. It will be a surprise for them. They will know something is up when I tell them we have to get up early for that day. We don't do EE at the parks normally.  It's their vacation so we take the rhythm of things at their pace.


  When are you looking at DC?  We just booked it for one of the last available "cheap" passholder dates in early June - after my youngest son's graduation when he comes home for a bit as a graduation present for him.  Never done it so if you (or anyone) has any tips, we're looking forward to it!

@KStarfish82 - your pics are awesome and your kiddos are adorable!  The perfect times of cute kids and Disney - enjoy them and please feel free to share more pics - I think we all love seeing them!

One last pic of me & Penny for those of you who remember her - met up with her several times during the 2 weeks she was down here!



If anyone sees Janet flying by here after the cruise, tell her to check in with me so I can come say hi!    Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Saturday All!! Wow. A lot of littles graduating. Congratulations. It seems so far away for me but I already feel like it's flying by. @Monykalyn @Lynne G @schumigirl @marciemi did I forget anyone? 

@macraven nope. She didn't cry. Those things were in there for hours. She came up to me with one on her finger that I thought was a splinter from the deck hours before. She winced and held back tears when we pulled them out though. I wonder if it didn't hurt after the initial prick or something.  

@pcstang and @KStarfish82 love the pics of the littles. It is crazy seeing the park so empty! 

@tinydancer09 the last time we went to the motherland we had EMH til 2 AM. It. Was. A. Blast. We only had the one daughter then. She is such a trooper. 

@schumigirl reduce the wine!!! Bwahahahaha.  

@Squirlz WELCOME TO THE FRAY! I think I would look adorable in a mini. Do you all just love it?

@marciemi i was looking into DC for this trip too. I think we are going to wait tho. I have heard good things and really want to try it. Would love to hear everyone thoughts. Who all has here has gone?


----------



## goNDmay9

@Robo56 i adore getting new luggage!! Finally convinced Prince Charming / Shrek that we needed some late last year. My best friends Mom was a Mgr at Mori Luggage so unfortunately I got hooked on the good stuff.


----------



## Squirlz

We actually have 2 MINIs.  Same year, same color that we each bought new before we ever met.  We met through the MINI club when she lived in TN and I lived in MI.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi pretty much everything done for the the trip. Holding out on Discovery Cove plans until I am able to get a idea on the extended weather for the day I am planning on taking the grandchildren. It will be a surprise for them. They will know something is up when I tell them we have to get up early for that day. We don't do EE at the parks normally.  It's their vacation so we take the rhythm of things at their pace.
> 
> Schumi Congratulations to your son on his upcoming graduation from college. You and your husband must be so proud. A Masters degree in Chemical Engineering is something to be very proud of.
> 
> Going to try and get some things planted today. Have a great Saturday.



Oh that'll be a wonderful surprise for Grandkiddos........they will adore that I'll bet.......yep, they'll guess something is up when you tell them they have to be up, but bet they don't guess what it is........surprises are always good! How old are they........regardless, it's lovely you get to take them on such wonderful trips. 

Yes, we are incredibly proud of him. He is everything you'd want a son to be and more......I don't often talk about what he is doing and his University stuff, or personal stuff for that matter, nothing worse than over sharing your kids private lives,  but sometimes pride just takes over.......lol......

Definitely looking forward to his graduation in July. Already got my outfit......... Hope you enjoyed your gardening today Robo.......



No gardening here, it's freezing........fog hasn't lifted all day. Heating is on.


----------



## pcstang

Congratulations to Schumi and the others with the graduations! Must be proud parents! I have a long way to go before mine are going to be to that age. Sorry most of my pics have my kids in them but, thanks for the compliments. The only pics I usually take at UO are of the kids.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Congratulations to Schumi and the others with the graduations! Must proud parents! I have a long way to go before mine are going to be to that age. Sorry most of my pics have my kids in them but, thanks for the compliments. The only pics I usually take at UO are of the kids.



Thanks!

Your kids are adorable, it's lovely seeing their pics......they always look so happy in them! Pictures are special........


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> For Mother's Day I'll be in front of the tv for fear the dead
> Not the best show but I do get to look at walkers



I will be there with you!  The show is pretty blah - but I feel like it is getting better.  I think it is because I just don't connect with the main characters.  I am kind of rooting for the walkers! Anyone know how quickly AMC releases it to watch? I always DVR it and watch it slightly behind so I can ff past the commercials.  I am so spoiled I wonder if I can even watch it real time.


----------



## Robo56

goNDmay9 said:


> @Robo56 i adore getting new luggage!! Finally convinced Prince Charming / Shrek that we needed some late last year. My best friends Mom was a Mgr at Mori Luggage so unfortunately I got hooked on the good stuff.



Luggage now is so much nicer than years ago. It's like buying a purse. There are so many more nice choices.


----------



## macraven

I go nuts on buying purses.....


----------



## tinydancer09

@Robo56 I get tired doing all the things I do. One of dads workers woke me up at 8am this morning screwing in all the nails on the deck.Not a great start to the rental day. 



Squirlz said:


> It's called MINIs On The Dragon.  This year there will be about 700 MINIs and 900 people.  It's Woodstock for MINI people.


I'm a mini person but I don't own a mini. Does that count? 

@goNDmay9 right?! That's why I love doing the parties because the park stays open so law during them. The at the time boyfriend and I went back after dinner one night when my parents turned in and it was a completely different atmosphere. The parties are just different in themselves. Looking forward to MNSSHP this year. We'll see how long my sister can hang in there. She's an early bird 


At the coast. Rental turn day was today and again tomorrow. Not much exciting happened other than one of our houses lost about 20 feet of beach this week due to the winds and currents... Supposed to be windy and currenty(new word) all week. Should be interesting. Water very close to touching Boardwalk...i was trying to upload a picture but it wouldn't let me. Maybe I'll be able to get you guys a sunset before I leave Monday. 

Happy Sunday fun day! Someone relax enough for me!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm a mini person but I don't own a mini. Does that count?





Hahahahhahahahahahaha
Thanks for bringing me out of my Saturday night funk


You are a hoot !!


----------



## macraven

Don't worry
I won't call you "mini" tinyD

You'll always just be our tinyD


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Mother`s Day to all mummies in the USA.........Hope you have a wonderful day.......

We had Mother`s Day way back in March.......I think we share the same Father`s Day.....odd MD is different......




macraven said:


> I go nuts on buying purses.....



OK, what you call a purse is what I would call a handbag??? We keep money, credit cards and such in purses inside our handbags.......lol......is that correct???  I love handbags.......they always fit.......


Fog was thick like soup this morning.......starting to clear now, will be nice when it does. Will wait till this afternoon before we go out today I think, no sense in driving in it if you don't have to.

Quiet day though..........DH has taken tomorrow off so we may go out for the day, I`m sure some shopping will be involved somewhere....love a day out!

Have a great Sunday.......

Janet......you`re home now........


----------



## goNDmay9

@tinydancer09 i am a "mini"!!! Another nocturnal mini. I knew I liked you.

So a few hours ago a typed a post and the site was down. I forgot everything I typed except for the above. We are now on the road! Woot woot. Mummy dust to all!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Mummy Day to all you mothers out there!


----------



## tink1957

Happy Mother's day to all the mommies

GoND...have a great trip...


----------



## macraven

Oh I keep forgetting the Queens English 
You schumi are a great translator
I think you were secretly born in the states and then the stork decided to move you to Scotland 
Lol

Handbag is also used as purse here
Same thing
Past generations called it handbag
My female relatives also called it handbag

Purse is shorter to spell ....


----------



## keishashadow

hola me amigos!

sitting in sweet suite at PBH.  going to head outside to enjoy the weather.  

cruise was great, found myself looking forward to Orlando though -such a geek.

will be continuing the low-key trip vibe this week as the mr has been ill. what better place to regroup than here

Happy Mommies Day to my SAN sistas.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers!!!


----------



## Squirlz

Getting ready to leave on our MINI adventure.  We'll drive 3-400 miles today then the rest tomorow.  Looks like a little rain in Kentucky.


----------



## Monykalyn

On our way to Branson to spend a few hours at Silver Dollar City- gorgeous day here. Gotta get the roller coaster fix in.

Happy Mothers Day to all!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Mothers Day!!! Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I go nuts on buying purses.....



Me too. The granddaughters and daughter-in-law are happy recipients of my purse shopping


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mother's Day to all the homie moms.  

Rain to wake we up at 7am, now clouds and sun.  Hoping that was all the rain we see today.  

Was returning late last night and wondered why the car ahead up the hill was creeping slowly when no other car in sight, but mine.  He then shot ahead, and as I went up the hill, more than a few eyes caught mine.  Stay there deer.  No bolting in the road, please.  Thankfully, a quiet night.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Mothers today to all the SAN MOM's and all the SAN fella's wives. 

 A SPECIAL MOTHERS DAY SHOUT OUT TO THE MOTHER OF SAN MACRAVEN......WITHOUT YOU WE WOUND'NT HAVE A SAN HOME TO HANG OUT IN. 

Hope you are all being spoiled and pampered. You deserve it.


----------



## pcstang

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! Guess I better get my butt in gear and get some trips booked! I think the fridge is finally fixed. Had a water line leak too so had to have the drywall cut out to find it. Finally figured out the water line to the ice maker was missing the gaskets at the connections. It's only money I guess!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oh I keep forgetting the Queens English
> You schumi are a great translator
> I think you were secretly born in the states and then the stork decided to move you to Scotland
> Lol
> 
> Handbag is also used as purse here
> Same thing
> Past generations called it handbag
> My female relatives also called it handbag
> 
> Purse is shorter to spell ....



Lol.......no one ever tells me I speak the Queens English........Except when I'm being ultra polite to someone who has annoyed me. I think I'm kinda American too........



keishashadow said:


> hola me amigos!
> 
> sitting in sweet suite at PBH.  going to head outside to enjoy the weather.
> 
> cruise was great, found myself looking forward to Orlando though -such a geek.
> 
> will be continuing the low-key trip vibe this week as the mr has been ill. what better place to regroup than here
> 
> Happy Mommies Day to my SAN sistas.



 Sounds a fabulous way to spend Mothers Day........hope the mister feels better........have a totally relaxing week at a slow pace.........lots of stops for refreshments helps I heard.........lol........if you see my mate Harry this week say hi for me..........



pcstang said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moms! Guess I better get my butt in gear and get some trips booked! I think the fridge is finally fixed. Had a water line leak too so had to have the drywall cut out to find it. Finally figured out the water line to the ice maker was missing the gaskets at the connections. It's only money I guess!



Money comes and goes ........least it's sorted now........yes you need to get back to Orlando.......it's been a while.....


Fog finally cleared and sun has been shining..........went for a walk on the beach as it was so nice and the darned fog rolled back in again, was so spooky how quickly it happened.......really was like The Fog movie!! The original of course, never watched the remake.

Spicy pulled pork for dinner tonight with southern fried wedges and roasted peppers........nice! 

Glass of wine tonight as DH has day off tomorrow.......it's like a long weekend again........


----------



## Squirlz

We're in a hotel in Berea KY, waiting for pizza delivery.  I drove this thing 420 miles today.  I'm wiped!


----------



## marciemi

Squirlz said:


> We're in a hotel in Berea KY, waiting for pizza delivery.  I drove this thing 420 miles today.  I'm wiped!
> 
> View attachment 167308


Um, that doesn't look like a Mini.


----------



## buckeev

Happy Mudder's Day to you Mudders!!! 


Fine ride there Squirlz! Oh to be young again!...Naaaaahhh..never mind. Knowing now what I didn't know then-(or didn't want to listen to), it wouldn't be near as much _*fun*_ the second time around...


----------



## Squirlz

marciemi said:


> Um, that doesn't look like a Mini.


I know, we're actually not taking a MINI this year.  Everybody there loves cars of all kinds, and we are elder statespersons, so we're driving this and my Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev you said it all.....

But it would be fun to dream of taking that other path in life



All this time I have posted " squirlz"

Tonight I put my Walgreen readers on and see it is really squirlz

The i and l just kind of blended together, oops


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Buckeev you said it all.....
> 
> But it would be fun to dream of taking that other path in life
> 
> 
> 
> All this time I have posted " squirlz"
> 
> Tonight I put my Walgreen readers on and see it is really squirlz
> 
> The i and l just kind of blended together, oops


You can call me anything.  Just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> All this time I have posted " *squirlz*"
> 
> Tonight I put my Walgreen readers on and see it is really *squirlz*
> 
> The i and l just kind of blended together, oops


wait... isn't that the same thing? Maybe not. I've been cleaning kitchens all day and my brain is kind of shot. 

Headed home tomorrow. Got 13 of 18 inventories done... Mom promised to do one next weekend. That leaves me with 4 to do in one Saturday. Should be doable unless I have to clean the kitchens like the ones this weekend. The iron fist is about to come down. Okay.. more like a chocolate covered prune. Nice on the outside... good for you on the inside. Constructive criticism wins warns when done correctly.

Hope everyone had a happy mothers day! Well the moms at least... dad's and kids should have been slaving away for the mom's


----------



## macraven

Well I had the I instead of the letter l for squirlz
But if I squint it does look the same

There is another poster that has been in the UO forums the last month

I alway have to Reread the posts that he makes
He is squirrel , that is his screen name
He asks questions about smoking as he is allergic to all smoke

But all the squirrel and  variations of that spelling are planning trips so I have to Reread their questions/ statements  before I answer

Anywho sounds like you have been working hard this weekend and still have more kitchens to do next week


----------



## tinydancer09

Gotcha Mac. I'm following now. 

Anyone catch the teaser about the hulk they released today? It's not much... Even by teaser standards. I'm just hoping the hulk no longer smashes my head into a migraine.


----------



## RAPstar

Long story short, not moving to Seattle, but more than likely doing HHN in October (YAY KONG WILL BE OPEN!!!!!)


----------



## Lynne G

Short stories are good Robbie.  Thanks for the update.  And, if you're in Orlando any time in the first 2 weeks of October, maybe a DISmeet.  Hope all is well with you.

TinyD - wish I had your energies.  Glad to hear you are home now.  Shame to hear of some of the loss of the beach.  That happens at the Jersey shore quite often too.  There are more and more laws now not letting you build too close to the beach.

Squirlz, quite a ride.  Nice car.  That must have been fun driving that for such a long distance.  Like your helmet too.

Yay! It feels like first time in a week, we have a sunny start to today.  Mind you, we are still below average temps for May, and once again, chance of rain every day this week.  I still can't put away some of my winter clothes.  Come on.  I want to not have to wear a jacket soon.






   So hope all has a great day!  It's Monday homies!

And for Mac, hope the kitties didn't wake you up too early:


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! Congrats to all the graduates...Welcome Squirlz! Off to catch up on housework; been a crazy busy weekend. Less than 3 weeks til the Dark Side for us, and somehow DH's shorts are missing...odd. Might need to run by Wal*Mart tonight


----------



## Squirlz

Another 200 miles and we will be at one of our favorite places with hundreds of friends, many of whom we only see once a year.  A lot of stories have been created around this fire pit!


----------



## macraven

I know it is Monday when I see the kitty Lynne posted 
That and the coffee .....

Looks like we are missing our early birds here this morning 
Hope they will be here soon

For the first time in my life I can not complain about the weather
No more snow is the land I live in now
Seems so wrong when we had to put the air on during April 

About to leave for doing a few errands

I'll count noses here when I get back


Happy Monday homies !


----------



## goNDmay9

Hey homies!! @keishashadow are you seriously right down the street?? Hanging at RPR about to head to the parks. Having an issue with the front wheel of the bob. Waiting for maintenance to bring us some tools.

Looking out the window. I was trying to remember what the view was before sapphire falls. Was it just trees?

@Squirlz wow. That is a really cool car!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Long story short, not moving to Seattle, but more than likely doing HHN in October (YAY KONG WILL BE OPEN!!!!!)



Long as you're happy.......if that doesn't sound too naff..........



Kivara said:


> Morning all! Congrats to all the graduates...Welcome Squirlz! Off to catch up on housework; been a crazy busy weekend. Less than 3 weeks til the Dark Side for us, and somehow DH's shorts are missing...odd. Might need to run by Wal*Mart tonight



3 weeks will fly past..........



goNDmay9 said:


> Hey homies!! @keishashadow are you seriously right down the street?? Hanging at RPR about to head to the parks. Having an issue with the front wheel of the bob. Waiting for maintenance to bring us some tools.
> 
> Looking out the window. I was trying to remember what the view was before sapphire falls. Was it just trees?



Have fun!!!

Before Sapphire you could see Cabana Bay......before that you could see over towards Turkey Lake Road......and lots of trees.



Absolutely exhausted.

Got up very early this morning and went up to Harrogate for the day.........beautiful spa town with some beautiful shops.........shopped a lot........had lovely lunch in hotel restaurant and sat around in the sun for a while.......gorgeous day......didn't even need a jacket!

But, whooped! I keep saying I'm not a shopper.........


----------



## macraven

Sounds like two of our homies are at the darkside and did not realize it until this afternoon
Hope NDgo and Keisha can find each other
Might be hard to do as half of us don't know what everyone looks like... Duh

Robbie/Andy hope you will be able to hit the darkside this fall 
When did you get back from Seattle ?

Now I forgot what else I planned to say
Another blonde moment


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, I got back yesterday.


----------



## macraven

Did you have to go to work today ?

One question if you can help
I booked Mr Mac a flight where he has to switch planes in Seattle / Tacoma airport

Is this a large airport with terminals very far apart
Found cheaper prices here rather than another state


----------



## macraven

Is everyone in bed already ?

Even tinyD and buckeev?


Seems like no one is awake now
Or could be they have a life... Lol


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Is everyone in bed already ?
> 
> Even tinyD and buckeev?
> 
> 
> Seems like no one is awake now
> Or could be they have a life... Lol


Just busy per usual. Got back from coast, had to make a few hundred copies for dance studio, then recital prep, then grocery shopping... Then catching up everything I missed work wise today.

Dog got into some ham. Now I'm on sick patrol with her. Usually the salt content makes them upheave. Sigh...

Moms coming into town tomorrow (after I was just at her place) and we're going to pick out the remaining granite pieces. Sister and mom going back to coast Thursday and I'll have the house to myself. Weeeeee

Hope everyone had a MARVELous Monday! (And not a manic one like me)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is everyone in bed already ?



Well, I was but.......I'm up now, well, I'm awake if not actually up yet!!! And everyone is in bed.........even pcstang by looks of it.......we sometimes pass at this time if he's been mooching up late.........


Went to bed so early last night, and slept ok for first few hours......then woke around 3 and couldn't get back over. But now I deciding whether to go back to sleep or get up.....think I'll get up and do something, looks lovely outside again today.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Bit of a narcissistic post here, but a couple of folks asked to see pics of last visit to NY..........and since it`s 2 weeks today till me and my mum are back again .....I`ll post a few..........bottom 3 pics are Fire Island.

My mum is in loads of pics and doesn't like the idea of me posting her picture so I won`t lol.......


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my coffee fix for the day checking out what's happening with the SAN family 
 
Carole beautiful pictures of your New York trip.  As always you were smiling so you must have had a great time. Like the pic in front of Tiffany. Never hurts to do a little retail therapy


----------



## Robo56

Going to be raining for the next few days. Weather pattern has settled in the area. Have a little shopping to do.

Sounds like goNDmay9 and Keisha are at our favorite place Universal. Hope you are all having a great time.

Lynne hope you are feeling better and have some sun in your area.

Squirlz i think it is so nice that you and your wife have fun with your car rallies. What kind of vehicle is that black one you drove to your rally? I had always wanted a corvette. Came home from work one day and opened the garage and my husband had one there in my favorite color. Dealer said take it home and see if she likes it. Took it on a test drive and i felt every bump and crease line in the highway. Loved the look of the car, but could not imagine taking a road trip in it.


----------



## Bluer101

Carole, pictures are great. I see you have the biggest smile in front of Tiffany & CO.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> Going to be raining for the next few days. Weather pattern has settled in the area. Have a little shopping to do.
> 
> Sounds like goNDmay9 and Keisha are at our favorite place Universal. Hope you are all having a great time.
> 
> Lynne hope you are feeling better and have some sun in your area.
> 
> Squirlz i think it is so nice that you and your wife have fun with your car rallies. What kind of vehicle is that black one you drove to your rally? I had always wanted a corvette. Came home from work one day and opened the garage and my husband had one there in my favorite color. Dealer said take it home and see if she likes it. Took it on a test drive and i felt every bump and crease line in the highway. Loved the look of the car, but could not imagine taking a road trip in it.


The black one is a Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.  565 HP, 190 MPH.  Aluminum supercharged V8.  My Wife calls it The Beast.  She drove it down here while I drove the Morgan.


----------



## macraven

Big difference in size of the two cars
I can see why she likes driving the beast


----------



## pcstang

Those caddies are beasts! Very nice Morgan also!


----------



## pcstang

Schumi - I love NY city! Waiting for the kids to get older before I take them.


----------



## RAPstar

Mac, due to jet lag and overall tiredness I called in yesterday. The SEATAC airport isn't huge.

Looking at Sept 30-Oct 9 for my trip. Booked the Clarion across the street for now, but may try for onsite. Maybe. It's getting so expensive now. But the early entry seems worth the extra. I just have to look at how much I can save first. Luckily, I still have the power pass AP I bought.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks.......I do like to take pictures.........love em all!!

Yes, Tiffany was definitely a highlight........well, NYC and LI are both just amazing........loved all of it, can't wait to get back! 

Yes PC wait till they're older........I didn't expect to love it as much as I did.......but after first visit in 2013 I was desperate to get back, 2014 was much better as we stayed longer.........I tell dh I may take him one day too........lol.......


Off out to see a friend tonight, not a late night just heading to her house for coffee and chat......won't see her after this till mid August. 

Hope everyone's good........


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz said:


> The black one is a Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.  565 HP, 190 MPH.  Aluminum supercharged V8.  My Wife calls it The Beast.  She drove it down here while I drove the Morgan.View attachment 167544



I can see your 3 wheel Morgan more clearly now. It's green. It looked black to me in the other picture. Is that a rough riding vehicle? Bet that cadiallac beast is a more comfy ride then the Morgan. Looks like you and your wife have a nice cabin. Kentucky and Tennessee has some pretty scenery.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> I can see your 3 wheel Morgan more clearly now. It's green. It looked black to me in the other picture. Is that a rough riding vehicle? Bet that cadiallac beast is a more comfy ride then the Morgan. Looks like you and your wife have a nice cabin. Kentucky and Tennessee has some pretty scenery.


It's rough but it's fun and quite an adventure.  There's a real feeling of accomplishment when you complete a 600 mile drive.  People down here don't believe we drove it all the way here!


----------



## schumigirl

Back home........we have heating on again..........gone very chilly!!!

Wish we could get some warm weather for more than 2 days at a time! Fog is back.......dh just came to pick me up and it's not great to drive in. Glad to be home.

Off to bed early I think...........


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Looks like next month is going to be a month of driving cause we have our drive to the dark side and then we get back the following weekend we have to drive to Michigan to pick up youngest DS cause he wants to come back home LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Oh.......what a shame it didn't work out........still, your good lady will be happy to have him back home I'm sure............. Hope he's ok. 

Can't be long till your trip now.......


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Oh.......what a shame it didn't work out........still, your good lady will be happy to have him back home I'm sure............. Hope he's ok.
> 
> Can't be long till your trip now.......


Yes she is cause he wanted to come back on the bus but she wants to pick him up and we only have about 39 days


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of miles on your car KY.  What we do for our kids.

Thanks Robo, feeling better, just left with a nasty cough that I hope stops soon.  No sun for us.  Rain again today, and only in the 50's.  I am with Schumi.  Had to keep the heater on.  Still wearing a sweater.  Not going to be much warmer all week.  Who knew we would still be wearing winter clothes in May.

Neat cars Squirlz.  That car does look like a beast.

Chilling with some tea.  House feels cool.  Cooked a turkey breast, and then to keep the kitchen warm, baked some chocolate chip cookies too.  I can see a nice left over lunch unless my DH goes to town and eats what is left.  Well, no cookies, kids made them disappear in minutes.

Chill and enjoy your evening all.


----------



## ky07

Lynne G said:


> Lots of miles on your car KY.  What we do for our kids.
> 
> Thanks Robo, feeling better, just left with a nasty cough that I hope stops soon.  No sun for us.  Rain again today, and only in the 50's.  I am with Schumi.  Had to keep the heater on.  Still wearing a sweater.  Not going to be much warmer all week.  Who knew we would still be wearing winter clothes in May.
> 
> Neat cars Squirlz.  That car does look like a beast.
> 
> Chilling with some tea.  House feels cool.  Cooked a turkey breast, and then to keep the kitchen warm, baked some chocolate chip cookies too.  I can see a nice left over lunch unless my DH goes to town and eats what is left.  Well, no cookies, kids made them disappear in minutes.
> 
> Chill and enjoy your evening all.


Oh I know but what's over 2400 miles to make DW happy


----------



## RAPstar

So I went ahead and reserved the new Sapphire hotel just in case. I can just barely squeak through the trip with that as long as HHN tix don't go up too much this year. Since I'm going later than I have been, I may have to get the FF+ plus pass with express. Which means I'd have to go OOP for the two Saturdays I'm there, or just skip Saturdays, which may be beneficial since it looks like I'd have to fly out early Sunday. Or Monday. Wheeeeeee, planning!


----------



## Robo56

ky07 said:


> Oh I know but what's over 2400 miles to make DW happy



Happy wife happy life. Sounds like she will feel so much better to have your fella back home. Nice that you will have a little break in between trips though.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So I went ahead and reserved the new Sapphire hotel just in case. I can just barely squeak through the trip with that as long as HHN tix don't go up too much this year. Since I'm going later than I have been, I may have to get the FF+ plus pass with express. Which means I'd have to go OOP for the two Saturdays I'm there, or just skip Saturdays, which may be beneficial since it looks like I'd have to fly out early Sunday. Or Monday. Wheeeeeee, planning!


I buy the ff+ Express and it does not cover fri and sat Hhn nights 

I have to buy my Friday night Hhn tix when I do the rip tour 
But I do get in 5 non peak nights so the pass pays for itself

You'll have to tell us how you like SF once you stay there
I got another email from UO with a different package of a 3 night sale
Weeks ago the mailer I received was the 4 night stay there

Sounded nice but I'm still pleased with rpr


----------



## macraven

St L looks like you'll be putting the miles on the car this summer
But your boy will be back and momma will be thrilled


----------



## macraven

Robbie will you be at the darkside when I will be there ?
Think there will be a lot of homies to meet up near the Columbus Day weekend


----------



## macraven

Scratch my question Robbie
Went back and read my stay will hit some of your nights there

I'll be at the motherland for some of the days before I move to the darkside


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Scratch my question Robbie
> Went back and read my stay will hit some of your nights there
> 
> I'll be at the motherland for some of the days before I move to the darkside



You're the main reason I booked those dates. Though I'm tempted to move it up 2 weeks for a bit of a cheaper rate at Cbay, and so I can do the ROF pass instead. I though the FF+ included Friday, as opposed to the reguler FF? I'm counting on being able to fit in 4 nights (Sunday, Thurs, Fri, Sunday....or Fri, Sun, Thurs, Fri. Still not sure if I wanna fly in Friday morning or leave Monday morning). With the EP I should be able to hit everything at least twice, hopefully. Last time I went, the EP didn't help a whole bunch (2014, with the Halloween house mostly). I'm probably gonna do one day at AK for the new stuff, probably.


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

StL......I would do the same thing.......wow only 39 days!!!!

Lynne, hope your weather gets better soon........sucks being cold........our weather can`t make up it`s mind today.....sun is half out. I love living right next to the sea, but it`s a trade off at times as it can be cooler than inland.

Robbie, the Halloween house was certainly an exception that year.......with EP opening night we waited quite a while.....maybe 35 minutes when regular queue went to over 2 hours!!!  But other nights it wasn't so bad......think we averaged 30 minutes for that house only......still wouldn't be without EP......those queues are scary!!



Not quite sure what to be up to today........meeting a friend for quick lunch in our village then no plans. If it gets warm would love to sit out in the garden with kindle.........

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi!  We can have hot days in May, but this year, we're well below normal.  Darn weather.  Enjoy your lunch with your friend.






  Yep, Keisha, even if you're not keeping track of days on vacation.  The Wednesday camel has to make an appearance.  


Robbie:  Hope the September/October trip works out for you.  I too would like to know about SF.  I'll be at RPR, and also at the motherland a few days before too.

So, grab your cup of morning drink, and enjoy your day.  I'm on my second cup of tea, and hope Robo and Mac are on their second cup of coffee.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  coffee in hand Lynne. Nothing like a warm mug of coffee to get the morning started. More rain today then supposed to clear off tomorrow.

Ky hope you and the wife were not affected my the Tornado in Mayfield. Sadly it's that time of year for tornados in Indiana and Kentucky. Our town in Indiana took a direct hit November 2005 at about 2am in the morning. There was loss of life and severe damage. Saw Oklahoma had quite a few tornados over past few days. Hope any of our homies in that region are ok.

Lynne and Schumi love the camels and doggies this morning. Heading out soon to do a special shopping trip with granddaughter.

Morning Mac  hope all is well with my coffee drinking sista this morning 

goNDmay and Keisha hope you guys leave some pink donuts for us. We will be there soon. Hope you are all having a great time.

Have a great Wednesday everyone be safe and happy. Walk in the grass barefoot, have a glass of wine, pet a puppy, eat pink donuts, ride a camel, enjoy Universal and smell the sea air and enjoy life.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> You're the main reason I booked those dates. Though I'm tempted to move it up 2 weeks for a bit of a cheaper rate at Cbay, and so I can do the ROF pass instead. I though the FF+ included Friday, as opposed to the reguler FF? I'm counting on being able to fit in 4 nights (Sunday, Thurs, Fri, Sunday....or Fri, Sun, Thurs, Fri. Still not sure if I wanna fly in Friday morning or leave Monday morning). With the EP I should be able to hit everything at least twice, hopefully. Last time I went, the EP didn't help a whole bunch (2014, with the Halloween house mostly). I'm probably gonna do one day at AK for the new stuff, probably.


Right now you come in sept 30 and I come sept 27 to the motherland
If you move your trip up two weeks, we will miss each other


----------



## macraven

Thanks homies and to schumi, Lynne and robo

I'm up early and drinking coffee

I hate to read about you all having stinky weather
Put the air on yesterday and wonder if it will be on they the fall
I never was fond of ac, preferred having fans on

Guess squirlz is on the road again
Wonder if he gets a turn driving the beast this trip

Later gators


----------



## schumigirl

Hope Robo has good shopping trip and Mac drinks lots of coffee..........


Did get to sit out in the garden for a while, warm and sunny..........then the breeze got up.........so came inside to sun room........boiling in here though!!! Never happy...........


----------



## ky07

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone  coffee in hand Lynne. Nothing like a warm mug of coffee to get the morning started. More rain today then supposed to clear off tomorrow.
> 
> Ky hope you and the wife were not affected my the Tornado in Mayfield. Sadly it's that time of year for tornados in Indiana and Kentucky. Our town in Indiana took a direct hit November 2005 at about 2am in the morning. There was loss of life and severe damage. Saw Oklahoma had quite a few tornados over past few days. Hope any of our homies in that region are ok.
> 
> Lynne and Schumi love the camels and doggies this morning. Heading out soon to do a special shopping trip with granddaughter.
> 
> Morning Mac  hope all is well with my coffee drinking sista this morning
> 
> goNDmay and Keisha hope you guys leave some pink donuts for us. We will be there soon. Hope you are all having a great time.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone be safe and happy. Walk in the grass barefoot, have a glass of wine, pet a puppy, eat pink donuts, ride a camel, enjoy Universal and smell the sea air and enjoy life.


We had some ruff storms last night but thank goodness no tornadoes and thankful for that cause the most severe came through in the early morning hours as we slept


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Right now you come in sept 30 and I come sept 27 to the motherland
> If you move your trip up two weeks, we will miss each other



No I won't change. I forgot I'll only have enough vacation time in October but not September lol


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> .... _*Mac drinks lots of coffee*_..........
> 
> ......



That's her story...and she's sipping..errr...stickin' to it!

Customers are really testing me...Bizie puttin' out fires here this week. 

How's the saying go?...

*Procrastination on your part does not constitute an EMERGENCY on my part!*


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all,

Thanks for the compliments on the pics!  

Schumi - great NYC pics!  Hoping to take the boys one day, but the strollers would be a pain on the train.

Finally stopped raining and have had some beautiful days to get out!

Mac - you spoke too soon...my Dad was just diagnosed with a staph infection in his knee.  Now they have to determine if its in the bursa or in the joint.  So now we have to see if he can be treated outpatient or have to go to the hospital.  Just never ends....


----------



## macraven

Robbie I will be moving to the darkside October 2
I will see you there then


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the pics!
> 
> Schumi - great NYC pics!  Hoping to take the boys one day, but the strollers would be a pain on the train.
> 
> Finally stopped raining and have had some beautiful days to get out!
> 
> Mac - you spoke too soon...my Dad was just diagnosed with a staph infection in his knee.  Now they have to determine if its in the bursa or in the joint.  So now we have to see if he can be treated outpatient or have to go to the hospital.  Just never ends....


Uh oh.....

When I had a knee infection it swelled
They used a big needle to drain it
I am scared to death of needles so I hope your dad does not have to go they that 

My knee surgery for be meniscus was easier than the fluid draining 

Hope your dad will be okay real soon!


----------



## RAPstar

I can make for 8 days in Orlando with $400, right? Hahahaha


----------



## Robo56

Tornado alarms going off again we are being asked to take shelter. Just spoke with grandson in Kentucky, Mayfield Kentucky took some serious damage from a tornado yesterday afternoon.


----------



## macraven

I read about that yesterday 
Sounded real scary!

Robo hope no tornado hits your area or grandson's area


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I can make for 8 days in Orlando with $400, right? Hahahaha


Sure you can Robbie 

You are like a cat as you always land on your feet !

You will find deals and save money during the trip

Don't cancel the fall vacation!


----------



## Monykalyn

Catching up...Hope all are safe with this severe weather threat. We actually had a "air alert" for our part of the country Monday due to wildfires in Canada-quite a long way to drift! Weather report keeps threatening rain...good soak here yesterday (I was an hour away and sunny there and sunny by time I got home).  Supposed to be mostly cloudy and good chance of rain today-nope-sunny all day. Will have to water garden tomorrow if it doesn't rain tomorrow. 
Back to work tomorrow (old job-not sure when I a will give notice-thinking it might be nice to have some extra cash on hand) thru Saturday. Looking ahead weekends planned out until June...can see summer flying by fast already!!

@schumigirl LOVE the NY pics!!! Do you and your mom visit same spots on your trips or do new stuff? I've never been to NYC-on the bucket list


----------



## Robo56

Was up in office finishing up some trip plans and reading a trip report on dis when alarms went off twice in a row. Our  son called and said it was heading our way. Turned black outside and as Carole would say it was blowing a hoolie. Turned on local news channel and weather man was telling everyone in our area to take cover. So hunkered down for a little while. 

Still storming and lightening hopefully the worst has passed for now. Will survey things tomorrow in the daylight. 

That was a F3 that hit Mayfield. 10 people were injured but thank God no one was killed. Our grandson lives near there. They are all fine and no damage to their home.


----------



## Robo56

Kstarfish hope your dad gets better soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, those in harms way, sending safe wishes and hope all are safe.

Scary, Robo.  Glad no one in your family was hurt.

Kfish, sending well wishes to your dad.  Hope he gets over the infection soon.

Also like your NY pictures Schumi.  It is about an hour trainride to NY city.  We go at the hollidays to see the shows.  Have an awesome time with your mum.  Trip is getting closer!

Night all.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> That's her story...and she's sipping..errr...stickin' to it!
> *!*



Lol........mac does like her coffee!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the pics!
> 
> Schumi - great NYC pics!  Hoping to take the boys one day, but the strollers would be a pain on the train.
> 
> Finally stopped raining and have had some beautiful days to get out!
> 
> Mac - you spoke too soon...my Dad was just diagnosed with a staph infection in his knee.  Now they have to determine if its in the bursa or in the joint.  So now we have to see if he can be treated outpatient or have to go to the hospital.  Just never ends....



Thanks, we have such a good time there.......absolutely love it!!

Hope your dad does better........he's certainly been through the mill..........oh ,mileage can you keep the weather decent for when we arrive........I need some sunshine and warm weather........



Monykalyn said:


> Catching up...Hope all are safe with this severe weather threat. We actually had a "air alert" for our part of the country Monday due to wildfires in Canada-quite a long way to drift! Weather report keeps threatening rain...good soak here yesterday (I was an hour away and sunny there and sunny by time I got home).  Supposed to be mostly cloudy and good chance of rain today-nope-sunny all day. Will have to water garden tomorrow if it doesn't rain tomorrow.
> Back to work tomorrow (old job-not sure when I a will give notice-thinking it might be nice to have some extra cash on hand) thru Saturday. Looking ahead weekends planned out until June...can see summer flying by fast already!!
> 
> @schumigirl LOVE the NY pics!!! Do you and your mom visit same spots on your trips or do new stuff? I've never been to NYC-on the bucket list



Hope those fires aren't affecting you too much........awful thing! Sucks being back at work, though you're right, the weeks just fly past!

We plan to do a few of the same things.......ESB, Rockefeller, Wicked, Plaza for lunch maybe some Tiffany in there somewhere...........usual stuff, but last time we were there Obama was there in our last day in the city so we didn't get to go up One World Trade Centre......we couldn't get near it, so plan to do that this time.....and the rest of the time just mooch around.......we found Manhattan very easy to cover a lot in 5 days, very easy to get around and navigate........it's definitely a place you should go........Central Park is just beautiful, so will spend a while there I think......we covered very little of it last time. Hope to walk the Brooklyn Bridge at night this time, didn't get to do that last two visits........I find it odd planning a little........lol.......



Robo56 said:


> Was up in office finishing up some trip plans and reading a trip report on dis when alarms went off twice in a row. Our  son called and said it was heading our way. Turned black outside and as Carole would say it was blowing a hoolie. Turned on local news channel and weather man was telling everyone in our area to take cover. So hunkered down for a little while.
> 
> Still storming and lightening hopefully the worst has passed for now. Will survey things tomorrow in the daylight.
> 
> That was a F3 that hit Mayfield. 10 people were injured but thank God no one was killed. Our grandson lives near there. They are all fine and no damage to their home.



I love that expression!!! How scary though........glad your family is safe and well with no damage! 



Lynne G said:


> Also like your NY pictures Schumi.  It is about an hour trainride to NY city.  We go at the hollidays to see the shows.  Have an awesome time with your mum.  Trip is getting closer!
> 
> Night all.



Thanks Lynne....yep, just round the corner now........only an hour train ride away!! Lucky ducky........


Need some tea............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

It's morning time homies!

Good Thursday to all of you


----------



## Lynne G

We have sun.  Apparently mother nature is letting us have one day of morning sun, then gloom and rain is scheduled for the rest of the week, into the next week.  And by Monday, highs in the 50's again.  Shorts today, rain jacket tomorrow, winter coat by Monday.  I never remember a May so dreary.

Iced tea for me.  While we started the day in the 40's, it's just about 60 right now.  So hoping for 70 or so, in the afternoon, before all the gray clouds arrive. No tornado, just thunderstorms rolling in later tonight and all day tomorrow.  Wet.  Think the plants like it though.

And such a nice start in the day, saw a medium sized bunny run past my car as I was backing out.  Hopped pretty fast when he saw the car moving.  I think he was enjoying my neighbor's garden.  All his vegetable plants are in.  My greek oregano has been taking off.  It's like a weed.  I'm starting to clip it, and dry the leaves, for later use.  Makes our garden smell good.  And, DS helped me plant the new rose bush.  At least with all this rain, I haven't needed to water too much.

Enjoy Thursday all!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish I hope your dad gets better soon. I know all to well what you are going through   . 
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## RAPstar

Nothing quite wakes you up in the morning like the sound of a car wreck happening almost immediately behind you as you're halfway through an intersection


----------



## macraven




----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> When I had a knee infection it swelled
> They used a big needle to drain it
> I am scared to death of needles so I hope your dad does not have to go they that
> 
> My knee surgery for be meniscus was easier than the fluid draining
> 
> Hope your dad will be okay real soon!



They did drain the fluid at the Urgent Care on Saturday.  MY mom actually had to cover his mouth because he was screaming so loud.  Normally I would be sympathetic, but he has been just awful lately with his mood.



Robo56 said:


> Kstarfish hope your dad gets better soon.



Thanks Robo!



Lynne G said:


> Kfish, sending well wishes to your dad.  Hope he gets over the infection soon.



We hope so too.....we are leaving in one week!



schumigirl said:


> Hope your dad does better........he's certainly been through the mill..........oh ,mileage can you keep the weather decent for when we arrive........I need some sunshine and warm weather........


  I hope the weather stays warm for ya!



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Kfish I hope your dad gets better soon. I know all to well what you are going through   .



Thanks MrsB!  Getting old stinks!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Nothing quite wakes you up in the morning like the sound of a car wreck happening almost immediately behind you as you're halfway through an intersection


EEEK!  woulda startled the heck outta me!


----------



## tinydancer09

KStarfish82 said:


> They did drain the fluid at the Urgent Care on Saturday.  MY mom actually had to cover his mouth because he was screaming so loud.  Normally I would be sympathetic, but he has been just awful lately with his mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Robo!
> 
> 
> 
> We hope so too.....we are leaving in one week!
> 
> I hope the weather stays warm for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsB!  Getting old stinks!


The first comment. Been there done that. Hehehe

Hello all! Been a crazy week. Picked out my granite yesterday. Mom was in town until this am. Mom and sister are now at the beach and I have the house all to myself until Sunday. I will be in my house making no noise and pretending I don't exist. (I hope)

Have a massage tomorrow to get some of my trigger points worked out. Hoping I an enjoy it and relax a little. 

Made homemade pasta yesterday and still enjoying it. Nothing like homemade noodles...mmmm

My sister started planning my birthday trip. We're doing it at the motherland since she's not a fan of universal. Have keys to the kingdom tour planned on the Monday, MNSSHP the day before. Will be in Epcot to get my birthday margarita mmmm. Mexico is my favorite. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Any braves fans in here? Watching he game through and then catching up on greys.


----------



## buckeev

RAPstar said:


> I can make for 8 days in Orlando with $400, right? Hahahaha



8 hours...No problem. 



tinydancer09 said:


> ... Picked out my *granite* yesterday...


Dang TD...Didn't even know you were sick.


----------



## macraven

_i'm a Cardinal fan no matter where i live.
i will always love my Red Birds....


is your birthday in september?
when you talked about a birthday trip with your sister, i thought it was her birthday you were going to celebrate.

you should plan another trip in early october when a lot of us will be there at the darkside.
do the motherland and have fun with sister and do a repeat in october.
i'll buy you a beer, or a real drink if you come then._


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> 8 hours...No problem.
> 
> 
> Dang TD...Didn't even know you were sick.


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> 8 hours...No problem.
> 
> 
> Dang TD...Didn't even know you were sick.


OH NO! I didn't know either!!! 
Just kidding. I meant counter tops! Though it's not a bad idea to recycle it one day... Can't take it with you OR CAN YOU!?
It's called "Giallo Ornamental" whatever that means. 



macraven said:


> _i'm a Cardinal fan no matter where i live.
> i will always love my Red Birds....
> 
> 
> is your birthday in september?
> when you talked about a birthday trip with your sister, i thought it was her birthday you were going to celebrate.
> 
> you should plan another trip in early october when a lot of us will be there at the darkside.
> do the motherland and have fun with sister and do a repeat in october.
> i'll buy you a beer, or a real drink if you come then._


Yes, my birthday. Her birthday is February and we went to disney for it too. I'm forcing her to go to Epcot and spend the whole day there. She WOULD go to universal, but I would feel guilty the whole time because she doesn't really enjoy it like I do because she can't really ride many of the rides... And she likes potter but shes not a potterhead or anything so sending hours upon hours of staring and sitting around diagon alley isn't really her thing. I like disney just fine and am looking forward to the tours we're going to be (looooove that kind of thing!) and the halloween party shoes and parades. Also get to do wine and food festival for the first time and excited about that. It's the 21st annual and my birthday is the 21st so it's meant to be right? 

I might just do that in October. I have some friends going to HHN and I might tag along and just not do the HN part. Get my own room like I did last time and spoil myself. Will have to see what the finances are doing though. Going to big trip to Disney in September with tours and what not, universal trip in November which will be 3 nights on-site, and I plan on buying a car and starting a few of my long term financial plans by the end of the year. If the money's there I definitely will. If not then..  
Oh, and I think I'm also going to Disney with the dance studio when they do the parade filming and spectacular this  year. Haven't heard if they're actually filming the parade or not ... but the kids get to dance on the Beauty and Beast stage which is one of my dreams in life.. Ohhh how I wish we did this when I was in dance! That will cost a pretty penny. They stay on site. It's in December. And both of my passes renew in december. Let's just say I'm not spending my money just to spend it this spring and summer.


----------



## macraven

_i see in the "upcoming" the september birthday now.

you really should try one night of hhn.
if you drink enough, all the houses will seem like the same and you might not remember any of it the next day.....

i have done a few of the tours at disney.
did the morning one 4 times, (keys to the kingdom) but different stays
got the special pin each time.
behind the seeds quite a few times for that one also.
went with different peeps as they wanted to do it.

the backstage tour is super!
takes over 7 hours but so much is seen in the parks.

hope you have a good time on the tour you will do.


_


----------



## macraven

_day before yesterday something awful happened to my iphone.
i lost all emails in my gmail accounts 

wasn't upset at first as i figured i could use my iMac to pull all my emails up.
well, you know where this is going.

wasn't the phone after all but the gmail account.

lost over 30 emails on the phone and iMac.


finally was able to figure out how to recover them even though they were deleted.
archives pulled most of them up for me and i have spent the past 2 hours moving the needed ones back to where i have access to them.

my printer has acted up so i did not print out the real important emails and had to recover those.

i had my two flights for this year booked, my car service, my shuttle service to atlanta, room ressies for both trips, etc, that type of needed info.
thrilled i was able to get those needed emails for all myh reservations back in my inbox.

now to figure out the configuration for the printer and i will print all of them out.

for flying and the hotels, i usually just use the app on my phone to show the scanning bar.
but in case that goes south, i will have paper backups.

life is good again.
but, i can't stay up for all hours to move over the stuff that i like to keep in the inbox.
for those that have been sending me emails, well, could not pull all of them up yet but will try another day for that task.


i'm still waiting for robbie to return and tell us more about the car accident this morning..._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i see in the "upcoming" the september birthday now.
> 
> you really should try one night of hhn.
> if you drink enough, all the houses will seem like the same and you might not remember any of it the next day.....
> 
> i have done a few of the tours at disney.
> did the morning one 4 times, (keys to the kingdom) but different stays
> got the special pin each time.
> behind the seeds quite a few times for that one also.
> went with different peeps as they wanted to do it.
> 
> the backstage tour is super!
> takes over 7 hours but so much is seen in the parks.
> 
> hope you have a good time on the tour you will do.
> 
> _


We've got keys booked. I love love to do the backstage one, but I don't think the sister is up for it. I'm the museum type person... she's the sit in from of a tv person. One day! I'm super excited about keys though. Will be a good medium tour to see how well we both like doing them. I think I'm going to love it and I'm hoping to bring her over the the educational... Idk if that's the word, side.

Mac I'm glad you've been able to get it all back up and running. Other than the printer. Printers are the worst. I show them office space and threaten them. They seem to perk up and work right after that. If you need any help let me know. Idk what good I'll do way down here, but if I were there I would gladly get you back up and running. It's like a puzzle to me.

I should go to sleep. Have to be up in a few hours for relaxing torture.


----------



## macraven

_you bet i'll take you up on the printer help!!

is this the first time you are doing the keys to the kingdom tour?
i liked it so well, i did repeats on it......not each year in a row but spaced them out the four times i booked it.

a lot of it depends on how good your tour guide is.
i had a guy named Brick who is marvelous!!

had him twice.
one tour had an older man and he didn't like using the headsets so a lot was lost doing the tour with him.
other person i had was good but not great like Brick was._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  Muggy.  Did I say muggy?  Yep, prior to the rain, we are nearly 60, but oh so humid.  Both kids are taking coffee to school.  Dropped little one at school already, 5 buses are ready to go to Hershey.  I so hope the weather holds out so the kids can enjoy some of the park.  Band trip.

Robbie - yep, will definitely wake you up when you see an accident behind ya,  and I had that happen in Vegas.  Pulled up at the stop light, car behind me did, car behind that car did not.  Thankfully we did not get hit.  


 

Enjoy and TGIF!  The weekend is at hand.  Been a long week.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  coffee is good. 

Carole love Mr. Myers on the computer. That would be a office worker that would have my full attention in the am LOL

Lynne glad to hear you have some sun Hope the cold is resolved. 

Mac computers are our best friends at times, then turn on us. Hope you get all your needed trip info back so you can print it. 

Tinyd enjoy your trips while your young. You only go around once. Do things that make you happy 

Going to try the Orlando Eye this trip. Made ressies for Sugar Factory. That's a busy place. Had to alter my original date to go there. 

I have done a little more planning this year for offsite things. 

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....so glad you got those emails back.......I was going to resend mine, but most of them were just babble......lol......printers are the bane of our life too.......don`t know how many we have had and they`re all rubbish!!! Bought various ones to try......the one we have right now is ok......but DS still prefers to use the "reliable" ones at University to print anything off that needs doing. Don`t blame him.

Robo........you will have to go to The Orlando Eye........fabulous place with amazing views........and glad you're trying The Sugar Factory.........only heard good things about it..........kids will love you for taking them there 


It is cold today again. Grey and miserable and bloomin cold!! Heating is on. Spent an hour on phone with cousin in Canada......wow can she moan about the exchange rate!!! Told her guess what......ours isn't great either.......but that's life!! Should be fun meeting up with her in September 

No real plans today........Spanish Grand Prix this weekend.......

Hope everyone has a great Friday.........


----------



## Sparkly

Looks like we're heading back to Disney and Universal next September!! Sadly a 1 nighter at a Universal hotel isn't in the budget (we're doing 7 nights at OKW with UK free dining then using our DVC points for the next 4-5 nights), but I doubt we'll need it in September right? And it's not that painful to just daytrip over- only 30ish minutes.

Looking forward to the Kong ride and anything new and shiny at Disney!!


----------



## schumigirl

Where is tink.......Vicki........haven't seen you post in a while.........

Decided on lasagne for dinner tonight........with some rocket (arugula) salad........and a nice red to go with it.......

Still thinking of something to do tomorrow.........


----------



## schumigirl

Tiny.......what date in September is your birthday?

Only reason I ask is there's not many of us in September.........loads in August though!!! 

Why can't I multi quote today???


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> They did drain the fluid at the Urgent Care on Saturday.  MY mom actually had to cover his mouth because he was screaming so loud.  Normally I would be sympathetic, but he has been just awful lately with his mood.
> 
> 
> I hope the weather stays warm for ya!



Missed this post earlier Kfish.........oh poor thing........it's difficult at times I imagine. My dad used to get grouchy when he was suffering.......which was a lot! Used to say my mum deserved a medal!

Yep, hope weather is glorious when we arrive!!!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Tiny.......what date in September is your birthday?
> 
> Only reason I ask is there's not many of us in September.........loads in August though!!!
> 
> Why can't I multi quote today???


September 21 is tinyD day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> September 21 is tinyD day



Thanks.........must have missed that post! 

I have so many real life birthdays and anniversaries in September.........always have to be organised well in advance as I'm usually away for some if not most of them..........

Thank goodness for calendars and diaries..........definitely worst month of the year for me for that!


----------



## macraven

I see sparkly is back again for her annual shout out here

Sparkly, have fun with your parents and siblings for your day at the dark side
Hope you enjoy the day there!

Do you sleep on the flight when coming from across the pond ?
Or are you too excited to sleep on the plane?


----------



## macraven

I know another homie here that has a September birthday and will celebrate it at the darkside


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I know another homie here that has a September birthday and will celebrate it at the darkside


 

Who'd I miss??


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>



Lol.......gotcha........


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I know another homie here that has a September birthday and will celebrate it at the darkside



Perhaps a visit to the Sugar factory would be in order to celebrate the birthday .......Have you seen their menu of cocktails. Looked online and the assortment of drinks is awesome.  I will have to save the cocktails for the September  trip with sisters and niece.....might have to hire a car for that one


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Tiny.......what date in September is your birthday?
> 
> Only reason I ask is there's not many of us in September.........loads in August though!!!
> 
> Why can't I multi quote today???


September 21. You're a septemeber baby too? I'm a little biased, but I think they're the best. 

They may not be on here, but we have a ton in my family. One Nephew is Sept 11, SIL Sept 14, Dad Sept 15, Aiden (nephew) Sept 16, and mine is Sept 21.


----------



## keishashadow

heading home tomorrow, cannot wait to connect thru atlanta but it sure beats driving home.  whole week near 90 degrees.  On Sunday we're supposed to have snow in Pittsburgh

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0a/9f/22/0a9f22d86d7645a22b64ef8a1a5321b2.jpg

ps on ipad can't get friday the 13th pic to link properly grrr, hoping direct link doesn't go to porn site eeek.  if so mac pls remove


----------



## ky07

What a day yesterday was.
Had a good friend pass away in the afternoon and had a aunt that had a heart attack on life support passed away later that night and then just found out that my uncle that I am really close to that lives in Tennessee had a stroke and I didn't know he was even in the hospital until a good friend told me he just got out yesterday.


----------



## Squirlz

I'm Sep. 16.  Need to catch up here.  My internet is spotty here in the mountains.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> heading home tomorrow, cannot wait to connect thru atlanta but it sure beats driving home.  whole week near 90 degrees.  On Sunday we're supposed to have snow in Pittsburgh
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0a/9f/22/0a9f22d86d7645a22b64ef8a1a5321b2.jpg
> 
> ps on ipad can't get friday the 13th pic to link properly grrr, hoping direct link doesn't go to porn site eeek.  if so mac pls remove



If a porn site showed up, I would 
And


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> What a day yesterday was.
> Had a good friend pass away in the afternoon and had a aunt that had a heart attack on life support passed away later that night and then just found out that my uncle that I am really close to that lives in Tennessee had a stroke and I didn't know he was even in the hospital until a good friend told me he just got out yesterday.



That was a difficult yesterday for you to go thru


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I'm Sep. 16.  Need to catch up here.  My internet is spotty here in the mountains.



That is now 3 homie birthday cakes for me to post in September 

I know there is another sept baby in our group


----------



## macraven

Janet how bad is Atlanta airport?
I have two different flights taking off from there

It can't be worse than  O'Hare .... Or is it?


----------



## Lynne G

KY, sorry to hear of all the sad news.  Take care.

Safe travel Keisha.  We had a really good soaking earlier today, but at least above freezing.  Getting more tomorrow afternoon too.  No snow, thankfully.

Well, just chilling, waiting for little one to come home, as well as other half.  Workaholic.  What can I say, has not changed in our almost 30 years together.  

TinyD, hope your able to say hello in October.  Glad you enjoy some alone time this weekend.  Fun name for the granite.  

Robo and Sparkly have trips coming up.  Wahoo!  Hope all have a great time.

Time for a nice, after dinner cup of tea.  Maybe some ice cream with it.  Dreary outside as the sun is setting.


----------



## Robo56

Sorry to hear of of all your sad news Ky prayers and hugs to you and your family.

Mac heard on the news tonight that there are backed up lines at major airports.....they are saying do to shortage of TSA workers. It said that people were missing their planes because the lines were so long.......warning people to be there two hours early in order to make sure you can board on time.

So it will be interesting to get Keisha's feedback


----------



## Mrs bluer101

ky07 said:


> What a day yesterday was.
> Had a good friend pass away in the afternoon and had a aunt that had a heart attack on life support passed away later that night and then just found out that my uncle that I am really close to that lives in Tennessee had a stroke and I didn't know he was even in the hospital until a good friend told me he just got out yesterday.



So sorry to hear about this. Hugs for you


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> That is now 3 homie birthday cakes for me to post in September
> 
> I know there is another sept baby in our group


----------



## macraven

_i spy another september baby...._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

DH and I get to celebrate a little earlier than September..... We celebrate Memorial Day weekend. We won't be in Orlando for our birthdays but will be there in July. And will celebrate DS birthday in Orlando.


----------



## macraven

More September homie babies!!!


Think I need to bake a huge cake !


----------



## pcstang

One of my sisters is sept 11th and my mom, dad and recently deceased grandma is the 23rd. I haven't originated a flight out of Hartsfield in a long, long time but I always connect there. I don't get all the complaints about the ATL airport. Never had an issue there.

And in the spirit of the bdays...my parents anniversary is Aug 11th, my daughters bday is the 12th and mine is the 13th.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> September 21. You're a septemeber baby too? I'm a little biased, but I think they're the best.



yep.....Sept 13th for me.......our wedding anniversary is Sept 5th and a whole host of other family and friends and friends kids birthdays and anniversaries........definitely the most expensive month for me with that!



keishashadow said:


> heading home tomorrow, cannot wait to connect thru atlanta but it sure beats driving home.  whole week near 90 degrees.  On Sunday we're supposed to have snow in Pittsburgh
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/0a/9f/22/0a9f22d86d7645a22b64ef8a1a5321b2.jpg
> 
> ps on ipad can't get friday the 13th pic to link properly grrr, hoping direct link doesn't go to porn site eeek.  if so mac pls remove



Love the link Janet!!!! Gotta love Friday the 13th!!! Going home to snow!!! No, can`t happen after all that heat........be nice to have you back with us though......although I`m sure you`d rather still be there.......



ky07 said:


> What a day yesterday was.
> Had a good friend pass away in the afternoon and had a aunt that had a heart attack on life support passed away later that night and then just found out that my uncle that I am really close to that lives in Tennessee had a stroke and I didn't know he was even in the hospital until a good friend told me he just got out yesterday.



That's rough StL. Hope you get to see your uncle soon and see for yourself how he is.



macraven said:


> More September homie babies!!!
> 
> 
> Think I need to bake a huge cake !



I don`t like chocolate cake remember.......... nor carrot cake.......apparently I`m odd.....lol but you already know that....



It is Baltic here today!!! I need to hunt out coat, gloves and scarf for when I go out....it really is that cold.......icy blast coming in off the North Sea..........sun is shining which is deceiving.........

Pizza Saturday tonight.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Ahhhh Coffee....gotta wake up as I have to work today...

Mac-I am married to a computer geek so we always have working electronics around here (thank goodness). I have even called him a couple times when work computer acting up...

May have to put Orlando Eye on agenda for next trip...Oldest DD is talking about applying for Disney internship for next fall.  The old Ferris Wheel from Navy Pier in Chicago is now in Branson MO-DH and I rode it in Chicago so we will have to take the kiddos to ride it here. Does Orlando Eye have the "bar cars" like the vegas one does? Private bartender and unlimited drinks for the ride? Vegas one was running a special last time we were there

@ky07 so sorry to hear of your sad day. Hope this month gets better for you.

And we don't have a single september birthday here! august anniversary though and DH Bday is august.  Have 2 October babies though


----------



## macraven

Hi homies hope your weekend is a good one

Today I'm going to organize my junk drawer 
Of course this could take all day as this is the place where I toss things to take care of later (as in the last 6 months)

Watch me last only a couple of hours on this job

Bought some store brand coffee and first cup I thought it was yucky
Now on the third cup and it's tolerable
Coffee is coffee ...


----------



## tinydancer09

So apparently I typed a post and never posted it. Below are my last night thoughts:

We need a running outlook or iPhone calendar. Do we all have apple products? You can "subscribe" and it's automatically added to your phone.

Sister is out of town so I've been cooking. Have I already said that? She's not a fan of food smells and me making a mess in the kitchen. Made homemade pasta, Italian seasoning pasta, and homemade biscuits so far. Finally got a biscuit recipe to turn out. My brother approved. Also, I'm not a messy person overall. I keep, very well I might add, but when I'm cooking and flour is "flying" my sister gets a little antsy. It drives her nuts. That's why I rent the club house when I have to make several hundred cupcakes. Just easier than making her mad. I've never understood it and will never understand it. How can you hate the smell of chicken and rice cooking?! 

Went and got my first massage today and feeling a bit sore now. I have terrible trigger points and knots we're working on getting rid of. 60 minute session turned into an accidental 90 and she's not done yet! This is going to be expensive.... Maybe I won't have a chronic headache anymore though. 



macraven said:


> Bought some store brand coffee and first cup I thought it was yucky
> Now on the third cup and it's tolerable
> Coffee is coffee ...


That is NOT what I've been told over the years. I'll have to bring you some coffee from our local place. From what I hear it's the best there ever was.... 13 dollars a bag it better be. It smells delicious, but I'm not a huge fan of coffee. Just the smell. I shipped tons of it overseas when my friend gets stationed over there.


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh! Found out this weekend that I am going to be an aunt for the 11th time! I'm not sure if we're excited or not... But this is their 3rd unexpected child so... um well. If they haven't learned the birds and the bees to date there is NO hope for them! They do make the cutest babies ever though... We have 8 nephews and 2 nieces so obviously I'm hoping for a girl. Think they said it's due around Christmas. Should be an interesting year!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Sorry to hear of of all your sad news Ky prayers and hugs to you and your family.
> 
> Mac heard on the news tonight that there are backed up lines at major airports.....they are saying do to shortage of TSA workers. It said that people were missing their planes because the lines were so long.......warning people to be there two hours early in order to make sure you can board on time.
> 
> So it will be interesting to get Keisha's feedback



I always seem to get free prechecksomebody trusts me...go figure

DH lately has been with the horde.  Out of SJU first there's an agricultural ck that's quick. He waited nearly an hour in regular TSA line

Today at MCO he hit the line at 7 am for 9 am flight.  We were at our gate by 8 am

Lines at SWA to ck luggage honestly a longer wait unless u have boarding passes printed or on mobile

Mac SWA now in just one terminal and it is far nicer with lots of food options vs the one I used to run thru with AirTran lol.  It still seems to be very busy and crowded. Bit of wait on Tarmac to take off but pilot made up the time once in the air

I am being stared at by family. Worried no food in house, breakfast right around the corner and all   Last thing I want to do is go to grocery store. 

StL that's a lot on your plate sorry to hear


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, most of the time, I like the smell of coffee brewing more than drinking it.

Congrats TinyD.  I will be a great aunt times three either in end of June or early July. 

Rain again.  Nice almost warm start to the day, but two rounds of thunderstorms.  We are in the midst of round one.

Who knew, PC had my second oldest niece born on his birthday.  We tease her about being born on Friday the 13th.

Trying to decide what is for dinner.  Kids ate at the fair, so maybe soup and grilled cheese.  Something not too filling.


And with that, hope all has a good night.


----------



## tinydancer09

Just so everyone knows in order to help out others.... They just lifted the Power Pass blackout for dates in June:
"BREAKING: June 11-30 blockout dates for Power Passholders have been lifted! We know every ‪#‎UOAP‬ has incredible enthusiasm and we want you to join in the fun."

Wondering if maybe Kong and Hulk are behind schedule and they're trying to get people in the parks. I've recently seen ads for "LATE SUMMER" on the hulk. Summer is June 21-September 21 right? My summer for rentals is Memorial Day-First couple days of August. What's Universal's definition of Summer? Memorial Day-Labor day maybe? Makes late summer July or August IMO... but thats just me. 

I'm going to the store to get wine, potatoes, wine, bread, and wine. We've got a guy harassing our renters. He just jogged by and told them he's going to make sure he ruins their vacation. I'm in GA so I can't do anything about it other than sit here and deal with the calls(I call it mission control) so mom is handling it. It's been a very trying to day for other reasons, but that just put the cherry on top. Wine is for later tonight after the calls will have stopped. CHEERS. 
 
Such a shame that people feel they have to take it upon themselves to make others just as miserable as they are. He's a very angry person and what can you do? Pray for them?! I feel sorry for those who live like that. He's like the voldemort of the real world. "You will never know love or friendship. And I feel sorry for you."


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 168480


Don't think I'd like that very much. When I do dream they're usually foretelling about bad things. Had one the other day that the studio owner overtook my class and I wasn't allowed to finish dances. Kind of happened. Recital is 2 weeks away. One class left!

Last night I had a dream that a tornado hit the beach houses. Oh how foretelling that was with todays events.... not actual tornadoes- it's sunny. Just metaphorical ones. 

I blame the allergy meds.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Just so everyone knows in order to help out others.... They just lifted the Power Pass blackout for dates in June:
> "BREAKING: June 11-30 blockout dates for Power Passholders have been lifted! We know every ‪#‎UOAP‬ has incredible enthusiasm and we want you to join in the fun."
> 
> Wondering if maybe Kong and Hulk are behind schedule and they're trying to get people in the parks. I've recently seen ads for "LATE SUMMER" on the hulk. Summer is June 21-September 21 right? My summer for rentals is Memorial Day-First couple days of August. What's Universal's definition of Summer? Memorial Day-Labor day maybe? Makes late summer July or August IMO... but thats just me.
> 
> I'm going to the store to get wine, potatoes, wine, bread, and wine. We've got a guy harassing our renters. He just jogged by and told them he's going to make sure he ruins their vacation. I'm in GA so I can't do anything about it other than sit here and deal with the calls(I call it mission control) so mom is handling it. It's been a very trying to day for other reasons, but that just put the cherry on top. Wine is for later tonight after the calls will have stopped. CHEERS.
> 
> Such a shame that people feel they have to take it upon themselves to make others just as miserable as they are. He's a very angry person and what can you do? Pray for them?! I feel sorry for those who live like that. He's like the voldemort of the real world. "You will never know love or friendship. And I feel sorry for you."


What a pain in the ***! I had to deal with people like that in PC. Wine, a little wine and maybe a glass of wine will help you through it!


----------



## pcstang

Friday the 13th is good luck Lynne!


----------



## Lynne G

Big glass of wine for ya TinyD.  Maybe borrow Schumi's?  That one she has that takes a bottle to fill?  

Some people are just idiots!  I hope that harasser gets arrested too.  Always takes one to make others annoyed.

Yep, lucky I guess, PC.  She was not a pleasant teen, but a nice lady once she hit her late 20s.  I never forget her birthday and now yours, so it is a lucky day for her and you.   

I do not always remember some of my dreams.  Would be interesting maybe, and hopefully not telling, like you had TinyD.  Think good thoughts before sleep, maybe that will help.

With that, round two is starting, and much more windy, so hoping no down lines.  And, thanks to Canada, we will be close to freezing tonight, with a low of cold Canadian air pushing the rain to usher in the cold.

Blanket needed, house is feeling cold.  Maybe I will put a pot of tea on, it is a lazy Saturday night.​


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> What a pain in the ***! I had to deal with people like that in PC. Wine, a little wine and maybe a glass of wine will help you through it!


I just don't understand why you live in a tourist town if you hate tourist. UH DUH. move. They're not even that bad... I mean I do get the "hate" for disrespectful tourist, but these people are leaving trash cans by the road or leaving a towel over the rail..... not murdering people on the block or walking around without clothes.... He might actually like that though. 

I grilled myself a nice steak and bought some wine. Mom called to tell me that the sheriff is on our side and that they are working on building a case against this guy. They told us to call them every single time there is any form of an incident and to forward all e-mails about the issues or from him to them and the HOA lawyers office. We aren't ones to do that and are "take care of yourself" people... We always feel we are inconveniencing them with problems such as a man being mad about a trash can, but they told us to so we shall! I'm good now. The renters are happy and very understanding this week. 

@Lynne G We were in the mid 80s today and my steering wheel nearly burn my hands. I'll trade you!


----------



## macraven

_hope it all works out well and the rude man knocks off the attitude._


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  everyone must have had a long night and are sleeping in


----------



## ky07

My heart is breaking for my two nieces cause their mother my ex sister-in-law passed away from a drug overdose and so sad that a drug addiction can rip a family apart like this.


----------



## tinydancer09

Not sure how true this is, but I'm going to go with it haha!


----------



## tinydancer09

ky07 said:


> My heart is breaking for my two nieces cause their mother my ex sister-in-law passed away from a drug overdose and so sad that a drug addiction can rip a family apart like this.


Oh wow. I'm so sorry ky. It's absolutely terrible the influence and chaos addictions can cause. I've seen many lives ruined by the stuff including innocent bystanders and children. The best thing to do for the girls is to help provide them with some type of stability to move forward with. I'm sure they'll also have a lot of anger and questions once they get through the initial shock. Never an easy situation


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> My heart is breaking for my two nieces cause their mother my ex sister-in-law passed away from a drug overdose and so sad that a drug addiction can rip a family apart like this.




St L all of us here sending you hugs 
It's tough for your nieces and all the family when drugs are the cause of death


----------



## macraven

Robo 8:35 when you posted I might have been up but didn't have enough coffee in me until now to see the little phone keyboard to type on

Put me in the category of sleepyheads today.  Lol

Your smilie had me laughing


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Not sure how true this is, but I'm going to go with it haha!
> View attachment 168616



Well. I'm screwed
Not born in any of those months


----------



## Lynne G

KY, so sorry to hear about your loss.  We have lost family and lost my ex sister in law's nephew to drugs.  Sending a big hug to your family.  

Was a sleepy head today.  Loved it.  Cool start, so 45 degrees means sweat jacket.  Overcast, and a sprinkle of rain on the way home from errands.

DS wants to go to England, London to be mores specific.  I told him maybe next year.  Have to see what the finances look like after he finishes first year of college.

Guess I won't celebrate 100 either.  I am a late summer baby.  Apparently, the stork liked it hot and humid.


----------



## macraven

Add Lynne to the list with me that won't see 100

Some days I don't think I will see tomorrow.....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Well. I'm screwed
> Not born in any of those months


If it helps mac I more than likely won't either. I think the oldest person on my mom's side was Granny and she was 83. Oldest on dad's side is currently living and he hasn't hit 70 yet.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac don't feel bad DH and I are right there with you with not reaching 100. we have 14 days until our birthdays lol


----------



## Squirlz

I'm finally back in civilization.  A hotel in Florence KY with actual high-speed internet.  Drove 6 hours today in the crazy open car.  We've driven 1250 miles since last Sunday.  Gave lots of rides, burning up the tires.  300-some miles tomorrow and we'll be home.  We're considering buying a trailer.


----------



## macraven

A trailer pulled by the little car......lol

Your trip went by so fast !!

Hope it was a great vacation


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Mac don't feel bad DH and I are right there with you with not reaching 100. we have 14 days until our birthdays lol



Yes but you three (tiny, you, bluer) are a bit younger than me
Lol


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Well. I'm screwed
> Not born in any of those months



Ditto


----------



## tinydancer09

I relate baby elephant.
 
Today is not one of those days. Oops

Happy Monday everyone! It's not even a few hours into Monday and my week is already FANTASTIC! (Sarcasm) this too shall pass. Hope everyone starts on a better foot than me


----------



## Lynne G

ooh TinyD did not have a good start today.  Hope you are on a better foot now.


We have sun, bright sun, but windy and 40 degrees.  As a radio DJ said,  COME ON!  We want high 70's, low 80's.  That would be perfect.

House felt so cold last night, had to turn on the heat again. That sun won't be for long though, rain later today.  Seems like we have a summer pattern of rain, but not summer temperatures.  

Hope all are enjoying this Monday in May.  Two Mondays from now, and I will be enjoying a holiday week-end.  That's shocking to me.  My Dsis will open her pool that week-end.  With the weather as it has been, she does have a heater for her pool, so can make it like bath water, it' s when you get out that's the issue.  Kids will most likely swim though. 

So,









with that, I need a large cup of tea.  Going to make that now.  Over.


----------



## macraven

TinyD
You have put up the kewlest minionions when you get pissed
Sorry your Monday is the pits and hope it improves

I did like the elephants a lot!

Lynne
You might have to wear a wet suit for sisters pool party in two weeks if the weather stays like this
Wishing you sunshine and lollipops


----------



## Robo56

Hang in there Tinyd we will send these guys into take care of business


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Lynne having my cup of joe

Mac how many cups have you had this morning?

Lynne make yourself a good strong pot of tea. Love the kitty

Off to do a bit more shopping for the trip. Had grandchildren over yesterday and they want a few more things.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Kivara

ky, I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses lately; big hugs! 

TinyD, hope your day improves! Love all the minion posts!

To everyone else, hello and a happy Monday! As a stay-at-home mom, I love Mondays...I can finally clean up the weekend chaos and have a bit of quiet. Those days are numbered as summer draws near, but I am looking forward to vacation with DH and the kiddos and camping season. Now, if it would just act like summer outside my house (33 degrees F Saturday night, UGH!)


And a silly one:


----------



## Robo56

Where's Schumi. I'am making up for her missing minions this morning.


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> ky, I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses lately; big hugs!
> 
> TinyD, hope your day improves! Love all the minion posts!
> 
> To everyone else, hello and a happy Monday! As a stay-at-home mom, I love Mondays...I can finally clean up the weekend chaos and have a bit of quiet. Those days are numbered as summer draws near, but I am looking forward to vacation with DH and the kiddos and camping season. Now, if it would just act like summer outside my house (33 degrees F Saturday night, UGH!)
> View attachment 168765
> 
> And a silly one:
> View attachment 168767


You can punch me but I might punch back. I've been complaining since March lol!


----------



## Kivara

tinydancer09 said:


> You can punch me but I might punch back. I've been complaining since March lol!



No thanks...I know from experience that the tiny ones always punch the hardest!


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> No thanks...I know from experience that the tiny ones always punch the hardest!


It's not about how hard.. it's about where. We hit you where it hurts. 

It seems most have already seen the plastic pass update. What about the kong update? I might actually be excited about it now. Guess I should watch the movie? I assume there's a movie. I'm a little behind....


----------



## Kivara

The only update I saw on Kong was a 5 second post on their Twitter page with Kong roaring at you. I could have missed something though, I have no idea how to navigate Twitter


----------



## tinydancer09

Double post. Silly computer.


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> The only update I saw on Kong was a 5 second post on their Twitter page with Kong roaring at you. I could have missed something though, I have no idea how to navigate Twitter


I didn't check twitter. It's on their facebook page. The UOAP holder page and their blog..... Just checked twitter. It was a post today and you had to click the link to view it. Anyways... here it is. 
http://blog.universalorlando.com/wh.../?__source=sm.awr.jb.FB_GROUP&linkId=24547279


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> You can punch me but I might punch back. I've been complaining since _March_ lol!



Ahem.._*March of 19##*_ .  



tinydancer09 said:


> It's not about how hard.. it's about where. We hit you where it hurts.
> 
> You and my Mom need to commiserate ...She's on the "wrong side" of 5 foot, and knows ALL of the Short Folk jokes/diabolical schemes.
> ...


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

Never watched the Kong movies either...I remember the old Kong ride where the mummy is now. The que was awesome as I remember it! Easy with the low blows TD!


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Ahem.._*March of 19##*_ .


You mean the right side of 5 feet right? RIGHT?!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Never watched the Kong movies either...I remember the old Kong ride where the mummy is now. The que was awesome as I remember it! Easy with the low blows TD!


Terri never meant to kill. Terri only maim or seriously injure......  Only kidding. I grew up with 3 brothers and hung out with the boys. I did at one time need to know how to handle myself. Those days are long last.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

}<((HAPPY SHARK DANCE)'>

We've received our tickets in the mail! YAYness! Now just to wait for the FF HHN passes. a-go-ny


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> }<((HAPPY SHARK DANCE)'>
> 
> We've received our tickets in the mail! YAYness! Now just to wait for the FF HHN passes. a-go-ny


_park tickets?_

_i keep calling UO to find out when they will release the hhn ticket prices......
ive called so much they recognize my voice and say, raven, they still are not out yet........

i'll post here when i see they are released to the public._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _park tickets?_
> 
> _i keep calling UO to find out when they will release the hhn ticket prices......
> ive called so much they recognize my voice and say, raven, they still are not out yet........
> 
> i'll post here when i see they are released to the public._


They're going to put you on the DNA list. (DO NOT ANSWER) I have those. They're saved in my phone. Funnily enough most of them are estranged family members... dna.. hahahaha all they ever want is money and us to feel sorry for them. Aint no body got time for that.


----------



## macraven

Oh I have a relative like that
I'm dead to him as he is to me

Since I don't give him money he doesn't contact me anymore

But I don't want to be on the po po list for Hhn tix 
Next week when I call, I'll disguise my voice


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Oh I have a relative like that
> I'm dead to him as he is to me
> 
> Since I don't give him money he doesn't contact me anymore
> 
> But I don't want to be on the po po list for Hhn tix
> Next week when I call, I'll disguise my voice


 

While you're harassing them anyways ask them when November 13 Aph rates are coming out for me


----------



## macraven

I will definitely add that to my list


----------



## tinydancer09

I bet that's a long list now


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Poor DD, picked her up from soccer practice and she was covered in hives.  Not sure what set her off, but with benedryl in her and a hot shower, she feels a little better.  Was itching all over on the drive home.

It has been that kind of Monday.  DD also came home with a nice bruise on her ankle.  

Very buggy night with the wind has died down.

Cool, so going to find a sweater.

Have a good night homies!


----------



## macraven

I hope your daughter feels better
Hives are so itchy


Sending her


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Poor DD, picked her up from soccer practice and she was covered in hives.  Not sure what set her off, but with benedryl in her and a hot shower, she feels a little better.  Was itching all over on the drive home.
> 
> It has been that kind of Monday.  DD also came home with a nice bruise on her ankle.
> 
> Very buggy night with the wind has died down.
> 
> Cool, so going to find a sweater.
> 
> Have a good night homies!


Hot shower? I always take a cool shower to keep the imflammation down. I used to have idiopathic hive episodes. Hope she feels better! Zyrtec worked for me when they became chronic


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks TinyD, but for some reason, within 20 minutes of taking her pills, the hives go away.  Plus, she was cold, so hot shower.  Epsom salts soak for her ankle. Zyrtec helps my DS, but does nothing for DD.  He gets asthma from an allergic reaction, she gets hives.  Still not sure whether food or something in the air set DD off tonight.  Luckily, DD only gets hives once in a great while.  This time, they were more vivid, but I think that is because when the hives started, she couldn't take any pills.

News channel just said rain for the next couple of days, with a coastal storm to visit in the weekend.  Ahh, where is the nice weather?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _park tickets?_
> 
> _i keep calling UO to find out when they will release the hhn ticket prices......
> ive called so much they recognize my voice and say, raven, they still are not out yet........
> 
> i'll post here when i see they are released to the public._



Yup! They have the HHN add on prices but unlike the frequent fear since we try to do more than one day and definitely will be this time.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Thanks TinyD, but for some reason, within 20 minutes of taking her pills, the hives go away.  Plus, she was cold, so hot shower.  Epsom salts soak for her ankle. Zyrtec helps my DS, but does nothing for DD.  He gets asthma from an allergic reaction, she gets hives.  Still not sure whether food or something in the air set DD off tonight.  Luckily, DD only gets hives once in a great while.  This time, they were more vivid, but I think that is because when the hives started, she couldn't take any pills.
> 
> News channel just said rain for the next couple of days, with a coastal storm to visit in the weekend.  Ahh, where is the nice weather?


Down south come visit! Not this week though rain schedule most of the week. I forget you've told us about this before. Sorry I always perk up at allergy problems as I've had a boat load of them haha


----------



## macraven

Rain......pffff

The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet

Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't 

Wish we would get lots of rain.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Rain......pffff
> 
> The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet
> 
> Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't
> 
> Wish we would get lots of rain.


Lately the ran has been going directly beside my city in GA. It's 90% and 80% for the next several days though. Wait. Just checked again: 60, 50, 90,90, 80 thsts the next few days


----------



## macraven

Yea our weatherman said rain the past four nights and nothing happened


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Yea our weatherman said rain the past four nights and nothing happened


well tell your weather man to hush hes jinxing it


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Rain......pffff
> 
> The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet
> 
> Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't
> 
> Wish we would get lots of rain.


That happened to us a couple of weeks ago! TD, I'll let you know when the rain starts!


----------



## Lynne G

Gray day, letting the clouds come our way, going to be another rain chance, so come and enjoy the day.

Mac, so far, have not had to water the flowers.  Green everywhere.  Just not summer temps, and actually, not late spring temps either.  We had a warm spring start, then below temps for weeks now. Oh well.  

And TinyD, no need to apologize.  Poor DS has had allergies since 2 or 3 years old, and we have done several mixtures of medicine, including steroids for a short time, to get him relief.  This time of year, he's still pretty medicated.  My car had  a layer of pollen on it again.  Blue car is a light yellow green right now.

So, back to minions today:






and a funny:






 for all you beach homies!







 and with that, I am ready for a cup of tea.  Hope Robo and Mac are ready for coffee, as I can smell coffee being made too.


----------



## Kivara




----------



## tink1957

Just a quick hello to the homies...wow I have a lot to catch up on...that will teach me not to max out the data on my phone so early 

Happy Tuesday


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just a quick hello to the homies...wow I have a lot to catch up on...that will teach me not to max out the data on my phone so early
> 
> Happy Tuesday


Welcome back homie
You have been missed!

I was about to send the dogs out to look for you....

Btw, we are missing other homies the past week

Mom says, check in here so I know you are still kicking


----------



## macraven

I will take some of Lynne's rain and in turn will give her some of my summer sun

How's that for a deal?


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac,I'm not sure where you are in Georgia, but if you're above Macon I assume you're seeing or have seen some rain. If not you need to make good with the rain gods.


----------



## macraven

I have seen the model but no rain yet
Sky is dark all morning but nothing from the clouds

Hope the next time I post I will say yay it is here!

Last week when it rained, our section of town only got a drizzle while other side of town got it all


----------



## tink1957

I did my part to make it rain mac and left my car window cracked open last night.  I realized it just as it was pouring buckets this morning...maybe you need to go crack a window...just sayin'


----------



## Lynne G

I like deals Mac!  Not asking for a heat wave, but like in the 70's would be nice right now.  It's drizzling, but I assume more rain later this afternoon.   Hope you get some rain for your plants Mac.

  Tink!  Nice to see ya.  I've had to turn off my DD's data, she's a hog sometimes, and we share my data plan.  I will have so much more when my kids have their own plan. LOL

 going to find some lunch.   Later y'all.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I did my part to make it rain mac and left my car window cracked open last night.  I realized it just as it was pouring buckets this morning...maybe you need to go crack a window...just sayin'


Car windows are down all four of them
But I park my car in the garage ...


----------



## macraven

I use wifi when I'm in the house
Only use data when I'm out and no wifi at places


----------



## pcstang

Thanks for the reminder! I need to go turn the sprinklers off for the week with all the rain we are supposed to get.

Lynne - allergies are a bummer. I've dealt with them my whole life. Did shots for a few years but never felt any better so I quit. My two boys have allergy issues too. Both had to use nebulizers when they were younger. Actually, my 4 yr old still does...


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I need to go turn the sprinklers off for the week with all the rain we are supposed to get.
> 
> Lynne - allergies are a bummer. I've dealt with them my whole life. Did shots for a few years but never felt any better so I quite. My two boys have allergy issues too. Both had to use nebulizers when they were younger. Actually, my 4 yr old still does...




Agree PC.  My DH had shots when he was younger and is still severely allergenic to some things.  He just deals with it.  When my DS was diagnosed, was said if one parent had allergies, chance of kids also having them is significantly more likely.  And yes, my DS had a nebulizer too, when he was younger.  Used it until, I think about 7 or 8?  For awhile now, DS uses a prescriptive nasal spray, in addition to pills, to feel better. He's 18 almost 19, and it's been our way of life for some time.   He may outgrow it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Squirlz

Back to work after a week.  We are swamped with orders, the lawn needs mowed and there is no food in the house.  But the cats are happy.


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> I did my part to make it rain mac and left my car window cracked open last night.  I realized it just as it was pouring buckets this morning...maybe you need to go crack a window...just sayin'


I left my sunroof open during the great flood of March 2015. It rained for about 5 hours before my neighbor had the good grace to knock on my door. There was about 2 inches of water in my floorboards and it took about 2 weeks for it to fully dry out. Whoops! Oh, and it had to sit closed up for a good day because it kept raining for a while. Was a lovely smell in there. Poor girl. My in care lights haven't worked right since! If you bang on the roof they come on usually though..

On allergies I grew into mine. I was fine until 8th grade and then it all went nuts. Started getting chronic sinus infections, bronchitis, and then the hives randomly started. Started me on a daily antihistamine. It wasn't until I went to college that I said enough is enough and went to a specialist. Started allergy shots and they did wonders for me! Then... that doctor left because the big bad medical giant down here harassed him enough and my scheduling got all messed up because I couldn't get my shots or drops without the doctor. They were without an allergist for a few months. By the time I got back in I had waited so long that I had to get retested for everything and start all over. I don't think it's working as well for me this time, but I am on a very good regimen. When everyone else is complaining about allergies I'm officially the one over here sitting pretty... I have two different nasal sprays, daily antihistamine, and an "uh oh" antihistamine though. Took a few months, but I haven't had a sinus infection in almost 2 years. My skin allergies still get to me though.. dust. Yuck.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Rain......pffff
> 
> The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet
> 
> Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't
> 
> _*Wish we would get lots of rain*_.



_Forgive her Father, she knows not what she's wishin' for. _


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Back to work after a week.  We are swamped with orders, the lawn needs mowed and there is no food in the house.  But the cats are happy.


_if the cats are happy then life is good.

forget about food and lawn.......lol


i am down to 2 cats.
they rule our house and if they don't like the food i give them that day, i dash out to the store. _


----------



## Lynne G

your cats have trained you well Mac!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Rain......pffff
> 
> The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet
> 
> Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't
> 
> Wish we would get lots of rain.


If I could, I'd send you our rain... it's done nothing but fir 2 weeks straight *grump*


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Rain......pffff
> 
> The weather men say rain but not a drop at my place yet
> 
> Had to water again today as my flowers are gonna start dying if I don't
> 
> Wish we would get lots of rain.


If I could, I'd send you our rain... it's done nothing but for 2 weeks straight *grump*


----------



## macraven

I'm outside watering the flowers now
It's a boring job but the phone works well outside .. Lol

Heard from schumi says hi to robo, Keisha and homies
They are having a lovely time at a country inn for four nights

The place is gorgeous and upscale. Maybe she will come back with a tan

No wait, there is no summer in the UK right now


----------



## SharkyGoddess

My poor flowers have all donned life vests and snorkels! 

I'm sitting here agonizing over the inability to finalize my upcoming trip. I am one impatient shark!


----------



## macraven

Still outside and watering flowers



I have a lot of flowers in the front yard


----------



## marciemi

No shortage of rain here either.  Anyone want any?


----------



## macraven

Show off .........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Show off .........


Mac the rain divided and decided to split above south GA. Rain rain everywhere... Except here.


----------



## macraven

Obviously the rain did not happen in my yard

Did you get any of it?

Hope your sunroof was closed


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Obviously the rain did not happen in my yard
> 
> Did you get any of it?
> 
> Hope your sunroof was closed


It is! But it sprinkled for about 4 minutes. Ground is completely dry again. It just keeps going around us


----------



## Lynne G

Just saying, rained heavy this afternoon into the night.  Damp everywhere.  Repeat for tomorrow.  Then an expected beautiful Friday that we will pay for with a nasty coastal storm all weekend.  Getting tired of complaining about the weather.

Hope Schumi is having a grand time on her 4 night stay.  Sounds lovely.

Hope Squirlz got to the grocery store and orders filled.  Grass mowed too.  Always lots to do when you go away for even a few days.

Evening all.  Blanket around me, a cool damp night for us.


----------



## macraven

Well if I was back in Northern Illinois I would have a blanket on also with the furnace running

So I do understand how you feel Lynne 

Never in my life would I have imagined living in Georgia 

I can't believe I really live in the South

Only icky thing is I can't find Catherine Clark bread anywhere down here 
Sandwiches are my favorite foods and that has become a thing in the past now


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Well if I was back in Northern Illinois I would have a blanket on also with the furnace running
> 
> So I do understand how you feel Lynne
> 
> Never in my life would I have imagined living in Georgia
> 
> I can't believe I really live in the South
> 
> Only icky thing is I can't find Catherine Clark bread anywhere down here
> Sandwiches are my favorite foods and that has become a thing in the past now


Apparently they have a sister company called Arnold. We do have that down here. I'm sure it's not the same though.
Dave's Killer Bread is a "new" thing down here. While I don't really care if things are organic... it is and it's delicious. Should start seeing it on shelves soon. I'm a Flower's Bakery girl since their corporate bakery is here.


----------



## macraven

Years ago it was called Catherine Clark 
I keep living in the past
Lol

Company is now called Brownberry and they make Arnold bread too

I like Brownberry better than Arnold's 
Sitting in front of the tv and googled Brownberry stores near me 

Found a Publix 16 minutes from home that carries Brownberry so I go shopping later this week!!

I have bought store brand and name brand bread here and have not cared for any of it
Happy now I can get Brownberry this week!!!!


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> Just saying, rained heavy this afternoon into the night.  Damp everywhere.  Repeat for tomorrow.  Then an expected beautiful Friday that we will pay for with a nasty coastal storm all weekend.  Getting tired of complaining about the weather.
> 
> Hope Schumi is having a grand time on her 4 night stay.  Sounds lovely.
> 
> Hope Squirlz got to the grocery store and orders filled.  Grass mowed too.  Always lots to do when you go away for even a few days.
> 
> Evening all.  Blanket around me, a cool damp night for us.


Got the grass mowed AND made 2 batches of salve to keep up with the orders.  Things are looking up.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Years ago it was called Catherine Clark
> I keep living in the past
> Lol
> 
> Company is now called Brownberry and they make Arnold bread too
> 
> I like Brownberry better than Arnold's
> Sitting in front of the tv and googled Brownberry stores near me
> 
> Found a Publix 16 minutes from home that carries Brownberry so I go shopping later this week!!
> 
> I have bought store brand and name brand bread here and have not cared for any of it
> Happy now I can get Brownberry this week!!!!


Amazing what the Internet can do these days! Glad you found it. I was searching for it near me and no go. It redirected me to Arnold corporate site (bimbo.) I have a friend who's husband works on their bakery equiptment. I've learned a lot go background of that company! Lol


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Got the grass mowed AND made 2 batches of salve to keep up with the orders.  Things are looking up.




One question,
Do you hire out ?

I can pay with IOU's in butterbeer


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mac I just realized you moved? Cool! How are you liking it?


----------



## tinydancer09

Alright Mac. What's the deal. Do we live in the same town now? We got NO rain even after all that moved though! It literally rained in every surrounding county!!! 

Will be performing rain dances tomorrow for anyone who'd like to attend and learn. You just do it in reverse to make the rain stop so it can benefit us all! Hahaha


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Take my rain. PLEASE! We're going on week 3. My pups have moved from life vests and snorkels to full SCUBA gear.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Take my rain. PLEASE! We're going on week 3. My pups have moved from life vests and snorkels to full SCUBA gear.


What area of the world do you live in?! Everyone keeps talking about rain. I think you guys are on a different planet. 

Sharks do need water though. Mother Nature is just trying to let you swim free. 

We've had times like that though... There was that one summer it rained every day for 47 days. Now, that's some form of precipitation for 47 days not 47 days of straight rain. The ditches were very full though. It was a pretty wet winter here this year. Not very cold. Think this summer it's going to be hot and drought ridden. 

It all evens out in the end right? 

Happy Wednesday everyone! I'm going in to get my back worked on again and see if we can get rid of my tension headaches. Today is my first headache since Thursday... Lately I've just been living in a big constant headache so nearly a week without a headache is pretty good. One more session to help the headache relief will be a happy wednesday for me indeed.


----------



## Kivara

You can have this:





That's a couple blocks from my house, last week. Someone's driveway washed out completely after 3 days of heavy rain. It's been damp around here ever since.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Mac I just realized you moved? Cool! How are you liking it?


_no snow here so i really like it here!
i'm easy to please_


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> You can have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a couple blocks from my house, last week. Someone's driveway washed out completely after 3 days of heavy rain. It's been damp around here ever since.


_YIKES!!

i want rain but not that much rain......._


----------



## Lynne G

OK, no weather report from me (well, we're still gray and rain and have had 17 rain days of the last 21 days, Seattle's had 4 compare to ours!)











It's Wednesday, and for Keisha, she needs to remember that, so camel it is!  Hump day indeed.   

and in honor of HHN, here's this minion:





Have an awesome day, homies!


----------



## macraven

_thanks for mr camel.
i have missed that camel and yours is cute!
and the minionion is fantastic!!!_


----------



## Bluer101

Raining here but not bad. Most of the heavy weather was north of us. Port Saint Lucie got some bad weather and tornado.


----------



## schumigirl

Back home. 

Had a wonderful few days away with DH. Decided very last minute on Saturday to have a get away........phoned a few places in the Cotswolds to get 4 nights........got the one we wanted but had to get a suite rather than a room......yeah cos that's a hardship.......lol......

Was wonderful though.......very olde worlde place with gorgeous food......diet has disintegrated totally........last night we had a 6 course dinner.......you had 3 choices for each course......only about 8 tables in privateish dining room.,.....only slightly ruined by a very loud self confessed picky eater, who despite being told no substitutions for main courses decided she would ask for fish instead of steak, chicken or lamb??? She was so annoying and whiny.......everyone was kinda looking and thinking the same thing........picky adults who have to announce it to the world are very annoying.

But, apart from that it was just lovely. The Cotswolds are beautiful and one of my favourite places in the UK. Gorgeous. Now I know where I want to retire too.........

But we didn't take iPads so it was just us........managed to email mac Sunday night from phone to let her know I hadn't vanished off the face of the earth........

Back to reality for a few days now........


----------



## Kivara

Sounds like a nice little getaway Schumi!


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home schumi !


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> You can have this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a couple blocks from my house, last week. Someone's driveway washed out completely after 3 days of heavy rain. It's been damp around here ever since.





Kivara said:


> Sounds like a nice little getaway Schumi!



Wow!! That is a lot of rain..........so messy to clean up isn't it! And thanks yes, it was a wonderful few days with DH and I getting all smoochy.......DS words, not mine........lol......



macraven said:


> Welcome back home schumi !



Thanks Mac.......glad I got a signal to contact you......I do love no iPads or real life for a few days.......definitely going back there again.......just gorgeous! 

Need a catch up now...........glad to see Vicki check in.......


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> One question,
> Do you hire out ?
> 
> I can pay with IOU's in butterbeer


For what, lawn mowing?  I can barely keep up with my own.  And my Wife pays people to put stuff on it to make it grow better!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> What area of the world do you live in?! Everyone keeps talking about rain. I think you guys are on a different planet.
> 
> Sharks do need water though. Mother Nature is just trying to let you swim free.



We're in Kentucky. This is the first year we'll be able to remodel this house the way it needs, then we plan on heading further South. We're looking at Fl, Ga and Tn.

I hope your headache goes away!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _no snow here so i really like it here!
> i'm easy to please_



 Yikes!!! I'll stop whining now.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> We're in Kentucky. This is the first year we'll be able to remodel this house the way it needs, then we plan on heading further South. We're looking at Fl, Ga and Tn.
> 
> I hope your headache goes away!


I have a lot of owners from Louisville KY (of the rental houses not of myself.. Dobby is a free elf.) They're all slowly retiring to the coast. I can't imagine going through a remodel and then leaving it though! I'd want to stay and enjoy it. 

Hope all are well this Wednesday. I'm running late so will catch up in full later.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I have a lot of owners from Louisville KY (of the rental houses not of myself.. Dobby is a free elf.) They're all slowly retiring to the coast. I can't imagine going through a remodel and then leaving it though! I'd want to stay and enjoy it.
> 
> Hope all are well this Wednesday. I'm running late so will catch up in full later.



Are you a rental manager? We'll be renting this house after we settle elsewhere. Considering how much we have to do and how long it will take, I may run screaming from this place.


----------



## macraven

I forgot Sharky 
Are you eastern or western Kentucky ?

St L aka ky07 is from Kentucky too

When I did the civil war tour one year in Kentucky it was in his area

Small world


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Are you a rental manager? We'll be renting this house after we settle elsewhere. Considering how much we have to do and how long it will take, I may run screaming from this place.


I am. I'm a beach vacation property manager. Totally different ballgame than long term rentals. I've done that too and hated it. I rented to college kids though. UGH. 

Appointments got messed up. Apparently my appointment wasn't in the system... so when I got there she wasn't there. Rescheduled for 4:30. She feels really bad, but I completely understand. It was really my fault anyways. I didn't get a reminder or confirmation so I should have called to check. Whoops!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I am. I'm a beach vacation property manager. Totally different ballgame than long term rentals. I've done that too and hated it. I rented to college kids though. UGH.
> 
> Appointments got messed up. Apparently my appointment wasn't in the system... so when I got there she wasn't there. Rescheduled for 4:30. She feels really bad, but I completely understand. It was really my fault anyways. I didn't get a reminder or confirmation so I should have called to check. Whoops!


We have two areas we rent homes in Fl, LGI and IRB. ADORE is not a strong enough word for both!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I forgot Sharky
> Are you eastern or western Kentucky ?
> 
> St L aka ky07 is from Kentucky too
> 
> When I did the civil war tour one year in Kentucky it was in his area
> 
> Small world



I guess we'd be considered NW. We're a bunch of river rats LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Only because I knew you all would share in my frustrated laugh...

So I asked if the Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party would be available in October (it looks like the event ends in June, but I wasn't sure) and this is the answer I received. 

"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
We are pleased to learn that you are planning to visit Walt Disney World® and appreciate your desire to make your visit as comfortable and enjoyable as possible! Because availability can change at any moment and pricing is subject to change, providing quotes or booking reservations is done online or over the phone rather than through email. For live assistance with your reservations, please contact the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY (407-934-7639). One of our specially trained Cast Members will be happy to help you determine which accommodations will best suit the needs of your party.
If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us."

Great! Could ya maybe ANSWER the actual question? 

*siiiigh* Soooo... how's everyone's day so far?


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I had booked a H&V Fantasmic meal, so I thought it was nice to have a fastpass for the reserved area.  Seems if I only have dinner and not a Fantasmic one, it is $8 cheaper.  That is what the internal WDW says.  I am going to call, and see if that is really the price for October, I am going to cancel and just try for a fastpass and eat somewhere else.     No other of the 2 Fantasmic restaurants have any price difference.  Crazy if it is only because H&V is a buffet.

Hope I get a better response than you Sharky.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good luck Lynne!


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole, sounds like you had a good break.  I love mini trips.

Hope your head feels better soon tinyd, I woke up with a headache this morning...ahem...afternoon since I slept for over 11 hours last night..my body was crying for caffeine.  It went away after a few cups of coffee, thank goodness.

Sharky....don't you just love corporate form letters?  Sheesh...just answer the question it would take less words 

Had a nice day off today after sleeping in, got caught up on the laundry  had a nice chat with mac and brushed Sasha who's blowing her coat and looked like Fawkes on a burning day after a few minutes ...10 lbs of hair later she looks much better.

I better go put my fruit tree spikes out since it's supposed to rain the next few days...later homies.
Have a wonderful Wednesday night


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo...just wanted to share that I booked Pop for one night so I can meet up with mac and used my $25 off coupon on Travelocity...only cost me $85


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome Tink!  I won't be in the motherland until Oct 2, but if you would like to say hi, I will be there all week.

Cool night.  DD got hives again, so now I am thinking it is something sprayed or treatment of the grass.  She said when she goes to pick up the ball, her hands itched.  Now have some benedryl in my purse.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I guess we'd be considered NW. We're a bunch of river rats LOL


Wickliffe are river rats
That is where my gma lived
We always said the family had river rat accents, especially my mom


----------



## macraven

Hooray that tink booked


Woot!


----------



## Monykalyn

Been so busy with 2 jobs no time to check in. Last day of school for the other 2 is tomorrow.  Have learned to take work off on these days as DS generally has a meltdown at some point (he has anxiety issues, and the thought of change in routine can be overwhelming-no matter how much he likes summer vacation).

Rain finally stopped here too-but cold front blew through-actually turned heat back on! Think this is the first time I've ever had AC on in April and heat on in May. Thought the chickens were going to have to grow webbed feet...

Trying to book hotel for Portland for July - have a World's Finest annual meeting there (well technically in Washington state at Skamania Lodge) but we want to go a few days early and check out Portland but ayyayayay hotels are expensive! 3 days downtown over a weekend cost almost as much as I paid for 6 days at Disney last year (although I did find fabulous deals between Disney spring sale and orbitz discount)

Hope everyone's hump day was fabulous!!


----------



## macraven

I was about to call out the doggies to go find you !

2 jobs, kids, chickens, trip planning etc

It is good you multi task it all


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> We have two areas we rent homes in Fl, LGI and IRB. ADORE is not a strong enough word for both!


LGI and IRB? What do those stand for? I do rentals in Cape San Blas which is a little old peninsula an hour away from Panama City.
Also I HATE that they don't put the prices for certain tours online. Then I have to get on the phone with them.. their call waiting music gets stuck in my head... then they try to talk me into things.



Lynne G said:


> Well, I had booked a H&V Fantasmic meal, so I thought it was nice to have a fastpass for the reserved area.  Seems if I only have dinner and not a Fantasmic one, it is $8 cheaper.  That is what the internal WDW says.  I am going to call, and see if that is really the price for October, I am going to cancel and just try for a fastpass and eat somewhere else.     No other of the 2 Fantasmic restaurants have any price difference.  Crazy if it is only because H&V is a buffet.
> 
> Hope I get a better response than you Sharky.


I reserved this for my sister's trip and then prices when up over $10 per meal. My sister and I decided we didn't want to do that. There's usually a fast pass available for Fantasmic after we use our FP for the day anyways. Not sure how being able to do the 4th FP on your phone will effect the availability though. IDK why but I love eating at the backlot there. It's just chicken and burgers but.. idk it's good to me haha!


@tink1957 thanks to you and others for well wishes. I think I'm well on my way to getting rid of my chronic tension headaches. A little sore right now, but she said she went pretty deep into my muscles and focused really heavy on stretching my neck today. It's a work in progress. Two 90 minute sessions down.... not sure how many more to go. But we've made really good progress

Was updating my information on Universal because it seems people are getting mailers I'm not getting.... Apparently you can sign up for text message alerts about certain things? Harry Potter, HHN, and Rock The Universe. Sounds right up some of you guys alley who cannot wait on ticket to go on sale. It was under my annual passholder account settings under "subscriptions."


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Carole, sounds like you had a good break.  I love mini trips.
> 
> Hope your head feels better soon tinyd, I woke up with a headache this morning...ahem...afternoon since I slept for over 11 hours last night..my body was crying for caffeine.  It went away after a few cups of coffee, thank goodness.
> 
> Sharky....don't you just love corporate form letters?  Sheesh...just answer the question it would take less words
> 
> Had a nice day off today after sleeping in, got caught up on the laundry  had a nice chat with mac and brushed Sasha who's blowing her coat and looked like Fawkes on a burning day after a few minutes ...10 lbs of hair later she looks much better.
> 
> I better go put my fruit tree spikes out since it's supposed to rain the next few days...later homies.
> Have a wonderful Wednesday night



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> LGI and IRB? What do those stand for? I do rentals in Cape San Blas which is a little old peninsula an hour away from Panama City.
> Also I HATE that they don't put the prices for certain tours online. Then I have to get on the phone with them.. their call waiting music gets stuck in my head... then they try to talk me into things.



LGI - Little Gaspirilla Island 
IRB - Indian Rocks Beach

Both areas were perftly less traveled


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Wickliffe are river rats
> That is where my gma lived
> We always said the family had river rat accents, especially my mom


So you've got a little Bluegrass in ya!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> LGI - Little Gaspirilla Island
> IRB - Indian Rocks Beach
> 
> Both areas were perftly less traveled


Huh... Never heard of them. I lived in punta gorda, but we moved back to GA when I was 9. 

Cape San Blas is well less traveled, but those places look lovely! CSB is 25 minutes from a grocery store... 45-1hour away from a walmart. Do you have to take a boat to those like you to do Captiva? We're not quite THAT away from everything.. yet. Mother nature is toying with our road.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> LGI - Little Gaspirilla Island



Oh wait. Is that Boca Grande? I went on a field trip there to the light house. Just recognized it in a picture. I loved light houses as a kid and Florida school always had the best field trips! We learned so much on those trips. Hope they still have the funding to take the kids to do that stuff. Know the schools up in GA don't.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh wait. Is that Boca Grande? I went on a field trip there to the light house. Just recognized it in a picture. I loved light houses as a kid and Florida school always had the best field trips! We learned so much on those trips. Hope they still have the funding to take the kids to do that stuff. Know the schools up in GA don't.


LGI is Gulf side. It's just a tiny island with a bird reserve on one end. There's no cars or streets, so it's very much roughing it unless you find a great water taxi and shop before heading out. For this shark it was heaven!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Huh... Never heard of them. I lived in punta gorda, but we moved back to GA when I was 9.
> 
> Cape San Blas is well less traveled, but those places look lovely! CSB is 25 minutes from a grocery store... 45-1hour away from a walmart. Do you have to take a boat to those like you to do Captiva? We're not quite THAT away from everything.. yet. Mother nature is toying with our road.


I will have to look at CSB for our next beach trip! I love the quiet beaches.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I will have to look at CSB for our next beach trip! I love the quiet beaches.


The fall is really nice and so is late April early May. We do all weekly rentals. CSB has 275 permanent residents and I can't remember how many rental properties. At our widest point we're less than 1/2 mile wide. It's a lovely place. As pretty as PCB without the crowd. Not as far south either! Lots of people drive in from Louisville. You can probably find me by searching my name (Terri) and Cape San Blas.


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> Well, I had booked a H&V Fantasmic meal, so I thought it was nice to have a fastpass for the reserved area.  Seems if I only have dinner and not a Fantasmic one, it is $8 cheaper.  That is what the internal WDW says.  I am going to call, and see if that is really the price for October, I am going to cancel and just try for a fastpass and eat somewhere else.     No other of the 2 Fantasmic restaurants have any price difference.  Crazy if it is only because H&V is a buffet.
> 
> Hope I get a better response than you Sharky.



Yo Lynn! I believe it's because the H-n-V Dinner is now the "Minnie's Seasonal Thingie"...Characters and such, (not the Diz Jr guys), plus the meal comes with an appetizer in addition to the Pref Seating voucher.


----------



## Lynne G

8:01am, called Disney to ask about prices of H&V.  60 minute wait.  Umm, no.  hung up.  And Buckeev, since H&V is a buffet, why would I pay extra for an appetizer?  And to boot, both Momma's and the Derby are the same prices.  Fishy?  


7:05am,  booked flights.  Oh my god, the prices.  All return sold out by the time I checked out.  Thankfully, we got the flights, but leaving before dawn both ways.  I am hoping SW opens some more reasonably priced times for our return at some point.  I will keep checking.  Did not know so many wanted to travel same as me.  Oh well.

So, good morning.  It's Thursday, 






So raise a glass (well, it's a hot cup of tea for me) and having a smashing great Thursday!


----------



## macraven

Is Thursday the new Saturday here?
Kind of like the sleep in day


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Is Thursday the new Saturday here?
> Kind of like the sleep in day




Some days I wish it was Mac.  DS has decided he can hitch a ride to school when I leave, so I have to be out the door 10 minutes earlier.  In the scheme of things, my head just tells me to get up before the alarm sounds.  Then I listen to the news channel on the radio for 10 minutes before getting ready.  I am so used to being up while still dark.   Early day routine will be for about 10 more years.  Then I hope to say, sleep in whenever I want.  

Give those kitties a hug.  I bet they had their breakfasts already.

And no rest for me on Saturday either.  DD is doing a charity 24 hour thing, and needs to be dropped off early on Saturday morning, then retrieved early on Sunday morning, then straight to a soccer game over an hour away.  I will have a busy week-end.  That's why I have warned the other teen, that he will be taking his driving test after we drop DD off.  I need another taxi driver.  LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> The fall is really nice and so is late April early May. We do all weekly rentals. CSB has 275 permanent residents and I can't remember how many rental properties. At our widest point we're less than 1/2 mile wide. It's a lovely place. As pretty as PCB without the crowd. Not as far south either! Lots of people drive in from Louisville. You can probably find me by searching my name (Terri) and Cape San Blas.


I will add you to my beach list! Thanks Terri!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We're flying this time for the first time and yes, the prices are SKEERY! When I first checked prices I was happy, but I had to wait for vacations to get approved before booking flights so when I checked back they more than doubled. *insert foul language here* 

This has definitely been the most stressful planning I have done. 3 work schedules to work around and get vacations approved for, 2 parks, 1 extra traveler, and the agonizing wait to make dinner reservations and purchase HHN fix. I may just plan a Shark only getaway to destress!


----------



## macraven

_i didn't know that her name was terri_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is Thursday the new Saturday here?
> Kind of like the sleep in day



Well, you already know how my day has gone............ 


Busy, busy, busy..........finally sitting down.......although I did get a couple of emails off.........priorities! 

Beautiful day, now rain.


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, my Dsis just returned from a visit with her friends that live near Boca Grande.  We like the Gulf side, and vacationed on Sanibel and Captiva for several years when my kids were young.  Now, we tend to be more looking for thrill rides than spending time on the beach.  Fun memory:  When my DH was stationed in Jacksonville, my friend had her BF stationed there too, so we spent many days at the beach when she came to visit.  Learned to shuffle feet when in shallow water.  Was always scared I'd step and anger a ray. 

Just not happy with SW right now.  Crack of dawn fight down is okay.  Fight back before crack of dawn is not, but was the only decently priced flight, and now has been sold out at the get away price all day, right after I guess we took the last tickets at that price.  Was more than I was hoping for round trip, so I will be stalking and hoping to reduce my airfare.  I think we actually spent not much more to fly to California last year.

Still hoping to see a better discount on my USO hotel.  Seems like the standard is already sold out.  Still happy that the TA rate I have for the motherland is the best by far and I really like the hotel.  And, broke down and bought my party ticket.  Next year, I may go at the end of September and try to take advantage of a discounted ticket.  Kills me that it was almost the price of a one day ticket. 

Okay, some good news, before the storm coming on Saturday morning, we actually have a partially sunny day.  Everyone has been saying it's nice to see the sun.  Yes it is, even though I still have a jacket on.  Sweater on too.  Still cool.

And Shark, October is my getaway from stress trip. Just do it! Also waiting to see HHN prices.






  Just be happy y'all!


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> 8:01am, called Disney to ask about prices of H&V.  *60 minute wait.*  Umm, no.  hung up.  And Buckeev, since H&V is a buffet, why would I pay extra for an appetizer?  And to boot, both Momma's and the Derby are the same prices.  Fishy?
> 
> 
> 7:05am,  booked flights.  Oh my god, the prices.  All return sold out by the time I checked out.  Thankfully, we got the flights, but leaving before dawn both ways.  I am hoping SW opens some more reasonably priced times for our return at some point.  I will keep checking.  Did not know so many wanted to travel same as me.  Oh well.
> 
> So, good morning. ...


...
_*Ga-DOI!*_ Sorry...I had Momma M's on my mind...I had just booked a Phantasmic Pckg there and had forgot about the appetizer.
I spent another two hours on the phone booking Diz meals for some friends that are going in Nov. They asked if they should just skip Universal?! Pffff...BLASPHEMY! 

Yeah...These flights *$ *are reedonkulous! Triple what we paid last Christmas trip. I won't pay over $400 per leg, at least not for the whole crew. I thought when I budgeted about $2800 for the 7 of us going on this trip, I had a decent amount of wiggle room...Hah! Almost 5K based on these prices. Guess we'll hope for some sale prices! Or somebody will be driving 942 miles each way with me!


----------



## schumigirl

Want to wish Robo and family a very happy trip tomorrow...........hope you all have a blast


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm reeeeeally seriously considering upgrading my tix to AP when we get there so I can  off on a whim when ever I feel the need. I figure everyone is older and can fend for themselves so I deserve it!


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm reeeeeally seriously considering upgrading my tix to AP when we get there so I can  off on a whim when ever I feel the need. I figure everyone is older and can fend for themselves so I deserve it!




like the movie  - DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!  

I've been an AP holder for a couple of years now.


----------



## macraven

_i have renewed my preferred ap since the first year i got it in 2002.
there have been a few years that i was tempted to drop it but renewal prices were under $100 back then.

for me, just for the cost of park tickets, my ap is well worth it.
the hotel ap discounts haven't been the best for me so use smsm a lot more now.

that is right, Robo takes a trip tomorrow.
happy travels to you homie!!_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> like the movie  - DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> I've been an AP holder for a couple of years now.


That's all the encouragement I need!


----------



## macraven

_its only when you buy the ap the first time you feel the money crunch.
renewing is a lot cheaper.

are you going with the preferred?


buckeev, you would really drive that many miles with the car packed with people?????
me, i rather have a plane load of peeps to deal with for a few hours than a forever time of a car full of peeps.

hope you get the fares you need.

i looked at SW a few times today, no special deals for my dates.
i booked months ago but just needed to see if mine dropped.
one flight of the 4 dropped by $5 but not worth the trouble of changing anything_


----------



## Bluer101

We have had AP since IOA opened. The only year I let it run out was in 2010 with health issues, but that was less than a year without AP's.


----------



## tinydancer09

@SharkyGoddess youre welcome! we also have plenty of sharks just don't tell the tourist that. I hope you know I hear the jaws incoming music every time I read your name. it's great!

@macraven where have you been? I've said it a few times on here. It makes me laugh when you guys call me tinyD... My might might be in the gutter though. HA. I'm awful and I hang out with too many kids.

@Lynne G  The Stingray Shuffle!!! All the cool kids do it! Thats why I like being in a kayak.... I don't like wondering what I might accidentally bother. Not that I'm scared.. I just dont particularly like the ocean for swimming anyways. I just get out far enough to cast my pole then stinkray shuffle back to land. I've only been to the Atlantic coast a handful of times. Once was in college and it was the last week my roommate would be in town. She wanted to go to Jacksonville (was only a 2 hour drive.) So we did... a tropical storm came in ontop of us and we got on TV with Mike Seidel. We knew it was coming in and I was watching the weather the whole time. I knew when it was time to get out. They close the bridge when the winds get too high.Mom was so mad..... Great memories though!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm reeeeeally seriously considering upgrading my tix to AP when we get there so I can  off on a whim when ever I feel the need. I figure everyone is older and can fend for themselves so I deserve it!


Do itttttt! You won't regret it! Like MAC said it's cheaper to renew... so sometimes you'll end up saving money on the years to come even if you don't save money now. My sister and I go ours thinking we'd only use them twice a year. We use disney ones at least twice a year with usually 4 days of use per pass. I've used my universal one.... 2ce so far this year. Last year I used it three times? And  I only have the power pass so I barely pay anything on renewal. it was under $200 for FL renewal even after the price hike. 

Now the only expense I ever have to worry about is hotel. Makes it seem so much cheaper for some reason even though I am actually paying for my annual pass.. doesn't feel like it.


----------



## tinydancer09

Well... I guess I will turn the lights off....


----------



## macraven

Hey........ It is so dark here I tripped over one of the cars



Who turned the light out ?


----------



## tinydancer09

tinydancer09 said:


> Well... I guess I will turn the lights off....





macraven said:


> Hey........ It is so dark here I tripped over one of the cars
> 
> 
> 
> Who turned the light out ?


how do you trip over a car? Maybe run into... Unless you're hagrid.


----------



## Lynne G

Wake up homies!  Or across the pond homies - lunchtime!

We have sun.  No mind, they say the rain will start tomorrow morning and not stop until Sunday morning.  I may have a soaked DD, I don't know how waterproof the tents are where's she doing the 24 hour charity walks, and it's supposed to be heavy rain by Saturday afternoon.  For now though, an absolutely beautiful day.

Took my DM to my DD's freshman concert band concert.  Well, also the 7th and 8th grade concert bands and junior high school jazz band played, because our junior high school houses 7, 8 and 9th grades.  DD said it was the last year she was going to be in the band.  After last night, she's rethinking that decision.   Our high school marching band is one of the best in the area.  I don't care either way, but if she does, along with the sports she also wants to continue, it will mean a very busy rest of high school.  












  No Mac, it's not Sunday yet.

Safe travels Robo!  Have an awesome trip with the grandkids.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

No sleep in over here........I wish!! No time for minions either today...........up since 6.30..........

Getting house in pristine condition for mum coming tomorrow and then not much for my two boys to do when I'm away..........even mowed the lawn! I'm whacked though as weather is lovely........bit breezy now though but got my washing dry too so can't complain. 

Beds all changed and bathrooms, kitchen, utility and all other rooms cleaned and tidied........although I supposes nothing really needed doing, but something about going on a trip makes me turn into a clean demon before I go away......DH thinks I'm nuts looking for work to do...........

Will pack case on Sunday. 

Did I miss wishing KFish a happy trip........maybe I missed her.......hope they have a lovely trip anyway........

Pizza Friday tonight as going out for dinner tomorrow night.........

Hope everyone's good...........


----------



## macraven

Late Friday start here


Schumi wore me out on being so productive I just might go back to bed


----------



## Squirlz

Still trying to catch up from vacation.  We are completely out of our two best selling products due to herb shortages.  At least the weather is beautiful.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Late Friday start here
> 
> 
> Schumi wore me out on being so productive I just might go back to bed



Lol.........take it easy, enjoy your coffee.......working hard is so over rated........massively!!! 

Who mentioned Princess syndrome.........


Back in from shopping.......didn't get much as my guys can do their own shopping when I've left........but got pizza for all of us and opened up a bottle of wine for later...........got leg waxing appointment first though.........ouch!

Beautiful evening here.........


----------



## buckeev

Squirlz said:


> Still trying to catch up from vacation.  We are completely out of our two best selling products due to *herb shortages*.  At least the weather is beautiful.


Sooo Squirlz...How short IS *Herb*?....Minion short?.... *TinyDancer* short?


----------



## macraven

TinyD I bet is shorter than Herb


----------



## tink1957

I think Rosemary might be shorter than tinyD...not so sure about Basil


----------



## Robo56

Hey Schumi, Mac and Lynne. Thanks for the happy travel wishes. Flight was fairly uneventful except for a little turbulence. Not a fan of that, but beats driving 15 hours. Settled in at home. Heading up to Universal Sunday.


----------



## Robo56

Maybe a little beach time tomorrow if weather permits


----------



## macraven

What a fantastic minionion!!

Glad you checked in and home safe


----------



## tink1957

Hope you have a wonderful trip Robo..drink a Butterbeer for me


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> @SharkyGoddess youre welcome! we also have plenty of sharks just don't tell the tourist that. I hope you know I hear the jaws incoming music every time I read your name. it's great!
> 
> View attachment 170181


LOL it was my ringtone until I switched to the Star Wars theme.


----------



## Robo56

If I see anything cool going on at our favorite park will send some pics.

Would be nice for a soft opening of Kong to occur while we are there.


----------



## macraven

I hope that happens for you
Then you can tell us all about Kong


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lawds... I'm one Tuckered out shark. Up til 2am waiting for son to get off work, back up at 7am for an 8am appointment, short nap and am now enjoying some rum after dinner.


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> I think Rosemary might be shorter than tinyD...not so sure about Basil


My neighbors rosemary is definitely taller than me. It's out of control!!! I was not aware that it was possible for it to get so big. I've never seen a large basil so I have no idea.. I'm not a plant person. We have a rose bush that's taller than I am. Then again, most things are. I'm the size of a 10-12 year old. A small 10-12 year old...


----------



## Bluer101

DS is at Universal tonight for grad bash. He said its busy, no testing for hulk but Kong looks cool.


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful trip Robo..drink a Butterbeer for me



Thanks tink. We do enjoy the Potter beverages.


----------



## schumigirl

Very jealous of the beach time robo........we have grey skies and cloud with rain looming in the distance! No competition there...........funny thing turbulence, I really don't mind it.......folks think I'm odd. We usually get it on flight home and one flight was truly awful couple of years ago.........apparently........Kyle and I slept right through it.....only night flight we ever had a decent sleep on.......lol........have fun tomorrow........


Well, couple of hours be picking up my mum off of train.......my sister and niece put her on in Scotland, so she has a 5 hour journey.......


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Carole  I do the big house clean before I leave on trips too. The house and all the my gardening were done. Did the shopping for all hubbys favorite foods so he is set while we are on vacation.

Enjoy your time with your mum Carole and have a great trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Great news Robo, arrived with no issues.  Have fun in the parks today!   Beach time is awesome too.  Like the minions.

Gray day, rain is looming.  Almost 2 inches of rain will fall today, up until around the early morning hours of Sunday.  Then chances of rain on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.  Then hope to be near 80's on Thursday.  I will be going from turning my heater on early in the week, to turning the AC on at the end of the week.  It is 57 degrees and cool and already damp feeling.  Errands today, and wash.  No hanging out to dry tough.  The dryer will be getting a workout.

Enjoy


----------



## Squirlz

buckeev said:


> Sooo Squirlz...How short IS *Herb*?....Minion short?.... *TinyDancer* short?


Herb is soooo short, he has to stand on a ladder to comb his hair.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Since no one is here I will ramble 

Have had a fb account for long time
Never use it or check it but since wondered what all is in fb account, decided to see how mine is going

Well not sure how many months or years it has been since I opened it up but did tonight

Who are all these people in my account ? 

I know I clicked accept when got some notifications but ...... Did not realize I would be getting all those posts

I will revisit fb next year
Too overwhelming going they it all

Hope Saturday has been good for all here


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh macie. Facebooks not that bad. Are these people "in your account" asking for friend requests or have your accepted their request? If you are "Friends" with them and don't want to be you can unfriend them and start clean. Your "newsfeed" is the page that opens up. It shows you everything everyone you're "Friends with" or pages you "like" are posting. So for Teresa's Beach Homes I post sunset pictures... when I do that if  you like my page it should show up on your news feed. Then you have your wall... on your wall people have to specifically go there and post things, your status updates go there, and anything people "tag" you in goes there. If you want to be "Friends" with someone, but don't want to see all their crap you can select "Hide all posts" and you  no longer have to see their constant updates... I have a few friends like that. Would like to be able to go manually check out what they're doing... but really don't want to know their play by play of life. It's like they're telling the world because they think they'll get a prize...  If this just went over your head thats fine...(insert air plane emoji here) just trying to help


----------



## macraven

I followed you on it
Thanks for fb 101

I guess I could not say no to the ones that requested being friended


I read enough tonight of fb
I will check it again come Christmas 
......lol


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I followed you on it
> Thanks for fb 101
> 
> I guess I could not say no to the ones that requested being friended
> 
> 
> I read enough tonight of fb
> I will check it again come Christmas
> ......lol


HAHAHA people like to post pictures of trees and food around then. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've enjoyed going out with a friend to dinner and a movie (and target and coffee.)... And then went shopping with my sister today and finally go to go to Buffalo Wild Wings. Been craving it for a couple of months. Hoping to catch up on some office stuff tomorrow, clean house, and then work on recital prep. Rehearsals start Monday and recital is Saturday. Keep my sanity in your thoughts 

And now for some wine. Been a while


----------



## Bluer101

What's Facebook?


----------



## Kivara

I know all about face-book. My face is always in a book!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> What's Facebook?


AKA Timesuck!


----------



## Bluer101

I don't need Facebook to tell everyone what I'm doing. All my friends, homies, and family that I care about have my number and we can talk or text.


----------



## Squirlz

Facebook is a great tool, utilized correctly.  Like the week we just spent in NC; we have hundreds of friends from all over the country that we see once a year.  With Facebook we're already caught up on what has been happening in their lives.


----------



## buckeev

Bluer101 said:


> I don't need Facebook to tell everyone what I'm doing. All my friends, homies, and family that I care about have my number and we can talk or text.


----------



## buckeev

Hmmm..I see where we stand now Bluer.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> HAHAHA people like to post pictures of trees and food around then.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've enjoyed going out with a friend to dinner and a movie (and target and coffee.)... And then went shopping with my sister today and finally go to go to Buffalo Wild Wings. Been craving it for a couple of months. Hoping to catch up on some office stuff tomorrow, clean house, and then work on recital prep. Rehearsals start Monday and recital is Saturday. Keep my sanity in your thoughts
> 
> And now for some wine. Been a while



Guilty... I post pics of my dogs, food and nature. A lot. 

How's everyone's weekend been?


----------



## macraven

You talked me into it
Need to get rid of fb

Most of the stuff I had on it I never read


Nice weekend here but weekends and week days have no meaning when you don't work


----------



## Squirlz

SharkyGoddess said:


> Guilty... I post pics of my dogs, food and nature. A lot.
> 
> How's everyone's weekend been?


Beatiful Sunday here.  Took the little car to a nce brunch, going to finish putting down the mulch now.  Indy qualifying at 4.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> You talked me into it
> Need to get rid of fb
> 
> Most of the stuff I had on it I never read
> 
> 
> Nice weekend here but weekends and week days have no meaning when you don't work



I'm on mine daily, but it's how I keep up with all of my friends that have moved away or that I've made through interest groups


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Guilty... I post pics of my dogs, food and nature. A lot.
> 
> How's everyone's weekend been?


Me too. I cook a lot.. and when I cook I have a lot of food... and I live with just my sister. So I'm usually offering up food to good home. Then they think I'm going to deliver it too. people.... 

And I have the most adorable dog ever so it is my obligation to share her with the world right?


----------



## Robo56

Here at IOA. 45 minute wait for Hogwarts Express to Diagon.
PBH sold out parks are busy.
Express passed Spider-Man. Short wait there. We have always pretty much walked on Hogwarts. Now i know I was spoiled


----------



## marciemi

Robo56 said:


> Here at IOA. 45 minute wait for Hogwarts Express to Diagon.
> PBH sold out parks are busy.
> Express passed Spider-Man. Short wait there. We have always pretty much walked on Hogwarts. Now i know I was spoiled


Surprised there was anyone left to be at Uni - thought they were all at Disney Springs and Typhoon Lagoon with us today!  Although Epcot was shockingly quiet this afternoon.

Hope all is going well besides the crowds - what did you guys decide on Discovery Cove?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Me too. I cook a lot.. and when I cook I have a lot of food... and I live with just my sister. So I'm usually offering up food to good home. Then they think I'm going to deliver it too. people....
> 
> And I have the most adorable dog ever so it is my obligation to share her with the world right?


Exactly! People would be missing out on all of the adorableness that my pack of heathen pups create. I love cooking too, it's kinda therapy to me.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Here at IOA. 45 minute wait for Hogwarts Express to Diagon.
> PBH sold out parks are busy.
> Express passed Spider-Man. Short wait there. We have always pretty much walked on Hogwarts. Now i know I was spoiled


WHOA! PBH is sold out? How crazy is it there? Does that happen often?


----------



## macraven

The deluxe do sell out
More so than peeps realize


----------



## macraven

Robo. Howdy!

Have fun tonight and for the rest of your stay there!!!


Thanks for being our reporter on the spot


----------



## Lynne G

Busy weekend, up and down the highways.

Nice for my car to die.  Ugh.  Now to convince DH no more repairs, I need a new car.  So mad to be without wheels.

Robo, hope you all are having fun.  Crowds are always more managable with that hotel express pass.

Marci, guess the flower stuff in Epcot draws people in.  Hot weather probably brings the TL crowds.  Soon, summer enslaught to be in all the parks.

For us, now less than a month before the end of school.

I am beat.  Tea and cheesecake for dessert.  Lovely.

Peaceful evening all.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Busy weekend, up and down the highways.
> 
> Nice for my car to die.  Ugh.  Now to convince DH no more repairs, I need a new car.  So mad to be without wheels.
> 
> Robo, hope you all are having fun.  Crowds are always more managable with that hotel express pass.
> 
> Marci, guess the flower stuff in Epcot draws people in.  Hot weather probably brings the TL crowds.  Soon, summer enslaught to be in all the parks.
> 
> For us, now less than a month before the end of school.
> 
> I am beat.  Tea and cheesecake for dessert.  Lovely.
> 
> Peaceful evening all.


Hopefully the hubs agrees and you get some new wheels! I was without my Land Shark for a week while she got some much needed TLC and it about killed me.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Sharky, the first repair about 3 years ago, was a small loan.  This time, I am done.  Thanks for the good thoughts.  DH was hoping I would keep the car for at least another year.  Well, car seems to be ready to be sold now.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

What happened to the drink thread? I can't remember exactly where it was posted (UNI or DIS boards). I went to check it out and can't even find it in my watched threads any longer.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Yeah Sharky, the first repair about 3 years ago, was a small loan.  This time, I am done.  Thanks for the good thoughts.  DH was hoping I would keep the car for at least another year.  Well, car seems to be ready to be sold now.


Car repairs stink!


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> WHOA! PBH is sold out? How crazy is it there? Does that happen often?



Outside the Potter areas not bad. Nice breeze now. I have seen the crowds growing this time of year for past two years now.


----------



## macraven

Robo I think the morning crowds are higher as isn't it AP month and the holders can get in for EE?

I agree that each year crowds increase 
More are checking out the darkside

Sharky the drink thread is in the main forum 

It's your turn to bring it back to life !!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Soooo reading Gina's trip report and talk of Discovery Cove led me to check it out...Now to convince DH that we should do that for Christmas and leave the crazy behind us here...sheesh flights right now are $500 less than last June! 

This is what happens when I am wore out after a long week and then 2 days of volunteering for charity events + a wedding: too tired to do much but surf  and plan mock vacations!

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Fear the Walking dead didn't record for some reason so having to record the later show and watch it tomorrow. Getting caught up on Night Manager instead...


----------



## macraven

Fear the dead was decent tonight 
That's all I'll say since you wil catch it later

I liked the episode tonight


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Fear the dead was decent tonight
> That's all I'll say since you wil catch it later
> 
> I liked the episode tonight


I forgot to keep watching when walking dead ended. OOPS! My bad. And my DVR no longer caught it to record it. Our cable has the worst DVR service ever. And it's a small town place so we can't log into the sites with it a stream it like they all say... Nope. Will have to wait for it to come on Netflix.

Just got done with house stuff and errands.Had to go to the store... Spent nearly $200 on "Essentials!" Geez, didn't realize I had gotten so low on everything. Cooked dinner tonight and invited the youngest older brother over(Justin.) We're the only three(including the sister that I live with) that ever really get together and have normal family dinners outside of family get togethers like Christmas and the kids' birthdays. We're the three youngest of the 6. Then cleaned a bit... We're going into rehearsal week which means I won't have time to really sleep much less clean. I have to have a clean house going into that to keep my stress level lower. 

Now I'm finally sitting down to edit a whole bunch of music before rehearsals Tuesday. The company dancers are having a small rehearsal tomorrow at the stage. Hoping to go and figure out the lighting situation. We're having it at my high school gym which I haven't used since I was in elementary school. Long story on that one. Not our top pick. Here's to being hopeful that it will all be alright.


----------



## macraven

TinyD, do you hire out ?


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD, do you hire out ?


What are you hiring me to do exactly?


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all goes well with the rehearsal TinyD.  Not hard to spend money on house needed items.  Just the cost of soap and detergent seems higher to me.

Sharky, my DH must have been in a good mood.  Agreed to see how much the repairs will be, but says it's time to get a new car.  Whew.  Now time to research. 






  yes indeed, it's Monday, and while cool, may hit 70 in the rain.  Overcast and 50's now.  

All the talk of Florida, so we hit the 2 outlet malls near us.  Let's just say, the kids are sporting some new clothes.  Me, not so much.  But that's okay, finally found what I had been looking for.  HeHe,  when trying on sneakers, the guy near me said the shoe on my right foot looked much better on me than the one on my left foot.  Well, my left foot had my own shoe on.  Yep, had to buy the new sneakers.  And best of all, there a smidge too tight for DD, so no sharing.  I hate when she wears my shoes, she stretches them out. 

Mony, DO IT! DO IT!  We're doing DC for Christmas.  Lovely time to be in Orlando during the holidays.  My teens rather travel than get large gifts, and so nice to be in usually better weather than at home.  We can also have a DISmeet if you'll be in the area.  So, save those pennies and join us during the holidays.








  So for all you homies that watched the dead last night, time to get up.  Coffee's on.  Monday - get moving.  

Have an awesome time, particularly Robo and Marci.  Enjoy the parks.


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Hmmm..I see where we stand now Bluer.



That's why I said homies, I'm in contact here with my dis family.


----------



## Bluer101

Had a busy weekend too. Did a brake job on DW's ride. Friday she called me after getting to work and says she smells burning. After tearing it apart on Saturday morning found out one of the rear calipers seized. 

So got the factory parts from a friend at a nice discount and did the rear brakes. Waiting on the front pads to be delivered today so I can do the whole front. The dealer wanted over $1000 for the job and my time plus parts is around $400. Nice savings. 


FTWD has been ok. I prefer TWD better. 

We used to have cable until our HOA canceled our bulk deal. After spending hours and a few days trying to get a good deal with the cable company directly I had too many different prices and answers. So I canceled that and went with directv since we already had uverse. So got a sweet deal for 2 years and haven't looked back. Got the full house dvr, every channel, nfl Sunday ticket, and could not be happier.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Mony, DO IT! DO IT!  We're doing DC for Christmas.  Lovely time to be in Orlando during the holidays.  My teens rather travel than get large gifts, and so nice to be in usually better weather than at home.  We can also have a DISmeet if you'll be in the area.  So, save those pennies and join us during the holidays.
> 
> Have an awesome time, particularly Robo and Marci.  Enjoy the parks.



Eh, I'm always here!    But we will be doing DC for the first time on June 6th so will be glad to report back here how it goes!  DH & DS (21 tomorrow!) will be doing the dolphin swim as a graduation present (he graduates on June 3) and I'll go along to enjoy the day and take pics.  (I did the dolphins once on a cruise and that was enough for me).


----------



## pcstang

I guess we should check out DC one of these days. My aunt works there part time. It's just something for her to do as my uncle works long hours. Anyway, she absolutely loves it and the people she works with.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy dancing for Lynne!!! Let the car shopping begin!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Found it Mac! I bumped it so I don't lose it again since I plan on adding to it after DDs 21st Epcot stumble. 

Who wants to write my grocery list for me? I am sooooo over this domesticated thing and am considering going feral.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> What are you hiring me to do exactly?


_cleaning.......
_
_and maybe some cooking.._


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Found it Mac! I bumped it so I don't lose it again since I plan on adding to it after DDs 21st Epcot stumble.
> 
> Who wants to write my grocery list for me? I am sooooo over this domesticated thing and am considering going feral.




_i'll try to keep an eye on it and bump it also this week._


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all..........

Reporting in from airport Radisson..........just had dinner and sitting in hotel bar having cocktail.......mum is having tea! She's a non drinker. Glorious evening here......

Going to Skype my boys later, then earlyish night before am flight tomorrow.........had good train journey up which is a first as we usually drive up here when we fly to Orlando. 

Mum is so excited for tomorrow.......as am I of course........

Catch youse guys later.........

(mac.....hope email got through)


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Schumi!  Glad to hear you are chilling before your early flight tomorrow.  Have an awesome trip in NY.  (and at least you'll be in the same time zone as us EST homies! LOL)


----------



## Squirlz

We went to DC when we were down there last January.  Weirdest thing I saw; so many people snorkeling in the Lazy River.  Face down.  All you see is a concrete trough!  Why would anybody do that?  And the dolphin I swam with in 2001, CJ, is still there.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for checking in with us Carole....hope you have an awesome trip with your mum.  Hold onto your wallet this time  and enjoy yourself in the Big Apple.

The kittens finally emerged from the storage building today...I will post pics when I can get my hands on the little cuties.  They are still a bit wild since mama Luna hid them in an unreachable area of the shed....couldn't get to them without sending an avalanche of boxes down.

Hope you get that new car Lynne


----------



## buckeev

Squirlz said:


> We went to DC when we were down there last January.  Weirdest thing I saw; so many people snorkeling in the Lazy River.  Face down.  *All you see is a concrete trough*!  Why would anybody do that?  And the dolphin I swam with in 2001, CJ, is still there.



But it's pert-near the CLEANEST concrete trough you'll ever see! There are thousands of fish in the river...plus a really cool viewing window to see Brucie and his friends!
We did Discovery Cove a few years back with the whole schmear..Dolphins, food, River and the Seaworld tix. It was a blast. Pricey for sure, but I got to scratch that off my bucket list. I may take the granddaughter when she is old enuff..(have to be 12 I think to do the dolphin swim at DC). In another life, I used to scuba dive and had several close encounters of the dolphin kind, but they weren't tame and darted away when just out of arm's length. Then there's the whole shark factor....._(i.e. Hmmm...That silhoutte could be a dolphin...OR...maybe not...)...Queue the music...DaaaaADummm...DaaaaDummm..DUMB-DUMB-DUMB-DUMB..._


----------



## Squirlz

buckeev said:


> But it's pert-near the CLEANEST concrete trough you'll ever see! There are thousands of fish in the river...plus a really cool viewing window to see Brucie and his friends!
> We did Discovery Cove a few years back with the whole schmear..Dolphins, food, River and the Seaworld tix. It was a blast. Pricey for sure, but I got to scratch that off my bucket list. I may take the granddaughter when she is old enuff..(have to be 12 I think to do the dolphin swim at DC). In another life, I used to scuba dive and had several close encounters of the dolphin kind, but they weren't tame and darted away when just out of arm's length. Then there's the whole shark factor....._(i.e. Hmmm...That silhoutte could be a dolphin...OR...maybe not...)...Queue the music...DaaaaADummm...DaaaaDummm..DUMB-DUMB-DUMB-DUMB..._


No fish in the river, just in the reef.  This is the river that you float in and look UP to see all the flora and fauna.


----------



## pcstang

Well, it seems like it has reached the time to let my 5 AP's lapse. I've been checking for months on resort rates and they are crazy and my platinum upgrade is never available...


----------



## Lynne G

Awww PC, that would be ashame.  But understandable, given large increase in rate last year.  I still could not get an AP rate in any of the hotels, guess they did not have any trouble filling up for Columbus Day week.  I need to remember to reserve as soon as I can.  Not happy with my rate, but already sold out of my standard ressie, and rates are now almost double.

Oooh, nasty thunderstorm rolling around right now.  No need to water the garden.


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Quick drive by to say hi homies and hope everyone is doing well.


Hi ya St L !

Have you got your boy back home from up North yet?

Can't remember the date you said you were going

Bet you and your better half are anxious for your Orlando vacation !


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Hi ya St L !
> 
> Have you got your boy back home from up North yet?
> 
> Can't remember the date you said you were going
> 
> Bet you and your better half are anxious for your Orlando vacation !


No we haven't got him back yet and looks like we have to drive to Michigan after our trip to the dark side and yes dw is very excited since we only have 26 days til we head out.


----------



## buckeev

Squirlz said:


> No fish in the river, just in the reef.  This is the river that you float in and look UP to see all the flora and fauna.



Ahhh...I'm wondering if we even did that part....Does it take it through "Bird Land"?...'cuz THAT I DO remember!


----------



## Squirlz

buckeev said:


> Ahhh...I'm wondering if we even did that part....Does it take it through "Bird Land"?...'cuz THAT I DO remember!


Yeah, it's the fresh water river that takes you into the aviary.  You go through waterfalls to get in and out.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Well, it seems like it has reached the time to let my 5 AP's lapse. I've been checking for months on resort rates and they are crazy and my platinum upgrade is never available...




WHAT? 

Don't jump ship but start using the smsm code for room discount

I book with that more than the AP code 
My October smsm rate is cheaper by over a thousand of the AP rate for my dates
And plat status still gives me the free upgrade on the rooms

Use the smsm code and book standard room and get the larger room by your YouFirst status

I expect to see your face this October homie


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Awww PC, that would be ashame.  But understandable, given large increase in rate last year.  I still could not get an AP rate in any of the hotels, guess they did not have any trouble filling up for Columbus Day week.  I need to remember to reserve as soon as I can.  Not happy with my rate, but already sold out of my standard ressie, and rates are now almost double.
> 
> Oooh, nasty thunderstorm rolling around right now.  No need to water the garden.


Lynne keep checking your dates in case AP prices drop
It can happen especially when travel agencies release back to the hotel of the unsold rooms they hold

I'll give you money for some of your rain.....


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Evening all..........
> 
> Reporting in from airport Radisson..........just had dinner and sitting in hotel bar having cocktail.......mum is having tea! She's a non drinker. Glorious evening here......
> 
> Going to Skype my boys later, then earlyish night before am flight tomorrow.........had good train journey up which is a first as we usually drive up here when we fly to Orlando.
> 
> Mum is so excited for tomorrow.......as am I of course........
> 
> Catch youse guys later.........
> 
> (mac.....hope email got through)




yup, i got it....

just don't leave your purse in any cabs on this trip in nyc!

have a fabulous vacation.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for checking in with us Carole....hope you have an awesome trip with your mum.  Hold onto your wallet this time  and enjoy yourself in the Big Apple.
> 
> The kittens finally emerged from the storage building today...I will post pics when I can get my hands on the little cuties.  They are still a bit wild since mama Luna hid them in an unreachable area of the shed....couldn't get to them without sending an avalanche of boxes down.
> 
> Hope you get that new car Lynne




_i'm waiting on kitty pictures......


and a pic of lynne's new car_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, Vicki and mac.......thanks.........will definitely keep my eye on purse this time.......lol........think mum will as well!!

Up far too early this morning.......but, it's travel day.........

Still got couple of hours before we need to head through security.........

Catch youse later.........


----------



## macraven

_oh, that's right, this is the big travel day 

i'm excited for youse..


i can never sleep on the night before i travel.
i'm always too excited.

wait, did i just say that?
i never sleep well as it is.......lol_


----------



## schumigirl

I kinda guessed you'd be here this early ........well, late for you........lol........

Surprisingly we both slept quite well.......both our beds are comfy........they are both huge.......think that helped cos mum doesn't sleep great either.......but now we're awake at 5am.......typical!

Head for shower soon I think......

Will still be keeping an eye out for RoF tickets going on sale while I'm away.........


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Found it Mac! I bumped it so I don't lose it again since I plan on adding to it after DDs 21st Epcot stumble.
> 
> Who wants to write my grocery list for me? I am sooooo over this domesticated thing and am considering going feral.


I love grocery shopping. Especially when it's not my money. Now planning your meals and what your family eats may not seem like the most fun... I eat like an unsupervised 8 year old sometimes. I do know how to cook though.... Hmm shark food. Are you like the finding nemo sharks or like the great whites during shark week? 



macraven said:


> _cleaning.......
> _
> _and maybe some cooking.._


Eh... Cleaning.. no. Cooking I'd love to! I don't dislike cleaning my own house. I highly dislike cleaning other peoples and places. I really need to tackle the dance studio. There's so much dust and it makes me sickkkkk!

@schumigirl hope you have safe travels and fun in the big apple! I've never actually been... I need to go one of these days.


We had a small rehearsal today and I got to check out the stage. It's a lot bigger than I remember it when I was in high school! I think I feel much better about lights and music now. My biggest worry now is that we won't be able to hear the tap shoes tapping... The stage is carpet and they were putting a floor on top of it for us. Well.. that floor, I didn't know, is just a rolled out piece of Marley. I though it was something hard with marley on top of it. Nope. Hm... Better than not having a place to dance right? Really glad I didn't do an irish tap dance right about now. I would have been up ehem's creek.

Big rehearsal at the studio tomorrow. All the dancers! ALL OF THEM. Little kids at 3, big kids at 5:30. Gunna be a longgggg day. I'm heading to the studio around lunch to clean a bit and turn the AC on so it won't be hot and maybe I wont get too sick if I get rid of some of the dust.

Oh, and I'm in charge of picking out the music for blank periods with no music and before recitals start/after they end. The title of the recital is Jet Set and we're "traveling" to different countries. (So kind of around the world/Traveling theme).... I shouldn't be in charge of this. I'm not mature enough. I am seriously considering "I Believe I can Fly" by R Kelly... HAHA! Don't think the studio owner would find it as humorous... 

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## macraven

_you have been busy i can see that now.

ok, no cleaning but you can cook for me.

i like junk food and not just a bag of chips with dip........lol


i was wondering this evening where you were, haven't seen you on the sans today......


tinyD, i'm going to bed now.
be sure to turn off the lights when you leave._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you have been busy i can see that now.
> 
> ok, no cleaning but you can cook for me.
> 
> i like junk food and not just a bag of chips with dip........lol
> 
> 
> i was wondering this evening where you were, haven't seen you on the sans today......
> 
> 
> tinyD, i'm going to bed now.
> be sure to turn off the lights when you leave._


I might need to keep them on for schumi or she might not be able to find her plane. 

But yes, pretty busy. I like "junk" food too. I make lots of pastas, pizzas, tacos... meats. Bread. Breakfast. mmmm I don't eat "Fancy." Nor do I really eat veggies.. I wish I were a more diverse eater, but I truly just don't like the stuff. All the veggies I eat are starches! 

Goodnight all! Even I'm calling it a night. Finally finished up making the cds for tomorrow. Hoping I have everything right. :| Taking the computer just in case.


----------



## Lynne G

You night owl homies kill me.  I'm happily sleeping by then, well most of the time.

Woke up at 2am, the rain was noisy.  Woke up at 3:30am, thought I heard someone downstairs.  Kids apparently left the tv on, and most of the lights.  Woke up at 5am to get ready for the day.  I'll be more like a zombie tonight.  

So, safe travels Schumi and Mum.  It's a beautiful sunny start to a rainy day.  I am assuming NY will be the same weather.  You're in for a treat, as we'll have warmer weather at the end of the week. I hope you packed some warm weather clothes.  







  So, time for a hot cup of tea.  Get those coffee cups out.  Morning y'all!


----------



## Lynne G

- Mac, those kitties need breakfast.  Don't let them drink your coffee before you do.


----------



## macraven

Cats in a cup ....... So sweet


----------



## goNDmay9

just popping in to say hi!  whirlwind since my last post.  orlando, jacksonville and destin back to back with a crazy work week in between.  leading right into the girls last week of school (spirit week, end of year party, water party oh my!).  cannot wait to catch up on everyone.  hope you all are having a wonderful tuesday!


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl love the pics!!!!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Well, it seems like it has reached the time to let my 5 AP's lapse. I've been checking for months on resort rates and they are crazy and my platinum upgrade is never available...



You better not, we are all in this together. 

I know it's hard with PBH to get the parlor suite upgrade since they are very limited, we discussed this. With your family that's hard for you not to get that suite. We are lucky with just the three of us for RPR King suite. 

The only thing I can say is book way in advanced for trips then if you decided to cancel you get your money back. That's one way to secure the suite as Platnium status.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all...still is technically  Only 4 days till we leave  Super excited and starting to get scary, as I have yet to pack a single thing! Eek!

Youngest DS had a terrible night, so he & I only got about 1 1/2 hours of sleep...kinda in a fog right now, hoping I don't fall down the steps doing laundry  Of course, it had to be last night that he couldn't sleep, as we spent all day yesterday in the park (school fun day & I volunteered) Our first really sunny day this year, and I got burnt (haven't had a sunburn in 20 years, and I never wear sunblock, even in Florida)

Middle DS injured his ankle, took him to the local clinic (as our ERs around here are usually 4 hour waits)...Thank the good Lord it was just twinged!!! I was so worried for him that he would be in a cast at Uni...ICK! Thankfully he is just on crutches with an air cast for a couple days to keep him off of it!

So that's my long-winded day or two in a nut shell.

Schumi, you and mom have a safe and wonderful trip!

Robo, hope you are having a great time enjoying those grandkids at Uni!

Tiny, love the song choice! I think I would add: Sailing (sung by Cartman/SouthPark) not a South Park fan, but him singing that always makes me giggle!

Mac, I will clean for you while TinyD makes us homemade pasta! YUM! Love Georgia...I've always said if we win the lottery (that we don't play  ) that's where we are moving!

To everyone else hi


----------



## keishashadow

Was thinking of joining the walking dead last week.  After winding up in ER the night we returned from trip, getting medicated, then being told I had bonus sickness the following week, just rolled with it and rested.  Finally, started to feel like doing something.  My bathrooms hadn't been touched since April 28th, one chore my men folk would never dream of tackling.  talk about scary OMG.



Lynne G said:


> Poor DD, picked her up from soccer practice and she was covered in hives.  Not sure what set her off, but with benedryl in her and a hot shower, she feels a little better.  Was itching all over on the drive home.
> 
> Have a good night homies!



#2 DS had a few minor reactions during football practices when 7 or so.  One day so bad, his face swelled up, couldn't see out of his eyes by end of practice.  After testing turned out he was allergic to poison ivy. It wasn't visible anywhere on the field but dr said it could be embedded in the ground.  They also cautioned us as to the various chemicals sprayed upon the various fields that can cause reactions in kids who haven't been exposed to them in the past.



SharkyGoddess said:


> Only because I knew you all would share in my frustrated laugh...
> 
> So I asked if the Galactic Spectacular Dessert Party would be available in October (it looks like the event ends in June, but I wasn't sure) and this is the answer I received.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> We are pleased to learn that you are planning to visit Walt Disney World® and appreciate your desire to make your visit as comfortable and enjoyable as possible! Because availability can change at any moment and pricing is subject to change, providing quotes or booking reservations is done online or over the phone rather than through email. For live assistance with your reservations, please contact the Disney Reservation Center at 407-W-DISNEY (407-934-7639). One of our specially trained Cast Members will be happy to help you determine which accommodations will best suit the needs of your party.
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us."
> 
> Great! Could ya maybe ANSWER the actual question?
> 
> *siiiigh* Soooo... how's everyone's day so far?



lol throw a dart for a reliable answer.  there's a blog and facebook where you can post but if they don't like what you post on the blog it typically goes 'poof'.

if the party is still profitable, they'll extend it, as they have since the inception.  We really enjoyed it over a year ago @ Star Wars Weekends, but it's been dumbed down since unfortunately.  Still, nice to have a table to hang on and unlimited adult beverages



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 170427
> Hey Schumi, Mac and Lynne. Thanks for the happy travel wishes. Flight was fairly uneventful except for a little turbulence. Not a fan of that, but beats driving 15 hours. Settled in at home. Heading up to Universal Sunday.



enjoy, loving the picture!  reminds me of that old twilight zone episode wit william shatner & alien on the wing.



marciemi said:


> Eh, I'm always here!    But we will be doing DC for the first time on June 6th so will be glad to report back here how it goes!  DH & DS (21 tomorrow!) will be doing the dolphin swim as a graduation present (he graduates on June 3) and I'll go along to enjoy the day and take pics.  (I did the dolphins once on a cruise and that was enough for me).



Going to guess u booked the AP rate.  Was thinking of booking in October but need to activate our APs.  Know we'd have to pay if doing so @ SW.  Can't remember if Aquatica charge for parking.  Need to visit either park beforehand, if one is cheaper for parking it will be the winner lol

Trust me, other than flipper being present, DC is absolutely nothing like what's offered on cruise excursions.  Once you get  inside the park it's hard to believe you're in Orlando, it's beautiful.  Get there @ opening to grab an early swim time, to allow the rest of the day @ your leisure.  I like to book 10:00 am.  Allows time to grab a piece of beach, eat breakfast and get lay of the land.  If taking pictures of the swim, there's a couple of spots that jut out on the side of the dolphin lagoon that offer nice vantage point vs the beach area.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Keisha's alive.  Sucks to get back from vacation and not feeling well.

Kivara -eek.  What adventures you've had.  See my post above, I had a wonderful night sleep.  NOT.  Still waiting to see how much to fix the car that died on me.  DH now has decided I can get a new car, but depending on the cost of repair, DS can have the fixed car.  I said, my car's almost 10 years old, but after some thought, he's got a point.  My niece wrecked 2 cars before she was 21.  DS is 18, almost 19.  Just an unexpected expenses to deal with.   But on a happy and very happy note - Vacation for you!  WAHOO!!!

And with that we have overcast skies, and here comes the rain, again.  Yep Mac, I wish I could give ya some.  My plants are enjoying these daily rains though.


----------



## tink1957

You can send me some of that rain too Lynne...my tomatoes need it.

I can sympathize with you on the car trouble Lynne, Trey's truck went in for major engine repairs last week and we still don't know how much it's costing  it's supposed to be ready by the end of the week.

Good to see you're back among the living Janet.  We miss you when you're gone.

Hope everyone is recovered by trip time Kivara...I used to be an early packer but now I wait until the last minute and it works fine.  Have a wonderful trip 

Guess I'll go plant the strawberries and flowers I bought last week...maybe it will rain soon on both of us mac.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Going to guess u booked the AP rate.  Was thinking of booking in October but need to activate our APs.  Know we'd have to pay if doing so @ SW.  Can't remember if Aquatica charge for parking.  Need to visit either park beforehand, if one is cheaper for parking it will be the winner lol
> 
> Trust me, other than flipper being present, DC is absolutely nothing like what's offered on cruise excursions.  Once you get  inside the park it's hard to believe you're in Orlando, it's beautiful.  Get there @ opening to grab an early swim time, to allow the rest of the day @ your leisure.  I like to book 10:00 am.  Allows time to grab a piece of beach, eat breakfast and get lay of the land.  If taking pictures of the swim, there's a couple of spots that jut out on the side of the dolphin lagoon that offer nice vantage point vs the beach area.



Booked the AP rate for me & DH and with Robo's suggestion, upgraded DS' from the AP rate to the FL resident so he also gets the 14 days of SW & Aquatica for ~$50.  That'll fall during the opening of Mako and I already registered for/downloaded our free one-time-use Express Passes for AP holders for that (but was able to assign mine to him to use).  

Aquatica definitely charges for parking but not sure how it compares to SW - I can check it out when we're there a few times in June.  However, when we activated our AP's at SW they just scanned them and waved us through with no charge (this was in January).  We had been prepared to have Royce drop me off and activate them and then loop around or wait at drop-off but they didn't even ask - just scanned and sent us through.  

I'm just not a big fan of things in the water with me.  Or large creatures, whether horses or dolphins.  I did it once with Royce but am happy to sit it out this time and be the photographer.  Thanks for the advice on location!  And we'll definitely be there early - just send some mummy dust for good weather!

Heading to AK Saturday for the first Jungle Book night show and night safari after!  After hitting the old Soarin' first that afternoon at Epcot.  Friday is our 28 year anniversary so guess that's how we're celebrating!


----------



## macraven

Im out shopping for a new bed
Has a horrible sleep yesterday and think it's time to replace it


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Im out shopping for a new bed
> Has a horrible sleep yesterday and think it's time to replace it



supposedly, this week-end is the best time to buy mattresses.  Good luck finding a new bed.  I'll be car shopping.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Im out shopping for a new bed
> Has a horrible sleep yesterday and think it's time to replace it


Let me know if you need any advice or have any questions. I know a guy in the industry...


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies.*
*Dw got up this morning and wanted to start packing for our vacation and had to remind her that we still had 25 days and she had plenty of time *


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> supposedly, this week-end is the best time to buy mattresses.  Good luck finding a new bed.  I'll be car shopping.


What kind of car you looking for?


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Let me know if you need any advice or have any questions. I know a guy in the industry...


I almost called you for help and advice

Is a grand a good price for a full size bed


----------



## macraven

Tell me it is as i bought it


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz said:


> What kind of car you looking for?


Small SUV, as want to downsize from my highlander.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Tell me it is as i bought it


That's a loaded question! You should have called me!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Small SUV, as want to downsize from my highlander.


We Bought an 05 highlander when my oldest was born in 05. It had the snow traction feature which was funny because we lived in Panama City FL at that time. How much smaller do you want to go? I thought the highlander was a small SUV.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> We Bought an 05 highlander when my oldest was born in 05. It had the snow traction feature which was funny because we lived in Panama City FL at that time. How much smaller do you want to go? I thought the highlander was a small SUV.



Like a RAV4 or CRV.  Mine is an 07 ltd.  bought it when my DD was 6, and we needed a large SUV.  Went from an Explorer that gave me nothing but trouble.  My car had numerous kids and stuff for years, but now that my teens are so much older, I cannot seem to downsize to a car, though my DS thinks I should get a Camry.  What ever I end up with, it will be AWD, as we get a fair amount of snow.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> We Bought an 05 highlander when my oldest was born in 05. It had the snow traction feature which was funny because we lived in Panama City FL at that time. How much smaller do you want to go? I thought the highlander was a small SUV.


I can attest that traction control works when plowing thru puddles too, don't ask

mac - so you now have a grand bed?  

usually, our pool is open beginning of May, combo of events, including noah's ark rain for last week delayed it.  Took a dip in it this afternoon.  water temperature was a balmy 58 degrees .  Several days forecast in the upper 80's  upcoming should warm it up nicely.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> That's a loaded question! You should have called me!




So, do you ship up north?  We may be looking for twin, 2 of them.  Both kids need new beds.  Maybe me too, a queen.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> I can attest that traction control works when plowing thru puddles too, don't ask
> 
> mac - so you now have a grand bed?
> 
> usually, our pool is open beginning of May, combo of events, including noah's ark rain for last week delayed it.  Took a dip in it this afternoon.  water temperature was a balmy 58 degrees .  Several days forecast in the upper 80's  upcoming should warm it up nicely.




Hehe, DSis opened her pool in the rain last weekend.  I told her to put the solar cover on, need it to be like bath water this weekend.  You can bet we will be taking a dip in the pool.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Tell me it is as i bought it


Of course it is.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> I can attest that traction control works when plowing thru puddles too, don't ask
> 
> mac - so you now have a grand bed?
> 
> usually, our pool is open beginning of May, combo of events, including noah's ark rain for last week delayed it.  Took a dip in it this afternoon.  water temperature was a balmy 58 degrees .  Several days forecast in the upper 80's  upcoming should warm it up nicely.


Yes, I use the AWD on my truck on I10 when it pouring which it always is!

We haven't been in the pool yet. Usually get in mid April but we've had other stuff going on. It's ready! Hmmm...maybe tomorrow will be a good day to kick off the pool season. 58 degrees! No way!!!


----------



## Bluer101

We started last weekend using the pool. We need to pressure clean the deck before our party this weekend.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Im out shopping for a new bed
> Has a horrible sleep yesterday and think it's time to replace it


I have to do the same thing this week. My mattresses were from my parents. Not even going to share how old they are. GROSS?! We have a place here in town that makes them in the back factory and delivers them and all.. Nothing like good hometown homemade mattresses! They're actually REALLY good quality. We've had to buy others in our rental houses and after seeing most of them bust out in a short amount of time Mom and Dad have decided they'd rather get the ones from Thomasville GA and uhaul them or have them delivered all the way down there. They did it once with 13 sets... delivered them for us! They were great to us and so thankful for small town service .
Good luck shopping! Hopefully you'll find some good ones.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Like a RAV4 or CRV.  Mine is an 07 ltd.  bought it when my DD was 6, and we needed a large SUV.  Went from an Explorer that gave me nothing but trouble.  My car had numerous kids and stuff for years, but now that my teens are so much older, I cannot seem to downsize to a car, though my DS thinks I should get a Camry.  What ever I end up with, it will be AWD, as we get a fair amount of snow.


Check out the new HRV from honda. One of my neighbors has one and it's really cute! Love the inside of it. I might be a civic convert...


Also MAC never mind. I guess  you already bought something?


----------



## macraven

Yes I did 
It was a spur of the moment purchase 

When we moved I told me Mac that I needed a new bed and wanted it before Christmas 

Well that date has come and gone with no bed 

Had to do some errands this afternoon and stopped by a bank to open a new account 
While talking to the employee, I asked if there were any decent stores that sold beds
She told me the place she had one custom made and I went there 

In the store the gal was telling me what they could make
She got a call and a customer she helped came in to make a purchase 

I told her I would wait for her 

Decided to lay down on a bed that caught my eye and started dis- ing

Close to nodding off and  decided if I call fall asleep on that bed, I should buy that style


She wrote up the order once the people left
Man they were in The store for over 39 minutes which made me realize I was tired and. Ended to buy that bed

She wrote it up and they already started to make it

Delivery is Friday 

I should have called pc earlier huh.....


----------



## macraven

Lynne, hope you find the car early in your search 

I've stayed with Toyota as it handled so well in snow, ice and heavy rains in the North

Mr Mac also went with a Toyota before we moved last year 

Gotta get something that works for you in winter


----------



## macraven

Next up are pools ...

Bluer is all set
For some reason, I did not get my invite for the weekend pool party

Janet is getting set and Lynne is ready to skinny dip at sisters pool this weekend

And St L wife has packed the suitcase


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Next up are pools ...
> 
> Bluer is all set
> For some reason, I did not get my invite for the weekend pool party
> 
> Janet is getting set and Lynne is ready to skinny dip at sisters pool this weekend
> 
> And St L wife has packed the suitcase


Our pool heat on our houses has been on since the first week of March so they've been good to go since then. 
I doubt the pool heat has kicked on in the last several weeks though.  

I survived rehearsals today. Just got finished editing the changes from today. There were a lot of them. Had to add music in after nearly every song in the evening show. Started around 11 I believe and just finished. Hopefully I won't have to do anymore major editing like that. I need sleep. 

My kids need extra practice so I'm meeting them there an hour and a half before rehearsal. Surely that will be enough time for me to get three four dances in order.... I hope. Send good thoughts and prays to them. Otherwise I don't know what I'll do... Oh boy.


----------



## Kivara

Sounds like a comfy mattress Mac!

Good luck with the car hunt, Lynne! I wouldn't mind going smaller with the next one, now that all 3 are out of car seats. Somehow each time we've gone bigger, I'm getting scared DH is going to come home with a rock band's tour bus when this vehicle goes!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Yes, I use the AWD on my truck on I10 when it pouring which it always is!
> 
> We haven't been in the pool yet. Usually get in mid April but we've had other stuff going on. It's ready! Hmmm...maybe tomorrow will be a good day to kick off the pool season. 58 degrees! No way!!!



Northerners are a hardy sort when it comes to swimming lol.  Polar bear plunge for charity on New Years day in the Allegheny River is still on my bucket list.  Not sure if i'm more creeped out by the water quality or the temperatures of air/water.



Bluer101 said:


> We started last weekend using the pool. We need to pressure clean the deck before our party this weekend.



Had thought those in the South kept their pools open all year.


----------



## macraven

I think it is camel day


With no smilies today for it, just trying here


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I think it is camel day
> 
> 
> With no smilies today for it, just trying here



i was off looking but none grabbed me fancy

humpty hump!

hope your new mattress

don't get no

lumpy lumps


----------



## macraven

And thank you Keisha for confirming it is hump day


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> And thank you Keisha for confirming it is hump day



I live for hump days


----------



## tink1957

Just a quick hello to wish everyone a happy hump day...coffee time for me


----------



## Squirlz

Our neighbor has a pool we can use any time.  That's the best kind of pool to have!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Our neighbor has a pool we can use any time.  That's the best kind of pool to have!


When does it get warm in your area?

Does the invite to use the pool include all of your friends here?

We need to get the bus loaded for the pool trip for the homies here

If we start diving now, we can be at that pool in 44 hours

Well there will be a lot of homies to pick up along the way...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just a quick hello to wish everyone a happy hump day...coffee time for me


Did you see the sw flights yesterday  ?

The Orlando ones were not on that special $44 one


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, just sayin'!  Hump day indeed.  

Had to take the car into the shop.  Did not we rebuild the engine like 2 years ago?  He asked.  Well yes we did, I said.  Hmmm, maybe a low cost fix he says.  Yeah mister, no cost would be what I want I thought.  Will find out later today what went bad, and how much.  Cross your fingers for me.  Easy and no/low cost.


Have the day off, but not really, doing housework and laundry today.

Enjoy your day,  we are already sweating up to 87 today.  Break out the shorts and summer clothes.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> When does it get warm in your area?
> 
> Does the invite to use the pool include all of your friends here?
> 
> We need to get the bus loaded for the pool trip for the homies here
> 
> If we start diving now, we can be at that pool in 44 hours
> 
> Well there will be a lot of homies to pick up along the way...


It has finally reached the 80s (F) here this week.  We had one 80 degree day on April 18 and since then we've even had snow flurries.

Any day now my neighbor will be asking if they can run the firehose from the hydrant on my corner across my yard to fill his pool.  It's a full-size pool, deep end and diving board and everything.

Get that bus going!


----------



## macraven

Will do ...


Keisha hope your Mr has that CDL still

We need to hold a bake sale to get the gas money together for the trip up north


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Did you see the sw flights yesterday  ?
> 
> The Orlando ones were not on that special $44 one


Yes, my flights are still holding at $150 RT ...guess I'll have to wait to see if they have their anniversary sale next month.


----------



## goNDmay9

we opened ours a couple of weekends ago - Open to ALL HOMIES!   water is still a bit chilly - but it can be a stop on the world tour of homie pools (@tinydancer09 can make us an awesome travel playlist!)

@tinydancer09 - how are the headaches?  sounds like those 90 min massages are working!  Don't forget Leaving on a Jet Plane, MIA Paper planes (ha ha).  Our recital practice is next weekend. 

@SharkyGoddess   I had never heard of LGI - Little Gaspirilla Island or IRB - Indian Rocks Beach.  The things you learn from SAN.  

@LynneG hives??!!!  bless her heart.  that sounds awful.  hope you are getting better sleep.  as for small suv's my mom LOVES her CRV.  She is on her second one.  My dad convinced her to go to a car after we said farewell to the massive family vehicle - but she ended up going back to the SUV because she likes being higher up.  

@keishashadow i LOVE that twilight zone episode.  years ago - 3rd rock from the sun did a nod to that - i wonder how many people got it?


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven - congrats on the new bed!!  sounds fancy.  did you ever get your brownberry?? 

@pcstang - nooooo. just hang on for one more year.  there is so much stuff coming! we took a few years off and having to buy them outright again versus the renewal was   

@Kivara @ky07 - i always plan to pack early - but always end up doing it the night before (or day of).  sending good healing vibes to you @Kivara - and LOL on the rock band tour bus!

@tink1957 - strawberries!  how fun!

@marciemi the night safari sounds really cool!  what is the jungle book night show?
hope @schumigirl is having a blast


----------



## macraven

Duh
Went to the store which was not near home and forgot the Brownberry ......


----------



## marciemi

goNDmay9 said:


> the night safari sounds really cool!  what is the jungle book night show?



They were supposed to open Rivers of Light (nighttime show at AK) on Earth Day but it got delayed (tentative guess is Sept).  This is a filler show for the summer months - impression I get is that it's kind of like Fantasmic! with the projections on water and a bit of fireworks but we'll see Saturday I guess!


----------



## goNDmay9

marciemi said:


> They were supposed to open Rivers of Light (nighttime show at AK) on Earth Day but it got delayed (tentative guess is Sept).  This is a filler show for the summer months - impression I get is that it's kind of like Fantasmic! with the projections on water and a bit of fireworks but we'll see Saturday I guess!



oooh.  that sounds awesome!  i cannot wait to hear what you think.


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> It has finally reached the 80s (F) here this week.  We had one 80 degree day on April 18 and since then we've even had snow flurries.
> 
> Any day now my neighbor will be asking if they can run the firehose from the hydrant on my corner across my yard to fill his pool.  It's a full-size pool, deep end and diving board and everything.
> 
> Get that bus going!



our town refuses the hydrant tap in...all the better to collect extra sewage fees from pool owners.  Often people will get their 1st fill trucked in to avoid the gouge.

really enjoying the nice weather here


----------



## Lynne G

Yep illegal to tap the hydrants here too.  My Dsis has a well, so it takes a while to fill her pool, but nice and icy cold when coming out of the well.

Almost too hot today, and loving it.  Picked DD up from practice tonight, yep, hives again.  Keeping medicine in the car now.  With the humidity on the rise, buggy out now.  Chilling with some iced tea.  Time to relax.  

Have a good night homies.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

LAWDS my fins are killin' me! I got myself an ifit to try and make myself be more active and did y'all know it's flippin' hard to get in 10 thousand steps even when you're running your tail off running errands?


----------



## macraven

I think it is easier to buy larger clothes sizes 
That is how I deal with getting extra steps in


----------



## SharkyGoddess

They are! I'm sick of being so sluggish though so this little band reminds me to move when I've been doing my best impression of a rock


----------



## Monykalyn

AAAck not used to working 40 hours a week-these 2 part time jobs are gonna do me in!! Gotta get rid of one of em...would love to use the extra money for a quickie trip somewhere over Christmas break but afraid to book as will have one going off to college this fall...sorta afraid of extra expenses.

Watching the weather and we are in an "active pattern" and could rain some every day now through June 10th!!!! The chickens are gonna need to grow webbed feet. 

these "active patterns" are concerning too as we are full blown heat/humidity one day and and next a cold/wet front rips through-->prime for tornadoes. 5 Years ago this week the EF5 ripped through Joplin MO-the pics are showing as "memories" on facebook...We went to help feed the volunteers several days.  Was in Joplin today actually and almost drove down the road where the pics where taken to update them.

As to the cars-I have an '01Toyota 4Runner - still going strong.  And DH just bought a new fully loaded CRV (the one with lane correction etc) a few months ago.  It's OK- I like my SUV so driving his car is different.  No key just the fob thingy and a push button.  Weird.

Allergies has made all of us miserable here.  Hope everyone has a good night sleep tonight and feels better in am!


----------



## macraven

Tornados are scary
Five years ago this month a tornado destroyed parts of the town I live in now

Hope that was the last of them for here

It is tough to be working two jobs monyK

Flip a coin to decide which one to keep


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thirsty Thursday all.  

Keep safe all in tornado alley.

We are hot and steamy today.  Chance of severe thunderstorm, but mostly west of the city, so time to close the house down and turn the air on.  Poor DS is not having fun with the high pollen count these next couple of days.

MonyK, working one job is enough.  Hope you get the job situation just how you like it.

Hope Schumi and DM are enjoying this burst of summer in NY.  Safe travels.

Kitty pictures Tink?  Just born kitties are so cute and small.  Hope momma cat lets you see the kitties.

TinyD, hope the recital goes well.  Kids are so fun to watch, and I give ya a lot of credit teaching them.

With that, I am getting a large cup of tea.

Wake up homies, the sun is out.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Bluer101

Well, yesterday after work I did the pressure cleaning and we are all ready. Who is coming?


----------



## keishashadow

johnny depp is back on the market, single ladies start your engines. 

& so it begins, skools out & GD will be sleeping over tonight to start the season. 

my DR table that already outlived it's chairs was pronounced dead by the mr yesterday.  Have been tightening up the legs for years but just too wobbly at this point.  i love to shop except for furniture.



macraven said:


> I think it is easier to buy larger clothes sizes
> That is how I deal with getting extra steps in



two of the greatest inventions - spanx & lycra  

wine o'clock!  i'll drink to that lol


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Well, yesterday after work I did the pressure cleaning and we are all ready. Who is coming?



i'll bring the beans & weeinies


----------



## marciemi

My middle son bought a HRV last June and has been really happy with it, especially for the price.  However, he warns that it's totally designed for the driver, not passengers.  Having ridden in it a few times even as a front seat passenger, I have to agree.  But it does have reasonable storage compared to say an Accord without the 50% more cost of the CRV.


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> our town refuses the hydrant tap in...all the better to collect extra sewage fees from pool owners.  Often people will get their 1st fill trucked in to avoid the gouge. really enjoying the nice weather here





Lynne G said:


> Yep illegal to tap the hydrants here too.  My Dsis has a well, so it takes a while to fill her pool, but nice and icy cold when coming out of the well.



We finally got the bill from the water company from filling our pool.  It really wasn't bad at all!  I will have to look again - but I think it came to $200 and then we got a $160 credit for the waste fees.  woot woot!  It took forever but was easy just filling it with the garden hose.


----------



## tinydancer09

goNDmay9 said:


> we opened ours a couple of weekends ago - Open to ALL HOMIES!   water is still a bit chilly - but it can be a stop on the world tour of homie pools (@tinydancer09 can make us an awesome travel playlist!)
> 
> @tinydancer09 - how are the headaches?  sounds like those 90 min massages are working!  Don't forget Leaving on a Jet Plane, MIA Paper planes (ha ha).  Our recital practice is next weekend.
> 
> @SharkyGoddess   I had never heard of LGI - Little Gaspirilla Island or IRB - Indian Rocks Beach.  The things you learn from SAN.
> 
> @LynneG hives??!!!  bless her heart.  that sounds awful.  hope you are getting better sleep.  as for small suv's my mom LOVES her CRV.  She is on her second one.  My dad convinced her to go to a car after we said farewell to the massive family vehicle - but she ended up going back to the SUV because she likes being higher up.
> 
> @keishashadow i LOVE that twilight zone episode.  years ago - 3rd rock from the sun did a nod to that - i wonder how many people got it?


My girls lyrical dance is actually leaving on a jet plane. They're doing leaving on a jet plane, walk like an Egyptian(edited with traditional Egyptian music,) 99 red balloons half German/half English, and  Irish step dance from LOTDance. I don't think paper planes would be well received by our parents! Lol I did do that senior year as an in class routine though

so far I'm surviving rehearsals. Have to be at the studio in about an hour and rehearsals don't start until 3... Yikes. Long day. Dress rehearsal day.... Good thoughts good thoughts good thoughts


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Oldest DS and gf started out at 12:30 am to Florida for memorial day getaway and DW had me and him rotf by asking if she could hide in his suitcase and go with them


----------



## goNDmay9

tinydancer09 said:


> My girls lyrical dance is actually leaving on a jet plane. They're doing leaving on a jet plane, walk like an Egyptian(edited with traditional Egyptian music,) 99 red balloons half German/half English, and  Irish step dance from LOTDance. I don't think paper planes would be well received by our parents! Lol I did do that senior year as an in class routine though
> 
> so far I'm surviving rehearsals. Have to be at the studio in about an hour and rehearsals don't start until 3... Yikes. Long day. Dress rehearsal day.... Good thoughts good thoughts good thoughts



sending good vibes for your dress rehearsal!  i love the song selections BTW.  LOL on you actually doing a routine to Paper Planes! That is what i get trying to be sarcastic.  

last year we had a torrential downpour / crazy storm on recital day.  DD was 3 and i had to grab her out of the car and run barefoot to the back of the theatre where the dancers were dropped of.  Everyone was soaked!  We still laugh about it.


----------



## Squirlz

Another slow day here.  Due to an herb shortage we are out of our #1 selling product.  Orders are stacking up and my Wife spends most of her time answering e-mails from customers asking about it.  When it arrives, hopefully next week, all heck will break loose!  In the meantime she's trying not to worry herself to death.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Morning homies




Good morning Mac.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I think it is easier to buy larger clothes sizes
> That is how I deal with getting extra steps in



Ok that's funny Mac.

Morning everyone from Universal. Sun shining, nice breeze. So far as weather is concerned it's turning out to be the best May visit yet.

Happy car hunting Lynne. 

Congrats Mac on the new bed. Hopes this helps with sleep.


----------



## macraven

Woot!
Robo is gonna have a greAt day at the darkside!

Take a butterbeer for the team back home


----------



## marciemi

Speaking of Butterbeer, I got my new pins in the mail yesterday!  Got the first 2, but thought you guys might like the third as well!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Well, yesterday after work I did the pressure cleaning and we are all ready. Who is coming?


Pick me! Pick me! 
We still haven't found new pool deck furniture. Living in a small town sucks. Guess I'll have to shop online.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Woot!
> Robo is gonna have a greAt day at the darkside!
> 
> Take a butterbeer for the team back home



Will do. Thought i would share a tidbit. They are doing empty car test runs today on the Hulk.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Will do. Thought i would share a tidbit. They are doing empty car test runs today on the Hulk.


Yaaaa. For the big news!!!!

Hulk is coming back to life soon


----------



## Robo56

Kong Merchandise is out


----------



## Robo56

I have to admit the little stuffed gorilla's are cute.


----------



## goNDmay9

Robo56 said:


> Will do. Thought i would share a tidbit. They are doing empty car test runs today on the Hulk.


yay!!


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven how did you say you got the florida renewal rate for georgia?  did you call?  first renewal is about to hit.  this year i am contemplating doing the premier.  the 'rents and i were discussing how the 4pm 1 time express and valet could be useful when we do a split stay onsite and bonnet creek.


----------



## macraven

Yes I did
I called for doing the renewal as it would not go through using online


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> johnny depp is back on the market, single ladies start your engines.
> 
> & so it begins, skools out & GD will be sleeping over tonight to start the season.
> 
> my DR table that already outlived it's chairs was pronounced dead by the mr yesterday.  Have been tightening up the legs for years but just too wobbly at this point.  i love to shop except for furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> two of the greatest inventions - spanx & lycra
> 
> wine o'clock!  i'll drink to that lol



I love my spanx!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> My girls lyrical dance is actually leaving on a jet plane. They're doing leaving on a jet plane, walk like an Egyptian(edited with traditional Egyptian music,) 99 red balloons half German/half English, and  Irish step dance from LOTDance. I don't think paper planes would be well received by our parents! Lol I did do that senior year as an in class routine though
> 
> so far I'm surviving rehearsals. Have to be at the studio in about an hour and rehearsals don't start until 3... Yikes. Long day. Dress rehearsal day.... Good thoughts good thoughts good thoughts


I LOVE your song list!!!


----------



## Bluer101

We have an original stuffed Kong in storage somewhere.


----------



## macraven

Kewl


----------



## tinydancer09

goNDmay9 said:


> sending good vibes for your dress rehearsal!  i love the song selections BTW.  LOL on you actually doing a routine to Paper Planes! That is what i get trying to be sarcastic.
> 
> last year we had a torrential downpour / crazy storm on recital day.  DD was 3 and i had to grab her out of the car and run barefoot to the back of the theatre where the dancers were dropped of.  Everyone was soaked!  We still laugh about it.


I've danced IN torrential downpour. We do a christmas thing outside with our town every year.. it was senior year. Our last time to ever dance at Victorian Christmas... and my teacher said "If yall want to dance I will stay. If you don't want to dance I understand and you are welcome to leave," All six of us looked at each other and walked out onto the street and asked them to start the music. I still laugh about that one... I can't believe we did that!

And yes.. the song had just come out from MIA when we did it though. First taste of hip hop for the Dance Academy. I was not a hip hop girl.



pcstang said:


> Pick me! Pick me!
> We still haven't found new pool deck furniture. Living in a small town sucks. Guess I'll have to shop online.


Did you find that stuff my dad recommended on Amazon? Super pricey. My sister just bought some from Target and they delivered it.. freight, but they delivered it. We have a red card so shipping was free. It seems nice! They've been having some great sales


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh! And thank you everyone for your week wishes. After a long day it's nice to come back to! I too love my long list. I don't think my kids realize the awesomeness of it, but their parents will! I've wanted to do leaving on a jet plane for a long time.


----------



## pcstang

TD - I did, thank you. We've spent so much money on our house that I'm not looking to break the bank for pool furniture! I look at what target has too.
Good luck with the recital. I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  It is Friday and the road to the shore is already too busy.  Hehe, kids have school.

 

 

Yes!  An awesome summer day, hot and humid.  

Hope all have a celebratory great weekend!

Time for tea.  Morning you early homies, coffee is brewing.


----------



## macraven

TinyD your song list will wow everyone 
Have a wonderful time preforming!

Have someone take pictures for you

I'm up with a little bit of sleep in me and a gallon of coffee

Can't believe how lousy I still feel....

But the bed arrives sometime before noon today and I had to get things organized
Well, I had to let mr Mac know where to put the older bed and to vacuum the room....etc
I don't move that fast without coffee in me

We still have had zero rain
Was 91 here yesterday and will stay in the 90's thru next week

Loving it
No complaints from me

I have been checking the weather in WI and looks like sunshine there next week and Chicago the same
Won't be packing the winter coat now

Good think Lynne posted today's calendar
As all days for me seem like Saturday

Great Friday to all the homies out there


----------



## Monykalyn

?Break a leg? with the recital TinyD!!

Lynne-OMG love the doggie meme!! Happy hour last night (well _hours_) with the girls there was a sweet baby dog who looked just like that one on the patio with us. The Couple who had her let everyone pet that sweet thing. Made us all want puppies for awhile...then we came to our senses (well I did anyway LOL-the dang chickens keep me busy enough-had the darn redhead one sneak in house while I was checking my plants on the deck-she is a sprinter!)

Exciting holiday plans? we are heading to Iowa for a family reunion-yay to 5 people in a CRV for 7 hours...(need sarcasm font)


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........

Thanks for all the nice wishes for us having a lovely trip........must have worked as we are having the best time!!

How much do I love Long Island!!! Beautiful..........we still have to have our time in the city, that's next week......but for now it's relaxing by cousins pool, going out in their boat and eating in beautiful places........and weather has been hot hot hot!!! Even managed a little shopping while driving around this beautiful place............

Heading out to see some wineries today with one of my cousins and aunt.......got sun screen on as its another hot one...........

Steak and seafood place for lunch today apparently..........food is so good here!!! 

Catch youse guys soon.........


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a fantastic vacation already!

Happy you stopped by


----------



## marciemi

Know some of you already saw this on my FB (evidently not Mac though!), but Royce & I celebrate our 28th anniversary today!  Celebrating in the parks tomorrow (of course!).


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, just had to giggle at the sight of a sprinting chicken.  With the earlier every day sunrise, my neighbor's chickens must have wanted to lay their eggs before actual sunrise.  Clucking at 5:30am.  Safe travels on that long ride.  Earbuds and electronics needed for the peace in the car.

Morning Mac.  Sorry to hear not a good rest last night.  Hope the new bed does the trick.  Mr. Mac had some house work to do.  Hope your kitties won't be sprinting out the house when the bed comes.  

Need to find some chocolate, the tea was not suffient to move me off the couch.  Wash is done, need to put it in the dryer.  With the humidity, most won't dry outside.  Hmm, maybe I will bring lunch to my Dsis.  That and I need to put gas in my Mum's car.  She has been so nice in letting me borrow it.

Ok, I am off to finish the wash.

Chow y'all!


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, such a beautiful bride you were Marci.  Happy Anniversary!  What a great way to celebrate.


----------



## macraven

Beautiful pic of both of you Marcie
And .... Neither one of you have changed

Thanks for sharing as you know Facebook is not my friend lol

Happy anniversary


----------



## tinydancer09

Thankfully I just control the music and lights so no dancing for me. The girls are walking up and down a spiral stair case so let's hope no one breaks a leg 

Off to run some errands. The senior girls are having a get together tonight at the studio owner's house. Have to make it back in time for that. Happy Friday everyone! Again, thanks for the well wishes! Hope the ones traveling arehaving a great vacation! Don't forget to cherish the time with your families this weekend and to take a minute to thank those men and women who have allowed you to do so (insert patriotic emoji here)


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary Marcie...love the pic.

Carole...glad you're having fun on your trip.

About the kitty pics, I was only able to get one since they run away when we get near them.  Fluffy got stuck in an old pickle jar so I quickly got this shot


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Anniversary Marcie...beautiful picture


----------



## macraven

Pretty kitty tink!

Wondering if Lynne found chocolate yet

And wondering if she saved any for me


----------



## keishashadow

Drive by happy memorial day weekend however you observe it

Make sure to hug one who served...Carole it's fleet week at NYC...I'm just sayin.  Lol. DH got to meet then President  Gerald ford when on carrier there 

Congrats Marci enjoy your day

Today is jr's 23rd and the mr is up to bat tomorrow
Got coolest cake need to post video

GD decided she's staying another night to go out to dinner later lol. 

Bought my dining room table, chairs should be delivered tomorrow. I hope haha


----------



## macraven

To Keisha's baby
(And mr Keisha Saturday)

Can not believe he is now 23


How did this happen ?
Last time I saw him he was what, 17?

Hope you have a great party for him
Looking forward to the video

Enjoy the new table and chairs when they come Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Would you believe , when Schumi talked about malt candy she loved, what was buy one get one free at the local movie theater we just went to? Her favorite candy.  

And yes, Mac I did eat chocolate, and yes, there is still some for you.  

Finished the laundry, house cleaned, and braved the produce place that was bonkers at lunch.  Enjoyed lunch with 2 of my siblings.  Was nice to ketch up with them.  DBro has a 2 year old.  When he caught her doing something bad, he had a cookie in his hand.  She stopped what she was doing and said, Ship, is that a cookie?  Yes, the curse word.  Apparently, her momma has been known to cuss.  The mouth of babes!  LoL

Aww, Tink, such a sweet little face on that kitty.  

Still a warm and sticky evening.  Haha, DH's hair and the grass is too long.  He missed the barber, but is now mowing the grass.  He did not think he would have time to car shop tomorrow.  Ummm, you will make time.  He will.  I am turning off the alarm and sleeping late tomorrow. Well, I will try anyway.  I just seem to get up early even on the weekend.  But wahoo for a three day.

Happy Burthday to the Keisha offspring and to Mr. Keisha.  End of May babies.  Eat cake and ice cream!  Cute of GD, happy meals are always better with GM.

Enjoy this Friday night.  Best of luck to TinyD's dancers.  Sounds like a great program.  That is because they have a great teacher.

Ahh, teen needs more food.  Maybe grilled cheese.  Gotta go.


----------



## macraven

Why did you say that .....
Now I want a grilled cheese


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I forget, how do we post pics on here?


----------



## macraven

The blind leading the blind here.......


----------



## macraven

Bluer
Come home


Bluer, Lynne, Janet, tinyD and everyone but you and me know how to do pic posting


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Bluer
> Come home
> 
> 
> Bluer, Lynne, Janet, tinyD and everyone but you and me know how to do pic posting


Well poo... I was going to post a pic of our new pet!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Any news on HHN ffp or express passes? I'm impatiently being impatient.


----------



## macraven

Whoops forgot to add schumi and robo to the list that know how to post pics 


Hhn site has not released anything yet on the sales for Hhn
Only thing that is up is for the peeps that booked a package at SF and I think Cbay has a similar package

Book the room under the Hhn package and be allowed to buy the Hhn add on ticket and book advanced unmasking the horror day tour

That is the only thing out there right now

Last year at end of May, prices were released but a delay on the sale of rof and ff passes for the AP ones

I keep checking all the sites and only read rumors and speculation 

I'll post here when I see the Hhn site go live


----------



## tinydancer09

Upload a file(look under the place where you type the messages)>Select File... wait for file to download> click insert full image or thumbnail. The last one is actually optional as if you don't select either it'll just be linked at the bottom for everyone to click on manually. On.. then of course hit "post"


----------



## macraven

Huh?


----------



## tink1957

Good night homies


----------



## Bluer101

The best way to add pictures here is to sign up for a photo hosting website, like *Photobucket*. There are others but this is what I choose.

Once you have a hosting site set up then you can begin. 

Here is a good tutorial.

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200724324-Linking-and-Embedding-Images

You can use the IMG to paste right here or if that's not available choose direct and click the image icon to the right of the smilie in the reply field here. Another window will open to insert your image. Paste that code into the field and click insert. 

That's it.


----------



## goNDmay9

awwwww.  congrats @marciemi that's awesome.

@schumigirl glad the vacay is going well.  sounds like a ton of fun.  

@pcstang we are looking for pool side / patio furniture too.  maybe i will check out target too.  i saw a cute set on the cost plus world market website - but i think my coupon expired.  

@tinydancer09 sending good vibes!  cannot wait to hear all about how the recital is going.  

@Lynne G love the weekend downloaded!

@macraven oooh - already!  that was super quick.  how does the bed look in the room?

@Monykalyn 7 hours yikes! but oh the fun you will have.  some of the best memories we have growing up are the looooonnnngggg family trips packed together in a mini van. we moved from georgia to texas with 6 people, a cat and trailer hitch and a car top carrier.  Poor Mittens tried to make a break for it in Louisiana BTW.


----------



## goNDmay9

tink1957 said:


> Happy anniversary Marcie...love the pic.
> 
> Carole...glad you're having fun on your trip.
> 
> About the kitty pics, I was only able to get one since they run away when we get near them.  Fluffy got stuck in an old pickle jar so I quickly got this shotView attachment 171572



i want one!!!! it looks like my mittens from childhood (RIP) *sniff


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> Drive by happy memorial day weekend however you observe it
> 
> Make sure to hug one who served...Carole it's fleet week at NYC...I'm just sayin.  Lol. DH got to meet then President  Gerald ford when on carrier there
> 
> Congrats Marci enjoy your day
> 
> Today is jr's 23rd and the mr is up to bat tomorrow
> Got coolest cake need to post video
> 
> GD decided she's staying another night to go out to dinner later lol.
> 
> Bought my dining room table, chairs should be delivered tomorrow. I hope haha



HAPPY BIRTHDAY to JR and MR Keisha!  yes.  i want to see a pic of the cake...and the dining room table.


----------



## Squirlz

I can post pictures!  Here's my big boy Tazio in a chicken hat.

e


----------



## macraven

Morning homies

Have a great weekend


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I can post pictures!  Here's my big boy Tazio in a chicken hat.
> 
> e


Beautiful kitty !!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, that poor cat with a hat.  He is a beauty and I like his name too!

  

I just spent 2 hours helping my parental unit grocery shop and put all the groceries away.  I need a drink for that.  Schumi, where is that wine glass?

Great to hear Schumi is having a ball in LI.  Hot day in the city I bet.


It is another hot day.  Loving it.  

So a very happy Burthday to Keisha's men.  

TunyD hope all went dancingly.  

Have a great weekend all!  Time to chill.


----------



## buckeev

So Put that in your Mac and smoke it!.
No skills. Hmmmppffff.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I can post pictures!  Here's my big boy Tazio in a chicken hat.
> 
> e




_kitty kat disappeared.

boo hoo...._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, that poor cat with a hat.  He is a beauty and I like his name too!
> 
> View attachment 171704 View attachment 171705




_Fantastic !!!!!!!!_


----------



## Robo56

Another beautiful day in Orlando. Sun is shining and sky is blue. Went to the Orlando Eye this morning. Also did the wax museum and aquarium. Lunch at sugar factory was nice. 
 
Kiddos had to have fun candy drinks.


----------



## Lynne G

_Love the picture of that drink Robo.

Glad to see you are having a fantastic time with the grandkids.

Car shopping.  Found several, now have to do the math and see who will give us the best price.  

Damn it is hot today.  

_


----------



## Robo56

Marciemi beautiful wedding photo. Happy Anniversary

Keisha sounds like you are busy celebrating.  Happy birthday to your fellas.

Tinyd hope your recital went well. Sounds like you have your dance crew well prepared.

Monykalyn happy trials on your upcoming family reunion trip.  Hope all goes well with the kiddos.

Mac hope the new bed is helping with the sleep 

Glad to hear Schumi is enjoying her trip.

Lynne hope you and hubby got some car shopping in today.

Tink loved the kitty in the jar. 

SharkyGoddess- if your using a Apple device
1. Upload a file
2. Choose a file
3. Photo library
4. Camera roll
5. Choose your picture
6. Full image.
7. Post reply
Hope this helps.


----------



## Robo56

kiddos are passed out for a little rest. Parks are open till 10 this evening. This is our last night at Universal. We will make it a late one maybe.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> kiddos are passed out for a little rest. Parks are open till 10 this evening. This is our last night at Universal. We will make it a late one maybe.


_since it is your last night, stay until they shut off the lights!!

the kids will always remember being the last ones out of the park after closing time.
i like your instructions on posting pics as i have mac products.
i'm not using cloud to store my pics so i did have someone show me at the store how to insert a pic in an email.
but that was a few days back and i forgot how that step was done.......lol


so was that big bowl with the ducky on it for all the kids or did each one get their own?


lynne now that you know what is out there and what you would like to buy, the rest is a piece of cake.
does color go into what you buy or is it the make/model of a car?

_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _since it is your last night, stay until they shut off the lights!!
> 
> the kids will always remember being the last ones out of the park after closing time.
> i like your instructions on posting pics as i have mac products.
> i'm not using cloud to store my pics so i did have someone show me at the store how to insert a pic in an email.
> but that was a few days back and i forgot how that step was done.......lol
> 
> 
> so was that big bowl with the ducky on it for all the kids or did each one get their own?
> 
> 
> lynne now that you know what is out there and what you would like to buy, the rest is a piece of cake.
> does color go into what you buy or is it the make/model of a car?
> _



Color and to my DH's not amusement face, heated leather seats.  Settled on model and make after too much reading.  I am not a white or black car fan, though the metallic black grew on DH and I.  I hope to hold onto the car for at least  5 years.  We buy to keep.   Car buying is not on my list of most favorite shopping.  First, need to know how much fixing my car is, then to get together the money for the new one.  Lucky DS will at least use my old car for a few years, at least until he finishes college and can afford a new one.  Or that is what we are thinking.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Here we have a red tailed boa disguising himself as a hat band. (Hopefully the pic works)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> kiddos are passed out for a little rest. Parks are open till 10 this evening. This is our last night at Universal. We will make it a late one maybe.


I'd love to stay that late in the parks! I'm jealous!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Marciemi beautiful wedding photo. Happy Anniversary
> 
> Keisha sounds like you are busy celebrating.  Happy birthday to your fellas.
> 
> Tinyd hope your recital went well. Sounds like you have your dance crew well prepared.
> 
> Monykalyn happy trials on your upcoming family reunion trip.  Hope all goes well with the kiddos.
> 
> Mac hope the new bed is helping with the sleep
> 
> Glad to hear Schumi is enjoying her trip.
> 
> Lynne hope you and hubby got some car shopping in today.
> 
> Tink loved the kitty in the jar.
> 
> SharkyGoddess- if your using a Apple device
> 1. Upload a file
> 2. Choose a file
> 3. Photo library
> 4. Camera roll
> 5. Choose your picture
> 6. Full image.
> 7. Post reply
> Hope this helps.


Ty! I'm a droid


----------



## Lynne G

Only a shark would have a snake for a pet. LOL

Neat to have it around the hat Sharky.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Another beautiful day in Orlando. Sun is shining and sky is blue. Went to the Orlando Eye this morning. Also did the wax museum and aquarium. Lunch at sugar factory was nice.
> View attachment 171807
> Kiddos had to have fun candy drinks.


What all is in this thing???

How was the food? It's on our list of musts!


----------



## macraven

Heated seats are a must for the part of the country you are in

Can never go wrong with leather

We bought a car before we moved and it is black 
Mr Mac chose it not for the color but the make/ model
Black will grow on you especially the black metallic ones


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Only a shark would have a snake for a pet. LOL
> 
> Neat to have it around the hat Sharky.


The hubs was terrified of snakes until he met me. He made a great model didn't he! He handled one at a museum event to get over his fears, but I think it was our 12ft rescue snake that really did it.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> I can post pictures!  Here's my big boy Tazio in a chicken hat.
> 
> e



Kitten looks unamused LOL


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> What all is in this thing???
> 
> How was the food? It's on our list of musts!



Orlando eye ....never will I go up on it
Heights give me night terrors 

One of the brave homies here such as schumi or robo can tell you about it

When we were house hunting, I turned down many of the houses on high elevations


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Orlando eye ....never will I go up on it
> Heights give me night terrors
> 
> One of the brave homies here such as schumi or robo can tell you about it
> 
> When we were house hunting, I turned down many of the houses on high elevations


You sound like my DD. She won't even look up


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Keisha  to Mr K and son! DH and I are celebrating this weekend as well. My birthday is Sunday and DH and my brother are on Monday. Having a pool party with family to celebrate all 3 birthdays.  Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, happy birthday wishes to Mrs. And Mr. Bluer.    Always good to celebrate family birthdays together. We do that too.


----------



## macraven

This is a busy weekend celebration for the Bluers!!





For Mrs Bluer for Sunday and for Me Bluer for Monday 

Just think cake and ice cream all weekend and an anniversary celebration also for the love birds


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Anniversary?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> What all is in this thing???
> 
> How was the food? It's on our list of musts!



Food was good. The drink had two big lolly pops, candy necklace. Pineapple and coconut juice. I Forget the rest. Was very citrus drink. Drink is very large. It's
 $ 26.00 nonalcoholic drink and $ 32.00 with alcohol.


----------



## Robo56

Mac  The grandkiddos shared the drink.

We will take your advice and close down the park.

They are soaked. They just got off Plutos Bilge Barge now heading to Ripshaw falls.
I will have two wet rabbits.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> Food was good. The drink had two big lolly pops, candy necklace. Pineapple and coconut juice. I Forget the rest. Was very citrus drink. Drink is very large. It's
> $ 26.00 nonalcoholic drink and $ 32.00 with alcohol.


Can you get just the alcohol for 6 bucks?


----------



## Squirlz

SharkyGoddess said:


> Kitten looks unamused LOL


That's his typical look of resignation.


----------



## Lynne G

That poor cat again.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Anniversary?


Well it is sometime this summer 

Or this year....


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac  The grandkiddos shared the drink.
> 
> .


I am assuming the non alcoholic drink 
​


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> That's his typical look of resignation.


Kitty loves seeing up
I can just tell these things
Kitty wants diamonds in the next outfit


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz said:


> Can you get just the alcohol for 6 bucks?



LoL....doubt they would make any money off that


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I am assuming the non alcoholic drink
> ​



Yep. 

 Will save the alcohol addition for the trip with sisters and niece in September


----------



## macraven

September will be another type of fun for the 21 and over trip!


----------



## tinydancer09

I survived I survived! The girls did very well! I was very worried after the first rehearsal but hey really pulled it together and made me one proud dance teacher. I'll catch up on everything later... Watching a movie and vegging out for the night. 

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## macraven

Great the the girls nailed it !
Catch some more zzzzz's and tell us more later

Morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo to TinyD, so nice to hear the kids did well.



A very sunny, hot start that will end in clouds and rain.  That is okay.  Pool is 82 degrees.  Time for a picnic, DBro is grilling for all of us, and maybe even a sighting of my new great nephew.

Have to cut up the fruit, bake some cookies and now just made salsa.

Hope all are having a great Sunday.

Oh, and on the way, another look at a different car dealer.  We like to visit when they are closed.  Checking stock.  So far, have found 3 of the make, model and color we like.  Funny, the far one had the combo we liked.  Maybe by this coming weekend.  Cross your fingers and hope that it does not cost much to fix my car.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning to you...kitty pic of the dayI had to shoot around all my old yard tools so excuse the clutter.

Glad the recital went well tinyD.


----------



## marciemi

Robo56 said:


> Another beautiful day in Orlando. Sun is shining and sky is blue. Went to the Orlando Eye this morning. Also did the wax museum and aquarium. Lunch at sugar factory was nice.
> View attachment 171807
> Kiddos had to have fun candy drinks.



Do you recall the name of the drink?  That looks incredible and glad to know the food was good too.  Definitely on our list of plans for when our sons are home in a few weeks.  My baby (sob!) just turned 21 last week so they're all legal now!  (And we head to his MIT graduation later this week).  Going to squeeze Jellyrolls in somewhere too.


----------



## marciemi

Also, not going to type it all here but we REALLY enjoyed AK last night (and are going back tonight).  If you want some input, I posted a reply on one of the AK/JB threads:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...night-in-post-2.3493704/page-78#post-55845243


----------



## tink1957

Shrimp, chicken and boneless pork chops on the grill tonight...now I have to go make sweet potato fries...yum.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## Squirlz

tink1957 said:


> Shrimp, chicken and boneless pork chops on the grill tonight...now I have to go make sweet potato fries...yum.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend


We grilled a PRIME tri-tip tonight.  Every once in a while our butcher gets Prime grade stuff for the same price as Choice.  They always let us know!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We did burgers tonight and will do brisket and chicken tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_i bought the bed and forgot to buy a grill.
guessing this is not the weekend to buy one.......too many peeps in the stores tomorrow for all the sales....

will have to grill shop once i get back from chicago/milwaukee next week.

vicki, how hot did it get at your place this week?
our high was 93 but today it cooled down 4 degrees, lucky us._


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We grilled a PRIME tri-tip tonight.  Every once in a while our butcher gets Prime grade stuff for the same price as Choice.  They always let us know!




_and i say let us know and we will get the bus gassed up and be on our way to your cook out. _


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i bought the bed and forgot to buy a grill.
> guessing this is not the weekend to buy one.......too many peeps in the stores tomorrow for all the sales....
> 
> will have to grill shop once i get back from chicago/milwaukee next week.
> 
> vicki, how hot did it get at your place this week?
> our high was 93 but today it cooled down 4 degrees, lucky us._


Are you a gas grill or charcoal grill person? 
I'm a charcoal weber loyalist.  Still rocking my tiny weber my dad bought me in college. Well, not the tiniest weber, but the smallest standing one. Love it.


----------



## pcstang

I've always had charcoal but just ordered a natural gas grill today. Sometimes I don't want to wait and the connection is already setup. Buying a tv for outdoors tomorrow, pool will finally be open. I still have the charcoal grill and will use it too. Had it for 12 years with no problems.


----------



## Squirlz

This is our setup every evening that's not raining.  I go through about 500 pounds of charcoal a year.  Wouldn't dream of using gas for anything but the patio heater


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We had a great day. Pool was wonderful and we had a lot of food. Great day to lounge around and have fun. There is nothing better than having your family and friends with you to celebrate. Wish we had some homies around too. Maybe next time.


----------



## macraven

15 years ago I tossed the charcoal grill out and bought a gas grill
Webber

I find it faster to use at the spur of the moment and no mess to clean up afterward

I did not like how long it took for the coals to be ready

I have a buried propane tank here by my deck that is 2/3 full so all I need is a grill now

Not going with a Weber this time
The prices are super high down here
Was cheap in the area where I used to live


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> This is our setup every evening that's not raining.  I go through about 500 pounds of charcoal a year.  Wouldn't dream of using gas for anything but the patio heater


_looks great to me!

and i see a car in the driveway......yours?_


----------



## pcstang

Sometimes I need to get the food ready faster! Charcoal is my favorite so we will see how the natural gas grill goes. Happy birthday to the bluers!


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 
Well tomorrow is going to be very long or I should say late tonight into tomorrow cause youngest ds's girlfriends grandparents want him out when they agreed to wait after we  got back from vacation and now its either come and get him or they are putting him out.
So it Michigan bound later tonight and also means we have to use some of our vacation money to go up there.


----------



## macraven

St L

It's sad you have to make a rush trip but will be worth it to have him back home safely

Maybe you and the Mrs can take turns driving so you won't have to get a hotel room

Let us know when you make it back home with son

All here will be thinking of you and wish for a safe trip


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L
> 
> It's sad you have to make a rush trip but will be worth it to have him back home safely
> 
> Maybe you and the Mrs can take turns driving so you won't have to get a hotel room
> 
> Let us know when you make it back home with son
> 
> All here will be thinking of you and wish for a safe trip


That's the bad thing is dw doesn't drive and that's why we are waiting til later tonight for oldest ds to get back from his trip to go with us so he can do some of the driving


----------



## tink1957

Have a safe trip ky...sorry you have to use your trip $, but at least you have a vacation to look forward to when you return.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Wishing everyone a blessed and safe Memorial Day!


----------



## Lynne G

Sending safe travel wishes to StL.  Sometimes you do what you have to do.  
 

We are having a rainy holiday, but hey, a day off is always welcome.  Sleep in Monday was much appreciated.

Enjoy this holiday Monday all!

Errand running now.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we think alike Sharky!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, we think alike Sharky!


That's great! Minions rule!


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _looks great to me!
> 
> and i see a car in the driveway......yours?_


It's my Wife's car, but I do most of the driving.


----------



## macraven

_well, we finally got rain, all 5 minutes of it....

only thing it did was raise the humidty level here._


----------



## Robo56

marciemi said:


> Do you recall the name of the drink?  That looks incredible and glad to know the food was good too.  Definitely on our list of plans for when our sons are home in a few weeks.  My baby (sob!) just turned 21 last week so they're all legal now!  (And we head to his MIT graduation later this week).  Going to squeeze Jellyrolls in somewhere too.



It's called the Lollipop Passion. It has melon, coconut and pineapple juice. It was really good. The table presentation was pretty cool. The grandkids loved it. 

Happy Birthday to your baby  marciemi and congratulations to him on his graduation from MIT. I know you and your hubby are proud of him.


----------



## Squirlz

I was trying to post a video from Facebook but it's not working.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Made it home in one piece. Thank goodness we have places to stop and break that drive up. Stopped at MIL at the lake on way back-lost a kid there-son decided he wanted to stay with grandma for a few days (Really he didn't want to ride back with his sisters crammed in backseat-the middle child rode to grandmas house in her car-they left Cedar rapids earlier today than we did.) So he stayed. Picked up middle kid and came home-confused the poor dog as only 2 kids home. Then oldest kid promptly left for friends' house-her and 4 girlfriends are doing  girls rode trip to Hot Springs, AR tomorrow through thursday...

Had a couple really nice sunny, low humid days in Iowa. Back home to rain...

Time for sleep in OWN bed


----------



## tinydancer09

Grilled with the sister tonight and the neighbors had an impromptu get together with cobbler. Was delicious! I enjoy being apart of a neighbor that is actually a community. It's like having a giant family. So glad I told my sister she needed to come look at a place in here... 

Hope everyone had  wonderful holiday honoring those who paid the ultimate price. I know they would want us to be fat and happy because that's what they fought for.

Sorry to hear about your late night trip KY. I hope you all arrive to all places safely. It sounds like a long drive, but at least you'll not be worried about it while on vacation. You'll already know he's safe and sound at home. (or with you on the trip?)


----------



## macraven

_holiday weekend now over and back to work tuesday for all.

having a 4 day work week is sweet isn't it!

didn't do anything special today or this weekend but it made me decide that after my trip this week, i'm buying a grill!

we all just ate what we found in the fridge for lunch today and planned the same thing for dinner.
the boys ate what they wanted but nothing looked good to me.
tired of leftovers.

took a drive at 10:30 or so to Krystle's..
it always hits the spot 
glad it is a 24/7 place.

hope St L and family got on the road and get the boy back home.
it will be nice for them having both boys under the same roof.


squirlz, keep trying to put the video here.
i bet it is about cars

TinyD, you won't be tiny if you eat cobbler every day.......
but with the schedule you have and always busy, even the cobbler couldn't make you gain weight.
_


----------



## Lynne G

yum, cobbler.  

last night, we grilled too.  Steak on the grill, ears of corn on the grill, onion and peppers sauteed there too, and a nice salad and fruit.  We were stuffed.  

Yep, Mac, it's back to routine today, and up before the sun.  And oh what a fabulous start to a humid, 87 degree day.  The sun is so bright.  And we too, got very little rain total, from the storm.  Mostly rain on Sunday night into Monday morning, and that was it.  Couldn't even tell it had rained by lunchtime.  Just some puddles here and there.











   For sure! LOL





  So, enjoy the view you have today.

St.L hope the road trip is going well, and the return of the offspring goes smoothly.

Mac and Robo, hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee.

Tink, love the pictures of the kitties.  So cute.


----------



## ky07

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.
We made it up to Michigan to pick up youngest ds at 8:00 pm and after getting him loaded up we left at almost 9pm and after a few restroom stops and a fill up in Ohio we finally got home at 3:30 am.
Pretty much uneventful drive except for almost getting sideswiped a couple of times.
Plus the ones blinking their lights on and off cause they wanted to go what seemed like 100 miles an hour but guess that's what you get when you drive the speed limit or like a old man lol


----------



## Lynne G

So glad you all made it home safely St. L.  Yep  I hate aggressive drivers.  I try to let them by me, then see them at the next red light. 

Had to goggle _Krystle's.  _We don't have one any where near us.  Lucky Mac for finding good food at a 24 hour joint.

Still looking at air fares.  SO much higher for holiday this year.  But, I guess that's the best I am going to get.  For October, still the best at the early ressies I had made.  Still hoping a APR will open up for my trip, but kinda doubt it.  At least I still have what I want, and times are now not changeable.  Had to get all our vacation plans set.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning, it's going to be a hot day here with temps in the 90s...going to do a rain dance soon if this dry weather continues.  It's bad when you live on a dirt road, my car looks like it went through a duststorm...does no good to wash it since it just gets in the same shape when I drive down the road.

Glad you made it home safely StL..I can relate since I drive like an old lady.

Time for my second cup of coffee 

Have a great day homies


----------



## tink1957

Lynne...I'm waiting for SW anniversary sale on June 16...my flights went up $10 since I've been checking...hope we can get a deal.


----------



## tinydancer09

We have ants


----------



## Lynne G

EEEEW TindyD.  Hope you can rid of them soon.  I hate almost all bugs.  

I so hope so too Tink.  I did purchase, but not happy, as the best price I found that was the only left price, was for a 7:30am leaving.  Not looking forward to returning to the airport way before the sunrise.  But, if we have to, we do.  I keep checking the SW website.  For my fall trip, much cheaper, and didn't even do it right away.  Thankful though, never close to what I paid.  Still also waiting for cheaptickets/orbitz to put out coupon for both trips.  So far, only saw to 30 September.  I can wait.


----------



## marciemi

Any last minute advice or tips from all you Discovery Cove experts?  I've been reading the forums over there and seeing a lot of your names!    We head out early Thu to Boston but then are doing DC on Monday when we get back so I'm trying to be organized for that as well since it'll obviously be a very early morning that day.  It'll be me, DH, and DS21.  The two of them are doing the Dolphin Swim and I hope to take pics during it since we really don't want to pay for the photo package.  We'll try for as early as possible for the swim (since the forecast, like every day in summer in Orlando, is for afternoon thunderstorms).  Anything we really need to bring?  Have a waterproof camera and will use our iphones as much as possible besides that. We don't need towels?  We "have" to wear the wetsuits everywhere that they give you or is that only for the dolphin swim?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Goooood mor... wait... it's afternoon already?  Geez where has my day gone! 

Fellow Kentuckian Ky I'm glad you got your kiddo safe! 

TinyD we get those little buggers every spring and use EcoSafe spray (Walmart) to get them gone. It's quick!

I almost had to put an APB out on my diver snack in shark. I logged in yesterday and he was MIA!


----------



## tink1957

Marcie...the only advice I have is to wear water shoes not so much for the water but that pavement gets hot,hot, hot.

Have fun...DC is amazing.


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> Any last minute advice or tips from all you Discovery Cove experts?  I've been reading the forums over there and seeing a lot of your names!    We head out early Thu to Boston but then are doing DC on Monday when we get back so I'm trying to be organized for that as well since it'll obviously be a very early morning that day.  It'll be me, DH, and DS21.  The two of them are doing the Dolphin Swim and I hope to take pics during it since we really don't want to pay for the photo package.  We'll try for as early as possible for the swim (since the forecast, like every day in summer in Orlando, is for afternoon thunderstorms).  Anything we really need to bring?  Have a waterproof camera and will use our iphones as much as possible besides that. We don't need towels?  We "have" to wear the wetsuits everywhere that they give you or is that only for the dolphin swim?  Thanks for any help!



My DH took pictures from the rocks and some came out pretty good.  I always buy the pictures though, as I like the close up with the dolphin that my DH could not get. 
You get towels, so you can have as many as you want.  If you want fresh, just put the old one in the bin, and take another.  Bring a change of clothes, and for me, I always bring my soap and hair soap, as I don't like the what ever is in the pumps.  You don't need to wear a wetsuit at all, but the water where the dolphin is and the swim with the fish feels cold.  So if it's hot, the water feels even colder.  Only thing in the water is to have a vest on.  Since I was doing the dolphin with my kids, I put a wetsuit on.  Since it was enough to put it on, I left it on until I was ready to get changed.  Even ate in it and walked around with it on all day.  For your guys, they can decide, and maybe they get get out their wetsuit easier than I did. Kids (teens) also left their wetsuits on until ready to change for the day too.  Have one awesome time!  We're back this Christmas for round 3.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> We have ants
> View attachment 172497



Well, did you name them?

Everyone should have exotic pets


----------



## tinydancer09

Is this the same thing? We did it in the bahamas! Was my favorite shore excursion we ever did. Man I miss cruising... 

 
Above you have my sister Holly, Me, her ex fiance(who I have since badly photoshopped out), my dad, and my mom. 
This would have been... 2010?


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Well, did you name them?
> 
> Everyone should have exotic pets


The bad thing is we kind of feel bad for them. It's a bug life.... poor guys. They need to stay out of the house though! They were in the dogs food first... this started Saturday. They kind of disappeared after the first day of the liquid traps. Apparently they took the holiday weekend off.


----------



## macraven

Got to bed about 2 this morning and up at 7
Check in morning for SW flight Wednesday 
Also got my tsa pre on the boarding pass
Received an email yesterday to arrive at Atl 3 hours before boarding 
This will be my first flight out if Atlanta 
I'm told it is just the same as O'Hare
So I think I will be fine.

Sept trip booked sometime back with points out of Atlanta so I'm all set until I add in another quick trip 
But for that one I will drive 

Lynne keep watching for discounts on the rooms
I'm guessing you already have booked and can modify the rate later for your end of the year vacation

Tink it is 95 here and hot
When I got back home from the store, I stayed outside and worked on my flower gardens 
Only spent 40 minutes at it as afternoon sun was sizzling

Schumi if you are reading..[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

And all the lost homies, come back we miss youse!


----------



## pcstang

Blazing hot here too, Mac.


----------



## macraven

Vicki I just got an email from SW on a sale you could use

$49 a flight for travel from Atlanta to Orlando between August 23 to a date in November 

Travel on Tuesdays and Wednesday's only

Has to be booked by June 2
That is the last booking day

I need to contact sw as my departure from home is a Tuesday
I used points for the flight and can get some back now

Book one of your legs now!

If there is a special June 16, dont know if it will be better 
Probably won't have the travel days restriction

Lynne check out the special too!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Blazing hot here too, Mac.


AHHHH......


----------



## SharkyGoddess

The hubs traveled out of Atlanta A LOT and hated it. I hope everything goes smoothly for ya!


----------



## Squirlz

marciemi said:


> Any last minute advice or tips from all you Discovery Cove experts?  I've been reading the forums over there and seeing a lot of your names!    We head out early Thu to Boston but then are doing DC on Monday when we get back so I'm trying to be organized for that as well since it'll obviously be a very early morning that day.  It'll be me, DH, and DS21.  The two of them are doing the Dolphin Swim and I hope to take pics during it since we really don't want to pay for the photo package.  We'll try for as early as possible for the swim (since the forecast, like every day in summer in Orlando, is for afternoon thunderstorms).  Anything we really need to bring?  Have a waterproof camera and will use our iphones as much as possible besides that. We don't need towels?  We "have" to wear the wetsuits everywhere that they give you or is that only for the dolphin swim?  Thanks for any help!


You don't need much.  They provide dolphin-safe sunscreen.  If you don't intend to buy photos, don't fall for the trick after the Dolphin Encounter.  They'll say something to make you think everyone has to regroup back at the cabana, but it's just the photo sales pitch.  We kinda held back like we were gathering our stuff then we split.


----------



## tink1957

Mac...still the same on my flights..hope they go down soon or I may have to


----------



## keishashadow

Busy weekend, beautiful the whole time (except for downpour right before my BBQ lol).  put on my slicker and grilled away.  was able to recess outside after an hour or so to dunk kids in the pool

struggled today to wake @ 5 am for 1st day of summer w/GD.  she wore me out chasing around after her, I'll sleep like the dead tonight!

vicki - I've been hearing rumors as to SWA's big anniversary sales since they came to PIT many years ago.  I'm rather OCD as to checking my airfare & rental car rates.  Have never seen a deal on that date that beat whatever rate i was currently holding.    From PIT to MCO the best rate travelling on the weekends tends to come & go on the release date.  Perhaps it's just offered on certain routes/dates/times?  Regardless, good luck!!!



marciemi said:


> Any last minute advice or tips from all you Discovery Cove experts?  I've been reading the forums over there and seeing a lot of your names!    We head out early Thu to Boston but then are doing DC on Monday when we get back so I'm trying to be organized for that as well since it'll obviously be a very early morning that day.  It'll be me, DH, and DS21.  The two of them are doing the Dolphin Swim and I hope to take pics during it since we really don't want to pay for the photo package.  We'll try for as early as possible for the swim (since the forecast, like every day in summer in Orlando, is for afternoon thunderstorms).  Anything we really need to bring?  Have a waterproof camera and will use our iphones as much as possible besides that. We don't need towels?  We "have" to wear the wetsuits everywhere that they give you or is that only for the dolphin swim?  Thanks for any help!



be at the door before the stated opening time.  commandos will still be lined up outside ahead of you. Allow yourself time to eat breakfast but  book an early swim time.  I do like 10:30 or 11 am.  breakfast is digested, you have time to mark out a spot on the beach for your home base and do a quick lay of the land stroll. 

they switch out the dolphins but i think the earlier the better, before they get bored and lose interest.  That way you can also, relax and do your thing the rest of the day.  I do suggest the snorkeling area after the dolphins as to crowds. If it's packed, try later in the afternoon.

irritates me how the photo pkg has increased in price (surprise, surprise).  we would get the base pkg with CD/5X7 inch pic & key chains.  Last few times, when just he & me, no pics to commemorate.  That's ok, i have a long memory  Kept telling myself when viewing the pics that I already had several sets at home yet I cannot walk away without peeking at them lol.

no personal cameras permitted when participating in the dolphin swim as to safety for the animals. 

ps u r permitted to change your date once without penalty if the weather forecast really heads south on you.

there are rocky areas in certain parts of the water.  not bad as you find on some beaches, but as at the waterparks and when snorkeling, we wear our keen clearwater water shoes to protect our footsies.

DC is one of the most relaxing places in Orlando imo, hope you have a great experience.

lastly, if u have to be 'somewhere' early evening, don't wait until the last hour to hit the showers when it is just slammed in the womens changing area.


----------



## Lynne G

Is the news on yet?  I am fading.


----------



## macraven

_believe it or not, i am going to bed at 10:30 tonight......

have to be up at 2:45 in the morning to leave for my shuttle to the airport.  


don't worry, i'll be checking in here as wifi is everywhere.....


5 doctor appointments and i'll be back home on sunday.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Have a safe trip mac........have a wonderful time!

Quick drive by before I fall into bed here in the City..........

Been in Manhattan 2 full days now and think we've been everywhere..........Empire State, Rockefeller, River cruise around Manhattan, Macy's, Barney's Today show, Bryant Park and a little of Central Park........

Tomorrow is either WTC and memorial then the village and maybe a walk across the bridge to Brooklyn or Central Park, Tiffany and Plaza..........

Been boiling hot so far.........and tomorrow to be hot again. 

Hope youse all good..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Just- I get to SLEEP IN tomorrow!! First time in forever between work, travel and kids activities....course that means I will promptly wake up at 630 am!  Trying to make the most of it by staying up later LOL

Finally got Portland hotel and air tickets booked.  3.5 days in Downtown Portland then on to Skamania Lodge for Worlds Finest Chocolate meetings (although the meetings are only in the am this year and afternoons are reserved for fun-already have a zipline tour booked).

Keep checking prices for a Christmas trip to Florida...this extra money from 2 jobs should be used for fun right? 'Course the oldest DD will probably suck it right out of me with college expenses.

Thing I am gonna go eat a cookie and read a bit before bed

Safe Travels to all those hitting the road soon...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _believe it or not, i am going to bed at 10:30 tonight......
> 
> have to be up at 2:45 in the morning to leave for my shuttle to the airport.
> 
> 
> don't worry, i'll be checking in here as wifi is everywhere.....
> 
> 
> 5 doctor appointments and i'll be back home on sunday._


5 doctors appointments? Yikes! Is everything ok? 
Safe travels & I hope you get good news from the docs!


----------



## tinydancer09

Just saw that APH rates were posted for OCT. Guess that means I need to start the daily check for November. Think we're doing 13-16. Beat the thanksgiving crowd. If anyone happens to think about it and sees November released holler at me.


Just got done watching we were soldiers. I really shouldn't watch military movies. I had forgotten I had seen that one until it started.

Looking at my calendar June is going to be super boring. Wish I could plan a trip or something but moms house isn't done yet so I've got the business until further notice. It was so nice only having dance to worry about for a week. It's like having a whole bunch of kids but being able to go to the bathroom by yourself. Now... Now the kids are banging on the door. I miss dance week.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## tinydancer09

The grim!


----------



## macraven

I thought that was a bowl of dead ants





On shuttle to Atlanta


----------



## tink1957

Good to hear from you Carole...glad you're having a good time...say hi to your mum for me.

Have a safe trip mac 

Coffee time


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your flight is uneventful, doctor's appointments go well, and safe travels Mac.
And yes, hotel for the holidays had been booked, picked the hotel, changed it, then went back to original hotel.  Done, as prices are now quite a bit higher.







 Yes, Kiesha.  Camel needed.  Hump day already.  Short week does that.  Not complaining though.

The sun is up, both kids were cranky, life is good.


----------



## macraven

Well this suxs

Still sitting on plane in Atlanta
Mechanical issues and could be another 30 minutes sitting here 

Or could be switched to another plane we are told

Things like this only happen to me

Rant over


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Things like this only happen to me


No, no.  They happen to all of us.  Every time we fly.  UGH!!  Sorry - hang in there!  Are you heading back to Chicagoland?


----------



## Lynne G

That does stink Mac.  Yep, I always seem to be the one in the longest line.

Hope you are on your way soon.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> irritates me how the photo pkg has increased in price (surprise, surprise).  we would get the base pkg with CD/5X7 inch pic & key chains.  Last few times, when just he & me, no pics to commemorate.  That's ok, i have a long memory  Kept telling myself when viewing the pics that I already had several sets at home yet I cannot walk away without peeking at them lol.
> 
> no personal cameras permitted when participating in the dolphin swim as to safety for the animals.



Are there no cheap photo options at all?  Like can you just buy one if you really want?  I won't be doing the dolphin swim so I'm hoping I can at least get good enough for us since it's adults and not a "once in a lifetime with my 5 year old kissing a dolphin" type.    But I might want to buy one print if possible.  



> ps u r permitted to change your date once without penalty if the weather forecast really heads south on you.


Unfortunately I don't think we are since we already changed DS21's from the AP rate to the FL Resident Rate (to get the 14 days of SW/Aquatica) and they emphasized to me that was our one "change" (even though I was giving them more money).  Plus, this was one of the last days we could get the AP discount rates before they about double for the summer season so even if they let us change it would have to be like late August which wouldn't help.  So I guess we're sucking it up either way.  



> there are rocky areas in certain parts of the water.  not bad as you find on some beaches, but as at the waterparks and when snorkeling, we wear our keen clearwater water shoes to protect our footsies.


  Did you wear them during the dolphin swim?  Were they like sandals or watershoes?  Debating between the two - would there be room in a locker for the other one?  What about goggles?  Can I wear those if I'd prefer for the lazy river, etc. instead of a mask/snorkle?



> lastly, if u have to be 'somewhere' early evening, don't wait until the last hour to hit the showers when it is just slammed in the womens changing area.


  If we're not in a hurry (and the weather is holding), can you stay right until closing and then shower after or is that even worse?  Should I just plan to change quickly somewhere and stick a hat on my head?


----------



## Squirlz

marciemi said:


> Are there no cheap photo options at all?  Like can you just buy one if you really want?  I won't be doing the dolphin swim so I'm hoping I can at least get good enough for us since it's adults and not a "once in a lifetime with my 5 year old kissing a dolphin" type.    But I might want to buy one print if possible.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think we are since we already changed DS21's from the AP rate to the FL Resident Rate (to get the 14 days of SW/Aquatica) and they emphasized to me that was our one "change" (even though I was giving them more money).  Plus, this was one of the last days we could get the AP discount rates before they about double for the summer season so even if they let us change it would have to be like late August which wouldn't help.  So I guess we're sucking it up either way.
> 
> Did you wear them during the dolphin swim?  Were they like sandals or watershoes?  Debating between the two - would there be room in a locker for the other one?  What about goggles?  Can I wear those if I'd prefer for the lazy river, etc. instead of a mask/snorkle?
> 
> If we're not in a hurry (and the weather is holding), can you stay right until closing and then shower after or is that even worse?  Should I just plan to change quickly somewhere and stick a hat on my head?


We just wore sandals and left them by a chair when we went in the water.  If you have goggles you're free to use them.  Snorkel is for the reef.  You don't need anything for the lazy river.  Lockers are plenty big enough for anything.


----------



## keishashadow

RIP Margaritta Kiosk in Epcot & my go-to cheap drunk there lol

noticed a huge price drop in our 4 days @ U in October for Saphirre Falls vs RPH.  Ran the numbers past DH and asked if he wanted to change over.  Gave me the hairy eye and said he wasn't giving up his sweet, suite or FOTL to save a 'few bucks'  well, ok then...since i'm payi

lynne kitties work well on wednesday too.  one on a camel would be amazeballs.

marci - 

_the keen clearwater are enclosed, lightweight sandals with very flexible sole meant to be be used as watershoes but more protection than the nylon type.  I wear the heavier version they make H20 as 'shoes' but they are also waterproof but more for hiking thru creeks, etc.   anyway, not permitted during the swim, the sand there is baby fine, you won't need them.  

sure u could do just goggles, no wake there. we bring our own gear.  it reminds me of the snorkle setup at typhoon lagoon in a sense with new set up although you are permitted to swim at will vs the straight line across the pond thing.  I liked the old area better, most would disagree with me.  the sunscreen is in bag with snorkle stuff, you can ask at that kiosk for just the packets if bringing your own gear
_
define cheap lol.  base pkg (6 pics? around $100, no CD).  google discovery cove photo pkg.  likely here somewhere too.

_idk i usually shower  a good hour before closing, then grab a cool one and chill until the guys finish up last minute.  It's a girl thing that clogs everything up imo.  too much fussing & primping, get in & get out kwim?  don't understand the need to blow dry and flat iron your hair there.  there's those who use the showers, then head to bathroom stalls to change.  duh, enough said there lol.
_


macraven said:


> _believe it or not, i am going to bed at 10:30 tonight......
> 
> have to be up at 2:45 in the morning to leave for my shuttle to the airport.
> 
> 
> don't worry, i'll be checking in here as wifi is everywhere.....
> 
> 
> 5 doctor appointments and i'll be back home on sunday._



would like to think you are well on your way by now.  if equipment delay over 2 hours, ask for compensation lol

poking & prodding aside (eek) enjoy the trip.  give that grandbaby a big hug from me  and text me some cute pics!



schumigirl said:


> Have a safe trip mac........have a wonderful time!
> 
> Quick drive by before I fall into bed here in the City..........
> 
> Been in Manhattan 2 full days now and think we've been everywhere..........Empire State, Rockefeller, River cruise around Manhattan, Macy's, Barney's Today show, Bryant Park and a little of Central Park........
> 
> Tomorrow is either WTC and memorial then the village and maybe a walk across the bridge to Brooklyn or Central Park, Tiffany and Plaza..........
> 
> Been boiling hot so far.........and tomorrow to be hot again.
> 
> Hope youse all good..........



you've been missed!  Sounds like you are hitting all the hot spots, how cool!  take lots of pics



tinydancer09 said:


> Just saw that APH rates were posted for OCT. Guess that means I need to start the daily check for November. Think we're doing 13-16. Beat the thanksgiving crowd. If anyone happens to think about it and sees November released holler at me.
> 
> 
> Just got done watching we were soldiers. I really shouldn't watch military movies. I had forgotten I had seen that one until it started.
> 
> Looking at my calendar June is going to be super boring. Wish I could plan a trip or something but moms house isn't done yet so I've got the business until further notice. It was so nice only having dance to worry about for a week. It's like having a whole bunch of kids but being able to go to the bathroom by yourself. Now... Now the kids are banging on the door. I miss dance week.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!



love most things military (including my guy)  Patton is one of my favs, apocolypse totally different but great.  just don't get roped into tora, tora snoooooze



macraven said:


> I thought that was a bowl of dead ants
> 
> 
> On shuttle to Atlanta



lol you are on your game!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Testing pic link...


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> _the keen clearwater are enclosed, lightweight sandals with very flexible sole meant to be be used as watershoes but more protection than the nylon type.  I wear the heavier version they make H20 as 'shoes' but they are also waterproof but more for hiking thru creeks, etc.   anyway, not permitted during the swim, the sand there is baby fine, you won't need them.
> _
> define cheap lol.  base pkg (6 pics? around $100, no CD).  google discovery cove photo pkg.  likely here somewhere too.


Okay, thanks!  We both have Keens - pretty sure not that style but a slightly heavier one.  May throw the water shoes in as well just in case needed.  

By cheap I mean can you just buy one pic for like $30 or is there a minimum?

One more question - do you remember any of the wine options?  I've checked out their site and both of the "fluffy" drinks sound fine for any of us.  Not beer drinkers so that doesn't matter but I saw pics from the cabanas of the little individual White Zin wines but haven't seen anything for "normal "people beyond "Red & White".  Not a big deal - just curious.  

At this point I'm more worried about the 60's and steady rain forecast for Boston graduation Friday than the "afternoon showers/thunderstorms" forecast for next Monday for DC but any mummy dust welcome for both!

Thanks all!


----------



## Lynne G

Kittie on a camel for Keisha


----------



## Lynne G

It is Wine Wednesday after all.....


----------



## tinydancer09

THEY CLOSED THE MARGARITA STAND AT EPCOT!
Noooooooo!!!!!!!! Wasn't I just telling someone you ALWAYS stop in Mexico?! 
Some say that people are overreacting and they're remodeling to make it bigger. I say why the heck would they do this OR even close it right before summer?! Now the line inside is going to be so longgggg. are they even the same margaritas?! OH THE HORROR!


----------



## pcstang

Blah to WDW! Although I've been *****ing about Uni and Loew's.....I'm renewing my AP this weekend. Will I be the first homie here with a plastic pass....


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in PC.  Won't see plastic until October.  Oh well.  But yay for renewing your AP.  I'll be doing that in August, since no rush this year.  Hoping I can still read my numbers.


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> THEY CLOSED THE MARGARITA STAND AT EPCOT!
> Noooooooo!!!!!!!! Wasn't I just telling someone you ALWAYS stop in Mexico?!
> Some say that people are overreacting and they're remodeling to make it bigger. I say why the heck would they do this OR even close it right before summer?! Now the line inside is going to be so longgggg. are they even the same margaritas?! OH THE HORROR!


The margaritas inside are soooo much better than outside.  Nice tip gets a "good" margarita-my one blood orange margarita made it to France-afraid if i drank it too fast I wouldn't be walking straight LOL.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> The margaritas inside are soooo much better than outside.  Nice tip gets a "good" margarita-my one blood orange margarita made it to France-afraid if i drank it too fast I wouldn't be walking straight LOL.


But but but I like my cheap one on an empty stomach. It goes straight to my head. By the time we make it to Italy I'm usually pretty happy...  and ready for pizza.


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> But but but I like my cheap one on an empty stomach. It goes straight to my head. By the time we make it to Italy I'm usually pretty happy...  and ready for pizza.


And then Orange slushies in France   and a good beer in UK...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Monykalyn said:


> The margaritas inside are soooo much better than outside.  Nice tip gets a "good" margarita-my one blood orange margarita made it to France-afraid if i drank it too fast I wouldn't be walking straight LOL.


Blood orange Margarita??? Oh this must be had!


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> But but but I like my cheap one on an empty stomach. It goes straight to my head. By the time we make it to Italy I'm usually pretty happy...  and ready for pizza.


It does sound like they'll still be selling them outside right across from where the stand was at the QS place still.  I'm guessing those will be more the "generic, not-very-alcoholic-or-authentic" types so you should have something to tide you over vs. going inside.  We also don't care much for Cava de Tequila.  Actually I don't care much for tequila and the outdoor ones taste more like a slush/flavory while the inside ones are too alcoholic tasting for my taste.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Do they still have the oolong tea? 

I wish Uni/Ioa had a drink thread.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> And then Orange slushies in France   and a good beer in UK...


Haven't made it to france since I've been 21. My sister doesn't like Epcot. I'll add that to my list for September. I love orange!


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> It does sound like they'll still be selling them outside right across from where the stand was at the QS place still.  I'm guessing those will be more the "generic, not-very-alcoholic-or-authentic" types so you should have something to tide you over vs. going inside.  We also don't care much for Cava de Tequila.  Actually I don't care much for tequila and the outdoor ones taste more like a slush/flavory while the inside ones are too alcoholic tasting for my taste.


That's what I love about them. I made a good REAL margarita. Sometimes I just want a lime slush with some tequila... Just one of those things. Like Casey's hotdogs. or chicken strips at UO. Sometimes I just want the "cheap" stuff.


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> Haven't made it to france since I've been 21. My sister doesn't like Epcot. I'll add that to my list for September. I love orange!


They have both orange and lemonade flavors - I personally like the orange one better but everyone else I've taken there has preferred the lemon one (I don't care for lemonade so that's probably the reason).  You probably should try both.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Okay, thanks!  We both have Keens - pretty sure not that style but a slightly heavier one.  May throw the water shoes in as well just in case needed.
> 
> By cheap I mean can you just buy one pic for like $30 or is there a minimum?
> 
> One more question - do you remember any of the wine options?  I've checked out their site and both of the "fluffy" drinks sound fine for any of us.  Not beer drinkers so that doesn't matter but I saw pics from the cabanas of the little individual White Zin wines but haven't seen anything for "normal "people beyond "Red & White".  Not a big deal - just curious.
> 
> At this point I'm more worried about the 60's and steady rain forecast for Boston graduation Friday than the "afternoon showers/thunderstorms" forecast for next Monday for DC but any mummy dust welcome for both!
> 
> Thanks all!



naw, pretty sure u have to buy the $99 package, but never hurts to ask

ok let's talk tequila, the best part of visiting mexico lol   had an amazing flaming coffee there with tequila, kahlua & rum that didn't taste potent at all...they key to good booze.



tinydancer09 said:


> THEY CLOSED THE MARGARITA STAND AT EPCOT!
> Noooooooo!!!!!!!! Wasn't I just telling someone you ALWAYS stop in Mexico?!
> Some say that people are overreacting and they're remodeling to make it bigger. I say why the heck would they do this OR even close it right before summer?! Now the line inside is going to be so longgggg. are they even the same margaritas?! OH THE HORROR!



line inside is waaaaay too long



pcstang said:


> Blah to WDW! Although I've been *****ing about Uni and Loew's.....I'm renewing my AP this weekend. Will I be the first homie here with a plastic pass....



got a shot of patron resposado lined up for you.  need to renew the mr's, odd the email reminder link they sent took me to Florida resident price.  hmmm



tinydancer09 said:


> But but but I like my cheap one on an empty stomach. It goes straight to my head. By the time we make it to Italy I'm usually pretty happy...  and ready for pizza.



yep, it's rock gut but one of them gets the job done.  last F&W did a beer flight (chocolate beer is evidently an acquired taste) then my special frozen margarita (1/3 of everything).  Next thing i knew we were eating a late dinner @ ESPN.  I'm sure epcot was lovely


----------



## goNDmay9

woot woot!  love my orange french slushies


Monykalyn said:


> And then Orange slushies in France   and a good beer in UK...



what do you mean they CLOSED the margarita stand? Sacre bleu.  

@tinydancer09 YAY for the recital.  booo for the ants.  my girls have their recital on sunday

@Lynne G you seriously have the best pics.  my fav is the i am going to bed one

@pcstang trying to renew ours but we are a little early.  will post long story later - but i am really looking forward to the plastic ones again.  debating on whether it is worth the drive...

@macraven safe travels!  hope everything is okay with the dr appts.  did you get a grill yet?


----------



## tink1957

It's a tradition of mine to have a fiesta margarita as soon as I can make a beeline to Mexico...guess I have to find a new drink of choice  don't know what it will be but I'm going to enjoy the research.


----------



## Lynne G

I'll take that drink now.  DD and I got our pedicures, and DD got nails done too.  Seems the freshman formal is tomorrow night. She still does not like her dress, but she looks so good in it, and it looks like it was made for her.  Had to find 0 and 00 sizes.  Petite like TinyD.  

Little sprinkle of rain, now just a humid night.

Tink, Rosita's Margarita looks yummy.

Hope Mac arrived safely.  

Hope Schumi is having fun in this summertime weather on the East Coast.  

Hope Robo has fun with the grand munchkins.

MonyK, hope the family and you are well.  Job situation figured out I hope.

Sharky, I did see your picture.  Good job.  Cannot see it at work though.  Oh well, it was cute.

Marci, have an awesome time at DC.  It is such a relaxing park.

To all the homies, hope all is going spiffy with you all.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Squirlz

Tomorrow we leave for Detroit for 4 nights.  It's the Detroit Grand Prix, featuring 2 Indy Car races.  We get to do the Cadillac Corral, open to all V-series Cadillacs.  We get to park right on the island outside of a hopitality tent with food and drink for 3 days, plus excellent reserved grandstand seating.  We stay in a hotel in Greektown that we have been going to for years whenever there is an event in Detroit.  Everybody there knows us.  This is our second-favorite annual event next to the one we did 3 weeks ago!  Washed and vacuumed the car this afternoon, have to pack tomorrow and we'll be off.  Can't wait!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 172751


This is me... Nightly!


----------



## tinydancer09

@Lynne G haha! I wish I were still that small! Actually I don't. It was so hard to find clothes. If she's also extraordinarily short I could ship you some dressed from HS. I really need to donate those things... They're probably not in style anymore...


----------



## macraven

Morning time homies


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice of you TinyD.  Yeah, she is a fashionista.  A petite one though. 

Have fun watches the races Squirlz.  Safe travels.

Morning Mac.  Hope the doctor visits go well.

 

 

Enjoy your Thursday all!  Morning y'all!


----------



## goNDmay9

good morning and happy friday eve homies! 

@Squirlz @Robo56 safe travels to the both of you.  Robo - did you and the fam shut the park down?


----------



## pcstang

Hope you made it by now mac. I have dealt with delays in ATL but I never understand the complaints about the airport. I have to connect there on all my flights. Never an issue getting around the terminals.    /


Squirlz said:


> Tomorrow we leave for Detroit for 4 nights.  It's the Detroit Grand Prix, featuring 2 Indy Car races.  We get to do the Cadillac Corral, open to all V-series Cadillacs.  We get to park right on the island outside of a hopitality tent with food and drink for 3 days, plus excellent reserved grandstand seating.  We stay in a hotel in Greektown that we have been going to for years whenever there is an event in Detroit.  Everybody there knows us.  This is our second-favorite annual event next to the one we did 3 weeks ago!  Washed and vacuumed the car this afternoon, have to pack tomorrow and we'll be off.  Can't wait!


that sounds like a great time! I'm a car guy too although it's always been mustangs. Have fun and post some pics!


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Hope you made it by now mac. I have deal with delays in ATL but I never understand the complaints about the airport. I have to connect there on all my flights. Never an issue getting around the terminals.    /
> 
> that sounds like a great time! I'm a car guy too although it's always been mustangs. Have fun and post some pics!


I will!  We get to drive on the track Sunday.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> I will!  We get to drive on the track Sunday.


Not jealous at all Vids and pics please!


----------



## keishashadow

"goNDmay9 lol 
not sure if tree pollen is doing an end run around my flonase or i'm toying with a migrane but have had arful headache all day.   took a nap and, as my norm, woke up really disoriented.  home all alone now, nice & quiet - yea.  Settled on couch with a long, cold iced tea & thought i'd drive by here & catsup.  saw your post...for a sec thought i slept thru to Friday

for those travelling, have fun & be safe.  Not sure if Carole has another week or not in NYC but bet it seems her trip has flown by.  Always seems the way it goes when you're on vacation.

pcstang - re ATL, it used to be a royal PIA for many of us here (AT & SWA) and having to switch terminals with often less than 30 min time after late starts on the 1st leg of connection.  Our last flight a few weeks ago, it sure was nice to stay in same terminal.  we have done our share of sitting on the tarmac there when forced to book connections.  We're spoiled flying out of our tiny airport  (PIT)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Has Mac checked in yet, other than to say good morning? 

I am soooo hoping our rain holds off until next week. I have made plans for my Minions to go to a local theme park this weekend and really don't want to see their plans get ruined.  C'mon sunshine vibes!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Has Mac checked in yet, other than to say good morning?
> 
> I am soooo hoping our rain holds off until next week. I have made plans for my Minions to go to a local theme park this weekend and really don't want to see their plans get ruined.  C'mon sunshine vibes!!!


I'll take your rain if you'll take our sun! I think it only rained twice in may. We need it!! Mac passed on her lack of rain curse. Supposed to rain this weekend though... and hurricane guys are saying there's a low out in the gulf that 40% likely to develop. We shall seee..... 

BUSY day! Busy couple of days. Around midnight last night I realized I hadn't taken the time to eat dinner. Right now I'm about to go make some pasta, but having trouble tearing myself away from the 800 things I need to do. Mom is MIA in the business again so I'm a one man... tiny woman show!


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> BUSY day! Busy couple of days. Around midnight last night I realized I hadn't taken the time to eat dinner. Right now I'm about to go make some pasta, but having trouble tearing myself away from the 800 things I need to do. Mom is MIA in the business again so I'm a one man... tiny woman show!




Good Gravy TinyD-no wonder you need vacations! Too bad you can't bottle that energy and sell it.  I decided wine for dinner tonight is enough for me (had a large late lunch and then the corporate office had treats...




Squirlz said:


> I will!  We get to drive on the track Sunday.


OMG this sounds fun!! 

One more day of work (old job/hospital job-I am actually the "extra" person tomorrow unless a fulltimer decided to take off). Then off to MIL at Lake Ozark to pick up the boy. Prob spend the weekend. Supposed to be partly cloudy but smaller chances of rain.

Pulled weeds out of my garden tuesday and pulled up what I thought were onions-turns out the garlic that was sprouting in my cabinet that I tossed in a garden box GREW-have 4 large bulbs that I harvested and more to come!  Never did get around to getting tomato plants but turns out darn chickens good for something  and their scratching must have scattered seeds-have several plants coming up among the beans.  The apple tree (only 5 years old) has so many dang apples on it already I may be shipping applesauce to ya'll later this fall LOL.

Took the middle kid to dinner and to see Captain America:Civil War last night. She very much enjoyed being the "only" past couple days.  Oldest kid due home from girls trip any minute now. Love that the kids are so independent enough to travel and stay away from mom but dang-makes the house so quiet!!

Safe travels to all on the road soon!  Hope Schumi is having a great time too!


----------



## Lynne G

Freshman Formal.   Ms. Mouth looked nice,  has my jewelry.  She will return it as soon as home.  Do not trust completely.  Girls in sky high heels wobbled as the walked.  Sore feet by the end of the night I bet.  All looked dressed up.  Nice.  Late night, so I am hoping DH gets home soon.  He can retrieve,  I need my sleep.  Darn electric company tow truck was beeping and noisy at 2 am.  I am a light sleeper sometimes.

 

Have a good night all.  It will be Friday, wahoo!


----------



## Robo56

goNDmay9 said:


> good morning and happy friday eve homies!
> 
> @Squirlz @Robo56 safe travels to the both of you.  Robo - did you and the fam shut the park down?



Yes we did. Took our walk through Hogsmeade as we were leaving. It was empty. It was both beautiful and spooky. 

Flying with grandchildern back to Indiana tomorrow.  Early flight.


----------



## Robo56

Took the grandkids to Juno beach today to the Loggerhead Marinelife Center. It's a rescue and treatment facility for injured turtles. Worth a visit if your in the area.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Good Gravy TinyD-no wonder you need vacations! Too bad you can't bottle that energy and sell it.  I decided wine for dinner tonight is enough for me (had a large late lunch and then the corporate office had treats...


I've had trouble getting out of bed lately. I could use another vacation. I kind of got one in April for a few days. Had one in February but I was sick the whole time.... Was "off" work last week but I was doing dance work... I could use a real week off work. That day will come again right? Seems I get one a year on my birthday! lol Wine sounds nice. Think I'll have a glass tonight. 

mm garlic. I bought a head of garlic at the store the other day and the outside is purple. I've only ever seen them all white. Any ideas? They were all like that so I assumed they were okay... I've always been lazy with garlic and bought the already minced stuff in a jar! haha...  

@Robo56 TURTLES! I love turtles. Thats our family animal.. "be the turtle" my dad says. We had near or over 100 nests on our beaches last year! Record breaking year and I'm hoping for another this year! Wanted to volunteer but mom and dad's house isn't ready yet so no go..


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> I've had trouble getting out of bed lately. I could use another vacation. I kind of got one in April for a few days. Had one in February but I was sick the whole time.... Was "off" work last week but I was doing dance work... I could use a real week off work. That day will come again right? Seems I get one a year on my birthday! lol Wine sounds nice. Think I'll have a glass tonight.
> 
> mm garlic. I bought a head of garlic at the store the other day and the outside is purple. I've only ever seen them all white. Any ideas? They were all like that so I assumed they were okay... I've always been lazy with garlic and bought the already minced stuff in a jar! haha...
> 
> @Robo56 TURTLES! I love turtles. Thats our family animal.. "be the turtle" my dad says. We had near or over 100 nests on our beaches last year! Record breaking year and I'm hoping for another this year! Wanted to volunteer but mom and dad's house isn't ready yet so no go..


My garlic is streaked with purple on outside as well. Just the variety.
and yeah-you need a REAL week off.  Groupon has these fab all inclusive getaways...err so want to get one LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I'll take your rain if you'll take our sun! I think it only rained twice in may. We need it!! Mac passed on her lack of rain curse. Supposed to rain this weekend though... and hurricane guys are saying there's a low out in the gulf that 40% likely to develop. We shall seee.....
> 
> BUSY day! Busy couple of days. Around midnight last night I realized I hadn't taken the time to eat dinner. Right now I'm about to go make some pasta, but having trouble tearing myself away from the 800 things I need to do. Mom is MIA in the business again so I'm a one man... tiny woman show!


Send that sunshine! I can come make it rain for you, all I need to do is get in my order of fly predators and put the poor things out. Instant rain.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Yes we did. Took our walk through Hogsmeade as we were leaving. It was empty. It was both beautiful and spooky.
> 
> Flying with grandchildern back to Indiana tomorrow.  Early flight.


Sounds like y'all had an incredible trip! Safe travels!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 172975 Took the grandkids to Juno beach today to the Loggerhead Marinelife Center. It's a rescue and treatment facility for injured turtles. Worth a visit if your in the area.
> View attachment 172973
> View attachment 172974


 TURTLES!!!!!!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> "goNDmay9 lol
> not sure if tree pollen is doing an end run around my flonase or i'm toying with a migrane but have had arful headache all day.   took a nap and, as my norm, woke up really disoriented.  home all alone now, nice & quiet - yea.  Settled on couch with a long, cold iced tea & thought i'd drive by here & catsup.  saw your post...for a sec thought i slept thru to Friday
> 
> for those travelling, have fun & be safe.  Not sure if Carole has another week or not in NYC but bet it seems her trip has flown by.  Always seems the way it goes when you're on vacation.
> 
> pcstang - re ATL, it used to be a royal PIA for many of us here (AT & SWA) and having to switch terminals with often less than 30 min time after late starts on the 1st leg of connection.  Our last flight a few weeks ago, it sure was nice to stay in same terminal.  we have done our share of sitting on the tarmac there when forced to book connections.  We're spoiled flying out of our tiny airport  (PIT)


Delta is my only option. For years I would fly into terminal D and my next leg would be terminal A. No issues but it was tight sometimes. Last two flights this year to Vegas and Lexington, my flight in was terminal D and my second leg was the very next gate over from my arrival. More time to hit the bars! Lol


----------



## Robo56

Allegiant sent out a text alert that our flight was cancelled at 12:45 am this morning  Was on on hold for over an hour trying to get things sorted out.  Then had to call the car rental and extend. If they try to charge me for the extra bags under my eyes tomorrow I'am going to be pissed  Have to laugh about   LOL......First time for everything.

Oh well grandchildern get one more day on vacation in sunny Florida. Don't think they will be to upset about it. 

Hope Mac reached her destination and is having fun. 

Sounds like Schumi is having fun in the hot weather in Manhattan. 

Happy trails to all our other homies on the road.


----------



## keishashadow

Friday - hip, hip hooray squared.  It's national donut day, grab 'em while you can.  believe i'm going to pass this time.  so hot food has lost it's appeal lately.  Rain has thus far only made it more humid.  looking forward to cool front that's supposed to come thru this weekend.

lynne - any pictures of the princess?  

tinyD - be glad you still have the energizer bunny quotient that comes with youth lol. 



Monykalyn said:


> My garlic is streaked with purple on outside as well. Just the variety.
> and yeah-you need a REAL week off.  Groupon has these fab all inclusive getaways...err so want to get one LOL



I bought a groupon getaway (cancellable no less, who knew?) to one of the waterpark hotels @ Cedarpoint.  Used a coupon and went thru ebates for even better deal woohoo. had to pick a weekend, will keep an eye on it and cancel if poor weather forecast.  That park sits on a narrow spit of land, last place you want to be in a storm on lake erie with all the metal.



SharkyGoddess said:


> TURTLES!!!!!!



yertle!



Robo56 said:


> Allegiant sent out a text alert that our flight was cancelled at 12:45 am this morning  Was on on hold for over an hour trying to get things sorted out.  Then had to call the car rental and extend. If they try to charge me for the extra bags under my eyes tomorrow I'am going to be pissed  Have to laugh about   LOL......First time for everything.
> 
> Oh well grandchildern get one more day on vacation in sunny Florida. Don't think they will be to upset about it.
> 
> Hope Mac reached her destination and is having fun.
> 
> Sounds like Schumi is having fun in the hot weather in Manhattan.
> 
> Happy trails to all our other homies on the road.



I love to see people post pictures of their kids/grandkids enjoying 'real' florida along with the man-made wonders.  One of my favorite experiences there was Crystal River & snorkeling with the manatees.  Need to plan a cooler weather trip to enjoy it again

eeee we've had delays ranging from an hour to 3 on several flights since last November.  i was of mind just happy to take off since they only fly to our market a few days a week.  Curious, was flight cancelled due to weather or equipment issues?  Spirit cancelled on us once after we sat in terminal all day thru delays.  All we got was a 'so sad-too bad' a refund will be forthcoming unlike majority of others we've dealth with you throw gimmies at you.  Any love from Allegiant lol?


----------



## Robo56

It was equipment issues. Then I saw on MSN yesterday one of their planes made emergency landing do to hydraulic issue. Left St. Pete then had to reland there 90 minutes later. 

They promised on phone at 1:15 am this morning a $ 100.00 dollar per person travel voucher for future travel and the extra day car rental reimbursement. Said was sending me email to this effect. Needless to say did not receive the email. Will quiz them at airport about this tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Our airport was at a stop this morning.  No outgoing and only a few incoming.  We had rain.  Repeat, we have rain.

Hope you get on the plane soon Robo.  Nope, no one ever tends to complain about a delay giving more vacation time.  Glad to see they are trying to make up for the delay.  I hope you get the reimbursement and voucher.  That's not too bad an offer.

Based on the prices of SW so far, I am seriously thinking of coming in the night before I was going to, as the prices are much nicer, and multiplied, I am going to think about it more, and check the price of the free airport shuttle or airport hotel for the night.  Then change rental to early in the morning.  Hmmm.







  MonyK, is he yours?  Smart rooster.  Hope all you coffee drinkers have had at least a cup.






I may have pictures of the princess.  She was pretty happy last night, but not a happy camper when woken up.   School trip to the amusement park.  Her brother told her that the coasters in the rain are the best.  Yeah right.  Either way, I'm sure she'll have a good time.  She tried to say my necklace she borrowed looked good on her.  Ummm, no, I'm not dead yet.

So, have a great week-end! 
For us, we're finally looking to buy a car, kids are going to camp counselor meetings, and there's soccer road trips too.  Busy.

I need more caffeine.  That soda for lunch looks like it could be drunk now.  Off to put ice in my cup.


----------



## ky07

Boy I tell you I can't believe that you pay people to do a roofing job and when they ask do you have any flowers or anything that their workers have to be careful of and I tell the lady yes and where they are at and she said she will note it on the work order and they destroy almost every flower is ridiculous and not to mention these idiots had to see what they were doing.
Enough venting and hope all you homies are doing well.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh @ky07 that would seriously tick me off!

Lynne.  Omg he looks like one of my hens-  she came and knocked on patio door yesterday (she's very independent and wanders off by herself) so of course I had to hold her for a bit.  She is NOT the smart one though LOL


and my DH just called to come borrow my truck as he got his bonus check today and wants to buy a JETSKI!! Seriously cannot leave that man alone for summer break!


----------



## Lynne G

That really stinks KY.  You'd think they'd be more considerate.  

So funny MonyK.  Like a dog wanting to come in.  Funny chickens.  With the quite heavy rain this morning, the neighbor chickens weren't out to cluck in the early morning light.  They have a door to their hen house they can come and go when they want.  There's one adventurous one that's usually the first out and chases the squirrels.

Rain has stopped for later sporadic chance of showers or thunderstorms later today.  Hmm.. what not like covering all the bases weather girl.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Send that sunshine! I can come make it rain for you, all I need to do is get in my order of fly predators and put the poor things out. Instant rain.


I need that trick! Come visit anytime I think we're in a drought. And we have a pool 



Monykalyn said:


> My garlic is streaked with purple on outside as well. Just the variety.
> and yeah-you need a REAL week off.  Groupon has these fab all inclusive getaways...err so want to get one LOL


Yeah... I'll let you ask my mom, ER boss, errr co-owner for that week off for me. Let me know how that goes. I think I'd rather wear a meat suit around a trex


----------



## tinydancer09

Just got an e-mail about walking dead being HHN... at the bottom it says "Annual Passholders stay tuned for special HHN offers coming soon" anyone jumping out of their boots in excitement yet?  Kidding I know most of you all were the day after it ended last year. 

Now time to catch up..


----------



## pcstang

The rain is coming TD!


----------



## pcstang

Half way to Orlando and guess what...it's raining on I10!! What a surprise!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> tinyD - be glad you still have the energizer bunny quotient that comes with youth lol.
> I love to see people post pictures of their kids/grandkids enjoying 'real' florida along with the man-made wonders.  One of my favorite experiences there was Crystal River & snorkeling with the manatees.  Need to plan a cooler weather trip to enjoy it again



Real florida.. lol. Not sure if you REALLY want to see REAL florida. There's lots of things we don't tell people. Like... if its fresh water there's probably an alligator. I don't care if it's just a ditch there might be an alligator! Had a lady call me yesterday and got into a long conversation with her. She was watching a guy fish at CSB(my beach) and saw him bring up tiny hammerheads, sting rays, etc. She said why is all of that here? I never seen any of that at Seaside or San Destin. Oh hunny.... it's there. I promise. People just try not to fix near people in the water because of hooks and it's not very fun to catch humans. Lawsuits and stuff. That's real florida...  Our facebook page is a good one to follow if you like sunsets and pictures of the real deal. Teresa's Beach Homes cape san blas Facebook on google and you'll find us. 






Monykalyn said:


> Ugh @ky07 that would seriously tick me off!Sounds
> 
> Lynne.  Omg he looks like one of my hens-  she came and knocked on patio door yesterday (she's very independent and wanders off by herself) so of course I had to hold her for a bit.  She is NOT the smart one though LOL
> 
> 
> and my DH just called to come borrow my truck as he got his bonus check today and wants to buy a JETSKI!! Seriously cannot leave that man alone for summer break!


I want a jetski! I have joked about putting a hitch on the civic and getting one. Oh yeahhhh!


----------



## keishashadow

Lol. I spent good chunk of my youth in clearwAter/st Pete     Always funny to see people freak on pier when they see the goodies fisherman pull out

My "outlaws" have relatives who live near the central FL swamps.  They moved their clan there from Appalachia area of WV when the local coal mine closed.    Will file most of interaction with that branch of ex's fAmily under "you can't make that stuff up".


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes this was sitting in my garage when I got home. Headed to MIL at Lake Ozark now with oldest DD. DH thinks he might come up Sunday to try the new toy out. He's volunteered for an event tomorrow so he's stuck til then. 

And now I gotta go harass GinaBoBina her trip report made me want Steak n Shake LOL


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Yes this was sitting in my garage when I got home. Headed to MIL at Lake Ozark now with oldest DD. DH thinks he might come up Sunday to try the new toy out. He's volunteered for an event tomorrow so he's stuck til then.
> 
> And now I gotta go harass GinaBoBina her trip report made me want Steak n Shake LOL



WOW!  how sweet is that?  lucky you. Last time i went out on one was riding with a friend who was obsessed with crossing wakes.  I haven't drug my (then) sore butt back on one since lol.

Gina still has her pre & TR rolling?  Rarely stray to that board unless I receive an invite to follow along from a friend.  writing one can be a real investment of time (to each their own, many here love reading them).  Do have to give her credit for keeping it simmering, might be a TR record.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> WOW!  how sweet is that?  lucky you. Last time i went out on one was riding with a friend who was obsessed with crossing wakes.  I haven't drug my (then) sore butt back on one since lol.
> 
> Gina still has her pre & TR rolling?  Rarely stray to that board unless I receive an invite to follow along from a friend.  writing one can be a real investment of time (to each their own, many here love reading them).  Do have to give her credit for keeping it simmering, might be a TR record.


She is really good about updating and she always has such great pictures and descriptions.  I really enjoy reading her TRs.

And I have a feeling I am gonna be quite sore come monday LOL


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> She is really good about updating and she always has such great pictures and descriptions.  I really enjoy reading her TRs.
> 
> And I have a feeling I am gonna be quite sore come monday LOL



yes, she is very thorough & prolific from what I've read in past TRs.

haha they say the key is to lift one's rear but it's hard to see when passenger.  just think of all the calories that will burn off, more room for adult beverages afterwards!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> more room for adult beverages afterwards!


Funny you should say that-brought the fixins to do a Sunken Treasure (from Beach Club outside bar) to introduce it to my MIL!

Also brought a dozen eggs to make breakfast casserole in crockpot overnight. Have 3 dozen + eggs in fridge right now-gonna have to eat them soon or freeze them for baking later this winter when the girls get lazier about laying.


----------



## pcstang

And....hanging at citywalk with a couple of my buds


----------



## cbsnyber1

macraven said:


> 15 years ago I tossed the charcoal grill out and bought a gas grill
> Webber
> 
> I find it faster to use at the spur of the moment and no mess to clean up afterward
> 
> I did not like how long it took for the coals to be ready
> 
> I have a buried propane tank here by my deck that is 2/3 full so all I need is a grill now
> 
> Not going with a Weber this time
> The prices are super high down here
> Was cheap in the area where I used to live



Long time lurker on this forum, and I have to add my grill story after reading this:

Four years ago I had to replace the gas regulator on my propane grill. I had been using propane grills for . . . decades. Anyway, replaced it and fired it up the first time. The flames were really low (was a four burner) so I thought the feed lines might be pinched. So, I go behind the grill thinking I'll just wiggle the tank to clear the kink.

About the third wiggle in I hear a loud WHOOSHING sound and, before I could react, a huge ball of flame shot out. I instinctively turned my head (I'm at the back of the grill kneeling down) and the fireball hit me on the left side of my face. I also reacted by falling backward, but I knew instantly I was in trouble. The grill became engulfed in flames and, as fast as this non-runner could manage, ran back to our house, about 35 yards away. The explosion lasted all of a second at best.

I yelled for DW, grabbed our fire extinguisher and told her to go to the grill to attempt to put out the fire. Though not near the house the grill was near a couple of storage sheds we have and I feared an explosion. I then starting flushing my face with ice cold water.

She returned to say the fire was out, but how was I doing? Let's just say - in intense pain. My left eyebrow was pretty much gone, my hair singed on that side, and my face hurt on the left side. I immediately went for burn meds and applied them, then sat down and turned a fan onto my face. The burns on my face did not appear bad but it really hurt.

I sat there for about an hour, deciding to go to the emergency room if the pain would not subside. Gradually, it did, enough that I felt I could make it through the night and go to the doctor first thing in the AM (this happened on a Sunday). Monday morning my wounds were "weeping" and I looked awful, a big mass of red blotches on my left cheek. The doctor told me I had first and some areas of second degree burns and gave me a tetanus shot and a strong anti bacterial cream and pain killer.

Wednesday that week I rolled the gas grill away and ordered a Weber charcoal kettle grill on a cart.  I have used it since, grilling and smoking (I get a great brisket off that grill). I will never again trust a gas grill after this incident. And I love that Weber grill; I use a charcoal chimney to start fires and that takes maybe fifteen minutes to come to high heat.

I also cannot imagine how painful third degree burns are, given the amount of pain I had with first/second degree burns.

So, remember this: before ever messing with a gas tank on a propane grill, for any reason, be sure the flames are out. I had been using propane for so long I became complacent and forgot about how dangerous they can become when something goes wrong.


----------



## tink1957

Ouch cb, that hurts me to think about your pain.  That's one of the main reasons why I stick with a charcoal grill. I had a cousin whose house burned down due to a bad gas grill...besides charcoal tastes better.

out of lurkdom.


----------



## tinydancer09

cbsnyber1 said:


> Long time lurker on this forum, and I have to add my grill story after reading this:
> 
> Four years ago I had to replace the gas regulator on my propane grill. I had been using propane grills for . . . decades. Anyway, replaced it and fired it up the first time. The flames were really low (was a four burner) so I thought the feed lines might be pinched. So, I go behind the grill thinking I'll just wiggle the tank to clear the kink.
> 
> About the third wiggle in I hear a loud WHOOSHING sound and, before I could react, a huge ball of flame shot out. I instinctively turned my head (I'm at the back of the grill kneeling down) and the fireball hit me on the left side of my face. I also reacted by falling backward, but I knew instantly I was in trouble. The grill became engulfed in flames and, as fast as this non-runner could manage, ran back to our house, about 35 yards away. The explosion lasted all of a second at best.
> 
> I yelled for DW, grabbed our fire extinguisher and told her to go to the grill to attempt to put out the fire. Though not near the house the grill was near a couple of storage sheds we have and I feared an explosion. I then starting flushing my face with ice cold water.
> 
> She returned to say the fire was out, but how was I doing? Let's just say - in intense pain. My left eyebrow was pretty much gone, my hair singed on that side, and my face hurt on the left side. I immediately went for burn meds and applied them, then sat down and turned a fan onto my face. The burns on my face did not appear bad but it really hurt.
> 
> I sat there for about an hour, deciding to go to the emergency room if the pain would not subside. Gradually, it did, enough that I felt I could make it through the night and go to the doctor first thing in the AM (this happened on a Sunday). Monday morning my wounds were "weeping" and I looked awful, a big mass of red blotches on my left cheek. The doctor told me I had first and some areas of second degree burns and gave me a tetanus shot and a strong anti bacterial cream and pain killer.
> 
> Wednesday that week I rolled the gas grill away and ordered a Weber charcoal kettle grill on a cart.  I have used it since, grilling and smoking (I get a great brisket off that grill). I will never again trust a gas grill after this incident. And I love that Weber grill; I use a charcoal chimney to start fires and that takes maybe fifteen minutes to come to high heat.
> 
> I also cannot imagine how painful third degree burns are, given the amount of pain I had with first/second degree burns.
> 
> So, remember this: before ever messing with a gas tank on a propane grill, for any reason, be sure the flames are out. I had been using propane for so long I became complacent and forgot about how dangerous they can become when something goes wrong.


I hate that something like that happened! Wow!!! Makes me even more glad we don't stock gas in our rental homes. Will have to share this with my mother so she can also go "mhm." Salt air, rust, and gas/fire just make for an even more unsafe situation!
Weber for life here! My sister evicted mine from the new screened in porch... Mhm. We'll see how long that lasts. She likes when I grill and I'm not going to be happy when it starts to rust. Everyone says to get a cover but I'm really worried about critters and bugs getting up under there... Wasps and I don't get along. 


So... Ants were gone. We picked up the traps after a week and sealed and put the thresholds back down.... Come downstairs and ANTS. So we go to Walmart and set traps. Come back from walking the dog and holy cow. I've been tracking and poisoning ants outside for the last couple of hours. It's supposed to be scattered storms all weekend though so... 

Also... The rain finally hit. These pictures were taken 10 minutes apart 

Hold on... Saying won't let me upload another picture.


----------



## buckeev

WATER week...errr...I mean whatta week. Well, I actually did mean "WATER"....about a foot of it fell from the skies just in the last two days. Sick-n-Tired of it! Speakin' of sick...
Guess who lost eight lbs. Monday through Wednesday???...THIS GUY! Guess who had food poisoning???!!!   THIS GUY!!!  OK...TMI...I'm much mo gooder today!
BUT...TOMORROW....I'll be even better...
My Super Special boy graduates from HS!!! Up until fourteen years ago, I had never heard the term Autism. We know it pretty well now! Suffice to say, it's an incredible miracle that this boy is gonna be getting his High School Diploma tomorrow afternoon!!! He has also been accepted to our outstanding Community College here, but there's still some more significant challenges to iron out with regards to that....Baby steps though...
Hope youse and y'all all have a safe and great weekend!

(Where da heck is Mac...TSA lock her up???...She has a legal obligation to post every 12 hours...or less!)


----------



## tinydancer09

Well, it won't let me open it... But it was full sunshine 10 minutes later. If you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes! We're really not kidding when we say that. Looks like some tropical stuff is going to start developing and go somewhere over Florida/Ga. Interested to see where it goes. We need the rain, but the business end reallt doesn't do well when storms come through. People get pretty anxious and annoyed at rain during their vacation. It's THEIR week at the beach doesn't Mother Nature know that?! 

So yeah.. Got to go check on my colony. Possibly watch It's a bugs life.


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> WATER week...errr...I mean whatta week. Well, I actually did mean "WATER"....about a foot of it fell from the skies just in the last two days. Sick-n-Tired of it! Speakin' of sick...
> Guess who lost eight lbs. Monday through Wednesday???...THIS GUY! Guess who had food poisoning???!!!   THIS GUY!!!  OK...TMI...I'm much mo gooder today!
> BUT...TOMORROW....I'll be even better...
> My Super Special boy graduates from HS!!! Up until fourteen years ago, I had never heard the term Autism. We know it pretty well now! Suffice to say, it's an incredible miracle that this boy is gonna be getting his High School Diploma tomorrow afternoon!!! He has also been accepted to our outstanding Community College here, but there's still some more significant challenges to iron out with regards to that....Baby steps though...
> Hope youse and y'all all have a safe and great weekend!
> 
> (Where da heck is Mac...TSA lock her up???...She has a legal obligation to post every 12 hours...or less!)



mac needs a rest from the inmates or should that be dismates lol

congrats!!! you must be so proud.  not of the wieight loss, a few beers will fix u right up there, but your son!  Best wishes for continued growth and happiness.  So nice to read such an inspirational post.

hmmm our tinydancer is a top-notch ant slayer?  Gives new  meaning to steel magnolia

scary gas grill story.  no issues here other than checking to make sure the spiders haven't woven net near the regulator.  I always worry lugging the replacement tank home that i'll get rear-ended and go 'poof'    we (meaning my better half,)trudge out to grill station as long as we don't have more than a foot of snow.   we keep it lean & mean then, no soaked chips, just sear and run.

good day all.  still waiting for the front to ccome thru here to alleviate the humidity.  every time it has rained this week has just made it seamier yuck.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

ky07 said:


> Boy I tell you I can't believe that you pay people to do a roofing job and when they ask do you have any flowers or anything that their workers have to be careful of and I tell the lady yes and where they are at and she said she will note it on the work order and they destroy almost every flower is ridiculous and not to mention these idiots had to see what they were doing.
> Enough venting and hope all you homies are doing well.


My husband warned our roofers years ago, that should even a single petal get bent, the red headed demon would be unleashed... he was referring to me LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I need that trick! Come visit anytime I think we're in a drought. And we have a pool
> 
> 
> Yeah... I'll let you ask my mom, ER boss, errr co-owner for that week off for me. Let me know how that goes. I think I'd rather wear a meat suit around a trex


Don't tempt me... you may find me lounging around your pool with a margarita in hand.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by..........

For those wishing us a lovely trip ........definitely working.......thank you.......having a wonderful time........The City was amazing......loved every second and it was hot!!!!! Loved it........back on Long Island now for third part of trip..........hot and bit humid today......not complaining as my guys have heating on back home.......awwww  spending time with both cousins and families today.......hope to dip my toe in their pool. 

Janet........nice one.......like it....... 

 to cbsnyber1 to our thread.........hope you hang around some more..........

PC.......have another great trip........you must be the most travelled to Universal person on here.........

Hi Vicki, MonyK, Robo (Robo glad trip was fun) and everyone else........will catch up when I'm home......



We are gas grill people all the way.........always think food tastes exactly the same as other grills......always good!! I never use it though......DH is the cook with that and cleans it all after too........I like nights off of cooking......so always happy when we grill outside........

Catch youse later..........


----------



## tink1957

Sorry you had a rough week buck and congrats to your son.

Hope we get some of that rain soon, it's dry as a bone here.

Here's the latest kitty pic, meet Mac


----------



## tink1957

Hi Carole


----------



## Monykalyn

@tink1957 ahhh thats sweet!
@buckeev hope you feel better and congrats on the HS graduate!!!

And EEEEK on the ants! TinyD--sheesh-maybe they are heading inside getting ready for the big storm?? You need some chickens to eat the bugs 

Lazing around this am-gonna head up to the community/resort pool (the one that has *ahem-_adult beverages_ delivered pool side) later this afternoon.  Trying to convince the boy to do go carting with me later but he is not buying it. Think he is worn out from week away from home and nearly daily swimming. At least I haven't heard the B word (bored) yet this summer break.

tomorrow high 83, sunny and Lake should be calm (after crazies in speedboats go home-they tend to head for home after breakfast) so should be a good day to take DH's toy for a run...

Gonna take a walk to bald eagles nest too to see if the big baby in visible. Have a protected nest a few hundred yards from MIL house. They found the nest years ago when the area was being developed-thank heavens they were under the endangered category-so no development around them. Nest has produced 1-2 babies every year.  

Have a great Saturday-2 cups of coffee down now so probably time to get going for the day


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Don't tempt me... you may find me lounging around your pool with a margarita in hand.


I make good margaritas. We have a limit on them... max of 2. Max of 1 if you're attempted to drive and you have to sit around a while. It's quite literally just a few shots of tequila, Cointreau, and some lime juice. I can't quite handle that so I fluffed it up a bit. I had just a splash of sour mix, sprite, and extra lime juice. yummmm


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> @tink1957
> @buckeevAnd EEEEK on the ants! TinyD--sheesh-maybe they are heading inside getting ready for the big storm?? You need some chickens to eat the bugs


I do love chicken... I mean chickens. I get to eat them after right? 
I would have done well on a farm. When I see a cow I say "oh how cute. He looks delicious!"


----------



## tinydancer09

After further evuation it appears I have pushed the battle lines back and infiltrated their base mounds. The ants outside look particularly seizurey. It's possible they are just regrouping for their next attack. Supposed to rain this afternoon so we will know soon enough.


----------



## tink1957

TinyD, I've heard that vinegar destroys the scent trail so you might try that on your ants, it seems to work well for me.


----------



## Squirlz

Here was our view from the grandstands today.  You see downtown Detroit in the distance.  A couple of great races!


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, after a long soccer road trip, put 200 miles on the car before calling it quits about 1/2 hour ago.  I am beat.  Kid realized why there were so many signs about NY where we were after I told her.  Ummm, because we were not in NY, but very close to it.  It was so hot during the games.  I am wearing a hat.  Even with tan lotion, I am red. 

On way home, sprinkles at at this time of night, still in the 80's.  So humid.  I need a shower soon.



Have an awesome night all!


----------



## Lynne G

Kid and friends ready for the Freshman Formal.  And no DD did not have the highest heals.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I make good margaritas. We have a limit on them... max of 2. Max of 1 if you're attempted to drive and you have to sit around a while. It's quite literally just a few shots of tequila, Cointreau, and some lime juice. I can't quite handle that so I fluffed it up a bit. I had just a splash of sour mix, sprite, and extra lime juice. yummmm


Ohhh that sounds perfect! I like mine tart!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 173341
> 
> Kid and friends ready for the Freshman Formal.  And no DD did not have the highest heals.


How cute!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ohhh that sounds perfect! I like mine tart!


Well, 2 shots of tequila(silver. I use camarena), 1 shot Cointreau, and 1.5 limes. That's how mom drinks them! She's more hardcore than me. Sometimes I do just a splash of Sprite. adds a little fix which is oddly nice when drinking with a meal. 

I actually prefer camarena to paron. Mom uses paron. Don't skim on the Cointreau! It's soooo worth it! Have tried other types and that one is the best IMO. 


It appears I have infiltrated the home bases of the ants. However, it didn't rain today and it's still possibly they're regrouping underground.


----------



## tinydancer09

I hope Mac is okay. Anyone seen her posting on the other threads? 
I'm the worrier that stays up until I get a "made it home" text from people.


----------



## macraven

Was Sitting at
Mke airport
Boarding started and now on plane
Did preboard

Should be in Atlanta in 3 hours once we take off

A fast trip and covered what I came for
Not sure when I will return North again

Weather was not hot but the heat  in the hotel room worked well

See you all later

I remember cbsnyber well
Thought homie poster in one of our archive threads before
Interesting post

Honored to have Mac the kitty pic
Thanks tink

Hugs to all of youse
Missed you all bunches....


----------



## schumigirl

Safe trip home mac.........


----------



## pcstang

Welcome home mac!
Plastic pass swap out went flawless yesterday. We had a party of about 15 last night go to the Original Sugar Factory. Super LOUD, food sucked and I think every party there last night was having a birthday! Glad I wasn't paying, my uncle dropped some coin on the food and all the birthday deserts. The staff was great and when they bring out the birthday deserts the place gets crazy. They have a guy they call magic Mike lol. He does some crazy dancing when bringing out the deserts. Only other place we checked out was Cowgirls that is nextdoor. Fun bar from what we remember...
My recommendation is to park in the garage and use the valet. Anyway, just my .02, figured I'd leave a review since I see a lot of you talking about the restaurant.


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> Here was our view from the grandstands today.  You see downtown Detroit in the distance.  A couple of great races!



ahem, where's the ear protection? said the mom lol



pcstang said:


> Welcome home mac!
> Plastic pass swap out went flawless yesterday. We had a party of about 15 last night go to the Original Sugar Factory. Super LOUD, food sucked and I think every party there last night was having a birthday! Glad I wasn't paying, my uncle dropped some coin on the food and all the birthday deserts. The staff was great and when they bring out the birthday deserts the place gets crazy. They have a guy they call magic Mike lol. He does some crazy dancing when bringing out the deserts. Only other place we checked out was Cowgirls that is nextdoor. Fun bar from what we remember...
> My recommendation is to park in the garage and use the valet. Anyway, just my .02, figured I'd leave a review since I see a lot of you talking about the restaurant.



had a feeling the new joint wouldn't be our thing.  Somehow i'm thinking Magic Mike isn't the dude from the movie lol.

mad mac - escape from Atlanta? will be nice to walk in your front door after all the bumps in the road this trip.

Looking forward to 2nd episode of Preacher tonight on AMC.  I also turned first episode off, glad i hung in there, it's craaaazy good.


----------



## macraven

Missed my Groome shuttle so another hour wait for the next one
Peeps at Atlanta airport think it is cute to give opposite directions
And they were employees

I'd i went back into the airport to grab food I'm afraid I will miss my shuttle boo boo

Once I get to my car, I can drive to get real food


----------



## macraven

I only watched a part of preacher last week
Is it that good?


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the review PC.  Still looking forward to the chocolate though.

Welcome home Mac.  Glad you did what you had to do.

Tink, such a cute kitty.  Thanks for the picture.

Schumi, hope your vacation is still going great.

Robo, hope all made the flight and all is well.

And we will be having some of that Texas bad weather.  By dinner time, chance of tornado, high winds, 60mph at times, and hail with the thunderstorms.  I hope we get both games in later today.  We will be road tripping soon.

Have an awesome Sunday all.


----------



## pcstang

Dang Lynne, have you built an arc yet? Your weather sounds like our July of 2014 ( I think that was the year.) rain, rain and more rain!


----------



## macraven

I am finally on the Groome shuttle
And we sit waiting for others now or until 1:00


----------



## pcstang

Not a great video but it gives an idea of the noise level.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Not a great video but it gives an idea of the noise level.


Wow! it is loud. I think I'd have fun working there though! Just dance around... I already have a nickname. Was that magic mike?


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Wow! it is loud. I think I'd have fun working there though! Just dance around... I already have a nickname. Was that magic mike?


It was fun and I like loud! But, I know a lot of people don't. That was MM, I already had 1 or 12 drinks so my video skills were severely lacking! Heading to citywalk nowmaybe I'll have a few to celebrate for all the homies here..


----------



## tink1957

Welcome home mac, I named the cutest kitty after you
...figured it would work for a boy or girl as I'm not sure what it is since I can't get my hands on the little kitty.

Stay safe Lynne, get to the basement if you see any flying cows.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## tink1957

Drink one or two...or 4 for me pc


----------



## pcstang

tink1957 said:


> Drink one or two...or 4 for me pc


Will do! Kong...TM rides are going on still and after park close tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to enjoy Citywalk PC.  Have fun for me.

Well, we survived the quick, nasty storm.  Tons of water on most of the highway, and high winds took the tents airborne.  Umbrella was no use either with the wind.  But, with the passing of any bad weather, it is a beautiful sunset.  Told my DD that red skies at night are a sailor's delight, red skies in the morning are a sailor's warning.  She asked what yellow skies meant.  I said, that means the sun is setting.  Lots of chirping from the birds,  guess they are settling down for the night after hiding from the storm.

Yay!  DD's team won first place in the weekend tournament, and got a nice medal to add to collection.  First tournament with her new team.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Welcome home mac, I named the cutest kitty after you
> ...figured it would work for a boy or girl as I'm not sure what it is since I can't get my hands on the little kitty.



_what a pretty kitty and such an unique name.
name works for both...

came home and went out for a chinese buffet late afternoon.

glad to be back but not thrilled to be cooking regularly again._


----------



## macraven

_lynne congrats on daughter's winning team.
makes all the practices and games well worth it.

good you survived the storms


pc, are you still with us or hanging on the bar stool at city walk?
chug another drink for me.


a big hello to all the homies here.
missed everyone one of you and you too cbsnyder!_


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I hope Mac is okay. Anyone seen her posting on the other threads?
> I'm the worrier that stays up until I get a "made it home" text from people.


_I'm home...._


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _I'm home...._


Yay!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Will do! Kong...TM rides are going on still and after park close tonight.


I'm mad at you. I cant believe you didn't pick me up. I was even in Tallahassee the day you left!!! GAH!  Enjoy your trip! I should have just gone when I wanted to in May. Now the rates are too expense for me to do just a solo.  

MAC'S BACK! Glad you made it home safe. I was worried there for a minute. 

Looks like the TS is going to be a direct hit to me in GA. I'm okay with that. It's best if the storm hits from the east of the beach houses and we need the rain. I'm far enough in I don't have to worry about the ocean. Close enough that if it grows tonight we could have power outages though. There was one several years back that took this track and knocked out power for a while. It's surprising close to go directly to the ocean from my house... which people usually are baffled by because I'm in GA. However, this storm doesn't look like it has much to it. That storm I'm talking about I think ended up being a CAT 1 or more before landfall. 

Made a delicious breakfast casserole for dinner. The cooking bug is in me and things have finally slowed down enough for me to be able to try all these recipes! My calendar currently has one thing on it for June. I'm going to go crazy. Mom's house isn't done so I still can't go to the beach for a while. She's thinking it's going to be after the 4th now!!!! yikes.


----------



## tinydancer09

Reports/Rumors on twitter are that the kong walls are down. Again... just twitter/rumors. Have not seen for my own two eyes. @pcstang  ARE YOU LISTENING! Go check it out in the morning!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> It was fun and I like loud! But, I know a lot of people don't. That was MM, I already had 1 or 12 drinks so my video skills were severely lacking! Heading to citywalk nowmaybe I'll have a few to celebrate for all the homies here..


Ha... so THATs why the video is like that. I was wondering but wasn't going to say anything!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad peeps made it home safe (well we aren't sure about pcstang yet...-Wasn't there supposed to be a thread/review of drinks from various places?)

Lynne-yay on DD and teams win! Hope you dry out soon!

We finally did dry out and the weekend was gorgeous. Swimming, mini golf and ice cream Saturday. DH brought the jetski down later saturday (had a brief hard rain-kinda reminded me of Florida with the brief squalls). Was some kind of power boat race this weekend at Lake of the Ozarks. Today took the jetski out -my arms are tired! Not too badly sore (yet) - did get a couple good wake jumps.  Then off to Captain Ron's for some beach time before we headed for home. Everyone is really worn out now...but I had to do some laundry and change sheets on my bed as I know it was before Memorial Day last time I did-we just haven't been home! And oldest DD and I head to Fayetteville Tuesday for her orientation.  June is racing by!

And Monday is coming much too fast LOL


----------



## pcstang

TD -I looked for you at the exit but you weren't there! OMG, stayed at my uncles hotel this trip. Idrive is s nightmare! Just left millers ale house in LB and meet the coolest couple. We never even are dinner! Lots of fireball though! At Steak 'n Shake now! Kong walls were still up earlier. I'll go by and check it out before I head home tomorrow.


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> Glad peeps made it home safe (well we aren't sure about pcstang yet...-Wasn't there supposed to be a thread/review of drinks from various places?)
> 
> Lynne-yay on DD and teams win! Hope you dry out soon!
> 
> We finally did dry out and the weekend was gorgeous. Swimming, mini golf and ice cream Saturday. DH brought the jetski down later saturday (had a brief hard rain-kinda reminded me of Florida with the brief squalls). Was some kind of power boat race this weekend at Lake of the Ozarks. Today took the jetski out -my arms are tired! Not too badly sore (yet) - did get a couple good wake jumps.  Then off to Captain Ron's for some beach time before we headed for home. Everyone is really worn out now...but I had to do some laundry and change sheets on my bed as I know it was before Memorial Day last time I did-we just haven't been home! And oldest DD and I head to Fayetteville Tuesday for her orientation.  June is racing by!
> 
> And Monday is coming much too fast LOL





Monykalyn said:


> Glad peeps made it home safe (well we aren't sure about pcstang yet...-Wasn't there supposed to be a thread/review of drinks from various places?)
> 
> Lynne-yay on DD and teams win! Hope you dry out soon!
> 
> We finally did dry out and the weekend was gorgeous. Swimming, mini golf and ice cream Saturday. DH brought the jetski down later saturday (had a brief hard rain-kinda reminded me of Florida with the brief squalls). Was some kind of power boat race this weekend at Lake of the Ozarks. Today took the jetski out -my arms are tired! Not too badly sore (yet) - did get a couple good wake jumps.  Then off to Captain Ron's for some beach time before we headed for home. Everyone is really worn out now...but I had to do some laundry and change sheets on my bed as I know it was before Memorial Day last time I did-we just haven't been home! And oldest DD and I head to Fayetteville Tuesday for her orientation.  June is racing by!
> 
> And Monday is coming much too fast LOL


Congrats to Lynne's hellions!


----------



## Lynne G

It's Monday!  The sun is out, everything's green, and the rain is out to sea.  
Woke up feeling not well, DS did too, guess we both had the Monday blues.  Big cup of tea and a tastykake, and I am feeling better.  

PC, I drive is always bonkers.  Glad you are having a good time.  Safe travels home.

TinyD, hope your storm is quick and not so bad, like ours.  Some areas got hit harder than where I live, so we were happy.

Tink - cute name for kitty.  I guess momma cat will let you catch all her kitties one of these days.

MonyK - safe travels with DD.  Orientation already!  Wow!  My DS has yet to graduate.  Won't be until next week.  Then, college does not start until end of August.  So, I guess his orientation won't be until later this summer.  He's already met with his counselor, so he's pretty much set.  We got the bill already though, so the money drain has started. LOL






  Needed by those with teenage boys!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies!


----------



## tinydancer09

This is the strangest tropical storm ive seen in a long time. There's no spin to it! Then again... I'm no metorologist. I just like the stereotypical spin tropical storms have. Only have one person worried about the storm at the moment. 1 of 18. We'll see how that ratio looks later today


----------



## marciemi

I know you've all been concerned so you'll be glad to know we were able to change our Discovery Cove reservations from today until this coming Saturday, without paying extra!  Works well because that was the date we originally wanted (but they didn't have the AP/FL Resident rates available when we booked) and now my husband didn't have to take today off and can deal with the Tropical Storm crises at work as they pop up.  Of course now that we changed it last night it's just been overcast all day today so far so probably would have been fine for at least part of the day.  Hoping for nicer weather Saturday though!


----------



## Lynne G

That's great DC worked with you Marci.  Here's hoping not much to the storm that hits your area, and your Saturday will be beautiful with sunshine and nicely warm.


----------



## macraven

Marcie, crossing my fingers your DC day will have beautiful weather!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies


----------



## Lynne G

Hi KY!  Trip coming up soon?  Right?

 


Have a good night all!


----------



## macraven

St L
Are you counting down the numbers yet for the trip ?

Nice you have both of your boys at home again

I can remember when your oldest one moved to another continent!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> St L
> Are you counting down the numbers yet for the trip ?
> 
> Nice you have both of your boys at home again
> 
> I can remember when your oldest one moved to another continent!


Yes it's 12 days to go and yes it's good to have  both ds's home and oldest ds loved Australia to visit but don't think he wants to live there again


----------



## disneyholic family

Squirlz said:


> Here was our view from the grandstands today.  You see downtown Detroit in the distance.  A couple of great races!



grandstands for what?   what race?


----------



## Lynne G

A hello to Disneyholic!  

A happy Tuesday to all!  






No Keisha, no camel yet.  Almost that time in the summer, when you don't know what day it is.  Kids will be out of school soon. 

Time for tea and coffee, good morning Mac.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, driving by whilst GD rots her brain watching cartoons pre breakfast.  Have her for two nights.  don't remember any of boys being quite so high maintenance.  maybe it's a girl thing?  

tinyD tuck, duck and cover from that storm.  so much rain eeee.  some storms here, finally got that cold front.  60's next two days.  A might cooler than i'd like, how about some upper 70's or mid 80's weather Gods?  feast or famine so far this year here.



macraven said:


> I only watched a part of preacher last week
> Is it that good?



Almost gave up on 1st episode, stick with it.  wicked good - irreverent, fast-paced, violent and bloody.  one of those programs I have to rewind several times to get it all.  No idea of the ratings but hope they keep it going.



Lynne G said:


> Nice to enjoy Citywalk PC.  Have fun for me.
> 
> Well, we survived the quick, nasty storm.  Tons of water on most of the highway, and high winds took the tents airborne.  Umbrella was no use either with the wind.  But, with the passing of any bad weather, it is a beautiful sunset.  Told my DD that red skies at night are a sailor's delight, red skies in the morning are a sailor's warning.  She asked what yellow skies meant.  I said, that means the sun is setting.  Lots of chirping from the birds,  guess they are settling down for the night after hiding from the storm.
> 
> Yay!  DD's team won first place in the weekend tournament, and got a nice medal to add to collection.  First tournament with her new team
> 
> View attachment 173570



Congrats!!! that's a go-to saying here, carry over from my Dad lol




pcstang said:


> TD -I looked for you at the exit but you weren't there! OMG, stayed at my uncles hotel this trip. Idrive is s nightmare! Just left millers ale house in LB and meet the coolest couple. We never even are dinner! Lots of fireball though! At Steak 'n Shake now! Kong walls were still up earlier. I'll go by and check it out before I head home tomorrow.



love Miller's Ale house chain!  none up in our neck of woods.  Haven't tried the one near U, usually go to one in LBV or other off Sherbeth Rd when staying down that way.  Cannot believe how cheap the drink & food prices are there vs in the parks.  nice to rub shoulders with mostly locals & fun to try to figure out 'where' they work based upon their uniforms.  we joke are they coming or going to work.

doesn't look like they've fixed the acoustics @ NBA lol.  



marciemi said:


> I know you've all been concerned so you'll be glad to know we were able to change our Discovery Cove reservations from today until this coming Saturday, without paying extra!  Works well because that was the date we originally wanted (but they didn't have the AP/FL Resident rates available when we booked) and now my husband didn't have to take today off and can deal with the Tropical Storm crises at work as they pop up.  Of course now that we changed it last night it's just been overcast all day today so far so probably would have been fine for at least part of the day.  Hoping for nicer weather Saturday though!



why yes, I was wondering.  It's very rare for them to allow weather changes.  Wonder if they had intended to shut operations that day?  Always book it early in the trip jik we'd have to reschedule, hasn't happened yet - knock on wood.


----------



## Bluer101

Just swinging by been too busy at work and home. 

pcstang, 

Are you doing July 4th at the parks?


----------



## macraven

disneyholic family said:


> grandstands for what?   what race?


Detroit ...
Is my guess as it's the city in the background 
The homie loves cars especially mini's

To your new home, homie
Disneyholic family

Once here  you are part of our family

Hopefully someone will tell more about it
Come back and join us


----------



## Squirlz

disneyholic family said:


> grandstands for what?   what race?


The Detroit Grand Prix.  Indy cars and IMSA sport cars.


----------



## macraven

No one told me that 50 is when you are over the hill to do rides at the darkside

Just read the thread about seniors going to the parks

Someone made a comment that 50 or 83 is the same situation when going to UO as there is not much they can do

Yes I am over 50 and had no idea I couldn't do the coasters.... Lol
That thread made my day!

Now I have an excuse not to ride RRR with Bluer


----------



## Lynne G

I had a good laugh at that comment too Mac.  Guess I am an old lady.

And like you, I go by myself and have a great time.  Age does not mean much.   And I have seen all different ages, including white and gray haired peeps.  If anything, UniversL is getting more family friendly.

Rain has come, but the wind.  I felt like Monroe when I left work.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Just swinging by been too busy at work and home.
> 
> pcstang,
> 
> Are you doing July 4th at the parks?


I think it's a go. We check out of the champions gate house on the 1st and will move over to UO. Being its my wife's birthday on the 5th, I had to make sure she was ok with it. Still working on getting a room though....phone calls to make tomorrow. Probably stay through the 5th or so. Prices are a little steep. Of course it's last minute so I get it.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Pet transport!   Our barn cat trio is finally going to a new home! Please send them good vibes for long, healthy and happy lives!

I'll need to read back and catch up... but how's everyone? Anyone haven any Kong reports yet?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

PC... LOVED thee video and report on the chocolate factory! 

Mac... Glad you're back safe! How did the dr appointments all go? 

Hopefully anyone at the parks is doing ok and hasn't had too much of their trip drenched.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> I think it's a go. We check out of the champions gate house on the 1st and will move over to UO. Being its my wife's birthday on the 5th, I had to make sure she was ok with it. Still working on getting a room though....phone calls to make tomorrow. Probably stay through the 5th or so. Prices are a little steep. Of course it's last minute so I get it.



That's great if you can swing a few days. Just let me know so we can plan to spend that time together. 

Are you thinking of sea world too?  We though about the sea world / bush gardens for $99 per person. If you don't want to go I might do it in the middle of the week, maybe.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> No one told me that 50 is when you are over the hill to do rides at the darkside
> 
> Just read the thread about seniors going to the parks
> 
> Someone made a comment that 50 or 83 is the same situation when going to UO as there is not much they can do
> 
> Yes I am over 50 and had no idea I couldn't do the coasters.... Lol
> That thread made my day!
> 
> Now I have an excuse not to ride RRR with Bluer



Lol, you over the hill, never. You put most people to shame doing the parks.


----------



## macraven

If I lived closer, I would take one of your kitties and the Mac kitty that tink showed the pic of


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I deliver kitties! Just drove 6 1/2 miles to deliver three to the middle of no where Ohio. The hotel is quaint and has a resident gopher living in a dog house right outside of our window.


----------



## macraven

Um, I live more than 6 1/2 miles from youse...

So thinking no kitty delivery unless you get another batch of them


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We have 5 floofy loves to choose from... really... I WILL DELIVER! Besides Georgia is basically Florida so that means I can just keep jogging on down to the beach.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> The Detroit Grand Prix.  Indy cars and IMSA sport cars.


Where are the CTS-V on track vids?!?!?


----------



## pcstang

SharkyGoddess said:


> PC... LOVED thee video and report on the chocolate factory!
> 
> Mac... Glad you're back safe! How did the dr appointments all go?
> 
> Hopefully anyone at the parks is doing ok and hasn't had too much of their trip drenched.


Just wanted to give my honest opinion! It was fun but probably a 1 and done deal.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

It probably will be for us too. I'm thinking maybe just a dessert or two to share.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> No one told me that 50 is when you are over the hill to do rides at the darkside
> 
> Just read the thread about seniors going to the parks
> 
> Someone made a comment that 50 or 83 is the same situation when going to UO as there is not much they can do
> 
> Yes I am over 50 and had no idea I couldn't do the coasters.... Lol
> That thread made my day!
> 
> Now I have an excuse not to ride RRR with Bluer


Oh no Mac
So that means I have only this year that I can do the rides at universal but hey at least dw can enjoy them for the next five years LOL


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> That's great if you can swing a few days. Just let me know so we can plan to spend that time together.
> 
> Are you thinking of sea world too?  We though about the sea world / bush gardens for $99 per person. If you don't want to go I might do it in the middle of the week, maybe.


Just booked the 1st thru the 6th at RPR. We will do mako and seaworld the week before. I was just telling my wife the other day we should probably get the SW/Busch passes also. Ready to take my oldest to Cedar Point too! Off to look at October. I'll have the whole damn clan with me this July visit.


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome PC, trips coming soon. Hope we can say hello to each other this October.  

One of the nicest pink and red skies at sunset tonight.  Cooler weather, but that is okay.  Not too hot is just perfect.

KY counting down to the darkside,  before you know it, it will be the day to leave.

Aww Sharky, I do hope forever loving homes to all the kitties.  nice of you to deliver them.

Time to chill, hope all are having a good night.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Just booked the 1st thru the 6th at RPR. We will do mako and seaworld the week before. I was just telling my wife the other day we should probably get the SW/Busch passes also. Ready to take my oldest to Cedar Point too! Off to look at October. I'll have the whole damn clan with me this July visit.



Sweet. 

That gives us 5 days with you guys. I looking forward to water rides, pool , and relaxing.


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Where are the CTS-V on track vids?!?!?


Hoping to get it on the youtube tomorrow.  We were first in line behind the pace car so it was just as spirited as we had hoped!


----------



## macraven

Let us know if you did!


----------



## macraven

It is 11:30 pm and I just got back from doing an ice cream run for rally's 

75 outside 
95 is predicted for tomorrow and rest of the week

Not complaining as ac in the house and stores
And .... No snow when the temps drop in the winter

Was told there was a total of an inch of rain when I was out of town
Grass turned green in most parts
Hooray for that


----------



## tinydancer09

Hellllo! 
Today's been one of those days. Topped it off by burning myself on the door of the oven. Not even sure how you do that. Somewhere between first and second degree. I'll live. Let's hope for a better Wednesday...


----------



## macraven

Ouchie!

Burns hurt tinyD

Put some burn creme on your skin so you will heal without scaring 

Hugs, feel better real soon!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> That gives us 5 days with you guys. I looking forward to water rides, pool , and relaxing.


Oh man, UO is in trouble with both our crews getting together!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Hellllo!
> Today's been one of those days. Topped it off by burning myself on the door of the oven. Not even sure how you do that. Somewhere between first and second degree. I'll live. Let's hope for a better Wednesday...


So, the 24th is my day to head back to Otown. Have your bags packed and ready to go! 13 days of mayhem!


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> Hoping to get it on the youtube tomorrow.  We were first in line behind the pace car so it was just as spirited as we had hoped!


Give us the link when it's uploaded!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Ouchie!
> 
> Burns hurt tinyD
> 
> Put some burn creme on your skin so you will heal without scaring
> 
> Hugs, feel better real soon!


Scars don't bother me. Nor do burns. Worked in a bakery too long to care. Thanks for the concern though! If it's still hurting tomorrow I'll seek better options. For now just keeping it covered with clean gauze seems to help lots.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> So, the 24th is my day to head back to Otown. Have your bags packed and ready to go! 13 days of mayhem!


ill pass jealously. Heat AND crowds? Eh... Plus I think my blackouts come into play in July. What all you doing?


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> ill pass jealously. Heat AND crowds? Eh... Plus I think my blackouts come into play in July. What all you doing?


We are staying in an 8 bedroom house for a week. My sister family is flying in from Denver for the week, plus my mom and one of my other sisters family are staying at the house. The last two relatives still live in the Orlando area. We will hit seaworld at least once. Mako will be open by then. After they week we move over to UO and will hookup with the bluers to have even more fun! I guess my invite was not accepted


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> We are staying in an 8 bedroom house for a week. My sister family is flying in from Denver for the week, plus my mom and one of my other sisters family are staying at the house. The last two relatives still live in the Orlando area. We will hit seaworld at least once. Mako will be open by then. After they week we move over to UO and will hookup with the bluers to have even more fun! I guess my invite was not accepted


Haha I'm sorry! Heat and I don't get along. Ask me in any other month and than July and August. Those months I don't go outside


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Haha I'm sorry! Heat and I don't get along. Ask me in any other month and than July and August. Those months I don't go outside


Lol it will be hot but we will do pool, water rides and just relax. You should come in October and have a blast with us hellions.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Lol it will be hot but we will do pool, water rides and just relax. You should come in October and have a blast with us hellions.


I think I just might. Do a solo run for a night or two and at least drop in. I'll be doing Disney in sept and universal in November. Will need something to do in October. I think after this spring ive "earned" a vacation once a month in the fall. 

For anyone interested in the erosion... This is the home that is being impacted the most. The top left picture is July 2015. Bottom left is May 2016.. Pretty much what the beach looked like until Saturday when the tides started coming in ahead of the tropical storm. Right now the water is still up very high and that's pictured in the right picture. We'll have to see what it looks like once the sees calm down. Anyone have any wine we can give the ocean to calm its nerves? 

Guy that's there right now isn't very happy with us. :/


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that's what you get when you live on a beach.  I have no sympathy for the guy TindyD.   The ocean being not nice is not that unusual.

For us, oh my gosh a blue sun - take that back, a very blue sky with a very bright sun.  So nice start to the day, even if rain is coming later this morning.  Cool, as we went into the 50's last night.  Great sleeping weather.  

Kids are ready for their finals coming soon.  Can't believe school is almost over already.  Time flies.






But Keisha always needs a camel to remind her of what day it is:






So, one more day less to wait for vacation for KY and Bluers and PC family.  Hope all vacationing in June and July have an awesome time!  Crank up the heat!  It will be summertime soon!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> It is 11:30 pm and I just got back from doing an ice cream run for rally's
> 
> 75 outside
> 95 is predicted for tomorrow and rest of the week
> 
> Not complaining as ac in the house and stores
> And .... No snow when the temps drop in the winter
> 
> Was told there was a total of an inch of rain when I was out of town
> Grass turned green in most parts
> Hooray for that



Way better than that fluffy white stuff.




tinydancer09 said:


> Hellllo!
> Today's been one of those days. Topped it off by burning myself on the door of the oven. Not even sure how you do that. Somewhere between first and second degree. I'll live. Let's hope for a better Wednesday...




That stinks, it's like how did that get there????



pcstang said:


> Oh man, UO is in trouble with both our crews getting together!



UO already sent me a warning. 


Seeing DW does not know how to upload photos I will post this. My inlaws got a new girl yesterday. DW will come by to fill in the rest, lol.


----------



## macraven

_That is a strange looking cat bluer_


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Where are the CTS-V on track vids?!?!?


Okay, here's the Youtube link.  2 laps of the Belle Isle street course.  Wish it could have been faster but the pace car driver had to try to keep eyes on the whole line.  I honked at him at the end because I wanted to keep going!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Okay, here's the Youtube link.  2 laps of the Belle Isle street course.  Wish it could have been faster but the pace car driver had to try to keep eyes on the whole line.  I honked at him at the end because I wanted to keep going!


I watched it all and though how kewl it was for you!

Thought I heard you say 90 and said to myself I would have wet pants going that fast...

Then I remembered when I was driving on I-75 to Atlanta, I was going 90


----------



## Lynne G

That must have been fun Squirlz.  Thanks for the video.  And Mac, yeah, at about 85, I tend to start slowing down.  We have speeding pods around our interstates.

Ahh the joys of a pop up thunderstorm to keep me from getting lunch.  Since the tree is doing a wild dance, I guess I have to wait a little longer.  Sounds of thunder have stopped, so that's good.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Bluer101 said:


> UO already sent me a warning.
> 
> 
> Seeing DW does not know how to upload photos I will post this. My inlaws got a new girl yesterday. DW will come by to fill in the rest, lol.



I feel bad for UO in July. Lol

Why do I need to load pictures when I have you. 
She is a little angel for now. 8 weeks old lab mix. She is terrorizing DS today. He went over to my parents house to play with her. I think we are in trouble he will want one soon. Lol


----------



## tinydancer09

Apparently I've been stealing internet for a year and half...... 

We upgraded back in December 2014 because I was barely able to do business once I got lots of new neighbors. Apparently shortly after it disappeared from our bill. I haven't had a problem since then so when I called today they politely informed me that I don't have internet. Which isn't true... I do. They show record that we have a modem, but we haven't been paying for it. OOPS! Guess I either have to start paying for it or deal with the problems. Problem is I think the modem is going bad and I have to switch it out with them! lol


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I feel bad for UO in July. Lol
> 
> Why do I need to load pictures when I have you.
> She is a little angel for now. 8 weeks old lab mix. She is terrorizing DS today. He went over to my parents house to play with her. I think we are in trouble he will want one soon. Lol




_it's ok for your son to want a puppy.

better he ask for that instead of a brother or sister.


i think it is in all marriage contracts that the other person is responsible for posting all pictures so you don't have to put for effort in learning how to do it.
this gives you more time to enjoy life and long bubble baths.


btw, how is your mom doing now?_


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Apparently I've been stealing internet for a year and half......
> 
> We upgraded back in December 2014 because I was barely able to do business once I got lots of new neighbors. Apparently shortly after it disappeared from our bill. I haven't had a problem since then so when I called today they politely informed me that I don't have internet. Which isn't true... I do. They show record that we have a modem, but we haven't been paying for it. OOPS! Guess I either have to start paying for it or deal with the problems. Problem is I think the modem is going bad and I have to switch it out with them! lol




_learn to live with the off and on internet service.

pirating someone else's internet time is more fun and cheaper._


----------



## macraven

_well, i have been counting noses and see we have several MIA.......
homies hyou need to check in so i don't go nuts and lose sleep wondering where all my "kids" are.

the excused homie is schumi as she is on vacation....
due to be back probably on the weekend.
have missed her posts here and when she returns, hope she has wonderful stories to tell.

i'm looking forward to the Lush food reports.

i know this is a busy time for many.
some have kids graduating this year, some are planning vacations, etc

_


----------



## cbsnyber1

Reporting in:

How's this for a bad news/good news/bad news/good news day:

We've been smelling a faint odor of natural gas in our lower parking lot. Finally called the gas company today.

Bad news: our gas line, installed in 1939, is leaking.

Good news: it appears to be leaking (slowly) only in that lot, not in the yard or in the house. Nothing is in danger unless it starts leaking towards the house - they then shut the gas off.

Bad news: the entire line must be replaced.

Good news: for years, we've been paying for line insurance. It should not cost us anything.

Possible bad news: if they can't push the new line (1" plastic) through the existing line (1.25"), then they have to dig up the yard. That would be bad - through a picket fence, a peony flower bed, a flagstone fire pit area, a small walkway with steps, and a second flower bed near the house.

Final good news: the leak is so slow they were able to turn the gas back on until the repair guys show up tomorrow, so no cold showers.

Weirdly cool news: I have "do not cross" yellow tape now around my lower lot. I don't know why I think that's cool, I just do. They put it up so no one would pull into the lot and maybe spark something.

Here's the prohibited section:


If they have to dig it will follow the yellow dash on the lawn from the street to the house, right through the fire pit patio. This would not be good.



Can't wait for tomorrow - either more good or bad news.


----------



## macraven

_good thing you didn't do any bonfires as a weenie roast or making smores in the lower parking lot....


yellow banners are kewl.
the neighbors will go nuts wondering when the digging begins if they are looking for bodies.


you have a more interesting life than i do.
but, i am not jealous at all._


----------



## cbsnyber1

macraven said:


> _good thing you didn't do any bonfires as a weenie roast or making smores in the lower parking lot....
> 
> 
> yellow banners are kewl.
> the neighbors will go nuts wondering when the digging begins if they are looking for bodies.
> 
> 
> you have a more interesting life than i do.
> but, i am not jealous at all._



Yea, we've had the "bodies" comment several times already. Cop show influence, I guess.


----------



## macraven

_i watch those shows late at night.
see yellow banner tape and it's always due to a buried body...

that story line is more interesting then a gas leak one.
with the exception of someone throwing a lighted match down inside the zoned off section of yellow tape.


stock up on marshmellows, graham crackers and chocloate squares.
you just never know when it will come in handy......_


----------



## Lynne G

CBS, We had the same thing, also had insurance, but we had our driveway and some lawn dug up to put the new line in.  Got a new driveway from it.  Then, still smelled gas at the end of the driveway.  After years of complaints, gas company put new main lines in and new vents.  Dug up our street for weeks.  Happy, no smell for several years now.

After that rip the trees out and toss on the road and take down wires storm, the sunset was as cool as the temp.  Had to have a jacket on.  Liking it though.  Thankfully, we did not lose power.

Lucky TinyD.  Guess now need to pay for internet.   My kids always moan how slow ours is.  To bad, I get first dibs.  Those online games are hogs.

Aww, such a cute puppy for Bluer's in laws.  Labs have such a kind personality.  She will be loved.


----------



## keishashadow

patted GD on head and said c'ya Friday.  school let out really early this year here for some reason, full week before memorial day.  thinking it was few snow days to make up.

i'm certifiable.  Got talked into going to WDW mid August for 4 nights with jr & said GD.  Got that bad boy planned in less than a day, getting good at those last minute trips. Spirit/Allegiant/Frontier coming to town has turned into a curse lol.  I gotta stop opening those emails that scream $38 fares.



macraven said:


> No one told me that 50 is when you are over the hill to do rides at the darkside
> 
> Just read the thread about seniors going to the parks
> 
> Someone made a comment that 50 or 83 is the same situation when going to UO as there is not much they can do
> 
> Yes I am over 50 and had no idea I couldn't do the coasters.... Lol
> That thread made my day!
> 
> Now I have an excuse not to ride RRR with Bluer



pass the Geritol



Mrs bluer101 said:


> I feel bad for UO in July. Lol
> 
> Why do I need to load pictures when I have you.
> She is a little angel for now. 8 weeks old lab mix. She is terrorizing DS today. He went over to my parents house to play with her. I think we are in trouble he will want one soon. Lol



awwwwwww

puppies have razor sharp teeth lol



tinydancer09 said:


> Apparently I've been stealing internet for a year and half......
> 
> We upgraded back in December 2014 because I was barely able to do business once I got lots of new neighbors. Apparently shortly after it disappeared from our bill. I haven't had a problem since then so when I called today they politely informed me that I don't have internet. Which isn't true... I do. They show record that we have a modem, but we haven't been paying for it. OOPS! Guess I either have to start paying for it or deal with the problems. Problem is I think the modem is going bad and I have to switch it out with them! lol



lol, could be worse, imagine if they sent u a bill for all those months!  ouch for the burns.



macraven said:


> _good thing you didn't do any bonfires as a weenie roast or making smores in the lower parking lot....
> 
> 
> yellow banners are kewl.
> the neighbors will go nuts wondering when the digging begins if they are looking for bodies.
> 
> 
> you have a more interesting life than i do.
> but, i am not jealous at all._



might find gold


----------



## Monykalyn

cbsnyber1 said:


> Yea, we've had the "bodies" comment several times already. Cop show influence, I guess.


  Oh man I would have fun with that - and in fact did only it was a neighbor. When we first moved in our neighbor had a landscape feature in his yard that looked as if he'd buried a body there. After we became good friends my DH started commenting on that-so neighbor decked it out as a grave for halloween! Had a few other neighbors ask if it was real after that...LOL.

and totally jealous of the new furbaby!! how cute!

Got oldest DD all registered for school in the fall-she is now officially a Razorback. She really enjoyed orientation (these early sessions are for Honors college kids). Met with the study abroad advisor and is hoping to do Spain next summer and possibly a Disney internship next fall. We will see. U of Ark apparently has a ver very very generous donation that allow multiple funding/grants to students to study abroad. Good excuse to plan a trip!

Must sleep tonite


----------



## macraven

Are you going to celebrate your bd at the motherland this August ?

Be sure to get your bd button and card from Mickey


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> lol, could be worse, imagine if they sent u a bill for all those months!  ouch for the burns.



HAHA YOU're so funny.. why would you say that!!! Luckily the business pays for it either way. 



macraven said:


> _learn to live with the off and on internet service.
> 
> pirating someone else's internet time is more fun and cheaper._


I think I probably would if I didn't have a business to run. It's pretty annoying to update 18 houses of rates when the internet drops each and every time you click "save"

Today was MUCh better than yesterday. No incredibly grumpy people or accidents on my part. I even made some delicious olive garden copy cat breadsticks. YUM!


----------



## macraven

MonyK I bet you are glad daughter is registered and all set for college now

How far of a drive for you in taking her to school?
I only had one that took me 5.5 hour drive one way
The others were 4 hours and another was 2 hours 
I spent many years of my life driving back and forth to colleges
Don't miss it at all now


----------



## macraven

Came back to turn off the lights 
It's bedtime now and soon the morning shift will be getting up ...

So glad I don't work anymore
No more day job that interferes with my crazy sleep schedule


----------



## Bluer101

I'm here.


----------



## Lynne G

The fun of retirement.  No early mornings unless you want to.  Not me yet. 

Good morning Mac.  Morning crew here.  






  It's Thirsty Thursday.






Hope all have a great Thursday today.  The sun is out, the sky is blue.  It's 60 degrees and feels wonderful.  Tree is dancing again, so the wind is still strong.  It's that darn cold front that came after the storm. 

Watching a soccer game from the nose bleed seats.   Sporting events are so much money now.  Oh well.  I agree with my DS, it is nice it's not blazing hot, at least the stands won't be where everyone is sweating.  I hope it stays clear, as once again that summer afternoon/early evening shower/thunderstorm may appear.

Hope your burn feels better TinyD. Burns are no fun.

Good morning Bluer!


----------



## Monykalyn

Mac-college is  2 hours from us - so not bad at all. Fayetteville's campus is beautiful. She got her dorm she wanted (freshman honors hall). She got the classes she wanted (has to test out of pre-calc so she can get into Honors Calc) mostly.

Off to work-45 min drive to this NH - gorgeous day but gonna be HOT!  

Off tomorrow but work Saturday then next week is crazy.  4 weeks til Portland though!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies*
*Not been feeling too good since going to the dr and he added a extra dose of my diabetic pill and it makes me feel tired and dizzy and called and asked if it was normal and was told it would take some time to get use to it *


----------



## Lynne G

Nice MonyK.  Glad your DD's visit went so well.  My DS is going 1/2 hour from us.  He's ready to graduate.  3 finals today.  Little one only has one today.  She had her phone alarm go off at 5am this morning.  I heard it, if she did, she didn't get up.  Had to wake her at 6:15.  Apparently, neither of my kids are early birds.  

KY, sorry to hear of your medicine doing that to ya.  Hope everything gets settled before you leave for vacation and you feel good.  You'd think your doctor would have warned ya that you'd have to get used to it.  Ack.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Are you going to celebrate your bd at the motherland this August ?
> 
> Be sure to get your bd button and card from Mickey



haha no it's GD's BD present.  Trip was jr's idea and...he's chipping in some $$$ for the trip.    There's a first for everything lol

StL - make sure to get out and walk around a bit before the trip to try & acclimate yourself to the med's affects.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, but it still is your bd month
One of these days gdau will take you on vacation 

Think you will top last year on the # of trips in the 12 month period 

StL......
Call the doc Friday and ask if you will be to able drive long distances in case your body does not adjust to the new dose level 
I have a close relative that gets out of sorts when her insulin dose is adjusted 
Think it takes her maybe a week?
But it can be different for each person

Lynne such a cute kitty!_


----------



## pcstang

Congrats to all who have kids heading to college! I've got a long way to go before that happens to me. 
Looks like OI is saying HHN tickets are on sale now....


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha - I'm doing the Mouse on Thursday, as was cheaper than the Tuesday you mentioned.  I'll be at FQ, so if you want to say hi, just text me, and maybe we can have a DISmeet.
I think I remember last year BGT had a great Halloween event.  

Wow, that would be good news PC.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Congrats to all who have kids heading to college! I've got a long way to go before that happens to me.
> Looks like OI is saying HHN tickets are on sale now....


_already booked my tour._

_the only tickets that UO is selling as of right now are the add on hhn tickets.
i called to check on that.
things are in the system and that other stuff will be released soon.

the only thing i could book was a private rip tour.
iffy thing for me is the system hasn't loaded the ap discount for tours so i had to pay full price.
will adjusted that in a few days.

all i needed was to book and pay for the tour.
tickets can be done later when the ap discount is in the system_


----------



## marciemi

How about folks with kids graduating?    A couple quick shots of my youngest and DH & I at his MIT graduation Friday - we're done with schools/grads, etc. for the foreseeable future!  Not to mention tuitions!!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, and I'm sure this is the place to ask the experts!  What's the best way to get the cheapest hotel rates for Universal?  I'm just looking for one night for late July when my nephew comes to visit and trying to get the 2 days of express passes for us.  If I'm looking at the FL resident rates and APH rates on the Uni/Lowes site, is that going to be the best?  No discount codes or other places to book?  How early can you realistically check in the first day?  Any chance of making the EE park or is that unreasonable?  Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions!


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Marcie!  I'd like to be tuition free.  Just traded camp payments for college payments.  Somehow, the camp payments seem cheap. $$$$

For booking, I'd check the FLA and APH rates.  Sometimes Cheaptickets with a code or Orbitz with a code comes in cheaper, but July might be busy enough if you see a good price, take it.  Can always cancel or get a lower rate if you see it before 5 days of your date.  Good luck.  So far, no APH for my October only a SMSM rate that now is crazy compared to when I booked.  I keep checking though, including the 2 websites I menitioned.  Last year, my cheaptickets code got RPR cheaper than APH, but this year, so far, nada.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Okay, and I'm sure this is the place to ask the experts!  What's the best way to get the cheapest hotel rates for Universal?  I'm just looking for one night for late July when my nephew comes to visit and trying to get the 2 days of express passes for us.  If I'm looking at the FL resident rates and APH rates on the Uni/Lowes site, is that going to be the best?  No discount codes or other places to book?  How early can you realistically check in the first day?  Any chance of making the EE park or is that unreasonable?  Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions!



_do FLO rates check on the booking site.
that might be easier to get than the AP rate.
i don't do 3rd party vendors so can't help you with those prices

book now so you can get a room as july will fill up the hotels.
if you can't get a deluxe for the price you want, they do have the value resorts but no ep only ee

every day in July both parks has EE.

you can check in at 6 am with no problem.
earliest i have ever check in was 5:30 am.
the system reloads around 3 am for check in of the day.
well, that was for rpr when i checked in early.

the EE is at 7 am for both parks in july.
you can check in earlier than 6 as i'm sure the systems will be running much earlier due to the crowds and full hotels._


----------



## marciemi

Portofino Bay is considered a Deluxe one, right?  Includes the EE & EP?  I'm not sure why that is cheaper than RPR for the dates I'm looking at.


----------



## macraven

_yes
rpr
pbh
hrh

all deluxes with EE and EP lines

for some reason pbh is cheaper for some summer dates this year.
my guess is that rpr is close to a sell out and pbh has more openings.
with their price lower, they can fill the hotel more._


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I think you see more convention goers in RPR rather than the Porto and it tends to be the lowest price of the 3.  If we could find that price, we'd book it in a minute.  My kids and I prefer the Porto over RPR, but I pick whatever hotel is the cheapest of the three deluxe.  I guess HRH is always higher than the other 2, as we've never stayed there.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_lynne many years back hrh did not fill up.
i started staying there the year it was built, 2000
i think that was the date....

first hotel was pbh and it did not fill up the first year i went there.
hrh only has 650 rooms so it does fill up fast.

rpr prices have really gone up for this summer......wow hard to believe what i am used to has changed

i bet you're glad you booked early and got the better room price.
for peeps booking now for rpr for october, those prices are crazy high!
_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Foster kitties in them new barn.


----------



## macraven

_oh my how beautiful!!

the white kitty has siamese in her/him.

i had siamese kittys years ago.

and the little all curled up in a ball is just as precious!_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _lynne many years back hrh did not fill up.
> i started staying there the year it was built, 2000
> i think that was the date....
> 
> first hotel was pbh and it did not fill up the first year i went there.
> hrh only has 650 rooms so it does fill up fast.
> 
> rpr prices have really gone up for this summer......wow hard to believe what i am used to has changed
> 
> i bet you're glad you booked early and got the better room price.
> for peeps booking now for rpr for october, those prices are crazy high!_




Yes I am.  Still somewhat in shock that it's more than last year, hundreds more.  Oh well.  I will book even earlier, now that I know it's been so much fun to visit during October.  And I guess that's why the hotels are filling up.  The gig's up. LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Sharky, so sweet kitties.  Glad to see they have a nice home.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HRH is my preferred hotel but we're staying at PBR this year. I wanted to visit the other resorts to see what they're like, plus this year our group is a +1 and it was cheaper to get two rooms at PBR than it was HRH.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

They are sweeties Lynne, the two kittens were some others the Lady took for her barn. Mine are the adult three. We're slowly dwindling our fosters down which is a good thang!


----------



## macraven

_it was difficult for me when i stopped staying at hrh.
i really enjoyed that hotel up to a point then switched.

but, i have grown to adore rpr and can't imagine leaving for another hotel ever.

i get familiar with a hotel and it takes me some time to adjust to another one._


----------



## marciemi

Hm, now not only are we too old for rollercoasters, evidently even being "almost 50" is pushing it to stand on a bus.  My "over 50" husband offered his seat on the T this past weekend to some older folks.  I had no idea we were risking our lives doing so.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/groups-skipping-through-lines.3517176/page-7#post-55899843


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> Hm, now not only are we too old for rollercoasters, evidently even being "almost 50" is pushing it to stand on a bus.  My "over 50" husband offered his seat on the T this past weekend to some older folks.  I had no idea we were risking our lives doing so.  http://www.disboards.com/threads/groups-skipping-through-lines.3517176/page-7#post-55899843


----------



## tinydancer09

Just a fly by. Im sure one of you already knows but just incase

"
ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS:



Your Discounted Halloween Horror Nights™ Tickets Are Now On Sale"


----------



## cbsnyber1

Monykalyn said:


> Oh man I would have fun with that - and in fact did only it was a neighbor. When we first moved in our neighbor had a landscape feature in his yard that looked as if he'd buried a body there. After we became good friends my DH started commenting on that-so neighbor decked it out as a grave for halloween! Had a few other neighbors ask if it was real after that...LOL.



More good news/bad news today:

Good News: Got the line through without a problem (i.e., no lawn digging). This is the insertion end (the yellow line is being inserted into the old line):



Bad News: the house defeated the plumbers. Ours is an interesting place: the exterior walls are 10" concrete blocks faced with 6" of limestone blocks. The guys forgot their air drill, so they tried to use a hammer drill to bust through. After hours of mind-rattling drilling, this is all they could cut:



So, they are returning in the morning with the aforementioned air drill to finish the job.

More cool news: NOW it looks like we have a body buried on property:



That's Baxter the Wonder Corgi sniffing out the evidence.

I took pictures today because, as I told one of the guys, "I'll never see this again here". I hope that's true.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha - I'm doing the Mouse on Thursday, as was cheaper than the Tuesday you mentioned.  I'll be at FQ, so if you want to say hi, just text me, and maybe we can have a DISmeet.
> I think I remember last year BGT had a great Halloween event.
> 
> Wow, that would be good news PC.



I'm confused (stunned actually, multi-tasking watching the PENS game and this is me ).  Ok back to thread, r we talking October?  



marciemi said:


> How about folks with kids graduating?    A couple quick shots of my youngest and DH & I at his MIT graduation Friday - we're done with schools/grads, etc. for the foreseeable future!  Not to mention tuitions!!
> View attachment 174447 View attachment 174448



he's been out of school for a year, but i'll be paying off jr's for a bit longer lol.  Still, could strangle him for not taking the free ride elsewhere but it has all worked out well for him.  He's happy, i'm happy

congrats to your sons!!!  know we'll be hearing great things in the future.



marciemi said:


> Okay, and I'm sure this is the place to ask the experts!  What's the best way to get the cheapest hotel rates for Universal?  I'm just looking for one night for late July when my nephew comes to visit and trying to get the 2 days of express passes for us.  If I'm looking at the FL resident rates and APH rates on the Uni/Lowes site, is that going to be the best?  No discount codes or other places to book?  How early can you realistically check in the first day?  Any chance of making the EE park or is that unreasonable?  Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions!



book something palatable and keep checking, rates change.  The AP rates and SMSM are several hundred $ more than i paid 'rack' many moons ago for RPH.

The current code for Orbiz & Cheaptickets aren't producing for the onsite properties.  I'd try them periodicly but have recently received error message that hotels aren't accepting coupons.  Still works for disney properties.

be careful if you decide to bid on priceline or book hotwire.  A golf resort and another property with similar amenity lists have tripped up more than a few bargin hunters.  Check out recent info on betterbidding.


----------



## keishashadow

Shameless plug ahead lol for all the dirt (except for the file in front of cbsnyder1's house) breeeze by the new temporary HHN 2016 sticky!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-hhn-2016-thread.3517832/



tinydancer09 said:


> Just a fly by. Im sure one of you already knows but just incase
> 
> "
> ANNUAL PASSHOLDERS:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Discounted Halloween Horror Nights™ Tickets Are Now On Sale"


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> How about folks with kids graduating?    A couple quick shots of my youngest and DH & I at his MIT graduation Friday - we're done with schools/grads, etc. for the foreseeable future!  Not to mention tuitions!!
> View attachment 174447 View attachment 174448


Nice! Congrats! Is he single? KIDDING! mostly



marciemi said:


> Okay, and I'm sure this is the place to ask the experts!  What's the best way to get the cheapest hotel rates for Universal?  I'm just looking for one night for late July when my nephew comes to visit and trying to get the 2 days of express passes for us.  If I'm looking at the FL resident rates and APH rates on the Uni/Lowes site, is that going to be the best?  No discount codes or other places to book?  How early can you realistically check in the first day?  Any chance of making the EE park or is that unreasonable?  Thanks for any thoughts or suggestions!


Make sure to check both FLO and APH! It doesn't happen often, but in April they were different last minute! I also was able to get a cheaper room and rate last minute. I think I changed all that 2-3 days before check-in due to the 3RD party people releasing all their rooms back to Uni and people cancelling I assume. Haven't read any one else's thoughts though. I've never booked 3rd party. I like going directly to them. I have trust issues. 



macraven said:


> _yes
> rpr
> pbh
> hrh
> 
> all deluxes with EE and EP lines
> 
> for some reason pbh is cheaper for some summer dates this year.
> my guess is that rpr is close to a sell out and pbh has more openings.
> with their price lower, they can fill the hotel more._


So they changed the way they describe all of these on their site. PBH and HRH are Premiere, then RPR and Sapphire are Preferred, and CB is Prime Value? Why? because they want to confuse everyone! When I went in April PBH was much cheaper than RPR. Even for the same level of rooms! I didn't mind. I like the boat ride. 
I think they should have kept the three with express in one group and the other two in a different group. I think they did it just to express the "niceness" of the hotel not the benefits but... people are going to be confused! I'm already seeing it.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _it was difficult for me when i stopped staying at hrh.
> i really enjoyed that hotel up to a point then switched.
> 
> but, i have grown to adore rpr and can't imagine leaving for another hotel ever.
> 
> i get familiar with a hotel and it takes me some time to adjust to another one._


Not a fan of HRH... Just not as nice as RPR anymore. Idk.. just.. seems nicer at RPR. You and schumi definitely made me want to try it and I'm so glad I switched! 



cbsnyber1 said:


> More good news/bad news today:
> 
> Good News: Got the line through without a problem (i.e., no lawn digging). This is the insertion end (the yellow line is being inserted into the old line):
> 
> View attachment 174501
> 
> Bad News: the house defeated the plumbers. Ours is an interesting place: the exterior walls are 10" concrete blocks faced with 6" of limestone blocks. The guys forgot their air drill, so they tried to use a hammer drill to bust through. After hours of mind-rattling drilling, this is all they could cut:
> 
> View attachment 174503
> 
> So, they are returning in the morning with the aforementioned air drill to finish the job.
> 
> More cool news: NOW it looks like we have a body buried on property:
> 
> View attachment 174502
> 
> That's Baxter the Wonder Corgi sniffing out the evidence.
> 
> I took pictures today because, as I told one of the guys, "I'll never see this again here". I hope that's true.


Are you supposed to have grass? If so I do not envy your future sodding needs! I hate sod. Oh the watering!!! 


Todays been a crazy day. I spent all day catching up because apparently my phone line was out between 9 and 12. I had no idea! I thought it was just a slow day like it was yesterday afternoon. Nope... phones came back up and I had 10 voicemails. Yikes. I got a minivacation without knowing I was actually very busy. 
Accidentally busted my burn open and... yeah I'll spare the details. Had to make an emergency trip to walgreens to get new non-stick style gauze to keep it covered with. Infection is very possible... hope I can keep it clean enough! Joy joy....

Asked my boss (mom) today if I can have a vacation a month in the fall since I have had most of the business since February... (All the phones and all the e-mails nearly constantly.) She ignored my request. I've got a trips planned from September-December each month. HA She's not going to like this...


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> Nice! Congrats! Is he single? KIDDING! mostly



How about a couple pics from our January cruise?    They're pretty serious.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks everyone for all the input on rooms.  Still waiting to hear back from my SIL on if they've booked flights for my nephew yet (don't want to reserve the room until I actually know the dates).  Definitely confusing on the different categories but since really all we're going to use it for is sleeping and the EE/EP (if we even do it), I guess I won't get too worried as long as I know what they include.  And I've never even tried Priceline Janet so won't be doing that.  And hey, let me know if/when you're around if you have any free time - whether August or October!  I really hope to meet up with some of you guys this time and will attempt to avoid a car accident like last year as an excuse to get out of it.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> How about a couple pics from our January cruise?    They're pretty serious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174536 View attachment 174537


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## macraven

_cbsynber, did they let you play on the orange truck and use the scooper?
i think that would have been kewl....

ya for keisha for doing a new thread which became a sticky.
maybe all the hhn questions will fall into one place so i can keep track of them......
thanks again keisha for coming up with that great idea!

marcie go ahead and book a room, you can always cancel it 6 days out with no penalties.
i don't do the 3rd party vendors so i'm no help to you on that.


tinyD, i got a smile on your 
Nice! Congrats! Is he single? KIDDING! mostly
statement.....lol

monyk, you could make some good money on giving away kitties.
hey, do the kitties chase your chickens?

schumi is on the plane home now.
hope she has time to check in with us this weekend_


----------



## tinydancer09

@macraven what can I say... I had to ask. I like big brains and I cannot lie


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Friday everyone!!!

tinyD, RPR gives us that warm, relaxing, home feeling. It is our go to resort and you will love it. HRH is nice to visit the pool for an afternoon and do lunch poolside but the hotel itself does not appeal to us. 

We can't wait in a few weeks were back at RPR for 9 days, it's like returning home.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Keisha, I meant October via your question on the party thread.  I booked the 6th of October, that Thursday as the Tuesday you were thinking of cost more.  I hope not too crowded.

TinyD, big brains.  As long as he's nice and treats you well. Mr. Right will find ya.

It is Friday!  Wahoo!  A very bright start to the day.  Road construction is in full swing.  Blocked streets and flag guys everywhere.




Made a full breakfast.  DS only had one early final, so we had fluffy pancakes, sausage patties, french toast, scrambled eggs, home fries and Bacon.  Well, I ate most of the bacon.  Not a fan of breakfast sausage.



So, enjoy this beautiful almost summer day.  Neighbor's chickens are clucking.  Maybe fresh eggs will arrive shortly.


----------



## keishashadow

moaning all, couldn't sleep, 5 am came a bit too quickly this morning.  GD is winning today



tinydancer09 said:


> Nice! Congrats! Is he single? KIDDING! mostly
> 
> 
> Make sure to check both FLO and APH! It doesn't happen often, but in April they were different last minute! I also was able to get a cheaper room and rate last minute. I think I changed all that 2-3 days before check-in due to the 3RD party people releasing all their rooms back to Uni and people cancelling I assume. Haven't read any one else's thoughts though. I've never booked 3rd party. I like going directly to them. I have trust issues.
> 
> 
> So they changed the way they describe all of these on their site. PBH and HRH are Premiere, then RPR and Sapphire are Preferred, and CB is Prime Value? Why? because they want to confuse everyone! When I went in April PBH was much cheaper than RPR. Even for the same level of rooms! I didn't mind. I like the boat ride.
> I think they should have kept the three with express in one group and the other two in a different group. I think they did it just to express the "niceness" of the hotel not the benefits but... people are going to be confused! I'm already seeing it.



can't fault a gal for trying!

believe the 3rd party releases tend to be bit earlier.  Convention blocks released 30 -  15 days out.  Normal cancellation of 5 days can help the cause.

mac - i still hate that loews pulled the youfirst perk from HRH.  Haven't been back since.

PBH is my fav, as carole would say...it's lush  love that it's poolscapes are varied, room to hide from noise if you desire, & fact that suites have 2 bathrooms & 2 keurig machines lol.  Resort is quieter overall, something that can be very appealing after long day in parks to me.  Have never, ever, seen rates less than  RPR  for any dates I 've priced this year.

I'm a worrier, felt uneasy when reading the new classifications.  Surprised to see RPR lumped with Sapphire since it doesn't have FOTL perk.  Hope that fact doesn't foreshadow RPH possibly losing the privledge (sigh).

Have read 2nd hand accounts that Sapphire isn't selling well.  Then, watched the various dining ccredit promotions roll out, which seems to support the rooms not filling up.  They are supposed to rely on conventions, but until they book, may be seeing more deals to try and entice the Cabana Bay market to spend a few more $$ a day.

I have mixed emotions as to Sapphire possibly getting the FOTL perk. At times the system seems to be overloaded as it the last few years during busy times.  Don't think parks could handle it, unless they sell less to day guests.  as if lol!  Perhaps they may do that version of FOTL - one per attraction as a compromise?

will be interesting to see how it plays out.




marciemi said:


> Thanks everyone for all the input on rooms.  Still waiting to hear back from my SIL on if they've booked flights for my nephew yet (don't want to reserve the room until I actually know the dates).  Definitely confusing on the different categories but since really all we're going to use it for is sleeping and the EE/EP (if we even do it), I guess I won't get too worried as long as I know what they include.  And I've never even tried Priceline Janet so won't be doing that.  And hey, let me know if/when you're around if you have any free time - whether August or October!  I really hope to meet up with some of you guys this time and will attempt to avoid a car accident like last year as an excuse to get out of it.



DS is reverting back to his training, appears we will be commando'ing thru the parks in August.  Will catch you in October


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
DW is super excited about our trip to the dark side now that we are in single digits and since we didn't get to go last year I have to admit I am too but dread the long drive but if I handle it like I did our drive to Michigan on memorial day then it will be ok.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everyone!

Everybody well? I hope so. Only a quick drop by. I saw that Chance is coming back to HHN this year, and I for one am super excited about that. Even though I won't be there in person.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning-3 cups of coffee in already. had to use my new mug!
ETA-
Hit post before got the picture in.  Trying to motivate self to do grocery list and clean house. Work tomorrow. Think DH and middle kid are going to lake tomorrow - DH good friend and his daughter will be there - plus DH wants to play more with the Jetski...


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> TinyD, big brains.  As long as he's* nice *and *treats you well*. Mr. Right will find ya.



_you forgot money.
if she is looking, might as well notice $$ too._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> moaning all, couldn't sleep, 5 am came a bit too quickly this morning.  GD is winning today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac - i still hate that loews pulled the youfirst perk from HRH.  Haven't been back since.
> 
> PBH is my fav, as carole would say...it's lush  love that it's poolscapes are varied, room to hide from noise if you desire, & fact that suites have 2 bathrooms & 2 keurig machines lol.  Resort is quieter overall, something that can be very appealing after long day in parks to me.  Have never, ever, seen rates less than  RPR  for any dates I 've priced this year.
> 
> I'm a worrier, felt uneasy when reading the new classifications.  Surprised to see RPR lumped with Sapphire since it doesn't have FOTL perk.  Hope that fact doesn't foreshadow RPH possibly losing the privledge (sigh).
> 
> Have read 2nd hand accounts that Sapphire isn't selling well.  Then, watched the various dining ccredit promotions roll out, which seems to support the rooms not filling up.  They are supposed to rely on conventions, but until they book, may be seeing more deals to try and entice the Cabana Bay market to spend a few more $$ a day.
> 
> I have mixed emotions as to Sapphire possibly getting the FOTL perk. At times the system seems to be overloaded as it the last few years during busy times.  Don't think parks could handle it, unless they sell less to day guests.  as if lol!  Perhaps they may do that version of FOTL - one per attraction as a compromise?
> 
> will be interesting to see how it plays out.



_ what i was told by management at rpr that since S F  and Rpr are convention hotels, they are in the same grouping.
now that was the story at the end of last year.
don't know if that is still the theory behind the classification of grouping them together.

i notice uo is pushing sf with the deals of 3 day and 5 day packages and the food credit on their site.
when a new hotel goes up, the occupancy level rarely is very high.
it takes time for word of mouth to encourage more to stay there.

when hrh opened, i stayed there the first year.
low occupancy.
same thing happened with pbh and rpr when they first opened their doors.

but, i feel all the hotels will start having a surge of bookings at different times of the year.
the one that has the cheaper rates will start filling rooms quicker.


i adore rpr and would never consider going back to hrh.
but, if and when express would be pulled from rpr, i'm off to the hotel that does give that perk to its guests.

i'm there for the fun and less wait in lines._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> DW is super excited about our trip to the dark side now that we are in single digits and since we didn't get to go last year I have to admit I am too but dread the long drive but if I handle it like I did our drive to Michigan on memorial day then it will be ok.



_WOOT !!!  

single digits...

are you doing better St L?
feeling more energetic yet?_


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Everybody well? I hope so. Only a quick drop by. I saw that Chance is coming back to HHN this year, and I for one am super excited about that. Even though I won't be there in person.



_good to see you here!
don't be a stranger and come back and play awhile with us.
_
_sorry you will miss chance._
_hope i will be able to miss her, i wasn't into her last time she was there._


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 174629 Morning-3 cups of coffee in already. had to use my new mug!
> ETA-
> Hit post before got the picture in.  Trying to motivate self to do grocery list and clean house. Work tomorrow. Think DH and middle kid are going to lake tomorrow - DH good friend and his daughter will be there - plus DH wants to play more with the Jetski...



_take the day off and drink more coffee monyK...
grocery shopping, cleaning the house is highly overrated._


----------



## buckeev

WELLLLL....FINALLY found a decent pic...None of ours turned out good, but we have a few others folks searching their tons of pics.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh for Poseidon's sake!!! Release the dang HHN tickets already! 

I have been dying to try cooking on a salt block and finally bought myself one. I made salmon on it last night and YUM was it good! It was perfectly cooked, flakey and buttery.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> View attachment 174641
> WELLLLL....FINALLY found a decent pic...None of ours turned out good, but we have a few others folks searching their tons of pics.



_this truly deserves another posting.....

congrats to him and to your family.

it is a beautiful picture of your son!_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Oh for Poseidon's sake!!! Release the dang HHN tickets already!
> 
> I have been dying to try cooking on a salt block and finally bought myself one. I made salmon on it last night and YUM was it good! It was perfectly cooked, flakey and buttery.




_go to the thread Keisha created that i made a sticky

it is set up as a go to info and discussion site for hhn.
first 4 boxes are reserved to add info and changes as they are made by UO.

what hhn tickets are you looking for?
yesterday UO started loading the site in the afternoon.
i told keisha to use what was listed but it blew up in my face as UO made corrections up to this morning.

all tickets are on sale now.
so are the tours.

only glitch they are still working on is the AP discounts 
i went ahead and booked at the rate listed and they will modify and apply my ap for the discount.
will receive a confirmation when that is done.
my other choice was to go on a list to be called when the system is loaded for AP discounts.

not a chance i was willing to risk.
they can reimburse my cc more easier than me to call and get through later this weekend.


i figured you would be cooking chicken since all you have to do is catch them to wring their little necks.
do you use a pole or net to catch the salmon.....?

glad it turned out yummy!_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

apparently in my lack of caffeinated state all I needed to do was refresh my browser... we are now GTG!!! YAYness!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _
> 
> i figured you would be cooking chicken since all you have to do is catch them to wring their little necks.
> do you use a pole or net to catch the salmon.....?
> 
> glad it turned out yummy!_



I used a shopping cart


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> @macraven what can I say... I had to ask. I like big brains and I cannot lie


Hm, while the youngest is taken (along with my middle son who graduated from MIT last year), how about my oldest?  I bet he's closer to your age as well and would love to meet you I'm sure!    While he didn't go to MIT, he did just get his Masters in Computer Engineering from Northeastern and went to the AF Academy before that.  He's currently working for the NRO (National Reconnaissance Office) outside DC (theoretically spy satellites but he can't tell us much of what he's doing).  No?  (Yes, I did splurge and pay for the real versions of these pics but haven't scanned them in yet since my scanner is being uncooperative these days).


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I hate when I finalize all my trip planning details and then have planning anxiety because I keep thinking I've forgotten something.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you forgot money.
> if she is looking, might as well notice $$ too._


Eh I don't care about money. I do care about work ethic and ambition... but the money part is kind of whatever. And I'm only kidding! I'm not actually desperate or anything. I'm pretty okay with where I am. I do enjoy dating someone though. But, if it's not in the cards it's not. I've got plenty of other things to do until someone comes up.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Hm, while the youngest is taken (along with my middle son who graduated from MIT last year), how about my oldest?  I bet he's closer to your age as well and would love to meet you I'm sure!    While he didn't go to MIT, he did just get his Masters in Computer Engineering from Northeastern and went to the AF Academy before that.  He's currently working for the NRO (National Reconnaissance Office) outside DC (theoretically spy satellites but he can't tell us much of what he's doing).  No?  (Yes, I did splurge and pay for the real versions of these pics but haven't scanned them in yet since my scanner is being uncooperative these days).
> View attachment 174653


Hey we have some of those spy satellites near the beach houses. No one REALLY knows what our little AF annex does. 



SharkyGoddess said:


> I hate when I finalize all my trip planning details and then have planning anxiety because I keep thinking I've forgotten something.


Me until the end of my vacation! Then I'm finally like okay I must have remembered everything! haha


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Hey we have some of those spy satellites near the beach houses. No one REALLY knows what our little AF annex does.
> 
> 
> Me until the end of my vacation! Then I'm finally like okay I must have remembered everything! haha


I do...


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _WOOT !!!
> 
> single digits...
> 
> are you doing better St L?
> feeling more energetic yet?_


Still get light headed once in awhile but it's not as bad as it has been
So I am guessing my body is getting use to it thank goodness


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I do...


You know what the CSB AF base does? It's got nukes doesn't it. I can never decide if I think it's a safe or dangerous place to be during war.... Same with Thomasville. We've got some hidden stuff here too which makes me wonder if it's safer or more dangerous. I know it has a bomb shelter IN it.


----------



## Lynne G

Peace and quiet.  Ahhhhhh.  Almost too quiet without a dog.  That is okay, I have the DIS to read.

Wahoo for single digits KY.  Just think, at the end of the drive is a relaxing vacation.  Nice picture of your DS.

Take a deep breath Sharky.  All is done, now just be excited that a trip is coming up.

Just hoping the storm does not come tomorrow, or does before the soccer game.  To be hot and steamy soon.


----------



## keishashadow

updated the sticky, checked & re-checked but some of the pricing between AP/FL seems wonky still to me

have a hoagie calling my name

lynne had 4 blankets on last night, tomorrow supposed to hit 90 degrees. what's it doing out your way?


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> updated the sticky, checked & re-checked but some of the pricing between AP/FL seems wonky still to me
> 
> have a hoagie calling my name
> 
> lynne had 4 blankets on last night, tomorrow supposed to hit 90 degrees. what's it doing out your way?



Mostly same as you.  Storms brought cool air in pushing the steamy air out.  Yep, 60 degrees mornings.  However, the steamy weather wants to revisit, so the battle of the cold and warm will be a late afternoon line of thunderstorms.  Then, the 70 degree day we just had will be close to 90 tomorrow, until the storm, then mid 80s to start the new week. We tend to get what you get, unless the mountains break it up.  Oh, and on Mac's stickie, I will be at the motherland starting on the 2nd of October.  If you'd like to say hi, just text my phone. Oh, and awesome to extend your trip to 2 weeks.  Since I have one of those $50 Alamo ressies for October, I will contact customer service and ask about it too.  I hope they do honor it, as it is a great rate for my 2 weeks.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Mostly same as you.  Storms brought cool air in pushing the steamy air out.  Yep, 60 degrees mornings.  However, the steamy weather wants to revisit, so the battle of the cold and warm will be a late afternoon line of thunderstorms.  Then, the 70 degree day we just had will be close to 90 tomorrow, until the storm, then mid 80s to start the new week. We tend to get what you get, unless the mountains break it up.  Oh, and on Mac's stickie, I will be at the motherland starting on the 2nd of October.  If you'd like to say hi, just text my phone. Oh, and awesome to extend your trip to 2 weeks.  Since I have one of those $50 Alamo ressies for October, I will contact customer service and ask about it too.  I hope they do honor it, as it is a great rate for my 2 weeks.



just paid for (my share) of RIP tour & renewed DH's U PAP - ouch lol.

I work the numbers and try to stagger trips to Disney wherein I rarely renew our APs there.  anything over a few months & it's more advantageous to let it drop and just buy a voucher to use whenever. 

I need a WDW AP in place mid August, but on fence whether i'm going to start up the mr's our 1st week @ WDW (will be @ U on 10/2, and wanted to do a party night either that week or the next, as well as activate our SW/A APs).   Might just wait until Monday 10/10 so i can squeeze those APs to cover next year's Oct. trip.  Will let you know once I settle upon best decision.  We'll be @ BWV, the mr is lobbying for them to start up since F&W will be in force lol and we can just roll on over.  Will let you now once the dust settles.

re the Alamo $50 coupon.  I tried to checkin to our rental end of month @ MYR.  Was unable to do so, had to retrieve it and got an error message the coupon was removed.  Problem was at that point, still couldn't touch the reservation to add another coupon back on it ($25). 

I emailed them via the contact section, received a quick reply that i had to call into their main #.  Very easy process to tell the rep what code I wanted to use.  Then, I signed into my account and verified the reservation was updated.  Printed off a confirmation jik.

while i could've just made a new reservation, I couldn't match the weekly rate i found some time ago...a week, all in now $90 for a midsize.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> You know what the CSB AF base does? It's got nukes doesn't it. I can never decide if I think it's a safe or dangerous place to be during war....



_don't know how i missed that statement.

before i moved south, we lived one mile from a nuclear plant.

anything go wrong, we wouldn't know what hit us.
boom.....

never thought twice about it._


----------



## cbsnyber1

macraven said:


> _cbsynber, did they let you play on the orange truck and use the scooper?
> i think that would have been kewl...._



Not a good idea - remember, there's a live gas line right there that likely would have to be replaced a second time with me in control of that digger.

Can I say this?  I GOT GAS!! (finally).


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

anyone watching the cardinal game?

Just saying bottom of the 12 th and another home run...


----------



## Squirlz

Man what a week.  We finally got our main product that we have been out of for 3 weeks.  We got 1000 pounds Tuesday and I've shipped 400 pounds since then.  It was a world wide shortage of Hyssop herb that caused it.  So now we still have about 200 orders out because of this and our typical output is 40-45 orders per day.  Molly is spending too much time answering "Where's my order?" emails when we need to spend all our time putting stuff in boxes.  The trials and tribulations of having your own business.  But It's still the best gig I've ever had thanks to her!


----------



## macraven

Is this an herb that can be baked?


I think you should Molly a raise


----------



## macraven

Hey guess who won that cardinal game......


Woot!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

GOOOOO CARDS!!!!


----------



## macraven

_knew i could count on Sharky for the Cardinals....

i love my Redbirds..._


----------



## macraven

_if anyone is wanting to hook on a private rip tour for sept 29, there is a poster that is looking for others to join in.
he has already booked the tour and looking for up to 8 more to join in.

i told him to post in teh 2016 HHN, When are you Going thread/sticky
and the meet up thread/sticky for sept/oct
meet up thread is for those going to the motherland and/or darkside in those months.
connect with another person and do a simple quick meet and greet.
and if you like them, talk to them a bit._


----------



## tinydancer09

Went to Teds for the first time tonight and then finally got to see the Jungle Book. So glad I have the friends I have. Was spent with the friend who has the 1 year old tonight. Her mom kept her daughter so we could have a night. She's the one that's doing Universal with me in November for her birthday. She learned about the wand shop and interactive wands over dinner tonight. Pretty sure Ive never seen her more excited... and I was her Maid of Honor! (DONT TELL HER HUSBAND!)I've known her since 3rd grade and we became friends out of... We danced together and we became dance bffs. So convenience? lol! Not like that anymore though. 

We realized this evening we're going to be down there right around when the new Fantastic Beasts movie comes out. We shifted our dates so that we'll be there when it does... Do you guys think thats a bad idea? Our thoughts were that we'll go see the midnight premiere while we're there rather than coming home a day and then her husband having to have ANOTHER night alone. (She is ONLY 1! first trip away from baby for mom.) I've heard not amazing things about that AMC at city walk..... Anyone been?


----------



## macraven

_i'm still thinking of "don't tell her husband" that you were the maid of honor.......

i'll read it again later after coffee.
sure it will make sense then or i'll see the letters correctly......._


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Is this an herb that can be baked?
> 
> 
> I think you should Molly a raise


No, but I do joke that I'm finally putting my college eduation to use.  Putting herbs in bags and selling it!

The business is all hers.  She developed the products before we met, when she was raising dairy goats in Tennessee.  I work for her and I don't get paid, per se.  Less paperwork that way.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i'm still thinking of "don't tell her husband" that you were the maid of honor.......
> 
> i'll read it again later after coffee.
> sure it will make sense then or i'll see the letters correctly......._


I wondered if anyone would catch on. Don tell her husband she's more excited about interactive wands than on her wedding day! I was there through every step of that and... Yeah Harry Potter takes the cake ​


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Just a quick hello while I'm on my lunch break.

Good news is that I finally booked our flights for September 

Thanks for the heads up mac 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Robo56

Morning to all  the Sans family. Been reading back a few pages. Have been making some drive my posts on the dis and working on trip report since getting back from trip. Had a few foggy days.

I fell while I was down in my sunken garden and hit back of my head pretty hard. Had to have a scan...LOL...I kept praying my head was as hard as my mom always said it was  IT IS

Mild concussion, scratches and bruises and a lump on the back of my noggin, but I have all my marbles 

Then I woke up with sore throat and cough this morning.  I think I' am on a role here. My vitamin C has failed me.

Excited about all the news on HHN. Sat down and figured out what tickets our group is going to need for HHN last night. Waiting for reponse so we can get the RIP tour date locked in.

Sounds like everyone here is busy with plans for their upcoming travel to our fav place Universal. Looking forward to the trip with my sisters and niece in September.

Thinking about some special plans for my baby sisters birthday. Her birthday will happen while we were there.

There is another birthday that happens in September also.. Who could that be? Hope she had a safe journey back home across the pond. Looking forward to hearing about her great time in New York.

Keisha great job on the HHN sticky. Great planning information.

Mac as always the mother of Sans is always helping all and watching over her Sans family. I appreciate all your time and effort and knowledge on all things Universal.

Squirlz glad you and the Mrs recieved your shipment of herbs.

Tinyd you will meet the right guy when you least expect it 

PC saw your pics from Candy Factory. Glad we went during lunch time. We went to the one by the Orlando Eye. Not a cheap experience, but you only go around once in life. Nice to try new things. Nice your Uncle treated everyone. That for sure set him back some serious coin. How sweet of him.  Grandson wanted one of the sequined handled lollipops.  When I saw the price $ 26.00 I decided that's were I draw the line. He was happy to fill a container with assorted candies from the wall.

Sounds like the Bluers and the PCtang families are planning their upcoming Universal trip. Should we call ahead and warn then  have a great time.

SharkyGoddess grandkiddos seen baby shark while we at the ocean. Needless to say Nana made them stay out of the ocean for the rest of the afternoon we were there.

Buckeev, Marciemi, Monykalyn, Lynn and everyone who had babies graduating. Congratulations on your children's graduation.  Behind every graduate on the stage are the parents who loved and supported them both emotionally and financially.


Ky07 single digits on the upcoming trip woot woot. Hope the meds are settled in and you and your wife have a much needed fun time at Universal.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

First... OUCH!!!! I'm glad your noggin is ok! Now about that baby shark... that's jawesome Robo!!! I would have made my crew stay out too, you can't be too careful!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I wondered if anyone would catch on. Don tell her husband she's more excited about interactive wands than on her wedding day! I was there through every step of that and... Yeah Harry Potter takes the cake ​


In her defense it IS Harry Potter!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> anyone watching the cardinal game?
> 
> Just saying bottom of the 12 th and another home run...


 
I used to like you

in our defense:  everybody's thinking about the PENS, 2 key players got hurt (how often can you say that in a baseball game lol) and it was tied. _give me a few minutes, I can probably come up with a few more excuses._


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - OMG, nothing to mess with, glad u got the scan!  ps thanks, I have a new-found respect for those who tackle those sort of threads lol

looking forward to hearing all about Carole's trip!  bet the family smothered her in kisses (and she in turn, spoiled them with goodies).

tink - did you find a good price for your flights?


----------



## Lynne G

Ohh the joys of sweating from holding my great nephew.  6 weeks old and such a big smile.  He is a bald cutie.  Niece  and her husband are so good with him.

Now to head to another soccer game.  Will be much more crowded our team is playing, so DD has the women's jersey on, neither kid liked the current men's jersey, too much like a golf shirt.

Later.  Have to get kids off their online games or we will miss the train.  Pull the plug please.

Oh, and Robo, I hope you feel better soon.  Scary to bump your head.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> tink - did you find a good price for your flights?


 Yes, Janet...I got them for $118 rt...only a little higher than last year so I'm happy.

Robo...hope you feel better soon.  Glad your head isn't busted...sounds like something that I would do.  

I can't wait to hear from Carole too, hope she made it home safely.


----------



## macraven

Robo if I lived closer I would come cook for you and clean the house, even the toilets

Hope you recover and feel better real soon
Concussions are serious
( I'm playing Nancy nurse here)

Looking forward to reading about your trip with the kiddlets.

If you need help with your Hhn planning for the sister trip, let me know 

Book the rip public tour soon
They are booking up on the opening week 

Tink congrats on nailing decent price on sw

Keisha if it makes you feel any better I can not get the cards/Pittsburgh game tonight 
It is blacked out for the Atlanta area
Crap.


----------



## macraven

Carole, your welcoming committee is waiting for youse


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> No, but I do joke that I'm finally putting my college eduation to use.  Putting herbs in bags and selling it!
> 
> The business is all hers.  She developed the products before we met, when she was raising dairy goats in Tennessee.  I work for her and I don't get paid, per se.  Less paperwork that way.



So the story is you married her for her money as her business was blooming 
Jk
 I'm teasing youse

She is from Tennessee?
That is near Georgia so I know where it is....

Don't you live up north ?


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Tink congrats on nailing decent price on sw
> 
> Keisha if it makes you feel any better I can not get the cards/Pittsburgh game tonight
> It is blacked out for the Atlanta area
> Crap.


Mac...your game is on fox 5 in Atlanta...enjoy.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> So the story is you married her for her money as her business was blooming
> Jk
> I'm teasing youse
> 
> She is from Tennessee?
> That is near Georgia so I know where it is....
> 
> Don't you live up north ?


She was living in TN when we met.  She's from West VA and also lived in Chicago and studied Improv at Second City.  The business has grown tenfold since we got together.  I'd like to think I helped!  We live in Mid-Michigan now in the house I bought in 1993.  We could live anywhere but we really like our house and neighborhood here.


----------



## macraven

Not showing up on fox
Boo hoo
It is the Cubs vs the braves on fox now
And I'm not watching that game


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _knew i could count on Sharky for the Cardinals....
> 
> i love my Redbirds..._


1/2 my closet is red...Double A Springfield cardinals here in town...lotta rehabs and lotta stars come from here!. Saw Carpenter pitch his last game ever here...missed out on the Yadi garden gnome thursday though



Robo56 said:


> Then I woke up with sore throat and cough this morning. I think I' am on a role here. My vitamin C has failed me.


 1st-hope the head is better-oldest DD has had a few scans (and tons of other tests) to find out why she kept passing out. Nothing found but those CT scans are initimidating. 2nd-need to get the zinc lozenges at first sign of throat tickle and keep them in mouth 24/7 for about 2 days. kills cold virus. 'course you won't be able to taste things for several days, and you mught experience nausea but no cold LOL.



macraven said:


> Keisha if it makes you feel any better I can not get the cards/Pittsburgh game tonight
> It is blacked out for the Atlanta area


Have it on right now-need an inning by inning update?


----------



## Monykalyn

Still no score-bottom of 4th Mac...


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Not showing up on fox
> Boo hoo
> It is the Cubs vs the braves on fox now
> And I'm not watching that game


Do you have the local Atlanta channel not the sports fox? That's where it is...on the regular fox network.


----------



## macraven

_it's still blacked out for me.
was going to take monyK up on her offer but got sidetracked working in the house.
if the two of you could post the info about the cards doing well, would be much appreciated.._


----------



## Monykalyn

Annnnd that's a winner!!!!! GO Cards!! Cardiac cards come through. Martinez goes til 9th. 120+ pitches. Rosie actually closed it out without adding a run - 8 pitches.
ETA-5-1


----------



## macraven

Thank you!!!


----------



## Robo56

Mac thanks for the offer to be Nurse Nancy. You are a sweet heart  Look forward to meeting up with you in September.

I think I have my ticket ideas sorted out. Might run them by you to see if I have picked the best options. Just waiting to see if oldest sister is still making the trip before I lock in RIP tour.

Grandkids from Kentucky visited today and they are serious Cardinal fans. They were at the game in St Louis last Saturday.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and for cold treatment ideas


----------



## Lynne G

What a game.  Dirty plays and not nearly as exciting as the prior nights.  And, I have never felt like cattle until we left the stadium with over 51,000 others.  Came home, second shower of the day.  Laundry started too.  It is still in the 80's, even this late of night.  Humid, and just plain ewww.

Just finished dinner.  Well, a wawa run that thankfully was shortly before they closed the food prep area.  All are fed, so finishing up with the news.

Have a nice night all!


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> What a game.  Dirty plays and not nearly as exciting as the prior nights.  And, I have never felt like cattle until we left the stadium with over 51,000 others.  Came home, second shower of the day.  Laundry started too.  It is still in the 80's, even this late of night.  Humid, and just plain ewww.
> 
> Just finished dinner.  Well, a wawa run that thankfully was shortly before they closed the food prep area.  All are fed, so finishing up with the news.
> 
> Have a nice night all!



Night Lynne sounds like You have had a full day. Get a good nights sleep


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac thanks for the offer to be Nurse Nancy. You are a sweet heart  Look forward to meeting up with you in September.
> 
> I think I have my ticket ideas sorted out. Might run them by you to see if I have picked the best options. Just waiting to see if oldest sister is still making the trip before I lock in RIP tour.
> 
> Grandkids from Kentucky visited today and they are serious Cardinal fans. They were at the game in St Louis last Saturday.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the well wishes and for cold treatment ideas




_Of course i will help you figure out the best tickets to buy !

if you plan on booking the public tour, they do make a restriction of how many you can have in your booking
I believe 5 is the max.

this might be bad news for you but the public and private rip hhn tours list:
*SOLD OUT: SEPT 16, 17, 23, OCT 1*_

_try to find out asap if your sister will be making the trip with you.
you really should need to book within the next week or so if you want to do the rip hhn tour.

i knew the first weekend sold out but now more dates are listed on the website where no more tours can be booked.

we will connect and meet up in september.
i'm looking forward to it._


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> In her defense it IS Harry Potter!


I whole heartedly agree. Just don't tell her husband is all I'm saying! Lol he might get offended


----------



## macraven

_i haven't seen tinyD here this late in about a week.....
good to run into her again in the early morning hours.

betcha lynne is catching some zzzzz's now.
we best not crank call her and wake her up.  jk

maybe that is why we never got her phone number............hmmmm_


----------



## macraven

I left the light on in case tinyD returned 

I'm about to give up on thinking she will be back now


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies,

I'm at work now and it's already hot...supposed to be in the mid 90's later 

Say a prayer for me since I'll be outside in the garden center until 3pm.

Stay cool everyone


----------



## keishashadow

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/gunman-opens-fire-orlando-gay-club-report-article-1.2670322

So sad to hear of the terrorism attack in Orlando today.


----------



## tink1957

Oh no...just too sad   My prayers and thoughts go out to all that are affected.


----------



## pcstang

Wow! That's terrible not much else to say...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Heartbreaking


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies,
> 
> I'm at work now and it's already hot...supposed to be in the mid 90's later
> 
> Say a prayer for me since I'll be outside in the garden center until 3pm.
> 
> Stay cool everyone


Can you work naked ?
That would help you be cooler


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I left the light on in case tinyD returned
> 
> I'm about to give up on thinking she will be back now


I've been watching Netflix and war movies recently so I haven't been on my phone late. Works been so crazy I'm just really to veg out late at night.


----------



## Lynne G

So sad to hear.  Terror at home.  I will never get used to why people want to kill others.

Hehe, had to get the kids up at 7am.  Camp meeting.  Working summer, both kids.  Happy momma.

Another sticky and icky 90 degree day.  Not a cloud in the sky.  All the storms went far north of us, so only the very humid weather remains.  Never went below 80 last night.

Ahh, the siesta time.  

Robo, I hope you are feeling better, and you have no issues with headaches.

KY, I hope your medicine has leveled and you get no bad side effects now.

Hehe, Mac, you do have my number.  I was still up around 5:30.  My head just rarely lets me sleep in late.

Last hehe, my DSis says her car door has dents in it from her hands holding on while teaching my DS to drive her car.  Yeah, and the passenger brake doesn't work either.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Can you work naked ?
> That would help you be cooler



That would make Tinks garden center very popular place


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/gunman-opens-fire-orlando-gay-club-report-article-1.2670322
> 
> So sad to hear of the terrorism attack in Orlando today.



 Another tragic event in the US. Prayers go out to victims and families


----------



## cbsnyber1

macraven said:


> anyone watching the cardinal game?
> 
> Just saying bottom of the 12 th and another home run...



Mac - I was staying in Pittsburgh Saturday night (not for the game). We stayed at the Doubletree downtown which is about I guess a mile (walk) from the ball park. I was amazed at the number of Cardinals fans at the hotel. It seemed like every third person at the hotel had Cardinals stuff on or was dressed in red. Great fan support (kinda like the Steelers).


----------



## macraven

_But, did you cheer on the Cardinals......._

_born a Cardinal fan, die a Cardinal fan..._
_raised in the St Louis area will do that to you._


----------



## macraven

_Robo, how is your neck today?
getting any better?

hope so._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

ugh.... The"feel" here is 100*... YUCK!!!!
I seriously need a team of people to help me get my back yard under control... and a concrete truck.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Robo if I lived closer I would come cook for you and clean the house, even the toilets
> 
> Hope you recover and feel better real soon
> Concussions are serious
> ( I'm playing Nancy nurse here)
> 
> Looking forward to reading about your trip with the kiddlets.
> 
> If you need help with your Hhn planning for the sister trip, let me know
> 
> Book the rip public tour soon
> They are booking up on the opening week
> 
> Tink congrats on nailing decent price on sw
> 
> Keisha if it makes you feel any better I can not get the cards/Pittsburgh game tonight
> It is blacked out for the Atlanta area
> Crap.



Aw, that's a shame you didn't get to see the game NOT we are stinking up the ball field



macraven said:


> Can you work naked ?
> That would help you be cooler





Robo56 said:


> That would make Tinks garden center very popular place



Sales would skyrocket...tink could ask for a raise!  Don't forget the sunscreen



cbsnyber1 said:


> Mac - I was staying in Pittsburgh Saturday night (not for the game). We stayed at the Doubletree downtown which is about I guess a mile (walk) from the ball park. I was amazed at the number of Cardinals fans at the hotel. It seemed like every third person at the hotel had Cardinals stuff on or was dressed in red. Great fan support (kinda like the Steelers).



And to think u didn't stop by to say hi lol.  Did you hit the pride & arts festival too?  DS was down there all day with his buds, had a great time.  

What was funny is they parked on the north shore - near the ball field.  Wound up back there  in one of the sports bars, hoisting a few cold ones at end of day & watching the game on the tube. He was wearing a St Louis Blues tshirt on (don't ask, a traitor to his kind) and thot it hysterical that so many in redon their way into the game were fist pumping him. 

 Even worse, sharks are his #2 team.  It's been a fun week here. Have kicked him out of living room twice already.


----------



## buckeev

Black, Brown, White...Christians, Muslims. Any Religion. No religion... Straight, Gay,...THIS is America. It will ALWAYS BE America.
Countless hundreds...thousands of Americans willing to do something to help in any way they can. 
So proud of my "Second Hometown" of Orlando.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> ugh.... The"feel" here is 100*... YUCK!!!!
> I seriously need a team of people to help me get my back yard under control... and a concrete truck.


What do you mean feels like 100 

It was 100 here for about 30 minutes then dropped down to 97 at 3:15


----------



## macraven

Still reading about the slaughter in Orlando

No words can describe this pain 
Senseless murders


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> What do you mean feels like 100
> 
> It was 100 here for about 30 minutes then dropped down to 97 at 3:15


Our temps are supposed to reach triple digits too.... misery!!!!! Only place I can handle temps like that is when I'm sitting on the beach


----------



## macraven

I can handle the heat
I don't sweat so not an issue for me
Growing up in St. Louis area ( arm pit of the country) conditioned me

Don't melt when your temps stay high
Go naked so you will feel cooler


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I can handle the heat
> I don't sweat so not an issue for me
> Growing up in St. Louis area ( arm pit of the country) conditioned me
> 
> Don't melt when your temps stay high
> Go naked so you will feel cooler



Ok Mac put your clothes on   naked seems to be the theme today


----------



## macraven

You are right

I can hide my fat better with clothes on


----------



## Robo56

QUOTE="macraven, post: 55922909, member: 49094"]You are right

I can hide my fat better with clothes on[/QUOTE]

You could always be lady Godiva. Ride through the dis with your long hair covering everything 
Our lips are sealed. I'am laughing so hard I'am coughing. 

Had to edit my original response when I read it back it did not sound right....LOL


----------



## macraven




----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I can handle the heat
> I don't sweat so not an issue for me
> Growing up in St. Louis area ( arm pit of the country) conditioned me
> 
> Don't melt when your temps stay high
> Go naked so you will feel cooler



Nekked!!! Cooling in the pool helps too.


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

I read on another thread that 3 employees of Disney and Universal were in the operating room, and that one of the known victims worked on Gringotts.  Not sure if it is true, but so sad.  Makes all the fuss that people complain about on the DIS regarding their trips seem so trivial.


----------



## tinydancer09

Having wine and cheese okay goldfish and reading all these comments about going naked. you guys.... 

Been watching news about today and had to turn it off. Now I'm watching band of brothers. Really great series that sheds a lot of light on the events of WWII. It follows the 506 of the 101.


----------



## macraven

crazy_for_the_dis said:


> I read on another thread that 3 employees of Disney and Universal were in the operating room, and that one of the known victims worked on Gringotts.  Not sure if it is true, but so sad.  Makes all the fuss that people complain about on the DIS regarding their trips seem so trivial.


 



_a big welcome to our newest homie...._
_*crazy_for_the_dis*_

_i'll nickname you Crazy with a capitol C._
_easier to write out......lol_


_be sure to stick around with us.  we gab all the time and it is always something about nothing...._


_i know one of them that died,_
_he worked at one of the rides at the darkside._
_shocking ....._
_read on twitter the ride might be shut down briefly ?tomorrow? in memory of him._

_this was not noted by the darkside but an employee so not sure of what is going to happen._
_lots of things are said in a moment of grief and shock so shutting down a ride, even for a minute, might never materialize._

_i have not read the other threads about this tragic attack._
_i just feel sick about it._

_we talk about everything here and really do appreciate you stopping in to share your grief and thoughts with all the readers that look at this thread._
_you are so correct._
_when an event like this happens, we all are stunned._
_does not matter if we know the victems or not, we still feel the pain for them._


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Having wine and cheese okay goldfish and reading all these comments about going naked. you guys....
> 
> .



_goldfish cheese is the best.
dunk them in that glass of wine and enjoy them to the fullest.

have enough wine and you'll leave the goldfish in the glass and end up swallowing them instead.....


we need to have a skinny dipping pool party.
all the fatty's like me will be at the west end of the pool,
skinny minnies will be jumping off the diving board.

_


----------



## macraven

_it was the person i knew.
copied this from the community board thread about it.

and they did close the ride down sunday night._


Luis S. Vielma, 22

May you rest in peace and prayers to your loved ones.
He was a team member at Universal on the Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey ride, Universal closed the ride down early tonight when word came.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes events in Orlando do make you think how unimportant all the things moaned about on here are so trivial........awful tragedy. 



Made it back home safely from a wonderful trip to Long Island and the City. Hotels on LI and the City were fantastic........couldn't do enough for us. 

Had the best time and weather was wonderful, high 80's most days. One day of rain which was day before we left.....so not too bad. 

Saw so much more of Long Island this time and saw some of the wine country which was so beautiful, The Hamptons, Fire Island, Port Jefferson and so much more.

Spending time in the City hotel was wonderful. Walked so much more than last time even though it was so hot, just took our time. Spent almost a whole day in Central Park......fabulous day then stopped in at The Plaza for a cocktail (for me) then Tiffany of course.........spent a time choosing something in there for mum and I. 

Did Rockefeller centre at sundown which was beautiful to see the city slowly light up and see the Empire State Building light up........it was Memorial Day so red white and blue it was. 

Empire State Building early next morning was gorgeous too..........still hate heights, but you gotta do it.......went to all the little parks including Bryant Park, Flatiron Building, Fifth Avenue, The Village, Washington Monument, new world Trade Centre although we didn't go up this time. Also didn't walk the Brooklyn Bridge as we just didn't have time this visit.........will keep that for next time. 

One of the nicest days was when we did a boat cruise around the whole of Manhattan.........it really was spectacular as it was such a beautiful day. Got some lovely pictures and learnt a whole lot of things I didn't know.......

Seeing Wicked again was amazing, love that show. 

Food was good in both places and spending time with my aunt, cousins and their families was the best! 

I could write so much more about all the things we did and enjoyed, but I'd be here for hours.

It was also wonderful to see my husband and son again. Missed them so much although Skype was wonderful and really helped with missing them. 

Getting back to normal now..........back with laundry and just hanging with my DH last couple of days. 

Need to catch up at some point on here.........just so busy right now.......

Robo, glad trip went well, will catch up soon with your trip report.......

Vicki......naked gardening????? I must have misread.........I blame jet lag 

Nice to be back........


----------



## Lynne G

Naked?  Eek, you'd be running for the hot tub this morning.  A glorious 58 degree night, so windows were wide open, it was great sleeping weather, after being so steamy.  Only 80, and the humidity made a run to the beach, so almost needed a jacket this morning, and sunglasses.  My is it bright.

Still sad about all those whole lost their lives and those hurt.  May all find peace and comfort. 








Well, it's Monday.






So, good morning homies!

Grab a cup of coffee or tea, and have a great day.

Glad to hear you've settled back home Schumi.  You do a lot on your NY trip.  The weather was nice this late spring.

Robo, hope all is well, and your head and scrapes are healing.  

KY, one hand countdown, right?

TinyD, goldfish.  Yep, that's a cracker.  

Mac, hope you're on your second cup so far.


----------



## keishashadow

Big welcome home to Carole!


----------



## Robo56

Welcome back Carole. Glad to hear you had a great trip.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _goldfish cheese is the best.
> dunk them in that glass of wine and enjoy them to the fullest.
> 
> have enough wine and you'll leave the goldfish in the glass and end up swallowing them instead.....
> 
> 
> we need to have a skinny dipping pool party.
> all the fatty's like me will be at the west end of the pool,
> skinny minnies will be jumping off the diving board.
> _



Mac I will be at the West end of the pool with you. The skinny Minnie's will have to dive at their own caution i.e. There won't be much water left in the East end of the pool 

By the way. I have seen pictures of you, your not fat. We might have to send you to the East end of the pool to the puddle, but no diving


----------



## keishashadow

on a much needed brighter note...

why, yes, thank you very much...

the Pittsburgh Penguins brought Lord Stanley's cup home for the fourth time last night


----------



## Lynne G

Nice picture Keisha.  Yeah, as a Flyers fan, all I can say, is at least our state had a winner.


----------



## macraven

_back home schumi !!!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> on a much needed brighter note...
> 
> why, yes, thank you very much...
> 
> the Pittsburgh Penguins brought Lord Stanley's cup home for the fourth time last night


_i watched this game for the last 30 minutes of it.
great game._


----------



## macraven

_i hope schumi doesn't have the ironing board out now........
i know she likes to be organized and tidy after a trip but wanting her to return here and yak...._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........must have heard you calling me........

You know me so well!! 

Thought I'd start some ironing tonight, then decided to wait till tomorrow........everything is now washed, dried and only to be ironed........it's a huge pile to do, as apparently I was told I had enough clothes to do me a month  ......will get me some 80's music on and just get on with it......

Getting back to my routine fairly quickly this time........jet lag not as bad coming back from JFK as it is coming from Orlando........although house was immaculate when I came home so no housework catch up to do from my guys......they do well taking care of the house when I'm not here 

Still need a catch up on here and see what I've missed........probably not much........


----------



## tink1957

woohoo, Carole's back!

Iron is a four letter word...just sayin'

Naked in the garden center...I would scare off all the customers...now maybe when I was in my 20s...

Thankfully, I'm working inside today...heat index is 114.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> woohoo, Carole's back!
> 
> Iron is a four letter word...just sayin'
> 
> Naked in the garden center...I would scare off all the customers...now maybe when I was in my 20s...
> 
> Thankfully, I'm working inside today...hear index is 114.




Hey Vicki........

Cheers for the welcome home too...........think I'm the only person who doesn't mind ironing......lol......I inherited that trait from my mum I think.........woman is always ironing.......she irons socks! 

Wow that is hot!!! Glad you're inside anyway today.......much cooler........hope you're doing ok......


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon Dark Siders!!!

I am heartbroken for the HP team. Hate has no place in society. Being cruel to someone simply because you don't agree with them is intolerable. 

So let's see... we have naked gardening, chunky dunkin' and wine & goldfish... PERFECT!


----------



## macraven

_i was out on missions for hhn and date threads for this fall.

think i am done with that for now and here to check in to see my homie kids here......

i love you all !!


it just doesn't seem right when some are missing.
i know there are vacations and ironing to be done, but all are missed when they don't drop in once in awhile.

it tickles me when someone that was with us from years back stops by.
brings back nice memories._
_and we are still waiting for the pics of the newest guppy...._
_
glad this thread has lasted over the years.
probably there is always something about nothing to talk about.....



sharky, words can't describe my sorrow for Orlando and those that have been devasted from the horrible event the other night.
too many lives lost and the families and friends are so hurt and will carry that with them the rest of their lives.
hate is never the answer ........


on a lighter note, it probably is better not to be naked outside when the temps are near 100 degrees._
_do you hear that tink_
_you could sunburn parts of the body that you normally cover up.
you can sleep naked but a tad difficult trying to go to work without clothes on.

and that's my words of wisdom for the sun worshippers ......_


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Thanks for the great welcome!!!

Nice tribute, shutting down the ride.  I can't stop thinking about all those moms getting that call.  A mothers worst nightmare.  It's likely why I call my daughter every day when she is away at school and living in new cities.  Just to know she is okay...much to her annoyance!

As a former Pittsburgher, yea Pens!!!


----------



## macraven

_well, now we have two from pittsburgh.....
keisha is the other one.


congrats on the hockey win!

most peeps keep loving the teams they grew up with.
my heart will always be with the cards....
chicago did not change that when i lived there...

i have 4 sons.
when they first moved out, i got on their nerves keeping in touch with them.

then they started to need money.....

i stopped my constant calls and hoped they got a better job....._


----------



## tinydancer09

Tallahassee got to heat index of 105 today. YIKES 
No worries about me getting burnt where the sun don't shine... I get in the tanning bed every once in a while. I could definitely burn as I stay a lot lighter as I used to... But at least I'm an evenly roasted. I always go a few extra times before the theme parks so that I don't have to worry about getting burnt in the parks. MAC!!! Make sure your feet get some sun this summer in small intervals!!! no more sun poisoning on your feet! 

Glad everyone has made it home from the their vacations safely. Looking forward to hearing about the upcoming ones. Hoping it will stay at safe temperatures for everyone. Drink lots of water!


----------



## crazy_for_the_dis

Lol, I only have one daughter.  Last year of college, in a different state than I am now.  She is doing an internship n the south this summer.  Very proud of her, yet still like to hear her voice everyday to know she is okay.  She is such a bad driver (from a passenger stand point) and driving in a city with 12 lane highways!! But so far, so good!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _well, now we have two from pittsburgh.....
> keisha is the other one.
> 
> 
> congrats on the hockey win!
> 
> most peeps keep loving the teams they grew up with.
> my heart will always be with the cards....
> chicago did not change that when i lived there...
> 
> i have 4 sons.
> when they first moved out, i got on their nerves keeping in touch with them.
> 
> then they started to need money.....
> 
> i stopped my constant calls and hoped they got a better job....._


My parents rarely heard from me in college, but they knew all my friends and my boyfriend and knew they'd call if something happened to me. Then I started working with mom and we decided we talk WAY too many each day. I miss being able to live in my college cave away from it all.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Shutter buttons questions... Have any of you used it? Likes/dislikes? I noticed another thread with some concerns and am curious. We're doing it this year so I hope it's not a huge disappointment.


----------



## macraven

I am not familiar with it and have read dis threads where some have poo poo-Ed it


----------



## Monykalyn

SharkyGoddess said:


> Shutter buttons questions... Have any of you used it? Likes/dislikes? I noticed another thread with some concerns and am curious. We're doing it this year so I hope it's not a huge disappointment.



The Harry Potter moving pictures? We did it last year-was a ton of fun! Even my my normally shy son loved it. One of our favorite memories.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Monykalyn said:


> The Harry Potter moving pictures? We did it last year-was a ton of fun! Even my my normally shy son loved it. One of our favorite memories.


Great! Thanks! They look like so much fun.


----------



## Monykalyn

You have to get into the spirit of the thing-and it helps if you love Harry Potter. We got a discount last year with advance purchase and photoconnect 3 day card. I was going to pass on it but my DH wanted it when he heard what it was...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Monykalyn said:


> You have to get into the spirit of the thing-and it helps if you love Harry Potter. We got a discount last year with advance purchase and photoconnect 3 day card. I was going to pass on it but my DH wanted it when he heard what it was...


We're kind of all hams  and huge fans of Harry!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Oh, shutter buttons sounds fun. But what do you get the moving picture as? A video file for the computer?

I'm a bit late to say, but horrendous what happened in the club in Orlando the other day. How very sad  my heart goes out to all the family's and friends affected.


----------



## tinydancer09

What on earth is shutter buttons?


----------



## tinydancer09

Alright... Which one of you northerners has an extra room for me? I will graciously cook and grocery shop for you. It's not even July yet!!!
I'm packing my bags and heading up... Someone send me the directions to your house


----------



## pcstang

Perfect pool weather!


----------



## BagOLaughs

So I need thoughts from all you lovely peoples.

As most of you know i'm getting married in October, I've already booked a week off work in the week after our holiday and I've been trying to think about what to do in that week. Like the silly, silly person that I am, I’ve been looking at universal Studios holidays. The dates that I’ve already booked off work are Monday 10th – Monday 17th which of course falls right into HHN . Why do I do this to myself? Dangle a carrot in front of my own nose and then get disappointed when I can't eat it… 

So far I’ve found a deal which puts a week at £980pp (about $1387.38) that includes flights from London, Cabana Bay 7 nights, Unlimited two park US tickets and HHN frequent fear (Excluding Saturdays). For the HHN tickets I’ve based off last year’s price and added a bit for inflation. Plan would be just to chill out in universal studios, go to the parks and HHN.

All sounds like a good deal no? Only thing is I don’t want this to be our official “honeymoon”. I want to save up to have a super luxury 2 week holiday next year.

Thing is, I've already booked the week off and a week in the UK wouldn’t be that much cheaper than the £980. I don’t just want to sit at home, which might be a big anti-climax after the wedding. Most European destinations would be quite cool weather by October and probably not that much cheaper than the deal I’ve found for Orlando.

Martin, of course wants to go to Orlando, but what do you lot think? Don’t book it and save for super luxury holiday next year, or book it and still save for super luxury holiday next year but just be super poor in-between then and now?


----------



## Lynne G

If you have the money, BagO, I'd say book it.  It's a great time to visit Orlando, and a mini, after the wedding trip, would be perfect to unwind.  Then back to reality and saving for that awesome trip that will be the official lovely honeymoon.  Hope all is going well with the wedding planning.  How exciting.  4 months and counting down.  

Another cool morning, bright sun, and a beautiful day in store.  






  Make sure you wear suntan lotion.

and a funny:





Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne, your logic seems very reasonable. I like reasonable logic haha. 

It would be so cool to go to HHN again this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Rachel........nice to see you post again........

Go for it. Money comes and goes, make the most while you have the opportunity. 

We would never book a trip if it impacted in any way on our day to day life........but I'm a big believer that money is secondary........we want to enjoy our trips and that is always our priority regardless of cost........it's worth it......

But if I had to save up and worry about the cost of things maybe I wouldn't........I know we are very lucky not to have to budget, but I still think if it's possible for you Rachel........do it. Just think..........HHN again........yay!!!

Hope the wedding plans are going well..........




We have a beautiful day here today.......warm and sunny after a few days of fog it is nice. 

Ironing all done and more laundry out on line........can't believe we're almost halfway through June already!


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> Shutter buttons questions... Have any of you used it? Likes/dislikes? I noticed another thread with some concerns and am curious. We're doing it this year so I hope it's not a huge disappointment.





SharkyGoddess said:


> We're kind of all hams  and huge fans of Harry!



Did it last Nov.  DIL & GD are hams, I'm uncomfortable in front of any camera.  It's private in the room, they slowly coaxed me into participating.

It was unseasonably hot/humid for early November.  I wasn't thrilled with putting on the itchy, hot robe they provide. Found myself wondering how many others had donned it before me & if it had been cleaned recently lol.

They seem to want to keep an element of surprise in the final shots, so you are given rather vaguely commands to look over there, be excited, etc.  My advice is to be over-the-top for the 'best' results.  We were given multiple 'takes' as to scenes.  The photog was very pleasant and accommodating.

You are given a preview at the end before committing to actual purchase the product.  I felt it was pricey ($70 I think?) not sure as I didn't pay, still ouching from wand & other HP purchases that day

IMO if you look at it as a shared family souvie or already have been-there-done-that @ HP, it's a nice option.

BagO - are you looking @ a package booked thru airline (Virgin, etc.)?  I've heard they are great deals for locking in airfare from the UK a year or so out.  Have a feeling our Carole would be an expert there!

Will you be happy without FOTL @ CB?  That runs into the US Columbus Day week, wherein many schools up north have the week off...can you guess where we head? Lol

Have you cruised in the past?  There are a few options out of Port Canaveral for 3 or 4 day sailings that are typically dirt cheap (except for DCL) that time of year.  It is storm season, ergo the low pricing. Could do a combo/split trip with U for something different.  Cruises are very romantic even for grizzled old married folks. Easy drive to port, a little over an hour. Tampa has cruises too but further drive.

I'm sure no matter what you decide, you'll have a lovely time!  Ps spill the beans on big trip you are planning


----------



## BagOLaughs

Ohh... all of those sound really good but the reason we were going to cabana bay is cause we went there last year for HHN and loved it. To repeat this year but budget is OK by us. 

As for the big trip next year I'm afraid I'm going to get all Disney on you. I might loose my universal "Street cred". Haha.

Plan is to fly London to LAX, go to Disneyland for 4 nights (Never been) and then fly to Hawaii for 10 nights in Aulani. It will be the most expensive trip we've ever taken but it won't be till at least 4 months after the wedding. So lots of time to save. 

Carol, thanks for the advise. I often take the same view. We are but youngish and childless once... grab life by the horns. Right?

The price I got was booking everything separately. I've got multiple spreadsheets  (nerd) comparing packages etc and that's how it worked out cheapest.


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Hey Rachel........nice to see you post again........
> 
> Go for it. Money comes and goes, make the most while you have the opportunity.
> 
> We would never book a trip if it impacted in any way on our day to day life........but I'm a big believer that money is secondary........we want to enjoy our trips and that is always our priority regardless of cost........it's worth it......
> 
> But if I had to save up and worry about the cost of things maybe I wouldn't........I know we are very lucky not to have to budget, but I still think if it's possible for you Rachel........do it. Just think..........HHN again........yay!!!
> 
> Hope the wedding plans are going well..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a beautiful day here today.......warm and sunny after a few days of fog it is nice.
> 
> Ironing all done and more laundry out on line........can't believe we're almost halfway through June already!



No fair! It's literally torrential here! Like Orlando heavy rain.


----------



## keishashadow

BagOLaughs said:


> Ohh... all of those sound really good but the reason we were going to cabana bay is cause we went there last year for HHN and loved it. To repeat this year but budget is OK by us.
> 
> As for the big trip next year I'm afraid I'm going to get all Disney on you. I might loose my universal "Street cred". Haha.
> 
> Plan is to fly London to LAX, go to Disneyland for 4 nights (Never been) and then fly to Hawaii for 10 nights in Aulani. It will be the most expensive trip we've ever taken but it won't be till at least 4 months after the wedding. So lots of time to save.
> 
> Carol, thanks for the advise. I often take the same view. We are but youngish and childless once... grab life by the horns. Right?
> 
> The price I got was booking everything separately. I've got multiple spreadsheets  (nerd) comparing packages etc and that's how it worked out cheapest.



Ooooh, Hawaii!!! I'm jealous.  

Mouse owns me but nothing like sneaking off to the dark-side hehe.

DL is amazing!!! The DLH is my fav onsite, although the GC is very nice indeed.  

Yes, have your fun before the rug-rats drag you downtheir wants tend to get more expensive the older they get.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Ohh... all of those sound really good but the reason we were going to cabana bay is cause we went there last year for HHN and loved it. To repeat this year but budget is OK by us.
> 
> As for the big trip next year I'm afraid I'm going to get all Disney on you. I might loose my universal "Street cred". Haha.
> 
> Plan is to fly London to LAX, go to Disneyland for 4 nights (Never been) and then fly to Hawaii for 10 nights in Aulani. It will be the most expensive trip we've ever taken but it won't be till at least 4 months after the wedding. So lots of time to save.
> 
> Carol, thanks for the advise. I often take the same view. We are but youngish and childless once... grab life by the horns. Right?
> 
> The price I got was booking everything separately. I've got multiple spreadsheets  (nerd) comparing packages etc and that's how it worked out cheapest.



Yep, we always book everything separately........its just easier that way for us. No idea if it's cheaper or not, just suits us better. 

Yep, grab life by the horns.........best way to be. You have plenty of time to save for other trip.......sounds like fun......I like the idea of Hawaii......not for Aulani as I'm not a Disney fan, although it does look beautiful.......the nerd in me would love to see the observatories they have there........once a geek and all that.........


----------



## schumigirl

Very happy..........

Just bought our Rush of Fear with EP tickets.........

And on the website too........didn't have to call! 

HHN is on!


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Just bought our Rush of Fear with EP tickets



Woooo! That deserves a celebration! 

Oh, something else I forgot to mention. I got kittens! Two adorable siblings...



On the right is Marceline (Marcy) with the white chin and on the left is her brother Theodore (Theo)

They are now 14 weeks old, they were 12 when we got them.

They are both major cuddle bugs and they've settled in so quickly.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel, they are gorgeous (not a cat person here ) but they really are so cute!!

They'll be up to a little mischief I imagine........and love the names!


----------



## macraven

I love cats and especially Cat people!!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Rachel, they are gorgeous (not a cat person here ) but they really are so cute!!
> 
> They'll be up to a little mischief I imagine........and love the names!



Why thank you  

They are so funny just to watch. They'll run around and try and pounce on each other. Sometimes it feels like the matrix because they don't seem to obey gravity all the time. 



macraven said:


> I love cats and especially Cat people!!!



macraven, you've posted pictures of your cats before haven't you? Or am I thinking of someone else? Do you have a ginger stripy one? (no idea if they have a breed name)


----------



## Lynne G

Aww so cute fur babies BagO.   Kittens will get into everything.  
And what a great trip, been to DL a few times, always enjoy trips to California.  Someday, will go to Hawaii, but you'll have to post pictures.  It looks so beautiful.


Still a very sunny day, time for a walk.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> What on earth is shutter buttons?


It's the live phot


tinydancer09 said:


> What on earth is shutter buttons?


It's the live photo thing like in HP


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Alright... Which one of you northerners has an extra room for me? I will graciously cook and grocery shop for you. It's not even July yet!!!
> I'm packing my bags and heading up... Someone send me the directions to your house View attachment 175413


 Daughter and I LOVED Ohio's weather. It was 63 and breezy!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Daughter and I LOVED Ohio's weather. It was 63 and breezy!


I do have family in Ohio.... they just built a pool. hmmm


----------



## tinydancer09

BagOLaughs said:


> Ohh... all of those sound really good but the reason we were going to cabana bay is cause we went there last year for HHN and loved it. To repeat this year but budget is OK by us.
> 
> As for the big trip next year I'm afraid I'm going to get all Disney on you. I might loose my universal "Street cred". Haha.
> 
> Plan is to fly London to LAX, go to Disneyland for 4 nights (Never been) and then fly to Hawaii for 10 nights in Aulani. It will be the most expensive trip we've ever taken but it won't be till at least 4 months after the wedding. So lots of time to save.
> 
> Carol, thanks for the advise. I often take the same view. We are but youngish and childless once... grab life by the horns. Right?
> 
> The price I got was booking everything separately. I've got multiple spreadsheets  (nerd) comparing packages etc and that's how it worked out cheapest.


I have spreadsheets for my spreadsheets. I love spreadsheets. My crowning jewel from college was a complex spreadsheet that all intertwined into each other. It was highly impressive.... well to a business and/or spreadsheet person. Most my friends though I was a bit bonkers. 

Cute cats! I'm not a cat person, but I don't mind when other people have them. We have a neighbor cat that keeps all the lizards at bay. Very useful.


----------



## Monykalyn

BagOLaughs said:


> Oh, shutter buttons sounds fun. But what do you get the moving picture as? A video file for the computer?


yes-and DVD with a nice case. Pricey yes, but it was our "big family trip" (after the big family trip the year before LOL-DH got roped into 2 years in a row.)



macraven said:


> I love cats and especially Cat people!!!


Did you see the study out where correlations were found with the smartest people?-being a cat owner was one of them. Actually my oldest DD hit all of them (think there were 8?) except the recreational drug use (!!) one and having a cat-she loves cats though.

And @BagOLaughs - go for the trip  I need to live vicariously through others this year (and i expect trip reports LOLOL)

I have no words for the Orlando tragedy- having lived and worked there at Disney I absolutely cannot imagine losing a friend that way. We did some crazy things and never once did I feel unsafe. Can't say it's the same now which is just SAD and makes me angry! 

Sooo-have been researching a quick Disneyland trip this fall. Would love to take my middle kid for her birthday month. Surprising reasonable (in comparison to many other trips/destinations-like HHN in Orlando). Just have to talk DH into it-----however we are redoing our deck and some other remodeling this summer and have a kid off to college so if it happens may not be til last minute-which will likely cost more then...but it still cheers me up.  I'm crazy I think

oops-lunch break over-TTFN!


----------



## pcstang

Looks like there is a fire at the construction site for volcano bay from what I've read it's out now but there was damage. I think it was actually at a storage area closer to W&W.


----------



## Sparkly

Hmm..just watched a ride through of King Kong. I'll have to give it a actual ride next September, maybe youtube videos aren't doing it justice.


----------



## macraven

Pcstang have you read any more about the fire ?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pcstang have you read any more about the fire ?



According to my mate, he said it was the holding area near wet and wild. Just in a field but held slide pieces and some construction items.

It was out in less than an hour.........no injuries apparently thankfully.

Edit........Just googled it........yep, near car park at wet and wild.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Sooo-have been researching a quick Disneyland trip this fall. Would love to take my middle kid for her birthday month. Surprising reasonable (in comparison to many other trips/destinations-like HHN in Orlando). Just have to talk DH into it-----however we are redoing our deck and some other remodeling this summer and have a kid off to college so if it happens may not be til last minute-which will likely cost more then...but it still cheers me up.  I'm crazy I think
> 
> oops-lunch break over-TTFN!



Disneyland trip with DD sounds lovely........especially for a birthday....hope it pans out for youse......


----------



## macraven

Thanks schumi on the info 

MonyK hope that trip you want to do does happen 


Tell Mr monyk that you all can cut back on other things so the trip will be affordable then


----------



## cbsnyber1

keishashadow said:


> Yes, have your fun before the rug-rats drag you downtheir wants tend to get more expensive the older they get.



As Jimmy Buffett once said about kids, "bury them at 12, dig 'em back up at 21".


----------



## keishashadow

Golf's US Open is back at nearby Oakmont Country Club.  Fancy, old money town.  Apparantly, they got tired of all the people driving/parking, clogging up their picturesque haven.  Passed an ordinance that forbid residents from being gauche and selling parking spots on their sodded front lawns.  

Consequently, this year, the parking has been off-sourced to our town's shopping area. 

Cordoned off most of mall's parking spaces and large portion of same at nearby strip mall & WM & Sam's, why they chose sections closest to the actual stores is beyond me  Cannot remember the last time I saw so many school buses, cops & traffic stops in our smaller town.  Guess I'll be taking the long way anywhere & by-passing that section of town for the next week.


----------



## cbsnyber1

keishashadow said:


> Golf's US Open is back at nearby Oakmont Country Club.  Fancy, old money town.  Apparantly, they got tired of all the people driving/parking, clogging up their picturesque haven.  Passed an ordinance that forbid residents from being gauche and selling parking spots on their sodded front lawns.
> 
> Consequently, this year, the parking has been off-sourced to our town's shopping area.
> 
> Cordoned off most of mall's parking spaces and large portion of same at nearby strip mall & WM & Sam's, why they chose sections closest to the actual stores is beyond me  Cannot remember the last time I saw so many school buses, cops & traffic stops in our smaller town.  Guess I'll be taking the long way anywhere & by-passing that section of town for the next week.



Buck up little camper - it's only Thursday through Sunday (well, and practice rounds today and Wednesday).

I feel for ya - a handful of years ago we went to Oakmont for the US Amateur tournament, which draws maybe 10 - 15K crowd per round. Parked in a field about five miles away, seemed like it anyway, had to shuttle onto the course. There is little on site parking at Oakmont, and they'll draw about 40K per round for the Open. Gotta stick them somewhere. I remember saying at the time "I sure wouldn't want to be living around here right now".


----------



## macraven

_mini golf i can do.
real golf, can not do.

no skills and too much walking without having a park ride to get on at the end of that long walk....

and it is easier to cheap at mini golf than real golf._


----------



## Robo56

Just saw on breaking news that a two year child was pulled into lagoon at Grand Floridian by alligator. Anyone else see this?


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Just saw on breaking news that a two year child was pulled into lagoon at Grand Floridian by alligator. Anyone else see this?


I've seen multiple reports of it. Terrible. I used to live on a canal and that was one of my worst fears.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _mini golf i can do.
> real golf, can not do.
> 
> no skills and too much walking without having a park ride to get on at the end of that long walk....
> 
> and it is easier to cheap at mini golf than real golf._


Same here. I'm more of a Happy Gilmore golfer.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Just saw on breaking news that a two year child was pulled into lagoon at Grand Floridian by alligator. Anyone else see this?


_wow, i have been sending out some pm's so missed this info.
hope someone on the CB has a thread on it..._


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Same here. I'm more of a Happy Gilmore golfer.


_and you are probably not naked when you do mini golf..._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _and you are probably not naked when you do mini golf..._


I might actually win that way... no one would be looking!


----------



## macraven




----------



## BagOLaughs

Sparkly said:


> Hmm..just watched a ride through of King Kong. I'll have to give it a actual ride next September, maybe youtube videos aren't doing it justice.



We're you not impressed by it? I think it looks fun, if a little short... It could be improved if they had more stuff at the very beginning, in the outdoor portion. At the moment, its just like... look shrubs!



macraven said:


> _mini golf i can do.
> real golf, can not do.
> 
> no skills and too much walking without having a park ride to get on at the end of that long walk....
> 
> and it is easier to cheap at mini golf than real golf._



Love mini golf.. In my (completely non-expert) opinion, you have to be more skilled at mini golf than real golf 



tinydancer09 said:


> I've seen multiple reports of it. Terrible. I used to live on a canal and that was one of my worst fears.



No way! Is this real... woh.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> We're you not impressed by it? I think it looks fun, if a little short... It could be improved if they had more stuff at the very beginning, in the outdoor portion. At the moment, its just like... look shrubs!



I think the POV and youtube videos don`t seem to do the ride justice from what I`ve read elsewhere Rachel. I`ll wait and see the real ride before deciding I think...........



What a horrible time Orlando is having right now. Truly tragic events, but the attack at The Grand Floridian is just the most horrific thing to read about. Heartbreaking.


----------



## keishashadow

Only hump day, Orlando can't take much more tragedy this week.



cbsnyber1 said:


> Buck up little camper - it's only Thursday through Sunday (well, and practice rounds today and Wednesday).
> 
> I feel for ya - a handful of years ago we went to Oakmont for the US Amateur tournament, which draws maybe 10 - 15K crowd per round. Parked in a field about five miles away, seemed like it anyway, had to shuttle onto the course. There is little on site parking at Oakmont, and they'll draw about 40K per round for the Open. Gotta stick them somewhere. I remember saying at the time "I sure wouldn't want to be living around here right now".



Might be some rain issues to drag things along, it's iffy now but weekend should be clear.

It started last week, they opened the merchandise tents and buses started to run then jik people needed a $200 golf shirt to wear 'for' their viewing pleasure

Yes, one way in/out to that course, but the buses are using turnpike back gate at least.



macraven said:


> _mini golf i can do.
> real golf, can not do.
> 
> no skills and too much walking without having a park ride to get on at the end of that long walk....
> 
> and it is easier to cheap at mini golf than real golf._



My clubs are gathering dust in basement.  Looking forward to hitting up many of the mini golf courses @ Myrtle Beach end of month. Loser buys dinner



Robo56 said:


> Just saw on breaking news that a two year child was pulled into lagoon at Grand Floridian by alligator. Anyone else see this?





tinydancer09 said:


> I've seen multiple reports of it. Terrible. I used to live on a canal and that was one of my worst fears.



For the night-time movie.  Kid was put in 'play yard', any parent knows how fast a toddler can take off on you, a true nightmare.  Reports state child was 2 y.o. & it happened in a foot of water.  Feel for the family, people from outside the south don't necessarily understand how prevalent they are, my relatives would joke to look in the bathtub before entering.  Perhaps reports they hauled out 4 'other' gators overnight will wake people up to the danger.  Do hope they don't feel the need to fence off all of Bay Lake and other ponds onsite @ WDW.


----------



## Lynne G

More sadness.  Even heard about the child's death at WDW on the news early this morning.  My heart breaks for the family. Yeah, from living in Florida during the summer when I was young, any body of water, you had to assume a crock was there.  Still, so horrible to wake up to that news.

So, Keisha, since it is Wednesday:





  Camel needed, so Mac also knows what day it is.


Yeah, we get golf tournaments in our fancy suburbs on the other side of town.  Always too much traffic and tempers when the tournament is in town.   I grew up golfing, but I am not nearly as good as others in my family.  As a teen, I worked in a park that had a 9 hole course, so I played chip and putt often.  Now, I just like mini golf.  That's enough for me.

I should have used this picture:






instead, as sunglasses are needed for this very, very bright day.  Rain tomorrow, and Friday morning, but the week-end looks clear.  So, looking forward to a nothing scheduled to do week-end.

Hugs and good wishes to all the homies that need it.

Oh, and isn't KY ready to road trip.  Have an awesome time with the Mrs.


----------



## macraven

I needed that camel


----------



## macraven

Never got the urge to take up golf
Mr Mac and the 4 sons did golf.
But I always stayed with the mini courts

When we moved we gave the golf clubs away


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Robo56 said:


> Just saw on breaking news that a two year child was pulled into lagoon at Grand Floridian by alligator. Anyone else see this?



I saw it late last night. This is so horrible. My heart goes out to this family and all the families of the Orlando tragedies this past weekend.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

On a brighter note today is DS birthday. I took the day off to spend it with him. We are going out for a birthday lunch to celebrate today and will have a party for him over the weekend. My baby is growing up!


----------



## macraven

To our boy !

Have a fantastic day with him celebrating with him


----------



## Lynne G

to little, well not so little Bluer!  Hope he has a fun lunch.  Great reason to celebrate Mrs. Bluer.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I figure I'm going to take this time while I can. Starting high school in August so mom and dad might not be as cool to hang out with shortly. Lol


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> On a brighter note today is DS birthday. I took the day off to spend it with him. We are going out for a birthday lunch to celebrate today and will have a party for him over the weekend. My baby is growing up!



Quick, while you can still catch him, grab & give him a little birthday noogie from his friends here! 

Drew, enjoy your day!

Mac I was drafted, Mr & DSs needed a four-some.  I put the stink in PU.


----------



## Robo56

Love and prayers going out to all in Orlando. So sad.



Mrs bluer101 said:


> I figure I'm going to take this time while I can. Starting high school in August so mom and dad might not be as cool to hang out with shortly. Lol



Hey! Mrs bluer, parents who brought their son up with Universal as a second home will be cool forever

Happy birthday to the youngest bluer  may he have many more happy and blessed birthdays. Have a great day celebrating.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Birthday young Bluer


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I figure I'm going to take this time while I can. Starting high school in August so mom and dad might not be as cool to hang out with shortly. Lol



You might get lucky.  My teens are happy to travel with me, as long as I pay.  Agree with Robo, you guys are cool parents.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Janet he got his noogie  lol
He laughed when I told him it was from you 
He told me to tell you 
He is a good kid and kind of a momma boy so I'm hoping to have him stick around for awhile. 

Side note we were just watching tv and a commercial for UO came on. They have Kong in the commercials now as if it is open. First one I have seen so hoping opening day will be soon!


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday to Drew! Growing up on a lake in Orlando we always had to be aware of our surroundings. Not just gators but snakes too. Very sad for the family, saw the news break last night.


----------



## schumigirl

Better late than never......... To little bluer.......hope he had a great day.........


Funny old day today..........don't you just hate competitive parents who want to tell you their adult child is better qualified than anyone else's............I can switch off and ignore it.......lol......laugh it off..... 

Taking DS to get DH something for Fathers Day tomorrow........have no idea what he's going to get him......

Nearly bedtime here........jet lag is finally wearing off I think.........


----------



## tinydancer09

They found the kids body Heard they've removed several alligators from the lake already. Think we need to have an open gator season for while. Not a fan of any gator. They're also discussing opening bear season again and people are soooo angry. They've also had to remove the jokes about the crocodiles from the jungle cruise... Yikes. Not so funny anymore.


----------



## tinydancer09

Happy birthday bluer! Hope you're having s great day! Only a few weeks until you get to celebrate in Orlando right?


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Janet he got his noogie  lol
> He laughed when I told him it was from you
> He told me to tell you
> He is a good kid and kind of a momma boy so I'm hoping to have him stick around for awhile.
> 
> Side note we were just watching tv and a commercial for UO came on. They have Kong in the commercials now as if it is open. First one I have seen so hoping opening day will be soon!



Nwahaha, a dude can't have a BD without a good noogie.  You done darn good with him, not easy in the world in which we live.  He's lucky to have parents who care so much for him.  I'm still trying to convince my youngest son who is considering branching out on his own what a great gig he has going on here lol

How many times has this happened to y'all here?:

DH has friend at work who took his advice to go to Universal this weekend in lieu of WDW.  Problem is he didn't take the #1 hint to book onsite.  Went with 'a deal' @ Sheraton Vistana.  Now, I've stayed there on a TS promo, nice enough, but it's not onsite.  Guy is already starting to complain how much $$$ express passes are going to cost for his family.They ask for advice, you tell them, they ignore the majority of what you share, then come back whining how 'terrible' the trip was. Let no good deed go unpunished.
Busy day, did local Chinese buffet for dinner...miles of sushi & hot tea.  Stick a fork in me


----------



## marciemi

Okay, so I booked Portofino Bay for a night.  Can anyone tell me any details?  I can check in as early as I want and get the EE and EP's?  Can we leave our stuff there either at the desk or after checkout the next day?  We can go to other pools if we want?  What do I need to know?  I see parking listed as $22/night - we can leave the car there as soon as we get there and until we leave the next night or would we have to park in the normal garage at some point after checkout or whatever?  What's the optimism Hulk and Kong will be open by July 24?  (Yes, I know it will be hot and crowded).


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, so I booked Portofino Bay for a night.  Can anyone tell me any details?  I can check in as early as I want and get the EE and EP's?  Can we leave our stuff there either at the desk or after checkout the next day?  We can go to other pools if we want?  What do I need to know?  I see parking listed as $22/night - we can leave the car there as soon as we get there and until we leave the next night or would we have to park in the normal garage at some point after checkout or whatever?  What's the optimism Hulk and Kong will be open by July 24?  (Yes, I know it will be hot and crowded).


General rule of thumb is check-in as early as 6AM. I've read Mac saying sometimes they can do earlier during peak times.
I always drop my bags with bell services, check-in, and then go park my car. PBH has a nice parking garage. I enjoy my car being in the shade while I'm there. You can also valet for... $27? since it's one day you'd only be spending 5 bucks extra. Once you check-in you get your temporary room keys and go to the kiosks and get your express passes. When you walk in the door bell services are to your right, then check-in is next on the right, then go straight towards the fountain and express pass kiosks are to the right after concierge. If you're picking up tickets they're down the hallway past the Bar.. can't remember the name of the bar. Take advantage of these if you can because the ticket windows will do you no favors on saving you time.
The big stairway to your left of check-in will take you out to the bay and to the boats or walking path.

Kong will definitely be open unless something bad happens... they're already doing soft openings. Never have I heard of them doing that more than a month before official opening.. but maybe I'm wrong. Hulk's timing has been moved to "late summer"... whatever that means. The queue is taking way longer than expected.


Oh-- your temp keys should get you into any of the pools you'd like. And yes, on leaving bags. If you drop your bags with bag services- when you get to your room call star service and have them bring your bags. Then when you get ready to check out call star services and they'll come and get them and hold them for you until you go down to get your car. Since you're not going to get your real keys since you're checking in early you will have to go back to the front desk and get your real room keys when you get back. They should call/text you when your room is ready. Last time I didn't ever get a text though...... The bell guys are always so helpful! I always tip them but of course that's optional. I always ask them where the nearest ice machine is and they always refuse to let me get my own ice. It's nice of them, but my legs aren't broken. 

Oh and star service is awesome too. I'm allergic to feather and realized when I went to hardrock for the first time since the remodels all the pillows were feather. (it was after 11Pm when we got back) realized the pillow situation around 12AM. I called them and kindly asked if all the pillows in the room were feather.. she excitedly said yes! they have 5 times of feathers!!! And I said, well... I'm allergic to feathers. she goes OHHH!!! So they apparently were very busy and she said it might be 45 minutes before they can bring me foam pillows(they were cotton/fluff filled). I said okay and decided I'd read a while. Here 10 minutes later SHE came running down the hall with not only the 2 I requested but 4! The comforters are also down and she was super worried about me so she brought another blanket. I'm fine with down comforters I just cant have my face breathing in the feathers. ANYWAYS. they're awesome. all of them.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Happy birthday bluer! Hope you're having s great day! Only a few weeks until you get to celebrate in Orlando right?



Yes we have 16 days until we get to celebrate in UO. We can't wait!


----------



## tinydancer09

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Yes we have 16 days until we get to celebrate in UO. We can't wait!


Make sure he wears his birthday button. I have a "Princess Birthday" sash. Want me to send it to the hotel for you?  hahha kidding kidding...


----------



## goNDmay9

Got a bit slammed with life and work lately. In light of everything happening in the world (and Orlando) just wanted give all my homies virtual hugs. Can someone meet me at MIB and flashy thingy me for real so I can forget some stuff? Things of late are too close to home.


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> Nwahaha, a dude can't have a BD without a good noogie.  You done darn good with him, not easy in the world in which we live.  He's lucky to have parents who care so much for him.  I'm still trying to convince my youngest son who is considering branching out on his own what a great gig he has going on here lol
> 
> How many times has this happened to y'all here?:
> 
> DH has friend at work who took his advice to go to Universal this weekend in lieu of WDW.  Problem is he didn't take the #1 hint to book onsite.  Went with 'a deal' @ Sheraton Vistana.  Now, I've stayed there on a TS promo, nice enough, but it's not onsite.  Guy is already starting to complain how much $$$ express passes are going to cost for his family.They ask for advice, you tell them, they ignore the majority of what you share, then come back whining how 'terrible' the trip was. Let no good deed go unpunished.
> Busy day, did local Chinese buffet for dinner...miles of sushi & hot tea.  Stick a fork in me



I know right!!! They ask for advise and then either forget it or don't take it. Then they complain about it! 



goNDmay9 said:


> Got a bit slammed with life and work lately. In light of everything happening in the world (and Orlando) just wanted give all my homies virtual hugs. Can someone meet me at MIB and flashy thingy me for real so I can forget some stuff? Things of late are too close to home.



Awww, sorry to hear things are hard for you atm. Lots of hugs your way too.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is!  And Friday is so close, as is the summer!  Wahoo for that!

Well, one done high school, one more to go.  Was a nice graduation last night.  DS was so happy to sleep in today.  

Hope all are doing well, and hope GoN has a less stressful time. Hugs to you!  Hang in there.

With this rain, and the fact that I slept sounder than I have for quite awhile, I need that XXL cup of tea.

Here's to a thirsty Thursday.


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> Will you be happy without FOTL @ CB? That runs into the US Columbus Day week, wherein many schools up north have the week off...can you guess where we head? Lol



Just re-reading... you have the whole week off? Not just the 10th October???


----------



## keishashadow

Eeek weather report enough to curl your hair here for this afternoon.  Torrential rain, hail & isolated tornadoes.  Caddyshack time, hope those golfers don't head for a tree.



marciemi said:


> Okay, so I booked Portofino Bay for a night.  Can anyone tell me any details?  I can check in as early as I want and get the EE and EP's?  Can we leave our stuff there either at the desk or after checkout the next day?  We can go to other pools if we want?  What do I need to know?  I see parking listed as $22/night - we can leave the car there as soon as we get there and until we leave the next night or would we have to park in the normal garage at some point after checkout or whatever?  What's the optimism Hulk and Kong will be open by July 24?  (Yes, I know it will be hot and crowded).



Ya, what TD said.  Have you stayed @ PBH?  It's amazing.  The main pool is lively, nice water slide.  I get beat down every time I say it, but think it's the deepest pool (near the waterslide rocks) a plus for us.

Parking garage was under construction in May, lots of spaces blocked off.  Parked I in section I didn't even know was there, normally a breeze.  Should be finished by end of July I'd think.  Worst case, have one of the kids drop you off @ entry so you can check in while they go & find a spot, rejoining you.

Don't forget to pick up your FOTL photo cards in lobby (off to the left of desk past the fountain).

Ps did I miss DC TR & pics?  



Lynne G said:


> Yes it is!  And Friday is so close, as is the summer!  Wahoo for that!
> 
> Well, one done high school, one more to go.  Was a nice graduation last night.  DS was so happy to sleep in today.
> 
> Hope all are doing well, and hope GoN has a less stressful time. Hugs to you!  Hang in there.
> 
> With this rain, and the fact that I slept sounder than I have for quite awhile, I need that XXL cup of tea.
> 
> Here's to a thirsty Thursday.



What is it about a minion that makes me smile?

Congrats!  where's that pic of the smiling Grad?



BagOLaughs said:


> Just re-reading... you have the whole week off? Not just the 10th October???



Not to alarm you lol.  Yes, our neck of woods the administration is smart. The lump in the Columbus Day holiday with the general parent/teacher open house along with 2 teacher in-service days.  Our version of jersey week haha. Only opportunity to drag kids out of school, just missing one day in a 9 day period is an not to be wasted!  The reason we stopped our annual early December trip many moons ago.


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> Not to alarm you lol. Yes, our neck of woods the administration is smart. The lump in the Columbus Day holiday with the general parent/teacher open house along with 2 teacher in-service days. Our version of jersey week haha. Only opportunity to drag kids out of school, just missing one day in a 9 day period is an not to be wasted! The reason we stopped our annual early December trip many moons ago.



Ah so it's not all states then? I think it will be OK. Martin and I tend to go early morning, have midday break then return for late afternoon/evening so larger crowds arnt the end of the world as we miss the busiest part of the day. 

And we've got 3 weekdays to enjoy HHN so fingers crossed it's OK.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> How many times has this happened to y'all here?:
> 
> DH has friend at work who took his advice to go to Universal this weekend in lieu of WDW.  Problem is he didn't take the #1 hint to book onsite.  Went with 'a deal' @ Sheraton Vistana.  Now, I've stayed there on a TS promo, nice enough, but it's not onsite.  Guy is already starting to complain how much $$$ express passes are going to cost for his family.They ask for advice, you tell them, they ignore the majority of what you share, then come back whining how 'terrible' the trip was. Let no good deed go unpunished.
> Busy day, did local Chinese buffet for dinner...miles of sushi & hot tea.  Stick a fork in me



You can't tell some people.......ever!!!

So many have asked me for some kind of advice over the years........then don't take it........example......told many to stay onsite for EP as they're going in the middle of July or some other busy time.........what happens.......oh we stayed offsite and we arrive at 11.30 and it was sooooo busy.....there was long queues everywhere.........doh!!!

I give up. 

Very jealous of the Chinese buffet and sushi!!!!

I adore sushi.


----------



## macraven

Marcie you do UO on occasions since you live closer to Orlando so I think you know how busy parks will be in July

If I was staying on site for one night only, pool hopping or even using the pool at my hotel would not be on my agenda
It's time consuming and takes me away from the parks and city walk activities

You will only have a one night parking charge as long as you leave the hotel before midnight on check out day


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've done it! OMG. I've booked a week in October at Cabana Bay 

I've got post holiday booking shock! GAH. What have I DONE


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> I've done it! OMG. I've booked a week in October at Cabana Bay
> 
> I've got post holiday booking shock! GAH. What have I DONE



Yay......well done Rachel!!! Glad to hear it........

You've done the right thing........you'll both have a blast!!


----------



## macraven

_good for youse!!

when will you be at the darkside?

i'll be there in october so will many more of the homies here.

be wonderful to meet up during the stay._


----------



## macraven

_on the days that i am unable to be on line here, it always gets chatty...


going to play ketchup here later tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

Watching thick fog roll in from the sea again tonight.........after we had such a beautiful day on Tuesday its been miserable last 2 days............and cold!

42F we had today........last week I was in the 90's in NY 

Still 3 months today we'll be back at RPR............

Did I miss StL? Has he gone already on their trip?


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Yay......well done Rachel!!! Glad to hear it........
> 
> You've done the right thing........you'll both have a blast!!



THank you Shumi! Not long for you too 



macraven said:


> _good for youse!!
> 
> when will you be at the darkside?
> 
> i'll be there in october so will many more of the homies here.
> 
> be wonderful to meet up during the stay._



We'll be there 10th - 17th attending HHN on 12, 13, 14, 16th October. Ohhh I'l have to post in the HHN thread. We just got our HHN tickets too


----------



## macraven

_i'll get my pencil out and mark you in when you post in that thread.

some of my dates match yours,
will have to meet up at sometime to greet each other._


----------



## schumigirl

Yes get your dates in the thread Rachel........

Think I miss almost everyone this year, we leave on Oct 3rd...but Janet has been on my must meet list for years but we finally get to hang out for one night only...........with the lovely macraven too........


Thinking about bed soon.........can't see quarter down our driveway now with fog.......hope it clears for the morning.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes get your dates in the thread Rachel........
> 
> Think I miss almost everyone this year, we leave on Oct 3rd...but Janet has been on my must meet list for years but we finally get to hang out for one night only...........with the lovely macraven too........
> 
> 
> Thinking about bed soon.........can't see quarter down our driveway now with fog.......hope it clears for the morning.......



Hehe with us 3 tearin' it up, HHN will never be quite the same!  We'll have to keep the gents happy with a pint or two

Thinking of the movie the Fog now


----------



## macraven

_long day and i am finally back here....

SW lowered prices on flights out of Atlanta to Orlando today around early afternoon.

check yours out no matter which city you are coming from.

i booked my original flight on points and got points back now.
hope to have enough for another trip in the future.

looking forward to meeting with the homies this fall at the darkside.
_

_not much activity yet on the hhn date thread sticky but assume it will build when people know their plans._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Watching thick fog roll in from the sea again tonight.........after we had such a beautiful day on Tuesday its been miserable last 2 days............and cold!
> 
> 42F we had today........last week I was in the 90's in NY
> 
> Still 3 months today we'll be back at RPR............
> 
> Did I miss StL? Has he gone already on their trip?




_thought he was leaving about the 20th?
maybe i should read back and see if that is correct.


42 stinking degrees????

i have no words as i am speechless._


----------



## Squirlz

Cadillac people sent me a photo of my car on the track!


----------



## macraven

_nice or can you say that about a car.???_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _nice or can you say that about a car.???_


Of course you can!  Thank you.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Squirlz said:


> Cadillac people sent me a photo of my car on the track!  View attachment 175906



So shiny, so chrome! You'll ride to the gates of valhalla in that one! (Movie quote, hopefully you know which one or else that post is a bit odd out of contex)

And yes meeting up for a bit seems like a great idea!


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies *
*Only two more days and we will be at the dark side *


----------



## Lynne G

Big Wahoo for KY!  Have a great trip and a safe drive.  

Well, thankfully, it's FRIDAY!  Boy what a week.  In case I don't feel old, I now have a college kid.  And a funny, at the graduation, an old friend saw my DD and was shocked.  Still had it in her head, DD was 7.  Yes, time does fly.  Little one will be 15 soon.  

So, 





and a funny











 and not much else since we have a college kid.

Have that great big cup of coffee or tea and welcome this awesome Friday.  no sun to speak of right now, darn clouds, but a picture perfect week-end is on tap.


----------



## ky07

*Funny story from yesterday *
*I have been hearing a weird squeaking noise coming from the back of our suv and went to our dealership were we bought it and decided to have them check it out and when the technician drove it he heard the same thing so he checked the brakes,shocks and ran a dionostic and then finally took everything out of the boot of the suv even the spare tire and drove it and noise was gone and he puts everything back and the noise returns .*
*Long story short a bag DW has in back he left in the front seat had a cd container with 2 cds was on it's side and every time I turned a corner would slide making the noise and DW thought it was hilarious but I was upset cause I just paid over $50.00 to find out it was something she had left in the back I didn't know about and after sitting and thinking about it I had to laugh *


----------



## schumigirl

Just asked about you yesterday StL......wasn't sure if you had already left........yep, sometimes you have to laugh about things like that........


Still cold and grey today, but we have 56F instead of 42. Fog had cleared this morning thankfully.......but looked over to the fields behind us and saw someone walking their dog with gloves and winter hat on!!! Think the weather needs reminding it's June! 

Can't believe I'm now home a week. Certainly back into routine with grocery shopping this morning. 

Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight..........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hehe with us 3 tearin' it up, HHN will never be quite the same!  We'll have to keep the gents happy with a pint or two
> 
> Thinking of the movie the Fog now



Yep, cannot wait......been a long time coming!!!

Lol........I always think of The Fog when I see it rolling in and we get it thick.......it's fine if we don't have to go out.....not fun to drive in......but yes, love the fog!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _long day and i am finally back here....
> 
> SW lowered prices on flights out of Atlanta to Orlando today around early afternoon.
> 
> check yours out no matter which city you are coming from.
> 
> i booked my original flight on points and got points back now.
> hope to have enough for another trip in the future.
> 
> looking forward to meeting with the homies this fall at the darkside.
> _
> 
> _not much activity yet on the hhn date thread sticky but assume it will build when people know their plans._



We had a drop too, now $59.01 for each of us that needs to be used by mid February.  I took it as a sign I need to book a cruise. Now to get the mr to sign off on it lol



Lynne G said:


> Big Wahoo for KY!  Have a great trip and a safe drive.
> 
> Well, thankfully, it's FRIDAY!  Boy what a week.  In case I don't feel old, I now have a college kid.  And a funny, at the graduation, an old friend saw my DD and was shocked.  Still had it in her head, DD was 7.  Yes, time does fly.  Little one will be 15 soon.
> 
> So,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not much else since we have a college kid.
> 
> Have that great big cup of coffee or tea and welcome this awesome Friday.  no sun to speak of right now, darn clouds, but a picture perfect week-end is on tap.



Feeling ancient, know I am.  Haha wait until the last college kid graduates...



schumigirl said:


> Just asked about you yesterday StL......wasn't sure if you had already left........yep, sometimes you have to laugh about things like that........
> 
> 
> Still cold and grey today, but we have 56F instead of 42. Fog had cleared this morning thankfully.......but looked over to the fields behind us and saw someone walking their dog with gloves and winter hat on!!! Think the weather needs reminding it's June!
> 
> Can't believe I'm now home a week. Certainly back into routine with grocery shopping this morning.
> 
> Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight..........



Garfield would approve of the lasagne.  Made mac & cheese to go with baked chicken breasts yesterday, it was good but prefer tomato sauce on noodles. At least I made enough for leftovers today - yea!

StL - car mystery solve, at least not a big repair bill.  Enjoy the heck outta your trip, spoil the little lady!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Just asked about you yesterday StL......wasn't sure if you had already left........yep, sometimes you have to laugh about things like that........
> 
> 
> Still cold and grey today, but we have 56F instead of 42. Fog had cleared this morning thankfully.......but looked over to the fields behind us and saw someone walking their dog with gloves and winter hat on!!! Think the weather needs reminding it's June!
> 
> Can't believe I'm now home a week. Certainly back into routine with grocery shopping this morning.
> 
> Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight..........


No we will be leaving at 2am Sunday


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> We had a drop too, now $59.01 for each of us that needs to be used by mid February.  I took it as a sign I need to book a cruise. Now to get the mr to sign off on it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling ancient, know I am.  Haha wait until the last college kid graduates...
> 
> 
> 
> Garfield would approve of the lasagne.  Made mac & cheese to go with baked chicken breasts yesterday, it was good but prefer tomato sauce on noodles. At least I made enough for leftovers today - yea!
> 
> StL - car mystery solve, at least not a big repair bill.  Enjoy the heck outta your trip, spoil the little lady![/QUO


Sorry my phone is going  crazy been trying to edit my post and thanks we will have a great time and the spoiling has already started


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> We had a drop too, now $59.01 for each of us that needs to be used by mid February.  I took it as a sign I need to book a cruise. Now to get the mr to sign off on it lol



_so in the world of Keisha, you saved about $30 on SW and with that savings it will cover a cruise.....

i like your math and logic..._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> No we will be leaving at 2am Sunday



_almost here *woot..*_
*
*
_don't forget to take out the that $50 cd holder when you start the trip......._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'll tell y'all what... After planning this trip which includes a couple days at the homeland, I remember now why I prefer my dark side vacations! Figuring out transportation, ADRs and FPs is stressful!


----------



## macraven

_off to kmart shopping.

found out they have really cheap cat food and the brand my kitties love._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _almost here *woot..*_
> *
> *
> _don't forget to take out the that $50 cd holder when you start the trip......._


*That $50.00 cd holder is already out of there *


----------



## tink1957

Good morning

Spending the morning getting caught up here since my data just reset today...note to self...stay off Facebook when your data is low.

Wish I could join the 3 musketeers for your October party...maybe next time I can finally get to see Janet 

Thanks to mac I have a $40 credit with SW...I like Janet's idea of a cruise or Vegas could be a possibility

Ky...have a great, safe trip

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF!  Love the vacation math (cheaper flights=cruise).
Bored bored bored.  Staff relief with interns at hospital job and I've nothing to do. Already did continuing Ed credits, yearly survey, and cafeteria project id been working on- forwarded to big boss yesterday who stopped me today and said it was a great idea. Soooo have got the bosses all fooled into thinking I'm productive now when I'm slacking off.  Glad I brought iPad to work...oh and texting with DD who's off to college in fall and online shopping with her.
I'm bored! 
Candy crush limits already reached on iPad and phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Meet my newest great niece.  Born late last night.


----------



## Lynne G

Keep teasing Keisha and Mac.  My flights have gone over $100 more than I paid when I first booked.  Oh well.  At least I am happy.  And flights in December.  Absolutely crazy.  Finally, at the cost of $200, moved up our trip back to noon, from crack of dawn.  Now if I could get my rental cheaper.  And an oh well for the $50 coupon.  All good deals go poof.

Time for lunch!


----------



## ky07

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spending the morning getting caught up here since my data just reset today...note to self...stay off Facebook when your data is low.
> 
> Wish I could join the 3 musketeers for your October party...maybe next time I can finally get to see Janet
> 
> Thanks to mac I have a $40 credit with SW...I like Janet's idea of a cruise or Vegas could be a possibility
> 
> Ky...have a great, safe trip
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


*Thanks tink*


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!  Love the vacation math (cheaper flights=cruise).
> Bored bored bored.  Staff relief with interns at hospital job and I've nothing to do. Already did continuing Ed credits, yearly survey, and cafeteria project id been working on- forwarded to big boss yesterday who stopped me today and said it was a great idea. Soooo have got the bosses all fooled into thinking I'm productive now when I'm slacking off.  Glad I brought iPad to work...oh and texting with DD who's off to college in fall and online shopping with her.
> I'm bored!
> Candy crush limits already reached on iPad and phone.




_when i worked full time, i would get bored at my job 
when i had slow time on the job, i thought the day would never end.

so i hear you when you say bored.....


nice to be retired as i __have no one to account my time usage during the day._
_well, except when it is dinnertime and i haven't decided what to fix yet._


----------



## macraven

_StL, have a safe trip ...

how are you going to pass the time until you leave the house?_


----------



## macraven

_lynne, precious looking baby.
and all new babies smell so good!

be happy you got your air already as if you had to buy now, you would need a second job to cover it...._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _so in the world of Keisha, you saved about $30 on SW and with that savings it will cover a cruise.....
> 
> i like your math and logic..._



 Me too lol



Lynne G said:


> Keep teasing Keisha and Mac.  My flights have gone over $100 more than I paid when I first booked.  Oh well.  At least I am happy.  And flights in December.  Absolutely crazy.  Finally, at the cost of $200, moved up our trip back to noon, from crack of dawn.  Now if I could get my rental cheaper.  And an oh well for the $50 coupon.  All good deals go poof.
> 
> Time for lunch!


Well that just means you got the best price on your flights outta the gate. Ps cute rugrat!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _StL, have a safe trip ...
> 
> how are you going to pass the time until you leave the house?_


*DW still has to finish packing and wants to get some laundry done and me I want to try to stay up as long as I can into Saturday so that I will be rested up to head out at 2am Sunday *


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> Cadillac people sent me a photo of my car on the track!  View attachment 175906


Drive it like you stole it!


----------



## macraven

StL is closer to the start of his trip

Hooray!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> StL is closer to the start of his trip
> 
> Hooray!


*Yes less than 16 hours til we hit the road *


----------



## Mrs bluer101

ky07 said:


> *Yes less than 16 hours til we hit the road *



Have a safe trip and lots of fun!


----------



## macraven

StL
I hope this is the bestest vacation ever!!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> StL
> I hope this is the bestest vacation ever!!


*Thanks Mac and Mrs Bluer and we always have a great time in Orlando and like DW says it's like our home away from home *


----------



## Mrs bluer101

ky07 said:


> *Thanks Mac and Mrs Bluer and we always have a great time in Orlando and like DW says it's like our home away from home *



We feel the same way. It is our second home. Lol

So I've been cooking since last night for the party for DS. I'm tired. I thought some of you would have come by to party with us. We will give more notice next party so more can show up. Lol


----------



## macraven

_by the time i get to your house mrs. Bluer, i'm sure food will be gone and i'll be put on clean up and dish duty jobs..

do hope the party went fine!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> _by the time i get to your house mrs. Bluer, i'm sure food will be gone and i'll be put on clean up and dish duty jobs..
> 
> do hope the party went fine!_



The party was great. DS had a great time. I would always make sure I had plenty of food for you. DH was on clean up and dish duty. Lol
I plan and cook he cleans it works good that way.


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday to young bluer   Glad he had a good party.


----------



## ky07

*This is crazy I am running on about 4 to five hours of sleep from last night and I can't sleep and have to start out at 2am and u am looking at a 12+ hour drive *


----------



## Robo56

Mrs bluer101 said:


> The party was great. DS had a great time. I would always make sure I had plenty of food for you. DH was on clean up and dish duty. Lol
> I plan and cook he cleans it works good that way.



Sounds like a fair trade off. Glad to hear little bluers party was a blast.  Little bluer


----------



## Robo56

ky07 said:


> *This is crazy I am running on about 4 to five hours of sleep from last night and I can't sleep and have to start out at 2am and u am looking at a 12+ hour drive *



Try to take a cat nap........ so you won't be to sleepy driving. You and your wife have a lovely safe vacation. You will have to give us a update on Universals new ride Kong. Have a great time.


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels!@ky

Meanwhile it dropped below 80 degrees tonight so of course the boys thought was to start a fire...

[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *This is crazy I am running on about 4 to five hours of sleep from last night and I can't sleep and have to start out at 2am and u am looking at a 12+ hour drive *



Have we started on the drive yet?
If you are still up, just hop in the car and take off now


----------



## macraven

Well Mrs bluer looks like I missed the party. 

Pencil me in for next year


----------



## macraven

Sitting up with Mr Mac and talking with him

He is leaving anytime now for an adventure 
This means I don't cook until he has returned home


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Sitting up with Mr Mac and talking with him
> 
> He is leaving anytime now for an adventure
> This means I don't cook until he has returned home


Party at Bluers next year!


----------



## macraven

I hope they have pizza for it


----------



## pcstang

I'm definitely in if pizza is involved!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I'm definitely in if pizza is involved!


Pizza is my favorite. No steak. But pizza is always a winner. Pizza party!!! Just don't let me cook it because that's how I got my burn this last time. 

Ah scratch that... If I avoided all the food I've burned myself while cooking I wouldn't eat.


----------



## schumigirl

Pizza and a fire pit.......can't ask for better!

Safe travels StL...........


Happy Fathers Day to all daddy's out there.........

Son got husband a couple of Star Wars tee shirts and a day for the two of them to go motor racing, he was thrilled with that! 

Grilling outside today after Grand Prix as it is hot and humid........yay! We have heat........may even get some thunderstorms as it is very humid for us. 

Have burgers with BBQ and spicy chicken........will make some salad and call it dinner. 

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Robo56

Happy Fathers Day to all the Sans Dad's. Your children will never forget the memories you are making with them at Universal


----------



## macraven

Happy daddy day to all


----------



## keishashadow

Hats off to all the dads here!  Enjoy it however floats ur boat

Stl has right idea to head south lol

My dude was scheduled daylight and midnight shifts today. Just enough time to come home and gobble the big ole lobster tails &  demonicos I'm tossing on grill.   First time I'm attempting grilling tails, split them and marinating in oil, butter and seasonings. Stuck a skewer in them and wrapped in foil. Fingers crossed. Too hot to broil or steam inside  hope it works eek


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Hats off to all the dads here!  Enjoy it however floats ur boat
> 
> Stl has right idea to head south lol
> 
> My dude was scheduled daylight and midnight shifts today. Just enough time to come home and gobble the big ole lobster tails &  demonicos I'm tossing on grill.   First time I'm attempting grilling tails, split them and marinating in oil, butter and seasonings. Stuck a skewer in them and wrapped in foil. Fingers crossed. Too hot to broil or steam inside  hope it works eek


My grill tongs are crossed for you! I hope they turn out well. 

Happy Father's Day to all the dads. Furdads... human dads, plant dads.... Whatever you father take a day and enjoy the glory! 

My sister and I went to a late showing of Finding Dory last night. We thought it was pretty good, but we're not tough movie critics. It is pretty similar to the first one, but much better than I expected after seeing a review on it. 

Think I will warm up some italian food I got on Friday night from our local place. That is if my sister hasn't eaten it.... I think I just heard her downstairs warming up up some of my food. Oy vay.


----------



## macraven

I'm trying to decide on which fast food drive thru to use for dinner tonight

Lucky you's that have a grill 
Need to shop for one


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Have we started on the drive yet?
> If you are still up, just hop in the car and take off now


*We started out at 1am and made it here in Orlando safe and sound *


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *We started out at 1am and made it here in Orlando safe and sound *


Now the fun starts


Enjoy


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> I hope they have pizza for it



Pizza it is then!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha........steak and lobster.......always a recipe for success. Hope it went well.......

StL.......yay, glad you made it safe and sound......have a blast!


We didn't grill. 

Rain stopped play today. It's like 2 different days.........rain and blowing a hoolie outside..........so, cooked inside......it's not the same. But food was still tasty.......

Watching The Conjuring 2 tonight.......hope it's good.....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm trying to decide on which fast food drive thru to use for dinner tonight
> 
> Lucky you's that have a grill
> Need to shop for one


Did you pleadge your allegiance to gas or charcoal?


----------



## macraven

Hands down only gas grill


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello peeps. 

I've been totally knackered today. Did a 27 mile hike for charity yesterday and it was a hoot, but very very tiring. 

Going to sleep now and speak tomorrow. Night everybody!


----------



## tinydancer09

It's been an interesting day so far... Called the house to say happy fathers day to dad and mom answered. Said dad left this morning to go move some things and hadn't heard from him. She's apparently let herself get sick enough to go to the ER. She was calling him to let him know and he he stopped and took her to the ER. Stomach issues... she's had it before. Now a renter just called and said the sliding glass door on the top master floor of our personal rental home just popped... This is hurricane glass. Takes a blow of a 4x4 at 200MPH or something. There's apparently a spider web crack all through it, but it hasn't shattered. Mom and Dad are not going to be pleased to hear this... It happens from time to time if the glass gets too hot or if the house sways too and fro from the winds.


----------



## macraven

Hope your mom is going to be okay and feeling better soon


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Hope your mom is going to be okay and feeling better soon


They did a ct and gave her some prescriptions. They wanted to keep her but she outright refused apparently. Lordy Lordy.... 

apparently the door has been cracked. I had no idea. Lightning struck the house over a year ago and cracked it. The whole door has to be replaced and the frame rebuilt. Said it'll happen this fall. You'd think they'd tell me these things.


----------



## tink1957

Healing thoughts for your mom tinyD 

Hope all the dads had a great day


----------



## macraven

_tinyD, who is going to fix the door this fall?
does your dad take care of that type of stuff?


due to all the talk about pizza, i made a pizza a couple of  hours ago.
frozen type as all places aroumd here were closed.._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _tinyD, who is going to fix the door this fall?
> does your dad take care of that type of stuff?
> 
> 
> due to all the talk about pizza, i made a pizza a couple of  hours ago.
> frozen type as all places aroumd here were closed.._


We've got a guy that's fixed another houses doors. He had to do the same- take it out, rebuild rhe frame, install new door. However, that house doesn't have hurricane glass and ours does. Not sure if he same guy can do it or if it takes a special guy. 

Typically speaking dad heads up maintenance on all the houses and has other people he can either delegate to or that are better at certain tasks.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Woh! Never heard of glass just popping with a spider cracking down it. That's crazy! I'm assuming the hurricane proof glass is more expensive? 

In UK we don't need hurricane proof. As long as it's water proof we are good! Haha.


----------



## macraven

_never lived where hurricanes would happen.

only lived where snow was the issue_


----------



## BagOLaughs

I did get stuck in a hurricane once, in Florida. It was Hurricane Francis but by the time it got to us it was only a very big tropical storm. 

Today after the massive walk I'm actually feeling really good! Usually I have blisters all over my feet and really sore muscles but i'm actually really good! Hopefully not famous last words! 

How deep does the snow get macraven?


----------



## Robo56

BagOLaughs said:


> I did get stuck in a hurricane once, in Florida. It was Hurricane Francis but by the time it got to us it was only a very big tropical storm.
> 
> Today after the massive walk I'm actually feeling really good! Usually I have blisters all over my feet and really sore muscles but i'm actually really good! Hopefully not famous last words!
> 
> How deep does the snow get macraven?



Wow! 27 miles is a really long walk. Glad to hear you are recovered this morning without blisters. That is a accomplishment to have completed such a marathon of a walk.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> Wow! 27 miles is a really long walk. Glad to hear you are recovered this morning without blisters. That is a accomplishment to have completed such a marathon of a walk.



Thank you! Ah I forgot to show my fitbit screen... take a look at this!

 

That's the most its ever recorded for me. A lot of steps!


----------



## Robo56

Morning sans family hope everyone is having a good start to their day. Having a big mug of coffee and trying to get going.

Hope all the fathers had a lovely Father's Day with lots of spoiling. 

Surprised my hubby with a family lunch at a local resturant.  He walked in and our son and local grandkids and grandkids from Kentucky where there. He had a great time visiting with everyone. 


Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  BagO was on the move.  That's a boatload of steps.

Well, the week-end come and went.  It's Monday, and yes it feels like it.  Few more days of school, and DD has said 4 or 5  curse words in the 10 minutes from when I woke her up.  Oh the nasty remarks when I told her to pack her own lunch.  Teen girls.  DS is doing good driving, but I have to teach him parallel parking.  That's a curb DS.   






  For us, summer starts around 6:30 tonight, go outside, this is the longest day of daylight. 

So, enjoy that big cup of coffee Robo and Mac.  I'm done my cup of tea, so off for some water.  It's going to be a steamy 93 today.  And the sun is out so brightly, sunglasses needed from the start of the day.


----------



## schumigirl

Well done Rachel.......that's some walk!!! Hope your weather was better than ours yesterday for your walk......


Gas grill people here too........had others and doesn't make a difference in taste.......just easier to clean.......well for DH to clean.........

Started off miserable this morning now it's beautiful........

Got DH home from work as he has awful cold. Told him not to head off this morning but insisted he would be fine...........he looks dreadful. Sent him straight to bed when he came in.

Nurse duties for me.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> So, enjoy that big cup of coffee Robo and Mac. I'm done my cup of tea, so off for some water. It's going to be a steamy 93 today. And the sun is out so brightly, sunglasses needed from the start of the day.



Ah, so jealous! Send some rays over here.



schumigirl said:


> Nurse duties for me.........



That's nice of you to look after him.


----------



## Robo56

BagOLaughs said:


> Thank you! Ah I forgot to show my fitbit screen... take a look at this!
> 
> View attachment 176439
> 
> That's the most its ever recorded for me. A lot of steps!



Impressive. If I calculated that right it was about 9 hour walk? Don't think I could have done something like that even in my younger fit years.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> That's nice of you to look after him.



I'm not the best nursemaid I have to say  but he is brilliant at taking care of me when I'm poorly so I make an effort.........


Can't believe how beautiful it is outside after such a horrible morning.......it's getting nicer and nicer as day goes on........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Carole sorry to hear your hubby is sick. Sure he will feel better soon, as he has a good nurse to look after him. 

Morning Lynne coffee is good. My large starbucks mug counts as two. Will enjoy it to last drop. Glad to year your having sunny warm weather enjoy.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> Impressive. If I calculated that right it was about 9 hour walk? Don't think I could have done something like that even in my younger fit years.



Good calculations you pretty much got it on the dot. It took us 9:50 with a stopping time of 1hr (there were check points spread throughout the walk and we had lunch too) so in total we walked for 8:50min. 

Oh my goodness eveyone... there is this strange, bright yellow thing in the sky... I don't know what it is. I've not seen it for a good couple of weeks.


----------



## macraven

Hey


----------



## Mrs bluer101

tinyD hope your mom is feeling better. 

Happy Monday everyone. Long day so far and it is only almost 1pm. Only thing keeping me going now is vacation in 12 days!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hey







Rachel........sent you some of our sunshine this afternoon........only fair to share........we have blue skies too now!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> They did a ct and gave her some prescriptions. They wanted to keep her but she outright refused apparently. Lordy Lordy....
> 
> apparently the door has been cracked. I had no idea. Lightning struck the house over a year ago and cracked it. The whole door has to be replaced and the frame rebuilt. Said it'll happen this fall. You'd think they'd tell me these things.


I hope your mom feels better soon!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon y'all! I hope all the DIS/dark sider days had a great weekend!

So who all has experienced Kong?


----------



## marciemi

Okay, sorry, spent the weekend in SC for my middle son's graduation from Nuclear Power School (pics at some point!).  Thanks so much for all the answers to my questions about the Uni hotels and EP/EE, etc.   My guys won't be here for it - it will just be me and DH and my 11-year-old nephew visiting from Boston for a couple days.  This is the only time he could come so we're dealing with the heat & crowds and hoping the EP helps out some.  I know he'll want to do the pools at least some but as Mac mentioned, due to the time constraint, I'll probably just stick with the one at our hotel (and not even let him know there are others) and hit it maybe late in the day both days for a break.  Didn't realize EE would be at 7am (YAWN!!) which means leaving here by about 5:30am to get there in time to check in and get checked into the hotel and to the park.  And this is after he flies in the night before around 9pm (meaning it'll be like 10-11 by the time we get home).  Yeah, we're going to be tired!

I did a Discovery Cove review on the DC forum but if anyone wants a link to it, you can follow here:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/discovery-cove-june-11-review.3520289/
We had a great time and I posted a link to a bunch of pics there.  

We also spent a couple days at SW and Aquatica and rode Mako twice in the front row!  Really great coaster but not worth the wait at this point so since his 14 days are now expired, DH & I will just wait until the masses leave and ride again in September or so!

Off to Epcot to hit the new Soarin - Woo!


----------



## marciemi

Okay, going to try to post the pics from the Navy Nuclear Power School graduation - hope it works!  Made the first one big so you can see him and the rest as thumbnails in case you want to click to see them:


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to DS.  A great achievement for him, Marcie.  Thanks for the nice picture.

Bag0 - sending you some of the sun rays.  It's been sunny all day so far.

TinyD- hope Mom and all are doing well.  

Robo- yum, a double size coffee cup, I have a large one I use when I want a big cup of tea.

Hey Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Marci...........


Almost bedtime here and you can certainly see it's the longest day.........still very light outside. Have to choose between letting air in with windows open or pull blackout curtains over the blinds.........curtains are so thick if I close them no air will get in.......but if I don't it'll be light in our room 

Just glad we have some heat again.........

The patient will hopefully sleep regardless.........bless him......


----------



## macraven

_not been one of best days but will come back later tonight and play ketchup._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _not been one of best days but will come back later tonight and play ketchup._



Aw, that sort of day sux big time
The sun will come up, tomorrow...
Channeling the longest day today & Annie

Speedy recoveries to the sickies!

Marci I enjoyed the pics, hats off to your DS!!!  Looks like you snagged a good spot for the dolphin ones.  I'm going to guess you enjoyed it.

Waiting for a cold front to come thru, m-u-g-g-y & hot. 

Hair nice & blonde.  Got hi-test keratin blowout.  Not allowed to wash it for several days.  Guess I need to find a shower cap in order to get the zillion little hairs off me from haircut.  There has to be a better system than a cape out there.


----------



## tinydancer09

BagOLaughs said:


> I did get stuck in a hurricane once, in Florida. It was Hurricane Francis but by the time it got to us it was only a very big tropical storm.
> 
> Today after the massive walk I'm actually feeling really good! Usually I have blisters all over my feet and really sore muscles but i'm actually really good! Hopefully not famous last words!
> 
> How deep does the snow get macraven?


Hurricane francis knocked out power to our house in GA for 3 days and then another one followed closed behind. Or was Francis the one who followed close to the first one? Cant remember. Just know it was hot and we were without power for at least 3 days. Thankfully we had a generator to power half the house and the fridge/freezer. 


macraven said:


> _never lived where hurricanes would happen.
> 
> only lived where snow was the issue_


You can definitely feel the effects where you are! It'll probably be a TS or TD before it would get to you though. Can still cause lots of flooding though.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _not been one of best days but will come back later tonight and play ketchup._



Mac hope your evening gets better. Sending good thoughts your way 

I say all us girls celebrate summer solstice at Stonehenge. Put put on white summer dresses, flower garlands in our hair, dance barefoot with candles and chant whatever makes us happy 

LOL I think my steroids are giving me to much thought energy 

Or we could always have cocktails and stumble around Stonehenge 

Enjoy the extra daylight everyone 

Marci great pictures of your sons graduation. Congratulations to the graduate.

Tinyd hope your mom feels better soon.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

marciemi said:


> Okay, going to try to post the pics from the Navy Nuclear Power School graduation - hope it works!  Made the first one big so you can see him and the rest as thumbnails in case you want to click to see them:
> View attachment 176498
> 
> View attachment 176497 View attachment 176499 View attachment 176500


WOW!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Mac hope your evening gets better. Sending good thoughts your way
> 
> I say all us girls celebrate summer solstice at Stonehenge. Put put on white summer dresses, flower garlands in our hair, dance barefoot with candles and chant whatever makes us happy
> 
> LOL I think my steroids are giving me to much thought energy
> 
> Or we could always have cocktails and stumble around Stonehenge
> 
> Enjoy the extra daylight everyone
> 
> Marci great pictures of your sons graduation. Congratulations to the graduate.
> 
> Tinyd hope your mom feels better soon.


I'm game!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I hope your evening improves Mac


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello!

What a great graduation Pic @marciemi!

Mac-hope the night goes better as day nearly gone!

I have the margaritas for dancing in the moonlight--leftover from board meeting tonite. 

Missed first hour of American Ninja Warrior-hoping to see former intern of ours compete (if "Jon" does get on ya'll will probably here me cheering him on LOL)


----------



## macraven

_i don't have the energy to go back and say hi to everyone but do want to say to marcie, that is a lovely picture of your son.
i know you are proud of all your boys.

i can remember when i met up with your family in gurnee for great america.
they boys were young and so polite.
it was a fun day we had together.

doesn't seem that long ago they were littles.....
time has gone by fast and have always enjoyed your christmas letter with updates on how the boys were doing.
the past few years it was about them becoming men and finishing up their education and military training.

so nice to read about them still._


----------



## macraven

_i don't think St L got the memo he was to give us heads up about his trip while he was there...........hmmm

hope he is having loads of fun at the darkside!_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by...........

Yay Keisha is blonde again..........glad you're happy with it!

Robo and MonyK..........was a bit rainy at Stonehenge yesterday apparently........but hey, still up for cocktails......

Hope StL is having a blast 


It's amazing what you can do on 2 hours sleep.........or what feels like 2 hours sleep........

2 loads of laundry, grocery shop, made chicken soup for lunch for the patient and making little dumplings right now for soup, vacuumed and washed wooden floors........this afternoon volunteered to take a neighbour to railway station......68 years old and going hiking in some country I don't think I've even heard of........she's a farmer so made of hardy stuff, and then pick up friend from hospital appointment.........maybe I'll sleep tonight as patient is going to one of the spare rooms.........

On the plus side we have low 70 temps today and sun is kinda shining.........

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

yep, last day of school for my little one.  Not a good morning riser, so I'll be hearing lots of curse words and complaints starting in September.  The high school starts 1/2 hour earlier than the middle school.  Sigh, 10th grade, here she comes!






Ohhh, Mac, I hope today is much better.  Maybe Robo will share her steroids.

Schumi, hope DH is feeling better.  

HeHe, Keisha:






I guess you're ready for that Fabio commercial.  

Here's for Robo:






  I think that's the Bluers in the background.

So, for another steamy summer day, with storms to the left and storms to the right, we may be swimming in the rain, if it decides to come straight.  Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe, who gets the storm today?  

With the sun shining so bright, even with fluffy clouds in the sky, I am off for my second cup of tea.  I need caffeine. Well, chocolate too.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Tuesday is worse than Monday. At least Monday you expect to be bad, Tuesday is like a bad sequel to an already bad movie.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lawds I am ready for a vacation. Alone. With no responsibilities. Thinking a tent on the beach will do. 

Did y'all see the wait time for the frozen nonsense at Epcot?   I hope this doesn't ruin the vibes at Epcot. We loved the slow paced peacefulness there.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I hope your evening improves Mac




_if i could get to sleep it would be better wouldn't it......lol

_
_wow thought I posted this early morning _

_Better late than never_

_Yea Tuesday can be worse than mondays days bagolaughs but Wednesday can hit harder than Tuesday's. Etc_

_Hope you day gets better_

_Sitting in my car waiting for son to come out from the barber shop _
_Hope he comes soon as I need to, well, I drank 4 cups of coffee before I left......._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Sleep is such a beautiful thing!


----------



## macraven

It's 90 degrees and I have the car running for the ac

Which will come first, an oops or car run out of gas 



I thought of that when Sharky mentioned long ride waits at epcot's frozen ride

Sharky you can pitch your tent in my back yard
Just don't have it on one of my fire ants mounds


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Sleep is such a beautiful thing!



I've heard that expression before... But it is not in my vocabulary


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac.  I hope you get a good night sleep tonight.  Hope you're home from the air conditioned car and relaxing in your air conditioned home.  Was so muggy last night, the AC ran most of it.  It's when my electric bill decides to play double digits.  

Well, still very sunny, and HOT.   Took a walk and I needed a big cup of ice.  Welcome to summer.

Booked DC.  That's the kids' Christmas present.  Well, that and the vacation.  Now to keep checking the airfare and rental.  I have at least made peace with the rates I do have.  But I still like a bargain.

Enjoy the day, all!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Hope everyone survived Monday...DD and I usually get Tuesday off so we have margarita Mondays.  Last night was watermelon margaritas and grilled hot dogs since I was feeling lazy.  It starts the week off right.

Carole, tell Tom I hope he feels better soon...there's always Jack to  help him make it through.

We need StL to check in and tell us about Kong...hope he's having a blast.

Sharky...Epcot is my favorite park..I too hope that they don't ruin it with Maelstrom 2.

Hope your airfare goes down like it did for us Lynne...keep checking.

Let's see if I'm all caught up...poor mac can't sleep...Janet is a blond beauty again...Bago hates Tuesday and MonyK is joining us for margaritas...oh and Marcie congrats to your son...I know you are so proud of the man he has become.

Hot, hot, hot here as mac said...I was going to cut the grass today but am rethinking my plans in favor of AC.

Have a terrific Tuesday homies


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Malestrom 2 Love it!


----------



## schumigirl

Will do Vicki..............thanks......he won't need much encouragement for a little nip of JD...........I'm on red wine tonight .........on a Tuesday too......... Think he's marginally better tonight but banning him from work till Friday where he has a couple of unmissable meetings he has to chair..........until then.......I'm on nurse and sympathy duties........

Leave the grass if it's too hot Vicki.......it'll still be there........

Strange day today.........

Wednesday tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_lynne cats can sleep anywhere.....

i have two and the strangest places they find to curl up at is amazing
one thing about cats, they wake up out of a sound sleep when they hear me pop the lid to a can of cat food.


hungry or not, they come running to the kitchen

_
_reminds me of my boys doing that too _


----------



## macraven

_still hot where i am but no complaints at all....
i could still be up North and dealing with limited summers there.

has been hot the past days.
97 two days ago but we have cooled down to 91 today.
day after tomorrow weather man states back to 97 here.

i grew up without ac and only an attic fan which worked fine.
the house we bought has ac and i just don't notice the heat all that much.
but, i don't go play in the dirt outside until the evening or early mornings.

my only complaint is the lack of rain.
we killed a lot of weeds in the spring in the front yard and have to reseed later this year.
without any rain, the ground is rock hard.

tossed out the notion of having the front sodded.
don't want to spend a fortune on the water bill 


now i have to decide which drive thru for dinner tonight......lol_


----------



## marciemi

We're heading in tomorrow evening to ride Maelstrom 2 - I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## macraven

_pinkie swear?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _still hot where i am but no complaints at all....
> i could still be up North and dealing with limited summers there.
> 
> has been hot the past days.
> 97 two days ago but we have cooled down to 91 today.
> day after tomorrow weather man states back to 97 here.
> 
> i grew up without ac and only an attic fan which worked fine.
> the house we bought has ac and i just don't notice the heat all that much.
> but, i don't go play in the dirt outside until the evening or early mornings.
> 
> my only complaint is the lack of rain.
> we killed a lot of weeds in the spring in the front yard and have to reseed later this year.
> without any rain, the ground is rock hard.
> 
> tossed out the notion of having the front sodded.
> don't want to spend a fortune on the water bill
> 
> 
> now i have to decide which drive thru for dinner tonight......lol_


Zaxbys! Do you have a Zaxbys? lol


----------



## macraven

Sure do but it's not on my like list

Many around here love it but I lean more to Bojangles


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Sure do but it's not on my like list
> 
> Many around here love it but I lean more to Bojangles


I lived next to one of those in college and never tried about it. Apparently it's very popular, but I never heard of it until then. It compares more to KFC and Popeye's to me rather than Zaxby's. Zax is in the same chicken category as Chick Fil A to me.


----------



## marciemi

Is Zaxby's any good?  Not really a chicken fan (as in KFC type).  We tried Pollo Tropical this past weekend and were less than impressed.  Is it worth a try?


----------



## macraven

TinyD. We have chik fil A also in town

It's either chicken places or bbq  here

Oh we do have a kfc in town also


I've never been a chicken fan but the others in the family love chicken

I usually hit the bbq places
Pork is my poisen


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Is Zaxby's any good?  Not really a chicken fan (as in KFC type).  We tried Pollo Tropical this past weekend and were less than impressed.  Is it worth a try?


I personally enjoy it... but it's a greasy fried chicken. The main draw is the Zax sauce which is kind of a spicy thousand island type thing. They have crinkle cut fries with fry seasoning on them (kind of like lawry's if you know what that is.) Kind of like chick fil a but.... more flavor? 
I'm not a huge fan of KFC. I'd much rather fry it myself or get it from Publix. Or our local place here that does good fried chicken. 
They're all super greasy and I can't handle much grease without a gall bladder.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Is Zaxby's any good?  Not really a chicken fan (as in KFC type).  We tried Pollo Tropical this past weekend and were less than impressed.  Is it worth a try?



I tried all the chicken joints in my area only because I was out voted and hungry ...lol

The family likes both Bojangles and zaxby  a lot


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD. We have chik fil A also in town
> 
> It's either chicken places or bbq  here
> 
> Oh we do have a kfc in town also
> 
> 
> I've never been a chicken fan but the others in the family love chicken
> 
> I usually hit the bbq places
> Pork is my poisen


I do love BBQ!!! Much easier on the stomach and can be healthy... healthier if you try hard enough. The BBQ isn't the part that's bad for you- it's what you eat with it or on it that is! So when I'm craving something out, but yet not greasy (in the fried sense) I go BBQ. We have a local place here that I adore. It closed down my Senior year of high school. The son retired from the military and opened it back up my senior year of college. I always tell people they couldn't survive without me in town so they just had to close down for those 4 years 

And for the record I love all the (edible... american edible) farm animals. Not a fan of sea animals except Oysters and Crab. Cow, chicken, pig, bison...


----------



## macraven

I did not know you lost your gall bladder

Long ago?


----------



## macraven

Just turned in the local news

10:00 and it is 86 now

No complaints but the ac is on of course 

I tell you anywhere you would go in my area, you'll find bbq places
Brisket, pork and chicken bbq places

And it's good


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I did not know you lost your gall bladder
> 
> Long ago?


Yep! At the ripe ole age of 22 I had my gall bladder removed. Hyda scan showed it only had 1% function. When we realized that we determined that it probably "went bad" when I was in middle school. That's around the time that I stopped being able to eat fatty dairy. I can still eat cheese oddly enough.... But milk (my family drank whole milk), ice cream, creams, anything liquid dairy or extremely high fat (extra extra cheese pizza.. YUM) was not so great for me. I'd get sick. I stopped eating breakfast because "it made me sick to eat that early." In all reality we had always eaten cereal for breakfast and... WHOLE MILK! I was also going through a LOT of pain in middle school in that area, but you know... being a girl and in middle school. We just assumed it was growing pains and female troubles. Apparently it was probably my gall bladder dying.... I didn't have much pain out of it again after that though. Just haven't been able to eat a lot of foods without feeling terrible or getting sick. I always just thought that I was lactose intolerant. Then I realized I could have skim milk without any problems so it couldn't be lactose problems... That's when we started doing tests and realized my dear poor gall bladder was dead. No stones thankfully. Removed the sucker. Hasn't really helped me much. I gain weight a lot quicker and I get nauseous a lot. Not sure how they really relate considering my gall bladder was literally shriveled into nothing. My surgeon said it looked like a raisin. 



macraven said:


> Just turned in the local news
> 
> 10:00 and it is 86 now
> 
> No complaints but the ac is on of course
> 
> I tell you anywhere you would go in my area, you'll find bbq places
> Brisket, pork and chicken bbq places
> 
> And it's good


Here too. We have 3 within 2 blocks. Another 3-4 past the railroad tracks......... I hear those are good......... 

I had frozen pizza for dinner. Ate 4 small squares and then my phone rang and e-mail had 10 messages in it. Now it's cold pizza once hot once frozen pizza. Not so great anymore.... Guess wine will have to do.


----------



## Bluer101

We have Zaxby's here too. I prefer chic filet or pdq. 

Just swinging by to say hi. Been extremely busy here in S FL. We had DS birthday party, Father's Day, big issues at work, busy getting ready for vacation, and had to start physical therapy with my back again. Just crazy down here, never a dull moment. 

I can see myself relaxing poolside at RPR, hanging with pcstang, eating Bula, strolling around CW and parks can't get better than that.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> We have Zaxby's here too. I prefer chic filet or pdq.
> 
> Just swinging by to say hi. Been extremely busy here in S FL. We had DS birthday party, Father's Day, big issues at work, busy getting ready for vacation, and had to start physical therapy with my back again. Just crazy down here, never a dull moment.
> 
> I can see myself relaxing poolside at RPR, hanging with pcstang, eating Bula, strolling around CW and parks can't get better than that.


knocking  your back out of wack again riding roller coasters...... ahh yes I can see it now.
At least... that's what I'd do.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you need and ready for a vacation bluer!

You will be so relaxed at UO 
Have fun with pcstang in July

Can't believe it's coming so soon for you
Well you probably can't believe it is still far away


----------



## macraven

TinyD
Oh my goodness!
Glad they finally got the gall bladder removed
Took them long enough to figure it out

Bet you were miserable having pains from it for a long time


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD
> Oh my goodness!
> Glad they finally got the gall bladder removed
> Took them long enough to figure it out
> 
> Bet you were miserable having pains from it for a long time


Nah. Only hurt me in middle school. Maybe.. I mean it really could have been growing pains and you know.. middle school girl problems. May have been both. Who knows! Didn't hurt me after that other than not being able to eat what I wanted. I can't say my inability to eat a lot of greasy foods is a bad thing though... I do love junk foods so it's probably for the best that  my body hates them. 

I think I'm jumping off here for the night. I predict an early morning tomorrow. Took 4 bookings in the last hour and I bet they'll be calling me in the morning to pay me. 
Chopping my hair off tomorrow. I'd like to say that "it's just hair".... but unfortunately I love my long hair so it's still a bit of a anxious moment. It WILL grow back though. Someone tell me this in a week when I'm not happy with my hair cut. Also remind me of some happy kid/woman with a new wig who appreciates and needs/wants my hair more than I do. Kay? Also might be helpful to remind me that I've been cussing my hair all spring and summer  Moral support from the SANs.


----------



## macraven

cut your hair
it will grow back.

i did that with mine in november

i donate my hair about about every 4 years to locks of love.


----------



## tink1957

TinyD...I bet you look cute with short hair.

It will grow back and it's awesome that you and mac donate to a great cause...my hair is too thin and scraggly to do it.

Besides, it will be cool for the summer.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Tiny D that's a really nice thing to do, donate your hair. It's lovely. I know what you mean about not wanting to give up long hair. 

Ummmmm so much talk about food. You know I've never tried any of those places during my trips to the states. Popeyes, Chik fil a, never been. I always see the TV ads in the hotel room tho. 

I can't believe a 5 hour queue for Frozen in Epcot. OMG. And it was out in the sun, just the odd sun umbrella dotted along the line. Hot hot hot! I could make some bad joke about queueing in that heat when the ride is called frozen but... you know.


----------



## Lynne G

Food, Food.  Yep, I don't mind eating most animals, and really like BBQ too.  We have quite a few BBQ places, and most are mom and pops.  So, all different styles.  My kids like the brisket the best, but pulled pork or chicken I would eat too.  All right, you guys are getting me hungry.  

My poor ipad died, so Apple is repairing it, and will send it back to my home.  I hope the warranty is still good.  I am so lost without it.  Phone tapping is not my idea of fun, even though my ipad tapping isn't much better.

And, there was 81 mph winds, tornado sighted, roofs torn off, electricity off for over a thousand homes, golf ball size hail.  Yep, that nasty storm hit south and east of us.  Our area, less than 20 miles away, a bone dry nothing.  Had to water the droopy flowers and tomato plants.  Rain to come tomorrow night.  We'll see.

Well, it is Wednesday, and Keisha needs her camel reminder:











  So, enjoy that cup of coffee and relax, it's the summer time.

Bluer, hope you back feels better.  

Schumi, hope DH is feeling better too.

And TinyD, a raisin?  Ugh, what a bad feeling during your younger years.  At least you know what food to eat now.  Nice to donate to locks of love.  DD has donated several times so far.  She's in the long hair phase right now.  I assume, she'll get mad, and have it all chopped off one of these days.  Short hair for the summer is so much cooler.


----------



## keishashadow

Never met a camel I didn't like.  Still have box stuffed somewhere with tons of the old Joe Camel stuff before they decided he wasn't appropriate.

They say a cold front came thru last night, must've missed it, still feels sticky to me. Today supposed to be playground day w/GD, wheee.  Figure she'll last an hour.

Had to laugh, received one of those bogus, threatening phone calls just now.  Identifies as IRS, yadda yadda, at the end they say, call us back quickly before we take action & then say "take care".  Funny enough but feel for elderly who tend to be taken in by these scammers.  Seems everytime we travel (and provide our home # to hotels/tour operators etc.) our info is sold and the solicitations begin anew. You block them and then another rash comes thru.   Arrgh Considering cutting the land line entirely, rarely use it.  Grandfathered into old contract with ATT on cells, hate to bump up the minutes and lose the data.  Hmmm

Lynne yes so weird that isolated storm, likely tornados.  Hunker down, we're supposed to get awful storms tomorrow.  Not sure why but your comment "I don't mind eating most animals" gave me giggles.

Marci looking forward to your thots on Frozen.  Maelstrom was a fav, so kitschy.  Figure it will just be a new overlay.  Why it takes Disney so long as to constructiing anything is ridiculous compared to other parks.

BagO - as early as able, booked Frozen FP for August.  Earliest time 4:55 pm.  Um ok, that just means we can do MK first.  PM EMH, Epcot is always hot, worse in summer, might as well delay arriving until late afternoon as far as I'm concerned.   Soarin thus far seems to be a distant 2nd in the tier one arena there.  Next time somebody questions the merits of FOTL or Express Pass @ Universal they need to do a like comparison.

TinyD - good luck with the haircut, unless donated to locks of love, anything over 6 six inches is wasted.  That's the 'cut off' here.  Very picky locally, will not take any chemically treated hair hmmph, leaves me out.  Post a pic of your new 'do.

Mac - 4 cups of Java & killing time in a car is a big roll of the dice, eek.

Good day all


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Tiny D that's a really nice thing to do, donate your hair. It's lovely. I know what you mean about not wanting to give up long hair.
> 
> Ummmmm so much talk about food. You know I've never tried any of those places during my trips to the states. Popeyes, Chik fil a, never been. I always see the TV ads in the hotel room tho.
> 
> I can't believe a 5 hour queue for Frozen in Epcot. OMG. And it was out in the sun, just the odd sun umbrella dotted along the line. Hot hot hot! I could make some bad joke about queueing in that heat when the ride is called frozen but... you know.


Well, I've never seen frozen or interested in it so I have no idea why that line is so long
Having 4 boys  we did nothing with Disney princesses but always did Snow White ride at mk


----------



## macraven

Janet never heard that before 
I have donated to locks of love since the 1970's
And have hair colored
In the shop up north took chemically colored hair
Maybe it is a regional thing in your area?

Lynne I feel your pain of doing post, emails, text on cell phones
I can't colorize my ramblings on the cell either
Love using a regular keyboard on my iMac 
And it has auto correct 
Hope the shop saves your iPad


----------



## schumigirl

Gall bladder free here too......best thing I ever had done.......got my life back.......

Never got Frozen here either.........wouldn't wait 5 hours for anything.......crazy.

Janet, scammers are a nuisance here too.......yep, feel for the older peeps who have no clue. We do still get the obvious ones where an Indian guy called "John" or "Matt" from "the Internet" says I have a virus on my computer and he needs my passwords and bank details to fix it.........lol.........the nasty part of me sometimes plays along so far..........act all concerned........then laugh...........they never call back funnily enough 

Dh still not better, maybe a little.........but not great. Will be home all week I think. 

So far today, had heat and clouds.........humid and dull........hoping for a thunderstorm to clear the air.......but the sea is so calm looking. Don't think we will.....

Wanting to head to mac's for BBQ food now..........we all having chicken stir fried in teriyaki sauce and noodles......but want BBQ now........


----------



## cam757

Hello All, I just wanted to come from the shadows and say hello. I have been lurking for a while and enjoy reading this thread.  USO has become a favorite of ours. Although, we only go every other year we really do enjoy USO and have made RPR our home away from home.  Thankfully, we will have a nice visit in August.  We will spend 2 nights at AKL and then 7 nights at RPR.  Our longest vacation yet....I am the planner of our family so I have a few surprises in store for my DH, DS and DN (nephew).  I did have to let DH in on our stay at AKL as he is not a fan of Disney so I wanted to prepare him. He does love nature and animals so I think AKL will be okay.  I am also planning a side trip to Tampa to watch the Rays play the Red Sox.  Our first MLB game.  I would love to do a TR but I recognize my limitations and being organized enough to put that together would certainly test me. We will see.  Anyway, I enjoy this thread and all the great information that has been provided on the other Universal threads. I have learned a great deal.  Whenever any of my friends tell me they are visiting WDW or USO, DIS is the first place I send them.  Thanks to everyone that has spent the time to put all that great information together!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello Cam!!! Nice you came out of the shadows


----------



## Lynne G

Cam!  Stay awhile.  There's always something about nothing we chat about.  All of us love USO. Though the Portofino is my favorite hotel, my budget usually puts us at RPR, so we like that hotel a lot too.  Happy planning!


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks for the hair support. I've done it before. This time I think I'm going to donate to Pantene. Off to get it all clean and ready to be cut. 
Think I'm going to follow in mac's shoes and start doing it every 4 years or so. I like long hair... so if I start growing it out every time I chop it off I'll only be with short hair for a year... And hopefully I'm helping someone out. They do say about 70-80% of hair that's donated can't be used though. Really hope I'm one that can. Hair dresser says my hair is healthy enough.


----------



## macraven

_A big  to our 
Newest homie


cam757

Love having you join us
Once you have posted here, you are one of us
I love adding homies to the family_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, TinyD, DD gets it short, and now it's been about a year and a half since she donated 12 inches, and it's down to her waist.  I don't know if her hair's been used before, but the one place our hairdresser sends the hair to, only makes kids' wigs.  I am sure wherever your hair will go, they will appreciate the donation.  It's nice of Mac to do donations too. 

Bad thing with my DD's hair being long, all the soccer girls, including her, pony tail it during games. So many girls have the same pony tail and hair color, I have to look at the jersey number and cleats to see who is who. 

It's been cloudy then sunny, and now just muggy hot.


----------



## marciemi

From what I'm reading, not much optimism for getting on Frozen today. Latest reports are that they evacuated everyone and are draining the ride. Guess we'll see!  Heading to the airport to pick up a kiddo first.


----------



## schumigirl

I know how that dog feels.........it is muggy here.......so hot! Not complaining though.......never complain about heat as we don't get this very often..........


 To cam757.......... Nice to have you join us and nice to know the threads on here have been helpful to you..........

You should try a trip report.......we love seeing new folks write them......saves reading the same old faces........lol I include myself in that pile.......



Trying to cool down.......ended up with salad for dinner as it was too hot to even stir fry.........so popped out and bought some fresh salads, shrimp and smoked salmon.......BBQ chicken for Kyle........nice. 

Dh is at least moving a little tonight...........he got a real nasty cold this time........he is not really a "manflu" type of guy.......when he's ill, he's ill. 

More football tonight as it's the European championships......not really football fans in this house, but this and the World Cup are about it.........may have a glass of wine to help me get through it........


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> From what I'm reading, not much optimism for getting on Frozen today. Latest reports are that they evacuated everyone and are draining the ride. Guess we'll see!  Heading to the airport to pick up a kiddo first.




Seems like it won't stand up to the summer crowds.  What an annoyance, after the huge line, only to see the ride not working right.  Safe trip to the airport.  Always nice to retrieve a kid.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

marciemi said:


> From what I'm reading, not much optimism for getting on Frozen today. Latest reports are that they evacuated everyone and are draining the ride. Guess we'll see!  Heading to the airport to pick up a kiddo first.


Wonder what's going on?


----------



## Robo56

Cam757


----------



## marciemi

Unfortunately we haven't had internet all day here at home and our cable idiots are telling us it'll be a week before they have anyone out here. If we unplug both the router and the modem, wait a minute, and then replug in we sometimes get a minute or two of Internet. Per Summit "it's an intermittent signal". Yeah, if you mean it works 1 out of every 100 minutes. So I'm stuck on a phone here. 

We did get on Frozen!  30 minute wait almost exactly, even with a FPP. It was enjoyable - certainly comparable to say Pooh at MK. I was never a huge Maelstrom fan so think it was an improvement but not a "Wow, can't miss it!" ride going forward. We have 2 more FPP's for it later this week while 2 of the boys are home then probably won't bother with it again until our oldest comes home (if we can get a FPP) or if someone visits with young Frozen fans!


----------



## macraven

_i'll wait awhile for cam to post more as i don't want to say right now the nickname i thought for her.

i know many of you are talking about the hot weather you are having.

i just love hot and humid weather so this is my type of climate to be in georgia.

today it was 97 and at 10:30 pm we were down to 89
temps will hold for the next 2 days and another chance of rain on the weekend.
HA!  they said that before and it has missed my part of where i am at.

last week the showers stopped a block from our house.
so, i have had to water the flowers frequently.

Frozen?
the only thing i know about it is two sisters, one good and one not as good.
sounds like my type of friend.....lol

other than that, i'm clueless but you don't have to fill me in as i could google it.

it won't be one of the FP i will be trying for when i can book mine.

still no word from St L
guess that means he is having a great time at the darkside.


TinyD, i always donate to Locks of Love.
the shop i was going to has a rep that picks up the donated hair regularly.
this salon does free haircuts in the month of february for Locks of Love.

i never went during the free time as my stylist did only works on appointments and no walk ins.

got caught up today in and out of the house on errands.
one of these days i will clean the house......_


----------



## Monykalyn

@schumigirl - hope the DH feels better soon!

Yay for Frozen report @marciemi !
We aren't huge Frozen fans here either but I did snag a FP+ in 2014 for our planned late MK night-my son provided one of the funniest moments ever when he very loudly announced (in line and right in front of the Princesses) that "I am NOT a princess fan". He was 9. The Princesses and CM's handled it wonderfully and and even got him to smile. Star Wars is more his speed-Darth Goofy sleeps on his bed every night.

@tinydancer09 -Oldest DD is going next week to chop her waist length curly hair off. She wants it cut to above her shoulders but I am encouraging to at least go to middle of shoulder blades. She has had long hair for so long I don't want her to regret a drastic change.

Planning on taking middle DD to Silver Dollar City for a few hours tomorrow for some mom and middle child time She is my thrill junky so we will hit all the coasters. Need to remember to take the Chill pads so we don't completely melt.

May be going to St Louis this weekend. DH is delivering our old oven to a friend and picking up a riding lawn mower from his dad. We realized as we were talking that this may be the only free weekend all summer to get to St Louis. My mom has been sick-fighting lymphoma-so with poor blood counts we haven't been able to see her (risk of infection). She is now a couple months post chemo and doing great-latest scan showed cancer free! So we'd like to take them out to celebrate as she has been housebound for months. 

@macraven - one advantage to having kids at home and off all summer is they have more chores to do-house is usually clean and they start laundry. I still do bathrooms though as otherwise they don't get clean like I like them clean.

@Lynne G we are hot muggy and melting here too!


----------



## tinydancer09

For now I like it. We'll see how I feel after I wash and style it on my own. Will probably hate it for a couple weeks and then get used to it. 

Now to find some dinner (at 11:30pm...) and then catch up on the PC


----------



## macraven

_you are beautiful !!

the cut is good, you wear it well.

still have the length and it hangs nicely.

you will start loving the new look by morning...or the day after....maybe two days, but you will like it.


my hair was past my butt when i got it cut in November.
i had no problem adjusting to it, i felt free for the first time in 4 years.
no longer did i have to braid my hair in order to sleep once it was whacked off.

i hated it when my hair would get caught under my arm when i was sleeping.
i turned in my sleep and would wake up when the hair did not move with me...

anyhoot, you will get used to it and well, hair grows...._


----------



## macraven

_MonyK, i hope your mom has a full recovery and gets her strength back real soon.
i was not aware of your mom and her treatment.
cancer is a very ugly word...
prayers said.


that is going to be a happy time you will have and be able to take you parents out when you visit them.
going to be exciting for all of youse!

if your daughter has real curly type of hair, she might be better having the cut at the shoulders or a tad longer 
the hair might pull up higher if it curls more with the weight off.

where do you cross over to st louis when coming from your direction?
the most southern bridge across ?

have a great weekend if i don't see you before then.
_


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> TinyD...I bet you look cute with short hair.
> 
> It will grow back and it's awesome that you and mac donate to a great cause...my hair is too thin and scraggly to do it.
> 
> Besides, it will be cool for the summer.


Yeah, thats why I wanted to go ahead and do it now. If I didn't in a couple months I'd say "it's almost winter I'll keep it til summer!" 
It will grow back.. it always does. Thank you for the support!



BagOLaughs said:


> Tiny D that's a really nice thing to do, donate your hair. It's lovely. I know what you mean about not wanting to give up long hair.
> 
> Ummmmm so much talk about food. You know I've never tried any of those places during my trips to the states. Popeyes, Chik fil a, never been. I always see the TV ads in the hotel room tho.
> 
> I can't believe a 5 hour queue for Frozen in Epcot. OMG. And it was out in the sun, just the odd sun umbrella dotted along the line. Hot hot hot! I could make some bad joke about queueing in that heat when the ride is called frozen but... you know.


Thanks I don't have all the money in the world to give away so I try to do alternative things.. like hair. Donating hair is free. 
And yes FOOD! It's my favorite thing to talk about. Had a lady coming down from Canada for the winter and the thing she was most looking forward to about the states was shopping at a Piggly Wiggly... I just didn't even know what to say!!! lol (it's a TINY grocery store with a funny name incase you didn't know.)

@Lynne G Glad the tornado missed you but sorry for those that it did. I also do the same thing with my hair. Thats why I didn't want to wait another year. I have been getting so fed up with it... It takes so long to blow dry and take care of. Since I work at home I don't have a set morning schedule. I found myself delaying getting my hair wet longer and longer because I didn't want to take the time to dry it!!! haha terrible. Thats when you KNOW it's time to cut it!


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow I agree about the anything over 6 inches is wasted. The smallest amount I've found is 8 inches here. Pantene accepts 8 inches and someone I looked at DID accept chemically treated hair. Can't remember who though... Or maybe it was just dyed hair. I'm not sure.. is that the same thing!? Haha all I ever do to my hair is cut it so I have no idea about any of that.
Are you on the Do Not Call List? if so that's just annoying.

@schumigirl I'm glad you had better luck with the gall bladder removal than I did! My doctor said it's usually about 50/50... some get better some dont. I didn't... but had they left it in there I could have gotten an infection apparently. Who knows.

@cam757 welcome to the SANS! Stick around a while. We have fun around here. Sometimes just talking about grills... sometimes setting me up with people's sons.... KIDDING! Grab a drink and relax the SANS way 

@Lynne G I'm jealous of how fast her hair grows! Mine is pretty slow. Once it gets to a certain length it moves to a snails pace. The thing about the soccer ponytails makes me laugh. Dad used to always ask if my dance class purposely all had the same length hair. The only way he could pick me out is the fact that I was so much shorter than everyone else. You should get her a neon colored ribbon that matches her uniform. That might help! Or neon socks. Someone's track son has neon socks so they can spot them... cant remember who.

@marciemi You have my attention. They're draining frozen! Wonder what happened. ... Just got your later post. It's been so long since I rode that ride I can't really remember it. I always remember liking it though. Interested to see the frozen make over in September when we are there for my birthday.

@macraven I did locks of love last time, but have heard really great things about Pantenes. They donate specifically to women going through cancer treatments that lose their hair. I've known a lot of women to be effected by breast cancer so I tend to focus my energy towards that.

@Monykalyn I would definitely encourage her to go longer than shorter. You can always go back the next week and cut more off. Cannot go back and cut less off! The first time I did it I stayed below my shoulders and I am very glad I did so. I would have been in shell shock! But... as some wise friend once told me "The difference between a bad hair cut and a good one is two weeks." and of course.. it DOES always grow back. As long as I can pull mine back in a pony tail I'm usually okay enough until it grows out to where I actually want it. 

Sorry to hear about your mom but great that shes responding well! Hope you all are able to see her. 



macraven said:


> _you are beautiful !!
> 
> the cut is good, you wear it well.
> 
> still have the length and it hangs nicely.
> 
> you will start loving the new look by morning...or the day after....maybe two days, but you will like it.
> 
> 
> my hair was past my butt when i got it cut in November.
> i had no problem adjusting to it, i felt free for the first time in 4 years.
> no longer did i have to braid my hair in order to sleep once it was whacked off.
> 
> i hated it when my hair would get caught under my arm when i was sleeping.
> i turned in my sleep and would wake up when the hair did not move with me...
> 
> anyhoot, you will get used to it and well, hair grows...._


Thanks, Mac 
I envy you all who can grow out your hair so long! As stated above my hair tends to get to a certain length and then is just like.. ehhh I'm done. The difference between my 6 year growth and 3-4 year growth is only about 5 inches. It was NEARLY to my butt back then. It was nearly to my lower back this time. Maybe to my lower back.. you know I don't really know because I can't see it from that angle!!!
I share in your hair sleep problem though. I sling it up over my pillow and I'm usually alright. However, I sleep alone... big difference. My biggest thing is wheN I'm driving and leaning on it... ends up pulling my head back without me realizing it. I definitely feel free right now. When I put on a shirt I keep trying to pull it out of the neck hole... nothing to pull out!
OHHH!! And I got to ride with my windows down for the first time in at least a year!!! My hair did not go flying out the sunroof! It did this even when I pulled it back.. and when I braided it it just got all frizzy when I did this. I finally have jeep hair again. Now I just need a jeep...


----------



## macraven

_TinyD, that is the first thing i thought of when i had the hair cut off 
i'm free........!!!

no more getting the hair caught up in clothing, no more sitting on it, no more having my head jerk back when i use my hands to push myself out of the lazy boy chair and have hair pulled out of my head, no more knots in the hair where i have to cut them out,
the list goes on and on.....

the best part is shampooing it.
no more triple rinses to get the shampoo out.
no more hours of it air drying.


total freedom....._


----------



## tinydancer09

Just saw an article that says they believe they captured the gator that did the attack. I do not mean this in any way to not have sympathy for the situation. But honestly, how do they know if its THE gator or not? I'm genuinely curious. They've removed six gators. 

Still such a terrible accident. That family is still in my thoughts every day. Cannot imagine that they are going through.


----------



## macraven

_i read on another site they looked in the vicinity of where the attack came from.
they matched up evidence of the boy to the dimensions of the alligator.
that's all i will say about that.....

alligators usually kill their prey by drowning and then hide it near by under logs or something in the area.
they return to the spot when they are hungry.

guess all the evidence they had pointed to the gator responsible.
from what i read this evening, the officials are pretty sure they had the correct gator.

some of the reports are different from others so i can only assume what i posted has accuracy.
it is a delicate subject and some threads have been closed due to it developing in a wrong way.

as long as the subject is treated with statements of exchanging what we have read, i don't censor any posts.
i don't have an opinion but i do feel awful for all people that have suffered in this situation._


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks, Mac for sharing. The article I read was very short and didn't offer much. I never knew they could trace back like that. We thankfully never had to deal with that. When we got one big enough we just baited them and had them removed. 

Such a terrible thing and yes everyone has their very (sometimes harsh) opinion. I just ask out of genuine interest. I'm always curious and willing to listen to different sides. I enjoy asking questions and gaining knowledge on all subjects. I also believe we are all entitled to our own opinions and sometimes it's best to only share in hopes of being helpful or teaching others... Not chastising or bashing as it can easily become.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Morning all,

I wish I could say that I'm glad they found the gator but I'm kinda not. Gator was doing what a Gator does. Soon enough another Gator will take its place and so the cycle continues. But I do hope it might help give the family give some comfort knowing it's been caught. I hope they are coping as well as they can. 

I spent a lot of time in far north Queensland in Australia where pretty much every water way has salt water crocodiles. The local areas didn't tend to have signs out but the very touristy areas did. Saying don't go near the water. In my opinion it wouldn't hurt for disney to put up some signs. Wouldn't change what happened but might save someone in the future. 

Any who, on another subject,  I found out (too late) that buying my frequent fear plus pass via universal orlando. Co.uk would have saved me £4 (about $6) per person. I purchased it through the US HHN site. Ah well, it's not much but it is surprising!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......best wishes for your mother. Cancer is indeed horrible  Glas to hear she is doing well.......good to hear! Thanks for wishes for dh.......he is on the mend........getting chattier by the day.........

Tiny, just before I was due to get my gb out I got an infection in the duct, ended up in getting admitted to hospital under emergency conditions and was there for 10 days. Put me on morphine which I was eventually taken off of after 6 days.......almost an addict by then!!! Now, that was a headache coming off of that!! Anyway, spent half my time screaming for them to take it out and the other half sedated. Awful. Consultant patiently explained he couldn't take it out while I was so badly infected. A month or so later I was well enough to have surgery, fortunately keyhole worked and I never looked back. Worked perfectly for me and the relief knowing I'll never experience that pain again is immense.

Such a shame if you still have issues........it's a much higher rate of success over here.......consultant explained over 95% of people go on to have no issues at all. 50/50 is not great is it! Your Hair looks lovely though 

Glad they caught the gator.



Another beautiful day here......had amazing thunder and lightning last night...........we missed the torrential rain thankfully that those inland are getting. So didn't get much sleep again last night..............between dh and thunder.............

Off to vote in our referendum soon.......

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, TinyD, my DD's hair was even shorter than yours after it was cut off.  I better hope she doesn't see this thread.  I got stink eye for months after the pixie cut.  It was to the bottom of her ears.  I thought it was cute, but teen girls.  I like your cut.  It will be so much easier to take care of in the heat. 

MonyK, sorry to hear of about your mom's treatments.  Sending prayers and good wishes.  

Schumi, glad that DH is getting better. 

It's a very gray day, but muggy none the less.  The storms from the Midwest are arriving soon, and will give us maybe some rain, and the nasty stuff goes south again.  Poor people, here comes some more high winds and torrential rain.  So much lightning last storm, and more to arrive today.  No rain yet.  Did you get any of that line of storms Keisha?


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Mac.  Hope you have a cup of coffee in your hand and the kitties have been fed.


----------



## macraven

Damn cats woke me up at 6:15 this morning 
It's Mr Mac's job when he is here

He will be on morning cat duty when he returns next week

Right now the cats are asleep


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> MonyK.......best wishes for your mother. Cancer is indeed horrible  Glas to hear she is doing well.......good to hear! Thanks for wishes for dh.......he is on the mend........getting chattier by the day.........
> 
> Tiny, just before I was due to get my gb out I got an infection in the duct, ended up in getting admitted to hospital under emergency conditions and was there for 10 days. Put me on morphine which I was eventually taken off of after 6 days.......almost an addict by then!!! Now, that was a headache coming off of that!! Anyway, spent half my time screaming for them to take it out and the other half sedated. Awful. Consultant patiently explained he couldn't take it out while I was so badly infected. A month or so later I was well enough to have surgery, fortunately keyhole worked and I never looked back. Worked perfectly for me and the relief knowing I'll never experience that pain again is immense.
> 
> Such a shame if you still have issues........it's a much higher rate of success over here.......consultant explained over 95% of people go on to have no issues at all. 50/50 is not great is it! Your Hair looks lovely though
> 
> Glad they caught the gator.
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful day here......had amazing thunder and lightning last night...........we missed the torrential rain thankfully that those inland are getting. So didn't get much sleep again last night..............between dh and thunder.............
> 
> Off to vote in our referendum soon.......
> 
> Have a great Thursday..........



OMG Shumi, that sounds horrendous! So glad they sorted it for you. It sounds like you were in pain i couldnt even imagine. Did you get it done by the NHS?


----------



## Bluer101

DW has donated a few times to locks of love. Mac has had some really long hair too.

I tried to donate my hair but they won't accept it. 

All those issues with MIL was associated with her gallbladder too, no fun at all. Schumi, sounds like you had a heck of a time.


----------



## macraven

Errrr
What hair 

Lol


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## marciemi

Hm, I didn't even know what a gall bladder does.  Doesn't sound like anything good based on the experiences here!  Got my internet back for one of these 2 minute bursts so trying to catch up everywhere quickly.  Back to try Frozen again tonight so I'll let you know if my perception changes.  Apparently it hasn't opened at all yet though today so who knows.  Going to try to hit that and the new Soarin' again and then head to Jellyrolls with the recent 21-year-old (and the 22yo Navy kid who flew in yesterday).


----------



## Monykalyn

TinyD-that is about the length I am hoping my DD goes for-still longish but less length-you look great!

Thanks for the best wishes-I tend to not blab about stuff like that as I feel it is her journey-but she sounded soooo much better and way more upbeat than I've heard in a while now. She was manager over Home Health at BJC for a long time so she know lots of docs and which ones are good etc.  They've done a marvelous job of taking care of her. There is no harder patient than a former RN! (yeah just try faking sick to stay home from school with a nurse in the house )

Mac-we come from springfield MO so just straight shot down I-44. Kinda looking at hotels for tomorrow and saturday night but our usual ones are full! Don't want to stay at my parents and wear her out and DH's dad and stepmom are just returning from lake so didn't want to just drop in there either. Probably end up with a friend (he's getting a divorce and wife moved out so has house to self).

Breezy and humid again today. Off to Branson for couple hours then meeting up with friends at one of their houses for girl time/pool party/happy hour. We usually get together for at least a happy hour couple times a month but as hot as it is one of them offered her pool instead


----------



## Squirlz

This humidity makes me want to cut my hair.  But then I think how many guys my age have a full head of wavy blond hair?


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> MonyK.......best wishes for your mother. Cancer is indeed horrible  Glas to hear she is doing well.......good to hear! Thanks for wishes for dh.......he is on the mend........getting chattier by the day.........
> 
> Tiny, just before I was due to get my gb out I got an infection in the duct, ended up in getting admitted to hospital under emergency conditions and was there for 10 days. Put me on morphine which I was eventually taken off of after 6 days.......almost an addict by then!!! Now, that was a headache coming off of that!! Anyway, spent half my time screaming for them to take it out and the other half sedated. Awful. Consultant patiently explained he couldn't take it out while I was so badly infected. A month or so later I was well enough to have surgery, fortunately keyhole worked and I never looked back. Worked perfectly for me and the relief knowing I'll never experience that pain again is immense.
> 
> Such a shame if you still have issues........it's a much higher rate of success over here.......consultant explained over 95% of people go on to have no issues at all. 50/50 is not great is it! Your Hair looks lovely though
> 
> Glad they caught the gator.
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful day here......had amazing thunder and lightning last night...........we missed the torrential rain thankfully that those inland are getting. So didn't get much sleep again last night..............between dh and thunder.............
> 
> Off to vote in our referendum soon.......
> 
> Have a great Thursday..........


Wow that sounds horrendous! I'm glad you're all well. I will say the doctor was talking about in terms of being able to eat the foods you want to eat, not pain or stones or anytbjng of the sort. The removal of the gal bladder does help all of the later symptoms. Fortunately I was not having pain at all so he was saying that it's very iffy to if it will fix the upper Gi problems I was having. 
My personal theory is my problems are much different than normal people's. Most times (so or my doctor said) is that gall bladders old the bile and don't release it properly or they start producing stones which are awfully painful. 
Mine just shriveled up and wasn't doing anything so removing it essentially didn't change much. The bile has been bi passing and spilling into my gut without the gall bladders help for the longest time. Think it might be causing the whole thing to be out of Sorts and it's never regained composure. I've been taking probiotics lately and they seem to be helping s good bit. 

@marciemi the gall bladder collects the bile that your liver makes and releases it when needed. It helps break down fats on your small intestine. It's pretty much the dawn dish soap of the gut. Lol!


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> OMG Shumi, that sounds horrendous! So glad they sorted it for you. It sounds like you were in pain i couldnt even imagine. Did you get it done by the NHS?



It was the worst thing ever........would give birth naturally 10 times over than go through that again! Glad to get rid of it........



Bluer101 said:


> All those issues with MIL was associated with her gallbladder too, no fun at all. Schumi, sounds like you had a heck of a time.



Oh bless your MiL.........I was lucky I was young enough and healthy enough to deal with all that came with it, but for older people the complications can be dreadful.......Yeah, you don't forget brings like that......but hey ho.......



Bluer101 said:


>



Suits you blue.........



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for the best wishes-I tend to not blab about stuff like that as I feel it is her journey-but she sounded soooo much better and way more upbeat than I've heard in a while now. She was manager over Home Health at BJC for a long time so she know lots of docs and which ones are good etc.  They've done a marvelous job of taking care of her. There is no harder patient than a former RN! (yeah just try faking sick to stay home from school with a nurse in the house )
> 
> 
> Breezy and humid again today. Off to Branson for couple hours then meeting up with friends at one of their houses for girl time/pool party/happy hour. We usually get together for at least a happy hour couple times a month but as hot as it is one of them offered her pool instead



Yes I think former nurses and their ilk do make the worst patients at times.........I have an aunt who was a old style matron and you couldn't nurse her at all.........she was always telling everyone she was fine and leave her alone......lol......

Gotta love a girly get together.........I have a couple of lovely groups of girlfriends and we always have a blast!


Think I'm inheriting dh cold. Got the sore throat and headache.........his turn to pamper me.........bless him.......I am a better patient than I am nurse........good job he's getting better! 

He's making dinner right now........not sure what we're having


----------



## tink1957

Looking good tinyD 

Carole...glad to hear Tom is doing better and fixing dinner...I think he's a keeper.  Hope you get better soon 

I had a gallbladder infection once when I was a teenager, not fun.  I lost 13 lbs in 4 days.  That was the first and last time I weighed 102 pounds.

MonyK...healing thoughts and prayers for your mom.

I renewed my AP today and knew when I called that they would try to charge me the non resident price ...sure enough that's what happened...lady quoted me $270 with tax...I said "no, no I have a resident pass" she said "you have a GA address" I said "my pass is a FL resident pass which is good for GA too" she said "okay, then it will be $239"  sheesh, would it be possible to train the phone agents better.  I think sometimes that they do it on purpose to see if we will pay the full price.

It's been so hot here that I've been trying to get my yard work done as early as possible.  While cutting the grass this am I discovered that my peach tree, which was loaded with fruit had the main branch broken.  I blame the drought...I'm going to do a rain dance...want to join me mac?


----------



## tinydancer09

Squirlz said:


> This humidity makes me want to cut my hair.  But then I think how many guys my age have a full head of wavy blond hair?


tarzan


----------



## cam757

Thanks for the very warm welcome!!  I would try to post your replies individually but I need a little more practice time to figure out that function.  I am another sans gallbladder.  No stones just non-functioning. Glad to be rid of it   A stormy day here in the mid-Atlantic (SE VA) but a beautiful weekend ahead. Low 80s and sunny. Can't ask for any better than that.


----------



## tink1957

Oops...I forgot  to the darkside cam.


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> Mine just shriveled up and wasn't doing anything so removing it essentially didn't change much. The bile has been bi passing and spilling into my gut without the gall bladders help for the longest time. Think it might be causing the whole thing to be out of Sorts and it's never regained composure. I've been taking probiotics lately and they seem to be helping s good bit.
> 
> @marciemi the gall bladder collects the bile that your liver makes and releases it when needed. It helps break down fats on your small intestine. It's pretty much the dawn dish soap of the gut. Lol!



That sounds horrible.  So there's nothing they can do as far as catching the bile some other way?  Glad it's better but still doesn't sound "good".  

Oh, and I really like your haircut.  Think it looks much more "defined" and calls attention to your face than the really long hair does (which tends to drag your eyes down to the ends of the hair).  My hair has pretty much never been long in my entire life.  I tried growing it out for almost 4 years once and at least got it to one length but that was about it (and still barely over my collar).  Mine is so fine that it splits and even if I don't get it cut they always need to cut as much off as it grows or else I have tons of frizzy split ends.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> tarzan




My guess is Hercules


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon from hot and humid Orlando homies. 
We haven't been to the parks for 2 days due to for some reason I have been hurting in my legs and hips and my guess is I am just not use to the heat but did get to take DW to the Holy Land cause she has been wanting to go there for years and she loved it.
But enough about me hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> My guess is Hercules


Thought he was a red head. In the cartoon it was short and tall


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Thought he was a red head. In the cartoon it was short and tall




Really?
Thought he was a large dude and looked like Samson 


Wait.....are you thinking he was a red head ?
Then he must be a homie ...


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> tarzan



New Tarzan is one h-o-t dude!  Nice 'do, it's still long in my book.  Correct on the gallbladder duties.  Took awhile for my body to adjust re eating after surgery last year.  Was thrilled to be able to eat small amounts of ice cream again.

Mac - Thinking there is a plethora of hair from which to pick & choose in our parts, most here fans of 'big hair' 

Even my GD is over Frozen.  I enjoyed the movie, in heavy rotation until she tired of it.  Really enjoy the live show @ MGM.  She's OD'd on princesses (yea!) but still loves the classiccharacters.  Works for me, one less line to stand in when there.  Book a character meal or two, try to find Stitch and all the boxes are checked with more time to ride.

StL - ouch, perhaps a WC?


----------



## macraven

I'm so jealous that you all had your gall bladder removed and I haven't

I want to join your club


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Really?
> Thought he was a large dude and looked like Samson
> 
> 
> Wait.....are you thinking he was a red head ?
> Then he must be a homie ...


Here's my crazy hair, to end your confusion


----------



## macraven

Sampson is my vote


----------



## tinydancer09

Anyone else watching the Olympic trials?


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Sampson is my vote


I'll take whatever I can get.


----------



## macraven

Nope
Taking a break from cleaning the house 
3 rooms done more to go


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I'll take whatever I can get.


We don't need anymore votes so I can win

But what do I win ?
A paid vacation to the darkside maybe....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Nope
> Taking a break from cleaning the house
> 3 rooms done more to go


I was clwanifn earlier too. Apparently my parents are coming to down this weekend? Something about getting things out of storage. They seem to think that can be done in one day. They are insane. 

I usually do floors and what not once a week. My hair falls out pretty bad when it's long so I vacuumed it all up and got rid of it. Still finding it in my car.... Guess I need to get it detailed. 

Enjoying watching all the men's sports though. Sync diving earlier and now gymnastics.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm so jealous that you all had your gall bladder removed and I haven't
> 
> I want to join your club



Lol.......you can be an honorary member..........just because it's you............

StL.........hope you are back to normal and are doing the parks.......maybe not commando, that's never fun anyway..........have always seen signs for that Holy Land Experience.....impressive looking building! Glad DW enjoyed it anyway..........



I'm in the wide awake club...........it's almost 4.30am and think as I slept couple of hours last night........this is as much sleep as I'm getting.

It's hot and every window is open so air is getting through........birds are merrily singing.......who is ever that chirpy first thing this time of the morning........I'm a morning person really, but even so.........and dh has gone down to watch our referendum results........he wanted to put tv on in our room......told him I may try to get back to sleep so off he went..........

Actually looks beautiful outside.......sea is shiny and still and sky looks so pretty..........if I had the energy I'd go for a walk.......maybe not


----------



## macraven

So it's hot there?
But you love hot weather

Consider it training for your Orlando trip

Today was hot Here
97 and right now close to midnight it is 85

But I have ac so it's good

My only concern we are in a drought and my flowery bushes and flowers , especially all my rose bushes are suffering
Have been watering them but it's never enough

StL hope you are feeling better
Enjoy the parks if you can


----------



## macraven

Cam come back or I'll send the search dogs out to find you


----------



## schumigirl

Yeah I love the heat.......but AC is not something that is even remotely normal over here in homes.......we just don't get anywhere near the temps or humidity that America gets on a regular basis. 

So it can get uncomfortable during the night.......nope, not a complaint really.........I do like we get some good thunderstorms during the night down where we are now......didn't used to get them when we lived further up North....

I'm getting hungry though.........far too early at 5am to be eating..........lol.......or is it........


----------



## macraven

Schumi I have been watching the news about the voting in the UK

I can't comprehend if UK votes no on the issue

I'm hoping for the best over there

Watching tv in bed
Hope I don't wake up in the morning with the tv on
Lol

It's happen before.....


----------



## schumigirl

I'm waiting for DH to tell me what the result is.........we'll be grumpy if it's not the right result........lol.......

I love laying in bed watching tv usually......and have been known to fall asleep with it on.....

Are the cats not disturbing you yet?? Oh wait, I'm forgetting you're 5 hours behind and haven't slept yet......boy, am I going to be tired today........

Have to grocery shop today.........was supposed to be going round to friends house who's poorly, but as I have sore throat and bit achy I've told her I'll see her when it's better......don't want to pass it on to her.......

Did you finish all your chores today mac???


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> I'm waiting for DH to tell me what the result is.........we'll be grumpy if it's not the right result........lol.......
> 
> I love laying in bed watching tv usually......and have been known to fall asleep with it on.....
> 
> Are the cats not disturbing you yet?? Oh wait, I'm forgetting you're 5 hours behind and haven't slept yet......boy, am I going to be tired today........
> 
> Have to grocery shop today.........was supposed to be going round to friends house who's poorly, but as I have sore throat and bit achy I've told her I'll see her when it's better......don't want to pass it on to her.......
> 
> Did you finish all your chores today mac???


I've just read some results. Not sure if they're accurate.

Hope you feel better quickly. I always like honey tea when I have a sore throat.


----------



## macraven

Schmi I finally did a few things in the house that a normal person would have done in the first month when they had moved in

So now have the kitchen organized to be the way it should and will stay that way until the day I die 

Master finally organized and looks better
Only have the window dressing to finish
I get so much more down when Mr Mac is out of town 

Living room finished also

Only thing left is the blue room

Thought I was going to call it a night now but two cats just came in the room 

Well they just hopped on my bed
If they fall sleep on it, I'll have to move to the couch


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I've just read some results. Not sure if they're accurate.
> 
> Hope you feel better quickly. I always like honey tea when I have a sore throat.



I'm going to google it now
And if the vote is off, schumi and husband can move to my house ..... As long as they like cats


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm going to google it now
> And if the vote is off, schumi and husband can move to my house ..... As long as they like cats


I just didn't want to say and spoil it for her. Not sure which way she prefers To go as I've just started learning about it all. Figured she wanted to share with her husband. 

I'm off to bed I believe. Goodnight all! Have a great Friday and weekend if we don't hear from you. Hope all heal that need healing and everyone else have a blast


----------



## macraven

I googled and found it



Unbelievable!

What were those people smoking when they voted ! ?????
Oh my


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I'm going to google it now
> And if the vote is off, schumi and husband can move to my house ..... As long as they like cats


Think I read she's not a cat person. I have a dog. I however don't think she'd enjoy the close quarters and lack of a view at my place By the things I read a it gets. Sounds lovely! Maybe one of the beach houses...

Would you like a pool or no Schumi?


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> I've just read some results. Not sure if they're accurate.
> 
> Hope you feel better quickly. I always like honey tea when I have a sore throat.



I do take lemon and ginger tea regularly, but with a sore throat do add honey even though I detest it......lol......but suffer it and just add more ginger........just made myself one right now........nice and hopefully will soothe it a little.....it does help.



macraven said:


> Schmi I finally did a few things in the house that a normal person would have done in the first month when they had moved in
> 
> So now have the kitchen organized to be the way it should and will stay that way until the day I die
> 
> Master finally organized and looks better
> Only have the window dressing to finish
> I get so much more down when Mr Mac is out of town
> 
> Living room finished also
> 
> Only thing left is the blue room
> 
> Thought I was going to call it a night now but two cats just came in the room
> 
> Well they just hopped on my bed
> If they fall sleep on it, I'll have to move to the couch



You did good!!! I love getting things organised.......

You're moving for the cats.........lol.........well, I hope they move first and you get to stay in bed......sounds like you'll need a good sleep after a busy day.



macraven said:


> I'm going to google it now
> And if the vote is off, schumi and husband can move to my house ..... As long as they like cats



Yay........good result (hopefully) although selfishly at the moment glad we got all our dollars when rate was higher........but hopefully it's the right decision. Expect a certain amount of unsettled markets for a while, but should settle down. Again hopefully, I'm certainly not an expert in this field.

I can put up with cats mac..........


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> Think I read she's not a cat person. I have a dog. I however don't think she'd enjoy the close quarters and lack of a view at my place By the things I read a it gets. Sounds lovely! Maybe one of the beach houses...
> 
> Would you like a pool or no Schumi?



I'd take a pool.....even though I can't swim........I like to lounge by side of them though.........with a cocktail in hand, and parasol to protect me from the sun.......I'm a bit of a princess really!!

I do like dogs over cats........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I googled and found it
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!
> 
> What were those people smoking when they voted ! ?????
> Oh my



It is complicated I grant you......we voted leave for many reasons.........fed up being told what laws we can and can't have by unelected people in Brussels........that's just the simplistic version, can't get too political.......lol......don't want to get into trouble........


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> It is complicated I grant you......we voted leave for many reasons.........fed up being told what laws we can and can't have by unelected people in Brussels........that's just the simplistic version, can't get too political.......lol......don't want to get into trouble........


In the last several hours I've read so much!!! I am in no way an expert either and can't even pretend to know what's going on. I am very interested to see what happens though. I've read a decent amount of different views and I can see where they're all coming from. Very interesting.... 

Hey this is super random.... There was a lady in the store the other day looking for cream to cook with. The store stocker was no help at all to her and pointed her towards milk. I could tell by her accent she was from over there somewhere(sounded British to me.) She was looking at all the milks and I asked her if she was looking for milk or cream and she said "you know to make pastas with" so I pointed her towards the heavy whipping cream or regular cream. Told her what I Used each for. She thanked me and said "they're just not labeled like this at home." Makes me wonder how they are labeled. Do you have a comparison? 
I am always intrigued by the differences between places. Like the time I was sitting at outback in Orlando and the table next to us was very confused to why the salads came out first and not with their food. I'm sure I'd be royally confused if I jumped over to pond


----------



## macraven

Be glad you got the money out d now


----------



## schumigirl

We call heavy cream, double cream.......I think.........

Yes, so many differences. I always say we speak the same language but in very different ways at times.......

I still remember my sons face at one comment our first visit, he was 13. Woman said she loved my fannypack.......means something very different over here........lol......so for a 13 year old to hear that used he was shocked and laughed......not a word that's used in polite company......although perfect for describing some people at times........

Yes, here salads are usually served with a main meal.......I prefer the way it's done in the US. But I suppose for first timers it can get confusing.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Good morning all you lovely people. I love it too seeing and hearing all the cultural differences between places, even here in the UK different regions have different ways of saying and doing things. For example I found out recently in Birmingham they call a forward roll (you know like in gymnastics) a gambol. Martin said it the other day and I was just like a WHAT?! hahaha!

Unfortunately for me my side "lost" in the vote. Contrary to Shumi I voted to stay. Ah well... it will be interesting to see how the next few months pan out. I'm glad I purchased my HHN tickets when I did. 1.33 usd per gbp. Rubbish!


----------



## schumigirl

It's a tough one Rachel isn't it........time will tell if it's for the best.........

Ouch on the tickets!!! 1.33???? Wow........we got $1.48 on Tuesday and thought we were lucky.........but still had loads of TC's and $$ left over from previous years trip.......so won't change anything for us thankfully. Feel for people who are getting them today........but, it'll sort itself out. 

Heard from compatriots in Holland they want a referendum to leave the EU too..........interesting.........

But, yes, I love the differences between uk and us languages.........had a few weird conversations over the years at mixed messages.........I remember asking for "chillies" over my salad in a restaurant........she looked at me and I realised I should have asked for jalapeños.........lol.......glad she didn't pour a cup of chilli over the salad.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

Do they call chillies = peppers??? and peppers are capsicums? In Aus they also call them capsicum... which I like... I like the sound of the word. Capsicum... haha


----------



## macraven

I  call them hot


----------



## Bluer101

I call them yummy!

Schumi, I had no idea you can't swim?? 

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## macraven

When I woke up this morning the tv was on 
I think the cats stepped in the remote .... Lol


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> Cam come back or I'll send the search dogs out to find you



I'm back. You can kennel the dogs...so nice to be missed  I am a political junkie so I stayed up way to late watching the BREXIT returns. Got up early but I am dragging.

My first week of the summer having Fridays off. Too bad I have use my day off to clean the house..boooo. 

Need to do some vacation planning as well. Can't believe how fast the summer is flying by. August will be here sooner than I would like.  Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> When I woke up this morning the tv was on
> I think the cats stepped in the remote .... Lol



Maybe they just like late night TV?


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> I'm back. You can kennel the dogs...so nice to be missed  I am a political junkie so I stayed up way to late watching the BREXIT returns. Got up early but I am dragging.
> 
> My first week of the summer having Fridays off. Too bad I have use my day off to clean the house..boooo.
> 
> Need to do some vacation planning as well. Can't believe how fast the summer is flying by. August will be here sooner than I would like.  Hope everyone has a great day.


I watch news channels a lot
It keeps me thinking
And I watch the stock market all the time.....

Someday you won't be working and everyday will seem like a Friday to you

I went back to work briefly after my mom passed but only lasted one school session two years back
Best thing I did was to quit the job

Needed a break from responsibility 
and added another cat to the household 
Where to for vacation this year?
Whatever it is have fun with the family


You should know that housework is highly overrated 
It will always be there so everyone should take a couple of weeks from it and take a vacation


----------



## macraven

Hey no one posted any funnies this morning or a day if the week notice


You never know if this thread is the one that others go to to see if it is a work day or weekend......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I  call them hot



Loves me some hot jalapeños............hotter the better..........



Bluer101 said:


> I call them yummy!
> 
> Schumi, I had no idea you can't swim??
> 
> Happy Friday everyone.



Me too, love em...........yep, non swimmer here.......terrified of water.......did learn to swim once with a friend about 10 years ago, but stopped going then a year later went in water......went to swim and I had totally lost it. I'd love to swim confidently as DH and DS swim well, so I just fiffle faffle in the RPR pool.......I will go in and walk a little or hang onto edges and stretch out, but that's it........



cam757 said:


> I'm back. You can kennel the dogs...so nice to be missed  I am a political junkie so I stayed up way to late watching the BREXIT returns. Got up early but I am dragging.
> 
> My first week of the summer having Fridays off. Too bad I have use my day off to clean the house..boooo.
> 
> Need to do some vacation planning as well. Can't believe how fast the summer is flying by. August will be here sooner than I would like.  Hope everyone has a great day.



Yep, my DH went downstairs to watch results come in around 4am.........now the fun begins!  Hope you have a great Friday too.........housework is over rated..........



macraven said:


> Hey no one posted any funnies this morning or a day if the week notice
> 
> 
> You never know if this thread is the one that others go to to see if it is a work day or weekend......



I know, I think my lack of sleep last few weeks has rendered me amiss in posting what day it is.........as a lady of leisure too I do need the reminder of what day it is myself some days............it's Friday right??? Must be wine night then............


Making myself lemon and ginger chicken stir fry tonight........they don't like lemony or ginger things so they're having something else??? Not sure yet, but may just order a pizza for them.

Oh, got a call from one of my cousins who said she may have a surprise for me on or before Monday?? She says it's a gift.........not sure what it could be and why.........wonder if she's after something..........lol......

Enjoy rest of your Friday..........


----------



## tinydancer09

For Mac. 
I don't really care what day of the week as I work all of them. Weekends are definitely not a down time for me because everyone is checking in. Makes trying to do things with friends fun...


----------



## Squirlz

I'm reminded of a joke; a man overheard two portly women speaking with an accent.  He says "Excuse me, are you ladies from England?"  They huff and say "Wales!"  Man says "Oh I'm sorry...are you whales from England?"


----------



## tinydancer09

One of my roommates in college that I lived with all 3 years was born in Zimbabwe, but one of her parents was British and one was Greek. We had fun living together and definitely had a few language differences. My dad warned me about the whole fanny thing a long time ago. Also.. Beer is piss? He was a corporate business man and did some international stuff. 

Anyways my the big ones I remember from my roommate:
Shopping cart is a trolley... To me it's a buggie
Stop light to her it's a robot to me it's a red light
Windshield to her was windscreen 
Waterhouse was a hose pipe. when she asked me to bring her the hose pipe I pictured a piece of metal from the game clue and thought she wanted to murder someone. 
There's plenty others I can't remember right now. 
She would put milk in her tea which blew my southern mind. Those are two things we don't mix. She also wasn't scared of raw things or expiration dates but I have a feeling that's a her family thing. She had salmonella poisoning three times in her life... You'd think she'd learn.

I don't speak with her much anymore. After college she went back to the big ATL and we never really heard from her again. My other roommate that came in a year later I'm still very close with even though she's near ATL.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Squirlz said:


> I'm reminded of a joke; a man overheard two portly women speaking with an accent.  He says "Excuse me, are you ladies from England?"  They huff and say "Wales!"  Man says "Oh I'm sorry...are you whales from England?"



OMG,  I just laughed out loud on the train... getting odd looks now. Funny!


----------



## BagOLaughs

tinydancer09 said:


> One of my roommates in college that I lived with all 3 years was born in Zimbabwe, but one of her parents was British and one was Greek. We had fun living together and definitely had a few language differences. My dad warned me about the whole fanny thing a long time ago. Also.. Beer is piss? He was a corporate business man and did some international stuff.
> 
> Anyways my the big ones I remember from my roommate:
> Shopping cart is a trolley... To me it's a buggie
> Stop light to her it's a robot to me it's a red light
> Windshield to her was windscreen
> Waterhouse was a hose pipe. when she asked me to bring her the hose pipe I pictured a piece of metal from the game clue and thought she wanted to murder someone.
> There's plenty others I can't remember right now.
> She would put milk in her tea which blew my southern mind. Those are two things we don't mix. She also wasn't scared of raw things or expiration dates but I have a feeling that's a her family thing. She had salmonella poisoning three times in her life... You'd think she'd learn.
> 
> I don't speak with her much anymore. After college she went back to the big ATL and we never really heard from her again. My other roommate that came in a year later I'm still very close with even though she's near ATL.



Did you get the whole biscuit / cookie vs Southend biscuit?


----------



## schumigirl

Never heard of a robot for a red light.........it's a red light over here too.

As for tea......iced tea or sweet tea is very different to things like breakfast tea which you do put milk in, some take it black of course........but, yes, different things. 


Just finished my lemon chicken.......it was lush!!! Made it very gingery and added some spice too.......they don't like the smell of ginger at all........lol.......I adore it!!!

But, wine is chilling for later.......filled up our wine chiller fridge earlier..........I've heard its good for a sore throat......... Well it is fruit!


----------



## tinydancer09

BagOLaughs said:


> Did you get the whole biscuit / cookie vs Southend biscuit?


I don't think we ever really talked about that one. Are cookies biscuits? I was thinking crackers were considered biscuits to you. Which leads me to what do you call a biscuit... a buttermilk full of butter biscuit. Always wondered that about Canadian Bacon. If ham is bacon.. what do they call bacon?


----------



## schumigirl

Biscuits are cookies generally..........crackers are what I would have with cheese.......

Bacon is what we cook, like for a BLT, ham is usually what I would called liked a baked ham. 

The biscuits you call biscuits like the cheese ones in Red Lobster are similar to what we would call a savoury scone.........

We also have sweet scones, that can have things like sultanas or dried cherries in them.......and usually we butter them and have them with a hot cup of tea. With milk. No sugar.


----------



## macraven

All take notes

Test later on the biscuit


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Biscuits are cookies generally..........crackers are what I would have with cheese.......
> 
> Bacon is what we cook, like for a BLT, ham is usually what I would called liked a baked ham.
> 
> The biscuits you call biscuits like the cheese ones in Red Lobster are similar to what we would call a savoury scone.........
> 
> We also have sweet scones, that can have things like sultanas or dried cherries in them.......and usually we butter them and have them with a hot cup of tea. With milk. No sugar.


Mmmm cheddar bay biscuits. I might have to make some tonight. 
Our breakfast biscuits are quite a bit different than those though. 
We also have scones but generally when I hear scone I think of a flaky pastry with some form of fruit-- blueberry, raspberry, etc. 

mmm... carbs.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> All take notes
> 
> Test later on the biscuit


It will follow the questionnaire about what kind of grill you prefer and if you still have a gall bladder or not.


----------



## schumigirl

I've brought back from NY Walmart 6 boxes of the mix for Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits........lol......my aunt thought I had gone nuts..........haven't made them yet.......I'm saving them??? Not sure for what........

Will maybe wait and have a seafood feast one night and make them then.........


----------



## Squirlz

French fries = chips

Chips = crisps

Right?

We have to go out to get some garlic so we can grill (charcoal) lamb chops tonight.  They're like tiny porterhouses made of baby sheep!


----------



## keishashadow

Right chatty bunch today! 

We leave Sunday for Myrtle Beach, haven't packed a thing.  Beach trips nowhere as daunting as packing for Orlando or cruises at least.

Good weekend all, will catch yinz guys next weekend or from resort if there's free wi-fi and the weather is as bad as it's predicted.  Least we won't have kids along to entertain, couped up & poking @ each other.



macraven said:


> I'm so jealous that you all had your gall bladder removed and I haven't
> 
> I want to join your club



No, you really don't lol



macraven said:


> Cam come back or I'll send the search dogs out to find you



Release the hounds!



macraven said:


> I  call them hot



Yes, the red hot chili peppers are hot, I favor Flea.



schumigirl said:


> I've brought back from NY Walmart 6 boxes of the mix for Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits........lol......my aunt thought I had gone nuts..........haven't made them yet.......I'm saving them??? Not sure for what........
> 
> Will maybe wait and have a seafood feast one night and make them then.........



A true heart attack on a plate lol.  Why is it that everything so good is so bad for you.

Congrats on the voting results,  for snagging the USD$ ahead of time.  I don't plan on looking @ the stock market for at least a month. We may owe our 401K money at this point


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> French fries = chips
> 
> Chips = crisps
> 
> Right?
> 
> We have to go out to get some garlic so we can grill (charcoal) lamb chops tonight.  They're like tiny porterhouses made of baby sheep!



Correct!!!

I adore lamb chops.........I adore lamb in any form!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Right chatty bunch today!
> 
> We leave Sunday for Myrtle Beach, haven't packed a thing.  Beach trips nowhere as daunting as packing for Orlando or cruises at least.
> 
> Good weekend all, will catch yinz guys next weekend or from resort if there's free wi-fi and the weather is as bad as it's predicted.  Least we won't have kids along to entertain, couped up & poking @ each other.
> 
> A true heart attack on a plate lol.  Why is it that everything so good is so bad for you.
> 
> Congrats on the voting results,  for snagging the USD$ ahead of time.  I don't plan on looking @ the stock market for at least a month. We may owe our 401K money at this point



Oh no weather is supposed to be bad!!!! Fingers crossed its beautiful........

I've heard wine is really good for you as its really just grapes.........so maybe things we think are bad for us........really aren't???? I can wish..........

Yes, don't look at money for at least a couple of months........lol.........

Have a fabulous time at the beach...........


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> I've brought back from NY Walmart 6 boxes of the mix for Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits........lol......my aunt thought I had gone nuts..........haven't made them yet.......I'm saving them??? Not sure for what........
> 
> Will maybe wait and have a seafood feast one night and make them then.........


When you run out let me know. I'll give you a pretty good recipe. Not exactly the same, but pretty good. And easy!


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Oh no weather is supposed to be bad!!!! Fingers crossed its beautiful........
> 
> I've heard wine is really good for you as its really just grapes.........so maybe things we think are bad for us........really aren't???? I can wish..........
> 
> Yes, don't look at money for at least a couple of months........lol.........
> 
> Have a fabulous time at the beach...........


----------



## tinydancer09

My dog sometimes thinks she's a cat so I'm not sure where that leaves us on this whole dog or cat person thing. 
 
What you're seeing is my office nook window that I have put a chair infront of with a dog bed attached so her  royal highness could have a view while I'm working.


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> I watch news channels a lot
> It keeps me thinking
> And I watch the stock market all the time.....
> 
> Someday you won't be working and everyday will seem like a Friday to you
> 
> I went back to work briefly after my mom passed but only lasted one school session two years back
> Best thing I did was to quit the job
> 
> Needed a break from responsibility
> and added another cat to the household
> Where to for vacation this year?
> Whatever it is have fun with the family
> 
> 
> You should know that housework is highly overrated
> It will always be there so everyone should take a couple of weeks from it and take a vacation




I am a news junkie too. I do watch the stocks a little just because my college major was Finance. Certainly have not put that degree to much use....

My condolences on the loss of you mom. I left my job 9 years ago to stay at home with my son but have somehow acquired 2 part time jobs over the years from friends that needed help in their offices. So much for me being a lady of leisure as Schumi says 

We are going to Orlando in August. 2 nights at AKL and 7 nights at RPR. Can't wait.


----------



## macraven

_Boeing.......


cam, that was the first thing i thought of when you first posted here._

The Boeing 757 is a mid-size, narrow-body twin-engine jet airliner that was designed and built by Boeing Commercial Airplanes. It is the manufacturer's largest single-aisle passenger aircraft and was produced from 1981 to 2004.



_i see a great trip is planned!
the motherland and the darkside on the same trip.
the best way to go._


----------



## macraven

_keisha, tomorrow is Sunday.!!!.......i didn't get the memo until you posted here you leave tomorrow.
and without anyone posting what day of the week it was today, i'm having to rely on your above post.



i really need to find a job so i know which day of the week it is...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _keisha, tomorrow is Sunday.!!!.......i didn't get the memo until you posted here you leave tomorrow.
> and without anyone posting what day of the week it was today, i'm having to rely on your above post.
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to find a job so i know which day of the week it is...._



I'm pretty sure tomorrow is Saturday........isn't it??

Only had 2 glasses of wine.......I swear..........


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Cute pup tinyD.

Mmm...cheese biscuits, wine and seafood sound good right now.  I started my pre-trip diet this week.  My dinner was turkey burgers(no bun) freshly sliced home grown tomatoes and green beans.  I hope to lose at least the 20 lbs that I've gained since our last trip ...wish me luck.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> For now I like it. We'll see how I feel after I wash and style it on my own. Will probably hate it for a couple weeks and then get used to it. View attachment 176966
> 
> Now to find some dinner (at 11:30pm...) and then catch up on the PC





tinydancer09 said:


> For now I like it. We'll see how I feel after I wash and style it on my own. Will probably hate it for a couple weeks and then get used to it. View attachment 176966
> 
> Now to find some dinner (at 11:30pm...) and then catch up on the PC


Love it! It looks a lot like the cut my daughter had. She had hair that was below the waist, then decided to get a hi-low cut. It was so cute! She still has one but went even shorter in the back.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> Here's my crazy hair, to end your confusion


Sammy Hagar!!! My DS's hair is long, blonde and curly too.


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> _Boeing.......
> 
> 
> cam, that was the first thing i thought of when you first posted here._
> 
> The Boeing 757 is a mid-size, narrow-body twin-engine jet airliner that was designed and built by Boeing Commercial Airplanes. It is the manufacturer's largest single-aisle passenger aircraft and was produced from 1981 to 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> _i see a great trip is planned!
> the motherland and the darkside on the same trip.
> the best way to go._



So is Boeing my nickname? Very interesting choice. Boeing was my client for about 5 years when I was working full-time. Had many conference calls with the Boeing folks in St. Louis and Seattle. Loved working on that account.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Love it! It looks a lot like the cut my daughter had. She had hair that was below the waist, then decided to get a hi-low cut. It was so cute! She still has one but went even shorter in the back.


yeah me too. It's called a Blob. LONG BOB haha! I thought it was clever. Found that in pintrest. 



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cute pup tinyD.
> 
> Mmm...cheese biscuits, wine and seafood sound good right now.  I started my pre-trip diet this week.  My dinner was turkey burgers(no bun) freshly sliced home grown tomatoes and green beans.  I hope to lose at least the 20 lbs that I've gained since our last trip ...wish me luck.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. Going to the parks it always my reward for doing well. THough... I'd go anyways but don't tell myself that lol!



cam757 said:


> So is Boeing my nickname? Very interesting choice. Boeing was my client for about 5 years when I was working full-time. Had many conference calls with the Boeing folks in St. Louis and Seattle. Loved working on that account.


I shall call you CamIAm. Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## macraven

_we can dub you Boeing or Miss B..........
_
_some peeps here have nicknames, some don't.._


_think the next time i have time on my hands, i'll think of nicknames for all my homie kids here...._
_of course, i'll always call out the wrong name but that happens when don't break a bad habit._
_got 4 boys and always started with the first one's name to get down to the brat that was acting up...._
_i say that affectionately..._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cute pup tinyD.
> 
> Mmm...cheese biscuits, wine and seafood sound good right now.  I started my pre-trip diet this week.  My dinner was turkey burgers(no bun) freshly sliced home grown tomatoes and green beans.  I hope to lose at least the 20 lbs that I've gained since our last trip ...wish me luck.




_i did a run to Krystle's again_

_when Mr Mac returns home, its back to cooking_


_i wish you luck in losing that 20._
_you did great last year on the diet._
_are you on the same one again this time?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _we can dub you Boeing or Miss B..........
> _
> _some peeps here have nicknames, some don't.._
> 
> 
> _think the next time i have time on my hands, i'll think of nicknames for all my homie kids here...._
> _of course, i'll always call out the wrong name but that happens when don't break a bad habit._
> _got 4 boys and always started with the first one's name to get down to the brat that was acting up...._
> _i say that affectionately..._


Mom went through all 5 above me then the dogs.... I told her it was because she wasn't used to yelling my name in vain. She rolled her eyes... 



macraven said:


> _keisha, tomorrow is Sunday.!!!.......i didn't get the memo until you posted here you leave tomorrow.
> and without anyone posting what day of the week it was today, i'm having to rely on your above post.
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to find a job so i know which day of the week it is...._


Hey woman! I posted pictures just for you so you'd know what day it is! Get with the program. Think the organizing of your house is going to your head.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> But, wine is chilling for later.......filled up our wine chiller fridge earlier..........I've heard its good for a sore throat.


I swear wine is why I do not get sick when everyone else around me always has the sniffles - may be placebo effect and I do not care-it works (actual study done on this and if you believe something will help it will-regardless whether it really is a med/placebo and even if you KNOW it is a placebo or sugar pill-it helps cuz you believe it will)



tinydancer09 said:


> It will follow the questionnaire about what kind of grill you prefer and if you still have a gall bladder or not.


Definitely gas  and still have the ole bile storage unit (or BSU)


schumigirl said:


> Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits


Have the recipe for when you run out
@tinydancer09 -bet we have the same recipe? Cute doggie-and interspecies confusion is normal around here-I have a chicken who thinks she is a dog...



keishashadow said:


> A true heart attack on a plate lol. Why is it that everything so good is so bad for you


Didn't you hear? FAT is good for you and has nothing to do with heart disease.  Inflammation is what causes diseases and if your gut ain't happy no body is happy.   Have fun at the beach!

And if you all read the classic of Agatha Christie then this Queen's English translation wouldn't be needed  It took awhile when I first started reading AC to realize that biscuits were indeed cookies. I remember feeling sorry for the English children having to eat biscuits instead of cookies (think I was 9 or 10?)

Settled in at FiL in St Looey-think we may go to City Museum tomorrow, ?? Grant's Farm-haven't been in a few years.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

cam757 said:


> So is Boeing my nickname? Very interesting choice. Boeing was my client for about 5 years when I was working full-time. Had many conference calls with the Boeing folks in St. Louis and Seattle. Loved working on that account.


My husband worked for Boeing. Small world!


----------



## macraven

_i love st looey......

grants farm.....been there so many times years and years ago.
nice it is still happening.

how hot is it there for you now?_


----------



## macraven

_of course with my mad typing i hope i don't call  her boing or bong when i speed type......_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I credit Vodka for my immunity


----------



## SharkyGoddess

or boink


----------



## Squirlz

SharkyGoddess said:


> Sammy Hagar!!! My DS's hair is long, blonde and curly too.


Yes I get that all the time...literally almost every time I'm out in public.

We got the garlic for the lamb chops and they had lobster tails for 1/2 price.  This didn't suck at all.


----------



## Monykalyn

STL is HOT-mid '90's and high heat index. Will probably do inside stuff and save Grant's farm for fall...
@Squirlz - dinner looks delicious!

Oh and @schumigirl - my girls and I all have our tea with milk...my oldest DD has turned into somewhat of a tea snob now...she dislikes coffee  and no one had better touch her teas without asking first. She loves a tea shop near my MiL that will hand blend teas to her taste.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> I swear wine is why I do not get sick when everyone else around me always has the sniffles - may be placebo effect and I do not care-it works (actual study done on this and if you believe something will help it will-regardless whether it really is a med/placebo and even if you KNOW it is a placebo or sugar pill-it helps cuz you believe it will)
> 
> 
> Definitely gas  and still have the ole bile storage unit (or BSU)
> 
> Have the recipe for when you run out
> @tinydancer09 -bet we have the same recipe? Cute doggie-and interspecies confusion is normal around here-I have a chicken who thinks she is a dog...
> 
> 
> Didn't you hear? FAT is good for you and has nothing to do with heart disease.  Inflammation is what causes diseases and if your gut ain't happy no body is happy.   Have fun at the beach!
> 
> And if you all read the classic of Agatha Christie then this Queen's English translation wouldn't be needed  It took awhile when I first started reading AC to realize that biscuits were indeed cookies. I remember feeling sorry for the English children having to eat biscuits instead of cookies (think I was 9 or 10?)
> 
> Settled in at FiL in St Looey-think we may go to City Museum tomorrow, ?? Grant's Farm-haven't been in a few years.


We may. I have one that involves biscuit and one that does not. LOL at the chicken. I saw something about a chicken harness and leash a while back.... let me find it. 
So my gut is always VERY angry so that means that I'm just gunna keel over at 27 right?



SharkyGoddess said:


> I credit Vodka for my immunity


Alcohol kills germs. So when there are germs on the inside you must ingest it. DUH. (got me through college.... and I even had good grades! )



macraven said:


> _of course with my mad typing i hope i don't call  her boing or bong when i speed type......_


or boring...Lady that booked one of my houses the other day's last name is boring. She did NOT appreciate my joke. (Well you don't sound boring to me.) she didn't even laugh.


----------



## Monykalyn

my daughter wants that leash and harness for her chicken although i don't know why- the thing follows her around already. She takes the chicken out to mailbox to get the mail and the chicken just follows along...


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> my daughter wants that leash and harness for her chicken although i don't know why- the thing follows her around already. She takes the chicken out to mailbox to get the mail and the chicken just follows along...


Did you see the chicken that does the agility course?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> or boring...Lady that booked one of my houses the other day's last name is boring. She did NOT appreciate my joke. (Well you don't sound boring to me.) she didn't even laugh.


Geez... She really is boring!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Monykalyn said:


> my daughter wants that leash and harness for her chicken although i don't know why- the thing follows her around already. She takes the chicken out to mailbox to get the mail and the chicken just follows along...


OK now that's just cute!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> my daughter wants that leash and harness for her chicken although i don't know why- the thing follows her around already. She takes the chicken out to mailbox to get the mail and the chicken just follows along...



That reminds me of ......
Why did the chicken cross the road...


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> Did you see the chicken that does the agility course?


yep-and she is trying to teach hers to jump. Think she has a video too-will have to get her to send it to me...

I am a little worried when she goes off to college and the baby(the chicken) can't get her daily "momma" fix in...bet egg production drops.

It is kinda cute but the chicken is really spoiled. She begs for food worse than the dog and will snatch things right out of your hand and run. Can't eat on the deck unless they are locked up.


----------



## macraven

College won't allow chickie to visit?


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> College won't allow chickie to visit?


Probably against some housing rules. 
Unless you go to school in the farming states... Then you take an board your farm animals

One of my old students who's in college now has to take and bring her horse each semester... GA To TX.


----------



## schumigirl

Tiny.....cute dog!! You could cuddle that forever!!!

Vicki.......good luck! I do need to join you........can I lose 20lbs in just under 3 months!!! It's pizza Saturday tonight..........

MonyK.......yep, wine is also good for the soul........so I've heard........and thanks yes I have the recipe for cheddar bay biscuits........haven't tried it yet, but will at some point when boxes run out....... I love a good cup of tea too. Not just the old generic tea bags, but good tea is wonderful......how nice she enjoys it......and yep, Gotta have milk in real English tea. And........would love to see "that" video.........sounds hilarious!!

Sharky.........can only take vodka if it's in a fruity cocktail........then I forget how strong it is and find it too easy to drink.......

Lamb and lobster looks good! 


Up early again today...........it's beautiful this morning.........looks to be another hot one. May potter about the garden looking as though I'm doing something constructive.........although the guy that does our garden hates when I attempt to do anything as I don't know weeds from flowers.........may just sit in the sun for a while......

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday..........


----------



## tinydancer09

Don't think I'll be going outside tomorrow. 
 

This is what happened to my WDW sticker today. It's looking like I'll have to get rid of all my stickers and replace at the end of this summer. 

 
Looks like it quite literally burned. 
I can see the headlines now "window stickers catch on fire due to summer temperatures. Thankfully the humidity didn't let it get out of control."


----------



## schumigirl

yep, it`s Saturday.............


----------



## Squirlz

Up early...big car show today.  Only 15 minutes away fortunately.


----------



## macraven

Ty
It really is Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Ty
> It really is Saturday



Saturday indeed it is, and it is a beautiful day here........

Sitting in the garden with snack, pink lemonade, kindle, iPad and not a sound around........bliss. Guys are in watching football on tv......

Made pizza dough earlier, so just have to add toppings tonight......fancy a spicy one!! 

Hope your Saturday is as nice..........


----------



## marciemi

We're off to Epcot this afternoon to ride Frozen one more time with some friends from Wisconsin.  Guys went golfing at a Disney course early this morning (yawn!) while I slept in.  Tomorrow we're hitting Soarin' then that's probably it for Epcot for a long time!  (Trying to squeeze everything in while my Navy son is home and I was able to get FPP).

Speaking of chickens, my older son lived in a Co-op for a summer while at MIT (actually in downtown Cambridge) that raised Chickens that they helped care for.  Just seemed weird in metropolitan Boston to me:


----------



## macraven

Marcie how long is the drive for you to Epcot?

Ever find parking difficult as in no empty spots when you go later in the day?


----------



## keishashadow

Well, those who have flown spirit know the drill - #40 pds for the bag that costs as much as a seat.   Tossed crap into it yesterday & I'm well above allowable weight.  Need to do a cull or two.  I miss SWA already lol

Carole yes trying to avoid looking @ accuweather & the market lol. How's the mood in your country as to the results now that things have had a chance to sink in?

Couldn't sleep last night,  watched Insidious #3, couple of good scares!  Then dead-pool, enjoyed it, mr Reynolds better than usual.  Had to clear the DVR, shark week starts Sunday on Discovery Channel!!! Game of Thrones finale too, will be tough to avoid the spoilers for a week. Might finally try to figure out the HBO go thing lol.



macraven said:


> _keisha, tomorrow is Sunday.!!!.......i didn't get the memo until you posted here you leave tomorrow.
> and without anyone posting what day of the week it was today, i'm having to rely on your above post.
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to find a job so i know which day of the week it is...._



Naw, Lynne's usually pretty good with the day of the week posts, thank God.  Only days of week I know with certainty is 1) when TWD series is playing & 2). those GD is dumped on doorstep.  Oldest 2 DS in WV for 7 on 7 foot ball stuff this weekend, the girls are their way to DC, in a mega bus no less.  Bless their hearts as my southern friends would say...DC rivals anywhere for hot & steamy in the summer



SharkyGoddess said:


> Sammy Hagar!!! My DS's hair is long, blonde and curly too.



Yes, that's who, couldn't put finger on it.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Marcie how long is the drive for you to Epcot?
> 
> Ever find parking difficult as in no empty spots when you go later in the day?


About 35 minutes.  Only time parking is an issue at all is during weekend evenings during F&W.  Otherwise, no.  Usually you park fairly equally no matter when you go because they tend to fill one side then the other.  It just depends on where exactly you are in the row (which can be further away than how far the row is from the entrance).  If you go really late (after 6 or 7), you can usually just park where you want.  The rest of the time they're parking you and you have no say.  They also have some satellite lots further away (not really walkable easily) that they only use during times like Christmas & F&W but I've never not been able to park "at" Epcot (but might have had to take a tram).


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> About 35 minutes.  Only time parking is an issue at all is during weekend evenings during F&W.  Otherwise, no.  Usually you park fairly equally no matter when you go because they tend to fill one side then the other.  It just depends on where exactly you are in the row (which can be further away than how far the row is from the entrance).  If you go really late (after 6 or 7), you can usually just park where you want.  The rest of the time they're parking you and you have no say.  They also have some satellite lots further away (not really walkable easily) that they only use during times like Christmas & F&W but I've never not been able to park "at" Epcot (but might have had to take a tram).


I never really knew parking was ever an issue at any of the disney parks. I always go during off times though.. and my pass isn't good on the weekends yet. 
You could always park at the boardwalk and take the back entrace! Haha I'm not sure what parking at the boardwalk is like anymore as I haven't been in about a decade.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Well, those who have flown spirit know the drill - #40 pds for the bag that costs as much as a seat.   Tossed crap into it yesterday & I'm well above allowable weight.  Need to do a cull or two.  I miss SWA already lol
> 
> Carole yes trying to avoid looking @ accuweather & the market lol. How's the mood in your country as to the results now that things have had a chance to sink in?
> 
> Couldn't sleep last night,  watched Insidious #3, couple of good scares!  Then dead-pool, enjoyed it, mr Reynolds better than usual.  Had to clear the DVR, shark week starts Sunday on Discovery Channel!!! Game of Thrones finale too, will be tough to avoid the spoilers for a week. Might finally try to figure out the HBO go thing lol.



We carry on as normal Janet.........the usual doom and gloom scaremongers are out in force and the same old moans and groans as before...........just another day.........

I am amazed at some of the opinions of some people though on British intelligence.........seems all us oldies were scared into voting leave......lol.......we had no idea what we were voting for as we didn't listen and bla bla bla.......I'm sure some of the folks with those opinions couldn't tell you much about the UK before but now everyone's an expert........

I loved insidious 3!!! Kyle came down as I jumped und yelled with fright so many times when I was watching it. Not the greatest story, but good scares. I enjoyed Deadpool.......didn't think I would.......also enjoyed Antman.......

Think we'll watch the 2 weekend at Bernie's movies tonight........love the 2nd one better actually and haven't seen them for years.........

Have a fabulous trip if I miss you later........



Had spicy pizza and it was delicious............now I'm full up. 

Cloud has rolled in from the sea so it has cooled down dramatically.......looks like thunder again.


----------



## macraven

Janet have a great trip
Don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## macraven

Boy, did I kill this thread or what...... Lol
No homies around the last 8 hours


----------



## Bluer101

I'm laying in bed just lurking.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning everyone........

Bit cooler last night so we slept better.........although I have inherited dh stuffy nose.........

Watched both weekend at bernies movies, so funny!! Bit dated but laughable.

Bit of grocery shopping and ironing today and if the mist clears, sit in garden for a while........

Have a great day..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

So I guess it is Sunday 

Thanks for the heads up schumi


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone........
> 
> Bit cooler last night so we slept better.........although I have inherited dh stuffy nose.........
> 
> Watched both weekend at bernies movies, so funny!! Bit dated but laughable.
> 
> Bit of grocery shopping and ironing today and if the mist clears, sit in garden for a while........
> 
> Have a great day..........



The first movie is a classic!




macraven said:


> So I guess it is Sunday
> 
> Thanks for the heads up schumi



Sorry, I fell asleep while laying there.


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## Squirlz

Molly took home 2 first place trophies from the car show yesterday.  It was a long hot day.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hiddy-ho neighboreenos! It's a scorching, but beautiful day. Looks like the perfect excuse to try out my new batch of sunscreen and clean out the pool.


----------



## marciemi

Guess where we are?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

marciemi said:


> Guess where we are?  View attachment 177568


How do you like it (the restaurant)? I'm still watching every one else's reactions to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Sans family  you have all been very busy lets see if I can get up to date

Tinyd has hairy car mats and her dog thinks she is a cat

Squirlz has been voted Samson by Mac and he likes crisps, chips and barbecued baby lamb

There is a gallbladder removal club

BagOLaughs likes talking about hot stuff 

Schumi is sitting by the pool under a parasol drinking cocktails 

Macs cats like late night TV

There was a test on biscuits vs cookies vs scones 

Keishashadow is possibly couped up in Myrtle Beach being poked at....LOL.....her words..... 


Tinks eating turkey

Marcie is feeding her sweet boys more sugar 

And everyone in the south is sweltering including me


----------



## marciemi

SharkyGoddess said:


> How do you like it (the restaurant)? I'm still watching every one else's reactions to see if it's worth it.


I think we definitely did it wrong.  You can go and get food and dessert.  Or get drinks.  But all of them is just too much (calories, food, money).  

It seemed like a "one and done" to us.  Really, a Steak and Shake atmosphere (complete with zillions of screaming kids) vs. a bar.  Food was about the same level (meaning "fine") for about 3 times the price.  The drinks were fascinating just for the novelty, but at $32 each, you're not getting a lot of them.  And although they advertise 60 oz for the goblets, I would say about 10 oz of that is the dried ice/sugar combo stuck to the bottom, 40 oz is ice, and there are maybe 10 oz of actual drink.  We still had a very full glass of ice when done with all the drink.  

They do have a lot of the novelty desserts too (fondue, frozen hot chocolate, etc.) that seemed pretty good.  I'd recommend eating somewhere else (there are a ton of restaurants within walking distance - we should have gone to Yardhouse which we really enjoy) and then just stopping in and sitting at the bar and sharing a drink or dessert at Sugar Factory.  The drink itself was just okay but with two boys they enjoyed the smoking part and playing with it.  If Matt comes home again we may try with him once but can't imagine taking anyone else there.  I'd recommend Yardhouse instead.    (And I'm not a beer drinker).


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by.

Won't be around for a few days or so. My best friend was rushed into hospital and has terminal cancer. Not sure how long she has, but not long. 

We only found out today it was terminal. But when I saw her on Tuesday for her chemo I kind of suspected. Or at least thought it was more than she suggested. She didn't want to tell anyone, and didn't want to tell me before I went to NY in case it ruined my trip. I understand her reasons. 

I love her kids like my own, so will be there for them too. 

Thanks Mac for the hugs and wishes earlier. 

Kinda sorts out priorities for me.


----------



## macraven

_hugs again carole.

it takes a true friend to be with you at the end of your life.
you have the strength and love to do it for her.

all are in my  prayers.
and, its not just words i am writing here to you

all the homies here will have you on their minds and hearts.
not an easy thing to be there with a loved one to the end.

_


----------



## macraven

_robo has the sunday round up quite well.
she could replace me in a new york minute with her reporting......_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

marciemi said:


> I think we definitely did it wrong.  You can go and get food and dessert.  Or get drinks.  But all of them is just too much (calories, food, money).
> 
> It seemed like a "one and done" to us.  Really, a Steak and Shake atmosphere (complete with zillions of screaming kids) vs. a bar.  Food was about the same level (meaning "fine") for about 3 times the price.  The drinks were fascinating just for the novelty, but at $32 each, you're not getting a lot of them.  And although they advertise 60 oz for the goblets, I would say about 10 oz of that is the dried ice/sugar combo stuck to the bottom, 40 oz is ice, and there are maybe 10 oz of actual drink.  We still had a very full glass of ice when done with all the drink.
> 
> They do have a lot of the novelty desserts too (fondue, frozen hot chocolate, etc.) that seemed pretty good.  I'd recommend eating somewhere else (there are a ton of restaurants within walking distance - we should have gone to Yardhouse which we really enjoy) and then just stopping in and sitting at the bar and sharing a drink or dessert at Sugar Factory.  The drink itself was just okay but with two boys they enjoyed the smoking part and playing with it.  If Matt comes home again we may try with him once but can't imagine taking anyone else there.  I'd recommend Yardhouse instead.    (And I'm not a beer drinker).


I keep hearing it's *men* at best. We may just skip it.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Very quick drive by.
> 
> Won't be around for a few days or so. My best friend was rushed into hospital and has terminal cancer. Not sure how long she has, but not long.
> 
> We only found out today it was terminal. But when I saw her on Tuesday for her chemo I kind of suspected. Or at least thought it was more than she suggested. She didn't want to tell anyone, and didn't want to tell me before I went to NY in case it ruined my trip. I understand her reasons.
> 
> I love her kids like my own, so will be there for them too.
> 
> Thanks Mac for the hugs and wishes earlier.
> 
> Kinda sorts out priorities for me.


I am so sorry schumi!


----------



## macraven

_we are still in a drought.
about 20 minutes ago, black clouds covered our area and thunder could be heard.

5 minutes of all that rumbling and not a drop of rain.
sky is now sunny again.....drats._


----------



## Bluer101

Schumi


----------



## Squirlz

Schumi so sorry to hear.


----------



## cam757

So sorry Schumi .


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _robo has the sunday round up quite well.
> she could replace me in a new york minute with her reporting......_



Nobody can replace you Mac.. You are a very special lady.

Marciemi we only had sandwiches and the nonalcoholic version of the drink. It's a little cheaper. I told the grandchildren they could have either the drink or dessert and they picked the drink.

Your right it's one of those places where you have to make choices about which sweet concoction your going to have. 

Eating a meal there having a drink and a dessert would be way to much. It is pricy, but for some odd reason that place seems to be very popular with the late teens and twenties group.

Carole you and your friend are in my prayers


----------



## Monykalyn

Ditto on the hugs Schumi!
Back from St louis and black clouds rolling in-already rained hard with sun shining...Went to City Museum and I am sore today! Not a museum for people who like peace and quiet and just looking at things-more like a Crossfit workout in disguise.
Watching the Cards annihilate the Mariners - 6? home runs by redbirds so far.

Better find some food for the kids before they revolt-
Oh-too late-they got themselves cereal!


----------



## buckeev

Shout out to Carole...Prayers for comfort for your friend and her family....and dear friends like you. 

Running 'round here in this sweltermesshellonearth...I don't know how Gage and I are gonna handle this week after next...1st Baltimore for 4 days...and then a "side trip" to Orlando for 4...maybe 5...or more days...(Depends on whetheror not momma can fend off the wolves here!). He desperately wants a final Disney Quest fix...and I have several unused-non expiring tix from past trips. As long as the AC is working in there, and I can find adequate places to plug in my chargers for binge watching something...I can entertain him for HOURS!


----------



## Squirlz

We're invited to a party with these cats this Saturday.  They have turned their back yard into The Abusement Park.  I'm excited and a little scared.


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> I think we definitely did it wrong.  You can go and get food and dessert.  Or get drinks.  But all of them is just too much (calories, food, money).
> 
> It seemed like a "one and done" to us.  Really, a Steak and Shake atmosphere (complete with zillions of screaming kids) vs. a bar.  Food was about the same level (meaning "fine") for about 3 times the price.  The drinks were fascinating just for the novelty, but at $32 each, you're not getting a lot of them.  And although they advertise 60 oz for the goblets, I would say about 10 oz of that is the dried ice/sugar combo stuck to the bottom, 40 oz is ice, and there are maybe 10 oz of actual drink.  We still had a very full glass of ice when done with all the drink.
> 
> They do have a lot of the novelty desserts too (fondue, frozen hot chocolate, etc.) that seemed pretty good.  I'd recommend eating somewhere else (there are a ton of restaurants within walking distance - we should have gone to Yardhouse which we really enjoy) and then just stopping in and sitting at the bar and sharing a drink or dessert at Sugar Factory.  The drink itself was just okay but with two boys they enjoyed the smoking part and playing with it.  If Matt comes home again we may try with him once but can't imagine taking anyone else there.  I'd recommend Yardhouse instead.    (And I'm not a beer drinker).


Agreed!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Schumi


X 2


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> We're invited to a party with these cats this Saturday.  They have turned their back yard into The Abusement Park.  I'm excited and a little scared.


Looks awesome!


----------



## pcstang

Lots of rain in Davenport today. Still having a blast! Going to hit Mako Wednesday. Sounds like most are doing good. I'm so far behind, gotta catch up.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs to Schumi.  Never easy.  And saying prayers for the family.

Did I say I hate typing on my phone?  Fat finger at work.

More tomorrow.  Cooked all meal on grill.  Coma from lots of steak, corn on the cob, taters, and roasted onions, peppers and tomatoes. Pie for dessert.  Watching TV.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Lots of rain in Davenport today. Still having a blast! Going to hit Mako Wednesday. Sounds like most are doing good. I'm so far behind, gotta catch up.



We are trying to decided going next Wednesday or Thursday after you leave or if you want to go too in the beginning of the week.


----------



## Lynne G

So, hope all are up and at 'em with this start of the work week.  Yay, maybe a short one, the holiday week-end is looming. 

Hope Kiesha is having a good time at the beach.  I'd like a trip report, I'll be there in August. 

Mac and Robo, hope the coffee is smooth and plentiful.  

Pcstang,   how was Mako?  Kids are looking forward to riding it this winter.  Have an awesome time in the parks.

Bluers - hope all is well.  Have a great time in the parks too.

Squirlz - Sweet.  Nice to have awards. 

Continued hug to Schumi.  

And it's time for tea.  Iced tea today.  Sun is out, and plants are starving for some rain.  We may finally get some tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Was wondering where you were this weekend

I counted noses and did not see yours

Happy Monday

Suppose my to have someone come over today to check out our ceiling fans
It died a week ago


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Very quick drive by.
> 
> Won't be around for a few days or so. My best friend was rushed into hospital and has terminal cancer. Not sure how long she has, but not long.
> 
> We only found out today it was terminal. But when I saw her on Tuesday for her chemo I kind of suspected. Or at least thought it was more than she suggested. She didn't want to tell anyone, and didn't want to tell me before I went to NY in case it ruined my trip. I understand her reasons.
> 
> I love her kids like my own, so will be there for them too.
> 
> Thanks Mac for the hugs and wishes earlier.
> 
> Kinda sorts out priorities for me.



My thoughts are with you Schumi


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies. 
Made it back home safe and sound last night about 9pm and had a great time in Orlando. 
But what whatever you guys do never order a meat lovers pizza from pizza Hut on Dr Philips Dr cause me and DW had pizza from there Friday night and I think it gave me food poisoning and been running to the bathroom ever since and made for a interesting last day at the dark side and trip home .


----------



## macraven

Good to hear you made it home safe
Bad to hear you lived in the bathroom a few days


----------



## tink1957

Carole, so sorry to hear about your friend  It's never easy to say goodbye.

StL...glad you had a good time in spite of the problems.

Hey mac...it finally rained at my househope you're next and then it can move on up to Lynne's place.

Have a great Monday


----------



## macraven

It's my turn for rain
Then I will share with Lynne once I get enough and my grass turns green again


----------



## BagOLaughs

Warning, i'm going to have a bit of a whinge about something not so important...

Just read that the coke freestyle machines don't give out free water anymore in USO. I know its only a small problem but really why stop this? It was so quick and easy for me to pop over to the machine with my water bottle and fill it up with super cold, refreshing, filtered water. 

I know you can still get water at the quick service restaurants, but the machines were so quick and easy. I used to sing Universals praises about this to everyone. 

Like i said small issue but a little irksome.

macraven do you still need ceiling fan repair person if its raining? Is it still humid?


----------



## macraven

Check out the thread that bluer started about the freestyle machines
Very informative !

Well our temps for the past 3 weeks ranged from 93 to 99 and very humid

We do have ac but the ceiling fan in our great room(2 stories high) helps tremendously in keeping that room cooler
Without not working, I have to turn the ac to 75 in order for it to be comfortable in the room

No rain here in weeks
Humidity stays high without it

The contractor was to be here at 9 this morning
It is now 10:20 and he hasn't shown up yet
Left him a voice message but no return call

Looks like I will be home until he contacts me
Ugh


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi sorry to hear about your friend. Sending hugs and prayers. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

For you cat fans:






and a funny:


----------



## macraven

Contractor did not show up so I left other voice messages

Finally heard from him in the afternoon
He became ill with heat exhaustion so he cancelled out today


Hope I see him tomorrow


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Contractor did not show up so I left other voice messages
> 
> Finally heard from him in the afternoon
> He became ill with heat exhaustion so he cancelled out today
> 
> 
> Hope I see him tomorrow


yes but if he was supposed to see you at 9... it seems you were supposed to be his first or second stop today yes?... so did he get too hot walking to his car?? Or maybe the heat exhaustion spilled over from yesterday. My brothers do AC work and regularly are in 130 degree attics... or more possibly. Tiny crawl space and extra hot. Couldn't do it! Heat exhaustion is a real thing and unfortunately... it's terrible if you let it get out of hand. They had a buddy that didn't check himself and passed away in his 20s because of it.  

Our heat index has been reading 108 daily. Yesterday it randomly poured and went from 99 outside int he shade to 81 outside in the shade. WOW! 
Highest heat index I've seen so far this year is 109. IT'S ONLY JUNE! July and August are going to be absolutely MISERABLE. We've had 2 AC call outs this week and it's only Monday. Some renters checked in Saturday some Sunday. 

MOm and dad stopped in for the night to get some big items out of storage. For those that dont know (despite my constant complaining SORRY!) They're building a custom house right now that was supposed to be done in April. The house theyve been living in turned back into a rental Memorial Day weekend. (because the house was supposed to be done in april....) so they've been "homeless" for a month and living in a rental. Well the house they're building has a garage with a studio apartment on the back half of it. That is --pretty much-- finished. Good enough to get the all clear from the inspector so they're moving into it until the big house gets ready in the next few weeks. It's 400SQ feet. Most of that is kitchen and bathroom do to their poor planning (dad got a little carried away. 1/3 bedroom and living room, 1/3 kitchen, 1/3 bathroom. They hate the rental they're in because it's too small (3 bedroom!) and they're moving into this for a couple weeks?... with only a queen bed which they can't stand. So um... If i'm negative in the next couple of weeks just know it's spilling over from being burnt out from running the business without help and from my parents complaining about my studio apartment. OY! HAVE I SAID lately that I'm SOOOO ready for this @#$#$^#$%#$ house to be ready?!!? 

With that said it sounds extraordinarily unimportant put into perspective. Schumi I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. It's a very tough thing to go through and my thoughts go out to you. I'll try to keep mac posted on what day it is until you return. (this might be fun... if she's confused when you get back it's not my fault.)


----------



## macraven

Contractor told me he was working in an attic with no fan or ventilation 

Must have passed out after up there
They got him out and he is recovering at home

He is determined to come to my house tomorrow late afternoon

Told him not to come if he needs more time to get better
Says he will see me Tuesday 


Gripe all you want about the parental units
We are your support homies here
Sounds like they fully trust your decisions in handling the business

Tell them for the extra time you are putting in since they are not contributing, you need a paid vacation and a bonus check

I'd ask for a million dollars
So start high and get them to counter offer
If you don't win, settle for gas money to the parks and prepaid room onsite


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="tinydancer09, post: 56007623, member: 360891]


 I'll try to keep mac posted on what day it is until you return. (this might be fun... if she's confused when you get back it's not my fault.)[/QUOTE]



Sounds like a plan


But are you going to set an alarm to get up early so I'll know the day before evening time........


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...it's raining here again tonight...hope it makes it to your place 

The only thing I had to do was fire up my grill and just as we were putting the last of the chicken on....it started pouring.

Good thing my grill has wheels.


----------



## macraven

Tink we got a 15 minute sprinkle around 7:30 tonight 

Hope it happens again tonight 


I bought my Hhn tickets yesterday
Yay....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> [QUOTE="tinydancer09, post: 56007623, member: 360891]
> I'll try to keep mac posted on what day it is until you return. (this might be fun... if she's confused when you get back it's not my fault.)


Sounds like a plan
But are you going to set an alarm to get up early so I'll know the day before evening time........[/QUOTE]
I'll post it around 1AM. Does that work?!

and oh wow on the contractor guy! Glad you were nice to him. Couldn't tell too much from the first message... I read it with a bit of annoyance. Gotta love how inflection changes depending who reads it! 
Believe me I'm thinking about it on the payment thing. I'm actually thinking about asking for a "bonus" from the business towards a new car. One time lump some. The business gets a pretty big tax write off on vehicles anyways. Then I'll trade my car in and have the financing I'd like without emptying out my savings. Not sure if I'm being too greedy or not. I'd like to finance no more than 10k so that my payments are reasonable. My car should be worth at least 6K... I hope. It's got body damage but the engine is flawless. It has been in two.. maybe three recorded "wrecks." None of which were mechanical. Once I got rear ended. Once I hydroplaned through a ditch. Once a lady backed into me in the lowes parking lot and we "shared" fault. Stupid private property rules. IDK I need to go up there and start the conversation for the dealer so I can find the car I want anyways-- need to know how much it's worth so I know exactly what kind of downpayment I need for the financing I want. I want a used one because I don't like carrying the value of a new car so it may take a few months. 

The reason I wonder if I'm being greedy is because I am pretty much getting a studio apartment out of this deal.. but I also did not make the choice to do that. I made a joke 3 years ago and they decided it sounded like a good idea. So I didn't ask for it, but I also should take that into consideration right? Maybe.. IDK. I hate asking for things... but at the same time for my degree I don't quite brush the average starting salary and I've been doing this for 5 years now. 

I made red lobster biscuits tonight because schumi was talking about them. Also made homemade alfredo because I wanted that the other night. The key to the boxed red lobster biscuits is to add a quarter teaspoon to half a teaspoon of garlic powder to the dry mix before you mix in all the cheese and stuff. Really makes a difference! I always thought the box was missing stuff so I tried it one day. Try it--- you can thank me later! Oh and SHARP cheddar!


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Mac is ready for HHN now!  Hope your fan guy recovers and fixes your fan today.

Rain.  Yep, rain last night, and oh so muggy this morning, with high humidity.  Did I say sauna?  The thunderstorms to be rolling in later this morning should take care of that, I hope.  My flowers are very thankful.  Oh, and tomatoes are growing bigger.  Not red yet, but at least we have some starting.  Only vegetable I planted this year.

Kids started working at camp.  Tired kids last night.  Ahhh, peace.  Well, not quite, there were intermittent screams about what each was doing online.  Apparently, I don't have the fastest internet.  Yes, I am a mean mom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	














And, I need that second cup of tea.  Iced again.


----------



## macraven

_Wow double posts for fantastic minionions !!  

It really is Tuesday!_


----------



## tinydancer09

This was posted on Disney Dining's page... the comments.. oh the comments.


----------



## macraven

_is this a joke?

give us the link if it isn't....
gotta give it some reading time.


have to say all the minionions were fantastic.
tinyD, you really out did yourself but with one eye opened saw the monday and scratched my head until i read the rest......hahahaha.
all were a stitch and a half, got a good laugh out of it.

and Lynne, wow, perfect pictures.
that cat with the newspaper and coffee and the saying was fabulous!

the minionion was a big hoot and a half too!

many thanks homies
you both scored homeruns on those postings and set me straight that it is tuesday......_


----------



## macraven

_tink/vicki, we did get some light rain at our place about 2 in the morning but the ground is still dry.
did a check in the front yard and some places are dust and no wetness to the soil but a few sections there was moisture there.

not enough but i'll take any amount of rain that falls.


schumi would be so proud of me today.
no, i did not iron (don't even own an iron) but i cleaned the house up this morning and just finished all but my blue room.
she always tells us how she starts her day in tidying up her place or laundry/ironing and it wears me out.
but, she then has the rest of her day just to play which is a nice way to handle life and the house.

don't expect me to post those type of activities in the near future again.
i do the house once a week and call it done.
the only rooms i do daily are the kitchen and bathrooms._
_well, bathrooms more than a couple of times a week._
_we have 3 of them so i only concentrate on the one in our bedroom section._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _is this a joke?
> 
> give us the link if it isn't....
> gotta give it some reading time.
> 
> 
> have to say all the minionions were fantastic.
> tinyD, you really out did yourself but with one eye opened saw the monday and scratched my head until i read the rest......hahahaha.
> all were a stitch and a half, got a good laugh out of it.
> 
> and Lynne, wow, perfect pictures.
> that cat with the newspaper and coffee and the saying was fabulous!
> 
> the minionion was a big hoot and a half too!
> 
> many thanks homies
> you both scored homeruns on those postings and set me straight that it is tuesday......_


Yes it's a joke. Sorry I thought the breakyourownnews.com watermark was more apparent. That's a website to generate your own breaking news picture. I could take a picture of you and write BREAKING NEWS: MAC'S GONE WAC! (and doesn't know what day it is)


----------



## macraven

_whew......i can imagine people getting into a conversation and not realizing the joke to it.....
at first i thought, oh my, this has to be a joke.
but then, thought i should ask as there are some wild posts/threads in the dis at times.

i glanced at the picture and now see the watermark....

lol_


----------



## tinydancer09

Yep sorry! Haha ive done that before. I learned quickly to always google it to see if any news reports come up.


----------



## macraven

Since it is all family here basically, I sometimes talk before I think ... Lol


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon! Perfectly lazy day here. Hopefully y'all are having a great day too!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

***stinking pic won't load***

Reading over on the Kong thread and I see where someone "announced" they had a small child and asked the live actors not to jump out. That's all well and good, but do they not realize it kinda ruins the experience for the others they're in line with? Some of us enjoy being scared


----------



## tinydancer09

Tried to go to the grocery store. Between the freezer section and my car I missed 7 calls from the same person. I love when people aren't annoying at all.... 
Every time I tried to check the voicemail to see what his deal was he'd call again. Then I finally got through a voicemail and was trying to call the AC guy to fix the problem and he called so much he couldn't hear me for the beeping blocking what I was saying. 
One call and one voicemail gets my attention perfectly fine.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Reading over on the Kong thread and I see where someone "announced" they had a small child and asked the live actors not to jump out. That's all well and good, but do they not realize it kinda ruins the experience for the others they're in line with? Some of us enjoy being scared


I was thinking the same thing...

If I was on the ride and someone told the TM to stay back and not approach the ride to do his job, I'd be miffed

There are some of us that want the total effect of the ride

Maybe the ones with littles that can't handle the total experience of Kong, could be sat in the first row so they would avoid the live SA at that ride


----------



## macraven

TinyD, that suxs....


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Tried to go to the grocery store. Between the freezer section and my car I missed 7 calls from the same person. I love when people aren't annoying at all....
> Every time I tried to check the voicemail to see what his deal was he'd call again. Then I finally got through a voicemail and was trying to call the AC guy to fix the problem and he called so much he couldn't hear me for the beeping blocking what I was saying.
> One call and one voicemail gets my attention perfectly fine.


Don't you know he's a fun one to date.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Don't you know he's a fun one to date.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WHAAATTT??? Finnegan's isn't taking reservations this year for HHN?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WHAAATTT??? Finnegan's isn't taking reservations this year for HHN?


----------



## macraven

They said that last year but changed it before Hhn started


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> They said that last year but changed it before Hhn started


I hope they reconsider this year too. I've got my calendar set to alert me when my ressie time is.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Don't you know he's a fun one to date.


Someone married him I guess. Mom talked to his wife and told her to let him know that I'm handling it and to stop calling so I can talk to the AC guy.   Haven't heard from them since


----------



## SharkyGoddess

What a donkey butt!


----------



## macraven

_i second that....

but if i would have said what i wanted to post, i would have to give myself points....hahaha_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i second that....
> 
> but if i would have said what i wanted to post, i would have to give myself points....hahaha_


I can't even post the clean version of what I was saying. I was very HANGRY. Had not eaten all day and my grocery store trip kept getting pushed further and further back due to being busy. Ended up there with the people who got off work at 5.


Just got sad. Was reading too 10 drinks at Disney(gearing up for my birthday) and the Mexico margarita stand was one of them. Anyone heard anything out of that?


----------



## tink1957

We got a really good soaking rain tonight too ...the dust is actually settled now

I harvested tomatoes, peppers and green beans today, the squash is looking poor.  I'm just glad that everything else survived the drought.

Glad your mom set that rude guy straight tinyD


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I can't even post the clean version of what I was saying. I was very HANGRY. Had not eaten all day and my grocery store trip kept getting pushed further and further back due to being busy. Ended up there with the people who got off work at 5.
> 
> 
> Just got sad. Was reading too 10 drinks at Disney(gearing up for my birthday) and the Mexico margarita stand was one of them. Anyone heard anything out of that?


_i read on the motherland site that the mexico margarita stand will be in service again._


----------



## tink1957

I think we should start a petition to bring back the Margarita stand 

Oops, I just read mac's post...nevermind


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> We got a really good soaking rain tonight too ...the dust is actually settled now
> 
> I harvested tomatoes, peppers and green beans today, the squash is looking poor.  I'm just glad that everything else survived the drought.
> 
> Glad your mom set that rude guy straight tinyD




_i hope you put buckets out to catch that rain so you could bring some to me....
i know atlanta got rain as Mr Mac flew in there around 2 today.
he hit some of the rain when he was shuttling to get his car in the outer parking lot.

Tink, the storm that happened yesterday,  only gave us sprinkles around 7 yesterday evening.
i had to water the flowers again this evening and dread when the water bill comes.

i have not bought my tomato plants yet and here you are harvesting yours already......
did see a lot of fully grown tomato plants at walmarts out door section._


----------



## tinydancer09

Need to call and request the marg stand be back open by my birthday. I'm sure they'll understand.

Maybe they had to make it bigger for the people who stop on the way to frozen... And the people who can't believe they waited 3 hours in line and need one after


----------



## macraven

_birthday is sept, right?

i have never seen the movie frozen and have no plans to.


year before last in the bill and teds show, one of the gals sang the hit theme frozen song.
but they changed the words.

a larger size gal sang,  "let myself go...." and the words to it revolved around her appearance.

it was a hoot.......
so whenever i hear the frozen hit song, i think of the words done by the lady in the b/t show....

other than that, i have limited knowledge of frozen.
no plans to do that ride at epcot.
saw the video of the ride and it didn't do anything for me._


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _birthday is sept, right?
> 
> i have never seen the movie frozen and have no plans to.
> 
> 
> year before last in the bill and teds show, one of the gals sang the hit theme frozen song.
> but they changed the words.
> 
> a larger size gal sang,  "let myself go...." and the words to it revolved around her appearance.
> 
> it was a hoot.......
> so whenever i hear the frozen hit song, i think of the words done by the lady in the b/t show....
> 
> other than that, i have limited knowledge of frozen.
> no plans to do that ride at epcot.
> saw the video of the ride and it didn't do anything for me._


Sept 21 yes ma'am.
I've seen frozen more times than is like to admit and I did like it... At first. However, at the dance studio whenever the girls would get too out of hand we'd just play frozen and they all zoned into that so it got old quick.now I much prefer frozen... Margaritas. 
(But really, the cold never bothered me anyway) except I get brain freezes 
Just when I thought we had let it go frozen 2 was announced.
SWIM AWAY! -krill from finding nemo


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  No thunder or lightning, but the house sounded like it was under a strong waterfall for about 1/2 hour, and then it was gone by the 10 o'clock news.  Almost cool this morning, and what a beautiful sight pushing the clouds away.  Sunglasses needed.  Foggy in the early morning.  So much moisture.  But, we really did need it, no puddles to be seen this morning.  And with the sun out, that fog was short history.

Great Wednesday pictures TinyD.  Yeah, some people are just well, just not nice.  I hope you finally got to the grocery store. 

Nice to pick the vegetables Tink.  Ours won't be ready until around the middle of August.











  Yep, even on vacation, Kiesha needs to see the camel.  Yep, it's hump day, Wednesday, and all  have their eye on the week-end, it will be party time and fireworks.  The city will be crazy with people.  I'll be lounging in the pool with a cool drink. 

Have an awesome day all!


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Very quick drive by.
> 
> Won't be around for a few days or so. My best friend was rushed into hospital and has terminal cancer. Not sure how long she has, but not long.
> 
> We only found out today it was terminal. But when I saw her on Tuesday for her chemo I kind of suspected. Or at least thought it was more than she suggested. She didn't want to tell anyone, and didn't want to tell me before I went to NY in case it ruined my trip. I understand her reasons.
> 
> I love her kids like my own, so will be there for them too.
> 
> Thanks Mac for the hugs and wishes earlier.
> 
> Kinda sorts out priorities for me.


Sorry just seen your post.  Hugs and thoughts with you all.  Sadly we just got a terminal diagnosis yesterday on my father in law - maybe three months.  So lots to sort out and arrange to make things as comfortable as possible for him.  Hope you are able to help them x


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Realfood, that is so sad to hear.  Sending hugs and hoping all find peace and comfort.

And a hello. Hope you post here more.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Aww Realfood, that is so sad to hear.  Sending hugs and hoping all find peace and comfort.
> 
> And a hello. Hope you post here more.


Thank you Lynne - Only just found this thread searching for Schumi as she went quiet on another thread!  It's seems a lovely, friendly spot so I'll definitely be back!


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you Lynne - Only just found this thread searching for Schumi as she went quiet on another thread!  It's seems a lovely, friendly spot so I'll definitely be back!




_to Realfoodfans
to your home away from home.


doesn't matter how you discovered our chat place but glad you are here.
please stick around and join us.
we talk about everything that is on our mind.

Schumi  will be back soon 
she posted a few pages back that is would be gone from the internet for a number of days.
i'll send her a heads up that you were looking for her.
she'll be glad to hear that.

i recognized your name when i saw it here._
_i was reading that thread and noticed, besides schumi, there were two others  that knew what really was going on and presented it quite nicely and kindly._

_that was you!_
_the intelligent one_
_you need to stick around here as we need more smarts than we have..._
_if you read back pages in this thread, you will see we cut up and play /tease a lot._


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _to Realfoodfans
> to your home away from home.
> 
> 
> doesn't matter how you discovered our chat place but glad you are here.
> please stick around and join us.
> we talk about everything that is on our mind.
> 
> Schumi  will be back soon
> she posted a few pages back that is would be gone from the internet for a number of days.
> i'll send her a heads up that you were looking for her.
> she'll be glad to hear that.
> 
> i recognized your name when i saw it here._
> _i was reading that thread and noticed, besides schumi, there were two others  that knew what really was going on and presented it quite nicely and kindly._
> 
> _that was you!_
> _the intelligent one_
> _you need to stick around here as we need more smarts than we have..._
> _if you read back pages in this thread, you will see we cut up and play /tease a lot._


Thank you how kind of you - yes sadly I read Schumi's post.  I bet she's a good friend to have x


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  No thunder or lightning, but the house sounded like it was under a strong waterfall for about 1/2 hour, and then it was gone by the 10 o'clock news.  Almost cool this morning, and what a beautiful sight pushing the clouds away.  Sunglasses needed.  Foggy in the early morning.  So much moisture.  But, we really did need it, no puddles to be seen this morning.  And with the sun out, that fog was short history.


We are having damp weather here on the edge of the Peak District - I opted out of our walking group today but hubs and my brother have gone - I'm sorry to have missed it as the hike was around the Annual Well Dressings - if you like flowers you may like to look - all the pictures are individual petals set into damp clay.  They take days to make!
http://www.visitpeakdistrict.com/events/Well_Dressing.aspx


----------



## macraven

_i glanced thru the site and there was so much to read.
lots of words with more than 3 letters......lol
i just teasing about the 3 letters.  i used to teach school so i do know words that have 12 letters in them...
truly, the Peak District is amazing, i will look thru it later as it looks absolutely lovely.


weather is so different all over.
Carole/schumi shares with us her weather.
last year i got to spend time with her in orlando, and of course we talked about the weather a lot!

i lived in st louis area growing up, which by the way is the armpit of america, moved to chicago for a job and stayed north for years.
snow is fun to look at as long as you don't have to live in it.

moved to Georgia before christmas and thrilled i wil only see snow when watching the weather and news on the tv each winter.



_


----------



## Lynne G

Realfoodfans said:


> We are having damp weather here on the edge of the Peak District - I opted out of our walking group today but hubs and my brother have gone - I'm sorry to have missed it as the hike was around the Annual Well Dressings - if you like flowers you may like to look - all the pictures are individual petals set into damp clay.  They take days to make!
> http://www.visitpeakdistrict.com/events/Well_Dressing.aspx




That is so pretty.  It's what is done for the Rose Parade out in California.  All the floats are made from rose and other flower petals and other parts of plants/natural items.
What a great place to hike.  No damp here now.  The sun is in full brightness, and we will be in the high 80's by the afternoon.  I like where I live, I can complain about the hot, the cold, and enjoy the just right fall and spring.  We had a really wet spring, so all are hoping to have a long, not too hot, sunny summer days.  Haven't vacationed in England in quite a while.  Maybe one of these days.  Kids are English football fans.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Sorry just seen your post.  Hugs and thoughts with you all.  Sadly we just got a terminal diagnosis yesterday on my father in law - maybe three months.  So lots to sort out and arrange to make things as comfortable as possible for him.  Hope you are able to help them x



_don't know how i missed it_
_i even put my glasses on to read the thread........_

_so sorry to read about your FIl._
_it had to hit you hard getting that type of news._

_ from all of us to youse._

_making him comfortable is most important, some of us here have gone thru taking care of parental units so we know the road you will be on._


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, if i promise to real good, will you please send that rain to me?
we are going into a draught and i have an acre of land.
can you imagine having to put in a new yard .......

i do water the flowers regularly.
i think when we get the water bill it will be as high as the mortgage we pay._


----------



## macraven

_tinyD, loved your minioinions.......each one was a hoot and a half._


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> of course we talked about the weather a lot!



is that mostly an English thing or do Americans also frequent the weather as a conversation topic?

Loved that Epcot thing, I had one of my UK CM friends send that to me. I was in stitches. haha. Its all very animated over here, well in the way that the English can be animated, that is to say lots of snide facebook messages about those that voted... I really don't get it. We lost, get over it and move on. 

I was just reading a article about all the different places to get married in WDW, you can get married in the hub for a starting prices of $75,000! If you had that sort of money to throw down for one day... yikes!


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> I was just reading a article about all the different places to get married in WDW, you can get married in the hub for a starting prices of $75,000! If you had that sort of money to throw down for one day... yikes!




_i could think of beter ways to spend $75,000 than to get married.

i mean to get married in the motherland or the darkside.


that would buy a LOT of cat food.
i'm a cat person btw...._


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> _i could think of beter ways to spend $75,000 than to get married.
> 
> i mean to get married in the motherland or the darkside.
> 
> 
> that would buy a LOT of cat food.
> i'm a cat person btw...._



I know, so am I 

Also forgot to mention everyone, My USO tickets arrived in the post yesterday! woop woop. I may have done a little dance to celebrate.

I also got a VIP dine4less orlando card. I won't use it but if anyone else wants it let me know. I've not signed it or anything so its free to anyone who wants it. Not sure how i'm going to get it to anyone but I don't think post would be too expensive.


----------



## macraven

_bagsolaughs, you know it is easier to say rachel instead of all those letters.......jk

weather is the topic that brought my Mr Mac and me together.
we talk weather all the time.

i just assumed everyone talked about the weather.

did i spell your name correctly?_


----------



## BagOLaughs

it says Rachel in my signature doesn't it? Although I've noticed that my signature doesn't show up if i'm using my phone.

I guess weather is what we've all got in common, well except for anyone that lives underground I suppose. I would laugh but I'm sure there is someone in this big wide world that lives completely underground.


----------



## macraven

_now that i put my glasses in, it does say rachel........lol

i find the name has different spellings and i would hate to use the wrong spelling....


yea, weather rules in my life....

sometimes it is the talk of the day rather than, what will be for dinner.._


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _don't know how i missed it_
> _i even put my glasses on to read the thread........_
> 
> _so sorry to read about your FIl._
> _it had to hit you hard getting that type of news._
> 
> _ from all of us to youse._
> 
> _making him comfortable is most important, some of us here have gone thru taking care of parental units so we know the road you will be on._


Thank you - we knew with 4 parents in their 80's that time was moving on but you just hope it will be a gentler pathway than cancer.


----------



## Squirlz

If we don't get rain soon they will likely cancel the fireworks for July 4.  They did that a few years ago then did the fireworks at midnight New Year's Eve instead.  That was kind of cool, standing there freezing watching fireworks.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> now that i put my glasses in, it does say rachel........lol
> 
> i find the name has different spellings and i would hate to use the wrong spelling....



I'm not too worried, it gets spelt wrong all the time so I'm very chilled about it  I had a white lab coat with it spelt Rachael for 3 years. lol. It didn't bother me because I didn't have to look at it, but my colleges did. 



Squirlz said:


> If we don't get rain soon they will likely cancel the fireworks for July 4.



Really? Fire risk i'm assuming? where do you live?



Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you - we knew with 4 parents in their 80's that time was moving on but you just hope it will be a gentler pathway than cancer.



It is so hard and completely not fair when life is so unkind, i'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> If we don't get rain soon they will likely cancel the fireworks for July 4.  They did that a few years ago then did the fireworks at midnight New Year's Eve instead.  That was kind of cool, standing there freezing watching fireworks.


_me too!!_

_i hate when rain ruins fireworks.

but i have no worries here as we are in a draught.
but i would take rain on the 4th as we need it.
rather have the rain on the 6th if i could choose.....

fireworks are big in the south.
saw them and heard them go off in our neighborhood on christmas evening and NY eve...._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Squirlz.  The city does the fireworks from barges in the larger river.  I like to watch the fireworks show  on my TV.  Too many people flood the city to watch.  Have only watched it from the waterfront one time.  After that, I try to not be in wall to wall people looking up.  

And cancer.  I so wish we could find a cure for it.  Too many I know have passed.   

and a cat for Mac:


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## tink1957

to our newest homie Rff.
So sorry to hear about your fil 

Rachel, your signature will show up on your phone if you turn it sideways.

Thanks for the minionions tinyD and to Lynne for the cats and camels, it starts the day off with a smile


----------



## macraven

_well, i got an email from Carole.

she asked if i would post something for her as she is not up to chit chat.


Her best friend, dear lady that she has been like a sister to for much of her life, passed last night. 


Carole said she needs time to be away from the everyday talking but she sends her love to all of us here.
She will come back and post when she is up to it.

She is busy today cooking for the family and helping out.


i think all here that have gone thru the process of a friend or family member passing, there is a lot on your mind and going thru the motions of what to do next..._
_i've been through that and remember how difficult it was to make simple conversations with anyone between the tears i had.  so i understand her needing time to return to us._

_when you have known someone a very long time it is hard to digest that they could pass within days once they are in the hospital._
_here today and not tomorrow.  it is shocking to take in and understand at the time they pass._

_
she has appreciated being thought of as i told her the past few days she has been missed by many here.


when she comes back i hope she uses those kewl words of Lush when she talks about food.
i miss our friend and love the way she has taught us the english language....._


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> I know, so am I
> 
> Also forgot to mention everyone, My USO tickets arrived in the post yesterday! woop woop. I may have done a little dance to celebrate.
> 
> I also got a VIP dine4less orlando card. I won't use it but if anyone else wants it let me know. I've not signed it or anything so its free to anyone who wants it. Not sure how i'm going to get it to anyone but I don't think post would be too expensive.




_you do realize that now you have something free to give away, homies will be pm'ing you to take you up on your offer.

i have no idea what the dining card is about but if it is good, put me on the list.  
jk

everyone wants something that is free_


----------



## macraven

_lynne always comes up with the best kitties....

Real food fans, i know many don't like cats like i do.

well, most people hate cats but i still love those peeps.....

i can only go so far talking about my kitty cats and then i know to stop when the dog pictures start showing up here.


camels are a wednesday tradition.
it lets us know what day of the week it is.

but with my pea size brain, i sometimes mix up my day of the week so the homies here post pics to guide me.

once i quit my job, i had no need for a calendar.
sundays i always remember as that is when Walking Dead is on tv._


----------



## Robo56

Morning  to all the sans family. Sounds like everyone is up and lively this morning.

Realfoodfans this is the friendliest place on the dis. Glad you are here. Beautiful artwork using natures bounty. I'am so sorry to hear of your father-in-law diagnoses.  Hugs and prayers for him and all of you.

Mac thank you for the update on Schumi. We miss her. when she is ready to come back her sans family will be waiting with lots of hugs.

Mac hope you get some rain soon. It has cooled down here. I always like to see pics and hear about people's pets. Don't have any of my own. 

Did yard work yesterday. Haha should have waited till today. It cooled down over night to low 80's today. Have a few errands today then getting on the horn to buy those HHN tickets.

Thank you Mac for all your help on making decisions on best ticket options. You are awesome.

Lynne and Tinyd love all the pics. Like Mac it's nice to be updated on the day of the week first thing in the morning.

A girl that my granddaughter went to high school with made the the Olympic team yesterday. She is at the trails in Omaha. She won the 100-meter breaststroke. The whole town is excited for this sweet young lady.

Squirlz it usually rains here for the 4th fireworks. There can be no rain for days then it rains on the 4th and they have to reschedule. Like Lynnes area they set off the fireworks on barges in the river here in this area of Indiana.

We had a little rain early Monday morning,but ground is still hard and dry. People have been setting off fireworks around here for last couple of weeks. Like Mac said, people in the South are serious about heir fireworks. I have seen people drop serious coin on them here.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Carole said she needs time to be away from the everyday talking but she sends her love to all of us here.
> She will come back and post when she is up to it.



I feel for her so much. I hope shes as good as she can be in that situation. My heart and thoughts go out to her.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending my thoughts and prayers to Schumi.  So sad to hear of her loss.  Prayers to her friend's family and friends.

Okay, I do like cats, I had one named Sam for years.  He was an outdoor orange tabby that loved to patrol.  But, due to the family, no cats allowed, cat allergies.  Since no sniffles at dog dander, we're a dog family.  So,


----------



## tinydancer09

BagOLaughs said:


> is that mostly an English thing or do Americans also frequent the weather as a conversation topic?
> 
> Loved that Epcot thing, I had one of my UK CM friends send that to me. I was in stitches. haha. Its all very animated over here, well in the way that the English can be animated, that is to say lots of snide facebook messages about those that voted... I really don't get it. We lost, get over it and move on.
> 
> I was just reading a article about all the different places to get married in WDW, you can get married in the hub for a starting prices of $75,000! If you had that sort of money to throw down for one day... yikes!


I talk about weather all the time. I was so fascinated with it as a kid my mom thought I was going to be a meteorologist. I might have considered it if it didn't take so much science. I'm okay in science but.... it's not my strongest. Storms fascinate me though. Mostly I just complain about heat. I hate the heat and I live in south GA. Our heat index reached over 102 before 11 AM. In the grocery store small talk it's mostly "Don't have a heat stroke" "try to stay inside and stay cool!" "Check on your grandparents!" (we mostly say that about all the weather hear. A lot of older people still live in their older homes with their really old ACs... Just installed window units over the years or live in trailers whose AC can't really keep up to the extremes.)  And then it's I've got cold stuff I better hurry home before it spoils! 

Know what else we do down here? Send casseroles whenever someone has a death in the family. The amount of food that surrounds those events is just... wow! So all that are going through tough times know that its making my inner southern want to send casseroles and other food to you, but obviously I can't. Food is the bandaid of the soul down here. Soulfood if you will.... Comfort food? Do other places do that? I dont remember that happening up north when my Grandmother passed. We cooked all week and my northern relatives "entertained" us whereas in my neighborhood right now when something like that happens we all make a list of who's going to cook what for the next week and take over. 

Also, as much as my young hs/college self dreamed of a Disney Wedding.. No, just no. I could buy a house with that kind of money! Don't get me wrong, if/when I find Mr.Terri I would like to have a decent wedding with lots of food and drinks in a pretty place, but... That's a lot of money. I have 6 brothers and sisters blood, three more IL, 10 nieces and nephews, and a whole dance company that's my family. No way in heck. Now... I might end up at Hogwarts for the honeymoon! lol TO heck with staying in the room I'm going to Hogwarts!  



Lynne G said:


>


I see both. I always think of Harry with darker glasses even though I'm pretty sure they're gold. They always have a dark reflection on them. Or maybe the book covers have dark frames. 

Also @Realfoodfans ... I'm so sorry to hear that news. It's tough no matter what. I hate that you'll have to watch this unfold and hope for calm and peace through it all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Also [USER=580054 said:
			
		

> @Realfoodfans[/USER] ... I'm so sorry to hear that news. It's tough no matter what. I hate that you'll have to watch this unfold and hope for calm and peace through it all.



Thank you for your thoughts.  Generally we don't take food to people but within my parents church they always do - even when someone is ill they share the news and offer support which is great.  I love baking and always like to take cake to people!


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> _lynne always comes up with the best kitties....
> 
> 
> once i quit my job, i had no need for a calendar.
> sundays i always remember as that is when Walking Dead is on tv._



Mac-love TWD. Can't wait til October. Although I had to leave the room at the end of the last episode and have my DH yell to me what was happening. Too much anxiety. I like FTWD too, looking forward to its return in August.
From one newbie to another I say, Realfoodfans. So sorry about your FIL. My son had leukemia when he was a toddler and was in treatment for over 3 years. Thankfully, he is 10 and in perfect health now. I hope and pray for comfort and strength for your FIL and family.



tinydancer09 said:


> I talk about weather all the time. I was so fascinated with it as a kid my mom thought I was going to be a meteorologist. I might have considered it if it didn't take so much science. I'm okay in science but.... it's not my strongest. Storms fascinate me though. Mostly I just complain about heat. I hate the heat and I live in south GA. Our heat index reached over 102 before 11 AM. In the grocery store small talk it's mostly "Don't have a heat stroke" "try to stay inside and stay cool!" "Check on your grandparents!" (we mostly say that about all the weather hear. A lot of older people still live in their older homes with their really old ACs... Just installed window units over the years or live in trailers whose AC can't really keep up to the extremes.)  And then it's I've got cold stuff I better hurry home before it spoils!
> 
> Know what else we do down here? Send casseroles whenever someone has a death in the family. The amount of food that surrounds those events is just... wow! So all that are going through tough times know that its making my inner southern want to send casseroles and other food to you, but obviously I can't. Food is the bandaid of the soul down here. Soulfood if you will.... Comfort food? Do other places do that? I dont remember that happening up north when my Grandmother passed. We cooked all week and my northern relatives "entertained" us whereas in my neighborhood right now when something like that happens we all make a list of who's going to cook what for the next week and take over.
> 
> Also @Realfoodfans ... I'm so sorry to hear that news. It's tough no matter what. I hate that you'll have to watch this unfold and hope for calm and peace through it all.



Tinydancer- I love the weather but like you the whole science and physics thing was not my strong suit. Its been a fairly mild summer for us so far. Had the windows up for a while yesterday. Very very wet and cool spring and beginning of the summer.  Its almost July and I have not put on a bathing suit yet.

I am in SE VA and we definitely do the food thing when someone dies. NC BBQ and Fried chicken are staples at any funeral reception in my part of the world.  If a church member dies we have a reception for the family after the funeral and most of the women in the church make a dish to bring.  Something nice to do for the family so they do not have to worry about feeding their out of town family and there usually is enough left over to send home.

Good day today so far. Boss is out of the office so when the is away the will play....


----------



## Squirlz

Someone asked where I live back aways...near East Lansing MI (GO Spartans!)  We just haven't had much rain to speak of and the grass is all dry.  I haven't mowed in 3 weeks.  Temps have been around 90 for a couple weeks.

Thoughts and prayers for Schumi.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


>


I see Sigmund Freud.






Geez how old AM I???


----------



## Realfoodfans

cam757 said:


> Mac-love TWD. Can't wait til October. Although I had to leave the room at the end of the last episode and have my DH yell to me what was happening. Too much anxiety. I like FTWD too, looking forward to its return in August.
> From one newbie to another I say, Realfoodfans. So sorry about your FIL. My son had leukemia when he was a toddler and was in treatment for over 3 years. Thankfully, he is 10 and in perfect health now. I hope and pray for comfort and strength for your FIL and family.
> Good day today so far. Boss is out of the office so when the is away the will play....



Thank you Cam.  My FIL is very calm and prepared in himself - we want to keep him comfortable - we have a beautiful hospice nearby so we are hoping there will be a bed there for him.  So pleased to hear your son has done so well that must have been so tough on you all. I expect you treasure him just that little bit more.  My GS is 7 and has health problems and spent a long while in and out of hospital from age 2-5.  He's physically a lot stronger now though he struggles with co-ordination with Dyspraxia and SPD.  He is my absolute joy I think we have a special bond (I hope we can keep it). When he was unwell the last time my daughter was expecting and struggling so I slept at the hospital on the end of his bed and stayed the whole time trying to entertain him - we share a wicked sense of humour!  He is on my picture - it was pure magic he got out of hospital in time to have his 4th birthday at WDW!


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _lynne always comes up with the best kitties....
> 
> Real food fans, i know many don't like cats like i do.
> 
> well, most people hate cats but i still love those peeps.....
> 
> i can only go so far talking about my kitty cats and then i know to stop when the dog pictures start showing up here.
> 
> 
> camels are a wednesday tradition.
> it lets us know what day of the week it is.
> 
> but with my pea size brain, i sometimes mix up my day of the week so the homies here post pics to guide me.
> 
> once i quit my job, i had no need for a calendar.
> sundays i always remember as that is when Walking Dead is on tv._


Love love love Walking Dead.  A friend at my sewing group told me about it (she's 80 this year I thought if Sally watches it then it can't be too scary - wrong!) and hubs found it online - we started at series 1 and caught right up to date over about 4-5 weeks earlier this year.  Looking forward to the next series but dreading it at the same time.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Someone asked where I live back aways...near East Lansing MI (GO Spartans!)  We just haven't had much rain to speak of and the grass is all dry.  I haven't mowed in 3 weeks.  Temps have been around 90 for a couple weeks.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for Schumi.


*Climate[edit]*
Lansing has a Midwestern humid continental climate (Köppen _Dfb/Dfa_) that is influenced by the Great Lakes, and is part of USDA Hardiness zone 5b.[42] Winters are cold with moderate to heavy snowfall, while summers are very warm and humid. The monthly daily average temperature in July is 71.5 °F (21.9 °C), while the same figure for January is 23.4 °F (−4.8 °C); the annual mean is 48.21 °F (9.01 °C). On average, temperatures reach or exceed 90 °F (32.2 °C) on 8.8 days of the year and drop to or below 0 °F (−17.8 °C) on 10−11 nights.[43] Precipitation is generally greatest during summer but still frequent and significant in winter. Snowfall, which normally occurs from November to April, averages 51.1 inches (130 cm) per season, significantly less than areas to the west such as Grand Rapids as Lansing is relatively immune to lake-effect snows; seasonal snowfall has historically ranged from 16.6 in (42 cm) in 1863−64 to 97.2 in (247 cm) in 1880−81. The highest and lowest officially recorded temperatures were 103 °F (39 °C) on July 6, 2012,[43]and −37 °F (−38 °C) on February 2, 1868,[44] with the last −20 °F (−29 °C) or colder reading occurred on February 27, 1994; the record low maximum is −4 °F (−20 °C) on January 22, 1883, while, conversely, the record high minimum is 78 °F (26 °C) on August 1, 2006 and July 18, 1942.[43] Freezing temperatures in June are exceedingly rare and have not occurred in July or August since the 19th century; on average, they arrive on October 4 and depart on May 7, allowing a growing season of 149 days. The average window for measurable snow (≥0.1 in or 0.25 cm) is November 4 thru April 6.


_i got as far into reading winters are harsh....then stopped.
maybe why i never thought of living next door to youse........

my parents lived in detroit and moved due to the winters.
brother was very asthmatic and they thought they would move south.
they ended up in st louis area as mom went into labor during this drive.
(that would have been me she had)

so that was as far "south" as they got and settled there.
their goal was mississippi.

those that live in michigan love it.
i read many talk about they would not live anywhere else._


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Love love love Walking Dead.  A friend at my sewing group told me about it (she's 80 this year I thought if Sally watches it then it can't be too scary - wrong!) and hubs found it online - we started at series 1 and caught right up to date over about 4-5 weeks earlier this year.  Looking forward to the next series but dreading it at the same time.


_i have watched walking dead from when it started.
i was really pissed with the ending this last season.
so were other readers so i wasn't alone.

got into the breakoff Dead show when it started and i can see how it fits together.
i am so anxious for WD when it comes back.

i'll be at hhn that night but will catch the encore later that night.

no one in my family enjoys the WD.
they get scared of the show._


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> *Climate[edit]*
> Lansing has a Midwestern humid continental climate (Köppen _Dfb/Dfa_) that is influenced by the Great Lakes, and is part of USDA Hardiness zone 5b.[42] Winters are cold with moderate to heavy snowfall, while summers are very warm and humid. The monthly daily average temperature in July is 71.5 °F (21.9 °C), while the same figure for January is 23.4 °F (−4.8 °C); the annual mean is 48.21 °F (9.01 °C). On average, temperatures reach or exceed 90 °F (32.2 °C) on 8.8 days of the year and drop to or below 0 °F (−17.8 °C) on 10−11 nights.[43] Precipitation is generally greatest during summer but still frequent and significant in winter. Snowfall, which normally occurs from November to April, averages 51.1 inches (130 cm) per season, significantly less than areas to the west such as Grand Rapids as Lansing is relatively immune to lake-effect snows; seasonal snowfall has historically ranged from 16.6 in (42 cm) in 1863−64 to 97.2 in (247 cm) in 1880−81. The highest and lowest officially recorded temperatures were 103 °F (39 °C) on July 6, 2012,[43]and −37 °F (−38 °C) on February 2, 1868,[44] with the last −20 °F (−29 °C) or colder reading occurred on February 27, 1994; the record low maximum is −4 °F (−20 °C) on January 22, 1883, while, conversely, the record high minimum is 78 °F (26 °C) on August 1, 2006 and July 18, 1942.[43] Freezing temperatures in June are exceedingly rare and have not occurred in July or August since the 19th century; on average, they arrive on October 4 and depart on May 7, allowing a growing season of 149 days. The average window for measurable snow (≥0.1 in or 0.25 cm) is November 4 thru April 6.
> 
> 
> _i got as far into reading winters are harsh....then stopped.
> maybe why i never thought of living next door to youse........
> 
> my parents lived in detroit and moved due to the winters.
> brother was very asthmatic and they thought they would move south.
> they ended up in st louis area as mom went into labor during this drive.
> (that would have been me she had)
> 
> so that was as far "south" as they got and settled there.
> their goal was mississippi.
> 
> those that live in michigan love it.
> i read many talk about they would not live anywhere else._


I don't 'love' Winter but I've dealt with it all my life.  We have our own internet based business so we could literally live anywhere we want.  We think about it now and then but we really love our house and neighborhood.  And we don't have to go anywhere when the weather's bad if we don't want to.


----------



## macraven

_guess i can't figure out a nickname for cam.
think the 757 didn't fit.

all i can think of now is cambo to call her.

i could become like my mom now.
i could call you different names until i get the correct one.
my mom would call out lots of names until she said mine.
usually this happened when we were in trouble as kids and she had a temper....

that had to be a difficult time in your lives with your son's illness.
such a scary thing to deal with.

thank goodness for a complete healing for him!
answered prayers!

i'm glad to read that he is fine now and that illness is behind you.
_


----------



## tinydancer09

E-mails just started coming in about the going-viral either "flesh eating bacteria" or "toxic fecal bacteria"..... 6 beaches betweek Okaloosa and Walton Counties have been closed to swimming due to Vibrio Vulnificus. A bacteria which can cause extreme infections and can potentially be lethal. Florida saw 45 cases last year in it's 1350miles of coast line. Think about how many millions of people visit the beaches every year... and only 45 total cases? That was the highest number in history though.

Just incase anyone is worried about it here is the Florida health page that monitors all beach conditions.
http://www.floridahealth.gov/environmental-health/beach-water-quality/index.html

All I can do is send the link to the guests so they can be educated and keep and eye on it and hope for the best. For the record it's not flesh eating bacteria.... Same way people call jelly fish larva sea lice.

EDIT***** they were closed due to Enterococcus levels not Vibrio. That's totally separate. Sorry!


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, it's been all over down here. I'm not swimming in any non treated body of water.


----------



## Robo56

Wow, that's scarey Tinyd. Between the sharks and the bacteria makes one think before going for a dunk in the ocean.
Thanks for the web site on the health of the beaches.


----------



## tinydancer09

Correction! The tests run on water safety are for Enterococcus no Vibrio. Vibrio seems to me totally separate.Vibrio is naturally occurring in all warm salt water. 
Enterocococcus is tested for in all bodies of water and must be under 35 colonies per 100ml of water. 

Okay, that's all I know how.

I've been getting in the ocean and accidentally swollowing the ocean my entire life. It's really nothing to agonize over. It's very rare. 

Also, sharks are also not a big thing... only 19 attacks annually.


----------



## macraven

It's shark week in tv this week


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> It's shark week in tv this week


Yes let's talk about sharks! 

I was starting to think I made everyone run away


----------



## macraven

Was charging my phone as I watched tv And got hooked on a show 


Jaws was my favorite shark
Or was he a shark ?


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Was charging my phone as I watched tv And got hooked on a show
> 
> 
> Jaws was my favorite shark
> Or was he a shark ?


Bruce!
Did you know the finding dory shark was named after what they called the animatronic jaws shark


----------



## tinydancer09

My you first membership officially upgraded itself to blue level. So how do you go about getting a upgrade. It says "if available." When I go to check in do I ask if an upgrade is available?


----------



## macraven

as you at the blue level now
when you check in, ask them if you can have a free upgrade 
you can get it if a room is available


----------



## tinydancer09

Hope you all have a happy Thursday! Only one day until the long weekend! 
Except for our friends over the pond.... You all probably don't get Monday off for the 4th. 

So on the topic of the upgrades... Does it just mean if I book a standard room I'll get an upgrade to a room with a view? So one level up? Is it possible to book a deluxe room and get a suite upgrade at blue level? 
I did just read that the benefits run on a 12 month cycle which kind of stinks. Means I'll probably never make gold


----------



## BagOLaughs

Nope, regular weekend for us. And unfortunately it's going to be busy busy busy for me on the 4th at work. Here's hoping your fireworks go off without a hitch if anyone is planning on watching any.

I think it was a quote from the Simpsons that makes me laugh the most.... what better way to show love of your country than to blow up a small part of it!

You know, back when the simpsons was funny.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> It's shark week in tv this week


I don't normally know about Shark Week here in the UK but a few years ago I tracked down my childhood pen friend in the US and now we have caught up on Facebook - her father and mine held the same position in the company in their respective countries.  One of her 3 daughters is a research graduate working with sharks and she is on the Tiger Shark programme.  I found it was also on Discovery here so we watched it last night it was great to see her.  I think it's repeated in the US tonight.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Squirlz

BagOLaughs said:


> Nope, regular weekend for us. And unfortunately it's going to be busy busy busy for me on the 4th at work. Here's hoping your fireworks go off without a hitch if anyone is planning on watching any.
> 
> I think it was a quote from the Simpsons that makes me laugh the most.... what better way to show love of your country than to blow up a small part of it!
> 
> You know, back when the simpsons was funny.


So you think the Simpsons.........jumped the shark?


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> View attachment 178351
> View attachment 178352
> View attachment 178353
> 
> So on the topic of the upgrades... Does it just mean if I book a standard room I'll get an upgrade to a room with a view? So one level up? Is it possible to book a deluxe room and get a suite upgrade at blue level?
> I did just read that the benefits run on a 12 month cycle which kind of stinks. Means I'll probably never make gold



If you are blue and booked standard view, it is possible to be upgraded to the water view 
This can happen when there are rooms open and no bookings for them during your stay

All 3 deluxe has the policy 
Easier to get a better room at pbh in a free upgrade than the other two
Meaning, their level of it more if any upgrade due to the room itself


----------



## BagOLaughs




----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all 4.30 pm here - just home hubs and I have been helping my daughter get rid of an old bed and wardrobe ready for new ones arriving.

This morning was so good - my grandson's sports day - big stress as he has dyspraxia but he now has extra help so we knew would be a little easier this year. Any how he always tries his best and doesn't get upset - unlike some of the other 7 year old alpha males who cannot cope with not winning.  So he's last in the running.  Has help in the sack race comes second to last.  Gets to the egg and spoon race (do you do that too?) and he just goes at his own pace - the alpha males are dropping their eggs all over the place and he just keeps going.......and he wins! It was so good but the best part was as he walked back to his seat past the girls they all stood up and high fived him - I was an emotional wreck !!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that story of your grandson is so sweet Realfood.  Yep, we do spoon races too, but usually around Easter.  All the sports days are during the school year.  Now that my kids are teens, the younger one likes doing 5K races.  She's never won yet either, but so enjoys running with the crowd.  I cheer from the finish line.  I did a 5K walk or run with her.  I was walking more than running.   Nice that daughter gets new furniture.   I bet it will brighten her room.

Just ate lunch, and a large lunch, so ready to be beached right now.  Except more food to come, so I am trying to pace.  Kids will be starving for dinner, I will be relaxing.

  all you homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Aww, that story of your grandson is so sweet Realfood.  Yep, we do spoon races too, but usually around Easter.  All the sports days are during the school year.  Now that my kids are teens, the younger one likes doing 5K races.  She's never won yet either, but so enjoys running with the crowd.  I cheer from the finish line.  I did a 5K walk or run with her.  I was walking more than running.   Nice that daughter gets new furniture.   I bet it will brighten her room.
> 
> Just ate lunch, and a large lunch, so ready to be beached right now.  Except more food to come, so I am trying to pace.  Kids will be starving for dinner, I will be relaxing.
> 
> all you homies!


Well done for doing the run/walk!  Our schools mostly break up towards end of July (private schools earlier).  My son enjoyed running (now 32) and ran cross country for his school. Daughter didn't enjoy sport except for horse riding but her husband loves tennis.  He can't persuade her to join! We enjoy walking and walk with a group of people from where we used to work - lots of good walking around here and sometimes we go further afield.


----------



## tinydancer09

Is DIS making any one elses' computers run super slow? I can't keep it up in the background as it keeps breezing my browser.


----------



## cam757

Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you Cam.  My FIL is very calm and prepared in himself - we want to keep him comfortable - we have a beautiful hospice nearby so we are hoping there will be a bed there for him.  So pleased to hear your son has done so well that must have been so tough on you all. I expect you treasure him just that little bit more.  My GS is 7 and has health problems and spent a long while in and out of hospital from age 2-5.  He's physically a lot stronger now though he struggles with co-ordination with Dyspraxia and SPD.  He is my absolute joy I think we have a special bond (I hope we can keep it). When he was unwell the last time my daughter was expecting and struggling so I slept at the hospital on the end of his bed and stayed the whole time trying to entertain him - we share a wicked sense of humour!  He is on my picture - it was pure magic he got out of hospital in time to have his 4th birthday at WDW!





macraven said:


> _guess i can't figure out a nickname for cam.
> think the 757 didn't fit.
> 
> all i can think of now is cambo to call her.
> 
> i could become like my mom now.
> i could call you different names until i get the correct one.
> my mom would call out lots of names until she said mine.
> usually this happened when we were in trouble as kids and she had a temper....
> 
> that had to be a difficult time in your lives with your son's illness.
> such a scary thing to deal with.
> 
> thank goodness for a complete healing for him!
> answered prayers!
> 
> i'm glad to read that he is fine now and that illness is behind you.
> _



Thanks for the kind words! We are truly blessed compared to so many families.

RFF- read your last post about your GS and I was cheering along for him. Slow and steady wins the race!  Glad he is doing well. It is so nice that you have a special relationship.

Mac-Cambo is fine, too. My mom is the same way, she will call you any name but your own.  I think I have inherited the gene because I find myself doing the same thing. Except I only have one kid, so I call my son the dog's name. 

Love shark week! Did not watch last nights, so I will catch up today. No plans for the weekend other than fireworks on the 4th. Everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> My mom is the same way, she will call you any name but your own.  I think I have inherited the gene because I find myself doing the same thing. Except I only have one kid, so I call my son the dog's name.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


>


I got called the dogs name more than my own name. Mom had 6 kids, but I was the only one left for the longest time. They're all 4-12 years older than me.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Yep, moms with any number of kids, when mad, will go through lots of names.  I am one of more than a few too, and my mom still starts with the oldest, more than 10 years older than me, and ends with the youngest, 3 years younger than me, when she cannot get the right name out.  Dog or cat never had their name in the name list, though.  I guess they were never bad.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all-been a few days. Had work at the hospital Monday, then Sertoma banquet Monday night, then my consulting job for NH >2 hours away - I have 2 of them and I don't normally schedule them back to back same week. When I realized what I did I packed a bag and stayed overnight in a hotel by one of them. Saved over 3 hours of driving. Still loooonnngg days.  
Off today and tomorrow, then work the weekend at the hospital-with holiday weekend usually pretty slow (docs don't like to schedule stuff either LOL). Off Monday, NH jobs tuesday and wednesday then off for a week.Getting Hair done tomorrow and nails done next week. Hubs scheduled our flight to Portland at 5 am(!!!) next Friday. Oh well- we get in around 11 am local time. 

Have had extra kids around-son had 3 friends over last night (4 10-11 year olds went through 2 cheese pizza, liter of root beer last night; this am French toast (made nearly a loaf of bread - have 6 pieces left) and a pound of bacon. Had Caesar salad tonite (romaine lettuce from garden, as well as garlic and of course the egg is from backyard) with spaghetti and meatballs. Oldest DD was at her grandma at lake with a couple friends for 2 days-came home tonight and the 3 teen girls cleaned out the salad and but still have a few meatballs left. Good thing I can cook in quantities

Weather report- rained off/on today, with some sun peeking through at times. Now under storm warning and hear thunder. Really need the rain, rain is likely for the 4th though too. Oldest DD thought of being a paleoclimatologist at one point so we are fascinated by storms around here too.

Hope everyone is doing well, and to those going through trying times.

Oh-and we started the remodel I've wanted since we moved into this house. (was a new build by a builder who ended up in bankruptcy and must have had an architect who was drunk when he designed a couple things). Back yard is leveled and hill pushed out so the rain now is clay/mud mess. Hope to get the deck done by mid-July and we need to go pick out flooring and start pricing it out to make sure we stay on budget. And decide on paint. and if we are replacing the doors. And kit for fireplace (we want a stacked stone). And DD still needs to finish shopping for dorm/fall. aaaack-I'm gonna go find a glass of wine now and watch the storm clouds roll in...


----------



## macraven

I tried to read your post before I said any thing but can not get past you hard 3 boys over with your son and they only are two pizzas......only 2    pizzas ????
I. Never got off that cheap

I amazed that is all they could e at

When had friends over they never slept


----------



## Monykalyn

2 large pizzas? and they were more interested in getting back to the nerf gun war/hide and seek/light saber strange game they were playing around the neighborhood. I forgot to mention all the empty snack wrappers/bags I found downstairs this am...probably because I've blocked it out as I will have to clean it (with help form son) tomorrow.  Boys are messy messy messy.


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac is on her phone 
Or needs to be lead back to her house because she's had too many


----------



## tinydancer09

Just finished 13 hours. Still on my military/war movie kick. Really shouldn't watch them. Only thing that can make me ugly cry. 

Hip hip hooray it's Friday! 
I'm now taking bets on how many people will call me on Saturday asking if they can check in early. (Idk what it is about the 4th weekend but they ALWAYS call.) 
For those here you get to jump extra high as you most likely have Monday off work. 

I have dinner with most of my sisters tomorrow. One lives an hour away and won't be joining us. We'll see her later this month for her boys birthday parties. They conveniently have their birthday in the same month so she just does one party in the middle of them. My other nephews are the same way! Their birthdays are only 2 weeks apart (all 3) so they just do one monster party. Works out so well! They of course get their special individual days 

Anyways...


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> Just finished 13 hours. Still on my military/war movie kick. Really shouldn't watch them. Only thing that can make me ugly cry.
> 
> Hip hip hooray it's Friday!
> I'm now taking bets on how many people will call me on Saturday asking if they can check in early. (Idk what it is about the 4th weekend but they ALWAYS call.)
> For those here you get to jump extra high as you most likely have Monday off work.
> 
> I have dinner with most of my sisters tomorrow. One lives an hour away and won't be joining us. We'll see her later this month for her boys birthday parties. They conveniently have their birthday in the same month so she just does one party in the middle of them. My other nephews are the same way! Their birthdays are only 2 weeks apart (all 3) so they just do one monster party. Works out so well! They of course get their special individual days
> 
> Anyways...
> View attachment 178529
> View attachment 178530
> View attachment 178531
> View attachment 178532
> View attachment 178533


This morning at 7.30 100 years ago our soldiers went over the top at the start of the Battle of the Somme - here in the UK and at Lochnagar Crater, France we are remembering them - the bloodiest day in our history - thousands of young men lost - We Will Remember Them


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> This morning at 7.30 100 years ago our soldiers went over the top at the start of the Battle of the Somme - here in the UK and at Lochnagar Crater, France we are remembering them - the bloodiest day in our history - thousands of young men lost - We Will Remember Them


One of the bloodiest in human history. Lest we forget.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Battle of the Somme.  Remembered always.  My DS is a huge military history fan.  He already reminded me of that battle when he woke up this morning.

And today is Canada Day, so for all our northern homies:  Happy Canada Day.






Mac and Robo, hope your coffee is hot and plentiful.  It's a gray and almost cool morning today.  Heavy rain may pass south again, but those pop up showers or thunderstorms are in the mix too.  And a wahoo, we'll have a sunny, perfectly hot, low humidity week-end!  I will be floating in the pool and have my kids swim up with a drink.  or two.






  Time the brew the tea.  I'll need an XL cup, it's that kinda morning.

And boys, yes, MonyK, pre-teen and teen kids are hollowed, they can eat a ton.  I agree, 2 pizzas would have been eaten in minutes.  And for games, even when they become adult, boys like to play.  My DS got up early to play his new video game before work.  Yeah, the men and their toys.

Around here, the big shore rentals usually start on a Saturday too.   There's a heavy amount of traffic on the bridges, that will start around lunchtime.  By dinner time, the news will say the roads to the shore are a parking lot.  Fourth of July is a big event all over our region.

Awesome Friday to you all!  I send good thoughts and hugs to those that need it.


----------



## macraven

Friday all day
I appreciate all my calendar girl homies for telling me the day of the week
But tinyD throws other days in what she posts so I have to read her smilies to find the right day.  lol

Well this is the third day of fan man to come to my house 
3 rd on the match event......


Hope he does come as next week our temps will be 100 and the ceiling fan helps with the ac on

If the motor is burned out then he told me over the phone he might be able to repair it and not buy a new one
That would be great as the fans with lights I see in the stores are not as nice looking as this one

Was under the weather last night and asleep by 10 which is unusual for me
Not out of bed until 8 this morning

Would have slept longer but knew I had to get up for the phone call from fan man

Came back to add that he called
Woot


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Mac, hopefully the fan issue resolved soon.  You must not have felt good.  Night owl, you tend to be.  I bet the cats knew you weren't well, and let you sleep in.  I have 2 house fans and some room fans too.  Helps with the cooling for sure.


----------



## tink1957

Yay, mac will be cool again...good luck with the fan.

Just got a call in from work...no day off for me today...later homies


----------



## BagOLaughs

the chronicles of the fat man from macraven. A real page turner, can't wait to tune in and read what happens next..

Sorry you were under the weather, that's no fun  Hope you feel better soon.

Its Friday yey!!! and for once it looks like its NOT going to rain this weekend. Woop Woop! Fingers crossed. Left my phone at home today... grrrr


----------



## macraven

We'll be said he would be here and that time has past 55 minutes ago


He called from his truck and said I would see him real soon 

I thought that meant something like within ten minutes

Fan man story still in process


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, he's right here.  Ooops, I mixed fan and man. Oh, you wanted the fat fan man.


----------



## pcstang

Dang Mac, sounds like my fridge escapades...heading to RPR now. Sitting on the worlds largest parking lot....I4


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope the fan man saga comes to a satisfactory (and cheap) conclusion!

First (giant) mug of coffee down. LOVE my Haunted mansion mug

Gotta go wake up the oldest kid-today is the day she is getting her waist length hair chopped off...appointment in 36 minutes - only takes ~7 minutes to get there. hmmm have time for more coffee...

Happy Friday all!  Hope the renters aren't too annoying this weekend TinyD!


----------



## macraven

Now fan man called and said his gps is not working

Gee, he lives local and said he knows my street

But said he is On The way but has to drive slow as he has a bad tire

Waiting for another call with an excuse


----------



## Lynne G

Did he stop to wait for the chicken to cross the road Mac?


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> Dang Mac, sounds like my fridge escapades...heading to RPR now. Sitting on the worlds largest parking lot....I4




I'd trade locations right now though!


----------



## Lynne G

Monykalyn said:


> Hope the fan man saga comes to a satisfactory (and cheap) conclusion!
> 
> First (giant) mug of coffee down. LOVE my Haunted mansion mug
> 
> Gotta go wake up the oldest kid-today is the day she is getting her waist length hair chopped off...appointment in 36 minutes - only takes ~7 minutes to get there. hmmm have time for more coffee...
> 
> Happy Friday all!  Hope the renters aren't too annoying this weekend TinyD!




Hope you are still enjoying coffee MonyK.  Nice mom, I wake both my kids up early.  Little one still give me the death stare if I say I am going to get her hair cut.  Right now, all the teen girls want long hair.  Her hair does grow fast though, we chopped 12 inches off a year and a half ago, and now it's just past the middle of her back.  It was below her waist before it was cut.


----------



## tinydancer09

back side of the house 
 
Front side of the house/neighborhood
 

If you don't like the weather turn around


----------



## pcstang

I live vicariously through others pics when I'm home so....


----------



## macraven

He came and just left
Tested the electricity and said it was good but fan motor burned out

Now to find new blades and kit to be able to use my lights on the fan

Knew it had to be the motor in the first place
But at least I know he will do the job


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I live vicariously through others pics when I'm home so....


Oh no. You all store the mayo the wrong way. We can't be friends anymore.


----------



## pcstang

Funny you mentioned that, we just had that conversation. I'm at RPR so it's not my problem! I looked for you at the correct exit but alas, you weren't there again.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Funny you mentioned that, we just had that conversation. I'm at RPR so it's not my problem! I looked for you at the correct exit but alas, you weren't there again.


I also missed my doctors appointment yesterday so I just was off my game. 

Kind of scares me that no refrigeration is needed....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Had to look up RPR - can't keep up with all the acronyms!  Not seen that Mayo here but I agree slightly wondering what's in it


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Had to look up RPR - can't keep up with all the acronyms!  Not seen that Mayo here but I agree slightly wondering what's in it


They only say that on the food industry ones here. Always wondered about it soo I looked it up.
Apparently _commercial _mayo has all pasteurized ingredients so it's perfectly shelf safe. The reason they don't advertise that is because the risk of cross contamination is high with the jars and if that happens it is no longer self safe. The squirt bottles have such little risk of contamination they are technically self safe. ALSO commercial mayo is acidic (4.4pH) which is acidic enough to not allow the growth of mold and other bacteria. HOWEVER homemade mayo IS NEVER self safe! 
The more you know
I will no longer throw my whole thing of mayo away when I accidentally leave it on the counter until my next meal. I will however still keep it in the fridge. It's just one of those things.. it's socially known to keep it in the fridge so we do. Here we also do not let butter sit out at all unless you're getting it to room temp to cook or serve. 
My roommate (You know the Zimbabwean, British, Greek one?) used to just leave hers out all the time. I do know what a french butter dish is and I've wanted one for many years.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Fresh salted butter used to be OK left out in a cool place but these days less salt & warmer homes probably not a good idea.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, I hate the taste of mayo, so none I have.  Never would not keep it not in the fridge after opened.  

Well, rain here, but much heavier south.  Traffic is just everywhere.  Uh, the weekend has started and the drive thru  beverage store is backed up into the street.  

Time for dinner soon.


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Fresh salted butter used to be OK left out in a cool place but these days less salt & warmer homes probably not a good idea.


Shockingly.... I looked that up too. 
In my home it would be perfectly safe for several days. (I like it cold.)

SALTED butter is, indeed, best as it helps preserve. Ideal temperature is 70 degrees or lower and only for "several days." They say it's very apparent when butter has gone rancid. It does need to be stored in a covered and blacked out dish. BUTTER not the fake stuff. Since it's mostly fat and low water content it has a very low likelihood of spoiling quickly. 

If I lived before the internet I would have lived my life either asking elders questions or in the library.... Or doing science experiments and recording my answers. Oh I love the ease of information. Have to be careful and check sources though!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Almost time for bed here - we've just watched the Wales v Belgium football match (yawn from me!)
I hope you all have a great long weekend planned? Do you traditionally see family/go away/stay home?


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Eh, I hate the taste of mayo, so none I have.  Never would not keep it not in the fridge after opened.
> 
> Well, rain here, but much heavier south.  Traffic is just everywhere.  Uh, the weekend has started and the drive thru  beverage store is backed up into the street.
> 
> Time for dinner soon.


Is that an adult beverage store?! 
We used to have a "drive-thru" store here... They outlawed it when I was a kid. They had a sliding glass door (this was when I could ride in the front seat... I was only 3 or 4! haha) and you'd tell Mr Larry or Jay what you wanted and they'd go get it for you and pack it in your car. They always gave me a sucker or some bubble gum so I liked going to J's. (The name of the store)It's amazing how I didn't get my mother arrested. I would tell people about it. Like the movie store place after we went to J's... They're next door. They made me a customer for life though... Get 'em while they're young with candy. People tell me that I shouldn't share that my liquor store guys have known me since I was a toddler. I think it's funny! I might be ashamed if I actually had a problem or something. 

However.... They outlawed it. My town also won't vote on Sunday sales. We still have a few dry counties around. People think I'm silly when I say I wish they still had the drive-thru, but it's not like they're handing you a beer to drink! They're putting it in the back seat or wherever for when you GET HOME.


----------



## Squirlz

Realfoodfans said:


> Almost time for bed here - we've just watched the Wales v Belgium football match (yawn from me!)
> I hope you all have a great long weekend planned? Do you traditionally see family/go away/stay home?


We would typically stay home, but we got invited to a crazy party so we're driving the roadster 2 hours tomorrow, we'll crash on an air mattress somewhere sometime, then drive home Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

tinydancer09 said:


> Is that an adult beverage store?!
> We used to have a "drive-thru" store here... They outlawed it when I was a kid. They had a sliding glass door (this was when I could ride in the front seat... I was only 3 or 4! haha) and you'd tell Mr Larry or Jay what you wanted and they'd go get it for you and pack it in your car. They always gave me a sucker or some bubble gum so I liked going to J's. (The name of the store)It's amazing how I didn't get my mother arrested. I would tell people about it. Like the movie store place after we went to J's... They're next door. They made me a customer for life though... Get 'em while they're young with candy. People tell me that I shouldn't share that my liquor store guys have known me since I was a toddler. I think it's funny! I might be ashamed if I actually had a problem or something.
> 
> However.... They outlawed it. My town also won't vote on Sunday sales. We still have a few dry counties around. People think I'm silly when I say I wish they still had the drive-thru, but it's not like they're handing you a beer to drink! They're putting it in the back seat or wherever for when you GET HOME.




Yes, it is, and drive- thru beer and not hard liquor beverages, they are not illegal and one is right near me, which is why on Friday nights, the waiting cars back up traffic.  Convenient too.  Funny story about yours.  I take my kids into our liquor stores since they were young.   I don't think the clerks know their names.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Yes, it is, and drive- thru beer and not hard liquor beverages, they are not illegal and one is right near me, which is why on Friday nights, the waiting cars back up traffic.  Convenient too.  Funny story about yours.  I take my kids into our liquor stores since they were young.   I don't think the clerks know their names.


Mom would do that every once in a while. When it started coming out that kids weren't to be trusted in vehicles (running or not) she would take me in. She really struggled with was it more ethical to take a kid in a liquor store or leave them in a car........
She always left us in the car with it running when she'd go in to do small errands. We never had a problem. Not once did one of us think of DRIVING the car away. She made it through 6 kids and none of us lacked self control. I just hope my eventual hypothetical kids will have so much control that I can trust them. By that time I'll probably go to jail for it though.

Did yall hear about the grandma who went to jail for hitting a kid with a switch?


----------



## macraven

Been busy all day since I last posted
So behind in the mayo topic

Growing up, mayo was a staple in the house

When we had French fries, we always used mayo to dip them in

Wasn't until high school days, I saw people dip the fries in ketchup 

Fast food places gives me mayo packs not ketchup when I get fries
They don't bat an eye when I ask for it

I'm a mayo fan still, not ketchup for my burgers and fries


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Yes, it is, and drive- thru beer and not hard liquor beverages, they are not illegal and one is right near me, which is why on Friday nights, the waiting cars back up traffic.  Convenient too.  Funny story about yours.  I take my kids into our liquor stores since they were young.   I don't think the clerks know their names.



Haha-I lived in a "dry" county in AR, but passed through a "wet" county on way home-on fridays the drive through for the liquor stores was backed up to the highway. I always parked and went inside...samples ya know
My favorite liquor store in AR (Little Rock) was down the street from the hospital. Kinda off a dive-the owner guy (multiple tattoos, long hair, gun tucked into small of back) always offered to carry my purchases to car. Also had a cat that hung out in store. One of my fave docs got stuck there during a snow/ice storm (his lil sports car slid down the hill) and had very entertaining stories of the couple hours he was there. Made friends with the guy/owner (long hair guy). The doc was always finely dressed, obviously enjoyed his wealth, but still kept his sense of humor about everything.

Mac- you know-in St Louis "dry" referred to no sauce on ribs-on heard of to be no alcohol LOL. 

FWIW-I keep my salted butter on my counter. And the REAL maple syrup in fridge. the cheap pancake syrup is shelf stable. Fake food usually is. Also will keep newly laid eggs on counter for days if I am planning to use them within a week. Perfectly safe with my unwashed eggs-the bloom protects the eggs. The kids kiss and handle the chickens all the time and are rarely sick(and then it is respiratory stuff).


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Squirlz.


----------



## macraven

Happy travels with squirlz
Enjoy and see youse later


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Is that an adult beverage store?!
> We used to have a "drive-thru" store here... They outlawed it when I was a kid. They had a sliding glass door (this was when I could ride in the front seat... I was only 3 or 4! haha) and you'd tell Mr Larry or Jay what you wanted and they'd go get it for you and pack it in your car. They always gave me a sucker or some bubble gum so I liked going to J's. (The name of the store)It's amazing how I didn't get my mother arrested. I would tell people about it. Like the movie store place after we went to J's... They're next door. They made me a customer for life though... Get 'em while they're young with candy. People tell me that I shouldn't share that my liquor store guys have known me since I was a toddler. I think it's funny! I might be ashamed if I actually had a problem or something.
> 
> However.... They outlawed it. My town also won't vote on Sunday sales. We still have a few dry counties around. People think I'm silly when I say I wish they still had the drive-thru, but it's not like they're handing you a beer to drink! They're putting it in the back seat or wherever for when you GET HOME.


We have a place in Panama City that used to give you hunch punch at the drive thru. Now they give you the ingredients....


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> They only say that on the food industry ones here. Always wondered about it soo I looked it up.
> Apparently _commercial _mayo has all pasteurized ingredients so it's perfectly shelf safe. The reason they don't advertise that is because the risk of cross contamination is high with the jars and if that happens it is no longer self safe. The squirt bottles have such little risk of contamination they are technically self safe. ALSO commercial mayo is acidic (4.4pH) which is acidic enough to not allow the growth of mold and other bacteria. HOWEVER homemade mayo IS NEVER self safe!
> The more you know
> I will no longer throw my whole thing of mayo away when I accidentally leave it on the counter until my next meal. I will however still keep it in the fridge. It's just one of those things.. it's socially known to keep it in the fridge so we do. Here we also do not let butter sit out at all unless you're getting it to room temp to cook or serve.
> My roommate (You know the Zimbabwean, British, Greek one?) used to just leave hers out all the time. I do know what a french butter dish is and I've wanted one for many years.


We keep ours in the fridge too.


----------



## pcstang

H


Squirlz said:


> We would typically stay home, but we got invited to a crazy party so we're driving the roadster 2 hours tomorrow, we'll crash on an air mattress somewhere sometime, then drive home Sunday.


sounds like trouble!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> We have a place in Panama City that used to give you hunch punch at the drive thru. Now they give you the ingredients....


probably best.... No wonder  you guys have a reputation. Geez 

@macraven I put mayo on everything. However we grew up in a ketchup house. Dad will put ketchup on anything... he even puts it on eggs. I mix my mayo and ketchup for fries. I even put mayo on hotdogs which a lot of people think is strange, but you know whatever. If mayo doesn't go with it ranch probably does. I also like miracle whip just for specific things though. Have you had the apple butter mayo at Leaky Caldron? Incase you didn't know you can get an extra thing or two if it and dip your fries in it. IT'S SO GOOD!!! Soo stinkin good. They put it on the chicken sandwich that I get. I asked for extra for my sandwich the first time I was there and the server said isn't it so good?! You want some to dip your fries in too? Yes, yes I do!


----------



## macraven

Sounds delicious !

I too put mayo on my eggs
And fish
And meatloaf

Preferred Hellmans over Kraft


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Almost time for bed here - we've just watched the Wales v Belgium football match (yawn from me!)
> I hope you all have a great long weekend planned? Do you traditionally see family/go away/stay home?


Yes. Most people go out of town. The beach is a VERY popular destination. I'm a property manager at the beach and this is our business/biggest weekend. Granted we are fully booked all summer but.... this is typically the peak of the season. Scallop season usually kicks off this weekend and even locals come in and enjoy. However, as some of the others know scallop season has run into troubles this year. They were going to cancel it, but they decided to shorten it instead. It doesn't start until late August now. Not sure if you're asking us individually or just generally.. Since it's been the theme to ask of different customs I'm going with a general. I know a lot of my neighbors that have work the rest of the week are headed to the river for the day. 

In my neighborhood of 3-4 dozen I only know of less than a dozen that will be in town. Three restaurants in town that I know of close for the entire week. (I live in a smaller town.) Growing up my family always went to the beach for the 4th. Now I stick around town away from the chaos and run the phone and email side of the business. My brothers and sisters are always at mom and dad's so there's never room. 

This year we're doing something at my oldest brothers house Sunday night and we'll probably meet up with neighbors Monday night. Or maybe just stay in and watch more war movies...... 

I've never thought about it. I'm not very educated on the matter. What kind of holidays do you all have that are specific to you? We have Thanksgiving, 4th of July... Labor day? Memorial day. Veterans day. Armed Forces day... Most of us don't get those off work though. The later ones I mean.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Sounds delicious !
> 
> I too put mayo on my eggs
> And fish
> And meatloaf
> 
> Preferred Hellmas over Kraft


Hellmans. In a pinch Dukes. Used to like kraft but for some reason I dont anymore. Just like I grew up on Parkay butter but cant stand the stuff now. I also grew up drinking Pepsi. Dang yanks...


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfan our family does squat for the holidays 

Boring here...


----------



## Bluer101

All packed and set for the morning. Just cooling off on couch watching some tv.


----------



## macraven

Happy trails bluer

Know you all will have a fun vacation


You'll be seeing your partner in crime this week
Jk
Teach him more photo bombing techniques


----------



## pcstang

We usually shot off $500 worth of fireworks. Not this year though, hanging at USO. It rained for a couple of hours this afternoon so I took a nap after a week with extended family. Rode Kong and my youngest got to ride Spider-Man and Simpsons for the first time. Finally hit 40" and he loved the rides. He laughed at the scareactor in Kong. He will be my HHN buddy when he gets older. I can already tell.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> We usually shot off $500 worth of fireworks. Not this year though, hanging at USO. It rained for a couple of hours when this afternoon so I took a nap after a week with extended family. Rode Kong and my youngest got to ride Spider-Man and Simpsons for the first time. Finally hit 40" and he loved the rides. He laughed at the scareactor in Kong. He will be my HHN buddy when he gets older. I can already tell.


Not looking forward to that. Wish I didn't know. Probably would make it easier.


----------



## macraven

What am I missing?

Not looking forwArd to that  you posted ?

Going to the parks??


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> Not looking forwArd to that  you posted ?
> 
> Going to the parks??


The scareactors in Kong


----------



## tinydancer09

Think next time I go on a trip I'm going to require everyone in the car to speak only as Snape.
 
 
 
 

Happy weekend everyone!
Relax with your families and have some fun! Celebrate this great nation we live in.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn said:


> FWIW-I keep my salted butter on my counter. And the REAL maple syrup in fridge. the cheap pancake syrup is shelf stable. Fake food usually is. Also will keep newly laid eggs on counter for days if I am planning to use them within a week. Perfectly safe with my unwashed eggs-the bloom protects the eggs. The kids kiss and handle the chickens all the time and are rarely sick(and then it is respiratory stuff).



I don't put eggs in the fridge - I get them straight from the farm so they are very fresh and they say they are fine for up to a month though they never last that long.


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 we have 2 days at Easter, 1 May Day at beginning of May, 1 end of May, 1 end of August, then Christmas Day & Boxing Day (day after Christmas), and NY Day.  All traditionally called Bank Holidays as the banks would be closed.  No pattern of people heading to the coast etc though schools usually off for a week for the one end of May and the one at end of August is just at the end of schools summer break.

Traffic here is a problem on the weekends when schools break.  Last summer we booked to take my daughter & grandchildren to Devon (our UK happy place) the first week of summer break - big mistake - the roads were at a standstill- coming off the motorways even the side roads became crawling speed.  A journey that normally took 4.5 hours took us almost 9!  We are returning this August after we found we can book Monday to Monday so hoping the roads will be much better!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey y'all!  The sun is up, washing machine has an XL load in it, and will hang the clothes outside.  The sun is b u ti ful!

Hope all are having a nice Saturday.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> The scareactors in Kong


Hahaha
When you qouted me with this reply I was still on the fireworks topic


Bluers and crew should be at the park now

Pcstang crew too

Enjoy and send us pics of crowds so many always ask if the holiday weekends are crowded 
You know the drill 

Saturday?
Correct ?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Early afternoon here.  We've been to arrange hire of a people carrier for when we go to Devon with DD and the littlies - we have cars but it was so good last time to all be together so we've decided to do the same again.

Then we went to a village nearby where there is an excellent butcher and stocked up on meat for the week.  They are really good - with a blackboard to tell you which farms nearby the meats are from.  So a couple of nice sirloin steaks for tonight.

Later we are going up to DD's as their new bed has arrived but her husband is definitely not hands on so hubs will have to put it together - she will help she's really good at furniture assembly!

Weather is poor again so hubs is watching Formula One - Austrian GP qualifying rounds today - we had planned to be in the garden


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Hahaha
> When you qouted me with this reply I was still on the fireworks topic
> 
> 
> Bluers and crew should be at the park now
> 
> Pcstang crew too
> 
> Enjoy and send us pics of crowds so many always ask if the holiday weekends are crowded
> You know the drill
> 
> Saturday?
> Correct ?


Yes definitely Saturday


----------



## macraven

I an so bad typing on a phone 
When I enlarge the page , I then have to keep moving the screen side to side then I have to Reread what I wrote

Rats.....


----------



## marciemi

Just a couple pics for you guys from Trader Sam's - got the Nautilus drink for my Navy submariner son - pretty cool although REALLY pricy ($55 if you keep the sub) and the drink was just meh - tasted like way too much sour mix.  I got the Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Rum (yes, you have to say the whole thing to order it!) which was $11 and really good!  We did enjoy the experience a lot but we got there at about 4:01 Thursday (they open at 4) and got one of the last tables available at that point so I think it's pretty much always crowded.  Really fun atmosphere though although I'm sure it would be better after 8pm after they kick out the whiny kids (that were at the table next to ours and kept racing around the restaurant) but think you might wait awhile to be seated then.


----------



## macraven

Did he keep the sub?


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Did he keep the sub?


Of course!


----------



## macraven

On your  nickle?


----------



## marciemi

It was a gift for his birthday in a couple weeks.  He flies back to Charleston tomorrow and I'm not sure if/when he will be home again.    His AP also expires the end of July and I guess I'm not renewing it.  But this was probably his last real trip home (he was here about 10 days) as the next school he goes to is mostly shift work so not enough time off to come this far (and the GF is the priority when he does get time off) and then from there he'll head to a submarine.


----------



## macraven

Marcie, you are a good mom

Hope his gf is nice to you


----------



## Realfoodfans

marciemi said:


> It was a gift for his birthday in a couple weeks.  He flies back to Charleston tomorrow and I'm not sure if/when he will be home again.    His AP also expires the end of July and I guess I'm not renewing it.  But this was probably his last real trip home (he was here about 10 days) as the next school he goes to is mostly shift work so not enough time off to come this far (and the GF is the priority when he does get time off) and then from there he'll head to a submarine.


My friend (who was my penfriend from being 9 years old) in the US has one of her daughters who is married to a submariner - I think they are based in Charleston too.  His name is Dan DeToma.  I bet you are so proud of your boy!


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh,a nice dinner out with the family to celebrate DS's high school graduation last month.  Really full now, and ready to chill.

Sunday will be time to enjoy the pool again. Water was 82 degrees, and my Dsis is going to put the solar cover on early tomorrow, so hoping it may be a tad warmer in the afternoon.  Was such a nice, not too warm day.

All clothes laundry done, linens tomorrow.  I do several loads on weekends.

Watched the France vs Germany soccer game.  Night games from France are afternoon games for us.

With a very pink sky saying goodnight, hope all are relaxing this Saturday night.


----------



## macraven

_lynne, it is always a very happy time while still a sad time when the kids graduate from school.
proud of them but start to miss them as they head off to college.

for all 4 of  my boys, when they went off to college and then home on break time, they weren't my "little" boys anymore...
so, that was the sad time for me...._


----------



## macraven

_since i whined about the repair man not showing up for two days, thought i would give the end to the saga i went through...

dude determined the motor was burned out on the ceiling fan and would cost more to rebuild the motor than to buy another one with the lights.
this ceiling fan is in our great room/living room and it is two stories high.

did shop and bought another fan with lights and left him a message today to set up another appointment for him to return and install it.
ok, called him in the afternoon, no reply back yet.
his voice message is, "sorry i missed your call but i will return it asap "
in real talk that means sometime in the week.......lol

had the man who does power washing of houses come out for an estimate.
to power wash the house and the deck and screened in porch, over $400......

had no idea it was that high.

but, in the South, you get a green growth on the north side of the houses and many peeps if they don't have the equipment, hire it out to be done.
got an estimate on that the other day also, now waiting to find out when it will be done.....

i swear, no one rushes down in my area...


i finally bought a grill today.
i have been saying since we moved in, i have to buy a grill as i cook on them year round.
we had to leave our Weber grill when we moved.
we were about at the limit of weight without having an over charge for the move.
and, that weber we had was a deluxe with the side burners, on each side so left it for the ones that bought the house.

this is the longest spell i have ever gone with out a grill!
decided not to get a regulator and hook it up to the grill for the propane tank that is under ground.
googling tonight to find where i can buy the tank and where i can do an exchange.
looked at lowes store and they want $50 for the empty tank and then i have to buy the propane on top of that...._


----------



## Bluer101

Just checking in. 

Spent the day with pcstang and family. Had a great time in the parks and hanging at RPR. Going to spend the day tomarrow too. We all rode Kong tonight too. Very good ride but need to ride it some more to take it in.


----------



## Monykalyn

Kong sounds fun! SOmething everyone but the boy in my family would enjoy LOL. 
Mac-sounds like you are fitting in well in the south as it has taken you awhile to get a grill

Went to see Now You See Me 2 last night as all of us enjoyed the first one so much-it was OK. It narrowly won over Dory...yep my kids are still Disney kids at heart. They will probably go see Dory when DH and I are in Portland next week.  Been searching for things to see/do there-definitely want to do a walking tour/brewery tour but rest is still TBD. Have the nature part covered when we move to Skamania lodge (zipline tour!). Checked weather and boy is it a change! High 70 degrees the day we get in!  From upper 80's-90's and high humidity to 70's! Of course chance of rain.

Time for bed-hopefully last weekend to work for a while


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> Spent the day with pcstang and family. Had a great time in the parks and hanging at RPR. Going to spend the day tomarrow too. We all rode Kong tonight too. Very good ride but need to ride it some more to take it in.





_homie, have a favor to ask you.
another thread had a question about toothsome chocolate factory.

when you are in city walk, look and see for any signs of its opening.
if you hear of when it will be open, can you give me a heads up?

or post it on that thread:  toothsome chocolate factory.


i'm sure you and your family had a great time with pcstang and his group.

i can't remember which one of youse is the taller......i thought it was you, am i right or wrong..


i'm looking forward to Kong._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _since i whined about the repair man not showing up for two days, thought i would give the end to the saga i went through...
> 
> dude determined the motor was burned out on the ceiling fan and would cost more to rebuild the motor than to buy another one with the lights.
> this ceiling fan is in our great room/living room and it is two stories high.
> 
> did shop and bought another fan with lights and left him a message today to set up another appointment for him to return and install it.
> ok, called him in the afternoon, no reply back yet.
> his voice message is, "sorry i missed your call but i will return it asap "
> in real talk that means sometime in the week.......lol
> 
> had the man who does power washing of houses come out for an estimate.
> to power wash the house and the deck and screened in porch, over $400......
> 
> had no idea it was that high.
> 
> but, in the South, you get a green growth on the north side of the houses and many peeps if they don't have the equipment, hire it out to be done.
> got an estimate on that the other day also, now waiting to find out when it will be done.....
> 
> i swear, no one rushes down in my area...
> 
> 
> i finally bought a grill today.
> i have been saying since we moved in, i have to buy a grill as i cook on them year round.
> we had to leave our Weber grill when we moved.
> we were about at the limit of weight without having an over charge for the move.
> and, that weber we had was a deluxe with the side burners, on each side so left it for the ones that bought the house.
> 
> this is the longest spell i have ever gone with out a grill!
> decided not to get a regulator and hook it up to the grill for the propane tank that is under ground.
> googling tonight to find where i can buy the tank and where i can do an exchange.
> looked at lowes store and they want $50 for the empty tank and then i have to buy the propane on top of that...._


My college roommate from Ohio always complained about how slow we all do things down here. She told me I was from the north because I was so quick. I probably heard her say, under her breath, well no on is in a hurry down here are they? We aren't for the most part. We even talk slow. At the beach it takes WEEKS to get quotes to get things done. Thankfully we have a really great group of workers right now that can get pretty much anything done that doesn't require warrenty work or ordering from some 3rd party. 

Hope it gets done soon! The hottest months are yet to come....  

Pressure washing is VERY expensive! To do the neighborhood they charge the HOA 3K. AND THEY DON'T EVEN DO THE DRIVE WAYS! We have a more BA power washer than they do! I think they're highly overpaid. If they do a good job I'm all for paying a pretty penny. We have our "backbone" do it at the beach. He's a mule and good at brunt drops like that... and blwoing off sand, and cleaning out closets, and picking up picnic tables by himself....

Sounds about right on the gas. Costs about 20$ to change out a tank down here. Most gas stations have a tank exchange system. Around here at least.... I assume it's the same up there. The tank it expensive on the first purchase, but then you just exchange it. The rate will change like the of gas in a bill. I'm with @Monykalyn on you fitting in down here with how long it took you to get the grill


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _homie, have a favor to ask you.
> another thread had a question about toothsome chocolate factory.
> 
> when you are in city walk, look and see for any signs of its opening.
> if you hear of when it will be open, can you give me a heads up?
> 
> or post it on that thread:  toothsome chocolate factory.
> 
> 
> i'm sure you and your family had a great time with pcstang and his group.
> 
> i can't remember which one of youse is the taller......i thought it was you, am i right or wrong..
> 
> 
> i'm looking forward to Kong._


They've been hiring for weeks. I feel this is the same schedule as last year for NBC. I don't know though that's just my $0.02


----------



## macraven

_a shout out to Kivara 

you are missed!!

stop in sometime and see us when you can_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Mac-sounds like you are fitting in well in the south as it has taken you awhile to get a grill



_ouch 
touchee.....


yea, i have come to realize things move slower here than where i lived before.  _


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> My college roommate from Ohio always complained about how slow we all do things down here. She told me I was from the north because I was so quick. I probably heard her say, under her breath, well no on is in a hurry down here are they? We aren't for the most part. We even talk slow. At the beach it takes WEEKS to get quotes to get things done. Thankfully we have a really great group of workers right now that can get pretty much anything done that doesn't require warrenty work or ordering from some 3rd party.
> 
> Hope it gets done soon! The hottest months are yet to come....
> 
> Pressure washing is VERY expensive! To do the neighborhood they charge the HOA 3K. AND THEY DON'T EVEN DO THE DRIVE WAYS! We have a more BA power washer than they do! I think they're highly overpaid. If they do a good job I'm all for paying a pretty penny. We have our "backbone" do it at the beach. He's a mule and good at brunt drops like that... and blwoing off sand, and cleaning out closets, and picking up picnic tables by himself....
> 
> Sounds about right on the gas. Costs about 20$ to change out a tank down here. Most gas stations have a tank exchange system. Around here at least.... I assume it's the same up there. The tank it expensive on the first purchase, but then you just exchange it. The rate will change like the of gas in a bill. I'm with @Monykalyn on you fitting in down here with how long it took you to get the grill




_yea yea yea......
i took my sweet time in buying the grill........
you got me there....

i'm becoming a southerner i guess....


i can't believe the prices for the gril tanks and the propane costs.

2 years ago back North, i bought a second tank for $25 at Ace hardware.
so i had two tanks all the time wouldn't run out of power when cooking.
could switch the tanks out in a pinch then.
_
_used Ace for a switch out._
_take in my empty tank and pick up a full tank for $11_

_the last time i got a refill tank was last october and at that above price._

_hard to understand the high cost here in Ga for the grill tanks......_

_things in the South are a heck of a lot cheaper than up north except for this._
_gas stations had their prices at $1.92 today and it is supposed to drop again._
_$1.88 at a few places i saw 9 miles away._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _yea yea yea......
> i took my sweet time in buying the grill........
> you got me there....
> 
> i'm becoming a southerner i guess....
> 
> 
> i can't believe the prices for the gril tanks and the propane costs.
> 
> 2 years ago back North, i bought a second tank for $25 at Ace hardware.
> so i had two tanks all the time wouldn't run out of power when cooking.
> could switch the tanks out in a pinch then.
> _
> _used Ace for a switch out._
> _take in my empty tank and pick up a full tank for $11_
> 
> _the last time i got a refill tank was last october and at that above price._
> 
> _hard to understand the high cost here in Ga for the grill tanks......_
> 
> _things in the South are a heck of a lot cheaper than up north except for this._
> _gas stations had their prices at $1.92 today and it is supposed to drop again._
> _$1.88 at a few places i saw 9 miles away._


Hmm... I've always had a charcoal grill so I can't comment. But considering you refilled for $11 and paid $25 I'd say you're on par if we pay $20 to refill. (Slightly more than double) Only reason I know that is because of the beach houses. One of them has a gas grill. I hate that thing... We get more calls about that thing than any of our other grills combined!!! Mostly people wanting us to refill it....


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> Hmm... I've always had a charcoal grill so I can't comment. But considering you refilled for $11 and paid $25 I'd say you're on par if we pay $20 to refill. (Slightly more than double) Only reason I know that is because of the beach houses. One of them has a gas grill. I hate that thing... We get more calls about that thing than any of our other grills combined!!! Mostly people wanting us to refill it....


Which area do you manage? Sounds like an interesting job - lot of variety!


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Which area do you manage? Sounds like an interesting job - lot of variety!


We're an hour east of Panama City so the north panhandle. It's a tiny little town. Small family business-- just mom, dad, and I run it with lots of cleaners, handy men, and other hired guys who help us out as needed. We manage 18 single family homes. It's interesting enough. If nothing else the people are constantly changing so there is a constantly change of personalities and strange happenings with that. Mom and dad have been a pretty good group of repeat guests over the years though so the "crazy" is kept to a minimum. 
Right now I probably overly share/complain about it because of my patents building a house. I've been alone "in office" for the last 6 months or so. Usually mom and I split all the work, but she's been pretty overwhelmed and not able to help me so I offered to take all the contracts, payment, and customer service stuff until the build was done... Was supposed to be done in April/may.... Still waiting.


Hey Mac it's Sunday!!! I'm dealing with a frozen Ac right now so no memes. Forgot last night. I'm a slacker. Maybe someone will pick up the slack for me


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _homie, have a favor to ask you.
> another thread had a question about toothsome chocolate factory.
> 
> when you are in city walk, look and see for any signs of its opening.
> if you hear of when it will be open, can you give me a heads up?
> 
> or post it on that thread:  toothsome chocolate factory.
> 
> 
> i'm sure you and your family had a great time with pcstang and his group.
> 
> i can't remember which one of youse is the taller......i thought it was you, am i right or wrong..
> 
> 
> i'm looking forward to Kong._



I will check and keep an eye out. 

I'm defiantly taller, lol. 

Going to hit some water rides this morning and then spend the day at the pool, have to get my relaxation on and nachos.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are enjoying a lazy Sunday morning.

Yeah Mac, just saying I have an adult son is freeking me out sometimes.  When he leaves for good, it will be a happy and sad time.  Have to get him to start and finish college before that though.  College graduate class of 2020, here we come.  In between there, little one will finish high school.  Round 2 in 2019.

Awesome vacation to the Bluer and Pcstang families and are having fun in the darkside.

Yay!  The tea has brewed long enough, time to fill my glass with ice.  Sitting outside on my back porch, and taking in the cool, so sunny start to this early morning.  Chickens laid their eggs around 7:30.  Yeah, I couldn't sleep after 4:35am today.  So, at least the towels are now hung on the line.  Later, seems maybe a teen has stirred.


----------



## Bluer101

Have to post a wonderful surprise when we returned to our room after early dinner at Sal's. We took the bus over since it was raining.  They knew it was DS birthday a few weeks ago. We are normally here on his birthday but there was no summer concert series this year so he did not want to come.   So we decided to celebrate a little later. So this is what the wonderful staff and management did. As I say here this is just one of the reasons I consider RPR our second home. Should have seen his face!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Sunday - anybody like a scone (cherry) do you have scones I can't recall seeing themselves in the US perhaps an English thing?


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Have to post a wonderful surprise when we returned to our room after early dinner at Sal's. We took the bus over since it was raining.  They knew it was DS birthday a few weeks ago. We are normally here on his birthday but there was no summer concert series this year so he did not want to come.   So we decided to celebrate a little later. So this is what the wonderful staff and management did. As I say here this is just one of the reasons I consider RPR our second home. Should have seen his face!


Wow amazing super suprise for the bluer crew!


----------



## Lynne G

That is so cool for little Bluer.  Nice surprises are the best.

Yes, we have scones Realfood.  They may not be as popular as other breakfast items, but I do see them in our grocery store bakery areas and in quite a few quick service and other restaurants.  Still a staple in our tea houses too.

Shopping run done, trash out the door.  Time for more laundry before a swim.  Chow time for lunch.  Grill is going to be fired up soon.  No cooking for moms today.  One of my brothers is a great with cooking on the grill, so it is his turn today.  Get to see my great nephew again.  He is a cute 2 month old now, and still has no hair to speak of.  Poor guy.  And new great niece looks so much like her older sister.  Hehe, older sister wants nothing to do with her younger sibling.  That will change when younger gets into older's things.


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Sunday - anybody like a scone (cherry) do you have scones I can't recall seeing themselves in the US perhaps an English thing?
> View attachment 178929


A lot of coffee shops carry them as well as our local donut place. Mmm Nanee's scones and donuts are the best! (Nah-knee) she's my best friend while growing up's grandmother. Mom loves them and likes to make them for people. I think makes lemon poppy seed? Sounded odd to me. 

Awesome surprise bluer! I saw a rate of $199 prior to my birthday Disney trip and booked a room at RPR. Now I have to convince my sister. She might get a little jealous because universal is so awesome with birthdays and Disney didn't do squat for her haha


----------



## tinydancer09

This was at 11AM. Guess whose town is the "winner"


----------



## tink1957

We've got you beat TinyD...our heat index is 111 here in Franklin

Lowe's has propane refills on sale for $14.99 this week mac.

Mmm...scones.

Time for me to go back to work...hope everyone has a great holiday


----------



## macraven

Tink I bought my grill at lowe yesterday on sale
They gave me the price for the tanks At $48 and refills were on sale 

But I need a tank before I can do a refill


----------



## Squirlz

Woke up on a car seat in the back of a trailer this morning.  It was one heck of a party! There was also a wedding.  The happy couple rolled out this morning.  https://www.facebook.com/DetroitDaren/videos/vb.100001364625993/998601636861981/?type=2&theater


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Woke up on a car seat in the back of a trailer this morning.  It was one heck of a party! There was also a wedding.  The happy couple rolled out this morning.  https://www.facebook.com/DetroitDaren/videos/vb.100001364625993/998601636861981/?type=2&theater


It must have been one hell of a party
As can't open the link


When did fb start censoring fun parties ........ Lol


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> We've got you beat TinyD...our heat index is 111 here in Franklin
> 
> Lowe's has propane refills on sale for $14.99 this week mac.
> 
> Mmm...scones.
> 
> Time for me to go back to work...hope everyone has a great holiday


Tink prices changes again for the sw flights


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> It must have been one hell of a party
> As can't open the link
> 
> 
> When did fb start censoring fun parties ........ Lol


Drat...it's on a private page.  The video was their '50 Ford pulling out and instead of cans they were dragging 3 beer kegs.  Fun stuff.  I'll come up with some postable stuff soon.


----------



## macraven

Well I was looking for a Togo party with booze and dancing.......


----------



## macraven

Hahaha

Pulling out kegs is even better !


----------



## Squirlz

Okay, this is me in the Roaster Coaster.  A home built back yard thrill ride with fire.  What could go wrong?


----------



## Squirlz

Some pictures from the 


























CHICKEN BINGO!!















This guy drove 600 miles from New York.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Okay, this is me in the Roaster Coaster.  A home built back yard thrill ride with fire.  What could go wrong?





You are in charge for entertainment if we can get the homies together

And bring naked people and kegs

And coffee


----------



## macraven

I spied the Jamison 
No Jack?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

LAWDS imma a tired shark! Took my little sharkling and the hubs to visit some of our caves. 350 stair steps in one stinking cave and my short fat legs are killing me! Got back just in time for tornado warnings... YEEEEHAW!


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I spied the Jamison
> No Jack?


That was just a small selection.  There was Jack and much more.


----------



## macraven

_good party..._


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> LAWDS imma a tired shark! Took my little sharkling and the hubs to visit some of our caves. 350 stair steps in one stinking cave and my short fat legs are killing me! Got back just in time for tornado warnings... YEEEEHAW!




_you have more energy than i do.
i would have taken the elevator._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

There wasn't one


----------



## tinydancer09

HELLO!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_neighbors have shot up fireworks for 40 minutes straight this evening.
started at 10:45 .......

guess it will be repeat tomorrow night._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _neighbors have shot up fireworks for 40 minutes straight this evening.
> started at 10:45 .......
> 
> guess it will be repeat tomorrow night._


Yikes. GA has a no fireworks after 12AM law for tonight and tomorrow. You're allowed to call in noise complaints if you like. However they might start shooting them at your house if you do 

Friday and Saturday apparently it was none after 9AM. Tonight and tomorrow none after 12. We usually start ours soon after 9 as it's usually pretty dark by then.

Went out to the oldest brothers house and had a great shindig. Lots of kids, food, and company. Shot off some fire works.

Tomorrow will be hanging around the town home community with the neighbors who didnt go out of town. There's not many of us here... Three sets of us is all I know. Mrs Phyllis is our retired lady here. She oversees everything and does a lot for us. We thought she was one of those nosey old you know what's at first but quickly learned to appreciate her! She knows when we come and go, but she's nosey per say. anyways, her husband got in a wreck Friday and he's older. They never go out of town so I thought it'd be nice to have them over to the club house and grill

Hope all are well and not drinking and fireworking


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh yeah I made patriotic beans


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## BagOLaughs

happy 4th of July all you state side lovely peoples!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are enjoying this holiday Monday.  

Fireworks tonight, if they can beat the rain.  Parades today too.


----------



## tink1957

Happy 4th everyone

I have to work but we're having a bbq so it's all good


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wishing everyone a safe and Happy 4th of July!


----------



## macraven

Closest I could find for fw and flag

Happy 4 th To all!



On no my pics disappeared.....


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Bluer101

We are at the pool today. Waiting on lunch and relaxing. 

Wish everyone was here.


----------



## Squirlz

Happy Independence Day everybody!  8 years ago today I was in a parking lot waiting for a text from Molly who was telling her abusive husband that she was leaving.  We had no idea what to expect...I did tell her to take the magazine out of the rifle by the door.  She had been writing a letter for weeks and it grew to 11 pages.  His reaction was "I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I don't give a bleep about anything you do anyway."


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Leaving an abusive spo


Squirlz said:


> Happy Independence Day everybody!  8 years ago today I was in a parking lot waiting for a text from Molly who was telling her abusive husband that she was leaving.  We had no idea what to expect...I did tell her to take the magazine out of the rifle by the door.  She had been writing a letter for weeks and it grew to 11 pages.  His reaction was "I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I don't give a bleep about anything you do anyway."


Leaving an abusive spouse is one of the bravest things a woman can do. And one of the most uplifting. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Happy Independence Day everybody!  8 years ago today I was in a parking lot waiting for a text from Molly who was telling her abusive husband that she was leaving.  We had no idea what to expect...I did tell her to take the magazine out of the rifle by the door.  She had been writing a letter for weeks and it grew to 11 pages.  His reaction was "I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I don't give a bleep about anything you do anyway."



_i'm glad she got out of the abusive situation and ended up with a happy life with youse!_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Leaving an abusive spo
> 
> Leaving an abusive spouse is one of the bravest things a woman can do. And one of the most uplifting. Happy Independence Day!


_so true, been there done that.

so, have you recovered from the cave adventure and ten miles of stairs now?
just think of all the calories you burned off that day.
just looking at the bright side of it all......lol


i started to count calories and i cheat...._


----------



## Lynne G

Molly is one strong woman.  Thanks for all the pictures Squirlz.

May all enjoy this day of celebrating independence.

Bluer, Mac may need some help posting pictures on her mac.  Oh, and an o so jealous picture from RPR.  Thanks for a view of your awesome vacation.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Molly is one strong woman.  Thanks for all the pictures Squirlz.
> 
> May all enjoy this day of celebrating independence.
> 
> Bluer, Mac may need some help positing pictures on her mac.  Oh, and an o so jealous picture from RPR.  Thanks for a view of your awesome vacation.
> View attachment 179351




_i get private lessons on the iPad, iphone and imac once a year with bluer.
next time i will write notes so i remember what he tells me.......lol_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We are at the pool today. Waiting on lunch and relaxing.
> 
> Wish everyone was here.


_not a crowded pool?
maybe all are at the parks now...


have fun and don't forget the sunscreen.
this is the public service announcement of the day._


----------



## Realfoodfans

Squirlz said:


> Happy Independence Day everybody!  8 years ago today I was in a parking lot waiting for a text from Molly who was telling her abusive husband that she was leaving.  We had no idea what to expect...I did tell her to take the magazine out of the rifle by the door.  She had been writing a letter for weeks and it grew to 11 pages.  His reaction was "I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I don't give a bleep about anything you do anyway."


Well done to you both!  I did the same 16 years ago having met my best friend now hubs who gave me the belief in myself that I was worthy of a good life.  Onwards and upwards - love to you both x


----------



## Squirlz

Realfoodfans said:


> Well done to you both!  I did the same 16 years ago having met my best friend now hubs who gave me the belief in myself that I was worthy of a good life.  Onwards and upwards - love to you both x


Thank you.  That's exactly how it was.  She was ready to end it all.  Had a plan and everything.  Now we have a wonderful life together!


----------



## macraven

Happy storybook endings!

Lovely it turned out great for all

Now you can spend your forever with your loves


----------



## tinydancer09

And to find tinydancer hers! 



Just kidding. I have my SANs family and my business. That's all the love I need until someone shows me different


----------



## macraven

_hang in there tinyD,
whoever you find out there, you know we will have to do our inspection for the thumbs up.

you have a lot of siblings but you have more family here that will check any prospective dude out.....!


first question we will ask you when you find mr wonderful is, do you like universal?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _so true, been there done that.
> 
> so, have you recovered from the cave adventure and ten miles of stairs now?
> just think of all the calories you burned off that day.
> just looking at the bright side of it all......lol
> _
> 
> _i started to count calories and i cheat...._



My thighs are screaming at me still but that's a good thing!
I bought myself a fit band and use it to keep me moving. I hate sitting still unless I'm reading.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _not a crowded pool?
> maybe all are at the parks now...
> 
> 
> have fun and don't forget the sunscreen.
> this is the public service announcement of the day._


It was crowded later in the pool. Light attendance at the parks today and HOT! Having a great time with the bluers!


----------



## tink1957

We had margarita Monday again tonight for our 4th of July celebration...watching untold stories of the ER now about the guy who got his thing stuck in a camp stove  poor poor man....


----------



## macraven

_son with jimmy fallon is a hoot!!


cute family in the first pic!
they look so serious doing the spells._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> We had margarita Monday again tonight for our 4th of July celebration...watching untold stories of the ER now about the guy who got his thing stuck in a camp stove  poor poor man....



_i saw that show.....
funny

we have had a second night of fireworks in the neighborhood.
really lit up the skies.

towns on both sides of us had fireworks and both a great show.
could watch it from our front porch and then in the back porch.

wasn't dark until about 9:15 and fw started at 10
_


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Even in the light rain, Fireworks all around us from about 9 pm to 10:20pm.  Was nice to see all the colors.  My neighbors also decided to join in the noise, but thankfully by about 11pm, all was done.  

Now, just waiting for more rain, and looking at a very gray sky.  






Yes it's Tuesday, and was hard to get up this morning.  Rained at times throughout the night, so was a restless night, and the humidity is so high, it's sticky out now.  Time for iced tea, and lots of caffeine.

Oh, and great pictures Bluer.  Looks like a great time in the Darkside.


----------



## Bluer101

Squirlz said:


> Thank you.  That's exactly how it was.  She was ready to end it all.  Had a plan and everything.  Now we have a wonderful life together!



That's awesome. 



tinydancer09 said:


> And to find tinydancer hers!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I have my SANs family and my business. That's all the love I need until someone shows me different



DW said she would share so you won't be alone.     JK



macraven said:


> _son with jimmy fallon is a hoot!!
> 
> 
> cute family in the first pic!
> they look so serious doing the spells._



The photo of JF was too funny. We were poolside yesterday while he was in the parks. He texted that photo to us and was laughing so hard.  


To plan today is both families are going to hit the water rides in IOA this morning then head over to HRH to have lunch poolside. That way the kids (older and younger) can use the slide.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshines

Back from from walking the beach for miles and miles and miles. Best way to clear your head

Snuck in our cookout thru the rain showers yesterday.  obsessed with those water balloons that you attach to garden hose and wahla, a bouquet of sorts.  Only issue is they feel like you are getting nailed with a rock Cheap family therapy to get out all the aggression lol

Hugs to Carole, know you are going thru a rough time.  

PSA -SWA will be releasing new flight schedule on the 7th thru March I believe. Homies start your engines!

Reading back later to find out what mischief yinz guys have been causing, hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, glad you had a great time at the beach.  My DSis and I will be at that beach next month.  A birthday celebration.  Any tips for a good place to eat?  Where did you stay?  We'll be near the boardwalk.  

Don't remind me of SW, those stinkers made our Christmas trip more expensive than I anticipated.  

Oh, and my USO AP expires next month.  They were asking me to renew it now.  Umm, no, I'll do it next month.  No need to get my money early. LOL


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz said:


> Happy Independence Day everybody!  8 years ago today I was in a parking lot waiting for a text from Molly who was telling her abusive husband that she was leaving.  We had no idea what to expect...I did tell her to take the magazine out of the rifle by the door.  She had been writing a letter for weeks and it grew to 11 pages.  His reaction was "I guess I shouldn't be surprised.  I don't give a bleep about anything you do anyway."



 Molly walked into the arms of her Independence Day 8 years ago. Glad you two found one another. May you both enjoy many years of happiness


----------



## Robo56

Morning sans family . Hope everyone had a great 4th.

We have had impressive fireworks going on around here for days. A bit unnerving at times.

Having my double mug of coffee this morning .

Keisha glad to hear your getting some beach time in.

Lynne it's a good day for a big glass of ice tea.

Mac hope all is well in your neck of the woods?

Tinyd your night in shining armor will show up when you least expect it.

PCtang funny pic. You should send that to the tonight show.

Bluer beautiful pic of the pool. Looks like you are all having a great time.

Realfoodfans so glad you were able to meet your soulmate and you are happy.

Sharkygoddess that minon barbecue pic was so funny.


----------



## keishashadow

We had a leftover Apple pie from the cookout yesterday that I had picked up at giant eagle.  Pricey but I just didn't have time to bake anything.  DH & I both had a piece for breakfast this morning.  We both got very sick around the same time several hours later.  Had no idea pie could be an issue as to food borne illness.  Yuck. Still feel shaky.



Lynne G said:


> And it's time for tea.  Iced tea today.  Sun is out, and plants are starving for some rain.  We may finally get some tomorrow.



Very nice, as it happens now & again ran into several large groups that clogged up things at the hotel. Two of them (gangsta wanna-bees vs a group that kept randomly shouting they were "...from Georgia, loud & proud...") wound up coming to blows over chair saving at the main pool.  Two women no less. Awesome sauce.  Security had their hands full.  A shame as IMO the resort has the nicest poolscape in MB - the landmark.   We took to zig-zagging the other way or heading to beach when they were out, loudly commandeering their turf.

Talked to head of security.  He told me this year they've experienced a different crowd in MB, seems a bit rougher.  Told the major hotels are amping up their security presence poolside, which has helped to tone things down. Decided next trip we will move north & again return to the Arcadian section of MB, much quieter and many properties have nice pools, just not as elaborate as the Landmark.

Captain George's is hand's down the best seafood place in MB, across from Broadway @ the beach.  Not king crab but good, I concentrate on the clams/mussels, shrimp.  LIke that they have lots of seafood that isn't fried. 

I"m not a fan of calabash frying, really any frying of seafood, think it ruins the unique flavor of the fish.  Went against my better instincts and had fried soft shell crab at Carolina roadhouse.  Let's just say it was a lesson learned.  Prime rib ordered medium well came out mooing.  Even a toss on the grill couldn't fix it.  At least the salad and crossiants were killer.  We would return there (44th street area).  We wil go back and do the steaks or chicken there, nice vibe & $5.95 drink specials.

Angelos in the 20-something south area has an excellent steak that is served on a sizzling platter.  Early bird specials, you really need to get there early or be prepared to wait & wait.  An Italian seafood buffet that my extended family thinks is good.  I'm picky as to sauce, their's is tart, needs sugar lol.

Those from the south, feel free to laugh.  We love K&W Cafeteria, nothing like it where we live.  Food is always good there, only place I will order mashed potatoes and the greens are divine.  Fried chicken great, beef roast too when it's not overly cooked.

We like River city hamburger chain too, didn't get a chance to visit this trip.




SharkyGoddess said:


> ***stinking pic won't load***
> 
> Reading over on the Kong thread and I see where someone "announced" they had a small child and asked the live actors not to jump out. That's all well and good, but do they not realize it kinda ruins the experience for the others they're in line with? Some of us enjoy being scared



Why didn't they just remove said child from the attraction via chicken exit...that's why they have them.  Sigh

Guess they never heard of baby swap or considered a ride centered on King Kong might just be a mite scary.




tinydancer09 said:


> Need to call and request the marg stand be back open by my birthday. I'm sure they'll understand.
> 
> Maybe they had to make it bigger for the people who stop on the way to frozen... And the people who can't believe they waited 3 hours in line and need one after



As long as they don't water that bad-boy down, I'm good.



Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you - we knew with 4 parents in their 80's that time was moving on but you just hope it will be a gentler pathway than cancer.



Indeed, a horrible thing to face.  Hope it goes as well as can be expected for your family.



Lynne G said:


> Yes, it is, and drive- thru beer and not hard liquor beverages, they are not illegal and one is right near me, which is why on Friday nights, the waiting cars back up traffic.  Convenient too.  Funny story about yours.  I take my kids into our liquor stores since they were young.   I don't think the clerks know their names.



No drive thru beer here, supposedly we might get a grocery store that will carry - gasp - wine!!!  Permitting up to 4 bottles purchase.  PA is the worst with the state store/beer distributor system.



macraven said:


> Sounds delicious !
> 
> I too put mayo on my eggs
> And fish
> And meatloaf
> 
> Preferred Hellmans over Kraft



There's other mayo besides Hellmans?  Honestly, cannot imagine eating mayo on any of the food you reference.  Is that a local thing?  It's Heinz catsup all the way for me, well, except for ice cream.



Squirlz said:


> That was just a small selection.  There was Jack and much more.



Lol reminds me of biker weddings we've attended, but classy!  Always thrilled when they have bottled booze in lieu of moonshine punch thrown in a kid's wading pool...which I won't touch...heard one too many tales of many people going blind from some of that ho-made swill out of WV.


----------



## Bluer101

Just got back from HRH pool. Pcstang family and us did water rides today and lunch at Beach Place. We ate, hung out, and everyone used the slide, even the big kids. It was nice as they allowed us to stay seated by the bar at the tables while the kids were swimming.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sounds like you all enjoyed something good for July 4th!  It takes me longer than most to catch up on the forum as I'm still having to check out abbreviations! 

So awful to get food poisoning Keisha hope you're both better now.

Today I've booked an overnight stay at a spa hotel in the countryside near us for hubs birthday on the 24th.  I've booked him a massage and we can use all the spa facilities as well as a nice dinner in the evening.  It will give him a break.  He looked so shattered when he got back from his parents today - his dad wanted to organise and pay for his funeral so the funeral director came to their home - just brought it all into reality.  After the school run with DGS I drive to my parents - about 32 miles that's all - on Tuesday with their groceries now my dad can't drive and do some jobs for them so today has been a busy day.

Enjoying reading about all your activities!

Bed time here so night all


----------



## Squirlz

Well Julyb4 didn't go as expected.  Our fireworks were canceled and the Morgan conked out on the way to a car show.  Looks like the fuel pump.  AAA couldn't find a roolback for us.  I've lost all confidence in them now.  Fortunately, a young man with a MINI Cooper whom we had never met saw Molly's post on Facebook and asked if we would like him to come with a tow strap.  He was only about 10 minutes away and we were only 5 miles from home.  So that worked out and I had a few words with AAA Customer Service today.

It's a really good thing it didn't happen Saturday or Sunday when we drove 80 miles each way to the party!

Speaking of the party, I have a couple videos that should work now.


The Honeymooners







The Wedding Singer


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> College graduate class of 2020, here we come. In between there, little one will finish high school. Round 2 in 2019.


Have one of those too-and second child will be graduating high school in 2020 as well. Kinda glad I still have my last "surprise" kid to still be a kid.
Slowly gathering stuff she needs for dorm...



Squirlz said:


> Woke up on a car seat in the back of a trailer this morning.  It was one heck of a party! There was also a wedding.  The happy couple rolled out this morning.  https://www.facebook.com/DetroitDaren/videos/vb.100001364625993/998601636861981/?type=2&theater


 Wow awesome party. Vids hilarious! and Yeah-no to that fire coaster backyard thingy LOL. one of my favorite weddings we've attended was the backyard shindig where the bride and groom were home brewers-the brides pale ale ran out before the grooms hoppier ale did too! Las vegas destination wedding was a blast too. Although I did come home with a tattoo from that trip  
and please tell me more about CHICKEN BINGO!

@Realfoodfans - (love the name!)-what a nice surprise for your Hubs for his birthday!

Hope schumi is ok...

Ok-so the peeps that are there now sending those awesome poolside pics? can we set a SAN meet sometime ~1-2 years in the future? If I plan NOW I might be able to do it LOL!!! 

Cool surprise for birthday dude.

Fireworks 3 nights running-neighborhood was littered this am on my way out to work-all neatly cleaned up and street even swept up by time I got home.  Love my street. 2 neighbors heading to Vegas this week (one couple has never been)-actual heat 106degrees!! 'course it is "feels like" heat index of 103 today.  Dog hid from loud fireworks but chickens went about business as usual...
3 days more then heading to cooler weather-had to go buy capris and a couple new sweaters to take along as high in Portland this weekend is upper 60's low 70's. Think a haunted pub tour Saturday night might be fun...The day of our zipline tour of Columbia River gorge looks nice though. 
One more day of work then off for a week


----------



## Robo56

Keisha hope you and the hubby are feeling better. Food poisoning is not a fun thing to experience. My husband got it from a cake from Walmart a couple of years ago. He was very ill.

I took Walmart to task for it. The supplier had to fess up to all the other stores that the cakes went out to. We found out there were numberous cases of food poisoning related to those cakes.

The local health department got involved and that was the only reason I'am sure we were able to get the additional information about the others who were sickened by the cakes.

I will never buy another cake from them again.

Realfoodfans you are so sweet to do the birthday spa trip for your husband. Have a great time.

I remember when we did my moms funeral preplanning. It was sad to see her making all those decisions, but I realize now that it was her way of having some control and say in what was going to be done at her funeral. She passed away 4 years ago and I look back now and understand how empowering it must have been for her to be able to make those decisions.

I will be remembering your father-in-law, mother-in-law, you and your family in prayer as you help him say goodbye. Not easy. Your Sans family is here for you


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz Wow!!!!! That was some party. LOL I have never seen kegs on back of car before. Now that's original. 

That was the nicest mosh pit dancing I have ever seen

Ok you have to fess up. Were you able to hold your beverages down after the ride on that homemade coaster ride? 

I really liked the green spiderweb bike


----------



## Squirlz

Monykalyn, Chicken Bingo ...you put money on the number you hope the chicken will poop on.  Winner gets the pot.  Robo56 I was worried but I was fine.  Laughed my butt off.  Guy I shared the ride with had a bottle of Crown Royal and we shared shots before and after.


----------



## Monykalyn

OMG I am seriously laughing at the chicken bingo!  hubs looking at me like I am crazy...


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> OMG I am seriously laughing at the chicken bingo!  hubs looking at me like I am crazy...



Haha. Are you getting ideas for using your chickens for backyard games 

Squirlz you have a sturdy constitution with your liqueur. I would have been torching the flames 

Who ever came up with the chicken game is a genius. Pooping on the number and winning the pot I love it 

The pictures from the party are awesome. Those folks should have a house at HHN


----------



## macraven

Our homie in the sans that raises chickens can now play chicken bingo when she has parties ....


----------



## RAPstar

I'm still alive. Just had a lot of shizz going on recently. Had to find a new job, which puts a damper on trying to go to HHN. Still trying tho. It's a toss up between 9/22-9/26 or 10/6-10/10. The flight price/airline is really the deciding factor. I can get $216 for either dates, but the earlier date is Southwest, and the Oct dates are on Spirit. IDK. And I'd be staying at the Super 8 near Universal, everything onsite it too expensive. Oh, and the HHN tickets. I may have to do it without express (ew), and the ROF would be cheaper than the frequent fear plus.

Worse case, I would just have to miss HHN this year (but that Exorcist house sounds sooooo intriguing, and do like a spring trip next year. Blahhhh, lol.

But I am working (temp to hire) for a big commercial real estate company (CBRE), doing data entry on-boarding new hires. $14/hour, woo hoo. And getting paid weekly...which is ok.

Hope everyone has been well.


----------



## macraven

_glad you dropped in and updated us homie.
was wondering where you were.

congrats on getting a better paying job!

i haven't checked but guess rooms would be cheaper in sept than october for offsite.
rof is a great deal for your hhn dates.

hope you will be able to work it out and get to attend hhn_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _glad you dropped in and updated us homie.
> was wondering where you were.
> 
> congrats on getting a better paying job!
> 
> i haven't checked but guess rooms would be cheaper in sept than october for offsite.
> rof is a great deal for your hhn dates.
> 
> hope you will be able to work it out and get to attend hhn_



The super 8 is the same either set of dates. Cbay is slightly cheaper, but still outside of my price range.


----------



## macraven

_i know october rates onsite, deluxe and value are higher that month.
september when i last looked at had better and more reasonable rates.

offsite is always less than the UO hotels.

you are only going to be in the hotel to sleep and have a place for your belongings.
most of your time will be in the parks.

just hope you will be able to swing it and make it to orlando this year.
is Damian still working at disney?
i remember him, he was so nice!_


----------



## tink1957

Robbie...I selfishly suggest you go in September so we can do HHN together again...it was so much fun the last time.  We won't have express either so no problem.


----------



## buckeev

Loadin' up!!! Hobby airport bound...Gage and I are heading to Baltimore 1st...He for his convention and Poppa for CRABS!!! Although I seriously doubt I can top last year's number of crab-infused meals, I'm sure gonna try!!! Then...*just because we can*-we're gonna return to Houston via MCO. Hey...no sense letting these APs go to waste! (actually snagged some incredible SWA fares from BWI to MCO, and almost as cheap back home).
Main goal in Orlando is get him a Disney Quest fix or two, check out the Jungle Book Show and hopefully catch Kong and HULK..(wishful/wastefull thinking prob...)...and do some investigating of the Diz Springs area. This is kinda-sorta his graduation present, but I'll get to reap a few treats from it too.
No less than 10 different customers have been texting, calling, emailing...knowing that I'm sneaking away, so I have a feeling there will be some work to do during the next 8 days. It's a good "problem" to have though!

Hope those that are down and dealing with rough stuff bounce back quick.

Carole...Special Pixie stuff for y'all.


----------



## Lynne G

Camels needed, that way Keisha knows it's Wednesday.








Happy Wednesday all.  Kids went back to work yesterday, and came home really tired.  Yeah, that's what you get when you have a 3 day week-end.  They will be more tired today, the heat index will be 100 degrees or higher by the afternoon.  I hope they drink enough water.

Chickens poop.  Did you win Squirlz?

Buckeev, that trip sounds awesome.  Of course you have to come home via MCO.  

Robo 

Schumi, sending more hugs.  

Robbie - yay for better paying job.  Hope all the finances work out that you get to enjoy HHN.  

Real, hope all is well, and sending some hugs.  

Mac, hope you are enjoying this very bright start to the day, have the cats fed, and are drinking some coffee.  Hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Loadin' up!!! Hobby airport bound...Gage and I are heading to Baltimore 1st...He for his convention and Poppa for CRABS!!! Although I seriously doubt I can top last year's number of crab-infused meals, I'm sure gonna try!!! Then...*just because we can*-we're gonna return to Houston via MCO. Hey...no sense letting these APs go to waste! (actually snagged some incredible SWA fares from BWI to MCO, and almost as cheap back home).
> Main goal in Orlando is get him a Disney Quest fix or two, check out the Jungle Book Show and hopefully catch Kong and HULK..(wishful/wastefull thinking prob...)...and do some investigating of the Diz Springs area. This is kinda-sorta his graduation present, but I'll get to reap a few treats from it too.
> No less than 10 different customers have been texting, calling, emailing...knowing that I'm sneaking away, so I have a feeling there will be some work to do during the next 8 days. It's a good "problem" to have though!
> 
> Hope those that are down and dealing with rough stuff bounce back quick.
> 
> Carole...Special Pixie stuff for y'all.


Buckeev
Lucky ducky!
You will be getting crabs in Baltimore!!
And then hit the motherland and new darkside rides
Hope Disney springs is not packed when you go there
Might be quite crowded....

Hope all is fine for you 
Be sure to tell Gage I said hello

On my sept sw flight dates, noticed bwi flights were sold out to Orlando that were switching thru Atlanta


----------



## macraven

It is sprinkling here now
Hope it lasts longer than ten minutes


----------



## macraven

Came back to say the rain lasted 15 minutes

I'm happen with any amount of rainfall at this point


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  It's pouring rain here. Well that puts an end to yard work for the day .
Did not really feel the pull for being outdoors today which is unusual for me. 

I think there is a skunk under my back porch. I think I should rephrase that, there is a skunk under my porch. I smelled it about 12:15 this morning. Something must have messed with it. Needless to say my husband said he was not going under the porch to see. Haha me neither . Think I will have to hire someone to go after the critter. 

Morning Lynne . Have a big glass of tea for me today. 

Robbie congrats on the new job. Hope you are able to swing the trip to HHN. 

Buckeev have a great trip 

No yard work means desk work in office 

Morning Mac and tink 

The pour down has stopped and the sun is out and it is thundering to beat the band. Guess it's going to be a weird weather day here. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Mothballs

I used that to get rid of skunks



Pour a box of mothballs under the porch


You will get used to that smell evenually

It is better to have that instead of skunk scent


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I wouldn't be skunk hunting.  Years ago, my dog was a good hunter, and killed a stupid sunk that had gotten into our fenced backyard.  Well, both dogs got sprayed before the skunk was killed.  Needless to say, the whole house and dogs smelled, even after we washed the dogs with soap from the vet. 

Neat idea Mac.  Never knew they hated the smell of mothballs.  

Hot, hot day today. No rain for us.  Hope the weather improves for ya Robo, and hope Mac gets more than a sprinkle.

Well, drank all my iced tea.  May have to make another pot.


----------



## RAPstar

Yeah September just works better financially, and so I don't have to fly spirit. Hopefully the southwest price doesn't change too quickly, but I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Came back to say the rain lasted 15 minutes
> 
> I'm happen with any amount of rainfall at this point


We got a good rain yesterday...it's trying to rain now but only sprinkles so far.

I'm with you mac, I'll take any amount at this point.

I harvested my tomatoes and am spending the day putting them up in freezer bags...looking forward to homemade vegetable soup.

Happy Hump day to all


----------



## tinydancer09

HELLO!

Just  dropping by and then out the door. Sorry for not keeping you on track mac. Thanks for those that have taken up the slack. (It's Wednesday)

I asked mom to take the phones back while I went to my brothers on Sunday for 4th of July festivities. She has kept them ever since. You know what that means? I've have nearly 3 days of break for the first time in months! WOOHOO!!! I'm headed down to the big town to do some browsing/shopping and stop in at Teds to get a good margarita and homemade chips. YUM

Catch you all later  Hope everyone is well. Glad you stopped in Rob I've been wondering what happen to you. Also.. chicken bingo.. I missed something. I've heard of cow patty/pie bingo but not chicken bingo... going to have to catch up on that.


----------



## macraven

Out grocery shopping and picked up a box of mothballs

Found baby mice behind bushes in front of house and will put mothballs there
The smell will repel them
They will probably move to neighbors house
Lucky them .......

Rain well drizzle stopped quickly and temps went to 92 and holding for now

Have fun on your mini vacation from work tinyD
No phone work calls finally for you 

Get sloshed on margaritas


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Mothballs
> 
> I used that to get rid of skunks
> 
> 
> 
> Pour a box of mothballs under the porch
> 
> 
> You will get used to that smell evenually
> 
> It is better to have that instead of skunk scent



Never heard of the mothballs for skunks. I will get some. Your right mothball sent is better then skunk scent. The back porch is off my family room. I think the little scutters broke through a wooden barrier I have on the lower half of the porch. I am just glad the scent was not still present this morning. I have seen some foxes around here lately. They might have riled the skunks.

The skunks have got to go. LOL MAC they might go to the neighbors after I get the moth balls. I'am sure they will appreciate the little critters around their pool


----------



## RAPstar

So stupid me slipped in the shower yesterday, and landed pretty much directly on the left side of my rib cage, and it's super sore. It's slightly better today, but still hard to sneeze, yawn, or breathe deeply. It was completely my fault, I was trying to get something out of the towel closet next to the tub without stepping out to keep the floor dry. Oh well, could be worse. Could've cracked my head open.


----------



## macraven

OUCH!!!!!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Never heard of the mothballs for skunks. I will get some. Your right mothball sent is better then skunk scent. The back porch is off my family room. I think the little scutters broke through a wooden barrier I have on the lower half of the porch. I am just glad the scent was not still present this morning. I have seen some foxes around here lately. They might have riled the skunks.
> 
> The skunks have got to go. LOL MAC they might go to the neighbors after I get the moth balls. I'am sure they will appreciate the little critters around their pool


We used mothballs along our back fence line at a previous house. The house backed up to a wildlife preserve that was swampy. Lots of snakes would come in the yard. My Rottweilers would run them off though I was afraid the Rotts might get bitten. Mothballs worked like a charm.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> We used mothballs along our back fence line at a previous house. The house backed up to a wildlife preserve that was swampy. Lots of snakes would come in the yard. My Rottweilers would run them off though I was afraid the Rotts might get bitten. Mothballs worked like a charm.


That's good to know! Wonder if it would work at my parents house. You know the bea by areas are all brushy and full of critters.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> We used mothballs along our back fence line at a previous house. The house backed up to a wildlife preserve that was swampy. Lots of snakes would come in the yard. My Rottweilers would run them off though I was afraid the Rotts might get bitten. Mothballs worked like a charm.



You home yet???


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> We had a leftover Apple pie from the cookout yesterday that I had picked up at giant eagle.  Pricey but I just didn't have time to bake anything.  DH & I both had a piece for breakfast this morning.  We both got very sick around the same time several hours later.  Had no idea pie could be an issue as to food borne illness.  Yuck. Still feel shaky.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, as it happens now & again ran into several large groups that clogged up things at the hotel. Two of them (gangsta wanna-bees vs a group that kept randomly shouting they were "...from Georgia, loud & proud...") wound up coming to blows over chair saving at the main pool.  Two women no less. Awesome sauce.  Security had their hands full.  A shame as IMO the resort has the nicest poolscape in MB - the landmark.   We took to zig-zagging the other way or heading to beach when they were out, loudly commandeering their turf.
> 
> Talked to head of security.  He told me this year they've experienced a different crowd in MB, seems a bit rougher.  Told the major hotels are amping up their security presence poolside, which has helped to tone things down. Decided next trip we will move north & again return to the Arcadian section of MB, much quieter and many properties have nice pools, just not as elaborate as the Landmark.
> 
> Captain George's is hand's down the best seafood place in MB, across from Broadway @ the beach.  Not king crab but good, I concentrate on the clams/mussels, shrimp.  LIke that they have lots of seafood that isn't fried.
> 
> I"m not a fan of calabash frying, really any frying of seafood, think it ruins the unique flavor of the fish.  Went against my better instincts and had fried soft shell crab at Carolina roadhouse.  Let's just say it was a lesson learned.  Prime rib ordered medium well came out mooing.  Even a toss on the grill couldn't fix it.  At least the salad and crossiants were killer.  We would return there (44th street area).  We wil go back and do the steaks or chicken there, nice vibe & $5.95 drink specials.
> 
> Angelos in the 20-something south area has an excellent steak that is served on a sizzling platter.  Early bird specials, you really need to get there early or be prepared to wait & wait.  An Italian seafood buffet that my extended family thinks is good.  I'm picky as to sauce, their's is tart, needs sugar lol.
> 
> Those from the south, feel free to laugh.  We love K&W Cafeteria, nothing like it where we live.  Food is always good there, only place I will order mashed potatoes and the greens are divine.  Fried chicken great, beef roast too when it's not overly cooked.
> 
> We like River city hamburger chain too, didn't get a chance to visit this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't they just remove said child from the attraction via chicken exit...that's why they have them.  Sigh
> 
> Guess they never heard of baby swap or considered a ride centered on King Kong might just be a mite scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they don't water that bad-boy down, I'm good.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, a horrible thing to face.  Hope it goes as well as can be expected for your family.
> 
> 
> 
> No drive thru beer here, supposedly we might get a grocery store that will carry - gasp - wine!!!  Permitting up to 4 bottles purchase.  PA is the worst with the state store/beer distributor system.
> 
> 
> 
> There's other mayo besides Hellmans?  Honestly, cannot imagine eating mayo on any of the food you reference.  Is that a local thing?  It's Heinz catsup all the way for me, well, except for ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol reminds me of biker weddings we've attended, but classy!  Always thrilled when they have bottled booze in lieu of moonshine punch thrown in a kid's wading pool...which I won't touch...heard one too many tales of many people going blind from some of that ho-made swill out of WV.


Hey if SC is getting too rough a know a good place out of the way that's still very family friendly 
When you typed MB I thought you meant Mexico Beach at first. I figured it out. We do all single family homes though... No hotels. Very few restaurants but the ones we have are mom and pop. I have heard we have a new soul food place mmmmm can't wait to get down there and try it out. 

Still catching up while I drink my margarita....


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> You home yet???


No, another hour and a half. Stopped by the parental units house for a while. Had to drop off the stroller. Surprise, it's raining on I10....


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> No, another hour and a half. Stopped by the parental units house for a while. Had to drop off the stroller. Surprise, it's raining on I10....


Just got a significant weather advisory for Leon county. I'm sitting at teds if you want to come ride it out! Haha


----------



## tinydancer09

Also caught up. Chicken bingo is just like cow bingo. It was a big fundraiser for the band every year. Always cracked me up


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Just got a significant weather advisory for Leon county. I'm sitting at teds if you want to come ride it out! Haha


I wish! Yep, we got to drive right through that cell. Fun times!


----------



## macraven

A quick shout out to schumi.


----------



## RAPstar

Sooooooooooooo, my BFF/semi-BF just bought my plane ticket to Orlando. He had a travel vouched from SWA from an overbooked flight that he used. So I guess I'm gonna go?? lol


----------



## macraven

Mr lucky you are!

You are going


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Yeah September just works better financially, and so I don't have to fly spirit. Hopefully the southwest price doesn't change too quickly, but I'll keep my eye on it.



Knock on wood, spirit (and allegiant) have been good to me over the past year.  



tinydancer09 said:


> Hey if SC is getting too rough a know a good place out of the way that's still very family friendly
> When you typed MB I thought you meant Mexico Beach at first. I figured it out. We do all single family homes though... No hotels. Very few restaurants but the ones we have are mom and pop. I have heard we have a new soul food place mmmmm can't wait to get down there and try it out.
> 
> Still catching up while I drink my margarita....
> View attachment 179827



If only it were frozen

Admit I'm too type A to do a beach house.  Lazy rivers, multiple pools & hot tubs, that's my jam.  My vacation mantra is I don't cook...I'm on vacation lol.



RAPstar said:


> Sooooooooooooo, my BFF/semi-BF just bought my plane ticket to Orlando. He had a travel vouched from SWA from an overbooked flight that he used. So I guess I'm gonna go?? lol



Lucky duck


----------



## macraven

When my boys were littles, our vacations were camping ones and cooking food over a fire

I got used to roughing it doing that but I never got used to dealing with diapers with the boys when a year old

So once the boys grew up, trips were not sleeping on the ground but cheap hotels
And short trips

Once they no longer did trips with us, vacations were done different and any food we had was in restaurants

Now my vacations are when I never see a kitchen
I'm with Keisha on that point


----------



## Monykalyn

Good evenin' yall. Haven't slept well last couple nights-one night I can do but was too tired this am-luckily the consulting job I am doing allows for remote charting-as it turns out the home I was gonna visit today has been slow on admits (yay holiday weekend?) so it wouldn't have been worth an hour drive each way. And as it stormed (really stormed- thunder and lightening, wind) this am I am glad I was able to stay in. Still got wet though coaxing chickens out from under fruit trees to at least shelter under deck. Dh has a cold that he now thinks has become bronchitis or at least a sinus infection (it. is. a. cold. common virus, takes 7 days to get over) but he's been moaning around the house for 3-4 days.  

We leave Friday for cooler weather. Not sure how I am going to pack cool clothes/touring clothes also needing layers for days of off/on rain, business casual for meeting, and dressy for awards dinner-+shoes!!+ into just a couple bags and stay within weight guidelines. I've already upgraded seats...

I love hotels with all the perks but we also have timeshare so like the space of resorts. Have had lots of success with VRBO's though too. Take out food with glass of wine on porch with space to spread out is nice too (and less stress about money or having to drive if want to have wine.

Wonder if I can work numbers into the patio blocks on expanded patio-subtle but still there. could then sit on deck and do chicken bingo drinking game watching chickens below...we've had quite a bit of rain so patio has stayed pretty clean but it means delays on getting the patio dirt and bricks laid...

Think I am gonna go to bed early
Is anyone here doing the HHN stuff planning on doing PTR/TR?


----------



## Bluer101

Just got back from IOA and now chilling in the room. 

We waited 35 min for Kong and there was no outside and no truck motion in the 360 room.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just got back from IOA and now chilling in the room.
> 
> We waited 35 min for Kong and there was no outside and no truck motion in the 360 room.



_you are speaking a foreign language to me with that talk.
haven't been to uo yet for kong and no idea what a 360 room is.




but been reading peeps are enjoying it.

how crowded is the hotel now?
did they sell out this week at all?

do you know if T3 was  finished with the refurb for floors 6 and 7 yet?

i hope you are still there when Hulk opens._


----------



## Bluer101

It's been full all week here at RPR. Monday in the pool with pcstang it was very crowded. Yes, floors 6-7 are done in T3.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> Good evenin' yall. Haven't slept well last couple nights-one night I can do but was too tired this am-luckily the consulting job I am doing allows for remote charting-as it turns out the home I was gonna visit today has been slow on admits (yay holiday weekend?) so it wouldn't have been worth an hour drive each way. And as it stormed (really stormed- thunder and lightening, wind) this am I am glad I was able to stay in. Still got wet though coaxing chickens out from under fruit trees to at least shelter under deck. Dh has a cold that he now thinks has become bronchitis or at least a sinus infection (it. is. a. cold. common virus, takes 7 days to get over) but he's been moaning around the house for 3-4 days.
> 
> We leave Friday for cooler weather. Not sure how I am going to pack cool clothes/touring clothes also needing layers for days of off/on rain, business casual for meeting, and dressy for awards dinner-+shoes!!+ into just a couple bags and stay within weight guidelines. I've already upgraded seats...
> 
> I love hotels with all the perks but we also have timeshare so like the space of resorts. Have had lots of success with VRBO's though too. Take out food with glass of wine on porch with space to spread out is nice too (and less stress about money or having to drive if want to have wine.
> 
> Wonder if I can work numbers into the patio blocks on expanded patio-subtle but still there. could then sit on deck and do chicken bingo drinking game watching chickens below...we've had quite a bit of rain so patio has stayed pretty clean but it means delays on getting the patio dirt and bricks laid...
> 
> Think I am gonna go to bed early
> Is anyone here doing the HHN stuff planning on doing PTR/TR?


My allergist nurse always says if the mucus hasn't turned colors it's probably a cold and to just hold on to day 5 and see if you mend to bend. 



keishashadow said:


> Knock on wood, spirit (and allegiant) have been good to me over the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> If only it were frozen
> 
> Admit I'm too type A to do a beach house.  Lazy rivers, multiple pools & hot tubs, that's my jam.  My vacation mantra is I don't cook...I'm on vacation lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky duck


... and @macraven too! I'd be sick by the end of a week long vacation and not cooking! My body gets very angry when I eat at restaurants too much. Something about the salt and preservatives I think... none fresh ingredients? Certain places are WAY better for me than others. Franchises are usually just bad business. I'm usually all out of wack when I get home from universal.... yikes.

We always grilled and did things like that on vacation. Easy things. One night we would always do oysters... usually check in night we'd grab a pizza on our way in. Lots of cereal late at night after fishing. Cereal, biscuits, or pancakes for breakfast. One time we left the biscuits in the oven and went fishing on a boat all day... OOPS. Though, we had 6 kids. It was amazing my parents could afford to take us to do things at all much less eat out! Plus.. businesses around PSJ don't exactly have seating for tables of 8 plus... we'd take up the whole restaurant!  And with 6 kids it does make it... easier? Because we all helped when it came to dinner and lunch. Just make an assembly or buffet style sandwich line and we were in and out of the kitchen in 10 minutes flat! And it makes for much more beach time! Quick dinners and right back to the beach instead of coming in and getting ready for dinner.  Burgers one night.. hot dogs one night. You know it's been so long I cant remember what all we did... but I do know we didn't spend time in the kitchen like we do at home. Though my entire family mostly enjoys cooking. That's therapy to me. When I'm in a terrible mood or something I make food and then proceed to hand it out to people. I can see where you're coming from though... I think.  What you need to do is just take me with you on vacation and I'll cook for everyone. I get my own vacation in the kitchen and you all get a vacation on the beach WIN INW right?


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I wish! Yep, we got to drive right through that cell. Fun times!


We could have sat at Teds and "Rode it out." Re-enacted Twister the ride. It would have been great fun! We probably would have gotten kicked out


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> My allergist nurse always says if the mucus hasn't turned colors it's probably a cold and to just hold on to day 5 and see if you mend to bend.
> 
> 
> ... and @macraven too! I'd be sick by the end of a week long vacation and not cooking! My body gets very angry when I eat at restaurants too much. Something about the salt and preservatives I think... none fresh ingredients? Certain places are WAY better for me than others. Franchises are usually just bad business. I'm usually all out of wack when I get home from universal.... yikes.
> 
> We always grilled and did things like that on vacation. Easy things. One night we would always do oysters... usually check in night we'd grab a pizza on our way in. Lots of cereal late at night after fishing. Cereal, biscuits, or pancakes for breakfast. One time we left the biscuits in the oven and went fishing on a boat all day... OOPS. Though, we had 6 kids. It was amazing my parents could afford to take us to do things at all much less eat out! Plus.. businesses around PSJ don't exactly have seating for tables of 8 plus... we'd take up the whole restaurant!  And with 6 kids it does make it... easier? Because we all helped when it came to dinner and lunch. Just make an assembly or buffet style sandwich line and we were in and out of the kitchen in 10 minutes flat! And it makes for much more beach time! Quick dinners and right back to the beach instead of coming in and getting ready for dinner.  Burgers one night.. hot dogs one night. You know it's been so long I cant remember what all we did... but I do know we didn't spend time in the kitchen like we do at home. Though my entire family mostly enjoys cooking. That's therapy to me. When I'm in a terrible mood or something I make food and then proceed to hand it out to people. I can see where you're coming from though... I think.  What you need to do is just take me with you on vacation and I'll cook for everyone. I get my own vacation in the kitchen and you all get a vacation on the beach WIN INW right?




_i do remember the night you made cupcakes.
think it was for a friend's child's birthday.


a boat load of cupcakes........

and they looked delicious._


----------



## macraven

_i cooked on the new grill this evening.
did chicken breasts for Mr Mac and myself.
for son, later in the evening, grilled fish and a hot dog.....

nothing burned so it was a good meal.
first time ever using a 2 burner gas grill.
in my past life, always went with the weber grills with side burners.
family is smaller now and don't need a large grill anymore.
seems to heat up faster and keeps an even heat._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i do remember the night you made cupcakes.
> think it was for a friend's child's birthday.
> 
> 
> a boat load of cupcakes........
> 
> and they looked delicious._


Yes I've done many since ive been back this year. Did 200 for the Christmas thing. Around 100 for a few different fundraisers. And 60-70? For the birthday party. Those were all planned though. Angry cooking is spontaneous. I made Olive Garden bread sticks the other week and they were sooooo good! And easy!


----------



## tinydancer09

Does anyone else accidentally listen to infomercials at night? Yikes


----------



## Lynne G

Umm, no, I have to say rarely if at all TinyD.  Once I realize it's a long selling commercial, I start to channel surf.

Oh, darn kid, DD had asked if I could just let her have a play date an hour from where we live.  Okay, I guess.  11:45 last night, I was pulling in my driveway.  Too late a night for me.  I was up at 4:30 this morning.  And it was 80 degrees.  Yes, another hot and sticky day.  Brewing a very large pot of tea.  I need at least a few glasses of ice tea.  And, maybe some chocolate too.  I am dragging already.

Yay for Robbie - at least you know the flight is now paid for.  Time to start finding those HHN shirts.   And oh no, that fall sounded awful.  I hope your side is feeling better soon.

MonyK - hope the weather improves and you get a good night's sleep.

Mac, that sounds like you grilled meals were good.  We have a 2 burner gas stove too.  We like it, because we can make the one side hotter, or not use it if we're not cooking as much.  I like to grill year round.  We've been known to push the snow off it, and grill.  BBQ chicken and steaks are our favorite.  We've also done salmon on a piece of soaked wood .  That was tasty too.

Keisha, thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  I assume it's gonna still be hot, and we're only going for a long week-end, so not heavy meals and a good place to eat is perfect.  Never been there, so it will be nice to see if a longer visit is something the family would enjoy.
















So, whether it's a lazy Thursday, or a thirsty Thursday, or both, have a great day!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Does anyone else accidentally listen to infomercials at night? Yikes



I sure do
That is how I found out how great the Shark vacuum was
Bought one from Walmart all because of the infomercials
WM had an aisle that sold infomercial items before they became hot stuff

Over the years have bought newer versions of Shark


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the Thursday notice Lynne!

Think we might get some rain today

Hope all the homies have a great day


----------



## keishashadow

Well, I had my Oct flight moved way up yesterday.  SWA cancelled several of the am NS.  Didn't know if I wanted to take it or cancel entirely.  Decided to sit on it.  Checked again last night and saw the price dropped big time.  

Now to plan something before the credit runs outs.  Will have enough for 1/2 a RT, will use points for the rest.  Just going to book something the latest possible time in February and play it by ear at this point.  The prices were lower than I expected out of the gate this release.  Yea



macraven said:


> _i cooked on the new grill this evening.
> did chicken breasts for Mr Mac and myself.
> for son, later in the evening, grilled fish and a hot dog.....
> 
> nothing burned so it was a good meal.
> first time ever using a 2 burner gas grill.
> in my past life, always went with the weber grills with side burners.
> family is smaller now and don't need a large grill anymore.
> seems to heat up faster and keeps an even heat._



Never tried fish on grill, may attempt salmon today for myself if it's not storming again later.  I have a couple of those small individually frozen ones, thinking perhaps to toss them on un thawed would be way to go. IDK

When the gang is here I was running out of room on our 2 burner, went up to a 3 two seasons ago.  Love it.  Helps a lot to keep the house cool in the summer.  When just he & me I only turn on one burner.  Especially nice when cooking in shifts which is all to common here too. 

I remember being so excited years ago when my mountain man permitted us to use air mattresses, he was a purist as to tent camping.  Now, the man looks sad when I tell him I didn't snag a suite upgrade when staying @ Loews . Nothing like cooking over one of those tiny camp stoves and hoping you have enough of the mini propane tanks.  Forget the hungry bears, 4 sets of starving human eyes will put the fear in your heart out in the wild.

TinyD - I never salt my food on vacation.  Try to eat clean-ish/bland when traveling, easier to digest.  I avoid most salads away from home as to the preservative they tend to use on the prepackaged stuff.  I don't permit anybody in my kitchen, I do it all, my way or highway (what a surprise huh ).   you're young, after you cook the majority of meals for a few decades for picky palates, get back to me lol.


----------



## macraven

Keisha, I was raised with no salt on food
So I don't salt food when I cook
Have salt shaker at home for Mr Mac

I wrap the fish in foil when I put it on the grill
With cod, it works well

You had a camp stove?
That's modern cooking
We used twigs and dried branches/logs to cook on when tent camping

Non of my boys made it past cub scouts or Indian guides...lol
They had their fill of camping by the time they were 14

That is awful about sw screwing up you fall flights
Just rechecked mine and no change yet
Knock on wood.....


----------



## RAPstar

Still sore. Sneezing is the worst. Followed by yawning, then if I need to take a deep breath. Sleeping isn't great either. Aleeve only barely helps. But it seems to be getting a little better.


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie - I hope you didn't break any ribs.  Maybe some deep bruising.  Hope you get better fast.

Yeah, since high blood pressure runs in my family, I've rarely used salt.  I do use it sometimes in cooking, but not usually use the salt shaker when eating.  Sometimes salt is needed though, as some things need it to bring flavor out.

Hehe Keisha, SW is not on my happy list lately.  Yeah, my winter direct flights disappeared for some reason, then reappeared with not so nice price, but I grabbed it, and glad I did, as all cheap seats are not available or sold out, except for the 7am flight.  Yeah,  I expect really full fights.  For October, thanks to your tip not that long ago (or was it Mac's or Tink's?), I saved another 30 dollars, but lately, never that price since.  I did notice the very late and very early flights were reduced even more.  Umm, no crack of dawn or late night for me.  As I see cheap seats still available, though at a higher price than when I first booked for my flights, that I hope means the October flights aren't full.  I was no happy, for the way down, if you did not take the 5am direct flight, the next direct flight was after lunch.  So much for me thinking I'd get there around lunch.  It will be dinner time by the time I get my luggage, car, and drive to FQ.  I will do online checkin, as I am hoping I get a decent room that I can go right to.  I got lucky the last time, and the room was ready and in a good location.  Never saw the front desk the whole stay.  And don't get me started on the RPR price.  I am so glad I booked when I did, as over 400 dollars more, and my standard room is sold out for my stay.  It's going to be a full hotel.  I'm going to book it for next year, when I leave.  I am hoping the price will be decent for the next year.  I really like coming in October now.

Wow, I didn't think I could expel so much.  As you can tell, I like to save money when I can.  Darn that $50 Alamo coupon was a bust.

And yeah, we did camping when my kids were little.  Now the tent sits in our attic, and hasn't been touched in years.  Even my kids like a bed more than a cot or sleeping bag now.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> TinyD - I never salt my food on vacation.  Try to eat clean-ish/bland when traveling, easier to digest.  I avoid most salads away from home as to the preservative they tend to use on the prepackaged stuff.  I don't permit anybody in my kitchen, I do it all, my way or highway (what a surprise huh ).   you're young, after you cook the majority of meals for a few decades for picky palates, get back to me lol.


Haha well my mom is still going strong after 30 something years. So I'll let you know but I doubt it'll change. If I could I would run a bakery/bed and breakfast. I really could cook all day... Wish I had someone other than my sister to cook for daily. She doesn't really like food and really hates the way most food smells. Going to my parents is pretty fun because they love food! Well, mom does. 
We did used to cruise which means eating in their dining facities daily. It was nice, but I was always itching to get back in my own kitchen when we got home. Same with universal these days. 
I do get it though. We're all different and my family are part of the few these days. I'm one of those picky palates myself. That's part of the problem I have when eating away from home... it's hard to eat "clean" when you are a meat and potatoes person... :\ I don't like many veggies despite years of trying to get myself to acquire a taste for them. I wish I did... there are a few I can choke down and then theres some I just can't touch. Oh and spinach makes me deathly ill. The one I could actually eat an endless amount of makes me sick for several days to the point that I can't eat. No one knows why... but I've tested it several times just to make sure. 



RAPstar said:


> Still sore. Sneezing is the worst. Followed by yawning, then if I need to take a deep breath. Sleeping isn't great either. Aleve only barely helps. But it seems to be getting a little better.


Yikes! Hope you heal fast. I had a fall on the 3rd while at my brothers, but I'm fine. Imagine a canvas chair sitting sideways on a steep incline... alright now around 6 kids wanting sparklers and I'm the only one with a working box (the others got wet.) So I'm lighting constantly... I go to hand one to a little girl and it kind of pops her and she drops it.. I bend down on the downside of the hill to grab the sparkler and there I go tumbling with sparklers in hand. I could not stop laughing! all the adults were flipping out and I almost squished the kid. I have a pretty gnarly bruise but nothing like what you've got. 
Hope you heal fast! Do you watch big bang? If so you should watch the adhesive duck deficiency. When I read you fell in the shower I instantly thought of sheldon.


----------



## tink1957

Another shoutout to Carole  we miss you.


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> Haha well my mom is still going strong after 30 something years. So I'll let you know but I doubt it'll change. If I could I would run a bakery/bed and breakfast. I really could cook all day... Wish I had someone other than my sister to cook for daily. She doesn't really like food and really hates the way most food smells. Going to my parents is pretty fun because they love food! Well, mom does.
> We did used to cruise which means eating in their dining facities daily. It was nice, but I was always itching to get back in my own kitchen when we got home. Same with universal these days.
> I do get it though. We're all different and my family are part of the few these days. I'm one of those picky palates myself. That's part of the problem I have when eating away from home... it's hard to eat "clean" when you are a meat and potatoes person... :\ I don't like many veggies despite years of trying to get myself to acquire a taste for them. I wish I did... there are a few I can choke down and then theres some I just can't touch. Oh and spinach makes me deathly ill. The one I could actually eat an endless amount of makes me sick for several days to the point that I can't eat. No one knows why... but I've tested it several times just to make sure.


Hi all hope you're well!  I love to cook (hence my name!) I always cook from scratch, do our own bread etc.  I'm just cooling a Polish Baked Cheesecake - new recipe I've found after eating a piece at a Polish Bakery a couple of weeks ago.  Hoping it's nice but sure it won't be as good as theirs which was so good.  Done it as son coming for supper tomorrow - his wife has already arrived in Florida today with her mum, stepdad, and young half brother and my son is flying out to them on Sunday - they are not doing WDW so I'm not too jealous!


----------



## macraven

Ok homies 
Whenever we do a meet up we know who can be in charge of foods

RFF and tinyD

I'm much better as the dishwasher


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Ok homies
> Whenever we do a meet up we know who can be in charge of foods
> 
> RFF and tinyD
> 
> I'm much better as the dishwasher


Good! I hate washing dishes.


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Hi all hope you're well!  I love to cook (hence my name!) I always cook from scratch, do our own bread etc.  I'm just cooling a Polish Baked Cheesecake - new recipe I've found after eating a piece at a Polish Bakery a couple of weeks ago.  Hoping it's nice but sure it won't be as good as theirs which was so good.  Done it as son coming for supper tomorrow - his wife has already arrived in Florida today with her mum, stepdad, and young half brother and my son is flying out to them on Sunday - they are not doing WDW so I'm not too jealous!


That sounds delicious! I'm still trying to master breads. I definitely didn't get a bread making gene. My sister-in-law... well kind of, is from Germany and talks about how different bread is her. She's gotten used to it, but her parents are still very german and they can't STAND our bread. She talks about how crusty the outside of the bread is and then soft on the inside. Her parents apparently call our breads dessert and they hate all the store stuff so they frequently visit the Mennonite bakery when they are in. While it's not crusty bread it's at least whole ingredients. They're moving over here in the next few years to retire. Maybe I can master the crusty bread before then... 

I just made a mexican bean dip which is more of a mexican 7 layer dip. Only it only has 4 layers. I suppose it used to have 5 but I don't like olives. It could be 6 if I didn't mix the beans and meat together. We have 3 bags of tostitos and some hamburger meat that needed to be cooked so my sister suggested that yesterday. I'm sure I'll end up taking most of it to my brother at work this weekend.


----------



## Squirlz

We'll make the drinks!  Molly is into mixology and we have quite the bar.  Stuff like Chartreuse and Campari and Maraschino and Luxori.


----------



## Monykalyn

I volunteer to be the "tester" of all recipes-food and alcohol!
Ran out to use a Macy's gift card I had forgotten about (got a large amount on it with a car purchase last year) and got a great price on a Northface rain jacket. May have the oldest go back and get one for herself as it will be nice for her on campus this fall. The girls are currently on a mission to get donuts-going to Hurts Donut to get some kinda specialty donut the oldest one was craving...
Aggh need to be thinking about going to bed soon and still have laundry in washer!

@Squirlz - I have perfected my raspberry cosmo recipe for anyone who likes a light fruity vodka drink


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> I volunteer to be the "tester" of all recipes-food and alcohol!
> Ran out to use a Macy's gift card I had forgotten about (got a large amount on it with a car purchase last year) and got a great price on a Northface rain jacket. May have the oldest go back and get one for herself as it will be nice for her on campus this fall. The girls are currently on a mission to get donuts-going to Hurts Donut to get some kinda specialty donut the oldest one was craving...
> Aggh need to be thinking about going to bed soon and still have laundry in washer!
> 
> @Squirlz - I have perfected my raspberry cosmo recipe for anyone who likes a light fruity vodka drink


My biggest advice to any incoming freshmen is to buy a rainy day outfit! Rain jacket, boots or shoes that are waterproof! Nothing is worse than sitting through a freezing cold lecture wet! Well.. maybe walking to class in a flood and finding a note on the door that class is cancelled. That was pretty annoying. 
I probably have more advice, but freshmen year without a real rainjacket was terrible.


----------



## RAPstar

@Monykalyn I'm a light fruity vodka drink, lol.

Watched Krampus and The Boy tonight. Not much on tv right now other than Scream and American Gothic and I've already watched this week's episodes.


----------



## Bluer101

Just tell me the dates and I will be there.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, volunteer Mr Keisha to drive the bus.
think he is the only one with the CDL.....

Bluer, in case monyK forgets, round up a live chicken so we can take it to play chicken bingo at the cookout.
and in case we don't have enough food for all the homies, we can eat chicken if need be.

someone needs to get a boat and paddle schumi and RFF from across the pond.

and i'll be sure to bring paper plates since i am the designated dishwasher._


----------



## tinydancer09

Am I allowed to post the 3rd party apps I use and tell people about them? If not @macraven I just did and you need to flag me 
While I love the food thread in here I use Magic Guide in the parks or when I'm talking to others about food since it's all centralized and easy to use on my phone. It has mostly all updated menus including prices. You can even search for the exact food item and it has GPS to tell you where the closest one is. Say you want a corn dog.. it'll point you in the right direction. I have one for disney and uni. 
I downloaded it out of desperation for churro finding at disney. They only have about one churro cart per park and they just got rid of the only one at Animal Kingdom. I flipping love churros! 

Bluer I think we're shooting for the weekend of the 9th of Oct. see you there


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _keisha, volunteer Mr Keisha to drive the bus.
> think he is the only one with the CDL.....
> 
> Bluer, in case monyK forgets, round up a live chicken so we can take it to play chicken bingo at the cookout.
> and in case we don't have enough food for all the homies, we can eat chicken if need be.
> 
> someone needs to get a boat and paddle schumi and RFF from across the pond.
> 
> and i'll be sure to bring paper plates since i am the designated dishwasher._


Still going to clean the dishes I cooked with right?


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Am I allowed to post the 3rd party apps I use and tell people about them? If not @macraven I just did and you need to flag me
> While I love the food thread in here I use Magic Guide in the parks or when I'm talking to others about food since it's all centralized and easy to use on my phone. It has mostly all updated menus including prices. You can even search for the exact food item and it has GPS to tell you where the closest one is. Say you want a corn dog.. it'll point you in the right direction. I have one for disney and uni.
> I downloaded it out of desperation for churro finding at disney. They only have about one churro cart per park and they just got rid of the only one at Animal Kingdom. I flipping love churros!
> 
> Bluer I think we're shooting for the weekend of the 9th of Oct. see you there





_are you coming to uo on sunday the 9th or when?
check the sticky, when are you going.
it is dates of homies showing when they will be at the motherland and the darkside.

i do that thread each year so peeps can pm each other to set up meet and greets.
it is always nice to put a face with a name you see on the dis.
i have met so many peeps from the dis by meet ups.

you need to put me on your list of homies to meet.
i'll be at uo until i leave on the 14th.

i saw that thread where you posted about the app.
it is not an issue at all.
i am not familiar with the magic guide app

i googled it and found the disney one which had two comments and both negative.
the uo app i did not download.
apple site said it had info on line waits, etc and menus included.

how often do they update the menus?_


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Still going to clean the dishes I cooked with right?


_yes.
i will bring my rubber gloves to do the job.

can't risk breaking a nail you know..._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Am I allowed to post the 3rd party apps I use and tell people about them? If not @macraven I just did and you need to flag me
> While I love the food thread in here I use Magic Guide in the parks or when I'm talking to others about food since it's all centralized and easy to use on my phone. It has mostly all updated menus including prices. You can even search for the exact food item and it has GPS to tell you where the closest one is. Say you want a corn dog.. it'll point you in the right direction. I have one for disney and uni.
> I downloaded it out of desperation for churro finding at disney. They only have about one churro cart per park and they just got rid of the only one at Animal Kingdom. I flipping love churros!
> 
> Bluer I think we're shooting for the weekend of the 9th of Oct. see you there


What's the app? I'm an app hoarder


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Umm, no, I have to say rarely if at all TinyD.  Once I realize it's a long selling commercial, I start to channel surf.
> 
> Oh, darn kid, DD had asked if I could just let her have a play date an hour from where we live.  Okay, I guess.  11:45 last night, I was pulling in my driveway.  Too late a night for me.  I was up at 4:30 this morning.  And it was 80 degrees.  Yes, another hot and sticky day.  Brewing a very large pot of tea.  I need at least a few glasses of ice tea.  And, maybe some chocolate too.  I am dragging already.
> 
> Yay for Robbie - at least you know the flight is now paid for.  Time to start finding those HHN shirts.   And oh no, that fall sounded awful.  I hope your side is feeling better soon.
> 
> MonyK - hope the weather improves and you get a good night's sleep.
> 
> Mac, that sounds like you grilled meals were good.  We have a 2 burner gas stove too.  We like it, because we can make the one side hotter, or not use it if we're not cooking as much.  I like to grill year round.  We've been known to push the snow off it, and grill.  BBQ chicken and steaks are our favorite.  We've also done salmon on a piece of soaked wood .  That was tasty too.
> 
> Keisha, thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  I assume it's gonna still be hot, and we're only going for a long week-end, so not heavy meals and a good place to eat is perfect.  Never been there, so it will be nice to see if a longer visit is something the family would enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, whether it's a lazy Thursday, or a thirsty Thursday, or both, have a great day!


The Minion with the Corona has the same look I get


----------



## RAPstar

I know it's cliche to say I can't believe that there's been yet another shooting and in my city, but like really????? Ugh.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _are you coming to uo on sunday the 9th or when?
> check the sticky, when are you going.
> it is dates of homies showing when they will be at the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> i do that thread each year so peeps can pm each other to set up meet and greets.
> it is always nice to put a face with a name you see on the dis.
> i have met so many peeps from the dis by meet ups.
> 
> you need to put me on your list of homies to meet.
> i'll be at uo until i leave on the 14th.
> 
> i saw that thread where you posted about the app.
> it is not an issue at all.
> i am not familiar with the magic guide app
> 
> i googled it and found the disney one which had two comments and both negative.
> the uo app i did not download.
> apple site said it had info on line waits, etc and menus included.
> 
> how often do they update the menus?_


I'm not positive on dates yet as that's my wishy washy trip so not going to post until I know for sure. If nothin else I'm going to try and do a fly by one nighter in and out if that trip doesn't work and I'll do that whenever I can get a good rate when most are in.

I'm not sure on the how often question right now. I've only had the app since February for Disney and since April for universal. One trip each. They seemed accurate when I was there for both trips. I have only ever used the menu section as Disney has its amazing app for wait times and at universal I have express so what do I care about wait times? I'll try to confirm this fall about the continued accuracy of the app.

Ohh!! Maybe I can confirm now. The Harbor house at WDW MK updated since my last trip. On the magic app it had NOT updated as of a few weeks ago and now it is reflecting the changes. We went to Disney at end of February and the menu changed AFTER our visit. So it's been..4 months at most. How much do menus really change in four months? My universal magic app just updated let's see if the mythos changes are there. I'll need your help with this as I've never eaten there. Here are screen shots of current magic app mythos menu:







Looking more intently I think I had to pay $3.99 or something to unlock the food and bathroom finder. It's a one time payment thing and you have that feature for life... Or as long as you have iCloud. That's why I downloaded the app and I have found it very helpful for making in park HANGRY food decisions with my sister.


Also @Realfoodfans Ive been meaning to do this for the longest time. Let me know abbreviations I'm missing and need to add to the list to help newbies out.
DS,Df, dh,dw... Dear/darling son, father, husband, wife, etc. (My phone tried to autocorrect DH to duh... Haha! That can describe men too right?)
UOR universal Orlando resort
USF universal studios Florida(studios side of universal. Some people get confused and use this to also describe the resort.)
IOa islands of adventure
WWOHP wizarding world of Harry Potter DA diagon alley but I don't see that used much.
PBH Portofino bag hotel
Hrh hard rock hotel
RPR or RPH royal pacific resort(hotel)
CB cabana bay
Sf.. Sapphire falls. Haven't seen this yet
Cw city walk
WDW Walt Disney work and it's parks: MK, ak, DHS, EP? I don't abbreviate EPCOT as its already an abbreviation.

Umm.... Missing anything?


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> What's the app? I'm an app hoarder


Magic guide one for WDW and one for UOR. You have to pay to unlock the food and bathroom finder. I find those very nice as I can never find flipping churros at Disney!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I know it's cliche to say I can't believe that there's been yet another shooting and in my city, but like really????? Ugh.


I've been avoiding news stations as it makes me really angry. The protestors and shootings. Stay safe out there!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Magic guide one for WDW and one for UOR. You have to pay to unlock the food and bathroom finder. I find those very nice as I can never find flipping churros at Disney!!!


Thank ya!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

SQUEEEEEE!!!!! My dark prince is making another appearance!  I am soooo excited to see another Halloween house!


----------



## macraven

_so sharky, does that mean you are a go for hhn this year?

i'm going to leave the lights on here in case someone comes back tonight.
don't want anyone to stub their toe in the dark._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Yup! We are booked and impatiently waiting  We're doing a couple days at the mother land too.


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure why but I'm finding my iPad didn't show quite a few posts from yesterday here. So weird

Lynne sorry to hear they messed w ur flights.  I'm hoping they are done at this point.   planning the oct trip has been problematic this year as to the vendors for me too

I keep digging for another great coupon but coming up empty. Knew it was kiss of death when people figured out they could use it in shorter rentals.  Sigh

Turns out that week I booked at wdw in feb has cheerleaders in beginning and another group at end.  Been there, done that.  Will be at values and mods   Starting to price out HBC rental thinking most participants will book wdw pkg



RAPstar said:


> @Monykalyn I'm a light fruity vodka drink, lol.
> 
> Watched Krampus and The Boy tonight. Not much on tv right now other than Scream and American Gothic and I've already watched this week's episodes.



Nwahaha

Ok all, play along (inspired by Andy)...it's happy hour somewhere:

If you were a drink, what would you be?  List non alcoholic and otherwise:

Me first

Iced tea, gallons of it

Absolut/grey goose or a Corona (with a lemon)


----------



## Lynne G

Man, another sticky and icky day.  Then, a thunderstorm, or two will visit us later tonight, then much nicer weather.

, so sad to hear of the shooting.  I hope peaceful times return.

Schumi, hope you are doing well.

The weekend is upon us, and I am so glad it is Friday.

We may see Pets tomorrow, so I am looking forward to that movie.  Just a fun movie would be fine.  Besides, I am a animal fan, cgi or real.


----------



## Bluer101

@tinydancer09 

Our dates are 6-9 with many others that time. Pcstang is going to be there too so more the merrier. 

Good morning from RPR poolside. Enjoying our breakfast and coffee. Going to spend the day here and parks later.


----------



## Bluer101

I forgot the photo.


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> I flipping love churros!



So have you seen the Churro cupcakes at Contempo Cafe in the Contemporary?  I read about them and we were there Sunday and they looked SOOO good, but we'd just eaten (including dessert) at the Wave and just couldn't do it.  We need to go back for them!



macraven said:


> _are you coming to uo on sunday the 9th or when?
> check the sticky, when are you going.
> it is dates of homies showing when they will be at the motherland and the darkside.
> 
> i do that thread each year so peeps can pm each other to set up meet and greets.
> it is always nice to put a face with a name you see on the dis.
> i have met so many peeps from the dis by meet ups.
> 
> you need to put me on your list of homies to meet.
> i'll be at uo until i leave on the 14th._


So what should I put on these?  Are we doing any kind of SANS meet ups?  Am I invited to any of the VIP things or is that already filled?  We're looking at probably getting one of the cheaper multi-day HHN passes - I think the one that was all Sun, Wed & Thursdays (since we won't be here for the first weekend of HHN so the one that included the early two weekends didn't help us much).  I'd love to meet some of you guys!  Also, Mac, if you'll be around I'm of course open to meeting at Disney any time too!


keishashadow said:


> Me first
> 
> Iced tea, gallons of it



Hey, that's mine!  Huge iced tea fan here as well - pretty much live on the stuff.


----------



## macraven

Morning all

Well it is not noon yet 
Thanks Lynne for the wake up and coffee
Hope your skies turn blue today and no more storms

Marcie all the meet ups listed in here are for all homies, newbies, and lurkers 

The vip meets are the tours.
A person books then from vip tour and pays for it in advance with a cc
I do that for a private tour and those that join in pay me a share
I had the Friday tour set up months ago before it was booked

The non private rip tours are listed on the Hhn site
Peeps call and book/ pay for that
This is open to the public
You can have up to 5 friends book together 
Their prices run based in tour date
Lowest date is $160 pp and up to 255?

We are just finding out when others will be at Hhn or the parks to set up meets for meet and greets 
I have a sticky in the main forum for all to list when they will be them in sept and October 
From there peeps can pm others to make meet up place/ times

If you don't want to post on the sticky, take note of dates we post on here when we will be at UO or wdw
We all want to meet up with each other and this is a grand time to do so
Hope you will join in

Would love to have as many here readers and lurkers come to meet ups to at least say hi to us!


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> So have you seen the Churro cupcakes at Contempo Cafe in the Contemporary?  I read about them and we were there Sunday and they looked SOOO good, but we'd just eaten (including dessert) at the Wave and just couldn't do it.  We need to go back for them!



Umm no I have not!!! The closest I've gotten to the contemporary resort is going through it on the monorail. I'm going to have to make a pitstop there on my birthday!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I forgot the photo.


Very nice! I'm surprised it's so empty. Wednesday check out was crazy busy as you know!


----------



## Bluer101

It's not that crowded at all today, but I'm sure later will be. 


Anyone want to share lunch?


----------



## macraven

My turn for Keisha 's survey

Really thought everyone knew my favorite beverage is






BLACK COFFEE

Next my fave is cold water


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's not that crowded at all today, but I'm sure later will be.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to share lunch?


I'm in for the nachos !


----------



## tinydancer09

Diet dr pepper. I don't drink as many as it seems as I'm mad about drinking half and putting it down... but I have at least one a day. Love it. 
Also love GOOD sweet tea. Not that instant stuff

Drink drink? A good margarita. Not talking a sour mix marg. Real lime or other fruit juice and high quality tequila. Don't you dare come near me with patron, though. That is not good tequila. 
I'm also a sucker for cheap sweet wine. 

I love liquids....


----------



## tinydancer09

Can anyone confirm or deny the previous post about Mythos menu? Is it the updated one or no?


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny the previous post about Mythos menu? Is it the updated one or no?



I will check later for ya.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Squirlz said:


> We'll make the drinks!  Molly is into mixology and we have quite the bar.  Stuff like Chartreuse and Campari and Maraschino and Luxori.


You're in


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> Also @Realfoodfans Ive been meaning to do this for the longest time. Let me know abbreviations I'm missing and need to add to the list to help newbies out.
> DS,Df, dh,dw... Dear/darling son, father, husband, wife, etc. (My phone tried to autocorrect DH to duh... Haha! That can describe men too right?)
> UOR universal Orlando resort
> USF universal studios Florida(studios side of universal. Some people get confused and use this to also describe the resort.)
> IOa islands of adventure
> WWOHP wizarding world of Harry Potter DA diagon alley but I don't see that used much.
> PBH Portofino bag hotel
> Hrh hard rock hotel
> RPR or RPH royal pacific resort(hotel)
> CB cabana bay
> Sf.. Sapphire falls. Haven't seen this yet
> Cw city walk
> WDW Walt Disney work and it's parks: MK, ak, DHS, EP? I don't abbreviate EPCOT as its already an abbreviation.
> 
> Umm.... Missing anything?


Hhn?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Favourite drinks - Pepsi Max - alcohol I can no longer tolerate very much (due to Colitis) but like a glass of Prosecco or a Bloody Mary (hubs likes Grey Goose or Bombay Sapphire) but it's a joke now in the family that I drink water - or water!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sorry to be so useless but where is the sticky about visits


----------



## Squirlz

Relaxing with the laptop for a moment.  It's 3:10 and the mail has picked up or packages so the weekend has begun!  We FINALLY got caught up today!!  Every order that we've has been shipped.  We have been behind for weeks.  We got a new fuel pump for the Morgan so we're going to replace that now and see if it works.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Hhn?


How could I forget to include that one!
Halloween Horror Nights
Everyone around here is crazy about it. I think they're crazy.... 



Realfoodfans said:


> Sorry to be so useless but where is the sticky about visits


Very first pinned post on the boards. 
I think there's also one on the hotels board.
Also, i should go through those pins more often... quite a few I haven't seen


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> How could I forget to include that one!
> Halloween Horror Nights
> Everyone around here is crazy about it. I think they're crazy....
> 
> 
> Very first pinned post on the boards.
> I think there's also one on the hotels board.
> Also, i should go through those pins more often... quite a few I haven't seen


I thought it must relate to Halloween!  My DS and DIL have been to a Universal Horror Night - they didn't like it!  Didn't stay long so I don't think I could cope if they didn't!  Think I could handle a MNSSHP though


----------



## Bluer101

Cheers everyone.


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> I thought it must relate to Halloween!  My DS and DIL have been to a Universal Horror Night - they didn't like it!  Didn't stay long so I don't think I could cope if they didn't!  Think I could handle a MNSSHP though


MNSSHP is very fun in my opinion. We dressed up the one time we went. We're going again this year for my birthday, but won't dress up this time. 
I don't think we watched the parade last time so I'm excited about that. There's also a new show featuring my sister's favorite halloween movie: Hocus Pocus! We were so rushed trying to do all the rides with the low crowds we didn't enjoy much of the extra stuff and I hope to do that this time.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> My turn for Keisha 's survey
> 
> Really thought everyone knew my favorite beverage is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK COFFEE
> 
> Next my fave is cold water



I've seen u drinkin other brown stuffs lol



tinydancer09 said:


> Diet dr pepper. I don't drink as many as it seems as I'm mad about drinking half and putting it down... but I have at least one a day. Love it.
> Also love GOOD sweet tea. Not that instant stuff
> 
> Drink drink? A good margarita. Not talking a sour mix marg. Real lime or other fruit juice and high quality tequila. Don't you dare come near me with patron, though. That is not good tequila.
> I'm also a sucker for cheap sweet wine.
> 
> I love liquids....



Seriously sweet tea and collard greens are da best.  



Bluer101 said:


> Cheers everyone.



Woohoo is it terribly h o t ?



tinydancer09 said:


> MNSSHP is very fun in my opinion. We dressed up the one time we went. We're going again this year for my birthday, but won't dress up this time.
> I don't think we watched the parade last time so I'm excited about that. There's also a new show featuring my sister's favorite halloween movie: Hocus Pocus! We were so rushed trying to do all the rides with the low crowds we didn't enjoy much of the extra stuff and I hope to do that this time.



Haven't picked our date yet.  Thinking tues or weds after pres day.  Pres. day proper was just awfully crowded last year. Worst I've ever seen a party

We've done the gaumet as to costumes. Going to wait to see the weather. I just wilt in heavy costume.  Thinking of slapping on my HM apron, toying with headpwice and going as a maid 

Marcie we come in on oct 2nd, leave the 14th. Will figure it out. Have some plans written in indelible ink.

Need to coordinate with Lynne too, now that our wdw APs will be in place from stArt of trip. Pretty sure I'm just missing Tink.  Not quite catching when tiny dancer will be about lol

It's starting to seem more real now to me.  Had seemed so far away as tho itd never get here!


----------



## Robo56

Yummy pics bluer. I'am in for the nachos and a cocktail.

I will help Mac with the dishes and clean up if Tinyd and Reallfoodfans are cooking and Molly is mixing drinks 

Keisha if I was a drink it would be Coke Zero and for alcohol beverage a strawberry daiquiri 

Mac if I still had by sailboat we could sail Schumi and RFF from across the pond 

Had bad storm here yesterday. It was blowing a hoolie (borrow that from Schumi vocabulary) lots of trees down and some homes damaged and power outages. We got away with just tree stuff in yard. Thankful for that. Folks around here pitch in to help one another when things like this happen.

Can't wait for HHN. Looking forward to the houses and one of those drinks in the blood bag


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> Not sure why but I'm finding my iPad didn't show quite a few posts from yesterday here. So weird
> 
> Lynne sorry to hear they messed w ur flights.  I'm hoping they are done at this point.   planning the oct trip has been problematic this year as to the vendors for me too
> 
> I keep digging for another great coupon but coming up empty. Knew it was kiss of death when people figured out they could use it in shorter rentals.  Sigh
> 
> Turns out that week I booked at wdw in feb has cheerleaders in beginning and another group at end.  Been there, done that.  Will be at values and mods   Starting to price out HBC rental thinking most participants will book wdw pkg
> 
> 
> 
> Nwahaha
> 
> Ok all, play along (inspired by Andy)...it's happy hour somewhere:
> 
> If you were a drink, what would you be?  List non alcoholic and otherwise:
> 
> Me first
> 
> Iced tea, gallons of it
> 
> Absolut/grey goose or a Corona (with a lemon)



Cayenne Lemon Hint water (non)
Fireball Whiskey


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Yummy pics bluer. I'am in for the nachos and a cocktail.
> 
> I will help Mac with the dishes and clean up if Tinyd and Reallfoodfans are cooking and Molly is mixing drinks
> 
> Keisha if I was a drink it would be Coke Zero and for alcohol beverage a strawberry daiquiri
> 
> Mac if I still had by sailboat we could sail Schumi and RFF from across the pond
> 
> Had bad storm here yesterday. It was blowing a hoolie (borrow that from Schumi vocabulary) lots of trees down and some homes damaged and power outages. We got away with just tree stuff in yard. Thankful for that. Folks around here pitch in to help one another when things like this happen.
> 
> Can't wait for HHN. Looking forward to the houses and one of those drinks in the blood bag



Blood bag drink warning... tastes like cherry cough syrup


----------



## Bluer101

@keishashadow 

Yes, very hot but that all goes away poolside at RPR.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> I've seen u drinkin other brown stuffs lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously sweet tea and collard greens are da best.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo is it terribly h o t ?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't picked our date yet.  Thinking tues or weds after pres day.  Pres. day proper was just awfully crowded last year. Worst I've ever seen a party
> 
> We've done the gaumet as to costumes. Going to wait to see the weather. I just wilt in heavy costume.  Thinking of slapping on my HM apron, toying with headpwice and going as a maid
> 
> Marcie we come in on oct 2nd, leave the 14th. Will figure it out. Have some plans written in indelible ink.
> 
> Need to coordinate with Lynne too, now that our wdw APs will be in place from stArt of trip. Pretty sure I'm just missing Tink.  Not quite catching when tiny dancer will be about lol
> 
> It's starting to seem more real now to me.  Had seemed so far away as tho itd never get here!


No worries I'm not quite catching when I'll be about either. I current have a day booked in September ahead of my Disney trip, potentially have an October trip roughly somewhere between oct 8-12, and definitely have one come hell or high water November 15th-18th


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> Blood bag drink warning... tastes like cherry cough syrup



Yep I can deal with a little of that. LOL vampire cough syrup


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Yep I can deal with a little of that. LOL vampire cough syrup


It's not horrible, just super sweet and not what I was expecting.


----------



## RAPstar

Speaking of light and fruity, and not talking about myself, I'm having a pear cider at my local Alamo Drafthouse about to see Swiss Army Man


----------



## Lynne G

Umm, Diet Pepsi and iced tea or hot tea for me.  If it has alcohol, needs to be somewhat sweet.  Not sick sweet though.  Cough syrup, ick.

Rained on the kids, but my car was dry.  Seems pop up storms today.  My plants could use some more water.  It is still sticky, but not as hot.

Hope all have an awesome week-end.


----------



## macraven

Oh yes the favorite brown stuff

That would be Jack Daniels - Crown Royal - Knob Creek


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Oh yes the favorite brown stuff
> 
> That would be Jack Daniels - Crown Royal - Knob Creek


Oh yeah!  We currently have Knob Creek, 3 varieties of Traverse City bourbon, and a $100 dollar bottle of Bookers.  For everyday we have Evan Williams and Crown Royal.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> Oh yeah!  We currently have Knob Creek, 3 varieties of Traverse City bourbon, and a $100 dollar bottle of Bookers.  For everyday we have Evan Williams and Crown Royal.


Sounds like we have a new DISboards meetup spot!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm not a big drinker, but I'm kinda addicted to Bloody Mary's lately.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I adore bloody Marys! Who am I kidding... I just love vodka! We recently discovered a new to us tequila and it's swoon worthy!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I adore bloody Marys! Who am I kidding... I just love vodka! We recently discovered a new to us tequila and it's swoon worthy!


And you're not going to tell us what it is? 
I used to love vodka. It was my go to drink in college. Tried to have a cranberry and vodka one night as cranberry is good for you and it always helped me detox while I was toxing.... Took a sip and it tasted too much like college... actually it tasted like bad decisions
I think I will have a mimosa. Lately whenever I drink I get extremely nauseous and I'm not sure why. Even just have a glass of wine...


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> I've seen u drinkin other brown stuffs lol
> We've done the gaumet as to costumes. Going to wait to see the weather. I just wilt in heavy costume.  Thinking of slapping on my HM apron, toying with headpwice and going as a maid
> 
> Marcie we come in on oct 2nd, leave the 14th. Will figure it out. Have some plans written in indelible ink.
> 
> Need to coordinate with Lynne too, now that our wdw APs will be in place from stArt of trip. Pretty sure I'm just missing Tink.  Not quite catching when tiny dancer will be about lol
> 
> It's starting to seem more real now to me.  Had seemed so far away as tho itd never get here!


We're going September 20th to MNSSHP. On the 19th we have Keys to the Kingdom Tour. We'll be at disney checking in the 18th checking out whatever that friday is. We're staying at "our" Windsor Hills condo. This was the original one we stayed in and one of our favorites. Less than $600 for the entire stay  

On costumes, you know they've gotten more strict on the rules for adults. They HIGHLY discourage full costume for adults and you will be "Randomly selected" to go through extra security.


----------



## macraven

_is this the first time for you on doing that tour?

i have done it 4 times now.
Brick who is in guest services at mk was my tour guide twice.
he is soooooooo fantastic as a tour guide....

i have my special pins from that tour
they all look the same.

for some of the stays at the motherland, i had more days than usual.  it was those trips that i booked tours.

the backstage tour of a couple of the parks is also a winner.
absolutely loved that one but have not repeated it.
from what i have read, it still has not changed so i don't want to take a day out of my trip for the same thing again.

kttk is not an all day thing and you still have time to hit the park when you are over with it.
i always booked the first tour in the morning.
main street is empty when you first start out if you don't book the tour on an early entry day._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _is this the first time for you on doing that tour?
> 
> i have done it 4 times now.
> Brick who is in guest services at mk was my tour guide twice.
> he is soooooooo fantastic as a tour guide....
> 
> i have my special pins from that tour
> they all look the same.
> 
> for some of the stays at the motherland, i had more days than usual.  it was those trips that i booked tours.
> 
> the backstage tour of a couple of the parks is also a winner.
> absolutely loved that one but have not repeated it.
> from what i have read, it still has not changed so i don't want to take a day out of my trip for the same thing again.
> 
> kttk is not an all day thing and you still have time to hit the park when you are over with it.
> i always booked the first tour in the morning.
> main street is empty when you first start out if you don't book the tour on an early entry day._


It is our first time doing the tour! We've just discovered all these things. Until recently we never visited enough or long enough to have extra time to do these things. Plus you know... money. Back before FL residency and during college years the $$ wasn't there to do any extras. Now that we have FL res annual passes and are older and further into our careers we enjoy doing the extras. I LOVE behind the scenes things. I have watched so many disney documentaries.... 

Last trip we did the dinner party at MK and my sister loved it. She loves sugar and sweets and they gave us a special table because it was her birthday. We were going to do this tour then, but it was already booked up so we could not. Chose to do the MK dessert party instead and said we would do KTTK in the fall with MNSSHP. It was too much sugar for me, but she liked it. We could even partially see the parade from our seats which was a plus. 

We did not get the first tour of the day. We got a 9AM one which might be the last one? I'm not positive. I think we've decided we have to leave the condo no later than 7AM. YIKES. I went to bed at 4AM last night.. 7 am is going to be rough. Means a 6AM wake up at least. probably 5:45 as we will go to chick-fil-a on our way in.... At least it will be the first day though so we won't already be tired and exhausted.


----------



## macraven

_you get a special pin for doing the tour.
they are not sold but included in the price of the tour.
most times you do lunch at columbia harbor house.
that also is included in the tour.

when you check in, you get a name tag and it is cute.
you also will get a menu and mark down your choice for lunch.

the place will have it ready when you do the lunch break.

i hope you get a super tour guide and one that knows how to use the fm system.
only once of the tours i did the tour guide was a retired gentleman and he hated the fm system so he tried to talk real loud.

you wear an ear piece so you can hear the tour guide explain as you walk along.

i thought the tours leave every half hour but the last time i did the tour has been going on 3 years.

when they change things, they never send me a memo....._


----------



## keishashadow

Supposed less humid, dryer air coming our way.  All I know is when I wake up and it's 80 degrees already it hot.



tinydancer09 said:


> We're going September 20th to MNSSHP. On the 19th we have Keys to the Kingdom Tour. We'll be at disney checking in the 18th checking out whatever that friday is. We're staying at "our" Windsor Hills condo. This was the original one we stayed in and one of our favorites. Less than $600 for the entire stay
> 
> On costumes, you know they've gotten more strict on the rules for adults. They HIGHLY discourage full costume for adults and you will be "Randomly selected" to go through extra security.



Never tried Windsor hills.  We l-o-v-e Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I just snagged a week there mid Feb for an anniversary trip over Valentine's Day in same ball park as you.  VRBO listings weren't really producing for some reason.  One of the providers was offering a low rate via a 15% coupon but didn't like their cancellation policy.  Went with Vacation Strategies.  They price matched it.  Offer very generous terms.  $150 down, balance due a month out, full refund up to 20 days prior, one day prior entire credit eligible for future stay with no time restrictions!   Was going to stay onsite @ WDW until I found out we once again would be sharing space with cheerleaders at both ends of our trip.  Not exacty romantic.  Hope not too many venture offsite, will let you know how that pans out haha

I didn't enjoy KtK as much as I thought I would.  Already knew most of the historical info the guide gave, but she was entertaining in her presentation.  Had especially wanted to see the utilidors, very interesting, but it forever sucked just a bit of the pixie dust out of the MK for me (admitted Disney geek I am).  The main reason I am afraid to the lights on tours of HHN houses.   We did find it amusing to see non-face characters roaming about 'headless' backstage in the parade float area; some animatedly (pun intended) discussing making plans to meet later for for drinks.

Re the MK dessert party & smaller tables (we had 3 pp) none were not set up in prime viewing area last November.  CMs told us no problem, everyone is encouraged to walk right up to the rail and watch...in front of those seated in the prime viewing tables!  Seemed rather ignorant to do so, but when in Rome....   Let me know if that process has changed please! 

Yes, I shudder to think how long it will take to pass thru security @ MNSSHP, especially in the 4 pm turnstyle section designated for party-only entrance, that builds much earlier.  We have APs, glad to skip it and head in an hour or so prior that afternoon.  The line for the Xmas party last year was an absolute breeze. I think that wearing Halloween costumes just slows everyone down going thru the turnstyles.

When they originally revised things & it appeared an outright ban on adult costumes, I can imagine the complaints they received.  Masks are never permitted.  You can still wear a costume, but they seem to be discouraging adult princesses.  There is a Snow White & evil queen I've seen several times in regalia that easily could be construed for a CM.  Could be an issue unto itself if a perv wore to try to interact with kids, a shame it's the world we have dumped in our laps.

Current rules:

New this year, we have revised our costuming guidelines for special events in our theme parks. While costumed attire may be worn, guests ages 14 and older are strongly discouraged from wearing layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body as they may be subject to additional security screening. Additionally, costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.


----------



## Lynne G

Just treated myself for wishes viewing from the spots that used to be for fast pass.  Oh well. At least it was 20 dollars cheaper than the terrace one.  I doubt I can eat that much, but I am hoping for less crowd to fight for a view. I may even do one of those tours now that Mac and TinyD have mentioned them.  Hmmm.

Oh so sticky, and even tough overcast and in the mid 80s.  Hoping for less humid weather too Keisha.

Time to get some food and watch Pets.  Later.


----------



## RAPstar

I walked around outside a bit this morning to try and catch some Pokemon. I didn't walk far, nor did I power walk or anything, but while it was still cool-ish outside due to the humidity I was a ball of sweat when I came back in. Not a bad haul though, I caught 3 new Pokemon, and a couple of ones I already had. 

Now eating chocolate Lucky Charms and watching The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Happy minion morning to all Sans homies 

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> And you're not going to tell us what it is?
> I used to love vodka. It was my go to drink in college. Tried to have a cranberry and vodka one night as cranberry is good for you and it always helped me detox while I was toxing.... Took a sip and it tasted too much like college... actually it tasted like bad decisions
> I think I will have a mimosa. Lately whenever I drink I get extremely nauseous and I'm not sure why. Even just have a glass of wine...


Same here but an occasional mimosa, Prosecco seems ok!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the minions Robo 

Tiny D...I like DDP too and margaritas.  Cabo Wabo is my favorite tequila but my most favorite is Jack and diet cherry coke, a wonderful combo.


----------



## macraven

Hot in the South today


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> And you're not going to tell us what it is?
> I used to love vodka. It was my go to drink in college. Tried to have a cranberry and vodka one night as cranberry is good for you and it always helped me detox while I was toxing.... Took a sip and it tasted too much like college... actually it tasted like bad decisions
> I think I will have a mimosa. Lately whenever I drink I get extremely nauseous and I'm not sure why. Even just have a glass of wine...



Asombroso... It's delicious!


----------



## macraven

Thanks homies for letting me know it is Saturday
Robo you mean there are peeps that don't take their phone to the toilet with them?


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Supposed less humid, dryer air coming our way.  All I know is when I wake up and it's 80 degrees already it hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried Windsor hills.  We l-o-v-e Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  I just snagged a week there mid Feb for an anniversary trip over Valentine's Day in same ball park as you.  VRBO listings weren't really producing for some reason.  One of the providers was offering a low rate via a 15% coupon but didn't like their cancellation policy.  Went with Vacation Strategies.  They price matched it.  Offer very generous terms.  $150 down, balance due a month out, full refund up to 20 days prior, one day prior entire credit eligible for future stay with no time restrictions!   Was going to stay onsite @ WDW until I found out we once again would be sharing space with cheerleaders at both ends of our trip.  Not exacty romantic.  Hope not too many venture offsite, will let you know how that pans out haha
> 
> I didn't enjoy KtK as much as I thought I would.  Already knew most of the historical info the guide gave, but she was entertaining in her presentation.  Had especially wanted to see the utilidors, very interesting, but it forever sucked just a bit of the pixie dust out of the MK for me (admitted Disney geek I am).  The main reason I am afraid to the lights on tours of HHN houses.   We did find it amusing to see non-face characters roaming about 'headless' backstage in the parade float area; some animatedly (pun intended) discussing making plans to meet later for for drinks.
> 
> Re the MK dessert party & smaller tables (we had 3 pp) none were not set up in prime viewing area last November.  CMs told us no problem, everyone is encouraged to walk right up to the rail and watch...in front of those seated in the prime viewing tables!  Seemed rather ignorant to do so, but when in Rome....   Let me know if that process has changed please!
> 
> Yes, I shudder to think how long it will take to pass thru security @ MNSSHP, especially in the 4 pm turnstyle section designated for party-only entrance, that builds much earlier.  We have APs, glad to skip it and head in an hour or so prior that afternoon.  The line for the Xmas party last year was an absolute breeze. I think that wearing Halloween costumes just slows everyone down going thru the turnstyles.
> 
> When they originally revised things & it appeared an outright ban on adult costumes, I can imagine the complaints they received.  Masks are never permitted.  You can still wear a costume, but they seem to be discouraging adult princesses.  There is a Snow White & evil queen I've seen several times in regalia that easily could be construed for a CM.  Could be an issue unto itself if a perv wore to try to interact with kids, a shame it's the world we have dumped in our laps.
> 
> Current rules:
> 
> New this year, we have revised our costuming guidelines for special events in our theme parks. While costumed attire may be worn, guests ages 14 and older are strongly discouraged from wearing layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body as they may be subject to additional security screening. Additionally, costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.


I've seen heat indexes near 109 today. It's currently 95 outside in the shade on my porch. Weather channel says its 107 head index, but I haven't been outside. 

On the dessert party I'm not sure if it has changed, but no one walked up to the rails. It's possible  I was just with a respectful crowd though. It was late February and it was VERY cold and windy so they probably didn't want to get close to the rails as it was even windier near them. I'm not saying it was the best viewing area ever, but it was not bad. I do wish a few of the trees didn't exist. 


Our view. It was very windy and the fireworks kept going off to the far right of the castle. my favorite place to view them is still back in fantasy land. You're right in the middle of it all! I'd like to try going up in the tree house this time and viewing from there. There is a wonderful view of the castle and it's always so quiet in that area during fireworks. 

We tried FP+ viewing area and it was VERY annoying. If everyone would stay seated on the "Grass" it would be much more enjoyable and we would all be able to see them so much better. Everyone rushed to the front of the area and Holly and I are not exactly tall. We couldn't really see anything



macraven said:


> _you get a special pin for doing the tour.
> they are not sold but included in the price of the tour.
> most times you do lunch at columbia harbor house.
> that also is included in the tour.
> 
> when you check in, you get a name tag and it is cute.
> you also will get a menu and mark down your choice for lunch.
> 
> the place will have it ready when you do the lunch break.
> 
> i hope you get a super tour guide and one that knows how to use the fm system.
> only once of the tours i did the tour guide was a retired gentleman and he hated the fm system so he tried to talk real loud.
> 
> you wear an ear piece so you can hear the tour guide explain as you walk along.
> 
> i thought the tours leave every half hour but the last time i did the tour has been going on 3 years.
> 
> when they change things, they never send me a memo....._


we will be eating at the harbor house. I'm kind of worried about it as they took the adult chicken strips off the menu. I don't eat any of their seafood choices. I guess I will be ordering the kids menu items. I've read that sometimes you do the haunted mansion while on the tour. Hoping that is true for ours.  



Lynne G said:


> Just treated myself for wishes viewing from the spots that used to be for fast pass.  Oh well. At least it was 20 dollars cheaper than the terrace one.  I doubt I can eat that much, but I am hoping for less crowd to fight for a view. I may even do one of those tours now that Mac and TinyD have mentioned them.  Hmmm.
> 
> Oh so sticky, and even tough overcast and in the mid 80s.  Hoping for less humid weather too Keisha.
> 
> Time to get some food and watch Pets.  Later.


I definitely did not eat $50 worth of sugar. I was very pleasantly surprised that they also had cheese, crackers, and lots of fruit! I attempted to try one of everything, but about halfway through I had hit sugar overload. My sister really enjoyed it though and it was for her birthday. She said it was worth the money so I said okay


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I walked around outside a bit this morning to try and catch some Pokemon. I didn't walk far, nor did I power walk or anything, but while it was still cool-ish outside due to the humidity I was a ball of sweat when I came back in. Not a bad haul though, I caught 3 new Pokemon, and a couple of ones I already had.
> 
> Now eating chocolate Lucky Charms and watching The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.



Gotta catch 'em all!  Well, not the leprechaun or leatherface, just the Pokemon.

Lynne curious, how much is that viewing area @ MK?

There is something about minions that puts a smile on your face.

Family saw the pets movie.  Said best part was the minions, and I quote "ba-na-na" lol.

Only movie I've seen all summer is the Avengers, liked it more than I had expected.  Netflix sent me 10 clover field, anybody see it?

Tiny - no way could my 'really' short GD have seen any of the FW from our seats.  Bad enough the low ceiling cuts off the upper ones if not up front & center.  It just frosts me that we used to sit there "free" and watch tinker bell do a fly over lol.

Din't  know they removed the chicken from Columbia harbor. Could've sworn the mr ordered it in May, need to go look at new menus I guess.  Shrimp was good and I'm not a big fan of fried.   Time before the tuna Sammie was watery, first time ever.  I miss how they used to serve the soup in a bread bowl there.


----------



## tinydancer09

Realfoodfans said:


> Same here but an occasional mimosa, Prosecco seems ok!


I do the cheaper "fake" Barefoot Moscato Champagne. I do like nicer ones, but when I'm putting it in orange juice I find my $8 bottle tastes just fine and it complements my pineapple orange juice very well. 



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the minions Robo
> 
> Tiny D...I like DDP too and margaritas.  Cabo Wabo is my favorite tequila but my most favorite is Jack and diet cherry coke, a wonderful combo.


I'm a Camarena fan. I do think I have had Cabo before and do like it. I find my Camarena is a very good quality for a very good price. 


SharkyGoddess said:


> Asombroso... It's delicious!


That's a mouth full. I'll have to look for it and try it out! Once I tried camerena and loved it I stopped looking I'll always take suggestions though. I have a liquor cabinet that I got for christmas and it can always use some extra stock. 

I will say the thing that really makes a margarita to me is real fruit juices and Cointreau. I do had a splash of sour mix to mine or a splash of sprite... sometimes both, but it's not my main ingredient like most restaurant ones.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Gotta catch 'em all!  Well, not the leprechaun or leatherface, just the Pokemon.
> 
> Lynne curious, how much is that viewing area @ MK?
> 
> There is something about minions that puts a smile on your face.
> 
> Family saw the pets movie.  Said best part was the minions, and I quote "ba-na-na" lol.
> 
> Only movie I've seen all summer is the Avengers, liked it more than I had expected.  Netflix sent me 10 clover field, anybody see it?
> 
> Tiny - no way could my 'really' short GD have seen any of the FW from our seats.  Bad enough the low ceiling cuts off the upper ones if not up front & center.  It just frosts me that we used to sit there "free" and watch tinker bell do a fly over lol.
> 
> Din't  know they removed the chicken from Columbia harbor. Could've sworn the mr ordered it in May, need to go look at new menus I guess.  Shrimp was good and I'm not a big fan of fried.   Time before the tuna Sammie was watery, first time ever.  I miss how they used to serve the soup in a bread bowl there.


Yeah they really need to demo that ceiling if they're going to continue to use it for the fireworks shows. It's only ever open during peak times and mostly used for fireworks shows. I've also heard the view from the train depot is nice and you have a quick exit when it's over if you wish to leave before the herd.

CHH just changed their menu not too long ago. It still has the fish and chicken option for the adults, but does not have the just chicken. The disney app clued us into that. When my sister booked the tour in late May early June she said "I thought they had a chicken option." I said they do! I compared the magic app which had not updated yet and the disney one and sure enough it was different. The kid option still exists though. It's possible I would like their chicken pot pie. That's a new menu item. My sister is apparently allergic to fish and shellfish so we'll have to make sure they know that. I don't think it would cause her any great harm as she's never known about it until she did the allergy test. It's possible we just munch at that meal and then go eat something else after. No great loss for us as it's included in the tour and not extra.

They also had a seafood mac and cheese option at one point. It appears to be gone. I would have been open to that, but if they've taken it away already I guess I wont! Hmm.. Maybe they're testing some items to revamp the menu completely.


----------



## Squirlz

There's a limited choice for lunch on the KTTK tour.  No lobster roll even though it's only 1 dollar more than their offerings.  Lunch was the only disappointing part of the tour.


----------



## macraven

I got the tuna sandwich and loved it 
And it's the only time I eat tuna during my trips


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Can anyone confirm or deny the previous post about Mythos menu? Is it the updated one or no?




Here it is.


----------



## Robo56

Looks like Mythos did not add the spinach dip appetizer that they were pushing in May. It was yummy. Was looking forward to it again in September.

Looks like the Spanakopita dip. I bet its the same thing.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Yeah they really need to demo that ceiling if they're going to continue to use it for the fireworks shows. It's only ever open during peak times and mostly used for fireworks shows. I've also heard the view from the train depot is nice and you have a quick exit when it's over if you wish to leave before the herd.
> 
> CHH just changed their menu not too long ago. It still has the fish and chicken option for the adults, but does not have the just chicken. The disney app clued us into that. When my sister booked the tour in late May early June she said "I thought they had a chicken option." I said they do! I compared the magic app which had not updated yet and the disney one and sure enough it was different. The kid option still exists though. It's possible I would like their chicken pot pie. That's a new menu item. My sister is apparently allergic to fish and shellfish so we'll have to make sure they know that. I don't think it would cause her any great harm as she's never known about it until she did the allergy test. It's possible we just munch at that meal and then go eat something else after. No great loss for us as it's included in the tour and not extra.
> 
> They also had a seafood mac and cheese option at one point. It appears to be gone. I would have been open to that, but if they've taken it away already I guess I wont! Hmm.. Maybe they're testing some items to revamp the menu completely.



Youngest DS has some allergies but shellfish didn't come up last time he was tested (in his teens).  The last two times he ate shrimp, he said his mouth felt itchy, the last time he said throat also felt like it was closing.  Good enough evidence for me.  He hasn't been re-tested, wasn't thrilled with it first go-around.   we just assumed and he avoids it. 

I honestly didn't think to add the 'allergy' to the Disney dining I made for us coming up in August as he didn't have the issue the last time he traveled there with us.  Do you think just 'watching' what he orders and mentioning it before he orders is good enough?  



Squirlz said:


> There's a limited choice for lunch on the KTTK tour.  No lobster roll even though it's only 1 dollar more than their offerings.  Lunch was the only disappointing part of the tour.



Not sure why Disney feels the need to douse their lobster rolls in mayo...butter & lemon, with a sprinkle of Old Bay please lol.  I ordered the lobster roll another day for lunch last trip after watching one walk past me in line. Chunks were large enough that I could pick it off the bun, just sort of shaking offthe mayo as it seemed watered down...same as the tuna.  Wonder what brand they use?  Only Hellmans makes it in thru my door.



macraven said:


> I got the tuna sandwich and loved it
> And it's the only time I eat tuna during my trips



Hope it's as you like it in September.  Are you fussy as to mayo/salad dressing?


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the updated mythos menu Bluer.
looks like i will be taking a pass on that place next trip.

not much of choices for me except a hamburger but rather not pay $14 for a bare burger.

had the issue last year and ended up with a bowl of soup and a plain side salad.
yea, it was in the 90's outside and i got soup._


----------



## Bluer101

We skipped it to this trip. Tonight we had hard rock. It was very good. 

It's raining now sitting in islands trading company. Hope it stops then off to Kong.


----------



## macraven

_make the best of your last night of your vacation...
i have never had a bad meal at hrc.



please share some of your rain with me......._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _make the best of your last night of your vacation...
> i have never had a bad meal at hrc.
> 
> 
> 
> please share some of your rain with me......._



We are already planning next trip. Looks like we might hit August and September. We don't really get gloomy on our last night as next trip is very soon. 

With you so close now you need to visit more too.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> We are already planning next trip. Looks like we might hit August and September. We don't really get gloomy on our last night as next trip is very soon.
> 
> With you so close now you need to visit more too.


That's what I told Mac also! We skipped mythos also. Not much on the menu for me. Still storming here. Mac, you can have the rain. Going to a friends to watch UFC fights tonight.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Youngest DS has some allergies but shellfish didn't come up last time he was tested (in his teens).  The last two times he ate shrimp, he said his mouth felt itchy, the last time he said throat also felt like it was closing.  Good enough evidence for me.  He hasn't been re-tested, wasn't thrilled with it first go-around.   we just assumed and he avoids it.
> 
> I honestly didn't think to add the 'allergy' to the Disney dining I made for us coming up in August as he didn't have the issue the last time he traveled there with us.  Do you think just 'watching' what he orders and mentioning it before he orders is good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why Disney feels the need to douse their lobster rolls in mayo...butter & lemon, with a sprinkle of Old Bay please lol.  I ordered the lobster roll another day for lunch last trip after watching one walk past me in line. Chunks were large enough that I could pick it off the bun, just sort of shaking offthe mayo as it seemed watered down...same as the tuna.  Wonder what brand they use?  Only Hellmans makes it in thru my door.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it's as you like it in September.  Are you fussy as to mayo/salad dressing?


I have no idea. I've never delt with food allergies. I have allergies to everything else. If he's having potential food allergies I would HIGHLY recommend getting a set of epi pens and keeping them on him though. You can never be to careful! 
I would assume meetioning at time of dining (or arriving at hostess) would be good enough. You know at counter service that's your only option is to mention at time of ordering so I would think it would be okay........... You know what assuming does though. 


Thank you bluer! I'm on my phone so I can't compare at this time. Will try to remember to later.


----------



## tinydancer09

On today's edition of if you don't like the weather cross the street:
South:

North:
 
Wish I could get a picture of the Lightning! It's constant cloud to ground lightning. This was Thursday:
Front side(east)

Backside(west)


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Happy weekend! 



tinydancer09 said:


> I'd like to try going up in the tree house this time and viewing from there


we did this last trip-can see most of the fireworks but not all and not the castle show. Still pretty cool to be so high up.

My drink? Cosmo or wine. Although currently its
 beer! Walked over 19000 steps today. Hope I worked off the beer, and ice cream, and pizza, and chicken and waffles...  Been lucky with the weather and forecasted rain has been light to none at all, even had sun most of the time. So nice to sit outside in low 70's, light breeze, sunny.

Sounds like fall trip planning is in full swing for many peeps


----------



## macraven

_nice pics tinyD.
alas, i have no memory what rain looks like 
or a rainbow......._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _nice pics tinyD.
> alas, i have no memory what rain looks like
> or a rainbow......._


I'll mail you some so you can remember


----------



## macraven

Only a friend would do that ....


I'm in the room with my computer and can't connect to the Internet 

First thing I thought was, iMac going out in me

Then tried the phone and it works 

Had to be something else 

Ugh


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Only a friend would do that ....
> 
> 
> I'm in the room with my computer and can't connect to the Internet
> 
> First thing I thought was, iMac going out in me
> 
> Then tried the phone and it works
> 
> Had to be something else
> 
> Ugh


Try power cycling your modem


----------



## macraven

Will do


----------



## macraven

It works now

Thanks homie


----------



## macraven

_but now that is is 2:20 i am tired........probably hit the hay/_


----------



## Realfoodfans

Took son to airport this morning - flying to Orlando - he was on standby and got on and bumped up to upper so happy days!  
Mac you can have some of our rain it's rained every day for a month - though warm it really doesn't feel like summer - hoping it will improve when the schools break up.
So I've been baking - first attempt at croissants - nice layers and flavour just need to be bigger!


And a cake - anyone like a virtual slice?


----------



## keishashadow

Short little bursts of storms here, not enough to soak the ground, just seems to make things more humid.  Weatherman just said it should only hit 83 today, we'll see.

Tinydancer (I'm going with TD from this point forward) - shamefully, haven't got my own epipen refilled in years.  Would take some polishing the pot (calling the kettle black) to suggest that outright to DS.  Benadryl seems to work well for me so I just roll with it.  Will do the right thing tho and nag the heck outta him to bring it up to dr.



Bluer101 said:


> We skipped it to this trip. Tonight we had hard rock. It was very good.
> 
> It's raining now sitting in islands trading company. Hope it stops then off to Kong.



What did u get?  We've never eaten @ that location



macraven said:


> _make the best of your last night of your vacation...
> i have never had a bad meal at hrc.
> 
> 
> 
> please share some of your rain with me......._



I've rarely had a good meal at any of the HRCs (other than @ USH but do like the atmosphere), or rainforest cafes for that matter, but kids always beat me down and we wond up there if they spied one in our travels.  May have to finally stop in and try Orlando's version.

Hmm...Maybe the October pre tour dinner instead of buffett's joint?



Bluer101 said:


> We are already planning next trip. Looks like we might hit August and September. We don't really get gloomy on our last night as next trip is very soon.
> 
> With you so close now you need to visit more too.



Don't forgot to save room for October


----------



## Lynne G

Yes please Real.  I would eat a piece of pound cake.  Oh heck, I even ate the left over strawberry shortcake for breakfast the other day.  It was fruit, ya know. 

After an overcast, cooler, but humid.  Very humid yesterday.  All the nasty storms, tons of lightning, and hail, yep, that all happier just a few miles north of us.  Had to water the plants again.  No rain, though oh so sweaty clothes.

Today, .  Sunday means finishing up the laundry, errands, and a nice late breakfast with my DS.  He's a great eater of all breakfast food.  DD, well, I will leave her at home.  Her idea of breakfast is toast or soup.  

 

Enjoy your Sunday all.  I Will be enjoying this clear sunny day, even if blown down the street with the wind.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne, Realfoodfans and Keisha

Thanks Lynne for the Sunday morning minion. Enjoy your breakfast and don't get blown down the street 

Realfoodfans I will take a slice of your delicious looking cake. Your croissants look yummy too.

Monykalyn that beer sampler looks interesting. 19,000 steps is surely worthy of a good beer sampling 

Having my coffee this morning . Sun is shinning here . Did post storm yard clean up yesterday and the body feels it today.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## macraven

Morning time for the homies 


Best time of the day


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies 

Mmmm....cake


----------



## Bluer101

All packed and ready to go home. 

Next trip here we come.


----------



## Robo56

Morning tink


----------



## Robo56

Have a safe trip home Bluer and family


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Short little bursts of storms here, not enough to soak the ground, just seems to make things more humid.  Weatherman just said it should only hit 83 today, we'll see.
> 
> Tinydancer (I'm going with TD from this point forward) - shamefully, haven't got my own epipen refilled in years.  Would take some polishing the pot (calling the kettle black) to suggest that outright to DS.  Benadryl seems to work well for me so I just roll with it.  Will do the right thing tho and nag the heck outta him to bring it up to dr.
> 
> 
> 
> What did u get?  We've never eaten @ that location
> 
> 
> 
> I've rarely had a good meal at any of the HRCs (other than @ USH but do like the atmosphere), or rainforest cafes for that matter, but kids always beat me down and we wond up there if they spied one in our travels.  May have to finally stop in and try Orlando's version.
> 
> Hmm...Maybe the October pre tour dinner instead of buffett's joint?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forgot to save room for October


Yeah I'm with you. My epi pen expired in 2014... Maybe 2013. However I've never so much as had an itchy throat. I just get itchy watery eyes and break out in hives. Throat itches and especially closing throat scares the heck out of me. It only takes once and a few seconds to change your whole perspective on it 

Dad is apparently deathly Allergic to bee stings which scares me. He sure has heck doesn't carry an epi. Thankfully wasps don't seem to be as bad.... My wasp strings then to get worse each time I get one. I have a scare from the last one. Halloween decorations are a bit more TERRIfying to put up now.... 


My phone is acting weird. When I load pages in safari it goes to the very bottom of whatever page it is. Tried googling it and not a whole lot comes up... Then again I have to start from the bottom and go up. Any techies have any idea?


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac this one is for you


----------



## macraven

TinyD
I am having same thing on my phone too

It pisses me off


----------



## pcstang

TD and Mac, same crap happens on my phone. Pisses me off too.


----------



## Robo56

Tinyd, Mac and pcstang you have probably done this already, but go under Grey settings icon on your phone, then hit on safari, and clear your history and Website Data.

I did this and my iPhone is fine now.


----------



## pcstang

I clear it all the time. The bottom of the page thing happens intermittently. Not doing it now.


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Tinyd, Mac and pcstang you have probably done this already, but go under Grey settings icon on your phone, then hit on safari, and clear your history and Website Data.
> 
> I did this and my iPhone is fine now.


Yes I just did this as it was recommended on the one source that actually had a solution. It's working for now, but I'm sure it will be an PITA again soon. Drives me nuts


----------



## marciemi

There was another thread about this on the DIS - apparently it's the stupid Trivago (sp?) ad and one other one that is designed to draw your phone screen down to the ad directly.  Every time you get it, report the ad - sometimes I put "It covers the screen" and sometimes "Don't show me this ad".  After doing that three or 4 times it's finally stopped showing me that one and it doesn't happen any more.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> There was another thread about this on the DIS - apparently it's the stupid Trivago (sp?) ad and one other one that is designed to draw your phone screen down to the ad directly.  Every time you get it, report the ad - sometimes I put "It covers the screen" and sometimes "Don't show me this ad".  After doing that three or 4 times it's finally stopped showing me that one and it doesn't happen any more.


Oh it happens even not on dis. When I search things on google.... when I look up recipes. Maybe it is the add thing though.


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> There was another thread about this on the DIS - apparently it's the stupid Trivago (sp?) ad and one other one that is designed to draw your phone screen down to the ad directly.  Every time you get it, report the ad - sometimes I put "It covers the screen" and sometimes "Don't show me this ad".  After doing that three or 4 times it's finally stopped showing me that one and it doesn't happen any more.


I figured it was trivago. Only happens to me on the boards. Mac -I'm sending the rain your way. At Least I can turn off the sprinklers for a few days.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Tinyd, Mac and pcstang you have probably done this already, but go under Grey settings icon on your phone, then hit on safari, and clear your history and Website Data.
> 
> I did this and my iPhone is fine now.


_ looking at my phone now.
if i do that clear, will i lose all my settings for safari?

i can't take that chance if it does_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _ looking at my phone now.
> if i do that clear, will i lose all my settings for safari?
> 
> i can't take that chance if it does_


I'm it 100% sure what settings you're referring to. It will sign you out of accounts and delete your browsing history. It will not delete your phone setting or book marks. 
This is where I do it:


----------



## macraven

_i found it with out an issue but don't know if it will make any changes to what i have bookmarked.
so that was my question if there are any changes when i clear it._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i found it with out an issue but don't know if it will make any changes to what i have bookmarked.
> so that was my question if there are any changes when i clear it._


It won't clear out your bookmarks. Basically, your cookies and websites you stayed logged onto.


----------



## macraven

_thanks_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lawds some people are suuuuuuch drama queens. So we had some storms and our neighbor's tree fell. The house has miniscule damage (storm drain knocked off  and a dent in the roof) so what do they do? First the daughter screams at her mother for speaking with her neighbors, insisting "we've just got to get you out of the house!" (the sidewalk next door wasn't outside enough?), then they wait until after 11pm to fire up the chainsaws and continually shine their flashlights into my daughter's bedroom window while standing on their roof (which went on until after 1am), only to return the next day at 6am with chainsaws and a tree shredder. 

On the bright side... PokemonGo has been fun and great exercise! 

How's eryone else doing?


----------



## tinydancer09

MY SISTER HAS FINALLY ADMITTED SHE WANTS TO DO UNIVERSAL "the right way"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(That is all. will return after gymnastics trials end)


----------



## Bluer101

I have been having the same issue with loading bottom of page.


----------



## Squirlz

Another big car show today and Molly brought home the hardware again.


----------



## macraven

_congrats_


----------



## tinydancer09

Alright so, I booked a night at RPR for the day prior to when we were supposed to leave for Disney in September because someone around here alerted me they dropped a good rate so I just booked it and asked questions later...

I asked my sister about it and at first she just said no... But not she has finally admitted she really does want to do universal the way I do it. She's always stayed off site and never had express pass. We decided not to do a big Christmas and instead spend that money on trips. 

Now her only question is if we should just plan a spring trip that's longer to universal. I think we should just do the one night and let her decide if she likes it or not. I'd hate for her to invest money in three days of hotels and tickets and then not like it. I would much rather just try a day at $230 hotel cost and $160-230 ticket cost. That gives us 1-1.5 days at universal for her to try it out. I figure if she doesn't like it my brother will be there that same weekend and she can just chill at the pool no harm no foul. Right? And if she does like it we can upgrade her ticket to power pass and then we can go back in the spring or even for my birthday next year. 

We'll be going Saturday September 17 and checking out and going to Disney on the 18th. Our tentative plan is to be at the hotel no later than 1 or 2 on Sat and leave to head to Disney around 4pm Saturday. We have a 9am tour on Monday so we don't want to get too exhausted and chaotic before the tour Monday so we'll cut Sunday short.


----------



## macraven

_hope the two of you have a great time and birthday celebration!_


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all! Just off on my daily run up to my daughter's to help get DGS to school then off to my crafting group for the morning - they are teaching me to knit - it's a slow job!  We meet in our Silk Museum - Macclesfield was a producer of silk way back.  TTFN


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had fun learning to knit Real.  I never liked to knit.  My sister does and my 97 year old aunt still knits.  I used to cross stitch, but not as crafty anymore. 

Yay!  TinyD.  That's great news.  Hopefully your sister will enjoy your onsite stay.  Here's hoping she has as much fun as you with the express pass. 

Yeah, my phone must be wonky.  Sometimes I'm sent to the bottom of the page, and sometimes not.  I don't seem to have the issue with any other sites though.  I guess it never bothered me that much. 






That's what I felt like this morning.  Gosh, it went so fast.  Monday already.  And what a glorious night.  Down to 57, windows wide open, fan on, blanket almost needed.  However, windows shut, fan off, and blinds down.  It's going to be a hot one.  Sun in full force from the start of the day.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Robo and Mac are enjoying a cup of coffee. Good morning all!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies

We finally are going get some rain
Had a sprinkle about an hour ago and skies are darker

Happy Monday to all


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all...........

Nice to be back.

Thank you so much for all the good wishes last couple of weeks. I truly appreciate them all. And special thanks to the  ladies who have emailed me too. It certainly helped in what was a very difficult couple of weeks.

Still can't quite believe my best friend has gone. And so quickly. Sitting with her and holding her hand watching her fade away in those last few days was one of the hardest things I have ever done, but so glad I got the chance to say a proper goodbye to her. Her cremation was on Friday and it was a lovely service with her youngest daughter giving a eulogy her mum would have been proud of. And she got through it brilliantly. I liked Keisha's description that it was a "sold out" event......it truly was.......couldn't quite believe how many people were there and had to stand outside. She really did know everyone........

Her family is doing well. Will take some time to get used to our life without her in it, especially as my home is filled with so many memories of and from her...........


But, won't dwell on that.......as she said life goes on.


Realfoodfan.........hello.........I'm glad you found your way over here........nice to have you on the thread........I need to catch up on the thread and see what's been posted, but I saw your post on well dressing........we used to have little breaks in the Peak District and hired a cottage in Wirksworth and it was usually well dressing week we went too.......very pretty. Love that whole area especially Bakewell and Buxton.


Spent the weekend from very early Saturday at the British Grand Prix........didn't have tickets and it was last a minute decision, so relied upon my close relative who works in F1 and he got us sorted. Spent the qualifying and race in paddock area and it was just wonderful........even if the wrong guy won! He even got us sorted with last minute accommodation.......he's a star! Lovely weekend and just what we needed.

In other good news, our son graduates next Monday.......he got his Masters degree in Chemical Engineering with honours.........so looking forward to the ceremony........need an outfit!!!

Need a catchup.............


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all...........
> 
> Nice to be back.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the good wishes last couple of weeks. I truly appreciate them all. And special thanks to the  ladies who have emailed me too. It certainly helped in what was a very difficult couple of weeks.
> 
> Still can't quite believe my best friend has gone. And so quickly. Sitting with her and holding her hand watching her fade away in those last few days were one of the hardest things I have ever done, but so glad I got the chance to say a proper goodbye to her. Her cremation was on Friday and it was a lovely service with her youngest daughter giving a eulogy her mum would have been proud of. And she got through it brilliantly. I liked Keisha's description that it was a "sold out" event......it truly was.......couldn't quite believe how many people were there and had to stand outside. She really did know everyone........
> 
> Her family is doing well. Will take some time to get used to our life without her in it, especially as my home is filled with so many memories of and from her...........
> 
> 
> But, won't dwell on that.......as she said life goes on.
> 
> 
> Realfoodfan.........hello.........I'm glad you found your way over here........nice to have you on the thread........I need to catch up on the thread and see what's been posted, but I saw your post on well dressing........we used to have little breaks in the Peak District and hired a cottage in Wirksworth and it was usually well dressing week we went too.......very pretty. Love that whole area especially Bakewell and Buxton.
> 
> 
> Spent the weekend from very early Saturday at the British Grand Prix........didn't have tickets and it was last a minute decision, so relied upon my close relative who works in F1 and he got us sorted. Spent the qualifying and race in paddock area and it was just wonderful........even if the wrong guy won! He even got us sorted with last minute accommodation.......he's a star! Lovely weekend and just what we needed.
> 
> In other good news, our son graduates next Monday.......he got his Masters degree in Chemical Engineering with honours.........so looking forward to the ceremony........need an outfit!!!
> 
> Need a catchup.............




Sorry for your loss, it is very difficult being by their side. 

On a positive note, congrats to DS!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, it's good to see ya back.  Another hug sent your way.  Never easy, but life does go on, and memories in your heart are all ways there.  And a big WAHOOO, to DS.  What a great accomplishment.  Proud parents for sure.  Lastly, of course you need to find an outfit.  Purple?   I am sure you will look perfect.   Hope your afternoon has as nice, pleasant day as we have.  Sun is so bright, not a cloud in the sky.  Less humidity too, so refreshing for sure.  Then, of course, we'll have a heat wave to finish the week.


----------



## macraven

Back home


----------



## schumigirl

Aww thanks you guys.........

Yes, we are hugely proud of our boy........very hard degree to do and he did so well and worked so hard, so he deserves his accomplishments..........not sure about a purple outfit for this event........want something a bit more classic I think this time........I have seen a dress I quite fancy.......kind of neutral cream and black.........don't want to outshine the star of the day..........

Nice to be back on board.........

Weather is mixed today........torrential rain, sun and windy......oh, warm and humid too........not sure what to think.......


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - you were much missed!  Sounds like the race was a nice diversion for you.  You must be so proud of your son.  Cannot imagine the work involved with attaining that degree, kudos to him!

Shaking head as to where the years have gone, today's my eldest DS's BD.  He has work obligations, working 2 jobs.  Will be the first time I haven't seen him on his BD.  Having a party/pool party for him this Sunday tho.

TD not having daughters, it came as quite a surprise for me to discover how much dance class cost for GD the last few years.  She switched over to gymnastics after Xmas this year.  It's a little pricier, but the gym closer to her home and it's well-ranked.  Turns out she has a knack for it and was moved up to the pre-competition team that just travels locally - phew.  Gulp, I cannot believe how pricey it is now vs dance (ballet/hip-hop).  Perhaps, it's due to the number of hours a week she's there.  When I picked her up last week, had to look at the invoice twice for her new track suit/leotard to process it, far more $$$ than the dance costumes. 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Lawds some people are suuuuuuch drama queens. So we had some storms and our neighbor's tree fell. The house has miniscule damage (storm drain knocked off  and a dent in the roof) so what do they do? First the daughter screams at her mother for speaking with her neighbors, insisting "we've just got to get you out of the house!" (the sidewalk next door wasn't outside enough?), then they wait until after 11pm to fire up the chainsaws and continually shine their flashlights into my daughter's bedroom window while standing on their roof (which went on until after 1am), only to return the next day at 6am with chainsaws and a tree shredder.
> 
> On the bright side... PokemonGo has been fun and great exercise!
> 
> How's eryone else doing?



You'd think they'd call their insurance agent and let them process the the claim lol.  Unless one is a maniac, weilding a chain saw in the dark on wet ground is questionable judgment at best. 

Youngest DS has been bemoaning fact we live in boonies and on dead-end street, said he has to go into the city for any action...as in RL lol. 

I'm starting slow today, slept in until 8 am woohoo.


----------



## RAPstar

Bus was running super late this morning. Literally passed me going the opposite direction at the exact time it was supposed to pick me up. Roommate gave me a ride as he was leaving, but I was still a little late. 

It's not gonna help my vacation budget with a La Madeline in the lobby of our building. Their quiches are a quick enjoyable breakfast, but not at almost $7 a pop. And lunch will be even worse on my wallet, lol. But really $12 for a sandwich with soup and a side isn't horrible. At least our company has a decent coffee selection which will keep me from Starbucks. It is a Flavia machine(?). It's little packets instead of pods. I usually have coffee in the morning, and then Earl Grey the rest of the day. All with ice. I hate hot drinks. 

Welcome back, Carole! Sorry to hear about your friend. Imma give you the biggest hug in September!!


----------



## schumigirl

To Keisha's oldest DS! Pool party sounds fabulous!!!

Yep, where does the time go...........


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Carole - you were much missed!  Sounds like the race was a nice diversion for you.  You must be so proud of your son.  Cannot imagine the work involved with attaining that degree, kudos to him!
> 
> Shaking head as to where the years have gone, today's my eldest DS's BD.  He has work obligations, working 2 jobs.  Will be the first time I haven't seen him on his BD.  Having a party/pool party for him this Sunday tho.
> 
> TD not having daughters, it came as quite a surprise for me to discover how much dance class cost for GD the last few years.  She switched over to gymnastics after Xmas this year.  It's a little pricier, but the gym closer to her home and it's well-ranked.  Turns out she has a knack for it and was moved up to the pre-competition team that just travels locally - phew.  Gulp, I cannot believe how pricey it is now vs dance (ballet/hip-hop).  Perhaps, it's due to the number of hours a week she's there.  When I picked her up last week, had to look at the invoice twice for her new track suit/leotard to process it, far more $$$ than the dance costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think they'd call their insurance agent and let them process the the claim lol.  Unless one is a maniac, weilding a chain saw in the dark on wet ground is questionable judgment at best.
> 
> Youngest DS has been bemoaning fact we live in boonies and on dead-end street, said he has to go into the city for any action...as in RL lol.
> 
> I'm starting slow today, slept in until 8 am woohoo.


Yeah there's always that bitter sweet moment when your kid is actually good at something. I've seen it on my dance moms faces for years and my own. One year I was in 15 dances... Which was somewhere around 6 or 7 costumes somewhere between 30-80 a piece plus tuition and other stuff... Thankfully for my mom I worked at the studio so my tuition was cut in half plus I took several classes by accident and was not asked to pay for them. 

However, despite the money I'm really glad that my parents were able to support all my endeavors because it definitely made me who I am. I took on a lot of projects/hobbies/jobs which put me under a lot of responsibility and I always landed on my feet. Paved the way for a very strong work ethic. And you better bet once they paid the dime I wasn't allowed to just quit without a VERY good reason so I learned to suck it up and pull myself up by my bootstraps... Or pointe ribbons.

Gymnasts have to put up with a lot of "failure" before success and literally falling on your face and getting back up and doing it again. I have mad respect for that.


----------



## keishashadow

TD - yes, easy to tell you are very focused/mature.  GD participated in her very first 'tag' event outside local Kmart on Saturday.  Hoisting a big ole jar almost as big as she, managed to earn $140 in two hours.  almost half the price of her required outfit.  Hoagie sales are up next in a few weeks.

At least they give the kids an opportunity to help defray costs.  All the money they earn goes into their individual spending accounts, good on everything but tuition.  I always insisted my boys participate in fund-raising when doing sports/school activities.  Made them a bit more invested and appreciative IMO.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, happy birthday to Keisha's DS.  Pool party sounds perfect given the nice heat wave to come at the end of the week.  90's and humid.  

And yeah, Keisha, DD was a gymnast until 12, then soccer interfered.  Let me tell ya, it isn't much cheaper either.  Just paid for her uniform, and fee, since now she joined a more competitive team.  How much?  Ouch.  Double Ouch.  Also, DD was blessed too, and was asked to go to a competitive gym when she was 7, as I had her in a non competitive gym.  Back then, she was at the gym two times a week, with soccer two times a week, and that was draining me enough.  So I said no.  Also, my cousin has a girl that is several years older than my DD, and she was a competitive gymnast and was in the gym every day for hours, even over the week-end, and beat up her body enough that she quit when 14.  That also went into my decision.  Plus, yeah, the competitive gym also had you buy their stuff to wear.  Where I had her, anything was okay.  Plus, the non one had leotards that were a lot cheaper too.  As long as the little one is having fun, it's great that your GD's now a gymnast.  Yeah, I enjoyed watching my DD in the gym, plus it was close to us too.   Now, it's an hour or more for the soccer games.  That's okay.  One of these days I'm going to ask her brother to take her.  That may not go over very well.  LOL

Is is lunch yet?  Not sure why I am so hungry.  Off to brew another pot of tea.  I must have not watched, and I drank that pot already.  It's going to be that kinda day.


----------



## cam757

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all...........
> 
> Nice to be back.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the good wishes last couple of weeks. I truly appreciate them all. And special thanks to the  ladies who have emailed me too. It certainly helped in what was a very difficult couple of weeks.
> 
> Still can't quite believe my best friend has gone. And so quickly. Sitting with her and holding her hand watching her fade away in those last few days was one of the hardest things I have ever done, but so glad I got the chance to say a proper goodbye to her. Her cremation was on Friday and it was a lovely service with her youngest daughter giving a eulogy her mum would have been proud of. And she got through it brilliantly. I liked Keisha's description that it was a "sold out" event......it truly was.......couldn't quite believe how many people were there and had to stand outside. She really did know everyone........
> 
> Her family is doing well. Will take some time to get used to our life without her in it, especially as my home is filled with so many memories of and from her...........
> 
> 
> But, won't dwell on that.......as she said life goes on.
> 
> 
> Realfoodfan.........hello.........I'm glad you found your way over here........nice to have you on the thread........I need to catch up on the thread and see what's been posted, but I saw your post on well dressing........we used to have little breaks in the Peak District and hired a cottage in Wirksworth and it was usually well dressing week we went too.......very pretty. Love that whole area especially Bakewell and Buxton.
> 
> 
> Spent the weekend from very early Saturday at the British Grand Prix........didn't have tickets and it was last a minute decision, so relied upon my close relative who works in F1 and he got us sorted. Spent the qualifying and race in paddock area and it was just wonderful........even if the wrong guy won! He even got us sorted with last minute accommodation.......he's a star! Lovely weekend and just what we needed.
> 
> In other good news, our son graduates next Monday.......he got his Masters degree in Chemical Engineering with honours.........so looking forward to the ceremony........need an outfit!!!
> 
> Need a catchup.............



Welcome Back Schumi! Glad you have a fun distraction from a very difficult week.  Congrats to your son on his wonderful achievement.  I know mom and dad are very proud.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> TD - yes, easy to tell you are very focused/mature.  GD participated in her very first 'tag' event outside local Kmart on Saturday.  Hoisting a big ole jar almost as big as she, managed to earn $140 in two hours.  almost half the price of her required outfit.  Hoagie sales are up next in a few weeks.
> 
> At least they give the kids an opportunity to help defray costs.  All the money they earn goes into their individual spending accounts, good on everything but tuition.  I always insisted my boys participate in fund-raising when doing sports/school activities.  Made them a bit more invested and appreciative IMO.


For sure. I didn't work at the studio for that reason, but I know mom appreciated it. I "worked" because I wanted an excuse to be at the studio everyday. I never realized how much teaching the younger kids (getting back to basics) would help my dancing. We went to dance conventions every summer and I was usually the leader and organizer of that. I'd pick 5 or so and then at the annual meeting we'd vote for which we wanted to do then I'd order all the stuff and distribute. I was able to do all that because of mom... I didn't have a license in middle school... 
I am thankful mom supported me without question but I'm also glad I learned to earn things for myself. I didn't know I was thankful until I got to college though. That goes for everyday life skills to; cooking, cleaning, studying, social skills.  So many kids miss those by not being involved in activities and their parents just handing them things these days. Don't get me wrong... I lived very well and was indeed spoiled, but somehow I still learned.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad you're back Schumi.  Good that you've something positive to look forward to.
Our weather here on the edge of the Peak District is awful - raining every day.  Really hoping it improves soon.  My DS & DIL are in Florida for a week - not jealous - ok am just a little!


----------



## marciemi

@tinydancer09 - bad news!    The churro cupcake at Contempo Cafe is GONE!    We were there last Sunday and just too full after the Wave to eat one so went back Saturday to grab one on our way into the park and they told us they were gone for the year - check back sometime next spring/summer.    Should have grabbed one the previous week and tossed it in the cooler.  We did try a banana one that looked good but was just meh.  Wanted to let you know before you headed all the way over there and were as disappointed as we were.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> @tinydancer09 - bad news!    The churro cupcake at Contempo Cafe is GONE!    We were there last Sunday and just too full after the Wave to eat one so went back Saturday to grab one on our way into the park and they told us they were gone for the year - check back sometime next spring/summer.    Should have grabbed one the previous week and tossed it in the cooler.  We did try a banana one that looked good but was just meh.  Wanted to let you know before you headed all the way over there and were as disappointed as we were.


Thank you for letting me know! That will save me some time anyways. Disney is out to get me man.... they're taking away all the churros!!!! (and the mickey pretzels are always dried out past lunch time.) What's a girl to do? 

I convinced my sister on a universal trip for the day before we go to Disney. I'll just have to eat 6 while I'm there... One for every day we'll be in orlando.


----------



## Squirlz

@schumigirl I always wondered if your screen name referred to a certain someone.  I guess so since you're an F1 fan.  Good race.  What do you mean the wrong guy won?  A Brit winning at home?  The crowd went wild!


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> @schumigirl I always wondered if your screen name referred to a certain someone.  I guess so since you're an F1 fan.  Good race.  What do you mean the wrong guy won?  A Brit winning at home?  The crowd went wild!


Every time I type her name my phone changes it to Schumacher lol. It's meant to be I guess. Welcome back Schumi and congrats to your boy!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Welcome Back Schumi! Glad you have a fun distraction from a very difficult week.  Congrats to your son on his wonderful achievement.  I know mom and dad are very proud.



Thank you! We are indeed very proud parents...........



Realfoodfans said:


> Glad you're back Schumi.  Good that you've something positive to look forward to.
> Our weather here on the edge of the Peak District is awful - raining every day.  Really hoping it improves soon.  My DS & DIL are in Florida for a week - not jealous - ok am just a little!



Thanks, my niece and her boyfriend are still there too........staying a month all in.......yes, not jealous! Lol.......weather has been awful for the most part here too..........wouldn't know it was summer!



Squirlz said:


> @schumigirl I always wondered if your screen name referred to a certain someone.  I guess so since you're an F1 fan.  Good race.  What do you mean the wrong guy won?  A Brit winning at home?  The crowd went wild!



Yep, Michael Schumacher is my ultimate hero........we saw him race in Germany long before he came into F1. But always been an F1 fan. Grew up with it. Almost the first question I asked my husband when we met.......was he an F1 fan! 

Not a Hamilton fan at all. Cannot abide him.........yes, the crowd went bananas.........they always do for a Brit winner, but not everyone is a fan of his......Brit or not.  I'm more a Vettel, Raikkonen and probably Ricciardo fan now.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Every time I type her name my phone changes it to Schumacher lol. It's meant to be I guess. Welcome back Schumi and congrats to your boy!



Lol.........I get that sometimes too.........

Thanks pc..........


----------



## tink1957

Yay...Carole's back  you were missed. 

Congrats to Kyle on graduation...I know he's worked so hard for that degree.

Happy birthday to Janet's DS  

Time for me to go back to work...lunch hour is over.

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Thank you! We are indeed very proud parents...........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, my niece and her boyfriend are still there too........staying a month all in.......yes, not jealous! Lol.......weather has been awful for the most part here too..........wouldn't know it was summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Michael Schumacher is my ultimate hero........we saw him race in Germany long before he came into F1. But always been an F1 fan. Grew up with it. Almost the first question I asked my husband when we met.......was he an F1 fan!
> 
> Not a Hamilton fan at all. Cannot abide him.........yes, the crowd went bananas.........they always do for a Brit winner, but not everyone is a fan of his......Brit or not.  I'm more a Vettel, Raikkonen and probably Ricciardo fan now.




I like all of them too.  As far as the dominant team goes though, I prefer Lewis over Nico.  Nico is becoming a bit of a pill.  I've been following Lewis since he was 13.


----------



## keishashadow

Starting to think I'm missing out never tasting a churro

Found out #2 DS spent all day at pool with #1 & his family.  Didn't use any sunscreen.  Apparantly, he's blistering.  Work sent him home as he works in clean room w/chemicals.  Waiting from him to arrive to toss in car & take to urgicare.  If I slap some sense into him on the way, it'd probably really hurt

Lynne - my boys had their share of summer sports camps/Jr with private tennis lessons, none too over-the-top as to cost.  I expected each off them to get a part-time job once they got drivers license to help pay a portion for the extra car insurance.  I'm a mean mommie haha.  all played several sports, so never an overwhelming interest to play club or indoor winter soccer, those costs are crazy in these parts.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Starting to think I'm missing out never tasting a churro
> 
> Found out #2 DS spent all day at pool with #1 & his family.  Didn't use any sunscreen.  Apparantly, he's blistering.  Work sent him home as he works in clean room w/chemicals.  Waiting from him to arrive to toss in car & take to urgicare.  If I slap some sense into him on the way, it'd probably really hurt
> 
> Lynne - my boys had their share of summer sports camps/Jr with private tennis lessons, none too over-the-top as to cost.  I expected each off them to get a part-time job once they got drivers license to help pay a portion for the extra car insurance.  I'm a mean mommie haha.  all played several sports, so never an overwhelming interest to play club or indoor winter soccer, those costs are crazy in these parts.



Not missing much with the churro.......Was so disappointed when I got one, thought we would like it........one bite each and it went in nearest trash can.......imo of course.........lol........

Oh bless your DS!!! Yep, that would hurt.......hope they can help him.......so painful.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yay...Carole's back  you were missed.
> 
> Congrats to Kyle on graduation...I know he's worked so hard for that degree.
> 
> Happy birthday to Janet's DS
> 
> Time for me to go back to work...lunch hour is over.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day



Thanks Vicki.........don't work too hard........will pass on your congrats to Kyle..........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hiddy-ho neighborneenos! 

Churros are hit or miss most places. imo it all depends on how fresh they are.

Schumi... Congrats and big big hugs!

Keisha... happy bday to DS!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Starting to think I'm missing out never tasting a churro
> 
> Found out #2 DS spent all day at pool with #1 & his family.  Didn't use any sunscreen.  Apparantly, he's blistering.  Work sent him home as he works in clean room w/chemicals.  Waiting from him to arrive to toss in car & take to urgicare.  If I slap some sense into him on the way, it'd probably really hurt
> 
> Lynne - my boys had their share of summer sports camps/Jr with private tennis lessons, none too over-the-top as to cost.  I expected each off them to get a part-time job once they got drivers license to help pay a portion for the extra car insurance.  I'm a mean mommie haha.  all played several sports, so never an overwhelming interest to play club or indoor winter soccer, those costs are crazy in these parts.


It's pretty much cinnamon toast in a stick. It's really not that special, I just really love them! It's one of those things that are special to the theme parks (as I have no where to get them anywhere at home. unless I want to attempt the frozen kind or making them myself and they're not THAT amazing.) But it's just a theme park thing for me.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hiddy-ho neighborneenos!
> 
> Churros are hit or miss most places. imo it all depends on how fresh they are.
> 
> Schumi... Congrats and big big hugs!
> 
> Keisha... happy bday to DS!


Yeah that's why I get them first thing in the morning. Once you get them later in the afternoon it's hit or miss to if they're dried out and stale or not. I stick to having them for my oh so healthy breakfast.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Yeah that's why I get them first thing in the morning. Once you get them later in the afternoon it's hit or miss to if they're dried out and stale or not. I stick to having them for my oh so healthy breakfast.



They are good for breakfast though, especially with icing or caramel to dip them in.


----------



## keishashadow

Glad I took DS, Walgreens PA took one look at him and said he had 2nd/3rd degree burn.  Off to hospital we went.  Mostly 2nd, with one shoulder particularly nasty & spots of it elsewhere.  Never saw one before, nasty.  

He's taking new meds that apparantly are very photosensitive.  Anyway, they Cleaned it & doped him up good via shots for inflammation and pain & applied silva dine burn cream.  A RX for it and a couple of others doled out. told to "wear wife beater tshirts until it quits oozing'  & stay out of sun for 6 weeks. Sigh, hopefully, won't scar.

Has GnR concert tomorrow and then CP end of month.  Guess I better pick him up shirt w/SPF & get him a big ole hat.

Carmel anything sounds good right now.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, found out as I was getting off work at transformer blew and we've been without power all day. Sitting outside with Draco waiting for the electric company to put a temp line in or whatever. Thank goodness it's not super humid out today or I'd have to cut someone.


----------



## tinydancer09

Okay you guys are totally right it's trivago


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Glad I took DS, Walgreens PA took one look at him and said he had 2nd/3rd degree burn.  Off to hospital we went.  Mostly 2nd, with one shoulder particularly nasty & spots of it elsewhere.  Never saw one before, nasty.
> 
> He's taking new meds that apparantly are very photosensitive.  Anyway, they Cleaned it & doped him up good via shots for inflammation and pain & applied silva dine burn cream.  A RX for it and a couple of others doled out. told to "wear wife beater tshirts until it quits oozing'  & stay out of sun for 6 weeks. Sigh, hopefully, won't scar.
> 
> Has GnR concert tomorrow and then CP end of month.  Guess I better pick him up shirt w/SPF & get him a big ole hat.
> 
> Carmel anything sounds good right now.


If he keeps silvadine on it he will be fine. I never knew its powers until my last burn. I'm almost angry I don't have a scar to tell people about. I talk about it and lift up my elbow and nothing is there! So sorry he got that burnt. All of my meds say don't overexposure yourself by I go to the tanning bed every once in a while............


----------



## macraven

_i'm late for the party and trying to catch up.

haven't been up to posting much today.
and just a bit ago got my projects done that have kept me busy today.

hope somebody is here as i might just be hearing an echo with the room empty at this time in the morning.

so happy happy happy our girl schumi is back.
we all missed you bunches..!

and a proud mom event is going to be a reality real soon!
graduating and school days are behind him.
a big congrats to your son schumi.

and keisha must have missed her calling as a  nurse.
she did a good job with son and getting him taken care of for those nasty burns.
silverderm is a good thing, it really will help and prevent scarring.
had one of my sons that suffered from facial burns when he was young and no scars with the silverderm the hospital put on him 

lets hope your boy heals fine and has no pain.


i'll leave the hall way light on tonight just in case anyone comes over_


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm still here. I haven't been sleeping well at night lately... Not sure what's up with me. Can sleep all day long not a wink at night


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, Keisha, that's terrible he got burnt so severe.  Glad if no scarring.  Burns are just so painful.  Hope he is feeling better soon. 

Robbie - I hope they restored the power.  That stinks coming home, and no AC. 

Mac, hope you had some rain to water the plants.

Well, it's another sunny day, with random thunderstorms in the evening hours.  Anybody want to play weather roulette?  











  Mornin' all!  Hope all are having a good Tuesday, and the coffee is hot.  Well, my teapot is ready, so off to have a cup of tea.  It's almost cool again this morning.  So, no iced until later in the day.  Don't they realize, car horns never make anyone move any faster.  Ahh, it's been that kinda morning already.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello lovely peoples! Just a quick stop and go, sorry not been around much getting invitations sorted to send tonight and its taking up all my free time! But its saved me a bunch of cash! 

Tinydancer... don't be afraid but I think a giant shark has taken over your profile picture  

I'll drop by for longer soon, promise!


----------



## RAPstar

Electricity came on around 10 last night. But then I couldn't sleep. And Draco keeps peeing in the living room, but I'm not sure how long it's been going on cause there used to be a rug in the living room and if he was peeing there it was less noticeable. Idk. Maybe now that my schedule should be the same till weekends mostly it will get better.


----------



## macraven

I went thru the cat per when I moved the cats to GA

Gawd what a job to clean it out!!

Was successful and will never move again
Too upsetting for kitty cats


----------



## RAPstar

The president is speaking today at a memorial for the fallen officers, and he's going to be literally around the corner from my office building, I can see the concert hall from the window closest to me. I wanna go see him so bad, but the memorial is not open to the public. It's being live streamed on the White House website though. I doubt he'll get out of the presidential car at street level (there's underground parking, and the stage door and what not), but it would be neat just to see him and the first lady, vice pres, and 2nd lady.


----------



## Lynne G

That's so cool Robbie.  But, what a sad time for your city.  Glad to hear your power went back on last night.  And yuck, cat pee.  Hopefully Draco knows where the pan is.  Otherwise, I'd have plastic floors in the living room.   LOL   Agree with Mac, not fun to clean up.  

The sun's been out, the humidity returns, and it's getting hot.  Time to get ice.  

BagO, how exciting.  The wedding is creeping closer every day.  Good for you to save some money and send them yourselves today.  At least that will be done, and the wait for replies starts.


----------



## RAPstar

Draco is the dog. Phantom is the cat lol. I mean luckily there's no carpet in the condo at all, but still it's annoying.


----------



## Lynne G

Woops, forgot about that Robbie.  Well, I know first hand dog wee is not fun either.  They do have diapers for dogs, ya know.  LOL


----------



## tinydancer09

"Tiny dancer gets kicked off of disboards for always being slightly off topic"
I can see it now. I'm so bad about that......


BagOLaughs said:


> Hello lovely peoples! Just a quick stop and go, sorry not been around much getting invitations sorted to send tonight and its taking up all my free time! But its saved me a bunch of cash!
> 
> Tinydancer... don't be afraid but I think a giant shark has taken over your profile picture
> 
> I'll drop by for longer soon, promise!


I'm trying to fit in with the sharky family...... 
I found this picture in looking for all my food and menu pictures and it made me laugh. I didn't realize my person wouldn't be able to be seen unless you clicked on it. Oh well. 



RAPstar said:


> Electricity came on around 10 last night. But then I couldn't sleep. And Draco keeps peeing in the living room, but I'm not sure how long it's been going on cause there used to be a rug in the living room and if he was peeing there it was less noticeable. Idk. Maybe now that my schedule should be the same till weekends mostly it will get better.


If the rug has a backing flip it over. You'll be able to see the spots! If they're brown they're REALLY old. If theyre lighter in color they're newer. My lil shih was a pain in the you know what to train. She's so stubborn!!! We kept smelling it and had no idea where exactly it was coming for as we have laminate flooring. Well.. tada DUH the rug. Flipped that sucker over and WOW


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I've alway's thought the flowing street streams of Geithoorn were peacefully fascinating.... however... I never thought my own hood would become one large, interconnecting flowing stream. Mac, wanna send me some barrels and I'll ship ya some rain?


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I've alway's thought the flowing street streams of Geithoorn were peacefully fascinating.... however... I never thought my own hood would become one large, interconnecting flowing stream. Mac, wanna send me some barrels and I'll ship ya some rain?


did I tell you guys about my aqua civic?! It flooded in town as I was heading to my allergist appointment. Got to near one of the parks and there was a river flowing over the road. Normally there is a tiny little "creek" flowing through where this massive raging river was. Really glad a cop beat me to it as it was raining so hard I may have not seen it before I hit it. I rain through a few places that made me go aqua civic and my neighborhood had a nice river raging through it as well. Not near as bad as the flood of 2012 though. We had several condos flooded down on the far end. 

You're a shark though so you like swimming right? Pull your fin tight and carry on


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Imma shar


tinydancer09 said:


> did I tell you guys about my aqua civic?! It flooded in town as I was heading to my allergist appointment. Got to near one of the parks and there was a river flowing over the road. Normally there is a tiny little "creek" flowing through where this massive raging river was. Really glad a cop beat me to it as it was raining so hard I may have not seen it before I hit it. I rain through a few places that made me go aqua civic and my neighborhood had a nice river raging through it as well. Not near as bad as the flood of 2012 though. We had several condos flooded down on the far end.
> 
> You're a shark though so you like swimming right? Pull your fin tight and carry on


Imma shark driving a land shark (aka BA SUV) and I will admit I love plowing through making rooster tails.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

My wittle Pom is the worst for hiking his leg every where. Thankfully now he sees peeing with the big dogs as a challenge so he doesn't tinkle all over as much. RAPstar have you tried the scented trainer pads for puppies? They have some sort of smell that attracts dogs to them.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I just noticed TinyD's pic!


----------



## RAPstar

Well I though it was more because his schedule had been off cause I was out of work for about a month, nut it keeps happening. The rug is rolled up and in the corner right now. I'll probably invest in some of those training pads and hope he will get better soon. 

It's such a weird emotion being excited to see the Presidential motorcade so close to work, but sad about why he's in town. Watching the memorial service online now. I'll try not to cry at work, but I probably will.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Well I though it was more because his schedule had been off cause I was out of work for about a month, nut it keeps happening. The rug is rolled up and in the corner right now. I'll probably invest in some of those training pads and hope he will get better soon.
> 
> It's such a weird emotion being excited to see the Presidential motorcade so close to work, but sad about why he's in town. Watching the memorial service online now. I'll try not to cry at work, but I probably will.


We put trainer pads down for out shih tzu who is about to be 4. When she really has to go she'll go use them. She drinks a lot of water and it has saved our rug.


----------



## Squirlz

tinydancer09 said:


> "Tiny dancer gets kicked off of disboards for always being slightly off topic"
> I can see it now. I'm so bad about that......
> 
> I'm trying to fit in with the sharky family......
> I found this picture in looking for all my food and menu pictures and it made me laugh. I didn't realize my person wouldn't be able to be seen unless you clicked on it. Oh well.



I have a shark picture from a SCUBA trip in Jamaica...







Don't worry...it's a photoshop.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie......don't worry about crying at work today........don't think you would be alone 

Rachel........invitation time already??? I must have misread when you were getting married.........

Sharky.........love that picture of youse........have you showed that one before? It looks familiar.



Quite cool here today.........grey and dull. 

Got a dress for the graduation today, but couldn't get sandals to go with it, so have to go search again. Not a fan of shoe shopping at all........

Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday........


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Robbie......don't worry about crying at work today........don't think you would be alone
> 
> Rachel........invitation time already??? I must have misread when you were getting married.........
> 
> Sharky.........love that picture of youse........have you showed that one before? It looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite cool here today.........grey and dull.
> 
> Got a dress for the graduation today, but couldn't get sandals to go with it, so have to go search again. Not a fan of shoe shopping at all........
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday........


I'm not either. I wear less than a womans 5 which... I know you all do sizes different over there. A 5 is the smallest adult shoes come.... Most of my shoes are kids shoes which makes nice dress shoe shopping a nightmare. I have 3 or so pairs I'm handing on to for dear life and hope they match whatever I need. Good luck!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> I have a shark picture from a SCUBA trip in Jamaica...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry...it's a photoshop.



I love SCUBA!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Robbie......don't worry about crying at work today........don't think you would be alone
> 
> Rachel........invitation time already??? I must have misread when you were getting married.........
> 
> Sharky.........love that picture of youse........have you showed that one before? It looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite cool here today.........grey and dull.
> 
> Got a dress for the graduation today, but couldn't get sandals to go with it, so have to go search again. Not a fan of shoe shopping at all........
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good Tuesday........



I'm sure I have, it's VERY old. That little guy is now as tall as me! It's probably time for us to make a new one


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm not either. I wear less than a womans 5 which... I know you all do sizes different over there. A 5 is the smallest adult shoes come.... Most of my shoes are kids shoes which makes nice dress shoe shopping a nightmare. I have 3 or so pairs I'm handing on to for dear life and hope they match whatever I need. Good luck!!!



I'm the opposite......I'm a UK size 8 in a shoe......maybe a 10.5 in the US? I always forget........



SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm sure I have, it's VERY old. That little guy is now as tall as me! It's probably time for us to make a new one



Thought it looked familiar! Yeah they grow up quick don't they........

I miss Amity. Much preferred Jaws in his original place


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Me too! At least he's still there for us to enjoy.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> We put trainer pads down for out shih tzu who is about to be 4. When she really has to go she'll go use them. She drinks a lot of water and it has saved our rug.



I think that's part of the problem. We have one of those water fountain things for the cats, but of course he drinks from it too, and it always has water in it, so he probably drinks more than he should. I'll definitely get some of the pads. He just turned 5 this year. My cat is barely 1, and my roommate's cat is at least 10.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I think that's part of the problem. We have one of those water fountain things for the cats, but of course he drinks from it too, and it always has water in it, so he probably drinks more than he should. I'll definitely get some of the pads. He just turned 5 this year. My cat is barely 1, and my roommate's cat is at least 10.


I forgot about the cats.... Wonder if they'll sit there and shred them to pieces..............


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> I forgot about the cats.... Wonder if they'll sit there and shred them to pieces..............



My cat usually didn't, but sometimes Draco did lol


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I just noticed TinyD's pic!


I posted the other night in a thread in the forums that her aviator was changed

She did not respond to it probably due to the way I phrased it... Lol


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I've alway's thought the flowing street streams of Geithoorn were peacefully fascinating.... however... I never thought my own hood would become one large, interconnecting flowing stream. Mac, wanna send me some barrels and I'll ship ya some rain?


You are on!

But will cardboard boxes work instead of barrels?
No rain and still watering front yard flowers/bushes/etc

97 when I went to Office Depot this afternoon
Ac still out in car
Need to find a day I don't need it so I can set up repair date

Left this morning to take son to Doctor 
Two hours I waited but the office had nice ac
Back home by noon
No ac in car but doc office only 5 minutes from home

I try to keep my errands to the evening in order to stay out of the string sun during the afternoon

That won't last long


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> You are on!
> 
> But will cardboard boxes work instead of barrels?
> No rain and still watering front yard flowers/bushes/etc
> 
> 97 when I went to Office Depot this afternoon
> Ac still out in car
> Need to find a day I don't need it so I can set up repair date
> 
> Left this morning to take son to Doctor
> Two hours I waited but the office had nice ac
> Back home by noon
> No ac in car but doc office only 5 minutes from home
> 
> I try to keep my errands to the evening in order to stay out of the string sun during the afternoon
> 
> That won't last long


Maybe i can freeze the water inside the boxes and ship it overnight... wrap it in some dry ice?


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I posted the other night in a thread in the forums that her aviator was changed
> 
> She did not respond to it probably due to the way I phrased it... Lol


I think I was working when I saw it... going to have to go find it again......


----------



## macraven

Haha
Makes me think of frozen water balloons


----------



## Monykalyn

Keisha- hope the boy is better  soon! Ouch!
cool diving pic squirlz

Y'all need to come to the Pacific Northwest. Gorgeous right now. Think I may have found retirement place (after I win powerball lol).
I don't want to leave.  I'm in long pants. Light jacket. Refreshing breeze. Glass of wine and a view.

AMAZING the range in this country


----------



## tink1957

It's a rainy night in Georgia...and I feel like it's raining all over the world 

Hope the rain made it up to mac's house...I told it to go there


----------



## macraven

No rain


----------



## Squirlz

We got rain finally.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Haha
> Makes me think of frozen water balloons



Would you want to *puts on sunglasses* let them go?


----------



## tinydancer09

I heard thunder for about 2 hours tonight and it formed all around us. No rain here though... LOTS of wind.


----------



## pcstang

We had some serious storms here again this afternoon. Weather channel app kept going off. Was trying to ruin my nap! Lol


----------



## macraven

_lucky youse

no rain for me yet._


----------



## pcstang

Plenty down here. I'll try to send it your way. Rain chance was 15% today.


----------



## Lynne G

We might be getting rain today.  Again, random downpours.  We were losers at roulette the other day.  No rain for us.  

Well, since it is Wednesday, but it's not raining here:






but Keisha does need a camel:






That's right, it's Wednesday:





And, since it's going to be more humid today, with a heat wave starting tomorrow:





Time for tea, have to get the ice.  No hot tea for me this morning.  Hope all are going to have a great day!


----------



## RAPstar

We have a fancy coffee machine at work, similar to a Keurig but it's little packets instead of pods. It can also do tea and espresso. Needless to say, I may have a problem cause I can drink my weight in iced dirty chais (chai tea with a shot of espresso). I had like 3 yesterday? I've already had one today, and will probably make another before I start work at 8. Wheeeeeee


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Robbie.  That's what you get when there's free coffee.  Well, we have a coffee club, that also takes cash if you not a member, and someone brought in a Keurig, but you have to supply the cups.  Since I have a Keurig at home, I bring the cups in, and a large bottle that I refill with water.  Happy camper, and it brews my tea pods nicely.  Good morning by the way!


----------



## macraven

Morning all


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _lucky youse
> 
> no rain for me yet._


Wish I could send you some of ours - it's rained every day for the last 4 weeks - had enough of it now!


----------



## schumigirl

I drink very little coffee here........in the winter I like to make it milky, all hot milk but instant coffee.......that's about it. Do drink it in the States though..........

Janet.......hope your boy is doing better......ouch!


Rained here all afternoon, nicer now. But just not warm.......not that cold either. Weird.

Got sandals today, first store I went into thank goodness. Then saw 2 dresses so picked them up too.........always seem to see things when I'm not really looking.

Off for cuppa and a slice of lemon and coconut cake........lush!


----------



## macraven

I drink my coffee black


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I drink my coffee black



Lol.......I know.......tried it black once........not for me. 

Decided to have lemon tea instead.........have a glut of lemons to use up........which is why I have lemon cake and made 12 portions of lemon sauce for chicken.........still have some left! Good job I adore lemons


----------



## RAPstar

It's not good there's a La Madeline in my work building, I'm addicted to their lemon tarts. There's also a lemon tea we have here, but it's herbal so I only have it when I'm not tired and don't need caffeine lol.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> It's not good there's a La Madeline in my work building, I'm addicted to their lemon tarts. There's also a lemon tea we have here, but it's herbal so I only have it when I'm not tired and don't need caffeine lol.



Lol........never heard of them.......but love anything lemon!

My lemon tea is normal tea.......so has caffeine in........I'm not much into heathy options of anything! Hate herbal teas..........always find the smell stronger than they taste! 

Now as I have no lemon tarts..........I want another slice of cake..........


----------



## RAPstar

La Madeline is a pseudo-French medium food place (not fast food really, but not a sit down restaurant). Though they try to make themselves sound more French than they are. Though the food is pretty good. I like their quiches, cream of mushroom soup, pasta salad, and most of their sandwiches are good. They also have a decent eggs benedict during breakfast. And of course the lemon tart as well as other pastries. They had an amazing orange cake a couple of summers ago. It was similar in texture to the grapefruit cake at DHS, but better cause it was orange.


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Lol........never heard of them.......but love anything lemon!
> 
> My lemon tea is normal tea.......so has caffeine in........I'm not much into heathy options of anything! Hate herbal teas..........always find the smell stronger than they taste!
> 
> Now as I have no lemon tarts..........I want another slice of cake..........


The Mennonite bakery I used to work for makes these lemon cheese bars you'd probably die for. They're heaven. If somehow our dates overlap I'll have to bring you some.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> La Madeline is a pseudo-French medium food place .




_thanks for the explanation.
i was thinking La Madeline was a hooker_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh look. Another severe storm system.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Did I see lemon bars mentioned? Those evil things are my diet cryptonite!


----------



## macraven

My back is turned 
Twist that knife one more time


Lol

Right now it is 95 and no rain


----------



## tinydancer09

So last night my sister asks me how universa


SharkyGoddess said:


> Did I see lemon bars mentioned? Those evil things are my diet cryptonite!


 I went to the bread wagon and got a dozen of them after I mentioned them. And of course I couldn't JUST buy that so I got a piece of pound cake, had to try the new key lime pie, pimento cheese, sour dough rolls, pumpkin roll, butter..... Maybe that's all I got. LOL! And then stood and talked to Anna Marie for a good long while (the owner.)


----------



## Lynne G

Butcher knife Mac?  Mom said it rained all day.  I said we won, and it started at lunchtime.  Beautiful sunset.  Hehe, and since that nice sleeping weather has fled to the coast, we start our in the 90s heat wave tomorrow.  Sweaty is the word of the day tomorrow.

Just chilling.  Had to get mom a heating pad.  Darn low that brought the cooler weather messed big time with her arthritis.  That is not one thing I am looking forward to when I am her age.

Made fried shrimp, baked potatoes and store bought cole slaw.  Good meal, though had to make a cheesesteak for DD.  Not a fish fan even more than me.

All that talk of sweets is making me hungry.  I like lemon and key lime flavor too.  I'll place an order from ya TinyD, if you're down the same time I am.  Bought the wishes dessert party on the plaza.  Should get my sugar fix then.  So expensive, but I will only do once.  With that, now I need something sweet.  Brownies are easy to make.  That is chocolate too.   Off to light the oven.   Later, and have a good night.


----------



## macraven

_you win.

i got dinner at taco bell for myself this evening._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hello my name is Jody and I have been playing PokemonGo. Ok well technically it's my daughter playing, but honestly I'm loving the exercise!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hello my name is Jody and I have been playing PokemonGo. Ok well technically it's my daughter playing, but honestly I'm loving the exercise!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> View attachment 181614



LOL love it!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> LOL love it!


First thing I thought of was Flo... Glo? The fish that talks to her reflection saying "hi how are ya?"


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Right now it is 95 and no rain




I had on my winter jammies and big slipper socks last night while watching tv.........weirdly cool. So I'm not jealous at all of your 95 .........was warm in bedroom when I went to bed though.........Tom laughs when I change into short jammies as I can't sleep in long legged jammies........But do love them for mooching around at night, usually in winter though I have to say. 

Looks a beautiful day today though........think I'll do all the beds, everything will be dry in not time if this sun and heat hang around.........

Supposed to be meeting a couple of friends for lunch today........going to cry off........one of these girls moans about everything.....silly little things and babbles endlessly about nothing.......not really in the right frame of mind to listen to her inane talk just yet........will stay home and make a shrimp salad up I think.........

Think today takes us to our 9 week countdown


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, Schumi, you must have been thinking about HHN this morning.  Fog so thick, would put Universal's fog machines to shame. All that rain is now leaving, and an oh so hot day to come.  Warm night last night, so no more opening the windows again. 

Good day all!


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> First thing I thought of was Flo... Glo? The fish that talks to her reflection saying "hi how are ya?"



No it's Deb and Flo, cause it's punny.


----------



## Lynne G

All right, I must think I crazy.  Do you think going to the Club Villain solo is worth it?  Robbie, did you ever get a chance to go this spring?


----------



## Robo56

Morning  sans family. Had my coffee  this morning. Have been busy. Trying to catch up with what everyone is up to.

Welcome back Carole so glad you are back. Congratulations to your son on his upcoming graduation. I know he has worked hard for his degree. A Masters degree in Chemical Engineering with honors is a hard degree to earn and worthy of significant celebrations.

Count down to vacations are starting. I finally purchased my HHN tickets. Lots help from from MAC. So thankful for her input 

Keisha hope your son heals quickly from his sunburns 

Carole lemon cake sounds Yummy 

Tinyd your going to have lots of orders for your fav lemon bars in September. Like the new avatar with what's his name "Bruce" I think it is 

Lynne thanks for keeping us straight on the day of the week with the minions and camels. Drink a big glass of ice tea for me today 

Was thundering and dark this morning a little rain then it moved on and sun is out now. Granddaughters 19th birthday today. She wanted to go out for dinner to her favorite restaurant this evening. So that's what we are doing.
I ordered her a princess cake. Daughter-in-law calls her the princess of the family. She is.

Squirlz nice scuba pics

Rachel glad to hear the wedding plans are progressing. Just think in a few weeks you will be married and on your honeymoon in Florida


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> All right, I must think I crazy.  Do you think going to the Club Villain solo is worth it?  Robbie, did you ever get a chance to go this spring?



No


----------



## Lynne G

Aww,   to Robo's GD.  19 is never too old to be a .  Sounds like a nice birthday dinner is in store.  Glad to hear the weather has cleared.  We're still overcast, but the rain has left a warmer and warmer day.  Soccer tonight, so late night for me.  

Robbie, sorry to hear you didn't get to go to CV.  I am torn, it's expensive, but sounds like a great show and decent food.  Characters and smaller crowd.  I have up to 2 days to cancel, so I am holding onto the ressie so far.  Do you think it is okay solo?  I know tables are around 4 people, so I am hoping friendly tablemates.

Ahh, after lunch and I am still waiting for good food.  That turkey sandwich did not fit the bill.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Evening (here) all!  Been lovely here today but been busy on parent duty - shopping, garden and a hospital appointment.  Got there to find mum tidying up her topiary - it took a few years to grow!


----------



## Lynne G

I must be bored.  That topiary looks like a bear.  Thanks for the picture Real.


----------



## pcstang

Videos of SF look really good. Going to check it out in October if not sooner.


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> Evening (here) all!  Been lovely here today but been busy on parent duty - shopping, garden and a hospital appointment.  Got there to find mum tidying up her topiary - it took a few years to grow! View attachment 181700



That is incredible. Your mum has a crafty green thumb in the garden. I love it.


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Videos of SF look really good. Going to check it out in October if not sooner.



We are going to take a look around SF when we are there end of Sept. Would have stayed there with the low cost and the $150.00 dining incentive, but did not want to give up EP and being spoiled at PBH.

There was so much work yet to be done when we left at end of May. Hope they make their opening deadline with all things completed.


----------



## macraven

Was out today and for some reason I thought it was Friday

Had to recheck the calendar here
Only Thursday and no rain

But do see some dark clouds in the sky and wishing they would move over on top of my house


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> We are going to take a look around SF when we are there end of Sept. Would have stayed there with the low cost and the $150.00 dining incentive, but did not want to give up EP and being spoiled at PBH.
> 
> There was so much work yet to be done when we left at end of May. Hope they make their opening deadline with all things completed.


My exact thoughts! I would LOVE to stay there... but Express pass. I'm a september baby and sapphire is my birthstone. I feel I have an obligation to stay there for some reason... one day.


----------



## RAPstar

I may be staying at Sapphire. Mike is waiting to hear from a TM friend about a discount. Otherwise, we're just gonna do the Clarion across the street. If I get too tired, I can just take a super cheap cab back lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I looked long and hard about that $150 deal, but the thought of RPR just kept saying I am worth it.  So, standard room at RPR won.  Now, I don't think they have that deal any more, but I will sure take a peak when I am there in October.

Hehe, weather guy asked if we enjoyed the sauna today.  That is what outside felt like.  One giant sauna.  Darn AC is still running.  The gelati after practice just did not cool us off enough.  Big cup of ice tea and lemonade being worked on now.  Night all.


----------



## pcstang

I'm already booked for a few days at SF before I move over to RPR in Oct. We do the parks enough that we will just enjoy the resort and hang by the pool.


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> I'm already booked for a few days at SF before I move over to RPR in Oct. We do the parks enough that we will just enjoy the resort and hang by the pool.



Will look forward to your report on your stay at SF. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

That topiary is cute! Is it a teddy bear or bunny?

SF most likely won't be on my list. I just can't see me doing the bus thang or not having EP. 

Ran again today, and dark clouds hovering all around us. blah But at least it's keeping our temps down.


----------



## RAPstar

Looks like it's the Clarion for me, or the Super 8. We'll see lol. 

Ribs still hurting a lot. It's terrible. Ughhh


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> That topiary is cute! Is it a teddy bear or bunny?
> 
> SF most likely won't be on my list. I just can't see me doing the bus thang or not having EP.
> 
> Ran again today, and dark clouds hovering all around us. blah But at least it's keeping our temps down.



SF has the water taxi also, but I'am with you. It would be hard to give up EP.

pcstang has a good idea above on doing a split stay to check it out.


----------



## macraven

_when i got the code for SF and a $150 food credit for their hotel, was not tempted at all.
looking at the menus for their place, nothing caught my eye as in "i have to eat there"

nothing compares to my "home" at UO.


but for those that are interested in trying SF out, i hope your stay there is fabulous.

i saw the video that was posted in one of the threads today and it looks nice.
beautiful grounds and lobby.
maybe it was the angle of the camera but the bedrooms did nothing for me._


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> That topiary is cute! Is it a teddy bear or bunny?
> 
> SF most likely won't be on my list. I just can't see me doing the bus thang or not having EP.
> 
> Ran again today, and dark clouds hovering all around us. blah But at least it's keeping our temps down.


no bus at SF. It's connected by water tax and not that much further than RPR. Think PBH distance I think. Also connected by boat. 

I've thought about checking SF out for a solo trip as I would be able to do single rider and not likely to miss the EP as much. Would definitely miss it with a partner in crime who is not willing to split to ride rides.


----------



## macraven

_there is bus service at SF.
from their site they list that and the water taxi_



Complimentary shuttle buses, water taxis, and walking paths to both Universal Orlando™ theme parks and Universal CityWalk™


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I had no idea they had the eater taxi too, good to know. Still not giving up my EP  If I do start making singleton trips, I may check it out.


----------



## macraven

_i make single trips and don't plan to switch from the deluxe_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _there is bus service at SF.
> from their site they list that and the water taxi_
> 
> 
> 
> Complimentary shuttle buses, water taxis, and walking paths to both Universal Orlando™ theme parks and Universal CityWalk™


Oh sorry! I guess I should have phrased that as "no NEED for bus."  if I were there there would be NO bus. I don't do public buses without having to. No thanks.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I had no idea they had the eater taxi too, good to know. Still not giving up my EP  If I do start making singleton trips, I may check it out.


I said water tax and you said eater taxi. I like yours better! Dinner boat? Yes please.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh sorry! I guess I should have phrased that as "no NEED for bus."  if I were there there would be NO bus. I don't do public buses without having to. No thanks.


_i do busses at the motherland.....

once i leave that resort, there is no way in hell i will step foot on a bus.......


i'm all "bussed out" by that time......lol


and spent plenty of time on busses and els in chicago that would last me a life time.
no thank you to any busses_


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, fine I'll stay at SF. I usually don't have EP anyway, and I just don't wanna stay off site. I'm just concerned with the UTH tour selling out before I can afford to book, or the flight cost going up too high. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i do busses at the motherland.....
> 
> once i leave that resort, there is no way in hell i will step foot on a bus.......
> 
> 
> i'm all "bussed out" by that time......lol
> 
> 
> and spent plenty of time on busses and els in chicago that would last me a life time.
> no thank you to any busses_


In college they had free buses that connected different parts of the college. Main campus everything was within a mile diameter.. maybe radius of everything so no need for a bus. Made me laugh when people took them... anyways. North campus was at least a mile past the furthest point of main campus and that was the business campus. They had their own parking lot though so I drove. Senior semester I realized I had never ridden the "Free" buses that were included in my thousands of dollars in fees so I decided I needed to know what I was paying for. We rode in a circle and checked it off our bucket list. 

Monorails are close enough for me. Buses smell and everyone after a theme park packed in a bus.... I don't even like myself after a theme park much less "Some guy" holding onto a rail without deodorant.... EW.

We stay off site and I drive everywhere at the motherland. I don't think we'd bus even if we stayed on site. Maybe one day if I ever have mini tinydancers.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, fine I'll stay at SF. I usually don't have EP anyway, and I just don't wanna stay off site. I'm just concerned with the UTH tour selling out before I can afford to book, or the flight cost going up too high. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


I'm sorry I'm dying over here.. I feel like you're having this inner monologue out loud with us like we're twisting your arm!!! How are the other hotel's cancellation policy? Would you be able to make a last minute switch if the cash is there close in?

EDit: 
Ohh! and I hope you start to healing faster here. I wobbled in the shower earlier (not the dance...) and though of you. Wondered how your ribs were doing. Guess that answers that.


----------



## RAPstar

I have till like the day off. But I should know with enough time before I leave for the trip. Probably. I was just reading reviews on the other 2, and at the Super 8 people have found ants in their room and a lot of reports of it smelling moldy. The Clarion has had several reports of people being charged the full room price more than once on their cards as well as reservations from Hotels.com not being found (that's where I booked). Which is why I'm leaning to SF. But I'd have to pay the deposit with my first check on the 22, and then hope I can still find a decent flight and book the UTH on the 29 (I get paid weekly)


----------



## pcstang

I hear ya Mac! We might head to the parks while at SF. With frequent visits we won't care if we go to the parks before we move to RPR. We've done CB too and just hung out, relaxed and maybe had a cocktail or 2....


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I have till like the day off. But I should know with enough time before I leave for the trip. Probably. I was just reading reviews on the other 2, and at the Super 8 people have found ants in their room and a lot of reports of it smelling moldy. The Clarion has had several reports of people being charged the full room price more than once on their cards as well as reservations from Hotels.com not being found (that's where I booked). Which is why I'm leaning to SF. But I'd have to pay the deposit with my first check on the 22, and then hope I can still find a decent flight and book the UTH on the 29 (I get paid weekly)


Oh no!! Yeah I wouldn't take those chances. Is CB even cheaper? Maybe they would have something available too. 
What dates are you going? I'll add that to my price watch. Do you have APH or any discounts that can be applied?


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I hear ya Mac! We might head to the parks while at SF. With frequent visits we won't care if we go to the parks before we move to RPR. We've done CB too and just hung out, relaxed and maybe had a cocktail or 2....


It's always nice to do the full queue every once in a while. I always forget how much you miss doing express pass. The theming in the lines is really quite nice!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> It's always nice to do the full queue every once in a while. I always forget how much you miss doing express pass. The theming in the lines is really quite nice!


Yep, if the standby is 10 mins or less we will hit it sometimes. We enjoyed CB and had a good time at the lazy river and pools. My youngest wearing his sisters googles by the lazy river.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh no!! Yeah I wouldn't take those chances. Is CB even cheaper? Maybe they would have something available too.
> What dates are you going? I'll add that to my price watch. Do you have APH or any discounts that can be applied?



With APH, a family suite at CBay (only room available with the discount) and SF are the same price. I'd rather do SF for the newness. 9/22-26.


----------



## macraven

_for youse in the South and get mold on your siding, how much is the normal rate for hiring someone to scrub it off?

each company i called said they don't do only one side of a house, as the outside siding would not look the same 
they do the entire outside of your home._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _for youse in the South and get mold on your siding, how much is the normal rate for hiring someone to scrub it off?
> 
> each company i called said they don't do only one side of a house, as the outside siding would not look the same
> they do the entire outside of your home._


For my entire neighborhood/community they pay the guys 3K. There are four blocks of ~9 townhomes.
Mom and dad always did it themselves at our house. They bought a pressure washer from lowes. Then you buy a sprayer (It looks like a pest control sprayer) and fill with a mixture of bleach and water and spray it on the siding..... let it sit for a second and then pressure wash it away like magic!!! If you have outside cats make sure you wash it allllll away! They'll probably do the outside under soffeting(how do  you spell that?) and anything white like gutters.

They are right. If you only use do one side of the house you'd turn the corner and go OMG that side is dirty too!


----------



## macraven

_we don't have a ladder for a two story house.
well, we don't have a ladder .....

i only need one house done not the neighborhood.....lololol

i don't do manual labor on the outside of the house, only the inside...


what i have is not a simple job.
the house sat vacant for two years before we bought it.
nothing was done in the upkeep.
i doubt that the previous owner ever had the siding cleaned....
_
_the inside was just as icky as the owner was a widow in her 70's and unable to clean..._

_but i do appreciate you trying to help me_
_i'm just trying to figure out what the going rate usually is for this job._

_i had hired two others prior but cancelled them thinking they were too high._
_i do have a company sending one man out tomorrow as it was the only place that had insurance if their man had an accident on our property working._
_but, i'm still trying to google and find out going rate for this job._

_i have no issue cancelling a job the day of if need be._


----------



## tinydancer09

Lol my point was it should be under three grand! HAHAHA my neighborhood really isn't that big. 2-3 houses of square footage per block. 8-12 houses in price. Plus clubhouse. They don't do the driveways. They don't do the fences. Only the under siding and siding.

how big is your house? For an average sized house 2000-2500sq foot I feel no more than $400 going off my math above. 

If I remember I'll ask mom what they pay our guy to pressure wash. We do it often and we pay him on the size of the decks. I think I said this last time you asked. I really will try to remember to ask her thiugh.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> With APH, a family suite at CBay (only room available with the discount) and SF are the same price. I'd rather do SF for the newness. 9/22-26.


I'll add you to my list. I check at least daily.


----------



## macraven

_3200 sq ft
guess i should expect more than $400 then _


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _3200 sq ft
> guess i should expect more than $400 then _


I was estimating high. What kind of quotes have you been getting? I feel pressure washing has a large range. Lots of amatures decide they can pressure wash and have no idea what they're doing. 

I'll still ask mom what the going rate is down there. We have to do a lot of pressure washing


----------



## schumigirl

Another tragic attack in France. Pure evil.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Friday.............and belated  to Robo56 lovely GD........hope she had a lovely day.........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are having a good day Schumi.  It is Friday, so glass of wine is needed.  

So sad, we heard about the attack in France last night. Terror is never okay.  Breaks my heart all the families that lost someone.

Mac, I'm lucky.  We get  mold on our shingles out back, since it doesn't get the sunlight as much.  Borrow my DSis's power washer, and go to town on it.  We usually do at the end of the summer, and in the spring.  (I admit, DH does most of the spraying).  And like PC said, we only do the back.  Never the other 2 sides that have shingles. No need to match, and one wall is enough for us.  Best part, kids were watching, and shockingly got wet.  HeHe.  Apparently, I couldn't hold the spraying wand that well.    (which is why DH ended up spraying the shingles).











  Can you tell,  I am so glad it's Friday.  No sleeping in on Saturday though.  Car goes in to shop to spend even more of my money that I did not expect.  Oh well.  Pretty soon, that will be DS's problem.

Off to brew some tea.  It's already sticky out, and my hair is puffed, but the sun is so bright, and the AC cold, so tea needed.  That, and some cookies my 97 year old Aunt made for me.


----------



## macraven

And it's Friday!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Yep, if the standby is 10 mins or less we will hit it sometimes. We enjoyed CB and had a good time at the lazy river and pools. My youngest wearing a his sisters googles by the lazy river.



DW fell in love with him, such a cutie! Even with DW motherly instinct with your DD, and us, rub some dirt in it, lol.  Had a blast with all of you and still talking about it and looking forward to next visit.


----------



## Bluer101

Sorry Homie's, been extreamly busy as usual after the long vacation. 

DW is sick at home. She ended up getting an upper respiratory infection so she is on meds and quarantined to the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But on a good note it's Friday!!!


----------



## macraven

Hope Dw feels better real soon

So in this quarantine, are you sleeping on the couch....


----------



## RAPstar

Good morning! Coffee with a shot of espresso is keeping me awake this morning. But I caught a Clefairy this morning, so it's going to be a good day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope your day is good Robbie...........

Hope mrsbluer feels better soon.........sounds nasty! 


I can't get motivated today! Almost 2.30pm and not done much today at all...........weather is miserable......even for us it's not great. Grey and miserable. 

DH due to fly back home in an hour or so.........so, big pizza planned with no cooking tonight........it's Friday in case anyone missed it........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies

My day is off to a great start...I have an appointment with the directv repair service today to find out why my dish goes out when it's too wet, cloudy or branchy...so I get called in to work till 3 and my appt window is 12 - 4.  Hope I get home in time since it's too late to cancel.

Sending out healing thoughts for Mrs B. 

Gotta catch em all Robbie


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday All!

All caught up...heartbreaking news about France. Just cannot imagine....

Kinda excited about SF. I watched the live video on FB yesterday as they toured the hotel. Very nice. We will definitely pool hop when we are at RPR next month. My DS will love the slide.

No big plans for the weekend. Maybe go out in the boat for a while and get some much needed sun.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Squirlz

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh sorry! I guess I should have phrased that as "no NEED for bus."  if I were there there would be NO bus. I don't do public buses without having to. No thanks.


Just wear your Bus Pants.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I said water tax and you said eater taxi. I like yours better! Dinner boat? Yes please.


I didn't even notice my typo, but yes please!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, fine I'll stay at SF. I usually don't have EP anyway, and I just don't wanna stay off site. I'm just concerned with the UTH tour selling out before I can afford to book, or the flight cost going up too high. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## macraven

_i was wondering when cam was returning here.

glad you are back homie!

you were missed._


----------



## Realfoodfans

SharkyGoddess said:


> That topiary is cute! Is it a teddy bear or bunny?
> 
> SF most likely won't be on my list. I just can't see me doing the bus thang or not having EP.
> 
> Ran again today, and dark clouds hovering all around us. blah But at least it's keeping our temps down.


It's a teddy bear - when she first started I thought it was a squirrel. Mum's 88 now but always been a very keen gardener - has a gardener to do the grass etc now - huge garden which is too much for them now sadly.


----------



## tinydancer09

Squirlz said:


> Just wear your Bus Pants.


I also need a bus gas mask. That's my biggest problem.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> DW fell in love with him, such a cutie! Even with DW motherly instinct with your DD, and us, rub some dirt in it, lol.  Had a blast with all of you and still talking about it and looking forward to next visit.


Lol yep! October seems so far away! Your DW was awesome with the little kids and it allowed us big kids to play!
Tell DW are thinking about her and to get well soon.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> My day is off to a great start...I have an appointment with the directv repair service today to find out why my dish goes out when it's too wet, cloudy or branchy...so I get called in to work till 3 and my appt window is 12 - 4.  Hope I get home in time since it's too late to cancel.



Always the way Vicki isn't it........hope you make it ok.......how annoying your dish behaves like that! 

We were glad to get rid of our dish years ago and went with cable company.........no more dodgy tv pictures when we got torrential rain.........good luck!



About to have pizza, made some mango ice cream today.........lush....... then off to see a friend for a visit........

Wine and a movie later..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Another tragic attack in France. Pure evil.


Terrifying event I agree - and so very, very sad. My ex SIL and niece are holidaying there - thankfully both ok but they had to run with the crowd.  Horrible footage.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> With APH, a family suite at CBay (only room available with the discount) and SF are the same price. I'd rather do SF for the newness. 9/22-26.


Oh yes I see the prices now! I'm shocked to see SF that low. THey're been hanging in there with near RPR rates. Alright crossing all fingers, toes, and wishing on my lucky star that $129 is still there when you're able to book.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Terrifying event I agree - and so very, very sad. My ex SIL and niece are holidaying there - thankfully both ok but they had to run with the crowd.  Horrible footage.



Oh how scary! How long have they still got to go on their trip? You'll be glad to know when they're home!

The footage is harrowing to watch, and of course the more mobile phone videos people are sending in too is just awful.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Oh how scary! How long have they still got to go on their trip? You'll be glad to know when they're home!
> 
> The footage is harrowing to watch, and of course the more mobile phone videos people are sending in too is just awful.


Not sure of their return - DD told me her cousin had just posted on FB to let everyone know they were safe x


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> Terrifying event I agree - and so very, very sad. My ex SIL and niece are holidaying there - thankfully both ok but they had to run with the crowd.  Horrible footage.



It is truly tragic that these horrific crimes continue to occur.

 I' am so happy that your family is safe.

 Prayers and hugs going out to you and your family and to those who have lost loved ones in this tragedy


----------



## Robo56

Carole  thank you for the Happy birthday for granddaughter. My daughter-in-law and granddaughter had a spa day then we had a very nice family dinner out for her birthday yesterday evening.  Her friends had a get together for her later in the evening after dinner. She had a wonderful birthday. 

I can't believe she is already 19 and getting ready to start her second year at University. They grow up before you know it.


----------



## Squirlz

Hey UK peeps...familiar with the jewelry shopping programme "Gemporia"?  It shows here in the US also but at 5AM.  At 10AM today my friend Alyssa debuted on the show.  She's very excited.  She was a Cadillac spokesperson when we met.


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh yes I see the prices now! I'm shocked to see SF that low. THey're been hanging in there with near RPR rates. Alright crossing all fingers, toes, and wishing on my lucky star that $129 is still there when you're able to book.



One more week till payday! I mean worse case with the flight home, I'll have to fly Spirit and leave early than I want. Or pay more. 

So slow at work today. Trying to look busy with nothing to do, lol.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I also need a bus gas mask. That's my biggest problem.


Which is why started using uber in Dallas. The bus stop was a block from our hotel but the smell was evident from half a block away. Downloaded the uber app and used it  quite a few times. I've used uber in Vegas also.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Squirlz said:


> Hey UK peeps...familiar with the jewelry shopping programme "Gemporia"?  It shows here in the US also but at 5AM.  At 10AM today my friend Alyssa debuted on the show.  She's very excited.  She was a Cadillac spokesperson when we met.


Have to say I don't know of that but in general TV shopping is not a big thing here in the UK - would you agree Schumi?


----------



## tink1957

Directv guy is here now...I had an ok signal when he tested it...now I have no signal 

Hope he can get it fixed without too much trouble...I like my shows.

He's a cutie so DD will be sad she missed him.  It wouldn't hurt my feelings if he stuck around for a while  

I might have to get Trey to break out the chainsaw and cut a few trees down before it's over.


----------



## RAPstar

Got a new PIN email to my other account for SF and PBH with even LOWER rates. Why can't I have money now??? lol


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Carole  thank you for the Happy birthday for granddaughter. My daughter-in-law and granddaughter had a spa day then we had a very nice family dinner out for her birthday yesterday evening.  Her friends had a get together for her later in the evening after dinner. She had a wonderful birthday.
> 
> I can't believe she is already 19 and getting ready to start her second year at University. They grow up before you know it.


_add my   and  birthday  wishes to her too Robo!_


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Hey UK peeps...familiar with the jewelry shopping programme "Gemporia"?  It shows here in the US also but at 5AM.  At 10AM today my friend Alyssa debuted on the show.  She's very excited.  She was a Cadillac spokesperson when we met.



_that is one show i will be missing.
i'm in bed by 5 in the morning.....    _


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _that is one show i will be missing.
> i'm in bed by 5 in the morning.....    _


I recorded it of course!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _add my   and  birthday  wishes to her too Robo!_



Thank you Mac Will do


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I recorded it of course!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> Got a new PIN email to my other account for SF and PBH with even LOWER rates. Why can't I have money now??? lol


Thinking its a great rate for PBH? Hope the flights work out for you!

 no trip planned for us. Just got back from Portland (3 days) and Skamania Lodge (where meeting was). Gorgeous weather. And company meeting next year is in Hawaii! We gotta qualify for it - which we should do. Already have countdown app for it  
Back to heat and humidity in MO!
TGIF


----------



## RAPstar

Monykalyn said:


> Thinking its a great rate for PBH? Hope the flights work out for you!
> 
> no trip planned for us. Just got back from Portland (3 days) and Skamania Lodge (where meeting was). Gorgeous weather. And company meeting next year is in Hawaii! We gotta qualify for it - which we should do. Already have countdown app for it
> Back to heat and humidity in MO!
> TGIF



Nah, even at $183/night, PBH is a little outside my price range. I'm gonna do SF and hope for the best. Maybe skip EP this year for HHN?? IDK


----------



## macraven

Welcome back to the real world monyk
Who watched the chickens for you while u were gone ?

Wait, you are the scrambled egg lady ....


Hope you get to go to Hawaii next year
Just hope it won't be in sept
Not the best month to visit


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Got a new PIN email to my other account for SF and PBH with even LOWER rates. Why can't I have money now??? lol


When do you have to book by?! 
counting my lucky stars and sending them out west to you!


----------



## tinydancer09

I just had to look up what a knickerbocker glory is. I've read through the first potter book at least half a dozen times and never looked it up.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Robbie, I'm happy to hear that you're staying at SF...we need details and pics.



I wound up with a new satellite dish since the guy couldn't get the old one to work so it's all good...we'll see how it works when the first big rain comes .

Happy belated  birthday to Robo's GD


----------



## Realfoodfans

tinydancer09 said:


> I just had to look up what a knickerbocker glory is. I've read through the first potter book at least half a dozen times and never looked it up.


Just ask on here for any English novelties!!! Love Knickerbocker Glories though retro now


----------



## marciemi

Okay guys, I'm getting into crunch time here and will probably have a lot of questions as we head to Universal next weekend with the nephew.  I really would appreciate any help and figure you guys know (I'm not finding answers by searching the forums, the UO page, or Lines chat that I'm looking for).

1.  What AP should we buy?  (I realize this is a personal decision).  We had the Premier last time but pretty much never went after 4 for the EP or took advantage of the better parking (much of the time it wasn't better).  We did use the HHN ticket but are thinking of just getting one of the Frequent Fear tickets for less than the difference that would allow us to go many times.  Anything else I'm not thinking of if we get the Preferred instead?

2.  EP's - I see lots of discussion but nothing in writing anywhere.  Is Kong included?  If not, did they open up FJ instead with EP?  Or do I now have to squeeze that in along with all the HP stuff in the early morning hour?

3.  I'm really getting less optimistic that we'll make the early entry on the first day so if we get there later (say by 10 or so?), where would you go?  On the one day early entry we do have, what would you do?  (Only staying one night).  Or should I throw an 11 year old out of bed at 5:00am, even if he flew in late the night before?  Not sure that would be the best start to the day.  Just in general, I know Minions is critical early in the day so I'm thinking we'd have to save that for Day 2 but which would have longer lines other than that - DA, Hogsmeade, or Kong?  

4.  Any chance of Hulk being open in a week or should I assume no?

5.  How long will it take us to get back to PBH if we want to take a break late afternoon the first day?  If we do so on the second day as well, is there somewhere by the pool to take a quick shower and change?  (Assuming we've checked out).

6.  I need to buy lanyards somewhere, right?  Are the ones there durable plastic that actually hold up?  I've bought several of the WDW ones and the plastic part that holds your tickets always seems to break off (rip), even when I add some packing tape to it.  If Uni ones are the same (lack of) quality, I'll just reuse old ones but otherwise I think they'd make a good souvenir for the nephew if I don't have to worry about him losing his ticket/EP.

7.  Is it safe to buy nephew's ticket from Undercover Tourist if it saves me $20 over the online Universal ticket directly?  If his is then just a printed page, is there any way to swap it for a smaller ticket that will fit in his lanyard (either at a park ticket office or at PBH)?

Anything else I'm not thinking of?  Sorry to have so many questions - thanks all!


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> When do you have to book by?!
> counting my lucky stars and sending them out west to you!



The lower rates are only Sunday to Thurs, so since I'm staying Thursday to Sunday I'd only get two days at the cheaper rate, and fri sat would be rack ($174). Anywho, my roommate Adam let me borrow his cc to book SF with the APH rate.


----------



## macraven

Marcie read the rph and pbh stickies
They rpr has more q and a about what you need on park stuff

The kid can sleep in the car at 5 in the morning
He will be excited to be at the park early
What a great thing you are doing to treat him with UO on his visit

Do the preferred AP when you buy them. For the ticket for nephew, No swapping paper for ticket
You can choose actual ticket with UT when you buy from them
Just a few bucks more or used to be

Hulk opens sept 1


----------



## Robo56

Can help with some questions.

Marciemi we have never had problems with the lanyard plastic ripping from Universal.

Sounds like your staying at PBH. It's my fav resort at Universal.

You can buy the lanyards at the Universal store on the piazza at Portofino. It's a couple doors before the Starbucks or at the Universal store on Citywalk. They also have a large selections at each Universal store at each of the park entrances.

Your nephew can pick is favorite character. Make sure to get the attached plastic holder that has the ziplock on top.

Also when you check in at Portofino have them show him the character room cards to choose from. They will put his name on it. Everyone gets a room card key with their name on it.

I'am with Mac I would get the Perferred Pass. That will get you free parking the first visit after your AP has been activated, discounts on food and merchandise in the parks and Citywalk, discounts on HHN tickets and discounts on park tickets for up to 5-6 guests.

You will have use of the EP day you check in as well as till midnight the day you check out. So two full days. None of Potter rides are EP usuable.

You can catch the water taxi back to PBH without problem. It's a pretty good walk on the walking path that winds around the same route the water taxi takes back to the resort. We have always just rode the water taxi. After walking in the parks did not want to hike back to resort.

I remember tink said that AP holder nights for HHN are the first two Friday/Sat nights of HHN. They let you have early access to 3 houses and express for first Bill and Ted show. She said the invitation comes out a few weeks before to sign up. This won't help me as I am not going until third week of HHN. Will help you if you go during those times. 

I usually don't do early entry because we stay for number of days onsite. Never do touring plans either. 

Single rider lines help with some popular rides that don't have EP and have long lines. Also Escape from Gringotts 
Is pretty easy to get on later in the evening.


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> The lower rates are only Sunday to Thurs, so since I'm staying Thursday to Sunday I'd only get two days at the cheaper rate, and fri sat would be rack ($174). Anywho, my roommate Adam let me borrow his cc to book SF with the APH rate.


I've read somewhere they're not letting people do that anyways. The split rate thing. Something about having to make two reservations and the one inside the deal rate has to be three days. Sounds like a hassle! Yay on your roommate and his generosity!


----------



## macraven

Robbie if you booked different resessie, you would have to check out and take your things with you to the lobby and then check back into the hotel again
That would be 3 different check ins
Thursday/Friday and Saturday/Sunday

Maybe Cbay would have a decent rate for all your nights there

Hope you get it set up so no worries about it


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Robbie if you booked different resessie, you would have to check out and take your things with you to the lobby and then check back into the hotel again
> That would be 3 different check ins
> Thursday/Friday and Saturday/Sunday
> 
> Maybe Cbay would have a decent rate for all your nights there
> 
> Hope you get it set up so no worries about it


SF has the same rate as CB for APH and it's newer/closer/boat taxi. The e-mail just had an even lower rate for people Sunday-Thursday. He booked the APH rate.


----------



## macraven

But he said 2 of the days are not valid for the code
Thought staying at Cbay would be less of a hassle of creating 3 ressies at SF


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay guys, I'm getting into crunch time here and will probably have a lot of questions as we head to Universal next weekend with the nephew.  I really would appreciate any help and figure you guys know (I'm not finding answers by searching the forums, the UO page, or Lines chat that I'm looking for).
> 
> 1.  What AP should we buy?  (I realize this is a personal decision).  We had the Premier last time but pretty much never went after 4 for the EP or took advantage of the better parking (much of the time it wasn't better).  We did use the HHN ticket but are thinking of just getting one of the Frequent Fear tickets for less than the difference that would allow us to go many times.  Anything else I'm not thinking of if we get the Preferred instead?
> 
> 2.  EP's - I see lots of discussion but nothing in writing anywhere.  Is Kong included?  If not, did they open up FJ instead with EP?  Or do I now have to squeeze that in along with all the HP stuff in the early morning hour?


HP express has not opened up. I'm not sure if it will or not. I'm hoping it will after this summer is up since kong is new. Kong is not included and at least yet they have not changed their literature to include Kong in early entry. If you don't get it all done in the morning visit late in the evening before park close. The potter areas tend to start emptying out since they're in the back of the park.



marciemi said:


> 3.  I'm really getting less optimistic that we'll make the early entry on the first day so if we get there later (say by 10 or so?), where would you go?  On the one day early entry we do have, what would you do?  (Only staying one night).  Or should I throw an 11 year old out of bed at 5:00am, even if he flew in late the night before?  Not sure that would be the best start to the day.  Just in general, I know Minions is critical early in the day so I'm thinking we'd have to save that for Day 2 but which would have longer lines other than that - DA, Hogsmeade, or Kong?


One thing I do not remember about any of my childhood vacations is sleep! I do remember lots of fun, late nights, early mornings, and memories. It's really based on the kid though. If they're one of those that is just NOT happy without a good amount of sleep then definitely let him sleep in OR take a break in the afternoon. If they're easy going and go with the flow I'd try to do it. As mac said he can try to sleep in the car. You can always try to call it an early night! 
On minions. Won't you have EP? So does it really matter when you do it? I've only done minions once so that's not an answer... I'm genuinely asking. 
I would do the other three in the mornings and if you don't get them all done circle back close to closing. I have no opinions on Kong as I haven't been yet. 



marciemi said:


> 4.  Any chance of Hulk being open in a week or should I assume no?


I don't think so. Most people are rumoring September 1 now. Not sure when you're going... They might start doing softs into August, but those are never guaranteed and are often for just a few hours. Not sure if they will since it's just a "Reopening" not a brand new attraction.



marciemi said:


> 5.  How long will it take us to get back to PBH if we want to take a break late afternoon the first day?  If we do so on the second day as well, is there somewhere by the pool to take a quick shower and change?  (Assuming we've checked out).


It took us maybe 10-15 minutes depending if we had to wait on the boat or not. I'd even reach to say only 5, but it was probably 10. It's a very nice boat ride and I would recommend that. You can walk, but if I remember correctly it took me about 20 minutes speed walking. That was a long time ago though.... I hear there's a short cut. I've never taken it.



marciemi said:


> 6.  I need to buy lanyards somewhere, right?  Are the ones there durable plastic that actually hold up?  I've bought several of the WDW ones and the plastic part that holds your tickets always seems to break off (rip), even when I add some packing tape to it.  If Uni ones are the same (lack of) quality, I'll just reuse old ones but otherwise I think they'd make a good souvenir for the nephew if I don't have to worry about him losing his ticket/EP.


I always take people into the big universal store as soon as you go through the gates. There is a big store at city walk and there are also stores on site at the hotel. I just always do the one at universal out of habit. Not sure of the selection at the hotels. I've never had a problem with the universal plastic pouch. Well, one I did. It was from 2005 and this year it finally dry rotted and broke. I've been using it as a loaner for my non-universal savy friends until they get their own. I have heard you can ask someone who sells lanyards nicely and they will give you an extra pouch if yours breaks. I'm not kind with my lanyards. I get them stuck on things, smushed, thrown, etc. I've never had a problem! I did buy some military backs for my pins because I did have a problem with those staying put. They have character lanyards and plain universal lanyards. The plain ones are cheaper and smaller. The character ones can be longer. Not sure how tall he is! At 11 I'm sure he'll have no problem as I don't....



marciemi said:


> 7.  Is it safe to buy nephew's ticket from Undercover Tourist if it saves me $20 over the online Universal ticket directly?  If his is then just a printed page, is there any way to swap it for a smaller ticket that will fit in his lanyard (either at a park ticket office or at PBH)?
> 
> Anything else I'm not thinking of?  Sorry to have so many questions - thanks all!


[/QUOTE]

I can't help you here. I hope you all have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> But he said 2 of the days are not valid for the code
> Thought staying at Cbay would be less of a hassle of creating 3 ressies at SF


Not valid for the PIN code. It is valid for the APH rate no need for three ressies. The APH rate was $129 per night for his entire stay. 
The pin code lowered a few nights a bit, but increased the other nights so per his post earlier he just booked the APH rate at SF for I'm assuming $129 a night as that's what we talked about yesterday. Cabana Bay was also $129 a night for APH so it only made sense to go with the new SF.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, will be glad when this week is done & over bleech

Had crown on un-root canal'd tooth fall out yet again. So glad I only had to wait a day to be seen.  Showed pics of my son's arms/back to the office manager who is dentists wife.  Used to be a nurse at our area's burn hospital.  Told me he had to seen again ASAP.  Blisters were huge, half the size of a hard boiled egg and infected.  The prescribed him handful of stuff and instructed him to slather himself with the silvadene.  Guess he wasn't using quite enough but ER had only given him a tube the size of medium toothpaste.  Has two large containers now.  Turned out he was put on a new med and the pharmacy forgot to put the sun sensitivity sticker on it.  Ridiculous IMO.

Hoping mrs bluer is feeing better, weekend off should set her right.

Tink - lol re the DTV dude, some consolation.  Figure it's all good now.  We had to move ours last year since a tree in the woods (owned by utility company) was blocking our view.  They refused our request to have it trimmed, hmmph. Now on a lower roof I have over an addition but it far part of our yard.  Here, they have to be low enough to ground that we can take a broom and scrape off the ice & snow. 

Birthday.  Bash tomorrow, need to make a few things tonight when it's a bit cooler.  They keep promising the humidity is going to drop but IDK about that.



Robo56 said:


> Carole  thank you for the Happy birthday for granddaughter. My daughter-in-law and granddaughter had a spa day then we had a very nice family dinner out for her birthday yesterday evening.  Her friends had a get together for her later in the evening after dinner. She had a wonderful birthday.
> 
> I can't believe she is already 19 and getting ready to start her second year at University. They grow up before you know it.



Aw, sounds like a lovely day! 



RAPstar said:


> Got a new PIN email to my other account for SF and PBH with even LOWER rates. Why can't I have money now??? lol





macraven said:


> But he said 2 of the days are not valid for the code
> Thought staying at Cbay would be less of a hassle of creating 3 ressies at SF



OT best way to snag a pin code is to register for info with them under an alternate email, then link it to your primary so you don't have to keep checking. 

I got the pin code too.  Called and surprised to find even though it's stated as Sunday to Thursday, you can book other days, just wind up paying prevalent rate those days.  Rates are higher on Friday & Saturday than the posted Pincode $ but not by 'that' much.

I have a great rate @ RPH, with the suite upgrade @ $1,040.  Tempting to switch to PBH but the Pincode rate is not Loews qualifying (or at least that was what I was told, also no benefits as to resort credits/upgrades).

I took notes as to my dates 10/6 to 10/10, JIK any interest here

PBH (Garden View)
Pincode GV $183, $318, $318, $183 = $1,128
Vs
SMSM $267, $283, $283, $267 = $1,238
Vs
APH $214, $269, $269, $214 = $1,086

SF (Water View)
$108, $188, $188, $108 = $666
Vs
SMSM $155, $167, $167, $155 = $725
Vs
APH $129, $169, $169, $129 = $670 (a few bucks more than the pin)

Always nice to get a Pincode offer and many loved how they were able to snag great rates with the Cheaptickets & orbitz coupon codes.  Rates can fluctuate for specific codes, especially as the date gets nearer yet I'm torn when I have seen that the pin code is substantially lower than what I find for APH & SMSM rates in the past.  This year they haven't been quite so generous with October dates as far as I can tell.

  It's nice to see a company reward their loyal guests.  Last year I wasn't thrilled to see the Cheaptickets rate come in much lower than what I was paying for my October trip that I had booked far, far in advance.

Watched a resort video today of SF.  Looked very nice to me, will be interesting to see if they pull off the island vibe.  If we weren't staying @ the BWV for 4 nights pre Universal in October with great access to F&W, I'd have lopped off a day to visit with friends @ U our first night since it priced out so low.

For some reason thought they would have a lazy river.  The slide in the pool will be good option for those with kids staying @ RPH to hop on over.  The guest room did look alot smaller in video vs the pictures I've seen.  However, IMO it's a great option for regulars who are concentrating on HHN (and just a few of the ticket rides) over the course of a long weekend.  If I were only staying 2 or 3 nights and especially if I ran into the block out dates for youfirst, would book it!


----------



## macraven

I thought the same thing Keisha
Took a glance at the room size and don't remember if this is correct but maybe 315 sq ft?

Thought the place looked lovely but the rooms looked snug with the furniture
That might be due to the angle of the pics

Hope son heals fine and feels better soon

Have a fun birthday bash and dont eat corn on the cob with the new corn this soon


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I thought the same thing Keisha
> Took a glance at the room size and don't remember if this is correct but maybe 315 sq ft?
> 
> Thought the place looked lovely but the rooms looked snug with the furniture
> That might be due to the angle of the pics
> 
> Hope son heals fine and feels better soon
> 
> Have a fun birthday bash and dont eat corn on the cob with the new corn this soon


Come on over in October and check it out. Not a big rum drinker but will have to check the rum bar out.


----------



## RAPstar

I didn't book different reservations, I just went with the APH rate for the entire weekend, approx $129/night ($119 Thurs/Sun, $139 Fri-Sat)



macraven said:


> I thought the same thing Keisha
> Took a glance at the room size and don't remember if this is correct but maybe 315 sq ft?
> 
> Thought the place looked lovely but the rooms looked snug with the furniture
> That might be due to the angle of the pics
> 
> Hope son heals fine and feels better soon
> 
> Have a fun birthday bash and dont eat corn on the cob with the new corn this soon



I think the website said 321 sq ft


----------



## macraven

Robbie hope you enjoy SF when you stay there 

Won't be long now


----------



## RAPstar

I'm sure the hotel will be fine, it's doing HHN without express i'm worried about lol


----------



## macraven

I thought you were buying ROF + 
Changing things around for the budget?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> I thought you were buying ROF +
> Changing things around for the budget?



Possibly. Idk. I may just pay part of my rent late since my roommate is cool like that (he owns the condo). But my friend Mike isn't getting express and I think Vicky said she isn't getting it so I won't be alone in line and I'll have 4 nights of HHN.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Possibly. Idk. I may just pay part of my rent late since my roommate is cool like that (he owns the condo). But my friend Mike isn't getting express and I think Vicky said she isn't getting it so I won't be alone in line and I'll have 4 nights of HHN.


_do the holding area and that way you will be able to knock off two houses without any waits.
by the time you are done with the 2, go to the next house that opens at 6:30.
should be a short line if you are in the first group or two that is i line.

then you only have 6 houses to do and bil and teds.
since you are going more than one night, you can hit the others sooner or later.

i've stood in the regular line before with friends that did not have the express.
i had it, but it was so nice to be able to have long conversations while line waiting for the house.
it's easier for me to be able to talk with someone in a line wait than trying to talk with them as we are walking throughout the park.
you know how loud that gets with screamers near the scare zones.._


----------



## keishashadow

More screaming 'da better when it comes to HHN

Come to think of it, don't think the mr & I have ever done any HHN houses 'alone'.  I wouldn't hesitate to go solo tho, IMO more of a community experience than day time visit to the parks.


----------



## macraven

_how could i forget this big announcement i have.


we got rain yesterday around 9:30
a good 45 minutes of it.
not a gusher but a steady regular rain and no lightening or thunder.

and with the first fall of the rain, DISH went out.
no tv for that 45 minute period.
_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _how could i forget this big announcement i have.
> 
> 
> we got rain yesterday around 9:30
> a good 45 minutes of it.
> not a gusher but a steady regular rain and no lightening or thunder.
> 
> and with the first fall of the rain, DISH went out.
> no tv for that 45 minute period._


I bet you didn't mind one bit did you?


----------



## macraven

Sunday



I remembered!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered!



All day

Some idjit turned off the ice maker - me .  Did same thing on 4th of July. Turns out it would've been easier to find a pot of gold than bags of ice that day. 

Do hope Pokemon is fixed today, the outcry over being shut out of the hunt, is still ringing in my .


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, I guess I should have made that smaller.

Hello all.  Yes, that very noisy, sounds like you are hovering over my house at 4:30am today, I hate you.  Let's just say, I have been awake for hours.

Stinks that you have no ice Keisha.  It is 68 percent humidity, with 80 degrees already.  Steamy day, and two raggedy teens have just awaken.  Time to cook a nice breakfast.  Little one will probably have soup and some of the hash browns.  Older one will eat the eggs, hash browns, muffin, and both will eat the bacon too.

Have an awesome day!  Time to tie my hair up.  Hot, anyone?  And yay for Mac, rain made an appearance.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wow I missed a lot being sick. I'm doing better now. Thanks for all the well wishes. 
Janet I hope your son is doing better. 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Glad mac got rain.

Glad you're feeling better MrsB.

Happy Sunday homies


----------



## macraven

Great to hear Mrs bluer is feeling better

Yes Vicki now we are only need 9 inches of rain more to get out of the drought

Any day that it happens will be fine for me


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all hope everyone is having a good Sunday.  We met with my DS & DIL for coffee this morning - they landed back from Florida about 7am here.  They've had a good time.  Best weather than we've had for weeks so we've been sat enjoying the sunshine in the garden this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

RFF I'm sure you had a lovely visit with the kids
They were still probably excited from their holiday 

Finally you are having Good weather !

I looked and see we will have 6 days coming up this week with 4 of them at 99 and 2 days at 100

But no rain....
I'm going to do a nude rain dance and see what happens
Don't call the po po on me


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon Dark Siders! Last night my DD and I went to a benefit ghost tour for a local victim of domestic violence and had a blast! I went to school with the ghost tour guy and have been on his tours before. He is so full of energy and tells such great stories that we didn't even realize how late it was when we finished. DD and I were so wide awake that we went on one final PokemonGo pass at our river front. 

Now to play catch up


----------



## SharkyGoddess

PIN question... are y'all getting those through the OU site or through Loews?


----------



## RAPstar

OU for me, Miss Sharky


----------



## SharkyGoddess

and another question... how do I connect my Loews rewards to my reservation?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> OU for me, Miss Sharky


Thank ya!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> All day
> 
> Some idjit turned off the ice maker - me .  Did same thing on 4th of July. Turns out it would've been easier to find a pot of gold than bags of ice that day.
> 
> Do hope Pokemon is fixed today, the outcry over being shut out of the hunt, is still ringing in my .



Lol......no ice!!! Lost without it in our house.........although my mother is still bemused we buy ice!! She reminds me we can make it easily.......lol......

Mac has rain........yay...........

Ladies, will reply to emails hopefully tomorrow.......yep, emails gone again! Least I have Internet..........



Like RFF we have had a glorious day........warm and sunny and even needed sun cream! Sat in the garden and just chilled out.......moving between shade under the gazebo and sitting in sunshine.......so lovely after the weather we've been having..........To be gorgeous tomorrow and Tuesdsay then not sure.........but glad it's going to be nice tomorrow..........

Went go karting and Raleigh driving yesterday for the day.......Kyle brought 2 uni buddies along and then we went out for dinner with them..........fun day.......even got my butt in the cars! Fantastic time........

Janet.........didn't buy fake tanner, but bought a Loreal product called summer body........like a moisturiser but slowly builds colour.......wasn't sure at first........but wow.......arms and legs are brown as berries..........never had such a good tan in all my life! And no fake tan marks anywhere including bedding..........success! Then I noticed the family picture they take for graduation won't show legs.........lol........well, I'll have brown arms anyway......short sleeved dress though. 

Think a group of us, parents included are going out for a meal after the ceremony tomorrow......apparently it's booked and we just need to turn up. 


Grumpy moan of the day..........folks that know everything or think they know everything, and have had every medical condition under the sun more than you have...........

Hope everyone had a great Sunday............


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Lol......no ice!!! Lost without it in our house.........although my mother is still bemused we buy ice!! She reminds me we can make it easily.......lol......
> 
> Mac has rain........yay...........
> 
> Ladies, will reply to emails hopefully tomorrow.......yep, emails gone again! Least I have Internet..........
> 
> 
> 
> Like RFF we have had a glorious day........warm and sunny and even needed sun cream! Sat in the garden and just chilled out.......moving between shade under the gazebo and sitting in sunshine.......so lovely after the weather we've been having..........To be gorgeous tomorrow and Tuesdsay then not sure.........but glad it's going to be nice tomorrow..........
> 
> Went go karting and Raleigh driving yesterday for the day.......Kyle brought 2 uni buddies along and then we went out for dinner with them..........fun day.......even got my butt in the cars! Fantastic time........
> 
> Janet.........didn't buy fake tanner, but bought a Loreal product called summer body........like a moisturiser but slowly builds colour.......wasn't sure at first........but wow.......arms and legs are brown as berries..........never had such a good tan in all my life! And no fake tan marks anywhere including bedding..........success! Then I noticed the family picture they take for graduation won't show legs.........lol........well, I'll have brown arms anyway......short sleeved dress though.
> 
> Think a group of us, parents included are going out for a meal after the ceremony tomorrow......apparently it's booked and we just need to turn up.
> 
> 
> Grumpy moan of the day..........folks that know everything or think they know everything, and have had every medical condition under the sun more than you have...........
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday............


Glad you have had a good weekend - loved the sunshine!  

We're contemplating if we dare think about a quick WDW trip in September or October.  The dates we considered for October no availability for our chosen POFQ.  Availability in September so just need to make sure about cancellation policies in case FIL deteriorates.  Then get DIL check standby flight loads.  Would love to make it but obviously at this time won't get any ADR's etc.


----------



## macraven

Been watching tv about Baton Rouge 
I hope this does not extend to other cities


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Been watching tv about Baton Rouge
> I hope this does not extend to other cities


Not seen any news today - what's happening Mac?


----------



## macraven

6 law enforcement officers ambushed with 3 dead in Baton Rouge Louisiana 

Gov just spoke and president will address the nation shortly


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Glad you have had a good weekend - loved the sunshine!
> 
> We're contemplating if we dare think about a quick WDW trip in September or October.  The dates we considered for October no availability for our chosen POFQ.  Availability in September so just need to make sure about cancellation policies in case FIL deteriorates.  Then get DIL check standby flight loads.  Would love to make it but obviously at this time won't get any ADR's etc.



Was nice to see that big yellow thing in the sky again today.......would be good if you could get away, understand the worries of your FiL though.........



macraven said:


> Been watching tv about Baton Rouge
> I hope this does not extend to other cities



Just seen this right now! Not had tv or internet on all day..........that is a real worry now. Truly awful. We have to worry where all this is going..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> 6 law enforcement officers ambushed with 3 dead in Baton Rouge Louisiana
> 
> Gov just spoke and president will address the nation shortly


Awful awful time.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Been watching tv about Baton Rouge
> I hope this does not extend to other cities


 This world has gone crazy...so glad we have each other here on the SANs.

Prayers for all our boys in blue


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Some idjit turned off the ice maker - me .



Just noticed you used the word idjit.........although being from Scotland I would spell that "eedjit" lol.......same language with a slight difference again........love that word......I use it a lot talking about some folks!!



tink1957 said:


> This world has gone crazy...so glad we have each other here on the SANs.
> 
> Prayers for all our boys in blue



Amen Vicki........those poor police officers and families. Not just today of course. All our boys and girls in blue need our prayers.


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow and @schumigirl ... When I hear igjit I think of Bobby from supernatural. 

I'm so sick and tired of the things happening around the world right now. When is it all going to be so much that everyone just says ENOUGH! 

I we have had thunder and lightning all around us all week. There was a pretty bad storm that hit just north of us. It come on other side and then connected as soon as it passed us. Hit my old neighborhood and knocked down a few trees. Though I've heard daily thunder I've gotten no less than 1 minute of rain a day if that. 
Down at the cape we've had dry conditions and lighting as well. They're very worried about wildfires from the lightning so they've decided to do controlled burns. Apparently they haven't been allowed to do much of that in the last decade so the underbrush has gotten a little out of control.


----------



## buckeev

PLUMB TUCKERED OUT HERE!

#1 son and I are back home after logging a ton of air-miles!...Baltimore was fun...CRABS-CRABS-CRABS! YUMMMM!
Got to "participate" in a couple of real-life protests while there. Incredible pain and anger, but at least these were peaceful. Prayers for our friends in Dallas and Baton Rouge, It's sickening. 

Departed Baltimore..."little side-trip" through Orlando, ('cuz we all know that Orlando is almost a direct stop from Baltimore to Houston!).
Spent almost all of our time at Downtown...errr...Disney Springs. Hit a few of the new joints, including Chef Art Smith's Homecoming...(WOW! That CHICKEN!!!)...and D-Luxe Burger...(WOW! That CHICKEN at ART's...)
D-Luxe was actually pretty good though. Meat needs a little something-something though...like seasoning.
Gage spent about 12 hours playing pinball at various places, mainly Disney Quest, and that was actually my #1 goal on the Orlando trip. Plus scouting out some of the DS eats and attractions for our next trips.

Hit several WDW resorts...just to say we did, and enjoyed most of them. Chef Mickey's was better than ever.


----------



## macraven

Welcome back world travelers !

So you were full of crab, eh


I hope the sign you held in the protest said.....

Homies, all fine, send me money if I go to the pokey


----------



## keishashadow

Other than my dolphin float not surving my sons' rough housing today, everything went off well.  So hot the butter cream icing started to wilt a bit on the cake eek 



SharkyGoddess said:


> PIN question... are y'all getting those through the OU site or through Loews?



UO here too!  Come to think of it haven't seen an email from Loews in some time, other than reservation confirmations



schumigirl said:


> Lol......no ice!!! Lost without it in our house.........although my mother is still bemused we buy ice!! She reminds me we can make it easily.......lol......
> 
> Mac has rain........yay...........
> 
> Ladies, will reply to emails hopefully tomorrow.......yep, emails gone again! Least I have Internet..........
> 
> 
> 
> Like RFF we have had a glorious day........warm and sunny and even needed sun cream! Sat in the garden and just chilled out.......moving between shade under the gazebo and sitting in sunshine.......so lovely after the weather we've been having..........To be gorgeous tomorrow and Tuesdsay then not sure.........but glad it's going to be nice tomorrow..........
> 
> Went go karting and Raleigh driving yesterday for the day.......Kyle brought 2 uni buddies along and then we went out for dinner with them..........fun day.......even got my butt in the cars! Fantastic time........
> 
> Janet.........didn't buy fake tanner, but bought a Loreal product called summer body........like a moisturiser but slowly builds colour.......wasn't sure at first........but wow.......arms and legs are brown as berries..........never had such a good tan in all my life! And no fake tan marks anywhere including bedding..........success! Then I noticed the family picture they take for graduation won't show legs.........lol........well, I'll have brown arms anyway......short sleeved dress though.
> 
> Think a group of us, parents included are going out for a meal after the ceremony tomorrow......apparently it's booked and we just need to turn up.
> 
> 
> Grumpy moan of the day..........folks that know everything or think they know everything, and have had every medical condition under the sun more than you have...........
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Sunday............



Yeas, that's the sort of tanning stuff.  Even first day some color.  That brand is difficult to find here for some reason. I like avon's smell the best, naturally, they discontinued it this year.  Fake bake sorta scares me, you really have to exfoliate first and be careful with the application to avoid streaks.  At times it peels off oddly the week after application too.  Most I know who like a tan do the spray ones but I think the slow build ones do the trick just fine.

Enjoy tomorrow!



buckeev said:


> PLUMB TUCKERED OUT HERE!
> 
> #1 son and I are back home after logging a ton of air-miles!...Baltimore was fun...CRABS-CRABS-CRABS! YUMMMM!
> Got to "participate" in a couple of real-life protests while there. Incredible pain and anger, but at least these were peaceful. Prayers for our friends in Dallas and Baton Rouge, It's sickening.
> 
> Departed Baltimore..."little side-trip" through Orlando, ('cuz we all know that Orlando is almost a direct stop from Baltimore to Houston!).
> Spent almost all of our time at Downtown...errr...Disney Springs. Hit a few of the new joints, including Chef Art Smith's Homecoming...(WOW! That CHICKEN!!!)...and D-Luxe Burger...(WOW! That CHICKEN at ART's...)
> D-Luxe was actually pretty good though. Meat needs a little something-something though...like seasoning.
> Gage spent about 12 hours playing pinball at various places, mainly Disney Quest, and that was actually my #1 goal on the Orlando trip. Plus scouting out some of the DS eats and attractions for our next trips.
> 
> Hit several WDW resorts...just to say we did, and enjoyed most of them. Chef Mickey's was better than ever.



Best sort of trip!  So glad to hear positive comment re Chef Mickey's!  Have a dinner res in a month.  DS insisted we do our character meal there (even paying for it!).  It was pretty darn awful our last go around, probably 10 years ago, haven't been back.


----------



## macraven

Where's my piece of cake?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Where's my piece of cake?


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is, and it's hot. Darn laptop is not working right, doing some kinda massive software update. Ugh is all I have to say.

Yay!  Buckeev and DS had a great time.  Crabbed out indeed.  Glad to hear all went well and the food was awesome.  I too, like Keisha are glad to hear Chef Mickey's was good.  Last time, even the kids have vowed never to return.  The food was awful. At least you are not paying the bill.  A nice chunk of change for all to eat there, I am sure.

Well, thunderstorms, big ones, are in the hunt.  Maybe we'll have rain, maybe not.  Either way, that ball of sun is so bright right now, no hope for my puffy hair or not sweaty clothes.

Here's to a great Monday for all.  May the coffee be hot, and the tea pot just perfect.  Off to make iced tea now.

Good morning!


----------



## keishashadow

Moaning Monday all, think I have a sugar hang-over.  I'm Not an ice cream sort to begin with but picked up a couple of half gallons.  One was chocolate with chocolate-coated peanut butter footballs (DS is a coach) and it had chocolate syrup in it too.  Enough to make one go to the dark side.

Said cake was made with cupcakes.  In theory you'd think it'd be easy to serve.  Not!  They attach the cupcakes in place with a glob of icing, rendering it impossible to hold them without getting hand seriously gooey. I'm all about icing but too messy for me to dive in and grab one.  They apply a thick, solid sheet of icing on top of them that sorta drips down between the cupcakes.   Cannot imagine the mess if purchased for a kids BD party lol. 

Any Star Wars fans here?  Rogue One movie trailer looks encouraging, come on December!

Pouring here. Last night storms rolling thru woke me up via a big lightening strike that I swear rattled the Windows..  Don't see any trees down but a few of my sunflowers look decidedly worse for wear.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha, kids and I are big SW fans.  Trailers seem hopeful, so I am hoping the movie is good.  Last one, the kids thought was okay, but not so excited about the new one quite yet.

HeHe, sugar high.  Yep, icing and hot do not mix.  I had a really nice 5 inch cake with 12 cup cakes from Sam's.  Buttercream icing withstood the hot for DS's graduation party.  Was just the right amount of cake, and reasonable price.  They also did a really good job with the color and writing.  We're done partying until the August birthday bash.  Yeah, my family has a ton of August birthdays.  Little one will be 15 and already told us that she will not drive a Prius if that's the car we will be getting her.  Umm, beggars can't be choosers, or, you can walk.  Actually, since we have a year to decide, we'll have to see what the recommended kid driving cars are.  The expenses never end.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev.........love Crab......in most varieties and flavours! Glad you had nice sideline trip..........

Janet.......melting icing! Can you imagine that cake at an all kids party.........lol.......messy! Glad it went well though.......


We have had a fabulous day. DS looked amazing in his cap and gown. So proud of him. We got seats right at the front of the hall as we were there "early"  was worth it. 

His group was last as they started with the lower degrees and worked up to the Masters degree, but even sitting through all the others was kinda nice. He was so confident walking on stage and loved every second of it.......glad he wasn't nervous........got the perfect picture of him shaking the head guys hand......and of course he saw us and had the biggest smile on his face. 

Spent some time in the hospitality centre chatting to everyone, he was thanking his lecturers and such.......then got professional pics done.......of course it was the hottest day on earth today........it was boiling hot! But pics look good, have to wait for them though........

Then a bunch of us went for a celebratory meal. That was nice and a lot of fun. 

Now back home and reflecting on the day.........it was marvellous! And unbelievably proud of his achievement. 

Melting here though........definitely not a complaint! Beautiful day and tomorrow is to be warmer...........was high 80's today.........


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Schumi.  Such a great achievement for DS.  Glad the day was rain free, even though it was boiling hot. 

Just to say, we're at a high boil right now.  Even been in a dry sauna?  Come on over, we just need to walk outside.


----------



## macraven

Hot here too
At Walmart now


In the next day we will have 99 and the following days at 100

Five days of intense heat 

Ac now fixed for now 
I'll see if it holds later this week


----------



## tinydancer09

My fellow dance teacher and friend asked my opinion of going to WDW the week after nexted. I LOL'd. They're going to the beach and shooting for WDW over fall break. She's got a 2 going on 3 year old and a 7 month old. Think it'd be too hot for them right now despite the whole lack of FP+ and ADR thing. 
What do I love about universal? All I have to do is book a hotel and I'm sitting pretty. I feel like I should be planning more for our September dates at WDW. We don't really do a lot of ADRs though and our FP+ window hasn't opened yet since we're staying off site. I know what dates I'm doing which parks and have for months. 
My sister asked me again what the game plan for the 2 day/1 night at UOR is and I laughed again. I'm probably considered rude at this point.... My answer was "Leave the house no later than 9 and stop at chick fila. Check-in. Go to park. " She seems to be anxious about the lack of planning. She'll figure it out when we get there.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ugh... the heat... it drains me! 

Congrats Schumi on son's graduation! 

TinyD we're doing wdw this fall too and I've only made one ADR and that's for my dd's 21st bday, other than that I'm waiting to make our FP choices (we're staying off site too). We haven't been to wdw for 7 years. I love it, but it's just so rigid with all of the necessary planning.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

aaaaand I'm still having poopy luck getting my HHN reservations


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ugh... the heat... it drains me!
> 
> Congrats Schumi on son's graduation!
> 
> TinyD we're doing wdw this fall too and I've only made one ADR and that's for my dd's 21st bday, other than that I'm waiting to make our FP choices (we're staying off site too). We haven't been to wdw for 7 years. I love it, but it's just so rigid with all of the necessary planning.


I have a disney bible... it has hour by hour what we're supposed to accomplish. I haven''t done that for September yet. 
Whenever we think about a trip I always make an ADR at BOG. We made one for Via Napoli last time but it definitely wasn't needed. We ate at a weird time though... 
It's food and wine when we go so I dont want to make a reservation and then not be hungry...


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, I don't think I have ever felt my SUV float down a road before.  Oh my god, it was raining so hard, even the fastest windshield wipers did not give a clear view.  But, 15 minutes later, kids said no rain at our home.  From where I left, the rain dropped the temp from 96 to 75.  At home, in the 90s still.  Guess the thunderstorm did not like the area around where I work.  Bullseye.

Back to programming.......


----------



## tink1957

Wow Lynne...that sounds scary 

Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Wow, I don't think I have ever felt my SUV float down a road before.  Oh my god, it was raining so hard, even the fastest windshield wipers did not give a clear view.  But, 15 minutes later, kids said no rain at our home.  From where I left, the rain dropped the temp from 96 to 75.  At home, in the 90s still.  Guess the thunderstorm did not like the area around where I work.  Bullseye.
> 
> Back to programming.......


Some SUVs don't like wet roads that's for sure. Glad you made it to work safely!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the wishes Tink and Sharky.  Yeah, it was not a fun ride yesterday.  But, now, even with all the rain, it looks like it never rained.  Was a quick moving storm, that kindly hit when I was on the road.  

A gloriously cooler start to a very sunny morning.  And yes, at 7:01am, I was on the Visa line to get a jump on a food and wine ressie.  All circuits are busy, try again.  So far, have yet to get even a ring.  I'll intermittently try later today.  If I don't get the event I want, not a big deal.   I may even try when it goes open to the public.  So excited, through D23, I get to watch a taping of The Chew.  Should be a fun time.  I've never been to any show that was taping on my vacation.











With that, I've already had a diet pepsi, and ready to see if the tea is ready.  Not sure hot or cold today. Need caffeine.  Morning all!


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on getting the Chew. Lynne...I waited on hold for 75 minutes just to be told no for my Trader Sam's reservation...guess i'll be calling back on the 21st   Are they giving you free admission to Epcot with your chew tickets?  I know that they did last year.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning all! Procrastinating before have to jump in car and head to work-my consulting job so no set start time Gave notice at hospital job yesterday-will still be PRN (as needed only-not in regular schedule). 



keishashadow said:


> *Any Star Wars fans here*? Rogue One movie trailer looks encouraging, come on December!


 Only planned the whole 2 week Orlando trip around star wars weekends last year Managed to get part of 2 weekends in, plus universal. Tried to get 3 by extending on site stay 2 more days but DH finally put his foot down and said no...We did see Frank Oz though.

Congrats on the graduated son @schumigirl 

Hope everyone's AC is working well...gonna be heat index over or very near 100 degrees this week.


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on getting the Chew. Lynne...I waited on hold for 75 minutes just to be told no for my Trader Sam's reservation...guess i'll be calling back on the 21st   Are they giving you free admission to Epcot with your chew tickets?  I know that they did last year.



Trader Sam's reservation?? You need reservations to go there now?


----------



## Lynne G

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on getting the Chew. Lynne...I waited on hold for 75 minutes just to be told no for my Trader Sam's reservation...guess i'll be calling back on the 21st   Are they giving you free admission to Epcot with your chew tickets?  I know that they did last year.



I don't know.  I guess I will get more information as it gets closer.  It's the first time I ever booked something with D23.  I have a military park hopper ticket, so even if I don't get a free admission, I'm okay, no extra cost to enter.  For the other events, I was on hold so long,  I hung up.  I booked a demo at the festival welcome on WDW's website.  I couldn't really book much else, but I may try like you, when the public access opens.  I did see a cheese one that I could also book, but the times weren't good for me.  The phone lines were crazy.  Good luck getting Trader's Sam.  That did sound like fun.


----------



## marciemi

Still one more question (sorry!).  If I bought my AP online for Uni, if I go pick it up in advance (to save time that morning), will it activate (and start the 365 days) when I get it at the ticket booth/kiosk?  Or only when I actually enter a park?

Anyone else doing Pokemon go?  Parks are great for them (although I don't really know what I'm doing)!  Heading to Epcot tonight strictly for that reason.  

@tinydancer09 - when exactly are you here?  I'd love to at least meet up and say hi!  Do you have a vague schedule?  It seemed like from what I saw earlier that you'd be here while my son & his GF and another friend from Singapore were all here so I'm pretty sure it'll be hectic but hoping we could work it out somewhere in there!  (Feel free to PM me if that's easier).


----------



## Lynne G

Activated from first use.  I used the kiosk the night before to get my AP, then used it the following morning.  My date of expiration is the day I first entered the park.  I also bought online.  Yay! for getting an AP Marcie.  Also, sounds like a great visit with DS and Singapore friends.  Busy fall for all of us.


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> Trader Sam's reservation?? You need reservations to go there now?


It's a special behind the scenes tour for F& W, includes mixology lesson & food...hopefully lots of cocktails 
It's on our last day so it would be a great way to end our trip.  

It also ends about an hour before our ME pickup time so it will be cutting it close.


----------



## keishashadow

Driving by before I head up to nursing home to crack some heads together.  They are dropping the ball on my mom, big time.



SharkyGoddess said:


> aaaaand I'm still having poopy luck getting my HHN reservations



Eek hotel or dining?



tinydancer09 said:


> I have a disney bible... it has hour by hour what we're supposed to accomplish. I haven''t done that for September yet.
> Whenever we think about a trip I always make an ADR at BOG. We made one for Via Napoli last time but it definitely wasn't needed. We ate at a weird time though...
> It's food and wine when we go so I dont want to make a reservation and then not be hungry...



Via Napoli usually a tough grab, you were lucky



Lynne G said:


> Wow, I don't think I have ever felt my SUV float down a road before.  Oh my god, it was raining so hard, even the fastest windshield wipers did not give a clear view.  But, 15 minutes later, kids said no rain at our home.  From where I left, the rain dropped the temp from 96 to 75.  At home, in the 90s still.  Guess the thunderstorm did not like the area around where I work.  Bullseye.
> 
> Back to programming.......



OMG glad ur ok



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the wishes Tink and Sharky.  Yeah, it was not a fun ride yesterday.  But, now, even with all the rain, it looks like it never rained.  Was a quick moving storm, that kindly hit when I was on the road.
> 
> A gloriously cooler start to a very sunny morning.  And yes, at 7:01am, I was on the Visa line to get a jump on a food and wine ressie.  All circuits are busy, try again.  So far, have yet to get even a ring.  I'll intermittently try later today.  If I don't get the event I want, not a big deal.   I may even try when it goes open to the public.  So excited, through D23, I get to watch a taping of The Chew.  Should be a fun time.  I've never been to any show that was taping on my vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that, I've already had a diet pepsi, and ready to see if the tea is ready.  Not sure hot or cold today. Need caffeine.  Morning all!



Love the chew.  I called @ 7 am was told neither chew or trader Sam's premium dining thing inputed.  An hour Later still w/CM on same call arrgh said to call back on 21st.  

Waiting for a phone call, hoped on DIS for a bit.  Imagine how happy I was to find out they inputed TS event a bit later in to the system.  By the time I called back @ 9 am , Percentage of Disney visa spots are gone, told to call back on 21st.  

Groundhog Day, same crap as SWW last summer w/special event bookings.  My turn this time to get the worm I guess.  

Stalked the chew website last year trying to score the tix @ Ep but missed out.  Don't do D23 so that let me out there.  I just have base 'free' one via DVC.  Did see a pkg offered if I upgrade. but DH would likely do murder if he found out what I spent on it lol.



RAPstar said:


> Trader Sam's reservation?? You need reservations to go there now?



Almost wish they would have certain % for reservations @ WDW. 

It truly doesn't have the same vibe we love @ DLH but pretty cool none the less.   I do think kids should be long gone well before 8 pm there.  Place is small, they get bored and for some reason many Disney peeps think it's perfectly ok to let their kids go free-range in restaurants and bars.

No, res not required, it's a F&W event, think there's just 2 of them thus far...the only one I really wanted to book.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Dinning Keisha... I'm either too far out or Fins is just that booked *grump face*


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Keisha I hope you get them straightened out for your mom!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck helping your mom out Keisha.  That's disappointing they dropped the ball on her.  Crack heads indeed.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Still one more question (sorry!).  If I bought my AP online for Uni, if I go pick it up in advance (to save time that morning), will it activate (and start the 365 days) when I get it at the ticket booth/kiosk?  Or only when I actually enter a park?
> 
> Anyone else doing Pokemon go?  Parks are great for them (although I don't really know what I'm doing)!  Heading to Epcot tonight strictly for that reason.
> 
> @tinydancer09 - when exactly are you here?  I'd love to at least meet up and say hi!  Do you have a vague schedule?  It seemed like from what I saw earlier that you'd be here while my son & his GF and another friend from Singapore were all here so I'm pretty sure it'll be hectic but hoping we could work it out somewhere in there!  (Feel free to PM me if that's easier).


I will be at universal the one night of September 17 and in the parks 17/18. We switch to our condo at Disney on the 19th and will be in parks at WDW the 19-22. Head home the 23. 
October: I'm hoping to be at the parks at UOR October 9-11. I might potentially come in a night early and stay at SF to check it out before my friend comes in and meet lots of the people heading home on the 9th. However, this reservation relies heavily on if my friend can get comp tickets from her cousin who works at UOR and if she'll have money for the room. 
November: I'll be there November 15-18 for my best friends big first trip and birthday. We'll be at RPR. We'll also be doing the Fantastic Beasts Premiere


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> I will be at universal the one night of September 17 and in the parks 17/18. We switch to our condo at Disney on the 19th and will be in parks at WDW the 19-22. Head home the 23.
> October: I'm hoping to be at the parks at UOR October 9-11. I might potentially come in a night early and stay at SF to check it out before my friend comes in and meet lots of the people heading home on the 9th. However, this reservation relies heavily on if my friend can get comp tickets from her cousin who works at UOR and if she'll have money for the room.
> November: I'll be there November 15-18 for my best friends big first trip and birthday. We'll be at RPR. We'll also be doing the Fantastic Beasts Premiere


What parks will you be at Sept 19-22?  Have you done FPP's yet?  (Or am I a couple days too early?)  Hitting Air Supply at all the 19th or 20th?  (I will for sure be at all 6 concerts those days if you are!).  Let me know your Sept schedule when you know it as I'll likely be in the Disney parks either myself or with my friend all those days but don't know all our schedules yet.  (Promise I won't crash your trip but would be fun to meet you in person, even if briefly).  Otherwise we'll for sure catch up in October and/or November.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Almost wish they would have certain % for reservations @ WDW.
> 
> It truly doesn't have the same vibe we love @ DLH but pretty cool none the less.   I do think kids should be long gone well before 8 pm there.  Place is small, they get bored and for some reason many Disney peeps think it's perfectly ok to let their kids go free-range in restaurants and bars.
> 
> No, res not required, it's a F&W event, think there's just 2 of them thus far...the only one I really wanted to book.



I agree. I love the DLH TS, but the one at Poly was just kinda meh, except for the re-purposed Uh Oha stature, which is the only thing I miss from the re-do of Tiki room. 

Ugh, now I wanna go back to DLH. I arrived before Mike when we went in December so I went to TS to wait for him and had 3 drinks. Can I say that drunk Disneyland is kinda fun?? lol Or drunk meeting characters in the hotel lobby, lol. 



tinydancer09 said:


> I will be at universal the one night of September 17 and in the parks 17/18. We switch to our condo at Disney on the 19th and will be in parks at WDW the 19-22. Head home the 23.
> October: I'm hoping to be at the parks at UOR October 9-11. I might potentially come in a night early and stay at SF to check it out before my friend comes in and meet lots of the people heading home on the 9th. However, this reservation relies heavily on if my friend can get comp tickets from her cousin who works at UOR and if she'll have money for the room.
> November: I'll be there November 15-18 for my best friends big first trip and birthday. We'll be at RPR. We'll also be doing the Fantastic Beasts Premiere



Aw, we'll just be missing each other. I land at MCO on the 22nd, and head straight to UOR. Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow Really? Our reservations were either at 3 or 4, but the restaurant was mostly empty. I must add this was also mid-May. There were hardly any reservations left on the app (I even checked that day and there were none) but the restaurant was not


marciemi said:


> What parks will you be at Sept 19-22?  Have you done FPP's yet?  (Or am I a couple days too early?)  Hitting Air Supply at all the 19th or 20th?  (I will for sure be at all 6 concerts those days if you are!).  Let me know your Sept schedule when you know it as I'll likely be in the Disney parks either myself or with my friend all those days but don't know all our schedules yet.  (Promise I won't crash your trip but would be fun to meet you in person, even if briefly).  Otherwise we'll for sure catch up in October and/or November.


I'm not sure what Air supply is....
And no I can't do FP+ reservations yet as I'm staying off site. Will be about a month before I can do those.
Monday 19 we have Keys to the Kingdom tour and then heading to DHS. 
Tuesday 20 we'll be at MK all day. 
Wednesday 21 (my birthday) we'll be at EPCOT 
Thursday 22 we'll be at AK. 

The bad thing is on the September trip I will be with my sister who is freaked out by my even talking to people online. She's not big into going out on dates with people you don't know, meeting up with people  you don't know, etc. She would probably flip her top if I said "hey I have some friends I'd like to meet the in the parks one day." As much as I'd love to I also don't want my sister to flip out on me and cause a big commotion. That's why I'm having to schedule a night by myself in October for that potential. My sister likes to live in fear of things, I choose not to.  :/
However, if it works out that we happen to be at the same food cart at the same time I might can convince her for a quick drive by drink with someone  I'm trying to broaden her horizons... slowly but surely!!! haha! And after all it is MY birthday trip right?


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> @keishashadow Really? Our reservations were either at 3 or 4, but the restaurant was mostly empty. I must add this was also mid-May. There were hardly any reservations left on the app (I even checked that day and there were none) but the restaurant was not
> 
> I'm not sure what Air supply is....
> And no I can't do FP+ reservations yet as I'm staying off site. Will be about a month before I can do those.
> Monday 19 we have Keys to the Kingdom tour and then heading to DHS.
> Tuesday 20 we'll be at MK all day.
> Wednesday 21 (my birthday) we'll be at EPCOT
> Thursday 22 we'll be at AK.
> 
> The bad thing is on the September trip I will be with my sister who is freaked out by my even talking to people online. She's not big into going out on dates with people you don't know, meeting up with people  you don't know, etc. She would probably flip her top if I said "hey I have some friends I'd like to meet the in the parks one day." As much as I'd love to I also don't want my sister to flip out on me and cause a big commotion. That's why I'm having to schedule a night by myself in October for that potential. My sister likes to live in fear of things, I choose not to.  :/
> However, if it works out that we happen to be at the same food cart at the same time I might can convince her for a quick drive by drink with someone  I'm trying to broaden her horizons... slowly but surely!!! haha! And after all it is MY birthday trip right?


Lol.  Sorry!  Well, I'll keep you updated on my plans as well and if that "coincidental" drink works out, then great!  I do know on Monday and Tuesday I'll be meeting my Singapore friend for lunch (at Uni Monday and somewhere at Disney - probably not in a park - Tuesday) then hitting Epcot for Air Supply both evenings (they're a band.  Sigh.  You young'uns!).  

Wednesday (Happy Birthday!) it looks like we might be at Epcot for a bit that afternoon (my friend is far closer to your age than mine) but Thu looks like Epcot all day so Wed might be the best possibility if it works.  My friend also has another (male, younger) friend here in Orlando who will be meeting her a lot so I will make so to leave them alone when I'm being a third wheel.    So I have all the plans but not sure how many of them I'll be there for - especially since she's far more the "7am until they throw me out of the parks at midnight" type.  

Thanks - we'll keep in touch and shoot for October if that's better.


----------



## RAPstar

@marciemi not all of us young un's. I know who Air Supply is. But for some reason I always get them confused with Paul McCartney's "other" band (Wings?).


----------



## macraven

I think about the movie Airheads, where the characters are taking over  the radio station to play their demo 
And joe says 
Air supply .........


My thoughts also


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Lol.  Sorry!  Well, I'll keep you updated on my plans as well and if that "coincidental" drink works out, then great!  I do know on Monday and Tuesday I'll be meeting my Singapore friend for lunch (at Uni Monday and somewhere at Disney - probably not in a park - Tuesday) then hitting Epcot for Air Supply both evenings (they're a band.  Sigh.  You young'uns!).
> 
> Wednesday (Happy Birthday!) it looks like we might be at Epcot for a bit that afternoon (my friend is far closer to your age than mine) but Thu looks like Epcot all day so Wed might be the best possibility if it works.  My friend also has another (male, younger) friend here in Orlando who will be meeting her a lot so I will make so to leave them alone when I'm being a third wheel.    So I have all the plans but not sure how many of them I'll be there for - especially since she's far more the "7am until they throw me out of the parks at midnight" type.
> 
> Thanks - we'll keep in touch and shoot for October if that's better.


Haha oh! I thought you were talking about a place not the band. I thought someone else was going to be there while I was there... Bodeans or something. 
OHH I've unconfused myself now. Air Supply will be there Monday and Tuesday and Bodeans will be there Wednesday. I don't have any idea who Bodeans is though. 

Excuse my confusion. I've felt weird all week. I'm stuck between not feeling well enough to keep food on my stomach and having low blood sugar that also makes me feel weird. I've also had a tension headache going on 5 days.. it broke for a few hours yesterday, but it seems to be back today. My brain isn't real sharp right now. I haven't even read through all the posts on here... only ones I'm tagged in because I can't seem to focus on much so I'm saving it for work emails. 

Have a friend coming into town tonight that I haven't seen in a few years. We were best friends in middle/high school until she moved down to Florida. We'd see each other once every year or so. Now it's getting further and further in between because she was in PT school. She's in Tally taking her boards today though so she's driving up to stay the night. Thursday I leave to head down to the coast for a week. First time I've been there in 2 months... AND mom said we HAVE to go to PC to buy things for the new house because she has "nothing." So if you don't hear from me much in the next few days that's why.... I'll probably be around tomorrow though.


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> Haha oh! I thought you were talking about a place not the band. I thought someone else was going to be there while I was there... Bodeans or something.
> OHH I've unconfused myself now. Air Supply will be there Monday and Tuesday and Bodeans will be there Wednesday. I don't have any idea who Bodeans is though.
> 
> Excuse my confusion. I've felt weird all week. I'm stuck between not feeling well enough to keep food on my stomach and having low blood sugar that also makes me feel weird. I've also had a tension headache going on 5 days.. it broke for a few hours yesterday, but it seems to be back today. My brain isn't real sharp right now. I haven't even read through all the posts on here... only ones I'm tagged in because I can't seem to focus on much so I'm saving it for work emails.


I haven't heard of Bodeans either.  I'll stop trying to confuse you then and figure stuff out late - hope you feel better soon!  Anything useful to take for it?  Excedrin usually works for me but I hate the caffeine this late in the day.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> @marciemi not all of us young un's. I know who Air Supply is. But for some reason I always get them confused with Paul McCartney's "other" band (Wings?).



Lol.......as I hate the Beatles with a passion, I can only listen to the "other" band........but only really like his Mull of Kintyre song as I'm not really a fan of him anyway.........he irritates me a lot.

I do like Air Supply and obviously not young.........Robbie, you obviously know music.......now I'm singing "all out of love".......good job we have nobody around us.......lol........


Thanks for the good wishes for son graduating.........


We have been melted today..........almost 100F in our garden..........was actually too hot to sit out. But glorious now, high 80's and sitting outside in garden.........sipping Chardonnay..........nice way to spend the evening.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> I haven't heard of Bodeans either.  I'll stop trying to confuse you then and figure stuff out late - hope you feel better soon!  Anything useful to take for it?  Excedrin usually works for me but I hate the caffeine this late in the day.


I don't think you're the one confusing. I think I'm confusing myself!!! 
Well since I'm not feeling much into eating I hate taking medicine.... I already have acid reflux and don't want to give my body another reason to give me an ulcer. 
I need to get some Excedrin tension headache. All we have is migraine which doesn't seem to touch this type of headache. Peppermint oil seems to help quite a bit surprisingly. I also have started seeing a massage therapist. I actually went 6 weeks without a headache after seeing her weekly for 3 weeks. However, it's $85 every time I walk in the door. I pay for a 70 minute session and she usually goes 90 because of how bad my trigger points are and how stiff all my upper body is... However, $85 a week is kind of out there. I need to start going every other week, but finding the time is also hard. It's been the best thing so far though and it's drug free which is nice. I already take so many medicines for my allergies and other stuffs. I am wondering if it's allergy generated right now though. My antihistamine seems to not be working as well has it has which is probably because I've been on it for over a year. However, none of the others seem to be working either. Last time I tried to take allegra I started breaking out in hives daily. Yikes. 
I'm just a purple dinosaur...


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Moaning Monday all, think I have a sugar hang-over.  I'm Not an ice cream sort to begin with but picked up a couple of half gallons.  One was chocolate with chocolate-coated peanut butter footballs (DS is a coach) and it had chocolate syrup in it too.  Enough to make one go to the dark side.
> 
> Said cake was made with cupcakes.  In theory you'd think it'd be easy to serve.  Not!  They attach the cupcakes in place with a glob of icing, rendering it impossible to hold them without getting hand seriously gooey. I'm all about icing but too messy for me to dive in and grab one.  They apply a thick, solid sheet of icing on top of them that sorta drips down between the cupcakes.   Cannot imagine the mess if purchased for a kids BD party lol.
> 
> Any Star Wars fans here?  Rogue One movie trailer looks encouraging, come on December!
> 
> Pouring here. Last night storms rolling thru woke me up via a big lightening strike that I swear rattled the Windows..  Don't see any trees down but a few of my sunflowers look decidedly worse for wear.


We've had a few cakes like that at my sisters work and they weren't super messy. They were kept in cool temps though. They did have a little extra icing on the sides, but nothing crazy and not lickable. We get them from publix... their frosting is so light and airy.. maybe thats the difference. Or maybe it's just the heat! Haha My buttercream does not like the heat at all. 



Lynne G said:


> Wow, I don't think I have ever felt my SUV float down a road before.  Oh my god, it was raining so hard, even the fastest windshield wipers did not give a clear view.  But, 15 minutes later, kids said no rain at our home.  From where I left, the rain dropped the temp from 96 to 75.  At home, in the 90s still.  Guess the thunderstorm did not like the area around where I work.  Bullseye.
> 
> Back to programming.......


I know that feeling all too well, but I drive a civic. We've been getting some crazy rain storms lately. Pouring on one side of the neighborhood, not on another. We'd even had a few roadways wash out this summer. I'm glad you made it where you were going safely!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> I agree. I love the DLH TS, but the one at Poly was just kinda meh, except for the re-purposed Uh Oha stature, which is the only thing I miss from the re-do of Tiki room.
> 
> Ugh, now I wanna go back to DLH. I arrived before Mike when we went in December so I went to TS to wait for him and had 3 drinks. Can I say that drunk Disneyland is kinda fun?? lol Or drunk meeting characters in the hotel lobby, lol.
> 
> Aw, we'll just be missing each other. I land at MCO on the 22nd, and head straight to UOR. Hope you have a great trip!!


Oh I know! I was trying to figure out a good way to potentially get you some FL res tickets for HHN... As the website says that I can purchase up to 5-6 FL tickets for friends. However, I'm just not sure how to go about doing it and getting them to you. Esp since I'm a rule follower and I'd be super worried you get to the ticket line and they ask for FL residency. I guess if FL res buys the tickets and go with those friends they'd be there to prove it... idk I'm a rule follower! I wish I were going to be there a few days later so I could help you out though. I know it helps to save money in every way possible. (I thought of this when Mac asked about ROF tickets. I then saw a florida resident offer of 30$ off tickets with coke UPC. )


----------



## macraven

Neighbors around me buy UO Flo tixs a lot and send them to their friends

None of them said the peeps had to prove residency to use Flo tickets
They had no issues with it

Ga residents are allowed Flo rate tixs


----------



## keishashadow

Tink I see I'm not only one who went down in TS Flames today.  So which # do you think is best to call on Thursday.  I wait until 7 sharp.  Wonder if it's worth trying just a bit earlier to get thru all the # punching.

Andy - yes DLH's version is 100% better and drinks are stronger lol.  Not to mention the real CMs who hang there after their shifts are mighty cool dudes with which to hoist a cold one.  

I made some headway @ the home today.  Wishes are written and in the file.  Now to keep an eagle eye on things.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I made some headway @ the home today.  Wishes are written and in the file.  Now to keep an eagle eye on things.



Glad to hear it..........awful to have to be worried like that!


----------



## RAPstar

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh I know! I was trying to figure out a good way to potentially get you some FL res tickets for HHN... As the website says that I can purchase up to 5-6 FL tickets for friends. However, I'm just not sure how to go about doing it and getting them to you. Esp since I'm a rule follower and I'd be super worried you get to the ticket line and they ask for FL residency. I guess if FL res buys the tickets and go with those friends they'd be there to prove it... idk I'm a rule follower! I wish I were going to be there a few days later so I could help you out though. I know it helps to save money in every way possible. (I thought of this when Mac asked about ROF tickets. I then saw a florida resident offer of 30$ off tickets with coke UPC. )



Oh don't worry. I have a power pass, and Mike has a AP as well, so I'll probably log into his account to buy mine to be safe, or call UO and see if they will let me buy it over the phone since I have proof I bought the AP but haven't activated it yet. But he is also a FL resident, but I believe the AP ones are cheaper


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Oh don't worry. I have a power pass, and Mike has a AP as well, so I'll probably log into his account to buy mine to be safe, or call UO and see if they will let me buy it over the phone since I have proof I bought the AP but haven't activated it yet. But he is also a FL resident, but I believe the AP ones are cheaper


Yeah I didn't even think about that...... Headache cloud. Serious stuff.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Tink I see I'm not only one who went down in TS Flames today.  So which # do you think is best to call on Thursday.



Yep, I went down right with you...I was able to get through on the tour # right away so I think I'll use that next time. It's 407-939-8687, good luck.  Which day are you shooting for?


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Yep, I went down right with you...I was able to get through on the tour # right away so I think I'll use that next time. It's 407-939-8687, good luck.  Which day are you shooting for?



Good question!  I had read somewhere on a blog or another forum that the TS was being extended to every Wednesday.  CM said Nope, 10/5 is last one...that would be the one for us.  Maybe it was a mirage lol

I tried the tour# the 2nd time, took longer on hold but call shorter if that makes sense.  Doesn't take long to say so sad, too bad in one's best princess'y tone.

Thursday one day I don't have to wake early this week.  Not sure if I'm going with today's strategy of calling in @ 7 am sharp and risk being told again it's not in the system to book (not sold out, just not book able). Or wait until 8 am.  What are you going to do?


----------



## tink1957

I'm going to get up early again and call the tour #, hoping for the best.  I have the day off so I will call again if I don't get it at first.  I'm afraid that since there are so few days that it's offered it will sell out quickly.  I can only go on 9/28 so it's that or nothing.


----------



## RAPstar

Anyone else watch the Scream series? I love it! I got to meet one of the writers recently, Steve Yockey. He also writes plays, and my favorite local company produced two of them in repertory and did a reading of a third. He's very talented.


----------



## Squirlz

Man what a day.  We woke up to find our Cowfish expired overnight, Molly's on the you know what and she had to do taxes today.  I'm just trying to stay quiet and off the charts.


----------



## macraven

Wise man
Don't piss Molly off and you will be able to live another day


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

In the middle of torrential downpours and very loud thunder.......wow!!! Looking out to sea is quite spectacular right now.........

Hopefully take away this humidity...........


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> I'm going to get up early again and call the tour #, hoping for the best.  I have the day off so I will call again if I don't get it at first.  I'm afraid that since there are so few days that it's offered it will sell out quickly.  I can only go on 9/28 so it's that or nothing.



Sounds like a plan!  Good luck. Yes, other than the chew tix, probably one of the toughest grabs IM0:  It's new, it's 'relatively' cheap for a premium event, thus far only 2 are scheduled, and space will likely be very limited with maximum occupancy of the lounge set at 51.  Had mused they might do tour/presentation thru the lounge and then recess larger # of guests to meeting areas at the Poly.  No official inside info, just had crossed my mind since it's such a small area.  

Carole - I'm trying to remember if I've ever seen a night storm at sea when on land, don't think so.  Will say spectacular wasn't quite the word I used when watching one from ship cabin a few years back.

Lynne - poor camel, such an under bite. You pay for a few sets of braces and tend to find yourself examining teeth


----------



## macraven

Morning time and Wednesday and another hot day


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Keisha, wasn't me with the camel today, that was Schumi! 

Thanks for the Wednesday reminder Schumi!  Oh, and a brilliant stormy day for ya?  Yep, the quick moving storm I got caught driving in the other day, did lower the humidity.  No matter though, mother nature wants us to bake, so today is a comfortable 92, with humidity in the 30's percent.  A very nice, cool morning.  Tomorrow, 94, and the humidity goes up about 10 percent.  By Friday, 96, and almost 50 percent humidity, the week-end, feels like temps should be over 100 degrees.  Oh joy, I will be sweating it out watching my DD play soccer this week-end.  Going to pack lots of cold water.  That, and I am hoping another parent brings a tent.  I will be seeking out shade, which is usually hard to find around the fields.

So, Keisha and Tink, get those fingers ready, early bird dialing on the ready.  For me, I think I am done.  Villains, Chew bundle, Wishes party, a demo, hoping to get the SW party if they ever get past the end of September.  Was going to do a cheese demo, but for the price, I am going to give it a pass.

Sad to hear the Cowfish is no more.   Sending Molly a hug, Squirlz.











   Morning all!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning

Hey Janet...there are actually 4 dates for TS Sept 21, 28, Oct 5 & 12.  Probably doesn't help us any since it's still very limited seating.

Another hot one today...stay hydrated my friends


----------



## tinydancer09

If they don't post the APH rates for my november dates soon I think I'm going to blow a gasket. 
I'm a very anxious person. Tired of seeing the red text at the top telling me theyre not available. 
Maybe I've checked so many times they think it's going to be a popular time and dont want to release the discounts... lol


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hey Janet...there are actually 4 dates for TS Sept 21, 28, Oct 5 & 12.  Probably doesn't help us any since it's still very limited seating.
> 
> Another hot one today...stay hydrated my friends



You got a day off Vicki?? Don't do too much then if you have..........chill out and relax



Thunderstorm fizzled out quickly..........cooled down slightly thank goodness, feel as if we can breathe again. Very dull, but warm.

Lasagne for dinner tonight, already made, just to reheat in oven and make salad.........

Caught up with housework and ironing today........far too hot really, but needed doing. Time to sit and have a cold drink........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family   having my double mug of coffee this morning . It's hot and humid  . Supposed to be 90 today with 85% humidity. Went out side to pull a few weeds and I was sweating buckets in 5 minutes. Supposed to be near 100 starting tomorrow for next few days.


Schumi will take some of your ocean breeze. Lasagne sounds good to. Sounds like you have been busy with getting all your needed chores for the day done. Now it's Time to kick back and have a glass of wine 

Keisha hope your sons burns are healing. No matter how old your babies are they always need their mom to help them. He is lucky to have such a loving mom 

Morning Tink and Keisha I have been reading the posts on you all trying to get reservations. If I understand them correctly these are presentations that are put on by Disney during their Food and Wine festival.
So you have to make ressies for these presentations and you actually do a cooking class and you eat the things you cook or are they doing the presentations and then you eat the meal and are given a gift bag?

Are these presentations expensive? Seems like they are popular if everyone is having trouble getting their preferred ressie. Is this only at Epcot or is it spread out through Disney World? I have never heard of it before.

Lynne love the coffee Hello Kitties. Take a big umbrella this weekend and stay hydrated.

Hey Mac  stay cool in GA

Cooked up some sugar for the hummingbirds this morning and they are drinking it up.

Egg salad for lunch. Going out for barbecue supper this evening yum.


----------



## Robo56

Found sticky on food and wine festival


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon! Another  here, but at least my HHN dinner plans are made! Now just to wait out the WDW FPs.


----------



## macraven

And which place did you book for Hhn?


----------



## RAPstar

More impotantly, where are you eating? I'm on the fence about doing the scareactor dining. I mean I might as well do it once just for kicks and pics, but I'm not sure.

We slow today. I bored.


----------



## RAPstar

@Robo56 Yes, you can book different lessons or seminars. I did one a few years ago. They all have some sort of theme or common ingredient. Mine was dessert I think? I know it was cream cheese and cranberry quesadillas and white chocolate pumpkin ice cream. The Trader Sam one is about mixing different alcohols and mixers, or I would assume. So maybe no food, but drinks.


----------



## macraven

Robbie I did the sa dining and it was a waste of money
Typical park foods 
Nothing special


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Robbie I did the sa dining and it was a waste of money
> Typical park foods
> Nothing special



Yeah, I figure, but it would be more for the pics. Just like any other character dining


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robbie & Mac, I chose Lombards so I could get the later times... plus I love seafood!


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> Robbie & Mac, I chose Lombards so I could get the later times... plus I love seafood!



I was actually quite surprised how good Lombard's was. Of course, the meal I enjoyed is no longer there lol. They had a lobster mac and cheese when I went and it was really good.


----------



## Lynne G

Is there a ledge?  Now the thread on food and wine says premium package coming.  Oh, that sounds interesting.  As if, I need more to my WDW schedule.  That's why I am going to the Darkside after the mouse.  Ahhh, days of relaxing, and oh, where do I want to eat?  Ressie for later that day, no issue.  I do, however, will still relax with the mouse.  A boat ride to DS will be more relaxing than driving and parking.  May do that for a late night stroll the day I arrive.  Darn SW, not arriving to dinner time.  Either that, or the other direct choice I had was 6:35am.  Ummm, I guess I won't leave to after lunch, and enjoy dinner in Epcot.  Here's hoping it's not too crazy when I get into the park.  And, now 74 days.  EEEK.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> I was actually quite surprised how good Lombard's was. Of course, the meal I enjoyed is no longer there lol. They had a lobster mac and cheese when I went and it was really good.


That sounds sinful! Maybe it will make another appearance.


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar said:


> @Robo56 Yes, you can book different lessons or seminars. I did one a few years ago. They all have some sort of theme or common ingredient. Mine was dessert I think? I know it was cream cheese and cranberry quesadillas and white chocolate pumpkin ice cream. The Trader Sam one is about mixing different alcohols and mixers, or I would assume. So maybe no food, but drinks.



Thanks Robbie for the info


----------



## Monykalyn

Random chicken picture daughter sent me. She was checking her hen out as she's been acting touchy lately

@Lynne G - we always do as early of flights as we can get - well within reason when I do the booking. DH did the booking for Portland and our flight LEFT at 5 am!!! I am all for getting there early but sheesh! OTOH we did get to have a great part of the day ahead of us. He did the same for coming home-8 am flight but we were at SKamania lodge a good 45 minutes away so another very early morning to catch shuttle to airport.  When I could finally sleep in slept for 12 hours!

Need pics of the new and -hopefully-finished Disney springs from ya'll when you go. Miss Pleasure Island...


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh and it is so hot here today when the rain did roll through you could see the STEAM coming off pavement after rain was done!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hey Janet...there are actually 4 dates for TS Sept 21, 28, Oct 5 & 12.  Probably doesn't help us any since it's still very limited seating.
> 
> Another hot one today...stay hydrated my friends



I could do the 12th.  Now really annoyed as the CM I spoke to the 2nd time said I was w-r-o-n-g about the 12th and didn't even bother to check for Disney visa booking availability.

At this point it's a joke trying to find a CM trained properly to book these events.

TS's offering includes:  tour, lunch (no menu I've seen) & mixology presentation

Lynne/Carole - doh, I'm in a fog it seems, sorry. Keep them minions coming

Mony -  is it appropriate to say a chicken is pretty or is that just creepy? Lol

Y'all see the SWA fight issues this afternoon, rather substantial!

Mac - remember Lori from OK?  She posted on FB she's stuck @ MCO trying to head home


----------



## macraven

_i remember lori.
she always was so nice.

is she on an airline that has no more flights out tonight?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 182819 Random chicken picture daughter sent me. She was checking her hen out as she's been acting touchy lately
> 
> @Lynne G - we always do as early of flights as we can get - well within reason when I do the booking. DH did the booking for Portland and our flight LEFT at 5 am!!! I am all for getting there early but sheesh! OTOH we did get to have a great part of the day ahead of us. He did the same for coming home-8 am flight but we were at SKamania lodge a good 45 minutes away so another very early morning to catch shuttle to airport.  When I could finally sleep in slept for 12 hours!
> 
> Need pics of the new and -hopefully-finished Disney springs from ya'll when you go. Miss Pleasure Island...



Our city is considering allowing us city dwellers to raise chickens... I AM DYING! Silky chicks as far as the eye can see!


----------



## RAPstar

Perry Steen said:


> That sounds delicious! What is the name of the coffee maker?



I have no idea, lol. I know Starbucks will make the dirty chai, that's the first place I had one.


----------



## macraven

To perry steen our newest homie 

We love you stopped in and hope you hang with us more

You will never know if Robbie will remember the name of the coffee maker.....


So stick with us in case he does


----------



## Lynne G

Nice chicken picture MonyK.  Some day I will try to get one of the neighbor's ones.  The big girl likes to chase the squirrels that get into the coop.   

Buggy night soccer game.  Now I have a headache.  Ready for bed, and DD is hungry.  Didn't like my left over steak. Cooked just right, medium rare.  Oh well, she will get into something.  Have to kick her off her iPad, I need quiet soon.  Also going to kick the older one off the TV.  He needs to end his game.  Too noisy too.

Ahh, so have a good night.


----------



## RAPstar

This is pretty much it. I don't know if they're cheaper, or if my company would actually pay for a $3000 coffee maker, but I mean, that's what it looks like

http://us.myflavia.com/product/index.jsp?productId=89277956


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Little bit cooler today, but still in the 80`s which is good enough.........

Bought 2 portable air conditioning units yesterday.......unbelievably the woman seemed to be trying to talk us out of buying them......told her not to worry it was our money to spend!!! Weirdest sales pitch ever..........certainly helped us sleep better last night........

No real plans today, got a friend coming to visit tonight, haven't seen her since before I went to NY.........be nice to catch up. So, will do some baking this afternoon I think........if it doesn't get too much hotter!

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## keishashadow

Pixie Dust for Tink & her booking!  I was on the phone @ 7 am.  At first was told it wasn't book able yet again. Instructed her to go in under Products/F&W.  The 5th was solidly booked but I did snag the 12th.  Decided to book a beverage seminar afterwards.  Called back and recording said an 83 minute wait.  No thank you.

I was up early tossing stuff in suitcase for DS, he & swarm of buddies are road-tripping to Myrtle Beach, in one of my cars.  Wheeee

Robo  - thanks, yes middle DS is regrouping nicely with the new antibiotics.  From what I can tell it's minimal scarring.  Goes back to dr today for recheck. Believe he will really have to watch being out in sun going forward.

Carole - bizarre, going to guess the clerk wasn't working on commission. I have friends with central AC who have window units in their bedrooms to get that really icy cool thing going vs using all the energy for whole house.

Andy - a dirty chai just sounds wrong, on different levels haha.  Meant to ask, FB crossover.  Am I tripping or did I see a pic of u with Alan Cummings?!?   He has an upcoming show here-think of the cabaret type? But naturally the last day of our Oct trip wah.

Mac SWA cancelled over 700 flights last evening over computer issues.  Still some issues at Orlando today.  Perhaps some will post their personal experiences on transportation thread here?  You know how I roll...2 hr delay for equipment issues and I'm @ the desk asking for compensation .  Wondering if they are going to do the right thing for everyone who was stuck or try to deem it an act of God ala weather issues.  Not about to plow thru that contract of carriage to try and figure it out.

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/southwest-airlines-reports-system-issues-affecting-flights-at-oia


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies 

Happy happy day...got up at the crack of dawn to book my Trader Sam's special and got it after only a 20 minute wait 

Wish I could go back to sleep but I'm too excited 

Hope keisha was able to get it too.


----------



## Lynne G

Yea, on the news Last night, so many SW flights cancelled.  Last year, remember when they were having computer issues.  That was the day I was flying down.  Thankfully or with luck, I had printed out my boarding pass right before the kiosk crashed.  So, when I got to the gate, anyone who did not have an airport generated boarding pass had to stand in this really long line to get hand written ones.  At least our flight took off about 1/2 hour after scheduled.  Those cancelled flights suck.

HeHe, all done.  Glad to hear your got your TS ressie Tink.  Nice work with that small wait.  Seeing others post on hold for over an hour.  

Kiesha, how'd you fare?  Hope you got TS ressie too.











 and have a great Thursday!


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the wake up minions/Thursday minions! DH up and out early to get to a show. Of course I am awake but too tired to get up right away-finally crawl out of bed to get coffee and find the lil guy camped out on living room floor. He's sound asleep so not sure what that is about.
Keisha-safe travels for your big kid, and yay to burn being better!

and congrats on getting those reservations several of you were pursuing!  I remember the thrill of sweet victory last year when I snagged all our Star Wars Weekends special events/parties/fastpasses we (well, lets face it,* I* wanted-rest of family was along for ride)  Who knew finding new ways to spend outrageous sums of money could be so fun? That mixology thing at TS sounds like lots and lots of fun!  I wonder how hard it is to get to be a Disney CM who take those reservations? I swear the people on these boards know so much more than many cast members-had to walk them through booking Galactic breakfast last year and for adding the kids to my Orbitz booked reservation. Is it a work from home thing??....

Suppose I should be getting ready. First cup of coffee down. Have to shop for weekend float trip after work-Heat advisory through weekend here. Thank heavens we are renting cabins this year instead of tent camping...

TTFN!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> Happy happy day...got up at the crack of dawn to book my Trader Sam's special and got it after only a 20 minute wait
> 
> Wish I could go back to sleep but I'm too excited
> 
> Hope keisha was able to get it too.



Yepper!!! On the 12th.  

I'm wired, we should meet for coffee lol.  I'll bring the bailey's.  

Haven't booked an eat to the beat pkg in over a decade, but don't want to miss out on Blues Travelers.  Have seen in concert in past, sounded great.  Went with Biergarten as it seems to be best value for lunch.  never eaten there as I thought DH would starve, but i do see roast chicken.  My German hates German food...moron...I mean oxymoron.

Mac u like that joint don't you? Need a mini review please! Does the oompah band ever show up for lunch?  Is the pork ham "ham" or is is more of a fresh, pork roast (which he won't touch).  Salads on menu but 'funny' type as he would put it.  Hoping for generic salad offering.  Would think they have good bread options.


----------



## macraven

Came back to add this was I how I felt over the SW cancellation


----------



## Lynne G

So awful for all those with cancelled flights. 

Had to change too.  I thought maybe Mac was referring to the hunt for ressies.
that we got our signals crossed.  See, I need more food Mac.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Yepper!!! On the 12th.
> 
> I'm wired, we should meet for coffee lol.  I'll bring the bailey's.
> 
> Haven't booked an eat to the beat pkg in over a decade, but don't want to miss out on Blues Travelers.  Have seen in concert in past, sounded great.  Went with Biergarten as it seems to be best value for lunch.  never eaten there as I thought DH would starve, but i do see roast chicken.  My German hates German food...moron...I mean oxymoron.
> 
> Mac u like that joint don't you? Need a mini review please! Does the oompah band ever show up for lunch?  Is the pork ham "ham" or is is more of a fresh, pork roast (which he won't touch).  Salads on menu but 'funny' type as he would put it.  Hoping for generic salad offering.  Would think they have good bread options.



The band plays at different schedules times

I make my ressie for 45 minutes before thei show
This way I can graze and just eat desserts when they are on


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, we ate at the German place once, with my kids.  I booked a late lunch, because was much cheaper than dinner.  They did have the band playing, and we had a nice couple at our table.  DS and I ate fine, but I like most German food, and so does DS.  DD, well, picky little one, did eat, but not the amount I would have expected for a buffet. Oh well.  I think you will be fine with finding something to eat.  The beer came in very large glasses, that we all got a kick out of.  

Oh my, we will be record breaking temperatures for the week-end.  Over 100 degrees, and oh so nice humidity to make that 100 plus feel even worse.   Soccer games were moved to later in the day, but I don't think the weather will be much better.  I'm going to pack a thermos and hope for the best.  Need to google if there are any food places near, I can hit in between games.  

I get to watch Blues Traveler.  Shameful thing, I actually think I remember their hit song.  I didn't book any Beats meals.  No matter, at least I get a reserved seat, via that D23 package I booked.  Looked at D23 online the other day, and that package is already sold out.  I am expecting lots of peeps.   Only part of the package I am most tickled about is The Chew.  I hope I get a decent seat.  Being short has some disadvantages. 

Food please?  That breakfast of pie and tea is not doing the trick.


----------



## tinydancer09

Power pass black out dates have been lifted... Just so you all know for informative reasons.

I'm melting... Just for gone loading the car. Not sure why I straightened my hair as I have to swim through the air outside. Taking the dog out and then hitting the road 
Lots of shopping to do before I make it down to the beach tonight. The list keeps growing and my civic doesn't.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Soooo sick of this heat . Triple digits for at least the next two weeks with swampy humidity. I may just stand in the pool and not come out til nightfall!

Yikes those airline cancelations stink! 

Happy planning to every one scoring the rescues and dates they want!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Power pass black out dates have been lifted... Just so you all know for informative reasons.
> 
> I'm melting... Just for gone loading the car. Not sure why I straightened my hair as I have to swim through the air outside. Taking the dog out and then hitting the road
> Lots of shopping to do before I make it down to the beach tonight. The list keeps growing and my civic doesn't.



Happy beachin' !


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yepper!!! On the 12th.
> 
> I'm wired, we should meet for coffee lol.  I'll bring the bailey's.
> 
> Haven't booked an eat to the beat pkg in over a decade, but don't want to miss out on Blues Travelers.  Have seen in concert in past, sounded great.  Went with Biergarten as it seems to be best value for lunch.  never eaten there as I thought DH would starve, but i do see roast chicken.  My German hates German food...moron...I mean oxymoron.
> 
> Mac u like that joint don't you? Need a mini review please! Does the oompah band ever show up for lunch?  Is the pork ham "ham" or is is more of a fresh, pork roast (which he won't touch).  Salads on menu but 'funny' type as he would put it.  Hoping for generic salad offering.  Would think they have good bread options.



We ate there years ago........think our review may be out of date.........lol........we enjoyed it and I'm sure we didn't have to book back then..........well, it was 2007 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Soooo sick of this heat . Triple digits for at least the next two weeks with swampy humidity. I may just stand in the pool and not come out til nightfall
> 
> !



We are a bit cooler today but still humid, which we're not used to here at all.........I feel for you, must be so much worse over there............


Sky looks like it could thunder anytime.......very dark and heavy.......if we have torrential rain doubt my friend will make it tonight.......but maybe stay dry.

Just had homemade jalapeño beef burgers.......plain beef for DS.......they were lovely! Going to have a little coconut ice cream.......lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to the beach TinyD.  

Sounds like a lush dinner Schumi.  yeah, we have thunderstorm threats most afternoon/evenings during the summer.  We'd almost welcome one this week-end.  I'm with Sharky, pool time.  Too bad I'll be road tripping again, all week-end.  No pool for me so far.


----------



## RAPstar

@keishashadow yes you did. His cabaret type show is what I saw. It was really good.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac I can't remember.  Know communal seating of sorts but hoping not long benches without backs that I've experienced elsewhere.  How's those desserts nom?



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, we ate at the German place once, with my kids.  I booked a late lunch, because was much cheaper than dinner.  They did have the band playing, and we had a nice couple at our table.  DS and I ate fine, but I like most German food, and so does DS.  DD, well, picky little one, did eat, but not the amount I would have expected for a buffet. Oh well.  I think you will be fine with finding something to eat.  The beer came in very large glasses, that we all got a kick out of.
> 
> Oh my, we will be record breaking temperatures for the week-end.  Over 100 degrees, and oh so nice humidity to make that 100 plus feel even worse.   Soccer games were moved to later in the day, but I don't think the weather will be much better.  I'm going to pack a thermos and hope for the best.  Need to google if there are any food places near, I can hit in between games.
> 
> I get to watch Blues Traveler.  Shameful thing, I actually think I remember their hit song.  I didn't book any Beats meals.  No matter, at least I get a reserved seat, via that D23 package I booked.  Looked at D23 online the other day, and that package is already sold out.  I am expecting lots of peeps.   Only part of the package I am most tickled about is The Chew.  I hope I get a decent seat.  Being short has some disadvantages.
> 
> Food please?  That breakfast of pie and tea is not doing the trick.



Ok just need to find that schedule, he'll likely get a kick out of that at least. Beer helps everything go down better.  I did book a beer seminar afterwards to sweeten the pot.

What day are you doing Blues Traveler? We'll be there the 5th.  Need to figure out what day to say hey, Marcie too.  Going to try for elusive BoG then I can finalize plans around that.  MNNSHP likely will be 2nd part of WDW stay on 11th.

They are talking 100 degree heat indexes here starting tonight. Doesn't sound right, it's hot here but not that hot yet.  

Btw the chew pkg were gone on day one.  I was going to cave and buy the D23 lol.  Take lots of pictures!  If you have a chance give Clinton a big old squeeze for me lol.  Wouldn't he just have the look on his face afterwards.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Mac I can't remember.  Know communal seating of sorts but hoping not long benches without backs that I've experienced elsewhere.  How's those desserts nom?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok just need to find that schedule, he'll likely get a kick out of that at least. Beer helps everything go down better.  I did book a beer seminar afterwards to sweeten the pot.
> 
> What day are you doing Blues Traveler? We'll be there the 5th.  Need to figure out what day to say hey, Marcie too.  Going to try for elusive BoG then I can finalize plans around that.  MNNSHP likely will be 2nd part of WDW stay on 11th.
> 
> They are talking 100 degree heat indexes here starting tonight. Doesn't sound right, it's hot here but not that hot yet.
> 
> Btw the chew pkg were gone on day one.  I was going to cave and buy the D23 lol.  Take lots of pictures!  If you have a chance give Clinton a big old squeeze for me lol.  Wouldn't he just have the look on his face afterwards.




Yes, the Beats concert I'm going to is on the 5th.  That afternoon, watching the taping of The Chew, concert, then dessert party in France.  HeHe, I am hoping to get even a handshake from any of them.  I will be taking pictures for sure.  

I'm tickled, most of the D23 stuff is on the west coast, and sometimes a short fuse, and well, I am not in a hurry to cross the country.  So, when the tickets opened up at 12 noon our time, for an event I would be able to attend, I grabbed mine.  Doesn't surprise me it sold out fast.  The private ride and food at the ToT in HS, which was another chunk of change that would be later that night, also went on sale the same time and day, but I passed.  It sold out in 10 minutes. Since MK is open to midnight that night, I was going to go there after Illuminations.  Illuminations start at 9pm, so I figure I can still have a few hours at MK.  It's the only day MK magic hours at night are during my stay.  Busy day, but like Mac, I can sleep later. I may even start at MK that morning, as then easy ride via monorail to get to Epcot, either that or I may just stay in Epcot most of the day.  Still tweeking my schedule, as the stupid WDW has changed things around 3 times in the last couple of weeks.  I guess some things set in stone will be on 3 August.  Eeek, that means 60 days away.  LOL


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening (here 7pm) guys.  No rain or thunder here Schumi - for once we've escaped the rain.  Loving the warmth at last and hoping we get some when we go to Devon in August with my DD and the littlies.
Very happy DGS has broken up from school today so we can plan some fun things for him - and some duvet days for him to recuperate.
Doesn't look like we'll get to WDW in September/October as we're just going to have to do something last minute but I'm sure we'll find something x


----------



## Squirlz

@keishashadow We saw tBlues Travelers 6 years ago in Denver.  It was the last night of a 2 week long cross-country MINI Cooper rally and they had a private concert for us.  We shared a blanket with the head honcho of MINI USA and his Wife.  Lots of stories from that trip!


----------



## tink1957

I wish Blues Traveler was playing on my dates...I got Sugar Ray,  I can't recall any of the songs he sings.

Just wanted to watch my mileage turn over...only took me 8 years to get to 2000 posts  and it's only right that it does it here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

tink1957 said:


> I wish Blues Traveler was playing on my dates...I got Sugar Ray,  I can't recall any of the songs he sings.
> 
> Just wanted to watch my mileage turn over...only took me 8 years to get to 2000 posts  and it's only right that it does it here.


Congratulations on your 2,000


----------



## tink1957

Thanks


----------



## macraven

Congrats Vicki!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Mac I can't remember.  Know communal seating of sorts but hoping not long benches without backs that I've experienced elsewhere.
> 
> What day are you doing Blues Traveler? We'll be there the 5th.  Need to figure out what day to say hey, Marcie too.  Going to try for elusive BoG then I can finalize plans around that.  MNNSHP likely will be 2nd part of WDW stay on 11th.


We'll figure out meeting somehow!

We were there recently and most tables are for 8 people but have individual chairs.


----------



## macraven

Marcie did you finally get your family to beirgarten?

That is great

I know when we went, it was not a place 
That you frequent

Hope your fam enjoyed it


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Good evening (here 7pm) guys.  No rain or thunder here Schumi - for once we've escaped the rain.  Loving the warmth at last and hoping we get some when we go to Devon in August with my DD and the littlies.
> Very happy DGS has broken up from school today so we can plan some fun things for him - and some duvet days for him to recuperate.
> Doesn't look like we'll get to WDW in September/October as we're just going to have to do something last minute but I'm sure we'll find something x



More thunder but no more rain........gotten more humid as night has gone on........being beside the sea we usually get a slight breeze.......nothing!

Shame you won't get to Disney in Sept...........but, yeah, you'll get something........



tink1957 said:


> Thanks



Happy 2000 posts Vicki........need to do some more yakking........


Been sat in garden all evening with my friend.........good catchup.......probably won't see her now till before we go to Orlando now.........which is 

8 weeks today.........


Not that I'm counting 

Tomorrow is grocery shopping and getting gas for the BBQ.........hopefully be grilling out at the weekend........

Almost bedtime here..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> More thunder but no more rain........gotten more humid as night has gone on........being beside the sea we usually get a slight breeze.......nothing!
> 
> Shame you won't get to Disney in Sept...........but, yeah, you'll get something........
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 2000 posts Vicki........need to do some more yakking........
> 
> 
> Been sat in garden all evening with my friend.........good catchup.......probably won't see her now till before we go to Orlando now.........which is
> 
> 8 weeks today.........
> 
> 
> Not that I'm counting
> 
> Tomorrow is grocery shopping and getting gas for the BBQ.........hopefully be grilling out at the weekend........
> 
> Almost bedtime here..........



We're planning BBQ Saturday too with family for hubs pre birthday as we won't be home on Sunday - we got rid of our huge gas BBQ and back to charcoal now as most of the time just the two of us.  
I was just off to bed but had a sad call from my cousin - his wife has been battling cancer but he called to tell me it's now spread to her brain and she's deteriorating very quickly.  Very saddened by the call and utterly sick of this terrible disease.  They live a long way from us so I feel helpless about what I can do to assist - other than being here for him to talk x


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Marcie did you finally get your family to beirgarten?
> 
> That is great
> 
> I know when we went, it was not a place
> That you frequent
> 
> Hope your fam enjoyed it



You took me to my first trip to Biergarten. I went when I was down for my failed attempt to get hired last year. I felt bad for my friend cause she was having health issues so couldn't eat very much, and I had like 3 plates and dessert. I love sausage.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> We're planning BBQ Saturday too with family for hubs pre birthday as we won't be home on Sunday - we got rid of our huge gas BBQ and back to charcoal now as most of the time just the two of us.
> I was just off to bed but had a sad call from my cousin - his wife has been battling cancer but he called to tell me it's now spread to her brain and she's deteriorating very quickly.  Very saddened by the call and utterly sick of this terrible disease.  They live a long way from us so I feel helpless about what I can do to assist - other than being here for him to talk x



That's so sad to hear RFF.......being there for people means more than anything. I'm sure it'll be a comfort to him just to talk to you since you can't be there. 

Yes, horrible disease. Hope she doesn't suffer too much.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Realfoodfans said:


> We're planning BBQ Saturday too with family for hubs pre birthday as we won't be home on Sunday - we got rid of our huge gas BBQ and back to charcoal now as most of the time just the two of us.
> I was just off to bed but had a sad call from my cousin - his wife has been battling cancer but he called to tell me it's now spread to her brain and she's deteriorating very quickly.  Very saddened by the call and utterly sick of this terrible disease.  They live a long way from us so I feel helpless about what I can do to assist - other than being here for him to talk x



I am so sorry!


----------



## Realfoodfans

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am so sorry!


Thank you x


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> That's so sad to hear RFF.......being there for people means more than anything. I'm sure it'll be a comfort to him just to talk to you since you can't be there.
> 
> Yes, horrible disease. Hope she doesn't suffer too much.



Thank you x


----------



## keishashadow

Kid made it to beach in record time.  Not going to call that a good thing.  Have to laugh, it'll be hotter here than there over next few days.



Lynne G said:


> Yes, the Beats concert I'm going to is on the 5th.  That afternoon, watching the taping of The Chew, concert, then dessert party in France.  HeHe, I am hoping to get even a handshake from any of them.  I will be taking pictures for sure.
> 
> I'm tickled, most of the D23 stuff is on the west coast, and sometimes a short fuse, and well, I am not in a hurry to cross the country.  So, when the tickets opened up at 12 noon our time, for an event I would be able to attend, I grabbed mine.  Doesn't surprise me it sold out fast.  The private ride and food at the ToT in HS, which was another chunk of change that would be later that night, also went on sale the same time and day, but I passed.  It sold out in 10 minutes. Since MK is open to midnight that night, I was going to go there after Illuminations.  Illuminations start at 9pm, so I figure I can still have a few hours at MK.  It's the only day MK magic hours at night are during my stay.  Busy day, but like Mac, I can sleep later. I may even start at MK that morning, as then easy ride via monorail to get to Epcot, either that or I may just stay in Epcot most of the day.  Still tweeking my schedule, as the stupid WDW has changed things around 3 times in the last couple of weeks.  I guess some things set in stone will be on 3 August.  Eeek, that means 60 days away.  LOL



Yes, lost the TA update link to new hrs, all for MK seemed late those 2 weeks.  Thought it was just me scratching my head that this trip is turning into a bear to plan.  Even Universal part is tripping me up this year on dining decision.  Ouch, thought ToT included in that pkg, didn't realize it was another.  That's ok, I sort of have do it already.  My first trip ever on Tot, we got stuck and had to climb down a ladder at the end.  CM said to follow her for a couple of return FPs, so I did...right into the control room.  The employees in there (small, narrow room) looked up in unison, turned pale and screamed at the same time "get out".  Ooopsie



tink1957 said:


> I wish Blues Traveler was playing on my dates...I got Sugar Ray,  I can't recall any of the songs he sings.
> 
> Just wanted to watch my mileage turn over...only took me 8 years to get to 2000 posts  and it's only right that it does it here.



Have seen him at least twice, not really a fan. Was surprised he's quite the showman, enjoyed the act.

2K has a nice ring to it, congrats.



RAPstar said:


> You took me to my first trip to Biergarten. I went when I was down for my failed attempt to get hired last year. I felt bad for my friend cause she was having health issues so couldn't eat very much, and I had like 3 plates and dessert. I love sausage.



I am smiling...bad me.



Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you x



Horrible news, sorry.

Sharky - brain's been slow, I'm still not gettting if you were able to book dining pre HHN night or you're talking some sort of package thing.


----------



## Lynne G

So sorry to hear of your cousin's news Real.  I wish them comfort and peace.  My sister in law lost her brother's wife to brain cancer that had spread after she had been battling breast cancer.  Horrible.  Left 2 young kids.  I am so hopeful that a cure is found.

Very warm night, and all settled in after soccer practice and some errand running.  

Not sure which concert time I have.  D23 only gave me a confirmation and all website says is general and no time schedule.  I assume not the latest one, and I assume we show up for the Chew show around 11:30 or so.  I think the afternoon taping is starting at noon.  I guess, like all the stuff this year, more details later.  Makes hard to plan.  I agree.  Now, off to make some tea, it is that kinda night.

Later all.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Realfoodfans said:


> We're planning BBQ Saturday too with family for hubs pre birthday as we won't be home on Sunday - we got rid of our huge gas BBQ and back to charcoal now as most of the time just the two of us.
> I was just off to bed but had a sad call from my cousin - his wife has been battling cancer but he called to tell me it's now spread to her brain and she's deteriorating very quickly.  Very saddened by the call and utterly sick of this terrible disease.  They live a long way from us so I feel helpless about what I can do to assist - other than being here for him to talk x



Sorry to hear about your cousins wife. Sending prayers.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

tink1957 said:


> I wish Blues Traveler was playing on my dates...I got Sugar Ray,  I can't recall any of the songs he sings.
> 
> Just wanted to watch my mileage turn over...only took me 8 years to get to 2000 posts  and it's only right that it does it here.



Congrats!!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> You took me to my first trip to Biergarten. I went when I was down for my failed attempt to get hired last year. I felt bad for my friend cause she was having health issues so couldn't eat very much, and I had like 3 plates and dessert. I love sausage.



We did eat well there that day!
It was fun with you


----------



## macraven

RFF, such sad news about your cousin 
Sending prayers


----------



## tinydancer09

Quick drive by! Hello and hope all are well. Seems I missed some bad/sad news. Sorry to hear it. 

 
This a bit sums up my day. Made it to the parents new house. Still a lot of work to be done, but it's coming along nicely! I'll try to snap some pictures and share before the weeks out


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Keisha glad DS made it safely there.........hope he has a blast!! Stuck on ToT.........

Another hot one today........clearly not Florida hot........they win that one......but, for us.......its hot. Portable air units worked fabulous last night.......wish we`d bought them before. Supposed to have thunder this afternoon, but no rain.......hopefully.

Just saw some beautiful duvet covers, cushions for bed and bedroom chairs for winter, one design was purple-ish in colour and other two had shades of purple through them(of course) ......one was mainly silvery and shimmery........gorgeous!!! So I`m now sorted for winter bedding this year as I brought 2 pairs of gorgeous sheets back from NY........I really do hate shopping..........honest 

Hope Friday is fun for you..........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, that bedding sounds beautiful.  Hehe, my iPad corrected to Schumacker.   Steamy day for us, should feel temps over 100.  Oh, and the weather girl said random downpours as the day goes on.  Joy.  Once again we will play the storm roulette.

Good morning homies!  Oh yeah, TGIF!


----------



## macraven

It's morning time again
And that means  time for me

About the weather comments, I'll take the heat anytime over shoveling snow

Anywhere you go in the South, there is ac so it's doable and you don't have to hole up in your house 

And i find I don't eat as much when it is hot
But come winter here, I'll make up for that


----------



## RAPstar

UTH tour booked for Sept 23! Can't wait!! 

Yay first paycheck from the new job! I'm tired tho, brain didn't want to shut off last night.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

morning y'all

Woke up to overcast skies and minisculely (it's a word!) lower temps. It's the perfect day for some couch napkin!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Marcie did you finally get your family to beirgarten?
> 
> That is great
> 
> I know when we went, it was not a place
> That you frequent
> 
> Hope your fam enjoyed it


Just me & Royce went, but after seeing the handbells there I knew I had to get him there some time!  (He was in a handbell choir growing up, as were my boys).  He enjoyed it so thanks for bringing me there or we might never have tried it!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great weather here again today. Spent the afternoon with the paddling pool and the littlies with my daughter in their garden then out tonight to DS and DIL - she has done me a manicure and pedicure - great girl she only returned from New York this morning having worked a night flight home, train back up to Cheshire from Heathrow, done some gardening etc but keeping awake to get back to UK time - oh to be young for that energy!  We ordered pizza to save her cooking so a lovely day which after the news yesterday I am very very grateful for.  Also grateful for your kind thoughts.

I love handbells Marcie - and church bells too.
We don't have AC - not regularly that warm - but big fans at night!
Just a quick visit off to bed now didn't sleep well last night x


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> It's the perfect day for some couch napkin!



I love that couch napkin!!! That going to be my new name for naps..........


Been sitting out in garden all night.......still out just now, but got air conditioning units on in 2 bedrooms ready for later........already nice and cool........should be another good nights sleep........

So still tonight, not a sound around us......just the way we like it........

Plans for BBQ tomorrow evening.......weather is supposed to be good again........yay! Loving this heat.......


----------



## macraven

_we finally are getting 

hoping it will last longer than 5 minutes..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _we finally are getting
> 
> hoping it will last longer than 5 minutes..._



Good.........your garden will grow nicely..........

It's been threatening here for an hour or so........dark clouds rolled in before it went pitch dark........few weeks ago it was still light at this time........nearly 11pm........now it's been dark for more than half an hour........winter is on its way...........

Had some very berry Ciroc vodka tonight..........with lemonade.........lovely! Brought it back from duty free last year........we have two of them......well, one and a half now........lush! Big bottles too.........lol........

Nearly bedtime for us here..........but it's so warm......it's nice sitting out so late...........


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Sorry to hear about your cousins wife. Sending prayers.


You feeling better?  Believe the mr said u were under the weather last weekend, or not, heat has scrambled my brain



schumigirl said:


> Good.........your garden will grow nicely..........
> 
> It's been threatening here for an hour or so........dark clouds rolled in before it went pitch dark........few weeks ago it was still light at this time........nearly 11pm........now it's been dark for more than half an hour........winter is on its way...........
> 
> Had some very berry Ciroc vodka tonight..........with lemonade.........lovely! Brought it back from duty free last year........we have two of them......well, one and a half now........lush! Big bottles too.........lol........
> 
> Nearly bedtime for us here..........but it's so warm......it's nice sitting out so late...........



Everytime I hear Ciroc think of puff daddy. Not sure if he owns a piece of the brand or just a spokesman but his face was plastered everywhere last big campaign.  Never had it, mostly for aforementioned reason that the ads annoyed me. That variety sounds good.  Might have to go off my brands and sample. Sounds berrygood

Mac - you are overdue for a good soaking it seems.  Do you have an official drought in effect? Had some doozie storms roll thru today again.  Odd to see it so dark at noon.  Cleared up within an hour and in the pool we plopped, sure won't have to top off the pool this week.  Cannot believe how much rain we got in just a few hours.  The veggie garden is cranking out tomatoes & zukes since before 4th of July.  Earliest I can remember.  Nothing better than a fresh outta tthe garden tomato


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You feeling better?  Believe the mr said u were under the weather last weekend, or not, heat has scrambled my brain
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I hear Ciroc think of puff daddy. Not sure if he owns a piece of the brand or just a spokesman but his face was plastered everywhere last big campaign.  Never had it, mostly for aforementioned reason that the ads annoyed me. That variety sounds good.  Might have to go off my brands and sample. Sounds berrygood
> 
> Mac - you are overdue for a good soaking it seems.  Do you have an official drought in effect? Had some doozie storms roll thru today again.  Odd to see it so dark at noon.  Cleared up within an hour and in the pool we plopped, sure won't have to top off the pool this week.  Cannot believe how much rain we got in just a few hours.  The veggie garden is cranking out tomatoes & zukes since before 4th of July.  Earliest I can remember.  Nothing better than a fresh outta tthe garden tomato



Oh I can't stand P Diddy or whatever he's called now.........could put me right off it.........well maybe not altogether......it is rather nice.......I love berry flavoured things........love absolut Raspberry........never get a headache with that one! 

Tom just showed me what was left of the bottle......litre bottle at that.......... It's been a long night........actually it's now Saturday here.........


----------



## keishashadow

Lol happy Saturday, sounds like a good enough reason to celebrate!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol happy Saturday, sounds like a good enough reason to celebrate!



Any reason will do for us..........

We need a wine or a cocktail smiley...........


----------



## macraven

_i was close.
it rained for 9 minutes....

yes we are in an official severe drought.
about 10 inches now under

i have no vegetable garden this year.
it was hot all winter and spring and knew summer was predicted to be a dry hot one.
next year will try for tomatoe garden._


----------



## Lynne G

Did not win the storm roulette again.  Poor plants look so sad.  Watering them again tonight.

Just chilling.  Road trip in the heat tomorrow.  Told little one, she better be ready, no sleeping until noon.   We may have a long day.  Games will be longer, as stops for water and longer halftime.  Plus, fields will have machines to measure the heat index.  If unhealthy conditions, play will stop.  May have games moved until 8:30pm.  Ugh.  I will be the unfashionable one with a sun hat and lots of suntan lotion on.  I will not get burnt.



Night all!


----------



## macraven

_Good luck for your daughter on winning the games!

when i first read your post, i was thinking isn't there school tomorrow.
then i thought oh no, its' summer

then i thought tomorrow if Friday and you work.
had to look at the calendar and figure out today was friday and tomorrow is saturday
that meant you weren't playing hooky from work.....


water those little plants,
they will thank you someday.._


----------



## macraven

_vicki in case you are reading along, i checked our dates for SW and saw your fare went down to $49 again from out of atlanta.
but your return flight has jumped high in price.

good thing you got the points back on it from last time you modified that sw rate.


my flights did the same._


----------



## tink1957

I'm here...I've been doing some trip planning, I was considering doing MNSSHP on either 9/20 or 25 depending on whether I could get the coveted BOG dinner reservations.  Well I'm happy to report that after many years of trying...I got a pre-party adr the only problem is that it's on an HHN night.  Am I crazy for considering doing both in one night?


----------



## tinydancer09

Another quick drive by. Mom and I went shopping for 12 hours today. I'm beat and rental turns are tomorrow. Few snaps of the tiny house. 

Current not finished... But livable. One picture is taken from the wall furthest away from the bed the other is taken from the foot of the bed. Loving my kitchen and bar. Just wish I had upper shelving installed so I could finish unpacking and use it.

Any recommendations on back Splashes? We're doing all open upper shelving in finished wood.


----------



## macraven

No idea tinyD but wondering how it took 12 hours to shop


I'm in and out of a store with in 3o minutes unless it is grocery shopping


Vicki, is the wdw adr at lunch time for the day you are doing Hhn?


----------



## tink1957

[QUOTE="macraven, post: 56155281, member: 49094"


Vicki, is the wdw adr at lunch time for the day you are doing Hhn?[/QUOTE]

The adr is for dinner at 5:45.  If we left at 10:30 after hallowishes we could hit HHN at 11 and stay a few hours.  It would be our 4th night of HHN so we might just hit our favorites and call it a night.  I've rarely been that late but I think the crowds are lower.  

Marble backsplash tinyD...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> [QUOTE="macraven, post: 56155281, member: 49094"
> 
> 
> Vicki, is the wdw adr at lunch time for the day you are doing Hhn?



The adr is for dinner at 5:45.  If we left at 10:30 after hallowishes we could hit HHN at 11 and stay a few hours.  It would be our 4th night of HHN so we might just hit our favorites and call it a night.  I've rarely been that late but I think the crowds are lower. 

[/QUOTE]

I`d be exhausted doing that Vicki...........but I would have a go.....why not......sleep when you get home!!!

Lynne, hope your DD games go well........keep that hat on 


Dull but warm again today........our turn for workmen to let us down........supposed to have 2 guys arrive at 8am this morning to treat our decking area.......didn't appear. Called them and they forgot. Never used these guys before........told them we would get someone else.........our usual guys can fit us in after all.......will come tomorrow if it doesn't rain.

BBQ later.........think it`s just us so we can eat when we like and laze around...........

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## tink1957

At work now and it's already hot 

Yeah Carole...we can sleep when we get home 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Agree, marble backsplash.  Thanks for the pictures TinyD.

Thanks for all the wishes for DD.  I hope her team does well and wins.  They are a nice group of kids.

Hey Tink.  Glad I am not at work.  It is already 84, and the heat is on.  Absolutely bright sunrise.  Even the chickens laid their eggs early.  Clucking started around 6:30 this morning.

So, tea pot is steeping and I am ready for a lovely cup of tea.  Then off to gas up the car, stop and get some food, pack the cooler, and then we're off.


----------



## macraven

The kitty massage is .....WOW

Almost looks like my Luna


----------



## schumigirl

I could go a massage.........

Haven't had a spa visit in a while..........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> No idea tinyD but wondering how it took 12 hours to shop
> 
> 
> I'm in and out of a store with in 3o minutes unless it is grocery shopping
> 
> 
> Vicki, is the wdw adr at lunch time for the day you are doing Hhn?


We have an entire new house to buy/pick out for. Not to mention lots of things we need to buy for the houses since it's nearing the end of the summer/peak season.... or as I like to call it the destroyer season. People in the summer are so rough on houses. 

But We left nearly everything at our old house for the renters so we're starting from scratch for the new house. Still have to pick out curtains, blinds, knobs, decor, shelving, kitchen goods, etc. Oh and office stuff!


----------



## macraven

That's a lot of shopping

I did the basics when we moved in to buy what was needed

We did not take all of our furnishings when we moved

Did the basics for washer dryer, appliances, redo flooring with hardwood and two rooms with carpet .
And bought furniture for the house 

I'm doing it in spurts at this point 
My next shopping will be for window dressings and blinds and furniture for our patio and screened in porch

Would call it the Floridian room but we are in Georgia 

Once those things are completed, I'll start on the bathroom furnishings 

Should be completed by end of the year
Next year will deal with the garage and lawn


----------



## schumigirl

Finally sunshine is here.........been dull all day.......finally! 

DH is going to grill some shrimp as a little appetiser right now........not even 5pm but we're a little peckish! 

Steaks and little bits of other meats later..........


----------



## schumigirl

Place is set for you mac.......... ............lol.........


----------



## macraven

I wish I lived next door to you
I like your menu and I'm hungry


----------



## macraven

Haha
I posted before I read the other posts 


You read my mind!


----------



## macraven

_i joined a womens small gym this week and trying to keep at it as much as i can.
i have to do something with the way the clothes aren't fitting anymore......
_
_i know i could cut out my desserts but what fun is that i ask you._

_weather here hit 93 which was a good thing as i was tired of 99 and 100...._
_makes it seem almost normal weather now._

_the gym was empty the past 3 days as i guess it was too hot for anyone to be there._
_it is ac so very doable._
_it is just the driving there and back that is the tough part._

_i sit at night and make a list of everything i will eat on my vacation._
_and then i calculate how many minutes i have to be on the treadmill _
_figure if i can take off some of the fat now and before the vacation, i will be able to eat what i want on the vacation and go back to the gym after trip is over._

_my thinking is not logical but it works for me._



_hope all are having a good weekend so far._
_just think, summer is half over soon._


----------



## tink1957

Het Carole...set a place for me too...I'm probably too late, it's bedtime there now.

Mac...I do the same thing as you...diet and exercise a few months prior so I can pig out on our trip.  I don't go to the gym, I cut grass with a pushmower and walk...works for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol you two ladies are welcome anytime...........steaks were perfect........everything was lovely. Dh is fabulous with the outdoor grill........

Mac, full of admiration for the gym commitment.........hope you enjoy it and it'll be worth it........

Sitting in garden room as its gone cooler.........apparently after Monday our summer is over........lol......cooler weather to come next week..........

Trying to walk here too, but it's been too hot last week or so......even by the sea where we are usually a little cooler.........

Just had some olives, cheese, prosciutto and chilli crackers........not great for the diet, and not really hungry, but, we just fancied a snack with the red wine.......staying up late tonight.......I love this room as we don't have a tv in it........very relaxing..........chatting about Orlando.....no surprise there.........


----------



## schumigirl

Where is KFish and StL........haven't seen them post for a while........

About bedtime here now.........almost 1am Sunday morning........no need for us to be up early........DH jets off Monday morning........so Sunday is a day of chilling, BBQing and watching the Hungarian GP.......not a bad way to spend a Sunday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, 2 very hot games, one long hot drive, one drive through the eye of the storm, with rain so hard, had to pull off the road for a bit, until the storm passed.  Hopefully no ride in a storm tomorrow.  Rinse and repeat for 2 more hot games.  I followed the shade.   Happily shared those that set up shade covers. Now have to do laundry.  Little one used her jersey to wipe face, as even the suntan lotion was just dripping with the sweat all the time.  Plus, all uniform is sweaty too.  

Took a late dinner in a diner.  It was delicious.  Best part, it is known for it's cheesecakes, so little one said she wanted a slice of the chocolate chip kind.  Well, guy gave her two boxes, with each having a half of a medium sized cheesecake.  She is in heaven.  Me, belly up and ready for the shower.  Older one finished up the left overs.  

Well, the rain missed our place, so still 91 right now.  

Enjoy your Saturday evening homies.  Peaceful one too.


----------



## macraven

Well........

Did our girl win the game?


----------



## RAPstar

Having a bit of Chicago in Dallas. They opened a Gino's east here so that's what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Well........
> 
> Did our girl win the game?



Won one and tied one.  They need to win one more than win the first place.  So, two more wins would be awesome.  The game they tied, they should have won, but they were more out of gas than the other team.  Soccer mom reporting.  Thanks for asking Mac.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Another quick drive by. Mom and I went shopping for 12 hours today. I'm beat and rental turns are tomorrow. Few snaps of the tiny house.
> 
> Current not finished... But livable. One picture is taken from the wall furthest away from the bed the other is taken from the foot of the bed. Loving my kitchen and bar. Just wish I had upper shelving installed so I could finish unpacking and use it.
> 
> Any recommendations on back Splashes? We're doing all open upper shelving in finished wood.
> View attachment 183428
> View attachment 183429



LOVE!!! the bedroom wall! I may have to copy that when we get tonout upstairs remodeling.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> LOVE!!! the bedroom wall! I may have to copy that when we get tonout upstairs remodeling.


_can't see pics very well when i'm on the iphone.
now i am in the blue room, i opened up the above pics._

_looking at the bedroom, is that house siding at the head of the bed....walls look like it is outside but a bedroom isn't set up like that.


is this a modern style now?

do have to say it is a very pleasant color._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Won one and tied one.  They need to win one more than win the first place.  So, two more wins would be awesome.  The game they tied, they should have won, but they were more out of gas than the other team.  Soccer mom reporting.  Thanks for asking Mac.




_lets hope her team wins again!
and again after that win!_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _can't see pics very well when i'm on the iphone.
> now i am in the blue room, i opened up the above pics._
> 
> _looking at the bedroom, is that house siding at the head of the bed....walls look like it is outside but a bedroom isn't set up like that.
> 
> 
> is this a modern style now?
> 
> do have to say it is a very pleasant color._




I believe the technique is called slatwall panels. IMO it gives the room such a quaint, cottage feel


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne glad dd did well......... tough games though in that heat!


Lovely sunny Sunday morning here 

Quiet day today.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi, absolutely adore every one of the minionions you posted !!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, absolutely adore every one of the minionions you posted !!



Lol........if the last one is true I must be absolutely brilliant........

You doing the gym today? 



Guys turned up bright and early to treat and redo our decking area........apart from keeping them topped up with drinks and snacks I've done nothing else. 

Dull now but still warmish.......sitting watching Hungarian GP............watching for rain as I have washing out.....should be dry soon..........


----------



## macraven

Yes, today just going for the treadmill
in the afternoon


----------



## tink1957

Love the minionions Carole.

Another hot day in the garden center 
Glad I have the next few days off.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes, today just going for the treadmill
> in the afternoon



Have fun when you do go........my treadmill is rather shamefully needing a good dust before I get back on it......lol......


Washing is in.......rain is chucking it down now. Looks like thunder maybe.


----------



## macraven

Send me your rain and I'll dust your treadmill for youse


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Send me your rain and I'll dust your treadmill for youse



 

I hate housework. Of any kind. 

Although my friends always comment how neat and tidy my house always is.......it gets done, just not with a lot of joy.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I am so over all this heat. We're under yet another heat advisory which means no walks again tonight.


----------



## Squirlz

We woke up to thunderstorms this morning.  Temps dropped to 71 from the 90s we've been having.  Mowed a little yesterday but it was so hot!  Now it's cool enough but the grass is all wet


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I need some computery savy help... who can help me make a drink around the world map? I'd like to customize it for me and my DD & friend.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We woke up to thunderstorms this morning.  Temps dropped to 71 from the 90s we've been having.  Mowed a little yesterday but it was so hot!  Now it's cool enough but the grass is all wet


Buy livestock
Cows will do the trick to mow the lawn


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I need some computery savy help... who can help me make a drink around the world map? I'd like to customize it for me and my DD & friend.



I am the last person on earth that could guide you in making a drink map

I'm not that tech smart


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Buy livestock
> Cows will do the trick to mow the lawn


We _are_ allowed to have chickens, but I'm afraid the Township might frown upon bovinular activity.


----------



## macraven

_i don't think chickens eat grass..._


----------



## schumigirl

I like my chicken roasted, BBQ style or stir fried.........


Sharky......stay cool.....no long walks! Just spoke to my aunt on LI who was talking about the heat there.......makes our little heatwave pale into insignificance. 

Cooling down here tonight........apparently it's to get cooler as week goes on after tomorrow.........bleurgh!


----------



## macraven

_since we are back on chickens, i'm grilling chicken breasts on the grill for dinner
and sweet potato fries..

come on over schumi, i think that is one of your type of meals.
and doing southern style italian beens on the stove._


----------



## schumigirl

You got me on the sweet potato fries..........

Lush!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We've thought about owning goats for the grass and calling them dogs 

Schumi I'm taking that advice! I'll just lube up my treadmill and walk while watching a movie.

Mac i used to have an application that was a breeze for making things but when I gave my DS my old laptop I wasn't thinking and removed it (dumb dumb dumb).


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I have to tell y'all that I am SOOOOO glad my little Shiver only does the motherland once every so often. Planning fastpasses is a nightmare!!! I also looked at the Boardwalk (for my own amusement) and almost went belly up when I saw the nightly prices. ARE THEY NUTS? Confirmed my decision to stay offsite in our nice little rental house and just drive each day. 

Universal has me spoiled!!!


----------



## macraven

_i'm booked at a value at the motherland on my fall trip and was lucky enough to get a discount on the room.

can you believe that the base rate for a value is $145. + tax.

All Stars has really gone up since last year...


so when i read about peeps complaining about a deluxe room at the darkside for $175, makes me not understand  why would anyone complain about that price _


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i'm booked at a value at the motherland on my fall trip and was lucky enough to get a discount on the room.
> 
> can you believe that the base rate for a value is $145. + tax.
> 
> All Stars has really gone up since last year...
> 
> 
> so when i read about peeps complaining about a deluxe room at the darkside for $175, makes me not understand  why would anyone complain about that price _



I remember staying value 9 years ago and it was under $100/night.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Heat index for tomorrow to hit around 110 degrees.  Egg fry outside anyone?

Drip dry clothes.  Oh fun for the kids who are working outside tomorrow.

Was very hot today, nary a breeze or cloud.

2nd place, but girls played hard in the heat in the fields.  Next up, an August tournament, thankfully closer to home.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I remember staying value 9 years ago and it was under $100/night.



I stay there for close to week and then switch to the darkside on the fall trips

Been doing it that way since 2000

Last year sports went for $99 weekdays $119 for weekends
Did get a code and got it discounted from those numbers


But from $99 a night 10 months ago jump to $147 a night ?

That was the point I was trying to make

UO hotels have not made a jump that high when you compare the two


Outside watering flowers , rose bushes, and flowering bushes
Been an hour and almost done

Yes it is still hot but the sun is lower so that makes it easier


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Heat index for tomorrow to hit around 110 degrees.  Egg fry outside anyone?
> 
> Drip dry clothes.  Oh fun for the kids who are working outside tomorrow.
> 
> Was very hot today, nary a breeze or cloud.
> 
> 2nd place, but girls played hard in the heat in the fields.  Next up, an August tournament, thankfully closer to home.
> 
> View attachment 183692




Enjoy the heat while u have it

Don't forget how cold it will be in the winter


For me here, it has been warm temps since Christmas 
79 that day
Did have temps in upper 40's a few nights in February/March 

I'm used to the temps at 99 now
But was only 93 today
I could never live north again in my life so I learned to live with hot weather 

Guess Florida won't be a problem for me this fall

Noticed my temps have been higher than Orlando


----------



## macraven

WHAT 2nd place?

Your daughter and team got robbed ....


----------



## Lynne G

Me neither Mac.  When people complain about the Florida heat, I am like yeah, I live like that every summer, so I embrace it.  Means easy packing, and lots of suntan lotion.

Yeah, the kids were robbed, they just need to gel more as a team, and maybe not get as tired.  Since the soccer rules changed, now by birth year rather than age at start of August, many teams had to break up.  DD's team is mostly made up of some of the players of 2 different club teams that all decided to continue under the new rules as a blended team.  I just like watching the young ladies get better every year.  She is now playing at a much high level than last year, so some adjustment for that too.  

With that, DS is hogging the web with his WWE viewing.  Battleground tonight.  I can only watch so much.

Oh, and I got a very very good rate in FQ via that agency, so I am a happy camper, and paying less than rack rate of the values.   So ready for an October break.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for reminding me about watering the plants mac...I need to go do that now before it gets dark.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Me neither Mac.  When people complain about the Florida heat, I am like yeah, I live like that every summer, so I embrace it.  Means easy packing, and lots of suntan lotion.
> 
> Yeah, the kids were robbed, they just need to gel more as a team, and maybe not get as tired.  Since the soccer rules changed, now by birth year rather than age at start of August, many teams had to break up.  DD's team is mostly made up of some of the players of 2 different club teams that all decided to continue under the new rules as a blended team.  I just like watching the young ladies get better every year.  She is now playing at a much high level than last year, so some adjustment for that too.
> 
> With that, DS is hogging the web with his WWE viewing.  Battleground tonight.  I can only watch so much.
> 
> Oh, and I got a very very good rate in FQ via that agency, so I am a happy camper, and paying less than rack rate of the values.   So ready for an October break.


My DS is a WWE fan too... after a while I'm ready to give a smack down!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Buy livestock
> Cows will do the trick to mow the lawn


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _can't see pics very well when i'm on the iphone.
> now i am in the blue room, i opened up the above pics._
> 
> _looking at the bedroom, is that house siding at the head of the bed....walls look like it is outside but a bedroom isn't set up like that.
> 
> 
> is this a modern style now?
> 
> do have to say it is a very pleasant color._


I've not read much... probably won't get around to catching up tonight either... but I did see this and sharky's comment. It's call nickle gap board. Also sometimes known as ship lap. It's kind of vintage modern? Old houses used to have board ceilings and such... I like that style. Cottage. Vintage... almost kind of rustic without the rust! Mom's idea really. The kid's bedroom has it on the walls that the bunk beds are built into. It's very easy to clean. Although the pictures look like they're layered or overlapping what you're actually seeing is a gap.... the size of a nickel.  The color is bird song blue from sherwin williams. It is also very pretty when lightened up.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I completely forgot about checkin with that agency !
They always do great rates

I was up one night, well, as usual and a banner came on one of the sites I read
It was a special on Disney room rates

Not as good as last year but better than rack rate

Sharky my boys loved www, ecw and all of them

Can't say how many wrestling matches they went to

A few days after Christmas last year, went to a wrestling venue and watched cage matches


----------



## SharkyGoddess

EST. 1977


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Lynne I completely forgot about checkin with that agency !
> They always do great rates
> 
> I was up one night, well, as usual and a banner came on one of the sites I read
> It was a special on Disney room rates
> 
> Not as good as last year but better than rack rate
> 
> Sharky my boys loved www, ecw and all of them
> 
> Can't say how many wrestling matches they went to
> 
> A few days after Christmas last year, went to a wrestling venue and watched cage matches



Mine love it too. We have small town wrestling almost monthly and the boys are always VIP front and center. I tried to surprise my oldest with a WWE wrestling get away weekend, but his work schedule is too unpredictable. So I got him a surprise tattoo instead.


----------



## macraven

Last wrestling event I went to was the cage


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....hope girls enjoyed the game.......

Sharky and mac.........we used to be huge fans of WWF as it was back then..........when it came to the UK in 1993, we went to as many shows as we could around the UK........we were massive Undertaker fans.......and seeing them live was fabulous!! Didn`t know it at the time, but I was in the very early stages of pregnancy.......lol........got pictures taken again one night in Glasgow and didn't quite totally get away from Pall Bearer when I suddenly threw up  I was so embarrassed.......especially when The Undertaker asked if I was ok and got someone to bring me some water and tissues.......all while in character.......love that guy!!!!

Lovely day again, bit cooler as we have a lovely breeze!! Nice.

Have a good Monday.........


----------



## tink1957

Carole, I would love to see those pics if you can dig them up ...no pun intended 

Why do I always wake up early on my day off?  I guess it's a good thing since I need to finish watering the plants.  

Coffee time first


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole, I would love to see those pics if you can dig them up ...no pun intended
> 
> Why do I always wake up early on my day off?  I guess it's a good thing since I need to finish watering the plants.
> 
> Coffee time first



lol.......We have moved 6 times since then plus a few stops abroad........so I have no idea where the bulk of the old "real" pictures are......I saved the family ones and put all not so important ones "somewhere safe" every time we moved......lol................but, if I do find them I will bring them this year with me........none of me throwing up thank goodness!!!!

Yep, if you don't need to be up early why do we always waken with the birds.........

Enjoy that coffee.....I`m heading to make some lunch soon........not sure what to have...........enjoy your day off and don`t do too much.........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we had a rocking and rolling start to our Monday.  Seems a line of severe thunderstorms hit at 4:45am.  Woke me up, and could not get back to sleep.  Ahh, been awake for hours now. LOL  Result of storms:  lots of vehicle accidents, water and stuff on the roads, and 15,000 plus without power.  Luck me, lights only flickered twice, but never lost power.  Gray start, with the temperatures dropping from 89 at 11:30pm last night to 78 this morning.  No matter, record breaking temperatures today.  Record is 96, and we are expected to pass that by a degree or two.  That, and even with the storms gone, so humid.  But, now the sun is peaking through the remaining clouds.  Excessive Heat Warnings until 6pm today.  Poor kids, but I know the camp will keep them inside more and lots of pool time today.  Little one had some light sunburn on her cheeks and nose from the week-end.  I told her to use lots of suntan lotion today.  

My DS has been a WWE fan for years, since he was little.  I took him to some Royal Rumble shows when they were in the area.  He was sad, when by the time I took the kids to Universal, they stopped the wrestling shows they used to do in City Walk.  He's a big fan of current and past wrestlers.   Me, eh, I'd rather watch something else.  

It is Monday, and it sure feels like it.  











  Hope all are enjoying a large cup of coffee.  I'm finished my tea, so it's soda next.  Never too much caffeine!


----------



## RAPstar

I've already had a cup of coffee. Will probably have a second soon, lol.


----------



## macraven

One thing great is you can drink the whole pot of coffee if you make it at home


----------



## schumigirl

Rather unusually I've had a coffee today......just one though.......that'll probably do me till Orlando now......lol......

More a tea person, hot tea that is. 

Having a relaxing afternoon..........


----------



## macraven

Schumi and coffee?


----------



## Squirlz

SharkyGoddess said:


> We've thought about owning goats for the grass and calling them dogs
> 
> Schumi I'm taking that advice! I'll just lube up my treadmill and walk while watching a movie.
> 
> Mac i used to have an application that was a breeze for making things but when I gave my DS my old laptop I wasn't thinking and removed it (dumb dumb dumb).


My Wife is a world reknowned dairy goat expert.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## schumigirl

Tom just came in and could smell the coffee pot immediately..........asked what the occasion was.......lol.....

Told him not to expect that every night.........he prefers tea too........


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz said:


> My Wife is a world reknowned dairy goat expert.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  having my having big cup of coffee checking what's happening  this morning.
Heat and humidity still cooking here.

Deer and their babies have eaten all the small peaches off the peach tree and the hummingbirds have been drinking a lot. The heat is affecting the animals too.

Will be glad when weather cools down just a little. If humidity eased up it would be nice.

Tinyd pretty bedroom and color is nice.

Tink enjoy your day off and take a nap 

My mom and aunt loved wrestling. It was very popular here many years ago. They would go to the Coliseum every Wednesday evening to watch it. My favorite uncle used to go and he would cheer on the bad guys just to get everyone mad. 

Schumi are we going to make a coffee drinker out of you yet 

Lynne sorry to hear after all that hard work daughters team came in second. That is so hard for those youngins to be competing in that terrible heat and humidity. Hope she is doing ok. Glad to hear you did not lose power with the storm.

Everybody is on count down status for upcoming vacations 

Mac did you have your pot of coffee this morning


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> My Wife is a world reknowned dairy goat expert.  I'm not kidding.



I remember you mentioned her business before 
Very interesting


----------



## macraven

Robo as long as there is life, the coffee will be on and ready when I am out of bed

Have a Bunn coffee maker and clear water turns black within 3 minutes


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> My Wife is a world reknowned dairy goat expert.  I'm not kidding.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Awesome tale Schumi! Undertaker is a fav here too. I'm not as into wrestling as my boys are, it's their brother bonding time.

Another sortcher here today. Heat index is 111*


----------



## Squirlz

SharkyGoddess said:


>


There are goats named Molly all over the world because of her.  Look up Fiasco Farm some day when you're bored.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> There are goats named Molly all over the world because of her.  Look up Fiasco Farm some day when you're bored.


I remember when you told us why you live where u do was because Molly had a business established up north
And you talked about her business and the herbs

Pay no attention to the children today
I think the heat has gotten to them 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Awesome tale Schumi! Undertaker is a fav here too. I'm not as into wrestling as my boys are, it's their brother bonding time.
> 
> Another sortcher here today. Heat index is 111*



He is popular.........saw him pictured the other day ironically coming off the golf course in a pair of shorts polo shirt and sandals.....lol.....kinda ruins the image.......

Yes, we lost interest in WWF many years ago........but it was so much fun back then!

Wow......that is hot sharky......stay in with aircon on..........

Robo you stay cool too.........yes, I'm not quite a coffee drinker.......different in the US though.......


Made Caribbean chicken pieces for dinner.......spicy and tasty to me, but apparently I added too much citrus in the marinade for DH, and  too much spice for DS  well, I liked it.........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> There are goats named Molly all over the world because of her.  Look up Fiasco Farm some day when you're bored.


That's awesome! I have a buddy that raises goats and I am so jealous of her farm life.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> He is popular.........saw him pictured the other day ironically coming off the golf course in a pair of shorts polo shirt and sandals.....lol.....kinda ruins the image.......
> 
> Yes, we lost interest in WWF many years ago........but it was so much fun back then!
> 
> Wow......that is hot sharky......stay in with aircon on..........
> 
> Robo you stay cool too.........yes, I'm not quite a coffee drinker.......different in the US though.......
> 
> 
> Made Caribbean chicken pieces for dinner.......spicy and tasty to me, but apparently I added too much citrus in the marinade for DH, and  too much spice for DS  well, I liked it.........


Is that like a jerk chicken? I LOVE  jerk chicken.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Is that like a jerk chicken? I LOVE  jerk chicken.



Yep, more or less the same.......just varied the spices a bit. We like it sizzling hot with scotch bonnet chillies, but DS has a milder palate.........so I adjust a few things.......

And added too much lemon zest apparently.......lol........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Yep, more or less the same.......just varied the spices a bit. We like it sizzling hot with scotch bonnet chillies, but DS has a milder palate.........so I adjust a few things.......
> 
> And added too much lemon zest apparently.......lol........



Sounds delish! The hubs would probably love it too, he's a ghost pepper fan. My tastes are lame. I can't go much hotter than buffalo sauce.


----------



## schumigirl

He probably would......as I said if it's just DH and I, it's a whole load hotter than tonight.......doubt he would have noticed the bliddy citrus if it had the normal heat strength.......lol.......but maybe not for you then if your tastes are slightly tamer........

Oh Lordy......ghost chillies are amazing!! But I'm kinda scared of them too........my tongue went numb with that in a curry in London few years back........that was just too hot for me! But, we did keep eating it.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I like somewhat hot food too.  I tried a mustard at a oriental place one time, and they said it wasn't hot.  Well, that must have been mixed up, because I think it was the hottest stuff I ever had.  I was breathing fire.  LOL

Oh Sharky, I think we have the same weather.  98 so far, so 2 degrees above our record, and still to reach 100 by 4pm.  Heat index is hovering around 110 so far too, it is hot, just hot.  And we get to have another line of severe thunderstorms later tonight  The early morning one did nothing to the humidity.  Just made it muggy and damp.






Ahh, that's why I like living where I do.  We get 4 seasons, and can always complain about the weather.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Me neither Mac.  When people complain about the Florida heat, I am like yeah, I live like that every summer, so I embrace it.  Means easy packing, and lots of suntan lotion.
> 
> Yeah, the kids were robbed, they just need to gel more as a team, and maybe not get as tired.  Since the soccer rules changed, now by birth year rather than age at start of August, many teams had to break up.  DD's team is mostly made up of some of the players of 2 different club teams that all decided to continue under the new rules as a blended team.  I just like watching the young ladies get better every year.  She is now playing at a much high level than last year, so some adjustment for that too.
> 
> With that, DS is hogging the web with his WWE viewing.  Battleground tonight.  I can only watch so much.
> 
> Oh, and I got a very very good rate in FQ via that agency, so I am a happy camper, and paying less than rack rate of the values.   So ready for an October break.


Which agency was that please Lynne?  Just trying to catch up on 3 days of posts!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I like somewhat hot food too.  I tried a mustard at a oriental place one time, and they said it wasn't hot.  Well, that must have been mixed up, because I think it was the hottest stuff I ever had.  I was breathing fire.  LOL
> 
> Oh Sharky, I think we have the same weather.  98 so far, so 2 degrees above our record, and still to reach 100 by 4pm.  Heat index is hovering around 110 so far too, it is hot, just hot.  And we get to have another line of severe thunderstorms later tonight  The early morning one did nothing to the humidity.  Just made it muggy and damp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, that's why I like living where I do.  We get 4 seasons, and can always complain about the weather.



It's rumbling out now. Know how I know a storm is coming? Our Great Dane/St Bernard mix suddenly becomes a frantic, panting, fur blowing lap puppy. 93*/ feels like 108* .... blah


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Which agency was that please Lynne?  Just trying to catch up on 3 days of posts!




It isn't allowed to bring up some companies names

We just say the company that can't be listed


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Yeah, I was gonna say just google it.  Sorry.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all - not been here for a few days as had a busy few days for hubs birthday.  Barbecue with the family Saturday afternoon and hubs son and girlfriend even put in a visit so that was good as we don't see much of them.
Then Sunday early I took him on the surprise trip to stay at a country hotel and spa not far away.  I think it's done him good to have the break though we are both very tired this evening - perhaps too relaxed!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac.  Yeah, I was gonna say just google it.  Sorry.


Sorry I forgot that


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> It's rumbling out now. Know how I know a storm is coming? Our Great Dane/St Bernard mix suddenly becomes a frantic, panting, fur blowing lap puppy. 93*/ feels like 108* .... blah



sounds like my sister's dog, he goes crazy and has to find a closet or anywhere and screams like he's being killed.  I warned her round two is coming tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Realfoodfans said:


> Hi all - not been here for a few days as had a busy few days for hubs birthday.  Barbecue with the family Saturday afternoon and hubs son and girlfriend even put in a visit so that was good as we don't see much of them.
> Then Sunday early I took him on the surprise trip to stay at a country hotel and spa not far away.  I think it's done him good to have the break though we are both very tired this evening - perhaps too relaxed!




What a nice birthday for DH.  Relaxing is always good.  Went for a walk at lunchtime.  Too sweaty.  Had to come into the air conditioning.  I'm ready for a nap.  LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac.  Yeah, I was gonna say just google it.  Sorry.


Can ya PM it? I'm curious


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> It's rumbling out now. Know how I know a storm is coming? Our Great Dane/St Bernard mix suddenly becomes a frantic, panting, fur blowing lap puppy. 93*/ feels like 108* .... blah



Now that sounds an adorable puppy!!! Would love some pics of him/her.........



Realfoodfans said:


> Hi all - not been here for a few days as had a busy few days for hubs birthday.  Barbecue with the family Saturday afternoon and hubs son and girlfriend even put in a visit so that was good as we don't see much of them.
> Then Sunday early I took him on the surprise trip to stay at a country hotel and spa not far away.  I think it's done him good to have the break though we are both very tired this evening - perhaps too relaxed!



Sounds lovely........BBQ and family visit, then Spa Visit........my kind of weekend! I just mentioned the other day I hadn't done a spa visit for a while........my friend that passed away was the one I went with most often.......although I'm sure I won't be stuck for someone to go with for a day trip or longer.


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> Can ya PM it? I'm curious



just did.


----------



## keishashadow

Why is it I only get busy and have to run around when it's H-O-T?  You know it's bad when u don't want to get out of the car's AC

Is the new HP book a book or screenplay?  Not sure whether to order it or not?

Tink no idea how you survive that humid heat in garden center.

Middle DS's BD is Wednesday, today only day he doesn't work the 2nd job so it's happy BD dinner of crab legs, stir fried steak/lomein noodles & garden fresh cucumber/tom salad.  Cheated & got a big choc chip cooked lol


T 





tink1957 said:


> I'm here...I've been doing some trip planning, I was considering doing MNSSHP on either 9/20 or 25 depending on whether I could get the coveted BOG dinner reservations.  Well I'm happy to report that after many years of trying...I got a pre-party adr the only problem is that it's on an HHN night.  Am I crazy for considering doing both in one night?



That's a lot.  Do you do the website that alerts when an ADR pops up.  Another of those you can mention it things I believe?



schumigirl said:


> Have fun when you do go........my treadmill is rather shamefully needing a good dust before I get back on it......lol......
> 
> 
> Washing is in.......rain is chucking it down now. Looks like thunder maybe.



Mine gets used every day, just not by me



macraven said:


> _i'm booked at a value at the motherland on my fall trip and was lucky enough to get a discount on the room.
> 
> can you believe that the base rate for a value is $145. + tax.
> 
> All Stars has really gone up since last year...
> 
> 
> so when i read about peeps complaining about a deluxe room at the darkside for $175, makes me not understand  why would anyone complain about that price _



Remember when anything over $60 a night was 'a lot'.



SharkyGoddess said:


> I remember staying value 9 years ago and it was under $100/night.



You can still get those prices, I'm paying under $400 for nights @ AS mid August.



macraven said:


> Robo as long as there is life, the coffee will be on and ready when I am out of bed
> 
> Have a Bunn coffee maker and clear water turns black within 3 minutes



I read Bunn wrong, that's all I'm sayin lol



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac.  Yeah, I was gonna say just google it.  Sorry.



The Voldemort agency lol


----------



## Realfoodfans

SharkyGoddess said:


> Can ya PM it? I'm curious


Me too I didn't get the cryptic clue


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.........crab legs, steak and noodles!!!! You're definitely cooking on my birthday.........you're hired 

Starting to watch Die Hard 2 for some reason........always think of that as a Christmas movie.........

I'm a little peckish surprisingly, and don't want to eat anything........trying not to think about the Parma ham, different chorizos and cheeses in fridge..........

Water is good.......isn't it?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Beautiful blue eyed Nana




She never leaves her ball behind




Puppy approved ice cream


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Beautiful blue eyed Nana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never leaves her ball behind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy approved ice cream



Beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous girl.......

So, she's a Great Dane mix with St Bernard?? Never seen one of those ever......love both those breeds.......gorgeous eyes!! She looks so affectionate 

Aww thanks for posting her pic........yes I can see she would be ultra hot in this weather and of course if she wants to sit on you........lol........


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Can ya PM it? I'm curious





Let's let this topic die out please


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Me too I didn't get the cryptic clue



Ditto


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Beautiful!!!! What a gorgeous girl.......
> 
> So, she's a Great Dane mix with St Bernard?? Never seen one of those ever......love both those breeds.......gorgeous eyes!! She looks so affectionate
> 
> Aww thanks for posting her pic........yes I can see she would be ultra hot in this weather and of course if she wants to sit on you........lol........



She is a lovebug that's for sure. She's so huge, but the most gentle girl ever.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, lucky me, within a mile, some large raindrops started to fall on my windshield, yep, a very rainy ride home, but I am not sure what was worse, the increasing amount of rain or the large amount of steam coming off the road.  And joy, more to come, including possible 50 to 60 mph winds.  Not raining as much at home.  But, it does look like more is coming.  We will hunker down, and watch a movie.  Either that or annoy my DS and put The Batchelorette on.  

Think soup and grilled cheese.  AC at home is working nicely.

Keisha, you can cook for me any day too!

And beautiful dog Sharky.  Love the blue eyes.  I am a softy for large dog breeds.  While I loved my boxer, I still miss my labs.  Yes, my 85 pound male lab was my lap dog.  He was a gentle lover of anyone who paid attention to him.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Remember when anything over $60 a night was 'a lot'.



I can top that. There has literally not been any CM discounts open for any of the values since May. Or any discounts open. At all. I think there was a deluxe available for a bit. I looked for one night at Disney during my trip so I could leave on Tues with a cheaper flight, and the cheapest I could find is one night at Coronado for $133. Like, really?


----------



## tink1957

Yes keisha, I did use the other site that may or may not be named but the adr disappeared before I could get it.  I just lucked out after trying numerous times.  I still think it's funny that it says congratulations when you get it. Maybe it says that for all the adrs and I haven't noticed.

Sharky...what a beauty Nana is, I used to have a German shepherd named Buddy who was terrified of storms...he would jump on the bed in the middle of the night if he heard a rumble of thunder, usually right on top of me and dig his claws in until it was over...not fun.  I finally got something from the vet to calm him down but it took 30 minutes to kick in which didn't help during our pop-up storms.

Time to fire up the grill...hot dogs, burgers and grilled chicken tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

I remember getting POP and free dining with regular meal deal for $110 a night, including tickets for a preferred room for me, a junior kid, and child kid.  That was awesome.  But, my kids refuse to stay there again.  Oh well.  We did a split stay with the Yacht Club and Wilderness Lodge, they preferred the WL.  I thought they would like stormalong bay pool, but they were more into the style of the hotel.   But neither want to visit the motherland any time soon.  Universal, they still want to visit, as well as the Busch parks.

So far, a large line of storms, including hail, is traveling 50 mph heading east, just annoying those north of us.  Just overcast and muggy as all now.  After chicken noodle and BLT grilled cheeses, all are stuffed.  Soon, will be looking for something sweet.  I think DD made mashed or mac and cheese, as she did not want a sandwich.  Both enjoyed the tomatoes we bought from a roadside stand on the way home from the games yesterday.  Just picked earlier that morning the seller said.  Lush.


----------



## Lynne G

Line of storms have drifted south, so man that was a huge flash.  We are rocking and rolling with small hail.  Up, that huge flash hit something.  Fire whistle just sounded.  Hunkering down for sure.  On weather map, we are red and pink.  Stay safe all in the storms way.


----------



## tink1957

Hunker down and stay safe Lynne.


----------



## RAPstar

It was sprinkling a bit while I was waiting for the bus. It looks cloudy but I'm not sure if it will actually rain. It did lower the temp some.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> I remember getting POP and free dining with regular meal deal for $110 a night, including tickets for a preferred room for me, a junior kid, and child kid.  That was awesome.  But, my kids refuse to stay there again.  Oh well.  We did a split stay with the Yacht Club and Wilderness Lodge, they preferred the WL.  I thought they would like stormalong bay pool, but they were more into the style of the hotel.   But neither want to visit the motherland any time soon.  Universal, they still want to visit, as well as the Busch parks.
> 
> So far, a large line of storms, including hail, is traveling 50 mph heading east, just annoying those north of us.  Just overcast and muggy as all now.  After chicken noodle and BLT grilled cheeses, all are stuffed.  Soon, will be looking for something sweet.  I think DD made mashed or mac and cheese, as she did not want a sandwich.  Both enjoyed the tomatoes we bought from a roadside stand on the way home from the games yesterday.  Just picked earlier that morning the seller said.  Lush.



When FDP first came out & included appetizers & tips more than a few DVC'rs were booking values at 'throw aways' . I'm not quite that flush & think it's wasteful to do such a thing.  did bank our points  that year and stayed @ mods/values before they changed the dining plans.  

Tink I don't Recall seeing being congratulated re the ADR.   Need to look, for October, need to edit once I figure out rest of days in the parks.

So stuffed from dinner.  Found out I have GD overnight tomorrow.  Think we'll see the ice age if only to get into AC.  Really liked Star Trek this weekend, lots of action in this one.


----------



## macraven

I have 6 more days and I can book my fp at the motherland

Need to figure out which park to be in for my days

This will take some thinking for me

I feel like this is a job


----------



## macraven

Keisha's, have fun with the sleepover tomorrow

Enjoy the movie with gdaughter


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I have 6 more days and I can book my fp at the motherland
> 
> Need to figure out which park to be in for my days
> 
> This will take some thinking for me
> 
> I feel like this is a job



You ain't kidding! I made the FAM +1 sit down with me and go over the park maps so we could pre pick our FP based on where we will be am & pm.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy the movie with little one today Keisha.........hope they turn the air right up for you.........


Seeing all the FP talk is making me nervous. We don't go to Disney, but promised to help a woman in my husbands office who is going for the first time.......with her husband, 3 kids, all teens........her mum and dad.....his mum who doesn't really want to go  and her brother and 2 kids. I almost gave up before I started to help.........They know nothing and are honest about it........ 


Quiet day today......dentist, Optician and Orthotic appointments to sort out for DS and I.

Dull, but not cold today.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we are fine.  Brother lost power, and I don't know if he got it back yet.  There were a ton of lightning strikes.  4 fire trucks past by on the main street near our house.  Busy night.  Sad kids, it seems the storms took out our router.  Guess I need to buy another one.  We are true WiFi family.

You would think 72 would be refreshing, but it is oh so humid.  I think my AC ran all night.  

Have fun with the GD today Keisha.  

Hope your appointments go well Schumi.

Yep, I'm plotting and scheming what days and what fastpasses I can snag.  7 more days for me to wait.  Yeah, it does feel like a job Mac.  I'll have to look at my phone to remember all the ones I make.  It also means next month, the balance is due.  Ugh, budget, and keep buying those gift cards at a discount.  Very few ADRs for me.  I have booked, cancelled, rebooked, and booked several times so far.   Still hoping the SW fireworks show in HS is during my stay.  If it is, and if AK's show comes online, I'll have to reconfigure my schedule all over again.  Yeah, a job!  LOL

So, with the very sunny start to another humid day in the 90's, I need to see if the tea's done steeping.  I'm ready for a big glass of ice tea.   Enjoy your Tuesday everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Bit of a narcissistic post this one.....but I won`t be too narcissistic as to start my own separate thread  Anyway, I was reminded by email the other day I hadn`t posted any pics of my trip to NY this year............so, here are just a small selection of the almost 1000 pictures we took. It was so hard to post just a few as I do have so many, and with them so many lovely memories.

Most pictures involved all my relatives on Long Island and mum, who I won`t post pictures of. Very few of my pictures don`t have a family member in them. Pictures are so important to us.

This was our 3rd trip to Long Island and NYC were there for 16 nights all in. 6 nights in a hotel in LI and then 4 nights in the City then back to hotel in LI for remainder of our trip. We did so much but I won`t do it as a trip report style.......they can drag on a bit sometimes!!! Just pictures as requested........hope you like them........

First was taken at a winery in LI.......I really could have spent all day here. Such a beautiful area.






Next few are all in the Times Square, Bryant Park area














Outside Rockefeller Centre





Top of the Rockefeller Centre






Outside NY Public Library







Inside Empire State Building














Outside Macy`s






From the River Cruise






Outside my favourite hotel ever, The Plaza heading to Central Park


























Inside NY Public Library






Flatiron Building and Washington Monument and Park


















Times Square


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome pictures Schumi, thanks for sharing.  Haven't been back to NYC since I took my DD to the doll store and to watch the Rockettes years ago.  You had beautiful weather by the looks of it.


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics Carole, you look so happy in all of them.  
Glad you made it through the storms safely Lynne...hope you get your router back soon.

I finally slept late on my day off...time for coffee


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Made me think of Mac


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Love the pics Schumi!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Made me think of Mac


Yea that's me!


----------



## macraven

Awesome pics schumi!


----------



## Squirlz

Great pictures Schumi!


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, I may have missed it but did you make it to a show in NYC, and if so did you manage to see something other than Wicked?


----------



## tinydancer09

Squirlz said:


> We _are_ allowed to have chickens, but I'm afraid the Township might frown upon bovinular activity.


So we have a crazy person who lives in one of our communities that we have a rental in. The community has convents and he believes they  need to be followed to a T such as grills are supposed to be stored out of sight. So when you're done grilling on your charcoal grill he expects it to be pulled back into the storage unit as soon as you're done. NOT COOLED down done, just done grilling. He goes over and takes a picture. One time the family was still on the porch eating the dinner they just grilled.

ANYWAYS. the e-mail addressed to us and a few other houses out there the other day said "DEAR TRAILER PARK NEIGHBORS" the end of it said "I am hoping that we don't have chickens and goats roaming these properties any time soon but I would not be surprised." I'm looking for a chicken to borrow and a harness to put it on so I can walk it around on the common area by his house.  

Got to love by-laws! I actually do enjoy rules, but seriously... let the grill cool down first guy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely pictures Schumi. I hate photos with me on but love to see everyone else!  Went with DD to get DGS a pre-holiday hair cut today.  Fab just for littlies place called Little Big Heads with a play room, personal IPads loaded with choice of viewing.  She began taking him there as they understand his Dyspraxia but as he's always gone he's very relaxed and can sit still.  DGD wanted to sit and watch in a little princess chair rather than playing in the other room!  Dull weather but mild today - hoping the sun returns soon.


----------



## macraven

So cute tinyD


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _since we are back on chickens, i'm grilling chicken breasts on the grill for dinner
> and sweet potato fries..
> 
> come on over schumi, i think that is one of your type of meals.
> and doing southern style italian beens on the stove._


Wait.... did you grill the sweet potato fries too? 


SharkyGoddess said:


> I remember staying value 9 years ago and it was under $100/night.


I remember $79 just from when I was in college. Off season of course. Not sure what they were back in the day.
Parents put us in the Floridian one year and it was over the top... but man.. I don't think it was worth it. (SORRY DAD) It's not to me at least. We ended up moving to the Coranado I believe. That was the last time we stayed on site and I wasn't to middle school yet. We took a disney world hiatus after that one for some reason. 
Love Universals pricing. People's eyes get big (including moms) until I tell them what's all included and how convenient it is. Then she goes "ohhhh.... totally worth it." Yepp!



SharkyGoddess said:


> I have to tell y'all that I am SOOOOO glad my little Shiver only does the motherland once every so often. Planning fastpasses is a nightmare!!! I also looked at the Boardwalk (for my own amusement) and almost went belly up when I saw the nightly prices. ARE THEY NUTS? Confirmed my decision to stay offsite in our nice little rental house and just drive each day.
> Universal has me spoiled!!!


Where are you renting? We do the condos at Windsor hills and love it!!! Love staying in Kississimee. We are only 5 minutes from DHS on one side and 8 minutes from Supertarget and publix on the other. I LOVE THAT TARGET!!!! Also love that publix. It's an older one, but we like to get subs and milk on our way in.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely pictures Schumi. I hate photos with me on but love to see everyone else!  Went with DD to get DGS a pre-holiday hair cut today.  Fab just for littlies place called Little Big Heads with a play room, personal IPads loaded with choice of viewing.  She began taking him there as they understand his Dyspraxia but as he's always gone he's very relaxed and can sit still.  DGD wanted to sit and watch in a little princess chair rather than playing in the other room!  Dull weather but mild today - hoping the sun returns soon.
> 
> View attachment 184134 View attachment 184135



What a cutie!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the nice comments on the pics

Yes, Lynne,the weather was glorious our whole trip......high 80's to mid 90's most days.......hot in the city as the song says........lol.....

RFF.........cute pics! Looks a fabulous place to get hair done!




RAPstar said:


> Carole, I may have missed it but did you make it to a show in NYC, and if so did you manage to see something other than Wicked?



Ended up just doing Wicked again.......I know......bit boring but I adore that show so much. We always buy our tickets well in advance so get fabulous seats! It was just as good this time too..........

We only saw one show as we just had other plans on the other nights we were in the City......did think we would catch 2 shows. Always next time.........


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Made me think of Mac



Lol........that's funny!!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely pictures Schumi. I hate photos with me on but love to see everyone else!  Went with DD to get DGS a pre-holiday hair cut today.  Fab just for littlies place called Little Big Heads with a play room, personal IPads loaded with choice of viewing.  She began taking him there as they understand his Dyspraxia but as he's always gone he's very relaxed and can sit still.  DGD wanted to sit and watch in a little princess chair rather than playing in the other room!  Dull weather but mild today - hoping the sun returns soon.
> 
> View attachment 184134 View attachment 184135




I thought that was you cutting hair!! Didn't read it properly........lol.......


----------



## tinydancer09

Awesome pictures, Schumi! I've always wanted to visit the big city but always end up in theme park land instead.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Wait.... did you grill the sweet potato fries too?
> 
> I remember $79 just from when I was in college. Off season of course. Not sure what they were back in the day.
> Parents put us in the Floridian one year and it was over the top... but man.. I don't think it was worth it. (SORRY DAD) It's not to me at least. We ended up moving to the Coranado I believe. That was the last time we stayed on site and I wasn't to middle school yet. We took a disney world hiatus after that one for some reason.
> Love Universals pricing. People's eyes get big (including moms) until I tell them what's all included and how convenient it is. Then she goes "ohhhh.... totally worth it." Yepp!
> 
> 
> Where are you renting? We do the condos at Windsor hills and love it!!! Love staying in Kississimee. We are only 5 minutes from DHS on one side and 8 minutes from Supertarget and publix on the other. I LOVE THAT TARGET!!!! Also love that publix. It's an older one, but we like to get subs and milk on our way in.



We'll be staying at 7 heaven. We stayed with them a few years ago and loved the house and private pool.


----------



## tinydancer09

The bunk room with ship lap. They ordered the wrong kind for the carriage so they decided to put this here and get the kind she wanted for the carriage. It's nice and solid. Very easy to clean. The bunks have lots of built in storage and what not.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww such cute pictures Real.  Sounds like a great place for a kid's haircut.  

Oooh TinyD,






  Nosy neighbor?  That's too funny about the grill.







  Just sayin' Mac!


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> I thought that was you cutting hair!! Didn't read it properly........lol.......


She's definitely got better legs than me!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> She's definitely got better legs than me!



Lol.........

It's lovely though there is somewhere like that where GS feels comfortable getting his hair cut......and the look of concentration on GD face is adorable!!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Awesome pictures, Schumi! I've always wanted to visit the big city but always end up in theme park land instead.


Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## macraven

Got a break in the weather at est 8 this evening

Outside watering the pear trees now


----------



## Lynne G

Fancy, expensive router now hooked up, old one in trash.  All is right with the teens.  Happy sound of band hogging screams.

Ate out Italian, now very stuffed.  Time to chill. Put a pot of tea on, I need some tea.  It is a muggy night.


----------



## macraven

Cute kitty


----------



## macraven

Wait....

I miscounted
It is not 6 more days before I have to do my do at the motherland. It is 2 more days as of today

That means I have to pick them starting Thursday 

I still have no idea what to chose


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Wait....
> 
> I miscounted
> It is not 6 more days before I have to do my do at the motherland. It is 2 more days as of today
> 
> That means I have to pick them starting Thursday
> 
> I still have no idea what to chose



Rides.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Wait....
> 
> I miscounted
> It is not 6 more days before I have to do my do at the motherland. It is 2 more days as of today
> 
> That means I have to pick them starting Thursday
> 
> I still have no idea what to chose


We had a hard time choosing too.


----------



## macraven

I don't know what park to be in for my days with the exception of 2 adrs I made 90 days out
I park hop so just have to be at the park for a Partial time period
So I can hop parks those days


The early closing due to mnnshp I need to find out as no sense hopping to mk at 4 when they close at 7


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Wednesday again..........

Finally gave in and started watching DS DVDs of Game of Thrones last night.........I rather strangely liked it! Takes a bit of getting into, but I'm hooked! My new binge watch......only saw 3 episodes last night, so should catch up easily......not for everyone and certainly not to be watched with kids regardless of age.......lol....... Kyle just laughed when I asked how roodie doodie it was........

Sun is shining but black clouds are looming around........got a friend popping in for lunch so have shrimp salad to prepare and made cheddar bay biscuits earlier.......from a box I brought back. But have the recipe to make them on my own........

7 weeks............


----------



## macraven

USA, yaaaa in 7 weeks for schumi


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> USA, yaaaa in 7 weeks for schumi







Nearly forgot to wish our Keisha's middle DS a very  

Hope he has a lovely day! 


It's gone very hot here again this afternoon.......cloud all gone and sun is shining brightly! Well, apart from that one cloud that's just appeared again. 

Think we'll get the BBQ out tonight.......I have maple BBQ flavour pork steaks and spicy chicken thighs. Will do some little baby potatoes and red peppers in foil with butter and cayenne pepper too.......that's dinner.

Maybe have a midweek cocktail too........


----------



## macraven

That is right!!


Keisha is having the birthday bash for son later today


To the birthday boy

I know all will have fun!


----------



## Lynne G

a Happy Birthday to Keisha's DS.  Nice hot day to party!


----------



## tink1957

to keisha's middle son...Hope he has a blast at his party.

Having a hard time getting motivated today...I have a long list of chores and all I want to do is  

Time to get off my bum and get the laundry done...I hear the dryer buzzing now.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## Robo56

Carole thanks for sharing your pictures from New York. Looks like you had a great time. That smile says everything 

RFF cute grandbabies.

Morning tink I'am with you on the motivation issue. I need to clean my desk off in my office today. Think I'am going to make some tuna salad and egg salad for lunch. Sounds like a distraction 

Happy birthday to Keisha son


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> I'm looking for a chicken to borrow and a harness to put it on so I can walk it around on the common area by his house.


I have one or 3 that you can borrow LOL! Actually I think we have one that would love a road trip but not so much the harness and and one who would probably be ok with the harness but not the car...the ladies have been complaining today as it has rained all day so far-storms rolled in last night.

Happy birthday to the birthday dude!

Awesome pics Schumi!

Have fun on the fastpass stuff Mac...I enjoyed doing it past 2 years-meant trip was closer

 Orbitz has a couple All Stars for 115$ night/average right now(-+15% of coupon code of BYEBYE-random 6 days in September I plugged in dates.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Mony, the neighbor chickens were up at 5:30am the other day, seemed they were scared from the earlier storm.  Lots of clucking, so I knew the storms were gone for that morning.  I bet the big momma wouldn't mind a leash.  It jumps into your arms on command.  Others tend to be not as friendly.


----------



## macraven

Since I have the motherland ressie paid off in full , I'm out of luck with the code

Thanks for helping 

A Disney employee told me I had to have my room paid in full or I could not make the fp set up 

I get wrong info a lot but this one does not bother me
I have more than enough gc to cover all food, snacks, etc for that portion of the vacation 
I'm good to go except for fp set up


----------



## macraven

Why am I in the mood to buy chickens and a coop?



I keep reading about chicks and that is on my mind


Growing up the parental built a checkin coop and raised chicks for eggs and Sunday dinner

Ever since they ate my pet , I rarely eat chicken


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Growing up the parental built a checkin coop and raised chicks for eggs and Sunday dinner
> 
> Ever since they ate my pet , I rarely eat chicken



Lol........I don't like chickens unless they're on my plate..........


Just off phone to my mum, after she filled me in on all the doom and gloom of folks she knows that have died this week .......asked her if she fancied a few nights away at the Atholl Palace we went to last year........turns out my mum has a better social life than I do. She's busy that week.........

Will take my husband instead 

Lovely evening here............pork steaks and chicken were just delicious................I'm full. Made a small-ish pitcher of Woo Woo's 

Game of Thrones later too..........


----------



## RAPstar

I'm really done with this head cold or allergies I have right now. My head hurts, my nose is stuffy, and I'm tired. 

57 days though.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Lol........I don't like chickens unless they're on my plate..........
> 
> 
> Just off phone to my mum, after she filled me in on all the doom and gloom of folks she knows that have died this week .......asked her if she fancied a few nights away at the Atholl Palace we went to last year........turns out my mum has a better social life than I do. She's busy that week.........
> 
> Will take my husband instead
> 
> Lovely evening here............pork steaks and chicken were just delicious................I'm full. Made a small-ish pitcher of Woo Woo's
> 
> Game of Thrones later too..........



Your meal sounds good! I'm not that keen on cooking on barbecue unless hubs wants to take over.
Lovely evening here on the edge of the Peak District too.  Hubs has been away all day helping my brother with electrical work at his village club where he is the stage manager for the local amateur dramatics group - they are really good at working together when there is a big job to be done.
I went with DD and the littlies for a walk and feeding ducks and geese then to a new ice cream farm - oh my the choices were amazing - including Mega Shakes!
 Made chicken tikka masala for tonight and we will watch the next Containment- wish we had the whole series recorded - that's how we like to enjoy drama!


----------



## Realfoodfans

RAPstar said:


> I'm really done with this head cold or allergies I have right now. My head hurts, my nose is stuffy, and I'm tired.
> 
> 57 days though.


What do you take to help?  Allergies are so annoying but lots of help out there.


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> I have one or 3 that you can borrow LOL! Actually I think we have one that would love a road trip but not so much the harness and and one who would probably be ok with the harness but not the car...the ladies have been complaining today as it has rained all day so far-storms rolled in last night.
> 
> Happy birthday to the birthday dude!
> 
> Awesome pics Schumi!
> 
> Have fun on the fastpass stuff Mac...I enjoyed doing it past 2 years-meant trip was closer
> 
> Orbitz has a couple All Stars for 115$ night/average right now(-+15% of coupon code of BYEBYE-random 6 days in September I plugged in dates.


I thought of the chicken reading the news paper when I got that e-mail. That would be something for him to wake up to. Unfortunately I would fear for the safety of the chicken.


----------



## RAPstar

Realfoodfans said:


> What do you take to help?  Allergies are so annoying but lots of help out there.



All I have is Benadryl right now. So I don't take it often or else I'll fall asleep at work


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Afternoon y'all!!!

Mac I hadn't even considered FP times for mnsshp days but we were going to be in mk for one entire day so I don't think it will affect us much. We're only giving the mouse 2 days since we wanted more time at home.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, that ice cream looks good, Real!  We have a dairy farm not too far from the home that makes their own ice cream.  Lets just say, we visit only a few times a year.  I also buy milk while I'm there too.

think we're going to go mexican tonight.  DD made salsa and we bought corn, fresh from the field, so maybe steak or chicken or both.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Your meal sounds good! I'm not that keen on cooking on barbecue unless hubs wants to take over.
> Lovely evening here on the edge of the Peak District too.  Hubs has been away all day helping my brother with electrical work at his village club where he is the stage manager for the local amateur dramatics group - they are really good at working together when there is a big job to be done.
> I went with DD and the littlies for a walk and feeding ducks and geese then to a new ice cream farm - oh my the choices were amazing - including Mega Shakes!
> View attachment 184302 Made chicken tikka masala for tonight and we will watch the next Containment- wish we had the whole series recorded - that's how we like to enjoy drama!



Oh I don't get to cook on the BBQ.......lol.......that's DH domain........he does it so well too........only time I get to cook on it is if he's away through work.........he even cleans it all........

Dessert looks nice! Love local places for things like that! Beats store bought anyday........haven't had chicken tikka masala for a long time.........love a good old chicken tikka madras......dh has chicken tikka jalfrezi usually.......both very hot and spicy from our local Indian........I say local, it's about 25 minutes away.......lol......our village doesn't have one. Quite fancy that for the weekend now........I do make my own,  but sometimes a takeaway is just what's needed.........

Robbie.......feel better......allergies are so unpleasant.


----------



## Realfoodfans

RAPstar said:


> All I have is Benadryl right now. So I don't take it often or else I'll fall asleep at work


Yes drowsiness is bad - DD and DGS both take Piriton which doesn't seem to make them too drowsy.


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> I thought of the chicken reading the news paper when I got that e-mail. That would be something for him to wake up to. Unfortunately I would fear for the safety of the chicken.


They can take care of themselves pretty well-have the neighbors cat scared to come into yard-and should have taken a picture of my foot when I was daring to walk away from daughters chicken after I gave her a treat (she wanted more).

Went grocery shopping-haven't done a big shop in over a month! EEK the bill. But have 2 weeks or more of meals ready to go without having to shop (other than maybe milk and fresh fruit).   Eldest DD craving TGIFridays sizzling chicken and cheese skillets so that is what we are having (along with Ruby Tuesday's Ruby Relaxer cocktail for me!). Tomorrow is beef stroganoff in crockpot as I am working. LOVE coming home to dinner already made.

@RAPstar - the only thing that works for our allergies when they get bad is Allegra-D or Zyrtec-D. Here in MO you are limited on how much you can buy (thanks meth heads!) unless you have a prescription.  

Oh and looked at my CC statement to find DS had "accidentally" charged $170 of in app purchases!! Amazon and CC contacted-if not able to be reversed the boy's bank account will be a bit lower - he has been told multiple times he can't do that and we thought we had disabled it!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Rapstar have you tried flonase? That's the only thing that helps me.


----------



## macraven

I have a son with allergies so bad and taken him to a couple of doctors over it

Flonase was decent for him but his doc did a script for generic Flonase that works great
Pharmacist said many go that route
It's cheap and works better for some reason

Walk in doc places can do this script


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my poor DS takes a cocktail of prescription and over the counter.  It changes sometimes because nothing works  enough at times.  He has had pollen allergies since young.  I feel for ya Robbie. 

Late night for DS, had fun with his bunk kids at the late night the camp does for all the bunks.

Ahh, it is 83 out still, hello summer!


----------



## macraven

When next Jan/feb rolls around next year, everyone will be missing these warm days


----------



## SharkyGoddess

So much for my after dinner walk  stinkin' lightening!


----------



## Bluer101

Just doing a quick drive by. 

I have been way to busy at work and home since we got back. Hope all the homies are doing great. I still have to finish uploading the menus too.


----------



## macraven

Glad you stopped by bluer
Was wondering if you were tied up with work and life


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a while but chasing two boys is not easy!   

Finally had a chance to have 5 minutes to myself so I thought I would pop in.  Of course, I brought pics!  

These were taken at my brother's wedding last Friday.  They were soooo well behaved.  The only time Chris was disruptive is when he broke out into a rendition of "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" during the wedding vows.    Not that I cared because they wrote their vows and they were boring as anything.

Chris and Daddy




Lucas




The Whole Family (yes we wore the same color...we wanted to stand out )




And this is Lucas at the end of the night (around 11:30 or so)




Hope I didn't bore you too much!  

Hope all of your summers are warm and relaxing!


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics kfish...too precious...you can bore us anytime.


----------



## macraven

You never bore us, don't think like that

We knew you back before pre bf then husband

Love the pics of the family
Nice you all wore red to the wedding and not black
Red is a happier color and it looks good on you, mr kfish and the guppies

Your babies are beautiful !


----------



## tinydancer09

Just a stop in to share wine Wednesday post. Saw Flonase post... Not sure who what or why but I love the stuff. I take it and another perscription nasal spray every day. The other one is an antihistamine. Doc told me to start taking it a month before my allergy season starts... Then she did the allergy test and said "okay just take it daily."


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> All I have is Benadryl right now. So I don't take it often or else I'll fall asleep at work


Found it! 
As my allergist says... Allegra, Zyrtec, or Claritin daily. Benadryl for sudden symptoms like hives. I also love Flonase. Understand it's not an antihistamine but a steroid... Or the fancy word... It helps the inflammation. So if your airways are actually inflamed and not full of mucus it can help you breath better. Can take three days to show results. It also takes three days for my antihistamines to get into my system fully.

Hope you feel better soon! 

Hello everyone else! Hope all are well and I'll catch up later. I'm back in GA and man is it hot here!


----------



## macraven

No kidding it has been hot here


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> No kidding it has been hot here


It was hot at the coast but inland is just a whole nother level. Waiting on fall/winter. Hopefully we get a real one this year! Was thinking about my birthday trip and hoping temps are lower than they were last year. Growing up it was always too cold on my birthday for a pool party. Now that I'm an adult it's usually hot as everything.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Tomorrow is beef stroganoff in crockpot as I am working. LOVE coming home to dinner already made.



I adore my crock pots.....or slow cookers as we tend to call them over here. Funnily enough I never use mine in summer.......always a winter thing.......love beef stroganoff.......but yes, I love having something cook all day.......sometimes cook a chicken overnight and around 2am I can sometimes smell the aromas drifting.......lovely! 



Bluer101 said:


> Just doing a quick drive by.
> 
> I have been way to busy at work and home since we got back. Hope all the homies are doing great. I still have to finish uploading the menus too.







KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a while but chasing two boys is not easy!
> 
> Finally had a chance to have 5 minutes to myself so I thought I would pop in.  Of course, I brought pics!
> 
> These were taken at my brother's wedding last Friday.  They were soooo well behaved.  The only time Chris was disruptive is when he broke out into a rendition of "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" during the wedding vows.    Not that I cared because they wrote their vows and they were boring as anything.
> 
> Chris and Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Whole Family (yes we wore the same color...we wanted to stand out )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Lucas at the end of the night (around 11:30 or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you too much!
> 
> Hope all of your summers are warm and relaxing!



Adorable pictures! Can't believe how much Chris has grown...............yes, Lucas looks ready for bed there doesn't he........

Lovely boys.......I'll be everyone loved hearing Chris sing...........



Much cooler night last night, slept great! 

Almost 8am......should really get up........ But, a day of a little housework and not much else.......nice looking morning, but rain predicted by lunch.......no BBQ tonight then.


----------



## Realfoodfans

I use my "crock pot" slow-cooker all year round since I found lots of new recipes on Pinterest.  I now use it for things like lasagna which I never did before.  Or to do a whole chicken.  Always feel virtuous to come home to it all ready.
Lovely bright morning here - though not too warm.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn said:


> They can take care of themselves pretty well-have the neighbors cat scared to come into yard-and should have taken a picture of my foot when I was daring to walk away from daughters chicken after I gave her a treat (she wanted more).
> 
> Went grocery shopping-haven't done a big shop in over a month! EEK the bill. But have 2 weeks or more of meals ready to go without having to shop (other than maybe milk and fresh fruit).   Eldest DD craving TGIFridays sizzling chicken and cheese skillets so that is what we are having (along with Ruby Tuesday's Ruby Relaxer cocktail for me!). Tomorrow is beef stroganoff in crockpot as I am working. LOVE coming home to dinner already made.
> 
> @RAPstar - the only thing that works for our allergies when they get bad is Allegra-D or Zyrtec-D. Here in MO you are limited on how much you can buy (thanks meth heads!) unless you have a prescription.
> 
> Oh and looked at my CC statement to find DS had "accidentally" charged $170 of in app purchases!! Amazon and CC contacted-if not able to be reversed the boy's bank account will be a bit lower - he has been told multiple times he can't do that and we thought we had disabled it!


Poor DS - they set these things up in different ways to try and catch them out I'm sure.  Hope you can get it returned.


----------



## macraven

I used to do a big grocery shopping couple of times a month
Now I have the basics and plan ahead 

Since we don't do heavy or full meals but rarely, my big shopping days are for the cats 

Yesterday dropped a lot on cat cat food 
It should last them a good 19 days

I do not think they appreciate it 
One car will eat anything including broccoli
The other snubs food she doesn't like

The theory that the cat will eat it if they are hungry enough does not fly at my house as I always give in


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I used to do a big grocery shopping couple of times a month
> Now I have the basics and plan ahead
> 
> Since we don't do heavy or full meals but rarely, my big shopping days are for the cats
> 
> Yesterday dropped a lot on cat cat food
> It should last them a good 19 days
> 
> I do not think they appreciate it
> One car will eat anything including broccoli
> The other snubs food she doesn't like
> 
> The theory that the cat will eat it if they are hungry enough does not fly at my house as I always give in



Are you up early or staying up late????


----------



## macraven

Fell asleep at 2 this morning and woke up at 5


Nothing on tv so thought I would dis a bit


----------



## schumigirl

Quite right.........I'm usually on my own around this time of the morning here........sites just back up and running after the maintenance.......

I try not to wake folks..........

So far this morning I've walked 3 miles on treadmill and cleaned 2 out of 3 bathrooms and downstairs toilet.........not too bad........now I'm sitting down......lol......with big glass of .........iced water 

Hope you get back to sleep when you get back to bed........you'll be whooped later if you don't.......


----------



## macraven

And you do all of that without coffee!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Tea and toast.........strong tea though........

I'm almost thinking about lunch now. Another hour or so........not sure what to have......


----------



## macraven

BLT always hits the spot


----------



## macraven

Back later
Going to the gym


Homies have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Never boring Kfish.  What a nice family picture, and the kids are so cute.  What a happy smile from Lucas, even if it's almost midnight.  

Glorious sunny start to the day.


----------



## macraven

The skies over my area look like rain

But, they have been there before and it all passed by us

Crossing fingers today is the day for real rain!


----------



## RAPstar

It looks like rain here, and there's enough humidity that I wish it finally would rain. Ugh, I hate humidity.


----------



## macraven

Me too as it makes my hair frizz


----------



## schumigirl

We've had rain today.......stopped now, but so much cooler temps. Closed windows as it felt cold.......DS laughed when I said I was cold. 

Will happily send rain to anyone who wants it.........I want sunshine and heat back.........rain just started again.......

Didn't have BLT for lunch.......but very close, honey roast ham,  tomato and lettuce on a slice of toast.......have made up jalapeño beef burgers for us and plain beef burgers for DS for dinner tonight........is it bad I'm hungry already! It's only 3.20pm!


----------



## macraven

I just fried an egg to eat
My go to food when I don't know what to eat
And it's quick to fix


----------



## tinydancer09

Have you all heard about the new hulk lockers?
Ticket scanner instead of finger.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes. Was posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Settling down to watch some more Game of Thrones.........addictive!


----------



## macraven

Yea someone mentioned it sometime back


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yea someone mentioned it sometime back



How was the gym today Mac..........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I don't know what park to be in for my days with the exception of 2 adrs I made 90 days out
> I park hop so just have to be at the park for a Partial time period
> So I can hop parks those days
> 
> 
> The early closing due to mnnshp I need to find out as no sense hopping to mk at 4 when they close at 7


What are your dates at the mouse?


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> How was the gym today Mac..........


Went fine until some gal in there wanted to chat....

Everyone I meet in this area always asks you to church
Told her would see her Sunday night 

Lol

Was not my best session on the machines but went slower today


----------



## macraven

TinyD sept 27 to October 2


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> I adore my crock pots.....or slow cookers as we tend to call them over here. Funnily enough I never use mine in summer.......always a winter thing.......love beef stroganoff.......but yes, I love having something cook all day.......sometimes cook a chicken overnight and around 2am I can sometimes smell the aromas drifting.......lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable pictures! Can't believe how much Chris has grown...............yes, Lucas looks ready for bed there doesn't he........
> 
> Lovely boys.......I'll be everyone loved hearing Chris sing...........
> 
> 
> 
> Much cooler night last night, slept great!
> 
> Almost 8am......should really get up........ But, a day of a little housework and not much else.......nice looking morning, but rain predicted by lunch.......no BBQ tonight then.


Crock pot is just a brand of slow cooker. I'm starting to get very short tempered with their products as of late. My crock pot that's been in storage since college has been discontinued. I was looking up where to purchase a replacement lid and found out it had HORRIBLE reviews. People reporting it completely scorching their food on low. That joker landed itself in the trash. I'm not risking a potential fire risk. My sister's tends to overcook things on low too.....
Guess I will be purchasing a different brand or finding mom's super old one in storage. Anyone else remember the crock pots where the crock was permanently attached? That thing is still the best one we've ever owned just a pain to clean. 

Anyone have any recommendations? I need a smaller one for my new place at the parents. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I use my "crock pot" slow-cooker all year round since I found lots of new recipes on Pinterest.  I now use it for things like lasagna which I never did before.  Or to do a whole chicken.  Always feel virtuous to come home to it all ready.
> Lovely bright morning here - though not too warm.


Have you heard about my chicken pasta? It's my favorite. It's a creamy chicken sauce with Italian seasoning. Serve over pasta or rice. Love it! I make it with my olive garden breadsticks,


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I used to do a big grocery shopping couple of times a month
> Now I have the basics and plan ahead
> 
> Since we don't do heavy or full meals but rarely, my big shopping days are for the cats
> 
> Yesterday dropped a lot on cat cat food
> It should last them a good 19 days
> 
> I do not think they appreciate it
> One car will eat anything including broccoli
> The other snubs food she doesn't like
> 
> The theory that the cat will eat it if they are hungry enough does not fly at my house as I always give in


That's why I love dogs. My dog truly appreciates toys and presents. She also expects them.... I'll try to find my video and post a link. I signed her up for bark box and she loves them. She even opens her own Christmas/birthday presents. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes. Was posted a couple of weeks ago.





macraven said:


> Yea someone mentioned it sometime back


I'm obviously behind. I was worried about it at first thinking you were going to have to slide it in and out like a credit card reader. Found pictures and it's just like the turnstiles. Sounds good to me! I like the little lockers I think. Good for people who travel light and just need to put sun glasses or something in. Appears my tiny backpack should fit too.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Went fine until some gal in there wanted to chat....
> 
> Everyone I meet in this area always asks you to church
> Told her would see her Sunday night
> 
> Lol
> 
> Was not my best session on the machines but went slower today



Yes, yes they do. I get the strangest looks when I tell them I don't go. They always tell me they're going to pray for me. Most never ask if I have faith only if I go to church. Growing up I got called a devil worshiper on the daily because my family didn't go to church. Kids.... Just because we don't go does not mean we don't have faith. I tried many churches growing up and still haven't found one I like. I'm good on my own  Some co-workers at the mennonite bakery used to ask me my beliefs. They were young and I didn't want to share too much as I didn't want to "corrupt" them in their parents mind and give them "Crazy" ideas. I told one that I tried to be the best person I could, have high  morals, values, and give back. Oh boy.... I chose not to respond after that. 




macraven said:


> TinyD sept 27 to October 2


Looks like the best day will be Tuesday or Wednesday for MK then, as I'm sure you've probably already looked. Tuesdays are always good days for MK anyways. Not sure why honestly... We have found that it's true though. Tuesdays always seem less busy. Major fall break week down here starts Saturday the 1st. Northern fall break starts 8th per my bookings... not sure how it differs down there.  Happy planning!!! 
I've got to get on the ball with our planning too. We already know our days for eveything, but I need to set up a tentative FP booking schedule.


----------



## Lynne G

Rock and rolling again.  Another ride in the rain up soon.  Oh well, my plants are thanking me.  Wonder if soccer is still on.....  Half of me is hoping not.  Have to run it by DD.


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> Crock pot is just a brand of slow cooker.



Yep, very well aware of that........this is not my first rodeo.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Rock and rolling again.  Another ride in the rain up soon.  Oh well, my plants are thanking me.  Wonder if soccer is still on.....  Half of me is hoping not.  Have to run it by DD.



Do you have far to travel Lynne, if weather gets better?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Went fine until some gal in there wanted to chat....
> 
> Everyone I meet in this area always asks you to church
> Told her would see her Sunday night
> 
> Lol
> 
> Was not my best session on the machines but went slower today



Hate when folks yak on forever..........

Glad you enjoyed it anyway........think I went too far too fast today.......lol.......dodgy hip playing up.......will have tomorrow off........shopping day.......groceries in morning.........some clothes and training shoes late afternoon.


----------



## macraven

I checked the calendar hours for the parks 
The fw at mk are not on for some of the days I had in mind
So trying to decide which days for the Epcot/mk dates to set up

But, did see David cook is to preform Saturday so that is a game changer for me and need to decide what time to hit Epcot that day

Other than that, I need to make plans tonight for fp 


I liked the system they had before
Do not like planning 2 months out on when I wa t to do a ride


----------



## macraven

Schumi one gal came in before I left
She had her music and ears plugged so she was able to avoid the talker


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi one gal came in before I left
> She had her music and ears plugged so she was able to avoid the talker



Lucky her.........lol........best to be avoided if possible!

Sounds like a nice place though.........


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Yep, very well aware of that........this is not my first rodeo.


Sorry, didn't realize. Didn't mean it that way just didn't know if crock pot brand was abroad. I'm young and not very cultured as you've probably figured out.  As we've had the "what do you call it" discussion on here before was thinking along those lines. 


macraven said:


> I checked the calendar hours for the parks
> The fw at mk are not on for some of the days I had in mind
> So trying to decide which days for the Epcot/mk dates to set up
> 
> But, did see David cook is to preform Saturday so that is a game changer for me and need to decide what time to hit Epcot that day
> 
> Other than that, I need to make plans tonight for fp
> 
> 
> I liked the system they had before
> Do not like planning 2 months out on when I wa t to do a ride


And 180 days out on what to eat if you want table service! That's my biggest annoyance. 
I go back and forth between if I miss it or not. I lean more towards missing it than not. I just hate all the planning now. I love planning and I hate Disney planning we were all on even playing field back in the day. Now if you want to plan a last minute trip-- GOOD LUCK.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Crock pot is just a brand of slow cooker. I'm starting to get very short tempered with their products as of late. My crock pot that's been in storage since college has been discontinued. I was looking up where to purchase a replacement lid and found out it had HORRIBLE reviews. People reporting it completely scorching their food on low. That joker landed itself in the trash. I'm not risking a potential fire risk. My sister's tends to overcook things on low too.....
> Guess I will be purchasing a different brand or finding mom's super old one in storage. Anyone else remember the crock pots where the crock was permanently attached? That thing is still the best one we've ever owned just a pain to clean.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? I need a smaller one for my new place at the parents.
> 
> 
> Have you heard about my chicken pasta? It's my favorite. It's a creamy chicken sauce with Italian seasoning. Serve over pasta or rice. Love it! I make it with my olive garden breadsticks,


I've been thinking about getting an instance pot. Have you checked those out?


----------



## macraven

I did my adrs about 150 days out and moved them up to the lunch hour from dinner hour periods 

Figured that way I could do one park in the morning then go to another one for lunch and some rides in that park afterwards

But in two different nights will hit mk for the parade and wishes and hit Epcot two different nights for eat to the beat 
Trying for the first show for the Saturday 

When I changed to an earlier dining time,!it was at 95 days out 

What a mess to find the best time for beirgarten
But after stalking the site multiple times in the day and evening, I got what I wanted
Kind of...

Disney was fun at one time but not now due to all the set up and planning for adrs and fp


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I've been thinking about getting an instance pot. Have you checked those out?


Is that when food magically is done once it is in that pot for ten minutes?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Overcast again today. I sure wish y'all would come collect your rain clouds!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Is that when food magically is done once it is in that pot for ten minutes?


According to the reviews I've read, yes. It sounds interesting enough, but I've alway's loved my slow cookers.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm doing something entirely crazy this trip to wdw... I'm not making adrs. We're just going to be there two days though with our first a split between he and Epcot, so we've already decided on sci fi for lunch and dinner at the house. The next day will be all in mk and I simply can not make a lunch desicion, dinner will be at the house again.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> According to the reviews I've read, yes. It sounds interesting enough, but I've alway's loved my slow cookers.



I quite like the idea of one of those.........seem to get good reviews. I have 2 slow cookers.......ideal for when I split a pork butt and it's too big for one........wouldn't be without them!

But, tempted to go get one of those Sharky now........like I need another kitchen gadget  

Like handbags I suppose......never have enough........


Planned to go out and see if we could see any of the meteor shower around just now.........but far too cloudy and a bit cool if I'm honest!


----------



## tink1957

Mac, be sure to set aside some time for us to meet up at Epcot on the 27th. We will be there all day and it's emh that night so we can meet up later too.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> I quite like the idea of one of those.........seem to get good reviews. I have 2 slow cookers.......ideal for when I split a pork butt and it's too big for one........wouldn't be without them!
> 
> But, tempted to go get one of those Sharky now........like I need another kitchen gadget
> 
> Like handbags I suppose......never have enough........
> 
> 
> Planned to go out and see if we could see any of the meteor shower around just now.........but far too cloudy and a bit cool if I'm honest!



One can never have too many kitchen gadgets. Ever.


----------



## macraven

Or husbands...... Lol


----------



## Monykalyn

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been MIA for a while but chasing two boys is not easy!
> 
> Finally had a chance to have 5 minutes to myself so I thought I would pop in.  Of course, I brought pics!
> 
> These were taken at my brother's wedding last Friday.  They were soooo well behaved.  The only time Chris was disruptive is when he broke out into a rendition of "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star" during the wedding vows.    Not that I cared because they wrote their vows and they were boring as anything.
> 
> Chris and Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Whole Family (yes we wore the same color...we wanted to stand out )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Lucas at the end of the night (around 11:30 or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't bore you too much!
> 
> Hope all of your summers are warm and relaxing!


So stinkin cute all of you!!
And I would have been totally laughing at the Twinkle outbreak during the vows (total bad influence here)


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I've been thinking about getting an instance pot. Have you checked those out?


No idea what you're talking about. I shall look it up.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> No idea what you're talking about. I shall look it up.


http://instantpot.com


----------



## tinydancer09

My favorite part about my job is shopping for the kitchens. Love it! Cant wait to get all my shelving up at the carriage house so I can start buying all the gadgets. Though, I don't really need that may over there. The toaster is built into the oven which is nice. No need for a toaster or a toaster oven. I did get a microwave though which I rarely use. Kitchenaid is finally out of storage after being locked up for almost 4 years only seeing light of day once since then. Need a new bowl though. And more attachments for it. Definitely need a Ninja blender/processor. Hmm... what else..... 
Oh a new slow cooker! Or maybe an instant pot. They're expensive though! Just looked them up on amazon. Cheapest I see is $120. Probably worth it though by the reviews. More research will be done. 

I have to also decide if I take all my kitchen stuff back from my sister or if I just buy a second of everything. Hmm...


----------



## Squirlz

Hoping we have everything packed, we are leaving for WestVirginia tomorrow for 5 nights.  Molly was born in  Charlestown and we're visiting some of her old haunts.  Bat Boy cave, coal mine tour, Moth Man museum, plus the Greenbrier bunker tour and Falconry lesson.  And some horseback riding.  Should be fun...a good road trip with the Caddy.  I've had The Beast 5 years and it only has 16K miles.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels squirlz!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  hope all are well this morning. Have a great Friday everyone. 

Squirlz happy trails to you and Molly. Bat cave sounds interesting


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Couldn't help myself


----------



## schumigirl

Got no internet or email here today.....on my phone right now.....supposed to be up and running an hour ago now saying at least another 5 hours.......unbelievable!!

May have to do something other than internet today......

Off out shopping soon anyway......

Happy Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, that's a large moon, er, minion.  

Thunder at bed time, thunder this morning.  Actual puddles and a very rainy start to the day.  No soccer last night, too wet.  They will play in the rain, but with thunder, no.   Schumi, travel soccer tends to be about a 2 hour's drive limit.  If longer, we stay over.  Those long trips are the exception.  And we didn't do a long trip yet this year.  

I've changed my only ADR three times now. Even now, I still might cancel, plus I have other ressies that have food with them.  I won't starve, that's for sure.  Started to make a list of the countries' snacks I want to try.  I'm curious what others think, once the food reports start.  Heck, I'm still tweeking my days, as almost ready to book the fps.  So much work. LOL

Safe travels Squirlz. 

With that, time for tea.











  PC, where are ya?


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> One can never have too many kitchen gadgets. Ever.



How true!

Went to get one this morning.......DH laughed when I described it as I have never been able to use our pressure cooker as I'm rather scared of it.......lol......but this looks easy.

Anyway, one I wanted was out of stock where I went......will try again from other places.....not expensive either for what they seem to do. Back out later today for few bits and pieces so will look out. 



Internet seems to back on.......touch wood! 


Miserable morning with heavy rain and misty........now, sun is shining and it's beautiful!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
Loved the minionions postings 


Can never get enough of them


----------



## tink1957

Good morning homies 

At work now and it's already hot.  I almost didn't make it since I forgot to set my alarm...bad thing is that it was my fastpass selection day.  Thank goodness I woke up at 6:50 and was awake enough to get what I wanted.  I did online check-in too so I'm all ready to go...is it Sept yet?

Have a great trip squirlz.

Nice minions Robo.


----------



## macraven

Oh,  Dark skies here smells like rain 
Maybe
I hope


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> At work now and it's already hot.  I almost didn't make it since I forgot to set my alarm...bad thing is that it was my fastpass selection day.  Thank goodness I woke up at 6:50 and was awake enough to get what I wanted.  I did online check-in too so I'm all ready to go...is it Sept yet?
> 
> .



Glad you got what you wanted Vicki.......yep, September needs to come around.........don't work too hard!





macraven said:


> Oh,  Dark skies here smells like rain
> Maybe
> I hope



Sent you our rain from earlier........that'll sort your plants and grass out........our lawns are greener than ever right now as we've had so much rain and plenty of sunshine too........nice!


----------



## tink1957

Hey Carole...could you please send some of the rain my way?  My tomatoes are thirsty.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hey Carole...could you please send some of the rain my way?  My tomatoes are thirsty.



Lol.......as requested! 

I love home grown tomatoes!! Hard to beat them.........

We need a rain smilie and stil waiting on a cocktail smilie too..........


----------



## tink1957

as close as it gets....we need a cocktail smilie with an umbrella drink almost two for one


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> as close as it gets....we need a cocktail smilie with an umbrella drink almost two for one



Lol......I hate that beer one 

A nice little martini glass or even a wine glass would suit me better......large one of course.........


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  TGIF'ness to all.

Hot, humid, stormy here.  Hoping the rain stays away this weekend.  Will be driving out to Cedar Point in a few hours with my two oldest DSs et al.  If you've been there know it's built on a thin peninsula a few miles long.  With all the metal from the coasters, combined with the water of Lake Erie, it's the last place you want to be when a storm rolls thru.  Staying at one of the onsite places with indoor water park will occupy them if storm does kick up, if that fails I' my taking a cooler of beverages (adult and otherwise)

Carole - are you suggesting there are thinly disguised TR threads here?  Diabolical lol could be the plot for next minion movie!  

I, for one, would love to see miscellaneous TRs/picture threads of other places besides U here...admitted travel junkie I am.  Not sure if there is a miscellaneous trip report thread her anywhere nor would I khow that would play with the management here lol.



tinydancer09 said:


> So we have a crazy person who lives in one of our communities that we have a rental in. The community has convents and he believes they  need to be followed to a T such as grills are supposed to be stored out of sight. So when you're done grilling on your charcoal grill he expects it to be pulled back into the storage unit as soon as you're done. NOT COOLED down done, just done grilling. He goes over and takes a picture. One time the family was still on the porch eating the dinner they just grilled.
> 
> ANYWAYS. the e-mail addressed to us and a few other houses out there the other day said "DEAR TRAILER PARK NEIGHBORS" the end of it said "I am hoping that we don't have chickens and goats roaming these properties any time soon but I would not be surprised." I'm looking for a chicken to borrow and a harness to put it on so I can walk it around on the common area by his house.
> 
> Got to love by-laws! I actually do enjoy rules, but seriously... let the grill cool down first guy.



HOA doesn't allow outdoor grills to sit outdoors? Makes perfect non-sense.



Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely pictures Schumi. I hate photos with me on but love to see everyone else!  Went with DD to get DGS a pre-holiday hair cut today.  Fab just for littlies place called Little Big Heads with a play room, personal IPads loaded with choice of viewing.  She began taking him there as they understand his Dyspraxia but as he's always gone he's very relaxed and can sit still.  DGD wanted to sit and watch in a little princess chair rather than playing in the other room!  Dull weather but mild today - hoping the sun returns soon.
> 
> View attachment 184134 View attachment 184135



Aw how cute!

PS am I seeing peppa da pig? One of my favorite kids shows



macraven said:


> Wait....
> 
> I miscounted
> It is not 6 more days before I have to do my do at the motherland. It is 2 more days as of today
> 
> That means I have to pick them starting Thursday
> 
> I still have no idea what to chose



I'm right behind you.  Pick the new frozen ride 1st, 7DMR next, followed by Peter Pan & it all tends to fall in place for me.



RAPstar said:


> All I have is Benadryl right now. So I don't take it often or else I'll fall asleep at work



Another vote for the generic Flonase .  When all else fails take a hit of Afrin but not more than a few times a month or you'll blow out (literally) your nose.



tinydancer09 said:


> Crock pot is just a brand of slow cooker. I'm starting to get very short tempered with their products as of late. My crock pot that's been in storage since college has been discontinued. I was looking up where to purchase a replacement lid and found out it had HORRIBLE reviews. People reporting it completely scorching their food on low. That joker landed itself in the trash. I'm not risking a potential fire risk. My sister's tends to overcook things on low too.....
> Guess I will be purchasing a different brand or finding mom's super old one in storage. Anyone else remember the crock pots where the crock was permanently attached? That thing is still the best one we've ever owned just a pain to clean.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? I need a smaller one for my new place at the parents.
> 
> 
> Have you heard about my chicken pasta? It's my favorite. It's a creamy chicken sauce with Italian seasoning. Serve over pasta or rice. Love it! I make it with my olive garden breadsticks,



Will admit to having them in all sizes from extra large to just a quart.  Perfect for buffet service vs chafing dishes.  I don't mess with the ones with browning elements, timers, etc.  Although I do have one that has what I call a haunted mansion design lol.

I go with reviews, Amazon a good place to start.  I have had surprisingly good luck as to longetivity with the JCP private brand - cooks.



Squirlz said:


> Hoping we have everything packed, we are leaving for WestVirginia tomorrow for 5 nights.  Molly was born in  Charlestown and we're visiting some of her old haunts.  Bat Boy cave, coal mine tour, Moth Man museum, plus the Greenbrier bunker tour and Falconry lesson.  And some horseback riding.  Should be fun...a good road trip with the Caddy.  I've had The Beast 5 years and it only has 16K miles.



If driving thru Beckly, WV, remember the speed trap there.  Have wanted to do the Greenbrier bunker tour.  Feel free to share pics.


tink1957 said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> At work now and it's already hot.  I almost didn't make it since I forgot to set my alarm...bad thing is that it was my fastpass selection day.  Thank goodness I woke up at 6:50 and was awake enough to get what I wanted.  I did online check-in too so I'm all ready to go...is it Sept yet?
> 
> Have a great trip squirlz.
> 
> Nice minions Robo.



Yea!


----------



## macraven

I can see cedar point all lit up when at Kelleys island
Me Mac is going there tomorrow for vacation

I will be home as have appointments set up for next week

Have a fun mini vacation Keisha !!


----------



## marciemi

Had a great 4 days with the nephew at IOA/US/Aquatica!  Loved PBH and was definitely worth it for the EP and early entry but just couldn't justify it normally living here since I really don't think it took any longer to get there from our house than once you figure in the walking time from the room to the boat and then the time on the boat.  But if I was visiting from anywhere else, I don't think you could beat it.  We had a room directly overlooking the pool so a bit loud during the afternoon with music blasting but very convenient to both the pool (obviously) and the boat.  We ate lunch at the restaurant at the pool and really enjoyed it.  

Got on pretty much everything multiple times.  Only had a couple issues with some really arrogant/obnoxious TM's - once at RRR and once at (believe it or not) ET.  Strangely enough both named Corey, although definitely not the same Corey.    Most other TM's (especially at the hotel!) were great.  Overall though, let's just say that I don't have the energy of an 11-year-old anymore.    Glad to have some recovery time now!  



keishashadow said:


> Hot, humid, stormy here.  Hoping the rain stays away this weekend.  Will be driving out to Cedar Point in a few hours with my two oldest DSs et al.  If you've been there know it's built on a thin peninsula a few miles long.  With all the metal from the coasters, combined with the water of Lake Erie, it's the last place you want to be when a storm rolls thru.  Staying at one of the onsite places with indoor water park will occupy them if storm does kick up, if that fails I' my taking a cooler of beverages (adult and otherwise).
> 
> HOA doesn't allow outdoor grills to sit outdoors? Makes perfect non-sense.



When we lived in Michigan, for about 8 years we spent 30+ days a summer camping in a popup at Cedar Point (spread out over the summer/fall).  I can't tell you how many times we spent huddled in one of the hotel lobbies or a restroom waiting out storms.  And I can remember many times battening down the hatches in the popup and waiting it out, or setting up in a complete monsoon (you would be astounded how fast you can get a popup set up in that situation!).  

Our HOA allows grills outside but not visible from the street so it's okay in the back yard.  I think.  At least we haven't been reported yet!


----------



## macraven

_that is a rare incident of having a TM like that.
i never have encountered anything but lovely and helpful staff at UO_


----------



## RAPstar

Well I found a better price for my flight back to Orlando ($100 on American, nonstop, leaving at 1:40pm), so I went ahead and got my ROF pass. I was gonna get the new Harry Potter play, but I get paid weekly so if need be I can wait till the Friday after it comes out. I wanted to do the later flight, but it was still $145. Plus with the 1:40 flight I can still do early entry and a late breakfast before leaving. Or an early breakfast. Something. I wanted to have at least a little more park time before leaving since Mike (and Vicki) talked me into doing MNSSHP the Sunday I'm there. Plus Mike's CM discount on the tickets helped a bit lol.


----------



## buckeev

New car shopping...
*Brain. Hurts. Bad.*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  TGIF'ness to all.
> 
> Hot, humid, stormy here.  Hoping the rain stays away this weekend.  Will be driving out to Cedar Point in a few hours with my two oldest DSs et al.  If you've been there know it's built on a thin peninsula a few miles long.  With all the metal from the coasters, combined with the water of Lake Erie, it's the last place you want to be when a storm rolls thru.  Staying at one of the onsite places with indoor water park will occupy them if storm does kick up, if that fails I' my taking a cooler of beverages (adult and otherwise)
> 
> Carole - are you suggesting there are thinly disguised TR threads here?  Diabolical lol could be the plot for next minion movie!
> 
> I, for one, would love to see miscellaneous TRs/picture threads of other places besides U here...admitted travel junkie I am.  Not sure if there is a miscellaneous trip report thread her anywhere nor would I khow that would play with the management here lol.



Me?? Suggest such a thing.......  I can imagine that plot......a new nefarious Svengali leader.......tho that might have been done to death.......

Another site I used to go on had miscellaneous trip reports from all over.......good idea.......

Have a great trip.......like the sound of the adult beverages..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Have a good break Keisha!  Yes Peppa Pig looms large in our day with DGD.  Miniature figures, plush figures, blankets, clothes - and of course the endless availability of the actual cartoon!
We are having take out fish and chips with DS and DIL tonight.  Tomorrow we collect our rental van ready for taking DD and the littlies to the coast in Devon on Monday.
While we've got it we thought tomorrow we'd go collect my parents (better view high up) and take them for a drive in the country and lunch out - they are really looking forward to it.
Sunday we're picking up daughter's family to go to a park some distance away where my brother runs his miniature locomotive along with other rail enthusiasts and their trains.  The track is huge right round the park and really good fun to ride on.  People queue all day for rides.
So we are hoping it brightens up for us now we are on countdown to holiday.
Happy weekend all!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  TGIF'ness to all.
> 
> Hot, humid, stormy here.  Hoping the rain stays away this weekend.  Will be driving out to Cedar Point in a few hours with my two oldest DSs et al.  If you've been there know it's built on a thin peninsula a few miles long.  With all the metal from the coasters, combined with the water of Lake Erie, it's the last place you want to be when a storm rolls thru.  Staying at one of the onsite places with indoor water park will occupy them if storm does kick up, if that fails I' my taking a cooler of beverages (adult and otherwise)
> 
> Carole - are you suggesting there are thinly disguised TR threads here?  Diabolical lol could be the plot for next minion movie!
> 
> I, for one, would love to see miscellaneous TRs/picture threads of other places besides U here...admitted travel junkie I am.  Not sure if there is a miscellaneous trip report thread her anywhere nor would I khow that would play with the management here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> HOA doesn't allow outdoor grills to sit outdoors? Makes perfect non-sense.



I love that. Perfect non-sense. Yes, it's against the rules for outdoor grills to be visible when not in use outdoors. At the beach. In Florida. I guarantee people use the grills well more than they use our indoor kitchens. They're thinking about forcing "gas grills only" because the cool down time is sooner and they can be moved quicker than the charcoal ones. OR requiring them to build outdoor kitchens so that it looks nicer. I just roll my eyes... I can't believe they're trying to pacify this guy just because he's annoying. 


Did I share that my sister has a wheat allergy? We just learned this. She has been having some problems as of late with allergies and not feeling well. Come to find out she has several food allergies and wheat being the most difficult one. We eat a lot of bread. We're going on a scavenging mission today to hopefully find good alternatives for her. I've already gotten several ingredients to start learning how to make wheat free breads. Wish me luck! She's so down in the dumps about it. We already are not vast variety eaters so taking out one of her main sources of food is a huge blow. We will persevere! If anyone has any good gluten/wheat free recipes or brands PLEASE let me know! This is all so new to us.


----------



## Robo56

Well I was going to go out and pull weeds, but all this talk of travel, TM's, FP's, ADR's, cooking devices, weather and car purchasing made me tired. So I think I will take a nap instead 


RFF have fun with all your family this weekend and on your trip your Devon.

Keisha have fun on your trip.

Buckeev good luck on the car hunt 

Afternoon Mac, Schumi, Tink, Sharky, Lynne, RAPstar, Keisha and Tinyd.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I love that. Perfect non-sense. Yes, it's against the rules for outdoor grills to be visible when not in use outdoors. At the beach. In Florida. I guarantee people use the grills well more than they use our indoor kitchens. They're thinking about forcing "gas grills only" because the cool down time is sooner and they can be moved quicker than the charcoal ones. OR requiring them to build outdoor kitchens so that it looks nicer. I just roll my eyes... I can't believe they're trying to pacify this guy just because he's annoying.
> 
> 
> Did I share that my sister has a wheat allergy? We just learned this. She has been having some problems as of late with allergies and not feeling well. Come to find out she has several food allergies and wheat being the most difficult one. We eat a lot of bread. We're going on a scavenging mission today to hopefully find good alternatives for her. I've already gotten several ingredients to start learning how to make wheat free breads. Wish me luck! She's so down in the dumps about it. We already are not vast variety eaters so taking out one of her main sources of food is a huge blow. We will persevere! If anyone has any good gluten/wheat free recipes or brands PLEASE let me know! This is all so new to us.



Try Nuke bread, I love it! I make coconut/almond flour rolls a lot.

eta... give me a few and I will share recipes


----------



## SharkyGoddess

For all y'all chicken peeps


----------



## macraven

TinyD so many eateries have gluten free bread and foods these days

Know the parks cater to those with wheat allergies

Should be able to find lots of recipes with Google

Non in my family is gluten free so I'm no help with recipes


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev, I have a headache too.  Maybe it will show up in my driveway tomorrow.  

Well, storms are gone until the weekend.  Muggy as all once the sun came out.  No sign of puddles since lunchtime.

Going to see Star Trek tomorrow,  looking forward to seeing it.  

Now it is what is for dinner game.  Kids just came home from camp and are grumpy.  Pizza maybe.  Too hot to cook.  That and maybe our salsa and some chips.  Have to take a vote.


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac I forgot to ask if you got all of the fastpasses you wanted...hope it went well.

No help here on the gluten free stuff tinyD.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Monykalyn

killing a few minutes at work- old job. Am going to strictly PRN at end of month-i have several bonus pay rates in addition to my base and I thought id lose them when I switch from regular to PRN but found out today I keep them!

@TinyDancer For gluten free Bobs Red mill has lots of mixes that are gluten free and pretty good. Gluten is in a LOT of things. Was she diagnosed via skin or actual colon biopsy? The only true way to be diagnosed with a true wheat allergy is colon biopsy. If it's skin she may have a "sensitivity" but I do not like skin mediated "allergy" tests. Just about anything you prick the skin with will "react".

And I'd love if there was a misc trip report place.  I got lots of info on community board and trip advisor for our Washington DC trips and to Portland but doing a trip report on them at TA isn't the same

Rain off/on all weekend here again. Was gonna drag kids to silver dollar city tomorrow for few hours if it's not raining in am...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hey mac I forgot to ask if you got all of the fastpasses you wanted...hope it went well.
> 
> No help here on the gluten free stuff tinyD.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


I got tied up and did not make my fp 
Mind is not on it today so might work in it Monday

Did you get what you wanted, hope so!


----------



## tink1957

Frozen was already gone but I didn't care much since I was concerned about getting Soarin.  The good thing is everyone went for frozen so that left plenty of fps for test track and Soarin.  I can do single rider for test track so it's all good


----------



## macraven

I don't have an interest for frozen anything and don't have plans for that ride

Do want to do soaring and see the new film on the ride


----------



## RAPstar

Since I'm using Mike's CM pass for my one Disney day, we can't make any till the week before. It's fairly annoying. But as long as I get to ride most of my favorites (except Thunder and Dinosaur since they're going to be closed) I'll be ok.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......good news on the job front........always nice to hear a positive.......



Back home after a night with friend that passed husband and one of the DD........lovely night.......and drank some nice wine...........luckily their house is only a 5 minute walk from ours........living in same village has its benefits! 

Finishing off the night with a Port......slice of lemon.......ice. Nice. Quick catch up on dis before bed.......almost midnight here........


----------



## macraven

Couple hours ago I got an email for AP discount off the deluxe hotels for my time period



Only problem with it is my dates of stay the hotel is booked up

But pbh hotel has openings 
I'm not switching hotels
Will stay where I am booked


----------



## Squirlz

So we're in this 115 year old hotel in Point Pleasant West Virginia.  Crazy old room, could be haunted, getting drunk with the owners in the bar. Fun times!


----------



## Squirlz

Forgot to post a pic of the room key.  Original key.


----------



## macraven

Was about to ask about that green thing attached to a cord.....

Then realized it was a phone 



Room key is a hoot


If you drink enough, you won't even notice if the place is haunted


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Squirlz said:


> Forgot to post a pic of the room key.  Original key.


I love room keys like this! Quirky, old hotels are the best, and haunted??? Even better!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD so many eateries have gluten free bread and foods these days
> 
> Know the parks cater to those with wheat allergies
> 
> Should be able to find lots of recipes with Google
> 
> Non in my family is gluten free so I'm no help with recipes


That's what I was just telling her. She had a very convenient time to have an allergy that has many things in common with gluten problems. 10 years ago this would have been a lot more difficult! It's just overly frustrating for her right now and seems all too much. She lovesss crackers, snack foods, sweets, etc. She's been wheat free for 5 days and said as much as she HATES to admit it she feels so much better. It was causing tightness of her chest, overfull feeling, swelling, etc. The doctor said that was the allergic reaction.... 
We've just go to learn. We just spend $100 combined at publix and shopped around a few other places. We did not make it to Whole Foods or Fresh Market as we got a late start today. My fault. Business was crazy! 
There are a lot of things she can't have, but there's also a lot of things she can and that's what we need to focus on. 

We went to outback and they brought us bread and I was just like AHHHHHHh nope. Taking that home I can't sit here and eat it infront of her I'd feel bad. We ordered cheese fries instead


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> killing a few minutes at work- old job. Am going to strictly PRN at end of month-i have several bonus pay rates in addition to my base and I thought id lose them when I switch from regular to PRN but found out today I keep them!
> 
> @TinyDancer For gluten free Bobs Red mill has lots of mixes that are gluten free and pretty good. Gluten is in a LOT of things. Was she diagnosed via skin or actual colon biopsy? The only true way to be diagnosed with a true wheat allergy is colon biopsy. If it's skin she may have a "sensitivity" but I do not like skin mediated "allergy" tests. Just about anything you prick the skin with will "react".


It was skin. I do the skin allergy tests too and that's what I'm on my allergy shots with. I however did not have any food allergies via skin tests. 
The way our Dr described it is anything that is more than the controlled variable which is the histamine response is a true allergy and anything less than that is a sensitivity. Her histamine response was a 4MM hive. So she said anything between a 1-3 is a sensitivity and anything above a 4 was a true allergy. 
I don't frankly know as I am a business major... when I have anything medical I walk to her and say help or google it. I know our allergy Dr is very well known and known to be VERY good at what she does.. I, however, cannot pretend to grasp if skin allergy tests are true or not. 

I'm familiar with Bob's as we sold many of the products at the bread wagon. That's actually the brand that most of the flour that I bought is. I also found a brand that is highly loved on the internet called Pamelas. Got some of the ginger snap cookies and they're very good!!! Better than my full'o'gluten one. 
Now, gluten is not her problem wheat is, but as those two usually go hand in hand.... I was tested for Celiac's disease and so was my father and we don't have it though many of my symptoms are the same exact. I was honestly shocked when the biopsy came back. Her and I have a different father though. 

I do think it's a true allergy though. She tends to feel like hell after we leave restaurants. The other night we ate at Texas Road House and of course we ate lots of bread... by the end of the movie we went to after she was having a very hard time breathing. She of course wouldn't let me take her to the ER and she did end up being okay, but she gets those types of reactions frequently when we eat places. She's only been wheat free for 5 days and she said she does feel better as much as she doesn't want to admit it. 

I don't know... Just seems weird to me that shes 30 and just finding out about this. Maybe it's new as you can develop allergies... just weird.


----------



## macraven

I have heard a person can develop allergies any time

The skin allergy tests can be a hit or miss
When one of sons had the skin testing last fall, it showed he had allergies to dogs 
Turns out it was not valid
Was around dogs and no reactions

A lot of money and turned out not to be valid

So starting over again

I wish the best for your sister tinyD
It has to be miserable for her 

Sounds like she is off to a good start going gluten free


----------



## schumigirl

I am so getting one of these!!!!!



Mac, I wouldn't change either.........we're happy where we stay regardless of offers.

Love a stay in a quirky haunted place! Nice key..........



Another dodgy internet day........whole area apparently! Works intermittently.

No email at the moment.......





Gonna be a long day.............


----------



## macraven

What a hoot the minionions are

Loved all of them


----------



## tink1957

Good morning


----------



## schumigirl

You off work today Vicki........


----------



## tink1957

Nope...at work now until 3 pm...at least the first few hours will be tolerable. It's saying 100% chance of rain so we'll see


----------



## schumigirl

Aww.....well, hope your day goes quickly.......rain will be good for your tomatoes.......lol......

It's kinda weird here today.......sunny, cloudy, warmish, coolish all at the same time........not a breeze though......

Chinese takeout tonight for us..............DS is staying in tonight so said he fancied Chinese food........sounds like a plan.........we have no plans tonight either........quiet night in with Game of Thrones and wine


----------



## macraven

Can't believe that August is around the corner!

I kept thinking I have 3 months to get some weight off before my trip

But it is closer than that 

Maybe I will lose 20 in my sleep
Lol

Vicki hope your day goes fast at work


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mornin' 

I am so glad someone mentioned the 7 dwarf mine ride, I had to inform everyone that their MK fps had been adjusted. Hopefully I don't over sleep on the morning I'll need to be up to snag them. What's better... online or in app?


----------



## Robo56

Morning  sun shining no excuse to not pull weeds


----------



## macraven

Sharky hope you don't over sleep Sunday

I still have not done my fp and no longer concerned about it

If it all fails me then will only do 2 days at the motherland next year and more time to my darkside stay


----------



## RAPstar

Is anyone else having problems accessing the boards? Every time I click my bookmark, it says error and won't load the page. But if I click on like my alerts or to my profile, it still works. When I click the home button I get the same issue. ????

Edit: It works fine when I switch browsers. So weird...


----------



## Realfoodfans

Squirlz said:


> Forgot to post a pic of the room key.  Original key.


At first look thought it said "Love Hotel" !!!


----------



## Lynne G

Star Trek was good.  I still miss hearing Shatner say those famous words.  Nice memorial to Nimoy at the end of the credits.  Kids are not fans, but enjoyed it any way.  Lots of smiles when the heard the Beasty Boys music.  That song is one of older one's favorites.

Hot Saturday with random thunderstorms.  Will we be rocking and rolling later?  I guess I will see if we win or not.

Looks like a neat hotel Squirlz.  Reminded me of a key and room I had when vacationing in the Lake District in England,  We had a poster bed that had steps.

Time to start the washer.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Sharky hope you don't over sleep Sunday
> 
> I still have not done my fp and no longer concerned about it
> 
> If it all fails me then will only do 2 days at the motherland next year and more time to my darkside stay


I've got until Sept since I can only choose mine 30 days out, but you know me, I over plan and sit on vibrate until I'm able to pounce


----------



## tink1957

It finally rained at my house.

I got off work 10 minutes early due to a thunderstorm since they close the garden center in bad weather.

I was looking forward to enjoying the wine I bought in my engraved Minnie mouse wine glass...found a note from Danielle next to the coffee pot that read "sorry, buy you a new one (food & Wine festival) I lifted up the note and found half of my broken wine glass that Trey had bought for me on our last trip 

We have somehow managed to break every wine glass in the house this year.

I'm now drinking my wine in a hard rock margarita glass...still tastes good,

 I'm fixing BBQ pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight should go well with my margarita wine


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Is anyone else having problems accessing the boards? Every time I click my bookmark, it says error and won't load the page. But if I click on like my alerts or to my profile, it still works. When I click the home button I get the same issue. ????
> 
> Edit: It works fine when I switch browsers. So weird...


Don't know what to tell you 
No problems for me today and no error message


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It finally rained at my house.
> 
> I got off work 10 minutes early due to a thunderstorm since they close the garden center in bad weather.
> 
> I was looking forward to enjoying the wine I bought in my engraved Minnie mouse wine glass...found a note from Danielle next to the coffee pot that read "sorry, buy you a new one (food & Wine festival) I lifted up the note and found half of my broken wine glass that Trey had bought for me on our last trip
> 
> We have somehow managed to break every wine glass in the house this year.
> 
> I'm now drinking my wine in a hard rock margarita glass...still tastes good,
> 
> I'm fixing BBQ pork chops, mashed potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight should go well with my margarita wine


Just drink your wine out of the bottle
And remember to sip it slowly

That is how we drank Blue Nun back in the college days


----------



## Monykalyn

@Squirlz -What an awesome hotel! Hope you got to see a ghost



tinydancer09 said:


> Maybe it's new as you can develop allergies.


Yep can develep allergies at any time. something mild can develop into life threatening quickly.  I don't like the skin test stuff-had my daughter enrolled in a study and they did bloodwork-much more expensive but more accurate. If she's having trouble breathing it is not wheat. wheat will cause major GI issues. Likely a preservative or some other cross contamination-which is easier to avoid at home too!



tink1957 said:


> I was looking forward to enjoying the wine I bought in my engraved Minnie mouse wine glass...found a note from Danielle next to the coffee pot that read "sorry, buy you a new one (food & Wine festival) I lifted up the note and found half of my broken wine glass that Trey had bought for me on our last trip


Someone breaks my Haunted Mansion mug I hand carried home last year there had better be a plane ticket and hotel reservations with a "sorry" note!


----------



## Monykalyn




----------



## Squirlz

No ghosts, but the Mothman Museum was right across the street.  We toured it today.  Legendary tale around these parts.


----------



## macraven

Interesting


----------



## georgina

Ah the Mothman.  You're in my neck of the woods (SW PA here). 

I've never posted on this thread, I was just watching Harry Potter movies all day in honor of his birthday and getting excited for our trip in 7 weeks. Seemed like an appropriate place to say that!

I've had my DS here for a week before he moves to the west coast. It's really nice having adult kids around sometimes.  We have been practicing driving since he's been carless in NYC for a couple of years. We went to see Star Trek today also. I'm gonna miss him when he flies away tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

To our newest homie:


Georgina

We are thrilled you joined us and hope you stay around 

We talk about everything here and you will fit right in as our newest homie

We have some other homies from PA here

Keisha is one but today she is living it up at cedar point
Hope she does not return all sunburn


----------



## tink1957

to the darkside georgina.


----------



## georgina

Thank you.  I am wearing my Ravenclaw shirt (and drinking wine) and dreaming!  Ticked at Freeform channel for skipping Order of the Phoenix movie for some reason.

I am originally from Cleveland and Cedar Point is my first amusement park.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Welcome Georgina!


----------



## macraven

Me Mac is in Ohio now and this week and
Will be seeing his family

I stayed home to take care of the cats

I do have my priorities....lol

Georgina my parental unit was from SE Ohio 
He loved that area

Hope you are still reading here and not conked out from the wine....


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Yep can develep allergies at any time. something mild can develop into life threatening quickly.  I don't like the skin test stuff-had my daughter enrolled in a study and they did bloodwork-much more expensive but more accurate. If she's having trouble breathing it is not wheat. wheat will cause major GI issues. Likely a preservative or some other cross contamination-which is easier to avoid at home too!



So true. Anyone can develop allergies at any age, any time

I developed a specific allergy around 2 years ago when I was 46. Yep,  the skin tests can be totally off........wouldn't rely on them at all. Mine didn't show up anything.....but we knew something was wrong. Bloods were the answer for me too. Was sat beside a woman that day who had read up on the Internet what she "thought" was wrong with her.......and had to share "all" her supposed ailments ........she was so off base it was funny. Internet is wonderful.......but for some......wow! Shouldn't be left alone with it......lol.......hope your DD is ok now.........


Love the Mothman tales.........


Hi Georgina........you have one of my favourite places in your avatar.........love Paris! And the Eiffel Tower.......



Very late night last night......watched 5 episodes of Game of Thrones........didn't think I'd get so into this show.......

Must get up soon...........


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## macraven

Morning time homies !



I'm still doing the rain dance


----------



## georgina

macraven said:


> Hope you are still reading here and not conked out from the wine....



I did conk out rather early, as I had to get up at 5 AM to get my baby boy (well he's 23) to the airport as he is moving to the Pacific NW.  I also have a DD in California so my kids have scattered!  Nice places to visit at least.


----------



## macraven

It always is a good idea to have the kiddies to live in places that would make a great vacation for you


----------



## Monykalyn

georgina said:


> moving to the Pacific NW


We had a mini trip and meeting in Portland, Ore and Stevenson, WA earlier in July! OMG it is gorgeous!!!. Dare I say it??-I think I'd rather go back there again than Disney or Universal if I had to choose...We met up with a fellow Disney COllege Program alum in Portland (she is currently living in Phoenix) and she was spending several weeks in the area to see if she would like it enough to move.  Think she is going to move in next year or so-already making plans to visit LOL.

Any one have an older version of iPad mini? Mine keeps glitching and quitting in the middle of apps-doesn't matter the app and happens randomly. Tried restarting, freeing storage, deleting unused apps etc.  about to toss the thing against the wall-but it has my recipe app on it (paid for version) and I can't remember the password to transfer all my recipes to another device...


----------



## macraven

I forget my own too monyk
I know how that goes


----------



## RAPstar

Happy Harry Potter day! (It's his birthday, and the play was released in book form today). I was up till 3 reading it. Now to finish it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

georgina said:


> Ah the Mothman.  You're in my neck of the woods (SW PA here).
> 
> I've never posted on this thread, I was just watching Harry Potter movies all day in honor of his birthday and getting excited for our trip in 7 weeks. Seemed like an appropriate place to say that!
> 
> I've had my DS here for a week before he moves to the west coast. It's really nice having adult kids around sometimes.  We have been practicing driving since he's been carless in NYC for a couple of years. We went to see Star Trek today also. I'm gonna miss him when he flies away tomorrow.


Welcome Georgina - I'm a newbie here too.  Lovely to have your son home for a visit. I'm lucky both my DS and DD live fairly close - so glad because we do spend time together when we can and I get to look after my DD's littlies.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes MonyK.  My old original iPad could not take all the updates to the operating system, as not enough memory and old parts.  I finally had to buy an iPad Air 2 to replace it.  Make sure you back up all your apps and info in your apple cloud before giving up the ghost on it.  I did find, while most of my stuff transferred fine from the cloud, I had to enter some of my passwords again.  Good luck.  It was sad to retire that old iPad.  It was the first one I had bought and was used for many a year.  And to boot, my iPhone is now out of date too, but I am not ready to let that one go right yet.  It is called obsolete.  Yeah, wish new, replacements were as cheap as a toaster. 



Yep, Sunday almost time for dinner, and all are tired.  That is what a swim in 84 degree pool does to ya.  After flooding rain last night and early this morning, the sun has let everyone know, a hot and humid day was needed.

Here is to an enjoyable Sunday evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Been an odd day today.........not cold, not warm........just mixed. Did get a BBQ tonight though.......simple though...........

More Game of Thrones tonight.......now nearly bed time.......

August tomorrow???? Already.......


----------



## macraven

Thought I read the game of thrones is not being renewed


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thought I read the game of thrones is not being renewed



Season 8 will be the last season. 

We're just nearly finished season 2......bit of a way to go for us........DS has bought the books and I think I fancy reading them too......


----------



## macraven

You have a lot more viewing ahead of you then!


----------



## georgina

Realfoodfans said:


> Welcome Georgina - I'm a newbie here too.  Lovely to have your son home for a visit. I'm lucky both my DS and DD live fairly close - so glad because we do spend time together when we can and I get to look after my DD's littlies.



It is so nice to have them back for a visit, and sad to see them go. I have one on the east coast still, she got married this summer and is the one most likely to have our grandchildren eventually.  I am heading to CA to help the youngest move back to her dorm for her last year of college - no doubt in my mind she will be in the Bay area or Seattle area when she graduates.

My DH and DS are big sci fi fans and read the George RR Martin books when they first came out.  I don't watch GOT; I don't like that much violence.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

My fins are killing me! Took our tiny Penny pup to be tested for disc agility at 10am (she needs a lot of work), then we headed to the riverfront so my DD could pokemongo, which lead to some driving and visiting a park for more pokemon, then we took Penny for her bath before dropping her at home and heading back out to grocery shop. Dinner is in the oven and my fat butt is planted on the couch!


----------



## tinydancer09

georgina said:


> Thank you.  I am wearing my Ravenclaw shirt (and drinking wine) and dreaming!  Ticked at Freeform channel for skipping Order of the Phoenix movie for some reason.
> 
> I am originally from Cleveland and Cedar Point is my first amusement park.


They always tend to skip one. I've never understood. One time they boasted about playing "ALL 8 MOVIES" and I was think... That's great. You should every single time though!


----------



## macraven

_i was feeling really icky from some med i took the other day and saturday was fine until the afternoon.

got up this morning after sleeping 7 hours off and on and figured nothing to do so went back to bed before noon.

finally woke up about 5:30 today and have tried to set up the motherland fast pass for my trip.

well, it's now 1 in the morning and i just finished it up.
it is crazy to try to know what you want to do on what day.

and when i did a few of the days, could not get the times i wanted for some rides at MK.
i gave up changing the fp around so i gave up.

i made most of the for haunted mansion for the 3 days i will be at MK.
i like the ride and the other rides i wanted to do, time conflicts by 5 minutes so it could not be booked.

it was either HM or Space mountain for repeat rides each day i am at MK.

pickings were easy for epcot and dhs as there isn't much to choose from.
the tier system at epcot is screwy._


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning (here) all. Not watched GOT - not my thing - but currently working our way through Containment as we wait for WD to return!
Van all packed and ready to go on our holiday to Devon - collecting DD and littles in an hour and hoping traffic will be lighter travelling on a Monday - Saturday the M5 was at a standstill and radio telling people avoid the area which is what happened to us last year.
Lovely sunny morning so itching to set off to the seaside now!
Yesterday we took advantage of the van to take family to where my big bro drives his train - that he built - DGS loved it and went on a dozen different trains.


----------



## macraven

Have a great holiday!

And good weather


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great day Vicki...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Have a great time RFF.........Hope weather is fabulous for you........



Beautiful day here today........up with the larks and have a few jobs to do this morning........how many are completed may be a different story.......... 

Stayed up too late watching Game of Thrones........yep, not for everyone.....but ignoring the violence it has a fantastic storyline......far beyond any of the usual nonsense on tv. A bit like Walking Dead........mac and Vicki tried to tell me for years I should watch it......I thought I would hate it, too violent, not interested in Zombies........but once I got past that I loved it!! They got me hooked.......

English muffin toasted with marmalade for breakfast this morning and strong cup of tea............


----------



## Lynne G

Slow getting up this morning.  Gray all over, and in the 70's percent humid.  Sticky, and it's early.  Oh well, the kids will be tired too.

Real, that looks like fun. What a great ride for the DGS.  Enjoy your holiday in Devon.  Sounds wonderful.


BIG cup of tea.  Morning all!


----------



## macraven

The boards went down this Morning when I was trying to post

With nothing to do then, I fell asleep 

My rain dance will continue today 


I know it is August 1
But thought Vicki bd was a different date so I'll follow schumi's lead ......








Vicki


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _i was feeling really icky from some med i took the other day and saturday was fine until the afternoon.
> 
> got up this morning after sleeping 7 hours off and on and figured nothing to do so went back to bed before noon.
> 
> finally woke up about 5:30 today and have tried to set up the motherland fast pass for my trip.
> 
> well, it's now 1 in the morning and i just finished it up.
> it is crazy to try to know what you want to do on what day.
> 
> and when i did a few of the days, could not get the times i wanted for some rides at MK.
> i gave up changing the fp around so i gave up.
> 
> i made most of the for haunted mansion for the 3 days i will be at MK.
> i like the ride and the other rides i wanted to do, time conflicts by 5 minutes so it could not be booked.
> 
> it was either HM or Space mountain for repeat rides each day i am at MK.
> 
> pickings were easy for epcot and dhs as there isn't much to choose from.
> the tier system at epcot is screwy._


Let me know when you want me to meet you at the Disney parks and I'll help you out with more FPP's!    Seriously though - definitely want to meet up with you then if Uni/HHN doesn't work out.  You still like Space?  I only ride that when someone (usually my kids' generation) "has" to ride.  I find it too painful otherwise!


----------



## marciemi

Oh, and I compiled all the "good" pics from the Uni trip into a Photobucket album.  This is the link:

http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/mlj13066/library/Jude Universal Aquatica

However, his mom is paranoid about internet security so I had to put a password on it.  So if you want to see them, just PM me and I'll be glad to send you the PW but can't post it publicly.  Mostly kid pics but some shots around PBH at least.    Sorry to be such a hassle!

Heading off to the Apple Store to try to get my phone/screen fixed today.  Woo.  We've been trying to get an appointment for like a month.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> The boards went down this Morning when I was trying to post
> 
> With nothing to do then, I fell asleep
> 
> My rain dance will continue today
> 
> 
> I know it is August 1
> But thought Vicki bd was a different date so I'll follow schumi's lead ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki



Yep, boards go down 9am till 10.30 our time......I forgot and began replying to someone and it wouldn't post.....lol......I should know by now. 

Hope you get some rain.........we are forecast rain next few days.......lovely right now though......weather man told us our summer is over........ 

Never mind.....it's August......and I can say we go next month........ 

Yep, definitely Vicki's b'day today.............I have a few b'days this month but Sept is my nightmare month.......so many b'days and anniversaries.......always have to be organised before we go away as lots are second part of the month!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone . Haha Lynne I love the big cup pic. Having my double cup of coffee this morning.

Carole hubby and I have been watching GoT since the series started. Recent season ended three weeks ago. Son and daughter in law are watching it on Netflix now and they like it too. Haven't read any of the Books yet. Was watching Outlander series also. I have read four of the Outlander series books so far by Diana Gabaldon it's a good read. 

Have a great holiday RFF 

 Vicki 

Mac wow Disney planning .  Glad to hear you're able to get some of your rides sorted out. 

Gray day here. Going out to do some shopping. 8 weeks till sister and niece trip to Universal. Have to get the Keister moving so I can be in shape for the trip . Have a couple long days for HHN and don't want to run out of energy. Haha prepping for the HHN games.

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Vicki!  

Yay!  It's August, and the birthdays start next week, and continue almost until the end of the month.  Big month for both sides of our family.  

Gray, and spitting out right now.  Went to the car to grab the umbrella.  I bet the storm is waiting until I start to go home.  Lovely to drive in the pouring rain.  Darn random thunderstorms are on the hunt again.  It may be a dark and stormy night.  Still warm though. 

With that, Mac you are sending all the rain up this way.  Maybe face the other way? LOL






  Yeah, it's going to be that kinda day.


----------



## macraven

_damn i feel icky since late morning.
have to do errands and take son to a doctor in about 30 minutes.
i'll sit in the waiting room and dis then......
it is always a long long wait for doctors down here.
but, up north, i did have some one hour long waits when doctors ran behind......

yea marcie i'll contact you later.

i believe lynne is one of our birthday homies for August 21.
keisha (damn it janet) is August 9
St L/Ky07 on August 14
goofyfigment on the 29th 

but today is proclaimed Vicki day and all are sending birthday wishes to her
_
_(and we hope it rains so she gets to go home early from work, that is if she is working today)_


----------



## macraven

_i don't know all the birthdays of those that have joined us in the past 18 months, so if you have one this month, let us or me know.

i don't want to exclude anyone here._


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone, I'm on my lunch break so I'll chat later...have to go back to work now


----------



## SharkyGoddess

marciemi said:


> Oh, and I compiled all the "good" pics from the Uni trip into a Photobucket album.  This is the link:
> 
> http://s1185.photobucket.com/user/mlj13066/library/Jude Universal Aquatica
> 
> However, his mom is paranoid about internet security so I had to put a password on it.  So if you want to see them, just PM me and I'll be glad to send you the PW but can't post it publicly.  Mostly kid pics but some shots around PBH at least.    Sorry to be such a hassle!
> 
> Heading off to the Apple Store to try to get my phone/screen fixed today.  Woo.  We've been trying to get an appointment for like a month.


The pool looks awesome! Do they do any night time things?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone, I'm on my lunch break so I'll chat later...have to go back to work now


 Happy Birthday!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks again for declaring it Vicki day and for all the birthday wishes everyone ((hugs))

I'm all fat and happy after my birthday dinner..Trey grilled steaks, bacon wrapped shrimp and steak fries (diet is out the window tonight) with chocolate delight cake for dessert...I'm in a food coma.

For some reason the smilies aren't working for me tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Carole hubby and I have been watching GoT since the series started. Recent season ended three weeks ago. Son and daughter in law are watching it on Netflix now and they like it too. Haven't read any of the Books yet. Was watching Outlander series also. I have read four of the Outlander series books so far by Diana Gabaldon it's a good read.



Yay........another fan........I surprised myself liking it, didn`t think I would.......but always give things a try.....eventually .....we`re usually late to these TV epic parties lol.....Kyle bought the books recently and as he finishes one I`ll start it I think.....he said they`re good. Never watched Outlander......it`s a long winter so maybe give it a try.



tink1957 said:


> Thanks again for declaring it Vicki day and for all the birthday wishes everyone ((hugs))
> 
> I'm all fat and happy after my birthday dinner..Trey grilled steaks, bacon wrapped shrimp and steak fries (diet is out the window tonight) with chocolate delight cake for dessert...I'm in a food coma.
> 
> For some reason the smilies aren't working for me tonight.



Sounds a lovely day Vicki, yep, diets are always off on b`days..........


Grey and cloudy today, but warm. Housework morning so far.........waiting for a parcel delivery.......supposed to be here by midday, we`ll see.......


----------



## schumigirl

My smilies weren`t showing for a while on laptop Vicki, but they`re back now


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Coffee and leftover birthday cake for breakfast  yum.

I'm excited...my kids gave me tickets for the last day at Turner Field and an overnight stay at the hotel next to the ballpark for all of us.  It was the best birthday present ever since it's a tradition for us to do it at least once a year.  Kind of bittersweet as it's the last time but it will be fun with all the old players returning to say goodbye.
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## marciemi

SharkyGoddess said:


> The pool looks awesome! Do they do any night time things?


  We really didn't get back to the room early enough to notice (thanks to waiting for 45 MINUTES - with EP - for RRR - one of our "not magical" experiences).  When we got to the room around 2 (think we got the room ready text closer to noon) it was really loud since our room was on the 3rd floor directly overlooking the pool (and announcing area where they were doing games, playing music, and things like that).  Noticed the pool was open until 11 and wondered if it would be bad until then but we got back around 10 and it was completely quiet out there.  The next day we were in the room from about 10:30 until noon (got late checkout so the nephew could take a quick nap after getting up at 6) and it was also still quiet then.  From what I saw on the activity schedule, most things were in the 12:30 until around 6 range.


----------



## macraven

Marcie, the darkside has mummy dust nothing magical
Lol

We are now over 10 inches down for rainfall 
I keep thinking each day we will get rain

Where is the rest of the morning crew today ?


Did Lynne oversleep ...


----------



## keishashadow

So glad we got to ride Mean Streak one more time @ CP - not.  Nastiest wooden coaster, feels like u've been beat with a baseball bat.  Park not too crowded but so hot we bailed in afternoon for a break @ the hotel's waterpark.  Have to laugh.  I was torn as to booking castaway bay or the closer ones on the peninsula that were walkable.  So glad I went with the CB!!! 

They had yet another water break at the park, after 9 am no bathrooms, food, drink but the nighttime show (very good) went on as planned.  They 'evacuated' all the guests at Breakers, Sandcastle Suites, even campground.  Talk about angry campers!!!  Can't imagine being rousted out of bed and forced to leave.    So many posts on social media as to no hotels available within 3 hours drive. 

Waited in huge line as to compensation vs the return tickets they were handing out to people on way out.  Many seemed happy with them.  Unsure if we'd be returning this year, so into line we went.  Took some fast talking but walked away with handful of cash as to reimbursement of park tickets and all you can eat wristbands.  My kids made 'hay' with that.  Wound up springing for a breakfast buffet and haunted house the next day.

BTW Ghostly Manor is absoutely amazing!  A one man house but with many of the same sort of set gags you'd find in U houses.  They have a fear fest in Sept/Oct, going to try and work it in this year.

Followed a storm east driving home.  First time I've had that happen.  I'd pull off after seeing semi trucks/cars overturned in medium strip for 15 min, then drive  a bit and again see it again ahead of me. Took forever to get home.

Lynne - I gave up on finding a half-decent rate on car for next week @ WDW.  Priceline'd a mid size today, just couldn't bring myself to rely on ME so late at night.

Vicki - I proclaim today Happy Birthday day v.2.  Sweeeet present!  BD cake for breakfast is almost as good as a garden tomato lol.

I'm canning a bushel of those monsters today, garden is exploding.




marciemi said:


> Had a great 4 days with the nephew at IOA/US/Aquatica!  Loved PBH and was definitely worth it for the EP and early entry but just couldn't justify it normally living here since I really don't think it took any longer to get there from our house than once you figure in the walking time from the room to the boat and then the time on the boat.  But if I was visiting from anywhere else, I don't think you could beat it.  We had a room directly overlooking the pool so a bit loud during the afternoon with music blasting but very convenient to both the pool (obviously) and the boat.  We ate lunch at the restaurant at the pool and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Got on pretty much everything multiple times.  Only had a couple issues with some really arrogant/obnoxious TM's - once at RRR and once at (believe it or not) ET.  Strangely enough both named Corey, although definitely not the same Corey.    Most other TM's (especially at the hotel!) were great.  Overall though, let's just say that I don't have the energy of an 11-year-old anymore.    Glad to have some recovery time now!
> 
> 
> 
> When we lived in Michigan, for about 8 years we spent 30+ days a summer camping in a popup at Cedar Point (spread out over the summer/fall).  I can't tell you how many times we spent huddled in one of the hotel lobbies or a restroom waiting out storms.  And I can remember many times battening down the hatches in the popup and waiting it out, or setting up in a complete monsoon (you would be astounded how fast you can get a popup set up in that situation!).
> 
> Our HOA allows grills outside but not visible from the street so it's okay in the back yard.  I think.  At least we haven't been reported yet!



After last few run thrus the security line (after moving our car last day) in the parking garage really glad we didn't have to deal with it each day.  We've always been lucky with the boat service going to the parks from both RP & PBH, rarely wait more than a few minutes.  Like the idea of killing 2 birds with one stone as to security while waiting for boat.  We tend to spend more time at the U resorts enjoying the pools, etc. than we do when @ WDW, especially at PBH. 

I had pegged the arcade @ CP as our hunker down spot.  Didn't need it tho - yea! 

They were beta testing the iron dragon as a VR ride.  Just missed out on those ticket.  Thought it interesting way to update an older ride that still has some leg to it.



georgina said:


> Ah the Mothman.  You're in my neck of the woods (SW PA here).
> 
> I've never posted on this thread, I was just watching Harry Potter movies all day in honor of his birthday and getting excited for our trip in 7 weeks. Seemed like an appropriate place to say that!
> 
> I've had my DS here for a week before he moves to the west coast. It's really nice having adult kids around sometimes.  We have been practicing driving since he's been carless in NYC for a couple of years. We went to see Star Trek today also. I'm gonna miss him when he flies away tomorrow.



Rough seeing the kids leave the next.  Cleveland eh lol I'll be good



RAPstar said:


> Happy Harry Potter day! (It's his birthday, and the play was released in book form today). I was up till 3 reading it. Now to finish it.



Have been on fence, didn't preorder.  Is it a 'book' or a screenplay printed in a book?  I don't want to plow thru the stage directions if you get my drift. 



macraven said:


> Thought I read the game of thrones is not being renewed



Not a case of being 'cancelled', show runners indicated on 7/30

GoT season 7 appears to be 7 episodes

Season 8 likely 6 episodes

They want to focus on quality vs quantity

Serious rumors that a spin off, along with winter, will be coming.

Author is in his own little world, likely won't crank out more tomes, probably only way to get around that & keep franchise going.

I hope, I hope, I hope


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, welcome home!  My kids keep trying to get me to CP, since my oldest DB lives not far from there.  Umm, no.  I'd go south to BGW before heading west.  Oh, and oldest did get the Potter book yesterday.  Nice hardback, and it's written as a play.  He's already started to read it, so I'll ask him thoughts about it when I get home.

Sweet birthday present Tink.  Glad to hear you enjoyed your birthday dinner.  And cake is always a great breakfast food.  

Yeah, I was up too early this morning, and can't stop yawning.  It's so humid again, and, what else, an isolated thunderstorm later in the evening.  

I will be online early tomorrow though, my fastpass window opens tomorrow.  Still tweaking, but now pretty sure which days are where.  Still have yet to get any more info from D23 about their package, but I see on the Chew's ticket website, afternoon taping is open at 12, show at 1:30.  So, I may sleep in that morning, or chill, as I picked the afternoon show rather than the morning.  I am somewhat double thinking that, but then, at least I can sleep in or tour the rest of Epcot before lining up for the show.  Since I already get a ticket with the package, I assume I have a seat numbered ticket?  I guess more will follow when it gets closer.  






 and with that the cup of tea is not doing it, onto the Diet Pepsi, yeah, that will wake me up.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> So glad we got to ride Mean Streak one more time @ CP - not.  Nastiest wooden coaster, feels like u've been beat with a baseball bat.  Park not too crowded but so hot we bailed in afternoon for a break @ the hotel's waterpark.  Have to laugh.  I was torn as to booking castaway bay or the closer ones on the peninsula that were walkable.  So glad I went with the CB!!!
> 
> They had yet another water break at the park, after 9 am no bathrooms, food, drink but the nighttime show (very good) went on as planned.  They 'evacuated' all the guests at Breakers, Sandcastle Suites, even campground.  Talk about angry campers!!!  Can't imagine being rousted out of bed and forced to leave.    So many posts on social media as to no hotels available within 3 hours drive.
> 
> Waited in huge line as to compensation vs the return tickets they were handing out to people on way out.  Many seemed happy with them.  Unsure if we'd be returning this year, so into line we went.  Took some fast talking but walked away with handful of cash as to reimbursement of park tickets and all you can eat wristbands.  My kids made 'hay' with that.  Wound up springing for a breakfast buffet and haunted house the next day.
> 
> BTW Ghostly Manor is absoutely amazing!  A one man house but with many of the same sort of set gags you'd find in U houses.  They have a fear fest in Sept/Oct, going to try and work it in this year.
> 
> Followed a storm east driving home.  First time I've had that happen.  I'd pull off after seeing semi trucks/cars overturned in medium strip for 15 min, then drive  a bit and again see it again ahead of me. Took forever to get home.
> 
> 
> Not a case of being 'cancelled', show runners indicated on 7/30
> 
> GoT season 7 appears to be 7 episodes
> 
> Season 8 likely 6 episodes
> 
> They want to focus on quality vs quantity
> 
> Serious rumors that a spin off, along with winter, will be coming.
> 
> Author is in his own little world, likely won't crank out more tomes, probably only way to get around that & keep franchise going.
> 
> I hope, I hope, I hope



Glad you made it home safe Keisha........doesn't sound a fun journey! Beaten up by a coaster too.......always a laugh......lol.......nice to have you back.........

I'm trying to avoid all spoilers for GoT as we are only just about to finish season 2 tonight so haven't googled anything.........but, had heard less episodes for final series........don't think I'd last too long in that world.......well, the cold bit especially........ Loving the show though........although Kyle can't resist watching it again some nights.......even if it is with us.......   Good thing we can laugh about it........



Made my own maple barbecue flavour marinade for pork steaks tonight........not the best I've ever made.....needed something else........will add more spice next time I think. OK though..........

Made some coconut ice cream again today, that turned out lush as always! 

Time for cuppa........


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> So glad we got to ride Mean Streak one more time @ CP - not.  Nastiest wooden coaster, feels like u've been beat with a baseball bat.  Park not too crowded but so hot we bailed in afternoon for a break @ the hotel's waterpark.  Have to laugh.  I was torn as to booking castaway bay or the closer ones on the peninsula that were walkable.  So glad I went with the CB!!!
> 
> They had yet another water break at the park, after 9 am no bathrooms, food, drink but the nighttime show (very good) went on as planned.  They 'evacuated' all the guests at Breakers, Sandcastle Suites, even campground.  Talk about angry campers!!!  Can't imagine being rousted out of bed and forced to leave.    So many posts on social media as to no hotels available within 3 hours drive.
> 
> Waited in huge line as to compensation vs the return tickets they were handing out to people on way out.  Many seemed happy with them.  Unsure if we'd be returning this year, so into line we went.  Took some fast talking but walked away with handful of cash as to reimbursement of park tickets and all you can eat wristbands.  My kids made 'hay' with that.  Wound up springing for a breakfast buffet and haunted house the next day.
> 
> BTW Ghostly Manor is absoutely amazing!  A one man house but with many of the same sort of set gags you'd find in U houses.  They have a fear fest in Sept/Oct, going to try and work it in this year.
> 
> Followed a storm east driving home.  First time I've had that happen.  I'd pull off after seeing semi trucks/cars overturned in medium strip for 15 min, then drive  a bit and again see it again ahead of me. Took forever to get home.
> 
> Lynne - I gave up on finding a half-decent rate on car for next week @ WDW.  Priceline'd a mid size today, just couldn't bring myself to rely on ME so late at night.
> 
> Vicki - I proclaim today Happy Birthday day v.2.  Sweeeet present!  BD cake for breakfast is almost as good as a garden tomato lol.
> 
> I'm canning a bushel of those monsters today, garden is exploding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After last few run thrus the security line (after moving our car last day) in the parking garage really glad we didn't have to deal with it each day.  We've always been lucky with the boat service going to the parks from both RP & PBH, rarely wait more than a few minutes.  Like the idea of killing 2 birds with one stone as to security while waiting for boat.  We tend to spend more time at the U resorts enjoying the pools, etc. than we do when @ WDW, especially at PBH.
> 
> I had pegged the arcade @ CP as our hunker down spot.  Didn't need it tho - yea!
> 
> They were beta testing the iron dragon as a VR ride.  Just missed out on those ticket.  Thought it interesting way to update an older ride that still has some leg to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rough seeing the kids leave the next.  Cleveland eh lol I'll be good
> 
> 
> 
> Have been on fence, didn't preorder.  Is it a 'book' or a screenplay printed in a book?  I don't want to plow thru the stage directions if you get my drift.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a case of being 'cancelled', show runners indicated on 7/30
> 
> GoT season 7 appears to be 7 episodes
> 
> Season 8 likely 6 episodes
> 
> They want to focus on quality vs quantity
> 
> Serious rumors that a spin off, along with winter, will be coming.
> 
> Author is in his own little world, likely won't crank out more tomes, probably only way to get around that & keep franchise going.
> 
> I hope, I hope, I hope



It is a play in book form, but it's kinda light on stage direction? Or you can just wait cause I'm sure it will come to New York eventually.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I am so over this summer heat, rain and humidity! Bring on the crisp temps! 

After all of this trip planning and ready for my on a whim trips to chase waterfalls and get lost on hiking trails. I'm seriously considering a winter/spring trip to go shelling too, and if I get the ap like I am planning I can always visit the parks again.


----------



## macraven

Woot 
We have a shower going in now
So far it has rained for 5 minutes and hope it keeps raining for an hour ...


Welcome back home Keisha !
You were missed


----------



## RAPstar

Work has been busy now that I have my own set of people to pull work from (we go by the alpha of the last name). I closed 17 onboarding tickets alone today. Have about 10 that are future dated, and 4 that are missing information. I'm enjoying it so far. 

52 days, and I'm so ready. Decided to leave Wednesday after work instead of Thursday morning. If I'm gonna wake up early Thursday, it might as well be to get to early entry!


----------



## Squirlz

Had a nice 2-hour horseback ride Sunday.  Managed to snap a "horsie" as I rode.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am so over this summer heat, rain and humidity! Bring on the crisp temps!
> 
> After all of this trip planning and ready for my on a whim trips to chase waterfalls and get lost on hiking trails. I'm seriously considering a winter/spring trip to go shelling too, and if I get the ap like I am planning I can always visit the parks again.



Have to admit, much as though I love heat.......we just don't get enough over here, but......I do love crisp autumn days where it's fresh, but not freezing........




Today is sunny and warm, but very breezy........no plans except quick visit to friends daughter with her b'day card and presents........that's about it today. 

Lasagne for dinner tonight.........and Caesar salad........simple. 

And it's Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, a glorious blue sky, bright sunlight, and an overnight low of 62.  Windows were wide open, ceiling fans on, great sleeping weather.  Hello Wednesday.

Well, a fastpass start to the day.  Got everything I wanted, some I was like eh, but it's done.  It was work Mac! For USO, hotel ressie made, AP renewed, done.  No need to do other ressies until close or that day.  AHHH, bliss.  No planning needed.

So, good morning all!  Time for tea, and relaxing now.  Later.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice horseback riding Squirlz.  Looks like you had nice weather too.

Keisha, did ask DS about new HP book.  He was not a fan of it, and almost has finished it.  The time travel stuff he was like, eh.  Oh well.  It is a pretty looking book, and since DS is not exactly a theater fan, I would think it would be better to see the play than read the book.   Maybe the play will come to town, if so, I'll see if all want to go to it.  Trip to NY just for that, well maybe not.  It's not written by JK, so actually just a fan that dreamed up a what if about HP's kids.  I'll probably read it one of these days.


----------



## macraven

Since no one asked about my weather
(I'm sure you are tired of hearing about it)
Will tell you our wonderful rain lasted 20 minutes 

Then it was humid and temps went back to 90 

I still can not complain about the upper 90'S and humidity here
Worth it to get out of Chicagoland  forever !

I bought another curio cabinet/display cabinet and it is being delivered today
So excited
I waited until Mr Mac was out of town to have it delivered 
He just doesn't understand this shopping I do
He probably won't notice it for months as it will be in my blue room on the second floor
He rarely goes upstairs 

So many shoppers out now, school starts I think next week here
So glad those school supplies shopping days are over for me
Those days were like spending a weeks worth of groceries for it

Later homies !


----------



## Lynne G

Nice purchase Mac.  Sure it will be put to good use storing things.  Oh well, at least you had rain.  We're in the 80's today and tomorrow, but just in time for the soccer tournament this week-end, hot and steamy 90's to return.  Humidity builds every day until a very sticky into the high 60's percent humidity by Sunday.  Sounds like we have similar weather.


----------



## macraven

I Kitty Kats


----------



## schumigirl

Oh it's coming today Mac?? ........hope you're happy with it........I thought you already had it.......but I was getting mixed up with the items you bought last week.........

Never tire of hearing about weather........us Brits rely on it for half our conversation........lol.......



What do you do with people who "think" they are experts on everything..........seem to be crawling out of the woodwork recently............


Hope everyone's having a great Wednesday...........


----------



## macraven

_it was supposed to come yesterday but they had to reschedule it.
this is my 4th curio cabinet just in case you were thinking about the others when i talked about buying them.....


my blue room is in shambles still.
mr mac doesnt' step foot in it as i don't step foot in his man cave on the first floor....

_
_they are our rooms when we need to be alone......hahahaha_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it was supposed to come yesterday but they had to reschedule it.
> this is my 4th curio cabinet just in case you were thinking about the others when i talked about buying them.....
> 
> 
> my blue room is in shambles still.
> mr mac doesnt' step foot in it as i don't step foot in his man cave on the first floor....
> 
> _
> _they are our rooms when we need to be alone......hahahaha_



I think I was getting mixed up with the China you got..........my brain fades some days.......

I go into the garden room to have quiet time to read or whatever.......only trouble is they all follow me when I do go there......lol.......bless them........

You'll get there with the blue room........


Walked round to friends daughters today for her birthday.......got home before the downpour started.......all while the sun was bursting in the sky at the same time..........weird. 

Warm though.........just put lasagne on to heat.......everyone is starving, so early dinner tonight........I prefer to eat later, but hey ho...........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I think I was getting mixed up with the China you got..........my brain fades some days.......
> 
> I go into the garden room to have quiet time to read or whatever.......only trouble is they all follow me when I do go there......lol.......bless them........
> 
> You'll get there with the blue room........
> 
> 
> Walked round to friends daughters today for her birthday.......got home before the downpour started.......all while the sun was bursting in the sky at the same time..........weird.
> 
> Warm though.........just put lasagne on to heat.......everyone is starving, so early dinner tonight........I prefer to eat later, but hey ho...........




_hahahaha, the experts.......
yea, been reading them and there are times the experts are not the experts...._


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Nice horseback riding Squirlz.  Looks like you had nice weather too.
> 
> Keisha, did ask DS about new HP book.  He was not a fan of it, and almost has finished it.  The time travel stuff he was like, eh.  Oh well.  It is a pretty looking book, and since DS is not exactly a theater fan, I would think it would be better to see the play than read the book.   Maybe the play will come to town, if so, I'll see if all want to go to it.  Trip to NY just for that, well maybe not.  It's not written by JK, so actually just a fan that dreamed up a what if about HP's kids.  I'll probably read it one of these days.



But it is approved by JK, she helped with the story, and it is cannon. So like it or not, it's officially part of Harry's story. And it's not just "some fan", it was written by an acclaimed British playwright and screenwriter.

I liked it a lot, and only have minor issues in regards to the time line of certain events and where they fit in with the original novels. Definitely would go to NYC to see this, but I also love NYC and the theater.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hahahaha, the experts.......
> yea, been reading them and there are times the experts are not the experts...._


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> But it is approved by JK, she helped with the story, and it is cannon. So like it or not, it's officially part of Harry's story. And it's not just "some fan", it was written by an acclaimed British playwright and screenwriter.
> 
> I liked it a lot, and only have minor issues in regards to the time line of certain events and where they fit in with the original novels. Definitely would go to NYC to see this, but I also love NYC and the theater.




Yeah, I know, I was just being kinda lazy and simple.  Yeah, I know JK approved it and a good writer, but I guess reading a play is not the best way I like to read, and rumor has it it may come to NYC.  If so, it is a train ride for us, so I will have to see if the kids are game or not.  Have taken the kids to see Wicked, and of course, the Rockettes.  I grew up with theatre, but neither of my kids are into it.  Glad to hear you enjoyed the book.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy dancin' !!! Krampus has been twitter announced!


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> Happy dancin' !!! Krampus has been twitter announced!



Where? I'm on the Twitter right now and there's no official announcement yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Ok. What?  Krampus?


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Ok. What?  Krampus?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3850590/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Lynne G

Tha


RAPstar said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3850590/?ref_=nv_sr_1



Thanks.  I knew about the movie, but wasn't sure if a band or other.  Guess we will rent the video, as never did see it in the movie theater.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I am a huge Krampus fan any way. Who doesn't love a dark Santa?!?


----------



## macraven

I know what I don't want for Christmas


----------



## macraven

Wonder if we will see some sets of home for the holidays with krampus this Hhn......


----------



## macraven

There is a thread
"Calling all UO experts"
By a new poster  Disney  Ron for UO forums

If you have time to give him advice please try to

He has a lot of questions and planning on trying the darkside

A few have replied in his thread but he can always use more opinions


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am a huge Krampus fan any way. Who doesn't love a dark Santa?!?



Can't quite believe I had never heard of this movie until I heard the rumours of the house a few months back........I certainly know it now!! Love the sound of it for a HHN house........



macraven said:


> There is a thread
> "Calling all UO experts"
> By a new poster  Disney  Ron for UO forums
> 
> If you have time to give him advice please try to
> 
> He has a lot of questions and planning on trying the darkside
> 
> A few have replied in his thread but he can always use more opinions



Had missed his post........gone over and babbled a bit........you can tell with my answers food is important on our trips.......

6 weeks to go..........


Up early this morning as I have my yearly eye test with optician this morning.  I only need glasses for reading and close up stuff........haven't really noticed any change in vision in the last year so hoping for a perfect 10 and no new glasses. 

Happy Thursday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your eye test went well Schumi.

Sunny start to today.  Loving it.  On the way in, friend said, yeah, at least we are not taking about 8 inches of snow.  Rightly so.  Summer is upon us.  DD agreed, the hot and very humid day is Saturday, and she pulled afternoon games.  Complaints about mom wearing a hat will ensue.  I won't get burnt.  Hoping that the other parents bring the shade again.  Means more laundry this week-end too.  But, bring it on.

DD wants to visit BGW and Water Country after camp end next week.  Hmm, I might think there's a road trip before my little getaway to MB.  Time to research.  Car knows the way to Virginia Beach, so should not be too far a drive.  Busy month.

And since today is Thursday:


----------



## macraven

I hope schumi does not cheat when taking her eye test


You know, write out the answers real small and stick it in your pocket,
Peak at it when necessary 


Wait, what was I thinking  ....
This won't work if she can't read her notes w/out her glasses on


Good luck with your test today schumi


----------



## macraven

Sorry 
I stopped reading Lynne's post when she said the word snow



Brrrr.


----------



## macraven

Well ..... It's about 2:00 ....


Are all the homies playing hooky from the sans today

Lynne and Carole did their check in and those are the only noses I counted this morning 


It is hot here and no rain
Now 12 inches below normal


----------



## RAPstar

I'm blah today. Ready for the weekend.


----------



## macraven

I just gave you a like for for helping to push this thread back up higher in the forum


Blah is my middle name

Been at the service car garage since 12:45 for an oil change and still sitting here for it to be done

And this was with an appointment and it is now after 2


----------



## RAPstar

I have literally no work today. All the people I need to onboard are future dated and don't have the rest of the paperwork done. So i'm just sitting here surfing the internet.


----------



## macraven

Well Google for me how long it takes to do an oil change... Lol


I hope to be home by dinner time


----------



## RAPstar

Did they forget your car is there? I've had it take a while before, but that's just when I show up. I never thought to make an appointment.


----------



## macraven

I'm in the waiting room and can see my car in the bay

Oh oh, maybe I have somethings wrong with the car as it does not take this long for oil change

But the idiot light on my dash has stayed on the last two weeks every time I drive it

I just figured I needed an oil change


----------



## Lynne G

that does seem long Mac.  Hope you're outta there soon.  I make an appointment.  They say 30 minutes.  Mine tend to be more like an hour, and last time, found rear brakes needed replacement.  That was a much more expensive visit that I was expecting.  Soon, that car will be DS's problem.  LOL  Yeah, my service now light goes on about 500 miles before the car thinks it needs an oil change.  I tend to turn it off, but then the light reappears until I do change the oil.

Blah day indeed.  Sunny and getting warmer and more humid.  Looking forward to a nice evening though.


----------



## RAPstar

It was actually semi-pleasant this morning. Yesterday, it was so humid, I was soaked from the short walk from the bus stop to my office building. Today, there was little to no humidity, and it wasn't super hot out yet.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I had to go to work at 2 today which is late for me.  It was nice to sleep in for once.

It was extremely hot and humid when I arrived but 5 minutes afterwards the bottom fell out and cooled things down considerably.

Pet peeve of the day...people who pull into your spot at the gas pump when they see you waiting 

Hope your car gets sorted out soon mac.

Hope Carole's eye check goes well.

Robbie...has your lip swelling gone away?  I sent healing thoughts your way


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had to go to work at 2 today which is late for me.  It was nice to sleep in for once.
> 
> It was extremely hot and humid when I arrived but 5 minutes afterwards the bottom fell out and cooled things down considerably.
> 
> Pet peeve of the day...people who pull into your spot at the gas pump when they see you waiting
> 
> Hope your car gets sorted out soon mac.
> 
> Hope Carole's eye check goes well.
> 
> Robbie...has your lip swelling gone away?  I sent healing thoughts your way



Yea, it was still tender this morning, but feeling fine now. Still not sure what it was. I had taken a Benadryl right before it happened for different reasons, and even after a second it didn't go away. So who knows


----------



## tink1957

Allergies are weird...or could you have been bitten by something?  My lip used to swell up when I had an allergic reaction to whatever...never did find out whatever was


----------



## macraven

That makes sense Vicki 
Swelling is one of the signs when allergic to something

Robbie are you set with your vacation plans now?

I haven't read if schumi has ironed yet this week

Over 2 hours at the garage 
Oil change done but the idiot light was die the ac
It has not worked correctly for months
Would take a long time before it would kick in

And when it would be 98, it did not work well

Now it works and im happy


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> Where? I'm on the Twitter right now and there's no official announcement yet.



I'm sure you've seen the posts on twitter and fb by now, I am way late responding


----------



## macraven




----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had to go to work at 2 today which is late for me.  It was nice to sleep in for once.
> 
> It was extremely hot and humid when I arrived but 5 minutes afterwards the bottom fell out and cooled things down considerably.
> 
> Pet peeve of the day...people who pull into your spot at the gas pump when they see you waiting
> 
> Hope your car gets sorted out soon mac.
> 
> Hope Carole's eye check goes well.
> 
> Robbie...has your lip swelling gone away?  I sent healing thoughts your way



HA! I love when people do that... I drive a BA SUV and will pull up nose to nose with them making them back out. I'm mean like that


----------



## macraven

I want to take lessons from Sharky


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I want to take lessons from Sharky



I try to smile and be nice, I really do, but some people just won't let me!


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm sure you've seen the posts on twitter and fb by now, I am way late responding



If you saw the official HHN thread on here, you'd have your answer lol


----------



## pcstang

Had to wait until the last minute to head to Orlando. Tried to book a room onsite on the way down and EVERYTHING was booked up. Not a single vacancy onsite! Drury Inn it is for at least the next day or two. Should have booked PBR this morning...Oh well. Hope all are doing well and Mac's AC continues to work great. Too hot for no AC!


----------



## macraven

Pcstang drury inn is not bad
Decent food in the morning and evening and it is free

Free soda and great popcorn I the afternoon

Decent prices in Orlando 

I stayed in one in St. Louis end of oct last year but it was t as cheap as those in Orlando
Paid about $150 night there

Got the air fixed and worth every penny and my time

Went to another town away from home to buy vanilla zingers
Mr Mac eats a box of them in 4-5 days

Temp there was 100
But only 97 back home

That 3 degrees difference was hot and humid but no complaints 

I could be living up north and have temps in the 70's today

Not bad but fall comes early like in September 

Have fun in Florida pc!
How long will you be down there?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> If you saw the official HHN thread on here, you'd have your answer lol


I haven't, so I must go look!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah busy week! DH bday was tuesday. On official countdown to dropping my first baby off at college (11 days but who's counting)
trying to distract myself by looking for something to do next spring break.  Lots of timeshare exchanges open in Williamsburg Va currently....really going about it a bit backward-should look at where cheapest flights will be first, then see about accomodations...
Ready for weekend!
Hope the car was OK Mac. Gotta get mine in for oil change soon.
Had 2 beers at happy hour with a friend and I am beat. Going to bed-if I can sleep. the 18 year old brought friends over to play xbox-started with CoD and now moved on to rock band it sounds like (and must have switched to Wii...).


----------



## macraven

Mony have 2 more beers and you won't hear son and his friends


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I second the two more beer plan


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Eye test went well thanks.........hardly a change at all.......Mac.......ironing all done........no laundry over the weekend for me! Weather is to be beautiful tomorrow so BBQ will be out and lazing in garden it is..........

MonyK.......hope you went for the extra beer.......those ladies give good advice 



Been to wholesale butcher this morning......didnt buy our usual stock up......but enough to do us till we go away.......then normal grocery shop.......grocery shopping is dull. 

Made my hair colour and leg waxing appointments today for before we go away........that doesn't make me a planner does it  definitely not a planner here..........I prefer surprises.......

Happy Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Lynne has joined my club

Lol


But I betcha it is hot tea and not coffee in her cup


----------



## Robo56

Morning  having my coffee


----------



## Robo56

Made cake this morning. Hubby birthday today. Having some family over to celebrate this evening. Going to put ribs in crockpot for dinner.


----------



## macraven

For Mr Robo today


Surprise for him as dinner will only be cake..... Lol

I'll drop in at her house and eat up the ribs


----------



## Robo56

Mac come on over. If you leave at noon you will be here in time for dinner. I will set a place for you


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to Mr Robo    

Ohhhhh.........ribs! I adore ribs.......Hope you all have a lovely evening.........



Shrimp, Crab and salad for us tonight...........making Red Lobster cheddar bay biscuits from scratch.....wish me luck....only used the boxes I brought back up till now........found a recipe one of my Amercian cousin uses.......I'm sure it'll be fine.......

Pizza for DS........not really a shrimp or crab type of guy........

Almost 5 here............time for wine........it's 5 0' Clock somewhere...............


----------



## RAPstar

Slightly busy today. Had a lot of people I needed to start working on, but they are all future dated and almost all of them don't start till the 15th, so they're just sitting there until the rest of the paperwork gets done. So now I have nothing to do for the rest of the day, lol. I have a few that start Monday, but paperwork still isn't done. I don't know why managers are so slow at getting I-9's done lol.

Feeling like Chinese for lunch. There's a place in the next building over, but not sure how good it will be.

Happy birthday, Robo!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Mr. Robo!  Ribs for dinner sounds lush!  Hope he enjoys his birthday.

Just chilling.


----------



## pcstang

Happy bday to Mr Robo!

Dinner sounds great Schumi!

Any youfirst experts ever used the guarantee 24 hr notice to get a room before? Still can't find anything and not sure how it works. I'm asking here because I already have to help the CSR when I make a reservation normally. They are full of misinformation.


----------



## schumigirl

Good luck PC..........you there this weekend again?

Robbie......enjoy your lunch, hope place is decent!  I adore Chinese food.......long as there's no msg in it......I'm good! 


Dinner was lush indeed! Cheddar Bay Biscuits turned out fabulous! And large, very large........and finished! Went well with the seafood tonight.......no room for dessert............

GoT and a glass of wine tonight.........


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Happy bday to Mr Robo!
> 
> Dinner sounds great Schumi!
> 
> Any youfirst experts ever used the guarantee 24 hr notice to get a room before? Still can't find anything and not sure how it works. I'm asking here because I already have to help the CSR when I make a reservation normally. They are full of misinformation.



For Loews hotels generally, they are to hold a few rooms aside for plat members so there will be availability of you call at least 24 hours out

You have two options:
Call the general manager of the hotel
Call Loews office

Let me know how that goes for you

It worked for me a few years back when I was helping a friend out


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Good luck PC..........you there this weekend again?
> 
> Robbie......enjoy your lunch, hope place is decent!  I adore Chinese food.......long as there's no msg in it......I'm good!
> 
> 
> Dinner was lush indeed! Cheddar Bay Biscuits turned out fabulous! And large, very large........and finished! Went well with the seafood tonight.......no room for dessert............
> 
> GoT and a glass of wine tonight.........


Yes, here again! My oldest has a jujitsu tournament in Lakeland tomorrow. It was very last minute to go. Dinner did sound lush!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> For Loews hotels generally, they are to hold a few rooms aside for plat members so there will be availability of you call at least 24 hours out
> 
> You have two options:
> Call the general manager of the hotel
> Call Loews office
> 
> Let me know how that goes for you
> 
> It worked for me a few years back when I was helping a friend out


I just called. $344 for Royal and $409 for Portofino...ouch!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Squirlz

Going to the County Fair tonight to eat fair food and watch the Figure 8 Demolition Derby.  Yee Haw!!!


----------



## macraven

_no jack or crown royal??_


----------



## pcstang

I think county fairs have moonshine


----------



## Squirlz

We decided not to go after all.  Plan was to pocke a small Pepsi bottle full of bourbon, but the weather isn't looking good.


----------



## marciemi

Well, you can all breathe a huge sign of relief.  My son FINALLY got a job offer in the St. Louis area, so he will be joining his GF there.  Priorities, ya know?    Mac, you're an expert on St. Louis, right?  They'll be living more on the west side as GF is working well NW (St. Charles area?) and he'll actually be working in Illinois right across the river (a bit SE).  He & I will drive up with his stuff on Aug 22/23 and then I'll fly back the 24th.  Guess how much my flight from St. Louis to Orlando cost (booking 2ish weeks out)?  $21.55!!   Total, including all taxes and fees.  Frontier obviously.  Luckily I had a $12 credit from them as well to help offset that heavy cost.


----------



## macraven

I know St. Louis and the Illinois side like the back of my hand


I would have moved to that area in a flash if they did not have snow

SE Illinois, hope you don't mean estlouis area

Which city on the other side
Belleville, Fairview Height, or more south than that

The airport in St. Louis is easy

I'm excited for you and any one that moves to the st louie area!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> I know St. Louis and the Illinois side like the back of my hand
> 
> 
> I would have moved to that area in a flash if they did not have snow
> 
> SE Illinois, hope you don't mean estlouis area
> 
> Which city on the other side
> Belleville, Fairview Height, or more south than that
> 
> The airport in St. Louis is easy
> 
> I'm excited for you and any one that moves to the st louie area!


He'll actually work in Belleville. Hope that's an okay place!


----------



## macraven

We will have to talk
I lived in that city up into my 20's

Moved to Chicago once I left Belleville 

My parents still lived there until I moved them to be with me in northern Illinois 

If you have questions send me email or pm


----------



## macraven

There are parts of Belleville that are not okay
And parts that are wonderful


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> There are parts of Belleville that are not okay
> And parts that are wonderful


I'll shoot you a PM, Mac - thanks!


----------



## Monykalyn

Mac-did you go to high school in stl? I am a eureka grad and DH is Lindbergh.
Marci-congrats to your son on the job! 
Schumi-dinner does sound lush! We LOVE the cheddar biscuits in our house. 
Squirlz-my oldest is at our regional fair right now-she went with a bunch of her friends-storms threatening but they went for fair food not rides LOL! She is trying to pack in as much time with her friends as possible before they all scatter for college in next few days.
With the middle at band camp-was just down to 3 of us for dinner tonite! I hadn't actually planned on cooking - my glass wine (and a snack later) would have been fine for me but my lil guy came and asked for spaghetti-at 6 pm. So I whipped together some spaghetti (not from a jar sauce either). Probably a good thing I did cook as the locusts...er I mean teenagers...cleaned out leftovers last night. 

Watching Olympic opening ceremonies but think I am gonna head to bed soon with a book. Got several books from Powells books when we were in Portland and I have one I have been saving til I had a block of time to read. I only came out of that store with 4 books (could easily have stayed for hours and spent a small fortune!)
Need to get my garden in shape this weekend so I can get some fall produce. Summer didn't do as well as I'd wanted.


----------



## Lynne G

Muggy night, all is washed, thankfully a small sleep late before road trip.  


Glad to hear DS got a job Marcie.  Only visited St. Louis as a teen.  Was a stop on a cross country trip.

Time to put on a pot of tea, herbal this time of night.


----------



## macraven

Mony I know exactly where those places are
Son and I spent 4 nights in eureka late October last fall
Went to six flags fright fest
Only did two nights of that and the rest hanging out there

I went to HS on the other side of the river but worked in St. Louis

Now I have the taste for spaghetti


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats Marcie on DS job..........and wow for the extremely low flight costs!!!!

MonyK.........attempting some gardening is our plan this weekend too.......we are useless though......maybe better leaving it to the experts in our case.......do like to potter around though........I adore books too........


Sitting in gazebo sounds nice........it`s gorgeous here today and supposed to be the same tomorrow....yay!!! BBQ and sunshine........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Cute pics schumi



Coffee drinking time for awhile

On my area, school started this past Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Well, spent whole day in garden.........didn't do much gardening. None at all actually........ 

It was so nice and peaceful just sitting chatting and enjoying the sun........had gorgeous steak and shrimps off BBQ for dinner......nice! 

Just having a coffee with Baileys added.......my kinda coffee.......

Quiet night tonight......


----------



## Squirlz

We worked for a while today, trying to catch up from the days off.  Got 37 orders out. Now I have to mow.


----------



## Monykalyn

Squirlz said:


> Now I have to mow



started raining before mowing got done.Got weeds pulled and DH got all the trim done...
Did spend the morning (several hours) getting the horrendous weeds out of unused beds (spades were involved!). Dug up some of my purple carrots. gonna have a bunch of tomatoes soon-the plants are now as tall as me - these are volunteers from last year-all kinds of heirloom variety. Have sage and parsley enough for neighborhood! Found my snake too-was a lil guy that liked to hang out under the lettuce plants-he is a bit bigger now-think he was confused as to why all his cover was gone. Just a garden snake-think he's keeping the other rodents away. 

Then came inside and kids assisted in cleaning house. Laundry in progress. Too tired to eat or cook now...

Rain stopped for now-chickens are loving all the worms/bugs coming up with the rain.

23rd anniversary tomorrow. Not sure I want to go out-already out to eat this week for DH birthday.

Hope everyone is enjoying their saturday!


----------



## tink1957

It was hotter than 3 levels of H-e double hockey sticks in the garden center today  when I got off at 3 my car said it was 105.

Now I'm laying down in my nice air conditioned bedroom trying to talk myself into getting up to finish cooking dinner.  BBQ pork chops are on...still need to do the sweet potato fries and roasted asparagus with lemon-dijon vinaigrette.

Happy anniversary to MonyK and hubby.
Go out and celebrate...you deserve it after all that hard work

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary to monyk and mr monyk!!



Eat out again this week 

You can diet next week


----------



## Robo56

Wow tink that is pretty hot weather to be out working in. Sounds like you need to kick back with a cold one and chill for the rest of the evening


----------



## Robo56

Monyk happy anniversary to you and your Mr Monyk. I'am with Mac go out to eat and celebrate.


----------



## Lynne G

Congrats on 23 years of wedded bliss 

I am beat.  Kids were pouring water on their cleats, as they said the turf was boiling hot.  Airing out the wet cleats, and uniform in washer again.  Very early road trip for second day.  No late sleep.  It was 95 and humid for both games.  The temps on the field were reading 103.  Thankful, referees let kids have water breaks during the games.

Time to chill, lemonade, home made, as I am just waiting for the washer to stop, and relax watching the 
Olympics tonight.  Pop up thunderstorm has left, so still a warm and muggy night.

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Have a great day MonyK and Mr MonyK too...........definitely a meal out is called for!

Wow.....Vicki, that is too hot!!!! Hope you cooled down enough and had a nice evening........



Blowing a hoolie here today.........but warm. No sitting outside for us.........

Not much going on today either..........may pop out to a garden centre later, not very exciting at all.

Hope your Sunday is a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, soccer champion DD today.  Commanding first place win.  So happy for the team.  While the teams that became this team still have some meshing issues, they are getting more and more trusting with each other.

Ahh, a full belly with an early dinner and now chilling and catching up with getting ready for the work week.  Wow, after two games in the heat, DD can eat a ton.  Not sure where she puts it.

A hehe, DS has been house sitting, and called me from the large pool in that house's backyard.  Yeah, rub it in, you got it better than home.  

With that


----------



## macraven

Woo woo

Our girl is a champion!!

They won, great to read that 


How does it feel to be the mom of the winning team?

Bet you are all smiles now 


Still hot here and no rain
Rain around our area but not in my neighborhood

So still watering the front yard and all flowering bushes and plants
Rose bushes 5 of them are still blooming due to regular watering


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Congrats for DD and her team Lynne.........they must be over the moon to win!!! Well done them..........

Mac........love roses!!! Glad they`re flowering well.......we`re losing a beautiful and very large white rose bush as we are planting more trees to the very rear of our property soon. Going to try relocate it, but not sure it`ll take. I`m a rubbish gardener so tend to leave it to the experts.........


Heading to do some ironing soon.......bit cooler today so much more pleasant to be doing housework in.......

Had a request for more cheddar bay biscuits tonight with dinner, so will bake later.......though they are so simple its not really baking to be honest........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Love tea roses.  Our roses are in full bloom too.  I have a creamy white tea rose bush. Love the smell when you walk past.

It's a beautiful day, and the sun is shining bright.  







Happy Monday, all, get those coffee and tea cups out and ready.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning sun shines!  Lapping up the Olympic coverage.  Anybody see that Danish woman cyclist wipe out yesterday?  OMG! How is she alive?  

Good news is Jr cleaned his room, bad news is I lost count of the loads of laundry I did yesterday. Still a few to go, yeesh.



SharkyGoddess said:


> I am a huge Krampus fan any way. Who doesn't love a dark Santa?!?



Me lol. Have yet to see the film, Netflix will hook me up sooner if not later



Monykalyn said:


> Ah busy week! DH bday was tuesday. On official countdown to dropping my first baby off at college (11 days but who's counting)
> trying to distract myself by looking for something to do next spring break.  Lots of timeshare exchanges open in Williamsburg Va currently....really going about it a bit backward-should look at where cheapest flights will be first, then see about accomodations...
> Ready for weekend!
> Hope the car was OK Mac. Gotta get mine in for oil change soon.
> Had 2 beers at happy hour with a friend and I am beat. Going to bed-if I can sleep. the 18 year old brought friends over to play xbox-started with CoD and now moved on to rock band it sounds like (and must have switched to Wii...).



Congrats on turning over the mileage with the Mr! Aw, planning a trip sounds like a great idea, hard when the chickies leave the nest.

Wish Williamsburg a bit closer driver for us.  Let me know which TS you pick.  Had trip originally planned there until one of kids couldn't get an extra day off work and switched to Cedar Point last weekend.


Did I mention that some idiot vandalized my car in onsite parking lot?  Appears to have take a screwdriver type object to get some gas.  Broke the locking door, rubbed off finish and so many scratches my mechanic said body man needs to handle.  New door and likely quarter panel repaint.  All for a quarter tank of gas.  I'd have given them $10 buck kwim?


Robo56 said:


> Made cake this morning. Hubby birthday today. Having some family over to celebrate this evening. Going to put ribs in crockpot for dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 186269



Happy happy to the Mr.  Hope the celebration was Merry.



pcstang said:


> I just called. $344 for Royal and $409 for Portofino...ouch!



Yes, I inquired a few times in past.  They guarantee a room "somewhere" onsite @ 24 hrs for platinum but it's at rack rate - always has been sky high to point where we have passed.



marciemi said:


> Well, you can all breathe a huge sign of relief.  My son FINALLY got a job offer in the St. Louis area, so he will be joining his GF there.  Priorities, ya know?    Mac, you're an expert on St. Louis, right?  They'll be living more on the west side as GF is working well NW (St. Charles area?) and he'll actually be working in Illinois right across the river (a bit SE).  He & I will drive up with his stuff on Aug 22/23 and then I'll fly back the 24th.  Guess how much my flight from St. Louis to Orlando cost (booking 2ish weeks out)?  $21.55!!   Total, including all taxes and fees.  Frontier obviously.  Luckily I had a $12 credit from them as well to help offset that heavy cost.



Congrats to your DS and you for that killer rate!

How do you like frontier?  Recently set up shop here.  I'm told it's 'worse' than spirit (who I'm flying Saturday).  I find it hard to believe any airline is step down the food chain from spirit lol



tink1957 said:


> It was hotter than 3 levels of H-e double hockey sticks in the garden center today  when I got off at 3 my car said it was 105.
> 
> Now I'm laying down in my nice air conditioned bedroom trying to talk myself into getting up to finish cooking dinner.  BBQ pork chops are on...still need to do the sweet potato fries and roasted asparagus with lemon-dijon vinaigrette.
> 
> Happy anniversary to MonyK and hubby.
> Go out and celebrate...you deserve it after all that hard work
> 
> Have a great weekend homies



Cannot believe you even bothered to cook when temps over 100 degrees.  I'd have tossed family the phone and said to dial for takeout.


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch Kiesha.  I hate when people vandalize any property.  Just for gas????  I am so happy, gas prices have been falling somewhat.  I just noticed a piece of my molding on one of my car's doors is chipped.  Hmm, wonder who opened their door so close to my car that did that.  Of course, it's been in several parking lots before I noticed it.  I'll be on egg shells when I finally get a new car.  Yeah, we've been dragging our feet, and DS doesn't go to school until the end of this month.  For some reason, the local community college doesn't go back earlier in August.  

Still tossing around BGW.   It's about a 6 or so hour drive for us, including that $14 or $13 bridge over the bay, if I choose it.  Otherwise, I'll just make sure my EP has enough moola in it before we travel.  Still checking where to stay, and how much to budget.  Of course, my super grover passes are burning a hole in pocket, and little one is pleading.  Still thinking, maybe just a long week-end.  Leave on early Saturday, come home by dinner on Tuesday.  Of course that means, I'll be then on plane to MB early that Wednesday morning.  Well, now I have to see if I can have the whole week off before any more serious planning is done. Details, details.

Nice that Jr cleaned his room.  With 2 teens still in the house, we do a ton of laundry.  Their baskets are always full of stuff they want washed.  Soon, have to do an end of summer sweep of the kids' clothes.  I am sure we'll have several bags to give away by the time I am done.  That, and I have to round up the cleats and sneakers.  I think we have several that need to be donated.  Yep, the back to school readiness is kicking in.  LOL


----------



## macraven

One more day Janet


----------



## macraven

The talk about white roses made me realize I do have 7 rose bushes

Have 2 white rose bushes that are full flowers 
Dont have any tea roses but think they are beautiful


----------



## macraven

Is everyone on an extended lunch break still......


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Is everyone on an extended lunch break still......


I'm still having not a lot of luck with my computer.  DS had to completely wipe the entire hard drive and is now installing everything from scratch, which involved having to buy Windows 10 and Office.  And now try to integrate all the back into different versions.  I'm on my very old computer here trying to do something since it's been two days and I haven't been able to get on the normal one yet.  I won't even go into the over 12,000 emails that have now appeared on my phone, going back a decade or so.  I'm not having fun with this.  And I promise I will respond to your PM Mac, once I get a chance to give him some of your advice!


----------



## macraven

12,000 past emails


Yikes


That is almost the same amount that came up on my phone when I had everything transfer last decade in upgrading to the I 6 phone 



Good luck Marcie !


----------



## tink1957

A quick hello before my phone battery dies I'm at work and I forgot my charger


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> The talk about white roses made me realize I do have 7 rose bushes
> 
> Have 2 white rose bushes that are full flowers
> Dont have any tea roses but think they are beautiful



Sounds beautiful!  Off with their heads!  Queen of hearts I am, it's red or nothing for me lol. Dumb deer are Houdini like here...able to jump over 5-1/2 ft fence with ease. My rose bushes have been designated browse the last few years.Quite fond of my burning bush too.

Did my time at body shop.  $1,000.  Didn't schedule yet as they are already into mid October. Glad my deductible is low and insurance won't count the vandalism against me.  At least they didn't put anything into my tank ala water or sugar.  The fuel tank was proclaimed 'fine' by both my mechanic and the one @ body shop. 

Trying to take the high road here, how am I doing so far.  You know there is something terribly wrong with you when your first thought is - crap, that's less $ for my October trip.


----------



## Robo56

Celebrations are in order local girl Lilly King won gold in 100 meter breaststroke.


----------



## macraven

I watched her in that race

I'll party along with you in that celebration


----------



## tinydancer09

Mac, your car's AC bug infected my car. I'd appreciate it if you'd keep the AC "virus" to yourself! 
It was blowing just fine, but only cools when I'm driving down the highway. Figure it's just the freon... well when I got back into town in GA it started working just fine... moving or not. 
Who the heck knows. Couple weeks ago I thought it was the fan motor as it was blowing cold air but barely blowing. They changed my air filters and it seemed to be fine since then. Figured maybe it was so gross it choked out the system and it couldn't get any air. Then a month and a half later it starts acting weird again.

Been watching the Olympics! Every minute of prime time at least. About to start tonights on DVR. 

Hope everyone is doing well! 
Been traveling to and from the beach, dance started back today, and lots of other random things. 
Think I have to cancel my one nighter at Universal in September. We have no good way of getting my sister's dog to my mom..... Really bummed out and trying to think of a way. Problem is my sister won't let anyone watch the dog except my youngest older brother and mom. meh.....


----------



## macraven

Take the dog with you 
Aren't you staying at UO for your birthday trip?
Loews is pet friendly 

About that ac......
I got mine checked again from the first charge

For $147.89 they told me the car was over filled with freon

They took out all the freon and cleaned it/recycled it  and only put half of it back in

Works fine now in our 99 degree heat 
Youser..... It was humidity level
Of 75 today and the ac worked great in the car

Watched the swim meets of the olympics tonight

Go USA


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Morning sun shines! Lapping up the Olympic coverage. Anybody see that Danish woman cyclist wipe out yesterday? OMG! How is she alive?



I saw that. I thought she was dead at first. Devastating wreck down hill. I saw that she is in ICU with three broken vertebrae In her back.

Gives pause to remember some of these sports are quite dangerous.

The men competing the day before had a bunch of wrecks with injurys also coming down hill. They said the course was fraught with numerous poorly constructed turn grades on the down hill section of the race, as well as poor road conditions.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, soccer champion DD today. Commanding first place win. So happy for the team. While the teams that became this team still have some meshing issues, they are getting more and more trusting with each other.



Congratulations to your daughter Lynne on the victory. I know you are proud of her.


----------



## pcstang

Everyone seems to be having car issues of one sort another, My wife's van included. Sounds like everyone is getting the issues sorted.
@macraven Another reason to fly:wrecks on 75 near Ocala and then Gainesville. We,and another family following us home, went ahead and exited in Gainesville to let the kids do their thing and eat. As we tried to get back 75 the ramp was shut down because of another wreck. Had to go through Gainesville and head north to rejoin 75. Gainesville always seems to have wrecks on 75 lately. Anyway, a 6 hour trip turned into 11....


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Congratulations to your daughter Lynne on the victory. I know you are proud of her.


Congratulations!


----------



## macraven

August 9


Official Janet day all day long as our girl is celebrating 







  Keisha !


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Everyone seems to be having car issues of one sort another, My wife's van included. Sounds like everyone is getting the issues sorted.
> @macraven Another reason to fly:wrecks on 75 near Ocala and then Gainesville. We,and another family following us home, went ahead and exited in Gainesville to let the kids do their thing and eat. As we tried to get back 75 the ramp was shut down because of another wreck. Had to go through Gainesville and head north to rejoin 75. Gainesville always seems to have wrecks on 75 lately. Anyway, a 6 hour trip turned into 11....


Your trip home about doubled the time

Did not know that 75 was that bad near Gainesville 
Have a relative that lives there and was not given the heads up on it


Glad younger safe and home now
M


----------



## tink1957

Fell asleep on the couch while watching the 12 inning Braves game...at least they won and I'm in just in time to wish Janet a  Hope you have a wonderful day and get everything that you wish for

Time for me to go back to sleep  
Good night everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

to our gorgeous gal Janet, have a great day........eat, drink and be merry.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sounds beautiful!  Off with their heads!  Queen of hearts I am, it's red or nothing for me lol. Dumb deer are Houdini like here...able to jump over 5-1/2 ft fence with ease. My rose bushes have been designated browse the last few years.Quite fond of my burning bush too.
> 
> Did my time at body shop.  $1,000.  Didn't schedule yet as they are already into mid October. Glad my deductible is low and insurance won't count the vandalism against me.  At least they didn't put anything into my tank ala water or sugar.  The fuel tank was proclaimed 'fine' by both my mechanic and the one @ body shop.
> 
> Trying to take the high road here, how am I doing so far.  You know there is something terribly wrong with you when your first thought is - crap, that's less $ for my October trip.




Red and white roses are a tie for me.......yep, awful we feel glad thievers didn't do more damage than they do!!! High Road is a good one.......take it often.......



Robo56 said:


> I saw that. I thought she was dead at first. Devastating wreck down hill. I saw that she is in ICU with three broken vertebrae In her back.
> 
> Gives pause to remember some of these sports are quite dangerous.
> 
> The men competing the day before had a bunch of wrecks with injurys also coming down hill. They said the course was fraught with numerous poorly constructed turn grades on the down hill section of the race, as well as poor road conditions.



That road was just awful..........horrible to watch the men the other day.......but that poor girl, yep, thought she wasn't coming back from that one......



pcstang said:


> Everyone seems to be having car issues of one sort another, My wife's van included. Sounds like everyone is getting the issues sorted.
> @macraven Another reason to fly:wrecks on 75 near Ocala and then Gainesville. We,and another family following us home, went ahead and exited in Gainesville to let the kids do their thing and eat. As we tried to get back 75 the ramp was shut down because of another wreck. Had to go through Gainesville and head north to rejoin 75. Gainesville always seems to have wrecks on 75 lately. Anyway, a 6 hour trip turned into 11....



Hope you had a good trip as always.........



tink1957 said:


> Fell asleep on the couch while watching the 12 inning Braves game...at least they won and I'm in just in time to wish Janet a  Hope you have a wonderful day and get everything that you wish for
> 
> Time for me to go back to sleep
> Good night everyone.



Enjoy your sleep Vicki.........heat must be getting to you......... I`m just jealous today!!



Cooling down here today.......tis quite cool outside and cloudy......feels almost autumnal today......weatherman promises us more heat around the corner..... no bbq tonight then.......

Have a good Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha!  Hope you get a much better birthday present than the car repair bill!  High road indeed.  Enjoy your birthday.

It's a foggy start and not so humid.  Though more humid than yesterday.  The sun is no where to be found, but with a high of 90 still to come, it should make an appearance soon, and chase all that fog outta here.   And Mac, we'll be in the 70's percent humidity by Saturday.  We've had 2 days of low humidity, and people are wearing long pants.  I'm like what??? It's not that cold out.  Fall will be here soon enough.  In the 50's count down now.

Woke up so early, not sure why.  Will make the day long.

Pcstang, safe travels.  TinyD, safe travels too.  

DSis returned from her beach long week-end.  Brought us caramel corn.  Yum.  There's a store on the boardwalk, that we all only buy that corn at.  They sell it warm, as just made to order. Funny, she had her car's AC repaired, and it's still not working right.   I don't want the AC virus either.  

That is great King won the gold medal.  She's a bright star on the women's swim team, and deservedly so.  Didn't know she was a local girl to you Robo.

Have a great morning all!  And a great afternoon to our homies across the pond!


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the Anniversary wishes-we ended up working on some of our business stuff-roped kids into it too (DS was at friends for sleepover) so we took them out to eat with us. I didn't want anything fancy as it seems we've eaten out a lot lately. 
Happy Birthday to Keisha!!

Love all the minion (and other ) memes!

HOT HOT HOT here again. Real feel of 105 today?? At least we've had rain to go along with it. Poor chickens come panting to deck door-I set up a fan for them sometimes 

Friend invited us to his suite at ballgame tonite-Springfield Cardinals. Gotta get through work first so I guess I'd better get going...

Safe travels to all those on the road-and hope the AC fairy sprinkles freon to keep the cold air blowing!


----------



## keishashadow

Thank you all!  Low key day planned today as DH worked double starting @ 4 yesterday & back out again today - yuck.  Guess I'll be grilling my own steak lol.  GD picked me out another huge VeraB duffle to add to the collection - sweet.  Need to do some more school clothes shopping for her today and stop @ Starbucks for that free goodie.

Any other Blues Traveler's fans?  They were scheduled for F&W, booked the dining pkg.  Turns out lead singer, John Popper, having emergency back surgery.  Stated a few vertebrae involved but of very serious nature.  Touring schedule only cancelled thru 8/23, seems rather ambitious.  Wonder if they will keep the 2 Epcot dates hmmm.  Worst case I'm sure Disney would put in a pinch hitter, just know they'll drag it out.

Not happy that @ their BW property a new refurb announced to include painting of exterior and balcony work in October.  Called but naturally they have no idea as to the scope of the involvement (balcony usage being restricted). Didn't even get 55 days advance notice.  All the other DVC properties are sold out. Ridiculously inconsiderate, they have this stuff planned months in advance.  Looking for that high road lol.

Any other Bank of America customers here?  Was going to take it as a backup one to WDW this weekend.  Thinking I should just leave it sit at home at this point.  Got this email today, wondering if a random or part of bigger issue:

We're letting you know your card may have been part of a compromise at an undisclosed merchant. This doesn't mean that fraud has or will occur on your account and as always, you are not liable for fraudulent transactions when reported promptly. However, as a precaution, we're issuing you a new card which will arrive soon.
You may continue to use your current card until your new card arrives. Once you receive your new card, the old one will no longer be valid. *Please activate your new card as soon as you receive it. Keep in mind, your current credit card will deactivate on 08/18/2016*.


----------



## macraven

Again, happy birthday Janet

Have a fantastic day!


Those type of notices happen frequently
Any kind of issue or close issue when it comes to cc, that notice goes out 

Had it happen twice year before last with discover

It doesn't mean much at all but maybe there was a compromise so all card holders in certain areas get that email and new cards
Chicagoland has that cc stuff happen quite a bit

Just take a look at your statements online and see if anything looks out of order or suspicious

I've been thru those notices about six times now
Have not had them since we moved


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Take the dog with you
> Aren't you staying at UO for your birthday trip?
> Loews is pet friendly
> 
> About that ac......
> I got mine checked again from the first charge
> 
> For $147.89 they told me the car was over filled with freon
> 
> They took out all the freon and cleaned it/recycled it  and only put half of it back in
> 
> Works fine now in our 99 degree heat
> Youser..... It was humidity level
> Of 75 today and the ac worked great in the car
> 
> Watched the swim meets of the olympics tonight
> 
> Go USA


The problem is what are we going to do with the dog the next day when we go to our disney condo which is not pet friendly? We're only doing Universal or one night. We're doing disney for 5.

Also.... our dog would not do very well in a hotel. She'd bark at every noise she heard thinking it was us coming back and "ignoring" her. That's not fair to other guests or her... and then there's the whole I'm allergic to most dogs so a pet friendly room would probably be a very bad idea.  haha oh well. I'll be going for sure in November and maybe October too so I shouldn't be too bummed. Just ready to get back. 

So the first one over charged your ac and then the next one had to un-charge a bit. HA.. wow. 
Haven't been in my car today to see what kind of mood she's in today. Maybe she's just getting old and having hot flashes.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Keisha  sending you a beefy birthday cake LOL


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Everyone seems to be having car issues of one sort another, My wife's van included. Sounds like everyone is getting the issues sorted.
> @macraven Another reason to fly:wrecks on 75 near Ocala and then Gainesville. We,and another family following us home, went ahead and exited in Gainesville to let the kids do their thing and eat. As we tried to get back 75 the ramp was shut down because of another wreck. Had to go through Gainesville and head north to rejoin 75. Gainesville always seems to have wrecks on 75 lately. Anyway, a 6 hour trip turned into 11....


I hate going through the gainesville exits. I get white knucke and super aware of my surroundings in that stretch. That's where we were backed up several miles due to I75 being closed in April. 
Glad you all got home safely despite the delay! Our 4 hour trip took 6 or 7, so you have me "beat"


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow I'll grill you a steak. How far away are you again? Happy Birthday!!! 

@macraven If you want to pick up your house and move it for a few days we're getting waterboarded down here. It's been raining non-stop almost since I left my parents yesterday. Further north at the GA line we're getting some heavy rain, but it's not constant. When I was driving home the ditches were already full from a few flooding rain falls in small amounts of time this weekend. Now they just have torrential downpours constantly.... There's a low stalled over the gulf. I'm sure my renters are not very happy right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday Keisha  sending you a beefy birthday cake LOL
> 
> View attachment 187007



Winner winner............. 

Nice choice Robo........ 



Still raining here........had baked salmon for dinner.......now night in front of the tv with DH I think..........

Feels like autumn here..........


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> That is great King won the gold medal. She's a bright star on the women's swim team, and deservedly so. Didn't know she was a local girl to you Robo.



She graduated from same high school (Reitz High School in Evansville, IN) as granddaughter. Granddaughter pointed her out to me at their senior honor awards night and told me Lilly was training for Olympics. Lilly received scholarship to IU according to granddaughter. Just so nice to see local girl do well. She is not only a great swimmer, she is a very smart young lady.

She was on front page of local newspaper this morning.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I've been real busy lately but wanted to stop by and say HI 
Glad I stopped I have missed a lot. 
Keisha!!! Hope you have a great day. 
Lynn congrats with your daughter. I'm sure you're a proud mom. 
Hope everyone is well and staying safe.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, did anyone else see the Inside the Magic article that Universal Japan is getting Death Eaters in Hogsmeade for the Halloween season? Color me extremely jealous.

Out of work for today again, not much I can do till tomorrow after payroll finishes. Wheeeeeeeee


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I've been real busy lately but wanted to stop by and say HI
> Glad I stopped I have missed a lot.
> Keisha!!! Hope you have a great day.
> Lynn congrats with your daughter. I'm sure you're a proud mom.
> Hope everyone is well and staying safe.



Nice to see ya mrsblue..........hope things are good with you too........



RAPstar said:


> Ugh, did anyone else see the Inside the Magic article that Universal Japan is getting Death Eaters in Hogsmeade for the Halloween season? Color me extremely jealous.
> 
> Out of work again, not much I can do till tomorrow after payroll finishes. Wheeeeeeeee



Out of work again......aww..........hope something comes over the horizon for you soon...........

Death Eaters would be amazing! Even just for Halloween........


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Nice to see ya mrsblue..........hope things are good with you too........
> 
> 
> 
> Out of work again......aww..........hope something comes over the horizon for you soon...........
> 
> Death Eaters would be amazing! Even just for Halloween........



Not out of a job, just out of work to do for today, sorry I guess I should have phrased that better. lol


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Not out of a job, just out of work to do for today, sorry I guess I should have phrased that better. lol



Lol........was worried for you there Robbie.........well, that's ok then .........have some coffee and take it easy then for rest of the day..........


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ugh, did anyone else see the Inside the Magic article that Universal Japan is getting Death Eaters in Hogsmeade for the Halloween season? Color me extremely jealous.
> 
> Out of work again, not much I can do till tomorrow after payroll finishes. Wheeeeeeeee


Well that suxs about work
Are you gonna have to cancel the trip now?

That would really sux if you did

I say let Japan have that new thing
Would not be something that would be for me
Just not my thing for the potter stuff


Came back since I read your reply to schumi
Still employed but no work to do today

That is much better than what I thought you meant


----------



## RAPstar

RAPstar said:


> Not out of a job, just out of work to do for today, sorry I guess I should have phrased that better. lol



MAC ^^

I fixed the original post so it's not confusing lol


----------



## macraven

I know I caught that before i posted


----------



## macraven

Since you fixed it , we will cancel the tag sale for youse


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> @keishashadow I'll grill you a steak. How far away are you again? Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> @macraven If you want to pick up your house and move it for a few days we're getting waterboarded down here. It's been raining non-stop almost since I left my parents yesterday. Further north at the GA line we're getting some heavy rain, but it's not constant. When I was driving home the ditches were already full from a few flooding rain falls in small amounts of time this weekend. Now they just have torrential downpours constantly.... There's a low stalled over the gulf. I'm sure my renters are not very happy right now.



Steaks still frozen = hoagies & pizza, works for me lol. More time to marinate those bad boys.

Andy - deatheaters! Should I be thinking along lines of scareactors in the Japanese parks?  Cool idea none-the-less.

Hey mrs bluer, almost ready for October?

TD - local news showed folks filling up sandbags with woes of storms to hit FL gulf coast this week, assume it's the same system that is dumping on you.  Curious, do you keep a supply of board games for guests?  The one time we did a beach house was so happy to see a shelf full of fun that helped to keep everyone occupied.  How hot is it there now?

Ordered one of the annoying personal mister fans for GD, will turn my head the other way when she mistakenly nails passerby's. Heck there's times I beg a kid in line to nail me with theirs.  Feeling desperate, picking up a couple of those cooling towels on Amazon.  The frog togs are odd, get stiff as a board.  Going with ones that fit into a pouch/carabiner (Syourself), instructions to wet, then snap & supposed to cool for 3 hrs.  I'd settle for 2


----------



## Lynne G

Going through my pictures.  Found this of last year's unmasking tour:


 

And one of DD's soccer team:


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, got a cooling towel from Walmart, and it was cheap, and worked surprisingly well this past weekend.  Kept it in ice water, rung out, and DD used.  We dried it out, and not stiff at all.  It was large too.

Hoagies and pizza are a great birthday dinner.  Chinese for us, not feeling like cooking.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Steaks still frozen = hoagies & pizza, works for me lol. More time to marinate those bad boys.
> 
> Andy - deatheaters! Should I be thinking along lines of scareactors in the Japanese parks?  Cool idea none-the-less.
> 
> Hey mrs bluer, almost ready for October?
> 
> TD - local news showed folks filling up sandbags with woes of storms to hit FL gulf coast this week, assume it's the same system that is dumping on you.  Curious, do you keep a supply of board games for guests?  The one time we did a beach house was so happy to see a shelf full of fun that helped to keep everyone occupied.  How hot is it there now?
> 
> Ordered one of the annoying personal mister fans for GD, will turn my head the other way when she mistakenly nails passerby's. Heck there's times I beg a kid in line to nail me with theirs.  Feeling desperate, picking up a couple of those cooling towels on Amazon.  The frog togs are odd, get stiff as a board.  Going with ones that fit into a pouch/carabiner (Syourself), instructions to wet, then snap & supposed to cool for 3 hrs.  I'd settle for 2



Since there is a section of dementors that was turned off in FJ before the ride opened, I doubt we'll get true scareactors anywhere need Potterland. I think it will be more spooky pretend threatening or something? IDK, the details were just released. They made it sound more like a show than anything. But Japan and Singapore both have their own HHN's. And Singapore's especially sounds really awesome this year (if for the fact there are no IP's, if I may be a little snarky)


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Since there is a section of dementors that was turned off in FJ before the ride opened, I doubt we'll get true scareactors anywhere need Potterland. I think it will be more spooky pretend threatening or something? IDK, the details were just released. They made it sound more like a show than anything. But Japan and Singapore both have their own HHN's. And Singapore's especially sounds really awesome this year (if for the fact there are no IP's, if I may be a little snarky)



you will hear me howl if no IP houses.  Popularity aside, IMO it's easier & cheaper way out to follow a movie's plot.  That said I'd love to go back to Racoon City & another Resident Evil house.  New movie trailer out today.

Ooh I forgot, they have the stage there, would be very interesting to see them even mount some sort of Halloween related skit.


----------



## pcstang

The stage where jacks show was last year is already up. Thought it was a little early but who knows.


----------



## RAPstar

pcstang said:


> The stage where jacks show was last year is already up. Thought it was a little early but who knows.



It could be for Rock the Universe, or another private event


----------



## Monykalyn

Middle 5th inning at ballgame.  In a suite. Didn't know part of requirement was providing between inning entertainment. Have to race tricycles...NEED MORE WINE


----------



## macraven

Where are you monyk?

Done with watering the flowers/bushes/trees now

Two hours every evening since no rain

Did get some rain two nights ago but not enough to help the cause here


----------



## Monykalyn

Women prevailed!  Springfield mo cardinal game. Sacrificed my body and did total lunge for tape spilling the trike! I'm sure there's a video somewhere!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet Pizza and hoagies sound just fine!!

Lynne......fabulous picture of the team.....they look so happy!!

MonyK........need more wine is always a good thing to hear.......sounds like a fun video to see........

mac......will send you some rain for those roses......we have too much coming.........tho they did promise us a heatwave at the weekend.........I don't know......


Went out early shopping this morning.......so much for no more clothes.........

Sun is shining but cool, maybe a bbq tonight for dinner......hopefully.

Have a good Wednesday........


----------



## keishashadow

From CP last weekend, cleanest petting zoo ever.





I can faintly smell a new HHNannouncement.


----------



## macraven

A camel pic of a real camel!!!!

Through in a cute little and it is perfect !!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Steaks still frozen = hoagies & pizza, works for me lol. More time to marinate those bad boys.
> 
> Andy - deatheaters! Should I be thinking along lines of scareactors in the Japanese parks?  Cool idea none-the-less.
> 
> Hey mrs bluer, almost ready for October?
> 
> TD - local news showed folks filling up sandbags with woes of storms to hit FL gulf coast this week, assume it's the same system that is dumping on you.  Curious, do you keep a supply of board games for guests?  The one time we did a beach house was so happy to see a shelf full of fun that helped to keep everyone occupied.  How hot is it there now?
> 
> Ordered one of the annoying personal mister fans for GD, will turn my head the other way when she mistakenly nails passerby's. Heck there's times I beg a kid in line to nail me with theirs.  Feeling desperate, picking up a couple of those cooling towels on Amazon.  The frog togs are odd, get stiff as a board.  Going with ones that fit into a pouch/carabiner (Syourself), instructions to wet, then snap & supposed to cool for 3 hrs.  I'd settle for 2


The houses have boardgames and cards in them. However, I don't go through and see if they're full games or not. Some of the houses have a ton and some don't have the storage for it. Since we've gone to flat wall mounted screens we don't have the entertainment cabinets anymore which used to be stocked full of left behind games. 

I should probably catch a sale on games this fall and deploy a few new ones. Bad thing is that it only takes one dog running off with a piece before some games are not usable haha.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> From CP last weekend, cleanest petting zoo ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can faintly smell a new HHNannouncement.



Love that picture!! Her little face is so cute..........

Ok.......whadya know.........hope I haven't missed an announcement or even a guess...........seems so slow this year but I suppose it's not really.......I may just be getting more impatient........



Raining solidly now.........


----------



## schumigirl

Think I'm caught up on HHN stuff now........looks good!!!


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Think I'm caught up on HHN stuff now........looks good!!!



I'm excited for Ghost Town and Tomb of the Ancients. Not so much for _another_ 3-D house


----------



## macraven

It is tradition to have one "fun" house each Hhn season


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Steaks still frozen = hoagies & pizza, works for me lol. More time to marinate those bad boys.
> 
> Andy - deatheaters! Should I be thinking along lines of scareactors in the Japanese parks?  Cool idea none-the-less.
> 
> Hey mrs bluer, almost ready for October?
> 
> TD - local news showed folks filling up sandbags with woes of storms to hit FL gulf coast this week, assume it's the same system that is dumping on you.  Curious, do you keep a supply of board games for guests?  The one time we did a beach house was so happy to see a shelf full of fun that helped to keep everyone occupied.  How hot is it there now?
> 
> Ordered one of the annoying personal mister fans for GD, will turn my head the other way when she mistakenly nails passerby's. Heck there's times I beg a kid in line to nail me with theirs.  Feeling desperate, picking up a couple of those cooling towels on Amazon.  The frog togs are odd, get stiff as a board.  Going with ones that fit into a pouch/carabiner (Syourself), instructions to wet, then snap & supposed to cool for 3 hrs.  I'd settle for 2




Oh yes very ready for October. We can't wait to get back there and see all of the homies again.


----------



## macraven

And all the homies are looking forward to seeing youse !


----------



## Mrs bluer101

So I spent the morning with DS at freshman orientation for high school. It was something watching him walk the hallways of the same high school DH and I graduated from.  I'm excited for him. There is so much info and almost everything was different from when I went there. Just all of the qualifications to graduate alone are different. I wish things were like when I was there.....much easier times back then.  Lol


----------



## macraven

Little bluer is growing up too fast
Sigh....


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs bluer101 said:


> So I spent the morning with DS at freshman orientation for high school. It was something watching him walk the hallways of the same high school DH and I graduated from.  I'm excited for him. There is so much info and almost everything was different from when I went there. Just all of the qualifications to graduate alone are different. I wish things were like when I was there.....much easier times back then.  Lol




That was so nice you went with your new high schooler.  I am almost having heart failure. DS just graduated from the same HS I did, and now my little one moves from  junior high to senior high, entering 10th grade, and in 3 years, she will also graduate from my HS.  Time flies.  And yeah, even the driving test is much more work than I remember.  Thankfully, the high school is still one of the top  3 of our state.  And at least you got to go with your DS.  My DD said I did not need to go with her when she is invited to tour the school.  Ahh, the teen years.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Love that picture!! Her little face is so cute..........
> 
> Ok.......whadya know.........hope I haven't missed an announcement or even a guess...........seems so slow this year but I suppose it's not really.......I may just be getting more impatient........
> 
> 
> 
> Raining solidly now.........



I didn't have any inside knowledge of an announcement today when I commented...

Had a strong feeling today would be 'da day

If I could only apply those feelings to picking lottery numbers I'd be set lol



RAPstar said:


> I'm excited for Ghost Town and Tomb of the Ancients. Not so much for _another_ 3-D house



I enjoy the 3-D houses, might have something to do with vision issues I have giving an extra spot of fun with the glasses



macraven said:


> It is tradition to have one "fun" house each Hhn season



And I think it's a great idea, usually has some of the best gags.



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Oh yes very ready for October. We can't wait to get back there and see all of the homies again.



Ditto


----------



## tink1957

Janet...I like the 3-D houses too for the same reason...cataracts and astigmatism are good for something I guess 

It was supposed to rain all day today...it was cloudy and cooler but not much rain to speak of, I planted a few flowers to replace the ones that died in hopes that they would get a good soaking...oh well, here's hoping the rain will come soon for me and mac.

The houses sound good this year, I ordered my ROF tickets today and can't wait to see what the last house is...should be announced soon since we only have a little over a month to go.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I think I am more excited about HHN this year than I have been in the past 

Whew... starting school back up stinks when you're not a morning person


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Janet...I like the 3-D houses too for the same reason...cataracts and astigmatism are good for something I guess
> 
> It was supposed to rain all day today...it was cloudy and cooler but not much rain to speak of, I planted a few flowers to replace the ones that died in hopes that they would get a good soaking...oh well, here's hoping the rain will come soon for me and mac.
> 
> The houses sound good this year, I ordered my ROF tickets today and can't wait to see what the last house is...should be announced soon since we only have a little over a month to go.



Houses do sound good this year..........hope you get some more rain coming up.........will happily share ours........




Yep, more rain again today.......hasn't stopped since last night......and cool again. Summer can't really be over already.........

Off for a drive of some fancy Mercedes sports cars this weekend........cannot wait! Hope it dries up for that...........we adore our own Mercedes cars so looking forward to driving a couple of different ones! 

That's Saturday taken care of.........did have some plans, but when this opportunity came up we changed them and will see friends another time..........

5 weeks today...........


----------



## Lynne G

Did Mac say hot and humid?  We are for sure.  Weather guy just said today, and for the next several days, will feel soupy outside.  Soup anyone?  Already 82, and oh so thick.  With clouds blocking the sun, it's already dull out.  

Went to the mall last night. Couldn't believe, along the starting to see Halloween stuff, there's Christmas stuff.  I'm not ready.  It's been so hot, the idea of warmer clothes is just not there yet.  And, since most of September and even parts of October tend to be warm, the kids usually are in shorts and T-shirts for the first 6 or so weeks of school.  

Oooh Schumi, the driving sports cars sounds exciting.  Hope the weather improves so you don't drive on wet roads.












And, off the steep the tea.  I need caffeine, like now.


----------



## Bluer101

Just doing a drive by posting.


----------



## macraven

That bluer is so quick missed him by minutes


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Just doing a drive by posting.


----------



## macraven

47 days until I am in Orlando


----------



## RAPstar

Goodness, there's so much to keep track of at my job. But it's only been a month, so it's ok if there's still stuff I have questions on. I'm getting it for the most part though. 

41 days till I leave


----------



## Lynne G

52


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all - hope everyone is well.  Had a really good week in Devon with the littlies and had great weather.  Home again to grey sky and drizzle but meant to be improving over the weekend.
Seen Schumi's plans - what is everyone else planning for the weekend?


----------



## macraven

Since I moved to the South, everyday is the weekend for me

We quit our jobs and have no schedule until it is time to eat 

Lol


Glad you had a lovely trip RFF


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lawds this heat and humidity can just GO now   and we still have august to suffer through.


----------



## macraven

You'll be singing a different tune once winter hits

Just sayin'


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> You'll be singing a different tune once winter hits
> 
> Just sayin'



I won't. I live for winter.


----------



## macraven

And what type of winters do you have?

4 ft of snow at one time?

Minus 11 not including. Wind chill

That is why I moved to get away from winters 

But for those that enjoy it they wouldn't like living in The South

Lol


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> You'll be singing a different tune once winter hits
> 
> Just sayin'



neeeewp ... we get a little snow and the occasional ice storm but at least I can snuggle into my hoodies and mukluks. I prefer dry weather, if our heat was dry with no rain and humidity I would be happy.


----------



## RAPstar

I just don't like being hot.


----------



## pcstang

Really trying to send the rain to you Mac. The pool is about to overflow. Everyone's countdowns are getting low now...53 days here. Might be a hell of a meetup.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I just don't like being hot.


But you are hot......


Oh, not that kind of hot


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Really trying to send the rain to you Mac. The pool is about to overflow. Everyone's countdowns are getting low now...53 days here. Might be a hell of a meetup.




What a nice homie you are!

Still no rain and last night on the news we are now 11.90 inches down

So I water the plants
Have it down to 2 hours to complete it all in the evening

Of course I could be looking at a $400 water bill this month but to replace the stuff would be tremendous 

My Japanese red elm would be $1000 to replace


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Everyone's countdowns are getting low now...53 days here. Might be a hell of a meetup.


 Wait, you arrive October 2??
And staying a full week this time??


Yea, you will be around for lots of meets then


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> What a nice homie you are!
> 
> Still no rain and last night on the news we are now 11.90 inches down
> 
> So I water the plants
> Have it down to 2 hours to complete it all in the evening
> 
> Of course I could be looking at a $400 water bill this month but to replace the stuff would be tremendous
> 
> My Japanese red elm would be $1000 to replace



I keep telling our rain clouds that they're still too far north! We get flash flood warnings with ever ran alert.


----------



## tink1957

Hey guys...send that rain our way...mac and I are still waiting....help a homie out

Only 40 days to go


----------



## Monykalyn

No countdown here 
No rain today either-just the ever present this summer heat advisory. Chickens were panting hard so gave them the last of the chilled watermelon. 
Damn Disney sent their Disney rewards flyer today (for Disney visa holders) Special prices for Halloween party at DLR-looked at flight prices and hotel options for a couple different dates. Waayyy cheaper than florida! Shouldn't have looked. Now I want to go! Need to be patient-if my oldest does get a DCP internship next fall I will have countdowns with the rest of ya'll -so my potential countdown is 365+?50 something LOL.

You guys will be doing updates and pictures on your trips right?


----------



## macraven

I did not get that flyer


----------



## macraven

I'll try to do an update each day

I need bluer to give me Mac 101 steps on posting pics 


And if I can, you will see food pics


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yay! It's Friday!  So happy.  It's been a long week for me.  With MonyK, but we have an excessive warning today and well, the next 2 days too.  Have yet to hear any clucking from the neighbor chickens.  He has a fancy chicken house, so I am sure, it's cooler in there than outside.  They are from South America, but I bet they don't like the heat we're having either.

Per our weather lady this morning:  Excessive heat warning, heat index to be 110 or higher.  Chance of late afternoon or early evening thunderstorms, everywhere is fair game.  
Okay then.  Lots of water and hope not to be bulls-eye.  Somehow, I seem to be the looser on my way home.  

Got the teens up, grunts in response.  Neither are morning people.  Little one could sleep to noon.  I've been up for hours, as the 4am rain downpour woke me up, and well, once I am awake, I get up.  So, have to steep another pot of tea already.  I may move to coffee, as someone else usually makes it. 

So, the sun is up, the clouds are fleeing until later in the day.  Hello all, and have a great week-end!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hey guys...send that rain our way...mac and I are still waiting....help a homie out
> 
> Only 40 days to go



33 days for us..........

Sent some rain your way...........we've had more than enough!



Warm and dull today.........got new glasses, don't like the feel of them though.........will give them till Monday and if they still feel odd will go back with them. They're for reading and close up work, I can still drive ok as my distance sight is perfect. 

Pizza for dinner tonight............

Even though I'm a lady of leisure.........I still love that Friday feeling........DH has taken Monday off......long weekend yay........

Have a good un.........


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF!!!



tink1957 said:


> Janet...I like the 3-D houses too for the same reason...cataracts and astigmatism are good for something I guess
> 
> It was supposed to rain all day today...it was cloudy and cooler but not much rain to speak of, I planted a few flowers to replace the ones that died in hopes that they would get a good soaking...oh well, here's hoping the rain will come soon for me and mac.
> 
> The houses sound good this year, I ordered my ROF tickets today and can't wait to see what the last house is...should be announced soon since we only have a little over a month to go.



Lol exactly, crappy vision finally pays off



schumigirl said:


> Houses do sound good this year..........hope you get some more rain coming up.........will happily share ours........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, more rain again today.......hasn't stopped since last night......and cool again. Summer can't really be over already.........
> 
> Off for a drive of some fancy Mercedes sports cars this weekend........cannot wait! Hope it dries up for that...........we adore our own Mercedes cars so looking forward to driving a couple of different ones!
> 
> That's Saturday taken care of.........did have some plans, but when this opportunity came up we changed them and will see friends another time..........
> 
> 5 weeks today...........



Before I croak would like to plop my fat butt in an Mercedes.  Had a relative you used to say the same about a Cadillac, being driven to cemetery in said brand's hearse counts - I guess lol



Lynne G said:


> Did Mac say hot and humid?  We are for sure.  Weather guy just said today, and for the next several days, will feel soupy outside.  Soup anyone?  Already 82, and oh so thick.  With clouds blocking the sun, it's already dull out.
> 
> Went to the mall last night. Couldn't believe, along the starting to see Halloween stuff, there's Christmas stuff.  I'm not ready.  It's been so hot, the idea of warmer clothes is just not there yet.  And, since most of September and even parts of October tend to be warm, the kids usually are in shorts and T-shirts for the first 6 or so weeks of school.
> 
> Oooh Schumi, the driving sports cars sounds exciting.  Hope the weather improves so you don't drive on wet roads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, off the steep the tea.  I need caffeine, like now.



Seriously, no central AC in my house.  Have been looking for excuses to go to store all week.  Haven't been in backyard pool for days, it's that hot yuck.



macraven said:


> 47 days until I am in Orlando



1 for me 

Yinz guys need countdown counters in signature.  Saves counting on those fingers & toe. 

Figure with the run of heat we've been having, should be pretty acclimated to the FL weather...ha, wishful thinking 



macraven said:


> And what type of winters do you have?
> 
> 4 ft of snow at one time?
> 
> Minus 11 not including. Wind chill
> 
> That is why I moved to get away from winters
> 
> But for those that enjoy it they wouldn't like living in The South
> 
> Lol



Indeedy, we get the 'best' of both worlds lol. Those in the south tend to snicker when us northerners moan when it breaks 90 degrees but pretty sure they'd be losing it over the long, harsh winter.



macraven said:


> But you are hot......
> 
> 
> Oh, not that kind of hot



Beat me to the punch lol



Monykalyn said:


> No countdown here
> No rain today either-just the ever present this summer heat advisory. Chickens were panting hard so gave them the last of the chilled watermelon.
> Damn Disney sent their Disney rewards flyer today (for Disney visa holders) Special prices for Halloween party at DLR-looked at flight prices and hotel options for a couple different dates. Waayyy cheaper than florida! Shouldn't have looked. Now I want to go! Need to be patient-if my oldest does get a DCP internship next fall I will have countdowns with the rest of ya'll -so my potential countdown is 365+?50 something LOL.
> 
> You guys will be doing updates and pictures on your trips right?



The DL MNSSHP tix sell out, not just the popular dates either.  Last year the day we wanted a week prior to Columbus Day was unavailable within a week.


----------



## Lynne G

1 Kiesha?  Wow, time does fly.  Have an awesome trip.  Too hot to think of the fall yet.


----------



## macraven

Tomorrow Keisha ?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Before I croak would like to plop my fat butt in an Mercedes.  Had a relative you used to say the same about a Cadillac, being driven to cemetery in said brand's hearse counts - I guess lol
> 
> .



Lol.......you can come over and have a go in both of ours anytime.......DS is very protective of his and doesn't like to share his............but ours is more powerful anyway....... Apparently we're snobs about cars....... Who knew........

Have a fabulous break away.........and hope iguana isn't on the menu anywhere..........


----------



## macraven

Been working with Bushnell last ten days for documents and finalizing forms for a dual full military funeral 

So have been on the boards off and on

What has been in my mind isn't anything that others want to hear about

You all were here for me when I spent 7 years of my life taking care of both my parental units
Last 1.5 years of their lives it was full time care

Finally I have been able to let go and move the parental units out of my closet to the grave 

Got the phone call this morning all docs and forms are in order and now they want the date and time for the burial service

Time for me to let go and think of a date to make that drive to Florida 

Going to spend time looking for hotels as have not ventured outside of Orlando area before

And need to look at maps for the 
drive to Tampa 

Hope all the homies have a great weekend and not a lot of hot weather or pouring rain

I say it's my and tink's turn for the rain...... Lol


----------



## pcstang

My paternal grandparents had full military services at bushnell. It's been years but was a very moving service.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Wait, you arrive October 2??
> And staying a full week this time??
> 
> 
> Yea, you will be around for lots of meets then


I'll get into Orlando that night and check in to RPR the next morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.  My dad had such at his funeral, and my DH does them at grave services for over 15 years so far.  In fact, he's doing one as I post here.  Very moving indeed.
Safe travel to Tampa.  Check trip advisor to get a better idea of where to stay.  I'd stay near the beach, up a little if I was going to stay around Tampa.

And I'll send rain.  That rain early this morning was well gone by 8am.  Now, full sun and more big while clouds.  I swear, if I float going home today, I'm not sure I'm going to laugh or get angry.  My poor flowers and tomato plants are still not as good as they can be.  That sun has been brutal this summer. 

Enjoy your week-end all!  (I get to sleep in for a change! )


----------



## macraven

I'm just planning to drive and get a room in Tampa area and do the burial the next day

Spend rest of the day in the hotel then and drive home the next morning 

Just looking for a decent place for a short stay

It will take, I think 12 weeks for the marker stones to come in

Will make a trip back down for that


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you got it all sorted out mac........be a big relief for you when it's done.......




pcstang said:


> I'll get into that night and check in to RPR the next morning.



You check in as we leave............think we miss quite a few folks this year....... 

But I do get to meet Keisha finally this year........she's been on my must meet list for a while..........



Pizza just about ready to go...........wine is poured already........well it is Friday.........


----------



## Robo56

Mac glad to hear all your hard work in making arrangements for your mom and dad are coming to completion. This has been a long journey for you. You are a good and loving daughter. God Bless you as you continue to work through this time. Your Sans family are here for you dear friend 

Just saw on internet that WDW will no longer have Electric Light Parade after 10-9-16.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Mac glad to hear all your hard work in making arrangements for your mom and dad are coming to completion. This has been a long journey for you. You are a good and loving daughter. God Bless you as you continue to work through this time. Your Sans family are here for you dear friend
> 
> Just saw on internet that WDW will no longer have Electric Light Parade after 10-9-16.


I read it was moving DLR. With the majority of my posts on the UO side of the board most can probably tell what I am and am not a fan of. My son and I got trapped in adventure land by the ELP once. I swear I thought it would never end.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Hey guys...send that rain our way...mac and I are still waiting....help a homie out
> 
> Only 40 days to go


I just gave our rain clouds directions further South. Here's hoping they find y'all!


----------



## macraven

I read that last week in one of the mailings I get from another site

I'll take that parade in this year

Thanks robo
It is overwhelming to set a date
Starting to want to go with Labor Day period
I can have the services m-f
Hours to select from range from 9:30 to 4:00

Since I'm not a morning person it would be in the early afternoon if that slot is available

Can't be late for a funeral after all I've done so far

And since I know of only one other person that will come for it


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, people must really like the ELP, as even when I've been when not as busy, always very thick watchers.  Last time, I went on Space Mountain and the People Mover while parade was going by.  Made it nice not to stand in line.  

I'm deciding, do I want to spend the $45 and tip/tax to see the ELP from a saved spot, or just gander over from the patch which is now the $20 less wishes saved spot?  Not sure I can do both, but maybe?  Very costly night, but the only time I'll be able to see both.  Seems I have everything blocked out for the time I'm with the mouse.  So far, other than hotel and renewing my AP, nothing else made for the RPR stay.  Well, maybe a ressie for the chocolate place, whenever that becomes available.  

PC, hoping you stay until then next week-end.  I'll be moving over to RPR on the 8th.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I just gave our rain clouds directions further South. Here's hoping they find y'all!




Pinkie swear you sent those rain clouds?

Lol


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Been working with Bushnell last ten days for documents and finalizing forms for a dual full military funeral
> 
> So have been on the boards off and on
> 
> What has been in my mind isn't anything that others want to hear about
> 
> You all were here for me when I spent 7 years of my life taking care of both my parental units
> Last 1.5 years of their lives it was full time care
> 
> Finally I have been able to let go and move the parental units out of my closet to the grave
> 
> Got the phone call this morning all docs and forms are in order and now they want the date and time for the burial service
> 
> Time for me to let go and think of a date to make that drive to Florida
> 
> Going to spend time looking for hotels as have not ventured outside of Orlando area before
> 
> And need to look at maps for the
> drive to Tampa
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend and not a lot of hot weather or pouring rain
> 
> I say it's my and tink's turn for the rain...... Lol



 big hugs Mac


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Pinkie swear you sent those rain clouds?
> 
> Lol


I super duper pinky swear! I even gave them the shark stare.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pinkie swear you sent those rain clouds?
> 
> Lol


I'm trying too but they just won't leave. It's been raining off and on again today. Daughters 7th bday today and I turn 29 tomorrow *cough*


----------



## macraven

Well....
That will do it every time


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, people must really like the ELP, as even when I've been when not as busy, always very thick watchers.  Last time, I went on Space Mountain and the People Mover while parade was going by.  Made it nice not to stand in line.
> 
> I'm deciding, do I want to spend the $45 and tip/tax to see the ELP from a saved spot, or just gander over from the patch which is now the $20 less wishes saved spot?  Not sure I can do both, but maybe?  Very costly night, but the only time I'll be able to see both.  Seems I have everything blocked out for the time I'm with the mouse.  So far, other than hotel and renewing my AP, nothing else made for the RPR stay.  Well, maybe a ressie for the chocolate place, whenever that becomes available.
> 
> PC, hoping you stay until then next week-end.  I'll be moving over to RPR on the 8th.


I'll be there until the 10th. Checking out that day.


----------



## schumigirl

to little pc........hope she has a lovely day..........

Yes, 29 pc ........I still try and claim to be 35 but no ones buying it anymore.........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

56 days


----------



## SharkyGoddess

happy birthdays PC & youngin!


----------



## Lynne G

to PC and the little one.  Great timing for birthdays!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to your little daughter pc


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday pc
 

LOL


----------



## macraven

To pcstang' little girl !!


----------



## macraven

And a big HAPPY Bday to our pcstang for Saturday 


Let the party begin ......


----------



## macraven

Just got off the phone with Bushnell and will be Florida around Labor Day


----------



## schumigirl

Bed time here in the UK............a Game of Thrones and couple of glasses of wine evening........not too shabby.......although DH didn't have any as he's driving early am. 

Off early for driving experience......not till the afternoon, so plenty of time to get there........bacon sandwiches for breakfast..........lush! 

Enjoy rest of your Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl

It's now Saturday here........

    

To our very own Universal Orlando regular pcstang 

Have a super birthday............29 again...........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Bed time here in the UK............a Game of Thrones and couple of glasses of wine evening........not too shabby.......although DH didn't have any as he's driving early am.
> 
> Off early for driving experience......not till the afternoon, so plenty of time to get there........bacon sandwiches for breakfast..........lush!
> 
> Enjoy rest of your Friday.........


What type of Mercedes are you driving? I'm a car guy and did the driving experience in Vegas this past January. Drove a Lamborghini and a Ferrari this time. I'm trying to find the pictures but I'm afraid they are forever locked away on my old iPhone.


----------



## pcstang

Thanks for the birthday wishes for my daughter and me. 29 doesn't feel so bad
My daughter is enjoying her day as always. Everyday is like Christmas for my spoiled kids!


----------



## macraven

Spoil them while you can

There are only little for a season


----------



## RAPstar

I've become one of those people. I now own a record player, and just bought some records from Half Price Books. And have 2 Twin Peaks related records ordered (well one is ordered, the other is on pre-order)


----------



## macraven

_record player........?_
_i need a translator_


_jk _


----------



## pcstang




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> What type of Mercedes are you driving? I'm a car guy and did the driving experience in Vegas this past January. Drove a Lamborghini and a Ferrari this time. I'm trying to find the pictures but I'm afraid they are forever locked away on my old iPhone.



Only one I know for sure will be there is the C63 AMG which is a whopper of a car.......6.2L V8 engine. That one in particular I am looking forward to. There's a couple of others too depending on time we'll see if we get to them. We are being "squeezed in".  We adore cars too.........

We've driven most sports cars for fun at driving days.......that's also what DS always chooses as a gift.......loves a driving experience......we all do. Kyle loved the Aventador and the Ginetta funnily enough, but his favourite ever is the single seater.......that's the one he would,choose over all the fancy sports cars.

Would love to drive the Ferrari FXX.......only 30 ever made......doubt I ever will though. They made one specially in black for Michael Schumacher........that is a car!

Years ago and when I was a lot younger, and slimmer.......lol......we used to drive Raleigh cars for fun......purely for fun, was never good enough to take it to anything else.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Only one I know for sure will be there is the C63 AMG which is a whopper of a car.......6.2L V8 engine. That one in particular I am looking forward to. There's a couple of others too depending on time we'll see if we get to them. We are being "squeezed in".  We adore cars too.........
> 
> We've driven most sports cars for fun at driving days.......that's also what DS always chooses as a gift.......loves a driving experience......we all do. Kyle loved the Aventador and the Ginetta funnily enough, but his favourite ever is the single seater.......that's the one he would,choose over all the fancy sports cars.
> 
> Would love to drive the Ferrari FXX.......only 30 ever made......doubt I ever will though. They made one specially in black for Michael Schumacher........that is a car!
> 
> Years ago and when I was a lot younger, and slimmer.......lol......we used to drive Raleigh cars for fun......purely for fun, was never good enough to take it to anything else.


That sounds fantastic! Very Jealous! My F150 has a 6.2L V8...it will haul the mail for sure if I need it to. The traction control is like *** if I hammer it! I'll google some of the cars you mentioned. Never heard of a Ferrari FXX. Sounds fun though!


----------



## pcstang

Holy ****! Just watched the the Stig run the FXX! Wow!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Holy ****! Just watched the the Stig run the FXX! Wow!



Amazing isn't it!!! That's a car and a half........hope you're having a fabulous birthday! 


Day went well......drove a few cars and had a blast! Our own car is very powerful.......but wow.......need to look around for another track day soon.........need for speed! 

Got back earlier than expected though........so BBQ it is tonight.........dull, but warm. 

Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


----------



## macraven

Official




Pcstang day here


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Amazing isn't it!!! That's a car and a half........hope you're having a fabulous birthday!
> 
> 
> Day went well......drove a few cars and had a blast! Our own car is very powerful.......but wow.......need to look around for another track day soon.........need for speed!
> 
> Got back earlier than expected though........so BBQ it is tonight.........dull, but warm.
> 
> Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


That sounds awesome! I stayed up way too late watching the stig race exotics on YouTube. That FXX sounds like an F1 car!
Enjoy your BBQ.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks! Missed lunch so I'm starving.......starting early.......

Yep, love watching The  Stig......we applied to be in the audience of Top Gear several times over the years......but we were never successful......did see him drive at events a few times though........he was good! 

I'm also kinda partial to the Bugatti Veyron.........don't think I'll be getting one of those for Christmas anytime soon........lol......


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday to the @pcstang family!
Slept late as we were all up late yesterday. Not sure why we stayed up so late-and then I almost forgot to put the breakfast casserole in slow cooker. Love being able to get up and get my coffee and breakfast is already done.
Expect it will be a quiet day around here-finish laundry, maybe cook the recipes from our Try the World Brazil box.
We leave in ~28 hours to take my oldest baby to college and move her into her dorm. 

May turn out to be a nicer day today-had a big storm blow through yesterday afternoon-blew some patio furniture around so it seems to be a bit cooler and bit less humid today. And by "cooler" I mean no heat index of 100+ LOL.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Amazing isn't it!!! That's a car and a half........hope you're having a fabulous birthday!
> 
> 
> Day went well......drove a few cars and had a blast! Our own car is very powerful.......but wow.......need to look around for another track day soon.........need for speed!
> 
> Got back earlier than expected though........so BBQ it is tonight.........dull, but warm.
> 
> Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


That sounds great!  I've never done an Exotic Experience like that, but we have done track days with our MINI Coopers.  If you're doing it right, you can make a MINI get 10 MPG.  One time it was just Molly and me on the track.  I'd chase her then she would let me by and chase me.  She is actually faster than me as she is braver and goes deeper into the turns before braking.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday to the @pcstang family!
> Slept late as we were all up late yesterday. Not sure why we stayed up so late-and then I almost forgot to put the breakfast casserole in slow cooker. Love being able to get up and get my coffee and breakfast is already done.
> Expect it will be a quiet day around here-finish laundry, maybe cook the recipes from our Try the World Brazil box.
> We leave in ~28 hours to take my oldest baby to college and move her into her dorm.
> 
> May turn out to be a nicer day today-had a big storm blow through yesterday afternoon-blew some patio furniture around so it seems to be a bit cooler and bit less humid today. And by "cooler" I mean no heat index of 100+ LOL.
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Out of curiosity........what would you have in a breakfast casserole? I have no idea........

Aww good luck with DD move.........it's tough.......



Squirlz said:


> That sounds great!  I've never done an Exotic Experience like that, but we have done track days with our MINI Coopers.  If you're doing it right, you can make a MINI get 10 MPG.  One time it was just Molly and me on the track.  I'd chase her then she would let me by and chase me.  She is actually faster than me as she is braver and goes deeper into the turns before braking.



They are so much fun! We can both drive anything....including a forklift.......remnants of old career......My DH says I always took a few more risks on circuits than he does, not so much nowadays.

We drove the Nurburgring many years ago........that was so much fun! But when it's your own car it's a bit different.......we didn't have our Mercedes cars then, wouldn't do it with them ironically.........

A lady in our village has an older mini, much older 1972 I think, restored somewhat about 10 years ago........looks like you could fit in your pocket......lol......she's a tiny little thing too though.......


----------



## Squirlz

I am a brilliant forklift driver as well!  Many many hours spent on them.  Our MINIs are 2005 S models, the supercharged ones.  I've driven the 'Ring in video games...does that count?


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> I am a brilliant forklift driver as well!  Many many hours spent on them.  Our MINIs are 2005 S models, the supercharged ones.  I've driven the 'Ring in video games...does that count?


Of course it does!


----------



## macraven

Better weather for me today 

Went to the store and locked up the car
Back in it 25 minutes later and out the ac in
Inside temp registered at 100
By the time I got home or was a sweet 95 degrees 

Much better.


----------



## macraven

PC, how is your special day going?

Were you allowed to watch sports on rv and drink beer this afternoon?


Sounds like a swell way to celebrate


----------



## Monykalyn

@schumigirl Breakfast casserole (overnight-use liner) layer a bag (?1 pound?) of obrien hashbrown potatoes (dice cut) with 2 pounds cooked breakfast sausage and 1 cup each velveeta shredded cheese and shredded cheddar cheese. I do 2 layers of this. Top with another cup of each cheese. whisk 12 eggs and about 1/2 cup milk and pour over top. Cook 8 hours overnight. Not a low fat, low sodium or low calorie thing but sooo easy and feeds a lot of people (or leftovers, DS had it for dinner tonite too LOL). 

Actually sat on deck this afternoon without dying. Was only 84 degrees today with low humidity.

 DS refuses to talk about or be around talk about his beloved older sister leaving tomorrow...

My wine supply is low. I'm a gonna need a couple boxes this week I think...


----------



## macraven

Now I want to move next door to monyk

It would blow my diet but well worth it


----------



## Lynne G

92 degrees now and this afternoon heat index 112.  Mucky day, even saw some heat lightning.

Hope PC had a great birthday.  It is my oldest niece's birthday too.  We will never forget, as was born on a Friday.

Oh, bought my car.  Happy, and glad to be over the search.

Enjoy this very warm night all.


----------



## macraven

YAA .......

You got the car!


----------



## macraven

I do prefer hot weather even with the high humidity we get

I have both ac units on all the time
Mr Mac has on long pants and sleeves as I type this

He says he is chilled but the ac stays at what I have set it at

I finally have won something here in the house

In fact, I put the air on back in late March


----------



## tinydancer09

Drive by to share my dogs birthday picture. 
We're a bit ridikulou but she's the only kid we have  
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Drive by to share my dogs birthday picture.
> We're a bit ridikulou but she's the only kid we have
> Hope everyone is well!
> View attachment 187633


HOW PRECIOUS!!!! I wondered where you were! Happy pupday!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> PC, how is your special day going?
> 
> Were you allowed to watch sports on rv and drink beer this afternoon?
> 
> 
> Sounds like a swell way to celebrate


It went great, thank you. Family from Panama City and Nashville were here to party with us. Still have tomorrow to continue the fun...


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> 92 degrees now and this afternoon heat index 112.  Mucky day, even saw some heat lightning.
> 
> Hope PC had a great birthday.  It is my oldest niece's birthday too.  We will never forget, as was born on a Friday.
> 
> Oh, bought my car.  Happy, and glad to be over the search.
> 
> Enjoy this very warm night all.


Thanks Lynne! What did you end up buying?


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> HOW PRECIOUS!!!! I wondered where you were! Happy pupday!


Dance started back this week as well as have been traveling to beach and back lately.

I'm not currently tied to my desk since mom is back in office which means my free time is not spent on my computer. I love you guys and all, but I've missed the outside world these last several months!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Dance started back this week as well as have been traveling to beach and back lately.
> 
> I'm not currently tied to my desk since mom is back in office which means my free time is not spent on my computer. I love you guys and all, but I've missed the outside world these last several months!!!


Completely understood! If I had the beach with in reach, I may never be seen again


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Completely understood! If I had the beach with in reach, I may never be seen again


If only! 
I really should get down there more.... I just can never seem to get out of work mode inside gulf county lines. 
Orlando is my vacay!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> If only!
> I really should get down there more.... I just can never seem to get out of work mode inside gulf county lines.
> Orlando is my vacay!


I'm a beach bum at heart... or a mermaid.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> @schumigirl Breakfast casserole (overnight-use liner) layer a bag (?1 pound?) of obrien hashbrown potatoes (dice cut) with 2 pounds cooked breakfast sausage and 1 cup each velveeta shredded cheese and shredded cheddar cheese. I do 2 layers of this. Top with another cup of each cheese. whisk 12 eggs and about 1/2 cup milk and pour over top. Cook 8 hours overnight. Not a low fat, low sodium or low calorie thing but sooo easy and feeds a lot of people (or leftovers, DS had it for dinner tonite too LOL).
> 
> Actually sat on deck this afternoon without dying. Was only 84 degrees today with low humidity.
> 
> DS refuses to talk about or be around talk about his beloved older sister leaving tomorrow...
> 
> My wine supply is low. I'm a gonna need a couple boxes this week I think...



That sounds lush.......yep, I can see it's a dish you may not eat everyday  but sounds so good now and again........you need wine......come to me........I have a huge walk in cupboard/small room my friends have jokingly named the wine cellar......it's nothing like a cellar,  but they're funny.......lol.......anyway, that's where we store our wine.......never runs dry.....you need some.......it's there for you.......good luck with it though.......such a hard move for all of you 



macraven said:


> Now I want to move next door to monyk
> 
> It would blow my diet but well worth it







Lynne G said:


> 92 degrees now and this afternoon heat index 112.  Mucky day, even saw some heat lightning.
> 
> Hope PC had a great birthday.  It is my oldest niece's birthday too.  We will never forget, as was born on a Friday.
> 
> Oh, bought my car.  Happy, and glad to be over the search.
> 
> Enjoy this very warm night all.



Congrats on the car.............enjoy that weather too.........



macraven said:


> I do prefer hot weather even with the high humidity we get
> 
> I have both ac units on all the time
> Mr Mac has on long pants and sleeves as I type this
> 
> He says he is chilled but the ac stays at what I have set it at
> 
> I finally have won something here in the house
> 
> In fact, I put the air on back in late March



Funnily enough I love air conditioning........except in Mythos........I was so cold in there once I went outside to warm up!! It was freezing! 



pcstang said:


> It went great, thank you. Family from Panama City and Nashville were here to party with us. Still have tomorrow to continue the fun...



Love celebrations that go into more than one day...............one of my friends sisters lives in Panama City........I had no idea till recently.......always thought it was somewhere else  



Sunday all day today..........no plans except to iron this morning then we'll see.........looks calm and still so hoping it heats up........it's warm but not warm enough for me.........


----------



## Lynne G

Stayed with Toyota, PC.  

Very warm morning for me.  Hazy, hot, and humid start to the day.  Weather guy said it is hot out there, steam bath today.  Oppresive heat.  We are well above average.  Poor beach goers were enjoying 80's ocean water near shore, but an upwelling has it in the mid 60's today.  Brr, but if you are really hot, that dip in the water should cool those at the beach.

Ready to fire up the stove.  Will make breakfast soon.  Eggs and home fries, and most likely soup for little one.  She is not much of a breakfast person.

Cute dog TinyD.  Yep, we always celebrated our pups' birthday.  Could never get any of ours to wear anything but their collar.  

 

Good morning all!


----------



## macraven

I think Mythos has the same plan as Waffle House

The ac is so high in WH all the time
This goes for the WH I have been in so far, all different ones

You need a jacket to eat in there

Also like being at Mythos
You freeze your butt off in that place 

When I mentioned while eating at WH
How cold it was, they told me it is kept cold in there so peeps just are there to eat and then leave
Gives them a better turn around then 

So I take a jacket with me when I go to WH even when it is 99 outside 

Not easy to do that at Mythos 
Who wants to carry a jacket all day in the park when it is hot outside


----------



## Lynne G

Agree, it was almost uncomfortable when eating at Mythos.  We too stood outside to warm up waiting for food.   I agree too, usually it is hot when I go, so carrying anything around is not my idea of fun either.

Breakfast is over, wash done, time to do more errands.  It is that kinda Sunday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  have been entertaining family for a few days. Guests left this morning. Attended a family wedding yesterday.

Going to be lazy today. Had my coffee this morning and it has done nothing to help start the engines. Already thinking of a nap  and it only 10:45 am.

Lynne congrats on the new vehicle 

Monyk breakfast casserole sounds like a easy yummy start to the morning. I will remember that. It would be perfect for breakfast when having family in from out of town.

Mac my diet went off the rails 3 days ago. Will try to get back on schedule tomorrow.

My son turned 39 today. Doesn't seem that long ago that I was holding him in my arms singing to him. I have to look upward to see him now. He is six foot four. He is a smart, good looking, big hearted fella. He is a good son, husband and daddy. This mama loves him lots and is proud of the man he is .

God blessed us with these little bundles of joy that we get to watch grow into these beautiful individuals who amaze us always. What a gift. Enjoy your little ones while you have them.

Monyk will being thinking of you and your family as you set your beautiful butterfly free on her journey to college. When we dropped our son off many years ago this mama shed some heavy tears too.

Carole glad to hear you had a nice time with your car adventure. Barbecue sounds good.

Tinyd your dog is so cute.

Everyone have a good lazy Sunday.


----------



## Robo56

Hey! everyone is on their Universal visit count down.

43 for me today. Can't wait for my first HHN




Time for nap


----------



## Monykalyn

The girls, DH and MiL ran up to local food truck for lunch. Jumped on computer to send out agenda for meeting I'm missing tomorrow.
3 hours til we leave-car is packed. Helped DD pick up her room-almost lost it when she decided to take her Pooh bear (has been with her since birth-it is quite...ragged and thin...) had to pretend to be looking in her walk-in closet for something...

Yay on the car Lynne! I car shopped for 5 years until I got my 4Runner-15 years later still have it and still runs great (gets detailed twice per year and stays in the garage when I am home-DH cars always get the driveway if can't fit both of them in for some reason).

Dog is adorable TinyD!

Schumi-With the way the dollar is now may be looking to visit London sometime in next year! DH has family living there right now and we have talked about visiting before they move back to the states. Found flights from NYC from405$ round trip. Can get to NYC for ~$300 - not sure we will find cheaper airfare than that!

Robo-happy bday to your son! All my kids are gonna be taller than me

Have a great sunday all!


----------



## schumigirl

Never been in a Waffle House Mac.......may not bother now.......you know me and cold......they don't mix.......

A very  to robo's boy........he sounds like such a wonderful son, hope he has a fabulous day........enjoy your nap! 

31 days for us..........or 30 till we leave for our overnight at the airport hotel..........



Got a PM from someone on another site I rarely go on now.....telling me they thought my Twitter page was awful and not nice..........

I don't do Twitter or Facebook or any social media...........I replied telling this person did it ever occur to them that someone else might use the same username I do? I do know there's an older lady that's a bit odd that has the same username as me.......no connection whatsoever to me.......aren't people funny.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Schumi-With the way the dollar is now may be looking to visit London sometime in next year! DH has family living there right now and we have talked about visiting before they move back to the states. Found flights from NYC from405$ round trip. Can get to NYC for ~$300 - not sure we will find cheaper airfare than that!
> 
> Have a great sunday all!



Wow......fabulous prices for flights........I paid almost £700 for return flights from Heathrow/JFK, that was each, ..... at today's rate around $900.......Nice price for you though .......love London........even if we go for the day, we always try and do a couple of touristy things.........the tour buses are excellent......like anywhere it helps getting your bearings if you don't know the city.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 
Playing catchup today...hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Happy birthday to all who celebrated the last few days...I miss alot when my data is maxed out.

 mac...it finally rained at my house...still need a foot more to make up.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Robo's DS.  Hope he has a great birthday.

Still hot.

Time is flying.  49 to hello to the mouse.


----------



## pcstang

And more rain again...


----------



## pcstang

Happy bday to robo's son.


----------



## macraven

_so do  you want to see pictures of houses with brown yards?_


----------



## macraven

_for robo's boy_


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Stayed with Toyota, PC.
> 
> Very warm morning for me.  Hazy, hot, and humid start to the day.  Weather guy said it is hot out there, steam bath today.  Oppresive heat.  We are well above average.  Poor beach goers were enjoying 80's ocean water near shore, but an upwelling has it in the mid 60's today.  Brr, but if you are really hot, that dip in the water should cool those at the beach.
> 
> Ready to fire up the stove.  Will make breakfast soon.  Eggs and home fries, and most likely soup for little one.  She is not much of a breakfast person.
> 
> Cute dog TinyD.  Yep, we always celebrated our pups' birthday.  Could never get any of ours to wear anything but their collar.
> 
> View attachment 187641
> 
> Good morning all!


The hat came off literally a second later. She was prepping for the shake in this picture hence the expression. The next picture is a blur.

@macraven Same for all the WaHo's I've ever been in. Better eat quick or the food will freeze!

That's all the catching up I can do for now. Off to finish cooking chicken and rice and cleaning the house.


----------



## macraven

_i'm guessing then that all WH has that policy of keeping the joint cold as ice 

the two in my town are always packed.
since i like breakfast food the best, i'm always happy to go to WH._


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i'm guessing then that all WH has that policy of keeping the joint cold as ice
> 
> the two in my town are always packed.
> since i like breakfast food the best, i'm always happy to go to WH._


I prefer WaHo to IHOP. My sister had it in her mind that it was nasty food... She finally tried it again recently and realized how much better it is. Don't judge a book by its cover. How of course she's allergic to Wheat and Eggs so.... that's the end of that. She's going to do treatment for it though. It's possible she responds well and doesn't have the allergy forever. Who the heck knows... I'm just glad to have environmental allergies now. 
Planning disney has a whole new level of difficulty now.


----------



## macraven

Disney planning is like having a second job


----------



## Lynne G

Glorious Monday to you all!  The sun is bright as could be, while it's still muggy and hot, a pop up thunderstorm kindly watered my plants and lawn last night.  Steady rain for about 15 minutes, couple claps of thunder, and then the warm night continued.  Chance of those pop ups is every day now.  Welcome to late summer.  






Time for a gigantic cup of tea.  It's surely needed this morning.  

HeHe, the mouse does require a second job.  I have been tweaking over and over.  Then hours have changed, not all, but enough that what?  Still patiently waiting, seems the SW dessert party is now bookable until Oct. 1.  That's not helping me.  But, will the mouse extend?  Guess I have to keep waiting, then change plans around again.  See, it's keeping me busy.  LOL


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Been busy getting DS ready for high school. Today is first day so I sent him off to school this morning and almost cried. I can't believe my baby is in high school. I think I'm having a hard time with this one. Lol Had one of DH cousins here over the weekend so we kept busy. It was nice they haven't seen each other in 25 years. 
Happy belated birthday pcstang! Sorry we missed it. We will have to celebrate in October. 
Happy birthday to Robos boy 
TinyD hope the puppy party was fun. Looks adorable


----------



## macraven

Coffee wake up homies
 Summer has a couple of weeks left 


Scary time is going so fast


Mrs bluer I know that feeling when the son goes off to school


----------



## macraven

43 days more to wait


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, my head is killing me this morning. Darn sinuses. It's a very murky day today too. It was sprinkling while I was waiting for the bus this morning. 37 days for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Been busy getting DS ready for high school. Today is first day so I sent him off to school this morning and almost cried. I can't believe my baby is in high school. I think I'm having a hard time with this one. Lol Had one of DH cousins here over the weekend so we kept busy. It was nice they haven't seen each other in 25 years.
> Happy belated birthday pcstang! Sorry we missed it. We will have to celebrate in October.
> Happy birthday to Robos boy
> TinyD hope the puppy party was fun. Looks adorable



Starting senior school is a landmark time........hope you feel ok.......it doesn't really get any easier and at every birthday I always think........where did the time go.........

Hope MonyK is doing ok today too............



Beautiful day here.........did a lot of wandering around not doing very much. Had some lunch in a little pub we came across.......beautiful seafood. Will go back there again. Bought some new fruit trees and some bushes that I have no idea what they are really........not a gardener here............

30 days for us till we fly...........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

It's gunna be a big ol cup of Death wish day 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Looks like it's going to be a treadmill day *grump* I checked the temp and was briefly excited to see it was only 79.... but feels like 91  If I was a dog I'd be growling right now.


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Been busy getting DS ready for high school. Today is first day so I sent him off to school this morning and almost cried. I can't believe my baby is in high school. I think I'm having a hard time with this one. Lol Had one of DH cousins here over the weekend so we kept busy. It was nice they haven't seen each other in 25 years.
> Happy belated birthday pcstang! Sorry we missed it. We will have to celebrate in October.
> Happy birthday to Robos boy
> TinyD hope the puppy party was fun. Looks adorable


Thanks Mrs. Blue! I think it's a given we will celebrate in Oct! Really looking forward to it. Good luck to your new HS kid. I guess, technically, Nic is in middle school now, Molly 2nd and Ryan is preK. I've got a LONG way to go.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _so do  you want to see pictures of houses with brown yards?_


I guess the good thing about all the rain is I haven't run the sprinklers in about 2 months.


----------



## tink1957

It's been 2 days since I've had to water pc so that's an improvement...it rained again last night so I'm happy.

It's too hot to do yardwork today...good thing my lawnmower is broken so I have a great excuse.
Only 36 more days for us


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Week two, and the first Monday, of school and no one has been duct taped to the chair yet. The printer required a few 4 letter threats... but I finally convinced it to just do it's job.

Congrats on the car Lynne! For some reason I thought you had already found "the one".


----------



## Lynne G

I did decide on the one Sharky, just DS dragged his feet in getting his license, so put off actually buying the new car until Saturday.  We pulled the trigger, now forcing DS to get his license.  He goes to college orientation next week, and well, I guess he thought we would drive him there.  Ummm, no.  Since you are commuting, and we are giving you the old car, you drive yourself to class and a part time job.  

Ahhh, little one went out to a late dinner with her camp team members.  I need a cup of tea to keep me awake.  Late night on a work day is not my idea of fun.

Hope all are safe from the flood waters, and all are having a good night.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I can understand that. I'm still chauffeuring, but am about to start charging!


----------



## macraven

Sharky, it doesn't get any easier when they grow up

But, they would have a job by then and can kick in for gas money


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Disney planning is like having a second job


Planning Disney with food allergies is like having two jobs with overtime and not getting paid extra for it. 

Actually it's not that bad.

 

Goodnight all and happy Tuesday! One of these days I'll make it back to catch up.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> It's been 2 days since I've had to water pc so that's an improvement...it rained again last night so I'm happy.
> 
> It's too hot to do yardwork today...good thing my lawnmower is broken so I have a great excuse.
> Only 36 more days for us



Yay for your rain........trip is getting closer.........



SharkyGoddess said:


> Week two, and the first Monday, of school and no one has been duct taped to the chair yet. The printer required a few 4 letter threats... but I finally convinced it to just do it's job.



I do think the whole printer industry is in cahoots with one another.......everyone seems to have issues! Lost count how many printers we've bought even just in the last few years.........maybe time to invest in that industry ....lol......



macraven said:


> Sharky, it doesn't get any easier when they grow up
> 
> But, they would have a job by then and can kick in for gas money



I forgot what I was going to say to you there..........



Beautiful sunny and warm day here........

Housework already done so may sit out for a while later.........need to catch up on some emails........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah Mac, he's going to pay for the gas and chip in some for the insurance.  He's not going to be charged room and board, so he's still got it good.  

Warm Schumi?  We have warm, but it's very very very muggy.  May have some thunderstorms arrive later in the afternoon, but oh so icky right now.  And since the thunderstorms are being cause by a rush of warm tropical air, I guess we're going to be sticky and icky for a couple more days.  We did have some light rain last night, but that did not cool it down, we were still in the 80's most of the night.  

And yeah, TinyD, my DS is having a hard time right now, as he's not allergic to most food, just pollen.  Some days, like today, he'll sound like Darth Vader. Poor kid.  So many plants are pollinating right now.  At least with food allergies, most restaurants at least try to have food all can eat.  

Little one enjoyed her meal, picked her up, and all went to bed.  Night owl, I'm usually not.

So, a hazy and hot start to this Tuesday.    Here's to a nice glass of wine, a big cup of coffee, and a large cup of tea.  

Later.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello all you lovely peoples! Another flyby... I'm going to try and join this flow...


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello all you lovely peoples! Another flyby... I'm going to try and join this flow...


You're back and glad to see you here!
Started thinking you eloped and none of us was there to catch the bouquet toss

How ya doing?


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hello all you lovely peoples! Another flyby... I'm going to try and join this flow...



Hey Rachel........nice to you post again........hope you're doing ok.......



So quiet here today........shouldn't complain but almost too quiet........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Hey Rachel........nice to you post again........hope you're doing ok.......
> 
> So quiet here today........shouldn't complain but almost too quiet........



Schumi! Glad you're back on the boards again (I don't think i've been back since you took a break). Sorry about your friend  But its so good of you to have been there for her, it must have been very hard for you and your family/friends.





macraven said:


> You're back and glad to see you here!
> Started thinking you eloped and none of us was there to catch the bouquet toss
> 
> How ya doing?



Good! Everything is progressing well with the Wedding, 8 weeks to go! Lots to prepare still but its all in hand 


Everyone looking forward to HHN? much discussion about the original houses that have been announced? I think they sound really good! I'm actually more exited about the originals than the IP's this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Rachel, still can't quite believe she's gone, miss her so much every day........it's hard at times, we keep reminiscing about all the funny things we did and said.......that helps a lot. And we keep close contact with her husband and her children......I'm glad she was my best friend......

How's your wedding plans coming along? It's getting so close.........you must be so excited!


----------



## macraven

I think the homies are fading due to the heat

My goodness it is upper 90's now and it's only 10.15 am


----------



## schumigirl

We have around 20 degrees less than you today mac........I know where I'd rather be.........is my room ready yet............

Wind is getting up here.......but still warm enough to be sat outside. 

I can't believe how bored I've been today though.........but not bored enough to go tackle changing the spare rooms around..........


----------



## macraven

Ky07


 I made you a cake StL


----------



## Lynne G

Party on StL's birthday!  Hope you have a great one KY!


----------



## BagOLaughs

It's hot in Brum, of course I say "hot" in relative terms to others on this thread. It's about 25 today but the train is so stuffy! Send some of that breeze my way please!

Happy birthday to StL's too! 

In other news the Great British Bake Off starts on BBC soon! I'm super excited because... cake.


----------



## RAPstar

American Horror Story was just announced as the last house for HHN! 36 days!!


----------



## Lynne G

BagO, love that show.  We tend to get it, well, after you probably saw first, on our local public TV channel.  The cakes they show are awesome.  

AHS sounds like a good pick for the last house Robbie.  Hope you are feeling well, and doing better.  

After lunch, and it's still muggy.  At first I thought inside felt like an ice box, but then went for a walk, and not cold enough now.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> It's hot in Brum, of course I say "hot" in relative terms to others on this thread. It's about 25 today but the train is so stuffy! Send some of that breeze my way please!
> 
> Happy birthday to StL's too!
> 
> In other news the Great British Bake Off starts on BBC soon! I'm super excited because... cake.



Still hot here too Rachel, despite the sea breeze............never got into GBBO at all.........I did see the list of contestants today.......very science orientated apparently........lol.....



RAPstar said:


> American Horror Story was just announced as the last house for HHN! 36 days!!



Just said on the other thread........Love Murder House.......hated Hotel, lasted 3 episodes before we switched off, and Freaks was just too much for me........ So half in half about that one............


 StL...........hope you have a lovely day........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I was hoping AHS would be the last house! YAYness!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

In case anyone was wondering... it's still raining. *le sigh*

I have resorted to bribing the clouds, but those stubborn things just won't go visit you guys!


----------



## macraven

I should send you my umbrellas 

I have 8 of them in different sizes


----------



## schumigirl

Early night tonight.........

Funny old day.........


----------



## buckeev

Rain, Rain...Go the HECK AWAY!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm glad for the rain here. The temps went from over 100 to around 75-80. It's quite nice.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

For once the rain has beat back the temps some and not raised the humidity.


----------



## macraven

The high today was 99

I hear thunder and some areas near me are getting rain


Alas the section where I live has a huge umbrella over it and not a drop has fallen in my neighborhood


I'm so jealous as I am turning green


----------



## BagOLaughs

Sounds like peeps are getting a lot of rain! Except macraven who actually really wants it 

Is that to bring the heat down or water the garden??

It's blooming cold here this morning but blue sky's are saying it's probably going to be a nice day.

Never watched American horror story but I'll download some and see what we got!

Just like I also need to watch Krampus. Even if it's a bad movie, it should make a good house. Lots of opportunity to have some really cool visuals.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that line of thunderstorms arrived around 2am this morning.  We actually have some puddles, and not quite as sticky icky weather.  Mac, sorry, they went out sea.  I'll try to send them south next time.  

Sun is so bright, sunglasses needed from the start.  

Hope Keisha is enjoying her jaunt. 

Hope those that have too much rain are safe.  

Enjoy this middle day of the week!

Off to make tea.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm so jealous as I am turning green



Unlike your grass...........



BagOLaughs said:


> It's blooming cold here this morning but blue sky's are saying it's probably going to be a nice day.
> 
> Never watched American horror story but I'll download some and see what we got!
> 
> Just like I also need to watch Krampus. Even if it's a bad movie, it should make a good house. Lots of opportunity to have some really cool visuals.



We were promised sunshine and it's cloudy and cool. Disappointed. 

AHS had good and bad........1st one Murder House was excellent as was Asylum......shame they didn't use that one instead of Hotel as I though that was rubbish......no interest in vampires. We have Krampus still to watch.......will squeeze it in before we go.


----------



## goNDmay9

Good morning Homies!  Happy Birthday to @ky07 and anyone else i missed.  

Where has the summer gone?  I cannot believe we are already three weeks into the school year.  Hope everyone is doing fantastic  Missed chatting with you all!


----------



## goNDmay9

@pcstang wow - your front yard is gorgeous!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey goND.........missed ya........hope you're doing ok...........



Had lunch out with a friend after a morning shopping.........she was shopping I was browsing  .......lunch was gorgeous though........treated ourselves to a very nice restaurant in a lovely hotel not too far from us. 

Seafood and steak feels like a nice treat for lunch on a Wednesday..........


----------



## macraven

I'm glad you came back home goND!

Happy you dropped in


School bells started ringing weeks ago for you
Must be quiet at your house now


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl  sending hugs to you for what you have been going through. oooh.  lunch sounds delish.  the perfect shopping lunch.     

things are great here.  it just seems like we always have something going on!  i don't know how you all do it - LOL.  oldest daughter started pre-k and has homework! dance started yesterday, we are three weeks into the school year and i already forgot to get the classroom supplies - clorox wipes, Kleenex etc (oops).  and by forgot, i mean i didn't read the request that was buried in the stack of send home papers until the other day.  

looking ahead - our next free weekend won't be until november  - hahahaha.  i am thinking we need to squeeze a vacay somewhere in september so i don't go insane.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning All, been a while since I have checked in but I have been keeping up.  Leaving for Orlando on Friday. Can't believe it is already here.  I have so much to do. I have not packed the first thing but have at least pulled the suitcases down from the attic.  Eventually, I am going to learn that I need to take off from work the day before a vacation.  Checking into RPR Monday. Cannot wait. First up, 2 nights at AKL. 

Really hope Toothsome opens up while we are there. Bummed my nephew is not coming but some good friends will be in Orlando the same time as us so DS will have someone to hang out for a few days.

Thinking about doing an airboat tour.  Any recommendations?

Have a good one!


----------



## macraven

Cam happy to see you here 

I know life gets busy and thrilled when my homies return here to share

So exciting your trip will be here in a few days!

I pack like you do and it works every time for me

Usually pack the last minute and with the thought if I need something that was not packed , I buy it there after arriving 

I have no experience with the air boats tour but hope someone does that can fill you in on that

48 hours and counting for you


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Morning All, been a while since I have checked in but I have been keeping up.  Leaving for Orlando on Friday. Can't believe it is already here.  I have so much to do. I have not packed the first thing but have at least pulled the suitcases down from the attic.  Eventually, I am going to learn that I need to take off from work the day before a vacation.  Checking into RPR Monday. Cannot wait. First up, 2 nights at AKL.
> 
> Really hope Toothsome opens up while we are there. Bummed my nephew is not coming but some good friends will be in Orlando the same time as us so DS will have someone to hang out for a few days.
> 
> Thinking about doing an airboat tour.  Any recommendations?
> 
> Have a good one!



Welcome back too.........and you leave Friday.....yay.......look forward to hearing about it when you get back.......I'm a last minute packer too........usually day we leave for our overnight at airport......don't see the point packing before.......

We did Spirit of the Swamp years ago, but still gets fabulous reviews........friends and relatives still go there and have all loved it. Not as far to go as some of them as it's pretty close.

http://spiritoftheswamp.com/


----------



## schumigirl

Those stupid side ads have appeared here now when checking the board list of threads.........awful looking.

Hope that doesn't last.


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> Cam happy to see you here
> 
> I know life gets busy and thrilled when my homies return here to share
> 
> So exciting your trip will be here in a few days!






schumigirl said:


> Welcome back too.........and you leave Friday.....yay.......look forward to hearing about it when you get back.......I'm a last minute packer too........usually day we leave for our overnight at airport......don't see the point packing before.......
> 
> We did Spirit of the Swamp years ago, but still gets fabulous reviews........friends and relatives still go there and have all loved it. Not as far to go as some of them as it's pretty close.
> 
> http://spiritoftheswamp.com/




Thanks Mac & Schumi!  Glad to hear I am in good company when it comes to packing. 

Schumi- thanks for the recommendation. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Seafood and steak



Ummmm... did you save me some? 



goNDmay9 said:


> things are great here. it just seems like we always have something going on! i don't know how you all do it - LOL. oldest daughter started pr



Oh my gosh! That sounds hectic! You must be a super hero, you know, super speed or something to get all that done!


----------



## Robo56

Hi everyone  checking out whats going on this afternoon . Had my coffee, eyes are open.

Thanks everyone for the Happy Birthdays wishes for my son. We will have him over for a proper birthday dinner this weekend to celebrate with his favorite .

Happy birthday Ky07 

Raining here again today. Wish I could send some of this rain to you Mac.

BagOLaughs glad to see you back on the Sans.


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry Rachel.........cleared my plate.......event the salad!!! Lol......

Hey Robo..........


Been glancing through some other threads and I'm constantly amazed how much personal info folks put into their posts........financial and personal!! Really? 

Watching the final 2 episodes of Game of Thrones season 6 tonight........can't wait, but dread when it's finished as we adore it! Never in a million years did I think I'd be saying that..........hate having to wait till next year! Least I don't need to avoid spoilers after tonight and can google everything about the show tomorrow.......

Enjoy rest of your Wednesday........


----------



## macraven

Hot here

Makes you wonder how peeps survived the South before ac


----------



## Squirlz

We got a bunch more rain today.  I got the lawn mowed Monday just before the rain came.  It was about 87 degrees but I'm glad I got that out of the way.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all-quick "hi"!. Probably my only day off and all day at home for next 3 weeks. So decided to do a bunch of freezer meals for slow cooker-have 10 meals ready to just thaw and dump in pot. Took me longer than I thought it would-did the shopping right after took DS to his first day of 5th grade (middle got herself off to bus for HS just fine-did get up at crack of dawn to see her though-freshman this year). Poor dog followed me everywhere today-everywhere! Like having a toddler again (even into bathroom and he generally won't go in the bathroom-bathtub and baths ya know).

Move in for oldest went fine. She is all set up and settling in. Lots of welcome week activities going on-most revolve around food so she is quite pleased!

Been gorgeous weather for past couple days -low to upper '80's with low humidity.

Hope all are doing well and happily counting down to trips!


----------



## goNDmay9

@cam757 you pack like i do!  seriously - as long as you have tickets, an id, and some method of payment -  all will be well!  a co-worker laughed at me once and said really?  let me know how it goes when you get to orlando with no undies!  me: HELLO - there is super wal-mart, 2 outlet malls, millenia mall... heck - i bet they even sell them in publix - and don't get me started on amazon prime! 

@BagOLaughs thanks! i pretty much suck at all things mom related though! my mom had four children and i ask her all the time how she did it? i only have two and between traffic and life i feel like i get nothing done.

@schumigirl YAY for GoT!  We will have to start a convo when you are finished.  I would love to get your thoughts!  

@macraven it is crazy hot for no reason.  like - i think i spotted the devil on my lounge chair with an umbrella drink saying "dang its hot here" kind of hot

@Monykalyn what an awesome idea.  where did you get your recipes? also - i always say having a dog is like having a perpetual 2 year old.  

Found out I needed 4 new tires today.  YAY!


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Watching the final 2 episodes of Game of Thrones season 6 tonight........can't wait, but dread when it's finished as we adore it! Never in a million years did I think I'd be saying that..........hate having to wait till next year! Least I don't need to avoid spoilers after tonight and can google everything about the show tomorrow.



Enjoy!! Come back when you've watched em. Love me some game of thrones!

Darn about steak... even though I did have an amazing burger over the weekend, with avocado, salad, garlic mayo and the best sweet potato fries I've ever had.



goNDmay9 said:


> devil on my lounge chair with an umbrella drink saying "dang its hot here" kind of hot



This, this right here made me LOL on the train.  People looking at me like I'm crazy, well they're not wrong!

Cold and misty again this morn. But looks like once its cleared it will be another glorious day. Fingers crossed it will stick around until the weekend. Very busy day at work planned but hey, it's nearly the weekend!!!

In other news, got the seating plan sorted for wedding. 1 evening, bam, done. Naturally some complaining from the family but I'm just saying, it's only dinner people! I'm not chaining you to these people for the whole day! Ive Kept partners together and children with parents so I don't know what they're complaining about.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Hey all-quick "hi"!. Probably my only day off and all day at home for next 3 weeks. So decided to do a bunch of freezer meals for slow cooker-have 10 meals ready to just thaw and dump in pot. Took me longer than I thought it would-did the shopping right after took DS to his first day of 5th grade (middle got herself off to bus for HS just fine-did get up at crack of dawn to see her though-freshman this year). Poor dog followed me everywhere today-everywhere! Like having a toddler again (even into bathroom and he generally won't go in the bathroom-bathtub and baths ya know).
> 
> Move in for oldest went fine. She is all set up and settling in. Lots of welcome week activities going on-most revolve around food so she is quite pleased!
> 
> Been gorgeous weather for past couple days -low to upper '80's with low humidity.
> 
> Hope all are doing well and happily counting down to trips!



Glad the move went well........will make it easier for you knowing she`s settled..........I love my slow cookers. Recently bought one of those Instant Pots........it`ll grow on me.



goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl YAY for GoT!  We will have to start a convo when you are finished.  I would love to get your thoughts!



I thought for years I would hate this show.......but we adored it straight away. Despite my phobia I adore Peter Dinklage`s character......best in the show........so many favourites though especially the gorgeous Kingslayer Jamie......he grew on me  Loved what happened to Ramsey Bolton and Joffrey......amazing episodes. And so many brilliant characters......tempted to watch it all from the beginning again........although some are hard to watch!



BagOLaughs said:


> Enjoy!! Come back when you've watched em. Love me some game of thrones!
> 
> Darn about steak... even though I did have an amazing burger over the weekend, with avocado, salad, garlic mayo and the best sweet potato fries I've ever had.
> 
> Cold and misty again this morn. But looks like once its cleared it will be another glorious day. Fingers crossed it will stick around until the weekend. Very busy day at work planned but hey, it's nearly the weekend!!!
> 
> In other news, got the seating plan sorted for wedding. 1 evening, bam, done. Naturally some complaining from the family but I'm just saying, it's only dinner people! I'm not chaining you to these people for the whole day! Ive Kept partners together and children with parents so I don't know what they're complaining about.



Burger sounds lush!!!

Wedding seating plans.......can`t please everyone, so we didn`t even try........don`t like where you`re sat? Leave.......lol.......I made it plain to all who I thought would complain they would be wasting their time so don't even try.......no one complained......to me.....


Beautiful day here again today......been out to do some gardening and that`s about it for today so far..........got some nasty weather coming over the weekend apparently...........

On the plus side........4 weeks today till we fly..........


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, Cam leaving soon, Schumi leaving in a month, BagO getting married a little later.

BagO, if some of the family doesn't complain, it's not a real wedding. LOL   

Rainy, gray start to the day.  But, no matter, we'll still be 90 by the afternoon.  A 70 to 75 mph line of thunderstorms arrived around midnight.  Some quick rocking and rolling, and then a quiet early morning.  This morning's rain is just a shower, so apparently, I've had 2 showers.  One with clothes on, and one without. 

Good morning all! It's time to put on the coffee and tea.  Yep, it's gonna be that kinda day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, Cam leaving soon, Schumi leaving in a month, BagO getting married a little later.
> 
> BagO, if some of the family doesn't complain, it's not a real wedding. LOL
> 
> Rainy, gray start to the day.  But, no matter, we'll still be 90 by the afternoon.  A 70 to 75 mph line of thunderstorms arrived around midnight.  Some quick rocking and rolling, and then a quiet early morning.  This morning's rain is just a shower, so apparently, I've had 2 showers.  One with clothes on, and one without.
> 
> Good morning all! It's time to put on the coffee and tea.  Yep, it's gonna be that kinda day.



Yep, trips are coming around........this year has just flown past!

Hope your weather isn't too bad........though I do love a good thunderstorm..........


----------



## macraven

I'm no longer going to whine about the weather

Me stomping my feet hasn't made it rain yet
Lol

40 days for me and the diet has not worked yet.....maybe I'll work on that next year


I can remember when schumi was not interested in WD show
Now she is hooked and also hooked for game of thrones

Good girl!

Hope all the homies are doing well

Only a few more days and the weekend and wine start


----------



## goNDmay9

@BagOLaughs that burger sounds yummy!  oh - the dreaded seating chart. like @Lynne G said - it's not a real wedding if someone is not complaining.  

@schumigirl love the memes for today! so excited that you are loving GoT.  

@macraven i will start stomping with you - maybe that will help.  

@Lynne G sending good vibes for your day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm no longer going to whine about the weather
> 
> Me stomping my feet hasn't made it rain yet
> Lol
> 
> 40 days for me and the diet has not worked yet.....maybe I'll work on that next year
> 
> 
> I can remember when schumi was not interested in WD show
> Now she is hooked and also hooked for game of thrones
> 
> Good girl!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing well
> 
> Only a few more days and the weekend and wine start



Think that "next year" diet may be my only option too mac..................     Although I like the sound of weekend and wine 

Yep, I'm usually late to the party when it comes to epic TV shows.....WD, GoT and even Breaking Bad........watched that one after it was totally done.......lol........GoT is the winner though of them all for us.........although I am looking forward to WD again. Think we get it 2 weeks or a week after you.........



Home made beef burgers with jalapeños tonight and sweet potato wedges roasted in spices........


----------



## tink1957

Love the minions, Carole. I need to start watching GOT from the beginning, I've only seen a few odd episodes and had no idea what was going on.
I'm joining the maybe next year weight loss club...been trying to lose for months and have only managed a few lbs loss...guess I like food too much 

I've tried doing a rain dance for us mac...thought it would help since my great-grandma was Cherokee...no luck so far only a few sprinkles.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Lynne G

45, and counting down.  As of now, the mouse has taken all the money.  LOL I still may change and tweak if that Star Wars dessert thing ever gets posted past October 1.  So looking forward to seeing the booths and well, wine too.  

Still overcast, but that's okay, fall will be here before you know it.  

Now to find something to tide me over until lunch.  Hmmmm.


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> got some nasty weather coming over the weekend apparently...........



I just saw the weather forcast . Boo, go away rain, i wanted to do some gardening! its the 1st weekend I've had off for blooming ages!



schumigirl said:


> On the plus side........4 weeks today till we fly..........



 Can't wait to read the trip report!!! Is your son going with you this year? 



Lynne G said:


> BagO, if some of the family doesn't complain, it's not a real wedding. LOL



Too true Lynne, too true. And in this case my wedding must be the most wedding-ie-est wedding ever, from all the complaining 



Lynne G said:


> coffee and tea



Double caffeine dose 



macraven said:


> Only a few more days and the weekend and wine start



You mean its not normal to drink wine all the time?  or is this special weekend wine? 



Lynne G said:


> 45, and counting down



HOW exciting!!!! If you do a trip report, i'm also reading it... and living vicariously through it!


----------



## cam757

Leaving tomorrow and still nothing packed. At least most of it is folded and on the dining room table waiting to be packed .  Happy to read that Toothsome may be open while we are there next week.  My hips on the other hand are not.  Lots to do today so maybe a late night for me.  Oh well, I can sleep while my DH drives the 12 hours. Well, 8 hrs. We will overnight somewhere on the road.  I do like road trips so looking forward to the drive.

Another HOT one in store today.  Of course the heat wave will break as soon as we leave.  Oh well. At least I am ready for the FL weather.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> @pcstang wow - your front yard is gorgeous!


Thank you. Here's a better shot of it. The picture is about three years old. We replaced the landscaping around house now and it's filling in nicely. We've also put wood shutters up in place of the plastic blue that are in the pic.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah heck, Cam, I tend not to pack to the last minute either.   I do start figuring out the clothes a day or two before, so at least I can wash them at a good time, rather than 2am before I leave that day. 

Yep, and wahoo, safe travels and pictures if you do indulge in the Toothsome food/drinks. 

I will definitely try to eat there when I'm there 6 weeks from now.

Hey, PC, hope all is well.  Kid got me for quite an amount at the Apple store last night.  One more expense of the older one starting college.  Ugh.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> 45, and counting down.  As of now, the mouse has taken all the money.  LOL I still may change and tweak if that Star Wars dessert thing ever gets posted past October 1.  So looking forward to seeing the booths and well, wine too.
> 
> 
> Still overcast, but that's okay, fall will be here before you know it.
> 
> Now to find something to tide me over until lunch.  Hmmmm.


You gotta whatch out for the sneaky mouse slipping his hands into your wallet!


----------



## RAPstar

Had sushi for lunch today. It's a place near work that does the sushi by weight, so you get a to go box and fill it up with however much you want and pay at the end. I had like 7 roll pieces, some spicy chicken thing they have, and some tempura fried green beans and crab pieces (tho it's probably krab lol). Going to see Kubo this weekend with my bestie Zach, and then the tour of A Gentlemen's Guide to Love and Murder on Wednesday. I'm trying to find things to keep me busy till my trip. 35 days!


----------



## schumigirl

Cam have a wonderful trip........don't worry about the packing.....you won't leave without it.......

Robbie, I adore sushi........that sounds nice! Don't know who Kubo is......but made me think of Cujo 



Trying to decide whether to go for a walk along the beach.......it's still warm but very breezy.......


----------



## macraven

Can hope you have a safe drive down

That is a long haul you have to take

Anything over 5 hours and I fly

It is not unusual for me to do laundry at 11 at night when I have car service pick up at 3 am to head to the airport

I'm a very last minute packer
6 hours out from when I leave my house is when I think about what I have to pack then pack it


----------



## Squirlz

We tried something new on the grill last night.  This is 1 /2 pound of burger formed into a bowl using a beer can.  Use fillings of your choice.  We used pepperoni slices, homemade chili, chopped onions and pepper jack cheese.  Then cheddar cheese on top.  Wrapped with 2 slices of bacon.  Cooked indirect over charcoal and a chunk of oak.  The tomato corn salad was made with corn on the cob seared on the grill.  Delicious!


----------



## macraven

What time is dinner tonight ?

You do know one of the homies has their CDL and the bus can be ready to roll out from here by 5


----------



## RAPstar

I know I'm diabetic, but can I sat just how yummy double stuffed Oreos dipped in coffee are?


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> What time is dinner tonight ?
> 
> You do know one of the homies has their CDL and the bus can be ready to roll out from here by 5




We'll have enough for everyone tonight.  This 5 pound porker went on 5 hours ago.  It's up to 171 degrees now.


----------



## keishashadow

Imma tired, forgot how pushing a stroller for 4 days can wipe you out lol.  Crazy crowded/hot/stormy weather but trip was great and more importantly the young ins loved it.  Will bore Yinz later with gory details



macraven said:


> _for robo's boy_



Happy Birthday to Robo's DS & PC!



Lynne G said:


> Well, that line of thunderstorms arrived around 2am this morning.  We actually have some puddles, and not quite as sticky icky weather.  Mac, sorry, they went out sea.  I'll try to send them south next time.
> 
> Sun is so bright, sunglasses needed from the start.
> 
> Hope Keisha is enjoying her jaunt.
> 
> Hope those that have too much rain are safe.
> 
> Enjoy this middle day of the week!
> 
> Off to make tea.



Damn, thought I removed that pic from FB


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome home Janet.........we missed ya.........

Glad trip was a success! Look forward to pinning back my lugs and hearing all about it.......well reading really, same thing......lol.......


Planned to go out star gazing tonight.....DS set the telescope up, takes a while, it's a biggy........cloud came in unexpectedly.........so, early bedtime for us all. 

Waxing appointment in morning, then shopping........grocery that is. 

Enjoy rest of your Thursday.........


----------



## keishashadow

Better late than never




And if I have the date wrong, I'll blame it on combo of jet lag and being too lazy to check my desktop.

Regardless, happy, happy now or whenever to my bud


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home homie!!

Youse were missed



You weren't off by much and thank you 

I bet you sweated off ten pounds in four days pushing the youngen in the stroller

Can't wait to see you and the muscles you now have

Glad you had a swell trip!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Welcome back home homie!!
> 
> Youse were missed
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't off by much and thank you
> 
> I bet you sweated off ten pounds in four days pushing the youngen in the stroller
> 
> Can't wait to see you and the muscles you now have
> 
> Glad you had a swell trip!



Lol I gained 2 pds, would like to think it's water weight. My arms feel as tho made of lead.

Ok, now I have to go check the date, thought for sure the 17th.  Arrrgh


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Janet.

Hey mac...the rain dance worked for me...sending some your way for your un-birthday


----------



## Sparkly

Only a year and 1 month to go until we're away...sigh. It's going so slowly!!

I'm not even sure I want to go in September. Seems like it'll be very hot and very rainy. I prefer the cooler months! February is my favourite time of year to go..low crowds, nice and cool! Don't think we can move the booking though, or you lose the deposit?!?


----------



## macraven

Don't count on February as the month with low crowds

Mardi Gras events on the weekends, president day with schools having a 3 day off school and Valentine's Day makes the weekend nearest it busy if not the day itself

For most packages that are booked, there are financial penalties when you modify them

Sept might seem more lovely after all !

Anywho, go 13 months from now and have fun at the darkside
It will be great!


----------



## macraven

Just wondering if our kfish is watching the swim events for the olympics?

Am watching the diving events now and she came to my thoughts

Kfish is our swimmer.......


----------



## macraven

Schumi do you remember the scrolling banner last year?

Scrolling again and I was surprised


Assuming most of the homies are snoozing now
Exception would be schumi and Rachel 

They are probably sipping tea right now

39 more days


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Schumi do you remember the scrolling banner last year?
> 
> Scrolling again and I was surprised
> 
> 
> Assuming most of the homies are snoozing now
> Exception would be schumi and Rachel
> 
> They are probably sipping tea right now
> 
> 39 more days



On the train as per usual. It's Friday which is good! But we're for cast thunderstorms this afternoon which is bad...



pcstang said:


> Here's a better shot of it



That is some nice grass! If only I could get mine like that. 

I'm the opposite to packing strategy, peeps. I actually tend to start packing like 2 months in advance. Just getting my shorts and what not out of cupboards and putting them in the bag so I know where they are. Haha. There the secret is out, I feel ashamed. Too organised for my own good


----------



## macraven

You are now up and I'm going to bed


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you have a lovely day.........


----------



## schumigirl

And because everyone needs a Birthday Greeting from a Minion..........


















Have a great Friday...........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi do you remember the scrolling banner last year?
> 
> Scrolling again and I was surprised
> 
> 
> Assuming most of the homies are snoozing now
> Exception would be schumi and Rachel
> 
> They are probably sipping tea right now
> 
> 39 more days



Lucky Ducky.............I never get the scrolling Banner...........you must be real special.........

I slept later than I should have this morning........plenty of time till my appointment with the wax demon though  She`s really nice actually..........


----------



## Lynne G

No scrolling for me, but taking a lazy day.

Have to do this:

 

Have a great one Mac!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

It is still hot and humid out.


----------



## goNDmay9

I am always doing laundry at 2AM before my trips! 

@cam757 safe and happy travels!  have a wonderful time.  

@Lynne G the mouse always finds a way to separate you from your money!  lol.  

@pcstang i totally have front yard envy!  i love it!!  

@schumigirl so - you know i had to google "pinning back my lugs" - I do not recommend anyone doing that!!!  especially not if you have images turned on #lessonlearned hahahahahaah.  but google did recommend "pin back your lug holes" which DID get me to the correct meaning.  And yes - you should always take a walk on the beach!

@keishashadow welcome back! 

@Squirlz yummy! 

@RAPstar sushi by the pound and double stuffed oreos!  you had an amazing day.


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven


----------



## macraven

Thanx for all the beautiful pictures
And birthday wishes

I  All of them
Can never have enough catZ and minionions


----------



## keishashadow

Good Friday all day.  Need to make that grocery store run to provision the house.  Had hoped the elves woud do it whilst I was gone but noooo.



keishashadow said:


> Lol I gained 2 pds, would like to think it's water weight. My arms feel as tho made of lead.
> 
> Ok, now I have to go check the date, thought for sure the 17th.  Arrrgh



Ding dong it is the 17th
I just happened to think yesterday 'was' the 17th
Will blame it on travel date confusion lol



macraven said:


> Don't count on February as the month with low crowds
> 
> Mardi Gras events on the weekends, president day with schools having a 3 day off school and Valentine's Day makes the weekend nearest it busy if not the day itself
> 
> For most packages that are booked, there are financial penalties when you modify them
> 
> Sept might seem more lovely after all !
> 
> Anywho, go 13 months from now and have fun at the darkside
> It will be great!



U's Mardi Gras celebrations may fall oddly this year due to Easter being late on April 16th

Fat Tuesday '17 is Feb 28th next year vs Feb 9th '16 (first concert was Feb 6th).  

If past schedule holds true they might not start the festivities until Feb 24th.  Curious if they will start the concerts earlier this year or not , since we'll be there the week of Valentine's Day, happily missing the President's day rush we had to deal with when kids were in school.

I've been very vocal as to hating our first Mardi Gras experience last year (Fall Out Boy debacle).  Would like to try it again with a less popular act, hoping for lower crowds and better management.

We've done both weeks, the one over Valentine's Day is dead compared to President's day weekend.  

The HP throng will be there the last weekend of January.  Don't expect things to pick up @ U again until Weds or Thurs pre President's Day.  Regardless, U is so much more do-able that WDW that time period!!! Especially with the FOTL perk.




macraven said:


> Thanx for all the beautiful pictures
> And birthday wishes
> 
> I  All of them
> Can never have enough catZ and minionions



Three days of celebrating is a good thing!


----------



## macraven

Keisha it is the 19 th, today

We don't have any homies with bd on the 17th

Off to do errands and returns now


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday to our fearless leader, here's a kitty mac for your day


----------



## Robo56

to Mac  to Mac  dear Mac  to you and many more.



I was going to knock the cake out of his hands, but I didn't  want to give you heart palpitations


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon everyone Here's wishing a lovely Friday for all the Sans family.

Welcome back Keisha. Hope you had a good trip.



keishashadow said:


> Good Friday all day. Need to make that grocery store run to provision the house. Had hoped the elves woud do it whilst I was gone but noooo.




If you ever find those grocery shopping elves send them to my house when your done.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Happy birthday to our fearless leader, here's a kitty mac for your dayView attachment 188622



So I get to see miss kitty Mac again
So cute and love her m on the head


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> to Mac  to Mac  dear Mac  to you and many more.
> 
> View attachment 188636
> 
> I was going to knock the cake out of his hands, but I didn't  want to give you heart palpitations



Nice 


GoND...........lol.........I was showing my Scottish roots with that saying.........funny thing is I would have probably said the expression you found through Google........pin back yer lug holes........it's very Scottish........usually kept for moments of extreme gossip among friends........


About to watch Krampus in anticipation of HHN this year..........looking forward to it, hope it's not rubbish......have chilled the wine and have made us up our usual nibbles for the evening.........

Happy Friday.........


----------



## Squirlz

Happy Happy Birthday!!

We took the day off and drove an hour to a place to apply for TSA Pre Check.  We had appointments.  Got there and they said their system was down and wouldn't be working until Monday.  We were not amused.  Started looking for other offices and they were all at least another hour away.  Eventually they found a person to come in and try to fix it.  So we went to lunch and then called them and they had it fixed!  SO we were home by 2:30 and able to get some work done.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha it is the 19 th, today
> 
> We don't have any homies with bd on the 17th
> 
> Off to do errands and returns now


Are u sure haha my notes say the 17th

Don't tell Dave he ran to post office to mail ur card whilst I was gone for naught lol

Got half way thru list at store and decided To call it quits   Not sure why it was so crowded middle of day.

No plans here this weekend other than laundry whee. Anybody got anything good brewing?


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> to Mac  to Mac  dear Mac  to you and many more.
> 
> View attachment 188636
> 
> I was going to knock the cake out of his hands, but I didn't  want to give you heart palpitations



If a picture ever deserved a repost, it's this one

On iPhone...are those bubbles lol?


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> GoND...........lol.........I was showing my Scottish roots with that saying.........funny thing is I would have probably said the expression you found through Google........pin back yer lug holes........it's very Scottish........usually kept for moments of extreme gossip among friends........
> 
> 
> About to watch Krampus in anticipation of HHN this year..........looking forward to it, hope it's not rubbish......have chilled the wine and have made us up our usual nibbles for the evening.........
> 
> Happy Friday.........


Let us know how it was. I've heard the name before but had no idea what it was. Once I saw it was a house I figured I should watch it.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> What time is dinner tonight ?
> 
> You do know one of the homies has their CDL and the bus can be ready to roll out from here by 5


I'm coming too! Looks and sounds...lush lol


----------



## macraven

Thanks squirlz, Keisha and all


Yes Janet  the 19


That made me laugh!



Squirlz that was a good thing you were able to get that done 

What a waste of time you would have had if you had not pushed the issue and made to return another day


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac
Hope you get to knock that cake out of the hunky guys hands!! Lol


----------



## buckeev

Only 1/2" rain today...(so far)...5 days now with rain...about a foot in all...but still way less than parts of Louisiana rec'vd in 30 hours!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Happy birthday, Mac!


----------



## macraven

Thanks Robbie 
I still remember that day

Loads of fun!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Only 1/2" rain today...(so far)...5 days now with rain...about a foot in all...but still way less than parts of Louisiana rec'vd in 30 hours!!!




We did get some rain but it only lasted ten minutes 
Every bit helps
Still in extreme draught and need more than a foot of rain


Louisiana really has it bad


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy birthday Mac!


----------



## macraven

Thanks homie
Hope that is vanilla cake inside that chocolate icing


That way I don't have to share it

Lol

Everyone likes chocolate


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Let us know how it was. I've heard the name before but had no idea what it was. Once I saw it was a house I figured I should watch it.



It was junk! But watchable junk.........you know the type.......so bad you have to watch.......kinda funny but not scary in the slightest. Conchata Ferrell was notoriously underused with her brilliant humour.......but, I hated Cabin in the Woods movie but loved the house couple of years ago...........so worth watching if only to see some of the props that'll be used this year......it's fairly obvious. 

We spent the whole movie saying, bet that's in the house.......lol........but poor movie. 



RAPstar said:


> Happy birthday, Mac!



Nice pic Robbie..........



macraven said:


> Everyone likes chocolate



Well, almost everyone...........



So Krampus was a disappointment....even with wine.........so going to watch something else.......dh going through movies on android box to watch now........I fancy something really scary........he fancies a Star Wars movie....... I hate them with a passion.......boring (to me of course) 

Time for another wine..........


----------



## Sparkly

Our weather has yet again turned to rain, rain, more rain, bit more rain...So much for the summer! I bet once school starts again, it'll be nice and sunny again.

I find Star Wars a bit boring too. I quite liked The Force Awakens though. Just not into sci-fi action movies much.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just wondering if our kfish is watching the swim events for the olympics?
> 
> Am watching the diving events now and she came to my thoughts
> 
> Kfish is our swimmer.......



Yes.........where is KFish??

And yes I agree Robo needs to knock the cake off the picture..........lol........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Are u sure haha my notes say the 17th
> 
> Don't tell Dave he ran to post office to mail ur card whilst I was gone for naught lol
> 
> Got half way thru list at store and decided To call it quits   Not sure why it was so crowded middle of day.
> 
> No plans here this weekend other than laundry whee. Anybody got anything good brewing?



Lol........I planned to get my Spetember dates in order today........I have so many birthdays and anniversaries next month it's scary.......and my God Daughter is due her baby........never got around to it.........

Our stores were crowded today for some reason too..........

No real plans for weekend here.......got wine tasting and buying session tomorrow.........friends tomorrow night but just a quiet night as it's just 2 of them...........

Now watching New Ghostbusters on android box.........not sure about this one........


----------



## marciemi

The gang & I wish you a great one Mac!  Hope to repeat this year!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> The gang & I wish you a great one Mac!  Hope to repeat this year!
> View attachment 188656



Nice picture Marci.............


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Thanks homie
> Hope that is vanilla cake inside that chocolate icing
> 
> 
> That way I don't have to share it
> 
> Lol
> 
> Everyone likes chocolate


Of course! But it's a Mac only cake


----------



## schumigirl

2 sucky movies on a Friday night.........first Krampus.........then........

Updated Ghostbusters with Melissa McCarthy..........such a bad movie. But...........Chris Hemsworth is in it.........winner!!!  Almost as gorgeous as Jamie from GoT........

Glad I have wine..........and didn't pay to see any of these movies.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> It was junk! But watchable junk.........you know the type.......so bad you have to watch.......kinda funny but not scary in the slightest. Conchata Ferrell was notoriously underused with her brilliant humour.......but, I hated Cabin in the Woods movie but loved the house couple of years ago...........so worth watching if only to see some of the props that'll be used this year......it's fairly obvious.
> 
> We spent the whole movie saying, bet that's in the house.......lol........but poor movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Robbie..........
> 
> 
> 
> Well, almost everyone...........
> 
> 
> 
> So Krampus was a disappointment....even with wine.........so going to watch something else.......dh going through movies on android box to watch now........I fancy something really scary........he fancies a Star Wars movie....... I hate them with a passion.......boring (to me of course)
> 
> Time for another wine..........


Thanks for the review! I'm like a 5 year old that can't sit still, if it doesn't interest me from the start I'm done. I'll try it anyway but doubt I'll make it past the 5 minute mark


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> 2 sucky movies on a Friday night.........first Krampus.........then........
> 
> Updated Ghostbusters with Melissa McCarthy..........such a bad movie. But...........Chris Hemsworth is in it.........winner!!!  Almost as gorgeous as Jamie from GoT........
> 
> Glad I have wine..........and didn't pay to see any of these movies.........


Lol, I could tell Ghostbusters was garbage by the previews! Another reason I don't watch a ton of movies. My wife will sit there and watch and I'm gone doing something else or I take a nap. I've had some good naps at some of the movies I take the kids to.


----------



## goNDmay9

Robo56 said:


> to Mac  to Mac  dear Mac  to you and many more.
> 
> View attachment 188636
> 
> I was going to knock the cake out of his hands, but I didn't  want to give you heart palpitations


bwahahahahahaahahahahaahah!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Glad you at least had some wine @schumigirl! 

i love seeing all these throwback pics!! 

@macraven so i thought our synchronous foot stomping worked.  we got a decent amount of rain yesterday (thanks 3 hour commute to and from airport) and today.  dang - i guess we need to stomp a little more to make it up your way.


----------



## macraven

What a nice homie you are to me


----------



## RAPstar

For what it's worth, a lot of my friends and I really enjoyed the new Ghostbusters. I can't wait to get it on blu-ray when it comes out.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm like a 5 year old that can't sit still, if it doesn't interest me from the start I'm done. I'll try it anyway but doubt I'll make it past the 5 minute mark



The only thing that kept us watching in all honesty was to see things that would be in the house this year........but it was too stupid to be scary. It started off like Christmas Vacation with the awful family coming to visit........went downhill after that.........it could have been a good movie, just wasn't. 



pcstang said:


> Lol, I could tell Ghostbusters was garbage by the previews! Another reason I don't watch a ton of movies. My wife will sit there and watch and I'm gone doing something else or I take a nap. I've had some good naps at some of the movies I take the kids to.



Lol.......I remember snoozing through a few movies when Kyle was younger........A Bugs Life and Antz Spring to mind! 



goNDmay9 said:


> Glad you at least had some wine @schumigirl!



Yep, the wine helped..........



RAPstar said:


> For what it's worth, a lot of my friends and I really enjoyed the new Ghostbusters. I can't wait to get it on blu-ray when it comes out.



Think you're the only one I heard say you enjoyed it........I just glad we didn't buy it. Sometimes they need to leave well alone.......the original was so good. But, glad you enjoyed it. 



Up early again today........should still be sleeping! 

Dh just brought me a big mug of tea........keeping the bacon sandwich for later..........


----------



## pcstang

Bacon....yum! Bedtime here. Watched Bristol race tonight and watching qualifying for the cup race. I know you love F1 but I like the banging fenders racing a little better. I suppose it's what you grow up with. I was watching the race when Senna passed away


----------



## pcstang

43 days until I hit Otown! Love my hometown!


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny day, late wake up, hooray!  Sticky Saturday to wait until the very horrible humidity that may be broken by a very cool front, so rocking and rolling Sunday afternoon.  I guess we will have a brunch birthday meal instead of a rainy dinner.  

I am with you Schumi, my family liked to sit on the porch and watch the thunderstorms roll by, when I was young.  

Time for errands, wash, and figuring out why our computer is on the fritz.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies

Weekend time

Woot


----------



## Bluer101

I heard it was someone's birthday yesterday so I had to do a drive by posting. 

Happy belated B-Day Mac!!!


----------



## macraven

Thanks homie


----------



## Robo56

Morning to all the Sans family 



Haha that big cat is how I feel today. Need to get going. The big cup of coffee is not working yet


----------



## Robo56




----------



## goNDmay9

happy weekend homies!


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon homies 

I finally got the weekend off for once 

I feel like Robo's lazy lion today, probably going to just do laundryand call it a day.

Good news is it rained again last night and only 1 month until I'm back home 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Monykalyn

I am late but Happy Birthday Mac!


----------



## cam757

Still on the road. Just hit Jacksonville. Very nice roadtrip so far.


----------



## macraven

Thanks monyK


Cam. You are so much closer now!
The last few hours of reaching the darkside is the hardest


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> 
> I finally got the weekend off for once
> 
> I feel like Robo's lazy lion today, probably going to just do laundryand call it a day.
> 
> Good news is it rained again last night and only 1 month until I'm back home
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



Have a great weekend off Vicki.........take it easy..........



cam757 said:


> Still on the road. Just hit Jacksonville. Very nice roadtrip so far.
> 
> View attachment 188776



Glad journey went smoothly.......have a fabulous trip!



Had friends over tonight for dinner........they arrived very early as our weather was treacherous.......rain like I've never seen and high winds too.........roads closed due to flooding and all sorts.........but they made it. 

Meal was lovely, Thai chicken and shrimp curry and cocktails........nice. Weather has eased, it's just chucking it down now..........

Think it'll be an early night tonight...........

24 days till we fly for us.............


----------



## keishashadow

My cucumber plants are played out = back to paying $1 a piece for them @ grocery store.  Managed to put up one more batch of pickles today.

Tomato plants starting to get ratty looking too, might have something to do with September right around the corner. Wah

Toying around with modifying our first Disney stay of October trip, tho I'm pretty sure even my easy-going DH will put his foot down on idea of moving 4 times over 13 days.  Would save on our points and had planned on doing SW on the 2nd day anyway in lieu of WDW...working on my proposal lol.

Unofficial survey question, give me your 2 cents homies:

Which resort would you think would offer better chances of an early checkin on Sunday, October 2nd for a standard room?  

A). Cabana Bay (really not feeling it with no boat service, not sure where one would grab shuttle back to resort after HHN or if we'd manage to find it haha)

B). Sapphire Falls

C). Royal Pacific (where I rarely get an early checkin, sometimes have to wait until after 4 pm groan)


----------



## tink1957

Janet, the pickup place for CB is down the escalator near valet parking if my memory serves me right 

We were able to check in at CB around 2 pm but arrived on 9/29 last year so it might have been a slower time than you're going.  

I think it all is the luck of the draw really. I would go with whatever resort you prefer to stay at SF is new so who knows? It also offers boat service so that's a plus.


----------



## Lynne G

I would vote for SF.  I do not think it would be as crowded as the other two.  Plus, get a boat, and new, and not too much further than RP.

Just chilling.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha my vote is RPR. You will have your EP if you need it and your boat.


----------



## macraven

37 days....


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Janet, the pickup place for CB is down the escalator near valet parking if my memory serves me right
> 
> We were able to check in at CB around 2 pm but arrived on 9/29 last year so it might have been a slower time than you're going.
> 
> I think it all is the luck of the draw really. I would go with whatever resort you prefer to stay at SF is new so who knows? It also offers boat service so that's a plus.



I'd be showing up @ approx 10 am.  Not especially interesting in EP that day or the next, focus on meeting friends and HHN that night.  Usually do the pool before HHN and arrive in the park around 3 pm...old broad has to pace herself you know lol.

Ah ok, that's right re the shuttle. I had hoped maybe in HHR parking lot where we've caught the shuttle back to RP/PB when it's stormy.

Speaking of stormy, several rolling thru our area, hope it knocks the humidity down a tad.  

Fear the Walking Dead on tonight, I'm excited.  Strain starts up next Sunday I believe.  

Troops starting to stir, time to go make that big breakfast spread.  May let the mr do the grilling honors for the steaks later if still rainingwitches melt.


----------



## goNDmay9

@tink1957 those are the best kinds of weekends - hope you get to relax



cam757 said:


> Still on the road. Just hit Jacksonville. Very nice roadtrip so far.



YAY!!  So close.  



schumigirl said:


> Meal was lovely, Thai chicken and shrimp curry and cocktails........nice. Weather has eased, it's just chucking it down now..........
> 
> 24 days till we fly for us.............



Yummy!  How do you do all this cooking???



macraven said:


> 37 days....



YAY for all the homies going home soon.   I am thinking we may do a last minute trip around 9/9 ish.  Thinking a day or two onsite and then Bonnet Creek.  I will see what is available.  



keishashadow said:


> Which resort would you think would offer better chances of an early checkin on Sunday, October 2nd for a standard room?



If I had to gamble - i would pick sapphire falls.  they keep sending me offers so i wonder how packed it is.  since you don't need EP, this is a great way to check out a new resort


----------



## RAPstar

GO SEE KUBO AND THE TWO STRINGS IT IS THE BEST MOVIE I HAVE SEEN ALL YEAR AND IT IS GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT SO MUCH AND I UGLY CRIED AT THE END.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> GO SEE KUBO AND THE TWO STRINGS IT IS THE BEST MOVIE I HAVE SEEN ALL YEAR AND IT IS GORGEOUS AND I LOVE IT SO MUCH AND I UGLY CRIED AT THE END.



Naw, you ugly crying? Never.   Thanks for the review, most I've seen are stellar as to layers in the story.  How heavy into the evil aunties/grandpa, mommy issues does it delve?  Interesting story line, sorta amps up the whole Disney kill the 'rents thing haha.

Would you think a mature soon-to-be 6 y.o. Would handle?  She's not exactly a sheltered kiddo, likes a good horror flick but not of the r-rated variety.


----------



## Lynne G

Saw sausage party last night.  Funny in parts and that kinda humor.  Was short, but that is fine, good story, but all the stuff about was enough.  Took my almost 15 DD in.  Guy letting us in, said to me, are going in with her, when looking at her.  Umm, she can curse just as much, and well, now there isn't much our teens do not know.  Plus, it was all with comic food doing it.  So, not as graphic.

I would like to see Kubo.  Do not like I may be crying at the end Robbie.  Still will see it one of these days.

Hot hot hot day.  Bought some really good looking steaks.  Will pop them on the grill awaiting the thunderstorms.  Hope we get dinner in before the rain.

Bought a cheesecake for birthday.  I am glad my whole family will eat it.  I am going to hide a piece to take to eat tomorrow.  If I know the family, it will not last long.  So happy Costco sells the Cheesecake Factory ones at a discount.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Naw, you ugly crying? Never.   Thanks for the review, most I've seen are stellar as to layers in the story.  How heavy into the evil aunties/grandpa, mommy issues does it delve?  Interesting story line, sorta amps up the whole Disney kill the 'rents thing haha.
> 
> Would you think a mature soon-to-be 6 y.o. Would handle?  She's not exactly a sheltered kiddo, likes a good horror flick but not of the r-rated variety.



There were kids behind me at our showing that seemed to like it. It's not like super super intense, but it's definitely emotional. And the animation is just beautiful.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Saw sausage party last night.  Funny in parts and that kinda humor.  Was short, but that is fine, good story, but all the stuff about was enough.  Took my almost 15 DD in.  Guy letting us in, said to me, are going in with her, when looking at her.  Umm, she can curse just as much, and well, now there isn't much our teens do not know.  Plus, it was all with comic food doing it.  So, not as graphic.
> 
> I would like to see Kubo.  Do not like I may be crying at the end Robbie.  Still will see it one of these days.
> 
> Hot hot hot day.  Bought some really good looking steaks.  Will pop them on the grill awaiting the thunderstorms.  Hope we get dinner in before the rain.
> 
> Bought a cheesecake for birthday.  I am glad my whole family will eat it.  I am going to hide a piece to take to eat tomorrow.  If I know the family, it will not last long.  So happy Costco sells the Cheesecake Factory ones at a discount.
> 
> View attachment 189011
> 
> View attachment 189012



Birthday?

Birthdays just scream cheesecake


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Birthday?
> 
> Birthdays just scream cheesecake




Yes, I am 39 again. 

And, since I am not a big fan of cake, I ask for cheesecake and fruit for my birthday.  Rained out, so steak in the broiler instead.  Made ice tea, as it still feels muggy, even in the steady rain.


----------



## macraven

Lynne g
Could not find a cheese cake
So sending group hugs to you 

Maybe one of our bakers can do another cheesecake for youse !


----------



## keishashadow

I sniffed one out!


----------



## keishashadow

I know tink will feel my pain


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday @Lynne G! the DH usually likes cheesecake too, but this year we did Great American cookie company chocolate chip cookie. I can't do cheesecakes (baking) but I can whip you up a fabulous cocktail!

Gorgeous weather today-got to get to my garden and get fall stuff in. Needed the therapy session-DS (mild anxiety issues) had his meltdown Friday night about new school. Hit me on Saturday while cleaning that oldest DD is really gone off to college and not here (Swifter wetjet broke and I literally had my mouth open about to yell for her and bribe her to go get me  a new one when I remembered she isnt here). 

Yay for new FTWD though!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Yes, I am 39 again.
> 
> And, since I am not a big fan of cake, I ask for cheesecake and fruit for my birthday.  Rained out, so steak in the broiler instead.  Made ice tea, as it still feels muggy, even in the steady rain.


Happy bday Lynne! October celebrations will happen!


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> I know tink will feel my pain


That's just wrong


----------



## tink1957

Hope you had a great day Lynne...love cheesecake too 

Oops ftwd is back on...gotta go


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy birthday Lynne! @keishashadow 

Leaving the lights on for a few. Packed the littles lunch, laid out their clothes and have breakfast planned for the AM. Of course. I have done none of this for me! Lol.

@macraven please tell me you are getting some of this rain from our collective stomping. We got a good amount today and I am feeling selfish.


----------



## goNDmay9

Sidenote. Hubby is out of town so I DVR'd FTWD. Although I keep forcing us to watch it. At one point we were rooting for the zombies! But I feel it got tons better the last few episodes.


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> I know tink will feel my pain



Noooooo! So the Mexico EPCOT stand is officially closed. This was our final stop before illuminations. So sad @keishashadow @tink1957


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> Yummy!  How do you do all this cooking???




Lol.......I am very fortunate that I choose not to work.......so I have plenty of time to indulge in things I enjoy.......cooking is one of them........quite happy to spend a day cooking up stuff and baking, although I am not the best baker in the world! Had a few disaster there.......:D

[QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 56324782, member: 233554"]Yes, I am 39 again. :D

And, since I am not a big fan of cake, I ask for cheesecake and fruit for my birthday.  Rained out, so steak in the broiler instead.  Made ice tea, as it still feels muggy, even in the steady rain.[/QUOTE]

Hope you had a nice birthday Lynne.........:rose:

[QUOTE="keishashadow, post: 56325456, member: 77945"]I know tink will feel my pain

[URL='http://s104.photobucket.com/user/keishashadow/media/image_zpsprrrtres.jpeg.html'][IMG]http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m164/keishashadow/image_zpsprrrtres.jpeg[/IMG][/URL][/QUOTE]

Heck, I feel your pain and don't even go there.........:laughing: Margarita stands should never close!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Bacon....yum! Bedtime here. Watched Bristol race tonight and watching qualifying for the cup race. I know you love F1 but I like the banging fenders racing a little better. I suppose it's what you grow up with. I was watching the race when Senna passed away



Just saw this post pc.........We love all sorts of racing too.....love Raleigh driving a lot! But F1 is our passion. Although the way it's changed last few years it's not the same thing it was even 10 years ago........not as much fun. 

We didn't go to the race Senna was killed at. We were still travelling to a lot of races back then, but that one we just couldn't make as we had a christening to go to up at Loch Lomond. Glad we missed it. For that and Roland Ratzenberger the day before. Another sad weekend. Loved the Imola circuit though.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

It is Monday!  Thanks for the memes Schumi.

Thanks all for the birthday wishes. It's always nice when your birthday falls on a week-end day.

Well, kids are done their summer jobs, so both soundly asleep this morning.  Lazy until school starts.  Slowly getting the school stuff in order.


----------



## keishashadow

Kids here start school Wednesday.  Feeling sad tomorrow will be last day of summer with GD.  I was the mom boohooing when kids went back while others were in a conga line celebrating

Up to see mum, then the country market up there that always has interesting food goodies, winding up with dental hygienist today.  She takes forever, technique is so rough, mouth sore & bleeding afterwards - yuck.  Friends who are patients there agree with me.  I'd have gone elsewhere if I didn't like the practice so much.

Carole I made the choice to stay home with youngest, shifted careers and worked part time or when the Mr would be around.  Cooking became a passion.  Haven't quite been feeling it lately, but figure once it cools off, I'll go back to more elaborate offerings. Had to laugh when I made first meal after being away (a beef roast, etc).  The Mr came into kitchen and could hardly contain himself, saying "this is what I really missed".  Um ok, guess that's a compliment, of sorts



goNDmay9 said:


> Sidenote. Hubby is out of town so I DVR'd FTWD. Although I keep forcing us to watch it. At one point we were rooting for the zombies! But I feel it got tons better the last few episodes.



Haha I enjoy it, probably because it's a different vibe than TWD.  Last nights' very artsy, for a minute thot I was watching a foreign film.  I like when they delve in the psychological stuff that would accompany such an event. No spoilers intended but the one zombie herd scene in desert is the sorta stuff that gives me the willies.



goNDmay9 said:


> Noooooo! So the Mexico EPCOT stand is officially closed. This was our final stop before illuminations. So sad @keishashadow @tink1957



IDK I had thought it was a temporary thing.  Then read it was being moved, but odd to see it closed but still 'there'.  Disney usually erases all signs of things.  Since I had the munchkin along was only going to have 'one' this trip. Ah well, saved some $ haha.


----------



## schumigirl

I was the same Janet.......I loved the school holidays when Kyle was at home........so many parents tore their hair out but I loved the holidays.........could fill our time easily........

Yep, I would take that as a compliment too.......I love roast beef.....lol.......some folks never got why I gave up a career, but I don't regret it for a second.......I was in the dullest engineering industry in the world.......lol......your hygienist sounds so much fun!!!



Rained heavy most of the day today.......now it is so humid! Hoping for thunder........

Feel a bit dull tonight as we are all tired........another early night I think.........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the birthday wishes Robo.

Long, warm Monday so far.  I am dragging my bum.  Tired.


----------



## schumigirl

Still raining here...........

No desire to get up this morning........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## RAPstar

My butt is dragging today. Almost late to work cause I overslept the alarm. Needless to say, I will be fueled by coffee today.


----------



## Lynne G

I feel ya Robbie.  That's what I felt like yesterday.

So gloriously sunny, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## macraven

Hahaha

So it is Tuesday 


Won't say what day I thought it was.....


Great day to all


----------



## schumigirl

From rain......to being baked in the garden!

Had to come in as its boiling outside now.........was pottering around and realised I had no sunscreen on and heat was building......we have around 90F right now...........not complaining........ it's fabulous.......just wasn't expecting it to be so hot today. 

Definitely cooking outside tonight............


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Hahaha
> 
> So it is Tuesday
> 
> 
> Won't say what day I thought it was.....
> 
> 
> Great day to all


I wish every day was hump day 

Hygentist cracked one of my incisors during cleaning. Hairline right now. Dentist said it would eventually needed capped.  Smrt friend suggested I ask for 'halfsies' in the cost.  

He took care of a small dental issue when DH was locked out of work and he knew we had no insurance. 

Prob should just suck it up IDK


----------



## Lynne G

Well that just stinks Keisha.  Well at least you don't need the cap yet.  

Time for lunch and not hungry. Or should I say, not interested in what's for lunch.  Time to take a ride.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I wish every day was hump day
> 
> Hygentist cracked one of my incisors during cleaning. Hairline right now. Dentist said it would eventually needed capped.  Smrt friend suggested I ask for 'halfsies' in the cost.
> 
> He took care of a small dental issue when DH was locked out of work and he knew we had no insurance.
> 
> Prob should just suck it up IDK



Oh that sucks! 

He might suggest "halfsies" knowing how it happened Janet, not your fault............he sounded a decent bloke........hygienist does sound as if she might be a tad too enthusiastic! I know they need to be thorough but heck, when they start cracking teeth it's time for them to ease off a bit.........

I'm dreading my dentist retiring which I think he might be soon.......he's almost 55 so it's imminent I think as him and DH were talking about retiring early at that age last time we were in........we've been going to him for over 20 years, so kinda used to him now..........


----------



## macraven

Finding a new dentist is hell and back 

That is another type of doc I still have to find

Janet I feel your pain about the cracked tooth

Hugs to both of you girls 

Just remember the tooth fairy no longer delivers once you are 21


----------



## macraven

Well son asked if we could go to Joe's Crab Shack today and I said sure

Had no idea where it was so just took directions from him

Decent drive for most of it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well son asked if we could go to Joe's Crab Shack today and I said sure
> 
> Had no idea where it was so just took directions from him
> 
> Decent drive for most of it



I love Joes Crab Shack...........think we may go back this year.......haven't been for a few years......you had those crab Nachos a while back.......quite fancy those..........


----------



## macraven

And had that nacho crab appetizer today before our meal 


Really good stuff !


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> And had that nacho crab appetizer today before our meal
> 
> 
> Really good stuff !


Yum!  Haven't been in years.  Do they still have that pot with corn & tons of other goodies?

Will say the left-over crabbier patties were even better today.  Made big pot of chicken soup, now to wait & see if my spawn brings back my Tupperware I sent it home in lol

Starting to think that Chew tix will never even go on waitlist availability this year.  Was on waitlist last year, no love.  May have to ask for full d23 for Xmas.  

Lynne - can't remember, did u say u had a hard time getting the tix?


----------



## Lynne G

No, Keisha, but I was fast when they went on sale.  Shortly after that, sold out.  I have nothing but an email confirmation, but I am sure when it gets closer, I hope to get more info, like when to show up and where.  At least I know the date, and that I have the afternoon taping.  

Very nice night, and had a nice dinner, and ready for MB.

Going silent shortly.


----------



## macraven

Yup joes has that still

I received a bd coupon from joes for free app on birthday or up to aug 26

cashed in on it

My Arby's and Krispy Kreme and another joint expired already

Next year I will go store to store and use the bd email coupons for eating on the 19


----------



## tink1957

All this crab talk is making me hungry for seafood...I'm trying to stay on my pre-trip diet here homies...now to go figure out how to make chicken taste like crab


----------



## Lynne G

Eewwww, no crab for me, eat more chicken Tink!  

Sorry to say, not fond of most stuff that is found in water.


----------



## RAPstar

I've already decided what I want from Cowfish. Maybe. Not sure if I'll get a burger with my sushi, lol.

We're having problems with our sink. Whenever we use the dishwasher, it backs up into the sink.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> All this crab talk is making me hungry for seafood...I'm trying to stay on my pre-trip diet here homies...now to go figure out how to make chicken taste like crab


Act real crabby when you cook your chicky and then it will taste like crab meat

Mac 101 cookbook page 9


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I've already decided what I want from Cowfish. Maybe. Not sure if I'll get a burger with my sushi, lol.
> 
> We're having problems with our sink. Whenever we use the dishwasher, it backs up into the sink.




Drain O ?

Have you had the burgers at cowfish before ?


----------



## Robo56

Robbie do you have a garbage disposal system on your sink also?


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Eewwww, no crab for me, eat more chicken Tink!
> 
> Sorry to say, not fond of most stuff that is found in water.




Ok I'll eat your portion of shrimp


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Mac 101 cookbook page 9



I want a copy of that cookbook.....LOL


----------



## macraven

Ok but autograph copies do not come cheap...


----------



## RAPstar

Robo56 said:


> Robbie do you have a garbage disposal system on your sink also?



Yes


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Drain O ?
> 
> Have you had the burgers at cowfish before ?



No, I haven't been since Cowfish opened.


----------



## macraven

Have you tried a plunger Robbie?

If that doesn't work open the trap to see if anything is clogging the flow


----------



## pcstang

YouTube it Robbie. Somehow a small measuring spoon got wedged under one of the blades in our disposal the other day. Watched a YouTube video, took the disposal apart and dislodged the spoon. YouTube is the real 8th wonder of the world!


----------



## pcstang

Planning a September trip now. Dang Schumi, we will just miss you in september and October.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Planning a September trip now. Dang Schumi, we will just miss you in september and October.



 

There's always next year..........

Although next year is a bit of a mystery right now........we have a special birthday for me  and our 25th wedding anniversary both in September next year........so trying to decide if we want to go somewhere else  Maybe a Californian wine adventure, Vegas, NY or just stick to Orlando........maybe a bit of each........decisions..........

There's a whole lot of the USA we'd like to see..........



Beautiful day here today..........we have 90F again..........definitely plan to sit out this afternoon............

3 weeks till overnight at airport..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  checking out the dis this morning  hope everyone is having a great start to their hump  day. I know Schumi is she has warm temps and sun 

Tropical storm brewing out in the Atlantic hope it misses us. Not exactly the welcome back home to the Sunshine state I was wishing for. 

Warm and humid here. It's saying rain today. Need to get my swim in before it starts crying outside. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Such cute smilies this morning



Did Lynne sleep in?
She is usually here in the morning


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And had that nacho crab appetizer today before our meal
> 
> 
> Really good stuff !



I do need to try and get that this year...........Tom loves those steam pot thingys........lots of goodies in there........I just love seafood!!! Crabs, lobster, scallops........anything! 



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family  checking out the dis this morning  hope everyone is having a great start to their hump  day. I know Schumi is she has warm temps and sun
> 
> Tropical storm brewing out in the Atlantic hope it misses us. Not exactly the welcome back home to the Sunshine state I was wishing for.
> 
> Warm and humid here. It's saying rain today. Need to get my swim in before it starts crying outside.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.



Enjoy your swim Robo.........sounds fabulous right now..........


Now I want seafood for dinner tonight..........


----------



## macraven

Sign up now for joes crab shop on line
Get the specials before you go and the coupons

Enter your birthdate for a period you will be in Orlando 

When they send you your bd coupon it will be valid for 8 days


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Stopping by to say HI 
Happy belated birthday Lynne. Hope you had a great day. 
Janet hope your tooth is doing better. 
Everyone Happy Hump Day


----------



## tink1957




----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump all

Tooth no issue today - other than tangling with dental floss.  Creature of. Habit need to remember or. Will yank that bad boy out.



tink1957 said:


> All this crab talk is making me hungry for seafood...I'm trying to stay on my pre-trip diet here homies...now to go figure out how to make chicken taste like crab



Old bay, good on chicken too



RAPstar said:


> I've already decided what I want from Cowfish. Maybe. Not sure if I'll get a burger with my sushi, lol.
> 
> We're having problems with our sink. Whenever we use the dishwasher, it backs up into the sink.



Mmmmm sushi.


----------



## RAPstar

Just got home from see A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder. It was an excellent fun show. I can definitely see why it won the best musical Tony. Highly recommend if it comes to your city soon!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  Where is everyone this morning?


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Your minionions always gets a giggle out of me

I just have the blahs and boohoos since last week
But try to be here as much as I can between my sobs
Such is life

Was looking at pictures of my parental units 
Need to stop doing that and move on 

Anyhoot weather here has been lovely
It was only 93 yesterday and think another day like yesterday will happen again 

Where is Lynne g?
Do we need to send the search party out for her as she usually is the first one up here to make our coffee.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sign up now for joes crab shop on line
> Get the specials before you go and the coupons
> 
> Enter your birthdate for a period you will be in Orlando
> 
> When they send you your bd coupon it will be valid for 8 days



The menu does appeal to us.........plan to go, I might actually do that this year........I'm always getting into trouble from friends for not signing up for this coupon and that..........had a voucher once for something or other.........forgot about it! Was only for $10 off or something........but holy moly my friend went on as though I had committed a crime for not using it..........



macraven said:


> I just have the blahs and boohoos since last week
> But try to be here as much as I can between my sobs
> Such is life
> 
> Was looking at pictures of my parental units
> Need to stop doing that and move on
> 
> Anyhoot weather here has been lovely
> It was only 93 yesterday and think another day like yesterday will happen again



 

Looking at pictures is nice, but I know it can get upsetting. Hard to stop doing it though............

Lucky you on the weather been bouncing down all day here with rain..........low cloud and very foggy almost. Promised us thunder and lightning.........never happened! Gone off slightly now so hopefully by time we are ready to walk round to village pub for dinner it'll be clear. 

Went out shopping earlier to get DH some tees and stuff.......and I got new luggage.........yep, purple.......... Well, kinda plum purple........love them! 

Hope your Thursday is a good one...........


----------



## tink1957

mac...I know how you feel.  I miss my mama every day.

Lynne, where are you?


----------



## tink1957

Carole...glad you finally got your purple luggage.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole...glad you finally got your purple luggage.



Lol.........been after it for quite a while....... really, we didn't need new luggage!  But, nice to have anyway.........should be easy to spot on the carousel at airport.......hopefully 


Getting hungry now.......wasn't supposed to be going for dinner till later.........tummy says different  it's only 5.30pm!


----------



## Robo56

Mac sending you  and prayers.

Tink sending you  and prayers too. I know what you mean. Missing those sweet mamas is hard. I like to think they are watching down on their girls with big smiles from heaven.

Just think Mac. You are the mother of Sans. Look at all the family you have brought together here. We are all Sans sistas and brothers 

Schumi new luggage is always good. Yep, purple luggage should be easy to see on the luggage carousel.

Watching weather system here. Either going to get tropical storm or hurricane . I'am sitting here looking out my slider door at all my palm trees. Hoping no matter what we get, that these big palms don't fall on the house.

I'am with you Mac. Maybe we need to send out a search party for Lynne.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

Hope weather doesn't affect you too bad Robo.......nice pics! 

Homies come and go.........we all catch up sooner or later......



Just back home from dinner in local hostelry...........celebrating DH birthday.........was a lovely meal. We specialise in seafood in this area......so scallops and lobster with some crab were the bulk of the meal........gorgeous! And some very special wine for the occasion.........love that restaurant. 

Now back home after walking home......torrential rain started as soon as we left........not worth calling a cab as its only a 5 minute walk...........lol........our village is small. 

Now deciding whether to watch Lord of the Rings or keep it for the weekend..............


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Hope weather doesn't affect you too bad Robo.......nice pics!
> 
> Homies come and go.........we all catch up sooner or later......
> 
> 
> 
> Just back home from dinner in local hostelry...........celebrating DH birthday.........was a lovely meal. We specialise in seafood in this area......so scallops and lobster with some crab were the bulk of the meal........gorgeous! And some very special wine for the occasion.........love that restaurant.
> 
> Now back home after walking home......torrential rain started as soon as we left........not worth calling a cab as its only a 5 minute walk...........lol........our village is small.
> 
> Now deciding whether to watch Lord of the Rings or keep it for the weekend..............


Happy birthday to DH!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 189805
> View attachment 189806


Hopefully it fizzles out. Haven't looked at the weather today. Shocking, as I think my calling was to be a meteorologist. Love the pics!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Happy birthday to DH!



Thanks........tried to make it special for him......but we really celebrate both our birthdays in Orlando.........

Is there a anywhere better


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday  to your hubby schumi. Sounds like you had a yummy meal.

Lord of the Rings is one of my favorites. Legolas and Aragon are very easy on the eyes.




pcstang said:


> Hopefully it fizzles out. Haven't looked at the weather today. Shocking, as I think my calling was to be a meteorologist. Love the pics!



Thanks. Hubby likes palm trees. We have 20 various Palm trees on our property with the Royal palms being the biggest. LOL had to go back and recount. Left a few out.

Went to Walmart the other day and they had planters salted Carmel peanuts. Warning don't buy them. They are a addictive snack.


----------



## macraven

To Mr Schumi.


----------



## macraven

Gorgeous trees robo

Get many coconuts?


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy birthday  to your hubby schumi. Sounds like you had a yummy meal.
> 
> Lord of the Rings is one of my favorites. Legolas and Aragon are very easy on the eyes.
> .



Thanks robo...........meal was gorgeous! Didn't watch LoTR after all.........will keep it for another night.......not sure it's my thing but those 2 love it.......so, I'll give it a try...........salted caramel peanuts sound quite nice!



macraven said:


> To Mr Schumi.



Thanks Mac........will send your best wishes again.........yep, he's a keeper..........very special guy.....I'm a lucky gal............


----------



## macraven

And he is a lucky dude to have you!!! 



And how is he going to top your bd rhis September ?


----------



## tink1957

to Tom...I know you made it a great day for him.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And he is a lucky dude to have you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And how is he going to top your bd rhis September ?



Well, that is a question.........lol.....

Think I'm getting a new laptop.....for when iPad is charging ..........he said I can get what I want from Tiffany........not sure I need anything this year though.......we'll see.........love that guy!! 



Thanks Vicki...........he has had a great day apparently.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Thanks........tried to make it special for him......but we really celebrate both our birthdays in Orlando.........
> 
> Is there a anywhere better


Of course there is no better place!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Gorgeous trees robo
> 
> Get many coconuts?



Occasionally. There is a lady in our neighborhood that has a couple of coconut palms that get pretty full of coconuts. Guess it's ok not to have many. They become torpedos in Tropical storms and hurricanes.


----------



## macraven

Robo question for you 

First I will say, no predictions for where the storm will enter
but has there been any talk with the meteorologists in your area on tv guessing where landfall will be


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robo question for you
> 
> First I will say, no predictions for where the storm will enter
> but has there been any talk with the meteorologists in your area on tv guessing where landfall will be



They have predicted we will be in the cone if it makes landfall on the Treasure Coast. This is what we are getting from our local weather guys here. The cone is a pretty wide swath of guessing on their part at this point. Hopefully will know more tomorrow.

When the 2 hurricanes hit in 2004 Orchid Island which encompasses the beach, A1A to to the bridge causeways were hit hardest. Inland was mostly wind damage and flooding.

That's why we didn't buy on the Island. We are about 7 miles from the beach (Atlantic).


----------



## macraven

Thanx robo

I'm driving down Tuesday and then Wednesday driving to the west side of Flo to bury my parental units

I was just assuming I would be dealing with heavy rain at that point

We don't get much info where I am on this storm but highlights 

Figured those in the area would have more 'guesses' on it from local weather experts


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Thanx robo
> 
> I'm driving down Tuesday and then Wednesday driving to the west side of Flo to bury my parental units
> 
> I was just assuming I would be dealing with heavy rain at that point
> 
> We don't get much info where I am on this storm but highlights
> 
> Figured those in the area would have more 'guesses' on it from local weather experts



I will keep you updated Mac on what we are getting locally here.


----------



## macraven

That will be greatly appreciated


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Birthday Mr Schumi!!! @schumigirl 

i love all things seafood...and old bay

sending hugs and prayers to @macraven and all the homies with dear friends and family who are no longer with us down here.  my MIL left us two years ago this labor day.  she was super young too.  so sad.

@keishashadow what ended up happening with your tooth?!!???

@pcstang are you going this september?  we just booked! PBH bound for one night then BC.  

ps:  what happened to @tinydancer09?  did she go MIA like i do all the time?


----------



## macraven

Some of our homies are playing hooky
Tiny D
MonyK
Lynne g
Bluer
Buckeev
Cam as in Boeing
Marcie 
Etc


Think they need a note from mom to excuse their absence.......

Wait!

I am no longer a teacher so scratch that note for mom


----------



## keishashadow

I'm hemorraging $$$   Finally, bought our frequent fear plus tix and renewed my pap today

Least car inspection went well woohoo 

Booked the 2nd onsite not sure if I'll keep it or stay at BW that night.  Need to decide by the 1st to cancel the night at Disney. Stoopid rules

Supposed to watch batman vs superman. Not feeling it lol

Oh mac I am so sad your heart is so heavy now. Wish I could lift some of the burden. Hang in there.  This too shall pass 



schumigirl said:


> Hope weather doesn't affect you too bad Robo.......nice pics!
> 
> Homies come and go.........we all catch up sooner or later......
> 
> 
> 
> Just back home from dinner in local hostelry...........celebrating DH birthday.........was a lovely meal. We specialise in seafood in this area......so scallops and lobster with some crab were the bulk of the meal........gorgeous! And some very special wine for the occasion.........love that restaurant.
> 
> Now back home after walking home......torrential rain started as soon as we left........not worth calling a cab as its only a 5 minute walk...........lol........our village is small.
> 
> Now deciding whether to watch Lord of the Rings or keep it for the weekend..............



Go for it
Oh see u decided to wait lol
One of my fav movies

Happy happy to the mr!



schumigirl said:


> Well, that is a question.........lol.....
> 
> Think I'm getting a new laptop.....for when iPad is charging ..........he said I can get what I want from Tiffany........not sure I need anything this year though.......we'll see.........love that guy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vicki...........he has had a great day apparently.........



That man sounds like a keeper to me



Robo56 said:


> They have predicted we will be in the cone if it makes landfall on the Treasure Coast. This is what we are getting from our local weather guys here. The cone is a pretty wide swath of guessing on their part at this point. Hopefully will know more tomorrow.
> 
> When the 2 hurricanes hit in 2004 Orchid Island which encompasses the beach, A1A to to the bridge causeways were hit hardest. Inland was mostly wind damage and flooding.
> 
> That's why we didn't buy on the Island. We are about 7 miles from the beach (Atlantic).



The flip side of living in fl. Eek stay safe. 

Bluers hope it misses u guys too

It's been awhile since the state has taken a hit hasn't it?



goNDmay9 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr Schumi!!! @schumigirl
> 
> i love all things seafood...and old bay
> 
> sending hugs and prayers to @macraven and all the homies with dear friends and family who are no longer with us down here.  my MIL left us two years ago this labor day.  she was super young too.  so sad.
> 
> @keishashadow what ended up happening with your tooth?!!???
> 
> @pcstang are you going this september?  we just booked! PBH bound for one night then BC.
> 
> ps:  what happened to @tinydancer09?  did she go MIA like i do all the time?



As I understood it the plan is to wait for it to crack all the way thru the thickness.  Then cap. Why am I thinking it will be during my 2 weeks in Orlando lol


----------



## marciemi

I'm here if you're counting noses.  Just moved the kiddo up to St. Louis so two days of roadtripping and then the flight back yesterday.  So now I'm back to an empty nest.  Probably for good this time.  At this point it doesn't even sound like any of the 3 boys will be home for Thanksgiving OR Christmas and Royce will of course be working a zillion hours.  Sob.


----------



## macraven

I think you need to get a 

They are a fun pet and don't have to make big meals for them
Open a can and voila ... Dinner 

Easier than making a T day turkey dinner


----------



## macraven

Marcie in time you will adjust to having the boys gone

You can fly to see them anytime you want

It is hard the first few months but you adjust

Took me some time when mine started their adult lives their way


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......I have a fabulous dentist in Orlando if you need one........very nice man! But, hopefully you won't need it...........

Our travel insurance won't cover things like crown or bridge replacements so we pay whatever they charge. This guy didn't rip us off at all both times. Around $300, less the second time I think. We heard of a guy go to the walk in place on I Drive and was charged $1000 for the same thing! Big difference.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Happy Friday homies!


----------



## RAPstar

Coffee is my best friend again today. Couldn't sleep last night, then brain woke me up at 5:30am (I usually get up at 6). But I was able to book Club Villain and book FP. 26 days!!


----------



## macraven

Congrats on scoring that !


----------



## buckeev

Ok Ok... Macster...I'm still alive! A note from Mom could be arranged if necessary!
We're bizzie with school orders now, as is par for this time of year. It's as if these school clubs and teams had no idea school was starting.   We actually had our first football game last night! (and by some miracle, they WON! My daughter is a junior, and this is the first game they've won since she started HS!)

Rain. Every. Day. What is this place...Central Florida? 
Probably no October trip this year...(Just bought momma a new car...DAYUM $$$ ...and gotta get one for the High Schooler also...)...
Trying to "fine-tune" our Christmas trip to WDW & USO...Free Dining reservations are all made...but by no means finalized.

I miss my Granny every day...but we had a ton of kick-butt fun for many years!

OK...Let's knock this FRYDAY out of the park!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Coffee is my best friend again today. Couldn't sleep last night, then brain woke me up at 5:30am (I usually get up at 6). But I was able to book Club Villain and book FP. 26 days!!



Lol had to re-read, thought you stated:  brian

 I need more sleep too it seems.

Thought of you when I changed my one night on 10/2 from RP to SF lol

Marcie aw, hang in there!

Still looking for new watch I seemed to have 'lost' & running errands in between, whee

Good weekend all


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> Happy Birthday Mr Schumi!!! @schumigirl
> 
> i love all things seafood...and old bay
> 
> sending hugs and prayers to @macraven and all the homies with dear friends and family who are no longer with us down here.  my MIL left us two years ago this labor day.  she was super young too.  so sad.
> 
> @keishashadow what ended up happening with your tooth?!!???
> 
> @pcstang are you going this september?  we just booked! PBH bound for one night then BC.
> 
> ps:  what happened to @tinydancer09?  did she go MIA like i do all the time?


Yes, we will be there the 8th through the 12th. I have some friends coming down too for the weekend. They want to do SF but I think I'm doing RPR. When will you be there?


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Lol had to re-read, thought you stated:  brian
> 
> I need more sleep too it seems.
> 
> Thought of you when I changed my one night on 10/2 from RP to SF lol
> 
> Marcie aw, hang in there!
> 
> Still looking for new watch I seemed to have 'lost' & running errands in between, whee
> 
> Good weekend all



Just barely missing you. There's always next year!


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm here.. kind of. I've had not such a rigorous work schedule so I've been away from my computer as much as I can be! Traveling back and forth to the beach again. I'll be back tomorrow to catch up while I'm sitting in office.

Question because I'm nervous and never done the whole ticket bridging thing.

Undercover tourist currently has a 2 day plus 2 free day park to park ticket for $226. (It also has a 2 day plus one extra day and just a 2 day PTP ticket for the same price.) If my sister buys the 2 day plus 2 free PTP for $226.... We can take it to GS and bridge it into a power pass for nothing? A 4 day PRP ticket is $259 gate plus tax. Power Pass non FL res is $259 plus tax....

So I can bridge it no extra cost right? 

Also, I called the annual pass hotline 2 MORE TIMES and they won't let me get her a FL annual pass. Even if she has bills going to a FL address. MAYBE they'll let her renew at FL price. If she waited until Spring when Mardi Gras special was out she WOULD get the FL rate plus an extra month.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Ok Ok... Macster...I'm still alive! A note from Mom could be arranged if necessary!
> We're bizzie with school orders now, as is par for this time of year. It's as if these school clubs and teams had no idea school was starting.   We actually had our first football game last night! (and by some miracle, they WON! My daughter is a junior, and this is the first game they've won since she started HS!)
> 
> Rain. Every. Day. What is this place...Central Florida?
> Probably no October trip this year...(Just bought momma a new car...DAYUM $$$ ...and gotta get one for the High Schooler also...)...
> Trying to "fine-tune" our Christmas trip to WDW & USO...Free Dining reservations are all made...but by no means finalized.
> 
> I miss my Granny every day...but we had a ton of kick-butt fun for many years!
> 
> OK...Let's knock this FRYDAY out of the park!



Hey buckeev.............wondered where you'd gone..........glad youse are all doing ok...........



keishashadow said:


> Lol had to re-read, thought you stated:  brian
> 
> I need more sleep too it seems.
> 
> Thought of you when I changed my one night on 10/2 from RP to SF lol
> 
> Marcie aw, hang in there!
> 
> Still looking for new watch I seemed to have 'lost' & running errands in between, whee
> 
> Good weekend all



Glad you chose SF............I'm looking forward to having a mooch around it next month..........quite like the sound of the rum bar...........



Quiet night tonight..........had not very nice dinner..........just one of those nights I think. Pizza dough didn't taste right and it just wasn't great.........heyho..........

Glass of wine helped..........


----------



## macraven

Buckeev, excuse accepted

With all that is going on with you , surprised you have not pulled out your hair

Congrats to your offspring!

Would love to meet up with you again
It was such a quick meet last year but loads of fun


TinyD, good excuse also
If you keep that schedule up, you will get more tiny 

Is your birthday trip off or on?
Hope you do get make it to orlando


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Buckeev, excuse accepted
> 
> With all that is going on with you , surprised you have not pulled out your hair
> 
> Congrats to your offspring!
> 
> Would love to meet up with you again
> It was such a quick meet last year but loads of fun
> 
> 
> TinyD, good excuse also
> If you keep that schedule up, you will get more tiny
> 
> Is your birthday trip off or on?
> Hope you do get make it to orlando


It's on that's why I need to know about bridging tickets. 
We're only going to be there for two days, but if I can get the 2 day PTP plus the 2 extra days free and then bridge it to an annual pass for my sister we'll do that. 
Undercover tourist has a 2 day PTP plus 2 extra days for $226. a 4 day ticket at the gate for universal is $259 and a PP is $259.. so it should transfer no cost to us, right?


----------



## tinydancer09

[QUOTE="macraven said:


> Ky07
> I made you a cake StL


Happy very belated birthday!! This means you get to celebrate again, right?


macraven said:


> Hot here
> 
> Makes you wonder how peeps survived the South before ac


Sometimes I wonder how I live in the south with AC. The front unit at the dance studio has not been able to keep up yet. We're going on 4th week of dance. Thankfully the back unit seems to be doing okay and that's the one I teach in. We've been combining a lot of classes. Fall cannot come quick enough.
We've been having 110 or more heat index days pretty frequently....



macraven said:


> I'm no longer going to whine about the weather
> Me stomping my feet hasn't made it rain yet
> Lol
> 40 days for me and the diet has not worked yet.....maybe I'll work on that next year
> I can remember when schumi was not interested in WD show
> Now she is hooked and also hooked for game of thrones
> Good girl!
> Hope all the homies are doing well
> Only a few more days and the weekend and wine start


I'm a quarter native American. Would you like me to come up and do a rain dance? It's been working down here.




cam757 said:


> Leaving tomorrow and still nothing packed. At least most of it is folded and on the dining room table waiting to be packed .  Happy to read that Toothsome may be open while we are there next week.  My hips on the other hand are not.  Lots to do today so maybe a late night for me.  Oh well, I can sleep while my DH drives the 12 hours. Well, 8 hrs. We will overnight somewhere on the road.  I do like road trips so looking forward to the drive.
> Another HOT one in store today.  Of course the heat wave will break as soon as we leave.  Oh well. At least I am ready for the FL weather.
> Hope you all have a great day.


I hope you've packed by now since you should be down there! haha. Like mac I'm a super last minute packer.
I'm usually up around 12 just getting out my suitcase with some laundry done..... most in piles to be washed. Usually leave the house around 9AM... go to bed around 3 am...



Squirlz said:


> We tried something new on the grill last night.  This is 1 /2 pound of burger formed into a bowl using a beer can.  Use fillings of your choice.  We used pepperoni slices, homemade chili, chopped onions and pepper jack cheese.  Then cheddar cheese on top.  Wrapped with 2 slices of bacon.  Cooked indirect over charcoal and a chunk of oak.  The tomato corn salad was made with corn on the cob seared on the grill.  Delicious!
> View attachment 188454


I saw something like this on the food channel the other day. At first I thought it was a potato! Looks intoxicating! I do love cheese....

@mac, I'm a week late but Happy Birthday!!! Sorry I missed it.



Seven more pages to go to catch up.


----------



## macraven

Thanks tinyD!

Start the rain dance now


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Yes, I am 39 again.
> 
> And, since I am not a big fan of cake, I ask for cheesecake and fruit for my birthday.  Rained out, so steak in the broiler instead.  Made ice tea, as it still feels muggy, even in the steady rain.


Happy belated birthday!!!
Hard Rock gives me fruit for my birthday (extra pineapple) because I can't have ice cream. Love it!
He was like (really, fruit?) Yes.... it's just as sweet and doesn't make me feel awful.
I do love cheesecake though!


keishashadow said:


> I know tink will feel my pain


My birthday is September 21 and I will be in epcot. This stand will be open or so help disney I will break in!
Only kidding. But seriously! Guess I'll have to go the other way first and get the grey goose one. It's food and wine festival so I guess I'll have options.


keishashadow said:


> I wish every day was hump day
> 
> Hygentist cracked one of my incisors during cleaning. Hairline right now. Dentist said it would eventually needed capped.  Smrt friend suggested I ask for 'halfsies' in the cost.
> 
> He took care of a small dental issue when DH was locked out of work and he knew we had no insurance.
> 
> Prob should just suck it up IDK


Woah. I would ask for halfsies too if not more.. That's not cool. I understand things sometimes just happen, and maybe it was imminent? But...


schumigirl said:


> Oh that sucks!
> I'm dreading my dentist retiring which I think he might be soon.......he's almost 55 so it's imminent I think as him and DH were talking about retiring early at that age last time we were in........we've been going to him for over 20 years, so kinda used to him now..........


I've never thought about this. My dentist is well past 55. Eventually he'll retire or.. well.
He's been cleaning my teeth my entire life minus the years we lived too far away to see him.
Yikes. My orthodontist is going into retirement, but I haven't worn my retainer in about... a decade..... 


tink1957 said:


> All this crab talk is making me hungry for seafood...I'm trying to stay on my pre-trip diet here homies...now to go figure out how to make chicken taste like crab


Glad I'm not the only one that does this. I need to get my butt on the treadmill. I like to do a month of treadmill training before I head to the parks. I work in an office and only get out when I grocery shop or teach dance. Not used to being on my feel more than about 5 hours at a time. When I get to the gym I tend to eat better as I don't like eating heavy and then going to the gym.
Week prior to trips I like to eat clean as I know my system doesn't handle it well.



RAPstar said:


> I've already decided what I want from Cowfish. Maybe. Not sure if I'll get a burger with my sushi, lol.
> 
> We're having problems with our sink. Whenever we use the dishwasher, it backs up into the sink.


In college I was washing clothes for my Disney trip the next day as I had finals in the AM and then mom was picking me up and we were going to disney.
When the washer started to drain I hear my roommate say, uh.... Terri? I walked into the kitchen and it was backing up into the sink onto the floor.
Called the landlord as I'm walking around to stop the washer outside. Walk back in and the kitchen is flooded and my roommate grabs a wash cloth and just drops it on the entirely flooded kitchen.
I laughed my headoff and my landlord thought I was nuts.
Coming from the county I though our septic tank needed pumped, but we were connected to the city. Turns out roots had worked their way into our drainage lines and they had to dig them out.
I went to disney with a suitcase of dirty laundry and a bag of wet not quite washed clothes.
When I got back from disney my entire carport had been flooded and there was an inch of clay all over everything from them digging it out....
So glad we were in a condo and I was able to do laundry as soon as we got there!

Have you gotten it sorted out by now? Maybe I'll see that in a later post as I catch up.
Oh and I had a burger and fried pickles there. I was so mad I wasnt more hungry than I was because it was SO good!
Isn't the best sushi around at RPR? I'm not sure as I'm not a sushi eater but I feel I've heard that... Maybe burger at Cowfish and side snack sushi somewhere else.


pcstang said:


> Hopefully it fizzles out. Haven't looked at the weather today. Shocking, as I think my calling was to be a meteorologist. Love the pics!


I have all the hurricane and NOAA things first on my news feed, NOAA app with tons of alerts, and weather channel app. I check it obsessively. When the system gets to florida I'll start checking the reports on the hour as they come out.
Always loved weather. Would have done it but couldn't handle all the science. My calling is watching the weather not predicting it.
Hoping it goes anywhere except LA. Those people have had enough.
As much as we can't afford a hit either.... I hear TX needs rain right? Someone let invest 99L know.
Looks like it's going to fall apart and hoping it stays disorganized as it goes over the very, very, very warm gulf.



Robo56 said:


> Occasionally. There is a lady in our neighborhood that has a couple of coconut palms that get pretty full of coconuts. Guess it's ok not to have many. They become torpedos in Tropical storms and hurricanes.


Are you suggesting that coconuts migrate?
Not at all. They could be carried


----------



## macraven

Buckeev I have been looking for threads that talked about bumping up to the AP with ticket passes 

Just not sure of the answer for you 

Did read a few posts that said the free tickets could not be included in upgrading 
I'll call UO when they open tomorrow and ask them
I know company tickets are not valid to upgrade but not positive with the buy 2 day tix and get 2 more days free


----------



## tinydancer09

WOW.

Sorry for the wall of words guys. 

Football season for local high school started on the 12th with a scrimmage. I have season tickets. Every home game I'm there.
I teach dance every Thursday and also have my allergist appointment. So, when coupled with the home game I have 2 full days off work- no phones, only e-mails. 
That's been happening for 3 weeks in a row now. 

Weekends have been spend working and soon to be football and working. Before FB season weekends were spent at the parents house working at the beach doing the foot work going to the houses etc. 

during the weeks I've been working on ... work to keep it short. Soon I'll have to start the new websites which means hours upon hours spent at my desk. I think I need another new chair. I've already worn this one out.

September trip to Universal AND disney IS on. I will arrive at RPR on September 17th no later than 2PM I75 willing. We will leave Universal mid-afternoon and head to Disney until that friday. 
Fast passes all picked out. hundreds upon hundreds of menus have been read in relation to my sisters allergies. There was talk earlier about if it was a "true" allergy or not. It is in fact a very real and very dangerous allergy. She's not been feeling well for months. We eat a lot of bread and wheat. Shes also allergic to egg which happens to be in most all things she eats as well (bread.) Shellfish, fish, and apples are also mixed in there. Though, apples are just a sensitivity. Shellfish and fish are right up there with wheat and egg is in the middle. Nothing has been tested except the wheat and we're too scared at this point to try them.
We had an outting at in which she consumed several rolls, burger bun, and various other wheat products. About 2 hours later she had a delayed allergic reaction with tight chest and throat worse than the first one I mentioned. Wheat allergies CAN cause anaphylaxis. Wheat allergy is different than a gluten intolerance (Celiac disease.) I only say that as most all people we meet say "so you're going gluten free?" No, not exactly. Thankfully, however, we are in an age where Celiac disease is well known. All wheat is gluten, not all gluten is wheat. If something is gluten free it's also wheat free. Makes purchasing items fairly easy and there are plenty of options open to her because of this awareness. 
Next week is 1 months since removing ALL allergies from her diet. She feels 10 fold better. She will be testing her egg allergy next week. She went wheat free two weeks before going egg free and did not notice a difference. We do not think it's a strong allergy if any true allergy really exists. 

If anyone in here develops a food allergy let me know and I will gladly send you links to allergy menus for all the top 8. I've spend countless hours of research on this as I refuse to let food be a sore spot in our vacation as we both love FOOD! Thankfully we have found plenty of things so she will nto do without. Also, I made eggless wheatless bread that did not taste like cardboard. I'm rather proud of myself. I now feel for everyone out there that has any form of food allergy. I have a yucky GI system but I CAN eat what I want without being afraid I'm going to die. Such a scary thing.....

October trip is on if at all humanly possible!!! My friend, Lindsey, got tickets from her cousin who works at UO as a costume makeup something something... So all she will have to cover is the hotel. Told her about the chocolate factory and she said "OH I'M GOING even if I have to eat raman between now and then." (gross I said. Let me know if you need me to order you pizza.) 

November trip is DEFINITELY on. That was never a question. Currently booked at $251 standard at RPR. Waiting on AP rates to go lower. I hope they will or else I'm going to be pretty broke and having to eat cheap which I would hate because it's Jami's birthday. 

December I will officially be going to Dance the Magic to sponsor and chaperone our girls who will be dancing down mainstreet and in the showcase. We have 11 girls who tried out and made it and I am beyond thrilled! We potentially have a 12th joining us late. We'll be there December 1-4. The girs will be dancing down mainstreet December 4 for anyone who will be in the neighborhood. Not sure when the showcase is yet. Last year it was on the Saturday at Beauty and the Beast stage!! (a dream of mine!) 

Anyways. That's where I've been! That's what I've been doing. 
Monday I go to the beach to vote in a special election that I forgot to get an absentee ballot for. Tuesday I come back. Thursday after dance I either go back or wait until Friday I go back tropics willing. When I get past this hectic week which will fly I'll be less than 2 weeks from Orlando!!! 21 days and counting. (I do love 21 as it's my birthdate.)


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Buckeev I have been looking for threads that talked about bumping up to the AP with ticket passes
> 
> Just not sure of the answer for you
> 
> Did read a few posts that said the free tickets could not be included in upgrading
> I'll call UO when they open tomorrow and ask them
> I know company tickets are not valid to upgrade but not positive with the buy 2 day tix and get 2 more days free


I think you mean me. If you're going to have to call no worries! I'll call them. 
I just didn't know if anyone had the answer. It's a "promo" they're running. None of the other tickets say that. 
I have read where people have used the 2 day PTP plus extra day as a 3 day and got it bridged this spring.


----------



## schumigirl

Looks like a beautiful Saturday here............not actually up yet, but sun is streaming in and sea looks beautiful.......always a good sign! 

Awake far too early though.........

mac have definitely sent some of our rain your way..........we've had enough this past month or so.........

Janet........plan to watch LoTR tonight.........will let you know what I think of it.........friend of mine mentioned 2 characters they liked.........googled them........Dont get them really............Don't like Orlando Bloom or that viggo guy.........I'll stick with Jamie from GoT thank you..........  


Busy day as we have a load of trees arriving to be planted today...........Prepared the ground yesterday so everything so ready for them just to be popped in when they arrive this morning..........guy who helps us with the gardening isn't well so had to do it ourselves.........well, I supervised......... 

Have a nice Saturday............


----------



## RAPstar

Sink update, apparently 3 years ago the sink needed repairing and whoever did it then didn't fix it all the way? The plumber the condos used thinks the pipe they fixed isn't connected all the way to the air stack or something like that. He's gonna have to cut into the wall to fix it but gave us a good price, $500 for cutting and fixing. We had a rooter company come and they were gonna charge $180 just to cut the wall to estimate the fix.


----------



## macraven

Morning all!

TinyD, I would have been back earlier this morning but went to bed at 2:20 and missed your reply

In a few words, allergies suck 
Feel awful for your sister
Hugs 

Lots of days in Orlando for you and hope it is a blast especially for your birthday!

Got up around 8 and still on the coffee
Have to do some packing today so I get most of it done
For once in my life I can't pack everything the last hour before I leave

And I need to buy an atlas which will get me to where I am going. Hahaha

Going to catch up on the dis for awhile


Schumi I bet you are the best supervisor!

Are all the trees done now?

Robbie. That sounds like a big job that has to be done
Hope it goes fast and smooth


----------



## Robo56

Mac looks like storm is going to pass south over the Keys with some wind and rain. We will get some rain from it is all that is predicted. Yeah no major storm


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Sink update, apparently 3 years ago the sink needed repairing and whoever did it then didn't fix it all the way? The plumber the condos used thinks the pipe they fixed isn't connected all the way to the air stack or something like that. He's gonna have to cut into the wall to fix it but gave us a good price, $500 for cutting and fixing. We had a rooter company come and they were gonna charge $180 just to cut the wall to estimate the fix.



Hope it gets sorted Robbie........plumbing work is never cheap! 



macraven said:


> Schumi I bet you are the best supervisor!
> 
> Are all the trees done now?



Almost! In for a break........supervising is thirsty work.........lol..........most of the new fruit trees are in, actually all of them are in, and now,  we just have some of those big conifers that grow to be monsters to plant on the other side of our property and we're done......

Guys have done well. I have kept them topped up on drinks and did let them stop for lunch.......





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 190184
> 
> Mac looks like storm is going to pass south over the Keys with some wind and rain. We will get some rain from it is all that is predicted. Yeah no major storm



Glad storm isn't going to get you this time..........always a worry when they start...........



After a day of "gardening" I'm making chicken and shrimp Thai curry again tonight for us........looking forward to that and Lord of the Rings...........will give it a bash.........

Have a great Saturday............


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Busy day as we have a load of trees arriving to be planted today...........Prepared the ground yesterday so everything so ready for them just to be popped in when they arrive this morning..........guy who helps us with the gardening isn't well so had to do it ourselves.........well, I supervised.........



What type of trees are you planting? Nice to be able to supervise your famiy crew. If mom's not happy nobody's happy.

Have a little yard work to do. Been doing about hour and a half each day. Humidity has been 92% so slow going. Had to get the yard guys back on track. They were getting a little slack on their job while we were away.

Will see if I have enough energy to swim later.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Thanx robo on the weather 411

Young uns here might not know what 411 means........lol

I will be thrilled with decent driving weather

Have to get organized today and might start putting things in the trunk
It would be awful if I forgot to bring something that is required 

But packing is just not in me today once I think about it


I am wondering if schumi hires out her crew ?
I still have a lot of work to be done in my yard with my trees and bushes


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

At work now...busy day...will talk later.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo........4 apple trees, 4 plum trees, 4 leylandii and a few other ones that I have no clue what they are.......our gardener picked them for us weeks back before he took ill........we weren't blessed with green fingers at all! We already have a load of fruit trees but lost one last year due to fruit flies........lucky it was only the one........

We have a pond that I would really love all drained and filled in.......but apparently it's a massive job so maybe not!

Enjoy your yard work and swim...........


Mac,........after today I can consider renting them out........they did brilliantly on their own!! Glad weather is going to be good for your drive 


Weather been so nice today.........but to change tonight........rain due.


----------



## macraven

Ok I will rent them and will feed them pizza


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Ok I will rent them and will feed them pizza



Lol.......yep, they're cheap!


----------



## schumigirl

Posted before I meant to........

Yes mac.......they'd be happy working for pizza.........

We have rain. More rain and a weather warning for tonight into tomorrow..........

Won't need to worry about watering new trees at least.

Just finished Thai curry........made it slightly spicier than last week........lush!!!! There watching football on tv, so once that over sticking on Lord of the rings.........I'm convinced I won't like it. But I thought that about GoT.........ended up loving that! 

Love a Saturday night in watching tv when it's miserable outside...........


----------



## tinydancer09

For future knowledge in case anyone comes asking.

The promo or special event tickets on Undercover Tourist CANNOT be upgraded to annual passes. 
However, the tickets like 2 day park, plus extra day free CAN as a 3 day ticket. 
The 2 day, 2 free was marked PROMO. That's why I was unsure and glad I asked.


----------



## Robo56

Schumi enjoy your movies. its a trilogy..........Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the ring,
The Two Towers....... The Return of the King. 

So your a Jamie Lannister fan. He is easy on the eyes.

I will tell you Orlando Bloom looks better as a woodland elf.....LOL

Kick back with Gandalf and smoke a little Longbottom leaf in one of his cool pipes.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi enjoy your movies. its a trilogy..........Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the ring,
> The Two Towers....... The Return of the King.
> 
> So your a Jamie Lannister fan. He is easy on the eyes.
> 
> I will tell you Orlando Bloom looks better as a woodland elf.....LOL
> 
> Kick back with Gandalf and smoke a little Longbottom leaf in one of his cool pipes.



Sounds like a plan! About to pour some wine........so if I get bored that'll help. 

Yes, DS has all the DVD's so we'll watch them all I assume...............have never liked Orlando Bloom in anything........but we'll see. Oh yeah Jamie is gorgeous!!! 


Rain is bouncing down..........so dark already. Quite cosy with candles and a little lamp on! It's kinda like winter already..........


----------



## macraven

I had plans today which did not happen so will work on those plans tomorrow 

Took son for a long drive and back home about ten minutes ago
Long story but won't bore you with it

No rain but I know it will happen someday

Hot humid and good ole summertime weather


----------



## tink1957

I watched all of the LOTR movies at the theater...fell asleep a few times but enjoyed them as a whole.

Currently watching Zootopia and loving the a.c. after a hot humid day in the garden center...the heat must have brought out the rude people today as I had several challenging jerks...most of our customers are very nice chilled out peeps who like to dig in the dirt and watch things grow so I hope I reached my jerk quota for the week.

My DD loves her some Orlando Bloom...there's a shirtless poster of him in her room..looks pretty good to me 

Good to see tinyD posting again..you were missed.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I watched all of the LOTR movies at the theater...fell asleep a few times but enjoyed them as a whole.
> 
> Currently watching Zootopia and loving the a.c. after a hot humid day in the garden center...the heat must have brought out the rude people today as I had several challenging jerks...most of our customers are very nice chilled out peeps who like to dig in the dirt and watch things grow so I hope I reached my jerk quota for the week.
> 
> My DD loves her some Orlando Bloom...there's a shirtless poster of him in her room..looks pretty good to me



You enjoy that Bloom picture .........still don't get it.......but wouldn't do if we were all the same! 

Ugh, rude people.........jerks should only be allowed to mix with their own kind..........unfortunately they are allowed to mix with normal folks.............hope your week gets easier.......


Didn't quite get LoTR...........think I need to watch it again.........it was a good movie but think I was distracted.........will try again. 

Watching a rerun of Sherlock now..........still raining.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I had plans today which did not happen so will work on those plans tomorrow
> 
> Took son for a long drive and back home about ten minutes ago
> Long story but won't bore you with it
> 
> No rain but I know it will happen someday
> 
> Hot humid and good ole summertime weather



Tomorrow is another day according to a great movie line.......... You'll get there. 

Although we have heavy rain........it's hot and humid..........will put our a/c unit on tonight again.........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I am so over this nasty heat! You can't spend any time outside without feeling exhausted 

The only good thing to com out of this weather has been my ladybug, dragonfly and mantis that I brought in a few years ago have gone wild this year! We've got the coolest little mantis army.


----------



## Lynne G

I am water logged.  Great trip to the beach.

Hey y'all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I am water logged.  Great trip to the beach.
> 
> Hey y'all.


So that is where you have been.....


We were about to send out the doggies to find you


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am so over this nasty heat! You can't spend any time outside without feeling exhausted
> 
> .




Come live in GA

Only was 92 today


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Come live in GA
> 
> Only was 92 today


We were the same with a heat index of 108... AAAAAHHHHH! Actually, the hubs and I are looking at houses in the Georgia area!


----------



## keishashadow

Had family down for pre-BD dinner for GD.  Nothing fancy but the heat got to me, stomach is out of sorts.  All that food and no appetite.  Ah well = leftovers will do.  Tomorrow her 'real' party on a Star Wars themed river boat cruise for a few hours.  Always nice to see the ex-in-laws - especially not when trapped on a boat for several hours lol.



schumigirl said:


> Robo........4 apple trees, 4 plum trees, 4 leylandii and a few other ones that I have no clue what they are.......our gardener picked them for us weeks back before he took ill........we weren't blessed with green fingers at all! We already have a load of fruit trees but lost one last year due to fruit flies........lucky it was only the one........
> 
> We have a pond that I would really love all drained and filled in.......but apparently it's a massive job so maybe not!
> 
> Enjoy your yard work and swim...........
> 
> 
> Mac,........after today I can consider renting them out........they did brilliantly on their own!! Glad weather is going to be good for your drive
> 
> 
> Weather been so nice today.........but to change tonight........rain due.



No idea what the leylandii is, must Google.  I'm not much for gardening but quite fond of a Japanese andromeda that was at one point a plant but it morphed into mature overgrown monster by the time we moved here nearly 20 years ago.  I've slowly pruned it & coaxed it into becoming a small ornamental tree.  Almost reminds me of my wheeping cherry trees but their flowers rarely last more than a week or two...always turns cold here after first warm spell and they drop.



tinydancer09 said:


> For future knowledge in case anyone comes asking.
> 
> The promo or special event tickets on Undercover Tourist CANNOT be upgraded to annual passes.
> However, the tickets like 2 day park, plus extra day free CAN as a 3 day ticket.
> The 2 day, 2 free was marked PROMO. That's why I was unsure and glad I asked.



Interesting, thanx for pointing. I had reported on heavily discounted tix I bought more than a few years ago thru ticketmaster.  They weren't able to be. Upgraded either at the gate. 



Robo56 said:


> Schumi enjoy your movies. its a trilogy..........Lord of the Rings The Fellowship of the ring,
> The Two Towers....... The Return of the King.
> 
> So your a Jamie Lannister fan. He is easy on the eyes.
> 
> I will tell you Orlando Bloom looks better as a woodland elf.....LOL
> 
> Kick back with Gandalf and smoke a little Longbottom leaf in one of his cool pipes.



He is rather ethereal as an elf - aaaah. 

Didn't think much of him until I saw a picture. Of him paddle boarding with Katie perry, embracing his natural side.  Well, not all of him, there was a rather large black box. Hehe Buzz is he's in talks for a super hero movie role



tink1957 said:


> I watched all of the LOTR movies at the theater...fell asleep a few times but enjoyed them as a whole.
> 
> Currently watching Zootopia and loving the a.c. after a hot humid day in the garden center...the heat must have brought out the rude people today as I had several challenging jerks...most of our customers are very nice chilled out peeps who like to dig in the dirt and watch things grow so I hope I reached my jerk quota for the week.
> 
> My DD loves her some Orlando Bloom...there's a shirtless poster of him in her room..looks pretty good to me
> 
> Good to see tinyD posting again..you were missed.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend



There's a jerk quota - naw, an endless supply out there

Loves the movies, couldn't put my finger on which one I like the best.  But two towers end battle is right up there.  I'm big on epic types, war & monster movies especially thanks to my dad



Lynne G said:


> I am water logged.  Great trip to the beach.
> 
> Hey y'all.



Welcome home!  How was MB?


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> We were the same with a heat index of 108... AAAAAHHHHH! Actually, the hubs and I are looking at houses in the Georgia area!


I see I had a typo
It was 94 but it seemed better than the 99 we were having daily

What portion of GA are thinking about for a move ?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I see I had a typo
> It was 94 but it seemed better than the 99 we were having daily
> 
> What portion of GA are thinking about for a move ?


Near Chattanooga (ish)


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Near Chattanooga (ish)


I was not aware we had a Chattanooga GA. Thought that was just TN!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> Had family down for pre-BD dinner for GD.  Nothing fancy but the heat got to me, stomach is out of sorts.  All that food and no appetite.  Ah well = leftovers will do.  Tomorrow her 'real' party on a Star Wars themed river boat cruise for a few hours.  Always nice to see the ex-in-laws - especially not when trapped on a boat for several hours lol.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what the leylandii is, must Google.  I'm not much for gardening but quite fond of a Japanese andromeda that was at one point a plant but it morphed into mature overgrown monster by the time we moved here nearly 20 years ago.  I've slowly pruned it & coaxed it into becoming a small ornamental tree.  Almost reminds me of my wheeping cherry trees but their flowers rarely last more than a week or two...always turns cold here after first warm spell and they drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, thanx for pointing. I had reported on heavily discounted tix I bought more than a few years ago thru ticketmaster.  They weren't able to be. Upgraded either at the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> He is rather ethereal as an elf - aaaah.
> 
> Didn't think much of him until I saw a picture. Of him paddle boarding with Katie perry, embracing his natural side.  Well, not all of him, there was a rather large black box. Hehe Buzz is he's in talks for a super hero movie role
> 
> 
> 
> There's a jerk quota - naw, an endless supply out there
> 
> Loves the movies, couldn't put my finger on which one I like the best.  But two towers end battle is right up there.  I'm big on epic types, war & monster movies especially thanks to my dad
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home!  How was MB?


The cruise sounds fab!!! Happy bd to gd!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I was not aware we had a Chattanooga GA. Thought that was just TN!


It is  Hubs picked just across the boarder in Ga, I had chose Tn.


----------



## macraven

you will love Georgia


----------



## macraven

Keisha
I can still remember when your gdaughter was born

Still seems like yesterday


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am so over this nasty heat! You can't spend any time outside without feeling exhausted
> 
> The only good thing to com out of this weather has been my ladybug, dragonfly and mantis that I brought in a few years ago have gone wild this year! We've got the coolest little mantis army.



I'm jealous.........we have gone this week from high 90's to low 60'sF! It is cool this morning.........



Lynne G said:


> I am water logged.  Great trip to the beach.
> 
> Hey y'all.



Hey Lynne.........glad to hear you had a nice trip........



keishashadow said:


> Had family down for pre-BD dinner for GD.  Nothing fancy but the heat got to me, stomach is out of sorts.  All that food and no appetite.  Ah well = leftovers will do.  Tomorrow her 'real' party on a Star Wars themed river boat cruise for a few hours.  Always nice to see the ex-in-laws - especially not when trapped on a boat for several hours lol.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what the leylandii is, must Google.  I'm not much for gardening but quite fond of a Japanese andromeda that was at one point a plant but it morphed into mature overgrown monster by the time we moved here nearly 20 years ago.  I've slowly pruned it & coaxed it into becoming a small ornamental tree.  Almost reminds me of my wheeping cherry trees but their flowers rarely last more than a week or two...always turns cold here after first warm spell and they drop.
> 
> He is rather ethereal as an elf - aaaah.
> 
> Didn't think much of him until I saw a picture. Of him paddle boarding with Katie perry, embracing his natural side.  Well, not all of him, there was a rather large black box. Hehe Buzz is he's in talks for a super hero movie role
> 
> There's a jerk quota - naw, an endless supply out there
> 
> Loves the movies, couldn't put my finger on which one I like the best.  But two towers end battle is right up there.  I'm big on epic types, war & monster movies especially thanks to my dad



Hope you feel better Janet.........upset tummy is never nice! And if you have to go on a boat.........

Sounds like fun though!!! 

Leylandii grow huge...........some folks hate them.......ours don't affect anyone else so it's fine to put them where we did..........

I did enjoy LoTR and will watch the others this week probably..........yes, did see the OB picture on the paddling board...........yep, that was nice! Not the black box though........lol  Enjoy today..........and special birthday wishes to GD......... 


Still raining this morning..........feels decidedly cooler, so glad we planted everything yesterday........and no need to water them for a bit! 

Time for bacon............


----------



## pcstang

Yum to bacon! Do you adopt families? You always make so hungry. The bluers can vouch for me that my kids are good....


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Yum to bacon! Do you adopt families? You always make so hungry. The bluers can vouch for me that my kids are good....



Lol.........can you smell it cooking...........

Your kids absolutely look adorable so they're welcome anytime too.........bit of a journey for bacon though......lol........

Up late today pc??


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, back to reality.  Kids seemed to survive and just as hot and humid as the beach.


MB was great.  The ocean was warm, but the sand got hot, like burning hot.  We had a nice hotel right on the beach. Hung out on the small balcony watching the sun set over the ocean.  Took a little detour to Brookgreen Gardens.  I thought being so hot, strolling in a shaded garden would be fun.  Of course I did no research on it.  Well, it was created by an artist, she was mainly a sculpter in the 1920's and 30's.  She married a very wealthy railroad magnet.  They kept and bought sculptures for most of their 97 years.  Fascinating array of 1800 pieces.  We only saw a fraction.  Did I say it was hot?  It was still hot in the garden, but it was also very beautiful with all the southern trees and planted flowers, and there was shade and water around or part of a sculpture's setting that also gave some cooler breeze.

So, it is a very sunny, clear day to start this Sunday.

Hope those all in that very unorganized weather system's path stay safe.  Seems those in the Sunshine State will get several inches of rain.  Hope all do not get any damaging floods.  Seems once it enters the Gulf, there's quite a rainbow of opinions as to whether it will explode into a major storm, and where it will hit, anywhere from the Florida pan handle to Houston.  In other words, somewhere in the Gulf.

So, time for that extra large tea.  Have a serene Sunday all.

Oh, and happy birthday to Keisha's GD.  

Not to be the only end of August birthdays, my little one will be a newly minted 15 tomorrow.  As if I do not have enough gray hair.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> yes, did see the OB picture



Yep, I saw the picture without the blocked out section too. Just about gave this old girl a coronary. Guess his role as a Woodland ELF was appropriate in LoTR 

In the upper 80's today with humidity almost 90%. Had a couple small showers today.

Good to see you back Lynne.

Happy birthday to Keisha's granddaughter  .

Keisha hope your tummy settles down for the boat cruise.

Happy Birthday to Lynnes daughter


----------



## Robo56

Well little sis called me last night and she would like to go to MNSSHP (guess that's the abbreviation for it). If someone can give me a short skinny on it? Looks like the there are no possible places for sit down dinner options on the days we might go. She is ok with that.  Also dessert party booked if I read it right. This is a last minute thing. 

Two possible day options are Sunday Sept 25 (her birthday) or Friday 30th. Which would be best?

If I understand it right this is a separate ticketed event like HHN at Magic Kingdom and opens at 4:30 pm?

Her birthday is the first weekend we will be in Orlando. So will try to make it happen for her if possible. 

Looks like there is a Hocus Pocus show. Do you have to have ressies for the viewing area of that show? All info helpful.


----------



## macraven

Robo I've gone to mnnshp many times
With the price this year, I'm taking a pass on it

I will pm you about mnnshp
Later today 

Some love it some say it is fine 
Have never read anyone hates it


----------



## Robo56

Thanks Mac. Last minute planning. Love my little sis. Will try to make it a happen for her if possible.


----------



## macraven

Robo any questions on the pm I sent you?


----------



## pcstang

I've read a lot about the parties. Seems the Halloween parties are more well liked than the Christmas party and not as packed in general. My kids are all about UO so we dont go to WDW anymore. Someone asked me if HHN was like the Disney party. Um, not exactly! Lol


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........can you smell it cooking...........
> 
> Your kids absolutely look adorable so they're welcome anytime too.........bit of a journey for bacon though......lol........
> 
> Up late today pc??


Bit of a night owl. It's my quiet time and I enjoy it. Maybe if Trump gets elected a perk for us will be a flight on one of his private jets. In that case I'll see you next summer! Lol


----------



## macraven

I used to do mnnshp but the cost of tickets And selling more tickets that over crowd the event has stopped me from going

Those tickets are at $71 now
Not worth it for the candy and special parade


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Bit of a night owl. It's my quiet time and I enjoy it. Maybe if Trump gets elected a perk for us will be a flight on one of his private jets. In that case I'll see you next summer! Lol



Lol.........I'm not a night owl at all........I like sleep! Always nice to see someone online when it's early morning for me........only the night owls hanging around then........

Last time I saw him getting off one of his private jets in Scotland he was getting seriously booed.......maybe hang back a bit if he does........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> I'm jealous.........we have gone this week from high 90's to low 60'sF! It is cool this morn


I'll trade lol


----------



## schumigirl

Chilly night tonight..........

pc.......bacon will be on around 4am your time..........lol.........

Watched more LOTR tonight..........I get it now........2nd one tomorrow night! 

Bedtime here in the Uk........almost midnight.......catch youse tomorrow.......


----------



## tink1957

Robo56 said:


> Well little sis called me last night and she would like to go to MNSSHP (guess that's the abbreviation for it). If someone can give me a short skinny on it? Looks like the there are no possible places for sit down dinner options on the days we might go. She is ok with that.  Also dessert party booked if I read it right. This is a last minute thing.
> 
> Two possible day options are Sunday Sept 25 (her birthday) or Friday 30th. Which would be best?
> 
> If I understand it right this is a separate ticketed event like HHN at Magic Kingdom and opens at 4:30 pm?
> 
> Her birthday is the first weekend we will be in Orlando. So will try to make it happen for her if possible.
> 
> Looks like there is a Hocus Pocus show. Do you have to have ressies for the viewing area of that show? All info helpful.


I have an adr for 5:45 for 2 on 9/25 at BOG that I can't use if you want it.  I'll be at that party with Robbie and Mike and we made an earlier one.  That would be a good birthday present.


----------



## Robo56

Tink will PM you. Thank you


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Well little sis called me last night and she would like to go to MNSSHP (guess that's the abbreviation for it). If someone can give me a short skinny on it? Looks like the there are no possible places for sit down dinner options on the days we might go. She is ok with that.  Also dessert party booked if I read it right. This is a last minute thing.
> 
> Two possible day options are Sunday Sept 25 (her birthday) or Friday 30th. Which would be best?
> 
> If I understand it right this is a separate ticketed event like HHN at Magic Kingdom and opens at 4:30 pm?
> 
> Her birthday is the first weekend we will be in Orlando. So will try to make it happen for her if possible.
> 
> Looks like there is a Hocus Pocus show. Do you have to have ressies for the viewing area of that show? All info helpful.


I'll be there Tuesday the 20th for MNSSHP! I've only done it once before. I thought you could enter as soon as 4PM. Party starts at 7. 
Check dinner reservations 2 days prior. People start cancelling to avoid the charge if they don't show up. 
Not sure how they do dining during the party though as you cannot make FP reservations during. 
I always like to eat somewhere "cheap" and quick during the ticketed events though so I don't miss all the action. Sister and I usually eat Casey's to catch the show and fireworks on our MK nights, though this is not a prime spot if you want to see EVERYTHING. We've seen the regular stuff so many times we can "see" it through the people!!! lol Honestly I can see it even when I just hear the songs...
I hear frontier land is great to watch the halloween one. It's right near the exit of the parade. 

I hope you all have fun! Last time we did it we really enjoyed the rides and didn't really stop to do the other stuff. Now we're really looking forward to Hocus Pocus as that's my sister's favorite halloween movie. I also hear wonderful things about the parade so we're looking forward to that!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I used to do mnnshp but the cost of tickets And selling more tickets that over crowd the event has stopped me from going
> 
> Those tickets are at $71 now
> Not worth it for the candy and special parade


Yeah I was thinking last time we went it was around $55. Wasn't really impressed with the price, but hocus pocus!!! 
We'll do it once and not do it again for 5 years. Last time we did it was 2010? or 2009. I think it was 2010 though. 
If they had better pricing for AP's I think I'd be more impressed. We already have "unlimited" access so the park so shouldn't we just pay for the candy and shows not admittance? No that's not how that works? lol!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I have an adr for 5:45 for 2 on 9/25 at BOG that I can't use if you want it.  I'll be at that party with Robbie and Mike and we made an earlier one.  That would be a good birthday present.





Robo56 said:


> Tink will PM you. Thank you



That would be nice for you and your sister Robo..........



Where's pc this morning.........I have the bacon sizzling............



Awake far too early again........dh is still off which is nice.......not sure of plans for today as its a Bank Holiday here today.........maybe a drive along the coast and lunch somewhere as its a beautiful day thankfully......

Only a couple of days till September is here........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ah the Monday morning blues.  No holiday for us today, so we don't get a day off until next week.  Drive around the coast sounds like a great day Schumi.  We have another day of a blazing sun, already hard to drive east from the sun rising.











Since this is my little one's birthday today, I guess we will go out to eat.  Since both kids are still not on their school early getting up, both were sound asleep so far.  We'll party this coming week-end, celebrating both our birthdays.

So, enjoy this last Monday of August.  Another week starting to getting closer to HHN.


----------



## tink1957

to Lynne's little one.

Coffee time


----------



## macraven

To Lynne's princess today

This year cake
Next year 
For sweet 16


----------



## Lynne G

Don't get me started Mac!  LOL She's already counting the days before she can get her license. 

Thanks Schumi, Tink and Mac for her birthday wishes.  

Well, tea isn't getting me enough energy, so soda many be up for consumption before lunch. Not ready for coffee yet.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, so tired today.


----------



## schumigirl

yep, hope you all have a lovely day Lynne for DD 15th..........always nice to celebrate a birthday.........


Didn't go for a drive after all..........everywhere was mobbed with it being a public holiday.........the beach down from where we live was heaving! So we went inland........lol.......Having the beach on our doorstep means it's not essential for us to travel there on a nice day..........

Bbqing tonight I think.........have some beef burgers made up and some spicy chicken.....rest is all salad and potato parcels.........getting hungry already!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> That would be nice for you and your sister Robo..........
> 
> 
> 
> Where's pc this morning.........I have the bacon sizzling............
> 
> 
> 
> Awake far too early again........dh is still off which is nice.......not sure of plans for today as its a Bank Holiday here today.........maybe a drive along the coast and lunch somewhere as its a beautiful day thankfully......
> 
> Only a couple of days till September is here........


I crashed a little earlier last night! One day I'll make it over for the bacon and all the other lush meals make!


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday to your daughter Lynne!


----------



## keishashadow

Monday madness day



macraven said:


> Keisha
> I can still remember when your gdaughter was born
> 
> Still seems like yesterday



Yes, and I plopped her 1st set of MM ears upon her head within a few hours of birth lol



Robo56 said:


> Yep, I saw the picture without the blocked out section too. Just about gave this old girl a coronary. Guess his role as a Woodland ELF was appropriate in LoTR
> 
> In the upper 80's today with humidity almost 90%. Had a couple small showers today.
> 
> Good to see you back Lynne.
> 
> Happy birthday to Keisha's granddaughter  .
> 
> Keisha hope your tummy settles down for the boat cruise.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Lynnes daughter



I really gotta look for the uncensored pic haha

Happy BD to your DD Lynne!  I like the state park across the road a mite better lol, brook green a bit snoozy.  Atalaya an interesting walk thru, it what's passed for mansion at that time there.  So many gators to spy upon too, we never miss it.



Robo56 said:


> Well little sis called me last night and she would like to go to MNSSHP (guess that's the abbreviation for it). If someone can give me a short skinny on it? Looks like the there are no possible places for sit down dinner options on the days we might go. She is ok with that.  Also dessert party booked if I read it right. This is a last minute thing.
> 
> Two possible day options are Sunday Sept 25 (her birthday) or Friday 30th. Which would be best?
> 
> If I understand it right this is a separate ticketed event like HHN at Magic Kingdom and opens at 4:30 pm?
> 
> Her birthday is the first weekend we will be in Orlando. So will try to make it happen for her if possible.
> 
> Looks like there is a Hocus Pocus show. Do you have to have ressies for the viewing area of that show? All info helpful.



No res needed for hocus pocus show but they did eliminate one this year.  Look at the brochure when it comes out, Kenny the pirate's site for specific info as to character. Meets if a special one.  Jack & Sally take forever...line up before 6 pm if not earlier.

U can enter @ 4 pm with party tix.  Assign it to your MDE account and you can make 3 FP if you can find times to squish them in pre 5:30 pm ish or so

Sunday will be less crowded

Yes, we love MNSSHP 



macraven said:


> I used to do mnnshp but the cost of tickets And selling more tickets that over crowd the event has stopped me from going
> 
> Those tickets are at $71 now
> Not worth it for the candy and special parade



Candy is least of the event for us, it's the overall vibe, chance to dress up the mr goofy (priceless) and he gets to whip out the big old camera and play.  Nothing like that shot of the headless horseman tromping down Main Street to get us in the Halloween mode.

Tiered pricing this year too

September is lowest

DVC & AP discounts help a bit

Still disappointed they only had that one year of Villian thing there.  Reversed spot @ hub, face-to-face with tons of characters in the castle afterwards w/refreshments.  Mgmt here didn't like it per their review early on but we loved it, rest well-worth the extra $.

I like the idea of optional add ons, just need to pick & choose unfortunately and stretch that vacation budget lol.  Someday I'll hit a behind the scenes @ HHN but sorta afraid it'd suck a bit of magic out of things for me the way the Keys to Kingdom tour did.  



tinydancer09 said:


> I'll be there Tuesday the 20th for MNSSHP! I've only done it once before. I thought you could enter as soon as 4PM. Party starts at 7.
> Check dinner reservations 2 days prior. People start cancelling to avoid the charge if they don't show up.
> Not sure how they do dining during the party though as you cannot make FP reservations during.
> I always like to eat somewhere "cheap" and quick during the ticketed events though so I don't miss all the action. Sister and I usually eat Casey's to catch the show and fireworks on our MK nights, though this is not a prime spot if you want to see EVERYTHING. We've seen the regular stuff so many times we can "see" it through the people!!! lol Honestly I can see it even when I just hear the songs...
> I hear frontier land is great to watch the halloween one. It's right near the exit of the parade.
> 
> I hope you all have fun! Last time we did it we really enjoyed the rides and didn't really stop to do the other stuff. Now we're really looking forward to Hocus Pocus as that's my sister's favorite halloween movie. I also hear wonderful things about the parade so we're looking forward to that!



You should have party tix and will rec a warning when making ADRs.  Don't see the wisdom in dining during the event...eat a late lunch and save the actual time for rides pre 7 and the party

Frontierland gets crowded too, but less so than the hub.  The 2nd parade tends to be less crowded as those with kids often leave after the FW, but it was very busy last Columbus Day. 

HP was cute, videos out there if you don't mind spoilers. 

Are you dressing for the party?  New rules in place if so.

I did spring for dessert party least year during MVMCP as GD was feeling poorly and it gave her a chance to at least lean on the railing & watch FW.  Moved over for parade and got lucky @ the Hub where it curves back to Main Street with less of view.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday to your DD Lynne


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm here!

Happy birthday to all those I have missed-so far behind!

This month has been c-r-a-z-y. Finally have an afternoon off-and tomorrow too-although that will be spent cleaning/laundry. After a great week of weather last week back to usual hot/humid/pop up storms. 

Getting tired of back yard tore up-got it graded, dirt in, railroad ties delivered. Now need to get moving on the new deck; and pick out floors and paint color for inside. Wish Love It or List It would come to my town-I'd love to get professionally designed spaces!  Houses in our neighborhood are being snapped up almost as soon as they hit the market. I want to finish ours, live for another 2-3 years (meanwhile look for lot to build) and sell. Heck I'd sell tomorrow if I could find a lot to build in this area that is as good as what we have (gotta have room for the chickens, dog, and garden) 

Happy Monday!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Monday madness day
> You should have party tix and will rec a warning when making ADRs.  Don't see the wisdom in dining during the event...eat a late lunch and save the actual time for rides pre 7 and the party
> 
> Frontierland gets crowded too, but less so than the hub.  The 2nd parade tends to be less crowded as those with kids often leave after the FW, but it was very busy last Columbus Day.
> 
> HP was cute, videos out there if you don't mind spoilers.
> 
> Are you dressing for the party?  New rules in place if so.
> 
> I did spring for dessert party least year during MVMCP as GD was feeling poorly and it gave her a chance to at least lean on the railing & watch FW.  Moved over for parade and got lucky @ the Hub where it curves back to Main Street with less of view.


Yeah we're not doing ADR's during. I think we formed a plan but I can't remember what. It's in my disney bible int he car.
We're going to spend all day in MK so we'll be in there long before the 4PM start so no dressing up. I think I'm going to buy a shirt. I should get on that with 20 days to go.
I've seen parts of the video just to make sure it was worth our time... It is. Same with parade, I didn't watch all of it, just enough to spark my interest. 
Our plan is to ride rides early, go to the fireworks, then parade, then HP last showing. I think it was something like 10, 11:15, and 12. We'll migrate up towards the front of the park around 8:30/9.. eat and find somewhere to hunker down after the first parade. Hoping people will start filing out after the FW and before the second parade. 


My brother was over for dinner Saturday night. We were talking about our trip. He's got kids that are 7, 5, 3, and one on the way... disney us looming. We were telling him about all the planning that goes into it these days. He hasn't been since maybe 2000? My sister--- disney loving sister!! Said "But Universal has these things way more figured out than Disney. All we had to do was book our hotel and I have to buy a ticket." I think shes converting guys.........


----------



## RAPstar

The only reason I'm doing MNSSHP is cause Vicki talked me into it, and that we were able to get CM tickets through Mike (Sept 25 is the last day for CM tickets are available as well). And since I didn't get to make it out there last year (mostly), I figured I should do both. I mean booking Club Villain was a big push as well lol


----------



## macraven

Just a quick see youse later

Going to catch a short snooze and head to Florida early morning

Will check in when I can 


Looks like I will be in some heavy rain Thursday so hoping friday be better for driving back
Or hopefully weather will be better that day



Later homies


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Just a quick see youse later
> 
> Going to catch a short snooze and head to Florida early morning
> 
> Will check in when I can
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be in some heavy rain Thursday so hoping friday be better for driving back
> Or hopefully weather will be better that day
> 
> 
> 
> Later homies


Thinking of you! Should you need anything don't hesitate to holler. I'll be in the general area of Ga/fl line. 
Safe travels and I'll try to turn my fans on and blow this storm away!


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy birthday to @Lynne G 's DD!! 

@pcstang i think we will overlap for a day! Planning on staying at PBH for sat the 10th (as of this moment)

@macraven safe travels to Florida. And sending you hugs. 

So my brother is a server in a pretty high(er) end restaurant. Today he had a lady tell him to piss off. Later on, lady's friend apologizes and says "she didn't mean it that way. She is Australian and she sounds harsh but she's really sweet" 

anyone here from Australia??? That's a pretty strong reaction to biscuits in the states.  Lol. 

@schumigirl on your side of the pond does that have a negative connotation? I just love learning about different phrases. 

Just saw bad moms for the 2nd time tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, and I plopped her 1st set of MM ears upon her head within a few hours of birth lol
> 
> 
> I really gotta look for the uncensored pic haha
> .



Picture of GD would be a real cute one I imagine with the ears on............

The uncensored OB pic........if I can find it, I'll send you it........lol........



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD Lynne



Nice to see ya mrsb.......



Monykalyn said:


> Getting tired of back yard tore up-got it graded, dirt in, railroad ties delivered. Now need to get moving on the new deck; and pick out floors and paint color for inside. Wish Love It or List It would come to my town-I'd love to get professionally designed spaces!  Houses in our neighborhood are being snapped up almost as soon as they hit the market. I want to finish ours, live for another 2-3 years (meanwhile look for lot to build) and sell. Heck I'd sell tomorrow if I could find a lot to build in this area that is as good as what we have (gotta have room for the chickens, dog, and garden)
> 
> Happy Monday!



Well done on the garden revamp! Its fantastic seeing it when it's all done........even if it is a labour of love getting it done...........



macraven said:


> Just a quick see youse later
> 
> Going to catch a short snooze and head to Florida early morning
> 
> Will check in when I can
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be in some heavy rain Thursday so hoping friday be better for driving back
> Or hopefully weather will be better that day
> 
> 
> 
> Later homies



Have a safe journey.........



goNDmay9 said:


> So my brother is a server in a pretty high(er) end restaurant. Today he had a lady tell him to piss off. Later on, lady's friend apologizes and says "she didn't mean it that way. She is Australian and she sounds harsh but she's really sweet"
> 
> anyone here from Australia??? That's a pretty strong reaction to biscuits in the states.  Lol.
> 
> @schumigirl on your side of the pond does that have a negative connotation? I just love learning about different phrases.
> 
> Just saw bad moms for the 2nd time tonight.



Yep, telling someone to piss off is more or less the same as using the F word with "off" afterwards here.........can be said in a jokey way too.........but no, it's generally rude. I would never say it to anyone unless I knew them well and even then I would only ever say it in the jokey sense.......

I suppose anyone can sound harsh when speaking. I'm Scottish and can sound brittle at times if someone's upset me in any way......doesn't happen often though  I get extra polite with a tone when that happens though........but I would never tell anyone who was dealing with my to food to piss off......... Nope, never happen! 

Glad you enjoyed bad moms.......I want to see that movie........looks funny! 



Looks another beautiful day here right now........haven't checked to see what the day is due to bring weather wise..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

So, another very sunny start to the day.  Sun glare from the crack of dawn.  Even my sunglasses and visor were no help.

Safe travels Mac.  I'll send some of these sunny skies your way.  

I'm also doing Mickey's Party too Robbie.  But I agree, I think I paid around 60 last year, this year 90.  There will be a point I will say no.  I really like the parade and the fireworks, and enjoying some Halloween treats.   But, much higher and I'll say been there done that.  And find other things to do.

Have a great day all!


----------



## keishashadow

Moaning all!

Naturally, the U app came out with no waiting on line for tix purchases after I already made mine last week lol.  Anybody here use it yet?  

Mac - hope u miss all 'dat rain I'm seeing creeping up the coast eek!



tinydancer09 said:


> Yeah we're not doing ADR's during. I think we formed a plan but I can't remember what. It's in my disney bible int he car.
> We're going to spend all day in MK so we'll be in there long before the 4PM start so no dressing up. I think I'm going to buy a shirt. I should get on that with 20 days to go.
> I've seen parts of the video just to make sure it was worth our time... It is. Same with parade, I didn't watch all of it, just enough to spark my interest.
> Our plan is to ride rides early, go to the fireworks, then parade, then HP last showing. I think it was something like 10, 11:15, and 12. We'll migrate up towards the front of the park around 8:30/9.. eat and find somewhere to hunker down after the first parade. Hoping people will start filing out after the FW and before the second parade.
> 
> 
> My brother was over for dinner Saturday night. We were talking about our trip. He's got kids that are 7, 5, 3, and one on the way... disney us looming. We were telling him about all the planning that goes into it these days. He hasn't been since maybe 2000? My sister--- disney loving sister!! Said "But Universal has these things way more figured out than Disney. All we had to do was book our hotel and I have to buy a ticket." I think shes converting guys.........



Not many CS dining venues open during the party, check the brochure for what will be open this year.  Usually cosmic rays but not Columbia harbor (I'd say darn it but it's starting to slip in offerings IMO).

I keep a travel binder (or two hehe).  Family joke when I'm piled under papers and ask if somebody in family will 'bring me the book'.  They all know what & where it is and make a grand show of shucking & jiving as they deliver it.



Lynne G said:


> So, another very sunny start to the day.  Sun glare from the crack of dawn.  Even my sunglasses and visor were no help.
> 
> Safe travels Mac.  I'll send some of these sunny skies your way.
> 
> I'm also doing Mickey's Party too Robbie.  But I agree, I think I paid around 60 last year, this year 90.  There will be a point I will say no.  I really like the parade and the fireworks, and enjoying some Halloween treats.   But, much higher and I'll say been there done that.  And find other things to do.
> 
> Have a great day all!



So nice to have so many options, especially during the Halloween season. Was thinking of heading over to the horror con and seeing Robert England (one, two Freddy's coming for you) this year.  Wouldn't it be something to be @ HHN, turn around and - there he is?  A girl can dream.

A decade ago the party tix were way many from the darkside would sneak down to get a cheap MK night...under $40

Tiered tix system doesn't work for me, even with that whopping $5 discount I got on each tix.  at least it does offer options for those willing to head down in September to save more than a few bucks on those dates.


----------



## goNDmay9

happy tuesday homies!

we should do a SAN Cookbook! and by we - i mean everyone except for me.  

hope @macraven is well on her way to FL by now.  

i liked bad mom's.  good for a laugh with the girls.  it is fun seeing it with my different "mom" friend groups. 

@tinydancer09 nice to see you again!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Just a quick see youse later
> 
> Going to catch a short snooze and head to Florida early morning
> 
> Will check in when I can
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be in some heavy rain Thursday so hoping friday be better for driving back
> Or hopefully weather will be better that day
> 
> 
> 
> Later homies


Hope you're safely on your way and making good progress.  My thoughts and prayers are with you today


----------



## goNDmay9

@Lynne G wow - 90 this year vs 60?  that seems like quite of a price jump for a year.  was that the same type of ticket?  we have only done MVMCP (and that was before my children!) but never MNSSHP.  With DD's birthday in October - i thought that might be nice to do one year since we may no longer be doing DCL in the fall.  

@Monykalyn i feel your pain!  maybe we can offer HGTV a two for one deal!  when we moved in we had a set of railroad ties that were falling apart and no place to put our swing set.  it has taken us a year to get a new wall - and some leveling done, trees removed, sod planted etc.  not sure when we will even get to getting the deck done!

@tinydancer09 @keishashadow thanks for the details!  i wonder if i can buy an adult ticket and then use it towards a child AP (since the Child's AP costs the same)  i will call to see if i can trade in amex points for the 2 day 2 park ticket - then upgrade that ticket at the park.  i am going to assume they won't give me the FL rate as a GA resident in the park.  They let us do it when we renewed - but it was a hassle and i had to keep calling back.


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> The only reason I'm doing MNSSHP is cause Vicki talked me into it, and that we were able to get CM tickets through Mike (Sept 25 is the last day for CM tickets are available as well). And since I didn't get to make it out there last year (mostly), I figured I should do both. I mean booking Club Villain was a big push as well lol


Thanks again to Mike for getting the tickets cheaper than we paid in 2009 
I would have paid full price since it's still cheaper than a 1 day ticket to MK plus you get the extra perks of candy, parade and Hallowishes.

I watched Krampus last night in preparation for HHN...it was funny scarey.  Next up...Halloween 2,

Bad moms sounds like a hoot...another movie to add to my list.

Happy Tuesday homies


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Thanks again to Mike for getting the tickets cheaper than we paid in 2009
> I would have paid full price since it's still cheaper than a 1 day ticket to MK plus you get the extra perks of candy, parade and Hallowishes.
> 
> I watched Krampus last night in preparation for HHN...it was funny scarey.  Next up...Halloween 2,
> 
> Bad moms sounds like a hoot...another movie to add to my list.
> 
> Happy Tuesday homies



Maybe it's because the Halloween movies are like family tradition for me, but I'm surprised how many people have never seen Halloween 2. I've listened to 2 differen podcasts (Scare Zone and the Orlando United one) and the people who run it both mentioned never having seen Halloween 2, but have seen the Rob Zombie Halloween 2. Oh well, if anything using it for a house will expose it to more people. I got the big blu-ray set of all the Halloween movies last year. 

I like Krampus. It's not the greatest, but a lot of people are expecting it to be super scary, when it's more of a funny scary. Luckily I knew that going it, since it's the same director who did Trick 'R Treat, and that had some hilarious dark humor in it. 

Kinda slow again today at work. Doing Subway for lunch since I have a BOGO coupon that expires after today.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, I find that too........very few folks have seen the second original one.......but have seen the updated ones funnily enough.

I knew what Krampus was before I watched it, but it still kinda disappointed me..........even with the brilliant Conchata Ferrell in it..........


Still glorious here this evening.........last day of August tomorrow..........

Dinner is kinda dull tonight.........pork steaks, baby potatoes and roasted veg.........will add some BBQ sauce to the pork I think.........


----------



## tinydancer09

goNDmay9 said:


> happy tuesday homies!
> 
> we should do a SAN Cookbook! and by we - i mean everyone except for me.
> 
> hope @macraven is well on her way to FL by now.
> 
> i liked bad mom's.  good for a laugh with the girls.  it is fun seeing it with my different "mom" friend groups.
> 
> @tinydancer09 nice to see you again!


Loved bad mom's. I was laughing from start to finish. We went opening weekend when they had the bad mom's official drink. Can't remember what it was called now but it was pretty much a cosmopolitan


----------



## schumigirl

Almost finished last of the trilogy Janet..........last two hours tomorrow night.........

Then I need to find something new to watch to pass the time till we go on our trip.........time is going slowly at the moment...........

Hope macraven made it safe to her destination............


----------



## RAPstar

I'm the same way Carole. I've been trying to fill my time with plays and movies. I'm seeing a musical a friend is in on Friday, seeing a Broadway performer in concert with the symphony next Friday (you may have heard of her, Megan Hilty. She has played Glinda in Wicked on Broadway and in CA I believe, and was in the TV show Smash). Then I'm going to a "movie party" at the Alamo Drafthouse for Beetlejuice the night before I leave. The theater chain is doing a whole month of celebrating Tim Burton (called SeptemBurton lol), and they're having the parties with themed food and some props and people can come in costume. I'm doing the Beetlejuice one, and Batman the Wednesday after I get back.


----------



## keishashadow

The MNSSHP brochure/map is out, now all we need is HHN!


----------



## keishashadow

PS mac is in probably in not-too-sunny FL.  Hope the storm doesn't mess with her too much eek


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, maybe a halloween treat with my snack credit.  Thanks for the map Keisha. 

Hope you made it safely Mac.  Sending hugs and take care.

Just a warm night and muggy too.  Just relaxing.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I'm the same way Carole. I've been trying to fill my time with plays and movies. I'm seeing a musical a friend is in on Friday, seeing a Broadway performer in concert with the symphony next Friday (you may have heard of her, Megan Hilty. She has played Glinda in Wicked on Broadway and in CA I believe, and was in the TV show Smash). Then I'm going to a "movie party" at the Alamo Drafthouse for Beetlejuice the night before I leave. The theater chain is doing a whole month of celebrating Tim Burton (called SeptemBurton lol), and they're having the parties with themed food and some props and people can come in costume. I'm doing the Beetlejuice one, and Batman the Wednesday after I get back.



Haven`t heard of her Robbie.......never watched Smash. Out of all the Glinda`s I`ve seen in both NYC and London my favourite Glinda was Ali Mauzey, probably not the most well known actress to play that part..........but she was fabulous!!!  Willemijn Verkaik is my favourite Elpheba.......amazing.........I need to see that show again......loved it.

But, that should fill your time till your trip.......sounds like fun!!


Beautiful day here but bit breezy.........no plans for today........so quiet right now.........

mac........


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Haven`t heard of her Robbie.......never watched Smash. Out of all the Glinda`s I`ve seen in both NYC and London my favourite Glinda was Ali Mauzey, probably not the most well known actress to play that part..........but she was fabulous!!!  Willemijn Verkaik is my favourite Elpheba.......amazing.........I need to see that show again......loved it.
> 
> But, that should fill your time till your trip.......sounds like fun!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here but bit breezy.........no plans for today........so quiet right now.........
> 
> mac........



I actually know of both of those. I haven't seen Ali in anything but agree she's great. She had a number in a different musical I watched her perform on YouTube that was absolutely hilarious. The song was called Screw Loose if you wanna watch. Willemijn has an amazing voice. I actually prefer her over Idina for both Elphaba and Elsa (she's the German voice of Elsa if not more since I know she can speak/sing in like a bazillion languages lol)


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning!  Another bright and beautiful day.  Off to sample alcohol with the animals tonight.  Seems our zoo has opened a beer garden.

Mac, hugs.

GoN, yes, a significant price increase in the party.  Now, it goes up and down depending on perceived popular dates.  Apparently, I have a upper, but not highest rate.  I hope that crowd prediction is way off, and not nearly as crowded.  Next year, I'm going a week earlier, as I can get a military discount, hopefully, as they ended the discount at the end of September this year.  My boy starts college today.  Big sigh.  Sometimes he seems grown up and sometimes not.  Oh, and apparently his alarm clock doesn't work in waking him up.  He's lucky I am.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I actually know of both of those. I haven't seen Ali in anything but agree she's great. She had a number in a different musical I watched her perform on YouTube that was absolutely hilarious. The song was called Screw Loose if you wanna watch. Willemijn has an amazing voice. I actually prefer her over Idina for both Elphaba and Elsa (she's the German voice of Elsa if not more since I know she can speak/sing in like a bazillion languages lol)



Lol......I watched it......she's so funny! Yes it was her and Willemijn who I first saw together on Broadway, then it was supposed to be Willemijn who was on when we saw it in London but she had left early through ill health I think. The ones I saw the other 2 times on Broadway were excellent, but the first 2 set the bar. 

Yep, I'm sure she is the only person to have played Elpheba in 4 languages, her native Dutch, German, English and I'm sure there was another language.......maybe it was just 3. She is amazing. 

Going to watch the Wicked clips I just saw on YouTube........lol........


----------



## cam757

Back from our trip! It was very nice, although it was HOT! You never really are ready for that level of humidity.  Stayed 2 nights at AKL and 7 nights at RPR. Enjoyed AKL and glad we stayed but I do prefer WL.  RPR was fantastic as usual. Love the new rooms. We were in T2 the first night and moved to T3 the rest of the stay so we were able to see the purple and the orange rooms.  The parks were fun but it was a lot busier than I thought it was going to be. We did upgrade to APs so I am going to plan a getaway after Christmas.  Tried Toothsome, it was okay.  We did wait an hour for our food and I really was not impressed but I do take in consideration that at the time they had only been open 4 days so I look forward to trying it again when we visit next time.  I did buy a six pack of bon bons and they are delicious.  The banana rum is divine.  DS had a great time. He did ride Kong under great protest. He is scared of monsters but has no problem riding roller coasters .  I don't think it traumatized him but we did do child swap for Mummy.  Needless to say, I don't think HHN is in our future.  

Thanks to all on the board for the information you have provided. The tips provided on this forum are invaluable and I know I referenced DIS several times to my DH during our trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Cam, so glad to hear you had such a wonderful trip! 

I'm sure Toothsome will be better on your next trip, they are getting better reviews as time goes on.......so by time you come back they'll be perfect!

Glad your boy enjoyed Kong.......sort of......lol.......no maybe HHN isn't he best option.........

Glad you came back to let us know how your trip went........always good to hear........


----------



## goNDmay9

@RAPstar @schumigirl So clearly I need to see Wicked! Read the books, but never saw the any of the shows. 

@keishashadow oh! Got it. I missed that they were tiring prices for the parties too! I didn't know they gave a military discount either. You are chock full of helpful info!! 

@cam757 how old is your son? Both my girls are tall enough to ride, but I was thinking it may traumatize them so we're planning to do the child swap. I remember my baby brother was slightly freaked out by the old one...and I think he was 8!


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @RAPstar @schumigirl So clearly I need to see Wicked! Read the books, but never saw the any of the shows.



Wicked is the single best show I have ever seen! Wizard of Oz is one of my all time favourite movies so I wasn't sure what to expect.........it turns the original movie upside down and inside out........but in a fabulous way! 

Seen it 3 times on Broadway and once in London, but hopefully see it again in London this year for our Christmas visit to the City. I do drive my family mad playing the CD too........love it! Although maybe it's the singing along from me they don't like.........I'm not much of a singer 

If you get a chance, definitely see it...........


Final 2 hours of The LoTR trilogy tonight.........


----------



## pcstang

My son was just barely 4 when he rode Kong. He loved it!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> My son was just barely 4 when he rode Kong. He loved it!
> 
> ETA this was in the Kong thread. Not sure how it ended up here. Weird!



Lol.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Final 2 hours of The LoTR trilogy tonight.........



So what do think so far on the LoTR? There are three Hobbit movies now to see. The Hobbit: Unexpected Journey, The Desolation of Smaug and The Battle of the Five Armies.

Sending  to Mac. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you have safe travels back to Georgia.

Just saw the governor of Florida is calling for emergency to those on the tip of Florida and the gulf side of Florida with the approaching tropical storm. Haven't had a drop of rain in our area yet today, but they are saying the wind and rain is coming tonight, though not as bad a prediction here as for the gulf side.

Cam757 glad to hear you had a good time on your vaca. Humidity has been bad here in Florida.  After you live here for awhile you get accustomed to it, but on a sunny 90 plus degree day with humidity in the 90's even the locals hide out . Tropical plants love it though.

GoNDmay9 do you have a trip planned for UO soon?

Everyone is on the countdown Schumi, Tink, Mac, RAPstar, Lynne.

Went out for Sushi this afternoon for lunch. Did not agree with me. Thank God for gaviscon.

Hope everyone is having a lovely hump day.



Lynne G said:


> Off to sample alcohol with the animals tonight. Seems our zoo has opened a beer garden.



So your off to drink with the animals are you  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

LOL Robo - partying with the animals should be fun.  Actually, the zoo always puts on a nice spread and no drinking for me, I'm the DD.  Kid has yet to get his official license.  That will hopefully be remedied in a few weeks.  Seems our local road test places book months in advance.  Not what I had to do when I was a teen.  Oh well.  I am still learning the new requirements.  Will be better prepared next year.  And yeah, don't remind me, little one will be a sweet 16 then.  We will grow from a 2 car, now 3 car to 4 car family.  Pocket book poor with two college kids in the mix in a couple of years.

Such a beautiful day.

Oh, and saw the stage show Wicked in New York.  I enjoyed it.  I like musicals the most, but never got the chance to see Hamilton.


----------



## Monykalyn

Fly by "hi"! Hope mac had safe travels!!

DH joked about taking middle DD on a quick trip somewhere since I took oldest one to DC this spring. I told him I said to take her to HHN at universal but it is prob too late this year as prices have gone up for hotels (he still doesn't believe me that planning AHEAD makes it much cheaper). I don't really have a desire to go but I think I'd enjoy planning it for them. Too bad Disneyland doesn't do a Christmas party like DW does. Have a perfect weekend to sneak me and DS to the west coast while the other 2 are hunting...
Ah well, maybe next year...


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> So what do think so far on the LoTR? There are three Hobbit movies now to see. The Hobbit: Unexpected Journey, The Desolation of Smaug and The Battle of the Five Armies.
> 
> Sending  to Mac. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you have safe travels back to Georgia.
> 
> Just saw the governor of Florida is calling for emergency to those on the tip of Florida and the gulf side of Florida with the approaching tropical storm. Haven't had a drop of rain in our area yet today, but they are saying the wind and rain is coming tonight, though not as bad a prediction here as for the gulf side.



Fabulous! The end was so sad, I never expected that.........DS had a tissue ready for me as he knew I'd be blubbing........lol.......I was! He has the other DVDs too so we'll watch them too, maybe wait till after we come back.......

Loved it, but preferred Game of Thrones.........GoT I would give a 10 out of 10.........LoTR I would give a 9.5........ Close. 

Hope your weather stays ok Robo and you're not affected by it all......... I think my god daughter and boyfriend were supposed to be heading to Anna Maria Island tomorrow but I'm sure her plans have changed.........I hope. 



Got a shopping morning planned with a friend tomorrow now........always fun.........


----------



## Bluer101

Just swinging by to say hello. Been extreamly busy homies and hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## keishashadow

The mr had a day off work today.  Doing yard work & ran out of string for trimmer = run up to lowes.  I Said I'd come along, kidnapped him!  Poked around the Spriit Halloween store to play with the animatronics, picked out his new glasses and stuffed my face with sushi.  Sweeeet

Andy - have to claim mr hilty as a Pittsburgher, well, another grad of CMU!


Lynne G said:


> Good morning!  Another bright and beautiful day.  Off to sample alcohol with the animals tonight.  Seems our zoo has opened a beer garden.
> 
> Mac, hugs.
> 
> GoN, yes, a significant price increase in the party.  Now, it goes up and down depending on perceived popular dates.  Apparently, I have a upper, but not highest rate.  I hope that crowd prediction is way off, and not nearly as crowded.  Next year, I'm going a week earlier, as I can get a military discount, hopefully, as they ended the discount at the end of September this year.  My boy starts college today.  Big sigh.  Sometimes he seems grown up and sometimes not.  Oh, and apparently his alarm clock doesn't work in waking him up.  He's lucky I am.



Party animals indeed



cam757 said:


> Back from our trip! It was very nice, although it was HOT! You never really are ready for that level of humidity.  Stayed 2 nights at AKL and 7 nights at RPR. Enjoyed AKL and glad we stayed but I do prefer WL.  RPR was fantastic as usual. Love the new rooms. We were in T2 the first night and moved to T3 the rest of the stay so we were able to see the purple and the orange rooms.  The parks were fun but it was a lot busier than I thought it was going to be. We did upgrade to APs so I am going to plan a getaway after Christmas.  Tried Toothsome, it was okay.  We did wait an hour for our food and I really was not impressed but I do take in consideration that at the time they had only been open 4 days so I look forward to trying it again when we visit next time.  I did buy a six pack of bon bons and they are delicious.  The banana rum is divine.  DS had a great time. He did ride Kong under great protest. He is scared of monsters but has no problem riding roller coasters .  I don't think it traumatized him but we did do child swap for Mummy.  Needless to say, I don't think HHN is in our future.
> 
> Thanks to all on the board for the information you have provided. The tips provided on this forum are invaluable and I know I referenced DIS several times to my DH during our trip.



Nice mini review, you just missed the increase in AP price btw!  Hmm, both AK & WL are among my favs, lobbies are very similar.  Jury is out on WL for us.  Haven't been back since last construction on main pool, have concerns as to the trees being removed and villas on the waterline.  Sometimes change isn't a good thing, would like to think I'm wrong.  Used to be our fav as to overall theming.


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, don't you mean Ms. Hilty?


----------



## goNDmay9

kicking myself for missing out the AP price increase! totally knew it was coming too based on the article - just didnt act fast enough.  arrrggghhh. however, i was planning on doing the bridge using the amex points ticket - so it would have required an emergency drive to orlando in the middle of the night - would have cost me the difference in gas... right??  right???  and i would rather pay 40 more to keep from forking out the 230ish in cash for the 2 day ticket.  #tryingtomakemyselffeelbetter  #SomebodyCallDocandMarty

@pcstang @Bluer101 my parents just told me they probably won't renew next year based on the latest increase.     ours will probably depend on whether we go private or public for school next year. 

@schumigirl @Robo56 @Lynne G sold on wicked!  my brother and his wife are on broadway seeing hamilton too. 

@Monykalyn i try to tell my dad about booking ahead for cruises all the time.  he won't budge! i even told him that you can get a refund if the price goes down and even cancel.  but nooooooooo.  no budging. 

@Robo56 just booked for the weekend after labor day.  pbh for the weekend then BC for the week - perhaps a trip to SW at some point. 

just booked my parents sapphire falls as a surprise!

hope all my floridians gafloridalinians  and people traveling stay as safe and stay as dry as possible with Hermine in the gulf. 

@pcstang glad it posted here!  think i will take the oldest.  still iffy on the youngest - she is a little jumpy.


----------



## cam757

@cam757 how old is your son? Both my girls are tall enough to ride, but I was thinking it may traumatize them so we're planning to do the child swap. I remember my baby brother was slightly freaked out by the old one...and I think he was 8![/QUOTE]

He is 10. He is a bit of a scaredy cat. He was in tears while we were in line for mummy so there was no way we could make him ride it. For Kong we had to get him to wear sunglasses so he couldn't see and he tucked his head under my arm so he couldn't hear, yet he rode Mako at Sea World twice and that one scared me.



Robo56 said:


> Cam757 glad to hear you had a good time on your vaca. Humidity has been bad here in Florida. After you live here for awhile you get accustomed to it, but on a sunny 90 plus degree day with humidity in the 90's even the locals hide out . Tropical plants love it though.



Thanks Robo56! I lived in SE Fla. when I was a kid. I must of blocked out the memory of humidity.Whew! The beauty of the tropical flora is so worth it though.

Thanks Schumi!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> PS mac is in probably in not-too-sunny FL.  Hope the storm doesn't mess with her too much eek


Thank you Keisha, schumi, Lynne, robo, monyK, homies

Yes a lot of rain today from the skies and my eyes

4 in the honor guard and the lone trumpeter did Taps in heavy rain

Not sure where the storm will hit now
I am in Gainesville tonight  and heard Ga is in line for heavy rain
75 does not seem to be good on Friday

I have no idea of when I can return home as brother now needs me

Internet here spotty now but will be back later when connection is better

Yes I did want rain but I meant for the area over my house and not here


----------



## kohlby

Hope it's okay if I jump in.  I can't check it as often as some but I'm enjoying reading the conversation!

Our plan is child swap for our 7 year old for Kong on our next trip.  (We don't have our exact dates yet as things are a bit crazy and we have something big in the works.  Probably end of Sept).  He's a really timid kid though - he finally will do MIB but with his hands over his eyes.  I am hoping there's a way to do child swap without the scared child having to wait in the line.  I know Mummy has a way to do this.  (That line scared him so no chance of doing the ride).  My 10 year old will be doing Kong though.  If she's scared, she'll recover fast.  If the 7 year old is too scared, then he's done.  For the entire day.  And LOTS of things scare him.  (However, he now likes some rides - like Woody Woodpecker 10 times in a row.  When we went for 6 days in the parks when he was 5, he rode exactly ONE ride in the parks.  And just once as we had to bribe him to do it and bribes didn't work past that.  It was the twirl and hurl - so not a crazy ride).

Our next trip will include Disney too.  Actually- it was supposed to be our Disney-only trip as we don't do Disney as often.  But- since we have annual passes for Universal, it's not like we can just not go even if the trip was originally made with Disney in mind.  We had hoped to do MNSSHP.  We did it two years ago and really liked it.  But, when we saw the price increase from two years ago and multiplied by 5 people, we didn't feel it was worth it for us.

I hope everyone who has bad weather/is getting bad weather gets through it okay.  The line keeps changing so it's hard to know what's going to happen where.  (Though, where I am has been in 100% chance of rain for Friday all day.  Now time to see if it's just a little rain or real rain with winds to knock out power).


----------



## schumigirl

*IT`S SEPTEMBER......... guess who`s back






*

*

*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Mac.  What a wonderful ceremony for your parental units.  Hope all is well with the brother soon.  Maybe the rain will follow you home?  You sent it here.  It's a rainy start and also 72 this morning.

It is September Schumi!  Can't believe the summer is almost over.  But ready for those crisp fall nights and beautiful colored leaves.  

Nice to hear you had a good time Cam.  Yep, hot and humid makes the days longer.  And, that's what the water rides are for.   When it's hot, we've been known to ride all three several times and get soaking, ringing wet.

Yep, little one was fearful of most rides, I remember having to use the exit after a nope after being seated for Everest.  I think she was about 8?  Now, she rides all those.  She was also fearful of Mummy, but after convincing her to ride it, she now rides it several times.  RRR is also a favorite now too.  She's become more of a daredevil than her sibling.  He'll go, only because I make him ride while I hold phones and watch.  Yeah, I can be a ride weenie.  Both kids are happy the green guy coaster is back.  They want to ride it again.    

Since it's the first, count down drops to 31.  Wow.   And for Schumi, and Tink, and Mac, and all the other September homies, a big Wahoo, you're going on vacation this month!


----------



## goNDmay9




----------



## macraven

As it is now probably not leaving today
But maybe Friday 

What's everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> As it is now probably not leaving today
> But maybe Friday
> 
> What's everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend?



Hope it clears enough for you to get home safely.........

Survived the mega clothes shopping extravaganza that is my friend........wow can she shop!!! Managed to send 2 emails while she was trying stuff on.........yawn! Eventually encouraged her to buy something or I was off.........and I had my car so she was stuck........lol........she decided then it was time for lunch........so had lunch and dropped her off at her office as she was consulting this afternoon..........maybe in another 5 years we can do it again........

2 weeks today till we fly..........


----------



## Lynne G

Labor Day plans, well, with some rain, not sure, but birthday celebrations, Hamburger festival in the mountains (and as a bonus, get to see and maybe hold my great nephew), and BBQ with chicken and hotdogs.  Yep, were are an adventurous bunch. LOL


----------



## pcstang

@goNDmay9 Myself and the kids will be down that weekend also, Thursday to Monday. Another family will be joining us at some point. All my kids loved Kong (4, 6 and 11.) My daughter, the 6 yr old, hated HM at WDW to give you a point of reference. 

My wife and daughter were supposed to head out of town tomorrow but I convinced then to go today to get ahead of the inpending TS/hurricane heading towards us.

 To Mac


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Labor Day plans, well, with some rain, not sure, but birthday celebrations, Hamburger festival in the mountains (and as a bonus, get to see and maybe hold my great nephew), and BBQ with chicken and hotdogs.  Yep, were are an adventurous bunch. LOL



Whatch out for those mountain oysters!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> Whatch out for those mountain oysters!




  They better not have any of those.  First time we're going to that festival.  I'll report back.

Have a great trip and stay out of the storm's way.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> They better not have any of those.  First time we're going to that festival.  I'll report back.
> 
> Have a great trip and stay out of the storm's way.


 It's just us boys at home this weekend. The girls will be gone but will be here riding out the storm. This will only be a rainmaker. I've been through a lot higher category hurricanes in the past.


----------



## schumigirl

Horrible explosion at Cape Canaveral!!!

On our news now.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Sounds like a nice ceremony Mac.
Looking forward to the trip report Schumi!

My DS on last disney/universal trip had to be talked into several rides. He went on Space mountain in 2014 and that is only time. Did do BTMRR a couple times and Splash a couple times (our 2014 photo from that is hilarious-used it on our christmas card that year). At universal-he LOVED MiB (sooooo worth the price of hotel for EP on that one!!) Transformers, spiderman were also faves, He did the HP ones but didn't like them (Gringotts was better than the other). Talked him into Mummy-yeah never again. I think he might like Kong though. My middle did everything-she loved RRR but that one looked a bit intense even for me.

Labor day plans-haven't given it much thought actually-going to get the college kid tomorrow afternoon and then we will see what comes up. If weather is nice may head to Silver Dollar City for a few hours one day-right now it is Southern Gospel festival -doesn't interest me too much but fun to go to. I really like the harvest and cowboy festival through fall, then the Christmas time at SDC is outstanding. Routinely voted one of best in country.

Actually this weekend is one of the very few now until December where there isn't something planned


----------



## Mom2Stitch

macraven said:


> As it is now probably not leaving today
> But maybe Friday
> 
> What's everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend?



Hope it's ok that I crash the party- I'm not a "regular" around here, but I'm excited about my plans and wanted to post/brag.....

I'm gonna be on my first Universal trip!!!!  Just 3 nights at RPR to get our feet wet and see if we like it. DH is going to be a tough convert after all of these years at WDW, but we'll see. 

I watched the video posted on the Dis today about the HHN decorations being up and I'm a little sad that we will be missing the excitement of the parties. I've never been interested in HHN before because I've always been a big chicken-I don't like the jump out at me scares at all. But I've been watching a lot of it on youtube and I  love the costuming and makeup of the scare actors so I think that I would enjoy just being there in the streets. I'm a huge fan of Walking Dead and the show Faceoff is one of my favorites. It will still be cool to see some of the props out and get some pics.  I'm really hoping they will have something with Jack on it that I can bring back.


----------



## schumigirl

Mom2Stitch said:


> Hope it's ok that I crash the party- I'm not a "regular" around here, but I'm excited about my plans and wanted to post/brag.....
> 
> I'm gonna be on my first Universal trip!!!!  Just 3 nights at RPR to get our feet wet and see if we like it. DH is going to be a tough convert after all of these years at WDW, but we'll see.
> 
> I watched the video posted on the Dis today about the HHN decorations being up and I'm a little sad that we will be missing the excitement of the parties. I've never been interested in HHN before because I've always been a big chicken-I don't like the jump out at me scares at all. But I've been watching a lot of it on youtube and I  love the costuming and makeup of the scare actors so I think that I would enjoy just being there in the streets. I'm a huge fan of Walking Dead and the show Faceoff is one of my favorites. It will still be cool to see some of the props out and get some pics.  I'm really hoping they will have something with Jack on it that I can bring back.



Lol.......brag away..........yep, HHN is not for everyone.........you may love it though!!! But a first Universal trip is always exciting.........I'm sure you'll love it........

RPR is our favourite place to stay and wouldn't stay anywhere else in Orlando........love it. We feel like returning family every year we arrive........

They had loads of Jack stuff last year.........in fact I'm drinking tea out of a Jack HHN mug right now........their stuff is excellent quality.

Hope it's a fab trip for you.....not long now.......


----------



## tink1957

mom2stitch...we like everyone here as we're a friendly bunch.

Congrats on your first trip, you will love HHN, the atmosphere is wonderful...I would be happy just to walk around all night and soak it in.  The houses are a bonus and so well done.

Once you experience unlimited express and all that USO has to offer I know you'll be hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## RAPstar

20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> 20 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is all.


Thanks for reminding me Robbie...I'm in the teens now...19 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

@schumigirl - I really want a tervis bottle hope they have one of those. RPR looks so inviting and nice, can't wait!

@tink1957 - from what I've read in trip reports I think that Express Pass is going to be like heaven! BTW-beautiful dog! 
That's the only part of vacation that I dread...I have to leave my babies behind .  I'm Mom to 2 , 2, and 2 birds (we need some bird love in the smiley department, lol).


----------



## Mrs bluer101

It sounds like a beautiful ceremony Mac. I hope everything went well. Hope your brother is ok. Stay safe in the bad weather. 

Pcstang don't get into any trouble with the girls out of town.  You stay safe too water can be nasty. 

We are joining the countdown until our trip with 35 days. Seems too long but hopefully will be here before we know it. 
If I don't get a chance to get back here before the long weekend everyone enjoy!


----------



## macraven

Mom2Stitch said:


> Hope it's ok that I crash the party- I'm not a "regular" around here, but I'm excited about my plans and wanted to post/brag.....
> 
> I'm gonna be on my first Universal trip!!!!
> .



I'm late for the party but came to say



Mom2stitch our newest homie

You just joined the family so stick around 

Love adding new kids here!

We usually have 4 different conversations going on all at once

Since you are a mom you will be up to our style of chat

The only set up we have is we all play nice 

You will love it here

I'll be back later depending on when I can leave the sunshine state for my home

Typing on a cellphone is taxing for me 

Fat fingers are my downfall


----------



## macraven

I really need to get home
Miss my cats

And have a busy month
Son is having surgery sept 16
And 2 doc appts

Going to Va for one son's graduation 
And will be back home 2 days before I fly to Orlando for my solo vacation 

I'm tired just thinking how to juggle my September time


----------



## schumigirl

13 more sleeps


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I really need to get home
> Miss my cats
> 
> And have a busy month
> Son is having surgery sept 16
> And 2 doc appts
> 
> Going to Va for one son's graduation
> And will be back home 2 days before I fly to Orlando for my solo vacation
> 
> I'm tired just thinking how to juggle my September time



You'll get there Mac.........

How's the weather now.......


----------



## Lynne G

Sometimes being busy is good.  Hope you get some home time in September Mac.  Prayers that all goes well with DS's surgery and congrats for DS's graduation.  Ah, don't worry, 2 days is plenty of time to pack.  Take care!  

Oh and wahoo, love seeing those countdowns!

I am starting to see overpriced milkshakes in my plans.


----------



## macraven

Weather is not sunshine and lollipops here 

Think there will be a break tomorrow and can reach Valdosta in 2 hours 
Hope weather stays good for up to Macon and Atlanta and then more to home

Will be good to sleep in a bed then 

Excited to read the countdowns of the homies here

You all will be in Orlando soon!
Yay!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Weather is not sunshine and lollipops here
> 
> Think there will be a break tomorrow and can reach Valdosta in 2 hours
> Hope weather stays good for up to Macon and Atlanta and then more to home
> 
> Will be good to sleep in a bed then
> 
> Excited to read the countdowns of the homies here
> 
> You all will be in Orlando soon!
> Yay!



Sounds like a plan mac..........

Hey, you're right behind us in countdowns..........



I think Autumn has definitely arrived here.........downright crispy cool tonight...........just been down to water and check our new trees and it was fresh outside! Glad I put a light jacket on..........

Not sure what to do tonight............


----------



## Squirlz

Labor Day plans....absolutely nothing!  This is the last weekend with nothing planned until mid October.  We'll probably do some creative grilling.


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Sometimes being busy is good.  Hope you get some home time in September Mac.  Prayers that all goes well with DS's surgery and congrats for DS's graduation.  Ah, don't worry, 2 days is plenty of time to pack.  Take care!
> 
> Oh and wahoo, love seeing those countdowns!
> 
> I am starting to see overpriced milkshakes in my plans.



I'd rather try one of the overprices sundaes. Or save my sugar allotment for Butterbeer and/or Earl Grey ice cream.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Loved it, but preferred Game of Thrones.........GoT I would give a 10 out of 10.........LoTR I would give a 9.5........ Close.





schumigirl said:


> Hope your weather stays ok Robo and you're not affected by it all......... I think my god daughter and boyfriend were supposed to be heading to Anna Maria Island tomorrow but I'm sure her plans have changed.........I hope.



Yes, the ending is a real tear jerker. Had my own sniffles at the end myself.

Haha Schumi are you posting pictures of your boyfriend Michael again LOL. Would you answer that door?


We have a storm blowing over us right now. It's blowing a hoolie and chucking down rain. Carole love your very descriptive words on the weather. 

Now they are saying that it's possible that the storm that will hit gulf will be catagory 1 hurricane Hermine.

Isn't tinyd's homes she manages on the gulf side? Tinyd hope your are hunkered down and safe. Sending prayers your way.

Mac glad to hear you made it safely for your mom and dads ceremony. You are a wonderful daughter. You honored your parents with a military service they so deserved. I' am sure they were smiling down from heaven saying "that's my girl"
Have a safe journey home.

Mom2Stitch

Lynne have fun on your barbecue. Is it your birthday this weekend ?

Was thinking of driving up to Orlando tomorrow. Think I will put that thought on the back burner.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yes, the ending is a real tear jerker. Had my own sniffles at the end myself.
> 
> Haha Schumi are you posting pictures of your boyfriend Michael again LOL. Would you answer that door?
> View attachment 191371
> 
> We have a storm blowing over us right now. It's blowing a hoolie and chucking down rain. Carole love your very descriptive words on the weather.
> 
> Now they are saying that it's possible that the storm that will hit gulf will be catagory 1 hurricane Hermine.



Lol........no way........there would be a "me" shaped gap ala cartoons in the opposite wall if I saw that sight at my French doors.......lol......

Yep, blowing a hoolie is a good descriptive of our weather at times .........really hope it's not too bad for you and storm passes over you with no damage. 


Bit of a wasted night tonight.........not done anything of any importance.........tidied out an old box I discovered in the attic, and found old concert tickets from the 80's..........entrance was £6.50.........so around $10 for top groups back then.........lol........think some of them belong to one of my older brothers.......as I never saw Kiss live.......mum wouldn't let me go to that one........lol........love nostalgia!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

RAPstar said:


> I'd rather try one of the overprices sundaes. Or save my sugar allotment for Butterbeer and/or Earl Grey ice cream.



Have you seen the banana cream pie? It's basically a banana split on top of a banana cream pie--that's where my dessert $$ will be heading!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

schumigirl said:


> Lol........no way........there would be a "me" shaped gap ala cartoons in the opposite wall if I saw that sight at my French doors.......lol......
> 
> Yep, blowing a hoolie is a good descriptive of our weather at times .........really hope it's not too bad for you and storm passes over you with no damage.
> 
> 
> Bit of a wasted night tonight.........not done anything of any importance.........tidied out an old box I discovered in the attic, and found old concert tickets from the 80's..........entrance was £6.50.........so around $10 for top groups back then.........lol........think some of them belong to one of my older brothers.......as I never saw Kiss live.......mum wouldn't let me go to that one........lol........love nostalgia!




I got to see Kiss when I was only 9 years old! All of us kids in school would trade the bubblegum cards and one of the moms volunteered to chaperone us to the concert-she sat there with her hands over her ears through most of it .


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...just think this time next month you'll be in Orlando enjoying the parks


----------



## Robo56

Tink thanks so much for all your help. Look forward to saying a big thank you in person


----------



## macraven

Ok so I am getting rain that I begged for 

Only problem , it is raining where I am now and not where I live


----------



## keishashadow

Worked on my MNSSHP costume today after  to see Haunted Mansion maid hats were going for $50 on etsy.  Ha, less than $10, a few pricked fingers and I'm good to go.  Now if the Disney store ever gets around to shipping DH's butler tshirt, I can cross that off my list.

For those hitting the party, check out the special pics available on photo pass, pretty cool!

Carole - I adore that picture haha.
Mac Glad to hear you were able to get the service in among the rain drops.  Be at peace and take your time heading home.



macraven said:


> As it is now probably not leaving today
> But maybe Friday
> 
> What's everyone's plans for Labor Day weekend?



Was supposed to go to Hershey park and caving but have concerns the rain might shift a bit west...up in the air for us.  One of the few weekends (holiday or not) that the mr will have a few days off.  At least we'll grab whatever family is milling about and head up to Labor Day festival on Sunday - circus, music, petting zoo, carnival, big flea market, food trucks & b-i-n-g-o.  



Mom2Stitch said:


> I got to see Kiss when I was only 9 years old! All of us kids in school would trade the bubblegum cards and one of the moms volunteered to chaperone us to the concert-she sat there with her hands over her ears through most of it .



I've seen 2 of their farewell tours with tween son



macraven said:


> Ok so I am getting rain that I begged for
> 
> Only problem , it is raining where I am now and not where I live



We'll file that under be careful what you wish for I suppose.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Worked on my MNSSHP costume today after  to see Haunted Mansion maid hats were going for $50 on etsy.  Ha, less than $10, a few pricked fingers and I'm good to go.  Now if the Disney store ever gets around to shipping DH's butler tshirt, I can cross that off my list.



OMG, I ordered two of the limited time shirts they did on the 18th, and you had to order by the 25th. They still haven't shipped or charged me. And I can't cancel (cause I needed the money) cause it's already processing. I'm fairly annoyed.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> OMG, I ordered two of the limited time shirts they did on the 18th, and you had to order by the 25th. They still haven't shipped or charged me. And I can't cancel (cause I needed the money) cause it's already processing. I'm fairly annoyed.



I placed a small order 3 weeks before last trip and added on an autograph book. It came just a couple of days before we left.  Typically, only 5 business days on past ones.  

JCP same thing, had a warning on their website as to allowing 2 -3 extra days to process due to the flooding the south...perhaps the same thing for you?  

Still, an email update would be nice for you


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> I placed a small order 3 weeks before last trip and added on an autograph book. It came just a couple of days before we left.  Typically, only 5 business days on past ones.
> 
> JCP same thing, had a warning on their website as to allowing 2 -3 extra days to process due to the flooding the south...perhaps the same thing for you?
> 
> Still, an email update would be nice for you



When did the flooding start? I don't think there was a warning on the site.


----------



## kohlby

Mom2Stitch - How exciting!  You'll need to report back about HHN.  We've never done it before but there's a chance the timing could work out next year.  (We'll be there this year during that time but we will have kids with us who shouldn't do it).

Mac - Good luck with your son's surgery.  Good luck with the drive right now though.  My area has a high wind warning starting tomorrow morning so check wind problems too.  (But, I'd have to look at a map to see where Valdosta is located.  I did notice Atlanta looked fine).




I miss not having a countdown.  I can say I'll be in Orlando in 27 days or less but that's about it.  This is so different from my last very planned out trips.  This one even includes Disney and we're not very planned out.  I guess it will be a different type of trip - and I'm okay with that.  (Not that I ever planned Universal out much other than days.  But I planned Disney more and more every trip due to the beast of planning for Disney).  I would like to figure out which milkshake would be the best to try at Toothsome before we go though.  And make sure I get to finally ride the new and improved Hulk.  Hulk was closed on our last two trips so I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> When did the flooding start? I don't think there was a warning on the site.


That was a good 6 weeks ago. U should have ur stuff. I have seen a date listed for shipment on the limited shirt order description for the last one I checked that was a couple of weeks out.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> When did the flooding start? I don't think there was a warning on the site.


You have not heard of the flooding and rain?
I wouldn't be stuck where I am right now in Florida ...

Now there are tornado warnings out until 8 Friday morning


----------



## macraven

Never mind.. Lol
Different part of the country 

I'm just tired of weather right now


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> You have not heard of the flooding and rain?
> I wouldn't be stuck where I am right now in Florida ...
> 
> Now there are tornado warnings out until 8 Friday morning



I heard about them, I just don't remember when they started.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Mom2Stitch said:


> I got to see Kiss when I was only 9 years old! All of us kids in school would trade the bubblegum cards and one of the moms volunteered to chaperone us to the concert-she sat there with her hands over her ears through most of it .



I am officially jealous of you!!!! Although I was very much into the classic 80`s music of the day.......I adored groups like Kiss, Queen etc, I like most music..........but I was very aggrieved when mum declared I was too young........I really think older brother no1 just didn't want me tagging along.........probably!!!



keishashadow said:


> Worked on my MNSSHP costume today after  to see Haunted Mansion maid hats were going for $50 on etsy.  Ha, less than $10, a few pricked fingers and I'm good to go.  Now if the Disney store ever gets around to shipping DH's butler tshirt, I can cross that off my list.
> 
> Carole - I adore that picture haha.
> 
> Was supposed to go to Hershey park and caving but have concerns the rain might shift a bit west...up in the air for us.  One of the few weekends (holiday or not) that the mr will have a few days off.  At least we'll grab whatever family is milling about and head up to Labor Day festival on Sunday - circus, music, petting zoo, carnival, big flea market, food trucks & b-i-n-g-o.
> 
> I've seen 2 of their farewell tours with tween son



Jealous now of you too seeing Kiss.......lol.........glad you never went caving!!!! Worrying at the best of times.........have a great weekend with the family.........

We do need pics of the event with your outfits on..........



Dull and quite cool today.........supposed to be going to a cheese and wine event tonight.........I don't like most cheeses very much. Will see what we feel like later.........

Have a great Friday............


----------



## Mom2Stitch

kohlby said:


> Mom2Stitch - How exciting!  You'll need to report back about HHN.  We've never done it before but there's a chance the timing could work out next year.  (We'll be there this year during that time but we will have kids with us who shouldn't do it).
> 
> Mac - Good luck with your son's surgery.  Good luck with the drive right now though.  My area has a high wind warning starting tomorrow morning so check wind problems too.  (But, I'd have to look at a map to see where Valdosta is located.  I did notice Atlanta looked fine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss not having a countdown.  I can say I'll be in Orlando in 27 days or less but that's about it.  This is so different from my last very planned out trips.  This one even includes Disney and we're not very planned out.  I guess it will be a different type of trip - and I'm okay with that.  (Not that I ever planned Universal out much other than days.  But I planned Disney more and more every trip due to the beast of planning for Disney).  I would like to figure out which milkshake would be the best to try at Toothsome before we go though.  And make sure I get to finally ride the new and improved Hulk.  Hulk was closed on our last two trips so I'm really looking forward to that one.



kohlby- I'll be glad to report back on the decorations and props, but won't be attending the HHN either-it won't be started until after we are gone .  

@macraven  I'm so sorry you are stuck    good thoughts to you to get home safe and sound quickly. 

@schumigirl  I'm a gal from the 80's, music was what I lived for. Even now I can name most 80's songs and who sang them within hearing a few notes-I'd make some serious money on that old game show "Name that Tune", but only on 80's songs .  Loving the Minions!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

So the ticker below says 2 days until Universal, which is true, however we will be loading the car up and heading to Nashville, TN in the morning. This upcoming vacation was suppose to have been to WDW for 10 days, but knee surgery and other health issues kind of put a damper on that. Despite my determination, DH convinced me that it would be too hot and too much walking to attempt for that long. 

Then I managed to win tickets to see Garth Brooks at the Ryman Auditorium in Nashville on 9/8. It is a concert he is doing for Sirius XM to launch his own channel. So instead of losing airfare and just sitting at home we decided to give Universal a shot for a few days. We will fly out of Nashville for our Uni trip and then back for the concert. Needless to say I'm beyond excited about my upcoming week!

So today I'm going to do a little work (I'm lucky in that I work from home), some housework to tidy up, and still have to pack (I don't normally put that off so late).  Trying to stay focused is going to be challenging because once I get this close to a trip I have serious issues staying on task!


----------



## Lynne G

That is awesome Mom.  Always like it when a plan comes together.  Safe travels and enjoy.

Morning all.  Had to be the alarm again.  Boy is still not into that back to school swing.  Friday indeed.  Long weekend will see teens sleep to noon.  They are night owls.  They did not get that from me.

So, off to do errands, and buy the boy a big cup of coffee to wake him up.  I may try iced tea.  It is overcast and a shocking low temperature to start the second day of September.  No matter though, shorts and t shirts are still worn.  Muggy anyone?

Lots of news for our Jersey shore folks.  Nasty rip currants started yesterday.  Depending on how inland that storm comes, we may get rain, or much heavier rain on Sunday.  Stay safe Mac and all those homies already in the storms' path.  I hope you make it home soon Mac.



It is Friday y'all!  TGIF


----------



## macraven

Did you have knee surgery ?

Ouch!


Does take time to recover from that


Enjoy your double trip vacation 
Garth and the darkside


----------



## cam757

@macraven, had to go back several pages to catch up. Sounds like a nice ceremony for your parents, despite the rain. Hope you get home soon. Your September sounds like mine. Every weekend tied up. Prayers for your son having surgery and congrats to your son graduating.

@Mom2Stitch,  Sounds like a great trip coming up.  Glad you will miss the storm.


No big Labor Day plans here. Glad we did not plan anything now since Hermine will be blowing by tomorrow. Need to go out today to finish school shopping for DS. Hope everyone in Hermine's path stays safe and dry.


----------



## schumigirl

Mom2Stitch said:


> @schumigirl  I'm a gal from the 80's, music was what I lived for. Even now I can name most 80's songs and who sang them within hearing a few notes-I'd make some serious money on that old game show "Name that Tune", but only on 80's songs .  Loving the Minions!



That is me too!!! We could party together like its 1999 I'll bet you 

Soon as I hear the start I can name what it is and who sang it and when it came out in the charts........it completely drives my son nuts!!! We have an 80's radio station on in the car and at home constantly........love 80's music! And I try and explain to Kyle that way back then, music was so important to growing up.......especially as we had nothing like the internet  think that is hard for kids of today to imagine........lol......sound as if I'm 195!! But it was a different time.........music was so much fun and clothes were colourful and exciting! Dressing up as Madonna.......lol......well, we thought we did!

Such nostalgia..........I'm listening to Duran Duran's Rio cd right now.........and been told it's too loud.......

Enjoy Garth............



Off out when DH gets back today........got few things to pick up.......decided to give wine tasting a miss.......night in I think and drink our own wine..........


----------



## Mom2Stitch

macraven said:


> Did you have knee surgery ?
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> 
> Does take time to recover from that
> 
> 
> Enjoy your double trip vacation
> Garth and the darkside




Yep the scope surgery for torn meniscus and arthritis, but stronger every day. Feel so fortunate that I'm able to go. 

2016 has not been a good year for me and DH, heck it's not been a good year for a lot of the world I guess . I just really appreciate that I get to have this break away from real life for a bit.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

schumigirl said:


> That is me too!!! We could party together like its 1999 I'll bet you
> 
> Soon as I hear the start I can name what it is and who sang it and when it came out in the charts........it completely drives my son nuts!!! We have an 80's radio station on in the car and at home constantly........love 80's music! And I try and explain to Kyle that way back then, music was so important to growing up.......especially as we had nothing like the internet  think that is hard for kids of today to imagine........lol......sound as if I'm 195!! But it was a different time.........music was so much fun and clothes were colourful and exciting! Dressing up as Madonna.......lol......well, we thought we did!
> 
> Such nostalgia..........I'm listening to Duran Duran's Rio cd right now.........and been told it's too loud.......
> 
> Enjoy Garth............
> 
> 
> 
> Off out when DH gets back today........got few things to pick up.......decided to give wine tasting a miss.......night in I think and drink our own wine..........




OMG, that's so cool! We might be kindred spirits! You are so right, it was an awesome time to live in. I remember we would stay up all night watching MTV-you know when they had actual music videos! Heck that's where our culture came from, no facebook or twitter-you had to have MTV to know what was cool. Also dressed up like Madonna and Cyndi Lauper.  And I also have the 80's channel from SiriusXM in the car, bebopping all the way down the road. Love Duran Duran, had them and Bon Jovi posters all over my room. Good times....thanks for being 195 with me . 

Enjoy your night with the wine, sounds like a wonderful evening to me.


----------



## macraven

Mom2Stitch said:


> Yep the scope surgery for torn meniscus and arthritis, but stronger every day. Feel so fortunate that I'm able to go.
> 
> 2016 has not been a good year for me and DH, heck it's not been a good year for a lot of the world I guess . I just really appreciate that I get to have this break away from real life for a bit.


Meniscus is a nasty surgery to heal from
I tore mine in half some years back had surgery and pt took months

You will heal but will be sore for a good 6 months
But, You will be better and back to new
Feel strong soon and enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage @Mom2Stitch ...say hello to Garth for me 


Robo56 said:


> Tink thanks so much for all your help. Look forward to saying a big thank you in person


I was glad to give it to someone who needed it and happy we were successful in coordinating.  See you at the party


----------



## keishashadow

The 80's are over?  I still rock big hair 

Mac honestly, could the trip get any more challenging for you?  I'd be 

Hard to believe the MNSSHP is up & running.  Wonder if U has considered moving their's up a week.  Might be difficult to get scareactors to commit to that length

.





schumigirl said:


> Jealous now of you too seeing Kiss.......lol.........glad you never went caving!!!! Worrying at the best of times.........have a great weekend with the family.........
> 
> We do need pics of the event with your outfits on..........
> ............



Aw, do we have to wear clothes?  Was going for scary

We had settled upon just doing the caving, then driving up to Erie for beach, skipping Hershey.   I managed to get a piece of lace stuck on inside of eye lid that scratched my eye.   Look like a one-eyed monster right now, but at least got the metallic thread out   After tossing & turning most of night woke up the mr to play doctor.  Dawned on me a bit too late that having a man half asleep coming at my eyeball with a q-tip might be a bad idea.  He did well, even went and got me an ice bag afterwards.  I"m downing pots of coffee, chocolate stash might get attacked next...I'm told it has caffeine in it


----------



## schumigirl

Mom2Stitch said:


> OMG, that's so cool! We might be kindred spirits! You are so right, it was an awesome time to live in. I remember we would stay up all night watching MTV-you know when they had actual music videos! Heck that's where our culture came from, no facebook or twitter-you had to have MTV to know what was cool. Also dressed up like Madonna and Cyndi Lauper.  And I also have the 80's channel from SiriusXM in the car, bebopping all the way down the road. Love Duran Duran, had them and Bon Jovi posters all over my room. Good times....thanks for being 195 with me .
> 
> Enjoy your night with the wine, sounds like a wonderful evening to me.



Kindred spirits........like that one, I drove my parents mad with posters on the walls of my room.......but, you had to.........yep, not a bad way to spend a Friday night........safe travels to you..........



tink1957 said:


> I was glad to give it to someone who needed it and happy we were successful in coordinating.  See you at the party



Glad you could get that done Vicki...........nice to be able to share........



keishashadow said:


> The 80's are over?  I still rock big hair
> 
> Mac honestly, could the trip get any more challenging for you?  I'd be
> 
> Hard to believe the MNSSHP is up & running.  Wonder if U has considered moving their's up a week.  Might be difficult to get scareactors to commit to that length
> 
> .
> 
> Aw, do we have to wear clothes?  Was going for scary
> 
> We had settled upon just doing the caving, then driving up to Erie for beach, skipping Hershey.   I managed to get a piece of lace stuck on inside of eye lid that scratched my eye.   Look like a one-eyed monster right now, but at least got the metallic thread out   After tossing & turning most of night woke up the mr to play doctor.  Dawned on me a bit too late that having a man half asleep coming at my eyeball with a q-tip might be a bad idea.  He did well, even went and got me an ice bag afterwards.  I"m downing pots of coffee, chocolate stash might get attacked next...I'm told it has caffeine in it



The 80's will never be over...........such a fun decade!!! I still aspire to marry Phil Oakey of the Human League and of course Gorgeous George Michael........not much chance there! Not that I'd swap my husband for anyone of course.............

Maybe clothes is a good idea after all....although sounds like you're having a nightmare right now.........sounds awful!!!

Is your eye better today? You did make me laugh though with that post........lol........visions of your mister aiming for your eye half asleep........really not funny...........but the other side of me sees the humour there........the mister did well though......eyes are so sensitive! So, hope it's better today........yep, chocolate or wine soothes everything (always wine for me) 



Had a lovely Friday night..........oodles of wine, snacks and Harry Potter and the Philosphers Stone........the first one is so innocent and not as dark as the later ones..........those first glimpses of Hogwarts are unforgettable........and of course the inimitable Alan Rickman..............what a star.

Enjoy the rest of your Friday........bed here in around an hour or so.............


----------



## keishashadow

Really going to miss watching Alan Rickman in future films.

Since high school & to this day, my #1 singer crush is still Mick Jagger.  May not be the most handsome man on the planet but the way he dances to this day throughout a concert. Let's just say he has, ahem, endurance _not to mention buckets of $
_
Found old eye Rx, numbing properties - yea - don't feel a thing now lol.  Yes, it was difficult not to laugh about it.  Tried to be quiet. God forbid my youngest would hear a ruckus in middle of night & walk in upon that sight, would think us bonkers for sure.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Thank you Keisha, schumi, Lynne, robo, monyK, homies
> 
> Yes a lot of rain today from the skies and my eyes
> 
> 4 in the honor guard and the lone trumpeter did Taps in heavy rain
> 
> Not sure where the storm will hit now
> I am in Gainesville tonight  and heard Ga is in line for heavy rain
> 75 does not seem to be good on Friday
> 
> I have no idea of when I can return home as brother now needs me
> 
> Internet here spotty now but will be back later when connection is better
> 
> Yes I did want rain but I meant for the area over my house and not here


 big hugs Mac


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm caught up reaing... I think.  Happy Birthdays! and happy countdowns all around!

This week has been WILD! My tiny Timex dog (Tod the Pomeranian) was bit or stung by something and with in a 2 hour time span he went from itching his face (me thinking it was just his normal scratches) to swelling up to about half a golf ball size, to bursting right before my eyes. Litterally splitting open! The vet saw him the next morning and because he's so small he wanted to wait until he had 2 days antibiotics then he sedated him and did his dental (which he needed) and also checking the whole face thing. When he shaved the hair back the thing on his face was HUGE. He could stick his finger tip in and the opening was this freakishly clean, straight line. Sooo... my 6 lb fluffball had 2 staples in his cheek and required several teeth pulled. While we know his dental issues are not the cause of the cheek issue, we still have no clue what bit/stung him.


----------



## kohlby

Mom2Stitch said:


> OMG, that's so cool! We might be kindred spirits! You are so right, it was an awesome time to live in. I remember we would stay up all night watching MTV-you know when they had actual music videos! Heck that's where our culture came from, no facebook or twitter-you had to have MTV to know what was cool. Also dressed up like Madonna and Cyndi Lauper.  And I also have the 80's channel from SiriusXM in the car, bebopping all the way down the road. Love Duran Duran, had them and Bon Jovi posters all over my room. Good times....thanks for being 195 with me .
> 
> Enjoy your night with the wine, sounds like a wonderful evening to me.


Count me in too.  My kids can hear a song and instantly know if it's 80's.  They complain about most of them but deep down, I think they like those songs too.  I'm just glad radio stations call it 80's music and not something that would make me feel old.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> KI still aspire to marry Phil Oakey of the Human League and of course Gorgeous George Michael........not much chance there! Not that I'd swap my husband for anyone of course.............
> 
> ....



I still remember the day my friends and I found out our chances of marrying George Michael were indeed zero.  But, but, that butt.    It was a sad day for us.


----------



## tinydancer09

My 80s station is my favorite for road trips with friends. We love it. 

and WOW. Calling @pcstang, how close are you to tally? 
Maybe you won't have power for a while. 
All other in Florida. ROLL CALL! 

Last couple of days have been a little nuts for us. We've been on a roller coaster ride and not the good kind. The rock wall breached at high tide Wednesday and it turned into a hurricane expected to reach 80+ instead of 75. We sent people home. 5 chose to stay in houses that were in no risk areas. It was too close to call with the forecast tracking going back and forth.
All was well down at the coast. They barely saw anything. It's hard to be in charge of the well being of others. I can do my own storm preparedness all day, but the safety of others?  

Back in GA.. as soon as it hit land it started going north. We were in it for about 7 hours. Around 11:30 I moved to my window watching the windows. 30-40mph Sustained winds with gusts up to 70/80MPH have been recorded in our town. It started at around 11:30ish and I went to bed at 5 with it still going. My brother went down at 6AM it was still going.. and my sister said it was still decently gusty at 6:45 when she took the dog out. Over 21,000 accounts in my area lost power. Over 130,000 accounts within the greater Tallahassee area. They're saying it could be up to a week before Tally is fully restored. Trees everywhere. I've heard of very few injuries up this way. And we were on the good side. Tally got it worse than us.... and anyone to the east of the storm got it WAY worse. 

Hope all up north are prepared.  

@macraven  I hope  you're okay whereever you are down there. I was watching those feeder bands move through yesterday and they were NOT friendly. The storm was also not kind to Valdosta which houses 175. I'm sure they got that cleared pretty quickly on the interstate though. 

It's been 11 years since the last land falling hurricane.... and that one was a minimal one! On a personal note it was another day in the life of a Floridian/South Georgian. On a business note... I need a glass of wine.

Anyways. College Football for me starts tomorrow! Hope all else are well... I'm a little woozy from lack of sleep. Good night everyone!


----------



## pcstang

I'm a hour a 15 minutes west of tally in the SE corner of AL. We didn't get a drop of rain or wind. I was hoping all your renters were ok. We got lucky but I could use some rain...FSU plays Monday night! I think you have your days mixed up! Lol


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Mom2Stitch

@SharkyGoddess  sounds scary, poor little guy. It's hard when the fur babies are sick/injured, they don't understand what's going on. Prayers he's well soon.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Really going to miss watching Alan Rickman in future films.
> 
> Since high school & to this day, my #1 singer crush is still Mick Jagger.  May not be the most handsome man on the planet but the way he dances to this day throughout a concert. Let's just say he has, ahem, endurance _not to mention buckets of $
> _
> Found old eye Rx, numbing properties - yea - don't feel a thing now lol.  Yes, it was difficult not to laugh about it.  Tried to be quiet. God forbid my youngest would hear a ruckus in middle of night & walk in upon that sight, would think us bonkers for sure.



Everyone who has met Mick Jagger always have good things to say about him, and that he has "something" about him.........crushes aren't always obvious to others though........some of mine always cause a double take.......lol

lol......now I`m laughing at junior walking in on that scene!!!!



kohlby said:


> I still remember the day my friends and I found out our chances of marrying George Michael were indeed zero.  But, but, that butt.    It was a sad day for us.



I always wonder how we didn't know!!!!!! Looking back on the videos now, it was so obvious!! I think we were so much more naïve than teens are today..........



Grey, dull and cool today. Feels downright chilly actually..........ready for some sunshine and heat..........today, going out for some gardening stuff.......always a joy on a Saturday afternoon. Will watch qualifying from Italian GP first though....

Chinese takeout tonight I think.........

11 sleeps...........well, 12 till we fly!

Have a good Saturday........


----------



## Monykalyn

kohlby said:


> Count me in too.  My kids can hear a song and instantly know if it's 80's.  They complain about most of them but deep down, I think they like those songs too.  I'm just glad radio stations call it 80's music and not something that would make me feel old.


Ha-my kids know some of my '80's music better than me! The marching band even plays some songs during games-1st time I heard the songs I told my kid those were MY songs and that they had their own era of music. To which she replied-todays music all sounds the same-80's were much better.
@SharkyGoddess hope the lil guy is feeling better now! poor doggie

got the college kid last night - think we are heading to lake today and tonight, home Sunday evening so we can relax before driving the kid back to school. Her brother was so excited to his sister he literally shoved me aside to get to her LOL. DD is holding her chicken right now so all is well


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sharky, I hope your little fur baby is feeling better soon.  Poor dog.  My lab was allergic to grass pollen, so she had red eyes and hives all over when it was that time of year.  Maybe your guy was allergic to a spider bite or bee/wasp sting?

Overcast day, and maybe some rain on Monday as they think the storm will hang around just offshore.  Some are saying it could be another Sandy for our shore.  I hope not.  

Enjoy this Saturday and stay dry and safe all you homies in the storm's path.


----------



## keishashadow

Vain enough to not want to go out of house without a bit of eye makeup. Probably not a good idea with eye still bit of oozey mess.  Don't wear much makeup but unless I have at least a smokey eye, feel quite nakie.  

TD - eek, had thought u might be far enough west to skip the mess.  Can't believe you'd have to send people home...as in I'd have high-tailed it out already!  Do your peeps buy rental/storm insurance of the type that reimburses them if a declared storm is predicted? 



SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm caught up reaing... I think.  Happy Birthdays! and happy countdowns all around!
> 
> This week has been WILD! My tiny Timex dog (Tod the Pomeranian) was bit or stung by something and with in a 2 hour time span he went from itching his face (me thinking it was just his normal scratches) to swelling up to about half a golf ball size, to bursting right before my eyes. Litterally splitting open! The vet saw him the next morning and because he's so small he wanted to wait until he had 2 days antibiotics then he sedated him and did his dental (which he needed) and also checking the whole face thing. When he shaved the hair back the thing on his face was HUGE. He could stick his finger tip in and the opening was this freakishly clean, straight line. Sooo... my 6 lb fluffball had 2 staples in his cheek and required several teeth pulled. While we know his dental issues are not the cause of the cheek issue, we still have no clue what bit/stung him.



Was he wandering around in your yard?  Wondering if perhaps a snake or other varmit vs allergic reaction.  We're near woods and get our share of creepy crawlies.  Our pooch goes after them when she sees them, has thick double coat of fur but now & again they 'strike home'.  Have done of our share of visits to vet as the bites tend to get infected easily.  Anyway, hope your little furballl is doing better now



kohlby said:


> I still remember the day my friends and I found out our chances of marrying George Michael were indeed zero.  But, but, that butt.    It was a sad day for us.



Butt, butt...yes, the announcement got so much press.  Nice that times have changed to point where those in public eye don't have to fear being themselves.


----------



## macraven

Home late last night and will reply more to all when I am on my iMac 

But for now I missed all the homies here very much!

TinyD hope you are safe now and let us know more when you can

A mess leaving late yesterday from Gainesville 
Workers were out to remove fallen palm trees at brothers apt complex 
It stormed all thursdY night to early morning Friday 

Windy And rain on my 75 drive
Valdosta and Macon had road issues
Could see fallen trees and branches

Driving in the wind was something I dreaded 

Home now and today I get the luggage out of the car 

Later homies


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad to hear you


macraven said:


> Home late last night and will reply more to all when I am on my iMac
> 
> But for now I missed all the homies here very much!
> 
> TinyD hope you are safe now and let us know more when you can
> 
> A mess leaving late yesterday from Gainesville
> Workers were out to remove fallen palm trees at brothers apt complex
> It stormed all thursdY night to early morning Friday
> 
> Windy And rain on my 75 drive
> Valdosta and Macon had road issues
> Could see fallen trees and branches
> 
> Driving in the wind was something I dreaded
> 
> Home now and today I get the luggage out of the car
> 
> Later homies


Glad you are home safe Mac! My DDS friend in central Florida college is still without power. She's having a blast though.  Ahh youth!


----------



## macraven

One thing upsetting was no tv of Internet At times down there due to weather


----------



## tink1957

Glad our mac is back safe and sound...youse was missed 

@SharkeyGoddess try looking up wolf worm on Google and see if that sounds like what your pup had...nasty things that hatch on pets...I had a dog and cat that got one...not for the faint of heart.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> One thing upsetting was no tv of Internet At times down there due to weather



Lol.......yep, that's never fun!!!

Glad you're home safe............



Had the laziest day ever today..........did absolutely nothing except have a 2 hour snooze.........lol.......it was fabulous! Can't remember last time I slept so long during the day! 

It's so dark, rainy and miserable outside so, was quite cosy.........ordering Chinese food soon........think dh going to pick it up as it's quicker than delivery to us.......

Then movie night.........thinking about watching The Conjuring or something else scary........like a good scare! 

Enjoy rest of your weekend.........


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> All other in Florida. ROLL CALL!



It bypassed our area. We have had a couple of thunderstorms with some wind but it has been sunny last couple of days.

Lynne I think I remember reading that you were supposed to be celebrating birthdays this weekend.


 

Mac glad to hear you made it home safely


----------



## Robo56

Schumi I will send you some sun 
 
Here's a pic of hubbys cactus. I think they are called queens of the night. The blooms open at night then close in the morning. Was able to catch the blooms before they closed. 

Had some visitors


----------



## mcjw2011

We had some rain and a bit of wind up here in the Raleigh-Durham area. The power went out, but came back on barely two hours after.

Thoughts for those injured, incapacitated or without power down in the Georgia/Florida areas.


----------



## Robo56

Tinyd glad to hear you are all ok.


----------



## macraven

and  mcjw2011

Your kind thoughts are appreciated!



And now that you posted here, we expect you to stay with us now

Once you post in our family chat thread, you are a redhead like us

We love newbies and enjoy adding to our family here


----------



## macraven

TinyD is being paged
Check in please

Are you still having rain?


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi I will send you some sun
> View attachment 191906
> Here's a pic of hubbys cactus. I think they are called queens of the night. The blooms open at night then close in the morning. Was able to catch the blooms before they closed.



Appreciate the sun thoughts...........it's still bouncing down........don't need to worry about watering the new trees.......lol........just worry about flooding now.........our pond sometimes floods, but touch wood the drainage works just fine! But, it hasn't stopped raining all day..........

Nice plant Robo..........glad your weather has been OK for you............


Chinese was lovely......really enjoyed it! Now about to watch The Conjuring...........love that movie! 

Hello to mcjw2011............


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Oh Sharky, I hope your little fur baby is feeling better soon.  Poor dog.  My lab was allergic to grass pollen, so she had red eyes and hives all over when it was that time of year.  Maybe your guy was allergic to a spider bite or bee/wasp sting?
> 
> Overcast day, and maybe some rain on Monday as they think the storm will hang around just offshore.  Some are saying it could be another Sandy for our shore.  I hope not.
> 
> Enjoy this Saturday and stay dry and safe all you homies in the storm's path.


Thanks Lynne! He's bouncing back, thankfully.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> Was he wandering around in your yard? Wondering if perhaps a snake or other varmit vs allergic reaction. We're near woods and get our share of creepy crawlies. Our pooch goes after them when she sees them, has thick double coat of fur but now & again they 'strike home'. Have done of our share of visits to vet as the bites tend to get infected easily. Anyway, hope your little furballl is doing better now


He was, and I'm thinking wasp or recluse based on how fast the swelling was. We're in the city so thankfully no poisonous snakes (or at least highly unlikely).


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Glad our mac is back safe and sound...youse was missed
> 
> @SharkeyGoddess try looking up wolf worm on Google and see if that sounds like what your pup had...nasty things that hatch on pets...I had a dog and cat that got one...not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend


Never heard of them! I'll google the evil things!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Home late last night and will reply more to all when I am on my iMac
> 
> But for now I missed all the homies here very much!
> 
> TinyD hope you are safe now and let us know more when you can
> 
> A mess leaving late yesterday from Gainesville
> Workers were out to remove fallen palm trees at brothers apt complex
> It stormed all thursdY night to early morning Friday
> 
> Windy And rain on my 75 drive
> Valdosta and Macon had road issues
> Could see fallen trees and branches
> 
> Driving in the wind was something I dreaded
> 
> Home now and today I get the luggage out of the car
> 
> Later homies


Glad you're home safe Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Never heard of them! I'll google the evil things!



You're braver than me.........I read wolf worm and thought I don't want to know about that! 

Glad your dog is doing better...........not nice.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Sharky
Hope doggie improves each day


Schumi.....
Hope your newly planted trees did not wash away with all the rain you received


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi.....
> Hope your newly planted trees did not wash away with all the rain you received



Yep, they should be fine I think.........we have something around them to hold them up till they grow a bit........but they certainly won't be thirsty..........

Are you all settled back home now? Always nice to get back into your own bed..........


----------



## macraven

I'm home and someday will be settled in here

Still have two rooms of boxes to sort out
Hahahaha 

Sleeping in my bed is the highlight of returning home

Stayed at brothers plAce and he doesn't have a couch so I did all my nights there sleeping on the floor


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Glad our mac is back safe and sound...youse was missed
> 
> @SharkeyGoddess try looking up wolf worm on Google and see if that sounds like what your pup had...nasty things that hatch on pets...I had a dog and cat that got one...not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend



eeeewwww.... We never saw anything, other than the sudden swelling and subsequent pop. He was in my lap, but facing the other way, so maybe I missed something popping out?  *shudders*


----------



## Lynne G

Eww, worms? What ever little shark doggie got, I am glad to hear he is feeling better.  

Mac, glad to hear you made it safe and are home.  Agreed, I always like sleeping in my own bed, well also using my own pot too.  Hope you were not so waterlogged.

Cool night, but a pink enough sunset, we should have a nice enough day tomorrow.  It was nice enough today, almost cool enough for a jacket.  Some of the stores felt cold from the AC running.  Glad mine is not running nonstop these last couple of day.

 

With that, college ball is generally the only good thing on TV.  I am chilling.  Night all.


----------



## buckeev

Did y'all homeez enjoy our little "gift" from the Gulf?

Mac.. you High-n-Dry...and recoupped yet?


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Did y'all homeez enjoy our little "gift" from the Gulf?
> 
> Mac.. you High-n-Dry...and recoupped yet?




Yes and no
It rained a lot during the funeral so you could not tell if it was rain or tears on my face

And the gift of all that rain/storms allowed me to stay in Florida longer

Granted that time was spent in an apartment which seemed like a good vacation for me

No cooking or cleaning on my part 
Lol

Now that I am home back to life
and cooking and cleaning begins Monday for me

Did kfc take out tonight 
Thinking tomorrow's food will be fast food

As long as I have a cc, will be using it
Lol


Good to see you homie
Wish you were going to the darkside this October


----------



## Monykalyn

How we needed the night- MIL new villa has a hot tub. Great day here- enjoying it now as our farmer friend said almanac and the elders said we are in for a baaad winter.  
Hope those with the storm path are safe and dry!

We had an earthquake here this am apparently- I slept they it but DH felt it.


----------



## macraven

Earthquake as in the movie?

Now that would be kewl.....

Kind of like a vibrating bed 
Like being on a coaster ride in the park


----------



## RAPstar

I was asleep and felt no earthquake lol


----------



## macraven

Though it happened in Oklahoma 

I need to google it


I google everything


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I'm a hour a 15 minutes west of tally in the SE corner of AL. We didn't get a drop of rain or wind. I was hoping all your renters were ok. We got lucky but I could use some rain...FSU plays Monday night! I think you have your days mixed up! Lol


Go Dawgs man. 

And I'm glad to hear! I was thinking you were much closer to Tally. 


keishashadow said:


> Vain enough to not want to go out of house without a bit of eye makeup. Probably not a good idea with eye still bit of oozey mess.  Don't wear much makeup but unless I have at least a smokey eye, feel quite nakie.
> 
> TD - eek, had thought u might be far enough west to skip the mess.  Can't believe you'd have to send people home...as in I'd have high-tailed it out already!  Do your peeps buy rental/storm insurance of the type that reimburses them if a declared storm is predicted?


They can... but they don't most of the time. We only refund when we tell them to leave or in the event of evacuations. There were only voluntary, but we didn't want to get stuck with a bunch of people who weren't prepared to be stuck you know? It was really in their best interest. You never know if the guests have health issues, went and got preparations, know that the water and electricity can be off for days and days and no way to get out..... I can only imagine if it went the opposite. Not send them home and then it hit us? Yikes. We're refunding the people that left for the 2-3 days they missed due to storm. 

Also on the eye... I get styes every so often and I feel the same way... I put mascara on even though I shouldnt and will put eyeliner on everything except directly around the stye... Unless it's really bad then I just deal with it. "Are you feeling okay you look washed out." "No this is just my natural face thanks." lol


macraven said:


> Home late last night and will reply more to all when I am on my iMac
> 
> But for now I missed all the homies here very much!
> 
> TinyD hope you are safe now and let us know more when you can
> 
> A mess leaving late yesterday from Gainesville
> Workers were out to remove fallen palm trees at brothers apt complex
> It stormed all thursdY night to early morning Friday
> 
> Windy And rain on my 75 drive
> Valdosta and Macon had road issues
> Could see fallen trees and branches
> 
> Driving in the wind was something I dreaded
> 
> Home now and today I get the luggage out of the car
> 
> Later homies


Lots of people have roof damage and cars totaled in Valdosta. Didn't know Macon had issues though. 
What more you wanna know about the storm. I could talk about it for days , but I won't. 
Hoping that's the most excitement we get this year. Glad you made it home!!! Been worried about you driving around down there as I didn't know for sure where you were.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD is being paged
> Check in please
> 
> Are you still having rain?


No we're done. We were done around 10AM yesterday. There were some scattered storms today, but nothing to do with tropical. 
Can you guys see this link? Thomasville is marked. We're the square with a smoke stack and I'm just above the middle. 




That last section that went through valdosta, the stuff with the red and the yellow that covered all of lowndes county is what got them. Got some messages from a friend that night saying they could hear trees dropping like flies. around 4-5 AM.


----------



## kohlby

Glad you made it back safely Mac.  Enjoy your bed tonight.

We only had rain at my house - lots of rain.  (I'm a little east of Augusta, GA).   We never had high winds or tornados or anything other than rain and a little breeze.  I lost power for a bit anyway though.  We were on the west side of the storm and I had read the east side was far worse.  The rain did a good job of cooling things down - I was able to open my windows this morning for the first time in many, many months.  It was cool enough for a few hours.  We needed ac on by noon, but it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## tinydancer09

buckeev said:


> Did y'all homeez enjoy our little "gift" from the Gulf?
> 
> Mac.. you High-n-Dry...and recoupped yet?


You're so funny. The rain was actually nice though. I know the peanut farmers are thankful! (maybe not for the wind though.)


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Though it happened in Oklahoma
> 
> I need to google it
> 
> 
> I google everything


yes OK. 


kohlby said:


> Glad you made it back safely Mac.  Enjoy your bed tonight.
> 
> We only had rain at my house - lots of rain.  (I'm a little east of Augusta, GA).   We never had high winds or tornados or anything other than rain and a little breeze.  I lost power for a bit anyway though.  We were on the west side of the storm and I had read the east side was far worse.  The rain did a good job of cooling things down - I was able to open my windows this morning for the first time in many, many months.  It was cool enough for a few hours.  We needed ac on by noon, but it was nice while it lasted.


I was thinking the same thing. We haven't seen 90 since the hurricane. Think they come back tomorrow though.

The first day of my birthday trip is on my 15 day forecast!!! Looks like 86! As long as it's below 90 I'm happy. 90 and above becomes a little brutal. 
My sister texted me this morning and said 2 WEEKS 2 WEEKS 2 WEEKS!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just checking in to see how everyone north of us and on the west coast made out from the hurricane. Hope everyone is ok. 
Glad to see Mac made it home safely. 
Everyone enjoy their weekend.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hey TinyD! Glad to see you're ok!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> How we needed the night- MIL new villa has a hot tub. Great day here- enjoying it now as our farmer friend said almanac and the elders said we are in for a baaad winter.
> Hope those with the storm path are safe and dry!
> 
> We had an earthquake here this am apparently- I slept they it but DH felt it.



Nice pic!!! Yes, heard about the earthquake.......wow!! Glad it wasn't too bad and you slept through it.



macraven said:


> Though it happened in Oklahoma
> 
> I need to google it
> 
> 
> I google everything



Google knows everything.........if Google doesn't know it.......it doesn't exist.......  We know a few people who have that nickname as they do think they know it all........



kohlby said:


> Glad you made it back safely Mac.  Enjoy your bed tonight.
> 
> We only had rain at my house - lots of rain.  (I'm a little east of Augusta, GA).   We never had high winds or tornados or anything other than rain and a little breeze.  I lost power for a bit anyway though.  We were on the west side of the storm and I had read the east side was far worse.  The rain did a good job of cooling things down - I was able to open my windows this morning for the first time in many, many months.  It was cool enough for a few hours.  We needed ac on by noon, but it was nice while it lasted.



Glad you avoided most of the bad stuff.......think we had everyone`s rain yesterday........



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone north of us and on the west coast made out from the hurricane. Hope everyone is ok.
> Glad to see Mac made it home safely.
> Everyone enjoy their weekend.



Nice to see you mrs bluer........hope you`re all doing ok and have a lovely weekend too........



Rain has finally stopped, but it`s cool and still a bit miserable. Got few bits of shopping to get then Italian GP on tv..........wish I was there as we love that circuit..........

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## macraven

It rained everywhere the past week except where I live

Back to watering again now that I am home

Have a busy week ahead and no rush to handle what needs to be done

I love to have a simple life so I could waste my time
One of the advantages of not working 

Lol

Schumi, I loved your two minionions! 
So cute!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It rained everywhere the past week except where I live
> 
> Back to watering again now that I am home
> 
> Have a busy week ahead and no rush to handle what needs to be done
> 
> I love to have a simple life so I could waste my time
> One of the advantages of not working
> 
> Lol
> 
> Schumi, I loved your two minionions!
> So cute!!!





I love having the easy life too.........I wouldn't have time to work! Even if I wanted to.......


I think we have a little bit of sunshine trying to break through........sea is still grey though........just glad the rain has stopped finally. 

Trying to decide what to have for lunch.......boys have already had big monster stuffed sandwiches with French bread I bought.......not for me.......will have a mooch and see what I fancy.........


----------



## tink1957

Go Dawgs tinyD!!! I knew I liked you for more than one reason

It's nice and cool here in the garden center today...I'll enjoy it while I can.

Love the pup Carole...it reminds me of my Sasha, her pool got a leak in it and I haven't bothered to get a new one since the really hot weather is over.

Have a happy Sunday everyone


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Go Dawgs tinyD!!! I knew I liked you for more than one reason
> 
> It's nice and cool here in the garden center today...I'll enjoy it while I can.
> 
> Love the pup Carole...it reminds me of my Sasha, her pool got a leak in it and I haven't bothered to get a new one since the really hot weather is over.
> 
> Have a happy Sunday everyone


I'm liking the start with Kirby. I loved Kirby at Alabama and I'm pretty sure I'm going to love him here.
Don't get me wrong.. I also loved Richy, but I think Kriby is going to do some great things!
Also, Chubb... such a beast!!! 
Worried about Lamberts future. Thinking eason might swoop in and take it form him. 
Though, nothing wrong with some friendly competition! Makes them both better players I think.


----------



## macraven

I need a translator 
Lol


(But still a cardinal fan when it comes to baseball )


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Though it happened in Oklahoma
> 
> I need to google it
> 
> 
> I google everything


Epicenter in OK-felt in 6 states.  DH said it rattled windows and tv cabinet.

On the boat for a bit today-tubing, went early before lake got to rough from all the monster boat wakes. Kids and I still managed to hit a massive wake that threw us 15' in the air.  DH tried to avoid it (he was driving the boat) but the other guy decided to turn after DH had already started his turn- so we went flying. Landed back on tube (really a large raft with seats and handles).  But I'm gonna feel it tomorrow not to mention bruises. On way home now- will stop at Steak and shake for an ice cream treat about 1/2way home. 
And my styling lol dude

Happy weekend all!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> I need a translator
> Lol
> 
> 
> (But still a cardinal fan when it comes to baseball )


If you're going to live in GA mac, you need to pick a college football team to root for...most people with good taste like the GA Bulldogs but some poor souls like GA Tech, Auburn or the team of the moment Alabama...we all like to tease each other and have healthy debates on who's got the best team...all in good fun.

TinyD...I'm really liking the looks of the new and improved Dawgs and I think Kirby has something going with the switching out of QBs...keeps the other team guessing.

I'm actually off on labor day for once so the plan for tonight is Big Brother, ftwd and wicked mango ale good times to all


----------



## macraven

I asked mr Mac about those teams and he said I have to root/support Ohio Buckeyes


----------



## Robo56

Thought I might as well get in on the ball talk. My hubby roots for Illini, Indiana and Notre Dame.

Notre Dame is playing this evening.

Of course cannot forget the NFL and 1986 when my fav team the Bears won the Super Bowl. My grandson is named after Sweetness (Payton).


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> most people with good taste like the GA Bulldogs but some poor souls like GA Tech, Auburn or the team of the moment Alabama.



Yep, folks in Georgia do like their Dawgs. Have family there and they are serious fans.


----------



## Robo56

Tink ordered the MNSSHP tickets on Wednesday and received them in the mail on Friday. Also
I saw our wrist bands had shipped. My sister and niece are so excited about MNSSHP.  Niece is going to dress as Sally. Thank you again for the help in making the trip to Disney extra special.


----------



## macraven

Super bowl shuffle

Sweet year that was

I won a Football pool on that game 

Got 3/4 of it


----------



## macraven

I r


Robo56 said:


> Tink ordered the MNSSHP tickets on Wednesday and received them in the mail on Friday. Also
> I saw our wrist bands had shipped. My sister and niece are so excited about MNSSHP.  Niece is going to dress as Sally. Thank you again for the help in making the trip to Disney extra special.


i received my magic bands Friday


Saw the box when I came home that nighf


----------



## Lynne G

Mickey said he shipped my band.  Waiting.

Beautiful day.  Apparently, so far, storm is not going to be a washout for us tomorrow either.  Down the shore, they are still worried about tonight and tomorrow morning's high tide causing flooding.  Some are saying extensive flooding.  I hope the storm stays even further out to sea, and no storm surge with the high tides.  Surfers said, no fun waves, just waves churning like a washing machine.  No one allowed in the water as of late this morning.  I do not know why you would even think about swimming given the rip tide and angry waves.

Buggy night, and neighbors are setting off fireworks.  Pretty colors in the sky, but noisy.

Enjoy the upcoming Labor Day all.

Ball game on, so later.


----------



## macraven

Watching fear the dead

One of the better episodes tonight

Hot day here
90


----------



## macraven

Lynne what color did you choose for the Mickey band?


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi homies.  Goodness I post so seldom when not planning a trip!  I am finally doing so again,  but for 2018.  Just read Gina's May trip report and looking forward to her October TR.  Why?  Because I am having trouble filling up 15 Days in Orlando.  You guys are just who I need.  

I am no longer a newlywed since today is my first anniversary.  I happily relinquish the honeymoon suite in this illustrious thread to whomever is more worthy.  

I posted my dilemma in the WDW Theme Park Attractions and Strategies board already but here goes.  DH recently requested a shorter WDW stay,  a longer US/IOA stay and only one day at Sea World.  I have 2 to 4 days unplanned. No hotel, park or anything.  He doesn't want to rent a car.

Suggestions that resonate are behind the scenes tours at any park,  the new Vocano Bay,  Discovery Cove and more HHN activities instead of a one night party attendance which is planned for late October with Express.

And thanks for your TR @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina


----------



## macraven

I'll think of what I do.....
I hit the parks of course, do a day for only water rides, take one day out just to take pictures of hotels, parks, city walk and all the walking paths 

Try to get picked for surveys, catch some sitting around different pools a day, take in mini golf and an evening movie, do day tours UTH, do 5 nights of Hhn and then sleep in the next morning, do meet ups with homies from the Dis, visit with TM I know, BMG show, hit the gift shops at the hotels, do hit the parades and shows in the park and just hang out relaxing in my room

I stay at the motherland for 6 days and then switch to the darkside for 17 days

Usually I'm rushing on the last park day of catching up on last minute things in the park before I head to the airport


Can say that I totally relax when at the darkside and take my time for a leisurely stay

I don't live by the clock and sleep anytime I want to


----------



## kohlby

My mickey bands came yesterday!  Our last trip was all off-site so this is our first time with them.  I have a feeling 3 out of 5 of us are going to get annoyed having something around our wrist though.

I don't understand why people care so much about college sports down here.  It's so much different from where I grew up - where they rooted for professional teams instead.  I've been down here on the SC/GA border for nearly 20 years and I'm still not used to it.  

agavegirl - Will you have any kids with you?  And if so, what ages?


----------



## agavegirl1

Tentative plan is six nights at PORS followed by six nights at HRH with taxi ride.  We then have 3 nights and potentially 4 days unaccounted for.  DH wants to cut another day off WDW leaving us with even more non Disney days.  We will do our 1 Sea World day from our HRH stay but maybe do a HHN night.  HRH is not a cheap hotel, even with my various discounts.  He has never stayed there and prefers Portofino over Royal Pacific so we shall see.

I am a relative newby to HHN.  Is there some kind of more than one day pass that is cheaper?  I know you guys do tours.  DH would love that.  Private group or whatever He would be all for it.  I would love to meet some people from the "dark side" but DH likes to travel closest to Halloween and you guys seem to be done with the fun by then.  We are from the Midwest and try to enjoy our seasons within their normal time frame such as no Christmas decor until after Thanksgiving.  Last time we did HHN was Oct. 30th 2014.  That was close enough to the actual holiday.

Love to do a meet up.  It is over two years away.  I am the planner.  Still need some ideas for the "missing days". 

Thanks Mac for getting me started.


----------



## macraven

What are your dates?


----------



## agavegirl1

All kids are adults and not on this trip @kohlby .


----------



## kohlby

Okay - then I agree to do HHN.  I've never done it but that's because we always have kids too young to go with us.

I like mac's idea of taking it easy too.

We really liked BMG - though that will just take a couple hours.

How many Disney park days do you have?  Look up all the offerings at Epcot's Food & Wine going on this year to give you an idea.  There's a lot worth checking out at F&W.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thinking  5 WDW days. DH is only interested in what is new and a few old favorites. We will have hoppers.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I asked mr Mac about those teams and he said I have to root/support Ohio Buckeyes


My dad's a buckeye. They're not all bad


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Love the pup Carole...it reminds me of my Sasha, her pool got a leak in it and I haven't bothered to get a new one since the really hot weather is over.



awww bless.........don't forget to get a new one for next year........I loves to splash my feet........



Monykalyn said:


> On the boat for a bit today-tubing, went early before lake got to rough from all the monster boat wakes. Kids and I still managed to hit a massive wake that threw us 15' in the air.  DH tried to avoid it (he was driving the boat) but the other guy decided to turn after DH had already started his turn- so we went flying. Landed back on tube (really a large raft with seats and handles).  But I'm gonna feel it tomorrow not to mention bruises. On way home now- will stop at Steak and shake for an ice cream treat about 1/2way home.
> And my styling lol dudeView attachment 192181
> 
> Happy weekend all!



Fabulous picture MonyK..........that is a fun way to spend the day!!



tink1957 said:


> I'm actually off on labor day for once so the plan for tonight is Big Brother, ftwd and wicked mango ale good times to all



Have a great day off Vicki.........Mango ale???? Not an ale or beer drinker but that sounds intriguing.........



macraven said:


> Watching fear the dead
> 
> One of the better episodes tonight
> 
> Hot day here
> 90



Keep meaning to give that show a try.........we did watch half the first episode expecting it to be the real WD.......Doh!!! Wrong show......



agavegirl1 said:


> I am no longer a newlywed since today is my first anniversary.



Happy Anniversary for yesterday............hope you had a lovely day........



agavegirl1 said:


> Tentative plan is six nights at PORS followed by six nights at HRH with taxi ride.  We then have 3 nights and potentially 4 days unaccounted for.  DH wants to cut another day off WDW leaving us with even more non Disney days.  We will do our 1 Sea World day from our HRH stay but maybe do a HHN night.  HRH is not a cheap hotel, even with my various discounts.  He has never stayed there and prefers Portofino over Royal Pacific so we shall see.
> 
> I am a relative newby to HHN.  Is there some kind of more than one day pass that is cheaper?  I know you guys do tours.  DH would love that.  Private group or whatever He would be all for it.  I would love to meet some people from the "dark side" but DH likes to travel closest to Halloween and you guys seem to be done with the fun by then.  We are from the Midwest and try to enjoy our seasons within their normal time frame such as no Christmas decor until after Thanksgiving.  Last time we did HHN was Oct. 30th 2014.  That was close enough to the actual holiday.
> 
> Love to do a meet up.  It is over two years away.  I am the planner.  Still need some ideas for the "missing days".
> 
> Thanks Mac for getting me started.



We buy the Rush of Fear with EP for HHN.....it covers the first 3 weeks and is an excellent buy for more than one night........the other is the Frequent Fear pass that would cover when you plan to go. Have a look at the website and see what the ticket options are for this year. We never do the tours as we go so many nights and we like to just spend a few hours every night rather than a long night......but they are an excellent way to see everything........

We have 18 nights all onsite at RPR and never struggle to fill our time.......we never go to Disney or SeaWorld, but we do always have a car which suits us as we like to mooch around Orlando. Things like a day to Clearwater or just going for other dining options that we don't have in the UK. The Orlando Eye is a fun thing to do.....day or night........only 10 minutes by cab from Universal.

You`re certainly going to have some fabulous options.......




Beautiful day here today.............

It`s our 24th Wedding Anniversary today..........seems like only yesterday we got married!!!! Going out for dinner tonight, and just had a delivery of a beautiful bouquet of flowers.......got him a bottle of Pol Roger champagne.........he`ll be surprised with that one! We don't usually give big gifts for anniversaries but just saw this last week and its his favourite......or one of them!

But for now, laundry and some housework.........

Have a great Monday.........and Happy Labor Day...........


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary to my friends Carole and Tom...24 years together deserves flowers and champagne  Hope you have a wonderful time celebrating.

You would like the mango ale Carole, Danielle doesn't care for beer either and she likes it...you just have to watch how much you drink since it comes in 10 oz cans, has twice the alcohol and it tastes so good.  I can only drink 2 without feeling the effects the next day.

I got my magic bands this week too, mine is purple.

Happy Labor day homies, Coffee time for me


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne what color did you choose for the Mickey band?




Purple.  Then I will have pink, orange and purple.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversay to Agavegirl!  Time will fly.  Hope you enjoyed your first year together and wish you many more years of wedded bliss.

Happy Anniversay to Schumi and DH.  24 years.  Wishing you many more too.  And eek, 9 days.  Time will pass fast I bet.

Sunny start to a cooler morning, and some bird was sqawking loudly over and over right outside our bedroom window.  I was awake by 6am.  Thank you bird.

So a holiday Monday has sleeping teens.  Me, off to do errands and get ready for the short week, and the start of little one at the high school.  Back to school routine in service now.


----------



## Robo56

Happy 24th Anniversary to Carole and Tom. May God bless you with many more.


----------



## tink1957

Oops I missed agavegirl's anniversary..hope you and DH have many more years together and have fun planning your trip, 12 nights in Orlando sounds heavenly we did 13 in 2009 and had a blast doing DC, SW, plus the darkside and WDW.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Lynne what color did you choose for the Mickey band?



Lynne and Tink have purple. What color did you pick Mac? My sister picked purple, nieces band is yellow and mine is red. 

Here's a little Jack with your morning coffee for those going to MNSSHP

 

Tink have a great day off. You deserve it.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary agavegirl1 to you and your hubby.


Don't know if you have seen Schumigirls trip reports. They have great ideas for offsite possibilities.

We had a nice trip to the Orlando Eye, Sea aquarium and wax museum which are all in the same complex. There are nice places to eat there to.

We also enjoyed our trip to Mall at Millenia and lunch at the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## kohlby

Robo56 said:


> Lynne and Tink have purple. What color did you pick Mac? My sister picked purple, nieces band is yellow and mine is red.
> 
> Here's a little Jack with your morning coffee for those going to MNSSHP
> 
> View attachment 192311
> 
> Tink have a great day off. You deserve it.


Mine is purple too!  We were trying to have 5 different colors for the 5 of us and purple ended up making sense for me because none of the boys wanted it.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Anniversary to @schumigirl and also to @agavegirl1 !!!
sitting on the deck enjoying this cooler morning air-although it does feel humid again.
Jealous of the purple MB-didn't have that as an option last year.

And a question for the experts-If i find a fabulous deal on SW/BG passes on a Black friday deal-is there a time frame they have to be activated in? If DD gets her disney internship then obviously next fall we will be using them-other wise may not be til 2018. Unless of course-I can talk DH into a spring break trip.

Happy Monday!


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary schumigirl and schumigirl husband!

Enjoy the day and night 



Agavegirl happy anniversary on your special one year of wedded bliss


I can remember when you talked about your engagement 
Hope yesterday was the best for you and mr agavegirl


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Anniversary to you too @schumigirl !  24 years is amazing!  Can you or another homie point me in the direction of one of your trip reports?


----------



## macraven

Go to the trip report forum

We have 4 forums with UO
Trip reports is the 3 rd forum on the list


----------



## agavegirl1

I should have thought about searching by author.  I have not finished my coffee so there's that.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I should have thought about searching by author.  I have not finished my coffee so there's that.



The links to my 3 trip reports are in my signature........


Thanks for all the anniversary wishes.......I appreciate it 

Already had dinner as DH has things to organise for meetings all day tomorrow so, was an early dinner and home........was nice though.

So much purple from everyone.........my all time favourite colour........it's everywhere in my home! 

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## tinydancer09

Mom and dads house got struck by lightning... Again. This time the renter discovered it. It was fine at 230. When they checked in at 4:15 it was not fine. 

I'll stop by and catch up later. Off to town to get stuff to make potato soup. It's 85 degrees and downright chilly compared to the 95s plus humid we've been having. Come on fall!


----------



## Robo56

To all the fellow sans family who like to decorate for Halloween Home Depot has some really cool lights this year.
They can be used for outside or inside. There are pumpkins, witches, spiders, ghosts, bats and skeletons. They all move and it looks like the spiders are crawling on the walls. 

Tinyd hope your mom and dads house is ok.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> To all the fellow sans family who like to decorate for Halloween Home Depot has some really cool lights this year.
> They can be used for outside or inside. There are pumpkins, witches, spiders, ghosts, bats and skeletons. They all move and it looks like the spiders are crawling on the walls.



Wish we had Home Depot here............

It's just not such a big thing over here as it is in the States.......wish it was as we adore Halloween.........people are trying to make it big and stores do have some stuff, but nothing like America. 

We bring so much Halloween stuff back and friends get so jealous........lol........no spiders though........


----------



## Robo56

I have never seen anything like these lights. They are only $ 19.95. Of course I had to push all the buttons and check them out...LOL

 

Scary skulls are $ 29.95


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> To all the fellow sans family who like to decorate for Halloween Home Depot has some really cool lights this year.
> They can be used for outside or inside. There are pumpkins, witches, spiders, ghosts, bats and skeletons. They all move and it looks like the spiders are crawling on the walls.
> 
> Tinyd hope your mom and dads house is ok.


These are at lowes.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> These are at lowes.



Now I know we will need to make a journey to nearest Lowes.........lol.........

That marshmallow man is mine!!!! And maybe a minion or two............gonna have to pay for extra luggage this year aren't we!!!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> I have never seen anything like these lights. They are only $ 19.95. Of course I had to push all the buttons and check them out...LOL
> View attachment 192536
> View attachment 192537 View attachment 192538
> View attachment 192539


Those are great! I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Robo56

PC now I will have to go check out Lowes Halloween goodies. 

Ordered this Dragon phone too.....LOL...Said I was not going to buy any Halloween stuff this year....


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Now I know we will need to make a journey to nearest Lowes.........lol.........
> 
> That marshmallow man is mine!!!! And maybe a minion or two............gonna have to pay for extra luggage this year aren't we!!!





Robo56 said:


> PC now I will have to go check out Lowes Halloween goodies.
> 
> Ordered this Dragon phone too.....LOL...Said I was not going to buy any Halloween stuff this year....
> 
> View attachment 192540


My wife just put all her fall stuff out yesterday and today. I can't believe it's that time already! Almost time to put up the Christmas lights. I hate doing that! We have all these lighted figures to put in the yard too. Damn things never want to stay up or light up. But, it makes her happy...


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Now I know we will need to make a journey to nearest Lowes.........lol.........
> 
> That marshmallow man is mine!!!! And maybe a minion or two............gonna have to pay for extra luggage this year aren't we!!!


Absolutely! The minion was up on the top storage shelf. It's not as big as The marshmallow man but still a pretty good size.


----------



## Robo56

LOL...Carole you would need to buy some big bags to get those blow up Halloween decorations home.

I' am getting ready to start decorating for Halloween.


----------



## pcstang

Heading out Wednesday to Orlando and will be at UO Thursday morning.


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Heading out Wednesday to Orlando and will be at UO Thursday morning.



Have a great trip.


----------



## pcstang

Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!


----------



## goNDmay9

I didn't know I had some Dawg Homies here!  @tink1957 @tinydancer09  Although i am a dawg fan by proxy (hubby graduated from UGA).  I graduated from Notre Dame @Robo56 (i feel like we have had a conversation about this a few years ago) and am Irish all way!  But i do love my dawgs and am excited to see what Kirby can do this year.  As far as the Irish...well, i had to switch from prosecco to bourbon at the end.  but i still #lovetheenotredame!  and if we had to lose, at least we lost to a former ND coach.  Coach Strong coached when i was there.  

in other news... got a Big Green Egg for hubby as an early birthday gift! 

glad to hear you are back in your own bed @macraven 

ummmm @SharkyGoddess when i first read your post i thought you said his EYE split!  so happy to find out it was a cheek and not an eyeball.  and no - like @schumigirl i am most definitely NOT googling wolf worm.  glad sharkypup is feeling better.


----------



## goNDmay9

happy anniversary to @schumigirl and @agavegirl1 

happy birthday to @Lynne G


----------



## goNDmay9

@tink1957 did i read Mango Ale?  where can i find this elixir?


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Heading out Wednesday to Orlando and will be at UO Thursday morning.



Fabulous........in case I miss you have a blast!!



pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!



Thanks.........



goNDmay9 said:


> happy anniversary to @schumigirl and @agavegirl1



Thanks goND...........



Just been out stargazing with the boy..........amazing sights tonight!!! Stars and galaxies were crystal clear.......

And boy is it hot outside...........even though it's 11pm!!! 

Nearly bedtime for us though...........


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> View attachment 192516
> 
> View attachment 192518
> 
> 
> I'll stop by and catch up later. Off to town to get stuff to make potato soup. It's 85 degrees and downright chilly compared to the 95s plus humid we've been having. Come on fall!




It is a stinking 94 now and near 6:30

Was hotter earlier today


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> I have never seen anything like these lights. They are only $ 19.95. Of course I had to push all the buttons and check them out...LOL
> View attachment 192536
> View attachment 192537 View attachment 192538
> View attachment 192539
> Scary skulls are $ 29.95


When Janet sees those Halloween things, bet she will be in that store


She does Halloween up big time in her yard


----------



## agavegirl1

goNDmay9 said:


> happy anniversary to @schumigirl and @agavegirl1
> 
> happy birthday to @Lynne G[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## agavegirl1

pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!



Awww...thanks so much.


----------



## agavegirl1

Robo56 said:


> Happy Anniversary agavegirl1 to you and your hubby.
> View attachment 192312
> 
> Don't know if you have seen Schumigirls trip reports. They have great ideas for offsite possibilities.
> 
> We had a nice trip to the Orlando Eye, Sea aquarium and wax museum which are all in the same complex. There are nice places to eat there to.
> 
> We also enjoyed our trip to Mall at Millenia and lunch at the Cheesecake Factory.



Thanks for the anniversary wishes and advice.


----------



## agavegirl1

I'd like to thank everyone for the anniversary wishes.  On weekends, I am up at the lake house and using only a phone and iPad mini for my DIS fix.  Some things don't show up well on my phone such as links or emoji's so it's nice to get home tonight and get the full effect.  I can also access @schumigirl's trip reports via her signature.

Mr. agavegirl1 and I had a nice dinner at a Wisconsin Supper Club up north.  We decided to make the "Wisconsin Supper Club" experience our anniversary tradition.  This is really a "thing".  Google it.  There are books and cookbooks and everything.


----------



## tink1957

goNDmay9 said:


> @tink1957 did i read Mango Ale?  where can i find this elixir?


I got mine at Wal-Mart, it comes in a 12 pack...Redd's Wicked Mango in the specialty beer section.  Drink at your own risk


----------



## macraven

Am I nuts or what ( no answers needed on the rhetorical question) but was not Lynne's bd on the 21 of August ??


This trip I ordered the purple band and another blue one

Last trip sept '15, purple was not out yet 
Now I have
2 blue
2 gray
2 orange
3 red 
3 green 
1 pink
1 yellow
1 purple


I don't wear them on my wrist but loop it on my lanyard


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi homies.  Goodness I post so seldom when not planning a trip!  I am finally doing so again,  but for 2018.  Just read Gina's May trip report and looking forward to her October TR.  Why?  Because I am having trouble filling up 15 Days in Orlando.  You guys are just who I need.
> 
> I am no longer a newlywed since today is my first anniversary.  I happily relinquish the honeymoon suite in this illustrious thread to whomever is more worthy.
> 
> I posted my dilemma in the WDW Theme Park Attractions and Strategies board already but here goes.  DH recently requested a shorter WDW stay,  a longer US/IOA stay and only one day at Sea World.  I have 2 to 4 days unplanned. No hotel, park or anything.  He doesn't want to rent a car.
> 
> Suggestions that resonate are behind the scenes tours at any park,  the new Vocano Bay,  Discovery Cove and more HHN activities instead of a one night party attendance which is planned for late October with Express.
> 
> And thanks for your TR @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina



LOL....I never run out of ideas of things to do.   One of the things we adore about Orlando, never a shortage of fun things to fill the time!

Happy anniversary to you!  There's nothing more worthy of celebrating than love  .

If you can work it into the budget, I would DEFINITELY encourage you to add Discovery Cove to your itinerary.   It's hands-down my favourite attraction in Orlando......by a long shot.


----------



## agavegirl1

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> LOL....I never run out of ideas of things to do.   One of the things we adore about Orlando, never a shortage of fun things to fill the time!
> 
> Happy anniversary to you!  There's nothing more worthy of celebrating than love  .
> 
> If you can work it into the budget, I would DEFINITELY encourage you to add Discovery Cove to your itinerary.   It's hands-down my favourite attraction in Orlando......by a long shot.




Okay...Discovery Cove it is!  I love the idea but I need to research more to "sell it"  to DH.  This will help a lot with the "I don't want to rent a car and I want to do different things" part of the trip.  He does want to go to WDW for Pandora, AK night stuff, the finally done NFL, Food and Wine  and MAYBE something new in the park that was formerly DHS.  Four to five days there is overkill for him so staying at US.

I think staying on Universal property for the bulk of the trip will work.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

agavegirl1 said:


> Okay...Discovery Cove it is!  I love the idea but I need to research more to "sell it"  to DH.  This will help a lot with the "I don't want to rent a car and I want to do different things" part of the trip.  He does want to go to WDW for Pandora, AK night stuff, the finally done NFL, Food and Wine  and MAYBE something new in the park that was formerly DHS.  Four to five days there is overkill for him so staying at US.
> 
> I think staying on Universal property for the bulk of the trip will work.



I would recommend Ubering over to DC:  alcohol is included and unlimited.  Eat, drink, be merry, and don't worry about having to drive.


----------



## tink1957

There is a shuttle from the deluxe hotels to DC and SW at least there was the last time we stayed at HRH.


----------



## goNDmay9

@Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina just googled "discovery cove all inclusive" after your response.  WOW!  now off to read some trip reports to see how best to add it to our trip in a few days (if possible).  that sounds relaxing and fun.


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> To all the fellow sans family who like to decorate for Halloween Home Depot has some really cool lights this year.
> They can be used for outside or inside. There are pumpkins, witches, spiders, ghosts, bats and skeletons. They all move and it looks like the spiders are crawling on the walls.
> 
> Tinyd hope your mom and dads house is ok.


I don't recommend the battery powered grave yard scene. I will be returning it. Think I'm going to get the ghosts and put them on my door.... OOOOOO spooky!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> It is a stinking 94 now and near 6:30
> 
> Was hotter earlier today


haha it's supposed to get down to 66 tonight! I just went outside in "theme park dress" to determine if I'm going to be cold after sun down at Mickey's party. The answer is yes. Think sister and I are going to bring a change of clothes and put it in a locker. 

Don't worry. 90s will be back soon for me too...


----------



## macraven

_geez....i just looked on my phone and it says 68 during the night.
we are gonna freeze.......lol

but 93 tuesday and the nights for the rest of the week will be 70

so much better when i lived in northern illinois.
i'll take ga weather any day or night....


just booked my season passes for six flags over georgia.
now looking to book a hotel for a fright fest weekend in october for that short 2 day mini trip.

always did the six flags over great america in the past years for fright fest and would hit six flags mid america in st louis some years.
last year went and stayed in st louis 4 days after i returned home from florida trip for their fright fest.

was going to renew the st louis season pass but it was only a $3 savings to do that instead of a new pass for Ga.
Ga includes the parking pass with the Flash sale i booked under.

and also planning another drive to bushnell for november 7th

december will be boring with no trips ......_


----------



## kohlby

Oooh . . . Discovery Cove all-inclusive does look like fun.  I've never done DC.  And as I was always thinking of with-kids, I had to multiply it by 5 so I never clicked on the all-inclusive package price.  Maybe I should save up and leave the kids at home.    That would save a lot of money.


----------



## tinydancer09

So..... I know I said I'm not going to dress up for MNSSHP... But I think I am now. 
When we were outside tonight I said I'm kind of chilly so I'll probably change into pants and boots for the party. Then I got to thinking... it's not much added to be a pirate. So I think I'm going to be a pirate. 
Just ordered a bunch of different belts and hats on Amazon that all have free shipping and returns.... To be continued. 
I have a few shirts.. cant decide if they'll work or if I need to order something. By the time I figure that out it might be to late to order something. Can't find any shirts that have free returns... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

What are you guys dressing up as? Or is a big secret? I can't remember who is and isn't


----------



## macraven

_tinyD, don't forget the patch for your eye and a parrot to sit on your shoulder.
perfect accessories for being a pirate at the motherland_


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Oooh . . . Discovery Cove all-inclusive does look like fun.  I've never done DC.  And as I was always thinking of with-kids, I had to multiply it by 5 so I never clicked on the all-inclusive package price.  Maybe I should save up and leave the kids at home.    That would save a lot of money.




_after years of taking my boys to the motherland and the darkside each year, i figured out it was much cheaper for me to leave them at home and go solo.

and you save a lot of money doing a trip that way.

of course i took them all on solo trips with me when they finished high school and college.
and a couple of more trips with one of them before he married......._


----------



## kohlby

tiny d- Yes - dress up!  We only did the party once and the middle child wanted a family costume and decided she was going to be Elsa.  So I was Anna.  Husband was Sven.  Youngest was Olaf.  Eldest was a vampire.  Yep, eldest didn't want to hang with us.  It was a lot of fun to dress up!

Mac- we don't have family or anyone else around to watch the kids and we live too far away.  For now.  I'll have more on that very soon.  Hopefully, tomorrow evening.  (Or technically later today as it's past midnight).  Things are a-changing.


----------



## macraven

_i know how things can change......

makes me want to pull my hair out when i have to modify things.


i never had family to help out with the kids either so i know how tough that can be at times._


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Oooh . . . Discovery Cove all-inclusive does look like fun.  I've never done DC.  And as I was always thinking of with-kids, I had to multiply it by 5 so I never clicked on the all-inclusive package price.  Maybe I should save up and leave the kids at home.    That would save a lot of money.


_keishashadow/janet goes to DC a lot.
you need to pick her brain for the lowdown of the place.

i have no idea where that girl is right now.
she is late in reporting here...........

and she needs to read about the halloweensale at lowes...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _keishashadow/janet goes to DC a lot.
> you need to pick her brain for the lowdown of the place.
> 
> i have no idea where that girl is right now.
> she is late in reporting here...........
> 
> and she needs to read about the halloweensale at lowes...._



Yep, Janet is our resident expert on DC.......... Not a place I ever go, so know nothing about it........

Didn't she have plans for the weekend with the family??? Will send a shout out to her.......... 



Up early this morning, have decided to go shopping. Quite a few of my friends are away right now.......... Couple have gone to Mexico, one is in her villa in Spain and 2 are in America in various places........so it's just me this morning........few last minute items I'm sure I don't need..........

Happy Tuesday............


----------



## tinydancer09

Inside the magic is live streaming the last paint the night parade.
Many are saying it's not really the last.
I don't any any idea. I do know it seems wonderful!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _geez....i just looked on my phone and it says 68 during the night.
> we are gonna freeze.......lol
> 
> but 93 tuesday and the nights for the rest of the week will be 70
> 
> so much better when i lived in northern illinois.
> i'll take ga weather any day or night....
> 
> 
> just booked my season passes for six flags over georgia.
> now looking to book a hotel for a fright fest weekend in october for that short 2 day mini trip.
> 
> always did the six flags over great america in the past years for fright fest and would hit six flags mid america in st louis some years.
> last year went and stayed in st louis 4 days after i returned home from florida trip for their fright fest.
> 
> was going to renew the st louis season pass but it was only a $3 savings to do that instead of a new pass for Ga.
> Ga includes the parking pass with the Flash sale i booked under.
> 
> and also planning another drive to bushnell for november 7th
> 
> december will be boring with no trips ......_



We have around 80F today then low 70's the rest of the week which isn't bad for us this time of year.........

You should plan something for December...........or January even........


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

goNDmay9 said:


> @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina just googled "discovery cove all inclusive" after your response.  WOW!  now off to read some trip reports to see how best to add it to our trip in a few days (if possible).  that sounds relaxing and fun.



While I am not considered the "resident expert" here on DC , I do have a trip report that includes a day at DC (complete with the dolphin swim...twice!...and the Elite package [buoy delivery during the dolphin swim, a cabana rental, photo package with DVD, and other extras]), if you want to check it out:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/su...-summertime-sabbatical-at-svr.3303855/page-35

We have been three times so far, twice with the dolphin swim and once without.   Twice with a cabana and once without.  We have visits 4 and 5 scheduled for this October.   Over the course of our 10 Orlando trips, we have been to all the Disney parks (including the two water parks), both the Universal parks, all the SeaWorld Orlando parks, and a ridiculous number of offsite attractions and Discovery Cove is simply the best of them all.

This is a great video if you are looking for an overview of the park:








kohlby said:


> Oooh . . . Discovery Cove all-inclusive does look like fun.  I've never done DC.  And as I was always thinking of with-kids, I had to multiply it by 5 so I never clicked on the all-inclusive package price.  Maybe I should save up and leave the kids at home.    That would save a lot of money.



Do remember that your DC admission also includes 14 days admission to both SeaWorld and Aquatica.  For an additional $25, you can also add 14 days admission to Busch Gardens in Tampa.  Those complimentary park admissions can be used either before or after your Discovery Cove day, or a combination of both.   And while at DC, your breakfast, lunch, all snacks, beverages (including alcohol), activities, parking, towels, locker rental, even a 6 x 8 family photo are all included (no additional charges).  So while the initial cost often looks expensive, it often turns out to be a remarkably good value.  And if you are a pass member at any SeaWorld park, you can often get in ridiculously cheap:  we are going for $99 each in October.  We could go twice at that price, and it was still half the cost of a night at HHN.


----------



## Lynne G

Heck, Gina and Keisha should get paid by Busch for all the selling they do!  LOL  
We too are going to DC for our 3rd time, Maybe this time, the dolphin won't win the tug of war with my DD.  She's a teen now and I get watch both DD and DS instead of having to be in the water with them. My DS is now an adult.  

Oh what a glorious morning, oh what a glorious day.  It's a cool morning and we'll be starting a heat wave, hooray.  Hello muggy 90, to start us off.  

Yes, Mac, you have my bd right on the previous page.  I welcome happy bd's anytime.    














With that, I need tea.  Hello all.  And all that Halloween decoration talk.


----------



## kohlby

Gina - thanks for the info.  We aren't ready to schedule a trip there yet - too expensive when we add in the kids and two of the kids have some quirks that wouldn't make it worth going right now - but it is something to look into for when we can leave the kids behind.  

Good to know about being a passmember.  I'm not a pass member but it's something to keep in mind as that would make a pass worth it.

We've never done HHN either - same having kids issue.  But, we have a way to get in cheaper for that when the time comes.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Having my coffee this morning  yum. Going to do some Halloween decorating today. Get me in the mood for For MNSSHP and HHN.





tinydancer09 said:


> What are you guys dressing up as? Or is a big secret? I can't remember who is and isn't



Was thinking of dressing as a witch or wizard. My niece's enthusiasm on dressing up is kind of catching. Will have to get the old broom out of the closet....LOL

Might have to borrow a cat from someone


----------



## tink1957

Hey Robo...I have a few cats you can borrow...heck you can keep them if you want


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Lovely weekend here, started out with Cheesecake Factory + chocolate chip cheesecake, then spent day with spawn @ the local fair.  Ran into the county 'party' chairman and came home with a bunch of election signs I promised to get placed prominently around town.

Had to carry them back to our car.  Now, I'm the sort that enjoys politics as much as sports.  Healthy conversations, and encourage people to vote, regardless of their party affiliation.  I have learned not to start the conversation socially, same as with religion.  To each their own kwim?

Let me tell you, I was absolutely shocked as to the stuff people were shouting to us as we walked.  Enough to make a sailor blush. I've been a committee woman for years and have lost count of voting registrations/rallies I've worked.  Never, have I seen such venom and divisiveness as this year.  You kiss your momma with that mouth?

Agave girl - 1
Carole - 24

Ding, ding, two winners!  Congrats guys, keep those home fires burning - hot, hot, hot

.





Robo56 said:


> Schumi I will send you some sun
> View attachment 191906
> Here's a pic of hubbys cactus. I think they are called queens of the night. The blooms open at night then close in the morning. Was able to catch the blooms before they closed.
> 
> Had some visitors
> View attachment 191910



Had to look twice, thought they were variation of my beloved lawn flamingos!



SharkyGoddess said:


> He was, and I'm thinking wa or recluse based on how fast the swelling was. We're in the city so thankfully no poisonous snakes (or at least highly unlikely).



Oh my, glad he's on the mind.  Well, I've seen some poisonous two-legged city snakes...



macraven said:


> It rained everywhere the past week except where I live
> 
> Back to watering again now that I am home
> 
> Have a busy week ahead and no rush to handle what needs to be done
> 
> I love to have a simple life so I could waste my time
> One of the advantages of not working
> 
> Lol
> 
> Schumi, I loved your two minionions!
> So cute!!!



Too bad u couldn't have brought some of that water back with you.



tinydancer09 said:


> My dad's a buckeye. They're not all bad



Their stadium is OMG. Such a big program and it was literally crumbling last time we were there...those old cement seats.  If they haven't started a renovation, they need to - soon



Robo56 said:


> I have never seen anything like these lights. They are only $ 19.95. Of course I had to push all the buttons and check them out...LOL
> View attachment 192536
> View attachment 192537 View attachment 192538
> View attachment 192539
> Scary skulls are $ 29.95



Big lots has too. I've scoped out spirit, not exactly impressed this year.  Many of the exact same products as Big Lots but at least 1/3 $ more.  Haven't tried those lights, tempted.  Not sure how close you have to be to the wall.  I liked the bat one



goNDmay9 said:


> I didn't know I had some Dawg Homies here!  @tink1957 @tinydancer09  Although i am a dawg fan by proxy (hubby graduated from UGA).  I graduated from Notre Dame @Robo56 (i feel like we have had a conversation about this a few years ago) and am Irish all way!  But i do love my dawgs and am excited to see what Kirby can do this year.  As far as the Irish...well, i had to switch from prosecco to bourbon at the end.  but i still #lovetheenotredame!  and if we had to lose, at least we lost to a former ND coach.  Coach Strong coached when i was there.
> 
> in other news... got a Big Green Egg for hubby as an early birthday gift!
> 
> glad to hear you are back in your own bed @macraven
> 
> ummmm @SharkyGoddess when i first read your post i thought you said his EYE split!  so happy to find out it was a cheek and not an eyeball.  and no - like @schumigirl i am most definitely NOT googling wolf worm.  glad sharkypup is feeling better.



Most old-skool Catholics are hard-wired to root for ND as a 2nd team lol.  My DH is of the rooting for any skool that is playing ND to yank my chain.  Oldest DS hooks 'dem horns.  I'm still living down the game, sigh.



macraven said:


> When Janet sees those Halloween things, bet she will be in that store
> 
> 
> She does Halloween up big time in her yard



Oh yeahhhhhh 



macraven said:


> _geez....i just looked on my phone and it says 68 during the night.
> we are gonna freeze.......lol
> 
> but 93 tuesday and the nights for the rest of the week will be 70
> 
> so much better when i lived in northern illinois.
> i'll take ga weather any day or night....
> 
> 
> just booked my season passes for six flags over georgia.
> now looking to book a hotel for a fright fest weekend in october for that short 2 day mini trip.
> 
> always did the six flags over great america in the past years for fright fest and would hit six flags mid america in st louis some years.
> last year went and stayed in st louis 4 days after i returned home from florida trip for their fright fest.
> 
> was going to renew the st louis season pass but it was only a $3 savings to do that instead of a new pass for Ga.
> Ga includes the parking pass with the Flash sale i booked under.
> 
> and also planning another drive to bushnell for november 7th
> 
> december will be boring with no trips ......_



That is cold for your neck of woods! Supposed to get to high 80's here this week woohoo



kohlby said:


> Oooh . . . Discovery Cove all-inclusive does look like fun.  I've never done DC.  And as I was always thinking of with-kids, I had to multiply it by 5 so I never clicked on the all-inclusive package price.  Maybe I should save up and leave the kids at home.    That would save a lot of money.



Haha, I cried first time I did a trip to MCO without my kids.

Silly me



macraven said:


> _keishashadow/janet goes to DC a lot.
> you need to pick her brain for the lowdown of the place.
> 
> i have no idea where that girl is right now.
> she is late in reporting here...........
> 
> and she needs to read about the halloweensale at lowes...._



Missed the lowes sale, may have to drive by today when out to provision.  WM sent me a $10 code off the drive by grocery pickup service...wonder if that includes decorations lol.

Yes, I've gone to DC relatively often over the last 15 years.  Expert - well, maybe, in the way I roll lol. Anybody who self-proclaims themselves to be one usually is far from it imo

I hang back here on SW stuff usually, takes a lot of effort to repetitively post it out so extensively. 

OT (is that an oxymoron on this thread haha) - so glad to see MAC has implemented stickies to help corral the typically-asked questions, pictures, etc as to easy reference!!! Thanks!  Makes the boards easier to browse.

  If I see somewhere I can chime in, especially with a slightly different take than the Kool-Aid effect that tends to crop up here with all the parks, then I do.  Have APs for WDW/U/SW&A.  Wouldn't if I didn't enjoy them all, but see room for improvement in every one of them.  Too bad no powers that be have asked my 2 cents other than via random surveys.

I do tend to do DC on as much of 'a dime' as possible vs many who spend $$$ on all the extras, just made sense after doing it a few times.  Always like to have a little seed money in the vacation folder for the next trip...never know when those $39 fares to Orlando will crop up!

My main hint for those trying to do DC cheap is to plan out early.  Look for the Black Friday deals, last few years a few different offers, including a BOGO SW or SW/A combo, etc. APs.  There have been heavily discounted (as in over $100 pp) days available to book.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hey Robo...I have a few cats you can borrow...heck you can keep them if you want


Just don't loan out your Mac cat !

Don't want my namesake to get homesick for youse ....


Another day and closer to trips for so many here 
I'm sure many of you are excited!


Lots of past homies come back to visit time to time 
If you are interested in gina's reports I think she has links to them in her name after her posts 
You can catch them all thru the links

She does step by step periods of her days and includes pictures

Can't remember if I saw that or not as when I use the iPhone, some items are left out when I view them
Can only see the when on my iMac 

always a delight for me to see all my kids come back home here and update us on how they are doing 

At one time Janet had  million links listed in her posts below 
I read so many of them of sw\dc made me feel like I was on vacation with her 
Lol
It has been so long ago can't say if she   started buying the AP for them 
So know she renews AP each year 

Her Orlando trips always has her hitting 4-5 parks in the visits 


Lynne, when more birthday wishes were being posted last week I started to think I screwed up with your bd greeting on August 21

But, it is great to get more bd thoughts at any time

Think I will through in bd wishes once a month to you and see who follows me

Lol

If any of you will be going to Orlando when I am, give me a holler 
Would love to do a meet and greet 

Post on the September-October thread so I can connect with you

I will be tied up for many days this month until I leave
In my free time will try to contact anyone that wants a meet and greet 

Sept 16 son has surgery so I will be at hospital\ home for a few days then
On the 21 to 24 will be out of town for another sons graduate 

Then leave a few days after for Orlando 

This will be the first trip ever that I will pack before my trip and not 4 hours before I leave for the trip


----------



## Squirlz

We went to DC last January.  There was a shuttle from RPR to Sea World but not to DC.  We Ubered for seven dollars and change.  My tip; if you daon't want photos just walk away after your dolphin encounter.  They kind of try to trick you to go back to the cabana with them to sell you pictures.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Just don't loan out your Mac cat !
> 
> Don't want my namesake to get homesick for youse ....
> 
> 
> Another day and closer to trips for so many here
> I'm sure many of you are excited!
> 
> 
> Lots of past homies come back to visit time to time
> If you are interested in gina's reports I think she has links to them in her name after her posts
> You can catch them all thru the links
> 
> She does step by step periods of her days and includes pictures
> 
> Can't remember if I saw that or not as when I use the iPhone, some items are left out when I view them
> Can only see the when on my iMac
> 
> always a delight for me to see all my kids come back home here and update us on how they are doing
> 
> At one time Janet had  million links listed in her posts below
> I read so many of them of sw\dc made me feel like I was on vacation with her
> Lol
> It has been so long ago can't say if she   started buying the AP for them
> So know she renews AP each year
> 
> Her Orlando trips always has her hitting 4-5 parks in the visits
> 
> 
> Lynne, when more birthday wishes were being posted last week I started to think I screwed up with your bd greeting on August 21
> 
> But, it is great to get more bd thoughts at any time
> 
> Think I will through in bd wishes once a month to you and see who follows me
> 
> Lol
> 
> If any of you will be going to Orlando when I am, give me a holler
> Would love to do a meet and greet
> 
> Post on the September-October thread so I can connect with you
> 
> I will be tied up for many days this month until I leave
> In my free time will try to contact anyone that wants a meet and greet
> 
> Sept 16 son has surgery so I will be at hospital\ home for a few days then
> On the 21 to 24 will be out of town for another sons graduate
> 
> Then leave a few days after for Orlando
> 
> This will be the first trip ever that I will pack before my trip and not 4 hours before I leave for the trip



Good luck to your DS!!!  Such a busy time leading up to trip...vacation will be a need vs a want 

I used to have TRs linked, until various mods showed me the error of my ways as to length of siggie lines. Uh oh, it can get away from you easily lol.   Still see some long siggies when browsing the boards & get tempted but I've been trying to stay upon the straight & narrow


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, packing is overrated anyway Mac.  Makes no difference if I pack before many days or hours.  I still do last minute checks and additions.  Will keep prayers that DS's surgery goes well, and heals fast and goes home without pain.  And a wahoo for other son graduating.  Busy month for ya.  That's okay, it ends going to your Orlando homes, so a great month for ya.

Yeah, we enjoy those Blue Friday discounted Super Grover passes several times.  I never renew, as I tend not to get them year after year.  This year, got to enjoy my youngest niece hugging Grover.  That park is one my teens refuse to go in, but did so, to hang with their cousin once.  Then they went to the mall, as the park is located in it's parking lot.  I only buy them to really use in Orlando.  The DC discount alone, and free parking at the other parks, make the pass much cheaper.  Heck one year, we used in CA and FLA and home, and that was a big savings with the passes.  I renew my USO pass every year.  Those parks are more of a draw.     

Almost time for lunch and I've been hungry for hours.  Time to take a walk.


----------



## macraven

Don't know if anyone read my essay last night but am finalizing my room booking today for Atlanta six flags

Will be doing that short 3 day trip a week after I return from Orlando


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Lovely weekend here, started out with Cheesecake Factory + chocolate chip cheesecake, then spent day with spawn @ the local fair.  Ran into the county 'party' chairman and came home with a bunch of election signs I promised to get placed prominently around town.
> 
> Had to carry them back to our car.  Now, I'm the sort that enjoys politics as much as sports.  Healthy conversations, and encourage people to vote, regardless of their party affiliation.  I have learned not to start the conversation socially, same as with religion.  To each their own kwim?
> 
> Let me tell you, I was absolutely shocked as to the stuff people were shouting to us as we walked.  Enough to make a sailor blush. I've been a committee woman for years and have lost count of voting registrations/rallies I've worked.  Never, have I seen such venom and divisiveness as this year.  You kiss your momma with that mouth?
> 
> Agave girl - 1
> Carole - 24
> 
> Ding, ding, two winners!  Congrats guys, keep those home fires burning - hot, hot, hot
> 
> 
> Yes, I've gone to DC relatively often over the last 15 years.  Expert - well, maybe, in the way I roll lol. Anybody who self-proclaims themselves to be one usually is far from it imo
> 
> I hang back here on SW stuff usually, takes a lot of effort to repetitively post it out so extensively.
> 
> OT (is that an oxymoron on this thread haha) - so glad to see MAC has implemented stickies to help corral the typically-asked questions, pictures, etc as to easy reference!!! Thanks!  Makes the boards easier to browse.
> 
> If I see somewhere I can chime in, especially with a slightly different take than the Kool-Aid effect that tends to crop up here with all the parks, then I do.  Have APs for WDW/U/SW&A.  Wouldn't if I didn't enjoy them all, but see room for improvement in every one of them.  Too bad no powers that be have asked my 2 cents other than via random surveys.
> 
> I do tend to do DC on as much of 'a dime' as possible vs many who spend $$$ on all the extras, just made sense after doing it a few times.  Always like to have a little seed money in the vacation folder for the next trip...never know when those $39 fares to Orlando will crop up!
> 
> My main hint for those trying to do DC cheap is to plan out early.  Look for the Black Friday deals, last few years a few different offers, including a BOGO SW or SW/A combo, etc. APs.  There have been heavily discounted (as in over $100 pp) days available to book.



Nah.........think I'll leave that one.........not worth it............


Janet........love The Cheesecake Factory.......portions are just huge! We eat what we can..........those committee folk don't sound like fun!!!

Yep, 24 years of wedded bliss!!! Nothing quite like it........

Yes Mac has done a fabulous job on all the stickies and the SW forum certainly needed it.........but still think you're a great source...........having been many, many times. Yep, I can't claim to be an expert on anything........ Plenty do though...........




Anyway, on other news............what a fabulous day here.........high 80's in our garden.........boiling hot! Went out shopping this morning, picked up 3 dresses and a new winter coat..........yay!! Will get new boots when I come back........something about new winter boots...........love em! I think my holiday clothes shopping is now over............

Bumped into 2 people I know vaguely.......both in their 40's........both separately asked me to "Facebook" them......lol.......one said she has her whole life on there........seriously!!! Do people still air their whole life on that..........never had an account........have been sent a link to some peoples though.........now that is funny. I'm sure it has its place........

Off outside to get BBQ ready for dh to cook for us tonight............lush!!! I did do all the prep though...........


----------



## schumigirl

Is anyone getting a banner running up and down the screen when you scroll??


----------



## macraven

Yes I am getting that pathetic banner when using the iPhone

Distracting for me but I'll learn to tune it out as it could be around for life

Lol


Carole, what is a winter coat .,,....


Hope I never have to wear one again 

But will keep all 4 of my heavy coats in case I have to ever go back north again


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes I am getting that pathetic banner when using the iPhone
> 
> Distracting for me but I'll learn to tune it out as it could be around for life
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Carole, what is a winter coat .,,....
> 
> 
> Hope I never have to wear one again
> 
> But will keep all 4 of my heavy coats in case I have to ever go back north again




I'm on the iPad and it's annoying.....never had it before! Very distracting............

 Ok........I'm officially jealous of you not needing a winter coat! Although would prefer to visit you in winter where you are now, to where you were before..........that was cold!!!

But, I have to say looking forward to wearing this one.........similar to a previous one I had........Dh called it my Russian Front coat.........very long and beautiful collar..........it's grey though...........I wanted brown boots first, but they won't go with this coat.......so need 2 new pairs of boots I think.........


----------



## Lynne G

Purple boots go with a grey coat Schumi.  Just sayin'.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

goNDmay9 said:


> @tink1957 did i read Mango Ale?  where can i find this elixir?


Mango ale? yes please!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Purple boots go with a grey coat Schumi.  Just sayin'.



Hmmmmm........ 3 new pairs of boots...............


----------



## tink1957

Dont worry mac, your namesake is safe at home as are all of Luna's kittens.  We have Fred(Fluffy), George, Kitty Mac and Shy kitty who used to be shy but isn't now so I may need a new name for her (any suggestions are welcome).  It's about time to get everyone fixed so I don't have more little surprises.

Pencil me in on your calendar mac...I'll be at Epcot on 9/27 whe you're at WDW.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Don't know if anyone read my essay last night but am finalizing my room booking today for Atlanta six flags
> 
> Will be doing that short 3 day trip a week after I return from Orlando



Sounds like fun........I've never been to any of those parks.........maybe one day.......we can do a road trip!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Shark safety tip of the day... make sure the hand you reach into a 350 degree oven to grab the pan out is the same one wearing the pot holder. Trust me on this! 

Our weather here is back to being hot and humid after a few cooler days/nights. I am sooo ready for the crisp Fall air!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm probably the only weirdo who felt the weekend was too long. But I keep feeling that for some reason. My work week flies by, and then the weekend seems to stretch on forever. Oh well. 

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks till I fly out of here. So ready to go, even tho I'll probably have to be dragged kicking and screaming on to the plane to go home. Not really since I doubt any of the flight attendants get paid enough to do that, and I'm flying solo, but my head will be doing that as I line up for boarding. 

Having a nice chicken curry bowl for lunch. I don't remember the name of the place that makes it, I got it delivered using Uber Eats.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

For anyone interested... free small oreo frappes at dairy queen between 2-5 today.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Shark safety tip of the day... make sure the hand you reach into a 350 degree oven to grab the pan out is the same one wearing the pot holder. Trust me on this!
> 
> Our weather here is back to being hot and humid after a few cooler days/nights. I am sooo ready for the crisp Fall air!



Ouch! That's gotta hurt...........look after it, burns can be so nasty! 

We have very humid weather here too.......unusual for us........we've just come inside to cool down.........



Fed and watered again.........dinner was nice! He did overcooked one of the racks of ribs.......but everything else was gorgeous! Now to stretch out again..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Sorry I'm late but....
Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!

Been keeping busy with work and home. Still counting down for our trip 30 days.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Dont worry mac, your namesake is safe at home as are all of Luna's kittens.  We have Fred(Fluffy), George, Kitty Mac and Shy kitty who used to be shy but isn't now so I may need a new name for her (any suggestions are welcome).  It's about time to get everyone fixed so I don't have more little surprises.
> 
> Pencil me in on your calendar mac...I'll be at Epcot on 9/27 whe you're at WDW.


I have the name for you for little kitty that is not shy Anymore

I have an orange tabby names Luna but it is based on the video game 

My other kitty is Blue R
She is half Russian blue
So we switched it around as Blue R(ussian)

and this was before I met bluer the homie friend

I arrive around 10.30 on the 27 th 


Vicki
I am not park hoping that date as using a one park ticket
The other days I will park hop
Trying to use up my single day tickets that I bought in 2005

So hop to mk that day from Epcot so we can meet up!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Shark safety tip of the day... make sure the hand you reach into a 350 degree oven to grab the pan out is the same one wearing the pot holder. Trust me on this!
> 
> Our weather here is back to being hot and humid after a few cooler days/nights. I am sooo ready for the crisp Fall air!




Holy crap ouch! 

Oven burns are the worse


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Sorry I'm late but....
> Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!
> 
> Been keeping busy with work and home. Still counting down for our trip 30 days.


Will see you soon Mrs bluer!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Sorry I'm late but....
> Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!
> 
> Been keeping busy with work and home. Still counting down for our trip 30 days.



Thank you mrsb..........hope you're all doing ok.........how's little guy enjoying back to school? Is he all settled in......


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Don't know if anyone read my essay last night but am finalizing my room booking today for Atlanta six flags
> 
> Will be doing that short 3 day trip a week after I return from Orlando


Have fun at Six Flags.  It's been a few years since I've been.  We can get some free tickets doing a reading thing but they were only good for the hottest summer months.  We quickly learned that Six Flags in the heat with kids is much more challenging that Universal or Disney in the heat since there's so much less shade.  I would like to go back sometime though.


----------



## macraven

We go for fright fest basically

And enjoy it for what it is worth we so buy the tickets for the houses and indoor mazes

Last year the st louis fright fest mazes were special


----------



## Squirlz

I got a nasty burn 2 weeks ago.  Backed the Morgan into the garage a little too close to the cat tree.  (How many people can say that!)  Got out and when I went to squeeze by my calf touched the hot exhaust pipe.  It still stings.


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch Sharky and Squirlz.  Burns are just nasty.  Hope you both are doing better and not hurting as much.  I've burnt my hand in the oven and leg on a motorcycle before.  Neither was something I want to ever do again.

Went for a walk, while warm, okay, hot, the wind is blowing quite well.  Doesn't make it cooler though.  Just makes it a bad hair day.

And counting down the days, we're in the 20's now.  Hoping the band shows up one of these days.


----------



## macraven

Did you scream bad words when the burn pain hit?

I know I would have....

Hope the pain eases off real soon


And thank goodness no cats were harmed in the incident


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 56414765, member: 233554]


  Hoping the band shows up one of these days.[/QUOTE]


Sgt. Pepper or Blues Brothers?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> [QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 56414765, member: 233554]
> 
> 
> Hoping the band shows up one of these days.




Sgt. Pepper or Blues Brothers?[/QUOTE]


  I guess the Blues Brothers.  I like watching them perform in USO sometimes.


----------



## Lynne G

why is it now saying quote after you quote it?  Oh well.  Quirk number 2? 3?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Did you scream bad words when the burn pain hit?
> 
> I know I would have....
> 
> Hope the pain eases off real soon
> 
> 
> And thank goodness no cats were harmed in the incident



Yep, fiddlesticks or similar just doesn't cut it at times like that!!


----------



## macraven

Blues brothers my favorite

Watched both of their two old movies recently


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Did you scream bad words when the burn pain hit?
> 
> I know I would have....
> 
> Hope the pain eases off real soon
> 
> 
> And thank goodness no cats were harmed in the incident


Just one word.  Thankfully Molly had just bought an aloe plant so that helped.  Then the other day she touched the hot grill and burned her finger.  The aloe healed her right up.


----------



## keishashadow

I came home with pair of zombie flamingos, they are out scampering in yard already.  Any time after Sept 1st is haunting season IMO


Lynne G said:


> Ah, packing is overrated anyway Mac.  Makes no difference if I pack before many days or hours.  I still do last minute checks and additions.  Will keep prayers that DS's surgery goes well, and heals fast and goes home without pain.  And a wahoo for other son graduating.  Busy month for ya.  That's okay, it ends going to your Orlando homes, so a great month for ya.
> 
> Yeah, we enjoy those Blue Friday discounted Super Grover passes several times.  I never renew, as I tend not to get them year after year.  This year, got to enjoy my youngest niece hugging Grover.  That park is one my teens refuse to go in, but did so, to hang with their cousin once.  Then they went to the mall, as the park is located in it's parking lot.  I only buy them to really use in Orlando.  The DC discount alone, and free parking at the other parks, make the pass much cheaper.  Heck one year, we used in CA and FLA and home, and that was a big savings with the passes.  I renew my USO pass every year.  Those parks are more of a draw.
> 
> Almost time for lunch and I've been hungry for hours.  Time to take a walk.



Never got over to see Grover & the gang. Too far to drive (for me comfortably) and SWA connects thru MDW, from PIT lol last I looked



macraven said:


> Don't know if anyone read my essay last night but am finalizing my room booking today for Atlanta six flags
> 
> Will be doing that short 3 day trip a week after I return from Orlando



I did, I did!  Lol wish Cedar Point closer to us.  Does  6 flags do Halloween houses like they do?  Wait, let me check that...your local 6 flags is open into Nov? How cool is that?



SharkyGoddess said:


> Shark safety tip of the day... make sure the hand you reach into a 350 degree oven to grab the pan out is the same one wearing the pot holder. Trust me on this!
> 
> Our weather here is back to being hot and humid after a few cooler days/nights. I am sooo ready for the crisp Fall air!



Grilled shark fin (sorry) that sounds gruesome.  Has to hurt like a witch.



RAPstar said:


> I'm probably the only weirdo who felt the weekend was too long. But I keep feeling that for some reason. My work week flies by, and then the weekend seems to stretch on forever. Oh well.
> 
> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks till I fly out of here. So ready to go, even tho I'll probably have to be dragged kicking and screaming on to the plane to go home. Not really since I doubt any of the flight attendants get paid enough to do that, and I'm flying solo, but my head will be doing that as I line up for boarding.
> 
> Having a nice chicken curry bowl for lunch. I don't remember the name of the place that makes it, I got it delivered using Uber Eats.



Are you the only weirdo here?  Naw, that's what makes us special lol.  Sounds like u need to schedule more stuffs to do on the weekends.  Those last few weeks before vacation really can drag on...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Blues brothers my favorite
> 
> Watched both of their two old movies recently



I have never seen these movies............. 



Squirlz said:


> Just one word.  Thankfully Molly had just bought an aloe plant so that helped.  Then the other day she touched the hot grill and burned her finger.  The aloe healed her right up.



Aloe is amazing for healing..........



keishashadow said:


> I came home with pair of zombie flamingos, they are out scampering in yard already.  Any time after Sept 1st is haunting season IMO
> 
> Are you the only weirdo here?  Naw, that's what makes us special lol.  Sounds like u need to schedule more stuffs to do on the weekends.  Those last few weeks before vacation really can drag on...



Zombie flamingos??? We need pics keisha..........you showed us some fabulous pics of your Halloween display last year.........amazing!!! 

Yep, we don't have any plans this weekend and said to dh really, we need to do something to make time pass quicker...........I'm sure it's going backwards right now!


----------



## tinydancer09

@Robo56 and @pcstang you guys are making me itch to decorate! My sister would have my head... I'll start when we get back from our trip. I don't turn them on until October 1 to keep the peace.
It's not the decorating I hate but the taking it down.

Just ordered a lot of magic band stickers. I'm getting SUPER EXCITED!
11days until September trip
15 days until birthday
33 days until October Universal (And I finally get to meet some of your wonderful faces!)
70 days until November Universal
86 days until my girls are dancing down mainstreet at WDW

I might need to pick up an extra job somewhere. New car is not happening this year.... 


macraven said:


> _tinyD, don't forget the patch for your eye and a parrot to sit on your shoulder.
> perfect accessories for being a pirate at the motherland_





kohlby said:


> tiny d- Yes - dress up!  We only did the party once and the middle child wanted a family costume and decided she was going to be Elsa.  So I was Anna.  Husband was Sven.  Youngest was Olaf.  Eldest was a vampire.  Yep, eldest didn't want to hang with us.  It was a lot of fun to dress up!
> 
> Mac- we don't have family or anyone else around to watch the kids and we live too far away.  For now.  I'll have more on that very soon.  Hopefully, tomorrow evening.  (Or technically later today as it's past midnight).  Things are a-changing.


I've thought about the parrot, but think it'll get on my nerves. Plus, whatever we take in has to fit in a locker. Not sure if the sister is going to dress up or not. So far in the locker has to go jeans, boots, pirate belt/corset, tshirt,.... bag. Makeup. And then whatever my sister ends  up doing.
I was minnie mouse the last and only other time I've gone. Had a load of fun. Was my avatar for the longest time.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Having my coffee this morning  yum. Going to do some Halloween decorating today. Get me in the mood for For MNSSHP and HHN.
> Was thinking of dressing as a witch or wizard. My niece's enthusiasm on dressing up is kind of catching. Will have to get the old broom out of the closet....LOL
> Might have to borrow a cat from someone


It is contagious! We have a very nice witch hat I dress up from year to year. The glitter ribbon/tulle from walmart is always a nice touch. I love sparkle.
I also have a sparkly broom from Hobby Lobby.
Years ago we had a blow up cat from the dollar store. The roommates and I would take turns hiding it around the house to scare the you know what out of each other. Nothing like waking up to a cat hanging from the ceiling.


macraven said:


> This will be the first trip ever that I will pack before my trip and not 4 hours before I leave for the trip


I'm going to have to do the same. Well, at least for my sanity and sleep I should.
Next week on Thursday I teach dance until 5:45, meet sister, get dog, take down down to beach to mom's house.
Friday I drive home from said mom's house without dog. Friday night is a big football game for HS and I have season tickets.
Saturday at no later than 9AM(I hope) we leave on the way to UOR. Should arrive no later than 1PM I75 allowing.
Sunday we switch to Dis.

That said, I hope to be for the most part packed, or at least organized, Wednesday night. There will be packing to be done on friday but....
I have to pack for an overnight at my parents, an over night at universal, and then 5 days at disney. I need lists.. charts, something. The organizer in me is going crazy.


macraven said:


> Don't know if anyone read my essay last night but am finalizing my room booking today for Atlanta six flags
> 
> Will be doing that short 3 day trip a week after I return from Orlando


SFoGA and I do not have good memories. Something terrible happens every time we go. 
Back in 1993/1994ish our conversion van was stolen our of the hotel parking lot. 6 kids, 2 parents, and no vehicle. 
They found it on the side of the road somewhere. Everything destroyed and mildewed. That was the end of that. We were no longer the cool kids with a tv, VCR player, and blinds on our van's windows. I use "cool" relatively. 



SharkyGoddess said:


> For anyone interested... free small oreo frappes at dairy queen between 2-5 today.


But why?! I'm not going to make it  that does sound wonderful though. MMm dq chicken strips and gravy!


----------



## tinydancer09

Squirlz said:


> I got a nasty burn 2 weeks ago.  Backed the Morgan into the garage a little too close to the cat tree.  (How many people can say that!)  Got out and when I went to squeeze by my calf touched the hot exhaust pipe.  It still stings.


Yikes! I'm no stranger to burns. Silvadene changed my life. Aloe is also good, esp the straight from the plant stuff. We've always had an aloe plant and I've always burned myself pretty good. Potato soup got me last night....

Anyways I think I'm all caught up. There might be a page missing as I am lost on how BB and Sgt Pepper got brought up lol. 
My voicemail on my work phone is still not working post hurricane. Phone line was out for about 12 hours. then came back and voicemail worked.. then randomly the next day voicemail disappeared. 
Need to get that sorted out soon.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Thank you mrsb..........hope you're all doing ok.........how's little guy enjoying back to school? Is he all settled in......



Everyone is great. 
Little guy is settled in school and doing great. I'm so proud of him. He is really liking high school and his grades are showing it. All A's and B's!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Everyone is great.
> Little guy is settled in school and doing great. I'm so proud of him. He is really liking high school and his grades are showing it. All A's and B's!!!



Glad to hear it.........it's a tough time to start a new school........great to know he's doing so well!! Definitely a boy to be proud of.........


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> I have the name for you for little kitty that is not shy Anymore
> 
> I have an orange tabby names Luna but it is based on the video game
> 
> My other kitty is Blue R
> She is half Russian blue
> So we switched it around as Blue R(ussian)
> 
> and this was before I met bluer the homie friend
> 
> I arrive around 10.30 on the 27 th
> 
> 
> Vicki
> I am not park hoping that date as using a one park ticket
> The other days I will park hop
> Trying to use up my single day tickets that I bought in 2005
> 
> So hop to mk that day from Epcot so we can meet up!


I'm not going to have hoppers either Mac...we'll think of something as I only have a 1 day Epcot ticket maybe we can meet up later outside the parks.  We have seminars booked that day and Trader Sam's booked for the next day so the schedule is pretty tight since we leave for the airport at 3.


----------



## kohlby

Hubby just gave his notice at work so I can announce it now.  We're moving to Orlando!  He will be working for Universal Studios.  He'll start by working on the Fast and the Furious ride.  There's a chance we may go to Beijing in the future to work on that park.  We had planned an Orlando vacation around the same time and tickets were tied to a specific time frame - so that's why our dates are so messed up.  I'll be doing some of our next vacation without him during the days.  And we might go down a little early so he can have some vacation - especially to help with the kids at the waterparks.  He starts Oct 3rd.  Our house isn't ready to sell so we'll have a lot of back and forth - I have no idea when I'll move.  We're going crazy trying to get the house ready as there are so many projects he started and didn't finish.

(And that is how I will be able to go to the parks without kids too - the eldest is 13 so old enough to stay home and watch the other two - but not overnight).


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats to mr kohlby...........and you too.........fabulous news!!

So exciting for all of you...........the kids will be over the moon I imagine!


----------



## agavegirl1

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Sorry I'm late but....
> Happy anniversary to Schumi and agavegirl1!
> 
> Been keeping busy with work and home. Still counting down for our trip 30 days.



Thanks Mrsbluer101!  I wish I had a trip in 30 days.


----------



## macraven

Congratulations kohlby!
This is what you were hoping for and now it is happening


----------



## tinydancer09

Congrats @kohlby !!!
Do we have a TM homie? Maybe we have over the years. 
So exciting! 

Good luck with the movie, getting house, ready, etc. 
Drinks at your new house when we're all in right.... kidding


----------



## tink1957

Congratulations @kohlby...you're living the dream


----------



## agavegirl1

Congratulations @kohlby interesting times ahead!


----------



## keishashadow

Kohlby will be livin' in the land(s) - cool!  Of course we expect to hear. All the inside dirt pronto lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Congrats to @kohlby family!  The funniest stories come from TM at Universal (and I am an ex Disney CM). 

Soreness from high flying tubing incident better today. Motrin helps!



SharkyGoddess said:


> Shark safety tip of the day... make sure the hand you reach into a 350 degree oven to grab the pan out is the same one wearing the pot holder. Trust me on this!


 OWWW!  A hot water burn is how I found out I am allergic to neosporin (the dermatologist my GP was finally able to get me into had only ever "read about these cases in a textbook"-glad I could help his education along - even though he'd been practicing 20+ years). Aloe is a wonder plant. And I have had minor burns from pan handles while still getting used to my gas stove.

Six flags fright fest sounds fun Mac! I worked the STL Six flags for a couple years in high school but they didn't have Fright fest then-believe it started in the next year or 2 after I left.

Possibly going to see Magic Mike show in Vegas next spring. Need to find a couple more girls to go along before my friend and I can book for sure. Allegiant finally has flights out, condos available and tix on presale.  

For Schumi-tried a new recipe for beef roast-cranberry and apple with seasonings in slow cooker. Was quite good and easy for those busy shopping days (or working days as the case may be)


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo to Kohlby.  What an exciting time to move.  And a great job for DH.

Nice night.

Interesting going to six flags Mac,  as we have one in NJ,and after being there when the kids were younger, no desire to ever step foot in there again.  Kids have no desire either, and they both really like coasters.  Dorney and Hershey parks are where they would rather go.  Both are open with Halloween events, but we have never taken part in either. You will have to let me know How it goes Mac.


----------



## macraven

Lynne that minionion is a hoot!!

I started taking my boys to great America/6 flags when they were littles for entertainment during the summer 

When they got older maybe 9 yo, we started doing fright fest

Every four years we would drive to St. Louis and do mid America six flags and stay down there 

It filled the void for the summers we did not do Orlando 


Now for going to Atlanta six flags will be something to check out how they compare to the other two I have done


----------



## Robo56

Love the minion booty pic Lynne....LOL

Have been home all day. Saw the UPS truck go down our street.....didn't stop at my house. Went to my Disney Experience to check on Disney bands and checked the tracking number and the UPS driver said he attempted to deliver my package at 10:54 this morning and left a ticket.....Not!!!!!!!!......did not stop.....did not leave a ticket 

I requested that it be delivered again tomorrow. That guy is going to get a piece of my mind tomorrow

Congratulations kohlby on your upcoming move.


----------



## kohlby

Thanks all!  Looking at housing prices, we're going to have to go with something much smaller so maybe I'll need to go out for drinks instead of having y'all over.     Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed to say the least.  The realtor is coming over tomorrow to give us an idea of what we can ask for our house.  Husband has so many projects to finish up.  We have so much stuff to do  - and I'm going away this weekend with some friends.  It's my first ever post-kids girls weekend ever so I wasn't about to cancel.  We're going to Hilton Head for a couple nights.  It's totally the wrong time to take off based on all I have to do.  But, it's also the totally right time to take off to manage stress.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Thanks all!  Looking at housing prices, we're going to have to go with something much smaller so maybe I'll need to go out for drinks instead of having y'all over.     Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed to say the least.  The realtor is coming over tomorrow to give us an idea of what we can ask for our house.  Husband has so many projects to finish up.  We have so much stuff to do  - and I'm going away this weekend with some friends.  It's my first ever post-kids girls weekend ever so I wasn't about to cancel.  We're going to Hilton Head for a couple nights.  It's totally the wrong time to take off based on all I have to do.  But, it's also the totally right time to take off to manage stress.


Hehe I was only teasing anyhow. Though we were talking about a SANs cookout one time.... 
Nah, I think we'll stick to citywalk universal meet ups. 

Good luck with everything. Just take a deep breath and remember universal will be in your back yard... it'll all work out!


----------



## tinydancer09

Well it's official. I've started theme park training. Considering the results I should have started about 3 weeks ago.
It has indeed been a hard summer in the office. My legs are like


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Thanks all!  Looking at housing prices, we're going to have to go with something much smaller so maybe I'll need to go out for drinks instead of having y'all over.     Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed to say the least.  The realtor is coming over tomorrow to give us an idea of what we can ask for our house.  Husband has so many projects to finish up.  We have so much stuff to do  - and I'm going away this weekend with some friends.  It's my first ever post-kids girls weekend ever so I wasn't about to cancel.  We're going to Hilton Head for a couple nights.  It's totally the wrong time to take off based on all I have to do.  But, it's also the totally right time to take off to manage stress.


Things have a way that will work out for your move

Last October I was at the darkside when I found out our offer for a house in Ga was accepted 

Spent 4 days of my vacation at rpr at the business center there handling the documents that were sent to me

Once I was home found a realtor to list our house
Sold it as is

Nerve racking experience but all worked out quickly

It will be stressful at times but all will fall into place quickly for you 

You have a new future ahead for you and it will be fun 

Have a fantastic girls weekend !


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> For Schumi-tried a new recipe for beef roast-cranberry and apple with seasonings in slow cooker. Was quite good and easy for those busy shopping days (or working days as the case may be)



Sounds lovely.........I adore anything with cranberry in.........I`m lucky I have the time to cook and experiment......had some disasters though!!!! Still love my slow cooker though..........



macraven said:


> Lynne that minionion is a hoot!!
> 
> I started taking my boys to great America/6 flags when they were littles for entertainment during the summer
> 
> When they got older maybe 9 yo, we started doing fright fest
> 
> Every four years we would drive to St. Louis and do mid America six flags and stay down there
> 
> It filled the void for the summers we did not do Orlando
> 
> 
> Now for going to Atlanta six flags will be something to check out how they compare to the other two I have done



Sounds like a fun place to be..........my cousins have been to the one closer to where you used to live and always enjoyed it........one day..........



Robo56 said:


> Have been home all day. Saw the UPS truck go down our street.....didn't stop at my house. Went to my Disney Experience to check on Disney bands and checked the tracking number and the UPS driver said he attempted to deliver my package at 10:54 this morning and left a ticket.....Not!!!!!!!!......did not stop.....did not leave a ticket
> 
> I requested that it be delivered again tomorrow. That guy is going to get a piece of my mind tomorrow



Hate when that happens.........if we don't leave our gate open they claim they couldn't gain access...........annoying!! Hope it gets delivered today anyway.........



kohlby said:


> Thanks all!  Looking at housing prices, we're going to have to go with something much smaller so maybe I'll need to go out for drinks instead of having y'all over.     Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed to say the least.  The realtor is coming over tomorrow to give us an idea of what we can ask for our house.  Husband has so many projects to finish up.  We have so much stuff to do  - and I'm going away this weekend with some friends.  It's my first ever post-kids girls weekend ever so I wasn't about to cancel.  We're going to Hilton Head for a couple nights.  It's totally the wrong time to take off based on all I have to do.  But, it's also the totally right time to take off to manage stress.



Enjoy your weekend........stuff will be there when you get back..........my DH surprised me with a week in Paris a month before we got married........everyone was like.......how can you disappear for a week right now.........easy!!! We had a blast........hope you have fun anyway........



Quiet day today..........not much going on.......friend called 10 mins ago and asked if she can drop off her grandson while she goes for a doctors appointment.........he`s around 4 months old and I cant wait!!!! A little baby.............will only have him for an hour or so, but still.......he`s so cute...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ah Wednesday already.  Camel and coffee.  Check.

No sight of the purple band yet, but I guess it should be here soon.  Can't believe now in the 20's count.  That's less than 3 weeks, and Schumi is on single digits!

Another nice cool morning and another 90's day.  Kid came down with gym like clothes for her first day.  Told her to get back up there, collared shirt and jean shorts.  Hair up, is okay though, the school does not have AC in most of the classrooms.  Older one was groaning.  Seems online playing with his friends wore him out yesterday.  Umm, college kid, you'd better be ready for class.  The joys of having teens.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your weekend........stuff will be there when you get back..........my DH surprised me with a week in Paris a month before we got married........everyone was like.......how can you disappear for a week right now.........easy!!! We had a blast........hope you have fun anyway........
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet day today..........not much going on.......friend called 10 mins ago and asked if she can drop off her grandson while she goes for a doctors appointment.........he`s around 4 months old and I cant wait!!!! A little baby.............will only have him for an hour or so, but still.......he`s so cute...........



Wow - Paris.  That would be a nice distraction.  

Enjoy your time with the baby.  That sounds like a fun hour.  Babies are just so cute.  Not so cute that I want more, but cute enough that I need more friends with babies willing to come by.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Another nice cool morning and another 90's day.  Kid came down with gym like clothes for her first day.  Told her to get back up there, collared shirt and jean shorts.  Hair up, is okay though, the school does not have AC in most of the classrooms.  Older one was groaning.  Seems online playing with his friends wore him out yesterday.  Umm, college kid, you'd better be ready for class.  The joys of having teens.



It's nice to hear someone else has a kid who doesn't think things through when getting dressed.  My eldest just picks out whatever is on top - whether it matches or not.  The exception is if I sneak nicer shorts on top.  Then he digs to get other shorts.  He doesn't care how he looks at all - won't comb his hair unless I tell him.  I'm hoping he'll start caring at some point.


----------



## goNDmay9

Congrats to the @kohlby fam! How exciting. Have fun at your girls weekend. If we all pushed out trips etc to wait for the "right time" we would never leave our house! You just have to carpe the heck out of the diem sometimes! 

@macraven did you snag the six flag annual pass special? It comes out around now and is a great deal. I am going to wait until next year when the girls are a little older.  Our weekends are so packed I don't know when we'd go. 

@Robo56 and @schumigirl I would beg to have a slow weekend! My whole life is just flying by at warp speed. 

@macraven @tinydancer09 i vowed to pack early this trip. We will see what happens. My Mom has been packed for a week! 

@keishashadow did you post a pic of the zombie flamingoes yet?? I think I missed a page or two somehow. 

@Lynne G ha! Love those memes!! With all girls I am literally scared of the teenage years. 

Running so slow this morning. I just want to take a nap.


----------



## macraven

Yes I did!

Went with the Flash sale last year and again this year

$50 for admission and free parking for rest of this year and next year 

Received the email of Flash due to St lLouis annual pass
Did not do a renewal as changing home parks for Atlanta
Only a $2 difference more to switch cities 

Hope all have a great Wednesday 

About ready to go out to Waffle House


----------



## keishashadow

Male strippers & Vegas sounds like a great trip to me at this point. Never could get the mr to sit thru a show, hmmph.  I've seen my share of shows he really liked lol. Can't believe it's almost a year since we went - wah. Believe the reigning DWS winner (Niles?) is/will be in residence there as featured dancer.

Need to visit dr death aka my dentist today to get what they termed 'a hole filled' um ok

Carole - oooh a little one in the house! Enjoy.  Your mr sounds like quite the romantic.  Goes he hold classes for other challenged gents? Lol. 



Robo56 said:


> Love the minion booty pic Lynne....LOL
> 
> Have been home all day. Saw the UPS truck go down our street.....didn't stop at my house. Went to my Disney Experience to check on Disney bands and checked the tracking number and the UPS driver said he attempted to deliver my package at 10:54 this morning and left a ticket.....Not!!!!!!!!......did not stop.....did not leave a ticket
> 
> I requested that it be delivered again tomorrow. That guy is going to get a piece of my mind tomorrow
> 
> Congratulations kohlby on your upcoming move.



Do you have delivery preferences w/UPS for signature on deliveries? I just find ours tossed on porch, no idea who dumps them there.



kohlby said:


> Thanks all!  Looking at housing prices, we're going to have to go with something much smaller so maybe I'll need to go out for drinks instead of having y'all over.     Right now, I'm a bit overwhelmed to say the least.  The realtor is coming over tomorrow to give us an idea of what we can ask for our house.  Husband has so many projects to finish up.  We have so much stuff to do  - and I'm going away this weekend with some friends.  It's my first ever post-kids girls weekend ever so I wasn't about to cancel.  We're going to Hilton Head for a couple nights.  It's totally the wrong time to take off based on all I have to do.  But, it's also the totally right time to take off to manage stress.



Finding a good realtor is key

Never hit up Hilton head...Myrtle Beach & Charleston, then we get sick of driving lol.



tinydancer09 said:


> Hehe I was only teasing anyhow. Though we were talking about a SANs cookout one time....
> Nah, I think we'll stick to citywalk universal meet ups.
> 
> Good luck with everything. Just take a deep breath and remember universal will be in your back yard... it'll all work out!



Wonder if they'd frown on us doing a tailgate in the parking lot? Hehe



tinydancer09 said:


> Well it's official. I've started theme park training. Considering the results I should have started about 3 weeks ago.
> It has indeed been a hard summer in the office. My legs are like



Treadmill is calling me too

The box of Krispy Kreme donuts staring at me while I checked out @ SAMS club spoke louder yesterday



Lynne G said:


> Ah Wednesday already.  Camel and coffee.  Check.
> 
> No sight of the purple band yet, but I guess it should be here soon.  Can't believe now in the 20's count.  That's less than 3 weeks, and Schumi is on single digits!
> 
> Another nice cool morning and another 90's day.  Kid came down with gym like clothes for her first day.  Told her to get back up there, collared shirt and jean shorts.  Hair up, is okay though, the school does not have AC in most of the classrooms.  Older one was groaning.  Seems online playing with his friends wore him out yesterday.  Umm, college kid, you'd better be ready for class.  The joys of having teens.



Lol indeed.  Yes, the shorts I've seen on girls heading to school this year are for a lack of words...short & tight.  Apparantly, the finger-tip length rule is long gone...eek.


----------



## keishashadow

The Chew is taking wait lists for the show...translation, I am shoot outta luck lol.  Tried last year too, oh well.  Lynne will have to take lots of pics

My new additions to the family, excuse the weeds I just noticed, not to mention the scattered mulch




File this under you only live once, bought the magic bands I've been lusting over

Me





He


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Do you have delivery preferences w/UPS for signature on deliveries? I just find ours tossed on porch, no idea who d



Most of the time they do just leave it by the door. Probably a new guy.

Keisha love the Vampire flamingos.

The magic bands are cool. When you purchase those specialty bands do they then activate them with your room, park tickets etc when you check in?

Tell the dentist to take it easy with your choppers.

I saw that those Halloween lights I ordered shipped already. Will try them outside and let you know how well they show up.

Love to see those count down days 17 days till road tripping with sister and niece.



goNDmay9 said:


> I would beg to have a slow weekend! My whole life is just flying by at warp speed.



Actually when you reach the age when your little ones are gone, and your no longer working life still goes by pretty quick. I do like calling my time my own.

Carole enjoy your baby time.

Mac come on over for some coffee on my second cup.

Need to get some desk work done in the office today. Things are piling up. Not my fav task.


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Wow - Paris.  That would be a nice distraction.
> 
> Enjoy your time with the baby.  That sounds like a fun hour.  Babies are just so cute.  Not so cute that I want more, but cute enough that I need more friends with babies willing to come by.



I loved every second of having the baby today, he was good as gold.......nope, no interest in having any more either, I'm far too old now anyway  ...........but nice to have them around! 

We adore Paris, we've been around 15 times, probably more, and need to go back soon as we haven't been for a few years. 



keishashadow said:


> Male strippers & Vegas sounds like a great trip to me at this point. Never could get the mr to sit thru a show, hmmph.  I've seen my share of shows he really liked lol. Can't believe it's almost a year since we went - wah. Believe the reigning DWS winner (Niles?) is/will be in residence there as featured dancer.
> 
> Need to visit dr death aka my dentist today to get what they termed 'a hole filled' um ok
> 
> Carole - oooh a little one in the house! Enjoy.  Your mr sounds like quite the romantic.  Goes he hold classes for other challenged gents? Lol.



Someone mention male strippers..........................have fun with dr death and your gnashers today........yow...........

Yep, he is mr romance........not all the time of course.......but who needs all the time anyway.........but yep, he gets a lot of flack for being romantic and proud of it........he doesn't care.......long as I'm happy, he's happy.........bleurgh.......bit early for so much schmalz.......lol........he should run classes, he'd be good at that.....



keishashadow said:


> My new additions to the family, excuse the weeds I just noticed, not to mention the scattered mulch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File this under you only live once, bought the magic bands I've been lusting over
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He



Love them Janet!! Your Halloween garden was fabulous last year.............and you know I adore the purple magic band!!! It's purple!! 


Boiling hot again today..........been sitting out this afternoon.......came in as its too hot........but making the most of it......BBQ again tonight I think....

1 week today till overnight at airport..........


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Most of the time they do just leave it by the door. Probably a new guy.
> 
> Keisha love the Vampire flamingos.
> 
> The magic bands are cool. When you purchase those specialty bands do they then activate them with your room, park tickets etc when you check in?
> 
> Tell the dentist to take it easy with your choppers.
> 
> I saw that those Halloween lights I ordered shipped already. Will try them outside and let you know how well they show up.
> 
> Love to see those count down days 17 days till road tripping with sister and niece.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when you reach the age when your little ones are gone, and your no longer working life still goes by pretty quick. I do like calling my time my own.
> 
> Carole enjoy your baby time.
> 
> Mac come on over for some coffee on my second cup.
> 
> Need to get some desk work done in the office today. Things are piling up. Not my fav task.



All MB have a unique ID # on the back.  Well, if you can read it, I have to get a magnifying glass.  You can then go to your MDE account and add it there.  Can use it or any of the others you already linked, including those ordered, unless you've deactivated them.

Know GS @ the parks can activate the bands, would assume the hotel concierge could help too.

17 days for you & 7 for Carole - cool.  If you'll still be @ U on Sunday 10/2 shout out.

Lynne & Marcie - ditto, let me know before departure what dates/times good to say hey!  I am pretty much settled on FP @ WDW but need to see if I can work in a night-time Safari @ AK.  U is another option.


----------



## goNDmay9

I totally think we could pull off a tailgate @keishashadow  OMG!  Love love love those flamingo zombies! Edit:  Oh - are they vampires?  oops.  either way - they are awesome!!!  sending good vibes for your dr death visit.  

@schumigirl glad you got some baby time in!  

@macraven that flash sale is amazing!  almost bought last year, then looked again this year...order me an all star special with bacon!


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> All MB have a unique ID # on the back.  Well, if you can read it, I have to get a magnifying glass.  You can then go to your MDE account and add it there.  Can use it or any of the others you already linked, including those ordered, unless you've deactivated them.
> 
> Know GS @ the parks can activate the bands, would assume the hotel concierge could help too.
> 
> 17 days for you & 7 for Carole - cool.  If you'll still be @ U on Sunday 10/2 shout out.
> 
> Lynne & Marcie - ditto, let me know before departure what dates/times good to say hey!  I am pretty much settled on FP @ WDW but need to see if I can work in a night-time Safari @ AK.  U is another option.


I've been wondering this for my December trip. I knew about using them year after year. What I didn't know is if the old ones cross referenced to the room. 
I should have gone ahead and ordered my hotel one so I could use it for birthday trip. I'm getting quite a collection this year. Will get two new.
Has anyone had one stop working yet? I heard that they do eventually "die" but it hasn't happened to us yet.


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @Robo56 and @schumigirl I would beg to have a slow weekend! My whole life is just flying by at warp speed.



Lol........usually I love my slow paced relaxing life........but I wish this week would fly past........seems to be like time standing still right now!





goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl glad you got some baby time in!



Long time since I took care of a baby that young on my own........usually my friend is there, or her daughter, but I do know him and he knows me.......it was lovely! Told her anytime..........


When my friend was in, she asked if I had packed yet.........has she just met me!! Will pack day we leave........not that I'm not excited........just don't need to have clothes stuffed away in a case longer than need be.

Cooling down a bit now........

Hair appointment tomorrow morning........finally! Highlights and a bit of a trim........long overdue for a cut!


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> All MB have a unique ID # on the back.  Well, if you can read it, I have to get a magnifying glass.  You can then go to your MDE account and add it there.  Can use it or any of the others you already linked, including those ordered, unless you've deactivated them.
> 
> Know GS @ the parks can activate the bands, would assume the hotel concierge could help too.
> 
> 17 days for you & 7 for Carole - cool.  If you'll still be @ U on Sunday 10/2 shout out.
> 
> Lynne & Marcie - ditto, let me know before departure what dates/times good to say hey!  I am pretty much settled on FP @ WDW but need to see if I can work in a night-time Safari @ AK.  U is another option.



I'll be touring the mouse from 2 to 8 October then sometime on the 8, probably later in the afternoon, check in with the minions, and leave at lunchtime on the 14 of October.  I think I have your cell, and I think you have mine.  That's the best way to get me to respond.  I rarely check the DIS while on vacation.  I hope we can say hello in person.  Did all my fastpasses, then am rethinking some days.  For sure, you can wave to me on the 5th in Epcot.  I have the afternoon taping, and getting a little nervous as nothing more than email confirmation for D23 so far.  I cannot wait.  Love the show, and I also get a $25 gift card, which will be handy to enjoy some treats before and after the show.  Oh, and it even includes a dessert part too.  Guess it doesn't seem so expensive now.  LOL

Hope Dr. Toothsome fixed ya, and not too costly.

Love your lawn decor.  I've got nada up.  Not in the mood quite yet.


----------



## RAPstar

2 weeks!! I was looking forward to trying Toothsome, but with the grand opening being my first day at the parks, I may just skip it unless it's not crazy. That will just give me more money to spend at Cowfish. Or on souvenirs. But really I already have too many t-shirts, and no room for any more kick-knacks so I have no idea what souvies I will get. Maybe I'll just buy food with it. Maybe a pin. And a King Kong shirt. And probably the main HHN house shirt since someone said they are doing just the logo on the front instead of the blood letters like years past. 

Currently listening to the Stranger Things soundtrack while I wait for something to do at work lol.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> 17 days for you & 7 for Carole - cool. If you'll still be @ U on Sunday 10/2 shout out.



I plan on saying howdy to Mac and Carole. Look forward to saying howdy to you to if possible. Will be nice to see everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

goNDmay9 said:


> I totally think we could pull off a tailgate @keishashadow  OMG!  Love love love those flamingo zombies! Edit:  Oh - are they vampires?  oops.  either way - they are awesome!!!  sending good vibes for your dr death visit.
> 
> @schumigirl glad you got some baby time in!
> 
> @macraven that flash sale is amazing!  almost bought last year, then looked again this year...order me an all star special with bacon!



Box says zombies.  My kid said they look like vampires too...I'm good either way. 

Picked up a couple of things @ WM, will let the mr decide if he wants to fit them into the display.



tinydancer09 said:


> I've been wondering this for my December trip. I knew about using them year after year. What I didn't know is if the old ones cross referenced to the room.
> I should have gone ahead and ordered my hotel one so I could use it for birthday trip. I'm getting quite a collection this year. Will get two new.
> Has anyone had one stop working yet? I heard that they do eventually "die" but it hasn't happened to us yet.



Haven't seen any reports yet.  They are supposed to...there's been some buzz about bands with pop out medallions of sort being the next big thing they might roll out...IDK

Yes, the old ones stay on there until you deactivate them.  



schumigirl said:


> Lol........usually I love my slow paced relaxing life........but I wish this week would fly past........seems to be like time standing still right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time since I took care of a baby that young on my own........usually my friend is there, or her daughter, but I do know him and he knows me.......it was lovely! Told her anytime..........
> 
> 
> When my friend was in, she asked if I had packed yet.........has she just met me!! Will pack day we leave........not that I'm not excited........just don't need to have clothes stuffed away in a case longer than need be.
> 
> Cooling down a bit now........
> 
> Hair appointment tomorrow morning........finally! Highlights and a bit of a trim........long overdue for a cut!



Blonde, not too short I'm guessing.  Thinking of going for a long bob, but will probably chicken out between now & then as I haven't had it that short since I was a kid.



Lynne G said:


> I'll be touring the mouse from 2 to 8 October then sometime on the 8, probably later in the afternoon, check in with the minions, and leave at lunchtime on the 14 of October.  I think I have your cell, and I think you have mine.  That's the best way to get me to respond.  I rarely check the DIS while on vacation.  I hope we can say hello in person.  Did all my fastpasses, then am rethinking some days.  For sure, you can wave to me on the 5th in Epcot.  I have the afternoon taping, and getting a little nervous as nothing more than email confirmation for D23 so far.  I cannot wait.  Love the show, and I also get a $25 gift card, which will be handy to enjoy some treats before and after the show.  Oh, and it even includes a dessert part too.  Guess it doesn't seem so expensive now.  LOL
> 
> Hope Dr. Toothsome fixed ya, and not too costly.
> 
> Love your lawn decor.  I've got nada up.  Not in the mood quite yet.



That is a deal IMO.  I am still kicking myself for not joining D23 grr.  Maybe I'll get lucky with one of my wait lists for tickets.  Perhaps the 5th then.  We're supposed to be there for lunch. Dining pkg for blues travelers if they start to tour again that is. We'll work something out.

I had some issues, needed to reset my phone & lost contacts awhile back.  Can you text or email me your number when you have a chance?



Robo56 said:


> I plan on saying howdy to Mac and Carole. Look forward to saying howdy to you to if possible. Will be nice to see everyone.



Yes, I'll be in residence too, good!


----------



## tink1957

Only 13 days to go 

I made a reservation for 3:30 at Finnegan's today which was the latest I could get on an HHN night, oh well I know I can stretch it out for a few hours between apps, dinner and Strongbows.  I also did the RSVP for AP night on the Friday and Saturday we're going to HHN. 

Got my hair trimmed on my lunch hour today and will color it in a few days.  Now all I need is my pre-trip pedicure and eyebrow waxing and I'll be ready to go.  If only the Disney store would ship my order it would be all good....still waiting for my Belle shirt to wear to BOG.

Carole...sounds like you had fun with the little one today...babies are wonderful gifts.

Hope we can find a time to meet up on our trip...let me know.

Mac, I grew up going to six flags over GA every summer since it was 10 minutes from my house.  It sure has changed over the years...I remember when it cost $1.75 to get in...of course that was the first year it was open...man I'm old.  Hope you enjoy FF, that's one thing I didn't get to do.

Love the flamingos Janet...hope your tooth gets unholey.

Robo...don't forget about me...see you at MNSSHP 

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Robo...don't forget about me...see you at MNSSHP



Looking forward to meeting you Tink at MNSSHP. Will coordinate with you to make that happen.

I received our magic bands today. Have to say, that purple band is pretty.
Did some work in the office today. Even when your retired there is still paperwork to do. 

Pulled together all my Disney info and Universal, HHN info on my desk.

Can you tell I'am looking forward to hanging with sisters and niece  and meeting up with Sans homies.

Always nice to get away and just hangout and laugh until your belly hurts....LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, just had chicken noodle soup, but they forgot the noodles and all but some very little shreds of (I think), chicken.    
Whole meal at Panera was just okay.  They said they were changing menus tomorrow.  Oh well.  We have had better meals so I guess this was just an off night.




Later.


----------



## Lynne G

Just catching up with my DSis.  We can get each other laughing with tears.  Agh.  I need some tea now.


----------



## Robo56

We can have a scarey tea party. Looks like these ladies need some desserts.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like everyone is getting excited for heading to orlando !! 

Homies if you are going to be in Orlando when I am, I hope we can meet up!

Motherland sept 27 to October 2 but moving to the darkside that day
My butt will be in that park to the 16

Call-pm-text-email me to connect 

Or just tell me here when and where


----------



## RAPstar

Robo56 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you Tink at MNSSHP. Will coordinate with you to make that happen.
> 
> I received our magic bands today. Have to say, that purple band is pretty.
> Did some work in the office today. Even when your retired there is still paperwork to do.
> 
> Pulled together all my Disney info and Universal, HHN info on my desk.
> 
> Can you tell I'am looking forward to hanging with sisters and niece  and meeting up with Sans homies.
> 
> Always nice to get away and just hangout and laugh until your belly hurts....LOL



Hey I'll be there too! And I'm half responsible for getting you the BOG ADR since I was able to grab an extra one for 4.


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar said:


> Hey I'll be there too! And I'm half responsible for getting you the BOG ADR since I was able to grab an extra one for 4.



Looking forward to meeting you to Robbie. I appreciate your help in the getting BOG ADR. My sister and niece are looking forward to their meal there.

Did I see here that you are dressing up as a Tower of Terror bellhop?


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Haven't seen any reports yet.  They are supposed to...there's been some buzz about bands with pop out medallions of sort being the next big thing they might roll out...IDK
> 
> Yes, the old ones stay on there until you deactivate them.


I've seen those reports too. Like fitbits. Since they're still rolling out new MB I don't htink the switch will come soon. 
I would imagine the "old"(our current) would still work as it's still an RFID chip. Will probably lower the customizing price though as you're just buying rubber at that point not the technology. Maybe we can make special pellet lanyards out of them lol!


----------



## RAPstar

Robo56 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you to Robbie. I appreciate your help in the getting BOG ADR. My sister and niece are looking froward to their meal their.
> 
> Did I see here that you are dressing up as a Tower of Terror bellhop?



No, just wearing a Haunted Mansion shirt. I really need to find my Ursula shirt for Club Villain though.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Call-pm-text-email me to connect



Mac I'am not sure if the number I have is your home phone or cell? I think I gave you my cell.


----------



## Robo56

Robbie is Club Villian at Magic Kingdom also? Questions by a MNSSHP newbie.


----------



## tinydancer09

Is it possible to link my MNSSHP to my disney/magic band? I googled it and not seeing a direct answer

Also holy cow at the boards and ow slow they're running. Evrey time I pull them up some plugins crash and my computer runs like a snail!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac I'am not sure if the number I have is your home phone or cell? I think I gave you my cell.


I don't have a home phone just the cell
I thought you gave me your home #


----------



## tink1957

tinydancer09 said:


> Is it possible to link my MNSSHP to my disney/magic band? I googled it and not seeing a direct answer


Yes, it is possible and if you look under my reservations on your mde account on the WDW website they should already be there. I had to reassign one of mine to Trey since both tickets were in my name.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> I'll be touring the mouse from 2 to 8 October then sometime on the 8, probably later in the afternoon, check in with the minions, and leave at lunchtime on the 14 of October.  I think I have your cell, and I think you have mine.  That's the best way to get me to respond.  I rarely check the DIS while on vacation.  I hope we can say hello in person.  Did all my fastpasses, then am rethinking some days.  For sure, you can wave to me on the 5th in Epcot.  I have the afternoon taping, and getting a little nervous as nothing more than email confirmation for D23 so far.  I cannot wait.  Love the show, and I also get a $25 gift card, which will be handy to enjoy some treats before and after the show.  Oh, and it even includes a dessert part too.  Guess it doesn't seem so expensive now.  LOL
> 
> Hope Dr. Toothsome fixed ya, and not too costly.
> 
> Love your lawn decor.  I've got nada up.  Not in the mood quite yet.


I'll be at the Mouse from the 1st - 7th We don't know all our plans but we will be at POR that week so we will focus on Disney so we don't have to pay for parking those days.  Hubby will be at work those weekdays so it will just be me and the kids during the day.  Not sure about our Minions plan - have to figure out how fast we need to rush back home.  Originally, we did have a couple days planned the same week as you.  We originally had the 5th as an Epcot day but changed it when we got really cheap cirque tickets and didn't want to feel rushed in the parks.

I have never owned a cell phone so I'm a bit unreachable in the parks.  It's nice being unreachable in life quite often.  (I do have an answering machine. So that's not too far behind, right?) I've come to the realization that the time to cross over into the cell phone world is coming very soon with all the recent changes.  I fought against it for so long.  Now I must learn how to answer a cell phone, and text, and make a call on one.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> I'll be at the Mouse from the 1st - 7th We don't know all our plans but we will be at POR that week so we will focus on Disney so we don't have to pay for parking those days.  Hubby will be at work those weekdays so it will just be me and the kids during the day.  Not sure about our Minions plan - have to figure out how fast we need to rush back home.  Originally, we did have a couple days planned the same week as you.  We originally had the 5th as an Epcot day but changed it when we got really cheap cirque tickets and didn't want to feel rushed in the parks.
> 
> I have never owned a cell phone so I'm a bit unreachable in the parks.  It's nice being unreachable in life quite often.  (I do have an answering machine. So that's not too far behind, right?) I've come to the realization that the time to cross over into the cell phone world is coming very soon with all the recent changes.  I fought against it for so long.  Now I must learn how to answer a cell phone, and text, and make a call on one.


You can always treat it like my parents used to. It was only turned on when they needed to make a call. More of a reason for you to reach others than others to reach you. Number not given out to anyone except kids and hubs. I remember coming up we had an "Extra" phone all of us non drivers had to share. Whenver we went out with friends away from the house we were allowed to take it and it could ONLY call mom or dad. I commend you on your stance  it's refreshing. 
Mom makes fun of us for being addicted to our devices... then she went to town and forgot it the other day. She said she felt weird.. real weird. HA I laughed so hard. I was like yeah, crazy you used to tote all 6 of us kids around without one and no one worried if you were alive or nnot. Now you don't answer a text in 10 minutes and everyone assumes the worst! 
Anyways...


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Yes, it is possible and if you look under my reservations on your mde account on the WDW website they should already be there. I had to reassign one of mine to Trey since both tickets were in my name.


Oh, yes. I see them now. I just had to click on another screen further. Thank you! The hard ticket they sent us is just a backup then I guess?
So, has anyone ever already been in the park? Last time I went they gave out armbands for those with party tickets. Do they do this or just magic bands? If actual armbands and you're already in the park will there be people checking and handing out arm bands or do we need to go up to the front and get them? No biggie if no one knows. I'm sure we'll figure it out!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh, yes. I see them now. I just had to click on another screen further. Thank you! The hard ticket they sent us is just a backup then I guess?
> So, has anyone ever already been in the park? Last time I went they gave out armbands for those with party tickets. Do they do this or just magic bands? If actual armbands and you're already in the park will there be people checking and handing out arm bands or do we need to go up to the front and get them? No biggie if no one knows. I'm sure we'll figure it out!


I didn't see you at our predetermined exit on I10 today...hitting SF tomorrow morning some time. A ton of rooms opened up at PBR today but I'm good with SF. If I don't like though I'll move. Let me know if any info is needed. I'll ask about the new pass benefits and whether the apply to is current pass holders.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> You can always treat it like my parents used to. It was only turned on when they needed to make a call. More of a reason for you to reach others than others to reach you. Number not given out to anyone except kids and hubs. I remember coming up we had an "Extra" phone all of us non drivers had to share. Whenver we went out with friends away from the house we were allowed to take it and it could ONLY call mom or dad. I commend you on your stance  it's refreshing.
> Mom makes fun of us for being addicted to our devices... then she went to town and forgot it the other day. She said she felt weird.. real weird. HA I laughed so hard. I was like yeah, crazy you used to tote all 6 of us kids around without one and no one worried if you were alive or nnot. Now you don't answer a text in 10 minutes and everyone assumes the worst!
> Anyways...


I started turning mine off the last month or so. Started to feel like I was married to it. I haven't checked my email for a few days now...same thing for me though, everyone is trying find out if I'm still alive.


----------



## goNDmay9

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 193037
> We can have a scarey tea party. Looks like these ladies need some desserts.


And a pedicure! #ManiPedi4Two


----------



## goNDmay9

pcstang said:


> I didn't see at our predetermined exit on I10 today...hitting SF tomorrow morning some time. A ton of rooms opened up at PBR today but I'm good with SF. If I don't like though I'll move. Let me know if any info is needed. I'll ask about the new pass benefits and whether the apply to is current pass holders.


Yay!!! Be there soon. 'Rents want to check out SF, but I stayed at PBH bc I am not sure I want to risk not having FOTL. We always go in the summer so this is my first semi off season visit. The rates as SF are jaw droppingly great...and they have a rum bar!


----------



## goNDmay9

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 193034
> 
> 
> Okay, just had chicken noodle soup, but they forgot the noodles and all but some very little shreds of (I think), chicken.
> Whole meal at Panera was just okay.  They said they were changing menus tomorrow.  Oh well.  We have had better meals so I guess this was just an off night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193033
> 
> Later.


I just love that dog pick @Lynne G!! Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## pcstang

I have friends meeting us this weekend and it really was a planned trip. We always have the EP too so we will see how it goes. I've got a king suite for $124 a night so that is a nice start! When will you be down again?


----------



## goNDmay9

RAPstar said:


> Currently listening to the Stranger Things soundtrack while I wait for something to do at work lol.



Loved watching the series! Been debating on whether or not to get the soundtrack. Sounds like it is worth it!


----------



## macraven

Even though I stay onsite long enough where I could do all the rides and shows I'm the park, I still stay at the deluxe and get the free ep

Do not think I could handle not having it 


I'm spoiled


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I started turning mine off the last month or so. Started to feel like I was married to it. I haven't checked my email for a few days now...same thing for me though, everyone is trying find out if I'm still alive.


I clear my e-mails out of OCD. I don't do it on my phone though. I only check my e-mail on my phone if I'm looking for coupons to something... 
I need to start peeling myself away from mine. Too much. It's attached to me always. Last night I went downstairs to get some water and took it with me. Why? I dont know. Needs. to. go!


----------



## macraven

Pc, have a safe trip down to Orlando and a fun vacation


----------



## goNDmay9

pcstang said:


> I have friends meeting us this weekend and it really was a planned trip. We always have the EP too so we will see how it goes. I've got a king suite for $124 a night so that is a nice start! When will you be down again?


WOW!! That's amazing. We are only there Saturday, checking out Sunday then offsite to BC. I want to say that rate is what I paid for my parents in a King Lagoon view (upgraded from standard view with Loews gold). High five for that deal!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I clear my e-mails out of OCD. I don't do it on my phone though. I only check my e-mail on my phone if I'm looking for coupons to something...
> I need to start peeling myself away from mine. Too much. It's attached to me always. Last night I went downstairs to get some water and took it with me. Why? I dont know. Needs. to. go!


I carry my phone with me everywhere in the house 

It's kind of like my life support
(And it helps me not lose it)


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pc, have a safe trip down to Orlando and a fun vacation


I'm here already. Thank you though. At my parents and a only a quick 20 minute drive in the morning to UO. I'm ready! Heck, it's been a month, I'm having withdrawals! Lol


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I didn't see at our predetermined exit on I10 today...hitting SF tomorrow morning some time. A ton of rooms opened up at PBR today but I'm good with SF. If I don't like though I'll move. Let me know if any info is needed. I'll ask about the new pass benefits and whether the apply to is current pass holders.


I was thinking I was going to be "downgrading" when renewal came up in December. However, renewal prices haven't seemed to change yet. They're advertising $200 in savings! and such. $159 savings for my power pass. renewal price at $160 and pass price over $300? Alright. 
My friends/sister who will purchase annual passes will get season. My biggest question is... when it's time for mardi gras the season pass said that event is not included. Will they just not be allowed in Universal on event days? Will they be allowed in until 4PM and then kicked out? Seems they'd have to kick them out for the whole day as the seasonal pass would be the ONLY one now allowed into the event. (poor lil guys left out in the cold all alone!) That's not a question for you though just a question in general. 

And no I was stuck in hell up in GA. It's been one of those days. If I didn't have dance tomorrow I'd be three glasses in right now. Can't do that to my poor muscles before dance day though. 
Hope you enjoy SF!


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> WOW!! That's amazing. We are only there Saturday, checking out Sunday then offsite to BC. I want to say that rate is what I paid for my parents in a King Lagoon view (upgraded from standard view with Loews gold). High five for that deal!


Hopefully we will run into to each other at some point. I booked the cheapest room and got the platinum upgrade. Forgot to add earlier...Go NOLES!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I'm here already. Thank you though. At my parents and a only a quick 20 minute drive in the morning to UO. I'm ready! Heck, it's been a month, I'm having withdrawals! Lol


I must have missed that memo


Lol


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Only 13 days to go
> 
> Got my hair trimmed on my lunch hour today and will color it in a few days.  Now all I need is my pre-trip pedicure and eyebrow waxing and I'll be ready to go.  If only the Disney store would ship my order it would be all good....still waiting for my Belle shirt to wear to BOG.


Glad I'm not the only one to do this. I wear tennis shoes the whole time so I'm really not sure why I get the pre trip pedicure. I always get a post trip one too. I might spring for a post trip massage this time. IF I come home with enough cash!!! 
I'm not getting my hair trimmed though. I'm still missing my long locks. 
Enjoy your spa treatments!


----------



## goNDmay9

@tink1957 we own a townhouse near six flags. We could see the coasters through the trees in the winter. Hubby bought it a year or so before we met.

@schumigirl aren't other people's babies the best??? I am glad my just turned 3 year old is still a snuggler. Have fun at the hair appt. @keishashadow  I chopped mine short once and realized how lazy I was. I know now my hair needs to be long enough to put in a pony tail!

@RAPstar i need to see this Ursula shirt!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I was thinking I was going to be "downgrading" when renewal came up in December. However, renewal prices haven't seemed to change yet. They're advertising $200 in savings! and such. $159 savings for my power pass. renewal price at $160 and pass price over $300? Alright.
> My friends/sister who will purchase annual passes will get season. My biggest question is... when it's time for mardi gras the season pass said that event is not included. Will they just not be allowed in Universal on event days? Will they be allowed in until 4PM and then kicked out? Seems they'd have to kick them out for the whole day as the seasonal pass would be the ONLY one now allowed into the event. (poor lil guys left out in the cold all alone!) That's not a question for you though just a question in general.
> 
> And no I was stuck in hell up in GA. It's been one of those days. If I didn't have dance tomorrow I'd be three glasses in right now. Can't do that to my poor muscles before dance day though.
> Hope you enjoy SF!


I will ask and see what they say. thats it, I'm not slowing down any more at your exit! Lol


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Even though I stay onsite long enough where I could do all the rides and shows I'm the park, I still stay at the deluxe and get the free ep
> 
> Do not think I could handle not having it
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled


That's why I told my friend for our october trip. Alright, but if we go we're not cheaping out and getting the lower hotel. We HAVE to have EP! 
(Though if it came down to not being able to go because of $$ I would obviously prefer going to not..... duh) 
Spoiled wins!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I must have missed that memo
> 
> 
> Lol


You have been a little preoccupied.


----------



## macraven

97 yesterday and no chance of rain still

Iffy chance of rain would be next Monday

You can start the rain dance anytime and I'll buy the beer for the one that makes it happen


About time for me to call it a night

I'll leave the light in for everyone that comes in later here


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I carry my phone with me everywhere in the house
> 
> It's kind of like my life support
> (And it helps me not lose it)


When my cell phone was my work phone I had a reallllllly bad habit of "losing" it. I'd set it down somewhere and walk away form it. I don't keep the ringer on as loud noses annoy me so when I found it I'd have 10 missed calls and texts from mom worried I was dead. HA. no.. just subconsciously taking time off work... on accident. I got a landline and I don't seem to lose my cell phone more!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> You have been a little preoccupied.


Yea been a long week already


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Hopefully we will run into to each other at some point. I booked the cheapest room and got the platinum upgrade. Forgot to add earlier...Go NOLES!


yeah I bet that first half was a little rough for you. I was like 
I texted my die hard noles fan several minutes to go in the 2nd saying "You guys need halftime."
CALLED IT. lol


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> I will ask and see what they say. thats it, I'm not slowing down any more at your exit! Lol


Okay in October I'm there. Stop at the starbucks I'll have your drinks ready! (and probably wrong. that one always gets them wrong!) 
I think you're going down 2 days earlier than me, but I'm small! I'll sleep in the closet like harry potter.


----------



## macraven

I'm good if I wash my hair the morning I leave for the trip


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> 97 yesterday and no chance of rain still
> 
> Iffy chance of rain would be next Monday
> 
> You can start the rain dance anytime and I'll buy the beer for the one that makes it happen
> 
> 
> About time for me to call it a night
> 
> I'll leave the light in for everyone that comes in later here


if you make it margaritas I'll bring my headdress and noisy boots. 
I'll even get a spray tan and look like a real Indian....


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> yeah I bet that first half was a little rough for you. I was like
> I texted my die hard noles fan several minutes to go in the 2nd saying "You guys need halftime."
> CALLED IT. lol


Yes, they are always trying to give me a heart attack! They showed out in the second half. Dawgs did good too. Took awhile for both of our teams but they got the W.


----------



## macraven

Deal !


----------



## goNDmay9

tinydancer09 said:


> I was thinking I was going to be "downgrading" when renewal came up in December. However, renewal prices haven't seemed to change yet. They're advertising $200 in savings! and such. $159 savings for my power pass. renewal price at $160 and pass price over $300?
> Hope you enjoy SF!


Renewal time will be interesting on our house this year. I think I am going to get seasonal for the youngest since I
missed the boat before the change. The change may indirectly save me though.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Okay in October I'm there. Stop at the starbucks I'll have your drinks ready! (and probably wrong. that one always gets them wrong!)
> I think you're going down 2 days earlier than me, but I'm small! I'll sleep in the closet like harry potter.


I don't drink coffee but if Starbucks has started serving beer I'm in!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Yes, they are always trying to give me a heart attack! They showed out in the second half. Dawgs did good too. Took awhile for both of our teams but they got the W.


slow and ugly W is better than an L any day. 



pcstang said:


> I don't drink coffee but if Starbucks has started serving beer I'm in!


I don't either. I get the vanilla frap. Can you IMAGINE me on coffee?!!?!?!?!?!? Lord have mercy on us all. What about tropical smoothie? Good road trip food/drink. No alcohol while driving you crazy! 



goNDmay9 said:


> Renewal time will be interesting on our house this year. I think I am going to get seasonal for the youngest since I
> missed the boat before the change. The change may indirectly save me though.


Yeah I'm very interested to see the renewal pricing on the Seasonal. It's not posted online right now. Wondering if they make us buy it new before they'll give us the renewal price. That doesn't make any sense though.......... Just hoping they dont hike the renewal prices until after december for my sake. If they do I will for sure go "down" to the seasonal pass. (I say that because it's not really down considering the perks I bought my original power pass for.)
I have to  upgrade my Disney one this year. I need weekends for our thing in December. Right now I have the weekday select. Going to the seasonal select or whatever it is. Silver maybe? I dont know. 4 orlando trips, 2 pass renewals... and then christmas. 
I will survive.


----------



## pcstang

Should be interesting with volcano bay opening soon. Plus whatever the do with the wet n wild property and the acreage they just bought. If the prices start getting near prices for APs at WDW I'm out. We shall see...


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.......busy night for chat!

I'm with Kholby.........although I do have a mobile phone here, would be lost without it .......but on our trips have no desire to have one at all.........any bad news can wait till we get home. No need for a phone for us while away.........only communication we have with the world is to Skype our boy.

goNd........yep, babies are just the best..........nice when kids stay cuddly even when they get older.........

Vicki, enjoy the mani/pedi...........and happy colouring when you get it done.........mine is so overdue it's scary.......I'm not really sure what that strange colour is that's coming through under the blonde.......certainly not brown that's for sure..........

PC.......you're there just now aren't you??? Sorry we miss you again........always next year.....

Mac and Janet......we're always in touch anyway...........


Couldn't believe how tired I was last night.........ended up in bed around 9.30.......couldn't keep the eyes open.........and it cooled down a bit last night so slept better. 

My stylist always tell me not to wash my hair on the morning I get it done, and I get why......but I hate going out without it freshly washed.........so I feel untidy. Can't wait to get this done this morning. 

Meeting a friend for lunch at 1.........


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Should be interesting with volcano bay opening soon. Plus whatever the do with the wet n wild property and the acreage they just bought. If the prices start getting near prices for APs at WDW I'm out. We shall see...


I can get my measly little seasonal week day select for $230. If Universal got THAT big and prices went that high I would hope they would offer something compatible. I don't NEED weekends and I definitely don't need peak times. I love it because when I'm "allowed" to go is generally when the crowds are low. I do not have little ones though and I am not stuck to a school schedule. Thank the birds.

Anyone read Peregrine's home for Peculiar Children yet?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

tinydancer09 said:


> Is it possible to link my MNSSHP to my disney/magic band? I googled it and not seeing a direct answer
> 
> Also holy cow at the boards and ow slow they're running. Evrey time I pull them up some plugins crash and my computer runs like a snail!






Funny, I was on my ipad, and it wasn't slow.  Wonky.  Glad you found your ticket in your MDE.


----------



## Lynne G

But apparently, we're still in the dog days of summer, and our story is not over yet.  Heat index - 100 degrees today.  Heat pump is on high this week.  

HeHe, Keisha, fingertip rules are out.  Heck, even the undies are cheekies! LOL

Okay Mac, I'll do the rain dance for ya.  We're parchment dry right now too, so just a nice short soaking rain would feel good.  That storm gave us nothing but cloudy skies.  Rain stayed down the shore and out to sea.  Blissfully sunny already though.

Have fun at SF PC.  That was a great rate.  Will be nice to say hello again in a couple of weeks.

Kolby, I'll be at FQ, so maybe we can say hello. 

Hope you have a good lunch Schumi.  Always nice to catch up with a friend over a meal.

It is Thursday, and thirsty is the word of of the day.  Iced tea may be the choice of drink shortly.  I'm almost finished my cup of hot tea.  AC is cranking.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> All MB have a unique ID # on the back.  Well, if you can read it, I have to get a magnifying glass.
> 
> Lynne & Marcie - ditto, let me know before departure what dates/times good to say hey!  I am pretty much settled on FP @ WDW but need to see if I can work in a night-time Safari @ AK.  U is another option.





macraven said:


> Homies if you are going to be in Orlando when I am, I hope we can meet up!
> 
> Motherland sept 27 to October 2 but moving to the darkside that day
> My butt will be in that park to the 16



Okay, I try but I just can't keep up with all the posts here!    Everyone, I really want to meet all of you (or meet up with you again!) and will obviously be in Orlando.  Janet - what are your dates again?  Mac, unless I go to Michigan to deal with the parents, I'd love to see you during the Disney time and it's kind of a down week (hence why I might be in Michigan).  Otherwise, I definitely can plan to see people at Uni.  

Janet, I was at AK last night and there was NO ONE there.  Like seriously, probably 5-6 times I looked around and couldn't see another person, whether guest or CM.  It was actually kind of freaky, especially as it was getting dark.  Saw the 6pm Nemo show and I would guess it was maybe 1/10 full.  Rode the safari and waited for one truck to fill before getting on - and this was right at dusk which is the best time to go - night is "too" dark and you don't see a lot but if you can get on while it's light while starting and almost dark while finishing, it's perfect.  I saw just herds of animals I've never seen before.  Rode Everest a couple times (now that is one to do when it's actually dark), although to be honest, I was at AK to play Pokemon Go.  I actually walked the EE standby line a couple times just to catch something and then took the chicken exit at the end (I'm sure the CM's were confused as to why I rode sometimes and didn't sometimes).  Oh, and Dinosaur is closed (as I'm guessing you guys know), but I wandered back in that area to hit a couple Pokestops and it was completely empty (but you were allowed in the outdoor area).  Apparently there are dinosaur sounds and roars and the first one (as I was standing there in dusk alone) probably took a few years off my life!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Marcie, it would be great to say hi to you this year.  If you remember, was sad you had a car accident, and we never got to say hi last year.  I would love to be in AK by myself.  Spooky maybe, but love to be able to wander around with not bumping into everyone.


Hey TinyD, would be nice to say hi to ya in October too.  First 2 weeks of October, first week, motherland, second week, darkside. 

Love to meet up with any an all of ya, and I don't mind kids tagging along either.

and the heat is ON.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, thanks Lynne, had lovely lunch with friend. Had a real good catch up. Went to a spa hotel she was looking at as they are considering it for her daughters wedding. Very nice place we go to regularly, but never seen their wedding set up........beautiful. 

Marci, that would be weird in the park seemingly alone! We wandered back through Jurassic Park area one night near closing and were the only ones around. Unsettling and odd..........

And very pleased with hair this time, not just as blonde as before and still long for the Orlando pony tail I will need..........

Blowing a hoolie here today, but so warm still!!! Beautiful day.

Friend asked me what I was wearing on the plane???? I have no clue  .......will decide that when I arrive at airport hotel, then decide before we take luggage to evening bag drop.........

I'll never be a planner...........


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> I can get my measly little seasonal week day select for $230. If Universal got THAT big and prices went that high I would hope they would offer something compatible. I don't NEED weekends and I definitely don't need peak times. I love it because when I'm "allowed" to go is generally when the crowds are low. I do not have little ones though and I am not stuck to a school schedule. Thank the birds.
> 
> Anyone read Peregrine's home for Peculiar Children yet?


My 10 and 13 year old are reading it for a book club.   I want to read it too but I seem to be too busy these days.  (And have another unfinished library book I need to get finished).  

We will likely renew as power passes for the kids.  We should be able to get FL rate by then so that will save. Hubby and I will have our passes covered by Universal. Ours won't have any block out dates so we don't want the kids passes to have excessive block out dates.  The block out dates on the new Power Pass look quite reasonable to work around.


----------



## keishashadow

Boring day ahead here, grocery shopping and doing the bills maybe laundry if I'm feeling adventurous.  Still didn't peek at the FP.  Seems it's become 'a chore' I'm avoiding at this point, so many hotel changes is throwing me for a loop this trip. 



tink1957 said:


> Only 13 days to go
> 
> I made a reservation for 3:30 at Finnegan's today which was the latest I could get on an HHN night, oh well I know I can stretch it out for a few hours between apps, dinner and Strongbows.  I also did the RSVP for AP night on the Friday and Saturday we're going to HHN.
> 
> Got my hair trimmed on my lunch hour today and will color it in a few days.  Now all I need is my pre-trip pedicure and eyebrow waxing and I'll be ready to go.  If only the Disney store would ship my order it would be all good....still waiting for my Belle shirt to wear to BOG.
> 
> Carole...sounds like you had fun with the little one today...babies are wonderful gifts.
> 
> Hope we can find a time to meet up on our trip...let me know.
> 
> Mac, I grew up going to six flags over GA every summer since it was 10 minutes from my house.  It sure has changed over the years...I remember when it cost $1.75 to get in...of course that was the first year it was open...man I'm old.  Hope you enjoy FF, that's one thing I didn't get to do.
> 
> Love the flamingos Janet...hope you tooth gets unholey.
> 
> Robo...don't forget about me...see you at MNSSHP
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night



last person who called me unholy was Sister Ignatious...if she could only see me now, in my prime hehe

Have fun getting 'the works' done.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 193034
> 
> 
> Okay, just had chicken noodle soup, but they forgot the noodles and all but some very little shreds of (I think), chicken.
> Whole meal at Panera was just okay.  They said they were changing menus tomorrow.  Oh well.  We have had better meals so I guess this was just an off night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 193033
> 
> Later.



Oh nooos, changing the menu?  GD loves the chicken soup 'for' all those noodles.  Me, I'm happy with the cheesey broccoli in a bread bowl but due to what I'm sure is a whopping calorie count, only indulge a few X year.



tinydancer09 said:


> Oh, yes. I see them now. I just had to click on another screen further. Thank you! The hard ticket they sent us is just a backup then I guess?
> So, has anyone ever already been in the park? Last time I went they gave out armbands for those with party tickets. Do they do this or just magic bands? If actual armbands and you're already in the park will there be people checking and handing out arm bands or do we need to go up to the front and get them? No biggie if no one knows. I'm sure we'll figure it out!



Wristbands again this year has been confirmed.  Do you have a MDE account?  If you've linked your party tix and MB, you can make 3 FP starting @ 4 pm.  However, it's difficult to get 3 in the allotted time span.  I didn't see anything open after 5:30 pm start @ 60 days out for all the days I checked.



macraven said:


> I carry my phone with me everywhere in the house
> 
> It's kind of like my life support
> (And it helps me not lose it)



Lol, mine disappears in the house often.   Glad to have other cellphones to call it to play hide-n-seek.

Dropped the landline 2 months ago as we rarely used it and it was nearly $100 for just local calls in a 5 mile area, crazy fees & taxes added the last few years here.  I'm still trying to adjust to not have it though.



tinydancer09 said:


> I was thinking I was going to be "downgrading" when renewal came up in December. However, renewal prices haven't seemed to change yet. They're advertising $200 in savings! and such. $159 savings for my power pass. renewal price at $160 and pass price over $300? Alright.
> My friends/sister who will purchase annual passes will get season. My biggest question is... when it's time for mardi gras the season pass said that event is not included. Will they just not be allowed in Universal on event days? Will they be allowed in until 4PM and then kicked out? Seems they'd have to kick them out for the whole day as the seasonal pass would be the ONLY one now allowed into the event. (poor lil guys left out in the cold all alone!) That's not a question for you though just a question in general.
> 
> And no I was stuck in hell up in GA. It's been one of those days. If I didn't have dance tomorrow I'd be three glasses in right now. Can't do that to my poor muscles before dance day though.
> Hope you enjoy SF!



I've been told you are not permitted to 'downgrade' an existing AP to a lower tier as to renewal.  (As in if you are Preferred you cannot renew to Power).  Couple of other people have reported the same.  As all things YMMV

Naturally, you could always upgrade a pass or buy a single day park tix for a Mardi Gras day.  It's always been 'free' but after last year's debacle I experienced on Fall Out Boy day, don't see it continuing in the same format.  So many have reported that even for other concerts, they couldn't get near the stage area even at 2 hours out.

It could be an additional revenue maker, even if they do a wristband method upon entering, only for Premier or Preferred AP holders, as more people would then purchase those passes via the Power. 

Honestly, surprised U doesn't amp up the performers a bit & charge for it as a special event (ala HHN but not quite at that price point).  Another option would be for-fee upgrade to the actual concert area.

It'd cut out the large numbers of local kids but I'm not so sure those guests are the demographic that spends $$$ in the park on dining/merchandise anyway.  Will be interesting to see how it plays out.



marciemi said:


> Okay, I try but I just can't keep up with all the posts here!    Everyone, I really want to meet all of you (or meet up with you again!) and will obviously be in Orlando.  Janet - what are your dates again?  Mac, unless I go to Michigan to deal with the parents, I'd love to see you during the Disney time and it's kind of a down week (hence why I might be in Michigan).  Otherwise, I definitely can plan to see people at Uni.
> 
> Janet, I was at AK last night and there was NO ONE there.  Like seriously, probably 5-6 times I looked around and couldn't see another person, whether guest or CM.  It was actually kind of freaky, especially as it was getting dark.  Saw the 6pm Nemo show and I would guess it was maybe 1/10 full.  Rode the safari and waited for one truck to fill before getting on - and this was right at dusk which is the best time to go - night is "too" dark and you don't see a lot but if you can get on while it's light while starting and almost dark while finishing, it's perfect.  I saw just herds of animals I've never seen before.  Rode Everest a couple times (now that is one to do when it's actually dark), although to be honest, I was at AK to play Pokemon Go.  I actually walked the EE standby line a couple times just to catch something and then took the chicken exit at the end (I'm sure the CM's were confused as to why I rode sometimes and didn't sometimes).  Oh, and Dinosaur is closed (as I'm guessing you guys know), but I wandered back in that area to hit a couple Pokestops and it was completely empty (but you were allowed in the outdoor area).  Apparently there are dinosaur sounds and roars and the first one (as I was standing there in dusk alone) probably took a few years off my life!



Ok, you've convinced me, need to rework things to visit AK in the evening for the Safari.  That is really funny re Dino ride lol.

Right now looks as tho on first week we'll be doing Epcot on 10/5.  I am hoping for mummy or pixie dust to snag tix to chew via waitlist on 5th or the am of the 6th or 7th. Currently, on the 5th locked into eat to beat lunch, bev seminar, then Blues Travelers if they tour again.  Won't be doing much in way of riding that day.  

Not sure what we will be doing on 10/4, perhaps MK or SW, maybe DC.  People ask if I'm crazy (possibly) changing FP around so late but I've never really had any issues switching things around even day prior or of...not sure how that would work with Frozen ride but even 7DMT has worked out for us when parks are busy.

The following week starting 10/10 will be back @ WDW on Monday, leaving Friday late afternoon.  Have Trader Sam's F&W thing on 12th 

What. Week are you considering heading up to MI?  We'll figure it out, if not supposed to be back mid feb for our anniversary


----------



## SharkyGoddess

ACK!!! I need some WDW planning help ladies (and gents)

Why is my phone app not synced with my online account? It doesn't show my tickets and trying to link them won't work because they're already linked. I'm sure I'm missing a step some where


----------



## tink1957

Sharky, go under my reservations in your mde account and then under tickets and passes, you have to scroll over and click on manage tickets and passes to view...hope that helps.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tink1957 said:


> Sharky, go under my reservations in your mde account and then under tickets and passes, you have to scroll over and click on manage tickets and passes to view...hope that helps.



When I do that on the mobile app it asks me to link the tickets, but I can't because they are already linked. So the app is not showing me my current/upcoming tickets or plans.


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure Sharky, because both jive.  But yesterday, I am not sure if it was update or just what, but I had to sign in again on my phone, to see my stuff.  Hope you get that resolved soon.  What a pain.


----------



## tink1957

I am able to see all my past and current tickets so idk Sharky


----------



## SharkyGoddess

My app didn't even show my "guests", just me. Soooo maddening!


----------



## tink1957

I know there's a box that says family list maybe yours is on the individual list.

I had trouble getting both the website and mde app to load my plans today so maybe it's just a glitch.  What a pain.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

*long exasperated sigh* Looks like I'll be calling. I hate calling.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Funny, I was on my ipad, and it wasn't slow.  Wonky.  Glad you found your ticket in your MDE.


I turned on Ad Block Plus on my firefox and it seemed to fix it. 
Something to do with the new ads


----------



## macraven

I have not even started to work out my dates for my tickets

Think I will be doing a Sharky and call to get mine set up

Had same problem last year to get my one park days on the correct day on my band


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> My 10 and 13 year old are reading it for a book club.   I want to read it too but I seem to be too busy these days.  (And have another unfinished library book I need to get finished).
> 
> We will likely renew as power passes for the kids.  We should be able to get FL rate by then so that will save. Hubby and I will have our passes covered by Universal. Ours won't have any block out dates so we don't want the kids passes to have excessive block out dates.  The block out dates on the new Power Pass look quite reasonable to work around.


Yes they are! And yes, the FL renewal rates still look good as of right now. Don't remember when the last renewal hike was. I feel they usually do it on a semi annual basis--- pass prices go up and then 6 months later renewal prices go up. However, we had two price hikes this year so who knows. 

With the new PP dates youre only blocked out spring break and christmas mostly. So, living locally you probably don't really want to go then anyways. At least, I don't and I dont live locally!


----------



## Lynne G

So nice update Disney.  What was so easy to find on my plans page, now have to hunt each time.  Boo.  

Hope you all get your stuff on phone and tablet/puter working right.  I had to sign in again, today, something I didn't have to do when I first signed in.  I like to be signed in all the time.  Now, so far, I can't.  Pain to keep signing in every day.  AHHH, the joys of tech.


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> *long exasperated sigh* Looks like I'll be calling. I hate calling.



Yeah it sounds like there's a mix up. I had the same thing happen cause I somehow had 2 accounts with the same email. I hate calling too, the wait always takes forever.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ah'ight... just got off the phone with Disney (wish I could have heard the girl's name, she was AWESOME!) and apparently there is a known issue with Disney merging accounts and it affecting the mobile/online syncing. She told me to frequently check my mobile account to make sure it had not been unsynced (I typed it so it's now a word) again since Disney was in the process of combining any and all accounts you may have (disney shopping, espn, etc) to be controlled through your main Disney online account. So if any one notices any issues with any of your Disney accounts, that may be why.

panic attack diverted


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> Yeah it sounds like there's a mix up. I had the same thing happen cause I somehow had 2 accounts with the same email. I hate calling too, the wait always takes forever.



In person I'm bouncy, touchy and yappy, but I haaaaate being tied to a phone.


----------



## macraven

I do remember that when we played phone tag a few years back on a Sunday Hhn


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, I try but I just can't keep up with all the posts here!    Everyone, I really want to meet all of you (or meet up with you again!) and will obviously be in Orlando.  Janet - what are your dates again?  Mac, unless I go to Michigan to deal with the parents, I'd love to see you during the Disney time and it's kind of a down week (hence why I might be in Michigan).  Otherwise, I definitely can plan to see people at Uni.
> 
> Janet, I was at AK last night and there was NO ONE there.  Like seriously, probably 5-6 times I looked around and couldn't see another person, whether guest or CM.  It was actually kind of freaky, especially as it was getting dark.  Saw the 6pm Nemo show and I would guess it was maybe 1/10 full.  Rode the safari and waited for one truck to fill before getting on - and this was right at dusk which is the best time to go - night is "too" dark and you don't see a lot but if you can get on while it's light while starting and almost dark while finishing, it's perfect.  I saw just herds of animals I've never seen before.  Rode Everest a couple times (now that is one to do when it's actually dark), although to be honest, I was at AK to play Pokemon Go.  I actually walked the EE standby line a couple times just to catch something and then took the chicken exit at the end (I'm sure the CM's were confused as to why I rode sometimes and didn't sometimes).  Oh, and Dinosaur is closed (as I'm guessing you guys know), but I wandered back in that area to hit a couple Pokestops and it was completely empty (but you were allowed in the outdoor area).  Apparently there are dinosaur sounds and roars and the first one (as I was standing there in dusk alone) probably took a few years off my life!


Are you still going to be around Epcot on 9/21? We'll be MK 19 and 20. (Tour early on 9/19 Keys to the kingdom), MNSSHP on 9/20, 9/21 we'll be at Epcot(WE'RE STAYING FOR ILLUMINATIONS DANG IT!!!! my sister has never stayed long enough to see it!!!!), and 9/22 we'll be at DHS... seemingly all day to catch Fantasmic but I just don't see this happening. There are 5 rides!!! (okay maybe a few more.)
Knew dinosaur was down but that's hilarious!!! We're skipping AK. Wonder if we could go to AK after out DHS fast passes AND make it back for fantasmic.. hmmmm


Lynne G said:


> Hey Marcie, it would be great to say hi to you this year.  If you remember, was sad you had a car accident, and we never got to say hi last year.  I would love to be in AK by myself.  Spooky maybe, but love to be able to wander around with not bumping into everyone.
> Hey TinyD, would be nice to say hi to ya in October too.  First 2 weeks of October, first week, motherland, second week, darkside.
> Love to meet up with any an all of ya, and I don't mind kids tagging along either.
> and the heat is ON.


nly
Yes! I'd love to meet anyone I can. 10/9 is my day to do as I please. That's check-in day, but the friend I'm going with's cousin will be with us that day too. So that leaves me up to go roam off for an hour here and there to say hey as need be. Already told her I might be doing that and she said "okay as long as you check in and do death checks." That's what we used to do in college. If someone didn't come home we'd send out text messages that said death check. If they didn't reply within the hour we'd go find them! Really great system honestly... 

Anyways. So anyone who's around 10/9 holler at me! Send me a PM and I'll give you my number as I rarely check the boards when I'm at the parks. 
I think there's several of us that will be there that day so I don't know if it's possible to do an unofficial official meet up somewhere to have drinks or a snack considering I know most are there with family with a schedule to keep. 



kohlby said:


> My 10 and 13 year old are reading it for a book club.   I want to read it too but I seem to be too busy these days.  (And have another unfinished library book I need to get finished).
> We will likely renew as power passes for the kids.  We should be able to get FL rate by then so that will save. Hubby and I will have our passes covered by Universal. Ours won't have any block out dates so we don't want the kids passes to have excessive block out dates.  The block out dates on the new Power Pass look quite reasonable to work around.


I enjoyed it. The first one I finished in a day or 2. I think my kindle said it was 5-6 hours of reading time. 
However, I don't think it and the movie are going to jive very well. So... it might be best to wait until after you see the movie. I find I enjoy movies much more if I wait until after to read the book. I watch the movie and enjoy it then read the book and enjoy it too even though they're different. When I read the book first I'm usually like... uh. no, that's not what happens. NOOO! 



keishashadow said:


> Oh nooos, changing the menu?  GD loves the chicken soup 'for' all those noodles.  Me, I'm happy with the cheesey broccoli in a bread bowl but due to what I'm sure is a whopping calorie count, only indulge a few X year.
> 
> Wristbands again this year has been confirmed.  Do you have a MDE account?  If you've linked your party tix and MB, you can make 3 FP starting @ 4 pm.  However, it's difficult to get 3 in the allotted time span.  I didn't see anything open after 5:30 pm start @ 60 days out for all the days I checked.
> 
> I've been told you are not permitted to 'downgrade' an existing AP to a lower tier as to renewal.  (As in if you are Preferred you cannot renew to Power).  Couple of other people have reported the same.  As all things YMMV
> 
> Naturally, you could always upgrade a pass or buy a single day park tix for a Mardi Gras day.  It's always been 'free' but after last year's debacle I experienced on Fall Out Boy day, don't see it continuing in the same format.  So many have reported that even for other concerts, they couldn't get near the stage area even at 2 hours out.
> 
> It could be an additional revenue maker, even if they do a wristband method upon entering, only for Premier or Preferred AP holders, as more people would then purchase those passes via the Power.
> 
> Honestly, surprised U doesn't amp up the performers a bit & charge for it as a special event (ala HHN but not quite at that price point).  Another option would be for-fee upgrade to the actual concert area.
> 
> It'd cut out the large numbers of local kids but I'm not so sure those guests are the demographic that spends $$$ in the park on dining/merchandise anyway.  Will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> Not sure what we will be doing on 10/4, perhaps MK or SW, maybe DC.  People ask if I'm crazy (possibly) changing FP around so late but I've never really had any issues switching things around even day prior or of...not sure how that would work with Frozen ride but even 7DMT has worked out for us when parks are busy.
> 
> The following week starting 10/10 will be back @ WDW on Monday, leaving Friday late afternoon.  Have Trader Sam's F&W thing on 12th


On Panera: I think they're trying to be 100% preservative and something something free by 2017... 2018? If it's 2018 I'm sure this is the first step to many towards. If it's 2017 maybe this menu will stick... if it is liked. 

On wristbands. Good to know. And yes, I have it linked in MDE already. Is it possible to do disney without MDE these days? I've had it ever since the beta came out and disney didnt have wifi in the parks yet. Man... my phone was deader than a... something really dead. Had to charge it constantly. Thankful for my iphone with better battery and portable charger. 
We've already selected 3 fast passes for MK earlier in the day so I assume I can't do 3 during MNSSHP that night. That would make me having 6 fast passes that day and I would imagine that that is not allowed. Even if it is I don't know that I'd do it. Don't think I want to be stuck to it. One of those if we're in the parks and check and see one open we'll grab it, but if not we'll just wait in the line. We're doing 2 days at MK so I don't think time and rides are going to be a problem. Tour Monday Morning then afernoon in MK. MK tuesday morning with FP and ADRs. Then MNSSHP that night. 

As far as universal AP that's good to know. I would probably ask anyways if that's what I want, but good to go ahead and expect to be told no than to be annoyed on the phone with them. Seasonal Pass, not power pass, is the only one that is knowingly blacked out from Mardi Gras. All the others still have a check next to "includes special events IE MG". So if they did wristbands they'd be giving EVERYONE except the seasonal pass holders wristbands!!! 
I do think they're missing out on revenue. I think they could easily sell wristbands to get into the pit for $30 and sell out pretty quickly. Have a paid for section and a "free" section. That's how wild adventures in Valdosta does it. They used to get some pretty big names. You had the reserved seats which you paid for and then everyone else could stand as far back and bring their own chairs as they'd like. The reserved was nice and covered in case of weather. The rest was not. You could hear the concert throughout the whole park. 

So does that mean you'll be at Darkside on 10/9 too?  I might meet most of you guys!!! 


SharkyGoddess said:


> ACK!!! I need some WDW planning help ladies (and gents)
> 
> Why is my phone app not synced with my online account? It doesn't show my tickets and trying to link them won't work because they're already linked. I'm sure I'm missing a step some where


Try deleting the app and then reinstalling it and logging in. Worked for me 2 weeks ago when my DTM hotel reservations weren't updating.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> So nice update Disney.  What was so easy to find on my plans page, now have to hunt each time.  Boo.
> 
> Hope you all get your stuff on phone and tablet/puter working right.  I had to sign in again, today, something I didn't have to do when I first signed in.  I like to be signed in all the time.  Now, so far, I can't.  Pain to keep signing in every day.  AHHH, the joys of tech.


I highly dislike the new update. Rather still have last years! 



SharkyGoddess said:


> In person I'm bouncy, touchy and yappy, but I haaaaate being tied to a phone.


I don't mind calling people to get things settled business and that wisse.
Personal? Hate talking on the phone for personal. When my brother calls I am conveniently away from my phone that's almost literally sewed to my hand. WEIRD. lol!!!
I am a double, triple, quadruple texter though so people get annoyed with me. Brain moves wayyyyyyyyyy too fast. Can't stop it. Tried. doesn't work.


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> In person I'm bouncy, touchy and yappy, but I haaaaate being tied to a phone.



Yep........I was stuck on hold today trying to speak to someone about a delivery of furniture we're having next week.........ended up yelling at no-one......as there was no-one on the other end.........

All I heard for 40 minutes was.........you are in a queue......your call is important to us........I was like Phoebe from friends if you ever saw that episode..........

I can talk on the phone for hours to friends though..........that's different though......much more sociable.......


----------



## macraven

I need a translator for tinyD post


Here to tell you I am at UO on the 9th

At the motherland sept 27 and leave later on October 2 for darkside 


Think of working me into your schedule


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......did you see my post about HHN??? 

Thought you were there the 25th............


----------



## macraven

When I have free time I am going to make a list for dates each homie will be in Orlando for sept and oct 

I will list dates based on what has been posted here

I can pm the list to all if you want it

Need a few days to get it down 

I know others read our thread so many do know our set ups

Thought by sending it out by pm
Would keep it from getting lost
Over quickly and gets hidden then
Pages on the San thread turns


----------



## Lynne G

That is so nice, but aren't most of us on the page Mac had for September/October motherland and darkside?  For just us of the SAN thread, a PM would be great Mac.

Maybe meet for dinner on the 9th somewhere in USO?  New Toothsome or in park?

I know Mac, Keisha, and PC all have my phone number.  I am much better responding to text and calls.  I too rarely check the DIS when on vacation.  I try to bring as little as I can, and hate to read anything on the internet on my phone.  TinyD, I'll PM you my number, and if anyone else wants to call to say hello or text me, just PM me too.  

I think Schumi's count down is almost on one hand!  Wahooo. 

I am still trying to get used to saying this is the 9th month.  Time really does pass fast sometimes.


----------



## macraven

Thought if I did a pm to all it would be easier to catch instead of looking For the sans thread for group info

And if anyone had something come up and had to cancel or come late, all getting the group pm would mean one of us would know to wait for a person

Last year we waited for someone On The Saturday night and it made a game chance for us in getting a restaurant at the last minute

Back home from the gym 
Glad it has ac as temps at 96 now
Going back out for the grocery store once I shower and change


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Lynne......this time next week we'll be there...........can't wait!! 6 more sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport..........

Mac, hope you didn't cycle too far........you're putting me to shame..........as I sup my white wine........lol.......


I miss most of the San thread homes this year.......again.........should be a later trip next year hopefully....

I think I need to start a travel agency business..........I am at the moment helping 4 separate families with their Orlando trip........can't complain as I did offer to help..........even managing the Disney and Seaworld/DC stuff......That's not fun........trying to explain to someone who's never been how FP and all that stuff works..........


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Yep, Lynne......this time next week we'll be there...........can't wait!! 6 more sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport..........
> 
> Mac, hope you didn't cycle too far........you're putting me to shame..........as I sup my white wine........lol.......
> 
> 
> I miss most of the San thread homes this year.......again.........should be a later trip next year hopefully....
> 
> I think I need to start a travel agency business..........I am at the moment helping 4 separate families with their Orlando trip........can't complain as I did offer to help..........even managing the Disney and Seaworld/DC stuff......That's not fun........trying to explain to someone who's never been how FP and all that stuff works..........



You'll finally get to meet me though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> You'll finally get to meet me though!!!!!!!!!



Always a silver lining Robbie..........

I need to check your schedule.........we don't have a schedule to change as such, but shock horror we have actually made some plans this year with local friends...........there's me claiming I never plan!!


----------



## schumigirl

I have four God daughters and 2 God sons.............

Now feel really old as one of them has now had a baby..........a week early. 

Little baby girl born tonight at 8pm........mummy and baby doing well.......husband shell shocked apparently.........

7lbs 5 and beautiful............probably won't see her till Christmas as they live abroad and will visit Scotland then......photos will do for now.......so cute!


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Always a silver lining Robbie..........
> 
> I need to check your schedule.........we don't have a schedule to change as such, but shock horror we have actually made some plans this year with local friends...........there's me claiming I never plan!!



9/22-23 are Universal and HHN, with the UTH tour on the 23.
9/24-25 are Disney. We may try to hit the last couple hours of HHN Saturday. 
Then Monday I will probably hit up early entry and I fly out that afternoon.


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Are you still going to be around Epcot on 9/21? We'll be MK 19 and 20. (Tour early on 9/19 Keys to the kingdom), MNSSHP on 9/20, 9/21 we'll be at Epcot(WE'RE STAYING FOR ILLUMINATIONS DANG IT!!!! my sister has never stayed long enough to see it!!!!), and 9/22 we'll be at DHS... seemingly all day to catch Fantasmic but I just don't see this happening. There are 5 rides!!! (okay maybe a few more.)
> Knew dinosaur was down but that's hilarious!!! We're skipping AK. Wonder if we could go to AK after out DHS fast passes AND make it back for fantasmic.. hmmmm
> nly
> Yes! I'd love to meet anyone I can. 10/9 is my day to do as I please. That's check-in day, but the friend I'm going with's cousin will be with us that day too. So that leaves me up to go roam off for an hour here and there to say hey as need be. Already told her I might be doing that and she said "okay as long as you check in and do death checks." That's what we used to do in college. If someone didn't come home we'd send out text messages that said death check. If they didn't reply within the hour we'd go find them! Really great system honestly...
> 
> Anyways. So anyone who's around 10/9 holler at me! Send me a PM and I'll give you my number as I rarely check the boards when I'm at the parks.
> I think there's several of us that will be there that day so I don't know if it's possible to do an unofficial official meet up somewhere to have drinks or a snack considering I know most are there with family with a schedule to keep.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. The first one I finished in a day or 2. I think my kindle said it was 5-6 hours of reading time.
> However, I don't think it and the movie are going to jive very well. So... it might be best to wait until after you see the movie. I find I enjoy movies much more if I wait until after to read the book. I watch the movie and enjoy it then read the book and enjoy it too even though they're different. When I read the book first I'm usually like... uh. no, that's not what happens. NOOO!
> 
> 
> On Panera: I think they're trying to be 100% preservative and something something free by 2017... 2018? If it's 2018 I'm sure this is the first step to many towards. If it's 2017 maybe this menu will stick... if it is liked.
> 
> On wristbands. Good to know. And yes, I have it linked in MDE already. Is it possible to do disney without MDE these days? I've had it ever since the beta came out and disney didnt have wifi in the parks yet. Man... my phone was deader than a... something really dead. Had to charge it constantly. Thankful for my iphone with better battery and portable charger.
> We've already selected 3 fast passes for MK earlier in the day so I assume I can't do 3 during MNSSHP that night. That would make me having 6 fast passes that day and I would imagine that that is not allowed. Even if it is I don't know that I'd do it. Don't think I want to be stuck to it. One of those if we're in the parks and check and see one open we'll grab it, but if not we'll just wait in the line. We're doing 2 days at MK so I don't think time and rides are going to be a problem. Tour Monday Morning then afernoon in MK. MK tuesday morning with FP and ADRs. Then MNSSHP that night.
> 
> As far as universal AP that's good to know. I would probably ask anyways if that's what I want, but good to go ahead and expect to be told no than to be annoyed on the phone with them. Seasonal Pass, not power pass, is the only one that is knowingly blacked out from Mardi Gras. All the others still have a check next to "includes special events IE MG". So if they did wristbands they'd be giving EVERYONE except the seasonal pass holders wristbands!!!
> I do think they're missing out on revenue. I think they could easily sell wristbands to get into the pit for $30 and sell out pretty quickly. Have a paid for section and a "free" section. That's how wild adventures in Valdosta does it. They used to get some pretty big names. You had the reserved seats which you paid for and then everyone else could stand as far back and bring their own chairs as they'd like. The reserved was nice and covered in case of weather. The rest was not. You could hear the concert throughout the whole park.
> 
> So does that mean you'll be at Darkside on 10/9 too?  I might meet most of you guys!!!
> 
> Try deleting the app and then reinstalling it and logging in. Worked for me 2 weeks ago when my DTM hotel reservations weren't updating.



I had no idea you'd be there then!  Yes, that's Sunday.  Not sure what we'll be doing during the day (either parks, pool, maybe the horror convention) but will be in studios before 4 pm pre HHN that night



macraven said:


> Thought if I did a pm to all it would be easier to catch instead of looking For the sans thread for group info
> 
> And if anyone had something come up and had to cancel or come late, all getting the group pm would mean one of us would know to wait for a person
> 
> Last year we waited for someone On The Saturday night and it made a game chance for us in getting a restaurant at the last minute
> 
> Back home from the gym
> Glad it has ac as temps at 96 now
> Going back out for the grocery store once I shower and change



Seriously?  In this day & age no text message even?  Life happens but, as my girl NeNe would say...


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Vicki.......did you see my post about HHN???
> 
> Thought you were there the 25th............


I'm going to be at the darkside 9/20 -26 going to WDW on the 27th.  We will be at WDW all day and night on the 25th also.  Maybe we can meet up at Jake's or Margaritaville for drinks or wherever.  We should be able to squeeze in sometime in the 6 days we will be there.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I had no idea you'd be there then!  Yes, that's Sunday.  Not sure what we'll be doing during the day (either parks, pool, maybe the horror convention) but will be in studios before 4 pm pre HHN that night
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  In this day & age no text message even?  Life happens but, as my girl NeNe would say...





keishashadow said:


> I had no idea you'd be there then!
> 
> 
> Seriously?  In this day & age no text message even?  Life happens but, as my girl NeNe would say...


----------



## macraven

Maybe you have a point
I'll take notes of what has been posted instead of the pms set up

Can be a lot of changes going on between now and when we are all there in Orlando 

I'll just watch the sans for what the plans are 
Only have cell # for two of the peeps here


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Maybe you have a point
> I'll take notes of what has been posted instead of the pms set up
> 
> Can be a lot of changes going on between now and when we are all there in Orlando
> 
> I'll just watch the sans for what the plans are
> Only have cell # for two of the peeps here


Hope you have my cell - think I still have yours.  Did I miss PM's or are those only for the HHN/VIP stuff?


----------



## macraven

Don't have anyone's cell but Janet and Lynne


----------



## RAPstar

I went back to re-watching AHS at work today (sorta, was more listening than watching), and I made it from episode 3, where I left off, and only had 2 and a half episodes left when I my shift ended.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Hope you have my cell - think I still have yours.  Did I miss PM's or are those only for the HHN/VIP stuff?


I posted above I wont be doing a general pm to all

that update was in the post you quoted


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Don't have anyone's cell but Janet and Lynne



You had mine before  lol


----------



## macraven

Don't remember Robbie
I know you called me last time we saw each other there some years back
So it would be on my phone but I cleared numbers out 4 years ago


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Don't have anyone's cell but Janet and Lynne


You should have my cell mac, I know you usually call my home # .  anyways, I have yours.


----------



## Robo56

Schumi nice that you are helping your friends plan their vacations to Orlando. Sure does make the experience much more enjoyable when someone helps with the details before you go.

Thinking of doing a costume for MNSSHP. I don't think it's right to Trick or Treat without a costume....Haven't done that since I was 11. Many moons ago.....LOL

Some of the people handing out the candy are probably young enough to be my grandchildren.

I saw a turd emoji costume. Don't believe they would let someone in the park with that on. I did laugh though. It's a bit absurd  maybe a dog park?

Keisha received my Halloween lights today. Really like the green witches, Happy Halloween Pumkins, Skeletons and Fire and Ice. They translate well inside and out.

Lynne I'am going to miss meeting you at Disney and Universal. Hopefully we will connect another time. 

If I have it right now. Will see Tink and Robbie at MNSSHP on 9-25. Mac, Schumi, Keisha at the Universal. If the planets align appropriately. Anyone else that wants to say howdy let me know.


----------



## macraven

Only have your home number tink
You will


tink1957 said:


> You should have my cell mac, I know you usually call my home # .  anyways, I have yours.


you will have to send me your cell #

I was using your home number since you kept running out of your cell minutes 
Lol
So I deleted the cell #


----------



## macraven

Yup have you penciled in robo!


----------



## macraven

TinyD
Did I read correctly you will be at the darkside oct 9 th?
If so, pencil me into your list of meet ups


----------



## Lynne G

Next year, I will try for last week in September and first week in October, motherland than darkside.  Hmmm, I may reserve darkside soon.  I can always change it.

Watching ball, and getting bored.  Guess not into the game as much, and am tired.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I do remember that when we played phone tag a few years back on a Sunday Hhn


In my defense... my phone was turned down.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> I need a translator for tinyD post
> 
> 
> Here to tell you I am at UO on the 9th
> 
> At the motherland sept 27 and leave later on October 2 for darkside
> 
> 
> Think of working me into your schedule


We are DIS Oct 6-8 and uni 9-13


----------



## macraven

Sharky 
Which nights will you hit Hhn?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Sharky
> Which nights will you hit Hhn?


9 & 12 and we have express for both. Debating the VR experience.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I need a translator for tinyD post
> 
> 
> Here to tell you I am at UO on the 9th
> 
> At the motherland sept 27 and leave later on October 2 for darkside
> 
> 
> Think of working me into your schedule


I'll be there on Oct 9-11th. I'm free to roam and meet up with whoever on the 9th.
Since so many are going to be in town that same day I didn't know if a meet up was already planned or if anyone wanted to plan for lunch that day.
If not that's cool too.. I'm free to roam since my friend will have someone else besides me to hang out with.

Was that what you needed a translator for? Or something else.

I get told that a lot... I don't mean to be confusing. It all makes perfect nonsense to me.

EDIT** I will be at Universal October 9-11 and NOT doing HHN. I know.. I know... I'm weird.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Thought if I did a pm to all it would be easier to catch instead of looking For the sans thread for group info
> 
> And if anyone had something come up and had to cancel or come late, all getting the group pm would mean one of us would know to wait for a person
> 
> Last year we waited for someone On The Saturday night and it made a game chance for us in getting a restaurant at the last minute
> 
> Back home from the gym
> Glad it has ac as temps at 96 now
> Going back out for the grocery store once I shower and change


I'm okay being apart of said group message.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne I will second that yawn. Night all


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Yep, Lynne......this time next week we'll be there...........can't wait!! 6 more sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport..........
> 
> Mac, hope you didn't cycle too far........you're putting me to shame..........as I sup my white wine........lol.......
> 
> 
> I miss most of the San thread homes this year.......again.........should be a later trip next year hopefully....
> 
> I think I need to start a travel agency business..........I am at the moment helping 4 separate families with their Orlando trip........can't complain as I did offer to help..........even managing the Disney and Seaworld/DC stuff......That's not fun........trying to explain to someone who's never been how FP and all that stuff works..........


Was it you that loves lemon? If so I'll be at the darkside (same hotel, RPR right?) and would love to bring you some sweets to help celebrate your birthday. 
I realize you'll just be getting in from long travels when I'm there so understand. I'm not sure how the hotel would feel about delivering brought in food to your room from an "unknown" person! I'll be happy to try though! 
Lemon bars.. mm so good. 
I'll be in September 17. If you'd like a special delivery just let me know your favorite flavors of sweets and I'll bring a sampling from the bakery I used to work at to drop off.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD
> Did I read correctly you will be at the darkside oct 9 th?
> If so, pencil me into your list of meet ups


I have no planned meet ups as of right now. Where shall I pencil you in?
I'll be arriving that day. My plan is to leave GA no later than 9 which puts me there around lunch. I might do better staying up until 5AM and leaving then HAHA. 
My sleep schedule is royally messed up right now. Who eneds sleep? It's for the weak. (Only kidding I love sleep.)


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> 9 & 12 and we have express for both. Debating the VR experience.


I'm doing Hhn both of those nights also!

I have friends that booked reve


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I have no planned meet ups as of right now. Where shall I pencil you in?
> I'll be arriving that day. My plan is to leave GA no later than 9 which puts me there around lunch. I might do better staying up until 5AM and leaving then HAHA.
> My sleep schedule is royally messed up right now. Who eneds sleep? It's for the weak. (Only kidding I love sleep.)



Who sleeps on vacation?

I will see you on the 9th
There will be other homies at UO that day too

It will be like a family reunion time


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Who sleeps on vacation?
> 
> I will see you on the 9th
> There will be other homies at UO that day too
> 
> It will be like a family reunion time


Lol it's the night before vacation that we probably need sleep though because.. who sleeps on vacation? lol!
Driving down I75 after no sleep is probably the most dangerous thing someone can do. Probably why it gets shut down so much


----------



## macraven

Macon to Valdosta on I75 was like ....scary ...seemed like all were driving with their eyes closed

At least five accidents I went by on that drive last week in that section


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Macon to Valdosta on I75 was like ....scary ...seemed like all were driving with their eyes closed
> 
> At least five accidents I went by on that drive last week in that section


Is there still construction on that stretch? It's been under construction for a good decade now.
Used to drive it at least monthly. Haven't seen it in a while though as most of my friends are elsewhere now. I still have a few in ATL, but I convince them to come to the beach rather than me have to drive in ATL. I nearly had a nervous breakdown last time.


----------



## Lynne G

oooh, with a in the 70's humidity, we're a lovely 103 heat index today.  For the first time in, not sure, I used my car's AC from the time I got in it.  It's that muggy from sunrise.

And, today is FRIDAY!  did I say FRIDAY?  Short weeks are the worst.  While Friday comes more quickly, it's that longer break in routine to start the week, that throws everything off.
















  yes it is, and I am staying in the AC fur sure.  

Have a great day and week-end.  I will attempt to sleep in tomorrow, but always the best laid plans.

Later, time for tea.  (and a hooray, last week-end before Schumi is crossing the pond.)

P.S. And TinyD, yes, so far the 9th sounds like lots of us will be around USO.  And me too, no HHN that day either.  Welll, on none of the days I will be at RPR.


----------



## keishashadow

Friiiiiiday whoop whoop!  Short week but it still seemed long. 

Weekend plans (besides dreaming about HHN lol) all?  We are going to 'celebrate' grandparents day by taking GD to zoo. Hey, it's free, it's for me via the bring a lil darling along thing but you wonder where they draw the line on commercialization of things as to goofy holidays.



Lynne G said:


> Next year, I will try for last week in September and first week in October, motherland than darkside.  Hmmm, I may reserve darkside soon.  I can always change it.
> 
> Watching ball, and getting bored.  Guess not into the game as much, and am tired.
> 
> View attachment 193234



We've been trying for that last week of September for years.  DH one of the oldest senorities at work and still, others snag it.  Unless it's first week of some sort of hunting, no idea why it's so popular.  We have issues with our DVC use year starting in October too but I'm not a fan of getting home mid month and then needing to produce Halloween decorations.



macraven said:


> Who sleeps on vacation?
> 
> I will see you on the 9th
> There will be other homies at UO that day too
> 
> It will be like a family reunion time



Lol sounds line the 9th will be a great day for a SANs meet.  Was going to suggest a holding area pre HHN, then slowly dawned on me some won't be doing HHN that night.

I want to be in Studios by 4 pm that night.  Don't do much in the parks days of HHN, need to save my steam hehe.  

How about a mini-meet 'somewhere' @ Studios 3 - 4 pm?  Finnegans bar is noisy but may have seats open around 3 or even one of the CS to sit and meet up, then a ride?

Chime in



Lynne G said:


> oooh, with a in the 70's humidity, we're a lovely 103 heat index today.  For the first time in, not sure, I used my car's AC from the time I got in it.  It's that muggy from sunrise.
> 
> And, today is FRIDAY!  did I say FRIDAY?  Short weeks are the worst.  While Friday comes more quickly, it's that longer break in routine to start the week, that throws everything off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is, and I am staying in the AC fur sure.
> 
> Have a great day and week-end.  I will attempt to sleep in tomorrow, but always the best laid plans.
> 
> Later, time for tea.  (and a hooray, last week-end before Schumi is crossing the pond.)
> 
> P.S. And TinyD, yes, so far the 9th sounds like lots of us will be around USO.  And me too, no HHN that day either.  Welll, on none of the days I will be at RPR.



Yesterday was absolutely brutal here, heat index way over 100.  Hate to complain as we all know we'll be eating our words in a few months when we're shivering. Had storms good portion of night violent enough to wake me up (that's doing something), just seems to have made things more sticky.  Supposed to just hit 84 today but even higher heat index than yesterday.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> All MB have a unique ID # on the back.  Well, if you can read it, I have to get a magnifying glass.



Meant to reply to this last time.  I have a pair of reading glasses that I only use for reading those little numbers on the back of the MB's to link them.  8 or B, I or 1?  Yeah, can't tell otherwise.



Lynne G said:


> Hey Marcie, it would be great to say hi to you this year.  If you remember, was sad you had a car accident, and we never got to say hi last year.


  Would love to see you as well!  I really, really can't keep track of everyone's dates.  Is it possible to make a new post (within this thread) that someone could update the dates/locations.  I'm pretty flexible on meeting folks wherever/whenever but do have a lot of people I know coming during that time, plus a lot of West Point presentations/college fair requirements (ugh), plus...a colonoscopy on Oct 14 (double ugh!!).  So I'm thinking the 13/14th may not be possible and other days I should at least be available some of them!



keishashadow said:


> Right now looks as tho on first week we'll be doing Epcot on 10/5.  I am hoping for mummy or pixie dust to snag tix to chew via waitlist on 5th or the am of the 6th or 7th. Currently, on the 5th locked into eat to beat lunch, bev seminar, then Blues Travelers if they tour again.  Won't be doing much in way of riding that day.
> 
> Not sure what we will be doing on 10/4, perhaps MK or SW, maybe DC.  People ask if I'm crazy (possibly) changing FP around so late but I've never really had any issues switching things around even day prior or of...not sure how that would work with Frozen ride but even 7DMT has worked out for us when parks are busy.
> 
> The following week starting 10/10 will be back @ WDW on Monday, leaving Friday late afternoon.  Have Trader Sam's F&W thing on 12th
> 
> What. Week are you considering heading up to MI?


Michigan possibly Sept 26-29, then Charleston Sept 30-Oct 2.  Charleston is for sure, Michigan depends on if I can ever get reasonable car rental prices.  I find it frustrating to pay 2-3 times as much for my rental car as for my flight.  I'll email you to try to pin down some times we could possibly meet.  I have the college fair stuff on Oct 4, 5, 6 (afternoon on the 5th, evening on the 4th & 6th) but could possibly do something in there, or at Uni during your time there, or the Mon-Wed starting 10/10 before my colonoscopy.  



tinydancer09 said:


> Are you still going to be around Epcot on 9/21? We'll be MK 19 and 20. (Tour early on 9/19 Keys to the kingdom), MNSSHP on 9/20, 9/21 we'll be at Epcot(WE'RE STAYING FOR ILLUMINATIONS DANG IT!!!! my sister has never stayed long enough to see it!!!!), and 9/22 we'll be at DHS... seemingly all day to catch Fantasmic but I just don't see this happening. There are 5 rides!!! (okay maybe a few more.)
> 
> I'll be there on Oct 9-11th. I'm free to roam and meet up with whoever on the 9th.  I think there's several of us that will be there that day so I don't know if it's possible to do an unofficial official meet up somewhere to have drinks or a snack considering I know most are there with family with a schedule to keep.
> 
> Try deleting the app and then reinstalling it and logging in. Worked for me 2 weeks ago when my DTM hotel reservations weren't updating.



Okay, I combined a couple of your posts to reply to them all.  I will be at Epcot 9/19 & 9/20, pretty much all day, working on getting Chase or Standby wristbands to Air Supply and hitting all 3 concerts both days.  Tentative plan for 9/21 is very fluid - looking at my friend's plans (she's the one visiting from Singapore), it looks like she'll be at all 4 parks at some time that day.  So possibly we could say hi in there if we're at Epcot?  9/22 doesn't look like we'll be at DHS at all.  Otherwise, I am blocking in 10/9 for all of you guys at Uni - I really think we should plan lunch there somewhere together, even if a casual meetup at like the Simpsons Food Court or somewhere we could set a time and anyone in the park say hi!  What time did you think you'd be getting there?  Maybe a more off time like 2 or something?

And I have to add my "oops" with the Disney app (which I consider myself somewhat of an expert on).  I also have had trouble staying logged in so decided to add the touch ID option on my phone.  The first several times I just couldn't get it to work.  Finally figured out I needed to touch the Home button (where you usually touch for Touch ID to make the phone turn on), NOT the little red fingerprint looking thingy in the middle of the screen that pops up on MDE!  Hey, I said I was an expert on the Disney App, NOT Apple tech!

Hm, I guess I hit my limit on quotes as Mac's (and I think one more) didn't load.  Mac - I still have you in my phone and will send you a text so you have mine.  Let me know if you don't get it.  I understood you weren't planning on doing PM's but wasn't sure I hadn't already missed some.  Would it be possible to do one PM to everyone who will be there so we can all swap phone numbers before the trip?  I hate to post mine here publicly but since I (obviously) don't read regularly enough, would like to use texts to keep in touch with people while here.  Otherwise, anyone who will be here and might want to meet, feel free to PM me and I'll be glad to pass along my email and/or cell!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> How about a mini-meet 'somewhere' @ Studios 3 - 4 pm?  Finnegans bar is noisy but may have seats open around 3 or even one of the CS to sit and meet up, then a ride?
> 
> Chime in.


Great minds, although I said 2.  I was just saying the food court since I know it has a ton of seating.  Honestly, I don't know where Finnegans is.  We'll probably be there for HHN that evening but too cheap to pay for Express or anything so would want to be in the holding areas as soon as we could (and will horrify Mac again by probably leaving by 8:30pm or so).


----------



## keishashadow

Wanted to comment re WDW app/website...i'm not having any issues on iPad, iPhone or desktop. Everything is there (multiple resort res/ADRs/FP), also no issues on the DVC site.  

For those having issues, do you have account set to 'remember' you?  I don't have it set to 'remember' me, log in each time.  Maybe that will help?

Marcie - colonoscopy jumped out and scared me. Thumbs up for scheduling!  Wow u r busy.  Yes, we'll figure something out I took notes on your schedule lol.

Yes rental car rates are horrendous.  Thankful I booked out thru Feb next year many moons ago.  Rates the last few months have typically been 2-1/2 times more than I have secured.  

Tried to book for August starting 2 months out.  Ha!  Wound up price lining it.  In MCO it's usually hertz.  Usually, via Priceline I can snag a mid size under $10 a day, often bid $6 and would get it for $8 via counter offer. This time had to go up to $17.  Taxes were $40.xx.  $108 out the door, was almost 2/3rds less than lowest rate I saw over the prior 2 months booking traditionally .  Booked a midsize, wound up being assigned a newish jeep renegade.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> For those having issues, do you have account set to 'remember' you?  I don't have it set to 'remember' me, log in each time.  Maybe that will help?
> 
> Yes rental car rates are horrendous.  Thankful I booked out thru Feb next year many moons ago.  Rates the last few months have typically been 2-1/2 times more than I have secured.
> 
> Tried to book for August starting 2 months out.  Ha!  Wound up price lining it.  In MCO it's usually hertz.  Usually, via Priceline I can snag a mid size under $10 a day, often bid $6 and would get it for $8 via counter offer. This time had to go up to $17.  Taxes were $40.xx.  $108 out the door, was almost 2/3rds less than lowest rate I saw over the prior 2 months booking traditionally .  Booked a midsize, wound up being assigned a newish jeep renegade.



I'm not finding anything under $200 for a 3 day rental out of Detroit.  I saw it a couple weeks ago for like $135 and rather than jumping on it I decided I'd wait and talk to my parents first.  Then it promptly jumped up.  I may wait and go in November when Royce is working all the time anyway since October is so busy. 

This is what I get when I open up the MDE screen on my phone.  I don't see anywhere to have it "remember" me?  I have always had to sign in on my computer but every single time (even like an hour later) on the phone is annoying and I think will be even moreso in the park: 



Editing to add that I guess any of you visiting can just use that snap to get my email and shoot me an email!


----------



## macraven

Good Friday morning homies


Someday you all will get to the point where I am and all days run together

You all live for Friday as it is so close to the weekend 

I live for Monday's as stores and roads are empty ... Lol

When you no longer work and retired, the weekdays are when you do everything 
on weekdays to be away from crowded weekends, becomes a ritual

And you can do a load of laundry at midnight and finish it in the morning

Marcie, from what was posted thought others did not want the pm set up so bowed out of it
I will be doing one for myself and can send copy to you 
I need a scoreboard to keep track of the homies plans as I do not want to miss any meet ups


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Great minds, although I said 2.  I was just saying the food court since I know it has a ton of seating.  Honestly, I don't know where Finnegans is.  We'll probably be there for HHN that evening but too cheap to pay for Express or anything so would want to be in the holding areas as soon as we could (and will horrify Mac again by probably leaving by 8:30pm or so).


Hahaha
It won't horrify me as I am leaving the homie group at 8:15 as I booked another rip tour for the 9 th

Figure it will be a packed night with the 2:00 closing and did not buy ep for that night


----------



## macraven

dont want to confuse anyone so deleting it

Makes it easier to remove the confusion


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies
> 
> 
> Someday you all will get to the point where I am and all days run together
> 
> You all live for Friday as it is so close to the weekend
> 
> I live for Monday's as stores and roads are empty ... Lol
> 
> When you no longer work and retired, the weekdays are when you do everything
> on weekdays to be away from crowded weekends, becomes a ritual
> 
> And you can do a load of laundry at midnight and finish it in the morning
> 
> Marcie, from what was posted thought others did not want the pm set up so bowed out of it
> I will be doing one for myself and can send copy to you
> I need a scoreboard to keep track of the homies plans as I do not want to miss any meet ups



Huh, I didn't catch that

I vote for picking a day/time/place for group meet, seems like 9th in afternoon is viable option.  

No fuss, no muss...show up to say hi, maybe enjoy a ride or show, even have a drink in honor of the great and illustrious DIS board .  

Some may decide to hang around longer.  it's an easy-peasy way to kill a few birds with one stoneput the face to the screen name, and then carry on with your families or existing plans in place if desired.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Huh, I didn't catch that
> 
> I vote for picking a day/time/place for group meet, seems like 9th in afternoon is viable option.
> 
> No fuss, no muss...show up to say hi, maybe enjoy a ride or show, even have a drink in honor of the great and illustrious DIS board .
> 
> Some may decide to hang around longer.  it's an easy-peasy way to kill a few birds with one stoneput the face to the screen name, and then carry on with your families or existing plans in place if desired.


Well then I vote for what Keisha votes for

She is the leader and her plan sounds super!!

I'll follow her and go where she tells me


I'm better as a follower!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Is there still construction on that stretch? It's been under construction for a good decade now.
> Used to drive it at least monthly. Haven't seen it in a while though as most of my friends are elsewhere now. I still have a few in ATL, but I convince them to come to the beach rather than me have to drive in ATL. I nearly had a nervous breakdown last time.


It did not have construction in that stretch but it was weather conditions and debris 

It was raining off and on in that section and most of the down trees were removed
Some parts you could still see limbs and tree parts off to the side of I75

If I had waited another day, probably less heavy wind and less rain on the interstate


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> Huh, I didn't catch that
> 
> I vote for picking a day/time/place for group meet, seems like 9th in afternoon is viable option.
> 
> No fuss, no muss...show up to say hi, maybe enjoy a ride or show, even have a drink in honor of the great and illustrious DIS board .
> 
> Some may decide to hang around longer.  it's an easy-peasy way to kill a few birds with one stoneput the face to the screen name, and then carry on with your families or existing plans in place if desired.



We'll be coming from Disney to uni the 9th so our day will be flexible.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, I combined a couple of your posts to reply to them all.  I will be at Epcot 9/19 & 9/20, pretty much all day, working on getting Chase or Standby wristbands to Air Supply and hitting all 3 concerts both days.  Tentative plan for 9/21 is very fluid - looking at my friend's plans (she's the one visiting from Singapore), it looks like she'll be at all 4 parks at some time that day.  So possibly we could say hi in there if we're at Epcot?  9/22 doesn't look like we'll be at DHS at all.  Otherwise, I am blocking in 10/9 for all of you guys at Uni - I really think we should plan lunch there somewhere together, even if a casual meetup at like the Simpsons Food Court or somewhere we could set a time and anyone in the park say hi!  What time did you think you'd be getting there?  Maybe a more off time like 2 or something?
> 
> And I have to add my "oops" with the Disney app (which I consider myself somewhat of an expert on).  I also have had trouble staying logged in so decided to add the touch ID option on my phone.  The first several times I just couldn't get it to work.  Finally figured out I needed to touch the Home button (where you usually touch for Touch ID to make the phone turn on), NOT the little red fingerprint looking thingy in the middle of the screen that pops up on MDE!  Hey, I said I was an expert on the Disney App, NOT Apple tech!
> 
> Hm, I guess I hit my limit on quotes as Mac's (and I think one more) didn't load.  Mac - I still have you in my phone and will send you a text so you have mine.  Let me know if you don't get it.  I understood you weren't planning on doing PM's but wasn't sure I hadn't already missed some.  Would it be possible to do one PM to everyone who will be there so we can all swap phone numbers before the trip?  I hate to post mine here publicly but since I (obviously) don't read regularly enough, would like to use texts to keep in touch with people while here.  Otherwise, anyone who will be here and might want to meet, feel free to PM me and I'll be glad to pass along my email and/or cell!


HAH! On the apple thing. That'd be something I would do.. or something my mom would do and I would have to laugh for a while before I explained it. 
And maybe 10/9 would work best instead of trying to chase each other around at disney. You know, tight schedule there these days due to FP+ lovelies.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> P.S. And TinyD, yes, so far the 9th sounds like lots of us will be around USO.  And me too, no HHN that day either.  Welll, on none of the days I will be at RPR.


As of right now we're at PBH because it was the cheapest. If I can snag a cheaper rate super last minute I might switch. I'm not hopeful though as it's looking like everything is fully booked. My rate was $214 which is really not that high. 

Got a text from my friend who's going with me that trip late last night that said "Universal is 100% on and I won't be broke after!" She had a wreck... ON 175 IN ATLANTA.... and has been waiting on the settlement from that. A guy who should not have been driving on the interstate for personal reasons crossed all 19 lanes of I75 (okay maybe it's only 5 there) and slammed into the side of her bright green chevy spark. That's the 2nd time someone has wrecked into her car in 2 years and I was with her the first time at Six Flags. 



marciemi said:


> Otherwise, I am blocking in 10/9 for all of you guys at Uni - I really think we should plan lunch there somewhere together, even if a casual meetup at like the Simpsons Food Court or somewhere we could set a time and anyone in the park say hi!  What time did you think you'd be getting there?  Maybe a more off time like 2 or something?


I think this is a fantastic idea if we can make it work. I'm willing to leave GA as early as I have to to make it in time. 
I almost always get out of here by 10 (because I want breakfast at chick-fil-a) and I usually get there around 1-2.
My plan was to be up and out of here by 8. I can plan earlier if need to as that obviously also benefits me having more park time. So I should be there no later than 12. I75 willing. 
If I can score a super awesome rate at one of the lower ones the night before I might leave early because why not?  I kind of see this as unlikely though. 


keishashadow said:


> Friiiiiiday whoop whoop!  Short week but it still seemed long.
> 
> Weekend plans (besides dreaming about HHN lol) all?  We are going to 'celebrate' grandparents day by taking GD to zoo. Hey, it's free, it's for me via the bring a lil darling along thing but you wonder where they draw the line on commercialization of things as to goofy holidays.
> 
> 
> We've been trying for that last week of September for years.  DH one of the oldest senorities at work and still, others snag it.  Unless it's first week of some sort of hunting, no idea why it's so popular.  We have issues with our DVC use year starting in October too but I'm not a fan of getting home mid month and then needing to produce Halloween decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol sounds line the 9th will be a great day for a SANs meet.  Was going to suggest a holding area pre HHN, then slowly dawned on me some won't be doing HHN that night.
> 
> I want to be in Studios by 4 pm that night.  Don't do much in the parks days of HHN, need to save my steam hehe.
> 
> How about a mini-meet 'somewhere' @ Studios 3 - 4 pm?  Finnegans bar is noisy but may have seats open around 3 or even one of the CS to sit and meet up, then a ride?
> 
> Chime in
> 
> Yesterday was absolutely brutal here, heat index way over 100.  Hate to complain as we all know we'll be eating our words in a few months when we're shivering. Had storms good portion of night violent enough to wake me up (that's doing something), just seems to have made things more sticky.  Supposed to just hit 84 today but even higher heat index than yesterday.  Makes no sense to me.



September 24 was more popular than the regular fall breaks this year. I have no idea why. It booked before my other two known popular weeks. All I know is the week during my birthday is usually VERY low crowds. I highly recommend it. I'm doing disney this year too so I'll get a feel for that. The only bad thing about it is it's usually still pretty toasty. I'm looking at 86s for highs all week though which is better than the 95-98s we had last year!!! 

I'm good with that SANs plan too. I've never been to Finnegans (I know, I know I'm crazy), so I can't churp in on availability.. but sounds good to me! lol Would give us non HHN time to get out and you guys enough time to get to your holding cells. I mean... 


marciemi said:


> Great minds, although I said 2.  I was just saying the food court since I know it has a ton of seating.  Honestly, I don't know where Finnegans is.  We'll probably be there for HHN that evening but too cheap to pay for Express or anything so would want to be in the holding areas as soon as we could (and will horrify Mac again by probably leaving by 8:30pm or so).


HA! Okay, so I'm not the only one who hasn't had Finnegans. 
I think we need to get family shirts made so we can see each other in the parks. Except, I'm kidding. I think.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies
> 
> 
> Someday you all will get to the point where I am and all days run together
> 
> You all live for Friday as it is so close to the weekend
> 
> I live for Monday's as stores and roads are empty ... Lol
> 
> When you no longer work and retired, the weekdays are when you do everything
> on weekdays to be away from crowded weekends, becomes a ritual
> 
> And you can do a load of laundry at midnight and finish it in the morning
> 
> Marcie, from what was posted thought others did not want the pm set up so bowed out of it
> I will be doing one for myself and can send copy to you
> I need a scoreboard to keep track of the homies plans as I do not want to miss any meet ups


Tuesdays in publix before school and work lets out... it's like a ghost town full of food. It's glorious. My little personal vacation.
Is it sad that that's what my 26 year old life has come to? Vacations to publix... 

Send the score card to me too. 

Mac, if you start a conversation with us all the ones who do not want to get the notifications can click the "leave this conversation" button. 
Some just don't enjoy group messages and I get that. It can easily get overwhelming when theres chatter beyond need to know things. But, to me at least, it's the easiest way to organize all information.


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> Huh, I didn't catch that
> 
> I vote for picking a day/time/place for group meet, seems like 9th in afternoon is viable option.
> 
> No fuss, no muss...show up to say hi, maybe enjoy a ride or show, even have a drink in honor of the great and illustrious DIS board .
> 
> Some may decide to hang around longer.  it's an easy-peasy way to kill a few birds with one stoneput the face to the screen name, and then carry on with your families or existing plans in place if desired.



Is anyone meeting up with kids or is this adults only?  There's a good chance I could be in Universal on the 9th but I'll have kids with me.  It's fine if it's not something for kids - I will be able to catch up at another point down the line without them.


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> Was it you that loves lemon? If so I'll be at the darkside (same hotel, RPR right?) and would love to bring you some sweets to help celebrate your birthday.
> I realize you'll just be getting in from long travels when I'm there so understand. I'm not sure how the hotel would feel about delivering brought in food to your room from an "unknown" person! I'll be happy to try though!
> Lemon bars.. mm so good.
> I'll be in September 17. If you'd like a special delivery just let me know your favorite flavors of sweets and I'll bring a sampling from the bakery I used to work at to drop off.



Yes it is me that loves all things lemon.......That's a very kind offer tiny, but I can't really eat sweet things which includes bakery items anymore. I usually take a little tiny piece of dh dessert and that's about it. It doesn't bother me as I'm a savoury person. But thank you for the thought. 



keishashadow said:


> Friiiiiiday whoop whoop!  Short week but it still seemed long.
> 
> Weekend plans (besides dreaming about HHN lol) all?  We are going to 'celebrate' grandparents day by taking GD to zoo. Hey, it's free, it's for me via the bring a lil darling along thing but you wonder where they draw the line on commercialization of things as to goofy holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> We've been trying for that last week of September for years.  DH one of the oldest senorities at work and still, others snag it.  Unless it's first week of some sort of hunting, no idea why it's so popular.  We have issues with our DVC use year starting in October too but I'm not a fan of getting home mid month and then needing to produce Halloween decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol sounds line the 9th will be a great day for a SANs meet.  Was going to suggest a holding area pre HHN, then slowly dawned on me some won't be doing HHN that night.
> 
> I want to be in Studios by 4 pm that night.  Don't do much in the parks days of HHN, need to save my steam hehe.
> 
> How about a mini-meet 'somewhere' @ Studios 3 - 4 pm?  Finnegans bar is noisy but may have seats open around 3 or even one of the CS to sit and meet up, then a ride?
> 
> Chime in
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was absolutely brutal here, heat index way over 100.  Hate to complain as we all know we'll be eating our words in a few months when we're shivering. Had storms good portion of night violent enough to wake me up (that's doing something), just seems to have made things more sticky.  Supposed to just hit 84 today but even higher heat index than yesterday.  Makes no sense to me.



Have a fabulous time at the zoo with GD..........hope it's a lovely day..........and hope it's not too hot........we have cooled down a lot, but still muggy..........blowing a hoolie though........

Love a good storm...........



macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies
> 
> 
> Someday you all will get to the point where I am and all days run together
> 
> You all live for Friday as it is so close to the weekend
> 
> I live for Monday's as stores and roads are empty ... Lol
> 
> When you no longer work and retired, the weekdays are when you do everything
> on weekdays to be away from crowded weekends, becomes a ritual
> 
> And you can do a load of laundry at midnight and finish it in the morning
> 
> Marcie, from what was posted thought others did not want the pm set up so bowed out of it
> I will be doing one for myself and can send copy to you
> I need a scoreboard to keep track of the homies plans as I do not want to miss any meet ups



I thought it was a fabulous idea actually. Hey ho.........

Yep, I love when folks are at work and kids are in school..........stores and roads are fabulous! Midweek shopping is wonderful...........Except leading up to Christmas........where does everyone come from!!!



Had a lovely day.........DH came back early and we went out for lunch then did some shopping......for him this time. He got what he needed......and I bought nothing for me! Except some root ginger.........doesn't really count!

Quiet night in again........think friends think we're hibernating.........fancy watching a scary or a funny movie.......

Janet.........as our resident expert on DC/SW I need to pick your brain with a couple of questions.......value your opinion on it......... Haven't been able to access emails so far today so will do it later...........

Have a good Friday...........


----------



## RAPstar

Yay Megan Hilty tonight! Finished Murder House, now on Freak Show. 12 days to go!


----------



## macraven

_in the past meets i have set up, all members of the family are included.

when i did meets at finnigans during hhn period before the start of the event, many would find me and come to the table.
we introduced ourselves, did chit chat and then the person went back to the family.

sometimes the entire family would come over and we all got to know each other.

it went both ways 

since it was inside the restaurant, it was short and sweet meet ups due to the crowdiness in there/and peeps were still at other tables eating with family and friends.


i always wore my macraven csw shirt top so when someone saw my name on the back of it, they knew who i was.
will do the same thing this year for meets.

since it won't be at finnegans it will be easier to have many come together.
kids, spouses, grandmas, cats, etc  are always welcomed to meets.

the sans is a family affair so might as well bring in the kiddos to join in for chit chat and park talk!


we are penciling you in for yourself and family..._


----------



## tinydancer09

One of my favorite pastimes might be watching Disney people at Universal.
Inside the magic keeps doing a ton of Live Feeds on facebook. She just did the raptor incounter and was rather jumpy about the whole thing
Won't find that in fantasy land!


----------



## goNDmay9

Awwwww! Congrats @schumigirl on your baby God grand daughter


----------



## goNDmay9

Finally. Just got home. Today did not go as planned.  Lol.  Ended up staying at work wayyyy to long. Need to pack and get a mani/pedi before we leave. Where does the time go??


----------



## macraven

When you find that answer, clue me in!


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> Awwwww! Congrats @schumigirl on your baby God grand daughter





goNDmay9 said:


> Finally. Just got home. Today did not go as planned.  Lol.  Ended up staying at work wayyyy to long. Need to pack and get a mani/pedi before we leave. Where does the time go??



Thank you........she looks gorgeous in the pictures! Think her name is going to be Maya........but not sure yet........

Time flies, don't worry the packing will get done......can't leave without it........



Almost bedtime here........5 sleeps


----------



## tink1957

Carole...congrats on baby Maya...it's a lovely name, hope she keeps it.

goND ...Hope you have fun and safe travels.

I spent the morning looking for my old video tape of Nightmare before Christmas so I could get the pumpkin song out of my head.  I've been singing it since we decided to go to MNSSHP. I finally found it in a box of old Disney tapes in my storage building.  So of course this started a movie marathon which included Sleeping Beauty, The Lion King and The Little Mermaid.  Guess I'll just have to watch my HHN prep movies next week.  I really only need to watch Murder House as I missed it the first time around.

Only 11 more days to go...wish I could be there for the big meet up on the 9th...I'll just have to make it a longer trip next year.


----------



## Squirlz

86 days until Universal.  24 days unti Key West.  I'm travel planning with a belly full of reverse seared filet mignon.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Thank you........she looks gorgeous in the pictures! Think her name is going to be Maya........but not sure yet........
> 
> Time flies, don't worry the packing will get done......can't leave without it........
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here........5 sleeps



Love the name.  Maya was at the top of my list with my first pregnancy.  (I wouldn't have a girl until a few years later though and she ended up not being a Maya).


----------



## kohlby

We finally can start counting down - as we have a new date!  Originally, we were leaving to drive on Oct 1st.  Now it's Sept 27th.  We'll be off-site, then POR, then off-site.  I may even bring schoolwork for the kids to do during that last week as this will be a ridiculously long trip due to the circumstances.  Universal will be the last week too.  And hopefully some house-hunting.  This way, hubby will get to use some of the Disney days on his tickets at least.  I really hope he can get out of work in time to see Cirque.  The kids have never been and we're going this trip since we found a great deal.

So, 27-9= 18.  Um, I have a sh*tload of things to do in those 18 days.  Ack, why did I want countdown in the first place?  I want to go back into my oblivion bubble where I didn't know how many days so it seemed like I had more time to get everything done.  The bubble that lets me sit at the computer typing to y'all acting like I don't have a care in the world.  Now I feel like I have to so much adulting.  It's overwhelming.  Well, it's off to Hilton Head in the morning to shirk all adult responsibilities for a couple days.  They'll still be there when I get back.


----------



## macraven

You will surprise yourself and get a lot of basic things done in that short time 

all will fall into place

I know it is overwhelming right now but once you begin the transition of finding a new place to live, a huge weight will lift you 


While I was on my October solo vacation at the dark side last year, I found out our offer on a house in Ga was accepted 

Days spent in the hotel business center sending and receiving fax for the house

Once home a scramble to get our house sold 

It all worked out in perfect timing

It looks over whelming right now, but you will get everything done that is needed!


----------



## tinydancer09

Quiet night.

Had HS football game tonight. We won 35-7 and it's homecoming. Early, we know. Undefeated. Next week we play a team we haven't beaten in 40 years. YAY
lol! It'll fit into my little tight schedule before I head to Universal!
IT'S ALMOST HERE!! 1 week and a few hours form now I'll be OMW to the darkside!!!


----------



## macraven

Woot

It's morning time homies!!


I'm off soon to go exploring some historical areas

See youse all later


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We've got the step son with us this weekend and I need to find ways to entertain him in my teensy tiny town!

Enjoy your day Homies!!!


----------



## macraven

At an enactment in Ga now

Very hot here in the fields


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> We've got the step son with us this weekend and I need to find ways to entertain him in my teensy tiny town!
> 
> Enjoy your day Homies!!!


Sounds like me when I have company. "Well here we have this really old tree. Oh and here's this cool
House.... Really, it's the coolest thing we have here!" 
To be fair the tree is 300 something years old and very impressive


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Love the name.  Maya was at the top of my list with my first pregnancy.  (I wouldn't have a girl until a few years later though and she ended up not being a Maya).


t 

It was a name I was keen on too.......but we found out very early he was a boy.........so no Maya for us......ended up not going with the name we thought of all through the pregnancy.........soon as we saw him he was Kyle. 



macraven said:


> At an enactment in Ga now
> 
> Very hot here in the fields



Have fun!! Bet you're glad it's nice though and not rambling through muddy fields........Send some heat over here please......we have that Autumn chill in the air right now........been a lovely day though.....


Just finally getting to iPad today......

Spent most of the day in the garden fixing cane holders for 2 of our new trees which were leaning to the side a little.........then we just pottered around doing little jobs.......before we knew it it was after 5. 

Had long shower then had Chinese takeout..........gorgeous! Quiet night in again tonight..........not complaining though.........me and the mister......doesn't get any more romantic than that........


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Sounds like me when I have company. "Well here we have this really old tree. Oh and here's this cool
> House.... Really, it's the coolest thing we have here!"
> To be fair the tree is 300 something years old and very impressive




When I see a good sale on cheap toilet paper I will stock up 

Your 300 year old tree needs to be decorated

Now which homie here has a good arm?
Need someone with fantastic throwing skills


----------



## macraven

Schumi I missed the congrats to you on the little that was born

Such a sweetheart of a name for her


----------



## macraven

Well it was hot in the fields today
93 and sunny

We were there around 10:30 and left after 3:30 today

One of the better civil war reenactments

At this one the boys from Alabama were victorious and the South won

I get the feeling that will be the theme of them when we go to other reenactments in the South


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi I missed the congrats to you on the little that was born
> 
> Such a sweetheart of a name for her





macraven said:


> Well it was hot in the fields today
> 93 and sunny
> 
> We were there around 10:30 and left after 3:30 today
> 
> One of the better civil war reenactments
> 
> At this one the boys from Alabama were victorious and the South won
> 
> I get the feeling that will be the theme of them when we go to other reenactments in the South



Thanks........had some more pics sent of her and mummy.......beautiful pics.......cutest baby ever!

I don't know enough about Civil war information ........I probably know the basics covered by school history lessons........my main highest level History Grade was concentrating on The Russian Revolution and Second World War........but, glad you enjoyed it......sounded like it was worth seeing!


Ended up watching an older movie tonight........Ruthless People with the lovely, fantastic Bette Midler and Judge Reinhold........classic!!! Love her, but can't watch her singing Wind Beneath My Wings anymore.......... Such a heartbreaking song............funny movie though..........

Now listening to Billy Joel.........love Piano Man...........


----------



## macraven

At the gym and on the stationary bike

Getting hard to post here when I feel like I am peddling up a mountain


----------



## macraven

Schumi I got into the civil war round table as it helped me with the geneology I do

I find dead people the most interesting ones to search....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> When I see a good sale on cheap toilet paper I will stock up
> 
> Your 300 year old tree needs to be decorated
> 
> Now which homie here has a good arm?
> Need someone with fantastic throwing skills


BAHA! I'm pretty sure you'd go to jail for a reallllllly long time if you decorated the big oak. 
It's not MY big tree it's the counties. If you drive down the road in a car too tall or wreck and hurt the tree you get arrested. 
It happened to my best friends brother. HAHA. they let him out on bail and he just had to pay a fine.


----------



## RAPstar

Been a lazy Saturday. Watched a weird movie, Antibirth, and just lounged mostly. It's late but I was bored so I started watching Mr. Robot and now I'm hooked lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi I got into the civil war round table as it helped me with the geneology I do
> 
> I find dead people the most interesting ones to search....



Yes, quite a few dead people were very interesting! I can understand that being quite fascinating when you get into it.........As I mentioned before, for me The Russian Revolution is one of my favourite topics in history........so much to choose from though...........



RAPstar said:


> Been a lazy Saturday. Watched a weird movie, Antibirth, and just lounged mostly. It's late but I was bored so I started watching Mr. Robot and now I'm hooked lol



My husband enjoys Mr Robot. So no doubt it'll be cancelled soon  Hate when you get into a show, really like it, and it doesn't make it past the first or second season........happened to so many shows! 


Awake far too early this morning.........

A friend asked me last week if I'd make a huge chocolate cake for her husband's birthday which is tomorrow..........I'm not the best baker in the world, but despite me hating chocolate cake I seem to make an excellent one........ And she doesn't bake at all..........so, that's this mornings job. Will have to keep DS away from it.........

Not much else going on today.......looks to be a nice one........quite chilly now in the mornings........looking forward to some heat


----------



## tink1957

Carole...it might be a good idea to bake an extra cake just in case.

You can borrow some of our heat if you like...90s again today and I have to mow


----------



## Squirlz

We're up early to go to a car show at a children's hospital.  It's invitation only, all for the kids.  Not open to the public.  One of the legends of automotive journalism will be there and I will be meeting her for the first time.  Jean Jennings, formerly Jean Lindamood, from Car and Driver and Automobile.  I've been reading her stuff for most of my life.  So glad it's not still raining as it's a 60 mile drive in the open car.


----------



## macraven

Take pics you can share with us


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole...it might be a good idea to bake an extra cake just in case.
> 
> You can borrow some of our heat if you like...90s again today and I have to mow



Must have worked sending it Vicki......it's warmed up......breezy, but warm.........I made Kyle some flourless chocolate cakes.......they freeze well so he has a few for when we're away.......

Cake has gone.......just took it round there for her to put out of the way so her DH doesn't see it.........it turned out well though!

I strangely never take pictures of anything I make here........except Keisha gave me a recipe for cornbread a while back.......did send her a picture of how it turned out........I adore corn bread and it was a good recipe........


All clothes going with us are now all washed and hanging up.......waiting to pack on Wednesday morning before we leave......maybe start Tuesday........

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday........


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  having my morning coffee checking out what's up with the Sans family.

Schumi so nice of you to make your friends hubby a chocolate cake for his birthday. Yum.

We do like our cornbread in the south. Also grits, barbecue, biscuits and gravy, red beans and rice, fried chicken etc. Schumi with your like of cornbread and barbecue sounds like you would fit in with us southern girls. 

One thing I don't care for is brain sandwiches and okra.

Squirlz so nice of you to be involved with showing your vehicles for a good cause. Hope the rain holds off for your trip.



tink1957 said:


> I spent the morning looking for my old video tape of Nightmare before Christmas so I could get the pumpkin song out of my head



Morning Tink  my niece has been a big fan of Nightmare before Christmas since she was a little girl. She is dressing up as Sally for MNSSHP.

Going to be a lazy Sunday. I like those sometimes.

Granddaughter is going to come and hang with us today.  love the visits from the grandbabies.

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## tink1957

All done with the mowing...it didn't take long since my lawn is mostly dried up and the only thing left are the weeds 

Hi Robo  I was going to order a Sally shirt to wear to the party but they were sold out of my size so I got a pretty Belle tank to wear to BOG instead.  It has seqins so I think it's festive enough for MNSSHP.

Carole, just think this time next week you'll be at the darkside enjoying the parks.

Only 9 more days for us...doing the single digit dance

Happy Sunday homies


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Sounds like me when I have company. "Well here we have this really old tree. Oh and here's this cool
> House.... Really, it's the coolest thing we have here!"
> To be fair the tree is 300 something years old and very impressive





tinydancer09 said:


> Sounds like me when I have company. "Well here we have this really old tree. Oh and here's this cool
> House.... Really, it's the coolest thing we have here!"
> To be fair the tree is 300 something years old and very impressive



Definitely true for us... only we don't have the cool 300 year old tree. Putt putt and the drive in killed time.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

PANIC is setting in preparing for our trip! We have clothes to buy and a dog kennel/run to repair and I will be in control freak mode until it's all done. I've said this I know, but this will be our first time flying so I'm a little thrown off on packing and planning meals/food for our rental for the first few days. I'm so used to driving and loading the Land Shark up with everything we'll need. We get in early(ish) evening on arrival day, but will be out rather late due to birthday celebrations, but it looks like our only option is to hit a grocery store after our dinner for breakfast and snacks since we plan on heading to the parks early they next morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all hope you're all well - some of you on countdown for your trips! Look forward to following your journeys.  Sorry I've not been on the forum for weeks.  Been very tied up here but we've had a free weekend.  Yesterday we drove to a mill that's been renovated and is again producing flour from their stoneground mill.  I bought quite a lot!  Beautiful weather with clear blue skies I've done lots of baking and cooking and we planted Autumn flowers.  Shattered now so planning an early night to be back on the ball Monday morning.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> All done with the mowing...it didn't take long since my lawn is mostly dried up and the only thing left are the weeds
> 
> Hi Robo  I was going to order a Sally shirt to wear to the party but they were sold out of my size so I got a pretty Belle tank to wear to BOG instead.  It has seqins so I think it's festive enough for MNSSHP.
> 
> Carole, just think this time next week you'll be at the darkside enjoying the parks.
> 
> Only 9 more days for us...doing the single digit dance
> 
> Happy Sunday homies



We had our boy do all the lawn today........he does such a good job! Think he wishes he had done it badly years ago.......lol.......hope you've had a relaxing day otherwise.........9 days!!



SharkyGoddess said:


> PANIC is setting in preparing for our trip! We have clothes to buy and a dog kennel/run to repair and I will be in control freak mode until it's all done. I've said this I know, but this will be our first time flying so I'm a little thrown off on packing and planning meals/food for our rental for the first few days. I'm so used to driving and loading the Land Shark up with everything we'll need. We get in early(ish) evening on arrival day, but will be out rather late due to birthday celebrations, but it looks like our only option is to hit a grocery store after our dinner for breakfast and snacks since we plan on heading to the parks early they next morning.



Good luck with all you have to do before your trip...........



Realfoodfans said:


> Hi all hope you're all well - some of you on countdown for your trips! Look forward to following your journeys.  Sorry I've not been on the forum for weeks.  Been very tied up here but we've had a free weekend.  Yesterday we drove to a mill that's been renovated and is again producing flour from their stoneground mill.  I bought quite a lot!  Beautiful weather with clear blue skies I've done lots of baking and cooking and we planted Autumn flowers.  Shattered now so planning an early night to be back on the ball Monday morning.



Nice to see you Rff.........Autumn is definitely here..........enjoy your early night.........

Hope Keisha is having a lovely day with GD.......


Think I'll have an early night too........woke around 4.15 this morning and never got back over........so feeling quite tired now........maybe manage to stay awake till 9.30!


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> My husband enjoys Mr Robot. So no doubt it'll be cancelled soon  Hate when you get into a show, really like it, and it doesn't make it past the first or second season........happened to so many shows!



Don't remind me. My only silver lining is the upcoming 3rd season/reboot of Twin Peaks in 2017. I'm gonna have to buy Showtime for it, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> It looks over whelming right now, but you will get everything done that is needed!


2nd this! you can do it @kohlby. I've sold homes in 3 states as a "single" parent-and added a kid each time too - the hubs got to move to the new state and start work while I stayed to sell the house (with 1, then 2, then 3 kids). Sold for good price each time too so hoping the same kinda luck for you @kohlby.



schumigirl said:


> It was a name I was keen on too.......but we found out very early he was a boy.........so no Maya for us......ended up not going with the name we thought of all through the pregnancy.........soon as we saw him he was Kyle.


Funny how a baby just "fits" the name-1st one was debating between 2-she came out and no more debate, 2nd one the 3 of us were going through name lists-came to "Paige" and never looked further. My son was a bit harder (didn't find the gender til birth) but he is 2 family names and suits him as well.



macraven said:


> At this one the boys from Alabama were victorious and the South won


Ha-we've got quite a few "southern" flags from Dixie Stampede and where the South "won".



RAPstar said:


> t's late but I was bored so I started watching Mr. Robot and now I'm hooked


Hmmm may have to start the binge watch of this show-downside to new job is I am bored so I stream netflix while I work. Have you heard of the IT Crowd? It is currently back on netflix and one of the funniest shows I have ever seen

There had better be pics and trip reports so vicarious living can be had of all the upcoming trips. DD is pretty serious about applying for Disney College Program for next fall so hopefully will get a chance to catch ya'll next year.
 Weather this weekend is why SoCal prices are so high-if we had weather like this year round in SWMO I couldnt afford to live here!


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, too fast a weekend.


----------



## macraven

Retire and every day is a week end


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I think 7 or so more years.  Then I will have 32 or so.  Have to get those pesky college costs to help both kids over first.  Some days, I am very much looking forward to retirement.  I probably will not be ready.  LOL

22.  Counting down slowly.


----------



## macraven

Heck don't wait til retirement age

Do what we did and just quit the job and have a fun life with no problems clock or boss


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> Squirlz so nice of you to be involved with showing your vehicles for a good cause. Hope the rain holds off for your trip.



It was great.  A BEAUTIFUL day and we made so many smiles.


----------



## tinydancer09

6 days untilt he trip and 10 days until my birthday!!
EEEEEE. I'm getting super excited! We went shopping today to get the last minute clothes and such we needed. I think I still have to go to walmart though. UGH. I hate that place. 
I'm starting to get into my "oh my!" at how much has to be done. Even more so for this trip.
We have dance make up day due to hurricane this week. So I have 2 days of dance instead of 1. Have to be packed and ready to go by dance time THursday for ALL of my trips.
Beach afer dance thursday night... back home friday, ORLANDO saturday! 
So much to do... so much to do.. yet I'd rather be on here with youse not doing any of it! 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Definitely true for us... only we don't have the cool 300 year old tree. Putt putt and the drive in killed time.


Oh thats nice! We don't have PuttPutt.. I assume Tallahassee does. 
We have the movie theater which has 6 theaters. A bowling alley that is pretty toxic, downtown which has a coffee shop.... 
I'm really at a loss. We have football!!!! 



Robo56 said:


> We do like our cornbread in the south. Also grits, barbecue, biscuits and gravy, red beans and rice, fried chicken etc. Schumi with your like of cornbread and barbecue sounds like you would fit in with us southern girls.
> 
> One thing I don't care for is brain sandwiches and okra.


mmm cornbread! My sister can actually have cornbread if I use pure cornmeal and don't mix it with flour. I haven't tried it yet... I fell it's going to be a crumbly mess. Hopefully it'll be a delicious crumbly mess though. 
I'm sorry... brain sandwiches? I only eat fried okra and small amounts of it. It's only good battered and fried in my opinion!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is Monday.  And a glorious one at that.  Humidity down, 60 degree night, and no need for AC in the car today.  And the sun is just bright as could be. 

Squirlz, that was so nice to share.  Kids seemed so happy, and love the girl's googles. 

TinyD, sounds like your week will fly, with all the busy you are doing.  I hate Walmart runs too.  Ours is huge, and even though open 24 hours, it never stops being busy.  I tend to shop Target more.  Birthday girl coming up.  Have to take note. 

Nice you bake Schumi.  I'm not ready for baking yet, has to be a bit cooler at night or in the morning to want to heat up the oven.  Never tried to make flourless cake.  Have to one of these days.  I tend to make yellow cake with chocolate icing.  We make brownies more than cake sometimes.  It's not fall for us yet. But since there's a High over us, it's going to be nice days in the 80's and lower humidity.  Hope your flight is clear, and uneventful.  Getting really close now.


----------



## Robo56

Mac, I have the coffee on. On my second cup. Come on over. 

Lynne, I will make some tea for you. Bring the cats



macraven said:


> Heck don't wait til retirement age
> 
> Do what we did and just quit the job and have a fun life with no problems clock or boss



Amen to that Mac, your preaching to the choir. I second that motion 



Squirlz said:


> It was great. A BEAUTIFUL day and we made so many smiles.



Thank you for sharing the picture Squrlz. The smiling faces on those little ones Is priceless.



Realfoodfans said:


> Yesterday we drove to a mill that's been renovated and is again producing flour from their stoneground mill. I bought quite a lot! Beautiful weather with clear blue skies I've done lots of baking and cooking and we planted Autumn flowers.



RFF sounds like you have been busy exploring, planting and baking. I will bring the coffee and tea for dessert

Schumi's going to be flying soon


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone  having my morning coffee checking out what's up with the Sans family.
> 
> Schumi so nice of you to make your friends hubby a chocolate cake for his birthday. Yum.
> 
> We do like our cornbread in the south. Also grits, barbecue, biscuits and gravy, red beans and rice, fried chicken etc. Schumi with your like of cornbread and barbecue sounds like you would fit in with us southern girls.
> 
> One thing I don't care for is brain sandwiches and okra.
> 
> Squirlz so nice of you to be involved with showing your vehicles for a good cause. Hope the rain holds off for your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Tink  my niece has been a big fan of Nightmare before Christmas since she was a little girl. She is dressing up as Sally for MNSSHP.
> 
> Going to be a lazy Sunday. I like those sometimes.
> 
> Granddaughter is going to come and hang with us today.  love the visits from the grandbabies.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.



I'm with you with most food there........until the grits, red beans with rice and the okra.........that's gotta be food of the devil.........I'll file them with trifle.........I don't even want to think about brain!!! 

Hope you had a lovely day with GD............



RAPstar said:


> Don't remind me. My only silver lining is the upcoming 3rd season/reboot of Twin Peaks in 2017. I'm gonna have to buy Showtime for it, but it will be worth it!



I cannot wait for TP!!! Hope it's not a big a disappointment..........



Monykalyn said:


> Funny how a baby just "fits" the name-1st one was debating between 2-she came out and no more debate, 2nd one the 3 of us were going through name lists-came to "Paige" and never looked further. My son was a bit harder (didn't find the gender til birth) but he is 2 family names and suits him as well.
> 
> There had better be pics and trip reports so vicarious living can be had of all the upcoming trips. DD is pretty serious about applying for Disney College Program for next fall so hopefully will get a chance to catch ya'll next year.
> Weather this weekend is why SoCal prices are so high-if we had weather like this year round in SWMO I couldnt afford to live here!



Most of my friends say the same thing........thought all sorts of names till they saw baby......then it was solved......I like Paige. Very pretty. 



macraven said:


> Heck don't wait til retirement age
> 
> Do what we did and just quit the job and have a fun life with no problems clock or boss



Absolutely!!! Giving up a career was an easy choice for me......... My days pass well..........



Lynne G said:


> Nice you bake Schumi.  I'm not ready for baking yet, has to be a bit cooler at night or in the morning to want to heat up the oven.  Never tried to make flourless cake.  Have to one of these days.  I tend to make yellow cake with chocolate icing.  We make brownies more than cake sometimes.  It's not fall for us yet. But since there's a High over us, it's going to be nice days in the 80's and lower humidity.  Hope your flight is clear, and uneventful.  Getting really close now.



Yes, baking in the summer months is not something I do very often........love it in the winter though......could spend all day baking then. I can only eat certain things with baking so I tend to make for other folks........flourless chocolate cake is so easy and quite rich......my DS adores it! He doesn't have any allergies, he just discovered it in Jake's a few years ago and was hooked! Shame I don't eat chocolate......always looks so nice........

Your weather sounds nice still.........it's warm here today but breezy, although early mornings and evenings have definitely cooled down and getting darker faster every night! 



Thought I might start packing today.........but didn't.........

Will do it tomorrow.........

2 large parcels arrived today I had no idea what they were! Recognised my mums handwriting........she's sent us "food parcels" of some Scottish food and a load of stuff for DS while we're gone.........she's so funny! Was kinda like Christmas morning...........

Spicy lemon chicken for dinner tonight........just me as DH has organised a training day with dinner for work people and isn't home till late........have to pick him up at 8.30.........

So, been a quiet day.........


----------



## schumigirl

Lol Robo.........love that flying minion........


----------



## macraven

I started my day at 10:30 as that is when I got up.....

If I had gotten out of bed earlier I would have driven to Robo 's for coffee!

Loved Lynne's kitty Kat pics and the one she did for schumi, I had coffee come out of my nose......

Now that DID wake me up

I use the oven all the time
We have the air on 24/7 here


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo56 said:


> Mac, I have the coffee on. On my second cup. Come on over.
> 
> Lynne, I will make some tea for you. Bring the cats
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that Mac, your preaching to the choir. I second that motion
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the picture Squrlz. The smiling faces on those little ones Is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> RFF sounds like you have been busy exploring, planting and baking. I will bring the coffee and tea for dessert
> 
> Schumi's going to be flying soon
> View attachment 194063


Love that image !!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Retire and every day is a week end


I'm retired Mac but sadly no let up yet!  Everything has to be carefully planned in the diary so we are sure the oldies and littlies are sorted.  I've booked us a holiday  for October but not told hubs as he will worry about if we can't go - but through my DDIL I've got last minute cancellation insurance no questions asked so fingers crossed we'll be having some sun in Barbados for just a week but if thinks progress badly I can cancel and he won't need to know.  I count myself lucky though that I can do these things and not have to balance work as well


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> TinyD, sounds like your week will fly, with all the busy you are doing.  I hate Walmart runs too.  Ours is huge, and even though open 24 hours, it never stops being busy.  I tend to shop Target more.  Birthday girl coming up.  Have to take note.


Walmart runs sounds like a disease that I do not want!  
Ours isn't very big, but it's terribly stocked. They were out of my eye liner for 3 months once. Not because they quick carrying it... just because they didn't stock it. Everyone else still had it, but not them? Happens all the time. And as soon as you like a product they quit carrying it. I find myself driving down to Tallahassee to go to target too. Yesterday we went to Valdosta, but they didn't have everything we needed. It's a smaller one than Tally's.


----------



## tinydancer09

When I bake or cook in the house too long the upstairs unit freezes. up. Heat rises... I don't let it get to me though. It's a quick fix.
That's usually on the days I'm making 200 cupcakes or something crazy.


----------



## schumigirl

After me saying Autumn had arrived.........we are being baked tonight.........just been out to pick up DH and thank goodness for A/C...........75f at 9.30pm is unusual for us.......

Think tomorrow has to be warm too........

Almost bed time here..........almost! 

Keisha not been on today???


----------



## RAPstar

Finished season 1 of Mr. Robot! It was sooooooooooooo good! Now starting Supergirl.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> After me saying Autumn had arrived.........we are being baked tonight.........just been out to pick up DH and thank goodness for A/C...........75f at 9.30pm is unusual for us.......
> 
> Think tomorrow has to be warm too........
> 
> Almost bed time here..........almost!
> 
> Keisha not been on today???


I'm guessing yesterday's outing pooped her out

Lol

Or maybe she is on another vacation she did not share with us

She does the best trips all the time!


If she does not surface soon, we will send the doggies out to find her


----------



## Mom2Stitch

I wanted to stop in and say "Hi" I've been so darn busy since I've been back from vacation-work just piles up when I'm gone. I'm posting a little trip report over on the trip report board-more details there. Need to figure out how to add pics, got lots of them!  Had a wonderful time, so good that I think there is a spring trip in our future! Wish I could join some of you for HHN, it was so cool just seeing the props that I think I could brave the real stuff, lol. Maybe next year...

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## tinydancer09

Looks like I'm going to have my first work free vacation since 2010. 
Mom is going to get CC'd on all my e-mails and she'll have all my files. 
Without work for a 8 days?!?! IDK how to act right now.


----------



## macraven

Mom2Stitch said:


> I wanted to stop in and say "Hi" I've been so darn busy since I've been back from vacation-work just piles up when I'm gone. I'm posting a little trip report over on the trip report board-more details there. Need to figure out how to add pics, got lots of them!  Had a wonderful time, so good that I think there is a spring trip in our future! Wish I could join some of you for HHN, it was so cool just seeing the props that I think I could brave the real stuff, lol. Maybe next year...
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well


I'm looking forward to reading more on your trip report
I'm sure your pictures are great when you do add them to that thread

There is always next year for you to work in a Hhn night


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have my first work free vacation since 2010.
> Mom is going to get CC'd on all my e-mails and she'll have all my files.
> Without work for a 8 days?!?! IDK how to act right now.


Well you can be up late at night and not have to get up until noon for starters on the 8 day period off work
That's a start for this first vacation from work since its been 6 years for youse


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Oh thats nice! We don't have PuttPutt.. I assume Tallahassee does.
> We have the movie theater which has 6 theaters. A bowling alley that is pretty toxic, downtown which has a coffee shop....
> I'm really at a loss. We have football!!!!
> 
> !



Do we live in the same town? LOL


----------



## kohlby

I'm back from Hilton Head.  I had a great weekend and now it's back to reality. It went well for the husband and kids with me gone - so that was a relief.  The kids were without adults for 9 hours today and all was fine.  That's the first time we've left them close to that long.

 I still need to figure out Fast Passes for our first Disney day - which is now September 28th and I have no idea which park as I need to change something the next week and nothing fits perfectly with the crowd calendar.  Universal "planning" is so much easier!   

We're continuing to get an idea of the rentals down there and today husband said that perhaps we should buy instead.  So, now trying to research the chance of renting out a house to someone else when/if we go to Beijing.  Windermere is currently at the top of the list if we buy and need to leave the area for a different project for a while.  



Squirlz - That is a really cool car!



schumigirl said:


> t
> 
> It was a name I was keen on too.......but we found out very early he was a boy.........so no Maya for us......ended up not going with the name we thought of all through the pregnancy.........soon as we saw him he was Kyle.



I love the name Kyle!  I would have used it except it didn't sound good with our last name.  (Which isn't quite Kohlby but does start with that hard K sound).


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have my first work free vacation since 2010.
> Mom is going to get CC'd on all my e-mails and she'll have all my files.
> Without work for a 8 days?!?! IDK how to act right now.


WOOHOO!!! Go wild!


----------



## kohlby

Robo56 said:


> We do like our cornbread in the south. Also grits, barbecue, biscuits and gravy, red beans and rice, fried chicken etc. Schumi with your like of cornbread and barbecue sounds like you would fit in with us southern girls.
> 
> One thing I don't care for is brain sandwiches and okra.



I've lived in SC for 19 years now and I still don't like southern food - except for fried chicken.  I don't like any of the others you listed - except for red beans and rice but I don't see that much where I am.  I have never heard of brain sandwiches though.  Do I want to know what those are?


----------



## macraven

Kohlby I'll be at the motherland the day before you arrive there

I love the food in GA
Always favored pork and bbq


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, you won't know what to do. LOL  Relax and have fun. 

Well for us, we're not into fall weather either Schumi.  Another very sunny start to a warm day, and yes, no rain, but higher humidity again.  Hello 90's.  DD had a long sleeve shirt on.  I told her while it seems kinda cool this morning, it's going to be hot when you come home, so change.  I think she did.  The days of looking nice have passed, as half the time she looks like she's going to the gym.  I guess when in high school, comfort wins. 











  Hope all the coffee and tea are being enjoyed.  I'm rocking an XL today.  I guess after making us an ice box yesterday, we're now kinda stuffy.  Guess the AC has not been kicked on yet.  Oh joy!

Enjoy your day all!  And happy packing.

Mom, great start to your trip report.  I'll be reading more.  Happy you had a great time and want to return. 

Oh, and purple band is mine now!


----------



## macraven

To our schumigirl!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi!


----------



## kohlby

Happy Happy Birthday Schumi


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans famiy  coffee is good.



kohlby said:


> I have never heard of brain sandwiches though. Do I want to know what those are?



Pig brains. It's spiced, breaded and fried and served on bun with onion and pickle. Also served with eggs. Brains and eggs. Grandmother made it occassionally. My aunt and mother loved it. I see it a lot in Southern Indiana and Kentucky. There is a Fall Festival in Evansville every October and people wait for blocks at the food booths to buy the sandwhiches. Not me

Of course as you know folks are serious about their barbecue.


----------



## macraven

If no one told you you were eating a brain sandwich, you probably would like it

I'll leave it at that

(It is better than fried eel which is also common in that area near the Wabash river)


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Schumi


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> (It is better than fried eel which is also common in that area near the Walbash river)


LOL.....THE EEL would have to go in the brain sandwhich catagory . 

My mom did sneak some rabbit into my food one time. She said she made chicken dumplings and it was rabbit and dumplings. Was good.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy birthday to Schumi! Hope you are having a great day.  I've just got back from my parents & making steak pie for our meal - back to my daughter's for 7 as they're off to a 70th birthday meal.  Didn't dare tell my parents I've booked a trip as they will be worrying for the next 4 weeks about it.  Hubs went to see FIL not too good today - he's not been deteriorating as predicted but perhaps this is the start.
Really couldn't eat brain - in fact only have red meat once a week but very happy to eat fish and chicken!
TTFN


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> If no one told you you were eating a brain sandwich, you probably would like it
> 
> I'll leave it at that
> 
> (It is better than fried eel which is also common in that area near the Wabash river)





Robo56 said:


> LOL.....THE EEL would have to go in the brain sandwhich catagory .
> 
> My mom did sneak some rabbit into my food one time. She said she made chicken dumplings and it was rabbit and dumplings. Was good.



No thank you.    They do eat chitlins where I am - there's even a festival for it.  I've heard the smell is rather interesting.  I haven't had the desire to go.
The only animals I eat are chicken and turkey, so I'll pass.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies..........I appreciate the wishes...........29 again...........

It's been an odd birthday...........housework, laundry, waxing and............packing  yep, more or less packed...........didn't take long at all............

Last minute stuff to go in tomorrow morning. 

Not going out for dinner tonight.........will start celebrating at airport hotel restaurant tomorrow night.........got us a couple of big steaks and DH grilled them outside for us........still boiling hot here..........


No to eating brains, eels or rabbit...........nup, never gonna happen! 

Nice glass of birthday sparkly waiting..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad I logged on to wish @schumigirl 
!! and safe travels to Orlando and 2nd home RPR!

Had interview today for consulting company that is moving into the area having purchased 2 nursing homes in my town- and having a state of the art brand spankin new one currently being built. Would mean I could eventually give up my homes currently an hour away...flexibility, no drive AND good pay-will see if it works out. Spent yesterday running chocolate all over the state-but if it brings us closer to goal and we get the Hawaii trip next July...

Contractors and workers here getting the backyard into shape-yard graded (yay for finally having a FLAT area), retaining wall about done, dirt being moved in and then sod. Then the deck plans can be finalized.  Chickens are horrified by all the activity and squawk loudly when not they are not tucked into a corner hiding. 

And YAY to tinyD for having an actual no work vacay!!


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday Schumi!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday Schumi


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Well you can be up late at night and not have to get up until noon for starters on the 8 day period off work
> That's a start for this first vacation from work since its been 6 years for youse


PSH. No time to waste! We ONLY have 6 days at the parks so it'll be up and at em in the mornings. I'm hoping Tuesday I'll get to sleep in. We don't have ot be in the park until around noon for Fast Passes. 
I just keep thinking about how out of shape I am and how sore I'm going to be.. so worth it though. 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Do we live in the same town? LOL


Maybe, SmalltownUSA? 



kohlby said:


> I'm back from Hilton Head.  I had a great weekend and now it's back to reality. It went well for the husband and kids with me gone - so that was a relief.  The kids were without adults for 9 hours today and all was fine.  That's the first time we've left them close to that long.
> 
> I still need to figure out Fast Passes for our first Disney day - which is now September 28th and I have no idea which park as I need to change something the next week and nothing fits perfectly with the crowd calendar.  Universal "planning" is so much easier!
> 
> We're continuing to get an idea of the rentals down there and today husband said that perhaps we should buy instead.  So, now trying to research the chance of renting out a house to someone else when/if we go to Beijing.  Windermere is currently at the top of the list if we buy and need to leave the area for a different project for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Squirlz - That is a really cool car!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Kyle!  I would have used it except it didn't sound good with our last name.  (Which isn't quite Kohlby but does start with that hard K sound).


I liked the name Kyle when I was younger and made the mistake of telling my then pregnant older sister. 
I have a nephew named Kyle.   He loved harry potter and is awesome so I guess it's okay that she named him "my" name. 



kohlby said:


> I've lived in SC for 19 years now and I still don't like southern food - except for fried chicken.  I don't like any of the others you listed - except for red beans and rice but I don't see that much where I am.  I have never heard of brain sandwiches though.  Do I want to know what those are?


That's exactly what I was thinking! I don't like a lot of southern foods... especially the ones that involve fried veggies(except okra.)
I do love some good mashed potatoes, biscuits, fried chicken, gravies, BBQ, and others though. Those are southern right? Carbs, starches, and more carbs for me. Oh and proteins. Good pork chop or BBQ... I also love steak but I think that's a universal thing.


----------



## tinydancer09

Happy Birthday Schumi! Hope you're spoiled all day! (and vacation.) You deserve it!  



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans famiy  coffee is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Pig brains. It's spiced, breaded and fried and served on bun with onion and pickle. Also served with eggs. Brains and eggs. Grandmother made it occassionally. My aunt and mother loved it. I see it a lot in Southern Indiana and Kentucky. There is a Fall Festival in Evansville every October and people wait for blocks at the food booths to buy the sandwhiches. Not me
> 
> Of course as you know folks are serious about their barbecue.


Gross. We had a diversion class one day in one of my clubs in HS... we had to eat scrabbled eggs and brains. I couldn't eat the rest of the day. We also had rattlesnake and a few other things I choose not to remember. 
What about hoecakes? That's a southern thing. never much liked the name! lol


----------



## marciemi

Happy Birthday Schumi!  I saw this cake online the other day and it seems appropriate here!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks you guys for the good wishes.......and Marci.....what a great cake  I would share it of course......... 

MonyK.......good luck with the job search........hope you get the change you want, and of course hope the chickens get settled soon........building work is never fun.......even in the garden.




After all my bragging about our glorious weather to my sister who is having awful weather where she lives.......

We now have rain! Still the trees need it..........think positive........and we may get a better nights sleep tonight since it's cooler...........

Not sure an early night is a good idea in case we can't sleep........counting sheep never worked for me........


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> We also had rattlesnake and a few other things I choose not to remember.
> What about hoecakes?



A friend told me rattlesnake tasted like chicken. I took his word for it. Not going to try it.

Hoecakes are good if their made right.




kohlby said:


> They do eat chitlins where I am



They eat them here too. I took care of a young lady once many years ago who had a terrible infection in her hand she got from pickin (cleaning chitlins to cook). Was getting IV antibiotics. Not for me either.

Have always found it interesting what people eat in different areas of US.


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> Gross. We had a diversion class one day in one of my clubs in HS... we had to eat scrabbled eggs and brains. I couldn't eat the rest of the day.



Tinyd I hope you received an A  for bravery. I would have taken a diversion out of the class room door....LOL


----------



## Squirlz

Happy Birthday Schumi!! Hope you're having a great day.  My birthday is Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ate breaded fried alligator as they said it tastes like chicken.  Ummm, a fish fan I am not, so I did not eat much of it. And no, it did not taste like chicken.  Ate breaded fried frog legs too, and well, that was a one and done too.  I am not a very adventurous eater.  I would not do eel or hopefully not brain either.

Muggy night, and made pepper steak for dinner.  Tasty. 

Ah, Squirlz is another September baby, note that Mac.


----------



## macraven

Yes I just made a note of party hardy on Wednesday for squirlz


----------



## macraven

Went to the cinema afternoon show of Sulley

Thought the movie was played out well

Enjoyable afternoon


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Yes I just made a note of party hardy on Wednesday for squirlz




He is Friday, so a TGIF dude.  Party hardy for sure.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> He is Friday, so a TGIF dude.  Party hardy for sure.


Yup, Friday.  We're doing a long weekend in Holland MI.  Looking at restaurants just now and found one that offers your age as a percentage discount on your birthday.  Over 50% off...I'm there!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole





Knew I forgot to say something today duh

Have an amazing trip!  See you soon

Hated suitcase I ordered (way too narrow), back to Macy's to get another, got it home and zipper was broken.  Tromped back to store, growled at the clerk when asked why was I returning a 2nd one...want my shoe size too?  Wound up ordering replacement online since they couldn't find the stock in the store.  Local store has the snootiest clerks, hate shopping there but one of only places that carry the brand I wanted.  Ah well, done with them until Black Friday - yea!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you........she looks gorgeous in the pictures! Think her name is going to be Maya........but not sure yet........
> 
> Time flies, don't worry the packing will get done......can't leave without it........
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here........5 sleeps



Nice name, other than the poet, don't know of anybody with it.



tink1957 said:


> Carole...congrats on baby Maya...it's a lovely name, hope she keeps it.
> 
> goND ...Hope you have fun and safe travels.
> 
> I spent the morning looking for my old video tape of Nightmare before Christmas so I could get the pumpkin song out of my head.  I've been singing it since we decided to go to MNSSHP. I finally found it in a box of old Disney tapes in my storage building.  So of course this started a movie marathon which included Sleeping Beauty, The Lion King and The Little Mermaid.  Guess I'll just have to watch my HHN prep movies next week.  I really only need to watch Murder House as I missed it the first time around.
> 
> Only 11 more days to go...wish I could be there for the big meet up on the 9th...I'll just have to make it a longer trip next year.



You will be missed.  Bought a jack skeleton inflatable . The mr has been playing the video clip for me for weeks...This is Halloween, everybody scream!



tinydancer09 said:


> Quiet night.
> 
> Had HS football game tonight. We won 35-7 and it's homecoming. Early, we know. Undefeated. Next week we play a team we haven't beaten in 40 years. YAY
> lol! It'll fit into my little tight schedule before I head to Universal!
> IT'S ALMOST HERE!! 1 week and a few hours form now I'll be OMW to the darkside!!!



We eat, sleep and then talk HS football to death here.  Oldest 2 DS are coaching one of the larger schools here this year.  Horrible past record, didn't even have a weight program, let along a youth football feeder program.  Rare to have kids come out for varsity who have never played a 'real' game.  It's going to be a loooong year.

Shout out to PITT btw!



macraven said:


> Well it was hot in the fields today
> 93 and sunny
> 
> We were there around 10:30 and left after 3:30 today
> 
> One of the better civil war reenactments
> 
> At this one the boys from Alabama were victorious and the South won
> 
> I get the feeling that will be the theme of them when we go to other reenactments in the South



DH, like all good sons of the south, has a rebel flag.  His family is very proud of their roots.  Would never, every fly the colors as it's been bastardized into standing for all sorts of exactly what is wrong with the country, a shame such hatred hides behind a flag.

Will say I warned to never utter the name Sherman in front of my MIL lol.



schumigirl said:


> Lol Robo.........love that flying minion........



It is awesome!



macraven said:


> I'm guessing yesterday's outing pooped her out
> 
> Lol
> 
> Or maybe she is on another vacation she did not share with us
> 
> She does the best trips all the time!
> 
> 
> If she does not surface soon, we will send the doggies out to find her



This was me yesterday





The zoo is built on a large hillside...up and down...lots of cardio.  Good prep for the upcoming trip.  Making like flamingos at the start of first trek up hill.


----------



## buckeev

Happy Burffday Schimster!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> He is Friday, so a TGIF dude.  Party hardy for sure.


He should have fun if he starts the birthday party Wednesday and have it run to midnight on Friday


----------



## macraven

So Keisha has a good reason for being MIA


Note accepted since you threw in The flamingo Schlick


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Tinyd I hope you received an A  for bravery. I would have taken a diversion out of the class room door....LOL





Robo56 said:


> A friend told me rattlesnake tasted like chicken. I took his word for it. Not going to try it.
> 
> Hoecakes are good if their made right
> They eat them here too. I took care of a young lady once many years ago who had a terrible infection in her hand she got from pickin (cleaning chitlins to cook). Was getting IV antibiotics. Not for me either.
> Have always found it interesting what people eat in different areas of US.


Well, it was a program I was selected for. "Leadership for the Millennium" and it wouldn't have been very great of me to turn down an opportunity handed to me. We had different classes every month... or every 2 weeks? I can't remember. That just happened to be one of them. It was definitely something to remember. I don't remember what it tasted like as I couldn't get past the texture. They didn't force us to. They even said we didn't have to if we couldn't stomach it... but alas.. I tried my best to show my appreciation for being selected for the group by participating in everything. They even took us on a trip to Savannah. If I remember correctly it was free, or nearly free to us.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Ate breaded fried alligator as they said it tastes like chicken.  Ummm, a fish fan I am not, so I did not eat much of it. And no, it did not taste like chicken.  Ate breaded fried frog legs too, and well, that was a one and done too.  I am not a very adventurous eater.  I would not do eel or hopefully not brain either.
> 
> Muggy night, and made pepper steak for dinner.  Tasty.
> 
> Ah, Squirlz is another September baby, note that Mac.


I've had gator, but not in a long time. I don't remember it being the most vial thing I've ever eaten, but it wasn't my cup of tea. 
To this day no matter how many times dad joked that frog legs and chicken lips were for dinner I have not actually tried frog.
I'm actually a very picky eater despite the fact that I've tried apparently an odd selection of food. 



macraven said:


> Went to the cinema afternoon show of Sulley
> 
> Thought the movie was played out well
> 
> Enjoyable afternoon


I want to see that! Maybe when I get back from Orlando.


----------



## tink1957

I'm a little late but  to Carole...hope you had a fun day...I know you'll be celebrating on the darkside.  Happy travels too!  See you next week.

I finally read the new Harry Potter play today, it was good but not as good as the books.  I would love to see it performed on stage though.

After I was done reading I gave my mud monster Sasha a much needed bath and wound up drenched and covered in dog hair but she looks and smells pretty so it was worth it.

Frog legs do taste like gamey chicken tinyD...not my favorite but not bad.

Good night to all


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> Happy Birthday Schumi!! Hope you're having a great day.  My birthday is Friday.



Thanks Squirlz.........hope you have a great birthday on Friday too.........eat drink and be merry........it's good for you......... 



keishashadow said:


> Carole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knew I forgot to say something today duh
> 
> Have an amazing trip!  See you soon
> 
> Hated suitcase I ordered (way too narrow), back to Macy's to get another, got it home and zipper was broken.  Tromped back to store, growled at the clerk when asked why was I returning a 2nd one...want my shoe size too?  Wound up ordering replacement online since they couldn't find the stock in the store.  Local store has the snootiest clerks, hate shopping there but one of only places that carry the brand I wanted.  Ah well, done with them until Black Friday - yea!
> 
> 
> 
> DH, like all good sons of the south, has a rebel flag.  His family is very proud of their roots.  Would never, every fly the colors as it's been bastardized into standing for all sorts of exactly what is wrong with the country, a shame such hatred hides behind a flag.
> 
> This was me yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zoo is built on a large hillside...up and down...lots of cardio.  Good prep for the upcoming trip.  Making like flamingos at the start of first trek up hill.



Janet..........you never let me down!!!! LOVE the Michael Myers pic.........thanks for that.......what a scary *** surprise he would be!!!! Oh what a shame about the suitcase........hate snooty sales people! 

Yep..........see you soon.......yay..........and still love that pic of you and GD........she is so cute! 



buckeev said:


> Happy Burffday Schimster!



Thanks buddy.........hope things ok with you..........



tink1957 said:


> I'm a little late but  to Carole...hope you had a fun day...I know you'll be celebrating on the darkside.  Happy travels too!  See you next week.
> 
> I finally read the new Harry Potter play today, it was good but not as good as the books.  I would love to see it performed on stage though.
> 
> After I was done reading I gave my mud monster Sasha a much needed bath and wound up drenched and covered in dog hair but she looks and smells pretty so it was worth it.
> 
> Frog legs do taste like gamey chicken tinyD...not my favorite but not bad.
> 
> Good night to all



Thanks Vicki........yep, celebrating starts tomorrow......well tonight I suppose...........

I got into trouble with school in France for not eating frogs legs......yuk! No escargot for me either........yet I love mussels.......and any kind of shellfish or seafood I suppose........

Is she large Vicki........nice to have a fresh smelling dog around! 




Well, as usual.....not much sleep last night........I swear I'm going to arrive in Orlando and sleep for 3 days! Hope not.........does anyone sleep on nights leading up to a trip! And don't usually sleep much tonight either even though the hotels beds are heavenly to sleep on usually. 

So, got a few things to do this morning and last minute packing.......toiletries and such.......long as we have passports really we're good to go.........and that is what you call a non rambling pre trip report.........wasn't too long after all Janet........

Youse guys.......see ya all soon...........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, and Keisha needs a camel, even though she was at the zoo.











   yeah, and a beautiful summer day again.  Sunny, and just so warm, in the 90's again.  May have a record high temp today.  DD was much better today, shorts and T shirt that didn't look like she was going to the gym.

Poor Kiesha.  Our Macy's in our local malls aren't too bad.  Mostly nice clerks, if you can find them.  Never bought luggage from them, but have ordered online from them.  

Gosh, it's getting so close for all you traveling in later September!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Well, as usual.....not much sleep last night........I swear I'm going to arrive in Orlando and sleep for 3 days! Hope not.........does anyone sleep on nights leading up to a trip! And don't usually sleep much tonight either even though the hotels beds are heavenly to sleep on usually.
> 
> So, got a few things to do this morning and last minute packing.......toiletries and such.......long as we have passports really we're good to go.........and that is what you call a non rambling pre trip report.........wasn't too long after all Janet........
> 
> Youse guys.......see ya all soon...........





schumigirl said:


> Well, as usual.....not much sleep last night........I swear I'm going to arrive in Orlando and sleep for 3 days! Hope not.........does anyone sleep on nights leading up to a trip!



Silly girl
You need to do your countdowns not by how many more sleeps you have in the countdown but to do a countdown with how many more wake ups you have


No one sleeps on the night before a trip...
It's too much of an exciting time to sleep 

Use wake ups on the next countdown for future trips


----------



## keishashadow

I sleep before a trip, enough Benadryl will put down an elephant



tink1957 said:


> I'm a little late but  to Carole...hope you had a fun day...I know you'll be celebrating on the darkside.  Happy travels too!  See you next week.
> 
> I finally read the new Harry Potter play today, it was good but not as good as the books.  I would love to see it performed on stage though.
> 
> After I was done reading I gave my mud monster Sasha a much needed bath and wound up drenched and covered in dog hair but she looks and smells pretty so it was worth it.
> 
> Frog legs do taste like gamey chicken tinyD...not my favorite but not bad.
> 
> Good night to all



Mud monster has a great ring to it lol

Skipped the book, took a peek at the store and just couldn't get past the stage directions.  Isn't JK releasing short stories now/soon?

If 'they' say it tastes like chicken, run away, fast is my motto.


Lynne G said:


> Well, and Keisha needs a camel, even though she was at the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, and a beautiful summer day again.  Sunny, and just so warm, in the 90's again.  May have a record high temp today.  DD was much better today, shorts and T shirt that didn't look like she was going to the gym.
> 
> Poor Kiesha.  Our Macy's in our local malls aren't too bad.  Mostly nice clerks, if you can find them.  Never bought luggage from them, but have ordered online from them.
> 
> Gosh, it's getting so close for all you traveling in later September!



Our zoo no longer has cool:  Dolphins, Sharks or a camel boohoo.  The aqua zoo staff has a rather bad habit of what we call the favorite animals going 'on vacation'.

Hours wasted last night and this morn talking to Direct TV as to why my system is glitching/freezing up/DVR'd stuff not playing back arrrrgh.  Only have main set working at this point.  Going to be one of those days, have DIL and GD coming for me to re-make a store bought Halloween costume that came in wrong size.  Whee


----------



## tinydancer09

I apparently forgot to post this last night! I was too excited the rates coming out for November. 



keishashadow said:


> We eat, sleep and then talk HS football to death here.  Oldest 2 DS are coaching one of the larger schools here this year.  Horrible past record, didn't even have a weight program, let along a youth football feeder program.  Rare to have kids come out for varsity who have never played a 'real' game.  It's going to be a loooong year.
> 
> Shout out to PITT btw!


No weight program? Yikes. Young teams can be fun to watch... You never know what to expect!
It's so great to see the now freshmen that started with this type of team as seniors. Usually by that time the team as built so much it's amazing to look at how far they've come!
Just one of those times that you have to take a deep breath and focus on all the things they're doing right and how far they've come than think of how far they still need to go. I do that with my dance girls. They're in no means the cream of the crop, but they're having fun and they've come so far in so little time.

PITT?



Soooooo!!!! I'm only 4 days out.
I just adjusted my rate for November trip. Its down from 847 to 570. SOOO incredibly excited about that.
Anyone considering a November trip should check it out. November 15-18 I got  $169 a night standard RPR.


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD - I think Keisha means University of Pittsburgh.  She's from the Steel City ya know - that town on the OTHER side of our state.

It's been a long day so far.  After three very large cups of tea, it's still only a little after three.  But the sun is still shining brightly, not a cloud in the sky today again.  Can see for miles into the sky.  Was so weird to see the moon last night, way before the sun set.  Still summer.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Keisha, our zoo does have camels when the weather's warm.  They come from a local farm.  They are funny.  Some refuse to come out of the barn.  The guy said sometimes they are lazy.  Maybe they're smarter than we are?  We just had one of our gorillas have a baby, so that's been all over the news.  We just opened that beer garden, and it's been well received.  I hope it brings in a lot of money for the zoo.  I think the only time they served alcohol was during a private or paid for event.  We don't have elephants anymore though.  Was not enough room.  Our zoo is really old, but locked in the neighborhood.  They built a really nice car garage, that helps with finding a parking spot.  We'll be visiting soon, they do boo at the zoo, and it's fun to see the kids dressed up, and watch the animals get pumpkins and other fall treats.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> TinyD - I think Keisha means University of Pittsburgh.  She's from the Steel City ya know - that town on the OTHER side of our state.
> 
> It's been a long day so far.  After three very large cups of tea, it's still only a little after three.  But the sun is still shining brightly, not a cloud in the sky today again.  Can see for miles into the sky.  Was so weird to see the moon last night, way before the sun set.  Still summer.



PITT is it, well it was where I sent tuition checks for awhile lol

Ok, in the proper vernacular , the Pittsburgh Panthers; who almost let Penn State steal the first reincarnation of the old-skool rivalry out from under us - eek.  



Lynne G said:


> HeHe Keisha, our zoo does have camels when the weather's warm.  They come from a local farm.  They are funny.  Some refuse to come out of the barn.  The guy said sometimes they are lazy.  Maybe they're smarter than we are?  We just had one of our gorillas have a baby, so that's been all over the news.  We just opened that beer garden, and it's been well received.  I hope it brings in a lot of money for the zoo.  I think the only time they served alcohol was during a private or paid for event.  We don't have elephants anymore though.  Was not enough room.  Our zoo is really old, but locked in the neighborhood.  They built a really nice car garage, that helps with finding a parking spot.  We'll be visiting soon, they do boo at the zoo, and it's fun to see the kids dressed up, and watch the animals get pumpkins and other fall treats.



Our zoo used to have a camel but he went 'on vacation' after he bit one too many guests.  The gorilla baby here is getting big but still cute how he rolls around.  They used to have the boo-zoo @ night with a bit of scary twist, now during the day even the kids think it's a snooze.  One of the reasons none ever wanted to do SeaWorlds Halloween weekend thing.


----------



## macraven

ill leave the light on for any homies coming in later





And now that it is officially Friday ....

 Time again!!!



Good thing it is not the real thing or I would be a lot fatter with all the cake we have shares her the past month 




To our boy with the kewl cars


Squirlz this party is for you!






Happy Friday birthday homie !


----------



## tinydancer09

Happy Birthday, @Squirlz! 

Ready or not here I go. I will spent the night in a different county every night until Monday. Tonight home, tomorrow beach. 
I've got most of my laundry done and everything that is clean is laying out on my floor in piles of folded laundry. I may not be putting it in the suitcase yet, but at least it's organized? All of my toiletries are sitting on my bathroom. I never knew I required so much stuff... I need to start becoming a minimalist.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Mac, lady of leisure, it's Thursday.  Take a big gulp of coffee this morning.  I wish it was Friday.  Then the work week will be have been done.  

Summer day, but so much cooler.  Refreshing.  Love the sunny mornings, sun glare in full force.  






  I hope not.  New teen magazine that came the other day, showed some fashions from the 80's bell bottoms, long earrings.  Umm, there's a lot of 80's fashions, hair do's too, that I'd like to forget.  But either way, enjoy your Thursday all.  Drink up.  Thirsty?

and a funny:


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> I need to start becoming a minimalist.



I need to work on that too Tinyd. 
Have a safe trip to Orlando  and a great work free vacation,
have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning to all the Sans family ....Mac I have the coffee on. Come on over .

Was making a costume for MNSSHP and decided not to wear it. Thinking themed T-shirt would be more comfortable. With heat and humidity did not want to be uncomfortable.

Have doc appt later this morning. Then lazy day hopefully.

Our Mac thought it was Friday already....LOL..I had to check my calender to make sure what day it was....I'll get you a minion Thursday


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> HeHe Mac, lady of leisure, it's Thursday.  Take a big gulp of coffee this morning.  I wish it was Friday.  Then the work week will be have been done.
> 
> Summer day, but so much cooler.  Refreshing.  Love the sunny mornings, sun glare in full force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not.  New teen magazine that came the other day, showed some fashions from the 80's bell bottoms, long earrings.  Umm, there's a lot of 80's fashions, hair do's too, that I'd like to forget.  But either way, enjoy your Thursday all.  Drink up.  Thirsty?
> 
> and a funny:


That was my practice post for birthday boy

He needs to feel the love and get lots of attention !

And I like his cars.....lol


----------



## macraven

Think schumi will be landing at the big O later today

Since she has had cool weather and rain back home, what a surprise she will have in sunny Florida !

Hope she makes an appearance here when she can

Maybe she will be able to meet pcstang before he leaves


----------



## RAPstar

These last 6 days are gonna take forever. Blah!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hello homies!  I'm a lurker these days mostly, but used to post more often several years ago when we still lived in Nashville.  We're "Orlandoans" (or is it Orlando-ites?) now so probably should change our Username to OrlandoTrio!  Ha!  How is everyone?  My hubby & I met KeishaShadow, MetroWest, Bubba'sMom back in, gosh, like 2007 or 2008???  We met up at Margaritaville for lunch & drinks.  Does anyone ever see Bubba's Mom on here anymore? 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello!  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hello homies!  I'm a lurker these days mostly, but used to post more often several years ago when we still lived in Nashville.  We're "Orlandoans" (or is it Orlando-ites?) now so probably should change our Username to OrlandoTrio!  Ha!  How is everyone?  My hubby & I met KeishaShadow, MetroWest, Bubba'sMom back in, gosh, like 2007 or 2008???  We met up at Margaritaville for lunch & drinks.  Does anyone ever see Bubba's Mom on here anymore?
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello!  Hope everyone is well!




I do remember you and you were around The beginning when I started the sans thread

Keisha is still around and became a grandma 5 years ago 
She is still around in the sans and both motherland and darkside boards 

Barb/bubba's mom went to UO about twice and hasn't been back since she did her trip report
Could that have been 2007 or 8??

She has not been on the dis posting eons ago 

Metro hasn't been on this side of the Dis for a couple of years
Used to hear from him but haven't in the last three years


So when did you move to the big "0"?

Had no idea you relocated but then have seen your screen name and just assumed Nashville cats......


I moved Christmas time last year to GA
Now I know what summer is like
It started March and still here where I am
Lol.....

Come back and play with us sometime 
It is always something about nothing here with 5 different subjects going on at the same time



I just completely and absolutely love it when homies come home here!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> These last 6 days are gonna take forever. Blah!


Yes.they.do.


And when you are in your vacation, time goes by too fast!


You have 6 days and I have 12 days more


Think you are winning this contest


----------



## tink1957

5 more days


----------



## Robo56

5 days for Tink, 6 for Robbie, 9 for me and 12 for Mac the count down celebration begins.



Ok this might be more my speed......LOL


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Think schumi will be landing at the big O later today
> 
> Since she has had cool weather and rain back home, what a surprise she will have in sunny Florida !
> 
> Hope she makes an appearance here when she can
> 
> Maybe she will be able to meet pcstang before he leaves


I left Monday.


----------



## macraven

Poor pc he will miss schumi


But later in October he will meet lots of homies


----------



## Monykalyn

Really hoping this time next year I will be able to get caught up with ya'll. DD went to her advisor today to discuss doing the Disney program and what/how to take classes (if she needs to). I think I will be devastated if she doesn't get into the program while she will just shrug it off LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff sniff, I am going to miss Schumi too.  Coming on the night before she leaves. Heading to the mouse first.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Poor pc he will miss schumi
> 
> 
> But later in October he will meet lots of homies


LIKE ME! We've always lived to close yet so far! lol

1 DAY! 1 DAY! 1 DAY!
Gulf County for the night. Then back to Thomas. Then orange? Is Universal in Orange? Then... whatever Kissimmiee is..

I'm already tired and I haven't even gotten there yet.


----------



## macraven

Your special day of October 9 th will be here soon tinyD


----------



## macraven

Ok
Almost time to watch the Bill Murray movie of 

Ground hog day


This one is for you squirlz


----------



## macraven

Squirlz!


It's Friday so start the party now


----------



## kohlby

Happy birthday squirlz.


----------



## kohlby

Hmmmm... Still torn about if I want to countdown since there's so much to do.  I did finally get my Disney days and fastpasses organized, but that's all the planning I've done so far.  We will be headed to Orlando on a Tueday and today is Friday, so that's 11 days if I counted correctly.  

Was it a Sunday that people were meeting up at Universal?  If so, I don't think I can make it as I had to pencil the last Sunday of our trip in for house hunting.  Adulting gets in the way.  

I have an endoscope today - Blah.  Adulting strikes again.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Hmmmm... Still torn about if I want to countdown since there's so much to do.  I did finally get my Disney days and fastpasses organized, but that's all the planning I've done so far.  We will be headed to Orlando on a Tueday and today is Friday, so that's 11 days if I counted correctly.
> 
> Was it a Sunday that people were meeting up at Universal?  If so, I don't think I can make it as I had to pencil the last Sunday of our trip in for house hunting.  Adulting gets in the way.
> 
> I have an endoscope today - Blah.  Adulting strikes again.


I've had one of those. It wasn't too bad. Apparently I wasn't very happy coming out of anesthesia though. Tried to rip off all my ivs and stuff. To be fair I told them not to put the things in my hands because they annoy me there. Annoyed and coming out from sedation don't mix well. Maybe next time they'll listen! 

Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> These last 6 days are gonna take forever. Blah!


Really? In wondering where the heck September went! How is it trip time already?! I have so much to do!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Poor pc he will miss schumi
> 
> 
> But later in October he will meet lots of homies


Maybe our table at margaritaville is ready....


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> LIKE ME! We've always lived to close yet so far! lol
> 
> 1 DAY! 1 DAY! 1 DAY!
> Gulf County for the night. Then back to Thomas. Then orange? Is Universal in Orange? Then... whatever Kissimmiee is..
> 
> I'm already tired and I haven't even gotten there yet.


Orange for USO and Osceola for Kissimmee. Have a great trip! 17 days for me!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Ok
> Almost time to watch the Bill Murray movie of
> 
> Ground hog day
> 
> 
> This one is for you squirlz


That movie sucks me in every time! Probably watched it 100 times.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a great birthday Squirlz.

And, 
 

Yes it us!  Giant cup of hot tea, it went down to low 50's last night.  Awesome for sleeping.  And a very very sunny start.  Lots of sun today.  

Hope you all have a great Friday, a great birthday for Squirlz, and safe travels to those starting their vacations.

Hmm, Margaritaville for dinner,  sounds like a plan PC.  Hoping to try the new Toothsome too.

Off to do errands.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Squirlz


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

Happy trails to all who are traveling today  .

Good luck kohlby on the scope.


----------



## macraven

As of yesterday, we have had 95 days in a row of over 90 degrees

And yesterday temp hit 99




Got the first time in eons, I now have a tan


----------



## Squirlz

Awww gee...thank you all so much for the birthday wishes.  We're having fun in Holland MI in a room with a balcony overlooking the quaint downtown.  Heading out for brunch at  famous Dutch style restaurant.  I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## RAPstar

Today is the 2 year anniversary of when my kitty came home. I don't know what day her birthday is so I count this day. I will give her treats and extra cuddles tonight when I get home. Gonna try to go see the new Blair Witch this weekend, but don't want to spend a lot of money so we'll see. Going to see Beetljuice Tuesday at the Alamo Drafthouse for SeptemBurton. 

5 days to go, 3 more work days (4 counting the rest of today).


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday squirlz!


----------



## tink1957

to squirlz! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> I do remember you and you were around The beginning when I started the sans thread
> 
> So when did you move to the big "0"?
> 
> Had no idea you relocated but then have seen your screen name and just assumed Nashville cats......
> 
> 
> I moved Christmas time last year to GA
> Now I know what summer is like
> It started March and still here where I am
> Lol.....
> 
> Come back and play with us sometime
> It is always something about nothing here with 5 different subjects going on at the same time
> 
> I just completely and absolutely love it when homies come home here!



Thank you Mac!  You've always been SO great at making everyone feel welcome here and no exception now with me! 

We moved to O-town in Feb. 2012 and love it.  Yes it gets hot but we don't mind it.  Wow, so you're in GA now?  So that means a trip down here is just a few hours for you right?

I'm gonna try to post on the boards more often.  I just got out of the habit for a while!  Happy Friday!


----------



## keishashadow

Friday = fry-day for us.  DIL treating us to dinner @ local pub pre local HS football game.  Rarely, do I get an offer of 'free' meal from the spawn. (Parents among us will 'get this' - wonder what they want?).

Cute tradition that school district has:  the Varsity cheerleaders have a week-long cheer camp for grades K - 5 as a fund-raiser, then they get to cheer the first half of the game & do a half-time routine.

Looking forward to sitting out under the harvest moon!  How old does that sound lol?

Happy happy to !!!

Carole should be settling into the new digs by now.  Haven't checked the weather forecast but hope it cooperates!

BTW campers, check your rates for onsite hotels upcoming dates.  My first 1-night stay @ SF dropped nicely woohoo.

5





Robo56 said:


> Morning to all the Sans family ....Mac I have the coffee on. Come on over .
> 
> Was making a costume for MNSSHP and decided not to wear it. Thinking themed T-shirt would be more comfortable. With heat and humidity did not want to be uncomfortable.
> 
> Have doc appt later this morning. Then lazy day hopefully.
> 
> Our Mac thought it was Friday already....LOL..I had to check my calender to make sure what day it was....I'll get you a minion Thursday
> View attachment 194848



Did my annual mammo yesterday, just know the dr's office will be calling asking where I've been for over a year lol. Will put it on the to-do list

I can count on one hand the time it was what I'd call 'cool' during early October visits. Always feel so bad for the little red-faced princess gowned girls...and people wonder why kids melt down @ WDW



NashvilleTrio said:


> Hello homies!  I'm a lurker these days mostly, but used to post more often several years ago when we still lived in Nashville.  We're "Orlandoans" (or is it Orlando-ites?) now so probably should change our Username to OrlandoTrio!  Ha!  How is everyone?  My hubby & I met KeishaShadow, MetroWest, Bubba'sMom back in, gosh, like 2007 or 2008???  We met up at Margaritaville for lunch & drinks.  Does anyone ever see Bubba's Mom on here anymore?
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello!  Hope everyone is well!



 Hey you!  Talk about a blast from the past.  It was many moons ago, I seem to recall your son was getting a new bike lol could be wrong.  He must be in high school (or college by now).


----------



## marciemi

Happy Birthday Squirlz!!


----------



## macraven

Bet schumi is having a glass of wine right now 


And trying to adjust the new time change


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Squirlz!
> 
> 
> It's Friday so start the party now


It's actually his birthday now, right? 
I followed your lead yesterday. I guess we can say blind leading the blind. (Because I have no idea what day of the week it is either)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SQUIRLZ! For real this time!  
We just like to start a couple days early so you have extra time to celebrate.
Me? I usually celebrate for about 2 weeks... I go on vacation the week of and I have an abnormally large family so it gets spread out. 
Do what squirlz do and go nuts! 


macraven said:


> As of yesterday, we have had 95 days in a row of over 90 degrees
> 
> And yesterday temp hit 99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first time in eons, I now have a tan


I park in the sun all the time. I went to get my car detailed today (lets not talk about that they did a BEEEEEP JOB AT BEST!) 
Well anyways, went to take my magnets off my car and realized it got so hot this summer they melted to my car... awesome. Think I got most of it off now. 
Cars still pretty dirty, but I really did not have the time to make them do it correctly. It's not local either. 

We've been haveing 87-90 degree days down here. A few went to 94. It's been that way since the hurricane.


----------



## macraven

Still waiting at gas station 
A pipe line broke and trying to get a fill up before prices soar 
Bp closed all but their premium pumps
Went to another station


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> I can count on one hand the time it was what I'd call 'cool' during early October visits. Always feel so bad for the little red-faced princess gowned girls...and people wonder why kids melt down @ WDW



Your right it can be pretty hot. Then add to that the all day park and loads of people and it can turn nasty.

You have seen how everyone is so happy and the parents are calling their little ones sweety and honey on the bus from the resorts to the parks. Then late in the evening when everyone is heading back to the resort, they are sweaty, tired, kids are screaming and the parents turn foul.....LOL....end of the day park psychosis......

Had lunch with little sister today. She found some socks in the store and called me over to look at them. Yep....they were vampire socks. Red and black.....had to buy them.


----------



## macraven

Since we all in the thread are scattered all over, only east and coast peeps will have the higher gas prices

When I did get my turn for gas it was listed at $1.81
When I put my cc in and pumped the gas, it went up to $1.91
So was not a bad increased I had to pay

One mile away other stations had increased their pumps and priced at $2.35 a gal for regular

Next week I'm driving up to DC area
And I know prices will be higher there


----------



## kohlby

I need gas but an not supposed to drive due to having anesthesia this morning.  And though I feel pretty much fine, I'm getting dizzy suddenly at times so I'm going to listen to doctors order.  I'm trying to get my husband to go get gas for me.  My area was out of gas after a hurricane hit a pipeline - completely out.  First their was price gouging and then no gas.  So I hope I can convince him.  His car is filled up but mine is almost empty.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we have the highest gas taxes in the country.  If I have to go over to Jersey, I try to go over the bridge with fumes, as usually at least 20 cents a gallon cheaper, and they pump.  Here, you pay more if they pump.  Some places charge more for cards, some do not.  Weekend day is usually when I get gas.  Both cars need it, so cross your fingers and toes that DS gets his formal driving license this coming week, as if he does, I am only paying for gas for one car next weekend.


Ahhh, harvest moon tonight.  Have a good night.


----------



## macraven

Kohlby hope you feel better real soon

Mend and heal quickly


----------



## keishashadow

Anybody use regular old Amazon pantry (not to be confused with now service) to ship to Disney or u resorts?

Find myself with a few pantry credits that will expire soon. 

would be nice to not have to lug cases of water/soda etc. From WM to hotel. 

Had notes somewhere but can't find.  Believe u address to yourself c/O the hotel in question, using their address

??? 



macraven said:


> Since we all in the thread are scattered all over, only east and coast peeps will have the higher gas prices
> 
> When I did get my turn for gas it was listed at $1.81
> When I put my cc in and pumped the gas, it went up to $1.91
> So was not a bad increased I had to pay
> 
> One mile away other stations had increased their pumps and priced at $2.35 a gal for regular
> 
> Next week I'm driving up to DC area
> And I know prices will be higher there



it was $2.39 this morning. Still the same driving home just now.

The projections are $.15 cents more a gallon jump on 'east coast' by early in the upcoming week.

That I can live with, gouging for gas already in their tanks is ridiculous   Leave a bad taste in your mouth imp

Switch over to winter gas blend here soon hopefully will bring it back to summer levels




kohlby said:


> I need gas but an not supposed to drive due to having anesthesia this morning.  And though I feel pretty much fine, I'm getting dizzy suddenly at times so I'm going to listen to doctors order.  I'm trying to get my husband to go get gas for me.  My area was out of gas after a hurricane hit a pipeline - completely out.  First their was price gouging and then no gas.  So I hope I can convince him.  His car is filled up but mine is almost empty.



Good to see u hanging. I've been able to avoid endoscope thus far, whole idea of it has always freaked me out  good luck


----------



## schumigirl

Checking in.......

Very long day yesterday........and today was even busier but not doing much.....was a fun day though.......saw all around Sapphire Falls......beautiful resort!

But, Royal Pacific is perfect as ever.........it's so lovely when so many many members of staff remember you and make you feel so welcome. Arrived to birthday balloons, fruit and champagne........was such a lovely surprise......

Not sure of our plans tomorrow..........not planning to to do a whole lot on this trip........parks and HHN with some resort time is a priority for us this year........

Ocean Prime for dinner tomorrow night......

Short reply as I'm off to bed.........had about 7 hours sleep in last 60 hours........

Catch youse later........


----------



## Lynne G

Keshia, check the Disney hotel forum.  I think each thread on the hotels have mailing instructions.  Be careful, I know like at the Beachclub YC, and other convention hotels the Amazon packages goes to a mail room, and you are charged by weight and have to retrieve it from that mail room.  Forget where u are staying.  Hope this helps.

I like using it.  Have not gotten a good credit from them lately.  I find the prices good on some things and okay on others and I can get cheaper other places.  I always buy the items to get free shipping.

Yay!  Glad you made it to RPR.  Have a great restful night Schumi.


----------



## kohlby

Got hubby to go get gas.  It was still the regular price - $1.78.  He said two of the pumps were closed though.  there was illegal gas gouging here after a hurricane hit the gulf a while back, which effected our gas supply - as in over $5 a gallon.  At one point, there were zero gas stations with any gas in the area.  People couldn't get to work due to the lack of gas.  So, though I'm fine with 15 cents extra, I have memories that make me prepare for the worse just in case.

I'm fine - the endoscope was easy, but I didn't expect the lingering dizziness when I have so much to do.


----------



## kohlby

That sounds marvelous Schumi!


----------



## macraven

Price gouging at the gas tanks is horrible and I know it happens 

We only needed to go another maybe 3 more days until the summer gas was changing over to the other grade
Cheaper gas was just sound the corner until the pipe line bust

Ugh dread the prices that will rise

Hope the dizziness stops soon comfort you 
Hopefully you will feel better after a nights sleep


----------



## macraven

Schumi sighting !!!!!

And your birthday celebrations continue!

Get some sleep and hit the parks tomorrow

You'll be in eastern time soon body wise real soon


----------



## macraven

Janet
I send parcels to myself at Disney

I use the hotel name and address after I list my name on the box 

Mac
C/O all start sports
Street address
City/zip

At the bottom left hand corner I write

Arrival date sept 27


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Anybody use regular old Amazon pantry (not to be confused with now service) to ship to Disney or u resorts?
> 
> Find myself with a few pantry credits that will expire soon.
> 
> would be nice to not have to lug cases of water/soda etc. From WM to hotel.
> 
> Had notes somewhere but can't find.  Believe u address to yourself c/O the hotel in question, using their address
> 
> ???


Just read about this. This is what the article I read said 
*How to address your package:*
Your name (or whoever's name is on the hotel reservation)
c/o Your Disney World Hotel's front desk
Arrival date: 3/1/2013
123 Some St.
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830


----------



## tinydancer09

It's universal day for me!!!

So naturally I turned off all my alarms in my sleep


----------



## macraven

Another homie at the darkside!


Have a great day tinyD


And it is Saturday


----------



## macraven

Anyone else up now?


----------



## keishashadow

I've been up if flopped on couch drinking coffee counts.



schumigirl said:


> Checking in.......
> 
> Very long day yesterday........and today was even busier but not doing much.....was a fun day though.......saw all around Sapphire Falls......beautiful resort!
> 
> But, Royal Pacific is perfect as ever.........it's so lovely when so many many members of staff remember you and make you feel so welcome. Arrived to birthday balloons, fruit and champagne........was such a lovely surprise......
> 
> Not sure of our plans tomorrow..........not planning to to do a whole lot on this trip........parks and HHN with some resort time is a priority for us this year........
> 
> Ocean Prime for dinner tomorrow night......
> 
> Short reply as I'm off to bed.........had about 7 hours sleep in last 60 hours........
> 
> Catch youse later........



Welcome (to your home away from) home!

Wow, quite the welcome!  Eat, drink and be merry, then repeat for 3 weeks haha

Glad to hear ur take on SF.  I'm book in the basic suite our first night but plan on taking whatever unit may be open @ 10 am lol.



Lynne G said:


> Keshia, check the Disney hotel forum.  I think each thread on the hotels have mailing instructions.  Be careful, I know like at the Beachclub YC, and other convention hotels the Amazon packages goes to a mail room, and you are charged by weight and have to retrieve it from that mail room.  Forget where u are staying.  Hope this helps.
> 
> I like using it.  Have not gotten a good credit from them lately.  I find the prices good on some things and okay on others and I can get cheaper other places.  I always buy the items to get free shipping.
> 
> Yay!  Glad you made it to RPR.  Have a great restful night Schumi.



Ok, it was the date that I was forgetting duh. 

I've been taking the slower shipping option on non-essential stuff prime stuff.  Usually equates to video credits but I did earn enough in a few weeks to buy digital copy of Alice in Wonderland last month to occupy the munchkin.  I've been seeing $5.99 credit options pop up more often, last one was on Norton security which we still dutifully place upon the desktops/laptops.

Forgot BW was convention hotel.  Might just ship to AK for last portion of our stay.  Thmink, thmink time, perhaps "Now".

Garden Grocer was 'free' but expensive, nice to have it waiting in the room.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Anyone else up now?


I'm up and already at work...watered plants and now I have wet feet.

Glad to hear our Schumi's doing well and she made the journey to the darkside ok.

*3 more days!!!*


----------



## tinydancer09

Lake city......


----------



## Robo56

I'am up. Good morning Mac, Tink, Keisha. Having my morning coffee.

Glad to hear Schumi arrived safely to her fav place for vacation. Now she can see her minions in person.

Tinyd have fun at Universal today 

Tink is celebrating a short single digit 

Kohlby hope some sleep has helped the anesthesia wear off and your dizziness has cleared this morning.


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> Lake city......



Be safe on the roads


----------



## RAPstar

4 loooooooooooooooooooooong days.


----------



## macraven

_is anyone else having issues getting their alerts when someone posts in this thread?

i'm either having computer glitches or dis issues.

have not received any alerts when someone posts in the thread.

damn....._


----------



## tinydancer09

I am here and I have been leid. I mean they gave me a lei 

Talk to youse guys later


----------



## Robo56

LOL....That's cute Tinyd have fun.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> is anyone else having issues getting their alerts when someone posts in this thread



On my iPad Mac. Not having any issues.


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar said:


> 4 loooooooooooooooooooooong days.



You will be there soon Robbie.  Dining at BOG and having a blast at MNSSHP and dancing at Club Villain. It always seems like it takes so long for it to arrive then it's over before you know it.


----------



## macraven

TinyD
Schumi is at that hotel
Hope you can meet her while you are there


----------



## SharkyGoddess

THREE WEEKS!!!

I followed HHN twitter last night and could barely sleep I was so excited.


----------



## macraven

_i leave next wednesday morning around 5 am for a 9.5 hour drive to northern VA for an event and will be back by saturday morning.
then i leave at 2 am on the 27th for orlando!!


and of course i have not even thought of packing suitcases yet.

less than a week after i return from orlando, taking a 3 day trip to six flags.

hahahahaha, i booked a room near the park so i don't have to drive back and forth from home.
i am spending money like it is growing off the trees......_


----------



## Squirlz

tinydancer09 said:


> I am here and I have been leid. I mean they gave me a lei
> View attachment 195402
> Talk to youse guys later


Biting my tongue so hard it's bleeding.


----------



## Lynne G

You can plant some of those trees in my yard Mac.

Yay for TinyD and Schumi at RPR.  Nice lei TinyD.  I have yet to get one when I've stayed there.

Mall run. DD announced there is a soph hop, winter ball, and Valentine dance this year.  Apparently, there is homecoming around here too, so the dress departments were bonkers.   We ended up with 2 dresses, neither I think are my favorite, but she likes them, so we will keep looking.  She is all girl, but hates to be formal dressed.  Oh well.

Warm day, so hopefully a quiet night.

Later, time for dinner soon.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I am here and I have been leid. I mean they gave me a lei
> View attachment 195402
> Talk to youse guys later




_cute picture!

and a kewl blue lei_


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Biting my tongue so hard it's bleeding.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by from Club Lounge........

Yes squirlz.......definitive bite tongue moment! Hope your birthday was a good one..........

You've never had a lei Lynne.........think we've had around 50 over the years.......you probably will next time as the have them behind the check in desk now along with the lovely young lady giving them out........



Dark clouds outside and had some thunder a while back so pool was closed......seems to just be darkening now.....hope folks going to HHN don't get drenched!

We'll be back tomorrow night for that.........

Catch youse later.........


----------



## macraven

_love the money tree Lynne!!


i don't know what got into me today when i decided to book the marriot hotel.
since i wanted to hit two nights/days of their fright fest figured why not just stay a few miles from the hotel........_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by from Club Lounge........
> 
> Yes squirlz.......definitive bite tongue moment! Hope your birthday was a good one..........
> 
> You've never had a lei Lynne.........think we've had around 50 over the years.......you probably will next time as the have them behind the check in desk now along with the lovely young lady giving them out........
> 
> 
> 
> Dark clouds outside and had some thunder a while back so pool was closed......seems to just be darkening now.....hope folks going to HHN don't get drenched!
> 
> We'll be back tomorrow night for that.........
> 
> Catch youse later.........


_happy you stopped in...

if it rains, crowds won't be bad at hhn.


have you adjusted to the time change and heat yet schumi?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _happy you stopped in...
> 
> if it rains, crowds won't be bad at hhn.
> 
> 
> have you adjusted to the time change and heat yet schumi?_



Yep, getting there.........was blooming boiling yesterday and last night.......spent an hour sleeping today.......made a difference.

No HHN tonight.......Ocean Prime for us......... Then maybe Citywalk for a cocktail.......see how we feel later......but this year is the first for a long time where we've noticed the heat hit us.


----------



## kohlby

Tinydancer - "youse guys," now I'm curious where you are from.  It's been a long time since I heard anyone say that though it was a common phrase growing up in the northeast.


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Tinydancer - "youse guys," now I'm curious where you are from.  It's been a long time since I heard anyone say that though it was a common phrase growing up in the northeast.


Its definitely not from the south were TD and I live. It's from the Mac101 language class.


----------



## macraven

Chicago talk

Sorry but some phrases will never die out for me


----------



## tinydancer09

Stuck on Jurassic park and rip saw got evacuated. 

Some little kid just crawled out of the boat and jumped to the platform.
Awesomeeee


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Stuck on Jurassic park and rip saw got evacuated.
> 
> Some little kid just crawled out of the boat and jumped to the platform.
> Awesomeeee


Hell, you get all the good luck and be stuck on a ride

I only got stuck and had to walk out of the old Kong and MIB


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Hell, you get all the good luck and be stuck on a ride
> 
> I only got stuck and had to walk out of the old Kong and MIB


It was 30 minutes before they evacuated us. No biggie though. We were the only ones who didn't crawl out of the boat. I didn't want to risk getting my pass revoked.... I'm a rule follower. 

FINALLY headed to dinner have our night of disasters. Just got stuck on the hotel boat for 15 minutes waiting for clearance. We just shouldn't ride boats anymore


----------



## macraven

TinyD, you sound like you are a lucky charm....


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD, you sound like you are a lucky charm....


I'm the size of a leprechaun


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Tinydancer - "youse guys," now I'm curious where you are from.  It's been a long time since I heard anyone say that though it was a common phrase growing up in the northeast.


What pc said lol! Normally I would at "talk to y'all later" 

Just a sans thing I guess we got from Mac. 

So went to hard rock tonight. Bill should have been  $46 and it was $15. I guess I found my luck. Had a birthday deal and a reward. Nice. Had I ordered a coke like I wanted the bill would have been $3. He said they had Pepsi so I switch my coke to a math Am I the only one who gets impressed by how low you can make prices go? I'm all for paying for quality(when I can) but...

Couldn't seem to meet up with my brother and nephews in the park today. Randomly ran into the kids and their grandma coming back from the pool when we were going to dinner. Found my brother and SIL on the boat coming back to the hotel. Funny how that happens. Can do it when trying, but stop and it happens.


----------



## macraven

I love getting deals on food 

You had a great cheap bday dinner


So at the end of today, you found the family!


----------



## tinydancer09

Oh yeah, didn't a few of you start getting headaches as the hulk aged? I am happy to report that I rode it yesterday. It used to induce migraines.. Well, once it did and I decided that I wasn't riding it anymore. Aside from being a little dizzy, which is normal for me on most rides, I was perfectly fine! No headache.

Oh happy days! It's very smooth now. I do miss the roar... But if it means no miragibes by all means


----------



## Lynne G

Good news of the new Hulk for ya TinyD.  I will show your post to my kids.  Older one only road the old Hulk once, as when he did, thought it was way too rough, and refused further riding.  Little one liked it before, but she is pretty much game for any ride.  Both will be glad to hear it is a smoother ride though.


Good morning.  Warm weather is sticking around this last of summer weekend.  Foggy out, and oh so muggy.  Scattered showers later today, so we may get some much needed rain.   Otherwise hanging in the 80's.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies

Hope all have a fantastic day
And wish we had rain at least in my front yard


----------



## keishashadow

Good Sunday all!


tinydancer09 said:


> I am here and I have been leid. I mean they gave me a lei
> View attachment 195402
> Talk to youse guys later



Your parents will be so proud!

You look lovely, enjoy your trip



Squirlz said:


> Biting my tongue so hard it's bleeding.



Hmmph - chickens



macraven said:


> Chicago talk
> 
> Sorry but some phrases will never die out for me



Repeat after me:  it's "Yinz" not "Youse" lol

Very proud to report that another of my favorite pittsburghese words has made it into the Oxford dictionary.  Here tell it migrated out to Chicago in the 1920's too btw Mac.  It's a tried & true, multi-purposed, word.  An often-heard greeting amongst friends and also a term of derision for morons:  *jagoff!*

The entire area is celebrating our inclusiveness by preparing to watch the Steelers play to be followed by more dancing around the maypole by the light of the harvest moon


----------



## tink1957

Good morning, I'm back at work again...getting excited now that I only have 2 days left.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and rain for mac.


----------



## macraven

I learned the word jagoff when I was a kid

One of dad's words ....





Oh the memories I have


----------



## macraven

So Vicki is the next homie to leave or has robo hit the road yet?


Happy flying Vicki !


----------



## macraven

Assuming tinyD is having fun as no sightings of her today


MrMac has been watching football since it started today

Sitting in the living room with cats on my lap or I would get up and go to another room

So boring .... Tv that is 
But I can't bear to wake the cats up so here I sit


Yes
My cats own me


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> So Vicki is the next homie to leave or has robo hit the road yet?



Not yet. I have 6 sleeps as Schumi would say or 6 wake ups as you would say Mac 

Tink is going to be on the happy road before me


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Good Sunday all!
> 
> 
> Your parents will be so proud!
> 
> You look lovely, enjoy your trip
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmph - chickens
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me:  it's "Yinz" not "Youse" lol
> 
> Very proud to report that another of my favorite pittsburghese words has made it into the Oxford dictionary.  Here tell it migrated out to Chicago in the 1920's too btw Mac.  It's a tried & true, multi-purposed, word.  An often-heard greeting amongst friends and also a term of derision for morons:  *jagoff!*
> 
> The entire area is celebrating our inclusiveness by preparing to watch the Steelers play to be followed by more dancing around the maypole by the light of the harvest moon


Haha lets just say my parents appreciate my sense of humor. I try to keep it light hearted, but sometimes you gotta get a little riskay 
We made it to the mouse house. I4 is a parking lot so we cut through Disney to get here. I'm about to rinse off then we're headed to the main event......
Drum roll...

SUPER TARGET!

Only kidding. Kind of.

Carabas tonight as they have decent options for my dietary challenged sister


----------



## RAPstar

I went ahead and bought the early bird check in for my flight since I always forget (especially since I have plans after work the day before). Now to get through the next few days.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> It was 30 minutes before they evacuated us. No biggie though. We were the only ones who didn't crawl out of the boat. I didn't want to risk getting my pass revoked.... I'm a rule follower.
> 
> FINALLY headed to dinner have our night of disasters. Just got stuck on the hotel boat for 15 minutes waiting for clearance. We just shouldn't ride boats anymore


What in the world is going on?


----------



## macraven

She was in a ride that broke down and all had to get off the ride


Sometimes it is a kewl thing as mib broke down when I was on it 

TM turned all the lights on in the mib and we walked out

Saw how everything was set up in that ride building


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Good evening y'all! Gorgeous, cooler weather here with the sparse drizzle... not that we needed the rain. 

I hope those lucky enough to be in the parks are enjoying themselves!


----------



## macraven

Big news from me..
We got a 30 minute rainfall late today

Measured almost 1/2 inch

Better than nothing since no rain for months and now only 13 " below normal


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> She was in a ride that broke down and all had to get off the ride
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is a kewl thing as mib broke down when I was on it
> 
> TM turned all the lights on in the mib and we walked out
> 
> Saw how everything was set up in that ride building



Transformers broke the first time I rode it. Got to see where the hidden elevators are. I can't spot them anymore. It's kinda amazing how well they are able to hide things sometimes.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Chicago talk
> 
> Sorry but some phrases will never die out for me


I thought it was Massachusetts talk.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> What in the world is going on?


Lol I guess disasters was a strong word. My sister and I were joking around about it but that probably wasn't shared through text context. In no way did we literally have a disaster. The people in our boat did start wiggling out and jumping across the platform though. 

I usually don't mind getting stuck on things as you can see how they work like Mac said. Transformers did it three times last time we were here and got to see how the elevator mechanism worked. It was really funny to watch unsuspecting people in the car think the ride was collapsing TOWER OF TERROR! Oh wait wrong park. 

Had a weird/slightly scary encounter at target last night. Man was walking around the parking lot with a broken car belt and started approaching and almost stepping out in front of my moving car in attempts to stop us. As soon as I realized what he was doing I gassed it and then reported to target security. I refuse to be kidnapped on the first night of Disney. Hope they found the guy and hope he was just an idiot and not a legit criminal. 

Up and about to get ready for keys to the kingdom tour. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## tinydancer09

RAPstar said:


> Transformers broke the first time I rode it. Got to see where the hidden elevators are. I can't spot them anymore. It's kinda amazing how well they are able to hide things sometimes.


They're in the falling scenes when the windows are moving on the walls. I didn't ride it yesterday or I could tell you exactly what's happening. There's a way to look up at a stationary set item and know. I usually am focusing on finding it rather than staring at the effects during those as 3D falling simulator scenes make me


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning all. Trying to do a little reading while having coffee before busy life. 

Hope everyone is doing great. A few more weeks for us and can't wait, mainly to hang with homies. 

It's fun getting evaced off rides, I think we have been evaced off most of them. Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Okay Mac.  Little rain for you, thunderstorm for us.  Kindly started 5 minutes before heading out, and lets just say, I am happy my car can traverse puddles that go to the top of the tires.  A very wet, and noisy start to this Monday.  And it's still raining, over an hour later.  Oh well, we too needed the rain.  






Hope all are enjoying a large cup of coffee, a nice cup of tea, and those that are in the parks, having a great time already.  It's Monday, wake up homies.






With that, off to make tea.  Later y'all.


----------



## Robo56

Sending thoughts and prayers to all our fellow citizens in New York, New Jersey and St. Cloud Minnesota as they recover from terrorist attacks yesterday


----------



## macraven

Can't believe it's Monday again

And just starting my day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Can't believe it's Monday again
> 
> And just starting my day



Just sent you a message.......


----------



## tinydancer09

Halloween magic band ready! 

Just got done with the keys to the kingdom tour. I do recommend it, though, I recommend doing it in December or January. I've seen upwards of 104 heat index today and you're outside most of the tour. We had a wonderful guide named Claudia. They have changed the restaurant to Tomorrowland Terrace. It was very enjoyable even though it was a bit out of the way. 

We're back at the condo until later this evening. Fast passes starting at 7 and we'll stay until the 11 pm MSEP... One last time. 

I have insider information on the parade (or lack there of) and Osborne family lights(maybe you already know the lights though.) I took a KttK oath not to tell but uh... You want me to break oath?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

W


tinydancer09 said:


> Lol I guess disasters was a strong word. My sister and I were joking around about it but that probably wasn't shared through text context. In no way did we literally have a disaster. The people in our boat did start wiggling out and jumping across the platform though.
> 
> I usually don't mind getting stuck on things as you can see how they work like Mac said. Transformers did it three times last time we were here and got to see how the elevator mechanism worked. It was really funny to watch unsuspecting people in the car think the ride was collapsing TOWER OF TERROR! Oh wait wrong park.
> 
> Had a weird/slightly scary encounter at target last night. Man was walking around the parking lot with a broken car belt and started approaching and almost stepping out in front of my moving car in attempts to stop us. As soon as I realized what he was doing I gassed it and then reported to target security. I refuse to be kidnapped on the first night of Disney. Hope they found the guy and hope he was just an idiot and not a legit criminal.
> 
> Up and about to get ready for keys to the kingdom tour. Have a good day everyone!


 Had that happen during the mummy and got to finish the entire ride with the lights on... LOVED IT!


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Halloween magic band ready!
> 
> Just got done with the keys to the kingdom tour. I do recommend it, though, I recommend doing it in December or January. I've seen upwards of 104 heat index today and you're outside most of the tour. We had a wonderful guide named Claudia. They have changed the restaurant to Tomorrowland Terrace. It was very enjoyable even though it was a bit out of the way.
> 
> We're back at the condo until later this evening. Fast passes starting at 7 and we'll stay until the 11 pm MSEP... One last time.
> 
> I have insider information on the parade (or lack there of) and Osborne family lights(maybe you already know the lights though.) I took a KttK oath not to tell but uh... You want me to break oath?
> View attachment 195792



Nice MB!

Ok spill the beans on the Osborne lights of which last year was supposed to be the last


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Nice MB!
> 
> Ok spill the beans on the Osborne lights of which last year was supposed to be the last


Disclaimer: this is a cast member speculation. In no way is it fact. 

When the cast member went to the last night of Osborne family lights as she was walking out she noticed something she never had before... In a corner very small it said "see you soon." Now, as many of you may know Walt never said goodbye, he said see you soon. Could just be a nod to that... Except on his death bed. The last time he saw one of his imagineers he said goodbye, which he thought was weird... And within a month Walt had passed. So, if something were truly "dying" at a park it would say goodbye, right? 
Maybe?
All we can do is wait and see.

Also, in case you all don't already know, paint the magic is definitely not coming from Cali. The floats are too big to travel. She said "leaving us without a night time parade for a few months or even up to a few years until they can come up with something else."


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Disclaimer: this is a cast member speculation. In no way is it fact.
> 
> When the cast member went to the last night of Osborne family lights as she was walking out she noticed something she never had before... In a corner very small it said "see you soon." Now, as many of you may know Walt never said goodbye, he said see you soon. Could just be a nod to that... Except on his death bed. The last time he saw one of his imagineers he said goodbye, which he thought was weird... And within a month Walt had passed. So, if something were truly "dying" at a park it would say goodbye, right?
> Maybe?
> All we can do is wait and see.
> 
> Also, in case you all don't already know, paint the magic is definitely not coming from Cali. The floats are too big to travel. She said "leaving us without a night time parade for a few months or even up to a few years until they can come up with something else."


Ah the Walt mythology is fascinating isn't it?

Well, well, well...
A glimmer of hope exists - yea!

OL was one of our fav things, hard to believe it was 'free'.  No,scratch that comment, somebody may be listening and decide to make it part of a special paid event.  Did spring for the dessert party there last year, a nice comfy seat to soak it all up once more.

Pretty sure I'm in the minority for not being huge fan of repeat parade viewings other than MNSSHP.  Nice to see them for those who do, especially since walk on attractions seem to move quicker during them.  

Believe there's a lawsuit filed by WDW employees who work the parades.  Looking for to slight increase in their hourly pay for those who, although aren't featured performers, may be 'dancing' a bit.  Hoping it wouldn't factor in the potential lack of night time parades as yet another cost-cutting measure


----------



## Lynne G

I guess parades are not for everyone, but I am sad to hear there will not be any night parades in MK soon.  I will try to see it once during my stay.  The last of the lights is just sad too. Even though there is fireworks now, still will not have the same holiday decor that made the park a go to at night.

Well, we are still soggy, but oh so still humid.  Less than 2 weeks.  Ahh, seems so far away still.  

Yay Robbie.  I always use Early Bird.  At first, I was annoyed at the added fee, but time is money, and well, just not having to remember to log on.

Enjoy your Monday night all.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Ah the Walt mythology is fascinating isn't it?
> 
> Well, well, well...
> A glimmer of hope exists - yea!
> 
> OL was one of our fav things, hard to believe it was 'free'.  No,scratch that comment, somebody may be listening and decide to make it part of a special paid event.  Did spring for the dessert party there last year, a nice comfy seat to soak it all up once more.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm in the minority for not being huge fan of repeat parade viewings other than MNSSHP.  Nice to see them for those who do, especially since walk on attractions seem to move quicker during them.
> 
> Believe there's a lawsuit filed by WDW employees who work the parades.  Looking for to slight increase in their hourly pay for those who, although aren't featured performers, may be 'dancing' a bit.  Hoping it wouldn't factor in the potential lack of night time parades as yet another cost-cutting measure


They're also researching even better ways to power the suits so they're not as much of a risk. They only need one power pack for the LED lights but the old school suits like MSEP have several. I can't even imagine. Yuck.
I don't sit down and watch parades. I'll sit at caseys and watch it through the crowd, or, if we're walking around we'll walk opposite and "watch" it in turbo speed. We'll see what happens to the lights. I left out the fact that they're still packed up and in a Walt storage unit. I feel if they were truly getting rid of them they'd return them to the family or put them somewhere off property.... We shall see!!! I persosnlly think they would look lovely at UO... What is that area, New York? And the side streets whatever they're called. JUST SAYING. Never going to happen BUTTT




Lynne G said:


> I guess parades are not for everyone, but I am sad to hear there will not be any night parades in MK soon.  I will try to see it once during my stay.  The last of the lights is just sad too. Even though there is fireworks now, still will not have the same holiday decor that made the park a go to at night.
> 
> Well, we are still soggy, but oh so still humid.  Less than 2 weeks.  Ahh, seems so far away still.
> 
> Yay Robbie.  I always use Early Bird.  At first, I was annoyed at the added fee, but time is money, and well, just not having to remember to log on.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday night all.


I used to not be a parade person at all. It's a "waste" of my valuable time. I feel k need to be doing something. However, in my old age (LOL) I'm liking them more and I love performances and it's really just a moving one. I could dance Ina parade... It's fun. ANYWAYS, I used to LOVE parades because it emptied out the rest of the park. I also love the firework trap they set in the front of the castle. 10 minute mine train wait during wishes? Please and thanks. Might I had during the 2 minutes of the ride you have a wonderful view!


----------



## schumigirl

Amazing thunderstorm tonight........started around 4.30pm after we left Celebration........reached 104f!!!! Hot!

So instead of driving to Longhorn, we went to Sapphire Falls for dinner.......it was nice. Very nice hotel

Hope youse guys are good....youse is also a Scottish word for "you lot".......


----------



## macraven

Schumi got your message late 
Will try tomorrow to connect with youse 


So what you really are saying is you love the temps in the South

Welcome to my world in Georgia 
Hot and humid except for today but back to the 90's tomorrow


----------



## tink1957

Doing last minute packing before we leave for the airport tomorrow morning at the crack of dawn...see ya real soon


----------



## Robo56

Have a safe trip tink. Look forward to saying howdy in person. You have my cell#.


----------



## tinydancer09

The storm tonight was impressive. We had lightning hit the parking lot right as we were about to head back to MK. 
We went back inside for a minute. 

Once we did make it here parking was... Erm. Confusing. We are currently parked bsckwards. They had all the isles that the signs were leading to coned off... Kept getting t the exit and finally I went down an in. OOPS. I'm one of those. Probably going to Disney jail right? 

Fireworks got delayed over an hour because of it. Not that we were here for that... 

Currently waiting on the main street electrical parade. Last chance we get to see it! I realized today we'll all be in town the last day of it, but we'll be at UOR.  

There's NO ONE here!!!


----------



## Robo56

tinydancer09 said:


> There's NO ONE here!!!



Have fun Tinyd you have your own private parade


----------



## macraven

Yaaaa
TinyD has the park to herself
Hope the rain stopped
Will be seeing youse on the 9th
Pencil me in on your calendar 

Tink have a fun vacation 
Hope to see you there

Robo will be seeing you on the 2nd
We can take selfies for the heck of it

Has Robbie/Andy left yet?




I think we all should have a pajama party


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, safe travel today Tink.  I'll PM ya my cell number.   Have an awesome time.

I'll be arriving late on the 2nd, so those still there, can say hello later that evening.  May head to Epcot, as that's the only park open late (9pm), or else I party, and well, 2 parties no, and I'm doing the party later that week.  Unless, of course, AK stays open later, but so far, that's not as late as Epcot.  Plus, I can always hit Disney Springs if I'm still in the mood.  At least I can take a boat ride back, and not the bus.   I like that they started having a bus to Disney Springs from the parks.  

Yeah we had less impressive thunder and lightning.  Gone now, but still overcast, and nice and foggy this morning.  No fear, we'll be a sticky high 80's today.  It went down to 70 last night, and my normally hot feeling boy had a sweatshirt on.  I was in short sleeves.  I thought it felt nice, he was cold.   Normally, it's the other way around, I tend to complain when it's cold.  

Here's a funny for Tink:











  Good morning all!  May the sun shine on you, the humidity hide, and have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Up early this morning. Have my mug of coffee filled and getting ready to read the paper .

Hope the weather settles down after the storm last night for Schumi and Tinyd.

Happy trails to Tink, Robbie and Mike.

Morning Lynne  ......LOL....I wonder what airline that is....

Mac look forward seeing you on the 2nd. Have a safe trip tomorrow and enjoy your visit.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning....I'm at the airport now waiting to fly.  Security lines are longer than usual as expected.

Next post will be from the darkside 

Happy Tuesday homies


----------



## macraven

How long are those lines?
Is your flight out the 9:30
One?

Asking as I will be there next week at that airport


----------



## keishashadow

Not enough coffee in the world today to get me up & running on all cylinders . 

For some reason thought I had almost 3 weeks before trip, gulp.  Time to organize the home front, let alone pack.  

Need to leave my house @ 3 am to catch our flight in time and that's only because I'm counting on no traffic.  Won't know mr's work schedule until next week but seriously hoping we can park n fly somewhere to use hotel shuttle and sleep in a bit longer.  Stoopid SWA combining flights thusly

Anybody else have any major shifts in their flights for October?  Not long ago they combined all 3 of their morning NS out of PIT.  Naturally, in their wisdom, went with crack of dawn flight arrrgh.  only put 2 morning NS in the winter, booked the 2nd one as the 1st flight out was slightly after 5 am!  Just waiting for that email lol...



schumigirl said:


> Amazing thunderstorm tonight........started around 4.30pm after we left Celebration........reached 104f!!!! Hot!
> 
> So instead of driving to Longhorn, we went to Sapphire Falls for dinner.......it was nice. Very nice hotel
> 
> Hope youse guys are good....youse is also a Scottish word for "you lot".......



going to work on getting you to say "Yinz" lol

have gotten seriously lost in beautiful Celebration pre GPS days as everything is pristine and looks somewhat 'the same'.  Shudder to think of the size of their HOA agreement lol. Least it would keep the huge travel trailer and contractors' company work trucks off the street that surround my house most of summer.

Going to guess you walked over?  If so, how long of a stroll?  So many of the reviews were awful but of the service variety (restaurant staff being slow, housekeeping issues).  Have a feeling it was more them dropping ball on staff training and being in too big of a hurry to open the resort.  Looking forward to giving it a quick whirl



tinydancer09 said:


> The storm tonight was impressive. We had lightning hit the parking lot right as we were about to head back to MK.
> We went back inside for a minute.
> 
> Once we did make it here parking was... Erm. Confusing. We are currently parked bsckwards. They had all the isles that the signs were leading to coned off... Kept getting t the exit and finally I went down an in. OOPS. I'm one of those. Probably going to Disney jail right?
> 
> Fireworks got delayed over an hour because of it. Not that we were here for that...
> 
> Currently waiting on the main street electrical parade. Last chance we get to see it! I realized today we'll all be in town the last day of it, but we'll be at UOR.
> 
> There's NO ONE here!!!



Akin to Mad dogs and Englishmen...only in central Florida will otherwise normal people scamper about in major thunderstorms.  Guilty of the same thing in August but mid day, ducking into shows/dark rides, park didn't clear out one bit.   

Jmho but when @ U it seems as though more people file out, perhaps due to # of guests onsite or having more attractions closed. 



tink1957 said:


> ...Next post will be from the darkside
> 
> Happy Tuesday homies



That has a lovely ring to it!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........back in room to shower and head over to meet an old pal from RP Club Lounge from a couple of years ago.......he's now at PB.

Boiling hot.......but absolutely fabulous!! 

Dr Doom hasn't been working last few days.....not sure why.

And for those of us that like to drop $30 into the machines to soak folks on the water rides........it's changed.

You now buy tokens..........2 for a dollar or 12 for $5..........all water rides have the same machines...........

Parks are quiet right now.......

Catch youse yinz later..........


----------



## schumigirl

Missed your question Janet......yes we walked over.......doesn't take long...will show you the secret way 

Yep, they weren't given long to train staff with this one which was why there were issues, but honestly we thought it was excellent........I think you'll like it.......we certainly do.....


----------



## Robo56

Schumi nice too hear you are having a great time. We are looking forward to checking out SF for a look and a meal while we are there. 

Glad to hear your enjoying the lizard weather


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Missed your question Janet......yes we walked over.......doesn't take long...will show you the secret way
> 
> Yep, they weren't given long to train staff with this one which was why there were issues, but honestly we thought it was excellent........I think you'll like it.......we certainly do.....



Oooh I love a good secret

Lizard weathercan't say I've ever heard that phrase, it's a goodie!

Floated in pool a bit today, the new winter cover came today (stupid Amazon)...believe my days are numbered.  I like to stretch out our pitifully short swim season as long as I can.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oooh I love a good secret
> 
> Lizard weathercan't say I've ever heard that phrase, it's a goodie!
> 
> Floated in pool a bit today, the new winter cover came today (stupid Amazon)...believe my days are numbered.  I like to stretch out our pitifully short swim season as long as I can.



The lizard thing came about as my family call me a lizard.......not as an insult really.......lol.......but only cause as soon as the sun comes out .....I'm out in it ......when sun goes down or even gets remotely cool......I'm inside......bit like lizards...........Kyle called if first........and it kinda stuck.......


----------



## kohlby

Happy Travels Tink!

Not much to report here - just busy getting the house ready.  The realtor is coming by to take pictures tomorrow.  I have a blister on my hand from all the vacuuming I did today.  That gives you an idea of either how much vacuuming I did or how much vacuuming I usually don't do. I leave in one week!  Hoping the gas shortage is over by then.  Many places near me are running out of gas due to stupid people who panic and stockpile gas in containers.


----------



## tinydancer09

Yo ho yo a pirates life for me.

Mickeys party was pretty great this year. Crowds around lunch were minimal... 5-10 minute waits on most. I changed into pirate around 6-6:30. Then it started raining and was thankful for my boots. Fireworks were A-mazing! Hocus pocus show was really good and we got very close to the stage by following the parade. 

Epcot tomorrow. Hope all are well. Those that are here please be careful in this heat! It's a bit much even for my southern blood.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> How long are those lines?
> Is your flight out the 9:30
> One?
> 
> Asking as I will be there next week at that airport


Lines were longer than usual probably 20 minutes...it just seemed like it took forever because I forgot to visit the ladies room 

We had an uneventful flight except for the toddler in the seat behind us who was sitting with his dad and kept crying that he wanted his mommy.  The poor dad tried calming him down but the kid was having none of it...just glad it was only a 1 hour flight.

We were lucky to get an upgrade to a poolside room at check-in.  Here's the view..Had a great first day, ate at Mythos for lunch, rode Kong...awesome ride, Spidey, Minions with a 20 minute wait and my favorite, the Mummy.  The only bummer was they charged Trey the regular rate for upgrading his day ticket to a seasonal pass at guest services inside the park. I went through 3 different TMs and they insisted that the GA residents discount was discontinued years ago when I got it last year and this year in June  Oh well, it was only $20 and not worth wasting valuable park time arguing further.  
We topped the night off at Cowfish, had a few cocktails and a wonderful meal. 

Time to hit the parks again...have a great day homies...wish you were all here


----------



## Robo56

Nice view Tink. Glad you and your son made it safely to Universal. Sounds like your having a great time.

The grandbabies and I had a meal at Cowfish in May and it was great. Looking forward to another visit there in a few days. Sushi was very good and the best sweet potato fries I have ever had. 



kohlby said:


> I leave in one week! Hoping the gas shortage is over by then. Many places near me are running out of gas due to stupid people who panic and stockpile gas in containers



I' am back up in Southern Indiana getting ready to leave with sister and niece to head to Orlando Saturday and that is a concern I' am having also. As we will be traveling through Tennessee and Georgia.

Tinyd have a great day at Epcot. If I remember correctly your birthday was this week


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it's Wednesday, and we have another foggy start, to another sticky day.  Not as hot as the weather is feeling for Tink and Trey and TinyD though.  Sweet view Tink.  Looks absolutely beautiful, even if it's really hot.  

And yep, had to post a camel for Keisha.  Yay!  Our trip is less than 2 weeks away now.  HeHe, Dsis wintered her pool last week-end.  With this steamy weather, I was hoping she'd wait a week, oh well.  There's always next summer.  LOL  And I might go to TL while visiting the mouse.  I have hopper and water.  











with that, I'm ready for tea.  It's cool enough, hot tea.  Enjoy your cups of coffee this morning homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne .  Love the camel and kitty pictures. I have a big cup of joe in my hand . Enjoy your tea. I need to sort a few last minute travel details today. Going to have lunch with a few friends at a winery in Kentucky. Gotta get this body movin today.

3 more sleeps till we leave


----------



## Bluer101

tink1957 said:


> Lines were longer than usual probably 20 minutes...it just seemed like it took forever because I forgot to visit the ladies room
> 
> We had an uneventful flight except for the toddler in the seat behind us who was sitting with his dad and kept crying that he wanted his mommy.  The poor dad tried calming him down but the kid was having none of it...just glad it was only a 1 hour flight.
> 
> We were lucky to get an upgrade to a poolside room at check-in.  Here's the view..View attachment 196014Had a great first day, ate at Mythos for lunch, rode Kong...awesome ride, Spidey, Minions with a 20 minute wait and my favorite, the Mummy.  The only bummer was they charged Trey the regular rate for upgrading his day ticket to a seasonal pass at guest services inside the park. I went through 3 different TMs and they insisted that the GA residents discount was discontinued years ago when I got it last year and this year in June  Oh well, it was only $20 and not worth wasting valuable park time arguing further.
> We topped the night off at Cowfish, had a few cocktails and a wonderful meal.
> 
> Time to hit the parks again...have a great day homies...wish you were all here



Lol, it looks like that palm tree is peeing into the lazy river!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, you'll be on your way shortly Robo.  If you'd like my cell, just send me a PM.  I'll be there not this week-end, but next Sunday.  Have a nice lunch.  Moving indeed.  

Kolby, hope all goes well with the house.  Moving makes you really think what's important.  And haha, I too have a vacuum, and it has duck tape on the cord.  Years and years ago, when my dog was a pup, I was vacuuming, and my vacuum stopped.  Apparently he ate though the cord.  I was surprised he didn't get electrocuted, but he didn't and found something else to chew.  And yes, fortunately or unfortunately, the vacuum still works.  

Bluer -  ha ha, quite an observation.


----------



## Squirlz

Driving to southern Ohio tomorrow to attend my mmmmf-mmmth High School Reunion.  Should be fun


----------



## RAPstar

I only have 2 hours left at work, and of course they're taking foreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Lol, it looks like that palm tree is peeing into the lazy river!


I thought the same thing after you posted that
Was at first thinking my phone screen had a streak on it 


Left at 5:20 am this morning and here it is 3:34 and finally in DC 
Got into the hotel room minutes ago and of course turned my phone on then


Hope all are doing fine 

Belated 

To tinyD

Hope it was a thrilling one


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I only have 2 hours left at work, and of course they're taking foreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever




Soon you will be in the plane
Safe travels and fun in Orlando  !


----------



## NashvilleTrio

tinydancer09 said:


> .... and we got very close to the stage by following the parade.



This is a GREAT tip! I'll be remembering this!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Driving to southern Ohio tomorrow to attend my mmmmf-mmmth High School Reunion.  Should be fun



Woot

Reunions are fun


----------



## tinydancer09

NashvilleTrio said:


> This is a GREAT tip! I'll be remembering this!


We sat outside the heritage house. When we got to the hub bridge they made us turn and go the long way towards the crystal palace. We were still able to get directly behind the parade and get up to the stage. I'd go to the squared in section if you can. The far left by the handicap side they undid the ropes and everyone shifted. If you go to the front and center square and get as close to the ropes as you can you should be fine. 

If you can find a place on the stage side of the hub for the parade you'd really be able to get a great place!


----------



## RAPstar

Well guess who found he was being let go literally as he was walking out the door today? 3 guesses, first 2 don't count.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I thought the same thing after you posted that
> Was at first thinking my phone screen had a streak on it
> 
> 
> Left at 5:20 am this morning and here it is 3:34 and finally in DC
> Got into the hotel room minutes ago and of course turned my phone on then
> 
> 
> Hope all are doing fine
> 
> Belated
> 
> To tinyD
> 
> Hope it was a thrilling one


Not belated. It's today. Thank you! Though I had about 5 people message me yesterday. Not sure why. We were at Epcot and got future world don't by 3 so switched to DHS until the sun goes behind the world show case. Feels about 15 degrees cooler here than the showcase. 

We've only been here 1.5 hours and we've gotten fast passes to three things. Not sure what we're going to do tomorrow


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> Yo ho yo a pirates life for me.
> 
> Mickeys party was pretty great this year. Crowds around lunch were minimal... 5-10 minute waits on most. I changed into pirate around 6-6:30. Then it started raining and was thankful for my boots. Fireworks were A-mazing! Hocus pocus show was really good and we got very close to the stage by following the parade.
> 
> Epcot tomorrow. Hope all are well. Those that are here please be careful in this heat! It's a bit much even for my southern blood.


Where's the pirate costume picture matey? Lol



tink1957 said:


> Lines were longer than usual probably 20 minutes...it just seemed like it took forever because I forgot to visit the ladies room
> 
> We had an uneventful flight except for the toddler in the seat behind us who was sitting with his dad and kept crying that he wanted his mommy.  The poor dad tried calming him down but the kid was having none of it...just glad it was only a 1 hour flight.
> 
> We were lucky to get an upgrade to a poolside room at check-in.  Here's the view..View attachment 196014Had a great first day, ate at Mythos for lunch, rode Kong...awesome ride, Spidey, Minions with a 20 minute wait and my favorite, the Mummy.  The only bummer was they charged Trey the regular rate for upgrading his day ticket to a seasonal pass at guest services inside the park. I went through 3 different TMs and they insisted that the GA residents discount was discontinued years ago when I got it last year and this year in June  Oh well, it was only $20 and not worth wasting valuable park time arguing further.
> We topped the night off at Cowfish, had a few cocktails and a wonderful meal.
> 
> Time to hit the parks again...have a great day homies...wish you were all here



Did the 'lil darling kick your seat the whole time too? My pet peeve, parents either totally clueless or don't give a flying fart 

I think it's a bee-u-it-ful view, hmmmph naysayers lol

Glad to hear u liked Kong, looking forward to it, way too many whiney reviews



Bluer101 said:


> Lol, it looks like that palm tree is peeing into the lazy river!



OMG you are a pip, Mac too. Thinking u both must excel @ those hidden picture puzzles.



tinydancer09 said:


> We sat outside the heritage house. When we got to the hub bridge they made us turn and go the long way towards the crystal palace. We were still able to get directly behind the parade and get up to the stage. I'd go to the squared in section if you can. The far left by the handicap side they undid the ropes and everyone shifted. If you go to the front and center square and get as close to the ropes as you can you should be fine.
> 
> If you can find a place on the stage side of the hub for the parade you'd really be able to get a great place!



Was going to comment they make you turn lol.  Drink lots of water with whatever adult bev tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the margarita stand is open


----------



## macraven

Robbie that is not good news at all

Not sure if you kept your vacation
plans due to that bad news

If you did go, enjoy yourself and now you won't have to get early for work the date you return home

Sorry you received that bad news


----------



## Lynne G

Have a happy birthday TinyD!

Warm night, and I am tired.

Oh no, Robbie.  What?  Hope all works out and you get to enjoy your vacation anyway.

A night bird I am not.  Evening all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 196212   Have a happy birthday TinyD!
> 
> Warm night, and I am tired.
> 
> Oh no, Robbie.  What?  Hope all works out and you get to enjoy your vacation anyway.
> 
> A night bird I am not.  Evening all.


I'll get you to stay up to after midnight again this year......
Or was it about 1.00 am....

You need to start training for the trip homie


----------



## Robo56

Robbie I'am sorry to hear about your job. Employers should have to give two weeks notice when they are going to let you go. Springing that on someone as they are walking out the door is crappy.



Squirlz said:


> Driving to southern Ohio tomorrow to attend my mmmmf-mmmth High School Reunion. Should be fun



Don't forget your flask so you can flavor the punch a tad


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry about the job Robbie........hope you get something better! 


This heat is harsh this year! After a bit of rain tonight the humidity is overwhelming. 

We went to Red Lobster tonight, lovely.......then walked to Strongwater Rum Bar in Sapphire Falls........nice place, excellent service and fabulous cocktails........and huge selection of rum! 

Need to sleep now.........been a long, long day! But just having the best time mooching around parks, pool and hotel........most relaxing but busy vacation ever! Will be a boring trip report though........lol........

Catch youse yinz later..........


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Where's the pirate costume picture matey? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did the 'lil darling kick your seat the whole time too? My pet peeve, parents either totally clueless or don't give a flying fart
> 
> I think it's a bee-u-it-ful view, hmmmph naysayers lol
> 
> Glad to hear u liked Kong, looking forward to it, way too many whiney reviews
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are a pip, Mac too. Thinking u both must excel @ those hidden picture puzzles.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to comment they make you turn lol.  Drink lots of water with whatever's  adult bev tomorrow.  Fingers crossed the margarita stand is open


This is literally the only picture I have. 
 
This was after the parade was over and we'll it was about 9000 degrees outside. 

GOOD NEWS! The margarita stand is NOT open.. HOWEVER, if you go in the little taco place they have the same 11 margaritas. I was tipsy and happy by America. Also had an apple ice wine, moscato sparkling wine, and baked ziti. I would have tried more but with my sisters allergies I felt supppppper guilty having things she'd want but can't have. Fun fact... She can't have thre caramel popcorn in Germany anymore. Werthers has Wheat in it.

Need to find a new Epcot buddy. She doesn't like it anywyas. Made her go on all the educational things... Ellen's energy adventure... Her face after 
And then directly to living with the land.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 196212   Have a happy birthday TinyD!
> 
> Warm night, and I am tired.
> 
> Oh no, Robbie.  What?  Hope all works out and you get to enjoy your vacation anyway.
> 
> A night bird I am not.  Evening all.


I do love toast. Thank you! I got to enjoy quite a few self toasts in Epcot tonight. It was truly a wonderful birthday.


----------



## kohlby

Robbie- Sorry about the job.  I hope you're able to find something much better quickly.

Tiny dancer - Cute costume!  It's nice to have a face with the name.  Though, it often is hard for me to recognize faces until I know someone well so you'll just have to dress like that all the time in the parks so I'll know it's you.  

Squirlz - have fun at your reunion!  I have yet to make it to any of mine.  Hopefully I will one day.

The realtor's sign is in our yard now.  It's feeling more real.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Robbie- Sorry about the job.  I hope you're able to find something much better quickly.
> 
> Tiny dancer - Cute costume!  It's nice to have a face with the name.  Though, it often is hard for me to recognize faces until I know someone well so you'll just have to dress like that all the time in the parks so I'll know it's you.
> 
> Squirlz - have fun at your reunion!  I have yet to make it to any of mine.  Hopefully I will one day.
> 
> The realtor's sign is in our yard now.  It's feeling more real.


No worries. I will not continue to dress like that, but I get the faces thing. I can usually do faces or names. However... At the hotel the other night my nephews were coming in from the pool as I was leaving. I nearly didn't even recognize them!


----------



## tink1957

Robbie, you'll find the right place...those people didn't deserve you and in the meantime just enjoy your time off cause we're going to have a blast this week.


----------



## macraven

TinyD
Your elbow did not even look equal to the door handle
You do look tiny!

And


Sisters are replaceable when it comes to who will do the rides


----------



## macraven

It's wake up time homies

Start the coffee and drink up
On my umpteenth cup now


----------



## Robo56

I'am up Mac good morning  having my coffee  Training for my early morning wake and drive Saturday. Hope you are having a good trip.

Had a nice trip to the winery yesterday. Had lunch with some Nurse friends from where I used to work. Food and wine were very good.

Hope everyone is having a great trip. Stay hydrated and keep the sunscreen on.

Tinyd nice pirate costume. Hope you had a great birthday.

2 days till vaca. Road trip


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is Thirsty, Throwback Thursday.  And good morning Robo and Mac!  Early birds.  Yep, up at 4am, and could not get back to sleep.  It's going to be a long, hot day.  And around 10:30 this morning, fall will arrive.  Yes, we'll enjoy it with high 80's and bright sunshine.  

Several more days for me, arriving at dinner time, on October 2.  I know, did not plan the flight right.  Oh well, at least I can sleep in that morning.  Or pack. 

and a funny:






Have a great day all!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning, 

A quick hello before I'm off to the parks...getting a late start since it's our first HHN night of the trip.

I'll say hello to Krampus for you


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun Tink.  Heard there were a dozen or so Krampus in the house.  I still have to see the movie one of these days.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD
> Your elbow did not even look equal to the door handle
> You do look tiny!
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Sisters are replaceable when it comes to who will do the rides


LOL, yes I really am tiny. and I dance. I'm only 4'8'' on a good day. Even with my wedges I don't reach 5ft. I often get passed over in lines and such because they think I'm a kid. (and apparently thats acceptable.) Many times they'll skip me thinking I'm with the adult in front of me.... When I get carded I guess they're expecting to see the closest year to being 21, but they always say 1990, wow. Thanks guys.... 

Just a heads up to anyone planning a hollywood studios trip. My sister and I did tower of terror, toy story mania x2, beauty and the beast, muppets, star tours, great movie ride, and ate in ~4hours. We got there around 12:20 and just got back to the unit to chill out for a few hours before fantasmic. We did rockin roller coaster yesterday and we did not stop to watch any of the star wars things. Though, we did get stopped by the storm troopers several times. Expect traffic jams in front of GMR due to dark forces. 


Also, it's very quiet in here. Is everyone in orlando?! geez


----------



## tink1957

hi  

In line for twd...30 minute wait...we will see..what the heck? Just found out that they let everyone in at 5 and I wondered why nobody had a band in line at 6....sheesh


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Morning Lynne .  Love the camel and kitty pictures. I have a big cup of joe in my hand . Enjoy your tea. I need to sort a few last minute travel details today. Going to have lunch with a few friends at a winery in Kentucky. Gotta get this body movin today.
> 
> 3 more sleeps till we leave


Which winery?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> Well guess who found he was being let go literally as he was walking out the door today? 3 guesses, first 2 don't count.


No way! So sorry :-(


----------



## macraven

Spending the night in Roanoke tonight 

Thinking back to hhn when they had a house about it .....

I'm sure my nights stay will be nothing like that house

Little by little the homies are gathering at the darkside


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> Which winery



The Farmer and the Frenchman in Henderson Kentucky.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> The Farmer and the Frenchman in Henderson Kentucky.


Right next door! Have fun!


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> LOL, yes I really am tiny. and I dance. I'm only 4'8'' on a good day. Even with my wedges I don't reach 5ft. I often get passed over in lines and such because they think I'm a kid. (and apparently thats acceptable.) Many times they'll skip me thinking I'm with the adult in front of me.... When I get carded I guess they're expecting to see the closest year to being 21, but they always say 1990, wow. Thanks guys....
> 
> Just a heads up to anyone planning a hollywood studios trip. My sister and I did tower of terror, toy story mania x2, beauty and the beast, muppets, star tours, great movie ride, and ate in ~4hours. We got there around 12:20 and just got back to the unit to chill out for a few hours before fantasmic. We did rockin roller coaster yesterday and we did not stop to watch any of the star wars things. Though, we did get stopped by the storm troopers several times. Expect traffic jams in front of GMR due to dark forces.
> 
> 
> Also, it's very quiet in here. Is everyone in orlando?! geez


Now I really want to see you in the parks and stand next to you.  I'm 5'1" and feel short a lot of the time.  (And sometimes get carded despite being more than twice over 21.  I do have laugh line wrinkles so I blame it on their bad eyes or really good lighting). 




I just redid my fast passes for our AK//HS day.  Turns out I thought we were going on Wednesday and husband thought we were going on Thursday and had planned his background check thing for work Wednesday morning.  Luckily, there were still plenty left when I changed it to Thursday.  I'm a 60 days out person normally -  like a do it right after the time changes at 60 days even.  So this type of planning is a bit unsettling.  It's working out though.  

It's officially Friday now.  Hubby's last day of work at Bridgestone is today.  We leave in 4 days for Disney/Universal/Misc adulting stuff.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Now I really want to see you in the parks and stand next to you.  I'm 5'1" and feel short a lot of the time.  (And sometimes get carded despite being more than twice over 21.  I do have laugh line wrinkles so I blame it on their bad eyes or really good lighting).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just redid my fast passes for our AK//HS day.  Turns out I thought we were going on Wednesday and husband thought we were going on Thursday and had planned his background check thing for work Wednesday morning.  Luckily, there were still plenty left when I changed it to Thursday.  I'm a 60 days out person normally -  like a do it right after the time changes at 60 days even.  So this type of planning is a bit unsettling.  It's working out though.
> 
> It's officially Friday now.  Hubby's last day of work at Bridgestone is today.  We leave in 4 days for Disney/Universal/Misc adulting stuff.


Make sure you take advantage of the picking new fast passes on your phone now. As soon as you use your third fast pass you can pick a new. Every time I used my 4+ I was able to select a new one before I got on the current ride. (While waiting in the line to ride) that's how I got DHS done so quickly. Plus TSM had a 30 minute wait most the time anyways


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it's official.  If you happen to be in my neighborhood, watch out for a smiling teen driving.  He's growing up.  Sometimes I remark I don't like to drive in the dark as much, well, the other day, he said he now knows why I say that.   The cracks have started.  Mom is beginning to know more than him.  LOL






  Yes it is, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









, so hope Robo and Mac, and all the coffee drinking homies are sharing right now.  

Good morning all!  The sun is shining, we're going to be hot (not quite boiling) today.  

Robo, you're a good grams, that's all I have to say.  Bit of a road trip for ya, so safe travels this week-end and have a great time at the party.  

Tink, sounds like you and Trey and Robbie are enjoying mouse time.  AK is one of my favorite parks.  There's so much to just stop and see.  

TinyD, I shop in the petite department too.  I was always mistaken as a teenager well past my teen years.    And my DD is tiny too, so you'll be in good company. 

9 more days.......


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> Make sure you take advantage of the picking new fast passes on your phone now. As soon as you use your third fast pass you can pick a new. Every time I used my 4+ I was able to select a new one before I got on the current ride. (While waiting in the line to ride) that's how I got DHS done so quickly. Plus TSM had a 30 minute wait most the time anyways


I don't have a cell phone yet.  I've never had one but will be getting one soon.  I might just get a basic one as I've been fine going this long without.  However, I did use the kiosks to do the 4th FP on our last trip to Disney two years ago.  We have two days we are hopping into DHS because I have one kid who loves toy story and another kid who loves Rockin roller coaster who doesn't want to miss toy story either.  (And a third kid whose favorite park was DHS as of two years ago who thinks he is finally ready to give RRC a try).  So, I planned afternoon fastpasses there both times.

Lynne - I'm a bit nervous about when my kids start driving.  On one hand, it would be nice to not have to drive my kids all over the place.  My 13 year old constantly needs me to drive him places especially.  (Though, I have to go get my 10 year from a friend's house half an hour away later this morning).  I used to encourage my kids to wait until they were 18 to drive.  But now that I'm driving all over the place, I've stopped that.  Teens driving scares me but I'm tired of driving them everywhere and have many more years of that.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne  have my coffee mug full.

Congrats Lynne on your new driver. Will help with his independence.

Tinyd you win the tiny prize at 4"8'  I'am the giant of the girls in my family at 5"6'. The rest of the girls are about 5" to 5"1'.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Kohlby, teens driving does scare me, but at least he can now help me with errands.  He's 18, so I think being a boy that took some time to mature, being older was a better time for him to learn.  DD, on the other hand, will be 16 next year, and I well know I will probably be teaching her then.  Let's just say, I don't have enough gray hair yet.  LOL  Oh, and hopefully, not put the nail marks in the door than I did with DS.    Nervous at times for sure.     You'll be fine.  It will make life easier when they take themselves to where they need to be.  Congrats on putting the sales sign out.  I hope the sale goes fast, and does not have any speed bumps.  Guess you'll be house hunting soon.  Good luck.  And wahoo, DH will be done with his current job shortly.   Busy times for the family!


----------



## macraven

Lynne

Paint the car red so all will see son 



My grandpa did that to his car 
after he was hit a few times



Good Friday morning
Hotel coffee stinks


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I'm enjoying my coffee with my half of the big pink donut we bought last night...life is good.

Safe travels tomorrow Robo...see you on Sunday.

Lynne, sorry we will miss each other again this year...maybe next time although Trey said he wanted to go earlier next time so his AP would still be good.  Good luck with your new driver...mine is responsible for most of the gray hair I cover up, he's really a good driver but he has a lead foot

@kohlby hope your move goes smoothly.  Good luck with the house hunting and have fun in the parks.  I resisted getting a smart phone for years and now I can't live without it.  I think you're going to like the convenience of being able to keep in touch especially in an emergency.

I'm one of the tallest in the shorty club at 5'2"...ha, never thought I would be that.

Hotel coffee does stink mac...I miss my grinder.

Have a great Friday everyone...off to the parks again.


----------



## keishashadow

Crap Andy, just caught what you posted.  Not sure if it's more insensitive or rotten timing.  Fingers crossed a good job finds you.  Nothing you can do at this point other than maybe put out some feelers in Orlando while there.

Between hair & GD school function gone from house for 9 hours yesterday...good park training lol.  Stylist forgot (yes, I said forgot) to put in a lowlight.  Instead went with 3 blonde shades.  When i pointed it out to her at the big reveal, her face just dropped, thought she was going to cry.  Didn't have the heart to growl at her, she's very young.  told her next time she can toss in some lowlights to tone it down.  Naturally, the mr loves it, who knows it might grow on me.

More running around today, early dismal at school. Don't quite the get the wisdom of why so many in their calendar but cynic in me thinking the time off doesn't count against the # of mandatory school days.

Mac - trip sounds like a nice warmup for you!  Found out the mr should be done with work week next Friday am. Naturally, the first thing I did was start running numbers to come down 1 or 2 days early haha. Still on the da fence, trying to control my nasty travel habit lol.

PS I gladly relinquish my "shrimp" title, shall feel like a giant amongst the teeny gals here.



tinydancer09 said:


> This is literally the only picture I have.
> View attachment 196222
> This was after the parade was over and we'll it was about 9000 degrees outside.
> 
> GOOD NEWS! The margarita stand is NOT open.. HOWEVER, if you go in the little taco place they have the same 11 margaritas. I was tipsy and happy by America. Also had an apple ice wine, moscato sparkling wine, and baked ziti. I would have tried more but with my sisters allergies I felt supppppper guilty having things she'd want but can't have. Fun fact... She can't have thre caramel popcorn in Germany anymore. Werthers has Wheat in it.
> 
> Need to find a new Epcot buddy. She doesn't like it anywyas. Made her go on all the educational things... Ellen's energy adventure... Her face after
> And then directly to living with the land.



Somebody else likes Ellen ride besides me? Cool

Meh re taco stand it's usually swamped, not to mention I am so put off by smell of Mexican food , just not my thing

Thatt is a



tink1957 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> A quick hello before I'm off to the parks...getting a late start since it's our first HHN night of the trip.
> 
> I'll say hello to Krampus for you


----------



## kohlby

Keisha - I like Ellen too.  It's not a repeat ride but it is an every trip ride.  It is overdue for an update, but I still enjoy it. 

Tink - I'm impressed your donut made it until morning.  Someone - or several someones - polish them off too quickly in our group.

Mac - Hope the coffee does its job so some good comes out of drinking it!

Lynne - We already decided - my husband will be teaching the kids to drive, not me.  He is a calmer person than I am and that's what new drivers need in the car with them.  I learned to drive through the drivers Ed people though.  So that could be another option depending on what the state requires.  I only had driven for 8 hours total before I got my liscense.  (Massachusetts, though maybe that explains a lot about the reputation of Massachusetts drivers).  My friends in GA tell me about a crazy number of hours needed though.  I have no idea what FL requires.  

Robo - Have a safe trip! 


For those who have done HHN, is it really scary?  I don't like the idea of people jumping out at me but am quite fine with excessive gore and creepy characters.  I don't think I'll get a chance to go this year unless I decide the kids are fine in the hotel room with us.  But, I am hoping to go next year if it isn't a lot people trying startle me.


----------



## schumigirl

Kohlby.........I do get spooked easily, but enjoy it in a fun way...........but, I seem to have a magnet on me for SA this year.......they've creeped up on me so many times and I get such a fright........think the scare zone outside the Mummy area was the best last night.........they were tag teaming me it seemed......lol.......its when they creep up behind you and whisper loudly in your ear.......so funny! 

It's scary, but fun scary.......except Michael Myers........he is truly scary ..............well, for me anyway!!



Hotter than hades again today ..........been in parks this morning........Doom still isn't working........back to room to change before heading out somewhere for lunch, then HHN again tonight......made it to almost midnight last night.......

So disappointed in Chance house.........she deserves a full house on her own, a bit like psychoscareapy from a few years ago........that could have been brilliant! But the 3D houses are not my favourite. 

Favourite house is absolutely Halloween............

Catch youse yinz later.......having just the best time here again!


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> I don't have a cell phone yet.  I've never had one but will be getting one soon.  I might just get a basic one as I've been fine going this long without.  However, I did use the kiosks to do the 4th FP on our last trip to Disney two years ago.  We have two days we are hopping into DHS because I have one kid who loves toy story and another kid who loves Rockin roller coaster who doesn't want to miss toy story either.  (And a third kid whose favorite park was DHS as of two years ago who thinks he is finally ready to give RRC a try).  So, I planned afternoon fastpasses there both times.
> 
> Lynne - I'm a bit nervous about when my kids start driving.  On one hand, it would be nice to not have to drive my kids all over the place.  My 13 year old constantly needs me to drive him places especially.  (Though, I have to go get my 10 year from a friend's house half an hour away later this morning).  I used to encourage my kids to wait until they were 18 to drive.  But now that I'm driving all over the place, I've stopped that.  Teens driving scares me but I'm tired of driving them everywhere and have many more years of that.


look up the kiosks. I'm not sure if they still exist. They may have just cut down on the amount of them. I simply did not notice any this trip and I did notice a few of them with the machines completely covered. Actually, before the mickey party that's where the wrist band pick up was. 

Forgot when I posted that you're not into cell phones.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Kohlby.........I do get spooked easily, but enjoy it in a fun way...........but, I seem to have a magnet on me for SA this year.......they've creeped up on me so many times and I get such a fright........think the scare zone outside the Mummy area was the best last night.........they were tag teaming me it seemed......lol.......its when they creep up behind you and whisper loudly in your ear.......so funny!
> 
> It's scary, but fun scary.......except Michael Myers........he is truly scary ..............well, for me anyway!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotter than hades again today ..........been in parks this morning........Doom still isn't working........back to room to change before heading out somewhere for lunch, then HHN again tonight......made it to almost midnight last night.......
> 
> So disappointed in Chance house.........she deserves a full house on her own, a bit like psychoscareapy from a few years ago........that could have been brilliant! But the 3D houses are not my favourite.
> 
> Favourite house is absolutely Halloween............
> 
> Catch youse yinz later.......having just the best time here again!



You said "Yinz"  yea!  Lol

So surprised to read the dismal reviews of the icon house.  I do enjoy the 3-D ones, since I have vision issues think it tends to mess with me more than most.

Still teetering on fence as to coming down on next Sat instead of Sun.  Had thought to just take a late afternoon flight & then hit up DTD or Citiwalk. Ha - No room @ the U inn, nor the doubletree arrgh.  Disney pretty well filled up too that night.  Going to thmink it over dinner @ Longhorne.  Jr was told to use up some of his vacation days and he suggested dinner out...works for me

Believe both have 5 day cancellation policies...might just book something to have a place to sleep before the airfare jumps & then stalk both websites and hope to get lucky and snag something.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Spending the night in Roanoke tonight
> 
> Thinking back to hhn when they had a house about it .....
> 
> I'm sure my nights stay will be nothing like that house
> 
> Little by little the homies are gathering at the darkside


If I was at Roanoke,I would have to go exploring!


----------



## Robo56

kohlby said:


> Robo - Have a safe trip!



Thank you. Good luck with the move and house hunting. Have a great time at the parks.

Keisha hope you are able to get a room for Saturday. It's nice to add a day to vacation anytime . Have a good trip into Orlando.

Schumi glad to hear you are having a great time at HHN  I'am so looking forward to it.

Tink see you Sunday.

One wake up then on the road .


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Thank you. Good luck with the move and house hunting. Have a great time at the parks.
> 
> Keisha hope you are able to get a room for Saturday. It's nice to add a day to vacation anytime . Have a good trip into Orlando.
> 
> Schumi glad to hear you are having a great time at HHN  I'am so looking forward to it.
> 
> Tink see you Sunday.
> 
> One wake up then on the road .



Happy trails!  Believe we'll be seeing you on Sunday the 2nd...says she who is hanging onto mac/Carole's tails that night


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> If I was at Roanoke,I would have to go exploring!




_home now and have to say, nothing spooky happened at roanoke last  night....


glad to be home.
thought it would be by midnight but was able to make it home earllier.


now i need to play ketchup on what i have missed here.


yes, some meet ups on sunday oct 2nd for hhn
and meet up on sunday oct 9th.
for that date, during the day and could have some before hhn that evening._


----------



## schumigirl

Are you going to blonder than me Janet????? I imagine we'll have a few blonde moments between us.....lol

Think I'm going to be the tallest lady of us all then................I'm 5 7"...................more 5 6" really but officially I'm 5 7" 


Sitting by the pool at RPR right now.....waiting for laundry to finish, sit for a couple of hours then off somewhere for the afternoon........no parks today.

HHN was fabulous last night.....had many Michael Myers moments as we did the house twice............and met up with Metro and spent some time with him too........was nice to catch up with him again......

Didn't eat in Toothsome as the wait was over an hour for a table........nah.......looks a lovely place though.......will try again though.........

Have a great Saturday............


----------



## keishashadow

Well, I managed to move the car rental back a day without penalty, found decent flight mid day, still don't have a room for Saturday. we have a full size car, I called the back seat

Cannot remember the on sites @ U ever filling up so early and having zippo availability these dates.  Same for WDW where they say crowd levels have really dropped off...ha, we shall see.

Something will pop up, the mr (he of little faith in mummy/pixie dust) will likely insist I book something cancellable if it doesn't

Turning colder here, almost 20 degree drop in temps overnight. Have I mentioned that I detest fall?  

Carole - a rare todd sighting?  Cool.  Maybe better luck midweek with toothsome.


----------



## macraven

_ have spent the last two hours trying to find threads, emails and pms that have been sent to me._

_i have not received any alerts from the disboards for 13 days._
_pm's included_

_finally found the issue and there were 224 messages which included pm and emails that were sent to me._
_there were in a section of spam that i was not aware of._
_used the google links to lead me to them._

_also was able to put the watched threads back in the system so i get alerts on them._


_talked to janet and she gave me a suggetion on how to find missing mail._


_it worked and after much time of marking each one not spam and opening them up, think i have solved the problems._

_if i missed any messages from any of you, i will work on contacting you._


_my iphone has technical issues and i never did make it to the store in Tn to have the techs work on it._
_my local sprint store said i have an issue with the phone itself and it will be a free exchange for a new one once tech support checks it out._
_with little time left before i leave, it might not get exchanged until after i return from orlando._
_so just a heads up if you are trying to reach me and can't, post on this thread and i will contact you._


_with so many going to orlando and want to meet up, janet will do a thread here (or talk about it here) to get us organized on dates._

_i know oct 2 and 9 are definite dates but we need a time period and place for it._


_i will make a list and send to janet of any posts that are made at this time of your UO dates for when you are available to be at the darkside._

_mine are_
_sept 27-oct 2 motherland_
_oct 2 -15 darkside_


----------



## tinydancer09

mine are october 9-11.

I can check in as early as I need to or check out as late as need to. With realistic expectations. It takes me 4 hours no delays to get to orlando. Hoping to head out very early and make it there well before lunch on the 9th.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks TinyD_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _ have spent the last two hours trying to find threads, emails and pms that have been sent to me._
> 
> _i have not received any alerts from the disboards for 13 days._
> _pm's included_
> 
> _finally found the issue and there were 224 messages which included pm and emails that were sent to me._
> _there were in a section of spam that i was not aware of._
> _used the google links to lead me to them._
> 
> _also was able to put the watched threads back in the system so i get alerts on them._
> 
> 
> _talked to janet and she gave me a suggetion on how to find missing mail._
> 
> 
> _it worked and after much time of marking each one not spam and opening them up, think i have solved the problems._
> 
> _if i missed any messages from any of you, i will work on contacting you._
> 
> 
> _my iphone has technical issues and i never did make it to the store in Tn to have the techs work on it._
> _my local sprint store said i have an issue with the phone itself and it will be a free exchange for a new one once tech support checks it out._
> _with little time left before i leave, it might not get exchanged until after i return from orlando._
> _so just a heads up if you are trying to reach me and can't, post on this thread and i will contact you._
> 
> 
> _with so many going to orlando and want to meet up, janet will do a thread here (or talk about it here) to get us organized on dates._
> 
> _i know oct 2 and 9 are definite dates but we need a time period and place for it._
> 
> 
> _i will make a list and send to janet of any posts that are made at this time of your UO dates for when you are available to be at the darkside._
> 
> _mine are_
> _sept 27-oct 2 motherland_
> _oct 2 -15 darkside_



The blonde leading the blonde, nothing good can come from that haha

I'm in both days, longish trip, need to pace myself.  Later in afternoon is better...3 pm ideal but flexible to meet Yinz guys.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _Thanks TinyD_


I've changed!!! 
I added a day at Saphire falls. I will now be staying oct 9-13. I finally get a mini solo trip added on without causing a big problem with the family.


----------



## macraven

_well.....janet is here and must be speechless as she did not say a thing above......._

_maybe the doggie needed to be let out for a walk?_

_come back soon keisha!!_


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I've changed!!!
> I added a day at Saphire falls. I will now be staying oct 9-13. I finally get a mini solo trip added on without causing a big problem with the family.




_are you going to do hhn on the 13th?

that is one of the nights i will be doing it.......

come join me for it._


----------



## billdog349

schumigirl said:


> Are you going to blonder than me Janet????? I imagine we'll have a few blonde moments between us.....lol
> 
> Think I'm going to be the tallest lady of us all then................I'm 5 7"...................more 5 6" really but officially I'm 5 7"
> 
> 
> Sitting by the pool at RPR right now.....waiting for laundry to finish, sit for a couple of hours then off somewhere for the afternoon........no parks today.
> 
> HHN was fabulous last night.....had many Michael Myers moments as we did the house twice............and met up with Metro and spent some time with him too........was nice to catch up with him again......
> 
> Didn't eat in Toothsome as the wait was over an hour for a table........nah.......looks a lovely place though.......will try again though.........
> 
> Have a great Saturday............




Hey Carole it was a pleasure meeting you and Tom at the pool today. Laura says hello as well!


----------



## macraven

_a big  to 



*billdog349*

hope you come back and join us here, we love to have new homies in the sans.


nice to hear you met up with our schumigirl.
she is a delight to everyone that meets her!_


----------



## kohlby

Welcome Billdog!

I'm still not sure of my plans for Oct 9th.  I'll be off-site and going to Universal a couple times that week.  We're trying to figure out when we're meeting with the realtor down there.  My house is now an active listing.  It became active yesterday.  We had two showings already today.  I'm glad the south is all abut church on Sunday mornings as it means I can expect to not have any showings tomorrow morning and we can get some other things done.


----------



## macraven

Kohlby if you are at UO on other dates, quite a few of us will be there then

I only threw out the 2 and 9 as reading thru past posts, seemed they were the most popular dates

I will be there for a longer period than some others and can meet up with you anytime while at the darkside

_Just pm me_


----------



## macraven

_Now how did my purple color disappear on most of that above post?_


----------



## schumigirl

billdog349 said:


> Hey Carole it was a pleasure meeting you and Tom at the pool today. Laura says hello as well!



Hi Billy.........yes it was so nice to meet you both today.........hope you enjoyed the parks........



macraven said:


> _a big  to
> 
> 
> 
> *billdog349*
> 
> hope you come back and join us here, we love to have new homies in the sans.
> 
> 
> nice to hear you met up with our schumigirl.
> she is a delight to everyone that meets her!_



Awwww shucks.........so nice of you to say 



We are whooped!!!

So much for a lazy day..........pool and laundry.........then the day got away from us and then decided to do HHN tonight, we didn't plan to go ...........it was fabulous again..........and a little bit cooler........we had a breeze all evening. 

Love Halloween, went through regular line twice as queue was 5 minutes, then used EP.........

Exorcist was much better tonight and loved AHS despite it not being great opening night..........so much better. Ghost Town is decent, but short

Queue for non express for Exorcist was 75 minutes.........with EP we walked straight on......and I mean straight on, no wait, no queue..........AHS regular wait was 90 minutes and we got on in less than 10 minutes........

Scare zones are excellent.......didn't take a whole lot of pics tonight as we just wanted to enjoy it, but got a few good ones........

Feet and legs are getting annoyed with us though........

Time to sleep.........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _are you going to do hhn on the 13th?
> 
> that is one of the nights i will be doing it.......
> 
> come join me for it._


No I'll be checking out that day. I have to teach dance the next day. Plus, my budget will be reached by booking that last night by myself. Otherwise I would definitely consider it! Maybe next year I can plan for that.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Kohlby if you are at UO on other dates, quite a few of us will be there then
> 
> I only threw out the 2 and 9 as reading thru past posts, seemed they were the most popular dates
> 
> I will be there for a longer period than some others and can meet up with you anytime while at the darkside
> 
> _Just pm me_


I'm hoping to have a cell phone by then but don't know if I'll be getting a smart phone or not. But - I can send you a PM the night before.  I'll have an ipad I'll leave at the hotel room.

I'm pretty sure we will be in the parks on Friday the 7th.  That's our check out day for POR and we can't check into our next place until later in the day.  So, hubby would  drop us off at Universal while he goes to work.  And then probably twice during the next week depending on how much the kids want to do.  We're staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek that week and it looks like they have a lot of activties, so we shall see.  I had been thinking of bringing school work for the kids as this vacation is a lot longer than planned. I changed my mind though so we will need to find things to do.


----------



## macraven

You are gonna have the kids do homework while on vacation ?


All I can say is you are a better mom than me
Lol

Yes, send me a pm and I'll meet up with you and the kids that Friday 

I hope you have a shortie I can borrow so we can do the p flyer ride......

Pm me on approximate time period you will be coming to the park and I'll wait inside the park at a low crowd area 

Maybe in the area of guest services would not be crowded so we can connect with each other there


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _are you going to do hhn on the 13th?
> 
> that is one of the nights i will be doing it.......
> 
> come join me for it._


Wait no, I apparently had fat fingers. Oct 9-12. I'm only staying one additional might. I have to teach dance on the 13th


----------



## macraven

_I'll still be at UO on the 12 th if you want to meet up that day also_



_Fat fingers ...... Hahahaha_
_Tiny peeps have skinny fingers _


_Math is highly overrated_
_Especially if you are counting on little fingers_


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> You are gonna have the kids do homework while on vacation ?
> 
> 
> All I can say is you are a better mom than me
> Lol
> 
> Yes, send me a pm and I'll meet up with you and the kids that Friday
> 
> I hope you have a shortie I can borrow so we can do the p flyer ride......
> 
> Pm me on approximate time period you will be coming to the park and I'll wait inside the park at a low crowd area
> 
> Maybe in the area of guest services would not be crowded so we can connect with each other there


I have two shorties who still refuse to do Flyers!  My eldest refused when he was small enough too - but he's always been tall so that didn't last long.  There's a chance my daughter might be talked into it if the lines are short.  She thinks it looks like a slow boring ride. She did say that she will go on everything she's tall enough for.  She was thinking of Dr. Doom now that she just made 52".  Maybe I can twist it in the other direction for flyers.  I will NOT be going on Dr. Doom with her.  She can do that one by herself.  I did it once soon after it opened and that was more than enough.  

It's not so much as homework as schoolwork.  We homeschool and one of my kids is a 9th grader.  So, I'm concerned about fitting everything in this year with all we have going on.  We're taking three weeks off plus whatever it takes to move/settle in.  I have a feeling distraction might be an issue for all of us for a while too.  My other two kids are 2nd and 5th grade so I feel very comfortable calling it unschooling and not worrying about them.


----------



## Squirlz

Well the HS reunion is over.  I tell ya, I wish some of these women who tell me how cute they thought I was in High School had told me that when I was in High School!  I was shy and naive back then.


----------



## marciemi

Hey Mac - got your message.  Is it possible to talk tomorrow some time?  Or tonight if tomorrow doesn't work?  Crazy weekend here (as per normal).


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Well the HS reunion is over.  I tell ya, I wish some of these women who tell me how cute they thought I was in High School had told me that when I was in High School!  I was shy and naive back then.


Now they tell you ........!


----------



## keishashadow

Knew soon as my hip woke me up early this morning the weather had changed...brrrrr. Ima not ready for the fall, let alone the winter.

Hoping to be productive but got word there's a greenhouse an hour away that has morphed into what was described as an awesome pop up Halloween store



schumigirl said:


> Hi Billy.........yes it was so nice to meet you both today.........hope you enjoyed the parks........
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww shucks.........so nice of you to say
> 
> 
> 
> We are whooped!!!
> 
> So much for a lazy day..........pool and laundry.........then the day got away from us and then decided to do HHN tonight, we didn't plan to go ...........it was fabulous again..........and a little bit cooler........we had a breeze all evening.
> 
> Love Halloween, went through regular line twice as queue was 5 minutes, then used EP.........
> 
> Exorcist was much better tonight and loved AHS despite it not being great opening night..........so much better. Ghost Town is decent, but short
> 
> Queue for non express for Exorcist was 75 minutes.........with EP we walked straight on......and I mean straight on, no wait, no queue..........AHS regular wait was 90 minutes and we got on in less than 10 minutes........
> 
> Scare zones are excellent.......didn't take a whole lot of pics tonight as we just wanted to enjoy it, but got a few good ones........
> 
> Feet and legs are getting annoyed with us though........
> 
> Time to sleep.........



Laundry + vacation is a phenom I haven't explored unless there's a W&D in my unit lol.  

Wow, those are some hefty wait times.  Are you talking early on?  Usually, have been able to have half hour or less up to 9 pm or so!  Ah well, we'll have enough nights there to get it all done.

Was going to mention pictures. Am I smelling a trip report or continuation of last year's?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

11 days


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> 11 days



Magic # is 6 for us


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I noticed we're sharing our heights.... 5'5


----------



## macraven

_3 more wake ups_


----------



## macraven

_Are we stating our height with or with out shoes?_


_ Makes a big difference if you are under 5' 5"_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Knew soon as my hip woke me up early this morning the weather had changed...brrrrr. Ima not ready for the fall, let alone the winter.
> 
> Hoping to be productive but got word there's a greenhouse an hour away that has morphed into what was described as an awesome pop up Halloween store
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry + vacation is a phenom I haven't explored unless there's a W&D in my unit lol.
> 
> Wow, those are some hefty wait times.  Are you talking early on?  Usually, have been able to have half hour or less up to 9 pm or so!  Ah well, we'll have enough nights there to get it all done.
> 
> Was going to mention pictures. Am I smelling a trip report or continuation of last year's?



Your hip will love the weather here........hot!!!

Laundry here is so handy, yep, not my favourite thing to do, but a necessary must for us........I even ironed today........lol......

Both Janet, we've gone early and late......wait times for AHS  have varied from an hour upwards just after 6.45........but we walked on Exorcist and AHS last night with EP.......Halloweeen was only 5 or 10 minutes all nights we've been early.......Ghost Town which is a decentish house was only 35 minutes around 9.45 last night........

Yes, new trip report this year.....although it may be the most boring one yet .......we have just chilled a lot this time, not done a "ridiculous amount of offsite activities" and not taken a million pictures so it's been very relaxing...........

Wine in club lounge helps with that relaxing time too......


----------



## macraven

_Just back from the grocery store_
_97 outside and at this time of year the highest temp is at 2 in the afternoon _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just back from the grocery store_
> _97 outside and at this time of year the highest temp is at 2 in the afternoon _



You're hotter than us.......we were 96f this afternoon.......

Bit cloudier now.........heading for Orlando Eye and Yard House tonight..........


Sat watching Ghostbusters in CL right now..........such a good movie.........


----------



## kohlby

If we leave on time, we will be arriving in less than 48 hours!  I doubt we will leave on time.  We have so much to do.  So much that I might not even start packing until Tuesday.  (We leave on Tuesday).   I may have talked my daughter unti finally doing P-Flyers!!!!  She said she will do it if the line isn't long.  She didn't sound thrilled about it but she'll do it for me.  I'm hoping I can convince my youngest to do it too.  That way, one of them might be willing the next time too.  (Or in case someone needs to borrow a child).



schumigirl said:


> You're hotter than us.......we were 96f this afternoon.......
> ...



Hotter than us too at 93.  It's 6:30pm and is still 90.  It takes so long to cool down at all.  I had a tennis match yesterday.  I am so ready for these hot days to be over!  It's nothing compared to summer league but still hot on the courts.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, down to a low of 50 last night, and only in the 70's today, with absolutely clear skies all day.  Sunglasses needed all of daylight.  Great time to do laundry too.  

Yep, one more week.  Keisha, thought about arriving a day earlier too, but with price of airfare significantly higher for day before and my already booked flight, I am keeping my times as I had made many months ago.

So, hope all are having a wonderful Sunday.  All siblings got together today.  Was nice to have all of us enjoy each other's company.

Safe travels to those leaving soon.


----------



## macraven

Ok
Now that kohlby has talked her sweet daughter to do P flyer, I claim first dibs with her so I can finally ride it again


----------



## macraven

_Well I chatted with Marcie a bit ago and she has saved my butt..._


_Kept telling her I would be at the motherland on Wednesday as that is the day I arrive_

_She kept telling me I was wrong as Wednesday is the 28 and I arrive in the 27_

_Think she told me about four times that she was looking at her calendar and the 27 th was a Tuesday_

__


_She was right_

_Now I have only tomorrow to get things done as I leave the house after midnight on Tuesday morning_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Barefoot I'm 5'5... in my fav heels I'm 6


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _Are we stating our height with or with out shoes?_
> 
> 
> _ Makes a big difference if you are under 5' 5"_


I think my brooks have a 1" heel which means I'm 4'9''....
Without I'm 56 inches. I've always said I grew to be the height to ride all roller coasters and stopped. 




macraven said:


> Ok
> Now that kohlby has talked her sweet daughter to do P flyer, I claim first dibs with her so I can finally ride it again


I've never gotten to ride! Last weekend my nephews and I were going two different directions and we didn't have the extra time to actually wait in a line. 
The time before that I didn't think about it until they had left. DOH! 



macraven said:


> _Well I chatted with Marcie a bit ago and she has saved my butt..._
> 
> 
> _Kept telling her I would be at the motherland on Wednesday as that is the day I arrive_
> 
> _She kept telling me I was wrong as Wednesday is the 28 and I arrive in the 27_
> 
> _Think she told me about four times that she was looking at her calendar and the 27 th was a Tuesday_
> 
> __
> 
> 
> _She was right_
> 
> _Now I have only tomorrow to get things done as I leave the house after midnight on Tuesday morning_


HA! 5 minutes before is your per usual anyways right? 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Barefoot I'm 5'5... in my fav heels I'm 6


I think my wedges that I wear often are 4'' which makes me 5 even I think. I think I have a pair of 5" which make me over, but they're rather hard to walk in as they're a size too big. I just HAD to have them for graduation! 

I saw some friends last night I hadn't seen since harry potter 7.2 came out. About halfway through dinner they said, you know, I had forgotten just how small you are! When we spent a ton of time together I never noticed, but seeing you walk up from your car and hugging you I remember... lol. 

So, at the meet up when you guys see a kid walking up to your table by herself it's probably me. Most the time I forgot how oddly small I am. 

Do we have a time frame for that yet? Are we just going to do a X time-X time drop by when you can? 
Anyone who would like to do dinner at Sals on the 11th let me know  
I'll probably be chilling out on the patio after the parks close before I transfer to SF.


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, I can do the 11th at Sal's.  Remind me, and I will send ya my cell number.  I respond to texts and calls more than other means when I am on vacation.  I will be at RPR.  Gosh, a week from today, and I will be at the mouse.  I have a hard enough time thinking October is this coming weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Your hip will love the weather here........hot!!!
> 
> Laundry here is so handy, yep, not my favourite thing to do, but a necessary must for us........I even ironed today........lol......
> 
> Both Janet, we've gone early and late......wait times for AHS  have varied from an hour upwards just after 6.45........but we walked on Exorcist and AHS last night with EP.......Halloweeen was only 5 or 10 minutes all nights we've been early.......Ghost Town which is a decentish house was only 35 minutes around 9.45 last night........
> 
> Yes, new trip report this year.....although it may be the most boring one yet .......we have just chilled a lot this time, not done a "ridiculous amount of offsite activities" and not taken a million pictures so it's been very relaxing...........
> 
> Wine in club lounge helps with that relaxing time too......



I'm good at relaxing, looking forward to the read.


----------



## macraven

_Here I am on the dis when maybe I should get things together for the trip



TinyD is right
I usually pull it all together 4 hours before leaving the house

But this time I'm not sure I can find everything I need to pack

Not going to lose sleep on this_


----------



## macraven

_What time at sals?
I do not think they have anything I can eat there as I can't do mushrooms but will come and sit, visit and watch all eat

Since I won't be around much tomorrow, someone give me a heads up on the meet time

The 11 th will work for me_


----------



## billdog349

schumigirl said:


> Hi Billy.........yes it was so nice to meet you both today.........hope you enjoyed the parks........
> 
> 
> Yes we are enjoying ourselves, we have one last day (Boo) then off to St. Pete for 3 nights at the Tradewinds Resort.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I don't know what sals is, it's hard for me to give a definite yes since we're always with the kiddos. I'll watch on here for plans though and swap numbers with anyone


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I don't know what sals is, it's hard for me to give a definite yes since we're always with the kiddos. I'll watch on here for plans though and swap numbers with anyone


Sal's is a pizza place at portofino. Kids are more than welcome in my book if you want to drop by. I'm the youngest of 6 and I have 10 nieces and nephews... I for one am used to a big group and kids being around. The more the merrier! It's a serve yourself market like most the hotels have and then they have pretty good pizzas. They also have sandwiches, but I have not tried them. There's also a nearby gelato, Starbucks, and grab and go snacks for anyone who doesn't want to eat pizza. If you get off the boat and go directly to the center towards the lobby sal's will be just to the right of the lobby stairs.

On the 11th the parks close at 7, so is 730 a good meal time for everyone? Honestly, I can eat as early or late as anyone feels.

Does anyone have any votes on meeting place/time on the 9th?
If we do a meal time we could do fast food blvd and those who want to eat can(12-2?) If we do an off meal time (say 3-5 between food and HHN) we could do Central Park as it's usually very quiet. (Macs location suggestions) Or even one of the old boat landings at IOA, but that might make it a race to get to HHN holding areas.
Anyone is welcome to chime in and I'll tally and organize the thoughts.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Here I am on the dis when maybe I should get things together for the trip
> 
> 
> 
> TinyD is right
> I usually pull it all together 4 hours before leaving the house
> 
> But this time I'm not sure I can find everything I need to pack
> 
> Not going to lose sleep on this


Try not to stress too much. Target will be just down the road. 
Magic band, money, ID, and tickets. Other than that it can be rebought right? (Your car might also be helpful.) 

If you don't have time to get laundry done it can be done at the hotel while you lounge by the pool and wear your, I mean drink some crown. 

Take a deep breath and on the way out think about the dark side..... 
Not sure if I'm more relaxed or pumped doing that! It'll all work out some way or another.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Sal's is a pizza place at portofino. Kids are more than welcome in my book if you want to drop by. I'm the youngest of 6 and I have 10 nieces and nephews... I for one am used to a big group and kids being around. The more the merrier! It's a serve yourself market like most the hotels have and then they have pretty good pizzas. They also have sandwiches, but I have not tried them. There's also a nearby gelato, Starbucks, and grab and go snacks for anyone who doesn't want to eat pizza. If you get off the boat and go directly to the center towards the lobby sal's will be just to the right of the lobby stairs.
> 
> On the 11th the parks close at 7, so is 730 a good meal time for everyone? Honestly, I can eat as early or late as anyone feels.
> 
> Does anyone have any votes on meeting place/time on the 9th?
> If we do a meal time we could do fast food blvd and those who want to eat can(12-2?) If we do an off meal time (say 3-5 between food and HHN) we could do Central Park as it's usually very quiet. (Macs location suggestions) Or even one of the old boat landings at IOA, but that might make it a race to get to HHN holding areas.
> Anyone is welcome to chime in and I'll tally and organize the thoughts.


So you'll be at portofino too? COOL!


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> So you'll be at portofino too? COOL!


I'm going to be at the portofino from the 9-11, then switching to SF for one night. Check out and leave from SF on the 12 and head back to GA until November.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We'll be at motherland from Oct 6-9, then PBH from 9-13, HHN/ep 9 & 12 with dinner reservations at Lombard's both nights.


----------



## Lynne G

OOh, Mac's leaving soon!  A wahoo, this cool starting Monday.  My DD is a slacker, made her go out to top off the trash, and she complained it's cold.  It was 43 out.  No hun, that's just cool.  In winter, when we're at freezing or below, then complain it's cold. 

Hey Sharky, I'll be visiting the mouse from 2 to 8, then moving over to RPR from 8 to 14.  So, if you'd like to say hi in either or both places, just let me know. 

Oh, and I'll do most food, not seafood, and not mushrooms either. Sal's at 7:30 is fine with me, or if not dinner, can be in the Studios for lunch too.  Haven't eaten with the Simpsons yet, but maybe this time.

So, it is Monday, and the last Monday of September. 





and in honor of Mac heading to the Motherland,











  - Hello all you homies.  Wake up!  Put a large pot of coffee on, and say hello.  Mac, safe travels.


----------



## macraven

_ morning homies
i looked at the calendar and it is Monday.........better that it being Tuesday..


I looked at the menu again at Sal's and there is only one thing i would get there and that is the carrot cake.
i don't care for gelato and can't do the sauces and black olives.

i'll come over at 7:30 time period and watch everyone graze.
i'll eat somewhere before i come over.

tinyD, i won't have a car with me so no Target shopping.
i go with two suitcases so no laundry duty when i am on vacation.

it would not be the ideal vacation for me if i was next to a washer or dryer........lol


apparently i am in no rush as i got up late and sitting at the computer.
for some reason, i think i will be pulling it off doing a last minute packing.

forgot i have to take son to the doctor and take him out for lunch.

things have a way of falling into place with me so will be fine



Lynne, 43??


a picture is worth a 1000 words._


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Lynne and all the Sans family 

I need a cup of coffee this am. 
If there was an award for bags under eyes, I believe I would win  did not get to bed until 1:30 am. 

Sister had a magical birthday at Magic Kingdom yesterday. 

A big thank you to Mac for all your MNSSHP information and Andy and Tink for your help with a magical ressie for the birthday girl. She absolutely loved it. 

The park was sold out for the party yesterday evening. It was hot and steamy. 

 There was a man that looked like he was about in his late 70's dressed in full wizard costume. I don't know how he could stand that costume in the heat. 

He was standing by us with his family watching the Hocus Pocus stage show with the biggest smile on his face. When the song " I put a spell on you" started he danced. Very nice to see everyone having a good time. 

Ready to head over to my favorite place today Universal 

Mac and Lynne and all the other homies have a safe trip into Orlando.  

For those that are coming to Orlando, sunscreen and fluids of choice are the order of the day and pace yourself first couple days to aclimate to the heat. 

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> OOh, Mac's leaving soon!  A wahoo, this cool starting Monday.  My DD is a slacker, made her go out to top off the trash, and she complained it's cold.  It was 43 out.  No hun, that's just cool.  In winter, when we're at freezing or below, then complain it's cold.
> 
> Hey Sharky, I'll be visiting the mouse from 2 to 8, then moving over to RPR from 8 to 14.  So, if you'd like to say hi in either or both places, just let me know.
> 
> Oh, and I'll do most food, not seafood, and not mushrooms either. Sal's at 7:30 is fine with me, or if not dinner, can be in the Studios for lunch too.  Haven't eaten with the Simpsons yet, but maybe this time.
> 
> So, it is Monday, and the last Monday of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in honor of Mac heading to the Motherland,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Hello all you homies.  Wake up!  Put a large pot of coffee on, and say hello.  Mac, safe travels.


The 7th we'll be in hs in the am and Epcot in the pm, the 8th we'll be in mk all day, catching up at the dark side may be easier


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all

We'll be @ MNSSHP on the 11th woohoo, sad to miss sals

Are we still on for meet on the 9th @ studios in the afternoon?

Lynne - if u have a spare moment on your chew day in Epcot text me for a quick hi lol.  Last I heard Blues Traveler is still on that day, we have the dining pkg thing.  Probably should check that...

Mac - go pac...this from the gal who added to your chore list today. What are friends for?

Sharky never ate @ lombard's, you were lucky to score res.


----------



## Bluer101

I'm 6-9 but we can stay later on Sunday the 9th.


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Hey all
> 
> We'll be @ MNSSHP on the 11th woohoo, sad to miss sals
> 
> Are we still on for meet on the 9th @ studios in the afternoon?
> 
> Lynne - if u have a spare moment on your chew day in Epcot text me for a quick hi lol.  Last I heard Blues Traveler is still on that day, we have the dining pkg thing.  Probably should check that...
> 
> Mac - go pac...this from the gal who added to your chore list today. What are friends for?
> 
> Sharky never ate @ lombard's, you were lucky to score res.


Yes, as far as we know we're still a go on the 9th, just no particulars yet. I'm thinking around lunchish would be best so the bluers can get a move on. 

The 11th I'll just be around and hangering for Sals so I decided to have an open invitation. Nothing formal... just if people are around and feel like a drink or pizza they're welcome.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe we can make it the 8th, in the afternoon if all rather have that Saturday, instead of Sunday?  

Sorry to miss ya on the 11th Keisha.  Of course I'll give a text as I'd like to say hello to ya on the 5th at Epcot.  As part of my package, I too have a reserved seat to see the Blues Traveler concert. So, I am sure we'll be able to cross paths some time that day.  As least I hope so.

Sharky, yeah, maybe the darkside meet would be better, but I can always give ya a buzz if I'm around those parks on 7 and 8.  On 7, I'm doing the opposite of you, but maybe when you go to Epcot in the PM, I might be able to say hello sometime.  Will let ya know closer.  And I will give you my cell via PM before I leave.  

I rarely do the boards while on vacation.  I just don't like connecting to a free wifi, and don't like to surf much on my phone.

So, one more day down, I still have a ton of laundry to do, and errands to make sure all is fixed while I am away.  Thankfully, since DS is now a driver, if they need anything, he can drive to get it.  And now that he does drive, DD wants him to take her and friends places.  HeHe, now he knows that mom's taxi label was not lost when we gave him my old car.


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> Try not to stress too much. Target will be just down the road.
> Magic band, money, ID, and tickets. Other than that it can be rebought right? (Your car might also be helpful.)
> 
> If you don't have time to get laundry done it can be done at the hotel while you lounge by the pool and wear your, I mean drink some crown.
> 
> Take a deep breath and on the way out think about the dark side.....
> Not sure if I'm more relaxed or pumped doing that! It'll all work out some way or another.


Thanks for the reminder - I didn't have magic hands on my list to pack and they are still in their box hidden away in the closet.  



I can't do Sal's - by 7:30 it's not a good idea to be around one of my kids.  I have to feed them earlier.  And since I'm off-site, I can't swing by solo.  Have fun!  Eventually, I'll be super flexible!

It's past 3pm and I haven't started to pack.  I still need to clean up the house quite a bit too before we take off tomorrow morning.


----------



## macraven

Just tell me where to go the day and the time and I will be there 

I'll check my emails/texts while at the motherland 

Janet I'm in for that date
Just fill me in when you have date and time and location


Been sitting at doc office for son appt
Here at 1:30 and still here 3:20

Have not packed yet
Have to go to Walmart for groceries yet 
Some things I need to pick up for my trip so WM is a 24 hour store and can swing by before I head for the airport shuttle

Maybe next year I will pack the day before my trip 

The four hour window is 10 tonight
Which means I am not behind on time yet
Lol

Think all have my # so contact me that way or text or pm or email

Later


----------



## macraven

Lynne Saturday could work if it is in the afternoon

Ten of us are doing a private rip that gets over at 2 am Saturday

By the time we leave the park and reach our hotel it could be close to 3 am

I sleep in to about 10 on Saturday
But if there is a meet on Saturday I will try to be there


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Lynne Saturday could work if it is in the afternoon
> 
> Ten of us are doing a private rip that gets over at 2 am Saturday
> 
> By the time we leave the park and reach our hotel it could be close to 3 am
> 
> I sleep in to about 10 on Saturday
> But if there is a meet on Saturday I will try to be there


I'm in for a meetup.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  It will be really nice to see ya again PC.  Little one or more in tow this time?  Your little one was so cute and I'm going to my brother in law's that live right by a sweet smelling town before I leave, so I will get some goodies for the little one, or if more than one. Sugar highs are always appreciated, I know.  LOL

Safe travel.  And yes, if we do meet up on Saturday, it will be late, as I'm probably not going to check in until after 3.  So, either dinner or whatever.  I'll text ya when I get into RPR that day.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  It will be really nice to see ya again PC.  Little one or more in tow this time?  Your little one was so cute and I'm going to my brother in law's that live right by a sweet smelling town before I leave, so I will get some goodies for the little one, or if more than one. Sugar highs are always appreciated, I know.  LOL
> 
> Safe travel.  And yes, if we do meet up on Saturday, it will be late, as I'm probably not going to check in until after 3.  So, either dinner or whatever.  I'll text ya when I get into RPR that day.


It might just be me but at the most it will be me and Nic again. So much going on right now...you know how that goes! Sugar him up all you want! He's spoiled as it is! Looking forward to seeing everyone. USO might be in trouble! lol Especially when the bluers arrive.


----------



## macraven

If our group from Friday all joins then someone needs to make a ressie

Bluers would be 3
Pcstang 2
Janet and Dave 2
Lynne 1
Mac 1

And anyone else that wants to join in will be warmly welcomed


----------



## macraven

Hey if I missed naming anyone it was an oversight

Just let Janet or who is doing the nose count you are joining in


Yea still sitting at doc office and getting concerned about the time crunch
Thought I was eating lunch out but still here


----------



## Marquibiri

Hope sons' doc appointment goes well mac! See ya soon! Assume keisha too, for Sunday?
You all have safe travels!!! Flying out in less than 48 hrs!

Let HoS / HHN / and booze take control now!! 

Cheers! 

Marqui


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I didn't have magic hands on my list to pack and they are still in their box hidden away in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do Sal's - by 7:30 it's not a good idea to be around one of my kids.  I have to feed them earlier.  And since I'm off-site, I can't swing by solo.  Have fun!  Eventually, I'll be super flexible!
> 
> It's past 3pm and I haven't started to pack.  I still need to clean up the house quite a bit too before we take off tomorrow morning.


Ouu magic hands you say? I could use one of those! 
Yes, I would hate to forget my magic bands! I customize them and always want to switch them out with my outfits. I'm getting quite the collection.
Happy packing! Hope you remember everything!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh poor Mac.  Guess you will have linner or dunch.  Hope son is done soon.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Hey if I missed naming anyone it was an oversight
> 
> Just let Janet or who is doing the nose count you are joining in
> 
> 
> Yea still sitting at doc office and getting concerned about the time crunch
> Thought I was eating lunch out but still here


Charge them by the hour!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> If our group from Friday all joins then someone needs to make a ressie
> 
> Bluers would be 3
> Pcstang 2
> Janet and Dave 2
> Lynne 1
> Mac 1
> 
> And anyone else that wants to join in will be warmly welcomed


I just booked us for the 7th at 3pm and I told them 11 people just to be safe.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a good thunderstorm this afternoon........so took advantage and had a snooze.......now raring to go.......

Kong was 15 minute wait this morning at 9.15am.........we did the full queue first and yep.........guess who got spooked by a scare actor.........

Thinking of heading for an outlet centre tonight and then Joe's Crab Shack and head back into Citywalk later for a cocktail and people watch at Margaritaville......will check the weather though. At the moment it's raining out of one window in the Club Lounge and sunny out of the next one........

Janet.......did you get something booked for Saturday night yet? My email refused to let me send any this afternoon......dodgy internet I think.......

In case I miss you before you leave Mac.......safe travels........


----------



## macraven

Mac is now leaving the doctor office
5:12


----------



## macraven

A schumi sighting !!!


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Hope sons' doc appointment goes well mac! See ya soon! Assume keisha too, for Sunday?
> You all have safe travels!!! Flying out in less than 48 hrs!
> 
> Let HoS / HHN / and booze take control now!!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marqui




Hey Marco !!


----------



## Bluer101

Everyone knows we go with the flow so any of my days I'm there count us in. 

As for Sunday, as long as we are home for some sleep before work Monday we are good.


----------



## Robo56

Heads up for everyone packing for Orlando. Storm came through today. It's beautiful this evening 74 and predicted to be about 70 to 73 in the evening.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> I just booked us for the 7th at 3pm and I told them 11 people just to be safe.




I hope you meant the 8th.  That is Saturday.  Thanks for making the ressie.

So ready to get away.


----------



## macraven

I am starting to pack !!
And it is before that 4 hour window


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Maybe we can make it the 8th, in the afternoon if all rather have that Saturday, instead of Sunday?
> 
> Sorry to miss ya on the 11th Keisha.  Of course I'll give a text as I'd like to say hello to ya on the 5th at Epcot.  As part of my package, I too have a reserved seat to see the Blues Traveler concert. So, I am sure we'll be able to cross paths some time that day.  As least I hope so.
> 
> Sharky, yeah, maybe the darkside meet would be better, but I can always give ya a buzz if I'm around those parks on 7 and 8.  On 7, I'm doing the opposite of you, but maybe when you go to Epcot in the PM, I might be able to say hello sometime.  Will let ya know closer.  And I will give you my cell via PM before I leave.
> 
> I rarely do the boards while on vacation.  I just don't like connecting to a free wifi, and don't like to surf much on my phone.
> 
> So, one more day down, I still have a ton of laundry to do, and errands to make sure all is fixed while I am away.  Thankfully, since DS is now a driver, if they need anything, he can drive to get it.  And now that he does drive, DD wants him to take her and friends places.  HeHe, now he knows that mom's taxi label was not lost when we gave him my old car.



We have the 6:45 pm show on the 5th.  I'm still looking for one of those standby chew spots haha.  I will rely upon u taking pictures to get my fix.

Yes,  it's great when the kids are mobile isn't it?



kohlby said:


> Thanks for the reminder - I didn't have magic hands on my list to pack and they are still in their box hidden away in the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do Sal's - by 7:30 it's not a good idea to be around one of my kids.  I have to feed them earlier.  And since I'm off-site, I can't swing by solo.  Have fun!  Eventually, I'll be super flexible!
> 
> It's past 3pm and I haven't started to pack.  I still need to clean up the house quite a bit too before we take off tomorrow morning.



I have forgotten mine at home, oh the shame to wear a grey MB haha



macraven said:


> Lynne Saturday could work if it is in the afternoon
> 
> Ten of us are doing a private rip that gets over at 2 am Saturday
> 
> By the time we leave the park and reach our hotel it could be close to 3 am
> 
> I sleep in to about 10 on Saturday
> But if there is a meet on Saturday I will try to be there



For I believe only the 2nd time, don't have to haul our sorry butts up and out of room by 11 am on Saturday

Woo, freakin' hoo!!!

Sat the 8th for dinner sounds good to me as in late-r?  7 or 8 pm maybe? It will be our only real park day (afternoon)



pcstang said:


> I just booked us for the 7th at 3pm and I told them 11 people just to be safe.



I'm almost insulted they shut down so many times hmmph lol.  You're a magic man it seems. Thank you, one less thing to worry about.



schumigirl said:


> Had a good thunderstorm this afternoon........so took advantage and had a snooze.......now raring to go.......
> 
> Kong was 15 minute wait this morning at 9.15am.........we did the full queue first and yep.........guess who got spooked by a scare actor.........
> 
> Thinking of heading for an outlet centre tonight and then Joe's Crab Shack and head back into Citywalk later for a cocktail and people watch at Margaritaville......will check the weather though. At the moment it's raining out of one window in the Club Lounge and sunny out of the next one........
> 
> Janet.......did you get something booked for Saturday night yet? My email refused to let me send any this afternoon......dodgy internet I think.......
> 
> In case I miss you before you leave Mac.......safe travels........



Cannot wait for Kong!  Surprised to see such short of a line in standby, which I hear is a goodie.

I stalked the Loews site all day.  Finally, caved and booked the Hilton DTD for the 1st.  We like it there (not too many rugrats so it's relatively quiet) and we've been lucky with upgrades there.  Best part is walking, literally, across the street into Earl of Sandwich & rest of DTD.



Bluer101 said:


> Everyone knows we go with the flow so any of my days I'm there count us in.
> 
> As for Sunday, as long as we are home for some sleep before work Monday we are good.



Seriously, you are one of the most agreeable peeps!  

Sunday we're shooting for the afternoon then?

Studios please for those staying HHN that night.



Lynne G said:


> I hope you meant the 8th.  That is Saturday.  Thanks for making the ressie.
> 
> So ready to get away.



Ok, go away lol jk

No, he meant, the 7th as per the RIP group.

We would still need a reservation for dinner on the 8th, whenever/wherever.  Whomever wants to take the lead, we're in - party of 2



macraven said:


> I am starting to pack !!
> And it is before that 4 hour window



Talk about producing under pressure, makes me nervous to think about it lol.  Did u get a response re our shirts BTW?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> If our group from Friday all joins then someone needs to make a ressie
> 
> Bluers would be 3
> Pcstang 2
> Janet and Dave 2
> Lynne 1
> Mac 1
> 
> And anyone else that wants to join in will be warmly welcomed



Ok that's 9 thus far, going, going...

Open table still has some availability for Hard Rock Cafe that night. Possibly we would need to snag 2 tables depending on the response we get?


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> I hope you meant the 8th.  That is Saturday.  Thanks for making the ressie.
> 
> So ready to get away.


No, this is for Friday. Where does everyone want to go Saturday?


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> No, this is for Friday. Where does everyone want to go Saturday?



Oh, won't be there Friday, but Saturday, yes.  Dinner would be my preference, Hard Rock sounds good as Keisha said.  

Otherwise Margaritaville, or Toothsome.  Guess let Keisha pick.  7 or  7:30 would work.  I know PC definitely is a late sleeper and I guess many will do the same after HHN the night before.


----------



## macraven

_9:45 and completely packed.
gee, i have never been packed this early before in my life.....


ok, M'ville on friday at ?
saturday at HRC at tbd_


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm slightly confused at this point.
Has the 9th meet up been moved to the 8th? or have we added another one in addition to?

The 11th I was just going to be at Sal's anyways and just sharing that anyone is welcome to drop by if they'd like to share company.


----------



## macraven

_just have some homies that won't be around on the 9th so doing an open meet to all also on the 8th.


10 of us are on a private tour for friday the 7th.
many will still be around on saturday the 8th

some will leave sunday and some will be staying so the 9th is still a meet up.


remind me of the place and time on the 9th.
i booked another tour 2 months back and my tour time is at 8:00 pm


i figure if it is only 2 or 3 there at the same time, do a meet up.....
you all have to eat sometime....


if i have it correctly lynne and i are planning on the 11th still.
i won't be eating at Sals but plan to come and see you and visit.

shoot me a pm on the time you will be there.
or post the time here so all can see it and join in._

_

_


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> We have the 6:45 pm show on the 5th.  I'm still looking for one of those standby chew spots haha.  I will rely upon u taking pictures to get my fix.
> 
> Yes,  it's great when the kids are mobile isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have forgotten mine at home, oh the shame to wear a grey MB haha
> 
> 
> 
> For I believe only the 2nd time, don't have to haul our sorry butts up and out of room by 11 am on Saturday
> 
> Woo, freakin' hoo!!!
> 
> Sat the 8th for dinner sounds good to me as in late-r?  7 or 8 pm maybe? It will be our only real park day (afternoon)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost insulted they shut down so many times hmmph lol.  You're a magic man it seems. Thank you, one less thing to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot wait for Kong!  Surprised to see such short of a line in standby, which I hear is a goodie.
> 
> I stalked the Loews site all day.  Finally, caved and booked the Hilton DTD for the 1st.  We like it there (not too many rugrats so it's relatively quiet) and we've been lucky with upgrades there.  Best part is walking, literally, across the street into Earl of Sandwich & rest of DTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you are one of the most agreeable peeps!
> 
> Sunday we're shooting for the afternoon then?
> 
> Studios please for those staying HHN that night.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, go away lol jk
> 
> No, he meant, the 7th as per the RIP group.
> 
> We would still need a reservation for dinner on the 8th, whenever/wherever.  Whomever wants to take the lead, we're in - party of 2
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about producing under pressure, makes me nervous to think about it lol.  Did u get a response re our shirts BTW?


The shame of grey magic bands have faded! They don't hand out ANY magic bands anymore so the grey doesn't mean you're a noob anymore. (Unless it's the gen 1 ones.....) lol! I was thinking about ordering one and then I was like no! No I can't. But really they don't hand them out anymore


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _just have some homies that won't be around on the 9th so doing an open meet to all also on the 8th.
> 
> 
> 10 of us are on a private tour for friday the 7th.
> many will still be around on saturday the 8th
> 
> some will leave sunday and some will be staying so the 9th is still a meet up.
> 
> 
> remind me of the place and time on the 9th.
> i booked another tour 2 months back and my tour time is at 8:00 pm
> 
> 
> i figure if it is only 2 or 3 there at the same time, do a meet up.....
> you all have to eat sometime....
> 
> 
> if i have it correctly lynne and i are planning on the 11th still.
> i won't be eating at Sals but plan to come and see you and visit.
> 
> shoot me a pm on the time you will be there.
> or post the time here so all can see it and join in._
> 
> _
> _


We've never set a time or place for the 9th as far as I know. I thought Janet was working on a list? Maybe?
As far as I knew it was going to be a dozen or so on the 9th, but not sure if others will transfer to the 8th and not come the 9th.

So this might be best. Raise your hand (or post the dates of the meetups all intend on attending.)

7th- private tour day. Ressie made for something(ask pc!)
8th- looking at dinner somewhere at city walk
9th- meet up mid day/afternoon somewhere between lunch and stay and scare time.
11th- I'll be at SALS.


I will only be around for the 9th and obviously the 11th considering I am the one who said I'll be there on the patio.


----------



## Lynne G

Hand raised for 8th, 9th and 11th.  Let me know where and when on those dates, and I will be happy to enjoy company with everyone I can meet during those meet up dates.


----------



## macraven

_i'll be at all 4 that are mentioned above.

tinyD, where do you want to do the meet up on the 9th?

you need to give me an idea as since you are a shorty, i might not spot you right away......


you decide and post here and text me so i know where to go on the 9th.


please do not say we meet at RRR.......
i do rides but not that one.

hey how about MIB area?_


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> Ouu magic hands you say? I could use one of those!
> Yes, I would hate to forget my magic bands! I customize them and always want to switch them out with my outfits. I'm getting quite the collection.
> Happy packing! Hope you remember everything!


That's a funny typo.  I DO need magic hands.  I haven't started packing but am taking a break from cleaning.  The debate is on.  It might motivate me to go pack out of the room with the tv.


----------



## macraven

_shoot....did i pack my magic bands....?_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i'll be at all 4 that are mentioned above.
> 
> tinyD, where do you want to do the meet up on the 9th?
> 
> you need to give me an idea as since you are a shorty, i might not spot you right away......
> 
> 
> you decide and post here and text me so i know where to go on the 9th.
> 
> 
> please do not say we meet at RRR.......
> i do rides but not that one.
> 
> hey how about MIB area?_


I'm honestly good with anywhere except RRR because it's so crowded! I love MIB and the area has a few less busy areas, shade(right? There's shade somewhere?) and snack places. Plus MIB is really cold if we want to do a group ride. 

Time now.... Time. Does anyone object with 2? If so please say if you prefer it later it earlier. I'll start some lists


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _i'll be at all 4 that are mentioned above.
> 
> tinyD, where do you want to do the meet up on the 9th?
> 
> you need to give me an idea as since you are a shorty, i might not spot you right away......
> 
> 
> you decide and post here and text me so i know where to go on the 9th.
> 
> 
> please do not say we meet at RRR.......
> i do rides but not that one.
> 
> hey how about MIB area?_


I've got your number. On my way in I'll text you the most up to date information. If you have any questions feel free to call or text me.


----------



## macraven

_sounds like a plan_


----------



## tinydancer09

Ignore that was testing something


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _9:45 and completely packed.
> gee, i have never been packed this early before in my life.....
> 
> 
> ok, M'ville on friday at ?
> saturday at HRC at tbd_


Friday at 3pm for 11 people in case a couple more join us wasting away in M'ville. Saw the site off 429,for the new Margaritaville resort, when we stayed at Champions Gate in June.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we had rain blow through, and left us with 99 percent humidity.  Downright muggy.  And, rain to hang around the next three or four days.  I hope I don't have to take off in the rain.  

So, happy Tuesday to ya all!  Have a great day, and bask in the sun.  (Not here though, we're seeing gray clouds today)


----------



## macraven

Hahaha yes it is Tuesday


I went thru hell once I released I was working with the wrong date


Lynne the weather you have today is training for Orlando weather


----------



## macraven

Robo
Here I am making plans on the 2 nd and need to know what time that morning are we meeting up!

Please do not say 7 am ........

My ride pick up is at 9 that morning so should be at the UO hotel 9:30

Carole I guess you won't be my welcoming committee this year since you changed hotels

I will miss that!


----------



## macraven

And when is Carole going to pencil me in on her calendar
She has been so busy this vacation 

Miss not seeing her as much as I did last year


----------



## keishashadow

tinydancer09 said:


> The shame of grey magic bands have faded! They don't hand out ANY magic bands anymore so the grey doesn't mean you're a noob anymore. (Unless it's the gen 1 ones.....) lol! I was thinking about ordering one and then I was like no! No I can't. But really they don't hand them out anymore



Those staying onsite who 'forget' to personalize theirs, get grey by default.  The resorts still hand them out to those who forgot to pack their shipped ones in basic grey.  



tinydancer09 said:


> We've never set a time or place for the 9th as far as I know. I thought Janet was working on a list? Maybe?
> As far as I knew it was going to be a dozen or so on the 9th, but not sure if others will transfer to the 8th and not come the 9th.
> 
> So this might be best. Raise your hand (or post the dates of the meetups all intend on attending.)
> 
> 7th- private tour day. Ressie made for something(ask pc!)
> 8th- looking at dinner somewhere at city walk
> 9th- meet up mid day/afternoon somewhere between lunch and stay and scare time.
> 11th- I'll be at SALS.
> 
> 
> I will only be around for the 9th and obviously the 11th considering I am the one who said I'll be there on the patio.



Party of two, ready to )

7th - ready & waiting!
8th - hoping no later than 7 - 8 pmish for us
9th - If I'm late rolling on in Sunday-9th, will text someone and catch up as long as group @ Studios.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robo
> Here I am making plans on the 2 nd and need to know what time that morning are we meeting up!
> 
> Please do not say 7 am ........



Morning Mac  

LOL... These eyes haven't seen 7 am since this vacation started. The girls have been keeping me out till 1 am. 

You get checked in and settled. Then give me a call and I will meet you at RPR lobby and buy you lunch at a place of your choosing.

We will induct you as a honorary sister into the family.

We went to Toothesome yesterday evening. Hour and 15 minute wait. 

Lynne if you are still thinking about stopping by on your way to Disney on the second give me a call.


----------



## Robo56

I think Squirlz had asked for drink list a bit ago. Here it is in case you didn't get it. We had peach smash and the Too chocolate stout. Was very good.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Friday at 3pm for 11 people in case a couple more join us wasting away in M'ville. Saw the site off 429,for the new Margaritaville resort, when we stayed at Champions Gate in June.


It's a giant mountain of sand saying "own your own piece of paradise" now. I mean giant. Didn't know Florida had hills. Nothing constructed though. We passed it on our way out and to target. Not sure how I feel about it. It's so giant it's sure to bring a lot of people to 429 and my target. No Bueno


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Those staying onsite who 'forget' to personalize theirs, get grey by default.  The resorts still hand them out to those who forgot to pack their shipped ones in basic grey.
> 
> 
> 
> Party of two, ready to )
> 
> 7th - ready & waiting!
> 8th - hoping no later than 7 - 8 pmish for us
> 9th - If I'm late rolling on in Sunday-9th, will text someone and catch up as long as group @ Studios.


Ah, the way I read I was thinking they just made you use the cards if you didn't do it these days. That's what they did to us APs that didn't know any better, but we weren't special and staying onsite


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac
> 
> LOL... These eyes haven't seen 7 am since this vacation started. The girls have been keeping me out till 1 am.
> 
> You get checked in and settled. Then give me a call and I will meet you at RPR lobby and buy you lunch at a place of your choosing.
> 
> We will induct you as a honorary sister into the family.
> 
> We went to Toothesome yesterday evening. Hour and 15 minute wait.
> 
> Lynne if you are still thinking about stopping by on your way to Disney on the second give me a call.



Don't forget, invitation still stands to say hi on the 2nd if you can swing it.  We expect to be in Studios by 3 pm dealing with GS re tix, etc. 

As I understand it they may be a few other posters there that afternoon.  

Carole - still rolling on over later for HHN that evening?  SF has us down for early arrival.  Now that we are coming in day early and staying elsewhere likely not there until after noon. 

Wish I could call on Sunday and be told if our room is ready, might try that morning.


----------



## marciemi

pcstang said:


> Friday at 3pm for 11 people in case a couple more join us wasting away in M'ville. Saw the site off 429,for the new Margaritaville resort, when we stayed at Champions Gate in June.



I'm up for meeting you folks on Friday at 3!  Let me know if there's room and I'll see you all at Margaritaville!  

Sat doesn't work for me but when TinyD confirms a place for Sun the 9th, Royce & I plan to be there too if that one still happens!  Looking forward to meeting many of you and seeing Mac tomorrow!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> I'm up for meeting you folks on Friday at 3!  Let me know if there's room and I'll see you all at Margaritaville!
> 
> Sat doesn't work for me but when TinyD confirms a place for Sun the 9th, Royce & I plan to be there too if that one still happens!  Looking forward to meeting many of you and seeing Mac tomorrow!



Haha just told TD I was going to text you re this!


----------



## tinydancer09

Here are the rough drafts of the lists.

Anyone is more than welcome to join. I'm only making lists because I'm a bit anal and of course if we're doing something such as eating or riding a ride we obviously want to make she we wait on those who plan on attending. If there is a question mark next to your name it's because I was unsure by the data I collected.. IE it's been a few days so I wasn't sure if you were still attending or if I had my info correct.

If any changes are made I will do my best to keep these as up to date as possible. All feel free to correct anything. If you will be attending but don't want everyone to know you can PM someone you "know" and let them know so that we can wait on you before we ride/eat. If you're not able to attend no worries. We understand the life of a theme park! If anyone wants this sent to their cell phone or needs an update closer to date please feel free to call or text me. Text is preferred. PM me for my cell number. I think I'm one of the last to head out so I will be combing the boards for most up to date information and am happy to research and help anyone out who may not have access to boards in the park.

I hope to meet as many of you as possible!

*October 2nd* for any homies who will be around that day and want to do a meet up. Let me know if I can help you keep track of anything.

*October 7th 
Dinner3PM Margaritaville/ Tour *
Reservations for 11people at 3PM and then some have a booked tour.
Mac (1)
PC (2)
Bluers (3)
Janet and Dave (keisha) (2)
Marcie and Royce


*October 8th 
Dinner HRC 8PM*
Reservation for 11
Mac (1)
Lynne (1)
PC (2)
Bluers (3)
Janet and Dave(Keisha) (2)
Sharky- maybe


*October 9th 
MIB, is 2 or 3 PM an okay time? *
Mac (1)
Lynne (1)
Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
PC (2)
Bluers
Janet and Dave(Keisha)
Marcie and Royce
Sharky- maybe


*October 11th 
Sal’s Patio, PBH ~7:30ish*
Nearby is also gelato, Starbucks, and there is a grab and go market inside Sals.
Mac (1)
Lynne (1)
Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
Sharky 
Marcie and Royce- maybe

If you would like to be added to the list or make changes please let me know.
If I need to change any information I will be happy to.
If you want to message me and say you might stop by you may and I will not add you to the public list.


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> I'm up for meeting you folks on Friday at 3!  Let me know if there's room and I'll see you all at Margaritaville!
> 
> Sat doesn't work for me but when TinyD confirms a place for Sun the 9th, Royce & I plan to be there too if that one still happens!  Looking forward to meeting many of you and seeing Mac tomorrow!


Of course! I think we are at 8 now. I made the reservation for 11. If we show up with more then that they will have to deal with it.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Here are the rough drafts of the lists.
> 
> Anyone is more than welcome to join. I'm only making lists because I'm a bit anal and of course if we're doing something such as eating or riding a ride we obviously want to make she we wait on those who plan on attending. If there is a question mark next to your name it's because I was unsure by the data I collected.. IE it's been a few days so I wasn't sure if you were still attending or if I had my info correct.
> 
> If any changes are made I will do my best to keep these as up to date as possible. All feel free to correct anything. If you will be attending but don't want everyone to know you can PM someone you "know" and let them know so that we can wait on you before we ride/eat. If you're not able to attend no worries. We understand the life of a theme park! If anyone wants this sent to their cell phone or needs an update closer to date please feel free to call or text me. Text is preferred. PM me for my cell number. I think I'm one of the last to head out so I will be combing the boards for most up to date information and am happy to research and help anyone out who may not have access to boards in the park.
> 
> I hope to meet as many of you as possible!
> 
> *October 2nd* for any homies who will be around that day and want to do a meet up. Let me know if I can help you keep track of anything.
> 
> *October 7th
> Dinner3PM Margaritaille/ Tour *
> Reservations for 11 at 3PM and then some have a booked tour.
> Mac (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluer? (3)
> Janet and Dave (keisha) (2)
> Marcie
> 
> 
> *October 8th
> Dinner HRC Time?*
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> PC? (2)
> Bluer? (3)
> Janet and Dave(Keisha) (2)
> 
> 
> *October 9th
> MIB, is 2 or 3 PM an okay time? *
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> PC? (2)
> Bluers?
> Janet and Dave(Keisha)
> 
> 
> *October 11th
> Sal’s Patio, PBH ~7:30ish*
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> Sharky- maybe
> 
> 
> If you would like to be added to the list or make changes please let me know.
> If I need to change any information I will be happy to.
> If you want to message me and say you might stop by you may and I will not add you to the public list.


I'm game for the 8th and 9th.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> It's a giant mountain of sand saying "own your own piece of paradise" now. I mean giant. Didn't know Florida had hills. Nothing constructed though. We passed it on our way out and to target. Not sure how I feel about it. It's so giant it's sure to bring a lot of people to 429 and my target. No Bueno


That's what it looked like at the end of June. They must be working on island time.


----------



## Lynne G

I'd say MIB around 2pm should be good.  Fun to do that game together.

I'd say 7pm for Hard Rock if Kiesha wants to reserve.

So ready.  Ugh, rain, heavy at times, to be for the next 4 days.  Supposedly the rain system is to be sitting over us. It's one way to end the week.  I hope it doesn't follow me.  To be clearer skies when I fly, so I am hoping not a bumpy flight.  Guess I'd better track down my luggage one of these days. 

Darn, should have brought a jacket.

Later.  And thanks for the list TinyD.

and a Woot!  for PC being game for 8 and 9.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> That's what it looked like at the end of June. They must be working on island time.


It's 5 o'clock somewhere. 



Lynne G said:


> I'd say MIB around 2pm should be good.  Fun to do that game together.
> 
> I'd say 7pm for Hard Rock if Kiesha wants to reserve.
> 
> So ready.  Ugh, rain, heavy at times, to be for the next 4 days.  Supposedly the rain system is to be sitting over us. It's one way to end the week.  I hope it doesn't follow me.  To be clearer skies when I fly, so I am hoping not a bumpy flight.  Guess I'd better track down my luggage one of these days.
> 
> Darn, should have brought a jacket.
> 
> Later.  And thanks for the list TinyD.
> 
> and a Woot!  for PC being game for 8 and 9.


There's supposed to be a cold front to come through end of this week here. Says it's supposed to get down to 58!!! I'm quite excited. However, down at the beach it's still supposed to be in the high 60s at night, and Orlando looks to only be flirting with the high 60s for as far as I can see for night lows.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Robo
> Here I am making plans on the 2 nd and need to know what time that morning are we meeting up!
> 
> Please do not say 7 am ........
> 
> My ride pick up is at 9 that morning so should be at the UO hotel 9:30
> 
> Carole I guess you won't be my welcoming committee this year since you changed hotels
> 
> I will miss that!



Yes it'll be odd staying our last 2 nights at Sapphire Falls........but couldn't turn down such a kind offer.........quite looking forward to it actually...........I may not be as sad leaving that hotel Monday morning now as I would be leaving RPR......... yeah right......there will still be tears........lol......

Robo.......are you staying at PBH your whole trip? I have a brain like a pea at the moment...........can't keep track of everyone..........is Vicki still here at CB? 



Quite cool last night at 78f.........everyone was laughing as I said I was cold.........lol......I like high 90's........but this morning was boiling hot again..........left the parks for late lunch after dancing with a minion and Gru....... then did the Orlando Eye again while it was still sunny..........now thunder is still around.......but looks to be clearing.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo.......are you staying at PBH your whole trip? I have a brain like a pea at the moment...........can't keep track of everyone..........is Vicki still here at CB?



Yes. I will be at PBH the whole trip. Checked in Monday. 

 I saw Vicky and her son, Andy and Mike at BOG for a quick hello Sunday evening. I can't remember when they are moving over to Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Don't forget, invitation still stands to say hi on the 2nd if you can swing it.  We expect to be in Studios by 3 pm dealing with GS re tix, etc.
> 
> As I understand it they may be a few other posters there that afternoon.
> 
> Carole - still rolling on over later for HHN that evening?  SF has us down for early arrival.  Now that we are coming in day early and staying elsewhere likely not there until after noon.
> 
> Wish I could call on Sunday and be told if our room is ready, might try that morning.



Yep, plan to be there around 2.30 all being well.......meeting a friend for brunch so, soon as we can get away we'll make our way over to hotel to change, then, Studios......I have your number and can check if you're already checked in........glad you have somewhere for the Saturday night now......



Robo56 said:


> Yes. I will be at PBH the whole trip. Checked in Monday.
> 
> I saw Vicky and her son, Andy and Mike at BOG for a quick hello Sunday evening. I can't remember when they are moving over to Disney.



Okaydok.........wasn't sure whether you were at Disney first........are you making it in Sunday for HHN?


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 197321
> View attachment 197323
> View attachment 197325
> I think Squirlz had asked for drink list a bit ago. Here it is in case you didn't get it. We had peach smash and the Too chocolate stout. Was very good.


Thanks!  Getting drunk there would be an expensive proposition.  We'll take the flasks.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - ok, had my wires crossed thought u would be over later.  Are u planning on staying inside the park for HHN?

TD - great job!  Please up date the dining plans to reflect the above info.


----------



## marciemi

Okay, so for the 9th are we planning on any kind of food or should we eat beforehand?  2pm (or possibly 3?) at MIB?  You can add me and Royce to that one TinyD.  I don't know what's going on the 11th (that's way too far out) but can possibly add me in as a maybe?  Definitely planning on the 7th though and hopefully the 9th if it happens and maybe the 11th?  Just a reminder if we're doing rides that I won't have EP like most of you staying onsite.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - ok, had my wires crossed thought u would be over later.  Are u planning on staying inside the park for HHN?
> .



Lol.......I know the feeling.......my wires are crossed most of the time 

Yes, we will do some HHN night with youse yinz , but probably not for long as we leave next morning and don't plan to pack till Sunday night.........and we're usually whooped by our last night.........burning the candle at both ends catches up with us........... Not as young as we used to be........apparently! Our old bones are groaning already.....

Need to have my last Michael fix........


----------



## keishashadow

TD - add to master list please

Saturday, October 8th @ 8 pm

Was able to grab seating for 11 by calling, no luck online

Marcie hadn't thought about lunch that day.  had figured 9th was between lunch & dinner time/that those not doing HHN might go forth to citiwalk but I'm sure it could be worked in if enough people are intestested.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Okaydok.........wasn't sure whether you were at Disney first........are you making it in Sunday for HHN?



We were at Disney Saturday and Sunday. Came over to Universal Monday. 

I am going to try and do Universal Sunday evening. 

We are sitting outside Margaritaville with a drink people watching.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Don't forget, invitation still stands to say hi on the 2nd if you can swing it. We expect to be in Studios by 3 pm dealing with GS re tix, etc.



Looking forward to saying hello Janet.


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz said:


> Thanks!  Getting drunk there would be an expensive proposition.  We'll take the flasks.



Drinks are strong. They are not at all stingy with the booze.


----------



## kohlby

We arrived!  We're staying at Floridays until Saturday.  I'm hoping we don't lose anything between staying at three different places.  It's really nice having the room to spread out until we switch hotels.

2nd - Thats our Epcot day.  We have an educational class there so we had to do that park.  My husband will be able to do that day with us since he doesn't start work until the next day.

7th - We will be in Universal that day.  Are y'all meeting inside Margaritaville before you go in or meeting outside?  its not likely that will work with my two younger kids but there's a chance I could walk on by and see if y'all were there. It depends how the day is going though so I don't want people waiting on me to come by and say hi.  (Two of my kids have some quirks so if all is going well inside the parks, then I don't want to stop what we are doing).  But if you see a petite woman with a winged foot tattoo (running symbol) on her shoulder with three kids, then ask her if she's  Kohlby.  I'll have on a maroonish tanktop.  And maybe a bright blue or pink hat that totally doesn't match, but it's what I have and I'm past the age of caring.

8th and 9th - we will be doing a waterpark, house hunting, maybe downtown Disney, etc.  So those days are out.

11th - not sure if we will be hanging out at our hotel all day or going to Universal that day.  Again, quirky kids means a meal is too challenging, but say hi if you see me in the parks.  I might not have a tank top that day so just ask every woman with three kids without a spouse with her there if she's me and maybe you'll make a whole bunch of friends!  By that point in our trip, you can also look for an adorable blond headed boy or girl having a meltdown.  The child will look about 8 years old in height.  (But will really be 7 or 10).


----------



## tinydancer09

keishashadow said:


> Carole - ok, had my wires crossed thought u would be over later.  Are u planning on staying inside the park for HHN?
> 
> TD - great job!  Please up date the dining plans to reflect the above info.


For the second or the HRC info? Just browsing on commercials right now and will actually sit down and update on a bit.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, so for the 9th are we planning on any kind of food or should we eat beforehand?  2pm (or possibly 3?) at MIB?  You can add me and Royce to that one TinyD.  I don't know what's going on the 11th (that's way too far out) but can possibly add me in as a maybe?  Definitely planning on the 7th though and hopefully the 9th if it happens and maybe the 11th?  Just a reminder if we're doing rides that I won't have EP like most of you staying onsite.


No food planned as of right now. Just around the MIB area. Probably somewhere with shade while we'll waiting for all to arrive. If all would like to add food we could plan an early dinner or late lunch after/before. I may or may not be able to join. I noticed someone said they couldn't join until afternoon (can't remember who) 
Was wanting to hear preferences before I set in stone 2 or 3. If all want food we could go fast food BLVD at 1, MIB around 2. Or if we just want to ride there are snack stalls around. 

Thought it might be fun to do the immigration tour after we all ride and get a "family" photo for any who want to participate. 

Kind of up dating but will sit down and make sure I catch it all in a bit.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, so for the 9th are we planning on any kind of food or should we eat beforehand?  2pm (or possibly 3?) at MIB?  You can add me and Royce to that one TinyD.  I don't know what's going on the 11th (that's way too far out) but can possibly add me in as a maybe?  Definitely planning on the 7th though and hopefully the 9th if it happens and maybe the 11th?  Just a reminder if we're doing rides that I won't have EP like most of you staying onsite.


Waiting in line will give us more time to chat  
MIB usually doesn't have much of a wait.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> We arrived!  We're staying at Floridays until Saturday.  I'm hoping we don't lose anything between staying at three different places.  It's really nice having the room to spread out until we switch hotels.
> 
> 2nd - Thats our Epcot day.  We have an educational class there so we had to do that park.  My husband will be able to do that day with us since he doesn't start work until the next day.
> 
> 7th - We will be in Universal that day.  Are y'all meeting inside Margaritaville before you go in or meeting outside?  its not likely that will work with my two younger kids but there's a chance I could walk on by and see if y'all were there. It depends how the day is going though so I don't want people waiting on me to come by and say hi.  (Two of my kids have some quirks so if all is going well inside the parks, then I don't want to stop what we are doing).  But if you see a petite woman with a winged foot tattoo (running symbol) on her shoulder with three kids, then ask her if she's  Kohlby.  I'll have on a maroonish tanktop.  And maybe a bright blue or pink hat that totally doesn't match, but it's what I have and I'm past the age of caring.
> 
> 8th and 9th - we will be doing a waterpark, house hunting, maybe downtown Disney, etc.  So those days are out.
> 
> 11th - not sure if we will be hanging out at our hotel all day or going to Universal that day.  Again, quirky kids means a meal is too challenging, but say hi if you see me in the parks.  I might not have a tank top that day so just ask every woman with three kids without a spouse with her there if she's me and maybe you'll make a whole bunch of friends!  By that point in our trip, you can also look for an adorable blond headed boy or girl having a meltdown.  The child will look about 8 years old in height.  (But will really be 7 or 10).


My sister and I call that melt down o'clock. There's usually one at lunch time and around fireworks/parade at Disney.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> We arrived!  We're staying at Floridays until Saturday.  I'm hoping we don't lose anything between staying at three different places.  It's really nice having the room to spread out until we switch hotels.
> 
> 2nd - Thats our Epcot day.  We have an educational class there so we had to do that park.  My husband will be able to do that day with us since he doesn't start work until the next day.
> 
> 7th - We will be in Universal that day.  Are y'all meeting inside Margaritaville before you go in or meeting outside?  its not likely that will work with my two younger kids but there's a chance I could walk on by and see if y'all were there. It depends how the day is going though so I don't want people waiting on me to come by and say hi.  (Two of my kids have some quirks so if all is going well inside the parks, then I don't want to stop what we are doing).  But if you see a petite woman with a winged foot tattoo (running symbol) on her shoulder with three kids, then ask her if she's  Kohlby.  I'll have on a maroonish tanktop.  And maybe a bright blue or pink hat that totally doesn't match, but it's what I have and I'm past the age of caring.
> 
> 8th and 9th - we will be doing a waterpark, house hunting, maybe downtown Disney, etc.  So those days are out.
> 
> 11th - not sure if we will be hanging out at our hotel all day or going to Universal that day.  Again, quirky kids means a meal is too challenging, but say hi if you see me in the parks.  I might not have a tank top that day so just ask every woman with three kids without a spouse with her there if she's me and maybe you'll make a whole bunch of friends!  By that point in our trip, you can also look for an adorable blond headed boy or girl having a meltdown.  The child will look about 8 years old in height.  (But will really be 7 or 10).


If the quirky kids want ice cream (gelato) after the parks feel free to stop by. That always helps melt downs right? 

Regardless if we have a homie kohl by sighting I hope you guys have a good relaxing, productive, and fun trip to o town!


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Here are the rough drafts of the lists.
> 
> Anyone is more than welcome to join. I'm only making lists because I'm a bit anal and of course if we're doing something such as eating or riding a ride we obviously want to make she we wait on those who plan on attending. If there is a question mark next to your name it's because I was unsure by the data I collected.. IE it's been a few days so I wasn't sure if you were still attending or if I had my info correct.
> 
> If any changes are made I will do my best to keep these as up to date as possible. All feel free to correct anything. If you will be attending but don't want everyone to know you can PM someone you "know" and let them know so that we can wait on you before we ride/eat. If you're not able to attend no worries. We understand the life of a theme park! If anyone wants this sent to their cell phone or needs an update closer to date please feel free to call or text me. Text is preferred. PM me for my cell number. I think I'm one of the last to head out so I will be combing the boards for most up to date information and am happy to research and help anyone out who may not have access to boards in the park.
> 
> I hope to meet as many of you as possible!
> 
> *October 2nd* for any homies who will be around that day and want to do a meet up. Let me know if I can help you keep track of anything.
> 
> *October 7th
> Dinner3PM Margaritaille/ Tour *
> Reservations for 11people at 3PM and then some have a booked tour.
> Mac (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluer? (3)
> Janet and Dave (keisha) (2)
> Marcie and Royce
> 
> 
> *October 8th
> Dinner HRC 8PM*
> Reservation for 11
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluer? (3)
> Janet and Dave(Keisha) (2)
> 
> 
> *October 9th
> MIB, is 2 or 3 PM an okay time? *
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluers?
> Janet and Dave(Keisha)
> Marcie and Royce
> 
> 
> *October 11th
> Sal’s Patio, PBH ~7:30ish*
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> Sharky- maybe
> Marcie and Royce- maybe
> 
> If you would like to be added to the list or make changes please let me know.
> If I need to change any information I will be happy to.
> If you want to message me and say you might stop by you may and I will not add you to the public list.



We are good for all those except the 11th.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> We are good for all those except the 11th.


Is either time okay on the 9th? I'm not sure how long your drive is to get home and get sleep before Monday work.


----------



## tinydancer09

Hoping mac made it to her location. Disney first right? 
Have a blast everyone in universal!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Maybe we can make it the 8th, in the afternoon if all rather have that Saturday, instead of Sunday?
> 
> Sorry to miss ya on the 11th Keisha.  Of course I'll give a text as I'd like to say hello to ya on the 5th at Epcot.  As part of my package, I too have a reserved seat to see the Blues Traveler concert. So, I am sure we'll be able to cross paths some time that day.  As least I hope so.
> 
> Sharky, yeah, maybe the darkside meet would be better, but I can always give ya a buzz if I'm around those parks on 7 and 8.  On 7, I'm doing the opposite of you, but maybe when you go to Epcot in the PM, I might be able to say hello sometime.  Will let ya know closer.  And I will give you my cell via PM before I leave.
> 
> I rarely do the boards while on vacation.  I just don't like connecting to a free wifi, and don't like to surf much on my phone.
> 
> So, one more day down, I still have a ton of laundry to do, and errands to make sure all is fixed while I am away.  Thankfully, since DS is now a driver, if they need anything, he can drive to get it.  And now that he does drive, DD wants him to take her and friends places.  HeHe, now he knows that mom's taxi label was not lost when we gave him my old car.


PM me (I can never find the pm button) and we'll swap numbers


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Here are the rough drafts of the lists.
> 
> Anyone is more than welcome to join. I'm only making lists because I'm a bit anal and of course if we're doing something such as eating or riding a ride we obviously want to make she we wait on those who plan on attending. If there is a question mark next to your name it's because I was unsure by the data I collected.. IE it's been a few days so I wasn't sure if you were still attending or if I had my info correct.
> 
> If any changes are made I will do my best to keep these as up to date as possible. All feel free to correct anything. If you will be attending but don't want everyone to know you can PM someone you "know" and let them know so that we can wait on you before we ride/eat. If you're not able to attend no worries. We understand the life of a theme park! If anyone wants this sent to their cell phone or needs an update closer to date please feel free to call or text me. Text is preferred. PM me for my cell number. I think I'm one of the last to head out so I will be combing the boards for most up to date information and am happy to research and help anyone out who may not have access to boards in the park.
> 
> I hope to meet as many of you as possible!
> 
> *October 2nd* for any homies who will be around that day and want to do a meet up. Let me know if I can help you keep track of anything.
> 
> *October 7th
> Dinner3PM Margaritaville/ Tour *
> Reservations for 11people at 3PM and then some have a booked tour.
> Mac (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluers (3)
> Janet and Dave (keisha) (2)
> Marcie and Royce
> 
> 
> *October 8th
> Dinner HRC 8PM*
> Reservation for 11
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluers (3)
> Janet and Dave(Keisha) (2)
> 
> 
> *October 9th
> MIB, is 2 or 3 PM an okay time? *
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> PC (2)
> Bluers
> Janet and Dave(Keisha)
> Marcie and Royce
> 
> 
> *October 11th
> Sal’s Patio, PBH ~7:30ish*
> Nearby is also gelato, Starbucks, and there is a grab and go market inside Sals.
> Mac (1)
> Lynne (1)
> Terri(Tinydancer) (1)
> Sharky- maybe
> Marcie and Royce- maybe
> 
> If you would like to be added to the list or make changes please let me know.
> If I need to change any information I will be happy to.
> If you want to message me and say you might stop by you may and I will not add you to the public list.


I am certain we can do Sale, and fairly certain the 8&9th we are flexible(ish) too. Did we exchange numbers? I think we did.


----------



## Marquibiri

Mac!
Tell us, all good?? Settled in nice and cozy?

Flight leaves in 11 hours, lands around 4:30 pm.. decided to head straight to IoA and try to get Kong done before park closes at 7 (then won't have to worry about that queue during the weekend). Then drive down to Tampa.

We all settled for the 2nd? Finnegan's? Rick and Dora joining us! Any1 else?

Cheers! 

Marqui


----------



## macraven

Am I situated 


What a joke 


Bad start but at a bit after 11 last night was on mun3rd room at Disney 


I'll share the story when we meet up

Finally asleep at 1:00 this morning (Wednesday) and UO at 5:00 am to take my ugly monthly pill 

Finishe coffee and getting ready to hit Epcot

Meeting Marcie around 2:30 today at mk

Back later to chat here which will be on Mac time


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that does not sound good on the room, Mac.  Sorry you had a hard time finding an acceptable one.  Enjoy Epcot and meeting with Marcie.

Yep, Sharky, I'll send you a PM shortly.  It would be nice to say hello to you and family.

And, since the sun is making a short appearance before the hanging around thunderstorms and heavy rain periods, it's Wednesday.  You know what that means:  Keisha needs a camel.











 - only that I need a large cup of tea.  Another cool morning.  Have a great Wednesday all!


----------



## Bluer101

tinydancer09 said:


> Is either time okay on the 9th? I'm not sure how long your drive is to get home and get sleep before Monday work.



Yes, as of now no problem. Our drive is only 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Am I situated
> 
> 
> What a joke
> 
> 
> Bad start but at a bit after 11 last night was on mun3rd room at Disney
> 
> 
> I'll share the story when we meet up
> 
> Finally asleep at 1:00 this morning (Wednesday) and UO at 5:00 am to take my ugly monthly pill
> 
> Finishe coffee and getting ready to hit Epcot
> 
> Meeting Marcie around 2:30 today at mk
> 
> Back later to chat here which will be on Mac time



Have fun at the dark side.


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> No food planned as of right now. Just around the MIB area. Probably somewhere with shade while we'll waiting for all to arrive. If all would like to add food we could plan an early dinner or late lunch after/before. I may or may not be able to join. I noticed someone said they couldn't join until afternoon (can't remember who)
> Was wanting to hear preferences before I set in stone 2 or 3. If all want food we could go fast food BLVD at 1, MIB around 2. Or if we just want to ride there are snack stalls around.
> 
> Thought it might be fun to do the immigration tour after we all ride and get a "family" photo for any who want to participate.
> 
> Kind of up dating but will sit down and make sure I catch it all in a bit.


Okay, I'd just thought the original discussions were about either Finnigans (sp?) or Simpsons food court or somewhere.  I'm up with meeting and socializing if anyone else wants to be there earlier  or DH & I can get food before we get there.  We'll most likely be the ones in the Packers garb.  (And him in the Mickey cheesehead probably!).  Easy to find.


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> If the quirky kids want ice cream (gelato) after the parks feel free to stop by. That always helps melt downs right?
> 
> Regardless if we have a homie kohl by sighting I hope you guys have a good relaxing, productive, and fun trip to o town!


Thanks!  One has OCD and an anxiety disorder and some food issues as a part of that.  Things are going MUCH better these days but she won't eat anything she doesn't think is healthy.  So, ice cream won't work with her.  It will work with the 7 year old however.  But, by the end of the day, his sensory issues are often more of a struggle.  So, you see what I'm working with.  THeir quirks have never stopped us from doing theme parks.  We just need to be more careful with meal times and sensory overload than most people. (And ignore the dirty looks and comments that we will get at some point during our trip when one is struggling).


----------



## macraven

Please no cheesehead 
And you know I do not love the packers .......

We can talk about anything than sports that night

Weather is always a great subject and next in line is food


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Looking forward to saying hello Janet.



Yes, me too!



tinydancer09 said:


> No food planned as of right now. Just around the MIB area. Probably somewhere with shade while we'll waiting for all to arrive. If all would like to add food we could plan an early dinner or late lunch after/before. I may or may not be able to join. I noticed someone said they couldn't join until afternoon (can't remember who)
> Was wanting to hear preferences before I set in stone 2 or 3. If all want food we could go fast food BLVD at 1, MIB around 2. Or if we just want to ride there are snack stalls around.
> 
> Thought it might be fun to do the immigration tour after we all ride and get a "family" photo for any who want to participate.
> 
> Kind of up dating but will sit down and make sure I catch it all in a bit.



Good idea re the tour, if it's available.  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh that does not sound good on the room, Mac.  Sorry you had a hard time finding an acceptable one.  Enjoy Epcot and meeting with Marcie.
> 
> Yep, Sharky, I'll send you a PM shortly.  It would be nice to say hello to you and family.
> 
> And, since the sun is making a short appearance before the hanging around thunderstorms and heavy rain periods, it's Wednesday.  You know what that means:  Keisha needs a camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - only that I need a large cup of tea.  Another cool morning.  Have a great Wednesday all!



Every body could do with a good camel & cuppa tea...hmmm camel tea? Lol



macraven said:


> Please no cheesehead
> And you know I do not love the packers .......
> 
> We can talk about anything than sports that night
> 
> Weather is always a great subject and next in line is food



Sounds like a wild & wooly start to the trip.  Might as well get all the drama out of the way upfront.

Guess I better take the steelers gear out of packing bin lol

May give the mr a out on the 9th and suggest he hold down the fort to watch the game.  He's good with missing one, two may bring out the evil eye lol.  Wonder what game finnegans will have on that day?  The sports joint in citiwalk may work OT.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I know the feeling.......my wires are crossed most of the time
> 
> Yes, we will do some HHN night with youse yinz , but probably not for long as we leave next morning and don't plan to pack till Sunday night.........and we're usually whooped by our last night.........burning the candle at both ends catches up with us........... Not as young as we used to be........apparently! Our old bones are groaning already.....
> 
> Need to have my last Michael fix........


What's the word on Doom. It was closed when we were there in early august and appears to still be closed. Any word as to what's up?


----------



## tink1957

At the Trader Sam's tour now....awesome! Yes! We have the haunted mansion mug!  Not available till next month


----------



## Lynne G

That mug is so cute Tink.  I may have to stop by there next week.  I heard if you want some of the mugs, you have to order the alcohol with it.  I'm sure I could get someone to drink it for me, and I take the mug.  






 have a cup of tea for ya Keisha.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> What's the word on Doom. It was closed when we were there in early august and appears to still be closed. Any word as to what's up?



Seen it go twice today with people on it.........around an hour and a half apart, once when we were heading out of RPR and just seen it go again as we got back to our room.

Not sure what the "official" line they are putting out is though...........


----------



## schumigirl

Cloud just come in and breeze building.........so we back in room after doing some shopping........new camera for me and some bath and body, Yankee Candle and Lindt stuff.........haven't done much shopping this trip........haven't done much of anything!!!

So relaxing...........


----------



## marciemi

Hi from the MK:


----------



## keishashadow

So, two hot chicks walk into the Magic Kingdom...




tink1957 said:


> At the Trader Sam's tour now....awesome!View attachment 197593 View attachment 197594Yes! We have the haunted mansion mug!  Not available till next month


I
Am
So
Jellie

So cool, just saw it today on FB.  Didn't know they shipped over from DL.  Afraid to ask how much, figure there's a special drinkie in it.

Maybe we'll get it 'free' for our Trader Sam's F&W event? Ha, they don't use the f word in Disney.

Having funs?  I saw you on Andy's FB album.



Lynne G said:


> That mug is so cute Tink.  I may have to stop by there next week.  I heard if you want some of the mugs, you have to order the alcohol with it.  I'm sure I could get someone to drink it for me, and I take the mug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a cup of tea for ya Keisha.  LOL



Seriously, that is ridiculously funny!!!



schumigirl said:


> Cloud just come in and breeze building.........so we back in room after doing some shopping........new camera for me and some bath and body, Yankee Candle and Lindt stuff.........haven't done much shopping this trip........haven't done much of anything!!!
> 
> So relaxing...........



Oooh, what scent?  We do the boonies (bride/groom skeletons), no scratch that, my DH does.  I try to have him be selective as they are so big.  

What camera did you select?  Happy with it so far?  Not sure what ones will make the trip. The idea of lugging the 'good' one is daunting, so heavy even if we just bring the multi-purpose lens. Hmmm


----------



## macraven

And if you really look, see what lanyard I wore for the picture


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> And if you really look, see what lanyard I wore for the picture



The right one!


----------



## macraven

Ding ding ding 



Think we have a winner...


----------



## macraven

Homies, in a past year, Bluer made car decals of UO 

I brought the last 3 that he gave me to give out

I will bring those to the meets to give out

Pm me if you want to claim one of them now


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> I am certain we can do Sale, and fairly certain the 8&9th we are flexible(ish) too. Did we exchange numbers? I think we did.


Yes ma'am we did. It's in your PM's... though that might not help if you can't find the button Let me know if you can't find it and I'll shoot you a text.


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Okay, I'd just thought the original discussions were about either Finnigans (sp?) or Simpsons food court or somewhere.  I'm up with meeting and socializing if anyone else wants to be there earlier  or DH & I can get food before we get there.  We'll most likely be the ones in the Packers garb.  (And him in the Mickey cheesehead probably!).  Easy to find.


Original discussions were that of food, but then nothing ever came of that so someone suggested MIB and I ran with it. I'm going to be meeting with my friend that AM when I arrive, but sure if I can slip away for a meal or not and not sure if she'll want to join. I personally can only plan for one event that day (and hour or so) so don't count on me for food before. However, if anyone else is up for it I can start a list.. I'm good at lists. 



kohlby said:


> Thanks!  One has OCD and an anxiety disorder and some food issues as a part of that.  Things are going MUCH better these days but she won't eat anything she doesn't think is healthy.  So, ice cream won't work with her.  It will work with the 7 year old however.  But, by the end of the day, his sensory issues are often more of a struggle.  So, you see what I'm working with.  THeir quirks have never stopped us from doing theme parks.  We just need to be more careful with meal times and sensory overload than most people. (And ignore the dirty looks and comments that we will get at some point during our trip when one is struggling).


Oh goodness! Yes, I understand that. People (my friends and family) also give me looks sometimes. My sister mostly... I have to pack my trunk when I go on vacation. I otherwise there's something about it.. idk. It's a safety thing. I also have to have everything that can possibly fit in the trunk rather than the cab of the car. I've seen too many wrecks and too many things become projectile objects. I also can't do certain food textures, smells, or tastes. I also have a thing about germs, but at the same time I'm not a germaphone. It makes NO sense, not even to me! I also hate feet and socks. I opened the drier once and I kid you not it was a load full of socks. I needed to do laundry desperately. It was not a happy night for me.... I'm usually okay if they're mine and they're mixed in with my laundry. But an entire load of someone elses?! ugh.... So, dont worry. I get it! 
I could take some tips from your daughter. I'm nearly the opposite. 



schumigirl said:


> Seen it go twice today with people on it.........around an hour and a half apart, once when we were heading out of RPR and just seen it go again as we got back to our room.
> 
> Not sure what the "official" line they are putting out is though...........


That's exciting! It's one of my favorites and I was sad that I didn't realize it was going to be down for my birthday. 




marciemi said:


> Hi from the MK:View attachment 197651


Wooo! 
Have fun! It's much cooler up in GA today.


----------



## tinydancer09

http://disboards.com/threads/something-about-nothing-12.3440181/page-417

Here's the link to the page with the lists on it.
If anyone sees anything I have not done, needs correcting, or you would like to change let me know and I'll be happy to edit it.

Just as a refresher, anyone is welcome to join even if you're not on the list. I just like lists... And it will help us get a head count if we need a table or to know if we're waiting on anyone to ride.


----------



## schumigirl

Tiny...........they seem to be testing Doom tonight, heard it firing up from the pool tonight a few times.....hoping we can ride before we leave......met a couple of guys in Club Lounge tonight who had ridden it today as a test......

Janet, bought A Thousand Wishes.....one of my favourites, Glitter and pearls, warm vanilla sugar and marshmallow pumpkin latte..........got a few hand sanitisers too....we keep them in the car usually.........



Lazy night tonight........dinner at The Islands then couple of hours in the pool..............such a relaxing time.......


----------



## macraven

How effective is Tylenol 650 mg?
For pain relief?

Having a serious reaction now from a medication I took yesterday morning


----------



## tinydancer09

The only thing I use Tylenol for is head pain and fever. Or inermittently with NSAIDS if I'm takening them frequently to protect my stomach. Shouldn't be taken with alcohol. 

I personally have never had much luck with them outside of that. I rely on NSAIDs mostly. They can be harsh on the tummy but okay on the liver.


That's all I know as a BA in business and 26 years on the planet. Take advice at own risk


----------



## macraven

I started this new med June
It is a one dose every month
I have an issue with the para thyroid gland which has caused me to have a dangerous high calcium level

But can't take NSAID while taking my med
I read a lot that NSAID is one of the best things to take for pain
Wish I could take them 

Thanks for trying to help me figure this out TinyD
Much appreciated


----------



## Marquibiri

Hope you feel better mac! I myself just barely made it out on time of a bad bad cold with fever and sore throat for this trip. I was bedridden for a whole week till last Sunday.

Yours is something else, I just hopr it doesn't act up all your trip.

Here I am, nearly 1am, lying awake in my Tampa hotel, eagerly waiting for tomorrow and Howl-o-Scream.
I arrived at MCO at 4ish pm today and headed straight to Universal Studios (instead of shopping ) and arrived an hour before park closure. Went straight for Kong and it had a 5 minute wait!!!! This was around 6:20pm... Then did Forbidden Journey (no wait), and then went to Walmart. The drive to Tampa was a bit tiresome since there was traffic jam near by exit 44 due to some repairs or something and trip took an extra 30 minutes...
Now safe and sound, about to sleep and meet up the homies tomorrow in Busch Gardens!

Cheers all! 

Marquibiri


----------



## backformore

macraven said:


> How effective is Tylenol 650 mg?
> For pain relief?
> 
> Having a serious reaction now from a medication I took yesterday morning


Tylenol is the only thing I can take for pain since I had a bad allergic reaction to naproxen, then to ibuprofen, both NSAIDs.    NSAIDs are better for inflammation and swelling along with pain, but 2 extra-strength Tylenol can be pretty effective for pain.  Tylenol with codeine works better, but it's prescription only, and codeine can cause  digestive problems.

Sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Yes ma'am we did. It's in your PM's... though that might not help if you can't find the button Let me know if you can't find it and I'll shoot you a text.


I actually had you in my phone 

Lawds it's been a long week already!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Homies, in a past year, Bluer made car decals of UO
> 
> I brought the last 3 that he gave me to give out
> 
> I will bring those to the meets to give out
> 
> Pm me if you want to claim one of them now


Car decals?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> How effective is Tylenol 650 mg?
> For pain relief?
> 
> Having a serious reaction now from a medication I took yesterday morning



What kind of pain?


----------



## pcstang

SharkyGoddess said:


> Car decals?[/QUOTE


----------



## Lynne G

Throwback Thursday for sure.  Was doing some major house cleaning.  Papers from the 80's and 90's kept.  Shredder has had a workout lately.  What we were thinking?  Man have the years past.  

So, from a very wet and windy morning, hello all you homies on this last Wednesday of September, and the first one in the fall.  Sweater on and I'm still cold.  Time for tea.  And here's a funny for ya:






ok, another funny:






  HeHe, I'm dog lover ya know.  Potty humor.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Homies, in a past year, Bluer made car decals of UO
> 
> I brought the last 3 that he gave me to give out
> 
> I will bring those to the meets to give out
> 
> Pm me if you want to claim one of them now






I believe I have one more package of them so if I find it I will bring them.


----------



## marciemi

Lol.  Who wants an action shot of Mac and Marcie?  I swear, I don't have a single pic from this ride in which I don't look drugged.    And Mac is like "Look at the camera darn it!"


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Lol.  Who wants an action shot of Mac and Marcie?  I swear, I don't have a single pic from this ride in which I don't look drugged.    And Mac is like "Look at the camera darn it!"
> 
> View attachment 197718


Is Mac pointing out the high point target areas? Lol


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Lol.  Who wants an action shot of Mac and Marcie?  I swear, I don't have a single pic from this ride in which I don't look drugged.    And Mac is like "Look at the camera darn it!"
> 
> View attachment 197718



That picture is too funny.


----------



## kohlby

Mac - hope you feel better.  Tylenol doesn't do a thing for me so I stick to ibuprofen.

We did AK and DHS today.  Toy story had a 50 minute stand-by line when we went in with our fastpasses.  It was only 20 minutes when we came out so we did it again.  It was 40 minutes when we came out the next time.  I've NEVER seen toy story ever have a 20 minute wait, so that was cool.  Off to Downtown Disney tomorrow.  Have to do our usual Earl of Sandwich and Ghiredelli stops.  We're also planning on Disney Quest if they're still open.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I started this new med June
> It is a one dose every month
> I have an issue with the para thyroid gland which has caused me to have a dangerous high calcium level
> 
> But can't take NSAID while taking my med
> I read a lot that NSAID is one of the best things to take for pain
> Wish I could take them
> 
> Thanks for trying to help me figure this out TinyD
> Much appreciated


Well I guess that's your only option then! I hope it works and makes you feel a bit better.

Oh, and I hear believing something works is the first step in it actually working. Try that! And be careful with drinks while taking Tylenol. Don't want to put too much stress on your liver.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Is Mac pointing out the high point target areas? Lol




No....

Mac was pointing out her very high score and whooped Marcie 

Notice Marcie was looking stunned and trying to ignore Mac

Lol


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Mac - hope you feel better.  Tylenol doesn't do a thing for me so I stick to ibuprofen.
> 
> We did AK and DHS today.  Toy story had a 50 minute stand-by line when we went in with our fastpasses.  It was only 20 minutes when we came out so we did it again.  It was 40 minutes when we came out the next time.  I've NEVER seen toy story ever have a 20 minute wait, so that was cool.  Off to Downtown Disney tomorrow.  Have to do our usual Earl of Sandwich and Ghiredelli stops.  We're also planning on Disney Quest if they're still open.


Did you get much rain in the parks today?

I hit mk and Epcot
Had some rain briefly

Had a lot of rain at mk yesterday when I was with Marcie
We had fp for splash mt and gave up as it would have been over 30 minutes for it to restart as long as no more storms came in

You did great on the toy story ride without a bad wait on the repeat ride

Who had the highest school on that ride


Hmmm, think I will challenge Marcie on that ride

Hope to meet up with you and the kiddos at UO


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Well I guess that's your only option then! I hope it works and makes you feel a bit better.
> 
> Oh, and I hear believing something works is the first step in it actually working. Try that! And be careful with drinks while taking Tylenol. Don't want to put too much stress on your liver.


Sure thing


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I hear you TinyD
> I never mix meds with booze


Sorry. I always tell people that regardless of age or knowledge. I've had too many wonderful people not realize the risks. It's so easy to forget.

I'm sorry for your pain and not being home for your son! Well wishes your way! I hope whatever it is passes and you'll be able to enjoy your vacay.


----------



## macraven

It is morning time
Almost
The weekend
Yaaaaa


----------



## macraven

I know it is hard for you to believe I got up before the son today

And I did not get coffee until the food court opened!

Have to laugh that was not sure I could type without having coffee first

Let your weekends soon begin


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.  Chasing the kids to get to school.  Rain and more rain.  Cool 60 too.  Doing errands and rounding up the laundry.  Sunday will come before I know it.  SW sent two emails so far, getting closer.

Enjoy your Friday homies!


----------



## macraven

You will be here soon homie!!


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Did you get much rain in the parks today?
> 
> I hit mk and Epcot
> Had some rain briefly
> 
> Had a lot of rain at mk yesterday when I was with Marcie
> We had fp for splash mt and gave up as it would have been over 30 minutes for it to restart as long as no more storms came in
> 
> You did great on the toy story ride without a bad wait on the repeat ride
> 
> Who had the highest school on that ride
> 
> 
> Hmmm, think I will challenge Marcie on that ride
> 
> Hope to meet up with you and the kiddos at UO



I *think* it poured very briefly.  I saw a dark cloud and the 7 year old was screaming about the rain and refusing to go on Muppets so I was a bit focused on that.  I got him to go on Muppets and the ground was very wet when we came out and the rain was done.

I beat the 7 year old when it was just the two of us.  When it was the whole family, the 13 year old won.  The 13 year old has had a lot more video game practice than me.  I beat my husband though, so that was good.  He always beats me on MIB so beating him on TSM was a great victory.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> How effective is Tylenol 650 mg?
> For pain relief?
> 
> Having a serious reaction now from a medication I took yesterday morning



Well hell u didn't share that yesterday. prob couldn't get word in edgewise as I whined. lol. Forgot to ask about how that bitter pill went down. Better? 

Best wishes for ur son today!!!

Made mistake of calling Drs office in am for rx. Spent total of 8 hours via combo of ER, tests, Drs office and more tests.  Lotta hoops for handful of pills lol. Now I should be armed and dangerous for trip

Re decal - bluers sticker. Hmm thought I had but don't see it on my fridge. Put me down please if any left. 

So, today I guess I better finish packing probably s good idea to pare down my wdw adrs ahem. 

 Promised Jr. I'd make a turkey dinner so he could pick at it for few days...at this point it will be just the basics but with cool ting in the air a perfect meal. 

Have a good weekend all


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Well hell u didn't share that yesterday. prob couldn't get word in edgewise as I whined. lol. Forgot to ask about how that bitter pill went down. Better?
> 
> Best wishes for ur son today!!!
> 
> Made mistake of calling Drs office in am for rx. Spent total of 8 hours via combo of ER, tests, Drs office and more tests.  Lotta hoops for handful of pills lol. Now I should be armed and dangerous for trip
> 
> Re decal - bluers sticker. Hmm thought I had but don't see it on my fridge. Put me down please if any left.
> 
> So, today I guess I better finish packing probably s good idea to pare down my wdw adrs ahem.
> 
> Promised Jr. I'd make a turkey dinner so he could pick at it for few days...at this point it will be just the basics but with cool ting in the air a perfect meal.
> 
> Have a good weekend all


What a trooper our Keisha is
Spending her free time in the hospital ER
When we talked I was more concerned about you not my stuff

You only have one more day until you hit the darkside

Once you are back home, you will better!


----------



## Bluer101

Keeping an eye on hurricane Matthew down here.


----------



## macraven

One decal claimed for

Has someone else asked me to hold them one. Exudes Keisha?
Give me a heads up if you did

Bluer have not watched weather yet while here

When will Matthew hit


----------



## Bluer101

Looks like Wednesday Thursday and possible Friday next week. I hope it stays east of Florida. This could be a real issue for me.


----------



## macraven

Uh oh


----------



## pcstang

Hope Matthew follows the predicted path and stays away from Florida. Damn sure don't want it to get into the gulf either.


----------



## macraven

Anyone in the park when the power outage happened this morning ?
Just read about it online feed


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Hope Matthew follows the predicted path and stays away from Florida. Damn sure don't want it to get into the gulf either.


That would be the worst case IMO. 

Was anyone affected by the USF power outage?


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Hope Matthew follows the predicted path and stays away from Florida. Damn sure don't want it to get into the gulf either.


We're flying to Key West Tuesday.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Anyone in the park when the power outage happened this morning ?
> Just read about it online feed


Haha you beat me to it!


----------



## tink1957

We're back home and enjoying the cooler weather here.  It was alot hotter and more humid than our previous trips this time of year.  We were lucky that it only rained a few times and it only effected our Epcot day since we had limited time there for Food & Wine. 

It was nice meeting up with Robbie and Mike for HHN and a wonderful day at the motherland.  We had a blast at MNSSHP even though it was super crowded and it was great to meet up with Robo for a brief time at BOG.  Sorry we missed mac and Carole this trip but there's always next year.  We both kind of hit a wall on our Epcot day and were done in before Illuminations in spite of plans to stay until 11 pm...we made it till 7:30 then went back to Pop and crashed.  Trader Sam's was the perfect way to end our trip and worth every penny we spent.

Hope all who are there now stay out of Matthew's way and have a blast at HHN...I miss it already


----------



## Bluer101

Squirlz said:


> We're flying to Key West Tuesday.



Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lynne G

I will cross my fingers and toes that Matthew stays far away from Florida.  Out to sea way off the coast will say a prayer for.  Stay safe all.  We have rain and more rain and still in the 50's. Cool and most likely will be raining when I leave.  I am taking my sunglasses!  It better be sunny while I am there.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> One decal claimed for
> 
> Has someone else asked me to hold them one. Exudes Keisha?
> Give me a heads up if you did
> 
> Bluer have not watched weather yet while here
> 
> When will Matthew hit


Since I'm upgrading to AP, I would like one if you have any left


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I was about to ask if anyone was affected by the power outage too... anybody?

I hope everyone is enjoying their park time! We'll be there soon!!!


----------



## macraven

Sharky has second dibs
Janet first

One more decal left by Buer inc


----------



## tink1957

I would like one but you would have to mail it to me...I would gladly pay postage


----------



## Bluer101

I will look this weekend as I'm positive I have another package of stickers.


----------



## Robo56

Not affected by power outage at UO today. This was a pool day with cocktails.

RIP tour was awesome. My niece was in Heaven.

We closed down Diagon Alley at 1 am. This was my nieces first trip to Diagon Alley and it was so much fun showing it to her and it was basically empty.

We had Knockturn Alley to our selves. She kept commenting on how nice all the TM's are. 

Hope all the crew has a cooler tour next weekend. It was pretty hot and humid last night, but none the less a awesome night.

A special thanks to Mac for all the great advice which made our tour very special. You are awesome


----------



## macraven

Happy the rip tour was a winner for you 

It is a fantastic way to do Hhn and see all the houses, zones and Bill/Ted show


----------



## macraven

Standing in another line
Have some fp but at WS now

The Lounge has a wait
Been in line for 15 minutes now

Only allowing peeps in when some leave the lounge


----------



## macraven

Dang raining now
And umbrella in room


----------



## macraven

Dang raining now
And umbrella in room


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Not affected by pier outage at UO today. This was a pool day with cocktails.
> 
> RIP tour was awesome. My niece was in Heaven.
> 
> We closed down Diagon Alley at 1 am. This was my nieces first trip to Diagon Alley and it was so much fun showing it to her and it was basically empty.
> 
> We had Knockturn Alley to our selves. She kept commenting on how nice all the TM's are.
> 
> Hope all the crew has a cooler tour next weekend. It was pretty hot and humid last night, but none the less a awesome night.
> 
> A special thanks to Mac for all the great advice which made our tour very special. You are awesome



DA stays open until 1am on HHN nights? AWESOME!!! I've always wanted night time pics!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Standing in another line
> Have some fp but at WS now
> 
> The Lounge has a wait
> Been in line for 15 minutes now
> 
> Only allowing peeps in when some leave the lounge


I guess the word is out on the Chase lounge...we had a short wait on Tuesday but always got in right away in years past.
Hope the rain goes away quickly mac...buy a poncho in one of the shops and have fun


----------



## macraven

Still in the lounge 
No idea if it is still raining


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Standing in another line
> Have some fp but at WS now
> 
> The Lounge has a wait
> Been in line for 15 minutes now
> 
> Only allowing peeps in when some leave the lounge


Good to know.  It's always been a walk-in when I've gone so now we will plan accordingly.  



SharkyGoddess said:


> I was about to ask if anyone was affected by the power outage too... anybody?
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their park time! We'll be there soon!!!


We did downtown Disney today so not affected by Universal's power outage.  The caliber of employee at Disney Quest was not what I expected.  We had one really nice CM who was what one would expect from Disney, one who may have well been the typical Wal-mart employee for his demeanor, and one who was downright rude!   It went well overall though and we made it back to our room before the thunderstorms.  Waterpark tomorrow - though we haven't figured out which one.  We also have an open house to go to.  Our house had two showings this evening so fingers crossed it sells quickly.  We still need to figure out financing doe buying here.  We know how much we can borrow - and will borrow less - but the logistics are still a pain, especially when our current house isn't sold yet.


----------



## tinydancer09

I've started making notes for my friend coming to orlando with me next weekend. She will be arriving at the hotel well before I do so I've added her to the reservation so that she can go ahead and get and enjoy her express passes. 

She's never stayed onsite so I'm being a bit anal and giving her a book to read. lol! I hope they don't give her any problems at the front desk about checking in without me. Ive talked to two people who said she's added to the reservation though. I'll probably call them the night before to make sure. They're probably super tired of hearing from me. Hoping if she does have any problems it can all be resolved by them calling me while shes at the desk. 

You're not forced to leave your card open for charges at Portofino, correct? Every other one I've declined charges, but Portofino never asked and I ended up with a $400 hold on my credit card for a week before it finally cleared. Maybe it was only 5 days, but I was slightly worried it was never going to clear there for a day or so. Thankfully I use my credit card so it didn't matter. The reason I ask is because my friend is going to be paying the balance upon her arrival. I've told her to not leave her card open to avoid the hold and hoping she's able to do that. The only reason I would think they'd make you is because of the lovely mini bar in the room. 

Hope everyone is having fun. I have my fans on high pointed at Matthew so they'll go east. He seems to be flirting with Miami right now. He sure is massive! AND STRONG! (look now I'm flirting with a hurricane.)


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I've started making notes for my friend coming to orlando with me next weekend. She will be arriving at the hotel well before I do so I've added her to the reservation so that she can go ahead and get and enjoy her express passes.
> 
> She's never stayed onsite so I'm being a bit anal and giving her a book to read. lol! I hope they don't give her any problems at the front desk about checking in without me. Ive talked to two people who said she's added to the reservation though. I'll probably call them the night before to make sure. They're probably super tired of hearing from me. Hoping if she does have any problems it can all be resolved by them calling me while shes at the desk.
> 
> You're not forced to leave your card open for charges at Portofino, correct? Every other one I've declined charges, but Portofino never asked and I ended up with a $400 hold on my credit card for a week before it finally cleared. Maybe it was only 5 days, but I was slightly worried it was never going to clear there for a day or so. Thankfully I use my credit card so it didn't matter. The reason I ask is because my friend is going to be paying the balance upon her arrival. I've told her to not leave her card open to avoid the hold and hoping she's able to do that. The only reason I would think they'd make you is because of the lovely mini bar in the room.
> 
> Hope everyone is having fun. I have my fans on high pointed at Matthew so they'll go east. He seems to be flirting with Miami right now. He sure is massive! AND STRONG! (look now I'm flirting with a hurricane.)



Call the hotel direct and talk to the front desk

Tell them your roommate will checking in for you and will pay the room
Charges off when she checks in

Have her sign the document no charging privilege 

Have her put her stuff with valet to hold if the room is not available 

Tell friend the tower and room location you want

Anyone listed on the reservation can check the entire party in

When you arrive, front desk will give you your room key and then you can make the ep card


----------



## macraven

Well Janet should arrive today to the darkside
Little by little all should be here by later this week

Good thing I brought sandals for walking they water, umbrella and cheap plastic poncho

Getting ready for Mr Matthew

Have a great day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  I will be hopefully flying out rain free tomorrow afternoon.  Very gray start to today so far.

Need to find my purse that I want to use when not riding.  Yes, I did find my ever popular tush bag.  


Oops, I think that means the wash is done.  Later, I have several more to do.  Kids have too many clothes.


----------



## macraven

And Lynne will be here Saturday  !!

Yaaa.  Getting the band back together 

If you watch the blues brother movie you'll know what I mean

Safe travels Lynne


----------



## Bluer101

The hurricane needs to stay east of me or I might not make it due to work.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> The hurricane needs to stay east of me or I might not make it due to work.


uh oh.... just pumped up the fans on old matty. GO AWAY.


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Janet.............looking forward to finally meeting up tomorrow..........


Hot again today.............

Biggest decision today.........where to have dinner tonight.......


----------



## macraven

I vote for room service


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Squirlz

What's the Chase Lounge?  I'm only familiar with a chaise lounge.


----------



## macraven

At Epcot next to the American adventure pavilion is where the chase lounge is located 
Used to be called the visa lounge

Credit card companies sponsored 

Entry is at the fro t of the building and you show the cc to the cm in order to enter the elevator to the second floor lounge

I only use it to charge my phone
If I so t need a charge, I skip this place


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> At Epcot next to the American adventure pavilion is where the chase lounge is located
> Used to be called the visa lounge
> 
> Credit card companies sponsored
> 
> Entry is at the fro t of the building and you show the cc to the cm in order to enter the elevator to the second floor lounge
> 
> I only use it to charge my phone
> If I so t need a charge, I skip this place


So any Chase card gets you in?


----------



## macraven

Yea
Any chase card will get you in

The sign in front states "also honoring Disney Visa cards


----------



## macraven

All you do is show the credit card and the cm will open the door for you to use the elevator 
Go to floor 2

When leaving lounge you enter the elevator by yourself

Push 2R to go down


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I vote for room service



Think we gonna head to Sapphire Falls for dinner..............maybe the Strongwater Tavern........hic 

heavy rain here right now.......hope it goes off for HHN folks........we are missing tonight.........we've done 8 nights now...........

Only disappointment has been Bill and Ted. Not funny apart from two jokes, and Chance 3D house......should have been so much better as she's such a fabulous character.......................Academy of Villains is excellent though............


----------



## macraven

No rain here not a drop 

Weather so far has been cooler than what I'm used to

Only had the highs at 88 since I've been here
Was 97  back home

I'm eating at the food court and going for the chili foot long dog tonight 

Hahahaha


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No rain here not a drop
> 
> Weather so far has been cooler than what I'm used to
> 
> Only had the highs at 88 since I've been here
> Was 97  back home
> 
> I'm eating at the food court and going for the chili foot long dog tonight
> 
> Hahahaha




You need to get over here.......it was 95f today at Universal!! I was talking to TM and mentioned we were heading out as it felt so hot and he said yep, 95...........was lovely though.........came out of Mythos for a warm up.....always so cold in there..........food was good though!

Rain is off now.......just seen lightning though..........


----------



## schumigirl

And enjoy the chilli dog.........sounds lush!


----------



## schumigirl

Rain is pouring down right now and thunderstorm and lightning going on.........

We're not doing horror nights tonight but hope it clears for folks doing it............


----------



## schumigirl

Torrential downpour and massive lightning right now.....

Sat in club lounge and can't see the I4 at all............

Such a shame for those caught in it............it is really heavy!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it is raining here too Schumi.

Ah, bag mostly packed, waiting for the last dryer load to finish.

Yay, I am in the A numbers to board.  Got my boarding pass on my phone, so ready for tomorrow's flight.  Will stop for some coffee before I take the train.  Cannot eat much when I fly, so may take some snacks to eat while in the airport.  Then I will be starving when I land though. LOL

Here is hoping rental goes fine, after my bag is one of the first to pop out on the claiming conga line.

Hope all are enjoying this Saturday night.  Watching ball games.   Getting tired though.

 

I should get to bed soon.  Later y'all.


----------



## macraven

Well came to the food court 30 minutes back and the heavens opened up with heavy rain

safe travels for you Lynne!

You'll be in Orlando soon



Oh, rain or should I say the monsoon started here too


Lighting and rain poured down at the motherland


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ick... I hope all this rain makes a disappearance before we arrive


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ick... I hope all this rain makes a disappearance before we arrive




But...but....but
Thought sharks love water


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oceans yes... my clothes clinging to me ain't nobody gunna enjoy that


----------



## tink1957

Getting excited for all who are traveling to O town this week...safe travels. It should be quite a nice get together.

Carole...how was Strongwater Tavern last night?  We meant to give it a try but never made it last week...maybe next time.

We're going to the last game at Turner Field today...so many great memories there.  I'm looking forward to seeing all of my old favorite players at the pre and post game ceremonies.  We're staying overnight at a hotel next to the ballpark so we can have a mini vacation after our big one last week...it helps with the post trip blues.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day...time for coffee


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Torrential downpour and massive lightning right now.....
> 
> Sat in club lounge and can't see the I4 at all............
> 
> Such a shame for those caught in it............it is really heavy!



My balcony flooded lol. Quite the storm  we waited an hour to walk across st to dtd and got caught coming back in 2nd round.  Finished night off in hotel lounge watching football 

Declined the suite at Saphirre falls today to enable check in and poolside before 11 am. It is sweet here. Love the pool. Nachos were crazy salty yuck DH said wings n salad good.  Nursing a frozen iced lemonade which I wouldn't reorder too tart for me. 

Looking forward to tonight hope the storm doesn't come thru as forecast later   

Bluer everything crossed for u

Life is very goodI am so happy to be here even if a bit off and moving slow(er)


----------



## macraven

So that is where you are

Sent you text earlier

I'm caught in a tangled web and waiting to get into room

Just sitting in hotel lobby
Got here at 9:50 and did paperwork at counter for room
Still not issued room key


Janet is the lucky ducky today 
And I thought she was still at the Hilton all this time


----------



## Lynne G

Well, rain delayed us over an hour.  Think I have the longest walk to my room.  Decided to go to Epcot, and now resting.  Was going to take the boat to the Spings, but oh well.  

Hope all are enjoying this evening.


----------



## Bluer101

Look what I found.


----------



## macraven

Well you have now saved the day


Had a great time at Hhn tonight with Janet, her husband, Marco, Rick and Dora

Now it's time for sleep


----------



## Bluer101

Someone needs to call up hurricane Matthew and tell him he's not welcome.


----------



## tinydancer09

Bluer101 said:


> Someone needs to call up hurricane Matthew and tell him he's not welcome.


It's the unwelcome guests that always seem to visit the most


----------



## tinydancer09

I vote 2 o'clock on the 9th meet up. In case the ride wait is long and if we get to do the tour. That way there would be plenty of time after for our HHN people to go get food before. And we'll be inside the coldest building at the hottest part of the day! Plus all is non HHNers will probably be switching to IOA after. Hogwarts express backs up around 4


----------



## macraven

Just rode Kong two times in a row


Awesome !!!


----------



## macraven

Been watching the local weather station  in the room and does not look good


Go away Matthew .........


----------



## Squirlz

We're in a hotel in Grand Rapids, MI.  Our flight to Key West leaves at 6 AM.  We need to catch the shuttle at 4:30.  Do we catch a couple hours of sleep or just stay up and drink?


----------



## macraven

Silly homie

We all know the answer to that


Tip the glass and enjoy!!

You can always snooze on the flight


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> We're in a hotel in Grand Rapids, MI.  Our flight to Key West leaves at 6 AM.  We need to catch the shuttle at 4:30.  Do we catch a couple hours of sleep or just stay up and drink?


I second what Mac said! We stayed at 0 Duval St with a balcony looking over Mallory Square. We are planning a near future trip back. Have a great time!

I've had early flights coming back from Vegas. Had some fun nights without sleep. Watched the newest Jason Bourne movie being filmed on the strip during our last trip.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Just rode Kong two times in a row
> 
> 
> Awesome !!!


It took a couple of rides be we really liked it too.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I vote 2 o'clock on the 9th meet up. In case the ride wait is long and if we get to do the tour. That way there would be plenty of time after for our HHN people to go get food before. And we'll be inside the coldest building at the hottest part of the day! Plus all is non HHNers will probably be switching to IOA after. Hogwarts express backs up around 4


Whatever works. I know the bluers need to head out at some point Sunday.


----------



## marciemi

Well, we're back from Charleston from a beautiful weekend and fun visit with our son.  Spent most of the time building the new Lego Disney Castle - for anyone interested, it was over 700 steps, which were broken down into 14 "components".  I'd say bags since they were numbered 1-14, but there were multiple bags with each number.  Took much of the weekend, even with a kid who graduated from MIT with a degree in engineering!    If you're interested, here's the link to each of the components and the finished project:

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/Disney Lego

Just the pic of the finished castle if you don't want to click:



Also, big news - I'm now the proud grandma of a grandkitty!  My youngest and his GF (the ones in St. Louis) adopted a 6 year old cat this weekend.  Since they both own (used, 2013) Lexus hybrids, when they looked at the shelter listings and saw a Lexus they knew it was fate.  Here's my grandbaby 



So...still 3:00 Friday at Margaritaville (hurricane notwithstanding)?  And 2pm on Sunday at MIB?  Let me know if missing anything as I skimmed and hope you're all enjoying it here!


----------



## macraven

Legos??

Threw all them out when my boys were preteen

Never stepped on another one barefoot after that

(Step on a few Legos and you loose the love for them)

Lol


----------



## macraven

Marcie cute kitty

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Monykalyn

pcstang said:


> I've had early flights coming back from Vegas. Had some fun nights without sleep. Watched the newest Jason Bourne movie being filmed on the strip during our last trip.


Cool to see a filming!  and AAACKK on early flights home from Vegas - hangovers on a plane aren't fun (NOT that I'd know anything about that!)

Stay safe to all the SANS peeps who may be in Matthews path! Here's to hoping he decides to go home early!

That castle is kinda cool!! @marciemi


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> At Epcot next to the American adventure pavilion is where the chase lounge is located
> Used to be called the visa lounge
> 
> Credit card companies sponsored
> 
> Entry is at the fro t of the building and you show the cc to the cm in order to enter the elevator to the second floor lounge
> 
> I only use it to charge my phone
> If I so t need a charge, I skip this place


I wish I had known this sooner.  We did EP for half of today and all of yesterday so now we're done with it for this trip.  It's something to keep in mind for the next time we do Disney though I'm guessing that will be a while.  Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom and then Thursday is likely MK part of the day and whatever else the kids want to do.




I survived my first solo day with the kids.  Middle child did much better than the last trip.  There was a little grumbling at times, but no embarrassing meltdowns, so that was cool.  Youngest made up for it though.  In his defense, he hurt his toe at the waterpark on Saturday.  And he has a bit of a cold.  And he refused to eat breakfast so he was hungry.  And then the sun came out and he was too hot.  Later a few stray raindrops fell and that freaked him out.  But all-in-all, things actually went pretty well.  Youngest is finally willing to do more rides so that makes it a lot easier.  I'm hoping I'll finally get him on Spider-Man and Transformers when we go to The dark side.  Speaking of, I'm having second thoughts about Friday looking at the weather report.  We may wait to do Universal until next week.  Weather has been great so far though.  Hot, but not crazy hot.  This morning was actually remarkably comfortable.





Lynne G said:


> Well, rain delayed us over an hour.  Think I have the longest walk to my room.  Decided to go to Epcot, and now resting.  Was going to take the boat to the Spings, but oh well.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this evening.


I was at Epcot all day on Sunday too.    It was far more crowded than I'm used to seeing it, but I had never been during October before this trip.


----------



## macraven

I'll look for you at the darkside next week

Hope to be able to spot you


----------



## macraven

Isn't  today Monday?


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> I wish I had known this sooner.  We did EP for half of today and all of yesterday so now we're done with it for this trip.  It's something to keep in mind for the next time we do Disney though I'm guessing that will be a while.  Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom and then Thursday is likely MK part of the day and whatever else the kids want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I survived my first solo day with the kids.  Middle child did much better than the last trip.  There was a little grumbling at times, but no embarrassing meltdowns, so that was cool.  Youngest made up for it though.  In his defense, he hurt his toe at the waterpark on Saturday.  And he has a bit of a cold.  And he refused to eat breakfast so he was hungry.  And then the sun came out and he was too hot.  Later a few stray raindrops fell and that freaked him out.  But all-in-all, things actually went pretty well.  Youngest is finally willing to do more rides so that makes it a lot easier.  I'm hoping I'll finally get him on Spider-Man and Transformers when we go to The dark side.  Speaking of, I'm having second thoughts about Friday looking at the weather report.  We may wait to do Universal until next week.  Weather has been great so far though.  Hot, but not crazy hot.  This morning was actually remarkably comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Epcot all day on Sunday too.    It was far more crowded than I'm used to seeing it, but I had never been during October before this trip.


Have you been on transformers before? It's so loud! It's a great ride, just if its the one with sensory problems fair warning. I'm not sure if it helps to talk to him and let him know ahead of time or not.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Isn't  today Monday?


Well technically now it's Tuesday since it's after 12.

But when you posted this yes, it was Monday.


----------



## macraven

Good Tuesday morning homies!!!


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## tink1957




----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Isn't  today Monday?



Definitely Tuesday now.........I'm home.........

What a Trip!

Every year I say we can't improve.......but, this year we did......however, such a laid back trip where we didn't do a whole lot of anything.........

Highlights were we just enjoyed each other's company, the parks, hotel, HHN and meeting friends (albeit quite a short meet) but was lovely meeting up with Janet and her mister for the first time........finally!! We had such a nice time.......of course always love meeting up with macraven and Metro West too on another night at HHN...........and it was lovely meeting up with Robo56 on Sunday.........we had a lovely meet and was so nice to get to know her face to face after emailing for so long........wish it had been a longer time too.........

Now to get back to normal.........quite cool here and still tired as we landed at 5am our time this morning, arrived home 9.30am.......slept for 4 hours after hugging our boy to bits......now trying to stay awake till 10.30pm. Best way for us to avoid jet lag.........

Will get a trip report going soon.........but, we have arranged our stay for next year already.........can't wait!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.........sorry we missed you this year...........think I got my wires crossed with a few things this year.........

Strongwater Tavern was fabulous! We went twice over our our stay..........Cocktails were strong, really strong........second time I stuck to wine........but food was so good!! We had a good selection of choices while we were there and all were lovely........service was excellent too! 

We ate once in Amatista too.........again, food and service excellent! Can thoroughly recommend both places to eat.........and Sapphire Falls is so pretty........


----------



## macraven

TinyD

Due to all the rain in the park, could not determine the shady areas at mib

Hit the parks / studios at noon and it was packed 
Rain started around 1 and many left

Very short lines now

Sonot even need express for some of the rides right now

And I'm cold when in the shops
Ac up high


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear our Carole made it back home safely.  I cant wait to read the trip report.

Just heard that they moved the area of Matthew's impact to include Orlando ...hope I don't have to send in the boat 

Stay safe homies


----------



## macraven

Park closed at 7 just off the boat


Will watch weather tonight after getting some grub


----------



## SharkyGoddess

How has the weather been?


----------



## kohlby

SharkyGoddess said:


> How has the weather been?


The weather has been pretty good.  Saturday night had terrible rain but that was the worse of it and we've been here for a week.  Today had heavy rain for a bit - long enough to get shoes soaked and create lots of puddles in Magic Kingdom.  But it stopped and weather turned nice.  


Anyone know if the forecast means we need to do any prep for this storm?  I hear it won't come here but we could still have wind/rain effects.  I don't have a flashlight, batteries, much extra water, etc.  At this point, it may be hard for me to get them, but not impossible.  I need to decide if it's worth it to convince hubby to get those things tomorrow night, as thatwill be our first chance and I'm sure he'll say I'm over-reacting so I'm trying to figure out if I need to convince him to get those


----------



## Bluer101

This hurricane might screw everything up. The track needs to move more east already. It's going to be very hard to leave Thursday for Orlando. We will be smack in the middle of it. Then if I leave Friday morning I will be driving up with it. I can't leave tomorrow night as I can't leave before the storm as if it hits here where I live I need to be here. Why this week???


----------



## Lynne G

Well, rain for about 2 hours this afternoon, the even muggy than before.  Still very muggy now.  Hope to find Keisha at Epcot tomorrow.  

Night all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne did it clear out the crowds at the motherland when the rain fell?

Had heavy rain at the studios after 1 today
Cleared out some crowds but when it stopped, all the peeps were in line for rides 
TF stopped twice while I was on it
They gave us reride passes when we got off

Watching local news now and won't know until late Wednesday if heavy rains will hit Orlando 

If it all heads Far East like bluer said, all should be okay then

I turned off the ac I'm my room to dry my shoes out ....


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> This hurricane might screw everything up. The track needs to move more east already. It's going to be very hard to leave Thursday for Orlando. We will be smack in the middle of it. Then if I leave Friday morning I will be driving up with it. I can't leave tomorrow night as I can't leave before the storm as if it hits here where I live I need to be here. Why this week???


You know I am rooting for you to get a break out of this weather

On the news here now they state Friday they will know more of the path for this area for amount of rainfall


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> You know I am rooting for you to get a break out of this weather
> 
> On the news here now they state Friday they will know more of the path for this area for amount of rainfall


The storm is going to be past you by Friday. You should know a lot more tomorrow evening as it will be very near you.


----------



## tinydancer09

So yes. They should know more Friday as it will be either hitting you or not by then 
Hoping for the best!


----------



## macraven

Sorry for the typo 
Did not proof it before posting 
But did had it right in the prior post


Been a crazy vacation so far 

Relaxing in the evening and catching up on late night tv

So looking forward to meeting up with all the homies later this week and after

TinyD meet up will be near the end of my stay

Terri since it will be raining the rest of this week, I'll again go check out mib section for shady areas before the last scheduled meet up


----------



## pcstang

Going to head out tomorrow morning instead of Thursday. Doing laundry now...I need to be in bed!


----------



## Bluer101

Looks like there will be no way of us getting there from down here. Still playing by ear and will make that decision tomorrow on to cancel the room.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Looks like there will be no way of us getting there from down here. Still playing by ear and will make that decision tomorrow on to cancel the room.


Bluer, I'm praying for a miracle you and Jen and son, will be able to be with all of us
One entire year of planning has gone into the tour and get together, I can not imagine doing the VIP tour without youse and Jen

I know it is all due to the weather and understand that

But it won't be the same without the 3 of you

There is more to a meet up besides the parks and tour

We all are dear friends that have become a family.


----------



## marciemi

Heading out to get some last minute supplies here along with sandbags.    Much prefer to be visiting here right now as opposed to living here!  Middle son (Navy) in Charleston under evacuation orders.  United wouldn't change his flights (he was going to western VA this weekend) so he scrapped them and left around 5 this morning to drive out to the GF's.  He'll focus on trying to get his money back once he gets there.  Not feeling optimistic about Friday's meet at this point but hope to at least have a little bit of time to meet you all Sunday (assuming damages not too bad here).  If anyone wants to meet up earlier for lunch or to socialize Sunday, shoot me a PM!  Hoping to keep cell coverage at least even if we lose power so anyone can message Mac for my cell number if needed.  Good luck all and stay safe!


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone, quick swing by while preparing at work. Look at this latest map and hope for better at 11 am update. The crazy thing is the extended tracks now have it circling around. Plus the storm will be almost east of Orlando from about Friday noon to sat at 2 am.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Bluer, I'm praying for a miracle you and Jen and son, will be able to be with all of us
> One entire year of planning has gone into the tour and get together, I can not imagine doing the VIP tour without youse and Jen
> 
> I know it is all due to the weather and understand that
> 
> But it won't be the same without the 3 of you
> 
> There is more to a meet up besides the parks and tour
> 
> We all are dear friends that have become a family.


----------



## Squirlz

No rain here in Key West.  Did I tell you we're here for my Wife's birthday?  Our usual destination for her birthday is Jamaica.  Dodged that bullet.


----------



## macraven

Lucky ducky .......
A perfect place to celebrate a birthday

Tell her the homies are sending her birthday wishes


No rain yet where I am and not windy but watching weather channel watching everyone guess 

Probably won't know more until it hits land


----------



## keishashadow

5 pm update

sustained 40 mph winds likely until Saturday am.

Peak wind:  Cat 1  hurricane force wind:  60 -80/gusts to 100 mph 
Tropical storm force window:  Thursday until early Sat morning
Hurricane force winds:  early Friday until Friday afternoon

Universal still has nothing on their website.  SW/Legoland closed

http://m.wesh.com/weather/alerts


*Orange County*

*Hurricane Warning:*
Issued at: 5:05 PM EDT on October 5, 2016, expires at: 1:15 AM EDT on October 06, 2016
...Hurricane Warning remains in effect...
locations affected - Orlando - Apopka - Christmas
wind - latest local forecast: equivalent Cat 1 hurricane force wind - peak wind forecast: 60-80 mph with gusts to 100 mph - window for tropical storm force winds: Thursday evening until early Saturday morning - window for hurricane force winds: early Friday morning until Friday afternoon - current threat to life and property: extreme - the wind threat has increased from the previous assessment. - Emergency plans should include a reasonable threat for major hurricane force wind greater than 110 mph of equivalent category 3 intensity or higher. - To be safe, aggressively prepare for the potential of devastating wind impacts. Remaining efforts to secure properties should now be brought to completion. - Extremely dangerous and life threatening wind is possible. Failure to adequately shelter may result in serious injury, loss of life, or immense human suffering. Move to safe shelter before the wind becomes hazardous. - Potential impacts: devastating - structural damage to sturdy buildings, some with complete roof and wall failures. Complete destruction of Mobile homes. Damage greatly accentuated by large airborne projectiles. Locations may be uninhabitable for weeks or months. - Numerous large trees snapped or uprooted along with fences and roadway signs blown over. - Many roads impassable from large debris, and more within urban or heavily wooded places. Many bridges, causeways, and access routes impassable. - Widespread power and communications outages.
Flooding rain - latest local forecast: Flood Watch is in effect - peak rainfall amounts: additional 3-5 inches, with locally higher amounts - current threat to life and property: moderate - the flooding rain threat has remained nearly steady from the previous assessment. - Emergency plans should include a reasonable threat for moderate flooding where peak rainfall totals notably exceed amounts conducive for flash flooding and rapid inundation. Rescues and emergency evacuations are possible. - To be safe, earnestly prepare for the potential of significant flooding rain impacts. - Dangerous flooding is possible. Failure to take action may result in serious injury or loss of life. If flood related watches and warnings are issued, heed recommended actions. - Potential impacts: significant - moderate rainfall flooding may prompt several evacuations and rescues. - Rivers and tributaries may quickly become swollen with swift currents and overspill their banks in a few places, especially in usually vulnerable spots. Small streams, creeks, canals, and ditches will overflow. - Flood waters can enter some structures or weaken foundations. Several places may experience expanded areas of rapid inundation at underpasses, low-lying spots, and poor drainage areas. Some streets and parking lots take on moving water as storm drains and retention ponds overflow. Driving conditions will become hazardous with some Road and bridge closures.
Tornado - latest local forecast: - situation is somewhat favorable for tornadoes - current threat to life and property: elevated - the tornado threat has remained nearly steady from the previous assessment. - When implementing emergency plans, include a reasonable threat for isolated tornadoes. - To be safe, prepare for the potential of limited tornado impacts. - Listen for tornado watches and warnings. Be ready to shelter quickly if a tornado approaches. - Potential impacts: limited - the occurrence of isolated tornadoes can hinder the execution of emergency plans during tropical events. - A few places may experience tornado damage, along with power and communications disruptions. - Locations could realize roofs peeled off buildings, chimneys toppled, Mobile homes pushed off foundations or overturned, large Tree Tops and branches snapped off, shallow-rooted trees knocked over, moving vehicles blown off roads, and small boats pulled from moorings.


----------



## macraven

I'm in the hotel room eating m&m's

This is my appetizer before I figure which place in city walk for dinner


----------



## tinydancer09

8pm update. Hunker down while it's hitting. Parks should be empty leading up to and after. Stay safe and be glad you're in a hotel not a motel

Bluer. Hope you're able to make it up. Do you think you'd be able to follow in its path?


----------



## macraven

Parks closed at normal time tonight which was 7 pm

October close time varies each year with the early close dates


I will wait until the storm hits land and then wait out the rain

Not worried about it but not a fan of touring any park in heavy rain and wind

Will put a poncho on and go for it as long as it is safe

Did find an area for seats and shade at mib for next week TinyD

No idea about the meets for Friday

Would think Saturday and Sunday meets can be done

Weather is so nice in city walk right now
Tommorow night maybe not so


----------



## tink1957

All I can say is I'm glad I picked last week for our trip...take care guys


----------



## Bluer101

Sitting and resting at home after a long day. Still have a few things to take care of in the AM. Wish I was going up but it's not in the cards now. I cancelled our room with no issue. I heard Orlando is now in a hurricane warning. 

Just stay safe everyone that's what matters the most. 

So who wants to do first weekend in December?


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Sitting and resting at home after a long day. Still have a few things to take care of in the AM. Wish I was going up but it's not in the cards now. I cancelled our room with no issue. I heard Orlando is now in a hurricane warning.
> 
> Just stay safe everyone that's what matters the most.
> 
> So who wants to do first weekend in December?



I am so so sad that you and the fam won't be here this weekend

If there is any chance at all, even if it is Friday afternoon that things change, come and stay with me
We will make it work somehow

But, if the winds and rain will be as harsh as predicted, this is the last place you would want to be

Where you are won't be any better either!!!!!

Kind of hard to avoid the hurricane that is coming

Just got a note from general manager that services will slow done at the hotel on Friday and maybe into Saturday

The staff here have families also and they have needs also here in Orlando

Not a problem for me as many will be affected  in this city
Totally understand it

With flights being cancelled at noon tomorrow out of mco, some guests here will be stuck

Talked to a few peeps in the hotels and they were able to switch flights to
Thursday morning to go back home up north

This will be a vacation to remember


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Keep us posted on here! We're still heading in tomorrow!


----------



## kohlby

I'm at POR and they told me I couldn't do late check out on Friday.  Yep - Friday - as in most likely in the middle of a hurricane.  ALso, for those not familiar with POR, you have to walk outside a ways to check out or to get to try a main building.  So, um, no idea what we are going to do other than hope they come to their senses.  If hubby gets out of work well before the storm tomorrow, then I'll call our next hotel and see if we can come a day early.  we would have more room that way and not have to worry about POR thinking we should happily check out in the middle of a hurricane.  (I'm also concerned POR will charge us far more than what we paid if we do an extra night here as we had a special rate).

Universal sent out a memo saying that they were built to withstand hurricanes and not to worry.  But - hubby is in a temporary trailer - so hoping they figure out that one.  Also, hoping they finally get us signed up for health insurance.  We had a lapse starting on Oct 1st so we need to be really careful not to get injured before then.


----------



## macraven

kohlby you should try to switch hotels tomorrow 
No one knows how it will be Friday until Matthew hits land

Maybe the place you are moving to will let you move before Friday 

Could be difficult driving if the winds are as high as predicted

I'm at rpr and we received letters of services will have some limitations when Orlando is hit by the storm Friday 
A friend at hrh received a similar notice this evening 

Thursday here should be okay and I will be doing the UTH tour 
It will be Friday when the storm would effect this area

Hope you stay safe


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Keep us posted on here! We're still heading in tomorrow!


Are you driving or flying ?

Peeps in the hotel where I am staying talked about switching their flights tomorrow to early morning 
Airports are closing down sometime Thursday 

Gas stations have been closing in some areas 
Not that I know first hand but it's been on the news since yesterday

Bluer is having that issue now of closed gas stations but he is south of Orlando area 

Hope you have a safe trip

Check with your hotel before you leave  home to make sure you don't have any possible glitches that can occur


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> kohlby you should try to switch hotels tomorrow
> No one knows how it will be Friday until Matthew hits land
> 
> Maybe the place you are moving to will let you move before Friday
> 
> Could be difficult driving if the winds are as high as predicted
> 
> I'm at rpr and we received letters of services will have some limitations when Orlando is hit by the storm Friday
> A friend at hrh received a similar notice this evening
> 
> Thursday here should be okay and I will be doing the UTH tour
> It will be Friday when the storm would effect this area
> 
> Hope you stay safe


we booked a week using Sky Auction, so not the normal route.  THey may have a room open but then we would still need to change rooms on Friday as I doubt our room will be ready but it's worth a call if I can get through.  That sounds better than being kicked out of our room at POR though.  I'm hoping it's the Disney "everything is perfect" attitude and they'll reconsider once they realize that a hurricane is indeed coming their way.  They cancelled MNSSHP already though and Disney hates to cancel.  So maybe I'll learn more tomorrow.  (Or today.  Just saw it was a minute past midnight).

Edited to add: just checked our next hotel's website and it said they are completely booked for tomorrow night.  I'll try calling tomorrow late afternoon in case people leave early.  The hurricane is causing some to leave early and some to not get here but others to stay longer.  (Plus, the evacuees need a place to stay).


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Are you driving or flying ?
> 
> Peeps in the hotel where I am staying talked about switching their flights tomorrow to early morning
> Airports are closing down sometime Thursday
> 
> Gas stations have been closing in some areas
> Not that I know first hand but it's been on the news since yesterday
> 
> Bluer is having that issue now of closed gas stations but he is south of Orlando area
> 
> Hope you have a safe trip
> 
> Check with your hotel before you leave  home to make sure you don't have any possible glitches that can occur


I saw that about gas.  Many are running out of gas.  I know several people who headed out of Orlando today or will tomorrow, cutting their trips short.  I feel more comfortable being stuck in a hotel (or hotel lobby) than potentially out of gas.


----------



## macraven

How can Disney make someone leave during a hurricane?

Surely they know peeps will be cancelling left and right due to the hurricane

Keisha posted the current policy Disney/universal has with inclement weather 

Disney should have available rooms and allow a late checkout or extension of a stay


----------



## macraven

Kohlby I just read on Twitter that Disney has in place a team that will work round the clock of people that are displaced at the resort due to Matthew
They will help all guests with all needs of food, services, travel, etc while riding out the storm at any of their resorts

Do not think they will give you grief for a late check out


Who would be checking in on Friday?
airlines/airports are shutting down Thursday afternoon

No one would be driving in with the high winds and closed gas stations


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Parks closed at normal time tonight which was 7 pm
> 
> October close time varies each year with the early close dates
> 
> 
> I will wait until the storm hits land and then wait out the rain
> 
> Not worried about it but not a fan of touring any park in heavy rain and wind
> 
> Will put a poncho on and go for it as long as it is safe
> 
> Did find an area for seats and shade at mib for next week TinyD
> 
> No idea about the meets for Friday
> 
> Would think Saturday and Sunday meets can be done
> 
> Weather is so nice in city walk right now
> Tommorow night maybe not so


Might hit land mac.

The eye is just going to be skimming the coast Maybe a slight landfall. You'll see rain well before it "hits land" though. Then again that might be what you're talking about.....

Hurricane pro is a good app for anyone following. Does cost money though.

Map before so you can see Orlando 
Map after


Yes. I fully believe you all will be perfectly safe at the hotels at universal, Disney too. Dunno about the other hotels. Sorry for those in hotels with outside access.

Mac, you will have heavy winds between 12AM Thursday night/Friday AM- about dinner Friday. Should still be able to do your tour I would think. Not sure about the lunch meet on Friday though.

Here's a very informative video
https://www.google.com/amp/www.orla...7-2016--20161004-story,amp.html?client=safari


----------



## tinydancer09

You come in from IL and in your first year down here you'll already have experienced two hurricanes in Florida. I think they're attracted to you mac!


----------



## macraven

I'm not a bit worried about the hurricane 

I still will be here after it happens and will be hitting the parks once it is over 

I'm lucky but so many at the hotel are not

Do feel bad for those whose vacation will be a bust


----------



## macraven

That's a kewl map TinyD!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Are you driving or flying ?
> 
> Peeps in the hotel where I am staying talked about switching their flights tomorrow to early morning
> Airports are closing down sometime Thursday
> 
> Gas stations have been closing in some areas
> Not that I know first hand but it's been on the news since yesterday
> 
> Bluer is having that issue now of closed gas stations but he is south of Orlando area
> 
> Hope you have a safe trip
> 
> Check with your hotel before you leave  home to make sure you don't have any possible glitches that can occur



Driving... I did a google and am finding further south is having issues, but not much for the Orlando area. Any news links?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

According to a disney employee (name hallie mccarty) disney has announced it will be closed Thurs & Fri... any word on this?


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Driving... I did a google and am finding further south is having issues, but not much for the Orlando area. Any news links?


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=28.53833637000048&lon=-81.37923614099964#.V_Xafur3anM

Here's a weather link. This is all I got


----------



## tinydancer09

Someone let us know if this is true....


----------



## macraven

I have the UTH at 10 today with a senior VIP guide

I also have a private tour booked with him for Friday night
(And Sunday night)

I will find out the facts today and let you know

It is 8:34 now and I have not been notified of cancellation of this morning tour so it is still on

I could guess Friday and could be effected but UO has made no decisions as of this time 

Will find out today and let you know what I find out


----------



## Robo56

Morning  Sans family. Had a a great vacation at  Disney and Universal with family. My niece and I loved HHN. Thank you again Mac for all the great advice which made this trip very special.

Enjoyed meeting Tink and her son and Robbie and Mike at BOG. Thank you for your help in making BOG happen for my sisters birthday. She loved BOG and her birthday was the best ever.

I had a surprise visit with schumigirl at RPR on Sunday. I was so happy to finally meet her. She is a special lady and  is as lovely in person as she is in her pictures and emails. Will be looking forward to her pics from Sapphire Falls. Hope you know Schumi that your time and efforts in giving advice for Universal and resorts and your great stickys on the resorts really make a difference to all who are planning their trips there and are very much appreciated.

I had a such a nice visit with Mac mother of Sans. It was so nice to meet and have lunch. She is so awesome and giving of her time to help others with everything Universal and HHN. Wanted her to know how much she is appreciated. As usual she was so helpful in picking up some poison apples from MK for me..

I was sorry not to meet Keisha. Was looking forward to a hello. Did not get into HHN Sunday evening till later.

Also missed saying hello to Lynne.

15 hour trip back to Southern Indiana can take the wind out of your sails. Mentally I still feel 39 and holding......body says different. Was going to cancel upcoming appointments and to turn around and head back home to Florida, but to tired from trip.

Was on phone a lot yesterday with arranging getting house as prepared as we can for hurricane. I spoke to a lot of friends and neighbors from our community who are settling in for the oncoming storm. I wish I was there to offer some assistance to those in need. Lots of prayers going out to our fellow neighbors and all those in the paths of this hurricaine. Hunker down and stay safe.

Mac, Lynne, Kohlby, Keisha, PC, bluers, Tink, Tinyd, Squirlz and all our other homies in Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas stay safe.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to squirlz wife. Have fun and celebrate


----------



## marciemi

SharkyGoddess said:


> Driving... I did a google and am finding further south is having issues, but not much for the Orlando area. Any news links?


I couldn't find gas anywhere here last night - I'm about 30 minutes west of Orlando (so we shouldn't be as bad as further east).  I had about 3/4 tank and was just going to top off but after driving for 30 minutes decided I was wasting more gas than I was finding. 



SharkyGoddess said:


> According to a disney employee (name hallie mccarty) disney has announced it will be closed Thurs & Fri... any word on this?


  For sure they've announced they're open regular hours today (Thu) but Friday definitely sounds iffy.  Saw the MNSSHP was cancelled tonight and water parks are closed but that's probably not surprising. 

Spent yesterday filling sandbags and preparing the house as best as I can.  Just got the lawn mowed because if we get the 7-10 inches of rain they're predicting, it'll be a LONG time before it's dry enough to do that.  Just hoping for the best as far as house damage and power loss - have everything possible charging right now!  I'm fairly certain I won't be there tomorrow (and would be surprised if anyone is) for Margaritaville but will hope to meet Sun.  Mac - if it's cancelled or anything can you text my cell as I'm not sure I'll be checking here if we lose power and I have limited cell battery. 

Middle (Navy) son had a mandatory evacuation from Charleston.  Despite that, United refused to change his flights without a $200 fee (he was visiting the GF).  By the time they changed their policy (they told him they weren't aware of any potential bad weather in Charleston!) late yesterday morning he was already on the road.  Calling and playing the military card finally got him at least a credit for another flight but only between the same two cities so he'll just have to go visit his GF again before he leaves Charleston.  

Good luck all - batten down the hatches!!


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> I couldn't find gas anywhere here last night - I'm about 30 minutes west of Orlando (so we shouldn't be as bad as further east).  I had about 3/4 tank and was just going to top off but after driving for 30 minutes decided I was wasting more gas than I was finding.
> 
> For sure they've announced they're open regular hours today (Thu) but Friday definitely sounds iffy.  Saw the MNSSHP was cancelled tonight and water parks are closed but that's probably not surprising.
> 
> Spent yesterday filling sandbags and preparing the house as best as I can.  Just got the lawn mowed because if we get the 7-10 inches of rain they're predicting, it'll be a LONG time before it's dry enough to do that.  Just hoping for the best as far as house damage and power loss - have everything possible charging right now!  I'm fairly certain I won't be there tomorrow (and would be surprised if anyone is) for Margaritaville but will hope to meet Sun.  Mac - if it's cancelled or anything can you text my cell as I'm not sure I'll be checking here if we lose power and I have limited cell battery.
> 
> Middle (Navy) son had a mandatory evacuation from Charleston.  Despite that, United refused to change his flights without a $200 fee (he was visiting the GF).  By the time they changed their policy (they told him they weren't aware of any potential bad weather in Charleston!) late yesterday morning he was already on the road.  Calling and playing the military card finally got him at least a credit for another flight but only between the same two cities so he'll just have to go visit his GF again before he leaves Charleston.
> 
> Good luck all - batten down the hatches!!


I was thinking you were on the west coast of Florida for some reason. Batton down the hatches! I hope you all fair well. 

I got ahold of Sharky and advised her on some places to get groceries and such further north along i-75. I knew lots of places along the interstate would be out and it's a domino effect the further you go up. 

For power and cell phone: don't forget that if you have a laptop they usually have one port that will still charge your phone even if it's turned off. It's one heck of an external battery for a cell phone! And if power and such is how what's it matter if you drain it because you won't have Internet. 

I still have such pounds of ice from hermine..... Ice anyone?


----------



## pcstang

just rode kong. Parks are closing at 5 today.


----------



## Monykalyn

saw facebook update from UOS that parks and citywalk closed today at 5 and all of Friday. Think Disney is closed all of Friday as well. 
Stay safe guys!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Just saying hi and everyone be safe. Just finished doing all our prep down here. 

Well this is a meetup or not that we will remember.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> just rode kong. Parks are closing at 5 today.


So is disney. Just saw that on the weather channel. They're saying it COULD be a cat 5 right around orlando. It's going through a rapid intensification and the pressure is dropping quickly. They're now comparing it to what Charley did. However, if it's a cat 5 it will be right there at the end. Either way...... wow.


----------



## tinydancer09

Just got this e-mail from Universal. 


A Message From Universal Orlando Resort™.
View this email in your browser















Out of concern for the safety of our Guests and our Team Members, Universal Orlando Resort™ has made the following operational changes due to Hurricane Matthew:




• Wet 'n Wild® will close today at 2pm and remain closed on Friday 

• Universal Studios Florida™, Universal's Islands of Adventure™ and Universal CityWalk™ will close today at 5pm and remain closed tomorrow 

• Halloween Horror Nights™ is cancelled tonight and Friday night




We plan to resume normal operation across our entire destination as of Saturday morning.




If you purchased tickets to Halloween Horror Nights 26 for *Thursday, October 6*, those tickets will be valid for one (1) use on any one (1) of the following event nights: 

• Wednesday, October 12, 19, 26 

• Thursday, October 27 

• Sunday, October 30 

• Monday, October 31




If you purchased tickets to Halloween Horror Nights 26 for *Friday, October 7*, those tickets will be valid for one (1) use on any one (1) of the following event nights: 

• Wednesday, October 12, 19, 26 

• Thursday, October 27 

• Sunday, October 30 

• Monday, October 31 

• Friday, October 28




If you have any additional questions or concerns please call 407-224-7840 or visit Guests Services beginning Saturday, October 8 due to high call volume. 




Sincerely,

Universal Orlando Resort™













© 2016 Wet 'n Wild. All rights reserved. 

Universal elements and all related indicia TM & © 2016 Universal Studios. All rights reserved. Cl_Ann

Terms of Service | Privacy Policy | Contact Us | Copyright and Trademark

To ensure delivery of Universal emails to your inbox, please take a moment to add 
Backstage@email.universalorlando.com to your email address book or safe list.

As a member of the Universal Orlando Resort online community you signed up to receive promotional e-mail updates about Universal Orlando Resort. Click here if you would like your email address to be removed from the email list.

Universal Orlando Resort
Guest Contact Center
1000 Universal Studios Plaza
Orlando, FL 32819


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## buckeev

RUN AWAY!!!!! Well, if that ain't an option...HUNKER DOWN! Youse guys in harm's way BE SAFE!!! 
Mac...No treak-and/or-Treatin' for you tonight!!!


----------



## keishashadow

I'm happy to be sitting warm & dry in our suite @ RPH.  Happier that the rental car with two leaking tires limped up to hotel.  

Something like this makes you realize what is truly important.

Bluer & goofyfigment, hope you weather the storm well tonight.  

Robo so sorry I missed u on Sunday, appears I had misunderstood what time we were supposed to meet.  Hopefully, next time. If you are back in FL, good wishes sent your way.


----------



## kohlby

Stay safe y'all!  Luckily, POR said that everyone is not to leave their rooms until they say it's safe to do so.  THat means, they are not kicking us out at 11am when we are supposed to check out for our next hotel.  Yay! Housekeeping delivered a flashlight to our room today.  

Husband doesn't have to work tomorrow obviously.  He got to ride a few rides today and was informed not to ride with a certain guy since that guy worked on the ride so he knows all the place to shoot to max the score out.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello everyone. Just stopping by to say HI and hope everyone is doing well. We are sitting out on our patio watching the rain and wind. It stinks being down here but I know it won't be any better up there in Orlando. We are doing good though all hunkered down with a house full of family members. We wish we were with our DIS family. Everyone stay safe. Mrbluer and I will check in here to make sure everyone is good.


----------



## Lynne G

Hello, left Epcot at its 5pm closing, and now hunkered down in my room.  Was told no one to leave room until at least tomorrow afternoon.  They will let us know if that changes.  Just spent over 2 and 1/2 hours waiting for our limited quick service place.  Closes at 10 tonight and will not reopen until 5 tomorrow.  My champion breakfast will be chocolate milk and caramel apple.  Had a huge chicken tossed salad that I only put a dent in for a very late dinner, so will be my lunch tomorrow too.   Yes, parks and DSprings closed tomorrow.  Hoping to all reopen on Saturday. Reimbursed ressies missed due to weather.

Stay safe y'all in Matthew's path. 

Yay Keisha, glad you made the switch without issue today.

Robo, was sad could not meet up with ya.  Will do one of these days.

Kolby, what?  Ugh.  Waving to ya from across the fake river. 

Nice place for birthday celebration Squirl.


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear our homies in Orlando checking in...take care and stay safe everyone.  At least this will be a trip to remember


----------



## KStarfish82

Stay safe down there!


----------



## tinydancer09

Checked in with Mac and Sharky. All are fine. Sharky is swimming her way to Orlando. Hoping they're there or close by now! Should be in and hunkered down before it all hits.(at least the bad winds)

Mac said she met with several tonight and they're all "grounded." The hotel has signs on the doors not to go outside. I think it's a little funny.

It's a vacation to remember that's for sure! Glad to hear from everyone as you're all in my thoughts.

Hope Marcie is still doing okay and did all the preparations she had planned.

I10 was pretty impressive to watch today going the opposite direction. I was nearly by myself going down the eastbound side.

My uncle was coming to my parents from
Jupiter Florida. He said he had to get off the turnpike at the villages due to all the wrecks.

He left at 11am for a 7.5 hour drive. At 7:45 he was in perry Florida.

The whole thing looks to decrease from here on out which is better than they expected. This morning get I got up they thought t might go to 5 and not decrease until late tomorrow.


----------



## pcstang

The hotel does have signs on the door. I read it as we walked outside. Should be past us after lunch tomorrow. Had a good meet up tonight for dinner. Looks like Sunday will be the big meetup.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> The hotel does have signs on the door. I read it as we walked outside. Should be past us after lunch tomorrow. Had a good meet up tonight for dinner. Looks like Sunday will be the big meetup.


Blame mac. Each time shes visited FL this year a storm has hit.... I'M JUST SAYING! 

 I'm only kidding mac. Hope you kids have fun being grounded. Don't cause too much trouble at the hotel. I wont be there Sunday to bail you out.


----------



## macraven

Don't know how Sharky will get to Orlando as there is a ban to be on the streets 

No one allowed to be out and no cars allowed on the streets

Saw on the news how empty it is on streets around the area where I am


Yes I am grounded until Saturday morning 
But everyone else is too

It is after 2:24 and I am staying up until I see Matthew on tv

My luck will be we lose power when it happens


Going to try to take a video of outside my window

I'm on floor six so I should get some good views


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Don't know how Sharky will get to Orlando as there is a ban to be on the streets
> 
> No one allowed to be out and no cars allowed on the streets
> 
> Saw on the news how empty it is on streets around the area where I am
> 
> 
> Yes I am grounded until Saturday morning
> But everyone else is too
> 
> It is after 2:24 and I am staying up until I see Matthew on tv
> 
> My luck will be we lose power when it happens
> 
> 
> Going to try to take a video of outside my window
> 
> I'm on floor six so I should get some good views


Shes good.


----------



## macraven

Not sure how to post my video here

Once I figure it out will be back with it


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Don't know how Sharky will get to Orlando as there is a ban to be on the streets
> 
> No one allowed to be out and no cars allowed on the streets
> 
> Saw on the news how empty it is on streets around the area where I am
> 
> 
> Yes I am grounded until Saturday morning
> But everyone else is too
> 
> It is after 2:24 and I am staying up until I see Matthew on tv
> 
> My luck will be we lose power when it happens
> 
> 
> Going to try to take a video of outside my window
> 
> I'm on floor six so I should get some good views


Are you looking towards the pool towards Sapphire falls? If so you're in the best place in terms of which way the wind is blowing. Not that I think any of the windows are going to blow out or anything.... It's weakening. Now, when I thought it was going to be a 5 I was more worried. 

I've seen lots of videos coming out of Bahamas... Man those poor people.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Not sure how to post my video here
> 
> Once I figure it out will be back with it


Call PC's kids and ask them  lol!


----------



## Bluer101

You need to upload the video to YouTube or some hosting site. 

If the video is not too long send it to me and I will do it. 

Laying in bed typing this. I guess we are fine as the ac and fans are still on. Really did not sleep much last night. Hope everyone else is ok too. Will get up soon and see what's outside.


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning! Can hear the wind, but lights are on.  May try to stand outside my door soon.  Will try to take a picture for ya, but still pretty dark out now.


----------



## Lynne G

From the walkway outside my door, looking at parking lot drive.  Sniff, no food place open until further notice.  Oh, and if you want to pay full price may be able to extend stay. 

Hey Mac, Keisha and all the other homies over at USO.  See ya on Saturday.  Hello South Pacific style resort after saying goodbye to New Orleans style hotel tomorrow.


----------



## marciemi

So far so good. No internet but have power at least so far. Still lots of rain but winds don't seem horrible and we put sandbags up hopefully to keep the house from flooding! 

So far only flooding was in the master bath and bedroom. And only because I'm an idiot. Did you know that if you turn the tub on (to fill to have fresh water just in case) then leave the room and forget about the tub for an hour that it will overflow?  Who knew?!    Resulted in hours of mopping up with towels and using a wetvac to suck water out of the bedroom carpet. Seems all dry now so hoping it'll be okay.

Royce heading into work in a few hours because, you know, Amazon.  So I'm really hoping the roads aren't flooded then!

Hope everyone fared as well and still crossing fingers for the next few hours!


----------



## goNDmay9

Homies!!! Just popping in before the cabin door closes to say I was thinking about all of you in the path of Matthew. Sending good vibes!


----------



## goNDmay9

Well so much for right before the cabin door closes. Still at the gate. Some computer glitch that won't let the plane take fuel causing an hour delay - so had time to catch up. Glad everyone is hunkered down and safe. 

My mom called to tell me that they closed Disney and I was like what?? Oh this just be for real then. If it wasn't for my mom I wouldn't know anything weather related. 

We would be on a cruise now if I didn't have to go to Michigan. 

Stay safe homies!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> I was thinking you were on the west coast of Florida for some reason. Batton down the hatches! I hope you all fair well.
> 
> I got ahold of Sharky and advised her on some places to get groceries and such further north along i-75. I knew lots of places along the interstate would be out and it's a domino effect the further you go up.
> 
> For power and cell phone: don't forget that if you have a laptop they usually have one port that will still charge your phone even if it's turned off. It's one heck of an external battery for a cell phone! And if power and such is how what's it matter if you drain it because you won't have Internet.
> 
> I still have such pounds of ice from hermine..... Ice anyone?



You are so awesome Tiny!!! Margaritas are on me when we meet up!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Don't know how Sharky will get to Orlando as there is a ban to be on the streets
> 
> No one allowed to be out and no cars allowed on the streets
> 
> Saw on the news how empty it is on streets around the area where I am
> 
> 
> Yes I am grounded until Saturday morning
> But everyone else is too
> 
> It is after 2:24 and I am staying up until I see Matthew on tv
> 
> My luck will be we lose power when it happens
> 
> 
> Going to try to take a video of outside my window
> 
> I'm on floor six so I should get some good views



We swam in just fine and even had quite a bit of company


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hiddy-ho neighboreenos! Our drive in barely got a drizzle of rain and zilch on the wind. So far today we've had some early morning rain,  it it's not raining now, just windy. 

I hope everyone else has stayed safeband isn't too bored!


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> So far so good. No internet but have power at least so far. Still lots of rain but winds don't seem horrible and we put sandbags up hopefully to keep the house from flooding!
> 
> So far only flooding was in the master bath and bedroom. And only because I'm an idiot. Did you know that if you turn the tub on (to fill to have fresh water just in case) then leave the room and forget about the tub for an hour that it will overflow?  Who knew?!    Resulted in hours of mopping up with towels and using a wetvac to suck water out of the bedroom carpet. Seems all dry now so hoping it'll be okay.
> 
> Royce heading into work in a few hours because, you know, Amazon.  So I'm really hoping the roads aren't flooded then!
> 
> Hope everyone fared as well and still crossing fingers for the next few hours!


I now feel bad for ordering so much stuff from Amazon now 

Our handy man did that in a rental the other day. except we don't know how long he left it. Our cleaner came in and said it was raining in the lower shower. Went upstairs and it was flooded. He was checking for slow drains. I think he found one...


----------



## tinydancer09

Looks like Orlando stayed well away from the storm. He stayed a bit more off shore than they were expecting. Worried about Jacksonville Savannah area as he turns as the water is just going to back up up there. The winds were pounding directly at their coast all day yesterday and now the storm itself will be pushing water towards it as it turns and comes back for more.

This is historical wind data
As always the west side of the storm isn't as nasty as the east and north.
Man I love weather!

Hopefully they'll lift your grounding at universal. I doubt anything will be open as they probably let all their staff go for the day, but the day following a hurricane is often very beautiful!!!

See you all soon. Let me know if anyone heard any news on gas. That is my biggest concern coming down.



This is current wind fields.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Looks like Orlando stayed well away from the storm. He stayed a bit more off shore than they were expecting. Worried about Jacksonville Savannah area as he turns as the water is just going to back up up there. The winds were pounding directly at their coast all day yesterday and now the storm itself will be pushing water towards it as it turns and comes back for more.
> 
> This is historical wind data
> As always the west side of the storm isn't as nasty as the east and north.
> Man I love weather!
> 
> Hopefully they'll lift your grounding at universal. I doubt anything will be open as they probably let all their staff go for the day, but the day following a hurricane is often very beautiful!!!
> 
> See you all soon. Let me know if anyone heard any news on gas. That is my biggest concern coming down.
> View attachment 199549
> 
> 
> This is current wind fields.
> View attachment 199551



As we were coming in we saw several stations being refilled.


----------



## Lynne G

8am start for Disney tomorrow.  And, if I was not such a nosey neighbor, saw my neighbor leave room early today.  Asked where going.  Said they were serving breakfast.  I was like what?  That was before the 9:30 am call saying nothing changed and will let u know when all open.  Hmmm.  And found out tomorrow's opening time via website and not from the hotel.  I will be sending the mouse some comments.

Most has been leaves and small branches all over the paths and some actually good feeling wind.

I hope all you Universal homies are still ready to party when I arrive tomorrow.  I will definitely be hitting a park first thing tomorrow, so save the partying for later in the day.

Time to watch tv.  Later.


----------



## marciemi

News stations saying gas stations being refilled as well.  Royce is heading out to work in an hour or so and I can ask what he sees on the way down.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> 8am start for Disney tomorrow.  And, if I was not such a nosey neighbor, saw my neighbor leave room early today.  Asked where going.  Said they were serving breakfast.  I was like what?  That was before the 9:30 am call saying nothing changed and will let u know when all open.  Hmmm.  And found out tomorrow's opening time via website and not from the hotel.  I will be sending the mouse some comments.
> 
> Most has been leaves and small branches all over the paths and some actually good feeling wind.
> 
> I hope all you Universal homies are still ready to party when I arrive tomorrow.  I will definitely be hitting a park first thing tomorrow, so save the partying for later in the day.
> 
> Time to watch tv.  Later.



So Disney has confirmed it's back on for Saturday?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

http://www.aroundosceola.com/curfews-lifted-but-stay-off-roads-if-you-can-for-a-bit-eoc-says/


----------



## pcstang

SharkyGoddess said:


> So Disney has confirmed it's back on for Saturday?


They are opening DTD at 5 today for resort guests. Trying to find out if citywalk is opening too.


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> So Disney has confirmed it's back on for Saturday?



Yes! Parks ( all 4) will open at 8 am and Disney Springs, water parks and golf stuff all will be on their regular Saturday schedule.

Yay!  For missing my magic morning.  Supposedly free 2 fast passes and free something for breakfast.  I am going early to see if someone knows how I get both.  I saved the voice mail saying such.  Hopefully my refund comes through fast too.

Oh and thank you PC about DS.  Will maybe do that after dinner tonight.  Have to see if boat or bus will be running.  Otherwise, may drive.


----------



## macraven

I checked with front desk at SF

They called supervisors and told me city walk will not be open today


----------



## marciemi

tinydancer09 said:


> See you all soon. Let me know if anyone heard any news on gas. That is my biggest concern coming down.



Per my husband, none of the stations between our house and where he works (30 min on smaller roads) had gas, but the big Love's truck stop at I-4/27 did.  So they may been refueling along the freeways first.  Either way, I'd guess by tomorrow everyone should have it again.

Also, pretty much all curfews lifted now other than along the very coastal counties.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Yes! Parks ( all 4) will open at 8 am and Disney Springs, water parks and golf stuff all will be on their regular Saturday schedule.
> 
> Yay!  For missing my magic morning.  Supposedly free 2 fast passes and free something for breakfast.  I am going early to see if someone knows how I get both.  I saved the voice mail saying such.  Hopefully my refund comes through fast too.
> 
> Oh and thank you PC about DS.  Will maybe do that after dinner tonight.  Have to see if boat or bus will be running.  Otherwise, may drive.


I would double check. That's just what I've been reading and can neither confirm or deny it.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I checked with front desk at SF
> 
> They called supervisors and told me city walk will not be open today


That sucks, oh well.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Yes! Parks ( all 4) will open at 8 am and Disney Springs, water parks and golf stuff all will be on their regular Saturday schedule.
> 
> Yay!  For missing my magic morning.  Supposedly free 2 fast passes and free something for breakfast.  I am going early to see if someone knows how I get both.  I saved the voice mail saying such.  Hopefully my refund comes through fast too.
> 
> Oh and thank you PC about DS.  Will maybe do that after dinner tonight.  Have to see if boat or bus will be running.  Otherwise, may drive.



We were told refunds would be 7-10 business days.


----------



## Lynne G

Can confirm PC.  My hotel is running buses to DS starting at 5.  All stores and restaurants may not be open though.  I am still going, as now stir crazy in room most of the day.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Can confirm PC.  My hotel is running buses to DS starting at 5.  All stores and restaurants may not be open though.  I am still going, as now stir crazy in room most of the day.


There's a thread in theme parks and attractions. Someone posted what is open and some pics of the line at splits vile already. OMG, that side of the board is brutal. Lots of complaining all the time.


----------



## macraven

I walked around with keishashadow today and checked out SF 
Was able to answer a newbie question about that hotel then

The lobby was extremely noisy

Plenty of dogs in the lobby and the owners let them bark the entire time

Really long line for the little shop mart
The one that has the ice cream and snacks

Skipped it due to long line for check out but did buy another minionion pin while there 

I love my minionions to pieces ! ! 

Raining again but in the room now and it is pleasant for down time

Our private tour was cancelled as the parks were closed for today 

But still have the Sunday tour to look forward to

Hope all are doing fine !


----------



## tinydancer09

Love the updates. Also glad to hear about gas. Except royce's report, but I doubt that affects my roads. I plan on getting gas in lake park. Then hopefully at the service station. If not I can make it from lake park to Universal and then back to the service station on my way out on one tank of gas. By Wednesday most stations should be refilled. 

It appears when the storm circles back it will be a depression or low. So I'm not worried about people trying to evacuate from that Wednesday.


----------



## tinydancer09

The hurricane wanted me to feel included. I told him no really, it's okay. He didn't listen.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> The hurricane wanted me to feel included. I told him no really, it's okay. He didn't listen. View attachment 199695


Lol was told it was windy at my house today but no rain. Where is Lake Park?


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Lol was told it was windy at my house today but no rain. Where is Lake Park?


Exit 5 on I75. Last Chick-Fil-a before you hit Florida. Next place after Valdosta.


----------



## macraven

Are we having the meet at hrc Sunday!
Did anyone make the ressie ?


Can't bring up my notes on the iPhone


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Exit 5 on I75. Last Chick-Fil-a before you hit Florida. Next place after Valdosta.


Oh, off 84. Gotcha.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Are we having the meet at hrc Sunday!
> Did anyone make the ressie ?
> 
> 
> Can't bring up my notes on the iPhone


HRC is tomorrow

Sunday is the meet at MIB. Let me get the link for you


----------



## macraven

Why am I thinking Sunday?

TinyD please check your notes if Sunday is life's for meet ups

Maybe since you made lists and know they are on past pages , you could list them again as a reminder when our pages turn

It would be a nice reminder for dimwits like me


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Oh, off 84. Gotcha.


No, it's off the interstate. But, yes, I take 84 to i75. 84 is exit 16 on 75


Mac here's the link to that page
http://disboards.com/threads/something-about-nothing-12.3440181/page-417

Look for my big long post with dates and times.


Also, for the 11th. Would we all rather do cow fish? That's a really good one that I haven't been able to eat at lately. Can we can find something to eat there? If not we'll just stick to meeting at PBH for pizza and maybe drinks if the mood strikes. Or another hotel. I'm good with anything. I can get SALS in November.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> HRC is tomorrow
> 
> Sunday is the meet at MIB. Let me get the link for you


Did you book HRC? I thought that was the Sunday meetup. Finnegans Sunday after the meet at MIB?


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Did you book HRC? I thought that was the Sunday meetup. Finnegans Sunday after the meet at MIB?


No I'm still in Georgia tomorrow. Don't come in until Sunday. 

Ummmmm someone booked HRC...... Let me find it. 

I know nothing of food after MIB. That must be what you cool kids talked about at the hotel.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> No I'm still in Georgia tomorrow. Don't come in until Sunday.
> 
> Ummmmm someone booked HRC...... Let me find it.
> 
> I know nothing of food after MIB. That must be what you cool kids talked about at the hotel.


Ok, this damn hurricane has messed everyone up.


----------



## tinydancer09

@keishashadow (Janet) made the reservation for HRC. Page 418 she announced it. 



keishashadow said:


> TD - add to master list please
> 
> Saturday, October 8th @ 8 pm
> 
> Was able to grab seating for 11 by calling, no luck online
> 
> Marcie hadn't thought about lunch that day.  had figured 9th was between lunch & dinner time/that those not doing HHN might go forth to citiwalk but I'm sure it could be worked in if enough people are intestested.





The good news is I'm mostly packed. The bad news is a lot of people will start funneling home tomorrow continuing to get more crowded on I75 the later the weekend it gets. 
That said, my plan is to knock myself out a little after 9 tomorrow and set my alarm for 3 or 4AM on Sunday. I hope to leave Thomas County NO LATER THAN 5 AM in order to make it on I75 before 6AM. The later in the day it gets the busier the interstates will get. My uncle got off the turnpike headed out due to all the accidents. Its going to be the same if not worse coming back in. 

So.... I will be probably a zombie by the time you all see me Sunday. I might seem drunk but I'll be sober. I might also be a bit moody. We shall see how well I sleep tomorrow night. Considering its 1"30 PM and I'm wide awake I don't see this going well. But I can't just stay up and push through. That won't work at all with my medicines. 

I have a full day in Tallahassee with friends tomorrow. We're going to see Ms Peregines Peculiar Children and Girl on the Train. Lunch at Teds. YUM


Lists are on page 417.


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Ok, this damn hurricane has messed everyone up.


That's okay. I'll do my best to keep you all straight. 
That's what I do in my family too. Everyone calls me first to know what they're supposed to be doing. I've always been that way....


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Ok, this damn hurricane has messed everyone up.





Hahahahahaha


I'll use the hurricane for messing me up


With the parks closure this Thursday and Friday, I'm completely thrown off with dates

That and with no one telling me what day of the week it is, I'm really screwed up


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> 
> I'll use the hurricane for messing me off
> 
> 
> With the parks closure this Thursday and Friday, I'm completely thrown off with dates
> 
> That and with no one telling me what day of the week it is, I'm really screwed up


It's officially SATURDAY MORNING! which means in a little more than 24 hours I'M ON MY WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

YAaaaaaaa


----------



## pcstang

Ok, hrc tomorrow night. Hope the blue crew makes it up. Sunday will be fun too. Post hurricane party!


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Ok, hrc tomorrow night. Hope the blue crew makes it up. Sunday will be fun too. Post hurricane party!


I thought they said they cancelled everything? Something about family being in?


----------



## macraven

Who made the ressie?


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> @keishashadow (Janet) made the reservation for HRC. Page 418 she announced it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is I'm mostly packed. The bad news is a lot of people will start funneling home tomorrow continuing to get more crowded on I75 the later the weekend it gets.
> That said, my plan is to knock myself out a little after 9 tomorrow and set my alarm for 3 or 4AM on Sunday. I hope to leave Thomas County NO LATER THAN 5 AM in order to make it on I75 before 6AM. The later in the day it gets the busier the interstates will get. My uncle got off the turnpike headed out due to all the accidents. Its going to be the same if not worse coming back in.
> 
> So.... I will be probably a zombie by the time you all see me Sunday. I might seem drunk but I'll be sober. I might also be a bit moody. We shall see how well I sleep tomorrow night. Considering its 1"30 PM and I'm wide awake I don't see this going well. But I can't just stay up and push through. That won't work at all with my medicines.
> 
> I have a full day in Tallahassee with friends tomorrow. We're going to see Ms Peregines Peculiar Children and Girl on the Train. Lunch at Teds. YUM
> 
> 
> Lists are on page 417.


75 north and 10 west were packed Wednesday. We are still having fun despite Matthew. Come on down, we are ready! Should be a great weekend!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Who made the ressie?


It looks like Keisha did. We can confirm tomorrow with her.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Who made the ressie?


Hahahaha. 
For what? HRC? Janet.

For anything else I'm not sure. Look back a few posts. I linked or quoted it all


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I thought they said they cancelled everything? Something about family being in?


Thanks for keeping us straight. They might still make it. We will know tomorrow.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Hahahaha.
> For what? HRC? Janet.
> 
> For anything else I'm not sure. Look back a few posts. I linked or quoted it all


Yes


----------



## tinydancer09

pcstang said:


> Thanks for keeping us straight. They at still make it. We will know tomorrow.


Wonderful! I hope they do!!! 

No worries. You guys are welcome to text me anytime. Text is preferred tomorrow as I'll be in a movie theater for 5-6 hours. Mac has my number. 

Hope you guys have fun at HRC tomorrow. 

Mac if you talk to the others who have "maybed" or said yes to SALS on the 11th will you ask them if they prefer cowfish instead? Im open for anything honestly. 
Think it was Sharky maybe, Lynne, Marcie and Royce? Would have to look at the lists.


----------



## tinydancer09

Goodnight you guys! Have fun tomorrow! Glad you're having. Fun despite the hurricane. I've had fun telling everyone the resorts have grounded everyone. 

ONE DAY ONE DAY ONE Day!

Idk what to leave out of my suitcase to wear Sunday. That's always a big decision. Oh geez. I'm throwing everything in my car tomorrow except my morning stuff so I can just jump in and go without waking the dog up Sunday. Keep having to unpack stuff I forgot I needed. Like clothes. Clothes are good.


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> Goodnight you guys! Have fun tomorrow! Glad you're having. Fun despite the hurricane. I've had fun telling everyone the resorts have grounded everyone.
> 
> ONE DAY ONE DAY ONE Day!
> 
> Idk what to leave out of my suitcase to wear Sunday. That's always a big decision. Oh geez. I'm throwing everything in my car tomorrow except my morning stuff so I can just jump in and go without waking the dog up Sunday. Keep having to unpack stuff I forgot I needed. Like clothes. Clothes are good.


See you Sunday. Bed time here too!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popped in to say hi before I go to work.

Have fun at the meet ups everyone...I'll be there in spirit so drink a cold one for me


----------



## Kivara

Hi all, missed you guys! Sorry I've been away so long, but I knew a bunch of you would be down there for HHN and I wanted to make sure everyone was safe!
So happy to see that you all made it through OK!

Have a great time meeting up!


----------



## macraven

Glad Kivara found her way back home 



I was thisclose to send the dogs out to look for her


----------



## macraven

If I do t see Kevin post within the next 30 minutes I will prank call his room to wake him and son up




Big day to do the parks !!!


Well, park opened at 7 this morning so we will have to do islands at 9


----------



## buckeev

Glad everyone appears to have weathered the big blow! You party ZOmbies have fun down there! (Us workin' stiffs will be...well...workin'!)


----------



## macraven

Take the day off and get here tomorrow 

Join the party


----------



## schumigirl

I have no clue who's meeting with who and when????

But, glad Mac janet and PC are having fun.........Kholby is there too somewhere as is Lynne..........I think! Hope you all have a blast now things are getting back to normal...........


PC sorry we missed you this year...........although I am kinda glad we left when we did..........

Tom's cousin drive up from Anna Maria Island as it was beginning, roads were still fine then........but having a nightmare with Disney since they arrived..........not fun! Told them they should have gone to Loews! 



Getting back to normal here.........quite mild weather and all caught up with sleep and laundry so everything is good........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Well the bluer crew is on our way up to be with the homies for the weekend.  We will be there until Monday. Called and booked this morning packed in an hour and on the road.


----------



## macraven

Are you talking to Kevin now?

He went to the corner to talk and he keeps laughing


----------



## Bluer101

He I believe was texting her while I was driving. We are here and headed to US, our suite is not ready.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear the bluers are making the trip now...........


----------



## macraven

I'm sitting in a bench waiting for the homies

Great weather and city walk is crowded but it always is on a Saturday night

Gee.... I remembered the day of the week


----------



## tinydancer09

I hope you all had fun at HRC!!! My car is loaded except my morning stuff. I'll be there in roughly 12 hours!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I hope you all had fun at HRC!!! My car is loaded except my morning stuff. I'll be there in roughly 12 hours!


Wait
I thought the mib meet was Sunday


----------



## macraven

Never mind just saw your posting time and it through me off


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Never mind just saw your posting time and it through me off



Lol...........

Enjoy the tour today! 


Quiet tame weather over here.........do miss the heat though.........even though it was hotter than hades some days.........so many locals talking of it being the hottest September in years..........

Getting used to new laptop.........Windows 10 is new to me.........it's different. 

Happy Sunday...........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning  Sans family. Had a a great vacation at  Disney and Universal with family. My niece and I loved HHN. Thank you again Mac for all the great advice which made this trip very special.
> 
> Enjoyed meeting Tink and her son and Robbie and Mike at BOG. Thank you for your help in making BOG happen for my sisters birthday. She loved BOG and her birthday was the best ever.
> 
> I had a surprise visit with schumigirl at RPR on Sunday. I was so happy to finally meet her. She is a special lady and  is as lovely in person as she is in her pictures and emails. Will be looking forward to her pics from Sapphire Falls. Hope you know Schumi that your time and efforts in giving advice for Universal and resorts and your great stickys on the resorts really make a difference to all who are planning their trips there and are very much appreciated.
> 
> I had a such a nice visit with Mac mother of Sans. It was so nice to meet and have lunch. She is so awesome and giving of her time to help others with everything Universal and HHN. Wanted her to know how much she is appreciated. As usual she was so helpful in picking up some poison apples from MK for me..
> 
> I was sorry not to meet Keisha. Was looking forward to a hello. Did not get into HHN Sunday evening till later.
> 
> Also missed saying hello to Lynne.
> 
> 15 hour trip back to Southern Indiana can take the wind out of your sails. Mentally I still feel 39 and holding......body says different. Was going to cancel upcoming appointments and to turn around and head back home to Florida, but to tired from trip.
> 
> Was on phone a lot yesterday with arranging getting house as prepared as we can for hurricane. I spoke to a lot of friends and neighbors from our community who are settling in for the oncoming storm. I wish I was there to offer some assistance to those in need. Lots of prayers going out to our fellow neighbors and all those in the paths of this hurricaine. Hunker down and stay safe.
> 
> Mac, Lynne, Kohlby, Keisha, PC, bluers, Tink, Tinyd, Squirlz and all our other homies in Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas stay safe.



Just seen this Robo.........trying to catch up.....so many weather posts! 

Yes, it was so lovely meeting you finally...........could have spent much longer chatting with you that day, it was so nice to catch up and meet in person.......now I can put a face to your name........thank you for the lovely compliments............I will take them  We didn't stay long at HHN that night........met Janet and her mister then Mac joined us, we did the Simpsons wait area and we left by 7 I think..........packing called! 

Glad you and your family had such a wonderful trip this year.........is it a regular yearly thing now..........

Hope you didn't have any issues with "Matthew".............will pop an email off soon..........


----------



## marciemi

Heading out to the parks in a bit - trying to do Hulk and have a reservation at Mythos.  Will plan for MIB at 2 but if anyone wandering around wants to say hi earlier, shoot me a PM!  We'll be the ones in the Packers jerseys.   

Looks like crowds today are going to be heavier than I'd expected so if you guys want to meet/socialize before or after you do MIB and just use Express, we can wait outside for you if that helps with timing.  

See you all soon!


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. Had a great dinner at margaritaville with some homies. Today some water rides and pool time before meetup later.


----------



## tinydancer09

I have arrived.... I was trying to share a view from our room but dos won't let me. See y'all at 2!


----------



## macraven

I'll be there when I get there

Having a slow morning and only on my second cup of coffee

Had told Jen I would meet her at the pool this morning so how she is still there when I get my butt moving


----------



## macraven

Hahaha

Still in my room and have no idea if anyone has missed me yet 



Did have loose plans for morning and today but have not heard from some so assume all are taking the day slow

Doing a tour this evening and the meet up at 3 today so I need to get moving out of the room and hit the parks


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Still in my room and have no idea if anyone has missed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> Did have loose plans for morning and today but have not heard from some so assume all are taking the day slow
> 
> Doing a tour this evening and the meet up at 3 today so I need to get moving out of the room and hit the parks


Meet at 2 right?  We're over in US now just wandering and plan to be at MIB in a half hour but prob sooner.


----------



## macraven

TinyD and homies 

It is 1:50 now and I am at rpr waiting for my food

If it comes quickly will be at mib meet by 3 today


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> TinyD and homies
> 
> It is 1:50 now and I am at rpr waiting for my food
> 
> If it comes quickly will be at mib meet by 3 today


Waiting at MIB. I was told 2?


----------



## tinydancer09

marciemi said:


> Waiting at MIB. I was told 2?


Oh my way!!! Mythos was slow. They forgot about us and then it was fairly slow service. I thought two too, but mac told me many last night said three. I guess I didn't specify well enough. And of course I'm the one running "late" 

Sorry guys! Oh the way! 
Marcie I think I saw you guys leaving mythos earlier. We weren't even seated yet. Lol


----------



## macraven

Most of us were planning on 3 today TinyD

If anyone came at 2 they should wait

Tiny said she would aim for two in case of early birds

But when at the parks a general time is best as shows run over and water taxis have a wait at times

See youse all around 3!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Most of us were planning on 3 today TinyD
> 
> If anyone came at 2 they should wait
> 
> Tiny said she would aim for two in case of early birds
> 
> But when at the parks a general time is best as shows run over and water taxis have a wait at times
> 
> See youse all around 3!


I asked you and Janet both to please let me know if it changed. Y'all have my cell. Sorry but not sitting here in the heat. Sorry guys.


----------



## macraven

Marcie I'm not in charge of this meet

I posted a few times I would be there at 3
Maybe you can catch the next meet up tiny listed for this week

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Sparkly

Looks like we're only doing Disney this trip- sad because I really wanted to see Harry Potter World again.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone. Had a great dinner at margaritaville with some homies. Today some water rides and pool time before meetup later.





macraven said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Still in my room and have no idea if anyone has missed me yet
> 
> 
> 
> Did have loose plans for morning and today but have not heard from some so assume all are taking the day slow
> 
> Doing a tour this evening and the meet up at 3 today so I need to get moving out of the room and hit the parks




Hope you have a lovely time........bluer, so glad you all made it up for the weekend after all.........hope you had no damage to property..............


Still playing catchup on posts here..........seems I missed a couple..........

Anyone heard anything from PammyK this year...........she usually posts on HHN threads........will check there too........


----------



## schumigirl

Also where is RMulieri.............I know she didn't post in this thread a lot, but she last posted in August just before she left for her trip and hasn't returned..........

Hope she's ok..........


----------



## macraven

I e seen her posts in other places



Like herding cats to get everyone on the same page but have connected with the ones that came

Group mib riding in Process

I'm watching the bags


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I e seen her posts in other places
> 
> 
> 
> Like herding cats to get everyone on the same page but have connected with the ones that came
> 
> Group mib riding in Process
> 
> I'm watching the bags



Have fun.........

We're settling down to watch Die Hard..........Dh is preparing to go back to work tomorrow after a month off........lol........not easy after such a long break..........

I'm taking one pair of new boots back tomorrow........just noticed the zip is wonky......haven't worn them yet, so back they go........will miss dh though when he's back at work........ yep, soppy but we always spend so much time together.........makes our friends go bleurhg........


----------



## kohlby

Quick post - at final hotel and loving all the room.  WYndham Bonnet Creek is awesome!  

We've been very busy with house stuff and are preparing to make an offer on a house in Winter Garden.  We just need to get the loan pre-approval stuff done tomorrow.  (Internet says our bank will be open so fingers crossed).  

Going to US/IOA tomorrow but due to missing doing it on Friday, I really need to focus on getting some of the kids favorites done and don't know where we will be when.  I still don't have a cell phone so that complicates things.  The plan is to start at US at 8am tomorrow and go over to IOA at 5pm.  That's all I have for a plan right now.  I'm guessing we will see how long the Gringotts line is first.  

If you see me say hi.  I'll have a maroon tank top on and have a tattoo of a winged foot on my shoulder.  I have blonde hair and am 40-something years old.   I'll have three kids with me including a boy and girl who both have very blonde hair who are frequently mistaken for twins, though they are three years apart in age.   Hopefully, I can plan to meet up with any of you there on our next Universal day after this, when the kids aren't so focused on favorites. We are planning to go Wednesday as well.  We may have to go Friday as we need to check out and I think hubby needs to work so we will need to go some place unless he feels he can ask for the day off so we can start the drive home.


----------



## schumigirl

Kholby, good luck with the house offer........we spent some time in Winter Garden this year........not as much as previous years, but it's a nice place. 

Enjoy the parks too...........


----------



## schumigirl

It`s Monday!

Trying to get used to this new laptop.........very complicated..........I like simple.

But I have email and Dis at the moment..........priorities and all that.........

Quiet on here...........


----------



## Kivara

Sounds like so much fun is being had with meet ups and such. Middle DS said he'd love to go to HHN one year, and so would I (mostly for the chance to meet so many of you) But between school and middle DS's football games, I don't see that happening. 

Everyone have fun & drink a Butterbeer for me..or eat a Big Pink or two


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . What a week for everyone. Glad to hear everyone was able to make it to Universal for the meet ups. Universal is my happy place indeed. A place to forget the trials of the outside world and chill when I'am there.  I look forward to every trip.

Our neighborhood was spared home damage as far as I know. Houses were shuttered up ahead of the winds. There were trees down. Was sorry to hear others in Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas suffered damage.



schumigirl said:


> Glad you and your family had such a wonderful trip this year.........is it a regular yearly thing now..........



I hope so ....I am going to meet sister for lunch this week and talk to her about making this a girls trip every September. Of course it will have to be during HHN. My niece and I will be talking about this for trip for quite sometime. It was so special to bring her to Diagon Alley after our RIP tour. It was after midnight and we had Diagon to ourselves. Streets were empty and no one was in the shops. Knockturn Alley was especially creepy and we loved it. I was able to actually pick up on things I had missed in the pass when Diagon and Knockturn are full of people.
I rode my favorite ride Escape from Gringotts as much as I wanted

Kolby hope you all are having fun and the house hunting goes well.

It is so nice to see parents making memories with their children at Universal. They will never forget it. I'am looking forward to my trip with the grandchildren in May already.

Have a great remainder of your trip to Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Tinyd and all the other homies at Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Sounds like so much fun is being had with meet ups and such. Middle DS said he'd love to go to HHN one year, and so would I (mostly for the chance to meet so many of you) But between school and middle DS's football games, I don't see that happening.
> 
> Everyone have fun & drink a Butterbeer for me..or eat a Big Pink or two



You never know Kivara........you'll make it one day..........



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family . What a week for everyone. Glad to hear everyone was able to make it to Universal for the meet ups. Universal is my happy place indeed. A place to forget the trials of the outside world and chill when I'am there.  I look forward to every trip.
> 
> Our neighborhood was spared home damage as far as I know. Houses were shuttered up ahead of the winds. There were trees down. Was sorry to hear others in Florida, Georgia and the Carolinas suffered damage.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so ....I am going to meet sister for lunch this week and talk to her about making this a girls trip every September. Of course it will have to be during HHN. My niece and I will be talking about this for trip for quite sometime. It was so special to bring her to Diagon Alley after our RIP tour. It was after midnight and we had Diagon to ourselves. Streets were empty and no one was in the shops. Knockturn Alley was especially creepy and we loved it. I was able to actually pick up on things I had missed in the pass when Diagon and Knockturn are full of people.
> I rode my favorite ride Escape from Gringotts as much as I wanted
> 
> Kolby hope you all are having fun and the house hunting goes well.
> 
> It is so nice to see parents making memories with their children at Universal. They will never forget it. I'am looking forward to my trip with the grandchildren in May already.
> 
> Have a great remainder of your trip to Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Tinyd and all the other homies at Universal.



Glad to hear HHN will become a regular event for the family..........hope we manage at the same time and have a proper meet this time! 

And glad you had no damage to your home........always good to hear........



Trying to arrange my mum coming to visit us in next couple of weeks...........haven't seen her since August, too long..........

Another down side to living 5 hours away from family and friends. Another one of my friends in Scotland daughters has had a baby..........will look forward to seeing her at Christmas...............

Getting cooler here now..........


----------



## macraven

Are there any meets today  ?

Was looking for two different peeps that wanted to meet up And stated it on the boards
One is a new person to the Disboards


----------



## macraven

Said good buh buys to blue crew and pcstang family

Ate at blondies
Love their potatoe salad


----------



## Lynne G

Nope Mac, but if anyone wants company for dinner tonight, can text or call me.  Had fun as crowds were some, but much less strollers, though got it in the heels again, and great cooler weather.  

The horror make up show was particulally funny today.  Had nor seen it in a few years.  Also enjoyed the pet show again too.  Cute.

Resting now.


----------



## Squirlz

Enjoying another happy hour here at the Curry Mansion.  Two hours of top shelf pour your own booze.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Nope Mac, but if anyone wants company for dinner tonight, can text or call me.  Had fun as crowds were some, but much less strollers, though got it in the heels again, and great cooler weather.
> 
> The horror make up show was particulally funny today.  Had nor seen it in a few years.  Also enjoyed the pet show again too.  Cute.
> 
> Resting now.


What time did you go? We went to 1230 and it was pretty funny.

Nothing will beat the one on my birthday trip though. It all started with an accidental guest interaction and it spiraled out from there. It's hard to explin.


----------



## macraven

Still chilling in the room
Have not thought of food yet

Betting Lynne ate already 

Tiny, did not see you in the parks today 

Said adios to the Blue crew and pcstang today

Oh and also to Janet!


----------



## kohlby

Just spent 11 full hours in the parks.  My knees are so tired from Camp Jurassic.  Sorry I wasn't able to meet up easily - things went better doing our own thing with our long park day in there.  I finally got to ride Hulk.  I've missed Hulk so much.  I didn't get to go through the line though as it was too long of a wait to do it that way with two kids still too short.  We got to park right after 8 and Minions was a walk-on.  Gringotts was 20 minutes by the time we made it back there.  Then things got crowded.  We used single rider line when needed though, so that helped.  Some rides don't let you do child swap with single rider though so eldest sat with youngest outside the ride.  Thankfully, the weather was perfect today and eldest looks older than his age and youngest wasn't in a running away mood.

Still haven't had a chance to do Pteradon Flyers.  The child who said she would do it was mad for an hour after the fountain squirted her so our timing was off.  Hoping to do it Wednesday.  Hoping crowds are down in Wednesday but I noticed a LOT of accents so I expect they weren't there due to a day off from school.

We are going to be able to head home on Friday.  I'm not looking forward to the yard work after the storm.


I really enjoy the horror show.  But my youngest had to be carried out screaming the last two times we did it.  My husband did the carrying out while I stayed with the others and watched.  Since he's at work while I'm solo with the kids most of the time, I figure it's best to skip the horror show.


----------



## macraven

I claim dibbs on the child that can do Pflyers on Wednesday.....



I'll watch the little so you can do the horror make up show if I get that ride on Pflyers


----------



## keishashadow

We're @ AKV, scored on the Savannah view woohoo!  

Tomorrow, pool, then meeting Marcie @ MK pre MNSSHP

Wednesday, excited for our F&W Trader Sam's thing, then park TBD

Thursday, winging it again

Friday, AK then head for airport around 5 pm to do battle w/Alamo over the two flat tires and two subsequent tows.  Hoping my CC coverage doesn't let me down or that'll be a nice hit $

Still upset I missed robo, sure was nice to connect with da homies, even if the storm did it best to mess with us.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Kolby, I do the flyers with substitute kid anytime.  Heck, Mac and I can have little one ride twice.  

Just chilling in room too.  Walked back to CityWalk for some pizza.  Slices left for breakfast.  Oh, and noisy neighbors so far tonight.  I guess I am the lucky one to hear slamming doors and running kids in the hallway.  After 11, I may get grumpy.


Hope all are enjoying their night.

Oh, and it was the 2 o'clock one TinyD.


----------



## macraven

Lynne do you like the room location?
Did they move you out of T2?

That would get on my nerves to have a room where slamming doors and hall running went on

Keisha great score on that room!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I do not mind location, in I now.  They kindly had already moved my bags before I even got the new card.  More quiet now, maybe pool was closing?


----------



## macraven

I noticed the pool closed early and no idea why


----------



## pcstang

It was great meeting up with everyone. The hurricane really messed things up but we all made the best of it! Sorry we didn't see you again lynne and it was great to meet you Janet and Dave. Hope you don't have to take a match to the Alamo office lol. See you all next year if not sooner. 49 days of Mardi Gras next year...


----------



## schumigirl

We have a winters day today.........rain, breeze and dark..........heating is on, housework all done and I'm now all tucked up in front of the tv with iPad. Rain is bouncing down. 

Really need to get my finger out and do some reviews of HHN and do a few trip advisor reviews too.......been slacking a bit there. But, getting back into a routine isn't easy.....

DS has been sorting out my pics as they were all over the place........we had 4 cameras at one point.........so they all jumbled up when we uploaded them! Will get there eventually........trip report will eventually start! 

Just so much going on right on...........will catch up. 

Hope everyone's still having fun on vacation..........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I claim dibbs on the child that can do Pflyers on Wednesday.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll watch the little so you can do the horror make up show if I get that ride on Pflyers


I might qualify for the fliers. Never tried to get on it though. I'm inside of the height limit, but I'm not a child. 

About to get ready and switch hotels. 
If anyone is lonely in the parks today give me a shout. If I'm around the area I'll meet up with you. 

See you ladies tonight. @macraven this is your reminder! Tonight jakes!


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> I noticed the pool closed early and no idea why


When Lindsey and I went to get on the boat at 11 last night royal Pacifics had cones blocking it. No idea why. There were three drunk guys randomly standing. And she and I walked past the cones. The captain that came in said "sapphire falls?" And the guys were going to RPR so he took us all to RPR. Not sure why only one hotel would stop running boats? And no one was around to ask.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lawds this trip has been a rush! Loving it though. PBH is gorgeous! We may start staying here since there's so much more room.


----------



## macraven

Still in my room just chilling


Made a note for jakes tonight
I know that menu by memory now as have been there 5 times now
Should have used my hotel credits instead of Paying cash there

I have $70 left for my food credit
At the hotel so have a few days to use it

Planned to do the breakfast buffet morning but scratched that
Will hit it the next few days!

Wonderful that I was fortunate to meet many homies this trip

Makes you feel more connected to put a face with a name when you talk to them on the Dis


Schumi you need to come back to Orlando tomorrow

It is too cold where you are!


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> I claim dibbs on the child that can do Pflyers on Wednesday.....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll watch the little so you can do the horror make up show if I get that ride on Pflyers


Lol.  I still don't have a cell phone so I'll post tonight if we have an expected flyers time.  We didnt get to Forbidden Journey, HIppogriff, or Dueling Dragons yesterday either so I expect we will be on that side in the morning.

Any ideas on what the lines are like for P-Flyers these days?  Middle child says she'll only do it if the line is short.  But, with the park opening at 9 for those not on-site and us having to get Hippogriff and Forbidden journey first, I'm not sure how lines will be.  (We dont have to do dueling dragons first thing).

Lynne - I'll let you know too.  I don't know if there are any restrictions on how many taller can go with shorter child.  I have two kids short enough but I'm not sure if the youngest will do it.  The middle child loves extra attention so just give her a compliment and I bet she would do it again if needed if lines are short.


----------



## macraven

I will be checking here so I can claim the short one!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...hope mac gets her ride on flyers today.  I've never been on that ride since my kids were too tall.

Trey bought a new car this week.  I'm so happy for him since he works so hard, it's nice to see him enjoy the fruits of his labor.  Of course he'll be paying for it for the next several years so I might have to go solo for my future HHN trips unless I can talk Danielle into going. 

Nice to see all the homies are still meeting up.

It's cooled off here this week and the weather is quite pleasant.  If only it would rain and settle the dust on our road I would be happy.  My black car looks brown no matter how much I wash it.

Have fun today everyone


----------



## macraven

At 1:00 ep line a 30 minute wait for DM

Left the line


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> At 1:00 ep line a 30 minute wait for DM
> 
> Left the line


How are crowds in general today?  Yesterday's were a little higher than I like.  I was hoping some people had yesterday off and crowds might go down before we're back in the parks tomorrow.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> How are crowds in general today?  Yesterday's were a little higher than I like.  I was hoping some people had yesterday off and crowds might go down before we're back in the parks tomorrow.


Columbus Day! And Atlanta has/had a fall break yesterday and today


----------



## macraven

Had a 35 minute wait in line from start to when I got my food at Simpson 

Some sections at the studios is crowded

Cloudy and if it rains crowd will thin out


----------



## Lynne G

Actually I thought the crowds were worst today than yesterday.  Cooler and overcast, but no rain predicted.  Came back to check the pool out.  When I used express, DM was 80 minutes and got done in 20.  Not bad.  Less than 5 for Kong, when 40 on the regular line.  Both potter areas were too crowded for my taste.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki........congrats to DS on new car..........hope he enjoys it........you never know he might make it next year! Fingers crossed............


Had a lovely day inside after all today..........weather was dreadful all day........rain and dark skies made it feel like winter had arrived.........

However, mooched around the house doing little jobs here and there........nearly put cases in attic but wanted to make sure we have everything put away for next year before I do. They're not in the way in one of the spare rooms.........

Think my mum is coming down next week......yay!!! Do miss her........we talk every day on the phone.......trying to get her into Skype, but that's far too technical for her who has no interest in internet or computers..........lol........

Still be nice to see her..........she's so far away. 


Hope everyone's still having fun.....Keisha's at Disney..........Mac and Lynne are still at UO...........

Bet it's warmer than here..........yes Mac I do need to get back!!!


----------



## macraven

Just left the park and now off the boat
DM was done to a 3 minute wait for express at 4

Crowds were leaviNg then 
Shrek had no one in the ep line and standby were all going in

Did not hit ioa today
Doing that Wednesday and hopping to ioa before Hhn
Thursday will do studios again


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Still upset I missed robo, sure was nice to connect with da homies, even if the storm did it best to mess with us.



Was sorry we didn't meet to Keisha. Will look forward to a meet up in the future. Looking like two future trips to Universal in May and September of 2017. Might also do a short stay in the winter. No set dates at this point.

What did everyone think about Kong. I did early entry one morning while everyone was sleeping and got my fill of Gringotts that morning and then when HE started running rode it to IOA and rode Kong 4 times in a row. I loved it. I sat on the far right end first time the far left end of the seat second time and it felt like it was two different experiences. Rode it two more times and loved it.

LOL.....my little sister laughed and said I will believe it when I see it about me getting up for early entry...we had been enjoying the liquid spirits...and honestly the old eyes were a bit foggy in the morning after a night of daiquiris. I was sitting on the boat...Thinking what am I doing....after some coffee all was right with the world.

Another highlight of the trip was going down the slide at PB....have never been down it in all the years I have gone there. Saw a tiny life guard go down it and she easily slid off the end of the slide with her beverage in one hand and sunglasses in the other and did not even get her hair wet.

I went down the slide and continued to gain speed as I went down and flew off the end right to the bottom of pool....LOL....sister was laughing so hard....needless to say swim suit I guess was extra slippery and having a bit more luggage in the caboose didn't hurt either



tink1957 said:


> Trey bought a new car this week. I'm so happy for him since he works so hard, it's nice to see him enjoy the fruits of his labor.



Congratulations To Tinks son Trey on his new wheels . Your right it is nice to see your kiddos do well for themselves.

Schumi nice to hear you are going to have a visit with your mum. So sweet that you talk with her each day and take her on vacations. You are a good daughter.

Kohlby sounds like you could make a little money on rent a little one for the Pflyers. Sounds like Mac and Lynne want to ride pretty bad. I had to chuckle when I read their posts. Wish you guys would get pics and post them.


----------



## tink1957

Oh Robo, you've got me with your slide experience...thanks...I needed that.


----------



## kohlby

Mac and Lynne - My plan is to be at P-Flyers at 11am to tomorrow (wed).  If it's raining, then my youngest will freak out and we won't be there.  I don't have a cell phone so I can't let you know then. I'll be wearing a navy tennis skirt and pinkish purple tank top.  (And since it's a tank top, you will be able to see the winged foot on my shoulder).  If I don't see you right when I get there, then I'll do it with her and then wait after we get off so you two can try going the second time.  So that gives you some wiggle room with time.  If the wait time is 30 minutes or more, then she won't do it.  So if you notice it's a long wait, then no need to come over.  

Unless you know of a better place to meet, I'm thinking the area where many parents sit inside Camp Jurassic could be the best meeting place.


----------



## macraven

I'll be there at 10:55 and be looking for you


Let's hope Lynne does not read your post until after 11 tomorrow









Jk Lynne


----------



## macraven

You are a planner

I have no idea what I will have on for tomorrow yet


----------



## macraven

Saw the last few innings 


Chicago Cubs rule.............
WOOT. !


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Oh Robo, you've got me with your slide experience...thanks...I needed that.



You should hear the full version!!!!! So funny.........Robo can tell a story with great humour...........



It`s raining again............joy..........

Still, caught up on some more housework and got mum`s room ready for next week.......

Made some chicken noodle soup for lunch and having salmon for dinner.......long as food is organised we`re doing ok.

Happy Wednesday...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> You are a planner
> 
> I have no idea what I will have on for tomorrow yet


We are only doing two days this trip so I planned what we had left first.  We will do transformers, then Simpsons since both were too long on Mondays.  Then take the train and do Forbidden journey and hippogriff.  I'm hoping this puts us at P-Flyers at 11.  (If we are running early, then eldest wants to use wand.  If running late, well, then I guess we will be running late.  I don't run late normally though so it won't be by much).


----------



## macraven

Gotcha
You will be there when you are there


----------



## macraven

Ride P flyer

Kewl !

Was so nice to me kohlby her and her 3 offspring
Lovely family!


----------



## tinydancer09

At the turkey lake service plaza. Bought to hit the road non stop to GA. Glad to have met many of you! Sorry for those I missed. We shall meet again hopefully! Hope all who are still there have wonderful rest of your vacation. I'll give my report of things and send pictures in for the new stuff


----------



## macraven

Don't forget the UO wallet lanyard

Raining in the parks
Second time today for it

Waiting for hotel boat and will be back to UO with umbrella and poncho 


God to meet you TinyD 

Yes.... She is tiny !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Raining in the parks
> Second time today for it
> 
> Waiting for hotel boat and will be back to UO with umbrella and poncho



Hope it's dry for HHN tonight for you...........send the rain over to us, we have so much we won't notice any more......

Still, saves us watering the trees!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I'll be there at 10:55 and be looking for you
> 
> 
> Let's hope Lynne does not read your post until after 11 tomorrow



Mac reading your posts never ceases to put a smile on my face....


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## macraven

Waiting for AHS to open
Hope it is early as meeting up with peeps at 6.30


----------



## Lynne G

Hello!  I was an expect rain dodger today.  Rode the inside rides each time it started to rain.  Loving this cooler weather with low humidity.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Don't forget the UO wallet lanyard
> 
> Raining in the parks
> Second time today for it
> 
> Waiting for hotel boat and will be back to UO with umbrella and poncho
> 
> 
> God to meet you TinyD
> 
> Yes.... She is tiny !


I wont. I'm exhausted though and DIS isn't letting me upload from my phone so I'll have to put on computer first. I have doctors appointment and dance tomorrow, so probably won't happen until Friday. If I have an extra minute I'll e-mail them and the group picture tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Still at Hhn

Fun night!


----------



## macraven

Leaving Hhn
Tired feet


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty Thurday homies.  Or Throw Back.  Whichever, hope yours is starting off great.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Mac I sent ya a text. Just to you and not you and TinyD.  Glad to hear HHN was fun and you had a great night.

Ready to hit a few rides when you are.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh and Mac I sent ya a text. Just to you and not you and TinyD.  Glad to hear HHN was fun and you had a great night.
> 
> Ready to hit a few rides when you are.



Have fun with mac Lynne......hope youse have a good day.........

Mix of torrential rain and now sunshine today..........

Trying to organise Photobucket


----------



## kohlby

Mac - it was nice meeting you.  You're now officially a real person to me instead of a person who lives inside the Internet.  

Lynne - Hope you and Mac have a great day!


In my news, we have an offer on our SC house now.  It's not a close enough to what we want though so we will be countering.  Fingers crossed they accept what we counter with.  The FL house has its inspection this morning.


----------



## macraven

So I am not a homie in the box anymore

Was nice to meet you too kohlby


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh and Mac I sent ya a text. Just to you and not you and TinyD.  Glad to hear HHN was fun and you had a great night.
> 
> Ready to hit a few rides when you are.


I sent you a text to explain why I am still at the hotel and not sure when j will hit the park 

Concierge did not check me in for my flight on time last night for today

Working on the situation early this morning and overslept


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I sent you a text to explain why I am still at the hotel and not sure when j will hit the park
> 
> Concierge did not check me in for my flight on time last night for today
> 
> Working on the situation early this morning and overslept



I have my dates mixed up....thought it was tomorrow you left!!! Who leaves tomorrow........Keisha???

I have been so mixed up with everything this year........I got confused with all the meets that TinyD was organising.........who was at what hotel and when.....that`s why I missed Vicki.........and Robbie.......has he posted since he got back?

So you leave tonight...........enjoy your last day and safe travels tonight.......


I`ve spent most of today battling PB........I swear I have 5000 pics.......and I`m sure I`ve lost some!!!

Time for a cuppa.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi you are correct
My schedule was late Friday night to return home but with a medical issue I am having, switched the flight and returning tonight 

I can contact my doc on a Friday as they are off on Saturday 

My side effects from a med I am taking has become a problem so coming home early to discuss it with doc

I have to take the next pill Oct the 28 
This way doc can let me know if labs can be pushed and know before the 28 th if I continue on it

Sad to leave today and still trying to see Lynne before I leave 
She has another day in Orlando


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi you are correct
> My schedule was late Friday night to return home but with a medical issue I am having, switched the flight and returning tonight
> 
> I can contact my doc on a Friday as they are off on Saturday
> 
> My side effects from a med I am taking has become a problem so coming home early to discuss it with doc
> 
> I have to take the next pill Oct the 28
> This way doc can let me know if labs can be pushed and know before the 28 th if I continue on it
> 
> Sad to leave today and still trying to see Lynne before I leave
> She has another day in Orlando



Oh no! I know you've had a lot of pain while you've been there........but, sorry it's causing you to leave a day early......

Hope you catch Lynne before you leave........talk to you over the weekend..........


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Schumi you are correct
> My schedule was late Friday night to return home but with a medical issue I am having, switched the flight and returning tonight
> 
> I can contact my doc on a Friday as they are off on Saturday
> 
> My side effects from a med I am taking has become a problem so coming home early to discuss it with doc
> 
> I have to take the next pill Oct the 28
> This way doc can let me know if labs can be pushed and know before the 28 th if I continue on it
> 
> Sad to leave today and still trying to see Lynne before I leave
> She has another day in Orlando


Oh no!  I hope you get this worked out quickly upon returning.


----------



## tink1957

That stinks mac, sorry you have to leave early and hope the doc can help you out


----------



## macraven

At the airport now and received a text, so far just got the third one

Two save my flight is being delayed to after 8 departure
One says flight on time 

So I get to choose which one I want
Habahahahaha 

Figure I'll find out when I head to the gate 
Either way I sit at the food court or at the gate reading my emails

Did catch up with Lynne
She is at same hotel and saw her taking a park break


We kind of, sort of had lunch together

But ended up with me drinking water and her with coffee
Long story to it
Lol

Will be back to yak after I decide which gate I should be at


----------



## macraven

Now another text from sw and I will boards in about an hour 

Called sw to confirm as have received info 5 times in a row on cell

Sw switched planes so my flight will not be effected 

Woo hoo

 Get to see my cats earlier now

Think this will be the last time I switch dates on a flight for returning home
I'll not change a thing ever again !!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all is well with your flight Mac.  Maybe Jake's is not our best place to eat again.  LOL

Did enjoy chatting with Mac and hope all goes okay with all.


Hot and crowded, will rest than find food, gas, and back to park for an hour or so.  Oh and thanks Mac, white went to 90 minute Kong.  Really like that ride.

Later all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now another text from sw and I will boards in about an hour
> 
> Called sw to confirm as have received info 5 times in a row on cell
> 
> Sw switched planes so my flight will not be effected
> 
> Woo hoo
> 
> Get to see my cats earlier now
> 
> Think this will be the last time I switch dates on a flight for returning home
> I'll not change a thing ever again !!



Have a safe flight Mac.........enjoy snuggling those cats! 

Yes, changes are not my thing either.........I have one friend that would change her plans every ten minutes if you let her..........she's too manic at times........only see her periodically..........although, she hates and cannot understand my lack of planning things though.....so we kinda know what we both dislike about each other........but we get on otherwise.........

Catch you when you get home...........


----------



## tinydancer09

Figured you guys might get a laugh out of this like me.


----------



## macraven

This homie is now home

Going to rest and do very little tomorrow

Kind of like having a vacation from the vacation .......


In no way will I be Carole's twin and do laundry toMorrow and then get the suitcases emptied 

Probably have all things put away next week

Why change what works


----------



## tinydancer09

I'm in the process of cleaning the entire house. I've barely been home in three weeks and it's a disaster zone upstairs. Downstairs holly has kept in order. Almost all laundry is done... Kind of. It's in a holding place in the laundry room until I clean everything else upstairs. I have suitcases And luggage EVERYWHERE! As well as Halloween decorations I haven't had time to finish putting up.

Also how is it 1130 already?! 

The boy is coming into town tomorrow so hopefully I'll get it all done before then. Otherwise it won't be done until next week. Better get a move on... 

Also it's Harry Potter weekend and I just went grocery shopping for myself for the first time in three weeks. I plan to have a weekend without having to leave the house.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This homie is now home
> 
> Going to rest and do very little tomorrow
> 
> Kind of like having a vacation from the vacation .......
> 
> 
> In no way will I be Carole's twin and do laundry toMorrow and then get the suitcases emptied
> 
> Probably have all things put away next week
> 
> Why change what works



Lol..........quite right too.........I'm a bit odd like that with laundry and stuff.......or so everyone tells me 

Get your feet up and watch trashy tv and cuddle cats......take out food is good too. Saves cooking. Hope you get a good sleep too, that always helps........


Haven't gotten up yet, DH left very early this morning.......but looks like it's still raining........we did get some sunshine yesterday, but, not much. 

Grocery shopping this morning........think we'll have lasagne for dinner tonight........will make double cheese sauce and make macaroni cheese for DS, he doesn't really like lasagne. 

Have a good Friday...........


----------



## Kivara

Happy Friday all! Glad everyone is getting home safely. Take care, Mac...hope the doctor can get you feeling better!

Kiddos have the day off from school for some reason (Continued education, I believe it's called)...I call it "Clean out your own hamster's cage" day!  Will also be spending a chunk of the day working on Halloween costume...very excited by that! Usually they are almost done by now, but I've need the kiddos in the base clothes this time to get started, so I am WAY behind!

If I don't make it back here til Monday, have a great weekend all!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Terri is was so awesome saying a quick hello! I wish it had clicked that the MIB meetup was the same day as our HHN dinner. Next time! 

The start of our week was solo rushed with flight cancellations and having to drive in, but some how we made it work. My DD's 21st Bday dinner was great, and our three parks in one day at Disney went remarkably smooth. Universal is always a relaxing trip for us. Toothsome was fantastic and will be a much for return trips, and Kong was better than expected. HHN was an absolute blast! Krampus is my favorite house and Dead Man's WARF my favorite scarezone.

I hope those still at the parks are having a great time, and that everyone who has traveled home has arrived safely!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Schumi you are correct
> My schedule was late Friday night to return home but with a medical issue I am having, switched the flight and returning tonight
> 
> I can contact my doc on a Friday as they are off on Saturday
> 
> My side effects from a med I am taking has become a problem so coming home early to discuss it with doc
> 
> I have to take the next pill Oct the 28
> This way doc can let me know if labs can be pushed and know before the 28 th if I continue on it
> 
> Sad to leave today and still trying to see Lynne before I leave
> She has another day in Orlando




I'm sorry to hear you're having problems Mac! I hope you and your Dr can get things sorted for you soon!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh yea.... I AM NOW AN AP MEMBER!!!


----------



## Robo56

Mac I hope the doc can come up with a plan to make you feel better. Sending some healing thoughts and prayers your way . I second Carole's instructions, put those tootsies up and hug those kitties and chill 


I did try to remember all the things my sisters and niece could possibly tell my husband I was up to on vacation and spill the beans to him first much to his amusement. The pillow fight was started by my older sister and my possibly mooning them through the deluxe room window opening is purely conjecture and the result of them having to many cocktails  that's my story and I' am sticking to it


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Mac I hope the doc can come up with a plan to make you feel better. Sending some healing thoughts and prayers your way . I second Carole's instructions, put those tootsies up and hug those kitties and chill
> 
> 
> I did try to remember all the things my sisters and niece could possibly tell my husband I was up to on vacation and spill the beans to him first much to his amusement. The pillow fight was started by my older sister and my possibly mooning them through the deluxe room window opening is purely conjecture and the result of them having to many cocktails  that's my story and I' am sticking to it



Ok......you gotta keep that mooning story for next year.........I want to hear the whole unedited version................have you thought of doing a trip report...........


----------



## macraven

I like the part of you mooning the sisters.....


----------



## Lynne G

Home sweet home.  Kids were fighting from the time they picked me up.  Yep, it is good to be home.

Bags all unpacked, but too tired and dark to do wash.


Now to plan my winter vacation with the kids.  Ah, let the planning start to pick up.

Have a good Friday night.  And gosh, have to wear pants and a jacket now.  Pretty fall colors as the sun set.

Time for tea and relaxing.  Mac, I hope there is hope for good health today.  Just keep hugging those kitties.  Sending hugs.


----------



## macraven

I was wondering when you would get home Lynne

Kids fighting so all is back to normal 

Hahahahha 

Sounds like regular life for you is back 


Mr Mac said to me around 6:30 this w evening....

What are you fixing for dinner 


Looked at him and said, you're on your own

Life is back to normal for me too

Made two calls to doc and no call back
Did talk to her nurse and she said the doc had to talk to me
Disappointing.....

Time to find new docs in my area


----------



## schumigirl

Happy planning your next trip Lynne.........glad you had nice time on this one.........

Mac, that sucks! Yep, find someone local..........


Slept so late this morning..........went to bed around 11.30 last night and slept till 9.45 this morning........can't remember last time I slept so late. And didn't even have any wine last night that I can blame........lol......

So, a lazy start to the day. Have to write a reference for friends daughter, the book group I've been a member of for years is having a lunch today I'd forgotten about.......oops! Then, few jobs to do........trip report I think will be postponed till tomorrow.........will get there eventually! 

Been raining all night, but looks a nice enough day.........definitely time to wear new boots.........yay! 

Have a good Saturday...........


----------



## macraven

I can not imagine schumi over slept today

She is always on time 

She wins the blue ribbon of the week from the sans
Lol

I only wish I could have a routine sleep 

Most of the homies are back home now 
Keisha was the last of the homies to return home 
Hope to hear from her soon here


Have a great weekend and many thanks to schumi for including the day of the week for me


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Home sweet home.  Kids were fighting from the time they picked me up.  Yep, it is good to be home.
> 
> Bags all unpacked, but too tired and dark to do wash.
> 
> 
> Now to plan my winter vacation with the kids.  Ah, let the planning start to pick up.
> 
> Have a good Friday night.  And gosh, have to wear pants and a jacket now.  Pretty fall colors as the sun set.
> 
> Time for tea and relaxing.  Mac, I hope there is hope for good health today.  Just keep hugging those kitties.  Sending hugs.



Ahhh kids... gotta love em lol

We're already planning future trips too! DD and I will be back in two weeks for a little more HHN :-D


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I can not imagine schumi over slept today
> 
> She is always on time
> 
> She wins the blue ribbon of the week from the sans
> Lol
> 
> I only wish I could have a routine sleep
> 
> Most of the homies are back home now
> Keisha was the last of the homies to return home
> Hope to hear from her soon here
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend and many thanks to schumi for including the day of the week for me



Doesn't happen often I sleep so late..........how much longer can I use jet lag as a legitimate excuse for being tired.........

Have added a few pics to HRH and PB threads today, not too many but a few................found a couple more Portofino ones earlier so will add them if I can find them again.........Photobucket loves me 

Keish got home last night I think........

Hot, hot hot Thai Red Curry tonight........with coconut rice........lush!!


----------



## macraven

The homies will be over at 7 for dinner






Wait.......
I think all of us will miss your dinner at with you being 5 hours ahead of us, the food is gone now 

And I do not want to arrive just to clean the kitchen and be on dish duty


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......hey good timing ..........I'm just checking in..........yes, time difference sucks! 


Dinner was lush, Thai curry was so good, hot and spicy........DS had pizza again............oh don't worry kitchen was tidied hours ago........I can't abide mess........I'm so sad a times.....lol..........so you'd be ok to visit.....would never put you on dish duty....... Have you decided on dinner yet tonight? Something nice I hope........

Watched Suicide Squad tonight.........was better than I thought it would be, wine helped with a superhero type movie.....now watching a spooky dooky one........it's only 10.30.........love a good scare!


----------



## kohlby

SharkyGoddess said:


> Terri is was so awesome saying a quick hello! I wish it had clicked that the MIB meetup was the same day as our HHN dinner. Next time!
> 
> The start of our week was solo rushed with flight cancellations and having to drive in, but some how we made it work. My DD's 21st Bday dinner was great, and our three parks in one day at Disney went remarkably smooth. Universal is always a relaxing trip for us. Toothsome was fantastic and will be a much for return trips, and Kong was better than expected. HHN was an absolute blast! Krampus is my favorite house and Dead Man's WARF my favorite scarezone.
> 
> I hope those still at the parks are having a great time, and that everyone who has traveled home has arrived safely!


What did you get at Toothsome?  I haven't ventured inside yet and am worried I'll be overwhelmed by all the awesome options.


----------



## kohlby

I arrived home last night - and did get right to getting the laundry washed. I hate letting dirty clothes sit.  That's the only thing I'm a neat freak about though.  Our third hotel did have a washer/dryer in our room though so I only had to do one load for the entire family.  Though that clean laundry is still sitting in the dryer.  I need to go fold that this evening.

Our current house will have its inspection on Monday.  It was built in 1955 so I'm a bit nervous.  It's a good house, but still an older house.  Fingers crossed all comes back good - especially since my husband is great at fixing things and he'll be in Orlando.  He drove back with us yesterday and is head back tomorrow morning.  He'll fly in two weeks though for a quick visit.  

It's a bit chilly here.  Well, chilly for me.  I'm wearing a lightweight fleece though still in shorts and t-shirt.  It's only 73 in my house.  We keep the ac closer to 80 so that's a big difference.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

kohlby said:


> What did you get at Toothsome?  I haven't ventured inside yet and am worried I'll be overwhelmed by all the awesome options.



I had the brisket and mushroom meatloaf, it was fabulous! My dd had the fettuccine and loved it, I forget what my hubs and oldest ds had but I know they liked it, my youngest ds had a regular burger. He's kinda picky 

We each had a different flavor shake (red velvet, coffee, cinnamon, double chocolate & bacon) and they were all light & fluffy, not heavy at all.


----------



## macraven

I went with the Blue crew and pcstang to toothsome 

We stood at the side and watched them make the shakes 

Next time I am at the darkside and want ice cream treat, will go there for it


----------



## macraven

Guessing Keisha is pooped 


Thought she was returning home Friday or was it Saturday? And still waiting for her to check in here 

All the homies I met while there are home now


----------



## macraven

Kohlby so hope the house passed inspection

Hope your open house brings in bids for your place


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Kohlby so hope the house passed inspection
> 
> Hope your open house brings in bids for your place


Our SC house is now under contract so the open house was cancelled.    That's why they're doing inspection on Monday.  The FL house already passed inspection.  It gets confusing!  If all goes well, we close on the SC house on the 14th and close on the FL house two days later.  





macraven said:


> I went with the Blue crew and pcstang to toothsome
> 
> We stood at the side and watched them make the shakes
> 
> Next time I am at the darkside and want ice cream treat, will go there for it


I need more toothsome suggestions - whether shakes or meals.  What did y'all get and anything that was super yummy?


----------



## macraven

We did not eat there

Just watched them make the shakes and ice cream desserts

Not sure of the menu so when I do eat there it will be for the sweets


----------



## SharkyGoddess

kohlby said:


> Our SC house is now under contract so the open house was cancelled.    That's why they're doing inspection on Monday.  The FL house already passed inspection.  It gets confusing!  If all goes well, we close on the SC house on the 14th and close on the FL house two days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more toothsome suggestions - whether shakes or meals.  What did y'all get and anything that was super yummy?



We'll be there again this week. Is there anything in particular you want me to look for?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We did not eat there
> 
> Just watched them make the shakes and ice cream desserts
> 
> Not sure of the menu so when I do eat there it will be for the sweets



You know we are the same with this menu.......it has a lot on it and a few things that look good, but it doesn't thrill us.

We had the totchos a burger.........burger was really nice, DH enjoyed it. My Totchos were just ok. Large portion, but kinda stuck together after a while. And nowhere near what you would call spicy.......but I would probably go back and have something else. Not worth queueing for 2 hours though.


Sunday again...........Trip Report has started.......forgot how much time it takes, so not much has been done this afternoon. Apart from that......

Is anyone else missing some smilies?


----------



## kohlby

SharkyGoddess said:


> We'll be there again this week. Is there anything in particular you want me to look for?


Nope - just a review if you got something especially good or something that needs to be avoided.  There are several food categories I don't eat, but since I'm in a family of 5, it could still be helpful to someone else in my family.


----------



## Lynne G

I had a crepes and berries plate from the quick serving at Toothsome.  It was very good.  By the size of the ice cream creations, I did not think I could eat them all by myself.  They were large.  I would definitely eat there again, and may do the sit down with my kids when we're down there in a couple of months.  I hope I can do online reservations for it soon.  When we go, it will be busy, I mean a sea of homies.  I am ready though, my kids are well seasoned to thread through crowds of people.  

Time to do errands, and get ready for work.  Ugh, had to set the early wake up today, back to schedules, people.

Off to read Schumi's new TR.  I enjoy reading yours.

Enjoy this bright and sporty Sunday.  American and European football today.  My town is ready to boo and cheer.  Great fall weather and I am showing off my jersey.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning homies!

Well, it is after 12 now but time is not a factor in my life 


Hope all goes well for kohlby and the houses
I went thru that last November-December and can recall how nerve racking that went

I'm sure hers will go smoother and she will be the owner of a Florida drivers license real soon!

Missed seeing you Sharky on the trip
Maybe another time will meet up

Seems like TinyD is busy at work as she was not here after midnight yesterday

Lynne, why does work have to come around so soon......
But the lucky ducky you are, you have a repeat trip month after next


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Good Sunday morning homies!
> 
> Well, it is after 12 now but time is not a factor in my life
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well for kohlby and the houses
> I went thru that last November-December and can recall how nerve racking that went
> 
> I'm sure hers will go smoother and she will be the owner of a Florida drivers license real soon!
> 
> Missed seeing you Sharky on the trip
> Maybe another time will meet up
> 
> Seems like TinyD is busy at work as she was not here after midnight yesterday
> 
> Lynne, why does work have to come around so soon......
> But the lucky ducky you are, you have a repeat trip month after next



I have AP now and I plan on wearing it out as my budget allows! I wish I hadn't gotten my days so confused and could have met up with everyone at MIB. DD and in are returning in just a few days, but only for two nights. She finally agreed to do HHN! *happy dancing*


----------



## macraven

Are you driving down from ky or flying?

Have a safe trip which ever way you go 


I had planned to drive to Bushnell for Veterans Day but fighting the urge to cancel it
Going to Atlanta Friday to Sunday for 6 flags weekend

I am not one to do mini car trips days apart but I know plenty of peeps that can do that


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We'll be flying this time. My biggest complaint is the way too early return flight. YUCK!

Small car trips can be fun, but back to back is very tiring. 

How are you feeling, BTW? Were you able to speak with your Dr?


----------



## macraven

Doc has not called back yet
Googling for new one today

Will stay with Chicago doc until set up and comfortable with a new one 

Have labs set up for beginning of November with doc and this way won't have to start from scratch with new one

Hopefully will find new surgeon down here too


Agree that back to back car trips are overwhelming 
I have done them but do not like them 

Great you are returning back to the darkside so soon!


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Our SC house is now under contract so the open house was cancelled.    That's why they're doing inspection on Monday.  The FL house already passed inspection.  It gets confusing!  If all goes well, we close on the SC house on the 14th and close on the FL house two days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more toothsome suggestions - whether shakes or meals.  What did y'all get and anything that was super yummy?


We ate there. I ordered the fettuccine (even though I've been so excited about waffles) and my friend ordered the salmon. Both were very good! I didn't taste the salmon as I can't stand fish, but she loved it and ate all of it. The fettuccine Alfredo sauce is fresh in house made and was good. You can also add chicken or sprimp. I ordered the creme brûlée and enjoyed it. My friend had the flourless cake and I think I'll get that next time! I very much enjoyed this meal. I could tell it was all fresh and I didn't leave feeling sick and overfull like I do at most places. Excited to eat here again!

Oh we did have a crazy wait. We were very open minded though. I think it was  exacerbated by the fact that they were closed the night before for an event. We waited 2 hours. Normally I wouldn't consider that, but they text you when the table is ready so we were able to wonder around city walk for a while and enjoy a beer and Starbucks before dinner. We checked in around 7:45 which is after the heavy dinner crowd... All our own fault! We headed back to the restaurant around 30 minutes to go as we didn't know how quickly we had to be back to the desk when they texted. Watching the milkshakes being made was awesome! I do wonder why they didn't make a bigger dessert kitchen though.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Doc has not called back yet
> Googling for new one today
> 
> Will stay with Chicago doc until set up and comfortable with a new one
> 
> Have labs set up for beginning of November with doc and this way won't have to start from scratch with new one
> 
> Hopefully will find new surgeon down here too
> 
> 
> Agree that back to back car trips are overwhelming
> I have done them but do not like them
> 
> Great you are returning back to the darkside so soon!



I hope you find a new, attentive Dr soon. Finding a good one stinks!


----------



## macraven

And impossible where I am it appears


----------



## Bluer101

Who's watching TWD "The journey so far".


----------



## macraven

Not me
Have seen the marathon so many times

Waiting for next Sunday night!

Plan to leave Atlanta late that afternoon so will be ready to watch season premiere


----------



## macraven

Welcome to Monday homies

Rise and shine..


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...time to make the coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, and the harvest moon was still out when I started the day.  Clear sky made it look so pretty in the darkness.  Now, it's just a sunny, cool Monday morning, and we'll be 80 before the sun sets.  How nice is that?  Well, reviewing a ton of emails, and forgetting my cell phone nice.  Yep, it's Monday alright.  

Morning all!  

Hope Kolby's moving goes smoothly.  I can attest, cleaning out a house is stressful.

Hope Tink and Mac are enjoying their coffee now.

Off to make more tea.  Apparently, my tea cup and tea pot are not large enough.


----------



## macraven

Yes have had lots of coffee and hit my max hours ago

Early start this morning!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Look at y'all being productive and stuff... I'm still sitting in bed trying to convince myself I need to be up  I guess if I want my coffee, and I really do, that I'd better venture down stairs. Plus I need to get the young in started on his school work.


----------



## schumigirl

Productive person here too...........

After sending out very important emails early this morning......well, friends are important.........I cleaned 3 bathrooms, 2 bedrooms.....the others can wait, kitchen and utility floors.....then ironed. Quick lunch and did 2 hours on trip report......

Now thinking I should have planned dinner.......will have to check what`s there......I know freezers are full, but too late to defrost anything now.......we won`t starve that's for sure.......


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Do you hire out?


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, and maybe I can have Schumi's dinner left overs for lunch.  On the hunt soon for something to eat for lunch.  

And Mac has a max?  Who da thought.    has Tink reached hers yet?  And has Sharky finally had her coffee?

Not, me, I'm a tea drinker all day long.  Seems cool air inside.  Time to take a stroll.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Do you hire out?



I think Schumi is secretly the energizer bunny!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Still slurping on my coffee over here. So far my petting zoo has been tended to, breakfast has been had, laundry has been stated and Squish is successfully avoiding his Moday school work. I'm now catching up on Halloween Wars before I start my Cinderella routine.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family .


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Do you hire out?



Lol.......I hate housework.........I'd make a rubbish housekeeper.........



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and maybe I can have Schumi's dinner left overs for lunch.  On the hunt soon for something to eat for lunch.
> 
> And Mac has a max?  Who da thought.    has Tink reached hers yet?  And has Sharky finally had her coffee?
> 
> Not, me, I'm a tea drinker all day long.  Seems cool air inside.  Time to take a stroll.



Loves me a cup of tea..........no leftovers tonight..........clean plates all round..........

Was racking my brains to think who in macs family was called Max???? Thought I'd never heard her mention him.......then I reread it........doh! 



SharkyGoddess said:


> I think Schumi is secretly the energizer bunny!



I wish!!! I looked exhausted after a mammoth housekeeping session.........I even had a sweat.......or that could be my age.......



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family .







Not sure I feel like anything like an energiser bunny tonight, been laid along settee for an hour watching Murder She Wrote.........lol.......the high life! 

Went out eventually and bought some chicken breasts and made BBQ chicken with wedges and roasted veg.......went down a treat..........starting to get to that time of year for winter warmer dishes.........


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> Look at y'all being productive and stuff... I'm still sitting in bed trying to convince myself I need to be up  I guess if I want my coffee, and I really do, that I'd better venture down stairs. Plus I need to get the young in started on his school work.


That was me still at 11:30 this morning lol! 

I finally got up and was productive before noon. Office has been rather busy since I actually started doing stuff.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family .




  Hi Robo.  Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## macraven

Simple dinner at my house tonight

BLT and went to KFC for a large coleslaw

If I am watching calories, so will
 everyone in my house


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Hi Robo. Hope all is well with you and your family.



All is well as can be Lynne. Hope you had a great trip. I' am sure your family is glad to have you home. 

For me it's like you have all this excitement about trip coming up yeah!!!!! Then while on the trip it seems like first couple days are awesome and then you settle into this time warp of fun. Then it's over to soon BOO!!!!!

I do believe I have caught the HHN BUG. I will blame that on MAC  My niece and I will be talking about HHN for a long time. Thanks to all the great advice from Mac we had a great RIP tour and UTH tour.

I hope you were able to do all the things you planned after the weather issues.


----------



## tinydancer09

It's national pasta day so I made Alfredo over bowties while my sister was pissed at me and slamed things around before locking herself in her room. 

just another night in the sister house. 

She was gone since Thursday came home today. I literally said 3 words to her before she got pissed and started slamming thing around. Later on when she didnt get over it I confronted her and asked her what the deal was. She called me a bad word and I might have gone off at her. Ohhh I should get my own place. That would require me to cancel my annual passes and trips though. hmm...


----------



## macraven

So sweet of you robo
Glad your hhn experience was a winner

I got hooked in 1999 for Hhn
Have gone yearly ever since

Someday hope you will be at the darkside when I am and we could do some houses together

If a person is gonna be an addict, best it is for Hhn

I am completely and totally addicted to hhn


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> It's national pasta day so I made Alfredo over bowties while my sister was pissed at me and slamed things around before locking herself in her room.
> 
> just another night in the sister house.
> 
> She was gone since Thursday came home today. I literally said 3 words to her before she got pissed and started slamming thing around. Later on when she didnt get over it I confronted her and asked her what the deal was. She called me a bad word and I might have gone off at her. Ohhh I should get my own place. That would require me to cancel my annual passes and trips though. hmm...



Hmmm........ Maybe if I had a sissy, I would have a pouty one that would give me the evil eye

Always wanted one though 



I hope she becomes nice again to you as tension in the house is an icky feeling 


To get even, spit in her food
You'll feel better and she'll never know

Keep her as a roommate 
UO needs you


----------



## Robo56

Tinyd I say give her the full moon.....LOL....she will either be appalled and go to her room and sleep it off or she will fall over laughing. Let's hope she chooses the later.

Mac I will adopt you as a sister . I do believe between the two of us we could get into a significant amount of mischief and fun


----------



## macraven

You bet!


We could have lots of fun while we got into trouble

Crank calling we could do


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> You bet!
> 
> 
> We could have lots of fun while we got into trouble
> 
> Crank calling we could do



Yeah! I hear the slide at PBH calling our name


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I hate housework.........I'd make a rubbish housekeeper.........
> 
> 
> 
> Loves me a cup of tea..........no leftovers tonight..........clean plates all round..........
> 
> Was racking my brains to think who in macs family was called Max???? Thought I'd never heard her mention him.......then I reread it........doh!



I did the same thing.


I guess my day was semi-productive.   The kids had a field trip in the morning.  I spent a chunk of the afternoon waiting at the car place due to a warning light and needing an oil change.  Luckily, it's all under warranty so that was free.  No cleaning took place though outside of making the beds.  I normally don't make beds.  I don't see the point if they're going to just get messed up again later that day.  Inspection at the SC house happened today.  Inspector left all sorts of things on - including a bathroom fan I didn't discover on until 7 hours later.  I did discover the air conditioner on as soon as it came on though.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like things are moving along Kohlby.  I may need the AC on today.  We're trying to pass the current record of 84 for this date.  Maybe 85 or 86 by this afternoon.  No matter though, fall will not let us forget it is fall, it will be 65 by Saturday.

Well, it may be pasta day, but it's Tuesday.  And for TinyD's sister:






and a funny:





off to find something sweet to eat with my tea this morning  Good morning all!


----------



## keishashadow

Before the dogs are sent out for me

Need to catch up, did see Tink's son has new set of wheels!  Woohoo

More time tomorrow to dig around here, car in the shop for a broken strap underneathstuck @ home, God forbid I'd walk anywhere.  

Forgot how stuff tends to pile up when away from home longer lol. Quite the eventful trip, warts & all.  Nice to see everybody and sorry for those that I missed.  

Supposed to break record heat here today 85 degrees.  Nice stretch of weather has enabled us to get a good portion of Halloween decorations in place.  Bottom will drop out tomorrow & probably need to fire up the furnace's boiler this weekend...we always light a candle beforehand, hoping it still works lol.

Today is full of appointments and will spend afternoon with mom who has probably given up on me at this point.


----------



## Kivara

Just checking in...housework is being neglected, but I'm in crunch-mode with Halloween costumes (teach me to open my big mouth 3 weeks from Halloween...youngest was fine with wearing camo and carrying a NERF gun, and I suggested the Predator...what was I thinking?

Anywho, off to sculpt some body armor and make dreads 

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## macraven

When do all your communities celebrate Halloween?

When I lived up north, it was done on a Saturday from 2 to 4 in the day light and it was not on the 31
All of our past surrounding communities had the same ordinance

We never got trick or treaters all those years

Need to find out if anyone celebrates it in our community down here


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Janet!

Haven't seen DS in a few days...new car + new girlfriend + 4 days off work = who knows what he's up to.  Hope he has fun 

Happy Tuesday back at cha Kivara and to all the homies


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> When do all your communities celebrate Halloween?
> 
> When I lived up north, it was done on a Saturday from 2 to 4 in the day light and it was not on the 31
> All of our past surrounding communities had the same ordinance
> 
> We never got trick or treaters all those years
> 
> Need to find out if anyone celebrates it in our community down here


I find that it varies depending on the neighborhood.  We live on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere so we never get trick or treaters.  When the kids were little I took them to the town square area but now they have trunk or treating events here.  I would be prepared with candy for both the Saturday before Halloween and the actual date.  Even if you don't get any little goblins, you've got candy to munch on for awhile.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> It's national pasta day so I made Alfredo over bowties while my sister was pissed at me and slamed things around before locking herself in her room.
> 
> just another night in the sister house.
> 
> She was gone since Thursday came home today. I literally said 3 words to her before she got pissed and started slamming thing around. Later on when she didnt get over it I confronted her and asked her what the deal was. She called me a bad word and I might have gone off at her. Ohhh I should get my own place. That would require me to cancel my annual passes and trips though. hmm...



My three have their moments too. One thing about siblings, you always make up


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Before the dogs are sent out for me
> 
> Need to catch up, did see Tink's son has new set of wheels!  Woohoo
> 
> More time tomorrow to dig around here, car in the shop for a broken strap underneathstuck @ home, God forbid I'd walk anywhere.
> 
> Forgot how stuff tends to pile up when away from home longer lol. Quite the eventful trip, warts & all.  Nice to see everybody and sorry for those that I missed.
> 
> Supposed to break record heat here today 85 degrees.  Nice stretch of weather has enabled us to get a good portion of Halloween decorations in place.  Bottom will drop out tomorrow & probably need to fire up the furnace's boiler this weekend...we always light a candle beforehand, hoping it still works lol.
> 
> Today is full of appointments and will spend afternoon with mom who has probably given up on me at this point.



Lol.........that sentence made me laugh........I'm the same with walking.........

Certainly was a trip and a half,  glad you back home safely though........have a nice visit with your mum today......

We have the heating on today........

Although Sun has just come out........salmon for dinner tonight, and not sure what else yet.......haven't looked in fridges yet to see what's there.......probably roasted veg and cour cousin........


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> When do all your communities celebrate Halloween?
> 
> When I lived up north, it was done on a Saturday from 2 to 4 in the day light and it was not on the 31
> All of our past surrounding communities had the same ordinance
> 
> We never got trick or treaters all those years
> 
> Need to find out if anyone celebrates it in our community down here




On Halloween.  There aren't specific hours for it but it's understood it starts a little before dark as the younger kids need a chance to get out.  

However, if it falls on a Sunday or a Wednesday, a lot less houses will participate due to church.  (There are several that have issues with the holiday anyway and don't do it but enough normally do it as long as it isn't a church day).  

The counties next to me sometimes change what day they do it and some set times, but it's always evening.  My town has always been on Halloween though and we've lived here almost 20 years.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Hmmm........ Maybe if I had a sissy, I would have a pouty one that would give me the evil eye
> 
> Always wanted one though
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she becomes nice again to you as tension in the house is an icky feeling
> 
> 
> To get even, spit in her food
> You'll feel better and she'll never know
> 
> Keep her as a roommate
> UO needs you


I made wheat filled pasta and bread instead. That was evil enough. I also have brownies and biscuits sitting all over the kitchen that she cant have from when she was gone all weekend. I accidentally forgot to put those away before she got home... but I don't feel as bad now. 


Robo56 said:


> Tinyd I say give her the full moon.....LOL....she will either be appalled and go to her room and sleep it off or she will fall over laughing. Let's hope she chooses the later.
> 
> Mac I will adopt you as a sister . I do believe between the two of us we could get into a significant amount of mischief and fun


She'd probably just call me another dirty word. She likes to do that one too. 
She locked herself in her room starting at 7:30 last night so eh. whatever.


----------



## tinydancer09

SharkyGoddess said:


> My three have their moments too. One thing about siblings, you always make up


Ummm...  you should meet my family then. lol! 
If it weren't for me and my parents free food and presents we would not get together as a family. 
My oldest brother and oldest sister cannot stand each other and have wished death upon the other more than once. I wish that were the worst thing too.. I won't share the details on here but if you want to hear the pure evil you're welcome to text me! It's bad.... 
Conveniently sometimes one is out of town for one holiday and the other is out of town for the other. That was a very quiet and calm year.... 

But yes, my sister and I will. IDK what got stuck up her you know what yesterday. It's just aggravating to be treated like a child in your own home by your sister. We'll see what happens when she gets of work tonight.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> When do all your communities celebrate Halloween?
> 
> When I lived up north, it was done on a Saturday from 2 to 4 in the day light and it was not on the 31
> All of our past surrounding communities had the same ordinance
> 
> We never got trick or treaters all those years
> 
> Need to find out if anyone celebrates it in our community down here


I haven't heard official announcement this year. Growing up if Halloween fell on a church night they would move it to a different day. Otherwise it was the night it fell on. If it was a weekday people would start coming around as early as 5PM... if it was a weekend they started later and stayed out later. I remember one year when we were done by 8PM! And then some we still had people around at 11... 
It's all community based and they usually make an announcement a week before if they're going to change it. At least here! 

Usually if the porch lights are off it means no candy. If the porch lights are on and especially if there are decorations it means come on up. We never get any here because it's a gated community.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

tinydancer09 said:


> Ummm...  you should meet my family then. lol!
> If it weren't for me and my parents free food and presents we would not get together as a family.
> My oldest brother and oldest sister cannot stand each other and have wished death upon the other more than once. I wish that were the worst thing too.. I won't share the details on here but if you want to hear the pure evil you're welcome to text me! It's bad....
> Conveniently sometimes one is out of town for one holiday and the other is out of town for the other. That was a very quiet and calm year....
> 
> But yes, my sister and I will. IDK what got stuck up her you know what yesterday. It's just aggravating to be treated like a child in your own home by your sister. We'll see what happens when she gets of work tonight.




I completely understand! I have a half sister who's a complete hag. I tried once to have a relationship with her, she's just too toxic and I value my peace more! 

Text any time ya want! We can swap family horror stories for Halloween HAHA!


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> However, if it falls on a Sunday or a Wednesday, a lot less houses will participate due to church.  (There are several that have issues with the holiday anyway and don't do it but enough normally do it as long as it isn't a church day).



A little village we lived in many years ago was like that. The local church wanted to stop all Halloween events......thing is unfortunately it isn't such a huge event over here anyway........it's trying but nowhere near the same hype. 

Most ignored him and things went ahead as planned.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> One thing about siblings, you always make up




Not in some families


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Not in some families



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## macraven

Tiny needs to do a news letter as I'm curious too about the family squabble 

Wondering if it tops mine


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tiny needs to do a news letter as I'm curious too about the family squabble
> 
> Wondering if it tops mine





That's one thing most folks have in common........


Finally got off the phone from someone..........she breathes with her ears I'm sure as no one can talk quite that much and breathe at the same time!

Exhausting.


----------



## macraven

Thank you homies for your replies on Halloween 

Most of the families in our gated community are two income homes

Can only name 3 houses that are retirees.

Will have to wait and ask two neighbors I have met if our area does trick or treat and when

Church I have been attending does not do Halloween but does a trunk or treat in their parking lot
Date I don't know as have been out of town but saw something in the bulletin asking for candy treats for their event back in September


----------



## schumigirl

I love the sound of trunk or treat!! Never heard that one before Vicki mentioned it........

Our church does a party every year, we live in a small village and some houses are quite remote.......so it's nice to get together for a party........but this might be something new to suggest.


----------



## macraven

Yes peeps put the candy in the trunk of their car and kids go from car to car in the parking lot

Adults stand by each trunk to supervise

All the cars are faced with the trunks towards the line the kids walk on


----------



## Squirlz

Sharing a picture I took in Key West last week.  Housecat jumping over children at sunset.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes peeps out the candy in the trunk of their car and kids go from car to car in the parking lot
> 
> Adults stand by each trunk to supervise
> 
> All the cars are faced with the trunks towards the line the kids walk on



It's a good idea........I think a few folks round here would like that idea..........

Just hope it doesn't rain........lol.......


----------



## macraven

Squirlz that is a fantastic pic !


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Does anyone who attended HHN remember seeing the Bavarian pretzle tent, and if so, where is it?


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Squirlz that is a fantastic pic !


Thanks!  I get lucky sometimes.


----------



## macraven

If you ever enter that pic in a contest let us know

I'll vote with all my Email addresses for youse.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> Sharing a picture I took in Key West last week.  Housecat jumping over children at sunset.
> 
> View attachment 201845


Mallory Square?


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Mallory Square?


Yup! Every night we watched the Cat Man then went to the Tree Bar for vodka and grapefruit juice.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Wednesday..........

I started the day with such good intentions..........haven't done much.

Does pressing start on the washing machine count as actual work? I like to think it does.......


----------



## Kivara

schumigirl said:


> Does pressing start on the washing machine count as actual work? I like to think it does.......



I sincerely hope so, as that's all the housework I did yesterday 

TinyD, hope things calm down soon! Although, your stories do make me appreciate my family a bit more 

Mac, our Trick or Treat is on the 31st if it's a Mon-Thurs, if it's a Fri-Sun night, they move it to a weekday. They started that when I was a kid, as there is statistically a higher chance of kids being hit by drunk drivers on weekends. Our church does a costume party with games, pizza, treat bags, and a maze every year (got to get working on that as well EEK)

Happy hump day all (and I love the camel barrista, Schumi!)


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> I sincerely hope so, as that's all the housework I did yesterday
> 
> Happy hump day all (and I love the camel barrista, Schumi!)



Then it`s official........I did some work this morning......... lol.......always nice to be validated........


Had avocado and tuna steak salad for lunch today........nice, but was thinking of a bacon sandwich at the time......lol

Lasagne tonight......gotta have balance.....


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> Yup! Every night we watched the Cat Man then went to the Tree Bar for vodka and grapefruit juice.


Nice! We stayed right there at 0 Duval St. Our balcony overlooked Mallory Square. I'd have to look up the name of the hotel. Interesting people in Mallory Square...


----------



## macraven

Hump day and that means Wednesday time 


I love the homie calendar we go by 

Not a good sleep last night
My cats avoided me as if I were a stranger when i got home last Thursday late night 

Blue got in my lap the next day but Luna would not get near me

Last night she hid under my bed and at 2:15 in the morning she decided to forgive me and woke me up when she jumped on me

Slept off and on until 7

Ready to go back to bed now


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone . Schumi wonder if propping legs up on table and raising coffee cup to my mouth counts as work....LOL....that's all I have accomplished this morning.

Mac sounds like you need a cat nap .

I have already started wrapping Christmas presents.


Thinking about menu for Halloween party.


----------



## Lynne G

Indeed, happy hump day, or Wednesday as we call it.  Enjoying another summer day, before they're gone.  It's so sunny out.  Lots of tea this morning.  It's going to be that kinda day.  Morning homies.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Morning y'all! Up early to get ds off to work, then get some basic cleaning done before dd and I fly back out for two more nights of HHN. But for now... I'm on the couch sipping my death wish and watching some horror.


----------



## macraven

Will you be doing Thursday and Friday Hhn nights?

Safe travels and I know you will have fun with birthday girl there


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Nice! We stayed right there at 0 Duval St. Our balcony overlooked Mallory Square. I'd have to look up the name of the hotel. Interesting people in Mallory Square...


The Westin or the Pier House I'd guess.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> The Westin or the Pier House I'd guess.


I just looked it up, Ocean Key resort.


----------



## tinydancer09

Kivara said:


> I sincerely hope so, as that's all the housework I did yesterday
> 
> TinyD, hope things calm down soon! Although, your stories do make me appreciate my family a bit more
> 
> Mac, our Trick or Treat is on the 31st if it's a Mon-Thurs, if it's a Fri-Sun night, they move it to a weekday. They started that when I was a kid, as there is statistically a higher chance of kids being hit by drunk drivers on weekends. Our church does a costume party with games, pizza, treat bags, and a maze every year (got to get working on that as well EEK)
> 
> Happy hump day all (and I love the camel barrista, Schumi!)


I do like my family in all realness. It's just the mere fact of smashing two different families together and having so many siblings... there's going to be issues. 
I've never once had to change my own tire or be stranded on the side of the road with no answers. Oh, and I've never had an AC go out for more an a day.... That's something I can thank my siblings for. There's so many of them someone is bound to be around and know how to do what I need doing! lol! 
We're going on day three of not seeing nor talking to a sister I live in a 1900 sq foot townhome with. I'm not going to lie... it's a little impressive.


----------



## macraven

Wait her out 


My bets on day 6 she will cave and say something


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the good ol' silent treatment.  I agree, one of these days, she will say something TinyD.  Hopefully not a nasty word though.  LOL

It is beautiful out right now.  Ask me on Friday, and I'll be complaining about the rain, but happy it will be Friday.  

ooh between Squirlz and PC, I may have to look closer at spending a few days in Key West.  Not this vacation, but hmmm, next year?  Maybe cruise out of Miami then before or after? Wheels will be turning next year.  Note made.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Ah, the good ol' silent treatment.  I agree, one of these days, she will say something TinyD.  Hopefully not a nasty word though.  LOL
> 
> It is beautiful out right now.  Ask me on Friday, and I'll be complaining about the rain, but happy it will be Friday.
> 
> ooh between Squirlz and PC, I may have to look closer at spending a few days in Key West.  Not this vacation, but hmmm, next year?  Maybe cruise out of Miami then before or after? Wheels will be turning next year.  Note made.


I recommend it. Wasn't sure what to expect and after our trip I said we were done with Key West. That was 2 years ago and the longer it's been the more I'm ready to go back. We did a small charter to sail, kayak and snorkel. That was awesome!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> I recommend it. Wasn't sure what to expect and after our trip I said we were done with Key West. That was 2 years ago and the longer it's been the more I'm ready to go back. We did a small charter to sail, kayak and snorkel. That was awesome!




That does sound awesome PC.  And my kids would enjoy sailing, snorkeling and kayaking in the very blue ocean for sure.  They really enjoyed doing that in St. Thomas a few years ago.  They want to go back there again too.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> That does sound awesome PC.  And my kids would enjoy sailing, snorkeling and kayaking in the very blue ocean for sure.  They really enjoyed doing that in St. Thomas a few years ago.  They want to go back there again too.


We love it more every time we go.  We always tour the Hemingway house, not so much for the history but for the cats!  They had 4 kittens that were just adorable.  They never let guests handle the kittens, but it was Molly's birthday and the Wrangler let her hold two!  Made her whole trip.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> That does sound awesome PC.  And my kids would enjoy sailing, snorkeling and kayaking in the very blue ocean for sure.  They really enjoyed doing that in St. Thomas a few years ago.  They want to go back there again too.


There are so many great places to eat too. Get off the main streets and just look around. Plenty of great places on side streets that are delicious.


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> There are so many great places to eat too. Get off the main streets and just look around. Plenty of great places on side streets that are delicious.


We had Cuban sandwiches delivered to our bar stools one night.

There are these weird statues we pass every evening down by the cruise ship pier.  I don't know what this dude is supposed to be doing, but I've always wanted to try this and it worked!


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> We had Cuban sandwiches delivered to our bar stools one night.
> 
> There are these weird statues we pass every evening down by the cruise ship pier.  I don't know what this dude is supposed to be doing, but I've always wanted to try this and it worked!
> 
> View attachment 202043


Awesome!!! Lol


----------



## Squirlz

This "our spot".  The end of the L-shaped Tree Bar by the sidewalk.  Drinking Stoly and fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Wait her out
> 
> 
> My bets on day 6 she will cave and say something


I was cooking in the kitchen when she came home and she wanted food soo...... 
I'm going out of town AGAIN this weekend. When I get back we'll have to get together and start Thanksgiving planning. 
It'll all be fine. Just one of those things. I just wish it were less like we're married.... that's what I'm trying to move towards. The more I'm out of town the more I feel it will help that.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a happy ending has happened


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Sounds like a happy ending has happened


Until I do something she thinks is annoying again....


----------



## macraven

Just cook for her and she will keep talking to youse


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Will you be doing Thursday and Friday Hhn nights?
> 
> Safe travels and I know you will have fun with birthday girl there


Wed & Thurs

Tonight was PACKED!!! staying at RPR... I think I like PBH better, but it's pretty here. So far she's loving it


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Wed & Thurs
> 
> Tonight was PACKED!!! staying at RPR... I think I like PBH better, but it's pretty here. So far she's loving it



Have a great time! Read it was packed last night........


Yep, Thursday again........this week has disappeared so quickly........

Again trying to decide what to have for lunch.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hi everyone!!! I'm back... onto the Dis and back in the UK. Had a great past week in USO at the Cabana Bay... interested to know what peeps thoughts are on HHN this year...

Also I'm now married, haha, one crazy busy part of my life is now over, thank goodness 

I hope everyone has been keeping well.  Mac are you feeling better?


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations Rachel.......hope everything went well with the wedding.........glad to see you back posting again......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! BagO's a married lady and had a great time celebrating.  

Sharky, nice to hear you're having a good time, even with the crowds.

TinyD, at least she was civil when the food came out.  Hunger does that too ya, especially when someone else cooks.  Ah, siblings.  

Hope you found something yummy for lunch Schumi.  Though I am sure you'll either make or find something lush.  LOL

Thanks for the pictures Squirlz.  That does look great and quirky.

It is Thursday, and an overcast morning.  So happy it will still be close to 80 today.  Short sleeves still okay, just tomorrow, it will be rain coats and long sleeves.  Cool and in only the low 60's this week-end.  Fall is here.  This week-end will be cleaning the cars out.  Seems little one leaves clothes and things in both my and my DS's car.  And the pollen is making both our cars a nice yellow/green color. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm back... onto the Dis and back in the UK. Had a great past week in USO at the Cabana Bay... interested to know what peeps thoughts are on HHN this year...
> 
> Also I'm now married, haha, one crazy busy part of my life is now over, thank goodness
> 
> I hope everyone has been keeping well.  Mac are you feeling better?



Now you have a title, are we to call you "The Mrs" from now on?

Bet the wedding and honeymoon was fantastic !!

Friends that I knew always gained at least 5lbs on a trip like that
Hope it did not happen to you

But being the good homie that I am, I took that weight gain for youse....

I got home last week late night on this day and was miserable
Six days of rest and doing nothing made the biggest difference in the world
Feel better today
But I leave tomorrow for a mini vacation to Atlanta for their fright fest Halloween style event


----------



## macraven

Sharky I was reading last night about the lines and crowds at Hhn
Hope you had the ep
Did you get to do all the houses ?
If not you can hit them tonight 
Was rpr filled up and long wait to check in yesterday ?


Schumi, what did we end up having for lunch ?
Did you start with wine?
I would have!!


Lynne, the pollen is hitting the cars now ?
That's icky !!   
We had pollen here in the spring and is not know it can happen again in the fall
Mr Mac will be washing his car daily if that happens here
It drove him nuts in the spring 

We have a two car garage and only my car is in it
His stays outside 
Garage is full of tools, lawn mowers, work tables, and supplies
We have limited storage


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi, Mac, Lynne, Bag O,  . On my second cup of coffee and still in Pj's. Trying to get motivated for the day....



Squirlz said:


> This "our spot". The end of the L-shaped Tree Bar by the sidewalk. Drinking Stoly and fresh-squeezed grapefruit juice.



Cool pics Squirlz. Nothing better then hanging out with your honey.



BagOLaughs said:


> Also I'm now married, haha, one crazy busy part of my life is now over, thank goodness



Glad to have you back. Hope you had a great wedding and a wonderful honeymoon in Orlando. I loved HHN and
will be back next year.

Sharky have a great time with your daughter at HHN


----------



## Robo56

Schumigirls favorite dude.

Don't believe I would have a seat at that dressing table again after seeing that in it.....LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Mac, many of our trees and grass send their pollen out in the fall.  Poor DS, his allergies are to almost all pollen, so he's sounding like Darth Vader again.  Have to get after him to take his double shot of medicine.   






 Halloween is less than 2 weeks away now.  I don't think either kid will dress up, but with the little one, maybe.  Depends on friends, I am sure.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back BagO and congrats on getting hitched.

I'm still in my PJ's too Robo...I did manage to do a little laundry and some dusting today so I'm not a total slacker 

I think I'll make stir fry for lunch with the leftover steak from our dinner last night...yum.

Have a marvelous day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumigirls favorite dude.
> View attachment 202186
> Don't believe I would have seat at that dressing table again after seeing that in it.....LOL



Oh I love it!!  

But I'm pretty sure that was an actual nightmare I used to have after I sneakily watched the original Halloween when I was 11/12........definitely scarred me for life........lol.......

Vicki, lunch sounds good..........and if it's your day off you're entitled to be still in your jammies......enjoy the rest of your day.........


I ended up with a grilled Brie, ham and cranberry sandwich at lunch........lovely.

Dinner was maple glazed pork steaks.........I mistook cayenne pepper for paprika........wondered why it had no kick.........roasted potatoes were gorgeous though........not very healthy, but gorgeous! 

Lazy night ahead........the UK Apprentice is on later, it's one show we all sit down to watch.......so funny!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all


macraven said:


> When do all your communities celebrate Halloween?
> 
> When I lived up north, it was done on a Saturday from 2 to 4 in the day light and it was not on the 31
> All of our past surrounding communities had the same ordinance
> 
> We never got trick or treaters all those years
> 
> Need to find out if anyone celebrates it in our community down here



Probably on Halloween, unless it falls on a Sunday or co-insides with Friday nights lights



tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Janet!
> 
> Haven't seen DS in a few days...new car + new girlfriend + 4 days off work = who knows what he's up to.  Hope he has fun
> 
> Happy Tuesday back at cha Kivara and to all the homies



Thank you!  Lol ah, to be young and (sorta) carefree.  Bet the GF missed him when on vacation.  PS got a Hitchhiking ghost Trader Sam's cup too.  Mine came empty, can't remember if you said you got a drink included with yours or not.



macraven said:


> Yes peeps put the candy in the trunk of their car and kids go from car to car in the parking lot
> 
> Adults stand by each trunk to supervise
> 
> All the cars are faced with the trunks towards the line the kids walk on



Here, only the drive-in theater and the country clubs do the trunk or treat.  Had to laugh I was drafted to man my oldest DS's trunk last year as they were still @ work when it was scheduled.  I mused to the woman parked next to me why did they hold it there when all the surrounding communities have traditional house-to-house Halloween.  Got one of those condescending stares and she said it can be problematic to buzz people thru the gates.   Um, ok lol only gate I have is 6 foot chain link in my back yard to keep my hounds in and people out of my pool.



Lynne G said:


> Yep Mac, many of our trees and grass send their pollen out in the fall.  Poor DS, his allergies are to almost all pollen, so he's sounding like Darth Vader again.  Have to get after him to take his double shot of medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is less than 2 weeks away now.  I don't think either kid will dress up, but with the little one, maybe.  Depends on friends, I am sure.



Allergies have literally been smacking me in the face ever since I got back home, one of the worst years I can recall.  Almost looking forward to first killing frost.



tink1957 said:


> Welcome back BagO and congrats on getting hitched.
> 
> I'm still in my PJ's too Robo...I did manage to do a little laundry and some dusting today so I'm not a total slacker
> 
> I think I'll make stir fry for lunch with the leftover steak from our dinner last night...yum.
> 
> Have a marvelous day everyone



Something must've been spilled on my kitchen floor while we were away.  Nobody is fussing up.  Have washed it several times but still feels tacky.  Finally this am got down on hands & knees and gave it a proper scrubbing...in my PJs...how I typically do clean as they are comfy.  Not sure if that is weird or not now that I think of it. Had a friend who cleaned in the 'buff.  Too many people coming & going here, I'd scar somebody for life.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Not sure if that is weird or not now that I think of it. Had a friend who cleaned in the 'buff.  Too many people coming & going here, I'd scar somebody for life.



  

Yep, not going to happen here either...........perish the thought


----------



## Robo56

No house keeping in the buff here either. That would be a trauma for someone to recover from . Although it is funny . I did moon my sisters and niece on vacation. I have scheduled therapy for them all....LOL....

Schumi you should be a food blogger. Your description of your meals makes a person want to drool. Always sounds very good. No wonder Tom is always smiling he has smart, pretty wife that is an awesome cook.

Makes me think I have a very boring palate.

Keisha's food sounds Yummy too .

Hey! Mac do you have any of that KFC coleslaw left over from the other day. I will be right over.

Lynne hope your son gets to feeling better with his allergies. That is miserable. Pollen is not my friend either


----------



## macraven

Sharky the reason you had big crowds last now and will face more crowds tonight is because this is hell week

Teens out of school and it is where many go 

Holding pens will fill up quickly


----------



## Robo56

Hey Tink . I finally got going and went out and tinkered around in the yard until it started raining. 
Stir fry sounds good.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo, DS has had allergies since he was 2 or 3.  The doctors thought he might outgrow them, but going on 19 and still reacting to pollen, I would say he maybe won't outgrow them.  He knows to medicate, and other than going through boxes of tissues, he has dealt with allergies for so long, it is second nature to him.  Just when we have a hard frost, he has to be careful still.  Lots of people and businesses bring plants inside.  It is why we do not have live plants or flowers at any time in our house.  Poor guy even had to tell a teacher her cut flower arrangement on her desk made him miserable. 

Homemade meatballs and red sauce with noodles tonight.  Felt like adding some cheese to the red sauce too.  That made little one not eat the red sauce.  Oh well, left overs for me, unless DH comes home hungry.

Enjoy this night all you homies.

Oh, and am enjoying Schumi's pictures in her trip report.  I made a reservation for Ocean on opentable, so thanks for letting me know how you reserved your visit.

Hey Keisha, I answered ya.  If DS is paying, maybe go? 

Time to catch the nightly news.  End of local news says we are going to get a taste of winter.  Ummm, that is not what I wanted to hear.  It was 81 today.  But the winds of change 30 to 40 mph will make fell like in the 40's.  Cool air my .....  Heavier jacket needs to be unearthed.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, it was 88 Here today and the high tomorrow is supposed to be in the 60s with 30 mph winds and lows in the 40s on Saturday...I'm ready to go back to Orlando anytime now.

Who else is going to watch the new Rocky Horror Picture Show tonight?


----------



## Lynne G

Mac's cat was responding to Robo:


----------



## Robo56

Love the mooning cat Lynne


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Homemade meatballs and red sauce with noodles tonight.  Felt like adding some cheese to the red sauce too.  That made little one not eat the red sauce.  Oh well, left overs for me, unless DH comes home hungry.
> 
> 
> .




Story of my life Lynne
I feel your pain 

I swear that I had to make 4 separate meals at one time that excluded certain ingredients

Meatloaf now how easy is it to please 4 males

Used small glass containors to make one meatloaf without onions

One without green peppers

One without black pepper

One without ketchup or tomatoe juice


You bet each kid was packing a meatloaf sandwich in their lunch boxes for 3 days straight that week

Spaghetti sauce I only had to make 3 versions of sauce


Glad those days are over


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Lynne, it was 88 Here today and the high tomorrow is supposed to be in the 60s with 30 mph winds and lows in the 40s on Saturday...I'm ready to go back to Orlando anytime now.
> 
> Who else is going to watch the new Rocky Horror Picture Show tonight?



I'm going to Atlanta tomorrow for a 3 day weekend for six flags
Read that it will not be warm

But I do have more winter type clothes and outer wear still
Figured someday it might get cold in the South so kept my chgo wardrobe


----------



## macraven

_Have a favor to all the homies here_

_Juju momma asked me for help as her pictures are not posting in her threads on the darkside.  All that shows is img when tries to post them _

_Sent her a pm to come here with hopes anyone of you can guide her_

_I'll give a hundred million $$$ to the one that help her out _










_Ok, maybe I'll just send you cookies by mail instead _


----------



## Robo56

I can help if she is trying to upload from iPhone or ipad.

1. Hit upload file.
2. Hit choose file
3. Hit photo library
4. Choose photo
5. Choose full image then your done.

Hope this helps. If your loading from another source hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks  the lovely compliments Robo...make my head swell........

Lynne.....glad you got booked at Ocean Prime......lovely place!!

Mac......already told ya.....but have a great trip..........yep, we had Hell Week at HHN in the middle of our trip once........never again!!


I upload pictures to photobucket and copy the "img" code and just copy and paste.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Fun Fact Friday here:  Fog happens when the dew point temperature is the same as the air temperature.  We are enjoying weather that is 65 degrees, with the dew point at 64.  Can you say foggy and oh so muggy?  Gray start, but rain to stay to the North of us.  Either way the temperature is going to be dropping as the day progresses, and winds will increase early tomorrow morning, and remain throughout the day.  Not a warm week-end for me.

Mac, have a scary good time this week-end in Atlanta.  Hope you have good weather and safe travel.

As I went to open my car door today, I was like what's the kinda very dark purple icky, sticky on my handle.  Looked a little higher.  Darn bird must have been a damn big bird, and ate berries.  Now I will hope the car wash will get that large amount of sticky icky bird poop off my car, starting from the roof, down the window and onto my handle.  I had to wash my hand several times.  Ewwww. 

With that, off to enjoy some tea.  I need my caffeine like now. 

Have a great Friday all! 

and a dog funny:


----------



## macraven

Bird poop on cars ..........

Bird poop on car handle
Twice as worse


What a way to start your day Lynne 
But I think the bird gifts top the weather today


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac and I went out to dinner last night and it was not a place that used plastic ware

Had a fantastic dinner of steak, shrimp, screwered roasted veggies and damn rice pilaf 
Did not eat the rice told it is a weight gainer

One of the best meals since I have been home

It has been one week this morning since I returned from Orlando 

And as always, it feels like a distant memory of the past 

Need to start planning for 2017 now!

Have a great Friday and super weekend homies!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Reserved RPR the first week of October, but rethinking of moving it to the last week of September, then doing the mouse the week before.  Have to see what the deals are with the mouse's travel guy first.  Of course, no deals from him the last week of September.  Why I may shift my dates.  Just an FYI Mac.  Start that 2017 soon.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

We need to fix our dates for next year.........at the moment it`s still down to DH business needs......bleurgh.....

I like to get flights booked as soon as possible......RPR is booked already but we can play with dates there no problems thank goodness.


----------



## keishashadow

Mooning all



Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha, I answered ya.  If DS is paying, maybe go?
> 
> Time to catch the nightly news.  End of local news says we are going to get a taste of winter.  Ummm, that is not what I wanted to hear.  It was 81 today.  But the winds of change 30 to 40 mph will make fell like in the 40's.  Cool air my .....  Heavier jacket needs to be unearthed.



Adult kids paying for vacations when parents are in sight?!? Not in my universe, akin to that Geicco commercial










macraven said:


> Story of my life Lynne
> I feel your pain
> 
> I swear that I had to make 4 separate meals at one time that excluded certain ingredients
> 
> Meatloaf now how easy is it to please 4 males
> 
> Used small glass containors to make one meatloaf without onions
> 
> One without green peppers
> 
> One without black pepper
> 
> One without ketchup or tomatoe juice
> 
> 
> You bet each kid was packing a meatloaf sandwich in their lunch boxes for 3 days straight that week
> 
> Spaghetti sauce I only had to make 3 versions of sauce
> 
> 
> Glad those days are over



Wish my family would eat meatloaf. I make it portion it out/freeze and enjoy a Sammie down the road.



macraven said:


> I'm going to Atlanta tomorrow for a 3 day weekend for six flags
> Read that it will not be warm
> 
> But I do have more winter type clothes and outer wear still
> Figured someday it might get cold in the South so kept my chgo wardrobe



Define cold...real cold or southern cold lol.  Look like ur cubbies may just break the jinx!

Temps dropped almost 30 degrees here, may have to fire up the furnace but hate to since we will rebound end of next week to the 60's.  Once that boiler gets humming along, it's always hot no matter how low we set the thermostat, no way to turn it off ala regular gas or electric sort.  A reasonable trade off for the savings I suppose.

For those in the south, do you have heat pump in lieu of traditional furnaces?  



Lynne G said:


> Fun Fact Friday here:  Fog happens when the dew point temperature is the same as the air temperature.  We are enjoying weather that is 65 degrees, with the dew point at 64.  Can you say foggy and oh so muggy?  Gray start, but rain to stay to the North of us.  Either way the temperature is going to be dropping as the day progresses, and winds will increase early tomorrow morning, and remain throughout the day.  Not a warm week-end for me.
> 
> Mac, have a scary good time this week-end in Atlanta.  Hope you have good weather and safe travel.
> 
> As I went to open my car door today, I was like what's the kinda very dark purple icky, sticky on my handle.  Looked a little higher.  Darn bird must have been a damn big bird, and ate berries.  Now I will hope the car wash will get that large amount of sticky icky bird poop off my car, starting from the roof, down the window and onto my handle.  I had to wash my hand several times.  Ewwww.
> 
> With that, off to enjoy some tea.  I need my caffeine like now.
> 
> Have a great Friday all!
> 
> and a dog funny:



It's raining dogs & cats here.  Yesterday afternoon, after a few hours of it, roads starts to flood.  Ground must be saturated already.



macraven said:


> Mr Mac and I went out to dinner last night and it was not a place that used plastic ware
> 
> Had a fantastic dinner of steak, shrimp, screwered roasted veggies and damn rice pilaf
> Did not eat the rice told it is a weight gainer
> 
> One of the best meals since I have been home
> 
> It has been one week this morning since I returned from Orlando
> 
> And as always, it feels like a distant memory of the past
> 
> Need to start planning for 2017 now!
> 
> Have a great Friday and super weekend homies!!!



IDK re the rice, look at all the skinny Asians lol think it's moreso in combo with 'what' you eat with it/how it's prepared.

Enjoy your trip, get scared!


----------



## macraven

So this would mean you won't be in any of the parks next October?

What I am doinc is working around mr Mac's schedule for 2017 and that means Columbus Day weekend for me again for the darkside


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> So this would mean you won't be in any of the parks next October?
> 
> What I am doinc is working around mr Mac's schedule for 2017 and that means Columbus Day weekend for me again for the darkside



I follow the RIP'y fearless leader.

Oct vacation weeks are difficult for the DH, despite having nearly 30 years @ work, as it's small game season. Men & their bows/guns.  Sept so much easier to snag.

Regardless, even a hurricane couldn't keep us away.  If we can't get the first full week in October, the poor mr will come down with an awful bug for that long weekend.


----------



## pcstang

Yep, we have heat pumps down here. Send some rain my way! After getting too much during the summer, we haven't had rain in over a month. Allergy explosion around here plus its cotton and peanut harvesting time.


----------



## macraven

We have not had rain in over 115 days straight


----------



## Lynne G

So Mac, if I arrive on Saturday and stay the week of MLK, like I did this year, I won't miss ya?  Hmm, waiting on my guy to tell me mouse amount and which hotel for 2 to 7. then switch RPR to 7 to 13.  oooh Friday the 13th next year.  

Now the sun's out, so no rain for us either so far.  I assume Keisha took it and it got stalled over the mountains.  Hope you southern homies get some rain.  Poor flowers and grass.  I'll be crying you'll have warmer weather than me shortly.


----------



## macraven

I'm in Atlanta now for three days 

Need to figure dates out but will get back to you 

Leaving hotel soon for park


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Aaaand we're back! DD had chosen houses she wanted to go to, with Krampus being her repeat, so we did her chosen 5, watched AOV and wandered through the scarezones, DA and rode some rides. She had a blast! She got more attention this visit for her bday than she did last week, so that alone amped up the fun factor.  

The HHN crowds weren't terrible and with ep our waits weren't either, plus it just gave us time to enjoy our beers The pumpkin ale was fab! We also discovered the long island teas at hogs head and lawds those things were to die for! *hogs head tip- go when Zack is bartending... he's too. Such fun!* The watering hole has some fantastic drinks as well. 

We finally did the raptor experience as well, tons of laughs!!! The handler was a Bluegrass Belle too!

RPR was a nice resort, but it's biggest draw for me was certainly the ducks. I am a duck freak! I loooove the quacky, feathered cuties! We had a drink at the Bula bar before heading back to the park on saturday and enjoyed seeing them swim in the pool and visit the tables begging for food. So stinking cute!


----------



## tink1957

Hope mac is having fun at Fright fest.

It's windy and cool here tonight, perfect weather for finally watching Game of Thrones.  I'm still on season 1 and enjoying it so far.

I think we'll be doing opening week of HHN next year so we may miss everyone except Carole 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## kohlby

I'm a little late - but congrats Rachel!

Welcome back Sharky!  Glad you had fun.  We love RPR too.

Just getting by trying to not get too overwhelmed.  I might be in the parks again on November 15th.  It depends if I can talk the kids into it since I don't feel comfortable leaving them in a hotel room without an adult.  (But I can leave them at home without an adult, so that time will come soon!)  We'll be in a hotel somewhere in the Orlando area from the 14th-16th.  No idea where yet.   I will go to HHR next year though.  

The cold front is coming in here in SC/GA.  I needed to put on the air conditioning today.  No matter what happens, I will not be putting on the heat tomorrow.  I am not ready to turn on the heat for the first time.  It will start warming up again by Sunday though so I think I'll manage.  I might wear pants instead of shorts though.  I don't think I've done that since March.


----------



## macraven

Tink it is 55 degrees here in Atlanta now

Just does not seem right....

Fun at FF
Doing their houses tomorrow night


----------



## macraven

Kohlby
I turn the heat on once it hits 65 outside 

You probably handle the cold better than I do


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> So Mac, if I arrive on Saturday and stay the week of MLK, like I did this year, I won't miss ya?  Hmm, waiting on my guy to tell me mouse amount and which hotel for 2 to 7. then switch RPR to 7 to 13.  oooh Friday the 13th next year.
> 
> Now the sun's out, so no rain for us either so far.  I assume Keisha took it and it got stalled over the mountains.  Hope you southern homies get some rain.  Poor flowers and grass.  I'll be crying you'll have warmer weather than me shortly.


I'm still trying to figure out MLK

I keep thing that means Martun Luther King 

I'm wrong aren't I?


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy Game of Thrones Vicki.......we were late to that party too......then binge watched it in a couple of weeks.......loved it......never thought I'd say that as I dismissed it for years.........

We might not even be there for opening week next year Vicki, our dates might change totally......not sure yet what we're doing now........


We get Walking Dead Monday night.......so a night after youse guys........looking forward to that too.....

Watched Bad Moms last night........typical chick flick but funny in bits.......did enjoy it. 

Bit miserable looking outside today........got a night tonight out with a group for an Indian meal........a load of my best friend that died other friends and family. We are having a long weekend together in November in a private country estate so getting together to organise and plan details of that........not all of us going tonight as some live further away, but should be a nice night. 

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Kohlby
> I turn the heat on once it hits 65 outside
> 
> You probably handle the cold better than I do


It's 46 degrees outside right now.  But it's still 71 degrees inside our house.  I do not handle the cold well, I medically have some issues with cold, but our house holds in heat well enough that I can handle a one day temp dip. It's supposed to get up to 70 later today outside.  Normally, I keep the heat on 68 but I fight it the first couple times and will let it get down to 66 probably.


----------



## macraven

I have no idea of the weather here right now 

Made my way to the lobby for coffee twice

It suxs throwing clothes on at 7 am to go downstairs for coffee 

Had to do that then as could not figure out how to use the in room coffee maker without a cup of coffee first

Lol


----------



## macraven

Happy Saturday homies  !!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol with the coffee Mac..........hope it was worth it! Enjoy those scares tonight..........


It's just above 50F outside here today, heating is on as I won't be cold. We keep the thermostat usually around 72F,  so if it drops below that it'll always come on........of course we turn it up as needed........I cannot abide being cold....

One of my friends husbands will not put the heating on till at least November.........he could teach Scrooge a thing or two.......she turns it on all the time.........never understand that logic of refusing to put heating on before a certain "date"........if you're cold it should be on........

Having a cup of tea and a scone, about to watch a Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes movie.......love those, especially on a cold day when all cosy inside.........not going out till 6.30 so plenty of time.......


----------



## macraven

Isn't this your party night with Paul ?

Have fun!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Isn't this your party night with Paul ?
> 
> Have fun!



Yes this is the meal to plan the weekend in November........meeting some folks I've never met before too.......always fun.......


----------



## macraven

You will have a blast and will be bonding with the newbies once you meet them!!


You N Tom will have a really fun night


----------



## SharkyGoddess

It's 55 degrees here and GLORIOUS!!! Bright & sunshiney with fabulously crisp air... aaaaahhh. 

Wishing everyone a lazy day!


----------



## macraven

Back from the park and did not seem too cold tonight

But have the thermostat in the hotel room at 75


Looks like most of the homies have been absent today

Hope all the homies will be back here tommorow and glued to the tv for WD Sunday night 

We can whine together in who got done in by Negan


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Lol with the coffee Mac..........hope it was worth it! Enjoy those scares tonight..........
> 
> 
> One of my friends husbands will not put the heating on till at least November.........he could teach Scrooge a thing or two.......she turns it on all the time.........never understand that logic of refusing to put heating on before a certain "date"........if you're cold it should be on........



We have days here where we need both the air conditioning and heat.  Or, we may need the heat one day but the air conditioning the very next.  That seems wasteful to me when I can just wait a little and not have to worry about putting both on.  So, I hold out hoping the house will stay warm enough (or cool enough) if the temp looks like it will improve.  It's another chilly night - supposed to be in the mid-40's again but a high of 77 tomorrow.  Then back into the 80's for highs.  So - you can see where it can make sense to try to tough it out.  Once all the ac days are pretty much done, then I'll happily turn on the heat so I can stay warm.


----------



## macraven

Kohlby when we have days like that we would do heat on and later switch to ac

Utility bills are so much cheaper for us in the South compared to what we used to have in northern Illinois


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> We have days here where we need both the air conditioning and heat.  Or, we may need the heat one day but the air conditioning the very next.  That seems wasteful to me when I can just wait a little and not have to worry about putting both on.  So, I hold out hoping the house will stay warm enough (or cool enough) if the temp looks like it will improve.  It's another chilly night - supposed to be in the mid-40's again but a high of 77 tomorrow.  Then back into the 80's for highs.  So - you can see where it can make sense to try to tough it out.  Once all the ac days are pretty much done, then I'll happily turn on the heat so I can stay warm.



Yes but we don't have that issue......no air conditioning in homes over here.......so my heating costs aren't even a blip on my radar.......if I'm cold, the heat is on. 

The friend I was talking about, her husband is cheap and would have them cold rather than put heat on. That is not for us. 



Mac.......hope you had a good night last night and got some scares........lol......glad weather is ok too......

It is cold outside today........DH has just left to do some grocery shopping........just a few bits........I am still in my jammies.....had such a good night last night and I seem to have a slight headache and sore throats from something or other....... think maybe wine and singing caused that! 

The group whatsapp has shown everyone from last night has the same symptoms......

So lazy day ahead I think.........lots of tea. 

Happy Sunday......


----------



## macraven

It is Sunday and I leave this afternoon for home 
Boo hoo

but will have wd later tonight 
Life couldn't be better 

Schumi, I'm like you and need comfort 
Cold turn the heat up 
Life is too short not to have comfort in your home 

Bills are just a part of life and you can't take that with you when you're gone 
Moving south for me has been the best move for us


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It is Sunday and I leave this afternoon for home
> Boo hoo
> 
> but will have wd later tonight
> Life couldn't be better
> 
> Schumi, I'm like you and need comfort
> Cold turn the heat up
> Life is too short not to have comfort in your home
> 
> Bills are just a part of life and you can't take that with you when you're gone
> Moving south for me has been the best move for us



Absolutely!! I'm sat here basking in the heat looking at the cold outside.....bliss! 

Hope you enjoy WD........been a long time coming, or so it seems.......I can't wait till we see it too......and hope your journey home is decent too.........

DH just asked me what's planned for dinner tonight.......

Might be takeout..............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Mac, MLK was what my blonde fingers typed.  I meant CD in October.  Still tweeking and deciding between POR and CSR, as FQ not available via my agent again.  Will not do POP, even though cheaper.  But I better not eat my words. LOL

Glad you had fun in Atlanta Mac.  We are rocking 45 today.  I am a wuss, however.  So, heater turned on in the middle of the night.  House seemed just too cold.

Time to make some breakfast.


----------



## macraven

Just checked weather sites
61 in Orlando right now 

Nippy here in Atlanta 

Back home the same


Lynne hope you get the motherland hotel you want


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep Mac, MLK was what my blonde fingers typed.  I meant CD in October.  Still tweeking and deciding between POR and CSR, as FQ not available via my agent again.  Will not do POP, even though cheaper.  But I better not eat my words. LOL
> 
> Glad you had fun in Atlanta Mac.  We are rocking 45 today.  I am a wuss, however.  So, heater turned on in the middle of the night.  House seemed just too cold.
> 
> Time to make some breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 202622



Gosh that is cool..........we have barely 50F today, and being right on the coast it feels much cooler.......and it's raining now......not a nice day. 

Hope you had nice breakfast.......and stay warm........fellow wuss here too......



macraven said:


> Just checked weather sites
> 61 in Orlando right now
> 
> Nippy here in Atlanta
> 
> Back home the same
> 
> 
> Lynne hope you get the motherland hotel you want



That is cool! 

Days like today I just want to eat trashy food.......did have a healthy salad for lunch......weirdly. Just had 2 toasted scones with big mug of tea.......nice.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Having my mug of coffee, Yum .
 
Yellow minion moons to brighten your Sunday morning. 

My heat is on too in Southern Indiana. I' am getting old so the bones don't like the cold. 

Looking at dates for HHN next year. Probably will go about about same time give or take a few days.

Keisha the alligator commercial is hysterical. 

Reinjured old right shoulder injury I had. Pain has been aweful this weekend. Will call doc if does not improve.

Trying to decide if will do MNSSHP again.

Have a great Sunday everyone.

Mac have a safe trip back to your neck of the woods. 

Schumi, Jammie's  are good comfy house attire.......i'am still in mine too...


----------



## macraven

Watching tv in the hotel room and eating M&M now

Park opens at noon today

No rush


----------



## SharkyGoddess

You warmies give me the giggles  We're worshipping our crisp weather here as we've had enough of that smelly, swampy nonsense. Humidity is evil! 

Can't wait for TWD tonight! Although I'm nervous too. I know it's inevitable, but am not looking forward to losing a beloved character.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo hope the shoulder improves, sounds very painful.......yep, see the doc if no better. Got out of jammies and had a very rare bath........now back in fresh jammies as it's just after 7pm and pitch black! Cosy. 

Sharky I too adore crisp fresh autumn days, don't mind it frosty and sunny.......


What a lazy day this has been.........but, its allowed every now and again........settling down to watch Grand Prix from Austin in a bit.........

Having pink lemonade.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies*
*Stopping by to say hi and haven't been on for awhile and hope everyone is doing well*


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Robo ...hope you're feeling better soon.

Just got home from work and in my PJ's ready for football and twd...should be a good night.

 Mac...I could use some of those m & ms right now


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies*
> *Stopping by to say hi and haven't been on for awhile and hope everyone is doing well*




Hey homie

Always good to see you here!

How was your darkside vacation?


----------



## macraven

Vickie
Which do you want?
Regular M&M or the dark chocolate with peanut ones ?



Robo....ouch is!!!


Shoulder pain can drive you mad

Hope it goes away on its own but if not see an ortho


----------



## schumigirl

Hey StL.........it's been a while, nice to see you visit us again........hope things are good with you........

Vicki, think it's been a popular day for PJ's..........


Watching episode 6 of AHS..........little bit confused to begin with but I get it........bit bored with it now. 

Hope you all enjoy WD tonight........nearly bedtime here.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi since you won't be watching twd until until Monday night, I won't spill the beans on who gets whacked


----------



## Squirlz

It's over 60 degrees here in Michigan!  We had a car gathering and a drive to a cider mill this morning.  Wasn't quite as warm at 8 AM...more like 42 degrees.  This is in the open cockpit car with no heat.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Vickie
> Which do you want?
> Regular M&M or the dark chocolate with peanut ones ?


I'll take the peanut, thank you.  Peanuts are healthier.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, chocolate candy, plain M&Ms for me.

Nice to hear from ya KY.  Hope all is well, and the vacation with DW was awesome.

Robo, sorry to hear of your shoulder pain.  I hope it gets better quick, otherwise a visit to the doctor may be needed.

Just chilling now.  Cannot believe the weekend is over already.


----------



## Bluer101

TWD!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Does everyone have their tv on and about ready for the show???


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Hey homie
> 
> Always good to see you here!
> 
> How was your darkside vacation?


It was great as usual Mac but did have some trouble with walking this year with my legs and hips but have been expecting it for awhile now with some nerve damage I have had for years and now catching up with me like the doctors have been telling me would happen.
Love Orlando and universal and not going to let that stop me lol


----------



## macraven

Just keep visiting the darkside but walk a little slower and take rest breaks

I know it is hard for you with your physical health but you can still enjoy it
I was so happy when you posted months ago you were planning the Orlando trip



Hope you and your sweetie are doing fine and you'll be able to make the drive to Orlando again


----------



## schumigirl

Monday again.............

Housework and catching up on trip report........

Hope everyone`s doing ok......


----------



## schumigirl

Monday......


----------



## Lynne G

good, late afternoon Schumi.

Okay, what would you do?  $200 difference between 6 nights and 8 nights at RPR, so stay the 8 nights, or pay more and stay 6.  I have ressies for both, so just deciding.  It would be leaving Wednesday instead of Friday.  Mac, booked mouse from 1 to 5, and RPR 5 to 11 and RPR 5 to 13.  Hoping the rates go down, but at least I have both and know the highest price I'd pay.  Used the agency for the mouse.  Great to have both in place, and agent said he'd keep a lookout for better, so there ya go.  Already thinking about our DISmeets this coming October.  

Cool fall day here, we're in the 50's, so with the breeze, bundled up some.  






Time to drink your coffee all.  Well, Schumi and I will be drinking more tea. 

Enjoy your Monday, all, and hope Mac made it home safely from Atlanta.


----------



## macraven

I'm here and drinking 

Up at 11:30


Someone snored all night and it wasn't me so slept in after the noise was gone

Lynne rooms for that time period start at $200 a night
Might as go with the longer stay as more time for the buck

Send me a text and let me know if it is cheaper than what I am thinking to book at which is a base of $191.10

I'm cleaning the house once coffee time is over 

Hope all homies have a good Monday


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> I'm here and drinking
> 
> Up at 11:30
> 
> 
> Someone snored all night and it wasn't me so slept in after the noise was gone
> 
> Lynne rooms for that time period start at $200 a night
> Might as go with the longer stay as more time for the buck
> 
> Send me a text and let me know if it is cheaper than what I am thinking to book at which is a base of $191.10
> 
> I'm cleaning the house once coffee time is over
> 
> Hope all homies have a good Monday



Mac, sent you a text.  No, a great price, and I assume it's because you are doing more nights, and I'm still not at the top of yours first membership yet.  Maybe one of these days.  House cleaning, not my idea of fun.  LOL  Overrated, don't ya say?  I did that all day Sunday, and I still wasn't completely done.  Slowly putting away the summer clothes.  Took out some of the heavier clothes.  It's why I like living with seasons.  Get to rotate the closet.  Though I have to say, moving to a place where I would not be wearing clothes for minus zero temperatures is growing on me.


----------



## macraven

Still in my Jammie's and moving slow
Seems more like a Sunday here
Lol

The smsm rate is the best if you have a 7 night booking

It is for the standard room

My YouFirst gives me the upgrade to the king suite 

Anyone can get the smsm booking and it is avaiable for 2017 now


----------



## schumigirl

WD for one week only was shown here at 2.30am last night.....so it recorded and I didn't  even know it.......till an hour ago.......

Just watched it. 

From next week we have to wait till 9pm on a Monday night........


We had no water for 4 hours today......our village had a massive leak........came back on around 4pm, so never really noticed anything.......except washing machine stopped.........

But, ever get the feeling you've forgotten something.........


----------



## macraven

Until schumi watches twd tonight please hold off on comments until she sees it 

Pretty please !

Don't want to spoil the fun for anyone still waiting to watch it


----------



## Robo56

Halloween tree


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Until schumi watches twd tonight please hold off on comments until she sees it
> 
> Pretty please !
> 
> Don't want to spoil the fun for anyone still waiting to watch it



Thank you......I appreciate that.......watched it now..........

I won't mention anything either in case anyone hasn't seen it yet.........but my goodness!! What an episode...


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 202897
> 
> Halloween tree



Robo.......that is gorgeous!!!

I am very envious of that tree!!! (We just don't do that over here)

We do have one woman in our village that decorates every year......,fake hands in her trees outside, gravestones, cobwebs, skeletons and such........but generally you get a pumpkin outside.....lol.......

Looks fabulous


----------



## macraven

Now that is the most awesome Halloween tree I have ever seen


Freaking beautiful robo !


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Just keep visiting the darkside but walk a little slower and take rest breaks
> 
> I know it is hard for you with your physical health but you can still enjoy it
> I was so happy when you posted months ago you were planning the Orlando trip
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and your sweetie are doing fine and you'll be able to make the drive to Orlando again


Yeah that's what I did this year was take it slower than what I normally did and me and dw still had a great time.
Dw had been wanting to go to holy land for years and never got the time to go in the previous years so I surprised her this year and took a day off the dark side to take her since it wasn't a long drive from where we were staying.


----------



## macraven

Super!

How did she like it?


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Super!
> 
> How did she like it?


*She loved it and has been asking if we get to go back next year and told her yes if all goes well we will*


----------



## Robo56

Witch tree

Thought coffee drinkers would appreciate this. I will go with witch without coffee not with .


----------



## Robo56

Can't get my cemetery to load to big . I love Halloween.

House is decorated and ready for party on Monday.

I know some of the other homies decorate for Halloween.


----------



## Lynne G

Love your trees and decor Robo.  Yep, we just put our pumpkins out.  Will carve them in Sunday.

Front door decorated too.  DD did the decorating.

Cannot believe it is the last week of October.  Time is flying.  Though I should not be so amazed, Christmas decor is decking out many of the stores already.

Cool night, in my jammies now, as not going out.  Soup and grilled cheese for dinner.


----------



## macraven

I have no idea when Halloween is celebrated in my area 


You know I was not planning to do anything for it but mr Mac told me to go buy two big bags of candy in case we do have trick or treaters 


I bought two large $10 bags of chocolate candy that I like


It is something I would eat if nobody shows up


----------



## macraven

RoboYour trees!


----------



## macraven

The stores in my area malls have decided they will be closed thanksgiving day 

Employees will have the day with family and not working in a store

Not sure if the stores up North will do the same
Can not imagine all the malls around Chicago doing that


----------



## SharkyGoddess

GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Can't get my cemetery to load to big . I love Halloween.
> 
> House is decorated and ready fo party on Monday.
> 
> I know some of the other homies decorate for Halloween.
> View attachment 202959


We love decorating too! Ours will begin tomorrow since my stupid foot was giving me so much pain after the trip.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Without any spoilers... TWD was expected, but oh soooo heartbreaking. 

It's been an extremely lazy Monday, which means I'll have double the hustle tomorrow. Blah!


----------



## macraven

Sharky how crowded was Hhn both nights for you and bd girl?


----------



## Robo56

SharkyGoddess said:


> stupid foot was giving me so much pain after the trip.




Sharky hope the foot feels better soon. All that walking in the parks is hard on the feet, legs and back.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> The stores in my area malls have decided they will be closed thanksgiving day
> 
> Employees will have the day with family and not working in a store
> 
> Not sure if the stores up North will do the same
> Can not imagine all the malls around Chicago doing that




Hehe, I always buy the candy I want to eat.  We usually get about 12 to 15 kids, as were are off a major road with not countinuous sidewalk.  Love to see the young ones growing up.

I am sure some of the local stores will be closed for Thanksgiving, but the mall and bigger box stores will be open if not in the afternoon, then at dinner time.  I usually like to go out around 11pm, be done around midnight, and then sleep in.   Otherwise, I go to sleep early, then go out around 5 am, and have a nice, sit down breakfast.

Hope you foot is feeling better Sharky.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Sharky how crowded was Hhn both nights for you and bd girl?


The first night was packs, but not unbearable, the second night was average IMO. We had express both nights so it really didn't affect us. The highlight for her was Krampus and Academy of Villains. LOVED their show!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I bought two large $10 bags of chocolate candy that I like



LOL.....Mac sounds like a plan


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Robo56 said:


> Sharky hope the foot feels better soon. All that walking in the parks is hard on the feet, legs and back.



I fell down my stairs a few months before the trip and waited until there was more damage before seeing the Dr. By that time the surgery word was brought up and there was no way I was doing my trip with pins in my foot... sooooo... As it is it's going to be a nightmare between our stairs and dogs lol


----------



## Robo56

I gave up on the day after Thanksgiving shopping a number of years ago. Tried it a couple of times and decided its not for me no matter how much money could be saved not worth putting up with peoples bad behavior.


----------



## macraven

Ouch 

Feel better real soon Sharky


Are you going for the pins ?


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> I gave up on the day after Thanksgiving shopping a number of years ago. Tried it a couple of times and decided its not for me no matter how much money could be saved not worth putting up with bad behavior.


I'm with you on that robo!

When my boys were in high school I always did the shopping Tday and Black Friday

Their wish list for Christmas were always expensive electronical items or DVDs or something sports

The only way I could manage all their lists was shopping on the special sales even if it meant standing in line at 3:00 am for a 6:00 store opening

When they were in college, gave them the money and told them to go shop Black Friday

They did and I wrap the stuff and held it for Christmas day

Once they were out of school, I wrote checks 

Shopping for them these days are so simple now

I have stamps and a check book


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I used to do Black Friday with my mom, as she was a great line place holder.  Now I am the line place holder and DS actually does the retrieving.  It is the only time he actually says he will go shopping with me.  I think because he always finds things he wants that I did not think he wanted.  He is a good breakfast companion too.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne sounds like you and your son have a good bonding Black Friday strategy.

I went two times. First time, I went in my closet sat down to put on tennis shoes and got up and had severe pain in back.....LOL.....went shopping anyway and ended up in hospital later that day with herniated disk in my lower back..

Second time I went, my younger sister and I were in a toy store when we heard something going on at front of store then heard sirens. To make long story short. Two ladies were fighting over a tickle me Elmo and the one lady bit the other lady holding the toy so she would let it go....the police and paramedics were called.

Decided not for me anymore....LOL......watch someone will try to talk me into going this year......

Usually go up to Chicago with sister every year for shopping trip first week of December.
Lived in the burbs of Chicago for many years. Moved back south 32 years ago.

Had never gone to the Christkindlmarket in Chicago. So a few years ago my sister and cousin and I went. We were in one of the temporary buildings housing all the ornaments when the vendor looked at us and said "you ladies are not from around here are you". I looked at him and said "How can you tell?" He said " because you are all waiting in line so nicely and not pushing and shoving to see things like everyone else".

After we left the ornament building I stopped for a while and looked at everyone walking very fast. Then I realized we were walking much slower then everyone else. We stuck out in the crowd for sure.....LOL....I looked at everyone and said " Alright you guys we are sticking out to much. Pick up the pace girls. We are every purse thiefs dream. Three lumbering female country bears"....LOL....we had a blast.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I am lucky Robo.  I find most of the shoppers I come in contact with are nice.  We tend to be chatty with those around us in line.  Makes the cold and time not seem as bad.  I usually have a short list, and am in and out of store as fast as I can.  Only hit a few stores too.   Then in afternoon, like to go to the mall and people watch.  I never run.  If it is not to be, so be it.  And no big ticket items this year.  Well, already bought, holiday vacation.  

 

Night all!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> Ouch
> 
> Feel better real soon Sharky
> 
> 
> Are you going for the pins ?



They didn't give me much choice. It's scary, but gotta get done.


----------



## macraven




----------



## SharkyGoddess

We've alwaysnloved bf shopping too. My mom and I have been going for 20 years, now my hubs joins in too. I'm not sure if we'll be going this year though as no one has asked for any hot items.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Oh I'll share pics of my wounded fin!


----------



## macraven

Bring on the fin


----------



## schumigirl

An old one.....but I love it.......


----------



## schumigirl

Just realised how close Halloween actually is???

Robo love the trees.......they are fabulous!!!! I am actually envious...... 

Sharky, good luck with the foot.....cant be pleasant!!


Fog this morning......quite nasty too. I went out grocery shopping and it`s not fun. Beginning to clear a little now, feels very autumnal today now sunshine is breaking through.

Have a good Tuesday........


----------



## BagOLaughs

It was lovely over the weekend here. Puffy clouds and the trees look amazing. I even managed to mow the grass before winter. 

There has definitely been a nasty cold going round. I managed to just about get away with it. I had it but only a sore throat and brief headache for about 5 days and I was OK again. 

Hows everybody doing?? 

I might have a wander over to the thread and see if Schumi has got a trip report on the go.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!

Tuesday = 'senior' day @ local stores...helps take the the sting out of being an moldy oldy.  

Started Xmas shopping, ordered Furby connect for GD.  Seriously, nearly fainted @ the price but was able to lop off $20 with target promo.  Tossed in a Bop it game (which was always a favorite here)

Made my hot sausages for tonight.  Think they taste better when they sit a bit and are reheated.  Will freeze the leftovers after tossing over pasta tomorrow as my dumb family doesn't like them.  They can forage on leftover chicken.

Robo love the decorations

Sharky owie!

 .





Lynne G said:


> good, late afternoon Schumi.
> 
> Okay, what would you do?  $200 difference between 6 nights and 8 nights at RPR, so stay the 8 nights, or pay more and stay 6.  I have ressies for both, so just deciding.  It would be leaving Wednesday instead of Friday.  Mac, booked mouse from 1 to 5, and RPR 5 to 11 and RPR 5 to 13.  Hoping the rates go down, but at least I have both and know the highest price I'd pay.  Used the agency for the mouse.  Great to have both in place, and agent said he'd keep a lookout for better, so there ya go.  Already thinking about our DISmeets this coming October.
> 
> Cool fall day here, we're in the 50's, so with the breeze, bundled up some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to drink your coffee all.  Well, Schumi and I will be drinking more tea.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday, all, and hope Mac made it home safely from Atlanta.



 Lol hmmm 6 days vs 8...A no brainer.  I can justify it hehe. 




macraven said:


> I'm here and drinking
> 
> Up at 11:30
> 
> Someone snored all night and it wasn't me so slept in after the noise was gone
> 
> Lynne rooms for that time period start at $200 a night
> Might as go with the longer stay as more time for the buck
> 
> Send me a text and let me know if it is cheaper than what I am thinking to book at which is a base of $191.10
> 
> I'm cleaning the house once coffee time is over
> 
> Hope all homies have a good Monday



And what were we drinking? 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, I always buy the candy I want to eat.  We usually get about 12 to 15 kids, as were are off a major road with not countinuous sidewalk.  Love to see the young ones growing up.
> 
> I am sure some of the local stores will be closed for Thanksgiving, but the mall and bigger box stores will be open if not in the afternoon, then at dinner time.  I usually like to go out around 11pm, be done around midnight, and then sleep in.   Otherwise, I go to sleep early, then go out around 5 am, and have a nice, sit down breakfast.
> 
> Hope you foot is feeling better Sharky.



I was born to shop but detest the idea of stores being open on the holidays.  Of course I remember when our state had blue laws & stores were closed on Sundays when I was a kid


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Rachel.........hope you avoid getting the Lergy again, not much fun......

In the grocery store today I avoided one woman like the plague.......coughed all the way around and had no concept of covering her mouth when doing so.......a real pet hate of mine.......needless to say I never buy any loose food ever in stores......fruit and veg you can wash, but she was around the muffins and donuts that were uncovered...yuk........

Anyway, I'm rambling again......nice you to see you back........any trip report from you this time......or any wedding pics......

Janet.....you could never be described as a moldy oldy.........  well done on the shopping too!!

I'm terrible.......I won't go near sales......fill me with horror. I had one friend used to go to Boxing Day sales and be there for 3.30am when the shop opened at something ridiculous like 5am.......regardless of weather.......not me......never feel as though I'm missing anything.


Full to bursting with dinner tonight........made macaroni and cheese casserole......but as usual I added too much pasta, chicken, cheese, cream, red peppers and butter  Was delicious though.........my son's favourite meal of mine..........

Will need to move soon.......although DH is making me a cup of tea right now, so I can laze a bit longer.......


----------



## tink1957

Mmmm...Mac and cheese sounds good Carole...save me some leftovers.  It shouldn't take over a day to get there 

Hope your fin heals quickly Sharky 

I've had a touch of a cold or allergy this week...just feel blah with a constant drippy nose and body aches.  It's a good thing that I have the next few days off.  I had big plans to get the fall yard work and decorating done.  Maybe next week.

Happy Tuesday homies


----------



## Lynne G

That's funny Keisha, I remember the blue laws too, (car sales on a Sunday? nope still) and no retail stores open, and most grocery stores also closed early on Thanksgiving.  In my young days, I'd go out at 4 or 5am on Black Friday, and shop to around 11 am.  Now, I don't go as long, and depending on what's on sale, may be sleeping in.  Slept in last year, there was nothing so urgent.  I'll also be stalking Cyber Monday.  Yep, I'll soon be able to get that "senior" discount.  DH already gets AARP magazines.  Old fart that he is, LOL

Schumi, that casserole sounds lush.  I used to make many a mac and cheese, but not as much anymore.  DD, apparently, has lost her fondness of cheese (well, except for cheesecake).

Gloriously sunny day, but the clouds are creeping in.  We will be below freezing by the morning, and then a chilly rain.  Gosh darn, have to probably wrap the mums and bring in the pumpkins. I hope we don' t get snow this Halloween.  Forecast is to be overcast, but cool, in the 50's early in the evening.   At least the kiddies won't be hot.  I'll let DS sit outside and hand out the candy.  He's the kid that wears shorts throughout the winter.  Me, I'll be inside sipping a cup of tea, and watching TV.

Hope your fin with pins will be flipping soon, without pain Sharky.

Oh Tink, sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Hope you feel better soon too. 






  Yes it is, and Ugh, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Mmmm pizza.  With this cool and windy day, that is maybe what we'll be having for dinner.  I need coffee, off to make a pot.


----------



## Squirlz

So we just got back from Key West less than 2 weeks ago.  I just booked the same room for 12 nights next October.  That will cover Molly's Birthday and our 8th Anniversary.  We love it there!


----------



## kohlby

Robo - Love your trees!

Sharky - I hope you foot gets better quickly.

Mac- The problem with me getting candy I like is that then I eat way too much of it before Halloween.  I've gained back the weight I lost during my vacation thanks to Halloween candy.  (I always lose a few pounds during theme park vacations thanks to all the walking). 

Lynne- I'd do the longer time.  We have a habit of planning a trip and then adding on a day.  Then another.  Sometimes even another.  By the time the vacation comes around, we've extended it to the max and we've never regretted it.

No black Friday for me.  I hate shopping in stores normally.  I will not go near a mall or shopping center for anything other than groceries on weekends from Thanksgiving through New Year's if at all possible.  Usually it is.  I prefer to sit at the computer and click to buy.  It's a lot less stressful.  I probably won't get to start shopping until after Thanksgiving this year though - usually I like to be almost done by that.  But with the move and all, I decided it's best to wait.  Someone else will officially own our home in just 20 days.  Eek!

Still fighting turning on the heat.  It's been down to 67 every morning for the last three inside.  But up to 70 in the house later on.  It made it to 71 today inside.   So - still not stuck below my heat point of 68 for long enough for me to turn it on.  We're having the normal temp swing season - when it's 40 in the morning but 60 within a couple hours  and can be 80 later on.


----------



## macraven

Ha!
I turned the heat on 30 minutes Ago when it dropped to 61

Ac will go on tomorrow as it will be 79 and then upper 80's days after 

Think I have been southernized
Do not like it when it is 60 degrees

Mr Mac driving up to Kentucky tommorow for a canoe camping trip

I'll let him know how cold it is up there
Lol


----------



## macraven

I have had a long day today


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mr Mac is going to be in my neck of the woods! Hope he has fun! 

My fin is SCREAMING today. I just spent a few hours standing/walking getting our yard decorated for Halloween. I'll share pics in a bit, my daughter took them then her phone died. booooo
Had a funny while testing the foggers... this very confused girl drives by and asks if our house is on fire. *le sigh*


----------



## BagOLaughs

Get better everyone with a bug... I love autumn but I hate the colds and flu that come with it.

I totally agree schumi, why can't people just learn to cover their mouths, especially around food! I had a major sniffer next to me on the train yesterday. Every other breath in was a loud sniff. And then the person opposite started doing it too! Stereo sniffing. 

Sharky- that's amazing. I adore the way lots of people over in the states really celebrate halloween. It's fab!

Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> I have had a long day today



Are you going to relax now? Cup of coffee? Stiff drink?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki and Lynne........oven tray was empty when I dished up........will make more next time......hop on over...........no, Lynne, not a dish I usually eat but those 2 love it......and I have to say it was nice. Not a big pasta eater, except for lasagne.

Oh I hate sniffers Rachel........always feel like handing them a damn hanky........lol

mac.......our heating is set usually around 19/20C......which is 68/70F approx.........but if its colder I always turn thermostat up and put it on......although our house is very warm, we have a massive hallway with high open ceiling.....so I make sure we never cool down.......the aga keeps the house warm too.........although I am always getting told I shouldn't have the heating on and windows open........ I like fresh air and being warm at the same time........

Quite fresh today, but it`s a day in for me........ironing done, general vacuum and floors washed downstairs, new Cabana Bay Thread up and running.......not even had lunch yet......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, It's Wednesday, and Keisha needs her camel.  Hump day indeed.  

Schumi, busy morning already.  Hope you have a great day.  Lunch was probably fabulous, as always.  Yes, I'll be over for mac and cheese anytime.  LOL

Kolby, hope all is going well with the moving.  Can't believe your old house will be sold in less than a month. 

Sharky, sorry to hear you're still in pain, sending well wishes.  And yes, pictures of your yard.  Love seeing all the decorations.  I only carve pumpkins to light up, and set on the steps.  One of my neighbors does the whole fog and all.  Looks cool.  Stupid driver.  LOL  Smoke does not look like fog.

Sniff, sniff, had to scrape my car windows this morning.  It's still October.  Just isn't right to be below freezing overnight.  LOL 
Glorious sun in a clear sky to chase away the sliver of moon showing when I woke up.  

Rain tomorrow, but that's okay, the 50's we'll get up to today will bump up to 60's, it's a southern rain.  We'll take it.  Many in my area are still in an almost drought condition.   

So enjoy that cup of tea or coffee.  It's Wednesday, and October's almost over.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Awwwww.... but i love October. Still its bonfire night here soon and this year I'm going to make it a priority to go to a fireworks night if I can.

Also I totally forgot to mention to you guys & gals. On this latest trip to USO i FINALLY got the secret music menu on rip ride rocket to work! I've never been a big fan of the music selection on the regular screens but this time I did two ride through listening to for whom the bell tolls - Metallica and paranoid - Black Sabbath. They were amazing! It really makes a difference in the ride experience if you're listening to songs that you love. 

Love the camel picture and the minions. and like you Schumi I also have the heating on and the windows a crack open... I don't think its odd.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> mac.......our heating is set usually around 19/20C......which is 68/70F approx.........but if its colder I always turn thermostat up and put it on......although our house is very warm, we have a massive hallway with high open ceiling.....so I make sure we never cool down.......the aga keeps the house warm too.........although I am always getting told I shouldn't have the heating on and windows open........ I like fresh air and being warm at the same time........
> 
> .




68-70 is not warm enough!

Turn up the heat to where you can wear shorts in the house
Hahahahha


Even when we had a very tight budget, we never skimped on heat

I know it costs more to have a warm house but for our family it was worth it and budgeted for

Trying to sleep at night we needed it warm

I have a great room and two story living room ceiling and use the ceiling fans to pull the warm air down

With our present house newer than the  past one, this one is better insulated which is a blessing

Find our utility bills are so much cheaper in the South


----------



## macraven

Sharky hope your fins improve
Without being pinned

Sending you mummy dust for a miracle 

Rachel great on the win of the secret music menu for RRR !

Lynne scraping car windows .....
Well not something that should be happening as it is still autumn
Hope you have sunshine and lollipops rest of the mornings 

Kohlby you were a skinny Minnie when I met you 
And you lost weight?
Eat candy to fix that!

Squirlz book for next year and be all set for both celebrations in key west


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........ I didn't write that correctly mac........what I meant was that's the minimum our house will ever go to........oh I couldn't be that cold in the house either.......it's much warmer than that all the time. I like to be hot. 

I like to wear short sleeves and will never wear a cardigan or jumper inside..............yep, we never skimp on heat either .......our temps might say one thing but living right on the North Sea we get a wind chill that isn't counted in normal temps and can feel colder. That's why our home has every possible insulation and benefit possible.......

It's a lot over here for gas and electric too.....although I'm glad to see Rachel leaves windows open too with heating on........lol.......I think that's a woman thing......or so I'm told. 

Oh Rachel, I hate Bonfire night......I hate fireworks with a passion. I worked in the explosive industry for years and just hate them and how folks underestimate how much damage even little ones can do......so I'm very much a bah humbug party pooper with that.......lol......love seeing them on tv though.......


Salmon with spicy couscous and roasted veg for dinner tonight.........and I made coconut ice cream a few weeks ago, still plenty left......will have that I think. 

Darker than usual today, bit miserable outside........our clocks go back this weekend in the UK.......can't believe it's that time already..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Turn up the heat to where you can wear shorts in the house
> Hahahahha



 Now I have an image of you in your house, its cold oustide, but you're indoors with a straw hat, shorts and hawaiian shirt drinking a cocktail out of a coconut while people in long coats and woolly hats walk past outside. The things that pop into my head. 



schumigirl said:


> explosive industry for years



My goodness! That sounds like an interesting job, what sort of explosives and what for? Building detonation, mining, military? I can't really think what other industry would use explosives... 

I'm not a big fan of fireworks in the garden, I think its always a big let down but I like the professional firework displays, its like being at Disney! Just cold and damp... ha.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Lynne, I'm ready when you are...let's go get that mac and cheese. Love the cool camel 

I'm not ready for cold weather but I am ready for some rain...we now have an outdoor burn ban just in time for the leaves to fall...guess I'll have to invest in a composter this year.

I finished season 1 of GoT last night and now I'm addicted like everyone else.  They had me at dragons.

BagO...I finally got the secret menu for RRR this trip too.  It's hit or miss though as I couldn't get it the next time.  Love that ride since DS finally talked me into it after years of resistance.

Kohlby, add me to the list of non black Friday shoppers.  I don't like crowds when shopping.  I usually have to work that day since I'm in retail and that's enough for me.  I do my Xmas shopping online.

Sharky, sorry to hear you're feeling poorly...rest that fin 

Time for another cup of coffee, happy hump day everyone


----------



## BagOLaughs

Right I have some photos from the Wedding if you would all like to see them  It was an amazing day although I want to never plan a wedding ever again... to much stress and family being crazy!

But all that planning and the day went off without a hitch. The hotel manager was kind enough to say that it was one of the best wedding parties they've ever hosted in the hotel.

The theme was autumn as I love it so much so lots of reds, oranges and yellows.

First pic... its me!



Martin and I... I'm holding onto him like you're not getting away now! Mwhahahaha



My two lovely bridesmaids! My friend from school (to the left of me) and Martin's sister. Lady in the middle is martins mum.



Cake!!!



The hotel restaurant with our decorations...



Center pieces,



And all the lovely men! Both Martin and I have divorced parents & grandparents so we've got a lot of "family". Also the back of our wonderful photographer, he was a hoot.



Hope you all don't mind me sharing the photos, but I thought you might like to see...


----------



## BagOLaughs

tink1957 said:


> I finished season 1 of GoT last night and now I'm addicted like everyone else. They had me at dragons.
> 
> BagO...I finally got the secret menu for RRR this trip too. It's hit or miss though as I couldn't get it the next time. Love that ride since DS finally talked me into it after years of resistance.



Yey... Game of thrones addict! one of us, one of us!  

I found that too tink, sometimes I pressed really hard and it worked the next time I held it for like 2 secs and it worked... confused!?


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> My goodness! That sounds like an interesting job, what sort of explosives and what for? Building detonation, mining, military? I can't really think what other industry would use explosives...
> 
> I'm not a big fan of fireworks in the garden, I think its always a big let down but I like the professional firework displays, its like being at Disney! Just cold and damp... ha.



All of the above. 

It was quite fascinating, and I eventually through work got an Explosive Ordanance Engineering Degree and planned to go further with that........then we moved countries.......lol......

Yeah standing in the cold watching a display here is very different to Disney.......lol......


----------



## tink1957

Beautiful pics, Rachel.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel your pictures are beautiful........you looked gorgeous!! 

Hotel looks amazing too!!! Did you choose the Cotswolds after all? Everything looks beautiful........thanks for posting them!


----------



## macraven

Thank you so much for sharing the pics 
Everyone looks fabulous !

Martini's mom looks like she is 20
something

Show all the pics you can!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, what a beautiful bride!  Thank you for all the pictures.  Quite lovely place and love the colors.  Yes, more pictures are always enjoying seeing.


----------



## keishashadow

Seeing a camel on Wednesdays is like a warm hug!

Got down to 32 degrees last night and foggy as heck this am. Still allergies raging here, hard frost can't come soon enough. Was at dr's w/the DH this am.  He took a look at me and asked if I was sick, since I was sneezing/drooling with my rabbit red eyes I suppose.  Should help with the affect of whatever creepy costume I decide to don for party this Saturday.

A cash-bash, fund-raising for GD gym. A costumed affair, sounded like fun, majority of family going, so I committed.  Now discover the event is in the evening & will be held outside under a large picnic pavilion on a social club's grounds.  If they don't have propane heaters I may do murder. Lol



macraven said:


> I have had a long day today



Hoping it averages out & today is 'short' but sweet



macraven said:


> 68-70 is not warm enough!
> 
> Turn up the heat to where you can wear shorts in the house
> Hahahahha
> 
> 
> Even when we had a very tight budget, we never skimped on heat
> 
> I know it costs more to have a warm house but for our family it was worth it and budgeted for
> 
> Trying to sleep at night we needed it warm
> 
> I have a great room and two story living room ceiling and use the ceiling fans to pull the warm air down
> 
> With our present house newer than the  past one, this one is better insulated which is a blessing
> 
> Find our utility bills are so much cheaper in the South



Had wondered if the electric bill from running AC would cancel out the heating savings.

Have a feeling there is less taxes/fees on the utilities than you'd find in the North

I run hot + pay the bill = tell the household to go grab a hoodie and throw when you hunker down on couch...easier to get warm than cool.  Haha

Always happy to see gas bill not break $300 in the winter, sometimes it happens



schumigirl said:


> Lol........ I didn't write that correctly mac........what I meant was that's the minimum our house will ever go to........oh I couldn't be that cold in the house either.......it's much warmer than that all the time. I like to be hot.
> 
> I like to wear short sleeves and will never wear a cardigan or jumper inside..............yep, we never skimp on heat either .......our temps might say one thing but living right on the North Sea we get a wind chill that isn't counted in normal temps and can feel colder. That's why our home has every possible insulation and benefit possible.......
> 
> It's a lot over here for gas and electric too.....although I'm glad to see Rachel leaves windows open too with heating on........lol.......I think that's a woman thing......or so I'm told.
> 
> Oh Rachel, I hate Bonfire night......I hate fireworks with a passion. I worked in the explosive industry for years and just hate them and how folks underestimate how much damage even little ones can do......so I'm very much a bah humbug party pooper with that.......lol......love seeing them on tv though.......
> 
> 
> Salmon with spicy couscous and roasted veg for dinner tonight.........and I made coconut ice cream a few weeks ago, still plenty left......will have that I think.
> 
> Darker than usual today, bit miserable outside........our clocks go back this weekend in the UK.......can't believe it's that time already..........



Mmmmmmmmmmmmm salmon, that sounds good.  I'm still working on hot sausage/peppers & snagged some frozen beef veg soup from the freezer to go with leftover roast chicken sammies. 

Did make big breakfast for all today tho



BagOLaughs said:


> Right I have some photos from the Wedding if you would all like to see them  It was an amazing day although I want to never plan a wedding ever again... to much stress and family being crazy!
> 
> But all that planning and the day went off without a hitch. The hotel manager was kind enough to say that it was one of the best wedding parties they've ever hosted in the hotel.
> 
> The theme was autumn as I love it so much so lots of reds, oranges and yellows.
> 
> First pic... its me!
> 
> View attachment 203239
> 
> Martin and I... I'm holding onto him like you're not getting away now! Mwhahahaha
> 
> View attachment 203240
> 
> My two lovely bridesmaids! My friend from school (to the left of me) and Martin's sister. Lady in the middle is martins mum.
> 
> View attachment 203242
> 
> Cake!!!
> 
> View attachment 203236
> 
> The hotel restaurant with our decorations...
> 
> View attachment 203237
> 
> Center pieces,
> 
> View attachment 203238
> 
> And all the lovely men! Both Martin and I have divorced parents & grandparents so we've got a lot of "family". Also the back of our wonderful photographer, he was a hoot.
> 
> View attachment 203241
> 
> Hope you all don't mind me sharing the photos, but I thought you might like to see...



Pure perfection!  You were a dazzling bride.  Yes, as mac said, feel free to post more


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> All of the above.
> 
> It was quite fascinating, and I eventually through work got an Explosive Ordanance Engineering Degree and planned to go further with that........then we moved countries.......lol......
> 
> Yeah standing in the cold watching a display here is very different to Disney.......lol......



Yey fellow engineer. That's amazing bravo!



tink1957 said:


> Beautiful pics, Rachel.





schumigirl said:


> Rachel your pictures are beautiful........you looked gorgeous!!
> 
> Hotel looks amazing too!!! Did you choose the Cotswolds after all? Everything looks beautiful........thanks for posting them!



Thank you all so much for all the kind comments. Yes we got married in the Cotswolds, the hotel was called the Bay Tree Hotel in Burford. 



macraven said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the pics
> Everyone looks fabulous !
> 
> Martini's mom looks like she is 20
> something
> 
> Show all the pics you can!



I'll tell her you said that, she'll be made up!



Lynne G said:


> Aww, what a beautiful bride!  Thank you for all the pictures.  Quite lovely place and love the colors.  Yes, more pictures are always enjoying seeing.



I'm waiting for the professional photos. When I get them I'll post some more


----------



## macraven

Keisha, dress like winter with heavy coat and all that

Wrap toilet paper over your outer ware  and be presented as a Mummy

Best costume and you will stay warm


----------



## schumigirl

I know that hotel Rachel!!! It's absolutely gorgeous........love those traditional places......and somehow Autumn weddings suit it better.......kwim??? 

We have friends and relatives that live in Bourton on the Water and Chipping Campden......would love to retire to BotW. Just adore the Cotswolds..........Last time we visited we stayed at Foxhill Manor.......it's beautiful. Staying at the Lord of the Manor hotel next visit near Christmas......it's a gorgeous area and I can see why you chose that hotel, it's stunning! 

Your pictures are gorgeous though, you picked a lovely theme and colours look fabulous!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha, dress like winter with heavy coat and all that
> 
> Wrap toilet paper over your outer ware  and be presented as a Mummy
> 
> Best costume and you will stay warm



Lol that's an old skool bridal shower game.

Hmm, should do it, maybe I'll win the booby prize!  Reminds me of how My mom used to make us kids put plastic baggies on our feet over our socks before putting on snow boots.  Insisted it'd keep our feet dry from the snow.  Didn't work btw, but still think of it everytime I pull on a pair of boots

Any other odd parenting stories?


----------



## Robo56

Beautiful pictures Rachel. You made a beautiful bride and Martin a handsome groom. Your reception decorations are gorgeous. Beautiful colors and table centerpieces.  Agree with the rest would love to see more pics 



schumigirl said:


> Robo love the trees.......they are fabulous!!!! I am actually envious......



I will fly over on my Potter broom and decorate your yard 

 
Stopped and picked up one of Macs cats for company


----------



## macraven

I went back and looked at your pics again Rachel 

You are stunning in them
In fact everyone looks fabulous !


You look so calm and collected 

I was so nervous when I married I can't remember how I got through it

Seems like a blur now
Lol

Well if I was in the blue room now I would be doing emails to all I said two weeks ago to those that I owe emails to

A few issues with my leg still but when it improves will do the flight of steps to the second floor and my blue room


----------



## BagOLaughs

Good morning all!! It's Thursday which means we're all on the downhill slope. Yey.

Are peeps going to share pics of the Halloween decorations they're putting up. I'd love to see!



schumigirl said:


> I know that hotel Rachel!!! It's absolutely gorgeous........love those traditional places......and somehow Autumn weddings suit it better.......kwim???
> 
> We have friends and relatives that live in Bourton on the Water and Chipping Campden......would love to retire to BotW. Just adore the Cotswolds..........Last time we visited we stayed at Foxhill Manor.......it's beautiful. Staying at the Lord of the Manor hotel next visit near Christmas......it's a gorgeous area and I can see why you chose that hotel, it's stunning!
> 
> Your pictures are gorgeous though, you picked a lovely theme and colours look fabulous!



Oh my goodness it is a small world after all. That's so crazy. It's an amazing piece of the world, almost like entering a time warp (in a good way of course). The hotel was fabulous and all the staff amazing. I was blown away by the level of service.

Mac - I may look calm but I had butterflies all morning. I wasn't nervous but I was very excited and this made me a bit jittery. Ha. Sending good vibes to help your leg!

Anyone got plans for the weekend? I've got dinner with Martins dad on Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, I read that you snogged not snagged the soup................need my glasses again! Love sausages........our wholesale butcher does the best pork and leek sausages ever!! And they're huge.........one really is enough for a dinner with big pile of creamy mash.........

Vicki.......glad you're a GoT fan now too.........amazing stories!

Robo.......you can fly over anytime.........you have a real knack with those decorations........

Mac......I adored our wedding day, wasn't nervous at all........but yes, it did go last in a blur.......need to watch my wedding DVD again soon........

Rachel.....it is a small world! I love the Cotswolds and yes it is like a time warp but in the best way! I could be a tourist board advert for all the little villages there.......lol........sounds like you have a nice weekend planned....dinner is always good.........


Quiet one for us, Grand Prix weekend again, although woke up this morning with a cold! I'm sure that woman in the supermarket the other day passed her germs along!

So still in bed, DH made me a cup of tea and brought me paracetamol and told me to stay in bed today before he left on his travels...... I'll get up in a bit though.......need some toast.

I hate having the cold.......you feel a bit of a fraud as it's just a cold......but can leave you feeling horrible. Glad I don't have to go out today as it looks pretty miserable outside again..........

Have a great Thursday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Schumi.  Tea in the morning is always a good start though.  Hope you are over your cold quickly.  

Rain to start the day, and rain to most likely end the day.  A cool rain, so it does not feel good, just more cold.  

So, get out the tea and coffee, and throw back at least one large cup.  It's going to be that kinda day.  

Sending well wishes and mummy dust to those who need some.


----------



## macraven

I'm up early today 
Well not as early as Lynne gets up.....

I believe she gets up when the chickens do, before the break of dawn

Housecleaning today for me
And the house really needs it

Have a great Thursday homies !


----------



## BagOLaughs

This is Mac... cleaning her house... with the cats....


----------



## tink1957

Carole, hope you feel better soon.  I've been nursing my cold for the past few days, laying in bed binge watching GoT and feel a little better.  It helps to rest and drink lots of fluids.  I did do a bit of laundry and grilled chicken outside yesterday so I wasn't too lazy.  The housework awaits today since I'm working this weekend.

Send some of that rain my way Lynne.  I'm eating dust here

Time for another cup of coffee 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robo56

Rachel that is hysterical .

Sending get well wishes to Tink and Schumi with colds and Sharky with fin pain and Mac with leg pain  get well soon homies. Think of Universal and your next trip there and you will feel better.

I decorate more inside then out for Halloween. Here are a few more pics. Don't want to show them all as you will know how much I really, really like Halloween...LOL....

If there is a tree in the house it's decorated.....

Working on table decorations for party Monday.

People around here really do great creative Halloween decorations outside their homes. Saw one yesterday wth a full graveyard with bones sticking out and massive spiders crawling up the house. 

Going to do dinner and ghost tour with sister, daughter-in-law and granddaughter this evening. 

Going outside to hang out in the yard. I know I can find some mischief to get into out there. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## BagOLaughs

WOW amazing decorations robo! Halloween is best holiday


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  My day started out with a scare, middle son driving to work got sideswiped and driven into a jersey barrier on side of road.  Pitch dark, culprit kept going.  He's ok, that's all that matters, car can be repaired.  Never know what turn life will take, eek.

This afternoon on Grammie duty...indoor parade @ school, dinner (would be the house she'll pick McD again lol) and then off to gymnastics practice.  Enjoy it as I worked full time w/2 oldest DS and then PT but lots of evening hours with youngest, missed out on lots of cool stuffs. 

Carole - pull the covers up and have a good read & cuppa tea.  I'm afraid I may know what snogging means haha, no wait that's shagging lol


Robo56 said:


> Rachel that is hysterical .
> 
> Sending get well wishes to Tink and Schumi with colds and Sharky with fin pain and Mac with leg pain  get well soon homies. Think of Universal and your next trip there and you will feel better.
> 
> I decorate more inside then out for Halloween. Here are a few more pics. Don't want to show them all as you will know how much I really, really like Halloween...LOL....
> View attachment 203427
> If there is a tree in the house it's decorated.....
> View attachment 203430
> Working on table decorations for party Monday.
> 
> People around here really do great creative Halloween decorations outside their homes. Saw one yesterday wth a full graveyard with bones sticking out and massive spiders crawling up the house.
> 
> Going to do dinner and ghost tour with sister, daughter-in-law and granddaughter this evening.
> 
> Going outside to hang out in the yard. I know I can find some mischief to get into out there. Have a great Thursday everyone.



Beautiful table setting!  My Norfolk pine I picked up last Nov for LR died during our last trip boohoo.  Need a new Xmas tree, probably tons of artificial ones in the stores if I look hard enough.  Did see display @ JCPenny and wasn't impressed last weekend.  Have alway bought Mt King but last one didn't hold up more than a few go-a rounds.  

Real xmas trees are just too much effort for me lol.  What's the general consensus here?


----------



## tinydancer09

Drive by! 

Hope everyone is well. I'm a little insane. We're working on getting a unit ready so I've been at the beach. The couple moved to guadamala and the wife had a knee replacement. She couldn't do what needed to be done so we're cleaning it out. So much dust! Just got back last night and headed back tomorrow. 

Shame that I'm not home enjoying my Halloween decorations though. I'd post a picture but dis is still giving me problems 


You guys see the volcano bay update? That's a lot of water slides in that volcano!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, we tend to always go with real tree.  We also had a fake one, but that sat in the attic for so long after a couple years of use, it got donated and we never replaced.  I like the smell and well, we always find a decent enough priced one, and don't set it up until the week before Christmas.  I already see places getting ready, so I assume as we get close to Thanksgiving, trees will appear.  We used to cut down at a farm up state, but now just get it local.  This year, no tree. 

It's gray, windy and raining, not my idea of fun.  Seem to be ready for lunch, so I will be bundling up.

Great decor Robo.  We decorate some inside, but mostly outside.  Ready to see the little ones dressed up.  Glad to hear it won't be as cold on Monday. Soccer week-end.  I will be bringing out the old Army blanket.  Those darn stands are cold and sitting out in the field just makes everything feel even colder.  I come prepared (but have been known to watch from a car, mine or others.  )

More tea for me.  Later y'all.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......fabulous table and decorations.........looks beautiful!

Mac.......hope the housework is going well..........hate those jobs........

Vicki, hope you feel better soon too........rest is the key.........

Keisha, we have 4 trees inside and every one of them fake.......nothing to do with cost, just have never been interested in real trees............we do have 2 real ones outside, one at the front doors and one half way up the drive with lights on......but inside all fake. The biggest one is 15 feet tall so I couldn't imagine the mess that would make if it was real.....it's in the hallway and I think it's my favourite........we replace them every couple of years though so they don't get raggy looking.......

Shagging!!!!!  Does snogging not mean kissing over there........lol

Lynne, I remember the days of watching football and freezing all day! Yep, I was found usually in the car with engine running.......or I would volunteer, if it was home games to do the drinks and food......that way I was in the kitchen of the clubhouse.........


Feeling bit better.......tried to do a bit of trip report, but Photobucket has been down all day......it was dodgy yesterday and took me ages to post pics.......will try again tomorrow........


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> This is Mac... cleaning her house... with the cats....



How did you get into my house and video that?

Lol


Yes
That does happen when I clean as the kitties always helps


----------



## macraven

Taking a short break in cleaning
I probably should do it more often as it would be less time consuming


Robo !!!
Fantastic Halloween decorations
Just gorgeous!
And the table too



Janet, omg!
That has to be upsetting for son getting sideswiped but if not injured, that is a blessing
Cars are replaceable, sons are not

Hope having the little over will take your mind off of son
Have fun at Mickey dees 

Tink feel better soon
Colds are overwhelming 

Lynne we do fake trees
All because we have cats

TinyD I did not notice you early as you came and went so fast this morning


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, just noticed your son was in an accident!! Missed that earlier......my goodness how scary.........glad to hear he's ok though.......yep, that's all that matters! no cameras on the road to get the guys number plate??

Must have given you a horrible shock though too.........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, so glad DS was not hurt.  Cars can certainly be replaced.  Hit and runs are terrible.  Hard call to hear first thing in the morning. 

Yay! Mac took a break from house cleaning.  

HeHe, Mac.  I don't have cats, but I did have a dog that liked to climb our tree.  Because of her, we still have a thick, heavy wood piece our stand is bolted to, but when she was alive, we'd also run a cable from the top of the tree to the wall.   She apparently liked to eat glass Christmas balls too, and the tails of both dogs knocked low hanging ornaments.  So, for years, our tree only had ornaments in the top 1/2.

TinyD - nice to hear from ya.  Down at the beach again.  Work seems to be never done huh.  I drove past Volcano Bay a few times.  Looked massive.  I love water slides, so there are not enough for me.  LOL  

Glad to hear you are feeling better Schumi.  That's a big annoyance when Photobucket does not behave.  I'm ready to see more pictures when you can update. Great pictures in your trip report.

Hey BagO, hope you are doing well and enjoying the day.  Funny video for Mac.

I would gladly send ya some rain Tink.  With 50 degrees, the rain and wind just make it blah out. The rain should be gone by tomorrow morning, so I am glad the soccer should not be played in the rain this week-end.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Beautiful wedding pics Rachel. 

Janet I'm so happy your son is ok. That is all that counts. Sending hugs to you. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Been real busy and just wanted to stop by and say HI


----------



## macraven

82 right now and watering my flowers

Still no rain here and wanted to get this watering done before the ban comes

Another county imposed watering bans this week


----------



## Robo56

Janet sorry to hear what happen to your son this morning. So glad to hear he is ok.

Howdy Mrs. Bluer .



keishashadow said:


> What's the general consensus here?



We have fake trees. Couldn't have live ones do to allergies.



Snogging and shagging........LOL......


Had some muddy buddies for a snack...I knew better then to buy those, but they had a Vampire picture on the bag


----------



## tink1957

Janet, so glad to hear your son is ok.  Hugs to you  what an awful way to wake up.

TinyD, good to hear from you...there are worse places to be stuck than at the beach...oh to be there now 

Hi Mrs B  hope all is well with the bluer clan, any more trips planned?

We usually have a live tree...it just smells like Christmas and we sell them where I work so I can get a good deal.

I've been craving homemade peanut butter cookies the last few days...think I'll go make some...that should be good for a cold right?  Cookies and GoT


----------



## keishashadow

I saw the pics of car.  It's driveable but amazing the trunk hasn't flown up in the air. 

have a feeling they will total it in lieu of fixing.  Not to his benefit as an older car.  Ah well, he's alive and relatively unhurt. At football practice now and starting to feel sore.

Accident out in the boonies, don't think any cameras in general area, sure would Be helpful.

Ah well, any time you walk away from an accident in one piece, you're a winner.


----------



## macraven

What's a muddy buddy?

Or do I need to google that?


----------



## Robo56

They are good


----------



## macraven

Well new cereal for me
Would never has guessed what it was

Wheaties and mini shredded wheat 
are the ones I buy

Peanut butter and chocolate sounds like a better cereal!


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> How did you get into my house and video that?
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Yes
> That does happen when I clean as the kitties always helps



Ninja skills... my cats do it too... housework, paperwork... any sort of work really and they want to "help". But it's funny, so I don't mind it really hehe.



Lynne G said:


> She apparently liked to eat glass Christmas balls too, and the tails of both dogs knocked low hanging ornaments. So, for years, our tree only had ornaments in the top 1/2



This made me lol, dogs tails are dangerous. My dad basically had to get rid of the coffee table because it was just the right height for our dogs tail and everything would go flying!



tink1957 said:


> I've been craving homemade peanut butter cookies the last few days...think I'll go make some...that should be good for a cold right? Cookies and GoT



Yes yes yes! Cookies and game of thrones! Perfect cold fix. Are u still in season 2? How far along?



keishashadow said:


> Ah well, any time you walk away from an accident in one piece, you're a winne



That's a good frame of mind! I'm very glad he was mostly unhurt! Hopefully the soreness goes away soon.

It's Friday! Thank goodness! I've got to drop off the last of the wedding cake to Martins mum this afternoon. It's been in the freezer so should still be alright once defrosted.

I've been trying to think of what I thought was the best HHN house this year and I'm coming up blank... I thought all the houses were really good. It's hard to choose a no.1


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 203610
> 
> They are good



No idea they came 'ready made'.  Got talked into whipping up a batch once, bit of a mess.  

Not my cuppa, love the spicey Chex they sell, but like my version better...bagel chips. Nom

Not sure what to take a stab at today, list is threatening to strangle me lol


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Hope everyone is feelng better today.

Happy Fright day.



LOL.....looks like these skeletons have had to much coffee too....


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Not sure what to take a stab at today, list is threatening to strangle me lol



Be a rebel and don't do anything. I know that works in theory.......LOL....sometimes you just need to throw the list away and go have a spa day.


----------



## tink1957

Hi

At work now trying to decide what to have for lunch since I didn't bring mine today.

Should I be good and get a salad or bad and get ranch wings and loaded baked potato salad?

I can't wait to get home so I can watch season 3 of GoT.  I finished up season 2 last night...yeah...I've got it bad.


----------



## Lynne G

Salad.  

Out for lunch too.  Not sure what DS wants.

Blustery wind.  Bad hair day.  But we have sun.  It is a good Friday!

Enjoy the weekend all.  It will be awesome for the games!  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Cleaning house again today

Got a late start as I sat up to watch Rain Man movie 

It was over at 4 am this morning


----------



## keishashadow

Never heard of loaded baked tater salad.  Sounds divine lol

I've been doing laundry, found 2 baskets full stuffed in kiddo's room.

Quick Grocery store run next to avoid the weekend rush, needed  to regroup.


----------



## schumigirl

Ranch wings Vicki.......always go with the wings......... yep, GoT got us bad too once we started watching it.......binge watched them all in a few weeks!! Didn't get a whole lot else done.......lol.......

Hope Mac got all her housework done.........

Keisha has been busy doing laundry.......

Lynne is out for lunch, or was.......and Robo is enjoying Halloween build up........and Rachel is eating cake.......not a bad Friday night.......


We went to Cambridge today......just fancied a day out there........beautiful place to visit. Very autumnal day, not cold.......just a little sunny and dull at same time.....but nice to wander around for the day. 

Shopped a little, had nice lunch, boat ride and then quick dinner in the steakhouse before we headed home......long day, but fun. 

Heading to bed soon........will sleep well tonight.........

Hope everyone's good..........


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a nice day out Carole and yes....I went with the ranch wings and potato salad...yum.

Janet, the loaded potato salad has bacon, cheese and sour cream, it's very lush.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Who needs lists when we have Spas? Hey Robo?
Sometimes you need a bit of a break after laundry...  

Cambridge sounds lovely Schumi... I've never been I must admit, its on my list of places to visit in the UK. er, its a long list. ha! Which is a little bit shameful. ha

I've got housework to do today like most people on here. Martin's dad is coming over to see our house for the 1st time (only 8 months late but you know, its not like he lives only 20 miles away) Dinner tonight could be great or super awkward... never know with Martins dad. Have a lovely Saturday peeps!

Oh also I watched Poltergeist for the first time ever. It was really cool. not in a scary now I've got nightmares kind of way but I still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Saturday folks..........

Photobucket is a nightmare right now......they`re having issues apparently..........

Laundry, internet and TV is the plan for the day I think........

Have a good one.........


----------



## Kivara

I've missed you all (and SO much!)

CONGRATS Rachel! Beautiful pictures 

Keisha, SO glad your son is OK! How terrible!

Hope everyone else is feeling and moving better 

Finished youngest DS's Predator costume about 10 minutes before our church's costume party last night (it was a success!) So tired, and looking forward to my one day of sleeping in...DH's sinus's decided I need to be awakened at 6 AM...ah well, at least it's quiet.

Have a great Saturday all!


----------



## macraven

And we have missed you too!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I have been up since 5:30, did 2 loads of wash, now time to wake the troops.  Lazy teens!  

Hi Kivera!  Glad to hear all is well.  Costume maker.  You are an awesome mom.  

Morning Mac and Schumi!  Hope the coffee is hot and plentiful.

BagO, good luck with your dinner tonight.  Nice to hear family visit.


----------



## keishashadow

A boo-it-ful day here today and forecast says we'll break 70. Degree mark a few days next week

Had hoped to get up majority of our outdoor Halloween stuff but turns out they're calling for heavy downpours tomorrow afternoon.  Have chanced it before then scrambled to drag all the electronic stuff back into the house, lost a few soldiers    Looks like I'll be out on a step ladder Monday afternoon giving it my best shot.



tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a nice day out Carole and yes....I went with the ranch wings and potato salad...yum.
> 
> Janet, the loaded potato salad has bacon, cheese and sour cream, it's very lush.



Is it wrong to want loaded potato salad for breakfast?



BagOLaughs said:


> Who needs lists when we have Spas? Hey Robo?
> Sometimes you need a bit of a break after laundry...
> 
> Cambridge sounds lovely Schumi... I've never been I must admit, its on my list of places to visit in the UK. er, its a long list. ha! Which is a little bit shameful. ha
> 
> I've got housework to do today like most people on here. Martin's dad is coming over to see our house for the 1st time (only 8 months late but you know, its not like he lives only 20 miles away) Dinner tonight could be great or super awkward... never know with Martins dad. Have a lovely Saturday peeps!
> 
> Oh also I watched Poltergeist for the first time ever. It was really cool. not in a scary now I've got nightmares kind of way but I still enjoyed the movie.



The original or the remake it puts to great shame?  

Even after all these years, I panic when entertaining in & out-laws.  Already starting to stress re thanksgiving dinner, they're a judgemental sort.  Hope things go well for you.



schumigirl said:


> View attachment 203788



Haha DH & I are wearing our Jason hockey jerseys & masks tonight to Halloween party.  I rigged my mask up with the light up dreadlock thingies that they sell attached to a headband.  One kid going as Negan from TWD.  Who knew Amazon sells fake barb wire? Lol.  Others going as Pokemon something or other.  Youngest DS is do a charity race in town for the heart association.  Figure he'll come home and sleep rest of day.


----------



## macraven

I turned the ac on at 11 this morning


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, We have the heating on.......as per usual........tonight our clocks go back an hour.......yay......extra hour in bed......but we usually stay up later and lose the benefit........

Photobucket finally got back working so started doing another trip report instalment......but the dis went weird and could only type a few words before the blue circle appeared.......took a lot of patience. So, only got part of the day done.........

Do plan on getting it done quickly.......don't want to turn it into a personal diary that goes on forever  Hopefully that was a one off tonight.......

Glass of wine poured, and watching Jack Reacher........not a Tom Cruise fan, but DH fancies this movie....

Can't believe it'll be November on Tuesday! October has disappeared so fast.........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family . Hope everyone is feeling better.

Hey! Rachel. Hope the meal with Martins dad goes as planned. I remember in my younger years about the mild stresses of entertaining family.....LOL....as I have gotten older its not a problem. It is so nice of you to invite him over for a meal. You are a sweet daughter-in-law.



keishashadow said:


> Even after all these years, I panic when entertaining in & out-laws. Already starting to stress re thanksgiving dinner, they're a judgemental sort. Hope things go well for you.



Keisha hope the family helps you out for your big holiday meals. Make the judgmental ones do the dishes after the meal. Will make them appreciate it more.....LOL....


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> I turned the ac on at 11 this morning


It was 90 when I got into my car after work today, I think that's a record for this time of year.  

I'm looking forward to enjoying 3 days off.  I'll probably finish watching GOT seasons 3 & 4.  DD is waiting to order the remaining seasons since she hasn't finished season 1 yet...I probably will give in and get them myself.

Keisha, I was very fortunate in my in-laws since I liked them better than my ex  My mil taught me to be a good cook...I still miss that lady.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## BagOLaughs

Well dinner went well. Its only taken 8 years but Martin's dad has finally visited us in our neck of the woods. Still they did buy us some Yankee candles as a house warming gift (we moved in April) but better late then never. It was nice to see him and his wife and do some catching up.

Had to take kitten Theodore to the vets today. He's got puffy eyes which the vet said might be a small infection he's picked up outside, or it could be an allergic to something! Still, he had a steroid injection and I've got some eye drops for him now. £53 lighter in the pocket but I think Theo's more comfortable now, his eyes don't seem to be itching as much. 

Tink - I think GoT season 3 was my favourite season of all so far. Some really good character interactions and stuff. 

I'm very jealous of those who are turning AC on... we've had the heating on like Schumi... although must admit... its quite mild atm. Still cold compared to some however. 

Oh it was definitely the original movie. I had no idea they made a remake of Poltergeist, doesn't seem like such a good idea. The charm of the movie was of its time. Any remake wouldn't have that. But I really enjoyed it.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel, the remake was very poor......original Poltergeist was excellent......

Yep, not too cold just yet, but chilly enough......just, to have heating on.......although I was sat in dining room with laptop earlier and the radiator was right behind me......I was toast!!! 

Hope the milder autumn continues...........and glad the cat is doing better........

Watching The Girl on the Train right now.........the book was hard to get into, but got better by last 6 chapters........film seems ok so far.......Jack Reacher was just ok.


----------



## Squirlz

Did yardwork today in shorts, in Michigan!  Pretty unusual.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Did yardwork today in shorts, in Michigan!  Pretty unusual.




Enjoy that great weather while you can

Let's hope the snow shovel won't be used until late December


----------



## macraven

Watching law and order in tv

Catching some I have not seen before 

Or maybe I have seen some of them but they are years old and not familiar to me

Another warm day tomorrow 
Plan to keep the ac on


It will be bad for me when the temps do drop 

I believe I have been southernized now and will be wearing the old
Chicago outer wear when it hits 55


----------



## macraven

Still watching one episode after another


This show is addicting.


----------



## schumigirl

Haven`t watched Law and order for years.........used to like it.......


Beautiful day here today, sun is shining, sky is blue and not cold......... and enjoyed the extra hour.....always makes today seem so much longer......

Love a lazy Sunday.......rib of beef for dinner tonight.......we`re all looking forward to that!

Hope your Sunday is a good one......


----------



## Lynne G

Lazy Sunday, but oh so nice out.  Car washed and vacuumed out.  Wash done and some hung outside.  Stocked up on food and chilling before DD's game.  Those kids froze in the pouring cold rain last weekend, so they may be sweating this weekend.  We will be in the mid 70's shortly.  

Glad to hear your dinner was lovely BagO.  House gifts are always nice, even if delayed.

Yay!  Squirlz is in shorts too.

So waiting for us to fall back in time too Schumi.  I love getting another hour of sleep, and not getting up before the sun for a few weeks.  

So hoping Orlando has a heat wave over Christmas.  We are so ready for a break in around 7 weeks.  

Candy has been sampled, and we will be carving the pumpkins later today.  Ready for Halloween.  ( hehe, Scooby and Pooh were crossing the road when I was doing my errands.) 
Enjoy this Sunday all!


----------



## macraven

Walking dead tonight

Believe this event calls for pizza

Happy Sunday homies!


----------



## pcstang

Still nice and warm down south. My oldest had a jujitsu tournament Saturday in destin FL.


----------



## macraven

And he wins !!!


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats to little PC..........and beach picture is not making me jealous at all...........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures PC.  Yeah, to be at the beach.  I could get used to that.

80's today, and kitty is tired and cranky.  Shorts weather and I will take it.  No heater on today, and that's a good thing.

Time to think about dinner.  Hmmm, chicken and steak on the grill maybe.  Less mess in the kitchen is always a win. LoL.

All pro sports viewing evening for me.


----------



## Mom3girls

Lynne G...we are also hoping for a heat wave in Dec  we will be there Dec 16-19.  No walking dead for us tonight, Fly Eagles Fly!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Walking dead tonight
> 
> Believe this event calls for pizza
> 
> Happy Sunday homies!



I just said to DH I wish we'd had pizza tonight.........the beef was gorgeous, but well, sometimes it's just got to be pizza. 

Think I'll rustle up some dough tomorrow and have it tomorrow night.......

Hope you enjoy WD tonight........and that pizza.......


----------



## tink1957

Now you've got me craving pizza...guess I'll have to call DD and get her to make me a buffalo pizza tonight.   

Sometimes it pays to have a kid who delivers pizza 

Football and TWD after ...awesome!

Have a great night homies


----------



## macraven

Mom3girls said:


> Lynne G...we are also hoping for a heat wave in Dec  we will be there Dec 16-19.  No walking dead for us tonight, Fly Eagles Fly!!!




_Mom3girls_
_Glad you jumped in_


_No sports for me tonight just twd_

_Watching last weeks episode again to kill time to tonight's episode _

_The high today in GA was 86_
_Now I know it won't be that high come December _

_Hope you get the sunshine and warm days when you are in Florida in December _
_The kids are gonna want to swim!_


_Did see greenbay lost today_
_Never was a team I rooted for so ....._


----------



## buckeev

So sad...Our sweet Darbi passed away Thursday and it has crushed us. Nearly 14 yrs of 24/7 companionship. For most of those years, she has laid by my feet while I do artwork at the PC, or laid outside at the entrance of the shop while we printed. Can't believe how this has floored us..(read...me). Needed to type it out 'cuz I know many of y'all will understand.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev I'm so very sorry about the loss of your beloved Darbi

She was a beautiful girl!

Im sure it is very hard for you to post about her and I know all of us understand your grief is deep



Sending you hugs from your family here


----------



## BagOLaughs

Buckeev I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet dog. She was beautiful. I hope you have lots of beautiful memory's to help combat the grief. 

It seems the weather in the UK is reflecting this bad news. Thick fog is in.


----------



## Kivara

buckeev, what a beautiful dog, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lynne G

Darbi was a beautiful companion.  Sorry to hear of her loss Buckeev.


----------



## Lynne G

Darn beagles!  Watched their game to see they won, but they had a loss in OT.  Against Dallas no less.  Oh well, our teams haven't been at the top for some time now.  

How was TWD last night Mac?  Just as gory?

We rocked and rolled after being 86 yesterday.  The lightning was lighting up the sky, so no cooking out for us last night.  Ended up with pasta and steamed vegetables. Now, we're in the 50's, so back with the pants and jackets.

And today is Halloween!  The last day of October!  Drink up all you homies!  Time to get that big mug out and enjoy your coffee or tea.  (and yes it is Monday, so my mug is XL today, and wearing a sweater)

Time to get in the spirit:


















   (and the appearance of Mr. Myers just for you Schumi!)


----------



## BagOLaughs

Ring... ring... *click* Hello? Halloween you say?... yea I thought it was ok... do I have any knives? Thats a  bit of an odd question. 

 happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

So sorry buckeev.......she was a gorgeous girl, hugs to all the family.......


----------



## schumigirl

My favourite day of the year........kind of.......





HAPPY HALLOWEEN GUYS AND GALS.........


----------



## macraven

October 31 ........


Says it all for today


----------



## Robo56

Buckeev sorry to hear of the passing of your Darbi .

PC congratulations to your little fella on his win. Nice beach pics.


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> View attachment 204051
> So sad...Our sweet Darbi passed away Thursday and it has crushed us. Nearly 14 yrs of 24/7 companionship. For most of those years, she has laid by my feet while I do artwork at the PC, or laid outside at the entrance of the shop while we printed. Can't believe how this has floored us..(read...me). Needed to type it out 'cuz I know many of y'all will understand.



Understand completely, heartbreaking to go thru. She was a beauty and sounded like a wonderful part of your life.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

One for Schumi
 
One for Mac and Rachel and the other kitty owners.

Having my coffee and prepping for Party. Have dessert table set up.
 

Just need desserts....LOL


----------



## macraven

It's all beautiful!


----------



## tink1957

Happy Halloween homies

Buck...so sorry to hear about your Darbi, she was a beautiful girl I lost my sweet pup Chewy last year and I know how much it hurts.

Robo, love the decorations and hope you have a wonderful party tonight.

It's cleaning day for me today...time to get motivated


----------



## macraven

Tink it is almost noon so the day is half gone


Clean another day
Housework is so over rated


----------



## keishashadow

Raise your chainsaws high


Can barely contain my bad self!

Spent am jumping thru the DVC hoops.  Would u believe that for next year's October trip, even after adding on booking extra 'dummy' days the end of September I still got the very last standard studio @ BWV for the 1st week in October?!?  Crazy, cannot believe how popular that time of year has become.  I was able to piece together via a split trip the week of 4th of July next year last week without issue.  Hope once people start moving things around 7 months out, I can limit it to just one resort since taking GD.

Waiting for it to crack 50 degrees before I head out with my ghouls to finish setting up the yard display.
Keep running out of batteries for the animatronics lol, another run to $ store is in order; forgot to order bulk.

Pizza & hoagies sound good for dinner tonight, that's one thing off today's to-do list, such a smart bunch u all are




schumigirl said:


> Mac, We have the heating on.......as per usual........tonight our clocks go back an hour.......yay......extra hour in bed......but we usually stay up later and lose the benefit........
> 
> Photobucket finally got back working so started doing another trip report instalment......but the dis went weird and could only type a few words before the blue circle appeared.......took a lot of patience. So, only got part of the day done.........
> 
> Do plan on getting it done quickly.......don't want to turn it into a personal diary that goes on forever  Hopefully that was a one off tonight.......
> 
> Glass of wine poured, and watching Jack Reacher........not a Tom Cruise fan, but DH fancies this movie....
> 
> Can't believe it'll be November on Tuesday! October has disappeared so fast.........



IDK, I  enjoy a long, juicy informative trip report.  At the risk of being a mite harsh, it's those self-aggrandizing ones that go into excruciating details of the mundane that make my eyes roll back in me head.  That's when you vote with your feet! 

DH enjoys the Mission Impossible series. I nod along.  Tried the JacK reacher books, couldn't. Get into them.  I do adore Jason Bourne, but not the same.  Believe the 1st movie was filmed in our burg btw.



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family . Hope everyone is feeling better.
> 
> Hey! Rachel. Hope the meal with Martins dad goes as planned. I remember in my younger years about the mild stresses of entertaining family.....LOL....as I have gotten older its not a problem. It is so nice of you to invite him over for a meal. You are a sweet daughter-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha hope the family helps you out for your big holiday meals. Make the judgmental ones do the dishes after the meal. Will make them appreciate it more.....LOL....



Haha no it's all on us.  DH's family has 'rules' for holidays.  Don't laugh too hard.  The hostess does ALL the cooking, as I was informed when I brought a baked good the first time I attended a dinner.  They don't do pot-lucks, far too déclassé.   Admit to laughing when I was then informed that they also do all the cleanup.  Not one to poke @ other's family traditions but...




BagOLaughs said:


> Well dinner went well. Its only taken 8 years but Martin's dad has finally visited us in our neck of the woods. Still they did buy us some Yankee candles as a house warming gift (we moved in April) but better late then never. It was nice to see him and his wife and do some catching up.
> 
> Had to take kitten Theodore to the vets today. He's got puffy eyes which the vet said might be a small infection he's picked up outside, or it could be an allergic to something! Still, he had a steroid injection and I've got some eye drops for him now. £53 lighter in the pocket but I think Theo's more comfortable now, his eyes don't seem to be itching as much.
> 
> Tink - I think GoT season 3 was my favourite season of all so far. Some really good character interactions and stuff.
> 
> I'm very jealous of those who are turning AC on... we've had the heating on like Schumi... although must admit... its quite mild atm. Still cold compared to some however.
> 
> Oh it was definitely the original movie. I had no idea they made a remake of Poltergeist, doesn't seem like such a good idea. The charm of the movie was of its time. Any remake wouldn't have that. But I really enjoyed it.



Remake was a huge disappointment.  Love the original, so creepy, even moreso the movie's curse!  

http://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Poltergeist-Curse-True-Story-37392582



macraven said:


> Watching law and order in tv
> 
> Catching some I have not seen before
> 
> Or maybe I have seen some of them but they are years old and not familiar to me
> 
> Another warm day tomorrow
> Plan to keep the ac on
> 
> 
> It will be bad for me when the temps do drop
> 
> I believe I have been southernized now and will be wearing the old
> Chicago outer wear when it hits 55



No way!!!  I could probably recite most of the dialogue of all 20 seasons. My go to when insomnia hits.  DH groans when he hears the dum-dum at the beginning lol.  Not a fan of the special victims but love Vincent D'onofrio in criminal intent spinoff.



pcstang said:


> Still nice and warm down south. My oldest had a jujitsu tournament Saturday in destin FL.



Who's #1! Woohoo. Not sure of the significance of the sword tho lol.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Raise your chainsaws high
> 
> 
> Can barely contain my bad self!
> 
> Spent am jumping thru the DVC hoops.  Would u believe that for next year's October trip, even after adding on booking extra 'dummy' days the end of September I still got the very last standard studio @ BWV for the 1st week in October?!?  Crazy, cannot believe how popular that time of year has become.  I was able to piece together via a split trip the week of 4th of July next year last week without issue.  Hope once people start moving things around 7 months out, I can limit it to just one resort since taking GD.
> 
> Waiting for it to crack 50 degrees before I head out with my ghouls to finish setting up the yard display.
> Keep running out of batteries for the animatronics lol, another run to $ store is in order; forgot to order bulk.
> 
> Pizza & hoagies sound good for dinner tonight, that's one thing off today's to-do list, such a smart bunch u all are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK, I  enjoy a long, juicy informative trip report.  At the risk of being a mite harsh, it's those self-aggrandizing ones that go into excruciating details of the mundane that make my eyes roll back in me head.  That's when you vote with your feet!
> 
> DH enjoys the Mission Impossible series. I nod along.  Tried the JacK reacher books, couldn't. Get into them.  I do adore Jason Bourne, but not the same.  Believe the 1st movie was filmed in our burg btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha no it's all on us.  DH's family has 'rules' for holidays.  Don't laugh too hard.  The hostess does ALL the cooking, as I was informed when I brought a baked good the first time I attended a dinner.  They don't do pot-lucks, far too déclassé.   Admit to laughing when I was then informed that they also do all the cleanup.  Not one to poke @ other's family traditions but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remake was a huge disappointment.  Love the original, so creepy, even moreso the movie's curse!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Poltergeist-Curse-True-Story-37392582
> 
> 
> 
> No way!!!  I could probably recite most of the dialogue of all 20 seasons. My go to when insomnia hits.  DH groans when he hears the dum-dum at the beginning lol.  Not a fan of the special victims but love Vincent D'onofrio in criminal intent spinoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's #1! Woohoo. Not sure of the significance of the sword tho lol.


We did two Halloween parties this weekend. House is full of candy and we aren't going out tonight. In fact, my wife is taking down all the indoor Halloween stuff as I'm typing this. All the kids and teens at the tournaments get a sword when they get first place. They love it and the adult divisions all beg for them too but no dice. Lol
We've got 4 swords now that I hide so my littlest monster won't get a hold of them. They are sharp!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> We did two Halloween parties this weekend. House is full of candy and we aren't going out tonight. In fact, my wife is taking down all the indoor Halloween stuff as I'm typing this. All the kids and teens at the tournaments get a sword when they get first place. They love it and the adult divisions all beg for them too but no dice. Lol
> We've got 4 swords now that I hide so my littlest monster won't get a hold of them. They are sharp!



Haha he needs one for the thumb!  was wondering if the blades had an honed edge - eek.  You are well-prepared for zombie apocalypse


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, PC didn't BagO's post say the phone caller was looking for knives?  Swords may do.  LOL  I'd be hiding them too.  Great that he's had 4 times being first place.  

Cool and cold windy day, so I assume our trick or treat kids will be bundled up some.   We're stocked and ready (even though both kids have sampled last night).

Sun is been making everything bright.  Not a cloud in the sky.   So time to make afternoon tea.  Later y'all.


----------



## BagOLaughs

keishashadow said:


> Remake was a huge disappointment. Love the original, so creepy, even moreso the movie's curse!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Poltergeist-Curse-True-Story-37392582



OMG that is so creepy! I can't believe so many of them died. A cursed movie for sure!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Raise your chainsaws high
> 
> 
> Can barely contain my bad self!
> 
> Spent am jumping thru the DVC hoops.  Would u believe that for next year's October trip, even after adding on booking extra 'dummy' days the end of September I still got the very last standard studio @ BWV for the 1st week in October?!?  Crazy, cannot believe how popular that time of year has become.  I was able to piece together via a split trip the week of 4th of July next year last week without issue.  Hope once people start moving things around 7 months out, I can limit it to just one resort since taking GD.
> 
> Waiting for it to crack 50 degrees before I head out with my ghouls to finish setting up the yard display.
> Keep running out of batteries for the animatronics lol, another run to $ store is in order; forgot to order bulk.
> 
> IDK, I  enjoy a long, juicy informative trip report.  At the risk of being a mite harsh, it's those self-aggrandizing ones that go into excruciating details of the mundane that make my eyes roll back in me head.  That's when you vote with your feet!
> 
> DH enjoys the Mission Impossible series. I nod along.  Tried the JacK reacher books, couldn't. Get into them.  I do adore Jason Bourne, but not the same.  Believe the 1st movie was filmed in our burg btw.
> 
> Haha no it's all on us.  DH's family has 'rules' for holidays.  Don't laugh too hard.  The hostess does ALL the cooking, as I was informed when I brought a baked good the first time I attended a dinner.  They don't do pot-lucks, far too déclassé.   Admit to laughing when I was then informed that they also do all the cleanup.  Not one to poke @ other's family traditions but...
> 
> Remake was a huge disappointment.  Love the original, so creepy, even moreso the movie's curse!
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/entertainment/Poltergeist-Curse-True-Story-37392582
> 
> .



Very true re some trip reports.......it's a fine line....... I know exactly what you mean! 

Any pics of your yard decs this year......yours were so cool last year.........I'm not a fan of Jack Reacher......hard to like Tom C in anything nowadays........love Bourne.......but the latest comeback one was a disappointment.......we gave up before halfway.......shame. 

I remember reading about the Poltergeist curse years ago and it freaked me out more than the movie I think.......very strange. 

Yes, some family traditions are odd.....I know what you mean though.........all our family and friends welcome whatever you may bring and we do the same........



Sat watching WD just now...........


----------



## macraven

I really liked last nights show


----------



## macraven

Now that schumi has watched twd, hope she shares what she thought of it 

I liked the back stories of it and the pig part

Can guess how that will unveil in future episodes


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Thought it was a bit slow an episode, but thought the pigs was a nice touch.......think next weeks might have a change of pace again.........


Busy day today, waxing appointment first........always an ouch for that!! Then lunch out with a friend.......always fun......

Happy Tuesday......can`t believe it`s November already.........


----------



## Lynne G

Le Sigh.  As I started my drive, a short distance later, my car told me to be careful, the road may be icy. Just at freezing early this morning.  Had to scrape the car windows.  Next week will remedy me getting up before the sunrise.  Hello time change.  Then I will match our across the pond homies.  

There's a yellow sky on the horizon.  I assume we'll have a sunny day.  Hopefully warmer than the 38 we're sporting now.

Enjoy this Tuesday!  

Can't believe it's the beginning of November either.  I love this month, my boy was born, and there's not one, but two holidays. 

Waxing is always not a fun chore Schumi.  Hope you have or had a nice lunch with your friend.  
Me? Time to brew the tea.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! Happy November! Hopefully I will get a little time today to pack away Halloween decor & put out the autumn decor. My munchkins brought home way too much candy...I may have to help them with it 

Getting chilly here again...I miss that warm day last week so much! Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## macraven

Well not chilly here today 
The high will only be in the mid 70's today or was it 78?

Yesterday set a record of 86
I could live with that 

Looks like I will need to pack the shorts away this coming weekend

Time to put away all the Halloween decorations for those that decorated 

Me, just have to get rid of the candy that was not given out last night

So many of the kids after they said 
Trick or treat told me that mama said they were allowed only one piece of candy

After the umpteenth kid said that, I scooped a handful of candy into their bags/ pumpkins 

None were from my neighborhood but 5 of them
Those that came from other parts of town will never have the moms know which house dumped lots of candy in their bags
Lol

It looked like a caravan in my neighborhood of all the cars that lined up on the streets to drop the darlings off yesterday


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Buckeev very sorry to hear about your  loss. I understand what you are going through. 

PC very happy about 1st place!  Very proud 

We are trying to plan a trip in the beginning of December but DH is taking his sweet time. Lol   I told him he needs to get his butt moving and book already.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay Bluer, Mrs. Bluer told ya to get your butt moving.....


----------



## pcstang

BagOLaughs said:


> OMG that is so creepy! I can't believe so many of them died. A cursed movie for sure!


There was a death or two during nof the


Mrs bluer101 said:


> Buckeev very sorry to hear about your  loss. I understand what you are going through.
> 
> PC very happy about 1st place!  Very proud
> 
> We are trying to plan a trip in the beginning of December but DH is taking his sweet time. Lol   I told him he needs to get his butt moving and book already.


tell him to get moving! I'm waiting on the bluer crew to give me dates! Oct is done as you know.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Well not chilly here today
> The high will only be in the mid 70's today or was it 78?
> 
> Yesterday set a record of 86
> I could live with that
> 
> Looks like I will need to pack the shorts away this coming weekend
> 
> Time to put away all the Halloween decorations for those that decorated
> 
> Me, just have to get rid of the candy that was not given out last night
> 
> So many of the kids after they said
> Trick or treat told me that mama said they were allowed only one piece of candy
> 
> After the umpteenth kid said that, I scooped a handful of candy into their bags/ pumpkins
> 
> None were from my neighborhood but 5 of them
> Those that came from other parts of town will never have the moms know which house dumped lots of candy in their bags
> Lol
> 
> It looked like a caravan in my neighborhood of all the cars that lined up on the streets to drop the darlings off yesterday


It's 87 here right now. Perfect for me! We sure could use some rain as can you!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Hey, PC didn't BagO's post say the phone caller was looking for knives?  Swords may do.  LOL  I'd be hiding them too.  Great that he's had 4 times being first place.
> 
> Cool and cold windy day, so I assume our trick or treat kids will be bundled up some.   We're stocked and ready (even though both kids have sampled last night).
> 
> Sun is been making everything bright.  Not a cloud in the sky.   So time to make afternoon tea.  Later y'all.


Thank you! The phone caller can use them! He only gets one sword per competition. He does Gi and no Gi so e have a collection of gold medals too. We were thinking about going to worlds next weekend in Lakeland but...well that close to Orlando I would have to make a side trip to USO and my wallet can't handle that right now! Lol


----------



## pcstang

buckeev said:


> View attachment 204051
> So sad...Our sweet Darbi passed away Thursday and it has crushed us. Nearly 14 yrs of 24/7 companionship. For most of those years, she has laid by my feet while I do artwork at the PC, or laid outside at the entrance of the shop while we printed. Can't believe how this has floored us..(read...me). Needed to type it out 'cuz I know many of y'all will understand.


Yep, that is tough. Our thoughts are with you. I lost both my Rotts about 5 years ago. It took about a year before I would stop looking for them and wondering why they weren't trying to be lap dogs. My male was 170lbs and my female was 130lbs. I miss them dearly, especially my big boy, but with three kids now I've resisted getting another Rott.


----------



## macraven

That was a hoot Lynne
Showing Bluer's butt that is.......


----------



## macraven

Anyone here had leftover candy for dessert tonight ?


I bought the good stuff so we are set for a week


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac, but actually as an appetizer.  We too only buy candy we all enjoy.  Plus, I made chocolate covered pretzels, so we have them to snack on later tonight.  It is that time of year!  LOL


----------



## Robo56

Had a great Halloween party yesterday evening. Lots of goodies and trick or treating.
Was talking about trip to Universal when a group of kiddos dressed as Harry Potter and his crew rang the door bell. They all looked great. We gave away lots of candy. 

There is something from Borgin and Burkes in the above pic. Can you find it?

LOL...only took pics of sweets and skeleton punch.....had nice buffet also. Everyone left full and had big treat bags to munch on for days.

LOL...son and grandson.

We also had Maleficent, Batman, Robin, a Witch, a Vampire (guess who) and a few others that were not dressed up at the party.


My sister sent me a pic of pumpkins her hubby did for their grandson's who love the Minions.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Time to put away all the Halloween decorations for those that decorated



Son and grandson help put some things away yesterday after party. I took down cemetery and other decorations  today. I have one Christmas tree up too....LOL



macraven said:


> After the umpteenth kid said that, I scooped a handful of candy into their bags/ pumpkins



LOL....that sounds like something you would do


----------



## macraven

I need to trick and treat at your house!


----------



## Robo56

You would be very welcome Mac. I would treat you to a good meal and lots of candy.


----------



## kohlby

Very impressive Robo!

I survived trick or treating, though it wasn't easy.  My youngest has me sensory quirks so it's a of a challenge.  At least that's done for a year.


----------



## macraven

Robo forgot to ask you this



Which looks more like you , your son or grandson....


Just teasing 
But they both have unique smiles 

Will we have a garden salad for that meal I'm invited to?


----------



## macraven

WOOT

Cubbies won.........

Love my Redbirds but even rooting for chgo

Slice bread happened before the Cubs won their first world series

All due to that goat curse


----------



## schumigirl

Robo........fabulous pictures!!!  All your displays look gorgeous........You do have a very handsome family 

I`m going for the glass crystal skull from B&B........do I win the prize  I think you should offer bed and breakfast next year .....everything looks amazing......you`d be crowded out with us Dis folks.....I know you would be a wonderful host 


Feels a bit cooler today and no sunshine........no real plans today at all..........quiet Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome spread Robo.  Kids looked great too.  Funny, I was going to say that crystal skull too.  Schumi gets the prize if that was right.  

Well, at least I only had thick fog on my car windows this morning.  But, we'll get teased with 78 tomorrow, that will be ending with a summer style thunderstorm to get us back to the 50's on Friday.  

But, since today is Wednesday, hump day, Keisha needs her camel reminder:






 hehe.

Cool day again, but cloudy sky, so no sunrise to see so far.  

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## macraven

Camel day


----------



## schumigirl

Numb bum day.......

Been sat on mine all day doing trip report........really didn't do anything else.......but, only have cheese sauce to make for lasagne for dinner and that's it......so I don't feel too bad.......


----------



## macraven

_cheese sauce?_


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Schumi's doing something today.
I agree, cheese sauce for lasagne?  I do red sauce, and add cheese, but not to mix in the sauce.


----------



## schumigirl

Cheese sauce goes on top when it's being baked. 

Gosh you don't mix it through the sauce........nope, layer meat sauce with layers of pasta x 3 then home made cheese sauce goes on top......put in oven and bake.......isn't that how you all make lasagne??

I did see someone in New York get lasagne that was very sloppy, didn't look good to me.......we have ours usually quite set over here, you can cut it into portions easily.......wil find a picture.........


----------



## macraven

_i layer my lasagne and i use cheese in the layers.

don't use cheese sauce in my recipe

_
_i let it sit for a good 20 minutes before cutting it into squares so it cools down and is not runny_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i layer my lasagne and i use cheese in the layers.
> 
> don't use cheese sauce in my recipe
> 
> _
> _i let it sit for a good 20 minutes before cutting it into squares so it cools down and is not runny_



That's different from ours.......no cheese in our layers.......some folks do just sprinkle cheese on top, but most I know do the cheese sauce........adds another layer on top.......and gorgeous.........

Yep, you gotta let it set.......some folks don't and it's sloppy.......yuk..........

It was gorgeous anyway! 

Now I'm full..........


----------



## macraven

_now i wanna eat schumi's lasagne!
sounds yummy


as long as no one puts green peppers in their lasagne, i'll try it._


----------



## schumigirl

I hate green peppers too........I do kinda miss onions still.........


Heading out to see a friend in a bit, not for long though........it's a cold one tonight........but frosty cold, not damp cold........


----------



## Mom3girls

Now I want lasagna!


----------



## macraven

Me too

Let's invite ourselves to schumi's place for dinner tonight


----------



## Mom3girls

I'll bring a salad


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> There was a death or two during nof the
> 
> tell him to get moving! I'm waiting on the bluer crew to give me dates! Oct is done as you know.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Which looks more like you , your son or grandson....



LOL.....depends on what day of the week it is and what time of day it is .



kohlby said:


> Very impressive Robo!
> 
> I survived trick or treating, though it wasn't easy.  My youngest has me sensory quirks so it's a of a challenge.  At least that's done for a year.



Glad to hear your little fella made it through Halloween.




schumigirl said:


> Robo........fabulous pictures!!! All your displays look gorgeous........You do have a very handsome family
> 
> I`m going for the glass crystal skull from B&B........do I win the prize  I think you should offer bed and breakfast next year .....everything looks amazing......you`d be crowded out with us Dis folks.....I know you would be a wonderful host



You win . Saw the crystal skull at Borgin and Burkes and a few other goodies and had to have it.

I opened the door and the boys scared the crap out of me....LOL

Would love to have you all for Halloween celebration.



Lynne G said:


> Awesome spread Robo. Kids looked great too. Funny, I was going to say that crystal skull too. Schumi gets the prize if that was right.



Thanks Lynne we had a good time. It was the crystal skull.


----------



## macraven

Ya hear that ?? !!

Party at robo 's place


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


>


lol I starting typing there was at least one death during the twilight zone movie filming. I deleted it, don't know why it showed up there and I couldn't delete it.


----------



## Lynne G

Because you were talking about the Twilight Zone PC!

Kids are playing some shooter game, need to leave the room, as I get tired of seeing the same stuff (even though they say it is a different game) and hearing teenage banter while playing.

Beautiful night, and full bellies from pasta, meatballs, and ceaser salad.  Garlic bread to round it off.

Later homies.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Because you were talking about the Twilight Zone PC!
> 
> Kids are playing some shooter game, need to leave the room, as I get tired of seeing the same stuff (even though they say it is a different game) and hearing teenage banter while playing.
> 
> Beautiful night, and full bellies from pasta, meatballs, and ceaser salad.  Garlic bread to round it off.
> 
> Later homies.


Oh, my kids playing games drive me nuts too! I can only handle 5 minutes max!


----------



## macraven

But are they playing with the swords ?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> But are they playing with the swords ?


----------



## macraven

Think he hides them under his bed

Go check and see if they are still there bluer


----------



## macraven

Cubbies win !


Now I miss Chicago ...


----------



## schumigirl

Dull, grey and cold today........sea is quite eerie too today.........

Having a mid morning earl grey tea......

Hope your Thursday is a good one.......


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Cubbies win !
> 
> 
> Now I miss Chicago ...


Dang, I meant to watch the game after Survivor last night but I fell asleep before the show was over...didn't even find out who was evicted.

Congrats on the cubbie win.


----------



## Lynne G

Got not one, but two emails selling cubs win clothing so far.  Rub it in, we didn't even make the play offs.  Congrats to the Cubs.  As homer would say, Chicago, Chicago.  






Gray day so far too, but getting warmer.  58 right now, but rising to 78 by this afternoon.  Then, sweater weather tomorrow. High is 52.      






Hmm, Earl Gray tea seems just right Schumi.  Time for me to brew a pot.  Happy Thursday all.  Thirsty or Throwback.


----------



## keishashadow

Sticking head up out of burrow to say hi.  Living room still stuffed with yard decorations, worse than Xmas.  Did pickup one of those laser light things that covers front of house in lights.  Will cover a lot of ground re Xmas decorations.  After Halloween is done, I'm sorta burnt out on outdoor decorations.



macraven said:


> Anyone here had leftover candy for dessert tonight ?
> 
> 
> I bought the good stuff so we are set for a week



Not dessert, more like breakfast, lunch & dinner.  



schumigirl said:


> Cheese sauce goes on top when it's being baked.
> 
> Gosh you don't mix it through the sauce........nope, layer meat sauce with layers of pasta x 3 then home made cheese sauce goes on top......put in oven and bake.......isn't that how you all make lasagne??
> 
> I did see someone in New York get lasagne that was very sloppy, didn't look good to me.......we have ours usually quite set over here, you can cut it into portions easily.......wil find a picture.........



Nope, no sauce, sprinkled with mozzarella. Sprinkle on my meat layers too...I tend to jazz up the ricotta layer with parm. I'm a spicey sort.  Make a double pan, give a lot away to 2 sons, then individually freeze it for when the hankering starts.  DH & Jr don't eat it, they get noodles lol



pcstang said:


> lol I starting typing there was at least one death during the twilight zone movie filming. I deleted it, don't know why it showed up there and I couldn't delete it.



Decapitation. For the squeamish among us, move along...













My BiL's sister met the same fate on a bus no less, was standing on way into town for work.  Driver swerved into a building.  At least it was instantaneous demise, but quite the horror.  The port authority paid out big time for that one.  Worst thing was she had an open coffin at the services & her husband had her ahem put back together & laid out in her wedding gown.  Over 30 years have passed and I still get an unfortunate visual. Eeek



macraven said:


> Cubbies win !
> 
> 
> Now I miss Chicago ...



You can take the girl out of Chicago but you can' take the Chicago outta the girl.  Let no man call u a bandwagoneer, congrats to your beloved Cubs.


----------



## macraven

I use small curd cottage cheese on one layer of lasagne and another layer a mild Swiss holy cheese for half a layer

Mozzarella cheese sprinkled on top


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, you get the EEEWWW, that's so sad award.  What a horrible accident. No wonder it's a memory you don't forget.  

That's a lot of cheese Mac.  I use ricotta and mozzarella.  Parmesan gets sprinkled on top, sometimes.  

I must say, the few Halloween things are now relegated to the very back corner of the stores, and Christmas is in full swing.  That Elf on the shelf must have been working all night.  Haven't heard Christmas music in the mall or stores yet, but I know it's coming.  It's like forget about that little Thanksgiving decorating, even the candy no long has fall colors on it.  And in 7 weeks, it will be Christmas.  






Is it time for lunch yet?  At least the sun has sort of made an appearance.  

and get ready, my older one will be 19 tomorrow.  Birthday punches ya know.


----------



## macraven

My local Walmart had Christmas stuff out early October

Two weeks ago all the boxed Christmas cards were in the front of the store right across the aisle of Halloween costumes

Hooray for Lynne's son hitting 19 tomorrow !!

Taking him out for dinner ?
No worries as at that age he will not choose chuck e cheese


----------



## pcstang

@keishashadow


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sticking head up out of burrow to say hi.  Living room still stuffed with yard decorations, worse than Xmas.  Did pickup one of those laser light things that covers front of house in lights.  Will cover a lot of ground re Xmas decorations.  After Halloween is done, I'm sorta burnt out on outdoor decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not dessert, more like breakfast, lunch & dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no sauce, sprinkled with mozzarella. Sprinkle on my meat layers too...I tend to jazz up the ricotta layer with parm. I'm a spicey sort.  Make a double pan, give a lot away to 2 sons, then individually freeze it for when the hankering starts.  DH & Jr don't eat it, they get noodles lol
> 
> 
> 
> Decapitation. For the squeamish among us, move along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BiL's sister met the same fate on a bus no less, was standing on way into town for work.  Driver swerved into a building.  At least it was instantaneous demise, but quite the horror.  The port authority paid out big time for that one.  Worst thing was she had an open coffin at the services & her husband had her ahem put back together & laid out in her wedding gown.  Over 30 years have passed and I still get an unfortunate visual. Eeek
> 
> 
> 
> You can take the girl out of Chicago but you can' take the Chicago outta the girl.  Let no man call u a bandwagoneer, congrats to your beloved Cubs.




Oh my goodness!! That is horrific.........an open casket didn't sound the best idea.......


Funny you mention ricotta......we never use that in lasagne.......it's a strong cheddar cheese sauce we use on top........only use mozzarella in pizza or salad with olives and stuff.......

My lasagne probably isn't traditionally Italian, but as I'm not fond of Italian food maybe that's why......lol......

And what you call noodles???? Is that what we call lasagne sheets??? 

Noodles are.......well noodles?? Lol......long strands of........noodle.......

I'm getting confused.......... doesn't take much though.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we will go out to dinner tomorrow.  No chuck's for us Mac.  Haven't stepped place in there for years now.  

Oh we had Christmas with the Halloween stuff too, just not so much all over the store.  Now, it's all over the stores.  

Rain has come.  Lucky me. Trusty umbrella left in car.  Oh well, at least it's not the cold rain we had the other day.  Windy too.  Here comes the thunder.  I'll stay inside.


----------



## keishashadow

Some things you just can't unsee. Sorry if I spooked anyone.  Will say the funeral director did a heck of a job, but still...would've been nice to know what I was walking into there.  Think it's one of the reasons I now have to steel myself to go to a viewing.

I ordered pumpkin spice kcups to add to the coffee selection I like to have for thanksgiving, just tried one.  Still don't get the fuss. Guess I'm going to have to turn in my white girl papers lol.  Maybe it just needs some reddi whip

Lynne it's gloomy here too, really enjoyed the record-breaking temps.  Time to kiss them goodbye.  Sure sounds like fun night out for your family, enjoy.


----------



## Bluer101

Going to our local carnival tonight up the street. Also booked our December trip, decided to go cheap and try SF.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Hope you enjoy SFalls
After going there with Kevin and son, and Keisha's and mr, decided it was not the hotel for me.

But your family does pool time and you probably will enjoy that feature



I'm thrilled cubbies won last night
Mr Mac is not so we don't talk about it

Cubbies broke his heart in the 80's and he turned against them


----------



## macraven

Was wondering where tinyD our night crew homie has been

It is 3 am and not a peep out of her lately


----------



## schumigirl

I'm here.........

DH has a cold.......so I'm awake. Have been for a while.........and trying to be sympathetic........

Might as well get up, shower, do hair and go grocery shopping early when he leaves too........I'm wide awake......


----------



## macraven

Goody we both are here at the same time
Kind of ....

You're probably in the shower now and I am finishing a movie in the tv then it will be bedtime for me

I'll be back when the sun comes up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Goody we both are here at the same time
> Kind of ....
> 
> You're probably in the shower now and I am finishing a movie in the tv then it will be bedtime for me
> 
> I'll be back when the sun comes up



Nope, still here.......I can procrastinate for hours me........lol.......waiting for DH to finish showering then I'll get up, told him he should stay in bed today, but nope, off to work he goes. 


The Blacklist starts here again tonight with its new series........hope it's not disappointing, been looking forward to that for a while........given up on AHS again........they seem to start quite decent, but lose the plot after a few episodes.........done with that now. 

Thinking of breakfast now..........fancy a poached egg on a muffin or a waffle..........hmmm. Decisions. 

What movie are you watching Mac?  Must be good to keep you up this late.........


----------



## schumigirl

Dis is being a bit weird today........

But It`s Friday.........


----------



## Metro West

Doing HHN one more time before the season ends. AHS has pretty much lost me when they switched to "part 2" of the season. It's just ridiculous now...I guess there's another season I won't be buying on DVD.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Metro.  Was good of Universal to add 2 more days of HHN.  

Yes, it is Friday Schumi!  Hope DH is feeling better soon.  Colds are no fun.

Mac, hope the movie was good, and you're ready for a large cup of coffee soon.

And everything is right.  IT'S FRIDAY!! 







Hope all have a:






It's sweater weather.  I know I'm going to be wearing a much heavier coat for the little one's game tomorrow.  Blustery day means field will feel even colder.

Morning all!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Doing HHN one more time before the season ends. AHS has pretty much lost me when they switched to "part 2" of the season. It's just ridiculous now...I guess there's another season I won't be buying on DVD.



That`s about when we started to lose interest too.........absolute nonsense now.....

Enjoy your final HHN visit for this year ........I`m about to do the HHN night we met up with you on the trip report.....well, it was supposed to be done this morning but Photobucket is down again........they are having issues......again. Annoying. Have fun anyway......wish we were there with ya.......


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . 

Happy birthday to Lynne's son. 
 

Need to make some plans for trip dates for December Christmas shopping trip with sister to Chicago, May vacation with grandbabies and looking at dates for next year HHN in September. 

I' am at the gym on the bike and the guy two bikes down from me has his ear phones on and he is singing.....LOL....and he is popping his gum in between it's awful..... can we say pea shooter. My earphones are now on for protection. It's a hoot.


----------



## macraven

H_appy birthday to Lynne's son_


----------



## schumigirl

Happy birthday to your boy Lynne........hope he has a great day.......


Feel like a chef tonight.........DH is having a blow your head off hot chicken curry, that'll sort his cold out lol..........DS is having teriyaki chicken with noodles........and I'm having lemon and ginger chicken with coconut rice.........

The Curry I made earlier so that's just a reheat really, but just one of those nights........

Photobucket still isn't back on.......so annoying when you can't even see the pics already posted.........but I prefer that to posting thumbnails.........anyway, should be back to normal later or tomorrow........

Wine is chilling.......it's Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I detest chewing gum Robo.........nothing worse than seeing someone chomping away on it.....and the popping of it.......yuk!!! 

Christmas shopping trip sounds good..........yep, need to get it sorted........


----------



## macraven

I remember robo talking about her Chicago trips for the holiday last year 

Always fun in the big city during holiday times


----------



## Lynne G

Chicago!  Sounds like another year of fun Robo.

Starting to look at the BF ads.  Asked birthday boy if he was interested.  He said maybe.  I guess it depends on what I show him is the price I want to pay. 

DS says thank you to Robo, Mac and Schumi for the birthday wishes.  He's already announced where he wants to eat.  Fine with me.  

Eww Robo, I hate gum chewers looking like a cow.  And off key singers that can't seem to hear how they sound.  Headphones needed indeed.

Oh course Schumi's dinner sounds good.  Sorry you are having so much trouble with posting photos.  


Did I say it's Friday?


----------



## macraven

Friday?
Today ?

Oh yea that's right


----------



## buckeev

Dudes-n-Dudettes...Thanks for the kind words and thoughts!  

I have a USO/IOA trip booked for my bride, daughters and granddaughter for Thanksgiving week, but it just got put on the "Standby mode".  Oldest daughter...(not going due to being 7 mos preggiee)...just got put on bed rest! Her sisters are absolutely beside themselves!!! Silver lining....At least Christmas trip appears "safe" now!


----------



## macraven

It will be a fabulous trip in December


Maybe the newest addition will be a boy?

As long as baby arrives healthy, gender does not matter


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sending good wishes to mom to be and baby to be.  A wonderful Christmas gift for sure.

If you are in the area around the holidays, maybe we can say hi to ya Buckeev.  We are patiently waiting for our holiday trip.

Had a nice dinner, and came before the crowds, so enjoyable meal, and DS happy and all full.  Not much on TV, so just relaxing.

 

Have a good night all.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hey everyone, I hope you're all having an amazing weekend.


----------



## macraven

Working peeps live for the weekends

Enjoy the weekend homies


----------



## Bluer101

Figured I would post a picture of our local yearly fall carnival. Took last night.


----------



## BagOLaughs

WOW! that looks like fun! How did you get so high to take the photo?


----------



## macraven

Nice!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Figured I would post a picture of our local yearly fall carnival. Took last night.


We are having our fair too. It's called The Peanut Festival lol
Let's just say it's even funnier than the people of Walmart pics. One of the many reasons I don't go!


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I remember robo talking about her Chicago trips for the holiday last year
> 
> Always fun in the big city during holiday times


We went to Chicago last year for Christmas on a whim.  Had a great time!  Going again this year.  We stay at the new Virgin hotel.

My Wife lived there for 15 years.  5 blocks from Wrigley.  We were very happy with the series!  Watched the parade and celebration all day yesterday.  5 million people!  They say it was one of the top 7 gatherings of people in the history of the world.


----------



## Bluer101

BagOLaughs said:


> WOW! that looks like fun! How did you get so high to take the photo?



My drone.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> Nice!


Well he doesn't drink so guessing he was on a step ladder when he took the pic


Never mind

Forgot he had that Christmas present from last year


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> My drone.



And a sweet picture it is!  Mrs bluer set the bar very high lol

Lynne nice to hear the birthday dinner went well.

I had to run out to Walmart today when I ran out of windex mid cleaning session.  Let's just say I hope not to be featured in the next people of WM edition lol.

For those who were kind enough to listen to me vent/itch/moan over the bizzare series of unfortunate events we encountered during our recent stay @ SF & RP...a belated thank you.  Don't want to get into gory details here, but it was ugly upon ugly.  

I took the sage advice from a friend & contacted them after our return home.  The incidents in question are still under an internal investigation but we were invited back for a short stay during our upcoming travels to rediscover the resorts = classy IMO. 

As I've always said, if you travel often enough, you will encounter bumps in the road...at times potholes the size of a lake.It's how the provider responds, taking action to rectify the situation, making it right that is important IMO.

PS where's Marcie? I'm waiting for a line to TR from her recent cruise


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe Walmart runs.  Hey, we have 1 of the 6 largest in the US.  Open 24 hrs.  I can attest to that.

Saw Dr. Strange with the kids.  Was a good movie.  Theater was pretty packed too.

Ready to change the clocks back.  Tomorrow getting up late, and it is earlier, will be nice.  Not so nice when my 4:30am alarm on Monday will feel like 3:30am.  Oh well, at least the sun will set after 7 pm.

Hope all are enjoying tonight.  We had an absolutely clear sky today.  So much sun.  Did not make it any warmer though.  The wind was cool.  Blankets were seen on the sidelines.

Oh, and driving tonight, kids said watch out for the deer.  Yep, did not see the four deer crossing in front of me.  Then, pulling into my driveway, kids said don't hit the bunny.  Yeah, did not see it either, until it was hopping into the yard.  I guess I should not go out again tonight.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Lynne, I think you have a mix up on the time change ...your 4:30 am wakeup will feel like 5:30 since you're getting an extra hour and it will be getting dark earlier.

I'm looking forward to the time change since I have to go through deer alley on my way to work when it's barely daylight at 7:30.  I saw the biggest doe and her family this morning...good thing I was on the lookout and let them cross.  I was still thinking one of them was lagging behind and waiting to jump on my hood...makes me nervous every time.

Nice pic Mr bluer 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## BagOLaughs

I'm waiting for this... its already begun...


----------



## schumigirl

I love the people of Walmart site......always dread to look in case I'm in it too.......lol........


Slightly delicate this morning........had a fabulous night last night with friends........my friends daughter filmed me and her sisters boyfriend duetting a Spandau Ballet song together........oh dear! Was funny though.......I can't sing a note.........

Think we got home around 2.30am........DS came to pick us up thankfully as weather was truly awful......

Lazy day again I think............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, your right Tink.  And my late night Dsis called and was up before early bird me.  She doesn't understand I am a slow riser on Sundays.

 

Enjoy!  Time to do errands.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning everyone .

Your right Rachel bam Christmas is every where......LOL....all the stores have all the decorations out. 

I have been decorating too. I love all the cheerful decorations. I took inspiration from the two little elves my great nephews gave me a couple of years ago for my sweets tree in the dining room.
 

 
Woke up with rotten headache early this am. Feel like I been kicked in head by a linebacker. Trying to be cheerful. 

Keisha sorry to hear of your bad experience at SF and RPR, but glad to hear they have been receptive to making things right.

Tink we have deer that play in our backyard. Last weekend son and grandson and I were sitting down in my sunken garden the deer were standing there watching us. They are big and can do some serious damage to a vehicle if hit for sure. My Kentucky grandkids can attest to that. They live near Kentucky Lake and they have wrecked a few cars hitting them. Luckily they were not hurt. 



Squirlz said:


> We went to Chicago last year for Christmas on a whim. Had a great time! Going again this year. We stay at the new Virgin hotel.



Squirlz I have family that live near Chicago. My younger sister and I go up every year for a few days of visiting and shopping. It's fun to be in the hustle and bustle of the city for a short while. I wish my brother-in-law had lived to see his beloved Cubs win. He was a big fan of theirs. Hope your wife and you have a a lovely trip to Chicago. 

Mr. B nice pic with the drone.

Schumi late nights make lazy days good.

If I can shake this headache will go to church and hang out in Gods house for awhile. 

Enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## macraven

Looks like the time change did not keep anyone away from posting this morning

Nice to get that extra hour of snoozing 

Have a good Sunday homies


----------



## tink1957

Robo...hope your headache goes away and you have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful trees again Robo..........you've got such a good eye for that........hope your headache is better by now.......horrible feeling like that! 


It's freezing here today again. Blowing a hoolie and still raining. Glad I've stayed in all day.......


----------



## kohlby

Just a quick post as I'm a bit overwhelmed.  Movers come tomorrow for day 1 of packing up our stuff.  I am not close to ready for them.  I used that extra hour wisely today, but one measly hour was not enough,  I'll be Orlando bound in 8 days.  I just need to get through these next three days and then I'll get a few days to relax.


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Just a quick post as I'm a bit overwhelmed.  Movers come tomorrow for day 1 of packing up our stuff.  I am not close to ready for them.  I used that extra hour wisely today, but one measly hour was not enough,  I'll be Orlando bound in 8 days.  I just need to get through these next three days and then I'll get a few days to relax.


Soon you'll be in Orlando though! 
Took the two youngest to see the Troll movie.


----------



## BagOLaughs

pcstang said:


> Soon you'll be in Orlando though!
> Took the two youngest to see the Troll movie.



That good huh? Hahahaha


----------



## pcstang

BagOLaughs said:


> That good huh? Hahahaha


I had a good nap...


----------



## Lynne G

Oh PC, you were lucky!  Thankfully both my kids turned noses up to Trolls.  We saw Dr. Strange.  It was pretty good.  I want see the potter one coming out soon.  

Well, was up at 3:30am today.  Head still on daylight time.  Was nice to be on the road when it was lighter out.  Absolutely sunny day again, but had to scrape the ice off the car windows again.  Yep, just above freezing to start the day.  Some trees are a beautiful orange, so bright in the shinning morning sun.  Very few clouds, and blue as could be sky.  Hello fall.












Darn laptop took 3 reboots to get it working.  

Robo, great trees, you have such perfect taste in decorating.  Hope your headache is better now.  

Yay!  Moving to Orlando in 8 days!  Hope the packing goes quicker Kohlby. 

Morning y'all!  It's Monday.  Have an awesome one.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all

If you count archery, the hunting season started mid sept & will run thru near end of January here.  The Deer are running for their lives, Splattered all over the sides of the road.  DH had one bolt across highway few miles from our house a few years ago. Amazing how much the insurance claim was.  Not sure why I was surprised but told since those accidents don't count 'against you'; most insurance companies want glossy pictures showing the carnage and any bodies.  Bonus points specifically told to not wash the car until we went to claims center - ew.  

Still scratching head how they are going to fit that new hotel on only 6 acres @ Universal.Definitely will have a small footprint.  Surprised to read in Orlando Sentinel they plan on building many more properties. Comcast has deep pockets lol

GD off school this week, will have her overnight from Wednesday to Friday dinner time.  Had hoped to catch Trolls. Admit to still having my troll dolls somewhere, was looking forward to seeing it.  Maybe will wait for DVD lol

Have a good week all.  Sunny & mid-60s here next two days, great weather to get out the vote!  Don't forget, vote early & often.


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies

Lynne, 3:30 is early!

Kohlby, happy moving

Keisha, deer for dinner eh....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, DH hit 2 deer on the way home one early morning last year.  Yep, big bill to fix, but as you say, insurance said no points, as nature caused.  I was lucky, stopped and let the 6 or so deer pass.  They were standing in the middle of the road, on my side.  Dumb deer.  They are getting frisky, bulking up for the winter.  Saw quite a few teenagers.  Four were does, two were buck, but with small racks.  When I was in college out your way, I had a compound bow, and did hunt deer.  Thankfully, my friends were a better shot.  I have no desire to do that ever again, and haven't.  Even though classes were not cancelled, all were out hunting for deer in Pymatuning.  My second oldest niece teaches in the mountains near us.  She's so happy, they do get off for first day of deer season.  Not where I live, but we do have hunts to thin the herds that are in and around the township I live in.  

Yes, I was up early Mac.  Some days, I can't sleep late.  








  Don't think I even had one, but if I did, didn't save it.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, when we were shown the land the newest hotel will be built on, we were the same........wondered how on earth it will fit.......but It`ll surprise us all I think......and yes I believe there are definite plans for more.......all very good news for Universal......


We have had the foulest weather again today........torrential rain and freezing cold......not that I`ve actually been out anywhere.........sitting inside looking out at the trees blowing everywhere...........not nice.

Made a real winter warmer for dinner tonight, beef cooked in ale......popped that in slow cooker last night, will reheat later and add dumplings.........with creamy mash and carrots......I cannot wait!!!

Walking Dead tonight for us......although spoilers were everywhere online.....didn`t read them, but why do they use a spoiler for a headline........think I get the idea.........

Have a great Monday.......


----------



## schumigirl

We have temps of 33F tonight.........

Same predicted tomorrow, maybe even lower.........hasn't stopped raining for hours, but mainly hailstones and sleet......I hate the cold. So heating is well turned up and it's glorious in here.......one thing I love about winter is being in on nights like these...........


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> We have temps of 33F tonight.........
> 
> Same predicted tomorrow, maybe even lower.........hasn't stopped raining for hours, but mainly hailstones and sleet......I hate the cold. So heating is well turned up and it's glorious in here.......one thing I love about winter is being in on nights like these...........


Send some of that rain our way Carole, it hasn't rained here for months...I can't even get a shovel in the ground it's so hard.


----------



## pcstang

tink1957 said:


> Send some of that rain our way Carole, it hasn't rained here for months...I can't even get a shovel in the ground it's so hard.


I'm adding water to the pool as I type this. We need rain!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......you guys are making me so jealous.......we'll have a flood warning if this keeps up!!!

It's just so cold though........rain on its own is ok, but snow already!!!!


----------



## macraven

_still in extreme drought so we need rain also.
doubt we will see any this year.

72 degrees here right now.
getting nippy....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _still in extreme drought so we need rain also.
> doubt we will see any this year.
> 
> 72 degrees here right now.
> getting nippy....._



Lol.....I would be sunbathing with that temp over here right now...........just been out and dropped some books off to some ladies and boy it's perishing out! Felt it colder obviously, but we've had it so mild up to now.........shock to the system.......

Will try send rain to all who need it........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.....I would be sunbathing with that temp over here right now...........just been out and dropped some books off to some ladies and boy it's perishing out! Felt it colder obviously, but we've had it so mild up to now.........shock to the system.......
> 
> Will try send rain to all who need it........


79f here. My parents are in Prague right now. Looks to be 37f. They've been in Europe for almost three weeks including a Viking riverboat cruise.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> 79f here. My parents are in Prague right now. Looks to be 37f. They've been in Europe for almost three weeks including a Viking riverboat cruise.



Don't know whether I'm more jealous of you right now with your almost 80 degrees, or where your parents are......Prague is beautiful! 

My sister and her husband do the Viking Cruises and loves them.......



Forgot to watch WD tonight........it's recorded so will watch it another night........almost bedtime here..........


----------



## Squirlz

It was so nice yesterday that we drove to Hell and back.


----------



## macraven

I'm sure the city of Hell in Michigan did not get that name due to 100 degree weather


----------



## keishashadow

Pcstangs' parents are living large!  Good for them.  I've got far-flung, family still living in Prague descendents of an uncle who wasn't permitted to emigrate to the US (union organizer = a subversive in the Communist country back in the day).

Carole - must say most of the Orlando parks do an amazing job of designing the parks.  Always find it interesting to look @ the satellite pics as to how things back up to each other unbeknownst to most guests.  I'm sure they'll do a boffo job on placing the resort.

Lynne - wouldn't have pegged you for a hunter, cool.  When we tent camp (and it's been years lol) prefer to claim a stake on Pymatuning Lake.


----------



## macraven

I'm no where near the hunters you homies are

My only hunting are the coins that fall behind the couch cushions


----------



## Lynne G

What the hell.  Nice picture Squirlz.

Darn weather lady.  Touch of winter this weekend.  Tomorrow in the 60's, then Schumi's cold rain through Friday, and highs in the 30's for the weekend.  No fun I say.  Was enjoying this nice weather fall.  

Time to move rooms, COD being played.  Some remastered version.  Whatever.  Looks all the same to me.  

Have a good night all.

And cool too Keisha.  Camped when I was young, but now cabins at the least.  LoL.  Still have a friend in Cranberry Township.  Do not head west much anymore.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I'm no where near the hunters you homies are
> 
> My only hunting are the coins that fall behind the couch cushions


Me neither! I don't fish or hunt...S.E. AL is getting ready for gun season though. You should here everyone getting their 4 wheelers ready to hit the woods.


----------



## BagOLaughs

It's 0 deg here this morning... ice everywhere. That cruel Northern wind must be a blowing. 

Good morning everyone enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## marciemi

Hey all, you're not going to believe this but we actually survived the Wine & Dine Half Marathon!    My first ever half marathon...and definitely my last!    But there was some fun to be had - just a few pics:


----------



## keishashadow

Long lines today @ the polls.  Issues with judge not showing up to certify other polling places/machines in our town.  Had the affected wards' people come to other site, using paper ballots.  Not sure if local issue or widespread, hope things go smoothly today as to transition of power.  Don't need another Florida-like issue delaying the results.



pcstang said:


> Me neither! I don't fish or hunt...S.E. AL is getting ready for gun season though. You should here everyone getting their 4 wheelers ready to hit the woods.



Same here, neighbors have one.  Hate how they tend to rip up the paths in the woods. I'm not a tree hugger or anything but of the leave no trace behind state of mind Kwim? 



marciemi said:


> Hey all, you're not going to believe this but we actually survived the Wine & Dine Half Marathon!    My first ever half marathon...and definitely my last!    But there was some fun to be had - just a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 205645 View attachment 205647 View attachment 205646



A good way to work off those extra cruise calories. Congrats!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet I love looking at old online maps and images versus what`s there now too.......fascinating!!

Good luck with what`s happening in America today.........hope the polls get sorted and issue free........


We were at freezing this morning too.......so, I stayed in again and got some housework done.......friend called to invite me to lunch but declined......so had a brie, bacon and cranberry grilled sandwich.......lush.

I hate the cold.


----------



## BagOLaughs

marciemi said:


> Hey all, you're not going to believe this but we actually survived the Wine & Dine Half Marathon!    My first ever half marathon...and definitely my last!    But there was some fun to be had - just a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 205645 View attachment 205647 View attachment 205646



Congrats! Wear that medal with pride!

Good luck voting all my lovely US friends


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Marcie.  Quite the accomplishment.  Thanks for the pictures.

Thanks to BagO, we are getting a winter blast later this week.  

Lush lunch for Schumi.

Voted early, and took about 1/2 hour due to the line.  Boy voted for the first time.  Three of us in a row.  DH voted with us.  

Enjoying a quiet Tuesday.  Feels more like a Friday.  Wishful thinking.  Holiday Friday for us, so happy it is a short week. 

 Eek, Christmas music in the mall.   Noooooooo.  I don't care about Rudolf yet.  Jolly Holiday not yet.  Okay, rant over.

Have a happy go lucky day all.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Blank


----------



## macraven

No politics to be discussed on the disboards 

One of the policies that is listed in every forum where the moderator has it in the locked sticky


----------



## macraven

Time for bed 
Catch youse all later today


----------



## schumigirl

Love this one!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I did have a Thursday image up earlier........then realised it`s only Wednesday........I just gained a day.......

Maybe I should do something productive...........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Sorry Mac,

Removed it. 

Sigh today is a hard day. Believe it or not today is about getting caramel into chocolate bars. It's a bit of a headache... Haha.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum.  BagO's making candy.  I like caramel and chocolate.  Hopefully you figured out how to combine them.

HeHe, and I was thinking yesterday was Friday Schumi.  Good thing we check the calendar, or look at our phone.  LOL

Happy Wednesday all.  Rain is today's word.  Grayer and grayer this morning.  So much for that glorious sunshine we had this past week.

And since it is Wednesday,





yes, Keisha needs her camel.

okay, 2 pictures of a camel.


----------



## marciemi

Got little to no sleep last night staying up to watch election coverage and then waking up early to see what had happened.  I think I'm just going to go spend the day at the MK and ignore all the media.  Anyone want to join me?!  Incidentally, Epcot was PACKED Monday night.  Like I've only seen it that crowded once before and that was the last Sat during F&W a couple years ago on the Veterans Day weekend.  I waited 20 minutes to park my car after going through the toll booths at about 6:45pm.  We were just there to get some pics with our medals and use up our last F&W coupon/tab thingies we'd bought since we'll be out of town this weekend but it was just overwhelming.  And this is from someone who was at MK on Christmas Day the last two years!


----------



## marciemi

Also, link to our cruise pics (Oasis of the Seas) from a couple weeks ago - know Janet may be interested but you're all welcome to click through!  Had a good time, enjoyed the large ship, won progressive trivia for the week, and loved the ports.  

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/Oasis of the seas Oct 16


----------



## macraven

Nice pics Marci!

I have been to wdw when it was miserably packed like you said

Was useless to do anything there
for me, so I can imagine how it was for youse
The last week of December is not the only time period that is packed 

Marci since you live so close, you get to go a lot
Hopefully the next time there will be less peeps there


----------



## marciemi

Mac - wasn't a big deal as we were there just for the ambiance (and Pokemon of course!) but I was just perplexed by the number of people on a Monday night.  Walking around World Showcase felt like trying to leave after Illuminations or similar.  Like I'd want to go look at what a food booth had and wouldn't be able to get across the flow of traffic to reach it.  I know it was Boys II Men, but the concert area didn't seem overly packed (like maybe a couple rows of folks standing outside watching and of course full inside) but just wasn't expecting it.  Guess I'll see how MK is today!


----------



## macraven

Hope the park is empty for you today Marci


----------



## macraven

Just finished cleaning the house

Well the first floor is done and second floor will have to wait until tomorrow

The smoke from the fires near me since wind direction changed this morning

Figured I would stay inside until the afternoon
The smoke smell is disgusting


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Thursday all.......

Got up during the night and it was pure white outside... not snow, just frost......but, damp and cold today.....

Staying in......with heating on....

Mac......hope the smoke smell has gone......not nice.......

Have a great day.......


----------



## Lynne G

We must be sharing weather Schumi.  Had to scrape the ice off the car windows and the walk across the yard was crunchy.  Went down to near freezing last night.  Northern wind is cranking, so cooler days ahead.


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Hope the park is empty for you today Marci


  Ha, ha....no.  I waited 20 minutes for the Peoplemover.  Twice.  MK was crazy crowded - again not sure why.  Heading to HS today (have a friend from Green Bay here) so we'll see how that one goes.  But I don't really mind the crowds although I had wanted to do the Jingle Cruise yesterday but ended up leaving before the time my FPP was for.  We'll get there someday.  Headed to Michigan tomorrow so everyone wish me luck with the parent-thing.  On the plus side, mom & dad are staunch Republicans so should be in a good mood this weekend if nothing else?  Maybe?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Woh I can't believe the magic kingdom is so busy in Early November! I hope you're still having a fab time though Marci. Is it a school vacation anywhere?

Good luck with the parents!


----------



## marciemi

I'm guessing maybe remnants from Jersey Week?  Not that I know of here.  And last week of F&W and of course the Wine & Dine races last weekend.  But I was expecting it to be a pretty down time which it definitely isn't.  I'll let you know how HS is today but guessing since when I looked last night I couldn't get Star Tours before 5pm (I was just going to meet friends for that and lunch) that it will be crowded!


----------



## BagOLaughs

marciemi said:


> I'm guessing maybe remnants from Jersey Week?  Not that I know of here.  And last week of F&W and of course the Wine & Dine races last weekend.  But I was expecting it to be a pretty down time which it definitely isn't.  I'll let you know how HS is today but guessing since when I looked last night I couldn't get Star Tours before 5pm (I was just going to meet friends for that and lunch) that it will be crowded!



Woh! That's crazy!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, they are taping holiday parade and shots to air around Christmas at MK yesterday and today, and the other parks today and tomorrow.  Garth Brooks was yesterday in MK.  I am sure since the first Very Merry was last night, lots are in the World, plus with Veterans Day tomorrow, short week for some.  

Nice day finally.  Sun out but still cool.


Long weekend for me.  Yay!


----------



## Squirlz

Nothing like working half a day then realizing that Friday is a Holiday!  No mail means we can take a day off.  WOOHOO THREE DAY WEEKEND!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Super jealous of all the peeps with long weekends. Enjoy it all! 

It's cold but dry here for once. Past 3 days has been rain rain and more rain. Not heavy just that annoying drizzle that makes the day grey.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........

Beautiful, sunny but cold day.........a few friends and I had a Spa day in a place about an hour away from us.......was nice but, bit strange as it was the Spa I usually went to with my best friend that died. So, was a bit odd. But a lovely day.....they do a gorgeous lunch in the hotel restaurant........so we spent a bit of time in there........

Had lovely massage, some treatments and facial.......don't usually get manicures and nails done as I don't like nail polish, but did today and just got clear varnish on. Looks nice.

So, got my guys a pizza delivered tonight.........can't be bothered cooking.......feeling mellow......lol.......

Ready for Friday night now, wine and a movie........

Have a good one........


----------



## marciemi

HS didn't seem as bad yesterday but I was just meeting friends for lunch and then saw the Indy show for the first time since I think 2007. Made it to Michigan and at my folks' house now!


----------



## keishashadow

I stood 2 + hours outside in cold @ Best Buy this am, on day 2+ of a miserable cold.  All to pick up the new Nintendo nes system for my kids (1 per).  Haven't done that crap since the release of Nintendo 64 system lol.  Forgot how aggressive some people can turn over such simple stuff.

Not sure whether. I'm going to take a nap when DS pick up my GD or do some cleaning for thanksgiving...hmmm.  Maybe I should take Carole's advice and open a bottle of vino.  It'll kill what ails me haha.

Marcie will be back to take a gander at those pics!  I oh-so want to be on that ship.

Good weekend alls.


----------



## schumigirl

Wine is usually the answer to most things Keisha......... and a nap is always good!!!

We couldn't decide tonight, so Tom's on red and I'm on white......saves sharing........

Hope your cold gets better soon though......


----------



## macraven

My guess is Keisha is still napping


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are feeling better Keisha.  Told DS of your purchase, you should have bought 3.  He thinks he would like one now.

Cooling down temperatures this evening.  We get to go down to freezing overnight.  High 40 for the next day, and wind chill in the 30's.  Where is my sweater?

Glad you are having fun in the parks Marcie.  Nice to meet up with friends, even given the crowds.

Hope all are enjoying this Friday night.  It means 2 more Fridays until Black Friday.  One more Friday until we see the new Potter movie, and 41 days until I get to fly.  And, of course, 44 days to the unwrapping of Christmas presents.


----------



## keishashadow

Below freezing when I woke up but haven't gotten our first hard frost.  Still dragging with the cold, appears I may have shared with the familyor they're faking it to get out of picking up their clutter in anticipation of company coming hehe 



macraven said:


> Just finished cleaning the house
> 
> Well the first floor is done and second floor will have to wait until tomorrow
> 
> The smoke from the fires near me since wind direction changed this morning
> 
> Figured I would stay inside until the afternoon
> The smoke smell is disgusting



Have been avoiding the news to not get down in dumps this week, just saw reports of the massive fires on news this am. Eeek how close is this to you?  Where's smokey da bear when u need him?  No joke really, cannot comprehend reports people are setting fires to keep it rolling.  There should be a special place reserved in Hell for that sort IMO 

Lynne DH (after finishing up midnight) tag-teamed Best Buy with me, snagged 4.  One for each kid, have a feeling the mr will be keeping #4 once we check out jr's later today.   Trying not to panic seeing those numbers laid out I'm late, I'm late...


----------



## macraven

Fires and smoke range from Atlanta to northern Georgia, Tennessee, North Carolina, Alabama, Kentucky

I was on I 75 yesterday about 30 minutes from Atlanta and could see towards the east of heavy smoke on top the mountains

All the way up to Chattanooga could see smoke from look out mt

When the wind changes direction, it's better here
Less smoke smell then

The police have arrested a few of the peeps that started some of the fires


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Fires and smoke range from Atlanta to northern Georgia, Tennessee, North Carolina, Alabama, Kentucky
> 
> I was on I 75 yesterday about 30 minutes from Atlanta and could see towards the east of heavy smoke on top the mountains
> 
> All the way up to Chattanooga could see smoke from look out mt
> 
> When the wind changes direction, it's better here
> Less smoke smell then
> 
> The police have arrested a few of the peeps that started some of the fires


I heard idiots were lighting fires...unbelievable.


----------



## macraven

You heard right


----------



## tink1957

It was smokey this morning in the garden center, then the wind picked up and blew it away.  If it's that bad here, I can't imagine how bad it is where you live mac.

I worked in the yard yesterday...planted 17 mums and a flat of pansies...it was like digging into rock.  My poor old body is feeling it today...We desperately need rain.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## keishashadow

Tink I am marveling u r planting, just got done giving most of our perennials a haircut.  Always sad to cut the maiden grass back since it's so pretty, even when dormant, but if not by spring yard looks like a hale bale exploded from winter wind tossing it everywhere.  Don't laugh, probably the last grass cutting of year will be this weekend.

Mac that is so wrong, stay safe.  Would think the air quality is messing with many.


----------



## Lynne G

Stupid people Mac,  and as dry as you have been.  Glad they were arrested.

Nice evening, and went out to dinner with the older one.  When he's paying for gas, he happily wants to eat out if I drive.  Glazed carrots were carrots in a pineapple gooey broth.  I grew up with glazed carrots being drizzled with maple syrup.   Was confused.  I thought they were okay, DS ate the rest of them.  Came home with a hefty piece of cheesecake that was promptly snatched by the little one.  I didn't even get a bite.  Should have hid it. LOL

Moon was shining bright in the clear sky.  Nice night so far, but the temperature is already 37.  Another cool night on tap, but no hard freeze for us either Keisha.


----------



## Squirlz

Forbidden Journey will be down for our entire trip next month.  Our absolute favorite attraction.  This is such a drag.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Forbidden Journey will be down for our entire trip next month.  Our absolute favorite attraction.  This is such a drag.



Now that just suxs


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Wine is usually the answer to most things Keisha......... and a nap is always good!!!
> 
> We couldn't decide tonight, so Tom's on red and I'm on white......saves sharing........
> 
> Hope your cold gets better soon though......


 Is it bad that I told the in laws to just bring wine to US Thanksgiving in a couple weeks? YEARS of trying to guilt the DH's mom and sister (and spouses) to come to our house for holiday and this year they decide "yes"? When our schedules are super busy this year? More wine please! Ah well. Saves road trip wear and tear on our part. Will have to change turkey order to "Largest" from the "smallest" I usually do LOL.

Trying to get caught up as have been really busy past couple weeks. Hoping everyone had fab trips and meetups. DD is planning/hoping on being at WDW next fall (college program) and I have already told DH that I WILL have annual passes to both WDW and US if that happens-he actually didn't roll eyes at me so I am taking that as a "go"...and so optimistic I will be seeing you alls in person next year

Hope all the SANS family is doing well!


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> Forbidden Journey will be down for our entire trip next month.  Our absolute favorite attraction.  This is such a drag.



Well crap, 1st to 19th, that stinks


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all........

Rain back on again........had lovely day yesterday though.......left around 6am yesterday and drove to see friends in the Cotswolds, a gorgeous area of natural beauty.........stayed overnight and just arrived home a little while ago.......

I could live there easily.......place is full of little villages that are more beautiful than the last.....but, had such a nice visit with them........ate far too much!!! But played croquet for the first time.......they have a croquet lawn on their land, so that was something I'd never done......and I was rubbish! 

But weather was lovely yesterday and today is now miserable again.........

Hope your Sunday is a good one.........


----------



## kohlby

I've got to be quick with a check-in again.

We have the closing for our SC house tomorrow and we are headed to Orlando.  Hoping FL's house closing happens on Wednesday - minor kink due to fault of lending company and the are insisting they need three business days to get it in place - when they really just need five minutes.  So, have to get on Thebes's phone with them tomorrow and see what the status is as it messes up our furniture delivery and a couple other things - and costs us an extra night in the hotel.  We might go to Universal on Tuesday - it depends how late we get in tomorrow night. 

It's cold here, in the 40's all day and rainy.  It's nice not to have the smoke from the fires though,  our air quality was in the bad range all day Friday and even got over 200 at one point.I guess it's training in case we go to Beijing.


----------



## macraven

Don't worry about the furniture movers

We contacted 5 different movers when did our move

We went with the movers that said we could have it brought to the new house  within 9 days from the time they picked it up 

Many times when you use long distance moving companies, your stuff sits in a warehouse until another load could be added to the moving van


Think you will be fine!
Have fun on relocating and a new house !


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Evening all........
> 
> Rain back on again........had lovely day yesterday though.......left around 6am yesterday and drove to see friends in the Cotswolds, a gorgeous area of natural beauty.........stayed overnight and just arrived home a little while ago.......
> 
> I could live there easily.......place is full of little villages that are more beautiful than the last.....but, had such a nice visit with them........ate far too much!!! But played croquet for the first time.......they have a croquet lawn on their land, so that was something I'd never done......and I was rubbish!
> 
> But weather was lovely yesterday and today is now miserable again.........
> 
> Hope your Sunday is a good one.........



How very Alice in Wonderland-ish. Surprised you've never tried the game.  Least you had a break in the weather if only for a bit.

I'm dreading yearly dermatologist appt tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

I remember your last one with the Dr Derm


Good thoughts your way


----------



## Lynne G

Good thoughts for your doctor visit tomorrow Keisha.

Hope the air quality is better for ya Mac.

Sending mummy dust to Kolby that all the moving plans go well.

MonyK, that would be awesome for DD to intern in the world.  Do not think mine has any desire.  Cannot believe our kids are in the middle of their first year of college.

 

 

Have a nice Sunday night all.  And I get a free coffee tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy Monday peeps... well maybe not happy but u know. 

Lynne gets free coffee. That's pretty sweet! 

Enjoy your day


----------



## macraven

Why does she get free coffee and I don't ........


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful start to this below freezing day.  Sun is rising and all is bright outside already.  






Don't get too excited Mac.  It's only a medium size, and cold or hot.   But free will get me in the store though!  LOL






  need to find something to eat for breakfast.  Hope all are having a good start this Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Why does she get free coffee and I don't ........



Lol do they make a cuppa Joe big enough?  

One of those mornings where the sun is shining, air is crisp, then you open the door & get a real wakeup call brrrrrr   Hard to believe it'll be in mid 50's maybe low 60's this week.  I don't wanna do winter this year, not that it matters what I want haha

 Mr said he'd buy hoagies for dinner, made my day!  A good week to all.


----------



## Bluer101

It's very nice down here.


----------



## BagOLaughs

ahh Bluer 

me = jealous. still at least its not raining today. :S


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol do they make a cuppa Joe big enough?
> 
> One of those mornings where the sun is shining, air is crisp, then you open the door & get a real wakeup call brrrrrr   Hard to believe it'll be in mid 50's maybe low 60's this week.  I don't wanna do winter this year, not that it matters what I want haha
> 
> Mr said he'd buy hoagies for dinner, made my day!  A good week to all.



I'm with you Janet........no desire to suffer a bad winter......but, we'll get through it.......We had a gorgeous day today.......now watching the super moon over the sea........beautiful!!! No need for Kyle's "Hubble" telescope tonight.........


Off to London tomorrow for a few days.........very last minute trip........leaving early tomorrow and home around midnight Thursday........

Then Friday we off for a weekend with my friend who died family and some of her closest friends.......he has hired a gorgeous country house in the middle of nowhere from Friday to Monday........gonna be drinking, karaoke, trivial pursuit and giant Jenga type games........really looking forward to that......going to be 22 of us altogether.......we all bringing snacks, food and supplies for 3 days........should be fun! 

Hope everyone's doing ok..........


----------



## keishashadow

Carole sounds like some very busy days ahead but tons of fun!

When out & about today lost my thanksgiving to-do/grocery check list  Only the dyed in the wool list makers will feel my pain lol


----------



## macraven

If you need to buy UO tickets, do it now

Price increase will be listed tomorrow

And the tiering of day tickets for 3 levels will be like Disney


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> I'm with you Janet........no desire to suffer a bad winter......but, we'll get through it.......We had a gorgeous day today.......now watching the super moon over the sea........beautiful!!! No need for Kyle's "Hubble" telescope tonight.........
> 
> 
> Off to London tomorrow for a few days.........very last minute trip........leaving early tomorrow and home around midnight Thursday........
> 
> Then Friday we off for a weekend with my friend who died family and some of her closest friends.......he has hired a gorgeous country house in the middle of nowhere from Friday to Monday........gonna be drinking, karaoke, trivial pursuit and giant Jenga type games........really looking forward to that......going to be 22 of us altogether.......we all bringing snacks, food and supplies for 3 days........should be fun!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok..........



Have fun in London town! Karaoke and booze... is there a better combination I don't think so. That sounds a really nice get together.



keishashadow said:


> Carole sounds like some very busy days ahead but tons of fun!
> 
> When out & about today lost my thanksgiving to-do/grocery check list  Only the dyed in the wool list makers will feel my pain lol



Without my shopping lists I think I'd just be completely lost while shopping!



macraven said:


> If you need to buy UO tickets, do it now
> 
> Price increase will be listed tomorrow
> 
> And the tiering of day tickets for 3 levels will be like Disney



Sigh... I wish I could. Guess what we'll see what the prices go up to. Especially considering, doesn't the Orlando area want to increase their land tax... or something like that?

I might have purchased a Xmas tree last night. Going to pick it up on Wednesday. It's an artificial one as my current one is a bit... anemic, let's say. 

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, had to start off with a funny.






  and a rainy start to the day, with the rain arriving early last night.  Happy though, it's above freezing.  And, since the gulf stream is being kind, Saturday soccer games will be played in close to 70 degree weather.  Yay!  Then reality, Sunday will be the high of 40.  Shorts and sweaters needed this weekend.

Well, talked with DSis last night.  Needed to schedule our annual baking week-end.  The holidays are getting closer.  

Never fear Keisha, standard food items are required for most Thanksgiving spreads.  Hope you remember all for your turkey dinner and find your list.

  BagO.  Hope you are enjoying your day so far.

Schumi, that week-end plans sounds like fun.  What a great way to get together. Karaoke and booze. Smashing.

Mac and Tink, good morning.  Hope the coffee is hot and strong.

Bluer, just keep rubbing it in.  LOL  

It better be unusually very hot in the Orlando the last 2 weeks of the year.  Weather my dear, make it so.  LOL  Keisha, no talk of the bitter cold please.  Being below freezing for just a few days was enough.   Think you're rain free though.  We get the rain the whole day.  Gray and grayer, but at least warmer than the last couple of days.

Time to get tea.  It's going to be that kinda day.

Carry on you homies.  Smile today!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.   found my drafts of lusts  All is well 

Yes I left the autocorrect for list up hahaha

Lynne I'll light a candle for the last 2 weeks to be warm as long as it keeps on rolling when we're there in January


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've had better days... This is going to be me later


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> It's going to be that kinda day.



Good luck!


----------



## keishashadow

As a joint PSA and cheering up for the ladies & Andy...

It's high time that People magazine finally came to their collective senses and declared this guy the sexiest man of the year


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Don't worry about the furniture movers
> 
> We contacted 5 different movers when did our move
> 
> We went with the movers that said we could have it brought to the new house  within 9 days from the time they picked it up
> 
> Many times when you use long distance moving companies, your stuff sits in a warehouse until another load could be added to the moving van
> 
> 
> Think you will be fine!
> Have fun on relocating and a new house !


Thanks.  Our stuff is in a truck locked up.  We did a good job of filling the truck.  We'll see how well we do fitting it all into the house.  The movers who packed up our stuff are all from GA - and will be the same ones who unpack in FL.  So, I really need no last minute surprises.


Schumi - Enjoy London and the rest of your vacation.  Sounds like fun!

Rachel - where did you get your tree from?  We've needed one for a while but I wait until the after Christmas sales every year and the next can't find one.  It's time for me to learn from my mistakes.



just hanging out at the hotel today.  It was so nice to sleep on a mattress after so many days on the floor.  We'll go to Universal tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Rachel
Throw loads of tinsel and ornaments on the tree and no one will notice the branches


----------



## BagOLaughs

kohlby said:


> Thanks.  Our stuff is in a truck locked up.  We did a good job of filling the truck.  We'll see how well we do fitting it all into the house.  The movers who packed up our stuff are all from GA - and will be the same ones who unpack in FL.  So, I really need no last minute surprises.
> 
> 
> Schumi - Enjoy London and the rest of your vacation.  Sounds like fun!
> 
> Rachel - where did you get your tree from?  We've needed one for a while but I wait until the after Christmas sales every year and the next can't find one.  It's time for me to learn from my mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> just hanging out at the hotel today.  It was so nice to sleep on a mattress after so many days on the floor.  We'll go to Universal tomorrow.



It's from a supermarket, Tesco. Regency Fir 7 ft. It looks plush with different foliage types. I hope it's good.



macraven said:


> Rachel
> Throw loads of tinsel and ornaments on the tree and no one will notice the branches



Haha, very true! But the issue I had with the old tree was it just couldn't handle bigger ornaments. So all those cool universal ornaments would fall off it. It was a very sparse tree. 

Keishashadow omg he's so nice isn't he. And he always comes across as really sweet and kind in interviews. I can't wait for Moana to come out! 2nd Dec in the UK


----------



## macraven

When do you put your tree up?

Still trying to decide if I will get mine up this year 
Would have to clear out the room we are using as storage for the tree/ ornaments, etc

Maybe I'll spend a day doing that as the cats love decorated trees


----------



## Lynne G

We tend not to put the tree up until the day before or two.  Then take it down on New Year's Day.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> When do you put your tree up?
> 
> Still trying to decide if I will get mine up this year
> Would have to clear out the room we are using as storage for the tree/ ornaments, etc
> 
> Maybe I'll spend a day doing that as the cats love decorated trees


In the past, the artificial tree was set up around Thanksgiving.  That's the kids tree and they make ornaments to decorate it.  The real tree usually goes up about a week before Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess what day it is.  Yup.  Wednesday, and Keisha needs her camel reminder.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Guess what day it is.  Yup.  Wednesday, and Keisha needs her camel reminder.



Lololol I used to have that hair do!  

Mac - had fat cats break my Xmas tree branches from laying in them.  Would walk past and have a paw come out & swat at me so funny.  Our tree (and I'm using singular tense as I've been far too lazy to put up the other 2 the last few years) goes up day after thanksgiving.  Ordered a new 7.5 foot prelit one on clearance @ JCP, Jonathan Adler ?  Whomever that is, never heard of him or a 'designer' tree.  Anyway, it was marked down from $399 (amused they never rounded up the price)  a gazillion times.  After coupons & my rewards, less than the price of a takeout bucket meal @ KFC woohoo and it was deposited on my front porch today.

Doesn't take much to float me boat.


----------



## Squirlz

According to tonight's news we are going to have a record high Friday (68F) followed by snow Saturday.  Pure Michigan.


----------



## Lynne G

Not that four letter word Squirlz.   

We get spring and winter this weekend.  Almost 70 on Saturday and 35 Sunday, wind chill 20.  No snow so far though.  

Chilling after what I thought was a no rain day.  Closer I got to home, harder the rain.  Now bundled up, house feels cold.  And my darn can opener decided to quit opening cans.  Too lazy to get a new one tonight, but must purchase tomorrow.   

Hope you are feeling better Keisha.  I have seen screw top wines before.  What the heck, I would open it.   Bought mango momma wine at Epcot, so going to bring it to dinner.  I hope it is sweet, but not too sweet.

Have a good night all.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> According to tonight's news we are going to have a record high Friday (68F) followed by snow Saturday.  Pure Michigan.


My sister, in Denver, was 10 degrees warmer than us in the Deep South. She is getting the four letter word tomorrow and might break into the 40's.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Not that four letter word Squirlz.
> 
> We get spring and winter this weekend.  Almost 70 on Saturday and 35 Sunday, wind chill 20.  No snow so far though.
> 
> Chilling after what I thought was a no rain day.  Closer I got to home, harder the rain.  Now bundled up, house feels cold.  And my darn can opener decided to quit opening cans.  Too lazy to get a new one tonight, but must purchase tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Keisha.  I have seen screw top wines before.  What the heck, I would open it.   Bought mango momma wine at Epcot, so going to bring it to dinner.  I hope it is sweet, but not too sweet.
> 
> Have a good night all.


It is wine down Wednesday so that sounds like a plan!


----------



## macraven

74 here today and tomorrow will be warmer


Then the bottom will fall out and summer will be gone


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Not that four letter word Squirlz.
> 
> We get spring and winter this weekend.  Almost 70 on Saturday and 35 Sunday, wind chill 20.  No snow so far though.
> 
> Chilling after what I thought was a no rain day.  Closer I got to home, harder the rain.  Now bundled up, house feels cold.  And my darn can opener decided to quit opening cans.  Too lazy to get a new one tonight, but must purchase tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Keisha.  I have seen screw top wines before.  What the heck, I would open it.   Bought mango momma wine at Epcot, so going to bring it to dinner.  I hope it is sweet, but not too sweet.
> 
> Have a good night all.



Maybe I'll put a bow on the bottle and give it to my SIL for Xmas


----------



## BagOLaughs

I usually put up my Christmas tree on the 1st Dec, what ever day that may fall on.

I can't wait to see how the cats react! This will be their 1st ever Christmas! Awwww. I'm sure Theo will be up the tree at some point... not sure about Marcy but u never know.  They were both being crazy last night running around and chasing each other. It was funny when they were kittens but now they are pretty much fully grown they don't quite have the room to get up to full speed! Lol

I've got hard floors so they usually slide into the doors when they stop. Hahaha


----------



## Lynne G

That's actually fun to watch, BagO, when pets go full speed across the floor.   When it's a large dog that does it, I laughed, but my sofa was the spring board to go the other way and poor sofa took a beating.  Didn't help that my DD, when she was young, ran with the dog and did the same thing to the sofa.  It was okay though, they were having fun too.  Made a noisy house.  Bet you're having fun with the young cats.

Well, might have been wine Tuesday, and wine for Keisha's SIL, and a beer for PC, but it's Thursday today, and thirst is the word of the day.






So Mac and Tink, Keisha, raise your cup of coffee, Schumi and I will be sipping tea (well, Schumi might be enjoying a wine or mixed drink with lunch), and Kolby and gang are probably enjoying some butterbeer.  BagO, are you a coffee or tea drinker?  

Quench your thirst all you homies, and give Thursday a salute.  Friday is indeed, in sight, and for us, potter movie time.  Have to see those magical beasts.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just sitting here having my first cup of the day  and debating whether or not I will answer the phone call from work wanting me to come in today...probably not   I'm going to enjoy my time off, I never call out so I don't feel bad about it.

We received our first shipment of live Xmas trees in the garden center this week, I think we will wait until December to get one...love the smell though.

Hope everyone has a terrific Thursday


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Just sitting here having my first cup of the day  and debating whether or not I will answer the phone call from work wanting me to come in today...probably not   I'm going to enjoy my time off, I never call out so I don't feel bad about it.
> 
> We received our first shipment of live Xmas trees in the garden center this week, I think we will wait until December to get one...love the smell though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a terrific Thursday



Caller ID among the best inventions - ever!  Are u on duty Black Friday? Hopefully, they won't open Thursday.  

Lynne - it's date night Friday to see that flick too.

Only a .25 mile visibility this am when I took DH to work (his truck getting oil change), rather creepy drive.


----------



## tink1957

Yes keisha, I always have to work on Black Friday...it's the one day we aren't allowed to ask off.  We are always closed on Thanksgiving and we even get paid for it.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> BagO, are you a coffee or tea drinker?



I'm a wierd tea drinker... I like all the non-black tea flavours. My favourite is green tea with jasmine. Yum! 2nd fave is mint. I only drink coffee when I really really need a boost Haha.  So I'll raise a cup of tea too! 

Keisha have fun at the movies and u too Lynne! I read a review for the movie but I won't say anything.


----------



## schumigirl

Back from London last night........whooped but loved our visit! Janet, did get a couple of pics for you......took them on my phone though so quality may not be great.......London Eye, Westminster and Big Ben and rather boringly for some......Sherlock Holmes house in Baker Street......oh and one outside the real Kings Cross.......will send them once Kyle's uploaded them for me........

Spent this morning getting stuff for weekend I was planning to do yesterday........we all bringing a load of goodies and stuff for weekend......

So, lunch then head off when DH gets home.........snow is around where we are going I think.......and it's bliddy cold here..........

Not sure I'm taking iPad as not sure there's any internet......it really is in the middle of nowhere! 

Catch youse all soon...........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Schumi.  So nice to hear you had a lovely time.  Yep, I'd like to see the pictures.  Enjoyed my visits to London, twice, years ago.  

It's Friday y'all, and you know what that means....






Enjoy the movie Keisha.  We'll be seeing it later this afternoon.  Need an early night for us, as she with foul mouth needs a 5:30am wake up tomorrow.  And she's already mad that the others are staying in a hotel near the tournament site tonight, instead of the early morning drive.  (2 hours drive from us).  Teens.


----------



## macraven

_left this morning to have some lab work done.
sat over an hour before i was called to the desk.

driving back home had to put the ac on, it was 79
totally unexpected.

but the bottom falls out tomorrow and the hot days will be gone till next spring.


i need to read back and play ketchup on what i have missed reading._


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome movie.  Much enjoyed it and the acting was very good.  Liked the creatures, they were a fun addition.

Just chilling with a late dinner.  


Hope the lab work shows good results Mac.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, glad to hear you enjoyed the movie.  Did you watch it in 3 D? DD and I are debating whether to see it in regular mode or 3 D. What would you recommend?


----------



## Lynne G

tink1957 said:


> Lynne, glad to hear you enjoyed the movie.  Did you watch it in 3 D? DD and I are debating whether to see it in regular mode or 3 D. What would you recommend?




We did not see it in 3D, and I know Keisha was going to see it last night too, so maybe she will answer you too.  I thought it was great without 3D.  I saw Jurasiac Park in 3D, and we all thought it was not worth it.  So, for us, the fun was fine without 3D.  So, my recommendation is to see it regular.  I hope you enjoy it as much as the kids and I did.


----------



## keishashadow

Rain/mix into snow just starting.  I'll be cleaning, need to arm-wrestle the mr to see who gets stuck grilling the steaks later.  Real feel in teens tomorrow morning vs upper 70's here yesterday.





Mac - kiss that weather goodbye!  Maybe you guys will get some rain now.  Curious exactly how cold did it get in your neck of woods your 1st winter there?



tink1957 said:


> Yes keisha, I always have to work on Black Friday...it's the one day we aren't allowed to ask off.  We are always closed on Thanksgiving and we even get paid for it.



Getting paid better than having a frozen turkey tossed at you lol. Hope the horde is kind and appreciates the hours you put in to serve our rampant consumerism.  I refuse to buy a thing (other than online) on Thanksgiving to support that foolishness, hate that the stores are open.



BagOLaughs said:


> I'm a wierd tea drinker... I like all the non-black tea flavours. My favourite is green tea with jasmine. Yum! 2nd fave is mint. I only drink coffee when I really really need a boost Haha.  So I'll raise a cup of tea too!
> 
> Keisha have fun at the movies and u too Lynne! I read a review for the movie but I won't say anything.



Not sure non HP fans would enjoy as a standalone flick.  Overall I loved the movie, truthfully, the 2nd half saved it for me.  Loved the big cameo in the flick!!! WishI had it on DVR as there was more than a bit of foreshadowing of events, not sure I caught them all.  Might sneak off to see it again lol. I  had avoided all reviews as I didn't want to be influenced, nice to see them stay true to the franchise but not surprised as the author keeps a tight reign on her legacy.



schumigirl said:


> Back from London last night........whooped but loved our visit! Janet, did get a couple of pics for you......took them on my phone though so quality may not be great.......London Eye, Westminster and Big Ben and rather boringly for some......Sherlock Holmes house in Baker Street......oh and one outside the real Kings Cross.......will send them once Kyle's uploaded them for me........
> 
> Spent this morning getting stuff for weekend I was planning to do yesterday........we all bringing a load of goodies and stuff for weekend......
> 
> So, lunch then head off when DH gets home.........snow is around where we are going I think.......and it's bliddy cold here..........
> 
> Not sure I'm taking iPad as not sure there's any internet......it really is in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> Catch youse all soon...........



It's been on bucket list so long and will probably stay there, will have to get my fix from your pix lol

Can't wait to hear how the weekend bash goes



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Schumi.  So nice to hear you had a lovely time.  Yep, I'd like to see the pictures.  Enjoyed my visits to London, twice, years ago.
> 
> It's Friday y'all, and you know what that means....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the movie Keisha.  We'll be seeing it later this afternoon.  Need an early night for us, as she with foul mouth needs a 5:30am wake up tomorrow.  And she's already mad that the others are staying in a hotel near the tournament site tonight, instead of the early morning drive.  (2 hours drive from us).  Teens.



Haha not sure which I like more the cute poochie or the DD's. Nickname!

Re movie seats - all the options in different theaters are mind-boggling lol. I go basic

I need to sit as far back as I can in theater due to vision issues, it's the last row for us.  IMAX tends to give me headaches for some reason.  DH hates to plop in a pair of contacts, out of practice since he's not allowed to wear them @ work due to chemicals, etc.  He doesn't like the feel of the 3D glasses over his.  When I go without him, do the 3D.

My DIL took GD and some friends to same viewing but they did purchase Cinemark's DBox seats to have them reserved as she would barely make the viewing by the time she got home from work.  Two of the seats stopped working mid movie, kids weren't happy; they did get passes to return for movie of choice.


----------



## macraven

Waiting for Sunday night for twd


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, it is Sunday, and another early start.  Foul mouth is slowly stirring.  I am wearing my fleece pants and shirt, and will be wrapped in a blanket shortly.  What we do for our kids!  

Got pelted with hail last night.  40 to 50 mph winds.  Joy.

Wind advisory until tomorrow morning.  Outside sounds like you are in an airplane.  

Wish me luck no damage to car today.  So far, the roads are clear, but with this wind, stuff will fly.

  Music everywhere now.  Santa has arrived at the mall, before the turkey.  Yep, that holiday traffic is on the rise.

Enjoy your Sunday all.  Time for me to put the tea and hot chocolate in a to go cup.


----------



## marciemi

Morning all!  Believe it or not, I'm working on Christmas cards.  Mac, can you please PM me your new address since I'm still showing IL?    Anyone else who wants a Christmas card, feel free to PM me your address as well.  Warning - once you get on my Christmas list you may never get off it!


----------



## macraven

You got it now Marcie

Lynne sent you a pm for help on the military exchange for UO tickets thread


Yes
Cold here too
Put my new electric blanket on last night.... Brrrrrr


----------



## tink1957

It was an electric blanket night for me too...I'm not ready for winter 

I say we all move to Florida.

We decided to see the regular version of Fantastic Beasts after I get home from work today...I can't wait.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## tink1957

Where is everyone?  Must be getting ready for turkey day.  

Loved Fantastic Beasts, it was nice to see the wizarding world, American style.

Coffee time for me


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, another windy day, and a great hairdo day.  So much for any styling.  Still blessedly cold, 20's wind chill temperature.  But, at least there's some sun starting to try to brighten the day.

Done my tea and ready for more.  Feels cool inside now too.

So glad you enjoyed the Fantastic Beasts movie Tink.  Was fun to relive some of the potter lore.  






  Come on now, yep, Turkey Day is getting close.   Then the Christmas music in the stores makes more sense. LOL

and another funny:






But, 






Gotta go all, have a great Monday!


----------



## marciemi

It was an electric blanket night for me too and I'm IN Florida!    What're everyone's plans for the holiday?  I fly out to Matt's in DC on Wednesday (BRRRR!) and we're doing Thanksgiving at his new girlfriend's family's house - should be interesting!  Otherwise, probably hunkering down in the cold to watch football (on TV) and playing with a Corgi.    Royce will unfortunately be here alone working the whole weekend (Amazon).


----------



## macraven

40 now and going to 53 around noon today

I believe the sky has fallen here......
But nowhere near the temps from where I moved from

My electric blanket was my best friend last night


My first Tday in two years and ready for it
Only the 3 of us but fine with me

Cats will be whining for turkey...
And they will get their share also

Have a great week homies!


----------



## Lynne G

- - in Mac's house.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> - - in Mac's house.  LOL


Absolute hoot!!!

I sent a few pics to a couple of homies when my cat got in the oven and just sat there

If I can find that pic, I'll post it

Or if whoever I sent it to still has it, they can post it


----------



## kohlby

I have wifi again!  I still have a lot of boxes left to unpack but not having wifi helped me focus on unpacking for a bit at least. 

I'm envious of those who saw Fantastic Beasts.  I can't wait to see it but am not sure when I'll get a chance.  I still don't have phone service or FL car insurance, or FL license or a million other things yet.  So, I suppose I need to do some adulting and do that stuff before I go out to the movies. 

We're going to do T-giving on Saturday.  We've driven down to Orlando twice on T-giving day before so my kids are used to us changing the day on them.  (It's a great day to drive down!). We are going to spend Saturday at my parents house.  So, I suppose I'll spend real thanksgiving day unpacking more. 

I'm not sure what the current temp is.  It's supposed to get up to 68 and was in the 40's this morning.  My house was only 66 when I woke up for the upstairs temp.  (Downstairs was 68).  I'm back to fighting not turning on the heat.  It's supposed to be in the 70's and even hit 80 this week so I don't think I'll need heat this week.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........

Made it back from the wilds of nowhere...........absolutely fabulous weekend and actually enjoyed having no internet access for 4 days........very strange.

Lovely weekend with some lovely people, and made some firm friends for the future........we all reminisced individually about our much loved friend and it was funny, poignant and at some points hilarious........learned a few things I never knew about her..........but super weekend. Most importantly her husband and children loved us all getting together and having fun. Lots of alcohol and games too.........

Back to the most horrendous weather.........we have gales, torrential rain and so cold! Our heating is definitely on.......38F and sounds dreadful outside........glad we are in and have nowhere to go tonight.........definitely a lazy night while we recover from not being in bed till around 3.30am last few nights.........was fun though!!!

Hope everyone doing ok...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Kolby's getting settled one of these days.  Opening the boxes is half the fun.

Yay!  Schumi had a great get away and enjoying fond memories.  

That's so funny Mac.  I'd like to see that picture of the oven cat if you can find it.

Ok, it's just cold out.  And that wind.  At least the snow stayed north of us, just flurries that said, yep, winter is coming.  Count down is 31 days.  Eeek.  That means Christmas is just a few days later.


----------



## Lynne G

PSA:  Dogs and cats can enjoy the turkey.  Just sayin'


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, start that dreaming of a white Christmas.  Well, for me, an unusually hot and sunny one.  

  Good morning all you homies.  Helloooooo.  Any one awake?


----------



## macraven

Awake and drinking coffee


----------



## Lynne G

morning Mac!  Hope the coffee is hot.  Cold again and windy again.  On my second cup of tea.


----------



## keishashadow

Weatherman was way off yesterday, in teens when I went out yesterday.  Dressed for it all except a hat, my ear lobes were freezing lol. That first cold day is such a shock to the system. Fingers' crossed it breaks 40 degrees today.  

Where's Robo?  Thought of her when I Finally found a decent 4 ft 'holiday' tree yesterday @ Michaels yesterday.  Family thinks I've lost what marbles I have left...hmmmph 

Kittie in the oven sounds wrong but picture is so cute.  

Lynne Years ago one of my dogs helped himself to one of the turkey breasts I had cooling on my island.  Don't ask if I cut off the 'sampled' parts & served it to my in-laws.

Well, since Marcie made the mistake of asking...

I'm up to 20 people on Thanksgiving, put the 1st 25 pounder in oven this morning.  Tomorrow, 2 huge breasts (let's see if that makes it past the filter haha)  & the spiral ham on Thursday.  I do a big buffet, nobody goes home hangry.  

By the time the last dish is put away, my steelers will be stuffing it to somebody @ 8 pm EST I hope.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like our family Keisha.  Family has been known to feed an army. We're 16 this year, and no ham for us, just turkey breasts, as no one will admit they like the dark meat.  
Bet your house is smelling tasty.  Hehe, your dog story.  Seems one time my DH left his just cooked steak on the back of the counter top, and turned his back.  Dog snatched that steak and ate it so fast, DH couldn't figure out where the steak went.  Dog got the title of giraffe lips for that stealth move. 

 Morning Marcie!  Hope your coffee is hot today too. Keisha, I'm assuming more than one coffee consumed this morning.  LOL


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Morning Marcie!  Hope your coffee is hot today too. Keisha, I'm assuming more than one coffee consumed this morning.  LOL



Morning Lynne!  Already had the hot coffee here as well and switching to Iced Tea shortly.  I can't imagine hosting meals for huge numbers of people like some of you do (Lynne, Janet!).  Seriously, I doubt I've ever cooked for more than, maybe, 10 and that would be pushing it.  Guess that happens when you don't live near family!  Hope everyone has a good, albeit cold, day.  Packing and bundling up for the trip to DC and not looking forward to the weather.


----------



## schumigirl

Been miserable here again today........wind had died down, but it's back blowing a hoolie again......lots of flooding all over.........

Got the boy stuck in bed with a mild flu.......he's on the mend though, doesn't make a fuss thankfully! 

Janet, that is quite a houseful......wow.....very impressed! I adore turkey and ham.........we always eat that Christmas Day with all the trimmings........can't wait for that! No Thanksgiving for us.......although I do try and make turkey, Brie and cranberry sandwiches for lunch that day........lol.......not quite the same........


Sausages, mash and roasted veg for dinner tonight......

Although house is lovely and toasty, I feel like I want winter warming dishes and lots of it........any excuse.......


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...still drinking my coffee 

We will be traveling to my brother's house for the holiday, there should be around 22 people for dinner.  It's about a 2 1/4 hour drive but at least I only have to bring a dessert.  I kind of miss cooking a big dinner until I think of the cleaning up afterwards...that 4.5 hour roundtrip ride may be worth it..

I'm going to enjoy my time off this week since I have the next 3 days free.  

Hope Robo is ok, maybe we'll hear from her soon.

Have a great Tuesday homies


----------



## keishashadow

Not enough coffee in the world today for me

Hope the weather is good for those traveling.

Made my punch 'ring' to keep it cold w/o watering it down, some left over.  In the name of science, may have to try it laterto see if better with vodka, rum or tequila tonight

Oh, Nothing fancy here, that many people shoved into my home & they're lucky to get China & non plastic silver ware. If I don't find where I stashed the extra wine glasses guests may be using red solo cups.  The beer sits in a cooler, yee-haw.  I've banquet tables and folding chairs set up in my LR for half the crowd.  I'd like to think it cozy haha


----------



## macraven

_Red solo cups go with anything Keisha_
_Drink enough wine and the folks won't notice what they are drinking out of _

_Does anyone in your group make something to bring?_
_If not, out them on dish duty_

_Been a busy day organizing a project and soon to start dinner_

_Since I never made it out of the house for groceries will do blt and Mac/cheese and call it dinner_

_Tomorrow will be a trip to krystles for dinner_
_Haven't told they boys yet...._

_It is cold here_
_Walked outside to the mailbox and forgot to put a jacket on_
_It was 55 outside_
_But will be cold tonight_
_Electric blanket weather then_


----------



## buckeev

5 weeks early, but Baby Kylend decided he was ready to land on this rock called Earth!


----------



## macraven

What a cutie grandpa!!
Positively absolutely precious !!!!!

I thought we were having a girl
But glad it turned out to be a boy 


I'm partial to boys since I have 4 of them


----------



## Lynne G

Great news Buckeev!  

Such a handsome, sweet baby boy!  

Best wishes to grandpa and the whole family.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the new grandson buck, what a cutie!  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## macraven

_And when will you be taking Kylend to the darkside?_


_I'll come when you do and just hold the baby all day long_


----------



## Lynne G

That's right all you homies.  Time to put on the hat, and get ready to be in a food coma.  Thanksgiving is tomorrow, and I had to scrape my car windows, being that it's 32 degrees.  Cold, yes.  Sun is slowly making it brighter out.  Time to check on the tea.  I need a double extra large one today.  Mainly to be used as a hand warmer first.  

Oh, and since today is Wednesday, oh Keisha:  






Wacky Wednesday, camel Wednesday.  Either way, safe travels to those on the road, warm thoughts to those feelin' the cold, good health thoughts to those that need it, and all have a wonderful Wednesday and a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> 5 weeks early, but Baby Kylend decided he was ready to land on this rock called Earth!



Congratulations on the new addition Buckeev........gorgeous, you all must so proud and happy!!!


----------



## macraven

Good Wednesday morning homies


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> 5 weeks early, but Baby Kylend decided he was ready to land on this rock called Earth!



Adorable 'lil turkey. Jk, congrats  Great name, never heard it before!

Lynne u beat me to the punch on the pic hahaha.  Ok, something epic is in order



 Think we need a road trip to where ever this is located.


----------



## buckeev

THANKS!
 I just took him and Mommy to the doc's for a quick check up...both are doing quite well. I personally think the doc missed the date...This kid is acting like a 3-mo old! Can I get his Fast Passes and Express Passes now!
Grandma is at Universal right now with the 9 y/o granddaughter and two of the girls...They've eaten at the Wonka knock-off joint FOUR TIMES since Sunday!!! Wanted to go with them, but we had some "challenges" here with #1 Son...long story...
Anywho..,.my workload is off the charts right now, so there's that too. But I do make a pretty good family travel agent, if I may say so myself!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thanksgiving all, you homies!  We are now dinner for 20.

Kids are sleeping late.  Since the older one has a car, kids will be out late tonight. 




Let the food ingesting begin!



Morning all.  The heater is fired up, warm clothes on, and tea is just about ready.  Enjoy all!


----------



## macraven

Morning all

Hope none of youse get snow and have it screw up your travel plans on turkey day


Ive never had large numbers like some of you cook for

Btw, how long do you cook a 9 lb turkey ?


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Btw, how long do you cook a 9 lb turkey



If thawed out and unstuffed  2 3/4  to 3 hours for 8-12 pound Turkey at 325- 350 ovens vary so check every 45 minutes.

Happy Thanksgiving Sans family. For all those who are cooking, may your family and friends you are cooking for show you lots of love and thankfulness for all your hard work and yummy cooking. To those who are partaking of all the love and kindness of others give them lots of love and thanks in return. For those who are traveling may you have safe travels.


----------



## macraven

Thanks robo!

Crap
This means my bird will be done at 11:00
I told Mr Mac to be home at 2:00 for food


Good thing I have a microwave
I can reheat two plates of food for us easily 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone........Turkey sounds lush!!!

Pulled pork for us here with sweet potato wedges.......


----------



## keishashadow

Gobble, gobble, gook = Happy Thanksgiving all!

In lieu of doing what I should,been shopping online to try and put a small dent in the Xmas list.  Surprised so many BF deals are out early today.

Bought the mr a fit bit HR of which I know squat. Not that he's requested one, just seems like an interesting concept with the heart monitor function, etc.  Target has @ a door buster jik anybody is a-looking.

Already scarfed down 1/2 a turkey Sammie and couple slices of nut roll. Hmmm, calories don't count on thanksgiving do they lol? 

Mac I always start my birds @ 400 for a half hour, then drop.  Mario Battali stated on chew this week he cooks the bird @ even higher temp so it gets done quicker.  Not to argue with a pro but, I'd be concerned it'd dry out unless heavily brined.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops. 21.  


Glad to hear you and family are doing well Robo.

Mac, need turkey to rest before you carve it.

Lush meal for Schumi.

We will have sweet potato tonight too.  But in a casserole.

Non nom Keisha.  Let the eating and shopping commence shortly.


----------



## tink1957

Happy thanksgiving to all 

We're still on the road...should be there in 45 minutes or so.  We stopped in Shorter, AL for gas...traffic is awful.  Next time we might go the night before.

Glad to hear from Robo, I was getting concerned.

Next stop it's turkey time!


----------



## macraven

Turkey is done and I just remembered I did not use a cooking bag 


So can always just make turkey sandwiches with a lot of mayo on it

Lol

Keisha you are correct
Calories do not count on holiday dinners or eating out at a buffet


----------



## macraven

_68 degrees now
Just sharing....._


----------



## Squirlz

We have a Turducken roll in the oven.  First time for that.


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> We have a Turducken roll in the oven.  First time for that.


Did you say that in your John Madden voice? Lol


----------



## macraven

So does everyone have their kitchen cleaned up now??

Hope all were able to be stuffed as the turkey was


----------



## Robo56

Kitchen cleaned up, guests gone. We had dinner at 1 pm.  So eating early helped. Had 14 over.

Showered and Jammie's on, legs propped up.

Keisha you amaze me. You had all those people to cook for and entertain and still had time for online shopping 



tink1957 said:


> Glad to hear from Robo, I was getting concerned.



Thanks Tink. I have had lots going on last couple of weeks.


----------



## kohlby

Squrilz - How was the turducken?

I know it's a bit late for turkey advice, but we use Alton Browns method.  Brine it in salt water overnight and then cook starting on a high heat and then bring down to low heat.  We use a bag for a bit more wiggle room too.  The best turkey I've ever had was a fried turkey.  It's not what you would think and was amazing.  It wasn't like fried food and the moisture was locked in.  

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!  We had lasagna since we're doing thanksgiving on Saturday.  We tend to change holiday meal dates quite often and lasagna has become our tradition dinner for the real date.  I'll get to have turkey day on Saturday with my parents who now live less than 2 hours away from me.  We're just going for the day as we're tired of living out of suitcases and boxes for so long and can't handle doing it again quite yet.  The plan is to go to Universal on Sunday.  This will be my first time there with my husband since Kong opened so I'm hoping lines are short so I can finally do it!  My youngest wont be able to handle Kong so I need hubby there to hang out with him while I go on it.


----------



## keishashadow

Kicked the last guest out half hour ago and watching the football game. Life is good pass me a beer.

Not sure if going out to dig around or not tomorrow.  May just rely upon online shopping.  

Tink - DH warned me to not come home with anymore of the $1 pointsetia plants from Loews.  Still have several going from last year lol, 'course they are funky looking.  My Xmas cactus bloomed nicely this week.  No green thumb for me, he handle sit all.

Wanted to put up the Xmas tree tomorrow but it's difficult to believe how messy the house could get in just a few hours


----------



## schumigirl

Glad everyone`s Thanksgiving was good.......love a good Turkey!

We eat it at Christmas and folks always tell me they struggle to keep the Turkey moist......never had that problem.......my turkey`s are always just perfect........ 

Beautiful day here.....cold and sunny for a change. Was supposed to meet my niece at a train station about 40 minutes away from us....she was passing through on her way to London.......her train stopped for a few minutes and I was planning on handing over our Rod Stewart tickets for this weekend......but his shows have been cancelled as he is still poorly. We just didn't want to go back down to London so soon and she could use them.......now I think we`ll get a refund if we cant make the alternative dates........so we may get to see him sometime........

Hope youse all have a good weekend........


----------



## macraven

Laying odds Keisha only bought 2 pointsettias this morning


----------



## schumigirl

I think Keisha bought some........they're hard to resist.........

I couldn't get green fingers if I painted them!!! Gardening is not my thing at all.........we have a great guy who takes care of all that........but, he's been poorly last few months so hasn't been around much........so things looking bit untidy........maybe I can borrow mr Keisha......sounds like he knows what he's doing........

Love a Friday night..........heating up high, freezing outside and wine is being poured......off to put my jammies on then watch a movie I think............


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, up before the crack of dawn, perfect timing all day.  Shopping almost done, and wore DD out.  Love being able to sleep in, and it is only Friday!  Wahoo!  

Fun turkey meal with the gang.  All the young tried to sit with my DM, and full couch with various smiles and bewildered looks.  

Left overs for dinner shortly.  Nothing wrong with a stuffing sandwich!  


Hope all are enjoying a nice Black Friday night.  Have a great weekend too!


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957




----------



## schumigirl

Good afternoon all...........had a lovely lazy day today.......no need to go out so we slept late, had bacon, Brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for brunch.......I did some trip report while Tom snoozed.......nice way to spend a Saturday afternoon.........weekend shopping crowds are not for me........

Freezing outside.......-3C for us today........ but we going out to Indian restaurant for early dinner tonight........it's a place that gets mobbed around 8 so we'll go earlier around 6 and beat the Saturday night rush........then after DS picks us up we'll watch a movie I think.........don't fancy a late night out.......but will be well wrapped up as it is so cold tonight. 

Hope your Saturday is going good too..........


----------



## macraven

_had a decent saturday.
the way the stores were you would have thought it was a tuesday.....
my guess is everyone is at the main malls and not the local stores.

walked into walmart to get some otc medicine and place was pretty much empty.
did a run to walgreens for new script pick ups and only 2 peeps in the store shopping.

main streets had very little traffic also.
so naturally i thought this couldn't be a saturday......lol

all our turkey is gone now.
only had a small bird for tday dinner and sandwiches friday for lunch.
no sides left as only made a very small amount of them.

guess this means i have to cook tonight


i can now sympathize with the rest of you as it is only 49 right now outside.
but sunny which is a plus.

i'm sure the bottom will fall out and this will be the start of cold weather ahead for me in georgia


anyone out shopping today?_


----------



## schumigirl

Saturday night Mac.........get takeout......... saves cooking........

I can't wait for Christmas to have a huge turkey..........lush!!!

Apparently shops near us were heaving today.......but five or six weeks leading to Christmas it's always like this.......I prefer to wait and go midweek......I hate crowds and especially hate sales! Madness. 

I do order a lot online, but do enjoy a mooch and soak in the Christmas atmosphere maybe a couple of weeks before.......on Tuesday we are doing that........bit early but Tom hasn't taken day off........just hope it's not raining......


----------



## Squirlz

kohlby said:


> Squrilz - How was the turducken?
> 
> I know it's a bit late for turkey advice, but we use Alton Browns method.  Brine it in salt water overnight and then cook starting on a high heat and then bring down to low heat.  We use a bag for a bit more wiggle room too.  The best turkey I've ever had was a fried turkey.  It's not what you would think and was amazing.  It wasn't like fried food and the moisture was locked in.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!  We had lasagna since we're doing thanksgiving on Saturday.  We tend to change holiday meal dates quite often and lasagna has become our tradition dinner for the real date.  I'll get to have turkey day on Saturday with my parents who now live less than 2 hours away from me.  We're just going for the day as we're tired of living out of suitcases and boxes for so long and can't handle doing it again quite yet.  The plan is to go to Universal on Sunday.  This will be my first time there with my husband since Kong opened so I'm hoping lines are short so I can finally do it!  My youngest wont be able to handle Kong so I need hubby there to hang out with him while I go on it.


It was quite tasty!  Tiny bit drier than I would have liked but we'll do better nest time.


----------



## schumigirl

Absolutely stuffed. 

What a beautiful Indian restaurant that is......only been once before with a large group and found it a little manic, but tonight it was excellent. 

Got in before the crowds and had beautiful meals.........hotter than anticipated but gorgeous all the same........wasn't impressed with their wine, but it was drinkable.........

Back home and jammies on.........both of us are laid along the settees like beached whales........so much food! And we shared an appetiser........couldn't have eaten one each. But, loved the curries......

Time for the movie Absolutely Fabulous......and some decent wine...........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I've been black and blue done, tired feet and finger.  Frosty paid a visit to us last night, left his nice coat of ice on my car windows.  Cool morning.

Got little one to agree to see Moana with me today.   We have been on a movie kick this fall.  DS is waiting for the SW one.  That one will be packed theaters, I am sure.


Up before the crack of dawn,  had to get some wash done.  Now the heater and the dryer are running.  Yep, it is Sunday, and the routine begins tomorrow, so this wonderful long weekend now starts its reality check.  

The sun is finally brightening the sky, it has been gray for so many days, we are now wishing for more sun.

And my DD said last night, getting excited for our trip.  Yep, they will excited for some of the stuff I booked.  We are now in the 20's.

So get those coffe and tea cups ready.  Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne seems chipper today
Maybe it will rub off on me......


Except no shopping started for me yet 


I need to buy cards


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Except no shopping started for me yet
> 
> 
> I need to buy cards



I need to get a wiggle on too.........have made a start but nowhere near where I should be.........but it's not even December yet so we're still ok......... 

I know I mentioned to you in an email, but this year all of my friends and family have all decided, after realising just how much money we all spend on cards for each other........special individual ones can be at least around £5 each, so we all decided to put what money we would spend on cards to a charity that's special to us.........it's quite an amount of money when we all added it up.....only exception is my mum, who I will get a card for, but add the money on anyway. I thought it was such a good idea anyway and glad everyone felt the same........



Lazy day again today after a very late night last night.........watched the final Grand Prix of the season and we were very happy with the result......... March seems a long time away till it comes back around.........

We always put our trees up first Saturday in December........so this time next week we'll be all Christmassy........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Oh my gosh peeps... oh my gosh....

hello by the way. Sorry I've not been around much (and still have one day left to do on trip report (also gotta catch up reading other peeps)) but its been a bit manic. because... 

We just booked our honeymoon to Hawaii! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! 

We're going to be doing a load of hopping but the brief itinerary is fly London > LA > Maui, 5 nights Maui, then fly Maui > Oahu to stay 5 nights in Aulani! (OMG I'M so excited!!)  Then Oahu > LA to go to 5 nights near Disneyland (also so excited about that too!) we'll also explore a bit of California too. Then back to London. 

I've never been so excited in all my life. We will go back to California in the future but Hawaii. Its like a dream come true. 

Also here is a picture of my tree. Should have waited until next week but couldn't help myself 

 

Schumi - let me know what the Ab Fab movie was like, its on my list to watch! 

We watched the new Ghostbusters on Saturday. God I wanted that movie to be good and it just wasn't


----------



## Bluer101

DS and DW put our tree up yesterday while I worked on her vehicle. 

Getting ready to leave Wednesday for Universal. Joining up with pcstang and family.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy monday


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel, AB Fab was excellent.........not the strongest storyline, but Pats and Edina were exactly the same and had some really funny moments.......a good few laugh out loud moments.......

Dawn French has a small part as a TV presenter who doesn't let guests answer the questions.....definitely a spoof of the irritatingly annoying sycophantic Lorraine Kelly......can you tell I don't like LK.......lol........

We hated the new Ghostbusters too........truly awful.........

Congrats on the honeymoon......sounds lovely.....



Got day out with my good friend today......bit of shopping, bit of lunch but mainly a chance to catch up properly just the two of us.........looking forward to it.......then tomorrow DH and I are off out for the day........loving forward to that too......hope to get some Christmas shopping done there too.........

Ready for breakfast and big mug of tea now.........then heading out..........

Catch youse later..........have a good Monday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, no snow but 27 degrees and ice on the car windows.  Heated seats though, so tush was warm.  

Have a great day catching up with your friend Schumi.  Day of shopping with DH enjoyable too.

 BagO.  Honeymoon plans are fabulous!  Lovely tree too.  We saw many a car with one on their roof yesterday.  It's that time of year.  

Well, it is Monday, Cyber Monday, and I am not going to buy much.  Almost all shopping done.  I like to be done way before, as getting ready to leave right before the holiday is enough stress for me.  












  - with that I'm also having a big cup of tea. And yes, may the force of good thoughts be with all you homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, your smilies made me laugh , they are adorable

Cyber shopping, someday I should check that out for cat food deals

Our Christmas shopping is easy
Buy cards, insert checks, mail out  this week!
Shopping completed

Schumi sounds like you have two fun filled days!
Take pics of the food for me
And have a fab time

Bagolaughs 
Such a pretty tree!
Did it take long to put it up?
You will enjoy Hawaii a lot
We went twice in April as it has great weather then
Which month will you be going?
So many great site seeing places to go to and hope you see it all!

Out to do some errands today
Going to hit a new shopping center for son as he needs hiking boots

I'm sure stores will be busy, ugh
Hope to survive it

Hope the rest of the homies have a great week


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne Love the storm troopers pic... made me laugh. 

Mac, hiking boots? Do you hike? I love walking although it can be a bit damp walking in the UK.

I'm going to hawaii at the start of May. Weather looks hot but not too hot then. I'm so excited, probably a once in a life time trip for us!

Schumi movie sounds good... I'll save that for one of the Xmas family nights

Thanks for kind messages about tree... but it's a fake Haha. But it's a really good fake if you know what I mean. It took a couple of hours to put up, it was a bit bigger than I expected Haha. But I love it. Treezilla


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> DS and DW put our tree up yesterday while I worked on her vehicle.
> 
> Getting ready to leave Wednesday for Universal. Joining up with pcstang and family.


Packing now....heading out in the morning.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels homies


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> Packing now....heading out in the morning.


We're arriving Sunday, staying at RPR.


----------



## kohlby

Rachel - that sounds like a marvelous trip.  HAve fun!

Enjoy your trip Bluer, Squirlz, and pcstanfg!  Crowds were super low yesterday.  We did 6 days the week after thanksgiving last year and all but one had super low crowds.  (The Saturday that Grinchmas started was moderate).  I hope y'all get low crowds.



We went to Universal on Sunday and though we walked in well after opening, Kong was a very short wait. 10 minutes was posted but I think took closer to 5.  There was one scare actor but he really didn't look scary.  He didn't jump out at us though as I had my 10 year old who looks younger with me.  My 13 year old didn't want to be jumped out at so he made sure to walk through close to his little sister.  Kong was okay but it would have been a lot better if I could have seen more.  My eldest had no problems with seeing things though he has 7-8 inches on me.  So - something for you other shorties to keep in mind.  I'm hoping to sit on the other side of the car next time and then I can try to put it together in my mind.  It's tough to follow the story when you miss half.  We were able to renew the kids passes so it was nice to get that done before the rumored price increase.  It was really nice to renew their passes under resident rate this time too.

The weather here has been nice but rather boring.  Highs in the 70's and 80's and no rain.  I've only seen four drops of rain since we came down here on Nov 14th and those weren't actually in Orlando.

I'm quite behind on Christmas shopping.  I was hoping for some incredible deals on stuff I want to just magically show up in front of me or on the few sites I checked, but that didn't work out so well.  I need to get focused and start getting gifts for those far away soon.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lynne, your smilies made me laugh , they are adorable
> 
> Cyber shopping, someday I should check that out for cat food deals
> 
> Our Christmas shopping is easy
> Buy cards, insert checks, mail out  this week!
> Shopping completed
> 
> Schumi sounds like you have two fun filled days!
> Take pics of the food for me
> And have a fab time
> 
> Bagolaughs
> Such a pretty tree!
> Did it take long to put it up?
> You will enjoy Hawaii a lot
> We went twice in April as it has great weather then
> Which month will you be going?
> So many great site seeing places to go to and hope you see it all!
> 
> Out to do some errands today
> Going to hit a new shopping center for son as he needs hiking boots
> 
> I'm sure stores will be busy, ugh
> Hope to survive it
> 
> Hope the rest of the homies have a great week



Yep, cheques in cards are super easy......I used to love to do that for some kiddies.......since we are planning on going up to Scotland this year for Christmas I am getting gifts for everyone........no cards for us this year.......

Hope you got your shopping done today........I try and avoid busy shopping days.........hate all the sales madness!



BagOLaughs said:


> Lynne Love the storm troopers pic... made me laugh.
> 
> Mac, hiking boots? Do you hike? I love walking although it can be a bit damp walking in the UK.
> 
> I'm going to hawaii at the start of May. Weather looks hot but not too hot then. I'm so excited, probably a once in a life time trip for us!
> 
> Schumi movie sounds good... I'll save that for one of the Xmas family nights
> 
> Thanks for kind messages about tree... but it's a fake Haha. But it's a really good fake if you know what I mean. It took a couple of hours to put up, it was a bit bigger than I expected Haha. But I love it. Treezilla



Rachel, we have five trees and every one is good fake(except the outside one).......much easier to deal with.......we replace them every couple of years, except the great big one........that one will go when it's falling to bits 



pcstang said:


> Packing now....heading out in the morning.





Squirlz said:


> We're arriving Sunday, staying at RPR.



Have a great trip guys........hope it's a good one..........


----------



## macraven

Back home now

I did not do any shopping today but drive son to a mall south of us to buy things he needed

Main thing was hiking boots he needed

All I did was find a place to sit and play games on my phone 
And that was relaxing
Lol

This is my type of shopping 
I don't shop just do the driving and then out for a late lunch


Have no idea when I will out the tree up
First I need to decide where it will fit


----------



## pcstang

Squirlz said:


> We're arriving Sunday, staying at RPR.


We leave Sunday, short trip this time. Are you coming in early or late?


----------



## Lynne G

All you homies going, have fun Bluers, PC, and Squirlz.  Safe travels to ya too.  
We will be heading south in a few more weeks.  Yep, less than a month to Christmas.  Just sayin' y'all.  


Cool evening, but enjoying the dry, as we will be quite wet over the next 2 days.  Rather have the storm come in the middle of the week, than the weekend though.


----------



## Bluer101

Squirlz said:


> We're arriving Sunday, staying at RPR.



We leave Sunday, short trip. We are staying at SF to give it a try, plus it was real cheap, $109 a night, plus platinum upgrade to a suite, not bad. 

Going to spend most of the time using the resort and pool relaxing with pcstang's family.


----------



## macraven

October, bluer, squirlz hope you and your families have the chance to meet up !

I think you all have things in common and would enjoy spending time together with the families


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We leave Sunday, short trip. We are staying at SF to give it a try, plus it was real cheap, $109 a night, plus platinum upgrade to a suite, not bad.
> 
> Going to spend most of the time using the resort and pool relaxing with pcstang's family.


Hope you enjoy it there

I went over to the place three times and dont think it would work for me

It was the food .......
And you all know I love to eat


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Hope you enjoy it there
> 
> I went over to the place three times and dont think it would work for me
> 
> It was the food .......
> And you all know I love to eat



We are doing it for the price really as it was too good to pass up. 

Yes, both you and us love to eat so we will try. If not we can go next door to Bula!

To be honest, the biggest turn off is no EP. But this trip is not about doing rides really, just relaxing and doing Xmas stuff.


----------



## macraven

I think there is a lot to do at UO besides doing parks everyday

I think you all will be fine

Do EE for less wait in ride lines and hit the pools in the afternoon at the hotels

Does the decorations come out in the parks around dec 3?
Hotel decorations around the same time?

If I was there at that time I would spend a couple of days just checking all that out instead of rides

Have fun!


----------



## macraven

Well months have gone by with zero rain for where I live 

Rain has started to fall
Whoopie !!

But with that, no tv
We have dish and lost our signal with the rain

It goes out for a bit and then comes back for a short time

Me and my insomnia won't like this later in the early morning hours.....

But I can sacrifice tv for the needed rain

Hopefully it will put out some of the fires we have here in georgia


----------



## BagOLaughs

Kolelby Sounds like your having an amazing time. Truly jealous! Here's hoping the weather is nice for you for the rest of your time there.

Schumi I'm hoping treezilla will last for a long long time. It may take up a large portion of my living room but it looks fab.

Ah Mac it's your son that hikes. I bet it's much better views in the US. Makes the climb worth while.

Icy this morning and the train hasn't got its heating on. It's freezing in here! Happy Tuesday everyone.

And to all those going to USO soon have great trips


----------



## Lynne G

If you're heading toward London BagO, wave to Hagrid on his bike.  LOL  Hope the heat on the train came on shortly after you posted.

Well, we have warmer weather, finally, at 40 degrees, but that means rain and not snow, so I am happy.
















  Sorry Mac's cats, she doesn't want a dog.


----------



## macraven

In and out today for errands


----------



## Squirlz

pcstang said:


> We leave Sunday, short trip this time. Are you coming in early or late?


Mid afternoon.


----------



## kohlby

Bluer101 said:


> We are doing it for the price really as it was too good to pass up.
> 
> Yes, both you and us love to eat so we will try. If not we can go next door to Bula!
> 
> To be honest, the biggest turn off is no EP. But this trip is not about doing rides really, just relaxing and doing Xmas stuff.


You might not need EP.  I'd expect Saturday to get a little busy a time times, but otherwise, crowds shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## kohlby

BagOLaughs said:


> Kolelby Sounds like your having an amazing time. Truly jealous! Here's hoping the weather is nice for you for the rest of your time there.


We're here for a while - I moved to Orlando two weeks ago.  Hubby got a job working at Universal and started about two months ago.


----------



## kohlby

Has anyone done the Gaylord Palms Ice thing?  My SIL gave us a trip to it for a Christmas gift.  It looks really neat but then I read about it being only 9 degrees in there!  Please tell me it feels warmer than 9 degrees.  I struggle in temps well above that.


----------



## BagOLaughs

kohlby said:


> We're here for a while - I moved to Orlando two weeks ago.  Hubby got a job working at Universal and started about two months ago.



Oh yes! I'd completely forgotten about the move! Whats it like living there? Is it everything you'd expected it to be so far??


----------



## Robo56

A little Christmas mood gif


----------



## Bluer101

kohlby said:


> You might not need EP.  I'd expect Saturday to get a little busy a time times, but otherwise, crowds shouldn't be too bad.



Personally this trip don't care this trip about EP. This trip is about relaxing with family and friends.


----------



## Lynne G

kohlby said:


> Has anyone done the Gaylord Palms Ice thing?  My SIL gave us a trip to it for a Christmas gift.  It looks really neat but then I read about it being only 9 degrees in there!  Please tell me it feels warmer than 9 degrees.  I struggle in temps well above that.



Never did it, as my kids have no interest.  But Gina did it, and said there are big warm jackets to wear while you tour.  So, I think you will be fine.  And from Gina's pictures, the hotel is gorgeous decked out in Christmas decor.  She even decorated cookies, so maybe check on that if think kids would enjoy that activity too.  

We will be down a couple of days before Christmas until NYE.  So, if want to say hi, just let me know.  Kids are not ready to go to Universal this time, but we will surely hit up CityWalk for some Toothsome.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 208136
> A little Christmas mood gif



Loving it!


----------



## schumigirl

Long day yesterday........got most of my shopping done thankfully, but I forgot how busy cities are at Christmas.......yep, pretty obvious but I usually avoid like the plague........but it was fun......at loads of street food at the Christmas markets which was nice........

Needed this morning to do some housework and laundry, so once that was done.......time to chill.......need to make a start on wrapping things at some point.......

Putting the trees up over the weekend so will wait till that's done I think........

Have a great Wednesday everyone..........


----------



## Lynne G

But, in honor of Schumi's Christmas present shopping, and Keisha's need for a camel (Since it is Wednesday today)






It was a dark and foggy.... not night, morning for us. 55 and loving the heat.  LOL  Everything is a soft gray.  Hoping my luck is good, and the chance of severe storms is not in my favor.  

Ah, yes the Christmas spirit, like the picture Robo. 

Well, kids were not keen on a 5:35am flight, so we booked a flight that leave 10:30pm and gets in at 12:50am.  They are night birds, so you'll see me probably sleeping most of the flight.  Good thing though, we get a whole extra day that way.  And not as tired.  What do you think would be better for breakfast, The Kitchen or Trattoria del Porto?  I figured we'd have a nice breakfast to start, and walk around CityWalk when all the crowds are in the parks. 

So, have a great Wednesday, and yes, the week-end is slowly appearing in sight.

Fire up the coffee maker, put the tea pot on the stove, and enjoy the day.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
Hump day - camel day again
Love the smilies


Yesterday it was 77 here
Today rain and 66

Rain until 4 this afternoon

Such a welcome thing for me!


----------



## tink1957

Yay for rain 

I'm going to finish putting up the tree today...hopefully no more lights will go out as soon as I get them on the tree like last night when my new 100 led lights went poof an hour after I turned them on.  Luckily I was procrastinating on the rest of the ornaments but now I have to get more lights or rearrange the others.

Hope everyone going to the darkside soon have a wonderful time.

Time for more coffee and homemade banana bread


----------



## buckeev

Hope that rain put out some of the fires around y'all in that region! 

Christmas is coming TOOO fast!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you got rain mac.......know you needed it........

Vicki, sucks on the lights.......hope you get what you need.....lights are such an essential prettiness of Christmas...always dread all of ours being broken every year........


It`s supposed to be milder here today, but holy moly......went out walking to check on the trees and it was freezing!!!!Didn't spend long out........

Although not having a warm dinner tonight.......shrimp, parma ham and other continental meat, stuffed jalapenos with spicy olives and some rocket (arugula) salad.......and rosemary bread........just fancied it tonight......although I wish it was something warm now.........

Getting through my trip report.......taking an age, but getting there........

Off to bring bread out of the oven.......


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Never did it, as my kids have no interest.  But Gina did it, and said there are big warm jackets to wear while you tour.  So, I think you will be fine.  And from Gina's pictures, the hotel is gorgeous decked out in Christmas decor.  She even decorated cookies, so maybe check on that if think kids would enjoy that activity too.
> 
> We will be down a couple of days before Christmas until NYE.  So, if want to say hi, just let me know.  Kids are not ready to go to Universal this time, but we will surely hit up CityWalk for some Toothsome.


Thanks!  I'll probably stay far away from City Walk during that time due to the crowds. Im not so sure I want to drive over there with the madness that time of year.


----------



## kohlby

BagOLaughs said:


> Oh yes! I'd completely forgotten about the move! Whats it like living there? Is it everything you'd expected it to be so far??


So far, so good.  I'm still in the adjustment period.  I'll feel better once I get more of the relocation stuff done.  Our neighborhood seems really nice though.  We missed trick-or-treating by a couple weeks.  Apparently, they have quite a few houses set up with alcohol for the adults during trick-or-treating too.  So, looking forward to that.  I'm going to do The neighborhood Bunco in a couple nights so we'll see how that goes.  Kids have made a couple friends already in the neighborhood.  The homeschool community seems to be rather though lacking unless I want to drive a lot.  I'm hoping there are some secret groups I don't know about yet.


----------



## BagOLaughs

kohlby said:


> So far, so good.  I'm still in the adjustment period.  I'll feel better once I get more of the relocation stuff done.  Our neighborhood seems really nice though.  We missed trick-or-treating by a couple weeks.  Apparently, they have quite a few houses set up with alcohol for the adults during trick-or-treating too.  So, looking forward to that.  I'm going to do The neighborhood Bunco in a couple nights so we'll see how that goes.  Kids have made a couple friends already in the neighborhood.  The homeschool community seems to be rather though lacking unless I want to drive a lot.  I'm hoping there are some secret groups I don't know about yet.



That sounds lovely, i'm glad you're settling in and its always nice when the kids make friends quickly. What is a neighborhood Bunco? If its similar to trick or treating with alcohol, it sounds amazing. 

Mac - did you do a rain dance to get the rain to come? Did you get the cats to do a rain dance to get the rain to come. 






Schumi - it is blooming cold! Its been -4 here most mornings... but I live in the suburbs... its probably even colder in the country side!


----------



## schumigirl

I live right on the coast Rachel, but all around me is all countryside I suppose, not much surrounds where I live now........ I have the sea on one side of us and hills and farms on the other........but we sometimes get it milder being beside the sea.......sometimes not........tonight is another cold one........

Trying to catch up on last 2 weeks of the WD, but boy is it dragging.......struggling to enjoy watching it this season.........

Need to find something new to watch and get hooked on........


----------



## pcstang

Mean mugging at Kong


----------



## keishashadow

Well helloooo

I haven't cooked a meal since thanksgiving. Might just pick up some fried chicken @ grocery store deli tomorrow when shopping. I could get used to this. House full of boxes, all the BF stuff arriving.  Didn't do much B&M shopping other than a new set of cookware for myself on BF.  Lots of my list is crossed off, early for me woohoo 



macraven said:


> Laying odds Keisha only bought 2 pointsettias this morning



One, I compromised



BagOLaughs said:


> Oh my gosh peeps... oh my gosh....
> 
> hello by the way. Sorry I've not been around much (and still have one day left to do on trip report (also gotta catch up reading other peeps)) but its been a bit manic. because...
> 
> We just booked our honeymoon to Hawaii! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> We're going to be doing a load of hopping but the brief itinerary is fly London > LA > Maui, 5 nights Maui, then fly Maui > Oahu to stay 5 nights in Aulani! (OMG I'M so excited!!)  Then Oahu > LA to go to 5 nights near Disneyland (also so excited about that too!) we'll also explore a bit of California too. Then back to London.
> 
> I've never been so excited in all my life. We will go back to California in the future but Hawaii. Its like a dream come true.
> 
> Also here is a picture of my tree. Should have waited until next week but couldn't help myself
> 
> View attachment 207849
> 
> Schumi - let me know what the Ab Fab movie was like, its on my list to watch!
> 
> We watched the new Ghostbusters on Saturday. God I wanted that movie to be good and it just wasn't



Wowzer!!! Congrats, I'm dancing for you.  Someday will cross it off our bucket list.   Do love visiting So Cal.



Bluer101 said:


> DS and DW put our tree up yesterday while I worked on her vehicle.
> 
> Getting ready to leave Wednesday for Universal. Joining up with pcstang and family.



Hmm didn't you guys just get back mr? Lol. Have tons of fun, let's hope the weather cooperates fully this time. We liked SF. Gave up our suite as it wasn't ready and just wanted a room ready when we checked in early.  Make sure to post some pics.  



macraven said:


> Lynne, your smilies made me laugh , they are adorable
> 
> Cyber shopping, someday I should check that out for cat food deals
> 
> Our Christmas shopping is easy
> Buy cards, insert checks, mail out  this week!
> Shopping completed
> 
> Schumi sounds like you have two fun filled days!
> Take pics of the food for me
> And have a fab time
> 
> Bagolaughs
> Such a pretty tree!
> Did it take long to put it up?
> You will enjoy Hawaii a lot
> We went twice in April as it has great weather then
> Which month will you be going?
> So many great site seeing places to go to and hope you see it all!
> 
> Out to do some errands today
> Going to hit a new shopping center for son as he needs hiking boots
> 
> I'm sure stores will be busy, ugh
> Hope to survive it
> 
> Hope the rest of the homies have a great week



We couldn't be more different in mode lol. I truly enjoy it, akin to a competitive sport.



macraven said:


> Well months have gone by with zero rain for where I live
> 
> Rain has started to fall
> Whoopie !!
> 
> But with that, no tv
> We have dish and lost our signal with the rain
> 
> It goes out for a bit and then comes back for a short time
> 
> Me and my insomnia won't like this later in the early morning hours.....
> 
> But I can sacrifice tv for the needed rain
> 
> Hopefully it will put out some of the fires we have here in georgia



Can't say I've ever wished for rain, but good luck there. Just think, no needing to shovel the snow off the dish in your neck of woods at least.



tink1957 said:


> Yay for rain
> 
> I'm going to finish putting up the tree today...hopefully no more lights will go out as soon as I get them on the tree like last night when my new 100 led lights went poof an hour after I turned them on.  Luckily I was procrastinating on the rest of the ornaments but now I have to get more lights or rearrange the others.
> 
> Hope everyone going to the darkside soon have a wonderful time.
> 
> Time for more coffee and homemade banana bread



We had issues with the Loews led lights, think there was a bad run.  Mine were white. Mr came back with colored one that are pine cones...big, fat pine cones...hundreds of them lol.


----------



## macraven

Glad you finally surfaces here Keisha 
Was missing youse


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Mean mugging at Kong



Absolutely love the face oldest boy made


Hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Robo56

Hello Sans family. Sounds like everyone is busy. A little Christmas cheer.

Looks like Christmas in Diagon.


Kitty for Mac by fireplace


----------



## Lynne G

It is a dark and foggy night.....

 

Out doing errands.  60 degrees, but cold air to push this southern rain away tonight, so 45 tomorrow.  

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Read that potterville will be closed dec 1 or 3 for a couple of weeks for maintenance


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived at 8pm at SF. Checked in to the suite and it's very nice. Settled in and meet up with pcstang. The went to dinner and we walked around SF taking pictures and now at Citywalk having dessert. Waiting for pcstang to finish dinner to terrorize here.


----------



## macraven

I bet you all will be having fun tonight!


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang




----------



## BagOLaughs

Bluer101 said:


> We arrived at 8pm at SF. Checked in to the suite and it's very nice. Settled in and meet up with pcstang. The went to dinner and we walked around SF taking pictures and now at Citywalk having dessert. Waiting for pcstang to finish dinner to terrorize here.



How exciting! Give us an update of your thoughts on SF. We had a snoop when we were there. It looks all posh and new.



pcstang said:


>



Christmas at USO!!! Thanks for the pics. Looks amazing! Have fun pcstang



keishashadow said:


> owzer!!! Congrats, I'm dancing for you. Someday will cross it off our bucket list. Do love visiting So Cal.



We've never been so very excited. Hopefully we'll go back to california to spend more time there one day. 

Lynne - love foggy nights. It makes it all spooky.  

Thursday today me lovelies, nearly the weekend.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Oh and Robo, love the Xmas pics. It's the 1st today!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*IT`S DECEMBER............

*


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Awesome pictures PC.  Glad to hear all are having fun.  

Ahh, goodbye nice temperature.  Was 60 degrees at 10pm last night, 63 at 2:30am this morning.  Now it's 7am, and it's 53 degrees.  Darn northern air.  Wind is also picking up, so will be a bad hair day soon.

But it's Thursday, and that means:






and a funny:










  YaY!  It's the first day of December.


----------



## macraven

No need for me to have a calendar

I always know the month, date, and day of the week by checking here ...


----------



## BagOLaughs

Yey, Edward Scissorhands it totally a Christmas movie!


----------



## pcstang

BagOLaughs said:


> How exciting! Give us an update of your thoughts on SF. We had a snoop when we were there. It looks all posh and new.
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas at USO!!! Thanks for the pics. Looks amazing! Have fun pcstang
> 
> 
> 
> We've never been so very excited. Hopefully we'll go back to california to spend more time there one day.
> 
> Lynne - love foggy nights. It makes it all spooky.
> 
> Thursday today me lovelies, nearly the weekend.


We will give our thoughts when we get home. Bluers got a king suite. It's very nice! 
Congrats on the wedding and the upcoming trip! Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## Bluer101

Here are some pictures of SF.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Mean mugging at Kong



Love that picture PC...........cute as anything........



Bluer101 said:


> Here are some pictures of SF.



Nice room Bluer.......and nice to see you post again..........it's been a while.........


----------



## macraven

Nice!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Here are some pictures of SF.


Rub it in! Lol


----------



## macraven




----------



## kohlby

BagOLaughs said:


> That sounds lovely, i'm glad you're settling in and its always nice when the kids make friends quickly. What is a neighborhood Bunco? If its similar to trick or treating with alcohol, it sounds amazing.
> 
> Mac - did you do a rain dance to get the rain to come? Did you get the cats to do a rain dance to get the rain to come.



We need that rain dance here too!  I think Orlando had the driest November on record.

Bunco is a dice game.  It's very easy to follow so it's usually an excuse to drink wine and chat.  I've only played it twice, but since this group can walk back to their houses, the drinking aspect should be rather interesting.


----------



## kohlby

I'm loving all the pictures y'all are posting.  I have a kid who freaks out once it gets dark so we haven't been in the park after dark during the Christmas season yet. Hubby and I have to plan several date nights though!  I probably should teach the kids how to use a cell phone before we take off for a bit though.


----------



## Bluer101

In US now, pretty dead now. 

The shower in our suite is HUGE!  Pictures don't show it. It's abou 10ft long by 6 ft wide. Party in the shower.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Love the room pics! Looks amazing!


----------



## keishashadow

Good news is several of my biggish tix items I bought on BF have dropped in price.  Bad is I need to run out to get the adjustments.  Mr stuck working a double, his relief called off saying she '...needed to start her Christmas shopping..."   ain't that special?   Need to run him up some food or he'd starve or be eating out of vending machines.  



Lynne G said:


> It is a dark and foggy night.....
> 
> View attachment 208429
> 
> Out doing errands.  60 degrees, but cold air to push this southern rain away tonight, so 45 tomorrow.
> 
> Later homies.


Waiting to see who gets off'd in this novel lol



Bluer101 said:


> Here are some pictures of SF.



Looks nice to me, did I miss a sofa bed?  Would u say the layout is good?  Like it better than RP?



Bluer101 said:


> In US now, pretty dead now.
> 
> The shower in our suite is HUGE!  Pictures don't show it. It's abou 10ft long by 6 ft wide. Party in the shower.



Lol you can skip the pics of the party, but enjoy.


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone watched the new JK Rowling offering Fantastic Beasts??

Can't get past the first 20/30 minutes........awfully boring........does it get better?

Hate to invest time in something I won't enjoy............


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Read that potterville will be closed dec 1 or 3 for a couple of weeks for maintenance


Are you talking about Forbidden Journey or something else?


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Anyone watched the new JK Rowling offering Fantastic Beasts??
> 
> Can't get past the first 20/30 minutes........awfully boring........does it get better?
> 
> Hate to invest time in something I won't enjoy............


It gets better...I really enjoyed it but I'm a big potterhead and would probably like anything new in the wizarding world.


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Anyone watched the new JK Rowling offering Fantastic Beasts??
> 
> Can't get past the first 20/30 minutes........awfully boring........does it get better?
> 
> Hate to invest time in something I won't enjoy............



Yes, we saw it in our theater.  I thought parts dragged a bit, but like Tink, I'm a potterhead, and enjoyed it for what it was.  Light, fun, and potter tie ins that I remembered seeing/reading about in the original series.  We actually liked the beasts they created.  Though I think you'd take home the one that liked sparkly things.  LOL


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Looks nice to me, did I miss a sofa bed?  Would u say the layout is good?  Like it better than RP?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you can skip the pics of the party, but enjoy.



Sofa bed was being sat on, lol. Yes, the layout is very nice and kind of like it better than RPR. But the EP is a big deal breaker.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - hang in there, the 2nd half is very good.  I'd like to see it again as I was getting distracted while watching it, being upset it was lagging so much



Lynne G said:


> Yes, we saw it in our theater.  I thought parts dragged a bit, but like Tink, I'm a potterhead, and enjoyed it for what it was.  Light, fun, and potter tie ins that I remembered seeing/reading about in the original series.  We actually liked the beasts they created.  Though I think you'd take home the one that liked sparkly things.  LOL



If they don't have that cute little guy available for purchase they are missing out.  It reminds me of the toys I buy for my pooch.  You hide babies in platypus belly or squirrels in log, all plush.  Occupies for hours, akin to the Kong type where u hide treats 



Bluer101 said:


> Sofa bed was being sat on, lol. Yes, the layout is very nice and kind of like it better than RPR. But the EP is a big deal breaker.


. 

We really liked the vibe and new hotel smell lol.  For us it's perfect for a two night HHN visit as we don't bother going into the parks much before HHN starts.  Unfortunately, others must have the same idea as the suite has been sold out since October for our dates.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Are you talking about Forbidden Journey or something else?


FJ is going down for maintenance dec 1st
Reopens December 18

UO released the info November 12 I believe


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies.......will persevere again at some point......I do like the Potter movies and liked the Philosphers Stone straight away, and is kinda much still my favourite one actually........but, this I just couldn't get to grips with........even DH said he wasn't sure. Maybe try tomorrow night again.......


Up and out early this morning.......wanted to visit a few grocery stores, and wanted to beat the Friday rush.......and managed it.....back in the house for just after 9.30 after visiting 3 stores. Probably a load of stuff we don't need, but least it`s there..........

And it`s Friday.......yay


----------



## macraven

Have some wine tonight schumi and maybe the movie will be more exciting for youse tonight 

Happy Friday homies!

Wonder how our boys at the darkside are doing today


And where is tinyD?


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.......wine usually helps a bad movie........

Will be busy tomorrow doing the trees and decorations, so need to chill out tonight........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I am so ready for the week-end.  It's cold, but the sky is mostly blue, and the sun is so bright, yay!  I get to actually wear sunglasses after days of having them sit.

So ready for our trip to come.  Can't believe it's December already.  Start that advent calendar, if y'all haven't already.  DD still likes doing it, DS not, but got him a Lego SW one, so he's kinda now interested.  He's on another expensive Lego kits faze.  Neither kid is getting much though, the trip and extras are mostly their present. 

Get those wine glasses out, and chug some more coffee, it is Friday!  and that deserves a:


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> FJ is going down for maintenance dec 1st
> Reopens December 18
> 
> UO released the info November 12 I believe


That's why I asked.  FJ closing is old news and I've come to terms with it.  I was afraid something else might be closing to affect our trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Doncha just love a snooze along the comfiest sofa in the world on a dark winters afternoon.........

Didn't plan to fall asleep, but heating was lovely and toasty and I was so comfy............woke up and made a chicken curry for us and pizza for DS.........it was delicious.......hot and spicy but sweet too........lush!! 

Not sure if we are going to watch the beasts movie tonight or something else.........but definitely a night in front of the TV.........

Christmas Trees and decorations up tomorrow.......yay!!


----------



## schumigirl

Fantastic Beasts did get better ........it was actually really good.....eventually.........very slow start to the movie. 

But next one isn't coming out till 2018/19!!! That's a long time to wait. I'll watch it again when it's on normal movie channels, watching it on the android box was a bit patchy, but totally watchable. 

Nearly bedtime here........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac......


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 208729
> 
> Oh Mac......


purrrrfect!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Frosty start to the morning here . Checking out the dis. I think I have got caught up on what's happening.

The Bluers and the Pctang families are soaking up the sun at universal. Say hi to the Minions for me.

Bagolaughs and her honey are going to Hawaii for their honeymoon.

Lynne is holding police cat line ups for anyone with bad tree destroying kitties.

Schumigirl drinking wine, napping and decorating for Christmas.

Squirlz had Turducken and is going to Chicago and Florida.

Keisha is buying toys for her pooch.

Tink is a Potterhead and she is decorating her Christmas tree.

Macs rain dance finally produced results 

Kohlby and family are settling in Orlando.

I'am being lazy this morning and looking forward to upcoming shopping trip with sister this coming week.  Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday morning homies!


----------



## keishashadow

It is cold here brrrr.  Time to whip out the new winter coat.  Got one of those lightweight packable down-looking type.  Can shove it into a gallon size bag, will work well for travel in the winter months.  Love it, so warm but no bulk when driving.  



schumigirl said:


> Yep.......wine usually helps a bad movie........
> 
> Will be busy tomorrow doing the trees and decorations, so need to chill out tonight........



Toss in some cheese & crackers, even popcorn to up the ante & I'm there



schumigirl said:


> Fantastic Beasts did get better ........it was actually really good.....eventually.........very slow start to the movie.
> 
> But next one isn't coming out till 2018/19!!! That's a long time to wait. I'll watch it again when it's on normal movie channels, watching it on the android box was a bit patchy, but totally watchable.
> 
> Nearly bedtime here........



Ok, here it comes..

I told you so

One of my sadly missed tags

Have a good weekend all.  Hoping to finally get 'round to watching the Independence Day sequel.


----------



## tink1957

It's cold here in the garden center today...good thing they built me a hut with a heater in it.

I had some extra vacation time to burn so I asked off Jan 1-6 ...hey mac....are you up for a road trip?  I'll probably just stay home and get some much delayed tasks done....but it's tempting to make a visit to the darkside.

Stay warm everyone and have a wonderful weekend

And where is tinyD?


----------



## Squirlz

Getting ready to drive to the airport hotel.  We fly to MCO tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo has me in a Christmas mood.

Made the mistake to go the mall.  Packed and warm.  Going to wear my winter coat, then leave in car the next time.  Heat and crowds do not mix well.  Ahhh, the Christmas shopping joy.

Hope TinyD is doing well.

Have a great Saturday all.


----------



## Bluer101

This was IOA this morning. The line was for will call kiosks. You can see the regular ticket lines also.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's cold here in the garden center today...good thing they built me a hut with a heater in it.
> 
> I had some extra vacation time to burn so I asked off Jan 1-6 ...hey mac....are you up for a road trip?  I'll probably just stay home and get some much delayed tasks done....but it's tempting to make a visit to the darkside.
> 
> Stay warm everyone and have a wonderful weekend
> 
> And where is tinyD?


Road trips are fine as long as there is no snow .......

I went January 2nd one year and the parks were pathetically crowded 

Are your dates changeable?


I still remember when I drove to the Milwaukee airport that January 2, it was negative 11 that morning 
Even colder once you factor in the wind chill


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Getting ready to drive to the airport hotel.  We fly to MCO tomorrow!




Safe travels !!

Enjoy the vacation 


Wave out the window to me when you fly over Georgia


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It is cold here brrrr.  Time to whip out the new winter coat.  Got one of those lightweight packable down-looking type.  Can shove it into a gallon size bag, will work well for travel in the winter months.  Love it, so warm but no bulk when driving.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss in some cheese & crackers, even popcorn to up the ante & I'm there
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here it comes..
> 
> I told you so
> 
> One of my sadly missed tags
> 
> Have a good weekend all.  Hoping to finally get 'round to watching the Independence Day sequel.



Lol.........I deserve an I told you so,,........shouldn't doubt an excellent movie.........

We didn't rate the new Independence Day at all.........ended up zipping through it and both said thank goodness when it finished.........

We have snacks Keisha.......gorgeous snacks.............come on over.........



Bluer101 said:


> This was IOA this morning. The line was for will call kiosks. You can see the regular ticket lines also.



Now that's a queue


----------



## schumigirl

Hit post too quickly........


Spent most of the day getting the house and garden all decorated.........busy day! Looks great though.......at least the weather stayed dry, cold, but no rain.

Now sat down admiring our handy work with snacks and cocktails........having Kir Royale's tonight.......


----------



## Squirlz

I've been singing it "Feed the Squirrels" for years!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Swimming by... just got back from Gatlinburg and  so heartbreaking! But seeing the community rally around one another was so uplifting.


----------



## macraven

_were you on vacation there?

i've been reading about it and see it on the news here daily.

just so upsetting..._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

We were. We usually take a couple trips a year there. It was the original areaa I was looking to move to, and we still may. The people there are so close it's heartwarming.


----------



## macraven

_ i was up that way back in May this year.
it is a gorgeous area._


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Sunday afternoon.........

All decorations finished now.......looks fabulous! Left them too it, and I went out for coffee and cake with a friend for a couple of hours.......came back and all was finished.......did bring them back a treat though.......

Time for some ironing then having roast beef for dinner tonight........

Hope your Sunday is a good one........


----------



## macraven

_What is an iron???_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _What is an iron???_



Lol.......lucky you......think I need mine to be surgically removed from me.......I iron a lot. 


Been round to our friends house for a couple of hours tonight to see him and the kids........always a nice visit........came out and the whole place is white with frost! Was just a bit cold when we went in.......it's now 32F and very chilly.

Hope it doesn't get too cold overnight, I'm driving very early in the morning, around 6am and hate icy roads.........well who doesn't I suppose........not ideal for driving in. 

Where is MonyK, Kivara, KFish and StLawrence..........haven't seen them in a while.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Where is MonyK, Kivara, KFish and StLawrence..........haven't seen them in a while.........




_i've been wondering where some of my "kids" have been......

i miss all the homies when i don't get to see them here.
guess that is because i am a mom.


maybe they will all show up at christmas!!_


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, as a mom of teens.  As we were leaving the grocery store, the egg carton was on top of the other items in the cart.  DS starting running with the cart, saying the eggs will fly off the cart.  I said, then we would have scrambled eggs.  Big laugh from me, kids were appalled.  Yep, the chance to embarrass a teen, priceless.  

Darn football team, another thing for our city to be embarrassed about today.  And a another miss of free coffee.

So, relax, it is Sunday, and the back to the work week is setting in.

  In 17 days to hopefully very warm weeks of sun.  so ready now.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## buckeev

YUK! This RAIN!!! This junk better not follow us to Orlando!!!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> YUK! This RAIN!!! This junk better not follow us to Orlando!!!




Yea !

Let the rain stay in Georgia


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Road trips are fine as long as there is no snow .......
> 
> I went January 2nd one year and the parks were pathetically crowded
> 
> Are your dates changeable?
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Unfortunately my dates are set once I put in the request and I have to use up my vacation days by the end of January or lose them.  I really need to stay home and get stuff done anyway.
> 
> It's nice to dream.
> 
> We had a nice all day rain today...things are looking up


----------



## macraven

What did you think of WD tonight?
Watching TD now


----------



## tink1957

Don't know what happened with the previous post, everything is going wonky.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> What did you think of WD tonight?
> Watching TD now


I thought it was a good episode, nice to see someone stand up to Negan...go Carl and Olivia.  Negan is a hoot...a bat crap crazy psycho but a funny one.  Nervous to see him with Judith though since you never know what he's going to do next.

The mid season finale should be good.


----------



## macraven

I really enjoyed the episode
Watched it on the encore again 



Morning homies
It's Monday !


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Mac's also keeping track of what day it is this week!  

Cold rain for us, with another couple of gray days on tap.  I'm happy though, just north of us gets snow instead of rain.






,

but it is Monday, so:









Time for those coffee and tea cups. 

(Oh, and big kid liked the WD episode last night Mac.  He's a fan.)


----------



## Bluer101

Yes, last nights WD was really good.


----------



## macraven

The show is finally getting back on track


----------



## kohlby

Hoping rain does come soon - but maybe it will come just at night as to not mess with any of your plans.  We might get some tonight and then tomorrow.  And that's it for a while. 

We're hoping to go to Grinchmas on Sunday.  We didn't make it into the show last year due to crazy lines.  I've heard that's not the norm though so fingers




macraven said:


> _What is an iron???_



It's this thing that you use to melt Perler beads to make things.  I'm not sure if it has any other uses.


----------



## Bluer101

kohlby said:


> Hoping rain does come soon - but maybe it will come just at night as to not mess with any of your plans.  We might get some tonight and then tomorrow.  And that's it for a while.
> 
> We're hoping to go to Grinchmas on Sunday.  We didn't make it into the show last year due to crazy lines.  I've heard that's not the norm though so fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's this thing that you use to melt Perler beads to make things.  I'm not sure if it has any other uses.



The lines yesterday and Saturday were crazy too.


----------



## schumigirl

Bloomin coldest day of the year so far here.......and it's to get mild again by Wednesday........

Today was pure white this morning.......very icy and frosty......main roads were ok though, got where I needed to be and back. -5C most of the day......had nice lunch out too which is always nice. 

Just been back out to buy a new music system for the garden room.......nice and quiet this time of night.......now time for a cup of tea and a cherry scone with butter.......

Will watch WD tonight, glad to hear it's better than previous episodes........


----------



## Squirlz

Did two new things today; Dr. Doom Fearfall, not nearly as scary as it looks.  And Kong.  Wow!!  I avoided reading any reviews or descriptions so I had little idea going in.  I thought it was fantastic!  Seems like some were grumbling, I guess because it was just another 3D ride.  Well it's relatively easy to do that with an Enchanted Bench, but in a 72 passenger bus? I think it's amazing.  The animatronic was unbelievable.

Oh wait, make that 3 things.  Ate at Toothsome.  Got seated immediately a 4 PM.  Food was delicious.  Molly had the Tour de France burger and I had the Patty Melt Waffle.  Bothe were great and well seasoned.  No desserts this time but we have a week.


----------



## macraven

Doom is my favorite ride !!!

Maybe you'll get hooked on it

I adore the Kong ride
To me it is like two different rides

If I am on the right side of the car, I only watch the action on that side
Then I do a repeat and ask the TM if I can sit on the left side

Watch the action on that side only


Great you got into toothsome quickly and had super meals !


----------



## pcstang

Kong gets better each time we ride. Same with gringotts. Toothsome was ok but the shakes are crazy big. Sorry we missed you squirlz.


----------



## pcstang

Little dude in the doom test seat waiting on us to ride. Courtesy of Mrs Bluer


----------



## macraven

Wish I could give your pic of son many likes!!!


Such a cutie!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Wish I could give your pic of son many likes!!!
> 
> 
> Such a cutie!


He was a devil this trip! All the kids were a handful! Thankfully, Momma Bluer was there to lend a hand!


----------



## pcstang

Ms Molly minus her two front teeth..


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> He was a devil this trip! All the kids were a handful! Thankfully, Momma Bluer was there to lend a hand!



Even the big kids. 

Here was a crazy family for their Xmas cards.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Even the big kids.
> 
> Here was a crazy family for their Xmas cards.


It was even better in person! 
The grinch was hilarious! Thanks to bluer for taking me in there.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Doom is my favorite ride !!!
> 
> Maybe you'll get hooked on it
> 
> I adore the Kong ride
> To me it is like two different rides
> 
> If I am on the right side of the car, I only watch the action on that side
> Then I do a repeat and ask the TM if I can sit on the left side
> 
> Watch the action on that side only
> 
> 
> Great you got into toothsome quickly and had super meals !


Kong broke down for about 3 minutes just before the big finish on our first ride so we rode past it blacked out.  I asked for a do-over and they put us back on.  That animatronic is astonishing!  We walked by FJ earlier in the day and a TM struck up a conversation with us.  We chatted and told him how sad we were that it was closed.  He asked if there was ANYTHING he could do for us.  How about a front of line at Gringotts he offered.  Well okay we said. "just tell them Sas from FJ sent you".  So after Toothsome we headed for Gringotts.  There was only a 10 minute wait so we are keeping Sas in our pocket.  In the queue at a stopping point we had a nice conversation with a TM.  Can't remember his name.  At the vehicle exit he was there and said "Do you want to ride again?"  He told us where to go and we were right back on!  It pays to be friendly and kooky.


----------



## Bluer101

Here are the 4 kids.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> He was a devil this trip! All the kids were a handful! Thankfully, Momma Bluer was there to lend a hand!




Did you hold Mrs Bluers purse ?
Just wondering


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Ms Molly minus her two front teeth..


Precious!


----------



## pcstang

She never brought one to the parks but you know I would have!!!!


----------



## macraven

Can't believe how tall baby blue is now!!!!!

(Drew)


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Can't believe how tall baby blue is now!!!!!
> 
> (Drew)


I have a pic of him with the kids but I'll protect his identity. Lol 
He's a big guy like mr bluer. We had a blast as always, too short of a stay, and had a great time a SF. I watched football Saturday night and meet a bunch of people including the housekeeping manager. Great guy! The hotel really grew on us.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Can't believe how tall baby blue is now!!!!!
> 
> (Drew)



He is getting very tall. 

We all enjoyed SF a lot. Very nice resort for the price. Our king suite was really nice, loved the layout.


----------



## macraven

Is baby blue tall as Mrs bluer now?

Did you eat at SF ?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Is baby blue tall as Mrs bluer now?
> 
> Did you eat at SF ?



Yes he is. What a month will do since we saw ya. 

We are at Dutch Trading and at Amatista for the breakfast buffet. DS had a cheeseburger poolside to one day also. The food was very good at all the places, I had a bite of his burger, lol.


----------



## keishashadow

Why am I posting so early? SWA released scheduled into June, just a bit higher than expected.  booked airfare for vacation time the mr hasn't acquired yet.  Nothing like putting that cart before the horse.

Lynne - woohoo for vacation time!  Hope it works out for you.  I'm doing 2 nights with my various spawn @ U before I take off with middle DS for rest of trip in January.

To my friends in the south...you're all wet!   Going to assume the ground is so dry there's little chance of flash floods

Bulk of freezing rain will hit east of us today (yea!). Glad it's not colder here or we'd wind up with our first accumulating snow of season. 



Bluer101 said:


> This was IOA this morning. The line was for will call kiosks. You can see the regular ticket lines also.



Eeeeek, flashbacks to the Magic Kingdom will call line last summer!



schumigirl said:


> Lol.........I deserve an I told you so,,........shouldn't doubt an excellent movie.........
> 
> We didn't rate the new Independence Day at all.........ended up zipping through it and both said thank goodness when it finished.........
> 
> We have snacks Keisha.......gorgeous snacks.............come on over.........
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a queue



Pretty sure I slept thru more of Indepenence Day that I actually watched 



macraven said:


> _What is an iron???_



Only good iron is an Iron City (official beer of the Pittsburgh Nation) 




macraven said:


> _i've been wondering where some of my "kids" have been......
> 
> i miss all the homies when i don't get to see them here.
> guess that is because i am a mom.
> 
> 
> maybe they will all show up at christmas!!_



With their little hands outstretched lol 



macraven said:


> What did you think of WD tonight?
> Watching TD now



I'm enjoying the season, so different in tone.  Reports many are extremely dissatisfied and jumping ship.  



macraven said:


> Can't believe how tall baby blue is now!!!!!
> 
> (Drew)



Seriously, pretty sure he grew since I saw him in October!  Nice gang of kids lol


----------



## Lynne G

Freezing start to the day.  Got to scrape ice off the windows again.  Le sigh.  You'd think I'd get used to it one of these days.  And yes, it is Tuesday.











HeHe, Keisha is a SW website stalker!  Me too, but I don't have any summer plans yet, so while up before the fares were posted, haven't taken a peak yet.  Glad to hear your prices were somewhat inline with what you were willing to pay.  I did so well changing my flights several times, that I now have a decent amount of credit to use by the spring.  Working on DH to do a short cruise.  Waiting to he says yes, and hoping for military rates from the mouse, then I will book air.   If he doesn't, I may ask my Dsis, she's usually up for any short get away.

Great pictures of the kids PC and Bluers.  Glad to hear you're all having a great time.  But those lines Bluer posted, ... ugh.

Tea is ready, so enjoy this cool, food inspired Tuesday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - I am thrilled to not having to whip out my ice scraper thus far this season.  My mind is blown re Taco Cat.  I seriously overpaid for last Oct's airfare, again right out of the gate.  Expires mid Feb, biting fingers DH gets the week I planned to use it up lol.  Wouldn't mind having a credit in my pocket to use, will continue my stalking.

DH not retired, doesn't qualify for DCL military rates boohoo but the other lines have treated us well with just a DD214.  Have you cruised before?  DCL is starting @ top of food chain if not.  I'm not picky, enjoy all the lines we've sailed, just some more than others haha.  Good luck!


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.......

I am so behind with everything........housework, laundry, emails (will catch up ladies) and friends........been neglectful......but I did manage some trip report.......priorities and all that........but it`s just so busy right now.....I need to catch up on everyone......

But, hope everyone`s ok...........

Oh Keisha I`m one of the ones jumping ship on WD.......bored with it now.....Negan isn't working for me at all.....so I`m out....


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I`m one of the ones jumping ship on WD.......bored with it now.....Negan isn't working for me at all.....so I`m out....


----------



## Squirlz

Today was rain on and off and the parks were dead.  Pretty much nothing but Brazilians.  We love MiB and have been working to improve our scores.  We did it 5 times in a row this afternoon.  They were sending cars out empty because there was literally NO ONE in line!  The Gringott's line started in the office hallway.  We waited five seconds at the end of the EP queue for Kong.  We're becoming spoiled!


----------



## macraven

Hooray for rain and low crowds!
Glad you had little waits squirlz


----------



## Mrs bluer101

pcstang said:


> He was a devil this trip! All the kids were a handful! Thankfully, Momma Bluer was there to lend a hand!



I'll take the kids anytime!


----------



## Lynne G

Cha Cha Cha Changes.  Rain and 40's, so cool but at least wind from the south.  On Friday, the wind changes, and is from the north.  Wind chills around 20, but clearer skies.  Old man winter is knocking.  HeHe, wind on Friday through Sunday will be blowing a hootie.  Bad hair days for sure.

But, you know what day it is:  Yep, Wednesday, and Keisha needs her camels:











So drink up, it is Wednesday.  Hope all are doing well.

And a funny:






  It's a good thing Mac only sends gift cards and money.


----------



## macraven

You have the cutest cat pics!


----------



## keishashadow

Still laughing re camel pic



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by.......
> 
> I am so behind with everything........housework, laundry, emails (will catch up ladies) and friends........been neglectful......but I did manage some trip report.......priorities and all that........but it`s just so busy right now.....I need to catch up on everyone......
> 
> But, hope everyone`s ok...........
> 
> Oh Keisha I`m one of the ones jumping ship on WD.......bored with it now.....Negan isn't working for me at all.....so I`m out....



To paraphrase the American tail movie's song that is my ear worm today

Some where, out there beneath the pale moonlight 
Someone's thinking of Negan and hating him tonight

Didn't think he was imposing or even filled out the biker jacket intitially, but he's grown on me as season has progressed now that they've explored the psychological terror aspect.  

We'll leave a light on for you lol


----------



## macraven

One less in competition 

Negan is hot


----------



## goNDmay9

happy holidays homies!  where did the year go?  i still watch TWD every week - but it seems slow to me.  maybe the characters are just stressing me out! 

anyone watch westworld?  saw a bunch of TWD and Game of Thrones fans referencing it.  We have only seen the first episode - but I have had several friends tell me that is gets really good as the season goes on.


----------



## macraven

I just love it when all my kids stop by during the holidays!

GoNDmay9 so good to see you again


----------



## Lynne G

Okay Keisha, rub it in, Mr. Frosty came to visit, and car needed to have ice scraped off it's windows, then it reminded me roads may be icy.  Thankfully, the rain the last couple of days is long gone, and clear streets, well sorta.  Leaves everywhere, as piles get blown and run over.  That's what slippery.  

Ugh, after hearing someone hacking for several days now, I have a tickle in my throat.  Drug taking has commenced, I do not want to be sick, thank you.

So, time to remind all of the day:











So, pick up your beverage of choice, and say hello to Thursday.  You know what that means - 






and don't forget either, the holidays are coming.


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> happy holidays homies!  where did the year go?  i still watch TWD every week - but it seems slow to me.  maybe the characters are just stressing me out!
> 
> anyone watch westworld?  saw a bunch of TWD and Game of Thrones fans referencing it.  We have only seen the first episode - but I have had several friends tell me that is gets really good as the season goes on.



Nice to see ya!!!! Don`t be a stranger, we miss you..........

My DH enjoyed Westworld, not for me, but I`m odd with TV shows......doesn't take much to put me off.......I though the first 2 episodes were very slow and quite confusing, but he persevered and enjoys it. I think it will pick up.


Wet Thursday here........rain has been on since last night and hasn't stopped, better than the freezing fog we had beginning of the week........

Had lovely day yesterday......got hair done, but not as blonde as I usually get it, so I need to go back, she did too much brown......then had a gorgeous lunch with a group of friends, and many cocktails later I made it home........well it is Christmas.....apparently I complained about being a brunette again, I'm not, it`s just a few shades darker than normal......

Have a great Thursday........almost the weekend........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>





macraven said:


> One less in competition
> 
> Negan is hot



Lol.......I just see Robert from Everybody Loves Raymond whenever I see Negan.........



keishashadow said:


> To paraphrase the American tail movie's song that is my ear worm today
> 
> Some where, out there beneath the pale moonlight
> Someone's thinking of Negan and hating him tonight
> 
> Didn't think he was imposing or even filled out the biker jacket intitially, but he's grown on me as season has progressed now that they've explored the psychological terror aspect.
> 
> We'll leave a light on for you lol



Yes, I have been known to change my mind on things....I may be back........lol......

I never like when characters seem like cariacatures, and he kinda does to me.......always think David Caruso turned Horatio Caine into a cariacature in later episodes of CSI Miami.........yep, I`m picky or hard to please.....


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies!


Lynne, my cats have that same containor 

Well, when I have it out to store left overs in, they graze for whatever I put in it


Of course this happens when my back its turned...._


----------



## keishashadow

Drive by true confessions:

I get 2 shades of low lights in the winter, often a caramel  vs the normal one to tone it down. Good luck finding the right mix Carole 

Cannot stand CSI's mr Caruso or CSI for that matter

After seeing DS dressed as Negan for Halloween I've stopped thinking of the character as hot, Freudian crap kicking in me thinks lol?

Never watched a full episode of where's Raymond

Excited for next season of America's Next Top Model 

Sad Ink Master is done, Kelly should've won.

Looking like Xmas cards aren't going to happen - Merry whatever Yinz guys!


----------



## kohlby

I've only watched the first episode of TWD.  I just couldn't get into it.  MAybe I should have given it more  of a chance.

Looks like hubby is getting transferred off of Fast & Furious and put on Beijing project.  Seeing how the interview process was for Beijing, I can't say I'm totally surprised.  We haven't told the kids as they weren't happy about moving even to Orlando in the first place.  They were much less happy about the Beijing possibility.  We wouldn't go over there for a while though so we're not sharing this info with the kids quite yet.  A

I still have a long list of relocation stuff to do but instead I'm working on making a family recipe of Christmas treats.  We have a cookie stroll in our neighborhood this weekend.  You walk around from table to table and get one treat and/or drink.  I've heard a lot of the stations have alcohol so this could be interesting.  We were told you get one treat per a family initially and to bring 100 so it sounds like a rather big event.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, lot of info in your post Kohlby.  Moving to China, oh my.  Yeah, moving is stressful as it is, but kids sometimes have more of an adjustment too. But, that neighborhood cookie thing sounds awesome.  We do candle lights on the curbs, and that's it.  Probably because it can be blessedly cold at Christmas.  Though enough alcohol, and maybe some will feel warmer.  LOL  Note, we're only going to CityWalk to eat, not probably visiting the parks.  We're staying next to SW.  We will be down in Orlando over the holiday, so if you'd like to say hi, just let me know.  We are mostly doing Busch parks, since we have Super Grover passes.  Gotta make the most of them before they expire at the end of the year.

Ugh, the sun's out, the sun's not out, the wind is picking up, and the temperature is dropping.  Gotta love the north wind blowing.  Or damn the Arctic air that will be arriving shortly, to share the week-end with us.   I could use some Florida sun and warmth right now.

No cards Keisha?  What???  Ah, getting ready for your trip and onslaught of the masses for food?

I've decided after getting several cards, it's time to get the list out of the closet and start my cards.  Yep, I will send some this year.  If ya'll want one, just PM your addy to me.  I don't mind.  I still use snail mail.

Eek Schumi.  A nice brunette? Nah, you gotta be one of the SANs blondes.   Let's see: me, Mac, Keisha......  Hope you get the colour issue resolved soon.






  that or another sweater.  How cold can inside be?  Sigh.  Time to make more tea.  Caffeinated that is.  Yes, caffeinated.   It's after lunch ya know, that time when you're looking for something sweet.  Or alcoholic.


----------



## macraven

Kohlby it sounds like a fun adventure!

I only eat a few Chinese dishes so when all the homies come over to see you, hope you can make Mongolian beef for us....

What a great adventure we will have with youse!!


Enjoy Florida sunshine and cookie walk that is coming up 
It sounds like a real fun event

Lynne you slay me with the kitty kat pics!


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Wow, lot of info in your post Kohlby.  Moving to China, oh my.  Yeah, moving is stressful as it is, but kids sometimes have more of an adjustment too. But, that neighborhood cookie thing sounds awesome.  We do candle lights on the curbs, and that's it.  Probably because it can be blessedly cold at Christmas.  Though enough alcohol, and maybe some will feel warmer.  LOL  Note, we're only going to CityWalk to eat, not probably visiting the parks.  We're staying next to SW.  We will be down in Orlando over the holiday, so if you'd like to say hi, just let me know.  We are mostly doing Busch parks, since we have Super Grover passes.  Gotta make the most of them before they expire at the end of the year.
> 
> Ugh, the sun's out, the sun's not out, the wind is picking up, and the temperature is dropping.  Gotta love the north wind blowing.  Or damn the Arctic air that will be arriving shortly, to share the week-end with us.   I could use some Florida sun and warmth right now.
> 
> No cards Keisha?  What???  Ah, getting ready for your trip and onslaught of the masses for food?
> 
> I've decided after getting several cards, it's time to get the list out of the closet and start my cards.  Yep, I will send some this year.  If ya'll want one, just PM your addy to me.  I don't mind.  I still use snail mail.
> 
> Eek Schumi.  A nice brunette? Nah, you gotta be one of the SANs blondes.   Let's see: me, Mac, Keisha......  Hope you get the colour issue resolved soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that or another sweater.  How cold can inside be?  Sigh.  Time to make more tea.  Caffeinated that is.  Yes, caffeinated.   It's after lunch ya know, that time when you're looking for something sweet.  Or alcoholic.


WHat does a SAN blonde mean?  I'm not sure if I'm one too, it depends on what it stands for.

We're considering getting SW passes.  We were going to wait until middle child was 54" but $99 for 15 months is hard to pass up.  Hubby gets in free so we would do the real AP for me to cover parking and the fun card deal for the kids. I doubt we'll end up over that way over the Christmas season.  I'm a bit nervous about driving in the mess of tourists - especially when I don't know where I'm going any better than them over there.  I'll let you know if I change my mind and decide to be brave though.


----------



## buckeev

FREEZE WARNINGS!?...What means this word...FREEZE!??


----------



## schumigirl

Kholby, I enjoy driving in Orlando, even with all those darn tourists.......lol........it's the only thing DH and I ever row about is who is going to drive. Good luck with Beijing.........

SAN just means a Something about Nothing Blonde.......if you post on this thread and you're blonde........SAN blonde........


Lynne I am definitely supposed to be a blonde, ok maybe not a natural blonde, but it's me!! I don't like being a brunette, although it is still blondish......just not blonde enough......DH loves it though........hmmm. Good luck with the cards......I do kinda miss doing that this year, but I'm glad all the money we would have spent and it was a fair bit of money surprisingly enough, is all going to charity.......20 of us altogether are doing it. We are including postage costs too, so it'll be a fair amount. Only sending my mum a card, couldn't not give her a card. 

Janet I couldn't stand CSI Miami with DC, but I loved CSI NY mainly because of Gary Sinise, love that guy.....and I love NYC..........annoys the blazes out of Tom when I'm shouting out "I've been there"........lol........wait till we watch Home Alone 2 this year.......now I've been to the Bethesda Fountain and so many other places they filmed it and other Christmas movies......I'm going to be so annoying.......lol.......


Quite mild here again tonight..........although injured person here..........spent too much time cleaning this morning and racked my back..........so I'm laid up after sitting on dining room chair all afternoon.........not a good patient at all. 

Friday tomorrow.............


----------



## marciemi

schumigirl said:


> SAN just means a Something about Nothing Blonde.......if you post on this thread and you're blonde........SAN blonde........


But I thought we were all redheads?!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> But I thought we were all redheads?!



Maybe literally, just not physically...........


----------



## macraven

Redheads rule !

And the tag fairy proved that years ago


Red headed step kids of the dis Marcie 
We all are the redheads!!



Being blond is just a hair color here


----------



## Squirlz

Today we did MiB 6 times in 50 minutes.  My high score so far has been 498,000 while
 Molly broke into the 5s with 570,000!


----------



## macraven

So Molly beat your butt, eh......


----------



## Lynne G

So we're safe from aliens thanks to Molly.  

Freezing yes, I am enjoying it now.  I know what it means Buckeev.  26 degrees with wind chill in teens.  Coldest we have had since February. 

 

 

Have a great weekend homies.  Baking weekend for me.


----------



## macraven

When does your trip begin?


----------



## keishashadow

Seriously, it is bone-chilling here.  Had to walk quite a distance yesterday when visiting my mom.  Facility is out in the boonies, nothing but it and cornfields.  Was bearable until I turned corner and lost the wind break. Nothing like a wicked wind chill to get your attention, couldn't believe the force of the gust, like being on a lakeshore.

Not quite as cold today, no matter, Jr is treating me to lunch.  Hell could freeze over and I'd be there.



kohlby said:


> I've only watched the first episode of TWD.  I just couldn't get into it.  MAybe I should have given it more  of a chance.
> 
> Looks like hubby is getting transferred off of Fast & Furious and put on Beijing project.  Seeing how the interview process was for Beijing, I can't say I'm totally surprised.  We haven't told the kids as they weren't happy about moving even to Orlando in the first place.  They were much less happy about the Beijing possibility.  We wouldn't go over there for a while though so we're not sharing this info with the kids quite yet.  A
> 
> I still have a long list of relocation stuff to do but instead I'm working on making a family recipe of Christmas treats.  We have a cookie stroll in our neighborhood this weekend.  You walk around from table to table and get one treat and/or drink.  I've heard a lot of the stations have alcohol so this could be interesting.  We were told you get one treat per a family initially and to bring 100 so it sounds like a rather big event.



OMG what an amazing vacation...I mean work opportunity lol.  Kids, what do they know.  When they pay the mortgage, then they get to decide where they live. JK. Know most kiddos are very vocal, how old are they?  If anything it's a temporary situation, they will deal.  When older & wiser will thank their lucky stars they had such an amazing opportunity.  Good luck selling it lol.

Lynne - DH is being forced to take Xmas week off next year.  I just can't wrap my brain around leaving family @ home and sure don't want to foot the bill for the horde haha.  Really sounds like a great trip for you tho.

Carole - ow, any better today? RICE the way to go although I always want to go straight to a heating pad.  Haha I watch tv programs specifically to see the scenery as to where I've been.  Funny, they always tend to make it look lots better than I remember.  

Before HP came to town those who dwelt here were akin to Harry himself, sleeping in the DISboard closet under the stairs.


----------



## Lynne G

Falling snowflakes, blowing in the wind.  Yes, they are sticking to the car.  Cool is not the word, more like bone chilling like Keisha.  Had some sun, but now gray and white.

Time to make some coffee, I need to hug the warm cup.

Watching German football.  How they found a live game is fun for the kids.  

Getting the recipes out.  Time to start the batters for the cookies.

Have a good night all.


----------



## macraven

Cold here too today!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, enjoy lunch with the boy........always fun......although my son's idea of a lunch out is Subway.......has he met me at all?? Lol.......hope it was nice.......back is little bit better.......strong pain killers help.......don't know what RICE is.........is it something really obvious.......lol........I love seeing places on TV I've been........first two times I went to NY I didn't make it right round Central Park, somthis time I was over the moon tomsee all the places they filmed in it........fascinating. 

Cold for you too Mac??? Wow.........after days of freezing fog, we have had mild weather last 2 days.........bit of rain today but so mild. Hope it heats up soon up for you.......I know like me, you don't like the cold either.........



Went out for dinner tonight with DH.......lovely seafood restaurant that doesn't offer a Christmas menu......I adore Turkey, but don't want it every night out this time of year........loved it. 

Now settling down to watch Trading Places, our first Christmas movie of the season..........tomorrow night is Love Actually and work our way up to Scrooged with Bill Murray then the original Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim, love the old black and white of that one.........others include first 2 Home Alone movies and various others including Christmas Vacation........love Clarke Griswold...........

Just hear a bottle of wine being opened............


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> So Molly beat your butt, eh......


She does about 4 out of 5 times.  She says she feels bad but I am happy for her!  We just did 6 rides again and my high was 435K and hers was 470.  We're going to do some more research tonight.  A bit chilly today...barely got above 60.  Ate at Toothsome again and it was delicious!


----------



## keishashadow

Lunch was great, I got to pick!  Went with an old skool Italian place a bit of a drive.  Nice leisurely outing & great food (wedding soup, salad, garlic bread & combo platter of chicken & eggplant parm & spaghetti).  Too stuffed for a cannoli. Kicking myself I didn't get it to go, would make a killer breakfast tomorrow.

There was a 70 car pile up north of me on interstate in Erie.  Hard to believe no fatalities.  Videos and pictures scary, tractor trailers stacked up like toys.   The lake got so warm this summer with record-breaking heat, the lake effect snow is horrendous.  Another big wreck an hour the other way south of Buffalo, NY.  So glad we didn't get any accumulation.  Nice to dodge it as long as we can.

Carole RICE = Rest Ice Compression Elevation

Lynne there have been rumblings as to the lack of cookies here.  What goodies r u making?

This kittie sharing my love of Psycho hehe


----------



## macraven

Oh that poor kitty will have nightmares for weeks !!


----------



## Lynne G

Baked until midnight, resume about an hour ago.  At least the kitchen smells good.


----------



## macraven

Morning to all the Saturday homies



Lynne
Hope you don't burn a finger while baking!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lunch was great, I got to pick!  Went with an old skool Italian place a bit of a drive.  Nice leisurely outing & great food (wedding soup, salad, garlic bread & combo platter of chicken & eggplant parm & spaghetti).  Too stuffed for a cannoli. Kicking myself I didn't get it to go, would make a killer breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> There was a 70 car pile up north of me on interstate in Erie.  Hard to believe no fatalities.  Videos and pictures scary, tractor trailers stacked up like toys.   The lake got so warm this summer with record-breaking heat, the lake effect snow is horrendous.  Another big wreck an hour the other way south of Buffalo, NY.  So glad we didn't get any accumulation.  Nice to dodge it as long as we can.
> 
> Carole RICE = Rest Ice Compression Elevation
> 
> Lynne there have been rumblings as to the lack of cookies here.  What goodies r u making?
> 
> This kittie sharing my love of Psycho hehe



Janet, that is the funniest thing I've seen in ages!!! I laughed like a drain when I watched it.....even Tom and Kyle who won't watch anything with cats in laughed.........we aren't cat fans......lol.........

Made me want to rewatch Psycho again though........it's been a while.........

We saw that crash on our news today, and another one further over too! Horrible. Glad you had nice lunch out......



Christmas movie night again, love watching these every year. 

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, all is bagged and boxed up.  Some more baked then needed, but we always seem to have one batch that does that.  No burns either Mac.  We are Martha Stewart, or as my DSis says, Betty Crocker.  Outdid ourselves as 7 trays to donate.  Candy, cookies and bread.  No more baking for me.  I am beat.  

And where the stupid traffic is, is where I was.  What is this cold night that has everyone out?! Oh yeah, Christmas. And  the sun that did make an appearance early today, melted all the accumulated snow.  33 and dropping, but no more snow until Sunday night.  

Keisha, though it is crazy crowded, I love that week.  We have done Christmas week several years now, and we love all the decorations, the extra food and shows for the holidays.  I just make sure I make reservations early and check often to get the best deals.  Embrace it!  At least you know DH gets that time off.


Sounds like Squirlz and DW are having fun.  Have a great rest of vacation.

I hope Schumi had a nice night watching her Christmas movie.  I get to surf, as DS is playing online with his friends.  There is only so much game playing I can watch.  I will get the remote soon though, his college friends are calling.  So nice he drives now, but momma still worries.  

Have an awesome night all.  Bundle up, we will be well below freezing tonight, and will chills almost 10 degrees less.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, are you really Betty Crocker in Disguise ?

All that baking
Hope you saved some for me


Saw the news that it is very cold and now about 8 inches of snow back where I used to live 


Habahahahaha 

So glad I'm gone from there forever 
I would never ever ever go back up north in late fall or winter again in my life!


Hope all are staying warm tonight and those in Florida have sunscreen

_


----------



## Squirlz

We have one more day here, and we'll probably spend all of trying to decide where to eat!  It happens every day.


----------



## macraven

Enjoy the rest of your Florida stay

You'll have snow to face when you return home


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Enjoy the rest of your Florida stay
> 
> You'll have snow to face when you return home


I know.  6 to 11 inches.  The car I'm driving home has never seen snow before.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning everyone .

Had great trip to northern Indiana. Did not go up to city (Chicago). They need to get a handle on all the violence that's happening there for sure.

Did lots of shopping, eating good food and much needed laughing. I was pretty much complete with my Christmas shopping, but somehow found lots of things to buy 

This trip is always so fun. Went to Albanese candy factory store. They always have it decorated so nice for Christmas with lots of candy to choose from. Everyone is so nice there. They have a massive chocolate fountain. You can sample anything there. I always buy candys for the littles to fill their bags with when leaving after the Christmas Eve bash at my house.


My cousin surprised us with one of her beautiful Reese's cakes. It is as good as it looks

Brought home lots of treats from specialty food shops. Made stop to bakery that has been in business since the 1920's in the old neighborhood where I lived as a little girl.  Bought some of my favorite dipped cookies.

They freeze nicely. So need to get them put away LOL

Nice to take a walk down memory lane.

This trip made my Christmas holiday for sure. Love hanging out with my little sister and cousin.

From my house to yours a bit of Christmas joy this cold Sunday.


----------



## marciemi

Christmas photo shoot of my son and his derpy Corgi in their matching sweaters.  You're welcome.


----------



## keishashadow

Wrapped from Noon till almost 5 pm today.  Need to pick up a few random things and wait for some deliveries but so glad I'm basically done with that task. Phew. 

Didn't have to cook, jr sprung for pizza/hoagie/breadsticks. Believe it was the fact nothing simmering on the stove that motivated him hehe

did choc chip cookies this morning. Went out to run a quick errand, came back & appeared as tho half had disappeared off the cooling racks lol.  I was overdue for any sort of baking, at least they enjoyed them.  Will whip up another batch before Xmas.  Cutout cookies on Wednesday, whee

Lynne IDK think we may just keep the home fires burning over Xmas next year.. It's all good.   Does sounds like you had baking marathon! probably tired of looking @ cookies by the end of it.  What. A nice idea to donate some BTW. 

I owe one of DHs coworkers a plate of cookies, he gave up "our" week in October he had already picked.  Thrilled to be on track again to do HHN and hang with the homies.

Robo - wonder if anybody has 'run' thru that lovely fountain?  Tempting



macraven said:


> _Lynne, are you really Betty Crocker in Disguise ?
> 
> All that baking
> Hope you saved some for me
> 
> 
> Saw the news that it is very cold and now about 8 inches of snow back where I used to live
> 
> 
> Habahahahaha
> 
> So glad I'm gone from there forever
> I would never ever ever go back up north in late fall or winter again in my life!
> 
> 
> Hope all are staying warm tonight and those in Florida have sunscreen
> _



Hmmph, go ahead...laugh it up.  Good for you, blow some warm air up north please. Had to laugh local news on tube just said "....if you thought last week was bad, just wait..."    Threats from the weatherman, charming lol.



marciemi said:


> Christmas photo shoot of my son and his derpy Corgi in their matching sweaters.  You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 209852 View attachment 209853 View attachment 209854



Lol are sweaters from Mom? .


----------



## tink1957

Janet...it must be feed your mama day....Trey brought home dinner for us too.

I made monster cookies and they disappeared as soon as I put them on the table...I may have eaten a few myself nothing better than warm cookies fresh from the oven with a tall glass of milk.

Hi Robo  sounds like you had a great trip home.  Hope you have a wonderful holiday as well 

Almost time for TWD...who's watching the marathon?


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Hi Robo  sounds like you had a great trip home. Hope you have a wonderful holiday as well



Hi tink  It was a really enjoyable trip. Hope you and Trey have a wonderful Christmas too .


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Robo - wonder if anybody has 'run' thru that lovely fountain? Tempting



I think it has run through a few folks minds....LOL.....would be nice to float in there for a while...


I found this mouse while shopping and I had to buy it.





Small corner of candy store they had lots of decorated trees only took a few pics of the trees.

We could smell the sugar in the air as we parked in the candy factory parking lot.

Night all


----------



## Squirlz

We were scheduled to leave tomorrow with a stop in Chicago on our way to Grand Rapids MI.  With the weather we decided to stay 2 more nights and get a non stop Wednesday morning.  They gave us a good rate for 2 more nights.


----------



## macraven

Good strategy as ohare has long delays and some cancellations now

Blame it on the snow there


----------



## schumigirl

Janet I wish I was as organised as you this year........I'm so far behind and going up to Scotland on Wednesday now for this funeral means I have to get my finger out........I can drop off all the presents in case we don't make it up at Xmas due to bad weather.........I'll use you as inspiration today and tomorrow........lol.......

Robo......lovely pictures.........

Vicki.......must have been one of those days.......Kyle cooked us dinner last night too........macaroni cheese.......his speciality......lol.......

Squirlz, enjoy the extra days.......sounds like a good plan! 


So, yes, getting there with Christmas stuff........and all with an aching back!!  I'm such a wimp........ended up trying one of those 12 hour gels you put on your back as well as the pain relief........it's ok, not the magic cure like the ads show...........doubt I'll be jumping around the tennis court but a decent sleep would be nice.

Have a 5 hour drive on Wednesday to Tom's cousins husbands funeral, back home Thursday so hope to eased by then. But we have to go as he was a lovely man and we adore his cousin.

Settling down to watch The Nun's Story with Audrey Hepburn........everyone's always amazed when I say it's one of my favourite movies......but I love it, only ever watch it once a year though..........

Have a good Monday all...........


----------



## Lynne G

Direct flights are always better.  Great that you got a good rate for the extra 2 nights.  

Schumi, sorry to hear about your pains and travel for the funeral.  Sad this time of year, though sad any time of year.  Nice you are able to go.  

Robo, awesome pictures.  And that mouse, he's so cute.  I'm sure he's now in a good home.  LOL   

I guess I better start taking my Christmas stuff out.  Since we'll be away, I'm not doing much.   Last day of college for my older one.  Can't believe he's completed his first semester of freshman year.  He's got 2 finals before we leave next week, so I am sure he's happy to have a longer break than little one.  Little one I think, has already finished her mid terms, and most likely won't be doing much next week.   

I am hoping we have no weather delays when we leave.  We have a cool and rainy start to today, and rain tomorrow too.  Then eek --- high on Thursday is to be 28, Friday 25.  Seems Mr. Frosty's arctic air won't stay away.  Bone chilling for sure.   






 a funny.  






  have a good one all!  Stay dry.   I need tea.  Rats, drank it all, now have to make more.  Yep, that kinda day already.


----------



## keishashadow

Good Green Monday all.  Go buy some last minute Xmas gift, stimulate the economy   Haha my story & I'm sticking to it.

It's warm here woohoo no snow accumulated  - yet 

Did see parts of Chicago have 3, count them, 3 feet of snow...oh, no!



tink1957 said:


> Janet...it must be feed your mama day....Trey brought home dinner for us too.
> 
> I made monster cookies and they disappeared as soon as I put them on the table...I may have eaten a few myself nothing better than warm cookies fresh from the oven with a tall glass of milk.
> 
> Hi Robo  sounds like you had a great trip home.  Hope you have a wonderful holiday as well
> 
> Almost time for TWD...who's watching the marathon?



Ok, I'll bite...what are monster cookies?  

Yea to Trey!  I think every month (or week for that matter) should have a feed ya momma day!



macraven said:


> Good strategy as ohare has long delays and some cancellations now
> 
> Blame it on the snow there



We don't get the consistent heavy snow that Midwest gets but do get our share.  Mind boggling tho that is seems majority of my fellow residents haven't quite mastered driving in the white stuff. 

How'd u like TWD?   Did u see the bonus scene @ end?  I didn't catch it intially. Went back & rewond after it was referenced @ end of talking dead.  My DVR has been cutting off early for some reason recently.


----------



## Squirlz

The last 2 days we have played MiB for two hours at a time.  We get off and take the baby swap bridge and do it over and over.  Everybody there knows us and they give us tips.  I ended today with a 752,850.  Molly got 787K.


----------



## macraven

Looks like Molly is still beating the pants off of youse .......


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne, never a good time for a funeral, but this time of year seems extra harsh. 

Still haven't got round to watching the latest episode of WD.........DH wants to watch it, I'm kinda like meh......is that the final one till mid February?


Dull, wet and grey here today.......mild for the time of year.....around 48F........but feels damp.

Got few things to wrap this afternoon and I'm done........

Hope everyone's ok and Happy Tuesday............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's Wednesday, and Keisha needs the camel reminder.  LOL  Christmas is coming.  Getting excited, as this week-end, will be getting the luggage out and hollering at the kids that this is the last big wash time, I am not doing wash right before we leave.

Our last day of cool before egad, the polar vortex is upon us.  By tomorrow morning we will be in the single digits.  40 mph winds to boot.  Bone chilling is an understatement.  Time to bundle up and find warm places.

Yay! Schumi's done.  Me, nothing wrapped yet, but most purchased.  That will be this week-end's project as well.  I need to start making a list.  LOL

Ah, yes, my post has to always mention this.  Time for tea.  I need a rather large pot today, it's still cool.   My car has to startle me, and remind me, as it's 32 degrees, roads may be icy.  The joys of winter.  

Have a great Wednesday all!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Having my coffee  this morning. Hope all are staying warm and toasty as the polar vortex makes it way through the mid section of the US.

Spoke with my dad Monday evening and they have about seven inches on the ground. They also have ice and it's not going anywhere soon as they are going down close to zero. They fared better then folks north of Chicago who got close to three feet of snow. We left there about 1 pm Saturday and it started snowing at 4:30 pm. 

Hope Squirlz and wife have a safe trip back home.

Schumi hope your back is on the mend . I feel for you for sure. I have had lower back problems for years and when it's out of wack it can be miserable. Sending get well thoughts and prayers your way.

Lynne sounds like you have been a extremely busy lady with baking and getting ready for your trip. Hope everything falls into place and you and your family have a great trip. Love the Santa on the camel.



keishashadow said:


> Good Green Monday all. Go buy some last minute Xmas gift, stimulate the economy Haha my story & I'm sticking to it.



Keisha I think I have played my part for sure in stimulating the economy this Christmas season and then some....LOL...always want to make sure I do my part...


Santa and his furry babies.


Hope everyone is enjoying the Christmas season.


----------



## kohlby

Squrlz - Enjoy your bonus days!  Impressive scores.  I've never come close to that.

Robo - Awww, that is a cute Christmas mouse.

Lynne - Try to stay warm.

All is fine here.  It's in the mid 80's and nice.  Hubby is actually working on Volcano Bay for the next few weeks before he's on the Beijing project officially.  I'm behind on Christmas things.  I've been clicking quite a bit on Amazon so there's also the chance I've ordered more than I realized.  I need to go through and make sure I didn't order way too much for one kid and not enough for another.  We're hoping for a date night at Universal this weekend - so looking forward to that.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww that sounds nice Kohlby.  Date night always great.  I'd be happy for 80's during our trip that starts next week.  yeah, Amazon can be addictive.

Just taking in the sunshine before the nasty weather comes.  

It's been a thankfully quiet Wednesday.


----------



## keishashadow

It takes a brave woman to leave for vacation knowing there is laundry to do when she returns home lol.  I like to leave things with a fresh slate so to speak.

Had my windshield in car crack, spent most of yesterday dealing with that mess.  Loved how the mobile team of glass replacement dudes refused to come out "...in the cold...it's going to snow..." Manly men  I managed to survive the trip to from their shop and still stimulate that economy a bit more before I headed home hours later.  

Few inches of snow, it's on top of ice, making walking interesting in some spots.  Roads are clear enough, only slid down one hill yesterday.  If you don't sideswipe a parked car, it's all good

Today is cut-out cookie day with GD, getting ready to head to the bus stop.  Always more decorations on floor than cookies

Tomorrow having minor leg surgery I'm told I can't put off. It's not supposed to get out of single digits for a few days brrr.  Perfect time to be off my 'pins' for few days.  Just hoping, as the dr promised, stitches will be out and I'll be ready to hit the pool/ocean by early January.  While I'm at it will wish for warm weather too.  Saw it broke a record in Orlando yesterday - 85 degrees. Woohoo


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keiska, sorry to hear of your leg, and window.  Glad to hear your car sliding was minimal, and surviving this bitter cold.  Yep, single digits with hurricane force winds to wake up to tommorow and Friday.  Highs of 15 and 20 Thursday and Friday. Oh what fun I will have driving then.  Saturday, we are to have snow, then freezing rain, until the temp starts to go up, then just rain.  Hoping that just rain starts sooner than later, as that means warmer weather.  Well, 40 is warmer, and 35 to 40 will be the high on Saturday.  But no car sliding on the roads for me, please. 

Yes a wahoo for an Orlando heat wave.  It better continue for the next 2 weeks.  Gotta break out that bathing suit.  Little one wants a new one, but nary a one found around here.  I told her to wait until we are on vacation.  Umm, no neither kid wants to shop.  Luck me.   (I think?)


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Looks like Molly is still beating the pants off of youse .......


She mostly does but I ended the trip with the highest score...852125!  The drive home from the airport was awful  First off there was a foot of snow on the car.  I've had it 5 years and it has never been in the snow, but I put High Performance All Seasons on it last month.  There was a stretch of highway that was pure ice with cars off everywhere.


----------



## Lynne G

That is scary Squirlz.  Glad to hear you made it home safely though.  Sounds like you both had a great time, and wow  what a score.  I barely make 200000.  Aim is not my finest.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> That is scary Squirlz.  Glad to hear you made it home safely though.  Sounds like you both had a great time, and wow  what a score.  I barely make 200000.  Aim is not my finest.


We did a lot of research and our initial goal was to break 500,00.  We rode it over and over for 2 hours at a time for several days.  During parade hours there was literally no one in line!  We got to know all the team members.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We did a lot of research and our initial goal was to break 500,00.  We rode it over and over for 2 hours at a time for several days.  During parade hours there was literally no one in line!  We got to know all the team members.


Woot !!
You did beat Molly....

Congrats


----------



## Robo56

Keisha sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Get well soon 


I was going to post a picture of a hunky guy with a cast on his leg, but did not want to give you heart palpitations


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

Aww, cute pictures Robo.

Well, the sun is trying to make a bright day, and the temperature is falling to end at around 20 by 5pm.  And that wind, brrrrr.  Flying branches, leaves and trashcans to drive around.

So, in honor of thirsty Thursday -


----------



## Lynne G

Ack!  No one posting?  Too busy with holiday plans?

We're at a sweet 16 degrees, but at least most of the blustery wind is gone.  Lovely, large white moon in the black sky early this morning.  Clouds are rolling in though, we will have snow to wake up to tomorrow, followed by sleet or freezing rain.  But, by lunchtime, we'll be over 40 degrees, so just lots of rain for the rest of the week-end.  That's just fine with me, I need to be house cleaning, doing the wash, and wrapping presents and not dashing around.  Oh and writing out cards, as have yet to to that too.  List is going to start now.

Kids are so sweet, they are excited now, about the trip, but even more excited to have a late night arrival.  After all, we've come home to the sight of NYE's fireworks, but never more than a late morning flight departure.  Best part, hotel sent me an email, saying happy you're going to stay with us, and what the high and low temperatures  would be.  80 to 63.  Um, yes, break out the shorts, and we will definitely be swimming.  A hehe, kids got odd looks when they were wearing shorts and Tshirts waiting in line for Manta, when I think the temperature was about 70.

But today is Friday, and well, even though Mac knows that...












Wake up all homies!  Have an awesome Friday and terrific week-end.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Best part, hotel sent me an email, saying happy you're going to stay with us, and what the high and low temperatures  would be.  80 to 63.  Um, yes, break out the shorts, and we will definitely be swimming. fic week-end.



It's definitely been swimming weather here, even by local standards.  I've biked up to our subdivision (outdoor) pool the last 3 days and swam laps and biked home (wet) without issues.  Saw 86/87 for the weekend!  

Two sons flew in late, late last night (so I haven't even seen them yet).  Plan was for me to pick them up at 1am but when the flight got delayed an hour, Royce & I opted to go drop a car for them in the short term lot instead.  Once folks are up we're heading to Benihana for lunch then to AK (and maybe Disney Springs for the drone show depending on motivation levels at that time).  Youngest son flies in (weather permitting!) tomorrow night so we'll be celebrating Christmas then and hopefully going to MK on Sunday before the oldest has to fly back.  So it's an early Christmas and I just hope the timing works out.  And throw some mummy dust for the "80% chance of thunderstorms" on Sunday to not pan out, along with the possible "mixed precipitation" in St. Louis on Sat when youngest is flying out.  

Hope everyone has a great holiday season if I'm not around here much!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Marcie, sounds like you had more energy then me.  So great all the boys are coming home, if even not exactly on Christmas Day.  Have fun in the parks, and a nice meal with the family.  

If you're around later next week, or the next, and want to say hi, we'll be at a hotel near Sea World.  

Keep that hot weather pumping the next two weeks in Orlando.   Please mother nature.


----------



## kohlby

VERY important question - would hot butterbeer taste better with spiced rum or Irish cream added?  I found a recipe for hot butterbeer online that I'm going to try making very, very soon.  Debating which alcohol would taste better in a more adult version.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks guys.  I'm hanging, no scratch that, I'm flopped on couch. Watching tv & last minute online shopping hehe

Lynne did u check out JCP online for bathing suits? Saw some deals on them today, not sure if they'd show up on your porch before the trip tho.   What day do you leave again?  I pulled up extended, extended weather; looks sweet to me comparatively speaking.

It's scary cold here, whipped out a space heater for some extra oomph. Ice storm tonight forecast 1/4 inch.  Hope not much more or there will be power outages yikes.  What's really weird is it is supposed to go into low 50's here tomorrow afternoon.  As long as the ice melts as I have reserved tix to see Star Wars movie!

Good weekend all!


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> VERY important question - would hot butterbeer taste better with spiced rum or Irish cream added?  I found a recipe for hot butterbeer online that I'm going to try making very, very soon.  Debating which alcohol would taste better in a more adult version.



Off with my head but...butter beer is sickening sweet to being with...IMO a shot of rum would go well as to toning it down, but I'd likely go with regular

Inquiring minds need to know how it turns out


----------



## Lynne G

My vote would be for rum too.  Either that or vodka.  Yep, very sweet to begin with, so I'd like something not to sweet via alcohol.  Yum,  you'll have to post how it goes and tastes.  Sounds like Kohlby is an alchemist.   LOL

Eh Keisha, I told her we'd shop in Florida.  I'd have to pay tax on that clothing purchase regardless.  Otherwise, I hate to buy clothing in Florida that I can get at home.  Glad to hear you are recovering like a lady of leisure.  Lucky us, we get ice tomorrow too, then warmer weather, all be it with rain though.  And us too, we are also going to reserved seats for SW tomorrow afternoon. Love the seats in our theater.  My nerves will be better if the roads are not icy.  Rain, I can drive in.  Bundled up I am, from a low of 9 last night, we're a warm 26 right now.  But at least the sun is bright and the wind just enough to make ya feel cold.  Hope you recover fast.  Oh, and we're leaving mid week.  Can't pull little one out of high school more than the 2 days she's missing.  And yeah, warmth is relative....   I need sauna heat right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Butterbeer is so awful it needs anything added to it to improve it.........far too sweet for us.......

Janet, please don't send your awful weather over here..........we are having the mildest winter in years.......although driving back from Scotland today we went through the worst fog I have ever seen.......we almost turned around, but didn't..........tonight it's just after 10pm and it's 50F........windows will be open tonight in bedroom as it feels so warm.......Tom wants to visit to come see Star Wars movie with youse........lol........

Funeral and cremation went as well as it could, but glad we went. Although did meet someone at the meal afterwards who had been to Royal Pacific once and decided she was an expert and tried to tell me I didn't know how to vacation correctly.......idiot. Best ignored. 

Back up next week for Christmas with the family........so, need to get a wiggle on and get organised.......just for us though......got all my Scotland gifts sorted.........but, having a dodgy back isn't helping much.........

Busy weekend ahead.......have a good one........


----------



## kohlby

Schumi - Hope your back gets better.
Lynne and Keisha-  I hope the ice isn't too bad.  We had a terrible ice storm in Feb 2014 in SC - the type of terrible where Jim Cantore shows up.  Snow is so much easier than ice.

Hot butterbeer doesn't taste nearly as sweet as the frozen to me.  Normally I can only drink half a frozen one in the parks but I could have easily consumed two hot ones.  I tried the recipe that someone online tested who said it tasted like the real thing.  It was too sweet.   I didn't add alcohol yet as it was way sweeter than hot butterbeer normally is.  I added some almond milk and am cooling it down and then will try the Baileys.  It won't taste quite like butterbeer but it will salvage it.  I need to find a different recipe or find a way to tweak it.  My boys loved it though.


----------



## Robo56

I am not a fan of Butter Beer. I don't like butterscotch and that's what it tasted like to me. I had my first taste of butterbeer at the the pre opening of Hogsmeade. Myself, son, daughter in law and grandchildren wanted to try it. I bought a big decorative mug of butterbeer. I figured we could sample a sip before we bought one for everyone. I was left standing with a big mug of butterbeer as no one including myself wanted anymore of it. Mug was nice though. 

Hope your recipe works Kohlby no matter what you use. 

My son is a real big Star Wars fan. I took him to Rogue One at the Royal Suites today to watch it. No spoilers here. You reserve your seats ahead of time and they have comfy reclining seats and food and cocktails. I thought it was pretty cool that they came up with cocktails named after Star Wars characters. We had the Yoda soda. It was a Apple cocktail and was very tasty. My son had to bring me up to speed on all the stuff that has happened since I watched episodes 4,5 and 6 many moons ago...LOL. He really liked the movie and so did I.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Aww Marcie, sounds like you had more energy then me.  So great all the boys are coming home, if even not exactly on Christmas Day.  Have fun in the parks, and a nice meal with the family.
> 
> If you're around later next week, or the next, and want to say hi, we'll be at a hotel near Sea World.
> 
> Keep that hot weather pumping the next two weeks in Orlando.   Please mother nature.


Still need more mummy dust for youngest's flight tonight.    St. Louis (yes, I know, most of the country!) was terrible last night and his normal 45 minute commute took him over 3 hours.  A good percentage of it stuck on a freeway on-ramp, watching cars and trucks sliding sideways down the ramp, one after another.  Finally they got everyone diverted via grass and rumble strips around all the accidents and off to a side street.  Predicting more of the same this morning there.  His flight isn't until 3 but I'm wondering how backed up all the other flights will be.  

How long are you here, Lynn?  Older two will both be gone by Monday and the youngest will be here until the 26th.  If you're here after that, I'd love to come over and say hi!  Are you just doing Uni and SW?  (We have passes for both).  I'll try to hold on to the weather for you!


----------



## keishashadow

Marcie. Would guess all flights cancelled last night once bulk of storm hit.  Flights probably full/oversold today...an opportunity for those vouchers! .  Hope he gets there safely soon.

They have movie theaters that serve booze?  I'm living in the wrong area.  DH nicely chipped off the ice out to sidewalk for me today; on will go the showboots and I will tread lightly lol

I am shocked to hear of others who aren't BBeer fans here!  

Carole still giggling re you being skooled on Royal Pacific.  Doesn't she know everybody knows your name there?


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> Still need more mummy dust for youngest's flight tonight.
> 
> How long are you here, Lynn?  Older two will both be gone by Monday and the youngest will be here until the 26th.  If you're here after that, I'd love to come over and say hi!  Are you just doing Uni and SW?  (We have passes for both).  I'll try to hold on to the weather for you!




So nice to have the youngest the longest and hope he made it safely and not too delayed.

We will be there until the 31st, having an evening flight.  Right now we have Super Grover passes, and I have a US AP, so definitely SW, and maybe to Universal.  Kids are deciding at the last minute.  It would be great to say hi to ya.  

We are definitely looking forward to 80 degree weather.  The coating of ice over just enough snow, and just below temperatures, was enough to be a slippery morning mess.  Thankfully, by noon we were 34 degrees, so made it to the movie with not as scary roads. Was a good show.  Theater was packed, even though it was a late afternoon showing.  Seems Star Wars has fans where I live.  My older one is a much bigger fan than little one and me.  

Have a nice night all.  It is cool, dark, and time to put on another load of wash.  Since munchkins before lunch was not enough sweet, made brownies for before dinner snack.  Yep, it is that time of year. LOL

Hope you enjoyed the movie too Keisha.


----------



## Mom3girls

Hello all, here at RPR now   We left Atlantic City Nj airport 6am Fri and temp was  16 and bitter wind on top of that  The FL weather is Beautiful and I'm starting to worry about coming back to the cold Mon at midnight.  We are heading to MK for the MVMCP tonight. Having lunch at Wilderness Lodge so we can check out their decorations and stop at Poly and Grand Floridian to see theirs on our way over to MK.  Send some mummy dust for us bc Weather Channel still has 80% rain in the forecast  We were able to spend a few hours at the pool yesterday of course having nachos and drinks before heading back out to the parks. Found Forbidden Journey was open before schedule so that was nice and my daughter and I went to Toothsome to get milkshakes. Line was about 20 min to order then waited 25 more to get them. Best dinner ever


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Marcie. Would guess all flights cancelled last night once bulk of storm hit.  Flights probably full/oversold today...an opportunity for those vouchers! .  Hope he gets there safely soon.
> 
> They have movie theaters that serve booze?  I'm living in the wrong area.  DH nicely chipped off the ice out to sidewalk for me today; on will go the showboots and I will tread lightly lol
> 
> I am shocked to hear of others who aren't BBeer fans here!
> 
> Carole still giggling re you being skooled on Royal Pacific.  Doesn't she know everybody knows your name there?



We have booze in our cinemas too.......I think.......I don't go as I'm very antisocial in cinemas, hate other people's distractions.........lol.....

Yep, butterbeer isn't all it's cracked up to be.......think there are a few of us who don't partake! 

This woman was funny........everything she said was wrong.......she tried to tell someone you only got one day EP with a one night stay, you couldn't check in till 4pm........I sat and listened for a while but when she started giving someone the wrong information I spoke up, very nicely till she told me I was wrong.......honestly.......couldn't believe her "I know I'm right" attitude.......she had been once in however many years and thought she knew it all.......the other couple were planning to book four nights at RP for Easter, so I was glad to put them on the right track........

I'm not an expert and never claim to be.......but find it odd when so called know it alls get it wrong........


Lynne......when do you leave?? I forget........


Been out to pick up a present we had ordered.......shops were mobbed........so retreated very quickly.......DS and I are going to have a poker afternoon while DH watches a movie we're not interested in.........

Just a couple of little things to get for DS and we are done. Yay! 

Have a good Sunday everyone.........


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Marcie. Would guess all flights cancelled last night once bulk of storm hit.  Flights probably full/oversold today...an opportunity for those vouchers! .  Hope he gets there safely soon.


AUGGGHHHH!!! Could definitely use some more vibes! Keisha pretty much called it. Eric got to the airport at 1ish yesterday for a 3:10 flight, only to sit there as they pushed the departure later and later and later (this really didn't seem to be weather as other planes were arriving and departing, plus they kept telling them it was maintenance related). Finally, around 8:30pm they cancelled it. Of course too late to do anything useful. Southwest couldn't offer him anything before Monday so we booked him on Frontier for early this morning so we'd at least have the afternoon with all the boys (only paid about $90 extra for that flight, after the refund from SW, which surprised me).

Well, he's at the airport (again) and the flight is now delayed by over 4 hours. So best case he gets here after 3 and Matt's flight is 6ish. So it looks like we may be doing a quick family Christmas party at the airport food court. Sigh. Vibes welcome that they maybe, possibly, leave early or at least on time and the thunderstorms (possible snow/ice up in that area) coming don't impact this any further



Lynne G said:


> We will be there until the 31st, having an evening flight.  Right now we have Super Grover passes, and I have a US AP, so definitely SW, and maybe to Universal.  Kids are deciding at the last minute.  It would be great to say hi to ya.


Definitely let me know when your plans firm up some!  We're heading to Miami the 30th for the Orange Bowl but from when I drop the youngest off on the 26th until then I should be free.  Could just meet for a food court meal or similar or I could meet you at a hotel or park or whatever works!


----------



## kohlby

Robo - Sounds like fun!  And thanks for no spoilers.  I haven't been had a chance to see it yet, though my husband and eldest are out seeing it as I type this.

Marci - Lots and lots of mummy dust!  

Lynne - Sounds like you deserve some warmer weather.  When I checked today, it said it was 85 degrees but felt like 90.  I don't think any cool weather is planning on coming soon.  (Cool meaning pants weather instead of shorts weather.  That translates to a high of about 70 or below).

Mom3 - Those milkshakes look so good!  I just ate dinner but I'm hungry again from looking at your shake picture.  I was actually in Toothsome myself yesterday.  We didn't stay long though.  We were going to eat an early dinner there but hubby didn't know his cell phone number for them to text him when the table was ready.  So we ate at that Mexican place that starts with the letter "A" that I can never remember how to say.  

Schumi - Good thing you were there to actually be helpful.  


As for me, I finally had a date day/night with hubby.  We left the house at 1pm and didn't return until almost 9pm.  We went on some rides at Universal, went out to dinner at City Walk, bought a couple Christmas gifts, and saw Mannheim Steamroller.  Kids were all fine when we returned so we'll have to escape without them more often.

The doctored up failed hot butterbeer was pretty good, but lost its butterbeer essence so I'll try something else one of these days.

Today we went to ICE at Gaylord Palms.  I wore two pairs of socks, pants, a wool sweater, my heaviest winter jacket, warm mittens and a warm hat -AND the huge parka they have.  My feet were numb by the end and my cheeks hurt for an hour afterwards from the cold, but otherwise, I dealt with the cold very well.  I have some medical issues related to the cold so it's huge that I was able to endure 9 degrees.  I enjoyed it but likely wouldn't do it again due to the cost.


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="kohlby, post: 56870493, member: 93690

(Cool meaning pants weather instead of shorts weather.  That translates to a high of about 70 or below





Live on the Wi/Il north border and the shorts stay on until it is 55 degrees.[/QUOTE]


----------



## schumigirl

Kholby your day out sounded fabulous. ICE at GP is something my nephew and his girlfriend are doing this week again sometime........she's like me and despises the cold, so never looks forward to it.......lol.........keep trying with the butterbeer.........Did you enjoy Antojitos? Hear very mixed reviews on that place..........



Supposed to be sleeping late today..........but, DH left very early this morning and have been awake since then......think I'll get up.......my plan today is to wrap presents and get presents for friends and their kids out to them........and not much else today or tomorrow.........

A high of 8C for us today.......which is around 46F.........not bad for the time of year......

Happy Monday......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Kohlby, the older I get, the less I like the cold.  Since my kids have no interest in seeing ICE, we'll probably give it a pass again.  And yes, isn't it nice when the kids don't destroy the house, and you get to have some twosome time together?  Sorry to hear the butterbeer  trial failed.  At least you're close enough to taste Universal's for quality checking.  

Mom3, safe travels today.  Hope you had fun with the mouse last night.  We'll be doing it Thursday, so like to hear your thoughts on it.  And, yes, mother nature gave us a 26 today, so you'll be reminded it's December here returning home.  You'll have missed the rainstorm that gave us a 59 degree start to yesterday, though that quickly fell to low 40's by afternoon.  Also don't have to shovel, as the southern rainstorm washed away all the snow and ice.  Everything's gray now.  Oh, and thanks for the picture of the milkshakes.  I only ate at the quick service part of it, and didn't have a milkshake, but really enjoyed watching them make them.  Kids get a peek later this week.

Yep Mac, agree with your shorts temperature limit.  We were swimming when the temperature was 62. Hope to be swimming soon.  Getting closer to hopefully much warmer weather.  And my DS is a shorts wearer.  I told him to bring a pair of sweats or jeans for the way back.  He showed me basketball shorts that went below his knee.  Said, these will be fine, I don't think I need anything heavier.  Yep, even the 26 today, he'll probably be in shorts.  Heavier jacket though.

Well, those that saw Rogue One, what did you think?  It was kinda sad, I wasn't expecting that.  We all liked it.  I want to see Sing, but the kids are not as interested.  I'll probably see it when I get back, hopefully it's still playing somewhere close to me.  

And yay! Schumi's wrapping gifts and had an early start.  Hope you are enjoying this Monday before Christmas.

So, Schumi's right, it's Monday, and that means:






and that means for me:







and a hehe:


----------



## macraven

Now where is Monday morning cat and coffee pics   ??


Looking at weather channels and seeing the snow, ice and cold temps makes me know moving was the best decision I have made as an adult


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac!  Hope your coffee was hot.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Hope everyone is well and in the Christmas spirit.
House chores, laundry and errands today.

Lynne my son who is the Star Wars fan said he liked Rogue One. He said he would call it Star Wars 3.5. He has seen all the movies. I liked it to and that is without seeing 1,2,3,7.

Schumi and Keisha one of the big cinemas in town has three theatres they call the Royal Suites. They only have about 34 seats in each one and they are all adjustable recliners. They serve food, soft drinks, cocktails, wine and beer. I took grandbabies there before Thanksgiving to see Fantastic Beasts and I was sold on the place.

I don't like big cinemas and had not been to movies in a long time, but after going to the Royal Suites twice i will be back.  It's a very roomy and nice upscale environment for only a few dollars more then the regular cinema.

Mac I have had my fill of coffee this morning.

Kohlby glad to hear you and hubby had nice night out.

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

The ideal Christmas Turkey............


1. Wash and pat dry Turkey........

2. Have a glass of wine........

3. Wrap Turkey in bacon and wrap with foil.........

4. Have a glass of wine.........

5. Put Turkey in oven..........

6. Relax and have a glass of wine........

7. Turk the Bastey.........

8. Wine of glass another get..........."hic"

9. Hunt for meat thermometer.........

10. Glass yourself another pour of wine.........

11. Bake the wine for 3 hours........

12. Take oven out of the Turkey.........

13. Tes the table...........

14. Grab another wottle of bine.........

15. Turk the Carvey............



(Not really)


----------



## Robo56

I love it Schumi 



May the stuffing be tasty

May the Turkey be plump

May the potatoes and gravy not adhere to my rump

May the yams be delicious

The pies take the prize

May the delicious Turkey dinner stay off of my thighs 

My holiday food prayer....


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Kholby your day out sounded fabulous. ICE at GP is something my nephew and his girlfriend are doing this week again sometime........she's like me and despises the cold, so never looks forward to it.......lol.........keep trying with the butterbeer.........Did you enjoy Antojitos? Hear very mixed reviews on that place..........
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be sleeping late today..........but, DH left very early this morning and have been awake since then......think I'll get up.......my plan today is to wrap presents and get presents for friends and their kids out to them........and not much else today or tomorrow.........
> 
> A high of 8C for us today.......which is around 46F.........not bad for the time of year......
> 
> Happy Monday......


We almost went to Antojitos last Monday.  Looked at the menu and it seemed pretty pricey so we decided to gt to Circus McGurkus and get the spaghetti that had looked pretty good.  They were inundated with Brazilian tour groups.  Tried Mythos, people waiting everywhere.  Ended up at Confiscos which wasn't too bad, except I got a text that an old friend had passed away.


----------



## Cielei

It's been a while. and I am so not caught up, but I wanted to drop in and say hello. Hope everyone is having a good holiday season and staying warm.


----------



## macraven

Hey there !

I just love when all the homies come back here around Christmas time



Still freezing your butt off up north?
I wished UO and left that area for Georgia 
I do not miss snow just in case you were wondering ....


Your boys must be bigger now
Think they would be 13 and 14 by now

Hope you and your family has a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we start this day with an almost sunny start, and 20 degrees.  Just cold and so ready for some warm weather.  Awww, little one does not fall far from the tree.  She was cold last night, and jumped in the car to do some errands with me.  She set the car's heater to 85 degrees.  I said, that's what we'd be enjoying shortly.  She said she could get used to that.  Countdown is now one.  One more day, well, actually 2, as we don't arrive until after midnight.  But, since we leave tomorrow, it's one day!  Yippee! 

So sad to hear of friend's passing Squirlz.  Glad to hear you still found a place to eat even with the crowds.  I have never ate there, but maybe.  My kids have now said they want to go to Universal, and we're offsite.  At least parking will be free.  I'm going to make them get up really early.   After seeing the crowds in CityWalk one Christmas Day evening, I am preparing to be squished and waiting.  We'll take advantage of single rider where we can.  















Enjoy your Tuesday homies.  Get that coffee out, it's going to be a cool day.  Lucky if we get out of the 20's.  Hot tea, here I come.


----------



## macraven

I'm still stunned that you would do UO Christmas week and be off site 



Take pics of those crowds for me
You never know if I would try to brave that week someday 

I'm sure you are packed and ready to leave!
Wishing warm sunny weather for you in Orlando !

Enjoy the vacation !


----------



## Mom3girls

Lynne G  we just came back last night after midnight to this cold. Wanted to cry when we stepped out of the airport. Those 85 degree days are gone for us, sooo jealous your trip is about to begin   It always goes sooo fast!! Good luck with the crowds. We could def tell Mon the crowds were picking up


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Mac.  I am a glutton for punishment.  Well, just looked up the unlimited express pass for 3, for one day, it's still cheaper than one day at the cheapest hotel.  I guess i will play it by ear.  If the kids want express pass, I might just splurge for 1 day of it.   I will definitely post pictures.  (may have to get little one show me how to do it from my phone.)  Getting ready.


----------



## Mom3girls

Lynne G said:


> Yeah Mac.  I am a glutton for punishment.  Well, just looked up the unlimited express pass for 3, for one day, it's still cheaper than one day at the cheapest hotel.  I guess i will play it by ear.  If the kids want express pass, I might just splurge for 1 day of it.   I will definitely post pictures.  (may have to get little one show me how to do it from my phone.)  Getting ready.


 If you do decide to get express passes do not stand in the guest services line right outside the gate!!  There are people set up as you go inside the park at little booths near the map stations where you can buy them. Never saw anyone in those lines and the lines out front were horrible so I can only imagine


----------



## macraven

Fastest way would to order online and do kiosk pick up


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah Mac.  I am a glutton for punishment.  Well, just looked up the unlimited express pass for 3, for one day, it's still cheaper than one day at the cheapest hotel.  I guess i will play it by ear.  If the kids want express pass, I might just splurge for 1 day of it.   I will definitely post pictures.  (may have to get little one show me how to do it from my phone.)  Getting ready.



Lynne, in case I miss you have a wonderful trip........and would love to see some of your pictures.......

Hi cielei.......nice to see you again........don't be a stranger........

Busy couple of days ahead before we head to Scotland........


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> We almost went to Antojitos last Monday.  Looked at the menu and it seemed pretty pricey so we decided to gt to Circus McGurkus and get the spaghetti that had looked pretty good.  They were inundated with Brazilian tour groups.  Tried Mythos, people waiting everywhere.  Ended up at Confiscos which wasn't too bad, except I got a text that an old friend had passed away.



Sorry to hear about your friend squirlz 

Antonitos has never appealed to us, not a fan of the menu........we always enjoy Confisco's


----------



## Mom3girls

Might have a good reason to go back to FL soon. My daughter applied to FSU and was accepted while we were away She got her ACT score back today and it may qualify her for a full out of state tuition waiver Will have to send that score over today and if that's the case a visit to the school will be in order


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Kholby your day out sounded fabulous. ICE at GP is something my nephew and his girlfriend are doing this week again sometime........she's like me and despises the cold, so never looks forward to it.......lol.........keep trying with the butterbeer.........Did you enjoy Antojitos? Hear very mixed reviews on that place..........
> .



Yes- we enjoyed it!  



Mom3girls said:


> Might have a good reason to go back to FL soon. My daughter applied to FSU and was accepted while we were away She got her ACT score back today and it may qualify her for a full out of state tuition waiver Will have to send that score over today and if that's the case a visit to the school will be in order



 Good luck!  Do you mind me asking what types of scores are needed for that?  My eldest is only a 9th grader, though he took the ACT last year for the first time and did well considering his age.  Since we may lose our FL residency status during a possibly China stay, I should probably start looking into this. (He can't take the ACT in China so I should probably figure out soon about prepping for it.  He'll take the ACT this year too but I haven't pushed studying for it yet).


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Mom3.  Congratulations.  
We have one in college, and one that will be in 2 more years.  Saving money is always good.  Yep, told younger one, Hawaii sounds good.  Actually, she may stay in our state, as cheaper, as her older sibling has done.  We'll see.  Hoping for scholarships or whatever to help with the costs.


----------



## keishashadow

Not a happy camper to come down with gosh awful cold.  Throwing off my schedule lol.   First day out of the house since Saturday.   Cannot wait to go stand in line @ bank, post office, two stores for returns and the hoagie shop lol



Mom3girls said:


> View attachment 210770 Hello all, here at RPR now   We left Atlantic City Nj airport 6am Fri and temp was  16 and bitter wind on top of that  The FL weather is Beautiful and I'm starting to worry about coming back to the cold Mon at midnight.  We are heading to MK for the MVMCP tonight. Having lunch at Wilderness Lodge so we can check out their decorations and stop at Poly and Grand Floridian to see theirs on our way over to MK.  Send some mummy dust for us bc Weather Channel still has 80% rain in the forecast  We were able to spend a few hours at the pool yesterday of course having nachos and drinks before heading back out to the parks. Found Forbidden Journey was open before schedule so that was nice and my daughter and I went to Toothsome to get milkshakes. Line was about 20 min to order then waited 25 more to get them. Best dinner ever



WL is my fav Orlando resort @ Xmas, such perfec theming and the decor just ups the ante.  Make sure to report. Back on how you liked MVMCP

Marcie sorry to be on the mark, all good now?

Lynne - driving by to wish you a wonderful trip!


----------



## tink1957

So sorry to hear about your friend Squirlz I was happy to hear from an old friend and coworker who I had lost touch with this week but sad because her son had just passed away, he was only 36.  Life is precious, hug your loved ones and say what you need to today.


Hi cieli welcome back!

Lynne, the first time we visited the darkside was offsite at the Doubletree Universal during Christmas 2007, it was blissfully uncrowded...sure do miss those days.  We went for new years in 2010-11, post HP and stayed at the Holiday Inn across from Universal...super crowded but doable...single rider line is your friend.  Have a blast and soak in the holiday vibes 

We went to Antojitos a few years ago and haven't been back, it was good but pricey.  We discovered Cowfish and it's become our go to place at CityWalk.

I'm sitting on the couch trying to get motivated for my Christmas baking frenzy.  I think I'll just do Chex mix today, don't want to start too fast and burn out baking 10 kinds of cookies.  Speaking of cookies, I just realized that I didn't answer keisha's question about monster cookies...they have a little bit of everything...chocolate chips, oatmeal, peanut butter, m & m's, etc. Yum...I need to make more.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday


----------



## pcstang

Mom3girls said:


> Might have a good reason to go back to FL soon. My daughter applied to FSU and was accepted while we were away She got her ACT score back today and it may qualify her for a full out of state tuition waiver Will have to send that score over today and if that's the case a visit to the school will be in order


Congrats to your daughter. FSU is a beautiful campus and is consistently ranked in the top 10 nationwide. I'm a huge Seminoles fan so I'm a little biased!


----------



## Mom3girls

Thanks everyone  I just wish FSU was closer to Universal so I would have an extra excuse to use these APH passes we all now have!!  She took them on a whim without studying and got a 30 out of a possible 36. She might decide to take them again if it means more merit aide. Haven't even gotten the acceptance package in the mail yet. She received an email on Friday right after we arrived in Florida...perfect timing to start off the trip


----------



## Mom3girls

I will definitely report back on our Universal stay/MVMCP road trip. Went to bed at almost 2am, slept in AND took a short nap already. Getting ready to pick up our 1 yr old black lab, Zeus, from the kennel.


----------



## tink1957

Cute pup mom and congrats to your dd!


----------



## Mom3girls

tink1957 said:


> Cute pup mom and congrats to your dd!


Thank you


----------



## Lynne G

Aww cute Zeus.  We had two yellow labs and they are still one of my favorite breeds. 

Well, Keisha needs to know what day it is:





Yep, it's Wednesday, hump day.  

and that means for me:






So, hang in there all, the week-end is slowly coming into sight.  And on the week-end, we'll be swimming with the dolphins and hanging with Shamu, right after partying with Mickey.  Oh yeah, and it's Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Marcie sorry to be on the mark, all good now?



Well, not quite.  Youngest had not one, not two, but 3 cancelled flights.  Didn't make it in on Saturday to see both the other boys.  Or Sunday.  Had to take a connector through Chicago on Monday and we managed 5 minutes and 17 seconds with my middle son in the Orlando airport as we walked from one side of security to the other.    So we didn't get the family time in the park or any time with all of us together.  But he is here finally (although the other two are gone).  Did Christmas with them on Sunday before the oldest flew out and I guess we'll do it again as much as possible with the youngest this weekend.  Just kind of a bummer because no optimism we'll ever get them all together again (at least in the near future).  But I have him until Monday, although he's by far my least-interested-in-Disney kid.  Dragged him to Epcot yesterday and trying to convince him we'll do one more park either tomorrow or Friday (we'll be at MK on Christmas Day of course and hopefully my husband will have surfaced from Amazon-chaos and can join us!).  

Hope you're doing better and at some point want to send you a review of the Oasis!  Remind me once the holiday chaos passes!


----------



## Mom3girls

Lynne G said:


> Aww cute Zeus. We had two yellow labs and they are still one of my favorite breeds.


 Thank you!!  He's my second lab. We had a choc lab named Angel that lived to be 13  Have a great trip, I miss it terribly already and it's only been maybe 36 hrs?!?!?


----------



## Mom3girls

Lynne, don't know if you might be able to help a fellow Diser, Shellee999, out or not...http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...ckey-christmas.3476594/page-150#post-56874156


----------



## Mom3girls

Marciemi so sorry your boys all couldn't be there together  With my girls getting older and  their busy school/bf schedules I know how difficult it can be to get everyone together at once. Makes the moments we are all that more special


----------



## schumigirl

Marci......glad you still have the one at home right now......always nice to see them even if it is for a short time.......

Lynne.......have a fabulous time.........



Was thinking when Cielei posted yesterday that we haven't seen a few folks for a while......StL, goND, Monykalyn, Kivara and where on earth are Sharky and KFish...........

Hope they're all ok..........

Shortest day.........it's fairly dark here already and it's only 3.30.........been in bed all day.......bit of a 24 hour bug  but feeling bit better now........always know when I feel hungry I'm on the mend.......

Will let DH do dinner tonight when he gets home........he'll be thrilled 

Can't believe it's so close to Christmas..........


----------



## keishashadow

Ah Marcie that stinks, you are handling it well.  I dread when the last chicken will leave the roost here.  Yes, I look forward to reading your oasis review...someday I'll hit it just right and book that bad boy.  We did jump on that 3 day DCL Fantasy sailing mid May when first rolled out recently.  Rehab will be done sooner than normal & they wanted to squeeze out some more $ lol. Nice itinerary we've done before, double Castaway Cay stops.  Even better the mr is gifting it to me as anniversary present woohoo!  

to 





tink1957 said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend Squirlz I was happy to hear from an old friend and coworker who I had lost touch with this week but sad because her son had just passed away, he was only 36.  Life is precious, hug your loved ones and say what you need to today.
> 
> 
> Hi cieli welcome back!
> 
> Lynne, the first time we visited the darkside was offsite at the Doubletree Universal during Christmas 2007, it was blissfully uncrowded...sure do miss those days.  We went for new years in 2010-11, post HP and stayed at the Holiday Inn across from Universal...super crowded but doable...single rider line is your friend.  Have a blast and soak in the holiday vibes
> 
> We went to Antojitos a few years ago and haven't been back, it was good but pricey.  We discovered Cowfish and it's become our go to place at CityWalk.
> 
> I'm sitting on the couch trying to get motivated for my Christmas baking frenzy.  I think I'll just do Chex mix today, don't want to start too fast and burn out baking 10 kinds of cookies.  Speaking of cookies, I just realized that I didn't answer keisha's question about monster cookies...they have a little bit of everything...chocolate chips, oatmeal, peanut butter, m & m's, etc. Yum...I need to make more.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Tuesday



Cookies sound very good.  I cheated and bought a large bag of chexmix at Sam's club.  How'd u like the doubletree?  Have read mixed reviews.  Tossing around making snickerdoodles, nobody likes but me = dangerous situation unless I freeze them right away in small portions lol.  



Mom3girls said:


> Thanks everyone  I just wish FSU was closer to Universal so I would have an extra excuse to use these APH passes we all now have!!  She took them on a whim without studying and got a 30 out of a possible 36. She might decide to take them again if it means more merit aide. Haven't even gotten the acceptance package in the mail yet. She received an email on Friday right after we arrived in Florida...perfect timing to start off the trip



Find myself thinking of splash mt and possums for some strange reason lol   Always made me wonder how many other Easter eggs in the various attractions I've missed.  An exciting time for your daughter.



Lynne G said:


> ...
> 
> So, hang in there all, the week-end is slowly coming into sight.  And on the week-end, we'll be swimming with the dolphins and hanging with Shamu, right after partying with Mickey.  Oh yeah, and it's Christmas.


I am lovin how you casually toss out the Weekend plans. Hope the weather cooperates nicely...leave a light on for me.


----------



## buckeev

Mom3girls said:


> Marciemi so sorry your boys all couldn't be there together  With my girls getting older and  their busy school/bf schedules I know how difficult it can be to get everyone together at once. Makes the moments we are all that more special


We are currently here at MK....and will be also at the Last MVMCP tomorrow night. My connection has been "hit-or-miss"... (mostly miss!). If someone would send a PM to Shelle and have her email me to confirm what we can best do, that'd be awesome. My phone locks up when I try to PM....Mac also has my cell #.

Robert
Email buckeev (at sign) aol (dot) com


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend squirlz


Thanks.  He was a very cool British guy that I spent lots of time and shared many a pint with.  He was a fixture at the Microbrewery I used to work with.  He had so many stories.  Friends have created a Facebook page for him if you'd like to check it out.

https://www.facebook.com/Remembering-Ron-Brown-339083369809288/


----------



## macraven

Sorry you lost a dear friend
Read the link and he was right 
Real men do wear pink 

Had a busy week
Of course not as productive as I wished it could have been 

Lynne, safe travels for your trip
I know you will enjoy being outbid winter cold when you are in Orlando 

Are you all ready for Christmas ?


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> We are currently here at MK....and will be also at the Last MVMCP tomorrow night. My connection has been "hit-or-miss"... (mostly miss!). If someone would send a PM to Shelle and have her email me to confirm what we can best do, that'd be awesome. My phone locks up when I try to PM....Mac also has my cell #.
> 
> Robert
> Email buckeev (at sign) aol (dot) com



Who is shelle?

How can I help?


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> Thanks.  He was a very cool British guy that I spent lots of time and shared many a pint with.  He was a fixture at the Microbrewery I used to work with.  He had so many stories.  Friends have created a Facebook page for him if you'd like to check it out.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Remembering-Ron-Brown-339083369809288/



What a lovely read. 

Yes, real men do wear pink! He sounded a real nice guy and quite the character squirlz. Always the good ones that seem to go first. Again, I'm so sorry, it's awful losing a friend. 

Keisha I love snickerdoodles too........hadn't ever heard of them till I saw them mentioned on an episode of two and a half men.........Michael Clarke Duncan's character made them.......very funny episode...... But very nice and simple.......



We are freezing today.......went out with DS to get last minute things for taking up to Scotland........but, shops were just too busy and I hate crowds like that. Got a few things and left. Will venture again before we leave tomorrow......I forgot something for one of my brothers..........

Planning a quiet few days in Scotland. Booked into a lovely little hotel and got 2 rooms so we don't need to share...........Friday night is meeting up with friends. Christmas Eve daytime will be visiting with mum and mooching around a bit seeing a couple of relatives then Christmas Eve is meal out with mum and couple of family members then Christmas Day is breakfast in the hotel, over to mum's then head to one of my sisters for the rest of the day. Nice and relaxing not hosting anything this year...........

Hope everyone's good.......


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Who is shelle?
> 
> How can I help?


Hey Mac....Shellee999 posted on the Mickey' s Christmas Party thread and keisha...i think...cc'd it here.
Gage and I are at MK again today and doing the party tonight...hopefully we'll get her the Scrooge McDuck...(MacDuck?)...autograph she needs.


----------



## macraven

Now I remember reading that of her request !


----------



## macraven

I posted on that thread to shellee999
And gave your screen name

Also said she can pm me 

If she can't reach youse


You are a doll buckeev
Saving someone's day again!


----------



## keishashadow

I'm slower than usual today, not following along but sounds like mac deciphered...

She's a Mod, they must be be invested with super powers when it comes to thread interpretations!

Safe trip Carole, have fun!

My family is dropping like flies, both a bad cold (courtesy of me) and now a messy stomach virus running thru 3 different households.  They can keep the tummy troubles, eek. Watching GD later today while her 'rents wrap her presents.  Wonder how long I can hold my breath?

Everybody ready for Xmas?  Surprised yesterday that it was rather dead in the stores -  hooray. Had hoped to finish up including grocery run but Ran out of steam. My stitches had to come out early as dr's office closed till the new year.  It wasn't quite time.  Literally, holding myself together with tape/nee surgistrips/butterfly bandages. There must be an art to applying them properly that I haven't mastered.talk about all thumbs.  

Got me hair colored & vigorously chopped off...I'm told it's a lob. Took off the blunt bottom so not as heavy and now ever-so slightly angled longer in front.  It's the first 'big girl' haircut I think I've ever had lol. Just so sick of long hair taking forever to dry.  Jury is out with the mr  .  Ever get your hair cut and you walk in the house and they look like this, then try to regroup saying it looks 'great' LMAO.


----------



## Lynne G

We also partied with Mickey last night.  It was a great calm, not cold night.  Hehe, popcorn Santa Mickey was used to hold the cookies we did not eat.  Nice he is on a lanyard.  He will join our popcorn vampire Mickey.  Went and picked up older one's order from an Amazon locker near here.  Easy.  Then had breakfast and are now ready to wake the kids in about a half hour.  Need to be out of the room in a timely manner by end of checkout time.  We will hit the Poly pool before we head to Shamu.  Started off the vacation with an almost 4 hour flight delay.  An arrival of 3:40am we did.  I don't rember taking off and woke up right as landing.  Time we got out of the airport was after  4am.  Then made the kids eat with Gina Gina and her DH at the PBR restaurant at 10am.  Not too bad to park at CityWalk, then caught the boat.  Nice spread and we were full.  Then room had a dead reader that was not resolved until the wee hours.  Needless to say, we were not in the best party mode, but we still had fun.  Next, lazy day that I had planned, and now that it is here, I am a smart mama.  Teens do run out of steam sometimes.  Rookies! 

Will post a picture or two. DS got a great shot of the castle, so I will ask him for it.  Hope fully he clouded it, but I did not see it in there yet.

Oh yeah, and it is FRIDAY,  and the need for a funny:


----------



## Lynne G

See cat picture for ya Mac.


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> See cat picture for ya Mac.


Ok...We got that Scrooge Dude's Sig! 
Hafta mail it when I find something to secure it in!
Doing Chef Mickey' s tonight after another INCREDIBLE LeCellier lunch today! I'm gonna SOOOO regret our food binge of the past week!....1 more night with the mouse...and then back over to RPR/HRH for a split stay.... (that's what happens when you change your reservations at the last minute! )


----------



## keishashadow

Get down, get down tonight
May your Christmas be merry & bright


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Get down, get down tonight
> May your Christmas be merry & bright




Needs a repeat

Minionions and disco balls rule......


Blessed Christmas to all


----------



## schumigirl

Finally got a connection......not easy out in the middle of nowhere........

Hotel is beautiful and glad we chose it......

But, would like to wish everyone a very blessed and Happy Christmas.........hope you all have a wonderful time....


----------



## macraven

I'm at Walmart buying groceries
Not a bit crowded here and all check out lines have staff and no customers in them


Such a difference from Christmas shopping where I came from up North
Unbelievable!

Peeps walking around in the store with shorts and tees
"What's wrong with that picture "?

Hope Lynne is having fun on her vacation


----------



## tink1957

Having a lazy day at home with football this afternoon and steak dinner tonight, loving the holiday weekend in the 70's.

Happy Christmas eve homies!


----------



## Robo56

Sitting back with feet propped up. All the gifts are wrapped all the food prepared. All the family should be here in about two hours.

Keisha hope you and the family are feeling better. Get well soon. Love the minions Christmas rock show.

Tink enjoy your day of rest and football. You and Trey have a Merry Christmas.

Lynne you and your family enjoy your vacation in the sun 

Schumi hope you are feeling better. Enjoy your time in Scotland with your family.

Mac thank you for the great job of being the greatest Mod here on the Dis.

To all the Sans family from my house to yours may you and your family have a very Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year. God Bless you all.


----------



## macraven

It's morning time and hope all homies are enjoying Christmas Day !


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Merry Christmas to all! Hope everyone is enjoying time with family and friends.


----------



## kohlby

HAppy Holidays y'all!  



Question - I'm thinking of going to the park on the 30th solo.  I've never done it solo before.  I know some of you have.  Is anything special that you usually like to do on your solo visits?


----------



## macraven

I go solo all the time

You can do whatever you want at any time

Once you do it a few times, you'll enjoy it

 You can do repeat rides with no one saying oh no, not again
You can do the surveys and get money and food as you will have the time to

Most I was paid for the tv show test was $40.... Which was spent on sweets and butterbeer


72 now 
Thought it was in the 69's yesterday but after I watched the 11 clock news last night, found out it really was 70 yesterday also

You know the bottom will drop out in January
But last NYE it was 79 here.....


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> I go solo all the time
> 
> You can do whatever you want at any time
> 
> Once you do it a few times, you'll enjoy it
> 
> You can do repeat rides with no one saying oh no, not again
> You can do the surveys and get money and food as you will have the time to
> 
> Most I was paid for the tv show test was $40.... Which was spent on sweets and butterbeer..



I'm guessing  I'm not allowed to do the surveys.  They did try to get me to do it last time I was in the park and it would have paid $25.  They even tried to get hubby to do one that was $15.  We told him we didn't think we could do it since my husband works there but he brushed it off - I think he was desperate for women in my age group to do it so he was going to ignore that detail.  We didn't want to risk it nor spend the time reading the fine print so we didn't do it.  However, since it's just me and I don't work there, I'll ask to see the fine print if they're approach me again.


----------



## tlinus

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES.....those who are new will not remember me, life has taken over and I am not able to be here as often as before. I am not even going to lie and say that I am going to attempt to try to catch up, because something will happen and I will fail miserably...lol

Hope you are all having a wonderful Holiday and in a whirlwind, on a whim, we find ourselves headed to our favorite place at the end of Januaury!!! So excited to be back. I feel like a newbie!!! Going to step awy this trip from our usual Hard Rock Club and try the CB for the two nights. Also looking at an annual pass or two as we PLANNED 10/2017. Talk to me about the annual pass. Do I get 1 or 4? What is the ticket discount available on park tickets and the "usual", if any HHN discount. My brain is in super planning mode now so I am sorry since so much has changed down there in just 3 short years


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> I go solo all the time
> 
> *You can do whatever you want at any time*
> 
> Once you do it a few times, you'll enjoy it
> 
> You can do repeat rides with no one saying oh no, not again
> You can do the surveys and get money and food as you will have the time to
> 
> Most I was paid for the tv show test was $40.... Which was spent on sweets and butterbeer
> 
> 
> 72 now
> Thought it was in the 69's yesterday but after I watched the 11 clock news last night, found out it really was 70 yesterday also
> 
> You know the bottom will drop out in January
> But last NYE it was 79 here.....



like Ice Cream for breakfast?!?!?!


----------



## macraven

ice cream before 7 am is acceptable



Glad you found the bread crumb trail I left for youse to get yourself back here


What has it been.... About 8 years now?

Thrilled you came home for the holidays!! 

Now you need to stick around for awhile

I'll be back later to answer your question


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> ice cream before 7 am is acceptable
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found the bread crumb trail I left for youse to get yourself back here
> 
> 
> What has it been.... About 8 years now?
> 
> Thrilled you came home for the holidays!!
> 
> Now you need to stick around for awhile
> 
> I'll be back later to answer your question




Well thanks mac!! And it feels that long, but I have slid in and out the past few years....have to check in with my peeps once in awhile!!


----------



## macraven

Looking back, you are correct !


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES.....those who are new will not remember me, life has taken over and I am not able to be here as often as before. I am not even going to lie and say that I am going to attempt to try to catch up, because something will happen and I will fail miserably...lol
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful Holiday and in a whirlwind, on a whim, we find ourselves headed to our favorite place at the end of Januaury!!! So excited to be back. I feel like a newbie!!! Going to step awy this trip from our usual Hard Rock Club and try the CB for the two nights. Also looking at an annual pass or two as we PLANNED 10/2017. Talk to me about the annual pass. Do I get 1 or 4? What is the ticket discount available on park tickets and the "usual", if any HHN discount. My brain is in super planning mode now so I am sorry since so much has changed down there in just 3 short years



I never chance it for the crowds and stay at the deluxe 

Harry Potter gala I think ends during the last week of January 
I would have to look at the uo website to see the event dates

Some peeps extend their trips for after the gala is over to enjoy the parks

Normal crowds are not there the first week of feb and last few days of Jan 

Since I have the preferred AP and stay rpr, have not had to deal with crowd concerns but will try to figure it out to guide you 

The AP holder can buy tickets with a discount at the gate 

Since the AP system has changed and added more versions, peeps have to read up on each one to see which one is more advantages for them

 For me I'm going for a week this winter and again in October for two weeks
Preferred gives me 10% discounts off food and merch
I never fail to show my AP card

Premiere AP allows a higher discount but the buy in cost is not worth it to me

If you will be doing both of the parks for 4 days, could be cheaper to buy an AP Instead of tickets


----------



## kohlby

If you're doing two trips, chances are that annual passes will be the cheapest way to do it.

As for staying without express, we found it not an issue when crowds were moderate.  They were moderate when we did a couple days this past Oct and we were off-site.  They were also moderate when we went this past mid-April and I was very glad we had the early hour as we stayed at CAbana Bay that trip.  THe Harry Potter areas became very hard to walk around in and enjoy, even though ride waits weren't crazy long.  It was nice to go early and get to enjoy those areas without All the people.

We had four power passes and one preferred for our family last year.  That way, we could use the free parking and food/merchandise discount in the preferred for all of us.  And since we had two trips planned, annual passes made sense.  At that time, we lived out of state and the power pass was supposed to be blocked out all summer.  That changed, but we knew we couldn't go during the summer anyway as living 8 hours away to us meant going when the weather/crowds were worth it.  Seasonal now has similar block out dates to what power used to have - summer, Christmas break, spring break.  BUT I think seasonal also blocks the Mardi Gras concerts.  If we still lived out of state, I'd do one preferred and four seasonal for our family.  (We now live locally and the kids have power passes as two don't do well in high crowds and eldest is old enough to babysit when hubby and I go without them.  My husband now works at Universal so he and I are covered).


----------



## kohlby

tlinus said:


> like Ice Cream for breakfast?!?!?!


Ice cream for breakfast implies waking up and getting to the park early enough for breakfast.  That is very much not happening.  Now that I'm local, sleep wins out over getting there for opening.  My very own ice cream that I don't have to share sounds amazing though.


----------



## macraven

In my case, waking up could be 10:00 am ........

and ice cream at 11:00 is always good as my first meal of the day!


----------



## marciemi

tlinus said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES.....those who are new will not remember me, life has taken over and I am not able to be here as often as before. I am not even going to lie and say that I am going to attempt to try to catch up, because something will happen and I will fail miserably...lol
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful Holiday and in a whirlwind, on a whim, we find ourselves headed to our favorite place at the end of Januaury!!! So excited to be back. I feel like a newbie!!! Going to step awy this trip from our usual Hard Rock Club and try the CB for the two nights. Also looking at an annual pass or two as we PLANNED 10/2017. Talk to me about the annual pass. Do I get 1 or 4? What is the ticket discount available on park tickets and the "usual", if any HHN discount. My brain is in super planning mode now so I am sorry since so much has changed down there in just 3 short years



I 'member you!   Let me know if you'd like to meet up at all - I'd love to meet you in person and could just hop over for a QS meal with you or to hit a ride!


----------



## Lynne G

Hello all.  Trying to get up some lazy teens.  They still did not understand early birds, apparently.

Think SW is on tap today.  Closed down BGT last night.  Long drive back, but we had fun.  Park with more good roller coasters.  Kids want to do Aquadica again, so that may be afternoon break time.  It does get hot in the afternoon, so I am lovin this weather.

Kolby, solo is great.  We may be around CityWalk that night, the 30th.  So if you want to say hi, let me know.  Mac has my phone number, so call me if you would like to.  I do not check here as often when I am chilling down here.  Want to do the mini golf and eat that day.   We saw a movie at CityWalk, Sing, the other night.  Had to park at the cat in the hat garage.  Ugh, long walk.  But the was not the longest wait.  3 hours to have mediocre food, and not very good service at Toothsome.  Even my my kids, who are great restaurant customers, said no more visits for us.  Only highlight, Miss Penelope stopped by, and she was lovely.  Kids did say the also enjoyed the steam punk style.


But I had to swing by, since it is Wednesday, and Keisha needs to see:

 

Have an awesome day.  Gotta go, seems the alarm did not work, nor my banging around.


----------



## Lynne G

And yes, ice cream is definitely a good idea for breakfast.  Getting a cup of lovely ice cream from Miss F, and sitting on the steps people watching after riding in the bank vaults with Harry several times during early entry,  it is a most excellent way to start the day in the parks.  Know from experience.

Oh, and hi Tlinus! Hope all is well.  January sounds like a great time to visit.  We may be back in the summer.  Kids are very interested in that Volcano.


----------



## macraven

Glad Lynne dropped in with Keisha's camel


And it tips me off that it is Wednesday


----------



## macraven

Just noticed it was after 8:30 when you posted of trying to get the kids up


Hope you are all at the parks now


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, made it in with the crowds around 1/2 hour after opening.  Had a great day and great weather.  Crowds were manageable and we had some good and some eh, won't eat there again, food.  Had to get back early, fly boys game on.

Night all.


----------



## macraven

That's a gorgeous pic !!!



Hope you get an early start in the morning for the parks


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Hello all.  Trying to get up some lazy teens.  They still did not understand early birds, apparently.
> 
> Think SW is on tap today.  Closed down BGT last night.  Long drive back, but we had fun.  Park with more good roller coasters.  Kids want to do Aquadica again, so that may be afternoon break time.  It does get hot in the afternoon, so I am lovin this weather.
> 
> Kolby, solo is great.  We may be around CityWalk that night, the 30th.  So if you want to say hi, let me know.  Mac has my phone number, so call me if you would like to.  I do not check here as often when I am chilling down here.  Want to do the mini golf and eat that day.   We saw a movie at CityWalk, Sing, the other night.  Had to park at the cat in the hat garage.  Ugh, long walk.  But the was not the longest wait.  3 hours to have mediocre food, and not very good service at Toothsome.  Even my my kids, who are great restaurant customers, said no more visits for us.  Only highlight, Miss Penelope stopped by, and she was lovely.  Kids did say the also enjoyed the steam punk style.
> 
> 
> But I had to swing by, since it is Wednesday, and Keisha needs to see:
> 
> View attachment 211877
> 
> Have an awesome day.  Gotta go, seems the alarm did not work, nor my banging around.


I won't have a cell phone on me.  HUsband and I are just meeting up at Margaritaville for dinner and then heading home.  Kids will have been at home for a while at that point so we don't want to stay out too late. 

How are the crowds at SW compared to what you would call universal crowds?  We are thinking about going early next week but two of my kids don't do well with crowds.  They can handle moderate level at Universal but that's about it.  So, we may end up with a short day.


----------



## tinydancer09

I have a lot of catching up to do....


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES.....those who are new will not remember me, life has taken over and I am not able to be here as often as before. I am not even going to lie and say that I am going to attempt to try to catch up, because something will happen and I will fail miserably...lol
> 
> Hope you are all having a wonderful Holiday and in a whirlwind, on a whim, we find ourselves headed to our favorite place at the end of Januaury!!! So excited to be back. I feel like a newbie!!! Going to step awy this trip from our usual Hard Rock Club and try the CB for the two nights. Also looking at an annual pass or two as we PLANNED 10/2017. Talk to me about the annual pass. Do I get 1 or 4? What is the ticket discount available on park tickets and the "usual", if any HHN discount. My brain is in super planning mode now so I am sorry since so much has changed down there in just 3 short years



I know you.......... it's so nice to see you post again......last saw you on my trip report I think ..........so you have a trip plannned in January.......excellent! Please don't be a stranger.......we miss you!!

Lovely picture Lynne..........



Busy few days.......Christmas was lovely with family, but we had the most awful storms up there and had to stay another day........out in the wilds of nowhere, was convinced the roof was coming off, but being such an old castle it was fine........thankfully the hotel were brilliant, they know us as we stay a lot as it's one of our favourite hotels in Scotland. Roads were impassable and winds were truly awful......but made it home a day late........

Had an all day party yesterday for all the friends that usually come Boxing Day...........starts around 2pm and finishes whenever.........think we made it to bed around midnight which is early for that crowd......people come and go most of the day..........

Today is tidying and laundry and preparing for New Years........quiet one this year I think........

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well Kohlby, that is okay.  Enjoy your dinner, Margaritaville is one of those restaurants we seem to always end up at.  We like their food and have had some good service there too.  I would say the crowds were not too bad.  We also find places to chill to recharge.  By lunchtime, they got more busy, and by 4 or so, busy because that is when all the Christmas stuff started.  Since that will end on Saturday, I bet the crowds will trim off the next couple of days after New Years's day.Try to get there early, and to the shows as soon as they open the doors.  There are places to sit and I definitely found more quiet places.  Back behind Mango Joes is nice and open, and that it where I took the picture with my phone.  There is also a garden with a short path, but there is a fake green area, that is quiet and I rarely saw more than a few relaxing there. Quiet places in the Shark place.  And since Happy Harbor is for the toddler crew, that seemed to be not a very popular place, especially around afternoon nap time. I think you will be fine.  I hope the family likes the park.

Schumi, sounds like you had a lovely holiday, even with the terrible weather.

Hey, TinyD is alive.  Yo!  How ya doing?  Happy New Year!

Have a great Thursday all!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> I have a lot of catching up to do....




Some SOS's have been posted here over the weeks looking for you ....

Even sent the carrier pidgen to seek you

Happy you are coming back home!


----------



## macraven

And another delight now that our schumi is back home with us!

Let's get this party rolling......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And another delight now that our schumi is back home with us!
> 
> Let's get this party rolling......





I'm all for a party..........

And a good job I am..........not such a quiet New Year planned as I thought.........so, just been out to stock up on staples for cocktails and snacks........will get fresh stuff on Saturday morning.......everyone always seems to end up here........but everyone chips in with food and drinks so that's always nice...........going to be 80's themed with 80's music and predominantly Wham and George Michael......... but, it's going to be fun.........

My oldest friend called me last night and we reminisced about being George Michael fans and she reminded me (I had totally forgotten) how we didn't speak for 3 weeks when we were 14 as we were arguing over who he would pick out of the 2 of us....... who knew then we didn't stand a chance anyway!!! Loved him. 

Freezing here today.......been zero all day so heating hasn't been off all day........very cosy to be home........can't believe how quickly this year has gone past. 

(Need to catch up on emails ladies.......I've been lax)

Hope everyone's good.........


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Glad to see that tinyD is back and among the living. 

And welcome back to tlinus...hope you stay awhile too.

Carole, it sounds like you have a fun party planned.  What a great way to ring in the new year.

I haven't been posting much since I came down with a bad cold on Christmas eve...still feeling kind of weak and puny but better than a few days ago.

Lynne, looks like you're having a great time in spite of the crowds.  Love the tree pic.

I received an email from loews hotels today and it jump started me to book our fall trip before the rates go up.  It wound up costing about $50 more than last year so not too bad considering.

Now I need to figure out what to fix for dinner tonight....what's everyone else having?


----------



## Lynne G

From Mikey's parade last week.  Enjoyed it and was even served cookies from a cart CMs were getting the cookies from.  Just chilling after a pizza gorging after fighting the crowds rolling full size luggage at the outlets.  Kids promised me an early wake up.  They better live up to their promise.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne - Thanks for the info.  We may come back on MLK day so we don't need to do everything.  It sounds like we will likely be fine though.

Schumi - I remembering arguing with my friends over who George Michael would pick out of us too.  And the day we learned he was gay.  Our hopes were crushed.  It was a sad day for girl growing up in the 80's.



I spent a nice afternoon with a friend from high school and her family at Showcase of Citrus. They sell wine too and advertised samples.  We went up and asked to sample the wine but the man behind the counter wanted us to try a different one of his conconctions first.  Then another.   And then another.  And then a different wine.  And another mixed drink.  And then finally one of the two wines I had wanted to try in the first place.  Then the second I wanted to try.  I was set to buy that one and told him - but he wanted us to try yet another.  That was the winner.  The samples were tiny but he filled them to the top and kept giving us different ones whether we asked for them or not.  I think he would have gladly poured us wine and mixed drink samples for hours if we had let him.  It was a lot of fun.  (We picked fruit and the kids played on the playground too, but that's what I had expected out of the trip!  I hadn't seen my friend for 25 years and she lives in Massachusetts so just visiting with her was the main priority).

It's into the crowds tomorrow at Universal.  It sounds so much crazier than I expected.  I may just go to one side of the park and stay there instead of hop like I had planned.  I'll have to do a redo of a solo day sometime when crowds won't keep me from many of the rides.  I still expect to have fun - but have drastically lowered my ride expectations.


----------



## macraven

Tink, what kind of email for the hotels?
Was it the ad type or special deal?

I booked my room about 8 days after I returned home from the October trip as rates were good
Only a $10 per night increase for 2017 compared to the 2016 room rate

Feb date was decent also 

Get your dates lined up and book!

Hope you are feeling better and no longer sick


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Tink, what kind of email for the hotels?
> Was it the ad type or special deal?
> 
> I booked my room about 8 days after I returned home from the October trip as rates were good
> Only a $10 per night increase for 2017 compared to the 2016 room rate
> 
> Feb date was decent also
> 
> Get your dates lined up and book!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better and no longer sick


It was just an ad type, nothing special.  It just reminded me that I needed to get my ducks in a row.  I may change my dates by a day since we might not do the motherland....I'm still undecided. 

The rate was only $7 per night higher at CB than 2016 prices so not bad at all.
 I had to book earlier than we usually go before Trey's AP expires so we will be there for opening night of HHN if all goes as planned.  

I do feel better but am still coughing like crazy so I'm about to swig down some Nyquil and try to get some rest before my 6 am wakeup.

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you feel better soon Vicki........sucks feeling poorly this time of year........and trying to sleep whilst coughing is a nightmare........


Another sunny day and not as cold as yesterday...............bacon, Brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch......and going out for an Indian meal tonight with some friends.......

Happy Friday.........hard to keep track of days when they're both off and at home........both of them back to work Tuesday though........


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Some SOS's have been posted here over the weeks looking for you ....
> 
> Even sent the carrier pidgen to seek you
> 
> Happy you are coming back home!


That's what that pidgen was doing?! We uh.... well... well hes no longer with us 
Should haves sent an owl! You guys know you're more than welcome to text me when I go missing! 

Since the meet ups Ive been to universal again for BFF(Jami's) birthday. Thanksgiving happened, kind of, then went to Disney for a week with the dance girls. Our girls danced down main street beautifully!!! Then Christmas chaos started. A lot has been going on with the family and the business. All kind of tough stuff. All will be okay with time. Just been a rather annoying month or so. I also started seeing someone right before Thanksgiving and that's been taking up a lot of my extra time. I've been away from the computer a lot because the business has been so slow. Staying out of the office while I can because soon I'll be stuck here non-stop for 12-16 hour days. 


I hope you guys are well!!! I've thought about you guys a ton just keep missing getting online. 


Oh, and I did the math. Since September 17 I have been in a theme park 20 days. So between September 17 and December 4th I think it was. Needless to say mom thinks I am done with vacations for a while........  my wallet might agree for a couple months 

In other news it's Harry Potter weekend!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## macraven

So the way I read it ....
Some dude has taken up your sans thread time.......


Great
He must be worth it!!

Maybe he is the one ...❤


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Holidays all!  Quick fly by-this time of year is crazy busy, college kid is home-along with her best friend who is going to school in Florida (her mom sold the house here and she is moving to Florida this week) and is staying with us for the next week or so. We love her so it is actually fun to have her here. Girls got all A's this semester, my son had a couple B's so good grades all around.

Been decent weather, some cold days but not bad. Cold again next week and one of my hens decided to molt. She looks awful-people sent me pictures of chicken sweaters as a joke but but I am tempted to try one with her.

For past 2 years we have gone out with big group of friends to dinner, then one of the New Year eve shows (band, midnight champagne and buffet) and stayed at the hotel show is at. Doing it again this year but different venue. Got the toes done tonight, pondering on getting the fingers done tomorrow vs just doing it myself.

Middle kid sick all week with this croupy cold going around-she had it a couple weeks ago, got better (not completely well) and back with a vengeance past couple days again. She has skipped swim practice all week as she is so congested that coordinating breathing with swimming wouldn't go well LOL

Hope all are great!


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Schumi - I remembering arguing with my friends over who George Michael would pick out of us too.  And the day we learned he was gay.  Our hopes were crushed.  It was a sad day for girl growing up in the 80's.



Indeed it was a sad day! I was a bit older when it came out he was gay, although watching some of the videos it's amazing we didn't know! Although I do think we were a bit naive back then.....not as worldly the way teens of today are.......(sounds as if I'm 185 lol) 



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Holidays all!  Quick fly by-this time of year is crazy busy, college kid is home-along with her best friend who is going to school in Florida (her mom sold the house here and she is moving to Florida this week) and is staying with us for the next week or so. We love her so it is actually fun to have her here. Girls got all A's this semester, my son had a couple B's so good grades all around.
> 
> Been decent weather, some cold days but not bad. Cold again next week and one of my hens decided to molt. She looks awful-people sent me pictures of chicken sweaters as a joke but but I am tempted to try one with her.
> 
> For past 2 years we have gone out with big group of friends to dinner, then one of the New Year eve shows (band, midnight champagne and buffet) and stayed at the hotel show is at. Doing it again this year but different venue. Got the toes done tonight, pondering on getting the fingers done tomorrow vs just doing it myself.
> 
> Middle kid sick all week with this croupy cold going around-she had it a couple weeks ago, got better (not completely well) and back with a vengeance past couple days again. She has skipped swim practice all week as she is so congested that coordinating breathing with swimming wouldn't go well LOL
> 
> Hope all are great!



Nice to see you Monyk..........glad to see things going well and linda like the kids are doing great! Always good to hear........hope middle kiddy feels better soon too.......not nice! 


Breezy day today.........all organised for tonight.........have my Wham inspired outifit.........."choose life" top with multi coloured fingerless gloves........I will look a picture!!! And no, there will be no photos........lol

Told them all it's not going to be an all nighter.......think they're all quite relieved......not exactly party animals our group.........

Hope everyone has a good one...........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it is the day we will be watching the fireworks during the drive home from getting off a plane. 

That meant yesterday, our afternoon looked like this:



Then the evening started like this:




It was a shocking 50 degree and windy start and end to the day.  But a pleasant 60 degree afternoon.  It has been in the 80's since we got here.  Will be in the 70's today, then back to the 80's for the day we will wake up at home.  Oh well, we're were blessed with some great weather during our trip.  Only a very brief rain shower while in Aquadica, and the cooler day yesterday.  Today, we will have a date with Harry though, kids want to have lunch with Jimmy and spend some time golfing before that depressing fake monorail ride late into the evening.

Hope Tink is getting better though.  Rough when the holidays are spent not feeling well. 

Have a great Saturday all.

New Year's Eve.  Where did the time go?  Schumi, your party sounds fabulous.  Fingered gloves and all.  Am not a huge George fan, but certainly know his music.  Sad to here another iconic musician passed away this year.


----------



## macraven

I'm so behind catching up with everyone here

Been tied up with life 


But a new year is coming and making my ny resolutions today
Maybe I should post it here as I might loose it on my desk

Hope all the homies have had a good year and a better one for 2017

Off to the grocery store so we don't have to eat cereal or scrambled eggs for dinner

Lol


----------



## kohlby

Holy crowds Batman.  Yesterday's crowds were beyond horrid.  I made the best of it but was still shocked.  Single rider lines couldnt even save the day as it went on.  i did enjoy dinner at Margaritaville - especially the margarita flight.  Our food was actually very good too.  I ordered the soft tacos with chicken and hubby ordered cheeseburger in paradise with the turkey burger and then we shared.


----------



## macraven

*To 2017 ....*


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY NEW YEAR...........

Where did last year go? Went past so quickly...........

Party went well last night.........should have stuck to champagne though.......but, had some cocktails too......not a great mix......but didn't have too many cocktails so no headache this morning. And everyone left at a reasonable time........

Freezing today though.......after a mild week it hits hard. Glad we're having a day in today.........New Years Dinner and a few glasses of bubbly will be just lovely. 

Hope you all have a great day............and a wonderful 2017


----------



## macraven

Looks like it is just you and me here today schumi......



Maybe the other homies are still sleeping

Your party sounded super!

Now you have another year to plan for 2018!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Looks like it is just you and me here today schumi......
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the other homies are still sleeping
> 
> Your party sounded super!
> 
> Now you have another year to plan for 2018!



We can talk enough for everyone........lol........

Was a lot of fun........think it'll be an early night tonight though........did snooze for an hour today.......but, I have a good excuse.......house was all toasty and warm, pitch black and hailstones outside, so we turned tv down and both drifted off for a sleep.........Kyle popped in mid afternoon and laughed when he saw us.......

Dinner was nice.......no real room for dessert so just had some caramel chew chew ice cream.......loved the sparkly we had though, always good........another bottle to open tonight.........just the two of us tonight and new episode of Sherlock.......looking forward to that!! Hope I'm not disappointed........

Meant to ask Janet and Vicki......what did they think of Christmas Day Dr Who? DH thought it was dreadful........and he is a huge fan of the show, but was so disappointed! So, hoping Sherlock is better........


----------



## macraven

I'm fully awake now...

Slept in the morning hours and posted here then back asleep for some hours 

I swear I can post here half way awake at times


Made chocolate chip cookies last night and one tin was empty before midnight

Good thing I made 3 tins of them

Slow day here and still watching the twilight zone marathon

Some of the episodes I remember and some it rings a bell



Glad your party was a big hit
You have all day to recover before the men folks go back to work Tuesday


Notice I called Kyle "menfolk"


----------



## tink1957

Happy New year to all 

Had a nice day visiting with family for lunch and now enjoying watching the Falcons whip the Saints.

Carole, I was kind of disappointed with the Dr Who Christmas special too...still not feeling Capaldi although he is growing on me a bit.

Mac...when are you going in February...do you want a stow away?


----------



## macraven

Football ?
I'm back to the twilight zone marathon

Vicki I made the UO ressie two days ago and the Disney one 32 days out

Not used to planning a trip this short out

Stowaway always welcome !


Now I need to look at some maps as the farthest I have driven in Florida,since I moved to ga, has been Gainesville in sept


----------



## Lynne G

Happy New Year all!  2017 yay!

All partied out and had one of the fastest trips home.  1/2 hour early. Almost 700 mph, so exactly a 2 hour flight.  Happy end to our vacation.  Now, a holiday Monday tomorrow, so no early start for another day.  Double yay!

Mac could share those cookies, but I am stuffed from a great dinner and birthday treats, but I would be glad to sample them for breakfast.


----------



## macraven

Nice to hear from you homie

Great you have all tomorrow to rest up before you go back to work Tuesday


Even sweeter is you only have a 4 day work week this week

Pretty kitty


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm fully awake now...
> 
> Slept in the morning hours and posted here then back asleep for some hours
> 
> I swear I can post here half way awake at times
> 
> 
> Made chocolate chip cookies last night and one tin was empty before midnight
> 
> Good thing I made 3 tins of them
> 
> Slow day here and still watching the twilight zone marathon
> 
> Some of the episodes I remember and some it rings a bell
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your party was a big hit
> You have all day to recover before the men folks go back to work Tuesday
> 
> 
> Notice I called Kyle "menfolk"



 I did notice........lol........yep, recovered now as we all had a great sleep last night.........chocolate chip cookies are always the first to go in our house.......haven't watched TZ in years! 



tink1957 said:


> Happy New year to all
> 
> Had a nice day visiting with family for lunch and now enjoying watching the Falcons whip the Saints.
> 
> Carole, I was kind of disappointed with the Dr Who Christmas special too...still not feeling Capaldi although he is growing on me a bit.
> 
> Mac...when are you going in February...do you want a stow away?



Haven't spoken to anyone who is a real Dr Who fan that liked it........such a shame when they build it up and it disappoints. So many better actors could have played that part.....



Lynne G said:


> Happy New Year all!  2017 yay!
> 
> All partied out and had one of the fastest trips home.  1/2 hour early. Almost 700 mph, so exactly a 2 hour flight.  Happy end to our vacation.  Now, a holiday Monday tomorrow, so no early start for another day.  Double yay!
> 
> Mac could share those cookies, but I am stuffed from a great dinner and birthday treats, but I would be glad to sample them for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 212753



Glad you had a nice trip Lynne, and arriving early is always a bonus. We were the same in October......amazing jet stream and we landed an hour early at 5am........ideal! Enjoy your last day before going back to work.....



Spent this morning taking down all the trees and most of the decorations........everything looks so bare now.....but........this year we seem to have so much glitter everywhere! A lot! Will be dusting it up forever.......

But, back to normality now......

Sun is shining and it's a beautiful but cold day........lemon chicken tonight.........makes a change from turkey and ham!


----------



## keishashadow

Let me be the last to wish Yinz guys a Happy New Year!

I've been preoccupied.  My 3 week cold turned into pneunomia.  Ever get so sick you lose chunks of time?  Pretty much slept for days after squeezing in that TSO concert.  I'm Done w/meds but still snotty.   Mom wound up back in hospital day before NYE...nursing home has taken to ahem overstating/CYA type of move there.

Just finished booking hotels for upcoming trip, now need to buy park tix for spawn(s) and figure out exactly what we are doing in 2 ports of call.  Leave this Thursday, let's just say I'm wingin it @ this point & trying to squeeze in way too much to make everybody a happy camper. 

Do know I'll be watching my Steelers next Sunday, either on ship or the 'net...priorities lol.  Just as well, DirectTv fighting with all our local channels here.  Stations are Slowly popping back on rotation but ABC is still MIA

youngest DS hit St Louis yesterday, good luck to him that the 60 degree temps allow the Winter Classic to commence, eek.

Lynne - enjoyed the pics!  Looks like we'll be getting those 60 degree days too pre cruise.  Really nice there now!  Probably should toss some long pants in the bag, always forget how it dramatically cools off at night there.  My kids loved SW for NYE btw, said the Hilton TS place there very nice.  They'll be joining me & middle DS on the 6th to finish out the last few days of their trip.  I booked that newish Hampton yesterday for 1st night. Can't remember if you said you stayed there, looks nice.   Site said something about a free limited quick queue which would be swell since I paid less than $70 for the hotel lol.  

Tlinus - I am grinning for you girl!  Know u love it there, have fun planning. I'm not following as to when though. Hoping for 2 trips?  PS HP ends 1/28 this year, same day as pro bowl. Feel free to toss out those Qs.  

Carole I was stunned how awful the Dr was.  Xmas episodes are always special, whimsical and exciting.  Talk about utter rubbish.  Sorry, but I have never embraced the new Dr.   We know the series has a fail safe for that so I'm still hanging in there, but barely.  Will be interesting to see how the upcoming episodes fares.  Finally watched the cartoon treatment of one of the early DR episodes, well partially.   Novelty wore off halfway thru for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, we spent 9 nights at the new Sea World Hampton.  Yes, you get the free, one time each quick que.  we had to order it the night, well, day before.  The do not have an Expedia desk, so you have to get the front desk to get into the system to print your quick ques.  One day, the clerk said her mouse was not working, so she refused to give us the passes.  We would have pressed the issue, but we did fine that 1/2 day we were at SW.  The breakfast area got very crowded in the morning.  Nice, always an cooked egg item, and home fried potatoes most of the time, but twice sausage and once bacon.  Long line for the single waffle iron.  But decent coffee, juice, cereal and toast and bagels.  Oatmeal, and some fruit.  They did a petty good job keeping things filled.  We liked that the suite we had was large.  We would stay there again just for that.  We had 2 beds and a sofa bed with a sofa that was L shaped.  Also had a small coffe maker, microwave, and large sink in the kitchen area that was as you entered.  Big table in the room was great to build Legos on.  Bathroom sink with nice counter space, and door to bathroom and inner door to tub/ shower and toilet.  Sorry, no pictures of the room.  Bad Diser, I know.  We love the location too, as SW exit is on Sea Harbor, so most were turning right to get to the highway, but we turned left and were in the hotel after a single light.  There was another hotel being built next to it, and was directly across the street from the Hilton.  I think you will find it fine.  Only complaint, I guess we are hard bed and pillow users, and found the beds and pillows way too soft.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy New Year to all! We have been a little busy lately and have lost track of time. Hope everyone is felling well. Looking forward to an awesome 2017!


----------



## Robo56

Happy New Years Sans family. May you all have a happy, healthy New Year.
 

Tink and Keisha get well soon
 
 
I love these little mice.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yep, Keisha, we spent 9 nights at the new Sea World Hampton.  Yes, you get the free, one time each quick que.  we had to order it the night, well, day before.  The do not have an Expedia desk, so you have to get the front desk to get into the system to print your quick ques.  One day, the clerk said her mouse was not working, so she refused to give us the passes.  We would have pressed the issue, but we did fine that 1/2 day we were at SW.  The breakfast area got very crowded in the morning.  Nice, always an cooked egg item, and home fried potatoes most of the time, but twice sausage and once bacon.  Long line for the single waffle iron.  But decent coffee, juice, cereal and toast and bagels.  Oatmeal, and some fruit.  They did a petty good job keeping things filled.  We liked that the suite we had was large.  We would stay there again just for that.  We had 2 beds and a sofa bed with a sofa that was L shaped.  Also had a small coffe maker, microwave, and large sink in the kitchen area that was as you entered.  Big table in the room was great to build Legos on.  Bathroom sink with nice counter space, and door to bathroom and inner door to tub/ shower and toilet.  Sorry, no pictures of the room.  Bad Diser, I know.  We love the location too, as SW exit is on Sea Harbor, so most were turning right to get to the highway, but we turned left and were in the hotel after a single light.  There was another hotel being built next to it, and was directly across the street from the Hilton.  I think you will find it fine.  Only complaint, I guess we are hard bed and pillow users, and found the beds and pillows way too soft.



Our flight won't get in until late in evening, hope the desk can still hook us up. If I remember may call tomorrow to inquire.  Thanks for the mini review!  Figured breakfast would be slammed, we rarely are awake in time for it unless hitting the road somewhere.  Was considering the all-day meal @ SW.  The boy can pack it away lol. Need to look to see if they have digital checkin @ hotel, maybe I can snag a suite hehe

Thanks robo hoping the warmer weather will help the cause


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, since we had the Black Friday all day dining deal, we had two days of dining due to us being an odd number.  We thought the spice mill and sea fire places were not to be repeated.  Hamburgers were best at Mango Joes.  Pizza was just okay.  Hotdogs were good, and voyagers was okay.  Mad that BGT let us have brisket with the deal, but not SW.  Only lower kind of ribs and chicken.  With two teens, we definitely ate our share.  Hope you are feeling better soon, and have a great trip.


----------



## buckeev

Drive by shout out...(not to be cornfused with drive by SHOOT OUT!).. 
Gage and I are just now getting out land legs back! Over 2200 miles driven-coming-and-going-and of course, I drove EVERY STINKIN' MILE!!! Of course, I did get to drive my bride's new Civic Touring Sweet little car! She kinda got a pale/sick look on her face when I casually mentioned that 97mph feels/sounds the same as 67mph...or so I've been informed. 

Had a pretty good trip, but two weeks is a long time to be away from desk-even during our slow season.

Ate like pigs at the Diz-(FREE DINING PROMO!!!)...Then ate Gage's left over, slighty chewed french fries for 5 days at USO. (Well, maybe a "quick" detour by that newfangled chocolate emporium joint...THOSE BURGERS THO!!!!!)  

Picked a nice sized box of those ridiculously over price macaroonie thingamabobs for the girls...they really LOVED those!

Worn out, broke...ready to get back to the "real world! 

Hope youse that are illin get mo betta soon!


----------



## macraven

Homie !!

So glad you checked in here
Saves me from sending out the doggies to look for youse 



Two weeks is a swell length for a vacation 

I feel your pain with that 2200 miles......


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see Buckeev and Robo........wondered where youse had been.......... My husband did enjoy the burger at Toothsome.......glad you had a nice trip!


House is so quiet this morning with both back to work.......although my 80's music has filled the silence while I work around the house..........

Seem to get so much done when no one is home though, they both leave around the same time which is nice........made a load of meat sauces for lasagnes up for freezer and made a chocolate cake......one thing I bake that I don't eat......

Having 10 minutes for cup of tea and a little dis time. 

Hope everyone's good........


----------



## tinydancer09

Frozen margs are coming back! Though the ones in that little taco place are the same thing. Not sure how I feel about the potential line food items will bring to my marg cart


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Its a rainy start to the day today. Up in office on the desktop  wow everything looks super big....LOL....usually on my ipad. Hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I wish a cookie fairy would come and eat all the remaining Christmas cookies at my house. I made lots of cookies and gave away a lot of cookies and there are still a few left. I have been enjoying them a bit to much . A Cookie Monster might help.


Sounds like Lynne and Buckeev had nice vacations. Always love to hear folks taking their families on vacation. You are making memories with your babies they will never forget. You are super parents.

Keisha hope you are feeling better today as you make plans for you trip on Thursday. Your family are very lucky people to have a sweet wife, mom and grandma that plans such nice vacations for your family. Have a great time.

I Will share a bit of wisdom my little sister gave me a few years ago. She told me if you take your family on vacation and you end up spending lots of money and eating lots of good food and you have a great time it is worth it. You are making memories with your family that they will never forget. The wallet will take a hit for awhile, but the fun lasts a lifetime. I have made that my mantra.

Looking forward to trips to Universal in May and September again this year and maybe a short visit in February. Mac sister, niece and I are hooked on HHN now. So we will be repeat visitors this year Yeah!!!!!!!!!!

Tink hope you are feeling better.

Schumi i like a empty house for cleaning too. Seems I get more done.

tinyd glad to hear you have found a fella to hang with 

Have a great Tuesday everyone


----------



## keishashadow

I'm going to quote Robo lol. Maybe embroider it on a pillow and set upon the couch. How sweet, thank you.

Lynne on fence re the SW dining plan.  Tend to do voyagers and split the chicken/ribs w/DH.  Their baby back so much better than reg there IMO.  Did like the sammies @ the pass holder lounge, no line on a crowded day was nice and you can't beat free beverages.  Have you done shamu lunch?  I've read reviews all over the place, rather polarizing.  Buffet looks just average, 2nd row seating would be disappointing I'd think.  

TD thanks for posting. I'm reading it as a CS vs a walk up stand.  Don't do Mexican food in general, hope it's a grab & go with outdoor tables sort.

Buckeev eee that's some miles.  I'd be afraid to step on scale after 2 weeks of FDP lol.

Good day all, Yinz guys down south batten down the hatches, quite the storms!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, since you like to share, and I will say the meals were rather large, and baby ribs not on the dining plan, plus you get the pass discount too, means probably not get the plan.  We liked the free soda and quiet place and ate a meal at the pass holder place too. Never did Shamu lunch.  We are not big buffet people, and for the price, we decided no.  I know Gina did it, and really liked it, but my kids were like, eh, we saw Shamu just fine, and had no interest in eating while watching them.  And yeah, if no table next to the tank, I would think it would be not as nice, and I'd be annoyed for peepers overtaking my table to see closer.  What we did do, is eat at Shark's.  While it was probably more money than the buffet, we had a very nice meal, great waitress, and table next to the tank.  That is where I'd put my fancy money again.  Lovely restaurant. 

Hope you are feeling better, and so jealous you'll be off soon.  I miss vacation already.  Came home to rain and more rain, and with a high below freezing by the end of the week.  I'm sure my car will tell me to be careful, roads may be icy, every day this week.  And starting this week-end, driving to soccer again.  Why they do late night, even though a week-end night, is always not appreciated.  And right now, I have both kids in sick bay.  Poor DS is sounding like Luke's father again and DD is hacking a new lung and feeling nauseous.  Drug protocol for both of them.   Crossing my fingers I don't get it.  DH was sick last week too, and he's just starting to feel better.  It's just that time of year. 






 Both Keisha and Tink.   






  That's for TinyD.  Now she has Mexican food on my mind.

Time to get another cup of tea.  HOT tea.  It's cool inside and cool and wet outside.  Not a fun day to get back into the routine.

Glad to see ya Robo, TinyD, and Buckeev.  Man, that's a whole lotta driving.  Done that, and now fly when I can.  I don't mind a road trip, but wow, more power to ya.  Nice to hear you and yinz had a great time.   

Oh and Mac, an order of cookies might be asked, you know you can carry them on a plane.  I may need a note to remind ya this October.   

But since Mac will be soon be reading this, here's a picture (well, 2) for her:


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> I'm going to quote Robo lol. Maybe embroider it on a pillow and set upon the couch. How sweet, thank you.
> 
> Lynne on fence re the SW dining plan.  Tend to do voyagers and split the chicken/ribs w/DH.  Their baby back so much better than reg there IMO.  Did like the sammies @ the pass holder lounge, no line on a crowded day was nice and you can't beat free beverages.  Have you done shamu lunch?  I've read reviews all over the place, rather polarizing.  Buffet looks just average, 2nd row seating would be disappointing I'd think.
> 
> TD thanks for posting. I'm reading it as a CS vs a walk up stand.  Don't do Mexican food in general, hope it's a grab & go with outdoor tables sort.
> !



We weren't on the dining plan and ate at Voyagers yesterday.  We bought two chicken and ribs and shared.  Their chicken serving size is smaller than 3Broomsticks though so we probably should have bought more food for the 5 of us.  It would have been a good amount if there's had been 4 of us though.  It was really good.

By sammies at passholder lounge, do you mean free sandwiches?  We didn't see those so we just did soda.

We did the Dine with Shamu lunch once and enjoyed it - but that was just weeks before the Tilley incident so things have changed - both the show and where we sat for the show and lunch.


----------



## kohlby

Robo56 said:


> I Will share a bit of wisdom my little sister gave me a few years ago. She told me if you take your family on vacation and you end up spending lots of money and eating lots of good food and you have a great time it is worth it. You are making memories with your family that they will never forget. The wallet will take a hit for awhile, but the fun lasts a lifetime. I have made that my mantra.



Many, many years ago, I went to a timeshare presentation to get free tickets.  (That was the first and the last time).  The theme was " cars and houses will come and go but vacations last a lifetime."  They must have had that 8-10 times during their presentation.  That seemed to work on the people around us, though I have a hunch that some must have been plants.


----------



## buckeev

Robo...Speaking of COOKIES!!! My son and I went to the last MVMCP on the 22nd. From 5:00 until 7:30-we were in lines for character meets...Scrooge/Donald and then Minnie/Daisy...The majority of the rest of the evening we chased various other characters that 
 he wanted to see. Only went to one "snack stop". About 10:45, we ran into two CMs pushing a cart along one of the paths. I JOKINGLY asked if it was full of money. They laughed and said "Better than money!...We have COOKIES!!! Want "some?"...We said sure! They then commenced to completely fill up Gage's backpack with individually wrapped cookies!!! Last party day, late at night  benefits! 

keisha...We ate SOOOOOO much food, but walked about 10-12 miles everyday...(while at Diz anyway...never walk that much at Universal!) Somehow, got home and actually LOST about 8 lbs! No worries...I've already found a few of them. 

Trying to get motivated here...not having much luck, but I'm sure my customers will help push me back in the work groove quickly...School starts back up tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev........fabulous to lose 8lbs.......fun to find them again though!! 


Going to try the healthy eating thing now.........we'll see how that goes.........starting tomorrow........always tomorrow......

Cold here again today, not going out at all.........got a friend coming for lunch, so that'll be nice, haven't seen her since October last year.

Happy Wednesday...........


----------



## Robo56

kohlby said:


> Many, many years ago, I went to a timeshare presentation to get free tickets. (That was the first and the last time). The theme was " cars and houses will come and go but vacations last a lifetime." They must have had that 8-10 times during their presentation. That seemed to work on the people around us, though I have a hunch that some must have been plants.



I went to a couple of those time share presentations. Never again. I never wanted to be locked into a specific place I had to stay.

I come from the old school that you worked your whole life saved your money and did not splurge on such things as expensive vacations. My younger sister and her husband always took their family to Disney and Universal etc. And they had a great time making those memories with their children. I needed a wake up call to become a little more open to the fun of vacations.

I'am not encouraging people to go beyond their means and spend money they don't have and go in debt for vacations, but to not regret that investment of time and money if they have it to go have fun with their families and make memories.

The reality is that someday the properties I own will belong to someone else after I'am gone as well as the cars I have had. Those to me are short term investments. The long term investments I'am interested in are my family. I plan on, the Lord willing to be spending a lot more of my hard earned money making lots more memories with my family in the future.
Universal will be getting a lot more of my cash this year too. We love it there 

Buckeev sounds like you and Gage had a great time and it was so sweet of the CM's to fill up his bag with cookies.

Morning Schumi 

Have lots of errands today. Woke up way to early this morning. Need to get moving. Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

All you productive homies!  Robo up early.  I hope your coffee is hot.  We're done with the rain now, but snow to replace it.  Sniff, sniff, not even above freezing for the next couple of days.  Snow showers.  Um, anything with snow is not fun when it's colder than 32 degrees.  

And yes, it's Wednesday, and while another new year has started, Keisha still need to have her camel:

So,






but since I'm a dog and cat fan,






and a funny:






and to all you homies good morning!  (well, our across the pond homies, hope you had a good morning)


----------



## macraven

Woke up at 11 this morning 

Drinking 



Hey homies....


----------



## Lynne G

Well, thanks to little one, I'm now drinking cold medicine.  Sniffles are not fun, nor that tickle in my throat.  Medicated me. Yep, and I'm ready for a long week-end.  Getting up in the cold was not fun.  What was fun though, was seeing my breath.  Yep, it's that cold.  Gray start to the day, and snow on the way, during the early morning tomorrow.  Should be a great way to start a Friday, hoping no icy road.  I'm sure the salt truck will be seen later tonight.

So, hope are throwing back some coffee or tea, and having a great Thursday.  Hey, where is everyone?


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you feel better soon Lynne.......

Hope Janet gets away safely this morning.......and that the packing was all done.......


Another freezing cold day but beautiful day.......no grey skies today, gorgeous blue and sparkly sun........just perishing........we are minus 4 today........cold. 

Sorted out all my bookcases this morning and tried to part with some of them to give to charity stores, but I adore books and love every one of them.......did pick out 4 to give away ...........I have a lot of books! 

Off to make a chicken curry for tonight........healthy one though........

Happy Thursday..........


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> We weren't on the dining plan and ate at Voyagers yesterday.  We bought two chicken and ribs and shared.  Their chicken serving size is smaller than 3Broomsticks though so we probably should have bought more food for the 5 of us.  It would have been a good amount if there's had been 4 of us though.  It was really good.
> 
> By sammies at passholder lounge, do you mean free sandwiches?  We didn't see those so we just did soda.
> 
> We did the Dine with Shamu lunch once and enjoyed it - but that was just weeks before the Tilley incident so things have changed - both the show and where we sat for the show and lunch.



Yes channeling Rachael Ray w/the sammies.  Makes them sound more interesting when I pronounce them dinner.  Food was limited there but it was quiet and good quality, not to mention less expensive lol.  



buckeev said:


> Robo...Speaking of COOKIES!!! My son and I went to the last MVMCP on the 22nd. From 5:00 until 7:30-we were in lines for character meets...Scrooge/Donald and then Minnie/Daisy...The majority of the rest of the evening we chased various other characters that
> he wanted to see. Only went to one "snack stop". About 10:45, we ran into two CMs pushing a cart along one of the paths. I JOKINGLY asked if it was full of money. They laughed and said "Better than money!...We have COOKIES!!! Want "some?"...We said sure! They then commenced to completely fill up Gage's backpack with individually wrapped cookies!!! Last party day, late at night  benefits!
> 
> keisha...We ate SOOOOOO much food, but walked about 10-12 miles everyday...(while at Diz anyway...never walk that much at Universal!) Somehow, got home and actually LOST about 8 lbs! No worries...I've already found a few of them.
> 
> Trying to get motivated here...not having much luck, but I'm sure my customers will help push me back in the work groove quickly...School starts back up tomorrow!



I've heard urban legends re people who lose weight on a Disney trip.  Haven't been on scale since Thanksgiving, not about to get on it now.  Coming back from cruise, will probably not touch it until my clothes fit a bit loose or I'll have a heart attack


Robo56 said:


> I went to a couple of those time share presentations. Never again. I never wanted to be locked into a specific place I had to stay.
> 
> I come from the old school that you worked your whole life saved your money and did not splurge on such things as expensive vacations. My younger sister and her husband always took their family to Disney and Universal etc. And they had a great time making those memories with their children. I needed a wake up call to become a little more open to the fun of vacations.
> 
> I'am not encouraging people to go beyond their means and spend money they don't have and go in debt for vacations, but to not regret that investment of time and money if they have it to go have fun with their families and make memories.
> 
> The reality is that someday the properties I own will belong to someone else after I'am gone as well as the cars I have had. Those to me are short term investments. The long term investments I'am interested in are my family. I plan on, the Lord willing to be spending a lot more of my hard earned money making lots more memories with my family in the future.
> Universal will be getting a lot more of my cash this year too. We love it there
> 
> Buckeev sounds like you and Gage had a great time and it was so sweet of the CM's to fill up his bag with cookies.
> 
> Morning Schumi
> 
> Have lots of errands today. Woke up way to early this morning. Need to get moving. Have a great Wednesday everyone.



Nicely put!  I'm spending my children's inheritance. Deciding we weren't going to retire south freed up some more entertainment dollars for us.  My Dad got sick and passed before He & my mom put their long-discussed plans into play.  Never went far from home, crossing off the years until they 'retired'. Just as well as the coal mine reneged on his pension.  Make hay while the sun shines, the best laid plans...  



macraven said:


> Woke up at 11 this morning
> 
> Drinking
> 
> 
> 
> Hey homies....



Coffee w/a shot of baileys sounds good.  I was up @ 5 am.  SWA release date for July trip w/grand daughter.  Had my ducks in a row, schedule out before 6 am & poof

Even though using points, they were unable to process CC or Paypal for the fees.  Called and told only gift cards being accepted.  Naturally, didn't have one.  I literally, watched the fare climb over space of an hour.  Finally, got in around 7 am.  Will be watching that reservation like a hawk.  No idea if fares typically high on the weekends over the 4th of July or not.  



schumigirl said:


> Hope you feel better soon Lynne.......
> 
> Hope Janet gets away safely this morning.......and that the packing was all done.......
> 
> 
> Another freezing cold day but beautiful day.......no grey skies today, gorgeous blue and sparkly sun........just perishing........we are minus 4 today........cold.
> 
> Sorted out all my bookcases this morning and tried to part with some of them to give to charity stores, but I adore books and love every one of them.......did pick out 4 to give away ...........I have a lot of books!
> 
> Off to make a chicken curry for tonight........healthy one though........
> 
> Happy Thursday..........



I just finished tossing junk in bags, oh the shame

I find it difficult to part with novels too, no shame.  Often re-read favorites.

Snow storm hitting @ rush hour today.  Going to head out in an hour.  DS off work due to a water break @ work.  Yet another call to SWA yesterday asking to move flight up but no room @ the inn.  Fingers crossed the plane takes off on time 7 pm  Not a big fan of driving in Orlando @ night.  

My bug almost gone, the warmth should knock the rest out.  For those sniffling, be well soon.  Catch Yinz guys on the 16th.


----------



## macraven

The day is half over and now I'm here


Keisha, stay ahead of the ugly weather that is coming in later this evening


I still need to make the walmart shopping trip as everything closes down here if it gets icy/snowy

They say it can happen Friday late but weather is an iffy thing to call where I am


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Keisha..........

We had snow flurries this morning Mac........thankfully didn't come to much at all........just cold. But supposed to warm up to around 5 degrees by Saturday.........hope you stay warmer where you are.......


Almost bed time here.......ready for the weekend.......even as a happy housewife I love the weekends.......

Not much going on this one, quiet weekend ahead........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha!  Hope you have great weather and lots of fun.  We are closing up, while in the 20's the snow is starting in a few hours and will be slick later tonight and early tomorrow.  Kid is hoping for a late arrival.  She may or may not get it.  We are to get around 2 inches.  I guess we will wait and hear from the news.  The school and all are pretty good at giving the news closing or delay info.  You are getting out at the right time.  Frigid weekend in tap.  Ah, the idea of a southern cruise sounds better every day..


----------



## macraven

Wanna hear something crazy.....

On the 5:00 news, weather man states our area, depending how the storm comes in, could possibly drop 1 to 1.5 inches of snow 

Won't know until tomorrow noon how this storm will play out 

 5:30 news comes on and school closings are listed

All the schools have cancelled for Friday now 

We went out for dinner and see the main road has the brine application 

Guess officials are hoping for the best and planning ahead just in case

I'll head to Walmart in a bit
Need to buy some grub for the weekend 

I'm out of peanut butter and jelly but do have bread and coffee


----------



## schumigirl

It` Friday...........


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you don't get snow mac........you moved away from all that.........

Another cold one today but not freezing......just a cold easterly wind straight off the sea and aiming for me!!! Or so it seems...

Bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwich for lunch, Oven Roasted Salmon and sweet potato for dinner........haven't got much else to think about today, so food is all sorted. 

Grocery shopping when DH gets home at 2.30 today.........then waxing appointment tonight! Joy. 

Hope your Friday is a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, at least it won't be nearly as much snow as you are used to Mac.  And besides, you will be the only one to know how to drive in it.  I remember when my DH was stationed down south.  After about an inch of snow, the amount of accidents around the base was crazy.  I think many did not even have the right tires on.  

Just shoveled the walk, put some salt on the stoop, and brushed and scraped the car.  Now have to wake little one.  Not even a delay for her. At least it is a Friday, and only late evening games tomorrow.  With temps to stay in the mid 20's, with wind chill in teens, my car heater will be set at a fashionable 80, with the seats on high heat.  I am liking the cold less and less.

The amount of gook coming out of me is icky.  I want this cold over now.  Think ice cream for breakfast.  Or maybe soup.  Sore throat is not fun either.  

Have a great day all.  And yes, Thank goodness it is Friday.  And Schumi is having some lush meals today.  Hope the waxing does not hurt much this time.


----------



## kohlby

Keisha - Be careful with the weather!

Mac - Enjoy the snow!  I've been reading Facebook posts from friends from where I moved from and everyone is getting ready for their 1-2 inches of snow.  I rather liked snow when I lived there.  It's fun to play with and melts fast.  I just didn't like the cold associated with it.  

Schumi - Your lunch sounds much more impressive than mine!  

Lynne - I hope you feel better.  Enjoy your seat warmers.  I was in a car once with those and it was awesome.



We now have a tentative date for China - Oct 2018.  My parents are planning a family cruise that December and I don't do well in the cold so the plan is that hubby goes over without the rest of us initially and we come after the cruise.  Though, I'm thinking it might be worth it to be without hubby for an extra month to avoid January in Beijing that year.  (I'd have to deal with it the next year).  We'll figure it out.  It's nice to have a tentative date though.  He's now officially on the Beijing project and has a ride assignment.  (But I forgot to ask him if the rides were being kept secret so I can't tell y'all what he's working on until I know what I'm allowed to say).

I had a friend from college visit and come for dinner on Wednesday.  I hadn't seen her for 20-something years.  People say you get more visitors when you move to Orlando and it's  been true for us.

My daughter - who didn't want to move here at all - asked me last night if we would keep our house when we were in China because she wants to buy it from us when she's grown up.  She thinks this would be a great neighborhood for her kids and she really likes it.  So, adjustment is going well for her.  

I'm off to Drunko tonight, I mean Bunco.  Tonight's theme is superheroes and I haven't figured out my costume yet.


----------



## macraven

Congrats on another big move kohlby!

This could turn into a swell adventure
Just think of the sweet memories you all will have!

Hope Keisha is set up to attack the day  for her boat ride...

Schumi always makes food taste scrumptious when she writes about it
With our luck on the day we all pile in at her place, we will be fed pb&j sandwiches
Nonononono.....

Lynne it is not too late.... return to Orlando for the sunshine and no snow!

I hope no snow falls here
No matter all the experience I have had driven in snow, it won't compare to what happens here
I'll need to stay inside

For the main thing. I live on a ridge
Leave my sloped driveway and need to drive over the mountains to get to the other side for food, gas etc

No salting of streets here
They use brine on the roads and hills
Not all that effective
It was on the roads last night and can't see how it would help much if snow comes
If you slide, there are no ditches you'd go into
You would drop off

Right now there is snow in Alabama and southern Tennessee
Hope the evil eye keeps it away from Georgia

Will be hitting Walmart in a few minutes as all clear in my area right now

Started watching cai last night until 2 so too late for me to go out then

But the big thing is I'm super happy I no longer live in the north....

Does everyone have weekend plans ?
If not, we can all party here on the sans tomorrow!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody

I'm back among the living after spending my days off lying in bed hacking up a lung like Lynne...not my ideal for a vacation.

I return to work tomorrow just in time for the predicted ice in our area   My boss called this afternoon and asked if I was going to make it to work tomorrow.  I told her that if it did what the weather people predicted not to expect me...I don't do ice and snow, I'm from the south and know better than to get on the road with others who don't have a clue how to drive in icy conditions.  I just hope that the power doesn't go out and no iced up trees fall on my house.

I need to move to Florida soon 

Hope keisha and Lynne feel better soon and everyone stays warm this weekend


----------



## macraven

Tink hope you feel better and no longer a sickie tonight


Ha
That snow storm warning was a joke
At 1 today it started spitting snow and temps dropped below 40

It was all over in 15 minutes 
So much for all the schools closing today

It is cold but that is it

Must have picked up a nail as when almost home had the front tire lose air

If tire is flat in the morning I will pump it with air and hit a place where I can get the tire patched


----------



## tink1957

Mac the snow is just starting with the main event happening in the early a.m. hours and my area is predicted to get ice, if you look at the weather forecast map, we are in the south end of Heard County on the Heard/Troup county line where it's supposed to be worst.


----------



## macraven

I always look at your area homie
I'm about one hour from you 

We had the snow and ice warning notices yesterday but missed us today 

Short snow shower and then gone 

But, weather could change tonight 


January 29 2014 was the worse for Atlanta and areas nearby
Can remember watching it on tv how motorists were stranded on the highways with the snow/ice storm

If you start to get snow tonight, forget about driving to work tomorrow 

Been watching the news on the Fl airport issue
Like a train wreck and keep watching

Of course it is the same statements being repeated with no new info yet

Only new info released now is FBI had contact about the man


----------



## tink1957

I'm watching the news too and it's a sad commentary on both our mental health system and the military where he was kicked out for poor performance that this guy was released back into society to ruin so many lives


----------



## macraven

_Tink noticed you are getting slammed_

_Just looked outside and the green grass in my front yard has all this white stuff on it_


_Oh my!_


----------



## pcstang

I was stuck in Vegas for 2 extra days during the 2014 ice storm. Mac and Tink, enjoy! We had snow about 6 years ago, the kids had a blast. A couple of days was enough for me! Cold weather sucks. Can't wait to move back to Florida one day.


----------



## macraven

_Homie, I hate snow!_

_Don't have much but a dusting cover of it_

_Will be house bound until the temps rise Sunday_

_I would never drive up or down the mountains when weather is like this_

_I live on a ridge and there is nothing on the sides of the roads is you slide_

_Last year at this time period it was 79 here _

_I can remember January 2014 watching the weather channel and looking at the Atlanta mess on the roads_

_Up north, that type of stuff is like yesterday news _
_Lol_


----------



## tink1957

It doesn't look like I'll be going anywhere soon since my front and back steps are covered in ice...

I must have the only husky dog who doesn't like cold...she whines to come inside if it falls below 40.  She's all cuddled up on the floor with her fuzzy throw now...

Good night homies


----------



## macraven

Tink it is 27 right now and next week our high will be mid 60's


At least "winter" in the south is short lived

Enjoy Saturday off work....

Stay warm and inside


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _Homie, I hate snow!_
> 
> _Don't have much but a dusting cover of it_
> 
> _Will be house bound until the temps rise Sunday_
> 
> _I would never drive up or down the mountains when weather is like this_
> 
> _I live on a ridge and there is nothing on the sides of the roads is you slide_
> 
> _Last year at this time period it was 79 here _
> 
> _I can remember January 2014 watching the weather channel and looking at the Atlanta mess on the roads_
> 
> _Up north, that type of stuff is like yesterday news _
> _Lol_


It was said tongue in cheek
I know you don't want it anymore than I do. It's too cold for me right now!
There are tornadoes around Ocala right now. I guess I'll take the cold instead. The other night was close enough for me. Hit about 5 miles south of me.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, stay at home and don't leave till it's safe........horrible weather! I did smile at your dog.......lol.......reminded me of a friend I had years ago, she had a massive Doberman........supposed to be brave and proud.......this thing used to hide from the tiny dog next door, was so funny to see.....your dog hiding from the cold reminded me........I'd be the same.........hate the cold. 

Kohlby, congrats on the future move.......it'll come round before you know it..........although nice your family will have lots of time to adjust to such a huge move ahead.........hope it's a good one..........


Our last bad winters were 2010/11 worst we had for many years.........this one so far hasn't been too bad, a few nasty cold days but nothing to those years. Only beginning of January I suppose.........

Up early for some reason this morning.........having hot lemon tea........will have proper breakfast when DH finally gets up........may have bacon.....


----------



## pcstang

My male Rottweiler was 175 lbs but refused to get off the porch if the grass was wet. Big baby! On the other hand, my female would stay out during a storm and run back and forth across the yard "chasing" the thunder. What a mess! They were both inside dogs so we kept towels by the door to clean there paws.
ETA yummmmm bacon goes with anything!


----------



## macraven

_I figured out what was wrong with my iMac and corrected it early this morning_

_Then I was too tired to do any emails on it_

_I'm a happy homie now!_

_Schumi- now I crave bacon..._

_Hope your winter is a mild one this year_
_I can remember back to how frigid cold some past ones were for youse _
_Maybe you'll get a break this year_

_Pc how cute about your doggies!_
_No wet grass for their paws_

_Yesterday evening had couple of my tires start to lose air_
_I have a portable air pump I had to use_
_Once home, one tire lost 6 lbs of pressure_
_MrMac took my car to the garage this morning to have it patched _
_He is still gone so assume he had to wait longer than expected _

_Do not see much traffic on the main road behind our house so no idea how the streets are_

_Only a dusting of maybe 1/2 - 1 inch on the yard which will melt tomorrow _

_Going to be in the 60's during the week so like will be back to normal _

_Watching weather channel now_
_Orlando is to be 30 tonight_
_Chicago at 4_


----------



## Lynne G

He PC, yep our labs loved the water, in any form.  During a summer rainstorm, my 85 lb male would dig a hole, and lay in it.  He loved to be a big mud pie, and my 75 lb female jumped off a cliff into an iced over pond, swam under the ice until she found ice thin enough to break.  They both dove in the blizzard 6 foot of snow we had, I think it was the 96 blizzard.  Even my 70 lb boxer loved to play in the snow.

We had about 2 inches yesterday, and up to around 3 today.  A warm 26 high today, with wind chill 14.  I am house bound until the game later tonight.  They already cancelled the later game, so I am wishing both get canceled. 

Just made a breakfast casserole.  Tasty.  

Hunker down all.  I hope this cold spell breaks for all the homies.  

Tink I hope you feel better.  I am still not quite over it, but at least I have plenty of tissues.  

Have an awesome Saturday all.


----------



## macraven

_Having a heat wave _

_About 28 degrees here_

_Streets cleared due to the sunshine_

_Woot_


----------



## Lynne G

No sun the whole day. Gray from the time I woke up, now dark as could be.  Three more fluffy inches and done.  Blanket over me, house feels cold.  Took the car out. Slushy and wet, icy in spots, but the crews have done a good job clearing the roads.  You would think the sound of two big trucks would not make me smile.  One was the plow, the other the salt brine spreader.  They did.  Big smile when I heard the first one.  High was 22, wind chill 0.  Low tonight, 12.  Bundle up all.


----------



## kohlby

Temp has been steadily dropping all day.  Winter is here.  The windchill is supposed to make it feel like in the 20's.    I guess it's time for a day of winter.


----------



## macraven

_kohlby, i've been in orlando in early january before.
2014 was so cold and rainy for about 5 of my days there.

but, that was a lot better even in the mid 30's that year as it was -11 at home.
(wc made the temp at -25)

hope you survive your first winter there.....!

it will all change soon for youse_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_cute!

I remember the days when i lived for saturday nights so i could go out and hang with friends until early morning hours......


now i'm in my jammies sometimes at 8 pm..
_


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday

Anyone awake?


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is.  We are at 1 degree, but there is that glorious sun.  Need to find my sunglasses.

You and me Mac.  Older and this darn cold.  Felt so bad, have slept away the last couple of days.  Still congested, but finally feeling better.  

Had a white knuckle ride to little one's game last night.  Saw spin outs, sliding and cars that were going way too fast and way too slow.  It was slick.  Little one turned the radio station when the DJ kept saying, it is icy out there, don't go out tonight.  I came home to a fluffy blanket around me, and put a large pot of tea on.  Watched some of the football game, but was sleepy, so early hour bedtime for me too.

Have to wake up the kids.  Errands to do today.  That and checking on parental unit.  I had been staying away with the family sick.  

Have an awesome Sunday.  Stay warm those in this very cold day.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> My male Rottweiler was 175 lbs but refused to get off the porch if the grass was wet. Big baby! On the other hand, my female would stay out during a storm and run back and forth across the yard "chasing" the thunder. What a mess! They were both inside dogs so we kept towels by the door to clean there paws.
> ETA yummmmm bacon goes with anything!



Lol.......missed this post yesterday.........how funny with the dogs! I love seeing big dogs scared of things like rain.......so funny.......yes, bacon........yuummmmmmm..........

Bacon again for breakfast today........always nice on a weekend......

Mac, I love being in jammies early in the winter too........cosy! 



Beautiful day here today and a massive 10 degrees.......feels positively tropical! Sun is shining and it was pleasant to be outside. Took DS this morning to get him another suit......never have too many of those for work........and some more ties.......calling it his birthday present which is next Saturday........I'm sure he'll get something else too he doesn't know about  He deserves it. 

Saw two teen girls around 14 removed from the mall, the language from them was disgusting. Don't know who they were trying to impress, but they got louder and cursed more......not nice to see. 

Rest of the day is some laundry, little vacuuming and not much else today. Will do more when they are at work tomorrow..........dinner is in the slow cooker.......put a chicken in around 7am this morning.........smells delicious! 

Have a good Sunday...........


----------



## macraven

I'm cold just reading about your weather 


Well... look at the bright side 
You were not sick while on vacation in Orlando 
You saved it for when you got back home

Hope you get better real soon homie


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It's Sunday
> 
> Anyone awake?



I'm here........just for a bit though.........I'm annoying DH by tidying around him......he's sat out in the garden room thinking he'd be left alone as I was tidying in here, but now I want to dust and wash the floor......we have ceramic tiles out there and they need doing.........lol........

He's wondering why I can't do that tomorrow when they're both at work.......


----------



## macraven

I see schumi snuck in here while I was typing



Birthday boy will ❤ his bd presents !

Always impressed with a well dressed young man


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I'm here........just for a bit though.........I'm annoying DH by tidying around him......he's sat out in the garden room thinking he'd be left alone as I was tidying in here, but now I want to dust and wash the floor......we have ceramic tiles out there and they need doing.........lol........
> 
> He's wondering why I can't do that tomorrow when they're both at work.......



If he is getting annoyed, hand him a dust rag and tell him if you both tidy the room together, the chore will be done in half the time

...... then he can have the room back to himself


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I see schumi snuck in here while I was typing
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday boy will ❤ his bd presents !
> 
> Always impressed with a well dressed young man





He will........he's always been easy to buy for, even as a child. Never got into having to have designer clothes like some teens, not interested, but since he began his career smart suits, shirts, shoes and ties have been bought in abundance.......he looks great though, very well turned out. Yes, I like to see a well dressed young man too.......scary though how grown up he looks in suits since he graduated...........

Lol........I think he's fallen asleep with the heat and the sun beating in........may just leave it now till tomorrow........I'm nice like that...... I'll go sort out ironing instead.......the white shirts Kyle and Tom wear to their offices are supposed to be non iron.......but............they need ironing. I know I'm fussy like that, but they genuinely do need ironing..........good job I don't mind doing that........

You off out today or having a day at home Mac? 

Hope Keisha is having fun


----------



## macraven

Just now leaving for church


See youse homies later


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just now leaving for church
> 
> 
> See youse homies later


----------



## macraven

_29 degrees.......brrr
but tuesday will be warm and wednesday upper 60's...


checked orlando weather and right  now it shows at 53....
just think of all the northerners that are there now wearing shorts and sandals....

53 not too cold for shots and tees if you live in the North....._
_i say that based on experience_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _29 degrees.......brrr
> but tuesday will be warm and wednesday upper 60's...
> 
> 
> checked orlando weather and right  now it shows at 53....
> just think of all the northerners that are there now wearing shorts and sandals....
> 
> 53 not too cold for shots and tees if you live in the North....._
> _i say that based on experience_



Lol.......that's cold for me too........we are at 3c right now........but house is cosy and warm........jammies are on too........real winter ones.......white with Purple Hearts and teddy bears all over them........part of what Kyle got
me at Christmas......they're gorgeous! 

We are now supposed to be getting a polar apocalypse next weekend according to some reports lol..........hope they're wrong, they usually are though.......

Waiting for second episode of the new Sherlock series tonight............


----------



## macraven

_i have to google that word............_


----------



## schumigirl

Which word?


----------



## macraven

_the weather word 


i found it after i posted .........


cold weather words are not in my vocabulary anymore.......
i have amnesia to those type of words....._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......don't blame you...........cold weather is horrible! 

We are due some nasty weather, apart from the storms over Christmas it's been fairly mild..........not complaining........but I do like to wear my new winter coats and boots.......

Think the writers of Sherlock are trying to be too clever with their scripts this series.........we like just the old fashioned solve the crime episodes..........but it's watchable. 

Then bed.............


----------



## schumigirl

Half way through Monday already, well, for us over here..........quick day so far.......

Bit of housework then went out to lunch with a friend. That was nice. Bit cold today, but sun is shining and to be freezing by Wednesday 

Now, having a cuppa and chilling out for the afternoon........


----------



## macraven

Good thing I did not have to be anywhere specific today as I over slept


----------



## crostorfer

Here is to hoping that they announce the Mardi Gras concert lineup this week. I'd be even happier if they do it today, LOL. I let my annual pass expire last year because we didn't visit Orlando, its time to get another one and I need to see if I can get away with the Seasonal, or if I need to upgrade because of the concert line up. Either way, I'm turning 40 with Harry Potter next month, and although I'm not super excited for 40, this trip is taking some of the sting out of my impending middle-ageness.


----------



## macraven

_You and I are in the same boat_
_I made my ressie to cover feb 4 _
_And no line up released yet _

_But I will be there no matter who is playing _

_I'll send you a pm if I see the list before you do_

_Pinkie swear!_

_And the line up will be put on this site as homies here usually do that_

_39 turning 40 is not bad_
_I anxiously looked forward to when I turned 42 as that was the year all my boys finally were in grade school and out of the house all day_

_4o is the new 30_
_Lol !!!!!_


_You'll have time in advance about the type of AP to link up with_


----------



## schumigirl

Does that make 50 the new 40 mac..........lol.........

I'm turning 50 this September and have decided to approach it with relish.........for many reasons. 

I do remember feeling bad turning 30 as I loved being 20 something........but, it really is just a number.......albeit a high one......lol.......



Need to start dinner soon........


----------



## Lynne G

Egad, now all making me feel old.  

Still fighting this icky and have a headache.  Need medicine and probably a nice drink.  Though that latter after I get home.  

Blessedly cold again today, but at least warmer temps are coming soon.  High of 16 today.  So balmy compared to yesterday.  Not as bad a wind chill.

It's Monday, and it definitely feels like it.  

Hope Keisha is enjoying some very nice weather. She's glad not to be enjoying this cold, I'm sure.  Snow and ice still remain, but hopefully, not when she gets back.


----------



## Monykalyn

argh monday! Snow last week and the kids ended up with only a 2 day week after the holidays. And predicting sleet/ice/rain for this weekend. Oldest is in Puerto Vallarta with the her grandparents and she is supposed to fly back Saturday...

It was so cold the spoiled chicken who thinks she is a dog came to back door (bravely going over the icky white stuff) to peck and squawk at back door til we let her in.  I only opened the door because she was so loud I thought she was hurt! But nope she hustled inside and promptly kicked dog out of his bed.  Shoulda took video


----------



## Lynne G

That's too funny with the chicken MonyK.  Haven't heard too many clucks these mornings.  Guess, they like their heated chicken house.  They have a pretty fancy one too.  LOL
Hope all get home this week-end without weather delays.  My oldest is still chilling at home, but did line up his classes, and tuition, now getting the book requirements, so I have to see what can be borrowed or rented or bought.  This freshman year is going fast.


----------



## Robo56

Howdy neighbors 

Hope all this wind we are having in my area of Florida is not affecting Keisha out at sea. I think I remember she is on a cruise.

Lynne sending get well wishes to you.

Tink hope your feeling better. 

Monykalyn that would have been a funny video.

Sitting on lanai it's 68 degrees sun shinning. Had a cold front come through yesterday and it was only 64. Temps are going to continue to go up again starting tomorrow will be in upper 70's for this coming week.

If I could bottle up some warm weather and sunshine I would send you all some 

Hey! Mac and Schumi


----------



## macraven

Read a tweet that at UO - phone charging stations will be set up after the exit from shrek and near monster cafe area


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Robo.........

MonyK, that would have been funny!!


Getting cold here already.........tomorrow it's to start getting nasty.......see looks so calm today though, typical calm before the storm I suppose. 

Sat with a hot chocolate watching The Nun's Story.......again. Love this movie, not my usual kind of movie but always enjoy it. 

Have a good Tuesday...........


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Must be inside when the freezing rain starts.  Hoping no reason to be out later tonight.  Then, rain tomorrow, and 50 degrees.  Beats the 14 degrees today started with, and still below freezing right now.  With the southern rain to come, temps should be rising as the night goes on, just that the rain will start right around when we are 30 to 32 degrees.  Ahh, at least most of the snow will join the rain down the drain.  

Hope all are enjoying this Tuesday.

Tacos for all.  Well, maybe not us.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## macraven

Don't tell me it morning already

Cats hid under my bed last night and kept bouncing on me to wake up this morning

They were hungry 

It's gonna be a long day....


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, it's morning for you Mac........

Almost 3pm here.........time for afternoon cuppa I think. 

Freezing cold.........but to get worse tomorrow.......praying it isn't as bad as they say........anything in the minuses is far too cold for anyone.

My friend who I had lunch with the other day asked if I fancied a trip to Moscow.........in the middle of winter. Her son is getting married there this year.......I didn't know what to say........and it showed.........She laughed and said she just wanted to see my face and said it was a picture........lol.......we are still invited though..........think that'll be a no from us! 

Have a good Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

eeek Russia?  No from me too, Schumi.  Haha, just to see your face.  Hey, could have been with that young prince and girlfriend for a winter fun trip.  

Well, since Keisha is somewhere in the Caribbean, it is still Wednesday, and while Robo has an awesome minion wake up Wednesday picture,






  Yep, a camel picture.  Maybe that's her enjoying the beach.  

We are a nice, overcast 40 degree day.  At least the rain from last night washed away most of the snow.  Now everything is just gray.  Trees bare and snow to arrive later this week.  Yes, I know, it's winter.   I am hoping for a warmer than usual spring.  

Big cup of coffee, it was mighty dark when I woke up this morning.  Darn sinus is still not right.  I hate getting old.  Kids got over it in days, I'm almost a week so far.  Ah, to be young. 

So proud of DS.  He offered to go grocery shopping for me without me begging him.  Now if I could get foul mouth DD do things without an eyebrow raise, or foul response. 

Enjoy your hump day all, and get happy, that means the week-end will be here before ya know it.


----------



## macraven

Hope your weather gets better homies

I have no complaints on my weather this week
All good here finally

I hope Keisha has some good stories to tell us about her vacation when she comes back


----------



## pcstang

76 here today. About to change back into shorts and flops to take 1 kid to Judo class. We had the fireplace going the last couple of days lol


----------



## macraven

You win
We won't hit 70 until Friday


----------



## macraven

Pc I think we scared our homies away talking about our weather


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Pc I think we scared our homies away talking about our weather


Nah-just procrastinating on a lot of stuff LOL! 68 deg yesterday and ice storm warning starting tonite at Midnight. Oh yay MO weather. 

And see the monster when she decided she'd rather lay in middle of floor. Laid back with leg kicked out all relaxed. She stayed in for a ~hour, then got up to go out. She is nearly house trained/potty trained.


----------



## macraven

Much easier potty training 4 legged critters than the human 2 legged ones

I try to forget all those years of diapers
2 kids at a time in them which happens when you have 3 littles within a 4 yr 7 month time span  

Missouri weather I remember
Wait a few hours and it will change
I grew up in the St. Louis area


Wait!!!
Did not look at the pic when I wrote this
Thought you were talking about a dog not dinner, I mean chicken


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Much easier potty training 4 legged critters than the human 2 legged ones
> 
> I try to forget all those years of diapers
> 2 kids at a time in them which happens when you have 3 littles within a 4 yr 7 month time span
> 
> Missouri weather I remember
> Wait a few hours and it will change
> I grew up in the St. Louis area
> 
> 
> Wait!!!
> Did not look at the pic when I wrote this
> Thought you were talking about a dog not dinner, I mean chicken


Dinner lmao!!!
We've had a kid in diapers for the last 11 years. Trying to get the youngest to get up a night and be done with them!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Much easier potty training 4 legged critters than the human 2 legged ones
> 
> I try to forget all those years of diapers
> 2 kids at a time in them which happens when you have 3 littles within a 4 yr 7 month time span
> 
> Missouri weather I remember
> Wait a few hours and it will change
> I grew up in the St. Louis area
> 
> 
> Wait!!!
> Did not look at the pic when I wrote this
> Thought you were talking about a dog not dinner, I mean chicken




LOLOL dinner! I do threaten her with that once in a while 
She's helping me procrastinate today


----------



## macraven

Does she also serve as an alarm clock?

Squawk at daybreak?


----------



## pcstang

My sister used to have a boa. I hate snakes and called him boots. I would tell her that he would be be a belt and boots if he ever got out of his tank. He was huge! She ended giving him to the aquarium or zoo in Tampa. He just got too big.


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> LOLOL dinner! I do threaten her with that once in a while
> She's helping me procrastinate today View attachment 214632


Lol! A friend of mine is a chicken farmer. He called me yesterday while at one of the houses. OMG! 30,000 chickens were loud!


----------



## Lynne G

Winner, winner, chicken dinner.  Well, southern style nuggets for us.  Older one likes them because they come fully cooked, so nuking them makes easy meal.   

Hehe, the 7 chickens next to us were going to be dinner, until his DW gave them all names, which they respond to.  The largest is a bully, chases the squirrels which get too close to the hen house and food.   With the cold weather, the wake up clucking is not very noisy.  

But it's Thursday, the only really nice weather day of the week, then winter returns with 35 degrees by Friday dinner time, and snow on Saturday.  I am hoping not as icy roads as last week.   Not looking forward to another night drive in bad weather for a game.






and a funny:


----------



## Lynne G

okay, another cat picture since Mac's a cat person.


----------



## macraven

_pc, i noticed you saw the line up for mardi gras performers

i was a tad disappointed with the list

won't hang around for it on opening night._


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _pc, i noticed you saw the line up for mardi gras performers
> 
> i was a tad disappointed with the list
> 
> won't hang around for it on opening night._


Very disappointed!


----------



## macraven

_me too!

first time i have been in february since UO was only one park ..
and first time to hit mardi gras_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _me too!
> 
> first time i have been in february since UO was only one park ..
> and first time to hit mardi gras_


Bluers aren't happy either! You'll have a great time though. I always thought US was missing out by only doing weekend Mardi Gras. I think they made a wise choice doing it every night and having the food stands open. I'll probably go a couple of times. Might go see Ne Yo on feb 11th.


----------



## schumigirl

Freezing here.......but not as bad as where my family are up in Scotland. 

One brother in hospital, can't get transferred to a closer hospital because of the treacherous conditions.........told him best place for him. 

He had a heart attack yesterday......but is doing ok. Such a shock. They took him immediately to the further away hospital that is a specialist heart one as he was having a heart attack in the ambulance.......now they stabilised him he's doing good. 

But the weather up there is dreadful. Snow seems to be missing us at the moment, and hoping it stays that way, although will see what tomorrow brings. -2 tonight..........

Hope everyone is doing ok........


----------



## macraven

_hope brother heals smoothly and quickly_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hope brother heals smoothly and quickly_



Thanks Mac, one of my other brothers just called. He asked him to call me and tell me he's fine........although we texting I can't wait to talk to him. Can't remember what I told you in email and if there anything new.......brain a little frazzled!


----------



## macraven

_you were basic in the email but did add in a day later email he had an additional stent put in after the first set.

scary stuff.....!

he is in my prayers.

i'm sure you want to go see him and do hope and pray that the weather allows that.
nothing worse than trying to go see him and can't if weather and street conditions prevent that._


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, that's about it.........just glad he's on the mend and in the right place.

Yep, we can't go up in this weather, but wouldn't go up this weekend anyway.

I appreciate the prayers though.........

Snakes pc!!!! I hates snakes..........


Sat nursing a hot cup of tea.........hands are still cold..........went out grocery shopping today instead of tomorrow........was much quieter than a Friday.....may change my main shop day. 

Hows your weather Mac..........


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers for your brother Schumi.   I hope he is resting peacefully, and recovers fully.  

Okay, where did the sun go?  Uh winter, let me enjoy just some more hours of nicer weather.

Ugh, if airfare wasn't so high, I'd like to see Mardi Gras at US.  Little one has a 4 day week-end in March, due to in service days, so quick trip for just us girls?  Hmmm, maybe I'll see if AP rates at RPR.  I'd be ready to put on shorts sooner than later.  Hmm, pocket book needs a close looking at.   And yeah, none of the artists rocks my boat either.  But, will run it by little one.  Sitting for hours is not my idea of fun either.  But, collecting beads, with a drink in hand, yeah.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........think he's going to be ok..........thankfully!


I've only heard of 4 of the acts for Mardi Gras.........ONJ, UB40, Kool and the Gang and EWF.........

Watching Goliath with Billy Bob Thornton.........interesting.


----------



## macraven

70 at 6:30 this evening

Warming up more in Saturday

Pool weather is making a comeback


----------



## buckeev

Speedy recovery for SchumiBro!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Speedy recovery for SchumiBro!



Thanks buckeev........he seems to be doing ok.......moving him today to more local coronary care hospital......he hopes to be home Monday 



We have snow! Real, nasty horrible stuff today........told DS and DH to let me know when they got to work.......accidents all over the place! It's starting to ease now, but we have to go below freezing tonight which isn't good.......

But, should be gone by Sunday/Monday.........

I'm staying in today and making sauce for spicy meatballs and pasta tonight, then doing some baking this afternoon for a church bake sale tomorrow.......won't eat any! And making a flourless chocolate cake for DS for tomorrow......haven't made one for a while, he does love it. 

Hope you all have a good Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well.  It's Falling back Friday.  Temp at 5am this morning 54 degrees, temp at 5pm tonight, 34 or 35 degrees.  So much for short sleeves.

Glad to hear your brother is getting well taken care of Schumi.  Hope he does come home soon, Sunday instead of Monday.  Baking sounds good.  Love the smell of sweets in the oven.  Little one baked chocolate chip cookies last night.  I guess she didn't make enough, I didn't even get a chance to eat one.   It's that time of year I like to bake and cook in the oven.  Makes the kitchen warmer.

Mac, no swimming temps for us until around May.  I think my DSis tries to open the pool around Memorial Day.  Public pools don't open until school's out.  After such a cool spring last year, I'm not sure when we'll get that summer heat.











  So ready to sleep in.  With most of the games later at night, my week-end mornings are for being lazy.  Darn that alarm was annoying this morning.  Time to get a large cup of tea.  That big glass of water did nothing.

Hope all have an awesome week-end, a great wahoo Friday, and all homies, and loved ones of homies, feeling good.

And yes,


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Does she also serve as an alarm clock?
> 
> Squawk at daybreak?


not unless she has laid an egg


----------



## macraven

I know none of you want my daily weather report


So I'll step aside so tinyD, tink, pcstang can be weather person today


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, where is Vicki? 

She popped in and then disappeared.........hope you're doing better Vicki........

Mac weather is always interesting........we Brits make a career of talking about it to each other.......very acceptable way to start a conversation with strangers........

Thanks Lynne......yes, I love the smell of baking in the house. Our kitchen is always boiling hot as we have an AGA, well, we have a normal double oven too on the other side of the kitchen where we extended it, as I don't like doing everything in the AGA......you need to get your DD to make some more cookies.......always nice with a mug of tea! 


Dropped off the baking at the village church tonight........they'll do well as there was a lot of baking and goodies handed in.  And DS is looking forward to his cake tomorrow..........

It's perishing outside so a night in front of the TV for us..........


----------



## Robo56

Hello Sans family .

Schumi sorry to hear about your brother. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery .

It's supposed to be 76 today. Sun is shinning.

Hubby who does not care much for theme parks is almost on board for a trip up to Orlando to Universal. Want to show him the place the grandbabies and I love so much.

Never know I might get him on board for the trip in may too 

Our anniversary is in February he might budge....LOL

Hope everyone is doing well.

I think it was Tink and Lynne that were in sick bay last I checked hope you are all well and planning more trips.


----------



## macraven

Where did this week go????

Can not believe it is Saturday already


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo........he's hoping to get home today......

Oh I do hope you manage to get your DH to Universal.......that would be lovely! Fingers crossed..........



We have 0 today......and it feels it. DH an I went out this afternoon and it was bitter..........at least snow is gone. 

Getting Chinese takeout tonight for DS birthday..........can't believe he's 23 today! Now, where does that time go.............  We struck gold with him.......he really is the most wonderful son you could ask for.......so proud of him and the man he has become........

Have a great Saturday everyone...........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Kyle!    Hope the Chinese dinner was good.

Well, it is Saturday, so that means falling temps and snow,  and chilly drive to the games.  I will be taking a bath and sipping tea when I return.  

And yay!  Long weekend on tap.

Thanks Robo, feeling better, just some lingering congestion.

Later.


----------



## crostorfer

My Seahawks are laying an egg. I'm really sad.

On the flip side, I'll be in Orlando in four weeks and one day. So really, life isn't THAT bad right now in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> My Seahawks are laying an egg. I'm really sad.
> 
> On the flip side, I'll be in Orlando in four weeks and one day. So really, life isn't THAT bad right now in the grand scheme of things.



 
_To the darkside and sans thread

You'll have fun at UO on your trip
The next 4 weeks will soon be here



Sorry, but I live in Georgia ......
_

_And I watched the game too 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.........time flies! You still have signs of the cold! Folks that have had it seem to have had it for ages over here........that hacking cough doesn't seem to let up.......hope it's done soon.......


Sunday.........and a day in......no shops, no visiting and no visitors!  TV and laundry for me........they're washing the cars and sorting out garage and few other little jobs. 

Rib of beef for dinner later.........looking forward to that! 

Have a good Sunday...........


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> _To the darkside and sans thread
> 
> You'll have fun at UO on your trip
> The next 4 weeks will soon be here
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I live in Georgia ......
> _
> 
> _And I watched the game too
> _



Thanks! I've never been during Mardi Gras before so I'm excited to see something different. 

I'm looking forward to dinner at Cowfish. We love it, it's one of our top 5 favorite places to eat, ever. 

I'm also very excited to check out Sapphire Falls. My daughter is very pouty that we aren't at the Portofino again, but we've already stayed there three times. She's lamenting the lack of express passes but, quite frankly, every time we've been we've only actually NEEDED those express passes once or twice. On a Tuesday and Wednesday in mid-February, I'm not concerned. I told her if something happened and we need them, we can buy them. Its no big deal.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you will be there during Valentine's Day time period 

Could be some crowds into the weekend but never know what to expect until you are there

I think you will be fine with lines


Last year some crowd patterns were different 

But you can use the EE and get a lot done with normal waits
SRL is great when there are ride lines

This will be my first time at Mardi Gras
And looking forward for it

A lot of good places in city walk to eat but I have been to many of them
Makes it difficult of trying a new place
When I go as I really enjoyed the ones I have been to

Wishing you have great weather and a fun trip!


----------



## macraven

Schumi, so sad to read no visitors for you today as I would be on a plane quickly for the rib of beef dinner.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, so sad to read no visitors for you today as I would be on a plane quickly for the rib of beef dinner.....



Lol.......you know you'd always be welcome!! 

It was gorgeous.......bit too rare for DS but he managed........he takes the first slice from either side...........


Still raining here, just glad it's not snow or ice any more..........

Isn't Janet due back on the 16th? Not wanting to wish her trip away, but I forget.........

Final episode of Sherlock tonight..........


----------



## macraven

I can hardly keep up with Keisha's travels for this month

Lol

Did hear from her and she is enjoying sunshine


----------



## schumigirl

Glad Keisha had a nice trip......yes, she off again soon isn't she? Lucky lady.......



We have rain. But least it's not snow and ice. 

Busy morning with housework and cleaning my oven shelves and trays, always fun.......lol......made spicy tomato sauce and meatballs for dinner tonight. 

Brother got home from hospital last night and is feeling great! But, times like this makes you more aware being 5 hours away from close family can have a lot of down sides. Although we moved away over 20 years ago, Kyle was just a baby when we started moving around, we still miss that closeness with my family. But, that's life......you just get on with it don't you. 

Anyway, have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear your brother arrived home and is doing well Schumi.  Lush food as always.

Nice to watch week day junk on TV.  Put off some of the chores until today.  Long week ends are so appreciated.  Home fries, scrabbled eggs and bacon.   Real breakfasts on holidays. 

Watched our Buddy got Steeled.  I got no dog in that fight.  My end of the state team did not even make the playoffs.  Beagles for sure.  Sniffing and lots of talk, but no show at the big game for years now.  So, I feel for ya Sea Birds Crosto.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........is it a holiday weekend or are you just on a day off? Enjoy it anyway.......


I love bacon..........if I ever had the mad notion of becoming a vegetarian, bacon and steak would the 2 main things that would change my mind.......not that I would ever become a vegetarian........ definite meat eaters over here.........


----------



## macraven

Feels like everyone is on vacation



Or has a real life and a job...


Quiet in these parts


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, MLK's birthday is a federal holiday for us Schumi.  Hence, 3 day week-end for us with Monday the holiday.  And to get us ready for the rest of the week, slightly warmer, but rain.  I'll take that though, just north of us, it's closer to freezing, so freezing rain is their issue.  I feel for all those in the middle of our country for the ice and snow they got too much of.  We're flirting with the 50's this week, so that's a few degrees warmer than usual for the middle of January.  I am not complaining.  My heater is happy too.  

Hope Keisha got home safely.   I'm ready for a vacation already.  Keep seeing those military rates for cruises.  Just have to get DH to agree.  Maybe just a 3 or 5 day.  Have to check airfare. At least we have some credit from December's trip.  Dreaming.  But, hoping.

So, hello all.  And have a great Tuesday.  Eat a taco, or two.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm back from the land of no data.

Sorry to hear about your brother Carole but glad he's doing better.  I know how it is living away from family.  My brother is a 3 hour drive from my house, it's easier for us to meet in the middle for our get togethers.

Not much going on here...I'm recovered and enjoying our spring like temps this week.  I may get the energy up to build that raised bed I've been working on with Trey...right now it's just a pile of blocks and dirt.

Glad my Falcons won this week and are going to have one last game at the dome before it turns into a parking lot.  It's funny that both my teams are getting new digs this year.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  . Sun is shining and coffee is good. Supposed to be 80 today 

Tink glad to hear you are feeling better and good to have you back on the boards.

Going up to Orlando for a few days next week. I have never been to Universal in January, so it will be a first.
AP is burning a hole in my pocket.

Schumi glad to hear your brother is out of hospital and back home.


----------



## macraven

Nice to see homies her this morning !

Tink go to a Macdonald or food joint and use their wifi ....
You were missed here 

Robo, so you have any idea how temps will be the end of January?
Need help ideas to pack for weather 

Lynne and schumi do hope your weather improves so you can wear sunglasses soon


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Nice to see homies her this morning !
> 
> Tink go to a Macdonald or food joint and use their wifi ....
> You were missed here


Thanks mac 

I wish there was a place near here with free WiFi, I have to drive 30 minutes in either direction to get it.  If my service provider would honor it's commitment we would still have unlimited data on Trey's phone...still trying to figure out which plan to go with since I only have a month to decide...I hate changes

Robo...I would pack for all weather situations...dress in layers as the temps are usually cool in the mornings and evenings.  The last time we visited in January  I wore shorts in the middle of the day and a jacket at night.  Hope you have a blast whatever the weather


----------



## macraven

Tink 
Can't you steal neighbors wi if!?

I can't here cause all of them have theirs locked 
But I do have a package for unlimited data
Don't like c
The charges but we all three don't have to fuss at each other


----------



## tink1957

I have no neighbors close enough to steal...bad part about living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tlinus

I cannot believe it is the middle of January already. WHERE did the month go?

Schumi...so glad your brother is on the mend!!

As for us, well, finals this week for the two High Schoolers. The Senior has Senioritis, the Freshman is excited for his new classes. New Semester begins next week. 

Courtney landed the role of Madame Thenardier in the Drama Group's production of Les Mis. And of course the week we are away she will be missing 4 rehearsal days with her scenes ... ugh!!! She is having a mini meltdown  Frank is preparing for his first Mock Trial Competition this Saturday and Sunday. He will be on Stage Crew Again for this spring show. I am really glad 
he is having a fantastic experience as a 9th grade boy. It could have gone either way.....but I guess having a sister who is there helps. 

Cold, rainy and ready for sunshine!!! Counting down the days!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Vicki........glad you're on the mend too.......

Cheers Robo.........and you have a trip soon!! Excellent........

Hey tlinus..........always great to see you!! Thanks,......brother is home and doing brilliantly..........sounds like everyone your end is doing good.........you know I have never seen Les Mis.......think I might be the only one who hasn't seen it.........hope she does good though! Tough part I believe.......enjoy that upcoming trip......


Back later.........


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> I cannot believe it is the middle of January already. WHERE did the month go?
> 
> Schumi...so glad your brother is on the mend!!
> 
> As for us, well, finals this week for the two High Schoolers. The Senior has Senioritis, the Freshman is excited for his new classes. New Semester begins next week.
> 
> Courtney landed the role of Madame Thenardier in the Drama Group's production of Les Mis. And of course the week we are away she will be missing 4 rehearsal days with her scenes ... ugh!!! She is having a mini meltdown  Frank is preparing for his first Mock Trial Competition this Saturday and Sunday. He will be on Stage Crew Again for this spring show. I am really glad
> he is having a fantastic experience as a 9th grade boy. It could have gone either way.....but I guess having a sister who is there helps.
> 
> Cold, rainy and ready for sunshine!!! Counting down the days!!!



_good to see you again here homie!

i can remember when your kids were littles....
they are growing up too fast.

hard to imagine Frank being in 9th grade


yea the month is half way over and i have not figured out a thing for my orlando trip end of this month
have the motherland adr all made and a plan to follow, no plans for the darkside as well, i never really make any in advance.

have to figure out the drive down once in florida and what to pack....._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _good to see you again here homie!
> 
> i can remember when your kids were littles....
> they are growing up too fast.
> 
> hard to imagine Frank being in 9th grade
> 
> 
> yea the month is half way over and i have not figured out a thing for my orlando trip end of this month
> have the motherland adr all made and a plan to follow, no plans for the darkside as well, i never really make any in advance.
> 
> have to figure out the drive down once in florida and what to pack....._


Do you have a sunpass?


----------



## macraven

_no

not sure if it would be worth it for me.
went to the website and saw what it costs and the deposit amount_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _no
> 
> not sure if it would be worth it for me.
> went to the website and saw what it costs and the deposit amount_


I think when I got mine it was $20. If you go to WDW first take 75, FL turnpike, and then 429. Avoids the east side traffic and brings you in on the west side of WDW. Turnpike and 429 are toll roads. If you do USO first take 75, turnpike and then I4. You will be on I4 for maybe 2 miles. Get off at kirkman to go in the back way. For RPR I get off on the Uni exit. You'll drive by CB and SF. Take a right and RPR will be on your right. If you plan on driving much the sunpass is well worth.


----------



## macraven

Thanks homie!

I'll be going to wdw first and then movingno over to UO 

I read on the sun pass site it would be $30 as I have to preload $10 in the account 

If I do cash for tolls did read some do not have attendants


----------



## keishashadow

Hello me homies

Wound up back home very early on Monday, still doing laundry and sorting out all the mess.

Lovely trip, going to post a mini TR to share some pics off my phone.  DS has my memory sticks from cameras, hope to have them back in hand sooner vs later.



kohlby said:


> Temp has been steadily dropping all day.  Winter is here.  The windchill is supposed to make it feel like in the 20's.    I guess it's time for a day of winter.



I've been in Orlando same week in January, thought it cold last time when the closed the resort pools @ WDW...

HA!

We were layered up, complete with winter coasts and still cold @ Universal on the 7th in the evening.

Lynne if any consolation the weather so bad the ship was delayed 4 hours getting back for us to board.  They cancelled our 1st port of call (Half Moon Cay, prettiest beach I've seen) and we overnighted in a very chilly Nassau. Waves so high the first night, many of the crew members were hurling in the halls. I retired before 8 pm and managed not to join them but it was very close, even with meds that typically do the trick.  Daytona was rather chilly with strong winds, did have a nice day in Orlando on our 1st and last days.



macraven said:


> _pc, i noticed you saw the line up for mardi gras performers
> 
> i was a tad disappointed with the list
> 
> won't hang around for it on opening night._



Yes, I don't feel quite so bad for having to leave to catch flight home.  They went 'cheap' this year.  Perhaps just not willing to have another Fall Out (boy)crowd control fail-boat with popular talent.



crostorfer said:


> My Seahawks are laying an egg. I'm really sad.
> 
> On the flip side, I'll be in Orlando in four weeks and one day. So really, life isn't THAT bad right now in the grand scheme of things.



Was Rootin for them, sorry.  Feel free to join the Steeler Nation, we need all the help we can muster to knock of the dreaded Patriots.



schumigirl said:


> Lol.......you know you'd always be welcome!!
> 
> It was gorgeous.......bit too rare for DS but he managed........he takes the first slice from either side...........
> 
> 
> Still raining here, just glad it's not snow or ice any more..........
> 
> Isn't Janet due back on the 16th? Not wanting to wish her trip away, but I forget.........
> 
> Final episode of Sherlock tonight..........



"Here"   so sorry to hear of your brother's misfortune, hope it all turns around for him soon!



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne........is it a holiday weekend or are you just on a day off? Enjoy it anyway.......
> 
> 
> I love bacon..........if I ever had the mad notion of becoming a vegetarian, bacon and steak would the 2 main things that would change my mind.......not that I would ever become a vegetarian........ definite meat eaters over here.........



If I was ever in the position of having to pick a last meal (as in before they pulled the switch lol), steak & bacon would be featured prominently.



pcstang said:


> Do you have a sunpass?





macraven said:


> _no
> 
> not sure if it would be worth it for me.
> went to the website and saw what it costs and the deposit amount_



I used mine for the first time.  Got tired of waiting for Florida to make good on the edict they are to accept the EZPass.

Came quickly, loaded it up with $10 and wahla...no need to go thru the slow line & then try to merge back into traffic. Believe I've already auto filled it twice, painless process.  Best $20 I've spent in ages. 

Bonus points I left it in the rental car.  Honest Alamo person chased me down, duh, Stoopid tourists.


----------



## pcstang

@keishashadow welcome back. I get sea sick so I'm hesitant to cruise.

@schumigirl glad your brother is on the mend. Don't know how I missed it.

@macraven get the sunpass, as Keisha said, you drive right through. On 429 you won't even have to slow down.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep. I bought the removable sun pass too.  Though I have an easy pass for my cars, I have used the sun pass for 2 trips with a rental now, and so nice to sail through like I got used to via easy pass.  At home, we have easy pass only entrances.  Did not see that in FLA, but liked the pass only lanes like we have at home.

Glad to hear you made it home safely Keisha, but sorry to hear the weather was not the best.  I take medicine as I get terrible sea sick, but my kids don't get any kind of motion sickness like their dad.  Our first night at sea with my kids, I almost was sick as we were going through the outer bands of a hurricane.  The ship was rocking so nicely, that around midnight, I had to take the loose hangers that were clanking in the closet, and put them on clothes at the bottom of the closet.  We were also right below the pool chair storage, and we could hear them sliding back and forth.  Was not a restful night to start the cruise.  But we had beautiful weather all the cruises we had, except for that night.

Just chilling.  Rain and more rain, that made the day feel even cooler.  Wind to pick up as the rain starts to leave tomorrow morning.

Hey, PC.


----------



## kohlby

I've been busy and it looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on.  

Schumi - I'm glad he's back at home now.  It is hard being far from family.

Mac- yes, get a Sunpass.  We have the sticker ones so they cost less.  But - then you can't move it from one car to another.  It's worth it.  A lot of the tourists stay off the turnpike so the driving is so much easier.  Even if you don't make it worth it this trip, you'll have other trips to make it worth it!


My SIL now has to go to Orlando once a month for work so she just left from visiting.  It was nice to see her - it had been over a year.  We went to Sea World since they were having their get a friend in for free thing for passholders.  My eldest son didn't come - he was recovering from a scout camping trip canoeing in the Everglades.  He learned that canoeing in the ocean is much harder than he realized.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks pc........did give us a scare, but he's doing good!

Yay........Janet's back.........and glad to hear no hurling.......that's never fun! Looking forward to those pics.......may not show them to Tom, you know he wants to do a cruise one day..........it'll only encourage his argument for me to do one..........lol.......

Thanks Kohlby.......he's doing good........yep, even after 20 odd years it's not easy being so far from family, especially when something like this happens. Glad you got to spend some time with your SiL.........and your poor son........sounded like a tough time he had!



Another grey miserable day here again today.........little brighter than yesterday, that's the best it's gonna be I think..........least we don't have snow.......always a sliver lining!

Just spent a while sorting out all my bakeware and ovenware cabinets........finally done. All neat and tidy and sorted into some kind of order........not the most interesting morning I ever spent.........

But, it's Wednesday..........


----------



## macraven

Question for you probably Keisha or pc would know

Since I don't have time to order a sun pass on line, can it be bought at the welcome center and do you know if they are opened on sundays


----------



## macraven

Lynne I like you was waiting for the ez pass to be useable someday but not happening in January

Kohlby are you completely settled in now at your new home?
How does it feel to have all sunshine and no snow now?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and since it is Wednesday, that means (and Keisha's back yay!)
Camel's making her hump day appearance:






Yeah, it's a rainy, cool, and dark start to the day.  Hey, I'm not complaining.  It's rain and not snow.  And it's above freezing.  Certainly time for short sleeves.

Sounds like you were busy this morning Schumi.  Always good to organize.

Kohlby, nice to hear all is well.  Always good when family visits.  

Mac, I would assume they would be open every day of the week, but maybe have shorter hours, like 8 to 5 on Sundays.  I think they still give out a free glass of orange juice.  I ordered mine, and got it in the mail in less than a week.  I add and delete the rental on my phone's Sunpass app.  Easy.    Oh, and good morning!


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne 
I figured this would be one of the rare times I would drive to Orlando as long drives aren't my preference 

When I drive to Gainesville or Tampa, I don't need the sun-pass

Started to think back roads would be what I used as less accidents on them

If it only takes one week for receiving them by mail could work
Don't have a lot of time left before I go 

Looking at weather up north makes me wonder how late spring will be there this year

Down here have had many warm days in the 70's but major rain will start tomorrow and temps will drop


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Question for you probably Keisha or pc would know
> 
> Since I don't have time to order a sun pass on line, can it be bought at the welcome center and do you know if they are opened on sundays


I have never checked the welcome center, but you can buy it at many places.  We bought ours at Publix.  I think Walgreens has it too.  However, then we had to activate it by going online and then there was a waiting time until it was active. My husband did one car early enough that it was good to go the next day.  My car was done very late at night so it wasn't good to use until the day after the next.


----------



## macraven

Thanks kohlby
I'll probably hit Florida on a Sunday around 5:00 
Won't help me then with the waiting period and set up for sun pass 

I'll have to see mailing time info

If all fails will figure out back roads then

Either way, I'll end up in Orlando one way or another


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Lynne I like you was waiting for the ez pass to be useable someday but not happening in January
> 
> Kohlby are you completely settled in now at your new home?
> How does it feel to have all sunshine and no snow now?


I didn't exactly have much snow before.  I watched friends from there get excited for the 1-2 inches of snow that was supposedly to come and all they had were a few flakes.  So, I've missed just a few flakes this winter so far.  I didn't mind the snow - it could be years between enough snow to make a tiny snowman.  And, it always melted quickly.  The coldness was tough though.  This heat is really nice.  I've had to use my heat just one day since we moved.  

We are slowly settling in.  It's hard to get things done between having kids and wanting to go play all the time with so much to do here.


----------



## macraven

Kohlby isn't it nice not to have cold weather!

A year from now you'll have everything set up in your house 
It's more fun to enjoy Florida than to organize a house

I be been in my house one year and still do not have the house set up completely


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robo, so you have any idea how temps will be the end of January?
> Need help ideas to pack for weather



Mac it is supposed to be in the 80's with low's in the evening in the 60's thru Sunday then Monday in upper 60's low at night in low 50's. Then start climbing back up in the 70's by Tuesday. Think I will take Tinks advice and make sure to have some long and short sleeve shirts and capri's and diffently pack a sweat shirt and jeans. So will be prepared for what comes.

I'am not leaving to drive up to Orlando till Tuesday. Hubby decided not to go. He told me to go up and rest, eat good food, shop and enjoy the rides and have a good time. He is a sweetheart. It will be an adventure. Looking forward to it.

Keisha glad to hear your back. Will look forward to your pics. Was wondering how things would be at sea as we did have some really windy days here in Florida at the start your cruise.  We had 25 mile winds for a couple of days.


----------



## pcstang

@macraven 
http://m.visitflorida.com/en-us/art...-2013/sunpass-in-vending-machines.mobile.html
This is from 2013 but I read more threads from as recent as 2016 that it's still available. I bought mine at the turkey lake plaza on the turnpike. Set it up in the parking lot and it was ready to be used immediately.


----------



## keishashadow

It's been unseasonably warm here, a bit of a dip today into the 40's but have beefing enjoying temps close to 60, almost 25 degrees over our average!

Started mini. TR

http://disboards.com/threads/mini-tr-a-salute-to-florida-but-to-mostly-portofino-bay-hotel.3572751/


----------



## Pax

Hey Mac!

You need me to send you one of them things? They retail everywhere here and priority mailed tomorrow you'd have it Monday I suspect.

Pax


----------



## kohlby

As for an Orlando weather report, it's been shorts and t-shirt weather most days.  I went to Downtown Disney this past weekend and was a little chilly in my tank top and shorts though.  That's me being chilly so it may have been upper 60's or lower 70's.   The temps are supposed to remain warm for at least a while.  Sunday currently has a high chance of rain though it may not come until evening.  (Or maybe not at all - it's only Wednesday now so plenty of time for the forecast to change).


----------



## macraven

Pax

I'll give you a call Thursday


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

It's morning time...


----------



## Lynne G

1/2 a moon in the sky when I woke up.  Hah!  Mom knows best.  Older one got to bed earlier last night.  He woke up as I was leaving, and said, he felt so much better, and that's because he went to bed earlier.  He's still not a morning person. 

oooh, off to make tea, and the sun is starting to peak over the horizon. Yes, maybe not such a gloomy day like we've had.  

Enjoy your Thursday all, and throw back a drink or memory.  Friday's coming soon.


----------



## tlinus

And just like that.....half the school year is over for the kids  POOF. Gone! 

Now just waiting for some of these colleges to get their act together and let the girl child know what's up! Applied to 6 and have only heard back from 1.

Ah well.....Happy Thursday Peeps!!! One day closer to vacation


----------



## macraven

_10 more days and will be in orlando_


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in.  I'm not even counting yet, so far away.   Lucky homies with a trip on the close horizon.     

Darn clouds.  That sun was only seen a short time.  No sunglasses needed once again.  Oh the dreary days of January.  

I hope girl gets more yes responses from the colleges.  Yep, my little one is now 1/2 way through her HS sophomore year, and every day, she gets mail from a handful of colleges.  We told her she's going to stay in state, but I have a feeling she won't.  Ah, round two will be here before I know it too.  Older one just started his second semester of being a college freshman.  If all goes well, I will be in the poor house, with 2 in college for at least 1 year.  I already warned the older one, 4 years or else.  Little one, I am not as concerned with. 

Time for me tea.  It's that kinda day.  I know it's winter, but gosh even this close to 50 degree day does not feel warm.  The dampness is still around, and the cold wind does not help.  Lots of rain to come this week-end.  That's okay.  While we'll be soggy, it's not snow, and that's why it's okay.  


May do a short trip in June.  Have to review the schedules and access the cost.  With the free Canada parks, we may head north for a long week-end instead of south.  I still have time to plan.    If we do over Christmas, that planning shall commence soon.  Let the dreaming start.


----------



## buckeev

Paging Mr. Noah...
Please build me an ARK!!! 
Houston area be like 20,000 Rednecks Under the Sea.


----------



## Lynne G

Saw on the news last night Buckeev.  Terrible flooding.  Hope you, family and your homies are staying dry and safe.  We're going to get a whole lot of rain this week-end from that system, but hopefully not nearly the amount of flooding Houston is having.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Paging Mr. Noah...
> Please build me an ARK!!!
> Houston area be like 20,000 Rednecks Under the Sea.



Even made the news over here!

Hope it dries up quickly! Awful!


tlinus and Lynne.......hope both your kiddos get what they want from colleges........tense time! 


We are having damp and quite mild weather right now......not warm by any means, but not usual winter freezing temps.......we reached 8c today (46F) and tonight around dusk the sea and the sky just blended into one big grey colour......couldn't see a horizon......was quite weird, don't think I've ever seen it quite as similar as that. Bit misty too........

Having some lemon tea right now........real lemons with proper tea, not just flavoured bags......yuk.....don't like them very much........


----------



## Squirlz

It's above freezing for the next few days here. Glad the driveway is no longer a sheet of ice.  I slid into the corner of the garage with the MINI the other day.  Just barely tapped but it was embarrassing.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yep. I bought the removable sun pass too.  Though I have an easy pass for my cars, I have used the sun pass for 2 trips with a rental now, and so nice to sail through like I got used to via easy pass.  At home, we have easy pass only entrances.  Did not see that in FLA, but liked the pass only lanes like we have at home.
> 
> Glad to hear you made it home safely Keisha, but sorry to hear the weather was not the best.  I take medicine as I get terrible sea sick, but my kids don't get any kind of motion sickness like their dad.  Our first night at sea with my kids, I almost was sick as we were going through the outer bands of a hurricane.  The ship was rocking so nicely, that around midnight, I had to take the loose hangers that were clanking in the closet, and put them on clothes at the bottom of the closet.  We were also right below the pool chair storage, and we could hear them sliding back and forth.  Was not a restful night to start the cruise.  But we had beautiful weather all the cruises we had, except for that night.
> 
> Just chilling.  Rain and more rain, that made the day feel even cooler.  Wind to pick up as the rain starts to leave tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hey, PC.



Nothing like the staff dragging the pool chairs around crack of dawn when cleaning off the deck.  Even worse when u have an aft balcony and the water drips down onto your deck.  That's the sort of cabin choice you make once lol



kohlby said:


> I've been busy and it looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on.
> 
> Schumi - I'm glad he's back at home now.  It is hard being far from family.
> 
> Mac- yes, get a Sunpass.  We have the sticker ones so they cost less.  But - then you can't move it from one car to another.  It's worth it.  A lot of the tourists stay off the turnpike so the driving is so much easier.  Even if you don't make it worth it this trip, you'll have other trips to make it worth it!
> 
> 
> My SIL now has to go to Orlando once a month for work so she just left from visiting.  It was nice to see her - it had been over a year.  We went to Sea World since they were having their get a friend in for free thing for passholders.  My eldest son didn't come - he was recovering from a scout camping trip canoeing in the Everglades.  He learned that canoeing in the ocean is much harder than he realized.



Did DS see anything 'interesting' in the Everglades water?  I'm hoping for a Boa lol



macraven said:


> Question for you probably Keisha or pc would know
> 
> Since I don't have time to order a sun pass on line, can it be bought at the welcome center and do you know if they are opened on sundays



You can buy @ publix, CVS, Walgreens, tons of other places if you don't think it'll come in time.





Lynne G said:


> Yep, and since it is Wednesday, that means (and Keisha's back yay!)
> Camel's making her hump day appearance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a rainy, cool, and dark start to the day.  Hey, I'm not complaining.  It's rain and not snow.  And it's above freezing.  Certainly time for short sleeves.
> 
> Sounds like you were busy this morning Schumi.  Always good to organize.
> 
> Kohlby, nice to hear all is well.  Always good when family visits.
> 
> Mac, I would assume they would be open every day of the week, but maybe have shorter hours, like 8 to 5 on Sundays.  I think they still give out a free glass of orange juice.  I ordered mine, and got it in the mail in less than a week.  I add and delete the rental on my phone's Sunpass app.  Easy.    Oh, and good morning!



Camel is sweet but I'm not one to pass up seeing captain jack again.  Off to google captain jack on a camel lol

I used the feature that lets you set the return time on the app to remove it from my account.  Liked not having to go back onto it when all the hubbub starts heading to terminal.  Did notice some charges from the more far flung toll booths didn't hit until 2 days after I returned home.



tlinus said:


> And just like that.....half the school year is over for the kids  POOF. Gone!
> 
> Now just waiting for some of these colleges to get their act together and let the girl child know what's up! Applied to 6 and have only heard back from 1.
> 
> Ah well.....Happy Thursday Peeps!!! One day closer to vacation



Re college acceptance hoops:

A thick envelope better than a thin one

No hearing at least means student still being considered

Deferments suck but better than a waitlist

Good lucks





buckeev said:


> Paging Mr. Noah...
> Please build me an ARK!!!
> Houston area be like 20,000 Rednecks Under the Sea.



I shouldn't be laughing quite so hard

Sorry, stay safe



Squirlz said:


> It's above freezing for the next few days here. Glad the driveway is no longer a sheet of ice.  I slid into the corner of the garage with the MINI the other day.  Just barely tapped but it was embarrassing.



I have lost count of the number of times I've slid on ice into my garage door.  So exciting they 'give' a bit...what happens in the driveway, stays in the driveway


----------



## macraven

_Just read UO is raising the butter beer to $6.99

It will blow my budget I made for the trip
Lol_


----------



## macraven

I hate insomnia


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just read UO is raising the butter beer to $6.99
> 
> It will blow my budget I made for the trip
> Lol_



Lol.......I can hear the squeals of nickel and diming already 

I'm surprised they haven't put it up before.........been same price for ages.........

Hope you finally got to sleep........lying awake is a nightmare!



Got my 2 off to work already........now for relaxing morning of breakfast, friend coming for coffee, lemon tea for me and then lunch before DH gets home early today.......it's Friday.....yay.......then the joy that is grocery shopping  really should start getting it delivered, but I like to choose my own fresh produce. 

Hope your Friday is a good one..........


----------



## macraven

Friday... Tuesday ..... all the run together whe you can't sleep. Been storming outside sine 8 tonight


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the joys of car window scraping.  We went below freezing last night, so sitting at 34 right now.  Cool start for this Friday.  Yay!  Friday.  Thankfully, no ice ion the roads.  I hope it stays above freezing later today. 

Talk about insomnia, I woke up at 4 am and could not get back to sleep. Got a little more news time.  That, and hot oatmeal for breakfast.  

At least the rain will hold off until later today.  Then a nor'easter storm on Monday.  A wet and windy start back to work next week.  Out to do errands before the rain, then meet older one for lunch, and may be nice, and pick up little one after school, as I don't think she wore a raincoat or took an umbrella. Since the rain is coming around lunchtime, I will be sure to take an umbrella.


 

So,  enjoy your Friday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Just read UO is raising the butter beer to $6.99
> 
> It will blow my budget I made for the trip
> Lol_



Going with butter beer mug 'half empty' mode (since I cannot stand the stuff) and tell myself I'm saving even more $ now not drinking it lol.

Will say my DIL insisted I try her hot version, better IMO but still say it's just crying for a shot of rum.

'Big' reveal posted in TR as to my PBH room assignment, I"m still dancing

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Going with butter beer mug 'half empty' mode (since I cannot stand the stuff) and tell myself I'm saving even more $ now not drinking it lol.
> 
> Will say my DIL insisted I try her hot version, better IMO but still say it's just crying for a shot of rum.
> 
> 'Big' reveal posted in TR as to my PBH room assignment, I"m still dancing
> 
> Have a good weekend all.



Yep, can't really say I like butter beer either........I prefer the pumpkin fizz.........

Glad I popped on before I go out, caught up on your reveal! Fabulous!!! Love it.......what beautiful rooms! 


Heading out shopping soon (yuk) and apparently we have to get cold again this weekend. Yuk again.........it is just grey outside still, and the sea matches the sky again.........would love to see some blue skies!

Tomorrow I have a makeover with Clinique.......Christmas Present........New make up......yay! I like the girl who's doing it in the store, as she doesn't go too different, but recognises what you as a customer like.........

Catch youse later.........


----------



## macraven

What a fabulous Christmas present schumi!

Lucky ducky....


----------



## macraven

Keisha
That video was great

I loved  that tour!


----------



## buckeev

Just booked a surprise/birthday/valentines 4 day, late-Feb."Mardi-Gras"    trip for my dear bride and her BFF...(Yup, you read that correct...ANOTHER trip by my family members WITHOUT GAGE or THIS GUY!!!)... Of course, that's not to say there won't be a "GUY'S TRIP" at some point this year!...(because...there WILL be!)


----------



## Robo56

Buckeev that was so nice of you to book a trip for your wife and her friend.


----------



## tlinus

buckeev said:


> Paging Mr. Noah...
> Please build me an ARK!!!
> Houston area be like 20,000 Rednecks Under the Sea.


----------



## schumigirl

You're a good guy buckeev.........your wife is a lucky lady! 



Well, back from makeover and topping up on makeup.........I love what she did! So, I had to buy everything........I'm a soft touch with make up! Looked very glamorous......felt a bit overdone walking into village store when we came home......lol........

Just heading out for lunch with DH.......seems a shame to waste the glamorous make up and outfit! 

Hope your Saturday is a good one.............


----------



## macraven

So our schumi is dolled up like a movie star!

It feels so good to have someone do a make up session doesn't it

Morning all homies


----------



## Lynne G

Nah, Schumi, looking fabulous anytime is good.  How nice a gift.
You can meet my little one.  She would be happy to shop in cosmetic stores with you.  

Quiet Saturday.  Clouds, so no glorious sun.  Thick foggy start instead, as we will be in the 40's.  Quite gray.
Getting ready for the nor'easter that arrives late Sunday night.  Broke my umbrella, so will be on a hunt for one today.  The wind we had with the rain we have had, has broke more than on of our umbrellas.


Kids are still in sleep mode.  I will be waking them by 10, as they need to come with me on some of the errands I have to get done today.  Early birds, they need to learn that.  The tea pot is calling my name.

I need caffeine, games are later tonight, so it will be a long day.

Have a great Saturday.
​


----------



## schumigirl

Had lovely lunch out with DH, then went fun shopping.........got some nice things and a lovely gift for my sisters birthday next week.......sorted. Always struggle what to get her........


But,.....it's Saturday night.........quiet night in for us with snacks and a movie..........blooming cold outside. 

Have a good Saturday night.........


----------



## schumigirl

We have sunshine! 

Blue skies, and the big yellow thing in the sky is out.........can even see the sea! 

Chilly though........

Happy Sunday.........


----------



## tink1957

Rain, rain...I think we got all the rain that we prayed for earlier this year in one weekend 

Glad you have sunshine Carole...congrats on the makeover, but you always look good ...you must feel extra special now.

Looking forward to the big game today, hope my dish doesn't go out since bad weather is predicted at game time.

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday, and more errands with the older one.  He is actually a good shopper when I grocery shop.  Getting ready for the games, and back to the work week.  Found some new umbrellas, so we are ready for the nor'easter.  They are now saying more of a direct hit, so ducks will be happy.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday everyone . It's 85 and the sun is shinning .

 Tink we are not getting rain, but it is blowing a hoolie as Schumi would say. Wind gusting up to 25 miles per hour. Making the palms trees sing for sure.

Went to Sebastian for a Art show this morning. Hubby found a painting he liked. 

Having a birthday party this evening for my neighbor from Canada. Made her a Reese's peanut butter cake for her birthday. She loves chocolate so hope she likes it. I got the recipe from my cousin and tweaked it a bit. Omitted the cream cheese in the frosting and made the cake mix simpler. I have ribs in the crock pot and twice baked potatoes and corn ready for the oven. 

Didn't take into consideration when i booked my days up at Universal that the Harry Potter weekend was this coming weekend. Duh! it is clearly seen on the website...LOL...just had tunnel vision for my getaway. I'am looking forward to seeing how busy the park is during this time of year. Might be skewed if the Potter fans arrive early. I saw that they have a nice line up of the stars for the weekend. The actors that played Draco and Lucius Malfoy, Neville Longbottom, Filius Flitwick/Griphook. Should be nice.

The weather in Orlando is going to be nice for the next few days. Supposed to cool down in the 60's by Friday. We will see.

Have a great rest of the day everyone. Hope your Sunday is restful and nice.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Vicki......you're too kind........ Hope you're weather doesn't get too bad!

Robo, sound delish.......I adore ribs! Hope you run into Jason Isaacs over the weekend.............he is cute!!! Really cute 


We are at zero tonight and due to go below freezing tonight! Pay off for having a beautiful sunny day........

Not water park people, but now the opening date has been announced for Volcano Bay I did look and have to say I kinda like the look of it.......may have to go just for a wander.......won't go on anything though.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo, sound delish.......I adore ribs! Hope you run into Jason Isaacs over the weekend.............he is cute!!! Really cute




Yes, he is easy on the eyes. I will leave Friday. Not going to hang around for the events. Had a nice incentive to visit with good AP rates for the days I'am there.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yes, he is easy on the eyes. I will leave Friday. Not going to hang around for the events. Had a nice incentive to visit with good AP rates for the days I'am there.



Oh you'll be gone by then? 

I'd keep an eye out anyway........


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Yes, he is easy on the eyes. I will leave Friday. Not going to hang around for the events. Had a nice incentive to visit with good AP rates for the days I'am there.



You leave Friday ?
I drive down Sunday 

Going to the motherland first then switching to the darkside


----------



## macraven

Today has been a blur

Hope not to have a repeat anytime soon


Storms that Vicki shared with me woke me up at 2 am and again at 5 am

Finally slept around 7:30 this morning
Missed church as I woke up at noon

Little did I know that Mr Mac dropped son off at the park so he could walk some paths 

Found the note by my coffee maker after up

iPhone screwed up and did not ring at all
Listen to the messages to pick son up 

Which those calls started around 11ish

Going to sprint and do a phone exchange this week........


And the storms returned here a couple of hours ago
Going to be a wet week

Which leads to another problem
I live on a ridge with gently sloping ground 

When I go about 3 miles to the main roads there is a 4 way stop
If the rain continues, the creek at that intersection floods the roads

So just sayin I'm not anywhere if that creek floods as the road is closed

But we have bread and eggs and coffee so will survive
Hahahahaha

Hope all the homies get better weather and are fine


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, predicted 50 mph winds with the torrential rain.  I am definitely packing my lunch tomorrow.  Hunkering down as the rain is already falling.  

Yay for Atlanta.  At least one bird named team Super Bowl bound.

 

   And the fog continued all today, but thankfully not as thick as it was yesterday.  Was waiting for an alien or the headless horseman or the creature from the swamp.  Yeah, and if Schumi saw our weather these last 2 days, she probably would think she saw Jason appear out of the fog.  

Have a good night all.  Stay safe and dry those having wet weather days.


----------



## Robo56

Winds are still blowing about 30 miles an hour. Lynne you have 50 mile an hour winds coming  hunker down and stay safe.

Neighbors birthday party was nice. She loved her dinner, cake and gifts. Sent lots of cake home with her.



schumigirl said:


> Oh you'll be gone by then?
> 
> I'd keep an eye out anyway.......



I will keep a lookout for any good looking Potter dudes just for you Carole .

Was going to hang around a little on Friday after I check out, but I will probably head home.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> You leave Friday ?
> I drive down Sunday



Just a short trip this time. I have family coming in a few days after I get back so did not want to be gone to long. So decided not to stay the weekend to.  With the Potter event going on thought it would be to busy.

Have a great trip Mac.


----------



## macraven

Well......we have dish tv

Pouring rain and storms 
Lost the game


Drats!


----------



## Lynne G

Patriots versus Falcons.


----------



## macraven

I was watching that game until tv reception got knocked out


----------



## kohlby

All is fine here in Orlando.  The storms were fierce but most went just north of me.  We had a lot of wind and rain but it went through fast.  Some of those cells looked pretty scary - I hope those who dealt with possible tornados are all okay.  And the winds that were 100-120+ mph.    I was watching the weather guys instead of sports.  I was afraid a tornado would pop up and I wouldn't know.  (Also, there wasn't an option but to watch the weather guys on most channels).  Glad to hear the Patriots did well.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday Morning........

Beautiful day here and even though it`s freezing.....it`s so pretty outside. Not that I`m going outside.......it`s just pretty.........

Weather did look nasty in Orlando........my friend posted a picture on Instagram.....not nice.

Have a great Monday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning all.  Well, good afternoon Schumi and the across the pond homies.

The Nor'easter is upon us, and the winds picked up around 4am this morning.  Wind is howling or blowing a major hoolie as Schumi would say.  Bad hair day alert!  

Kohlby, glad to hear family made it through the storm okay.  The reports of tornado hits in FLA and in the south are scary.  I was worried about you, Robo, Tink, Mac, PC, TinyD, all the homies in the panhandle area.  Mac, I hope you got your reception back.  They're predicting wires down with the wind we're having.  Things already flying into the road.  It's trash day, so lots of cans overturned already.  At least our temperature is around 40, so 2 or so inches of rain and not the snow that will blanket north of us.  Soggy is today's word.   

And yes it's Monday.  Another gray day.  They're saying no seeing the sun until at least Wednesday. Oh my, no wonder they say winter blues.    And for a hehe, I overheard a kid ask him mom when winter would be over.  Not soon enough.  I think all of us are ready for nicer weather once the new year starts.  







So, my daily hunt for tea.  It's going to be hot tea.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies!

Weather still icky here
Just like Lynne has, rain, wind, cold

Lynne southern Georgia had the 8 deaths from the storm
Think and I did not have that severe weather hit us

We got rain and lots of it
Kohlby I bet you will beat all of us in this weather game!

Loved schumis minionions.....


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, glad you and Tink are okay, and not have had the severe weather hit.  Sorry to hear of the deaths from the storm.  Meant GA, but still thinking about FLA, I guess.  Some mighty strong cells in this storm that tracking north now.  

There is this constant wailing noise heard through the windows.  Heaviest rain to come on the way home.  Hoping there is no big water to drive through.  

Ate breakfast earlier, so already on the hunt for lunch.  Packed, so nothing exciting.  I swear the wind feels like it's coming through the window.  Time for more tea.


----------



## marciemi

We spent some time huddled in a closet last night with Tornado Warnings (a couple different times) but other than losing a lot of leaves, all was good here.  Glad to hear Mac was okay - first person I thought of when I kept hearing Georgia.  I find it a bit annoying that my Weather Channel app alerts me immediately when there's an earthquake in Italy or flooding in LA but doesn't tell me when my own county is under a Tornado warning.  (That popped up on the football game).  

Mac - let me know if you want to meet up at all.  We're heading out on a Disney cruise (Friday-Monday) but will be around after that.


----------



## pcstang

Glad everyone is safe. It's been a crappy January weather wise. It took me two days to finally fly out to Vegas.  Sat on the tarmac for three hours Saturday at my local airport. Hartsfield was shutdown and we couldn't take off. Got out Sunday but had major delays in ATL....again. I'm exhausted! Lol
Wife and kids got to spend quality time yesterday in the pantry wit her the tornado sirens going off. Fourth time this month! My parents had the tornado warnings in Orlando too. Good luck up north @Lynne G and & @keishashadow!


----------



## Monykalyn

Wow wild weather! Glad peeps are safe and sound!
Nice day here. Home with sick kid today-nothing serious-mild tummy bug

oldest DD just completed app for Fall DCP! Now trying to get her to not obsess over acceptance LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good to hear everyone got through the nasty weather o.k.

I survived the storms this weekend with only a trashcan blown over and a lightening strike across the road that awakened all of us at 3 a.m.

My dish only went out once when the Packers scored their first touchdown...I didn't want to see that anyways 

Good news is my team is finally going to the Super Bowl


----------



## Lynne G

ooh MonyK, hope oldest gets accepted.  Already trying to figure out what the kids will working at this summer.  Think older one may take one summer course to get a leg up on the next year.  

So glad all made it through the storm and PC got home, even if tired and late.  

The wind is giving me a headache, but have to go out soon.  Hope older one picked up little one from school.  She'll be on the war path if he didn't.  Time to light the oven for dinner.  Might ask the kids to start it.  It's been a tiring day so far.  Yep, it's the Monday blues.


----------



## Monykalyn

She made it to phone interview-will probably schedule for wednesday. Trying not to jinx it but I am sooooo excited for her!!


----------



## tink1957

Good luck to your DD MonyK...hope she aces the interview.

I don't blame you for being so excited, I would be over the moon.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> She made it to phone interview-will probably schedule for wednesday. Trying not to jinx it but I am sooooo excited for her!!



_Good luck for your daughter hope she will be accepted!_


----------



## keishashadow

Weekend a blur, family member wound up in ER, then hospitalized.  Things still not quite settled, hopeful all will be well.  Any extra pixie dust appreciated.  My family has been on a quite the roll health-wise this past year, that sort of thing always seems to run in cycles for some strange reason



Robo56 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone . It's 85 and the sun is shinning .
> 
> Tink we are not getting rain, but it is blowing a hoolie as Schumi would say. Wind gusting up to 25 miles per hour. Making the palms trees sing for sure.
> 
> Went to Sebastian for a Art show this morning. Hubby found a painting he liked.
> 
> Having a birthday party this evening for my neighbor from Canada. Made her a Reese's peanut butter cake for her birthday. She loves chocolate so hope she likes it. I got the recipe from my cousin and tweaked it a bit. Omitted the cream cheese in the frosting and made the cake mix simpler. I have ribs in the crock pot and twice baked potatoes and corn ready for the oven.
> 
> Didn't take into consideration when i booked my days up at Universal that the Harry Potter weekend was this coming weekend. Duh! it is clearly seen on the website...LOL...just had tunnel vision for my getaway. I'am looking forward to seeing how busy the park is during this time of year. Might be skewed if the Potter fans arrive early. I saw that they have a nice line up of the stars for the weekend. The actors that played Draco and Lucius Malfoy, Neville Longbottom, Filius Flitwick/Griphook. Should be nice.
> 
> The weather in Orlando is going to be nice for the next few days. Supposed to cool down in the 60's by Friday. We will see.
> 
> Have a great rest of the day everyone. Hope your Sunday is restful and nice.



I've gotten to point where I rotate the artwork, it's a bit of a weakness with me lol. I try to stay out of the Disney art stores



Lynne G said:


> Patriots versus Falcons.



Don't get me started, still smartin from that beat down by deflate-gate boy



marciemi said:


> We spent some time huddled in a closet last night with Tornado Warnings (a couple different times) but other than losing a lot of leaves, all was good here.  Glad to hear Mac was okay - first person I thought of when I kept hearing Georgia.  I find it a bit annoying that my Weather Channel app alerts me immediately when there's an earthquake in Italy or flooding in LA but doesn't tell me when my own county is under a Tornado warning.  (That popped up on the football game).
> 
> Mac - let me know if you want to meet up at all.  We're heading out on a Disney cruise (Friday-Monday) but will be around after that.



Eek. It was on accuweather as to warnings in the am when I did my daily check, did a double take

Sneaking off on a another cruise eh?  Hope u have better weather than we did. Still feel green.  If u & Mac get something going, share.  The cold weather forecast has me in my MDE account switching parks/times as not much pool time will be in order.


----------



## Lynne G

Pixie and mummy dust for Keisha's hospitalized family member.  Hope all will be well and home soon.  

Well, it was a fun drive home.  Branches and trash flying around in the street, as well as lots of water.  Hydroplane anyone?  Winds are lessening, but boy was it noisy til way past dusk.

Now just chilling.  And don't feel too bad on the football front.  Our birds haven't been to the dance, let alone the play offs, for some time.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Sneaking off on a another cruise eh?  Hope u have better weather than we did. Still feel green.  If u & Mac get something going, share.  The cold weather forecast has me in my MDE account switching parks/times as not much pool time will be in order.



What ship were you on?  Are you down here now or coming down soon?  Shoot me an email and let me know your vague plans so hopefully I can at least come by and say hi at some point once we're back!


----------



## macraven

_keisha........


all are thinking of youse...._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, glad you didn't have any damage and survived the storm!!

Monyk.....good luck to your daughter......hope she gets it.......

Keisha.....continued good wishes..... 


Tuesday already......although I`m told I`m not allowed to moan about Monday`s as I`m a happy lady of leisure and every day is the same for me........lol......ok.

Another cold day, but sunny.......going to walk into village to post my sisters birthday card today.......then some baking this afternoon I think........although just realised we need to replace both our driving licences and passports this year....so will get that sorted.......

Have a good Tuesday........


----------



## buckeev

Glad y'all homeez are OK after the crazy blows! So sad about those who were killed. Prayers to those families as well.

Keisha...'Nuff with the illnesses! You've paid your share for quite some time!!! Hope the get back to healthy status pronto! (As for the Steelers...that stunk! I thought I was watching my lowly Texans again!!!)

I haven't accomplished nuttin' this week...I better get motivated!!!


----------



## Lynne G

The winds of change.  Well, hopefully, but not for the better, the temps will continue to fall, until around freezing by Monday.  Light rain and 40 mph winds to deal with today.  Soggy is the word for today as well.  No sunshine again.  But tomorrow, they're promising all day sun. It will be about time.  We'll all go blind, as it's been gray for days now.  







 So have a taco today, it's Tuesday.  Have a good day homies!


----------



## schumigirl

Soggy is a very descriptive word for weather at times Lynne........yep, our beautiful sunshine soon disappeared today and it went soggy..........just grey and damp.

I'm so ready for some warmer weather! Will have a while to wait though.........


Think I may head to bed soon.........early night all round for us I think tonight..........nothing on tv, so we're listening to music and reading a book as well as on iPad..........

I need the summer!


----------



## tink1957

Not to rub it in Carole...it's predicted to be in the 70's here tomorrow...but back to freezing for the weekend.  I'll take the heat for a day  and enjoy it while I can.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Not to rub it in Carole...it's predicted to be in the 70's here tomorrow...but back to freezing for the weekend.  I'll take the heat for a day  and enjoy it while I can.



Awww Vicki.......glad you're getting some nice weather........even if it is for one day! 

We are 2C right now........34f........not much warmer tomorrow........still, I have a fabulous heating system and don't need to go out tomorrow..........but, enjoy your day of sunshine..........

When does your weather become more or less permanently nice! I'd love that kind of heat during our summers.......


----------



## tink1957

It usually gets nice here in April but who knows this year


----------



## macraven

I'm counting on April to be warm!

Cool here only 55 but damp from all the past rain


----------



## schumigirl

I may jump on a plane to one of mac's spare bedrooms by then for some heat! 

We can have nice weather in April or awful.........I remember driving up to Scotland one April and we had heavy snow....roads were fine, but still deep on the hills. Very mixed. 


Had a great sleep last night! Ready to start the day.........lemon tea first though.......I wish I could grow a lemon tree as we go through loads of them every week!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

- Keisha asked, and lo and behold, there is Depp on a camel.  So Keisha, hello - it's Wednesday, and you know what that means.... Hump Day indeed.

Yay, Schumi's feeling peppy and enjoyed her tea.  We like lemons too.  Use them in tea and soda.  Little one likes to eat them like an orange.  So, we too always seem to have some around.

Only a few showers today, but we're already at 40, so milder day, before the cold comes back.  And the horizon is golden.  Still too many clouds to see the sun, but just the lovely golden horizon is saying we're going to be enjoying this last Wednesday in January.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning.

I have 2 lemon trees in pots and one key lime.  They are very easy to grow indoors and I move them outside when the weather warms up.  So far I've picked 3 off one tree so it's not enough to support my lemon habit but I enjoy growing them.  The key lime is now loaded with blooms and fruit so I see a pie and margaritas in my future.

Hope everyone has a happy hump day


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I may jump on a plane to one of mac's spare bedrooms by then for some heat!!




Getting the room ready.....!!


----------



## macraven

_I'm sitting in a recliner in my living room right now

Need another cup of coffee but can't get up as two cats on my legs sleeeping


Someone needs to come to my house and pour me another cup of ️ _


----------



## Lynne G

wish I could Mac.  Bet those cats are the best blanket.  

We see the sun.  Maybe not all the time, but there's breaks in the clouds.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks all, patient still doing tests but I'm determined to be optimistic if it kilz me lol



Lynne G said:


> Pixie and mummy dust for Keisha's hospitalized family member.  Hope all will be well and home soon.
> 
> Well, it was a fun drive home.  Branches and trash flying around in the street, as well as lots of water.  Hydroplane anyone?  Winds are lessening, but boy was it noisy til way past dusk.
> 
> Now just chilling.  And don't feel too bad on the football front.  Our birds haven't been to the dance, let alone the play offs, for some time.
> 
> View attachment 216893



Wow, that's scary stuff.  Do u have AW or 4WD?  What's the current thot on the nor'easter.  Hope we can skirt that mess on Sunday.



buckeev said:


> Glad y'all homeez are OK after the crazy blows! So sad about those who were killed. Prayers to those families as well.
> 
> Keisha...'Nuff with the illnesses! You've paid your share for quite some time!!! Hope the get back to healthy status pronto! (As for the Steelers...that stunk! I thought I was watching my lowly Texans again!!!)
> 
> I haven't accomplished nuttin' this week...I better get motivated!!!



Seriously, it was so ugly.  Poorly coached, No life or passion, Poorly coached, grand-standing players, poorly coached. No idea why he Rooneys are so invested in Tomlin.  Many of us wouldn't shed a tear if Antonio brown gets his walking papers.  We're not big on prima donnas here.  Speaking of...Big Ben's feathers are ruffled, threatening to take his ball and go home...don't let the door hit you in your **** you dumb lug.

Love my steelers but not afraid to call them as I sees them, same with my spawn lol



Lynne G said:


> - Keisha asked, and lo and behold, there is Depp on a camel.  So Keisha, hello - it's Wednesday, and you know what that means.... Hump Day indeed.
> 
> Yay, Schumi's feeling peppy and enjoyed her tea.  We like lemons too.  Use them in tea and soda.  Little one likes to eat them like an orange.  So, we too always seem to have some around.
> 
> Only a few showers today, but we're already at 40, so milder day, before the cold comes back.  And the horizon is golden.  Still too many clouds to see the sun, but just the lovely golden horizon is saying we're going to be enjoying this last Wednesday in January.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am dying hahahaha


----------



## Lynne G

ooh Tink, key lime pie order please.

Keisha, sending more pixie and mummy dust that tests come back saying all is good.  Well wishes sent too.  Yep, I have an AWD.  It does pretty good in bad weather.  Kid makes fun of my smaller tires, the tires are slightly larger, and look larger, on his/my old car.  Nor'easter is long gone now.  They tend to be fast moving up the coast, I think it dumped snow in New England area yesterday.  We were actually too warm, just about 2 inches of rain fell from the rain Sunday night through Monday night.  This sun toady will surely dry up quite a bit.  

So bright out right now, walk at lunch scheduled, and I'm ready.  So nice to just be sunny day, even if only one day this week.

The thought of a quick spring trip is getting larger.  Maybe just a little one and me.  Have to see what SW does with airfare, oh, and AP rates.


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Tink, Keisha, Schumi, Mac, Lynne and all rest of  Sans family At my favorite place (Universal).  Sun is warm and it is supposed to be 80 today. Nothing wrong with cool nights and warm days. 
Having lunch at Mytho's.  I truely feel spoiled. Mac, there is something to be said about vacationing alone. Get up when you want, go to bed when you want, eat when you want. Oh and shop when you want. 

Beach pool is closed at Portofino for a bit of refurbishment. Did not get a timeline when it would be open again. Hopefully this weekend as it is the big Potter weekend. 

Mytho's not busy at all. It's usually packed when I'am here in May with grandbabies. 

Keisha sending  and prayers for your family health needs. 

Sending some Florida sunshine to the Sans family. 

Have a great Wednesday everyone. 
 
Had gnocchi for lunch. It was yummy.


----------



## Robo56

Wow. Kong is busy. Even Express pass area of line.
Express line was walk on in September.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are enjoying the dark side Robo.  Lunch looked yum.  Funny, when I was going in October, sometimes the Kong express line was longer than I thought, and sometimes it moved really fast.  I guess it depends on time of day too.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I have 2 lemon trees in pots and one key lime.  They are very easy to grow indoors and I move them outside when the weather warms up.  So far I've picked 3 off one tree so it's not enough to support my lemon habit but I enjoy growing them.  The key lime is now loaded with blooms and fruit so I see a pie and margaritas in my future.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy hump day



Warm weather and lemon trees!!!! Officially jealous tink...........



macraven said:


> Getting the room ready.....!!



 

Robo.........enjoy that trip of solitude.........wow on the Kong line......yes, we walked my straight on in September too..............

Lynne get that trip booked! 

It is freezing outside tonight! Down to below zero tomorrow morning.........won't be going out till later in the day......

Enjoy rest of your day......


----------



## macraven

_back home for a bit then off on errands again in one hour.

i thought life was to go slower when you quit the workforce.
somebody did not send me the memo.....

tink, fine weather today at 67 but temps will be dropping at sundown.

still watching weather for the trip and think it will stay cool for most of my time in orlando



Robo, you are a doll to drop in on your vacation to let us know how your vacation is going!
yes, that is the one delight in solo trips.
do what you want, eat when you want, etc....
no rushing and make decisions while there in the parks.

i do like to do the parks or go with others when it is possible but most of my trips are solo..
(seems like i pay for everything when one of my sons goes with me...lol)


since i usually have long stays on site, i have the pleasure of sleeping in and starting my park day before noon if i wish.
do sections of the parks, go to city walk for lunch, see shows and just take my time wandering around...
i do have it nice as there are trips when others are going and get to meet up and spend some days with other homies.
best of both worlds._


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Good afternoon Tink, Keisha, Schumi, Mac, Lynne and all rest of  Sans family At my favorite place (Universal).  Sun is warm and it is supposed to be 80 today. Nothing wrong with cool nights and warm days.
> Having lunch at Mytho's.  I truely feel spoiled. Mac, there is something to be said about vacationing alone. Get up when you want, go to bed when you want, eat when you want. Oh and shop when you want.
> 
> Beach pool is closed at Portofino for a bit of refurbishment. Did not get a timeline when it would be open again. Hopefully this weekend as it is the big Potter weekend.
> 
> Mytho's not busy at all. It's usually packed when I'am here in May with grandbabies.
> 
> Keisha sending  and prayers for your family health needs.
> 
> Sending some Florida sunshine to the Sans family.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.
> View attachment 217182
> Had gnocchi for lunch. It was yummy.



Looks amazing!

Wait, the beach pool is closed  the one warm day is the one we'll be there next Friday  ah well, guess the quite pool with be rockin

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Gotta love Thursday............

We are freezing today again!!!! Down to -6.........a day to stay in if ever there was one.........

If this cold weather keeps up I`m going to run out of housework....... Although to be fair I haven't done much so far today........chatting on phone counts as work????

Have a good Thursday........


----------



## schumigirl

Must be an issue with the boards today......can't see some folks avatars and some pics are missing from folks posts all over the boards........

Thought it was just me at first.


----------



## macraven

Did you put in your reading glasses  ?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, can't see Mac's avatar and Schumi's pictures.  Oh well.  I might indeed need better glasses.  It's another rain day start, so all is gray again.  That feeling of seeing the bright sun is long gone, even if it was yesterday.  Seeing that no sun Chicago post in the other forum.  I had to laugh.  My winter blues comment the other day apparently is felt by more than a few.  To add the feeling of no sun, I tend to leave and come back in the dark.  This standard hours sometimes stink.  But I am not complaining, the jump to daylight savings time is always harder than the falling back one.  I need to live in that part of our country that doesn't go into daylight saving time.  I need to move south too.  At least the days will be longer, as closer to the equator you are.  

So, to a rainy Thursday. 





  I am so ready for Friday.  And sleeping in Saturday.  Well, maybe a late morning movie.  Anytime after 6am is great to wake up late to.

Later homies, I hope all have a great Thursday, the week and month is almost over.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Well Lynne places with no time change for daylight savings time might not be where you want to move

You have Hawaii and Arizona 
Parts of Indiana used to not switch but think that has reverted back now 

Nw Indiana near calumet and the terra haute used to not change 
Terra haute has a lot of farm land and farmers said since their cows could not tell time for day light savings time switch

cows would eat no matter what the switch time would be
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Did you put in your reading glasses  ?



Lol...........I can't even see the page without glasses never mind post........

Things seem back to normal.........not all emoticons are showing though.........


Honestly looks like it's going to snow here...........but, weather folks say no..........probably too darn cold! Never understood that when you see Alaska! And Russia...........far too cold for me there. 

Meatballs, spicy tomato sauce and pasta for dinner tonight...........can't wait..........


----------



## Lynne G

Darn cows. I guess our cows, in the middle of our state, don't mind.  LOL  No, I am used to the time change.  EST EDT, doesn't matter.  Some countries also don't do time saving either.  If I do move, it will be south, how south, still a thought way back in my mind.  I'm counting down 10 years or so.  That's when both kids should be settled where ever that may be, and I'll retire with 35 years (and be married that many too).  The idea of generally year round nice weather and no snow is growing on me.


----------



## macraven

I'm still adjusting to est
News at 11 sux for me


----------



## schumigirl

Mac your avatar is gone again......and so have some pictures for me........

Weird.


----------



## macraven

I am not having issue with what others are experiencing 

I see everyone's avatar including mine

But did read this morning where is was the opposite for many others


----------



## marciemi

I can see Mac's avatar fine.   

Central time is about the only thing I liked about Green Bay and miss.  Especially for sporting events - hate having college football games start at 9pm (or later) and run well past midnight.  But the tradeoff is not having the 4:30pm completely dark in December/January stuff which I hated there.


----------



## Kivara

Hello to all! I know I've been AWOL for quite a while...sorry about that! Day to day life and holidays, ya know? I was looking up ideas to make my youngest kiddo's mattress comfy (you can really feel the springs ) and a thread popped up on the DISboards. And BAM, I was like, OMGosh, I haven't logged in there for months! 

Hope you are all doing well! I'll try to make time in the mornings to pop in and say Hi!  (Though I was pretty scared when I saw the "Thong Thursday" pic, hehe)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I am not having issue with what others are experiencing
> 
> I see everyone's avatar including mine
> 
> But did read this morning where is was the opposite for many others



Yes Mac, just seen on tech help that folks are having issues and so is WM Jackie.........folks can't see images and some avatars. 

Glad it's not just me.......

Hey Kivara........nice to see you.......


----------



## Lynne G

I still can't see some pictures or any avatars.  Oh well.  

The sun peaked around a cloud, but then the clouds rule and the wind has picked up again.  Zipper went fully up by the end of lunchtime walk.  

Hope you weather improves Schumi.  No snow for us this week-end, just below freezing nights and barely above freezing days.  That's when indoor becomes normal, and the oven gets a workout.  Might make cookies or brownies after dinner.


----------



## Monykalyn

That thong thursday is pretty scary!
Cooler again here-all the chickens were up on deck clamoring for hot oatmeal this am. I swear they aren't spoiled rotten!

DD has phone interview for DCP internship tonight. She was in tears stressing about it last night.  I want her to get it but not to the extent she makes herself sick worrying about it!

Pics are missing from my feed but avatars are showing up fine


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK - I hope DD does well tonight.  Aw, tears.  Tell her stress does not good.  She's prepared, and ready, that's all the needed.  Sending pixie dust she gets into the DCP.   

That's funny about the chickens.  Neighbor ones are loud as the weather has been warmer these last 2 days.  I don't think they get oatmeal though.  They do get their yard replaced often, and eat corn, as the squirrels leave the cobs on our side of the fence.  I've seen them eat lettuce, but that's it.  I'm sure they have chow or other with the fresh stuff.  They are not loose, as we have cats, dogs, raccoons, and red foxes which all would be happy to enjoy some chicken.  They are spoiled too, though.  

Still seeing no one's avatars, including my own.  Oh well.  At least posting and it's loading fast.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Wait, the beach pool is closed the one warm day is the one we'll be there next Friday ah well, guess the quite pool with be rockin



Keisha was told beach pool would be open mid February. They are redoing concrete around pool. Maybe they will be done sooner. 

Villa pool is really cold.

Monykalyn good luck to your daughter on her interview.


----------



## tlinus

Happy Thirsty Thursday!!

Keisha....hoping all is getting better with the family!!
MonyK...how exciting!! Tell DD we are spreading some pixie dust for her 

Wondering how to pack for Otown. The Temps will be warm-ish to us....will have jackets, just hate lugging them when it gets too warm.

Enjoy the rest of the day Homes! Trying get to be as productive as possible while the dog is at doggie daycare today. He has a habit of attacking the mop and the vacuum cleaner and then barks the entire time...lol...so it's nice to clean "in peace"


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> Hello to all! I know I've been AWOL for quite a while...sorry about that! Day to day life and holidays, ya know? I was looking up ideas to make my youngest kiddo's mattress comfy (you can really feel the springs ) and a thread popped up on the DISboards. And BAM, I was like, OMGosh, I haven't logged in there for months!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! I'll try to make time in the mornings to pop in and say Hi!  (Though I was pretty scared when I saw the "Thong Thursday" pic, hehe)



I wondered where you were
Then I thought you ran away from home and living on the beach in Hawaii

Then I started to get ticked since you did not take me with youse .....

Now I'll glad all over you came back home


----------



## macraven

So many homies posting away here this afternoon while I spent my time at the sprint store diagnosing my phone

Feel like I missed the party here

So good to see everyone here!




Maybe the thong Thursday will be repeated each week?


----------



## macraven

_just on the imac and on this computer, no avatars show up.
just get the ?inside the blue box.

wait, i can see schumi and lynne's avatars but that is all



on my cell that i use most of the time, i do see all the avatars and everything else.


my imac is on the second floor and i do not get up to that room very often the past 2 weeks.
made the crawl tonight though.._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Everyone`s avatars seem to be back.......

Even happy housewives like me love Friday`s!!!! Always something special about it........

Trying to decide what to have for lunch today.........dinner is sorted........

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Enjoy the rest of the day Homes! Trying get to be as productive as possible while the dog is at doggie daycare today. He has a habit of attacking the mop and the vacuum cleaner and then barks the entire time...lol...so it's nice to clean "in peace"



That made laugh and reminded me about my son.......he didn't attack the vacuum ......but loved to try and sit on it while I vacuumed......he was around 18 months at the time.......love to tease him about it now.......


----------



## Kivara

Mac, I wish I was on a beach in Hawaii! I will remember to kidnap you if I ever run off 

Happy Friday to all! 

Schumi, that is too cute about your son! I used to vacuum the floor while carrying my babies. They loved the sound so much that by the time they were 18 months, I could vacuum around them while they slept! Now they are teens that don't want to sleep...wish the vacuum still lulled them, HAHA!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

That's funny about the dog and vacuums.  When my labs were young, I was vacuuming, and while I got quite a few barks at it, it stopped working.  Looked around and the big boy chewed through the cord.  How he did not get electrocuted is beyond me.  For years, my vacuum's cord has electrical tape on part of it, and worked fine.  

Yes, working or not, it is Friday!  And I have been so ready.  Full week after a holiday week just seems to go slower.

Yep, can see all pictures and avatars now.  

Hope your phone troubles were fixed at the Sprint store Mac.  That's an annoyance I hate.  For some reason, my phone decided it did not want to use my ring tone I asked it to use.  Then just when I was going to complain to the Apple store, it corrected.  Then the battery was also a hog, then that corrected itself too.  Maybe it was possessed?  

And since it's Friday, more reminders are needed:


----------



## macraven

Story about my phone the corporate store found out 

Need to give it to them to see if they can repair it

The charging port is not functioning correctly 
My light stays green 90% of the time meaning it is charging constantly 
And this is when I am not charging the phone 

Took a pass to have them send it out as it could take 14 days
They would see if it is repairable and if not, I would be issued a new phone

Since I leave this weekend,  kept the phone 
When I return from the trip will get a new phone as I can't go two weeks without one
We don't have a home phone

Guess it is better to have that issue than car trouble

Looks like this trip will be done as all others I have taken

Packing at last minute again
Hahahahaha

Morning homies!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon  everyone back to the real world after a few short days of a trip. Had a nice time minus falling yesterday. Was watching transformer character yesterday morning when a guy came walking fast by me and I stepped back to keep him from stepping on my foot (which has been broken twice) and fell. Besides a bruised tush and thigh i faired well considering I have great difficulty getting up after having bilateral joint replacement.

I watched the fireworks last night at Universal after riding my fav ride Gringotts. Was nice.

Simpsons is down for reburb and Kong was slow on Wednesday because they were down to two vehicles from 5.

I did confirm this morning that beach pool at Portofino is closed till mid February.

Heads up the Villa pool was very cold. A few kiddos braved the water.... no adults were brave enough to get in. Myself included.

All the folks attending Potter weekend were checking into this morning at hotel and they all had their robes on. It was cool to see young and old with their Potter attire. Should be nice cool weekend for them in their robes. Will be cooler for next four days.

Have a safe trip up to Universal Mac. Have a great time.

Have great Friday everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Boo!
Bet you thought I'd disappeared too!  Just been having a quick catch up and hoping everyone is happy and well and enjoyed the holidays.  Hoping to get back into planning our next visit to our happy place before we have any other challenges.  We've had three bereavements since November and still got ongoing commitments (as do you all I know) but we've settled into a pattern for now.

Glad it's Friday we're just home and looking forward to a cozy evening in!


----------



## Robo56

Nice to see you back Realfoodfans.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for pixie dust wishes for DD! She was very upbeat after her interview yesterday when she called-waiting game now. 

Funny stories about the vacuum cleaners - I hate buying new ones so mine are usually duct taped somewhere and it still works.  Kinda like my dishes-23 years old(wedding presents), chipped, missing some pieces, but still work LOL. DH keeps telling me to go buy new dishes already but why spend money when the old ones still work? Plus can't find any new stuff I like without getting heart attack over price. 

Trying to be motivated, have stuff to do.  Not going well so far
Plus it is COLD outside although we do have sun


----------



## Robo56

Some pics 
 
 
Enjoyed the movie prop store.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Boo!
> Bet you thought I'd disappeared too!  Just been having a quick catch up and hoping everyone is happy and well and enjoyed the holidays.  Hoping to get back into planning our next visit to our happy place before we have any other challenges.  We've had three bereavements since November and still got ongoing commitments (as do you all I know) but we've settled into a pattern for now.
> 
> Glad it's Friday we're just home and looking forward to a cozy evening in!




_we could never forget youse!

happy you came back home
i always miss my homies when they go off and discover the world without us....


losing three peeps so close together has to be a heartbreak.
_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for pixie dust wishes for DD! She was very upbeat after her interview yesterday when she called-waiting game now.
> 
> Funny stories about the vacuum cleaners - I hate buying new ones so mine are usually duct taped somewhere and it still works.  Kinda like my dishes-23 years old(wedding presents), chipped, missing some pieces, but still work LOL. DH keeps telling me to go buy new dishes already but why spend money when the old ones still work? Plus can't find any new stuff I like without getting heart attack over price.
> 
> Trying to be motivated, have stuff to do.  Not going well so far
> Plus it is COLD outside although we do have sun




_well.....has our girl got the call and hired yet???
tell her we all here are sending her mummy dust and hope she gets the position!
i know it is hard on you as a mom as when your kids hurt/cry, you do too....

happy to see you back here and hanging with the homies.

what is a vacuum cleaner?_
_oh, you mean that thing that Mr Mac uses on the rugs.._


----------



## macraven

_Robo !!

i felt your pain when you said you fell down 
how awful that happened!!!

are your knees okay any issues with them?
hope the rest of the body does not ache much longer but when you take a hard fall like you did, you'll be bruised and sore for sometime 

(yea, here i am telling the nurse about recovery......)


we are doing disney for most of the trip and tacked on the darkside at the end.
since the concert for Mardi Gras is not a choice performer, will take a pass on that.

pencil me in for october......._


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _we could never forget youse!
> 
> happy you came back home
> i always miss my homies when they go off and discover the world without us....
> 
> 
> losing three peeps so close together has to be a heartbreak.
> _


Thanks Mac - it is tough particularly for hubs as when his dad passed his mum was very ill in hospital too - we were going from one ward to the other.  She is home now and doing ok but was unable to attend her husband's funeral.  Puts everyday problems into perspective for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, sounds like you had a great mini vacation, but sorry to hear of your fall. I hope you are healing well.  

Real, sorry to hear of your losses.  Time does heal, let the memories be good ones.  Sending a hug.

Ahh, the joys of having teens. One hunkered down in her room, online playing with friends.  Other one is at a friend's and most likely won't be back until late.  Quiet and TV control for us, parental units.  Enjoying a nice cup of tea.  

Enjoy this falling temperature Friday night.


----------



## schumigirl

RFF........nice to see you back again.........so sorry you've had such a tough year. Loss is hard to deal with at times. Glad MiL is doing better though...........

Monyk..........continued good wishes for the result you all want for DD.........waiting is the hardest part! Funny about the duct tape.........lol........

Robo!!! You fell.........oh hope you're ok........glad you had a nice relaxing time though......nice pics! 


We have rain this morning, which is so much better than the freezing weather we've had last few days.......still have fog though........heard the foghorns going during the night out to sea........

Not sure what our plans are today.........may go buy one of those airfryer things........not sure yet. Have a hankering to go shopping regardless.........

Have a good Saturday............


----------



## macraven

Welcome to the weekend!!!

Now if it were 20 degrees higher that be good


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I feel ya Mac.  We're in the 30's with wind chills in the low 20's.  Snow showers right now.

Going to see LaLa Land this morning.  I wanted to see it, and the kids said they would go too.  I like musicals, so I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## macraven

I have not packed yet

But am thinking of what to fix for dinner tonight

Enjoy that movie Lynne 
The reviews were good for it


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> what is a vacuum cleaner?


  The dog or kids

Heard La La Land was really good-let us know your review @Lynne G !


----------



## tlinus

In exactly 24 hours we SHOULD be on the runway......like my hero, mac, nothing packed yet. I dont even know WHAT to pack. Courtney can fend for herself after rehearsal...and then work..lol

I _guess_ I should go find my capris and start washing some other clothes and light jackets


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I feel ya Mac.  We're in the 30's with wind chills in the low 20's.  Snow showers right now.
> 
> Going to see LaLa Land this morning.  I wanted to see it, and the kids said they would go too.  I like musicals, so I am looking forward to seeing it.
> 
> View attachment 217583
> 
> View attachment 217584


Be interested to know your review Lynne I really love musicals and was looking forward to La La Land so much but it just didn't do it for me.  I admit I'm not mad on Ryan Gosling but he just didn't have the right song and dance man image for me and we both felt the story didn't flow well.  We recently saw Strictly Ballroom (as a musical) on stage and that was absolutely fabulous with the whole audience joining in!


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> In exactly 24 hours we SHOULD be on the runway......like my hero, mac, nothing packed yet. I dont even know WHAT to pack. Courtney can fend for herself after rehearsal...and then work..lol
> 
> I _guess_ I should go find my capris and start washing some other clothes and light jackets



Lol......another last minute packer! It's  the way to be.........I pack the morning we leave for our overnight at airport! Plenty of time.........

Have a wonderful trip.........hope its a real good one..........



Realfoodfans said:


> Be interested to know your review Lynne I really love musicals and was looking forward to La La Land so much but it just didn't do it for me.  I admit I'm not mad on Ryan Gosling but he just didn't have the right song and dance man image for me and we both felt the story didn't flow well.  We recently saw Strictly Ballroom (as a musical) on stage and that was absolutely fabulous with the whole audience joining in!



I just watched La La Land on the android box this afternoon........I thought it was junk! I expected so much more, I love musicals too........but I knew after a few minutes what it was going to be like. Searched the android box and found Sing........that was so much better! And funny! Really enjoyed that. I'd watch it again. 


Settling down to watch something else now.......lazy night ahead.........TV and snacks.........not sure what to watch! 

Feeling quite full right now, made a chicken curry for dinner.........now for a cuppa..........

Happy Saturday night all.........hope all heading to Orlando have a wonderful time..........


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> In exactly 24 hours we SHOULD be on the runway......like my hero, mac, nothing packed yet. I dont even know WHAT to pack. Courtney can fend for herself after rehearsal...and then work..lol
> 
> I _guess_ I should go find my capris and start washing some other clothes and light jackets




I have found my twin!!!!!!


It's after 5:00 and have thought of packing but that is as far as I have gone 
Just thinking ....

Did grocery store run and in process of making dinner 
Wasted my day watching Mary Tyler Moore marathon 

Dinner will be ready by 6:30 then clean the kitchen and around 8:30 will pack but after I check out the weather for the week

Earlier I saw on a few days will be low 70's but high 40's once sun goes down

So I wear a jacket in the day and sweat but will be comfortable in the evening

Tlinus hope you are a better clothes planner than I am


I prefer doing the one hour flight but this time doing the drive down 
Could be my first and last time for doing that

Pulling out of the drive way at 5 am Sunday as long as I don't over sleep

Safe travels Tracie!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I was kinda disappointed in LaLa too.  Love story?  I guess, but thought the ending was stupid.  Dreams are more important than love.  Uh, not the message I thought the movie was going to give.  Even little one thought it was dragging in parts, and I have to agree with her.  Music was good, but I liked Sing much better.  

Time for watching soccer again.  Sweater under jacket as they play on a hockey field, and even though some heat, it still is too chilly in the stands.  Cold night, and below freezing again overnight.  

Enjoy your Saturday night. Safe travels to Mac Tlinus and all the homies traveling soon.  Jealous, LOL


----------



## macraven

I was hoping you would say the movie was great 

Lots of attention has been given to la la land
Made it appear to be a winner of a movie


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish mac and all our travelers this week bon voyage.

Hope you have a blast and think of me as I do my 7th day in a row at work....good news is I'm off for 2 days after tomorrow.

Robo, hope your bruises heal quickly.
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Lots of packing going on in the thread lol think I'm done.  Well mostly,  admit to tossing things in up until we leave.

Spent way too much today watching DSs play resident evil 7 on the PS4.  All I can say is holy crap, talk about buckets of blood and totally different story line.  Oddly enough house reminded me of the old evil dead one.

GD won 2 more medals in gymnastics yesterday, nice but long haul.  Oldest DS being 'nice' decided to help me get into the car.  slammed my foot in car, bonus points he did it twice. Thank God for heavy soled winter snow boots.  Still it is rather misshapen mess today.  Lots of ice today and will slap a sleeve on it and hope for the best.  May have to drink a few 'pain killers'.

Carole for some reason the fog horns you mention sound positively romantic. We've been getting a great deal of fog here too.  Saw sea fog for first time when in Daytona Beach.  Different degrees of it in am, afternoon & evening; very interesting how it disappeared completely on the other side of the high-rises.  Assume the streets warm enough to dissipate it.

Anybody else hoping they don't mess up 24 v.2?  Believe it premiers after Super Bowl.  I've been known to ahem follow Jack Bauer.  He isn't involved but I'll give it a shot



macraven said:


> Well Lynne places with no time change for daylight savings time might not be where you want to move
> 
> You have Hawaii and Arizona
> Parts of Indiana used to not switch but think that has reverted back now
> 
> Nw Indiana near calumet and the terra haute used to not change
> Terra haute has a lot of farm land and farmers said since their cows could not tell time for day light savings time switch
> 
> cows would eat no matter what the switch time would be
> Lol



Indian (Native American/first people whatever floats the boat) reservations do their own thing as to observing time changes. My understanding most don't.  Found Driving around the Grand Canyon can be a crap shoot too. Some of the areas didn't start daylight savings time until a month or so later, Strange stuffs.  Almost seems like too much thought being expended on the issue.




Robo56 said:


> Afternoon  everyone back to the real world after a few short days of a trip. Had a nice time minus falling yesterday. Was watching transformer character yesterday morning when a guy came walking fast by me and I stepped back to keep him from stepping on my foot (which has been broken twice) and fell. Besides a bruised tush and thigh i faired well considering I have great difficulty getting up after having bilateral joint replacement.
> 
> I watched the fireworks last night at Universal after riding my fav ride Gringotts. Was nice.
> 
> Simpsons is down for reburb and Kong was slow on Wednesday because they were down to two vehicles from 5.
> 
> I did confirm this morning that beach pool at Portofino is closed till mid February.
> 
> Heads up the Villa pool was very cold. A few kiddos braved the water.... no adults were brave enough to get in. Myself included.
> 
> All the folks attending Potter weekend were checking into this morning at hotel and they all had their robes on. It was cool to see young and old with their Potter attire. Should be nice cool weekend for them in their robes. Will be cooler for next four days.
> 
> Have a safe trip up to Universal Mac. Have a great time.
> 
> Have great Friday everyone.



Oh my gosh, awful to hear you fell. Doing better today?  We decided to skip the HP stuff tomorrow, just not feeling dealing with the crowd as not having any special reservations/no way can I stand in what I figure will be long lines for talent-standby spots.



Realfoodfans said:


> Thanks Mac - it is tough particularly for hubs as when his dad passed his mum was very ill in hospital too - we were going from one ward to the other.  She is home now and doing ok but was unable to attend her husband's funeral.  Puts everyday problems into perspective for sure.



How sad to read, indeed makes one thankful for what they have & hold their loved ones a bit closer.  

Catch Yinz guys soon.


----------



## macraven

_all this talk about fog reminds of the hhn and houses....


_
_missed my bedtime as i have not packed yet......._


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i hope you feel better real soon.
ouchie on the car door...

congrats on gdaughter winning two gold medals._


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Lol......another last minute packer! It's  the way to be.........I pack the morning we leave for our overnight at airport! Plenty of time.........
> 
> Have a wonderful trip.........hope its a real good one..........
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched La La Land on the android box this afternoon........I thought it was junk! I expected so much more, I love musicals too........but I knew after a few minutes what it was going to be like. Searched the android box and found Sing........that was so much better! And funny! Really enjoyed that. I'd watch it again.
> 
> 
> Settling down to watch something else now.......lazy night ahead.........TV and snacks.........not sure what to watch!
> 
> Feeling quite full right now, made a chicken curry for dinner.........now for a cuppa..........
> 
> Happy Saturday night all.........hope all heading to Orlando have a wonderful time..........


Agree Schumi Sing so much better!  Been out with our walking group round Knutsford & Tatton Park (National Trust) was lovely bright and frosty just got back & hubs has found me South Pacific on his box of tricks so feet up ready for a chilled afternoon with old movies!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......I love the sound of foghorns..........I love the window open and listen to them during the night, even the ones of the ships out at sea when they occasionally set anchor out there before heading up North to whatever Port they're going to......I know it's dangerous for them, but yes, it's quite soothing and romantic .......as long as I don't think of the movie The Fog while listening......lol........

Vicki......enjoy those days off........feet up and watch some tv! 

Lynne, sorry you didn't enjoy the movie either.......Mac was correct, it had some fantastic reviews, but honestly.......it was so bad I thought it was a spoof movie! 





Realfoodfans said:


> Agree Schumi Sing so much better!  Been out with our walking group round Knutsford & Tatton Park (National Trust) was lovely bright and frosty just got back & hubs has found me South Pacific on his box of tricks so feet up ready for a chilled afternoon with old movies!



Glad you enjoyed Sing too.........it was cute.  It is a beautiful frosty, crisp but cold day here too........love seeing the sun after a week and a half of fog and low cloud! 

That's our afternoon too..........black and white Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone......my favourite Holmes ever! Nothing on normal tv we want to watch........nice lazy afternoon.......

Rib of beef for dinner tonight........healthyish roast potatoes and veg........

Have a good Sunday all.........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Sunday everyone. Been real busy lately haven't had much time for relaxing. Keisha-- I hope you and your family are doing better. Robo--I hope you feel better. I know I'm missing a lot but I hope everyone is good. 
It is 49 degrees today and raining I hate it. 
Safe travels to everyone traveling and have a great time!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Been real busy lately haven't had much time for relaxing. Keisha-- I hope you and your family are doing better. Robo--I hope you feel better. I know I'm missing a lot but I hope everyone is good.
> It is 49 degrees today and raining I hate it.
> Safe travels to everyone traveling and have a great time!



Nice to see you mrsbluer..........hope youse are all doing good too.........


----------



## macraven

It is 53  in Orlando at 6:00 pm

Cold 
Coat weather here


Brrr


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, we would be in a light jacket with that temperature Mac.  We were 37 at 6 pm tonight.  Snow or sleet on tap for Tuesday into Wednesday.  Joy.  

Quiet Sunday night.  My kind of night.  Errands done, wash done, food stocked for the week, kids now chilling too.

Then, back to routine when we go to sleep.  Ready for next month's long holiday weekend.  Then it is the holiday time off dry spell.  No fun in March or April, and have to wait until the end of May.   

There was some sun today.  Mostly gray again, but happily the sun got cloud free for short stretches, then it got really bright.  


Hope all made safe trips and enjoying their first night of vacation.  All the rest of the homies stuck at home, enjoy this last Sunday night of January.


----------



## macraven

I had on a wool pull over ls sweater and my Mickey velour jacket 
And of course long pants

Was cold 

Wearing two layers today

Can not sleep
Woke up at 1/30 am
Miserable no sleeping

Room has its own kind of noise 

Sounds like ocean waves in a wind tunnel constantly going on

Noticed it when we checked in around 5

Did pre check in and texted at 4
But still driving and could. Not contact Disney to refuse room

Bad building and location 
So waited at front desk some time for new room

 Of a winner
Going to parks today if I don't fall
Back asleep

Stay warm lynne


----------



## schumigirl

Not sleeeping is miserable. And cold too in Orlando..........

Enjoy the parks anyway.........



Monday again..........waiting in for parcels to come today I ordered.........one of them is a halogen air oven thing.......not quite sure about it, but heyho......give it a try........and few other kitchen bits.......

So, a quiet day, but looks cold outside so will keep busy inside today.


----------



## macraven

Stared coffee at the food court when it opened

Gonna be a long day for me

Right now it is 49 and the high so far will be 61 at 4 today 

I could be back home for those temps
But then I would be cooking everyday so it is still a nice trade off 

Hope all the homies stay warm
And enjoy Monday


----------



## tink1957

Hope your new room is better for you mac...good news is it's supposed to be in the 70's there after today so hang in there.

I'm hoping to get my raised bed planted today since Trey kindly built it for me yesterday.  I have over 200 spring bulbs taking up room in my fridge so it will be nice to get my vegetable bin back.  It should look amazing if everything blooms.

I will rest tomorrow Carole.
I have a friend who has an air fryer and she loves it ...Not sure if that's the same thing as your oven though..


----------



## Lynne G

Not having a good sleep stinks Mac.  Hope you got a better location and less noisy room.  I agree, even a bad day on vacation is better than having it at home.  And you can have someone else make the coffee for ya, so that's a good day start.  Hope you are enjoying the parks.  

Yay!  Okay, 34 degrees, but just snow flurries, the snow is staying south of us.  We still may get snow though, the clipper is coming by Wednesday, so where it hits with lots of snow  or not depends on the winds.  Good thing, a clipper is quick, cold, and wet.  So, whatever it dumps, sleet or snow, it will be done in a day.  

Hmm, air oven.  Sounds interesting Schumi.  Have to let us know how well it does cooking.  I think I've seen advertisements for them, but never had the urge to try one out. 












So, hope all homies enjoy a hot cup of coffee or tea, and have a great Monday.  This month is almost over, and the love month is coming soon.  Hang in there all.


----------



## kohlby

Hope everyone is staying warm!  Though Orlando is chilly for Orlando, it feels pretty good in the sun right now.  It's supposed to get down to about 37 tonight so wear your jackets!  I hope you get a much better room for your troubles Mac.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Busy day here - my craft group Monday morning - left it early to collect DGD from pre school - she was 3 at Christmas so started just 2 mornings a week.  Did some batch cooking this afternoon - bolognese, chilli & cottage pie - then to collect DGS from school - finally managed to book seats on our outgoing flight in October- no problem for the return we've got Premium but wanted extra legroom going out for 6 of us.  Need to get dates in the diary for when bookings open while I've got the time!

Hope you're all well and Mac enjoys her trip - Schumi that sounds interesting - I've no room in the kitchen for any more!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all from frigid Florida!  Not quite freezing temps but there is a frost warning tonight.  Saw Mac for a few minutes, she looked cold...must be that southern blood & all now.  JK I'm used to the cold living up north & have experienced winter weather in Florida but last 2 days were somewhat surprising.

Had Strong winds this am, but at least the sun was shining chased away yesterday's damp weather/heavy rain in the am. I had on layers (t-shirt/long-sleeved heat gear, heavy zip up Mickey Mouse hoodie/sweatshirt, long pants and gloves) but it still felt really cold last night @ Epcot. 

At the Wyndham Bonnet Creek until Friday when we move over to PBH.  Haven't wandered out to pools or even hot tubs yet as it's been so brisk, looking forward to taking a dip tomorrow as long as temps hit 70 degrees.  Worst case I'll flop like Shamu into our over-sized jacuzzi tub which is pretty sweet.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hope your new room is better for you mac...good news is it's supposed to be in the 70's there after today so hang in there.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my raised bed planted today since Trey kindly built it for me yesterday.  I have over 200 spring bulbs taking up room in my fridge so it will be nice to get my vegetable bin back.  It should look amazing if everything blooms.
> 
> I will rest tomorrow Carole.
> I have a friend who has an air fryer and she loves it ...Not sure if that's the same thing as your oven though..



It's a kind of halogen oven air thing.........going to try it tonight.......not sure. I do have a Tefal Air Fryer and it's decent enough, but prefer either my aga or normal oven if I'm honest.........

Your flowers will be lovely! How nice of Trey to do that for you.......he's a nice lad. Don't work too hard Vicki......



Lynne G said:


> Hmm, air oven.  Sounds interesting Schumi.  Have to let us know how well it does cooking.  I think I've seen advertisements for them, but never had the urge to try one out.



I always have the urge to try out newish gadgets! Whether I'll keep it or not, will wait and see. Hope your weather isn't too bad. 



kohlby said:


> Hope everyone is staying warm!  Though Orlando is chilly for Orlando, it feels pretty good in the sun right now.  It's supposed to get down to about 37 tonight so wear your jackets!  I hope you get a much better room for your troubles Mac.



It'll pick up soon Kohlby..........it's always nice to see the sun though isn't it.........



Realfoodfans said:


> Busy day here - my craft group Monday morning - left it early to collect DGD from pre school - she was 3 at Christmas so started just 2 mornings a week.  Did some batch cooking this afternoon - bolognese, chilli & cottage pie - then to collect DGS from school - finally managed to book seats on our outgoing flight in October- no problem for the return we've got Premium but wanted extra legroom going out for 6 of us.  Need to get dates in the diary for when bookings open while I've got the time!
> 
> Hope you're all well and Mac enjoys her trip - Schumi that sounds interesting - I've no room in the kitchen for any more!



Well, a couple of years ago I had a mass clear out of gadgets I didn't use........juicer! Pasta maker?? So as I don't like things cluttering up my counters and worktops, I put everything in the cabinets. My husband just sighs and smiles as he sees the empty spaces slowly being filled back up.......we have loads of space though. 

I love batch cooking! Glad you got flights sorted.......always nice to get them done.......



keishashadow said:


> Hey all from frigid Florida!  Not quite freezing temps but there is a frost warning tonight.  Saw Mac for a few minutes, she looked cold...must be that southern blood & all now.  JK I'm used to the cold living up north & have experienced winter weather in Florida but last 2 days were somewhat surprising.
> 
> Had Strong winds this am, but at least the sun was shining chased away yesterday's damp weather/heavy rain in the am. I had on layers (t-shirt/long-sleeved heat gear, heavy zip up Mickey Mouse hoodie/sweatshirt, long pants and gloves) but it still felt really cold last night @ Epcot.
> 
> At the Wyndham Bonnet Creek until Friday when we move over to PBH.  Haven't wandered out to pools or even hot tubs yet as it's been so brisk, looking forward to taking a dip tomorrow as long as temps hit 70 degrees.  Worst case I'll flop like Shamu into our over-sized jacuzzi tub which is pretty sweet.



It should never be cold in Orlando!!! Hope it warms up for all youse out there now.....have fun! 



Grey and miserable here today.......cold and supposed to rain later, wind is already building. Already been out to get some bits with DS as it's his day off, so will spend the rest of the day in the house........be nice to have him home for lunch today. 

Have a guy coming this afternoon to fix the handle on one of the doors of my aga........it's just a little loose. He's a fantastic tradesman, but a little lax with time. Says 1pm, he turns up at 2.30. He's just so busy. But worth it. 

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## tlinus

Morning all!! Arrived Sunday and and checked in to the Holiday Inn and Suites on International Drive. Hopped the shuttle for Uni yesterday at 10 am. We were a bit chilled at first, but no worries, it warmed up nicely as the day went on. 

Not having express is a new experience for us, but lines at IOA weren't too bad. 

Today it's the same plan, except we are hitting the Studios.

End of the day on our way out, upgraded our Undercover Tourist B2G1F tix to regular Annual Pass (Seasonal) for 10 bucks each 

There will be a trip report after we get back!!


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Morning all!! Arrived Sunday and and checked in to the Holiday Inn and Suites on International Drive. Hopped the shuttle for Uni yesterday at 10 am. We were a bit chilled at first, but no worries, it warmed up nicely as the day went on.
> 
> Not having express is a new experience for us, but lines at IOA weren't too bad.
> 
> Today it's the same plan, except we are hitting the Studios.
> 
> End of the day on our way out, upgraded our Undercover Tourist B2G1F tix to regular Annual Pass (Seasonal) for 10 bucks each
> 
> There will be a trip report after we get back!!



Yay!! Good to hear lines aren't too bad.......

And look forward to your report.......have fun........


----------



## Lynne G

T T Tuesday.  A balmy 25 right now.  At least the snow shower yesterday left an icy white coating on the grass and cars and that was it.  To say fast, it was snowing furiously, coming sideways due to the high winds, when I left and drove home in it.  But, then, a mile from my home, the wind died down, and the sun was out, blasting through the thin clouds like nothing happened.   

We're still gray today, as the horizon is a very pale pink.  Hopefully the sun will help our cool day.  High is 33.  















 So, hope all homies are rising and enjoying this last day of January.  Let the coffee and tea be hot and the day good.  

Lucky Schumi gets to spend it with her DS.  Hope you weather improves and had a nice lunch with him. 

Hope the weather improves in Orlando and Mac and Tlinus are enjoying the parks.  Yay!  Tlinus will do a trip report.    

Hehe, guess the chickens will still be waiting for oatmeal.  Pictures?


----------



## macraven

Cold but time to hit the parks ..


Morning homies!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





macraven said:


> are your knees okay any issues with them?
> hope the rest of the body does not ache much longer but when you take a hard fall like you did, you'll be bruised and sore for sometime





Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, sounds like you had a great mini vacation, but sorry to hear of your fall. I hope you are healing well.





schumigirl said:


> Robo!!! You fell.........oh hope you're ok........glad you had a nice relaxing time though......nice pics!





tink1957 said:


> Robo, hope your bruises heal quickly.
> Have a great weekend everyone





keishashadow said:


> Oh my gosh, awful to hear you fell. Doing better today



Thanks everyone for asking about fall. Everything is taking turns hurting. Bruising has spread a bit, but all in all I know it could have been worse and I am thankful for that.

Mac, Keisha and tlinus weather is supposed to start warming up during the day every day for next few days so should make your days in the parks nice.

Need to get moving today. Back is hurting so will try to get the kinks out. I have family coming in for visit on Thursday for a few days. Looking forward to their visit. Need to plan a menu for a few days.

Schumi I had to look up what a aga oven was. How does that cook differently then a regular gas oven?

Was thinking of starting a thread of fun Potter products for Potter fans to buy at Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley and the Universal stores. I have noticed that Universal is adding more products to buy and discontinuing some. Thought this might help some Potter fans plan for purchases and also give those that have purchased Potter products share their pics.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, hope its not too painful......bruises can really ache!

Aga's are on all the time. No dials or temperature controls.........plus it keeps the kitchen really warm too. We have a kind of two part kitchen, the older part with the aga which was large, and we extended it good few years back so trebled the size and put in a modern double oven/ceramic hob and changed all counter tops to granite to match the new ones, so, modernised it all except the aga which is a pretty slate grey/black colour.......some look old but ours is quite modern looking.

Everything cooks perfectly, things don't dry out. But, we don't always run it in the summer as it keeps hot all the time. I have the best of both worlds with ovens and cookers. 

Folks either love them or don't. I'd look for a range type oven next time I think. When we move from here.......eventually.


Guy just left after fixing door. Now having a cuppa and watching Real Housewives of somewhere........

Hope Orlando is heating up a little for everyone that's out there..........


----------



## Squirlz

We got 5 inches of snow last night.  Guess whose brand new snowblower quit working?  It's electric so their only recourse is to replace it but that will take a week.  Fortunately my neighbor saw my Facebook post and just cleared my driveway with his.  We have good neighbors.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! 

Robo- hope those bruises go quickly, so glad your fall wasn't worse (but I'm sure it feels that way at times)

Scumi- have fun with your new kitchen gadget! The aga sounds like it would be nice to have here in the winter...my kitchen can get cold.

Squirlz - That stinks about your snowblower, but glad to hear you have a nice neighbor. Things like that always seem to break at the most inconvenient times!

Hope it warms up for all the homies in Orlando! Hope you get more sleep tonight Mac!

I'm off to start making homemade noodles and figure out a new recipe for roasting a chicken (didn't care for the last recipe I tried.) And my to-do list isn't getting any shorter on its own 

Have a great Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Squirlz said:


> We got 5 inches of snow last night.  Guess whose brand new snowblower quit working?  It's electric so their only recourse is to replace it but that will take a week.  Fortunately my neighbor saw my Facebook post and just cleared my driveway with his.  We have good neighbors.


Wow that is a good neighbour!  Glad they will replace it for you soon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Kivara said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Robo- hope those bruises go quickly, so glad your fall wasn't worse (but I'm sure it feels that way at times)
> 
> Scumi- have fun with your new kitchen gadget! The aga sounds like it would be nice to have here in the winter...my kitchen can get cold.
> 
> Squirlz - That stinks about your snowblower, but glad to hear you have a nice neighbor. Things like that always seem to break at the most inconvenient times!
> 
> Hope it warms up for all the homies in Orlando! Hope you get more sleep tonight Mac!
> 
> I'm off to start making homemade noodles and figure out a new recipe for roasting a chicken (didn't care for the last recipe I tried.) And my to-do list isn't getting any shorter on its own
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!


I've taken to cooking my chicken in the slow cooker since I saw it done on Pinterest!  Stays super moist and no need to fret about it


----------



## schumigirl

We have rain today..........but not icy cold.........still pitch black outside, won't be long till it's light though........

Boring housework morning ahead I think.........

Lemon tea and breakfast first though........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  I'd like an order of lemon tea for my breakfast this morning.  Just plain black tea is ready.  Oh well. 

Ah, 25 years with DH.  Today is not nearly as cold, or have snow on the ground, as when, on this day, we got married.   Dinner out tonight, kids will be on their own.

And, since it's Wednesday, that mean's Keisha's camel needs an appearance (even if she's on vacation.  Lucky lady)






So, enjoy this hump day, Friday and the week-end is in sight. 

Yes, the calendar has turned, the shorted month has started, and I'm loving it.






And of course, it's another gray day, and the only day we are to have sun, is when Phil gets to see if he has a shadow.  And most likely he will, which will mean, 6 more weeks of winter.  Yeah, it will start off right, high on week-end days is 32, with rain and snow on Sunday.  Oh, yes, winter is still here.  Oh, and hope your weather improves Schumi.  

Lastly, with some jealous thoughts (LOL), hope all on vacation are enjoying nice weather and having a great time.  The non vacationing homies, enjoy your day too, and hope you have  friendly neighbors like Squirlz does.  So good to hear help was given, and hope your blower gets fixed Squilz.  Of course, that's when things break, when you're ready to use them.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Anniversary Lynne........enjoy your dinner out.........



I had such plans for today 

Ended up talking on phone to one brother, then another brother..........then a friend called for advice about something........then mum called......DH calls a couple of times from his office usually, and he wondered who I'd been chatting to for hours......lol.......just one of those days. 

So not much else was done.........not much point in starting now.........have a whole chicken in oven slow cooking.............smells delicious........

I may iron a little..........


----------



## tlinus

Time to mooooove on over to Cabana Bay!!

Stayed at Universal until closing yesterday. The new Harry Potter area was really neat and lover the Bank ride

It's nice and warm, really thankful that I went ahead and packed shorts for Hubs...he wouldn't have liked wearing jeans the next two days.

Off to call the Boarding Kennel to see how Mr. WINSTON is behaving himself. 

Happy Hump Day


----------



## tlinus

Lynne G said:


> Afternoon Schumi.  I'd like an order of lemon tea for my breakfast this morning.  Just plain black tea is ready.  Oh well.
> 
> Ah, 25 years with DH.  Today is not nearly as cold, or have snow on the ground, as when, on this day, we got married.   Dinner out tonight, kids will be on their own.
> 
> And, since it's Wednesday, that mean's Keisha's camel needs an appearance (even if she's on vacation.  Lucky lady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, enjoy this hump day, Friday and the week-end is in sight.
> 
> Yes, the calendar has turned, the shorted month has started, and I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, it's another gray day, and the only day we are to have sun, is when Phil gets to see if he has a shadow.  And most likely he will, which will mean, 6 more weeks of winter.  Yeah, it will start off right, high on week-end days is 32, with rain and snow on Sunday.  Oh, yes, winter is still here.  Oh, and hope your weather improves Schumi.
> 
> Lastly, with some jealous thoughts (LOL), hope all on vacation are enjoying nice weather and having a great time.  The non vacationing homies, enjoy your day too, and hope you have  friendly neighbors like Squirlz does.  So good to hear help was given, and hope your blower gets fixed Squilz.  Of course, that's when things break, when you're ready to use them.


Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## Kivara

Happy Anniversary Lynne & your Mr!!

Glad you are having fun tlinus!

Real- I might try that next time. The new recipe I tried made it very moist (so yummy.) I roasted it, breast side down, in a small covered dish...juiciest breast meat ever! Leftovers are getting turned into Chicken Pot Pie for dinner, YUM!

Hope everyone has a safe, warm, and happy hump day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Anniversary Lynne and hubs!  

Cold but dry here today. Ive been on the search for weeks for ground rice as our 2 stores no longer sell it - so DD and I went shopping with DGD this morning as she had googled a shop in the next town that had it - only five packs in stock so I bought them all - I've been using it a lot now I have to be gluten free.

This afternoon I've been hand sewing - I've just started a new patchwork out of DGS shirts as I like having some hand sewing on the go.

My son is here for supper as his wife is in New York with work - home tomorrow.

Love hearing about everyone on vacation and that weather warming for them!


----------



## Robo56

tlinus said:


> Stayed at Universal until closing yesterday. The new Harry Potter area was really neat and lover the Bank ride



That's my favorite ride, I love it. Never get tired of riding it.


----------



## Robo56

Happy 25th Anniversary Lynne and hubby


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Anniversary @Lynne G ! 
Started warm today, now chilly with temps dropping. Really need some longer stretches of warm so those pesky free loading chickens will start laying eggs again.
Oldest DD called and wants to go see her friend in DC over spring break-no prob-can get RT flights for $210. Then started thinking I should go along and take middle kid who's never been...then talked to DH who quickly put the ixnay on it-with Hawaii this summer and (hopefully) Disney several times this fall if oldest gets into the DCP.  He's right, and I better not push my luck because he agreed to AP for Disney if she gets it (I have to slowly introduce the idea of Uni AP later-he and the middle would LOVE HHN!)...So while I would LOVE to explore more of the Smithonians (including new one) it's not gonna happen.

Hope the vacationing peeps are having fun and staying warm!


----------



## buckeev

Poor Robo...You probably look like one of them psychedelic rainbow pops...(At least I did last time I had crazy bruising!)

Mac...Bundle up! There ain't enuff padding on you for insulation!

Congrats Lynn and the old guy!...Our THIRTY-FIFTH will be next month!!! Can't believe I've let her take advantage of me for so long! (Hi Honey...If you're monitoring me...Luv  Ya!)...No...Not you Mr. Bluer...._Unless you take me fishing.._.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It is blowing a hoolie today........not that cold yet, but risk of flooding in some areas.

Heading out to meet friend for quick lunch in our village.......

Have a nice Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes.  Had a nice dinner with DH.  Kids did a good job making their dinner.  Even cleaned up, when prompted. 

 Wow, Buckeev,  35 years married next month. Congratulations. Break out those coral or jade gifts. 

It's is Thursday, and another gray day.  Barely pink morning sky, mostly gray clouds.  I am hoping to wear my sunglasses later today.  Our winds are close to blowing a hoolie, as will have a 10 degrees reduction feel like temp, for wind chill. Hope no severe flooding schumi.  We're dry so far, just cool, in the 30's.  

Getting the itch to decide where we're going to go for the holidays.  Might have to take a peak at the passports.  I tend to plan the hotel first.  

Now, time for tea, it's cool inside and outside.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Supposed to be 78 today so homies north of me in Orlando should have great day in the parks. sun is shinning .

Family from Colorado should be here by lunch time so going to get busy

Yes Buckeev, it is interesting the colors the body can come up with in the healing process. Congratulations on your upcoming 35 th Anniversary.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## marciemi

Had a great (but short) meet up with Janet yesterday!  (Along with her DH and my DS).    Unfortunately we didn't think or have time to take pics and the one ride we rode (ToT), I don't see showing up on my photopass - maybe she got it on hers.  I swear my MB doesn't work most of the time to pick up ride photos (even though I've had it less than a year).  Beautiful weather here - I wore short sleeves and a light windbreaker and by the time we met them at 9:30 or so already had the windbreaker stored.  Wish we had more time to see her (and Mac!) but realize everyone has family and limited time constraints!  Maybe next trip.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Groundhogs day.   Phil said 6 more weeks of winter.  Why has nobody stewed that beast yet?  

Braved The lazy river & few of the pools here on Tuesday, loving how hot they have them set.   Fun run back to lounge chair & towel haha. 

yesterday, finally whipped out a pair of shorts & T shirt woohoo!!!  rode ToT 3 X in row to scramble brain, once with Marcie & her DS who made time to meet us.  Little in way of crowds @ MGM yesterday.  Early anniversary dinner @ Charley's last night. Huge convention in town, lucky to grab a table.  Think I found our new special place to dine in Orlando.  Bag of leftovers in the fridge.

Today, trying to decide whether to hit up Aquatica or the pools, then off to MK before switching over to U tomorrow AM for just one night...gotta make it count.  Hate to say it but glad we are leaving before the 1st concert of Mardi Gras after last years' Fall Out Boy disaster.  Hoping the crowds not as heavy but think we will finish up our pre-flight Saturday @ IoA.



Squirlz said:


> We got 5 inches of snow last night.  Guess whose brand new snowblower quit working?  It's electric so their only recourse is to replace it but that will take a week.  Fortunately my neighbor saw my Facebook post and just cleared my driveway with his.  We have good neighbors.



Eek.  What brand?  Bought one of the bigger snow Joe ones Xmas '15 for the mr, used it only once as light snow last year.  Would like to not pull it out again this one.


Lynne G said:


> Afternoon Schumi.  I'd like an order of lemon tea for my breakfast this morning.  Just plain black tea is ready.  Oh well.
> 
> Ah, 25 years with DH.  Today is not nearly as cold, or have snow on the ground, as when, on this day, we got married.   Dinner out tonight, kids will be on their own.
> 
> And, since it's Wednesday, that mean's Keisha's camel needs an appearance (even if she's on vacation.  Lucky lady)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, enjoy this hump day, Friday and the week-end is in sight.
> 
> Yes, the calendar has turned, the shorted month has started, and I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, it's another gray day, and the only day we are to have sun, is when Phil gets to see if he has a shadow.  And most likely he will, which will mean, 6 more weeks of winter.  Yeah, it will start off right, high on week-end days is 32, with rain and snow on Sunday.  Oh, yes, winter is still here.  Oh, and hope your weather improves Schumi.
> 
> Lastly, with some jealous thoughts (LOL), hope all on vacation are enjoying nice weather and having a great time.  The non vacationing homies, enjoy your day too, and hope you have  friendly neighbors like Squirlz does.  So good to hear help was given, and hope your blower gets fixed Squilz.  Of course, that's when things break, when you're ready to use them.



Congratulations!  Hope u have a lovely date night!  Thank you for the camel to go



buckeev said:


> Poor Robo...You probably look like one of them psychedelic rainbow pops...(At least I did last time I had crazy bruising!)
> 
> Mac...Bundle up! There ain't enuff padding on you for insulation!
> 
> Congrats Lynn and the old guy!...Our THIRTY-FIFTH will be next month!!! Can't believe I've let her take advantage of me for so long! (Hi Honey...If you're monitoring me...Luv  Ya!)...No...Not you Mr. Bluer...._Unless you take me fishing.._.



Lol



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Supposed to be 78 today so homies north of me in Orlando should have great day in the parks. sun is shinning .
> 
> Family from Colorado should be here by lunch time so going to get busy
> 
> Yes Buckeev, it is interesting the colors the body can come up with in the healing process. Congratulations on your upcoming 35 th Anniversary.
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.



We are so happy to see the sun,  makes it feel warmer, helps the winds have died down a bit.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Had a great (but short) meet up with Janet yesterday!  (Along with her DH and my DS).    Unfortunately we didn't think or have time to take pics and the one ride we rode (ToT), I don't see showing up on my photopass - maybe she got it on hers.  I swear my MB doesn't work most of the time to pick up ride photos (even though I've had it less than a year).  Beautiful weather here - I wore short sleeves and a light windbreaker and by the time we met them at 9:30 or so already had the windbreaker stored.  Wish we had more time to see her (and Mac!) but realize everyone has family and limited time constraints!  Maybe next trip.



Didn't check mine yet, will share if I see them.

PS believe Happy Belated Birthday wishes are in order!

If not, we can all have a very, merry unbirthday today.


----------



## schumigirl

So Charley's was a success Janet? 

I know my 7/8 year ago wasn't much use to you.......but glad it was good.......always on our "will go back one day" list.

Was there much of a citrus flavour after all? Although my lovely DH now says he can't remember steak being slightly citrus in flavour!!! So maybe it wasn't after all.......lol......enjoy rest of your trip......


Think the winds have made their way over here........Wild and skies are grey.......rain is coming soon. 

Home made meatballs, spicy sauce and pasta tonight.......DS asked for broccoli tonight with dinner, so bit odd, but having it on the side. 

Couple of hours to wait though........only 4pm right now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Cold here-Dixie Stampede creamy vegetable soup, ham and cheese sliders, salad on tap for dinner tonight

Got my hair did today-nice day off and way past due to cover the gray creeping in!

Weekend almost here!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> So Charley's was a success Janet?
> 
> I know my 7/8 year ago wasn't much use to you.......but glad it was good.......always on our "will go back one day" list.
> 
> Was there much of a citrus flavour after all? Although my lovely DH now says he can't remember steak being slightly citrus in flavour!!! So maybe it wasn't after all.......lol......enjoy rest of your trip......
> 
> 
> Think the winds have made their way over here........Wild and skies are grey.......rain is coming soon.
> 
> Home made meatballs, spicy sauce and pasta tonight.......DS asked for broccoli tonight with dinner, so bit odd, but having it on the side.
> 
> Couple of hours to wait though........only 4pm right now.



Wouldn't call it a citrus flavor but there was a unique flavor to the steak, subtle, was told it was from the citrus wood they use.  Highly seasoned/aged meat, with that interesting twist.  Yum

Hmm never visited Dolly's place, wondering what Dixie stampede soup is 

Parks pretty dead again today, hoping U is slow too. Ha, well, maybe at least on Friday.  Forgot to buy GD her 'goodie'.  don't feel like heading back to Disney tomorrow, hoping prime outlet has something or I'll be digging @ Universal lol.

Was so nice at Aquatica today, hated to leave.  Practically had the place to ourselves.  Water was very warm, especially in the 'raging' lazy river...ahhh


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you enjoyed Charley's........and so nice to hear it's it's warmed up and parks are quiet! Excellent.......


Just waiting for DS to leave for work in 5 minutes then poached eggs for breakfast.........laundry and ironing this morning......another grey and blustery day so far..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Schumi - beautiful here this morning - clear blue sky though chilly not frosty.  No school run this morning as son in law going to help today.  We are off to the Solicitor this morning as hubs has to swear on oath for completion of his father's probate (which we have done ourselves - no solicitor very proud!).
Then I'm off to the hairdressers and up to see DD this afternoon.
Hubs said he'd do supper - so that will be pizza!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, the mom alarm clock apparently went back to sleep.  Good thing, DS had to hurry, but I think he will be there just in time.  Have reminded him I will not be waking him up forever.  Plus, it is my day to chill.  It is Friday.  Let me say that again, it is Friday.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

I need coffee.  Just sayin'. 25 with wind chill 18.  And wind chill in the 20's all day.  Hoolie here and enjoying below freezing.  Yeah, coffee today.  Later all.


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone at Universal now........has the so called secret entrance to Studios by RRR closed now? Asked a few weeks ago on here as a friend had mentioned it.

Also nice to know Universal are now doing free parking after 6pm in the main garage......excluding HHN of course.......



Had some Shrimp Pad Thai salad for lunch........it was rather nice.....and extra spicy.......beautiful sunny but cold day here.......nice to see blue sky instead of grey..........

Going grocery shopping later today.........will be fun as some vegetables are running low on stock due to the extremely bad winter in Spain where a lot of our fresh veg comes from in winter. Broccoli, iceberg lettuce and courgettes (zucchini) are being rationed.........lol........

Need to make a hair appointment too........I'm a week overdue for colour and cut.......


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone in IOA today at 3pm?

Impractical Jokers filming a punishment.........


https://mobile.twitter.com/jamessmurray/status/827335630262829058


----------



## pcstang

Happy belated anniversary Lynne! 
@macraven  any new info on the AP including VB?


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, the beautiful sunny day, and 28 degrees.  Hello Saturday.

Aw man, all those great pictures from USO.  Makes me want to plan a long weekend this time next year.  Oh the pocketbook. LoL.

Hope all are enjoying the weekend.  I will be warming up the car for the later night game.  At least we can sleep in tomorrow.  That and a run for coffee before the game.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks! PC.  Having dinner without the kids was cheaper. 

Yo!  It is Super Bowl Sunday.  Let the chow down begin.  


 

And since we still have a wind chill in the20's,


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet day today.........we all slept late then had lazy time listening to music most of the day.........DH and I loved it, DS complained all we listen to is 80's music! Nice having them both here today......love the weekends! Had Rib of beef for dinner tonight......gorgeous. 

Beautiful weather though, till late afternoon.........got a bit cloudy...........

Hot chocolate and early night soon........

Have a great week........


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! Been busy getting everything ready for the Super Bowl for the past week, now I'm officially in the "I-picked-the-losing-side-blues." Ah well, it was a nail-biter there at the end!
Except for an auto repair scheduled for tomorrow, I've got a nice, boring week ahead.

Hope everyone stays warm, and to the homies in Orlando, have fun & get home safe!


----------



## Lynne G

yeah it's Monday. 

Hello homies.  Hope all are enjoying this first Monday of February.  Love is in the air month.  That, and a federal holiday, making a short week in this month.  

 Kivara.  Yeah, losing stinks, but at least was a good game.  Not really a fan of either, but apparently, a neighbor is a Pat fan, and hollered YES a few times, and then honked and fired up his noisy car.   I think everyone else then turned off their television.    Oh, and Dh put his truck in for inspection, yep, a lot more that I thought, and 2 days to fix.  Hope your car repair was less, and get it back soon than ours.


----------



## Kivara

Oh, Lynne, I hate when inspections turn up surprise (ie- long & expensive) issues! Mine's just a factory covered recall issue, 2 hrs & they foot the bill. (Although it's kinda scary they are willing to do a part recall on a 10 yr old car with over 100k miles  )

We are a Steelers house all the way , it was more of a "root for anyone excepT the Patriots" thing (or as my 13 y.o. calls them, the Deflate-riots  ))


----------



## kohlby

Keisha - Sounds like you're having a great vacation!

Schumi - I was at Universal yesterday but didn't check the secret entrance.  I always forget what time it opens and we usually go into the parks before the secret entrance opens.  I did notice one recent change yesterday - Mummy doesn't stop hard anymore.   My elbow has lost skin on it thanks to the final stop on Mummy.  Yesterday, it was a slow stop both times we did it.  

Lynne - I hope it warms up for you.


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Keisha - Sounds like you're having a great vacation!
> 
> Schumi - I was at Universal yesterday but didn't check the secret entrance.  I always forget what time it opens and we usually go into the parks before the secret entrance opens.  I did notice one recent change yesterday - Mummy doesn't stop hard anymore.   My elbow has lost skin on it thanks to the final stop on Mummy.  Yesterday, it was a slow stop both times we did it.
> 
> Lynne - I hope it warms up for you.



Oh I like the sound of The Mummy not bashing to a halt anymore. Yep, my friend forgot to look 2 days ago when they were there to see if the turnstile was still operating.......I'm sure someone will know.......




It's freezing here........we are waiting on a wall of weather called.........The Beast from the East hitting us on Wednesday......apparently.........a supposed blast of cold air hitting us straight from Siberia.........just used to be called winter. Now they have to give everything a fancy name.........not looking forward to -15 though. 

Just been out for monthly leg waxing appointment and it is cold. 

Out for hair appointment tomorrow morning.......highlights and cut.......long overdue, should have been done last week......always love a morning in the salon as they do manicures too. I don't normally have my nails done, but I do like a good hand cream and clear varnish now and again. 

Enjoy rest of your Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Schumi's hair looks fabulous.

It's Tuesday, and we have a oddly warmer day, as the rain is coming from the South and will be in the 60's.  But, mother nature won't let that warm air stay, a cold front comes in tonight, temp goes down to low 30's, and snow tomorrow.  Oh joy.  I am rockin' short sleeves today, and that's a okay for a February day.













Have a good one all.


----------



## macraven

Hello homies!!

Nice to be back here and catch up with what you all have been doing

Belated grats to Lynne for her anniversary 

Got home last night around 10 pm
Stopped for a late dinner as had not eaten since noon

Would have been home sooner but got stuck on 75

5 car and a semi truck accident at 3:30 yesterday
With the oil and gas spill, took a long time to clean that up after the peeps and vehicles were removed

Of course I was just going on 75 ramp when the highway shut down
Directed off at Marietta and that took forever on 41 route 

Would have been home within one hour but the highway shut down changed that


I do prefer flying
Only one hour flight from Atlanta 
Driving is not my thing...

I guess Marci did not read my pm as I was at MGM that Wednesday 
There is always a next time

Janet can't say Saturday night had a crowd for the concert
Don't think it was that big of a draw that night 

Did stand across from T2 area and got loads of beads
Almost 20 of them which I thought was a lot
Only expected to snag a few when the floats started

Weather was lovely once Wednesday hit 
Weather at home today is rainy and cold for me

Did DAH one night and enjoyed it

Moved to UO for the end of our stay at rpr
Added a night before I got there as can never have too much time there

Will be back at the darkside in October 

Hope pcstang is ok as tornados might have hit in his area


Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## buckeev

Welcome Back Red Leader!...(_Well...One of our Red Leaders._..).
 Sounds like you had a blast! We cleaned up on beads when we went a couple of year back...Gage is a "Bead Magnet" 

Finally got rid of all of this Super Bowl traffic here in H-Town...What a *NIGHTMARE!!!* Speakin' of Super Bowl taxes-n-such.....Where do I file for my share of the profits we supposedly made here?

I still haven't told the Mrs that she and her friend are going to USO on the 25th. Trying to figure out the "Big Reveal"...V-Day or B-Day...(14th and 18th).
I know she'll need a few days to pack, so I can't wait past one of those....


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> I guess Marci did not read my pm as I was at MGM that Wednesday
> There is always a next time



I didn't get another PM from you Mac - only the first one saying you didn't know when we could meet up and to send you my cell number which I did.  I didn't hear back either way after that.    Sorry we missed you - we met Janet early for an hour or so and then hung out until shortly after lunch time just hitting a few more rides and the Brown Derby lounge.  Wish I'd have known - but I'm sure there will be a next time and we'll meet you then, promise!


----------



## macraven

I'll be back in October 
But this time I'm flying

Only will drive again if it is a last minute trip

No issues driving in Orlando but 75 is a pain when it is shut down for accidents


Buckeev best tell the wife about her special vacation soon


She may feel the need to go shopping before she gets on the plane


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hey everyone. Stopping by to see what is going on. Glad to see everyone is doing well. 
Lynne Happy Belated Anniversary! The Mr and I will celebrate our 19th on February 15. Can't believe it has been that long! 
Looking forward to a small getaway this weekend. 
Buckeev I would tell the Mrs soon about her surprise. Hope she has a great time


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hey everyone. Stopping by to see what is going on. Glad to see everyone is doing well.
> Lynne Happy Belated Anniversary! The Mr and I will celebrate our 19th on February 15. Can't believe it has been that long!
> Looking forward to a small getaway this weekend.
> Buckeev I would tell the Mrs soon about her surprise. Hope she has a great time


What!!!!! You are going without me? Lol
We are all good Mac. Tornado sirens went off again and a tornado passed about 2 miles south of us. Not sure if there was any damage or not. Our tornado hangout...


----------



## macraven

How dare the Bluers celebrate their anniversary at UO and not take you with them........


Saw on our local news some of the tornado damage
Only property affected no lives lost


----------



## macraven

Um pc 

I just clicked on that link and it took me to a site called fumble or something like that


I closed it out real quick when I saw the naked brunette on the screen....


----------



## pcstang

I might be there with them
I haven't and don't watch the news. The wind was howling while I was watching the kids do jujitsu and it got a little scary. It's starting early this year!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Um pc
> 
> I just clicked on that link and it took me to a site called fumble or something like that
> 
> 
> I closed it out real quick when I saw the naked brunette on the screen....


Really? I linked the pic wrong the first time but fixed it. Had to look up bluers instructions to link it right as it's been a while. Shhhh....don't tell my wife about the naked brunette link! Lol


----------



## macraven

Why?

Was that her in the pic ......lol


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Why?
> 
> Was that her in the pic ......lol


Shhhh...


----------



## Lynne G

Picture mix up.  No really, glad to hear all was well at your place PC. 

Mac, glad you made it home safely.  Yep. October flying for me.  Yay!  Something to look forward to. 

Oh it's Wednesday and let's play weather roulette.  Whirl, a possible high of 63 today.  A wet and cloudy one, and foggy too, might have seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the Black Pearl sailing by.  It's that warm and foggy.

Whirl, for Thursday's temperature.  A high of 35, with 6 to 8 inches of snow by noon. 

Eeek, I'm not ready to trade this almost nice spring day for a winter one.  Hello Mother Nature.  I didn't order the perfect clash of cold weather merging with this Southern rain.  Le sigh, cannot put away the snow boots yet. 

Oh, and since it is Wednesday, Ms. Keisha needs the camel to make an appearance.






  Hmm, maybe she sent that picture from her cruise in the Caribbean. 

With that, no cup of tea.  Just some orange juice and a hunt for something sweet. 

Have a great day homies.


----------



## macraven

Hope all are getting ready for the 14 th


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Hump day all

Seems like I hit the ground running after trip and haven't stopped.  Today taking middle DS (who still hasn't been cleared to go back to work) to far-flung dr for a consult. Then I need to rush to hit other end of town to see my podiatrist.  The foot that lost to car door still hot feeling right...as DH sez, 8 miles a day on it in Orlando may be blame.  Lol don't care, it was worth it 

Carole no idea re the entrance as we only utiize it when doing a taping for wrestling.  When does it usually open?  They seemed to have issues filling toon stadium.  Actively trying to entice us as we walked past and lots of signage in the am when entering the park.  You should be all 'polished' now, happy with the hair?



macraven said:


> Hope all are getting ready for the 14 th



I'm calling the trip and the upcoming candy delivery from Amazon (5# of gummie bears and various bags of chocolate for the mr a done deal). Any plans in your house?  How 'bout the rest of you.

Lynne I had same look on my face as camel after seeing mr' deeps pic.  Are you getting dumped on today?  All rain here - yea!  We are sooo overdue it's scary, not more than a few inches of snow on ground thus far.

Pcstang - I've never seen such a happy looking family sheltering in place.  

Mrsbluer - enjoy the getaway!

Buckeev - are you planning on taking a pic of the mrs when you spring the trip on her?  Oh the "good husband" points you will be racking up lol.


----------



## macraven

But will Mr Keisha share those gummy bears with you .....


14 th is just another day here
All days blend together when you don't work

Wish you the best on getting medical attention for your foot!

Hope all goes well for son and his appointment!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> How dare the Bluers celebrate their anniversary at UO and not take you with them........
> 
> 
> Saw on our local news some of the tornado damage
> Only property affected no lives lost




We've would never think of celebrating without our extended family. They are always in our plans


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> We've would never think of celebrating without our extended family. They are always in our plans


----------



## kohlby

Keisha - I hope your foot is okay.  I broke my toe once during the drive down to Disney.  (We stopped on the side of the road since I wanted to show my kids cotton).  It was worth limping around the parks for a drs appt not to get in the way of our trip - though it wasn't until months later that it felt better.

Pcstang - Glad you're all safe.  It looks like you have a great place to hang out when needed.


Not much going on today - the same 'ole things.  Eldest is at tennis, middle as friend's house, youngest is on the computer, and I'm taking a break and posting.  Youngest gave us some excitement last night.  He accidentally swallowed a lego minifigure head and then his stomach hurt for hours afterwards.  Actually, until he fell asleep.  I'm so glad it didn't hurt when he woke up.  I really didn't want to have to take him to the ER.  The kid is almost 8, so this was a surprise.  Speaking of that kid, he has his Universal b-day trip on Sunday.  The eldest two are staying home since the youngest's plans are Hippogriff and Woody Woodpecker over and over and over and over.  So, if anyone is in the parks then, you know where I'll be!


----------



## buckeev

lol...Keisha...
I hope to, but I may be too bizzie running for my life! Her friend is an absolute HP NUT!_ (Even more than my girls...)_. Mrs. Buckeev likes HP, but doesn't bleed Butterbeer though.
This is too weird...She went at Thanksgiving, Christmas and now Mardi Gras. Gage and I were there at Christmas "only". But I'm not bitter. Much. Maybe it was a mistake for me to get her an AP....

kohlby...You need to buy that Woody Woodpecker Stature they have at the Prop Store...Only 3K!!!

89 Degrees Outside! 'Pose to be 40-something tomorrow....but I'll believe that when I feel it!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, think it used to be 10am it opened, long time since we used it though. Love the hair this time.......back to blonde blonde instead of a kinda dull blonde she did last time.......nice length too.......hope you got the foot sorted!!

Kohlby......glad the littlest one is ok......never fun to swallow one of those I imagine!!! Hope he has a great birthday Sunday......


Busy couple of days......although I did laugh this morning, my friend popped in for a coffee with her little Granddaughter.......I take her to the bathroom when she needs to go and she comes back and tells her Grandma, she likes my house better than hers as its always tidy and my towels are always soft and bouncy.......she`s almost 3. Luckily friend just laughed and said she`s right......

We had snow this morning, just a little, but it`s freezing. We have -1 today and to be colder tomorrow and into the weekend........I`m hibernating.

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## macraven

Glad blondies blondie is back
Aka schumi

I love the light blonde you had before

My guess is kohlby is the one homie that won't be suffering from nasty weather today and Friday

She has sunshine and the rest of us won't

No snow for me or Vickie or buckeev

Hope our homies have shovels


----------



## Bluer101

Been very busy homies. Hope everything is doing great. 

Getting back to US this weekend for some rest.


----------



## pcstang

Paging Tiny D! I just passed your exit on I10!


----------



## Lynne G

We had rain, we had sleet, we had fun in the snow.  Left with 4 or so inches of heavy wet snow, and a below freezing temperature and 40 mph wind.  To say it was cold shoveling is pretty on point.   The wind picked up the top layer of snow that made white outs that made driving more fun.  In case it needs to stay cold, overnight and early morning will be 19.  Cold.  But a day off, and a late start to the day, is a great way to spend a Thursday.

Just saw the new Lego Batman movie.  It was actually good.  Some great references and clips from the batman I remember when I was a kid.  


Hey y'all, tomorrow is Friday.  That deserves a wahoo.

Lucky Bluers.

And hey, to PC on the move.  Safe travels.


----------



## schumigirl

pc and bluers have fun! 


We have not much snow, hailstones really thank goodness.......but -4! 

Will be in most of the day till later when I go grocery shopping when DH gets home. The, depends on weather what we do this weekend.......plan to watch Patriots Day at some point.........

Plan to call some folks to catch up including at a decent time with time difference, call relatives on along Island and make sure they're doing ok.........between their awful weather and my aunt has been very poorly, so like to keep in touch. 

Bacon and poached egg for breakfast now.............


----------



## pcstang

You know we will! Good thing mrs bluer will be there to keep us in line! Went out to eat with my parents, fried oysters! Yum! Traffic was terrible all the way to Orlando. I promptly fell  asleep after dinner and now I'm awake at 4 am. Lol
Good luck to all dealing with the snow. We will think of you as we lounge by the pool this weekend. Mardi Gras time!


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> You know we will! Good thing mrs bluer will be there to keep us in line! Went out to eat with my parents, fried oysters! Yum! Traffic was terrible all the way to Orlando. I promptly fell  asleep after dinner and now I'm awake at 4 am. Lol
> Good luck to all dealing with the snow. We will think of you as we lounge by the pool this weekend. Mardi Gras time!



You know I have never tried a fried oyster!! Love em anyway they come.......will have to give that a try sometime. My mister won`t eat oysters though, only seafood he doesn't like.....I can have his share too.......

Thinking of you and going slightly green as we have snow right now and more on the way tomorrow......

Have fun though!!


----------



## Lynne G

That's funny PC.  Bought fried oysters for the kid, and he really likes them.  Me, almost everything from the sea I won't eat.  I hate the smell of fish too.

Ahh, 81 degrees.  Well, with the heated seat on high.  Yep, mom keeps her car heated well.  Yes I do.  The AC gets cranked as well.  A nice 21 degrees out now, with 30 the high.  That darn wind makes most of the day feel like 5 degrees.  Joy.  

Thankfully, where I live, the road crews have millions of pounds of road salt.  They did a great job of clearing the roads by lunchtime yesterday.  

Birthday celebrations this week-end.  We tend to clump the family birthdays close enough together, to a week-end all can agree on.  Will be busy, and game for little one too.  Then outdoor practice at the end of the month!  

Hope PC and family and Bluers have a great time at USO this week-end.  Lucky ducks.  

Enjoy this Friday all!


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies and happy Friday

Lynne you really should make the seats at least 83 degrees 

Bluers and pc family, have the fun I know you all will
And celebrate your anniversary morning to night on the 13, 14, and all the days you will be there

Back later when I can get to my blue room_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . A little cooler start to today. Was 55 this morning before the sun had a chance to rise to its full potential. Have been enjoying fantastic weather and . It will be a little cooler today only supposed to reach 72, but then back up to 80 tomorrow.

Sending warm thoughts  to  everyone in the cold.

Bluer family and Pcstang families have a great time at Universal 

Hubby and I will celebrate our Anniversary Sunday. Planning a nice meal out.

February is a fun month. We have our Anniversary, Valentines Day and my birthday. Hubby usually asks me what I would like for gifts. I usually come up with some ideas .

We have a raccoon that has decided to use our community pool as a toilet. I'am sure it has not made our pool guy to happy. A couple of weeks ago my friend and I saw what we throught was palm tree seeds and dirt my the steps when you are entering the pool.  Then a fellow said it was raccoon poop. The HOA board contracted to have traps set to catch the villain, but alas no luck......LOL. I guess we should be lucky it's been two weeks between incidents.

Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday celebrations to Lynne and family.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Bluer


----------



## keishashadow

Happy happy to allbirthdays, anniversaries, hitting up Orlando, just surving the winter...always up for a partee

Foot in holding pattern, going to give it some time to regroup after beating her up on trip before expending more $ &. Effort on it.  DS is firmly immersed in the medical system's myramid of tests, etc.  eventually, they may commit as to what he is dealing with I suppose, but hard to wait for me; harder for him I'm sure.

If you're celebrating Valentine's Day this weekend, enjoy all!




macraven said:


> But will Mr Keisha share those gummy bears with you .....
> 
> 
> 14 th is just another day here
> All days blend together when you don't work
> 
> Wish you the best on getting medical attention for your foot!
> 
> Hope all goes well for son and his appointment!



He tosses the red ones @ me, only ones I eat.  Tempted to plop some in vodka and watch them grow.



schumigirl said:


> You know I have never tried a fried oyster!! Love em anyway they come.......will have to give that a try sometime. My mister won`t eat oysters though, only seafood he doesn't like.....I can have his share too.......
> 
> Thinking of you and going slightly green as we have snow right now and more on the way tomorrow......
> 
> Have fun though!!


Hail eek, hate the stuff!  Would rather have snow.  Storm shifted and dumped on us to point where my satellite dish is frozen and I'm missing half the channels.  Will be in mid 50's by tomorrow, can't really complain.  Mildest winter thus far I can recall.  Surely I've cursed Pittsburgh and we'll be getting record snow next 2 months lol.

Love to slurp oysters but always concerned as to fresh factor living inland.  Growing up didn't realize seafood could be eaten non-fried, not kidding.  Now have bit of an aversion to it prepared that way, think it's the smell of the oil.


----------



## macraven

Its officially Saturday morning now!

Where are all the homies?

Bluers and pcstang are at the darkside celebrating the anniversary 

I think next year we all should go and celebrate with them.....


Watched the weather and the NE is not the place to be right now

Will be 67 here tomorrow then 70 Sunday then the rains will start to fall and be cooler then

I will take rain any day over snow


----------



## schumigirl

Janet we've always been lucky enough to live by the sea......except for the times we went abroad for periods of time with work........but having fresh seafood is something we've tried to appreciate........it's a real treat! As a kid we used to watch them hand diving for the scallops......no trawling.......tried my first raw oyster straight from the sea aged 7...... let's say I didn't appreciate then like I do now........locals fisherfolk thought it was funny to see us turn green......... Glad your weather hasn't been too bad.......and hope you get those channels back!! 

Well, we have rain so far this morning.......better than predicted snow and ice.........it's cold outside though.......you're right though mac, rain over snow anyday. 



Need to go out for a bit this morning, but plan to be home by lunch and then hibernate rest of the day........although I have to say it's bouncing down outside and kinda hailstones mixed in........blowing a hoolie too..........

Have a good Saturday all..........


----------



## macraven

Schumi guess we are the early birds here this morning

I think it is wonderful to be able to live near water
Only drawback, you get cooler temps

Hope your winter ends up being a mild one


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, here on the East Coast it can get cold especially when the wind is straight from Siberia......I think it aims straight for me .........I prefer the West Coast........it can be much milder.......

Well, I'm an early bird.......but think you're a night owl tonight........well, officially it's morning for you too.......just earlier than mine!

I put tv on in the kitchen while I had a coffee......and lo an behold Murder She Wrote is on.......lol......love that show....even a 1000th rerun!

Off for a shower and out soon.........DH has insisted on pancakes and bacon this morning.......and he's even cooking it for me.......yay!


----------



## pcstang

Trying to go back to sleep...last nights pattern has me all screwed up. Heading to the parks in a few hours with the blue crew and then pool time. Then parade and Ne-Yo concert. Supposed to be 82 tomorrow. 
Janet, hope the foot gets better and Lynne has a great bday celebration weekend for everyone. We do the same thing as all ours are grouped together. Hmmm...bacon wrapped fried oysters?!?! That could be a hit!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! A live report from PC.  What? Almost 4 am?  He is probably asleep now.

Thanks for the wishes Robo.  Our extended family is so large, while not my birthday, it is three others that we will celebrate tomorrow.  We tend to clump birthdays in one or two months together.  

Ah, a nice enough start to the day.  Clouds, but no snow or rain today.

Have a nice Saturday all.  And no hoolie blowing either.


----------



## pcstang

Up and getting ready to hit the parks for a few hours then to the pool we go! Gotta get my breakfast of fresh popcorn lol


----------



## Bluer101

Party trip with everyone next year then or any trip with us,  good idea Mac. 

Management and staff always great a Loews hotels. What a nice surprise. 

Yes, envelope is RPR but we are at SF again this trip. No express needed for pool time, Mardi Gras, and ne-yo.


----------



## Monykalyn

hey all!
Gorgeous weather here for past couple days-met friends for happy hour(s) yesterday afternoon and sat outside. In February. In Missouri with only a light sweater after sun down. At Black Sheep-the place the locals who rescued Patrick Dempsey took him for lunch while PD car repaired (his rental broke down). PD said no one recognized him (lunch mid week IIRC)-how could any female not recognize him??? Happened a month ago I think?

Going to be near 80 today-have steaks ready to go on the grill!



keishashadow said:


> Hmm never visited Dolly's place, wondering what Dixie stampede soup is


It's creamy vegetable soup-really good and super easy to make.

DD hasn't heard back yay or nay on her DCP status yet-some kids who applied at same time are already getting acceptances-fingers crossed for her! Hard to hold off on planning for trips when we don't know anything yet!  She made Chancellor's list for last fall though-4.0-after all the drama of the first weeks when she was convinced she was "failing"

Glad to Mac made it home safely. Isn't there almost always a wreck on 75 southwards/near Atlanta??


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Party trip with everyone next year then or any trip with us,  good idea Mac.
> 
> Management and staff always great a Loews hotels. What a nice surprise.
> 
> Yes, envelope is RPR but we are at SF again this trip. No express needed for pool time, Mardi Gras, and ne-yo.



Enjoy!  Did jr make the trip too?  I really like SF, think it compares well to the other properties. Quite fond of the well-designed pool area.  

Do wish they'd toss in the FP, even if they raised the prices a bit or (wha-la) had a 2 tier pricing system in effect.   Along line of one rate without it & another higher, rate with it...but what do I know.

Well, now I don't have to post the goodies we got @ PBH for our anniversary trip lol.  We did get a chocolate 'picture' of sorts of the resort that sat upright, which I thot quite clever.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Off for a shower and out soon.........DH has insisted on pancakes and bacon this morning.......and he's even cooking it for me.......yay!




Does he hire out ?

Would love that breakfast made for me


----------



## Bluer101

Yes, jr is with us, what else is new 

Breakfast????  I want some bacon.


----------



## kohlby

Enjoy the concert PC and Bluer!  I'll be in the park tomorrow celebrating my youngest's birthday.  Any guesses on how many times we will ride Woody Woodpecker in one day?  I think our record is 12.


----------



## crostorfer

I knew better than to check the weather for next week, I knew it would only bum me out. I did it anyway, and it did.


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Enjoy the concert PC and Bluer!  I'll be in the park tomorrow celebrating my youngest's birthday.  Any guesses on how many times we will ride Woody Woodpecker in one day?  I think our record is 12.




Have a fun time celebrating!
 To your little!


Break the record
Go for 13 times on the ride


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> I knew better than to check the weather for next week, I knew it would only bum me out. I did it anyway, and it did.




Weather was icky the first 3 days we were there in Orlando but that can happen early February 

I know it is a stinky thing to happen

On the bright side, less crowds as locals don't always go when it rains or temps are nippy...


----------



## Squirlz

We're off to Chicargo again tomorrow.  Supposed to be mid to upper 40s for 4 days.  Can't wait!


----------



## macraven

Brave souls......


Weather changes frequently 

(Lived there for years)


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> Weather was icky the first 3 days we were there in Orlando but that can happen early February
> 
> I know it is a stinky thing to happen
> 
> On the bright side, less crowds as locals don't always go when it rains or temps are nippy...



I'm looking at it like its less self tanner I have to slather on, and less time I have sit around waiting for it to develop.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> I'm looking at it like its less self tanner I have to slather on, and less time I have sit around waiting for it to develop.




_what a mature way to look at it....


i whine and stomp my feet when the weather is lousy and become a brat.....


i should take lessons from youse..._


----------



## Bluer101

Well the night was great. We got to finally ride on a Mardi Gras float throwing beads. Then went to the concert which was really good. Then hit margaritaville for some snacks. The night was really a blast.


----------



## macraven

_WOOT......

loved the floats.
which one were you on?




i ended up with 20 beads...


did you try to throw the beads to land on peeps heads?
almost had my eye taken out when someon on the float tried to toss the bead around my neck..._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _WOOT......
> 
> loved the floats.
> which one were you on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ended up with 20 beads...
> 
> 
> did you try to throw the beads to land on peeps heads?
> almost had my eye taken out when someon on the float tried to toss the bead around my neck..._




We were on Jester. It was a blast. 

Me being tall was trying to throw beads to the back of the crowds. Jr was taking care of the kids up front and Mrs B was getting the rest. Now Pcstang was getting everyone. He kept saying, " 10 points gryffindor !".


----------



## macraven

Sounds like what pcstang would say

Hahahahaha


----------



## pcstang

I


macraven said:


> Sounds like what pcstang would say
> 
> Hahahahaha


 I earned 130 points! 100 from the park goers and I was awarded 30 for the TM who decided to stop and bend over in front of the rope. Great trip and visit with the bluers as always. Perfect weather but too short of a trip! I have a great woody woodpecker pic mr bluer took...lol


----------



## macraven

Saw the pic and the smile you had in your face....
Nuff said big boy


----------



## macraven

And what did the 130 points get youse?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Does he hire out ?
> 
> Would love that breakfast made for me



We can discuss terms and conditions........ It was lush!!!


Busy weekend..........miserable weather and freezing cold, but finally tomorrow it has to warm up slightly.......double figures are always welcome. Sun has finally appeared today........

Quiet day ahead though.........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  We may see the sun today, that is, if we can look up after being battered by the wind.  

I never heard the term hoolie until Schumi wrote it.  Low and behold, this morning, our weather guy used it when describing the wind gusts today.  Yep, 25 to 30 mph winds, and blowing a hooley intermittently.  That's 60 mph gusts today.  Blustery, and at 35 degrees, cool too.  And a fun traffic day too.  Traffic guy rattled off at least 10 or more roads where trees are down already this morning. And, we get branches and trash to drive around too.  

Had a nice week-end, though Sunday was a wash out.  It rained and hard, at times, all day.  While still puddles around, the rain washed away most of the snow, so now everything's soggy.  Birthday celebration was happy, and ending in cake and ice cream is always good.  But it's back to routine today. 

Thanks for all the pictures PC and Bluer.  Hope all have safe travels home. 

It is Monday, and hope all are enjoying a beverage or two.  My tea is hot, it's cool inside as well, with the windows whistling nicely.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .



Lynne G said:


> I never heard the term hoolie until Schumi wrote it. Low and behold, this morning, our weather guy used it when describing the wind gusts today. Yep, 25 to 30 mph winds, and blowing a hooley intermittently.



Maybe the weather man has read some of Schumigirls postings on the Sans?


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the weather man has read some of Schumigirls postings on the Sans?





Morning Robo.

That's a good question.  I don't know.    It's in the dictionary.  But so funny, I had my ears stand up when I heard him use that word.  See, small world.  

Came from an Irish word, so either way, it's still windy with a wind advisory until 6 tonight.  At least we have the sun out, so I am glad to see it after the very gloomy weather we had this week-end.  Now I have to find my sunglasses.  LOL

Hope you are having a better weather day than me.  (I am sure warmer than me though.)


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all! We've been in London for the weekend - was absolutely freezing and grey sky but we were there for a special occasion- my nephew (who we are really close to) asked to go down as he was proposing to his partner! If you're a romantic like me you'd have loved it - he recreated a scene from the movie "About Time" which was filmed near where they live in Maida Vale - he got the band from the movie to be there!  Was a great party afterwards (thank goodness she said yes!).

Then yesterday we attended a service in Westminster Abbey which was beautiful.

Today weather here is beautiful though still cold.

Still loving hearing about your trips


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the weather man has read some of Schumigirls postings on the Sans?



And I thought Lynne was schumi junior using hoolie....lol


----------



## schumigirl

More used as a Scottish term Lynne for weather........old Orkney Scots word. Relatives in Ireland use the word Hooley more as a party term. 


It's still wild here today, but not as bad........least we saw the sun today for a while. 

Another hour or so till dinner when DS gets in from work just after 6........spiced chicken, potato wedges (sweet potato for me) and a selection of roasted veg........I'm hungry tonight! Just had a black coffee to take the edge off.......trying not to nibble before dinner..........

WD for us tonight.......macraven has convinced me to give it another try, got fed up with the storyline before the break.........

Can smell the chicken cooking........delish!!! 

Making matzo ball soup for a friend who is coming for lunch tomorrow........never made it before and it's her favourite dish ever........doubt I'll make it as good as her mum does though.......


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Hi all! We've been in London for the weekend - was absolutely freezing and grey sky but we were there for a special occasion- my nephew (who we are really close to) asked to go down as he was proposing to his partner! If you're a romantic like me you'd have loved it - he recreated a scene from the movie "About Time" which was filmed near where they live in Maida Vale - he got the band from the movie to be there!  Was a great party afterwards (thank goodness she said yes!).
> 
> Then yesterday we attended a service in Westminster Abbey which was beautiful.


That sounds so special what your nephew did!

Very touching and he shared it with you
I'm glad you shared that with us
Now all of us will want a nephew like you have!


----------



## macraven

Schumi I would not steer you wrong about WD
Last night was very good 

You do lots of foods and the way you describe them lets me know you are da cook
I'm sure your matzo ball soup will be perfect


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the weather man has read some of Schumigirls postings on the Sans?




Robo you are a hard one to catch
Lol
Busy all the time 
Pencil us in your calendar and join us for coffee each morning here

But my morning can start at 11:30
Not when the sun starts to rise

Had so much fun with you last October 
Will you be back for hhn this year?


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> And what did the 130 points get youse?


Only a fantastic time with great friends! Short visit but it just keeps getting better! Perfect pool weather too. Riding the float was a lot of fun. The Ne-Yo concert was great too! Might be back next month...


----------



## Robo56

Mac waiting on younger sister and nieces schedule to make ressies for HHN. Will be back this year.

I had a great time visiting with you too. Will email you dates once confirmed.

Afternoon Mac, Lynne, Schumi, pcstang, Realfoodfans 

It's 75 now and sun is shinning. If I could send this weather to you all I would.

Sounds like Texas is going to get some snow and they are evacuating close to 200,000 people in California do to the possibility of a dam breaking.

Friend who flew back to New York Thursday said there was a foot of snow with 19 more inches predicted.

For all those in the path of bad weather. Prayers go out for you and your families safety.

Schumigirl I think I remember you saying your Aunt in New York was feeling poorly. Hope she is doing better


----------



## pcstang

Hence why I live in the south, robo! No cold for me. It was 83 when we left Orlando yesterday. No way would I deal with that snow and cold.


----------



## Monykalyn

I am at work but have to spill the news; my DD just got her ACCEPTANCE to Disney College Program this FALL!!! she was crying she was so excited!! Guess I better get those cheaper tix while they last (plan on trading up to AP!)


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I am at work but have to spill the news; my DD just got her ACCEPTANCE to Disney College Program this FALL!!! she was crying she was so excited!! Guess I better get those cheaper tix while they last (plan on trading up to AP!)





Congrats to your DD! Fabulous news...........she'll have a blast I'm sure! 

Tell her well done, you must be overjoyed!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Mac waiting on younger sister and nieces schedule to make ressies for HHN. Will be back this year.
> 
> I had a great time visiting with you too. Will email you dates once confirmed.
> 
> Afternoon Mac, Lynne, Schumi, pcstang, Realfoodfans
> 
> It's 75 now and sun is shinning. If I could send this weather to you all I would.
> 
> Sounds like Texas is going to get some snow and they are evacuating close to 200,000 people in California do to the possibility of a dam breaking.
> 
> Friend who flew back to New York Thursday said there was a foot of snow with 19 more inches predicted.
> 
> For all those in the path of bad weather. Prayers go out for you and your families safety.
> 
> Schumigirl I think I remember you saying our Aunt in New York was feeling poorly. Hope she is doing better




Thanks Robo, yes she had a heart attack, on her birthday of all days. Just a few days after my brother had his!! Worrying time.......... But she's doing better, slowly of course, but she has her two daughters close by. That's good for us to know. I did think of flying my mum and I out to see her, but the weather they're having in LI I thought better of it. Bit too cold for my mum, and me too if I'm honest!!! But, would have gone otherwise...She did of course tell us it's unnecessary, as she would do.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> I am at work but have to spill the news; my DD just got her ACCEPTANCE to Disney College Program this FALL!!! she was crying she was so excited!! Guess I better get those cheaper tix while they last (plan on trading up to AP!)


Party time for Mony!

Your daughter should be able to get you into the wdw parks for free
Skip the expensive ap
And let daughter for you since you cover her education 
Lol

A big hug and congrats to her.  !!!!!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Hence why I live in the south, robo! No cold for me. It was 83 when we left Orlando yesterday. No way would I deal with that snow and cold.



Wimp


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn said:


> I am at work but have to spill the news; my DD just got her ACCEPTANCE to Disney College Program this FALL!!! she was crying she was so excited!! Guess I better get those cheaper tix while they last (plan on trading up to AP!)


Congratulations to your DD - I hope she really enjoys the program!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac waiting on younger sister and nieces schedule to make ressies for HHN. Will be back this year.
> 
> I had a great time visiting with you too. Will email you dates




Thanks
I had sent you an email and left a message for you on the home phone about 3 weeks back

Now I am wondering if it was the Indiana number I was calling?


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Party time for Mony!
> 
> Your daughter should be able to get you into the wdw parks for free
> Skip the expensive ap
> And let daughter for you since you cover her education
> Lol
> 
> A big hug and congrats to her.  !!!!!


Thanks! We plan to be there more than her 9 days of passes she will get LOL-already talking august, thanksgiving and christmas, -if we get AP then prob next spring too. Condo exchange available (DH already checked )


schumigirl said:


> Congrats to your DD! Fabulous news...........she'll have a blast I'm sure!
> 
> Tell her well done, you must be overjoyed!


Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Well.....maybe she can get you free Mickey bars

That is the next great thing anyone could have!


----------



## tlinus

Great News!!!! Congrats to your daughter!!!!


----------



## tlinus

You know its been a day when you pull up after work and all of your deck chairs are in the yard. Wind was brutal today


----------



## tinydancer09

I kind of feel like a genius, though I know I'm not the first person to think of this.

Holly (sister) and I are going to Disney May 1-5. Actually leaving the last day in April. Anyways, we could not find any reservations at Be Our Guest for 2 people for any of the days since we just booked it a few weeks ago. I realized that there were two reservations for singles 5 minutes apart. You can check in 5 minutes early..... So our reservations isn't one, but I feel like I "cheated" the system  Normally I would just say oh well, but with her food allergies these days I like to eat wherever she feels comfortable and has something "Different" than the normal allergy options. She can only eat chicken fingers so many days......... 

Hope you guys are well!! I know I've still be absent. So much crazy going on right now! 


Also, universals website... Did it change? Is it being weird for anyone else?! My hotel thing for rates is gone from the homepage. I MISS IT!


----------



## macraven

You have been missed!

About to send out the doggies to find you 

Pcstang gave you a shout out last week when he was by your exit


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> I am at work but have to spill the news; my DD just got her ACCEPTANCE to Disney College Program this FALL!!! she was crying she was so excited!! Guess I better get those cheaper tix while they last (plan on trading up to AP!)


Congratulations to you and your daughter. My sister was accepted to Florida State and enrolled for the fall. Proud brother and that's my school. Big brother is right around the corner so I can "help" her out if an issue arises!


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> I kind of feel like a genius, though I know I'm not the first person to think of this.
> 
> Holly (sister) and I are going to Disney May 1-5. Actually leaving the last day in April. Anyways, we could not find any reservations at Be Our Guest for 2 people for any of the days since we just booked it a few weeks ago. I realized that there were two reservations for singles 5 minutes apart. You can check in 5 minutes early..... So our reservations isn't one, but I feel like I "cheated" the system  Normally I would just say oh well, but with her food allergies these days I like to eat wherever she feels comfortable and has something "Different" than the normal allergy options. She can only eat chicken fingers so many days.........
> 
> Hope you guys are well!! I know I've still be absent. So much crazy going on right now!
> 
> 
> Also, universals website... Did it change? Is it being weird for anyone else?! My hotel thing for rates is gone from the homepage. I MISS IT!


I use my phone 99% of the time for the web. I noticed they changed it and I don't like it. I figured out how to back door it though and can get the old site back up to check rates. Don't be a stranger, our late homies are few and far between.


----------



## tlinus

pcstang said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughter. My sister was accepted to Florida State and enrolled for the fall. Proud brother and that's my school. Big brother is right around the corner so I can "help" her out if an issue arises!



Congrats to your sister!! My daughter was accepted to Flagler College! Funny that we upgraded our tickets to APs on vacation and came home to the acceptance package


----------



## pcstang

tlinus said:


> Congrats to your sister!! My daughter was accepted to Flagler College! Funny that we upgraded our tickets to APs on vacation and came home to the acceptance package


Congrats to you too! I was just in St Augustine over New Years. My dad lives in south Jax, takes about 20 minutes to get to St Augustine from his house. I have family all over FL and friends in Palm Coast. One is FDLE and works at the deaf and blind school near Flagler.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Wimp


You aren't lying! Cold and flip flops dont mix well.


----------



## Lynne G

Congrats to Mony's DD.  That is great news and an excuse to visit more than a few times.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, the wind has slowly died down, now just hovering above freezing.  Going to be a cold start to tomorrow morning.

Schumi, sorry to hear NY family having medical issues.  I hope all gets well soon.

Time for another cup of tea.  Lots of leaves and various sizes of branches in the roads.  That, and being trash day, swerving around moving plastic trash cans made the wind pushing car ride home a fun one.


----------



## macraven

_lynne, aren't you glad you don't have a night job?
you would be out driving in at the worse lowest temperature periods of the 24 hours.


i'm hiding out tonight on the computer.
Mr Mac is doing our taxes and he is always grumpy doing that job._


----------



## tinydancer09

tlinus said:


> Congrats to your sister!! My daughter was accepted to Flagler College! Funny that we upgraded our tickets to APs on vacation and came home to the acceptance package






pcstang said:


> Congrats to you too! I was just in St Augustine over New Years. My dad lives in south Jax, takes about 20 minutes to get to St Augustine from his house. I have family all over FL and friends in Palm Coast. One is FDLE and works at the deaf and blind school near Flagler.


I'm not sure who is going where to college... but I live in Thoamsville and travel to Tally at least 3 days a week... so if anything ever happens give me a holler. I can help  Just get my phone number because obviously I'm not very reliable to catch on here.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> You have been missed!
> 
> About to send out the doggies to find you
> 
> Pcstang gave you a shout out last week when he was by your exit


Ugh. My brother and SIL are down there right now. I asked Mom if I could have the two days off to go down with them and they SHOT ME DOWN 

I'm planning a secret escape in March. Not going to tell mom I don't think. Not until I'm leaving  I'll jusst work while I'm there.


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Ugh. My brother and SIL are down there right now. I asked Mom if I could have the two days off to go down with them and they SHOT ME DOWN
> 
> I'm planning a secret escape in March. Not going to tell mom I don't think. Not until I'm leaving  I'll jusst work while I'm there.




_you know mom will lay down the law to youse and tell you you can't go alone......

pretend you are 16 yo and lie to her

_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _you know mom will lay down the law to youse and tell you you can't go alone......
> 
> pretend you are 16 yo and lie to her
> 
> _


Oh no it won't be alone. My friend from Nov and I are planning a secret getaway.


----------



## macraven

_that is better.
your mom will be happy you won't be going alone then....
assuming it is a female friend going with youse_


----------



## macraven

_where are all the night owls tonight?_


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughter. My sister was accepted to Florida State and enrolled for the fall. Proud brother and that's my school. Big brother is right around the corner so I can "help" her out if an issue arises!





tlinus said:


> Congrats to your sister!! My daughter was accepted to Flagler College! Funny that we upgraded our tickets to APs on vacation and came home to the acceptance package



Congrats to both family members!!! Always nice to celebrate...........

Lynne, glad the winds have died down for you. Family is on mend, thanks......always a worry. (I quoted you not sure why it didn't show up)



macraven said:


> _where are all the night owls tonight?_



Well, morning owl here..........

Should still be sleeping.........DH just left, and it's DS day off so I don't need to get up......but, I'm awake anyway...........can't get back to sleep......DS just got up too......he's not one for sleeeping late, gets up at same time whether he's working or not. I'd still be sleeping given the choice........lol........



Got my friend who comes from NY coming for lunch today........flying visit, but always nice to see her........

WD was better, definitely better than first half of season. Was nice to see a smile last night..........

Where's Vicki............


----------



## pcstang

I'm here! Night owl present.


----------



## schumigirl

No bacon for us this morning pc........boring old yoghurt and fruit here on offer.........

Come back Saturday and DH will be grilling the bacon..........pancakes too........

Can't sleep?


----------



## pcstang

No bacon? That's blasphemy! Going to bed soon. I'm just a night owl, hate mornings. Great to hear the siblings are on the mend. I think I'm in trouble now, just found the movie "A Few Good Men" with jack Nicholas on demand.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......I know!! Banana anyone  no, maybe not..........

Have a good sleep........

I might as well get up...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is, and a Tuesday too.  No night owl for me.  Was up early, apparently DH read 3:30 as 4:30.  I've been awake for hours.  LOL

Well, the saying is red sails at night is a sailor's delight, red sails in the morning is a sailor's warning.  Well, the sunrise was a deep to lighter pink this morning.  Beautiful color.  Thankfully, though 28 degrees, the wet stuff will be north and south of us.  Just a cloudy day, with less wind.  No matter though, they're saying the wind will pick up again by the end of the week.  Bad hair day alert.

Happy Anniversary to the homies who got married today.  

Hey, TinyD's alive and working her butt off again.  Spring break is in March for the older one.  I doubt he's going anywhere.  He's a poor college kid.
Hope you get away for a very long week end next month.  Vacations are important.  

With that, PC's probably sleeping, or awake with the kids heading off to school.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet and your Mister..........Have a wonderful 25th Anniversary..........many more too!!!


Lunch went well......Soup and challah were lovely, first time I had made that bread for her.......had some smoked salmon too or as she calls it lox.  Nice. And always lovely spending time with her as she`s so busy!

Although my husband is the most romantic guy on the planet, the one day we don't do anything like that is Valentine`s Day, no flowers, no meals out, no cuddly bunnies............hate the fake hype of romance. Bleurgh.......I`m glad he`s like that the rest of the year without waiting for the hyped up commercialisation of Valentine`s Day.

But, if you are celebrating it have fun......


----------



## macraven

Happy Tuesday homies and VD

We don't celebrate today either


I gave up on pc this morning and got hooked on Csi Miami
Found out law and order has a marathon today

That show was on for 20 seasons and watched it one time and said bleh...

Now it is my go to show when insomnia hits

Happy anniversary to Janet today!
Hope you got the gummy bears

Lynne 's weather still stinks

And that is all I know so far


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Valentines Day comrades!

25 legal years for us. We had agreed not to buy each other anything.  I went for the 5# of gummie bears (some may go swimming in a bottle of vodka), 3# of York Peppermint Patties and 2 # of cashews. What would I do without Amazon?

DH gave a smooch Sunday before heading out to work for afternoon shift and said to book another cruise for our 26th next year.  Have been up to my ears since browsing lol

You know you are old married couple when the leftover fried chicken in the fridge may just trump going out for lunch and fighting the crowds.



schumigirl said:


> More used as a Scottish term Lynne for weather........old Orkney Scots word. Relatives in Ireland use the word Hooley more as a party term.
> 
> 
> It's still wild here today, but not as bad........least we saw the sun today for a while.
> 
> Another hour or so till dinner when DS gets in from work just after 6........spiced chicken, potato wedges (sweet potato for me) and a selection of roasted veg........I'm hungry tonight! Just had a black coffee to take the edge off.......trying not to nibble before dinner..........
> 
> WD for us tonight.......macraven has convinced me to give it another try, got fed up with the storyline before the break.........
> 
> Can smell the chicken cooking........delish!!!
> 
> Making matzo ball soup for a friend who is coming for lunch tomorrow........never made it before and it's her favourite dish ever........doubt I'll make it as good as her mum does though.......



"Orkney Scots" is that the same as ornery Scots lol

Enjoy your visit with your friend.  Have a feeling everything that comes out of your kitchen is a winner



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks! We plan to be there more than her 9 days of passes she will get LOL-already talking august, thanksgiving and christmas, -if we get AP then prob next spring too. Condo exchange available (DH already checked )
> 
> Thanks!



Congrats, enjoy the magic! Lol  Yes, those freebie tix will go fast.



tlinus said:


> You know its been a day when you pull up after work and all of your deck chairs are in the yard. Wind was brutal today



My 2 seater swing (heavy) in backyard went airborne. So glad it didn't wind up in pool. Don't think it's salvageable.  So many trees down, electric out in areas.  We have an eagle nest here where there's a web cam. Sad to see the tree fall live.  Another closer one still intact though.



tlinus said:


> Congrats to your sister!! My daughter was accepted to Flagler College! Funny that we upgraded our tickets to APs on vacation and came home to the acceptance package



Wonderful news!  Do you think that'll be her choice?



pcstang said:


> I'm here! Night owl present.



You "young" hoot!  Lol.  Toying with the idea of upgrading to a King size bed.  I started to casually look and retreated back home.  OMG way too many options.  At the risk of admitting it's been close to a decade since I bought a mattress, Whatever happened to a normal firm bed, no memory foam or pillow top? Can you share what brands/models might be good to check out?


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Happy Valentines Day comrades!
> 
> 25 legal years for us. We had agreed not to buy each other anything.  I went for the 5# of gummie bears (some may go swimming in a bottle of vodka), 3# of York Peppermint Patties and 2 # of cashews. What would I do without Amazon?
> 
> DH gave a smooch Sunday before heading out to work for afternoon shift and said to book another cruise for our 26th next year.  Have been up to my ears since browsing lol
> 
> You know you are old married couple when the leftover fried chicken in the fridge may just trump going out for lunch and fighting the crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> "Orkney Scots" is that the same as ornery Scots lol
> 
> Enjoy your visit with your friend.  Have a feeling everything that comes out of your kitchen is a winner
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, enjoy the magic! Lol  Yes, those freebie tix will go fast.
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 seater swing (heavy) in backyard went airborne. So glad it didn't wind up in pool. Don't think it's salvageable.  So many trees down, electric out in areas.  We have an eagle nest here where there's a web cam. Sad to see the tree fall live.  Another closer one still intact though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news!  Do you think that'll be her choice?
> 
> 
> 
> You "young" hoot!  Lol.  Toying with the idea of upgrading to a King size bed.  I started to casually look and retreated back home.  OMG way too many options.  At the risk of admitting it's been close to a decade since I bought a mattress, Whatever happened to a normal firm bed, no memory foam or pillow top? Can you share what brands/models might be good to check out?


Stearns and Foster. Almost all the beds have some amount of memory foam these days. Stay far, far away (see what I did there) from Simmons or Serta! PM me if you have specific questions or I'll give you my number and can walk you through the process. Happy 25 legal year anniversary!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Stearns and Foster. Almost all the beds have some amount of memory foam these days. Stay far, far away (see what I did there) from Simmons or Serta! PM me if you have specific questions or I'll give you my number and can walk you through the process. Happy 25 legal year anniversary!



Lol yes I did catchI always have bought Serta, force of habit, and those cute little sheep lol.   Next trip will look for Stearns & Foster, thanks.  Just so many choices, I'm putting more thought into this than last car I bought!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Lol yes I did catchI always have bought Serta, force of habit, and those cute little sheep lol.   Next trip will look for Stearns & Foster, thanks.  Just so many choices, I'm putting more thought into this than last car I bought!


It can be daunting for sure. Don't let those devil sheep sway you! By the way, I've carried Serta and Simmons for years. What a nightmare! They got bought by the same venture capitalist company a few years ago and are complete junk now.


----------



## Lynne G

ooh thanks for the tip on matresses PC.  We'll be searching for new one of these days too.  Have to see who sells that brand.  I have Serta ones too.  Sheep fan apparently.  LOL


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> ooh thanks for the tip on matresses PC.  We'll be searching for new one of these days too.  Have to see who sells that brand.  I have Serta ones too.  Sheep fan apparently.  LOL


If you decide to go with tempurpedic I can hook you up and drop ship it. That's what I have. I'll be happy to answer any questions for anybody. Stearns and Foster pillow tops are in PBR, RPR and SF. Not sure about hard rock and not in CB.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> If you decide to go with tempurpedic I can hook you up and drop ship it. That's what I have. I'll be happy to answer any questions for anybody. Stearns and Foster pillow tops are in PBR, RPR and SF. Not sure about hard rock and not in CB.



Thanks PC.  I may very well take you up on that.  We like a firm or harder mattress.  I may even convince my DH to do a road trip.  He has a truck.  Either way, will call when I am ready.


----------



## macraven

Now if he delivers pizza and crown, I'm signing up 

Been out of the house for 5 hours doing errands, banking, food shopping, drugstore, etc

Taking a break and about to start dinner

MrMac just told me he does not want the bacon wrapped pork loin for dinner as he is tired of it

Since it is already in the oven, I ignored his comments


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, poor Mr. Mac.  We ditched the pasta for boneless honey bbq wings and fried up some onion rings.  Ok, we did have cucumbers and celery too.  Ice cream and pie for dessert.  Well, pie was appetizer.  Yeah, I guess the lame Valentine dinner.  Oh well, there is not much left.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Now if he delivers pizza and crown, I'm signing up
> 
> Been out of the house for 5 hours doing errands, banking, food shopping, drugstore, etc
> 
> Taking a break and about to start dinner
> 
> MrMac just told me he does not want the bacon wrapped pork loin for dinner as he is tired of it
> 
> Since it is already in the oven, I ignored his comments


What!!!! Bacon wrapped pork loin! I'm starving! You know I'm down for pizza and crown, too.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Thanks PC.  I may very well take you up on that.  We like a firm or harder mattress.  I may even convince my DH to do a road trip.  He has a truck.  Either way, will call when I am ready.


Don't hesitate, I've got 15 years in the business.


----------



## tink1957

Hi
Happy Valentine's day to all my homies 

Sorry I've been mia lately...combination of low data on my phone and work stuff.  I really need WiFi to come to my neighborhood but we live in the middle of nowhere so it probably won't happen.

Trying to play catchup but did see tinyD check in and glad to hear MonyK's girl made the CP...congrats to her.

Happy anniversary to Mr and Mrs keisha.

We had a great dinner tonight, Trey grilled steak, corn and bacon wrapped shrimp...yum.  I'm still in a food coma.

Good night and sweet dreams to all


----------



## macraven

Hi Tink!

Been missing you here

Glad you are okay


Your steaks sound yummy!


----------



## schumigirl

Yay!!!! Hi Vicki.......nice to see you.......we missed you!!

Yep, that dinner sounds good!!! Steak and Shrimp......perfect.........and add in bacon.....wow!!!


Wednesday already........time is flying past so quickly!

Chilly but beautiful day here today......sun is shining and it`s to be slightly warmer by the weekend! Finally.

Making spicy tomato sauce this morning for meatballs tomorrow again this week.......it seems to be becoming our regular Thursday dinner. It`s easy and everyone loves it.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is Wednesday, and Keisha need the camel to know it's hump day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's that sound, as I opened my door?  Really, neighbor scraping his car windows.   What's that sound?  Me doing the same thing.  I'm not impressed.  36 degrees, so we are warmer.  And they are predicting hitting 60 on Sunday afternoon.  Yep, I'll be wearing a short sleeve T shirt if that happens.  Heck, most will be in shorts.  Let the spring begin!

Pasta Thursday.  Sounds good Schumi.  Since we ditched the pasta yesterday, we'll probably have it tonight.  Little one does not like meatballs, but I make them anyway.  The rest of us do.  We'd do shrimp and steak on the grill, little one would eat the steak, but not the shrimp.  Again, the rest of us would.  That sounds like a good meal for Sunday.  

Have a great Wednesday homies!


----------



## macraven

I used to live for Fridays

Now I live for getting up early in the mornings


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I used to live for Fridays
> 
> Now I live for getting up early in the mornings



Yes, us ladies that lunch sometimes miss out that Friday feeling.........  I live it vicariously through DH......he adores Fridays now! Unless he has to jet off somewhere of course.........

Think I've always been an early riser. Love the mornings.

Always go out Wednesday nights with a friend for a few hours, her turn to pick me up tonight........


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Have a fun time celebrating!
> To your little!
> 
> 
> Break the record
> Go for 13 times on the ride


On the 12th time, we were told rows 1 and 2 so he was excited to get to ride in the front. When we walked over, someone else was already in row 1 and he wanted to ride with me and had a meltdown.  He did ride his 12th time in the second row, but didn't recover enough and wanted to leave after that, so we did.


----------



## macraven

Now that is sad
He was disappointed, poor guy and on his bd trip 

But hope he gets front row next time to make up for it

Isn't it fun to celebrate the children's bd in the park !!


----------



## macraven

_Where are our night owls?_


----------



## schumigirl

Well, morning owl is here.........think everyone has gone to bed now! 

Kohlby.........sorry the day didn't go as planned, hope you all enjoyed what you did do though.......



Waiting for DS to leave for work in around half an hour........then, music on and start my day. Having a lemon tea right now.......

Starting to get really light earlier in the mornings now........love it!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Morning bird arriving.  Darn machine saying Not Responding so much, I'm annoyed I even booted up.  It's going to be one of those days.

And a big YAY!  The weather is giving us a high (a high five LOL) and sending in 3 days of full sun and 60's.  That's Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  We will definitely enjoy being outside this coming holiday weekend.  

Me too, Schumi, tea and hot tea this morning.  We're at 29 right now, but the sun is shining through the clouds.  It's cold though, as 35 mph wind today.  Brisk and blustery, but no hoolie so far.

Asked the kids where they wanted to go for vacation.  No real responses.  There may be an executive decision soon.  I like to plan some holiday reservations sooner than later.  Kids are stoked though, bought them concert tickets that they really wanted.   Based on the price, neither is getting much for their birthdays.  They have already been warned.  

With that, I am going back to make more tea, and put a sweater on.  It's cool inside too.

Enjoy your Thursday, and drink up.  It's a thirsty, throw back day.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Morning bird arriving.  Darn machine saying Not Responding so much, I'm annoyed I even booted up.  It's going to be one of those days.
> 
> And a big YAY!  The weather is giving us a high (a high five LOL) and sending in 3 days of full sun and 60's.  That's Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  We will definitely enjoy being outside this coming holiday weekend.
> 
> Me too, Schumi, tea and hot tea this morning.  We're at 29 right now, but the sun is shining through the clouds.  It's cold though, as 35 mph wind today.  Brisk and blustery, but no hoolie so far.
> 
> Asked the kids where they wanted to go for vacation.  No real responses.  There may be an executive decision soon.  I like to plan some holiday reservations sooner than later.  Kids are stoked though, bought them concert tickets that they really wanted.   Based on the price, neither is getting much for their birthdays.  They have already been warned.
> 
> With that, I am going back to make more tea, and put a sweater on.  It's cool inside too.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday, and drink up.  It's a thirsty, throw back day.



Oooh, a concert!  Who they going to see?  I still get hit up to buy them for adult kids and I also promptly dub them BD presents, even if actual day is months away.  

No excitement over upcoming trips?  Ha, plan one for you & the mr & leave them at home lol.  As soon as you make any plans, they'll be quick to chime in!

We have snow on the ground, bleech, supposed to stop in 120 minutes (just checked accuweather haha love the specific times they give).  Promising 60 degree weather for 4 days starting Saturday...show me!

Hey Tink - was wondering where you were!  

Youngest DS is making big move next weekend, getting his own place (well, with room-mates) in hipster city neighborhood. Sigh, I have a hard time watching sons leave the nest.  Others haven't flown too far though at least.  I do believe they come back for the food

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Oooh, a concert! Who they going to see?



Metallica, with Volbeat and Avenged Sevenfold.  HeHe, I brought them up with rock music.  DS likes heavy metal, and DD does, but more pop than him.  I know both know most of the songs from all three bands.  I've already told them they have to stay together and that fans of all sorts will be there.  It's a huge stadium, where the birds play, so I am hoping the weather is good that night.  We don't have a dome.


----------



## macraven

Schumi

Thank you 



Does that take me off the list now?

Jk
Lol


----------



## macraven

Keisha
Enjoy the snow while it lasts 
Might be the last one for you this winter

.........Not........


----------



## macraven

Lynne

And why aren't you going with the kids to the concert?




You might have fun and not have your ears ringing the days after


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne
> 
> And why aren't you going with the kids to the concert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might have fun and not have your ears ringing the days after




Because the cost of 2 was enough, and I'll use that money for the third ticket to pay for most of my World ticket.  At least the military one is still a decent discount.  I did go to the Taylor concert, as DS refused.  He's actually being nice and taking little one.  Since he's 19, I figure, no issue with minor sibling.  The radio station helping with it will do a live broadcast, so I can at least listen and sip my adult drink in comfort.  They got lucky, they'll have seats on the lawn.  I'm sure little one will also cloud some pictures from her phone, so I'll see how good a seats I did get them.


----------



## macraven

That is nice your two get along well 


Mine don't hang together anymore 
Which keeps arguments at a low level which is a very good thing


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Does that take me off the list now?
> 
> Jk
> Lol



Lol......you are always polite. 

It only takes 2 seconds to say Thank You...........manners seem to be disappearing.......and this is adults!! 

Janet.......food will always bring them back to visit.........you too of course......... 


Found out by squeezing the life out of a lemon tonight I have a big paper cut on my finger.......ouch. 

I do have a lemon squeezer, well I have 2 but one was a gift and it's electric............bit of a faff just to squeeze a lemon! So I don't use that one unless I'm doing a load of lemons at once.........should have used the little one. Found a box of plasters (bandaids) and they're the minion ones you gave me from from last year mac.......still got some left........my friends little granddaughter is always claiming to have a cut so she can have one..........lol.......

Almost bedtime here.........


----------



## macraven

Another box of minionions on my list for schumi


She'll have more for the darling little 3 year old then


----------



## Lynne G

I think Schumi's 3 year old has nothing on my little one.  We go through boxes of bandaids.  I tend to buy the cheapest I can find.  Sometimes I can find character ones at the dollar store.  They seem to be the only type that doesn't get emptied fast.  High school will do that, I suppose.

Quiet night, and DH is watching TV with his eyes closed and asleep.  Yeah, we are not night owls.  Well, I may be tonight, long weekend for me.  But, I will still be up early though, DH leaves way before the sun rises and I need to ensure older one gets out the door in time for class.  Little one will be asleep much longer in the morning, as no school for her.


----------



## macraven

Ok will buy a character box of bandaids for Lynne also



No dollar store ones for my homies 
Will hit walmarket for youse guys


----------



## schumigirl

Yeah, but Lynne....she's not mine! And I still go through a box of band aids in no time at all.......she's such a cutie though........and she loves minions. 


Gotta love our weather predictors..........apparently there is a Caribbean Vortex headed our way and we are to be warmer than Abu Dhabi next week............ok. Having been to Abu Dhabi I'll believe it when I see it..........that place is hot! 

Although some warmth would be nice.........I don't like cold. 

Looks beautiful today though........love these light mornings with sunshine! 

Lemon tea and poached eggs this morning...........and tomorrow..........it's bacon!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Yeah, but Lynne....she's not mine! And I still go through a box of band aids in no time at all.......she's such a cutie though........and she loves minions.
> 
> 
> Gotta love our weather predictors..........apparently there is a Caribbean Vortex headed our way and we are to be warmer than Abu Dhabi next week............ok. Having been to Abu Dhabi I'll believe it when I see it..........that place is hot!
> 
> Although some warmth would be nice.........I don't like cold.
> 
> Looks beautiful today though........love these light mornings with sunshine!
> 
> Lemon tea and poached eggs this morning...........and tomorrow..........it's bacon!


Guess I'll see you in the morning! Bacon!!
I have never been to Abu Dhabi but I know it hot as hades there. I have a friend who does contract work in Afghanistan and goes through Abu Dhabi frequently. I laughed when I read what your weatherman said. Let us know how his forecast pans out. Lol


----------



## macraven

Predicted we have rain this weekend but then back to the 70's after that


Friday's seems like Mondays to me now


----------



## Lynne G

Little one and me day.  So nice.  Weather still cool, but flirting with short weather tomorrow.  So ready to be in the 60's and not 30's we have today.  Early morning errand saw 29 degrees.  Ummm, spring arrive early please.

Bacon, you all had me on a hankering for it.  Made enough for breakfast and lunch.  Bacon and French Toast and bacon cheeseburgers. 

Yay, enjoy your Friday night.  Too many Easter ads already.  It is like, we blink for St. Pat, and yo, it is Easter, need to shop.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Another box of minionions on my list for schumi
> 
> 
> She'll have more for the darling little 3 year old then


I read this twice, two different ways.  First as mini-onions and then minion - ions.  I had very different pictures in my head.


It's just about the weekend y'all!  Have a great weekend!  Hopefully, some of you get a three day weekend.  I'm still debating which concert to go to.  I thought it would rain tomorrow night and that would make the decision for me.  But now weather reports look better.  I'm leaning towards doing Saturday's if the weather is nice and then doing Sundays as well if the kids do fine with us away.  I may have to stock up on special treats and easy dinners before that though.


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> I read this twice, two different ways.  First as mini-onions and then minion - ions.  I had very different pictures in my head.
> 
> 
> It's just about the weekend y'all!  Have a great weekend!  Hopefully, some of you get a three day weekend.  I'm still debating which concert to go to.  I thought it would rain tomorrow night and that would make the decision for me.  But now weather reports look better.  I'm leaning towards doing Saturday's if the weather is nice and then doing Sundays as well if the kids do fine with us away.  I may have to stock up on special treats and easy dinners before that though.


We threw beads and did the Ne-Yo concert. Had a fantastic time and the concert was excellent. Have a great time!


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> I read this twice, two different ways.  First as mini-onions and then minion - ions.  I had very different pictures in my head.




Welcome to Mac 101
Made up words will happen


Story behind minionions was I was rushing to post when talk about this ride was in the works

Somebody said I posted onions (minionions) and the word was created.


----------



## kohlby

pcstang said:


> We threw beads and did the Ne-Yo concert. Had a fantastic time and the concert was excellent. Have a great time!


I want to throw beads but I want to catch them too!  We'll be catching this time so I can bring some home to the kids.  Maybe we'll try to get on a float the next time.  We're looking at either Collective Soul or X Ambassadors.




macraven said:


> Welcome to Mac 101
> Made up words will happen
> 
> 
> Story behind minionions was I was rushing to post when talk about this ride was in the works
> 
> Somebody said I posted onions (minionions) and the word was created.


You realize that now every time I see a Minion, my brain will automatically imagine it as an mini-onion.  I can't unthink this!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Guess I'll see you in the morning! Bacon!!
> I have never been to Abu Dhabi but I know it hot as hades there. I have a friend who does contract work in Afghanistan and goes through Abu Dhabi frequently. I laughed when I read what your weatherman said. Let us know how his forecast pans out. Lol



Yes, we laughed like drains when we heard that description! I highly doubt it'll happen, even on our hottest day in the UK it's nowhere near the temps they get over there.............we can wish though.......

you'll smell the bacon cooking bright and early, our time of course..............


----------



## schumigirl

We do love our minionions.............


----------



## macraven

Friday years ago meant date night which is now replaced with reading the Dis


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Friday years ago meant date night which is now replaced with reading the Dis



Lol........I know what you mean.........just popped on before I head to bed........almost midnight here.........

Watched Bad Santa 2 tonight.........liked it more than I thought I would. Funny in bits, and strangely sad in bits.........Billy Bob Thornton is an acquired taste. 

No date night tonight, although we are out tomorrow night with friends for an Indian meal, then back to ours for drinks........and snacks if necessary...........

Enjoyed some nice wine tonight..........always good. 

See youse tomorrow.........which is 4 minutes away for me.........lol..........


----------



## macraven

Schumi must be asleep now.....

Gotta teach her how to party past midnight someday

But then if I did, she would not be up early to make the bacon for pc


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Metallica, with Volbeat and Avenged Sevenfold.  HeHe, I brought them up with rock music.  DS likes heavy metal, and DD does, but more pop than him.  I know both know most of the songs from all three bands.  I've already told them they have to stay together and that fans of all sorts will be there.  It's a huge stadium, where the birds play, so I am hoping the weather is good that night.  We don't have a dome.



Bang those heads!  Did they see their bit with lady gaga on Grammies?



macraven said:


> Keisha
> Enjoy the snow while it lasts
> Might be the last one for you this winter
> 
> .........Not........



From your lips...I wish



schumigirl said:


> Lol......you are always polite.
> 
> It only takes 2 seconds to say Thank You...........manners seem to be disappearing.......and this is adults!!
> 
> Janet.......food will always bring them back to visit.........you too of course.........
> 
> 
> Found out by squeezing the life out of a lemon tonight I have a big paper cut on my finger.......ouch.
> 
> I do have a lemon squeezer, well I have 2 but one was a gift and it's electric............bit of a faff just to squeeze a lemon! So I don't use that one unless I'm doing a load of lemons at once.........should have used the little one. Found a box of plasters (bandaids) and they're the minion ones you gave me from from last year mac.......still got some left........my friends little granddaughter is always claiming to have a cut so she can have one..........lol.......
> 
> Almost bedtime here.........



Damn, u must've been sneezing the life out of that lemon to get a cut eek

I tend to warm mine up in microwave for half a min (after poking hole in them - or probably explode lol), they give it up easier hehe



macraven said:


> Ok will buy a character box of bandaids for Lynne also
> 
> 
> 
> No dollar store ones for my homies
> Will hit walmarket for youse guys



Spreading it around? Lol. I still have some of my Mickey ones.  I hide some of the good ones



Lynne G said:


> Little one and me day.  So nice.  Weather still cool, but flirting with short weather tomorrow.  So ready to be in the 60's and not 30's we have today.  Early morning errand saw 29 degrees.  Ummm, spring arrive early please.
> 
> Bacon, you all had me on a hankering for it.  Made enough for breakfast and lunch.  Bacon and French Toast and bacon cheeseburgers.
> 
> Yay, enjoy your Friday night.  Too many Easter ads already.  It is like, we blink for St. Pat, and yo, it is Easter, need to shop.


Hate to admit how much bacon I go thru in a week.  It topped the cheeseburger soup I was asked to make yesterday...talk about over-kill.  Today mac & cheese, of which I am not a huge fan.  I'm cheesed out bleech.  

Looking forward to a beautiful weekend to make that first trip out into back yard to pick up sticks.  Those from the north know that drill.  Surprising what you find out there after a couple of months


----------



## macraven

I will never forget picking up sticks in the yard on first nice weather day

Sometimes I would find dead birdies


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we have bright blue skies and the sun is making it even brighter.  

Yep. We have filled more than a dozen bags of sticks from the winds this past week.  And we are not done.  Good thing DH's truck holds a truckload of yard debris.

No shorts for me, but T shirt on, and switching to light jacket.  So nice.  Birds are enjoying this day already.  Loud birds by 7am.  They know.  

Waking the kids.  Bacon is almost done.  Little one will be down as soon as the smell starts.

Gotta go, have the best Saturday homies!


----------



## Robo56

Mornings Sans family . Sun is shining . Supposed to be 82 today.

Glad to hear those up north are enjoying a reprieve from the winter conditions.

Happy Anniversary to Keisha and her Mr.


Congratulations to Monykalyn daughter on getting accepted at Disney.


----------



## Robo56

How bout a dozen of these for the bacon lovers this morning


Going to a powwow this morning. Will post some pics if I get some good ones.

Have a great Saturday.

Oh look I posted my 1000 message


----------



## macraven

Robo


Congrats on hitting 1-0-0-0-


Time to celebrate.


----------



## macraven

Everyone to homie Lynne's house before the little one eats up all the bacon !


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not bacon but much meat eaten yesterday- we went into our nearest city with my son and his wife to a restaurant called Fazenda - we've been a few times now it's so good - they keep coming round with the barbecued meats until you beg them to stop! Beef, lamp, pork, chicken, sausage - fabulous quality- our treat as DS was 33 yesterday and it is their 5th anniversary today.

Hubs also had an appointment at the Probate court in the city which only came up the day before over a problem with his late father's estate - hoping all sorted now and final documentation should be released next week.

Beautiful day here but I'm not too good so laid up on the sofa watching old movies!

Hope you're all well guys.

PS my DGD is always finding reasons that require Disney plasters!


----------



## macraven

Ok, I'll put you on the list when I go bandaid shopping!


Hope your better half was able to handle the probate for his dad's estate 


Those type of things can drag out over here


I'm with you for spending Saturdays like that

On the couch and watching old movies
And not doing anything for the day but being entertained


----------



## buckeev

SUCCESS! Universal Trip for Wifey and her buddy all gifted!...(Along with a USO Gift Card!)
Dear Bride reacted much better than I expected for the Big Reveal! After she stop hyperventilating, she called her friend...(who has know for many weeks!)..
Then the hyperventilating started again!
I can die happy now!.


----------



## macraven

I need to trade up on a spouse


----------



## macraven

Buckeev, do you know how rare you are?
You are one in a zillion!


I bet she was tickled pink with this surprise and will cherish this sweet memory for years



It is not something that can easily be topped


Hope she and her friend have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Buckeev gets a bacon brownie for that.  What a great gift for the Mrs.  Lucky.  

Bacon all gone. Little one ate more than her share.  

So nice, out for a walk/ run.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

The good night owl says our day is just beginning 

Lol


----------



## macraven

Sleeping in, homies ?


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Sleeping in, homies ?


Nope! Two youngest were up at 6 am! They head to church soon so nap time for daddy. NASCAR at 10:30 for me.


----------



## macraven

Hope your guy won 



Wasting time until walking dead time


----------



## kohlby

Buckeev - That is so awesome!  That is coming up soon - so exciting!  Great gift!  I'm toying with the idea of asking my husband for a hotel stay with a friend at Universal for my birthday gift  - but my birthday is in July so I need to come up with better time of year.  And find a friend who is able to travel.  
(No, I'm not taking applications before youse guys get all excited).



macraven said:


> Sleeping in, homies ?


I normally get up around 8am.  Therefore, sleeping until 8 is not sleeping in.  It's normal!  I don't make it onto this site that early though.  I make it into the kitchen to get coffee.


I went to Universal yesterday and got my best score ever on MIB - 323,000.  I know there are lots and lots of people with much higher scores, but that's great for me so I'm happy.  I even beat my husband!  (For that round.  He did get 495,000 two games before).  Catching beads while watching the parade was fun except one adult near us was way too aggressive.  She was reaching across my face and even scratched my husband once.  (She was standing next to my husband, not me, so that's a long reach).  There were kids on the other side of me so I wasn't left with much room to catch since there's no way I'm getting in a child's way.  We did get some beads to take home to our kids though.  We then saw Collective Soul and returned home - to two of the three kids fast asleep in bed.  Eldest child did a great job babysitting so we're hoping to see X Ambassadors at Universal tonight.  We probably won't have time for rides though since we'll leave for it much later this time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Hope your guy won
> Wasting time until walking dead time



We are recording the whole series before we start watching - hoping the story comes back more to survival of the group rather than battling other groups!

Feeling a little better so we went to church then called for a coffee with DD and family and dropped off some paint as hubs is painting their kitchen the next couple of days prior to them putting it on the market next week.  

It is half term for DGS so looking forward to time with both our littlies tomorrow- if we are too much in hubs way we will go to a local farm shop where they have a petting area with piglets, kids, lambs etc for a couple of hours.

Are your schools off now in the US?


----------



## macraven

Kids here will get President Day off school 


Spring comes up March or April based on the school district 

That can be a 4 or 5 day break of no school


----------



## macraven

Kohlby I think I have every color of those tossed beads

Many of some colors but only one of the green ones


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> How bout a dozen of these for the bacon lovers this morning
> View attachment 220779
> 
> Going to a powwow this morning. Will post some pics if I get some good ones.
> 
> Have a great Saturday.
> 
> Oh look I posted my 1000 message


Would much rather have those than real roses


----------



## kohlby

Realfoodfans said:


> Are your schools off now in the US?



Some are.  Much of the northeast has a week off this week and then a week off in April as well.  Spring break where I am in FL is in March, I think the second half of the month.  I used to live in a different southeast stae and it was. Always the first week of April.  Some schools use Easter to decide when to have their break.


----------



## Monykalyn

Bacon and minionions!
Great weather today! sitting on deck-actually have to block sun as it is hot. Kids left basement door open a crack (screen door doesn't close all the way unless you push it) and heard dog food rattling in the kitchen-chicken got in, hopped up stairs and made her way to the dog food!! She wasn't happy I took her away from the food!
Have a pork roast in crockpot-new recipe with balsamic vinegar, cumin, brown sugar, garlic and a couple other spices.  Smells GOOD but has a couple hours yet!

Kids have 3 day weekend here-I didn't schedule myself for work for Monday either - Loving being able to set my schedule! My regular days at previous job were Monday, Thursday,  Friday-I don't usually schedule myself for Fridays now


----------



## macraven

Tell that chicky he could be in your crockpot if he keeps stealing the doggie food......


----------



## macraven

I have a beef roast in my crock pot
Started it at 9 before I left for church and gonna let it cook until 6

I want the meat to shred up in there

Only out in carrots and taters with it this time
Made a sauce with different spices this time

I think better be good as no time to fix something else up

Yikies it is walking dead tonight

Always fix pasta on Sunday for the memories of Herschel but decided to switch it up for once


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, we had oven food tonight.  And, since oven was still hot, little one put in some chocolate chip cookies and that with ice cream between, was a great way to end the meal.

Now just chilling.  It will be little one and parental units tomorrow.  Older one has early class, so he will be the only one out the door before the sunrise.  I will be up, the mom alarm clock tends to be the loudest.

Was an absolutely beautiful day.  Almost hit 70 degrees.  Both kids in shorts.  Me, well light weight pants.  No jacket needed.  We will pay for it though, down to close to freezing overnight, and a high of 50 or so for tomorrow.  Happy though, saying we will see 70 again, by the end of the week.

Asked again when family vacation and where.  No opinions voiced.  Getting an itchy finger.  I may pull that trigger and then no one better complain.


----------



## macraven

Walking dead in and now have a commercial 

Really great so far

Now I know why all the ads were in today's paper
President day sales......


How soon I forget those dates now that I don't work


72 here today


----------



## macraven

Plan the trip Lynne and they will come


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Need a good catch up on here.......

Had lovely time with friends over the weekend, nice dinner and good company....ideal.

Today, its a little warmer than normal for February.....but ain`t no Abu Dhabi temps!! Sun is shining but breezy.....

Have a great Holiday Monday...........


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies. 
Long time no post lol.
Hope everyone is doing well and just trying to put the final touches on Dark Side trip for June and oldest ds hasn't been in years and wants to go with old mom and dad this year and funny cause DW is the one to be super excited about going but now when you see the both of them together yelling they can't go is priceless *


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies.
> Long time no post lol.
> Hope everyone is doing well and just trying to put the final touches on Dark Side trip for June and oldest ds hasn't been in years and wants to go with old mom and dad this year and funny cause DW is the one to be super excited about going but now when you see the both of them together yelling they can't go is priceless *



StL..........it is so good to see you post again! You are always missed on here.........

Glad you have such a nice trip coming up and fabulous your DS is going..........bet you and DW can't wait for it to come around..........

Don't be a stranger.........


----------



## quandrea

Hi all!  With my first trip to Universal this past January I got to know this board a bit. Such a nice group!  We have a holiday up here in Canada today too--Family Day!  Going to a hockey game with dh and the kids this afternoon. Have to start lunch soon. We love hockey. Most of all though, I thwill no I go for the food. There is a Phili cheesesteak with my name on it today. That and hot chocolates all around. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you quandrea..........macraven always gives the official welcome to new posters on here........but, welcome anyway..........



No holiday here.........kids are mostly back in school in this area after a week off......although with different areas around, some are off this week! Confusing. 

Making Cajun chicken tonight, been marinating it all day.......maybe have wedges I think with it and some salad........then we get WD tonight.........yay!


----------



## macraven

_To our newest homie...._

Quandrea

_We think you will have fun playing in this thread with us_

_We are a friendly group who loves to have everyone join us and share with us_

_Homies that have been with us in the past always find their way back here eventually and we greet them with open arms_

_Kick back in your easy chair and jump in anytime to chat_

_We talk about everything but lately it's been the weather and ( bacon)_


----------



## macraven

Quandrea my parents lived in Detroit at one time in their lives and always went to the hockey games

My mom said she liked the game best when players used their hockey sticks on each other....

One of my sons played hockey on a team while in high school
I was a nervous wreck each time he played 

If you need info for the darkside, many of us can help you

Come back soon!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies.
> Long time no post lol.
> Hope everyone is doing well and just trying to put the final touches on Dark Side trip for June and oldest ds hasn't been in years and wants to go with old mom and dad this year and funny cause DW is the one to be super excited about going but now when you see the both of them together yelling they can't go is priceless *



I ❤ when you take your trips to the darkside as it makes you think of us here

You never fail to come let us know
And I like that

All have missed you so was thrilled to see you post here 
Hope no car troubles on the trip this time like before

Maybe son will share driving time with you for this trip 

Have any idea where you will stay this time?


----------



## macraven

_Im not as fond of chicken as others are

So I am holding off on which homie is cooking something else tonight (sorry schumi) to see where I will go for dinner .......


Anyone making tacos or lasagne today?_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _Im not as fond of chicken as others are
> 
> So I am holding off on which homie is cooking something else tonight (sorry schumi) to see where I will go for dinner .......
> 
> 
> Anyone making tacos or lasagne today?_


I was thinking I really might show up at schumis. Bacon and know Cajun chicken? Yum!
Little guy turned 5 today and wants waffles from IHOP. Haven't been in years but that's what he wants. It was supposed to be dinner but, he changed his mind and wants it for lunch. Bacon for me!!!!


----------



## macraven

_To your little pcstang!_
_
Have fun eating waffles

Get a side of bacon for yourself

Can't believe your little is growing up
It has gone by too fast!_


----------



## schumigirl

To little pc........... enjoy IHOP........my DH loves it there!!



Yep, bacon is always on the go here in some way or other...........

mac???? Chicken???? How did I not know you don't really like chicken........ We eat loads of chicken! Tacos is something we never eat.......not fond of Mexican style food in general. I hate beans of any kind too..........

Lasagne on Friday I think.........haven't made it for a while. 

Cajun chicken will be cooking soon.........DS isn't home for another hour or so, I'm hungry now though!

Did you enjoy WD last night? I have 4 hours to wait till we see it...........


----------



## macraven

Chicken and me is a secret

Ever since MonyK told us about her chicks, I feel like I am eating one of her kids when I see chicken


(With the exception of fried chicken as I do get weak knees when I think of KFC)


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......we all have our weaknesses..........

We eat almost anything meat wise.......except roadkill. No way. Nor rabbit. Looks and apparently tastes like chicken (doesn't everything) but, just can't do it.......yuk. 

I have a craving for Lobster and scallops now for some reason...........


----------



## macraven

Yea, road kill off my list too

Why do you say that?
I want lobster now !

I'm so easily influenced.....


----------



## pcstang

I could go for some grouper imperial! Fresh from the gulf!
Nic will be 12 on the 5th. Macs FJ buddy while I scare other guests with my murse in IOA.


----------



## schumigirl

What's a murse pc?

I'm easily led astray too Mac........it's why I'll never be slim!!  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.....

Love Lobster! A guy who works for my DH has a fishing boat and goes out for lobsters........we like him!!! 

Cajun chicken ready........DS will be home in 5 minutes.......time to eat!


----------



## macraven

I think he means my ..his purse


Long story.....lol


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> Quandrea my parents lived in Detroit at one time in their lives and always went to the hockey games
> 
> My mom said she liked the game best when players used their hockey sticks on each other....
> 
> One of my sons played hockey on a team while in high school
> I was a nervous wreck each time he played
> 
> If you need info for the darkside, many of us can help you
> 
> Come back soon!


I'm back. Thanks for the welcome. I'll probably be needing info on the dark side. My ap is burning a whole in my pocket.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I think he means my ..his purse
> 
> 
> Long story.....lol



It usually is..........

I like a good long story........


----------



## kohlby

Sorry most of us in my house will eat chicken for dinner tonight.  Chicken and turkey are the only two meats I will eat.  No lobstah, no bacon, no beef.  I think my youngest is having spagettios for dinner.  It's his birthday and that is what he wants.  The rest of us want better food though.  I suppose we could offer up spagettios to Mac.


----------



## macraven

I have done many cans of spaghetti o's in my life time


4 sons



Need I say more



For me, I will eat any food offered to me as long as I do not have to shop for it, cook it or clean up after it


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......I had to Google spaghetti O's...........we call them spaghetti hoops over here........never had them. 

Spaghetti O's sound much cuter..........


----------



## macraven

Hopefully kohlby will have a candle in the birthday food tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Watched WD.

Still too frustrating..........we need some rebels! Those saviours are dang annoying. 

Morgan needs to grow a backbone again..........

Bedtime..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we eat spaghetti 'os too.  Little one is fond of them still.

Ah, birthday kids!  Happy Birthday little PC and little one of Kohlby. 

Not sure what for dinner.  Was 57 today, and both kids wore shorts.  It was really nice with a clear blue sky and full sun.


Having trouble feeling like today is Monday.

Enjoy tonight all.


----------



## tink1957

to little PC and kohlby's DS .

Welcome to our newest homie quandrea and welcome back to StL...nice to see you again as always 

I'm feeling pleasantly stuffed after Danielle surprised me tonight by fixing shrimp and grits...the kids made dinner twice this week...I could get used to this

I've been doing my best Disney math again and decided to do 3 nights of free dining instead of 1 night at Pop so depending on how the FD dates go we will be in O town for 10 nights this September.

I really need this trip to look forward to since work has been so crazy lately.

Hope you all have a wonderful week


----------



## tink1957

Oh and by the way I called the APH line today since the new site is so bad I can't find any info...my renewal rate for a preferred pass is $298  

I sure miss the old days of $150 renewals


----------



## macraven

Tink, i called also last week and they gave me a higher price 



I like your numbers better


Did not renew as I did not think it was correct

Did the get the resident rate or regular rate?  

Call me next time Danielle makes that dinner......


----------



## tink1957

It's the resident rate and she told me that Trey could upgrade  and renew his seasonal AP to preferred for the same rate before it expires in September if the rates stay the same.  

I thought that was wrong since the seasonal pass isn't eligible for a reduced renewal rate but I guess if you renew and upgrade it's different.


----------



## macraven

Ok I will call again and try for that

I had the resident renewal last year

Used the ap hotline when I called

Last two years I renewed early
This time I was told I had to wait until March 11 to renew

Did you get to do your renewal early?


I'm guessing some have and others don't
Luck of the draw

Did Taco Bell for dinner
Beats cooking anyday here....

Thanks Vicki for the info you got


----------



## tink1957

I didn't get to renew early as my pass doesn't expire until June 30.  She did say I could renew 30 days before or after that date as reported elsewhere.

My original AP says Florida resident so I keep the paper one and I use that info when I renew it...hard for the phone rep to argue that I shouldn't get the FL resident price when my AP says it.

You should call back until you get an agreeable phone rep.


----------



## macraven

I have the original photo ap from 2002

Out of state and no residency on it


----------



## Lynne G

My AP doesn't expire to the end of the summer, so I am hoping it does not increase more before I renew.  

A glorious day when you can see your breath when you exit your house.  At least it's bright out.  Clouds, but a nice enough day to top out at 50 degrees.  

While clothes shopping, little one said why isn't there more summer like clothes.  Um, because it's still winter.  Then she looked at her phone as to when Spring arrives, and then remarked, she's so ready for the warm weather.  Yeah, I guess all of us are.  I am definitely happy, the thought of that snow is long ago now.  

And, back to a short week. Yay for a Monday holiday.  






  Yep, and second cup of XL tea so far.  Cool inside too.






  So grab a cup of coffee or tea, and have a great Tuesday.


----------



## avic77

Uggg Its a rainy Tuesday here, suits my mood but I dont have time for another delay. I cant believe its already the end of February! We will be back for a short trip in 68 days and I cant wait. Its been pure stress the last 2 weeks. My 23 yr old daughter is moving back home, she left her boyfriend of 3 years. We have an empty trailer we are getting cleaned up and ready for her but its been roadblock after road block. I live in a rural area but the closest city has apparently acquired jurisdiction for building inspections and permits. Now we have jump through all their hoops and red tape. I am waiting for the electrician and worrying the rain is going to delay the work today.


----------



## Lynne G

Avic, welcome!  

Sorry to hear of all the delay and the rain.  We've had so many gray days, that every time we get full sun days, we have to tell everyone.  LOL

Hope all goes well with the trailer and DD is so lucky having you as her parents.  

Yay!  For a trip on the horizon.  None for me any time soon, but I can do at least months away status.


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all.........

Vicki, glad to hear you extended your stay! Always good to do..........


Had planned for DS to take me shopping today as it was his day off. He had to go in for meetings all morning. So to my surprise, my friend who died last year, her two daughters came round and ending up spending a few hours with them! Always love to see them......beautiful girls that I just adore. 

So that passed most of the day. 

It is cold!!! Weatherman he lied! Different weatherwoman said today rain all day Thursday and a Friday then it's to get cold.......again! No such thing as again.......it's just been continually cold! Rant over........

Baked Salmon tonight.........have taken one side of the fish and cured it into Gravalax.......love that! Always feels like a treat! 

Hope everyone's Tuesday is a good one...........


----------



## tink1957

What the heck is Gravalax?  All I could think of was a gravy laxative...and that would be unfortunate.

Welcome to avic...hope you have good luck with the inspection.  It will be nice to have your daughter so close.

Cloudy day here too but somewhat mild for February...I'll take it over cold any time.

Have a wonderful day homies
...


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2793665/gravadlax-

Scandinavian dish Vicki.....gorgeous raw fish, but cured. Lovely with a squeeze of lemon and some dill mayonnaise and anything else you choose to have with it.........that's not the recipe I use, but it's similar. Folks tend to vary their own to taste. 

I love any kind of salmon.........baked.......smoked......cured or raw in sushi........


----------



## schumigirl

Gravy laxative????


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Hopefully kohlby will have a candle in the birthday food tonight


Funny you should say this.  I was looking back on facebook at the "on this day" and there was a post about running out of birthday candles and my youngest had to blow out a regular candle instead.  That's what happens with the third child.  Luckily, I read that yesterday - realizing we didn't have candles again!  Movers won't move candles so we didn't have any.  I rushed out to the store so poor third child wouldn't have to blow out a regular candle again.  He didn't mind the first time but he might feel neglected the second time.


Not much going on today.  Homeschooling and taking eldest to tennis in a bit.  Hubby and I managed two concert nights in a row at Universal so we don't have another trip planned for a little bit.  Child #2 has her birthday coming up in mid-March though so she'll get her birthday trip sometime before then - hopefully before spring break crowds start.  

We lucked out with renewals - renewing the kids' Universal passes at the very end of November right before the increase.  It was $160 each for power passes for resident rates.  Two days later would have been $255 each.  That was a huge jump!  I am considering just doing seasonal pass renewals for them the next time around - but we have some time until then.  I saved $160 total on our Disney AP's by doing those hours before the recent price increase - but that's $160 saved total for five passes, so that increase wasn't as extreme.  We're only going to do Disney AP's for a year so we're trying to hold out and not activate them for a while.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Wednesday already........

Quiet day today, not much going on right now.......but out tonight with a friend, not a late night just meeting up for a couple of hours.

Nearly lunchtime


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's hump day.  Minions and camel reminders - Wednesday it is.

Rain, rain, go away.  Enough rain to start the day, to make everything wet and gray.  Oh well.  We're going to be in the 70's the next 2 days, even though today is still in the 50's.  
I'm ready for the week-end, even though it's been a short week.  

Asked kids, how about FLA again this year.  That was a no.  So, where this year, hmmm.  Still looking at here or there.  I like the west and Europe, but the flights are long enough, I am not fond of them.  Hmm, FLA and cruise?  That may be a choice.  Back to more scheming.  I mean dreaming.  I mean planning.  LOL


----------



## quandrea

kohlby said:


> Funny you should say this.  I was looking back on facebook at the "on this day" and there was a post about running out of birthday candles and my youngest had to blow out a regular candle instead.  That's what happens with the third child.  Luckily, I read that yesterday - realizing we didn't have candles again!  Movers won't move candles so we didn't have any.  I rushed out to the store so poor third child wouldn't have to blow out a regular candle again.  He didn't mind the first time but he might feel neglected the second time.
> 
> 
> Not much going on today.  Homeschooling and taking eldest to tennis in a bit.  Hubby and I managed two concert nights in a row at Universal so we don't have another trip planned for a little bit.  Child #2 has her birthday coming up in mid-March though so she'll get her birthday trip sometime before then - hopefully before spring break crowds start.
> 
> We lucked out with renewals - renewing the kids' Universal passes at the very end of November right before the increase.  It was $160 each for power passes for resident rates.  Two days later would have been $255 each.  That was a huge jump!  I am considering just doing seasonal pass renewals for them the next time around - but we have some time until then.  I saved $160 total on our Disney AP's by doing those hours before the recent price increase - but that's $160 saved total for five passes, so that increase wasn't as extreme.  We're only going to do Disney AP's for a year so we're trying to hold out and not activate them for a while.


I homeschool too. My kids are 7, 7 and nearly 13.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the calendar info homies, you can lose track of that info when you don't work anymore.......lol


The joys of homeschooling
I did it for one of my boys and it worked out fine

Lynne, you go to Florida and let the rest of the family stay home for the end of the year trip
They can all sleep to noon and get fast food out or food delivered 

Win win situation 

Those are my favorite vacations 
Hahahahahaha

Hope all the homies have a great day !


----------



## Chuckers

I have 199 days until my trip and I don't think I can wait that long... UGH!!!


----------



## macraven

_To Chuckers_
_Our newest homie here!!_


_So glad you dropped in and hope you make us your new home_

_We are full of a lot of stuff and you'll fit in fine here_

_We are just a simple chat group and cover all subjects which change daily_

_Today is hump day and the camel is the mascot of the day_

_Do come come back as I love to see all my kids regularly _


----------



## macraven

_Oh, 199 days to your trip

Don't have enough fingers to figure out your date yet
Still just sitting here doing _


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Oh, 199 days to your trip
> 
> Don't have enough fingers to figure out your date yet
> Still just sitting here doing _




I leave Sept 10th  Staying through Sept 17th


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I have 199 days until my trip and I don't think I can wait that long... UGH!!!



Hi Chuckers...........204 days till our trip..........right behind you.........


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _To Chuckers_
> _Our newest homie here!!_
> 
> 
> _So glad you dropped in and hope you make us your new home_
> 
> _We are full of a lot of stuff and you'll fit in fine here_
> 
> _We are just a simple chat group and cover all subjects which change daily_
> 
> _Today is hump day and the camel is the mascot of the day_
> 
> _Do come come back as I love to see all my kids regularly _




Thank you  I'll make my man cave downstairs in the basement.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Hi Chuckers...........204 days till our trip..........right behind you.........




Cool! you're coming in the weekend I leave. Which means I will probably have a couple of HHNs during my trip.. and I have been thinking that while I HATE being scared, I may have to do at least one night so I can see the park at night  The current schedule says the parks close at 7pm every night I'm there and I don't think it will be dark enough to enjoy the park with night lights.


----------



## schumigirl

You should do HHN........we like to be there for opening night and have managed to be there the same time for a good few years........it is so much fun! Scary fun..........or fun scary.........lol......love it!! 

The parks at night are cool.


----------



## macraven

_Well shoot..
Will be missing chuckers as I don't arrive until oct 1


I miss all the fun


So t tell pcstang you got the man cave
He will be jealous unless you make room for him

And he watches sports so be prepared... lol_


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Cool! you're coming in the weekend I leave. Which means I will probably have a couple of HHNs during my trip.. and I have been thinking that while I HATE being scared, I may have to do at least one night so I can see the park at night  The current schedule says the parks close at 7pm every night I'm there and I don't think it will be dark enough to enjoy the park with night lights.




I am completely and totally addicted to  hhn
I hope you enjoy it

Some nights I do it solo and have never wee my pants 
Hhn doesn't spook me

When I do the annual temp sticky of
"When are you going", you can find others to on and hook up with them


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I am completely and totally addicted to  hhn
> I hope you enjoy it
> 
> Some nights I do it solo and have never wee my pants
> Hhn doesn't spook me
> 
> When I do the annual temp sticky of
> "When are you going", you can find others to on and hook up with them



I'll be alone a few nights.. I am also doing a side trip to MNSSHP and Busch Gardens. I should have a friend joining me at the end of the trip for a day or two. I'll probably be able to get him to go to HHN and he can protect me from the scares. I really really really hate being scared. I know they can't touch me, but I still scream louder than a 13 year old girl at a One Direction concert.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac,

That might be a plan, but I am doing that in October.  Coming on the same day you are.  Only doing 4 days with the mouse this time, then moving over to the minions on the 5th.  2 weeks without them for a win win for sure.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I'll be alone a few nights.. I am also doing a side trip to MNSSHP and Busch Gardens. I should have a friend joining me at the end of the trip for a day or two. I'll probably be able to get him to go to HHN and he can protect me from the scares. I really really really hate being scared. I know they can't touch me, but I still scream louder than a 13 year old girl at a One Direction concert.


I'd pay top dollar to see you scream
Maybe you can top schumi as she is a screamer and clinger to who Is near her too


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I'd pay top dollar to see you scream
> Maybe you can top schumi as she is a screamer and clinger to who Is near her too



It's not pretty...


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _Well shoot..
> Will be missing chuckers as I don't arrive until oct 1
> 
> 
> I miss all the fun
> 
> 
> So t tell pcstang you got the man cave
> He will be jealous unless you make room for him
> 
> And he watches sports so be prepared... lol_


I'm in my man cave right now! Hey now, we aren't fun?


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> It's not pretty...


My buddy has won Mr. Florida (body building) and screamed like a 13 year old girl when we rode the coaster on top of stratosphere in Vegas. It was hilarious! 
It was him and me on the ride and I wa looking for the kid hiding in the back before I realized it was him screaming.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Well shoot..
> Will be missing chuckers as I don't arrive until oct 1
> 
> 
> I miss all the fun
> 
> 
> So t tell pcstang you got the man cave
> He will be jealous unless you make room for him
> 
> And he watches sports so be prepared... lol_



I'll make my own man cave in the garage then, not that I won't share, it's just that I watch reality tv competition shows.. and play video games at the same time in my man cave.. while I also chat on the internet. It's a pretty awesome set up.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'd pay top dollar to see you scream
> Maybe you can top schumi as she is a screamer and clinger to who Is near her too



Lol..........I am indeed........

Never forget poor Metro West......his poor ribs one year when I was almost like a rucksack on him! Think that was when we had just met him! Lol.......funny. My husband thinks it's hilarious how spooked I get...........

Wouldn't miss it though..........


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> My buddy has won Mr. Florida (body building) and screamed like a 13 year old girl when we rode the coaster on top of stratosphere in Vegas. It was hilarious!
> It was him and me on the ride and I wa looking for the kid hiding in the back before I realized it was him screaming.



When I grow up and go to Vegas I want to do that too! 

I would like to think I could do the one that hangs over the side and goes around, not sure but would love to......but I couldn't do the one where it looks like you are going off the side of the building in the ride vehicle........not in a million years!


----------



## kohlby

Welcome Chuckers!


I have never been to HHN but will go this year.  I haven't decided yet if I will walk into any houses yet.  I hate being startled.  I like most of the gross and gory stuff but not startling.  (I do make it through the Kong line but hate the feeling of knowing they might jump out at me).  I also don't do vomit smelled things or strobe lights.  Were there any houses in past years that would meet those needs?  If not, I'll just go and wander.  No idea what dates.  Hubby's and my passes will get us in anytime so I won't figure that out until closer to the time.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, there has been some nasty smells including diaper smells, not nice.........yep and strobe lights too.......

One house couple of years ago was very disorienting to walk through. They do tell you if strobe lighting will be used in a house.


----------



## macraven

Just read more ap rates released

Covers Easter time

If you have plans for spring, check out the ap discounts for the rooms


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Welcome Chuckers!
> 
> 
> I have never been to HHN but will go this year.  I haven't decided yet if I will walk into any houses yet.  I hate being startled.  I like most of the gross and gory stuff but not startling.  (I do make it through the Kong line but hate the feeling of knowing they might jump out at me).  I also don't do vomit smelled things or strobe lights.  Were there any houses in past years that would meet those needs?  If not, I'll just go and wander.  No idea what dates.  Hubby's and my passes will get us in anytime so I won't figure that out until closer to the time.




Oh, I won't do a house... I have enough trouble with street performers!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Oh, I won't do a house... I have enough trouble with street performers!


Watch some of the you tube videos

You might think the houses will be safer than the streets and scare zones


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Oh, I won't do a house... I have enough trouble with street performers!



Have a glance through my most recent trip report..........(shameless plug) 

You can see many of the SA that are in the parks and give you and idea of what to expect.........we went about 6 or 7 night last year. And lots of pictures were taken.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> When I grow up and go to Vegas I want to do that too!
> 
> I would like to think I could do the one that hangs over the side and goes around, not sure but would love to......but I couldn't do the one where it looks like you are going off the side of the building in the ride vehicle........not in a million years!


I'm a thrill seeker but those were a one a done for me. Especially the teeter totter coaster thing. That's the way ne were my buddy screamed like a 13 year old girl. We were the only ones on it so they let it go longer too. After a couple passes we were ready to get off the ride. I think it was around 900 feet in the air hanging off the building.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Watch some of the you tube videos
> 
> You might think the houses will be safer than the streets and scare zones



Last time I went, there were paths that you could use to walk around the scare zones? Granted this was 20 years ago....


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'm a thrill seeker but those were a one a done for me. Especially the teeter totter coaster thing. That's the way ne were my buddy screamed like a 13 year old girl. We were the only ones on it so they let it go longer too. After a couple passes we were ready to get off the ride. I think it was around 900 feet in the air hanging of the building.



Lol.......I can imagine........you were brave!! Don't think for one minute I could do that one. 

My friends husband took a video of her on them all up there.....she would do anything! He didn't do any, she was lucky to get him up there as he's like me he hates heights! 

As long as my legs don't give way with vertigo I'll have a bash at most things.........but sometimes the legs have a mind of their own and won't work.......lol.......

My hands are sweating right now just thinking of those rides...........


----------



## keishashadow

If it's Wednesday, gotta swing by no matter what to see the camel!  Nearly 70 all week, a few showers today.  Cooked the first lobsters of season out on grill yesterday.  Snow forecast for Saturday. Just as well as allergy season has already started here bleech.  

Oh, and we had the adjoining woods on fire this Sunday.  Looked like it was snowing from the ash.  Finally the fire dept showed up, thought we might be evacuating due to gas wells.  Turned out well, phew



Lynne G said:


> Aww, Buckeev gets a bacon brownie for that.  What a great gift for the Mrs.  Lucky.
> 
> Bacon all gone. Little one ate more than her share.
> 
> So nice, out for a walk/ run.



Hmm maybe a tshirt instead?



kohlby said:


> Sorry most of us in my house will eat chicken for dinner tonight.  Chicken and turkey are the only two meats I will eat.  No lobstah, no bacon, no beef.  I think my youngest is having spagettios for dinner.  It's his birthday and that is what he wants.  The rest of us want better food though.  I suppose we could offer up spagettios to Mac.



My adult kids still like spaghettios yuck



macraven said:


> I have done many cans of spaghetti o's in my life time
> 
> 
> 4 sons
> 
> 
> 
> Need I say more
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I will eat any food offered to me as long as I do not have to shop for it, cook it or clean up after it



The type with meatballs even worse I've discovered.  I'm good with a jar of peanut butter and white bread.



tink1957 said:


> It's the resident rate and she told me that Trey could upgrade  and renew his seasonal AP to preferred for the same rate before it expires in September if the rates stay the same.
> 
> I thought that was wrong since the seasonal pass isn't eligible for a reduced renewal rate but I guess if you renew and upgrade it's different.



Hmm did u try online via the passholder site?  We've always gotten a reminder email too with a link.



schumigirl said:


> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2793665/gravadlax-
> I love any kind of salmon.........baked.......smoked......cured or raw in sushi........



Count me in. Couldn't find a princess meal one year with GD, wound up @ Epcot arkeusus (an h in there somewhere, now I spelled it wrong lol).  Any hoo, their salad bar has a sweet cold fishie spread. My family sat & gagged while I chowed down



Lynne G said:


> Yep, it's hump day.  Minions and camel reminders - Wednesday it is.
> 
> Rain, rain, go away.  Enough rain to start the day, to make everything wet and gray.  Oh well.  We're going to be in the 70's the next 2 days, even though today is still in the 50's.
> I'm ready for the week-end, even though it's been a short week.
> 
> Asked kids, how about FLA again this year.  That was a no.  So, where this year, hmmm.  Still looking at here or there.  I like the west and Europe, but the flights are long enough, I am not fond of them.  Hmm, FLA and cruise?  That may be a choice.  Back to more scheming.  I mean dreaming.  I mean planning.  LOL



5 hours. Is about my max on a plane and that's stretching it, I'm a wimp. Have you considered an AI in the Caribbean?  Riviera Maya nice too, but ocean is rough there & especially parts o cancun.

When my kids approx age of yours...loved Miami's south beach pre cruise.  To point where their eyes pretty much fell out of their heads lol. 



macraven said:


> _Oh, 199 days to your trip
> 
> Don't have enough fingers to figure out your date yet
> Still just sitting here doing _



I've got ten u can borrow.



Chuckers said:


> Thank you  I'll make my man cave downstairs in the basement.



Careful, that's where the monsters hide alongside the spiders



macraven said:


> I am completely and totally addicted to  hhn
> I hope you enjoy it
> 
> Some nights I do it solo and have never wee my pants
> Hhn doesn't spook me
> 
> When I do the annual temp sticky of
> "When are you going", you can find others to on and hook up with them



Nice to see that "tag" again.



pcstang said:


> My buddy has won Mr. Florida (body building) and screamed like a 13 year old girl when we rode the coaster on top of stratosphere in Vegas. It was hilarious!
> It was him and me on the ride and I wa looking for the kid hiding in the back before I realized it was him screaming.


What no pictures?  Not of the coaster lol JK. It's the biggest, baddest dudes that freak the most, so many pass out when they get their blood taken or even see blood.



schumigirl said:


> When I grow up and go to Vegas I want to do that too!
> 
> I would like to think I could do the one that hangs over the side and goes around, not sure but would love to......but I couldn't do the one where it looks like you are going off the side of the building in the ride vehicle........not in a million years!



IDK the scariest one sits in the casinos hehe


----------



## macraven

_looks like Janet is in her fun form again....

glad to see you here homie!
_


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Ever since MonyK told us about her chicks, I feel like I am eating one of her kids when I see chicken


yeah me too (well sometimes)  I threatened the red one again today as the other 2 have started laying eggs again but she hasn't. Did I tell you we nicknamed her "hey hey" after the chicken in Moana?  I couldn't really eat her as she is good for entertainment value!



pcstang said:


> screamed like a 13 year old girl when we rode the coaster on top of stratosphere in Vegas






schumigirl said:


> When I grow up and go to Vegas I want to do that too!
> 
> I would like to think I could do the one that hangs over the side and goes around, not sure but would love to......but I couldn't do the one where it looks like you are going off the side of the building in the ride vehicle........not in a million years!



My DH has bungie jumped, wants to go sky diving, roller coaster junkie-and when we got to top of stratosphere (the INSIDE part) he said he didn't think he could do the rides. Coaxed him to the outside part and that ride that slides over the side of the building? yeah there is a viewing spot right by there and a guy looked over at us as it slid over the side and screamed "Don't do this it's scary!". Had to restrain DH from running right then, ended up doing the one that shoots straight up-Top ten terror ride in the US (several years ago). I thought it was fun but we were both shaking coming off that.
@schumigirl you are such a thrill seeker you would LOVE it! I chickened out of going on RRR but DH and middle DD rode it every chance they got last Universal trip.

Warm today and tomorrow. windows were open until a skunk obviously got scared somewhere close by-windows closed and fan running so we can sleep without gagging


----------



## macraven

Excuse me but homies never eat the red ones 
Red chicks rule 


Only the others go in the fry pan


----------



## macraven

Skunk...
Ick

You get a warm decent day and have to have the windows closed


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> yeah me too (well sometimes)  I threatened the red one again today as the other 2 have started laying eggs again but she hasn't. Did I tell you we nicknamed her "hey hey" after the chicken in Moana?  I couldn't really eat her as she is good for entertainment value!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH has bungie jumped, wants to go sky diving, roller coaster junkie-and when we got to top of stratosphere (the INSIDE part) he said he didn't think he could do the rides. Coaxed him to the outside part and that ride that slides over the side of the building? yeah there is a viewing spot right by there and a guy looked over at us as it slid over the side and screamed "Don't do this it's scary!". Had to restrain DH from running right then, ended up doing the one that shoots straight up-Top ten terror ride in the US (several years ago). I thought it was fun but we were both shaking coming off that.
> @schumigirl you are such a thrill seeker you would LOVE it! I chickened out of going on RRR but DH and middle DD rode it every chance they got last Universal trip.
> 
> Warm today and tomorrow. windows were open until a skunk obviously got scared somewhere close by-windows closed and fan running so we can sleep without gagging


I bungee jumped back when that craze first started and it was off a platform attached to a crane. Not sure how safe that was lol! The ride on top of the stratosphere was nothing compared to the other two that hang off the side. Sketchy looking ride operators didn't help instill confidence either! We got stuck in Vegas during the ice storm in the south in 2014, I think. Decided to go to the pawn stars place and then walked to the stratosphere because we couldn't find a cab. That walk we scarier than the stratosphere rides!
I love some chicken! My buddy is a chicken farmer and six chicken houses. Don't think he names them!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> yeah me too (well sometimes)  I threatened the red one again today as the other 2 have started laying eggs again but she hasn't. Did I tell you we nicknamed her "hey hey" after the chicken in Moana?  I couldn't really eat her as she is good for entertainment value!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH has bungie jumped, wants to go sky diving, roller coaster junkie-and when we got to top of stratosphere (the INSIDE part) he said he didn't think he could do the rides. Coaxed him to the outside part and that ride that slides over the side of the building? yeah there is a viewing spot right by there and a guy looked over at us as it slid over the side and screamed "Don't do this it's scary!". Had to restrain DH from running right then, ended up doing the one that shoots straight up-Top ten terror ride in the US (several years ago). I thought it was fun but we were both shaking coming off that.
> @schumigirl you are such a thrill seeker you would LOVE it! I chickened out of going on RRR but DH and middle DD rode it every chance they got last Universal trip.
> 
> Warm today and tomorrow. windows were open until a skunk obviously got scared somewhere close by-windows closed and fan running so we can sleep without gagging



I love that story about your DH!!! How funny...........that ride must go against every human instinct........here guys sit in this car while it flies off the side of this very high building......oh and enjoy!!! Not sure at all........

You should try RRR once (easy for me to say ).........it is a good ride, if you sit at the front.........as soon as we were at the top of the first climb..........loved it! But that climb, first time.......all I'll say is our DVD of that ride is priceless! I look totally demented........and terrified! But so much fun.........



pcstang said:


> I bungee jumped back when that craze first started and it was off a platform attached to a crane. Not sure how safe that was lol! The ride on top of the stratosphere was nothing compared to the other two that hang off the side. Sketchy looking ride operators didn't help instill confidence either! We got stuck in Vegas during the ice storm in the south in 2014, I think. Decided to go to the pawn stars place and then walked to the stratosphere because we couldn't find a cab. That walk we scarier than the stratosphere rides!
> I love some chicken! My buddy is a chicken farmer and six chicken houses. Don't think he names them!



I would love to bungeejump.......well, what I really want to do is jump out a plane on a tandem jump. DH has totally forbidden me to ever do it.......lol........hes a thrill seeker too, but said he couldn't even consider me doing something like that. So, I'll do as I'm told...........for once........

But I am kinda jealous you've done it...........


Janet........Great to see you post............yep, you would love my gravalax.......I can share....... One day I'll get to hit those casinos.........I'd be rubbish though.......Kyle taught me poker last year........I don't have a poker face apparently.........lol.......


Storm Doris has hit the UK this morning........or as you and I would say.........winter. 

80mph winds, rain and so far it's not too bad for us. Think it's heading our way later.........

Walking round this morning to see my friend who had a little operation yesterday, but got home last night. She's only a 5 minute walk away, and I have an umberella.......not much use in the winds though.........jacket with a hood will work. It's chucking it down now though. 

Have a great Thursday............


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, stop that talk of HHN now homies.  Sending the thick fog to get me in the mood!  I swear, it should be October rather than February.  Going to be 70 today.  No need to put my winter coat away though.  Will have chucking down thunderstorms and high winds on Saturday, that will bring the temperature from 70 to 40 by Sunday.  You read that right.  70 on Saturday, 40 on Sunday.  30 degree change in temperature within 24 hours.  

What I am not looking forward to, is that March looks like it will come in like a lamb.  That means, it will end like a lion.  Hope that is not true.  We had such a cold spring last year, I think all here are hoping for a warmer one.  Local farmers are worried.  Trees budding, and plants sprouting.  Any low temperatures will not be good.  We we live, having a freezing night in spring, is not unheard of.  

Hehe, I try not to to think of the animals I eat.  I do like chicken.  But, if I had to eat the animal I was taking care of, I don't think I could.  

So, it's thirsty Thursday.  Grab a large cup of your choice of beverage.  Mine's an XL one of ice tea.  Lemon added.  
This is Mac's:  






and remember:


----------



## macraven

Morning homies


All I have to say this morning is you would never get me bungee jumping or any ride that is high in vegas


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Morning homies
> 
> 
> All I have to say this morning is you would never get me bungee jumping or any ride that is high in vegas




I could do the the tower that shoots you straight up.. I could do the roller coaster on the side and probably the spinning chairs, but I don't think I could handle the car that goes over the side.. I do want to sky dive at some point tho.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Morning homies
> 
> 
> All I have to say this morning is you would never get me bungee jumping or any ride that is high in vegas



Awwwwww.........and I had so many plans for one day for us..........


I have to thank macraven that my weather has deteriorated.........she said maybe it'll lose steam by time it hits my area................ 

It is blowing the proverbial hoolie and rain is bouncing down! Could be worse, my mum has snow! 

Glad I went to see my friend this morning and am in all cosy this afternoon.........feet up, milky coffee and tv is on...........although saw some silly woman who is old enough to know better almost knocked down this morning.......her excuse........this silly Pokemon thing!!! Seriously..........guy in the car went nuts with her and rightly so........thankfully he was going slow enough to stop, but could have been nasty. 

Cola chicken for dinner tonight........with butternut squash spaghetti...........nice!


----------



## macraven

Umm... Thank you ....I think 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Umm... Thank you ....I think
> Lol



Oh definitely........you'd have loved my plan.........


Storm Doris, or winter to normal folk has gone..........just raining now.

Thinking of watching Dirty Dancing......haven't seen it for ages..........DH is busy with something or other to do with work on laptop.........

Having a ginger beer.......totally non alcoholic and delicious.........

Friday tomorrow..........


----------



## schumigirl

Also watching the giraffe about to give birth live in NY...........

Weirdly addictive.........better than any reality nonsense.........


----------



## macraven

I like giraffes!

I bet it is difficult to push a 150 lb 6 ' tall newborn out

And I complained on birthing a 6 lb baby


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I bet it is difficult to push a 150 lb 6 ' tall newborn out
> 
> And I complained on birthing a 6 lb baby


----------



## Robo56

I can always count on Mac to put a smile on my face.

Having some hot tea. Started out with sinus infection. Now have infected ears and eyes  and now the cough has started. Went and got some meds yesterday. 

Decided to go to pool today and get some healthy Florida sunshine. Lady sitting next to me looked at me and said " i have been talking to you for 10 minutes. Did you hear anything i said". I said "not a word".
Sometimes having fluid in your ears is helpful.


----------



## macraven

Ouch!!!

Ears!!!!!


Hope you start to feel better real soon Robo


----------



## Monykalyn

Ditto the ouch on the ears! Erg-hope all the under the weather peeps feel better soon!


Lynne G said:


> 70 on Saturday, 40 on Sunday.


We had 84 here today, sunny and windy; down to 27 tomorrow night with high of 42-45.  Sertoma chili cookoff this Saturday-so actually will be perfect weather. 
We raised >$100k each year for past several years for the Boys and Girls clubs in our town. Mario Lopez does a commercial for this event too-good guy and a B&GC alumni. 
Have a great weekend all!


----------



## schumigirl

Feel better Robo........that type of pain sucks!

Monyk.......that is a fantastic amount to raise, and for such a good cause........hope this one goes as well!!


Beautiful day here today, sun is shining and skies are blue, but cold.......will it last......who knows!!

All housework, laundry and ironing is done, so no plans to do anything remotely housework all weekend........planning on going looking for new furniture for one room.........thinking about decorating first, although when you do one room......it makes the next room look like it needs doing too and so on.........will put off thinking about that yet........

Hope your Friday is a good one..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## buckeev

ROBOOOOO NOOOO ...EAR PROBS!!!! YIKES!!!!!
I usta Scuba Dive...(_seems like another lifetime ago..._).. Went on numerous dives...even as deep as 185 feet...(_kinda accidental_...). Around 1995 I ruptured my ear-thingie, and have fought problems since. Doc said no structure damage, but no more diving deeper than the tub. Darn...These fins are hard to fit in the tub!
Amazingly, no hearing loss. I still have dreams of some of our dives...


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  It's Friday!  I've been yawning and yawning.  Guess I didn't sleep well.  

Glad to hear the weather will be great and what a great cause MonyK.  

Oh Robo,




Sending lots of mummy dust.  Head colds are the worst.  Ears and sinuses.  Not fun.  Hope you get waited on hand and foot.  LOL







  and we have a beautiful day on tap.  The sun is bright, very little clouds, and 70.  How nice is that!

Oooh Buckeev.  You are lucky.  I dive, but have never dived that deep.  Haven't done it as much any more.  My DD wants to learn, so I am waiting until she's 16.  Then she can.  I like to snorkel more nowadays.  

Ah Schumi, at least you have a sunny day like us.  Hope the weather warms up soon.  We go down to 40 on Sunday, but by Tuesday, we'll see 60's.  I'm telling ya, I am worried.  This lamb start to March is nice, but.  We have seen snow at late as April.  I'm done with snow.  And thankfully, the thunderstorm line we get tomorrow night will only give us rain, and the snow stays north of us.  And of course, DD's soccer game is such that we most likely will leave just as the heavy rain starts.  Oh well, a dash to the car and then jacket on, before heading home.  

So, TGIF, and all have an awesome week-end.  We get to eat breakfast in the Big Cats building tomorrow.  Hope to get some pictures of our new, baby girl Gorilla.  

Time for tea, iced again.  So happy to have preview spring days these last couple weeks of winter.


----------



## tink1957

Another ouch on the ear problems for Robo and buck...I have constant ringing in my ears but no pain thankfully.  

MonyK, I can relate to the temperature changes...it was in the 80's yesterday and predicted 30's this weekend.  No wonder everyone is sick at work, I have escaped so far but woke up this morning sneezing and coughing...what fun.

I was glad to hear that HHN 27 is starting when I thought on the 15th so I don't have to change my reservations.  There was a pumpkin looking thing on the Facebook page...interesting to see what the theme is this time  Pumpkinhead maybe...

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## quandrea

Joining you all in TGIF. pouring rain here today but just glad to have made it to the weekend. Tough week with the kids and homeschool. Little stinkers are not listening AT ALL!  Nice weekend planned though. My sisters are coming over for a French breakfast to celebrate their birthdays. Pastries, cheeses, fruit, eclairs, ham and butter on baguette, good coffee, French jams. It's a rip off of a menu the France pavilion does at Epcot during food and wine. So just have to get through homeschool today and my hour of tutoring this afternoon. Then I can start preparing for my Sunday meal.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Another ouch on the ear problems for Robo and buck...I have constant ringing in my ears but no pain thankfully.
> 
> MonyK, I can relate to the temperature changes...it was in the 80's yesterday and predicted 30's this weekend.  No wonder everyone is sick at work, I have escaped so far but woke up this morning sneezing and coughing...what fun.
> 
> I was glad to hear that HHN 27 is starting when I thought on the 15th so I don't have to change my reservations.  There was a pumpkin looking thing on the Facebook page...interesting to see what the theme is this time  Pumpkinhead maybe...
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



I was thinking of you when I saw the dates released the other day.......knew you'd be happy........just wish they would do Halloween again.......I'd be one happy bunny again! 

Hope you don't come down with the Lergy...........plenty of OJ and a good shot of something slightly stronger tonight.........fights off anything!


----------



## Chuckers

Yay for TGIF! Payday and getting an expense check!! It's going to be over 60 degrees in Boston!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Meds are kicking in. 



buckeev said:


> ROBOOOOO NOOOO ...EAR PROBS!!!! YIKES!!!!!
> I usta Scuba Dive...(_seems like another lifetime ago..._).. Went on numerous dives...even as deep as 185 feet...(_kinda accidental_...). Around 1995 I ruptured my ear-thingie, and have fought problems since. Doc said no structure damage, but no more diving deeper than the tub. Darn...These fins are hard to fit in the tub!
> Amazingly, no hearing loss. I still have dreams of some of our dives...



buckeev sorry you had to give up the diving. Wow 185 feet dive. Did you have a hyperbaric treatment capability nearby. Isn't that the bends territory?

Tink glad your HHN planning is going well. Sorry about the constant ringing in your ears. 



Lynne G said:


> ending lots of mummy dust. Head colds are the worst. Ears and sinuses. Not fun. Hope you get waited on hand and foot. LOL



Lynne thanks for the Mummy dust.



schumigirl said:


> Feel better Robo........that type of pain sucks!





schumigirl said:


> Hope you don't come down with the Lergy...........plenty of OJ and a good shot of something slightly stronger tonight.........fights off anything!



Schumi thanks for the feel better. What's the lergy?



macraven said:


> Hope you start to feel better real soon Robo



Thanks Mac. I laughed so hard last night when I read your post about the baby giraffe . That was the best medicine.




Chuckers said:


> Yay for TGIF! Payday and getting an expense check!! It's going to be over 60 degrees in Boston!! It's a crack and prostitute weekend! (Just kidding, I don't do crack!)


 

Is the Rush of Fear good for the first two weeks of HHN? I can't remember.


----------



## Robo56

Happy belated birthday wishes to pcstang, kohlby and realfoodfans littles.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family . Meds are kicking in.



Dang.. I thought I edited that post before anyone read the 'crack and prostitutes' part! (I didn't want to offend anyone with my warped humor!)


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Dang.. I thought I edited that post before anyone read the 'crack and prostitutes' part! (I didn't want to offend anyone with my warped humor!)



LOL.....No offense......
 


Looked back a bit and  wanted to extend a welcome also to Chuckers and Quandrea


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......Lergy just means cold/flu/something not great..........lol........

I forget the language difference at times.........

Buckeev......diving!!! Now that is daredevil stuff.......deep water scares me.......heck, not too fond of shallow water either..........non swimmer here.........I'm a chicken! 


My DH has been trying to call me for ages......couldn't hear phone as music was so loud  he knew I planned to be in till he got back home today, so was worried........awww.....feel bad now........but do love music on in the house when I'm in on my own.......they tell me to turn it down if they're in......even my son


----------



## macraven

Are you dressed when you dance in the house when all alone??   

Jk

Well..... I read on Dear Abby about some lady would do that 
Turn up the music, strip down and make the house cleaning a fun task to do


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Are you dressed when you dance in the house when all alone??
> 
> Jk
> 
> Well..... I read on Dear Abby about some lady would do that
> Turn up the music, strip down and make the house cleaning a fun task to do



Lol........what do you think???? Would give my window cleaner a shock and a half if I did!

Housework is never fun.........Even while dancing! 

I'm sat happy today though........everything is done......yay!!! It always comes back though.........


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> Yay for TGIF! Payday and getting an expense check!! It's going to be over 60 degrees in Boston!!


Why wait for the weekend to have that fun? 
I don't there are many on here that will get offended. I do keep it PG on the site though.


----------



## pcstang

quandrea said:


> Joining you all in TGIF. pouring rain here today but just glad to have made it to the weekend. Tough week with the kids and homeschool. Little stinkers are not listening AT ALL!  Nice weekend planned though. My sisters are coming over for a French breakfast to celebrate their birthdays. Pastries, cheeses, fruit, eclairs, ham and butter on baguette, good coffee, French jams. It's a rip off of a menu the France pavilion does at Epcot during food and wine. So just have to get through homeschool today and my hour of tutoring this afternoon. Then I can start preparing for my Sunday meal.


My wife homeschooled too. It is very trying at times. We are leaning heavily towards sending them back to public school next school year. Good luck today and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## pcstang

@Robo56 hope you are feeling better. I've been fighting that junk for almost a month know. The pool comment had me laughing!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> LOL.....No offense......
> 
> 
> 
> Looked back a bit and  wanted to extend a welcome also to Chuckers and Quandrea




Thank you 

I hope you feel better!


----------



## quandrea

pcstang said:


> My wife homeschooled too. It is very trying at times. We are leaning heavily towards sending them back to public school next school year. Good luck today and enjoy your weekend.


Thanks. The kind wishes cheer me. Feeling a bit better right now. We got out for a walk (rain stopped).


----------



## pcstang

quandrea said:


> Thanks. The kind wishes cheer me. Feeling a bit better right now. We got out for a walk (rain stopped).


That's great! It can be quite stressful!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Why wait for the weekend to have that fun?
> I don't there are many on here that will get offended. I do keep it PG on the site though.



Good thing you have text available 

Just sayin'


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Dang.. I thought I edited that post before anyone read the 'crack and prostitutes' part! (I didn't want to offend anyone with my warped humor!)




Nothing offends us here.....
A few, ahem, are warped too


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Good thing you have text available
> 
> Just sayin'



  Yes it is...


----------



## macraven

Quandrea 
I home schooled one of my kids and was thrilled when he graduated


It can be very stressful so I know how it can get for youse


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Nothing offends us here.....
> A few, ahem, are warped too




Give me a few more posts.. I am sure I can offend even myself if I try hard enough!


----------



## kohlby

Quandra - I homeschool.  It helps us wanting to go to theme parks when it isn't crowded!  We have a pretty laidback, eclectic approach though.  It has become easier as the kids get older. 

 Robo -Hope your ears are better. 



The Jimmy Fallon Universal taping tickets became available and quickly weren't available.  I was ready though and am waitlisted for two of the days!  Now, fingers crossed that I actually get one of the days.  (They won't give you more than one day and it is all waitlisted tickets initially.  I won't know if I really got any for a while.  But, I'm in the running so I'm excited about that).


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> Give me a few more posts.. I am sure I can offend even myself if I try hard enough!


If you're ever at the parks the same time as some of us, you might change your mind!


----------



## Lynne G

Yo ho,  it is Friday, and mom does not cook.  Chinese food run shorty.

And this is for Mac:


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 222076
> 
> Yo ho,  it is Friday, and mom does not cook.  Chinese food run shorty.
> 
> And this is for Mac:
> 
> View attachment 222078


Rotisserie chicken tonight for us - cooked by Publix. Strawberries were only $1 a package today.  So, easy dinner!


----------



## macraven

Made us a salad
Plain salad


This means a run for Krystal's later tonight


----------



## macraven

79 today and right now we dropped to 68

Can not believe peeps in my neighborhood started mowing their yards end of January 

Every weekend in February all were mowing their yards except us and neighbor next to us 
We have Bermuda lawns and our wont green out until April early May

Will have cooler temps early next week
Can not believe this crazy weather here


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Saturday again..........

Hope everyone that was feeling poorly is doing better........

Kohlby.....good luck with the tickets, hope you`re one of the lucky ones!!!



Up early to spend the morning furniture shopping.......

Although had "emergency" run out last night as one of our sound bars, on the biggest TV died on us......so we had to go out as we couldn't possibly do without one!!!! So, it was raining, cold and miserable.......but.....off we went..........men, gotta love em.........

Yep, Saturday morning and bacon with pancakes and maple syrup are all on the menu........would have shared with pc, but looks like he`s asleep right now...........

Looks dull and grey outside so far.......hope it brightens up

Chinese or Indian takeout tonight, it`s no cook Saturday night........


----------



## Lynne G

Yum dinner last night, left overs for lunch today.  Bright start and we are slowly making our way to the zoo.  At least the line of thunderstorms won't arrive until dinner time, so we will be home before than.  Hoping it passes quick enough before we have to go out for soccer.  

Gotta go, gotta holler at some teens to get up.  That and find my sunglasses.  Apparently, little one thinks mine look better on her.   I have to hid them sometimes.  Not to say, she has at least 3 that are as nice as mine.  Darn kids are both taller than me.  

Have an awesome Saturday.  Enjoy this nice weather before the cold arrives.  I am dusting off my heavier coat and long sleeve shirt for tomorrow.  Shorts, T shirt and light jacket this morning.  Loving it.


----------



## macraven

It's Saturday.........

To me they are all the same as I don't have a job
But my homies here do 

So enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mid Saturday afternoon here Mac.  Hubs went over to help his son with building wardrobes this morning so I got laundry done, then made veggie soup and cheese & chutney scones ready for lunch on his return and a banana loaf for tea time.

I've been sorting paperwork too (where does it all come from!) and was hoping to burn it all in the chiminea but it's raining now.

Hoping it's a better day tomorrow as its our monthly local farmers market and we plan to go.

About to enjoy our favourite rainy winter afternoon catch up on movies!  Probably get through 3 today!


----------



## schumigirl

Searched high and low for new furniture........couldn't see anything that we liked. No desperate rush, just fancied a change.........will keep looking though. 

Been a lovely day here, looking forward to Chinese later.......DS will be home tonight too, so nice to have him join us for takeout.........then hopefully a good movie.....but definitely a night in front of the tv with my DH. 

Love a cosy night in...........

Enjoy rest of your Saturday..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Searched high and low for new furniture........couldn't see anything that we liked. No desperate rush, just fancied a change.........will keep looking though.
> 
> Been a lovely day here, looking forward to Chinese later.......DS will be home tonight too, so nice to have him join us for takeout.........then hopefully a good movie.....but definitely a night in front of the tv with my DH.
> 
> Love a cosy night in...........
> 
> Enjoy rest of your Saturday..........



Where are you wanting the furniture for?  I hate shopping of any kind so for furniture I do a lot of Internet searching before we set out!  We have one really good independent called Arighi Bianchi - I always hope we'll find things there.

Have you a movie in mind?  I would recommend Lion if you've not seen it.  Just about to give up on "Jackie" - not grabbing our attention.  Any you would recommend ?


----------



## kohlby

I'm not a fan of furniture shopping.  Most of our newer furniture came from Rooms to Go.  

Started off the day at the store.  Older two are doing their version of Guy's Grocery Game.  They had a budget and shopped for items.  They'll cook dinner tonight with what they bought.  So - I get out of cooking!  They aren't very good at cleaning yet though.  I probably should have been enforcing that all along but it takes too much energy usually.  It also probably doesn't help that I leave a mess and then clean it up much later too.  

It rained here a little this morning too.  It was  light rain but I wasn't expecting it.  The sky is now mostly blue.  My few months in FL have taught me that looking like it's going to rain usually does not mean actually raining.  It's so flat here that it's easy to see rain clouds from quite far away.


----------



## macraven

Have to agree with you on that kohlby

When I lived up North and the skies had dark clouds, or many clouds, it would snow and snow and snow

Could expect snow anytime October to early April

Now down in Georgia when I see clouds, it does not mean snow

I hate snow


----------



## schumigirl

New leather suite for sitting room, and maybe some new bookcases......but, I have a lot of books!!  Trying to cut them back, but can't. I adore books. Do love furniture shopping.........I'm quite traditional, I like modern but hate the ikea minimalist look........I love unique places like one you mentioned.......not that one as I don't know it, but places like that where not everyone has the same look. 

Never fancied Jackie as a movie..........we watched Patriots Day on the firestick last weekend.......really good movie. Kevin Bacon is in it, so, it had to be good.......love him. It's about the search to find the Boston Bombers.......we were in Times Square that day and it was scary how all of a sudden the whole area filled up with Swat teams and a million police cars........we knew something big was going on, but it's a good movie.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> New leather suite for sitting room, and maybe some new bookcases......but, I have a lot of books!!  Trying to cut them back, but can't. I adore books. Do love furniture shopping.........I'm quite traditional, I like modern but hate the ikea minimalist look........I love unique places like one you mentioned.......not that one as I don't know it, but places like that where not everyone has the same look.
> 
> Never fancied Jackie as a movie..........we watched Patriots Day on the firestick last weekend.......really good movie. Kevin Bacon is in it, so, it had to be good.......love him. It's about the search to find the Boston Bombers.......we were in Times Square that day and it was scary how all of a sudden the whole area filled up with Swat teams and a million police cars........we knew something big was going on, but it's a good movie.



My DIL was in Boston then - eating with other crew members in a small mall - they were ushered out the opposite way they went in and saw nothing fortunately other than disarray.  

Agree - we like Kevin Bacon too.  My favourite is Tom Hanks - older films and new ones too.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> New leather suite for sitting room, and maybe some new bookcases......but, I have a lot of books!!  Trying to cut them back, but can't. I adore books. Do love furniture shopping.........I'm quite traditional, I like modern but hate the ikea minimalist look........I love unique places like one you mentioned.......not that one as I don't know it, but places like that where not everyone has the same look.
> 
> Never fancied Jackie as a movie..........we watched Patriots Day on the firestick last weekend.......really good movie. Kevin Bacon is in it, so, it had to be good.......love him. It's about the search to find the Boston Bombers.......we were in Times Square that day and it was scary how all of a sudden the whole area filled up with Swat teams and a million police cars........we knew something big was going on, but it's a good movie.



Books are so hard to get rid of.  I got rid of a lot when I moved, but that means I still had a lot left.

I'm not so sure I'm ready to watch a movie about the Boston Bombers.  I remember that day - watching tv for hours looking at the crowds to see if I could find people I knew so I'd know they were okay.  I knew so many people at the Marathon that day - including a good friend who works near the finish line.  All the people I knew were fine, but it was still rather scary.  It hit a little too close to where I grew up too.  My dad used to work at UMass Dartmouth.  I'm so glad he wasn't working there then since he would have been one of the people in direct contact with the police and dealing with the stress of calming students and letting police into the dorms.  The Boston Marathon is an amazing race and running it was an experience like no other so I'm glad they were able to recover from it.


----------



## buckeev

Robo, That Dive!.....I could write a book...(but howzabout a _paragraph_ instead...)
1983-Dark ages! 12 years before I hurt my eardrum......
Pre massive development Belize...
Pre-affordable Dive computers..
Pre-affordable underwater voice communicators.
200+ foot visibility. Spectacular water!!!
 This happened on our last day of diving...I was probably already bumping the Nitro Sat levels. At 65 feet, I spotted an incredible Spotted Eagle Ray and started following him. His spots had neon yellow-ish rings around them...Dozens and dozens probably. I was hypnotized. Literally. My first indication that something was "wrong" was when I couldn't breathe. Apparently, that happens when you go *really *deep! 
Sucked the air outta my tank. No problem...switch on reserve...head to surface. Speaking of surface...Upon hearing my dive buddy-who was actually a native Belize dude-banging his knife on his tank from 30 feet above me, I took a quick glance at my depth gauge. 185 FEET! Looking up at him, he signaled "STOP" ...(as in don't come up yet or your head will swell up the size of the Astrodome). He had to make a rapid ascent himself to tell them what was happening. Turns out, he was a black coral free diver and routinely made dives much deeper than this. He was probably the only human within hundreds of miles who could do that without becoming bent beyond the point-of-no-return. 
The Divemaster was on the Marine phone with the Navy and the Havana, Cuba officials trying to get permission to fly me to their Decomp Chamber...I had no idea all of this was going on. They had to lower spare tanks down to me from about 100 feet because everybody was nearly maxed out on the Sat Tables. As I was sucking the last two molecules of air out of my spare chamber, my guide had come BACK DOWN to 120 feet and sent down two double tank rigs on ropes with a chalkboard detailing my instructions. 4 different decompression stops and two hours later, I was crawling on the boat. Freezing and so weak I could barely talk. More to this long story, but needless to say, I was spared that day. I was ready for God, but he "wasn't ready" for me.
Never got to go to Cuba though. Dang, I wanted to chill with Fidel.


----------



## quandrea

Nice day today. Lots of coffee, long breakfast. Registered ds for rookie baseball. He's seven and was wondering if they will pay him to play ball. My thirteen year old daughter got her first job today. She'll be umpiring at my son's baseball league. Fish and chips for dinner from my favourite chip shop. Hockey and curling on the TV. That's hubby's thing mostly.  I just keep him company.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing your story buckeev
Read it over three times

Glad you lived to tell us that story !!


Quandrea, sounds like you had a full day from sunup to this evening


----------



## kohlby

Yikes Buckeev That sounds scary!  Glad you survived that!  And please tell me that diving has become safer since then . . .


----------



## buckeev

Mac...Did you spell check me?

Kohlby...Well...Much safer without a doubt. And the technology available now blows my mind...(and hopefully prevents others from actually BLOWING their mind from the bends). My mother became a Divemaster at the age of 50-something. She Cray. 
 I grew up idolizing Jacques Yves Cousteau. Wanted to BE JYC. (Until I found out most Divers, Marine Biologists, etc. actually don't make very much.) Jacques' grandson Phillipe, continues to be an incredible advocate for the oceans
So I majored in Ping Pong, Billiards, and Softball....Oh...and finding the perfect wife.


----------



## macraven

As a former teacher, gave buckeev an A+ on spelling for his life as a scuba diver, essay

A+


----------



## macraven

Time to make more coffee 

Good Sunday morning homies!


----------



## Lynne G

So glad you are okay Buckeev.  That is odd, I grew up loving Mr. Cousteau and wanted to be a marine biologist.  Also decided not enough money and in it.  That, and where I went to school undergrad was not known for that.  I still like the water though.  When I was young, my grandparents lived in Miami.  I learned to fish, and love of it, from them.  It is why I made sure my kids learned to swim well, and respect the water.  Little one loves it more than older dude.

Hope your DS does well in baseball Quandrea.  My DS played baseball until he was 13.  After a pitcher hit him 4 times in a game, once hard in the back, he decided baseball was not for him.  Yay for DD to get a job.  My DD will work at the camp she used to attend.  So nice to not have to pay for summer camp.  It is like a got a raise.  Not really though. The college expenses have already started. 

Cool here. Went down to freezing.  Bright enough for shades, but with wind chills in the 30's, I am bundled up.  Ready to enjoy breakfast with DS.  It is our Sunday routine.  Errands and gas after breakfast.  DS usually drives, as he hopes to get free gas.  Smart kid.  

  Mac.  Coffee for me today.  The place we get breakfast from has awful tea.  Well, their coffee is not much better, but I need hot coffee today.  It is going to be that kind of day.

Flash flooding, down trees, yep, we had that line if thunderstorms last night.  And thank you storms,  45 today, with a cool wind.  I am already missing those glorious sunny 70's days we had the last 3 days.


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> Time to make more coffee
> 
> Good Sunday morning homies!


Morning Mac. I'm a teacher too. Been out of the school system thirteen years this month though. Homeschool my three and tutor part time. Just working on my second coffee.


----------



## macraven

I just finished the first pot of coffee and starting a second one......


This way I won't sleep thru church this morning
Lol

Nice to see early birds Lynne and quandrea here this morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev, that is quite the lucky escape you had! Must have been terrifying!!! I won't go near deep water......well, apart from flying over the Atlantic.......


Site was down a lot longer today..........couldn't get on at all at usual time. 

Black coffee for us right now too........grey and miserable day here.........apparently another winter apocalypse has to hit us next week again. Yeah ok. Been doing some baking today and trying not to eat too much of it.......although DH is taking care of that for me! 

We are now under 200 days! 199 days till we leave for our overnight at airport..........not that I'm counting or anything.......... although that means 199 days till I'm 50! 

Feel like mac today.......time for more coffee.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi I've not seen any weather news so will catch some later to see what's coming our way!  Hopefully not too bad as DD is putting her home on the market this week and the agent is coming on Wednesday to take photos.

We went out early to our local farmers market - quieter than normal but still a lot of people about.  
Hubs had coffee out but I'm not keen on the soy milk (I have lactofree at home) so disguised it having hot chocolate!
We bought some lamb so that's going in the oven soon for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Tail end of Storm Ewan apparently............again. 

I love lamb! Roast chicken for us tonight for dinner...........


----------



## schumigirl

Just heard on the news Bill Paxton died. Only 61.


----------



## pcstang

Wow! I was not a fan of his work but that is sad.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Just heard on the news Bill Paxton died. Only 61.


Very sad at such a "young" age - he was in a lot of disaster movies which my DD and I like.


----------



## schumigirl

No I wasn't much of a fan either, always mixed him up with Bill Pullman when I heard his name........absolutely hated Twister! 

No age at all though.


----------



## kohlby

buckeev said:


> Mac...Did you spell check me?
> 
> Kohlby...Well...Much safer without a doubt. And the technology available now blows my mind...(and hopefully prevents others from actually BLOWING their mind from the bends). My mother became a Divemaster at the age of 50-something. She Cray.
> I grew up idolizing Jacques Yves Cousteau. Wanted to BE JYC. (Until I found out most Divers, Marine Biologists, etc. actually don't make very much.) Jacques' grandson Phillipe, continues to be an incredible advocate for the oceans
> So I majored in Ping Pong, Billiards, and Softball....Oh...and finding the perfect wife.


That makes me feel better.  My eldest's scout troop is going to take a SCUBA course.  I'm not doing it with them, as it's pricey and the logistics would be too hard for me, but my husband will be doing it as well.


----------



## quandrea

schumigirl said:


> Tail end of Storm Ewan apparently............again.
> 
> I love lamb! Roast chicken for us tonight for dinner...........


Pizza, wings and a movie for us. Every Sunday just about is pizza night. We have an amazing place near here. When I went on weight watchers a few years ago to lose the baby weight it was the one thing I couldn't compromise on. Had to have it once a week. 

Shocking to hear about Bill Paxton.


----------



## Monykalyn

Survived Saturday! Think I'm lounging today, comfy couch. 
Didn't get the memo we'd be waking up to this though!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone .

Sitting with feet propped up enjoying a quiet Sunday. Thankful the Lord has decided to bless this old girl with another year.  Have received some lovely birthday calls today. Lovely neighbors are having us for dinner this evening. Look forward to the visit.

Was going to take a walk on the beach today, but the wind is pretty strong about 17 miles out of the north. Would be a loofah walk for sure.  So will wait and see what the wind does tomorrow.

Sun  is shinning.  Supposed to be 76 today. The Palm tree leaves are swaying in the breeze.

Wow buckeev what a dive adventure. You are a lucky dude to have been with a group of dive professionals that knew how to bring you back to the surface. So glad you survived the ordeal. God was not done with you yet. Thank goodness. So glad to hear you found the perfect wife. You are blessed for sure.

Very fortunate to live near the Harbor Branch Oceanograghic Institute. Have attended some really nice lectures there. So nice to learn from passionate professionals who like to share their love of the ocean. A few pics from last visit last year.




Schumi good luck on the furniture hunt.

Kohlby we bought a number of rooms of furniture from "Rooms to Go" also a few years ago. They always seem to have a nice selection to choose from to satisfy every taste.  We also bought some pieces from " Haverty's" and "Ashley's" . Florida has some very nice furniture stores to choose from.

Mac had my fill of coffee this am also. Hope you didn't fall asleep in church .

Wow! Realfoodfans sounds like your the lunch you made yesterday was lush as Schumi would say 

Feeling some better today. Still have a cough, but ears, sinuses and eyes some better. Now hubby has it. I feel bad that I shared it.

Monykalyn glad to hear you had a success with your event. Now time to rest today.

Afternoon Lynne.

Hope Tink and Keisha are well.

Quandrea and Kohlby. So nice that you home school your littles. We have a granddaughter that teaches third grade and she loves it. 

Was sorry to hear about Bill Paxton. Was a good actor. "Twister", "Big Love", "Aliens" had to give him some kudos for sure after all Twister was at Universal. Never really enjoyed that walk through, but glad I did it while it was there.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> No I wasn't much of a fan either, always mixed him up with Bill Pullman when I heard his name........absolutely hated Twister!
> 
> No age at all though.


I hated Twister - long time ago DD and I went to the cinema to watch it - we left half way through there was a terrific thunderstorm and we were glad to go home!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy birthday Robo! Sounds like a good day planned.

My pen pal (since we were 9 and our fathers had same role mine in Cheshire, UK and hers in Rochester, NY and dad would visit them for dinner when he was in the US - impressive back in the 60's) has one of her daughter's who is a PhD student in Boston researching into conservation of fish and we really were impressed to see her on Shark Week programmes!  She is really brave but totally loves her work. Not for me I don't like deep water - when we visited Australia we went out to the Barrier Reef and I was really fearful in the water - never again!


----------



## Robo56

Didn't see Twister in the cinema. Glad I didn't pay to see it.  Caught it a number of times years later on TV.  Having lived through a number of tornado's was interested to see how they would depict it in the movie.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.........

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> has one of her daughter's who is a PhD student in Boston researching into conservation of fish and we really were impressed to see her on Shark Week programmes! She is really brave but totally loves her work. Not for me I don't like deep water - when we visited Australia we went out to the Barrier Reef and I was really fearful in the water - never a



Thank you for the happy birthday.

We have had a a uptick over the last few years of more shark bites in our area. I don't swim in the Ocean here anymore and I'am very cautious with the grandchildren when they visit and our Ocean time. I would be mortified if I took someone to the beach and they were injured.

I remember a beach helicopter pilot telling me once that if people could only see what is near them in the water they would never go in the Ocean again.

Some visitors do not heed the warnings here on the beaches and end up with dislocated shoulders and broken limbs do to rough surf. The Ocean is a powerful and beautiful force to appreciate for sure.


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday Robo!

Yep, I grew up surfing at Daytona, cocoa beach and New Smyrna. Years ago I worked for a condo management company in Panama City. Amazing what you would see next to people in the water from the high floors of the condos. I'll stick to the pool, thank you very much.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo.........
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day!





pcstang said:


> Happy birthday Robo!
> 
> Yep, I grew up surfing at Daytona, cocoa beach and New Smyrna. Years ago I worked for a condo management company in Panama City. Amazing what you would see next to people in the water from the high floors of the condos. I'll stick to the pool, thank you very much.



Thanks pcstang and Schumi. Really enjoying the lazy day. 

Yep. Pool is a good option for enjoying the water. Especially at one of the resorts at Universal


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is well and has been very warm here but it's back to winter today *


----------



## Robo56

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and has been very warm here but it's back to winter today



Just got off the phone with daughter in Kentucky. They have been enjoying those 70 degree days. She just told me it's colder for the next few days. They live near Kentucky Lake.

Hope you all have sorted your plans for your upcoming trip to Universal. Something to look froward to for sure. 



schumigirl said:


> We are now under 200 days! 199 days till we leave for our overnight at airport..........not that I'm counting or anything.......... although that means 199 days till I'm 50!



Yeah! The count down begins. Always nice to be looking forward to your great time in Florida and of course another of your fabulous trip reports. My younger sister is going to be 50 in September too. Remember age is just a number.


----------



## quandrea

Happy birthday Robo.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and has been very warm here but it's back to winter today *







Robo56 said:


> Yeah! The count down begins. Always nice to be looking forward to your great time in Florida and of course another of your fabulous trip reports. My younger sister is going to be 50 in September too. Remember age is just a number.



35 is nicer than 50 though..........

No, genuinely doesn't bother me.......I used to think it did, but not any more. It really is just a number.......


Getting a bit colder tonight, although we are watching an Icelandic murder show on tv that is just snow, ice and more snow and ice.........said to DH, I swear I'm getting cold just watching this. Subtitles too, so have to keep watching. It's very good though. Love those Nordic type dramas.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Sunday All! I just did my taxes and my refund will fully pay for my trip!!!


----------



## macraven

I'm late for the party Robo


Hope you saved a piece of  for me and the ice cream has not melted yet






dear homie !!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and has been very warm here but it's back to winter today *



It's always good to see you too!!!

Snow, eh.......
That stinks


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Happy Sunday All! I just did my taxes and my refund will fully pay for my trip!!!




Woot


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday @Robo56.

Send the college kid out for pizza-too tired to cook. Need a good nights sleep so I can drive her back in am.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo.  Hope you had a nice dinner.  

Cool day.  Made pasta with ham and green peppers.  I added cheese.  Little one picked out the noodles.

Now waiting to be entertained by the Oscars, but I may be switching channels or falling asleep.

Back to routine.  Safe travels back MonyK.  Older one does not get spring break.  Umm, just Dancin and electric.  Dance, dance, dance.  Later and good night.


----------



## macraven

Lynne think you made a typo



Walking dead not the oscars


----------



## Robo56

Thank you for the Happy Birthdays Mac, Lynne, monykalyn and quandrea.

Dinner was really delicious. My neighbors are so sweet and are fantastic cooks. They grilled the best steaks I think I have ever eaten yum!!!!!!

Trying to come up with HHN trip dates. Will try to pull up threads from last year to refresh my memory. Might help me make up my mind.

Chuckers glad to hear the trip is in the bag.


----------



## quandrea

Enjoying the oscars more than usual tonight. Back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Birthday, Robo!

And Jimmy Kimmel is doing very well as host!


----------



## tink1957

I almost arrived too late to wish Robo a  glad I made it in time.

Still feeling rough ...what I thought was a bad cold has turned out to be the flu.  My throat feels like I swallowed broken glass and I've lost my voice.  Glad I have tomorrow off.

Congrats on the refund Chuckers...mine paid for the property taxes.

Wow buck...what a scary adventure...I'm a big chicken and don't like to go in water above my head so no diving for this girl.  I too have seen the view from a penthouse condo in Panama City.  I saw a shark come within a hairs breath of a child in shallow water and I couldn't warn them since I was so high up they couldn't hear me yell.  Thankfully the shark suddenly changed direction and swam away.

Hope the Nyquil kicks in soon...I need sleep 

Good night homies, sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

Hope you can rest tomorrow Tink and get well soon

Since Chuckers started the "survey "
Of how to spend your tax returns, I'll join in

Mine will be spent at Walmart and car payments


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, hope you feel better soon......have a lazy day doing next to nothing............eat and drink loads though......doctors orders! 

Robo, glad you had a lovely meal on your birthday.......you deserve to have such a lovely day.......


No interest in the Oscars anymore.......too much blah........although watching the news reports of the mix up is funny! Adds some excitement I suppose.........

We'll have WD tonight.........will I enjoy it mac??? 

Time for breakfast........won't be going far today as it's cold! Had a request from my boy for a flourless chocolate cake......no problem.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, I think I was asleep before Walking Dead was on.  I think older one was watching it.  And of course, all the good stuff happened at the Oscars after I was dreaming of them.  

Yay! It's Monday.  Yeah right.  Woke up before the sunrise, and got treated to solar pillars as the sun rose. You may be happy you missed them though, the temperature was 33.  By the time I left, they were gone, but my car reminded me roads may be icy, with the temperature sitting at 34.

Yay for getting tax refunds.  We're slow, haven't filed yet.  Ours may repay us for the car repairs we've had.  Someone kindly broke one of the back windows on my DH's truck the other day.   Ah, expenses never end.  

But, if Schumi's 199 (or less now) I should be in the low 200's.  Arriving the same day as Mac.  Oooh, so close to 7 months away.

Ah, TInk, the flu.  I hope you feel better soon.  Sick bay resting and take care!  Sending lots of mummy dust to make you get well.

Happy baking Schumi.  Always good to heat the oven when it's cold.  Makes the kitchen toasty and the house smelling good.  Might bake cookies tonight.  

Enjoy this second to last day of the month.  Time does seem to be flying.  Tea time, hot with lemon.


----------



## macraven

Monday morning all

Going to have rain before noon today
Then dry for the rest of the week

Wonder if Robo is having a cake hangover today?
We all sent her lots of cakes and surely she had to eat them all 

Catch youse later!


----------



## macraven

Ok, i must be tired as forgot to tell schumi the WD low down

You should like the show tonight as it features Eugene quite a bit and ties up loose ends

Slow moving in some parts but it flows well

And a couple of shockers thrown it as it is, walking dead....


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Big mug of hot coffee in hand . 

Thank you Chuckers and Tink for the Happy Birthdays.

Mac all the cakes we're tasty  mild carbohydrate stupor...LOL.....but no cake hangover...

Tink so sorry to hear you are sick . Hope you feel better soon. I will add to Lynnes mummy dust for you.

Stopped watching Oscar many years ago. Should be about the movies. Not what people wear or their political views. 
My little sister has a dachshund named Oscar.....I like to watch him.....he's cute....




schumigirl said:


> Robo, glad you had a lovely meal on your birthday.......you deserve to have such a lovely day.......



Thanks Schumi had a lovely lazy day


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Hope you can rest tomorrow Tink and get well soon
> 
> Since Chuckers started the "survey "
> Of how to spend your tax returns, I'll join in
> 
> Mine will be spent at Walmart and car payments




You bought your car at Walmart?


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 222622



I don't under stand why it doesn't add height, not weight.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> You bought your car at Walmart?


Hahahahahhahahaha


What I spend at Walmart almost equals a car payment


The two big hits in my budget are:

Shopping at WM
And then car payments


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Hahahahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> What I spend at Walmart almost equals a car payment
> 
> 
> The two big hits in my budget are:
> 
> Shopping at WM
> And then car payments




Hey, you can buy a casket at Sam's why not a car at Walmart?


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Hey, you can buy a casket at Sam's why not a car at Walmart?



Did someone say casket?


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Did someone say casket?
> View attachment 222719


Made in China. They are dying to meet you! (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Now where are realfoods and schumi now?

Are they still in the kitchen frying up bacon for breakfast?

It's morning time for you girls over there......


----------



## pcstang




----------



## schumigirl

Slept a little later this morning.....stayed in bed an extra hour.....barely noticed my DH leave this morning, was so tired! 

No bacon this morning........poached egg for me.........keep bacon for the weekend.........why, I'm not sure exactly...........lol........

Heading out to do some shopping with DS as it's his day off and get a couple of his suits into dry cleaners........beautiful day, but cold........apparently we've to be colder than Moscow this week! Apparently.....

Catch youse later.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Morning bird arriving.  Late start as DH has a late start.  Hollered wake up at the kids again.  They are better as night owls. 

Last night, got a briefing on what happens and how to get your kid into college sports.  Eeek, it's starting in Sophomore year.  I don't think my little one even knows what she wants to major in, let alone what type of college or absolutely wants to play college soccer.  And, I have already warned her, pocketbook (mine) is also a big concern.  Bad enough our state schools are expensive, more than double that for some of the bigger schools in our area.  Sigh.  Older one wants to finish at one of our state schools.  He likes this area.  Little one, well, I am pretty sure she won't stay in the area.  I told her, how about a school in Hawaii.  Yep, pick a warm state so I can take extensive visits like my brother does with his DD, who has now lived in CA for several years. 






  So, grab a taco and enjoy this last day of the month,  a Tuesday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .Coffee, juice, 5 grain toast and Honeybell marmalade for breakfast......LOL....THOUGHT IF I HAD 5 grain bread it would cancel out the calories of the marmalade .....NOT!!!!!!

I love the Honeybell marmalade on toast yum.

Lynne taco Tuesday sounds good to me. I have the fixings for tacos and tostadas.


----------



## Kivara

Morning all! I have been around, honest...just scan the posts and pop out again  Thought I should say something this morning on my way through...feeling like the White Rabbit lately...I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date. No time to say hello, goodbye! I'm late, I'm late, I'm late.


----------



## Lynne G

- hope all is well Kivara.  Even if late late late.  

Tacos do sound good Robo.  We may have to make our own, as chicken or beef, not sure.  Maybe both.  Little one will just eat the steak and make a salad.  Nice breakfast.  I always like to have something sweet for breakfast.  Not beyond having a slice of pound cake with my tea.

Hope Schumi has a good day with her DS.

Cool, but sunny.  I'll take it.  Time for more tea.


----------



## Chuckers

16761600 seconds until my vacation! (But who's counting?) 

How is everyone this happy Tuesday? 

I'm at work and really bored.


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> How is everyone this happy Tuesday?


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 222800



Now THAT'S happy!


----------



## schumigirl

Settling down for a night in front of the tv. WD and last 2 episodes of Icelandic drama we're watching. 

Still cold here, may have a day in tomorrow........although out at night with a friend for our usual Wed night meet up.........

Not much going on.......looking to arrange our rental car for September trip this week.........got forms today to renew our passports. That'll do for now..........

Looking at a few new restaurants for September.........definitely going back to our regular haunts, absolutely Ocean Prime, Teak and The Palm.......but looking at either Bull and Bear at the Waldorf Astoria or somewhere else for a special anniversary dinner. So much choice...........and DH insists on IHOP as we missed it last year........lol........he is so easy to please.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not frying bacon Mac - frying pancakes tonight for a crowd! Shrove Tuesday (pancake day) here and I'm chief "tosser"  !  They've just gone home to get the littlies to bed and we're shattered now after playing on the Wii.

Tuesday's my day to do my parents shopping- they live about 20 miles away and dad doesn't drive now (90) then I took him to the bank in their village and make lunch for us.

This morning we had thick snow (we are on the edge of the Peak District National Park) but heavy rain this afternoon washed it all away.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Settling down for a night in front of the tv. WD and last 2 episodes of Icelandic drama we're watching.
> 
> Still cold here, may have a day in tomorrow........although out at night with a friend for our usual Wed night meet up.........
> 
> Not much going on.......looking to arrange our rental car for September trip this week.........got forms today to renew our passports. That'll do for now..........
> 
> Looking at a few new restaurants for September.........definitely going back to our regular haunts, absolutely Ocean Prime, Teak and The Palm.......but looking at either Bull and Bear at the Waldorf Astoria or somewhere else for a special anniversary dinner. So much choice...........and DH insists on IHOP as we missed it last year........lol........he is so easy to please.........


Did you watch the new Broadchurch Schumi?


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Settling down for a night in front of the tv. WD and last 2 episodes of Icelandic drama we're watching.
> 
> Still cold here, may have a day in tomorrow........although out at night with a friend for our usual Wed night meet up.........
> 
> Not much going on.......looking to arrange our rental car for September trip this week.........got forms today to renew our passports. That'll do for now..........
> 
> Looking at a few new restaurants for September.........definitely going back to our regular haunts, absolutely Ocean Prime, Teak and The Palm.......but looking at either Bull and Bear at the Waldorf Astoria or somewhere else for a special anniversary dinner. So much choice...........and DH insists on IHOP as we missed it last year........lol........he is so easy to please.........



IHOP? Really? Don't you have them over there? They are International... (Bob Evan's is MUCH better!) 

So, I assume you are doing HHN your first weekend there? I haven't decided if I am going to buy a ticket for it or not. If I have my friend with me, he's not interested.. he doesn't do horror either. I think we may go play mini-golf instead


----------



## schumigirl

I have Broadchurch on Tivo.........didn't watch the first 2 series as I didn't like the subject matters........not that this one is any better really, but will give it a bash. Plan to avoid spoilers and watch them altogether though.......I prefer to binge watch than wait 3 weeks........lol.......

My mum has snow where she is. The island she lives on in the West coast of Scotland has a webcam facing the hills and the sea, so I can see what weather she has.......like being able to see where she is. 

Peak District is beautiful. 

Right now we just have a cold wind straight from the North Sea. Not pleasant.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> IHOP? Really? Don't you have them over there? They are International... (Bob Evan's is MUCH better!)
> 
> So, I assume you are doing HHN your first weekend there? I haven't decided if I am going to buy a ticket for it or not. If I have my friend with me, he's not interested.. he doesn't do horror either. I think we may go play mini-golf instead



Bob Evans hasn't never appealed to us.........my husband loves IHOP as it was the first place he ate when he first went to Florida in 1982. So, it's kinda a favourite of his.........

Yes, we will be doing HHN on our second night there again this year........think we can do 10 nights if we wish.......but we never do full nights, maybe 3/4 hours a night, sometimes more sometimes less.........we do fill our time though. 

You should give it a bash.......it is so much fun! Although if your friend won't go,.........heck I'd go on my own!! 

Looking forward to finding out about the theme again this year.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> I have Broadchurch on Tivo.........didn't watch the first 2 series as I didn't like the subject matters........not that this one is any better really, but will give it a bash. Plan to avoid spoilers and watch them altogether though.......I prefer to binge watch than wait 3 weeks........lol.......
> 
> My mum has snow where she is. The island she lives on in the West coast of Scotland has a webcam facing the hills and the sea, so I can see what weather she has.......like being able to see where she is.
> 
> Peak District is beautiful.
> 
> Right now we just have a cold wind straight from the North Sea. Not pleasant.


We binge watch too - have WD building up again nicely!  Last night we just ended up with Broadchurch on as we were in the middle of something else but will record the rest to watch back to back.
Watching Portrait Artist of the Year at the moment - I love to draw but struggle with people.

Love West coast of Scotland- we used to go up near Gairloch to a cottage on the edge of the sea - bliss!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Bob Evans hasn't never appealed to us.........my husband loves IHOP as it was the first place he ate when he first went to Florida in 1982. So, it's kinda a favourite of his.........
> 
> Yes, we will be doing HHN on our second night there again this year........think we can do 10 nights if we wish.......but we never do full nights, maybe 3/4 hours a night, sometimes more sometimes less.........we do fill our time though.
> 
> You should give it a bash.......it is so much fun! Although if your friend won't go,.........heck I'd go on my own!!
> 
> Looking forward to finding out about the theme again this year.........



If my friend doesn't show up that weekend, I will probably solo it Saturday night. I love the IHOP story


----------



## Monykalyn

Pulled Bolognese out of freezer as the boy wanted it, it was quick and he was _starving!_ Pants and sweatshirts that were big/long on him at Christmas are now showing signs of being too short. Good gravy can boys eat! I thought I'd be able to cut back on the amount I made with the older kid gone but he's made up for it.
High 70's last thursday, snow sunday, and back to 80 today-with severe storm and tornado watch tonight with cold front coming through...
At least with the generally warmer weather the free loading chickens have started laying again! Had enough for breakfast casserole this weekend-nothing like really good fresh eggs.

We love IHOP around here!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> So, I assume you are doing HHN your first weekend there? I haven't decided if I am going to buy a ticket for it or not. If I have my friend with me, he's not interested.. he doesn't do horror either. I think we may go play mini-golf instead





You will be there and skip hhn ?


----------



## macraven

Realfoods


WHAT
No bacon??


----------



## macraven

It's going on midnight and can't believe I wasn't here all day

The one day the gang was all here...


I miss out on all the fun

Welcome back home kivara!


----------



## schumigirl

Did I miss seeing Kivara?.........I did.........hey Kivara.........

And Monyk too..........was thinking of you Monday morning........we get the freshest eggs from the farm next to us couple of times a week.......haven't bought store eggs for so long! I have 2 out right now to poach for breakfast........



Another cold frosty day, and it's March! Yay! 

Time for breakfast.........


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Come on, let's march to the beat of a new month.  Hey, today's March 1. 





Yep, and a wet Wednesday to wear rain boots.  Gray and misty, with nasty thunderstorms to make the ride home icky, then more to come later in the evening.  Almost 70 today, but thanks to those thunderstorms once again, we'll be 45 tomorrow and maybe not even 40 by Friday.  

Lastly, even though Keisha's not been seen lately,  it's hump day, so:





 - hey Keisha, it's Wednesday - camel picture.

Time for tea, hope all homies are doing well, and enjoying this start of the month in which we advance in time, and celebrate spring.


----------



## wagman67

You guys seem like a fun group.


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> You guys seem like a fun group.



Well, we think we are.......... Stick around wagman.........



Another beautiful, sunny but cold day.........

Out with my friend tonight.........always cook my two guys Southern Fried Chicken on a Wednesday........and I go out.........my DH gets to catch up on his sci-fi shows I get bored with.......and I get to chat with my friend and have some food.

Passport renewal forms filled in, need to get pictures done again.......will do that Thursday when DH gets home......one thing more ticked off the list. Not that I have a long list of things to do. 

Time for coffee........


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> You will be there and skip hhn ?



As I have mentioned before, I *HATE* being scared.. really.. seriously.hate.it.... I either clutch my chest and scream or punch. The only reason I would go would to be able to see the park at night. I *LOVE* amusement parks after dark. According to the current schedule, both parks close at 7pm the whole week I am there.


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Well, we think we are.......... Stick around wagman..........



Thanks



Chuckers said:


> As I have mentioned before, I *HATE* being scared.. really.. seriously.hate.it.... I either clutch my chest and scream or punch. The only reason I would go would to be able to see the park at night. I *LOVE* amusement parks after dark. According to the current schedule, both parks close at 7pm the whole week I am there.



I think I would really like HHN, but it is a difficult time of the year to travel...both sons play high school football (well, the oldest just finished is senior season and the youngest has 3 seasons, yet) and they are fortunate to play for a school that makes the playoffs and usually play late into November. So, maybe HHN in 2020.


----------



## Chuckers

On the plus side (for me, anyway) the new cast for Dancing with the Stars was announced!


----------



## Kivara

Morning Mac and Schumi and everyone else!

Monyk, I feel your pain! Had to take my oldest jeans shopping this weekend...he's in a 27x34...cause that's a size most places stock 

Middle child and DS are home sick (and true-to-form; whining)...it's a good thing I love them, or I'd be tempted to smother them in their sleep 

I think we caught that hoolie that's been blowing about...bad winds, rain, and thunder that rattles the windows. I love it...gives me an excuse to stay in my PJs and read 

Have a lovely camel day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> As I have mentioned before, I *HATE* being scared.. really.. seriously.hate.it.... I either clutch my chest and scream or punch. The only reason I would go would to be able to see the park at night. I *LOVE* amusement parks after dark. According to the current schedule, both parks close at 7pm the whole week I am there.



Not sure how much was said in jest, but if you punch out and hit a Scare Actor you will be removed. 

We have seen it happen. 

But, the more you scream and react, the more they will have fun with you.........they have an amazing sense of who to target.........I have that big red arrow on my head........lol........but I adore being scared, and my husband adores watching me react.........

And yes, parks after dark are amazing! But during HHN it takes on a whole new persona.........amazing! 

Hope you get to do it.........


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara hope the kids feel better soon........enjoy your day in! Love days like that.......

I need to run out to village store.......I have no coffee!!!

I can almost see Mac recoil in horror at that thought..........lol........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Not sure how much was said in jest, but if you punch out and hit a Scare Actor you will be removed.
> 
> We have seen it happen.
> 
> But, the more you scream and react, the more they will have fun with you.........they have an amazing sense of who to target.........I have that big red arrow on my head........lol........but I adore being scared, and my husband adores watching me react.........
> 
> And yes, parks after dark are amazing! But during HHN it takes on a whole new persona.........amazing!
> 
> Hope you get to do it.........



I totally believe the being thrown out.. I would NEVER EVER intentionally hit someone like that. A couple of times, when I was scared badly, I jerked my arm and hit the 'scarer' (they were people I knew at the time). 

I am a total target because I walk around with fear in my eyes and they zero in on me. 

I was at UO a long time ago for HHN and the atmosphere was really cool and creepy. I asked in another thread, but don't think I got an answer... back then there were pathways around the scare zones.. do they still do that?


----------



## schumigirl

I understand Chuckers.......instinct can be fast! Didn't think for a minute you would do it intentionally........I scratched a female SA's arm totally by accident last year......I took my hand back with nails facing her and didn't know she was there waiting for me to turn around.......I was so apologetic, she let me know it was alright without breaking character.........she then shouted to another SA on top of the tower I was too nice to join them.......lol......

Scarezones don't have paths you can go around them........have a look at the map from last year's HHN. You can see where they are......for example.......one is between Shrek and Minions........unless you go on rrr you can't avoid it........other way beyond the Boulangerie the whole scare zone is similarly between one side of the road to the other.......no escape. SA are everywhere.......


Got my coffee.........can't believe we ran out........who runs out of coffee........would never happen with wine!!! Priorities and all that........

Waiting for DS to get home from work, will feed them and then head out for a few hours........I'm driving so it's coffee for me.........


----------



## Robo56

Wagman67


----------



## macraven

Morning


----------



## pcstang

I see a certain mod locking a thread soon...


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I see a certain mod locking a thread soon...


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone . Finally decided on HHN dates glad to have that figured.



Kivara said:


> Middle child and DS are home sick (and true-to-form; whining)...it's a good thing I love them, or I'd be tempted to smother them in their sleep



Hope everyone feels better soon 

Afternoon Mac


----------



## quandrea

Teaching today. Not feeling so great. Rumbly tummy. Plan to bake cookies for the first communion class my twins and I have to go to Saturday. Dd has a peanut allergy and I take the cookies so she has something to eat at the breakfast they serve. It's been muffins the past few months. Warm here today. Sixteen degrees.

I'm trying to decide which days between oct 15 and 26 to go to Universal. Any ideas for a birthday at Universal. Celebrating 45.


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> You guys seem like a fun group.




_To our newest victim/homie

Wagman

You will ❤ it here!!_


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> always cook my two guys Southern Fried Chicken on a Wednesday...



Fried chicken sounds good


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon everyone . Finally decided on HHN dates glad to have that figured.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone feels better soon
> 
> Afternoon Mac [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> quandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaching today. Not feeling so great. Rumbly tummy. Plan to bake cookies for the first communion class my twins and I have to go to Saturday. Dd has a peanut allergy and I take the cookies so she has something to eat at the breakfast they serve. It's been muffins the past few months. Warm here today. Sixteen degrees.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which days between oct 15 and 26 to go to Universal. Any ideas for a birthday at Universal. Celebrating 45.
> 
> 
> 
> 16 degrees?!?!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Did I miss seeing Kivara?.........I did.........hey Kivara.........
> 
> And Monyk too..........was thinking of you Monday morning........we get the freshest eggs from the farm next to us couple of times a week.......haven't bought store eggs for so long! I have 2 out right now to poach for breakfast........
> 
> 
> 
> Another cold frosty day, and it's March! Yay!
> 
> Time for breakfast.........


Are they keeping the hens in at the moment Schumi?  My local farm shop are struggling to keep them inside - less eggs too - and now legally have to label the boxes that they are confined.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Morning


Morning Mac - evening here just had supper!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Are they keeping the hens in at the moment Schumi?  My local farm shop are struggling to keep them inside - less eggs too - and now legally have to label the boxes that they are confined.



Have no idea..........haven't spoken to them for a while.......they leave the eggs at the end of our drive if our gates aren't open, or by our door. 

We drop the money for them in an honesty box.


----------



## Realfoodfans

wagman67 said:


> You guys seem like a fun group.


Very friendly here - even to those of us who disappear for days/weeks at a time


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Fried chicken sounds good



I am just heading out the door.......and the smell is making me so hungry! Didn't even pinch a piece......lol......

Now I'm hungry...........


----------



## quandrea

16 degrees Celsius. It's actually quite warm for March.


----------



## wagman67

Robo56 said:


> Wagman67



I'm feeling it...thanks.


----------



## wagman67

Robo56 said:


> Fried chicken sounds good



"Southern" Fried Chicken, specifically!!!  Being a southern boy, that is the best food "ever".


----------



## macraven

Georgia gal here


We must be neighbors....


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Georgia gal here
> 
> 
> We must be neighbors....




I lived in the Atlanta area for 4 years.. I miss it.


----------



## macraven

_well....if you miss it then its time for youse to come back home.._


----------



## keishashadow

Reporting for fun homies!

My kiddo finally got a diagnosis and is on his way back, thank you for big miracles!

Re DWTS wonder if Chris Katan will whip out his Night @ the Roxbury moves...oh, pretty please! 




schumigirl said:


> I have Broadchurch on Tivo.........didn't watch the first 2 series as I didn't like the subject matters........not that this one is any better really, but will give it a bash. Plan to avoid spoilers and watch them altogether though.......I prefer to binge watch than wait 3 weeks........lol.......
> 
> My mum has snow where she is. The island she lives on in the West coast of Scotland has a webcam facing the hills and the sea, so I can see what weather she has.......like being able to see where she is.
> 
> Peak District is beautiful.
> 
> Right now we just have a cold wind straight from the North Sea. Not pleasant.



Wait...

as in David tennant broadchurch?  Squeeeeeeeeee

Don't mess with my mind now lol !  



Lynne G said:


> Come on, let's march to the beat of a new month.  Hey, today's March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and a wet Wednesday to wear rain boots.  Gray and misty, with nasty thunderstorms to make the ride home icky, then more to come later in the evening.  Almost 70 today, but thanks to those thunderstorms once again, we'll be 45 tomorrow and maybe not even 40 by Friday.
> 
> Lastly, even though Keisha's not been seen lately,  it's hump day, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - hey Keisha, it's Wednesday - camel picture.
> 
> Time for tea, hope all homies are doing well, and enjoying this start of the month in which we advance in time, and celebrate spring.



My humps my humps, made be think of the Micheal Jackson black & white song


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Just booked hotel for the trip to the dark side and it's not the RPR but at least it's in Orlando and now working on our tickets to the dark side and rental car and then we will be all set *


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Just booked hotel for the trip to the dark side and it's not the RPR but at least it's in Orlando and now working on our tickets to the dark side and rental car and then we will be all set *



_St L
does not matter you won't be at rpr, but you will be near by and in the parks.

try the uo site and undercover tourist for tickets.
some have a few deals going on.

i'm tickled pink you and the fam are making the trip this year!!

btw, how is the ol ticker going now?
you good and all?_


----------



## macraven

_now that i am in the blue room and moving better, i hope my internet does not go out.
we are due a horrible storm within minutes.

i can hear the thunder and starting to see flashes of lightening.


was sick as a dog last night and this afternoon.

i spent hours worshipping the porcelian throne.

i hope not to see another day of this.


hugs to all the homies here that have been posting the last two days.


i just love when all my kids come back home and drop in here!!


_


----------



## Robo56

Mac I'am so sorry to hear your sick . Hope you feel better soon.

Spoke with son in Southern Indiana earlier and they had some pretty bad storms last night and this morning. Wonder if this is the system they had moving your way.

 There were some Tornados that touched down North of him. Stay safe and hunker down. Glad to hear you made it up to your blue room. If you hear those sirens get downstairs.


----------



## quandrea

Sorry to hear you were sick Mac. Feel better

Just realised that a month ago today I was kicking back at the HRH. Man, did we have a good time there. I could ride the Hogwarts Express all day!  Heading back in October. Seems like a long time away. ...


----------



## Kivara

Feel better soon Mac!!! This bug going around is terrible, hope your next few days are a lot less "bathroomy"


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Reporting for fun homies!
> 
> My kiddo finally got a diagnosis and is on his way back, thank you for big miracles!
> 
> Re DWTS wonder if Chris Katan will whip out his Night @ the Roxbury moves...oh, pretty please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...
> 
> as in David tennant broadchurch?  Squeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Don't mess with my mind now lol !
> 
> 
> 
> My humps my humps, made be think of the Micheal Jackson black & white song



Yep, David Tennant Broadchurch.......lol.......new 3 parter started Monday night......will watch it all together.......not sure about it though.......didn't watch the first 2 series........



ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Just booked hotel for the trip to the dark side and it's not the RPR but at least it's in Orlando and now working on our tickets to the dark side and rental car and then we will be all set *



Fabulous news StL..........happy planning! 



macraven said:


> _now that i am in the blue room and moving better, i hope my internet does not go out.
> we are due a horrible storm within minutes.
> 
> i can hear the thunder and starting to see flashes of lightening.
> 
> 
> was sick as a dog last night and this afternoon.
> 
> i spent hours worshipping the porcelian throne.
> 
> i hope not to see another day of this.
> 
> 
> hugs to all the homies here that have been posting the last two days.
> 
> 
> i just love when all my kids come back home and drop in here!!
> 
> _



Hope you got both my emails before your power goes out! Although hope you don't lose power.........I lost my internet for a while the other day.........I had to go do something.........lol......

Robo......did you sort out your dates for HHN this year? I forgot to ask you..........



Had nice night out with a friend........nice snack and coffee........

Got a friend coming round tomorrow morning for some help with booking their second visit to Orlando.........they've decided not to do any Disney this time.......so it's Universal all the way for them now........I told them that would happen! I'm always happy to help with Universal..........

Nearly bedtime for us.........


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the well wishes homies.

still have power, knock on wood..._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _St L
> does not matter you won't be at rpr, but you will be near by and in the parks.
> 
> try the uo site and undercover tourist for tickets.
> some have a few deals going on.
> 
> i'm tickled pink you and the fam are making the trip this year!!
> 
> btw, how is the ol ticker going now?
> you good and all?_


*Yeah I have been using undercovertourist for tickets for the past few years now and just recently had a nuclear stress test and mri done on the ol ticker a few months ago and my heart doctor said everything looks good and thanks for asking mac *


----------



## buckeev

wagman67 said:


> You guys seem like a fun group.



Waggie...You're gonna hafta get out more. Speaking for myself though, I'm WAY *"FUNNER"* on the Interwebbie! 



Robo56 said:


> Fried chicken sounds good


*CHIKIN'?* Sold. Do y'all deliver?


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Georgia gal here
> 
> 
> We must be neighbors....



Tennessee, born and raised.


----------



## macraven

_transplant from the north......

but mother was a mississippian for a time and never learned how to cook good.


i like tennessee, so easy to spell....

knoxville area is okay but nashville and chatt are decent places to go to.

lots of small towns all around the larger cities.
and great food !!!!_


----------



## wagman67

buckeev said:


> Waggie...You're gonna hafta get out more. Speaking for myself though, I'm WAY *"FUNNER"* on the Interwebbie!



Nice



schumigirl said:


> Yep, David Tennant Broadchurch.......lol.......new 3 parter started Monday night......



Broadchurch...love that show.

Speaking of Tennant....any Who fans on this thread? Anyone looking forward to Capaldi and Moffat's last season....any suggestions on the next Doc?


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> _i like tennessee, so easy to spell...._



1 a see, 2 a see, 3 a see, 4 a see, 5 a see, 6 a see, 7 a see, 8 a see, 9 a see, Tennessee...it's not just spelling, it's counting as well!




macraven said:


> _knoxville area is okay but nashville and chatt are decent places to go to._



Nashville native.




macraven said:


> _lots of small towns all around the larger cities.
> and great food !!!!_



Live in one of those now, and the food is awesome.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome to our newest homie wagman...another GA girl here.

I'm not much fun today...woke up with a pounding headache, hacking my lungs up with my eyelids glued together...what a mess.  I'm so ready for this flu to be gone.

That is all the sunshine I will spread for now...time to hit the Theraflu.


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> Welcome to our newest homie wagman...another GA girl here.
> 
> I'm not much fun today...woke up with a pounding headache, hacking my lungs up with my eyelids glued together...what a mess.  I'm so ready for this flu to be gone.
> 
> That is all the sunshine I will spread for now...time to hit the Theraflu.



Thanks and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## macraven

_ Tink


but don't stand next to me as i don't want to catch your flu.....


hope you feel better real soon!_


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> I'm not much fun today...woke up with a pounding headache, hacking my lungs up with my eyelids glued together...what a mess. I'm so ready for this flu to be gone.



Tink sounds like you have some of the same stuff I started out with. I had to get antibiotics. Steroids, cough syrup and eye drops. This stuff is mean for sure. Hope you start feeling better soon .




schumigirl said:


> Robo......did you sort out your dates for HHN this year? I forgot to ask you..........



Yes, I finally came up with dates for HHN. I really liked the time we went last year, but decided to move date forward a little this year. Sister had shared last year she perferred October. So this way if she and niece can go this will work for them. Of course made sure that dates would allow the most HHN time


----------



## Robo56

Mac did your storm pass?


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> 1 a see, 2 a see, 3 a see, 4 a see, 5 a see, 6 a see, 7 a see, 8 a see, 9 a see, Tennessee...it's not just spelling, it's counting as well!
> My inlaws live in Nashville, Mt Juliet actually. We've had "some" fun downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> Nashville native.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live in one of those now, and the food is awesome.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Got a friend coming round tomorrow morning for some help with booking their second visit to Orlando.........they've decided not to do any Disney this time.......so it's Universal all the way for them now........I told them that would happen! I'm always happy to help with Universal..........



It's so nice of you to help your friends with their vacation at Universal.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> i spent hours worshipping the porcelian throne.


ugh! Hope you are feeling better now! Those stomach bugs are the absolute worst!



Robo56 said:


> Spoke with son in Southern Indiana earlier and they had some pretty bad storms last night and this morning. Wonder if this is the system they had moving your way.


Must have been the same system that rolled through MO earlier-I jumped out of bed from a sound sleep convinced someone was pitching rocks at the window-DH was still up working on computer when I came tearing out of bedroom-stopped me from storming out of door in time to confront the "rock throwers" -allowed me to wake up enough to realize it was storming and nice pebble size hail chunking down! 



wagman67 said:


> Speaking of Tennant....any Who fans on this thread? Anyone looking forward to Capaldi and Moffat's last season....any suggestions on the next Doc?


My daughter and DH-although I did watch a lot of Tennants seasons as "the Doctor". However, Jessica Jones has ruined me for DT-he played such a jerk in that first season that is how I now think of him! My daughter has a TARDIS dress she wore to a comic con a few years ago...


----------



## Lynne G

Mummy dust alert!  Being pumped into sick bay, to Tink and Mac.  Hope you both are feeling good and back to normal soon.  Get well.

Well, we got lucky, the nasty storm line went just enough south of us, that except for some whipping wind and a short shower, no hail, no lightning or heavy rain.  We are getting cold air. High tomorrow is 40.  Wind chill will make it feel even colder.

Yay, StL gets a trip!  Wahoo, hope you have a great time.

No Southern gal for me.  Always have lived in the state I was born in.  With the winters we have had, and the older I am getting, the more I may be a Southern gal.  That won't be for probably at least 10 years.

Just relaxing, and made some tea.  House now feels cold.

Take care all homies.


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Broadchurch...love that show.
> 
> Speaking of Tennant....any Who fans on this thread? Anyone looking forward to Capaldi and Moffat's last season....any suggestions on the next Doc?



David tennant regenerating twice would be quite the plot twist

at the risk of triggering a huge whovian outcry, how about a woman Doctor for a change?  

Would love to see Helen Mirrenor Helena Bottom Carter, heck I'd settle for "Donna"


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Would love to see Helen Mirren


  I would start watching the show on regular basis if that happened! Although the rumor is Tilda Swinton...


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> I would start watching the show on regular basis if that happened! Although the rumor is Tilda Swinton...



  She scares me, for real

Tink speaking of scary, that's a real visual you describe...pictures not necessary lol, get well soon


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> My inlaws live in Nashville, Mt Juliet actually. We've had "some" fun downtown.



My folks just sold their house in Mt. Juliet...were there for 25+ years...my father's wife started doing travel nursing, so they are off to different parts of the country. I think they are currently in Louisville.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> David tennant regenerating twice would be quite the plot twist
> 
> at the risk of triggering a huge whovian outcry, how about a woman Doctor for a change?
> 
> Would love to see Helen Mirrenor Helena Bottom Carter, heck I'd settle for "Donna"



No, not Donna...NNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
If they did do the woman thing, it would really have to be someone special. If they did, I just hope it is not to be all PC...that's just wrong. If you have a good story line around out, it could be really good.

My Vote? Drum roll, please.................HP's own Tom Felton, if they would let him play it with a bit of extra cynicism....they would have to find a companion that really had to work at keeping him in check...maybe the new one, Bill, can do that.



Monykalyn said:


> I would start watching the show on regular basis if that happened! Although the rumor is Tilda Swinton...



Wouldn't that just be going half way...not trying to be rude, but she kinda plays as many men as she does women...unless they keep the character male, just played by a female...naw, a little odd concept.

Maybe someone like Felicity Jones.


----------



## macraven

Now I have to google that show..


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> It's so nice of you to help your friends with their vacation at Universal.



It's a joy to do......and so easy to help them........I can help people spend their money too........lol......my husband says it's a true gift I have regarding spending money........

Vicki.........bless you.......hope you feel a lot better soon. That sounds so nasty! Sending hugs to you............



keishashadow said:


> David tennant regenerating twice would be quite the plot twist
> 
> at the risk of triggering a huge whovian outcry, how about a woman Doctor for a change?
> 
> Would love to see Helen Mirrenor Helena Bottom Carter, heck I'd settle for "Donna"




Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Dr Who is a man........... We grew up with Dr Who as a childhood show..........the pc mob over here have been on about it for years it should be a female and probably should be a black female too...........no. Leave him alone!!!

I have no problems with them creating a spin off and have the female of whatever colour they want doing their thing.......but, when it's all to appease the pc brigade. No. Can I get off my soap box now........

Now Helena Bonham Carter would be a fabulous spin off!!!

Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee were my childhood Doctors.......with Sarah Jane as their sidekick.......my husband still adores her.......

Janet, don't know if you've ever seen the wonderful Helen Mirren in Prime Suspect.....tv show that's run for years.......well, new series starts tonight where they are doing a kind of prequel show set in 1973, showing how she started off........will give it a chance I think.........she's not in it, but looks ok.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  It's Thursday, and time to quench your thirst.  So, throw back a drink and have fond memories.  

That wind!  At around 3am this morning, DH and I woke up to what sounded like a jet plane taking off outside our window.  The wind was whipping around the house so loud.  Schumi  sending a hoolie our way.  LOL  By the time we got up around 4:30am, our neighbor's trash can was banging around.  He remedied that about 1/2 hour later.  Lots of branches in our front lawn, and reports of down trees.  Somehow, near me, a road sign was bent so far over, it blocked part of the road.   I don't think the wind did that, but it's also slowing traffic.

Lots of humongous dark gray clouds racing to the East.  The sun peaks out, but at least the horizon is bright.  By afternoon, we should be sunny.  Then the snow comes.  Oh joy.  I may sleep in tomorrow.  Can't though, the mom alarm clock is always set.  Kids both leave the house early.  Not as early as I do, but early.  Then car goes in for a check up.  Can't believe I've had the car for 6 months now.  I am finally get used to it.  

Oooh, the windows are whistling, that means the tea needs to be brewing.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> My folks just sold their house in Mt. Juliet...were there for 25+ years...my father's wife started doing travel nursing, so they are off to different parts of the country. I think they are currently in Louisville.


Very cool! My aunt was a traveling nurse for a few years. She loved it!


----------



## wagman67

Well, another day at the office...hey, you guys don't narc on me for posting at the office...sounds like so many have been having the same weather...a couple of tornadoes, or straight line winds, tore things up yesterday...a few places lost roofs, including our local mall (partial)....good news is there were no reported serious injuries. We apparently are the new tornado alley, as we now get more tornadoes than anyone else...yay, we're number 1 !?!?

If you don't like the weather in Tennessee...turn around...it's different in that direction.

We enjoy four season here...sometimes in a single day.


----------



## Monykalyn

wagman67 said:


> My Vote? Drum roll, please.................HP's own Tom Felton, if they would let him play it with a bit of extra cynicism....they would have to find a companion that really had to work at keeping him in check...maybe the new one, Bill, can do that.
> Wouldn't that just be going half way...not trying to be rude, but she kinda plays as many men as she does women...unless they keep the character male, just played by a female...naw, a little odd concept.
> 
> Maybe someone like Felicity Jones.


Would love Tom Felton! Not sure about FJ...and no fan at all of Tilda Swinton!


----------



## Kivara

Tink, feel better soon!

Middle child's fever finally broke yesterday afternoon, but he still has the headache, cough, etc.

wagman, I am a big time Whovian. We don't get BBCA, except in free trials to try to get us to upgrade our cable package, so I am a season behind right now  I am hoping the Doctor gets to be a ginger this time though! I think it would be fun to see Oliver or James Phelps in the role...I'm not anti-female Doctor...Missy was an interesting character. I would hope, if they do make the Doctor a female, it's because they want a twist or have some great story lines thought up...not just to appease PCers....That's my geek-rant for the day

Love and healthiness to all you lovely web-friends!.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynn you have it right, whistling winds just cry for a hot tea!  Big storms our way all night, so many stately trees down on the roads.  Glad I didn't have to drive anywhere this am. Term it win when you wake up & still have electricity!  So many here don't.  

Carole will have to look for that series.  Dame Mirrin can do no wrong in my book.  Don't worry, I'll talk you thru a woman Doctor JK can't wait, it's been forever for that fix.

Mac will file it under just your luck...saw that Chicago has the lowest snow fall this year in over 130 years...just a couple of inches since January.  Same here, weird the last few years we've ever NOT had inches thick ground cover of snow all winter.  

Antarctica was 63 degrees yesterday, penguins likely are wearing bikinis, hmmm sure sounds like it's warming globally to me


----------



## Lynne G

Man, I know it's summer or fall down there right now, but Antarctica is 20 degrees warmer than us. 






Take care Keisha.  I hope you don't have a loss of electricity.  We even had some fires start from down wires.  Delayed some of the trains.  At least the wind is to lessen as the day goes on.  And ugh, below freezing these next two nights.  High on Saturday is 38.  And you know that won't be the temperature until later in the afternoon, then when the sun sets, it gets back to below freezing.  Ah, not done winter yet.  And yeah, I don't think we've had as much snow as we can either.  The snow tomorrow won't stay too long, as the ground is getting warmer with the nice days we had recently.  

Goodie, the sun is out.  I should go for a walk at lunch.  Should have brought a hat, as hat hair may look better than my bad wind hair will look like.


----------



## wagman67

Kivara said:


> wagman, I am a big time Whovian. We don't get BBCA, except in free trials to try to get us to upgrade our cable package, so I am a season behind right now  I am hoping the Doctor gets to be a ginger this time though! I think it would be fun to see Oliver or James Phelps in the role...I'm not anti-female Doctor...Missy was an interesting character. I would hope, if they do make the Doctor a female, it's because they want a twist or have some great story lines thought up...not just to appease PCers....That's my geek-rant for the day



Hey, you may be on to something there, but instead of Oliver or James Phelps, make it Oliver and James Phelps...regeneration goes wrong and Capaldi has a split regeneration....resulting in two Doctors!! Good and Evil twin Doctors! Genius and Idiot twin Doctors! Right Brained and Left Brained twin Doctors! Fighter and Lover twin Doctors! 

Wow...that could really work.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday... we're having some major wind today.. my car was almost blown across the interstate.. not fun. 

But at least it's one day closer to payday and the weekend!


----------



## macraven

Power back on and playing ketchup now


Still feeling lousy but finally able to drink coffee 
First cup in 48 hours 

Waggy, every homie posts here while at work

You are among friends here

Hope all have a great day and recover from the storm damage

Lynne, was it a Highlander you bought?


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Power back on and playing ketchup now
> 
> 
> Still feeling lousy but finally able to drink coffee
> First cup in 48 hours
> 
> Waggy, every homie posts here while at work
> 
> You are among friends here
> 
> Hope all have a great day and recover from the storm damage
> 
> Lynne, was it a Highlander you bought?




Lousy feels - bad... coffee - good... electricity - very good! 

Feel better fast!


----------



## Kivara

wagman67 said:


> Hey, you may be on to something there, but instead of Oliver or James Phelps, make it Oliver and James Phelps...regeneration goes wrong and Capaldi has a split regeneration....resulting in two Doctors!! Good and Evil twin Doctors! Genius and Idiot twin Doctors! Right Brained and Left Brained twin Doctors! Fighter and Lover twin Doctors!
> 
> Wow...that could really work.



Best. Idea. EVER. Imagine being a companion, but the Doctor you are with never speaks of the "other one" (as he refers to him in his mind.) Hilarity ensues! Kind of like the Matt Smith / flesh Doctor, but a much grander scale! Ah, to dream!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne, was it a Highlander you bought?



No, gave the Highlander to older one, and bought a RAV4.  Love it, and it's only 6 inches shorter than the old Highlander.

Hope you are getting better soon, sending get well wishes.  And glad to hear the power came back on.  Take care.


----------



## macraven

_i'm not getting any of the auto notices on subscribed threads.
anyone else have this issue?_


----------



## pcstang

Guess I'm the only one that doesn't watch dr who
Hope everyone gets better soon. Being sick sucks!


----------



## Realfoodfans

pcstang said:


> Guess I'm the only one that doesn't watch dr who
> Hope everyone gets better soon. Being sick sucks!


Never liked Dr Who since being frightened to death by the daleks as a youngster!


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> _i'm not getting any of the auto notices on subscribed threads.
> anyone else have this issue?_



That's funny...I was getting too many and changed my settings earlier today.


----------



## wagman67

Kivara said:


> Best. Idea. EVER. Imagine being a companion, but the Doctor you are with never speaks of the "other one" (as he refers to him in his mind.) Hilarity ensues! Kind of like the Matt Smith / flesh Doctor, but a much grander scale! Ah, to dream!



Ooh! How about two companions...and maybe they keep getting their Doctor confused with the other one. Dang, this stuff practically writes itself....Doctor Who Writer has got to be the easiest job in the world...Who knew (see...keeps writing itself, I am just watching the keys click along without me)?


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Guess I'm the only one that doesn't watch dr who



I watched it when Tom Baker was the doctor. That was I think back in the mid to late seventies then stopped watching it. I believe he was the 4 th Dr. Who at that time.


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> Never liked Dr Who since being frightened to death by the daleks as a youngster!


my first episode the DD and DH had me watch was a weeping angels one!


----------



## macraven

_Stopped by to turn the lights out for youse 

Sweet dreams all.._


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all............well, you'll all be sleeping as I write this I hope.........


Had lovely surprise night out with DH last night. Went to a seafood restaurant about 40 minutes from us.......it was lovely! Had some lovely food and just a nice night out........will definitely go back to that place again. 

So, feel quite tired this morning as it was a late one. Although DH was up and out early this morning without a complaint. I'm such a wimp. 

Helped my friend yesterday get her trip sorted. Decided on Gaylord Palms for bulk of their trip and HRH for a couple of nights........big rock fans. But, she brought another friend with her who I'd never met before........oh my goodness.......this woman's whole life is lived out on Facebook and all social media! I was so shocked........she puts everything there........where they work......detailed.......where they live and have just moved to........her personal stuff.......and she's proud to have 95 million friends!!! Really.......if this woman does anything, she has to post it on FB. She apparently is known as The Narcissist. Not my cup of tea at all. I didn't know folks were really like that......I don't have FB nor do most of my friends........and the ones that do have it, use it to keep in touch not broadcast their whole life.......my friend was a bit embarrassed by all the questions she was asking me. But, did manage to help my friend and was glad of that. 

Anyway, it's Friday...........yay!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Friday it is!  

Nice cold start.  And busy.  Traffic update said isn't this fun, another broken down car blocking a lane on our local expressway.  Rush hour indeed.  

Hope you are enjoying the start of being able to see the weekend.

Gotta go, free coffee to take advantage of.  No tea.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning @Lynne G and @schumigirl !  TGIF although its work  for me after 2days off.Swim banquet for the middle last night. Coach remarked on her "phenomenal" times improvement in 100 free-  her first year swimming and she did really improve-already looking at swim clubs for summer.  Apparently high school sports are year round even if the HS season isn't! Her science team also made it to state for science Olympiad. 
Need coffee. Guess it's time to get up


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday everyone . Coffee in hand . No sun yet this morning. It's pretty windy. Supposed to be a bit cooler mid 70's today. Will take that. Weather folks keep saying rain. Not happened yet this week. We actually need rain. 

Monykalyn congratulations to your daughter on her swimming and science achievements. 

Lynne free coffee is good. I Had to get the tea kettle out for  some orange pekoe tea, lemon and honey in the afternoon and it's really good.



schumigirl said:


> this woman's whole life is lived out on Facebook and all social media! I was so shocked........she puts everything there........where they work......detailed.......where they live and have just moved to........her personal stuff.......and she's proud to have 95 million friends!!! Really.......if this woman does anything, she has to post it on FB. She apparently is known as The Narcissist. Not my cup of tea at all. I didn't know folks were really like that.



I had to chuckle a little Schumi when I read this.  I don't do Facebook but sisters do. They keep me up to date on things. My stepmother is on facebook all the time. She post multiple recipes everyday. Little sis told me this. My stepmother does not cook at all. She has been the recipient of many nice meals at my home and my sisters homes, but would not offer you a glass of water if you visit hers. She also posted on Thanksgiving that she was thankful for all her grandchildren and listed her daughters children and none of our children. So yes, I think a persons personality is very telling. When they decide to blabber their life story for all to see.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> Guess I'm the only one that doesn't watch dr who
> Hope everyone gets better soon. Being sick sucks!



No, you're not.. I don't watch any of the 'trendy' shows really... Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Downton Abby, Game of Thrones.. 

I am very much into reality competition shows: Survivor, Big Brother, Top Chef, Face-Off, etc....


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> oh my goodness.......this woman's whole life is lived out on Facebook and all social media! I was so shocked........she puts everything there........where they work......detailed.......where they live and have just moved to........her personal stuff.......and she's proud to have 95 million friends!!! Really.......if this woman does anything, she has to post it on FB. She apparently is known as The Narcissist.



Well, you can have a good laugh when The Narcissist has her house robbed and wonders how any even knew she wasn't home... I have FB and post a bit, but not all the intimate details of my life.. Many of my posts are just to make people laugh.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Mony, congrats to your daughter!


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> _i'm not getting any of the auto notices on subscribed threads.
> anyone else have this issue?_


Me too. 

Glad you're feeling better. Wish I could say the same.  Peri menopause is not for wimps. Sorry if tmi. 

Freezing here today. It was thirty degrees warmer here on Wednesday than it is here today. I thought spring was coming. I put my boots away and jinxed it. 

Dreaming of Florida.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Mac............



Robo56 said:


> Happy Friday everyone . Coffee in hand . No sun yet this morning. It's pretty windy. Supposed to be a bit cooler mid 70's today. Will take that. Weather folks keep saying rain. Not happened yet this week. We actually need rain.
> 
> I had to chuckle a little Schumi when I read this.  I don't do Facebook but sisters do. They keep me up to date on things. My stepmother is on facebook all the time. She post multiple recipes everyday. Little sis told me this. My stepmother does not cook at all. She has been the recipient of many nice meals at my home and my sisters homes, but would not offer you a glass of water if you visit hers. She also posted on Thanksgiving that she was thankful for all her grandchildren and listed her daughters children and none of our children. So yes, I think a persons personality is very telling. When they decide to blabber their life story for all to see.



We have to have a miserable weekend apparently..........will wait and see now.......it's very grey today and cold. 

Oh my, your SM sounds like a classic FB person............private life is private and should stay that way. Yes, I have certain relatives who are very involved in Facebook........lol......it's funny actually but kinda sad that these folks feel the need to have a "fan base" and have the world know how good their life is........I always doubt some folks like that.........



Chuckers said:


> No, you're not.. I don't watch any of the 'trendy' shows really... Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Downton Abby, Game of Thrones..
> 
> I am very much into reality competition shows: Survivor, Big Brother, Top Chef, Face-Off, etc....



I watch very little tv funnily enough.......don't think I've ever watched any of those type of shows, maybe BB, but when it was first on and people were kind of genuine and not just seeking celebrity status........we did get into GoT after our son told us how good it was.........always said no, it's not for me.......but I loved it! 



Chuckers said:


> Well, you can have a good laugh when The Narcissist has her house robbed and wonders how any even knew she wasn't home... I have FB and post a bit, but not all the intimate details of my life.. Many of my posts are just to make people laugh.



I can see how FB has a good side, and sounds like you do it right........yes the narcissist has been warned by many folks about parading her wealth.........but......she can't seem to help herself. Thing is there are many like her that need the world to know every single thing about their life. 



Ladies, I have an aunt who is going to be 100 this month. She's really my mums cousin, but grew up calling her aunt. So, I have no idea what to get her as a gift. It's hard enough to buy for my mother as she really does have everything and always says she doesn the want anything.........but, with my aunt, I have no clue. 

Just flowers?? She still lives in her own home and has everything she's needs too..........we are all so looking forward to her getting her telegram from The Queen. 

Off out grocery shopping soon........the Joy of Friday........


----------



## macraven

I would give the aunt 100 things
Go cheap and give her 99 pictures of flowers and top it off with one long stem rose


Get some roll tape flower stickers and put it on a poster board
Tape the one rose at the top or bottom

 100
That is just wow!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I would give the aunt 100 things
> Go cheap and give her 99 pictures of flowers and top it off with one long stem rose
> 
> 
> Get some roll tape flower stickers and put it on a poster board
> Tape the one rose at the top or bottom
> 
> 100
> That is just wow!!!!!



Lol.........yep, pretty amazing woman. Still makes church twice a week.

100 things is a good idea.......hmmmm. 

I've ordered a copy of an old newspaper from day and year she was born.......but that's not very present like.......I think I'm overthinking this as usual.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Ladies, I have an aunt who is going to be 100 this month. She's really my mums cousin, but grew up calling her aunt. So, I have no idea what to get her as a gift. It's hard enough to buy for my mother as she really does have everything and always says she doesn the want anything.........but, with my aunt, I have no clue.
> 
> Just flowers?? She still lives in her own home and has everything she's needs too..........we are all so looking forward to her getting her telegram from The Queen.
> 
> Off out grocery shopping soon........the Joy of Friday........




You can't go wrong with a fireman stripper.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> You can't go wrong with a fireman stripper.



Lol.........

Maybe keep that for me! I'm 50 in September............


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........
> 
> Maybe keep that for me! I'm 50 in September............



50? That's a pool boy stripper.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I would say flowers or is there something you bake or make that she really likes?  I like the idea of a newspaper from when she was born.  Memory book of your times with her or of just her?

What a wonderful woman and what an amazing life to still be alive at 100.


----------



## keishashadow

Couldn't sleep, wound up taking benydrl @ 3 am, now have that hangover effect bleech.  Where's the fun in that hmmph lol?



macraven said:


> _i'm not getting any of the auto notices on subscribed threads.
> anyone else have this issue?_



Ditto



Robo56 said:


> I watched it when Tom Baker was the doctor. That was I think back in the mid to late seventies then stopped watching it. I believe he was the 4 th Dr. Who at that time.



Wasn't familiar with him until I watched a documentary of sorts, but very much enjoy the 1st Dr - William Hartnell.



Monykalyn said:


> my first episode the DD and DH had me watch was a weeping angels one!



Awesome!!! Still waiting for U to incorporate The Dr in the park besides merchandise in Terminator shop!  They have paid homage to the Weeping angels in the HHN houses over the years but don't have rights to actual calling it one 



Chuckers said:


> You can't go wrong with a fireman stripper.



IDK, Carole's trying to celebrate her aunt, not give her the vapors lol.  Then again, it might just be her cuppa lol

Good weekend all


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl difficult sometimes meeting friends of friends - my best friend moved up to Yorkshire some years ago and we spend a lot of happy time visiting them or them to us - last New Year we were up for a few days and she informed us we would be spending New Year's Day at the home of the ex husband of one of her friends who was having a gathering on his smallholding "you'll love it" we were informed "he built it all himself'.  It was truly awful - we couldn't even understand how she might have thought we'd like it.  The people were totally on another planet to us - I won't go into details but we are dreading how to avoid ever going again!


----------



## Realfoodfans

keishashadow said:


> Couldn't sleep, wound up taking benydrl @ 3 am, now have that hangover effect bleech.  Where's the fun in that hmmph lol?
> 
> Good weekend all



Struggling to sleep is so tough - I have a real problem some weeks - mostly stress related - I can only take medication Friday/Saturday nights as I can't cope with early get ups after taking it.  Hope you sleep well tonight


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> IDK, Carole's trying to celebrate her aunt, not give her the vapors lol.  Then again, it might just be her cuppa lol



Yeah.. I kinda thought of that after I posted...


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Ladies, I have an aunt who is going to be 100 this month. She's really my mums cousin, but grew up calling her aunt. So, I have no idea what to get her as a gift. It's hard enough to buy for my mother as she really does have everything and always says she doesn the want anything.........but, with my aunt, I have no clue.
> 
> Just flowers?? She still lives in her own home and has everything she's needs too..........we are all so looking forward to her getting her telegram from The Queen.



Oh my gosh how cool!!
LOVE the idea of newspaper from day she was born! I think that stuff is very neat. All my kids have a "memory keeper" sheet of all the significant things that happened on their birthday (the day, not necessarily the year) and it has the "average cost" of some things the year they were born (gas, gallon milk, house, 4 years at college)

Thanks for the nice things said about my daughter. All my kids are so dang smart in science-I don't consider myself dumb (and I am in a medical related field) but sheesh-these kids are gonna blow me away. The oldest already did with her NASA research.

So-pool boy stripper by RPR pool in September for @schumigirl birthday? hmmm-that be a fun trip!!!


----------



## macraven

_i think we need a pool boy stripper here
anyone up for try outs?_


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> No, you're not.. I don't watch any of the 'trendy' shows really... Dr. Who, Walking Dead, Downton Abby, Game of Thrones..
> 
> I am very much into reality competition shows: Survivor, Big Brother, Top Chef, Face-Off, etc....



Too funny...I watch all the ones you don't and none of the ones you do.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> _i think we need a pool boy stripper here
> anyone up for try outs?_



Think I might be in the wrong thread today...getting a little dicey (and, I guess, spicey) in here.


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Think I might be in the wrong thread today...getting a little dicey (and, I guess, spicey) in here.


_are you saying you are withdrawing your application?

tsk tsk
the girls will be so disappointed...

jk_


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> _are you saying you are withdrawing your application?
> 
> tsk tsk
> the girls will be so disappointed...
> 
> jk_



naw...it's all good


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I would say flowers or is there something you bake or make that she really likes?  I like the idea of a newspaper from when she was born.  Memory book of your times with her or of just her?
> 
> What a wonderful woman and what an amazing life to still be alive at 100.



She really has had an amazing life. One of these ladies that did everything from sports to flying planes even before it was acceptable for women to do things like that. 

She'll love the newspaper, but I don't have an awful lot of pictures of her or I would do something with them. Flowers will definitely be a feature. 



Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl difficult sometimes meeting friends of friends - my best friend moved up to Yorkshire some years ago and we spend a lot of happy time visiting them or them to us - last New Year we were up for a few days and she informed us we would be spending New Year's Day at the home of the ex husband of one of her friends who was having a gathering on his smallholding "you'll love it" we were informed "he built it all himself'.  It was truly awful - we couldn't even understand how she might have thought we'd like it.  The people were totally on another planet to us - I won't go into details but we are dreading how to avoid ever going again!



Oh goodness......sounds awful! I'm quite blunt now........if I'm uncomfortable anywhere, I leave and make it plain I won't be back............but I know it's not always that easy.......definitely just say no if the possibility opens up for such a visit comes up again. I feel your pain though.........



Monykalyn said:


> Oh my gosh how cool!!
> LOVE the idea of newspaper from day she was born! I think that stuff is very neat. All my kids have a "memory keeper" sheet of all the significant things that happened on their birthday (the day, not necessarily the year) and it has the "average cost" of some things the year they were born (gas, gallon milk, house, 4 years at college)
> 
> Thanks for the nice things said about my daughter. All my kids are so dang smart in science-I don't consider myself dumb (and I am in a medical related field) but sheesh-these kids are gonna blow me away. The oldest already did with her NASA research.
> 
> So-pool boy stripper by RPR pool in September for @schumigirl birthday? hmmm-that be a fun trip!!!



Oh the card from the Queen is the thing we're all excited about! I like that memory keeper sheet idea......we did it for our son, but never thought about doing it for anyone else..........

You definitely have kids to be proud of..........



Not sure about the pool boy......can I stick to the hunky fireman........... or a guy in a navy uniform......... 


It is chucking it down tonight.........glad to be in and cosy........just had some pizza which was lush! 

Lazy night with the mister tonight..........


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _i think we need a pool boy stripper here
> anyone up for try outs?_



Not me.. I think I am more of a pool float stripper.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Too funny...I watch all the ones you don't and none of the ones you do.



Sounds like a match made in hell. We'd definitely need a house with two tv's then.


----------



## macraven

_i thought all houses had a minimum of two tv's..........
we have 4_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i thought all houses had a minimum of two tv's..........
> we have 4_



Don't ask   

And I barely watch any of them! 


Still raining here..........


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _i thought all houses had a minimum of two tv's..........
> we have 4_



I have 3, myself.


----------



## keishashadow

Excited, just able to change our cabin on upcoming cruise to a bigger corner one, still just. an OV but same price woohoo. 

Yinz all see the new PoC extended trailer, oooooooooh cannot wait!



macraven said:


> _i think we need a pool boy stripper here
> anyone up for try outs?_



Can I be a judge? 



schumigirl said:


> Not sure about the pool boy......can I stick to the hunky fireman........... or a guy in a navy uniform.........
> 
> 
> It is chucking it down tonight.........glad to be in and cosy........just had some pizza which was lush!
> 
> Lazy night with the mister tonight..........



Well, there will already be lots of dudes there already dancing around in costume working HHN...however, some might be a bit lifeless hehe



macraven said:


> _i thought all houses had a minimum of two tv's..........
> we have 4_



I still have CRT types stored in basement than I care to admit, just waiting for a free recycle day...not holding my breath.  Even goodwill won't take them anymore.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Excited, just able to change our cabin on upcoming cruise to a bigger corner one, still just. an OV but same price woohoo.
> 
> Yinz all see the new PoC extended trailer, oooooooooh cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be a judge?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there will already be lots of dudes there already dancing around in costume working HHN...however, some might be a bit lifeless hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I still have CRT types stored in basement than I care to admit, just waiting for a free recycle day...not holding my breath.  Even goodwill won't take them anymore.



Yay.......congrats on the bigger cabin!!! Fabulous...........and didn't know there was a new potc movie coming out????? I've still only seen the first one...........

Oh there was one hot SA guy from HHN last year........I will be seeking him out again...........jk 

Lol.........old tv's are hilarious now! So huge at the back!


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Not me.. I think I am more of a pool float stripper


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Ladies, I have an aunt who is going to be 100 this month. She's really my mums cousin, but grew up calling her aunt. So, I have no idea what to get her as a gift. It's hard enough to buy for my mother as she really does have everything and always says she doesn the want anything.........but, with my aunt, I have no clue.
> 
> Just flowers?? She still lives in her own home and has everything she's needs too..........we are all so looking forward to her getting her telegram from The Queen.
> 
> Off out grocery shopping soon........the Joy of Friday........



Wow 100 years is a big celebration for sure. I was watching this cooking show the other day (Pioneer Woman) and she has a aunt that did not really want any gifts, but she cooked her aunts favorite soup and a baked lemon and Rosemary chicken and a beautiful cake. She put the cake in a beautiful cake carrier and that was part of the gift as well as the pot the soup was in. Her aunt was very happy with her prepared meals and soup bowl container and cake carrier.
Your Aunt would be overjoyed with one of your yummy meals I bet 


Mackenzie-Childs flower market cake carrier.


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, it snowed and snowed some more, then the sun came out, and no more snow, just below freezing now.

Kids want to watch Logan tomorrow.  Funny, little one remarked that she could not believe adults would take young kids to the movie. It is rated R.  I am not worried about her.  She has watched older ones FPS video games and I took her to Deadpool, and she was good with that movie too.  Now that older one is 19, no need for mom to chaperone.  I may go though, sounds like a good movie.  And it is at our local theater that has lounge chairs.  Love relaxing while watching a movie.  Since Dr. Strange came out today on DVD, we are watching it at home soon.  Not much good free TV on a Friday night.

We will see how late my night owls stay up, they want to watch the Manu soccer game, which is 7:30am our time.

And I am still wrapping my head around that we will be on EDT next Sunday.  And of course, little one pulled a soccer game at 9:30, that is good hour away.  Ah, I am sure the salty language will be heard that morning.  Well, I generally hear those words almost every day, usually in response to the mom alarm repeating get up.


----------



## macraven

I have completely forgotten what snow is

But still have pictures of it to refresh my memory when I think of visiting up North

With all the snow you are having, your water table will be in good shape

On tonight's news this evening, my area is still in extreme drought 

With all the rain we have had, we now have less water since after our storms and rain this week

I think every family needs a daughter with salty language.....

all my sons could beat anyone's kid with the language that came out of their mouths

Salty and foul

But they kept it clean when at school

So thankful they did as I was a teacher at the schools they attended....


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> And it is at our local theater that has lounge chairs.


Oh I love those theaters! We have one ~15 min away and another one ~20 min away that has "adult" only as they will serve you food and alcohol in the theater! Friend of ours for past couple years has rented out one of these so we can all watch Christmas Vacation together (we pay for own food/drinks).  We kinds have to do this as we have group of >30 people now (and we might, might have been asked to NOT come back to small local theater that plays that movie friday after thanksgiving-not saying this did happen but...maybe. ) And Alamo is building one just a couple minutes away!

UGH to snow! 2nd cousin in town tomorrow with college baseball team (she's in training for athletic trainor) and playing my alma mater so the boy and I are gonna go see the game. DH is up at his dad's hunting farm 5 hours away doing a controlled burn.

Catching up on DVR'd shows. Anyone else watch the Colony?


----------



## macraven

Not our MonyK......never!

She is miss perfect and would never act up in the theater


Besides, it was probably one of the other family members that created the havoc


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Not our MonyK......never!
> 
> She is miss perfect and would never act up in the theater
> 
> 
> Besides, it was probably one of the other family members that created the havoc


  nope not me, movie wasn't sponsored by local beer company, nor do we ALL quote parts of the movie then yell at each other to be quiet.
Seriously-we did have 75% of the theater that night (it really isn't big at all). But after that we decided we'd rather do our own thing, including costume contest before movie starts.  The people in bar/restaurant next door to the theater we moved to were HIGHLY amused by us last December when about 20 of us came fully decked out in our finest Christmas Vacation attire


----------



## macraven

Why am I thinking it was the Rocky Horror Picture Show you were watching ...........


Audience participation type of movie


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Why am I thinking it was the Rocky Horror Picture Show you were watching ...........
> Audience participation type of movie



"It was a night out..."


----------



## schumigirl

I assume salty language is polite term for cursing??? Haven't heard that before..........


Saturday already...........dull, grey but not too cold........been down very early to buy couple of whole salmon this morning.....always get them to side fillet them, scale, debone and keep the head and tail......no use to me. Then I portion it up and freeze. DH assumed he was getting salmon for dinner tonight.......nope.........home made chicken curry tonight.......

Not sure what plans are this afternoon..........

Lunch first........

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I assume salty language is polite term for cursing??? Haven't heard that before..........




##*€¥#&%£¥ right!
Yea, salty language is quite colorful


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> ##*€¥#&%£¥ right!
> Yea, salty language is quite colorful



  



Just after 6 and it's not totally dark now.......lighter nights are on their way! 

Curry was lush! Kyle had pizza as he doesn't like curry......well, not how hot we like it.........

Another quiet cosy night tonight, glass of wine and a movie with my husband


----------



## macraven

Looks like only schumi and I are here today

Waggy came around midnight


Hope all are having a great Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Looks like only schumi and I are here today
> 
> Waggy came around midnight
> 
> 
> Hope all are having a great Saturday





I'm mooching through internet while watching Series 5 of Person of Interest........hasn't been shown on regular tv over here yet......but, we found it on the android box today.........no ads either! I sense a binge watch of this tonight........

Nice glass of red in hand...........


----------



## macraven

One hand with the tv remote and the hand on the wine glass


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> One hand with the tv remote and the hand on the wine glass



Oh I can't be trusted with the remote..........

Tom's chair needs its own storage unit for remotes.......one each for the TV, DVD, cable/TiVo box, android box, firestick, sound bar and one for the integrated music system we have. Some days I don't even know which one will switch the darn TV on with if I fancy watching it!!

Men and their toys............


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi @macraven @schumigirl just home from a day at the zoo! Hubs and I took DGS to Adopters Day - we adopted him a Giant Anteater as he's been fascinated by them for a while but never seen one in the flesh.  Sadly we found out last week that the male had died after an operation (Secret Life of the Zoo on Wednesday we were so worried how he would react to the news). Eventually we were lucky - the keeper asked us to go back at 2.15 and he was going to try and tempt her outside with treats and it worked!  We walked over 5 miles just round the zoo but he never complained and he coped quite well with queuing for the monorail and waiting to talk to the keeper so that bodes well for his return to Disney.  Very sad to see how he struggles but we can only keep on supporting them and he knows I adore him.  Feet up now with a Pepsi Max and the tv (no alcohol for Lent).


----------



## macraven

Now that is an unique way to spend the day !


----------



## Lynne G

Fffffrozen.  That cold stiff wind goes right through ya.  And just above freezing.  Flirting with the low 20s tonight.  Yeah, last gasp of winter, I hope.

Nice idea for a gift, Real.  We did that for our kids too.  One has a giraffe and one, a hippo. 

Errands and watched the Logan movie.  Not my favorite Marvel movie, lots of blood and missing body parts.  A bit long for me too.  Parts dragged some.  Fun start with a Deadpool scene.  That second movie I would go see.

Just pondering what for dinner.  Thinking maybe pizza.  Made delicious eggs and home fries for breakfast, and tacos for lunch.  

Might have an agreement on where to family vacation.  Now have to patiently wait for SW to open its fares for December.  So, the wheels are starting to spin.  Research time.

Have a great Saturday night homies!


----------



## macraven

Orlando Lynne ?


----------



## pcstang

18 days and we will be at USO. Oldest pcstang kid turns 12 tomorrow. Oh Lynne, I don't know you Yankees handle that could. Sunny and 67 here right now.  
@schumigirl Tom needs a digital remote that handles all that. I hate using multiple remotes!


----------



## schumigirl

Real.........lovely day and nice gift........we support The Daphne Sheldrick Trust for elephants and Kevin Richardson, known as The Lion Whisperer.......amazing charities........your little or should say giant anteater will bring loads of pleasure to you all, especially grandson...........nice job. 

pc...he does have one of those gadgets that encompasses every remote....but......we'll, it's a long story.. 

There is actually 1 remote I cannot work to save my life! You press a different button to watch tv......or DVD......or Android........that kinda remote.........hate it! Can never remember how to work the darn thing........I manage it eventually though.........Tom always says he's amazed someone so clever, he doesn't know how I can't work 
it......lol.....

Any plans for little ones birthday tomorrow.........nice weather too!!!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Real.........lovely day and nice gift........we support The Daphne Sheldrick Trust for elephants and Kevin Richardson, known as The Lion Whisperer.......amazing charities........your little or should say giant anteater will bring loads of pleasure to you all, especially grandson...........nice job.
> 
> pc...he does have one of those gadgets that encompasses every remote....but......we'll, it's a long story..
> 
> There is actually 1 remote I cannot work to save my life! You press a different button to watch tv......or DVD......or Android........that kinda remote.........hate it! Can never remember how to work the darn thing........I manage it eventually though.........Tom always says he's amazed someone so clever, he doesn't know how I can't work
> it......lol.....
> 
> Any plans for little ones birthday tomorrow.........nice weather too!!!


Electronics are frustrating to me too! 
My parents are in town from Orlando so they have been spoiling him and little dude who just had a birthday. Taking the crew to Universal in a couple of weeks for their big gift. 15 of us total will be there.


----------



## macraven

You'll have a really fun time with the 15 at UO

Hopefully all 15 won't be squeezed into one vehicle

   to pcstang's little!


----------



## Lynne G

Not Orlando, unless the price is too crazy.  Orlando most likely the default.

PC, was born and raised here, so loved the cold when I was young, as I get older, the less I like it.  Reminded little one that she needs to go to college where it is warm, so I can visit.  She said most of where it is warm are not as good schools, but CA, like Standford would be okay.  Umm, with the cost of that college, I reminded her, well, the state university here is good.  Cheaper, that is.  Oh, and she wears a University of Tampa sweatshirt, but has no desire to go there.

 Happy Birthday to PC's little dude that just had a birthday, and Happy Birthday to PC's oldest.  

Get ready to say you will have a teen before ya know it PC.  I cannot believe my oldest will be 20 this year.  Time does fly.  I am still getting gray hair though, younger one will be 16 this summer.  And yes Schumi, those 4 letter and various other curse words and phrases.  Teen girl.  But like Mac, if my kids used such language at school or when we are out, not tolerated.  Lucky, my kids have always known better where and when it counts.

Just chilling.  22 out right now, so curled up on the sofa, watching Dr. Strange. 

And both my kids can work those crazy  TV remotes when I don't have a clue.  Little one knows more of the stuff on my phone and texts so quickly.   I think all kids this generation have grown up with electronic devices since very young.


----------



## macraven

At least Lynne has someone to help her with the iPhone 

I have to wait til I am at the darkside to have a homie fix my iPhone up


----------



## wagman67

Lynne, will be headed to watch Logan tomorrow afternoon. Last chance for Hugh as Wolverine.

Schumi, I always tell about when my future wife first entered my life and she could not work my TV, because she did not even know which of the six remotes to use. Flash forward a couple of years and I had to rewire everything to allow for a single remote she could use. That is my 'User Interface' story...my UI was the six remotes and a couple of wires making it happen in the back of the electronics. Her UI consisted of the single remote, but I had to route about 3 miles of cables to make it happen. Kind of the Apple vs PC thing, of the time...simple out front and complicated in back for Apple...complicated out front, but simple in the back for PC.

PC, 15!!! Now, that's a posse.

Schumi, I caught the first episode of Series 3 of Broadchurch the same way you got Person of Interest...sort of.

Mac, can't help with the iPhone...Android guy and family, here.


----------



## macraven

Guess I'll go to the community board forum and take apps for iPhone user help


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Electronics are frustrating to me too!
> My parents are in town from Orlando so they have been spoiling him and little dude who just had a birthday. Taking the crew to Universal in a couple of weeks for their big gift. 15 of us total will be there.



Sounds fabulous pc.........what better gift can you get!

You must win the award for guest with most visits out of all of us........lucky ducky! If we didn't have that 10 hour flight..........lol........I wish! 



wagman67 said:


> Schumi, I always tell about when my future wife first entered my life and she could not work my TV, because she did not even know which of the six to use. Flash forward a couple of years and I had to rewire everything to allow for a single remote she could use. That is my 'User Interface' story...my UI was the six remotes and a couple of wires making it happen in the back of the electronics. Her UI consisted of the single remote, but I had to route about 3 miles of cables to make it happen. Kind of the Apple vs PC thing, of the time...simple out front and complicated in back for Apple...complicated out front, but simple in the back for PC.
> 
> 
> Schumi, I caught the first episode of Series 3 of Broadchurch the same way you got Person of Interest...sort of.
> 
> Mac, can't help with the iPhone...Android guy and family, here.



Lol........funny thing is one of my degrees is an engineering degree .......but show me a remote control and I'm lost! Do like your UI story though........we gave the first few series of Broadchurch a miss, but want to like this one as everyone raves about it..........

We're Android folk here too.........


Sunday again..........missed pc with the bacon this morning.........it was nice! Had brunch as we all slept late today, even our early riser son slept till 9......he was up before us........so, bacon, poached eggs and pancakes.......that should do till dinner tonight...........

Roast rib of beef today.........lush!

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## schumigirl

To young pc..........hope he has a fabulous day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hello hello Artic high.  14 degrees  right now, brisk and. after 12 degrees a few hours ago.  But, beautiful clear blue sky.  Great way to spend a Sunday.  Inside.  

   12 year old PC kid.  Have a great time with your family at Universal.

Schumi, hope you are having a nice afternoon with your DS.  Nice that he is at home.  Always lush food for dinner.  Not sure what is for dinner tonight.  My kids are sleeping late.  I will wake them around 9.  Got to fill the gas tank, and grocery shop for the week.  One kid has to come with me.  Older one, so can pump, and carry bags.


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday and that means walking dead tonight !!

Oh and the eldest pc boy 
Celebration 


Lynne one of the blessings in life is having kids who will fill the gas tank and carry groceries when we need that job done


Back later homies

Stay warm!!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Up having my first mug of coffee . Wind is pretty hefty again today. Went to beach yesterday for a few. Surfer dudes had some nice waves to ride with the wind out of the ENE.

 
Happy Birthday to pcstang 12 year old little. 

WOW sounds like a family party for sure 15 for Universal. Have a great time.


----------



## Monykalyn

@Realfoodfans that's a cool idea of adopting an anteater!!
Happy Birthday to @pcstang kiddos!
@schumigirl -my DH dislikes multiple remotes so we have a "universal" remote-problem is you need a chart worthy of navigating the stars to figure what button to push to activate whatever it is you want (tv, dvr, rewind, volume, netflix). And DS broke our 55" in the LR couple weeks ago (playing with cap gun from Silver Dollar City-really well constructed wooden barrel with metal parts) and slipped from his hand and cracked the screen)-replacement TV now requires a smart phone APP to run netflix, HULU etc!! arg! apparently the "smart" part of "smart tv" now needs smart phone app to run it!

Nice day at ballgame yesterday-college ball and minor league games are so fun! Nice to see my cousin again too-in grad school for athletic training (her gig as AT as grad assistant paying for school). Last time I saw her she was senior in High school!!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.........lol........that sounds like the Universal remote we "used" to have.........I absolutely refused to have anything TV or otherwise that needs an app to work it........far too complicated for no reason. I like simple. And nice you got to catch up with your cousin.......


Sending off forms to renew our passports tomorrow........our pictures are awful.......I look so sad, and Tom just looks angry......... but long as they do the job it'll be fine.........

Dinner in an hour or so........brunch is all well and good.......but I'm starving..........

Strawberry pavlova for dessert tonight.......but mini individual ones....if I made a big one.......we'd eat it all!! I adore meringue.........home made ones though.....all chewy inside. Lush! 

Hope your Sunday is going well........


----------



## macraven

I still not have figured out our dish tv remote

But do know walking dead is 131 on the remote


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> It's Sunday and that means walking dead tonight !!



Oh yeah...going to watch Logan in about 30 minutes, and TWD is on later.



macraven said:


> Lynne one of the blessings in life is having kids who will fill the gas tank and carry groceries when we need that job done



That's odd...the only tank my oldest fills is his...with my money! Is that a blessing? You betcha it is...he is a great young man.


----------



## quandrea

Pizza and movie night about to begin!  Dh built a fire. I've cleaned all day and now looking forward to a cozy night.

Schumigirl--your meringues sound divine.


----------



## macraven

Ahem...
Do I hear an invite for the homies come for pizza ?


----------



## quandrea

macraven said:


> Ahem...
> Do I hear an invite for the homies come for pizza ?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## kohlby

Pcstang - Happy Birthday to him!  I hope your trip is great too!

Mmmmmm. . . Maybe we can all have pizza and meringues!  Again, I come on after a meal but y'all talk about food and I get hungry!


We had a great day at Universal yesterday.  The crowd calendars said high but it was low when we arrived and moderate by the time we left around 4pm.  We came about 9:30 and went on RRR twice, Mummy twice, and MIB twice all by 11:00.  It was middle child's birthday trip so we were hoping it would go well - and it did!  It's not her birthday for 10 more days but we figured crowds are going to get higher soon.  We didn't do Fallon since she didn't want to wait in the line - which was only 30 minutes.  My kids are way too spoiled when it comes to how long they'll wait in lines!  

We went to Disney Springs today for lunch.  Youngest had a Disney gift card he was hoping to use but didn't find anything he wanted.  He won it at our neighborhood's family Bingo.  I played Bunco Friday night, but lost, again.  I haven't won since my first time playing in this neighborhood, but it was fun.  The women of the neighborhood are planning an Epcot outing at the end of March so that should be fun.  (And some people had free tickets to give out so I can go without activating my AP yet!  Yay!)  I'm still not use to being so close to Disney.  It still sounds weird when they explain someone by what Disney princess she used to be.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Sending off forms to renew our passports tomorrow........our pictures are awful.......I look so sad, and Tom just looks angry......... but long as they do the job it'll be fine.........



So, does that mean you have to make the same face as your passport when going through customs?


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Pizza and meringue sounds darn good to me........

Chuckers........there`s no way to make me look sad going through immigration........going home is different though.....then I look sad!!

Got all laundry washed, dried and ironed this morning........love to get that all done in one day......

Quiet day ahead though..........salmon for dinner tonight.......lunch will be whatever I hit first in the fridge......

And it`s Monday again.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Kivara

PC -  to him!


Kohlby-  to her!

Must be a good birthday month for kiddos. Middle DS's bday was a few days ago (sadly he spent in home sick on the couch) Having his party this weekend, late, but at least he's feeling better. 

Happy Monday to you all. I've got to go pack lunches and think of something for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Food, yeah, that Tastykake did not do the trick.  Might be hunting for more food soon.  Hot tea so far.  We had a lovely winter night, 14 degrees overnight, then 25 degrees by 7am.  But what a wonderful yellow sky.   That should bump the temperature, as long as the clouds that are now arriving don't block the sun too much. 

Since it's still not daylight saving time, that darn sun is driving fun.  I'm so short, so my visor does not help.  It now comes with a little piece to extend it wider, but I need it longer.   

Kohlby, sounds like a great birthday trip, Happy Birthday to her.  

Kivara, sorry to her kid was sick on birthday, but Happy Birthday to him too.  

At least's Schumi's bad picture gets her ready for the bad picture that usually is on Universal's hotel express pass.  Mine come out terrible every time.  
Hey, both of them mean vacation is on the horizon.  That gets a yay! 

It's Monday, let's do this!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Chuckers........there`s no way to make me look sad going through immigration........going home is different though.....then I look sad!!



I tend to look more happily exhausted on the way home.


----------



## macraven

It is happy Monday here homies!!!


Rise and shine 
Even though many of youse have already been up at the crack of dawn


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish all the kiddos

Still feeling rough but I'm on the mend, my phone is acting up or maybe it's the dis so slow.....later


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> It is happy Monday here homies!!!
> 
> 
> Rise and shine
> Even though many of youse have already been up at the crack of dawn



send some of that happiness to New England... I already had to drink a 5-Hour Energy.. before 9 am... ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.  Hope the coffee was hot and plentiful.

Glad to see ya posting Tink.  Hope you mend quickly.  Might be your phone, as not an issue with my laptop.

Chuckers, aw come on, the sun is out.  Yeah, I know it's Monday. Hang in there.


----------



## macraven

Ice cream for breakfast?

In a handled cup?

Oh wait, I figured it out

I'll pass it onto the homies that like foo foo drinks

I'm a black coffee type of homie


Looks like rain today 
A good thing as we really need it


----------



## macraven

Tink hope you get more life in youse soon

No fun to be dragging and still feel icky
The only upside to being sick is the weight loss

I'm sure I will have issues with the electronics too when the rain hits


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> send some of that happiness to New England... I already had to drink a 5-Hour Energy.. before 9 am... ugh.



5 cups of coffee will do the same trick

If you are lucky, you'll get a lot of exercise with coffee for the bathroom runs


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> 5 cups of coffee will do the same trick
> 
> If you are lucky, you'll get a lot of exercise with coffee for the bathroom runs




I hate coffee... and am on medicine to make me pee a lot anyway  (I know.. over sharing...)


----------



## pcstang

Thanks for his bday wishes. He had a great day and lots of fun. 
Happy birthday to the other children too! Seems to be a lot of birthdays going on. A lot of us most have had a fun April / May to have so many feb and march babies.  Get well fast to Tink and everyone else on the mend.


----------



## kohlby

Kivara - Happy Birthday to him!  I hope he has a great birthday!

Tink - Hope you feel better quickly.  Being sick is no fun!

Just a normal Monday here.  Nothing exciting going on today.  A friend from SC/GA is coming to visit on Thursday so that's exciting though!  I lived barely in SC, so a lot of people we know are from over the river in GA.  I grew up barely in MA.  It's weird to live firmly in a state now!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone 



tink1957 said:


> Still feeling rough but I'm on the mend, my phone is acting up or maybe it's the dis so slow.....later





Chuckers said:


> send some of that happiness to New England... I already had to drink a 5-Hour Energy.. before 9 am... ugh.




Sending sunshine  and something else yellow to make you smile today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all - hope you're having a good Monday.  Happy birthday to the little birthday people (perhaps not so little).

I went to my sewing group this morning - it's held in a heritage building that is now a museum to the silk heritage of our little town.

DD put her house up for sale on Thursday and first viewers have offered on it so (though it's very early days) looks like their house move is definitely on.  The process in the UK is slow and unreliable so a long way to go.

One of my sewing buddies booked a holiday to WDW yesterday for next March so we had a good chat about that!

Back to food - slow cooker BBQ pulled pork and plum sponge pudding for supper here.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to anyone I missed...........

Vicki......Hope you`re feeling better by now............


Gorgeous day here today, still chilly but beautiful blue skies and the sea looks stunning today........makes a change from grey..........

Another quiet day........I need to get back into a social life during the day.......too quiet recently......got my son here as it`s his day off.......he`s requested a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch......so I`ll have tuna toasted sandwich too......

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Grilled cheese sounds good for lunch Schumi.  I'm not a fan of tuna.  Nice that DS is home for his day off.  
Soup's what we had for dinner last night.  Was cool enough, and had a late dinner, ended up with soup, salad, and grilled cheese sandwiches.   Did not feel like cooking last night.  And for a Monday night, the traffic was crazy.  I thought everyone had fun over the week-end and wouldn't be out and about on a Monday night.  Guess not, going past restaurants and stores, and all were crowded.  When there's school in session, afternoon rush hour is from 2 to 9 pm.  

We tend to get 5 day weather reports.   Gray, but warm day today, almost 60.  Rained earlier, so all is wet, and maybe a rain or two before lunch.  Then a nice spring afternoon, with sun.  But the arctic air is lurking, the rain on Friday will bring cold air for the week-end.  I've already warned little one, break out the warm under uniform clothing.   She pulled games early and lunchtime on Saturday, with the high to be just above freezing.  Thy play outside.  I was going to remove the blanket from my car, I may put another one in there.  Yep, I'm not beyond wrapping a blanket or two around me to watch the games.  That, and depending on where the parking is, may stay in the car.  I am definitely a seasoned soccer parent.  

But it's Tuesday, and that means   







So Mac, hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee.  





And all, hope those that are not feeling well, to feel well again pronto, and those tired, get some sleep, and those that are thirsty, get a drink, and those that are happy, make those that are sad, happy.  And all have a great Tuesday today!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> got my son here as it`s his day off.......he`s requested a grilled cheese sandwich for lunch......so I`ll have tuna toasted sandwich too......
> 
> Have a great Tuesday........



Can I have a grilled cheese with bacon? Please?


----------



## macraven

Put me on the list too.....


----------



## macraven

Btw, going to rain all day long with predictions of it stopping at 10 tonight

Light rain anytime now and pouring rain afternoon


Hope it helps our water level


Enjoy today homies !  


Lynne such a cute cat cup
Made me smile


----------



## schumigirl

You two are more than welcome to share the grilled sandwiches........bacon for chuckers too.........

That's a lot of rain mac..........but, I'm sure you need it there.......and blue skies will be back before you know it.......oh was so bored with WD last night.......it needs to move along a little now........


My son just took us out for a quick ice cream.........one place near us just opened up for the season.......they only open from March to October........they serve gorgeous seafood, but do the most amazing ice cream........he had chocolate, with extra chocolate and chocolate sauce........surprise surprise........I had clotted cream and cherry..........lush!!! Nice treat........now I feel like lying down.........lol........


----------



## Chuckers

I'm debating on changing my reservation.. I could either move to the Hard Rock from CBBR or upgrade my ticket to 3 park + Unlimited Express pass. I really want the express pass privileges.. but CBBR looks cool.. but I am sure the beds are better at HRH. Plus, if my friend comes to visit, he'd get the express pass without having to pay for it....  Plus, HRH is much closer to the parks... but CBBR has a volcano view.. and a lazy river... but HRH has a gym with a steam room...
but CBBR is so colorful... 

Maybe I could do a split stay and move to HRH halfway through? But then I would have to pack halfway through the trip... and I hate packing. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> You two are more than welcome to share the grilled sandwiches........bacon for chuckers too.........
> 
> That's a lot of rain mac..........but, I'm sure you need it there.......and blue skies will be back before you know it.......oh was so bored with WD last night.......it needs to move along a little now........
> 
> 
> My son just took us out for a quick ice cream.........one place near us just opened up for the season.......they only open from March to October........they serve gorgeous seafood, but do the most amazing ice cream........he had chocolate, with extra chocolate and chocolate sauce........surprise surprise........I had clotted cream and cherry..........lush!!! Nice treat........now I feel like lying down.........lol........



Yay for the grilled cheese! Thanks... but now I want ice cream, especially chocolate......  why does clotted cream sound so disgusting? I would think that if my cream got clotted, I would have to throw it away before it stunk up the fridge. 

I may have to check out Toothsome...


----------



## schumigirl

Clotted cream is the nicest! Very indulgent....almost butter like......but not......lol......

Nothing like the clotted cream ice cream you get in Potter. Much nicer.........


----------



## macraven

Chuckers
Do two nights at hrh then last night at Cbay
You will have the free unlimited ep while at Cbay as deluxe stays give you the check out day included in the ep set up
If your friend joins you on the check out day, add him to your room while you are still at hrh 
He can then enjoy the benefits like you


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers
> Do two nights at hrh then last night at Cbay
> You will have the free unlimited ep while at Cbay as deluxe stays give you the check out day included in the ep set up
> If your friend joins you on the check out day, add him to your room while you are still at hrh
> He can then enjoy the benefits like you



I'm actually staying 7 nights.. coming in on Sunday and leaving on Sunday. I'm thinking I may split stay and do the last 3 nights at HRH.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Clotted cream is the nicest! Very indulgent....almost butter like......but not......lol......
> 
> Nothing like the clotted cream ice cream you get in Potter. Much nicer.........




So you're eating butter? by itself? Does it come in stick form or a tub?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> So you're eating butter? by itself? Does it come in stick form or a tub?



No, I meant texture wise.........it's real cream but very dense, thick and delicious.......comes in a tub.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...AUIBygB&biw=1024&bih=672#imgrc=iFDdcd6fOqiwFM:


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> No, I meant texture wise.........it's real cream but very dense, thick and delicious.......comes in a tub.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...AUIBygB&biw=1024&bih=672#imgrc=iFDdcd6fOqiwFM:



While it's not as good as what you get, I may have to try some at UO when I go down.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> While it's not as good as what you get, I may have to try some at UO when I go down.



Oh you have to try it..........I asked the TM what it tasted it like and she said it was kinda limey flavour and a bit sour (not nasty) which struck me as very odd......but it kinda was........but it's nice, just not clotted cream I'm used to. I prefer Ben & Jerrys ice cream to the Potter stuff........

We're not the biggest butterbeer fans, but that flavour ice cream is lovely too, we did enjoy that........


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I'm actually staying 7 nights.. coming in on Sunday and leaving on Sunday. I'm thinking I may split stay and do the last 3 nights at HRH.


That's how I would do it. Have express closer to the weekend. Only issue I see, no experience with it because we drive, is I don't think CB will transfer luggage to a deluxe. Deluxe will transfer to CB. Something to consider. I think I remember you are in the Boston area so I assume you are flying and won't have a car. Idk if CB offers complimentary bus service between hotels like deluxes do. You could Uber over for just a few dollars.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> That's how I would do it. Have express closer to the weekend. Only issue I see, no experience with it because we drive, is I don't think CB will transfer luggage to a deluxe. Deluxe will transfer to CB. Something to consider. I think I remember you are in the Boston area so I assume you are flying and won't have a car. Idk if CB offers complimentary bus service between hotels like deluxes do. You could Uber over for just a few dollars.



Yes, I am in Boston. Thanks for the tips. I am going to call the reservations help center later and ask some questions


----------



## wagman67

I think I might have to stop visiting this board so much...just keeps reminding me that I am at work and not on RRR or Hulk or Ripsaw Falls...you get the point. The little airplane in my ticker just won't move any faster.

Doesn't help that I have the same weather Mac mentioned, rain until late.

On the bright side....umm....uh...there's...no wait....nope, no bright side.

I do have to confess something as a southern boy listening to the discussion of grilled cheese and bacon, and the bbq pork....I hate pork. I know that should get my US citizenship revoked, and, at the least get me kicked out of the south, but I can't stand it. I also hate tea...of any sort: iced, sweet, in a cup like you Brits. Yep, I know how odd it is, but it's true. And don't get me started on pineapple (only the worst thing on planet Earth!!!). My wife and boys love it all...well, my oldest can't stand tea, either. Combine that with my lack of love for the beach, and you can guess that Hawaii doesn't interest me at all. 

Okay, that really is as curmudgeonly as I get...but it is all out there now. 

If you guys (gals) want to kick me out, I understand.


----------



## Realfoodfans

No @wagman67 we all like different things - definitely not a problem!

I had our supper all prepped (Kedgeree) but on hold now as DS and DIL have rung to say they've got a dog (been trying to get a rescue for ages) and are on their way home with a Pug (they've been fostering one in the past) and very excited so I'm going over to meet him in just a few minutes!

Hubs and I are off to Crufts on Friday so you can tell we all love dogs in our family.  This is the longest we've gone without one and on the lookout ourselves now.


----------



## kohlby

wagman67 said:


> I think I might have to stop visiting this board so much...just keeps reminding me that I am at work and not on RRR or Hulk or Ripsaw Falls...you get the point. The little airplane in my ticker just won't move any faster.
> 
> Doesn't help that I have the same weather Mac mentioned, rain until late.
> 
> On the bright side....umm....uh...there's...no wait....nope, no bright side.
> 
> I do have to confess something as a southern boy listening to the discussion of grilled cheese and bacon, and the bbq pork....I hate pork. I know that should get my US citizenship revoked, and, at the least get me kicked out of the south, but I can't stand it. I also hate tea...of any sort: iced, sweet, in a cup like you Brits. Yep, I know how odd it is, but it's true. And don't get me started on pineapple (only the worst thing on planet Earth!!!). My wife and boys love it all...well, my oldest can't stand tea, either. Combine that with my lack of love for the beach, and you can guess that Hawaii doesn't interest me at all.
> 
> Okay, that really is as curmudgeonly as I get...but it is all out there now.
> 
> If you guys (gals) want to kick me out, I understand.


I don't like pork either.  Or bacon.  Or ham.  Or beef.  Or seafood.  I think it's the lack of liking bacon that would get me kicked out of most groups.  I spent the last 19 years living near the SC/GA border and never understood how people drank sweet tea.  Tea should not have texture!  I'm okay with regular tea but prefer coffee.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Oh you have to try it..........I asked the TM what it tasted it like and she said it was kinda limey flavour and a bit sour (not nasty) which struck me as very odd......but it kinda was........but it's nice, just not clotted cream I'm used to. I prefer Ben & Jerrys ice cream to the Potter stuff........
> 
> We're not the biggest butterbeer fans, but that flavour ice cream is lovely too, we did enjoy that........


I have never tried clotted cream.  I've read rave reviews but the name makes it sound gross.  Sounds like I need to get over that and try some.  I really like the Butterbeer ice cream. Like a proper person raised in New England, I love Ben & Jerry's too.   I can't compare the two though as they are so different.  We did the Ben & Jerry's factory tour last time we went north.  The samples were huge!


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> I have never tried clotted cream.  I've read rave reviews but the name makes it sound gross.  Sounds like I need to get over that and try some.  I really like the Butterbeer ice cream. Like a proper person raised in New England, I love Ben & Jerry's too.   I can't compare the two though as they are so different.  We did the Ben & Jerry's factory tour last time we went north.  The samples were huge!



My son would never leave Ben & Jerrys factory.........lol.......his favourite ice cream.......we will visit it one day. 

Yes, the name clotted does sound like it's a bit dodgy.......but, oh my........it can harden your arteries just looking at it.......so, it's not an everyday thing........but, lush! 

I think the butter beer ice cream was our favourite of all the Potter ones.....tried the chocolate chilli, but......not fond of chocolate ice cream anyway, and the chilli was nowhere hot enough in it.


----------



## macraven

I grew up in the St. Louis metro area and pork is king there

Chicago was the kingdom for beef and St Louis for pork


Now I'm in the South and can find pork at about anywhere I can go

BBQ is different down here but you get used to it
Never had sweet BBQ until I moved to Georgia

 Raised with sweet tea due to my maternal unit


Waggy, you fit in right fine here with us
Think of us as the orphanage that takes in any one that steps inside our four walls here....

We welcome all and adopt you no matter what
I'm the type of mom that loves all her kids and still wants more

We don't always agree but we all play nice

You fit in fine here so stay with us or we will make you drive the bus on our imaginary road trips to schumi' s when she makes flourless cake


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Yes, I am in Boston. Thanks for the tips. I am going to call the reservations help center later and ask some questions



One poster in another thread said it cost $5 for the taxi to move 5 peeps with luggage from Cbay to rpr when they changed hotels

Probably about the same to go from Cbay to hrh 

Suggest you call Cbay direct line and ask them about transferring luggage to hrh 

Not sure if the reservation line would give correct info
They are offsite and might have never been to the hotels

The hotel front desk/Cbay, WOULD have an answer


----------



## macraven

Kohlby I'm a black coffee drinker also
We can sit at the front table here together

All the tea drinkers can sit at the last table


And star buck fans will have the table in the southeast side of the room


Beer drinkers can sit anywhere they wish


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Kohlby I'm a black coffee drinker also
> We can sit at the front table here together
> 
> All the tea drinkers can sit at the last table
> 
> 
> And star buck fans will have the table in the southeast side of the room
> 
> 
> Beer drinkers can sit anywhere they wish



Wait.........I drink all of those..........where do I sit.........

Gotta be real British Tea though, strong with milk.............But, I now drink black coffee in the mornings........love Starbucks (sorry) and can drink the occasional beer......much prefer a good wine though...........

Long as I have a seat I'm happy I suppose..........


Love pulled pork and all the good stuff like ribs.......I could be a Southerner easily........heck if it's meat......I'll eat it.........none of those Grits though.......bleurgh.........


----------



## macraven

Oh.... was not thinking of that.... oh my....


Probably the drinkers of assorted beverages can switch tables when ever they want

And let's play musical chairs will we are at it!

Do have to tell you I am the queen of cheat when I play that game


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........you cheat at games???? 

I'm having good old fashioned non alcoholic ginger beer right now..........love it! 

Too late for coffee for me now........want to sleep tonight and fancy an early night. 


You still got rain mac? It's chilly outside here.........cosy in here though........


----------



## macraven

Yes lots of rain here
Supposedly it will stop around 10-11 tonight


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> One poster in another thread said it cost $5 for the taxi to move 5 peeps with luggage from Cbay to rpr when they changed hotels
> 
> Probably about the same to go from Cbay to hrh
> 
> Suggest you call Cbay direct line and ask them about transferring luggage to hrh
> 
> Not sure if the reservation line would give correct info
> They are offsite and might have never been to the hotels
> 
> The hotel front desk/Cbay, WOULD have an answer




Thanks! I am looking at other options as well.. I may say screw both hotels and do the whole thing at RPR since it's cheaper than HRH but better than CBBR.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Gotta be real British Tea though, strong with milk.............



I drink my tea with milk (and sugar), as well, and I have gotten some strange looks. Also, I usually make Barry's Irish tea.. it's awesome.. if I can't have that, I'll do English Breakfast. But I heat Earl Grey. It tastes like dust.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I drink my tea with milk (and sugar), as well, and I have gotten some strange looks. Also, I usually make Barry's Irish tea.. it's awesome.. if I can't have that, I'll do English Breakfast. But I heat Earl Grey. It tastes like dust.



Why the strange looks I wonder? I don't take sugar in tea, but many folks do.........it's not unusual, well, not over here....I have one friend who takes 2 teaspoons of sugar in a fairly small cup........not for me......but, each to their own. 

I also love black tea but with lemon in.......I squeeze half a lemon in a large mug and then add a couple of slices....very refreshing. 

I love Earl Grey too  Hate green tea with a passion! Yuk........


----------



## keishashadow

Chatty bunches here.  I've been banging my head off desktop doing taxes, mine thus so far.  It's bad when you decide to walk away...



Lynne G said:


> Ahh, it snowed and snowed some more, then the sun came out, and no more snow, just below freezing now.
> 
> Kids want to watch Logan tomorrow.  Funny, little one remarked that she could not believe adults would take young kids to the movie. It is rated R.  I am not worried about her.  She has watched older ones FPS video games and I took her to Deadpool, and she was good with that movie too.  Now that older one is 19, no need for mom to chaperone.  I may go though, sounds like a good movie.  And it is at our local theater that has lounge chairs.  Love relaxing while watching a movie.  Since Dr. Strange came out today on DVD, we are watching it at home soon.  Not much good free TV on a Friday night.
> 
> We will see how late my night owls stay up, they want to watch the Manu soccer game, which is 7:30am our time.
> 
> And I am still wrapping my head around that we will be on EDT next Sunday.  And of course, little one pulled a soccer game at 9:30, that is good hour away.  Ah, I am sure the salty language will be heard that morning.  Well, I generally hear those words almost every day, usually in response to the mom alarm repeating get up.



Keeping us in suspense eh? Lol. I was thrilled to get a price drop on my return July trip flight.  Enough to bank my points & pay cash now only $107 pp back home.

Checked my mid May flights & almost fainted, bumped up to $600 pp. wonder what's going on other than mommie's day



macraven said:


> Why am I thinking it was the Rocky Horror Picture Show you were watching ...........
> 
> 
> Audience participation type of movie



Naw, really?wish we could do the time warp again @ HHN 



macraven said:


> One hand with the tv remote and the hand on the wine glass



Sub in a corona & I'm there. Easier to hold than a fancy-dancey wine glass



Lynne G said:


> Fffffrozen.  That cold stiff wind goes right through ya.  And just above freezing.  Flirting with the low 20s tonight.  Yeah, last gasp of winter, I hope.
> 
> Nice idea for a gift, Real.  We did that for our kids too.  One has a giraffe and one, a hippo.
> 
> Errands and watched the Logan movie.  Not my favorite Marvel movie, lots of blood and missing body parts.  A bit long for me too.  Parts dragged some.  Fun start with a Deadpool scene.  That second movie I would go see.
> 
> Just pondering what for dinner.  Thinking maybe pizza.  Made delicious eggs and home fries for breakfast, and tacos for lunch.
> 
> Might have an agreement on where to family vacation.  Now have to patiently wait for SW to open its fares for December.  So, the wheels are starting to spin.  Research time.
> 
> Have a great Saturday night homies!



You had me at Missing body parts



pcstang said:


> 18 days and we will be at USO. Oldest pcstang kid turns 12 tomorrow. Oh Lynne, I don't know you Yankees handle that could. Sunny and 67 here right now.
> @schumigirl Tom needs a digital remote that handles all that. I hate using multiple remotes!



Happy happy



macraven said:


> You'll have a really fun time with the 15 at UO
> 
> Hopefully all 15 won't be squeezed into one vehicle
> 
> to pcstang's little!



Or room lolololol jk know pcstang is a straight shooter



Chuckers said:


> So, does that mean you have to make the same face as your passport when going through customs?



Lol don't laugh, you better match up to pic on passport or you don't pass go and get to deal with TSA.   This year when we renewed ours no glasses allowed, head held just so, told to smile, very picky



Kivara said:


> PC -  to him!
> 
> 
> Kohlby-  to her!
> 
> Must be a good birthday month for kiddos. Middle DS's bday was a few days ago (sadly he spent in home sick on the couch) Having his party this weekend, late, but at least he's feeling better.
> 
> Happy Monday to you all. I've got to go pack lunches and think of something for dinner.



Happy happy to Kohlby



Chuckers said:


> I hate coffee... and am on medicine to make me pee a lot anyway  (I know.. over sharing...)



No such thing here, let your flag fly .



schumigirl said:


> You two are more than welcome to share the grilled sandwiches........bacon for chuckers too.........
> 
> That's a lot of rain mac..........but, I'm sure you need it there.......and blue skies will be back before you know it.......oh was so bored with WD last night.......it needs to move along a little now........
> 
> 
> My son just took us out for a quick ice cream.........one place near us just opened up for the season.......they only open from March to October........they serve gorgeous seafood, but do the most amazing ice cream........he had chocolate, with extra chocolate and chocolate sauce........surprise surprise........I had clotted cream and cherry..........lush!!! Nice treat........now I feel like lying down.........lol........



Saw the later post, had thought clotted cream was a made up sorta thing lol.

Not down with bacon on grilled cheese or pork belly or any non lean sort of pork bleech



schumigirl said:


> Why the strange looks I wonder? I don't take sugar in tea, but many folks do.........it's not unusual, well, not over here....I have one friend who takes 2 teaspoons of sugar in a fairly small cup........not for me......but, each to their own.
> 
> I also love black tea but with lemon in.......I squeeze half a lemon in a large mug and then add a couple of slices....very refreshing.
> 
> I love Earl Grey too  Hate green tea with a passion! Yuk........



I'm good with Earl, Green (if a good brand), whatever they plop in front of you @ the Chinese restaurant but no Milkie moo in the tea please.  My mom drank it that way with tons of sugar, no lemon.  Same with her tomato soup.  To each their own


----------



## Monykalyn

My oldest is the tea drinker around here.  I am a coffee drinker but looooove flavored creamer-when I decide to "healthy" it up I use flavored almond milk. Problem with that is the lil guy likes the flavored almond milk too, so never any left for coffee LOL

Ginger beer....hmmm. Think I still have a can or two in the liquor cabinet, along with vodka...Moscow Mule it is!  Well it will be when I get home. Killing a couple minutes before I sign off and and am on way home (shhh don't tell anyone)


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> Yes, I am in Boston. Thanks for the tips. I am going to call the reservations help center later and ask some questions


Sorry I can't be of more help.


macraven said:


> Oh.... was not thinking of that.... oh my....
> 
> 
> Probably the drinkers of assorted beverages can switch tables when ever they want
> 
> And let's play musical chairs will we are at it!
> 
> Do have to tell you I am the queen of cheat when I play that game


I'm at the sweet tea and beer table! I'll wave at the coffee drinkers table!


----------



## macraven

All this talk about coffee has made me brew another pot


----------



## wagman67

Well, at least it is an eclectic group.



macraven said:


> You fit in fine here so stay with us or we will make you drive the bus on our imaginary road trips to schumi' s when she makes flourless cake



I hope that imaginary bus either floats or flies...'cause, well, water....and I don't mean well water.



macraven said:


> Kohlby I'm a black coffee drinker also
> We can sit at the front table here together
> 
> All the tea drinkers can sit at the last table
> 
> 
> And star buck fans will have the table in the southeast side of the room
> 
> 
> Beer drinkers can sit anywhere they wish


 
Oh boy...don't drink tea or coffee or beer and have never had a desire to step into a Starbucks...wow, maybe I am weird (is this an epiphany). Here's the thing, although I don't do any of those, I don't mind those that do...I am very much a 'for each their own' kind of guy. So, I would be comfortable at any of those tables...unless someone has pineapple juice or a drink with a slice hanging on the glass...that is a table to keep my distance from...with my Cherry Coke Zero or similar.


----------



## macraven

Okay
We will add a table for the foo foo drinks 

I'll join you there and about 99% of all the homies will too!!


To be honest my favorite drink is water
Second fave is coffee then followed by crown royal and jack Daniels


----------



## tink1957

Jack and diet cherry coke gal here or cherry zero will do...love my coffee and green tea....right now I'm drinking redd's mango ale cause it makes my sore throat feel better...that's my story and I'm sticking to it

I hear the distant sound of thunder ...I think a storms coming...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Jack and diet cherry coke gal here or cherry zero will do...love my coffee and green tea....right now I'm drinking redd's mango ale cause it makes my sore throat feel better...that's my story and I'm sticking to it
> 
> I hear the distant sound of thunder ...I think a storms coming...


Never doubt a person that drinks jack

You just now hear the thunder Tink?
It started here this morning and has not let up on the rain yet


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family . I guess I will sit at a table in the middle of the room. I like dark tea, coffee, Starbucks, Coke Zero and a little jack every now and again to cure what ails.

Haven't seen Squirlz on here lately. Hope him and Mrs. Squirlz are doing ok. Mac you need to lay a trail of Georgia pecans for Squirlz to lead him back home here.


----------



## Robo56

Hubby and I went out to dinner at Ruby Tuesdays had a good steak, now full to the brim.




LOL, all exercise done today has been negated do to dinner .


----------



## tink1957

It's been drizzling light rain here until just now, I think North GA got the worst of the rain today.


----------



## Robo56

Hey Tink .


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Why the strange looks I wonder? I don't take sugar in tea, but many folks do.........it's not unusual, well, not over here....I have one friend who takes 2 teaspoons of sugar in a fairly small cup........not for me......but, each to their own.
> 
> I also love black tea but with lemon in.......I squeeze half a lemon in a large mug and then add a couple of slices....very refreshing.
> 
> I love Earl Grey too  Hate green tea with a passion! Yuk........




Well, on this side of the pond, most people drink their tea with lemon and honey/sugar. Milk only goes in coffee. And you would never put milk in iced tea, but people put it in iced coffee... we're weird sometimes.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Checked my mid May flights & almost fainted, bumped up to $600 pp. wonder what's going on other than mommie's day




I looked at flights in January - for September - and it was $200 round trip. I didn't book. A week later it went up $60. I booked.




pcstang said:


> Sorry I can't be of more help.



Any advice is always welcome, Thank you PCStang




macraven said:


> Okay
> We will add a table for the foo foo drinks
> 
> I'll join you there and about 99% of all the homies will too!!
> 
> 
> To be honest my favorite drink is water
> Second fave is coffee then followed by crown royal and jack Daniels



I was never an alcohol drinker.. but when I did, it was the sweet drinks.. I LOVED Long Island Iced Teas, but I have no tolerance.. 1 of those and I was turning cartwheels in the middle of the street. (Seriously). I was mostly a diet Pepsi drinker. However, since I have had gastric bypass surgery, there is no room for carbonated drinks (or alcohol) in my system. So, now I am a Crystal Light Iced Tea (Raspberry preferred) drinker. I wish I liked water more, it would be much easier.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's been drizzling light rain here until just now, I think North GA got the worst of the rain today.


Atlanta is also considered North Georgia but the heavy rain skipped around to different cities

I was on I 75 when it shut down today
Pile up due to blinding rain

Usually all the pile ups are due to speed 

But it is still easier driving 75 than the toll way 294/94 in upper Illinois 

Another reason to never go back north again


----------



## macraven

I'm hungry and can not find anything good to eat at this dump
(Affectionately called my home)


----------



## Lynne G

We just did pasta and salad take out.  Good Italian food.  Late meal, as soccer practice ran overtime.  

Time to relax, DH is channel surfing.  Time to read some trip reports and do a puzzle.

Hope you found something good to eat Mac.


----------



## macraven

You have left overs?


----------



## Lynne G

No, Little one ate hers and the left overs of everyone else's.  Sorry.  I am full though.  And blonde again.  And little one even noticed a little shorter too.


----------



## macraven

I bet your hair looks cute


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> Well, on this side of the pond, most people drink their tea with lemon and honey/sugar. Milk only goes in coffee. And you would never put milk in iced tea, but people put it in iced coffee... we're weird sometimes.


My tea loving daughter puts milk with a bit of sugar or honey in tea (and I do love Chai Latte's). 

Used the last of my freezer meals for the crockpot today-beef stroganoff! Green beans (also from freezer) along with some noodles. Love having dinner nearly ready when I get home. Love it even more when all I have to do is dump a bag in crockpot in am before I leave.  Now i have to plan, shop, and set aside 2 days to do the whole crockpot freezer meal prep thing again...

Apparently there was a strong storm last night. I sleep with earplugs in so I heard nothing! The weather radio is set loud and I have woken up to that before, so no alarms went off. Must have stirred up the worms as the chickens looked a little fatter and happy this afternoon!


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Kohlby I'm a black coffee drinker also
> We can sit at the front table here together
> 
> All the tea drinkers can sit at the last table
> 
> 
> And star buck fans will have the table in the southeast side of the room
> 
> 
> Beer drinkers can sit anywhere they wish


Wait - coffee AND beer?!  It depends on the time of day then.  I can't handle coffee much after 1 pm or I'm awake all night.  Maybe I'll start with the coffee drinkers and move over to the beer drinkers.    I do have Starbucks a couple times a year.  It's like going out for a dessert - not a regular thing.


----------



## macraven

But I don't drink beer so guess will only see you at the coffee table.....


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......yep, gotta be a good brand of Earl Grey.........nicest I ever had was at The Dorchester in London.......not an everyday place of course, but lovely!

Monyk........Moscow Mule!!! Lovely idea...........mmmmmmmm

Vicki.......mango ale? Not an ale drinker, but DH would love that.......

Hate iced coffee......tried it once.........no iced tea either........although I did like a drink in the us out of a bottle called Snapple........strawberry and kiwi and a half and half iced tea I think with lemonade........lush........don't really know what sweet tea is?? 

Wine and cocktail gal here.........water.......Diet Pepsi........ginger beer........storing tea and black coffee. Occasional beer like bud. Used to love fresh orange/pineapple juice but not allowed it anymore.........can get away with a little in a cocktail though......

Hope all those with storms and rain have better weather today............


We had torrential rain and high winds last night out of the blue, but calm this morning........skies half blue half grey..........

Bedding washing day today........and maybe a couple of bathrooms cleaned, or just do them all.........no other plans today apart from Wednesday night out with friend..........

Happy Wednesday..............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Wet Wednesday.  Rain before daybreak.  Dark gray start with 60 degrees, to be windy and gray and 50 degrees by lunchtime.  Then 50 tomorrow, 40 on Friday, with around 3 inches of snow, then 30 on Saturday.  Not looking forward to our visit from the arctic air once again.  And snow!  Come on, I was hoping to put the shovels away.  Oh well, after our arctic visitor, hoping that the spring temperatures arrive with the new week.

I'm a tea, coffee, and diet soda drinker.  And, I do drink a fair amount of water during the day.  Sweet tea, from the South, is like you put a large amount of liquid sugar in the tea.  I don't like it.  It's too sweet for me.  If I get ice tea in the South, I ask for plain tea, and can add any sugar if the tea's not that good.  I am a tea, more than a coffee, fan.  And I don't like beer much, but tend to enjoy a sec wine.    I also tend to drink my tea and coffee with nothing in it.  If the coffee is not good, I'll add cream or milk.  

So glad to see Keisha's still kickin'
and since today is Wednesday, 






  Yep, a camel.  Happy Hump day.  The week-end is indeed starting to be in sight.  

So, wake up homies.  Get that beverage out, and start the day.


----------



## macraven

Wednesday came quickly this week

Trying to kill my headache with stronger coffee this morning


When is April going to deliver ?


----------



## Lynne G

I hope your headache goes away soon Mac.  Just don't put Redbull in your coffee.  LOL  I am hoping our April is a string of nice, Spring days.  And hey, if you were waiting for April to deliver, did that giraffe ever deliver her baby?  

Good morning.  Time for another cup of tea.  It's cool inside.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning . Coffee in hand .


----------



## macraven

April as in when will she deliver


----------



## Robo56

Mac feel better.

 

Another minion to make you smile.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> April as in when will she deliver



Stil watching too........I have a second tab open.........sad person that I am.........lol.....


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning All! Happy Wednesday!!!

I have paid for my vacation! I upgraded to RPR to get unlimited express!! I'm so Psyched!! Although, I bet I won't need it going in September  But I am happy with that!! I just need to look at any package discounts that may come out between now and then as I might be able to take advantage of them and lower my cost. 

It's a wonderful day!!!


----------



## quandrea

Chuckers said:


> Good Morning All! Happy Wednesday!!!
> 
> I have paid for my vacation! I upgraded to RPR to get unlimited express!! I'm so Psyched!! Although, I bet I won't need it going in September  But I am happy with that!! I just need to look at any package discounts that may come out between now and then as I might be able to take advantage of them and lower my cost.
> 
> It's a wonderful day!!!


So much to look forward to.


----------



## Chuckers

quandrea said:


> So much to look forward to.



For the next 186 days or
27 weeks or
6 months or
4464 hours or
267840 minutes or
16070400 seconds... 

but who's counting.


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats Chuckers..........RPR is an amazing hotel.........I'm sure you'll love it.......

With EP sometimes it's just nice to have it even when it's not too busy......we use it every line we go through......even if there's 2 people in the regular queue........lol.......

And even in September it can get busy and some rides are always busy like Despicable Me, you'll be glad of EP with certain rides........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Congrats Chuckers..........RPR is an amazing hotel.........I'm sure you'll love it.......
> 
> With EP sometimes it's just nice to have it even when it's not too busy......we use it every line we go through......even if there's 2 people in the regular queue........lol.......
> 
> And even in September it can get busy and some rides are always busy like Despicable Me, you'll be glad of EP with certain rides........




I can also use the single rider lines so i'll have plenty of options. RPR does look beautiful.. plus it has a water tax and a 10 minute walk to the gate.. Sa-WEET!


----------



## Squirlz

Just checking in so you know I'm still around.  Here's a cute picture I took yesterday.  We took this rat in in December.  He had been coming to our bird feeders since March.  He was living under our front steps and kept digging the dirt and sand out from under it.  One very cold day I was unloading the car after our Universal trip and he came up and sat on my foot and looked in the door.  He was cold I guess and we figured he'd freeze if we left him outside.  So we managed to capture him and took him in.  Got a cage and stuff but he still isn't really friendly.  We'll probably take him somewhere and let him loose once it warms up.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> Just checking in so you know I'm still around.  Here's a cute picture I took yesterday.  We took this rat in in December.  He had been coming to our bird feeders since March.  He was living under our front steps and kept digging the dirt and sand out from under it.  One very cold day I was unloading the car after our Universal trip and he came up and sat on my foot and looked in the door.  He was cold I guess and we figured he'd freeze if we left him outside.  So we managed to capture him and took him in.  Got a cage and stuff but he still isn't really friendly.  We'll probably take him somewhere and let him loose once it warms up.
> 
> View attachment 224181



And the cat is thinking "Hello Lunch"


----------



## keishashadow

Happy humpty day!

I'm wearing red, supporting the cause & doing squat other than making a few meals to toss in freezer.  Least I have an excuse for being a slug for it today 

Lynne something about that new hair do to lift the spirits.



Chuckers said:


> I looked at flights in January - for September - and it was $200 round trip. I didn't book. A week later it went up $60. I booked.
> 
> 
> I was never an alcohol drinker.. but when I did, it was the sweet drinks.. I LOVED Long Island Iced Teas, but I have no tolerance.. 1 of those and I was turning cartwheels in the middle of the street. (Seriously). I was mostly a diet Pepsi drinker. However, since I have had gastric bypass surgery, there is no room for carbonated drinks (or alcohol) in my system. So, now I am a Crystal Light Iced Tea (Raspberry preferred) drinker. I wish I liked water more, it would be much easier.



Re Long Island iced teas, it's the crappy liquor quality they tend to use in those well drinks that will lay you low

Do u do SWA for the possible price drop credits?  Every little bit helps.



macraven said:


> Atlanta is also considered North Georgia but the heavy rain skipped around to different cities
> 
> I was on I 75 when it shut down today
> Pile up due to blinding rain
> 
> Usually all the pile ups are due to speed
> 
> But it is still easier driving 75 than the toll way 294/94 in upper Illinois
> 
> Another reason to never go back north again



How many times is that now? Do the surface roads, well that's if they have them down there lol



macraven said:


> But I don't drink beer so guess will only see you at the coffee table.....



You need re-educated comrade



macraven said:


> Wednesday came quickly this week
> 
> Trying to kill my headache with stronger coffee this morning
> 
> 
> When is April going to deliver ?



Ouch, maybe some chocolate will help? . I'm on #4 of my cup that holds 3 cups per.  No headache, just slept crappy, storms again all night. Never understood how people say they sleep well listening to rain.



Squirlz said:


> Just checking in so you know I'm still around.  Here's a cute picture I took yesterday.  We took this rat in in December.  He had been coming to our bird feeders since March.  He was living under our front steps and kept digging the dirt and sand out from under it.  One very cold day I was unloading the car after our Universal trip and he came up and sat on my foot and looked in the door.  He was cold I guess and we figured he'd freeze if we left him outside.  So we managed to capture him and took him in.  Got a cage and stuff but he still isn't really friendly.  We'll probably take him somewhere and let him loose once it warms up.
> 
> View attachment 224181



Friends not food?


----------



## Lynne G

At least Squirlz was nicer to that rat than I would have been.  We don't like the field mice that try to call our home theirs.

Yay! to Chuckers.  Solo with RPR's express pass is how I do it when solo at Universal.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Re Long Island iced teas, it's the crappy liquor quality they tend to use in those well drinks that will lay you low
> 
> Do u do SWA for the possible price drop credits?  Every little bit helps.




I drank Long Island iced teas because you really couldn't taste the alcohol.  I did SWA for my last trip.. when I priced trips this time, Delta came in at the lowest.




Lynne G said:


> At least Squirlz was nicer to that rat than I would have been.  We don't like the field mice that try to call our home theirs.
> 
> Yay! to Chuckers.  Solo with RPR's express pass is how I do it when solo at Universal.



Thanks Lynne, it's good to hear that someone else vacations the way I am going to vacation


----------



## macraven

I did not get the memo we were to wear red today

Still in my Mickey Mouse Jammies



Happy squirlz came back!

And thanks to Robo for the help


----------



## schumigirl

Have I missed something? Why are we wearing red? 

I'm wearing blue......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Have I missed something? Why are we wearing red?
> 
> I'm wearing blue......


Janet said she is wearing red for the cause


Have no idea what the cause is and wonder if I am missing something

All I know is today is hump day
Joe camel and all.....


----------



## schumigirl

I will be getting changed to go out tonight........I can wear red then........

Unless it's a don't eat meat or drink wine cause...........that I won't support.......

Nah.......oh wait is it National Women's Day?


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Nah.......oh wait is it National Women's Day?



Was just in a meeting where one of the women said (jokingly) they were all supposed to take off to protest not making as much as there male counterparts. I asked if any of the women in the room (about a dozen) wanted to switch salaries with me...no takers.


----------



## macraven

Out of jammies and wearing blue

I don't do "causes"
Not my thing


----------



## Chuckers

So, I made my reservation through the Universal Call Center. they have this 'new' service where they will allow you to send in a text if you have any questions. They send you a text, you respond with 'Yes' and if you need an answer, you don't have to call you can just send them a text. Well, I signed up for it. And, I had a question. I texted it and got a response almost immediately. they said they would call the hotel to get an answer to my question. About 30 minutes later, I had my response. Awesome service!


----------



## macraven

Some may like that new system but I prefer the old system


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Some may like that new system but I prefer the old system



What was the old system? You can still call them....


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> Good Morning All! Happy Wednesday!!!
> 
> I have paid for my vacation! I upgraded to RPR to get unlimited express!! I'm so Psyched!! Although, I bet I won't need it going in September  But I am happy with that!! I just need to look at any package discounts that may come out between now and then as I might be able to take advantage of them and lower my cost.
> 
> It's a wonderful day!!!


Though express isn't a need in Sept, it's still fun to walk by the people in the other line.  Also, RPR is a lovely resort.  That used to be our Universal home away from home.  The boats are so relaxing.  And if it's taking too long for the boat to come, then it says a 6 minute walk.  Being so close is nice during the pop up rain storms or to escape the heat off the day easily.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I will be getting changed to go out tonight........I can wear red then........
> 
> Unless it's a don't eat meat or drink wine cause...........that I won't support.......
> 
> Nah.......oh wait is it National Women's Day?



I'd give up vino before red meat lol

I'm all for one supporting a cause...good, lost, or otherwise...as long as people respect each other it's all good in the neighborhood. Naturally, no political/religious discussion here, a fun place for all.  Leave it at the door as they say.

Will say that red clothing makes me think of Nancy Regean and her power red dresses she favored, always thought she was such a classy dame.  The first Friday in February is also a wear red day here, one near & dear to me that draws attention to heart health.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Been a while since I have checked in so here I am!  But let's face it, these are the guys you want to see!

Lucas is ONE TODAY!  Can you believe it?  Time goes so fast...
 

And Chris will be four in April and is going to preschool!


----------



## tink1957

What good looking young lads you have there kfish!

Congrats to Chuckers on booking RPR...always nice to get express.

I'm still debating on how much time to spend at the motherland so I have either 185 days or 188 days till fun time. 

Airfare will be bought when SW drops their fares near Memorial day.(I hope)


----------



## macraven

Kfish!!!!!


What a nice surprise 
You have been missed here

Your babies are adorable!
All the aunts and uncles here will love seeing your boys 

Can I guess where you are vacationing for spring break .....


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Congrats to Chuckers on booking RPR...always nice to get express.
> 
> I'm still debating on how much time to spend at the motherland so I have either 185 days or 188 days till fun time.
> 
> Airfare will be bought when SW drops their fares near Memorial day.(I hope)


Sw has air out to I think end of sept

On the 16, oct flights will be released

Thought you were going before me this year


----------



## tink1957

I'm probably going Sept 9 - 19 with 3 nights at Pop first.  

The SW fares usually go down around memorial day so I'm waiting to book.  I have too many unused flight credits that expired due to booking too early.


----------



## KStarfish82

tink1957 said:


> What good looking young lads you have there kfish!



Thank you Tink!  They obviously get their good looks from their mom 



macraven said:


> Kfish!!!!!
> 
> What a nice surprise
> You have been missed here
> 
> Your babies are adorable!
> All the aunts and uncles here will love seeing your boys
> 
> Can I guess where you are vacationing for spring break .....



You are correct!  In Lucas's first year, he has been to Disney four times going on 5 in April!  He loved talking Mickey and loves falling asleep at the pools of Discovery Cove.  Chris loves the water...wonder where he gets it from   so anywhere with a pool is cool with him.  One month from today, we will be back there!


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Though express isn't a need in Sept, it's still fun to walk by the people in the other line.  Also, RPR is a lovely resort.  That used to be our Universal home away from home.  The boats are so relaxing.  And if it's taking too long for the boat to come, then it says a 6 minute walk.  Being so close is nice during the pop up rain storms or to escape the heat off the day easily.



I didn't think it would be in September, but the end of my trip is the first weekend of HNH and that might up the crowds. Plus, I just like having the option of bypassing the line. Since I am solo, standing in line talking to no one is freakin' boring


----------



## schumigirl

KFish......... Been too long since we seen you.........your babies are so adorable! And Chris is SO like you........lovely to see you post again........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  

Kfish - such handsome and cute kids. Thanks for posting their pictures.  Glad to hear you are on vacation again, next month.  

Tink - I'm waiting for SW too.  Using my credits also.  I'm with Mac though, going to take a peak on next Thursday.  For some reason, SW has reduced the number of direct flights to FLA lately.  Makes me mad.  It's only a 2 and 1/2 or so hour flight.  So, no, I don't want to connect in Atlanta, Kansas City, St. Louis, or Denver.  I guess since we are not a SW Hub, we are not getting the most direct flights anymore.  Either way, I tend to fly them, as they tend to be the cheapest, and most generous with changing.  Here's to all our fall travelers (well, September and October) best of luck getting a SW flight that is lower than you were hoping.  

It's a glorious sunny day.  Mother nature is such a tease.  50 out at 7am, and 60 for a lovely afternoon.  Then the arctic hammer hits.  30 overnight, with a wonderful drive in snow tomorrow morning.  High 35, so at least the ride home will be above freezing.  I'll give a chilly report tomorrow.  But hey, that means it will be Friday, and well that's a bright sign.  No matter though, with little one's early games, no late wake up times this week-end.  And, with the time change, Sunday will be harder to get up.  

So, happy Thursday, and enjoy a throw back drink and remember a good time.


----------



## wagman67

Good morning, all. It's Pre-Friday...I have been trying to push an official name change around the office for years, but some people still insist on calling it Thursday. Let's face it, when I leave work this afternoon, it's Friday, so I am sticking with Pre-Friday.

Had eval this week and bonus was approved (it has always been approved). That is what pays for my Uni trip each year, so just have to wait for deposit and then I can purchase our tickets from UT (then upgrade onsite)...already booked HRH back in January, so we will be GTG come May. This is the expensive year...next year, no tickets (APs) to buy.

Like Lynne, weather is going to be a tease today...Mid 70's...then snow on Saturday.

Oddly enough, I have a blank work calendar today, so I am going to have to get out and hunt something to do...can't twiddle thumbs or read this board all day.

Have a nice one.


----------



## macraven

So....with the pay raise does this mean you are buying the pizza for the homies here ?


----------



## schumigirl

Meatball, pasta and spicy tomato sauce for dinner tonight.........


Spent an hour or so this afternoon walking on the beach with friends little granddaughter.........friend had hospital appointment, so I said I would look after her........she is adorable.........it is a gorgeous day, but still chilly........she had a nice time though and yes, needed a minion band aid!!! Her imaginary cut was quite a concern to her........lol.......

Dropped her off at my friends  house then came home and called my aunt in LI to check on her........had lovely chat and now sitting with sun baking in the garden room windows........lovely late afternoon sun today........

Happy Thursday..........


----------



## Chuckers

The wind is SO bad here that it blew one of my co-workers off her feet. Luckily, I had been right behind her and I was able to catch her before she hit the ground. A few seconds before it happened I had jokingly asked her is she wanted me to follow behind her in case she fell.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> So....with the pay raise does this mean you are buying the pizza for the homies here ?



Oh...did I mention that I also hate pizza!!!! No, I didn't....because I love pizza. Everybody has to order there own...just tell them to put it on my tab. Enjoy.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> The wind is SO bad here that it blew one of my co-workers off her feet. Luckily, I had been right behind her and I was able to catch her before she hit the ground. A few seconds before it happened I had jokingly asked her is she wanted me to follow behind her in case she fell.



It's like nature's trust fall exercise.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Oh...did I mention that I also hate pizza!!!! No, I didn't....because I love pizza. Everybody has to order there own...just tell them to put it on my tab. Enjoy.



Can I have a white pizza with pepperoni, sausage, and bacon? just personal sized one please...


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm probably going Sept 9 - 19 with 3 nights at Pop first.
> 
> The SW fares usually go down around memorial day so I'm waiting to book.  I have too many unused flight credits that expired due to booking too early.



Where are you staying at Universal this year Vicki?


----------



## Lynne G

Bad hair day alert!  My hair is flying everywhere.  Good thing Chuckers is good at catching people.  My nephew posted pictures of his home, missing siding from the wind.  Eek.  This wind is just reminding us that winter is waiting in the wings.  

It's blue as blue out as can be.  But those winds are coming from the NW, so clouds will replace that blue sky with rain and snow. 

Plain pizza for me.  Personal size is fine.  

Schumi, sounds like you had a nice walk with friend's granddaughter.  Bet she had fun at the beach, even if the temperature wasn't as warm. 

Countdown, is a little under 6 months now.  Not really counting yet.  Few weeks behind Tink.  

 homies.


----------



## macraven

Going to the movies now

John Wick


Have no idea if it's a great movie but will find out


Buttered popcorn one of my reasons for going today


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Going to the movies now
> 
> John Wick
> 
> 
> Have no idea if it's a great movie but will find out
> 
> 
> Buttered popcorn one of my reasons for going today



Keanu??? Saw the first one couple of years ago.......it was good. Didn't know the second one was out now.......

Enjoy.......and the popcorn too.........


----------



## Chuckers

Well, today is super hero day... I saved a 'damsel in distress' and just now I helped stop a fire that could have burned down our warehouse.


----------



## Chuckers

I'm going to go see Logan tomorrow night...


----------



## keishashadow

Weirdest thing re SWA today.  Checked rates again since movement yesterday.  Used DH's points to book flight down for a change. Looked at the price in cash first, nope, still more than I had paid using conversation of points to dollars

Went into point mode and

Wahla

For all 3 of us, a total of almost 7,500 pts less than what we originally paid. Thought I made a mistake, backed out & did it again. Tried to modify it but got error message. Called SWA, was on hold for almost an hour while they figured it out. Said it was a pricing mistake but they honored it.  Woohoo.

They are switching entire reservation system over, up to earlier in May something is on old one.

Just saying, for those who use cash & points, make sure to check them both as points didn't have to match up with $ amount for my flight in Jully.



tink1957 said:


> I'm probably going Sept 9 - 19 with 3 nights at Pop first.
> 
> The SW fares usually go down around memorial day so I'm waiting to book.  I have too many unused flight credits that expired due to booking too early.



Good luck, they never have for me. Is that the anniversary sale or is it another date.  Yet another sale that never worked out for me.



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Kfish - such handsome and cute kids. Thanks for posting their pictures.  Glad to hear you are on vacation again, next month.
> 
> Tink - I'm waiting for SW too.  Using my credits also.  I'm with Mac though, going to take a peak on next Thursday.  For some reason, SW has reduced the number of direct flights to FLA lately.  Makes me mad.  It's only a 2 and 1/2 or so hour flight.  So, no, I don't want to connect in Atlanta, Kansas City, St. Louis, or Denver.  I guess since we are not a SW Hub, we are not getting the most direct flights anymore.  Either way, I tend to fly them, as they tend to be the cheapest, and most generous with changing.  Here's to all our fall travelers (well, September and October) best of luck getting a SW flight that is lower than you were hoping.
> 
> It's a glorious sunny day.  Mother nature is such a tease.  50 out at 7am, and 60 for a lovely afternoon.  Then the arctic hammer hits.  30 overnight, with a wonderful drive in snow tomorrow morning.  High 35, so at least the ride home will be above freezing.  I'll give a chilly report tomorrow.  But hey, that means it will be Friday, and well that's a bright sign.  No matter though, with little one's early games, no late wake up times this week-end.  And, with the time change, Sunday will be harder to get up.
> 
> So, happy Thursday, and enjoy a throw back drink and remember a good time.



We've been lucky thus far with flights this year although I think the idea of a pre 6 am flight to MCO (a little over 2 hours for us too) is ridiculously early considering our airport doesn't open desk till 5 am.  Awfully close window to check luggage.



Chuckers said:


> The wind is SO bad here that it blew one of my co-workers off her feet. Luckily, I had been right behind her and I was able to catch her before she hit the ground. A few seconds before it happened I had jokingly asked her is she wanted me to follow behind her in case she fell.



We had a 2 seater garden swing go airborne, it's literally in pieces. Canvas ripped all to heck. Glad it didn't land in pool and rip cover.  Admittedly, it was early to put it out but, couldn't resist as we've been having several days of 60+ weather nearly every week for over a month.  Lovely today, but heard -3 tomorrow night  I am going to blow all the snow east...duck Lynne lol.


----------



## pcstang

I won't tell you the temperature down south today....11 days and we will be in Orlando for Madrid Gras!


----------



## Monykalyn

ya'll scared me with the "nice and sunny warm here and snow saturday" reports so I checked the weather forecast and and WT?  NO no more "wintry mix" no no more "sleet"!! it is SPRING break and I wanted to work in the garden Plus we will be gone to MIL this weekend (have to work a convention Sun/Mon) so the chickens will be alone. gonna have to find someone to check on the ladies and rescue the eggs before they freeze.

Rant over-but I am ready for real spring


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> We had a 2 seater garden swing go airborne, it's literally in pieces. Canvas ripped all to heck. Glad it didn't land in pool and rip cover.  Admittedly, it was early to put it out but, couldn't resist as we've been having several days of 60+ weather nearly every week for over a month.  Lovely today, but heard -3 tomorrow night  I am going to blow all the snow east...duck Lynne lol.



Ouch! Poor swing! We're not going to get that cold here... 11 tomorrow night.. supposedly.


----------



## Monykalyn

Annd we are in tornado watch again-storm hit - some small hail to start then rain. 
Watching Three O'Clock High and drinking wine and eating cheese and crackers. Made pancakes and french toast for the others. Probably most underrated and least known of the '80's movies....


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Where are you staying at Universal this year Vicki?


Cabana Bay again since we can stay twice as long for the same money as RPR...really miss the express pass though but we can deal as it's not too crowded in September.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> ya'll scared me with the "nice and sunny warm here and snow saturday" reports so I checked the weather forecast and and WT?  NO no more "wintry mix" no no more "sleet"!! it is SPRING break and I wanted to work in the garden Plus we will be gone to MIL this weekend (have to work a convention Sun/Mon) so the chickens will be alone. gonna have to find someone to check on the ladies and rescue the eggs before they freeze.
> 
> Rant over-but I am ready for real spring


I volunteer schumi to care for the chickens

She loves chicken in so many different ways


Oops, maybe schumi should not watch over the chickies....


But MonyK, have a fun weekend!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Annd we are in tornado watch again-storm hit - some small hail to start then rain.
> Watching Three O'Clock High and drinking wine and eating cheese and crackers. Made pancakes and french toast for the others. Probably most underrated and least known of the '80's movies....


Stay safe
Tornadoes are nasty

But if you drink enough wine, you'll forget about the storm


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> We had a 2 seater garden swing go airborne, it's literally in pieces. Canvas ripped all to heck. Glad it didn't land in pool and rip cover.  Admittedly, it was early to put it out but, couldn't resist as we've been having several days of 60+ weather nearly every week for over a month.  Lovely today, but heard -3 tomorrow night  I am going to blow all the snow east...duck Lynne lol.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> I volunteer schumi to care for the chickens
> 
> She loves chicken in so many different ways
> 
> 
> Oops, maybe schumi should not watch over the chickies....
> 
> 
> But MonyK, have a fun weekend!



storm has passed us already though


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sending the storm my way


Tv keeps going out tonight
When my dish contract is up, won't be renewing 

It rains and then the lightening
Then it stops 
Rain comes back and again no tv

At least my iPhone still works


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk.......glad the storm passed and no damage.........

Lol.......no, you know me........not an animal person here at all........although I think you can't eat those kind of chickens.......they'd be safe with me...........


Just waved both off to work........breakfast first before I do anything else..........

Eggs I think today........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Retreat, Retreat.  Mother Nature where did ya go?  Good bye 60's, blow past 50's, slip away 40's.  Yes, lets get that arctic hammer to hit even harder than predicted.  No 38 today, let's make it 33.  Oh, and not to let little one, who's early morning games got moved up until late morning and lunchtime on Saturday, get warmer.  Oh no, not 33, with wind chill of around 25 degrees, no, a high of 31, with wind chills in the teens.  With tournaments like this one, I don't think they will cancel, they never tend to be rescheduled.  If they do play, I assume, shorter games, and "heat up" breaks that the referees can call for both teams.  Me?  In DH's ECWS jacket, a leftover from his Army days.  I've shoveled snow with that jacket on, and a T-Shirt under it, and was sweating.  Wearing little one's sheepskin boots that she outgrew.  Fashion is not my concern.  Oh, and my Dsis knitted me the cutest black wool hat.  That I will be sporting too.  Either that, or just my winter coat and sitting in the car.  I'll let y'all all know.  Maybe even a picture.  I'll try not to shiver when holding the phone. 

Oh those poor chickens.  I assume my neighbor chickens will make no outside appearances these next couple of days.  Sometimes I wonder if the birds are smarter than us.  LOL

So, TGIF.  It is Friday.  Arctic air, go home, like NOW!

Keisha, oh no!  That swing.  Just means a new purchase came on the horizon.  Yeah, so much for that nice, early spring weather.  And if the arctic hammer aims right, we will enjoy a snow filled nor'easter on Tuesday.  No need to get out of the 30's degrees until at least Thursday of next week. Yay, for a spring break vacation, even if getting up before the crack of dawn.  I tend not to book those red eyed flights, even if it means arriving in the middle of the morning.  Bundle up, and enjoy your week-end.

Chuckers, hope you enjoy seeing Logan.  Let the gore and missing body parts entertain.  I liked the movie, but I think my kids liked it more.  Oldest one is a huge comic fan, and Wolverine is one of his favorite characters.  

Stay warm those who had the arctic hammer hit, glad to hear the tornado watch yielded no tornadoes for MonyK.  

Hope Schumi's eggs or whatever you had for breakfast was lovely.  

Good morning Mac.  Hope your internet is working well, and you are enjoying a large hot, black coffee, with no cat hairs in it.  

PC, safe travels.  Yeah, better not post your temperature.  Lucky on both counts.

Time for my tea.  Hot with a lemon.  I'll be sure to make enough for several cups.  

Take care, homies.!


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers, hope you enjoy seeing Logan.  Let the gore and missing body parts entertain.  I liked the movie, but I think my kids liked it more.  Oldest one is a huge comic fan, and Wolverine is one of his favorite characters.



Thanks! I never thought I would like the 'comic book' movies, but I really do! Hugh Jackman is one of my favorite actors to watch.. that man could stand on stage and read the phone book and I would be enthralled. Especially when he talks with his native accent...

I am REALLY looking forward to GOTG2. BABY GROOT!!!!!

and we have snow this morning.. not supposed to last past noon tho, so that's good. 

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> I am REALLY looking forward to GOTG2. BABY GROOT!!!!!


Me too!! The kids just groan when I want to watch GotG for the 20th time. One of the very few movies I paid to see in theater more than once (think that one was 3 times, The Force Awakens x 2).
BRRRRR @Lynne G stay warm! 
Yea the chickens tend to stay indoors if snow-they don't mind the rain, but the white stuff on the ground-nope! They've got a coop that can comfortably hold 5-6 chickens (only have 3) so it's not like they are cramped LOL

Hope everyone stays safe and warm. Think we are heading to the lake and MiL tonight as tomorrow weather is going to be icky. Just like my own bed better!

Warm coffee in hand, hot chocolate made for the lil guy (he's got a cold, mild sore throat) and a croupy cough. At least he has today and the next week off for spring break.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Sun is shinning supposed to be 80 today. Coffee mug in hand .

Monykalyn hope your little feels better soon .


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


>







Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Sun is shinning supposed to be 80 today. Coffee mug in hand .
> 
> Monykalyn hope your little feels better soon .



I admit, I'm jealous.......... chilly and grey here today..........

MonyK..........hope little one feels better soon.............


Been stuck in dealing with workmen coming to give quotes for building work we want done to the house.........it's not too bad, only had one so far that was a little condescending........won't be getting them! But oh my........the thought of scaffolding and the place upside down is a nightmare.........but, we want to do it.........so onwards we go.......

Always interesting to see varying quotes.........


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I am REALLY looking forward to GOTG2. BABY GROOT!!!!!



GOTG is one of my favorites, I just can't decide if it because of the story or the music...mix them together and you got the movie of the year. Gonna need an Express Pass for GOTG2!

Really enjoyed Logan. Suicide Squad had great music...story was iffy but fun. It would be hard to imagine how they could have embodied Deadpool from the comics any better than they did with the movie.

Rumors of a Nightwing movie are out and about. WW and JL need to light thinks up for DC.

Yeah, I'm a geek, wanna make somethin' of it?

Tornado and hail activity last night, moderate today, chances of snow have dwindled for tomorrow.

Hope everyone gets off to a good weekend.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> GOTG is one of my favorites, I just can't decide if it because of the story or the music...mix them together and you got the movie of the year. Gonna need an Express Pass for GOTG2!
> 
> Really enjoyed Logan. Suicide Squad had great music...story was iffy but fun. It would be hard to imagine how they could have embodied Deadpool from the comics any better than they did with the movie.
> 
> Rumors of a Nightwing movie are out and about. WW and JL need to light thinks up for DC.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a geek, wanna make somethin' of it?
> 
> Tornado and hail activity last night, moderate today, chances of snow have dwindled for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone gets off to a good weekend.




What really made the movies for me, GOTG and Deadpool, was the humor. I will never look at Unicorns the same way again... The music in GOTG was fantastic. Hooked on a Feeling has to be one of my favorite 'songs that make me smile.'

I was never a comic book geek growing up.. I read some 'Archie' comics.. but I am really loving most of these super hero movies.. I'm one of the few that enjoyed the first two Fantastic 4 movies - which, of course, might have been the fact that Chris Evans was in them... but I still liked them.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Me too!! The kids just groan when I want to watch GotG for the 20th time. One of the very few movies I paid to see in theater more than once



I think I read that Disney is turning Epcot's Ellen's Energy ride into a GOTG attraction. I really hope it's a trackless ride with TONS of Baby Groot effects..


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we are a geek family when it comes to comics.  Saw all the comic movies.  I really liked Deadpool and when the music started for GOTG, I was like smile.  That was a favorite movie too, and very looking forward to round 2.    Yep, baby Groot will also bring a smile.  I guess next up may be Thor, but Kong is up next, as older kid wants to see it, and well, might as well too.  

I'm glad others enjoyed Logan too.

Funny, I wasn't too keen when he played Green Lantern, but Deadpool is so his wheelhouse.  That first scene in Logan, with Deadpool in the phone booth, classic and so funny.  Waiting to see the 2nd round of that one too.


----------



## Lynne G

OOOH losts of snow coming sideways.  First small, now big, puffy flakes.  Darn, have to scrape my car if I decide to go home.  Thankfully, salt mixture on road, so mostly snow on edges of road, grass and trees, and cars.  Seems no sound of birds, only traffic.  Joy this winter day of March.  What March, major snow??  Uh.  Come on Spring..  Get movin'.  Bitter cold day predicted for the games tomorrow.  Winter gear recommended.  Another joy.


----------



## macraven

Storms gone and it lowered our temps to 60 here

Hope all of youse stay warm today!


----------



## schumigirl

Just back in from grocery shopping..........always fun! 

Had enough of workmen and quotes for the day.......amazing how sometimes there's thousands of pounds of difference.......not just hundreds! 

Need a glass of wine...........it's five o'clock somewhere........oh...wait.......it's five o clock here


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! or maybe not so yay!  They actually cancelled the games.  Seems single digit wind chill temps and snowy fields do not make a fun time to play.  Oh well, that means dance dress shopping.  Never can wear something worn before.  And no, I am not paying that much for a dress.  When proms start next year, will be even more poor.  Schumi, did ya save me a glass of wine?  I may need it now.  (not quite 5 o'clock here, but close enough) LOL 

And Mac, I'll take that 60 degree day right now too. 

Enjoy the week-end all!


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Yay! or maybe not so yay!  They actually cancelled the games.  Seems single digit wind chill temps and snowy fields do not make a fun time to play.



My youngest's first baseball game of his 7th grade year was in weather that was 22 degrees with a 12 mile an hour 'breeze'...most miserable sporting event of my life. They both play football and we haven't even played a football game that cold...yeah, we would, it just that the temps aren't that low during our football season.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> What really made the movies for me, GOTG and Deadpool, was the humor. I will never look at Unicorns the same way again... The music in GOTG was fantastic. Hooked on a Feeling has to be one of my favorite 'songs that make me smile.'
> 
> I was never a comic book geek growing up.. I read some 'Archie' comics.. but I am really loving most of these super hero movies.. I'm one of the few that enjoyed the first two Fantastic 4 movies - which, of course, might have been the fact that Chris Evans was in them... but I still liked them.



So-are your watching "Riverdale"? Not sure there is much connection to comics other than characters names though. Surprisingly engaging show.



Lynne G said:


> Yay! or maybe not so yay!  They actually cancelled the games.  Seems single digit wind chill temps and snowy fields do not make a fun time to play.  Oh well, that means dance dress shopping.  Never can wear something worn before.  And no, I am not paying that much for a dress.  When proms start next year, will be even more poor.  Schumi, did ya save me a glass of wine?  I may need it now.  (not quite 5 o'clock here, but close enough) LOL
> 
> And Mac, I'll take that 60 degree day right now too.
> 
> Enjoy the week-end all!


Yay to cancelled games? Have fun dress shopping. My oldest DD found online shopping to be surprisingly economical (of course she is super tall so ordering online vs store + altering was cheaper)

AND speaking of geeks...oldest DD called and begged to go Planet Comicon in KC next month. Dr who companion, not to mention Stephen Amell, Felicia Day, another actress from Warehouse 13, and then my favorite-Jason Isaacs-yeah she talked me into going. But she bought the passes and I took care of hotel as I told her I was tapped out for 2 Disney trips (so far), + maintenance on my truck. Also taking the middle kid - she is the illustrator/writer (fan fiction-nearly 85000 reads on her book on wattpad) so we figure she may enjoy the comic book section.  Now they are figuring out what to wear vs true cosplay...
and did i mention Jason Isaacs...


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> I admit, I'm jealous.......... chilly and grey here today..........



If I could send you some warm Floridia sun I would


----------



## macraven

Send it to georgia too

Bad weather coming....


And I have become a whimp for cold weather now


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> If I could send you some warm Floridia sun I would



Thanks Robo..........could be doing with it now.......today is another grey grey grey day.......and chilly too. 

Monyk............Jason Isaacs...........mmmmmmmmmmm 

Hope those with bad weather don't get it too bad..........



Another morning getting quotes for building work...........now to choose who........most of them can't start for a while as they're busy which is a good thing I suppose.......


Not many plans today.......off out this afternoon to get few things for kitchen........looking for new dinner service too......then out tonight for a drink with friends.........Just the village pub, so a five minute walk for us........

Have a good Saturday............


----------



## pcstang

Wow, I'm lost! No idea what or who you all are talking about. What is gotg? Never been in to superheroes or comics. Supposed to be 80 tomorrow. Going to a friends to shoot guns. I eventually need to go pick up my AR-15 I bought 6 months ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Me neither pc.......... those comics passed me by....... Have fun shooting! We would enjoy that........

You missed the bacon!!! All that's left is that lovely aroma that annoys my one vegetarian friend.........well, friend of a friend really.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Me neither pc.......... those comics passed me by....... Have fun shooting! We would enjoy that........
> 
> You missed the bacon!!! All that's left is that lovely aroma that annoys my one vegetarian friend.........well, friend of a friend really.........


I just looked...no bacon in my house. But....we are going to cook up deer sausage and chili today. That meat is good! Have a great Saturday Schumi!


----------



## tink1957

Mmmm bacon...who doesn't like the smell of bacon?

I even like bacon in my drinks...Cowfish has a nice one called Buffaos and Bacon.

Now I have to go fix bacon and eggs for breakfast...

Cold weather is coming again, I think mac's area is expecting a dusting of snow this week 

PC, gotg is Guardians of the galaxy.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Oh weather, you are such a tease.  Absolutely beautiful, clear blue sky, and lovely sunrise.  Yep, but 12 degrees, and 20 to 30 mph wind.  Happily, car has heated seats and cranking.  Little one, the other night, when practice was 35 that night, had her seat and air dial on HI.

Hey, PC, I saw ya sneak in that 80 degree weather.  Rub it in. LoL

Hey Keisha, see we are sharing that single digit wind chill.  

Still watching the nor'easter that may dump double inches of snow on Tuessday.  Winter roaring like a lion as Spring starts.

But it is Saturday, and lazy day now.  Older one wants breakfast, DH is slow to leave, and little one is still asleep.  
Time to start the tea and coffee pot.

Have a great Saturday homies!


----------



## marciemi

Also enjoying the beautiful 80's weather here but closely watching the storm info too.  My Air Force son and his best friend from college came home Thursday for a visit.  Friend should be fine flying back from Orlando to Atlanta on Tuesday but son is supposed to fly into Dulles that afternoon.  Not looking good but don't know when/how to change it - if he leaves Monday that leaves his friend here with us, plus they lose a day of the parks and it looks like the weather will get bad that evening anyway.  If he changes the flight to Wed, I'm not sure they will have cleaned up the city/airport enough by then anyway, plus he needs to contact his dog sitter and boss, etc.  It's always something.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Mmmm bacon...who doesn't like the smell of bacon?
> 
> I even like bacon in my drinks...Cowfish has a nice one called Buffaos and Bacon.
> 
> Now I have to go fix bacon and eggs for breakfast...
> 
> Cold weather is coming again, I think mac's area is expecting a dusting of snow this week
> 
> PC, gotg is Guardians of the galaxy.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



I know!!! It's bacon.........I have a theory bacon is her weakness.......she has allegedly been spotted in next big town eating a bacon roll.........lol.......I could believe it.......

I missed that drink Vicki...........


Successful afternoon.......new dinner service and few other bits bought today............and a set of 8 new matching mugs.......large and purple! Lovely.......

Having a cuppa.......town was busy!


----------



## wagman67

For those talking about Jason Isaacs, did you hear that he was named to play the newest Star Trek Captain...Captain Lorca, of the starship Discovery...in _Star Trek: Discovery? Great casting._


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> So-are your watching "Riverdale"? Not sure there is much connection to comics other than characters names though. Surprisingly engaging show.



I didn't even know that Riverdale was linked to the comics. No, I'm not watching it.. I gave up on Archie a long time ago.  

Logan was good.. and I LOVED the Deadpool opening!


----------



## macraven

Cold here ...


----------



## Robo56

72 here Mac. Was 83 today. Have to remember to Spring forward the time tonight.


----------



## macraven

So less sleep tonight 
Usually change the clocks at midnight 


Bet schumi will be here on time tomorrow 
Don't think her time changes until after ours does


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Usually change the clocks at midnight



Decided to do it early as I don't think I can keep my peepers open till then


----------



## Monykalyn

I hear ya @Robo56 - lil guy was up a bunch last night with aches,sore throat and fever. Urgent care today-no flu or strep just nasty virus. Motrin finally working and he is feeling better (Tylenol wasn't making a dent in pain or fever). Gonna put both of us to bed soon.

Cold cold here today. few light flurries. Pizza for dinner and watched a couple movies this afternoon-Finally saw Zootopia!
Thinking some tea and then sleep time...


----------



## macraven

Hope your little one is back to his normal
Self im the morning 


So, no night owls here

Buckeev, tinyD and pcstang were our nigjtowls 
Guess they are handling the baton off now


----------



## macraven

Two sons with birthdays this month
It used to break me on the budget when they were kids but now just give them money and I come out cheaper

Could always find things they wanted as kids then as teens

Now adults and money thrills them more

This weather is crazy
I know snow and cold are bad up north and now even some places in the south will know spring has disappeared here


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> So less sleep tonight
> Usually change the clocks at midnight
> 
> 
> Bet schumi will be here on time tomorrow
> Don't think her time changes until after ours does



Well, I am a little late this morning...................late night last night!

But, yes, you're correct......our clocks don't go forward till 26th of this month......which is our Mothers Day over here........so, for now can't get in the Dis from from 8am till 9.30 instead of 9am till 10.30 when it goes down for maintenance......

MonyK.........your poor little guy! Sounds a nasty one.......glad he's a little better.....hope you both managed to sleep, always helps a little! 



Slept late this morning though.........so much for not having a late night........best laid plans and all that.......we were meeting a few friends for drinks........supposed to be just for a couple of hours.......oh dear! DS informed us we got home at 1am.........but, such a good night........

Today, well, lazy morning and going to buy some new light fittings this afternoon........

Joint of beef for dinner tonight........

Have a great Sunday.....


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning homies

Tsk tsk 
Schumi was out past her curfew but well worth it as she had fun!

Hope all stay warm today
We got a dusting of snow last night but all gone when the sun came out this morning


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good Sunday morning homies
> 
> Tsk tsk
> Schumi was out past her curfew but well worth it as she had fun!
> 
> Hope all stay warm today
> We got a dusting of snow last night but all gone when the sun came out this morning



Glad your snow has gone and didn't last............and sunshine too!! WD for you tonight.........



Lovely day here, spent most of it out shopping for bits and bobs........now, lazing along settee with mug of tea and bits of shortbread.......the farm next to us, the wife is an amazing baker, so she sends some round to us when she makes a load........she should have been a professional. 

Early night I think for us........


----------



## Lynne G

Flower show, nice Hard Rock lunch, treats from awesomely delicious Italian bakery, and home again.  Left with a cup of coffee, happy people (including us) and 26 degrees earlier today, came home with some drunk St.Pat parade celebrating and chanting people, and 34 degrees. (And no, we were not the people drunk, celebrating or chanting.)  Some laughs at the clothing, body paint, and behavior from us though.

Yep, it is Sunday, now on EDT, and will certainly feel it tomorrow, when I leave in the dark once again until the summer.  

Hope all are enjoying this day of rest.  

And some of us are saying snowmagettion is arriving on Tuesday.  I hope the weather people are wrong.  As of earlier today, we will get over 6 inches of snow.  A foot or more, others are saying. Um, storm, stay way out to sea.  Please!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope your weather doesn't get too bad Lynne........my aunt on LI was expecting bad weather when I spoke to her Thursday night.......sounds like you had a good day though.......

Watched Bridget Jones Baby........decent movie. Tried to watch new Kong on the Kodi box, but no good streams to watch....will try again in a week or so. 

Almost bedtime here..........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I volunteer schumi to care for the chickens
> 
> She loves chicken in so many different ways
> 
> 
> Oops, maybe schumi should not watch over the chickies....
> 
> 
> But MonyK, have a fun weekend!



HA



marciemi said:


> Also enjoying the beautiful 80's weather here but closely watching the storm info too.  My Air Force son and his best friend from college came home Thursday for a visit.  Friend should be fine flying back from Orlando to Atlanta on Tuesday but son is supposed to fly into Dulles that afternoon.  Not looking good but don't know when/how to change it - if he leaves Monday that leaves his friend here with us, plus they lose a day of the parks and it looks like the weather will get bad that evening anyway.  If he changes the flight to Wed, I'm not sure they will have cleaned up the city/airport enough by then anyway, plus he needs to contact his dog sitter and boss, etc.  It's always something.



Deja vu? Didn't Xmas or Jan have same issues?



wagman67 said:


> For those talking about Jason Isaacs, did you hear that he was named to play the newest Star Trek Captain...Captain Lorca, of the starship Discovery...in _Star Trek: Discovery? Great casting._



Have to think on that one, did like him in HP. What happened to Chris Pine?  Was just settling into him as Captain Kirk.



Lynne G said:


> Flower show, nice Hard Rock lunch, treats from awesomely delicious Italian bakery, and home again.  Left with a cup of coffee, happy people (including us) and 26 degrees earlier today, came home with some drunk St.Pat parade celebrating and chanting people, and 34 degrees. (And no, we were not the people drunk, celebrating or chanting.)  Some laughs at the clothing, body paint, and behavior from us though.
> 
> Yep, it is Sunday, now on EDT, and will certainly feel it tomorrow, when I leave in the dark once again until the summer.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this day of rest.
> 
> And some of us are saying snowmagettion is arriving on Tuesday.  I hope the weather people are wrong.  As of earlier today, we will get over 6 inches of snow.  A foot or more, others are saying. Um, storm, stay way out to sea.  Please!



Same forecast here.  I predicted a big storm mid March last month.  Wish I had kept my big fat yap shut when playing that game. Friday we lost internet & direcTv for most of day due to ice issues.  we kept the electric and heat, guess I'll call it a win.



schumigirl said:


> Hope your weather doesn't get too bad Lynne........my aunt on LI was expecting bad weather when I spoke to her Thursday night.......sounds like you had a good day though.......
> 
> Watched Bridget Jones Baby........decent movie. Tried to watch new Kong on the Kodi box, but no good streams to watch....will try again in a week or so.
> 
> Almost bedtime here..........



The mr zonked out after I stuffed him with a pill, pulled his back a bit @ work on Friday.  Settled in with Kodi and surprised to see Kong on it.  Watched the long intro (no talking) then when John Goodman came on the screen...he was speaking in Russian lol. Guess it'll take a few more days for that to populate as an option for us.  Did watch girl on a train.  Almost gave up on it but stuck it out, just so-so.


----------



## tink1957

We just got back from seeing Kong in 3d, it was pretty good. I don't think it was worth it for the 3d effects...regular movie would have been just as exciting.  I'm glad we saw it in a theater as it needs a full screen for the best viewing.

Hope Mr keisha and monyk's little guy feel better soon .

Stay safe everyone in snowmageddon's path...I'm so ready for warm weather again.

WD time...enjoy!


----------



## quandrea

Cold, cold here tonight. -13. Snow coming. Hard to believe spring is only a week away. March Break here this week. Instead of homeschool the kids are doing swim camp. Busy week but a different kind of busy. My oldest just started her second high school course online. She's only twelve. Once school is back in session I must meet with the high school guidance department. She'll start high school way ahead. We are wondering if she'll do some homeschool and some in school. We will see. Getting ready to watch Madame Secretary. Hubby and I both have the cold dd had last week. Ah well. Fire is roaring and I'm cozy.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> For those talking about Jason Isaacs, did you hear that he was named to play the newest Star Trek Captain...Captain Lorca, of the starship Discovery...in _Star Trek: Discovery? Great casting._
> 
> Have to think on that one, did like him in HP. What happened to Chris Pine? Was just settling into him as Captain Kirk.Have to think on that one, did like him in HP. What happened to Chris Pine?  Was just settling into him as Captain Kirk.



Not replacing Kirk, it is a new Star Trek series..._Star Trek: Discovery...he will play the new captain on the series._


----------



## macraven

Walking dead

So far it is great....


----------



## Lynne G

Kid thinks so too Mac.  Older one.

Me, getting ready to sleep.

As weather report tonight, it will be a big one.  Double digit snow total.  Eek.  Well, fun for kids and dogs.  

March Madness being followed.  Big deal for our town.  

Cold night, once again below freezing.  

Have a peaceful night homies, and hope MonyK's little one feel better soon.  Mummy dust well wishes.


----------



## tinydancer09

So, guess what. I'm taking the plunge. I'm doing HHN17. YIKES.
The boyfriend loves HHN so I told him I would try it. We're going to go ON my birthday under the conditions that we also get to do the parks on the other days. He usually just goes for HHN and that's it. And of COURSE under the condition that we stay onsite! (DUH) He's never done all that so I'm excited to bring him into our luxurious world of hassle free enjoyment.

I think I'm going to weasel my way into the parks in may. He's got a wedding he's in on a may weekend and is going down on Thursday. His parents are flying in Friday AM and I think I'm going to grab them and take them to the parks with me while the boy is doing his best man duties. Then I think I'm going to stay an extra day after the wedding and go into the parks  solo unless he doesn't have to report to work. Great way to get into the parks. Finances are a little tight right now so I don't have extra to spend on a full out universal vacay. My sister and I are going to disney first week of May though. That's where all the moo-la is going.

Anyways, I have a question for you vets. My best friend is completely head over heels for his girl and is making plans for the future. She graduates next year, so he doesn't want to do it yet, but is planning on popping the big question next winter/spring(EDIT*** At disney!). He's thinking January or March. I'm partial to March, however, it's whatever her class schedule will allow. He would like to stay onsite, but will have a budget to deal with so he's trying to get free dining deals etc if he can. Question 1) he's saying it wont let him book past December, so, when does that usually open up? Thought it was a year in advance.
2)Is there a set schedule to when they usually do dining deals etc? They are not and will not be APH and are not FL residents. I think they're both SC now actually. He might still be GA.

Thanks in advance for any help! He's been asking me for months and I haven't had much spare time to research for him. Was hoping you guys would know as I never stay on site there.

Hope everyone is doing well! Things are pretty great on this end. Business could be better, but personal is going fantastic. Glad to see many familiar names as I scroll through.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Walking dead
> 
> So far it is great....


Oh I'm about to watch!
Popping popcorn now!


----------



## tinydancer09

Sorry mac. I guess I didn't specify. He's wanting to take her to the motherland, Disney. They're not doing universal.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Same forecast here.  I predicted a big storm mid March last month.  Wish I had kept my big fat yap shut when playing that game. Friday we lost internet & direcTv for most of day due to ice issues.  we kept the electric and heat, guess I'll call it a win.
> 
> 
> 
> The mr zonked out after I stuffed him with a pill, pulled his back a bit @ work on Friday.  Settled in with Kodi and surprised to see Kong on it.  Watched the long intro (no talking) then when John Goodman came on the screen...he was speaking in Russian lol. Guess it'll take a few more days for that to populate as an option for us.  Did watch girl on a train.  Almost gave up on it but stuck it out, just so-so.



Yep, famous last words Janet.........lol.......long as you've got heat and a fridge full of food........

Yes, we got the Russian soundtrack too with Kong.......I thought it was maybe starting off in Russia, but soon became apparent it wasn't......yep, will try again in a few weeks.........Girl on a Train is an odd one.......took me literally months to read the book........couldn't get into it, but thought the last quarter was decent. Movie was yeah.....so-so



macraven said:


> Walking dead
> 
> So far it is great....



Glad to hear it! Last weeks wasn't my cup of tea at all.........it definitely needs to get a move on.........



Beautiful looking morning so far today..........going to walk into village this morning, I need stamps and have a few birthday/anniversary cards to post this week........still chilly, but not too bad...to be around 56f. 

Thinking of breakfast now...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

TinyD...the free dining deal isn't out yet for this year and the dates are going to be very limited this year if they are the same as the bounceback offers.  The fall offer usually comes out at the end of April and any promo is going to be offered closer to the time he has to go.  If he is trying to book under a certain package deal it will only show the dates that promotion is valid.  Tell him to try booking room only first and his dates should show up.


----------



## Lynne G

Agree, usually the Motherland, you can reserve 364 days later.  Also, agree, that free dining is not offered as much as it used to be.  If there is a discount, you know the info will be on the DIS boards.  I guess, he needs to keep his eye out for a discount, then grab it when he sees it.  He can always change to a better one, if it's available.  How exciting, a knee down question at WDW.  If they are fans, what a beautiful idea.  Lucky girl.

And TinyD motoring to have fun twice in Orlando.  And yep, a dark side dude, horror fan, good choice.

Tink being an early bird.  Good morning Tink!  Hope all the flights took off timely, and all the guys got back to where they needed to be.  

You know it's cold, when the water bottles little one left in my car were frozen solid.  15 degrees and light breeze, before daylight, is just not right to travel in.  Red skies this morning's day break.  Yeah, sailor's warning for sure.  Updated weather - 10 inches.  Let it snow, let it snow, oh no, no, no.  I don't like the cold any way.  Blizzard conditions to start early tomorrow morning.  I'll most likely will be baking, as keeping the house warmer, and smelling good, is nice when there is a day off.  Older one has Spring Break, but decided to stay around home.  Hehe, we told him he gets to help us brush off the cars and shovel.  Grumpy kid, but he will help.  

So, will post pictures of the Flower Show, when little one clouds it from her phone.  I'll have to remind her.  Then I'll stick the phone or ipad outside tomorrow, to show ya what a blizzard is like.  Already warned the kids to charge up all devices.  The chance to loose electricity is high, given the up to 60 mph winds, and wet snow, that will come down at least an inch/an hour.  Joy! 

Happy Monday all!  Time for tea, and enjoying a beautiful, bright sunrise from the warmer inside.


----------



## Chuckers

Yay! Monday... Blizzard on the way.. whee... Maybe I'll be off tomorrow.. Trying to be excited about Monday.. it's not working.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Mug of coffee in hand .



Monykalyn said:


> I hear ya @Robo56 - lil guy was up a bunch last night with aches,sore throat and fever. Urgent care today-no flu or strep just nasty virus. Motrin finally working and he is feeling better (Tylenol wasn't making a dent in pain or fever). Gonna put both of us to bed soon.



Hope your little gets to feeling better soon.

Also get well wishes for Mr Keisha and quandrea and her hubby.



Lynne G said:


> As weather report tonight, it will be a big one. Double digit snow total. Eek. Well, fun for kids and dogs.



Neighbor across the street and her hubby had flown down from New York for a few days and are heading back home
to New York early this morning hopefully to get ahead of the massive predicted snow fall.

Her birthday is next month and I will not get to see her so had her and another friend come over yesterday evening and we had Appletini's and I gave her birthday gift early. She loves penguins so I gave her Kate Spade Penguin earrings and necklace. She loved it. Had a great visit.

Hope the predicted snow is not as bad as predicted for our Dis family in its path, Lynne, Keisha, Chuckers.


----------



## macraven

If I would not have moved south, would be facing 10 inches of snow now

Glad those days are long gone for me!


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to Kivara son

 

Happy Birthday to Kohlbys daughter


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> If I would not have moved south, would be facing 10 inches of snow now
> 
> Glad those days are long gone for me!



There should be some advantages to getting older and enjoying warmer climates.

I'am thankful for the warmer temps to Mac


----------



## kohlby

Tiny - Have you done HHN before?  I have not but will go this fall too.I'm not sure if I really want to go or not.  I figure I should try it out though.

Thanks Robo!  She had a great birthday sleepover. Now I need to schedule her to get her ears pierced.  She's wanted that for a while but we use 11 as the minimum age.  I found a piercing studio that will do it.  I need to make the appt still.

I hope those getting snow are doing okay and are prepared for it.  Make sure you have plenty of wine, beer, and coffee and all will be well.

it's supposed to get "cold" here, meaning down to the 40's.  It was really warm Saturday.  Luckily it cooked down by the time we made it over to the parks.  Toothsome had a 100 minute wait so we rode MIB A few times first.  Mummy single rider line was closed.  Fallon had a crazy long line.  Our drinks and bread at Toothsome were really good.  I took a risk and ordered re gnocchi and discovered I don't like gnocchi.  I loved the sauce and chicken in it though so I still had plenty of food to eat in it. Wait was up to 160 minutes when we finished eating.  We were caught off-guard thinking parks both closed at 10, when it was really 8 and 9, so we got less done than planned.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......sounds like a lovely gift for your friend,.......I've never had an Appletini........not fond of apples though, so that might be why........lol.......

Kohlby..........I wasn't allowed my ears pierced either till I was 11.........sounds like a nice birthday for your daughter......I don't like gnocchi either........but, wow 160 minute wait.......nope, would go somewhere else.....glad you got in though......


Stayed chilly all day here........but, our new passports arrived......fabulous service as they arrived less than a week since we sent them off.......now I can get our ESTA's done.......need that to get into the States........does last 2 years though. 

And our pictures don't look as bad on the passports as they did at the time.......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> And our pictures don't look as bad on the passports as they did at the time.......





Schumi always looks cute as a button!


(American expression you probably heard before)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi always looks cute as a button!
> 
> 
> (American expression you probably heard before)



Aww shucks.......made my day......yep, know that expression........


Staying lighter here for slightly longer now........I do like seeing light nights coming in......but, Spring definitely isn't here yet.........

How's your weather now mac?


----------



## macraven

Cold 
50 + degrees but it will warm up later this week


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Cold
> 50 + degrees but it will warm up later this week



Lol......glad to hear it........apparently we're fairly warm today (must have missed it) but to get colder by end of the week.........

Winter coats, jackets and boots will be around for a while yet..........


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Cold
> 50 + degrees but it will warm up later this week



Lucky you.. that's shorts weather! It's 28 here.. and going to fall.. hard.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers this means no lawn mowing for you this month

Some homies have all the luck ..


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Chuckers this means no lawn mowing for you this month
> 
> Some homies have all the luck ..



Yay! No mowing!! Wait, dang, I'm not far north from Mac, and grass cutting will arrive early this year...hold on, I have two teenage sons, so got that covered...whew, almost panicked.


----------



## macraven

Neighbors have been mowing their yards since mid February 
Dude across the street from me has mowed 3 times already


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Monday? Snow missed completely (we are on some mild plateau or something that makes most bands of weather go around us- my geology major daughter explained it to me once) so no snow but very cold.
Thanks for all the well wishes for my ill guy. He's feeling much much better - just normal cold crud but no fever or pain. At lake now as DH and I had work convention and grandma (lives here)  watching the kids.  On a break for a few hours already took a nap) then DH and I have to go back for a dinner, then after party one of the companies we work with is sponsoring. 
Stay warm all the peeps in path of this storm!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers this means no lawn mowing for you this month
> 
> Some homies have all the luck ..



Yeah.. I live in an association.. I don't do ANY outside work


----------



## macraven

Lucky ducky


----------



## Lynne G

Here comes the snow.  Latest is 10 to 12 inches.  And 65 mph winds.  Fun.  

And in case winter is not done, 34 tomorrow and 28 on Wednesday, both the high temperature.  No putting away those winter clothes.

Yeah, a week, and it will be Spring.  I am at least thinking warm.

See night owl, well, not a very late one, as all is closed tomorrow.


----------



## tink1957

Stay safe Lynne


----------



## macraven

I think Lynne is in training to be a night owl

She is never up this late


----------



## schumigirl

Grey and bit breezy this morning, not too cold though almost 60f for us..........I see some lighter skies in the distance, hoping it's coming this way.......

Not sure what I'm up to today.........

Breakfast first........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Sorry, double post......


----------



## macraven

Back later
Vet day for cats

Dental surgery 
All cats I have owned have had dental/gum issues
I know they will do fine


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Neighbors have been mowing their yards since mid February
> Dude across the street from me has mowed 3 times already


People stop mowing their lawns?    I've been mowing every 2 weeks instead of 1 since "winter" started, but that's about it.


----------



## macraven

We do as our front lawn is Bermuda grass


----------



## macraven

So we dropped the cats off at the vets this morning

Vet tech asks a few questions before we leave 
He asked when did they last eat

I said 9:50 last night
Mr Mac says 6:30 this morning

Tech says wait, cats were not to eat after 10 last night..

Was not a pleasant time for us

How stupid can a man be when he has been told do not feed the cats in the morning......

Left cats there and they will X-ray again at 1 today 
If stomach still full of food, I go pick them up and we reschedule surgery another time

Quite icy in our house now.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> So we dropped the cats off at the vets this morning
> 
> Vet tech asks a few questions before we leave
> He asked when did they last eat
> 
> I said 9:50 last night
> Mr Mac says 6:30 this morning
> 
> Tech says wait, cats were not to eat after 10 last night..
> 
> Was not a pleasant time for us
> 
> How stupid can a man be when he has been told do not feed the cats in the morning......
> 
> Left cats there and they will X-ray again at 1 today
> If stomach still full of food, I go pick them up and we reschedule surgery another time
> 
> Quite icy in our house now.....



Oh dear! Hope all is well and it can go ahead today........poor little things! 



Friend asked me if I wanted to start playing golf this morning!! Always thought it to be one of the most most boring sports......after cricket. But, she loves it so, might give it a try and see how I like it.......once weather is a bit better I think. 

Searching the whole house for a jacket I've lost........cannot find it anywhere........ 

Time for coffee.........


----------



## Lynne G

From the flower show. Title was Holland Flowering the World.  Lots and lots of tulips.  A nice bit of color in this icy and snowy day.

Poor cats Mac.  I hope they get done soon.  Yeah, not listening is common in our house.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies 
Hope everyone is doing well and for all of you that's dealing with cold hope your staying warm.
Well we are in double digit days now for our trip to the dark side and DW let's me know it every day now *


----------



## macraven

Hi St L
Hope you are staying warm


By the time your trip comes, Orlando will be great weather!


----------



## macraven

Have the cats home now and think they are stoned

Glassy eye and all and getting the munchies

But they can't eat until later tonight


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is doing well and for all of you that's dealing with cold hope your staying warm.
> Well we are in double digit days now for our trip to the dark side and DW let's me know it every day now *



Nice to see you again StL........your trip will be here before you know it.........



macraven said:


> Have the cats home now and think they are stoned
> 
> Glassy eye and all and getting the munchies
> 
> But they can't eat until later tonight



Oh bless them......nothing worse than being hungry and not allowed to eat!!! You'll be very popular later when you do feed them.........


Supposed to be in bed.......planned an early night........why oh why do you struggle to keep your eyes open at 7.30 some nights......but come 10pm you brighten up!!!! 

Tried to count sheep one night I couldn't sleep ........they turned into minions after I reached 8


----------



## Lynne G

Better remind DH Mac.  Glad to hear cats home and all good.

Shoveled and salted.  Now the real fun begins.  Overnight, 18 and high tomorrow 28.  So, anything wet becomes a skating rink.  White knuckle drive tomorrow, hoping at least a delay or another day off.  Down right cold.

And yay! StL's DW's darkside visit countdown.

Kids are hungry.  Time for pizza.  Yes, I am a geek.  It is pie day ya know. 3.14.  Later homies, have a safe, warm, and happy Tuesday night.


----------



## Chuckers

Gotta check in.. wasn't at work today so I forgot to say Happy Tuesday.. Which it actually was.. I was supposed to work from home today because of the blizzard, but I didn't have anything to do, so I played video games and napped! Awesome day!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Have the cats home now and think they are stoned
> 
> Glassy eye and all and getting the munchies
> 
> But they can't eat until later tonight





Couldn't help it Mac when you said your cats were stoned it reminded me of this video.

Glad to hear your kitties are home and are going to get some chow this evening.



schumigirl said:


> Tried to count sheep one night I couldn't sleep ........they turned into minions after I reached 8


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Neighbors have been mowing their yards since mid February
> Dude across the street from me has mowed 3 times already



At least 5 here...And the only reason we didn't mow in Dec was that Mouse/Minion trip! Very mild "Winter" this "Season".

Hope all youse folks up North are staying safe and warm!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Tiny - Have you done HHN before?  I have not but will go this fall too.I'm not sure if I really want to go or not.  I figure I should try it out though.


I have not! I don't usually enjoy things like that, but I told my boyfriend I would at least try it for one night this year. Told him I make no promises for years to come. I'm not a fan of being scared so I'm hoping that I will react in the way of humor than actual terror. I've always said I was going to try it at least once one day..... His best friend's soon to be wife also doesn't participate in HHN so for future her and I will probably find something to do at IOA or MNSCHP instead. Unless I like it of course! 


tink1957 said:


> TinyD...the free dining deal isn't out yet for this year and the dates are going to be very limited this year if they are the same as the bounceback offers.  The fall offer usually comes out at the end of April and any promo is going to be offered closer to the time he has to go.  If he is trying to book under a certain package deal it will only show the dates that promotion is valid.  Tell him to try booking room only first and his dates should show up.


I think he's just been trying to get various quotes online. The online calendar will not let you go past December 2017. I'm sure if he called he could probably get somewhere. But the online calendars for even just hotels won't let you go past December 2017. 



Lynne G said:


> Agree, usually the Motherland, you can reserve 364 days later.  Also, agree, that free dining is not offered as much as it used to be.  If there is a discount, you know the info will be on the DIS boards.  I guess, he needs to keep his eye out for a discount, then grab it when he sees it.  He can always change to a better one, if it's available.  How exciting, a knee down question at WDW.  If they are fans, what a beautiful idea.  Lucky girl.
> And TinyD motoring to have fun twice in Orlando.  And yep, a dark side dude, horror fan, good choice.


Yeah I'm excited for him! Im the only one who knows, and now youse guys. He's a fantastic friend and I know he'll make a loving husband for her. I haven't met her yet, so I reserve my judgement. She's apparently in on the fact that hes planning a vacation for her, but thinks its just an anniversary/christmas trip. HAHA! Boy is she going to be surprised! He thinks he's going to do it infront of the castle where that photographer is.... just pose for a picture?? what? NOPE RING!


----------



## tinydancer09

We have a frost advisory tonight. It's only 46 right now. We'll see tomorrow's low is 29 I think.

Oh, and on the boy. I knew you guys would approve of him since he's a HHN fan. He didn't get to go last year so he's pretty excited I have a mandatory birthday trip hes required to go to  Man, I'm so awful. MAKING him take three days off work... No, really we're both pretty excited. Plus, I  get to use a few of his perks to get good rates. I no longer have to wait for APH rates to come out if he's with me. I'm currently getting quoted $190 per night at RPR for September 20-21 and $130 at SPF for 22-23 nights. Pretty good rates if you ask me. We're going to switch hotels halfway through to save some cash since he has to purchase his pass this year and we both have to pay HHN tickets. We'll save at least $150(as opposed to staying at RPR during weekend HHN rates) that way and still have express for 3 full days. 

I'm not wanting to book until my next credit card cycle and hoping that I'm not going to lose opportunity to get the standard room rate. Fingers crossed with me until April 6?!


----------



## macraven

Fingers crossed


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 225501
> 
> Couldn't help it Mac when you said your cats were stoned it reminded me of this video.
> 
> Glad to hear your kitties are home and are going to get some chow this evening.



That is funny!!!!!! But kinda freaky at the same time...........


Chilly and grey here today..........and some nice weather woman just said the storm hitting the States will head this way.........eh, no......it can turn to somewhere else that's used to that weather!!! I`m ready for Spring........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Nice Schumi.  Hope your Wednesday is warmer and clear today.  To see the sea, hope it looks lovely.  

Well, narrow roads, snow from people clearing off their encased cars, odd parking places, and bitter cold.  A lovely 21 to travel in, and a high now predicted to be 29, ooh I degree warmer than first thought.  Frozen is the word of the day.  But, thankfully, a rain soaked Sunday in the 40's will wash away most of the icy snow we got.  And oddly, we are at least 1 and 1/2 hours drive from the shore, but sea gulls are happily squawking in the parking lot.  Do they like salt brine?

And since today is Wednesday, Keisha needs that camel (hump day) reminder:






 ha ha.  yea, here's a real camel:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay, another ha ha:






can you tell, I'm thinking of warmer weather?  Le sigh, not even out of the 30's until Sunday.  

Well, large cup of coffee drank, now looking for tea.  Was so nice, with little one delayed, and me too, had breakfast out with little one, dropped her off and made my way in less time than I thought.  Happy.  And so is older one.  Since he's on Spring break, let him sleep in.  He'll retrieve the little one though, so I'm happy he's being a cooperative big brother.

Later all, it's Wednesday, and Friday get slowly in to sight.


----------



## schumigirl

Just joined a golf club.......oh dear........

But, as I was filling in the form my friend who I have known for 15 years said she didn't know I had a double barrelled name.......lol......I don't use the whole name usually as it's fairly long, but can't believe she didn't know.......lol.......that amused me. 

So, going to give golf a try.......not giving out much hope but I can try........


Off out tonight with friend for coffee........Wednesday night get together........just made Mac n cheese for my two......added chicken and they loved it!


----------



## macraven

Is there wine at the golf club ?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is there wine at the golf club ?



  

The famous 19th hole............watering hole that is.........


----------



## macraven




----------



## Chuckers

I tried golf once.. but without the windmills and the clown's mouth, it's just not fun. I do like the little pencils tho...


----------



## Metro West

Just wanted to let everyone know Orlando is officially a mess of road construction. Kirkman Road in front of Universal is torn up but new bridges are open to speed you on your way. Not to mention I-4 downtown and near Universal is a real PITA in both directions. Allow extra time. This area will be torn up for years to come. The main problem now (in that area) is Sand Lake Road from Kirkman to John Young Parkway. The whole road is torn up while the State does roadwork. If anyone is coming down in the next few months, stay away from Sand Lake Road in the afternoons as the traffic backup is insane. Not sure how long this construction is going to last.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the info Todd...good to see you posting again.

I'm glad that I'm not driving in Orlando any time soon.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the 411 heads up 

So glad it was not like that when I drove to UO last month


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know Orlando is officially a mess of road construction. Kirkman Road in front of Universal is torn up but new bridges are open to speed you on your way. Not to mention I-4 downtown and near Universal is a real PITA in both directions. Allow extra time. This area will be torn up for years to come. The main problem now (in that area) is Sand Lake Road from Kirkman to John Young Parkway. The whole road is torn up while the State does roadwork. If anyone is coming down in the next few months, stay away from Sand Lake Road in the afternoons as the traffic backup is insane. Not sure how long this construction is going to last.



Sounds a nightmare Todd........that must be awful dealing with that route every day........


----------



## schumigirl

Just been out for some sushi with my friend........it was ok, but not as good as Orchids in RPR! 

Feel a bit boring as I fancy an early night again tonight........think we're all the same tonight........

Thursday tomorrow.........


----------



## pcstang

Guess I'll turn the lights out tonight...


----------



## schumigirl

No need for lights for us..........daylight is coming earlier and earlier.......yay.......and sun is shining!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Sounds a nightmare Todd........that must be awful dealing with that route every day........


 No doubt about it...just trying to spread the cheer that we Orlando residents deal with.


----------



## ky07

Metro West said:


> No doubt about it...just trying to spread the cheer that we Orlando residents deal with.


*Oh no cause that's where I will be staying in June *


----------



## ky07

*Should have said on Kirkman across from the universal *


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> No doubt about it...just trying to spread the cheer that we Orlando residents deal with.



Hope it'll be worth it when it's done........we can avoid Kirkman most of the time, but not looking forward to when we have to go on the I4. 

How's the road to Cuba.........


----------



## Chuckers

So last night I noticed an email from Delta. They changed my flights for a second time. My flight into Orlando was scheduled to get in at noon, originally. It was changed to 2pm, the first time. I was not happy, but okay with that. Then I see they changed it to 6pm. A whole day wasted. I was not happy...  So, I called Delta. I told them I booked my original flight so I could get in early and could they do something for me. He said it wasn't a problem to change flights since they changed their schedule. He booked me on a flight that arrives at 10am!!! (I have to leave the airport at 7am, but hey.. it will be worth it.) And, they didn't charge me to change my flight!! Now I am happy  

Oh, I also overslept and was two hours late for work.. and no one noticed!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Flights booked, arriving early and leaving later.  Wahoo, not as expensive as I thought.  But, with SW, I will keep checking.  Saving points is most important, and no charge for getting a lower cost change.  Also, that strategy with the rental car too.  Not as happy with that price, but stalking I will be.  So far, have not found a decent coupon to use.  Hotel booked with SMSM, so I assume will not be cheaper, and doubt APH will be during my stay.  Either way, now all pieces are almost set.  My pass expires this summer, so I guess I will pay whatever the renewal rate is, and hope it includes Volcano Bay.  I'd like to go there at least once, to check it out.  I like water parks.  

Well, the sun is shining, and the drive at 26 degrees was most pleasant, if you can ignore the honks from those in a hurry as most 2 lanes are only 1 passable.  

Late night for me, as little one out until 10pm.  I am still not the night owl, so cannot compete with PC or Mac.  LOL

Ah, it is Thursday, and Friday will be here before I know it.  Looking forward to a lazy week-end, no game until Sunday.  Afternoon one too, happy soccer mom.

With that, hope all homies are doing well, and plotting and scheming to get away for vacation.  Several.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Guess I'll turn the lights out tonight...


_Hey...._

_So you were the one that turned off the lights this morning_

_I ended up posting in the dark until 3:45 this morning _

_Stubbed my toe on the wall when I went to bed as it was so dark in here .._


_Well did not check out sw rates yet as not up at 6_
_Still debating on using delta or sw_

_Chuckers, are you seeing higher prices with delta this year?_
_It was low last month but now much higher for my dates_


----------



## Lynne G

Don't know Mac, but SW was having a "fall sale", so I did it around 8 this morning.  So happy, was checking out the end of August, as little one wants a 16 birthday trip, man, even more expensive then our Christmas flights.  Hmm, better find another cheaper, place for her to celebrate.  Good luck finding a cheap flight.  I get in around 10am.  Means a very early start, but that's okay, can sleep while all the little kiddies do at POP.  Yeah, wanted to stay at FQ, but at half the price, will do downgrade.  I decided to pay a little more, and stay more days at RPR.  I know my priorities!  LOL

Afternoon Mac, though.  Hope your coffee was hot, and your toe not throbbing now.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Monykalyn

Wish my husband could make a decision. He loves to wait til last minute and then wonder why things are so dang expensive.  Flights for him and middle kid to join us in August (oldest starts DCP 8/7, but he and middle kid have stuff going on that they cant come til 8/9) on SW are $131 each-cheap-right now!. And if we bought a few points it would make <$200 total for both them. Or just outright buy the tix and save points for November trip...I am driving down with the oldest kid and probably her brother.
Warming up here finally...


----------



## macraven

_MonyK_
_Just buy the tickets and your planning will be done _

_I looked at sw and my cost would be $249 for rt but add in my groome costs would make it higher than delta_

_Many for my dates have stops at other airports_
_Yikes!_
_Delta is only $30 more....._

_This is the first time I am seeing sw not going direct from Atlanta to Orlando _
_With some of the flights I could do, it would be faster for me to drive than fly in the fall_


----------



## wagman67

I don't worry with flights to Orlando. It is a 10-11 hour drive, but we enjoy it. That is about the edge of my driving preference. I don't mind flying, but would rather drive than be hassled with someone else's time frame.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _MonyK_
> _Just buy the tickets and your planning will be done _
> 
> _I looked at sw and my cost would be $249 for rt but add in my groome costs would make it higher than delta_
> 
> _Many for my dates have stops at other airports_
> _Yikes!_
> _Delta is only $30 more....._
> 
> _This is the first time I am seeing sw not going direct from Atlanta to Orlando _
> _With some of the flights I could do, it would be faster for me to drive than fly in the fall_




Yeah, me too Mac.  Flying first to Atlanta, Ft. L, Nashville, Denver!  What?  Crazy.  1 and 2 stop flights!  More crazy.  Since last year, only 2 or sometimes 3 flights a day direct. And we are only about 2 and 1/2 hour direct.  Hence, why I am leaving at the crack of dawn.  And eek, my round trip is only a little less than 20 dollars more than yours on SW.  While we have Delta, only other competitor is American, and well, both have been higher than SW so far.  I hope you see a good price reduction.  I would drive, but 18 hours solo on the road is not my idea of fun any more.  

Now, to whittle down the price of the rental.


----------



## Monykalyn

American is cheap right now too-but no direct flights. Plus SW has free checked bags.  I am very tempted to just buy the dang tickets. Probably need to talk about getting SW CC too-if we charged (and paid off) everything for a few months I think we'd qualify for companion pass too...Make those AP's for Disney worthwhile if we can find cheap/free flights....plotting, plotting.


----------



## macraven

Well since the night owls have not been by yet, time for me to turn off the porch light

See you when the sun comes up!


----------



## schumigirl

Loving your flight prices..........


So lazy today. Haven`t done much at all so far today.........cold, grey and miserable outside......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi. All the other sleepy heads are still in bed I guess .

I'am up early this morning. Going to go have breakfast at my fav place.

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Robo......you are an early bird this morning........

Hope you enjoy your breakfast and have something nice........mine was boring this morning......coffee, yoghurt and banana.......keeping bacon for the weekend......


----------



## Robo56

Going to splurge and have Eggs Benedict this morning. I will get my bacon fix with that.

I go to my favorite place for breakfast. It's called Mrs. Mac's Fillin Station. It has car memorabilia and all the waitresses use car names for their names at work. It's really good. Have to get there early as it is a favorite with the locals and the snowbirds.



After breakfast I'am going to drive to the orchard and get some juice and oranges.

Has been a little cool here past couple of days in 60's. Supposed to be 70 today so can't complain.

Off to get dressed and out the door.

Have a great day Schumi


----------



## Lynne G

Signing in.  Ugh, by the time we got home it was closer to 11.  The mom alarm clock was very loud this morning.

Enjoy this green day of whiskey drinking.

Robo, That place looks neat and food food.  My older one would definitely order what you are.  One of our favorite side trip was to an orange grove.  Who knew cows liked squishing oranges in their mouth.

Lazy day for me.  Errands and bill paying.  And nice lunch date with my Dsis.

So, party up, lift a glass up in honor of that famous Saint.  Yay!  thank goodness it is Friday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Waiting on coffees finish brewing, couple hours of work time, then off to get college kid  home for her spring break

Yes TGIF!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Going to splurge and have Eggs Benedict this morning. I will get my bacon fix with that.
> 
> I go to my favorite place for breakfast. It's called Mrs. Mac's Fillin Station. It has car memorabilia and all the waitresses use car names for their names at work. It's really good. Have to get there early as it is a favorite with the locals and the snowbirds.
> View attachment 226046



EGGS BENEDICT ROCKS!! That looks like a fun place to eat, Robo!


Happy Friday all! I already have a ticket to see Beauty and the Beast tonight! Can't wait!


----------



## tink1957

Happy St Patrick's day 

Happy weekend 

Time to get up and go to work...catch you later.


----------



## macraven

_Orange day for me...._

_Don't pinch me please_


_5 hours of sleep and on my 5 th cup of coffee_
_Did not make it until 8 this morning_

_Cats are back to normal now surgery effects wore off_


_It's either kids or kats I have to fret about _

_Have a great Friday homies!!_


----------



## macraven

_Robo_
_I have seen Mrs Mac eateries_

_Have a great eat there today!_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Going to splurge and have Eggs Benedict this morning. I will get my bacon fix with that.
> 
> I go to my favorite place for breakfast. It's called Mrs. Mac's Fillin Station. It has car memorabilia and all the waitresses use car names for their names at work. It's really good. Have to get there early as it is a favorite with the locals and the snowbirds.
> View attachment 226046
> 
> 
> After breakfast I'am going to drive to the orchard and get some juice and oranges.
> 
> Has been a little cool here past couple of days in 60's. Supposed to be 70 today so can't complain.
> 
> Off to get dressed and out the door.
> 
> Have a great day Schumi



Looks a fabulous place to eat Robo........hope you enjoyed it, and you have a great day too........





macraven said:


> _Orange day for me...._
> 
> _Don't pinch me please_
> 
> 
> _5 hours of sleep and on my 5 th cup of coffee_
> _Did not make it until 8 this morning_
> 
> _Cats are back to normal now surgery effects wore off_
> 
> 
> _It's either kids or kats I have to fret about _
> 
> _Have a great Friday homies!!_



Me too Mac.........don't do St P's day at all. 


Glad your kitties are better mac........kids and Kats......lol.....sounds like a self help book!

It is freezing here now........gone very chilly and wind is getting up.......going out in a little while......winter jacket is still being used today........put heavy coats away, but warm jackets never seem to disappear.......

Seen a few posts elsewhere that Orlando has been cold! Glad I'm not there right now........

Time for a coffee........


----------



## macraven

Is everyone here taking a long lunch today?


----------



## pcstang

The wife, me and littlest dude have all been sick. Trying to get recovered before we head out Tuesday to Orlando. Wife and daughter are watching Beauty and the Beast. Nic and I are going to see Kong tonight. Damn it's been cold the last few nights! Back up to 70 today and mid to high 80's for USO next week!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo......you are an early bird this morning........
> 
> Hope you enjoy your breakfast and have something nice........mine was boring this morning......coffee, yoghurt and banana.......keeping bacon for the weekend......


Did someone say bacon?


----------



## macraven

I would send you hugs pc but don't want your cooties....


Hope you all get better real soon before your trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........you'll smell the bacon in the morning PC......unless your sense of smell is impeded of course........I shall waft the aroma your way......... Yep, hope you and all the gang feel better soon, especially with your trip so close.......still, better to get it out of the way this week! Enjoy Kong.......we still only have a Russian dubbed version on the Kodi android box........will just have to wait for a week or so.........



Just finished dinner.......baked salmon and sweet potatoes with roasted veg..........lovely! 

It's raining and blowing a gale outside, nice to be in and warm. 

It's the weekend though..........


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Just finished dinner.......baked salmon and sweet potatoes with roasted veg..........lovely!
> 
> It's raining and blowing a gale outside, nice to be in and warm.
> 
> It's the weekend though..........



Schumi, why do I picture you in a cottage out of Wuthering Heights, nestled among the moors? With a fire burning in the fireplace, reading a book by candlelight?


----------



## macraven

Hey!!
No fair!!!

You had waggy over and not all of us...


He described your place 100% accurately


Or maybe I dreamed that is what your living room looked like


Never mind.......


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Schumi, why do I picture you in a cottage out of Wuthering Heights, nestled among the moors? With a fire burning in the fireplace, reading a book by candlelight?



Lol......you're not too far wrong........we do have hills behind us and the sea to the other side.......but we do have a real fireplace in our little cosy winter room that is kind of cottage like......and I do read in there........do you know me??? 



Sat watching nothing much on tv right now.........I'm on iPad and Toms on his laptop........quiet weekend planned with my mister. 

Weather is still miserable outside..........


----------



## Bluer101

TGIF. 

Can't wait till Tuesday.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> TGIF.
> 
> Can't wait till Tuesday.


What happens Tuesday?


----------



## Bluer101

I get up and go to work.


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Lol......you're not too far wrong........we do have hills behind us and the sea to the other side.......but we do have a real fireplace in our little cosy winter room that is kind of cottage like......and I do read in there........do you know me???



You'll eventually find the tracking device.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I get up and go to work.


Thought Tuesday you and yours were gonna meet up with pc and his.....


You'll have to tell me what trouble you boys get into on Tuesday


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Thought Tuesday you and yours were gonna meet up with pc and his.....
> 
> 
> You'll have to tell me what trouble you boys get into on Tuesday


What is this trouble you speak of?


----------



## macraven




----------



## Monykalyn

Robo-that looks like a cool place for breakfast!
pcstang-hope the gang feels better very soon!

St Pat's day so we go out for....MEXICAN! Prolly only restaurants in town not too terribly busy. And since the place we like is right by Hurts Donut-guess what is for breakfast tomorrow? although I usually have bacon in the freezer...
Biggest kid is home from college for spring break. Dog keeps checking on her whenever she moves rooms LOL.


----------



## macraven

I like your style of eating out 

My hero !!


----------



## macraven

Can back to turn the lights back on for agavegirl 

Don't want her to stumble in the dark trying to find the door .....


----------



## agavegirl1

Lights out????  I worked from 9-7 tonight.  I need a refuge.


----------



## macraven

Shoot!!

Did I turn the basement light on by mistake instead of the front door light?


Always so happy when I have my kids come back home agavegirl

I remember tax season is when you don't have a life
Busy as a bee then

Coffee and bacon served by schumi here early morning

She is in the U.K. So grub will be ready before you get out of bed
Think she is 6 hours ahead of us until her time changes later this month

And she never burns the bacon......


----------



## macraven

Ill be back in a bit
Going for a food run
Sonic it is tonight


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Ill be back in a bit
> Going for a food run
> Sonic it is tonight


corndog, onion rings (small) and diet cherry limeade for me  My one fast food indulgence


----------



## macraven

Chili cheese dog, large fries and Dr Pepper 

Love sonic 
Had none in the north but now have two sonic within 2 miles and the other 3.5 miles from the house 

Open to midnight and 1:00 am on weekends


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Chili cheese dog, large fries and Dr Pepper
> 
> Love sonic
> Had none in the north but now have two sonic within 2 miles and the other 3.5 miles from the house
> 
> Open to midnight and 1:00 am on weekends


Should be chili cheese dog with mustard and onions, tots and a sweet tea. Come on, you live in the south now!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Robo-that looks like a cool place for breakfast!
> pcstang-hope the gang feels better very soon!
> 
> St Pat's day so we go out for....MEXICAN! Prolly only restaurants in town not too terribly busy. And since the place we like is right by Hurts Donut-guess what is for breakfast tomorrow? although I usually have bacon in the freezer...
> Biggest kid is home from college for spring break. Dog keeps checking on her whenever she moves rooms LOL.



How cute with the dog!!! Must be lovely having her home for a while MonyK.........



agavegirl1 said:


> Lights out????  I worked from 9-7 tonight.  I need a refuge.



 



macraven said:


> Shoot!!
> 
> Did I turn the basement light on by mistake instead of the front door light?
> 
> 
> Always so happy when I have my kids come back home agavegirl
> 
> I remember tax season is when you don't have a life
> Busy as a bee then
> 
> Coffee and bacon served by schumi here early morning
> 
> She is in the U.K. So grub will be ready before you get out of bed
> Think she is 6 hours ahead of us until her time changes later this month
> 
> And she never burns the bacon......



I don't need the lights on now mac........lovely and light here in the mornings......Bacon is about to be cooked.........coffee is on.........pancakes are still to be griddled........DH still in bed though.....

We're only 4 hours ahead of you mac.....till next Sunday when our clocks change again.........

Although hope the grey clouds clear and sun shines today......not sure of plans yet.....

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## pcstang

Now I really want some bacon! Been up all night with my daughter as she is now sick


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Now I really want some bacon! Been up all night with my daughter as she is now sick



Oh bless her PC! 

Again, by Tuesday she'll be fine hopefully........such a lovely trip you have coming up.........hope she's better today......is everyone else better now? 

Bacon is done........we finished it  always more in freezer though.........




Just had a go at golf.......well, went to the driving range.........not my best performance........had a very patient instructor who said I have potential..........not sure what kind of potential........

To be honest, my idea of sport is cars and driving. F1 starts back next weekend..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no.  PC's house is sick bay.  Sending lots of mummy dust to the whole PC family, hoping quick getter better, and feeling great in time to enjoy the Darkside fun.

Ah, you know the morning is cold, when the heater is cranking quite hard.  Joy, a few more inches of snow by Sunday.  A wet and snowy day in store for this Saturday.  Roads are already wet.

Little one is still asleep.  I will wake her in another hour, if she does not get up.  We do have stuff to do today.  Then sophomore dance tonight.  Umbrellas will be the fashion accessory.

Hehe, Schmi in a cozy British home near the sea, now I know where ya live too. Hope your morning is warmer than mine, and at least you know golf may not be the best sport for you.

Time for bacon baking, and the teapot is ready.  Hoping the bacon smell will wake little one.  The mom alarm clock needs a day off.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Thought Tuesday you and yours were gonna meet up with pc and his.....
> 
> 
> You'll have to tell me what trouble you boys get into on Tuesday



Yes if I have too meet up, lol. 

Well right now we might have to quarantine them being sick.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Schmi in a cozy British home near the sea, now I know where ya live too. Hope your morning is warmer than mine, and at least you know golf may not be the best sport for you.



Lol....yes mine is the big sprawling house overlooking the sea somewhere.........you'll find us.......or just  follow the aroma of the bacon..........

Will keep up with the golf trial, but not convinced.........

Have a good day Lynne and enjoy your bacon too..........hope DD enjoys her dance tonight......



Off out for a bit........not sure what for though..........


----------



## macraven

Pc Sending mummy dust that your little gets better and no more sicky real soon!

Such a worry when our kids are sick


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Oh bless her PC!
> 
> Again, by Tuesday she'll be fine hopefully........such a lovely trip you have coming up.........hope she's better today......is everyone else better now?
> 
> Bacon is done........we finished it  always more in freezer though.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a go at golf.......well, went to the driving range.........not my best performance........had a very patient instructor who said I have potential..........not sure what kind of potential........
> 
> To be honest, my idea of sport is cars and driving. F1 starts back next weekend..........


----------



## pcstang

I used to golf, I really enjoyed it...sometimes. I'm more of a NASCAR and drag racing guy but I like all racing!


----------



## schumigirl

Never really seen drag racing.......yes, we love most racing.......as I'm sure I've said before in our younger (and slimmer) years we enjoyed raleigh driving for a hobby.........now that was fun! Till you ended up upside down and backwards at the same time.......lol.....

Now, we prefer the comfort of driving a powerful, but safe car, and watch them racing from a distance.


Mixed dinner for us tonight.........my two are each having pizza......and I'm having spicy chicken, lemon and ginger stir fry with noodles..........nice.

Very dull here, think we have rain coming.........


----------



## pcstang

Oh, wow! Rally racing is crazy!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Oh, wow! Rally racing is crazy!



 

But, so much fun!!!


----------



## Kivara

Robo - Thanks for the bday wishes for my middle son!

PC - Hope your wife and youngest kiddo are feeling better soon!

Mac - glad to hear the cats are OK...hope Mr Mac gets out of the dog house soon, hehe.

Schumi - hope the house work/repairs/beautification (can't remember if you said what it was you needed contractors for) goes smoothly.

Sorry if I missed anything else major going on!

DS#2s birthday was a hit (thankfully he was feeling well by then...he was sick the weekend before.) DH had a scary HIGH blood pressure reading at the doctors. Thankfully, it is A LOT closer to the normal range after a week of pills, no salt, and everything made from scratch. Doc was happy & said he doesn't need to see him for another 6 months, but to keep doing what he's doing. (Kind of glad we aren't doing Universal this year...not even sure how to eat very little sodium at restaurants for a week  )

DH goes to get all his teeth pulled in 3 weeks-ish (he comes from a "bad teeth family" AND was a typical West Virginian with Mountain Dew coursing through his veins...pre-high blood pressure, of course.) Thoughts and prayers appreciated 

Hope everyone's weekend's  going well! Hugs all around! I'm off to the shops to try to find him some low sat pickled peppers (canning is the one thing I don't do  )


----------



## Monykalyn

DH is doing a bracket for March madness so basketball around here for us this weekend-is there a more boring game??
Think I am going to see if any of the farm stores have chicks-need a couple to add to flock so we have eggs this winter...DH says no but he won't notice til basketball is done anyway

And now that weather is behaving again must get to the garden so we have food this summer!

Ugh @pcstang - hope the sickness vanishes quickly!!


----------



## pcstang

Kivara said:


> Robo - Thanks for the bday wishes for my middle son!
> 
> PC - Hope your wife and youngest kiddo are feeling better soon!
> 
> Mac - glad to hear the cats are OK...hope Mr Mac gets out of the dog house soon, hehe.
> 
> Schumi - hope the house work/repairs/beautification (can't remember if you said what it was you needed contractors for) goes smoothly.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything else major going on!
> 
> DS#2s birthday was a hit (thankfully he was feeling well by then...he was sick the weekend before.) DH had a scary HIGH blood pressure reading at the doctors. Thankfully, it is A LOT closer to the normal range after a week of pills, no salt, and everything made from scratch. Doc was happy & said he doesn't need to see him for another 6 months, but to keep doing what he's doing. (Kind of glad we aren't doing Universal this year...not even sure how to eat very little sodium at restaurants for a week  )
> 
> DH goes to get all his teeth pulled in 3 weeks-ish (he comes from a "bad teeth family" AND was a typical West Virginian with Mountain Dew coursing through his veins...pre-high blood pressure, of course.) Thoughts and prayers appreciated
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend's  going well! Hugs all around! I'm off to the shops to try to find him some low sat pickled peppers (canning is the one thing I don't do  )


My wife is hounding me to go see a GP. I haven't been to a doctors office, for me, in at least 20 years. I'm sure they will find something wrong. I feel great so I resist. Holy cow, all the teeth!?!? Are thoughts are with you both! I really should get braces but I'm resisting that too! Happy belated bday to Monykalyns DS#2!


----------



## Lynne G

Kivara, mummy dust for your DH.  Thoughts to you and family.  Great that young one was well so as to enjoy his birthday.

Waiting for little one to get ready.  Really high heels traded in for much lower ones.  Convinced her to wear more easy to walk in shoes, as it is just above freezing, and still sleeting, and going back and forth between snow and cold rain.  

Maybe out to dinner with older one.  Not hungry,  as very late lunch.  Maybe soup and grilled cheese instead.  Then it will be a dice roll as to who gets to retrieve little one, as once again, a late night.


----------



## macraven

_keep meaning to get back on here and the day has flown by.


now its time to start dinner.......

this is saturday isn't it?
maybe that is why when searching for flights they are so high now.

Hugs to kivara on husband's dental woes 
(I can feel his pain now, let us know how it goes for him)_


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Oh no.  PC's house is sick bay.  Sending lots of mummy dust to the whole PC family, hoping quick getter better, and feeling great in time to enjoy the Darkside fun.
> 
> Ah, you know the morning is cold, when the heater is cranking quite hard.  Joy, a few more inches of snow by Sunday.  A wet and snowy day in store for this Saturday.  Roads are already wet.
> 
> Little one is still asleep.  I will wake her in another hour, if she does not get up.  We do have stuff to do today.  Then sophomore dance tonight.  Umbrellas will be the fashion accessory.
> 
> Hehe, Schmi in a cozy British home near the sea, now I know where ya live too. Hope your morning is warmer than mine, and at least you know golf may not be the best sport for you.
> 
> Time for bacon baking, and the teapot is ready.  Hoping the bacon smell will wake little one.  The mom alarm clock needs a day off.


I'm dreading those days with my daughter. She's my little 7 yr old right now! Ugh...good luck!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _keep meaning to get back on here and the day has flown by.
> 
> 
> now its time to start dinner.......
> 
> this is saturday isn't it?
> maybe that is why when searching for flights they are so high now._


We did publix subs for a late lunch plus dinner. Why anyone goes to subway is beyond me. I haven't touched mine yet but, boars head meat and all...yes please!


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Lynne and PC. And yes PC, all his teeth...poor guy, they really are dreadful. Most of his family has gotten full dentures before 30...so he made it past that!

My DH was the same way...hadn't been to a GP in decades. He only went because the dentist checked his blood pressure & refused to pull his teeth until a GP cleared him. 

Hope everyone has a nice night and rest of the weekend!


----------



## pcstang

Will be at sals, cowfish, finnegans and RPR nachos soon with some good friends! Weather looks almost perfect next week in Otown!


----------



## tink1957

Hope your little one is doing better PC.

Kivara, I had a health check last week and was told that I have high blood pressure too...I feel for your DH...I have bad teeth too so maybe the two are related...also have to be half dead to visit a doctor 



Mac...airfare has to get cheaper by Memorial day or I'll have to drive


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hope your little one is doing better PC.
> 
> Kivara, I had a health check last week and was told that I have high blood pressure too...I feel for your DH...I have bad teeth too so maybe the two are related...also have to be half dead to visit a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> Mac...airfare has to get cheaper by Memorial day or I'll have to drive



Vicki
From Atlanta the cheapest I could get was $246.30
Last year it was $130 rt

I'm watching all the sites now but do not think they will drop much like in past years 

I'll have to bite the bullet and fly
Parking at the hotel would be lots more than my daily room rate

Add dentist to my list besides a new doc
I put those things off until I have bad pain 
And almost out of my bp meds
Need a doc for refills


----------



## Robo56

Kivara said:


> DH goes to get all his teeth pulled in 3 weeks-ish (he comes from a "bad teeth family" AND was a typical West Virginian with Mountain Dew coursing through his veins...pre-high blood pressure, of course.) Thoughts and prayers appreciated



Poor guy. He is having a double whammy. High blood pressure and having all teeth pulled. Thoughts and prayers for your hubby and you as you help him through this for sure .

Pcstang sending get well wishes for your little girl. Hope she feels better soon. A trip to Universal will bring a smile to her face and of course rest of the family too.

 you are right Publix subs are the best. We like the Italian. After you have had a Publix sub it's hard to even look at a sub anywhere else.


----------



## macraven

I'm putting public subs on my shopping list
There is one not far from my house


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> We did publix subs for a late lunch plus dinner. Why anyone goes to subway is beyond me. I haven't touched mine yet but, boars head meat and all...yes please!




Publix BH subs are the best. Especially the ultimate on multigrain. 

We just got back from Chinese take out, did not know what we really wanted but Chinese is always good. 



pcstang said:


> Will be at sals, cowfish, finnegans and RPR nachos soon with some good friends! Weather looks almost perfect next week in Otown!



Yes, weather looks great. So only good friends???  I'm not sharing my nachos then.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I'm putting public subs on my shopping list
> There is one not far from my house



They are great. In the SF there seems to be a Publix on every major intersection.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> DH is doing a bracket for March madness so basketball around here for us this weekend-is there a more boring game??
> Think I am going to see if any of the farm stores have chicks-need a couple to add to flock so we have eggs this winter...DH says no but he won't notice til basketball is done anyway



Hubby has been watching basketball all day too.

Get the chickens we won't tell


----------



## Lynne G

Boo, our cats are out, done in by badgers. No repeat for our VU team that was in the hunt.  Sad faces will be home soon.  Guess being number 1 from last year, made the loss even harder.  Oh well, I don't think VU is done recruiting players to their college ball.  Had to watch.  

Waiting for little one, dance over, and girls need munchies.  Thankfully, parent ride giving is shared.  Gray hair when they can drive themselves instead.

Lights still on, hey night owls.  I may need some coffee.  cold, wet night.


----------



## macraven

10:43 pm and Lynne is still up

Nice!


----------



## wagman67

Bluer101 said:


> Publix BH subs are the best. Especially the ultimate on multigrain.



Never bought a sub from Publix...guess I need to try one...there's a Publix about a mile from my house.



Lynne G said:


> Boo, our cats are out, done in by badgers. No repeat for our VU team that was in the hunt.  Sad faces will be home soon.  Guess being number 1 from last year, made the loss even harder.  Oh well, I don't think VU is done recruiting players to their college ball.



Well, I am a different VU fan...Vanderbilt...and they were done quick.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one will be a pumpkin soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, one minute before the new day, she better be ready for bed.  And that coffee musta gave me some incentive to watch late night TV.

Lights not yet out, so take your time getting to bed night owls.


----------



## macraven

Lights still on


----------



## Lynne G

No toe bumping this early morning hour Mac.  Good thing the lights still on.

SNL.


----------



## macraven

You're still up?

You are about to be enrolled in the night owl club


----------



## pcstang

Lynne is joining us! Nice!


----------



## pcstang

QUOTE="Bluer101, post: 57296062, member: 200862"]They are great. In the SF there seems to be a Publix on every major intersection.[/QUOTE]


Bluer101 said:


> Publix BH subs are the best. Especially the ultimate on multigrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, weather looks great. So only good friends???  I'm not sharing my nachos then.


Yep, only good friends!
I got spicy salami and pepperoni. Mayo, spicy mustard, tomatoes and jalepenos on white. Yum! Nic got the ultimate.


----------



## macraven

I hear snoring

Is that Lynne conking out on us?


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Never bought a sub from Publix...guess I need to try one...there's a Publix about a mile from my house.
> Give it a try, they load them up too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am a different VU fan...Vanderbilt...and they were done quick.


----------



## macraven

Now we know what to get waggy for Christmas

Publix sub


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> Robo - Thanks for the bday wishes for my middle son!
> 
> PC - Hope your wife and youngest kiddo are feeling better soon!
> 
> Mac - glad to hear the cats are OK...hope Mr Mac gets out of the dog house soon, hehe.
> 
> Schumi - hope the house work/repairs/beautification (can't remember if you said what it was you needed contractors for) goes smoothly.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything else major going on!
> 
> DS#2s birthday was a hit (thankfully he was feeling well by then...he was sick the weekend before.) DH had a scary HIGH blood pressure reading at the doctors. Thankfully, it is A LOT closer to the normal range after a week of pills, no salt, and everything made from scratch. Doc was happy & said he doesn't need to see him for another 6 months, but to keep doing what he's doing. (Kind of glad we aren't doing Universal this year...not even sure how to eat very little sodium at restaurants for a week  )
> 
> DH goes to get all his teeth pulled in 3 weeks-ish (he comes from a "bad teeth family" AND was a typical West Virginian with Mountain Dew coursing through his veins...pre-high blood pressure, of course.) Thoughts and prayers appreciated
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend's  going well! Hugs all around! I'm off to the shops to try to find him some low sat pickled peppers (canning is the one thing I don't do  )



Loads of good wishes sent to your DH!!! Always a worry with HBP.........I hate dentists, although I have a good one, but full of sympathy for him........

Still got few loose ends to tie up with one contractor before we give him the go ahead........dreading it really, but will be worth it 



pcstang said:


> We did publix subs for a late lunch plus dinner. Why anyone goes to subway is beyond me. I haven't touched mine yet but, boars head meat and all...yes please!



We only have Subway over here.......they're decent enough over here. DS likes them......we like Firehouse Sub in the States, but I'm not much of a bread eater so don't have them very often.



tink1957 said:


> Hope your little one is doing better PC.
> 
> Kivara, I had a health check last week and was told that I have high blood pressure too...I feel for your DH...I have bad teeth too so maybe the two are related...also have to be half dead to visit a doctor
> 
> Mac...airfare has to get cheaper by Memorial day or I'll have to drive



Good wishes to you too Vicki.........yep, seeing docs are never fun! 



Another dull and grey day so far...........was up so late last night, so we slept late this morning.......little bit of bacon and poached eggs for brunch........

Although DH just asked me what's for dinner........eh, not sure yet.........only just had brunch! 

Out for a little shopping this afternoon........


----------



## Lynne G

That was me passed out.  After SNL ended, so did I.  I tend to be a intermittent night owl.

Ah, goodbye bully low weather systems that joined up over us, and gave us a cold, very wet Saturday.  But the big Canadian high weather system is pushing in, so goodbye clouds, hello sunshine this Sunday. No need to get out of the 30's though.  You can tell we are ready for warm.  Little one even said, we were wearing shorts in February, and into the start of March, why are we still not warm enough now? It is the last day of winter.

Have a nice afternoon shopping Schumi.  I have a few errands to do this morning.  Older one seems to have woken up, as Sunday, older one comes errand running with me, and we have breakfast out.  He is a great breakfast food eater.  Little one, well, she will eat bacon, but not much else.  Hence, most Sunday mornings, she gets to sleep late, and eat soup for breakfast, and have some peace from the typical sibling snide remarks that tend to erupt when they are both online.

Need to ask little one for picture from the dance.  Girls looked beautiful.  

Enjoy you Sunday all.  May the coffe be hot, and the sofa, comfy to have a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Now we know what to get waggy for Christmas
> 
> Publix sub



Please tell me I don't have to wait until then.


----------



## macraven

I'll keep it in the fridge for youse so it won't get moldy by the time I mail it to youse


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!  Got the baby chicks yesterday-2 of them.  The diva breed Wyandotte already has us trained-she cries loudly to be held. The buff Orphington is much mellower.College DD slept on kitchen floor last night as they were cheeping loudly when she came home ~1:30 am.  She slept with her hand in brooder so they could sleep on it.  Both babies sleeping on me currently.The dog checks on them alot too-he is so funny and protective. Kids named the Wyandotte Malificent (Mal) and the buff Aurora (rory).



tink1957 said:


> I had a health check last week and was told that I have high blood pressure too...I feel for your DH...I have bad teeth too so maybe the two are related.


  yep- gum disease and heart disease are connected along with genetic component to both.  Taking care of the bad teeth(inflammation) will help quite a bit with heart issues and to some extent-high blood pressure.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!

Anybody else pick the Bucky beavers over Villanova? Lol too bad majority of my other pics stunk

Brood coming for pasta dinner.  Started red sauce/meatballs yesterday.  Alfredo sauce today. Brownies & a banana split pie yet to whip up.  GD staying over, that kid gets more days off school since no snow days this year!



tinydancer09 said:


> So, guess what. I'm taking the plunge. I'm doing HHN17. YIKES.
> The boyfriend loves HHN so I told him I would try it. We're going to go ON my birthday under the conditions that we also get to do the parks on the other days. He usually just goes for HHN and that's it. And of COURSE under the condition that we stay onsite! (DUH) He's never done all that so I'm excited to bring him into our luxurious world of hassle free enjoyment.
> 
> I think I'm going to weasel my way into the parks in may. He's got a wedding he's in on a may weekend and is going down on Thursday. His parents are flying in Friday AM and I think I'm going to grab them and take them to the parks with me while the boy is doing his best man duties. Then I think I'm going to stay an extra day after the wedding and go into the parks  solo unless he doesn't have to report to work. Great way to get into the parks. Finances are a little tight right now so I don't have extra to spend on a full out universal vacay. My sister and I are going to disney first week of May though. That's where all the moo-la is going.
> 
> Anyways, I have a question for you vets. My best friend is completely head over heels for his girl and is making plans for the future. She graduates next year, so he doesn't want to do it yet, but is planning on popping the big question next winter/spring(EDIT*** At disney!). He's thinking January or March. I'm partial to March, however, it's whatever her class schedule will allow. He would like to stay onsite, but will have a budget to deal with so he's trying to get free dining deals etc if he can. Question 1) he's saying it wont let him book past December, so, when does that usually open up? Thought it was a year in advance.
> 2)Is there a set schedule to when they usually do dining deals etc? They are not and will not be APH and are not FL residents. I think they're both SC now actually. He might still be GA.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help! He's been asking me for months and I haven't had much spare time to research for him. Was hoping you guys would know as I never stay on site there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Things are pretty great on this end. Business could be better, but personal is going fantastic. Glad to see many familiar names as I scroll through.





marciemi said:


> People stop mowing their lawns?    I've been mowing every 2 weeks instead of 1 since "winter" started, but that's about it.



Google free dining dates past years, may see pattern.  Beginning of jan/MLK weeks crowded, likely no deals.  March spring break mid month, most of it busy.



macraven said:


> Tech says wait, cats were not to eat after 10 last night..
> 
> 
> How stupid can a man be when he has been told do not feed the cats in the morning......
> 
> .....



Go ask Alice, when she's 10 feet tall...



Lynne G said:


> Nice Schumi.  Hope your Wednesday is warmer and clear today.  To see the sea, hope it looks lovely.
> 
> Well, narrow roads, snow from people clearing off their encased cars, odd parking places, and bitter cold.  A lovely 21 to travel in, and a high now predicted to be 29, ooh I degree warmer than first thought.  Frozen is the word of the day.  But, thankfully, a rain soaked Sunday in the 40's will wash away most of the icy snow we got.  And oddly, we are at least 1 and 1/2 hours drive from the shore, but sea gulls are happily squawking in the parking lot.  Do they like salt brine?
> 
> And since today is Wednesday, Keisha needs that camel (hump day) reminder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha.  yea, here's a real camel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay, another ha ha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell, I'm thinking of warmer weather?  Le sigh, not even out of the 30's until Sunday.
> 
> Well, large cup of coffee drank, now looking for tea.  Was so nice, with little one delayed, and me too, had breakfast out with little one, dropped her off and made my way in less time than I thought.  Happy.  And so is older one.  Since he's on Spring break, let him sleep in.  He'll retrieve the little one though, so I'm happy he's being a cooperative big brother.
> 
> Later all, it's Wednesday, and Friday get slowly in to sight.



LMAO!!!



pcstang said:


> I used to golf, I really enjoyed it...sometimes. I'm more of a NASCAR and drag racing guy but I like all racing!



I was more of the 4th person in family's foursome vs a golfer lol.  My clubs have been gathering dust for years.  No idea if the mr will want to pick it back up when he eventually retires and my services will be required again to book a tee time,  guess they will continue to take up space in the garage.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .  Sun shining  and a nice breeze out of the west. Temps supposed to be 79. I will take that.

Been out to the market already this morning.....LOL....Went by Publix for Italian sub for lunch today.

Now everyone else will need to get their subs


----------



## macraven

MonyK
Hope the next chick you adopt will be named Mac


----------



## Monykalyn

ignore the squished double neck (trying to keep them from climbing)  lil monsters are wriggly.


----------



## macraven

Adorable!


----------



## Lynne G

Here is little one, with her friends.  All the dresses are a dark blue, not black.  

So cute chicks.  Love how they like to be cuddled.

Well, little one is back to her old self.  Curse words flying around toward me and older one.  Ah, family time. 

Steak on the grill tonight.  That clear blue sky just screams use the grill.


----------



## Robo56

Cute chicks monykalyn

Lynne...nice picture of your daughter and her friends.

Tell your daughter to fall at your knees and give thanks that you are her mom....LOL....my son stood 6'4" when he was 13 and he new better than to curse in front of me or his dad. The threat of a bar of soap in the mouth was good enough for him.

He brought one of his friends over for dinner and his friend decided to let the F-bomb fly at our dinner table. My son looked at him and said " man do not do that again. Trust me my mom is shorter than us, but you will be burping bubbles if you do that again". We all had a good laugh and his friend apologized.

Steak sounds yummy


----------



## macraven

What a beautiful pic of little and friends!


I gave up on sons cursing
It was 4 against 1

So all I did was stop handing out money then to them

They learned quickly
Or at least they were in the other room and could not understand who said what....


----------



## agavegirl1

Last day of winter!  But likely not where I live....  I am looking forward to better weather ahead.


----------



## macraven

How is the weather in Kenosha and Milwaukee area this week going to be?


----------



## macraven

Just checking to see if the "new" night owl is still up 


Talking to you Lynne...


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Just checking to see if the "new" night owl is still up
> 
> Not me...That'd be crazie!
> 
> 
> Talking to you Lynne...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 226377
> 
> Here is little one, with her friends.  All the dresses are a dark blue, not black.
> 
> So cute chicks.  Love how they like to be cuddled.
> 
> Well, little one is back to her old self.  Curse words flying around toward me and older one.  Ah, family time.
> 
> Steak on the grill tonight.  That clear blue sky just screams use the grill.



Nice pic of the girls........



Robo56 said:


> Tell your daughter to fall at your knees and give thanks that you are her mom....LOL....my son stood 6'4" when he was 13 and he new better than to curse in front of me or his dad. The threat of a bar of soap in the mouth was good enough for him.
> 
> He brought one of his friends over for dinner and his friend decided to let the F-bomb fly at our dinner table. My son looked at him and said " man do not do that again. Trust me my mom is shorter than us, but you will be burping bubbles if you do that again". We all had a good laugh and his friend apologized.



Yep, I would never have cursed at my mother.....tiny as she is I would have had my mouth washed out too!! Burping bubbles.......that's funny......My son has never uttered a curse word in front of me either........in a jokey way some of the softer words of course........but not cursing and certainly not at me, none of his friends ever have either........wow, your son was 6`4 at 13!!!!! Bet you were constantly buying new clothes while he was growing........



agavegirl1 said:


> Last day of winter!  But likely not where I live....  I am looking forward to better weather ahead.



Yep, supposed to be spring here today.......it`s cold. And grey..........


Hoping my aunt has a wonderful 100th Birthday today.........she had a big celebration yesterday, today is a smallish family gathering and local paper want a picture......just spoke to her on the phone and she loved the gifts we sent, so I`m happy.

Housework and catching up again today..........had lovely visit with friends last night.......they are already wanting to make plans for my birthday and anniversary!!!!! Far too early........some of the suggestions were just weird.......

It`s Monday.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Kivara

Morning all!
Schumi, glad your aunt enjoyed her party and gift...wow 100! 

Rather quiet here today (Mondays always seem that way though  ) Lots of laundry to do today, and some baking! Happy Monday all!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday All! Hope the week brings you all good things! 

My neighbors just got back from their first trip to Hogwarts and they brought me a chocolate frog!!!


----------



## Lynne G

No Mac, was in bed after the news.  Was tired.  But, will be a member before the end of this week.  






  It is the first day of Spring!  So happy, that means warmer weather.  Yeah right, traveled in 34 degrees this morning.  But, that sunrise, I was like:






 but, of course, from the warmth of my car's heater and heated seat.  LOL

need another funny as since it's Monday, can't have enough.






and just think:  






and a big Happy Birthday to Schumi's Aunt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a wonderful celebration, times 2.  Lovely that the paper wants a picture of her. 

Oh, and housework is overrated. LOL  Hope you are having a nice afternoon Schumi.


With that, I need a XL cup of tea.  Off to find a tea bag.

Have a great first day of Spring homies.   Good morning!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popped in to wish you all a belated happy weekend before I leave for work...sometimes I miss having weekends off, but I get to look at flowers all day instead of a computer screen so  it's not a bad tradeoff 

Happy 100th to Caroles aunt  wow that's a lot of candles...I'll bet she has some wonderful stories to tell.

Lynne...It's going to be 84 here tomorrow I thought that my weather app had accidentally switched to Orlando.


----------



## macraven

Happy Monday homies


Ever chase a cat to give them a pill 

Mission accomplished without a cup of coffee in me

Sedating cat for vet visit today
More lab work today


----------



## macraven

Time for schumi's auntie


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Birthday to Schumi's auntie!


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Well, little one is back to her old self.  Curse words flying around toward me and older one.  Ah, family time.



I just can't tolerate disrespect toward your mother. Lost mine at 14. I don't curse regularly, but don't find it offensive, unless it is a direct disrespect of mom. I have had a couple of my friends, way back in the day, that I really laid into when I witnessed them disrespecting their mothers...told them to be thankful they still had a mother that they could get away with pulling that trash on. My boys have never cursed at their mother, but the oldest once tried to disrespect her and instantly regretted it...the youngest learns from others pretty well and has never tried. When they disrespect me, I handle it a bit different....but try it on mom and it will be instant and painful. You might be able to tell that is probably the touchiest button I have. They get one 'excuse me', from me, when they don't answer 'yes mam' or 'no mam'...never needed more.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry you lost your mom at such a young age wagman, I lost my dad when I was 5 so I feel your pain


----------



## Robo56

Morning all . Coffee in .

Wagman67 and tink1957  losing a parent is a hard situation no matter how old you are for sure. Sorry you both lost your parents so young.



Happy Birthday to Schumi Aunt. 100 years is something to celebrate.





schumigirl said:


> your son was 6`4 at 13!!!!! Bet you were constantly buying new clothes while he was growing........



Yes I was. He was easy to shop for though. He told me one of the girls he was always joking around with at school
 told him to act his age not his shoe size and he said I'am. He was 13 and wore a size 13 shoe.....LOL

Thank goodness his feet finally stopped growing, but he finally reached 6'6". Needless to Say I look up at him. He is a wonderful son, husband and father to his children. I feel blessed.

Can't tell this mama is proud of her son can you .

Going to go walk by the ocean for awhile. Have a great Monday morning Sans family


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Anybody else pick the Bucky beavers over Villanova? Lol too bad majority of my other pics stunk



Missed that one but did pick Michigan over Louisville and South Carolina over Duke in the upset department.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all aunts birthday wishes........she really is an amazing lady. Wish I could have been up there this weekend, but will see her soon. Looking forward to seeing her card from The Queen.........

Mac.........good luck chasing cats.........sounds fun!!! 

Vicki..........hope you're feeling much better now.......being ill for a time sucks........

Robo........6'6 that is tall! .....he does sound like a lovely guy........


Sun has come out.......very different from this morning.......


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, that's a tall kid Robo.  My kids are both on the short side, well, they don't fall from the tree.  LOL  

Hugs to those who lost their parent or parents young.  The loss of a parent is always hard.  

Yeah, well, little one does get punished if it is a disrespect, and disrespect rarely happens.  Seems fowl mouth starts when unhappy, with mostly her older sibling.  Going on 16, being a teen girl thinking mom knows not much, is probably not unusual.  My DS never really curses like her.  Even though I treat both kids the same, raising a teen boy has been different than raising a teen girl. She's good most of the time, but there are times, she does try to push my buttons.  I guess I cannot complain, while both kids have tried my temper over the years, they are good, kind kids.  I'm still in shock my oldest is an adult now.  Time does fly by.

Yay! Schumi sees the sun.  And lucky TInk, seeing 84 degrees.  

Okay, breakfast was so early, already looking at what to have for lunch.  Maybe I'll try another cup of tea.  It's so cool inside, I've got my sweater on.  But, the sky is blue, not as windy, and the sun has made it bright from sunrise.  Ahh, let Spring bring out all those green and colorful flora.  Poor flower bulbs, they were already up inches, when they got 4 or so inches of snow on them.  But with the above freezing temps, and bight sun, the snow has been disappearing at a rapid rate.  That Easter bunny is getting ready to go, less than a month now.  Time does fly.


----------



## macraven

Back home with kitty

Pill zonked her out but once in the car, she started 'singing'

Can't owners will understand what that means

Cat is now in hiding mode


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Back home with kitty
> 
> Pill zonked her out but once in the car, she started 'singing'
> 
> Can't owners will understand what that means
> 
> Cat is now in hiding mode




I have found the best way to stop the singing. I put my kitties in a harness with a leash. I tie the leash to the seatbelt in the back seat. giving them enough slack to walk around, but not come up to the front. If they're not caged, they don't sing.


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, well, little one does get punished if it is a disrespect, and disrespect rarely happens.  Seems fowl mouth starts when unhappy, with mostly her older sibling.  Going on 16, being a teen girl thinking mom knows not much, is probably not unusual.  My DS never really curses like her.  Even though I treat both kids the same, raising a teen boy has been different than raising a teen girl. She's good most of the time, but there are times, she does try to push my buttons.  I guess I cannot complain, while both kids have tried my temper over the years, they are good, kind kids.  I'm still in shock my oldest is an adult now.  Time does fly by.



Typical teens...we were all there once...always pushing to see where the boundary is...instant regret when they find it. Kind of like those invisible fences for dogs. Most learn not to approach that boundary too often. Have one that is 18 but not graduated (until May) that is testing where the new boundaries are...don't think he really realizes he is a legal adult and the boundaries are almost non-existent. As long as he lives with us and we are providing for him, he just needs to obey the simple house rules...I'm just not gonna tell him that, just yet...


----------



## wagman67

I guess Spring may have actually sprung around here...10 Day forecast shows the lowest low in the high 30's, but the highs are expected in the 60s and 70s...could even crack 80 today (forecast is 79). I guess I need to get cracking on mower maintenance...darn it.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I have found the best way to stop the singing. I put my kitties in a harness with a leash. I tie the leash to the seatbelt in the back seat. giving them enough slack to walk around, but not come up to the front. If they're not caged, they don't sing.



I have gone thru a lot of harness/leash with the cats

They chew the leash 
And they act paralyzed with it in so end up carrying them

But I have found it has been easier to care for multiple cats than 4 boys
When going to a vet or doctor


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, Wag, we have close in age kids. My 19 year old DS, still lives at home, as almost finished his first year in college.  He wanted to commute.  He's known since becoming a teen, that as long as he's living in our house, it's our rules.  He has always been okay with that, even though when younger, wanted to live somewhere else when angry a few times.  When I said go ahead in response, that threat was quickly retracted.  He drives, so more freedom, and more freedom has been given as older.  Part of growing up.

Hehe, Mac's cats sing.


----------



## Monykalyn

wagman67 said:


> Typical teens...we were all there once...always pushing to see where the boundary is...instant regret when they find it



Yes-my oldest went through that stage ~14, tried the attitude once on grandpa-he laid into her and no issues at since! Sometimes it helps to have someone other than immediate parent lay them straight.

Glad the kitty's doc trip is over Mac

Happy birthday to Schumi's aunt! WoW that is cool to make it too 100!

And yay for spring!  Nice here today.  

New babies are being held (again). Mal is living up to her name-she is already challenging the big chickens. She also chirps LOUDLY when she wants out of the brooder (which is 90% of the time). Glad the oldest is home this week to chicken sit.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Yes-my oldest went through that stage ~14, tried the attitude once on grandpa-he laid into her and no issues at since! Sometimes it helps to have someone other than immediate parent lay them straight.
> 
> Glad the kitty's doc trip is over Mac
> 
> Happy birthday to Schumi's aunt! WoW that is cool to make it too 100!
> 
> And yay for spring!  Nice here today.
> 
> New babies are being held (again). Mal is living up to her name-she is already challenging the big chickens. She also chirps LOUDLY when she wants out of the brooder (which is 90% of the time). Glad the oldest is home this week to chicken sit.



Lol......I did laugh at chicken sitting........that's gotta be a first I heard of that one!

Thanks, my aunt is really my mum's cousin and her godmother, but we grew up with her close to us, so knew her as an aunt......lovely, lovely lady.



I guess we consider ourselves immensely lucky with DS. He never went through that horrible stage, ever, my sister kept telling me oh next year, next year he'll hit the terrible teens.......well, he's 23 now and we're still waiting.......he really is the best kid ever. Of course I'm biased.........

Took a walk down to see how trees are coming in this year.......think we planted a few weeds last year.......new ones just aren't growing as they should. They definitely need the sun........know how they feel........

Waiting for plumber right now........shower in our master bathroom is leaking........want to get it sorted before it gets any worse........good start to the week..........


----------



## macraven

As long as the toilet still flushes, all will be fine


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> As long as the toilet still flushes, all will be fine





Been using the other bathrooms since last night.......but the downstairs bathroom which is underneath shower in our bathroom has some water marks on ceiling so will need that sorted too........

Decorating over that is easy once dry, I can do that.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I have gone thru a lot of harness/leash with the cats
> 
> They chew the leash
> And they act paralyzed with it in so end up carrying them
> 
> But I have found it has been easier to care for multiple cats than 4 boys
> When going to a vet or doctor




when I fist put the harness on my cats, they did the same thing.. but then they got used to it. I've taken my black cat out for walks. They're just little drama queens.


----------



## kohlby

Schumi - Good to know about your teen.  My eldest hasn't hit that phase but he still has time.  I can't envision him going through it.  I have heard friends complain about their 12-14 year olds in the past few years though and I'm hopeful we won't go through it with him.  (I entirely expect to go through it with my middle child though!)

Robo - Wow - that is tall!   My 13 year old wears a size 13 year old shoe too!  He went up to a size 13 when he was 12 so I'm hoping the lack of foot growth means the feet have finally stopped growing.  I think he's only about 5'9" or 5'10" though.  I have big feet for my short height so I think he got the big feet from me.  (My husband is 6'5" and wears a size 14 or 15, which I think is proportionally big feet).  


I have a quiet day today or unmotivated or whatever you want to call it.  We had a busy weekend.  I saw Johnny Damon at Publix on Saturday.  Apparently, he's there all the time.  (MLB player who was on World Series winning teams twice -Red Sox and Yankees- for those who don't know who he is).   He seemed nice how he reacted to everyone saying hi to him and people going up him wanting to meet him.  I just watched from afar.  We checked out at the same time and were parked in the same row so I kept seeing him but I didn't want to bother him.    

Hubby and I went out to Sea World Saturday afternoon to see ZZ Top and got stuck in the parking lot known as entry-into-Sea-World-on-a-concert-day.  It took over 45 minutes to get in and we ended up having to park across the street.   Now we know to go earlier next time.  The Sea Seas Festival had lots of yummy food and drinks.  I had never been to that before.  Sunday was a trip to the mall to American Girl store and Claire's as the last part of my daughter's birthday celebration.  She had a friend come too.  She stretched out her birthday activities over 8 days.  Smart girl.


----------



## wagman67

Our neighbors' cat practically lives with us...sleeps over about 5 nights a week. Our 16yo cat passed a few years ago, and we did not want to get another immediately. A couple of years ago, the cat next door started to visit...and visit...and visit. He is not a litter box cat and let's us know when it's that time...never had an accident in our house. Went from an all black female to an all white male...both long hair and both shed like crazy.

When we are going out of town, we have to call the neighbor and ask if they can watch their cat while we are gone.


----------



## macraven

_one of my sons was 5' 2" when he was a freshman in high school.
2 others were 5'3" at 14

but at age 19-20, they all had a growth spurt and are 5' 10" now

only 1 our of the 4 have big feet.
size 12

the other 3 wear either size 7 or size 8_


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Our neighbors' cat practically lives with us...sleeps over about 5 nights a week.
> When we are going out of town, we have to call the neighbor and ask if they can watch their cat while we are gone.


----------



## Lynne G

Too funny Wag.  My parents' neighbors decided to move, and left the cat to us.  It lived to an old age of 22.  Would walk with us down to the bus stop, and come to wait for the bus.  It was mostly an outdoor cat too, but in winter, we saw more of him.  Was a short haired, orange striped male.   My house growing up was known to have a soft spot for pets.  

Well, DS is 19, and I don't think he's going to be much taller.  He is taller than his dad though, and his shoe size is also.  He's 8 or 9, depending on the shoe or sneaker.  He's got wide feet. Little one is almost 16, and a little bit taller than me, and her shoe size is also bigger than mine.   Her feet too, are almost wide, so it's sometimes hard to find shoes that fit her, as the wide is too wide for her.

Went for a walk at lunch.  Figured, the sun has been out all day, coat zipped up, and then had to put the hood up.  It' now 46 out, but feels colder.  Probably for the all the snow melting around making it feel cold.  Can you tell, I'm ready for warmer weather?


----------



## macraven

_little one taller than you?

that is not very tall as you are a shorty....

but a cute shorty you are!_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _little one taller than you?
> 
> that is not very tall as you are a shorty....
> 
> but a cute shorty you are!_




yep, so poor TinyD is shorter than me and little one.  Yep, she's about 2 inches taller than me.  I hope we can all say hi to ya one of these days.  Getting happy about October though.  But booked a very early flight that Sunday, as darn SW has very few direct flights.  Hey, at least I'll be at POP before lunch.  Landing around 10am. You? Have you made your flight ressie yet?  I think we are arriving the same day, October 1.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> yep, so poor TinyD is shorter than me and little one.  Yep, she's about 2 inches taller than me.  I hope we can all say hi to ya one of these days.  Getting happy about October though.  But booked a very early flight that Sunday, as darn SW has very few direct flights.  Hey, at least I'll be at POP before lunch.  Landing around 10am. You? Have you made your flight ressie yet?  I think we are arriving the same day, October 1.




_the day sw released their schedule i was there looking at it.

$245.xx from atlanta to orlando!!

i paid $130 last year for the same dates and better flight times....


so no, did not book flight yet.

last year there were almost all the flights as non stop.
this time around, less non stop flights.

don't want to drive as the parking costs would be over $300 for the stay
so even if SW rates go up, still would be cheaper to fly.

yup, we both arrive the same date
_


----------



## wagman67

Both of my sons are about an inch taller than I am, which is 5' 8"...both are about 170 lbs...both reached that mark as freshmen (the youngest is still a freshman). I did not break 5' or 100 lbs until I was a sophomore. So, who knows.


----------



## Monykalyn

Mac- my husband graduated HS was 5'8".  Grew several inches by time was 19-20, now 6'2".  Oldest DD is same height as dad.
And MY mellow dog with the new babies.   Typing on phone isn fun    igive up


----------



## macraven

Now that is a fantastic picture!!

Doggie with a couple of chicks on his back


----------



## Lynne G

That dog is a good sport.  See, chicks rule!


----------



## agavegirl1

Just home from work and catching up...yes I worked til 9PM CDT.  Tax season and all that.  Happy birthday to Schumi's Aunt.  I am not a cat owner so...what is "singing"?  As for the height of my one and only son (I have mostly daughters)...it's a long story...I'll make it short.

My son was diagnosed with a growth hormone deficiency at the age of 9 and took human growth hormone shots for 2+ years to the tune of $4800 per month.  We had a $10,000 deductible insurance policy.  His body quit producing growth hormones but after a couple years, he was producing it on his own.  No cause was ever determined.  They call that "idiopathic" appropriately.  We went to Mayo Clinic to a Pediatric Endocrinologist.  He is now 26 and 5'7" but was tracking to be under 5' tall.  

wagman67, that is hilarious about your neighbor's cat!  Happy Spring Everyone!


----------



## macraven

And agavegirl will be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow and have another long day

But, I think she loves her job!

Wow that was some big expenses for the son's treatment, but well worth it

I have a nephew that went through that when he was about that age

He did reach to be 5' 3" and was thrilled it helped him


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........that is the cutest picture!!!

I'm 5`7 on a good day  Tom is 6`.......Kyle landed somewhere in the middle, he`s 5`9 and a half........I think at 23 that's him reached his full height. He`s happy with that......

Cold here today........chilly wind........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

It's my day off so naturally I awakened at the crack of dawn.

Speaking of height...I'm 5'2", my ex is 6'2" and Trey stands 6'3"...glad he took after his dad.  Danielle is 5'7" so she didn't get the short gene either.

Guess I'll make a lot of coffee and enjoy my day


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> It's my day off so naturally I awakened at the crack of dawn.
> 
> Speaking of height...I'm 5'2", my ex is 6'2" and Trey stands 6'3"...glad he took after his dad.  Danielle is 5'7" so she didn't get the short gene either.
> 
> Guess I'll make a lot of coffee and enjoy my day



Always the way isn't it Vicki.......when you don't have to get up, something clicks in and..... "ping" you`re awake.....

Have a great day anyway............


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  It's a wet start to the day, but at least it feels warmer, as close to 40 already.  Muggy, as the rain has stopped for the moment.  Rain on and off all day, so that we get a cold, but clear and very windy Wednesday tomorrow.  

But, today is Tuesday, so have a taco.  We made steak burritos the other night.  The steak on the grill that we used in them was delicious.  Two, large, thick steaks, and not a piece left.   Any tacos tonight will have chicken.  Have to remind DS to take some out of the freezer, so I don't have to defrost as much.  He gets home so much earlier than I do. Early morning classes this semester.  

Well, little one did not want a 16 birthday party with the friends.  Wanted a trip to the beach.  Booked and paid for already.   4 nights and 5 days.  Even earlier crack of dawn taking off flight than my October one, but we'll have plenty of time to drive to our hotel, about an hour and a half from the airport.  I was kinda annoyed that the hotel was that far away, but little one did not think it was bad.   Still trying to get that rental down more.  Seems the 5 days we'll have it, is billed as a week.  I'm glad that the airport that first had the rentals off site, but now, all the more recognizable ones are onsite, in one of the terminals.  I hate having to factor in a rental shuttle.  Had to do all the times we've flown into California.  

Morning Vicki!  Yep, after having to be up early for over 25 years now, even when I don't need to be up early, I tend to be.  Even on vacation, though I have more late mornings after a few days.  

Agavegirl, that's a long day.  Hope you are having a shorter day today.  Yep, tax season is upon us.  Not only do we pay income taxes, we also have to pay property tax.  April is our poor month.  And now, since both kids worked last year, they have the joy of filing income tax forms too. 

Schumi, hope your plumbing issue was resolved.  Leaking pipe is not good.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies !!


----------



## macraven

I did see this morning the $245 sw flight from first day it was released is now at $327

Noticed this morning sw had another sale and checked it out

Thought sale prices are supposed to go down and not up


----------



## Chuckers

Howdy All! As a video game junkie, after work I get to pick up my copy of Mass Effect 4! That makes me happy


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> I did see this morning the $245 sw flight from first day it was released is now at $327
> 
> Noticed this morning sw had another sale and checked it out
> 
> Thought sale prices are supposed to go down and not up


The flight prices have me concerned too mac...but I really think that they will go down around memorial day so I'm going to wait...even if it kills me


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> Howdy All! As a video game junkie, after work I get to pick up my copy of Mass Effect 4! That makes me happy



DS has a smile on his face too.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I'm glad I booked my airfare when I did.  Prices up almost $100 now.  I think last year, I got a better price right around August.  Not sure.  You can bet though, I will be routinely checking that and the rental car too.  
Wishing Mac and Tink good flight fares too.  

Also, sending huge amount of angry mummy dust at SW, taking away most of our direct flights stinks!


----------



## kohlby

Lynne- That sounds like great birthday gift!  I wish someone would wisk me away to the beach my next birthday. 

Mac - Wow!  Hopefully those prices go down in a bit.


----------



## macraven

Me too kohlby

If I want to pay that much to sw, I would rather fly delta


----------



## pcstang

Passing TinyD's exit now...


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel PC, and enjoy the Dark Side!  Party is on, even if he doesn't know any songs from the All American Rejects.

Secret is one of their most iconic song of the 2000's.  Also, Dirty Little Secret.  I guess also, Gives You Hell is one you may recognize the chorus on.

Yeah, not a child of that era, but I vaguely remember some of their songs.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Howdy All! As a video game junkie, after work I get to pick up my copy of Mass Effect 4! That makes me happy



From someone who knows nothing about gaming/games I have no clue.........but glad it's making you happy 



pcstang said:


> Passing TinyD's exit now...



Hope you all have a wonderful time.........


Just back in from leg waxing! Ouch........and freezing outside.....we had hailstones this afternoon.

Master bath leak isn't as big a job as it could have been......still need to lift floor tiles and all that goes with replacing them, but least the shower doesn't need to be ripped out! Plumber coming tomorrow afternoon to do it.......

Almost time for dinner now......home made beef burgers and diced baked sweet potato......with some roasted veg.......always seem to get hungrier when it's cold.......

Bored with WD now........can't be many episodes left of this series........


----------



## macraven

Bored with walking dead.....?


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Bored with walking dead.....?


My wife watches it...meh response from her.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> From someone who knows nothing about gaming/games I have no clue.........but glad it's making you happy



Thank you


----------



## tink1957

It's 85 here now...take care mac I hear some storms are headed your way along with hail and high winds


----------



## macraven

82 here and storms will come later I heard on tv


Which means no tv tonight


----------



## macraven

I do welcome the rain as we are still in extreme drought conditions


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Bored with walking dead.....?





pcstang said:


> My wife watches it...meh response from her.



Yep.......sorry......lol......yes, meh is probably about right word.........hoping next week is better



macraven said:


> 82 here and storms will come later I heard on tv
> 
> 
> Which means no tv tonight



No tv??? My mister would struggle with that one........lol.......hope storm isn't too bad though and passes quickly.....



Still cold outside here.......threats of snow tomorrow.......where my mum and most of my family lives had snow yesterday.........think we may miss it though.....I hates the cold! 

Out in the morning for some bits and bobs, plumber fixing problem in the afternoon and then out with friend tomorrow night.......that's Wednesday sorted. 

About an hour till bedtime here for us..........


----------



## agavegirl1

Lynne G said:


> Agavegirl, that's a long day.  Hope you are having a shorter day today.  Yep, tax season is upon us.  Not only do we pay income taxes, we also have to pay property tax.  April is our poor month.  And now, since both kids worked last year, they have the joy of filing income tax forms too.



Hi Lynne, my schedule varies...a lot.  Today I worked 9-3, tomorrow I am off, Thursday I work 9-9 again, Friday 9-6 and Saturday 9-5.  Yes, I do love my job.  It is like doing puzzles every day for people who appreciate me doing their puzzles.  For my first time "taxpayers", I love to welcome them to the "taxpaying public".


----------



## macraven

Yup hail storm and now heavy rain has knocked tv out 

Hope this band of storms leaves us by 8

I wanna watch the Voice on tv

Everyone else in the house hates that show


----------



## tink1957

The same thing happens to my directv when there's a heavy rain.  

I've been severely tempted to get a long range antenna just for when it goes out.


----------



## kohlby

Have a good trip pcstang!  I'm hoping to be in the park then too - but our plan is MIB during the parade and fit both some of the concert and FJ in there.  (So - only a few things no where near next to each other).

 Does anyone know if the park closes at 9pm but there is a concert at 8:30 still going on at 9pm, could we come in after 9pm if the concert is still going on?  I didn't get to ride FJ on our last trip because IOA closed earlier than we expected.  If they'll let us in after 9pm, since the concert will still be going on, then I can ride FJ in that golden time right before the park closes and still get to see some of the concert.

mac- we were just watching The Voice.  It's one of my daughter's favorite shows.  She would have picked the Middle and American housewife instead but they were repeats.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Yep.......sorry......lol......yes, meh is probably about right word.........hoping next week is better


 yeah that is what I thought too...

Well another Bday come and gone. Didn't do much-lunch with DH and college kid as I had board and committee meeting last night (at least we had wine LOL). Did get a new iPad mini-my old one got very glitchy but as DH reminded me it is almost 7 years old.

Yay for pcstang trip time-hope family is recovered!

@kohlby - think most are repeats tonight...think I will read instead


----------



## macraven

Well storm gone and now have tv

Got one inch of rain which was needed


Hope pc and kohlby will be able to meet up!


Need an update on our new mascots

Ahem
I'm talking to you MonyK on the chicks


----------



## tink1957

to you MonyK..hope you had fun anyways.

PC...drink a butterbeer for me or whatever beverage you choose...I'm not picky 

Sounds like a storm is coming in the distance...we were supposed to miss it...oh well we need the rain.

I actually got sunburned after only working outside for an hour today and didn't realize it until my back hit the water in my bubble bath...ouch.  That will teach me not to wear a tank top first thing in the spring.

Have a good night, sweet dreams homies


----------



## Lynne G

Sleep, not yet.  

Happy Birthday MonyK.  Glad you got some enjoyment on your birthday.

Glad Mac, you have TV back, some rain, and better weather.

Tink, glad to hear no weather issues for you.

Us, cold front, blowing and gusting winter winds, with snow showers tomorrow.  Wind chills in the 20's tomorrow.  Winter rewind, you are not appreciated.


----------



## macraven

How did I miss that ?

Happy birthday MonyK

You are 21 again .....
Well you probably feel like 21 again today


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived around 4 pm here at SF. Got our usual suite for when we stay here. Hit CW for dinner at Bubba Gumps. Then got to ride a few rides in IOA, Hulk, Kong, etc. walked around CW then back to hotel. DS and I hit the pool for about 30-40 minutes and now chilling in the livingroom. 

Waiting for PC and family to join in the AM.

We could use rain back at home but not now while at the dark side.


----------



## macraven

You boys will have fun!!


Be sure to share any photo bombing pics ......


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> You boys will have fun!!
> 
> 
> Be sure to share any photo bombing pics ......



Hope we stay out of trouble.


----------



## macraven

What fun is a vacation without getting into trouble ......

I know you all will have a lot of fun and great time!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> yeah that is what I thought too...
> 
> Well another Bday come and gone. Didn't do much-lunch with DH and college kid as I had board and committee meeting last night (at least we had wine LOL). Did get a new iPad mini-my old one got very glitchy but as DH reminded me it is almost 7 years old.
> 
> Yay for pcstang trip time-hope family is recovered!
> 
> @kohlby - think most are repeats tonight...think I will read instead



Belated Happy Birthday to MonyK...........wine is good on any day, but essential on a birthday......glad you enjoyed a nice lunch........



macraven said:


> Well storm gone and now have tv
> 
> Got one inch of rain which was needed
> 
> 
> Hope pc and kohlby will be able to meet up!
> 
> 
> Need an update on our new mascots
> 
> Ahem
> I'm talking to you MonyK on the chicks



Your hailstones looked so much worse than the little tiddlers we had yesterday.......after seeing yours, can`t really call ours a storm!!



tink1957 said:


> I actually got sunburned after only working outside for an hour today and didn't realize it until my back hit the water in my bubble bath...ouch.  That will teach me not to wear a tank top first thing in the spring.



Ok, buddy........now you`re just showing off  Sunburn......in March!!! Officially jealous of you now......I almost got frostbite this morning!!!


It is cold today.......lots of snow around, not here, but so chilly. Went out to get a few bits, with winter hat and jacket on.......got my mum a Mothers Day card and organised a flower delivery for her......our Mothers Day is this Sunday......

Nearly lunchtime........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hope Schumi is enjoying a lovely afternoon.

Well, got blown around this morning that left a chill.  Beautiful sunrise, but not appreciated, as a cold front is arriving.  No warmth from the sun though.  And thankfully, no sunburn like Tink got (Tink, I hope your sunburn is not hurting now). 

Yay!  Bluers and PC gang are ready to rock the parks today.  Hope you all have fun.  Nice that the Bluers had dinner at CityWalk, and are settled in their home away from home at the Darkside.

Well, I hope Keisha and kin are doing well.  It is Wednesday, and for those ladies and gents of leisure, it's hump day, the middle of the work week.   Half way to a week-end.

So, let the camel picture Wednesday reminders begin:









and to make sure Keisha sees the camels:





Have a great time, and size does matter, in tea cups.  Off to make some tea.  With this cold wind, and dropping temperatures, hope all have a hot beverage and have a good Wednesday.


----------



## wagman67

Good Wednesday to all...it is almost like a Thursday (PreFriday) for me...I have most of Friday off, except for a meeting...then off on a mini road trip to NC for Niece's wedding reception/shower (yep...both... she got married two weeks ago, after moving her date from May...so wedding came before shower could be rescheduled...I am told she is not pregnant). Anyhow, the wife and youngest son are headed over today, which leaves me and the oldest baching it for a couple of days. Probably won't see much of him as he has a new girlfriend...but I am making him clean the garage today, since they are on Spring Break.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Beautiful start to the morning. Sun is shining . Supposed to be 84 here and Orlando supposed to be 88. So everyone at Universal should have a great day at the parks and pool. 

Happy Birthday Monykalyn 
 

Tink hope the sunburn feels better soon. 

Lynne would send you, Schumi and Keisha some sun and warmer temps if I could .

Mac I had to look up cat singing on YouTube. I had no idea they could do that. It was so funny.


----------



## Bluer101

Good hump day morning. Looking out the living room to a very inviting pool. Need more homies to join.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Birthday Monykalyn!

I missed you were here too Bluer - hope you have a great visit!  There's a chance of rain today but the rest looks pretty good.  Clouds are looking like rain coming near my house, but it says 40% chance still.  Hopefully, it will rain at my house and keep Universal rain-free today.  We need the rain here.

Wagman - Have a good trip to NC!  

Normal day here - nothing too exciting.  I'm still stuck on the waitlist for the Tonight Show tickets so I'll probably be checking my iota account every chance I get today.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - hoping you are safe & sound with all the hubbub over in your neck of the woods today!  So exciting for your aunt to make it to 100 in prime shape!  Congrats.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 226377
> 
> Here is little one, with her friends.  All the dresses are a dark blue, not black.
> 
> So cute chicks.  Love how they like to be cuddled.
> 
> Well, little one is back to her old self.  Curse words flying around toward me and older one.  Ah, family time.
> 
> Steak on the grill tonight.  That clear blue sky just screams use the grill.



I did a double take, quite your mini me!  Lovely group of gals.



Lynne G said:


> Wow, that's a tall kid Robo.  My kids are both on the short side, well, they don't fall from the tree.  LOL
> 
> Hugs to those who lost their parent or parents young.  The loss of a parent is always hard.
> 
> Yeah, well, little one does get punished if it is a disrespect, and disrespect rarely happens.  Seems fowl mouth starts when unhappy, with mostly her older sibling.  Going on 16, being a teen girl thinking mom knows not much, is probably not unusual.  My DS never really curses like her.  Even though I treat both kids the same, raising a teen boy has been different than raising a teen girl. She's good most of the time, but there are times, she does try to push my buttons.  I guess I cannot complain, while both kids have tried my temper over the years, they are good, kind kids.  I'm still in shock my oldest is an adult now.  Time does fly by.
> 
> Yay! Schumi sees the sun.  And lucky TInk, seeing 84 degrees.
> 
> Okay, breakfast was so early, already looking at what to have for lunch.  Maybe I'll try another cup of tea.  It's so cool inside, I've got my sweater on.  But, the sky is blue, not as windy, and the sun has made it bright from sunrise.  Ahh, let Spring bring out all those green and colorful flora.  Poor flower bulbs, they were already up inches, when they got 4 or so inches of snow on them.  But with the above freezing temps, and bight sun, the snow has been disappearing at a rapid rate.  That Easter bunny is getting ready to go, less than a month now.  Time does fly.



I always wanted a girl, until I realized they can be quite the handful, so much drama, it's exhausting lol. Boys are so much easier IMO.  Sounds like your kids have their heads screwed on right, teenage years time to explore boundaries and test those limits.



Lynne G said:


> yep, so poor TinyD is shorter than me and little one.  Yep, she's about 2 inches taller than me.  I hope we can all say hi to ya one of these days.  Getting happy about October though.  But booked a very early flight that Sunday, as darn SW has very few direct flights.  Hey, at least I'll be at POP before lunch.  Landing around 10am. You? Have you made your flight ressie yet?  I think we are arriving the same day, October 1.



Lol I was so excited to meet two homies shorter than me last October.  We hit BWV same day, same sort of crack of dawn flight yuck.  Very annoyed the last NS out on that Saturday leaves @ 3 pm...ridiculous! Blows the whole day.  



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> It's my day off so naturally I awakened at the crack of dawn.
> 
> Speaking of height...I'm 5'2", my ex is 6'2" and Trey stands 6'3"...glad he took after his dad.  Danielle is 5'7" so she didn't get the short gene either.
> 
> Guess I'll make a lot of coffee and enjoy my day



I've always thought of you as tall for some reason.  Know u mentioned waiting to book flights. I am so tempted by frontier's rates. I'm seeing PIT to Vegas for $76 RT and same to MCO over the next few months.  Have you considered them since a short flight for you?



Chuckers said:


> Howdy All! As a video game junkie, after work I get to pick up my copy of Mass Effect 4! That makes me happy



My youngest son on way up to gamestop to pick up preorder copies (one for him, one for his bro) on Tuesday after work and was forced off road by an aggressive driver...pulling into a WM shopping center of all places. Took out a sign, hoping the security cameras pick up the idiot's plate #.  Not a ton of damage and he was wearing a seat belt but scary.

Ps after waiting for the game so long both were extremely disappointed, what do you think?



pcstang said:


> Passing TinyD's exit now...



Lucky you, enjoy!



tink1957 said:


> The same thing happens to my directv when there's a heavy rain.
> 
> I've been severely tempted to get a long range antenna just for when it goes out.



We lose it with heavy rain or snow.  Worse when the snow piles up on the dish. Being vertically challenged, I was unable to scrape the ice off it last week.   Usually do ok with long thing the mr rigged up but had visions of standing on chair, falling off and freezing to death before the mr came home from work.



Bluer101 said:


> Good hump day morning. Looking out the living room to a very inviting pool. Need more homies to join.



Pretty!  Nice Yinz guys were able to coordinate another trip together.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, so scary! 

That bridge that's on the tv where one attack took place, thats where I sent you and Mac the pictures of us when we were in London in November......right beside Big Ben........and can't believe, we just bought our train tickets this morning to go into to London next Thursday for the day!

Just put the tv on few minutes ago........had plumber here fixing bathroom.......

Awful to see this again.


----------



## macraven

Quick drop in to see how the homies are doing

I need to go out of town Friday and rushing around now to get things done

Don't book a flight 6 days out as prices are nuts ....


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet, so scary!
> 
> That bridge that's on the tv where one attack took place, thats where I sent you and Mac the pictures of us when we were in London in November......right beside Big Ben........and can't believe, we just bought our train tickets this morning to go into to London next Thursday for the day!
> 
> Just put the tv on few minutes ago........had plumber here fixing bathroom.......
> 
> Awful to see this again.



OMG glad you're ok.   Sad to hear, hope it's handled quickly

Ps Beware the dreaded plumber 'crack' lol


----------



## Lynne G

EEK, Keisha, good thing DS was not seriously hurt, and car did not get much damage.  Yep, divers can be idiots.   Yeah, DS picked up his game last night.  He's not that excited about the game either.  Was happy, as not only did he get the game, got free small gift card with it, and free POP figure.  He's got all the series, and likes the 2 one the most.  He's a FPS fan though.  I am guessing this one will be played for some time with his friends, and then sit.  Oh well.  New is fun to a point.

Eek, oh Mac, you never pack last minute?  I thought you were a last minute packer.  It's only Wednesday.  And yeah, flight prices seem to be crazy no matter when bought.  Hope it is for a good reason, your travel on Friday.  

Attack on bridge is scary times.  Have fun in London, Schumi.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Well you probably feel like 21 again today


21(x2) has come and been gone for a while now...



Lynne G said:


> and size does matter, in tea cups.


tea cups, coffee cups and wine glasses!



keishashadow said:


> My youngest son on way up to gamestop to pick up preorder copies (one for him, one for his bro) on Tuesday after work and was forced off road by an aggressive driver...pulling into a WM shopping center of all places. Took out a sign, hoping the security cameras pick up the idiot's plate #. Not a ton of damage and he was wearing a seat belt but scary.


OMG-glad he is ok! We witnessed a reckless driver actually run someone off into median on highway-followed the idiot til daughter could take picture of plate then called it in to state troopers. 


schumigirl said:


> That bridge that's on the tv where one attack took place, thats where I sent you and Mac the pictures of us when we were in London in November......right beside Big Ben........and can't believe, we just bought our train tickets this morning to go into to London next Thursday for the day!


Oh wow. What in HECK is wrong with people now??

And the dog is watching the babies in the brooder-they were crying to come out so he went and laid by them.  He is such a good dog...


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> My youngest son on way up to gamestop to pick up preorder copies (one for him, one for his bro) on Tuesday after work and was forced off road by an aggressive driver...pulling into a WM shopping center of all places. Took out a sign, hoping the security cameras pick up the idiot's plate #.  Not a ton of damage and he was wearing a seat belt but scary.
> 
> Ps after waiting for the game so long both were extremely disappointed, what do you think?



I've only just started, but so far I enjoy it. Great graphics and the story looks to be interesting. Not too keen on the conversation wheel changes and that the skill tree has become infinitely more complex, but I'll know more after more play tonight.

Glad the kids are safe and no one was hurt! I hope they get the plate and go after the guy.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn your doggy is so sweet natured to watch over the little chicks.

Keisha glad to hear your son is ok.

It's so terribly sad that there has been another attack.



keishashadow said:


> Ps Beware the dreaded plumber 'crack' lol



LOL....I didn't get that at first then....eureka I did.....


----------



## Robo56

A few pics from beach day today.

A couple of young fellas where catching waves. My knees were groaning at watching them jump up on and fall off those surf boards.


----------



## pcstang

My view...


----------



## pcstang

I'll have to catch up later. Looks to be active today on this thread!


----------



## macraven

Nice views

Don't get the notion to jump out your window to dive into the pool

Just sayin....


----------



## Bluer101

Went to check out his suite layout. PC's suite view is nice. You can see all of Universal parks and CW from living room.


----------



## Bluer101

Tonight's catch.


----------



## macraven

I'm so jealous I'm turning green.....

Jk

Congrats on the big haul!


----------



## macraven

Just got back home from another run to Walmart 

Forgot the kitty litter this afternoon


----------



## Robo56

It's nice that Wally World is open 24 hours a day. For the kitty litter run.

Bluers that's an impressive load of Mardi Gras beads.


----------



## macraven

Easier to go out for kat litter than to shred newspapers this time in the morning


----------



## tink1957

Great catch bluer..I'll bet you all had a blast.

Glad all my cats are outdoors mac..no midnight runs for kitty litter


----------



## Robo56

We have 3 night owls this morning.

Tink you doing ok?


----------



## macraven

And I'm sure schumi will be around soon

Probably after she makes the bacon

My guess is Bluer and pc are not night owls tonight but went to bed early

Still, we will leave the light on for them


Yea Tink how come u are up at 3 today?


----------



## tink1957

I'm ok, went to bed at 10 and slept a few hours...now I can't get back to sleep so I guess I'll just have to hang with youse.


----------



## Robo56

Ditto here. 

I went to bed at 9:30. Then woke up at 1 am.


----------



## Robo56

Have you gotten all your trip plans done for September?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And I'm sure schumi will be around soon
> 
> Probably after she makes the bacon
> 
> My guess is Bluer and pc are not night owls tonight but went to bed early
> 
> Still, we will leave the light on for them
> 
> 
> Yea Tink how come u are up at 3 today?



Made it out of bed this morning.......no bacon........that my weekend treat this weather.........I'm awake, that's about it...........



tink1957 said:


> I'm ok, went to bed at 10 and slept a few hours...now I can't get back to sleep so I guess I'll just have to hang with youse.



Dis goes off in around 40 minutes for maintenance........annoying.........but you can hang with us.....although you'll probably be asleep when it comes back on.........



Robo56 said:


> Have you gotten all your trip plans done for September?



Well, you know me Robo........the ultimate non planner..........always being asked to do a pre trip report........not really my thing.......end up being just the same as trip reports usually........so I don't.........

However............we have planned a few places to eat (as always)..........The Palm for 25th anniversary dinner and maybe Bull and Bear at the Waldorf Astoria for my 50th.........will be eating at Ocean Prime again as usual so may have it there.......but, that's my plans made  Think I know most of the nicer menus off by heart by time we get there in September.............



Been chucking it down with rain all night........still going........not out this morning as plumber is coming back to finish the job off.........

Out later to get mums Mothers Day card posted.........that's about it...........quiet day.


----------



## tink1957

Still waiting for free dining dates so WDW reservations can be made...we will either be going 9/12 - 22 or 9/9 - 19.  Probably staying at Pop but will settle for whatever we can get.

Airfare is still too high but until I know my dates I can't book anyways.

That reminds me...I have to start booking my adrs this morning for the second set of dates.


----------



## tink1957

Carole


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole





Always nice to have company this time of the morning........usually talking to myself.......


----------



## macraven

Haha
And now you have us to yak with


----------



## macraven

I hope to get robbed at 4 and catch some zzz

So much to do starting at 9
Phone calls to make and places to go to

And pack before midnight

Have to go out of town but with my iPhone I can be anywhere and still be on the dis


----------



## macraven

Bueller.......bueller...


Hello......



Don't tell me you all are sleeping now!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Haha
> And now you have us to yak with



Lol........we have 8 minutes before shutdown.........but, we can yak all the same........

It is nice to have company...........


----------



## schumigirl

Just waved husband off and son about to leave for work.......popped my head out to wave him off like the dutiful wife........... and it's freezing! 

That's the furthest I'll be out till tonight when he gets home.........


----------



## schumigirl

I NEED one of these..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, were homies sending me thoughts?  Was really tired last night, was in bed by 10, then woke up around 3, and my DH asked why.  I didn't know, so I went back to sleep.  Now, I don't feel rested.  Oh well, little one's practice ends around 10 tonight, so bed will be after the 11 o'clock news.  I wish they would not practice as late, and not as far away.  

Yeah, it's Throwback Thursday. And the weather is not playing nice.  Throwing back to winter time temperatures.  20 overnight, with a lovely 25, light wind start.  You can bet my car was a lovely 82.

Mac, I hope the calls and getting ready are quick and productive.  Safe travels my friend.

So jealous.  What a haul of beads Bluer.  Beautiful weather and great fun at the Dark Side for the PC and Bluer families.   Loving the pictures, even if it makes me jealous.

Great pictures of the beach Robo.  That weather looks lovely too.  Surfing would be little one.  She did in California.  Wanted me to buy her a surf board.  Yeah, I can see us taking that on the plane.  She could surf down the shore, but after swimming in bluer and warmer water, our local Jersey shore has no real appeal to her.   But she is a beach girl at heart, hence we'll try to post pictures from her beach birthday trip.  Oh, and thanks for trying to send some warmth this way.  Cold fronts are putting a crimp on little one's desire to wear shorts.  Haven't seen 60's in some time.  Saturday is supposed to be a one day nice day, hitting maybe 70.  I'm sure little one will be in shorts then, and we will definitely spend time outside.  Then Saturday evening, another cold front starts, and a cool, rainy Sunday will end the week-end.  Ah, the tides of March.

So, time for a cup of tea.  It's cool inside, and thankfully, the whistling noise from the windows has stopped, and the sun is once again, shining brightly, but not warming.  

Homies, throw back your drink of choice and enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## marciemi

Signed up for the 9am AP preview slot for the Jimmy Fallon ride this Sunday.  You still going to be around PC?


----------



## wagman67

Okay...sitting here waiting for the weekend. Schedule is completely blank today, and I am off tomorrow, except I have to come to a meeting at noon...then off to NC.

The oldest brought his new girlfriend home yesterday...very nice young lady that I have actually known since I coached my oldest in football (the real american version, not that round ball crap the rest of the world seems to like ) and her brother. Apparently, they have been in more recent contact...who knew. The old girlfriend...that broke up with him...is not very happy about it...although she has a new boyfriend...what is up with that?

I only have the two boys, but it would so fun to have a daughter and be able to have fun intimidating their dates...can't really do that with girlfriends...they just cry (just kidding...I would never do that....again...).

Schumi, it looks like I am going to reach that 50th line just before you...late July...let's here it for the greatest year of mankind...1967. Well, I might be biased. Bonus if you already figured from my user name.


----------



## schumigirl

It was a good year wagman........ then I might be biased too........

Enjoy your weekend off.......I'm looking forward to husband having all of next week off.......first week off this year.....

Football?? Hate it all.......every kind......never ever got the the taste for it.....although all my brothers and sisters are huge football fans.........real football.....not the American kind.........

Not a sporty person at all........except cars......if that can be classed as sport........we like cars. 



Sun is shining.......but cold........ironing calls this afternoon.........


----------



## Lynne G

Another summer baby, Wag.  I'm going to be a few years older than you this summer.  Hey, the 50's are just a number.
My DD will be 16 this summer too, just over a week after I have my birthday.  And speaking of dating, told DD that cannot date until she's 16.  Eek, next year will be Junior Prom.  Evil eye mom may be out depending on which boy she may bring home.   Great you have a day off.  Me, at least it's payday Friday. Oh, and DS got frustrated playing his ME yesterday.  I thought it reminded me of another game he plays, Fallout, but he says different.  To a point, all the FPS games blend, as he's got so many of them. 

We are soccer (football) fans.  Kids both played it, with DD still playing it.  We do enjoy watching college and pro American football, but we also like the soccer games, British, German, Italian, and American.

Will make sure my wool blanket is still in the car.  Temperature of little one's game and practice tonight:  32 degrees.  Better stop for coffee, needed more for keeping hands warmthan drinking.


----------



## macraven

Good thirsty morning homies !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good thirsty morning homies !



Ello........

Are you all sorted now for your trip?


----------



## macraven

Hahaha
You know me too well

Sometime today I need to make a hotel ressie for Friday night 

And packing will be done last as I need to find cold weather clothes

Did save a few things in case I would have to travel back north someday


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......well you always make whichever journey you're taking......it'll be fine......


Having a cup of tea with lemon in it.......Havent planned dinner tonight.......may just go round to local pub for dinner when DS comes home around 6ish if he feels like it........if not there's plenty for him to eat........just don't fancy cooking tonight.......


----------



## Robo56

Have a pretty nasty looking storm getting ready to pass over us. There is lightening and plenty of thunder and wind. We really need the rain, just no lightening strikes please.

Hope the pcstang and Bluer familes were not affected. It's coming from the north northeast. So it could have passed over Orlando to.

Lynne look forward to your pics from daughters beach birthday trip. You are such a sweet mom to your babies. It was interesting watching my son and daughter-in-law when our grandaughter started dating. Son said not until 16 also.

Trust me her date situation had to pass the dad, mom and grandparent test.

Hubby and son are football fans. They like Chicago Bears. Still after all these years remember their super bowl win in 1986 against the New England Patriots. The fridge, McMahon. Singletary and Sweetness (Walter Payton). Our grandson is named after him (Payton). Was sorry Papa Bear Halas didn't live to see it.

Sounds like a lot of summer birthdays coming up. Life is truely something to celebrate.

Hope Tink and Mac got some shut eye. We were up pretty early this morning. I think I hear a nap calling my name now . It is dark and storming perfect nap weather .


----------



## Bluer101

Yes, the weather passed over us here in IOA. Just having fun after a private tour of marvel island.


----------



## Robo56

Bluer101 said:


> Yes, the weather passed over us here in IOA. Just having fun after a private tour of marvel island.



Glad to hear you all are having a great time. What's a private tour of Marvel Island? Never heard they have that before.


----------



## Chuckers

Yay! Tomorrow is a half day then I go away for the weekend to a local B & B to just get away. I need to chill for a couple of days.


----------



## macraven

_homies i have to take off and fly north due to a family emergency.
been racing with time to get it all together and just finished up with hotel reservations.


tip to all:
if you have to get a last minute flight booking, be prepared to pay a lot of $$$


will check in later today when i have free time.
and will be in and out all days except for tomorrow for the most part.

i'm not leaving home until 5:30 am tomorrow so if i can't sleep later tonight, i'll be here to play....


i can share with the misery some of youse are having with cold weather......
i hope i saved my winter coat when i moved......_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, hope storm passed over quickly........I love a snooze.........bit too late tonight now, but wouldn't take much for me to nod off right now........

Chuckers have a fabulous weekend........I know what you mean, my husband is taking next week off.....first week off this year.......looking forward to it......

Last minute prices are always awful mac........hope you do get some sleep tonight.......especially now you're sorted!


Went out to dinner to our local pub tonight.......was lovely! Steak and shrimp specials tonight with a lovely bottle of wine went down really well! Thursday night treat........of course the wine may or may not have made me ready for a snooze now........

Time for a coffee I think..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels mac!
Sounds like fun being had per US gang- loving the pics!
Nice here today- moved my 1/2 day of work from tomorrow to today- nasty storm supposedly coming tomorrow. Don't mind driving in weather but not tornado threats.
I'm not cooking today either Schumi- threw a pork roast in crockpot with root beer.- will drain and shred and toss with BBQ sauce. Cheated and got deli potato salad and coleslaw on way home (had to stop and get gas anyway- and I was out of wine!!)

DD's spoiled grown chicken is very jealous of new babies- she (chicken) has been awful to dog today. Attackd him laying in the yard- just because he was where she wanted to be.  Never knew chickens could have a jealous fit!

Isn't Lynne freezing her toes off at a kiddos practice today? Maybe some baileys in the coffee will help...course then will Need a driver home...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels mac!
> Sounds like fun being had per US gang- loving the pics!
> Nice here today- moved my 1/2 day of work from tomorrow to today- nasty storm supposedly coming tomorrow. Don't mind driving in weather but not tornado threats.
> I'm not cooking today either Schumi- threw a pork roast in crockpot with root beer.- will drain and shred and toss with BBQ sauce. Cheated and got deli potato salad and coleslaw on way home (had to stop and get gas anyway- and I was out of wine!!)
> 
> DD's spoiled grown chicken is very jealous of new babies- she (chicken) has been awful to dog today. Attackd him laying in the yard- just because he was where she wanted to be.  Never knew chickens could have a jealous fit!
> 
> Isn't Lynne freezing her toes off at a kiddos practice today? Maybe some baileys in the coffee will help...course then will Need a driver home...



BBQ pork is one of my favourite dishes........sounds gorgeous! Jealous chickens.........lol.........




Bedtime here.........almost. Friday tomorrow.........


----------



## tink1957

I went on a cooking frenzy yesterday and made enough food to last all weekend.  Chicken vegetable soup for lunches at work, grilled chicken breasts and pork chops on our new big charcoal grill and did pulled pork in the crockpot like MonyK except I use cherry zero and chopped onions with the bbq sauce...yum.  We ate the grilled stuff last night with sweet potato fries and still have enouh for 1 more meal.  It's nice to be able to relax and not have to cook all weekend 

Mac, hope your trip goes well.

Chuckers, have fun and relax this weekend...enjoy your time away.

To you lucky ones at Universal now...  just kidding youse guys...have fun for all of us at home.


----------



## macraven

_just finished packing and now for a long nap......

later homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _just finished packing and now for a long nap......
> 
> later homies!_



Safe travels........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

On plane and taking off in a minute

Wheeeeeee......


----------



## Chuckers

*FRIDAY!!!!!  Half Day!!! Weekend Away!!!



*


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac.  Hope all goes well, and you're back home soon.  

Yep, that was me MonyK.  Why they decide to have a game at 9pm, with wind, and 34 degrees is beyond me.  On the way home, little one had the car heater on high, and I was sweating, she was still cold.  At least the next game isn't this week-end, and no practice on Saturday morning.  That means, a nice slow start.  She's not an early person.  I try to get her up around 10am, or else she'd sleep even longer.  Both my kids are night owls.  Me, not usually.  HeHe, bully, jealous  chicken.  Until my neighbor got chickens, I never thought they had  different personalities.  My neighbor also has a bully hen.  It's one of their bigger chickens, and it attacks the squirrels that get into their caged yard, and chases the other chickens away when the food gets put out.  Your dog is so kind to other animals.  

Ah, the sky was a beautiful reddish pink as the sun rose, like a wide ribbon across the horizon.  Now, a bright day, but still not warm enough for me.  At least we are above freezing, at 36 degrees.   

Chuckers - hope the work this morning goes quick and have a nice time at the B&B this week-end.  Decompressing is so nice.  Oh, and DS said he really likes the story of the new games, but is not happy about parts of what you have to do. 

Tink, can I order some home cooked from ya?  All that you made sounds delicious.  Since the weather is clear, we'll fire up the grill again.  How late we eat dinner will depend on DS taking the frozen steaks out of the freezer when he gets home around lunchtime.  I think he only has 2 classes this morning.  I put the reminder on the TV. 

Schumi, how nice that DH gets the week off next week.  I'm sure you will enjoy his company all week.  

With that, it is Thankfully Friday.  Was waiting for it since Monday.  

Hope all the homies have a happy Friday!  

Mac, I hope you are resting on your flight.  Take care.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers - hope the work this morning goes quick and have a nice time at the B&B this week-end.  Decompressing is so nice.  Oh, and DS said he really likes the story of the new games, but is not happy about parts of what you have to do.



Thanks Lynne!  Tell DS that I am not happy they brought back driving in the game. I hate driving!  I am a slow player, so I've only just got the atmosphere back on the Eos. (He'll understand! )


----------



## macraven

Well 75 minutes and now in ohare
It would take me 12 hours to drive if I had not flown

Now waiting for next flight north

Cold here ......
Brrrrrr


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> *FRIDAY!!!!!  Half Day!!! Weekend Away!!!
> 
> 
> *


Enjoy the weekend and hope no rain or snow for youse ..


----------



## buckeev

Virtual hugs fer ya Mac!


----------



## Bluer101

Safe travels Mac. 

Last nights catch.


----------



## keishashadow

It's Friday...Yabba Dabba Doo time!






If you are a Disney AP/DVC peep, slots have opened for Pandora openings in mid May.  I'd like to be wow'd but literally, detested the movie.  Thought it was such a downer.



Bluer101 said:


> Tonight's catch.



Mighty big pile of beadsexactly what did you do to earn them mr?



Bluer101 said:


> Yes, the weather passed over us here in IOA. Just having fun after a private tour of marvel island.



There's a marvel island?



macraven said:


> On plane and taking off in a minute
> 
> Wheeeeeee......



Ta-ta!  Enjoy


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It's Friday...Yabba Dabba Doo time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a Disney AP/DVC peep, slots have opened for Pandora openings in mid May.  I'd like to be wow'd but literally, detested the movie.  Thought it was such a downer.



Loved The Flintstones!!!! That made me smile..........takes me back........and loved the original Scooby Doo cartoons.......still have them all on video and DVD from when we relived them when Kyle was a nipper........


Keep warm mac.......cold is never fun! 

It is indeed Friday.............


I tried to watch that movie Janet......fell asleep after 5 minutes.......snoozefest


Not many plans for the weekend.........quiet one again I think........glass of wine may be in there somewhere......


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Enjoy the weekend and hope no rain or snow for youse ..



Thanks, Mac.. looking at driving through some snow on the way to Vermont.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Loved The Flintstones!!!! That made me smile..........takes me back........and loved the original Scooby Doo cartoons.......still have them all on video and DVD from when we relived them when Kyle was a nipper........
> 
> 
> Keep warm mac.......cold is never fun!
> 
> It is indeed Friday.............
> 
> 
> I tried to watch that movie Janet......fell asleep after 5 minutes.......snoozefest
> 
> 
> Not many plans for the weekend.........quiet one again I think........glass of wine may be in there somewhere......



Lol there is something to be said re a movie making you fall asleep.

Off to find a Scooby snack


----------



## Squirlz

Just popping by...

https://www.vevo.com/watch/weird-al-yankovic/bedrock-anthem/USZM20300051


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday afternoon everyone .

Mac safe travels .

Tink hope you get your dates settled and the food plan you want from Disney.

Schumi you always have great dining choices on your trips. Gives me some ideas for a nice meal out with the littles on vacation.

Wine and appetizers at the club house this evening. Hubby has agreed to leave his March madness ball games for one hour......LOL.....man has his priorities .


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Friday afternoon everyone .
> 
> Mac safe travels .
> 
> Tink hope you get your dates settled and the food plan you want from Disney.
> 
> Schumi you always have great dining choices on your trips. Gives me some ideas for a nice meal out with the littles on vacation.
> 
> Wine and appetizers at the club house this evening. Hubby has agreed to leave his March madness ball games for one hour......LOL.....man has his priorities .



Wine and appetisers sound nice! I'm having a little peach schnapps with lemonade tonight......

Probably the only planning we ever do is restaurant planning Robo, you know me......lol........not ashamed to admit I do have expensive tastes,  but just as happy in cheap and cheerful Longhorn or Red Lobster........

Have you ever been to The Bull and Bear at the Waldorf? I haven't known anyone personally who's been yet.......but reviews seem to be good.........


----------



## keishashadow

We're having drowned gummie bears


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> Just popping by...
> 
> https://www.vevo.com/watch/weird-al-yankovic/bedrock-anthem/USZM20300051


Couldn't get the link to load but have seen it before lol


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> We're having drowned gummie bears



LOL...are they drowned in Booze 

I still have some gummie bears left over from the trip to Albanese candy factory in December. Might have to break those out.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Wine and appetisers sound nice! I'm having a little peach schnapps with lemonade tonight......
> 
> Probably the only planning we ever do is restaurant planning Robo, you know me......lol........not ashamed to admit I do have expensive tastes, but just as happy in cheap and cheerful Longhorn or Red Lobster........
> 
> Have you ever been to The Bull and Bear at the Waldorf? I haven't known anyone personally who's been yet.......but reviews seem to be good.........



Peach schnapps and lemonade. Sounds interesting.

Hubby is happy and planted in front of his tv watching his ballgame.

Get together at clubhouse was nice. There were lots of wines to chose from and lots of appetizers. I'am not a wine afficiando at all. Do like a sip now and then. Have issues with sulfites in wines. Do like a nice smooth Kentucky bourbon though as well a foo foo drink (strawberry daiquiri, pina colada or appletini) now and again.

Have not been to Bull and Bear looks good though.


----------



## Lynne G

Had to get coffee.  Still cool tonight.  Just sent older one to retrieve little one from friend birthday party.  He had just came home from seeing Life with a friend.  I figured since he had his coat on, and I am under a blanket throw, he could go out again. Got some guff, but within a few minutes, he left to go get her.  Quiet Friday night.  DH just came home too, so having late dinner with the leftovers.

News is on, and I am fading fast.  

Hope all have a great Saturday tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

I have been told Saturday will be colder that today was


----------



## pcstang

Our stash so far.




Lost my voice this trip. I know the bluers are happy they've don't have to listen to me.


----------



## macraven

You can always give the beads to family as a Christmas present


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We're having drowned gummie bears



Tom loves the sound of those........



Robo56 said:


> Peach schnapps and lemonade. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Hubby is happy and planted in front of his tv watching his ballgame.
> 
> Get together at clubhouse was nice. There were lots of wines to chose from and lots of appetizers. I'am not a wine afficiando at all. Do like a sip now and then. Have issues with sulfites in wines. Do like a nice smooth Kentucky bourbon though as well a foo foo drink (strawberry daiquiri, pina colada or appletini) now and again.
> 
> Have not been to Bull and Bear looks good though.



When I say lemonade, I mean the fizzy stuff not the still lemonade that is common over there.......more like sprite I suppose but just lemonade, no lime........very refreshing.......

I love wine.......you may know that though....... love cocktails too......and strawberry daiquiri's are among the best! I make a few fantastic cocktails.........

Yes, Bull and Bear looks fabulous! So many high end choices though.........not enough nights......



Looks to be another beautiful day once sun comes through.......very frosty and felt a bit cooler during the night, but if sun is shining I won't complain..........

Anyone for bacon...........will be griddling bacon and pancakes in about 20 minutes..........


----------



## Robo56

Yum....count me in on the bacon and pancakes 

Nice haul of beads for the pcstang family


----------



## macraven

Here for the bacon please


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Here for the bacon please


Me too!


----------



## keishashadow

Bacon & bacon on menu this am once the DH sleeps off the gummies lol



Robo56 said:


> LOL...are they drowned in Booze
> 
> I still have some gummie bears left over from the trip to Albanese candy factory in December. Might have to break those out.



The mr has a sweet tooth I buy his gummies in bulk, 5# bags, one barely lasts the month.  Wish I had his metabolism. 

Same with bacon here, I get the 4# package @ Sam's and rarely have to freeze any before it goes 'bad'.



macraven said:


> You can always give the beads to family as a Christmas present



In a publix bag? Lol

We have a stash of them too, both from Universal & Vegas.  Just can't bring myself to toss them lol.  Heck, I still have all the old RIP lanyards hanging on a sconce...classy to the end.  If figure if it brings you joy, go for it.

Good day all, going to hit 70 degrees and sunny here today


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny, well clouds and sun, and we too Keisha, will be enjoying a 70 degree day.  Then, old weather says, nit dine with winter, and we will be 40, as a high tomorrow.

Little one is up.  Shopping at the double mall complex at the end of one of our highways is calling.  

Later.  And yum, bacon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Biscuits and gravy here! Rogue one last night as it's now on Vudu.  Off to see Beauty and the Beast in a few minutes (theatre with the comfy recliner seats).  Drizzly and cool here. Apparently I slept thru the hailstorm this am


----------



## macraven

Rain and cold here
But I do have an umbrella but fat chance I'm leaving the house today without a heavy coat

Enjoy the sunshine that youse have homies  !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Rain and cold here
> But I do have an umbrella but fat chance I'm leaving the house today without a heavy coat
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine that youse have homies  !



We have glorious sunshine.........it is gorgeous today.......and warm!! We even just sat outside and had a cuppa......first time this year........no jacket either as sun is so warm........ Do I sound like I'm bragging........you usually win the sunshine war........lol........

This afternoon, DH did some gardening while I cleaned most  (well some) of the downstairs windows.......they are gleaming! 

This morning went for new light fittings and shades for a few rooms.........all but one going back.......bought the wrong ones! Wouldn't mind I really liked them........will do that tomorrow. 

Made cola chicken for dinner tonight........looking forward to that........not sure of plans for tonight yet........

But gotta love this sunshine...........


----------



## schumigirl

Almost bedtime here.......have remembered to put our clocks forward, well the ones that don't do it automatically.......hate losing the hour sleep.........

But lighter nights ahead..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet dreams Schumi.

Stay warm Mac.

Was a glorious day, every time it rained, we were inside.  Mall shopping, visit to a very crowded small zoo, then home.  Out again, waiting for little one to be done being a mall rat with her friends. 

Yay! It is a warm Saturday night.  Maybe Chinese or pizza.  Late dinner and I do not want to cook.  Phone says over 3 miles of walking so far.


----------



## agavegirl1

No work tomorrow so tonight I am catching up.  Nice bead collection there pstang.  I keep all kinds of little things from my vacations...lanyards, tickets, stickers, cards, beads, maps etc. in small bins in the craft room.  They are my "scrap bins" and a lot less time consuming than scrapbooks.  

Hubby is making Chicken Marsala for dinner.  

About Gummi Bears, my coworker is addicted and buys them in 5# bags as well.  He always has some stashed in his desk.  Because he loves candy, his lunches consist of undressed salads and veggies.  He brings in a bowl of rabbit food every day.  

G'night Schumi....glad you had a beautiful day.  It is dreary and windy and cold here in the north.  Not a bad Saturday to have to work.

Agave


----------



## tink1957

I'm about to leave for work and popped in to wish you all a good morning...my baby girl turns 31 today...time flies.

I have just enough time to leave her birthday bag of goodies on the table.

Catch you later homies


----------



## schumigirl

To Danielle........hope she has a lovely day........you too Vicki........

And hoping agavegirl1 has a good day too..........a day off is always nice, and hope your weather is better today.......


Mother's Day over in the UK today............had a lovely day so far, got some lovely gifts and card from my boy, and it's a beautiful day so went to play a trial round of golf.......not so great, but getting there.......

Not going out for a meal, making pulled pork for dinner........sweet potato wedges and salad........making a strawberry pavlova for dessert.....yum!

Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday..........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to Tinks daughter



If I remember correctly Schumi shared with us last week that this is Mother's Day in her neck of the woods.
Happy Mother's Day to Schumi's mom and Schumi. Hope your fellas are spoiling you today.


----------



## Robo56

Having my mug of coffee this morning .


----------



## schumigirl

Aww thanks Robo........yes, been spoiled........DS is attending a course today but will be home around 4.30........but had the best hug this morning.......that's better than any gift! 

About to watch rerun of the Australian Grand Prix.........already watched it live early hours this morning........even with losing an hours sleep last night due to clocks going forward........but loved the result, so watching it again......

Having a Mother's Day glass of Champagne right now.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Aww thanks Robo........yes, been spoiled........DS is attending a course today but will be home around 4.30........but had the best hug this morning.......that's better than any gift!



So glad you are having a nice day. Those sweet sons are a treasure aren't they .....no matter how old they are....they are still your little boy...mines going to be 40 this summer. Seems like yesterday I was holding him in my arms.

Pulled pork sounds yummy.

Enjoy your day of leisure, champagne and races.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to tinks daughter!
And Happy Mothers Day to Schumi!!

Enjoying a coffee until rest of peeps get up. Then have to pack up college kid and drive her back to school. DH is off to conference.  Think middle is going to stay home to watch chicks and dog and enjoy some quiet.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Sunny, well clouds and sun, and we too Keisha, will be enjoying a 70 degree day.  Then, old weather says, nit dine with winter, and we will be 40, as a high tomorrow.
> 
> Little one is up.  Shopping at the double mall complex at the end of one of our highways is calling.
> 
> Later.  And yum, bacon.



We're lucking out, rain coming in later...about the time I'll be standing @ the grill.  Note to self to move dinner up an hour

Mac must be just out of the warm front we'll be enjoying here all week.



schumigirl said:


> Almost bedtime here.......have remembered to put our clocks forward, well the ones that don't do it automatically.......hate losing the hour sleep.........
> 
> But lighter nights ahead..........



I was excited when we had our time change recently.  Usually, hate to lose the hour of sleep but now the clock in my car is correct again.

Procrastinated, then too lazy to drag out the instruction manual. Never had an issue before but either this car's clock is a real bear or I'm getting simpler lol



tink1957 said:


> I'm about to leave for work and popped in to wish you all a good morning...my baby girl turns 31 today...time flies.
> 
> I have just enough time to leave her birthday bag of goodies on the table.
> 
> Catch you later homies



You wear it very well, no way would I have thot you had a 31 y.o.!

Happy happy birthday.  Work gettting in the way but any plans to celebrate.  My kids expect their favorite meal 



Robo56 said:


> Having my mug of coffee this morning .
> 
> View attachment 227553
> 
> View attachment 227554
> View attachment 227555



I can think of a few people in my life, I'd like to infect, and not with kindness.



schumigirl said:


> Aww thanks Robo........yes, been spoiled........DS is attending a course today but will be home around 4.30........but had the best hug this morning.......that's better than any gift!
> 
> About to watch rerun of the Australian Grand Prix.........already watched it live early hours this morning........even with losing an hours sleep last night due to clocks going forward........but loved the result, so watching it again......
> 
> Having a Mother's Day glass of Champagne right now.........



So true. Enjoy the bubbly.  Your dinner sounds Devine, I'm doing my Sunday default - steaks/fries/salad


----------



## macraven

Vickie: Danielle


----------



## macraven

Schumi:



Happy mummy day


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mothers Day Schumi!  And to all those mums who should get spoiled today.

Yeah, rain to come around dinner time or so, then heavy rain overnight into tomorrow morning.  Most likely a nice wet commute Monday morning.

Yay! A day off.  Always appreciated.  

Got a new phone.  Ugh, trying to get it set up to the way I want it.  Enlisting the help of little one.  She is so good at electronics, but goes so darn fast, I rarely see what she does.

Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne what phone did you get? My iPhone has been acting up.  Target has the 7s & 7+ BOGO with $300 GC each for my carrier. 

I have 5s, not sure I want to go back to carrying such a brick lol.

Anybody have either & like?  Know the new model is a good 6 mos off.  Not sure I can last that long.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac - ready for TWD?


----------



## macraven

You bet!!


----------



## Lynne G

Here is some pictures of that lovely, very crowded zoo trip.  Little one humors me, and takes them.

  

Keisha, I had a 6 and got a 7 plus.  I thought it might be too big, but my kids have always joked that my icons were big.  So, they have 7s, and I am still downloading to have like I like it.  And of course, little one set most of it up for me, and also changed the feeling of the home button.  Yeah, have to admit I am old. LOL.  And yes, I did the Target deal.  I shop there enough, it felt like a good deal.   Older one upgraded his 6 to 7 at the ATT store, as it included a free iPad mini 2 cellular.  He was happy with that deal, as he can get phone calls on it.  Me, I figured the plus was a big enough mini for me.  Otherwise, I like my full size one, that does not have cellular.

Lazy night.  Bacon with salad, chicken nuggets and baked breaded clams.  Olde one ate all the clams, little one are most of the bacon.

Time to get ready for the start of the work week.

Enjoy watching TWD tonight.


----------



## tink1957

Danielle says thanks for the birthday wishes, she spent the day at the movies watching Beauty and the beast and the Power Rangers movie then she went to Longhorn for dinner.  

Happy mum's day to Carole.

It's taking forever to type here for some reason...I need a new phone


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Vicki, had a lovely day.......would have enjoyed Longhorn too!! 


Very dull, grey and misty day here today, cool. Nice to have DH off this week.....will keep him busy I'm sure.....

Been out shopping this morning and picked up a few bits.......not sure if we're doing anything this afternoon or if it's an afternoon of doing little jobs that may need doing.........

Happy Monday anyway.........


----------



## Lynne G

Belated Happy Birthday to Danielle.  Nice that she had a fun time at the movies, and enjoyed a nice dinner.  

Rainy, gray day, but at least not as cold.  Foggy start.  Hey, HHN hints?






 - some work weeks feel that way.

But today is Monday, so:


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies


----------



## wagman67

So sad this morning...a teen that we have known for the last decade passed away this morning after he fell off the back of a car yesterday and sustained a head injury. He was such an awesome kid and my youngest had played football and baseball with him for many years and we will miss him so much. His parents are some of the best people you would ever want to know. Devastating and tragic.


----------



## tink1957




----------



## tink1957

Sorry for your loss wagman...I posted at the same time as you so I didn't see your post.  

It's so sad when a young person loses his life. Prayers for you and his family.


----------



## Robo56

wagman67 said:


> So sad this morning...a teen that we have known for the last decade passed away this morning after he fell off the back of a car yesterday and sustained a head injury. He was such an awesome kid and my youngest had played football and baseball with him for many years and we will miss him so much. His parents are some of the best people you would ever want to know. Devastating and tragic.



So sorry to hear of the death of your dear young family friend. Prayers for the family and yours. It's devastating to lose a child


----------



## macraven

It is a shock for you to lose the dear teen this way

Unbelievable as we usually assume young people will grow up and have a life like the rest of us

Waggy, hugs to you and the family
It will take time for this info to really sink in for all

Hugs


----------



## Lynne G

Terrible to hear.  Sending many prayers to the teen's family and friends having to deal with the loss of this teen.  Hugs Wags.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all.... back from a nice relaxing weekend in Vermont. Recharged and ready to go! 167 days until UO!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Sorry for your loss Wagman.


----------



## schumigirl

Wagman, what a truly awful thing to happen. I'm so sorry for all involved.



Chuckers........glad you had a lovely weekend and glad you are well rested and recharged.........Vermont is a place I'd like to see one day.........of course it's gotta be somewhere like the Inn from White Christmas and have Bing Crosby singing to me....... I'm a real romantic...........



Ended up golfing this afternoon. I hate learning new things.........but, I'm getting there.....although the golf club did go flying rather spectacularly at one point.......went further than the darn ball at that point 

I do like the 19th hole though........food is amazing at this Club too.......very tempting........but, came home to do dinner for all of us........

WD tonight for us.......hope it's better than last few weeks...........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Chuckers........glad you had a lovely weekend and glad you are well rested and recharged.........Vermont is a place I'd like to see one day.........of course it's gotta be somewhere like the Inn from White Christmas and have Bing Crosby singing to me....... I'm a real romantic...........



The snow covered mountains are beautiful in Vermont.. driving through them in a freak blizzard is NOT.


----------



## wagman67

Thanks everyone for the kind words...been an abysmal day. I cannot imagine what it must be like for parents that lose children, and hope I never have to know. I am not the most sensitive guy, but many times today I have just sat and sobbed. 

There has been a small bright spot in the darkness...my youngest had all of his wisdom teeth removed this morning and my wife says she has some nice videos to share with me this evening.


----------



## tink1957

wagman67 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words...been an abysmal day. I cannot imagine what it must be like for parents that lose children, and hope I never have to know. I am not the most sensitive guy, but many times today I have just sat and sobbed.
> 
> There has been a small bright spot in the darkness...my youngest had all of his wisdom teeth removed this morning and my wife says she has some nice videos to share with me this evening.




Wisdom teeth videos are always entertaining


----------



## Chuckers

Yay for wisdom teeth videos! How old is your youngest?


----------



## macraven

How much does the tooth fairy pay for wisdom teeth these days?

Yea I still paid out for teeth even when they were older kids


----------



## schumigirl

WD was better tonight........quite enjoyed that episode..........

Bedtime here.........ready to sink into comfy pillows and have a great sleep!


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Yay for wisdom teeth videos! How old is your youngest?



Almost 15...will be that on May 23rd, our first day at Universal, this year.



macraven said:


> How much does the tooth fairy pay for wisdom teeth these days?
> 
> Yea I still paid out for teeth even when they were older kids



Hmm...he did not get to keep them...guess they were worth a down payment on the bill.


----------



## pcstang

My kids with #the panda
Happy birthday to those we missed and Mother's Day to Schumi too.


----------



## macraven

That panda looks scary!


----------



## macraven

Tuesday all day today


Looks like I beat schumi this morning


----------



## Lynne G

And me too Mac!  Early bird.  Work gets in the way sometimes.  LOL

I should say hellooooo.  There may be a ship docking soon.  The fog is so thick, you'd think we're near the sea.  Either that, or HHN is trying out the fog machines.  
At least it is warm.  

That Panda PC!  Thanks for the picture.  Scary it is.









  Yes, it's Tuesday, and time for tacos.  Well, maybe for dinner.  

Mac, since you're up early:






Hope your coffee was strong and black.  

Good Morning Homies!  Time to fire up the tea kettle or coffee maker.  Grab a raincoat, rain, heavy at times, will be our Tuesday.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Almost 15...will be that on May 23rd, our first day at Universal, this year.



Great birthday present!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

Good morning... It's raining here too but supposed to be nice this afternoon. I have a short day at work today so I'm enjoying a lazy morning.

Carole is late....hope everything is okay.

Coffee time for me


----------



## tink1957

Oops she sneaked in while I was taking forever to type on my phone...yay!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning... It's raining here too but supposed to be nice this afternoon. I have a short day at work today so I'm enjoying a lazy morning.
> 
> Carole is late....hope everything is okay.
> 
> Coffee time for me




 

I am late today........went golfing this morning......well, still trying would be a better description.......

Cars, I think I need to stick to cars as a hobby!!!!  Glad you have a short day Vicki......especially if it`s nice......


Beautiful day here, misty and chilly with sunshine now burning off the mist.......


----------



## Chuckers

I am lucky I can play Mini-golf. (I want to try the two courses at CityWalk.)


----------



## wagman67

PC, that Panda has a bit of a 'Five Nights at Freddy's' vibe to it...a bit creepy.

I posted my misadventures in ticket buying on another thread, yesterday, but wanted to drop a synopsis here: I purchase with a prepaid AmEx card, so I logged into UT and put 4 of the 2Park 2Days + 2Days Free tickets in the cart to get the final price...went and loaded up my AmEx card with a couple dollars more than needed and returned to the UT cart to finish...but, the price had been raised by $80+. I was having a bad day, anyway, so I wasn't too happy. Chatted with them and was told they raised the price because Universal raised the price (only, Universal had not)...told them I was taking my business elsewhere...and did. After looking at other discount sites and not knowing which to trust, I turned to sites like mousesavers and themeparkinsider for advise and they both recommended arestravel.com...so, I went there and got the tickets for $24 ($6 each) less than I would have at UT. I will be upgrading those when I get to UOR.

Not that I think UT is a shoddy site, I just did not have a great experience...never had a price increase on items already in cart.

I guess I was in a 'buy my way out of depression' mode, yesterday, as I also bought a mulching conversion kit and blades for my mower...I do so look forward to another year of yard work....NOT!!!!

Schumi, you'll be on the pro golf circuit before you know it...or you'll be too senile to know better.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> PC, that Panda has a bit of a 'Five Nights at Freddy's' vibe to it...a bit creepy.



I've heard a lot about Five Nights at Freddy's but I've never played.. how hard is it?


----------



## macraven

Waggy that was an awful experience

I'd tell the world and the Dis about the new site

I'll look at it later and will pass it on to anyone that asks about discounted tickets


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Big mug of coffee in hand .

Looks like that Hashtag the Panda has been on a diet........... I would like to donate some of my extra pounds to fill him out .

Pcstang cute picture of your littles with the panda.



wagman67 said:


> Almost 15...will be that on May 23rd, our first day at Universal, this year.



Will be there around that same time with grandchildren. They are looking forward to Kong, Race thru New York, Volcano Bay and Toothesome. All new stuff since they were there last May. Thanks for the info on UT and tickets.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I've heard a lot about Five Nights at Freddy's but I've never played.. how hard is it?



Not hard, but freaky creepy...many versions are out there now.


----------



## wagman67

Robo56 said:


> Will be there around that same time with grandchildren. They are looking forward to Kong, Race thru New York, Volcano Bay and Toothesome. All new stuff since they were there last May.



Yeah, new to us as well...VB opens our 3rd day, but not sure if we will bother this trip...haven't really planned for it and the opening date wasn't announced until after I booked the Hard Rock back in January...we'll see. This year is a celebration of my oldest graduating High School and the youngest one's birthday (but, we always land on or near his birthday...so that is more an annual occurrence)....so, we'll see if we add VB or not.


----------



## pcstang

My kids know about five nights at Freddy's. Me, not so much. My daughter gets shy around the characters. She was sitting on the steps of the stage by herself and hashtag walked over to sit by her. As soon as he sat down she jumped and ran over to me. He just sat there and I finally convinced her to go sit with him. As soon as she sat down he got up and walked away just as she had done to him. It might one of those "you had to be there" moments but it was historical. We and the bluers were laughing so hard! He came back over and that's when I took the picture. For any of you going I strongly suggest watching the ragtime gals show. They came out twice on our first trip through but we didn't see them the following two times we rode.


----------



## Robo56

Sandhill Cranes and their babies. They like to come up in the yard and dig for worms.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Not hard, but freaky creepy...many versions are out there now.



I wikipedia'd the whole series.. looks interesting.. I may try it.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Sandhill Cranes and their babies. They like to come up in the yard and dig for worms.
> 
> View attachment 227977
> View attachment 227978
> View attachment 227979




We had a flock of wild turkeys outside our offices today. I tried to take pictures, but they scattered as I drove up. Two of the toms were in full plumage mode. It was really cool!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Here is some pictures of that lovely, very crowded zoo trip.  Little one humors me, and takes them.
> 
> View attachment 227663 View attachment 227665 View attachment 227666
> 
> Keisha, I had a 6 and got a 7 plus.  I thought it might be too big, but my kids have always joked that my icons were big.  So, they have 7s, and I am still downloading to have like I like it.  And of course, little one set most of it up for me, and also changed the feeling of the home button.  Yeah, have to admit I am old. LOL.  And yes, I did the Target deal.  I shop there enough, it felt like a good deal.   Older one upgraded his 6 to 7 at the ATT store, as it included a free iPad mini 2 cellular.  He was happy with that deal, as he can get phone calls on it.  Me, I figured the plus was a big enough mini for me.  Otherwise, I like my full size one, that does not have cellular.
> 
> Lazy night.  Bacon with salad, chicken nuggets and baked breaded clams.  Olde one ate all the clams, little one are most of the bacon.
> 
> Time to get ready for the start of the work week.
> 
> Enjoy watching TWD tonight.



I took over 4 hours for target dude to try and figure out how to process ATT.  Said he's been there 3 months and has only done verizon & sprint.

Sigh

He looked at me when getting ready to do #2 and asked if i was doing a silent prayer to make sure i was 'approved' for it by ATT.  Assume he was referring to my credit lol.   If he wasn't so darn young & dumb, I'd have started flipping counters @ target.  Hmmph

Left store and phone stopped working.

Went to 'real' ATT, they fixed, came home & things are 'missing' off my 7.

Back to different ATT I. goes today

Got hit up with 2 air. Filters costing $100 during car recall.  Engine something or other & normal air filter.  Guess i should've asked how much before saying yes lol.




wagman67 said:


> So sad this morning...a teen that we have known for the last decade passed away this morning after he fell off the back of a car yesterday and sustained a head injury. He was such an awesome kid and my youngest had played football and baseball with him for many years and we will miss him so much. His parents are some of the best people you would ever want to know. Devastating and tragic.



So sad to hear, sorry.



macraven said:


> That panda looks scary!



It's the eyes



Lynne G said:


> And me too Mac!  Early bird.  Work gets in the way sometimes.  LOL
> 
> I should say hellooooo.  There may be a ship docking soon.  The fog is so thick, you'd think we're near the sea.  Either that, or HHN is trying out the fog machines.
> At least it is warm.
> 
> That Panda PC!  Thanks for the picture.  Scary it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's Tuesday, and time for tacos.  Well, maybe for dinner.
> 
> Mac, since you're up early:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your coffee was strong and black.
> 
> Good Morning Homies!  Time to fire up the tea kettle or coffee maker.  Grab a raincoat, rain, heavy at times, will be our Tuesday.



Ship's horn you say?








Chuckers said:


> We had a flock of wild turkeys outside our offices today. I tried to take pictures, but they scattered as I drove up. Two of the toms were in full plumage mode. It was really cool!



Don't make me post my video of the Turkies circling the cat on the road.  Weirdest thing ive seen thus far this year lol.


We have so many of them here this year for some reason.  Dumbest things, just stand on the road staring you down.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Sandhill Cranes and their babies. They like to come up in the yard and dig for worms.
> 
> View attachment 227977
> View attachment 227978
> View attachment 227979




Do they taste like chicken?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I am lucky I can play Mini-golf. (I want to try the two courses at CityWalk.)



The two courses at Citywalk are excellent! Love the haunted side the best, especially at night........



wagman67 said:


> Schumi, you'll be on the pro golf circuit before you know it...or you'll be too senile to know better.



Lol......think it may be the latter!!! Saw the same man I nearly hit with golf club yesterday.......he was moving rather quickly to next hole when he saw me.........


Janet, Tom showed me that video of those turkeys circling the cat! Weird. Really weird.  He watches all these classic fail videos too all the time.......sometimes he'll be sat howling with laughter at some poor sod who thinks he can ski off a roof on a knife while using a circular saw........and similar idiotic things........



Started decorating downstairs bathroom this afternoon........ceiling damage has been sorted from leak from above, so decided I may as well decorate it again.......mainly tiled and fairly recently done, but it has some wall to paint........so, did the first whitewash of original colour that was on it.......I do quite like painting.......only bit of DIY I do like........then when that's done I think I'll change the flooring too.......bored with the stuff that's down now. 

Time to start dinner........Baked Salmon for us.........

Happy Tuesday.........


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Time to start dinner........Baked Salmon for us......



Almost lunchtime, here, some of that salmon sounds good...and healthier than whatever I will end up eating.


----------



## Lynne G

Kesiha, sorry to hear about your new phone issues.  I was very lucky and unlucky.  Walked into the Target, and was the only person asking for the new phone.  ATT here too.  Well, even though I have been with ATT for over 10 years, ATT was not sure it was really me wanting the new phone.  After 1 and 1/2 hours, new phone in hand.  Then went to Apple Store, and got them to help me make new phone look exactly like old phone - like where the apps were placed.  30 minutes later, and an expensive charging case for it from Apple, and I am slowly enjoying the new phone.  For one, I am excited the camera is even better than on my 6.  I tend to not carry my DSL camera as much, since I can print the pictures from my phone.  Eek, about car costs.  HeHe,  DS had to pay for his oil change, but then got a charge for a new filter too.  Good thing he took extra money with him.

Lunchtime for me, but with the rain, and cooler weather, I also will have not as good a food as Schumi's dinner.

Nice pictures of the sand cranes Robo.  The babies are so cute.   Late yesterday afternoon, had a large barn owl knock into my window with its face smashed on it, beak wide open.  Scared me.  His wings were as wide as my large window's pane.  Was asked if I got a picture.  Umm, no.  It was so quick, and was so shocked to see such a big bird that time of day.  They do live around here, but are mostly dusk, night, and dawn hunters.  I guess he was hungry.  As I looked as it left, it caught a small bird and flew out of sight.  Had only seen one from afar on a tree, and in a zoo.  Better than the pigeons we are always seem to attract to our building.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Don't make me post my video of the Turkies circling the cat on the road.  Weirdest thing ive seen thus far this year lol.
> 
> 
> We have so many of them here this year for some reason.  Dumbest things, just stand on the road staring you down.



Turkeys are stupid birds. On farms they have to shoo them inside when it rains because they'll stare up at the sky and drown.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Kesiha, sorry to hear about your new phone issues.  I was very lucky and unlucky.  Walked into the Target, and was the only person asking for the new phone.  ATT here too.  Well, even though I have been with ATT for over 10 years, ATT was not sure it was really me wanting the new phone.  After 1 and 1/2 hours, new phone in hand.  Then went to Apple Store, and got them to help me make new phone look exactly like old phone - like where the apps were placed.  30 minutes later, and an expensive charging case for it from Apple, and I am slowly enjoying the new phone.  For one, I am excited the camera is even better than on my 6.  I tend to not carry my DSL camera as much, since I can print the pictures from my phone.  Eek, about car costs.  HeHe,  DS had to pay for his oil change, but then got a charge for a new filter too.  Good thing he took extra money with him.
> 
> Lunchtime for me, but with the rain, and cooler weather, I also will have not as good a food as Schumi's dinner.
> 
> Nice pictures of the sand cranes Robo.  The babies are so cute.   Late yesterday afternoon, had a large barn owl knock into my window with its face smashed on it, beak wide open.  Scared me.  His wings were as wide as my large window's pane.  Was asked if I got a picture.  Umm, no.  It was so quick, and was so shocked to see such a big bird that time of day.  They do live around here, but are mostly dusk, night, and dawn hunters.  I guess he was hungry.  As I looked as it left, it caught a small bird and flew out of sight.  Had only seen one from afar on a tree, and in a zoo.  Better than the pigeons we are always seem to attract to our building.



I was only person @ the target phone counter the whole time lol.  I'm slowly grabbing my apps out of cloud.   Did find my emails at least.  Need to sit down with both phones and work off the old one i suppose.

I was so tempted to grab that red charging cover @ apple.  Let me know if you think it helps the battery life significantly please. Currently i have a 6s cover that one of my kids let me use. Covering most of camera & speakers but im such a klutz.  Ordered another Spigen one, will be here tomorrow.  Have lost count of # of times that brand has saved my phone.  A glass screen protector too this time.  Not happy they changed the design of the case, still supposed to be military grade, guess I'll find out. Lol.

Carole always has interesting menus.  I'm making stir fry today, trying new one with hoisin/oyster combo based sauce for something different.


----------



## schumigirl

I love stir fry Janet........like hoisin but always add fresh jalapeños for some heat.........

Salmon was gorgeous.......hard to go wrong though.......I had roasted diced sweet potatoes, diced squash and red peppers roasted in spices, DH and DS had cold pasta salad.......strange, but what they fancied. 

It's now 7pm and I'm ready for sleeping! Maybe all that fresh air.........

Looking forward to the new series of Twin Peaks when it comes out.........so excited for that! Think you either loved it or hated it.........I adored it! 

Time for cuppa........before I fall asleep!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Do they taste like chicken?



LOL......don't know......it would be the most expensive chicken you would ever eat.....
These are endangered species......killing one would earn a person a $ 250,000 fine.

Caught a neighbor boy a few years ago shooting metal tip arrows at them.....he missed thank goodness.......His mom came out and almost passed out when I told her what was gong on. Needless to say she took his bow and arrow away.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> I love stir fry Janet.



What's the recipe for Stir Fry Janet?


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Almost lunchtime, here, some of that salmon sounds good...and healthier than whatever I will end up eating.


Beer and chips?


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> What's the recipe for Stir Fry Janet?



Tastes like chicken???? 



I am craving a lemon doughnut, or a caramel doughnut........heck, any kind of doughnut........

DH just offered to drive 40 minutes to go get me some......... what a guy!  Told him no need.......it's almost 10pm so will have a cuppa and Half a scone........that'll do me.........

Feels chilly tonight, bit foggy too out to sea.......will hear the foghorns tonight I'm sure..........


----------



## macraven

I used to crave certain foods when I was pg

Now if I feel like ice cream I buy it no matter what time it is 

Walmart is only about ten minutes from me and its 24/7


----------



## schumigirl

We have 24 hour supermarkets open, but around 30 minute drive away.........he was just out the shower, so wouldn't have asked him to go.......not just for a doughnut........lol........

Now I'm thinking of ice cream...........

I need to go to bed before I start mooching in freezer.......


----------



## agavegirl1

What a difference a day makes!  We had a high of 68 after a measly 45 for the previous couple of days.  The sun is out and the wind is down.  

Wagman, that is one heck of a story on buying your tickets.  

Schumi...you must really like sweet potatoes!  We're having pork chops.  Salmon would be healthier but I just had fish on Sunday.

Keisha, I have ATT as well but am not going to buy the 7.  When I added hubby to my plan, the AT&T store messed up our new 6's and I am apparently now him with my phone number.  I get all his texts and if I text him, I am texting myself.  We haven't fixed it yet.  Not sure you'll get better service from an actual AT&T location is my point.

I have the day off tomorrow!  So excited to pay bills and do laundry and reconcile my bank accounts and .... okay.... maybe not.


----------



## k1koala

wagman67 said:


> PC, that Panda has a bit of a 'Five Nights at Freddy's' vibe to it...a bit creepy.
> 
> I posted my misadventures in ticket buying on another thread, yesterday, but wanted to drop a synopsis here: I purchase with a prepaid AmEx card, so I logged into UT and put 4 of the 2Park 2Days + 2Days Free tickets in the cart to get the final price...went and loaded up my AmEx card with a couple dollars more than needed and returned to the UT cart to finish...but, the price had been raised by $80+. I was having a bad day, anyway, so I wasn't too happy. Chatted with them and was told they raised the price because Universal raised the price (only, Universal had not)...told them I was taking my business elsewhere...and did. After looking at other discount sites and not knowing which to trust, I turned to sites like mousesavers and themeparkinsider for advise and they both recommended arestravel.com...so, I went there and got the tickets for $24 ($6 each) less than I would have at UT. I will be upgrading those when I get to UOR.
> 
> Not that I think UT is a shoddy site, I just did not have a great experience...never had a price increase on items already in cart.
> 
> I guess I was in a 'buy my way out of depression' mode, yesterday, as I also bought a mulching conversion kit and blades for my mower...I do so look forward to another year of yard work....NOT!!!!
> 
> Schumi, you'll be on the pro golf circuit before you know it...or you'll be too senile to know better.


----------



## k1koala

same thing happened to me!! i thought something was messed up, but the prices increased right in front of my eyes!! what is going on??


----------



## k1koala

Can i get your opinions? Ive been with Verizon forever, but now I need an upgrade from my ****ty LG phone as well as need a phone for my now 16yo daughter.  It is her first cell phone!  So Verizon doesnt really have any good deals right now, but AT&T has the B1G1 iPhone 7 or Galaxy S7.
Is there any kind of trick or need to know before I switch over to AT&T for the phone deal?  Ive already tried twice to see if Verizon will match it, and they will not do the phone deals.  Is this really as good as it seems basically??  Thanks!


----------



## wagman67

agavegirl1 said:


> ... I am apparently now him with my phone number.



So, of the 30 or so newly recognized genders, which one is this? I just get confused.


k1koala said:


> Can i get your opinions? Ive been with Verizon forever, but now I need an upgrade from my ****ty LG phone as well as need a phone for my now 16yo daughter.  It is her first cell phone!  So Verizon doesnt really have any good deals right now, but AT&T has the B1G1 iPhone 7 or Galaxy S7.
> Is there any kind of trick or need to know before I switch over to AT&T for the phone deal?  Ive already tried twice to see if Verizon will match it, and they will not do the phone deals.  Is this really as good as it seems basically??  Thanks!



We all have LG G4s (four of us), with T-Mobile. Been with them for almost three years and have been very happy. We get full 4G coverage in about 90% of the places we usually are. They don't have the best coverage area, but it has been expanded quite a bit since we have been with them. We had Verizon for nearly 20 years before that (going back to the two or three previous company names, before Verizon)...switched to T-Mobile because we could get 4 smart phones for less than half of what Verizon was charging for 2 smart phones and one regular phone. Was leery, but took the plunge and have been very happy. Bonus, I have never had better customer service when I needed it...twice they have written off three phones (6 total) we were paying for, because they turned out to be crappy models, and helped us upgrade without charges...a couple of those were LG models and another was a Sony model. I have an early built G4 and the other three are later built...have bad reports on early built models, but I have been good so far. Of course, with anything...YMMV with location.


----------



## Lynne G

K1, first, welcome!  We'll, I have been with ATT for over 14 years.  Stuck with them.  Some say there are the most expensive among the cellar service providers, but I have not had many issues with them.  We had no smart phones until I got a 4.  Kids did not get a 4 until I had mine for several years.  Since then, we have stayed with Apple and all, but my DH have a 7.  Youngest is annoyed at the use of an adapter to use her wired earphones.  

I would say, that does seem to be a good deal.  I know some like the Apple phones, others like the Androids.  I say stay with the operating system that works best for you.  My sister loves her Android phone, we like our Apples.  Since there is no longer contracts, you finance your phone with payments included in your bill.  Good thing, you can usually switch to another plan if one is better for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Monykalyn

Omg @wagman67 such sad news. And this is 2nd thread that I've seen news of a child passing away(other was a fraternity boy from complications of pneumonia and flu). Can't even begin to feel the devastation of those that lost loved

I'm behind in catching up. Loooong day today with work and I  have a chicken with vent fleet (like stomach flu or diarrhea in humans) so having to bathe her daily and give her yogurt. She's getting better but I never thought I'd have to be a "doctor" to the hens.  The babies are growing fast and Mal still cries loudly to be held every night. She's even got my DH holding her...on the upside I've got 2 dozen fresh eggs in fridge right now...thinking breakfast casserole for weekend, or French toast or omelets...

Thank goodness my DH is computer/phone/tech geek.  Never an issue when we need new phones, or laptops etc.  We have ATT bundled with our direct tv but I know he's not super happy with them.


----------



## macraven

Agavegirl
It was 45 in Kenosha the yesterday


----------



## schumigirl

Agavegirl......yep, I adore sweet potatoes......only one in my home who does though.......so if I'm having them, I happily do an alternative for my two.......funny they don't seem to like them......pork I'm funny with......only really like it as pulled pork.......but Tom loves a plain old pork Chop......poor guy never gets them as I don't buy them......lol......glad your weather is improving and hope you find something exciting to do today instead of "jobs" 

Monyk.......not nice with the poorly birds!! But, I love the fresh eggs every day.......we haven't bought eggs from a store for years, as we get them from the farmer next to us.......perfect eggs and so much nicer than store bought ones......you are lucky indeed!



Up before the sunrise this morning........it's very pretty now though.....looks to be a decent day.....hoping it's the same tomorrow as we're popping into London.......getting the train in there in the morning. Looking forward to it.....

Bacon for breakfast this morning as DH is off........yay.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........

Heading down to our Mercedes dealership......that have a couple of very sporty demonstrators in today.......booked us a couple of drives this afternoon........will keep our adrenaline going till we manage our next track day.......


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome Schumi.  Sporty car try outs.  I'd like to do that.  Sounds like a fun afternoon.

It's Wednesday.  And well, that Keisha's reminder of a camel needs to be posted:






Yep, it's that hump day.  Means before ya know it, it's Friday.  Yep, wishing life away at times.  LOL

Glorious start to today.  While in the 50's, with full sun, we may see 60 by the afternoon.  I think little one was in shorts today.  No more rain until Friday.  Seems we are getting ready for April.  Showers, and thunderstorms, every couple of days.  I hope the weather gets to be a lovely 70 something, sooner rather than later.  I'm really ready for nice Spring temperatures.  Little one is ready for shorts days.  

Good Morning homies.  Let the chickens lay their eggs, and all smile. 

 That thick blanket of dark clouds should be blowing away.  Hello sun.  Showing streaks of white between cracks in the clouds.  Warmer day. Yay!


----------



## macraven

Did April ever give birth ?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac



macraven said:


> Did April ever give birth ?



Not yet


----------



## Lynne G

April's waiting until April.


----------



## macraven

Maybe April will enjoy April....


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Tastes like chicken????
> 
> 
> 
> I am craving a lemon doughnut, or a caramel doughnut........heck, any kind of doughnut........



A chocolate frosted doughnut would be SO wonderful right now.


----------



## schumigirl

I love doughnuts..........

Still checking on April regularly mac..........


Had a fabulous afternoon driving some amazing little cars.

First was the Mercedes S65 AMG, then the Mercedes SL65 AMG........loved them both! DH wants one.......either one will do.........maybe not. Happy with both Mercedes we have right now.......only changed ours last January so almost 2 years till we change again......only keep our cars 3 years.........

Next track day isn't till May, so that'll keep us till then.......

Now to get changed and head out to meet friend later........Wednesday again.........

Hope everyone's having a great day.........


----------



## agavegirl1

Mac, how was Kenosha today...we were dreary and in the 50's.  I did, laundry, entered info into quicken and did housework.  Yawn....


----------



## Robo56

First house announced. American horror Story is coming back for HHN 27.

Mac have they ever announced a house this early before?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Do they taste like chicken?



I have a feeling a rat would taste like chicken



Chuckers said:


> What's the recipe for Stir Fry Janet?



Modified from one local restaurant shared...their's had even more sodium and MSG

4 tsp soy sauce
2 tsp Hoisin sauce
2 tsp Oyster sauce
1/2 tsp chicken soup base
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp rice wine vinegar
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp sesame oil
1/4 tsp cayenne or to taste
1/2 tsp ginger power
1 Tbsp cornstarch
Water (approx 1/2 to 1 cup)

Sliced chicken, marinate in 2 tsp soy & 2 Tbsp cornstarch for a few hours, then
Season with salt, pepper, onion & garlic powder to taste

Stir fry vegetables of choice (broccoli, sliced carrots, mushrooms, peppers) in canola oil. Remove from pan, add more oil as needed (1/2 canola & sesame oil).   Cook chicken until browned. Add sauce, carefully add additional water to make sauce of desired consistency. 

Serve with rice or noodles





Monykalyn said:


> Omg @wagman67 such sad news. And this is 2nd thread that I've seen news of a child passing away(other was a fraternity boy from complications of pneumonia and flu). Can't even begin to feel the devastation of those that lost loved
> 
> I'm behind in catching up. Loooong day today with work and I  have a chicken with vent fleet (like stomach flu or diarrhea in humans) so having to bathe her daily and give her yogurt. She's getting better but I never thought I'd have to be a "doctor" to the hens.  The babies are growing fast and Mal still cries loudly to be held every night. She's even got my DH holding her...on the upside I've got 2 dozen fresh eggs in fridge right now...thinking breakfast casserole for weekend, or French toast or omelets...
> 
> Thank goodness my DH is computer/phone/tech geek.  Never an issue when we need new phones, or laptops etc.  We have ATT bundled with our direct tv but I know he's not super happy with them.



So you're an official mother hen? 



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by.........
> 
> Heading down to our Mercedes dealership......that have a couple of very sporty demonstrators in today.......booked us a couple of drives this afternoon........will keep our adrenaline going till we manage our next track day.......



Talk about a sweet ride!

Did i ever mention my friend's step-father?  At a very advanced age, he was buried in his beloved Cadillac.  He did leave plenty behind for his near child bride and her kiddos lol. Wish i had met him, sounded like a real character



Lynne G said:


> That's awesome Schumi.  Sporty car try outs.  I'd like to do that.  Sounds like a fun afternoon.
> 
> It's Wednesday.  And well, that Keisha's reminder of a camel needs to be posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's that hump day.  Means before ya know it, it's Friday.  Yep, wishing life away at times.  LOL
> 
> Glorious start to today.  While in the 50's, with full sun, we may see 60 by the afternoon.  I think little one was in shorts today.  No more rain until Friday.  Seems we are getting ready for April.  Showers, and thunderstorms, every couple of days.  I hope the weather gets to be a lovely 70 something, sooner rather than later.  I'm really ready for nice Spring temperatures.  Little one is ready for shorts days.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  Let the chickens lay their eggs, and all smile.
> 
> That thick blanket of dark clouds should be blowing away.  Hello sun.  Showing streaks of white between cracks in the clouds.  Warmer day. Yay!



I've heard they race camels lol. 

Honestly, i cannot complain about our winter, mildest i can remember.


----------



## keishashadow

On my HHN wish list this year...

A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## tink1957

Clowns again........why did it have to be clowns?


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Mac, how was Kenosha today...we were dreary and in the 50's.  I did, laundry, entered info into quicken and did housework.  Yawn....



High today was 43
Been raining and still raining
Down in the 30's tonight

Now back home Mr Mac said it was 82 today


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> First house announced. American horror Story is coming back for HHN 27.
> 
> Mac have they ever announced a house this early before?


None I can recall of first house released in March 

But am aware of the houses for this year
UO to officially release house info Thursday is what I read in another site about that

We will see...


----------



## Lynne G

The thirst is real.  The sun is up past the horizon now,  blazing nicely through the scattered clouds.  It's just above freezing, and inside is cool, so waiting for the tea pot to boil that hot water faster.   I need tea.  I need caffeine.  It's Thursday homies.  

March is almost done, April's baby may be on the way, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.












So, homies, have a great morning and rise and shine you late sleepers!   From a soon to be wet and soggier homie (from the 2 or so inches of rain to arrive later tonight and hang around until Saturday morning), Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies

Wet and cold here


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Clowns again........why did it have to be clowns?



The journeymen of scary characters, vividly recall being freaked out as a child by bozo on tv lol

Not to go all Freudian on yinz guys, but if clowns d trigger a fright for you, it's called "the uncanny"...things that are familiar to you but something is off/strange enough to freak you out.  The best scares in my book!



macraven said:


> High today was 43
> Been raining and still raining
> Down in the 30's tonight
> 
> Now back home Mr Mac said it was 82 today



I was going to whine it's only going into mid 50's here today, nevermind lol

Raining for my drive north to see mom.  Hate when it does, need to take the highway, then mountain roads. hope everybody else has good tires and slows down just a bit on the hairpin turns.


----------



## tink1957

Warm and sunny here We're expecting storms later tonight...I get off at 8:00 so I hope they come after I get home, preferably while I sleep

We have a new batch of kittens that I discovered last night...I was waiting until kitty mac was out of season to get both girls fixed...guess I waited too lateLuna had 5 little gray kittens...hope all of them are boys.  I'm off to the vet next week to get mac fixed.  Does anyone want a cute kitten or 5?


----------



## wagman67

Good PreFriday to y'all. I got my mulch kit for my lawn tractor, yesterday, and got it all installed (much easier than I thought for a not so mechanically inclined person). The mulching blades won't be here until this afternoon, but the kit is supposed to work with the original blades, so I gave it a go on a small patch of the yard and it did great... hopefully even better with the new blades.

My wife says we are expecting Weatherpokolyps this afternoon...public schools are letting out early (my boys are still on break). Kind of got into a fight (okay, our worst 'fights' are laughable to most people...and this was not a bad one) with her about how hyped the news makes the coming weather and we never get what they say...she is a weather spotter and gets all into the science of it. I told her I wasn't worried, because she would tell me what I need to know...kinda like our wedding.

They were supposed to have our friend's funeral this afternoon (at his school), but changed to tomorrow, because of the impending weather.


----------



## macraven

How can I resist a gray kitty.......


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Good PreFriday to y'all. I got my mulch kit for my lawn tractor, yesterday, and got it all installed (much easier than I thought for a not so mechanically inclined person). The mulching blades won't be here until this afternoon, but the kit is supposed to work with the original blades, so I gave it a go on a small patch of the yard and it did great... hopefully even better with the new blades.
> 
> My wife says we are expecting Weatherpokolyps this afternoon...public schools are letting out early (my boys are still on break). Kind of got into a fight (okay, our worst 'fights' are laughable to most people...and this was not a bad one) with her about how hyped the news makes the coming weather and we never get what they say...she is a weather spotter and gets all into the science of it. I told her I wasn't worried, because she would tell me what I need to know...kinda like our wedding.
> 
> They were supposed to have our friend's funeral this afternoon (at his school), but changed to tomorrow, because of the impending weather.



 Believe me, rain is better than snow


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> Does anyone want a cute kitten or 5?



Would consider it, but we still have the neighbors' cat to take care of .


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> How can I resist a gray kitty.......


You can have all you want


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Modified from one local restaurant shared...their's had even more sodium and MSG
> 
> 4 tsp soy sauce
> 2 tsp Hoisin sauce
> 2 tsp Oyster sauce
> 1/2 tsp chicken soup base
> 1 tsp pepper
> 2 tsp rice wine vinegar
> 2 tsp sugar
> 1 tsp sesame oil
> 1/4 tsp cayenne or to taste
> 1/2 tsp ginger power
> 1 Tbsp cornstarch
> Water (approx 1/2 to 1 cup)
> 
> Sliced chicken, marinate in 2 tsp soy & 2 Tbsp cornstarch for a few hours, then
> Season with salt, pepper, onion & garlic powder to taste
> 
> Stir fry vegetables of choice (broccoli, sliced carrots, mushrooms, peppers) in canola oil. Remove from pan, add more oil as needed (1/2 canola & sesame oil).   Cook chicken until browned. Add sauce, carefully add additional water to make sauce of desired consistency.
> 
> Serve with rice or noodles




This looks really good, but where's the Janet? Do you use fresh Janet or frozen? Can I get it at a regular supermarket or do I have to go to some place special like Whole Foods?


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Wet and cold here



And we're expecting ANOTHER snow storm tomorrow... wheee....


----------



## pcstang

85 here today, enjoy the snow
I'm sure everyone has seen the new AP pricing that includes VB


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone  80's here to today mixed sun and clouds.




pcstang said:


> 85 here today, enjoy the snow
> I'm sure everyone has seen the new AP pricing that includes VB



I went and looked at prices. So if I understand it right. Everyone who has AP's now basically has the two park AP with Volcano not included?

Called and got my answer. If you presently have AP they will update your present 2 park AP TO A 3 park AP for $99.00 between March 30th to April 30th at the park only. Once your AP is do to expire you can stay with 3 park AP of course at increased AP renewal or drop back to 2 park AP if you are not using Volcano as much as you thought you would.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone  80's here to today mixed sun and clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and looked at prices. So if I understand it right. Everyone who has AP's now basically has the two park AP with Volcano not included?


I haven't looked on my desktop but, yes that's what it looks like.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> 85 here today, enjoy the snow



I used to like you....


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I used to like you....


My sister should be getting snow, in Denver, Saturday.


----------



## macraven

OI had it listed in the early morning hours 

So it looks like the change is you can upgrade for $99 the ap to include Vb

Had not planned the water park so not an issue for me

When I upgraded my ap earlier this month, they removed my resident discount 

Guess with all the park changes Georgia now lost that perk


----------



## Robo56

Will have to check with the grandchildren to see how often they want to go Volcano Bay at end of May to decide if that will work for us. We never went to wet and wild. 

I would probably not utilize going to VB enough on my own. My idea of a water park is the slide at Portofino


----------



## marciemi

I find the "one price fits all" upgrade a bit frustrating - think it should be pro-rated.  Our passes expire in July and if I pay $99 to upgrade, basically I can only use them in June (Preferred) since July is blocked out and it doesn't open until late May. Whereas someone whose AP's expire in May would get a full year of use for that $99, right?  I just can't justify that.  I am hoping they offer some kind of AP discount on just a one day ticket and I'd consider going once then in June.


----------



## macraven

Marcie you get the flo discount
Just forget about July and upgrade your ap to cover the 3rd park effective august


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Marcie you get the flo discount
> Just forget about July and upgrade your ap to cover the 3rd park effective august


 But I don't plan to renew.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that increase in price starting in May won't help me at all.  Won't even be in the parks before I have to renew.  I may stay with my preferred, as not sure I want to spend that much time at VB.  I'll have to see if a one day pass, hopefully with a passholder discount, is what I need.  Stinks that the passes have gone up so much.  But I will, as I'll go into the 2 parks for more than a couple of days.

Clouds are rolling in.  Going to enjoy the sun as much as I can before the rain arrives later tonight.  Yeah, would be nice to be even in the 60's.  Cold rain tomorrow, as high should be around 45.  Thankfully, not that damaging hail the middle states got, or the snow the northern ones.  Everything's still gray though, not enough green or flowers yet.

Have a nice Thursday evening.  Late one for me, thanks to little one.


----------



## macraven

39 and has rained all day long

Rain will continue for more days

Won't see the sunshine until I return to Georgia
Lol

DIL had emergency surgery last week so flew north to take care of the little they have
She was doing ok and then back in the ER early this morning

So while here with her, I have now become a night owl and an early bird

Who would ever think that Mac could get up at 5:15 every morning and function without a cup of coffee

Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> 39 and has rained all day long
> 
> Rain will continue for more days
> 
> Won't see the sunshine until I return to Georgia
> Lol
> 
> DIL had emergency surgery last week so flew north to take care of the little they have
> She was doing ok and then back in the ER early this morning
> 
> So while here with her, I have now become a night owl and an early bird
> 
> Who would ever think that Mac could get up at 5:15 every morning and function without a cup of coffee
> 
> Lol




You have done a marvellous job looking after little un!!! Real bundle of energy.......They keep us young.........


We had a marvellous day in London! It was boiling hot.........around 75f..........hot!

DS had given me a Mother's Day gift of afternoon tea at The Ritz.........it was gorgeous........it was the champagne one too..........it was so nice. Did send mac and Janet a picture of DH and I and me with my Kir Royale.........

Didn't do the London Eye as we did it in November, but did go to Parliament and Westminster Bridge.

Wandered around a few of the usual haunts.....little shopping, but not much........then had an early dinner near Kings Cross before we got train home.......

Feet are burning........lots of walking........lots! 

Won't be late in bed tonight........


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Warm and sunny here We're expecting storms later tonight...I get off at 8:00 so I hope they come after I get home, preferably while I sleep
> 
> We have a new batch of kittens that I discovered last night...I was waiting until kitty mac was out of season to get both girls fixed...guess I waited too lateLuna had 5 little gray kittens...hope all of them are boys.  I'm off to the vet next week to get mac fixed.  Does anyone want a cute kitten or 5?



I'm actually toying with the idea, too bad you live so far away



Chuckers said:


> This looks really good, but where's the Janet? Do you use fresh Janet or frozen? Can I get it at a regular supermarket or do I have to go to some place special like Whole Foods?



Lol never plan on setting foot in a Whole Foods, more of an Aldi chick lol



schumigirl said:


> You have done a marvellous job looking after little un!!! Real bundle of energy.......They keep us young.........
> 
> 
> We had a marvellous day in London! It was boiling hot.........around 75f..........hot!
> 
> DS had given me a Mother's Day gift of afternoon tea at The Ritz.........it was gorgeous........it was the champagne one too..........it was so nice. Did send mac and Janet a picture of DH and I and me with my Kir Royale.........
> 
> Didn't do the London Eye as we did it in November, but did go to Parliament and Westminster Bridge.
> 
> Wandered around a few of the usual haunts.....little shopping, but not much........then had an early dinner near Kings Cross before we got train home.......
> 
> Feet are burning........lots of walking........lots!
> 
> Won't be late in bed tonight........



Naturally, haven't checked emails yet, running all day...wish it was in london


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Who would ever think that Mac could get up at 5:15 every morning and function without a cup of coffee.


They don't have coffee in the Midwest?!  Hang in there!


----------



## macraven

Well a person needs a coffee maker to make that coffee in the house


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> You have done a marvellous job looking after little un!!! Real bundle of energy.......They keep us young.........
> 
> 
> We had a marvellous day in London! It was boiling hot.........around 75f..........hot!
> 
> DS had given me a Mother's Day gift of afternoon tea at The Ritz.........it was gorgeous........it was the champagne one too..........it was so nice. Did send mac and Janet a picture of DH and I and me with my Kir Royale.........
> 
> Didn't do the London Eye as we did it in November, but did go to Parliament and Westminster Bridge.
> 
> Wandered around a few of the usual haunts.....little shopping, but not much........then had an early dinner near Kings Cross before we got train home.......
> 
> Feet are burning........lots of walking........lots!
> 
> Won't be late in bed tonight........


Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament....
(National lampoons European vacation in case you haven't seen the movie.)


----------



## wagman67

Wow...Atlanta Interstate burned and collapsed.


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament....
> (National lampoons European vacation in case you haven't seen the movie.$



Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....

That was one of the very few funny parts of the worst of the Vacation movies.


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....
> 
> That was one of the very few funny parts of the worst of the Vacation movies.


Agreed!


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Wow...Atlanta Interstate burned and collapsed.


Wow


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Wow...Atlanta Interstate burned and collapsed.


I was reading about it and also saw it on tv up here in Wisconsin 
It's 85 but 75 will feel the impact traffic


This is a sign from God for me to fly  and not drive for my next trip to Orlando


----------



## agavegirl1

Just back from work.  Didn't hear a thing about the Interstate Collapse until now.  Wow...They are rerouting traffic to I75 and surface streets.  What a mess.  

Mac, you need to travel with a French Press for such emergencies such as this.  

Mid-forties today with no rain.  Mostly missed it.  11 hour day today but there's less than three weeks left of the busy season.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Mac without coffee in the house.  Kids are so lucky to have you helping.  

Well, the rain is here.  Thunder last night shook the house.  Sounded like a building collapsing.  Quite a few times, then just the harder rain.  Asked little one shy she did not have a rain jacket on.  Reply, well you are going to pick me up from school.  Ah, I am too good to my kids.  Well, her sweet 16 trip got a day longer and a double long ride to a different hotel.  She does not know about either change.  Cheaper hotel, and cheaper flights caused the change.  Rental went up about 20 dollars.  Hoping to cut down costs some more.

Kid just said he car issues.  Ah,there is more than rain, pouring out money, but I hope not.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Lol never plan on setting foot in a Whole Foods, more of an Aldi chick lol



Whole Foods and Trader Joe's... where it costs $5 just to breathe the special air... no thanks.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Look kids, Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....Big Ben, Parliament....
> 
> That was one of the very few funny parts of the worst of the Vacation movies.



Christmas Vacation is still my favorite Vacation movies... Aunt Bethany wrapped the cat....


----------



## Chuckers

Ugh.. the wait for vacation is killing me!

How many days to go... 163 days,

How many weeks to go... 23 weeks,

How many months to go... 5 months,

How many hours to go... 3912 hours,

How many minutes to go... 234720 mins,

How many seconds to go... 14083200 seconds.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Ugh.. the wait for vacation is killing me!
> 
> How many days to go... 163 days,
> 
> How many weeks to go... 23 weeks,
> 
> How many months to go... 5 months,
> 
> How many hours to go... 3912 hours,
> 
> How many minutes to go... 234720 mins,
> 
> How many seconds to go... 14083200 seconds.



I feel you, Chuckers...mine is much less than that, but it wasn't always. I usually leave the park thinking 'Okay, only 51 weeks until vacation'.

Well, Weatherpokolyps  never came close, yesterday...and the wife wasn't happy I was right...again (please don't tell her I said so). The storm of the century (if you listen to the weather people) was supposed to brew up about 1pm, and be full throttle by late afternoon, which is when it was supposed to rip Middle Tennessee from the face of the planet. I got home about 4pm...overcast in the mid 70s. Tried changing mower blades...didn't have correct size socket, so that will have to wait. Went ahead and cut the grass, finished about 5:30...overcast and mid 70s. Played some NHL on PS3 with 14 year old until 7...overcast and mid 70s. Watched first period of Nashville Predators game until about 7:45...crystal clear skies (could see about every star) and mid 70s. Finally, in the middle of the second period, I saw a bolt of lightning. With three minutes left in the period, I heard the rain start falling...this must be it! At the end of the period, went out on the front porch to watch (love watching a good storm)...crystal clear skies and high 60s...the rest of the night. Heck, the neighbors' cat barely got wet.


----------



## Monykalyn

LOL @wagman67 sounds like our weathers forecasting here in SW MO-they do get the tornado part pretty darn close- if they say "you should be in a tornado safe space now" you'd better be pretty darn close to in it.  But snow? Rain?  Eh not so much.  My geology major daughter (who looovves meteorology as well) say we live in a weird spot (my words- hers are much more technical ) that makes a lot of storms go around us.   It's gray, rainy, cool again here-same as past several days.  


schumigirl said:


> We had a marvellous day in London! It was boiling hot.........around 75f..........hot


Boiling hot?? In Southern California that is nearly coat and glove weather! 75f and sunny is dream weather for me


Chuckers said:


> Christmas Vacation is still my favorite Vacation movies... Aunt Bethany wrapped the cat....


LOVE Christmas Vacation! Must see every year with friends (rent out theater and have costume contest)

@Lynne G hear ya on pouring money - hoping DDs car makes it to Florida this fall.

Have fun with the littles Mac!

Big cup of coffee time!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Boiling hot?? In Southern California that is nearly coat and glove weather! 75f and sunny is dream weather for me



Maybe Schumi means Celsius?



Monykalyn said:


> LOVE Christmas Vacation! Must see every year with friends (rent out theater and have costume contest)
> Big cup of coffee time!



Rent a whole theater? That sounds like fun! I bet you can recite the best lines


----------



## keishashadow

The mr is home today and we are starting spring cleaning.  No, it's not my idea lol



macraven said:


> I was reading about it and also saw it on tv up here in Wisconsin
> It's 85 but 75 will feel the impact traffic
> 
> 
> This is a sign from God for me to fly  and not drive for my next trip to Orlando



When the big man talks, good idea to listen lol

Still scratching head how that particular freeway failed. We had a big, heavily travelled bridge in area that lost structural integrity last year. A large truck crashed and burned in an existing construction area where bridge was being painted.  Acted as an accelerant, resulting in a perfect storm/huge fire.  Would think they are engineered to withstand majority of circumstances  Not exactly comforting to hear.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Still scratching head how that particular freeway failed. We had a big, heavily travelled bridge in area that lost structural integrity last year. A large truck crashed and burned in an existing construction area where bridge was being painted.  Acted as an accelerant, resulting in a perfect storm/huge fire.  Would think they are engineered to withstand majority of circumstances  Not exactly comforting to hear.



We had a tanker truck crash (and burn) into a bridge that was being renovated and expanded...toasted it and delayed the construction by several months. Major rerouting had to occur, because traffic could no longer cross...nearest crossing was 4 miles in either direction.


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> We had a tanker truck crash (and burn) into a bridge that was being renovated and expanded...toasted it and delayed the construction by several months. Major rerouting had to occur, because traffic could no longer cross...nearest crossing was 4 miles in either direction.



Ok same sort of thing we had, must be more common than i had thought

Pittsburgh known as city of bridges. Not a day i don't cross several when driving more than a few miles.

Bit disconcerting lol


----------



## pcstang

I remeber when a ship hit the sunshine skyway bridge in the Tampa area. That bridge always seemed super high up and I was scared of it as a kid. The ship knocked a section of the bridge down and cars were plummeting over the edge. Yep, made me like the bridge even more...


----------



## macraven

3 times I have written out my long replies and the get message webpage reloaded

Frustrating with no coffee in me

Lynne, keep on planning
Mony we will get the bus together for the meet up when you rent out the theater

Nashville had a long delay with opening 75
Atlant is screwed for months with their rebuilding 
Will continue this but sending now as who knows it it will disappear again


----------



## pcstang

@wagman67  my inlaws live in mt Juliet. My wife and I went to a preds game two years ago when staying at the Omni. I am not a hockey fan but that was fun! We were one row from the glass, Lee greenwood sang after the second period as it happened to military appreciation day.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> 3 times I have written out my long replies and the get message webpage reloaded
> 
> Frustrating with no coffee in me
> 
> Lynne, keep on planning
> Mony we will get the bus together for the meet up when you rent out the theater
> 
> Nashville had a long delay with opening 75
> Atlant is screwed for months with their rebuilding
> Will continue this but sending now as who knows it it will disappear again


The site has been doing that to me for at least a week!


----------



## macraven

And my phone has gone from 100% down to 43% power

Just nuts.....

Website has been icky recently and glad to read I am not the only one that has I think happen to

Not that I'm glad you went thru it homie but that I am not the only one


----------



## tink1957

It's been bad for me too lately and a big data hog.

I only get on once a day now since it burns so much data.


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk........we are facing the North Sea.........75f in March is usually unheard of here........so, yep, for us it's boiling hot and in the city it feels even warmer.........even hotter today, but so breezy.......still, nice to see the sunshine........

I quite like European Vacation........better than the Vegas one which I thought was truly dire!!! We laugh at the European vacation when they leave the "German relatives" and the Germans wonder who they are..........always reminds us when one of my sisters and her family came to visit when Kyle was about 2 1/2.. they stayed for 3 nights and as we were waving them off Kyle innocently asked "who were those people".......lol........you had to have been there. Yep, Christmas Vacation is the best one.......watch it every year without fail!

Yep, I have had to rewrite a few posts recently........thought it was just me.........sometimes I can go back to page before one I'm posting on and all the writing is there.........odd.



Been helping DH do a corner of the garden today........just putting decorative stones in a bit that has become free..........had to go back for more stones as we needed a load more than we thought.........boring though.

But, did get builders sorted.......scaffolding going up 21st of this month, with work commencing 24th.......already will be glad when it's all over.........

Making meatballs, spicy tomato sauce and pasta and salad for dinner tonight..........

Weekend plans are do all the ironing I got dried today, unless I have a burst of energy and do it tonight ........and finish off putting white on downstairs bathroom walls.......ready for the colour next week........that's about it......not very exciting.........

Hope you're all having a more exciting weekend...........


----------



## pcstang

I hate painting! Still have a few rooms left to do in the house. It's only taken us close to 5 years to knock out lol.
Driving those Mercedes sounds awesome! Meatballs and bacon and I'll be there! Christmas Vacation and the original are classics!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I hate painting! Still have a few rooms left to do in the house. It's only taken us close to 5 years to knock out lol.
> Driving those Mercedes sounds awesome! Meatballs and bacon and I'll be there!



Lol.......this about the 5th time I've done this bathroom in a couple of years......I do enjoy painting......just not the big stuff like all the way up the staircases.....we have very high ceilings!! That's when we get the professionals in.......Tom does not do DIY very often........ 

Oh the cars were amazing!!! Our own 2 Mercedes are fabulous and very powerful, but these were just wow!!! I could have driven them all day......but you were limited to 3 times round the track with each car........loads of fun though! 

Will set an extra chair pc..........


Can't believe how lovely our weather is again today.........I could get used to this!


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> @wagman67  my inlaws live in mt Juliet. My wife and I went to a preds game two years ago when staying at the Omni. I am not a hockey fan but that was fun! We were one row from the glass, Lee greenwood sang after the second period as it happened to military appreciation day.



PC, you are striking on a few of my good chords...parents lived in Mt. Juliet 20+ years and just sold so my father's wife could do travel nursing...that Omni is awesome...I am a veteran, so very appreciative of our military...oh, and Lee just happens to be the brother-in-law of my wedding's best man, and has actually baby sat for us, before...he is a pretty cool guy...he's about 25 years older than I am, but used to beat the crap out of me in racquetball (he doesn't beat me now, because I don't play any more..not sure if he does).


----------



## pcstang

Very cool! My inlaws live off of old Lebanon dirt road. They call it old dirty badtard lol! It is a little scary to drive at night. My FIL, dad, stepdad and grand fathers are all 20+ year military veterans. Thanks for your service. Sometimes I wish I would have taken that path instead owning a small business which seems to be nothing but a headache anymore. We will be in the area for Easter weekend.​If you can go to a preds game on military appreciation night go. They repelled from the ceiling and all kinds of other cool stuff. We just happened to be walking by when the outside was getting setup. We had already done downtown for a few nights so we decided to check it out and see what was going on. Jumped on stubhub, grabbed the awesome tickets for $40 a piece and went to the game. It definitely wasn't planned but we had a fantastic time. I looked up our seats when we got home to see what they normally go for. 
ETA: yes, the Omni was great and new. Attached to the country music hall of family was cool. I'm not a country music fan but the museum was very good. My aunt did travel nursing for a few years and loved it. She recently moved to mount Dora FL which is just north of Orlando. She loves it there and I get to see her a lot when we head to Orlando, which is where I grew up and still have family there.


----------



## macraven

Been reading spoiler sites for wd

Hope they are accurate


----------



## Lynne G

That is funny Wags, my parents had a big covered porch and I sat with my dad watching some great storms.  I still like watching a thunderstorm, though more inside now.

And speaking of rain.  It is raining and more raining.  At 40 degrees, it is a cool rain. My feet are wet just getting to and out of the car.

Military family here.  Thankful that DH is just a disabled veteran.  He came home, some did not. Broke my heart each time had he to tell a family bad news.  Yeah, that was one of his jobs.

So I am thankful that DS's car was not as costly as I was secretly hoping I would not see.  It did cost me more than I thought I got away with.  DS needed gas in his car, and wanted to eat at a restaurant for lunch.  Yeah, it has been a fun day off.  Both kids are lucky they have a nice mom.  

Now what to have for dinner.  Leftover from lunch may be the winner.  I just drank my rather large cup of free coffee.  Not too hungry, but at least warmer. Light the oven time.   Had to put a sweater on, house feels cool.

But yay!  It is Friday, and no game tomorrow.  A sleep in Saturday.  Yeah, and I bet I will be the first one up.  

So, all enjoy a lovely Friday night.


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> Been reading spoiler sites for wd
> 
> Hope they are accurate



wd????


----------



## pcstang

Walking dead....I don't watch it but my wife does.


----------



## macraven

Walking dead

I'm one of the groupies...


----------



## agavegirl1

Oh yes, I watched that until half way through this year's season then lost interest.  I didn't like the characters anymore.  They just didn't have anyone I could identify with.  So I quit watching.  Hubby still does.  He is a horror movie fan from way back and loves it.  I don't have time to watch everything I want to and had to cut back.  This dropped off my list this season.  We saw the WD house at HHN in 2014 and he wishes Orlando would add a permanent attraction.  We have been to California before the WD attraction was built and now he wants to go back just for that.  Well, I do have a daughter in Ojai.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday Morning.........

Looks to be another beautiful day here.........

Bacon has been griddled and no one is here!!! Have to eat it ourselves........

WD has dragged for us this season......last episode was better, but almost gave up few weeks ago.....hoping for a grand finale with a decent outcome.

Was reading on Taylor Strickland`s Twitter TM are not allowed to visit Volcano Bay between May 25th and August 20th ........ so they must be expecting it to be rammed to bursting!! That's good news for the success of their latest project.........looking forward to visiting for an hour or so just to see it.......we never go to water parks, have no interest in them, but this looks amazing!!!


Waiting in this morning for new jacket to be delivered........have lost a jacket in the house.....no idea where its gone.....have checked in every room, everywhere it could possibly be and its just gone. I like it, so had to replace it.....but can`t think where it disappeared to!

Hope everyone has a great Saturday..........


----------



## macraven

I'm hungry so give me that bacon schumi
Yum   

Need to see how April is doing
Been waiting for over a month for the happening 

I hope they name the baby G , Mac


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

It's been raining straight & steady for almost 2 days...enough already.  Hate to grocery shop when it's thus.



pcstang said:


> I remeber when a ship hit the sunshine skyway bridge in the Tampa area. That bridge always seemed super high up and I was scared of it as a kid. The ship knocked a section of the bridge down and cars were plummeting over the edge. Yep, made me like the bridge even more...



I've gone under that bridge a few times...amazing to watch the ships just clear it. Always hope they're. 'Right' on the tide tables lol.




schumigirl said:


> Monyk........we are facing the North Sea.........75f in March is usually unheard of here........so, yep, for us it's boiling hot and in the city it feels even warmer.........even hotter today, but so breezy.......still, nice to see the sunshine........
> 
> I quite like European Vacation........better than the Vegas one which I thought was truly dire!!! We laugh at the European vacation when they leave the "German relatives" and the Germans wonder who they are..........always reminds us when one of my sisters and her family came to visit when Kyle was about 2 1/2.. they stayed for 3 nights and as we were waving them off Kyle innocently asked "who were those people".......lol........you had to have been there. Yep, Christmas Vacation is the best one.......watch it every year without fail!
> 
> Yep, I have had to rewrite a few posts recently........thought it was just me.........sometimes I can go back to page before one I'm posting on and all the writing is there.........odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Been helping DH do a corner of the garden today........just putting decorative stones in a bit that has become free..........had to go back for more stones as we needed a load more than we thought.........boring though.
> 
> But, did get builders sorted.......scaffolding going up 21st of this month, with work commencing 24th.......already will be glad when it's all over.........
> 
> Making meatballs, spicy tomato sauce and pasta and salad for dinner tonight..........
> 
> Weekend plans are do all the ironing I got dried today, unless I have a burst of energy and do it tonight ........and finish off putting white on downstairs bathroom walls.......ready for the colour next week........that's about it......not very exciting.........
> 
> Hope you're all having a more exciting weekend...........



I'm thinking how much my back would be hurtin after tha go-round of gardening, rock toting eek



pcstang said:


> I hate painting! Still have a few rooms left to do in the house. It's only taken us close to 5 years to knock out lol.
> Driving those Mercedes sounds awesome! Meatballs and bacon and I'll be there! Christmas Vacation and the original are classics!



Many years ago when the mr was routinely laid off in the winter, he had a painting company on the side.  I dread when he gets that little twinkle in his eye hehe.  Talk about being a stickler!  Days and days of the house being torn up.   Will say it is worth it in the end as finish lasts & he works cheap



macraven said:


> Walking dead
> 
> I'm one of the groupies...



You need a tatoo 

I've been avoiding the 'net, concerned a spoiler or two will crop up and bite me.  Had it happen with the Vikings series which i missed when traveling this year wah.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## macraven

Cold here still and now I remember why I moved south

Rained for two days cats and dogs here
Good thing I am inside 24/7

Have a great weekend homies




My phone is acting up with the keyboard
And with the ongoing issue of the Dis freezing up with occurring wipe out of my posts, decided to just read today 

Well for a bit that is....


----------



## Chuckers

I'm making a salami and cheese pie. First time.. I hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## macraven

I'd kill right now for that food

Hunger makes me say things like that


----------



## schumigirl

Just had a snack of some continental meats about an hour ago........so I'm not hungry right now.......almost bedtime though........

Yes Janet, his back was a little sore today! He's not used to manual work........he's more of a "call a guy" type of person........but he's done a good job! Now your mister ........he sounds very useful to have around!!! 

Watching Rush Hour.......again........nothing else on. Can't get a decent copy of Kong on the Kodi box yet......had lazy day with DH watching movies along settee.......although I did fall asleep leaning against him while watching a movie.......weather was awful outside, so it was very cosy inside........we had hailstones and thunder and lightning.......so mid afternoon was black outside.........nice day to be inside. Then he fell asleep too......thank goodness for comfy sofas! Think we slept for almost 2 hours. 

So, bacon will be griddled early.........pancakes too.......all welcome.......


----------



## macraven

Set a plate for me
Pancakes are always good with bacon


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese food from fancy chain.  Prefer cheaper local place.  Live and learn.  Stuffed though.

Rain and more rain.  Glimmer of sun as it set. Dark and deep gray cloud cover all day.  Will be a nicer day for the game.  Thankful for that.


Just chilling.  Errands ran today, and some laundry.  Food shopping and a load or two of laundry before the game tomorrow.  

So much for my weekend.  Not sure what is on the TV tonight.  Maybe a movie, but have to ask the kids which we have that I have not seen.

Have a wonderful Saturday night.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I'd kill right now for that food
> 
> Hunger makes me say things like that



It was GOOD.. recipe here: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/valerie-bertinelli/valeries-cheesy-salami-pie


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Set a plate for me
> Pancakes are always good with bacon



It's the maple syrup.


----------



## macraven

Glad your dish was good!

And maple syrup on bacon is my weakness


----------



## Lynne G

Food?


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 228644
> 
> G
> Was reading on Taylor Strickland`s Twitter TM are not allowed to visit Volcano Bay between May 25th and August 20th ........ so they must be expecting it to be rammed to bursting!! That's good news for the success of their latest project.........looking forward to visiting for an hour or so just to see it.......we never go to water parks, have no interest in them, but this looks amazing!!!



I'm not sure when we will get to visit.  They are cutting it close so no TM preview has been set yet.  If they don't do one, then we'll have to wait quite a while.  Our ticket structure - one TM, one guest pass, and three AP's make it really tough to know when we can go to VB.  The AP's are all kids too.  Their AP's expire in November, so I don't want to pay the $99 to add on VB if it's just for three months.  I guess that will give me more time to learn the best strategies though.



Chuckers said:


> It's the maple syrup.


Mmmmm. . . I love real maple syrup.


Chuckers said:


> I'm making a salami and cheese pie. First time.. I hope it doesn't suck.


 I have never heard of it.  Is this a normal thing I just have been sheltered from or something special that most people don't know about?



I've been the normal busy.  I did a Ladies Night Out with the neighborhood ladies to Epcot Thursday night.  We focused on food and drinks instead of rides.  I liked the lager I got in Japan as well as the Frushi.  The key lime wine got rave reviews from many in our group - that's a FL thing.  I didn't try it but am hoping to try that next time.  I am waiting to activate my pass until after my Easter-break block-out dates though.  (Someone in my neighborhood had free passes - perk of living in Disney-ville).  Tomorrow there will be  half a dozen pre-teen/young teen boys over here playing Dungeons & Dragons.  We know how to party it up.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Mmmmm. . . I love real maple syrup.



Real maple syrup is WAY too sweet for me.. I like the fake stuff from a plastic bottle with a little cabin on it.


----------



## schumigirl

I like the good Maple Syrup...........

But, I have been known to devour the cheap stuff in IHOP! 

Every now and again won't do any harm........


----------



## macraven

Ok I'm here
Where's the grub?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Set a plate for me
> Pancakes are always good with bacon



Best breakfast ever!! Come on over...........



kohlby said:


> I'm not sure when we will get to visit.  They are cutting it close so no TM preview has been set yet.  If they don't do one, then we'll have to wait quite a while.  Our ticket structure - one TM, one guest pass, and three AP's make it really tough to know when we can go to VB.  The AP's are all kids too.  Their AP's expire in November, so I don't want to pay the $99 to add on VB if it's just for three months.  I guess that will give me more time to learn the best strategies though.
> 
> I've been the normal busy.  I did a Ladies Night Out with the neighborhood ladies to Epcot Thursday night.  We focused on food and drinks instead of rides.  I liked the lager I got in Japan as well as the Frushi.  The key lime wine got rave reviews from many in our group - that's a FL thing.  I didn't try it but am hoping to try that next time.  I am waiting to activate my pass until after my Easter-break block-out dates though.  (Someone in my neighborhood had free passes - perk of living in Disney-ville).  Tomorrow there will be  half a dozen pre-teen/young teen boys over here playing Dungeons & Dragons.  We know how to party it up.



I had asked my friend that works in The Studios if he had heard of TM preview and he said the same, cutting it fine if they are doing one........

Key lime wine sounds very sweet! I do find Floridian wine too sweet for me, but anything that has key lime in it has got to be tried! But as we don't go to Disney means I won't get to try it. 



Another beautiful sunny day here........went golfing early this morning, back home for lunch and now wondering what to do rest of afternoon........

And mystery of the vanishing jacket has been solved.......typical, just day after new jacket arrives........found it folded up in the very back of one of my bedroom wardrobes.......folded is odd as I would hang it up usually........I think DH has just grabbed it and put it there's thinking I don't need wear it very often.........cos I don't remember doing that! 

But, new jacket is slightly lighter in colour, so will keep it anyway..........but, so glad I know what happened to it, was driving me nuts! 

Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday........


----------



## macraven

A girl can never have enough jackets

Good idea to keep it


----------



## schumigirl

Jackets and boots........

DH asked me with a smile was I returning new one.........lol.......think he already new that answer!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . On my first cup of coffee .

 


My younger sister called me yesterday and told me I was going to be an aunt again. She is going to be 50 in September. I was so excited for her (ok a little shocked to) a baby at 50.  She asked me if I knew what day it was and I said no and she said "April FOOLS DAY". Ok she got me good. She got a good chuckle out of it.

 Have known a few folks that had babies late in life and they were thrilled. 

All this talk of food is making me hungry.

Lynne have seen some good prices for cars in October with Cheaptickets and Expedia. Can't remember If those two are owed by same company or not. They are within few coins of being the same price although the car with Expedia is bigger.

Have to cull the banana trees today and collect palm leaves. Yard waste collection tomorrow. 

Have a great and blessed Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon, eggs, and home fries, that have peppers, onions and cheese in them.  And toast. Come on over Mac.
Older one, stop eating so much, leave some for me.  Little one, bacon?  Yes.  And what else? More bacon.  Leave some for me.  Kids.  Had to remind her she need carbs today.  Off to zap a potato.  Baked potato for her.
Ah, Sunday mornings.  Late start and full breakfast. 

It is a good morning.  The first rain maker is gone, and very bright and beautiful blue sky and sun.  Yay!  Sunglasses needed.  That next rain maker to arrive tomorrow night, and make a rainy Tuesday is off the radar.  Enjoy joining a cool, but nice Spring day.


That is funny Schumi.  Yeah, I have misplaced things.  Had lost a hat, couldn't find it.  Bought another one, then finally remembered where it was, but did not remember putting it there.  Yes, many, in colors.  (Hehe, my auto correct stopped me from putting a u in it). 

So far, best price for rental in October has been a price I got on Alamo's website.  I keep checking.  Thanks for the info Robo.  Still trying to lower the August one, with no better price so far either.  

Yes, so looking for Florida key lime pie.  I like it.  Like the custard more than the pie crust.  Yum.

Good Sunday morning.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Sunday!
Full day yesterday-son's soccer game (1st one of season) yesterday at 8:30-cool start so was bundled up with hot coffee in hand. Nice thing about having to get up early on weekend is we got lots accomplished-garden beds weeded (all five raised beds) and topped off with dirt/compost, house cleaned, sheets changed (well-on 2 of the 4 beds), grocery shopping (mostly snacks for DS sleepover last night-just wanted a couple friends over for his birthday-which is tomorrow, my baby will be 11!), dinner cooked (nachos/tacos-make your own with toppings) and also prepped stuff for breakfast casserole. Did all that before I sat down in the afternoon, figured if I took a minute to catch breath wasn't going to get back up! So then had time ~5 to have a cocktail (those of us who could drink anyway) with our lovely neighbors. DH was setting up our large bounce house for DS and friends and neighbors have the most adorable 2 1/2 year boy. Finally coaxed him into the jump house-he loved it. Because of weird winter haven't seen much of them and didn't realize she is pregnant again and due in July! 
Threw breakfast casserole into slow cooker to cook overnight. 

So we had breakfast casserole and pancakes this am for breakfast. Made enough pancakes that the kids can reheat for breakfast all week long. 

Was planning on taking today easy, but with rain pattern may have to plant today instead of tomorrow...

Hubs is watching Resident Evil for the umpteenth time-yes in the morning...


----------



## macraven

I hope you homies left some breakfast food for me


Yea talking to you Lynne and MonyK.......


----------



## macraven

Btw, did April deliver yet?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Btw, did April deliver yet?



Not yet do not think.

Got to game plCe early.  Traffic lighter than I thought.  Getting to be.a nice day.

You are always welcome Mac.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lots left Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Btw, did April deliver yet?



She's showing signs of something........can't be long now......

Sounds like a busy day Monyk!!! And hope your DS has a wonderful birthday tomorrow.......cocktails are always nice. Never had breakfast casserole.........



Ended up round at a friend's house this afternoon..........she called to ask us round as we were trying to decide what to do today.........we all sat outside as it was so nice.......now, sun is still shining but it's chilly. So sitting in garden room now enjoying last of the sunshine before it disappears behind the trees.

Monday again tomorrow.......DH back at work and I plan to finish painting downstairs bathroom.......not very exciting.......

Enjoy rest of your Sunday...........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Jackets and boots........
> 
> DH asked me with a smile was I returning new one.........lol.......think he already new that answer!



As if, men can be so silly lol

Not a pancake fan, when asked by spawn will whip out my irons (yes, have 2 one Mickey Mouse, the other like u see in hotel's continental breakfast & do a waffle buffet.  Not my thing but anything tastes better w/strawberries & whipped cream 

Youngest DS & a bud coming over for steaks on grill, rain has finally stopped but ground feels like a sponge.


----------



## macraven

Screw the pancakes 
I'll take the steak...


----------



## Monykalyn

Japanese steakhouse tonight for the boy's birthday- grandma came into town and wanted to take him out. He got scallops (hibachi) which he loves but he is pretty tired from his sleepover and I thought he might fall asleep at table a couple times. We are all stuffed!

@keishashadow im not a pancake fan either, like waffles ok. But it's an easy way to feed hungry kids lol!

Garden planted- all five beds, sprinklers in, trellis done, and fence raised around the beds so the chickens don't help themselves.  So we will see what comes up...

If it wasn't for Walking Dead finale tonight I think I'd already be asleep...


----------



## wagman67

Alright, this forum is starting to bug me...not the people or the posts...I mean the actually forum.

I know I saw someone else mentioning issues with it not keeping the text and having to start posts over. While I do not have that, exactly, I seem to have to hit 'post reply' multiple times to leave a comment. Also, having trouble with it placing a quote when I reply directly to a post...have to click that a couple of times to get it to work. And, finally, a lot of times, this thing cannot keep up with my typing...and I am no speedy typist...and sometimes the lag is so bad, I will wait and finally start typing where I thought it left off and then it catches up and I have to keep backtracking. So...frustrating.

Well, back to work in the morning, so good night all.

Edit: That figures...took it the first time I clicked, which is the first time in several days.


----------



## pcstang

I'm posting on my phone most of the time which is the reason for the terse posts. Nevertheless, the site has sucked lately!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Steak always wins over pancakes!!! 

Love those Japanese Steakhouses........haven't been to Kobe for a couple of years but will go back.......always enjoyed the food there!   to little MonyK...........



Monday again.......need to start painting, but I'm getting an A+ in procastination right now. Just waved both off to work 15 minutes apart with the words.......yep, will be painting in 10 minutes........still sitting here. 

Haven't had breakfast yet either, couple of poached eggs I think.........and time for coffee............

Have a great Monday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Happy Birthday to little MonyK.  Sounds like he had a great birthday dinner, and a fun overnight.  

Well, the rain that is soaking the Southern states, is aiming at us soon.  But this Monday morning, the sun was rising from the horizon, and made the clouds a beautiful dark purple pink color. 

Yeah, the DIS was not friendly to me either.  I'd had to rewrite several times, only to not post.  And sometimes, while I am not the fastest at typing, the response is so slow, I wait to see what I typed.  I almost found it funny, though, as my typing caught up to me without me typing.  Frustrating to say the least.  And when I use my phone, I can't type very well, either.  

Yeah, pancakes are okay, I'm more of a fan of waffles too.  My kids rather have waffles also.  Though, pancakes are faster to make.  And sometimes we have steak and eggs.  Older one and I eat both, little one, only the steak.  

No good breakfast for me today.   But tea needs to be steeped soon.  I'm ready to be a little warmer.  It's cool inside, and maybe I'll put a sweater on.  

Was a lovely day yesterday.  The first game of little one's soccer season.  While the Friday and Saturday soaking stopped on Saturday afternoon, the ground was still pretty muddy on Sunday.  Little one's cleats had to be cleaned of a large amount of mud, and I made her take them off before getting in the car.  Spring soccer.  Ready for some even nicer weather for games.  Road trips for the next couple of months, before a short break in summer.  

Was making a road stop list to give little one, as we leave for the long drive to our hotel for her Sweet 16 trip.  I'm looking forward to it as much as she is.  Have never been in the keys before, and haven't been in Miami since I was young.  I bet the Miami beach area is so different when I was there.  There were very few hotels near the beach.  Now, crazy how many, and so expensive.  Got the hotel down a bit, the rental and airfare has not been anywhere close to when I made the reservations.  I keep hoping for cheaper, but it's still prime summer travel, so at least I am happy enough with the most I'll pay for both.  

Oh, come on Schumi, it's 5 o'clock somewhere, so 8 am is fine for wine.  LOL.


Enjoy your Monday, all.  It's April, and Easter's getting closer.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all! It's going to be a BORINGLY long week at work. We're doing physical inventory.. which leaves me with nothing to do during the day.. Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

Makes the day so long with nothing to do Chuckers........hope you manage to find something to amuse......I like having nothing to do and all day to do it sometimes.........just sometimes though......I fill my days quite easily......I'm so glad I don't have to work as I wouldn't have the time usually.......


Ugh, could never drink so early Lynne.......always amazes me the folks drinking at 6/7am when we are checking in for our flights........and I mean serious drinking! Not for me........lunchtime is decent for me.......although then I usually want to sleep if I have wine at lunch.........



Finished first coat of white paint to blot out colour in downstairs bathroom.......will get white done over next couple of days then start real painting.........been listening to Chicago/REO Speedwagon and few others from that genre this morning........they could really rock a ballad! Unlike me........glad no one could hear me yowling along......

Got mixed 80's music on now........sitting in garden room with sun blazing in, but quite cool outside........won't be going out though.......

Ready for summer.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Makes the day so long with nothing to do Chuckers........hope you manage to find something to amuse......I like having nothing to do and all day to do it sometimes.........just sometimes though......I fill my days quite easily......I'm so glad I don't have to work as I wouldn't have the time usually.......



My biggest problem is when I am bored.. I eat. Not good.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> My biggest problem is when I am bored.. I eat. Not good.



Yep, been there, done that......often! It's why I'll never be skinny.........

I'm not too bad on my own, but my DH is a terror for snacking.........and I don't mean raw carrots........I've just had a Blackcurrant and Liquorice flavour yoghurt.......that's my snack for this afternoon. But, my husband loves cookies......especially with a cuppa........soon as he comes in from work at 4ish it's a cuppa and a cookie as dinner isn't for a couple of hours till DS gets home from work usually........must admit, that's where I could snack too......

Not really helping you is it talking about cookies.........


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> My biggest problem is when I am bored.. I eat. Not good.


Me too.  I also eat simply because I like food.  I haven't exercised nearly as much as I used to before the move and I'm starting to outgrow some of my clothes.  I like to eat so I have to balance that with exercise.  I never understood why people diet.  That's removing something you enjoy from your life!


Hubby just booked the Portofino for us for two nights at the end of April!  I'm so excited as we've always wanted to stay there but it was too expensive.  Of course, in our dreams it was just the two of us staying there.  But the kiddos aren't nearly old enough to stay home alone overnight so they'll come too.


----------



## Chuckers

I have some REALLY good power bars that are low in carbs and sugar.. I munch on them.


----------



## schumigirl

Has anyone checked out the Universal website? I'm getting what looks like the old style, but with a newer look??

Not seeing the new one that they set up recently..........


----------



## macraven

Would have been here sooner but like waggy said, you post and a freeze up happens

Kept thinking it was my phone 2 weeks ago when this started

Frustrating when loading error not even appears and site reloads

Hope the dis gets this corrected soon

Happy birthday to MonyK 's offspring

Hope all are doing well
And for those like me having heavy rains, I feel your pain


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Has anyone checked out the Universal website? I'm getting what looks like the old style, but with a newer look??
> 
> Not seeing the new one that they set up recently..........


They are still working on it and old site then new site comes up

Wonder if they are doing updates during this time and they revert back to old site during that time period


----------



## schumigirl

Weird.......clicked on a link I have saved and it's still the new website........but when I typed into Google it was the old website with a different look??.

That's gotta be it mac........happens too often to be a coincidence. 

Wish they would go back to the old website........it had its faults, but so much easier than the new one........will get used to it I suppose..........


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Would have been here sooner but like waggy said, you post and a freeze up happens
> 
> Kept thinking it was my phone 2 weeks ago when this started
> 
> Frustrating when loading error not even appears and site reloads
> 
> Hope the dis gets this corrected soon
> 
> Happy birthday to MonyK 's offspring
> 
> Hope all are doing well
> And for those like me having heavy rains, I feel your pain








 Here it comes! And the thunder rolls...


----------



## schumigirl

Wow........pc........what a picture! That's gonna be some storm..........

Our chilly day has gone the opposite way.......just been to village store and it's warm! Really warm........long may it continue.......

My typing can't keep up today........I type words then it catches up.......just on this site. Was on a racing website bit earlier and typing is fine on that site. What's up with this site?


----------



## macraven

Tornados hit ga about 35 minutes ago
But the heavy rain I was getting as ceased

Not close to where they hit so no issues for me in my area


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, PC, stay safe.  Mac, and all the homies in the south, safe with this storm.


----------



## macraven

I'm watching it for a break now
Have to jump on I 75 soon


----------



## pcstang

Just a little thunder and a little hail so far. How is 75 fairing with the other interstate closed mac? Thanks all, just another spring day in the south lol


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Wow........pc........what a picture! That's gonna be some storm..........
> 
> Our chilly day has gone the opposite way.......just been to village store and it's warm! Really warm........long may it continue.......
> 
> My typing can't keep up today........I type words then it catches up.......just on this site. Was on a racing website bit earlier and typing is fine on that site. What's up with this site?


Still keeps reloading on me too.


----------



## macraven

So far after checking our rain gauge, got two inches of rain


----------



## kohlby

Stay safe y'all!
Today's 80% chance of rain was down to 20% as of a few hours. I think 20% is normal in FL when it's warm though.


----------



## Squirlz

Chuckers said:


> I have some REALLY good power bars that are low in carbs and sugar.. I munch on them.


What kind are they?  We're always on the lookout for good low carb stuff.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> What kind are they?  We're always on the lookout for good low carb stuff.



They're called "Power Crunch". My two fav flavors are Triple Chocolate, and Peanut Butter and Chocolate. The full peanut butter one is good, too. I haven't tried the other flavors. I believe there's a mocha, chocolate mint, vanilla, and salted caramel.


----------



## macraven

But does it taste as good as bacon?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> But does it taste as good as bacon?



Not much tastes as good as bacon........maybe steak and lobster!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Suddenly thought........is it Wednesday???? No, still Tuesday.......

After such a beautiful day yesterday, today is dull and grey.........not cold, but grey. Did try to do some more painting, but realised on the first brush of the colour.......it wasn't the right choice.... Janet......told you this would happen.....

So, need to go pick another colour........and start again......

Not much else going on today......quite a quiet time right now........


----------



## Robo56

On the road hubbys driving. Only 830 miles to go


----------



## Lynne G

Painting - more power to ya Schumi.  I hate when a small swatch doesn't come out the color you want, when covering the whole area.  I hope you find the color you were hoping to change to.  Oh, and yeah, I rarely drink, but if I do, I tend to only do so in the evening.  That way, if I am sleepy, I go to sleep.

Gray here too.  And with the light rain, it's foggy and everything is wet.  Those storms from the south have lost most of their punch as they travel up the coast.  We'll have rain, heavy at times, and a thunderstorm or two.  While we may have some local flooding, we'll be just very soggy, as about 2 inches fell this past Friday, another over an inch today, and more on the way on Thursday.  I don't mind April showers, but all this rain is not fun.  But, since the rain is coming from the south, it brought some warm temperatures with it.  Was 50 and muggy this morning, and will top out in the mid 60's by end of day.  Close to 70 tomorrow.  Little one is happy.  Shorts two days in a row.  

Yep, it's Tuesday, and eat a taco.  Taco Tuesday homies!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Was discussing the weather for our Sweet Sixteen trip.  While the idea of being on a island 140 miles from land during hurricane season is a little disturbing, we both are loving that the average air temperature is 89, and the ocean's 87.  We are definitely going to dive and do some snorkeling.  Manatees are known to hang around some of the keys, so we are hoping to see them, and all the nice wildlife.  The water looks so clear.  And yes, I will have industrial size suntan lotion to use.  Little one will be a lovely dark tan, like her dad, and me, well, hoping not to be red anywhere.  A most fashionable hat will also be worn, even if little one's not fond of it.  






  Safe travels Robo.  That's long ride.


----------



## macraven

Robo.....


----------



## Robo56

Just drove into this. Went from sunshine to a black rainy storm with lots of lighting.


----------



## macraven




----------



## kohlby

Good luck with the weather Robo!   There were some rough storms that went through the Augusta, GA area yesterday.  Now it looks like they are in northern FL.  On the plus side, they aren't supposed to come to Orlando. 

Schumi - I hate it when the happens.  I am impressed that you are trying to paint at least.  We keep saying we need to paint but picking colors is so daunting so we haven't done a thing yet.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> But does it taste as good as bacon?



It's CHOCOLATE AND PEANUT BUTTER!!! Just as good as bacon on the other side of the food wheel!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 229225 Just drove into this. Went from sunshine to a black rainy storm with lots of lighting.



When I moved to South Florida, years ago, I drove down from NJ. It's was a beautiful drive through Georgia. Then I hit Florida. It was still beautiful, but the highway made a sharp turn south and I was faced with a WALL of black clouds.. and I was in a convertible...


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!

Just wanted to pop in for a quick greeting.  Christopher turns four on Thursday!  Hard to believe.  And we leave for FL on Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, a birthday trip for little Christopher. Time does fly.  My little Christopher will be 20 this fall.  Have an awesome trip Kfish.  What a great time of year to go, and with a birthday boy.  An early Happy 4th Birthday to Christopher.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Birthday to Christopher!  Make sure to get one of the birthday buttons!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Painting - more power to ya Schumi.  I hate when a small swatch doesn't come out the color you want, when covering the whole area.  I hope you find the color you were hoping to change to.  Oh, and yeah, I rarely drink, but if I do, I tend to only do so in the evening.  That way, if I am sleepy, I go to sleep.
> 
> Gray here too.  And with the light rain, it's foggy and everything is wet.  Those storms from the south have lost most of their punch as they travel up the coast.  We'll have rain, heavy at times, and a thunderstorm or two.  While we may have some local flooding, we'll be just very soggy, as about 2 inches fell this past Friday, another over an inch today, and more on the way on Thursday.  I don't mind April showers, but all this rain is not fun.  But, since the rain is coming from the south, it brought some warm temperatures with it.  Was 50 and muggy this morning, and will top out in the mid 60's by end of day.  Close to 70 tomorrow.  Little one is happy.  Shorts two days in a row.
> 
> Yep, it's Tuesday, and eat a taco.  Taco Tuesday homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was discussing the weather for our Sweet Sixteen trip.  While the idea of being on a island 140 miles from land during hurricane season is a little disturbing, we both are loving that the average air temperature is 89, and the ocean's 87.  We are definitely going to dive and do some snorkeling.  Manatees are known to hang around some of the keys, so we are hoping to see them, and all the nice wildlife.  The water looks so clear.  And yes, I will have industrial size suntan lotion to use.  Little one will be a lovely dark tan, like her dad, and me, well, hoping not to be red anywhere.  A most fashionable hat will also be worn, even if little one's not fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels Robo.  That's long ride.


We did key west a couple of years ago. Lots to explore and do.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> When I moved to South Florida, years ago, I drove down from NJ. It's was a beautiful drive through Georgia. Then I hit Florida. It was still beautiful, but the highway made a sharp turn south and I was faced with a WALL of black clouds.. and I was in a convertible...



A loooonnngggg time ago, a buddy and I headed to Florida...I had about a 5 hour 'nap'...when I woke up, my buddy (who was driving) said "So, did you get you some good snooze?". I said "Yeah", as I stretched. He said "Me too!" The problem was, I didn't doubt him.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> We did key west a couple of years ago. Lots to explore and do.



Any good places or tips, I'd appreciate.  Have never been, and we'll be there for 5 nights.  Already booked a tour to Dry Tortugas for little one's actual birthday.  I'm not fond of sailing, but hoping the 2 or so hour trip each way will not be rocking and rolling too much.  We are big fans of snorkeling and not too deep diving, so really looking forward to clear, warm water.  Flying into Ft. L, then putting some miles on that rental car.  We arrive early, so hoping to do some sightseeing along the way, but be close to our hotel before dark.  Got my walking sandals already.   At least it's mostly flat.  LOL


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in for a quick greeting.  Christopher turns four on Thursday!  Hard to believe.  And we leave for FL on Friday!


You have been missed !

Many birthday wishes for our little guy Christopher!

Is the entire family going and driving down?


----------



## keishashadow

Just got a big ole pan of Halupkis (google it lol) in the oven, oh happy day in my household.  Except for DH who will get a burger tossed at him.  

My day for oct disney dining ADRs, not single BoG dinner for any size party in evidence & the DVC Soarin Wednesday tour not available for the 7th time in 6 months .  perhaps I'm not 'smart enough' to plan disney effectively as many crow.

Happy birthday to 'lil monyk kiddo 

Mac - you've exchanged snow for tornados? Oh my goodness



Lynne G said:


> Aww, Happy Birthday to little MonyK.  Sounds like he had a great birthday dinner, and a fun overnight.
> 
> Well, the rain that is soaking the Southern states, is aiming at us soon.  But this Monday morning, the sun was rising from the horizon, and made the clouds a beautiful dark purple pink color.
> 
> Yeah, the DIS was not friendly to me either.  I'd had to rewrite several times, only to not post.  And sometimes, while I am not the fastest at typing, the response is so slow, I wait to see what I typed.  I almost found it funny, though, as my typing caught up to me without me typing.  Frustrating to say the least.  And when I use my phone, I can't type very well, either.
> 
> Yeah, pancakes are okay, I'm more of a fan of waffles too.  My kids rather have waffles also.  Though, pancakes are faster to make.  And sometimes we have steak and eggs.  Older one and I eat both, little one, only the steak.
> 
> No good breakfast for me today.   But tea needs to be steeped soon.  I'm ready to be a little warmer.  It's cool inside, and maybe I'll put a sweater on.
> 
> Was a lovely day yesterday.  The first game of little one's soccer season.  While the Friday and Saturday soaking stopped on Saturday afternoon, the ground was still pretty muddy on Sunday.  Little one's cleats had to be cleaned of a large amount of mud, and I made her take them off before getting in the car.  Spring soccer.  Ready for some even nicer weather for games.  Road trips for the next couple of months, before a short break in summer.
> 
> Was making a road stop list to give little one, as we leave for the long drive to our hotel for her Sweet 16 trip.  I'm looking forward to it as much as she is.  Have never been in the keys before, and haven't been in Miami since I was young.  I bet the Miami beach area is so different when I was there.  There were very few hotels near the beach.  Now, crazy how many, and so expensive.  Got the hotel down a bit, the rental and airfare has not been anywhere close to when I made the reservations.  I keep hoping for cheaper, but it's still prime summer travel, so at least I am happy enough with the most I'll pay for both.
> 
> Oh, come on Schumi, it's 5 o'clock somewhere, so 8 am is fine for wine.  LOL.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Monday, all.  It's April, and Easter's getting closer.



13 days?!? Nutz thought i had one more weekend.  Time to put buying the ham on the short list

I do not miss dealing with cleats one little bit!  



schumigirl said:


> Makes the day so long with nothing to do Chuckers........hope you manage to find something to amuse......I like having nothing to do and all day to do it sometimes.........just sometimes though......I fill my days quite easily......I'm so glad I don't have to work as I wouldn't have the time usually.......
> 
> 
> Ugh, could never drink so early Lynne.......always amazes me the folks drinking at 6/7am when we are checking in for our flights........and I mean serious drinking! Not for me........lunchtime is decent for me.......although then I usually want to sleep if I have wine at lunch.........
> 
> 
> 
> Finished first coat of white paint to blot out colour in downstairs bathroom.......will get white done over next couple of days then start real painting.........been listening to Chicago/REO Speedwagon and few others from that genre this morning........they could really rock a ballad! Unlike me........glad no one could hear me yowling along......
> 
> Got mixed 80's music on now........sitting in garden room with sun blazing in, but quite cool outside........won't be going out though.......
> 
> Ready for summer.........



Admit when I'm flush with free drink coupons from SWA I've indulged in a 6 am Bloody Mary.  Usually when there's a 'lil stinker behind me kicking my seat.

Mr is the designated driver, insert Nelson here na-ha!



schumigirl said:


> Not much tastes as good as bacon........maybe steak and lobster!



Hmmm i nominate a perfect NY style cheese cake...the type topped with the sweet layer of sour cream.

Wonder if a Bloody Mary would help wash it down? Haha



Robo56 said:


> On the road hubbys driving. Only 830 miles to go
> View attachment 229211



May the Schwartz be with you!  



Lynne G said:


> Painting - more power to ya Schumi.  I hate when a small swatch doesn't come out the color you want, when covering the whole area.  I hope you find the color you were hoping to change to.  Oh, and yeah, I rarely drink, but if I do, I tend to only do so in the evening.  That way, if I am sleepy, I go to sleep.
> 
> Gray here too.  And with the light rain, it's foggy and everything is wet.  Those storms from the south have lost most of their punch as they travel up the coast.  We'll have rain, heavy at times, and a thunderstorm or two.  While we may have some local flooding, we'll be just very soggy, as about 2 inches fell this past Friday, another over an inch today, and more on the way on Thursday.  I don't mind April showers, but all this rain is not fun.  But, since the rain is coming from the south, it brought some warm temperatures with it.  Was 50 and muggy this morning, and will top out in the mid 60's by end of day.  Close to 70 tomorrow.  Little one is happy.  Shorts two days in a row.
> 
> Yep, it's Tuesday, and eat a taco.  Taco Tuesday homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was discussing the weather for our Sweet Sixteen trip.  While the idea of being on a island 140 miles from land during hurricane season is a little disturbing, we both are loving that the average air temperature is 89, and the ocean's 87.  We are definitely going to dive and do some snorkeling.  Manatees are known to hang around some of the keys, so we are hoping to see them, and all the nice wildlife.  The water looks so clear.  And yes, I will have industrial size suntan lotion to use.  Little one will be a lovely dark tan, like her dad, and me, well, hoping not to be red anywhere.  A most fashionable hat will also be worn, even if little one's not fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels Robo.  That's long ride.



The cats look a mite uncomfortable Lol

Sounds like a great trip you have planned, never have done the drive down to the keys from My-hammy.  There are organized (legal) tours to swim with manatees @ crystal river but typically in cold weather.  one of the most memorable things I've done in Florida!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Any good places or tips, I'd appreciate.  Have never been, and we'll be there for 5 nights.  Already booked a tour to Dry Tortugas for little one's actual birthday.  I'm not fond of sailing, but hoping the 2 or so hour trip each way will not be rocking and rolling too much.  We are big fans of snorkeling and not too deep diving, so really looking forward to clear, warm water.  Flying into Ft. L, then putting some miles on that rental car.  We arrive early, so hoping to do some sightseeing along the way, but be close to our hotel before dark.  Got my walking sandals already.   At least it's mostly flat.  LOL



I spent a few vacations in Key West. One of my favorite things to do is to rent a moped and just ride around the island. I would do it for hours. In fact, I would park the car and use a moped for the whole trip. MUCH easier to get around.


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, a birthday trip for little Christopher. Time does fly.  My little Christopher will be 20 this fall.  Have an awesome trip Kfish.  What a great time of year to go, and with a birthday boy.  An early Happy 4th Birthday to Christopher.



Thanks!  Its our 3rd trip since Christmas...my kids are so spoiled!



kohlby said:


> Happy Birthday to Christopher!  Make sure to get one of the birthday buttons!



Oh we will!



macraven said:


> You have been missed !
> 
> Many birthday wishes for our little guy Christopher!
> 
> Is the entire family going and driving down?



Yes we are!  Leaving Friday afternoon!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 229225 Just drove into this. Went from sunshine to a black rainy storm with lots of lighting.



Wow!! Safe travels Robo.........although you're probably already there.........



kohlby said:


> Good luck with the weather Robo!   There were some rough storms that went through the Augusta, GA area yesterday.  Now it looks like they are in northern FL.  On the plus side, they aren't supposed to come to Orlando.
> 
> Schumi - I hate it when the happens.  I am impressed that you are trying to paint at least.  We keep saying we need to paint but picking colors is so daunting so we haven't done a thing yet.



I used to love painting and always have a good eye for colours that will go together, but recently I've kinda chickened out and went neutral..ish........my last house was very modern and we built it to our specification so I could envisage everything before we moved in......this one now is a mix of very old and very new.......it's quite hard to mix old and new style successfully!!! I'll get there though.........



Chuckers said:


> It's CHOCOLATE AND PEANUT BUTTER!!! Just as good as bacon on the other side of the food wheel!



Not for me Chuckers.....l.dont like chocolate and detest peanut butter...........lol



KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in for a quick greeting.  Christopher turns four on Thursday!  Hard to believe.  And we leave for FL on Friday!



Lovely to see ya post again..........have a wonderful trip and hope little one has a fantastic birthday..........



keishashadow said:


> Just got a big ole pan of Halupkis (google it lol) in the oven, oh happy day in my household.  Except for DH who will get a burger tossed at him.
> 
> My day for oct disney dining ADRs, not single BoG dinner for any size party in evidence & the DVC Soarin Wednesday tour not available for the 7th time in 6 months .  perhaps I'm not 'smart enough' to plan disney effectively as many crow.
> 
> Happy birthday to 'lil monyk kiddo
> 
> Mac - you've exchanged snow for tornados? Oh my goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 13 days?!? Nutz thought i had one more weekend.  Time to put buying the ham on the short list
> 
> I do not miss dealing with cleats one little bit!
> 
> 
> 
> Admit when I'm flush with free drink coupons from SWA I've indulged in a 6 am Bloody Mary.  Usually when there's a 'lil stinker behind me kicking my seat.
> 
> Mr is the designated driver, insert Nelson here na-ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm i nominate a perfect NY style cheese cake...the type topped with the sweet layer of sour cream.
> 
> Wonder if a Bloody Mary would help wash it down? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> May the Schwartz be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> The cats look a mite uncomfortable Lol
> 
> Sounds like a great trip you have planned, never have done the drive down to the keys from My-hammy.  There are organized (legal) tours to swim with manatees @ crystal river but typically in cold weather.  one of the most memorable things I've done in Florida!



Off to google halupkis???? Wonder if Id be with your mister in having the burger...............curious now.......

Oh nothing wrong with bloody Mary's that time of the morning........quite partial to Bucks Fizz or a mimosa with brunch......but these are folks drinking pints of heavy and bitter that, well, it's not nice to see......might suit some of course.......not for me......hate the smell!

Now cheesecake I adore!!! Tummy can only cope with a tiny amount now...so I make the most of that one little bit of DH when he gets it.........had gorgeous slice of NY cheesecake in Juniors off Times Square year before last......lush!!!!



Just took some flowers round to an older lady in our village. Her husband stopped by to tell us last week her cancer is back and they were letting her home. Not much to do for her really, but flowers, a hug and a chat. Sad. Lovely lady. Always a shock to see someone like that. 

Quiet night tonight...........tv and a cuppa........

Wasn't overly impressed with final WD.........although there was a spoiler online you couldn't help but see.......so I kinda knew one bit.......but bored with Negan and no action.........


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......sit me in the corner with your mister and a burger.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet.......sit me in the corner with your mister and a burger.........



Hmmmph
 he'd love the company

Spreading prior of issues with DIS, Im having issues re subscribed threads over last month.  Have clicked unsubscribe, etc. it works for a bit, then wahla...back to square one arrrgh


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Any good places or tips, I'd appreciate.  Have never been, and we'll be there for 5 nights.  Already booked a tour to Dry Tortugas for little one's actual birthday.  I'm not fond of sailing, but hoping the 2 or so hour trip each way will not be rocking and rolling too much.  We are big fans of snorkeling and not too deep diving, so really looking forward to clear, warm water.  Flying into Ft. L, then putting some miles on that rental car.  We arrive early, so hoping to do some sightseeing along the way, but be close to our hotel before dark.  Got my walking sandals already.   At least it's mostly flat.  LOL


Definitely hit Mallory square for sunset. We stayed at 0 Duval St right at Mallory Square. Sunsets and the interesting nightlife are a must. Hop on hop off trolley tour is also something I recommend. We did danger charters sail, kayak and snorkel. I didnt like snorkeling, not much of a mouth breather lol. Did Hemingway house, southern most point, and a few other things on the trolley tour. There is a cool, old cemetery there too. Interning thing about it is a ton of iguana live there too. Some of the best places we dined at when were walking and started hitting side streets. Hidden gems! Sloppy Joes, hemmingways hangout, was a waste of time. Duetto had excellent pizza and Grunts was very good seafood. Look them up on TA. Narrow streets, the cab driver scared the crap out of us on the way to our hotel! We stayed for a week at ocean key spa and resort to give you a point of reference as to where we were.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Not for me Chuckers.....l.dont like chocolate and detest peanut butter...........lol



That's UN-AMERICAN!!!


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> Any good places or tips, I'd appreciate.  Have never been, and we'll be there for 5 nights.  Already booked a tour to Dry Tortugas for little one's actual birthday.  I'm not fond of sailing, but hoping the 2 or so hour trip each way will not be rocking and rolling too much.  We are big fans of snorkeling and not too deep diving, so really looking forward to clear, warm water.  Flying into Ft. L, then putting some miles on that rental car.  We arrive early, so hoping to do some sightseeing along the way, but be close to our hotel before dark.  Got my walking sandals already.   At least it's mostly flat.  LOL


As you face the Fort at the dock, go around to the left side and enter the water on the little beach.  Snorkel around to the back side of the fort.  All kinds of interesting stuff living and growing down on the foundation.

We've done 3 trips since 2012.  It's now going to be an annual trip.  We spent 8 nights in 2015 and 2016, and we're going for 12 this October.  Always in the same room, Master Suite #1 in the Curry Mansion.

Don't miss the Hemingway House.  We go mainly to see all the polydactyl cats.  The Butterfly Conservatory is beautiful. At sunset on Mallory Square go see Dominique LeFort and his flying housecats.  He's down on the end in front of the Margaritaville Resort.  Tell him Paul & Molly sent you.  Harpoon Harry's has great breakfast.  The Lobster Benedict is delicious.  Cash only.  We start many days at the Cuban Coffee Queen, the waterfront location.  Coffee con Leche and a Bucci starts your morning right.  Or in our case usually, our noon.

Not necessarily a must do, but if this kind of thing interests you, Robert the Doll is at the East Martello museum.  It's a really spooky story.

Take a trolley tour and you'll start to learn the history of the island.  It's quite fascinating.  Any other questions let me know.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> That's UN-AMERICAN!!!


Said Sam the eagle


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> That's UN-AMERICAN!!!




But I'm not American, I'm Scottish......so I'm sure I'm allowed not to like peanut butter


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Mac past your exit a while ago.

Just went over Mount Eagle. Sun is shining.

That was a pretty nasty storm this morning. It was located around Gainesville. It was raining sheets. Saw 4 accidents on I 75 in that area.

Was not to bad going through Atlanta on I 75. Was about 2:30.

Just past this semi wreck hope this person is ok the cab is up the hill.

200 miles to go.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, that wreck did look nasty. Safe travel Robo.  Glad you got through the storm with no issues.

Ugh, they pushed back practice time.  Late night, and I am tired already.  I think little one is too.  At least the rain has left until Thursday.  Will be beautiful tomorrow.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Hey! Mac past your exit a while ago.
> 
> Just went over Mount Eagle. Sun is shining.
> 
> That was a pretty nasty storm this morning. It was located around Gainesville. It was raining sheets. Saw 4 accidents on I 75 in that area.
> 
> Was not to bad going through Atlanta on I 75. Was about 2:30.
> 
> Just past this semi wreck hope this person is ok the cab is up the hill.View attachment 229328
> 
> 200 miles to go.


Gainesville always seems to be a cluster on 75. You went through the storms we got yesterday and will be back tomorrow. Schools closed again tomorrow.
Safe travels Robo.


----------



## agavegirl1

Off work.  Stopping in to say Hi and thanks to Mac and pc for helping me with my question on the resorts board.

Oh my Robo!  What a wreck!

Only two more weeks until I get to....de-clutter, bring stuff to Goodwill, try to coordinate houses, (we have two), get the camper ready for summer, all because Tax Season is OVER!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Hey! Mac past your exit a while ago.
> 
> Just went over Mount Eagle. Sun is shining.
> 
> That was a pretty nasty storm this morning. It was located around Gainesville. It was raining sheets. Saw 4 accidents on I 75 in that area.
> 
> Was not to bad going through Atlanta on I 75. Was about 2:30.
> 
> Just past this semi wreck hope this person is ok the cab is up the hill.View attachment 229328
> 
> 200 miles to go.


You should be about home now

With the weather being cooler, you know you are back north


Next time you pass by my exit, let me know and I'll thru flowers your way

Gainesville always has accidents on 75
I turn off at the town before it to get to Gainesville 

Since brother moved south from there, will stay on 75 to his new place next time I go see him


----------



## macraven

Hip hip hooray!!!
Agavegirl is a free woman again

And will be a happy camper now


----------



## Lynne G

thanks for the tips PC and Squirlz. Yeah, we may visit H's house museum just to see the cats.  While I've read many of his works, I'm not an avid fan.  Yes, we will be doing lots of snorkeling and a dive or two.  So ready to be in warm and warm water.

Today, yay!  An early summer like day.  Starting at 50 degrees, and by 4pm, close to 80.  That's right, 80.  But, we're ready for some more not so nice weather.  By tonight, clouds and lower temps, means a Thursday will be not even 60 degrees and wet.  Very, very wet.  Major storm day.  Oh well, a nice week-end would be appreciated.  

But, it is Wednesday, and Keisha's camel needs to remind her:


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Thanks everyone for the safe travel thoughts. Notice more people tailgating and cutting people off on this trip than ever before. Worst driving behavior by folks was going into Chattanooga and Nashville.

Mac you had the time of arrival down. We got in at 8:30.....was exhausted. Woke up this morning and felt like I was still moving in the car....LOL.

The trailer wreck looked like the driver fell asleep if I had to guess. There are a lot of ways to look at it. It was a blessing that that person went off the road and up the hill and missed the concrete overpass. The cab was sitting upright up the hill. Had it happened on the road there would have been serious accident as I 75 south traffic was terrible.

The traffic coming out of Nashville going south on I 75 was very bad. It was about 5:30 and it was at a stand still for about 10 miles or more. Glad I was going north.

Keisha sounds like my hubby would be in the corner with your hubby and Schumi. He does not like stuffed cabbage. I don't make it, but my mom used to.  Hers was very good and I bet yours is to.

Lynne was last in Key West 2 years ago. Always enjoy the trip there. I think everyone has touched on the highlights above. We do rent scooters to get around. Easier for sure. Like to look around the shops. Bought a piece of art from a local artist there. Do like to look for restaurants off the beaten path. What ever you and your daughter do there have a great time. What a sweet mom you are to plan such a lovely trip.

Agavegirl1 now time to enjoy the release of stress after tax season. Sounds like you have lots to do with houses and camper. 

Schumi I need to do something with the walls in my dining room....I used to like painting, don't do much of it anymore. Have some projects in the house that need to be accomplished this Spring. Hope I get them done.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Said Sam the eagle



Mac your comments always make me laugh


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you made it home safe Robo........heck of a journey! Always nice to get into bed after a long car ride like that one.........yes, I'm trying to get the love back for painting, but not feeling it right now.......will get a new colour at the weekend and get it done quickly.


Been out with DS this morning......his day off so we got him some stuff he needed and had lunch out.......and not Subway this time.......he does love Subway! Went to our local seafood restaurant and had nice lunch. He had mac n cheese.......lol......

Sunny but chilly today.......got loads of washing out and dried though......all bedding done again......

Yep, Wednesday again...........


----------



## kohlby

Robo - Glad you made it safely!  And in time before those bad storms in the southeast today.

Today, I have to go to Windermere Prep for my son's tennis match.  It's always interesting to see the display of wealth there with all the expensive cars.  I'll be stuck in car line likely, so I'll have a chance to look around.  It's crazy how much wealth is in that area.


----------



## wagman67

Sounds like everyone is busy busy these days...I am in the lull before my busy months.

Next week, my youngest starts two weeks Spring Training for football (gonna be a sophomore...so doesn't drive, yet).
April 22, the oldest has prom at his girlfriend's school.
April 23, I head out to San Diego for work (yeah, I know, somebody has to do it).
April 28, the oldest has Junior/Senior Banquet at his school, with different date (was friendly arrangement before new girlfriend was in picture).
May 13, the oldest graduates High School
May 14, Mother's Day (nobody forgets this day)
May 20, the youngest has last day of school (still not sure why we have graduation a week before the rest of the school gets out)
May 22, hit the road for Orlando and a one night stay offsite
May 23-26, UOR at HRH
May 27, hit the road for home
June 2/3/4, HolidayWorld with Church
June 18, Father's Day (nobody remembers this day)

We have one payment left for oldest's school tuition...hooray! The next 2 years are 'free' community college, before we start paying for his education, again.


----------



## macraven

Rain
Rain
Rain
️


----------



## keishashadow

Some months the calendar is more full than others lol /\   

My children have pointedly informed me I'll be out of town for the 3rd mother's day in a row.i'm seeing a parallel in cruise pricing being dirt cheap the week prior.  Honestly, never thought of checking the dates.  I do try to make sure to be home for everyone's birthdays.  Made a point to book earlier trip next spring lol.

Not much on agenda today other than taking the camel out for a spin.

Supposed to be 67 degrees today and likely snow this weekend when i haul to GDs last gymnastics competition of the season.  Quite far-flung events this year overall .   this one located in an armpit of a town on other side of the 'burg thru 3 construction sites 

I volunteer to handle Carole's share of peanut butter/chocolate


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Rain
> Rain
> Rain
> ️



I'd say
Go away
Go away
Go away

But, aren't you still in drought situation?


----------



## macraven

Yup last year extreme drought situation and stil in it

Will take a lot more rain for water table to increase


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Yup last year extreme drought situation and stil in it
> 
> Will take a lot more rain for water table to increase


We will see how today pans out with the severe storm threats. Schools closed again...ridiculous. Monday was just rain with a little hail and I suspect the same today. Staying home just incase, don't want my truck to get hail damage.


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Sounds like everyone is busy busy these days...I am in the lull before my busy months.
> 
> Next week, my youngest starts two weeks Spring Training for football (gonna be a sophomore...so doesn't drive, yet).
> April 22, the oldest has prom at his girlfriend's school.
> April 23, I head out to San Diego for work (yeah, I know, somebody has to do it).
> April 28, the oldest has Junior/Senior Banquet at his school, with different date (was friendly arrangement before new girlfriend was in picture).
> May 13, the oldest graduates High School
> May 14, Mother's Day (nobody forgets this day)
> May 20, the youngest has last day of school (still not sure why we have graduation a week before the rest of the school gets out)
> May 22, hit the road for Orlando and a one night stay offsite
> May 23-26, UOR at HRH
> May 27, hit the road for home
> June 2/3/4, HolidayWorld with Church
> June 18, Father's Day (nobody remembers this day)
> 
> We have one payment left for oldest's school tuition...hooray! The next 2 years are 'free' community college, before we start paying for his education, again.


Damn, that's a busy schedule!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Some months the calendar is more full than others lol /\
> 
> My children have pointedly informed me I'll be out of town for the 3rd mother's day in a row.i'm seeing a parallel in cruise pricing being dirt cheap the week prior.  Honestly, never thought of checking the dates.  I do try to make sure to be home for everyone's birthdays.  Made a point to book earlier trip next spring lol.
> 
> Not much on agenda today other than taking the camel out for a spin.
> 
> Supposed to be 67 degrees today and likely snow this weekend when i haul to GDs last gymnastics competition of the season.  Quite far-flung events this year overall .   this one located in an armpit of a town on other side of the 'burg thru 3 construction sites
> 
> I volunteer to handle Carole's share of peanut butter/chocolate


I used to love coming into the city thru the tunnels at night. My dad got his masters at Pitt courtesy of the Air Force. We did a lot of football games at three rivers stadium. That area is so cool by point state park. (I think that's w


keishashadow said:


> Some months the calendar is more full than others lol /\
> 
> My children have pointedly informed me I'll be out of town for the 3rd mother's day in a row.i'm seeing a parallel in cruise pricing being dirt cheap the week prior.  Honestly, never thought of checking the dates.  I do try to make sure to be home for everyone's birthdays.  Made a point to book earlier trip next spring lol.
> 
> Not much on agenda today other than taking the camel out for a spin.
> 
> Supposed to be 67 degrees today and likely snow this weekend when i haul to GDs last gymnastics competition of the season.  Quite far-flung events this year overall .   this one located in an armpit of a town on other side of the 'burg thru 3 construction sites
> 
> I volunteer to handle Carole's share of peanut butter/chocolate


i loved driving into the city at night through the tunnels. My dad got his masters at Pitt courtesy of the Air Force. I think he lived in the bethel park area. I would visit him in the summers and bmx race at a track there. Went to many steelers games at three rivers and the powerboat races at point state park. (I think that's the name of it) His exwifes parents lived in mulgolland on one of those crazy steep slag mountains.
We would watch the 4th of July fireworks from Mt Washington. Really cool city!


----------



## pcstang

And...the boards are acting screwy still. Sorry for the sort of double response.


----------



## Lynne G

Busy schedule Wags.  Welcome to having kids and schedules.  I'll volunteer to got to San Diego.  Vacationed there twice, for work there twice, and would gladly go back again.  Love the weather there too. 

Kohlby, I hear ya.  Travel for sports.  Really nice places, and not so nice places.  Been there done that, and still doing it.  
Over the bridge this week-end.  You'd think the coach would have figured out by now, little one's team (including her) are not morning people.   What time is the game, over an hour away?  8:25am.  

Ah, fond college memories of Squirrel Hill.   When I was little, my oldest DB graduated from CM.  First time I remember being in Pitt.  Still go out that way sometimes.  Friend used to live near the airport, but moved to Cranberry Township.  Ah, the places at the other end of the state I still remember.  College football games against Slimy Pebble.  

Stay safe PC.  Yeah, big enough hail to mark your truck or break windows is not fun.  We're just going to have severe thunderstorms tomorrow, but warm enough no hail.  Kids will still have school.  That's crazy school closes with just rain and small hail.

So far, the boards are behaving better than other times.  

The sun is out, the clouds are scattered, and if only that wind wasn't so cool, it is BEAUTIFUL out.  I will definitely go for a lunch time walk.  Though I wish now, I had brought a light jacket.  I'll just walk fast, to hopefully be just right warm.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Kohlby, I hear ya.  Travel for sports.  Really nice places, and not so nice places.  Been there done that, and still doing it.
> Over the bridge this week-end.  You'd think the coach would have figured out by now, little one's team (including her) are not morning people.   What time is the game, over an hour away?  8:25am.



Luckily, he hasn't had any morning matches.  Regions will have two days of mornings but he's JV so he won't be playing then.  I don't know how people do it.  The public high school starts its day at 7:15.  I'm still fast asleep then.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> We will see how today pans out with the severe storm threats. Schools closed again...ridiculous. Monday was just rain with a little hail and I suspect the same today. Staying home just incase, don't want my truck to get hail damage.


All schools around us closed too

Thought it was due to maybe spring break but just saw on the news this morning a couple of schools have a two hour delay start while some have early release for busses at 1:30

Not raining now at all

Pc yesterday cars in driveway covered with pollen
Ick!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> I used to love coming into the city thru the tunnels at night. My dad got his masters at Pitt courtesy of the Air Force. We did a lot of football games at three rivers stadium. That area is so cool by point state park. (I think that's w
> 
> i loved driving into the city at night through the tunnels. My dad got his masters at Pitt courtesy of the Air Force. I think he lived in the bethel park area. I would visit him in the summers and bmx race at a track there. Went to many steelers games at three rivers and the powerboat races at point state park. (I think that's the name of it) His exwifes parents lived in mulgolland on one of those crazy steep slag mountains.
> We would watch the 4th of July fireworks from Mt Washington. Really cool city!



Thank you, We are very proud of our city...if only we could wrangle a beach we'd be set lol

The only city with a front door











Lynne G said:


> Busy schedule Wags.  Welcome to having kids and schedules.  I'll volunteer to got to San Diego.  Vacationed there twice, for work there twice, and would gladly go back again.  Love the weather there too.
> 
> Kohlby, I hear ya.  Travel for sports.  Really nice places, and not so nice places.  Been there done that, and still doing it.
> Over the bridge this week-end.  You'd think the coach would have figured out by now, little one's team (including her) are not morning people.   What time is the game, over an hour away?  8:25am.
> 
> Ah, fond college memories of Squirrel Hill.   When I was little, my oldest DB graduated from CM.  First time I remember being in Pitt.  Still go out that way sometimes.  Friend used to live near the airport, but moved to Cranberry Township.  Ah, the places at the other end of the state I still remember.  College football games against Slimy Pebble.
> 
> Stay safe PC.  Yeah, big enough hail to mark your truck or break windows is not fun.  We're just going to have severe thunderstorms tomorrow, but warm enough no hail.  Kids will still have school.  That's crazy school closes with just rain and small hail.
> 
> So far, the boards are behaving better than other times.
> 
> The sun is out, the clouds are scattered, and if only that wind wasn't so cool, it is BEAUTIFUL out.  I will definitely go for a lunch time walk.  Though I wish now, I had brought a light jacket.  I'll just walk fast, to hopefully be just right warm.



Jr the hipster is enjoying the heck out of his first non-college apartment near Squirrel Hill/Shadyside.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> All schools around us closed too
> 
> Thought it was due to maybe spring break but just saw on the news this morning a couple of schools have a two hour delay start while some have early release for busses at 1:30
> 
> Not raining now at all
> 
> Pc yesterday cars in driveway covered with pollen
> Ick!


Oh, trust me, the pollen is killing me! Just started raining again here and is very windy. Vehicles are in the garage, high and dry!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Thank you, We are very proud of our city...if only we could wrangle a beach we'd be set lol
> 
> The only city with a front door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jr the hipster is enjoying the heck out of his first non-college apartment near Squirrel Hill/Shadyside.


Yep, that's how I remeber it. I think I asked you this last October but, are all the shuttered steel mills still on the rivers?


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> All schools around us closed too
> 
> Thought it was due to maybe spring break but just saw on the news this morning a couple of schools have a two hour delay start while some have early release for busses at 1:30
> 
> Not raining now at all
> 
> Pc yesterday cars in driveway covered with pollen
> Ick!


Better than snow!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Better than snow!



Silly me
Completely lost that 4 letter word out of my vocabulary


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Yep, that's how I remeber it. I think I asked you this last October but, are all the shuttered steel mills still on the rivers?



Many of the old downtown mills dating back to 1800s, J&L/US Steel, have been torn down; cleaned up of hazardous materials & now repurposed to shopping/entertainment sites & green spaces.  When they can't clean them up, they pour concrete on them & hope it holds till the contaminants' shelf life expires 

The profitable ones are still humming along nicely, ask the mr lol. Card-carrying USW member.  Funny thing is nearly all his fellow employees have college degrees tucked under those hard hats.  Company is fortunate to be able to pick & choose from applicant pool.

Much of our local economy is geared towards education, health & IT.  The self-driving uber cars freak me out, glad they are on a moratorium.  the steel companies that haven't moved to where labor costs are far less, are producing specialized steel.  It commands higher prices on the market & an experienced, trained work force that is willing to jump thru hoops to work long, on-demand hours to ensure the job is done right & on time.  Gotta love a symbiotic relationship done right


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Many of the old downtown mills dating back to 1800s, J&L/US Steel, have been torn down; cleaned up of hazardous materials & now repurposed to shopping/entertainment sites & green spaces.  When they can't clean them up, they pour concrete on them & hope it holds till the contaminants' shelf life expires
> 
> The profitable ones are still humming along nicely, ask the mr lol. Card-carrying USW member.  Funny thing is nearly all his fellow employees have college degrees tucked under those hard hats.  Company is fortunate to be able to pick & choose from applicant pool.
> 
> Much of our local economy is geared towards education, health & IT.  The self-driving uber cars freak me out, glad they are on a moratorium.  the steel companies that haven't moved to where labor costs are far less, are producing specialized steel.  It commands higher prices on the market & an experienced, trained work force that is willing to jump thru hoops to work long, on-demand hours to ensure the job is done right & on time.  Gotta love a symbiotic relationship done right


That's great! I loved seeing all the mills on the river although most were closed. Dang, that was 30 years ago...
We all live down south now except for my sister who had snow in Denver yesterday.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> That's great! I loved seeing all the mills on the river although most were closed. Dang, that was 30 years ago...
> We all live down south now except for my sister who had snow in Denver yesterday.



Yuck - most in Denver love that last season snow...believe it's high-altitude sickness lol

Season here was a bust, so warm they had issues keeping the snow they made, which is just fine by me.  

GD called me yesterday and asked if we'd have the pool open the first weekend in May. It's an unheated pool.   Gave my stock answer...depends on the whether...whether the weather's warm enough or not.  Even when we get a nice warm spell, those first few dips always a mite nippy.

Curious, for those with pools who live in the south, when do people tend to open them for the season?  We're lucky to get a full 4 months out of it.


----------



## macraven

The dude across the street from opened his pool already


----------



## pcstang

My pool is warm enough. Just gotta get the water tested and add whatever. Usually April through late oct or November.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha!  My Dsis is getting her pool ready.  Had it taken out of its wintering.  She does have a heater for it.  But, most likely won't be used until end of May, at the earliest.  Weather indeed.  

Snow is a bad word now.  Funny, when I was in Denver, right before Christmas, it was so warm, I had to buy a short sleeved shirt.  Seems, the snow was all in the mountain, and was unusually warm in the city.  Well, I was smart or not so smart, as some of my co-workers didn't make it down the mountain (road was closed) and had to leave a few days after the rest of us left.  Not my favorite airport either.  Mile high indeed.

Went for a walk.  Was very nice out.  So bright.  Wind died down some, so almost too warm.  Shudders at the storm coming tonight.  I like the weather in the 70's and low 80's.  Sun please.  

When I went to college, the whole area was in bad shape, as the local, city named steel company, went belly up.  I remember going into the property.  All was just left there.  Unemployment was so high for years.  Rafted down the Monongahela.  Yeah, we were college kids.  Enough said.  LOL


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> GD called me yesterday and asked if we'd have the pool open the first weekend in May. It's an unheated pool.   Gave my stock answer...depends on the whether...whether the weather's warm enough or not.  Even when we get a nice warm spell, those first few dips always a mite nippy.
> 
> Curious, for those with pools who live in the south, when do people tend to open them for the season?  We're lucky to get a full 4 months out of it.



The neighborhood pool is always open but it's still too cold for me - though now it's finally warm enough for the kids and probably northerners.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to KStarfish82 little fella Christopher


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to Monykalyn son


----------



## Robo56

Nap time


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Nap time



Those two flashy posts would wear anybody out lol . Long drives are tough

Interesting pool stories, i'm always happy to not have the lifting of the cover duty.  Scary what you can find in there


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Those two flashy posts would wear anybody out lol . Long drives are tough
> 
> Interesting pool stories, i'm always happy to not have the lifting of the cover duty.  Scary what you can find in there


We don't cover ours, just try to keep it clear with minimal effort. Wife and little one are napping, I did earlier. Just watching the storms roll in...tornadoes reported about 30 minutes north of me.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, I had a fabulous nap this afternoon! Out in the garden room with sun on me.........but woke up with pins and needles in my hand that had been at a funny angle.......lol.........enjoy though, naps are the best! 

I like bridges Janet, and there is some really nice ones there where you live........scariest bridge we ever crossed was the Millau Viaduct in France........twice........I was ill!!! Something I won't do again voluntarily.........it is high!


----------



## pcstang

Watched fallen last night with Blake Shelton. Pretty damn funny! I don't normally watch late night talk shows but I'll be watching this week...on DVR.


----------



## Chuckers

Just found out that 6 Flags opens this weekend!!!! COASTERS ON SUNDAY!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Sunday will come soon for youse!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Busy week!
Glad those that were traveling are safely where they need to be
Drove home from Joplin through high wind, black clouds and sun! Rain off/on with sun shining-upside is lots of rainbows. 
wagman-busy schedule! My April looks nuts like that : between soccer every saturday and tuesday for DS, middle goes to state -overnight trip-this friday and saturday for Science Olympiad, my Sertoma club has our major charity fundraiser this saturday(Cajun cookoff, we are volunteering at Rock n Ribs in 2 weeks, then comic con last weekend with my daughters. DH has a convention that last weekend so the boy will get to spend time with grandma without his sisters LOL.
May is a bit better...


----------



## macraven

Where do you get the energy to keep up with your busy schedule ?


----------



## wagman67

Woohoo..booked our offsite hotel today...was so cheap, wife ask me to book another day...what's a guy to do, say no? So, we will have an extra day in Orlando, before we move over to HRH.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Sunday will come soon for youse!_



6 Flags will have to tide me over until I can get to a real theme park in September


----------



## Lynne G

Here comes that line of severe weather.  Coming across the state at 50 mph.  Tornado watch.  Joy to wake up to.

Have a good night all. And the boards are not catching up to my typing.


----------



## macraven

I keep checking back here to see if any birthday cake was left for me


Have the munchies


----------



## pcstang

Dropped my phone again. Remember being a kid and the local stations would go off the air? Yep, that's my screen now. Happy birthday to all the kids having bdays!


----------



## schumigirl

Busy schedules, extra nights, Cajun cookoffs, 6 flags, birthday cake and weather! All going on with us.......

I have a hankering for cheesecake now, thanks Janet.........

Having a friend round for breakfast this morning........not a usual thing we do, but hey ho......any excuse for bacon and pancakes......done a fruit salad too, to offset Thursday bacon.......although maybe all butter croissants will do that job........

Waved my two off in last 10 minutes, and friend is due in next half hour........always fun as I'm a morning person, she isn't.......lol......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Aw, I was so excited, was up around midnight last night.  The boards were having a hard time catching up to my typing.  Then I asked it to post, and well, poof.  No post, no saved draft.  Tried it again.  Same result.  Went to bed.

Oh no, dropped phone.  Hope it was okay PC.  That's why I keep a case on mine.  So far, only my men have cracked their screens.  Ah, it must be a guy thing.  LOL

It is thirsty Thursday.  Seems our water table was thirsty.  We haven't had a low water table in some years, but it must have needed more, as this past week will add around 4 or 5 inches of rain.  Everything is soggy and gray.  The rain is not failing very hard yet, but we'll be rocking and rolling with yellow and red radar colored thunderstorms.  Wind may be an issue too.  While a slight chance, the weather people think some rotation will start in the afternoon storm line.  If it is a tornado, it may stay just south of me.  I hope so, we've lost some branches in the last round of rain and want to see new growth.  Poor flowers are trying to stand up.  No need to water them yet.

Yum, cheesecake.  I like it, and am looking forward to key lime pie.  Apparently, they now put a piece of key lime pie on a stick, and dip it in chocolate.  I'd better do a lot more walking.  Though, I'd rather just have the pie filling, and not the crust or any other stuff on it.  Little one, when we go in town, has to stop at an Italian bakery, and get a cheesecake.  It's one of her favorites.  She's not a pie eater, but the rest of us are.

Time for tea.  It's cool inside.  Have a nice Thursday all.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Dropped my phone again. Remember being a kid and the local stations would go off the air? Yep, that's my screen now. Happy birthday to all the kids having bdays!



 That stinks

I want to like key lime piejust don't get it, same with pecan pie...must be a southern thing ala grits

Carole -[ There's a Greek yogurt cheesecake variety out there that is surprisingly good, takes the edge off that hankering lol

Good day all, I'm off soon to see Dr Death aka my dentist.  Managed to swallow what was left of a crownprobably has same # calories as a slab of cheesecake.


----------



## wagman67

I hate phone drops...I keep a case and a tempered glass screen protector on mine and the family's. I catch my oldest with his unprotected phone sometimes and we have a little 'chat' to make sure he secures it until he starts paying for his own, then he can do as he wishes.

Key Lime Pie  Cheesecake  Key Lime Cheesecake  Pecan Pie  Grits  Southern born 

I am not a fan of my dentist...at all...I make my 2 cleanings a year and try to avoid him the rest of the time. Okay, he is a super nice guy, but he is still a dentist.

Cool and light rain, today.

Have a nice PreFriday


----------



## macraven

So pc is phone shopping today


I feel your pain but now is the time you can say to yourself I can upgrade to the newer phone and not feel guilty


----------



## schumigirl

Greek yoghurt is not cheesecake Janet.........into the naughty corner with you 

Love key lime pie.....but don't fancy the dipped in Chocolate like Lynne mentioned........and yep, grits are gross!! Good luck with Dr Death!!!!


Had a lovely day so far.......one friend was round for breakfast......late as always......we call her our very important friend as she's always busy with her career......and then had another friend round this afternoon........very pleasant day.........so nothing much done........

Gorgeous day here again......


----------



## macraven

_isn't this camel day?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _isn't this camel day?_



Nope.......thirsty Thursday..........cheers.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Greek yoghurt is not cheesecake Janet.........into the naughty corner with you
> 
> Love key lime pie.....but don't fancy the dipped in Chocolate like Lynne mentioned........and yep, grits are gross!! Good luck with Dr Death!!!!
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day so far.......one friend was round for breakfast......late as always......we call her our very important friend as she's always busy with her career......and then had another friend round this afternoon........very pleasant day.........so nothing much done........
> 
> Gorgeous day here again......










macraven said:


> _isn't this camel day?_



I'm torn between posting video of drunk camels or cats for thirsty thursday


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I'm torn between posting video of drunk camels or cats for thirsty thursday



Lol.......so funny! Yep, Greek yoghurt is up there with worms.........

Now I'm going to have to make a cheesecake tomorrow.........Tom requests a white chocolate and raspberry one.....okaydok.........will have a tiny piece of it! 

Definitely not camel day.......although this week has been all over the place for me.......lost track of days and making everyone else confused!


----------



## keishashadow

OMG all this talk, i'm this close from driving to the Cheesecake Factory lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> OMG all this talk, i'm this close from driving to the Cheesecake Factory lol



Lol.......Kyle is hankering after a chunk of Linda's Chocolate fudge cake from there........poor lad....... wil make him a flourless chocolate cake tomorrow too.........Drive Janet.......you know you want to.........


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> I'm torn between posting video of drunk camels or cats for thirsty thursday


Drunk camels!  Got my wine glass filled to "Bad day" level (wasn't really that bad but "good day" is barely a couple swallows)

Now I want Key lime pie...mmm...not a huge fan of cheesecake, but do like "flavored" ones. Due to our fundraising business we usually have a couple sampler cheesecakes in the freezer (and a couple pieces are usually key lime flavored-dang-do NOT GO LOOK)

balsamic honey chicken with italian potatoes in oven. Love one sheet pan dinners-steam some sugar snap peas and dinner is done!


----------



## Robo56

wagman67 said:


> June 2/3/4, HolidayWorld with Church



Have you ever been to Halloween weekends at Holiday World? Used to take the family there every October for a weekend. It's nice family fun. 



schumigirl said:


> Robo, I had a fabulous nap this afternoon! Out in the garden room with sun on



Yep! Like the naps. Enjoyed two hours. 

Hubby likes pecan pie. I like grits and the grand kiddos like cheese cake. Occasionally make Key Lime pie. The pies are high in carbs so don't make them much, but they are tasty.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Drunk camels!  Got my wine glass filled to "Bad day" level (wasn't really that bad but "good day" is barely a couple swallows)
> 
> Now I want Key lime pie...mmm...not a huge fan of cheesecake, but do like "flavored" ones. Due to our fundraising business we usually have a couple sampler cheesecakes in the freezer (and a couple pieces are usually key lime flavored-dang-do NOT GO LOOK)
> 
> balsamic honey chicken with italian potatoes in oven. Love one sheet pan dinners-steam some sugar snap peas and dinner is done!



That chicken sounds good.  Home alone, earlier whilst staring forlornly into the frozen section @ WM, a woman turned to me & recommended Red Baron classic crust everything pizza.  A whopping $3.50.  Either i was starved or frozen pizza has improved drastically since last i ate it.  Did toss on some pickled peppers & olives to = daily veggies lol. 

Something tells me I may use the phrase 'drunk camel' sooner vs than later, a goodie!


----------



## buckeev

Worms...killin' it Keisha! I hadn't heard that in a long time!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for little one to get done practice.  I hate these  late night school days.  By the time we get home, it will be past 10:30.  I will most likely be the first one in bed.

Made one pound of bacon and by the time I got some, little one ate more than her share.  Then home fries and eggs.  Was in a breakfast mood.  On the way home, may have to hit Wendy's. Drive thru burger most likely, as little one will be hungry.

Man, couldn't they be early for once?


----------



## wagman67

Robo56 said:


> Have you ever been to Halloween weekends at Holiday World? Used to take the family there every October for a weekend. It's nice family fun.



No...only been during Spring/Summer....best wooden coasters around (I think they have the awards to prove it). Also, best value for a park.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......love honey chicken......although, I hate honey  love honey mustard dressing too.......odd!!

Making Bourbon chicken for us tonight, a real favourite!! Extra saucy........I do add some extra spice.....as I add jalapenos to everything.......... love it!!

Grey and dull again today........housework done for the week.......try not to have to do anything over the weekend.....just laundry if need be.

Nearly lunchtime.....not sure what to have today........

Have a great Friday though........


----------



## Lynne G

There's a yellow brightness to the edge of the horizon.  Lots of clouds that are shades of gray.  Windy too.  Bad hair alert.  I would have wind blown hair if it wasn't so damp.  Yeah, I decided since it was above freezing, no need to dry hair before going out.   We'll be a lovely close to 50, but with wind at 30 mph, wind chill will make it feel like in the low 40's.  And rain is still lurking.  

But, yay!  It's Friday, and I am so ready for a week-end.  Even DH will be up 2 hours later than usual.  Kids will sleep to noon if I don't wake them.  By 10am, I tend to wake them up.  Little one cannot sleep so late, then she'll be up all night and we have an early over the bridge, just over an hour ride to the morning game on Sunday.  I have to build in a coffee/hot chocolate stop, so she gets woken up a bit earlier.

Yum, honey chicken, bourbon chicken.  I like chicken.  Hmm, Kiesha's thinking cheesecake, I'm thinking chicken.  Stir fry tonight may be the dinner decision.

So, have an awesome Friday, enjoy your week-end.  And let the coffee and tea be relaxing.

Tea is done, and so am I.

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Why did the song
There's a bad moon to the Rise
Pop into my head when I read Lynne's first paragraph?


Don't know


But hope it all goes along fnwith Lynne's plan

Nippy day here but all improves this weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Don't go around tonight,
Well, it's bound to take your life,
There's a bad moon on the rise.

I actually remember that song, and now you have it in my head Mac!  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

- Mac, I think you need more coffee.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Monykalyn

Coffee not helping with aggravating 14 yo this am! ARGGG I detest these teen girl years!  She leaves from school at noon for her Science competition-won't be back until late Saturday (I have my event Saturday and won't see her until Sunday). Get up early to see her off, make sure she has everything (she didn't come back out of her room after her shower last night so didn't see her to say goodnight). Glued to her phone and gives that "leave me alone" sign when I bother her highness to make sure she's got everything.  Think the wifi and phones may go on holiday Sunday and Monday...sorry-rant over. Normally a good kid but the attitude at times is what causes me to  keep my hairstylist in business coloring the greys!

Holding a baby chicken who keeps pecking at my earrings helps a little bit...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Nippy day here but all improves this weekend



Same here mac......supposed to be gorgeous by Sunday.......although downhill again after that I think....back to grey, grey and more grey skies........


----------



## Lynne G

Monykalyn said:


> Coffee not helping with aggravating 14 yo this am! ARGGG I detest these teen girl years!  She leaves from school at noon for her Science competition-won't be back until late Saturday (I have my event Saturday and won't see her until Sunday). Get up early to see her off, make sure she has everything (she didn't come back out of her room after her shower last night so didn't see her to say goodnight). Glued to her phone and gives that "leave me alone" sign when I bother her highness to make sure she's got everything.  Think the wifi and phones may go on holiday Sunday and Monday...sorry-rant over. Normally a good kid but the attitude at times is what causes me to  keep my hairstylist in business coloring the greys!
> 
> Holding a baby chicken who keeps pecking at my earrings helps a little bit...




Aww, I feel ya MonyK.  Teen girls and their phones and ipads.  Yep, little one is a good kid overall, but at times, I'm ready to scream.  How cute, baby chick.  Hang in there, quiet is a good thing, sometimes. LOL


----------



## wagman67

Yeah, I used to think the lyrics were 'there's a bathroom on the right' (yep, try to unhear that, now).

It's Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Friday! Not that it makes any difference to me .


----------



## schumigirl

Me neither wagman.........I happily describe myself as a stay at home mum........who cares our son is 23 and in full time employment..............so, every day is like the weekend here........but still, something about a Friday.

MonyK.......my stylist says she's not colouring the greys with blonde and caramel.........she just adds more sparkle to me......... would hate to see my natural colour after years of highlights! 


Waiting for DH to get home.........he's made the executive decision to leave early today........yay!  Time for a cuppa....


----------



## macraven

It's always Friday to me which is why I am grateful for the weekday pictures to guide me 


Camels mean it is Wednesday


----------



## keishashadow

Fry-day for many.  I'm sick of fried fish.  Thinking maybe shrimp stir fry for dinner (freezer, don't fail me now!) inspired by Lynne's chicken idea.

Sympathies to the mom's of tween/teen girls...hormones in the air seem worse than the pollen count.  Although I must announce it is snowing here.  Mid 70's forecast for Monday, thing we'll solider on nicely.

Lol re the hair sparkles. Haven't touched mine since mid December. That's not my roots peeking thru, i'm rockin an ombré


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> quiet is a good thing,


 at their age it is good I think-wine enjoyed in peace LOL-unless I actually need answers and not annoyed grunts



schumigirl said:


> she just adds more sparkle to me


Mine tells me I just have a young heart so hair needs to reflect that   Although she did (delicately) raise the issue of doing an all over color first (to match my base/real hair) then adding highlights for better grey coverage. I love her-she was afraid of hurting my feelings by suggesting this! I figure she is the expert and she is just doing her job by suggesting better way but apparently people get offended ?



keishashadow said:


> That's not my roots peeking thru, i'm rockin an ombré


Me too!


----------



## macraven

You are too young to have gray hair

And now.... you don't have any


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> So pc is phone shopping today
> 
> 
> I feel your pain but now is the time you can say to yourself I can upgrade to the newer phone and not feel guilty


I dropped as soon as I got it. No cases were in the store yet and I keep dropping like a DA


schumigirl said:


> MonyK.......love honey chicken......although, I hate honey  love honey mustard dressing too.......odd!!
> 
> Making Bourbon chicken for us tonight, a real favourite!! Extra saucy........I do add some extra spice.....as I add jalapenos to everything.......... love it!!
> 
> Grey and dull again today........housework done for the week.......try not to have to do anything over the weekend.....just laundry if need be.
> 
> Nearly lunchtime.....not sure what to have today........
> 
> Have a great Friday though........


thats like me...hate eggs but love mayo


----------



## kohlby

I like my hair sparkles.  I do lighten my hair a bit - I'm a natural dark blonde of a shade that I don't like on me.  I purposely leave the dye on the minimum time so my grays don't hold the color.  I think I look better with lighter hair and the sparkle adds some nice highlights.  I am hoping all my hair turns that shade - then I'll stop dying my hair except when I want to do something fun.  On that note, I'm thinking of adding some pink soon.  I did purple last summer for a few months.  My husband hates the unnatural colors. He knows not to tell me not to do it though, as then I'd likely do it more.  

My mum and dad are coming to visit on Sunday before they go north for the summer.  We're going to take them to some flower and garden show.  I expect the children to be fully bored so hopefully it goes well.  At least there's a break in the heat!  It was in the mid 90's two days ago.  Today's high isn't even supposed to reach the mid 70's.


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> I like my hair sparkles.  I do lighten my hair a bit - I'm a natural dark blonde of a shade that I don't like on me.  I purposely leave the dye on the minimum time so my grays don't hold the color.  I think I look better with lighter hair and the sparkle adds some nice highlights.  I am hoping all my hair turns that shade - then I'll stop dying my hair except when I want to do something fun.  On that note, I'm thinking of adding some pink soon.  I did purple last summer for a few months.  My husband hates the unnatural colors. He knows not to tell me not to do it though, as then I'd likely do it more.
> 
> My mum and dad are coming to visit on Sunday before they go north for the summer.  We're going to take them to some flower and garden show.  I expect the children to be fully bored so hopefully it goes well.  At least there's a break in the heat!  It was in the mid 90's two days ago.  Today's high isn't even supposed to reach the mid 70's.



I 'accidently' went lucy red last year.  Was trying to match my roots, red undertones in my processed dark blonde hair went buck wild.

Not those cute little peek-a-boo sections of color which I've had & love, the whole freakin head was an un-natural hue.  

The process to remove said color was really rough on my hair.  Took multiple processes & 6 months to get it back in normal ballpark.  Thank you olaplex for restoring my fried hair, just did a treatment today.  Love that stuff

Now, when feeling frisky, i just take scissors to my bangs.  I need a hobby lol.


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> I 'accidently' went lucy red last year.  Was trying to match my roots, red undertones in my processed dark blonde hair went buck wild.
> 
> Not those cute little peek-a-boo sections of color which I've had & love, the whole freakin head was an un-natural hue.
> 
> The process to remove said color was really rough on my hair.  Took multiple processes & 6 months to get it back in normal ballpark.  Thank you olaplex for restoring my fried hair, just did a treatment today.  Love that stuff
> 
> Now, when feeling frisky, i just take scissors to my bangs.  I need a hobby lol.


Oh wow!  I use Arctic Fox when I want unnatural colors.  It coats the hair, so it doesn't damage it.  It does fade away over time but I found dying it back to the medium blonde got rid of all the color faster if I wanted a change.  I was more than peek-a-boo when I went purple though.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Fry-day for many.  I'm sick of fried fish.  Thinking maybe shrimp stir fry for dinner (freezer, don't fail me now!) inspired by Lynne's chicken idea.
> 
> Sympathies to the mom's of tween/teen girls...hormones in the air seem worse than the pollen count.  Although I must announce it is snowing here.  Mid 70's forecast for Monday, thing we'll solider on nicely.
> 
> Lol re the hair sparkles. Haven't touched mine since mid December. That's not my roots peeking thru, i'm rockin an ombré



I was a horrible teenager! Hard to imagine now......... Not to my mum though......she was always the best!!! You have snow!!! Oh my........we are supposed to be toasty on Sunday then cooler........but this time of year snow should be a thing of the past!! 



Monykalyn said:


> at their age it is good I think-wine enjoyed in peace LOL-unless I actually need answers and not annoyed grunts
> 
> 
> Mine tells me I just have a young heart so hair needs to reflect that   Although she did (delicately) raise the issue of doing an all over color first (to match my base/real hair) then adding highlights for better grey coverage. I love her-she was afraid of hurting my feelings by suggesting this! I figure she is the expert and she is just doing her job by suggesting better way but apparently people get offended ?
> 
> 
> Me too!



People get offended for the least little things today........I always take advice from those that know what they're talking about.........a good honest reliable stylist is worth her/his weight in gold! 



pcstang said:


> I dropped as soon as I got it. No cases were in the store yet and I keep dropping like a DA
> 
> thats like me...hate eggs but love mayo



Isn't it weird our likes and dislikes........Tom loves, and I mean loves real honey........type with the honeycomb inside the jar......he goes direct to local bee keepers too........I don't.......yuk! He likes Mayo too.......I do, but it doesn't agree with me........



keishashadow said:


> I 'accidently' went lucy red last year.  Was trying to match my roots, red undertones in my processed dark blonde hair went buck wild.
> 
> Not those cute little peek-a-boo sections of color which I've had & love, the whole freakin head was an un-natural hue.
> 
> The process to remove said color was really rough on my hair.  Took multiple processes & 6 months to get it back in normal ballpark.  Thank you olaplex for restoring my fried hair, just did a treatment today.  Love that stuff
> 
> Now, when feeling frisky, i just take scissors to my bangs.  I need a hobby lol.



I forgot about that red!!! That seems ages ago........glad your treatment went well today.......sounds nice! I have been known to trim my fringe too, when it starts going in my eyes.......I cannot cut straight, so I claim it's the choppy chipped into look.........



kohlby said:


> Oh wow!  I use Arctic Fox when I want unnatural colors.  It coats the hair, so it doesn't damage it.  It does fade away over time but I found dying it back to the medium blonde got rid of all the color faster if I wanted a change.  I was more than peek-a-boo when I went purple though.



Wow!! That is purple...........


Cheesecake went down well, only had a tiny little bit......DH had slightly more .......and my boy adored his flourless chocolate cake........that won't last long!


----------



## Monykalyn

@kohlby I love the purple!!


keishashadow said:


> Now, when feeling frisky, i just take scissors to my bangs. I need a hobby lol.


My stylist know she always needs to even out my bangs when I go in! It's not terribly crooked so anyone notices but my stylist always knows!

Schumi-I love real-honeycomb-in-the-jar honey! Friend's dad has become know as the bee rescuer (apparently he needed a hobby upon his semi retirement LOL) and now keeps several beehives. I watch her cats when she goes back home to visit and I get gifted with honey!!! LOVE it. Although I noticed yesterday making the chicken that my honey stock is low....

Early but I am beat. We are on tap for great weather tomorrow for our Cajun cookoff event.  Event is outdoors  at farmers market (has an open air pavilon) so 77F and sunny is perfect.


----------



## agavegirl1

Two days off in a row for the first time in a while.  Tomorrow is a dinner honoring members of my DH's union for years of service.  He gets a 15 year pin or something and it is a free meal.  I am happy for a Saturday off.  DH made taco salads tonight.  We are enjoying cocktails and catching up on a few TV shows we DVR.  
Here in WI, our expected day tomorrow is sunny and 72.  Three years ago this weekend, we had to snow blow the driveway "up north" at the lake house.  WI, if you don't like the weather, wait a couple of hours.

Oh, and Schumi...honey in a honey comb is sooooo good.


----------



## macraven

Last week at this time I was in WI and it wasn't no time warm...

Enjoy your two days off work

It will go by in a flash


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> @kohlby I love the purple!!
> 
> My stylist know she always needs to even out my bangs when I go in! It's not terribly crooked so anyone notices but my stylist always knows!
> 
> Schumi-I love real-honeycomb-in-the-jar honey! Friend's dad has become know as the bee rescuer (apparently he needed a hobby upon his semi retirement LOL) and now keeps several beehives. I watch her cats when she goes back home to visit and I get gifted with honey!!! LOVE it. Although I noticed yesterday making the chicken that my honey stock is low....
> 
> Early but I am beat. We are on tap for great weather tomorrow for our Cajun cookoff event.  Event is outdoors  at farmers market (has an open air pavilon) so 77F and sunny is perfect.



My husband would love you!!! I cannot get a taste for honey at all.......and all I see is bees! But, can ignore that vision in a sauce or dressing 

Hope your have a great day.......Cajun cook off sounds amazing.......good luck.....



agavegirl1 said:


> Two days off in a row for the first time in a while.  Tomorrow is a dinner honoring members of my DH's union for years of service.  He gets a 15 year pin or something and it is a free meal.  I am happy for a Saturday off.  DH made taco salads tonight.  We are enjoying cocktails and catching up on a few TV shows we DVR.
> Here in WI, our expected day tomorrow is sunny and 72.  Three years ago this weekend, we had to snow blow the driveway "up north" at the lake house.  WI, if you don't like the weather, wait a couple of hours.
> 
> Oh, and Schumi...honey in a honey comb is sooooo good.



I'm definitely in the minority with this dislike I have of honey of any kind........everyone seems to love it! I have taken the highest number Manuka Honey for medicinal reasons.......that was a struggle! Wish I did like it as there are so many local places all over the UK that make some beautiful stuff apparently.......

Sounds like a fabulous weekend........great start with cocktails! Hope you enjoy the dinner tomorrow night and weather too. Scotland is like that........don't like the weather.......hang around for an hour or so.......four seasons in one day........



macraven said:


> Last week at this time I was in WI and it wasn't no time warm...
> 
> Enjoy your two days off work
> 
> It will go by in a flash



Seems ages since you got home.........



Saturday and I'm up early again.......found old episodes of Murder she Wrote on tv......all good when Jessica is on......

Going to pick up some more light fittings I ordered this morning, just got email that store now has them in stock.......hate a half finished look so will be glad to get them all up. 

Not sure what else is planned for the day.........will see what we feel like.......looks to be a lovely day.........

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Glorious Saturday.  Errand running.  I should be a mean mom and wake the kids now.  Eh, pretty soon, as older one can pump gas for me.  He will get a nice breakfast though.

If it was 't for that darn cool wind, I would be basking in the sun.  Blue and more blue sky.  I am loving it.  80 day in the hunt in the next couple of days.  Yes, please.

A funny, I called a tour operator of a tour I wanted to do with little one on our trip.  She asked that did we know it would be hot.  Um, yes please.  We like it warm.  I grew up in some pretty sticky, humid summers, so I welcome traveling when it is warm.  Heck, we are not beyond swimming in a heated pool when the air temp is in the 60's. 

Well, my favorite nonstick fry pan bit the dust.  I have yet to find another I like or will not pay that price.  Will be in the hunt for a reasonably priced one soon, as it is a staple pan I use. 

So, be a lazy homie, enjoy this wall to wall blue sky, and find a good, very large chicken fry pan for me.


----------



## macraven

I always liked gas station breakfast

Be sure to have son pick up one for me when he does gets yours


----------



## macraven

Schumi yes, it does seem like ages since I returned home 

Just like vacations, the day after I return from the Orlando ones I always get the blues


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies.  Hubby got a nice pin for his 15 years of service in the Millwright union.  (ye


----------



## macraven

Yaaaaa!

That's great he was recognized 




Will be let you wear his pin ?


----------



## kohlby

Enjoy your days off Agave!  I hope they don't go by too fast for you"

MAc - the trick is to move here.  Then you won't  get the post-vacation blues.  I do get the I-wish-I-was-in-the-park-right-now impatience though.


----------



## macraven

When we decided to move south, we did consider Florida 

But Georgia won out at the end so here we are


----------



## Lynne G

Hello homies.  

We start about 35 degrees and finish around 70.  No, we don't live in the dessert, but with a wonderful high in charge, very little clouds and an absolutely blue and more blue sky.  Warmer every day as we start this week before Easter.  

Time to do some errands before waking little one.  I think I hear footsteps.  She better be up soon.

Have a beautiful Sunday.  Morning homies!


----------



## macraven

It is Sunday but no walking dead


Will have to wait for October and that is a long wait......


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Very short wait til our trip to the dark side and know if I can get rid of this cough and cold before we go.*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Very short wait til our trip to the dark side and know if I can get rid of this cough and cold before we go.*


Hope your sicky cold / cough disappears soon

If not, you'll soon be in the land of sunshine and that will cook the cold out of youse 

I bet you all are so excited for the upcoming trip!


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Hope your sicky cold / cough disappears soon
> 
> If not, you'll soon be in the land of sunshine and that will cook the cold out of youse
> 
> I bet you all are so excited for the upcoming trip!


*Yes we are mac especially DW and oldest ds since he hasn't been to the dark side since 2008 and hasn't seen any of the Harry Potter and for me it's kong since it wasn't open when we was there last year but worried about the drive down since part of the interstate is messed up in alanta and have no idea how that will affect our drive down*


----------



## macraven

Reports here give info for  a June date where it will be fixed or a majority of it taken care of

I always drive thru downtown and I do not take the bypass

I hit downtown going south when morning rushour is heading coming to the north

What date are you going and I can send you updates we get here


----------



## schumigirl

Evening everyone.......

Gorgeous weekend here.......usually folks head to the seaside and beaches in weather like this.........but, we live right next to the seaside so, we head elsewhere. 

DH said to me yesterday lunchtime.......lets go to The Cotswolds for an overnight stay since it's so lovely.......so we did.......packed in about 4 minutes and headed off. Stayed in a favourite hotel and got my always requested four poster bed.......always nice........couldn't stay 2 nights as it's the Easter holidays here and they were busy, we were lucky to get one night where we like to stay at short notice........and got back home about an hour ago. 

Weekend of indulgence with some beautiful scenery.........we adore The Cotswolds and would even give up living beside the sea to live there once DH retires.......so many top quality restaurants and gorgeous villages.......

Glad we made the most of the weekend as it's gone cooler tonight. 

Will sleep tonight..........

Hope everyone's good.........


----------



## keishashadow

Loooong day yesterday, GD placed #6 regionally in her level 2 gymnastics. Nice finish to her first year, but the build a bear with matching leotards i bought was the cherry on top. I'm dangerous there 








Kohby- hair is awesome!



macraven said:


> It is Sunday but no walking dead
> 
> 
> Will have to wait for October and that is a long wait......



Lol upcoming episodes of Fear TWD & Preacher will soothe my savage soul.



macraven said:


> Reports here give info for  a June date where it will be fixed or a majority of it taken care of
> 
> I always drive thru downtown and I do not take the bypass
> 
> I hit downtown going south when morning rushour is heading coming to the north
> 
> What date are you going and I can send you updates we get here



jr's best bud heading down to McDonough in a few weeks for Norfolk/Southern training. Choo choo express!  Asked mutual friend and she suggested he drive south 85/285.  Did say that area can be bit sketchy.  His orientation pkg said to leave your weapons at home, even if concealed permit which he has...now we know why.  Eek




schumigirl said:


> Evening everyone.......
> 
> Gorgeous weekend here.......usually folks head to the seaside and beaches in weather like this.........but, we live right next to the seaside so, we head elsewhere.
> 
> DH said to me yesterday lunchtime.......lets go to The Cotswolds for an overnight stay since it's so lovely.......so we did.......packed in about 4 minutes and headed off. Stayed in a favourite hotel and got my always requested four poster bed.......always nice........couldn't stay 2 nights as it's the Easter holidays here and they were busy, we were lucky to get one night where we like to stay at short notice........and got back home about an hour ago.
> 
> Weekend of indulgence with some beautiful scenery.........we adore The Cotswolds and would even give up living beside the sea to live there once DH retires.......so many top quality restaurants and gorgeous villages.......
> 
> Glad we made the most of the weekend as it's gone cooler tonight.
> 
> Will sleep tonight..........
> 
> Hope everyone's good.........



That sounds over-the-top romantic!


----------



## keishashadow

Sorry ghost post


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, remember those gym meets with DD, but I vetoed her coaches wish she turn competitive when she was 8.  Great job on GD's showing.  Nice bear present too.  Of course Grammy needs to buy such things.

Well, not so fun ride back over the bridge.  Not a good showing by the team.  Oh well, they get to go even further over the bridge later this week for games in the fields with a 7:30am arrival.  I still am amazed they get the bad time slots.  Again, kids are not morning people.  At least I will go for a coffee run again.  

Lovely night, and all getting ready for the work week.  Games start on Friday, so short week, and even shorter for little one, as she gets a 5 day weekend.  Three day week, and a slight smile is starting from her.

What a nice surprise Schumi.  Beautiful part of England.  A very sweet suggestion by DH.

Road woes.  Yeah, lots of closures all around.  It is starting to be the prime time for road work.  I call the barriers cattle car shoots.  I hate them.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Sorry ghost post


----------



## macraven

Yes Georgia is a concealed weapon state

Think we are the only ones that don't have a gun ....

Back north every one lays on the horn when driving
Down here, no one does that

Think it is because you don't know who is packing or at least that is what my neighbors told me

Cute pick of Janet's mini me


----------



## macraven

Schumi gone to bed already???

She must have had a busy weekend


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Reports here give info for  a June date where it will be fixed or a majority of it taken care of
> 
> I always drive thru downtown and I do not take the bypass
> 
> I hit downtown going south when morning rushour is heading coming to the north
> 
> What date are you going and I can send you updates we get here


Our dates are June 18th to 25th


----------



## macraven

Heard on the news June 3 should see great improvement with Atlanta traffic


----------



## kohlby

Awwwww . . . she's adorable Keisha!

Schumi - What a nice getaway!  Now you're recharged and ready to take on the week, right?!

Had a good visit with my Mum and Dad.  It was short.  My Dad isn't really a kid person for too long, but he does well for a couple hours.  Also, they wanted to return in daylight before traffic got too bad.  I'm not sure how traffic increases on Sundays but they had a much easier drive back than the last time.  There are lots of wildfires in FL now.  I never thought of FL as a wildfire area.  I'm not sure if this is normal or not.  I kept noticing that we missed the storms that pummeled GA/SC and had been thankful not to have to go through this spring, like we did most springs when we lived there.  I now think a bit of those storms would be a good thing.  They're talking about closing some roads due to wildfires so if any of youse guys come down here soon, be prepared.  There are no fires near Universal - but a new one east of Disney.  There was one Fri/Sat close to there too.  Not sure if that one is still burning - but this is a different one.  New fires keep popping up though so we could easily have more this week.  There's no rain in the forecast and low humidity.

Anyone have any Portofino tips?  We're headed there in a couple weeks and have never been.  It's just for two nights.  I read that we should try Sal's pizza.  Anything else?


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Heard on the news June 3 should see great improvement with Atlanta traffic



We always have to go through Atlanta. I try to maintain that we either hit it about 11pm (we leave our house at 6pm Central...four hours later, we are usually through Atlanta)...or we drive through on a Weekend or Holiday day. I will never map a trip through in the middle of a regular week day. This coming trip, we'll coast through there about 7am on Sunday, May 21st....looking for a 3 pm arrival in Orlando. We also usually stop to eat in Valdosta, but this trip would have put us there around Sunday lunch time, so we will stop a bit earlier, probably around Tifton, for a late breakfast/early lunch/brunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........she is so cute isn't she! And getting more grown up every time I see her........well done to her though! Quite an achievement for her......love the bear too!!! 

Yes, it was over the top romantic.........and so nice  Wished we could have stayed another night as DH didn't have to go into work today and could have come back this morning, we only have something on this afternoon.......but......it was still lovely. Ate far too much though......but everything was worth it! Even had a small cheesecake......... 

Mac......we were exhausted last night........think I went to bed about 10 minutes after I posted.......we were so tired! 

Kohlby.......yep, I'm always ready for the week ahead.......no work to think of helps with that though....... Sals is the best of the PB restaurants.........I will say we aren't the biggest Italian fans, but when we tried both other places we were very unimpressed. 

Don't mind paying whatever it costs for a meal as long as it's good. But, it wasn't any better than Olive Garden, which I find very manufactured in taste, tried twice, will never go back to OG. We asked if two things could be made without a couple of ingredients due to allergies and they said no, it was already made that way. So, we were never impressed by both places as neither seemed authentic to us ........ but some love them. 

Glad you had nice visit with mum and dad........always nice to see them..........



Looks to be just as nice today as the weekend.......forecast was poor for today but looks lovely so far.......not going out till this afternoon so very lazy morning! 

Poached eggs for breakfast.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Janet, this isn`t my picture, but this was almost identical to the cheesecake I had at the weekend........Blueberry Ombre Cheesecake...........Brought 2 pieces home with us.

Lush.


----------



## macraven

I always order plain cheesecake 
No fruit on top 
Enjoy the plain regular cheese cake taste


----------



## Lynne G

That looks tasty!  I like cheesecake.  Plain for me too, but sometimes I get strawberries on it.  Haven't seen blueberry as much.  Last year, I used a snack credit at the bakery in Universal Studios, for a piece, that I think it was turtle.  It was okay, but no where near the good cheesecake we get at the bakeries we have around where I live.   

I wish my office was outside today.  It's going to be a beautiful, sunny day, that tops off around 80 degrees.  Quite lovey, indeed. Low humidity, and 15 or so mph winds.  

Kohlby, nice that your visit went well with mum and dad.  The wildfires outside of Disney made the news here.  Many of our school districts, but not mine, have off all this week.  I'm sure some are enjoying Orlando right now.  Ah, Spring Break.  Since my kids never got a full week off of school for Spring Break, we've never gone anywhere.  Plus, tourist places and flights are higher.  This year, we get to enjoy little one's tournament.  Since the tournament is a little over 1/2 way to the shore, I am seriously thinking of heading down there after the last game, and enjoy some beach time before heading home.  So far, it's supposed to be 60's this week-end, so that should fine weather to hit the boardwalk and put feet in the sand.  

So it's Monday, and hope all are enjoying a cup of their choice.  Tea for me, it's a little cool, so teapot is ready, and so am I.  It's not thirsty Thursday, but I'm thirsty.

Ta Ta!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 230403
> 
> Janet, this isn`t my picture, but this was almost identical to the cheesecake I had at the weekend........Blueberry Ombre Cheesecake...........Brought 2 pieces home with us.
> 
> Lush.



Oh no you didn't...not buy but post.  I'm drooling

Don't think I've ever turned my nose up @ any cheesecake.  Only treat myself a few times a year.  Would give the world to have a slice of one my mom made.  Before she declined was the best baker of all things, so patient. Me, i try to make it, holding my breath it come out but it's never looks as good as hers did.



Lynne G said:


> That looks tasty!  I like cheesecake.  Plain for me too, but sometimes I get strawberries on it.  Haven't seen blueberry as much.  Last year, I used a snack credit at the bakery in Universal Studios, for a piece, that I think it was turtle.  It was okay, but no where near the good cheesecake we get at the bakeries we have around where I live.
> 
> I wish my office was outside today.  It's going to be a beautiful, sunny day, that tops off around 80 degrees.  Quite lovey, indeed. Low humidity, and 15 or so mph winds.
> 
> Kohlby, nice that your visit went well with mum and dad.  The wildfires outside of Disney made the news here.  Many of our school districts, but not mine, have off all this week.  I'm sure some are enjoying Orlando right now.  Ah, Spring Break.  Since my kids never got a full week off of school for Spring Break, we've never gone anywhere.  Plus, tourist places and flights are higher.  This year, we get to enjoy little one's tournament.  Since the tournament is a little over 1/2 way to the shore, I am seriously thinking of heading down there after the last game, and enjoy some beach time before heading home.  So far, it's supposed to be 60's this week-end, so that should fine weather to hit the boardwalk and put feet in the sand.
> 
> So it's Monday, and hope all are enjoying a cup of their choice.  Tea for me, it's a little cool, so teapot is ready, and so am I.  It's not thirsty Thursday, but I'm thirsty.
> 
> Ta Ta!



Most here make there own cheesecake, other than 'the factory' rare to find it sold commercially here.  You're lucky to have it readily available there.  One of my kids was hinting for the miniature lady locks i haven't made in ages.  Not really feeing that this week.

Yard work here today, it might break 80 degrees woot!  Not sure if i want to hit grocery store up for holiday order this afternoon or tomorrow hmmm

Kohlby lots of brush fires that just take off down there.  I95 seems to get it's fair share.  The other thing that threw me In FL was the dense fog that i always seem to hit on that route early am.  It forms after you pass exist on 417 @ MCO almost clear up to Sanford.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday All! Yesterday was my first coaster day of 2017!! I feel so invigorated! (It will last until lunch). The weather was gorgeous. low 60's to 70's in the afternoon. 6 Flags has a new virtual reality coaster and it basically, sucks. They took one of the worst coasters in the park, gave it new trains, and you get a virtual reality headset for the ride. 
The headset is very uncomfortable and my view was stuck looking over my right shoulder for the whole ride. It kinda made me nauseated. My body is moving forward, but my eyes kept seeing everything going left to right.. plus other than the stars and stuff whipping by, all I could see was the co pilot sitting on my right. Then because the coaster track is so old it's not even close to smooth anymore, the veiw screen would shake with my head shakes from the coaster. Glad I did it on a season pass holders only weekend, because if I waited in a general public line for it, I would have been pissed I wasted all the time. 

But I had a blast on the other coasters and walking around in the sunshine! Plus, I got to enjoy some 'Coldstone Creamery' Ice Cream.. which is the most awesomest ice cream in the world. Did you know that the ice cream is made with a pudding base?


----------



## macraven

When I lived up north, cold stone creamery was available everywhere

But not so where I am now


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Happy Monday All! Yesterday was my first coaster day of 2017!! I feel so invigorated! (It will last until lunch). The weather was gorgeous. low 60's to 70's in the afternoon. 6 Flags has a new virtual reality coaster and it basically, sucks. They took one of the worst coasters in the park, gave it new trains, and you get a virtual reality headset for the ride.
> The headset is very uncomfortable and my view was stuck looking over my right shoulder for the whole ride. It kinda made me nauseated. My body is moving forward, but my eyes kept seeing everything going left to right.. plus other than the stars and stuff whipping by, all I could see was the co pilot sitting on my right. Then because the coaster track is so old it's not even close to smooth anymore, the veiw screen would shake with my head shakes from the coaster. Glad I did it on a season pass holders only weekend, because if I waited in a general public line for it, I would have been pissed I wasted all the time.
> 
> But I had a blast on the other coasters and walking around in the sunshine! Plus, I got to enjoy some 'Coldstone Creamery' Ice Cream.. which is the most awesomest ice cream in the world. Did you know that the ice cream is made with a pudding base?



Cedar point was struggling with getting their version up and going last summer.  Re-purposing the older iron dragon.

When we were there in August ? Snagged 'beta test' tickets since we had early entry into the park, but they never did get it together that day.  Wound up with a entire park/hotel power loss that night yuck.

Anyway, after reading your experience, I'm glad i missed it!

I like that park for the killer coasters and our local one - Kennywood.  Yet, after enjoying the polished atmosphere @ the Orlando parks, it's difficult not to compare them, unfavorably.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Cedar point was struggling with getting their version up and going last summer.  Re-purposing the older iron dragon.
> 
> When we were there in August ? Snagged 'beta test' tickets since we had early entry into the park, but they never did get it together that day.  Wound up with a entire park/hotel power loss that night yuck.
> 
> Anyway, after reading your experience, I'm glad i missed it!
> 
> I like that park for the killer coasters and our local one - Kennywood.  Yet, after enjoying the polished atmosphere @ the Orlando parks, it's difficult not to compare them, unfavorably.



Cedar Park is a blast! I need to go back there. Every time I go to a non-theme Amusment park, I marvel at how badly they handle ride loading. Disney is the best at that, Universal Hollywood was good. I am interested in how UO handles ride loading. 6 Flags is horrible. Knott's Berry Farm had to be the worst when it comes to ride loading. They had no one directing traffic on many coasters. 

Plus, adding VR to a coaster doubles or triples the load time as every headset also has to be checked. I think the lesser parks are doing it because they can't afford to make/maintain something like Star Tours, Minions, or Spiderman.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Cedar Park is a blast! I need to go back there. Every time I go to a non-theme Amusment park, I marvel at how badly they handle ride loading. Disney is the best at that, Universal Hollywood was good. I am interested in how UO handles ride loading. 6 Flags is horrible. Knott's Berry Farm had to be the worst when it comes to ride loading. They had no one directing traffic on many coasters.
> 
> Plus, adding VR to a coaster doubles or triples the load time as every headset also has to be checked. I think the lesser parks are doing it because they can't afford to make/maintain something like Star Tours, Minions, or Spiderman.



Seriously, @ CP staying onsite well worth it for EE to dash to back of park and work way forward before they open the gates to all.

Only to knotts once via their scare farm thing, one of the best haunt experiences _ever!!!  _Will say their ride operators were a bit laid-back lol but they had some interesting vintage attractions there.  Didn't really research the attractions before we boarded this one.  I love dark rides, this one was impressive (holds its own & then some with the WDW ones)  considering it was built in 1960!


----------



## kohlby

Schumi-  Thanks for the tip that the other restaurants arent great.  Since we have 5 to feed, we weren't planning on splurging on those.  Now I won't feel like I'm missing out.

Ah, Cedar Point.  It has been a long, long time since we have been there.  Pre-kids, we did coaster vacations.  One was driving to Ohio and hitting the three parks.  I think it was Kings Dominion and Six Flags in there too.  Millennium Force had just opened.  It was awesome!

I realized last night that we goofed and my kids passes are still blocked out the first day on our weekend at Portofino.  So, I guess we'll have to wait until the next day for Universal parks since its not worth nearly $100 total to upgrade their passes.  Glad I caught it now, not while trying to get into the park.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Schumi-  Thanks for the tip that the other restaurants arent great.  Since we have 5 to feed, we weren't planning on splurging on those.  Now I won't feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> Ah, Cedar Point.  It has been a long, long time since we have been there.  Pre-kids, we did coaster vacations.  One was driving to Ohio and hitting the three parks.  I think it was Kings Dominion and Six Flags in there too.  Millennium Force had just opened.  It was awesome!
> 
> I realized last night that we goofed and my kids passes are still blocked out the first day on our weekend at Portofino.  So, I guess we'll have to wait until the next day for Universal parks since its not worth nearly $100 total to upgrade their passes.  Glad I caught it now, not while trying to get into the park.




It was King's Island.. been there several times.. The Beast is the BEST woodie ever! (King's Dominion is in Virginia  )


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Seriously, @ CP staying onsite well worth it for EE to dash to back of park and work way forward before they open the gates to all.
> 
> Only to knotts once via their scare farm thing, one of the best haunt experiences _ever!!!  _Will say their ride operators were a bit laid-back lol but they had some interesting vintage attractions there.  Didn't really research the attractions before we boarded this one.  I love dark rides, this one was impressive (holds its own & then some with the WDW ones)  considering it was built in 1960!



Knott's does do Halloween very well. The Mine Train was lame the last time I rode it. It was closed for refurb the last time I went so I wasn't able to see the new version.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> It was King's Island.. been there several times.. The Beast is the BEST woodie ever! (King's Dominion is in Virginia  )


Thanks for the correction!  We did King's Dominion on a different trip.  I can't remember if it was Beast or Son of Beast that I didn't love.  There was a wooden coaster and went on forever.  It was painfully bumpy though so the extended length was a bit too much beating up.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Thanks for the correction!  We did King's Dominion on a different trip.  I can't remember if it was Beast or Son of Beast that I didn't love.  There was a wooden coaster and went on forever.  It was painfully bumpy though so the extended length was a bit too much beating up.



Beast does go on forever..  but Son of Beast was a spine crusher. It had a loop in it - the first woodie with a loop.. the loop was the smoothest part of the ride and they took it out.. they ended up demolishing the whole ride because it was just poorly built and the trains were not good either.


----------



## schumigirl

Haven't been on a wooden rickety coaster for years.........last one I think was Stampida at Port Aventura in Spain.....many years ago! Don't know my brain or bones could stand them now........fun though! 


Got really stingy itchy eyes tonight........pollen is high around us right now......lots of fields around us which doesn't help.......you would think the cold breeze coming off the sea would alleviate it.......nope. 

Early to bed tonight I think.........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Haven't been on a wooden rickety coaster for years.........last one I think was Stampida at Port Aventura in Spain.....many years ago! Don't know my brain or bones could stand them now........fun though!
> 
> 
> Got really stingy itchy eyes tonight........pollen is high around us right now......lots of fields around us which doesn't help.......you would think the cold breeze coming off the sea would alleviate it.......nope.
> 
> Early to bed tonight I think.........


Pollen is bad here too! I now have a sinus infection because of my allergy. I love wooden coasters...my favorites. Especially at Kennywood! Haven't been in years though.
@keishashadow  great job to GD!
Used to go to kings island a lot too. The bat was the first inverted roller coaster back in the 80's. never did get to ride the beast, I wasn't tall enough. I heard the same thing about son of beast and that it was torn down years ago. Thought maybe I would sneak down to USO this weekend while the family is in Nashville. No rooms available


----------



## ky07

*Well here we go cause I think DW may be thinking of canceling trip to dark side since her mother went to the er last night and is still in the hospital having tests done and may have fractured her back.
So now it's a toss up if we can go *


----------



## kohlby

ky07 said:


> *Well here we go cause I think DW may be thinking of canceling trip to dark side since her mother went to the er last night and is still in the hospital having tests done and may have fractured her back.
> So now it's a toss up if we can go *


Oh no! I hope she has a fast recovery.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Well here we go cause I think DW may be thinking of canceling trip to dark side since her mother went to the er last night and is still in the hospital having tests done and may have fractured her back.
> So now it's a toss up if we can go *



Oh StL.........will keep fingers crossed you don't need to cancel. Know how much your trip means to you.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no KY.  Hope mum recovers fast and trip stays on schedule.


----------



## Robo56

Happy late afternoon everyone .

Keisha congratulations to your granddaughter.. She is cute. She looks like she is thrilled with her bear.

KY hope everything turns out ok with your mom-in-law and you can still make your trip. 

Pcstang and Keisha need some advice. Which do you think is the best view at Sapphire Falls. Pool view or Lagoon view. Grandkids and I might be getting to Universal a day early on our trip so might try SF before we move over to other onsite hotel. 



schumigirl said:


> Got really stingy itchy eyes tonight........pollen is high around us right now......lots of fields around us which doesn't help.......you would think the cold breeze coming off the sea would alleviate it.......nope.





pcstang said:


> Pollen is bad here too! I now have a sinus infection because of my allergy. I love wooden coasters...my favorites. Especially at Kennywood! Haven't been in years though.



I feel your pain. Was pulling weeds yesterday (Ragweed) have never had it in my flower beds before. Benadryl and cortisone nasal spray were my friends yesterday. 

Get better pcstang and schumi .

Went to Kings Island a few times years ago.

Holiday world has some nice coasters. The Raven is a wooden coaster. It will give you a good jarring. It's comes up about 1/2 to 3/4 up your back. Can't ride it anymore to rough. Used to go every May for JDRF walk.


----------



## ky07

*Thanks everyone, 
We are just waiting on the doctor to tell us what  is wrong cause the only thing they said is she is on bed rest right now and that is confusing cause she is still in the hospital but hey I have been taught not to question just let the doctor do his job 
*


----------



## macraven

StL. Sending good thoughts and prayers that she will be fine

Sometimes it takes a lot of time to get the test results

Sending you lots of hugs

Keep us posted


----------



## Monykalyn

Keisha - that lil girl is gonna be a star!


ky07 said:


> We are just waiting on the doctor to tell us what is wrong cause the only thing they said is she is on bed rest right now and that is confusing cause she is still in the hospital but hey I have been taught not to question just let the doctor do his job


Hope she is better soon!  And ALWAYS ask questions of the doctor if you don't understand something! ALWAYS! It is very easy for medical professionals to forget not everyone speaks our medical jargon and that patients understand what terms mean. If the staff doesn't volunteer what they are doing or what meds are being given ASK! ALWAYS! please be an advocate for your family. It is ok if they don't yet know the plan, but they should be communicating that to you


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> *Well here we go cause I think DW may be thinking of canceling trip to dark side since her mother went to the er last night and is still in the hospital having tests done and may have fractured her back.
> So now it's a toss up if we can go *



Oh no, good luck to all!

I prefer wooden coasters, they show you who is boss hehe

PC - the Thunderbolt says 'ello






Robo - re SF, cannot recommend pool or lagoon view.We arrived early to SF, had planned on using the pool then segueing over to parks around 3 pm for HHN. I asked if we could switch our suite to a room so we could shower up before starting our evening.  The desk personnel were perplexed to say the least. 

We were only we staying the one night, an add-on day to beginning of our trip.  The only room ready had view of the street & a lower floor.  Normally, I'd be an unhappy camper but, honestly, it was fine by us.  Would like to think we made somebody's day with an upgrade becoming available.

Know I'm in the minority here, but since the rooms onsite tend to not have an actual balcony, the view tends to decrease in importance to us.  It is nice to look out and see something interesting, but we rarely spend much time in our actual resort room as the public spaces are interesting and the parks tend to call to me


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Happy late afternoon everyone .
> 
> Keisha congratulations to your granddaughter.. She is cute. She looks like she is thrilled with her bear.
> 
> KY hope everything turns out ok with your mom-in-law and you can still make your trip.
> 
> Pcstang and Keisha need some advice. Which do you think is the best view at Sapphire Falls. Pool view or Lagoon view. Grandkids and I might be getting to Universal a day early on our trip so might try SF before we move over to other onsite hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. Was pulling weeds yesterday (Ragweed) have never had it in my flower beds before. Benadryl and cortisone nasal spray were my friends yesterday.
> 
> Get better pcstang and schumi .
> 
> Went to Kings Island a few times years ago.
> 
> Holiday world has some nice coasters. The Raven is a wooden coaster. It will give you a good jarring. It's comes up about 1/2 to 3/4 up your back. Can't ride it anymore to rough. Used to go every May for JDRF walk.


This was my view a couple of weeks ago.









 Zoomed in a little. King suite, 2860, top floor. Pool view was out the other side. The bluer crew had a suite that faced the pool.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Oh no, good luck to all!
> 
> I prefer wooden coasters, they show you who is boss hehe
> 
> PC - the Thunderbolt says 'ello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robo - re SF, cannot recommend pool or lagoon view.We arrived early to SF, had planned on using the pool then segueing over to parks around 3 pm for HHN. I asked if we could switch our suite to a room so we could shower up before starting our evening.  The desk personnel were perplexed to say the least.
> 
> We were only we staying the one night, an add-on day to beginning of our trip.  The only room ready had view of the street & a lower floor.  Normally, I'd be an unhappy camper but, honestly, it was fine by us.  Would like to think we made somebody's day with an upgrade becoming available.
> 
> Know I'm in the minority here, but since the rooms onsite tend to not have an actual balcony, the view tends to decrease in importance to us.  It is nice to look out and see something interesting, but we rarely spend much time in our actual resort room as the public spaces are interesting and the parks tend to call to me


Love the thunderbolt and the jack rabbit!
Did I spy the steel phantom? We rode it right after it was built I think at that time it was the fastest steel coaster. I remember going up the initial hill, after seeing before we rode, thinking "that's  not much of a drop." Until you hit the peak ad realize how far down into the valley the drop was! Back seat on the wood coasters are the best. Lots of air time!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy late afternoon everyone .
> 
> Keisha congratulations to your granddaughter.. She is cute. She looks like she is thrilled with her bear.
> 
> KY hope everything turns out ok with your mom-in-law and you can still make your trip.
> 
> Pcstang and Keisha need some advice. Which do you think is the best view at Sapphire Falls. Pool view or Lagoon view. Grandkids and I might be getting to Universal a day early on our trip so might try SF before we move over to other onsite hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. Was pulling weeds yesterday (Ragweed) have never had it in my flower beds before. Benadryl and cortisone nasal spray were my friends yesterday.
> 
> Get better pcstang and schumi .
> 
> Went to Kings Island a few times years ago.
> 
> Holiday world has some nice coasters. The Raven is a wooden coaster. It will give you a good jarring. It's comes up about 1/2 to 3/4 up your back. Can't ride it anymore to rough. Used to go every May for JDRF walk.



Thanks Robo........I say year after year......But I don't have hay fever.........and ever year it gets worse......so gonna have to accept it I think.......cannot do that nasal spray!!! Kyle used one for years since he was about 4.....couldn't watch! He outgrew his......glad you had some relief, will pop to pharmacist later. 

Glad you're going to enjoy SF.......we were so impressed with the whole place, didn't expect to like it as much as we did and especially enjoyed Strong water Tavern....... We were so lucky to be given a personal tour of the whole hotel last year, and thought the rooms were beautiful too. Hope you like it.........



Monykalyn said:


> Keisha - that lil girl is gonna be a star!
> 
> Hope she is better soon!  And ALWAYS ask questions of the doctor if you don't understand something! ALWAYS! It is very easy for medical professionals to forget not everyone speaks our medical jargon and that patients understand what terms mean. If the staff doesn't volunteer what they are doing or what meds are being given ASK! ALWAYS! please be an advocate for your family. It is ok if they don't yet know the plan, but they should be communicating that to you



That is so true. Question everything. When our son was 18 he had back surgery......very young, and we were lucky the neurosurgeon was crystal clear with us......but if he hadn't been so understanding of our concerns and was clear with us I wouldn't have stopped asking questions till We understood everything.........

Doctors are supposed to help you understand. StL......don't be afraid to question them..........


Just waved both off to work........and it's raining. Lightly, but rain. Grey skies so, doubt it's going to brighten up anytime soon. 

No bacon this morning.......poached eggs again.........then have my friends little granddaughter for about an hour this morning while friend goes for her hospital appointment. Adorable little girl.......and I have no minion band aids left......she loves them! 

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  And the sun is shining brightly again.  We'll have one more day of early summer, then the cold front comes in and brings rain tonight, and lowers the temperature by 10 degrees, then 10 more degrees at the end of the week.  Though, the 60's are our normal temperature this year.  At least the next rain is to be Saturday night, so thankfully the week-end soccer games will be dry.  

Will have to remember to pack minion band aids for Schumi. Schumi will have to find something else to entertain little one.  What a cutie though.  Needing a band aid.


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning! Beautiful day here in the Boston Burbs! Supposed to be 80 today.. so, of course, everyone is going to complain that it's too hot for this time of year. I love it! 4 months, 22 weeks, 152 days until the darkside!
I get in on a Sunday and that night I am going to go to MNSSHP with a dear friend who lives in Orlando. Vacation plans are really starting to gel! I have to work on renting a car for one day while I am there so I can go to Busch Gardens. I'm glad RPR has a Hertz on site!


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Love the thunderbolt and the jack rabbit!
> Did I spy the steel phantom? We rode it right after it was built I think at that time it was the fastest steel coaster. I remember going up the initial hill, after seeing before we rode, thinking "that's  not much of a drop." Until you hit the peak ad realize how far down into the valley the drop was! Back seat on the wood coasters are the best. Lots of air time!



Yes and you get the optical illusion looking down the mountain into the river valley that makes it seem even longer!  Air time is the best, well, that and your head still shaking five minutes after getting beat up on a great wooden coaster haha. If you don't go home with black & blue marks you didn't do it up right

Having kids over for wing night, whee. Thinking i didn't buy enough, back to store i go .  GD on spring break, will be here till thursday night. Made sure to hit up michaels for crafts  to occupy her.  Not about to mess with making slime. Was excited to see they still sell those looms/bands to make pot holders.  Figure since she's nuts for making those friendship bracelets it should be a hit. If not I'll have something to do lol


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Cloudy rainy start to the day here.

Schumi so nice that you were given a private tour of SF. Looks beautiful. Look forward to seeing it this trip and having a over night there.

Thanks Pcstang and Keisha on your room advice.

Have to go get labs this morning. Then off to store to buy a little Easter candy. Having some family over for Easter dinner and always have a Easter egg hunt for my sisters little grandchildren. Will stay away from the front flower bed though. Saw a big garter snake that has taken up residence there in the decorative rock wall. Have never seen a snake there before.


----------



## wagman67

Okay, I have been having another issue with this forum (the website, not the people). In Chrome, on several computers (but not all), approximately every 25 seconds, the pages scrolls all the way to the bottom of the page...like someone clicked the 'End' key on the keyboard. I scroll back to where I was...about 25 seconds later...bam, again. It is not happening on this computer and I have tried to reproduce it using Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge browsers, but it doesn't happen on either of them. Is anyone else experiencing this? It just started yesterday for me.



Chuckers said:


> Good Morning! Beautiful day here in the Boston Burbs! Supposed to be 80 today.. so, of course, everyone is going to complain that it's too hot for this time of year. I love it!



I hear you...we have hit 80 about half the days of April, and the weather people are acting like it has never happened before. They keep saying this is the most days, in early April, we have been "in the 80's" since 18something...so, a couple of things...1. You just pointed out that more days in the 80's has happened...just not in a while. And...2. We are talking that the temperatures skirt right at 80, not like it was mid 80's all day. But, they have to get in their 'I told you so' about climate change.

I am not a climate change denier...I know there is climate change...and I know that industrialized man has and is contributing to the speed of that change. I just don't buy the hype that Al Gore spews. And I really don't buy the hype that all we have to do to solve our Carbon Emissions Crisis is to pay someone for Carbon Credits (cause that'll make it go away...somehow).

I do what I can reasonably do, which is recycle as much as possible...when I lived in the city, I did mass transit.

But, I did have someone point something out that made me think 'okay, never thought of that'...he said (I am paraphrasing) "If industrialized man is to be blamed for it all, why are all of these weather records that are being broken...just now breaking the previous records that were from pre-to-early industrialized times?" He was mainly pointing out that climate has a cycle of it's own. Take it for how you want, I am not arguing the point either way...I tend to see both sides of this argument.

Anyway, off the soap-box, and back to work. Have a fine day, whatever your weather.


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies. 
We got some good news about mother in law and she doesn't have a fractured back  but they are still running more tests and  waiting on the doctor but they say everything is looking good *


----------



## wagman67

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.
> We got some good news about mother in law and she doesn't have a fractured back  but they are still running more tests and  waiting on the doctor but they say everything is looking good *



I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## wagman67

Okay guys, I just cracked myself up...I was reading a thread and saw a signature ticker that said 1 month 1 week 5 days until Universal...I thought 'hey, that's close to when I am going...let me check mine and see how close'...well, it was really close, because I was reading my own ticker...doh!!!


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Okay guys, I just cracked myself up...I was reading a thread and saw a signature ticker that said 1 month 1 week 5 days until Universal...I thought 'hey, that's close to when I am going...let me check mine and see how close'...well, it was really close, because I was reading my own ticker...doh!!!



Hahahahahaha hahahahahaha 

That is a hoot!


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good thoughts KY.  Good news so far.  I hope she goes home and is fully recovered quickly.

HaHa, Wag.  That deserves a D'Oh.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.
> We got some good news about mother in law and she doesn't have a fractured back  but they are still running more tests and  waiting on the doctor but they say everything is looking good *


Wonderful news !

Hope your trip is still a go


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Wonderful news !
> 
> Hope your trip is still a go


So far it's still a go and already have room and rental car booked and now just have to figure out how many days we can afford for the tickets to the dark side and we will be all set


----------



## agavegirl1

KY...great news about mom-in-law.  Here's hoping for good test results.  I was thinking about your dilemma today.

I'd also like some opinions on good views for Sapphire Falls from anyone who has been there..pc?  Schumi?  After talking to DH and showing him some pictures...he wants to stay at Portofino instead of Hard Rock before our Sapphire stay.  He loves the PBR and thinks HR will be too "loud".  

I'm going to go back and read what I previously skimmed now that I have some time.

I am actually home from work already and have the day off tomorrow to prepare for the big rush Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.  Then, back to part time after recuperating for a week.  

It's sunny and in the low 50's here.


----------



## wagman67

agavegirl1 said:


> KY...great news about mom-in-law.  Here's hoping for good test results.  I was thinking about your dilemma today.
> 
> I'd also like some opinions on good views for Sapphire Falls from anyone who has been there..pc?  Schumi?  After talking to DH and showing him some pictures...he wants to stay at Portofino instead of Hard Rock before our Sapphire stay.  He loves the PBR and thinks HR will be too "loud".
> 
> I'm going to go back and read what I previously skimmed now that I have some time.
> 
> I am actually home from work already and have the day off tomorrow to prepare for the big rush Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.  Then, back to part time after recuperating for a week.
> 
> It's sunny and in the low 50's here.



I can't speak for SF, but we are staying at HRH for the first time, next month. We usually stay at RPR, but we have stayed at PB. I agree with your husband, it is really nice...and it is secluded from everything else. It truly was a standalone environment...and that is also it's downfall for me. Again, I loved the place, but it was so far from the parks...compared to HRH and RPR...I think there may be a couple of offsite hotels that are closer (not kidding). And we were rooming as far from the boat dock as possible. I prefer to walk, but my wife prefers the boats (boys don't care...rather, I don't care about their opinion on such matters). It sounds like I am complaining, but we honestly had one of our best stays there...and the boys really were able to to do a lot of exploring just at the hotel. And yeah, it is super romantic...well, when we ditched the boys.

I am looking forward to being a few steps from the parks, this time.


----------



## Robo56

We have stayed at all the resorts except CB and SF and we love PB. We never get tired of it. Grandbabies love it there and keep requesting it as their fav place to stay. It is the farthest away from the parks, but that's why I like it...LOL...I'am older and after a day in the parks I enjoy the seclusion

HRH will be fun for the teens and it is very conveniently close to Universal. You will have a great time Wagman67 with the the family.

 We are going to try and get over to try some restaurants at HRH.  Looking forward to a meal at the kitchen and the Palm. After all the years we have been to Universal have never had a meal there.

Ky07 great to hear no fracture. Hope as tests come in good news will prevail and they can find out what's wrong with your mom-in-law and help her.

agavegirl1 we are going to try out SF for one night before we move over to PB. Looks beautiful. Made ressie for a Lagoon view.


----------



## macraven

Wag, you will absolutely love hrh

I stayed there exclusively for years until I moved over to rpr 

Hrh does not have much for eateries 
The Kitchen was great but with my longer stays I did more eating at city walk 

Take the elevator and check out the lobby sections on each floor at hrh 

Music memorabilia is different for each floor


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Wag, you will absolutely love hrh
> 
> I stayed there exclusively for years until I moved over to rpr
> 
> Hrh does not have much for eateries
> The Kitchen was great but with my longer stays I did more eating at city walk
> 
> Take the elevator and check out the lobby sections on each floor at hrh
> 
> Music memorabilia is different for each floor



Thanks for the tips...will do.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> So far it's still a go and already have room and rental car booked and now just have to figure out how many days we can afford for the tickets to the dark side and we will be all set



Glad to hear that news.......sounds positive. Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy your trip without too much worry about your MiL.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I'd also like some opinions on good views for Sapphire Falls from anyone who has been there..pc?  Schumi?  After talking to DH and showing him some pictures...he wants to stay at Portofino instead of Hard Rock before our Sapphire stay.  He loves the PBR and thinks HR will be too "loud".



SF is lovely. Although we haven't stayed there, we have spent a lot of time there and as I mentioned earlier we were lucky to be given a full tour. I would opt for a room with a lagoon view, poolside is nice, but lagoon is nicer. We took some pictures of the view from the Presidential Suite and they are in the sticky along with some other room pictures. HRH is my least favourite of the 3 deluxe hotels, and my least favourite Club Lounge. It can be noisy too, too noisy for us anyway.....some folks like it though. 



Robo56 said:


> We are going to try and get over to try some restaurants at HRH.  Looking forward to a meal at the kitchen and the Palm. After all the years we have been to Universal have never had a meal there.
> 
> agavegirl1 we are going to try out SF for one night before we move over to PB. Looks beautiful. Made ressie for a Lagoon view.



Robo, I would actually say for all I don't care for HRH, The Palm is probably my favourite onsite restaurant......food is sublime and we love eating there. Went back last year after missing it for a few years.......but it's going to be a regular place for us to visit now. Amazing food, I think you'd like it a lot. 

Lagoon view is what I'd go for if I was staying at SF....... beautiful place.


----------



## Robo56

Robo, I would actually say for all I don't care for HRH, The Palm is probably my favourite onsite restaurant......food is sublime and we love eating there. Went back last year after missing it for a few years.......but it's going to be a regular place for us to visit now. Amazing food, I think you'd like it a lot.

Lagoon view is what I'd go for if I was staying at SF....... beautiful place.[/QUOTE]

For some reason the quote did not go into the blue box . Considering the issues with the Dis site for last few days this is minor.


I'am looking forward to our meal at the Palm. Thanks for your input on SF your photos are great.

Will try to get over to Ocean Prime also this trip if time permits I remember you saying how good the food is there.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Robo, I would actually say for all I don't care for HRH, The Palm is probably my favourite onsite restaurant......food is sublime and we love eating there. Went back last year after missing it for a few years.......but it's going to be a regular place for us to visit now. Amazing food, I think you'd like it a lot.
> 
> Lagoon view is what I'd go for if I was staying at SF....... beautiful place.



For some reason the quote did not go into the blue box . Considering the issues with the Dis site for last few days this is minor.


I'am looking forward to our meal at the Palm. Thanks for your input on SF your photos are great.

Will try to get over to Ocean Prime also this trip if time permits I remember you saying how good the food is there.[/QUOTE]

Lol.....yes there have been a few issues!

Ocean Prime is probably our favourite restaurant in Orlando........hope you enjoy it if you have time after me telling you how wonderful it is........


----------



## Lynne G

Food, Food.  Yeah, week days, I get a crappy breakfast.  Zapping it, or adding hot water.

It's Wednesday, and that cold front has come along.  Brought clouds and lower temperatures.  The sun looks like blurry egg yoke.  We'll get a passing of light rain, then lower temperatures to round out the week.  That's okay, it's been beautiful.  And, not very cold mornings this week either.

But, today is Wednesday.  And, for all those ladies of leisure - Keisha, I'm lookin' at you -

Hump day for those of us who feel it - and that means:






 yep, camel.

But to ensure Keisha sees those camels, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Hope all are enjoying this start to Spring, and week of Passover, week of Easter.  Sweet week.


----------



## Metro West

Just wanted to let people know about an incident with Uber the other day. My account was hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. Here's the review I posted on Yelp. They provide a good service when everything is OK but you (rider) have a problem there is no Customer Service # to call...only an email which the apparently ignore. Have any of you have an issues like this with Uber and if so how/when was it solved?

I have been using Uber for about a year and have never had any problems with the service. However...the other day I discovered my account had been hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. They say I owe 1,060 rubles which is only about $19 but I have no intention of paying since I did not make the trip. I have since barraged the Uber website and app with complaints of what happened and so far I hear nothing but crickets. I think it's ridiculous this company does not have a live person you can talk to about rider problems. They have support for drivers but nothing for riders. BEWARE...if you have an issue with Uber you are on your own. IF they contact me and correct this issue, I will change the review but for now they stink! I wish I could give them NO stars.

I will never use their service again nor will I recommend them to anyone else.


----------



## macraven

_Well that sucks big time metro!_

_Look for rideshareROb _
_Or Robrideshare as he is a driver and answers lots of questions and problems on the Dis _

_Maybe he can fix or give you info about what to do on th hacking of your uber account _


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Just wanted to let people know about an incident with Uber the other day. My account was hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. Here's the review I posted on Yelp. They provide a good service when everything is OK but you (rider) have a problem there is no Customer Service # to call...only an email which the apparently ignore. Have any of you have an issues like this with Uber and if so how/when was it solved?
> 
> I have been using Uber for about a year and have never had any problems with the service. However...the other day I discovered my account had been hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. They say I owe 1,060 rubles which is only about $19 but I have no intention of paying since I did not make the trip. I have since barraged the Uber website and app with complaints of what happened and so far I hear nothing but crickets. I think it's ridiculous this company does not have a live person you can talk to about rider problems. They have support for drivers but nothing for riders. BEWARE...if you have an issue with Uber you are on your own. IF they contact me and correct this issue, I will change the review but for now they stink! I wish I could give them NO stars.
> 
> I will never use their service again nor will I recommend them to anyone else.




Thanks for the info.. it's another reason for me to use Lyft for transportation back from MK to RPR when I go to MNSSHP in September.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> Thanks for the info.. it's another reason for me to use Lyft for transportation back from MK to RPR when I go to MNSSHP in September.


 All it takes is one experience like this and you will truly see what kind of corporation Uber Technologies is. I've also sent in a complaint to the BBB...even though they are not a BBB recommended business.



macraven said:


> _Well that sucks big time metro!_
> 
> _Look for rideshareROb _
> _Or Robrideshare as he is a driver and answers lots of questions and problems on the Dis _
> 
> _Maybe he can fix or give you info about what to do on th hacking of your uber account _


 I sent him a note...hopefully he can help...thanks for the tip.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Just wanted to let people know about an incident with Uber the other day. My account was hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. Here's the review I posted on Yelp. They provide a good service when everything is OK but you (rider) have a problem there is no Customer Service # to call...only an email which the apparently ignore. Have any of you have an issues like this with Uber and if so how/when was it solved?
> 
> I have been using Uber for about a year and have never had any problems with the service. However...the other day I discovered my account had been hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. They say I owe 1,060 rubles which is only about $19 but I have no intention of paying since I did not make the trip. I have since barraged the Uber website and app with complaints of what happened and so far I hear nothing but crickets. I think it's ridiculous this company does not have a live person you can talk to about rider problems. They have support for drivers but nothing for riders. BEWARE...if you have an issue with Uber you are on your own. IF they contact me and correct this issue, I will change the review but for now they stink! I wish I could give them NO stars.
> 
> I will never use their service again nor will I recommend them to anyone else.



Todd, you are the second person in 2 days I've heard had an issue with Uber. I know one personally who had an "unsettling" experience with an Uber driver who made her feel very uncomfortable. She is my niece so I know it's not a fairy story. 

No, definitely don't pay it. The other person that had issues with fraudulent charges, I don't know them but read they got nowhere. Best of luck and I can see why you won't use them again........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Afternoon/Morning everyone. Sorry its been such a long time since we spoke about something about nothing. 

I hope you are all OK! I've been keeping up to date with Universal news and HHN although I've not been on the Dis. American Horror Story is the 1st house announced. Exciting!


----------



## macraven

Back home Rachel !!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - what a lovely sight today, thanks



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Cloudy rainy start to the day here.
> 
> Schumi so nice that you were given a private tour of SF. Looks beautiful. Look forward to seeing it this trip and having a over night there.
> 
> Thanks Pcstang and Keisha on your room advice.
> 
> Have to go get labs this morning. Then off to store to buy a little Easter candy. Having some family over for Easter dinner and always have a Easter egg hunt for my sisters little grandchildren. Will stay away from the front flower bed though. Saw a big garter snake that has taken up residence there in the decorative rock wall. Have never seen a snake there before.
> 
> View attachment 230945



Have our share of snakes here.  I console myself they must be eating something far worse lol.



agavegirl1 said:


> KY...great news about mom-in-law.  Here's hoping for good test results.  I was thinking about your dilemma today.
> 
> I'd also like some opinions on good views for Sapphire Falls from anyone who has been there..pc?  Schumi?  After talking to DH and showing him some pictures...he wants to stay at Portofino instead of Hard Rock before our Sapphire stay.  He loves the PBR and thinks HR will be too "loud".
> 
> I'm going to go back and read what I previously skimmed now that I have some time.
> 
> I am actually home from work already and have the day off tomorrow to prepare for the big rush Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday.  Then, back to part time after recuperating for a week.
> 
> It's sunny and in the low 50's here.



IMO HRH is loud, especially in the lobby, likely due to acoustics.  Like their pool well enough but it always feels 'tight' to me.  Believe many other onsite guests pool hop for the party atmosphere.  Gave up on Kitchen due to cleanliness issues re kids buffet area that wasn't addressed when i informed them.   The TM's attitudes are a bit too chill for me, combined with not participating in the loews youfirstm we were outta there.  Did enjoy the displays of memorabilia.



Metro West said:


> Just wanted to let people know about an incident with Uber the other day. My account was hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. Here's the review I posted on Yelp. They provide a good service when everything is OK but you (rider) have a problem there is no Customer Service # to call...only an email which the apparently ignore. Have any of you have an issues like this with Uber and if so how/when was it solved?
> 
> I have been using Uber for about a year and have never had any problems with the service. However...the other day I discovered my account had been hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. They say I owe 1,060 rubles which is only about $19 but I have no intention of paying since I did not make the trip. I have since barraged the Uber website and app with complaints of what happened and so far I hear nothing but crickets. I think it's ridiculous this company does not have a live person you can talk to about rider problems. They have support for drivers but nothing for riders. BEWARE...if you have an issue with Uber you are on your own. IF they contact me and correct this issue, I will change the review but for now they stink! I wish I could give them NO stars.
> 
> I will never use their service again nor will I recommend them to anyone else.



You need to sign into Uber and use online help via email to address this sort of issue.  Agree it stinks no customer service phone number.

If using CC/bank card as payee source, contact the issuer and request a new card/number as it could be more involved than just on Uber's end.  Dispute that charge and any other that may pop up on the card. Watch your credit report. You will be entitled to a free pull if CC was compromised.  Might want to consider putting on a 'no new account' flag...none will be approved/opened unless they contact you directly.  Good luck I've lost count of the # of times I've had this happen.  Now try to use just one CC for all online purchases and a primary one for travel (the one that has had the most issues).

We joke that all our uber drivers have been Russians, never had an issue in any city we've utilized...well, other than @ WDW where they will long-haul you for the maximum fare that was quoted.

Wondering if there is a big data breach @ Uber but haven't heard anything on the news.


----------



## macraven

Great info and advice on uber Keisha!

That info will help metro hopefully


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> You need to sign into Uber and use online help via email to address this sort of issue.  Agree it stinks no customer service phone number.
> 
> If using CC/bank card as payee source, contact the issuer and request a new card/number as it could be more involved than just on Uber's end.  Dispute that charge and any other that may pop up on the card. Watch your credit report. You will be entitled to a free pull if CC was compromised.  Might want to consider putting on a 'no new account' flag...none will be approved/opened unless they contact you directly.  Good luck I've lost count of the # of times I've had this happen.  Now try to use just one CC for all online purchases and a primary one for travel (the one that has had the most issues).
> 
> We joke that all our uber drivers have been Russians, never had an issue in any city we've utilized...well, other than @ WDW where they will long-haul you for the maximum fare that was quoted.
> 
> Wondering if there is a big data breach @ Uber but haven't heard anything on the news.


 Thanks Janet...I've been sending lots of messages through their site and haven't heard anything. I'm going to contact my bank and get a new card # once I make sure all outstanding charges have posted. I think the reason the bank declined the charge was because it was foreign currency and different from my usual habits. If they post anything negative on my credit report I'll turn it over to my attorney and she can deal with.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Back home Rachel !!



Thanks macraven, nice to be back and what a lovely welcome  I hope you've been well. 



keishashadow said:


> Lynne - what a lovely sight today, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Have our share of snakes here.  I console myself they must be eating something far worse lol.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO HRH is loud, especially in the lobby, likely due to acoustics.  Like their pool well enough but it always feels 'tight' to me.  Believe many other onsite guests pool hop for the party atmosphere.  Gave up on Kitchen due to cleanliness issues re kids buffet area that wasn't addressed when i informed them.   The TM's attitudes are a bit too chill for me, combined with not participating in the loews youfirstm we were outta there.  Did enjoy the displays of memorabilia.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to sign into Uber and use online help via email to address this sort of issue.  Agree it stinks no customer service phone number.
> 
> If using CC/bank card as payee source, contact the issuer and request a new card/number as it could be more involved than just on Uber's end.  Dispute that charge and any other that may pop up on the card. Watch your credit report. You will be entitled to a free pull if CC was compromised.  Might want to consider putting on a 'no new account' flag...none will be approved/opened unless they contact you directly.  Good luck I've lost count of the # of times I've had this happen.  Now try to use just one CC for all online purchases and a primary one for travel (the one that has had the most issues).
> 
> We joke that all our uber drivers have been Russians, never had an issue in any city we've utilized...well, other than @ WDW where they will long-haul you for the maximum fare that was quoted.
> 
> Wondering if there is a big data breach @ Uber but haven't heard anything on the news.



This is good to know about Uber although I use paypal for my app. I was hoping to use uber to get from Honolulu to hotel in a few weeks. I'm still planning on using it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Afternoon/Morning everyone. Sorry its been such a long time since we spoke about something about nothing.
> 
> I hope you are all OK! I've been keeping up to date with Universal news and HHN although I've not been on the Dis. American Horror Story is the 1st house announced. Exciting!



Mac hasn't started the Officlal thread yet.......we're all looking forward to that getting fired up........adds to the excitement........

But, yes it's nice to see you back again........not long till your honeymoon now I think........was thinking of you at the weekend, we went to The Cotswolds for a quick visit.......Castle Combe and Bourton on the Water.......lovely! I need to go live there when DH takes his early retirement..........


----------



## agavegirl1

Good to know about Uber.  I've downloaded the App but have yet to put my CC on it.  

Lagoon view at Sapphire...check

Thanks all for reinforcing Hubby's choice to go back to Portofino.  We used the boats primarily on our last trip, walked twice and let one of those nice bicycle taxis take us once.  I'll survive the isolation just fine.

I had been reading menus for the Universal part of the trip and now I am convinced dinner at the Palm is on the agenda.  Thanks all.


----------



## pcstang

I had one instance in vegas were the driver didn't show for 20 minutes even though the app showed him being close by. I forget there time policy but the driver was out of the window so I cancelled. Got a different driver but was charged a no show few. Same thing, emailed Uber several times and heard nothing. It was only $5 but it's the principle of what happened. I disputed it with my CC company and won. On the subject of BBB, they are sham and a business won't be accredited. My isn't because I won't pay them. They are just another business, not a government agency. Just my .02


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Have our share of snakes here. I console myself they must be eating something far worse lol.



Your right. Told hubby I saw the snake and he said don't kill it....I told him not to worry I not going to get close enough to it hopefully . If it makes itself to much of a nuisance the shovel with come out.



BagOLaughs said:


> Afternoon/Morning everyone. Sorry its been such a long time since we spoke about something about nothing.



Welcome back Rachel. You have been missed.


----------



## Robo56

Domestic diva chores today only. Son and family coming over for dinner this evening. Making meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, sauteed veggies and salad. Everyone's talk about cheesecake gave me an idea for dessert this evening. Cheesecake with cherry sauce. Grand kids are so excited about upcoming vacation. Will be topic of dinner for sure. Hair appointment later. I need it 

Have a great rest of the afternoon Sans family.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Mac hasn't started the Officlal thread yet.......we're all looking forward to that getting fired up........adds to the excitement........


----------



## schumigirl

Have a nice meal with family Robo........I adore cherry cheesecake.......

First time we ever went to Cheesecake Factory that was what I ordered..........I was so disappointed to see plain cheesecake (which I still love) with a cherry sauce over the top! It was still lovely but I felt a bit cheated and kinda mentioned it every time we went back for years.........


Off out with friend in 5 minutes........don't really feel in the mood tonight, but once I get there it'll be nice. DH is planning to watch sci-fi........any sci-fi will do as I'm not home to complain.........


----------



## macraven

_been busy since i got up this morning.
always something to get done and back and forth from here to there........


but reading along when i can



robo, think we should have a contest to name your snake...._


----------



## macraven

_won't start the official hhn thread until the total tickets and passes are announced.
only packages and flex tickets are for sale right now.
and some early buy in for tours for the package peeps


when all the info regarding hhn is announced, that will be the time the yearly thread will go up as a sticky.


peeps will know then when they are planning to go and much easier to do a sticky without having to make multiple changes to poster's dates and plans_


----------



## Metro West

pcstang said:


> I had one instance in vegas were the driver didn't show for 20 minutes even though the app showed him being close by. I forget there time policy but the driver was out of the window so I cancelled. Got a different driver but was charged a no show few. Same thing, emailed Uber several times and heard nothing. It was only $5 but it's the principle of what happened. I disputed it with my CC company and won. On the subject of BBB, they are sham and a business won't be accredited. My isn't because I won't pay them. They are just another business, not a government agency. Just my .02


 I hear ya...they really suck. Luckily my bank declined the transaction when they tried to charge it so I'm not out any money but now it's time for the bank to get involved.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Robo56 said:


> Domestic diva chores today only. Son and family coming over for dinner this evening. Making meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, sauteed veggies and salad. Everyone's talk about cheesecake gave me an idea for dessert this evening. Cheesecake with cherry sauce. Grand kids are so excited about upcoming vacation. Will be topic of dinner for sure. Hair appointment later. I need it
> 
> Have a great rest of the afternoon Sans family.



Thanks robo, save us some cheesecake! Sounds yummy!


----------



## wagman67

Robo56 said:


> Domestic diva chores today only. Son and family coming over for dinner this evening. Making meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, sauteed veggies and salad. Everyone's talk about cheesecake gave me an idea for dessert this evening. Cheesecake with cherry sauce. Grand kids are so excited about upcoming vacation. Will be topic of dinner for sure. Hair appointment later. I need it
> 
> Have a great rest of the afternoon Sans family.



Sorry, Robo, I forgot, what time am I supposed to be over for dinner? Sounds awesome...it's kind of rare someone can rattle off a full meal and I like all of it...especially that dessert.



Metro West said:


> Just wanted to let people know about an incident with Uber the other day. My account was hacked and someone in Moscow was riding around on my dime. Here's the review I posted on Yelp. They provide a good service when everything is OK but you (rider) have a problem there is no Customer Service # to call...only an email which the apparently ignore. Have any of you have an issues like this with Uber and if so how/when was it solved?



That sucks about Uber...I hope you don't have to fly with United anytime soon. Whatever happened to 'the customer is always right'? I love how the top guys makes a statement praising how his employees handled things, then sends out another that undercuts them...then another that says the first one probably did not convey how the company rally felt about incident. How about changing your policy so a paying customer is not ousted from their seat...period...much less be dragged from it like they have committed a heinous crime?


----------



## Metro West

wagman67 said:


> That sucks about Uber...I hope you don't have to fly with United anytime soon. Whatever happened to 'the customer is always right'? I love how the top guys makes a statement praising how his employees handled things, then sends out another that undercuts them...then another that says the first one probably did not convey how the company rally felt about incident. How about changing your policy so a paying customer is not ousted from their seat...period...much less be dragged from it like they have committed a heinous crime?


 I haven't flown since 2000 when I went to Hawaii...I flew United but it was a different world back then. If I can't get somewhere by car, I'm not going.


----------



## macraven

I flew United last week and all went fine

They only had a list of 3 stand bys

Since all seats were already taken those 3 booking at the last minute were still at the counter when the plane took off

I don't care which airline I use
All I look for is which can get me to my destination the quickest


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I thought I got a refund from the tour I cancelled.  Low and behold, it hit my bank a month, that is right, a month later.  Never going to use them again, but it was a good price, just not where I decided to go.  Holding on to my money for over a month I thought was too long.  Others have returned it in days.

So, got both rental cars down about 20 dollars.  I keep hoping for lower.  But it tells ya how much more the summer is, my 2 week in the fall is not much more than my 6 day ( that is being billed as a week).  Same car level.

Nice night, water ice and custard run for dessert.  All were in the mood.


----------



## macraven

That's awful about the tour hanging onto your money

Sounds like a big portion of the trips planning are done


----------



## ky07

*Well mother in law finally got released today and they said she did have a small fracture but didn't need to have surgery and should heal on its own but she has to use a walker for awhile and the only bad thing that happened to her today was she took out her hearing aide and broke it and now have to see if her warranty pays for a new one*


----------



## macraven

Thanks for updating 

She won't fall using a walker so that is a good thing for her to use 

I hope she heals quickly and completely 

Since her hearing broke, just talk louder to her


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for the update KY..

I made Parmesan crusted cod with steamed broccoli and garlic potato salad for dinner tonight.  Dessert, however, was Girl Scout Cookies.  I would love some cheesecake right about now.  

I have enough negative experiences on airplanes for one lifetime but will, unfortunately, have more before I depart this earth.  I wish it weren't so.


----------



## Lynne G

KY, good to hear mum is okay and hope she heals fast.  Hope the hearing aid warranty works and new one in place soon.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Have a nice meal with family Robo........I adore cherry cheesecake.......



Everyone enjoyed the meal. They liked their cherry cheesecake. Had lovely conversation about upcoming trip to Universal. Grandchildren are so excited. Surprised them with our one night stay at SF before we move over to PB. They are looking forward to checking out SF, Kong, Escape from New York and Volcano Bay.




macraven said:


> robo, think we should have a contest to name your snake....



LOL.....Mac that's an idea....do you have any thoughts on a name?



wagman67 said:


> Sorry, Robo, I forgot, what time am I supposed to be over for dinner? Sounds awesome...it's kind of rare someone can rattle off a full meal and I like all of it...especially that dessert.



Your a southern youngin so I could see you liking that meal. There is always plenty for more to sit around our table for a meal. 



Lynne G said:


> So, got both rental cars down about 20 dollars. I keep hoping for lower. But it tells ya how much more the summer is, my 2 week in the fall is not much more than my 6 day



Lynne glad to hear you made some progress on the car rental hunt. So nice to be able to take something else off the travel list plan.


----------



## macraven

Well Robo since I named my first cat "kitty" guess my choice of names for your pet snake would be "snakey"


All the good food you mentioned sounded scrumptious

I had a long day and my dinner was at 9 tonight



PBJ


----------



## Robo56

Ky glad to hear they found out what was wrong with your mom-in-law. Will say a prayer for her that she mend quickly.

Did not know that they did such things to people on airplanes. Never new it was a common practice to overbook planes then force passengers off. Heard that poor man was in hospital in Chicago and has two high powered attorneys. No one who has paid for a seat on a plane should be pummeled and dragged off a plane. Its frightening.

Granddaughter was relieved to hear we were not flying. Her dislike of flying kinda came to a head last year on the way home. She looked at me this evening and said, "Nana I will fly if you want to". I looked at her and said "not if it upsets you. We will drive" her eyes lit up and she wiped her brow and said "thank a God".  Will leave a day early and meander down to Orlando. 
Just means I get one more day with the sweet grandbabies. I'll take that any day over flying for sure .


----------



## macraven

Just read a very interesting thing in fb
A pilots wife penned it and very much an eye opener

Always two ways to view the situation


Robo when do you return south?


----------



## Robo56

Snakey it is then Mac.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robo when do you return south?



In 5 weeks.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Snakey it is then Mac.


Does MacSnakey sound better?

Lol


Enjoy your time up there
When you return to Florida, no more 4 seasons for you 

Will be hot and stinky hot when you go back south


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Does MacSnakey sound better?



LOL.....NOW THATS A NAME...

Was supposed to be 91 in Vero when we left last Tuesday. Has been cooler mornings and evenings here for sure.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Just read a very interesting thing in fb
> A pilots wife penned it and very much an eye opener
> 
> Always two ways to view the situation



Yeah, I even know in this situation what the practice is...it is just a crappy practice. I know you first incentivize customers to take another flight, if there are no takers, you then 'randomly' select who gets booted. The first part makes sense, the second part is absurd. If you are going to 'overbook' flights...as a general practice, the people that buy tickets beyond a full compliment should be placed on stand-by and know they are gambling on making the flight. If I buy a ticket (I fly on Southwest next week), I expect to have a seat, unless I voluntarily give it up. I am pretty sure this case will go a long way toward some changes being made. I can understand circumstances happening on a non-overbooked flight, such as humanitarian reasons, but I think people are more understanding of those extreme one off situations.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> Does MacSnakey sound better?
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time up there
> When you return to Florida, no more 4 seasons for you
> 
> Will be hot and stinky hot when you go back south



With Robo on this one. Macsnakey sounds awesome. 

Regards to the guy was forced to get off the plane and manhandled. I read somewhere that when you purchase a plane ticket you actually have no "right" to fly. That is to say, the company can decide at any time to deny you access to the plane, regardless of anything. They then need to offer an alternative flight, refund or compensation. 

In UK we have easy jet and Ryan air as low budget airlines and they really follow the rules to the letter. If a flight is under prescribed, they'll cancel the flight and just stick you on a different one to a different airport. Then offer a bus to your original airport. And it's totally acceptable?!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh what a beautiful morning, cooler start to the day, but the sun is shining brightly, even clearly seeing the moon.

Have a drink homies.  It's thirsty Thursday.  







Little one is sleeping in, no school for her, older one has a later start.  Long day for me, little one's practice goes late into the night.  

And a funny:





 or two:


----------



## keishashadow

Today is egg dying day.  There is enthusiasm here for it, just not mine. However, it's always nice to see excitement over something simple.






Lynne I've been told up to 2 billing cycles for travel pkg/cruise refunds.  Seems excessive



Robo56 said:


> Your right. Told hubby I saw the snake and he said don't kill it....I told him not to worry I not going to get close enough to it hopefully . If it makes itself to much of a nuisance the shovel with come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Rachel. You have been missed.



Pretty handy with a shovel myself. Figure I'll have an accounting one day for all the snakes I've dispatched to their happy hunting ground



Robo56 said:


>



The official "official" 2017 HHN thread  ?



macraven said:


> _been busy since i got up this morning.
> always something to get done and back and forth from here to there........
> 
> 
> but reading along when i can
> 
> 
> 
> robo, think we should have a contest to name your snake...._



McSnakey is awesome but when i think snake the first thing that comes to mind is the "ex"...I'm just sayin lol


----------



## BagOLaughs

I love that panda video. SO cute


----------



## kohlby

I saw Disenchanted! on Tuesday night.  It was hilarious.  If you ever get the chance to see it - go!  It is a story about how Disney Princesses really feel.  It's not for the kiddos, though perfect for a ladies night out.  I went with neighbors, including several former Disney employees who were disenchanted from their experiences working there. 

Quiet day here - I can't talk!  I woke up unable to talk yesterday and still don't have my voice back.  So, the youngest has barely done any schoolwork since I need to talk.  Luckily, the eldest can do pretty much all and the middle child can get 80% of her work done without me talking. 

Snakey is a great name!  We had a fish named Mouse once.  We had started with three fish, Mickey, Minnie, and Mouse.  The kids named them that since they were goldfish that looked like they had Mickey mouse ears on them in black.  Mickey and Minnie died first so we were left with just Mouse.

Keisha - My kids haven't brought up egg dying so I'm seeing if we can get away not doing it.  I'm the one who has to blow out all the eggs and I'm not feeling up to doing it.  In the past, they liked decorating them but then were ready to throw them away the next day, so a lot of energy for what it is.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we happily outgrew the need to dye eggs.  Well, little one wants to dye her hair.  

With pet names.  When I was young, a cat kept coming to our house, so Cat became one of our pets.  

Lovely day, and saying us too, will have one of the warmest Easters on record.  I'll take it.  No heavy jacket and bright sunshine.  Great way to enjoy a week-end.  Well, starting with soccer games for the next 2 days.  I guess enough feet were put down.  Games on Sunday were cancelled.  

Disenchanted sounds like a hoot.  I'll have to see where it's playing more local, if it is, Kohlby.  I hope you get your voice back.  That stinks when it interferes with school work.  Guess the kids are getting itchy, as the week-end is now in sight.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yep, we happily outgrew the need to dye eggs.  Well, little one wants to dye her hair.
> 
> .


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


>




Yep, she's had dark blue, that was actually hard to see, then a blond strip, but I think that's pretty grown out too now.  Yeah, she's a teen.  Remember that.


----------



## macraven

Well whatever color she goes with this time I am sure it will be cute!


----------



## agavegirl1

My daughter had two cats at one time named Big Kitty and Little Kitty which turned out to be pretty amusing when Little Kitty grew up to be a rather large cat dwarfing Big Kitty by half.


----------



## schumigirl

Rachel, yep, we will never fly easy jet/Ryanair type budget airlines........awful! Would rather pay more and fly BA for European flights. 

Hate snakes......can't even look at pictures of them! Love the red panda video.......lol........


Good Friday today..........day of eating lots of meat for me 

Since DH is here as he's on Easter Break.......stir fry steak and noodles in spicy sauce for lunch and big beefy and pork meatballs for dinner tonight........and if I can fit a bit of ribs or chicken in somewhere I will.........

Off out with DH this afternoon, nice enough day not very warm though.........was lovely sleeping late as both are off work........

Have a good one...........


----------



## macraven

Can not believe it is Friday already I


----------



## Monykalyn

Let them out for a few minutes...other one is on my sons head.

No egg dyeing here either.  Thank goodness! kids off school today so we could sleep late - and we are all up by 8 except 14 year old.  Be there we don't see her til noon 


I read that article by pilots wife too and what a load of baloney!! Overbooked means you may be denie boarding - not physically dragged off plane. THEN she tried to equate it to a security issue (more bs- just like the bag check/metal detectors at WDW it's ALL security "theater"!). And then the "domino effect" of cancelled flights- there was ZERO other way to get that crew where they  needed to be?? No charters, flight on another airline NOTHING? And the compensation--another I ole.my. $800 in vouchers- Bet if they'd offered CASH they'd had some takers. Hope this DOES change the practice of overbooking-  though


----------



## macraven

So chicky is learning how to hunt and peck on the keyboard next?

That pic is a winner !


----------



## schumigirl

That lightbulb moment when you realise someone has a big chip on their shoulder about you......... 

Anyway..........

Lovely picture MonyK.........cute as a button........

I suppose folks are busy today doing stuff since it's a holiday........quiet on here.........

We are watching F1 free practice from Bahrain Grand Prix.........so confused what day it is as it feels like a Saturday.......going to be confused all weekend now!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Rachel, yep, we will never fly easy jet/Ryanair type budget airlines........awful! Would rather pay more and fly BA for European flights.
> 
> Hate snakes......can't even look at pictures of them! Love the red panda video.......lol........
> 
> 
> Good Friday today..........day of eating lots of meat for me
> 
> Since DH is here as he's on Easter Break.......stir fry steak and noodles in spicy sauce for lunch and big beefy and pork meatballs for dinner tonight........and if I can fit a bit of ribs or chicken in somewhere I will.........
> 
> Off out with DH this afternoon, nice enough day not very warm though.........was lovely sleeping late as both are off work........
> 
> Have a good one...........


You have got to stop this nonsense! Now I'm starving again! Sounds delicious!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> You have got to stop this nonsense! Now I'm starving again! Sounds delicious!



........lunch was gorgeous! Although Tom said I made it slightly too spicy even for him........think my taste buds may have gone! I thought it was fine..........

Another hour or so till dinner and I'm sitting in the kitchen window smelling the tomato sauce for meatballs simmering........lush! And I made it spicy too........I'm going to be popular!


----------



## Metro West

Update on the Uber situation...they sent me an email stating how sorry they were this happened and have removed the open charge from my account! I was concerned I wouldn't hear from them but I'm very pleased.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chicky hopped down to keyboard and pulled up @BagOLaughs TR from 2015!  So I've now read that . Now I want her to finish it (just because she's had a wedding to plan is no excuse)

Leftovers for us today-lots in fridge! Than ham, scalloped potatoes, rolls, asparagus and broccoli/rice/cheese casserole for Easter dinner. Along with Lemon Meringue pie.

Laundry to do today, then possibly out to dinner before we go see a friend of mine sing with a tribute band-tonight it's for Paul Simon (Several local musicians do this a few times per year-last one was John Lennon music).

I put the babies back in their box and DH let them out again. Blondie is back on my laptop...


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Update on the Uber situation...they sent me an email stating how sorry they were this happened and have removed the open charge from my account! I was concerned I wouldn't hear from them but I'm very pleased.



Fantastic news Todd. Does make you wary though..........



Monykalyn said:


> Chicky hopped down to keyboard and pulled up @BagOLaughs TR from 2015!  So I've now read that . Now I want her to finish it (just because she's had a wedding to plan is no excuse)
> 
> Leftovers for us today-lots in fridge! Than ham, scalloped potatoes, rolls, asparagus and broccoli/rice/cheese casserole for Easter dinner. Along with Lemon Meringue pie.
> 
> Laundry to do today, then possibly out to dinner before we go see a friend of mine sing with a tribute band-tonight it's for Paul Simon (Several local musicians do this a few times per year-last one was John Lennon music).
> 
> I put the babies back in their box and DH let them out again. Blondie is back on my laptop...



Easter dinner sounds lush!!! Especially lemon meringue pie........gorgeous! 

Turkey for us for Easter as there was fresh ones available today.........it's easy as we all like it........


Friend just called and said there's a group of them round at our village pub and are we joining them........well .......hadn't planned to go out tonight.......and it's raining......although only a five minute walk into village. Told her to give us an hour or so.....we've eaten so will let them have dinner then join them for a drink for an hour. 

Still thinking it's Saturday..........


----------



## kohlby

I've never had an official Easter dinner, unless merely eating dinner on Easter counts.  We do the egg/candy hunts but that's about it for Easter.  I didn't even realize other people had Easter dinner until I went to Catholic high school due to our public high school being so bad.  (Actually, I didn't realize it was a religious holiday until middle school when I learned why most of my friends couldn't come over to play that day.  That was when I lived in Massachusetts - my kids knew pretty much all along since we were in South Carolina).   Since Sunday is two days away, I haven't a clue what we're having for dinner that day.  Tonight is Publix fried chicken though - so nice and easy!  I'll still likely serve three different fruits/veggies with it, but that doesn't take much prep.

Have a good evening Schumi!  That will make dealing with the rain more fun.


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> I've never had an official Easter dinner, unless merely eating dinner on Easter counts.  We do the egg/candy hunts but that's about it for Easter.  I didn't even realize other people had Easter dinner until I went to Catholic high school due to our public high school being so bad.  (Actually, I didn't realize it was a religious holiday until middle school when I learned why most of my friends couldn't come over to play that day.  That was when I lived in Massachusetts - my kids knew pretty much all along since we were in South Carolina).   Since Sunday is two days away, I haven't a clue what we're having for dinner that day.  Tonight is Publix fried chicken though - so nice and easy!  I'll still likely serve three different fruits/veggies with it, but that doesn't take much prep.
> 
> Have a good evening Schumi!  That will make dealing with the rain more fun.



Our Easter Dinner isn't for a religious reason........it's just a day we have a special get together with friends and do a bit more of a fuss, usually 4 or 5 courses........usually because everyone we know is off work. I'm the total opposite which is why I make a point of eating meat today when some say you're supposed to eat fish........I'm contrary at times 

So we have 8 or 9 coming as of now........most of the crowd who are huddled round the fire right now at the pub.......lol........

You have a good weekend too Kohlby........yep, heading out soon..........


----------



## Lynne G

See, since I had a very early drive over the bridge, and get to repeat it for tomorrow, and all that talk of Schumi's lush food has made me hungry.  No matter we stopped to eat an hour ago.  Just in case you don't want to see a teen eat, little one polished off 6 large chicken fingers, a serving of mac and cheese, a serving of mashed potatoes, and a serving of fries.  Carbs are us. 

It is Friday, and nice to have a long weekend, even if traveling two days in a row.

Little one had me in tears laughing,  that started with the church's name we passed.  It was The Holy Flock.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh that church name is hilarious!!

I once added the calories up that my oldest ate after I picked her up from marching band camp-over 3000 calories (one sitting). Amazing what they can pack away.

We don't do Easter for religous reasons either-more of an excuse to get honey baked ham!


----------



## macraven

Been gone most of the day and now playing ketchup


Don't feel like cooking so a run to Krystal's is on my list for dinner 

Like kohlby, Sunday dinner is just food on the table and another dinner for the week


Have no idea what I will fix this weekend for meals.....

Just concentrating for what to get tonight
Burgers or chicken sandwiches at Krystal's


----------



## schumigirl

Holy Flock!! 

Won't say that after having had a few champagne cocktails tonight...........

Such a nice crowd to be out with.......my sides ache with laughter........almost bedtime here........although DH is watching a decent copy of Kong on the Kodi box........he ain't coming to bed anytime soon........just asked if I want a Mount Gay Rum to finish off the night with .........better not. Plans tomorrow........

Bacon for breakfast tomorrow..........you'll smell the aroma when it's grilling.........


----------



## macraven

Will be there tomorrow for bacon


And I'm sure the rest of the homies will be there too


We will use paper plates so less of a fuss for clean up


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?....oh yeah.


----------



## macraven

I hope membership dues are cheap for that society.  


Anything that includes the word royal to it, probably ups the membership fees


----------



## schumigirl

Paper plates gratefully accepted.........saves the dishwasher being filled up early! 

No bacon yet.......everyone still in bed.......why am I awake when I don't have to be up early.....but, sun is shining and I've had a cup of tea..........love the peace and quiet around here. 

Got my desserts to make today.......having everyone over was a kind of last minute decision, so haven't planned much but will get on today. One will be a flourless chocolate cake as that's DS favourite........not sure about the others yet............

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Schumi your desserts and other food you describe always sound yummy. Count me in for dinner..


The way to eat a Chocolate Easter bunny is ears first.....LOL....for me that is...


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo.......looking forward to entertaining tomorrow.......desserts made........pavlova which I'll decorate with the cream and strawberries tomorrow, flourless chocolate cake, apple pie and couple of ice creams and cream......

Watching April the giraffe giving birth right now.......well, 2 legs are out so far..........


----------



## Robo56

Both my parents where from the South and every Sunday we went to church and after church we would usually have a fried chicken dinner. Then when my father had to move to a burb of Chicago for work we would always go to a lovely Italian restaurant owned by a sweet old Italian couple who we absolutely adored. So after church meals were always a joy because we got to see Papa and Nana Valentino and have the best meatballs and gnocchi ever made..

We always celebrated Easter. We would go to church on Easter Sunday and either have a Easter Ham meal at home or go to Nana and Papa Valentino's restaurant for dinner.

We always dyed Easter eggs on Good Friday. On Easter morning after church we had a Easter egg hunt and there was always plenty of Easter candy.

Our youngest grandchildren that are close by don't hunt eggs anymore so I usually give them a Easter card with money. My sisters little grandchildren usually come over and we have a Easter egg hunt for them. I put money in plastic eggs and hide them outside or inside depending on the weather and let them hunt away. Will avoid the front flower bed do to MacSnakey though...LOL....

Will do Easter service early am and then have everyone over for Easter lunch tomorrow. Will have Ham, mash potatoes, gravy, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, angel eggs, pistachio pineapple salad, spinach spread and pumpernickel bread, olives, rolls, Easter Punch (diet lemon lime soda and orange sherbet), cheesecake, pineapple upside down cake.

My maternal grandmother Essie and my mom and her twin sister were lovely southern Godly women who had a very big influence in my life. I'am so thankful for their love of traditions. They were all great cooks. So on Easter I honor not only my thankfulness of Christs resurrection, but also the wonderful women who instilled the tradition of Easter in me.

There is always room for more at our table Sans family. You are all most welcome  I would even put some hot sauce on the table for Schumi because she likes things spicey, set a special place for Mac mother of Sans. I would have a place for Lynne with a Easter basket with a soccer ball in it for her daughter. Kohlby could cut the ham. PCstang family and the Bluers could tell us about their most recent trip to Universal. Monykalyn could bring her baby chicks. Keisha could bring her dyed eggs. BagOLaughs could bring the chocolate. Wagman67 could talk to us about Holiday World coasters. Agavegirl could help with the numbers to make sure we have chairs for everyone and KY07 can make the drive up from Kentucky and Chuckers could bring some seafood from his neck of the woods.

Need to add a chair at the table for Tink. She can help keep us all stoked about this years upcoming HHN.


----------



## macraven

What?

I'm off to see April!


----------



## Robo56

Me too.


----------



## Robo56

WOW!!!!!! I Have never seen a baby giraffe being born before. How awesome was that. Thanks for tipping us off to that Schumi


----------



## schumigirl

Awwwww.......that was spectacular! Still watching her clean baby up...........Oliver the daddy is being very attentive too.........

Glad you saw it too Robo......I've been watching for 7 weeks! 

Love how the calf is desperate to stand already.........


----------



## wagman67

Okay, so I figured out what is going on, in Chrome, when it keeps scrolling to the bottom. I had originally timed it out at a 25 second cycle, but I have discovered it is the ads, at the bottom, that have video. Whenever the video gets to the end and restarts, the webpage focuses on it...so, it depends on the length of the video that is loaded, as to how long the cycle is...and it happens on all of my Chrome browsers. I didn’t think it was, because some of the videos are much longer…just have to wait for it to restart, and then the scroll down happens. Still, it does happen in other browsers.


So annoying.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Both my parents where from the South and every Sunday we went to church and after church we would usually have a fried chicken dinner. Then when my father had to move to a burb of Chicago for work we would always go to a lovely Italian restaurant owned by a sweet old Italian couple who we absolutely adored. So after church meals were always a joy because we got to see Papa and Nana Valentino and have the best meatballs and gnocchi ever made..
> 
> We always celebrated Easter. We would go to church on Easter Sunday and either have a Easter Ham meal at home or go to Nana and Papa Valentino's restaurant for dinner.
> 
> We always dyed Easter eggs on Good Friday. On Easter morning after church we had a Easter egg hunt and there was always plenty of Easter candy.
> 
> Our youngest grandchildren that are close by don't hunt eggs anymore so I usually give them a Easter card with money. My sisters little grandchildren usually come over and we have a Easter egg hunt for them. I put money in plastic eggs and hide them outside or inside depending on the weather and let them hunt away. Will avoid the front flower bed do to MacSnakey though...LOL....
> 
> Will do Easter service early am and then have everyone over for Easter lunch tomorrow. Will have Ham, mash potatoes, gravy, sweet potato casserole, green bean casserole, angel eggs, pistachio pineapple salad, spinach spread and pumpernickel bread, olives, rolls, Easter Punch (diet lemon lime soda and orange sherbet), cheesecake, pineapple upside down cake.
> 
> My maternal grandmother Essie and my mom and her twin sister were lovely southern Godly women who had a very big influence in my life. I'am so thankful for their love of traditions. They were all great cooks. So on Easter I honor not only my thankfulness of Christs resurrection, but also the wonderful women who instilled the tradition of Easter in me.
> 
> There is always room for more at our table Sans family. You are all most welcome  I would even put some hot sauce on the table for Schumi because she likes things spicey, set a special place for Mac mother of Sans. I would have a place for Lynne with a Easter basket with a soccer ball in it for her daughter. Kohlby could cut the ham. PCstang family and the Bluers could tell us about their most recent trip to Universal. Monykalyn could bring her baby chicks. Keisha could bring her dyed eggs. BagOLaughs could bring the chocolate. Wagman67 could talk to us about Holiday World coasters. Agavegirl could help with the numbers to make sure we have chairs for everyone and KY07 can make the drive up from Kentucky and Chuckers could bring some seafood from his neck of the woods.


On my way! Sounds like you have some very lovely traditions in your family. And I forgot about the deviled/angels eggs-need to do that as I have over 2 dozen eggs in fridge right now (and didn't even bother to check coop yesterday...)


----------



## Monykalyn

Fun night last night-just now really starting to move around. The ensemble tribute band (my friend sang a couple songs with them) to Paul Simon was just awesome. Billed a Rhythm of  the Saints tribute they played songs from Graceland too (and a couple others). The Obvious Child is just so fun Live!! And we knew the guy playing trumpet-one of the band directors at a school we work with.
Now-to recover and make the pie and deviled eggs for tomorrow...I am off on my days-Yesterday felt like Saturday as kids were home.

Yay for April being a mommy at long last!


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> On my way! Sounds like you have some very lovely traditions in your family. And I forgot about the deviled/angels eggs-need to do that as I have over 2 dozen eggs in fridge right now (and didn't even bother to check coop yesterday...)


When my oldest was 5 or so we were at my in laws for Easter dinner. I told him the deviled eggs were cupcakes...boy was he in for a surprise! I know, bad dad, but it's still a running joke anytime we all get together. My youngest just turned 5 so it might be time to start the tradition with him!


----------



## macraven

Sounds like everyone has great plans for Easter Sunday

Hope all have a Blessed day with their families


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robo.......looking forward to entertaining tomorrow.......desserts made........pavlova which I'll decorate with the cream and strawberries tomorrow, flourless chocolate cake, apple pie and couple of ice creams and cream......
> 
> Watching April the giraffe giving birth right now.......well, 2 legs are out so far..........


Maybe I need to rethink this never-had-Easter-dinner-before thing and show up schumi's.  That's a great dessert list! 

It was pretty cool seeing April give birth - finally!


----------



## macraven

Yes party at schumi's tomorrow 

Maybe she will serve desserts first....


----------



## pcstang

So, where the hell do I find my renewal dates for my APs? First time I've been on the new site on my PC. Now I understand all the frustration!


----------



## macraven

I received 5 emails to let me know I needed to renew

You should get the renewal email heads up automatically 

My renewal date was April 19 and my emails started in March 1 this year


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello everyone. Just stopping by to say HI! We have been extremely busy lately not sure if we are coming or going. Lol
Boy I have missed a lot here. PC we just got an email the other day about our AP renewal and we renew in May. 
Hope everyone is doing well. I'm hoping to slow down a little so we can enjoy time with our family. Going to have a nice Easter dinner at my parents house. My whole family hasn't been together in a while. It's hard when everyone is grown up and has a life of their own. 
Well I'm going to get some sleep. I'll leave the lights on for the night owls here.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for leaving the light on for the night owls 
You are a fine homie to do that for the late birds

Been missing you on the thread

Expect a report tomorrow of what grub you all had for Sunday family dinner

It will help me decide which homies house I need to crash at next Easter


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I received 5 emails to let me know I needed to renew
> 
> You should get the renewal email heads up automatically
> 
> My renewal date was April 19 and my emails started in March 1 this year


But I want to log in and see renewal dates. Is that not possible now?


----------



## macraven

I never did figure out how to find that info so
Waited until they contacted me for renewal


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I never did figure out how to find that info so
> Waited until they contacted me for renewal


Ok, I guess I'll call Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

As I have 2 turkey`s cooking right now...........


----------



## schumigirl

So, having a little break from prep for this afternoon........

Had little panic this morning and needed to make fresh meringues this morning for pavlova as ones yesterday didn't go chewy and gooey in the middle.....so, these ones are much better. Glad I got up early.......

Turkey`s are cooking.......everything else is ready for last minute cooking or heating up........everyone is bringing little pre lunch treats and some appetisers.......and I have hidden a little treat for everyone in individual wrapped baskets.......not much, little chocolate bars and some goodies appropriate for male and female........should be fun......just hope it doesn't rain!!

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter Sunday whatever you may be doing.........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Easter morning everyone


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Have the best day ever homies 





Btw. ....if you do Easter egg hunts outside ...

Probably not a good idea to use those eggs to make egg salad tomorrow 


Just giving advice so you don't make the same mistake I did years ago

Especially if you only have one toilet in the house


----------



## wagman67

Hoppy Easter, everyone!

Hop you have a blessed day.

Not sure what is on the agenda today...getting ready for church as usually, but not sure afterward. That's why I have a wife...she never let's me down when it comes to telling me where to be and when to be there...started at our wedding.


----------



## keishashadow

for those that celebrate it, religiously or just via chocolate, Happy Easter!

I live large, any reason to celebrate I'm there. My parents didn't roll quite the same way, not the type to make a fuss or 'waste $'.  They had no such niceities growing up, so it was likely a stretch for them to begin with lol. I always had an easter basket, new hate/dress/purse for Mass and nice meal but it was more low key.  

Let's just say i have turkey #2 in the oven and need need to hide the baskets & the eggs.  If it makes them happy, I'm happy KWIM?



Lynne G said:


> Yep, she's had dark blue, that was actually hard to see, then a blond strip, but I think that's pretty grown out too now.  Yeah, she's a teen.  Remember that.



Very common here.  I'm all for expressing one's self via their hair.  GD had hers done with two teal chunks last year.  You can still see them if you squint. Not sure why her virgin hair grabbed the color so.



kohlby said:


> I've never had an official Easter dinner, unless merely eating dinner on Easter counts.  We do the egg/candy hunts but that's about it for Easter.  I didn't even realize other people had Easter dinner until I went to Catholic high school due to our public high school being so bad.  (Actually, I didn't realize it was a religious holiday until middle school when I learned why most of my friends couldn't come over to play that day.  That was when I lived in Massachusetts - my kids knew pretty much all along since we were in South Carolina).   Since Sunday is two days away, I haven't a clue what we're having for dinner that day.  Tonight is Publix fried chicken though - so nice and easy!  I'll still likely serve three different fruits/veggies with it, but that doesn't take much prep.
> 
> Have a good evening Schumi!  That will make dealing with the rain more fun.



Did realize the south didn't do it up, interesting. Larger % of kids now in parochial school aren't catholic.  Many parishioners can't afford it if middle class since the tuition is often equivalent to state colleges. They do cut breaks for those with multiple kiddos. 

Carole - meringues/Palova? You are skilled!   I was starting to think the pregnancy was a hoax.  Still scarred after watching the human momma to be with the giraffe head video.



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hello everyone. Just stopping by to say HI! We have been extremely busy lately not sure if we are coming or going. Lol
> Boy I have missed a lot here. PC we just got an email the other day about our AP renewal and we renew in May.
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm hoping to slow down a little so we can enjoy time with our family. Going to have a nice Easter dinner at my parents house. My whole family hasn't been together in a while. It's hard when everyone is grown up and has a life of their own.
> Well I'm going to get some sleep. I'll leave the lights on for the night owls here.



Hey stranger!  Enjoy.  Seems early for the letter.  I'm hoping to slide the mr in before the inevitable price increase. Will look for that piece of mail.  He's in June or July, i need to check haha.

Still haven't bothered to sign up on the 'new' AP site. Wonder if that's mandatory?


----------



## Lynne G

Whoot!  Lovely day on tap.  Happy Easter!

Great, there was no traffic today, did the errands with little one this time.  Older one grunted when I asked if he wanted to go.  Ready for some chow down later today.  Always nice when another family member steps up.  It is still a you bring this though.  And some extra adult stuff. 

 Candy coma to commence.  

Enjoy this holiday Sunday all, and soak in the sun.  

We will see 80 today, and no rain until late into the night.


----------



## pcstang

A friend of mine made these eggs.




Yes, I am 100% responsible for their USO addiction. Their next stay in may will give them platinum status.


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish all of you a *Happy Easter!*


----------



## wagman67

Mac, do you know who I can contact to make a formal complaint about these Adchoices ads with video? It has gotten so bad, I can hardly stand reading the forums, because of the constant scrolling to the bottom to focus on the ad. I have no problem with ads in general…and it is only the ads with video…if the page loads with ads that don’t have video, there is no problem. I used to be able to hit the refresh button and it would load new ads…I might have to do so a couple of times to get ads without video, but now I can hardly ever get a row of ads that don’t include one with video…and I know I cannot be the only person experiencing this with Chrome. I am actually writing this in Word, and will copy and paste into this reply. I would just like them to know what is going on, if they choose not to change anything, I will have a decision to make, but it has risen to the level of ridiculous.


----------



## Monykalyn

wagman67 said:


> Mac, do you know who I can contact to make a formal complaint about these Adchoices ads with video? It has gotten so bad, I can hardly stand reading the forums, because of the constant scrolling to the bottom to focus on the ad. I have no problem with ads in general…and it is only the ads with video…if the page loads with ads that don’t have video, there is no problem. I used to be able to hit the refresh button and it would load new ads…I might have to do so a couple of times to get ads without video, but now I can hardly ever get a row of ads that don’t include one with video…and I know I cannot be the only person experiencing this with Chrome. I am actually writing this in Word, and will copy and paste into this reply. I would just like them to know what is going on, if they choose not to change anything, I will have a decision to make, but it has risen to the level of ridiculous.


I am assuming you have adblocker?  I've got 2 running and usually don't have that problem on my PC.  I just recently discovered adblocker for mobile-not sure why it took me so long !


----------



## macraven

Ad blocker should work

There was some discussion on the
mod boards
I can't reach it on the iPhone
I am using now but can check it out on my iMac later

Will let you know if there is another way to help you with the ads besides the blocker MonyK mentioned


----------



## wagman67

Yeah...sorry, ad blockers do work, I just try to not run them, if possible. I just think if you have certain ads that cause issues to your base, you may want to do something about them, without your base taking action to cut off a source of revenue. So many sites don't run correctly with ad blocking software...sometimes you an just turn them off for individual sites and sometimes sites won't run if you even have them installed.


----------



## schumigirl

I don't see any videos at bottom of page? Maybe check the tech board wagman.......they sometimes have answers.........

Janet, I always think meringues and pavlova are the easiest of desserts to do.......but friends tell me they struggle to get them right........I never do, until yesterday......lol.......they gotta be chewy.......but first time I've had a failure......ones I made this morning were gorgeous though! 

Hey Vicki.........


What a day! 

Everyone arrived early, they always do, around midday...announcing "it's 5 o Clock somewhere" lol............and just waved the last two off........lovely day though, food was excellent, so much of it though.....will be eating leftovers next few days and drinks were flowing......cocktails and wine. Everyone loved the hunt at the beginning of the day.......never seen a grown man so excited over finding a little Easter basket in the garden with his name on it and gifts inside......lol......glad we did it early as rain came pouring down about half an hour later. 

One male friend decided he wanted to walk down to what we jokingly refer to as our orchard and climb one......we have a load of fruit trees, but an orchard it isn't.....We managed to stop him as he had drank around a bottle of wine and a few cocktails at that point and it was dark! Not a good idea.........but spent the day laughing and chatting and time passed so quickly......

But, whole place has been tidied up and I'm ready for bed........been a very long day, but so much fun. Catching up with friends is always fun, but a couple are home from Saudi for only a few weeks, we don't see them often, so today was extra special with them. 

And our guy won the Bahrain Grand Prix........excellent result! 

Hope everyone's had a lovely Easter Sunday........


----------



## Monykalyn

Sounds like a great day Schumi!
Dinner finished-ended up putting the broccoli rice casserole and the au gratin potatoes into crockpot-so easy. Lemon meringue pie still chilling for later-so full right now. Finally cracked the wine, sitting on deck-stormed this am, cloudy until about hour or 2 ago-now sunny with nice breeze, low humidity.  Trying to work up enough energy to book flights for august before prices go up.  Dh even asked me Friday why I hadn't done it yet (know I am the planner).  I'm always excited to go to Disney, but just not feeling the rush of fun of planning (yet anyway).

Hope everyone had/has a great day!


----------



## macraven

I have binged on csi Miami all day long

Finally watching an episode I missed years back

I made cookies for dinner 
Used the refrigerated ones 

Easy peasy


----------



## tink1957

I had to work today until 3...went home and had leftover taco pizza while watching Avatar...I think Carole's dinner sounds better.  

Glad the boards are behaving for me now, this is the first time in a long time I've been able to post without it taking 15 minutes to type a sentence, which is why I haven't posted for awhile...I feel your pain Wagman 

Hope everyone had a good day with family and friends


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Have the best day ever homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. ....if you do Easter egg hunts outside ...
> 
> Probably not a good idea to use those eggs to make egg salad tomorrow
> 
> 
> Just giving advice so you don't make the same mistake I did years ago
> 
> Especially if you only have one toilet in the house


Oh no!  That sounds like a mistake you wouldn't make twice!  I blow out the eggs before I dye them.  Then the egg insides go in the fridge to be used later and it's just the shells to dye.  (I only feed the eggs to my family - I figure we all share germs naturally).  I really think we got out of dying eggs this year - kids still haven't asked about it and two of the three are in bed for the night.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like a great day Schumi!
> Dinner finished-ended up putting the broccoli rice casserole and the au gratin potatoes into crockpot-so easy. Lemon meringue pie still chilling for later-so full right now. Finally cracked the wine, sitting on deck-stormed this am, cloudy until about hour or 2 ago-now sunny with nice breeze, low humidity.  Trying to work up enough energy to book flights for august before prices go up.  Dh even asked me Friday why I hadn't done it yet (know I am the planner).  I'm always excited to go to Disney, but just not feeling the rush of fun of planning (yet anyway).
> 
> Hope everyone had/has a great day!



Sounds so nice......love anything with lemon in.......good luck on the flights!!



macraven said:


> I have binged on csi Miami all day long
> 
> Finally watching an episode I missed years back
> 
> I made cookies for dinner
> Used the refrigerated ones
> 
> Easy peasy



Used to love CSI Miami......although love the NY one more.......nice way to spend a day though.....and cookies!! What`s not to love........



tink1957 said:


> I had to work today until 3...went home and had leftover taco pizza while watching Avatar...I think Carole's dinner sounds better.
> 
> Glad the boards are behaving for me now, this is the first time in a long time I've been able to post without it taking 15 minutes to type a sentence, which is why I haven't posted for awhile...I feel your pain Wagman
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day with family and friends



Welcome anytime Vicki..........I`ve never had a taco pizza?? Wondered where you were too.........


So, slept late this morning.......well, 8.30 is late for me. Was a bit like Christmas this morning as everyone brought gifts yesterday......Now, I love giving gifts and seeing folks enjoy them......but I do like a little present.......

Plan to have a drive out somewhere this afternoon, have some lunch out and see where we end up. Public holiday today so all the touristy spots will be busy as sun is shining, bit chilly though so will go inland away.......

Have a lovely day whatever you`re doing..........hope it`s a good one.......


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope everyone had a great Easter Sunday. We had a great time at my parents. Food was awesome. Mac - here is the menu so you can decide if you would like to come by next year lol .....honey baked ham, 4 cheese Mac and cheese, cheesey baked corn, butternut squash and shrimp quiche and sweet and sour meatballs. For dessert we had apple pie, mini eclair, & chocolate chip crisp cookies. I'm still full from dinner lol. It's always fun when the entire family gets together. Well I'm off to work... another wonderful day in South Florida. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Y'all!

Hope you have a great day at work Mrs. Bluer.

Yeah, so much for that 80 degree day.  But it was awesome for Easter Sunday.  We're 69 this morning, and falling.  Seems the shift from Southern wind is changing to Northern wind.  And some rain intermittent today.  Oh well, it is only the middle of April, and still Spring. 

Little one was so excited, sleeveless shorts romper to wear for Easter dinner.  No matter she has lovely dresses.  She wanted to be cool.  Yeah, it was pretty hot.  Even my 3 year old niece wanted out of her dress.  She looked lovely too, but hot.  Was so fun to see my great nephew.  He's getting big, and his extended family will be celebrating his first birthday later this week.  His mom is due in June with number 2, and we all suggested she could have 3 kids in 3 years.  Not funny, she said, and relayed that a crazy co-worker did just that.  I guess we'll see, I think she does want a large family.  Me, 2 and done.  

Well, after that food full feeling is starting to go away, so time for a cup of tea, and finding something to nosh on.

Later homies!  Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday all! Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## macraven




----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> I have binged on csi Miami all day long



Never got into Miami...watched every episode of the original, but maybe half an episode each of its spawned spin-offs...except Cyber...haven't watched a minute of it.

Kinda the same with NCIS...watched every episode of the original and a few episodes of the first season of LA, and one episode of NO. I did watch all of the JAG (NBC and CBS versions), of which NCIS was spun off.


----------



## macraven

Since I am not very mobile now, tv is my activity 

Law and order 
NCIS
Miami csi

What ever is on I watch
My favorite is law and order now


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Since I am not very mobile now, tv is my activity
> 
> Law and order
> NCIS
> Miami csi
> 
> What ever is on I watch
> My favorite is law and order now



My wife loves L&O and Criminal Minds...never watched a full episode of either, just bits and pieces when she is watching.


----------



## macraven

You have a smart wife

If you lived next door to me, I'd invite her over to binge watch law and order and criminal minds!!!!


----------



## wagman67

Doctor Who is back! 

Broadchurch is ending! 

Fargo is back! 

Bates Motel is ending! 

I'm having a bittersweet moment...kind of like when your mother-in-law drives your brand new car off a cliff.


----------



## Monykalyn

wagman67 said:


> I'm having a bittersweet moment...kind of like when your mother-in-law drives your brand new car off a cliff.



Monday already! DH out of town for the week.
Working, meeting then HOME! 'Cept I think I'm outta wine.  

Hope Monday is good to everyone


----------



## tink1957

Enjoying my day off so naturally I decided to finally book the last part of our trip since free dining doesn't appear to work for us this time with the 4 night minimum stay. 

Our dates are Sept 12 - 21 with 7 nights at Cabana Bay and 2 nights at Pop.

It feels good to finally have our dates set


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Monday already! DH out of town for the week.
> Working, meeting then HOME! 'Cept I think I'm outta wine.
> 
> Hope Monday is good to everyone



  

Outta wine!!!! Makes me feel quite queasy just thinking about it..........lol..........never happens in our house.......not a chance.........we have a huge walk in cupboard off the older part of our kitchen and our friends call it our wine cellar lol.......filled with wine!.......my favourite room in the house really....... Have a nice evening though........



tink1957 said:


> Enjoying my day off so naturally I decided to finally book the last part of our trip since free dining doesn't appear to work for us this time with the 4 night minimum stay.
> 
> Our dates are Sept 12 - 21 with 7 nights at Cabana Bay and 2 nights at Pop.
> 
> It feels good to finally have our dates set



Yay........fantastic Vicki! Nice to have plans settled..........who's with you this year.........I forget if you already told me or not.........



Gone really chilly here tonight........heating is on........hoping to watch second John Wick film on Kodi box tonight..........nothing else on.....we don't watch Broadchurch.......the finale is advertised every ad break last week or so........hope you enjoy it wagman though. 

DH who is a massive Dr Who fan wasn't impressed with new series at all.........even I watched it.......but I'm biased as I still miss it from when it was a proper children's show..........not my thing now.........like Peter Capaldi but hate Matt Lucas.........

Off for cuppa...........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Since I am not very mobile now, tv is my activity
> 
> Law and order
> NCIS
> Miami csi
> 
> What ever is on I watch
> My favorite is law and order now



My mother binge watches them till 2 in the morning at times........I tried to get into the navy ones, but couldn't. And gave up on law and order when Jerry Orbach left........lol......how long ago was that! Must try and catch it again.......


----------



## Lynne G

YaY!  Tink is all set!  It is good to know the dates and where.  Hoping Pop is renovated by the time you get there.  I'll be following the first 5 days of October.  Cheap, then RPR for 8 more days.  So far, FQ for over holiday break with the kids.

No wine?  EEK MonyK, need to talk to Schumi  - see she has a wine cellar!  Lucky her, time for tea.  Me too.  Tea, that is.

Mac, binge watching TV.  I was never really into any of those shows.  I get a kick out of daytime shows when I decide to be home on a weekday.  Night time, it's older one that has control of the TV most of the time.  He has one in his room, but the family one is so much bigger.  Yeah, and couch is nicer than bed too.  LOL

Hopefully Wags is having a better day.  

Rain, now it's cooler,  but bright again.  Had to put my jacket on, after that 80 degrees, 65 feels just a bit cool, as the wind has picked up, and it feels cooler.

Monday blues.  yeah, back to routine, except for little one, last day of her 5 day Spring Break.  She played soccer, but do not fear, she gets an end of summer, and winter FLA trip.


----------



## macraven

Jerry orbach comes from Waukegan il

I know exactly where that is located



I always watch those series he is in


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Jerry orbach comes from Waukegan il
> 
> I know exactly where that is located
> 
> 
> 
> I always watch those series he is in



Absolutely loved him in everything!  Those episodes of Murder she Wrote he was in as Harry McGraw the detective friend of Jessica's are among my favourites........they were great buds in real life........nice stories from her about him........and of course Dirty Dancing.........

Enjoy that cuppa Lynne........we had 44f today.........cold, but sunny.


----------



## kohlby

Monykalyn said:


> Monday already! DH out of town for the week.
> Working, meeting then HOME! 'Cept I think I'm outta wine.
> 
> Hope Monday is good to everyone


I used to run out of wine.  But in Florida Publix's, BOGO free means you must buy two.  I could just buy one for half price in SC/GA.  This means, I buy twice as much wine since I was buying two bottles every time I saw BOGO free.  With a teen in the house, I usually grocery shop more than once a week.  I've had to stop buying it every time I see BOGO since they've been having it nearly every single time on my last several grocery store trips.


----------



## tink1957

Wooah...you get bogo wine at publix in Florida...me and MonyK need to move.

Carole, Trey is going with me again this trip since we get paid vacation and Danielle does not.  Her only time off is a week during July 4th and Christmas week so not very good for traveling since it's so expensive.

Lynne, I'm hoping for a renovated room at Pop since they have a coffeemaker but not looking forward to the Murphy bed which I know I'll get stuck with since Trey is 6'3" and I'm 5'2".


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> DH who is a massive Dr Who fan wasn't impressed with new series at all.........



Yeah, I am always a bit cautious after a big change, but was a bit 'meh' with the premiere. We'll see how the year goes and whether they finish it by going all PC with the new Doctor...if so, may just be the end of the Doctor, for me, for now.


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> Wooah...you get bogo wine at publix in Florida...me and MonyK need to move.



And I buy the box wine-holds 4 bottles. I know how to get every last drop.

Board meeting tonight-thinking I'll stop to get a few bottles for meeting. Last time I did that (just committee meeting) we went through 5 bottles in 1.5 hours


----------



## macraven

MonyK.... wine will make the committee meeting time fly by


----------



## Lynne G

Wine is fine.  Got into the Easter basket.  Needed a chocolate fix to get through the latest video game hour.  I limit game play on week nights.  Left over for dinner.  Ham and cheese grilled sandwiches and noodles for little one.  No one was interested in dinner.  I assume teens snacked the afternoon away.   

Just chilling.  A light cup of tea, as house feels cool.  Will slice a lemon, as I like to add that to my tea at times.

Have a good night all.  Couch sitting is recommended.


----------



## macraven

I did not make any Easter baskets but did Easter candy shopping for goodies


Half priced candy always taste better!


Was not interested in making dinner tonight as I had a long day

So went to crackle barrel in town and wished I did make dinner tonight 

I must be tired of that place
Nothing I was interested in tonight


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........sounds like a decent way to make a board meeting swoosh by.........

Mac, we went to Cracker Barrel about 10 years ago..........liked the store that goes with it, but maybe we were unlucky but wasn't a great experience food wise........never went back as so many other places to choose from......



Been to dentist with DS this morning then he took me for a few grocery items........love when he gets a day off midweek! 

Getting outside of house ready for scaffolders to appear at the end of the week for building work to start next Monday.......just clearing patio areas and other bits and pieces up against the brickwork........will be glad when it's over and it's not even started yet! 

Thinking about lunch and it's only 11am! Had very early breakfast of a yoghurt. Not really a breakfast at all........


----------



## Lynne G

A glorious sunrise.  (angel trumpets) 

DH woke at 4:30, and so did I.  Long morning for me.

Yeah, we have a Cracker Barrel near us.  Food is okay.  Not my favorite, but it gets the job done when just plain food is needed.  Little one likes their mac and cheese.  The store is fun to poke around in.  There must have been some newbies last time we were there.  Huge bags of stuff being toted off.  Us, not a thing.  We tend to only go there to eat, and browse if we had a wait.

Hope your building work goes perfect and fast Schumi.  Morning of errands with DS is always nice.  

It's Tuesday, and tacos for dinner may be on the menu.  Chicken or Steak.  Have to check the refrigerator.

Have an enjoyable Tuesday, all and think of tacos, tacos everywhere.


----------



## wagman67

Dragging this morning...was up late watching one of the best hockey games ever...my Nashville Predators beat the Chicago Blackhawks in overtime to take a 3 games to none lead in their playoff series. The Preds are the last seed and the 'Hawks are the first seed, so this has been a big shocker...most analysts picked the 'Hawks to win it all, but the Preds are having their say about that. Still, they could make a comeback...not over until it is over.

Strangely enough, and I am not sure if this has happened before (will have to look up some records), all of the NHL playoff games (4), last night, went to overtime...exciting.

As for the Cracker Barrel discussion...my family loves the place...the rest of them, that is...I am a southern boy, but it is just okay, and I am usually the dissenting vote when we are discussing where to eat and it is mentioned...so, they go there when I am not with them.


----------



## macraven

Wag, I was watching that hockey game last night until the tv lost a signal and went out

We have a DISH contract to December  
Not going to stay with them

When it rains, no tv

Wet day for us
Have not seen Mr Sun yet


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Mug of coffee helping to open the peepers this morning .

Shop Bears, Cubs, Blackhawks stuff for the boys in the family every December when I go up North to visit my family.
The Walmart up there sells all that team clothing really reasonable.

Mac we have dish at both places and your right if it storms it's gone.

Thinking of getting a new iPhone. Has anyone bought a 7sPlus and if so have you had any problems with it?

4 weeks and 4 days till vacation. Grandchildren are really excited. They came for a overnight Saturday and we talked about what they wanted to do on vacation....granddaughter wants to go to Mall at Millenia again for a short shopping visit...grandson heard this and said...not shopping again....I told him we would get him some electronic device of his choice. He is a our techie and loves his computers iPad, games etc...he told me I was using women's shopping psychology on him....can't pull anything over on this one


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I did not make any Easter baskets but did Easter candy shopping for goodies
> 
> 
> Half priced candy always taste better!
> 
> 
> Was not interested in making dinner tonight as I had a long day
> 
> So went to crackle barrel in town and wished I did make dinner tonight
> 
> I must be tired of that place
> Nothing I was interested in tonight


The only thing good there is their Sunday boneless fried chicken.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 232025
> View attachment 232024
> 
> 
> View attachment 232023


What is that green stuff on the bottom of that burger?!?!?


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> What is that green stuff on the bottom of that burger?!?!?



I'm trying to ignore it......it's ruining a beautiful image! 

Won't happen again.........


----------



## macraven

Robo
I plan to get the 7s+ also
Almost got it last week and will wait until I get some things done before I do get the new iPhone 

Sounds like fun for your planned shopping trips


----------



## macraven

The green stuff I like best are $$$$$$


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Thinking of getting a new iPhone. Has anyone bought a 7sPlus and if so have you had any problems with it?




Me!  I love it.  Nope, have it in a lifeproof case and just have some like, it's big, but got over that quickly.  Kids both got regular size 7's.  They really like them too.  I also got 128 memory, as I love to take pictures, and download the kids' music purchases.  Do it.  You'll be happy you got the larger size.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, he'll be happy when he gets there........they have great tech gadgets and great food at Mall at Millenia, made mine happy 


Think I'm the only out of date person who's not interested in an IPhone......I think almost everyone I know has one........I have a Samsung android and love it! Does everything I need a phone to do......and takes fabulous pictures..........maybe one day I'll join the masses and get one........everyone seems to love them. 

Heading out soon to get waxed again.......never enjoy that being done! 

Then baked salmon for dinner tonight........not sure what we're having with it.....will decide later. Sweet potatoes for me anyway, but they don't like them........

Can't believe how quick April is passing by........


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Think I'm the only out of date person who's not interested in an IPhone......I think almost everyone I know has one........I have a Samsung android and love it! Does everything I need a phone to do......and takes fabulous pictures..........maybe one day I'll join the masses and get one........everyone seems to love them.



Android all the way!!! Not knocking the iproducts...Apple products are great and you can do anything on them...that Steve Jobs allows you to...but, he's been gone a while.


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Android all the way!!! Not knocking the iproducts...Apple products are great and you can do anything on them...that Steve Jobs allows you to...but, he's been gone a while.


I hate Itunes! No more apple for me after this phone. Back to android!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely loved him in everything!  Those episodes of Murder she Wrote he was in as Harry McGraw the detective friend of Jessica's are among my favourites........they were great buds in real life........nice stories from her about him........and of course Dirty Dancing.........
> 
> Enjoy that cuppa Lynne........we had 44f today.........cold, but sunny.



And Lumiere in the animated Beauty & the Beast (also w/ Angela Lansbury) 
And the original Billy Flynn in Chicago on Broadway.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Robo, he'll be happy when he gets there........they have great tech gadgets and great food at Mall at Millenia, made mine happy
> 
> 
> Think I'm the only out of date person who's not interested in an IPhone......I think almost everyone I know has one........I have a Samsung android and love it! Does everything I need a phone to do......and takes fabulous pictures..........maybe one day I'll join the masses and get one........everyone seems to love them.
> 
> Heading out soon to get waxed again.......never enjoy that being done!
> 
> Then baked salmon for dinner tonight........not sure what we're having with it.....will decide later. Sweet potatoes for me anyway, but they don't like them........
> 
> Can't believe how quick April is passing by........


I don't have an iphone.   Actually, I have yet to have my own cell phone.  I have to specify since I sometimes now use hubby's old cell phone since work issued him an iphone.  I sent my very first text just a few months ago.  My eldest and I share the cell phone, depending on who needs it for actual phone calls.  It has an "M" on it.   Maybe that means Motorola.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Tuesday y'all!

Tuesday isn't a very exciting days.  Actually, this whole week is pretty normal for us.  I've been working on scheduling Disney Fastpasses since the plan is to activate them on the 29th.  I'm finding it's hard to get a couple prime fastpasses when you're only allowed to do them 30 days or less in advance.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> I'm trying to ignore it......it's ruining a beautiful image!
> 
> Won't happen again.........


Please make sure it doesn't! Went to one of the Brazilian steak houses a couple of times. They pointed out the salad bar to me. I just laughed! Bring on the meat!


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Happy Tuesday y'all!
> 
> Tuesday isn't a very exciting days.  Actually, this whole week is pretty normal for us.  I've been working on scheduling Disney Fastpasses since the plan is to activate them on the 29th.  I'm finding it's hard to get a couple prime fastpasses when you're only allowed to do them 30 days or less in advance.


You're on the wrong side of the boards kolhby! No mentioning that name which we don't speak of!


----------



## kohlby

pcstang said:


> You're on the wrong side of the boards kolhby! No mentioning that name which we don't speak of!


Lol.  Universal.  Universal.  Universal.   We're headed to Universal this weekend.  Is that better balance?  I think of myself as a Universal person who likes going to Disney too, instead of the reverse.

It took me a while to figure out that Motherland and Dark Side meant.  I originally though Motherland meant Universal on our boards and Disney was the Darkside.


----------



## macraven

Darkside not UO.....


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> And Lumiere in the animated Beauty & the Beast (also w/ Angela Lansbury)
> And the original Billy Flynn in Chicago on Broadway.



Never seen Beauty and the beast........I know, shameful.......I adore Angela Lansbury though........and he just looked like such an amazing guy........no one had a bad word to say about him.........



pcstang said:


> Please make sure it doesn't! Went to one of the Brazilian steak houses a couple of times. They pointed out the salad bar to me. I just laughed! Bring on the meat!



Lol.......I can imagine......me too! 



pcstang said:


> You're on the wrong side of the boards kolhby! No mentioning that name which we don't speak of!



Now.......you know someone will now accuse you of being touchy..........


Glad I'm not in the minority of not wanting an IPhone..........I like my android. 

Really chilly outside tonight.........glad I'm in.


----------



## tink1957

I finally gave in and turned on the ac Carole...not to rub it in 

Android gal all the way for me but considering a new phone since this one burns so much data or maybe it's the dis...who knows

Now that our trip is all booked I'm anxiously awaiting the details on HHN and the festival with food and wine that shall not be named according to pc


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I finally gave in and turned on the ac Carole...not to rub it in
> 
> Android gal all the way for me but considering a new phone since this one burns so much data or maybe it's the dis...who knows
> 
> Now that our trip is all booked I'm anxiously awaiting the details on HHN and the festival with food and wine that shall not be named according to pc



Lol.......Thanks Vicki!! Although I've just turned thermostat down as it's boiling now........we have fantastic insulation thankfully and our house warms easily and the aga is always on too which helps.........but very jealous you need AC right now.........

Yep, looking forward to HHN details this year...........then Mac can get the thread started.........


----------



## macraven

I hope hhn info is released soon
..... like in the next few days


Been busy today and in and out and about

Looking forwards to Saturday as my calendar is clear that day


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Never seen Beauty and the beast........I know, shameful.......I adore Angela Lansbury though........and he just looked like such an amazing guy........no one had a bad word to say about him.........



Whoops...caught myself laughing at the wrong thing...again. I first thought you wrote "I adore Angela Lansbury though........and he just looked like such an amazing guy" as a nod to The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson. He would always mention Sir Paul McCartney, while showing a picture of Angela Lansbury. For those not in the know...check out this link. I really like ole Craig...don't know how you guys, that had to put up with his drug-fueled antics before we got him, feel about him.

Anyway, I then realized the second part of your statement was referencing Jerry Orbach...who was awesome.


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Whoops...caught myself laughing at the wrong thing...again. I first thought you wrote "I adore Angela Lansbury though........and he just looked like such an amazing guy" as a nod to The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson. He would always mention Sir Paul McCartney, while showing a picture of Angela Lansbury. For those not in the know...check out this link. I really like ole Craig...don't know how you guys, that had to put up with his drug-fueled antics before we got him, feel about him.
> 
> Anyway, I then realized the second part of your statement was referencing Jerry Orbach...who was awesome.



Lol........I should change it to Jerry Orbach looked like an amazing guy.........but won't since now....it should be obvious.........lol.........


You have Saturday free mac???? Wow........what'll you do, you're normally on a constant treadmill of things to do.........


Plan a few hours of housework this morning.......some ironing this afternoon.......I don't cook tonight as I go out with my friend, so they're on their own with cooking...........well, DH cooks as DS isn't home till just after 6. 

Breakfast first...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Oh yeah it's hump day
Another busy day here



Lots of rain last night
Think it will improve our drought conditions here in my area

But then it means more mowing the grass 

Wait.... that's not a problem for me
As I do not mow

MrMac's job!


----------



## Lynne G

yes it is!  Hump day, the week-end is in sight, and the middle of the work week is upon us.  Hey Keisha - see camel -- yes it's Wednesday.  






  this one's for Schumi.  yep, it's Wednesday.

Can you tell I'm looking forward to the week-end?  

Cloudy start to the day, no glorious sunshine either.  Rain to start late tonight, and while closer to 80 tomorrow, rain, more rain, and a thunderstorm or two thrown in there.   Not a nice Thursday on tap.  It's Spring, and that means cool evenings and mornings.  HeHe,  DH left earlier than I did this morning, and after closing the door, opened it again.  Came in to grab a sweatshirt.  Yeah, cool enough I wore my jacket and a light sweater.  You either get freezer temperatures or almost humid warm inside temperatures.  I am deciding to add ice to my tea or not.  It's starting to feel like the cold air is setting in.  More traffic too.  City kids are back to school. 

Good morning all!  Have a great day homies, closer to summer every day.


----------



## macraven

Lynne life is preparing you for life in the South in the future 


Hot and muggy days with rain
Early morning clouds
Dip in temps before the heat comes

You'll learn to love it


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, DH mowed the grass for the first time this year, this week-end.  DS was recruited to mow too.  Yep, rain, and warmer temperatures, and the grass is happy.  Spring.  Yes, it is.  And I'm loving the colors we're starting to have again.

Hope your water table is good again Mac.

Yeah, maybe Mac.  I am not happy being cold as much anymore.  Saw an advertisement for retirement Margaritaville place in Ft. L that's to be open in a few years.  Ooh, an view of the beach, and a drink in hand.  Yeah, I could get used to that.  Eh, 10 or so more years before any dreaming takes place.


----------



## macraven

This was the first mowing ?

My neighbors started the first mowing in January

Mr Mac is about ready to hire a service for our yard

The thrill has worn off ...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This was the first mowing ?
> 
> My neighbors started the first mowing in January
> 
> Mr Mac is about ready to hire a service for our yard
> 
> The thrill has worn off ...



Lol........I like his thinking! I'm a big believer in leaving things like that to the experts......that could be because we're not really keen gardeners...........

We have planted a whole bunch of white rose bushes......my favourite flowers........hoping they grow well and get a good bloom off them........although the guy who comes to tend the trees said we planted them at the wrong time.......lol........probably.


----------



## macraven

I need to figure out how to post my pictures here

All my roses started to bloom
some weeks back 
I have several bushes in colors of white, yellow, pink and red


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Lynne and Schumi .

Schumi I laughed at the minion sleeping pic. That's me.....LOL...hot flashes have the blankets on and off all night.

Had landscape Company over the other day and hubby is having holly trees and other shrubs pulled out for new plantings in front of house. Will be a mess, but ready for a change.

Going to shop a new grill. The bigger grills are cheaper than the smaller ones.  Thought that was funny. I have a
Char-broil grill that lasted along time. Looking at a char-broil infrared grill. Ready to grill some meat outside.


----------



## Robo56

Mac after you are take your pictures with your iPhone

Go to upload a file at bottom right on Dis page here

Choose photo library

Choose your photo

Hit done on upper left by camera roll

Then it will load your photo

And hit full image bottom left.


Hope this helps. Would love to see pic of your pretty flowers.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I need to figure out how to post my pictures here
> 
> All my roses started to bloom
> some weeks back
> I have several bushes in colors of white, yellow, pink and red



They are lovely. If mine ever bloom I'll post a picture........lol



Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac, Lynne and Schumi .
> 
> Schumi I laughed at the minion sleeping pic. That's me.....LOL...hot flashes have the blankets on and off all night.
> 
> Had landscape Company over the other day and hubby is having holly trees and other shrubs pulled out for new plantings in front of house. Will be a mess, but ready for a change.
> 
> Going to shop a new grill. The bigger grills are cheaper than the smaller ones.  Thought that was funny. I have a
> Char-broil grill that lasted along time. Looking at a char-broil infrared grill. Ready to grill some meat outside.



Hot flashes.........it comes to us all eventually! Not looking forward to that.......DH says I'm never going to have hot flashes as I'm always cold.......lol........

Good luck with Grill shopping.......always a fun purchase........we have a gas one and DH loves it......I've never used it........size of a small car though!! Boys and their toys........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, I love roses.  Had a huge, almost white, rose plant that was planted when the house was built in '52.  We lost her with the ice storm we had a few years ago.  I've tried planting a new rose plant where she stood, but none will take.  I guess that ground was only for that old rose plant.  Now tulips are happily showing their yellow, red, and purple flowers.  I also lost all my hyacinths when my dog died.  I guess she kept the moles and voles away from the garden.  But luckily those plant eaters don't like my tulips or other bulbs.  So, now my hyacinths are in a pot.  I'm hoping they don't get eaten. 

Yeah, thankfully, only hot flashes are at night, and not every night.  DH doesn't care, though he sometimes complains when I take all the blanket around me.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope I'm a good few years away from hot flashes yet...........mum sailed through menopause......didn't hit till late 50's and was over quickly......hoping I'm going to be the same......being 49 it's coming........

Heading out soon......need to pick up one of DS suits from dry cleaners......and get some fresh veg.......won't take long.......then Wednesday night out with friend............


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Whoops...caught myself laughing at the wrong thing...again. I first thought you wrote "I adore Angela Lansbury though........and he just looked like such an amazing guy" as a nod to The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson. He would always mention Sir Paul McCartney, while showing a picture of Angela Lansbury. For those not in the know...check out this link. I really like ole Craig...don't know how you guys, that had to put up with his drug-fueled antics before we got him, feel about him.
> 
> Anyway, I then realized the second part of your statement was referencing Jerry Orbach...who was awesome.



The Paul McCartney/Angela Lansbury story made me laugh. I liked Craig a lot on late night.. I had no idea about his past tho...


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, thankfully, only hot flashes are at night, and not every night. DH doesn't care, though he sometimes complains when I take all the blanket around me.



I wish they were only at night. They tend to come at will. Sometimes more than others.  There is no rhyme or reason....LOL....and life goes on.....


----------



## keishashadow

Looking what the easter bunny brought to our house...

We have welcomed to our jungle, Chewie aka Chewbacca. He thinks he's a human but born a Havanese who will be rocking a modified puppy cut vs the full blown show appearance.

PS loving that his hair (not to be confused with fur) is hypoallergenic and non shedding!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, I'm a dog lover, and one of my cousin's has one.  Such a cute dog.  Much happiness with Chewy.  And that may be a good name for him, as my labs were good at chewing almost anything.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good morning

Not hump day for me....today is the start of my week since I had the past 2 days off.  At least I get to go in late today.

Glad I'm past the hot flash stage...now into puberty stage 3 where the eyesight goes...oh the joys of growing old

I used to have a huge rose garden with over 60 bushes many years ago until we got a big freeze that killed all of them off and I didn't have the heart or the money to replant them all.  Now I have around 15 in various colors...I still miss my old garden though.

Still no rain here mac...send some my way, pretty please 

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## tink1957

Cute pup keisha


----------



## macraven

What a beautiful puppy dog !!!! 


Time to spoil Chewy...


You got your best friend with Chewy!


----------



## macraven

Tink yes we finally got some rain and thrilled about it even if we lose the tv signal because of it

We still are in a draught but if more rain continues, it will help a lot



And it will lower our water bill....

Will send some your way


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Looking what the easter bunny brought to our house...
> 
> We have welcomed to our jungle, Chewie aka Chewbacca. He thinks he's a human but born a Havanese who will be rocking a modified puppy cut vs the full blown show appearance.
> 
> PS loving that his hair (not to be confused with fur) is hypoallergenic and non shedding!



Didn't you like the name Barney???   JK.........I should have considered your love of Star Wars when I was thinking of a name for him............

Chewy suits him........he is so gorgeous! He'll be so adored in your home.........

Vicki I said to lady who waxes me last night our eyesight fades as a favour to us........not as bad to look in the mirror and think who is that person looking back at me!!! Or is it just me...........


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Schumi.  My male lab was named Barney, not after the purple guy, but since his mother was an English lab, Barney reminded me of a old man in the English pub I had met years before we got the dog.  And he was a gentle 85 lb baby all his life.  Mother was an English Field Champion, but Barney couldn't catch anything.  His sister, Lizzie, did.  She caught animals and birds in the prime of her life.  Lizzie, because of the song verse, do it til you dizzy, Tin Lizzie, and well, Elizabeth didn't fit her.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Looking at the pics of chewie again, came back to add granddaughter looks like a mini me Keisha ...


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Looking what the easter bunny brought to our house...
> 
> We have welcomed to our jungle, Chewie aka Chewbacca. He thinks he's a human but born a Havanese who will be rocking a modified puppy cut vs the full blown show appearance.
> 
> PS loving that his hair (not to be confused with fur) is hypoallergenic and non shedding!



He's totally adorable! And yay for non-shedding.. I wish my cats were non-shedding...


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Looking at the pics of chewie again, came back to add granddaughter looks like a mini me Keisha ...



Made my day

Carole it took days to get the gang to agree on a name.  Everything i thought of was shot down in flames:  Dobbie (HP), Loki, Bilbo (LoTR), Wembley (fraggle), Gonzo...

I finally presented it as a take or leave it scenario, otherwise would be a:  Stimpey (would need a get a Ren lol), Whitey, Salazar or Gandalf.  Refused to consider calling him outside by any of those names.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Made my day
> 
> Carole it took days to get the gang to agree on a name.  Everything i thought of was shot down in flames:  Dobbie (HP), Loki, Bilbo (LoTR), Wembley (fraggle), Gonzo...
> 
> I finally presented it as a take or leave it scenario, otherwise would be a:  Stimpey (would need a get a Ren lol), Whitey, Salazar or Gandalf.  Refused to consider calling him outside by any of those names.


Cute pup! I miss my Rotts but 3 kids are enough! Heading to Savannah GA next week, stalking TA and other sites. Any experts please chime in. We need rain too Tink. Nothing for a few weeks now.


----------



## Lynne G

Was in Savannah a long time ago, so sorry can't help ya PC.  I guess I'd go with a chain hotel that gets decent reviews.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> HeHe, Schumi.  My male lab was named Barney, not after the purple guy, but since his mother was an English lab, Barney reminded me of a old man in the English pub I had met years before we got the dog.  And he was a gentle 85 lb baby all his life.  Mother was an English Field Champion, but Barney couldn't catch anything.  His sister, Lizzie, did.  She caught animals and birds in the prime of her life.  Lizzie, because of the song verse, do it til you dizzy, Tin Lizzie, and well, Elizabeth didn't fit her.  LOL



I like labs......if ever we were to get a dog that would be one we would consider.......doubt we will though,........too lazy......especially on cold dark winter mornings.......



macraven said:


> Looking at the pics of chewie again, came back to add granddaughter looks like a mini me Keisha ...



Isn't she the image of Keisha!!! I thought the same thing........



keishashadow said:


> Made my day
> 
> Carole it took days to get the gang to agree on a name.  Everything i thought of was shot down in flames:  Dobbie (HP), Loki, Bilbo (LoTR), Wembley (fraggle), Gonzo...
> 
> I finally presented it as a take or leave it scenario, otherwise would be a:  Stimpey (would need a get a Ren lol), Whitey, Salazar or Gandalf.  Refused to consider calling him outside by any of those names.



Chewy kinda fits........funny when you name them it just suits them........


I'm fed up with the cold now. It's not bitterly cold or a howling gale, just chilly. 

I'm ready for summer.......


----------



## kohlby

Wine Wednesday sounds great to me!

Keisha-  So cute!  I so want a dog but we wouldn't be responsible pet owners if we got one now.  I'll have to live vicariously through others who have pets.  (There is likely a gerbil in our near future since they don't have a long life expectancy, but I still want a dog or cat!)

Not sure about hot flash stage. I've been getting those during the middle of the night for as long as I can remember - even in my 20's.  That's the only time I really have them so perhaps it's blood sugar related.  I have been noticing that they've been coming more often recently though.  So, maybe I'm entering that stage of life.  Eyesight has decreased a little - I don't need reading glasses quite yet but I have noticed a difference.

Still no rain here.  We desperately need rain to decrease the chance of more wildfires.  We now have to water part of our backyard with the hose since the lawn guys sliced a hose part by one sprinkler one day.  I put in the work order but who knows when they'll get that fixed.  Our HOA includes all yard work - which is usually nice.  Just annoying when things won't get fixed as fast as they would otherwise.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Was in Savannah a long time ago, so sorry can't help ya PC.  I guess I'd go with a chain hotel that gets decent reviews.


We've had a private residence rented for a while now. Just looking at tours. etc to do. We are in the historic district on the river so the kids should have fun.


----------



## macraven

Nothing to add about hot flashes
Never had one in my life


But I have flashed in the park 
Believe Bluer and wife deleted those pictures


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> We've had a private residence rented for a while now. Just looking at tours. etc to do. We are in the historic district on the river so the kids should have fun.




My cousin just sold his old antibellum house in savannha a year ago

I hear the city is a great place to visit


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> Wine Wednesday sounds great to me!
> 
> Keisha-  So cute!  I so want a dog but we wouldn't be responsible pet owners if we got one now.  I'll have to live vicariously through others who have pets.  (There is likely a gerbil in our near future since they don't have a long life expectancy, but I still want a dog or cat!)
> 
> Not sure about hot flash stage. I've been getting those during the middle of the night for as long as I can remember - even in my 20's.  That's the only time I really have them so perhaps it's blood sugar related.  I have been noticing that they've been coming more often recently though.  So, maybe I'm entering that stage of life.  Eyesight has decreased a little - I don't need reading glasses quite yet but I have noticed a difference.
> 
> Still no rain here.  We desperately need rain to decrease the chance of more wildfires.  We now have to water part of our backyard with the hose since the lawn guys sliced a hose part by one sprinkler one day.  I put in the work order but who knows when they'll get that fixed.  Our HOA includes all yard work - which is usually nice.  Just annoying when things won't get fixed as fast as they would otherwise.



We had gerbils many years ago. One for each kid.  Turns out a male & a female. Let's just say after Aphrodite ate her entire brood, they were set free in the wild.



macraven said:


> Nothing to add about hot flashes
> Never had one in my life
> 
> 
> But I have flashed in the park
> Believe Bluer and wife deleted those pictures



 I miss all the good stuff

How the heck did u luck out on not having hot flashes. I was 'lucky' surgically got to slam into it akin to a freakin brick wall.  The family hid from me for approximately a year


----------



## pcstang




----------



## pcstang

I was trying to add video of the fires behind my uncles house. They live one exit north of WDW.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I was trying to add video of the fires behind my uncles house. They live one exit north of WDW.


Oh
I thought you had the evidence to show the view from red fish blue fish


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I miss all the good stuff
> 
> How the heck did u luck out on not having hot flashes. I was 'lucky' surgically got to slam into it akin to a freakin brick wall.  The family hid from me for approximately a year



No cotton pickin idea...
since it hasn't happened yet, probably never will


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> No cotton pickin idea...
> since it hasn't happened yet, probably never will



Maybe you missed it lol. Lucky duck


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I heard land all around WDW have fire restrictions.  No rain is good for park touring, not for the land.  Fire near homes is scary.  

Well, it's Thursday, so take a big gulp of your choice of drink.  

It's muggy, and muggy, and rain will have an on and off switch all day, with heavier rain later in the evening.  HeHe, soccer coach told kids to wear raincoats if you want during practice later tonight.  They'll play in rain, even heavier rain, as long as no thunder.  Plastic bags and change of clothes going in car tonight.   I've made little one strip outside the car.  Priorities!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Have a nice afternoon Schumi!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning


----------



## schumigirl

You too Lynne.........

Lovely day here........went for a long walk along the beach with a good friend this morning and sorted the problems of the world out very easily in 3 hours.........easy peasy  Then celebrated being so healthy by having scones with cream and milky coffees........we did call it lunch though!

Still a bit cool even in the sun, but we were wearing warm jackets and a hat........saw folks with shorts and no jackets......not warm enough for that yet!! 

And our builders are now starting tomorrow instead of Monday.......scaffolding is going up as I speak..........they finished previous job earlier than they thought. So tea/coffee making is on my agenda this afternoon........

Happy Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Tink!  Hope your coffee is good.  Me, 2 cups of tea, and the last one is now going to be ice tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Robo!  Hope your coffee is just right.


----------



## Chuckers

Holy Crap!! It's THURSDAY!!! Tomorrow's pay day!! YAY!! (This week is flying by!)
143 days to go!!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 232292
> 
> View attachment 232293
> 
> View attachment 232294



I stole your minions meme.. it made me literally LOL.


----------



## macraven

Anyone ever have an issue with the auto sign in for Dis !

Had that happen earlier this morning
Probably a glitch I ran into 


We are due for some more rain and I hope it comes today
Tink needs the rain too for her flowers


Wonder how her new kitty cat is doing?


----------



## schumigirl

No issue with auto sign in, but I have to press the like button twice and a couple of times post reply too........


----------



## kohlby

Sign in usually works for me but I have trouble posting about half the time I come to this site.  It's been an issue for several years.  I notice it during the busier times of day.  

Pcstang - Is that fire still burning?  It's too hard to keep up with what is burning where.  I found some of the maps that showed it weren't accurate so now I just pay attention to roads closed due to fire.  I figure I'll see/smell it if it's at all close.  It is so incredibly flat here that I can see for quite a distance.  SC/GA wasn't exactly mountainous where I lived, but the hills and super tall trees blocked us from seeing very far usually.

Not much planned today - have to go to the library yet again.  I should have picked a house due to proximity to the library since I'm there so often!  I looked at grocery stores, since I'm there often too.  And that is very much covered.  The library will actually deliver books to my house, but I still need to drive there to return them.  It's food truck day today, so dinner is planned.  There's an enormous truck that cooks pizza in it that all will eat so we're good.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Oh
> I thought you had the evidence to show the view from red fish blue fish


Lol I'm sure I could round of some evidence though! You do have my murse picture and stories though to combat that.


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Sign in usually works for me but I have trouble posting about half the time I come to this site.  It's been an issue for several years.  I notice it during the busier times of day.
> 
> Pcstang - Is that fire still burning?  It's too hard to keep up with what is burning where.  I found some of the maps that showed it weren't accurate so now I just pay attention to roads closed due to fire.  I figure I'll see/smell it if it's at all close.  It is so incredibly flat here that I can see for quite a distance.  SC/GA wasn't exactly mountainous where I lived, but the hills and super tall trees blocked us from seeing very far usually.
> 
> Not much planned today - have to go to the library yet again.  I should have picked a house due to proximity to the library since I'm there so often!  I looked at grocery stores, since I'm there often too.  And that is very much covered.  The library will actually deliver books to my house, but I still need to drive there to return them.  It's food truck day today, so dinner is planned.  There's an enormous truck that cooks pizza in it that all will eat so we're good.


No, he said it was out as of last week. He sent me some videos that I tried to upload. It was scary close to his house.


----------



## keishashadow

Hola amigas & amigos!  

Feel like i have jet lag, phone messages all night here.Anyone else use that disney ADR finder? I had alerts set up for May.  They started coming in rapidly before 2 am, one after the other.   

What's odd is once they are found you have to restart the search. HA, i lost count of how many kept coming thru.  Finally, turned phone on silent @ 4am. Would've done so earlier but with my mom in nursing home...

Worst part, all the BoG dinner slots were taken by time i signed in. Looks like the notifications stopped earlythis am. Perhaps a glitch in the system?  Site says it's a beta test sort of thing but has been up & running for years.  

Ok, here it comes, i cannot resist...

That would never happen @ Universal

I am so happy that U hasn't gone to that sort of 180 day reservation prior hoop jumping for dining reservations!!!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone . 

Lynne coffee was good this morning thank you for asking. Hope your tea was yummy. 

Keisha that is one cute doggy. The name fits. On your BOG ADR if you can not get one I would just walk up to the check in window and ask if they can work you in. With the kindness of Tink in September we had one for 2 and wanted to add another person(me) and it was just a little wait and we were in. When we were seated it was no where near full at all. I saw people walking up and asking for possibility of getting in and they did.

Schumi walk on the beach negates the calories of the scone and cream for sure. That's in my rules of if you eat something bad you either eat something good (veggies or fruit) or exercise .

Laundry and house chores and prep for dinner tonight done. 

Off to doc appt.  

Have great rest of the afternoon everyone.


----------



## macraven

Hope you return with a good doc appointment 
Doc should give you an A+


----------



## macraven

I came here to whine that nothing good on tv right now........

So this means I do the laundry now


----------



## Lynne G

Aww laundry is as over rated as grocery shopping.  Could be waiting patiently for little one to finish soccer practice.  Waiting in the car for another hour.  Phone is keeping me awake.  So tired and not sure why, but headache from time I got home.  Ate dinner and had soda, but still head throbbing.  Drugs and bed when we finally get home.  

Hope all have a lovely night.

Oh and we may have a change in holiday plans.  Apparently, an ape and a late night host, and a Volcano are now calling my kids' names.  Best laid plans and a bigger pocketbook.


----------



## macraven

Color me blonde but I'd say UO will see you this Christmas


----------



## Lynne G

Blonde it is.  And I am kinda giddy that now I can see the new stuff.  Will definitely take pictures of Potter in holiday mode.  Now I just have to run the numbers and could kick both butts as when I reserved October last year for this year, price has never been as cheap.  Looking at much higher prices, but seeing the pacific twice this year, well I am slowly getting on board.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I came here to whine that nothing good on tv right now........
> 
> So this means I do the laundry now



That's ok Mac you can come here and whine anytime. I might whine with you. Oh wait does singing out of tune count.

A little trivia question: do you remember the band that had an album named "You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish"?



Lynne G said:


> Aww laundry is as over rated as grocery shopping. Could be waiting patiently for little one to finish soccer practice. Waiting in the car for another hour. Phone is keeping me awake. So tired and not sure why, but headache from time I got home. Ate dinner and had soda, but still head throbbing. Drugs and bed when we finally get home.
> 
> Hope all have a lovely night.
> 
> Oh and we may have a change in holiday plans. Apparently, an ape and a late night host, and a Volcano are now calling my kids' names. Best laid plans and




Lynne hope the headache gets better and you get a good nights sleep tonight. Yep! Universal has a way of calling a person back very easily.


----------



## Robo56

I'am going to look for something to watch on Netflix.


----------



## macraven

Finally an episode of law and order I have not seen yet is on


Well, could have seen this one 20 years ago but it's not a repeat from the past week


----------



## wagman67

Mac, what do you mean there is nothing good on TV tonight? I just watch a great demonstration of housekeeping....

My Nashville Predators just swept the Chicago Blackhawks!!!! WooHoo!!!!

I think it is the first time in NHL history the number 8 seed has swept the number 1 seed.


----------



## macraven

Oops.....

My back is turned so twist that knife one more time

Lol

When I lived in chgo was a big Blackhawk fan

Since home is now georgia I better start living the predators !


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Oops.....
> 
> My back is turned so twist that knife one more time
> 
> Lol
> 
> When I lived in chgo was a big Blackhawk fan
> 
> Since home is now georgia I better start living the predators !




That's the spirit...repeat after me "Let's go Predators, let's go!!!"


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> That's the spirit...repeat after me "Let's go Predators, let's go!!!"


Welcome to smashville!


----------



## macraven

Signed sealed delivered .


----------



## Lynne G

I'm yours.  LOL  Black and Orange fan here.  We're not even close to the dance lately.  HeHe, when we passed a local bar last night, I remarked some souls still there.  Little one said, yeah, well all the hockey games are on.  Sigh.  I hate late night driving anymore.

Still some head pain, and I don't know why, but the fact that we now have a Low Weather System giving us rain today, means barometric pressure is dropping, and I swear that messes bodies up.   More drugs for me with my tea.  Cold tea, as while it 50 and raining quite nicely, it's muggy inside.  

But, there is a smile on my face.  It's Friday.  And that means, not as early wake up tomorrow.  And the week-end!  Wahoo!


















Come on y'all -- homies it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Yup fryday


----------



## Robo56

Morning


----------



## kohlby

Lynne - Hope you feel better soon.  Maybe Universal planning will make you feel better??  nothing is lost if it doesn't.



Off to Portofino tomorrow for a weekend getaway!  Can't actually do the parks with the kids until Sunday though due to their block-out dates.  I think we'll hit up Sea World tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> Welcome to smashville!



I Like it, I love it, I want some more of it!!!!



Robo56 said:


>



I was doing that same dance last night...still feel like it this morning...styling in my Preds Jersey, at work (love a place that loves the local teams and allows you to celebrate them).


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Kohlby.  Sounds like a nice week-end get away.

Yeah, planning.  Kids love Aquadica, don't like the Disney water parks, but want to check out VB.  I hope it's a fun place, and really warm like it was last December visit.  I am interested in the cabanas, I hope they are the lowest cost when we go.  Thankfully, saw a military ticket that expires at the end of the year, so perfect for the kids.  I guess Robo's right, AP burning a big hole in my pocket.  We also like to end with Universal, as it feels closer to the airport.

Now off to check rental rates.  Again.  Hope to whittle down more.  But at least set for 2, now looking, I'd better at least take a stab at number 3.

Ahh, nice that Jerseys are allowed Wags.  We have dress down Friday, but no go on other than collared shirts.


----------



## wagman67

kohlby said:


> Off to Portofino tomorrow for a weekend getaway!  Can't actually do the parks with the kids until Sunday though due to their block-out dates.  I think we'll hit up Sea World tomorrow for a few hours.



Have Fun!! I head out to San Diego on Sunday....so, happy travels to all you travelers.


----------



## keishashadow

Jr was here overnight, getting car inspected & I get a free lunch today, whee!

Have GD overnight again tomorrow, not invited to family wedding hmmph. Not even a fancy affair

Have a great weekend all, going to be rather cold/rainy here.



Lynne G said:


> Aww laundry is as over rated as grocery shopping.  Could be waiting patiently for little one to finish soccer practice.  Waiting in the car for another hour.  Phone is keeping me awake.  So tired and not sure why, but headache from time I got home.  Ate dinner and had soda, but still head throbbing.  Drugs and bed when we finally get home.
> 
> Hope all have a lovely night.
> 
> Oh and we may have a change in holiday plans.  Apparently, an ape and a late night host, and a Volcano are now calling my kids' names.  Best laid plans and a bigger pocketbook.



How you going to keep them down on the farm?  Lol i love the beaches in FL but always feel like I'm wasting daylight in the parks when


macraven said:


> Oops.....
> 
> My back is turned so twist that knife one more time
> 
> Lol
> 
> When I lived in chgo was a big Blackhawk fan
> 
> Since home is now georgia I better start living the predators !



If you're going to the darkside, why not root for the existing champs

_Let's go Pens
_
You know the youngest DS has been blues fan for a decade, enjoyed visiting town for the winter classic. Have to say i have soft spot in my heart for them, would love to see that game.  IMO this video is one of the best out there.  You have to scroll in about a minute for the actual video


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Ahh, nice that Jerseys are allowed Wags.  We have dress down Friday, but no go on other than collared shirts.



Oh...I got the collar covered as well!!! Didn't have to, but that would just be unprofessional...


----------



## Monykalyn

I just come here for the daily memes 
Rainy, colder here - UCK! Rest of week was sooooo nice. DH is on his third set of sensors for the lawn sprinklers-supposed to "sense" when ground wet and not turn on. Sprinklers ALWAYS turn on in rain (and we had major storm early am). Little does he know that when rain is predicted I just shut water off to sprinklers (forgot yesterday as he swore when he installed these that they would work this time-riiiggghht).  Gonna be a soggy day volunteering at Rock n Ribs for sure.


keishashadow said:


> You know the youngest DS has been blues fan for a decade, enjoyed visiting town for the winter classic. Have to say i have soft spot in my heart for them, would love to see that game.


We have several friends that went to Winter Classic! Lots of hockey fans here (STL baseball and hockey town, and rumor is trying for a MLS team)

At this rate DS soccer game will be rained out tomorrow (pictures are at 7:30 am! obviously DH was gonna take him to those).

3 large cups of coffee later and still not motivated....
Happy Friday all!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, soccer.  They will play in the rain, and little one is playing on Sunday, which is to be a low 50 degrees, with rain.  At least it is in the afternoon, and home field.

Hope DS gets in his pictures and games tomorrow MonyK.









And hey, you woke up, checked the DIS, had coffee, you're done for the day, right.  LOL  It is Friday, and for that, relaxing is good too, especially when it's raining and not so warm.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Kohlby.  Sounds like a nice week-end get away.
> 
> Yeah, planning.  Kids love Aquadica, don't like the Disney water parks, but want to check out VB.  I hope it's a fun place, and really warm like it was last December visit.  I am interested in the cabanas, I hope they are the lowest cost when we go.  Thankfully, saw a military ticket that expires at the end of the year, so perfect for the kids.  I guess Robo's right, AP burning a big hole in my pocket.  We also like to end with Universal, as it feels closer to the airport.
> 
> Now off to check rental rates.  Again.  Hope to whittle down more.  But at least set for 2, now looking, I'd better at least take a stab at number 3.
> 
> Ahh, nice that Jerseys are allowed Wags.  We have dress down Friday, but no go on other than collared shirts.


I was told the water is not heated at VB. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> I just come here for the daily memes
> Rainy, colder here - UCK! Rest of week was sooooo nice. DH is on his third set of sensors for the lawn sprinklers-supposed to "sense" when ground wet and not turn on. Sprinklers ALWAYS turn on in rain (and we had major storm early am). Little does he know that when rain is predicted I just shut water off to sprinklers (forgot yesterday as he swore when he installed these that they would work this time-riiiggghht).  Gonna be a soggy day volunteering at Rock n Ribs for sure.
> 
> We have several friends that went to Winter Classic! Lots of hockey fans here (STL baseball and hockey town, and rumor is trying for a MLS team)
> 
> At this rate DS soccer game will be rained out tomorrow (pictures are at 7:30 am! obviously DH was gonna take him to those).
> 
> 3 large cups of coffee later and still not motivated....
> Happy Friday all!


I have no idea wth is going on in a hockey game. I did have a great time going to a preds game though. Two of the worst soccer fields I've ever been to were when I played in Clearwater and our local fields where I currently live. Both field were built like New Orleans. Idiots!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> I was told the water is not heated at VB. Just throwing that out there.




oh that may be a deterrent to me, but for sure little one will be in that cold water.  Heck, we went to Aquadica, when it was 62 degrees.  Let's just say we took as many towels from the hotel pool as we could carry and we had a great time. And since it should be open when we're there, can get cheap military 3 park tickets, so we'll have to check it out.  I'll probably upgrade to a 3 park, so I'll check it out in October first.  Oh, also, if that's true, I doubt they'd make much money if open in the winter.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> oh that may be a deterrent to me, but for sure little one will be in that cold water.  Heck, we went to Aquadica, when it was 62 degrees.  Let's just say we took as many towels from the hotel pool as we could carry and we had a great time. And since it should be open when we're there, can get cheap military 3 park tickets, so we'll have to check it out.  I'll probably upgrade to a 3 park, so I'll check it out in October first.


I didn't like the info I got yesterday. Not real happy with the pricing I was told. May be done for a while.


----------



## macraven

Pc make that decision after October.....


----------



## Lynne G

Sad to hear that PC.  My AP expires in August, so I will renew and think about upgrading to 3 parks,  but will stay preferred.


----------



## keishashadow

Is there anything better than Udon noodles.  Why yes there is, a take container of leftovers 



Lynne G said:


> oh that may be a deterrent to me, but for sure little one will be in that cold water.  Heck, we went to Aquadica, when it was 62 degrees.  Let's just say we took as many towels from the hotel pool as we could carry and we had a great time. And since it should be open when we're there, can get cheap military 3 park tickets, so we'll have to check it out.  I'll probably upgrade to a 3 park, so I'll check it out in October first.  Oh, also, if that's true, I doubt they'd make much money if open in the winter.



If you can handle the DC dolphin water, you can do almost anything.  Remember, we are hardy northerners! Lol. Get in our pool once water temp hits 68 degrees, others dip before me...they are 

Most MCO WP/resort pools heated nice & toasty for me, even in winter.



pcstang said:


> I didn't like the info I got yesterday. Not real happy with the pricing I was told. May be done for a while.



Uhoh, did i miss something?  Did the price off regular APH non WP renewals go thru the roof?


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Is there anything better than Udon noodles.  Why yes there is, a take container of leftovers
> 
> 
> 
> If you can handle the DC dolphin water, you can do almost anything.  Remember, we are hardy northerners! Lol. Get in our pool once water temp hits 68 degrees, others dip before me...they are
> 
> Most MCO WP/resort pools heated nice & toasty for me, even in winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhoh, did i miss something?  Did the price off regular APH non WP renewals go thru the roof?


We got in the pool Thursday. 82 degrees so ready to go. That's the plan today too. Not sure about the renewals. All the TMs I've talked to seem confused. Heading down the weekend of may 20 and I'll ask more questions.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Sad to hear that PC.  My AP expires in August, so I will renew and think about upgrading to 3 parks,  but will stay preferred.


That's one of the issues. They said to upgrade to 3 park constitutes a new pass, no renewal rate. The $99 add on for preferrred is a promo that ends May 25. I'd be looking at $450 x 5 plus taxes. That's a lot!


----------



## macraven

Just renew your 2 park preferred pass

Swim in your home pool or hotel pools

Wait to later to decide I if you want the 3 day park pass


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> We got in the pool Thursday. 82 degrees so ready to go. That's the plan today too. Not sure about the renewals. All the TMs I've talked to seem confused. Heading down the weekend of may 20 and I'll ask more questions.



Headed to Orlando that weekend, as well, but won't hit HRH or the parks until Tuesday the 23rd. We will be there during VB opening, but don't plan to visit this trip...but, hey, plans change, right?


----------



## keishashadow

Went into low 40's here last night, brrrr



pcstang said:


> We got in the pool Thursday. 82 degrees so ready to go. That's the plan today too. Not sure about the renewals. All the TMs I've talked to seem confused. Heading down the weekend of may 20 and I'll ask more questions.



The mr took a crack at the pool this week since we're supposed to have record breaking heat next weekend - near 90 degrees here & I've been poking him with a stick.

Mechanical issues. Thus far I've ordered 1 part off amazon, another once we find the # on it...looks like a Star Wars Clone Trooper blaster.

We will just miss you in May!  Catching plane back home @ 6 pm on the 20th.  

I'm seeing $54 RT flights end of July thru October to MCO on Spirit.  Tempting for a bonus trip, do believe the mr might make good on changing the lock on the front door if i ditch him again lol.  

Those looking for flights might want to give them a gander.  My experience, planes are new and they keep to schedule far better than Allegiant, yet only 1 per day out of our market could be an issue.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Went into low 40's here last night, brrrr
> 
> 
> 
> The mr took a crack at the pool this week since we're supposed to have record breaking heat next weekend - near 90 degrees here & I've been poking him with a stick.
> 
> Mechanical issues. Thus far I've ordered 1 part off amazon, another once we find the # on it...looks like a Star Wars Clone Trooper blaster.
> 
> We will just miss you in May!  Catching plane back home @ 6 pm on the 20th.
> 
> I'm seeing $54 RT flights end of July thru October to MCO on Spirit.  Tempting for a bonus trip, do believe the mr might make good on changing the lock on the front door if i ditch him again lol.
> 
> Those looking for flights might want to give them a gander.  My experience, planes are new and they keep to schedule far better than Allegiant, yet only 1 per day out of our market could be an issue.


We will be there on the 19th. Just a boys trip this time.
And yes, our pool is a money pit too!


----------



## Lynne G

My October and August flights have never been cheaper since I booked them at the bell and near the bell went SW first opened.  I keep looking.  I did make my first car rental for December.  I don't know what flights SW will have then, I am just going off what I remember from October.

Darn the iPad is not keeping up with my typing.  Outta here and finding lunch with DS and enjoying a first year party for my great DNephew.  All are in for the party, so it will be great to say hello to all but my oldest Dneice ( who will be in CA, and not make the party).


----------



## macraven

Have not had any luck in good air rates yet

Will be a first time for me having to pay out a lot more to book


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday 
Rest up today as Monday tomorrow means go to work


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning. Where is everybody?


----------



## macraven

Guess it is just you and me Robo until I leave for church


----------



## java

Well good morning! I am thinking out loud and this seems like as good a place a step any! Although I suppose by now I am left with sitting on the basement floor.

So my daughter has an  due to expire in August. Hence the quick trip next week. But now I'm thinking of getting one. We will have at least 2 more trips after this one........ hmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## macraven

Java!




You have come to the perfect place to think

Basements are a good place
I like them more than the main floor of a building especially when there is a storm

Kick back your shoes and sit in the easy chair here and stay with us to chat

We talk about everything and all are always welcome to join in here


----------



## keishashadow

Flonase'd & eye drop'd up but the pollen count here has the two of us looking like slobbering monsters after just a few hours of work out in the yard.  Seems earlier than usual this year

I'm still do my best to resist those $54 RT flights lol  I'm not especially picky who gets me to MCO if not taking a cruise

Anybody looking into the FDP for WDW?  Tomorrow's supposed to be the first day of booking.

Burgers on the grill which i hope is working after installation of new heat exchanger today.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Flonase'd & eye drop'd up but the pollen count here has the two of us looking like slobbering monsters after just a few hours of work out in the yard.  Seems earlier than usual this year
> 
> I'm still do my best to resist those $54 RT flights lol  I'm not especially picky who gets me to MCO if not taking a cruise
> 
> Anybody looking into the FDP for WDW?  Tomorrow's supposed to be the first day of booking.
> 
> Burgers on the grill which i hope is working after installation of new heat exchanger today.


I think everyone is getting hammered this year with allergies. I'm a life long sufferer and my two boys seem to be suffering the same fate. Luckily, it doesn't seem to bother my daughter.


----------



## Lynne G

Me, as both kids are adults, well, older one IS an adult, so free dining appeals to us.  But, I have a great deal already, so I don't think FD will be better than I have.  I will be peeking though if it hits tomorrow.

Sunday it is and almost hot with the sun all day. But we will pay for it.  Rain and more rain for the next three days, and barely reaching 60.  But the heavens are going to bless us with close to 90 on Thursday.  I hope these long week forecasts are right.

Chilling, and watching hockey.  All grocery shopping, laundry, car cleaning, and trash put out done.  

Me too PC, bad allergies to pollen run in the male line.  My DS is nicely medicated, and darth vader  makes his appearance if he gets a bad whiff of pollin.  That and a sneezing run.  He also is fondly called chipmunk.  Poor guy, this time of year is when he likes to stay inside.    Little one only seems to get hives when eating.  But not sure what sets her off, but is so long between when it happens.  Medication, and within 20 minutes, the hives go away.  I keep some in my car, and toss, and buy more if it expires.  DS doesn't need his medicine on the fly.  His is a cocktail of prescriptive and over the counter.  He uses nasal sprays that help some too.  Alergy indused asma is what DS has.

Hope all have a great evening.  

Booked three nights to end our winter fun at the dark side.  Great rate for military tickets that expire at the end of the year, so perfect for us.  Mouse gets most of the money though.  Seems the new stuff, and more than a few years away, are enough to spend some time in the world.  I think last time we went, little one was 8.

Ahh, the sun of FLA is surely calling.


----------



## java

I don't want to go back to work tomorrow! We have been on Spring break and it has been delightful. 

The only thing giving me the energy to go(besides the nap I just took) is the thought of My trip in 8 days!!!!

Fun fact I am taking the auto train down, all the old people and I. Or maybe I'm in the old people category?


----------



## macraven

_Tell your boss I gave you Monday off work and with pay_


----------



## macraven

java said:


> My trip is in 8 days!!!!
> 
> Fun fact I am taking the auto train down, all the old people and I. Or maybe I'm in the old people category?




_holy smokes that is coming up soon...
old people fly as they can't do 8-15 hours of driving and then do the parks.
and, young people take the train if they get a sleeper car so the littles can sleep.

_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne you got a nice deal.
lots of trips still to come for you this year.
and closing the year end out at the darkside a few nights.


pc, i have a lot of going against me but allergeries i don't have.
hope you and the others that are allergy sufferers can handle this season.


Keisha, i read that the moderates for free dining at wdw will be the quick service now
i used to do the  free dining packages but don't anymore.
i over eat when on the plan where you get the sit down meals


Robo, sweet you included the orange cat this morning.
Luna is my orange kitty....



now which of my kids here have i missed mentioning?

_


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Flonase'd & eye drop'd up but the pollen count here has the two of us looking like slobbering monsters after just a few hours of work out in the yard.  Seems earlier than usual this year
> 
> I'm still do my best to resist those $54 RT flights lol  I'm not especially picky who gets me to MCO if not taking a cruise
> 
> Anybody looking into the FDP for WDW?  Tomorrow's supposed to be the first day of booking.
> 
> Burgers on the grill which i hope is working after installation of new heat exchanger today.


Hoping for the traditional 3 night stay and w/2 day park hopper minimum requirements but rumor has it that it's a 4 night, 4 day park hopper minimum so we are out as my vacation time and budget will not allow it.  The dark side is my priority so we will go 7 nights at Cabana Bay and 2 nights at Pop if that is the case.

Still waiting for SW to reduce the September airfare


----------



## macraven

_Tink have you seen the rates come down at all yet?
i've only been flying out ot atlanta since last year but was flying out of milwaukee years prior.
leaving from wisconsin, i was getting fares of $59 a way

don't tell me to move back north for cheaper sw flights.....lol


i need october and the flight i would want to take is non stop and it was $178 one way.

the early morning flight is at $100 but when you click on it, the same price is for the lower group cost.
don't know how long they will have seats for that price.

if i did not have to deal with hotel parking, i would drive instead of fly.
but, with something that is coming up, not sure i would want to drive yet.

i think i know your dates.
i'll give you a heads up if i see the prices come down.


did you get rain yet?
we ended up with over 3 inches yesterday and today._


----------



## tink1957

We finally got rain today...my tomatoes were happy.

The flight prices usually go down around memorial day so I'm waiting.  I noticed that the cheapest flight prices are out through mid August now and running around $61 one way...hoping for the $49 we had last year but will settle for whatever we can get.

Thanks for looking out for me mac


----------



## macraven

_all my past years i have flown down to orlando in september probably around the 24th of the month.
fares were so cheap for that time period when they dropped.

now i am flying out on oct 1 and nothing is dropping in price.


i always have your back Tink....!_


----------



## wagman67

Hello all...I am sitting in beautiful San Diego...took a little bit to get here, but I am here. I have a conference the next couple of days. I was surprised to find that I have been set up in a suite that is a living area, dining area, kitchen (including stove and dish washer)...two separate bedrooms (one with a king and another with two queen sized beds)...and two full baths. It's just me! Talk about overboard. I asked if it was a mistake, and was told no, that is just how things fell out today...it did take them almost two hours, after I got here, to have the room ready. I made myself busy, so I wasn't upset, but this place is huge.

Oh well, it's mine for the next three nights...guess I will have to live with it.

Of course, something like this is not going to happen when the whole family hits HRH...one month away.

Hope you all had a great weekend and enjoy the start to your week.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Flonase'd & eye drop'd up but the pollen count here has the two of us looking like slobbering monsters after just a few hours of work out in the yard. Seems earlier than usual this year



I feel your pain. I usually don't have as much problems with the allergies as I have in the last two weeks. Pulled some weeds out of the flower beds today and even after allergy med and nasal spray eyes were terribly itchy and red and nose running. Felt so bad I went to be early. Know I'am wide awake.....LOL


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> I feel your pain. I usually don't have as much problems with the allergies as I have in the last two weeks. Pulled some weeds out of the flower beds today and even after allergy med and nasal spray eyes were terribly itchy and red and nose running. Felt so bad I went to be early. Know I'am wide awake.....LOL


Hope you feel better. Yep, I'm in the same boat. Been outside all weekend with the kids. Took extra Benadryl last night and was out by 8pm. Been awake since 3am.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday Morning all! I've been working since 3:30 am... but there's only 3336 hours until I go on vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Chuckers.  Eek, 3:30, but yay!  Vacation is clearly in sight.  

Ah, was up at 4:30, fell back asleep until 5:40, then napped some more until 6.  That week-end was too fast.  

Rain, we have rain.  Waking up to hear the cars on a wet road, well, sweater and raincoat today.  






 - yeah, and the tea is not cutting it.  Drank the cup so fast, now I have to pour another.  Almost too cool inside today.

Free dining.  Well with my family, and pocketbook, we're staying with the deals we got.  Now if only the dark side allowed an APH discount, but I'll keep checking.  In full vacation mode this year, apparently.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, I was up all night waiting for free dining to drop then spent a few fruitless hours trying to modify my Pop reservation..I was finally able to book around 7:30 ...now I can't sleep but I added another day to our trip so it's all good and I scored it for only $145 more with free food 

Hope you feel better Robo and pc my kids suffer with allergies but thankfully I do not...good thing since I work around plants all day.

Now I'm off to drink a cup of sleepy tea


Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

That's great Tink.  We've done free dining in the past, but the last several years, used a deal and that's been the best.  I'm at POP soon after you, so I am hoping I get a refurbished room.  I'm going to ask to be in the 50's, as a walk to the bus can be long.  Oh, and for the holidays, we're at FQ, at a price much cheaper, and with table dining plan.  While I don't mind the quick service and paying OOP, which we've done before too, with the crazy crowds, a table meal a day, will be a good down time.  At POP, I'm just quick service, but since only 4 nights, that's fine with me.  And my dates are not when free dining is offered.  Even if I come in a day before, to get the free dining, I'd be paying around $300 more for one more night. Last time, was even too much food, but this year, have a better plan, and not really that bothered no dessert with quick service, I rarely ordered it anyway.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Morning Chuckers.  Eek, 3:30, but yay!  Vacation is clearly in sight.
> 
> Ah, was up at 4:30, fell back asleep until 5:40, then napped some more until 6.  That week-end was too fast.
> 
> Rain, we have rain.  Waking up to hear the cars on a wet road, well, sweater and raincoat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - yeah, and the tea is not cutting it.  Drank the cup so fast, now I have to pour another.  Almost too cool inside today.
> 
> Free dining.  Well with my family, and pocketbook, we're staying with the deals we got.  Now if only the dark side allowed an APH discount, but I'll keep checking.  In full vacation mode this year, apparently.



It's also 12009600 seconds until my vacation. The caffeine has kicked in and I am getting really giddy and a bit stupid right now. (Two cups of tea and a 5 hour energy drink...) Kinda laughing at nothing while talking to co-workers. Thankfully, I told my boss I am leaving at noon. 

Yay for full vacation mode! I was in that the moment I made my reservation!


----------



## marciemi

Sad news from here - my father passed away last week.    Heading out tomorrow to Michigan for the funeral (Sat) and to help my mom out for a couple weeks.  She was supposed to be having a hip replacement (that I was already planning to go out for) this Thursday, but of course that's all on hold now.  My brothers have been immensely helpful during all of this (one flew out immediately to be there for mom when it appeared imminent, the other flew out when he left and stayed for the weekend) which is good because I've been sick all week. Currently have absolutely NO voice (I can squeak a little bit when needed) and trying all the home remedies.  Worried about the flight tomorrow due to my cough.  Bleh.  On the plus side, my brothers and their families will all be coming out so some of my guys will meet some cousins for the first time ever (who are now like 6 & 8).  And I'll see all 3 of my guys together for the first time in almost 18 months. 

Anyway, for anyone interested, the link to the obit:  http://www.desmondfuneralhome.com/obituary/Stephen-J.-Seiner/Troy-MI/1721460

One more plus is that I may actually get to see Janet on her trip out now since I'll be coming home sooner most likely from this trip then heading back out again for the surgery later.


----------



## Chuckers

My condolences Marciemi, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## macraven

_Marcie, sad news to hear
Never easy to let go of a loved parent

I'm sure you will have comfort being with the family, good you will have a lot of support for your Mother

Hope you feel better as you travel North
My condolences to you and your family
Keep in touch

You can call me anytime if you want to talk
_


----------



## Lynne G

With sympathy Marcie.  It's hard and I am praying peace for your family.  It is good that all are coming home to help each other.  I hope you feel much better, and get your voice back before you have to leave.  Take care.


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - yea for you!  I was surprised to still see openings for week prior to thanksgiving & over Xmas just now! Just window shopping tho



Lynne G said:


> That's great Tink.  We've done free dining in the past, but the last several years, used a deal and that's been the best.  I'm at POP soon after you, so I am hoping I get a refurbished room.  I'm going to ask to be in the 50's, as a walk to the bus can be long.  Oh, and for the holidays, we're at FQ, at a price much cheaper, and with table dining plan.  While I don't mind the quick service and paying OOP, which we've done before too, with the crazy crowds, a table meal a day, will be a good down time.  At POP, I'm just quick service, but since only 4 nights, that's fine with me.  And my dates are not when free dining is offered.  Even if I come in a day before, to get the free dining, I'd be paying around $300 more for one more night. Last time, was even too much food, but this year, have a better plan, and not really that bothered no dessert with quick service, I rarely ordered it anyway.



Is that the bowling pin one? It was convenient

Have you ever stayed @ SOG? We could only do it in Sept or Jan as the mr not retired from military.  Wasn't available our dates last January though.



marciemi said:


> Sad news from here - my father passed away last week.    Heading out tomorrow to Michigan for the funeral (Sat) and to help my mom out for a couple weeks.  She was supposed to be having a hip replacement (that I was already planning to go out for) this Thursday, but of course that's all on hold now.  My brothers have been immensely helpful during all of this (one flew out immediately to be there for mom when it appeared imminent, the other flew out when he left and stayed for the weekend) which is good because I've been sick all week. Currently have absolutely NO voice (I can squeak a little bit when needed) and trying all the home remedies.  Worried about the flight tomorrow due to my cough.  Bleh.  On the plus side, my brothers and their families will all be coming out so some of my guys will meet some cousins for the first time ever (who are now like 6 & 8).  And I'll see all 3 of my guys together for the first time in almost 18 months.
> 
> Anyway, for anyone interested, the link to the obit:  http://www.desmondfuneralhome.com/obituary/Stephen-J.-Seiner/Troy-MI/1721460
> 
> One more plus is that I may actually get to see Janet on her trip out now since I'll be coming home sooner most likely from this trip then heading back out again for the surgery later.



Aw sorry to hear that Marcie.  Sounds like he was a great guy & had a life well-lived. 

Will hit u up with our current schedule, such as it is once i finally, finalize it lol.   considering flipping the first 2 days as i switched arrival flight last week to a more decent arrival time

Mr treated me the cruise, rates dropped last week to point where i couldn't resist.  I'm surprising him with a balcony upgrade.  Jury out whether that will sink or swim.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, I have Keisha.  We liked SOG, as the rooms were big, and people are well, military polite and generally quiet, like most BOQs.  We used their buses sometimes, and generally walked to the Poly most of the time.  Pool and food not much to say about, but the pizza was decent at the pool, and price is definitely right for where it is.  I'll be visiting it, to get my annual pass, gotta save the tax on that boy, and get the military tickets for kids' dark side.   Nice price on them, and using them at the latest they can be used.  Win, well, more money, that I thought would only mostly be for the mouse.  50's not sure if that's where the Pin is.  Been a long time since I was at POP, and kids refuse to stay there anymore.  Me, well, solo, I want to save money.  Then more days at the darkside was a result.  Yeah, vacation math and all that.........


----------



## buckeev

marciemi said:


> Sad news from here - my father passed away last week.    Heading out tomorrow to Michigan for the funeral (Sat) and to help my mom out for a couple weeks.  She was supposed to be having a hip replacement (that I was already planning to go out for) this Thursday, but of course that's all on hold now.  My brothers have been immensely helpful during all of this (one flew out immediately to be there for mom when it appeared imminent, the other flew out when he left and stayed for the weekend) which is good because I've been sick all week. Currently have absolutely NO voice (I can squeak a little bit when needed) and trying all the home remedies.  Worried about the flight tomorrow due to my cough.  Bleh.  On the plus side, my brothers and their families will all be coming out so some of my guys will meet some cousins for the first time ever (who are now like 6 & 8).  And I'll see all 3 of my guys together for the first time in almost 18 months.
> 
> Anyway, for anyone interested, the link to the obit:  http://www.desmondfuneralhome.com/obituary/Stephen-J.-Seiner/Troy-MI/1721460
> 
> One more plus is that I may actually get to see Janet on her trip out now since I'll be coming home sooner most likely from this trip then heading back out again for the surgery later.


 Sooo sorry to hear that M...Condolences and Safe travels. 
Robert


----------



## tink1957

marciemi said:


> Sad news from here - my father passed away last week.    Heading out tomorrow to Michigan for the funeral (Sat) and to help my mom out for a couple weeks.  She was supposed to be having a hip replacement (that I was already planning to go out for) this Thursday, but of course that's all on hold now.  My brothers have been immensely helpful during all of this (one flew out immediately to be there for mom when it appeared imminent, the other flew out when he left and stayed for the weekend) which is good because I've been sick all week. Currently have absolutely NO voice (I can squeak a little bit when needed) and trying all the home remedies.  Worried about the flight tomorrow due to my cough.  Bleh.  On the plus side, my brothers and their families will all be coming out so some of my guys will meet some cousins for the first time ever (who are now like 6 & 8).  And I'll see all 3 of my guys together for the first time in almost 18 months.
> 
> Anyway, for anyone interested, the link to the obit:  http://www.desmondfuneralhome.com/obituary/Stephen-J.-Seiner/Troy-MI/1721460
> 
> One more plus is that I may actually get to see Janet on her trip out now since I'll be coming home sooner most likely from this trip then heading back out again for the surgery later.


Sounds like he had a wonderful life Marcie, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Robo56

My sympathies and prayers go out to you and your family marciemi .

Hope you get to feeling better.

Tink nice to hear you got your free dining.

Congratulations on the cruise Keisha. Sounds like you have a sweet Mr.

Sounds like there is going to be a few of us at Universal in May and the count down begins. I did make a reservation at Mytho's as I think the parks are going to be busy with the upcoming opening of Volcano Bay.

Think I will go out and ride my John Deere.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> My sympathies and prayers go out to you and your family marciemi .
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> Tink nice to hear you got your free dining.
> 
> Congratulations on the cruise Keisha. Sounds like you have a sweet Mr.
> 
> Sounds like there is going to be a few of us at Universal in May and the count down begins. I did make a reservation at Mytho's as I think the parks are going to be busy with the upcoming opening of Volcano Bay.
> 
> Think I will go out and ride my John Deere.



He's a keeper...law of averages to find one if you kiss enough frogs


----------



## macraven

Today was unusual for me

No appointments....

Had Mr Mac rent a rug doctor and he cleaned the rooms that have carpet in our house


But the job was finished at 11 today but carpets still damp 

Ick

No rain today and temps will start to rise this week
Due to have 86 by Friday


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Today was unusual for me
> 
> No appointments....
> 
> Had Mr Mac rent a rug doctor and he cleaned the rooms that have carpet in our house
> 
> 
> But the job was finished at 11 today but carpets still damp
> 
> Ick
> 
> No rain today and temps will start to rise this week
> Due to have 86 by Friday



Cats will love those carpets    Have early eye dr appt, just checked AccuWeather to figure out what to wear.  App said it's _minus _123 degrees out .  Think I'll let the mr take the dog outside.


----------



## macraven

I was walking in one of the rooms in my house 

Socks are wet
Carpet not dry yet

Yuck


----------



## Lynne G

Swish swish. Mac on her carpet.  Wow, how much wet did carpet guy use?  Not good.  Maybe open windows?

News just played the song, have you ever seen the rain, well, we will be rain blasted all day tomorrow, including starting overnight.  Joy to drive in.  Hehe, maybe it rained inside Mac's house, just in her carpets. 

Fading fast.  

 

Have a good night all, and hey, to all the night bird homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek- where are all the homies?  Did Mac get sucked into her carpet?  Or get stuck, like quick sand?

It's a wet and windy Tuesday. No, not wet your lips, it's rain.  Downpours and bands of rain throughout the day.  And not even going to see 60 degrees either.  Cool rain.  Sweater weather in April, end of April to boot.  Sigh, the shorts will have to wait until the week-end.

so, wake up homies!  Grab a drink, quench that thirst on this Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
Sounds like you are getting the storms like we had

Hope your tv line is cable

Still have wet carpet in spots 
If I step over them, no wet feet

I think all my kids here are sleeping in today


----------



## Robo56

Morning 



Here's a  minion for Lynnes taco Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

Always nice to see a man in a moustashe


----------



## Robo56

Even if he is short and yellow....LOL...


----------



## Robo56

Where's Schumi?

 

She is usually posting first everyday. Hope all is well across the pond?


----------



## Chuckers

Storms are heading up our way today and tomorrow.. flood warnings.. ugh. 
Happy Flipping Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Storms are heading up our way today and tomorrow.. flood warnings.. ugh.
> Happy Flipping Tuesday!


Your turn to have the monsoons today 

North of me schools have delayed entry due to the flooded streets 


One tip 
If you have Dish tv, don't plan it working today


----------



## Robo56

Going to meet up for lunch across the the bridge in Kentucky with some folks I used to work with and a lady I went to Nursing school with years ago and haven't seen for many years. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Then going to go to moms grave. It's about half hour from were we are having lunch. I planted a bunch of grass seed there over her grave, my grandparents grave and uncles grave last fall. Will see if it filled in.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Come back home schumi!


----------



## macraven

Wickclif Kentucky?


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...where is Carole?

Today is my house cleaning day and I'm trying to get the motivation up ...think I'll have to drink more coffee.

Have fun with your friends Robo.

Have a terrific Tuesday everyone


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Your turn to have the monsoons today
> 
> North of me schools have delayed entry due to the flooded streets
> 
> 
> One tip
> If you have Dish tv, don't plan it working today



I never got dish TV. I want something that still works on cloudy days.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I never got dish TV. I want something that still works on cloudy days.



We were stupid when we moved to Georgia 

Had checked things out before we moved but once here, found out we were outside the limit of service we wanted
Was given incorrect info before we moved
So went with Dish

Worse decision we ever made
Going back to cable when contract ends


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, even where I live, no DISH fans.  At&T now offering $200 gift card if sign up for a 2 year commitment.  Um, no.

Still raining and windows are whistling.  Not a nice day.

Hope you are having a great time catching up with friends Robo.  Hope the grave sites are beautiful with the grass you planted.

Hope Tink got enough coffee, that the house cleaning went quick, and now relaxing.

We'll have a few inches of rain, when this system leaves.  Hope you don't have much flooding at all Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G

-- oops forgot, afternoon Mac.  Hope you're not playing hop scotch and carpets all dry.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Where's Schumi?
> 
> View attachment 233213
> 
> She is usually posting first everyday. Hope all is well across the pond?





macraven said:


> Come back home schumi!





tink1957 said:


> Good morning...where is Carole?
> 
> Today is my house cleaning day and I'm trying to get the motivation up ...think I'll have to drink more coffee.
> 
> Have fun with your friends Robo.
> 
> Have a terrific Tuesday everyone



Awwww.....thank you ladies.......nice to be missed........

We have builders in as some of you know.......and Friday we had a unique experience.......... but as always......things have a habit of working out.......but was kept busy all weekend........not to mention cleaning constantly to try and keep dust down! Waste of time of course but I try........

Building work is coming along nicely though.......and thank you to 2 special ladies who kept me a little sane over last few days.........writing things down helped....... my poor DH thought his ears were melting at some points over last few days.............lol.......he's an absolute saint 

So, need to catch up on posts I missed........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thanks for checking in Schumi.  Building and dust go together.  Sounds exciting though, as I'm sure when it's done, it will be lovely.  Hope you have a more relaxed evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aww, thanks for checking in Schumi.  Building and dust go together.  Sounds exciting though, as I'm sure when it's done, it will be lovely.  Hope you have a more relaxed evening.



Lol......thanks Lynne........was a bit stressful over the weekend.......even bypassed the wine and went straight for the Mount Gay Rum.........Black Barrel edition........strong! It was that kind of weekend! 


Marcie, sorry to hear about your father. He looked and sounded like a lovely man. 


We have cable too.........had a dish for many years, but even when we had heavy rain it affected it........plus with the cable we get super ultra wizzo magnificent high speed broadband........or so they tell us........actually to be fair it is really fast. 

Had the most awful weather last few days, feeezing cold and today we had snow and hailstones along with a bitter wind. So poor builders had to shelter a few times.......but kept them going with hot teas, coffees and bacon rolls......and cookies of course........funnily enough they said they'd come back to work on our property anytime........hmmmmm. Bacon rolls might have something to do with that.........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Oooh PC......where is you?


----------



## tink1957

Mmmmm....bacon


----------



## keishashadow

Are you achin'
For some bacon?





 yup, yup


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Are you achin'
> For some bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, yup



Lol......love it.........

Now I want bacon .........but it's bedtime here, bit too late I think......plus the rate the builders are going through it, I may not have any left! 

hailstones are bouncing down right now........but, I'm so tired I'd sleep through a tornado right now.......

Catch youse tomorrow..........


----------



## tinydancer09

mmm bacon.

Grumble grumble grumble. This month has brought lots of financial annoyances. I don't even want to go to Disney next week because of it. 

I hope you guys are well. I'll be leaving for the mouse house on Sunday. I unfortunately did not catch the e-mail for Pandora in time to get a preview. So, if you guys hear of any soft openings from may 1-4th let me know via text. We'll be leaving to come back to Georgia on the 5th. 

I'll also be in Orlando for a wedding May 20 so I think I'm going to slip into the parks(universal) for a few hours on the 19th... and maybe the 21st too if I can convince the boy we need to stay an extra night!  Because, obviously I need park time for my sanity and his well being right?! 

Hope youse guys are well and having a much less annoying month than I've been having. I'm looking forward to May. Hoping it's a happier month.


----------



## Monykalyn

marciemi said:


> Sad news from here - my father passed away last week.    Heading out tomorrow to Michigan for the funeral (Sat) and to help my mom out for a couple weeks.  She was supposed to be having a hip replacement (that I was already planning to go out for) this Thursday, but of course that's all on hold now.  My brothers have been immensely helpful during all of this (one flew out immediately to be there for mom when it appeared imminent, the other flew out when he left and stayed for the weekend) which is good because I've been sick all week. Currently have absolutely NO voice (I can squeak a little bit when needed) and trying all the home remedies.  Worried about the flight tomorrow due to my cough.  Bleh.  On the plus side, my brothers and their families will all be coming out so some of my guys will meet some cousins for the first time ever (who are now like 6 & 8).  And I'll see all 3 of my guys together for the first time in almost 18 months.
> 
> Anyway, for anyone interested, the link to the obit:  http://www.desmondfuneralhome.com/obituary/Stephen-J.-Seiner/Troy-MI/1721460
> 
> One more plus is that I may actually get to see Janet on her trip out now since I'll be coming home sooner most likely from this trip then heading back out again for the surgery later.


i am woefully behind reading and catching up but my deepest sympathies. Never easy to lose a parent no matter your age! What a beautiful obituary though.


----------



## Monykalyn

Miserable Friday and Saturday-cold and wet. DS soccer game did get cancelled. Rain mostly stopped during our shift at Rock n Ribs, then friend who always is a big sponsor had heaters in his tent, plus wine, plus lots of food! Still-it was a hot shower and a night under a heated blanket before I thawed out. Sunday ended up nice-sunny and not as cold. Today back to 80 and kicked the baby chickens out for awhile-they still have to come in at night as it is too cold as they aren't fully feathered out yet. Project for next future weekend is new chicken coop. For a guy who claims to dislike the chicks he's been texting me coop designs this afternoon. THink he was bored as the house is also vaccuumed LOL!

Schumi-hope the remodeling/building is on track! We will be (hopefully) starting on our deck/door/floors this summer. NOT looking forward to the chaos but really looking forward to chucking the carpet for hardwoods!

Hope flight prices come down to acceptable levels for ya'll. SW prices still the same for our August trip. 

Wine time!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, after a rain soaked day, and wind whipping the trees, streets partly hydroplaned with standing water in various levels, felt like a Chinese food run.  Kids ate and all are hunkered down watching, I am not sure, but they get yelled out sometimes.   

Tiny D. I hear ya. This month was more than a few checks for taxes.  But, yay!  Trip coming soon.  Enjoy the mouse. And ya, in Orlando, dark side visit always calls.  Hence why this holiday, we had to shorten our visit with the mouse, to see Harry in all the holiday decor.  

Just chilling, yeah, wine sounds good, but I made tea.  It is cool inside and a warm mug is nice too.  And yes, no soccer practice for tonight.  Ah, a calm school night.

Have a nice night homies.


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Ah, after a rain soaked day, and wind whipping the trees, streets partly hydroplaned with standing water in various levels, felt like a Chinese food run.  Kids ate and all are hunkered down watching, I am not sure, but they get yelled out sometimes.
> 
> Tiny D. I hear ya. This month was more than a few checks for taxes.  But, yay!  Trip coming soon.  Enjoy the mouse. And ya, in Orlando, dark side visit always calls.  Hence why this holiday, we had to shorten our visit with the mouse, to see Harry in all the holiday decor.
> 
> Just chilling, yeah, wine sounds good, but I made tea.  It is cool inside and a warm mug is nice too.  And yes, no soccer practice for tonight.  Ah, a calm school night.
> 
> Have a nice night homies.


Yeah I'm thinking I'm going to have to convince my sister to start or end at Universal our trip in December. I am entirely too thrilled to see it decorated!!! It's going to be crazy busy I think though. Oh and hot butterbeer. I NEED hot butterbeer!!! 

The boyfriend booked our September trip for me. That's what I've been most mad about this month is that I haven't been able to book it despite knowing I needed to. The other night he asked me to grab my laptop and then handed me his credit card. I was quite confused. Then he said don't you want to go ahead and book the hotel? Why yes, yes I do you wonderful person. I also bought his pass for him in the process!  Maybe I can convince him to go ahead and activate it while we're there in May... maybe...


----------



## macraven

MonyK 
You are a good mother hen

Watching over your chick babies


----------



## macraven

Tiny D

Sounds like bf is a keeper

Any man that would hand me a credit card is like finding the goose that laid the golden egg 


I'm glad you are posting here
You have been missed


----------



## macraven

Lynne your weather sucks
Move south

Really that is a lot of rain you got 
It's time you caught a break from the rain

Chinese run?
Wish I gave you my order before you went


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, after a rain soaked day, and wind whipping the trees, streets partly hydroplaned with standing water in various levels, felt like a Chinese food run.  Kids ate and all are hunkered down watching, I am not sure, but they get yelled out sometimes.
> 
> Tiny D. I hear ya. This month was more than a few checks for taxes.  But, yay!  Trip coming soon.  Enjoy the mouse. And ya, in Orlando, dark side visit always calls.  Hence why this holiday, we had to shorten our visit with the mouse, to see Harry in all the holiday decor.
> 
> Just chilling, yeah, wine sounds good, but I made tea.  It is cool inside and a warm mug is nice too.  And yes, no soccer practice for tonight.  Ah, a calm school night.
> 
> Have a nice night homies.



Love Chinese food! Love wine........even enjoy tea......your house sounds kinda nice right now........



macraven said:


> Lynne your weather sucks
> Move south
> 
> Really that is a lot of rain you got
> It's time you caught a break from the rain
> 
> Chinese run?
> Wish I gave you my order before you went



I did move South......still rains here.......a lot! Yes, I could have given a Chinese order too last night.........think your South is better than our South though.........


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Miserable Friday and Saturday-cold and wet. DS soccer game did get cancelled. Rain mostly stopped during our shift at Rock n Ribs, then friend who always is a big sponsor had heaters in his tent, plus wine, plus lots of food! Still-it was a hot shower and a night under a heated blanket before I thawed out. Sunday ended up nice-sunny and not as cold. Today back to 80 and kicked the baby chickens out for awhile-they still have to come in at night as it is too cold as they aren't fully feathered out yet. Project for next future weekend is new chicken coop. For a guy who claims to dislike the chicks he's been texting me coop designs this afternoon. THink he was bored as the house is also vaccuumed LOL!
> 
> Schumi-hope the remodeling/building is on track! We will be (hopefully) starting on our deck/door/floors this summer. NOT looking forward to the chaos but really looking forward to chucking the carpet for hardwoods!
> 
> Hope flight prices come down to acceptable levels for ya'll. SW prices still the same for our August trip.
> 
> Wine time!



Another with wine! I'm so jealous.......I had ginger beer last night! 

oh that is a lot of work to get done......but it'll be lovely when it's all done.....love hardwood floors etc........love the sound of rock and ribs! 



Yep, everything going ok so far......although we had torrential rain from around 8pm last night, added on to the rain all day........so at midnight we were awoken by a dripping noise........water coming into the bedroom through window join.......not surprised as roof isn't finished and rain has been constant! 

Put bucket and towels down......wasn't a huge drip, but annoying........went round and checked rest of property and nothing else.........but they're due in an hour or so and will point it out to them first thing........

So tired today now, going to be a grumpy day........

Definitely Chinese and wine......lots of wine........on Saturday night for us..........


----------



## macraven

You think you will be tired..

Woke up at 4 thinking I lived on a train yard

Little sleep makes a long day for me and being very cranky

Cat gets some teeth pulled
Ouch for her



So this is what morning looks like?
Dark outside

And forgot dis goes down at est until 6 each morning


----------



## macraven

Where are the early birds this morning?

Most importantly, where is the bacon?


I though people that raised chickens got up when the sun rose......


----------



## Lynne G

Only the chickens wake up to the sunrise.  That's why I reserved a hotel in Key West that says only has some cats around.  The idea of hearing a chicken to wake up to..... oops, I do already.  LOL

But so Keisha (and Mac) knows:






  yes, it is hump day.  Hello Wednesday.  The middle of the work week, when the idea of what we're going to do on the week-end is coming into sight.  Sigh, not just one soccer game, but 2.  One on the not so easy to park part of the city.  Early bird will arrive.  Have to make sure phones have a good battery supply.  Little one is not a fan of being the first one there.

Bacon?  I wish.  No time, usually on weekdays.  Saturday, yes.  Sunday, maybe.  But yeah, bacon sounds much better than what I am having for breakfast.






 yum is the right word.


Mac, hope the cat's teeth removal goes quick, and cat is home and feeling well soon after.

Eeek Schumi.  I hate the sound of even one drop of water, most when I am trying to sleep.  Hope the weather improves and all gets fixed and building and roof work is done by the week-end.


Good Morning homies!  May the sun shine and all enjoy a lovely day. 

Me, darn rain is still around, and light rain was there to greet me this morning.  But, the Southern winds are starting to blow, and that means shorts weather will soon arrive.  I'm getting my sunglasses ready, even if they won't be used until tomorrow.  Three days of gray, and I'm already tired of it.

Time to get the tea, it should be done by now.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne
Got cat blueR at the vets at 7:08
They opened at 7:30 but many came at 7:15 sonthe line was long before they opened 

Was told we would get phone calls during and after surgery 

Release time was given at 4:30
This afternoon


----------



## keishashadow

Is that a bacon doily lol


----------



## macraven

I did the bacon weave before and did not care for it
Some pieces could not be pulled apart and it crumbled at the outer edges


----------



## schumigirl

I like bacon. 

Builders have gone for the day........they do an amazing clear up job every day on the drives and paths.......it's so peaceful when they go. But, such nice guys. 

Out tonight with friend for something to eat........won't be out late as I'm shattered. Early to bed tonight........


----------



## kohlby

Marci - I'm sorry for your loss.  I missed the post too.  

Tiny - YES!  You NEED hot butterbeer.  It is a real need.  I can't wait until it's hot butterbeer season again.

We enjoyed our stay at Portofino.  It had been a while since I did a hotel with the boat - it was so nice to have that shorter walk.  Our room at Portofino had an enormous bathroom - but then an itty bitty shower.  What's with that??  Not a problem for petite me, but hubby definitely noticed it.  I managed to hit over 500K on MIB twice - so getting better!  I don't think I'll ever be a member of the 999,999 club though.   Kid 2 is doing a take your son/daughter to work day at Universal tomorrow.  It's not actually where my husband works since he doesn't work in the parks and the program is in the park.  I'm debating going and doing the parks solo while they're there.  But the weather forecast said high of 96, heat index of 99, last I checked.  So, rethinking it.


----------



## Chuckers

I don't mind rain, but I really want a good thunder and lightning storm!


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> I don't mind rain, but I really want a good thunder and lightning storm!


I Know we need rain (and my gardens are loving it-KALE anyone? Even chickens aren't eating it). BUT the storm we had last night with wicked straight line winds destroyed my gazebo (broke the metal rails-forgot to take the canvas top off, but amazingly it isn't ripped, but clearly caused the wind to warp-tear the metal), and blew the anchored trampoline from neighbors yard into side of our house. VERY loud bang about 3 am. Again, amazingly missed AC unit and windows and didn't knock fence down (like last time with different neighbors). 

Happy Wednesday....


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> I Know we need rain (and my gardens are loving it-KALE anyone? Even chickens aren't eating it). BUT the storm we had last night with wicked straight line winds destroyed my gazebo (broke the metal rails-forgot to take the canvas top off, but amazingly it isn't ripped, but clearly caused the wind to warp-tear the metal), and blew the anchored trampoline from neighbors yard into side of our house. VERY loud bang about 3 am. Again, amazingly missed AC unit and windows and didn't knock fence down (like last time with different neighbors).
> 
> Happy Wednesday....



Having lived 13 years in South Florida, hurricane type storms are NOT fun.. but thunder and lighting is beautiful  Sorry you went through hell.


----------



## kohlby

Monykalyn said:


> I Know we need rain (and my gardens are loving it-KALE anyone? Even chickens aren't eating it). BUT the storm we had last night with wicked straight line winds destroyed my gazebo (broke the metal rails-forgot to take the canvas top off, but amazingly it isn't ripped, but clearly caused the wind to warp-tear the metal), and blew the anchored trampoline from neighbors yard into side of our house. VERY loud bang about 3 am. Again, amazingly missed AC unit and windows and didn't knock fence down (like last time with different neighbors).
> 
> Happy Wednesday....


Wow, that's quite a storm!  I don't love storms.  I'm always scared they're going to cause damage.  I'm the one with the news on watching every minute when the torcon gets up to 5.  I'm checking every 20 minutes when it's a 3.  And check the radar before I leave the house to see what the chances of getting caught in a storm is.  We desperately need rain in FL though - like desperately desperately.  So, I do want rain just for that.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I can share the rain.  It's raining again.  Not hard though, just enough for the cars to have the windshield wipers going.  That means, I'll need my umbrella.  I do like a nice storm, but one that does no damage.  Hope all is okay MonyK.  Scary when things go flying from the wind.  This time, no thunderstorms, just rain and more rain.  Puddles and spin outs in the news.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Having lived 13 years in South Florida, hurricane type storms are NOT fun.. but thunder and lighting is beautiful  Sorry you went through hell.



My aunt who lives on LI had a few years in South Florida.......had the most lovely address in Boca Raton......think it was Coconut Palm Road......always sounded so cute......she did and still does love storms.......LI has a few good ones too.......we saw an amazing one 2 years ago on LI. 

I love the thunder storms in Florida......we are the ultimate tourists standing pointing at the lightning......lol......



Had nice night out with friend.........had some seafood and wine........nice night out. My lovely DH had nice glass of red waiting for me when I got in too.......

Builders are arriving early tomorrow so, up with the larks and have tea ready for them......... nice guys, but glad when job is totally finished.........

Off to bed for us.........long day.............


----------



## Monykalyn

Just rain now. Think the storms are past. Really-it is typical Midwest weather for spring. And no tornado threat...but yeah, the winds were bad.  Misting now-chickens are out and so are the hawks-watched one swoop down while we were eating dinner-ran out to deck. Thankfully the big chickens were under son's soccer (leaning in a corner of wall/yard) net happily picking worms/bugs so the hawk didn't get one of them! Baby chickens perched on my leg (with towel under them to catch the poo's) sleeping.
At this point I'd happily send rain to Florida!  Lake Ozark is opening some flood gates at the damn, but STL is still in a "drought", but SW MO here is just soggy.

Waiting on neighbor to get home from work so we can get their trampoline back to their yard-all I see looking out bedroom window is the trampoline LOL! Startled me all day


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Marci - I'm sorry for your loss.  I missed the post too.
> 
> Tiny - YES!  You NEED hot butterbeer.  It is a real need.  I can't wait until it's hot butterbeer season again.
> 
> We enjoyed our stay at Portofino.  It had been a while since I did a hotel with the boat - it was so nice to have that shorter walk.  Our room at Portofino had an enormous bathroom - but then an itty bitty shower.  What's with that??  Not a problem for petite me, but hubby definitely noticed it.  I managed to hit over 500K on MIB twice - so getting better!  I don't think I'll ever be a member of the 999,999 club though.   Kid 2 is doing a take your son/daughter to work day at Universal tomorrow.  It's not actually where my husband works since he doesn't work in the parks and the program is in the park.  I'm debating going and doing the parks solo while they're there.  But the weather forecast said high of 96, heat index of 99, last I checked.  So, rethinking it.



Yeah not a fan of those showers. I have no idea if back in the day I just got a handicap accessible bathroom or if they changed it in the remodel...... But the first time I stayed at Portofino we had a tub/shower amazingness combo. The room we had last year had a "nice" little peekaboo shutter, tub, and separate shower. NOT A FAN. And I'm TINY. How do you shave in that thing!? I'm a dancer and fairly flexible so I managed. Cant imagine anyone bigger than me though... But alas maybe I'm spoiled. I also felt very exposed. Why? I dont know it had four walls and a solid door. I just like more closed showers I guess. LOVE Portofino though. 

Last time I was at RPR I had a tub shower combo with a real bathroom door as apposed to the slider doors. It was an accessible room... Kind of always want to request it but don't want to take it from someone who needs it. No idea why there's accessible rooms that high up.. feel like emergency situations would be very difficult with them up that high and elevators not working. 

Keep forgetting to call and make all my requests at the resorts. Tower 1, high floor, bumped upgrade. Was talking to the boy earlier and found out he doesn't like high floors at hotels. Not sure I can keep him. He said he'd do it for me. Told him if there was a fire I'd throw him out the window... thats why I get a water view right? Soft landing?  Maybe it's a little person thing. I like to be up tall so I can see as far as possible.


----------



## macraven

And now it's time to say good bye to all my family


Play nice homies while I am gone

Will be back soon once my oowies are new and better


I will miss every one of youse
See you later


----------



## kohlby

tinydancer09 said:


> Yeah not a fan of those showers. I have no idea if back in the day I just got a handicap accessible bathroom or if they changed it in the remodel...... But the first time I stayed at Portofino we had a tub/shower amazingness combo. The room we had last year had a "nice" little peekaboo shutter, tub, and separate shower. NOT A FAN. And I'm TINY. How do you shave in that thing!? I'm a dancer and fairly flexible so I managed. Cant imagine anyone bigger than me though... But alas maybe I'm spoiled. I also felt very exposed. Why? I dont know it had four walls and a solid door. I just like more closed showers I guess. LOVE Portofino though.
> 
> Last time I was at RPR I had a tub shower combo with a real bathroom door as apposed to the slider doors. It was an accessible room... Kind of always want to request it but don't want to take it from someone who needs it. No idea why there's accessible rooms that high up.. feel like emergency situations would be very difficult with them up that high and elevators not working.
> 
> Keep forgetting to call and make all my requests at the resorts. Tower 1, high floor, bumped upgrade. Was talking to the boy earlier and found out he doesn't like high floors at hotels. Not sure I can keep him. He said he'd do it for me. Told him if there was a fire I'd throw him out the window... thats why I get a water view right? Soft landing?  Maybe it's a little person thing. I like to be up tall so I can see as far as possible.


Yes- it was the separate shower and tub room.  the bathroom was so big - I'm not sure why they couldn't make the shower bigger.  We could have dragged a full sized bed into that bathroom and still had room left over.  I'm not overly flexible but I don't cut easily so shaving is really easy for me.  The peekaboo shutter at least had a lock on it.  I've been in rooms at other hotels where there was no lock.  I realize it's just my family but I like to know I'm not going to get any surprises!  



I decided I am going to Universal tomorrow (today?)  Eldest will stay home and watch the youngest so I get a half of a solo-day.  (Program ends soon after lunch).  Hubby needs to be there by 8am.  I have no idea if my pass will give me early admission but I guess I'm going to try.  It's after 12:30am so I best be getting to bed.  I normally don't wake up until 8:30.  Morning is going to come way too early.  This solo time has to go better than when I last attempted solo on December 30th.  I gave up then and toured the different resorts due to the crowd.  I need to do FJ without others complaining they want to do it and work on my MIB score.  Maybe even take in a Monster Make-up show since the youngest is scared of it.  And eat what I want.  Ah, bliss.  But morning is still too early.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Waiting on neighbor to get home from work so we can get their trampoline back to their yard-all I see looking out bedroom window is the trampoline LOL! Startled me all day



Lol.......funny image! They're not exactly small things are they.........



macraven said:


> And now it's time to say good bye to all my family
> 
> 
> Play nice homies while I am gone
> 
> Will be back soon once my oowies are new and better
> 
> 
> I will miss every one of youse
> See you later



Now everyone's going to think you are getting your actual oowies done now......................



kohlby said:


> Yes- it was the separate shower and tub room.  the bathroom was so big - I'm not sure why they couldn't make the shower bigger.  We could have dragged a full sized bed into that bathroom and still had room left over.  I'm not overly flexible but I don't cut easily so shaving is really easy for me.  The peekaboo shutter at least had a lock on it.  I've been in rooms at other hotels where there was no lock.  I realize it's just my family but I like to know I'm not going to get any surprises!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I am going to Universal tomorrow (today?)  Eldest will stay home and watch the youngest so I get a half of a solo-day.  (Program ends soon after lunch).  Hubby needs to be there by 8am.  I have no idea if my pass will give me early admission but I guess I'm going to try.  It's after 12:30am so I best be getting to bed.  I normally don't wake up until 8:30.  Morning is going to come way too early.  This solo time has to go better than when I last attempted solo on December 30th.  I gave up then and toured the different resorts due to the crowd.  I need to do FJ without others complaining they want to do it and work on my MIB score.  Maybe even take in a Monster Make-up show since the youngest is scared of it.  And eat what I want.  Ah, bliss.  But morning is still too early.



Have fun today........sounds like a nice way to spend a morning.........I'm a morning person.......usually up just after 6........always have been.



And it's still raining........it dried up beautifully yesterday for the builders and sun came out most of the day.........but it's dreary and grey and raining heavy again.

Another day of keeping the builders supplied with hot drinks and snacks........

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Take care Mac.  I hope all goes well and you're feeling good soon after.  Booboos indeed.  You're always welcome to give a call.   

Yay!  Schumi's back and builders are there again.  No wonder, lovely food and drink always found at your home.

Have fun Kohlby.  That's the beauty of solo, doing what I want and eating what I want.  I too am an early riser, even on vacation.  Though I don't move as fast on some of those vacation days.

Well, it's 60 degrees and foggy.  Still somewhat cool, but now muggy.  And yay!  Still gray, and most likely gray most of the day, but close to 80 in the afternoon.  Yes, no jacket (remember jacket) needed coming home.

And, since it's Thursday:












Enjoy today, Friday is tomorrow!  That deserves a wahoo!  And, tea is ready, and so I need to go, thirsty ya know.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> My aunt who lives on LI had a few years in South Florida.......had the most lovely address in Boca Raton......think it was Coconut Palm Road......always sounded so cute......she did and still does love storms.......LI has a few good ones too.......we saw an amazing one 2 years ago on LI.
> 
> I love the thunder storms in Florida......we are the ultimate tourists standing pointing at the lightning......lol......



For a year,  I worked on the 7th floor of an "all windows" building in Florida. The views of the lightning storms were amazing. The birds smacking into the window on a daily basis, not so much.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> And now it's time to say good bye to all my family
> 
> 
> Play nice homies while I am gone
> 
> Will be back soon once my booboos are new and better
> 
> 
> I will miss every one of youse
> See you later



Hugs and be well!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> And now it's time to say good bye to all my family
> 
> 
> Play nice homies while I am gone
> 
> Will be back soon once my oowies are new and better
> 
> 
> I will miss every one of youse
> See you later


We will miss youse too

Hope you heal quickly and are back with us soon


----------



## Robo56

Mac get well soon. We will leave the lights on at all times for the mother of Sans.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Schumi I would like to be a construction worker at your house getting hot tea, coffee and bacon rolls. I might draw out the construction time just to be fed 

Are you holding out on us......LOL


Kohlby have a great time at the parks.


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> Marci - I'm sorry for your loss.  I missed the post too.
> 
> Tiny - YES!  You NEED hot butterbeer.  It is a real need.  I can't wait until it's hot butterbeer season again.
> 
> We enjoyed our stay at Portofino.  It had been a while since I did a hotel with the boat - it was so nice to have that shorter walk.  Our room at Portofino had an enormous bathroom - but then an itty bitty shower.  What's with that??  Not a problem for petite me, but hubby definitely noticed it.  I managed to hit over 500K on MIB twice - so getting better!  I don't think I'll ever be a member of the 999,999 club though.   Kid 2 is doing a take your son/daughter to work day at Universal tomorrow.  It's not actually where my husband works since he doesn't work in the parks and the program is in the park.  I'm debating going and doing the parks solo while they're there.  But the weather forecast said high of 96, heat index of 99, last I checked.  So, rethinking it.



Wracking my brain, cannot remember last time i had a standard room. Call me fancy pants lol  Will likely find out. In July as that's all they had left when i booked this week.  Shower is very nice in the parlor suite though. 



Monykalyn said:


> I Know we need rain (and my gardens are loving it-KALE anyone? Even chickens aren't eating it). BUT the storm we had last night with wicked straight line winds destroyed my gazebo (broke the metal rails-forgot to take the canvas top off, but amazingly it isn't ripped, but clearly caused the wind to warp-tear the metal), and blew the anchored trampoline from neighbors yard into side of our house. VERY loud bang about 3 am. Again, amazingly missed AC unit and windows and didn't knock fence down (like last time with different neighbors).
> 
> Happy Wednesday....



Never tasted kale for some, do like spinach & most other greens.  When i saw recipes that said you had to massage it had to laugh.

We get those sort of storms up on the ridge, so much damage we've been bumped up to microbursts for insurance reasons.  I had a heavy yard swing tumble across my yard awhile ago.  Still trying to get the canvas topper replaced.



macraven said:


> And now it's time to say good bye to all my family
> 
> 
> Play nice homies while I am gone
> 
> Will be back soon once my oowies are new and better
> 
> 
> I will miss every one of youse
> See you later



You will kick butt  we'll keep a light on for you.

Ha, I bet you say that to all your 'kids'.  No problem with us, being those red-headed stepchildren, we're a rather low maintenance lot.

May God bless you and keep you safe thru your recovery.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> Schumi I would like to be a construction worker at your house getting hot tea, coffee and bacon rolls. I might draw out the construction time just to be fed
> 
> Are you holding out on us......LOL
> View attachment 233618
> 
> Kohlby have a great time at the parks.
> View attachment 233621
> View attachment 233620



Why do i keep coming back to this post ala a moth to a flame

Pretty sure there's an OSHA violation in there somewhere lol


----------



## wagman67

Well, just back in from San Diego (late last night). Enjoyable trip.

Mac, get well soon...you're needed back at your post (see what I did there).

It is so nice to see my ticker no longer includes 'Months'...not that I am excited for vacay, or anything...yeah, I know I am not foolin' any of you guys.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*pokes head in to this thread*

I don't suppose anyone remembers this wayward Canadian?


----------



## Monykalyn

Speedy recovery Mac!
Stalling at work. Getting hair done tomorrow (bye bye roots/grays) then off to KC for Comic con. Got our passes printed out-need to remember to take some cash for my pic with Jason Isaacs!!


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pokes head in to this thread*
> 
> I don't suppose anyone remembers this wayward Canadian?





I remember you well.........nice to see you again.........


----------



## Lynne G

ooh have fun MonyK.  

Not Kogo, don't remember ya, but always happy to say hi.  See Schumi remembers.  I bet Mac does too.  Mac likes when all the homies come home.  

Yay!  The sun is teasing us.  Bright, then gray, bright then gray.  No matter, I'm hoping my walk for lunch will be without a jacket.  I'm taking it just in case.  

Hey Keisha, liking these temperatures the next couple of days.  Seems we are flirting with the 80's three days in a row.  Loving it.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> Schumi I would like to be a construction worker at your house getting hot tea, coffee and bacon rolls. I might draw out the construction time just to be fed
> 
> Are you holding out on us......LOL
> View attachment 233618
> 
> Kohlby have a great time at the parks.
> View attachment 233621
> View attachment 233620



Lol.........I do like to keep anyone working on our property well fed and watered.........bacon rolls are always popular........funnily enough no one ever says no.........

Love the picture! Sadly, haven't noticed anyone on site here looking like that........wish they did! They are nice though.......very funny guys too.......which is a good thing as the weather has been truly dreadful for them.......


Meatballs, pasta and spicy sauce for dinner tonight.........can't wait as I'm so hungry.........guess who didn't get a bacon sandwich at lunchtime!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

schumigirl said:


> I remember you well.........nice to see you again.........



Yay! We are planning a big family vacation in a year and a half (staying at resort and all) for Disney, but that doesn't stop me from going to Uni, and loving Uni more. ^_^



Lynne G said:


> ooh have fun MonyK.
> 
> Not Kogo, don't remember ya, but always happy to say hi.  See Schumi remembers.  I bet Mac does too.  Mac likes when all the homies come home.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I remember your username because my name is Lynne irl, and there are only so many of us who spell it that way.


----------



## Lynne G

Kogo, maybe I do remember.  I have such a bad memory at times.  That's neat we have the same name, spelled the same way.  Yep, not many I see with the e, many misspell my name. Yay!  Next year and a half trip in the works.  Countdowns are always fun.  Yeah, if you read a few pages back, my kids have decided to visit the mouse, after several years ago, saying they were done with him, but college kid, while not an Avatar fan, wants to see it, and still has a love of Epcot, so Disney visit this year.  But, once both recalling new things at the Dark Side, and with some extra money and mummy dust, we shortened our mouse visit to spend some end of the vacation days at Universal.  For some reason, we can't not be in Orlando and not visit Universal.  My countdown is just about 8 months.


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Yay! We are planning a big family vacation in a year and a half (staying at resort and all) for Disney, but that doesn't stop me from going to Uni, and loving Uni more. ^_^



Sounds nice Kogo.........

Don't be a stranger........mac's not around for a bit but she'll be glad to see you stopped by.........

I still have the Canadian Penny and little moose key ring you gave us that night at HHN.......


----------



## tink1957

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pokes head in to this thread*
> 
> I don't suppose anyone remembers this wayward Canadian?


Hi Lynne...good to see you posting again here....my daughter stole the penny you gave me at HHN...it's ok since she collects coins.

Don't be a stranger...we missed you


----------



## tink1957

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pokes head in to this thread*
> 
> I don't suppose anyone remembers this wayward Canadian?


Hi Lynne...good to see you posting again here....my daughter stole the penny you gave me at HHN...it's ok since she collects coins.

Don't be a stranger...we missed you


----------



## tink1957

Sorry for the double post


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne I cranked up the AC in car today. Aaah cold front coming thru with rain thou boo.  

 Ironic as I also opened my gas bill that came today    Not as bad as the last 3 estimated ines but sure will be glad to catch a break there the next 7 months


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> And now it's time to say good bye to all my family
> 
> 
> Play nice homies while I am gone
> 
> Will be back soon once my oowies are new and better
> 
> 
> I will miss every one of youse
> See you later


We'll miss you too!  I hope you start feeling better sooner than expected!


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> Wracking my brain, cannot remember last time i had a standard room. Call me fancy pants lol  Will likely find out. In July as that's all they had left when i booked this week.  Shower is very nice in the parlor suite though.



I don't know what type of room we had.  We were booked in a Bay view and were told they could upgrade for free as long as we didn't care about not having Bay view.  He said the upgraded room was larger than the regular standard room.  



Chuckers said:


> For a year,  I worked on the 7th floor of an "all windows" building in Florida. The views of the lightning storms were amazing. The birds smacking into the window on a daily basis, not so much.


  Oh wow.  I would not want to watch that!




My solo "day" went well.  It was just part of a day - from a little after 8am to about 2pm.  I did MIB 9 times, FJ twice, the train once each way, and Mummy twice.  I also watched a show at that viewing place and was paid a $20 gift card for that.  Apparently, the fine print only said those related to people working in marketing or tv couldn't do it.  I had a coffee from Starbucks and sat and relaxed and people watched.  It was a nice trip.  Also - I finally broke 600K on MIB!  That was the reason for the 9 times, I really, really wanted to break 600K.  I ended up on the higher scoring track all 9 times so I really wanted to practice it when the crowds were low so I could stay on that side.


----------



## macraven

In icu and nurse plugged my phone in for me

Morphine not cutting it


But I'm alive ......

Prayers greatly appreciated 


Please continue them

Love you all

Mac

Not sure if they will let me post more


----------



## Robo56

Dear Mac

More prayers coming your way. Hopefully they will get your pain under control and you can get some rest.

You are a trooper for sure, having the Nurse plug in your phone in ICU.

Love you too dear friend  

Remember you are going to be walking circles around everyone during HHN.


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...I warned you about posting while on the morphine...tell them to crank that dosage up...thinking of you and wishing for a speedy recovery.

Love you too.
If you need me to come up there and kick some Drs and nurses into shape...let me know


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers sent your way Mac.  That and take a big whiff of mummy dust sent your way so you are not in pain and getting well soon.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> and blew the anchored trampoline from neighbors yard into side of our house. VERY loud bang about 3 am. Again, amazingly missed AC unit and windows and didn't knock fence down (like last time with different neighbors).



Two years ago neighbors who were two doors down from us did not have their trampoline tied down appropriately and during a terrible storm it blew down our way and took out my one and only orange tree and then proceeded to blow down the little lake behind our houses. Those things can do some damage. Hope your house is ok?


----------



## schumigirl

Only had morphine once.......for about 6 days before they decided I'd been on it too long.......boy was that awful when they stopped it! Headache like no other........but really worked for the pain I was in at the time! 





Builders due anytime.............kettle is filled and ready to be put on............

It's a Friday though..........and we have a holiday Monday coming up......long weekend......


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, I wish we had a holiday Monday.  We don't get that until the end of May.  After the February holiday, the next one is a long wait.  But, have a nice long weekend Schumi.

It is Friday!  Ugh, since the lights went out a few minutes early, coach moved kids to another field, by the time they finished, and we got home, it was close to 11 pm.  I do not enjoy a late week night, unless it is a Friday.

Errands today, as I have stuff that cannot wait until the weekend.  

Cannot believe next week is May.  April has flown by so fast.

Mac, I hope the pain is gone and you had a good night.  

Enjoy your day.  Yo!  It is Friday!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Take care of yourself Mac! Sending good vibes your way.

My partner wants to get his son a trampoline this year, and I was already weary of it because I've hurt myself on one when I was a kid... but that story. Eek!


----------



## buckeev

*WOAH! WAIT! WHEN?....WHAT DID I MISS!?...Mac's in REHAB!? 

Get better quick Red Leader 1!!!*


----------



## wagman67

You know life is unfair, sometimes...I had to come to work for the first time this week...and it is Friday and I have to leave early! That's just not righ....wait...no...I am good...no worries here. I got too used to complaining, sorry.

Honestly, I had a rougher than usually trip heading out to San Diego and was in a really foul mood. Still was moody when I somehow started watching a documentary about these little girls with various disabilities that were have their own beauty pageant...my pity party ended then, because a little perspective set me straight.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> In icu and nurse plugged my phone in for me
> 
> Morphine not cutting it
> 
> 
> But I'm alive ......
> 
> Prayers greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Please continue them
> 
> Love you all
> 
> Mac
> 
> Not sure if they will let me post more


Hope they find something that works for you.  Morphine did nothing for me.  The nurses never believed me that I needed more pain meds since they weren't doing a thing.  On the plus side, people like us won't get addicted to pain meds.


----------



## tinydancer09

kohlby said:


> Yes- it was the separate shower and tub room.  the bathroom was so big - I'm not sure why they couldn't make the shower bigger.  We could have dragged a full sized bed into that bathroom and still had room left over.  I'm not overly flexible but I don't cut easily so shaving is really easy for me.  The peekaboo shutter at least had a lock on it.  I've been in rooms at other hotels where there was no lock.  I realize it's just my family but I like to know I'm not going to get any surprises!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I am going to Universal tomorrow (today?)  Eldest will stay home and watch the youngest so I get a half of a solo-day.  (Program ends soon after lunch).  Hubby needs to be there by 8am.  I have no idea if my pass will give me early admission but I guess I'm going to try.  It's after 12:30am so I best be getting to bed.  I normally don't wake up until 8:30.  Morning is going to come way too early.  This solo time has to go better than when I last attempted solo on December 30th.  I gave up then and toured the different resorts due to the crowd.  I need to do FJ without others complaining they want to do it and work on my MIB score.  Maybe even take in a Monster Make-up show since the youngest is scared of it.  And eat what I want.  Ah, bliss.  But morning is still too early.


No surprises! LOL. Yes, I'm glad they have a lock! I was staying there with my best friend and her at the time NEW boyfriend whom I had only met for about 5 seconds so I definitely didn't want any surprises! 

Hope you have/had? fun in the parks. I love going by myself! Hoping I get to in a few weeks when I'n in town for a wedding.


----------



## schumigirl

Just DH getting excited for long weekend Lynne.......just another day to me as a lady of leisure.......but I'll happily go do something nice and have lunch out somewhere......... Yep, I'm not fond of late nights either unless it's the weekend as both husband and son are out early during the week........


Workmen gone for the day finally........really hard working bunch of guys........will be another week or so........need more bacon. 

Off out for a drink with DH tonight.........just local village pub for a drink and a meal........well, it is Friday.........


----------



## pcstang

tinydancer09 said:


> No surprises! LOL. Yes, I'm glad they have a lock! I was staying there with my best friend and her at the time NEW boyfriend whom I had only met for about 5 seconds so I definitely didn't want any surprises!
> 
> Hope you have/had? fun in the parks. I love going by myself! Hoping I get to in a few weeks when I'n in town for a wedding.


Maybe we will see you there. Checking in the 19th.


----------



## pcstang

Heading home from a week in Savannah GA. Stayed in the historic and had a lot of fun doing haunted tours, Segways etc.. I'll try to catch up tonight. Damn Schumi, you get a lot of rain and hail!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Heading home from a week in Savannah GA. Stayed in the historic and had a lot of fun doing haunted tours, Segways etc.. I'll try to catch up tonight. Damn Schumi, you get a lot of rain and hail!



It's been biblical proportions weather this last week........it's been worse than our actual winter ever was! And so cold.........I hate the cold. 

Trip sounds nice.......glad you had fun.......

Lol..............just turned around and DH has his jacket on already..............must be pub/restaurant time..........time to go.....


----------



## kohlby

pcstang said:


> Heading home from a week in Savannah GA. Stayed in the historic and had a lot of fun doing haunted tours, Segways etc.. I'll try to catch up tonight. Damn Schumi, you get a lot of rain and hail!


Glad you enjoyed it!  We did a ghost tour there many, many years ago and enjoyed it.




Happy Friday!  Not much going on right now - squeezing in a day of schoolwork.  Our recent week was Sea World, Universal, Universal, school work, school work, Universal, school work today, and then the plan is Disney Studios tomorrow and MK the next day.  I feel like such a tourist.  Though - we'll finally activate our Disney AP's tomorrow, maybe that makes me more a real Orlando resident since it seems like everyone has Disney AP's around here.  We have the one with lots of block-outs (Silver) so have to get our theme parks fully in during May before the summer is blocked out.  I'm going to one of those painting activities tonight.  The ones where they teach you all to paint the same thing while you drink wine.  I've never been to one so we shall see.  I wonder if my painting will look better or worse with the more wine I drink?  I'm not super artistic.  I got through any art classes I had to take by going off road from what the teacher wanted and impressing them with my avoidance, I mean creativity, at seeing the assignment differently from others.  I don't like most modern art, but it certainly comes in handy when a person isn't super artistic to fake their way through things.


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!  We did a ghost tour there many, many years ago and enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!  Not much going on right now - squeezing in a day of schoolwork.  Our recent week was Sea World, Universal, Universal, school work, school work, Universal, school work today, and then the plan is Disney Studios tomorrow and MK the next day.  I feel like such a tourist.  Though - we'll finally activate our Disney AP's tomorrow, maybe that makes me more a real Orlando resident since it seems like everyone has Disney AP's around here.  We have the one with lots of block-outs (Silver) so have to get our theme parks fully in during May before the summer is blocked out.  I'm going to one of those painting activities tonight.  The ones where they teach you all to paint the same thing while you drink wine.  I've never been to one so we shall see.  I wonder if my painting will look better or worse with the more wine I drink?  I'm not super artistic.  I got through any art classes I had to take by going off road from what the teacher wanted and impressing them with my avoidance, I mean creativity, at seeing the assignment differently from others.  I don't like most modern art, but it certainly comes in handy when a person isn't super artistic to fake their way through things.


My wife goes to those wine painting things all the time and enjoys them. No one here is jealous of your park time!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> It's been biblical proportions weather this last week........it's been worse than our actual winter ever was! And so cold.........I hate the cold.
> 
> Trip sounds nice.......glad you had fun.......
> 
> Lol..............just turned around and DH has his jacket on already..............must be pub/restaurant time..........time to go.....


Sounds rough! Enjoy your evening. It was around 83 all week and had lots of great food down on the savannah river. Lots of history lessons for the kids as well.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Sounds rough! Enjoy your evening. It was around 83 all week and had lots of great food down on the savanah river. Lots of history lessons for the kids as well.



It's one of the places we have on out to do list........although we love it dearly, there's more to America than Florida I hear....... Once the mister finally takes early retirement, we plan a big tour of the States......few places we have no intention of visiting, but a few must do.........

Hope weather calms down soon.......looks bit better tonight.......


Had lovely evening in local.....nice meal of steak and seafood........even had dessert......cinder toffee cheesecake, well we shared it as it's too sweet for me......but nice. And some lovely wine. Nice Friday night with couple of friends. 

Out tomorrow for new outdoor lights for side of front door and porch, and lights to line driveway......and varnish for garage doors.......hope to do that soon as builders are finished. 

Just about bedtime here.......plan to get up early and out Saturday.......

Enjoy your Friday night........


----------



## keishashadow

Site being wonky. Having trouble getting on all day, then so slow for me.   Seems a bit better now.

Mac - alive is a good thing.  Mummy dust would probably do you better than morphine which is good for nuthin much more than making one hurl IMO.  Every day a bit better i hope


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Site being wonky. Having trouble getting on all day, then so slow for me.   Seems a bit better now.
> 
> Mac - alive is a good thing.  Mummy dust would probably do you better than morphine which is good for nuthin much more than making one hurl IMO.  Every day a bit better i hope



Yep, site been bit funny today when I log on........

Lol.......I loved morphine (along with something else) when I was in hospital for 10 days........well, at first anyway........can "slightly" understand how folks get addicted to stuff.........for me it was amazing.......took the pain totally away and left me with a nice floating slightly........but.......down side to everything isn't there........hope I never need that again. 

Bedtime........going to reply to mac first.........yep, loads of mummy dust heading her way.......


----------



## pcstang

My youngest...


----------



## tink1957

Cute kiddo pc.

Hope mac is doing better today.

I was so tired after work tonight...got off at 7 and went to wallyworld for dinner got a rotisserie chicken and the fixings for chicken nachos ...along with a nice bottle of wine....Now I feel better.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

He is a cute kid.  Okay, typing is not keeping up with my typing.  Must be as tired as I am.  Was hot and cooled off with some water ice.  There was a big line.  Guess all were enjoying this feel like summer day.

Good night all.


----------



## Squirlz

I'm 20-some pages behind, but just wanted to say that we are leaving for our annual North Carolina trip Sunday.  We JUST got caught up with orders late today.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah what a cutie pie @pcstang!
Glad I am not only one to have issues with posting again! 
Hoping Mac has pain relief going.   
Made it to KC-and comicon. 1st time for my middle one, the one that really doesn't get fazed/freaked out by much. Walked in, dashed to Felicia Day. Middle's eyes wide at all the cosplay, THEN we go to the comic section where the artists/authors are. She about knocked me and her sister over when she saw, in the flesh, one of her artists/cartoonists she follows. Never have seen the kid speechless before, and she was giddy!! It was so funny! And now she is excited to cosplay tomorrow (and glad we made her bring her stuff).

Safe travels @Squirlz !

Happy weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

pc......you do have the cutest kids! 

Have fun squirlz and MonyK.............



About to cook the bacon and pancakes.......just DH and I this morning........seems almost too quiet........but, no rain......yay! 

Will be out early to get to a few places before it gets too busy......hate weekend crowds........

Have a good one..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .


For all those traveling have a great trip.



Had lightning and thunder for three hours last night then around midnight rain and hail started in. It's dark and raining again this morning.

PC, Savannah is fun. It's been about 8 years since I was there. My sister, cousin and I went and had the best time. Did a lot of sight seeing and had some great food. Went to Mrs. Wilkes boarding house for a meal. I had never seen so much yummy country food. It was all served family style and we were set at a big table with other folks and we had a great meal.

Did the ghost tour in the Hearst that had the roof cut off. Went to Bonaventure Cemetery. We had a blast. Of course I had to bring back a bird girl. She sits in my back yard.

What a great pick of your little fella.

Monykalyn glad to hear you all are having a great time at comic on.

Schumi breakfast sounds good.

Lynne hope the tea is good this morning.





Get well soon Mac. I hope they are serving good coffee for breakfast and that your pain is better


----------



## macraven

Pain
Prayers please
Cats cute


----------



## Robo56

For you Mac


----------



## Robo56

Hopefully a funny to make you smile


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Hopefully a funny to make you smile
> View attachment 233953


Lol!


----------



## pcstang

Looks like a few of us will be there around the same time in may...I'm just sayin...


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pain
> Prayers please
> Cats cute


You're in our thoughts Mac / mom


----------



## keishashadow

Mac hang in there!  Hope every day will be a bit better for you!

Heading up north to see mom soon.  Whipped up ham salad thanks to the leftover in freezer & my version of Panera broc cheese soup ready to heat up later.  Nice to know dinner is ready except for alternate menu item of hamburgers.  Whatever happened to eat what's in front of you? Haha.  Couldn't find bread bowls, went with WMs pretzel buns which were surprisingly good considering the price. 

.





pcstang said:


> My youngest...


Worth a nuther lookee see.  You and the mrs make cute kiddos!



tink1957 said:


> Cute kiddo pc.
> 
> Hope mac is doing better today.
> 
> I was so tired after work tonight...got off at 7 and went to wallyworld for dinner got a rotisserie chicken and the fixings for chicken nachos ...along with a nice bottle of wine....Now I feel better.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



What wine do you like.  I'm hopeless, put a bottle of reunite Lambrusco on the table & I'm good.  Never had chicken nachos.  Thinking im missing something important . 



pcstang said:


> Looks like a few of us will be there around the same time in may...I'm just sayin...



Mr, he who in a not so great mood since working 21 days straight with a topping of many forced OT shifts, said to move our next trip up a day.  'Works' for me, added on a day @ SF, now leaving home bright & early on the 13th.  Doesn't seem right even with a disney focused trip to not stop by U.  

Can't say im in a lather over VB, wondering if they may have 'secret' soft openings available to onsite guests pre opening?


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Mac hang in there!  Hope every day will be a bit better for you!
> 
> Heading up north to see mom soon.  Whipped up ham salad thanks to the leftover in freezer & my version of Panera broc cheese soup ready to heat up later.  Nice to know dinner is ready except for alternate menu item of hamburgers.  Whatever happened to eat what's in front of you? Haha.  Couldn't find bread bowls, went with WMs pretzel buns which were surprisingly good considering the price.
> 
> .
> Worth a nuther lookee see.  You and the mrs make cute kiddos!
> 
> 
> 
> What wine do you like.  I'm hopeless, put a bottle of reunite Lambrusco on the table & I'm good.  Never had chicken nachos.  Thinking im missing something important .
> 
> 
> 
> Mr, he who in a not so great mood since working 21 days straight with a topping of many forced OT shifts, said to move our next trip up a day.  'Works' for me, added on a day @ SF, now leaving home bright & early on the 13th.  Doesn't seem right even with a disney focused trip to not stop by U.
> 
> Can't say im in a lather over VB, wondering if they may have 'secret' soft openings available to onsite guests pre opening?


Ouch to 21 straight days! Well darn, you have to add an extra day. I was just thinking the same thing about VB. I'm not lathered either but the kids are. 
My sister is getting snow again last night and today in Denver. No thanks!


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Looks like a few of us will be there around the same time in may...I'm just sayin...



Grandchildren are excited about upcoming trip.



keishashadow said:


> Can't say im in a lather over VB, wondering if they may have 'secret' soft openings available to onsite guests pre opening?



That would be the icing on the cake. Would be nice if they did. Can't say I'am all that stoked up about it either, but if the grandbabies are excited about it this grandma is on board for the ride


----------



## pcstang

@Robo56 
Savannah was a lot of fun...and walking! We never made it to Mrs Wilkes although we wanted to. Had some great local food, at overlooking the river, did a ton of historical stuff, ft Pulaski, tybee island lighthouse etc...
Sounds like you had a great time too.


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> @Robo56
> Savannah was a lot of fun...and walking! We never made it to Mrs Wilkes although we wanted to. Had some great local food, at overlooking the river, did a ton of historical stuff, ft Pulaski, tybee island lighthouse etc...
> Sounds like you had a great time too.



I enjoy charleston, SC, Pics I've of savannah look even more beautiful! Toss some spanish moss on it and everything looks better. On the bucket list for a few days stop if we ever get 'stuck' driving to MCO again lol.

Yes, since I've seen no reports on any sort of sign ups for soft openings @ VB, thinking that other than U employees, who better to invite than onsite guests? Especially, if they only want to try specific attractions/hours there.

Hellooo...

Any 'universal readers' out there reading?  We collectively volunteer to be test track dummies!


----------



## pcstang

I've seen pics of testers riding. Maybe we will get lucky.


----------



## tink1957

Mac...feel better...prayers for you 

Janet...I like the cheap stuff, usually drink berringer pink Moscato.

I'm on my lunch hour...unfortunately it's time to go back...later homies


----------



## tink1957

Just found out that my vacation time got approved  I was worried since we have a new dept manager and she had to be the one to give the ok...now all I have to do is book the airfare....come on Southwest...give me some love


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Tink vacation time.  Will send you mummy dust that you find an acceptable fare at SW.  I will be stalking for the December fares soon. 

Yay!  Those dark side visitors in May.  Jealous, but no go for us, two long weekend soccer tournaments in May.

Safe travels for all those homies in route. 

Mac, sending a prayer that you are free from pain and mobile soon.

Funny


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> In icu and nurse plugged my phone in for me
> 
> Morphine not cutting it
> 
> 
> But I'm alive ......
> 
> Prayers greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> Please continue them
> 
> Love you all
> 
> Mac
> 
> Not sure if they will let me post more




{{{ HUGS }}}   Wishing you a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Pain
> Prayers please
> Cats cute[/QUOTE
> Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Monykalyn

Middle kid cosplay
And JASON ISAACS


----------



## Lynne G

Okay.  Four times I have typed this.  Error occurred, and reloaded three times.  Going to try this one more time, and hope the lag in typing is better too. 

Great pictures MonyK.  Looks like you are having fun.

So much for that summer Saturday we had.  The line of thunderstorms Keisha gets later today, will give her hail.  We will see that hail less line overnight between Monday and Tuesday.  How severe we get will depend how hot we get on Monday.  Summer day, 80's Monday on tap.

But, today is Sunday, and well, minion is needed:


But a funny (that I hope makes Mac laugh):



Have an awesome Sunday all.  Off to get coffee, and see if older one is ready for our Sunday morning routine.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, why does it show the attached files in small?  Wonky Dis lately.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> I enjoy charleston, SC, Pics I've of savannah look even more beautiful! Toss some spanish moss on it and everything looks better. On the bucket list for a few days stop if we ever get 'stuck' driving to MCO again lol.
> 
> Yes, since I've seen no reports on any sort of sign ups for soft openings @ VB, thinking that other than U employees, who better to invite than onsite guests? Especially, if they only want to try specific attractions/hours there.
> 
> Hellooo...
> 
> Any 'universal readers' out there reading?  We collectively volunteer to be test track dummies!


LOTS of Spanish moss! Don't pick it up though, full of chiggers


Lynne G said:


> Ugh, why does it show the attached files in small?  Wonky Dis lately.


The site flat out sucks lately. It's constantly reloading.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.........officially jealous! Jason is a real cool guy...........hope you had a blast there! 


Sunny, cold, warm and chilly are all today's weather.........rain is easing for now finally.......

DH varnished our garage doors this morning..........I went shopping. Dress shopping  Love all the summer stuff in stores right now.........we have my best friend in Scotlands daughters wedding in August, so trying to find the perfect dress for that too........just got a couple of general summery dresses today. 

Rib of beef for Sunday dinner tonight.........then out to visit friend and his kids.........

Hope your Sunday is a good one.........


----------



## wagman67

Not feeling great today. Skipping church. Don't worry about my mopey self, I will be just fine...keep sending those prayers and wishes to Mac for a speedy recovery.

Started my new roof shopping with a couple of companies out yesterday for estimates. A couple more tomorrow and Tuesday. I am pretty sure I have found the one that we will eventually go with, but need to give the other guys a chance. Most are just roofing companies, but one is a general contractor and we may use him for other jobs, as well.

Monyka, that's a really nice cosplay outfit...and Jason to boot...good times.

We hit 91 degrees, yesterday...a new record...so, we know who will have what to say about that.

Lynne, I feel your pain about the site...I still have fits with it...cannot remember the last time it posted the first time I clicked 'Post Reply' (it probably will this time, just to show me).

I have 13 days until oldest graduates...and my wife still hasn't finished sorting pictures for his reception video I have to complete. Of course, he did have the best senior quote (according to the other parents) at his Jr/Sr Banquet, the other night..."I liked Algebra 2 so much, I took it twice". Others laughed while we groaned.

One final thought...three weeks from now, we will be a little past halfway to Orlando, with that freshly minted High School Graduate.


----------



## macraven

Thank all of you for the prayers
I greatly appreciate that

Three days out of surgery and home.
I start PT in the morning

Total knee replacement and never imagined I would go thru with it
But now that it is behind me, I know I will walk and not live in a wc
any longer

It is an adjustment for walking all my life then develop OA
When I went January/ February this year to Orlando, could not do the trip without it
It was not a bad way to do the vacation but the only way

I now have a healthy respect for all that need wc

Due to my pain pill wearing off I am up reading the boards
And popped another pill so I can get to sleep

So looking forward to hhn this October and being able to walk it !

My prayers go out to all of you
For any need you encounter

Again many thanks to those praying or thinking about me during this time

I need six months to recover but plan to do that in four months

That is when I return to the darkside

Hugs to all my homies here

Wagman, I hope today will be a better one for you
Some days we just go thru the motions but the next day pray all is good again


I'm not posting much but do read here
when I don't have double vision
Medicine side effect


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thank all of you for the prayers
> I greatly appreciate that
> 
> Three days out of surgery and home.
> I start PT in the morning
> 
> Total knee replacement and never imagined I would go thru with it
> But now that it is behind me, I know I will walk and not live in a wc
> any longer
> 
> It is an adjustment for walking all my life then develop OA
> When I went January/ February this year to Orlando, could not do the trip without it
> It was not a bad way to do the vacation but the only way
> 
> I now have a healthy respect for all that need wc
> 
> Due to my pain pill wearing off I am up reading the boards
> And popped another pill so I can get to sleep
> 
> So looking forward to hhn this October and being able to walk it !
> 
> My prayers go out to all of you
> For any need you encounter
> 
> Again many thanks to those praying or thinking about me during this time
> 
> I need six months to recover but plan to do that in four months
> 
> That is when I return to the darkside
> 
> Hugs to all my homies here
> 
> Wagman, I hope today will be a better one for you
> Some days we just go thru the motions but the next day pray all is good again
> 
> 
> I'm not posting much but do read here
> when I don't have double vision
> Medicine side effect



I didn't reply to your email thinking you would be asleep and didn't want to disturb you........lol......

But, I'm sure you are now......well, hope so...... You'll be bouncing around Orlando in October........



Few jobs done this morning.......now planning to head out for the afternoon......not the usual tourist places as there always mobbed on Bank Holidays..........we'll go somewhere else........spot of lunch somewhere nice then will see where we end up...........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Still saying prayers for ya Mac.  I am glad you are home, and I know you will be walking soon enough, with no pain and a new knee.  Glad to hear you are starting PT.  

Well, it's a foggy Monday.  And yay!  A Bank holiday for Schumi and the other homies in UK that are celebrating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Hope you all enjoy this first day of May.






  and a funny for Mac:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and another haha (from a dog lover - well, I do like cats too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and well, since Mac will be reading:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So, time for tea.  Hope all had a good week-end, and hope those with the storms are dry and safe.   Summer day for us, then we get the thunderstorms, and cool rest of week.  But, yay!  It's May.  That means less than 2 months to the start of summer.  Bring it on.  Yes, I know, I need that tea now.  Have a great Monday homies!


----------



## kohlby

Enjoyed Disney Studios and Magic Kingdom but way too many people.  My eldest two (11 and 13) had many comments this weekend that started out "One thing better about Universal that Disney should change is . . ."  This was unprompted.  Hubby and I like Disney too.  The kids are so used to Universal that they quickly picked up on things they would change about Disney.  We did have a good time though.

No soft opening dates of VB have been rumored that I know of.  With Fallon, I knew when soft openings were coming, since they did a soft opening just for one level of TM's and then the next week was soft opening for the other type of TM.  I saw postings of people knowing about the second one but not the first.  (I couldn't post anything about it of course. The TM's who could do the first were told not to share the info).  Last I heard, they were hoping to have a TM soft opening.  On the annual passholder page, I think I read about them hoping to have something for passholders too.  Right now, I can share all I know about soft opening because I know nothing.  


Mac - Happy Healing!  You're younger than the average knee replacement person so hopefully that means you can heal in less time than the norm.  My mum had both of her knees replace younger than the norm too and healed much faster.  It was very, very rough at the start though this was over a decade ago so hopefully that mean different their methods have improved and your rough time will get better even faster.  (Made larger to help if your eyesight is struggling).


----------



## keishashadow

Happy May Day Comrades!

My day of work will revolved around the bi-annual movement of winter clothes from my bedroom to storage closet 2 floors down.  Yuck. If i ever get jr's 2 closets totally emptied will make that job easier.  

Mac continued support sent your way!  It's not a race, it's a marathon. Take you sweet time and come back better than ever 

Now to go goggle chiggers.  Crushed, spanish moss is so beautiful.  Only reason i haven't grabbed any is i knew it wouldn't survive up north.  Now glad i haven't lol


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Thank all of you for the prayers
> I greatly appreciate that
> 
> Three days out of surgery and home.
> I start PT in the morning
> 
> Total knee replacement and never imagined I would go thru with it
> But now that it is behind me, I know I will walk and not live in a wc
> any longer
> 
> It is an adjustment for walking all my life then develop OA
> When I went January/ February this year to Orlando, could not do the trip without it
> It was not a bad way to do the vacation but the only way
> 
> I now have a healthy respect for all that need wc
> 
> Due to my pain pill wearing off I am up reading the boards
> And popped another pill so I can get to sleep
> 
> So looking forward to hhn this October and being able to walk it !
> 
> My prayers go out to all of you
> For any need you encounter
> 
> Again many thanks to those praying or thinking about me during this time
> 
> I need six months to recover but plan to do that in four months
> 
> That is when I return to the darkside
> 
> Hugs to all my homies here
> 
> Wagman, I hope today will be a better one for you
> Some days we just go thru the motions but the next day pray all is good again
> 
> 
> I'm not posting much but do read here
> when I don't have double vision
> Medicine side effect



Mac, my sister had knee surgery twice on the same knee. I don't know your pain, but I can only guess! I still wish you a speedy recovery, but don't push it! If it takes 6 months, it takes 6 months. You'll still be able to do HHN, just maybe not as fast


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, Chiggers are like ticks. and red in color.  Wouldn't like to be bit by one for sure.  Eew.  I guess I never liked Spanish Moss.  Fake, maybe.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 234526 Happy May Day Comrades!
> 
> My day of work will revolved around the bi-annual movement of winter clothes from my bedroom to storage closet 2 floors down.  Yuck. If i ever get jr's 2 closets totally emptied will make that job easier.
> 
> Mac continued support sent your way!  It's not a race, it's a marathon. Take you sweet time and come back better than ever
> 
> Now to go goggle chiggers.  Crushed, spanish moss is so beautiful.  Only reason i haven't grabbed any is i knew it wouldn't survive up north.  Now glad i haven't lol





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 234526 Happy May Day Comrades!
> 
> My day of work will revolved around the bi-annual movement of winter clothes from my bedroom to storage closet 2 floors down.  Yuck. If i ever get jr's 2 closets totally emptied will make that job easier.
> 
> Mac continued support sent your way!  It's not a race, it's a marathon. Take you sweet time and come back better than ever
> 
> Now to go goggle chiggers.  Crushed, spanish moss is so beautiful.  Only reason i haven't grabbed any is i knew it wouldn't survive up north.  Now glad i haven't lol


Henry Ford had a factory around Savannah. He stuffed the seat cushions with Spanish moss and then all the owners started getting hit by the little bugs. This caused the first recall on an automobile. And there's your history lesson for today! You are welcome!  They are also in pine straw too. We had them in the woods behind are house in GA.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Thank all of you for the prayers
> I greatly appreciate that
> 
> Three days out of surgery and home.
> I start PT in the morning
> 
> Total knee replacement and never imagined I would go thru with it
> But now that it is behind me, I know I will walk and not live in a wc
> any longer
> 
> It is an adjustment for walking all my life then develop OA
> When I went January/ February this year to Orlando, could not do the trip without it
> It was not a bad way to do the vacation but the only way
> 
> I now have a healthy respect for all that need wc
> 
> Due to my pain pill wearing off I am up reading the boards
> And popped another pill so I can get to sleep
> 
> So looking forward to hhn this October and being able to walk it !
> 
> My prayers go out to all of you
> For any need you encounter
> 
> Again many thanks to those praying or thinking about me during this time
> 
> I need six months to recover but plan to do that in four months
> 
> That is when I return to the darkside
> 
> Hugs to all my homies here
> 
> Wagman, I hope today will be a better one for you
> Some days we just go thru the motions but the next day pray all is good again
> 
> 
> I'm not posting much but do read here
> when I don't have double vision
> Medicine side effect


If all else fails we can take turns pushing you in October! Or you can get an ECV,(people battering machine) but I get to ride in the front basket!


----------



## tink1957

Glad our fearless leader is home.  Prayers for a quick recovery are being sent your way.

I'm probably the only one who likes Mondays since I usually have the day off.

Trey has informed me that he's going to the darkside with friends next month and will be driving down in his brand new car

Chiggers are also usually on blackberry vines.

My little kittens are getting so cute..I'll try to post pics later when I get a good WiFi connection...Hope that helps lift your spirits mac, feel better


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, I'd so like a kitten, but with family severely allergic to cat dander, it's a no.  Pictures would be nice Tink.  I bet they're really cute.


----------



## macraven

Ignore me as I'm under the influence right now
Pain pills and posting do not go together 




I say get rid of the family and get a cat


----------



## Lynne G

Get rid of the family and get a cat......


it does sometimes cross my mind.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Take care Mac.  I am hoping the pain goes away fast, and you are getting stronger at walking soon enough.   Hey, if PC's in the ECV basket, he can carry those red cups.

Better watch those cats.....


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Ignore me as I'm under the influence right now
> Pain pills and posting do not go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say get rid of the family and get a cat



Pain makes Mac mean!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Ignore me as I'm under the influence right now
> Pain pills and posting do not go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say get rid of the family and get a cat



Not a cat fan here. 

I remember trying to text someone after I had surgery.......said the wrong thing to wrong person.......lol.......took some explaining........they got over it. 

Nice that Trey gets a dark side visit Vicki.........and happy new car to him.........


Was a lovely day here today.......bit cool, but sunny. Nice seafood lunch and general nice day out. 

Hair appointment in morning........needs a good cut and hilites........blonde, toffee and caramel.........sounds like a dessert! 

Glass of wine time..........


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> If all else fails we can take turns pushing you in October! Or you can get an ECV,(people battering machine) but I get to ride in the front basket!




Couldn't help myself.

Mac hopefully won't need a ECV, but if she does we will get her this one so PC won't have to sit in the basket....LOL

Mac hope you get a chuckle out of this


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

Hockey game driving me   Just glad the power/satellite came on shortly after it started.  Going to OT.  So many this playoff!



pcstang said:


> If all else fails we can take turns pushing you in October! Or you can get an ECV,(people battering machine) but I get to ride in the front basket!



Hmmph beat me on 'dibs'




macraven said:


> Ignore me as I'm under the influence right now
> Pain pills and posting do not go together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say get rid of the family and get a cat



Sure they do, makes for the best reads.  Just don't start online shopping.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 234790
> Couldn't help myself.
> 
> Mac hopefully won't need a ECV, but if she does we will get her this one so PC won't have to sit in the basket....LOL
> View attachment 234791
> Mac hope you get a chuckle out of this


Which is why I avoid Walmart!
Maybe will cross paths in a few weeks Robo. Be warned though, it will be me and my two boys. Guess I'll turn the lights out.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Which is why I avoid Walmart!
> Maybe will cross paths in a few weeks Robo. Be warned though, it will be me and my two boys. Guess I'll turn the lights out.



Not yet.........I'm up.....although it's bright and sunny here........stick the lights out to avoid disturbing homies asleep over there....... We love Walmart!!!! Maybe for all the wrong reasons though........it's a bit of an education on occasions..........


Got early hair appointment.........3 hours of foils, dryers and straighteners........bliss!!  There's a girl who does manicures too, so will get one of those while I wait........

Breakfast first........boring midweek one though.......no bacon........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## macraven

No bacon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No bacon



Yep........dull........did plan to have eggs benedict......then realised I had no breakfast muffins.......so, just poached eggs then.........not the same!

Heading out now.......sun has gone and grey cloud has moved in........lovely. 

Hope you're asleep now mac........catch youse later........


----------



## Lynne G

EEEK!  No bacon or muffins?  Schumi's breakfast was still more lovely than mine.  

We have yet to see the sun today.  It's gray and dark gray clouds hurrying to the east.  So far, Kiesha's town got a monsoon type rain, but we've got pockets of downpours.  So far, all nasty storms have been west and north of us, so it's 70, dark and oh so muggy.  We should see sun later in the afternoon. as the line of bad weather moves north and east.  

Today is Tuesday.  I woke up early, then just could not get moving.  Then saw the time, and got moving really fast.  It's going to be that kinda day.  

And what's for dinner tonight?  Should be tacos.  Yep, taco Tuesday.









and a funny;





  and well, a cat funny:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac, hope your cats are behaving.  Take care and hope you have a good day today.  Sending mummy dust and prayers.  One day at a time to get well.

Yep, time for tea.  Iced most likely.  It's not hot, but oh so muggy.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> EEEK!  No bacon or muffins?  Schumi's breakfast was still more lovely than mine.
> 
> We have yet to see the sun today.  It's gray and dark gray clouds hurrying to the east.  So far, Kiesha's town got a monsoon type rain, but we've got pockets of downpours.  So far, all nasty storms have been west and north of us, so it's 70, dark and oh so muggy.  We should see sun later in the afternoon. as the line of bad weather moves north and east.
> 
> Today is Tuesday.  I woke up early, then just could not get moving.  Then saw the time, and got moving really fast.  It's going to be that kinda day.
> 
> And what's for dinner tonight?  Should be tacos.  Yep, taco Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a funny;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and well, a cat funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, hope your cats are behaving.  Take care and hope you have a good day today.  Sending mummy dust and prayers.  One day at a time to get well.
> 
> Yep, time for tea.  Iced most likely.  It's not hot, but oh so muggy.



Save the tacos for the 5th lol.  Looking for my Star Wars tshirt to wear on thursday . I'm rather fond of May in general lol. Ps love the monorail cat pic!

Carole - ok, hair done, now you need to go out somewhere to show it off. .  Such a lift getting touched up isn't it?  Wait...you can cook eggs Benedict at home?   Who knew lol. The mr kids me the only reason i cruise is for smoked salmon/capers & eggs Benedict for breakfast...every single day.

Good day all, (continued good mojo for Mac!). I'm back in the closet again today after i fry up some bacon for the man.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Save the tacos for the 5th lol.  Looking for my Star Wars tshirt to wear on thursday . I'm rather fond of May in general lol. Ps love the monorail cat pic!
> 
> Carole - ok, hair done, now you need to go out somewhere to show it off. .  Such a lift getting touched up isn't it?  Wait...you can cook eggs Benedict at home?   Who knew lol. The mr kids me the only reason i cruise is for smoked salmon/capers & eggs Benedict for breakfast...every single day.
> 
> Good day all, (continued good mojo for Mac!). I'm back in the closet again today after i fry up some bacon for the man.




Lol.......I adore smoked salmon.....that and prosciutto.......could live on them......favourite breakfasts anywhere.......now I'm craving bacon........so, tonight's dinner is now going to be chicken breast wrapped in bacon stuffed with something......haven't decided what yet.......

Yes, hair all glammed up again.......quite the boost. No plans to go out tonight though.......


So misty here today now.........can't see the sea........but chilly but not too cold......

Hope everyone's good.........


----------



## kohlby

I'd love a cat or dog too.  I have a family member allergic but there are hypoallergenic breeds.   We'll have to wait until the whole China thing is done though.  So, someday! 

I saw weird wet stuff fall from the sky today!!!!!   I have vague memories of that happening before and it being called something like rain.  It didn't last more than 10 minutes though.  I'm hoping to see it again later today.


----------



## Lynne G

hmmm, that's interesting Kohlby.  We never did get the rain.  The trees looked like they were ready for it, but went completely west and north of us.  Now, cloud cover and peaks of sun, and windy.  Bad hair day alert.

Maybe it's ashy rain, from the debris from the fires?   Or gelatinous rain?  well, I guess FLA is happy for the rain, given all the fires and dry air.

yeah, well, even cats with no fur, cat in our house is not gonna happen.  Hope you do get a pet one of these days though Kohlby.  I think it's good for kids to grow up taking care of a pet.  I'm partial to dogs.   sorry


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Maybe will cross paths in a few weeks Robo. Be warned though, it will be me and my two boys. Guess I'll turn the lights out.



Would so be nice to say hi to you and your boys. I have been looking at the resorts and looks like it is going to be busy during the time we are there. My grandchildren are so ready for their vacation.

I have made a few reservations for sit down meals. Last year when we went the line was out the door and there was a long wait for a table for people wanting to eat at Mytho's for lunch. I was happy I made our reservation.




keishashadow said:


> Save the tacos for the 5th lol



Yes, Cinco de mayo is Friday. I do like Mexican food.  

Have to say eggs Benedict is one of my favorite breakfasts. Don't make it very often, but do enjoy getting it at my favorite breakfast restaurant.

Get well soon Mac. Something to make you smile.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek porta potty or else that tree is looking mighty fine.


----------



## schumigirl

Not a fan of Mexican food at all.......

Love hot and spicy though.......hotter the better! I'm guilty of adding jalapeños to everything.........


Wednesday again........now builders are done time to start the clear up.......inside of the house is a little dustier than normal......so, that's my job for today......and power wash the closest patio area and around top end of driveway.......window cleaner is coming tomorrow then will feel place is back to normal........

Plain old pancakes for breakfast this morning with blueberries and strawberries in the side.....and tea. English breakfast tea.


----------



## macraven

Came to say I'm awake but need to go back to bed

Thinking of all my homies here

Guess that makes me the one in this group that has the most kids


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good afternoon Schumi.  I like Mexican food too.  Sometimes hot and spicy.  I also like English tea.  Well, just about all tea, except never really like green tea.  More the black and white teas, and fruit tea.  

And, since it is Wednesday, hump day indeed, Hey Keisha -- yeah, it's Wednesday:












  and just so Keisha needs this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and with that, it's a beautiful sunny day.  A lovely sunrise to see.   No matter, it's 58 degrees, with a high of 60, but so nice to see the sun.  Enjoy this first Wednesday of May homies!


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Came to say I'm awake but need to go back to bed
> 
> Thinking of all my homies here
> 
> Guess that makes me the one in this group that has the most kids



Rest up, Mac, we've got your back...don't want anyone taking it, like they did your knee!


----------



## Chuckers

Hi All!

   Eggs Benedict was mentioned and my mouth started watering. We have a diner up here that does Eggs Benedict the way I like it.. with REAL AMERICAN BACON! They also have a version with a cheddar cheese sauce instead of the hollendaise. I sometimes get two, one with each sauce.. NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Needed my camel fix. Lots of good ones today . Nawahaha to fake humps.  

When i was cleaning closet earlier this week, stumbled across a Joe Camel cache of crap the brand used to give out as premiums.  Apparently, I've had thing going for camels for some time lol.   Awful marketing tie to entice the youngins but some of the stuff is a real hoot.  My dad would smoke them & pall malls - unfiltered.  Didn't matter much, a coal miner, his lungs were toast regardless.  

Good prosciutto is difficult to find here except in specialty stores.  Not a fresh mozzarella fan but it's everywhere these days.  Remember when you had to have somebody visit jersey/NY and bring it back.  

Running good portion of day again, it's cold here & will be for some time it appears.  Cannot believe we may have to fire up the boiler again, house is getting chilly.

Mac u rest up!  Rest of you hut-hut, wasting daylight


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, part of my town is called the Italian market.   No need to go to NY or NJ.  Though, my Jewish deli used to go to NY to get bagels.  People waited at 6am for the still hot bagels from the bags in the back of the van.  Aww, come on, it's only 10am and already thinking what's for lunch.  Yes, and American bacon.  Yes, please.  Ok, a DD run maybe.  Their bacon is actually pretty good the other day.  Le sigh.  It's only Wednesday. 

And hey, family members smoked and got some junk too.  Not camels though.  Blue and white box.  Don't see any free stuff from the cigarettes any more.  

So pretty, yet cool.  And a soggy Friday is on tap.  So tired of gray and rain almost every other day.  Stay warm Keisha.  Yeah, AC on the other day, heater on for tonight.  36 is the low tonight.  Um, what??? May........


----------



## Lynne G

Sending more good thoughts and prayers Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Eggs Benedict was mentions and my mouth started watering. We have a diner up here that does Eggs Benedict the way I like it.. with REAL AMERICAN BACON! They also have a version with a cheddar cheese sauce instead of the hollendaise. I sometimes get two, one with each sauce.. NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!



Have to admit, American bacon doesn't quite do it for us.....much prefer good old British bacon with real rashers not just what we call streaky......we only use it really to baste a turkey or chicken with........

http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2010/11/09/three-little-pigs/

Bacon and Tea are the only things we don't really like in America (we do eat the American bacon though) .......everything else we love............as our waistlines show......





keishashadow said:


> Needed my camel fix. Lots of good ones today . Nawahaha to fake humps.
> 
> When i was cleaning closet earlier this week, stumbled across a Joe Camel cache of crap the brand used to give out as premiums.  Apparently, I've had thing going for camels for some time lol.   Awful marketing tie to entice the youngins but some of the stuff is a real hoot.  My dad would smoke them & pall malls - unfiltered.  Didn't matter much, a coal miner, his lungs were toast regardless.
> 
> Good prosciutto is difficult to find here except in specialty stores.  Not a fresh mozzarella fan but it's everywhere these days.  Remember when you had to have somebody visit jersey/NY and bring it back.
> 
> Running good portion of day again, it's cold here & will be for some time it appears.  Cannot believe we may have to fire up the boiler again, house is getting chilly.
> 
> Mac u rest up!  Rest of you hut-hut, wasting daylight



Really? I would have thought good prosciutto would be common as muck over there.......we have some fabulous deli's pretty close by, so maybe we're spoiled......and they give great samples......... Sun is shining here too, but it's a bit chilly out of it........washing all dried on line though.........


DH just taken car to garage to get tyre sorted.......warning light came up when he was coming home saying low tyre pressure, checked it and found a large nail stuck in it courtesy of our recent builders........quick visit to Mercedes garage will correct that......always something.........

Happy Wednesday............


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Would so be nice to say hi to you and your boys. I have been looking at the resorts and looks like it is going to be busy during the time we are there. My grandchildren are so ready for their vacation.
> 
> I have made a few reservations for sit down meals. Last year when we went the line was out the door and there was a long wait for a table for people wanting to eat at Mytho's for lunch. I was happy I made our reservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Cinco de mayo is Friday. I do like Mexican food.
> 
> Have to say eggs Benedict is one of my favorite breakfasts. Don't make it very often, but do enjoy getting it at my favorite breakfast restaurant.
> 
> Get well soon Mac. Something to make you smile.
> View attachment 234981
> View attachment 234982


















  Sending more good thoughts and prayers Mac.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Have to admit, American bacon doesn't quite do it for us.....much prefer good old British bacon with real rashers not just what we call streaky......we only use it really to baste a turkey or chicken with........
> 
> http://www.endlesssimmer.com/2010/11/09/three-little-pigs/
> 
> Bacon and Tea are the only things we don't really like in America (we do eat the American bacon though) .......everything else we love............as our waistlines show......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I would have thought good prosciutto would be common as muck over there.......we have some fabulous deli's pretty close by, so maybe we're spoiled......and they give great samples......... Sun is shining here too, but it's a bit chilly out of it........washing all dried on line though.........
> 
> 
> DH just taken car to garage to get tyre sorted.......warning light came up when he was coming home saying low tyre pressure, checked it and found a large nail stuck in it courtesy of our recent builders........quick visit to Mercedes garage will correct that......always something.........
> 
> Happy Wednesday............


I didn't know there were different types of bacon. Now I'll have to read your link. And now I'm hungry too, thanks! Lol
Yes, it always something!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Hey, part of my town is called the Italian market.   No need to go to NY or NJ.  Though, my Jewish deli used to go to NY to get bagels.  People waited at 6am for the still hot bagels from the bags in the back of the van.  Aww, come on, it's only 10am and already thinking what's for lunch.  Yes, and American bacon.  Yes, please.  Ok, a DD run maybe.  Their bacon is actually pretty good the other day.  Le sigh.  It's only Wednesday.
> 
> And hey, family members smoked and got some junk too.  Not camels though.  Blue and white box.  Don't see any free stuff from the cigarettes any more.
> 
> So pretty, yet cool.  And a soggy Friday is on tap.  So tired of gray and rain almost every other day.  Stay warm Keisha.  Yeah, AC on the other day, heater on for tonight.  36 is the low tonight.  Um, what??? May........


90 here today, front pushes through tomorrow and then only 70 on Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> 90 here today, front pushes through tomorrow's and then only 70 on Friday.




Rub it in!  LOL  That will take us a couple of months before we hear 90 degrees.  We should be close to 70 on Monday.  Then another front is coming, so more rain.  Friday is going to have around 2 inches of rain.  Puddles are us.  Oh, and bad hair day again.  That wind!


----------



## macraven

I'm awake and craving bacon

At this time of the day I'm sure all my homies here have eaten mom's share

So all of youse are grounded 
No tv for a day
And no beer for a week
( knew the beer would make you sit up and listen)

Have no idea bout weather
But mr Mac said today is great and rain starts Thursday and Friday will be nasty and heat goes back on

Had the heat pump on yesterday afternoon thru the night
He put my electric blanket on my bed as I was so cold

Good man

Celebrated,well, should really say we were together on our 38 yr anniversary in the hospital Friday 

I have no memory of it
Lol

But will have a better one next year

Hope all are doing fine
Had a dream chickens in my bed last night and I was worried the cats would come jump on the bed to eat them

As I was Ned to wake up, MonyK came to my room chased the cats out and took the chicks with her

MonyK saved the day for those babies


----------



## schumigirl

I'll do you some bacon mac......we have plenty........


Was out with friend tonight and I had bacon wrapped scallops just for the bacon.....lol.........we ordered 5 little appetisers between us.......nice. 

Chilly tonight........off to bed soon.........


----------



## keishashadow

Mac chicken may be onto something re PT regimine


----------



## macraven

Disco and chickens 

Nothing like freaking you out when under the influence of prescribed narcotics 

Or if heavily drinking.....


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Wished you lived next door so I could come over when I smelled the bacon 

Lol


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Mac chicken may be onto something re PT regimine


Omg! If I have nightmares tonight I'll see you in October! Lmao


----------



## pcstang

I'm still laughing Janet!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I'm awake and craving bacon
> 
> At this time of the day I'm sure all my homies here have eaten mom's share
> 
> So all of youse are grounded
> No tv for a day
> And no beer for a week
> ( knew the beer would make you sit up and listen)
> 
> Have no idea bout weather
> But mr Mac said today is great and rain starts Thursday and Friday will be nasty and heat goes back on
> 
> Had the heat pump on yesterday afternoon thru the night
> He put my electric blanket on my bed as I was so cold
> 
> Good man
> 
> Celebrated,well, should really say we were together on our 38 yr anniversary in the hospital Friday
> 
> I have no memory of it
> Lol
> 
> But will have a better one next year
> 
> Hope all are doing fine
> Had a dream chickens in my bed last night and I was worried the cats would come jump on the bed to eat them
> 
> As I was Ned to wake up, MonyK came to my room chased the cats out and took the chicks with her
> 
> MonyK saved the day for those babies


Wow! Congrats on 38 years!


----------



## macraven

Thank you 

Unbelievable isn't it to be with someone that long

My parental units were married for month and half shy of 75 years of marriage


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> I'm still laughing Janet!



Such an ear worm it is lol



macraven said:


> Thank you
> 
> Unbelievable isn't it to be with someone that long
> 
> My parental units were married for month and half shy of 75 years of marriage



Logistically, you were obviously a child bride. It is quite the accomplishment to not turn into the HM bride after 20+ years on the odometer


----------



## tinydancer09

They've started testing the new fireworks at MK. Maybe this isn't news, but it is to me. They were testing at 1:30 last night. So jealous I didn't see it. The new projection show is pretty good. I didn't stop and watch it in the fall. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi TinyD.  Glad you are enjoying the parks.

Haha, MonyK can teach her chickens to dance.  Funny Keisha.

Aww, Anniversary wishes to Mr. Mac and Mac.  38 years.  Mr. Mac is a keeper.

Well, little one is still not feeling well.  I did not think she was allergic to pollen, but there's a ton of pollen in the air, so I guess it is bothering her lungs.  Benedryl for her, that and a frappachino.  I had to get a coffee.  

Cool night, and reviewing the food ads and tossing paper that I am done with.  Little one put a load of wash on, I told her she may be putting into the dryer by herself.  Yawning and fading fast.

Have a lovely evening homies.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha the disco chickens were hysterical .

Mac you were not hallucinating 

Hope you are feeling better.

Happy Anniversary to you and Mr. Mac


----------



## Robo56

Night Lynne hope you're little feels better soon.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> MonyK saved the day for those babies


 Between that and the chicken disco I am !
Happy Anniversary Mac! Hope you are feeling better.  I got hit with the kids' cold -between that and another loud storm I didn't sleep much last night. tried to nap for ~ an hour. Making some tea now then off to bed. Hope the little one is feeling better soon Lynne!
Need to get that new coop built so the baby chickens (who must be the equivalent of toddler stage now) can stay outside all the time. Had them barricaded in the kitchen on tile so they could run around a bit (tried to put newspaper down and they shredded it). Had to be careful not to step on them as they follow you around. Thank heavens for swifter and my steam mop! A cuddle from them and now back to the box to sleep.

Lots of road closures around here. Mac have you seen the water in StL? the 141/44 intersection is a few miles from my FIL's. And my HS is completely surrounded by water. DH had to go to Cape and had to wind his way down due to closures, and take detour back as part of 44 closed on way back to Springfield.

Waiting for weekend and new Guardians of the Galaxy movie!!


----------



## macraven

MonyK
Heard about it on the news
Mke stL ballgame called off since highways are closed due to flooding

Not the first time main routes closed
When I lived there, happened more than we liked

This time you can not drive from spfld to StL so this is really horrible 

You and I know more rain on the way for that area

Duckettes shredding paper
Cute!


----------



## macraven

Good Thursday morning homies !

Who ever is cooking bacon this morning, set another plate for me


----------



## macraven

Oops sorry 
Looked at my watch and thought it was 5:40
Not 1:40


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......pollen seems to be extra bad this year everywhere......we are surrounded by fields and at night it's quite bad.........hope the meds help her, it's not pleasant. 

MonyK......kids will share colds won't they! Hope you feel better too........

Janet........that chicken dance is funny!!!

Mac.......set a place for you.......I'm having bacon!!!! And poached eggs........ I slept a little late this morning.....didn't get up till 6.45..... so not exactly late......


Looks a decent morning......may even take a walk


----------



## macraven

Took forever before the dis came back on board

Started trying at 6 and finally here

Stay dry homies 
Looks like a wet one for those in Ga today upnto noon and the skies will blast open again on Friday

Hope MonyK doesn't out her little peeps out in the chickie yard in the rain

She should give them galoshes and tiny umbrellas


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lynne.......pollen seems to be extra bad this year everywhere......we are surrounded by fields and at night it's quite bad.........hope the meds help her, it's not pleasant.
> 
> MonyK......kids will share colds won't they! Hope you feel better too........
> 
> Janet........that chicken dance is funny!!!
> 
> Mac.......set a place for you.......I'm having bacon!!!! And poached eggs........ I slept a little late this morning.....didn't get up till 6.45..... so not exactly late......
> 
> 
> Looks a decent morning......may even take a walk


I'll have to do more research on English bacon. The odd thing is I love bacon but despise ham.


----------



## macraven

Pc, do you like other porks?

All places on my area BBQ pork is king 

Leaving for pt soon

I can't believe I'm up early all this week
And no coffee...


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for the clouds, but it was another beautiful sunrise, and my neighbor gets eggs early this morning.  Girls were clucking quite loudly, I guess all of them went outside after laying their eggs.  

Morning homies, and what PC's up early?  

That's funny PC, you don't like ham.  I guess it how the pig is processed.  I do like pork in general, but don't eat much of it.  Bacon, however, I do.  BBQ, yes, I like that too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






Thanks for all the well wishes for little one.  She's so smug, grew more than 3 inches from last year, and now as tall as me.  And, doctor says not done yet.  Le sigh.  Both my kids will be taller than me.  

MonyK, hope you feel better too.  Yeah, when one kid is sick, the whole family gets sick.  I was never that sick until my kids were with other kids.  We built antibodies together when they were young. 

But it's Thursday, and that means throw back that coffee ---- Mac, make sure you stop for coffee coming back from PT.  I hope PT is easier and easier for ya.  One step at a time.  









and of course, some funnies:










  and a dog


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pc, do you like other porks?
> 
> All places on my area BBQ pork is king
> 
> Leaving for pt soon
> 
> I can't believe I'm up early all this week
> And no coffee...


I do, just not ham. I love BBQ


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I'll have to do more research on English bacon. The odd thing is I love bacon but despise ham.



We have many varieties.......my general rule is never buy from grocery stores......all mass produced and filled with water usually.....we buy all ours from farm shop who cure their own. Not filled with water or other stuff......I'm fussy with bacon. 




Had no Internet this morning........always causes a panic........so spent morning cooking down rhubarb a colleague of DH handed in last night when I was out........he has an allotment and grows fabulous stuff.......then batch cooked a whole load of BBQ sauce and did some baking.......ironed too. 

Not planning on doing much this afternoon........making beef burgers for dinner so will make them up ready to cook later.......

Sun is shining........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Schumi, Monyk, Lynne and PC . No sun and raining here. 

Wow all this talk about pork yum.

 Schumi it's been awhile since we have had farm cured bacon. There was a place down in Kentucky where we used to purchase hams and bacon. I have heard they are closing. Barbecue is popular in the south. Everyone has their favorite sauce they use. Sounds like you have been busy this morning. 

Mac have a good PT session. I will keep a cup of coffee warm for you.

I have a suspicion that there is a crafty bug on the Dis. After posting last night on the Dis at the end it started lagging and that video that starts on the bottom of the page showed up. I logged off and went to my email and noticed that my iPad had been changed to airplane mode and my wifi had been shut off


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  

I'm watching oldest DS's chihuahua starting this afternoon for the weekend whilest they are away for the weekend. My house will be a real zoo.

May the 4th be with meIt had to be said

Monky. Stay safe, u & the chickies

Lynne hmm put DD to work getting things down off the top shelf for you!  Most Pediatricians swear kids don't get seasonal allergies. HA what a joke, mine & my GD both would in the spring.  you see them suffering just like an adult would a shame.



macraven said:


> Good Thursday morning homies !
> 
> Who ever is cooking bacon this morning, set another plate for me


On my way out now to fire up the stove



pcstang said:


> I do, just not ham. I love BBQ



Ever try country ham?  Ahhhh I've spent more time on that prep than on some relationships


----------



## tinydancer09

For anyone around the area who wants a sneak peak. Word is testing of the fireworks is may 2, 7, and 9. Flyer says between 11:45-1 but my hotel guest friends I made said it was 1:30. Thinking they were tired adults and didn't pay close attention. 

Wish I could


----------



## Lynne G

to you too Kiesha.


----------



## Lynne G

- but it will be a Friday!  And another Galaxy will be viewed this week-end.


Nice intell TinyD, but I'd be tired or fast asleep at that time too.

and for Mac ---


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm watching oldest DS's chihuahua starting this afternoon for the weekend whilest they are away for the weekend. My house will be a real zoo.
> 
> May the 4th be with meIt had to be said
> 
> Monky. Stay safe, u & the chickies
> 
> Lynne hmm put DD to work getting things down off the top shelf for you!  Most Pediatricians swear kids don't get seasonal allergies. HA what a joke, mine & my GD both would in the spring.  you see them suffering just like an adult would a shame.
> 
> 
> On my way out now to fire up the stove
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try country ham?  Ahhhh I've spent more time on that prep than on some relationships



Lol......your house sounds fun with little doggy turning up........and yes May the 4th be with you too........love country style ham too........yep, takes a while to prep a good ham!! Love it........


Internet being decidedly dodgy today.......they have a problem apparently..........typical, but their broadband is fastest there is........and it is fast! 

Going out for few bits when DH gets home.......dinner all prepped, just need to cook later and made a rhubarb crumble which is DH favourite winter dessert.......didn't make home made custard.......will buy some cream.....call it dessert.......

I'm starving and it isn't even 4pm yet..........dinner 6.30 tonight........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac, Schumi, Monyk, Lynne and PC . No sun and raining here.
> 
> Wow all this talk about pork yum.
> 
> Schumi it's been awhile since we have had farm cured bacon. There was a place down in Kentucky where we used to purchase hams and bacon. I have heard they are closing. Barbecue is popular in the south. Everyone has their favorite sauce they use. Sounds like you have been busy this morning.
> 
> Mac have a good PT session. I will keep a cup of coffee warm for you.
> 
> I have a suspicion that there is a crafty bug on the Dis. After posting last night on the Dis at the end it started lagging and that video that starts on the bottom of the page showed up. I logged off and went to my email and noticed that my iPad had been changed to airplane mode and my wifi had been shut off



Missed you in there........

I adore BBQ food too........yep, made a big batch of sauce today......house smells amazing.......lol.....love a busy morning in kitchen.......Dis is a little odd as in it takes me to the bottom of the page when I click on it a few times.........


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I'm watching oldest DS's chihuahua starting this afternoon for the weekend whilest they are away for the weekend. My house will be a real zoo.
> 
> May the 4th be with meIt had to be said
> 
> Monky. Stay safe, u & the chickies
> 
> Lynne hmm put DD to work getting things down off the top shelf for you!  Most Pediatricians swear kids don't get seasonal allergies. HA what a joke, mine & my GD both would in the spring.  you see them suffering just like an adult would a shame.
> 
> 
> On my way out now to fire up the stove
> 
> 
> 
> Ever try country ham?  Ahhhh I've spent more time on that prep than on some relationships


Nope, I guess not. Off to google it. Spiral ham and such are disgusting! I read don't like eggs either but love mayo. Go figure!


----------



## macraven

Play nice 
I will try to check in here when I can 

Want to thank Robo
She has saved my life 
I'm grateful for her 

Emailed her with question and she said 
Go to ER in the morning

I have a blood clot


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Play nice
> I will try to check in here when I can
> 
> Want to thank Robo
> She has saved my life
> I'm grateful for her
> 
> Emailed her with question and she said
> Go to ER in the morning
> 
> I have a blood clot



Oh man, so sorry. Good thing it was caught early.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> I have a blood clot


 OMG - so glad you got into ER! Thank goodness for friends! Mac-if you have any questions on nutrient interactions with any blood thinners they may put you on just PM me. I am a Dietitian (although hopefully a pharmacist or RD in hospital will also do education- i am available for any questions as well!)

Love the My 4th memes!

Ready for the predicted string on no rain/sunny days ahead.

Attempting to work today, taking a quick lunch break. Head feels like it's in a fog...


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, so glad you got help fast.   Sending well wishes the blood thinners do their job and your blood clot goes away.  Sending more prayers and mummy dust.  









  - take care Mac.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac - we know you are really a cat and have 9 lives but seriously? What are we going to do with you?  Just once things are going to go smoothly for you.  The patience you have is mind-boggling.  

Continued prayers sent your way.  Please, try to relax and not worry.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Mac - we know you are really a cat and have 9 lives but seriously? What are we going to do with you?  Just once things are going to go smoothly for you.  The patience you have is mind-boggling.
> 
> Continued prayers sent your way.  Please, try to relax and not worry.



Yep........plus one.........


Will be glad when Broadband gets sorted tonight........intermittent fault all day.......hoping everyone has been getting the emails I've been sending........

I appear to have a glass of wine in my hand.......not quite sure how that happened........but I won't refuse.......

Listening to DH read through the menu from The Palm at HRH.........who says we don't plan.......


----------



## buckeev

I thought you had to have a *heart *to have a *blood *clot. Just sayin'! 

Virtual hugz for muy rapido healin'!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 
I've been absent for a few days cause my phone died...need to catch up.


----------



## Robo56

Mac, my fellow Kneester (knee replacement sister) hang in there. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way .



Wish I was able to come to the hospital and be your Nurse and watch over you in person. You are very special to all your kiddos here for sure.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Listening to DH read through the menu from The Palm at HRH.........who says we don't plan.......



Was looking at Palm menu the other day. Looking forward to the meal there. Also looked at the menu at Ocean Prime.

The Palm meal is for sure. Going to try and make it to Ocean Prime for a meal also. Thanks for the ideas. There's nothing wrong with a little food planning for vacation


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies, just checking in.  I still have to work even with tax season over but try to keep up.

Mac, OMG, I hope you are recovering nicely and can make your trip without problems. 

To quote and old postcard I bought once "the weather is here, wish you were beautiful".  (Tomorrow is a perfectly sunny 76 degree day according to the weather report).  Sorry for those in the southeast dealing with flooding.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Was looking at Palm menu the other day. Looking forward to the meal there. Also looked at the menu at Ocean Prime.
> 
> The Palm meal is for sure. Going to try and make it to Ocean Prime for a meal also. Thanks for the ideas. There's nothing wrong with a little food planning for vacation



It's the only trip planning we ever do........

You will love both places!! Definitely 2 of our favourite places to eat in Orlando.........


It's Friday........

Weather looks nice again today.........have to wait to eat this morning, got a friend coming for breakfast and she'll be here around 8.30/9.........which means she'll be here at 9.30. I hate lateness. But, she's so lovely........

I seem to have a few friends who aren't as time conscious as we are........I'd rather be 2 hours early than a minute late.......but not everyone is like that apparently........ no eggs benedict though.......pancakes, bacon, croissants and fruit........

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Rainy day.  Cool too.  Sweater on.  House feels cold and damp.  Heater may stay on.  

But, it is Friday.  And thanks for the Friday reminders Schumi.  I hope you get your internet straightened out.  My phone hasn't been working right, but apparently, they are upgrading our telephone lines, so service will be out today.  It also effects our internet, so hoping all gets fixed as well.  

Hey, where to eat on vacation, is part of the planning.    Some I get to, many I don't.  I just like to keep a list of places I want to try.   Ocean Prime was on the radar, but we ended up I forget where.  Kids fondly remind Teak Bar, but we've yet to hit it the last couple of times we've been in Orlando.  Toothsome was calling our name instead, but after remembering about eating at Teak last night, we will most likely eat at the Teak again.  Ahh, the thought of key lime has also got me searching for the places to go in KW. 

And speaking of food, not a very exciting breakfast.  Everyone out the door fast means boring food.  Oh well, tea it is, so all have a lovely day.  

Mac, hope you are back home, resting comfortably, getting coffee, and healing fast.  I hope they figured out how to get rid of that blood clot, and your swelling goes down too.  Hugs.


----------



## Lynne G

- hoping the rain removes some of the pollen in the air.  Little one seems better since taking the medicine.  Older one has been taking medicine for weeks now.

But since today is the 5th day of May,


----------



## keishashadow

Pollen can't hold a candle to doggie dander.  Ima snorfling, appears Flonase does nothing for that issue.

Lynne beat me to the punch Not sure if i have any teekillya in the house, maybe i need a shot to clear my head lol would take day drinking to a new low.  Not on vacation...yet.

Trying to decide whether to move trip up yet another day. I am oh-so ready to bolt.

Dreary, rainy & cold.  Not feeling motivated to go place our Derby bets @ off-track place.  Can't even name a horse that's running this year.  Still kicking myself for not betting when Animal Kingdom won.

Good day to all, special hugs to mac!


----------



## tink1957

It's always good to have another day of vacation keisha...add that day

I'm trying to get used to my new phone...still haven't figured out how to get my pics from the old phone I gave it to my daughter and she's working on it.

Hope our mac is doing better 

Scrambled eggs and yogurt with fresh strawberries for breakfast...Carole's sounds better but today is day 2 of my get in shape for vacation diet.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday!! Happy Pay Day!!! Happy Going To See Guardians of the Galaxy 2 tonight!!!!!!! GO BABY GROOT!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Awww poor Kiesha.  Yeah, animal dander is no fun either.  See, no good deed goes unpunished.  LOL  I hope you find some sinus medicine that better helps than the nose stuff.  

Morning Chuckers and Tink.  Like Keisha, it's quite windy with down pouring rain, so hard you have a bit of trouble seeing outside the window.  And, we're rocking the 50's degrees for the next 4 days.  Yeah, it's May.  

Yay!  For Chuckers.  We'll be seeing baby groot tomorrow morning.  With the weather forecast, I decided that Saturday morning would be less crowded, and better weather.  You'll have to post how you like the movie.  I really liked the first one, so hoping this one is just as good.  The idea of baby groot is already a reason for me to see the film.

Man, it's only 10 o'clock, I'm already tired.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Awww poor Kiesha.  Yeah, animal dander is no fun either.  See, no good deed goes unpunished.  LOL  I hope you find some sinus medicine that better helps than the nose stuff.
> 
> Morning Chuckers and Tink.  Like Keisha, it's quite windy with down pouring rain, so hard you have a bit of trouble seeing outside the window.  And, we're rocking the 50's degrees for the next 4 days.  Yeah, it's May.
> 
> Yay!  For Chuckers.  We'll be seeing baby groot tomorrow morning.  With the weather forecast, I decided that Saturday morning would be less crowded, and better weather.  You'll have to post how you like the movie.  I really liked the first one, so hoping this one is just as good.  The idea of baby groot is already a reason for me to see the film.
> 
> Man, it's only 10 o'clock, I'm already tired.



We're to have tremendous rain for the next week, so no difference in going tonight or tomorrow. I am going to the 10:30 show because, hopefully, less kids. A friend already posted that he thought it wasn't as good as the first, but still a good movie and Baby Groot is awesome. I've heard that Baby Groot has an expanded vocabulary...


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> It's always good to have another day of vacation keisha...add that day
> 
> I'm trying to get used to my new phone...still haven't figured out how to get my pics from the old phone I gave it to my daughter and she's working on it.
> 
> Hope our mac is doing better
> 
> Scrambled eggs and yogurt with fresh strawberries for breakfast...Carole's sounds better but today is day 2 of my get in shape for vacation diet.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Mine was lovely I have to say.......but strangely the strawberries were tastless.......so yours would have been nicer I'll bet you.........

No help with technology for you Vicki.........our laptop just locked me out for some reason.......Tom had to set me up a new account and all my pictures are gone and favourites........we do have pics backed up on several things......so will have to get Kyle to import them all again........he'll be thrilled......lol.......there are so many! You have a great weekend too........


Just got shopping out of the way for weekend.........house is well stocked on everything again.....

BBQ chicken and sweet potato tonight for dinner.......and salad......

Lovely outside......sun is still shining.........


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> We're to have tremendous rain for the next week, so no difference in going tonight or tomorrow. I am going to the 10:30 show because, hopefully, less kids. A friend already posted that he thought it wasn't as good as the first, but still a good movie and Baby Groot is awesome. I've heard that Baby Groot has an expanded vocabulary...



Who is Baby Groot?


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Who is Baby Groot?




A character from Guardians of the Galaxy.  Mavel comic.  He's a baby tree, that was created when the adult one died, so baby is from the seed the adult left when died.  So, Baby Groot, and he's funny.  Can google I suppose.  Though hope you get your laptop fixed, and all set up as was before.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A character from Guardians of the Galaxy.  Mavel comic.  He's a baby tree, that was created when the adult one died, so baby is from the seed the adult left when died.  So, Baby Groot, and he's funny.  Can google I suppose.  Though hope you get your laptop fixed, and all set up as was before.



Yes, I could have googled but I saw chuckers was online when I asked......he's gone now.....

Thanks Lynne........I'm sure I've seen GOTG......well, it was on in the background.........not my kind of movie really........but I'm sure I'll see this one too once it's on the Kodi android box thingy.........DH loves them.......


----------



## pcstang

Some friends of mine are big into superhero things. They got comicon and all that. Anyway, just talked to them and they said the 3D was like riding Spider-Man at USO. Apparently it's some new kind of 3D technology for movies.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Happy Friday!! Happy Pay Day!!! Happy Going To See Guardians of the Galaxy 2 tonight!!!!!!! GO BABY GROOT!!!!!!



I am Groot. I am Groot!

I am Groot. I am Groot, I am Groot...I am Groot.

I am Groot? I am Groot, I am Groot, I am Groot. I am Groot  ... I am Groot.

I am Groot!!!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> Some friends of mine are big into superhero things. They got comicon and all that. Anyway, just talked to them and they said the 3D was like riding Spider-Man at USO. Apparently it's some new kind of 3D technology for movies.





yeah, well, since I paid for the kids, we're not doing 3D.  Ready to see it though.  Not a huge comic fan, but enjoy most of the comic movies put out.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I could have googled but I saw chuckers was online when I asked......he's gone now.....
> 
> Thanks Lynne........I'm sure I've seen GOTG......well, it was on in the background.........not my kind of movie really........but I'm sure I'll see this one too once it's on the Kodi android box thingy.........DH loves them.......



Sorry.. I commando raid the boards so I can get back to work... I'd link a picture of him if I knew how to do that here  I think I have to save the picture to a personal web service, like photobucket, right?


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> I am Groot. I am Groot!
> 
> I am Groot. I am Groot, I am Groot...I am Groot.
> 
> I am Groot? I am Groot, I am Groot, I am Groot. I am Groot  ... I am Groot.
> 
> I am Groot!!!



"Don't push this button"
Goes to push button "I am Groot?"
"NO!"


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Sorry.. I commando raid the boards so I can get back to work... I'd link a picture of him if I knew how to do that here  I think I have to save the picture to a personal web service, like photobucket, right?



Lol.......I since googled it........have no clue what that is. 

If I have seen the movies, I must have missed that one.........

Yep, I use Photobucket.......it's simple, but so frustratingly slow at times........

Or you can up,oas them direct from your computer.......it shows as thumbnail though unless you're logged in.......although I'm the last person to give technical advice.......I may have an Engineering degree, but I'm useless with things like that........lol.......


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> I'd link a picture of him if I knew how to do that here


----------



## Robo56

Well the rain has stopped, but it's blowing A Hoolie outside as Schumi would say

Errands have been accomplished for the day, well a few have been .

Hope all who are ailing get to feeling better soon especially Mac.

Will share a few Minions that made me laugh. Hope it brings out a smile





Ok I think I'am done. Have a great Friday evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

I'm still


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> yeah, well, since I paid for the kids, we're not doing 3D.  Ready to see it though.  Not a huge comic fan, but enjoy most of the comic movies put out.


I hate 3D...just passing along what I was told. Lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I'm still



Me too a goodie!

40,000 runners in our marathon tomorrow  

High 60's but the racers may just be running in snow showers


----------



## macraven

Maybe the snow will make them run faster.....


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Well the rain has stopped, but it's blowing A Hoolie outside as Schumi would say
> View attachment 235599




"blowing A Hoolie" ummm... what?


----------



## macraven

That's carole talk 

Schumi is teaching us English as a foreign language


----------



## Lynne G

Friday night news shows are putting me to sleep.  

Rain has ended, now just cold.  

Not good chain Chinese for dinner.  First time was pretty good, this time, not very good.  Little one and I agreed, the way our neighborhood place has better food that we mostly always have said was good.  Live and learn.

Keisha, we had some mighty hot chicken.  When we saw the peppers, we knew it would be hot, but wow, my sinuses clearly drained after eating.  I think little one has more of an asbestos mouth.  She did not think it was that bad, and would order again.  I will order a glass of milk if we do.

Funny, and yeah, ,


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> That's carole talk
> 
> Schumi is teaching us English as a foreign language



As the say "Britain and America Are Two Nations Divided by a Common Language"


----------



## Monykalyn

nice day here-kicked the baby chickens out to a rigged up pen for them. New coop built (hopefully) this weekend then the babies can be raised in old coop til they are bigger. DH replaced our destroyed gazebo-much nicer and bigger than previous one, so sat on deck some today too. Didn't do much at all today-pulled a few weeds in gardens. Finally started laundry when the school bus to drop kid off went by and I realized I had kinda wasted whole day...
Tickets to GotG vol2 tomorrow night.
DH was out golfing all day-now snoring on couch-Star wars (A new hope) on TV, and I found lemonade (possibly with some blackberry whiskey) is making my throat feel much better!

Talking about august trip and I realized I never bought the plane tickets Luckily prices are same/less than when I first looked.  Waiting on November releases so that trip can be planned-whether we fly to Sanford or MCO...we will need rental car regardless...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That's carole talk
> 
> Schumi is teaching us English as a foreign language



Scottish mac, that's Scottish talk for its blowing a gale ........for those non Scots people and folks that's never seen me say it before........it's in no way rude  You're used to hearing me talk on the phone and in person of course......

Yes, we speak the same language but very different at times........spellings included.......we spell color as colour, labor as labour and we spell gray as grey........little differences.......and don't even mention fanny packs!!! See my "tag" for an explanation if you don't know........


Looks a bit dull and grey outside today........have few jobs to do today.........

Bacon first though..............that'll get DH out of bed..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Good morning 

Dibs on bacon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning
> 
> Dibs on bacon



Good morning to you too........not sleeping yet........

About to serve mac..........pancakes and maple syrup too.......little side of blueberries and melon.....just to be healthy......


----------



## macraven

Wish I could sleep!

Ready for the grub


----------



## schumigirl

lol......I`m starving this morning......I hear my lovely husband moving around........time for bacon........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Maybe that will wake little one.  It is kinda odd with older one not home all this week, as house sitting with 2 dogs for over a week.  He is having fun though, as the dogs don't hog the bandwidth.  

It is Saturday, and movie morning for us.  Galaxy viewing.  I happy, it is the movie place that has those loungers.  So comfy.  

Eh, I guess if little one does not wake up soon, I will bring the bacon up the stairs.  That and do my normal wake up holler that usually gets her up.  Morning person, she is not.  I need to give her more time to get ready than most.

But, it is Derby Day.  
 
Have an awesome weekend all you homies.  Mac, I hope you get more rest today.  Take care and thinking of ya.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Yum, bacon.


----------



## Robo56

Morning lads and lassies . Love to hear the sounds of friends from close and far. It's what sets us apart from each other, but joins us in our love of all things Universal. 

We have very diverse accents and sayings here in the US from the North to the South. I have a few favorites.

Do like to learn a few fun ones now and then. Have to admit Schumi's blowing a hoolie.....LOL...it's fun and descriptive 

Had some high winds yesterday after the rain and supposed to be more today so now the the yard is trashed with limbs and leaves. That is my project this morning, but if it started raining again I would be forced to do some other physical activity, like shopping....LOL

Have a great Saturday everyone.

And for Mac


----------



## macraven

Saturday?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Saturday?




Yes Mac.  Hope you are doing better and relaxing, with coffee in hand.

Waiting to meet up with older one to see the movie


----------



## macraven

Love coffe but have not had it but one day since left hospital 

Mr Mac does not know how to make it

He's dumb


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 235672
> View attachment 235673



Lol.......the the little Scottish Minions.........

Yes, some Scottish sayings just aren't for reading here.......lol......I'm sure you can imagine 


Quiet afternoon.............put up new curtains and had a company in putting up new blinds in one of the spare rooms and utility room..........that's about it........

making home made spicy Singapore chicken chow mein for dinner tonight.......DS having pizza......hope everyone's having a lovely Saturday


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......the the little Scottish Minions.........
> 
> Yes, some Scottish sayings just aren't for reading here.......lol......I'm sure you can imagine
> 
> 
> Quiet afternoon.............put up new curtains and had a company in putting up new blinds in one of the spare rooms and utility room..........that's about it........
> 
> making home made spicy Singapore chicken chow mein for dinner tonight.......DS having pizza......hope everyone's having a lovely Saturday


Neither are many American phrases lol! Gotta be careful here.


----------



## pcstang

13 days until I'm back in Otown! We are seriously considering moving to Orlando. My wife is onboard now...


----------



## macraven

If wife is good with move 
It's a go!


----------



## macraven

This means you will be saving lots of gas money


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky PC.  

Movie was pretty good, sad ending but some good scenes.

Now late lunch with the kids.  Very busy place.  

Will have to teach Mr. Mac to make coffee or else tell him to go fetch Mac some every morning.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> 13 days until I'm back in Otown! We are seriously considering moving to Orlando. My wife is onboard now...



Lucky ducky........is the new home going to be big enough for guests.........say........from overseas.........


Dinner was lush! DH said it was even nicer than our usual takeout and much healthier too........call that a win! 

Settling down soon with a very healthy bottle of red and some snacks later......not so healthy of course......well, it is Saturday night.......... 

Going to watch the second John Wick film with Keanu Reeves........really enjoyed the first one couple of weeks ago.........


----------



## macraven

I'll pay you $200 to train the help..


----------



## macraven

Schumi I liked the second show of john wick

Watched it on tv about 3 months back

You'll enjoy it!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi I liked the second show of john wick
> 
> Watched it on tv about 3 months back
> 
> You'll enjoy it!



I think we will. I never really expected to like the first one if I'm honest, but got into it straight away......not the biggest Keanu fan, but he's good in this. Funny sort of guy really.......did enjoy watching him in The Gift with Cate Blanchett years ago.........spooky kinda movie......but, it was a bit hard to watch........

Awwww........just been handed a huge glass of wine........he is my kinda guy........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Saturday.. even though it's a rainy glum day outside. The movies was AWESOME last night.. even though I didn't realize I had bought a ticket for THURSDAY night's showing.. not Friday. DOH!! Luckily, the theater let me have a seat last night. Baby Groot is SOOOO enjoyable. Had my Saturday Morning Yoga and am now baking a salami pie. 

Schumi, I want to meet you at Universal since we're overlapping a weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Happy Saturday.. even though it's a rainy glum day outside. The movies was AWESOME last night.. even though I didn't realize I had bought a ticket for THURSDAY night's showing.. not Friday. DOH!! Luckily, the theater let me have a seat last night. Baby Groot is SOOOO enjoyable. Had my Saturday Morning Yoga and am now baking a salami pie.
> 
> Schumi, I want to meet you at Universal since we're overlapping a weekend!



That was lucky you could still get a seat! 

Absolutely up for meeting........you are doing HHN aren't you? We'll be there opening night, not the Saturday though as we are going to The Palm for special dinner.........either birthday or anniversary........either one will do.......lol........

Not doing the parks that first weekend, but we'll be around.......will sort something out nearer the time.......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> That was lucky you could still get a seat!
> 
> Absolutely up for meeting........you are doing HHN aren't you? We'll be there opening night, not the Saturday though as we are going to The Palm for special dinner.........either birthday or anniversary........either one will do.......lol........
> 
> Not doing the parks that first weekend, but we'll be around.......will sort something out nearer the time.......



Right now, I have no plans to do ANY of HHN. As I have said before, I HATE being scared... Especially since I am going solo, there's no way I could handle HHN alone.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Right now, I have no plans to do ANY of HHN. As I have said before, I HATE being scared... Especially since I am going solo, there's no way I could handle HHN alone.



Lol.......I was hoping you'd change your mind.........

We'll get a meet sorted somewhere.........


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> 13 days until I'm back in Otown! We are seriously considering moving to Orlando. My wife is onboard now...



Yeah...hit Orlando in 15 days, Universal in 17 days.

We just have to get through this pesky little senior graduating High School, next weekend...then the younger one still has the next week with exams.

I have been working on the Senior Slideshow\Video for his reception. The wife says she wants finally approval, but I had to tell her she gets to see the premiere with everyone else (she did provide the pictures and music she wants). It is currently dialed in at 16 and a half minutes...I thought that would be too long, and I would like here to trim some pictures, but she says she is fine with that time. Does anyone have an opinion? I was going to shoot for 12 minutes, but she has 4 songs and 175 pictures. I also am surprising her with several (brief) video clips that she thinks are still stranded on video tapes...of him and departed family a friends. Gonna have her bawling, because she is just that way.

So, quick, inaccurate, poll: Should I stay with 16:30 minutes or shorten?


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I was hoping you'd change your mind.........
> 
> We'll get a meet sorted somewhere.........



Well, I COULD change my mind, but then you would have me by your side through the whole night because I would HATE to be alone


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Well, I COULD change my mind, but then you would have me by your side through the whole night because I would HATE to be alone



Watch what you wish for.....
Carole is a screamer 

And she grabs the closest person nearest her and your ear will remember that for a long time


----------



## macraven

Wag.... go for 20 minutes 

The boy is hitting a milestone he will remember the rest of his life!


(But this is coming from a mom)

I know your'e a proud dad

The boy is growing up and starting to become an adult
Soon off away for college 
Congrats  

I agree with mom
16 and half good time 

Most peeps dont quiet down the first minute of the video so it would seem shorter than 16

Have the video camera aimed at wife when she sees the missing tape


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Watch what you wish for.....
> Carole is a screamer
> 
> And she grabs the closest person nearest her and your ear will remember that for a long time



Lol........where's Todd........he's the best to have around in houses  ......poor guy.....first time I met him I was almost a rucksack on his back. His ribs never really recovered........bless him! 

Enjoyed john Wick 2..........after 11 now..........almost bedtime............


----------



## tink1957

I think 16 minutes is a good time too..also a mom.

Chuckers...not sure when you are going but you're welcome to hang out with us at HHN.  We could meet up with Carole and do a few houses...Trey is tall so I make him go first as a shield 

Nice to see you posting again mac...hope you're doing well...get Mr mac to buy some filter packs, they're foolproof.

Watching the Derby now, I need to pick my favorite horse so I can root for him.


----------



## Lynne G

What for dinner.  Hmmm, not sure.  Maybe put in some pasta. Easy.  Not sure what I am in the mood for.

A quiet Sunday is on tap.  Soccer game got rescheduled.  

All this talk of HHN makes me ready for October.  Got the rental down around $20, so happy.  And paid off the mouse, so slowly getting ready.  Beach trips first.  Little one gets to play beach soccer in June.  She loves the water, and well, the beach too.  If we ever retire in the South, it will be near the beach.


----------



## wagman67

Alright...thanks for the input...will keep it the current length.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Watch what you wish for.....
> Carole is a screamer
> 
> And she grabs the closest person nearest her and your ear will remember that for a long time



Great.. we can grab each other and scream... While she may hit a higher octave, I'm a singer, I'll be able to hold the scream longer


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> I think 16 minutes is a good time too..also a mom.
> 
> Chuckers...not sure when you are going but you're welcome to hang out with us at HHN.  We could meet up with Carole and do a few houses...Trey is tall so I make him go first as a shield
> 
> Nice to see you posting again mac...hope you're doing well...get Mr mac to buy some filter packs, they're foolproof.
> 
> Watching the Derby now, I need to pick my favorite horse so I can root for him.



I will be there the 10th through the 17th. So, I am there for the opening weekend of HHN. If there's a group going (even a small group), I will go.. but be warned.. I am not at my most.. ummm... masculine when being scared. Oh.. I may curse like a sailor, too....


----------



## macraven

Boo
I will be missing all of youse 
I arrive oct 1


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Boo
> I will be missing all of youse
> I arrive oct 1



I think you have no option but to change your dates.


----------



## macraven

Lol
My exact thoughts


----------



## macraven

You'd think the 3rd shift would have checked in.by now


----------



## schumigirl

I'm late........it's Sunday.........

Not actually up yet......been reading around the net.....quiet news day I think.

Getting up soon, light breakfast as I'm meeting my friend to go for coffee and cake at 11......she is a massive cake fan! 

Then back home and ironing is probably on the list somewhere today.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes!  Cake for breakfast.  Pound cake is my go to quick breakfast.  That and a large mug of tea.  Hope your morning meeting is or went well Schumi.​
Morning Mac and Tink.   Love that thread about what was seen on Schreck's wall.   

Okay, the Dis is acting odd.

But hey, it is Sunday, and that means errand running with a kid. With older one not home, it is little one, and well, I need to remind her to get her tall in gear faster one again.

Hope those on the GA/ FLA border fight the wild fire.  Stay safe all those in the flood and fire areas.

We got around 2 inches of rain the other day, but other than soggy, no flooding, and rained yesterday and chance of rains every day for the next three days.  Cool too.  Just around 60 for the next week.  Sigh.  Shorts stay in the closet.  Little one's shorts, will be worn though.  Same with older one.  Both see 60 and break out the shorts.

Sunny, and breezy with high of 59.  But clouds and rain arriving soon.  Oh well.

Enjoy your Sunday homies.  Need to do some annoying hollering again.


----------



## keishashadow

Grand dog sent home, none the worse for wear.  Puppy slept rest of evening into the night lol.

Steaks on grill today, easy peasy, my favorite. Youngest will spend the day here.  Such a blessing to have the brood stop by so often.  Gives me a chance to cook 

Mr working a double on Thursday, even i didn't feel right asking him to step on a plane after a few hours of sleep & hit the ground running in MCO



macraven said:


> Maybe the snow will make them run faster.....



Nice thing they did, since they have to line up a good 2 hours prior to race time...

They encouraged them to just peel off the outer clothes they were wearing to stay warm.  Workers picked them up and donated to goodwill. 



Monykalyn said:


> nice day here-kicked the baby chickens out to a rigged up pen for them. New coop built (hopefully) this weekend then the babies can be raised in old coop til they are bigger. DH replaced our destroyed gazebo-much nicer and bigger than previous one, so sat on deck some today too. Didn't do much at all today-pulled a few weeds in gardens. Finally started laundry when the school bus to drop kid off went by and I realized I had kinda wasted whole day...
> Tickets to GotG vol2 tomorrow night.
> DH was out golfing all day-now snoring on couch-Star wars (A new hope) on TV, and I found lemonade (possibly with some blackberry whiskey) is making my throat feel much better!
> 
> Talking about august trip and I realized I never bought the plane tickets Luckily prices are same/less than when I first looked.  Waiting on November releases so that trip can be planned-whether we fly to Sanford or MCO...we will need rental car regardless...



Raked up pine needles last week.  Ready to put them back down, a swath of dandelions has sprouted arrgh

I really hate the drive to sanford, always hit heavy fog on way back to airport in am.

Don't get me started on my whopping total of 8 allegiant flights under my belt and not one took off within an hour of it's scheduled time. 



macraven said:


> Love coffe but have not had it but one day since left hospital
> 
> Mr Mac does not know how to make it
> 
> He's dumb



I've learned when the "d" word is tossed out there, it's best to not comment lol



macraven said:


> Watch what you wish for.....
> Carole is a screamer
> 
> And she grabs the closest person nearest her and your ear will remember that for a long time



If you look at the quote out of context it is a doozie. Luv ya carole, JK but it did catch my eye.

It's all about letting go and having fun in the houses. If you're not making noise, you don't know your still alive 



Lynne G said:


> What for dinner.  Hmmm, not sure.  Maybe put in some pasta. Easy.  Not sure what I am in the mood for.
> 
> A quiet Sunday is on tap.  Soccer game got rescheduled.
> 
> All this talk of HHN makes me ready for October.  Got the rental down around $20, so happy.  And paid off the mouse, so slowly getting ready.  Beach trips first.  Little one gets to play beach soccer in June.  She loves the water, and well, the beach too.  If we ever retire in the South, it will be near the beach.



Using the usual codes for the rental?  Haven't bothered to look at my Oct one in ages. 

Same for us, wouldn't want to live close to Orlando. Too much, of everything for me.



macraven said:


> Boo
> I will be missing all of youse
> I arrive oct 1



"All of youse'


----------



## Monykalyn

GotG2 was great! Hope you guys stayed til very last credits rolled!  Saw an advert for Pandora and both kids were like "eh". REALLY? I think I have the only kids in universe who aren't jumping in their seats excited that they get 2 trips to DW this year...Definitely making me feel better about probably adults only trip next year.

Let the baby chickens sleep in big kids coop last night-had them separated (and chicken wired) into a smaller area so the top hen wouldn't pick on them. Went to do beak count when we got home from movie (~1130 pm) and one baby was GONE! Complete panic, looking outside on ground for blood, pop door on top of coop to make sure big kids ok and there is the baby!! She wormed her way out, kicked a big kid out of her usual roosting spot and happily sleeping there. Gotta quit calling them babies as they are more like bratty preteens now

Another nice day here-probably able to get new coop framed/painted. Hoping to get to relax some too.
Too early for thinking about dinner but plenty of leftovers in fridge-including ribs from yesterday.

Happy Sunday! Hey-where are all the Sunday means Monday is coming memes??


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Wish we were going to be there at the same time mac...I will miss you too....and one of these days I'll get to meet up with Janet....we always seem to miss each other every time 

Now I have to get ready for work....have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> If you look at the quote out of context it is a doozie. Luv ya carole, JK but it did catch my eye.
> 
> It's all about letting go and having fun in the houses. If you're not making noise, you don't know your still alive



  

Context is everything........lol........I'd better say nothing..........but, yep, I'm all about the noise in the houses.......



Had lovely morning with my friend......had some lovely cakes........always nice! And a good chat, always nice too.....always good to put the world to rights over cream cakes........


----------



## schumigirl

This ok MonyK..........


----------



## Monykalyn

YES! Thanks @schumigirl


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Too early for thinking about dinner but plenty of leftovers in fridge-including ribs from yesterday.
> 
> ?



If ribs don't cut it there always is chicken


----------



## macraven

Pill time 


If it wasn't for all the homies to do day calendars regularly, I would think everyday was Monday 


After pills kick in, who cares what day it is

Good thing walking dead is on break as I would need heads up for Sunday's


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Yes!  Cake for breakfast.  Pound cake is my go to quick breakfast.  That and a large mug of tea.  Hope your morning meeting is or went well Schumi.​



Have you tried it toasted? (or grilled) YUM!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> GotG2 was great! Hope you guys stayed til very last credits rolled!



The opening was SO FREAKING ADORABLE!!!! And yes, I stayed until the brought the lights on in the theater


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, almost the whole theater stayed until the last time when cleaning crew at the bit.  Groot was a great comic relief.  Love how they made his eyes too. 


No Chuckers, I tend to like my pound cake just room temp, with no cream, icing or other, just plain.

Went to the mall about 40 minutes away from us, it is huge and has some store more closer malls don't have.  Well, went from one rain burst to another.  As I got into the heart of the highway, hail.  Yes, hail.  Little one had to take a picture.  Have to see if she got a good enough one to post.  It was the size of a small pea.  Did not last though. Now the sun is out, like you get after a storm has passed. Dropped the temp to 52.  Just damp and cool still.  Repeat for Monday.

MonkyK, glad to hear teenage chick wasn't lost.  Funny that it was such a bully.  LoL

Mac, hope you are doing well.


----------



## Squirlz

I've had extremely limited internet for the last week.  We were in the Smoky Mountains.  Had no power at all for 36 hours starting Thursday morning.  We're back in civilization now.  Well, Kentucky anyway.  We're ordering Mexican from the restaurant next to the hotel.


----------



## wagman67

Haven't been able to log in using Chrome since last night...until a few minutes ago.

Well, my Nashville Predators are moving on to the Western Conference Finals!!!


----------



## kohlby

Is opening weekend of HHN more or less crowded than the weekends after?  A friend is going the first weekend and said we should meet up - but she is very hardcore and I don't think I'd be able to hang with her family properly.  (Remember - I can't do strobe lights and don't like people jumping out at me).  I'm guessing we'll just end up at HHN a few Sunday evenings here and there.  I probably won't know until a week or less before.  

I've been busy doing pretty normal stuff.  Well, except for Friday when a peacock attacked my car.  Now my car has lots of scratches.  I'm hoping they're not too deep.  We're continuing to do the theme park rounds - it was Epcot Thursday evening with just hubby and then Epcot today with the kids.  It was supposed to be a moderate crowd day and felt like that walking around.  It did NOT feel like that looking at how long waits were.  Eldest had the SAT yesterday morning.  He said he thinks he likes the SAT better than the ACT.  We will see if his scores reflect that.  Eldest and hubby are off watching GotG right now.  I stayed home with the younger two who have zero interest.  (On that note, I finally watched Fantastic Beasts.  I don't know what I'd do without Redbox).  I think I have a pretty quiet week so maybe I'll get on and check in better this week.  It seems like the site was acting up every time I tried so I gave up.


----------



## macraven

Kholby opening weekend for hhn in all past years has had the lowest attendance for it compared to the run of it


Don't think we can count on it following for 2017 as it might bring in more crowds with everyone thinking that

Also park attendance has been low in mid September in the past 

This year hhn begins earlier a few days

I have gone opening weekends the beginning years I went then changed to Columbus Day weekend and weekend that follows

I'm hard core hhn and found things change for improvement after the first two weeks of it

Kinks are worked out, more scare actors can be added depending on the need and bill and ted gets tweaked to improve the show are some of my reasonings 

So I am better informed on the two weekends first hand for that time period I go 

Schumi always goes opening weekend and second week of hhn

She can share how it was for her on crowd levels


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Haven't been able to log in using Chrome since last night...until a few minutes ago.
> 
> Well, my Nashville Predators are moving on to the Western Conference Finals!!!



I did notice Nashville was shining!
Wow very impressive 

You had trouble with chrome a long time
I know nothing about Chrome
So all I can say is gee whiz that sucks


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> I've had extremely limited internet for the last week.  We were in the Smoky Mountains.  Had no power at all for 36 hours starting Thursday morning.  We're back in civilization now.  Well, Kentucky anyway.  We're ordering Mexican from the restaurant next to the hotel.



I found out too smoky mts and Internet tick me off 

No power that long would have me screaming 
I scream already when it rains and no dish signals 

Can't go wrong with Mexican food
Hope it is good in Kentucky 
I stick with BBQ when there

I love it when all my kids drop on here


----------



## Monykalyn

After painting the coop frame all day we decided out for dinner at favorite local restaurant/bar/grill. Kids brought home half of theirs for lunch at school tomorrow.  Frame is done, now onto assembly. Moved old coop in preparation for new one-and door swung shut. Didn't notice til I went to put babies to bed and the big kids are walking around confused LOL.

Miss TWD on sundays...Full work week this week (making up for very slow week last week), but oldest will be home friday!Grocery bill about to go up with her and her friend here all summer. Good thing I ordered an extra quarter of beef -which I have to pick up tomorrow. Steaks for grill all summer, with veg from garden means hopefully I don't bankrupt! I don't know what is up with the weird winter but even the fruit trees are covered in fruit! 5 years and it is first time I have seen plums on the tree (does it take that long for new trees to bear fruit?)

Time to scrape more paint off me-noticed I missed a few spots at dinner...


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Is opening weekend of HHN more or less crowded than the weekends after?  A friend is going the first weekend and said we should meet up - but she is very hardcore and I don't think I'd be able to hang with her family properly.  (Remember - I can't do strobe lights and don't like people jumping out at me).  I'm guessing we'll just end up at HHN a few Sunday evenings here and there.  I probably won't know until a week or less before.



Mac is correct it's quieter than later weekends. 

But, its still busy. Really busy. 

I honestly believe the phrase quiet nights are a thing of the past. Opening night last year we saw 90 minute queues by 8pm. Compared to a few years ago it is definitely much busier. We didn't notice Sunday's any less busy than other nights. Maybe a little when it's still light out. 

Some people don't mind queueing, but no way would we ever do any HHN night without EP.......

But, if you don't like people jumping out at you, sounds like it's not for you at all.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> After painting the coop frame all day we decided out for dinner at favorite local restaurant/bar/grill. Kids brought home half of theirs for lunch at school tomorrow.  Frame is done, now onto assembly. Moved old coop in preparation for new one-and door swung shut. Didn't notice til I went to put babies to bed and the big kids are walking around confused LOL.
> 
> Miss TWD on sundays...Full work week this week (making up for very slow week last week), but oldest will be home friday!Grocery bill about to go up with her and her friend here all summer. Good thing I ordered an extra quarter of beef -which I have to pick up tomorrow. Steaks for grill all summer, with veg from garden means hopefully I don't bankrupt! I don't know what is up with the weird winter but even the fruit trees are covered in fruit! 5 years and it is first time I have seen plums on the tree (does it take that long for new trees to bear fruit?)
> 
> Time to scrape more paint off me-noticed I missed a few spots at dinner...



Our fruit trees haven't started bearing this year yet, and our plums don't shed till late August into September. They are Victoria Plums. We planted a couple of new plum trees last year and not expecting much for a couple of years. 

Rest of our trees seem to alternate which gives the best yield. Last year a couple of pear trees were yielding in abundance, previous year not so much. We are expecting loads of apples this year. 

Most of our fruit is taken by local farm who has her own little business. I do get little freebies like pies and chutneys from her which is always nice.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning and Afternoon homies!  It's Monday, and back to routine. 

I like hockey, and while my town is not playing, the playoff games have been great.  The Predators win was impressive.  Close game until the end. 

Sun and clouds today.  Sweater on, we went down to 38 last night.  DH was grumbling that I turned the heat on around 10pm last night.  62 degrees inside was not my idea of comfort.  Weather people said, definitely need a jacket today.  Yeah, it's brisk too. 20 or so mph winds from the northwest, so cool and cooler day today.  Oh well, I'll be inside most of the day. 

Keisha, glad to hear dog went home.  Older one is home too, as done his dog sitting duties.  Lucky, though his allergies are bad right now, dog dander does not set him off.  He's a dog lover as well. 

Mac, hope you are getting more sleep, and figuring out how to get coffee.   Hope you are on the mend, and having less painful PT.      Mummy dust sent. Take care.

MonyK, that's funny about the coop door shutting.  Nice the chicken's are getting a new place.  And yeah, with teens in my house, food bill is larger.  Other nice thing is that older one is working, and so are some of his friends, so they go out, and eat.  Trouble is, when the come home, they eat again.  Oh well, at least when the weather's warm, food outside is easier to clean up.  Little one took the SAT last year, as practice.  She did really well, but I think this coming school year, is the real one.  Not as familiar with the ACT.  So may tests in the high school years.  I'm still wrapping my head around the fact that little one is almost done 10th grade.

Our growing season is mid summer, so no local fruit yet.  We used to have an apple tree, and the squirrels kept eating the apples.  Many years ago, we lost it in a snowstorm.  We finally ended up with a flowering apple tree, and it does not bear fruit, just pretty flowers.  I love this time of year though, as everything is colorful.   

I'll miss the September homies too.  Also arriving October 1.  Oh well, hoping to say hello to some homies the first 2 weeks of October, as well as the end of December.  Both trips start with the mouse, and end in the dark side.  December trip you get the bonus of meeting the kids.  

Have an awesome day.  Time for tea.  Hot.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday!!! Only 3000 hours until my trip to the Darkside!!!


----------



## macraven

I'm alive and have the electric blanket on

Unusual temps here but seems like many places are having low dips of weather


Tomorrow will be better

Still have not made coffee
Is probably would feel better if I did

Off for a test today
Hope I pass with an A+


----------



## schumigirl

Freezing here today too mac.........apparently yesterday and today are colder than we had in most of February this year.........too cold for me. Not going out and heating is on.......

Hope the tests go well today mac.........

Feeling full after lunch.......had baked sweet potato. Very filling, so light dinner tonight.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I'm alive and have the electric blanket on
> 
> Unusual temps here but seems like many places are having low dips of weather
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be better
> 
> Still have not made coffee
> Is probably would feel better if I did
> 
> Off for a test today
> Hope I pass with an A+



{{{ hugs }}} Test well!


----------



## Lynne G

A+ test for Mac ordered.  Hope you do well.


----------



## wagman67

Mac, hope the tests turn out good for you...I would say 'turn out positive', but I work in the world of radiology, and a 'positive' test is not a good thing.


----------



## macraven

I failed the test

Need to think a bit now as we drive back home



But I truly sincerely appreciate all your prayers, encouragement and good thoughts


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, Not sure what failing means, but prayers and good thoughts are nonstop for you.    I hope things get better very soon.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I failed the test
> 
> Need to think a bit now as we drive back home
> 
> But I truly sincerely appreciate all your prayers, encouragement and good thoughts



This does not make me happy...


----------



## Chuckers

Today has been SUCH a fun day at work... I opened up a big can of worms and walked away. Oops... the best part is I left the can on the desk of one of the most annoying people in the company.


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Mac is correct it's quieter than later weekends.
> 
> But, its still busy. Really busy.
> 
> I honestly believe the phrase quiet nights are a thing of the past. Opening night last year we saw 90 minute queues by 8pm. Compared to a few years ago it is definitely much busier. We didn't notice Sunday's any less busy than other nights. Maybe a little when it's still light out.
> 
> Some people don't mind queueing, but no way would we ever do any HHN night without EP.......
> 
> But, if you don't like people jumping out at you, sounds like it's not for you at all.


Good to know.  We can go for free so I figure I should try it out, even if I decide I don't like the houses.  I want to see the costumes and gore and artistry though.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> I failed the test
> 
> Need to think a bit now as we drive back home
> 
> 
> 
> But I truly sincerely appreciate all your prayers, encouragement and good thoughts


Oh no!  Does this means you're not healing as well as they would like or more surgery or something else?


----------



## macraven

Yea that's another to say it

But I love to dis and this gives me more time to do that


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yea that's another to say it
> 
> But I love to dis and this gives me more time to do that



We keep you out of mischief.........lol........


Still cold outside here today........walked into friends house in village walk their dog as she was going to be home late........she's a friendly thing......but far too energetic!!! Quickest walk she ever had........ Think she gave me a look to say I could have walked her for longer......lol.......eh, no. 

Lazy night in front of tv tonight.........


----------



## Robo56

Happy late Monday afternoon everyone.

For Mac


There was a gif picture of a hot guy crawling past a get well sign in his underwear.  It was hysterical and I know you would have gotten a laugh out of it, but didn't want to draw a certain moth (name starts with K and ends with W) to a bonfire......LOL......I might have gotten my wings singed a tad......LOL....


And for the bacon lovers


----------



## wagman67

Mac, I hope things improve for you. You may just need to study harder for the next test!


----------



## macraven

Can I cheat off your paper?


----------



## Lynne G

See Mac, can cheat off his paper.


----------



## schumigirl

So excited over Twin Peaks coming back this month..........cannot wait!! 

I loved the original series.........not a David Lynch fan at all, but that show was amazing!  And Will and Grace too.......two of my favourite shows! Hope they don't disappoint.........

Time for breakfast now my two have left for the day........I'm ready for a coffee...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Morning homies 

Gonna be a great day and warmer than yesterday 

Not yet shorts weather but it will do

Today is the 11 th day not having coffe
Need to break that asap


----------



## Robo56

Morning


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Morning homies
> 
> Gonna be a great day and warmer than yesterday
> 
> Not yet shorts weather but it will do
> 
> Today is the 11 th day not having coffe
> Need to break that asap


It will be 90 here today. Supposed to be 90+ at USO when we go for a quick weekend trip. I know this is sacrilege to a lot on this board but....I tried to watch the first guardians of the galaxy last night. What a snooze fest! I was out cold after 30 mins. Maybe I'll try again...


----------



## Lynne G

It's not the most action packed that's for sure PC.  I enjoyed both movies, but the middles tend to drag.  That's right, the weekend trip is soon.  I actually love it when Orlando's hot.  Less to pack and fun in the water.  

Tuesday it is.  We're rocking 60 degrees, and went down to 36 last night.  Men.  Even older one complained the house was too warm.  Needless to say, heater is still on.  

In case we don't have too many Tuesday reminders:






  That's right.  Taco Tuesday.  So get that Mexican food menu out for a meal today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ah, Mac and no coffee.  Not good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See - you need a dog.  LOL  tell Mr. Mac - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for tea.  Sigh, hot tea.  Cool morning, but at least some sun.  The clouds are spread across the sky.  And rain is in the hunt for the rest of the week.  I'm definitely bringing an umbrella to little one's games this week-end.  They'll play in rain, as long as no thunder, and not a complete lasting downpour.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> It will be 90 here today. Supposed to be 90+ at USO when we go for a quick weekend trip. I know this is sacrilege to a lot on this board but....I tried to watch the first guardians of the galaxy last night. What a snooze fest! I was out cold after 30 mins. Maybe I'll try again...



I tried to watch it too.......snoozefest.......not my thing at all........

You're killing me with the hot temps pc.........it's cold here. Cold. 


Having bacon Brie and cranberry grilled sandwich for lunch........warming and filling!


----------



## Chuckers

10713600 SECONDS UNTIL MY VACATION!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Not counting Chuckers?   LOL  When vacation nears time slows down. 

  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## schumigirl

Big strange yellow thing has appeared in the sky again........

Skies are blue again too...........bit different from the dull grey we have had recently..........

Got some baking due out soon..........all the talk of clotted cream on the other threads made me want scones......so I've made some cherry scones and a ginger cake.........just need to go buy clotted cream!


----------



## Metro West

Carole...it's supposed to be 97 tomorrow and 98 on Thursday. Just remember what happened last HHN when we met that night with the temps.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...it's supposed to be 97 tomorrow and 98 on Thursday. Just remember what happened last HHN when we met that night with the temps.





Oh my lord that was hotter than hades that night! But so much fun! 

Even so, I'm jealous........up until an hour ago I had the heating on.........now, it's like a different country.......but still cool. 

I need some decent summer weather............


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah Mac hope the next test goes better for you! and 11 days no coffee??
Dd's friend who is like another daughter arrived from Florida last evening. DD won't be home til Friday. DS was so excited to see friend-it was cute. 
Last night the chicks all went to sleep pretty well (Sunday night i had to hold the brat baby as she wouldn't stop crying when I put her in coop-even though she had wormed her way up to big girls the previous night!). Roof on new coop, frame assembled, need to build coop box and nesting boxes now.

Very warm here too-80 degrees, humidity up this am as rain coming in next couple days, then back to 80's/sun for weekend. 
Beef roast in crockpot for dinner-potatoes and carrots tossed in too. Love not having to "make" dinner when I get home!

Happy (*achoo) Tuesday! Allergies are killing me right now!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh my lord that was hotter than hades that night! But so much fun!
> 
> Even so, I'm jealous........up until an hour ago I had the heating on.........now, it's like a different country.......but still cool.
> 
> I need some decent summer weather............


 This past weekend was heavenly...upper 70s and a nice breeze...all weekend. I don't know if I turned on the heat this past winter. You'll have decent summer weather during HHN again...I guarantee it.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> This past weekend was heavenly...upper 70s and a nice breeze...all weekend. I don't know if I turned on the heat this past winter. You'll have decent summer weather during HHN again...I guarantee it.



That sounds so nice........gosh no heat on in winter........we can only dream of that! 

Oh I'm sure it will be lovely......you know me, hotter the better......and I'd like to request no rain please........

Thinking of us getting drenched waiting together for the Halloween house couple of years ago........we must have been mad! We were all soaked...........



Monyk, hope the allergies ease up........its bad over here too. Experts say it'll be one of the worst years for allergy sufferers...........I love my crockpot too! Wouldn't be without it..........


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Not counting Chuckers?   LOL  When vacation nears time slows down.
> 
> Hope you have a great time!



This one is extra special as it's my first stay at Universal.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Big strange yellow thing has appeared in the sky again........
> 
> Skies are blue again too...........bit different from the dull grey we have had recently..........
> 
> Got some baking due out soon..........all the talk of clotted cream on the other threads made me want scones......so I've made some cherry scones and a ginger cake.........just need to go buy clotted cream!



Can you make a scone with chocolate? No fruit or anything.. fruit is gross. Chocolate is awesome. Cinnamon isn't bad either... but chocolate rocks.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Can you make a scone with chocolate? No fruit or anything.. fruit is gross. Chocolate is awesome. Cinnamon isn't bad either... but chocolate rocks.



I very rarely eat chocolate, don't really like it much. 

Scones need fruit, especially cherries........lush! But I do like fruit and don't find it gross. 

I do make chocolate cakes and cookies for husband and son who are both chocoholics........I make a mean flourless chocolate cake! Rich and gooey......not for me though........


Must go and start preparing dinner.......been sat chatting to DH since he's come home.......making cola chicken with Chinese noodles........ be about another hour and a half or so till we eat though........having some grapes to keep me going till then.....


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> I very rarely eat chocolate, don't really like it much.
> 
> Scones need fruit, especially cherries........lush! But I do like fruit and don't find it gross.
> 
> I do make chocolate cakes and cookies for husband and son who are both chocoholics........I make a mean flourless chocolate cake! Rich and gooey......not for me though........
> 
> 
> Must go and start preparing dinner.......been sat chatting to DH since he's come home.......making cola chicken with Chinese noodles........ be about another hour and a half or so till we eat though........having some grapes to keep me going till then.....



I've tried flourless chocolate cake.. It feel it's like eating mud. Yuck. Cinnamon scones don't need fruit! I guess  I won't put in a request for you to bring me real scones in September then...


----------



## schumigirl

Cinnamon scones aren't a thing over here.


----------



## Lynne G

Though I have no English blood in my as far as I know, I love tea and scones.  Strawberry or cherry with a scone is my favorite.  Long ago, took my mum to Harrods, for tea service.  Enjoyed every part of it.  I actually like clotted cream too.  

Ah, with that, my lunch was not as good as a warm scone with fruit, and a nice cup of English tea.  

Sun is bright, and sky is clearing, but that's only dropping the temperature and the wind is just cool enough, I can't believe I'm wearing a heavier jacket today.  May?  Ah, summer is coming.  I hope.

And yay!  Chuckers doing the dark side.  Have an awesome time in the parks.  Like to see some pictures, and food porn is appreciated as well.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I found out too smoky mts and Internet tick me off
> 
> No power that long would have me screaming
> I scream already when it rains and no dish signals
> 
> Can't go wrong with Mexican food
> Hope it is good in Kentucky
> I stick with BBQ when there
> 
> I love it when all my kids drop on here


The Mexican was very good!  Back to work today.  170 orders waiting and a lawn that needs mowed.  The kitties are very happy that we're home.


----------



## macraven

Had a couple of different careers when I worked

Did teach high school for 15 years
Now I know how bad they felt when they failed a test 

Warm day here in mid 80's
Open up the windows as getting a nice breeze 

If temps rise much more, ac time
Rest of week will be hot which I enjoy 

Living in the north most of my life makes me thrilled to have 79 at Christmas time 

Only months were we are cold was late January and most of February


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> And Will and Grace too.......two




If Jack and Karen are back on the show I'am watching. They were my favorites on the show


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Cinnamon scones aren't a thing over here.



You should try one when you come here, they're really good


----------



## Robo56

For Mac


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> If Jack and Karen are back on the show I'am watching. They were my favorites on the show
> 
> View attachment 236325


Are they rebooting it with the same actors?


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> Are they rebooting it with the same actors?



Yes, same cast.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Are they rebooting it with the same actors?



They are........can't wait to watch it.



Robo.......Jack and Karen were my favourites too.......my friends say I have a few things in common with Karen's character......cannot imagine what they are........... 

We met Eric McCormack in 2007 in MK. He wished me a happy birthday and did an excellent Scottish accent .......it was a brief conversation but nice, one I won't forget.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> And yay!  Chuckers doing the dark side.  Have an awesome time in the parks.  Like to see some pictures, and food porn is appreciated as well.



Thanks, I know I will have a blast. I have never been the type to take pictures of my food... but I may do that for the boards  I think I'll probably do some character pictures because they're characters I don't see often.


----------



## pcstang

Great! That show was hilarious! When does it come back on? Guess I'll head over to google. Can't stand all this bs reality junk these days. Big Bang is about all I watch. 
ETA I see it says fall for 12 episodes


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Great! That show was hilarious! When does it call me back on? Guess I'll head over to google. Can't stand all this bs reality junk these days. Big Bang is about all I watch.



Us too pc........have no interest in reality wannabes..........

Would rather watch paint dry. 

Reruns of some shows are sometimes the best options to watch, which is woeful considering how many channels we all have today........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Us too pc........have no interest in reality wannabes..........
> 
> Would rather watch paint dry.
> 
> Reruns of some shows are sometimes the best options to watch, which is woeful considering how many channels we all have today........


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> Great! That show was hilarious! When does it call me back on? Guess I'll head over to google. Can't stand all this bs reality junk these days. Big Bang is about all I watch.



Big Bang is GREAT! But i am a reality competition junkie.. Survivor, Top Chef, Face Off. Face Off is really good.. it's pure artistry, there is rarely any inter-contestant drama bs. I can't stand the reality love/hangout shows. They're garbage.


----------



## keishashadow

DVC passed ROFR (RightOfFirstRefusal) on an offer i put in for more AKV points. Woohoo .



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Wish we were going to be there at the same time mac...I will miss you too....and one of these days I'll get to meet up with Janet....we always seem to miss each other every time
> 
> Now I have to get ready for work....have a great day



Seriously, every single time - wah!



Squirlz said:


> I've had extremely limited internet for the last week.  We were in the Smoky Mountains.  Had no power at all for 36 hours starting Thursday morning.  We're back in civilization now.  Well, Kentucky anyway.  We're ordering Mexican from the restaurant next to the hotel.



I shouldn't be laughing   I'm sure KY is a lovely state.




macraven said:


> Kholby opening weekend for hhn in all past years has had the lowest attendance for it compared to the run of it
> 
> 
> Don't think we can count on it following for 2017 as it might bring in more crowds with everyone thinking that
> 
> Also park attendance has been low in mid September in the past
> 
> This year hhn begins earlier a few days
> 
> I have gone opening weekends the beginning years I went then changed to Columbus Day weekend and weekend that follows
> 
> I'm hard core hhn and found things change for improvement after the first two weeks of it
> 
> Kinks are worked out, more scare actors can be added depending on the need and bill and ted gets tweaked to improve the show are some of my reasonings
> 
> So I am better informed on the two weekends first hand for that time period I go
> 
> Schumi always goes opening weekend and second week of hhn
> 
> She can share how it was for her on crowd levels



I'd have switched over to last week in September years ago but I'd be missing out on seeing she who plans the RIP lol

Columbus Day = hotels, airfare & rental cars being more expensive.  None of which that matter to Kholby lol but just tossing it out there for those who are trying to save a dime.  Can usually coordinate a FDP split trip if that's your jam.



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning and Afternoon homies!  It's Monday, and back to routine.
> 
> I like hockey, and while my town is not playing, the playoff games have been great.  The Predators win was impressive.  Close game until the end.
> 
> Sun and clouds today.  Sweater on, we went down to 38 last night.  DH was grumbling that I turned the heat on around 10pm last night.  62 degrees inside was not my idea of comfort.  Weather people said, definitely need a jacket today.  Yeah, it's brisk too. 20 or so mph winds from the northwest, so cool and cooler day today.  Oh well, I'll be inside most of the day.
> 
> Keisha, glad to hear dog went home.  Older one is home too, as done his dog sitting duties.  Lucky, though his allergies are bad right now, dog dander does not set him off.  He's a dog lover as well.
> 
> Mac, hope you are getting more sleep, and figuring out how to get coffee.   Hope you are on the mend, and having less painful PT.      Mummy dust sent. Take care.
> 
> MonyK, that's funny about the coop door shutting.  Nice the chicken's are getting a new place.  And yeah, with teens in my house, food bill is larger.  Other nice thing is that older one is working, and so are some of his friends, so they go out, and eat.  Trouble is, when the come home, they eat again.  Oh well, at least when the weather's warm, food outside is easier to clean up.  Little one took the SAT last year, as practice.  She did really well, but I think this coming school year, is the real one.  Not as familiar with the ACT.  So may tests in the high school years.  I'm still wrapping my head around the fact that little one is almost done 10th grade.
> 
> Our growing season is mid summer, so no local fruit yet.  We used to have an apple tree, and the squirrels kept eating the apples.  Many years ago, we lost it in a snowstorm.  We finally ended up with a flowering apple tree, and it does not bear fruit, just pretty flowers.  I love this time of year though, as everything is colorful.
> 
> I'll miss the September homies too.  Also arriving October 1.  Oh well, hoping to say hello to some homies the first 2 weeks of October, as well as the end of December.  Both trips start with the mouse, and end in the dark side.  December trip you get the bonus of meeting the kids.
> 
> Have an awesome day.  Time for tea.  Hot.



You're not rooting for the other PA team... ahem! Lol.  OMG last night's showing was so embarrassing.  Disappointed to see the Blues get knocked out, my 2nd fav team.



macraven said:


> I failed the test
> 
> Need to think a bit now as we drive back home
> 
> But I truly sincerely appreciate all your prayers, encouragement and good thoughts



We've talked already, you have such a good attitude & faith, that's half the battle!

Nice to have the support of the group here . There is strength in numbers.



Chuckers said:


> Big Bang is GREAT! But i am a reality competition junkie.. Survivor, Top Chef, Face Off. Face Off is really good.. it's pure artistry, there is rarely any inter-contestant drama bs. I can't stand the reality love/hangout shows. They're garbage.



Love Big Bang & a just reality shows (ATL, NYC & Beverly Hills Housewive franchises).  No ink but adore watching Ink Master.  Coming back on soon.  Always thought a park-based reality show would be a wiener!  Focus on the employees  hanging out after work...well, on 2nd thought maybe not the best idea.  I've seen them in action @ Miller's Ale House lol.  always wondered if they were coming or going to work haha.


----------



## macraven

I can't believe American idol is returning and with Ryan Seacrest

Is was a piece of doggy do the past 6 years 

Totally agree the reality shows are flooding the network more so now 

I'm really getting tired of it
Will end up watching more sports now


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> I can't believe American idol is returning and with Ryan Seacrest
> 
> Is was a piece of doggy do the past 6 years
> 
> Totally agree the reality shows are flooding the network more so now
> 
> I'm really getting tired of it
> Will end up watching more sports now


Don't know why people watch that kind of garbage.  I call it Americans, idle.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes just what we need-more singing and dance competition shows. bleh. another BBT fan here. Plus I LOVE Life In Pieces. And, of course, Supernatural. Do like the cooking shows and DS and I watch Ink master too! Me, and both my SiL's all have tattoos. None of the guys do. 
Kids all waiting for dinner. Decided to make rolls and they took forever to rise. Baking now so it won't be long! 

And now I may need chocolate cake...


----------



## macraven

American idle

You got that right 


MonyK ill arm wrestle you for that last piece of chocolate cake


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Big Bang is GREAT! But i am a reality competition junkie.. Survivor, Top Chef, Face Off. Face Off is really good.. it's pure artistry, there is rarely any inter-contestant drama bs. I can't stand the reality love/hangout shows. They're garbage.



Love Big Bang Theory and Face Off. Don't watch Top Chef and can't stand the 'let me sleep with a bunch of people to find my one true love' shows...agreed...garbage.

As for Survivor...I watched the first ever episode, and stated that I would start watching it again, as soon as they start surviving something (other than, apparently a vote)...well, I haven't had to watch it since.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> I can't believe American idol is returning and with Ryan Seacrest
> 
> Is was a piece of doggy do the past 6 years
> 
> Totally agree the reality shows are flooding the network more so now
> 
> I'm really getting tired of it
> Will end up watching more sports now


And how does Ryan Seacrest even have a job? What has he ever done? But I digress...
I do watch deadliest catch on Discovery so I guess I do watch one reality show.


----------



## tink1957

Yay for the will and grace comeback

I enjoy watching the voice...american idle stinks.  Love big bang, big brother and survivor...oh and I'm a big fan of medical shows...greys anatomy and Chicago med...also like Chicago fire.

I watch a lot of tv 

Hope you pass the next test mac...hang in there


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> We met Eric McCormack in 2007 in MK. He wished me a happy birthday and did an excellent Scottish accent .......it was a brief conversation but nice, one I won't forget.



What a special treat to have on your birthday. It's so nice to hear when television folks are as kind in person as they appear on their shows.


----------



## Monykalyn

Welp.  Forgot about soccer practice tonight, middle DD had band meeting tonight and DH had committee meeting for his clubs upcoming charity events. We we ate dinner and RAN out door.  Thank Heavens oldest DD's friend is with us! Need to think of initials for her.  So sittting at field waiting for practice to finish. No time to make cake Mac- may need a trip to get frozen custard though- strictly for medicinal purposes for scratchy throat


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Love Big Bang & a just reality shows (ATL, NYC & Beverly Hills Housewive franchises).  No ink but adore watching Ink Master.  Coming back on soon.  Always thought a park-based reality show would be a wiener!  Focus on the employees  hanging out after work...well, on 2nd thought maybe not the best idea.  I've seen them in action @ Miller's Ale House lol.  always wondered if they were coming or going to work haha.



I *hate* the Real Housewhores franchises... They show the worst in women. I have ink and Ink Master is a great show. I don't know if I could watch a park based reality show.. I don't want to know what goes on behind the scenes because I would probably be really scared for my safety on the rides!


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Yay for the will and grace comeback
> 
> I enjoy watching the voice...ameican idle stinks.  Love big bang, big brother and survivor...oh and I'm a big fan of medical shows...greys anatomy and Chicago med...also like Chicago fire.
> 
> I watch a lot of tv
> 
> Hope you pass the next test mac...hang in there




Big Brother is a guilty pleasure show.. I always feel like I need to take a shower after watching it... There are some truly horrific people cast on that show.. I think they cast people only so they can show the bad side of humanity.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> I *hate* the Real Housewhores franchises... They show the worst in women. I have ink and Ink Master is a great show. I don't know if I could watch a park based reality show.. I don't want to know what goes on behind the scenes because I would probably be really scared for my safety on the rides!



Lol it's all playing to the camera, not much 'reality' in reality tv.  Lots of crazy tho

Am i the only person here who never watched will & grace?


----------



## Lynne G

Not a fan of reality shows either, but I do like The Chew.  Getting tired of the singing, dancing, and talent shows on now.  Used to watch Amazing Race and Survivor,  but haven't seen either since last summer.

Watching and waiting for little one to get done soccer ️.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Am i the only person here who never watched will & grace?




::GASP::


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Lol it's all playing to the camera, not much 'reality' in reality tv.  Lots of crazy tho
> 
> Am i the only person here who never watched will & grace?



Was not going to answer but since I stepped in about it

Don't watch it no plans to start watching it
You can throw stones at me now 
My back is turned


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Was not going to answer but since I stepped in about it
> 
> Don't watch it no plans to start watching it
> You can throw stones at me now
> My back is turned



You're on pain meds.. you probably won't even feel the stones.


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Lol it's all playing to the camera, not much 'reality' in reality tv.  Lots of crazy tho
> 
> Am i the only person here who never watched will & grace?


Idiot viewers think it is "reality" when in fact as soon as the lights come on everybody is acting.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers you do have a point 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> DVC passed ROFR (RightOfFirstRefusal) on an offer i put in for more AKV points. Woohoo .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, every single time - wah!
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldn't be laughing   I'm sure KY is a lovely state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have switched over to last week in September years ago but I'd be missing out on seeing she who plans the RIP lol
> 
> Columbus Day = hotels, airfare & rental cars being more expensive.  None of which that matter to Kholby lol but just tossing it out there for those who are trying to save a dime.  Can usually coordinate a FDP split trip if that's your jam.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not rooting for the other PA team... ahem! Lol.  OMG last night's showing was so embarrassing.  Disappointed to see the Blues get knocked out, my 2nd fav team.
> 
> 
> 
> We've talked already, you have such a good attitude & faith, that's half the battle!
> 
> Nice to have the support of the group here . There is strength in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Big Bang & a just reality shows (ATL, NYC & Beverly Hills Housewive franchises).  No ink but adore watching Ink Master.  Coming back on soon.  Always thought a park-based reality show would be a wiener!  Focus on the employees  hanging out after work...well, on 2nd thought maybe not the best idea.  I've seen them in action @ Miller's Ale House lol.  always wondered if they were coming or going to work haha.



Janet, you reminded me........I have been known to be caught watching RHOBH/NY........guilty as charged.......

But so much fun!

In the U.K. we have the most awful reality shows......BB, Made in Chelsea and a dozen more.........yawn......all genuine wannabes who genuinely have no talent are incredibly unlikeable........but, some folks watch.........


Cherry scones were delicious........home made strawberry preserve (not made by me) and oodles of clotted cream..........very healthy.......

Slept late this morning.........my boy has a day off.........he still gets up at same time, no lay ins for him......he's an early bird too. I'll get up in a bit and he's taking me out for breakfast, pick up a few bits and then dropping me off at home and he has some plans for the day..........

I'm out tonight with friend so no cooking dinner either........could get used to this.......

Happy Wednesday..........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> What a special treat to have on your birthday. It's so nice to hear when television folks are as kind in person as they appear on their shows.



He really was lovely. And yep, made my day.......


----------



## macraven

Is it time for bacon yet?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is it time for bacon yet?



Darn........I missed you!!!

Bacon on Saturday...........would have made an exception for you though..........you already know now what I had for breakfast.......lol.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Phooey
No bacon?
You're fired


----------



## schumigirl

Have I redeemed myself with this........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Sigh.  None here to speak of either.  I doubt little one made any.  She's not a morning person, and was quite grumpy this morning.  Yum Schumi!  Now that's a good breakfast.

Sigh once more.  Frost warnings were in the wee morning hours.  Wish that gulf stream, that's keeping the hot air below us, moves north of us.  Yes, I am ready for warm.  Maybe not steaming hot, but a lovely constant 80 would be nice.  Still keeping an eye on Saturday's weather.  Most are now saying a wet and windy day.  I assume the games are still on, but I'll be up way before the sun, to keep checking the status.  High on Saturday is also expected to be around 50, so that rain will feel cool.  

Yay!  Keisha's got more points.  I've thought about it for quite some time, but we've never been ready to commit to a timeshare.

But it is Wednesday, and Keisha's mind is on vacation, but the camel reminder is here:







Yes, for those homies that work, it is the middle of the week, and a hump to get over to see the week-end in sight.  

Off for my tea.  It's cool, and cloudy after a clear night.  Chance of showers today too.  Umbrella in bag. 

Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Trying to decide whether to snooze or do something. 

Sitting out in garden room enjoying the sun as it slowly disappears behind looming clouds........they're never far away.......but it's so hot out here I'm getting tired. 

Thinking about an outfit for Saturday night.......group of us are going out for Indian meal then drinks.......I have plenty of clothes, just could be doing with shoes......I love boots as they're so comfy even with heels......but weather is starting to not be the kind to wear boots in. 

Time for afternoon cuppa.........or juice........

Hope everyone's having a great Wednesday........special shout out to mac.........


----------



## keishashadow

There is a certain delicious irony that i threw out my back while starting to pack for our trip. Already have a sinus infection. Maybe it's a sign to stay home...not! Lol



macraven said:


> Was not going to answer but since I stepped in about it
> 
> Don't watch it no plans to start watching it
> You can throw stones at me now
> My back is turned



Phew thot i was taking that bullet alone lol

Hope you are holding steady today as to your pain/recovery!  You are a tough cookie



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Sigh.  None here to speak of either.  I doubt little one made any.  She's not a morning person, and was quite grumpy this morning.  Yum Schumi!  Now that's a good breakfast.
> 
> Sigh once more.  Frost warnings were in the wee morning hours.  Wish that gulf stream, that's keeping the hot air below us, moves north of us.  Yes, I am ready for warm.  Maybe not steaming hot, but a lovely constant 80 would be nice.  Still keeping an eye on Saturday's weather.  Most are now saying a wet and windy day.  I assume the games are still on, but I'll be up way before the sun, to keep checking the status.  High on Saturday is also expected to be around 50, so that rain will feel cool.
> 
> Yay!  Keisha's got more points.  I've thought about it for quite some time, but we've never been ready to commit to a timeshare.
> 
> But it is Wednesday, and Keisha's mind is on vacation, but the camel reminder is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for those homies that work, it is the middle of the week, and a hump to get over to see the week-end in sight.
> 
> Off for my tea.  It's cool, and cloudy after a clear night.  Chance of showers today too.  Umbrella in bag.
> 
> Later homies.



They call me humpty...

DVC is set up a bit differently than most TS.  my contracts (at the more popular resorts) have increased in value if i were to sell. I plan on gifting them to my kids when i no longer plan on utilizing them.  I enjoy deluxe resorts, even with dues I'm saving tons of $$$ compared to the most discounted rates.  You can't fairly compare the cost there to staying @ a value, apples & oranges.  I still book values when there are no rooms available to me @ DVC, quite fond of ASMusic.  Refuse to pay the rates the moderates have segued to over the last 5 years.

If more people would do their research before they jumped, there would surely be many less unhappy campers. I've seen many timeshares listed for a $1, but the weeks are fixed and their dues will eat you alive.

We really enjoy renting points to stay @ Wyndham Bonnett Creek, it is lovely with so many great pools and there are great deals to find, especially if you can commit early or last minute (month or so out).

Off to do some packing that doesn't involve bending


----------



## keishashadow

now this is reality

We moved GD out of her local gym to train/compete @ another.  Original a bit too loosely-goosey, staff was very unprofessional at times.  New one is further away & more expensive but 100% sure the right choice was made after reading this account...and she was the best coach there!  OMG I do feel badly for the woman, she is so nice. Hope she gets help for what is obviously a problem.  Has to be utterly humiliating, but since it went national today on Fox News thought I'd share.


Police say a Lower Burrell woman decided to walk home instead of driving after she had been drinking Friday night, but she went to the wrong house.

Twice.

Police say that after trying to climb in through a window both times, she wound up in a stranger's bed.

Lower Burrell police said XXX 36, was drinking at the Lamp Post off Leechburg Road when she decided to walk to a relative's house.

“She wasn't driving, and that was good,” police Chief Tim Weitzel said. “But she tried to get inside two houses by using windows.”

At the first house, along Edgecliff Road near the bar, a window was open. XXX apparently tried to get inside but couldn't.

Police said she left her purse behind.

Later she made her way to a residence along Wildlife Lodge Road, more than a mile away.

Police said XXX opened a window and climbed in. XXX went to a bedroom, got into bed and fell asleep.

The homeowner, an elderly woman, didn't know that XXX was asleep in her house when she found an open window.

“She knew that the window had been closed, so she did the right thing,” Weitzel said. “She left and called police.”

Officers found XXX still asleep.

She is charged with burglary, for allegedly breaking into a house where someone was present, and two counts of breaking into a structure.

“This could have ended much differently and maybe tragically,” Weitzel said.

“If someone sees someone entering their house through a window, they have the right to defend themselves.”

XXX was arraigned Sunday and released in lieu of a $10,000 non-monetary bond pending a preliminary hearing.

Attempts on Monday to reach XXX, as well as the victim, were unsuccessful.

When XXX picked up her purse Monday morning at the Lower Burrell police station, Weitzel said she told a detective, “I must have been sleepwalking.”

Records show XXX was charged with drunken driving in Murrysville in October 2015.

She was placed on probation for six months and subjected to PennDOT penalties.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, the story about the drunk woman, Kiesha.  I remember several in our area, usually in the summer, get run over or shot.  Sad.  But hopefully it is a wake up call to her.   

Yeah, my DD was in a noncompetitive gym, and was good enough owner said to go to a further away competitive gym.  Well, I thought DD was good, not great, and one of my cousin's has a DD just a few years older that was a competitive gymnast.  The number of hours and toll on her body was relayed to me, and I decided to keep her in the noncompetitive and also do soccer.  Gymnastics ended in Junior High, as I told her one sport only.  Soccer it is.  She's still pretty limber from all the years at the gym.  Hope DGD is having fun at her gym.


----------



## schumigirl

Totally forgot to reply about that one Keisha........yep, hope she gets the help she needs........a very odd story. 

So it's went national now! Oh dear.


----------



## tink1957

Sad story about the drunk lady but at least she had the sense enough not to get behind the wheel of a car...that would not have ended well.

Hope Keisha and mac feel better soon 

Having a nice healthy breakfast of turkey bacon, boiled eggs and grapefruit   Carole's scones sound heavenly though.

Today is day 7 in a row of work and I'm pooped  at least I have the next 2 days off to recover.
Happy camel day everyone


----------



## Chuckers

Today, the head 'chef' at the cafe in our building brought me a chocolate whoopie pie with chocolate cream filling.. he gave it to me because I was the one who told him he should make them... IT. WAS. DELICIOUS.!! I could only eat half tho because it was huge and I can't handle that much sugar anymore. 

Then... I BOUGHT MY TICKET FOR MICKEY'S NOT SO SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY!!!! My vacation is all set now. I am so flipping excited!


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies and hope all are doing well. 
Wish I could say the same but DW had a breakdown and had to be hospitalized and now the Dr that treated her that didn't talk to her very much labeled her with a bunch of bull and now wants her to be off work for 6 months and now her job is saying if she is not back by August then she needs to resign or be terminated. 
So it's a very scary time right now*


----------



## Chuckers

Oh No, Ky. I don't think her job can terminate her if she's on short or long term disability.. You may want to check your state labor laws.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear that KY.  Yes, see what rights she has, given it's a medical condition.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies and hope all are doing well.
> Wish I could say the same but DW had a breakdown and had to be hospitalized and now the Dr that treated her that didn't talk to her very much labeled her with a bunch of bull and now wants her to be off work for 6 months and now her job is saying if she is not back by August then she needs to resign or be terminated.
> So it's a very scary time right now*



St L, many hugs and prayers for dw and you all

Things will get better and these are not just empty words

Let wife recover now and support her all you can

The job is secondary 
Read what Chuckers wrote 

So much has happened in a short time period and it is overwhelming!
Your mil was very bad off but improving now

So will your wife

Sometimes our burdens feel greater than we can handle

Your homies here are your friends 
You hurt, we hurt

Pm me anytime 

Mac


----------



## macraven

Woot Chuckers 
Chocolate whooopie pie
And Mickey tickets

Life can't get any sweeter


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Woot Chuckers
> Chocolate whooopie pie
> And Mickey tickets
> 
> Life can't get any sweeter



Except maybe BEING there while eating a chocolate whoopie pie


----------



## macraven

Oh forgot that part 

Mail me a slice


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies and hope all are doing well.
> Wish I could say the same but DW had a breakdown and had to be hospitalized and now the Dr that treated her that didn't talk to her very much labeled her with a bunch of bull and now wants her to be off work for 6 months and now her job is saying if she is not back by August then she needs to resign or be terminated.
> So it's a very scary time right now*



StL........sending you and your good lady lots of hugs and good wishes......bless her, and you too. You've been through a lot. 

You know where we are if you need to vent or just talk. 




Vicki, enjoy those couple of days off..........you deserve them..........

Just back in from my Wed night out........early dinner with my friend and a chat fest........we don't stay out late as she works, so is up very early.........nice all the same. 

Won't be home as early on Saturday night........... 

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## Metro West

We had Carole's type weather today...got up to 96 and tomorrow up to 98.


----------



## tink1957

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies and hope all are doing well.
> Wish I could say the same but DW had a breakdown and had to be hospitalized and now the Dr that treated her that didn't talk to her very much labeled her with a bunch of bull and now wants her to be off work for 6 months and now her job is saying if she is not back by August then she needs to resign or be terminated.
> So it's a very scary time right now*


I'm  so sorry you and your lady are going through this  your homies are here for you...it will get better.  I don't think that they can force her to resign like others said....check into it and consult legal services if necessary.  She needs you to be strong and advocate for her.


----------



## macraven

I feel like Marsha Marsha Marsha from the Brady's

All are gone and no one here when I am

Watch me fall asleep soon and homies will start popping up tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> We had Carole's type weather today...got up to 96 and tomorrow up to 98.



I`m not jealous......I`m not jealous......I`m not..........Ok I`m jealous........

We do have sunshine today though.........it`s something.



macraven said:


> I feel like Marsha Marsha Marsha from the Brady's
> 
> All are gone and no one here when I am
> 
> Watch me fall asleep soon and homies will start popping up tonight



I was up early and out this morning......so didn`t have time to pop online to say hi......... friend wanted to take me golfing again.......decided it`s not for me.........bit dull. I`m much more a sports car and driving experience person.......now that`s always fun!!!! And the sportiest I will get.

Love a Thursday........even us ladies that choose not to work look, forward to the weekend.......  Especially a weekend full of plans.........


----------



## schumigirl

It`s Thursday........


----------



## macraven

Happy Thursday homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, 98 degrees, I'm not jealous either.  Well..... yeah, I'd like a warmer day, period.

We're right at 50 degrees, and rain to come.  Sun's out now, but the clouds will build, then rain later in the day.  

So, it's Thursday, and time for tea.  Thirsty is the word of the day, so drink up everybody.  Drink up everybody.












I was definitely not one of the late night bunch last night.  Was so tired, went to bed early, and still had issue waking up.  Sigh, the boys are now out the door faster than me.  When I was the earliest bird, I was quiet and turned on as few lights as needed.  Men.  I now am up around an hour earlier.  Some days, that kills my evening stamina.  

So, my kids are 19 and almost 16.  I decided since the price of concert tickets are quite pricey, and my kids know the city pretty well, they'd both go to the concert, then I get a nice evening at home and be a nice parent and stay up until they got home.  Well, DH is a worry wart.  Thinks the kids need a parental unit around.  After some discussion, we are now going to go down with the kids, go find some dinner and a nice bar to hang out some, then meet up with our kids after the concert. Sounds like a nice evening either way now. 




Morning Mac!  Hope all is well today.  Mummy dust is still being sent south, and hoping you don't sneeze.  

Afternoon Schumi!  Yeah, I can't see you bothering with golf.  Good thing you tried it, and determined not for you.  I'd take a speedy car too.  I grew up with a parental unit really enjoying golf.  So, all us kids learned to play.  I did when I was younger, and still have the clubs, but have no interest now.  I wasn't that good either.  I think only my youngest DB still plays. 

Well, I have my sweater on, tea cup is empty, need to pour another cup.   Stay hydrated my friends.  Especially those enjoying that 90's heat.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning Peeps! 

These ads at the bottom of the page crack me up sometimes. There's one now titled "Never Again Let Her Down" and it shows a picture of a woman holding a GIANT banana... ummm... yeah... first of all, they need to know their audience.. I'm gay... I would 'always' be letting her down... Also.. there's no man alive who could match that banana... way to make half your audience feel ineffective and the other half feel unfulfilled...

There's also one that says 'Meet Latina Lady Online'. First.. grammar? yeah.. not so much... Second.. i'm gay.. again, know your audience... Third..  the pictured woman is trying to 'look sexy'.. she looks constipated...

Then there's the ads for threads on the DIS boards.. 'Things overheard at DL last Sunday' and it has a pictures of a 'Chili's' restaurant sign? I don't get it...

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## keishashadow

Stl sorry to hear  hope ur DW feels better soon. Make sure she gets the medical care she needs first. Then, deal with her work situation. As others have stated there are still laws in place governing this sort of situation. 

Thirsty Thursday? Naw need to get packing, literally  Slowly as back still barking

Need to decide which day for our mnsshp tix. But cheaper on our arrival date & likely less crowded.  

Can Non pkg HHN tix sales be far behind?


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> I`m not jealous......I`m not jealous......I`m not..........Ok I`m jealous........
> 
> We do have sunshine today though.........it`s something.
> 
> 
> 
> I was up early and out this morning......so didn`t have time to pop online to say hi......... friend wanted to take me golfing again.......decided it`s not for me.........bit dull. I`m much more a sports car and driving experience person.......now that`s always fun!!!! And the sportiest I will get.
> 
> Love a Thursday........even us ladies that choose not to work look, forward to the weekend.......  Especially a weekend full of plans.........


Golf is the reason the 18 pack case of beer was created!


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> There is a certain delicious irony that i threw out my back while starting to pack for our trip. Already have a sinus infection. Maybe it's a sign to stay home...not! Lol



Hope you feel better soon Keisha   and you and your hubby enjoy your vacation. Sounds like a nice lounge chair by the pool with food and cocktails might help make you feel a tad better.

Ky sorry to hear your wife is ill. Hope she gets well soon .


----------



## Robo56

Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


Going to put a couple pork tenderloins on the grill.


Mac hope your pain is better and you are getting some rest


----------



## ky07

*Thanks homies and DW is getting better each day and we are taking one day at a time and she keeps reminding me that we are still going to the dark side and that she wants to go back to work but have to remind her she can't until she sees this new therapist on the 30th to see what she says.*


----------



## macraven

StL
Thanks for updating us

Wishing her a speedy recovery
Give her a hug from us

Hugs have healing powers


----------



## macraven

Keisha get well soon or I will kick your keister

Sometimes i get carried away and write keister instead of your name Keisha. 

Finally had the opportunity to use both words in the same sentence.






Yes I took my pills


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Golf is the reason the 18 pack case of beer was created!



Lol........I would need to drink a whole lot of wine to enjoy golf! The most exciting thing about it all was the wine selection in the Club House........that part I liked.........



ky07 said:


> *Thanks homies and DW is getting better each day and we are taking one day at a time and she keeps reminding me that we are still going to the dark side and that she wants to go back to work but have to remind her she can't until she sees this new therapist on the 30th to see what she says.*



Glad to hear it. She needs to take it easy for a while........I'm sure you'll take care of her though......continued good wishes..........



macraven said:


> Keisha get well soon or I will kick your keister
> 
> Sometimes i get carried away and write keister instead of your name Keisha.
> 
> Finally had the opportunity to use both words in the same sentence.
> 
> Yes I took my pills



I love that expression.........use that word a lot.........usually descriptively for someone else who needs a good kick up there........lol.........you know who I mean........

Janet.......hope that packing is done and sinuses and back behave themselves! In case I miss you have a fabulous trip with the mister.........lucky duckies......sounds a fabulous trip 



No plans today, so bit of this and that......chest freezer in garage has only a few things left in it so will bring them inside and then get it cleaned ready to refill it again. Both fridge freezers inside aren't full so will get them filled....that sounds such a boring thing to do I'm even bored writing it......might go clothes shopping instead......

Lunch on my own today.......then grocery shopping when DH gets back........joy of Friday. 

Time for breakfast now..........pancakes. Just pancakes and maple syrup. My cousin in Canada sends us some occasionally.........lovely. 

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## macraven

I'm guessing that bacon will be served with breakfast


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I'm guessing that bacon will be served with breakfast



Lol......yep......haven't got around to it yet.......I'm so lazy this morning. 

Not asleep yet.........well, obviously not....... 

Few minutes before dis goes down for its usual 2 hours now.........2 hours every day!!! Bit much really.......

Least we have email..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

There is a man in the bedroom and has not stopped snoring since 11:15 last nnight

He's been well trained
Knows how to push a broom, scrub floors on his hands and knees,
not a good driver but he never gets lost and able to do Walmart runs



Tried to send this earlier but dis done

Did fall sleep at 5:15


----------



## Metro West

If anyone has any extra rain to share PLEASE send it to Orlando. We are the 2nd worst drought on record and there's no end in sight. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/os-orlando-drought-for-the-ages-20170511-story.html


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> There is a man in the bedroom and has not stopped snoring since 11:15 last nnight
> 
> He's been well trained
> Knows how to push a broom, scrub floors on his hands and knees,
> not a good driver but he never gets lost and able to do Walmart runs
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to send this earlier but dis done
> 
> Did fall sleep at 5:15



Yes, it's annoying when dis goes down.......from 9am till 11am here. 

Your mister mac is a keeper........despite the zzzzz's 

Good luck today...........



Metro West said:


> If anyone has any extra rain to share PLEASE send it to Orlando. We are the 2nd worst drought on record and there's no end in sight.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/os-orlando-drought-for-the-ages-20170511-story.html



If I could send you our rain I would! Just started raining again here..........and couldn't believe on our news yesterday they're talking about summer hosepipe bans!!! Really........ Ridiculous. 


Not alone for lunch anymore.......DH called a while ago and said he's coming home early and we're going out for lunch.......yay.........time to get changed........

Have a great day.........


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, I would be happy to send the coming nor'easter.  We will get periods of heavy rain, and 25 mph winds.  2 inches of rain before it heads north.  A wet and windy Saturday.


Sunny start, but a cloudy cover starting.

Heavy jacket, and large cup of tea.


Errand running with DS.  Yes, it is Friday.


----------



## Chuckers

I'll be driving home from NY in that Nor'easter, I believe.. not thrilled. I am sick of the weird weather here. One day it's in the 70's then the next few it's freezing.


----------



## tink1957

And I thought GA weather was bipolar...

Hope you get lots of rain soon Todd

Continued good health wishes for mac,  Keisha and Mrs ky  a little mummy dust couldn't hurt 

Have a great lunch with Tom, Carole...what's on the menu today?

I'm planning to paint my bathroom ceiling today...wish me luck as I usually get more paint on myself than the object I'm painting


----------



## kohlby

Glad to see you well enough to post a lot Mac!  

ky07 - Glad she's doing better.  I hope y'all can get back to the darkside soon.

Metrowest - Yes!  We need rain.  Lots and lots of rain. 

 I somehow missed the MK on fire but I was there Wednesday night watching Wishes one last time.  We saw some of the projection show too.  So, either it happened not when I watching or more likely, I couldn't see that part due to my shortness and lots of people.  I'm so glad I didn't go to Wishes last night looking at the pictures of crowds.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> These ads at the bottom of the page crack me up sometimes. There's one now titled "Never Again Let Her Down" and it shows a picture of a woman holding a GIANT banana... ummm... yeah... first of all, they need to know their audience.. I'm gay... I would 'always' be letting her down... Also.. there's no man alive who could match that banana... way to make half your audience feel ineffective and the other half feel unfulfilled...
> 
> There's also one that says 'Meet Latina Lady Online'. First.. grammar? yeah.. not so much... Second.. i'm gay.. again, know your audience... Third..  the pictured woman is trying to 'look sexy'.. she looks constipated...
> 
> Then there's the ads for threads on the DIS boards.. 'Things overheard at DL last Sunday' and it has a pictures of a 'Chili's' restaurant sign? I don't get it...
> 
> Maybe it's just me...


I currently have ads for Panera, Xfinity, and glasses.  Makes me wonder what is in your search history . . .


----------



## marciemi

Evidently my ad blocker is doing its job as I don't see any ads.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> And I thought GA weather was bipolar...
> 
> Hope you get lots of rain soon Todd
> 
> Continued good health wishes for mac,  Keisha and Mrs ky  a little mummy dust couldn't hurt
> 
> Have a great lunch with Tom, Carole...what's on the menu today?
> 
> I'm planning to paint my bathroom ceiling today...wish me luck as I usually get more paint on myself than the object I'm painting



Seafood Vicki.......lots of seafood.......it was so nice.......and unexpected. Restaurant was fully booked but they know us, so we got squeezed in and a decent table by the window too........

Oh I love painting.......might not be expert at it, but I have a bash! Enjoy..........



So, no dinner to cook tonight again now.......yay! DS is having pizza so lazy night for us........probably in front of tv.........and out tomorrow night for Indian food with group of friends...........not bad! 

Feel like watching a chick flick tonight like Bridget Jones Diary or Dirty Dancing.........DH will be thrilled........


----------



## Chuckers

marciemi said:


> Evidently my ad blocker is doing its job as I don't see any ads.



What is this ad blocker you talk about? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> There is a man in the bedroom and has not stopped snoring since 11:15 last nnight
> 
> He's been well trained
> Knows how to push a broom, scrub floors on his hands and knees,
> not a good driver but he never gets lost and able to do Walmart runs
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to send this earlier but dis done
> 
> Did fall sleep at 5:15


You could hear me all the way up north?!?!


----------



## marciemi

Chuckers said:


> What is this ad blocker you talk about? Inquiring minds want to know!


I just use AdBlock, which is a Chrome extension.  If you use Chrome, it should be pretty easy to add (click on the 3 dots on the top right, select More Tools, and then Extensions).  It pretty much blocks all ads, although a few sites will tell me I can't view their content with it and (if I really want to view that site), I can turn it off for a site or domain.


----------



## Monykalyn

ky07 said:


> *Thanks homies and DW is getting better each day and we are taking one day at a time and she keeps reminding me that we are still going to the dark side and that she wants to go back to work but have to remind her she can't until she sees this new therapist on the 30th to see what she says.*


Glad she is getting the support she needs. Friend just went through this with her divorce. She is doing quite a bit better now with a good therapist.

Happy Mother's day (early)!  Soccer games tomorrow (makeup for the rained out ones) and oops-just remembered Iwas supposed to bring drinks for kiddos for early game....


----------



## macraven

Bring them water 

They will crown you mom of the month


----------



## Squirlz

Check out these burgers we grilled tonight.  Burger bowl filled with chorizo chili and Velveeta, wrapped in thick bacon, then smoked low and slow for an hour and topped with tomatoes, onions, shredded cheddar and sour cream.  Fantastic!


----------



## macraven

That looks like my kind of food!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Sun is shining, for now..........going to buy shoes today. I hate shoe shopping. Need a simple nude colour with heel, not too big but not kitten style.

Not much else happening today, out tonight which we`re so looking forward to.......Indian Restaurant then a cocktail bar, around 12 of us going. Restaurant and Bar are not too far away from each other so we can walk between them.....which is good with new shoes!

Saturday..........means bacon and pancakes..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning  first cup of coffee in hand .

 

 

Leaving for vacation with the grandbabies in Less than a week. Chompers the EARL OF PUPPYDUM.

Schumi happy shoe shopping. I love the look of heels with a nice dress, but never was very good at walking in heels. I have the ability to trip over my own feet....LOL....add 3 to 4 inches in heels and it's dangerous....after joint replacement they were definitely out of the picture. Have a great time with your hubby and friends at dinner this evening.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Sun is shining, for now..........going to buy shoes today. I hate shoe shopping. Need a simple nude colour with heel, not too big but not kitten style.
> 
> Not much else happening today, out tonight which we`re so looking forward to.......Indian Restaurant then a cocktail bar, around 12 of us going. Restaurant and Bar are not too far away from each other so we can walk between them.....which is good with new shoes!
> 
> Saturday..........means bacon and pancakes..........


I think I smell the bacon all the way over here! My loves Indian food, not me. Have a great time!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Morning  first cup of coffee in hand .
> 
> View attachment 236952
> 
> View attachment 236951
> 
> Leaving for vacation with the grandbabies in Less than a week. Chompers the EARL OF PUPPYDUM.
> 
> Schumi happy shoe shopping. I love the look of heels with a nice dress, but never was very good at walking in heels. I have the ability to trip over my own feet....LOL....add 3 to 4 inches in heels and it's dangerous....after joint replacement they were definitely out of the picture. Have a great time with your hubby and friends at dinner this evening.


5 days until Otown, 6 until we check in at RPR!


----------



## Robo56

Would be so nice to say hi to you and your family PC if timing permits. I think I remember reading that Wagman67, Keisha and some other Sans folks were going to be there during that time also. I might have the dates mixed up not sure.


----------



## Robo56

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha. Older one said it is cold.   Yeah, 48 degrees and rain coming at ya sideways from the cold wind.  Not a nice Saturday, so bacon, pancakes, eggs, toast, homefries, and more bacon.  Heating up the kitchen is a good thing.

Tournament cancelled for weather.  Good thing, as little one is a beached dolphin.  They did not come home until almost 1 am.  Both enjoyed the concert.  And I have to ask little one how she lost her voice.  Not that I am complaining.    I think she is now allergic to pollen or has a bad head/sinus cold.  Poor thing.  Having the weekend sport free is probably a good thing, so she can rest.

Yay!  Robo, PC, and Keisha in vacation mode. Jealous, but have a great time. And Keisha, I hope you feel better.


----------



## macraven

Going on to noon and slept for the first time for almost 9 hours 

Next thing I expect to happen is walk unaided 

Have a great weekend all

Lynne if little one can't talk due to voice gone remember this moment of silence 
Lol

It won't last long


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Ha. Older one said it is cold.   Yeah, 48 degrees and rain coming at ya sideways from the cold wind.  Not a nice Saturday, so bacon, pancakes, eggs, toast, homefries, and more bacon.  Heating up the kitchen is a good thing.
> 
> Tournament cancelled for weather.  Good thing, as little one is a beached dolphin.  They did not come home until almost 1 am.  Both enjoyed the concert.  And I have to ask little one how she lost her voice.  Not that I am complaining.    I think she is now allergic to pollen or has a bad head/sinus cold.  Poor thing.  Having the weekend sport free is probably a good thing, so she can rest.
> 
> Yay!  Robo, PC, and Keisha in vacation mode. Jealous, but have a great time. And Keisha, I hope you feel better.


Oh gosh- yes good thing tourney cancelled.  Had doubleheader this am at soccer fields due to rain outs.   Beautiful sunny day but weather all a says 59*.  Yeah I me melted in blavk yogapants    Mid 70's, sunny with low humidity. Mexican fiesta tonight as easy to feed crowd with 2 extra kids to feed. Made older ones help clean house, washed sheets, weeded garden (lettuce and cilantro contributed to tonight's fiesta- waiting on ta mates and peppers and onions to join party), made a pitcher of Coastal Skies and now relaxing on deck. Made the pitcher thinking DH would help but he's determined to finish coop.


----------



## macraven

MonyK
Never stop a man when he is doing one of the jobs on the list

Save him a glass of the beverage


----------



## wagman67

Well, it has been a whirlwind the last couple of days, but we now have an official High School Graduate!!! I could not be more proud of him.

Robo, we get to Orlando next Sunday (21st)...mid afternoon...staying a couple of nights at Rosen Closest to Universal a couple of nights...we then move over to HRH early am on Tuesday (23rd...the youngest's 15th birthday) for our Universal stay. Will be there through Friday (26th).


----------



## macraven

Congratulations wag !

I bet you were his biggest cheerleader as he had you to help him the past 4 years

When is the party?

Eager to find out how your wife was surprised when she watched it


----------



## Monykalyn

Congrats @wagman67 !! Bet the vid was a hit.
SHower and now feel better.  Fire pit fired up, kids eating smores.  
Mac- DH decided on beer lol. Good thing biggest thing on agenda for tomorrow is laundry and sleep!


----------



## macraven

One beer?

Oh my



You know the saying about getting up early with the chickens?

Is it true?


You are our only chicken owners 
Just had to ask


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Congratulations wag !
> 
> I bet you were his biggest cheerleader as he had you to help him the past 4 years
> 
> When is the party?
> 
> Eager to find out how your wife was surprised when she watched it




Graduation was this morning, party was this afternoon. Slideshow Video was a big hit...yeah, she cried, but they were good tears. The video clips I inserted within the slides really got to her...


----------



## macraven

Wag, memories are always sweet

You'll remember this day for years


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Congrats to wags son...glad you went with the long version and I'm  sure mom agrees.

Hope Robo and all the other homies headed to the dark side have a blast...drink a margarita for me or a butterbeer...

Hope everyone had a great start to your mom's day weekend.

Mine wasn't so good...I had just finished getting the cooked chicken breasts off the bone for my vegetable soup last night and started to throw the scraps into the cat bowl outside when my cat from hell jumped on my hand and chomped down on it like it was a chicken bone...ouch...my hand is now swollen and wrapped up like a mummy after I went to urgent care...got a tetanus shot and antibiotics

I don't think that I like cats anymore


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Tink.  Hope your hand gets better fast.  When my dogs were young, we did not realize the female was territorial about her food.  Needless to say, the male thought the female was done with her food, and she attacked him.  Well, my DH tried to break them apart, and the male chomped down on his hand.  That was over 20 years ago, and my DH   still has a small scar where the tooth had punctured clean through.  


Yay!  Wag has a new graduate.  Congrats to the graduate.  

Eek, have not seen late night TV in quite awhile.  Maybe that is why I am laughing?  Well, some of it is not funny.
Took an afternoon nap, and now, wide awake.  This is not good.  But, the house is somewhat peaceful.  DH is asleep in the chair, snoring, and kids have went to bed.  But, I have to peek into little one's room.  She may have headphones on.  She did not get her loss of voice from screaming.  Medicated her, and at least she is not running a fever.  Curse words apparently still can be heard though.

The rain is just about done.  Low is 40, and I turned the heater on again.  DH turned it off this morning, and house went down to 61.  No, I refuse to walk around the house in my coat.  I assume with a high of 86 on Wednesday, I may turn on th AC.  Yeah, I like the house temperate.  Am looking forward to warmer temperatures.

Night all.


----------



## macraven

Vicki
Cat bites or dog bites are extremely painful and dangerous

Teeth on cats are thin and fine
The pain goes right thru you
Probably cat hit a nerve
If you don't vaccinate the cat, shorts are required for you
Hope the swelling and pain subsides each day

I know those bites are painful
Heal quickly

Hope the kids take you out for Sunday lunch or maybe they will cook for you


----------



## macraven

Lynne never in my life would I believe you are up tha late

Feels good doesn't it !

You kind of have the place to yourself in a way 

Yea with kids no matter how much their throats are sore and raspy, they can still utter those words clearly
Lol

Your up and down weather I am aware of

Just maddeningly 

By June it should even out and we can talk about how stinking hot it is


----------



## Robo56

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations to wagman67 son on his graduation


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Going on to noon and slept for the first time for almost 9 hours



Mac great to hear you got some serious zzzzzzzzzzzz. We will celebrate every good milestone in your recuperation 

Tink so sorry to hear of your bite injury from the cat. Hope it heals quick .

Lynne hope your little gets to feelings better


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mothers Day, to all the moms and mums out there. 

Glad you are getting more sleep Mac.

Yeah, I got to watch SNL live last night.  It did feel good.  My old habit of early rising still sticks though.  Was up at 6, so at least it was a later start.  I am letting the kids sleep until 9.  Then we need to do our early morning errands.  I think older one will go with me, little one is a sleeper.  Yesterday, she was mad I woke her around noon. 

And yay!  The sun is out, I get to wear my sunglasses.  Jacket still on, but you know it is going to be a nice day.  The neighbor's chickens were out around 6:30. 

Time for bacon


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Mother's Day all!

Near rain out at universal. Just checked into poly


----------



## Lynne G

See Metro wanted rain.

Yay!  Keisha's seeing a mouse soon, that and a tropical drink.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to wags son...glad you went with the long version and I'm  sure mom agrees.
> 
> Hope Robo and all the other homies headed to the dark side have a blast...drink a margarita for me or a butterbeer...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great start to your mom's day weekend.
> 
> Mine wasn't so good...I had just finished getting the cooked chicken breasts off the bone for my vegetable soup last night and started to throw the scraps into the cat bowl outside when my cat from hell jumped on my hand and chomped down on it like it was a chicken bone...ouch...my hand is now swollen and wrapped up like a mummy after I went to urgent care...got a tetanus shot and antibiotics
> 
> I don't think that I like cats anymore




Ouch Vicki........hope it doesn't hurt too bad today......will you be ok back at work all wrapped like that? I would have one less cat after that.......


Keisha.........have a blast! 



Hope everyone had/has a lovely Mothers Day.........

Normal Sunday for us here........had fabulous night out with friends last night. Food was good, company was excellent and wine was indeed plentiful.

I have the headache today to prove it. So we haven't moved much. Starting to feel a bit more human now........it was a later night than expected. 

Enjoy Sunday.........


----------



## Metro West

I hope all the mothers out there have a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Monykalyn

Awesome wagman! Now onto college planning (or whatever is next)


macraven said:


> One beer?
> 
> Oh my
> 
> 
> 
> You know the saying about getting up early with the chickens?
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> 
> You are our only chicken owners
> Just had to ask


.
Yep- with the babies sleeping in big kids coop I gotta lock everyone in at night so the big kids raise racket until I let them out.  I sleep with earplugs so it's whenever I wake up but other family have told me it's at sunrise . It's part of reason why new coop being built- babies can stay in old coop til they are bigger and big kids have more space.

Woke up at 4am with itchy eyes so took a benadryl. Slept til 9 am and boy were the hens mad-but hopefully big coop done today. Middle kid mowing yard now-made a couple batches of pancakes for breakfast and big kids went to store for other stuff.
Watching cards game-Yadi hit a 2 run homerun. Beat those Cubs!! Currently 4-0 with cards winning. Going to Springfield cards game this thursday-love having a minor team in town! Get to see lots of up and coming talent.

Happy Mothers day to all!


----------



## macraven

_Cards rule.....!!!!_


----------



## kohlby

Congrats Wag!  

Wow Tink - Hope your hand heals fast.

Best wishes for a safe trip for all of those with visits soon!  I don't think we'll be there - we have too much going on during Saturday to go to theme parks and Sunday will be MK.  I finally got two FP for Mine train so we have to keep that day!  (I wanted 5 FP, but that was impossible). Though, maybe hubby and I need a date night out during the week.

We finally got some rain in Orlando yesterday.  We were supposed to go to Epcot but the kids didn't want to.  Eldest wanted to go play D&D instead and he's my babysitter.  So, instead, hubby and I went to Universal later in the day.  It poured on us.  I was surprised that the rain didn't seem to scare away the crowds much though.  It was worth it to get rain despite being stuck in wet sneakers for hours.  We went to Animal Kingdom today.  No Pandora for us though - they were out of the preview spots weeks before we were able to try for one.  Then came home after getting a lot done in about 4 hours and the two youngest are trying my patience.  Hubby took all three to the pool so I'm enjoying an hour of quietness.  Yep, my time alone on mother's day is what I really wanted.


----------



## macraven

You have so many fun and carefree days in Orlando!
Like living a dream we sometimes have

I can remember when you came to the san and shared about the future career path of your husband

Then we went along with you for the house search and move 

Not we eagerly get on the spot reporting of Orlando and parks 

One of the nicest things to read from you is you struck gold when you got the house in the ideal neighborhood 


So easy to make friends and have people watch your back for you


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone 

Happy Mother's day to all the mommies...hope your day was special.

I had to work but the kids gave me my gifts before I left...got a much needed coffeemaker from Danielle and an assortment of coffee beans and stemless wine glasses from Trey.

Yes Carole,  working with my right hand wrapped up was interesting...but it's surprising how much I  could get done with one hand plus the customers are a lot more helpful than usual.

It was so nice to come home and find the house clean with dinner on the table thanks to Danielle...I could get used to this

Janet...ooh I didn't know you were staying at the poly...forget the margarita and have a backscratcher for me.


----------



## macraven

Tink hope you heal quickly and completely 

Your hand will be sore for awhile
Hugs 


Glad you had a lovely surprise for you when you came home from work!

And bet you did not have to do clean up duties

Your Mother's Day sounded super!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday morning.........

Vicki, glad you had such a nice day with some lovely gifts......and dinner on table!! Always appreciated. Glad you had some nice helpful customers.......hope hand gets better soon.....


After such a lazy day yesterday, busy one today.....laundry, ironing, cooking pork butts in slow cooker, making barbeque sauce and a few other things.......done most so far......but, it`s a cold, grey miserable day with rain so might as well be busy.

Baked sweet potato for lunch with tuna today.......

Have a great Monday......


----------



## macraven

I came here anticipating to see bacon


And......

youse talking about dinner


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I came here anticipating to see bacon
> 
> 
> And......
> 
> youse talking about dinner



lol.......I must sound greedy......baked sweet potato and tuna is my lunch!!!!

Dinner is pulled pork........

I`m so hungry right now as I can smell the pork cooking, barbecue sauce is simmering and potato is baking in the oven.......yep, I`m starving and it`s only 11.30 here.......

Sorry, no bacon today......... But nice to have company around this time......usually talking to myself........


----------



## macraven

Will there be bacon tomorrow ?


----------



## Lynne G

Little one is moving like pond water.  If she does not move faster, no bonus of a ride instead of walking (late start for me, yay!)


No bacon either.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Will there be bacon tomorrow ?



For you........absolutely.........

Having it for lunch tomorrow with pasta, chicken in spicy tomato sauce.......sound good?? 


Rain is just getting heavier here.....and windy too........lovely.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Belated Mother's Day to all the Mothers on the board! 
(sorry, was out of town for the weekend and not able to access the boards to wish this yesterday)

169920 minutes until my vacation!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

marciemi said:


> I just use AdBlock, which is a Chrome extension.  If you use Chrome, it should be pretty easy to add (click on the 3 dots on the top right, select More Tools, and then Extensions).  It pretty much blocks all ads, although a few sites will tell me I can't view their content with it and (if I really want to view that site), I can turn it off for a site or domain.



Thank you for the suggestion of AdBlock for Chrome. I just loaded it and no more stupid ads at the bottom of the screen! I don't have to worry about being a big disappointment 'to her'!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Glad I have the next few days off to recover since my meds seem to be making me visit the bathroom frequently...tmi, I know  I  didn't read the tiny writing on the pill bottle to take with food just the handout that said with or without food  

I think I'll go make some bacon and eggs now you've made me hungry with all this bacon talk.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Glad I have the next few days off to recover since my meds seem to be making me visit the bathroom frequently...tmi, I know  I  didn't read the tiny writing on the pill bottle to take with food just the handout that said with or without food
> 
> I think I'll go make some bacon and eggs now you've made me hungry with all this bacon talk.



Pee meds are SO Much fun!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Glad I have the next few days off to recover since my meds seem to be making me visit the bathroom frequently...tmi, I know  I  didn't read the tiny writing on the pill bottle to take with food just the handout that said with or without food
> 
> I think I'll go make some bacon and eggs now you've made me hungry with all this bacon talk.



Glad to hear you're off for a couple of days Vicki........enjoy those bacon and eggs........



Spent the last hour trying to get my car hire sorted for me going up to visit mum and family for a week in Scotland beginning of June. I'm very particular about which car I get, so trying to find rental firm that have it and is guaranteed........don't want "or similar" 

Finally got sorted, so all booked today. 

Pork butts will be cooked through soon.......will bring them out of slow cookers soon, let them cool and then shred them up and portion up for freezer.......will keep some back for tonight though.......can't wait! 

Still raining. But sun is peeping through clouds........


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> Pee meds are SO Much fun!


Unfortunately...not pee


----------



## wagman67

Can we have a 'pork' moratorium...just a day...you people make me sick! JK, eat all you want...it'll hasten the end of the pig.

Well, Monday has arrived and I am seriously dragging...this weekend wore me down...but, it was good stuff.

A week from now, I will be waking up in Orlando...two weeks from now, I will be back at this keyboard...just as tired. The circle of life.

Edit: Actually two weeks from now is Memorial Day, so I get an extra day to wear myself out.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Little one is moving like pond water.  If she does not move faster, no bonus of a ride instead of walking (late start for me, yay!)
> Lmao! Never heard that expression.
> 
> No bacon either.


----------



## macraven

Pc, are you using invisible ink when you post?


Or was that you waving...


----------



## tink1957

pc and Lynne


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Unfortunately...not pee



Oh man.. NOT good... Sorry you have to go through that.. or rather 'go through you'


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats to wags son...glad you went with the long version and I'm  sure mom agrees.
> 
> Hope Robo and all the other homies headed to the dark side have a blast...drink a margarita for me or a butterbeer...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great start to your mom's day weekend.
> 
> Mine wasn't so good...I had just finished getting the cooked chicken breasts off the bone for my vegetable soup last night and started to throw the scraps into the cat bowl outside when my cat from hell jumped on my hand and chomped down on it like it was a chicken bone...ouch...my hand is now swollen and wrapped up like a mummy after I went to urgent care...got a tetanus shot and antibiotics
> 
> I don't think that I like cats anymore



Missed this sorry. Sounds awful



Lynne G said:


> See Metro wanted rain.
> 
> Yay!  Keisha's seeing a mouse soon, that and a tropical drink.



Just beer thus far lol. Epcot later after meeting Marcie for lunch at our pool   It is so hot

Pandora today both rides in 30 min via preview. Good not great but very pretty. Perhaps if more of an avatar fan...   lets just say we'll likely skip our 2 pm tomorrow in lieu of being hippos in the pool


----------



## macraven

Good a Keisha sighting!

Hippos in pool?
Pictures please...


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Missed this sorry. Sounds awful
> 
> 
> 
> Just beer thus far lol. Epcot later after meeting Marcie for lunch at our pool   It is so hot
> 
> Pandora today both rides in 30 min via preview. Good not great but very pretty. Perhaps if more of an avatar fan...   lets just say we'll likely skip our 2 pm tomorrow in lieu of being hippos in the pool



Yay........glad you popped in!! 

Yep, I'd go for pool time too.......hearing from everyone who's there right now how hot it is!!! Pool time definitely......Avatar definitely isn't our thing.......I fell asleep after 10 minutes and DH put it off after 30...... he was surprised he watched as much!


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pc, are you using invisible ink when you post?
> 
> 
> Or was that you waving...


For some reason my reply was stuck in the middle of Lynne's post. The pond water thing cracked me up.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Yay........glad you popped in!!
> 
> Yep, I'd go for pool time too.......hearing from everyone who's there right now how hot it is!!! Pool time definitely......Avatar definitely isn't our thing.......I fell asleep after 10 minutes and DH put it off after 30...... he was surprised he watched as much!


Never attempted to watch it...


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Never attempted to watch it...



You did the right thing. 

Truly dreadful. 

And my husband watches some of the worst, badly made, badly acted sci fi nonsense there is.......and he couldn't watch it........dire.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> Truly dreadful.
> 
> And my husband watches some of the worst, badly made, badly acted sci fi nonsense there is.......and he couldn't watch it........dire.


lol thanks!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Never attempted to watch it...


Is a avatar movie with the naked blue creature life beings?

If so, I'm in the "oh no so boring line "


----------



## Metro West

I'm happy to report we DID get some rain on Saturday but I doubt it will do much good. We need several days of steady soaking rain but I'll take it.

Hope you all had a nice Mother's Day yesterday.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Is a avatar movie with the naked blue creature life beings?
> 
> If so, I'm in the "oh no so boring line "



Yes. I've heard people say 'Ferngully' did the story better. But I guess it's popular enough for a sequel to come out 10 years later...with, I think, 2 more movies planned.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Would be so nice to say hi to you and your family PC if timing permits. I think I remember reading that Wagman67, Keisha and some other Sans folks were going to be there during that time also. I might have the dates mixed up not sure.


We are ready!


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Well, it has been a whirlwind the last couple of days, but we now have an official High School Graduate!!! I could not be more proud of him.
> 
> Robo, we get to Orlando next Sunday (21st)...mid afternoon...staying a couple of nights at Rosen Closest to Universal a couple of nights...we then move over to HRH early am on Tuesday (23rd...the youngest's 15th birthday) for our Universal stay. Will be there through Friday (26th).


Congrats to the graduate! I have 3 that have a long time until we hit that milestone.


----------



## kohlby

Oh no Tink!  Hope those issues have resolved.

The blue Avatar was the movie that Disney was going on.  Avatar the last Airbender tv series was pretty good though - well, pretty good for a parent who had to watch children's programming for many years.  I was disappointed when I learned Disney was doing it on the blue Avatar movie, not the last Airbender series.


----------



## Monykalyn

kohlby said:


> Oh no Tink!  Hope those issues have resolved.
> 
> The blue Avatar was the movie that Disney was going on.  Avatar the last Airbender tv series was pretty good though - well, pretty good for a parent who had to watch children's programming for many years.  I was disappointed when I learned Disney was doing it on the blue Avatar movie, not the last Airbender series.


Ditto kolby-the Last Airbender series was actually pretty good with great storyline. Avatar blue poeple thingy-storyline pretty much direct copy from Ferngully and Pocahontas.


Struggling to get through last bit of work. Tired. Did get coop complete-need to take a picture as it is apparently my Mother day present . Big girls wouldn't let babies sleep in it though, so babies have old coop to themselves til they are big enough to peck back.

Argh  Monday, and board meeting tonight. BUT off tomorrow


----------



## macraven

If MonyK would ever show us videos of her baby chicks, don't think I could eat chicken for a long time 

Never mind me
Just thinking of her babies


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a nice Monday.  Fluffy clouds and lots of sunshine.

What to have for dinner.  Chinese?

Cannot believe end of May is in sight.


----------



## pcstang

@Robo56 we check in Friday morning so hopefully we can meet up for a moment or two over the weekend. Watching rain chances build for our stay...and now it's dropped again, lol.


----------



## tink1957

My bathroom issues went away thankfully.

Kids took me to the movies this afternoon to see GOTG2....it was awesome..love the new 3d effects.

Now we're at the Brickhouse....waiting for our food.

I'm blowing my diet big time...oooh the tater tots nachos are here....bye


----------



## marciemi

Didn't do well on pics but had a nice meet & chat with Janet & Dave at the Poly this afternoon!


----------



## macraven

Two very happy homies!


----------



## macraven

Tink, diets are made to be blown



Your kids are great people
Lucky you!


Hope your hand improves every day

(I know your hand must sting when you wash your hair or just even getting your hands wet)
Hugs again


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......diets are indeed meant to be broken........I won first prize on Saturday for ruining mine with style!!!!! Fun though!! Hope the hand is still improving too........


Rainy Tuesday.........been out for waxing appointment, legs and eyebrows sorted......

Having cuppa and thinking what to do rest of the day........


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> My bathroom issues went away thankfully.
> 
> Kids took me to the movies this afternoon to see GOTG2....it was awesome..love the new 3d effects.
> 
> Now we're at the Brickhouse....waiting for our food.
> 
> I'm blowing my diet big time...oooh the tater tots nachos are here....bye



GotG2 is awesome.. but.. but TATER TOT NACHOS????


----------



## Lynne G

Oh what a beautiful morning, sunny start to the day.  80 degrees is the high, and a no jacket worn hurray!  

Ah, little one gets a day off from school, and maybe will go see a movie, though not sure which one.  I thought none interested her, but friends want to go, so she may go with them anyway.  

Yay!  Sounds like a great meal Tink.  Yumm on the tater tots.  Hope your hand heals fast, so you'll be two handed again soon.  Glad the medicine's side effect is gone now.    Your bathroom thanks you.  LOL

Aww, what a nice Mother's Day present MonyK.  Enjoy your day off today.

Yeah, count me in with the why the blue people movie will make a good theme park area/rides.  I'll go see it, but probably one and done.  I did see the movie, but had no desire to re watch or thought more about.  It was far from an original story line.  

Marcie, nice picture.  Looks like a great day to be at the pool for sure.  Glad to see you got together with Keisha and the Mr. 

HeHe, maybe shopping Schumi, now that your hair free.  Hope you enjoyed your afternoon, and are making a lovely meal.  Heck, since you endured the beauty treatments, meal out would be nice.  Yep, I'm ready for a cuppa too.  

Hot tea for me, though it will be iced later today.  Loving the warmer weather.  

Pollen is still airborne.  My car gets a nice coating daily.  Poor older one is staying indoors as much as possible.  That, and medicated often.  

So, eat a taco.  It's Tuesday.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

We had a fun time last night and yes mac I'm one lucky lady to have such wonderful kids.

My hand is improving slowly...it's still swollen at the knuckle joint on top of my hand where she bit down the hardest...lucky me I'm told that's the worst place to be bitten.

It's driving me nuts that I can't do the yard work that I had planned for my days off...I have flowers to plant and grass to mow...oh well, it can wait I guess.

Love the pic Marcie 

Hope your little one feels better soon Lynne.

Have a great day everyone ....coffee time for me


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Ah, a nice Monday.  Fluffy clouds and lots of sunshine.
> 
> What to have for dinner.  Chinese?
> 
> Cannot believe end of May is in sight.


Yes, Chinese sounds good!  Especially if you are ordering it and don't have to make it!



tink1957 said:


> My bathroom issues went away thankfully.
> 
> Kids took me to the movies this afternoon to see GOTG2....it was awesome..love the new 3d effects.
> 
> Now we're at the Brickhouse....waiting for our food.
> 
> I'm blowing my diet big time...oooh the tater tots nachos are here....bye


I'm not familiar with Brickhouse.  What type of food do they have?

Marci - looks like you're having fun!

Tink - Glad your hand is getting better.



Eldest is 14 today so he picks the meals.  As a result, we had Subway for lunch and I need to make stuffed pasta shells for dinner.  He wants to make his own birthday cake though.  He has grand plans for something that involves pineapple.  We'll see how it comes out - and how messy my kitchen gets in the process.  It's still a mess from mother's day.  I got the family to cook dinner for me but was unable to get them to clean up after they were done.  I've left it hoping it will get magically cleaned, but it's not working.  I don't think I'll let them cook for me next mother's day.  Instead I'll request that they clean instead.


----------



## macraven

To kohlby's son


14
Woot!


----------



## tink1957

kohlby said:


> Yes, Chinese sounds good!  Especially if you are ordering it and don't have to make it!
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with Brickhouse.  What type of food do they have?
> 
> Marci - looks like you're having fun!
> 
> Tink - Glad your hand is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Eldest is 14 today so he picks the meals.  As a result, we had Subway for lunch and I need to make stuffed pasta shells for dinner.  He wants to make his own birthday cake though.  He has grand plans for something that involves pineapple.  We'll see how it comes out - and how messy my kitchen gets in the process.  It's still a mess from mother's day.  I got the family to cook dinner for me but was unable to get them to clean up after they were done.  I've left it hoping it will get magically cleaned, but it's not working.  I don't think I'll let them cook for me next mother's day.  Instead I'll request that they clean instead.


Thanks kohlby and to your son hope the cake baking doesn't make too much of a mess.

Brickhouse Grille is your typical bar and grill food.  I had the grilled bbq chicken topped with bacon, cheese and onion straws...yum.  We also shared a pitcher of Redds...Danielle was the designated driver so Trey and I had fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 14th birthday to Kohlby's son.  Great choices for meals.  Hope his cake turns out great and mom gets some clean up help.


----------



## schumigirl

To little Kohlby....... Hope he has a great day


Vicki, sounds like a place I'd like too.......and designated driver in Trey  Excellent! 


Funny old day here.........warmer than of late.......and lovely tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy bday to Kohlbys 14 yo!! Yeah I made my Mother day dinner but they cleaned lol!
Greek chicken and shrimp on the grill tonight, orzo and  . Waiting on chicken to grill 

Had to  go grocery shop today. Dislike shopping,  don't make Inc earl planning and cooking but not shopping!
Forgive typos- on iPad
Will upload photos of new coop (and babies for mac) later.  iPad too wonky to do


----------



## Monykalyn

The coop with the big girls, and the babies-yellow one is Aurora and black/white brat is Maleficent.  Coop is like a palace.


Happy Tuesday-back to work tomorrow and Thursday-Springfield Cardinals game Thursday night and then (adult) Prom on Saturday.  Charity event I had hoped to just go to but no, now working it,but with fellow Sertoma sisters at liquor station so it will be fun regardless! Must remember to get (decent and postable) picture this year...not sure what happened to all the photo booth shots from last year...Event raised >$8000 for children's charities last year and probably double that this year.


----------



## macraven

What's blondes name?
A real cutie!

Wonderful you raised that much last year for children charities 
Hope the amount this year surpasses that

You are a good woman MonyK for the hard work you are doing for others


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Thanks kohlby and to your son hope the cake baking doesn't make too much of a mess.
> 
> Brickhouse Grille is your typical bar and grill food.  I had the grilled bbq chicken topped with bacon, cheese and onion straws...yum.  We also shared a pitcher of Redds...Danielle was the designated driver so Trey and I had fun.



Brickhouse up by us is a pizza chain.


----------



## macraven

No great pizza places near me 

And no brick house either 

But do have BBQ places on every corner


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Nice chicks MonyK........and that is a fabulous amount to raise for charity!!

I love BBQ food.......love pizzas too........not much wrong with either!!! Being on the coast we have a lot of seafood around here, gorgeous!!


No cooking tonight as yep, it`s Wednesday........weekly night out with friend so DH cooks for him and DS.........

Got our 14 day park tickets ordered last night......just waiting for HHN with EP tickets to become available and we`re sorted.......120 days till we fly!!

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, it's Hump Day, the Wednesday camel has made an appearance.  And no, Keisha, have not seen this camel parked at MK the other day.  Hope you are enjoying your trip.


It is a glorious 64 degree start to a 92 degree afternoon.  Humid too, a day you'd expect in August.  Yeah, it's the middle of May. Not complaining, summer clothes have entered the closet.  Yay!  So, little one had practice last night, she went right into the shower, she was so hot and gasping for air.  Thankfully, she's getting better.  On the ride home, she remarked lots of gunk coming out of her. Yeah, thanks for sharing.  

Thanks for the pictures MonyK.  Nice chickens.  Great looking coop.  

Enjoy your night out Schumi.  It's a lovely tradition to have a weekly meal out with a friend.  And a wahoo for tickets bought.  The fall seems so far away, but I know the summer will fly by.  I hope you get to purchase the HHN tickets soon.  

Bought my Mk Halloween ticket.  Was going to go during the week, but over 5 dollars cheaper, to do the day I arrive.  So, I arrive, take a nap, then head to MK.  Figure it's a good way to start.  And, also bought my D23 Sip and Scream ticket.  A day in Epcot where two hours of watching demos of wine and food, a gift card to buy lunch, and an Illuminations party.  Was so glad I bought the ticket when it first went up for sale.  It sold out in minutes.  D23 also had a dinner event for the night i arrive, but the cost was more than I wanted to pay, but it sounded awesome.  I think that sold out too.  

With that, it's time for tea.  Hoping Mac gets a cup of coffee.

Hope Tink's hand is getting better, and the swelling down.  Mac, I hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Yes, it's Hump Day, the Wednesday camel has made an appearance.  And no, Keisha, have not seen this camel parked at MK the other day.  Hope you are enjoying your trip.
> 
> 
> It is a glorious 64 degree start to a 92 degree afternoon.  Humid too, a day you'd expect in August.  Yeah, it's the middle of May. Not complaining, summer clothes have entered the closet.  Yay!  So, little one had practice last night, she went right into the shower, she was so hot and gasping for air.  Thankfully, she's getting better.  On the ride home, she remarked lots of gunk coming out of her. Yeah, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures MonyK.  Nice chickens.  Great looking coop.
> 
> Enjoy your night out Schumi.  It's a lovely tradition to have a weekly meal out with a friend.  And a wahoo for tickets bought.  The fall seems so far away, but I know the summer will fly by.  I hope you get to purchase the HHN tickets soon.
> 
> Bought my Mk Halloween ticket.  Was going to go during the week, but over 5 dollars cheaper, to do the day I arrive.  So, I arrive, take a nap, then head to MK.  Figure it's a good way to start.  And, also bought my D23 Sip and Scream ticket.  A day in Epcot where two hours of watching demos of wine and food, a gift card to buy lunch, and an Illuminations party.  Was so glad I bought the ticket when it first went up for sale.  It sold out in minutes.  D23 also had a dinner event for the night i arrive, but the cost was more than I wanted to pay, but it sounded awesome.  I think that sold out too.
> 
> With that, it's time for tea.  Hoping Mac gets a cup of coffee.
> 
> Hope Tink's hand is getting better, and the swelling down.  Mac, I hope you are feeling better too.



What day are you doing MNSSHP? I am going on the Sunday I arrive at UO. Sept. 10th.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> What day are you doing MNSSHP? I am going on the Sunday I arrive at UO. Sept. 10th.





October 1.  Hope you have a great time.   I'd like pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

You should do pictures too Lynne. 


Sat haunting myself silly watching the original Halloween movie...........found it on the Kodi box......still spooks the boots off me every time I watch.........not sure I'll get through the whole movie on my own! 

Lunch was nice, Chinese chicken salad with noodles........tasty.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> You should do pictures too Lynne.
> 
> 
> Sat haunting myself silly watching the original Halloween movie...........found it on the Kodi box......still spooks the boots off me every time I watch.........not sure I'll get through the whole movie on my own!
> 
> Lunch was nice, Chinese chicken salad with noodles........tasty.



I watched the original Halloween when I was really young. I remember one of the scariest scenes was when Jamie Lee was walking home and one by one her friends leave her and she's all alone on the street. She turns around and there's a guy right behind her. I got so scared I fell off the couch I was laying on.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> October 1.  Hope you have a great time.   I'd like pictures.



If I remember.. I am not much of a picture taker... I take them and then rarely do anything with them.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I watched the original Halloween when I was really young. I remember one of the scariest scenes was when Jamie Lee was walking home and one by one her friends leave her and she's all alone on the street. She turns around and there's a guy right behind her. I got so scared I fell off the couch I was laying on.



Lol......just watched that bit! I still jump every time..........it was the sheriff......Annie's dad. 

Nope, giving up......prefer to watch with my husband.......I pull his arm over my face at scary bits.....which is most of the darned film ........what was I thinking! Even during the day this film gets me........


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Happy Birthday to Kohlby son.



Wow, monykalyn that is one fancy chicken coup.

Hope Keisha and her Mr. are having a relaxing fun filled vacation in sunny hot Florida.



Schumi you can take a couple of Karen's juice boxes with you on your dinner out tonight


Hope your are feeling better Mac and Tink and on the mend.

Yep. Halloween is a scary flick.

How bout some skeleton punch this morning

I make this every year for my Halloween party.....LOL...still had pics.


----------



## Robo56

Still have a few odds and ends to sort out before the babies and I leave for vacation Friday.

I got a nice bit of poison Ivy on my arm and a tad on my face....have an appt with the doc this morning. Need some steroids to stop the spread.....LOL.....always something...



Chuckers said:


> I watched the original Halloween when I was really young. I remember one of the scariest scenes was when Jamie Lee was walking home and one by one her friends leave her and she's all alone on the street. She turns around and there's a guy right behind her. I got so scared I fell off the couch I was laying on.



You might need a few cocktails to calm you before the houses at HHN.

And a funny minion for a Wednesday smile



Got to get my Kester moving this morning.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> You might need a few cocktails to calm you before the houses at HHN.



Two things:

A) I can't drink because I literally have no stomach (well, a very small one, anyway) and I'll be plastered after less than one drink. Drunk Chuckers is fun, but I tend to turn cartwheels in the middle of the street.. because I can... and at 52, I really don't know if I can anymore, but I'd probably try.. the result may be a real horror mask...
B) I am NOT doing a house.. I'll go walk around, but screw going in a house.. nuh uh... nope.. not going to do it..


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Still have a few odds and ends to sort out before the babies and I leave for vacation Friday.
> 
> I got a nice bit of poison Ivy on my arm and a tad on my face....have an appt with the doc this morning. Need some steroids to stop the spread.....LOL.....always something...
> 
> 
> 
> You might need a few cocktails to calm you before the houses at HHN.
> 
> And a funny minion for a Wednesday smile
> 
> View attachment 237699
> 
> Got to get my Kester moving this morning.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.



You leave Friday Robo? I forgot 

I have 2, yes 2 sets of friends leaving for Orlando on Friday.........one staying in villa, other at AK and GF.......one asked me if I'd like to join them for a while..........eh, no thanks.........4 kids under 12, who are lovely, but very loud.......consistently. And they're only doing Disney...............definitely no thanks! 

Hope the poison ivy clears up and you have a great trip.........I know you will though........


----------



## macraven

Juice boxes 

Hahahahahahahahaha



And Chuckers doing cartwheels 
HahahahahahhbhHa


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the poison ivy goes away fast Robo.  Exciting that Friday is coming soon.  Looks like the weather will be beautiful, with only rain showing at the end of next week.  Have lots of fun with the babies.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> Two things:
> 
> A) I can't drink because I literally have no stomach (well, a very small one, anyway) and I'll be plastered after less than one drink. Drunk Chuckers is fun, but I tend to turn cartwheels in the middle of the street.. because I can... and at 52, I really don't know if I can anymore, but I'd probably try.. the result may be a real horror mask...
> B) I am NOT doing a house.. I'll go walk around, but screw going in a house.. nuh uh... nope.. not going to do it..


Maybe we could all go with you and hold hands in a circle with you inside while we go through the houses.  I'm very hesitant about the idea of doing the houses - but I can handle a couple drinks.  So, that's my plan.  I might end up hating the houses, but I figure I need to try one before making up my mind fully.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Juice boxes
> 
> Hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> And Chuckers doing cartwheels
> HahahahahahhbhHa



It's not THAT funny... well.. maybe a little...


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Maybe we could all go with you and hold hands in a circle with you inside while we go through the houses.  I'm very hesitant about the idea of doing the houses - but I can handle a couple drinks.  So, that's my plan.  I might end up hating the houses, but I figure I need to try one before making up my mind fully.



Ummm... well... no.


----------



## Lynne G

I'm with ya Chuckers, not that interested in going to HHN.  I did tours of some of the houses with the lights on.  Did a morning and afternoon tour.  That was neat.  Nothing scary, other than looking at some horror things in the houses, but not scary with the lights on.  

Okay, have to do a haha as to the cartwheels though.  I can't really do them anymore either.    And I rarely drink due to medicine I take.  

Mac, I was posting on the breakfast question, and was like what?  You responded just as I clicked to respond, and beat me.  Quicker fingers when you're cooped up I see.  LOL


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Maybe we could all go with you and hold hands in a circle with you inside while we go through the houses.  I'm very hesitant about the idea of doing the houses - but I can handle a couple drinks.  So, that's my plan.  I might end up hating the houses, but I figure I need to try one before making up my mind fully.


That would be nice but only Congo lines when you enter and go thru the houses 

Only thing is they staff keep you moving and you can not stop moving while in line

Wear closed toe shoes as many have an ouch moment when person in front of you steps back when spooked 
Sandals are not your friend at hhn

Go and have fun!!!


----------



## macraven

Hahaha Lynne
I sneak up on peeps at times and don't realize it until I see it

Thanks for the support in that thread


Poor Robbie
Poisen ivy
She must be miserable

I have never had it but mom and brother took allergy shots before ivy season as they had bad reactions and would swell so much their eyes were
Like slits


----------



## kohlby

Hope the steroids help Robo.  Poison ivy and I are not friends, at all.  It's good you can get some meds now!

Mac - Hmmm . . . congo lines.  So that means I choose two shields - one for in front of me and one for behind, right??  

Lynne - Is that something they offer regularly?  I am certain I could handle that.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That would be nice but only Congo lines when you enter and go thru the houses
> 
> Only thing is they staff keep you moving and you can not stop moving while in line
> 
> Wear closed toe shoes as many have an ouch moment when person in front of you steps back when spooked
> Sandals are not your friend at hhn
> 
> Go and have fun!!!



Oh yes, I wore sandals once going through the houses...........nope, won't make that mistake again! 



Had lovely night out with friend........had a spicy chicken wrap and sweet potato fries for dinner.........my friend had the same but regular fries......actually her fries were nicer tonight.........I may have taken a few of hers......lol....my turn to drive so Diet Coke for me........

Starting to really get lighter at nights now.......should feel like summer now.......

Not long till bedtime for us over here.......


----------



## Lynne G

kohlby said:


> Hope the steroids help Robo.  Poison ivy and I are not friends, at all.  It's good you can get some meds now!
> 
> Mac - Hmmm . . . congo lines.  So that means I choose two shields - one for in front of me and one for behind, right??
> 
> Lynne - Is that something they offer regularly?  I am certain I could handle that.




Yes, as far as I know.  It is called the Unmasking Tour, and usually about 3 hours with a guide, and I had about 15 or so people with me.  I don't remember if I got any discount for taking 2 that day.  They have been priced separately.  No food was included either.


----------



## macraven

I have been doing that tour Unmasking the Horror tour since the day it started
Have not missed a year yet

Many years back they stopped this tour
I worked on a petition to submit to UO requesting to bring it back
It took two years of making petitions and sending them off but it paid off

Uth returned
Yaaaa!

If you book the morning and afternoon tour for the same day, there is a discount
That is how I do mine so I can do  a majority of the houses with the lights on
Completely and totally addicted to hhn and would never skipping these tours

You can see all the details in he houses in the day tours
Not much of it is visible at night

Scored and has my name in two houses in the past

When chainsaw wolf was in its glory, many of us were gifted with our name in the houses

Do the tour especially if hhn is your thing


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> I'm with ya Chuckers, not that interested in going to HHN.  I did tours of some of the houses with the lights on.  Did a morning and afternoon tour.  That was neat.  Nothing scary, other than looking at some horror things in the houses, but not scary with the lights on.
> 
> Okay, have to do a haha as to the cartwheels though.  I can't really do them anymore either.    And I rarely drink due to medicine I take.
> 
> Mac, I was posting on the breakfast question, and was like what?  You responded just as I clicked to respond, and beat me.  Quicker fingers when you're cooped up I see.  LOL



you can go in the houses with the lights on??? (Never mind.. I saw your response  )


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> I have been doing that tour Unmasking the Horror tour since the day it started
> Have not missed a year yet
> 
> Many years back they stopped this tour
> I worked on a petition to submit to UO requesting to bring it back
> It took two years of making petitions and sending them off but it paid off
> 
> Uth returned
> Yaaaa!
> 
> If you book the morning and afternoon tour for the same day, there is a discount
> That is how I do mine so I can do  a majority of the houses with the lights on
> Completely and totally addicted to hhn and would never skipping these tours
> 
> You can see all the details in he houses in the day tours
> Not much of it is visible at night
> 
> Scored and has my name in two houses in the past
> 
> When chainsaw wolf was in its glory, many of us were gifted with our name in the houses
> 
> Do the tour especially if hhn is your thing




I may have to see if that's available when I am there...


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> I have 2, yes 2 sets of friends leaving for Orlando on Friday.........one staying in villa, other at AK and GF.......one asked me if I'd like to join them for a while..........eh, no thanks.........4 kids under 12, who are lovely, but very loud.......consistently. And they're only doing Disney...............definitely no thanks!



Yep. Think I would have to pass on that trip too. I love the littles, but that might be to much for me....and I'am still recovering from MNSSHP....I'am done with the mouse for awhile...I think....LOL...sister talked me into..MNSSHP last Sep....do love Universal lots though.



Chuckers said:


> I may have to see if that's available when I am there...



The Unmasking the Horror Tour is fantastic. I did morning and afternoon tour and we saw 3 houses in the morning and three in the afternoon. It was really nice to appreciate the attention to detail and artistry that they put into those houses. Followed Mac's advice and did RIP tour and the Unmasking the horror tour and had a great time.

Absolutely loved HHN last year and it was my first year doing HHN and I will be back this year for more.

Doc visit done this morning. Steroids on board. Thank goodness the blisters are only on one arm and a little on the chin and lower cheek.


----------



## wagman67

Well, been a fun few days...the oldest graduated...the youngest is finishing exams this week...we head out Sunday (early, early) for Orlando...the Predators won their 10th straight home playoff game......both the boys are in bed with strep!!!!!

Just figures, right?


----------



## Robo56

wagman67 said:


> Well, been a fun few days...the oldest graduated...the youngest is finishing exams this week...we head out Sunday (early, early) for Orlando...the Predators won their 10th straight home playoff game......both the boys are in bed with strep!!!!!



Prayers your children feel better soon.  They have a few short days to get some meds in and hopefully feel better before you head out on Sunday.

We are leaving Friday morning. Won't drive straight threw though.


----------



## tink1957

Yikes wags! Hope the boys get better before you leave.

Robo...glad you got your shot, you should be rash free soon.  It's been a few years since I had to get a steroid shot thankfully...used to get them every year as I could look at poison ivy the wrong way and be covered in blisters.  I outgrew it I guess since now I only get an occasional rash that's easily treated with technu.

I keep meaning to check out the unmasking tour and somehow skip it every time...hopefully not this year if my budget allows.

Carole...never done Disney with small children, don't think  that I would want to either.  Maybe one day if I ever have grandkids...

The hand is improving and the swelling has gone down a little each day.

Bedtime for me...good night my friends at this point I would usually post the sleepy cat...but I'm still mad at cats in general so I'll leave you with


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Bedtime for me...good night my friends at this point I would usually post the sleepy cat...but I'm still mad at cats in general so I'll leave you with



Night Tink. Glad to hear the hand is doing better .

Benedryl has kicked in. Time for beddy whites party for me too.

Left the lights on for the night owl's.


----------



## macraven

Guess you are talking about me

Thanks for leaving the light on
Can't take a chance and fall in the dark

You feeling better Robo ?
Pray that you are

Oh no tink!!
Not the cat... he/she did not mean it bite your hand
It was the chicken she wanted
So bring back the cat smiley

Wags.... if I said the preds are shining would that make you smile?

Seriously, pray the kids improve greatly and quickly on the meds

Is the antibiotic they are on have a warning about too much sunshine?

Hope you have safe travels and healthy kids the day you start your drive to Orlando

Teo night owls we are missing are tinyD
and pc this morning


----------



## pcstang

I'm here! Finishing up some packing and out in a few hours. Popcorn bucket and red cup were in the truck first along with our lanyards. Priorities right??!!


----------



## macraven

Of course they were in the truck

You are always going up and down the highway to Orlando!

Keep them in the truck so you always have them


----------



## schumigirl

Wag......congrats on the grad and hope they feel better soon.........

Robo, glad you're on the mend and ready for your trip.......yep, little kids just ain't fun unless it's your own.......

Vicki, glad you're on the mend too........I don't like cats........much. 

pc......have a fabulous time........I know you will though.........

Mac.........you're still up again..........


Both of mine are leaving early this morning.........DS has the new Managing Director coming in to meet them and DH has a very early meeting........if it saves a trip to Saudi he'd go in in the middle of the night........

I need tea.......and bacon.......although it's pancakes and fruit this morning......no bacon till Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Yup


----------



## schumigirl

Pancakes and fruit on offer here.......

Gorgeous day here so far, although it isn't even 8am yet......load of laundry to do so will get it washed, dry, ironed and put past.........I'm such a sad person........that makes me happy!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Chuckers

Good Thursday Morning to you all!

Only 9,936,000 seconds until my vacation!!!  

Tink, I hope kitty gets back in your good graces. 

I've done Disney with little kids.. it's kind of amazing. To see the fascination and wonder in their eyes is incredible... until they either get over tired or over excited.. then.. not so much incredible as 'get these %$#^ kids away from me!'


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty is surely the word today.  Hot and Hazy are the other words for the day.  No heat wave for us.  91 yesterday, 92 today, and rain overnight, sadly 80 tomorrow.  Bad hair day too as that humidity is not my hair's friend.  Poofy hair anyone?  Yesterday at 6am it was 64, today at 6am, it was 72.  Yeah, I wanted warmer air, but this jump to a summer day is not what I had in mind.

Well, booked my December flights.  Not being a SW hub is getting to be really annoying.  Very few direct flights now.  Sigh.  But at least I am booked, and within 6 minutes, higher fares shown.  It's going to be a rinse and repeat for both the rental and airfare.   At least that now means almost all the pieces of the puzzle for the holiday trip are done.  That darn 180 is on a Saturday.  Yes, I will be up early, trying to get those coveted ADRS.  For Universal, not worried about that until closer.  Seems I reserved via Open Table Margaritaville the last time, but now they are not doing reservations and are not on Open Table any more.  Wonder if they'll honor hotel priority.  Also wondering how far in advance have to reserve either chairs or cabana in VB.  I'm tossed, but may splurge for the cabana.  It depends on how long we intend to be in there.  We can certainly share 2 chairs between the 3 of us. 

So, have a great day!

Those ready for the road, safe travels my friends. 

Wags, sorry to hear of the strep throats.  Hope the kids feel better soon.  How about that hockey! 

Drink up, it's Thursday!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Pancakes and fruit on offer here.......
> 
> Gorgeous day here so far, although it isn't even 8am yet......load of laundry to do so will get it washed, dry, ironed and put past.........I'm such a sad person........that makes me happy!


----------



## macraven

Do you hire out?


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Still holding out for cheaper flight prices although I'm tempted to book each leg separately since my departing fare is low ($49) but the return fare is still high compared to last year ...guess I'll just wait a few weeks to see.  I could always add another day if it's a break even 

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Wags.... if I said the preds are shining would that make you smile?
> 
> Seriously, pray the kids improve greatly and quickly on the meds
> 
> Is the antibiotic they are on have a warning about too much sunshine?



Thanks all for the well wishes. It hasn't hit the youngest as hard as it has the oldest. He has gone in to try and take his last 3 exams. If he doesn't get through them all, he'll still have tomorrow to finish. The oldest has been running a high fever with it (what a way to celebrate your week after graduation)...thinking that might have broken during the night, normal temp this morning...but we'll see. Yeah, pretty much all antibiotics can cause sun sensitivity...by the time we get to the parks, they will be 7 days into dosage (of 10)...they do not normally wear sunscreen, but we will be insisting this trip...I can't live without the stuff. We were planning to head out to Bridgestone Arena and join the Preds party, tonight, but doesn't seem to be in the cards...oh well, we'll be glued to the TV, instead.

For those hitting the parks, this weekend, have fun and be safe. We hit Orlando Sunday afternoon, but don't hit UOR until Tuesday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Do you hire out?



I have very reasonable rates....................I hates housework!! 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Still holding out for cheaper flight prices although I'm tempted to book each leg separately since my departing fare is low ($49) but the return fare is still high compared to last year ...guess I'll just wait a few weeks to see.  I could always add another day if it's a break even
> 
> Did someone say bacon?



$49 a flight!!! I won't scare you with our flight costs this year..........

Bacon on Saturday Vicki........don't be late  hope the hand is better! 


Quietish day today.........chatted to friend who lives in Saudi for 2 hours after lunch........she wants to come home. Another year left to do out there. Bless her. Did get all laundry done though.....

Tonight's dinner is home made beefburgers topped with spicy pulled pork in a bun and baked sweet potato fries.......onions for DH......extra jalapeños for me.......DS is just having the burger and fries.......made a cheesecake for dessert.......while to go yet though....

Been a gorgeous day.........


----------



## kohlby

Before we had kids, we said we wouldn't take kids to Disney/Universal until they were out of strollers.  Then the in-laws scheduled us all to meet at Disney/Universal for their 50th anniversary.  (They didn't know I was pregnant at the time they scheduled it).  So, we ended up doing our first with-kids trip with a 2 month old and barely 3 year old.  It was a week that went over Memorial Day weekend too, so not low crowds.  We did a lot better than we had expected and learned a lot.  We then wanted to do it right so we went back 6 months later!  Hubby and I went to Universal/Disney for three years in a row pre-kids.  I'm glad we didn't have to give that up once we had kids.  (Though, I am loving that we can finally sometimes go without the kids!)


----------



## Robo56

BELLO   Sans family. Having a sit down for late lunch.

 
Something scary for Chucker's since we can't get him in a haunted house at HHN.


Oh and one for Schumi


----------



## Robo56

For Mac, Tink and Wagman67 fella's and all who are ailing get well soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> BELLO   Sans family. Having a sit down for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 237876
> Something scary for Chucker's since we can't get him in a haunted house at HHN.
> 
> 
> Oh and one for Schumi
> View attachment 237878



Robo........love it!!!

Can I blame you if I have a nightmare tonight!  

You leave tomorrow don't you.......are you driving?


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> BELLO   Sans family. Having a sit down for late lunch.
> 
> View attachment 237876
> Something scary for Chucker's since we can't get him in a haunted house at HHN.
> 
> 
> Oh and one for Schumi
> View attachment 237878



I love that groundhog woodchuck thingy.. so cute


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Can I blame you if I have a nightmare tonight!



Yes, you can blame me 
 

Leaving in the morning. Yes, going to drive. Granddaughter is not fond of flying anymore.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yes, you can blame me
> View attachment 237881
> 
> Leaving in the morning. Yes, going to drive. Granddaughter is not fond of flying anymore.



Lol.....you're naughty! 

Hope you have a safe and uneventful journey.......and of course a wonderful trip!


----------



## Robo56

Thank you Schumi looking forward to vacation with the grandchildren.


----------



## kohlby

Have fun Robo!  Will you have a chance to check out Volcano Bay?


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes. It hasn't hit the youngest as hard as it has the oldest. He has gone in to try and take his last 3 exams. If he doesn't get through them all, he'll still have tomorrow to finish. The oldest has been running a high fever with it (what a way to celebrate your week after graduation)...thinking that might have broken during the night, normal temp this morning...but we'll see. Yeah, pretty much all antibiotics can cause sun sensitivity...by the time we get to the parks, they will be 7 days into dosage (of 10)...they do not normally wear sunscreen, but we will be insisting this trip...I can't live without the stuff. We were planning to head out to Bridgestone Arena and join the Preds party, tonight, but doesn't seem to be in the cards...oh well, we'll be glued to the TV, instead.
> 
> For those hitting the parks, this weekend, have fun and be safe. We hit Orlando Sunday afternoon, but don't hit UOR until Tuesday.


We will just miss you. Hope the kids are on the mend. It never fails that kids get sick right before a trip...


----------



## wagman67

pcstang said:


> We will just miss you. Hope the kids are on the mend. It never fails that kids get sick right before a trip...



You guys have a blast...just leave some fun for us.


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> You guys have a blast...just leave some fun for us.


Thanks and we will! Checking in tomorrow morning after our 20 minute drive from my parents house.


----------



## Robo56

kohlby said:


> Have fun Robo! Will you have a chance to check out Volcano Bay?



Thank you. We always have a great time at Universal.. we love it there. We are going to try to get to VB if things aren't to wild.


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Thanks and we will! Checking in tomorrow morning after our 20 minute drive from my parents house.



Pcstang we will be checking in sometime Saturday afternoon.


----------



## tink1957

Robo, pc and wags....hope you all have a wonderful time


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Robo, pc and wags....hope you all have a wonderful time



Thanks Tink. Hope your hand is doing better.


----------



## tink1957

It's doing better, most of the swelling is gone... it's just sore and tight.  Thanks.


----------



## pcstang

tink1957 said:


> It's doing better, most of the swelling is gone... it's just sore and tight.  Thanks.


Dang, I missed the bite post! Glad it's getting better.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Pcstang we will be checking in sometime Saturday afternoon.


Did Mac warn you about me?


----------



## macraven

Robo, pc, and wags 

Safe travels and all stay healthy as you travel to the darkside tomorrow!

Would be fun if you all could mini meet briefly and put a face to a name

Just a fun thing to do or is for me


Tink hope your hand is improving and the cat is out of the doghouse 
Swelling hurts worse than the bite sometimes 
Heal quickly!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Did Mac warn you about me?



Hahahaha

I told her you were very quiet and shy, never utter a bad word or swear, and 6' 7"

(I lied)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I told her you were very quiet and shy, never utter a bad word or swear, and 6' 7"
> 
> (I lied)



Awww.....I would have believed you 


5.45am and I'm awake............DH had to leave so early to head down for meetings today........doubt I'll get back to sleep now as son will be up in 45 minutes or so........

And I'm starving...........who wakes up hungry after a huge meal the night before.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I told her you were very quiet and shy, never utter a bad word or swear, and 6' 7"
> 
> (I lied)


 You most certainly did!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey it's quite the party this morning.......

All 3 of us up........

I usually talk to myself around about now........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Hey it's quite the party this morning.......
> 
> All 3 of us up........
> 
> I usually talk to myself around about now........


I'm fading fast!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........I'm not surprised........

I'm not a night owl anymore.......actually, always been an early morning person......

Hope you have a great trip though........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol........I'm not surprised........
> 
> I'm not a night owl anymore.......actually, always been an early morning person......
> 
> Hope you have a great trip though........


Thank you, we will. Ready to hit up bula!


----------



## macraven

Be sure to send pics of the boys 
Maybe one of them stealing coins out of mystic fountain 


Hey schumi 
Tell us when it is bacon time


----------



## schumigirl

It's bacon time...........


----------



## macraven

Coming over!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

Morning  Mac and Schumi. Up way to early this morning. I will blame it on the steroids....

Thanks Mac for the description of Pcstang. I will keep an eye out for a tall guy with walking dead tattoos, with stains on his shirt from those nachos at the Bula Bar with two little boys that are dripping wet with pockets dragging the ground with coins from the Mystic Fountain....LOL


----------



## Robo56

Going to wake the kiddos soon and make them some breakfast and then we are hitting the road.


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Robo.........be careful on that slide this time..........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> ..be careful on that slide this time.



LOL...I will try and not embarrass the grandchildren........but, I'am going with the I will probably never see those other people at the pool ever again...its vacation...


----------



## macraven

I think I want to do a road trip with Robo


Now should I be the driver for Robo while she moons peeps we pass on the interstate or should she be the driver


----------



## Lynne G

-   Destination USO -  a big Wahoo to those homies heading to the Dark Side - PC, Robo, and Wags.  Save travels and lots of fun. 


Eek, Schumi was not only up early, but hungry.  Well, I'm sure a lovely breakfast was eaten. 

Tink, glad to hear the swelling is down.  Hoping the stiffness goes away soon too. 

Mac, hope you are improving and the knee is ready for no pain walking.  Still sending prayers and mummy dust.

Hey Robo, coffee in hand I hope.  Lucky grandchildren. 

Well, heat wave is us.  Yes, that's right.  No real rain last night, and 90 today.  91 on Wednesday, a very muggy 92 Thursday, and Friday - today - 90.  That's right, another muggy day.  A thunderstorm or two may arrive this week-end, as by Monday, we should be right around 80, with less humidity.  That will feel cool.  LOL

I am dragging.  Why the coach thinks getting home at 11pm on a week night is perfectly fine is beyond me.  Ummm, not for me, nor my usually happy to be night owl little one.  She was tired too.  Both of us took showers.  At 11pm, it was 84 degrees, and sweat was just everywhere.  Then, a pretty stiff, warm wind was blowing.  Eyes even hurt, as the wind picked up dust. 

But I am happy to report it's sunny as could be, and 6am saw 75 degrees.  Not as humid, and there is barely a breeze. 

Time for tea, and ice, yep, ice tea today.  Seems warm inside.  The ice box AC is apparently shut down, as the week-end is coming.  Ah, the joys of a Friday.  Yep, happy though, pay day, and a nice week-end to come.  Even better, the not so morning birds team has a Sunday afternoon game.  Those enjoying late Friday and Saturday nights, get a late week-end morning wake up.

Later.


----------



## macraven

Wow Robo
I'm betting you are holding out and really have met pc before



Schumi got to take a pass on bacon today

Plan to take a nap now that the train left left the room


----------



## macraven

Well take a look who the cat brought in

Lynne snuck in while I took a breathe



Obviously I have not had much sleep again last night

I call Mr Mac engine #9 as he snores enough to wake the dead
I catch sleep when he leaves the bedroom 

Have not graduated to walking yet 
Limp and drag the leg 
Swelling is the problem besides blood clots that have not dissolved 

I could play a zombie at hhn ......
and fit right in


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> LOL...I will try and not embarrass the grandchildren........but, I'am going with the I will probably never see those other people at the pool ever again...its vacation...



My thoughts exactly......every year.........



macraven said:


> I think I want to do a road trip with Robo
> 
> 
> Now should I be the driver for Robo while she moons peeps we pass on the interstate or should she be the driver



Now that's a road trip I want to be in!!! Enjoy your nap..........



Just had lunch.......now I adore hot and spicy.........but, didn't have my glasses on as I was putting things in marinade........I did use cayenne pepper.....then used it again thinking it was smoked paprika!!! Boy was my lunch hot........I have a very tingly mouth right now.......


Grumpy soap box moment. People who don't say Thank you..........


Went out for walk on beach with friend and her dog........he's a Great Dane.........you could walk that dog for a week and it's never enough........but, it started raining......we got soaked......plus it's not cold so felt a bit grotty......so home for second shower of day. Next time I'll check forecast before we set off......least we don't live far from beach.......

Checked my phone when I got in and had loads of whatsapp messages from friends at airport heading to Orlando.......now nice of them!!!! Lol......least it'll be warm..........

Off for some more water...........


----------



## Chuckers

PC, Robo, and Wags - Have a great time.. I am jealous.
Schumi - Bacon.. I am jealous.

Happy Friday All!

It's 3 months, 22 days, 13 hours, 41 minutes, and 28 seconds until my vacation...


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, hope you get some sleep today.  Sorry to hear you are still having issues with swelling and blood clots.  Hang in there.  I am praying up a storm that all will work it self out, and you'll be walking, err, running from the zombies.  Hey, and no taking a selfie with one either.  LOL

A YAY! To Chuckers.  Count downs are so fun, and yet, are we there yet?  LOL  I hope your June vacation is awesome.  

So, saw video of that 4 or so person ride.  Umm, I do like raft rides, but wow, if really goes far up the sides.  Height is not always my friend.  I may let the kids do it first, and then decide.  Looks high.  But am still excited about seeing VB in person.  And yes, we will definitely go in December too.  Aquadica and DC were fine at 60 degrees.  I am also crossing my fingers and sending pleas to have the same wonderful weather we had last year in December.  

Ah, SW.  I guess I am lucky.  Each time I have checked, the prices I bought my tickets for all three trips have never been lower.  I am still hoping that is not the case.  Same with cars.  And checked the trains, if we catch the 4:25am train, we'll be fine checking in and ready for our KW flight.  I may just ask DH or older one to take us.  There should not be much traffic at that time of the morning.  I will train ride in October though, as that flight leaves 1/2 later.  And here's my gripe.  SW needs to have more direct, and better times to Florida.  And no, for what is now the same price, I will not take the 10pm flight down again.  Getting vouchers did not make up for the delay.  Getting into Orlando at 2am instead of 12:30am, and not getting our luggage until almost 3am was just not my idea of fun.   

Went for a walk at lunch.  Yes, it is muggy.  Not quite as muggy as yesterday, but muggy.

And I'm not what the cat brought in,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was the dog. Apparently, it thought it was going with PC, Robo or Wags.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac, hope you get some sleep today.  Sorry to hear you are still having issues with swelling and blood clots.  Hang in there.  I am praying up a storm that all will work it self out, and you'll be walking, err, running from the zombies.  Hey, and no taking a selfie with one either.  LOL
> 
> A YAY! To Chuckers.  Count downs are so fun, and yet, are we there yet?  LOL  I hope your June vacation is awesome.
> 
> So, saw video of that 4 or so person ride.  Umm, I do like raft rides, but wow, if really goes far up the sides.  Height is not always my friend.  I may let the kids do it first, and then decide.  Looks high.  But am still excited about seeing VB in person.  And yes, we will definitely go in December too.  Aquadica and DC were fine at 60 degrees.  I am also crossing my fingers and sending pleas to have the same wonderful weather we had last year in December.




Oops.. that should have been 3 MONTHS.. not 3 Weeks.. sigh... I fixed it.

I LOVE water rides and I would so do the 4 person raft ride, unfortunately, I am going solo. I don't think they put solo people in those rafts.


----------



## schumigirl

Thought you had got your dates mixed up there Chuckers.......I wish it was such a short time! 


Hasn't brightened up the whole day here........waiting for DH to be dropped off after a day of meetings with the Saudis........prosecco time! 

Going to try and watch Pirates of the Caribbean again tonight.........I don't get Johnny Depp at all.........saw him many years ago in one of our visits to Paris. He reeked of cigarettes and looked like he needed a good wash. So, not really a fan.......but DH likes those movies, so will try..........I'm good like that..... just keep the prosecco flowing and it'll be fine.......

Really need some sunshine though..........fed up with these grey skies.........


----------



## pcstang

VB looks good! Water flowing down the volcano. It's like a war zone when you get off I4 though. I'll try to get over and get some pics.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> VB looks good! Water flowing down the volcano. It's like a war zone when you get off I4 though. I'll try to get over and get some pics.



Yes please.  Not surprised about the traffic.  Glad to see you at the Dark Side.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> VB looks good! Water flowing down the volcano. It's like a war zone when you get off I4 though. I'll try to get over and get some pics.



Keep hearing how bad it is around that area..........have fun! 



Loved PoTC..........I see the attraction of Capt Jack Sparrow.........johnny Depp not so much.........

Bottle of prosecco down and nearly ready for bed over here.......weekend all ahead


----------



## Monykalyn

Another spring day in midwest, another Tornado warning. Got gazebo canopy down, chickens locked in coops. Oldest and friend were at mall and got home just before storm hit. Of course she comes in all excited about the "shelf" cloud they saw-living with a science geek is never dull. Strong winds/rain but no damage to us so far.

Yay for those on or soon to be on vacations!

Sometimes procrastination pays off-August flights went down for us for SW!! Guess I'd better actually buy those tickets now LOL. Waiting on Allegiant to come out with schedule for Thanksgiving-I bet we will extend a day before and day after for cheaper flights (like >$200 pp cheaper-love vacation math). 

Pot of bolognese sauce simmering on stove. With salad (romaine and radish from garden) and fresh bread...

Springfield basebal cardinals game last night-saw a friend I haven't physically seen (talked to but haven't seen her in a
couple years since she moved out of town) and she got offered a job in Germany!! Leaving later this summer-big move for her and her family but they are excited. 

Better go check my sauce. Debating we want to go out tonight or not-friend sings with a popular local band and have been getting texts from friends who are going...

Can't wait to hear reports on Volcano Bay!


----------



## pcstang

Front tower next to VB. This is right after I turned on to Adventure Way.


----------



## macraven

Pc 
Where did you and the boys eat at tonight ?


----------



## macraven

Looking at oct flights 

$315 for sw rt

No way Jose
Last few years paid under $159 out the door 

Less nonstop flights and icky times 

Might as well and bite the bullet with Delta

AA and Unites also possible but cheaper than delta and less desirable flight times 

Aggravating 

Night owls have dropped like flies now


----------



## schumigirl

Early shift is here.......

Tom is grilling bacon mac, pancakes are ready, fruit is chopped.........get your skates on and join us........


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Front tower next to VB. This is right after I turned on to Adventure Way.



That tower does look nice........much more appealing to me than original CBay look......thnaks for the pic pc.......


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Pc
> Where did you and the boys eat at tonight ?







Can you guess?


----------



## pcstang

We checked in around 10 am yesterday. Check in was packed all day.


----------



## pcstang

I haven't stayed at Royal in a while so I don't know when these were installed. There are several throughout the property.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> That tower does look nice........much more appealing to me than original CBay look......thnaks for the pic pc.......


Agree. I was waiting in traffic when I took the pic. The have the security huts setup too on the SF side on the walking path that takes you to the underpass of adventure way. I'll try to get over there in the next day or two and attempt to get good pics.


----------



## Lynne G

A rainy good morning.  Early crew is here.  Older one is dog sitting again, so I am letting little one sleep.  DH left, and came right back in to get his raincoat.  He is like, it is raining out there.  Oh, must not be hard, as did not hear it.  Guess I should have.  No clucking heard so far.  

Last night, the shore got a severe thunderstorm with nickel sized hail.  We got muggy.  

Ah, the start of the summer travel.  Week before our Memorial Day is prime vacation week, as you get it capped with a long weekend.  Then the week of is also busy, as you get a free day.  Us, not anything busy.  My Dsis did open her pool yesterday, so if the weather is nice, our first swim of the year.  Lucky, she does have a heater for the pool.


Aw, that is sad to hear Mac.  I feel like the airfare has been higher, and SW offering less desirable flights this year.  SW's Anniversary is coming up soon, hopefully you see better prices for October.  Either way, it will be nice to see ya again.

Hehe, PC doing investigations.  Love the picture of the pretzel kid.  At NBC Grill?  Did not know how big their pretzels are.

MonyK, hope your weather improved, and no damage from the storms rolling through your area.

It is Saturday, and time to make breakfast.  Yes, bacon.  Hmm, maybe French toast.  Little one is not an egg fan.  Over easy, and she may eat it.  Me, scrambled or if I have toast, sunny side up is fine.  

Time for tea.  Little one will have water.  She is not a tea fan either.  I wonder where she came from.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Rain is gone, but temperature is 30 degrees less.  Jacket needed.  

Watching giant food, and now I am hungry.

Seems everyone is busy this Saturday.  Hope it means all the homies are having fun.


----------



## Robo56

Yeah! We arrived about 3:30. One night at SF then over to our home away from home PBH. It is busy here for sure. Nice view from the room


----------



## macraven

Lovely view !!!!!



Know you will have oodles of fun


----------



## wagman67

Well, the oldest has been hit with a triple whammy...just getting out of the Emergency Room...already knew about strep, but he also has mono and an enlarged spleen.

We are supposed to be heading out in nine hours, but we will see how he is doing. Doctor was not concerned with him going...not in the park until Tuesday...just wants him to take it easy on rides that push on abdomen.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear about your oldest, Wag.    Hope a good antibiotic and he gets lots of rest.


----------



## macraven

WHAT .....

Wag your boy is not having luck yet and the trip has not started yet

One good thing is he was fine for graduation and the grad party 

Do what you think is best
If ER doc said travel is okay, and no belly connected lap bar rides, would sound like a green light to go

Prayer said and hope his recovery from the infection is soon

Keep the homies here posted 
We care


----------



## tink1957

Oh no wags!

Hope your boy is on the mend soon...mono stinks and when I had it as a teenager all I wanted to do was sleep and with all the other stuff he may not feel like doing the parks for long ...he can always rest up at the hotel while everyone does the rides.

Love that view Robo...glad you made it there safely...have fun.


----------



## macraven

How's the hand Vicki?

Is kitty forgiven yet?


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Thought you had got your dates mixed up there Chuckers.......I wish it was such a short time!



I really want it to be a short time, but yet I don't.. because that means it will be over sooner    

Yesterday I got my hard ticket for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party in the mail! Now I have less than 4 months to lose it before I go on my vacation! YAY!


----------



## Chuckers

Wishing your oldest a speedy recovery Wag!


----------



## macraven

Are you dressing up for the mickey party?


----------



## macraven

It poured rain here one hour ago

No tv but caught up on some reading


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Are you dressing up for the mickey party?



No.. I may 'bound' tho...  Or I'll just wear my Grumpy Miners baseball jersey again.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> How's the hand Vicki?
> 
> Is kitty forgiven yet?


The hand is better...the kitty's still in the doghouse...it's going to be awhile before I like her again it's kind of like my ex


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Came back as I thought I smelled bacon cooking...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

wag......hope the boy feels better. Timing sucks, but hope he`s fine for your trip.



macraven said:


> Came back as I thought I smelled bacon cooking...



lol.......I slept so late this morning.......bacon was eventually cooked..........nice!! Kept you some.......


Having a day in today.....DH is mowing the lawn, putting our outside garden lights back in place for "summer" and I`m doing a few things inside........usual stuff. Typical Sunday......planning a lazier afternoon though.

Rib of beef for dinner tonight.........roast potatoes and roasted veg.......haven't had lunch yet and already thinking about dinner......

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny Sunday.  It is cool though.  48 out right now.  But it will be delightful at 70 this afternoon.  A dip in our summer like weather.  Like a course correct.  More rain on tap. Overnight rain that will make a dreary Monday.  I guess that is fitting.

Time for tea.  Maybe bacon.  


I hate when my typing is delayed.


----------



## wagman67

Well, we just passed Valdosta...Mac, passed you about 730am.

So far, he is hanging tough. We stopped at the halfway point and he said that the trip had been so smooth, he didn't remember getting out of bed and into the car, until we were just past Atlanta.

Florida line coming up soon...means about 3 hours to Orlando.


----------



## macraven

I have experienced those typing Lagan also Lynne 

So annoying!!

Starting to think it has been cheaper to send Mr Mac out for Food pick up than cooking 
And leftovers are food for breakfast or lunch. 

Now if some in my house could learn to make coffee, life would be sweeter

Wondering if pc and Robo have connected yet 

Hope they do


----------



## schumigirl

Isn't Janet on the Fantasy due back in today? 

Think that's the one that's been delayed coming back in due to technical difficulties.  Hope I'm wrong.......


Lovely lazy Sunday here.........Pottered around doing little bits of gardening, some ironing and about to put dinner on for later........but, sun has been shining and it's been warm. Not a bad day........

Looking forward to dinner though..........


----------



## macraven

No you are correct schumi

Keisha was on the ship fantasy
and she flew home last night 

Bet we get some good stories out of her

Nothing like the titanic story but still a good story


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No you are correct schumi
> 
> Keisha was on the ship fantasy
> and she flew home last night
> 
> Bet we get some good stories out of her
> 
> Nothing like the titanic story but still a good story



Oh glad she's home..........yep, look forward to hearing about it........


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Well, we just passed Valdosta...Mac, passed you about 730am.
> 
> So far, he is hanging tough. We stopped at the halfway point and he said that the trip had been so smooth, he didn't remember getting out of bed and into the car, until we were just past Atlanta.
> 
> Florida line coming up soon...means about 3 hours to Orlando.



Once I go through Valdosta it is close to 3 hours then until I roll into rpr parking lot

Wonderful to read your son slept and resting

He'll recover enough to want to hit the parks today

Let's hope the rest of the trip goes smooth and a ball of fun!


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Once I go through Valdosta it is close to 3 hours then until I roll into rpr parking lot
> 
> Wonderful to read your son slept and resting
> 
> He'll recover enough to want to hit the parks today
> 
> Let's hope the rest of the trip goes smooth and a ball of fun!



Well, he has a couple more days to rest...we don't land at UOR until Tuesday...we like to get to Orlando early and acclimate before hitting the parks...we'll check in at HRH early Tuesday. Hope he is feeling that much better. He had a terrible attitude the last three days, because he did not know what else was wrong...other than the strep...his attitude wasn't improved by having a 3 hour college orientation yesterday morning. Now that he knows, he has a much sunnier disposition.


----------



## macraven

Having more days to take it easy and bounce back is a good thing

Teens and attitudes, especially when they are as sick as he is, very understanding 

Prayers he will bounce back quickly and truly enjoy this family vacation

Doubt it will turn into a chevy chase vacation movie at this point


----------



## Robo56

wagman67

Sending prayers for your sons to get well quick.


----------



## Robo56

We have moved over to our favorite resort. Room not ready yet, but we are in IOA getting ready to ride Kong for the 3rd time.  Grandkids like it a lot.

Had lunch at Toothsome.

Later, SANS family 

Mac will email you later this evening.


----------



## tink1957

Glad all of our darkside visiting homies made it there safely...have loads of fun for all of us who are stuck at home.

I'm relaxing with a nice glass of wine after a long day at work.  It was good to find a grilled grouper sandwich waiting on me at home.  A friend was visiting pc beach and brought it from our favorite place ....it was delicious.... it doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Glad all of our darkside visiting homies made it there safely...have loads of fun for all of us who are stuck at home.
> 
> I'm relaxing with a nice glass of wine after a long day at work.  It was good to find a grilled grouper sandwich waiting on me at home.  A friend was visiting pc beach and brought it from our favorite place ....it was delicious.... it doesn't take much to make me happy.



There's wine?? ..........bacon........you're on the bench! 

Sounds lovely Vicki........don't think I've had a grouper sandwich.......but even better when it's made for you......how's the hand doing now? 


Meeting a friend for bit of retail mooching this morning.........was planning to go on my own, but she said she'd tag along........think she's a bit low right now. Shopping and lunch will help. Then drop her off and head to dentist for check up.........always fun! 

Have heard my dentist may be selling up and retiring early........panic! Like this guy......found him as soon as we moved here and didn't think he'd be as good as the last one, but he's better. Very understanding. 

Have a great Monday............


----------



## macraven

No ones here 

Is bacon breakfast over?


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> No ones here
> 
> Is bacon breakfast over?



I always miss the bacon breakfast  

All I get is a cup of hot tea and a power bar.


----------



## macraven

I used to get a cup of coffee here every Monday morning 


Sometimes two homies would have it ready for me before I woke up

Those were the days as Archie bunker would sing


----------



## Lynne G

Hot tea here.  

Puddles and more rain.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No ones here
> 
> Is bacon breakfast over?



Kept some for you...........


Shopping was draining with depressed friend! Did buy a couple of summery dresses.......but, she bought a whole store worth of stuff! 

Nice lunch...........dropped friend off then got clean bill of health from dentist........ 

Only me for dinner tonight......DH is on a weeks course, DS has plans tonight.......so.........bought me some smoked salmon and shrimp with some salad.........plain and simple.........


----------



## tink1957

Aaah....retail therapy for your friend....it cures all ailments.  Yay for no new dental work...that reminds me that I'm due for a checkup 

I still have a few cups of fresh ground kona coffee left for you mac 

The hand is better.   Now it's just a little sore and itching so I guess it's almost healed.

Time to do the laundry 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robo56

It's lizard weather here today. The kiddos are out riding some rides and I'am on my favorite perch on the bench in Diagon Alley cooling off a bit. 
 
Watching folks waiting to take pic of the Dragon on Gringotts 


Tink glad to hear the hand is feeling better.

Schumi now you have a couple of dresses for your upcoming trip. 

Mac wish I could send hedwig to bring you coffee in the morning.


----------



## macraven

Hahahaha 

Start training hedwig....


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Start training hedwig....



That would be a fun coffee delivery from an owl. 

I will have Harry send him straight away to you Mac.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> That would be a fun coffee delivery from an owl.
> 
> I will have Harry send him straight away to you Mac.
> View attachment 238709



You'd need a two handle mug, otherwise he'd just spill it all over the place.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear hand is getting better Vicki.......sounded a real sore one...........yep, retail therapy does help.......she was a lot happier after her credit card was melting.......lol......

Robo........lizard weather is my kind of weather!!! I love taking pictures of the dragon........every time!!  Yep, I'm one of "those" people........lol........managed to buy a few dresses these last weeks.......sometimes you just see what you want, other shopping trips come back with nothing.......very rare that happens though........

Mac.......enjoy that coffee! 



Looks like it's going to Thunder and lightning here tonight.........clouds over the sea are as black as night and it is very muggy...........

Trying to decide whether to watch Twin Peaks, or wait, avoid spoilers and binge watch!


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Y'all!
SOOOO behind the SAN Crew's News! 
Wag...Hope the boy is OK for the parks! 
Mac...Sorry about breakfast...(if there ain't a fishin' pole, or a theme park involved-I'm not much into that whole early AM gig.) 
LG...If you so much as mention 40-something degrees during the next 6 months, I may hafta "unfollow" you!  
Shums...You had me at *BACON*. 

Contemplating an "Unplanned/unbudgeted" week-ish in Orlando to close down Disney Quest with Number 1 son...(and maybe a couple of "tag-alongers")...Somebody *PLEEZE *talk me outta that insanity!   (of course-once again-I'll be violating my self-imposed* I AM NEVER GOING BACK TO ORLANDO IN THE SUMMER* lifelong ban.) 

ps...Room's already booked with a DIZ AP discount...trying to decide on a couple of nights at USO now. I need a rich Uncle. And then I need him to....Share...yeah, that's it...Share with me. 

...Who'll stop the rain....


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, not 40 today Buckeev.  68, though not gonna mention what was overnight low degree.  
And YES, do it, do it!  Last year kids had to do DQ one more time, as the next time we come back, it won't be open.  I'm a lizard too, and love FLA when it's hot hot hot.  And YES, Dark side too.  Cannot enjoy the parks and the water one!

Tink, happy you are feeling better.  

Schumi, sounded like a fun day, even if with a downer.  Hope you dinner was good, and sometimes nice to be alone.  Though my alone dinner would be probably not as lush as your one was.

Mac, better open a window for the coffee to arrive.  Also better be alert, most owls make no sound when flying.

Seems a little lighter out, so hopefully the rain has headed East past us.  

  - that's what I think of the motherland's App.  No, I have 2 ressies, and not an expired ticket that says still usable.  Sigh.  At least the computer one says the right stuff.


----------



## macraven

Yippee skippee. I swear I just saw a buckeev sighting!

Welcome back home homieeeee
Wheeee


----------



## keishashadow

Ahem, took the long way home as DCL Fantasy finally limped into port sunday. 

Hope all are well, will read back when i have a chance to breath lol.  Hope all are well-ish.


----------



## Lynne G

Read about your end of cruise.

Story telling, please Keisha, though glad you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## tink1957

I can't wait to hear this tale Keisha  
Glad you made it back home okay.

 buck...good to see you here.


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev.........always a joy to see ya..........welcome anytime for bacon......go for the trip.......no reason not to.......

Keisha........ you made it back! Can't wait to hear all about it........



Well, gave in and watched first two new episodes of Twin Peaks..........weirdly wonderful and fabulous to see it again........very odd. DH watched it shaking his head.......commented I could never complain about the weird sci stuff he watches ever again........lol........true, but he was never a fan of the original series.......loved it! 

Now I have to watch Dr Who 

Will make some plans for my trip to Scotland soon..........


----------



## macraven

Leave the porch light on
Still
Awake and will be home soon


----------



## Lynne G

EeK, almost a 1am post, hope you are sleeping soundly Mac, and got home safely.  

At 11:30 last night, DH came home and was hungry.  Umm, raid the refrigerator, I'm going to bed.  It's going to be a late night tonight too, little one has practice.  Oh, and hair cuts too.  

Hey, today is Tuesday.  Get out those tacos.








and a funny:










Time for tea.  It's still cool, but the sun is trying to peek through the clouds.  Foggy windows to deal with.  Yep, it's Tuesday.  Have a great day homies.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies


ANother PT day and labs

Those that know me,  know my fear of needles


----------



## schumigirl

Not feeling like fun today, so no funnies.......

Can't believe what's happened in Manchester. Watching one poor woman on tv desperately try to find where her daughter is. She was at the concert and no contact has been made to her mum. 

So many young children and youngsters. Beyond evil. 

Time to stop tiptoeing around these monsters. Manchester is an amazing city and will recover like it did when the IRA monsters tried to destroy it 21 years ago. 

So sad.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, it's been all over the news here.  Beyond sad.  And so many children.  

Sending good thoughts Mac.  I hate needles too.  Have to not even watch when the kids get them.


----------



## Robo56

Hugs and prayers Schumi and to all those injured and killed by this horrific senseless act of violence on innocent people. My heart goes out to all those family's

Keisha glad to hear you and your Mr are home safe. 

Mac sending healing thoughts your way.

Pcstang if you and your littles are still here PM me and we can try to meet up today. I will check back on Dis


----------



## Robo56

Wagman67 hope your son is improving and you all were able to get settled at HRH.


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Hugs and prayers Schumi and to all those injured and killed by this horrific senseless act of violence on innocent people. My heart goes out to all those family's
> 
> Keisha glad to hear you and your Mr are home safe.
> 
> Mac sending healing thoughts your way.
> 
> Pcstang if you and your littles are still here PM me and we can try to meet up today. I will check back on Dis


Have fun! Sadly, we are home. I don't know how people do 1 or 2 days. 3 was way to short but fun! Hence why we usually do at least a week stay.


----------



## tink1957

Carole...so sad to hear about all of the innocent victims in Manchester.  I wish all of these evil people would pick on each other and leave the rest of us alone.



pcstang said:


> Have fun! Sadly, we are home. I don't know how people do 1 or 2 days. 3 was way to short but fun! Hence why we usually do at least a week stay.



Trey is going with friends for 2 nights the first weekend in June.  Driving over 400 miles  one way and only spending 3 days isn't my idea of fun...I would need at least 5 days to recover from the drive...but he's young.

Good luck with the needles mac...hope you pass your tests this time and you're skipping through the parks by HHN


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> Have fun! Sadly, we are home. I don't know how people do 1 or 2 days. 3 was way to short but fun! Hence why we usually do at least a week stay.




Sorry to have missed you all. Hopefully I will get to meet you and your family and a few more peeps in October.


----------



## Monykalyn

Haven't caught up-just checking in-Hope all are well now and enjoying trips. Busy weekend and work. Planning to hit Lake Ozark this weekend so hopefully able to get caught up then!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, shame you and pc missed each other this time........


Been round to village pub for a couple of glasses of wine tonight..........few friends wanted to get together.......was nice couple of hours. We didn't eat dinner there and the smell of the food was tantalisingly good! It's a fabulous pub for home cooked food......but we had all already eaten. One of the guys did order a baked Brie and bread.......tempting. 

Was a pleasant walk home, but does only takes 5 minutes from middle of village..........

Having cup of Earl Grey tea now.........then early night I think.......

Hope everyone's good.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Not feeling like fun today, so no funnies.......
> 
> Can't believe what's happened in Manchester. Watching one poor woman on tv desperately try to find where her daughter is. She was at the concert and no contact has been made to her mum.
> 
> So many young children and youngsters. Beyond evil.
> 
> Time to stop tiptoeing around these monsters. Manchester is an amazing city and will recover like it did when the IRA monsters tried to destroy it 21 years ago.
> 
> So sad.



Sickening.  I'm not one to quote our president but he hit the nail on the head as to not give terrorists the moniker of monsters as they'd probably derive a sense of satisfaction from it.  

Your PM gave another moving statement, she is quite the public speaker.


----------



## macraven

Came back to shut the lights out


No smell of bacon yet .....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sickening.  I'm not one to quote our president but he hit the nail on the head as to not give terrorists the moniker of monsters as they'd probably derive a sense of satisfaction from it.
> 
> Your PM gave another moving statement, she is quite the public speaker.




She is a fabulous public speaker. She's impressed me a lot so far. 



Mac.......bacon will be about 20 minutes..........

Bit later as DH is hosting this conference this week, he doesn't leave till later........he cooks bacon good!!!!


----------



## macraven

I got tied up
Doing some work
I'm the main UO boards last hour

Screwed up last post I was writing 

First thought it was my phone as too much hesitation when typing 

All was delayed when I typed and then everything showed up and did not make sense 

I swear I was not posting under the influence....

It changed wording I had
Wrote is does .... when I wrote it doesn't in one of my answers to a poster
Other errors also

Tried theee times to edit but nada

Edit would not function or allow me to finish the post 

So aggravating 

I see some others post do not make sense either 

Well boards go down soon and can't go back to edit again later 

What a waste of time tonight 




Hey does the bacon come with tomato and mayo and lettuce in toast  Schumi?

Can you give him my order later 
Jk


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......anyway you like it mac........we have mayo! 

Dis about to go down for its usual 2 hours..........

I had trouble posting earlier.........was pressing post and nothing happened.........so many glitches for a board that's down 2 hours out of every 24 for maintenance! 

Catch youse later..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

It is Wednesday! 

And since Keisha is now a landlubber again, camel needs to remind the homies that it's a hump day.  






Oh Sun, where are ya?  No, I don't need the thunderstorms that will arrive tomorrow.  A rainy Thursday is not my idea of fun.  Just hoping all is dry for the soccer game on Friday.  Eeek, this week is cranking.  

I hate when my editor changes my words, and the DIS is not friendly.  Sorry to hear you were having such issues Mac.  That is so frustrating.

Time for tea. Hot, but not sure if ice will be in it soon.  Kinda muggy inside today.  

Sigh.  The cost of airfare is always a dice roll now.  I keep getting advertisements from SW that say lowest price.  Well, so far, the fares I got, while not when first offered in 2 of the 3 trips, is still the cheapest I have seen.  On a happy note, I'll be getting more SW points this year.     Now if the mouse would post December - I can part with more of my pocketbook.


----------



## schumigirl

We have low 70's and sun is hot! Very unusual after recent dull grey weather..........having a break inside from sitting in garden, it's glorious! 

Little bit of a breeze from the sea building up.........but still nice! Hope it lasts.........

Reading the book about Henrietta Lacks! How have I missed this book before now.........


----------



## schumigirl

So much for all my sunshine icons above.........this site has a few glitches right now.........


Think I jinxed the sun.........it disappeared.......but still muggy hot......but a strange mist heading in from the sea......bit spooky.......

No dinner to cook tonight as it's Wednesday.........out with friend tonight.......last night out with her for a few weeks as she is away on oh her trip Friday, and when she comes back I go to Scotland.......

Southern Fried Chicken tonight for my two........my version anyway......

Think it's pizza tonight for friend and I.........yay!


----------



## Lynne G

We could use the sunshine here.  My phone says 90's and all sun in Orlando this week-end.  If I didn't have soccer games and extra money......


----------



## macraven

Wonder if Robo eating at toothsome tonight


----------



## keishashadow

I'm seeing $50 pp RT airfare to MCO from PIT on Tuesdays & Wednesdays thru end of schedule.  Why do they tempt me so 



Lynne G said:


> Read about your end of cruise.
> 
> Story telling, please Keisha, though glad you made it back safe and sound.



Well, since you ask...

Our last night onboard we were sitting in the ship's sports pub.  We had just bribed the bartender enough to turn off one of the basketball feeds so we wouldn't miss the 2nd Pens playoff game of the cruise.

Around 9 pm we joked our seats, in the aft section of the ship, had either turned into magical massagers or we should be shut off.Nobody else seemed to notice, probably because majority were there before us for a "st. Patrick's day celebration" party lol.

An hour later the captain came on the PA with the only announcement that evening.  Imagine trying to hear it over the din of a full bar and try to interpret what was being said as captain had quite the heavy accent.  Told same situation in most areas of ship, garbled mess, all i heard was 4 hour delay to disembark & there would be no announcements until 8 am so as not to "disturb our guests" um, feel free to bother me anytime something mechanical goes wrong kwim?  Made me wish we didn't have the blow up raft lifeboat.

Never got a written notice in our cabin mailbox/fishie by our door.  Typically handfuls of advertisements each day btw.  Line for guest services incredibly long.  We had trip insurance that would've covered any flight changes.  I was not happy to miss our full day in the parks before our late flight home.  As it was, we just had 2 hours to kill before heading for airport.  

We tried to self-disembark but had already put out our luggage.  They refused to return it so we could.  Not cool IMO.  Just as well, we made sure to get a seat in atrium and watch the cluster-mess of literally hundreds of people with all their stuff in a snaking line.  Interesting to watch people at their best & worst.  We tried of that 'show' and went to watch Beauty & the Beast.  Came back and discovered another delay.  Went to lunch and enjoyed another round of crab claws & steak .   Basically,  we were eating the next cruises lunch lol. 

Self disembark started @ 12:30 pm.   Ship cleared for all to leave after 1:30 pm.  

Odd sort of cruise...A/C not working properly to point where we avoided broiling in our cabin, let alone on the balcony.  Also, a medical evacuation with a diversion to Freeport the 2nd night.  At least it didn't cancel our 2nd Castaway Cay day






macraven said:


> I got tied up
> Doing some work
> I'm the main UO boards last hour
> 
> Screwed up last post I was writing
> 
> First thought it was my phone as too much hesitation when typing
> 
> All was delayed when I typed and then everything showed up and did not make sense
> 
> I swear I was not posting under the influence....
> 
> It changed wording I had
> Wrote is does .... when I wrote it doesn't in one of my answers to a poster
> Other errors also
> 
> Tried theee times to edit but nada
> 
> Edit would not function or allow me to finish the post
> 
> So aggravating
> 
> I see some others post do not make sense either
> 
> Well boards go down soon and can't go back to edit again later
> 
> What a waste of time tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey does the bacon come with tomato and mayo and lettuce in toast  Schumi?
> 
> Can you give him my order later
> Jk


Ghosts in the machine


----------



## schumigirl

What a carry on Keisha! Lack of communication is the worst........but liking the sound of that airfare........and incredibly jealous! Glad you still managed some fun times though........


Another gorgeous day here.......off out to meet my friend for the day, won't see her now till end of August as she spends the summer in her villa in Spain.......lovely lunch and good catch up is in order........nice way to spend the day........

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a less than a good ending to your cruise Keisha.  Stinks that it left you with so little time after the cruise.  And yes, not knowing is not acceptable.  

In honor of Keisha's cruise:





  - Yes it's Thursday, and the pirates will be in full skeleton mode this week-end.  I will probably go see the new movie, most likely on Saturday. .

So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and no sun or nice weather for us today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yep, a nice thunderstorm to make a lovely commute.  Streets and parking lots are one big puddle.  Over an inch of rain today.  Sigh, thirsty ground.  At least we'll be drying out on Friday.  But by Sunday, rain is predicted almost every day next week.  Gray is not my favorite color.    

Time for tea.  It's again muggy inside, and almost warm.  Yeah, it's the sweater off, sweater on kinda day.  Stay dry those with rain today.


----------



## macraven

Man did we have rain last night and the temps dropped....

Ac off ... heat on

More rain later


But what do I care?
I'm only out of the house 4 times a week for pt, labs and doctors

Hahahahahaha


----------



## keishashadow

Nasty weather here too. Waiting to hear from title company re a mistake i found on our closing documents for the DVC addon Supposed to be on the road already to see mom, throwing my day's schedule off lol.




schumigirl said:


> What a carry on Keisha! Lack of communication is the worst........but liking the sound of that airfare........and incredibly jealous! Glad you still managed some fun times though........
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous day here.......off out to meet my friend for the day, won't see her now till end of August as she spends the summer in her villa in Spain.......lovely lunch and good catch up is in order........nice way to spend the day........
> 
> Have a great Thursday.........



Pretty sure I've never heard a person saying they spend the summer in their villa, let alone in Spain!Talk about living the high life!  Good for her 



Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a less than a good ending to your cruise Keisha.  Stinks that it left you with so little time after the cruise.  And yes, not knowing is not acceptable.
> 
> In honor of Keisha's cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Yes it's Thursday, and the pirates will be in full skeleton mode this week-end.  I will probably go see the new movie, most likely on Saturday. .
> 
> So,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no sun or nice weather for us today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a nice thunderstorm to make a lovely commute.  Streets and parking lots are one big puddle.  Over an inch of rain today.  Sigh, thirsty ground.  At least we'll be drying out on Friday.  But by Sunday, rain is predicted almost every day next week.  Gray is not my favorite color.
> 
> Time for tea.  It's again muggy inside, and almost warm.  Yeah, it's the sweater off, sweater on kinda day.  Stay dry those with rain today.



We have our reserved seats purchased already.  Taking my boys (DH & youngest DS) Friday eve for an early collective birthday dinner & movie.  Have full weekend of family activities planned including a sleep over on Saturday.  I am so glad it 's supposed to rain.   can use it as an excuse not to pitch the tent in the back yard and sleep out there.  Seeing first snake of the season slithering in yard as we worked to open the pool tends to do that

Any other plans?


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Enjoying my coffee and watching the Volcano Bay show on Today...I was on the fence about going but now I'm getting excited to see it in person.  Those beach chairs are looking pretty sweet.

Now I have to get in shape by September 

The weather is going to be awesome today...highs in the 70s and breezy ...have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Just soccer games and a cook out (that may be indoors).  So looking forward to a long holiday week-end.  Have fun tomorrow night Keisha.  Sounds fun, a dinner, and a movie.  Sleep overs mean no sleep.  LOL

Yeah, snakes are not something I need to see either.  We do have gardener snakes, but have not seen one yet.  The rattlers tend not to be where I live, but just north of me.  Sigh, at 4am, a chicken clucked so loud, I thought it was in our house.  Seems, the neighbor was shortly out to see what was going on.  I assume a raccoon or cat was trying to get into the coop.  So, been up since 4am.  It's going to be a long day.

Yay!  Tink is going to have a lovely day.  While we may make 70 today, it's not going to feel like it.  Glad you are having coffee and watching TV's showing of VB.  Yes, I will definitely check it out when I am there in October, and also in December.  Kids are as stoked as I am.  We all enjoy water parks.  3 park pass, even though more money.  If I can't upgrade when I renew in August, I'll do in person in October.  Yeah, take my money.  LOL


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Wonder if Robo eating at toothsome tonight



We ate at HardRock for dinner last night. 

Had lunch at Toothesome today. 

75 minute wait for Minion regular line.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, we aren't water park people at all.......don't like them......but will be going to see this one.......no intention of sitting around all day, I'd get too bored doing that, but we do plan to go in one day to wander and see everything.......it looks great 

Keisha her villa is gorgeous........when I went years ago I felt like Joan Collins swanning about in Dynasty........lol......my friend is honestly the nicest, kindest, most thoughtful person on the planet.......


.......And had a lovely day with her today. We talked our gums off and laughed so hard. Always a lovely day with her.......will see her in August. Nice lunch too.........

And........it is boiling hot today again........up to the mid 80's. My kinda weather.........

Now sitting in garden sipping prosecco.........nice. But grass pollen season is starting........not so nice.


----------



## goNDmay9

quick pop in to say "love youse and miss youse"


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> quick pop in to say "love youse and miss youse"




A homie sighting

YAAAAAA!!!!!!

GoNDmay9 has come back home


I see you post in forums and can you hear me scream--

"Mom and the gang miss youse on the sans so get your butt over here sometime soon"

Youse have been missed


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> We ate at HardRock for dinner last night.
> 
> Had lunch at Toothesome today.
> 
> 75 minute wait for Minion regular line.


Why was minionions ride line so long?
Was ep line closed ?

Last oct a section of seats was roped off and line wait was 40 minutes 
Feb work on that section is seating was completed and ep line quick 

Do you and the babies have favorite rides?

I think you will be sad to leave this weekend 
I know you have had a beautiful time with them at UO


----------



## keishashadow

Believe there's a dynasty remake in the works.  I'm hoping the gong show revamp is as good as the original lol


----------



## Lynne G

Thunderstorm passing over us now.  Over 2 inches before this round, predicting over 3 inches of rain by tomorrow morning.  Got hail with the thunderstorm that passed over us around 7 this evening.  

Tired, but thankful no practice.  First sound of thunder and all ran to the cars.  Pouring rain to drive home in.  Little one was actually glad too.

Some news to listen to, then bed for me.  Hoping the chickens don't sound the alarm this coming early morning.


----------



## pcstang

45 minutes into fantastic beasts...


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 239785
> 
> 
> Thunderstorm passing over us now.  Over 2 inches before this round, predicting over 3 inches of rain by tomorrow morning.  Got hail with the thunderstorm that passed over us around 7 this evening.
> 
> Tired, but thankful no practice.  First sound of thunder and all ran to the cars.  Pouring rain to drive home in.  Little one was actually glad too.
> 
> Some news to listen to, then bed for me.  Hoping the chickens don't sound the alarm this coming early morning.


We had that the last two days. Finally cleared out last night. Sounds like most of the east coast had endured the storms.


----------



## macraven

Pc was your area in drought conditions last year?
There were a few of us in drought don't remember if you did too


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> 45 minutes into fantastic beasts...



We seriously struggled with that movie!!! Expected so much more....doesn't help I don`t like Eddie Redmayne.........disappointing movie. I may or may not have dropped off more than once watching it.........

Hi goND.........nice to see ya.........

Keisha........Loved Dynasty!!!!! And Dallas........but remakes make me nervous.......always disappointing.....didn't watch the follow up Dallas series.......dreadful!!


Off out to sit in garden again now housework is all done for the holiday weekend.........hopefully this gorgeous weather will stay around, probably won`t........

Have a great Memorial Weekend though........


----------



## macraven

Dallas and jr 


Was addicted to that show 

The year that Bobby Ewing was only a dream aggravated me


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Dallas and jr
> 
> 
> Was addicted to that show
> 
> The year that Bobby Ewing was only a dream aggravated me



Dallas was the best ever......especially JR, best character ever........but, I agree yes the whole dream year was awful.......but glad Patrick Duffy came back....... 

I will never forget the episode when we discovered who shot JR, I was gutted to be on holiday in Paris and missed it!! Everyone was talking about and I missed it .......that was before the days of constant repeats and catching things on the internet.........

mac, I would sing you a lullaby to help get you to sleep.......but on second thoughts......I`m a dreadful singer!!! Cats whining would be more soothing......

I`m starting to think about lunch............only another hour or so till I eat..........


----------



## Lynne G

I only slept 5 minutes.  Yeah, it was 15 minutes.  Get up.  I swear, I was being nice, and will take little one to school. Time to holler again.  Speed is not her mode in the morning.

But, yay! It is Friday, and little one has an afternoon game.  Yeah, 10:30 last night was not a good time to say you are washing your uniform.  I need to be a mean mom again.

Have a great Friday all.  We still have some puddles, and a wet  street.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Out of all my boys, I had one sleepy head

Drove me nuts

So glad those days are gone forever
Hope once your little goes off to college, she'll become an early bird

Carole I would fallen apart if I ever missed an episode of Dallas....

Yes sleep I do cherish when it happens
I always have sleep cycle changes after surgery
Not fun or healthy

With a restricted food list, many things I do like and normally eat are not on it


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> Now I have to get in shape by September


 August here. As the middle has band camp and she has to stay in shape for swim as well, and the oldest has to get acclimated to heat/humidity I think all 3 of us will be walking in evening starting next week.



macraven said:


> The year that Bobby Ewing was only a dream aggravated me


 OMG that was awful. But the whole "Who shot JR?" was the start to all cliffhanger endings. Still one of the best though!



macraven said:


> With a restricted food list, many things I do like and normally eat are not on it


  This part sucks. Need to send you a few things. Crockpot recipes to make it easier on you and Mr?

And I need to join an addiction support group. At MiL lake house for weekend (came last night) and she mentions going to Disney to see big kid a weekend in October.  Now booked at Pop 10/6-10/10. Frontier flights aren't bad yet but waiting to see if we can snag a "last minute" $49 fare and then we will go, possibly with SiL in tow. Booked room as can cancel but may be harder to get the closer we get. Don't even have the AP yet and...yes I need help LOL!

Mix of clouds/sun today-supposed to storm tomorrow night then clear out Sunday, Monday supposed to be very nice. Now if the Jetski will just work (fear it is something electrical-but MiL brother works at Marina here and he is going to look at it).

View from the MiL "Villa"-was quiet this am but expect tons of traffic tomorrow. Would have been perfect day to take Jetski out...


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK , I will leave the light on for ya.  I will be at Pop from 1 to 5 October.  But will transfer over to RPR until the 13th.  That would be an awesome airfare.   Nice picture of the lake.


----------



## macraven

Gorgeous picture of the lake
So peaceful and serene

Quite a few homies going in oct 
This is the first time I won't be doing a week at the motherland in September 

Staying at UO entire time in October 

I smell meet ups 

MonyK sure send crockpot recipes if you have time 

Since i started the diet, lost 11 lbs

With mayo no more in my daily food consumption I'm on strike!
Lol
No more bacon mayo sandwich or mayo on saltine crackers or ham mayo sandwich or peanut butter mayo sandwich and egg mayo sandwich, etc

And my mayo is Hellman


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I would not loose weight on Mac's menu.  I hate the taste of mayo.  Hellman's or any kind.

All went to bed, and I am getting tired.  Little one's game had some rain, so a somewhat smelly ride home.  Round 2 is tomorrow morning.  Apparently, the tournament did not get the memo of our no early bird team.  Round 3 is Sunday, and I guess the memo was still lost.  Even earlier game.  Sigh, I will still be the first or second one up, then hollering may ensue.  Oh, and I am up, as waiting for the dryer to end was my turn, as I made little one go to bed.

Will be leaving the umbrella in the car.  Rain tomorrow too.  I see more laundry will be done this weekend.  

But yay!  It is Friday, so the weekend is here!  

I guess I can leave my light on.  Take care and sweet dreams homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful pic MonyK..........that's a view.


Yes, Mayo has to be Hellmanns.......or it's just not mayo.......unless it's homemade of course.........I like that! 



Been awake since early hours........might as well get up......so sat looking out to garden with cup of flavoured green tea. I hate green tea, but these flavoured ones are lovely........salted caramel, cherry bakewell and gingerbread flavours are ones I've tried so far on friends recommendations..........nice.

So peaceful at this time of the morning..........need to take a walk down to our fruit trees and see how they're doing, haven't wandered down in a while.......pears and Plum trees won't be in abundance till September, but apples shouldn't be long.........local farmer gets most of them to use in jams and chutneys and a few pies........

Looks a beautiful day so far.......it's early though........

Already told mac........bacon will be on offer later.......first come first served.........


----------



## macraven

Hope I don't over sleep for the bacon


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon is always on the go in our house..........

Chicken and bacon pasta salad for lunch........nice!  

Did plan to get new grill out tonight but lightning and downpours predicted later........maybe won't bother.......DH has bought another new gas one the size of a small car....... other one was only recently bought, but this one is bigger, better and will practically do everything for us apparently...........boys and their toys. 

Still, if it means I don't have to cook.......fine by me. Just the prep, chopping, mixing, marinating and everything else to do with food will I have to do........

Not decided what to do this afternoon...........


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, sorry you got up earlier than you wanted Schumi.  I do not like green tea either, but most of the fruit teas I like.  Yep, food on the grill usually means someone else cooking.  We will be doing that tomorrow with the family.  The pool is ready, but since it was filled with well water, needs to be warmer for me to swim.

Ah, Saturday, DH and I both to get miss I am not a morning person up.  Cranky response, but she is at least moving.  Out the door soon.  At least the sun is out.  Still bringing the umbrella.  Hoping it is a jinx that means I won't have to use it.

Enjoy Saturday all. Time to relax homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Glad i sprung for the IMAX seats, PoC was great!  Dinner out @ fancy place even better as they now offer $12.99 early bird specials woohoo.

2nd cup of coffee, waiting for chicken breast in oven before i start rest of prep for today.  Hard to believe my baby is 24!

We are still dancing to be going the the NHL playoffs here!  Not sure i can take the stress of more OT games tho lol

I enjoyed fantastic beasts well enough. 

mac hmm wondering what size jar of mayo you buy if you lost 11 pds on the 'no mayo' diet lol


----------



## Monykalyn

No chickens to get up with here but sun rise shines directly into our room here - sheer blinds means we are awake at 6 am. 3rd cup of coffee, donut and contemplating pool for a bit before (hopefully) boat/jetski on lake later. Overcast but warm with storms this evening. DH's BFF (and really-my Mil 2nd son lol-his child is treated like another grandkid) and his 10 year old arrived yesterday too.
Forgot to mention had bacon yesterday...
DD and her friend due to arrive later this am-driving my truck up to haul stuff back-My MiL's husbands sister's husband abruptly left her a few weeks ago. The man apparently had some hoarder tendencies-his workshop and shed is filled with nearly new/new multiple sets of nearly every type tool you can imagine. She just wants it gone (he took what he wanted already) and is begging for the boys to take what they want. We have all offered to pay her but she doesn't want anything (will likely get her a spa giftcard or something though). So DH is taking a few things he can use. Apparently the boys went over again this am to pick up a few more things, and the sis in law called to say how much better she was feeling now that things are being cleaned out-she feels like she has control again. 
Anyway-slow lazy morning. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## keishashadow

Admittedly, awhile since I picked up Case of beer at distributor but $79.38 for a case of blue moon & Stella...stay thirsty my friends indeed


----------



## schumigirl

To Keishas baby boy...........I know you'll make it a great day for him..........quite the weekend you have 

Think mac would've liked that jar of mayo...........

Monyk the sun rises and our bedroom faces it, but we have wooden blinds that do block the light, then thick blackout curtains we can pull over too......so it never disturbs us......unless like last night we left all the windows open and curtains to let some air in........if its not the sun it's the darn birds starting around 3.45........


We have thunder but no lightning........very humid and muggy outside now.......one half of the sky is black the other half is bright blue with a little cloud........nice sky is heading out to sea though.........won't be cooking out tonight. 

Time for a glass of wine I think..........it's 5 o' clock somewhere........and Keishas son's birthday..........


----------



## tink1957

to keisha's boy

Time for me to get ready for work...oh the joys of retail

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Keisha's boy.  Chicken dinner. Yum.  

Yeah, saw the hockey.  Double overtime.  Will be a good match for the Cup.

Little bit of rain, game is done, and watching cooking shows to get me in the mood.  Older one wants Chinese, but I am not sure I am feeling that.  Bar food, maybe.  Picked up fruit for tomorrow's cookout.  Now, need to make burgers and pick up dogs.  Others making the salads.  Hope the weather holds up.


----------



## macraven

To Keisha's boy!!


Hard for me to realize he is an adult

I can remember when he joined us for a private rip hhn tour when he was a teen 

Seems like just last week....


----------



## marciemi

29 year anniversary for me and Royce today.    Celebrated by hitting Disney Springs and tried the Dine In Theater for the first time (saw Guardians of the Galaxy 2) which was a nice change/decent meal (although incredibly slow service).  Did one last visit to Disney Quest before they close and then hit Typhoon Lagoon.  Will do the chaos that is Pandora tomorrow (and possibly Monday).


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Marcie!


----------



## macraven

Storms started in my area about 11:15

So fierce they woke me up

Moved pillow and blanket to living thinking tv law and order rerun time

Wide awake and every 15 minutes signal is lost.....

But keep tv on as am getting some tv time in

Too bad it happens during commercial time 
Lol

Hope all youse homies are enjoying the memorial weekend so far

Most have Monday off and those 4 day work weeks are always sweet 

Like I always say, being retired days of the week no longer matter to me


----------



## schumigirl

To Keisha's lovely mister..........hope he has a fabulous birthday..........lovely weekend of celebrating.......


Doesn't look as nice a day here today.......breezy........haven't got up yet so will see soon enough......

My niece sent me some pics of her and her family at VB yesterday.........they loved it........few glitches but always expected.......they loved their Cabana..........it does look beautiful, I can't wait to go in and see it.......even though I don't like waterparks. They plan to go back a couple more times before they come home.

Monaco Grand Prix for us this afternoon........and some ironing this morning.........

Breakfast first..........


----------



## tink1957

I'm wide awake at 3:45 am...have to get up at 6.

Hope mac was able to get some rest.

 to Mr Keisha 

Glad to hear that your niece  enjoyed VB Carole.  I think people just need to give it time to work out all the kinks.  Glad we're going in September when the crowds should be lower


----------



## macraven

Vicki did the storms hit you also ?
Or did they head east instead when they moved south of me

Don't think I told went east over to Bama
But tv was out and always use that for up to date info 

You should have called me during the morning hours as I called it quits at 5:30 and snoozed

I have checked your dates and no good news for SW yet


----------



## macraven

One crazy Mac question



Keisha
Was it a double Dave birthday  ?

Knew jr but taken back when wishes for the cute guy were posted 

If it was don't tell him I missed it

I blame memory screw up on the modern way of pain relief

So a very big HB to him also


----------



## macraven

Any one besides me have issue with posting ?

Either it is my phone or the boards that awe wonky

I can be typing and all of a sudden nothing is seen 
Like it freezes up
I hit the keyboard but nothing types


Usually happens when screen goes blank with a brief message about that
Unable to take a command


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Any one besides me have issue with posting ?
> 
> Either it is my phone or the boards that awe wonky
> 
> I can be typing and all of a sudden nothing is seen
> Like it freezes up
> I hit the keyboard but nothing types
> 
> 
> Usually happens when screen goes blank with a brief message about that
> Unable to take a command


It has been absolutely horrible for me on my phone.  Even just reading the DIS locks up and won't scroll.  But typing is impossible.  It autofills random words (yesterday I was PM'ing and typed "his turn" and it changed in the middle of it to "husband adorns".  Like not Apple correcting but random things.  And it likes to add the word "but" frequently just in the middle of what I am typing.  I gave up and typed a message in text (like I was sending it to someone else) and then cut and pasted in order to be able to PM/post here.  It's fine on my computer.


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday to Keisha's son!


marciemi said:


> It has been absolutely horrible for me on my phone.  Even just reading the DIS locks up and won't scroll.  But typing is impossible.  It autofills random words (yesterday I was PM'ing and typed "his turn" and it changed in the middle of it to "husband adorns".  Like not Apple correcting but random things.  And it likes to add the word "but" frequently just in the middle of what I am typing.  I gave up and typed a message in text (like I was sending it to someone else) and then cut and pasted in order to be able to PM/post here.  It's fine on my computer.


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> It has been absolutely horrible for me on my phone.  Even just reading the DIS locks up and won't scroll.  But typing is impossible.  It autofills random words (yesterday I was PM'ing and typed "his turn" and it changed in the middle of it to "husband adorns".  Like not Apple correcting but random things.  And it likes to add the word "but" frequently just in the middle of what I am typing.  I gave up and typed a message in text (like I was sending it to someone else) and then cut and pasted in order to be able to PM/post here.  It's fine on my computer.


Happy anniversary! The mobile end of the site has been junk for months now, at least for me. Did they finally announce a close date for DQ? Replacement?


----------



## marciemi

pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary! The mobile end of the site has been junk for months now, at least for me. Did they finally announce a close date for DQ? Replacement?


Last day is July 2 I believe (or that may be the first day it's closed.  Either way, I'll be in Michigan starting June 17 for 3 weeks so won't make it there after that).  I believe it's still going to be the NBA Experience thing.  Joy.  (I detest basketball).  Why not a College Football Experience?    I'd be first in line for that!


----------



## pcstang

marciemi said:


> Last day is July 2 I believe (or that may be the first day it's closed.  Either way, I'll be in Michigan starting June 17 for 3 weeks so won't make it there after that).  I believe it's still going to be the NBA Experience thing.  Joy.  (I detest basketball).  Why not a College Football Experience?    I'd be first in line for that!


I'd be all for that too! I thought the NBA thing fell through. I had never been to DQ before our fall 2015 trip. My boys and I had a blast in there. We spent an entire day there and wanted more.


----------



## marciemi

They announced it, then announced it fell through, then later announced it again.  It may have fallen through again while I wasn't paying attention but the July 2 date has been announced officially and posted on signs, etc. in the area and the website, etc.


----------



## Lynne G

Food coma commencing soon.  Fruit all cut up, burgers made, and little one onto campion game tomorrow.  

Happy Anniversary Marcie!  What a fun way to celebrate.

Later and Mac no rain for us, please.  Little one already in her bathing suit.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Any one besides me have issue with posting ?
> 
> Either it is my phone or the boards that awe wonky
> 
> I can be typing and all of a sudden nothing is seen
> Like it freezes up
> I hit the keyboard but nothing types
> 
> 
> Usually happens when screen goes blank with a brief message about that
> Unable to take a command



Took me ages to log in tonight and earlier today.......

Pressing post and nothing happens.........wonder what maintenance is being done for 2 hours every morning.....



Had a real lazy day today, ironed a little this morning, mainly DS white shirts for work, and then sat in the sun.......lunch and watched the Grand Prix......thrilled with the result.....our guy won......yay.......called my aunt in Long Island for an hour or so, then sat in the sun some more till it got a little cooler.......

Had dinner and now being lazy again.......we've all enjoyed a day doing nothing......and both of mine are off tomorrow too.......

Just been handed a glass of red wine........well, it is Keishas lovely husband's birthday..........any excuse......


----------



## Lynne G

Food coma over.  There is something about food on the grill that tastes better.  Yum.

Wine now sounds good.  A lazy evening for us.

Just saw on the news, a kid flew off a water slide and landed on the concrete, in CA, a new water park.  Scary.

Yay!  Off tomorrow and hoping the game is before the rain comes.  It has been almost too hot today.

Have a nice Sunday evening, one before a Monday to remember.  Night all.


----------



## macraven

So what Lynne is saying, free food at her place next 3 day weekend


Burnt offerings on the grill if I am the cook 

So Lynne needs to appoint the chef


----------



## tink1957

Trey is the grillmaster at our house...I do the prep work and Danielle does the sides...now we flip a coin for cleanup duty.

We're all pleasantly stuffed and have enough leftovers for the rest of the week.  Steak, pork chops, chicken breasts and hot dogs.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## wagman67

Hello all, been a few days since I posted, so here is the update:

We had the 2 park 2 day plus 2 day free tickets that expire May 31st. Plan all along was to upgrade to Seasonal Passes once we were in the park, as that has seemed to be the route that got the best conversion price. When we hit Orlando, with a sick fella in tow, we debated on not going to UOR at all...we were staying offsite the first two nights, anyway. So, I went ahead and upgraded before we were do at HRH...in case we did not go, our Seasonal Passes would not start until we came for our next trip. But, in the end, we decided to go. The boy hardly ate anything for 5 days, but started feeling better on Thursday and was riding RRR by Friday (our last day). Since that was our last day, we stayed as long as he wanted to, so we did not leave until around 6pm (we are usually gone by about 2pm our last day).

He has perked up and is feeling better each day, but we all know it is a long road to 100%....and thanks again for all the well wishes. But, we were back down to 2 drivers for the trip, but we managed.

Of course, we were very excited that our Predators won and are going to the Final (along with Keisha's Pens), but that was tempered by the events in Manchester. I actually met a number of people from Manchester during our stay...just terrible the world is what it is, these days.

Mac, hope you are progressing each day.

Keisha, we will need to keep it civil on this thread...interesting note, it has been reported that it would be cheaper to purchase a ticket to a Pens home Final game and buy a round trip airline ticket and hotel stay, than to buy a ticket to a Preds home game. Not being snarky, just found that interesting. Also, the Pittsburgh fish markets will not sell catfish to anyone with a Tennessee ID...and the Preds won't sell tickets to anyone with a Pennsylvania address. It is going to be fun.


----------



## macraven

Wag, welcome back home !!!

Meaning this home, and of course back in the homeland of the preds

Glad your boy perked up and was okay the last two days at the Darkness

It will be many many days before he will be back to 100%
Prayers he will recover quickly

Had to be a long ride home with only two drivers but you made it

A few more accidents and traffic tie up
This week at the 75 - 24 split
Horrible one

After you get settled would love to hear how you all liked UO and the new rides


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I don't know mac.......Vicki's place sounds kinda good to me right now........except hot dogs......I don't eat them.....but the rest of the food...... 

Welcome home wag........glad your son is doing better........and that you could still enjoy your time there.....



Bacon in an hour or so...........


Woke up to fog this morning......and cool, very cool. We were high 80's last week, today has to be low 60's.....typical Bank Holiday weather........but nice to sleep late as both husband and son are off work today, so need for me to get up early either. 

Not sure of plans today, not much now as weather sucks. Can't see the end of our drive never mind the sea.....

Hope you all have a good Holiday Monday........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hollering mom, no slackers today.  Cool, so shorts are in the drawer, and pants are on.  Rained overnight, so all is wet.

Wag, glad to hear you had a good trip.  And even more so to hear DS is better and still had a good time.

Yay for Tink having leftovers.  We do too.  Looking forward to a burger for lunch today.  Hehe, little one claimed the pasta salad container.  Umm, she should eat it before DH eats it.

When family was together, brother grills.  All help clean up.

Okay glitchy DIS, I am done retrying this post.  And waiting for the typing to catch up.

Have a great day  homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Congrats Marcie.  How was the visit with your kids as we were leaving?  Did u do pandora yet? Curious if you liked better than we did.   

Tons of issues on ipad/phone here too.  Website refreshing while writing posts - poof goes my thots.  Well, that could be a good thing at times. 

NBA was in/out/in again.  Wonder if financing was an issue?   Thought the food @ the citiwalk was decent and fairly priced option compared to many of the other venues there.  Since DS has gotten so big, we rarely visit it each trip, just too much of a time suck for me.

Talking a break today, begged off going to club to swim with GD.  Seems like i didn't nothing but cook & referee'd 'the kids' squabbling majority of the weekend.  Our pool is only 64 degrees, GD braved it.  I refuse to dip unless water temp is at least 68 and even then it's just to say i did it lol. Need several days of upper 70's to make it right.  Not going to happen here this week.



macraven said:


> One crazy Mac question
> 
> Keisha
> Was it a double Dave birthday  ?
> 
> Knew jr but taken back when wishes for the cute guy were posted
> 
> If it was don't tell him I missed it
> 
> I blame memory screw up on the modern way of pain relief
> 
> So a very big HB to him also



Yep, a two-fer  which the mr loves as he always felt cheated jr came just a bit early.  He could  officially retire now, believe he'll keep plugging away for a few more years as we have many leeches in the family

Better living thru chemistry  who cares if you forget a few things...btw, I'm 29 and weigh 100 pds


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Congrats Marcie.  How was the visit with your kids as we were leaving?  Did u do pandora yet? Curious if you liked better than we did.


Sorry - I know I owe you an email!    I was fascinated to hear about your cruise, um, experiences!  For the money you pay though I think I'd rather have the time on the ship than at the parks.

Visit with son was good - he's in Norfolk now so no clue when he'll be home again so glad he got to see Pandora.  We really LOVED the Pandora passholder previews - thought it was a really, really great perk.  Rode FOP 4 times the first time (and would have more without a whiny 23-year-old with us!).  Went back the next day to meet friends at their preview and rode another time.  Went back yesterday to ride yet again (um, and are heading in again in about 3 hours!).  Feel FOP is by far the best that Disney has to offer, but still can't measure up to Forbidden Journey with the real sets and much more movement.  We've really enjoyed the Satuli Canteen too.  Hearing the 11pm-1am EMH's are a mess though - staying at ASSports next Sun night to take advantage of one (and get more MB's and just enjoy a resort) so we'll see how bad it is then!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Sorry - I know I owe you an email!    I was fascinated to hear about your cruise, um, experiences!  For the money you pay though I think I'd rather have the time on the ship than at the parks.
> 
> Visit with son was good - he's in Norfolk now so no clue when he'll be home again so glad he got to see Pandora.  We really LOVED the Pandora passholder previews - thought it was a really, really great perk.  Rode FOP 4 times the first time (and would have more without a whiny 23-year-old with us!).  Went back the next day to meet friends at their preview and rode another time.  Went back yesterday to ride yet again (um, and are heading in again in about 3 hours!).  Feel FOP is by far the best that Disney has to offer, but still can't measure up to Forbidden Journey with the real sets and much more movement.  We've really enjoyed the Satuli Canteen too.  Hearing the 11pm-1am EMH's are a mess though - staying at ASSports next Sun night to take advantage of one (and get more MB's and just enjoy a resort) so we'll see how bad it is then!



Yes the perks was very nice.  No issues with motion sickness for you guys?  So odd DH felt it vs me , he was the whiny who wanted to leave lol.  Now, he's saying he wants to see it at night, not necessarily ride it again.

Let me know how the crowds are next week.  I'm still trying to figure out how to roll with GD 4th of July week...hate to spend a day there in that extreme humidity.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Yes the perks was very nice.  No issues with motion sickness for you guys?  So odd DH felt it vs me , he was the whiny who wanted to leave lol.  Now, he's saying he wants to see it at night, not necessarily ride it again.
> 
> Let me know how the crowds are next week.  I'm still trying to figure out how to roll with GD 4th of July week...hate to spend a day there in that extreme humidity.


It was absolutely miserable yesterday, weather-wise.  We rode Everest first and the walk back there at 2:15 or so was just a huge mistake.  Ride wasn't worth it.    No motion sickness issues for us but I never have a problem with it.  Royce can only do Mission Space once at a time and iffy on super-spinny Teacups but normally doesn't have issues either so we may not be the best test.


----------



## wagman67

Update, part 2:

As stated, we stayed offsite the first 2 nights, which was uneventful. Went to HRH and was able to easily get our tickets and then convert them to Seasonal Passes...ended up saving about $140 versus buying the Seasonal Passes directly.

After much debate, the sick one did not want to go home or just stay offsite a few days, so we decided to stay on plan. I got up and headed over to HRH at 6am on Tuesday and got checked in...luckily they had a room available (originally said they did not, but after I explained the sick one really needed one as soon as possible, they made some calls and got one ready in a hurry...very accommodating). Got everyone moved over and the Birthday boy (15) and I hit IOA for early entry. The wife joined us later and we found out the sick one had gotten adventurous and gone over to US for a little walk. He did not stay long, but he decided this trip was going to be more about exploring and taking in tidbits he could glean from US (he wants to study video and film production). We celebrated the birthday as best we could, doing whatever the Birthday boy wanted to do...but, he was still recovering from strep and it was a slow moving day for all...but fun.

The next few days, we all did our own thing at times and joined in for family time as often as possible...the sick one continued to get more adventurous and was riding RRR and Hulk by Friday and feeling much better, including getting an appetite.

There were two new rides, for us, Kong and Jimmy Fallon, and a return of an old favorite...Hulk (which was being refurbished when we were last there). Everyone enjoyed Jimmy Fallon. We all agreed that Hulk actually beat us up more than before (reports of it being smoother did not seem to be true...to us). The boys and I really liked Kong, but the wife did not care for it...not sure why. Forbidden Journey had its refurb since we were last there, and it did not appear to be any different, but I did not get the least bit nauseated on it, so good job.

The youngest and I did our best to look either bored or asleep on our ride photos...we always try to think up good poses. We had shown the oldest and he got a kick out of it, but the single time he rode RRR, we rode with him...never thought to pose, but their he was, posed to look bored, so he got in on the fun. He really did have a great attitude the whole time.

We all have our favorites and nobody complained they did not get to do something, so I guess we were all satisfied with the trip.

HRH has a new texting system and you can do most things you would normally stop by or call a desk for...extra blanket, extra towels, requesting late checkout, letting them know there were no pucks in the air hockey table, adding money to room key...etc. This was very nice. I really enjoyed how close a walk the parks and City Walk are from HRH...never took a water taxi...even the wife, who hardly ever walked from RPR or PB, never took the water taxi. My only complaint about HRH would be...coming from self parking, you either had to walk around and through the lobby (not convenient), or you had to climb many stairs from the side and still go through the lobby. This is not so bad when you aren't lugging luggage, but we were. They really should install an elevator by the side stairs.

The drive down was smooth and easy...arrived almost exactly as we expected. The drive home was actually smoother than usually and we got home about 40 minutes ahead of estimates.

All in all, a great time.


----------



## Robo56

Quick visit to Sans.

Calling all lizards. It's supposed to be 98 today in Orlando. A real scorcher.

Played haunted golf last night and was drenched with sweat. It was hot yesterday and last night.


It's our last day in the park's and might be a short one do to severe temps.

Mac hope you are resting and healing.

Happy belated birthday to Keisha's baby's.


----------



## macraven

Lunch time
Wow I finally slept in

Now to get up and make coffee

Nice to read all the homies had a great weekend

Wag, thanks for giving us a great detailed report
It all turned out fine for your entire family

Kong is one of my favorites too

3 day weekends are the best


----------



## macraven

Now how did Robo sneak in here?

Did not see her until after I posted 


Robo, still another day for you at the darkside 
Lucky Ducky !


----------



## macraven

First time ever the 8 seed team made the finals


Have those tvs on now, wag and Keisha


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> First time ever the 8 seed team made the finals
> 
> 
> Have those tvs on now, wag and Keisha


Got the DVR going. I'll watch in a few although I have no understanding of hockey. I do like playoffs and finals of most sports though. Sorry Keisha, but go Preds. Only team I've ever watched in person.

NBA finals start Thursday night. Go Cavs!


----------



## macraven

My favorite team was alway blues then Blackhawks

When chgo gone blown away by the preds, I knew they would make the playoffs and been rooting for them since

Sorry Keisha 
Are you still my friend ?


----------



## wagman67

Actually...they were technically the 16th seed, overall...8th in the west.

Sitting in Bridgestone Arena, right now...watching...Nashville scores first!!!!


----------



## wagman67

Reversed call....


----------



## cschaaf

Penguins fan here. That overturned call was really close. I _think_ it was the right call, it did look like he lifted his skate before the puck gained the zone. But I also don't think we saw enough evidence to overturn the call on the ice. That said, there are camera angles we don't get to see - which I always have to wonder why we can't see them.


----------



## macraven

You are correct, wag 

I started to root for them when they blew away the Blackhawk


----------



## macraven

cschaaf said:


> Penguins fan here. That overturned call was really close. I _think_ it was the right call, it did look like he lifted his skate before the puck gained the zone. But I also don't think we saw enough evidence to overturn the call on the ice. That said, there are camera angles we don't get to see - which I always have to wonder why we can't see them.


True

Call was fine but sad for some fans

Game can change in a blink 

Tonight we drink if our team wins and if not, we drink

Only water for me tonight as already took my meds
Lol


----------



## macraven

cschaaf said:


> Penguins fan here.




To

Cschaaf
To the darkside

Many UO homies here for a chat thread

Stay with us and just yak away

Everyone is welcomed to join.


----------



## wagman67

Don't think there was enough evidence to overturn, but we do not see all angles. The announcer thought it was onside. Oh well. Definitely a bad call on the tripping that made it a 5 on 3. Well, just got one they aren't taking back.


----------



## cschaaf

Thanks, @macraven !

I agree on the tripping call, it wasn't a good call. What the heck was James Neal doing on that cross-check? That was the penalty that really hurt.


----------



## wagman67

cschaaf said:


> Thanks, @macraven !
> 
> I agree on the tripping call, it wasn't a good call. What the heck was James Neal doing on that cross-check? That was the penalty that really hurt.



Yeah...welcome...no haters here.

Don't know what he was doing either..bad decision on his part.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Penguins and Hawks????? I have no clue........so won`t even try.......although can always squeeze in an excuse to celebrate......any side winning will do 


Tuesday again........pulled pork topped burgers tonight........not a fan of tacos so just no to that kind of Tuesday! Spicy Chinese noodle salad with chicken for lunch......

Another cool day here.......so housework and laundry....... Dull.

Hope your Tuesday is more exciting........


----------



## Lynne G

No excitement here Schumi.  Back to routine, and an overcast day.  Spent the week-end in four season clothes.  The house felt so cool, I had to wear a sweater last night.  

Yep, it's taco Tuesday, and well, maybe there will be tacos today.  Had chicken stir fly last night.  Didn't feel like cooking much.  It was very good though.  We have a bottle of teriyaki sauce that's really good with chicken or beef.

Rats, didn't get any of the left overs.  well, there may be some corn left.  That's not exciting either.  Not for take for lunch anyway.

Watched some of the hockey game, then older one kept changing to WWE.  Um no, real game is better than that.  Little one was humored by the wrestlers, so I couldn't get her to switch the channel either.  I was tired, so went to bed before the end of the game.  Made the kids turn off the TV too.

Dreary seems to be the word of the day.

Hope all the homies are having an awesome day.

Robo and Tink - hope you coffee is in hand.

Mac, hope the coffee is hot, and you are feeling better and healing well.


----------



## macraven

You can tell who overslept this morning .....
Only Lynne posted before work



Since schumi is across the pond, her morning began before our dawn so she is always first homie of the day


----------



## Chuckers

I totally overslept this morning.. back problems make me not want to get out of bed


----------



## macraven

OUCH !


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> OUCH !



Tell me about it... I can't get out of bed without support from the night table.. but once I am up and around, the pain goes away. My chiropractor hasn't been able to adjust it out so far.


----------



## wagman67

Well, I am back at work...yep, that about covers it.


----------



## tink1957

Ouch indeed chuckers ..back problems are the worst.  After several rounds of back pain I found the best cure is time and Jack Daniels.

Still waiting on my coffee to brew...I have a pot of freshly ground kona going if anyone wants some

The plan of the day is housework and laundry for me too Carole ....dreary and boring but it has to get done.

Glad you're sleeping better mac....still waiting on those flight prices to go down.

Robo hope you had a great day in the parks and a safe trip home.

Lynne you can have some of my leftover chicken to go with your corn.

Have a terrific Tuesday homies


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Ouch indeed chuckers ..back problems are the worst.  After several rounds of back pain I found the best cure is time and Jack Daniels.



Time, I've got.. and I've already posted about the effects of me and alcohol


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Tink.  I'll probably get everyone eat the corn tonight.  Corn with salsa goes good, so maybe I'll make some, and add the corn to it.  Yeah, but Mexican style food is not really want I want to eat tonight.

Yeah, well, Mac, was at work well before my post.  Back to routine is certainly not helping when the weather is blah.  

Wag, oh well, the next game will be here before you know it, and need 4 to win.  

Quiet day, as many are still enjoying the long week-end.  Still have to remind myself it's Tuesday.  But, that means a short week- - yay!  Even if that means soccer tonight.


----------



## Chuckers

8.8 million seconds until I am at UO!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello!
Back at work, middle started summer school today: PE-last summer she has to take it-she does it so she can fit more electives into school schedule. With marching band set it doesn't leave alot of options. Oldest did it in HS too. Big kid starts summer school next week, job interview Thursday, and the extra kid starts her job training next week (at our new Alamo drafthouse).
Went out Saturday night at the lake with friends-stayed for the band and had a ton of fun-but the line to get a drink was so long I think I got dehydrated. inhaled water every chance I could get, but felt sluggish Sunday.
Two older girls and boy stayed at lake. DH headed back up now to pick up tools etc from in law aunt. She cancelled the auction and told him he could have it all to sell if he wanted. She is still refusing to take any money for it (He sold a couple things already for $200 and left the money for her at her house. She snuck it into his car yesterday when we went to lunch!). I think we may buy her airline gift cards as she does like to visit her daughters in Colorado and may go to PV next January.

Busy summer-only have 11 more days til time to make FP reservation.
Hope all are well and Happy Anniversary to @marciemi



marciemi said:


> It has been absolutely horrible for me on my phone.  Even just reading the DIS locks up and won't scroll.  But typing is impossible.  It autofills random words (yesterday I was PM'ing and typed "his turn" and it changed in the middle of it to "husband adorns".  Like not Apple correcting but random things.  And it likes to add the word "but" frequently just in the middle of what I am typing.  I gave up and typed a message in text (like I was sending it to someone else) and then cut and pasted in order to be able to PM/post here.  It's fine on my computer.



YES! I checked in a couple times this weekend but posting from ipad was too much for my patience!


----------



## schumigirl

The site seems better for me on the iPads, but when I'm on laptop it's ridiculous.........slow to load, blue circle as I try to do anything and slow to type then catches up...........

MonyK that was nice of the aunt to give you the tools......nice idea to give her a gift as she won't take money......she'll appreciate that. 


After waiting 25 years, think I may give up on the long anticipated Twin Peaks........far too weird at the moment, and no story so far.......just the usual Lynch psychedelic weirdness. I wonder if he's playing a joke on TP fans.........disappointing. 

Sat watching tv. Quiet evening in.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> My favorite team was alway blues then Blackhawks
> 
> When chgo gone blown away by the preds, I knew they would make the playoffs and been rooting for them since
> 
> Sorry Keisha
> Are you still my friend ?



Can't say I'd ever root for team that beat mine  .  don't often get annoyed, but i do tend to hold a grudge with the best of them

May the best team win  true fan loves their team thru the good & the lean years.  sports is rooted deep in my city's collective psyche. 

Not our 1st rodeo, but we still tend to get just a mite excited with a big win.  Sometimes "no words needed"


----------



## Chuckers

I am SUCH a sap.... I watched America's Got Talent tonight and I cried at the end.


----------



## schumigirl

We have another beautiful day.........I love the sunshine! 

Not going out tonight with friend as her and her husband are in Morocco.........and when she comes back I go to Scotland.........so won't see her for a few weeks......

Today is little bit of housework and getting ready for visit to Scotland on Friday...........least I don't need to worry about my 2......they both cook and can wash and iron so they'll be fine..........

Time for breakfast.........yoghurt, baked ham and fruit today.........and flavoured green tea. Would prefer bacon.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's hump day, and to get Keisha knowing it's Wednesday, camel has a friend.  

Our town loves sports too, hockey is also big here.  Older one has a collection of black and orange jerseys.  A good hockey game is always fun to watch.

Sigh, Schumi has sent the fog, seems like were close to the sea kinda fog, but around 60 miles from the beach, I don't think it's from the sea.  Will be warmer though, but the thick gray clouds are making a slow start day.  Muggy, as 97 percent humidity now.  Hoping the clouds move away, and give a sunny afternoon.  We'll get warmer weather this week, as well as thunderstorms.  

Schumi, nice your trip to Scotland is coming up soon and nice to hear you have sun and are enjoying a lovely day.

Mac, time for coffee, the cats need their breakfast and attention.  Hope you are feeling better.  Sending good thoughts always, that you'll walk pain free, including moving fast at HHN.  

Also hoping Mac and Tink find good flight prices for the fall.

MonyK, seems like the family is busy this summer.  Glad to hear you had a good time at the lake, even though felt sluggish.  Both of my kids are working at a summer camp this summer.  

Spring soccer finishes up this week-end, then only practice until the end of school.  So happy to have my full week-ends back.  And, happily, the last game is not that far away.  We'll see if it still gets played though.  Sunday is supposed to be  rock and rolling with thunderstorms and rain all day.  

Tea for me, hot, as it's just almost cold inside.  

Have a great Wednesday homies, get ready, Friday is slowly coming into sight.


----------



## keishashadow

I slept in today, rarely happens. Yawn. Now need to catsup to try and whittle the chore list a a bit & get the mr fed & watered before he heads out to work this afternoon. Naturally had to stop by to see the camel 

Good day all


----------



## macraven

Keisha beat me here


----------



## Monykalyn

Early day with summer school. 
Listened to Jeanne Robertson on way to work (hour drive today). If you haven't heard of her I highly recommend. I always laugh so hard I cry. Humorist fit for all ages - true humor not reliant on shock value/cussing/body parts etc (well except for Left brain). Start with "dont send a man to the grocery store".
DD and DH out test driving a car DD found on a facebook ad yesterday.  really good deal but would deplete more of her college fund than I am comfortable with. She _might_ be able to make most of it back this fall with discipline but she is going to have to think on it more. But i do think we would all feel better having her far away with a more reliable/newer car so....

Happy wednesday (love this camel)!


----------



## macraven

Opened new sticky for Vbay

Just giving youse all a heads up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Opened new sticky for Vbay
> 
> Just giving youse all a heads up






Sitting with salted caramel green tea........very dull, but nice. Watching not much on tv thinking I could be doing something useful.........

still thinking about it........

Been looking at our Disneyland Paris pictures over the years......we first went the year it opened.......DH surprised me with a week's visit as a wedding present to us......we went in the August 92 for a week and got married September 92... everyone thought we were mad going to Paris for a week a month before we got married....... everything was done and sorted.......no big deal.......we had a blast. 

Been many times over the years, mostly Paris but it's so easy to get out to DLP..........we did think about having a visit there in August as it's the 25th anniversary.........but probably won't.......no desire to go back now. Paris yes, as we love it there, but not the park. 

Can't believe it's June tomorrow...........


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Yep, it's hump day, and to get Keisha knowing it's Wednesday, camel has a friend.



Good thing it doesn't have a saber-tooth tiger as a friend, might not end so well... Getting ready to head over to Bridgestone Arena to watch Game 2, with about 12,000 of my closest friends...we might have lost game 1, but it was a great atmosphere. Gonna be crazy when Game 3 gets to town...crazy fun.




schumigirl said:


> Not going out tonight with friend as her and her husband are in Morocco.........and when she comes back I go to Scotland.........so won't see her for a few weeks



Schumi, who in their right mind would want to go to Scotland?!  This guy! Can I ride along? Maybe you can take all of us.


----------



## schumigirl

I don't get to visit often enough....... most of my immediate family are still there, so lovely to be able to go back and see them too........I love Scotland.........beautiful country.......rains a lot though........

The house I grew up in was a huge mausoleum of a place......would have had room for everyone.......but mum is in a smaller house now, not as many bedrooms........not quite sure we'd all fit.........


Still haven't done anything........watching Will and Grace right now.........


----------



## pcstang

wagman67 said:


> Good thing it doesn't have a saber-tooth tiger as a friend, might not end so well... Getting ready to head over to Bridgestone Arena to watch Game 2, with about 12,000 of my closest friends...we might have lost game 1, but it was a great atmosphere. Gonna be crazy when Game 3 gets to town...crazy fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi, who in their right mind would want to go to Scotland?!  This guy! Can I ride along? Maybe you can take all of us.


Have fun! Great arena


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> Good thing it doesn't have a saber-tooth tiger as a friend, might not end so well... Getting ready to head over to Bridgestone Arena to watch Game 2, with about 12,000 of my closest friends...we might have lost game 1, but it was a great atmosphere. Gonna be crazy when Game 3 gets to town...crazy fun.
> 
> Schumi, who in their right mind would want to go to Scotland?!  This guy! Can I ride along? Maybe you can take all of us.



Fun is what it's all about.  Enjoy the game!  Playoff season is a very special time Unfortunately, it's usually the crazies that tend to ruin it for the true fans.

Will be interesting for pens fans to see which offense shows up tonight lol, we've been rather disjointed most of season. Really missing Letang in the lineup, fingers crossed he's good to go for next season.


----------



## macraven

So where are the night owls tonight ?

Don't tell me I'm here all alone


----------



## schumigirl

I'm up.......barely.......

Need tea and food.........priorities.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Morning crew here.  

Tea is steeped, enjoying a cup, well, now ready for the second.  Yep, thirsty Thursday it is.  Going to be the nicest day of the week, almost 80 by this afternoon, then the weather falls apart.  Rain and more rain, with thunderstorms for the next 4 days.  And, the temperature drops tonight too.  Sigh, but what a way to start June though.  Sun peaking through the clouds, lower humidity, and light wind.  Already 68.  Walking at lunchtime is on schedule. 

I really enjoyed touring Scotland.  Took my mum to the Edinburgh Castle for a Tattoo*.  *Quite a show it was.  Was part of a tour we did, years ago, visiting Scotland, England, and Wales.  One of my favorite places, was the English lakes area, and getting warm gingerbread from a small bakery along a lake.  Some beautiful scenery on that tour long ago.  

 HeHe, getting little one to look over the Mouse restaurants.  Few more weeks before our 180, but there needs to be a basic agreement.  Older one has one request, the rest of where we eat he does not care about.  He's good at eating almost everything, it's little one that's the picky eater.  She's quite the connoisseur of chicken nuggets.    Even brand sensitive.    For the Dark Side, I'll be stalking around the end of October.  Both kids like Fiinnegan's, so I'll try to make a reservation there.  Still annoyed that Margaritaville stopped using Open Table, and now says no reservations.  I hope they change that for the holidays. 

So ready for vacation.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I hope your mom's tattoo states



I  my daughter 


Will only be 90 today
But I don't care, ac in the house and pt center

I love all the homies here as they are my calendar 

June and Thursday 
No longer need to look at my phone for that info


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Chuckers

I, too, am enjoying my morning tea at work. I can't sand coffee and I've tried to like it. A day and a half of work and then I go on a short weekend vacation to a local campground to just get away from it all. I've been quiet here for the past few days.. hitting a lull in my excitement for my trip.. but it's getting closer every day. 

145,440 hours until I leave for UO!!!


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Chuckers is on a count down.  Like how you count it in different ways.  I haven't quite yet started any count down, as first one is still months away.  Nice that you get to go away for the week-end, even if to a local campground.  Hope you have no rain as we'll be getting a very wet week-end.  I'm not a big coffee drinker, but I do enjoy a cup now and then.  Iced coffee I can do, if with cream and sugar.  Hot, I tend to like black, but if it is the kind that bites, then cream and sometimes sugar too. Tea is far more my favorite, plain.  I tend to have it most every morning at work too.  A YaY, as UO is getting closer every hour for Chuckers.  

HeHe, Mac, mum would have to have love my daughters.  It didn't make me any more interested in Bag Pipes.  Was neat to hear all the music.   But never bought any to listen to.  I hear bag pipes in July, as we have several bag pipe bands that march in our Fourth of July parades.  

Hope you've had a good cup of coffee Mac, and cats are behaving when you're doing your PT.  Sending good thoughts every day.


----------



## macraven

Love Kitty Kat pics 

Real divas there
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Hate bagpipes and tattoos..........

Did have to read that twice as I thought why would you take her to Edinburgh for a tattoo??? Then I read it again......not a fan of either type of tattoo.........do like gingerbread, the Scottish type though with icing on top. 


Boiling hot today......where did that come from........supposed to be cool! Heading out to get a few bits from grocery store.......fancy some smoked salmon for dinner.........with salad and French bread sticks......made a cheesecake for dessert tonight, cinder toffee and caramel flavour.......very sweet, but will still be fresh for them tomorrow night too. 

Will be driving into rain tomorrow I believe, leaving England with nice weather behind. Maybe forecast will change by then.......it's Scotland.....usually if you don't like the weather, wait half an hour and it'll change anyway.........

Having a couple of nights in a favourite hotel with mum again.......had to tell her as she was making plans for us, so she was over the moon when I told her......she loved the giant bed she had in her room last time! 

Hope everyone's having  great day........


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> HeHe, Chuckers is on a count down.  Like how you count it in different ways.  I haven't quite yet started any count down, as first one is still months away.  Nice that you get to go away for the week-end, even if to a local campground.  Hope you have no rain as we'll be getting a very wet week-end.  I'm not a big coffee drinker, but I do enjoy a cup now and then.  Iced coffee I can do, if with cream and sugar.  Hot, I tend to like black, but if it is the kind that bites, then cream and sometimes sugar too. Tea is far more my favorite, plain.  I tend to have it most every morning at work too.  A YaY, as UO is getting closer every hour for Chuckers.
> 
> HeHe, Mac, mum would have to have love my daughters.  It didn't make me any more interested in Bag Pipes.  Was neat to hear all the music.   But never bought any to listen to.  I hear bag pipes in July, as we have several bag pipe bands that march in our Fourth of July parades.
> 
> Hope you've had a good cup of coffee Mac, and cats are behaving when you're doing your PT.  Sending good thoughts every day.




I have a website that does the count down for me. It lets you save it so you can go back any time and refresh the numbers. On Saturday I'll do my double digit dance because it will be only 99 days to UO  
Weather is showing a chance of rain this weekend.. but should be pretty decent otherwise. However, that can all change the moment I set up camp.


----------



## keishashadow

If I didn't already have a big ole grin on me mush today (go pens!!!)...

This would've done it, let the summer begin

Ps a sucker for bagpipes and if 20 years younger would likely be inked 

Good day all


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, she is a real little beauty.......but, she's growing up so quickly! She looks so different from last set of pics......and that wasn't so long ago!! Time flies........and she's wearing purple.......

Sorry I have a vision now of you getting a tattoo of a little guy playing bagpipes.........


All packed for my trip home tomorrow.......takes around 5 hours to drive up with an extra half hour break for lunch and comfort break.......hoping for decent weather. 

Feel like a snack...........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Keisha, she is a real little beauty.......but, she's growing up so quickly! She looks so different from last set of pics......and that wasn't so long ago!! Time flies........and she's wearing purple.......
> 
> Sorry I have a vision now of you getting a tattoo of a little guy playing bagpipes.........
> 
> 
> All packed for my trip home tomorrow.......takes around 5 hours to drive up with an extra half hour break for lunch and comfort break.......hoping for decent weather.
> 
> Feel like a snack...........



Nwahaha maybe a stud-ly bagpiper . Note to self, never-ever do an image search for sexy bagpiper.  Some things cannot be unseen

may the road rise up to meet you


----------



## macraven

I still say the little in purple is a Keisha mini me


Schumi sorry have not been around today but wanted to give you a big wave goodbye for the journey today


Hope all homies are doing fine


One more day and weekend is here!


----------



## macraven

Wait!!

Why I still do the hooray weekend is near?

I don't work anymore 
Retired and all days are the same for me

Our night owls are gone

No tinyD or pc in weeks
I still have left the light on for them just in case


----------



## schumigirl

Mac...........as a fellow lady of leisure who gives no thoughts to going to back to work ever........I'm exactly the same.......I still look forward to the weekends........don't think that'll ever change.........


Setting off soon.........friends are looking forward to me coming back with a strong Scottish accent again. Apparently whenever I come back from time at home my Scottish dialect comes back stronger than ever.......... 

Thanks for the wishes........catch youse yins soon.........


----------



## tink1957

Glad I woke up in the middle of the night so I can wish you bon voyage Carole.

Now I'm going back to sleep....good night.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel Schumi. So nice to be able to enjoy family and friends time.  







  Wahoo! 

It's FRIDAY!  Yes, even for the retired or not working today homies - YES!  IT IS FRIDAY.






No matter it was a short work week, I am so ready for the weekend.  And, older one sometimes has a heart.  Offered to take little one to her camp meeting early this Saturday morning.  That means, DH and I will have a quiet Saturday morning.  I need to buy more bacon.  LOL

and a funny:






 -- Yep, HHN is slowly creeping up.  but it's Friday  ----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to make another pot of tea.  Seems, the 56 degrees outside, with the most beautiful sunrise, all the overnight clouds that brought rain are gone leaving it cool and oh so bright.  No matter, the thunderstorms will make a messy commute home this afternoon.  But for now, loving that sunshine.  Have an awesome day all.

Chuckers, one day closer to vacation.  Tick, Tick, Tick.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne - I know... it's only 100 days!!!! SA-WEET!!!

Schumi have a great trip!


----------



## marciemi

For Lynne (and any Hemingway lovers):


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie, I'll be in KW with my little one at the end of August.  We will definitely see some of those cats then.  So cute.  - See Mac, it's a cat day........


----------



## buckeev

Violent one, that Keisha.


----------



## Chuckers

marciemi said:


> For Lynne (and any Hemingway lovers):
> View attachment 241586



I JUST WANT TO SQUEEEEEEEZE that kitten!! SO cute!!!I'll give him a high 12!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Marcie, I'll be in KW with my little one at the end of August.  We will definitely see some of those cats then.  So cute.  - See Mac, it's a cat day........


Where did you end up booking?


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> Where did you end up booking?



Pier House Resort


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Pier House Resort


Sweet! Right next door to where we stayed. There is a CVS right there if you need anything.


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Violent one, that Keisha.



Naw, I'm really just a puddy cat lol


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Holy cow!

It is 10:25 est and Lynne is hitting the coffee 

I bet she will be awake for a little bit


I have loved coffee since I was ten years old 

The last 5 weeks only have had it maybe 5 different days

Never in my life did I ever think I could miss my start of a day without 6 cups of it


And all of a sudden I want a cup of coffee with Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Still here.  Always will share a cup with ya Mac.  

Light on though, DH will be like what?  He was beat, and I think the kids have hit the hay too.

Night owl is trying to feel tired.   Later.


----------



## macraven

Good night Lynne

Join you for coffee another time


----------



## macraven

Lynne I'm here

Got the coffee brewing for us yet?


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning ya'll! It is Saturday right? Up early for garage sale-got the coffee brewed here to Mac. And I have recipes for you too-have to send them when the iPad cooperates. Heck I even have bacon and back yard fresh eggs! Some of those eggs got used in a breakfast casserole yesterday....
DD got her newer car-the girl selling it is moving out of country. Well taken care of 09 Ford Escape-nearly new like interior and exterior, Michelin tires. Since the person selling it liked Alysa and preferred selling it to someone more like herself (who would love her "baby" like she did) she took almost $1k less than asking. Our mechanic loved the car-had some maintenance that was due on it done yesterday. So she is the "broke" college kid now but she has saved her money for years for this. And she will likely be working after classes all summer so she should have some money back in her account by Disney.
We put a sign on her old car yesterday at our garage sale-sold within an hour for price we wanted. So that helped a bit.  I now have the oldest car in the family-01 4Runner, DD wouldn't trade with me. So instead yesterday afternoon (after a nap) I spent 3+hours detailing inside of my car including washing seats/rugs etc.

Ugh have to get moving soon to open garage sale up.

Love the kitty pictures

And the little girl in the purple HM shirt is adorable! Since she clearly loves HM like I do I need to do a kid swap so I have someone who will go on it over and over with me!  And now I need to get that coffee (in my HM mug of course!)


----------



## Lynne G

Had to get little one out the door.


----------



## Lynne G

I am so annoyed with the Dis this morning. Took me 6 times typing the above post.  Lost a bunch and decided to cut my losses.

Hehe, had to make three pots of coffee, seems a teenage girl morning antics had DH drinking all the coffee.

I made tea.  It is raining, and cool, so enjoying warming my hands.  Also made bacon and a bacon, pepper and cheese omelet.  DH came down to have seconds.  Apparently, older one came home from dropping little one off.  Nothing to be had.  

Hoping the rain clears and sun comes out.  I put on shorts, but promptly changed to pants.  T shirt as I am hoping warmth comes with the afternoon sun.  Ah, weather guy just said we can't go more than 5 days without a soaking rain.  Seems to be a pattern for us.  So ready for the summer heat.  I join Schumi in being a lizard.  

So nice to hear your college kid got a great car MonyK.  Lucky older one got my old car for free.  Maybe I will make him pay me one of these days.  I still find it kinda unsettling when older one decides he is going out with his friends.  My kid has wheels.  LoL

With that, older one wants to get out of the house to escape DH drafting him into mowing the lawns.  DH kindly does ours, my mum's and his parents' places.  DH is waiting out the rain.  So, need to get doing errands.  

Have an awesome Saturday every homie.


----------



## macraven

No rain here today
We have had our share of it last week


I'm getting dressed and heading out to MonyK and then to Lynne for food!


MonyK that was a sweet time yesterday
You sold a car and daughter bought a car


----------



## keishashadow

Oldest 2 ds coming for brunch wheee made by me

Carole probably eating haggis

How sweet to find a used car the mechanics likes!


----------



## Lynne G

How was the Brunch?  I bet all were stuffed and happy.

Ate lunch at a place that I have eaten before with no issue.  Well, today there must have been MSG in something.  Not a fun afternoon.  Migraine headache and could not move for about 5 hours.  Dinner was served at 8:45 tonight.  Easy meal of BLT on rolls and mashed potatoes.  Still feel wiped out.   Thankfully it is a quiet night.


----------



## macraven

Hope then migraine is long gone now Lynne 

They are horrible to have


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Yes they are.  I am allergic to MSG, and I try hard to avoid food that are treated with it.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## tink1957

Sorry you had a rough day Lynne.  Migraines are the worst...thankfully I've only experienced a  few and it took me a few days to get back to normal.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Tink.  I just feel drained.   Lucky that I do not get them very often.


----------



## macraven

Hope you get a good sleep
And it's gone in the morning


----------



## wagman67

Well, home ice is a wonderful thing. Tonight was the first Stanley Cup Final game played in Nashville, the first June game played by the Predators...and, thankfully, the first Stanley Cup Final win for the Predators.

The best part? My oldest found out, this morning, he won two tickets to the game!!! He took his brother and they had the time of their lives.

Yeah, you might remember, we were supposed to be at Holiday World this weekend....well, the oldest had been so worn down with the whole strep, mono, enlarged spleen, round trip ride to Orlando, that we decided, earlier this week, not to go. Looks like things work out the way they need to, huh?


----------



## Lynne G

How neat is that Wag.  And what a game!  Sweet the boys got to watch it in person.  Glad he is feeling better.

Sleep did help, but I took more drugs as still not pain free.

Sunday so that means errand running to be ready for the weekly needs.  Solo, as both kids in training this morning.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Terrific news wag in two ways
Preds are awesome and your boys scored in free tickets

Also your oldest is on the mend
I was taken back when you said he an enlarged liver!
Good news that it returning to normal


----------



## macraven

Lynne don't over do it today after recovering from the migraine

 Bet you still feel a tad drained today





A good Sunday morning to all homies this Sunday


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> How was the Brunch?  I bet all were stuffed and happy.
> 
> Ate lunch at a place that I have eaten before with no issue.  Well, today there must have been MSG in something.  Not a fun afternoon.  Migraine headache and could not move for about 5 hours.  Dinner was served at 8:45 tonight.  Easy meal of BLT on rolls and mashed potatoes.  Still feel wiped out.   Thankfully it is a quiet night.



Oh no, that sux.  Why they sneak it into dishes when so many report being sensitive is beyond me. 

My youngest diagnosed with them recently, run in his father's side.  He says the Rx works wonders, pill form but does make him a bit tired.

I'm picky re breakfast foods, usually disappointed when i eat out.  Will say the Orlando hotels' versions are pricey but do tend to do it well.  The one @ PBH is over-the-top.  I passed on it with my family, just wasn't that hungry as they and didn't want to waste the $.  Muffin did me just fine . They all loved it though.

I'm a bit sore this morning from that beatdown in Nashville last night. Holy cow!  We do have a series shaping up.

Quiet here without Carole. Was sad to see London is suffering again

Hoping i beat the cold front/rain before i grill the steaks later today.  Just when our pool water was starting to warm up.


----------



## macraven

Steak?

I'll start driving now


----------



## Lynne G

Good minds think the alike.  Steaks on the grill as the rain will stay north of us.   Yum.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> I was taken back when you said he an enlarged liver!



Sorry Mac, I mistyped...that should be an enlarged spleen (fixed with an edit).


----------



## macraven

That's ok

Spleen is not something you want to be enlarged either

But hope he is getting back to 100% now


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, had to make three pots of coffee, seems a teenage girl morning antics had DH drinking all the coffee.


I have a coffee cup that says "There is a chance this may be Vodka"  Teen girl antics


Lynne G said:


> So nice to hear your college kid got a great car MonyK. Lucky older one got my old car for free. Maybe I will make him pay me one of these days. I still find it kinda unsettling when older one decides he is going out with his friends. My kid has wheels. LoL


Her first car was the one we sold-a 1999 Ford Contour that grandma gave her for her 16th birthday (Gma had just bought herself a new car-she also gave DD $2500 towards this car).  


Lynne G said:


> Lucky that I do not get them very often


Hope it is GONE now. Migraines are awful...



wagman67 said:


> The best part? My oldest found out, this morning, he won two tickets to the game!!! He took his brother and they had the time of their lives.


 Woohoo! that is so fun! Nothing like Cup games!

Pork tenderloin, rosemary roasted potatoes and green beans for dinner tonight. Garden coming along nicely-in a few weeks should be able to get potatoes and green beans from the garden instead of store!

Cleaned house today. washed sheets. easy dinner and the Fear the Walking Dead!!


----------



## macraven

Fear the dead in 70 minutes

Will be watching!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac's done watching walkers, I assume.  Hopefully you're enjoying coffee soon.

Tea for me.  Almost warm morning.  Overcast, and a bit humid.  Poofy  hair these last couple of days.  Brought an umbrella in, though.  My luck, want to go outside, and it will be raining.  Weather guy says to not rule out a thunderstorm today.  Joy, more rain, but so appropriate for a Monday.










So have a good day, and start to the work week.  

Cannot believe 2 more weeks of school.  Then little one will be done.  As my SIL responded to my text that little one will be 16 soon, she wrote back -  Yikes!   Yes indeed.  We're still deciding what to do, if little one drives.  She is not, I mean not, going to be driving my car.  

With that, I need more tea, and something more to eat.  The small piece of pound cake was not enough.


----------



## Chuckers

HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!

Got back from my camping trip last night.. the weather was way too cold for it to be a good time. I don't think it got above 50 degrees and it was overcast right up until I packed my car to go home.. at which it was beautiful weather. Go figure.

I forgot to post on Saturday and missed the big count down milepost! So, I am doing a DELAYED DOUBLE DIGIT DANCE!!!

97 DAYS UNTIL I AM AT UO!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Chuckers.  I'm single digit - 4 months.  Well, a few days short of that.  A big wahoo for getting to less than a three digit day count!


----------



## macraven

I would dance with you Chuckers but about to leave for pt

Your trip will sneak up on you quickly!


Lynne cute kitties!

The little is too little to drive a car
Always hard to have the youngest to start driving 

It gives moms gray hair


Fear the dead was just ok last night for me
I might stop watching it


I expected more


----------



## Chuckers

Yeah.. I am hoping time is going to just fly now! And then it will be over and I will be sad.

This weekend I have to drive to NY to see my sister who went through surgery last Thursday. Should be interesting. She just went through a gastric bypass, a surgery I had two years ago. The other day she texted me 'I don't know how you went through this alone.' I told her, 'what choice did I have?' I guess I didn't realize how difficult it was because I just did what I had to do. It's messages like that one that make me realize I am much stronger than I give myself credit. I've gone through 3 major surgeries on my own and never gave it a second thought.


----------



## tink1957

I'm joining you in the double digit dance chuckers...99 days for me 

I called Trey last night when I got off work and he was having a drink at Citywalk...told him to get an it's 5 o'clock somewhere and have fun ...glad he got good use of the AP this year with 3 trips.

Hope your pt goes well mac. I enjoyed ftwd until Travis died...thought he was finally evolving into a kick tail character...should have known better.

Lynne all I can say is invest in driving lessons...it saved my sanity when my kids turned 16.

Hope everyone has a great day ...time for coffee, bacon and eggs now


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> I'm joining you in the double digit dance chuckers...99 days for me




YAY FOR DANCING!!! So you're coming in on Tuesday?


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> YAY FOR DANCING!!! So you're coming in on Tuesday?


Yes...for 7 wonderful nights at CB and 3 nights at Pop to enjoy Food & Wine...I can't wait


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Fear the dead in 70 minutes
> 
> Will be watching!



It was awesome!!!



tink1957 said:


> I'm joining you in the double digit dance chuckers...99 days for me
> 
> I called Trey last night when I got off work and he was having a drink at Citywalk...told him to get an it's 5 o'clock somewhere and have fun ...glad he got good use of the AP this year with 3 trips.
> 
> Hope your pt goes well mac. I enjoyed ftwd until Travis died...thought he was finally evolving into a kick tail character...should have known better.
> 
> Lynne all I can say is invest in driving lessons...it saved my sanity when my kids turned 16.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day ...time for coffee, bacon and eggs now



Woohoo to you!!! Im dancin with you

Just added on a day early to upcoming trip. I just cringe at what they ask for the values, even with an APH. Holy cow!  Hedging bets, will know if the mr can leave that Saturday a week prior.  Good thing to have SWA points to play with/double book. Believe cancellation is still 5 days prior with WDW for room only?

Eek to the spoiler, alert - i often don't catch till the next day haha. Stayed up last night even thou i greeted dawn @ 5 am. Fell asleep during the talking part tho that I also enjoy

Travis had bulleye on his head from the start, the moral compass tends to not last too long in WD culture gulp

Still...didn't see him land, might just be back as a walker now down the dusty trail.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry Janet...glad you watched already.

I'm pretty sure that we will be seeing walker Travis in the near future


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, sweet - an extra day.  Pretty sure room only at the Mouse is 5 days.  I prefer room only, as also don't have to pay 45 days before.  Woot, fall will be here before ya know it.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne...they changed the due date on packages to 30 days.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Yes...for 7 wonderful nights at CB and 3 nights at Pop to enjoy Food & Wine...I can't wait




That's a nice long trip and the best of both worlds! Are you going to do MNSHHP while you're there? My first night at UO will be a trip to MK to partake in the party!


----------



## Lynne G

tink1957 said:


> Lynne...they changed the due date on packages to 30 days.




thanks Tink, I forgot.  I rarely do packages now.  Easier (and cheaper) to get TA or military rates for the room, and get military tickets.


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> I enjoyed ftwd until Travis died...thought he was finally evolving into a kick tail character...should have known better.



Uh...what!!??? Thanks for the spoiler...was literally about to watch the recording...guess no need to, now.


----------



## macraven

Bet you watched the game


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> Bet you watched the game



You would win that bet.... New Series!


----------



## macraven

The game was amazing.......


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> Uh...what!!??? Thanks for the spoiler...was literally about to watch the recording...guess no need to, now.



Of course there is, if you are a fan of the series!

Tink is a sweetie, it was an inadvertent slip, happens often. Likely, All on board here now get we aren't all able to watch hot shows in real time 



macraven said:


> The game was amazing.......



Lol, not quite the word I'd use

Everybody loves an underdog story, especially when up against the reigning champs...well, except when they happen to be your home team lol

I shall put a smile on it and say here we go, back to where it all began. In my heart I'm thinking more along the line of you snooze, you lose


----------



## Lynne G

Hockey.  Great games so far.  

Ah, a nice soaking rain to start this Tuesday morning.  The taco has to be eaten quickly as minding not to walk in a puddle.  Gray sky and wet.  But warm, 70 right now.  So, muggy with the rain just stopping a short while ago.  






  - So grab a taco today, and enjoy.  It's Tuesday y'all.

Time for tea.  Iced soon.  For once I am not that cool inside, but sweater ready.  The ice box will be cranking soon. 

Later.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Uh...what!!??? Thanks for the spoiler...was literally about to watch the recording...guess no need to, now.



I know.. geez.. now I guess I don't have to start watching the series. Ummm.. what show are we talking about?


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I know.. geez.. now I guess I don't have to start watching the series. Ummm.. what show are we talking about?



Hahahahahahahha
I'll keep my chatter to cats and UO from now on
And also food!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Hahahahahahahha
> I'll keep my chatter to cats and UO from now on
> And also food!



I live alone... I talk to my cats quite a bit... kinda scary...


----------



## Chuckers

Has anyone ever had a 'TimTam'? THEY ARE INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## macraven

I've always been very fond of cats
Thought everyone talked to them

What is a timtam?
Food ?


----------



## Lynne G

No, I don't think I've even seen them for sale where I live.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hockey.  Great games so far.
> 
> Ah, a nice soaking rain to start this Tuesday morning.  The taco has to be eaten quickly as minding not to walk in a puddle.  Gray sky and wet.  But warm, 70 right now.  So, muggy with the rain just stopping a short while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - So grab a taco today, and enjoy.  It's Tuesday y'all.
> 
> Time for tea.  Iced soon.  For once I am not that cool inside, but sweater ready.  The ice box will be cranking soon.
> 
> Later.



It's probably been 2 years since I've eaten a taco. Not even fond of my own.  Won't them eat out, especially @ Taco Bell, that whole mystery meat thing.  Two of my kids like the food there just fine when broke, saying they can order nearly everything off the menu for under $20

Years ago my uncle that swore that the local chinese place served cats & ducks they found easily, being located down near the river.  Turns out he wasn't wrong, they quickly closed it down.


----------



## macraven




----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Of course there is, if you are a fan of the series!
> 
> Tink is a sweetie, it was an inadvertent slip, happens often. Likely, All on board here now get we aren't all able to watch hot shows in real time



Yeah, no worries...I meant I was literally about to watch the show, and I did not have to watch it right then...it put me off of watching it last night...I will eventually get around to it. The problem I have with FTWD...and now, to a lesser degree, TWD, is all of the angst-ridden characters that turn completely stupid...in every bad situation. I am not talking about the occasional 'Dang, I know that walker!' freeze-up moments, I am talking about how they will stare mindlessly for half an episode...in slow motion...until somebody saves their behind...repeatedly. I am exaggerating a bit for effect, but that is what it seems like all too often these days.



keishashadow said:


> Lol, not quite the word I'd use
> 
> Everybody loves an underdog story, especially when up against the reigning champs...well, except when they happen to be your home team lol
> 
> I shall put a smile on it and say here we go, back to where it all began. In my heart I'm thinking more along the line of you snooze, you lose



Well, we'll see how this all plays out...I hope it is in the Preds favor and I know you hope it is in the Pens favor. I will be at Bridgestone, again, Thursday, cheering the Preds on from afar. It has been an awesome series.

I was talking with a co-worker, yesterday, that is a Blackhawks fan...she has not been happy with Predators fans and was really slamming them (while standing in the middle of a bunch of us)...we politely reminded her that we are a fun loving fan base...she wasn't buying it and then double-down and said we were said fans and could not even fill up our arena. I asked what she was talking about and she said she had been to 'several' games this year and the place was half empty every time. I finally had enough and called her out by reminding her that the Preds sold out every game (Pre-season, regular season and post season) and the place has been packed to the rafters every game. She said "well, they might be buying tickets, but they aren't showing up for the games". I finally just had to shake my head and walk away. Bitter much? The Pens fans that I have seen being interviewed have had nothing but good things to say about the Preds fan base...well, at least the ones in Nashville.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Years ago my uncle that swore that the local chinese place served cats & ducks they found easily, being located down near the river.  Turns out he wasn't wrong, they quickly closed it down.


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> Yeah, no worries...I meant I was literally about to watch the show, and I did not have to watch it right then...it put me off of watching it last night...I will eventually get around to it. The problem I have with FTWD...and now, to a lesser degree, TWD, is all of the angst-ridden characters that turn completely stupid...in every bad situation. I am not talking about the occasional 'Dang, I know that walker!' freeze-up moments, I am talking about how they will stare mindlessly for half an episode...in slow motion...until somebody saves their behind...repeatedly. I am exaggerating a bit for effect, but that is what it seems like all too often these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we see how this all plays out...I hope it is in the Preds favor and I know you hope it is in the Pens favor. I will be at Bridgestone, again, Thursday, cheering the Preds on from afar. It has been an awesome series.
> 
> I was talking with a co-worker, yesterday, that is a Blackhawks fan...she has not been happy with Predators fans and was really slamming them (while standing in the middle of a bunch of us)...we politely reminded her that we are a fun loving fan base...she wasn't buying it and then double-down and said we were said fans and could not even fill up our arena. I asked what she was talking about and she said she had been to 'several' games this year and the place was half empty every time. I finally had enough and called her out by reminding her that the Preds sold out every game (Pre-season, regular season and post season) and the place has been packed to the rafters every game. She said "well, they might be buying tickets, but they aren't showing up for the games". I finally just had to shake my head and walk away. Bitter much? The Pens fans that I have seen being interviewed have had nothing but good things to say about the Preds fan base...well, at least the ones in Nashville.



At this point, it will be the team that wants it the most.  Right now momentum is swinging your way.  all year we've never known which pens team will show up, playing so inconsistently.

Frustrating even to seasoned Pittsburgh fans!  We're a mellow lot, hope the team wins but know there's always next year...well, expect for baseball lol.

Will say most of us still giggling over the Kidmans' faux pas of wearing jerseys with their names on the back.  It's just not done in the right circles lol.  I'm sure they have been educated by now

Nashville as an expansion team has every right to be over-the-top excited, heck it was touch & go for awhile for the team there.  Nice to see the franchise stabilize and build it's fan base.  It benefits the entire league.

A good team helps to bring a diverse city together.  I have a FB friend from South America who moved to NYC, then was reluctantly transferred to Nashville.  despite knowing squat re hockey she enjoys hanging out in the sports bars/watching the games and says she was surprised how much she likes the city.

I hate when people get so wound up in sports rivalries they forget the higher purpose.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Keisha, I actually like tacos, I will make some, including my own salsa, and have been know to hit the Bell, but only when wanting cheap too.  Baja we liked better, but all the ones near us closed down.  Eeew, I would definitely not like to eat cat, and not really a duck either.  Only birds I like to eat are chickens and turkeys.  Glad to hear the place got closed down quick.  Korean places have been known to serve dog.  Um, eeew to that too.  I could never.  When my DH was stationed in Korea, one of his jobs was to make sure the commander's dog didn't go missing.  LOL   Well, enjoy some chips and dip than.  Hope your day is less rainy than mine.  It's raining again.  Just going to be one of those days.  Hope that means no soccer practice tonight.  I enjoy evenings in my sweat clothes.  Made meatballs last night, I think some are left over, so meatball sandwiches may be on the dinner menu tonight.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> At this point, it will be the team that wants it the most.  Right now momentum is swinging your way.  all year we've never known which pens team will show up, playing so inconsistently.
> 
> Frustrating even to seasoned Pittsburgh fans!  We're a mellow lot, hope the team wins but know there's always next year...well, expect for baseball lol.
> 
> Will say most of us still giggling over the Kidmans' faux pas of wearing jerseys with their names on the back.  It's just not done in the right circles lol.  I'm sure they have been educated by now
> 
> Nashville as an expansion team has every right to be over-the-top excited, heck it was touch & go for awhile for the team there.  Nice to see the franchise stabilize and build it's fan base.  It benefits the entire league.
> 
> A good team helps to bring a diverse city together.  I have a FB friend from South America who moved to NYC, then was reluctantly transferred to Nashville.  despite knowing squat re hockey she enjoys hanging out in the sports bars/watching the games and says she was surprised how much she likes the city.
> 
> I hate when people get so wound up in sports rivalries they forget the higher purpose.



I agree with you on all points.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> No, I don't think I've even seen them for sale where I live.



They are SOOOOO good... a little on the sweet side, but damn.. I could eat a full box of them.


----------



## Chuckers

I love taco meat. I'll eat it in a bowl with cheese and sour cream - and a little hot sauce if I am feeling 'spicy'. I will make tacos and then use the left over taco meat in an omelet the next night.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I love taco meat. I'll eat it in a bowl with cheese and sour cream - and a little hot sauce if I am feeling 'spicy'. I will make tacos and then use the left over taco meat in an omelet the next night.


Hmm...interesting...sounds good to me...some chunky salsa across the top, bam!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Oh how I have missed my homies!  Been catching up on the last 20 or so pages to see what's been going on.  Dance recital for the girls was Sunday.  woot woot!  Our Tuesday's were INSANE this year.  The girls had dance from 3 - 4 and then T-Ball practice from 6 - 7.  I feel so much relief today!!

Oh yea - except for the fact that I am going to the motherland for 4TH OF JULY WEEK as a last minute trip!!  Uggghhh - what have I done??

@macraven i felt the same way about posting on the other side and not here.  LOL.  It was like coming to town and not visiting family.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey GoN.  So glad you stopped by.  I hear ya on kid schedules.  Soccer ends this month, then calm July, then soccer takes up in gusto in August.  Yay!  4th of July trip.  How nice is that!  What a great time to visit the mouse.


----------



## goNDmay9

Lynne G said:


> Hey GoN.  So glad you stopped by.  I hear ya on kid schedules.  Soccer ends this month, then calm July, then soccer takes up in gusto in August.  Yay!  4th of July trip.  How nice is that!  What a great time to visit the mouse.



YAY!!  You are almost there. 

I am so excited...and equal parts freaking out.  My parents have been begging to take the girls for a while and surprised us with mililtary 4 day park hoppers. YIPPEE! I am just out of touch on the planning side with fast pass+ AND this is last minute.  We have ressies at SOG 7/5 - 7/9 and are nailing down 7/1 - 7/5.  I only want to use 2 days of tickets so we can relax and enjoy the resort - then go again in the fall / winter for a weekend. 

I made a reservation last night for a 2-bedroom at Boulder Ridge (old WLV), but egats!! It's so expensive.  I have analysis paralysis on where to stay.  Two rooms at Beach Club / Club level for around the same price, or I can rent points at Saratoga Springs for a little cheaper  And then I found a post here reminding me of the military rate at Uni's onsite resorts....I am so lucky to have this problem!  How early can I start drinking my prosecco?


----------



## Lynne G

It is 5 o'clock somewhere GoN.  Good problem you have.  So nice to take advantage of the military discounts.


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home !!!
Was wondering when you would check in

I always love when the homies come back here and we can play ketchup!

Your vacation will be great 
Have a drink for me when you are there


----------



## ky07

*Good evening homies 
Hope everyone is well but as for me not so good cause DW is still having episodes of being disoriented but at the same time she is doing well enough not to be hospitalized agian and seems like the medication she was put on isn't helping her anymore. 
So it looks like I may have to cancel our trip to the dark side *


----------



## goNDmay9

ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Hope everyone is well but as for me not so good cause DW is still having episodes of being disoriented but at the same time she is doing well enough not to be hospitalized agian and seems like the medication she was put on isn't helping her anymore.
> So it looks like I may have to cancel our trip to the dark side *


Oh no! @ky07 sending prayers and good vibes. I hope mrs ky feels better soon!


----------



## macraven

StL
Hang in there

A vacation can be planned anytime 
I know it will be disappointing to cancel the trip you have planned months out

But your wife comes first and before a trip to Orlando 
Don't be sad if you do reschedule the trip 

Talk to her doctor and ask for advice on trying a different medication 

Many times the first meds a person starts on for depression is changed to one that better suits a person 

Have a family member that changed meds five times before being on one that did help him out 

Sending hugs, and prayers for all of youse


----------



## macraven

Been out of it today and need to read back to see who and what I have missed

 Been thinking of all the homies here

Counted 9 noses so far

Today is Wednesday and schumi should be home today 

Hope she tells us all the fun food she ate on her trip 

Oh that timtam is it like a chocolate covered graham cracker?
Not familiar with it and pic made me think of what does that chocolate cover


----------



## macraven

No smell of bacon yet so that means carole will not have us all over to her place for breakfast today


----------



## pcstang

Guess I'll turn out the light tonight...


----------



## Metro West

Lots of rain in the area this week...my grass is finally turning green.


----------



## Chuckers

I am TIRED of the rain dammit!!! It's June and it shouldn't be 47 degrees in the morning.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> I am TIRED of the rain dammit!!! It's June and it shouldn't be 47 degrees in the morning.


 Not that cold here with the rain...80s during the day and 70s overnight.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, actually glad you are getting rain to make the grass green.  Hopefully the drought conditions are lifted soon. Yeah, and it's more like summer temperatures for ya.  

PC - ack - up at 3am.  Well, I was up at 4, so I consider that ack too.  

 Hugs to StL.  Yes,vacations can be taken any time.  Good health is important.  

I agree Chuckers.  We're not much better, at 50 degrees this morning.  60 is the high, and it's June!  So ready for summer weather.  Not much rain though.  Wet streets this morning.

Mac, sorry no bacon.  Pound cake today.  Had to hide the last piece, as I didn't know little one is also a fan.  Last time, I got only one piece.  

Hope Schumi has a nice ride home, and has enjoyed her trip.  Lush food I am sure.

Mac, hope your coffee is hot.  Cats need their breakfast ya know.  Hope the PT is going well.  

Well, it is Wednesday, and you know what that means:   Yep, hump day ---  hello Keisha.






but since it is Wednesday, funny reminders too;










Time for more tea.  Hope all the homies are doing well.  I have to say, don't forget the umbrella.   Darn it.  Sun, where are ya?


----------



## Chuckers

Well, on the bright side: Only 8.2 million seconds until my vacation. I found out I can rent a car at the Hertz desk in RPR and I am able to return it after the desk closes at 6pm and not be charged for an extra day. (I only need it for a day trip to Busch Gardens.)


----------



## goNDmay9

@pcstang @macraven I just missed you all last night. Or maybe that is this morning.

It has been raining all week here. Girls water day at school keeps getting postponed and my deck repair/staining is delayed. But the low is 60 and the high is 80 so mornings are nice bad. Girls are still having their water day today. Cloudy but no rain. We'll see what happens with the deck!

@Chuckers 8.2 millions seconds. Ha! Love it. I think I am about a month out.

@LynneG up at 4? Is that an everyday thing? Not looking forward to the fall at all. Kindergarten starts sooo early. Lol.

Excited to hear about @schumigirl food consumption and report!

My children ate spaghetti squash with meatballs for breakfast! I have got to get it together. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Chuckers

goNDmay9 said:


> @Chuckers 8.2 millions seconds. Ha! Love it. I think I am about a month out.



It actually breaks down to:

3 Months
3 Days
16 hours
12 minutes
45 seconds 
(give or take a few minutes) 

But, who's counting?


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Chuckers is a counting person!  And yay for renting a car for the day.  I enjoyed BGT.  We've been there several times, including this past end of December.  

GoND, yep, on week days.  I'm a working early bird.  Eek, you're talking about starting Kindergarten in the fall, I'm having a hard time handling my little one finishing up in 2 weeks.  Junior in the fall, and she's already thinking about the Junior Prom and has formal dresses on the mind. Sigh.  But I am also so happy, end of June means that kids will be working at summer camp.  My summers tend to fly by.   And heck, little one has been eating soup (chicken noodle) for breakfast for years now.  She has never been one for most foods you'd think for breakfast.  She does love bacon, so we give her a pass for not liking most breakfast food that the rest of us enjoy.  

Well, the sun peeked out of the clouds, but the clouds promptly covered it once again.  Tree has not completely turned over its leaves, so maybe no more rain today.  At least the story I'm sticking to.  Still too cool for me.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> HeHe, Chuckers is a counting person!  And yay for renting a car for the day.  I enjoyed BGT.  We've been there several times, including this past end of December.



It's been quite a few years since I have been to BGT and they've got some new coasters for me to ride!!! WHEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Chuckers said:


> It's been quite a few years since I have been to BGT and they've got some new coasters for me to ride!!! WHEEEEEE!!!!!


that has been on our list for years - but then we never end up doing it.


----------



## Chuckers

Okay.. now I am thinking of adding a day trip to Sea World...


----------



## Lynne G

A few nice coasters there too Chuckers.  Kids like Manta, little one the most.  Montu at BGT is both their favorite.


----------



## goNDmay9

Chuckers said:


> Okay.. now I am thinking of adding a day trip to Sea World...


ha ha - me too!


----------



## Chuckers

goNDmay9 said:


> ha ha - me too!



Buying a two day - two park ticket cuts the price down for both parks dramastically. Which gives me enough money to buy FOTL passes in both parks. 



Lynne G said:


> A few nice coasters there too Chuckers.  Kids like Manta, little one the most.  Montu at BGT is both their favorite.



Seaworld has a few more coasters than I remember! AND IT HAS PENGUINS AND OTTERS AND SEA LIONS!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

Chuckers said:


> Buying a two day - two park ticket cuts the price down for both parks dramastically. Which gives me enough money to buy FOTL passes in both parks.
> 
> 
> 
> Seaworld has a few more coasters than I remember! AND IT HAS PENGUINS AND OTTERS AND SEA LIONS!!!



They also have this really nice children's section of the park with these mini rides.  I remember taking my niece and nephew years ago! Such a hidden gem if you have smaller children.


----------



## keishashadow

StL hang in there!



goNDmay9 said:


> YAY!!  You are almost there.
> 
> I am so excited...and equal parts freaking out.  My parents have been begging to take the girls for a while and surprised us with mililtary 4 day park hoppers. YIPPEE! I am just out of touch on the planning side with fast pass+ AND this is last minute.  We have ressies at SOG 7/5 - 7/9 and are nailing down 7/1 - 7/5.  I only want to use 2 days of tickets so we can relax and enjoy the resort - then go again in the fall / winter for a weekend.
> 
> I made a reservation last night for a 2-bedroom at Boulder Ridge (old WLV), but egats!! It's so expensive.  I have analysis paralysis on where to stay.  Two rooms at Beach Club / Club level for around the same price, or I can rent points at Saratoga Springs for a little cheaper  And then I found a post here reminding me of the military rate at Uni's onsite resorts....I am so lucky to have this problem!  How early can I start drinking my prosecco?



Fancy pants, squish into a studio and enjoy the um, togetherness. That's what we do when 'home' @ VWL lol

BC is lovely, SSR...well, it's always nice to still find rooms available there when I'm booking a last minute trip.

I'm glad we are heavy on AKV points, value categories help to really stretch the points

We enjoy all the parks, hoping SW/Aquatica has a better Black Friday this deal to keep the APs humming .    not a fan of the drive to BG though.  Would love to do their halloween activities though if we had more time alloted.


----------



## goNDmay9

keishashadow said:


> StL hang in there!
> Fancy pants, squish into a studio and enjoy the um, togetherness. That's what we do when 'home' @ VWL lol
> .



Thanks @keishashadow!  This is why I love you guys.  It funny - I was JUST thinking.  Why don't I just post all my questions to my homies? 

I think I have been so wrapped up in making sure everyone has a great first experience, that I forget that growing up we were in a 2 double bed hotel room and happy if we were offsite.  Universal has spoiled my family for sure!

Only request from the hubby is that we have plenty of down time to enjoy the resort(s) so i just need to pick one that we can enjoy for the many non park days.  Do you like VWL for those too?  I forgot that was another home resort for you.  Bonnet Creek was sold out else we would be there.  

Thanks for the SSR opinion too!  I needed this.  I tried to get BCV but they sold out of the military rate - and only had club for hotel side.


----------



## goNDmay9

ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Hope everyone is well but as for me not so good cause DW is still having episodes of being disoriented but at the same time she is doing well enough not to be hospitalized agian and seems like the medication she was put on isn't helping her anymore.
> So it looks like I may have to cancel our trip to the dark side *



hey @ky07!  how is the DW feeling?


----------



## marciemi

Heading off to your old stomping ground for the weekend, Mac!  Hanging with the son and GF in St. Louis - no real plans yet.  I'd feel better if he could at least pin down that they'd pick us up at the airport or there's a way to get into his apartment if we take a cab while they're still at work but even that is proving too challenging.  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

Marci take the train/shuttle from the airport to downtown st l

Cheap

Then taxi to their place or have them pick you up 

Wait reread what you said
Have them leave a key for you with a neighbor so you can get into the apt before they get off work 

Are they in the second suburb west of the river ??
Some public transportation will take you west if the city

Love hanging there
Will always miss that area


Have fun there !!!!


----------



## keishashadow

goNDmay9 said:


> Thanks @keishashadow!  This is why I love you guys.  It funny - I was JUST thinking.  Why don't I just post all my questions to my homies?
> 
> I think I have been so wrapped up in making sure everyone has a great first experience, that I forget that growing up we were in a 2 double bed hotel room and happy if we were offsite.  Universal has spoiled my family for sure!
> 
> Only request from the hubby is that we have plenty of down time to enjoy the resort(s) so i just need to pick one that we can enjoy for the many non park days.  Do you like VWL for those too?  I forgot that was another home resort for you.  Bonnet Creek was sold out else we would be there.
> 
> Thanks for the SSR opinion too!  I needed this.  I tried to get BCV but they sold out of the military rate - and only had club for hotel side.



Ooooh, i love talking resorts . Lots of others here who enjoy both parks, perhaps they can chime in too!  We're there the same time, pickins are slim when i had to add on 7/1, took a week, finally booked ASMu at a ridiculous APH rate IMO $111+

Will say I'm pretty sure I'm seeing WDW properties show up on hotwire.  Hilton Bonnet Creek area, select airport shuttle.  Looks like the AS & probably CBR.  Naturally, it's not 100% but always an option. 

Cheaptickets & Orbitz also have the discount codes that help the cause too.

People will cancel five days out, might be some movement @ WDW resorts then.

Did u try renting points thru vrbo for WBC?  We've had good luck with Vacation Strategies who will price match written competitors' quotes.

The Hyatt near WDW is older but has a nice setup, grotto pool & included activities via the re sort fee (biking, rock wall climbing, believe a par 3).  You can get rooms with a very distant FW view there w/small balconies.

I will admit SSR was better than i had expected.  We landed in a golf course view studio in carousel section.  Petty, but it bothered me that the interior hallways were poured concrete, no carpet.  We could walk over to main section & boat launch to DTD/DS.  It just didn't have much of a disney vibe for us.

For resort days, AKV Jambo is great. I like the pool and the animal viewing there, with a car it's great to zip around the back ways to the parks.

Haven't stayed @ VWL since they started construction, yuck.  Went thru that with main pool rehab. Work is Almost done now I believe. Would check that on resorts or DVC board.

We have small # of points @ BWV too, have to bank/borrow to stay for F&W but the ability to walk back cannot be underestimated .  I like the clown pool, reminds me of pennywise hehe.  BC/YC SAB pool is amazing.  It's difficult to book there.

We enjoy BLT, pool nothing special, but mostly for the view of MK & FW.

I didn't want to leave the Poly 

I like PORR near mansions & the main pool over PORFQ



marciemi said:


> Heading off to your old stomping ground for the weekend, Mac!  Hanging with the son and GF in St. Louis - no real plans yet.  I'd feel better if he could at least pin down that they'd pick us up at the airport or there's a way to get into his apartment if we take a cab while they're still at work but even that is proving too challenging.  Sigh.



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family


Trying to get back into the routine at home after a great trip to Universal with the grandbabies. We had a great 10 day vacation there.

It was in the upper 90's while we were there. Had a couple of evening thunderstorms with rain. Didn't mind as Orlando needed the rain.

We spent one night at the Sapphire Falls to check it out. Sapphire is nice, but we were glad to move over to our home away from home the Portofino the next day for the remainder of our stay.

Staff at Sapphire at check in were fantastic. Room was nice and we had a lovely Lagoon View. Will give heads up that it was busy while we were there and line for boat to go to CityWalk and return to SF was long. Boats were moving quickly to get everyone back to their resort in a timely manner.

We tried some new dining. Vivo was good. Plates of food could easily be shared. My grandson is 13 and almost 6 feet tall and 225 pounds of muscle. He plays football....LOL.....all that to tell you it takes alot to fill him up and he had food left over at Vivo.

We had the best meal ever at The Palm at Hard Rock. Fantastic steaks and great service. Grandbabies are still raving about this meal. Thanks Schumi for the suggestion 

Schumi I did go down the slide at Portofino.....was watching people basically scooting off the end of the slide. I have tried everything, but I always rocket off that slide. One run on the slide was enough. Grandson and I laughed so hard.

Tried Moma Della's again at Portofino. Food was very good and great service. Grandbabies like that we were serenaded (That's Amore) while we ate.

As always stay at Portofino was great. Always feel so welcome there. Its awesome. Looking forward to going back for HHN.

Did not do VB while we were there. Will take them next May. This will allow time to perfect issues they were having.

Glad we took 2 days to get the babies back to Southern Indiana. There was a wreck between semi tractor trailers. Heard on the news it was about 2:30 am Friday morning. Sounds like one driver fell asleep at the wheel in the East bound I24 crossed over into the West bound I24 and hit another tractor trailer and both drivers were killed. I24 was shut off from exit 174 west bound and had to detour all the west bound traffic to 41 north until we could get back on I24 near Nickajack lake. Was two hours added to trip, but always feel so sorry to hear of traffic fatalities.

I will admit that I'am exhausted. LOL.....I always say while on vacation my body is in vacation mode and will endure walking, heat and sweating etc...and when I return home I need a few days to recover. I will tell you I loved the bench in Knockturn Alley. Perched there a few times for a rest.

They have tweaked the Butterbeer recipe since the soft opening of Hogsmeade. I did not like it then butterscotch flavor was very strong. Have not tried it since until this trip. Tried some of grandsons frozen butterbeer and it was good, but still would not drink a glass on my own.

Sounds like everyone here are exited about their upcoming trips to Universal.

GoNDmay9 nice to see you back.

Keisha great to see the start up of the official HHN 27 thread.

Glad to hear Wagman67 son was able to enjoy the parks.

Sorry to miss Pcstang and his littles. Look forward to saying hi in October to you and your lovely family and more of the Sans homies if possible.

Mac hope you are improving day by day.

Tink hope you are doing well and the hand is healed up?

Monyk are your chicken babies liking their new home (coup)?

Lynne hope your weather warms up.

Chuckers like the countdown. Now that's serious vacation tracking.

Ky07 hope your wife improves quickly. Prayers that she will get better soon


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> Wait reread what you said
> Have them leave a key for you with a neighbor so you can get into the apt before they get off work
> 
> Are they in the second suburb west of the river ??
> Some public transportation will take you west if the city


They apparently don't know any of their neighbors.  And don't want to talk to the front desk.  And apparently you need a key card just to get into the building in the first place.  It's sounding like we'll just chill at the airport for an extra 2.5 hours and wait for someone to pick us up vs. paying the money for a cab (son says you can't Uber from the airport there) and then not being able to get in anyway.  

They're about 15 minutes south/west of the airport (I'm not sure if more south or west).  Still inside the beltway at least.  But probably easier just to hang as Royce will have luggage as he's flying directly to Cali for a week from there.  Otherwise I'd be more motivated to just haul our carryons and explore while waiting.  Ah well, I'm sure the airport has Pokemon.


----------



## macraven

You do love your pokeman

Think last year you got two stops at the machine to replace the extra battery for the phone 




Well homies time for lights out

Now will be the one time tinyD comes around to visit 

Hope she does not stub her toe or stumble over the cat if she shows up later


----------



## schumigirl

Lot to catch up on.........

StL.........so sorry you have to cancel your trip. I hope DW gets the help she needs and recovers quickly......I`m sure you will make sure she is taken care of.......

Robo.......glad to hear the trip was another success, it sounds perfect........I can imagine you on that slide again........ And so glad you enjoyed The Palm!!! One of our favourite places to eat in Orlando.......can`t wait to eat there again this year.


Nice to be back........had a fabulous time at mum`s and saw all brothers and sisters and one niece and nephew this visit. Loved visiting The Atholl Palace again as a treat for my mum and we loved it again. Food was amazing there........all fresh local produce and plenty of smoked salmon which is my favourite. That and champagne for breakfast is a lovely way to start the day when you don't have to drive. Very relaxing time with a few spa treatments along the way and one long walk through Highland woodland.

Back to normality now........laundry and housework, although having an afternoon out with friend tomorrow........

And slight change of plans for our trip this year......


My 50th Birthday present is a trip to New York!! So thrilled to be going back there again for the 4th time, and my husband hasn't been to New York so I`m very excited to show him the City I love so much.......we`ll have 5 nights there and then fly down to Orlando on my actual birthday a day early........very excited. So 5 nights in New York and then 19 in Orlando......nice way to celebrate 50th birthday and 25th wedding anniversary..........husband is very popular right now   It was a surprise as I had no clue that`s what he was thinking for me.........I  have the best husband ever........... 

I may even plan a little with this trip now.........

Been asking my new travel guru Keisha for advice on internal flights as we`ve never done that before..........Managed to change flights out from the UK from Orlando to New York with just an admin charge.........and looking forward to arriving in Orlando after only a 3 hour flight and not the usual of being awake for almost a day!!!

So, that's my news.........need a catch up now on what I`ve missed.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Yay  for more vacation time for Carole...Tom is a keeper.


----------



## Lynne G

YAY!  Schumi''s back and so is Robo.  So glad to hear Schumi's was relaxing and enjoyed family time, and Robo, glad to hear you had such fun with the grandbabies.  

Tink, save travels.  Ha, what we do for our kids.  Haven't been back to that airport is quite a long time.  Hope your wait goes fast.  

Well, what a day makes, and a high weather system entering.  Sun, yes sun, made an annoying drive.  Still at 54, but the heat is coming.  That jet stream is moving north, so we should see close to 90 degrees by Saturday.  Time to fire up the grill again.  

Yep, it's Thursday, so grab a drink -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




oh, and  Mac,






  don't you need more?  LOL

Well, it's time for more tea, and I need to find something to eat, seems no pound cake and kids raided the tastsykakes.  May look for some animal crackers.  

Have a great day all, stay hydrated.


----------



## Chuckers

goNDmay9 said:


> They also have this really nice children's section of the park with these mini rides.  I remember taking my niece and nephew years ago! Such a hidden gem if you have smaller children.



Ummm... I'll be a 52 y.o. big child... does that count?


----------



## Chuckers

Welcome back Schumi and Robo! Glad you both had great trips! 

Tomorrow I drive to NY to visit my sister who is recovering from some surgery. She's making me my all time favorite comfort food meal for my birthday.. Meatloaf and mashed potatoes! Which is really nice of her as she can't eat any of it. 

These short trips will help me get through the next 135,360 hours until I get to actual Universal resort property! I hate and love that Universal is so much more flexible than WDW when it comes to planning. Because I haven't planned my vacation down to the hour, as I would with a WDW trip, I keep thinking about different things to do and how to do them. 

For example: I really want to go to Busch Gardens on Wednesday.. so that requires a car and a ticket (which costs $90). The park opens at 10 am and closes at 5 pm, so a FOTL pass is required (for me because being solo I REALLY hate lines). The Hertz desk at RPR opens at 8am. Considering time to process, pick up, and leave with the car, and the possible (hah.. definite) traffic on I-4, I think I am cutting it very close to being at BG by rope drop. HOWEVER.. If I add a day at SeaWorld, the 2-park - 2-day ticket is only $110. Making each park only $55 (a steal really). I can pick up the car on Tuesday and even with an 8am opening, I think I can make it to SeaWorld by 10 am for opening (It's open til 6, so I get an extra hour anyway). This will allow me to leave on Wednesday at 8am on the dot, because I'll already have the car, and make a 10am opening at Busch Gardens. The only downside is I will have to pay for parking at RPR for one night. 

This means I'll be able to hit 6 major parks (US, IOA, VB, MK, BG, and SQ) in one trip! That will be a record for me. Last year, I did 5 on the west coast (DL, CA, 6F, US, KBF). 

I'm going to be SO wiped out after this 'vacation'. But I'll be happy


----------



## keishashadow

Busy day today. Family coming over to watch game & im making wings whee. Glad it's chilly, that fryer really heats up the house

 Lynne I could see my breath this am when I took the poich outside  No frost in car phew. Pretty sure I saw my tomato plants shuddering 

Welcome home carole & again I am so excited for you two in this next chapter if your lives together!





tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yay  for more vacation time for Carole...Tom is a keeper.



Are you all better now?


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Welcome back Schumi and Robo! Glad you both had great trips!
> 
> Tomorrow I drive to NY to visit my sister who is recovering from some surgery. She's making me my all time favorite comfort food meal for my birthday.. Meatloaf and mashed potatoes! Which is really nice of her as she can't eat any of it.
> 
> These short trips will help me get through the next 135,360 hours until I get to actual Universal resort property! I hate and love that Universal is so much more flexible than WDW when it comes to planning. Because I haven't planned my vacation down to the hour, as I would with a WDW trip, I keep thinking about different things to do and how to do them.
> 
> For example: I really want to go to Busch Gardens on Wednesday.. so that requires a car and a ticket (which costs $90). The park opens at 10 am and closes at 5 pm, so a FOTL pass is required (for me because being solo I REALLY hate lines). The Hertz desk at RPR opens at 8am. Considering time to process, pick up, and leave with the car, and the possible (hah.. definite) traffic on I-4, I think I am cutting it very close to being at BG by rope drop. HOWEVER.. If I add a day at SeaWorld, the 2-park - 2-day ticket is only $110. Making each park only $55 (a steal really). I can pick up the car on Tuesday and even with an 8am opening, I think I can make it to SeaWorld by 10 am for opening (It's open til 6, so I get an extra hour anyway). This will allow me to leave on Wednesday at 8am on the dot, because I'll already have the car, and make a 10am opening at Busch Gardens. The only downside is I will have to pay for parking at RPR for one night.
> 
> This means I'll be able to hit 6 major parks (US, IOA, VB, MK, BG, and SQ) in one trip! That will be a record for me. Last year, I did 5 on the west coast (DL, CA, 6F, US, KBF).
> 
> I'm going to be SO wiped out after this 'vacation'. But I'll be happy



Enjoy visit w ur sis!

Hmm short BG hours - is that an event night or are they all that limited your trip?

There used to be a free shuttle to BG from SW area. Friends not thrilled they missed rope drop

That's a full trip indeed!  A few years ago we did a doozie I'd like to repeat when we have more time & $ lol

 vegas, USH-RIP, knots scary farm VIP one night pkg, DLH for 4 nights & MNSSHP, back on plane to RPH for HHN & RIP & AKV for 6 days MNSSHP, SW & A   It was awesome!


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Enjoy visit w ur sis!
> 
> Hmm short BG hours - is that an event night or are they all that limited your trip?
> 
> There used to be a free shuttle to BG from SW area. Friends not thrilled they missed rope drop
> 
> That's a full trip indeed!  A few years ago we did a doozie I'd like to repeat when we have more time & $ lol
> 
> vegas, USH-RIP, knots scary farm VIP one night pkg, DLH for 4 nights & MNSSHP, back on plane to RPH for HHN & RIP & AKV for 6 days MNSSHP, SW & A   It was awesome!




BG's hours for the weekdays in Sept are 10-5, no event I could find. Which is odd.. SeaWorld is 10-6 and UO is 9-7. I'm sure Disney is in the 9-7 range for most parks.


Keisha, that's one AMAZING trip.. I would so be exhausted. I wish I could get that much time off in one lump!


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> BG's hours for the weekdays in Sept are 10-5, no event I could find. Which is odd.. SeaWorld is 10-6 and UO is 9-7. I'm sure Disney is in the 9-7 range for most parks.
> 
> 
> Keisha, that's one AMAZING trip.. I would so be exhausted. I wish I could get that much time off in one lump!



Yes, rarely does the mr agree to taking off 2 weeks consecutively, let alone the 18 days needed for that one 

Wow, no idea all the parks had such abbreviated hours in September.  Guess with the lower crowds you can get lots more accomplished though


----------



## goNDmay9

schumigirl said:


> Nice to be back........had a fabulous time at mum`s and saw all brothers and sisters and one niece and nephew this visit. Loved visiting The Atholl Palace again as a treat for my mum and we loved it again. Food was amazing there........all fresh local produce and plenty of smoked salmon which is my favourite. That and champagne for breakfast is a lovely way to start the day when you don't have to drive. Very relaxing time with a few spa treatments along the way and one long walk through Highland woodland.....



Welcome Back!  i thought you had me a smoked salmon.  then you really had me at champagne...and then you finished with a spa and a walk through the highlands!  YES PLEASE!


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Are you all better now?


Yes, I'm all healed up now except for a little soreness when I make a fist.  Have fun watching the game...family game nights are the best.

Welcome back to Robo and Carole...you were missed.

StL...sad to hear your wife had a setback, hope she gets better soon and finds the meds that work for her  your homies are here for you.

Chuckers...more park time is always good and I'm sorry I missed your question about MNSSHP...we went last year and had a blast but probably not going this year.

Lynne, I think you had me confused with marcie...I only drive to work and the grocery store so the kids let their dad do airport duty...I hate driving.

I finally have a day off after working 7 in a row...so much housework and yard work so little time...think I'll just wait a bit and enjoy the peppermint toads Trey brought back from our favorite place.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## goNDmay9

@Robo


Chuckers said:


> Ummm... I'll be a 52 y.o. big child... does that count?


absolutely!


----------



## tink1957

Hi goND...glad to see you here again.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Yes, rarely does the mr agree to taking off 2 weeks consecutively, let alone the 18 days needed for that one
> 
> Wow, no idea all the parks had such abbreviated hours in September.  Guess with the lower crowds you can get lots more accomplished though




Low crowds is a blessing and a curse. An FOTL pass lets me do everything I want and more during low crowds. But, because the parks shut down early, it leaves me with not much to do at night. I am not a bar person. Plus, as I have said many times previous, I LOVE parks at night.. all the lights/neon make them beautiful. Coasters in the dark are also more thrilling.


----------



## goNDmay9

@keishashadow we are definitely resort people.  we are not the family that is gone all day and only sleeps in the room.  I am also trying to find a good place to watch the fireworks and either stay at that resort or try and get an ADR.  I think the crowds may be too much to try and see it from inside the parks.  

I am seriously thinking of PBH (or Hard Rock because hubby and the girls have never been).  Since we are within 30 days - we lose the ADR and Fast Plus perks of staying onsite anyway.  PS - that Vegas trip sounds amazing!! 

@Chuckers safe travels to your sisters! i love the non planning aspect of the darkside! i am so spoiled now.  

@Robo56 my parents had the same thoughts on sapphire falls.  just like that bubble in the comic section of IOA says - i am gonna need a vacation from this vacation! okay - you and @schumigirl have just added the palms to our next trip.  

@marciemi if you don't already have one, buy one of those battery chargers if you can.  they are a lifesaver in airports. you can get them pretty cheap on amazon.  its basically a power block that charges without connecting to an outlet.  

@tink1957 i swear i never catch up on housework and yardwork!

@macraven do you have pt today?


----------



## goNDmay9

tink1957 said:


> Hi goND...glad to see you here again.



hi tink!  glad to be back for sure.  now i need to look back to see what happened to your hand.  glad you are feeling better.


----------



## marciemi

goNDmay9 said:


> @marciemi if you don't already have one, buy one of those battery chargers if you can.  they are a lifesaver in airports. you can get them pretty cheap on amazon.  its basically a power block that charges without connecting to an outlet.


Lol.  I travel with a minimum of 4 of them.  Have 2 of the Fuel Rods from Disney, a super-powerful one (that will last a couple days), and a powered phone case.  I keep my phone linked to an external charger at all times (unless it's plugged into the wall).  Seriously, my phone battery lasts at most 2 hours without one.  (Iphone 6).  We may be buying new ones but waiting for the next version to come out and see what it offers.  I also hate that they've done away with trading in or a free/reasonable priced upgrade every couple years and dread paying well over $1000 for both of us to get a new one.


----------



## goNDmay9

marciemi said:


> Lol.  I travel with a minimum of 4 of them.  Have 2 of the Fuel Rods from Disney, a super-powerful one (that will last a couple days), and a powered phone case.  I keep my phone linked to an external charger at all times (unless it's plugged into the wall).  Seriously, my phone battery lasts at most 2 hours without one.  (Iphone 6).  We may be buying new ones but waiting for the next version to come out and see what it offers.  I also hate that they've done away with trading in or a free/reasonable priced upgrade every couple years and dread paying well over $1000 for both of us to get a new one.


FOUR?!  ha ha ha ha ha haha.  that is awesome.   hubby has the 6 plus and i have the 6s.  Hubby typically sells his and then uses the money to "trade up".  My last phone had one leg in the grave and the other on a banana peel - so i had to trade mine in under that att next plan.  We will see what comes out in the fall...


----------



## buckeev

Wow! Y'all have been a BUNCH of biziee bunnies! 

Quick fly-by to send prayers to KY07's wifey. Take good care of her!

Looks like my son and I are gonna take the "quick" trip into the belly of the inferno...errr Orlando in the summer. Got AP rate of $90 for 4 nts at AS Sports, we've stayed there once and it did the job. Of course, I'll be watching for a "deal" to op up at POR or FQ, (boats would be nice, since he wants to go to Disney Quest on June 3, July 1 & 2...Wants to close them down!) Might hafta sneak over to Minionville for a day or two also...Hate to not use those APs!

Everybody get well that's ill...and get Happy that's sad. Good grammer, Me knows. 

Robert


----------



## Chuckers

buckeev said:


> Wow! Y'all have been a BUNCH of biziee bunnies!
> 
> Quick fly-by to send prayers to KY07's wifey. Take good care of her!
> 
> Looks like my son and I are gonna take the "quick" trip into the belly of the inferno...errr Orlando in the summer. Got AP rate of $90 for 4 nts at AS Sports, we've stayed there once and it did the job. Of course, I'll be watching for a "deal" to op up at POR or FQ, (boats would be nice, since he wants to go to Disney Quest on June 3, July 1 & 2...Wants to close them down!) Might hafta sneak over to Minionville for a day or two also...Hate to not use those APs!
> 
> Everybody get well that's ill...and get Happy that's sad. Good grammer, Me knows.
> 
> Robert




Good luck with a WDW deal in the middle of summer! POFQ is my favorite resort.


----------



## macraven

_Back home schumi and Robo
You both were missed

AND we always miss all the homies when they don't check in to Mom_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi
Was thrilled ironing was not on your list today of household chores to be done today

It has been eons since I have held one in my hands
Almost forget what they look like_


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, that's a good rate Buckeev.  Ya, even though we didn't go to the dark side parks, we had to eat at CityWalk, as free parking with AP.  Yep, that's good math.  Love FQ, going to celebrate Christmas with the mouse there this year.  

Oops, sorry Tink.  Yep, meant Marcie.  All you with older kids on their own.  The way older one is now in mode, it might be a tad longer than we thought.  Eek, my older one will start his second decade on this earth.  

Safe travels Marcie.  We upgraded a few months ago.  Around 30 dollars each to buy our old phones.   Now my phone bill is back to paying off the new phones.  Glad to hear you have so many portable charging devices.  I have a charging phone cover and a handful of rods too.  I have to keep buying them, as kids seem to take them, and they mysteriously disappear.

HaHa, iron?  The cleaners press shirts.  

Well, so much for that sun.  Sweater on, cool enough inside I am not a happy lizard.

It's a what for dinner day.  Not sure, have to see what's left in the frig.  I have a feeling kids will want Chinese.  It' s going to be a long night.  Two more late night practices and we get a 6 week reprieve.   Hmm, tree leaves are turning over, I hope that means no rain.  We have chance of rain every day this week.  Sigh.  So ready for the heat wave the weather dude said is coming.  Yeah, I'm a lizard.  Much rather be hot, than too blessedly cold.


----------



## macraven

Had many posts here and mentioned all of youse then got error message and they were eaten up

I hate when that happens and I know some of youse has gone through that too

Today is not my day for thinking and rewriting 

Update on me 
Some knew I am basically bed ridden
Only up and out of the house for 3 weekly visits for PT
And once a week for blood draws due to taking Coumadin 

And frequent  ultrasound testing 

Had last ultrasound yesterday
One blood clot not visible and that vein is now 100% open and clear
Yaaa

But other blood clot still large and not dissolved 
But has not moved

See the surgeon again tomorrow 
Need to get things lined up so I can book a flight for Orlando 

That is my only real concern

Lol

More fretting on can I fly than when will the clot dissolve 

At this point, reruns of law and order and Miami csi are getting boring


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Had many posts here and mentioned all of youse then got error message and they were eaten up
> 
> I hate when that happens and I know some of youse has gone through that too
> 
> Today is not my day for thinking and rewriting
> 
> Update on me
> Some knew I am basically bed ridden
> Only up and out of the house for 3 weekly visits for PT
> And once a week for blood draws due to taking Coumadin
> 
> And frequent  ultrasound testing
> 
> Had last ultrasound yesterday
> One blood clot not visible and that vein is now 100% open and clear
> Yaaa
> 
> But other blood clot still large and not dissolved
> But has not moved
> 
> See the surgeon again tomorrow
> Need to get things lined up so I can book a flight for Orlando
> 
> That is my only real concern
> 
> Lol
> 
> More fretting on can I fly than when will the clot dissolve
> 
> At this point, reruns of law and order and Miami csi are getting boring



 Guess you should celebrate the 'good' vein.  A clot never good, not moving is a a good thing I'd guess. 

Get your ducks in a row after you talk to surgeon.  Too bad you can't just call Mr roto rooter to get rid of that bad boy!JK know it has to be frustrating for you this is dragging on.


----------



## macraven

Thought I would openly share my medical condition as I still read over first page threads in all 4 forums daily to moderate

But not always able to post and chat here as much as I have over the years

That bothers me but I have times of ugly pain and under the influence of pain relief would be noticed if I did chat and post during those periods each day 
Lol

Don't want to have all of you report me if I become Dr J and Mr Hyde 

Lol


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Thought I would openly share my medical condition as I still read over first page threads in all 4 forums daily to moderate
> 
> But not always able to post and chat here as much as I have over the years
> 
> That bothers me but I have times of ugly pain and under the influence of pain relief would be noticed if I did chat and post during those periods each day
> Lol
> 
> Don't want to have all of you report me if I become Dr J and Mr Hyde
> 
> Lol


Aw...why not mac...it would be entertaining 

Hope that clot gets busted and you are pain free soon 

Frustrating to type here today


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Back home schumi and Robo
> You both were missed
> 
> AND we always miss all the homies when they don't check in to Mom_





macraven said:


> _Schumi
> Was thrilled ironing was not on your list today of household chores to be done today
> 
> It has been eons since I have held one in my hands
> Almost forget what they look like_



Thanks mac.......I did try to email when I could, but up in the wilds it's a hit and miss......and on my phone too.....you know what that's like.....lol......

We all have you in our prayers mac, you know that.......being in pain is hard to deal with, and you certainly have had your share this time around. 




Lynne, I don't mind ironing .....tried a cleaners once for ironing service.......none were up to my standards, so prefer to do it myself. Takes no time at all........I am very much my mother's daughter that way.......

Been in and out all day......will eventually catch up with everything........sent Janet half an email earlier......thought I'd be back within an hour........didn't work out.......finally just eaten and now popping out to do our duty and vote in our General Election........lord help us if it's the wrong result tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

I actually don't mind ironing, Schumi, but our local cleaners are reasonable priced, and do a good job.  Also, starch for me, so DH always gets a clean, white shirt.  Rest of the stuff, I do iron.  Friend irons her kids undies.  Um, I'm not that nice a mom I guess.  

Mac, sending well wishes more mummy dust.  HHN is so ready for ya.  I hope that nasty clot gets flushed out right away.  Good that the doctors are working with ya, and thankful to hear at least one has cleared out.  Less than 4 months now, so looking forward to seeing DIS friends.  You are always welcome to send an email or give  call.  I like to see day time TV as I usually don't get to see it, but when I was home with the kids for months, ya, TV got old.  Hope you can get around more soon, and hope the pain goes away even shorter.


----------



## schumigirl

Nope, don't need cleaners to get my husband and sons office shirts brilliant white........mine are gleaming.......my mother irons underwear and socks........it makes her happy so I don't comment. 


Voting done........now going to sit and book tickets for Wicked which I have assured DH he will love.......I've already seen it twice on Broadway and once in London but love it! Will only see one show this year as we are only there 5 nights and one day will be out visiting family on Long Island. Can't wait. 

Also will get Manhattan hotel booked, we are down to choosing between 3.......and tomorrow maybe.......internal flights.......I think JFK is just as easy an option as La Guardia for flights to Orlando........I think??? 

And it's still raining here..........


----------



## Lynne G

The NYC trip was such a great present for ya Schumi.  DH is a keeper.  For both airports, I would think the prices would be about the same.  I think all the airlines have fares out for the fall now, so booking the flight from there to Orlando may be something to book soon too.  Lovely time of year there also.


----------



## marciemi

So sorry to hear all this, Mac.  Knew there was a lot going on but not any details.  Please let us know what they tell you tomorrow (especially if it involves booking flights here!).  And lots of pixie dust and mummy dust and whatever else we can send your way!  And we're always here for you - whether Dr. J or Mr. H.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> The NYC trip was such a great present for ya Schumi.  DH is a keeper.  For both airports, I would think the prices would be about the same.  I think all the airlines have fares out for the fall now, so booking the flight from there to Orlando may be something to book soon too.  Lovely time of year there also.



Thanks Lynne......not bothered about cost as internal flights I've looked at so far are very reasonable.....well,  compared to what we pay for flights to be honest........more for convenience of travel to airport........yep, looking forward to being there September, only ever been during April and May/June.



Fed up with rain........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Thought I would openly share my medical condition as I still read over first page threads in all 4 forums daily to moderate
> 
> But not always able to post and chat here as much as I have over the years
> 
> That bothers me but I have times of ugly pain and under the influence of pain relief would be noticed if I did chat and post during those periods each day
> Lol
> 
> Don't want to have all of you report me if I become Dr J and Mr Hyde
> 
> Lol


You're a puddy cat, even with the pain a classy broad, not sure u have a mr Hyde inside - you 

Lol Initially used another adjective in front of cat that was promptly censored, who knew?


----------



## Monykalyn

zHoly crow batman! do I have a lot to catch up on! 
Oh and sorry Mac-I just blew up your email



keishashadow said:


> A good team helps to bring a diverse city together. I have a FB friend from South America who moved to NYC, then was reluctantly transferred to Nashville. despite knowing squat re hockey she enjoys hanging out in the sports bars/watching the games and says she was surprised how much she likes the city.


Love love a good sports rivalry!
Good sports fans from any city are a ton of fun! This coming from a diehard Bball Cardinals fan that has attended games in other cities. True love of the sport itself always shines through.


Lynne G said:


> Korean places have been known to serve dog.


ahhh yeah. DH old fraternity had a great Korean place down a block from them. Never any strays around. The place was shut down a few years later. Draw your own conclusions...


Lynne G said:


> Soccer ends this month, then calm July, then soccer takes up in gusto in August. Yay! 4th of July trip. How nice is that! What a great time to visit the mouse.


Wish we had slower summer schedule-DS has soccer clinic (thankfully just once a week), middle has 2 days of band camp every other week, end of july and first full week of august is mandatory. Plus she is in PE summer school 8-11 until July. Oldest has summer school (physics and calc 2) M-th 8-4. Bonus dtr has work (2 different jobs). DH is off for the summer but has conventions and summer meetings starting week after 4th of July.
I just printed my schedule through September. OMG. Summer is gone.



ky07 said:


> *Good evening homies
> Hope everyone is well but as for me not so good cause DW is still having episodes of being disoriented but at the same time she is doing well enough not to be hospitalized agian and seems like the medication she was put on isn't helping her anymore.
> So it looks like I may have to cancel our trip to the dark side *


Hope she is doing better now! Vacations can be rescheduled, and something to look forward to.  I know this has to be tough for you guys...



keishashadow said:


> BC is lovely, SSR...well, it's always nice to still find rooms available there when I'm booking a last minute trip.


LOVED BC 2 years ago-but got amazing rate. And we have studio rented at SSR for August? Hoping proximity to DS is enough to make up for shortcomings?


keishashadow said:


> Orbitz also have the discount codes that help the cause too


Just booked CSR for first part of August trip through orbitz this am. Have to call them though to get the reservation number to link in MDE-had to explain to the dude in customer service how this worked LOL. It is always a chuckle when I can teach someone a part of their job. Bonus is I booked all our FP+ for 2nd part of split stay today (FP+ window otherwise didn't open until Saturday). Middle is very excited about Flight of Passage.



keishashadow said:


> I will admit SSR was better than i had expected


yay!


keishashadow said:


> BC/YC SAB pool is amazing. It's difficult to book there.


Stormalong Bay is amazing. We spent an entire day just hanging poolside. I hear HH now has Sunken Treasure back on drink menu due to so many of us asking for it...


Robo56 said:


> They have tweaked the Butterbeer recipe since the soft opening of Hogsmeade. I did not like it then butterscotch flavor was very strong. Have not tried it since until this trip


I have an amazing "adult" version of this



Robo56 said:


> Monyk are your chicken babies liking their new home (coup)?


They are great! New coop is amazing. Pecking order among the hens is brutal-tough to watch. It is  what it is though. All is well though. My baby just hopped up the stairs and is sitting on me right now on as I enjoy beautiful weather on the deck.



marciemi said:


> They're about 15 minutes south/west of the airport (I'm not sure if more south or west).


STL is very confusing with "west county, south county" etc. The metro is nice and reliable though.


schumigirl said:


> My 50th Birthday present is a trip to New York!! So thrilled to be going back there again for the 4th time, and my husband hasn't been to New York so I`m very excited to show him the City I love so much...


WOW! What an awesome way to celebrate!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Have a great day all, stay hydrated.


Does cranberry juice count (with vodka and triple sec)?


marciemi said:


> Have 2 of the Fuel Rods from Disney, a super-powerful one


Are these worth it? we have a few different kinds of rechargable packs


goNDmay9 said:


> . My last phone had one leg in the grave and the other on a banana peel


This is how my geek DH and oldest DD describe my tech!



Lynne G said:


> going to celebrate Christmas with the mouse there this year.


What are your dates? We have to pick DD up by 1/6/18...trying to convince DH that NYE in Epcot just us is our Christmas present!



Lynne G said:


> The cleaners press shirts





macraven said:


> One blood clot not visible and that vein is now 100% open and clear


sooo some good news?? Argh that stubborn 2nd clot!

Off tomorrow-oil change for the truck, than walk/exercise scheduled with former boss who is also a good friend (haven't been able to catch up for a few weeks). Then it is 3rd friday (doesn't matter if it is actual 3rd friday of month or not-just our "code" to get together) with the usual gang, and night out listening to band celebrating a bday with a Sertoma Sister. Saturday will be spend recuperating . 

Scheduled FP for August trip today. It is why I am out of vodka. Uni has it done right-stay on site, no worries! 
Sweet and sour chicken for dinner tonight. Leftovers scheduled until Sunday-then it is Brisket and all the sides. Miss Schumi's meal descriptions! Sorry your trip is done, but selfishly glad I get to read (hopefully) of your wonderful dinners and desserts you plan!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK our dates are 21 to 28 mouse and 28 to 31 harry.  FQ then RPR.  Other than a mouse xmas party last year, never been in any of the mouse or harry parks only Busch ones for the holidays.


----------



## goNDmay9

buckeev said:


> Wow! Y'all have been a BUNCH of biziee bunnies!
> 
> Quick fly-by to send prayers to KY07's wifey. Take good care of her!
> 
> Looks like my son and I are gonna take the "quick" trip into the belly of the inferno...errr Orlando in the summer. Got AP rate of $90 for 4 nts at AS Sports, we've stayed there once and it did the job. Of course, I'll be watching for a "deal" to op up at POR or FQ, (boats would be nice, since he wants to go to Disney Quest on June 3, July 1 & 2...Wants to close them down!) Might hafta sneak over to Minionville for a day or two also...Hate to not use those APs!
> 
> Everybody get well that's ill...and get Happy that's sad. Good grammer, Me knows.
> 
> Robert


Let us know if you end up at DQ. We are definitely planning on closing her down. So many great memories.


----------



## goNDmay9

First of all. Iron?? What's that?? I never use ours. I need to see if I can send you all this battle I posted on Instagram between a Bow and myself. Let's just say I found the iron and the starch and I won!

@Monykalyn what is this Sunken Treasure you speak of? And an adult version of butterbeer? Do tell!

@macraven so excited to hear the update on clot 1! Clot 2 is already on its way out!  sending mixie dust your way (mummy + pixie = mixie) I'm an analyst. We love all facets of you BTW. drJ And Mr H!! You should have seen me Pre-Recital on Sunday. PS: have you ever watched house of cards on Netflix?

@schumigirl gleaming?? Please send me your secrets!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........thanks! Over the moon doesn't begin to describe how we feel...... Oh don't run out of vodka.....lol......love it with cranberry juice and various other additions.........love a cocktail night!!! Or a wine night......I'm not biased against one or the other......



Feel so tired this morning. Definitely need a couple of strong black coffees to wake me up.........

But sun is shining.......


----------



## buckeev

*Macster*...Sure hoping you get all them 2000 parts playing nice with each other!



Chuckers said:


> Good luck with a WDW deal in the middle of summer! POFQ is my favorite resort.



We've actually snagged several pretty good deals during some peak times over the last few years. Gotta check the website frequently though! We're trying to be a little more_ "thrifty"_ with our trips, but we (read: I) suffer from OrlandoFiscalItis.



goNDmay9 said:


> Let us know if you end up at DQ. We are definitely planning on closing her down. So many great memories.


 Will Do! I'm trying to talk my 16 y/o daughter into going with Gage and I. I'll lose my mind if I hafta spend 3 days in DQ. There are SOOO many eatin' (and-unfortunately-shopping) spots at Disney Springs...Not good for that OrlandoFiscalItis...


----------



## Lynne G

Friday!  Alert, Friday.  Yay!  Ah, little one is still not a morning person.  Get moving, that means faster than you have been doing for the last hour.  Yay!  Older one has agreed to do some errands on the free day.

Gotta go, no late to school.


----------



## Metro West

Woke up this morning to cool temps and NO rain! WOO HOO! Unfortunately it won't last...high rain chances for the next 10 days. So if you're coming to Orlando be prepared.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . 

 

 

Trying to get the old body moving this morning. Coffee in hand.

Mac hang in there. Praying that other clot dissolves soon 

Congratulations Schumi on your extended trip plans. What a nice surprise from hubby for trip to New York. He is a thoughtful guy. 

Looking over ticket options for HHN that will work for me during the time I'am there. Will ponder a few more days before I decide on what will work for me during the time I'am there.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> You're a puddy cat, even with the pain a classy broad, not sure u have a mr Hyde inside - you
> 
> Lol Initially used another adjective in front of cat that was promptly censored, who knew?


LOL!!!


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> View attachment 242972
> 
> View attachment 242971
> 
> Trying to get the old body moving this morning. Coffee in hand.
> 
> Mac hang in there. Praying that other clot dissolves soon
> 
> Congratulations Schumi on your extended trip plans. What a nice surprise from hubby for trip to New York. He is a thoughtful guy.
> 
> Looking over ticket options for HHN that will work for me during the time I'am there. Will ponder a few more days before I decide on what will work for me during the time I'am there.


What are your dates? Really sorry we missed you last visit.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Friday y'all!

I have way too much to catch up on but wanted to say hi! 

I see schumi has a new quote under her name.  I'll have to see what the story behind that one is!

Mac-  glad to hear that the clots are improving.  Did they have any trouble getting the coumadin dose correct?  That can be a very tricky thing.


----------



## Chuckers

I think I've lost my mind... I could have sworn I posted something and now I can't find it.


----------



## keishashadow

I forgot the joys of sitting on bleechers for practice.  3 hours & note to self to come early to get the top row w/the back on it. At least it's indoor in a gym even if non AC, over by noon, how hot can it possibly get in a metal warehouse?





Monykalyn said:


> zHoly crow batman! do I have a lot to catch up on!
> Oh and sorry Mac-I just blew up your email
> 
> 
> Love love a good sports rivalry!
> Good sports fans from any city are a ton of fun! This coming from a diehard Bball Cardinals fan that has attended games in other cities. True love of the sport itself always shines through.
> 
> ahhh yeah. DH old fraternity had a great Korean place down a block from them. Never any strays around. The place was shut down a few years later. Draw your own conclusions...
> 
> Wish we had slower summer schedule-DS has soccer clinic (thankfully just once a week), middle has 2 days of band camp every other week, end of july and first full week of august is mandatory. Plus she is in PE summer school 8-11 until July. Oldest has summer school (physics and calc 2) M-th 8-4. Bonus dtr has work (2 different jobs). DH is off for the summer but has conventions and summer meetings starting week after 4th of July.
> I just printed my schedule through September. OMG. Summer is gone.
> 
> 
> Hope she is doing better now! Vacations can be rescheduled, and something to look forward to.  I know this has to be tough for you guys...
> 
> 
> LOVED BC 2 years ago-but got amazing rate. And we have studio rented at SSR for August? Hoping proximity to DS is enough to make up for shortcomings?
> 
> Just booked CSR for first part of August trip through orbitz this am. Have to call them though to get the reservation number to link in MDE-had to explain to the dude in customer service how this worked LOL. It is always a chuckle when I can teach someone a part of their job. Bonus is I booked all our FP+ for 2nd part of split stay today (FP+ window otherwise didn't open until Saturday). Middle is very excited about Flight of Passage.
> 
> 
> yay!
> 
> Stormalong Bay is amazing. We spent an entire day just hanging poolside. I hear HH now has Sunken Treasure back on drink menu due to so many of us asking for it...
> 
> I have an amazing "adult" version of this
> 
> 
> They are great! New coop is amazing. Pecking order among the hens is brutal-tough to watch. It is  what it is though. All is well though. My baby just hopped up the stairs and is sitting on me right now on as I enjoy beautiful weather on the deck.
> 
> 
> STL is very confusing with "west county, south county" etc. The metro is nice and reliable though.
> 
> WOW! What an awesome way to celebrate!!!!!
> 
> Does cranberry juice count (with vodka and triple sec)?
> 
> Are these worth it? we have a few different kinds of rechargable packs
> 
> This is how my geek DH and oldest DD describe my tech!
> 
> 
> What are your dates? We have to pick DD up by 1/6/18...trying to convince DH that NYE in Epcot just us is our Christmas present!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo some good news?? Argh that stubborn 2nd clot!
> 
> Off tomorrow-oil change for the truck, than walk/exercise scheduled with former boss who is also a good friend (haven't been able to catch up for a few weeks). Then it is 3rd friday (doesn't matter if it is actual 3rd friday of month or not-just our "code" to get together) with the usual gang, and night out listening to band celebrating a bday with a Sertoma Sister. Saturday will be spend recuperating .
> 
> Scheduled FP for August trip today. It is why I am out of vodka. Uni has it done right-stay on site, no worries!
> Sweet and sour chicken for dinner tonight. Leftovers scheduled until Sunday-then it is Brisket and all the sides. Miss Schumi's meal descriptions! Sorry your trip is done, but selfishly glad I get to read (hopefully) of your wonderful dinners and desserts you plan!



Before i forget, MCO disney store stopped selling those battery packs arrrgh.  Noticed they put the machines in our local airport, think they're the same one.  Basic, small sort but if i can exchange it in the parks will be helpful for us to share.  I bring a monster sized one and a few smaller.  Would like to be worry-free when traveling. Galls me those who crow when they cruise they put their phones in the cabin safe & pull them out a week or so later.  Must be nice to be so footloose & fancy free lol. being PoA for mom in nursing home & other family members with serious medical conditions, i need to be reachable.  Technology is a good thing IMO

We apparantly are in the distinct minority in dubbing pandora a giant snooze.  Interested to see in GD likes it better than we did upcoming trip.  She has never heard of Avatar.  I did a horrible job trying to describe the plot haha.

Cranberry juice just screams for vodka.


----------



## Robo56

pcstang said:


> What are your dates? Really sorry we missed you last visit.



If all goes as planned should be 10-1 to 10-10.


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> I think I've lost my mind... I could have sworn I posted something and now I can't find it.



Dis has been acting weird for a couple of months. Your mind is ok. Have a great trip to see your sis. So nice of her to make you a lovely meal.

Tink thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## Lynne G

A nice day after all.

It is the what is for dinner day.

Steak maybe.

Yay!  Robo, another October travelor.

 A weekend with no soccer.  Little one and I are going to watch pirates instead.

Have a great Friday night homies.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Yay! Robo, another October travelor



Was hoping to get to say howdy to you too in person Lynne. What are your dates for Universal? I remember last year they had a date thread for everyone who wanted to post it.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Was hoping to get to say howdy to you too in person Lynne. What are your dates for Universal? I remember last year they had a date thread for everyone who wanted to post it.



5 to 13.  Will definitely be nice to say hello in person.  I think Mac did it, though I think I did it last year.


----------



## macraven

Long day and will play ketchup here later tonight 

Yes I did the date thread last couple of years


I plan to do one again by July 
Will make it a temp sticky so others can post and be able for mini meets to put a face to a name


----------



## goNDmay9

i almost forgot!  we opened the pool memorial day.  feel free to drop by for a swim.  the green egg is heating up, the steaks are marinated and the asparagus has been prosciutto ed.  oh - and most importantly, the prosecco has been popped.   HELLO WEEKEND!


----------



## Robo56

goNDmay9 said:


> i almost forgot! we opened the pool memorial day. feel free to drop by for a swim. the green egg is heating up, the steaks are marinated and the asparagus has been prosciutto ed. oh - and most importantly, the prosecco has been popped.  HELLO WEEKEND!



Wow, that's sounds yummy. I will be right over.


----------



## Lynne G

10 o'clock she said.  Did she take a key I asked older one.  Yes. It is 11 now.  I am tired.  She knows me well.  Maybe not.  Coffee as the house feels cool.  Ah, she just came back.  Little one, time?  Sorry.  Yeah, lucky no early morning tomorrow.  I should make lots of noise around 6 am tomorrow.    Actually, that would not work, both my kids are good sleepers.  Loud screech of her name would work, but then a string of foul words would ensue.  Nah, I will most likely be awake, but slow to get up.

Light on.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Dis has been acting weird for a couple of months. Your mind is ok. Have a great trip to see your sis. So nice of her to make you a lovely meal.
> 
> Tink thanks for the welcome back.



Especially since my sister can't eat any of the meal she made for me! 

I'm glad I haven't totally lost my mind, but the post was long and I just don't have the energy to try and re-type it on this iPad.


----------



## macraven

Good thing you left the light on here
I need it when I use my walker 

Last thing I need is to take another fall again

Look at the bright side Lynne, you can blast music at 6 in the morning Saturday to wake them up

Be sure to open their bedroom doors so they can hear it


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Especially since my sister can't eat any of the meal she made for me!
> 
> I'm glad I haven't totally lost my mind, but the post was long and I just don't have the energy to try and re-type it on this iPad.



Know what you mean

Have lost many long posts when my commands freeze then get the flash of error message 

Poof....
All is lost and can not be recovered 

I have had to use my phone the last 6 weeks to type on the dis

It grows old typing with two thumbs only


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> i almost forgot!  we opened the pool memorial day.  feel free to drop by for a swim.  the green egg is heating up, the steaks are marinated and the asparagus has been prosciutto ed.  oh - and most importantly, the prosecco has been popped.   HELLO WEEKEND!



Sounds nice.......prosecco and steak for me without the asparagus and egg.......love prosciutto though......sounds like a nice way to start the weekend goND 


Woke up early again.......why is it always the way on a Saturday........

Chucking it down with rain this morning.....looks to be on the whole day, so no outdoor grilling for us then.....will get to use this new grill yet........but, enjoying a black coffee and watching tv in kitchen. 

Bacon will be cooked when DH gets up today......not sure of any plans today yet.......DH is now off on a week's holiday......so time to chill for a bit.......

And rain is getting heavier..........good for plants and trees!


----------



## macraven

This is early for you to be up

I'm ready to call it a night now

Don't think I will make it to your place in the morning for the bacon

Give me a rain check for next time
Plan to sleep in


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This is early for you to be up
> 
> I'm ready to call it a night now
> 
> Don't think I will make it to your place in the morning for the bacon
> 
> Give me a rain check for next time
> Plan to sleep in



Sleep well.........sleep is better for you than bacon right now......


----------



## Monykalyn

Well Friday turned out a bit different. Got to catch up with friend on our walk (we walked for an hour!). Then started cleaning, cleaned out the chicken house, scrubbed their waterers, etc. Then washed car. So tired and needing a shower by afternoon that I decided to not go out after all. Plus it was gorgeous out and I just wanted to chill on deck. Leftovers tonight. Got involved on computer and realized at 8pm I hadn't eaten (kids all fended for themselves LOL). Researching getting another timeshare for trading.

May make biscuit and gravy for breakfast tomorrow-thankfully none of us have to get up early!


----------



## Monykalyn

Night Mac!
Morning Schumi!


----------



## macraven

Good thing schumi left the light on

Just saw MonyK stop by


----------



## schumigirl

Morning MonyK..........

Are you on the west coast?

Always think time difference is so odd.........just had a few emails come through and one is from one of my cousins in Australia.......it's Saturday night there already.......


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> I forgot the joys of sitting on bleechers for practice.  3 hours & note to self to come early to get the top row w/the back on it. At least it's indoor in a gym even if non AC, over by noon, how hot can it possibly get in a metal warehouse?
> 
> Before i forget, MCO disney store stopped selling those battery packs arrrgh.  Noticed they put the machines in our local airport, think they're the same one.  Basic, small sort but if i can exchange it in the parks will be helpful for us to share.  I bring a monster sized one and a few smaller.  Would like to be worry-free when traveling. Galls me those who crow when they cruise they put their phones in the cabin safe & pull them out a week or so later.  Must be nice to be so footloose & fancy free lol. being PoA for mom in nursing home & other family members with serious medical conditions, i need to be reachable.  Technology is a good thing IMO
> 
> We apparantly are in the distinct minority in dubbing pandora a giant snooze.  Interested to see in GD likes it better than we did upcoming trip.  She has never heard of Avatar.  I did a horrible job trying to describe the plot haha.
> 
> Cranberry juice just screams for vodka.


I think soarin is a huge snooze. No interest in pandora and never watched avatar. I wouldn't dare say that on the other side of the boards! Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Hey PC, nice to see ya, hope your Saturday is a good.

Schumi, hope the rain leaves, and your afternoon is a good one.

MonyK, yeah, we let the kids fend for themselves at times too.  Since the weather was nice, we had steak on the grill.  They were delicious.

DH and I were up around 5 this morning.  Since he did not have to be at work early this morning, we went out to the diner and had a long, so nice meal.  Hehe, kids will have to eat at home.

Okay, my iPad had refresh more than a few times.  Done for now.  Enjoy your day homies.


----------



## pcstang

Hey @Lynne G! Sounds like a relaxing weekend. Also sounds like a lot of us will be at the dark side at the same time in October. Should be interesting!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Right bac @ ya mac!



pcstang said:


> I think soarin is a huge snooze. No interest in pandora and never watched avatar. I wouldn't dare say that on the other side of the boards! Lol



Yes, snoarin  is decidedly low key.  Exactly why i like it, relaxing & it's a great way to cool off for an hour mid day.

Waters are much calmer here for those of us who enjoy both parks! Nice to be able to speak freely without getting a beatdown

No idea what's on tap for dinner.  Haven't cooked much all week. Next week will be h-o-t. I have a house rule not having center A/C:  if it's over 90 degrees don't even think of me cooking.


----------



## kohlby

I like Soarin' but as a relaxing break - preferably not one that takes an hour though.  I could do TT over and over and over though.  I've never had the desire to do Soarin' more than once in a day.  On that note, I finally did FEA and though I liked it, I wouldn't wait more than 30 minutes for it.  We are now on blockout dates for the mouse though so time to focus back on Universal!  I don't know when we'll be back other than July 3rd.  I'm playing tour guide for a friend's family. I'm a bit nervous about the heat and crowds, especially since one member of their family can't ride much and is in a wheelchair.  But - it should be fun.  

Not much going on here right now.  Hubby went to pick up the eldest from taking the ACT.  I'm hoping Hubby picks up more of my favorite beer on his way home, Bernardus abt 12.  It is very hard to find - as in I had never seen it in a store until last week and very few restaurants even have it.  I only bought one bottle of it last time since the store was running low and it's expensive for beer.  Now I'm wishing I had more.

Hope y'all have a great Saturday!


----------



## schumigirl

It's,


----------



## schumigirl

What happened to my post..........I typed out a post and it disappeared?

This site is weird right now........


Anyway, sitting with champagne tonight..........Pol Roger which is our favourite.........reason being.......

Not only is our trip for my 50th Birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary, but my husband has decided to take very early retirement from his company...........

Only decided finally last week........so now everyone concerned has been told.......and now we're both going to be retired......although technically I've been retired since I was 35  

So that's the triple celebration trip this year.......some folks think he's far too young to retire........nope.......if you can do it.....you should if you want.........who wants to work when you don't have to........well, not us.......

So we have a lot to celebrate.........sitting looking through New York Steakhouses menus at the moment......although I'm sure there'll be few pizza slices in there somewhere........

Folks keep asking if we are renewing our wedding vows for 25th........never understood that.....our vows are still valid from our wedding.......plus plenty of folks I know who renew their vows seem to break up...... each to their own I suppose but we won't be doing that, no need  

Kohlby........I haven't changed the wording under my avatar.......it's been there for ages.........Metro West put that part of a sentence forward when the Tag Fairy was around.........over in the UK fanny pack has a different meaning.......... hence the tag..........

So, hope you're all having as nice a Saturday..........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Morning MonyK..........
> 
> Are you on the west coast?


Nah-I am in middle of US-MO. Just up late last night. Forgot to take my melatonin so woke up at 6 am again today. Napped on deck for a bit though, with cuddle chicken (one of the babies sees a lap as an opportunity to climb up and fall asleep).


keishashadow said:


> Waters are much calmer here for those of us who enjoy both parks! Nice to be able to speak freely without getting a beatdown


 And on FB-if you dare in any way think Universal might have better ways in some areas, ohhh golly. Love Disney but I am not blinded with Pixie dust (or mummy dust LOL).



schumigirl said:


> Folks keep asking if we are renewing our wedding vows for 25th........never understood that.....our vows are still valid from our wedd


 LOVE this!! And Congrats to hubby for retirement!!! DH and I have been saving since first jobs (his at age 16, mine at age 18) even if it was just 2-5$/week in the broke, early years, with the intent to retire WELL($$) and young. This was back when even part time retail jobs offered employee savings/stock/matching. Passed that sentiment on to the girls (it is how oldest had money for the car deal when it came along) but the boy, well, if I didn't restrict his access he would never have money.   YAY TO EARLY Retirement!!!!!



kohlby said:


> Hubby went to pick up the eldest from taking the ACT


Hope he did well! It was so stressful for my oldest!


----------



## Lynne G

What wonderful news Schumi.  Congratulations to DH.  Retirement is time to really enjoy life.  And what a great year for Schumi and DH. 

Yeah Schumi, I am with you, over 25 years ago, DH and I said our vows.  I see no need to confirm or vow again since then.  However, I am in the whatever floats your boat camp. Renewal vows are fine for others, not for us.

Little one is partying with her birthday friend at a nice restaurant.  No shorts are not okay.  Yeah, it is now in the 80's, but no.  Dress would be a no from her, so jeans.  Jeans with rips, yeah.  Some battles are meant to be settled.  Or, veto power is sometimes not used fully.  Fashionista thinks cool when it is hot.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Not only is our trip for my 50th Birthday and our 25th wedding anniversary, but my husband has decided to take very early retirement from his company...........




Definitely something to celebrate for sure. 
 
Laugh when I see this. I remember when Karen was saying that They found the dog in the closet living off the food crumbs in Stanley's trouser cuffs in one of the episodes. The little earl of puppydom.

Maybe you will have to stay longer in Florida on this upcoming trip. You have more things to celebrate


----------



## tink1957

Carole...Congrats to Tom on his early retirement and hope you both enjoy this new chapter in your life.  This year sounds like lots of fun.

I'll probably have to work till I die so I'm a little jealous.

Watching the Belmont stakes...I need to pick a favorite.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
25 years and still going strong !

Lynne you too for the big 25 !

We spent our 38 anniversary in the hospital 
Lol
Me and my iv drip and Mr Mac with his bottle of diet dew

Six weeks ago and I don't remember much of it.......



Read Janet does not cook once it is 90 degrees 
She is a smart homie !

Been in bed since last night
Cats have kept me company 
But they do tend to hog the bed by wanting to sleep in the middle of it

I am a pushover for the kitties
They control me

Hope all enjoying the weekend


----------



## macraven

I look away and see Robo and tink snuck in here

Hello female homies


----------



## Robo56

Went out on the back screened in porch with hubby yesterday evening. We were going to enjoy the birds singing and the nice breeze while we had a glass of wine. The neighbors started up their fire pit and the wood stunk so bad we had to go back in the house. 

Spaghetti for dinner tonight.

One for us older chicks


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> But they do tend to hog the bed by wanting to sleep in the middle of it




BELLO Mac 

Hey! Mac just pull the trigger on the fart blaster they will move a little.....LOL.....


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Nah-I am in middle of US-MO. Just up late last night.
> 
> LOVE this!! And Congrats to hubby for retirement!!! DH and I have been saving since first jobs (his at age 16, mine at age 18) even if it was just 2-5$/week in the broke, early years, with the intent to retire WELL($$) and young. This was back when even part time retail jobs offered employee savings/stock/matching. Passed that sentiment on to the girls (it is how oldest had money for the car deal when it came along) but the boy, well, if I didn't restrict his access he would never have money.   YAY TO EARLY Retirement!!!!!



Ah of course you are, I've seen you mention it before.........doh! Oh thanks we are thrilled ........yes early retirement when you are still young enough to enjoy it is a blessing. We are so happy..........and very lucky he's in the position to do it..........





tink1957 said:


> Carole...Congrats to Tom on his early retirement and hope you both enjoy this new chapter in your life.  This year sounds like lots of fun.
> 
> I'll probably have to work till I die so I'm a little jealous.
> 
> Watching the Belmont stakes...I need to pick a favorite.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



Thanks Vicki......bet you don't have to do that.........you never know what's around the corner.......maybe the lottery!???  You have a good weekend too......



Lynne G said:


> What wonderful news Schumi.  Congratulations to DH.  Retirement is time to really enjoy life.  And what a great year for Schumi and DH.
> 
> Yeah Schumi, I am with you, over 25 years ago, DH and I said our vows.  I see no need to confirm or vow again since then.  However, I am in the whatever floats your boat camp. Renewal vows are fine for others, not for us.
> 
> Little one is partying with her birthday friend at a nice restaurant.  No shorts are not okay.  Yeah, it is now in the 80's, but no.  Dress would be a no from her, so jeans.  Jeans with rips, yeah.  Some battles are meant to be settled.  Or, veto power is sometimes not used fully.  Fashionista thinks cool when it is hot.



Thanks Lynne.......yep retiring well below when you're supposed to is indeed a blessing.......we will make the most of it...........yep vow renewal I just don't get.........I often wonder how serious some took their vows in the first place to feel the need to renew vows......or as one couple we know........he had a guilty secret and felt the need to renew 



Robo56 said:


> Definitely something to celebrate for sure.
> View attachment 243414
> Laugh when I see this. I remember when Karen was saying that They found the dog in the closet living off the food crumbs in Stanley's trouser cuffs in one of the episodes. The little earl of puppydom.
> 
> Maybe you will have to stay longer in Florida on this upcoming trip. You have more things to celebrate



Love jack and Karen!!! Thanks Robo........nope we extended at the beginning of the trip as opposed to the end as I may be taking mum to Long Island late October also this year........need time to get over the jet lag......so we put days on at the beginning 5 in New York and 1 in Orlando.........

I use a line from Will and Grace regularly......I always say "as long as it doesn't impact me negatively in any way"............ I'm a Princess  DH just laughed and said never..........love that guy........ Looking forward to Will and Grace coming back Robo...........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> 25 years and still going strong !
> 
> Lynne you too for the big 25 !
> 
> We spent our 38 anniversary in the hospital
> Lol
> Me and my iv drip and Mr Mac with his bottle of diet dew
> 
> Six weeks ago and I don't remember much of it.......
> 
> 
> 
> Read Janet does not cook once it is 90 degrees
> She is a smart homie !
> 
> Been in bed since last night
> Cats have kept me company
> But they do tend to hog the bed by wanting to sleep in the middle of it
> 
> I am a pushover for the kitties
> They control me
> 
> Hope all enjoying the weekend



Missed you there..........

You have a wonderful mister too.........he knows how to look after you......and you have the cats too......lol....you know I don't like cats.....but yours are cute.........


Rain has stoppped. Finally.....not sure what tomorrow will bring..........plan a day in.........I'm with Janet......no cooking above 90.....can we lower that temp as we're in the UK??? Very rarely reach that.........


----------



## tink1957

Hi mac

If you ever get bored or want to talk, give me a call.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi mac
> 
> If you ever get bored or want to talk, give me a call.



Okey dokey


----------



## macraven

I missed something already posted now see schumi beat me to it


Vow renewals.....

Well, when I did something right the first time, no need to go back to fix something that is not broken 


One date
He proposed 
Married soon after

Still together and going strong 
38 years years + 
And still counting


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Looking forward to Will and Grace coming back Robo...........



I'am to. Really love that show. Jack and Karen can always get me laughing.

So nice you are taking your mum back to New York. You are a good daughter.

Yep, you are right early retirement is a blessing. So glad your Tom is able to take advantage of it. It is so nice to call your time your own for sure.


----------



## Monykalyn

Speaking of cats- a friend just posted a picture of her rascally kitty- who apparently found his way into a gift bag on top of a tall cabinet and now is crying for help to get unstuck.  Like any parent everywhere of course  you run for the camera first! I have a pic of middle kid stuck under a bar stool just after she started walking.  Still makes me laugh


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Well, when I did something right the first time, no need to go back to fix something that is not broken



Amen to that sisters. I got a keeper too.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I missed something already posted now see schumi beat me to it
> 
> 
> Vow renewals.....
> 
> Well, when I did something right the first time, no need to go back to fix something that is not broken
> 
> 
> One date
> He proposed
> Married soon after
> 
> Still together and going strong
> 38 years years +
> And still counting



38 years.......not too many can claim that today, it really is an achievement............we've spoke about this before many times.......we both met our husband once and knew he was the one........I actually knew before we even physically met.....saw him walk out the building and said to a male colleague.......that's the man I'm going to marry.......when it's right it's right.......and yes, no need to renew vows for us........the first ones still stand..........



Robo56 said:


> I'am to. Really love that show. Jack and Karen can always get me laughing.
> 
> So nice you are taking your mum back to New York. You are a good daughter.
> 
> Yep, you are right early retirement is a blessing. So glad your Tom is able to take advantage of it. It is so nice to call your time your own for sure.



Jack and Karen were the true stars of that show.......funniest ever.......Tom says I'm a bit like Karen in many ways......not sure if that's a good thing or not.......I do see the resemblance if I'm honest......not looks.....but her attitude I see some similarities.........

Well, mum is almost 83 so wants her to see her sister again.........this may be her last trip, although she's fit as a fiddle really......but long haul flights and the time before and after international flights take its toll.......and I get to go back and see aunt and cousins and families. Think it would be Long Island only and not into the city to make trip a bit easier for her.....but LI where they live is so pretty..........yep I'm a lady of leisure and have been for a long time so looking forward to DH having that same luxury and years before he originally planned..........yay! 


Almost bedtime here........champagne followed by cherry brandy will make you tired..........


----------



## wagman67

Hello all, been a busy week, so had to catch up, this evening.

My new roof is finally on...!! It looks great.

Work was quite busy all week and will continue into next week, installing new equipment and moving things to and fro....some temporary stuff, some permanent. It's kinda fun stuff that keeps me busy, so no complaints.

Keisha, your Pens really stunned my Preds the other night. We really stunk up the place. Not complaining about the loss (it was deserved), but the league really has to get Crosby under control and stop letting him get away with just about anything...he is too good a player to need such special treatment. We'll see you guys, in Nashville, tomorrow...hoping to take it to game 7.

Mac...bless you and I really hope you are back up and at 'em as quickly as possible.

Schumi, et al, I am so with you on the vows...if they ain't broke, don't fix 'em. Also, retirement isn't anywhere on my horizon...maybe I can consider after boys are through school.

Chuckers, sounds like quite the road tripping around central Florida, coming up...hope you have a blast.

Robo, glad you enjoyed your time at UOR...we did not hit VB, either, that week...doesn't sound like we missed a lot...will visit after kinks are worked out.

Monyka...love cats, and sad to say that our neighbors, whose cat thinks it lives with us, have sold their house...so, we have a limited amount of time left with him...not even sure how long that will be.

Enough for now...DW wants me to start grill, but I think I typed long enough for her to go start it, herself...gonna hear about that...


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac. Sorry to hear you were stuck in bed.  Hope you will be getting around better soon.

You are always welcome to yap too. 


Well, little one complained about the jeans as being too hot to wear, but she got them on.  Then the shirt she had on was too small.  And she was wearing my sandals.  Yep, new shirt and sandals from store before being dropped off to party.  Was a good thing I keep scissors and a pen in the car.  I can wrap gifts at red lights too. 

Now only me and older one, and he is gaming.  That means I will go out for some iced coffee, and will sit outside to watch the world.  Opened the door to scare a bunny.   We have those cute cottontail ones.


----------



## kohlby

Wow - so much to celebrate Schumi!  Happy Birthday/Anniversary and hubby's retirement!   (As for your tag, I guess I'm just very unobservant!)

Mac-  I think you deserve a re-do for your anniversary.  Think of something big!  Y'all deserve it!

Robo - I can pretend I'm owning it at over 40 but it's more that I no longer care.

Lynne - Sounds like you are always prepared!  Such a good mum.  



As for vow renewals, I never understood it for most cases either.  I could understand why a couple who ended up eloping or having a wedding not like they had dreamed of doing a renewal.  But for us, I'm good with one and done.  We're not close to 38 years yet.  We'll hit 16 years next month.  Hubby will likely be away in China for our anniversary, as well as my birthday.  He owes me big.  I need to decide what I want.      I'm thinking a quick vacation by myself somewhere.  I need to figure out where.


----------



## Lynne G

Leaving the light on.  

Getting warm, ready to turn the  AC on.  

Older one was told to
Get off by 11:30,  as little one should be by soon then.  She did not have a key and I am tired.  And warm.


----------



## Lynne G

Universal in the beginning of October Kohlby.  That is sad he will miss both, but 16 is a good accomplishment.


----------



## macraven

Just wait til she starts driving and you won't have to wait up for her


Wait.....

No guess you will wait up for her so you'll know when she gets in


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Universal in the beginning of October Kohlby.  That is sad he will miss both, but 16 is a good accomplishment.


That's a tough one.  He gets a great hotel discounts but I do not.  So' it's hard to rationalize a true away vacation unless I can get a friend to come visit too.  I will be at Universal at least a couple times in Oct likely anyway.  I've been talked into HHN but will try that in Sept first and see how it goes.  I'm not so sure about HHN but figure I need to try it out.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Just wait til she starts driving and you won't have to wait up for her
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> No guess you will wait up for her so you'll know when she gets in


I have a feeling I will be more concerned about my kids when they are driving!


----------



## macraven

I was a nervous wreck when my boys started driving

One one of the four got his license at age 16-
One month from date he turned 16

The other 3 sons were 17.5 when they got theirs


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all!

Neighbors were noisy at 5 am and I swore I heard my name at 6, so I got up.  Seems that was the neighbors too.  Peeked in at older one, he is still asleep.  At 1:30 last night, little one asked to sleep over the friend's.  Yes I said, and promptly tried to get to sleep.  

Yeah, once you have kids, you don't get much sleep.

I taught older one to drive.  He joked he has nail marks on the passenger's door.  I still am a little nervous when he drives me still.  The gray hair he gave me will certainly be white after little one.  Girls at 16.  Yeah, I may make her wait until she is 18, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## macraven

Fat Cat alert

Bet he's not a mouser


Couldn't run that fast to catch them!


Lynne I hear you
Sit up until kids get home and they call staying at a friends

The duh moment of "I could have been to bed hours ago"


----------



## keishashadow

It's been wonky here, close to typing up responses in note & pasting.

It's been a great weekend here.  Finally, PBH produced a suite for July trip. Surprising GD with one night there @ end of trip.  It's so funny whenever anyone asks her what her favorite hotel is @ WDW she sez the Portofino .

So glad to break out of that cold weather.  Going to finish planting & if really motivated give the pooch a bath.
Trying that flowering, ornamental cabbage/kale this year as an accent in front yard flower beds.

Carole - the best is yet to come!!!



kohlby said:


> I like Soarin' but as a relaxing break - preferably not one that takes an hour though.  I could do TT over and over and over though.  I've never had the desire to do Soarin' more than once in a day.  On that note, I finally did FEA and though I liked it, I wouldn't wait more than 30 minutes for it.  We are now on blockout dates for the mouse though so time to focus back on Universal!  I don't know when we'll be back other than July 3rd.  I'm playing tour guide for a friend's family. I'm a bit nervous about the heat and crowds, especially since one member of their family can't ride much and is in a wheelchair.  But - it should be fun.
> 
> Not much going on here right now.  Hubby went to pick up the eldest from taking the ACT.  I'm hoping Hubby picks up more of my favorite beer on his way home, Bernardus abt 12.  It is very hard to find - as in I had never seen it in a store until last week and very few restaurants even have it.  I only bought one bottle of it last time since the store was running low and it's expensive for beer.  Now I'm wishing I had more.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great Saturday!



I wish soarin' took less time.  Even with FP & with the expanded # of theaters running it' nearly always takes close to an hour from the time we start walking up the mountain outside



tink1957 said:


> Carole...Congrats to Tom on his early retirement and hope you both enjoy this new chapter in your life.  This year sounds like lots of fun.
> 
> I'll probably have to work till I die so I'm a little jealous.
> 
> Watching the Belmont stakes...I need to pick a favorite.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



Don't know a soul that won yesterday



macraven said:


> Schumi
> 25 years and still going strong !
> 
> Lynne you too for the big 25 !
> 
> We spent our 38 anniversary in the hospital
> Lol
> Me and my iv drip and Mr Mac with his bottle of diet dew
> 
> Six weeks ago and I don't remember much of it.......
> 
> 
> 
> Read Janet does not cook once it is 90 degrees
> She is a smart homie !
> 
> Been in bed since last night
> Cats have kept me company
> But they do tend to hog the bed by wanting to sleep in the middle of it
> 
> I am a pushover for the kitties
> They control me
> 
> Hope all enjoying the weekend





Hmmm so you were really 'loaded' on your anniversary? JK

I have some standards, most of them low-erred over the years



Robo56 said:


> BELLO Mac
> 
> Hey! Mac just pull the trigger on the fart blaster they will move a little.....LOL.....
> View attachment 243426



Hey, i (um i mean i bought that for GD) have that gun, it's the b-e-s-t!



Monykalyn said:


> Speaking of cats- a friend just posted a picture of her rascally kitty- who apparently found his way into a gift bag on top of a tall cabinet and now is crying for help to get unstuck.  Like any parent everywhere of course  you run for the camera first! I have a pic of middle kid stuck under a bar stool just after she started walking.  Still makes me laugh



Not PC now but back in the day when most kitties were of the outside variety...who hasn't climbed a tree to retrieve a cat?



wagman67 said:


> Hello all, been a busy week, so had to catch up, this evening.
> 
> My new roof is finally on...!! It looks great.
> 
> Work was quite busy all week and will continue into next week, installing new equipment and moving things to and fro....some temporary stuff, some permanent. It's kinda fun stuff that keeps me busy, so no complaints.
> 
> Keisha, your Pens really stunned my Preds the other night. We really stunk up the place. Not complaining about the loss (it was deserved), but the league really has to get Crosby under control and stop letting him get away with just about anything...he is too good a player to need such special treatment. We'll see you guys, in Nashville, tomorrow...hoping to take it to game 7.
> 
> Mac...bless you and I really hope you are back up and at 'em as quickly as possible.
> 
> Schumi, et al, I am so with you on the vows...if they ain't broke, don't fix 'em. Also, retirement isn't anywhere on my horizon...maybe I can consider after boys are through school.
> 
> Chuckers, sounds like quite the road tripping around central Florida, coming up...hope you have a blast.
> 
> Robo, glad you enjoyed your time at UOR...we did not hit VB, either, that week...doesn't sound like we missed a lot...will visit after kinks are worked out.
> 
> Monyka...love cats, and sad to say that our neighbors, whose cat thinks it lives with us, have sold their house...so, we have a limited amount of time left with him...not even sure how long that will be.
> 
> Enough for now...DW wants me to start grill, but I think I typed long enough for her to go start it, herself...gonna hear about that...



Congrats on the new roof, yuck that's some big $$$$

Thanks but my thoughts on Crosby were:

 a) OMG finally, mr nice guy snapped & man'd up & 

b) nice to see an admitted enforcer be on the receiving end & take his lumps.  It's all part of the game. 

If the referees had done their job over the years to protect Sid, a perennial target in the league from cheap shots better, perhaps it never would've happened.  If it's deemed acceptable via no major penalties, then the mayhem will likely ensue.  

Funny how that goes though as to what one sees, akin to how witnesses at an accident/drive report often give accounts of seeing different things.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Janet........and good luck with the gardening........must be nice to have green fingers......I however, have not!!!  Cute with lily.......she obviously has good taste.......and good job on the suite.....nice! 



Weird day here.......so windy, but washing dried in not time at all......brought it all in and heavens opened.....still blowing a hoolie....thought my sheets would end up out at sea.......quite warm though. 

Now I'm going to iron.....then watch Canadian Grand Prix.........nice lazy Sunday night..........


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Hey, i (um i mean i bought that for GD) have that gun, it's the b-e-s-t!



Yep, can't help it that thing makes me laugh.

A number of years ago around Christmas time Spenser's in the mall sold a mini fart machine. I realized the clicker that set the machine off had an impressive range. So I hid the machine behind some boxes as you entered the store and I had a great time with it. I loved it so much I bought it.  I hid it underneath the bed in one of my guest rooms upstairs when my brother-in-law and sister-in-law were in town staying with us. I set it off from downstairs. It has impressive range. I laughed so hard I cried. My sister-in-law called downstairs laughing and said "where did you hide that thing" we all howled with laughter.




schumigirl said:


> Weird day here.......so windy, but washing dried in not time at all......brought it all in and heavens opened.....still blowing a hoolie....thought my sheets would end up out at sea.......quite warm though.
> 
> Now I'm going to iron.....then watch Canadian Grand Prix.........nice lazy Sunday night..........



Good thing your sheets didn't blow out to sea. I bet a little vino might be involved along with watching the races Have a glass for me.

Lynne Happy Anniversary to you and your honey. Sorry I did not see that earlier.


----------



## keishashadow

Wait I missed Lynne's anniversary too
Going to go hide 

Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Monykalyn

Warmer Sunday here, humidity up too. The last few days were so perfect with clear blue skies, light breeze and no humidity.
Brisket done in oven-waiting on corn muffins to finish. Put it in at 10 am - smell started driving the kids crazy so they all went swimming-just got back. Better than them askin every 30 minutes "when is it going to be done so we can eat"?.


Robo56 said:


> A number of years ago around Christmas time Spenser's in the mall sold a mini fart machine. I realized the clicker that set the machine off had an impressive range. So I hid the machine behind some boxes as you entered the store and I had a great time with it. I loved it so much I bought it. I hid it underneath the bed in one of my guest rooms upstairs when my brother-in-law and sister-in-law were in town staying with us. I set it off from downstairs. It has impressive range. I laughed so hard I cried. My sister-in-law called downstairs laughing and said "where did you hide that thing" we all howled with laughter.


Oh I have to find one of these-preferably one that could be controlled with an app-I can see next April Fools day joke on my MiL now!!!


----------



## keishashadow

JIK there was any doubt


----------



## Lynne G

Congrats to the birds.  Two years in a row.  The fact that the predators put up some great games made this Stanley Cup 2017 a good one.  Yay! for Kiesha.  

Well, I asked for warmth.  That didn't mean sweat from the time you first step out.  But I am loving this all day sun.  In the shade yesterday, it was not too bad.  Today, it will be 95 degrees, with heat index over 100.  Yeah, the  H's, Hazy, Hot, and Humid.  Hello.  Brief visit from them, heat wave will be exactly 3 days.  Then cold front to end the week, with temperatures in the low 80's.  Yay!  That mean summer is dipping it's toe in.  And two more Mondays, and little one is done being a Sophomore.  The school year has gone in a flash.  To also say, older one is no longer a Freshman college guy also seemed it was fast.  

But, lest the thread does not confirm it's Monday,






 yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, for those who keep count, it's the start of the work week for most, so hunker down, Monday is here, and that means another Friday will come slowly in sight.

Time for some tea.  Have a great day homies!   Let the sun shine bright.






 - that's Mac.  Maybe Robo or Tink too.    Morning Keisha!


----------



## Metro West

Why are people getting confused by the term "The Dark Side"? Where are these people coming from?


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 243827
> 
> JIK there was any doubt



Congrats!!!  Sad day, here ...but, we will be happy shortly, because we know we have a great team and we have shown how well we support them. Well, it's gonna be a short off season.

On to my next marathon sports event...the Tour de France starts in a couple of weeks....gonna be cheering on Richie Porte to take down Chris Froome (not that I haven't been cheering on Froome the last few years...just gotta mix it up a bit). I wonder what drama will unfold there.


----------



## goNDmay9

@pcstang @keishashadow i JUST removed all of our fast passes for pandora and AK.  "everyone" keeps saying its awesome.  hubby and i just thought the movie was okay.  girls have never seen it - so i kind of went with my gut on this one.  

@Lynne G  that saturday morning sounds wonderful! What a good start to staurday after your late Friday night  @Monykalyn you did a ton!  definitely deserved some deck lounging for sure.  

@schumigirl more rain?  you must sleep well...and your flowers must be gorgeous.  oh and our green egg is a type of ceramic grill - not the dr. suess food.   ha ha.  

@macraven i always have bacon late mornings.  if schumi's is gone - feel free to grab some from over here.  then you get sleep + bacon.  

@kohlby what type of beer is Bernardus abt 12?   Looks like we might all be down around the same time.


----------



## Chuckers

What a way to end my Birthday...  Driving home from my weekend at my sister's, yesterday, my car over heated on I-90. I, luckily, got into a service plaza only to find out that AAA is not allowed to work I-90 in Massachusetts. So, the state police had to dispatch a tow truck. Seems like my coolant fan is not working. I am stuck in a hotel an hour away from home. The mechanic said he 'should' be able to fix it this afternoon... looks like I'll be here another night...


----------



## tink1957

Oh no chuckers ...Happy birthday anyway


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Anniversary @Lynne G 

@schumi that is an awesome tri-fecta celebration. congratulations!!  Bubbly for everyone!

i let the girls sleep in today.  they were an hour and 15 minutes late.  somehow the summer schedules got crossed and after getting the girls all excited to go to princess camp - (picked out the dresses and everything), realized it is NEXT week!  I remember they moved it last minute and looks like we deleted the wrong one from the calendar.  

all day spanish immersion does not have the same child appeal compared to princess camp at dance school.  not to mention - now we are double booked (read = double paid) for next week.  i am just glad i caught it before my husband dropped them off this morning!  i am hoping the school let us get a credit for the fall - the girls would be crushed to miss princess camp.  not to mention is 1/2 the price! 

oh - and our electrical box needs to be replaced.  no power in living room or master bedroom.  so thankful the electrician can come on wednesday.  it's old and we knew it was coming - but of course, it has to happen right before vacation.   

so lucky i can work from home this morning so the girls could get some extra rest.  i dropped off a happy rapunzel and elsa for a day of spanish!  

okay - that fart machine though.... bwahahhahaah.  

@keishashadow the girls refer to the portofino as the beach pool and ask to go constantly.  they think we are going over the 4th even though i keep telling them it is not at disney.  RPH has a beach pool too, but for some reason, they love PBH.  they have never been to HRH.  hmmm.  maybe i could sneak a day over at HRH on 6/30 before disney?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Chuckers. Not only what a way to end a nice stay, but your birthday!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## goNDmay9

Chuckers said:


> What a way to end my Birthday...  Driving home from my weekend at my sister's, yesterday, my car over heated on I-90. I, luckily, got into a service plaza only to find out that AAA is not allowed to work I-90 in Massachusetts. So, the state police had to dispatch a tow truck. Seems like my coolant fan is not working. I am stuck in a hotel an hour away from home. The mechanic said he 'should' be able to fix it this afternoon... looks like I'll be here another night...


oh my!  that is horrible.  and what kind of a bs rule is that? guess the service plaza's didn't want any competition?  happy you were close to a service plaza and not stuck on the side of the road!


----------



## Lynne G

goND, that's so funny getting the weeks mixed up.  I had to double check when the kids are both working at the camp they used to attend.  No sleep for my younger one, our schools do not end until next week.  Then I am sure, both kids will be sleeping late.   That princess camp definitely sounds fun, though my only girl would have not liked it.  While she was into Cinderella when little, then Tink as she got older, she never was one to dress up at home, or want to wear costumes out unless it was for Halloween events.  Oh well, tom girl she still is.  Two weeks, and beach soccer will be here.  Still have not heard the price of that.  Well, at least the prime time cost of the hotel is already known and paid for.  Summer at our shore is so popular that the hotels require minimum stays, that and about a couple hundred kid families come for this beach soccer tournament, so hotel prices are premium priced.  And, if not enough money, just found out the cost of next year's club soccer for little one.  Oh my, so much for saving money for not having to pay for summer camp for the kids.

Tis getting warm outside, and colder inside.


----------



## goNDmay9

@Lynne G beach soccer? oh my! that just sounds expensive!  my girls LOVE dressing up.  They won't wear the costumes tho - because they are itchy.  So i just buy real dresses that have a similar look.  Disney sells nice ones that I get on amazon for way less - and then they go play in the mud with them. HA! there is also a decendants camp.  it is supposed to be for the older girls who don't really dress up anymore and are out of the princess stage - but my girls are obsessed.  they are letting them go even though they are way younger.  we will see how they like it. they will probably be the only ones dressing up! 

i do not remember dressing up when i was younger.  of course there were only like 4 princesses then...

glad the weather is warming up a bit and you are in the home stretch for school!


----------



## kohlby

Metro West said:


> Why are people getting confused by the term "The Dark Side"? Where are these people coming from?


I was confused at first because I thought that the Dark Side would mean Disney when on a Universal board.  (And there is a Dark Side to Disney from talking to former and current employees in my neighborhood . . . )


----------



## schumigirl

Universal has always been the Darkside since before I joined here.......always will be.......

Kohlby.......you're not unobservant  I barely notice folks avatars never mind what's written underneath..................although some folk I do avoid reading their posts for various reasons so I know those avatars........

Happy belated Birthday to Chuckers and anniversary for Lynne.........hope both were fun.........although not a good end to birthday celebration Chuckers



Rain stopped and still breezy.........dis is typing slow for me today.........

Had lunch out with DH today and had a morning shopping. Only got a few presents for my friends birthday on Wednesday and her husband's birthday next day.......gang of us going out Saturday night for a joint birthday dinner with them but will see her Wednesday night for our usual get together. 

Meatballs, spicy sauce and pasta for dinner tonight........


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers!!!

A real shame about car issues and not being able to get home yet

Hope the car is fixed soon and you can get back home today

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Universal has always been the Darkside since before I joined here.......always will be.......
> ....




_Yea totally true 

Wdw is the motherland and UO is the darkside 
It's been the unknown place since the beginning until others started to venture out and try it

UO can hold its own now and is no longer a one or two day park

It is a total vacation for many_


----------



## Chuckers

I am hoping the car gets fixed today... but I got to ride some roller coasters at 6 Flags yesterday, the hotel I am at is nice, and last night the bartender took pity on  me and gave me a free slice of chocolate devotion cake for my birthday  I am probably stuck here another night tho. Mechanic said he might be able to get the part today and fix it by 5, but not to count on it.


----------



## pcstang

Well, I'm late to the party...
Happy anniversary to Lynne. Happy bday to chickens, just enjoy your extend vacation. Wow Schumi, I can't wait to retire but it will be a while. Congrats to the Mr. and you.


----------



## tink1957

pcstang said:


> Well, I'm late to the party...
> Happy anniversary to Lynne. Happy bday to chickens, just enjoy your extend vacation. Wow Schumi, I can't wait to retire but it will be a while. Congrats to the Mr. and you.


I hope you meant Chuckers...not chickens  gotta love autocorrect


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> Well, I'm late to the party...
> Happy anniversary to Lynne. Happy bday to chickens, just enjoy your extend vacation. Wow Schumi, I can't wait to retire but it will be a while. Congrats to the Mr. and you.




Thank you.. that gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Lynne G

Poor Chuckers - at least you have an extended vacation, and so does your car.  Sorry to hear another night before car is fixed.


----------



## pcstang

O


tink1957 said:


> I hope you meant Chuckers...not chickens  gotta love autocorrect


lmao! Damn iPhone always thinks it's smarter than me! I will never proof read so I guess just get used to it!


----------



## pcstang

Happy birthday Chuckers!! Lol


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> Happy birthday Chuckers!! Lol



Thank you.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Well, I'm late to the party
> Wow Schumi, I can't wait to retire but it will be a while. Congrats to the Mr. and you.



Dude.... you're still a kid
You have 26 more years before you can retire

Lol


----------



## macraven

Chuckers if I lived closer would come and save you 

Or at least bring you a sandwich


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers if I lived closer would come and save you
> 
> Or at least bring you a sandwich




Aww.. thank you Mac


----------



## keishashadow

Wagman - thank you.  It was certainly the weirdest series I've ever watched.  Give them heck next season!

Speaking of weird.  Today was off the chain here.  First a crown decided to pop off when drinking a cuppa.  Good thing i have cleaning tomorrow.

Then got stuck in a car wash.  One of those automatic types.  Mid morning, quiet time there the only customer, listening to GD chirp away in the back seat.  Finally dawned on me process was taking a long time.  The machine got stuck & was spraying merrily away on my front windshield. 

I likely have the cleanest car in the state at this point.  Finally, rescued by attendant who had been lord knows where.  He got soaked needing to enter the bay to hit the emergency button...the one he said he was trying to gesture to me to get out of my car & hit. 

HA as if buddy, that's above my pay grade and surely an accident waiting to happen.  Duh



Lynne G said:


> Congrats to the birds.  Two years in a row.  The fact that the predators put up some great games made this Stanley Cup 2017 a good one.  Yay! for Kiesha.
> 
> Well, I asked for warmth.  That didn't mean sweat from the time you first step out.  But I am loving this all day sun.  In the shade yesterday, it was not too bad.  Today, it will be 95 degrees, with heat index over 100.  Yeah, the  H's, Hazy, Hot, and Humid.  Hello.  Brief visit from them, heat wave will be exactly 3 days.  Then cold front to end the week, with temperatures in the low 80's.  Yay!  That mean summer is dipping it's toe in.  And two more Mondays, and little one is done being a Sophomore.  The school year has gone in a flash.  To also say, older one is no longer a Freshman college guy also seemed it was fast.
> 
> But, lest the thread does not confirm it's Monday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, for those who keep count, it's the start of the work week for most, so hunker down, Monday is here, and that means another Friday will come slowly in sight.
> 
> Time for some tea.  Have a great day homies!   Let the sun shine bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that's Mac.  Maybe Robo or Tink too.    Morning Keisha!



Lol the dog pic!  Hmm no cold front forecast here. It's toasty toasty.  Expect to be whining about that after a few days.  Funny, took a look at our thus-far lame garden & it has taken off after just a day of near 90 degrees - finally!

IDK beach soccer sounds pretty sweet 



Metro West said:


> Why are people getting confused by the term "The Dark Side"? Where are these people coming from?



Pandora



Chuckers said:


> What a way to end my Birthday...  Driving home from my weekend at my sister's, yesterday, my car over heated on I-90. I, luckily, got into a service plaza only to find out that AAA is not allowed to work I-90 in Massachusetts. So, the state police had to dispatch a tow truck. Seems like my coolant fan is not working. I am stuck in a hotel an hour away from home. The mechanic said he 'should' be able to fix it this afternoon... looks like I'll be here another night...



Yikes, so close yet so far away from home.

Talk about a cosmic joke on your BD, sorry.

You are officially entitled to come home & have a proper do-over!



goNDmay9 said:


> Happy Anniversary @Lynne G
> 
> @schumi that is an awesome tri-fecta celebration. congratulations!!  Bubbly for everyone!
> 
> i let the girls sleep in today.  they were an hour and 15 minutes late.  somehow the summer schedules got crossed and after getting the girls all excited to go to princess camp - (picked out the dresses and everything), realized it is NEXT week!  I remember they moved it last minute and looks like we deleted the wrong one from the calendar.
> 
> all day spanish immersion does not have the same child appeal compared to princess camp at dance school.  not to mention - now we are double booked (read = double paid) for next week.  i am just glad i caught it before my husband dropped them off this morning!  i am hoping the school let us get a credit for the fall - the girls would be crushed to miss princess camp.  not to mention is 1/2 the price!
> 
> oh - and our electrical box needs to be replaced.  no power in living room or master bedroom.  so thankful the electrician can come on wednesday.  it's old and we knew it was coming - but of course, it has to happen right before vacation.
> 
> so lucky i can work from home this morning so the girls could get some extra rest.  i dropped off a happy rapunzel and elsa for a day of spanish!
> 
> okay - that fart machine though.... bwahahhahaah.
> 
> @keishashadow the girls refer to the portofino as the beach pool and ask to go constantly.  they think we are going over the 4th even though i keep telling them it is not at disney.  RPH has a beach pool too, but for some reason, they love PBH.  they have never been to HRH.  hmmm.  maybe i could sneak a day over at HRH on 6/30 before disney?



Our electric entrance/box updated in house before we purchased but it's way too small for this day & age.  On our bucket list.  Here you need permits out the wazhoo to tinker with it.

Sounds like a plan to me, we often slink over to one of the onsite properties for only a night.  That's funny how your girls are of a like mind.



goNDmay9 said:


> @Lynne G beach soccer? oh my! that just sounds expensive!  my girls LOVE dressing up.  They won't wear the costumes tho - because they are itchy.  So i just buy real dresses that have a similar look.  Disney sells nice ones that I get on amazon for way less - and then they go play in the mud with them. HA! there is also a decendants camp.  it is supposed to be for the older girls who don't really dress up anymore and are out of the princess stage - but my girls are obsessed.  they are letting them go even though they are way younger.  we will see how they like it. they will probably be the only ones dressing up!
> 
> i do not remember dressing up when i was younger.  of course there were only like 4 princesses then...
> 
> glad the weather is warming up a bit and you are in the home stretch for school!



GD OD'd on princess dresses around the age of 4.  Miss it.  She did request a moana outfit last year.  Biggest hit of clothes i bought her for vacation was a lego Star Wars tshirt of Princess Leia saying "don't call me princess" lol.



macraven said:


> _Yea totally true
> 
> Wdw is the motherland and UO is the darkside
> It's been the unknown place since the beginning until others started to venture out and try it
> 
> UO can hold its own now and is no longer a one or two day park
> 
> It is a total vacation for many_



I never was down with the motherland nomiker for WDW but the dark side is a 100% fit for Universal harkening back to the pre HP days.  Who is still kicking themselves for not buying more of those 7 day PH AAA $67 passes?  I had 6, one just converted to new ticket.



Chuckers said:


> I am hoping the car gets fixed today... but I got to ride some roller coasters at 6 Flags yesterday, the hotel I am at is nice, and last night the bartender took pity on  me and gave me a free slice of chocolate devotion cake for my birthday  I am probably stuck here another night tho. Mechanic said he might be able to get the part today and fix it by 5, but not to count on it.



If you can work coasters into car trouble, that's the best case of making lemonade ever!  Hope it's resolved soon & you're on your way.


----------



## Lynne G

Pirates was good.  Theater had the sound too loud.  Feel tired after that.

Tis still hot. 88 degrees right now.   Tomorrow will be 93, but 73 on Wednesday.  Pants on Wednesday.


----------



## goNDmay9

tink1957 said:


> I hope you meant Chuckers...not chickens  gotta love autocorrect



I honestly cannot breathe! Dang autocorrect.


----------



## macraven

Not that I have been outside but was told it was stinking hot here today

If I don't have a PT session, I'm in the house on the couch or bed watching non stop CSI

Yes tv is boring and until when I can get up and about, tv is my only friend

Oh, have started some days watching the house redo shows
Some of them are reruns I have not seen in ages

Love it or list it and the show with Joanne and chip are the ones I watch


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies

Tip of the day:
Don't forget the sunscreen


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........Janet.....that's funny........ yeah I wouldn't have got out either.........nope. 


Busy morning........been to get legs waxed and face done, had pedicure and manicure too. Nice. 

Having some lunch at home then head back out to get friends birthday presents for tomorrow. Then meeting with lawyer/financial advisor later today........always fun...........

Chicken and salad for lunch with French bread.........


Hey Mac.........just saw you peep in there........


----------



## Lynne G

- So, another lovely steamy day.  I actually enjoy the heat.  Little one is annoyed, seems the suburban schools have some AC, the city one don't .  City kids gets a half day.  Oh well, now there's exactly 5 more days of school left.  Yay!  It's June.

Schumi, sounds like a busy day.  I need a nail appointment too.  It's finally sandal season.  Nice to shop for presents, as that means a birthday.  Yeah, our trips to our accountant usually means paying taxes.  Not sure what I'm having for lunch yet.  

Mac, good morning!  Hope you had a nice cup of coffee already, and the cats are keeping you company.  

Yeah Keisha, beach soccer is fun.  While competitive, it's not a ranked tournament.  It's also an excuse to get a 3 day pass to the amusement and water piers.  The amusement piers are free to walk around, the water one, no without a ticket.  Thus, when kids are in the water park, the parents are enjoying a meal and adult beverages in the restaurant outdoor porch overlooking the water pier, and enjoying an adult beverage on a bench inside the amusement pier.  

With that, I need tea.  Cold inside, so not quite hot tea.  It will be ice tea by the afternoon.  

Was a traffic filled start to the day.  Why people lay on their car horn thinking that will help is beyond me.  No you don't block intersections.  Well, most of us don't.  Rant over.  - Proceed.


----------



## keishashadow

ATTN all, especially Tink who i believe is waiting

SWA's BD sale starts today.

My fares went up or stayed the same, as usual

Happy hunting

Carole - now that you're all gussied up, time to go out for dinner 



Lynne G said:


> Pirates was good.  Theater had the sound too loud.  Feel tired after that.
> 
> Tis still hot. 88 degrees right now.   Tomorrow will be 93, but 73 on Wednesday.  Pants on Wednesday.



Pants on wednesday is a good thing...

For that matter on any day 

IMAX even worse re the sound



macraven said:


> Not that I have been outside but was told it was stinking hot here today
> 
> If I don't have a PT session, I'm in the house on the couch or bed watching non stop CSI
> 
> Yes tv is boring and until when I can get up and about, tv is my only friend
> 
> Oh, have started some days watching the house redo shows
> Some of them are reruns I have not seen in ages
> 
> Love it or list it and the show with Joanne and chip are the ones I watch



Never made it thru a J & C show.  He's in some legal trouble re cutting out partners before he made it big as i understand it.

Love it/List on my radar too.  Usually watch while on iPad

Good day all, I'll be most of am & afternoon, hope the storms hold off, need a new wiper.


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> ......  Who is still kicking themselves for not buying more of those 7 day PH AAA $67 passes?  I had 6, one just converted to new ticket......



Good thing my legs don't bend that way-(well, not intentionally anyway...read below)-I've been semi-hoarding my stash of unused and non-expiring park tickets for many years. Back in 2004, I think, I got a Mastercard USO offer...Buy 3 multi-day, get 1 free multi-day ticket...at $59. Can't remember exactly how many I bought, but suffice...bunches. I've still got a few in the safe! It's sickening to see the prices now. I just close my eyes and click "Submit Order" when I get them for friends and family-ish folk. (I ain't giving nobody my stash.)

Disney Quest trip is still a go for the sendoff. Still haven't nailed down exact dates...June 28-July 3, or 4th, maybe 5... All I know for sure is Gage wants to be there on the 1st & 2nd. 

May drive if I get a new truck...BTW...Can I take a cane on Southwest? (Long Story)


----------



## Metro West

Happy belated Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G

I don't see why not Buckeev.  You just have to put the cane up in the compartment.  I think I remember seeing walkers and canes.  Hey, at least you may be seated first, though get off last if with SW.  Sorry to hear, even if a long story.


----------



## macraven

I keep my cane with me on the flight
I lay it in the floor once I collapse it

Never was an issue in flights


----------



## macraven

BUckeev
Spill the beans about the cane


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Sad to see that my flight prices didn't change with the anniversary sale in fact my return flight has increased...should have bought sooner.  SW has changed but still the best value when you consider the bag fees.

I'm just going to cut down on the food budget to make up for it...no Club Villain for us 

On a brighter note, I had to work late yesterday and my lovely daughter surprised me by having dinner ready when I got home...bbq chicken, sweet potato mash, peas and roasted brussel sprouts...I could get used to this 
Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## goNDmay9

buckeev said:


> Disney Quest trip is still a go for the sendoff. Still haven't nailed down exact dates...June 28-July 3, or 4th, maybe 5... All I know for sure is Gage wants to be there on the 1st & 2nd.



We are planning to go on the 1st!



macraven said:


> Not that I have been outside but was told it was stinking hot here today
> 
> If I don't have a PT session, I'm in the house on the couch or bed watching non stop CSI
> 
> Yes tv is boring and until when I can get up and about, tv is my only friend
> 
> Oh, have started some days watching the house redo shows
> Some of them are reruns I have not seen in ages
> 
> Love it or list it and the show with Joanne and chip are the ones I watch



Good thing you stayed in side.  Pollen count is cray cray AND it is HOT!



Lynne G said:


> Oh well, now there's exactly 5 more days of school left.  Yay!  It's June.
> 
> Schumi, sounds like a busy day.  I need a nail appointment too.  It's finally sandal season.  Nice to shop for presents, as that means a birthday.
> 
> Was a traffic filled start to the day.  Why people lay on their car horn thinking that will help is beyond me.  No you don't block intersections.  Well, most of us don't.  Rant over.  - Proceed.



YAY!  only 5 days - it is coming so fast. 

RIGHT?  #HornsNotHelpful

@schumigirl  and @Lynne G i am so behind on my ladyscaping!  So overdue for a mani-pedi.  I could probably climb a tree and ward off small animals. 


keishashadow said:


> SWA's BD sale starts today.
> 
> Pants on wednesday is a good thing...
> 
> For that matter on any day
> 
> Never made it thru a J & C show.  He's in some legal trouble re cutting out partners before he made it big as i understand it.
> 
> Love it/List on my radar too.  Usually watch while on iPad



so - you all really like sw?  i have recently been introduced as they just started flying out of atlanta?  how is it flying with younger children? have used it twice to vegas - but was solo.  I was thinking it MAY be worth the switch from delta if we can realistically reach the companion ticket. 

Pants!  Ha!

@macraven @keishashadow i love the renovations shows! it sometimes gets depressing though because the prices they quote and reality (at least in atlanta) have quite a drastic gap!  LOL. 

@keishashadow i am still laughing at the mental visual /movie i have of you sitting in that carwash with the attendant frantically waving and gesturing and you and GD just sitting there with the sound blocked out, maybe singing with the occasional whoosh and falling water. 

haven't changed any ressies for our 4th trip hotel yet.  tentative plan is disney quest on 7/1, epcot on 7/2 (sunday), move to shades of green 7/5 and commando rope drop insane (mama's gonna need a drink or two) MK on Thursday 7/6 then pool / spa / resort dining / relax until sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a fun July plan goND.  With commando, adult drinks are a must.  stamina and all.  

Hot, hot, hot, here.  And my pollen sneezing older one.  He had a good sneeze last night, and before I could say anything, yeah mom, I know, I did take my medicine.  Yeah, but not consistently as he should.  This is not a fun time for him.  Indoors is also good, as long as there are not live plants or cut flowers inside.  

Almost time for lunch, and the walk will be short.  Forgot my hat, and the sun has beat down all day.  Maybe time to get a iced coffee.


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> We are planning to go on the 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you stayed in side.  Pollen count is cray cray AND it is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!  only 5 days - it is coming so fast.
> 
> RIGHT?  #HornsNotHelpful
> 
> @schumigirl  and @Lynne G i am so behind on my ladyscaping!  So overdue for a mani-pedi.  I could probably climb a tree and ward off small animals.
> 
> 
> so - you all really like sw?  i have recently been introduced as they just started flying out of atlanta?  how is it flying with younger children? have used it twice to vegas - but was solo.  I was thinking it MAY be worth the switch from delta if we can realistically reach the companion ticket.
> 
> Pants!  Ha!
> 
> @macraven @keishashadow i love the renovations shows! it sometimes gets depressing though because the prices they quote and reality (at least in atlanta) have quite a drastic gap!  LOL.
> 
> @keishashadow i am still laughing at the mental visual /movie i have of you sitting in that carwash with the attendant frantically waving and gesturing and you and GD just sitting there with the sound blocked out, maybe singing with the occasional whoosh and falling water.
> 
> haven't changed any ressies for our 4th trip hotel yet.  tentative plan is disney quest on 7/1, epcot on 7/2 (sunday), move to shades of green 7/5 and commando rope drop insane (mama's gonna need a drink or two) MK on Thursday 7/6 then pool / spa / resort dining / relax until sunday.


We went to USO over the fourth last year after a week a champions gate for our annual cousin week (the kids.) The parks were not busy nor was WDW from what I've heard and app wait times. Apparently there was an attack threat for the fourth at universal. No fireworks at all...it was weird. The entire pond/lake area at citywalk was surrounded by people waiting for fireworks. Never seen them set off there so we were thinking, wth, we didn't hear about a 4th show. Anyway, no fireworks at all that night.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers - Happy Birthday a day late!

Keisha - Wow - enjoy your super clean car!

Lynne- Hope the weather improves for you.  It sounds like it's either hot or cold!  Others have been telling me that their temps were hotter than Orlando's on Sunday and Monday.

Tink - That's so nice that she had dinner ready for you.  You've trained her well.  Unless I specifically ask, my eldest will just go hungry until I come home.  


I've heard SW had good flights to Orlando.  I met up with a high school friend at Disney Springs last night.  She said her SW flights were just $200 each from Providence, RI.  I wish hubby's work travel schedule was more set in stone so I could take advantage of the good rates.  I know for certain when he's going to be away for this month but just an estimate for next month.


----------



## kohlby

goNDmay9 said:


> haven't changed any ressies for our 4th trip hotel yet.  tentative plan is disney quest on 7/1, epcot on 7/2 (sunday), move to shades of green 7/5 and commando rope drop insane (mama's gonna need a drink or two) MK on Thursday 7/6 then pool / spa / resort dining / relax until sunday.



Are you going to get a chance to get to Universal in there?  I will be at Universal on the 3rd.  I've never been that time of year and am going as tour guide for friends so I'm hoping I'm pleasantly surprised about both the heat and the crowds.


----------



## goNDmay9

kohlby said:


> Are you going to get a chance to get to Universal in there?  I will be at Universal on the 3rd.  I've never been that time of year and am going as tour guide for friends so I'm hoping I'm pleasantly surprised about both the heat and the crowds.



We are seriously considering it.  Only hesitated because at least one of the girls' tickets are seasonal and all of July is blocked. Renewals for the pass is sept (for one  - I need to check the other) and not sure it is worth the difference to upgrade now vs just waiting for a weekend in the fall / august.  We may squeeze one in on 6/30.


----------



## macraven

GoND
Small world !!

Did not know you lived in Atlanta

A few of the posters here live in Georgia

Sw has flown out of Atlanta for sometime

I'm not as fond of the airport but use it
But did drive to Orlando Jan-Feb this year for the parks


I guess the ND in your screen name made me think of the state and Notre Dame


----------



## Lynne G

Pretty sure we are warmer than PC.  The city temp is 101, out in the burbs, it is 99.


----------



## keishashadow

My mouth is still numb & i get to go back in 2 weeks, wheee. Dentist needs to make a car payment lol



Lynne G said:


> I don't see why not Buckeev.  You just have to put the cane up in the compartment.  I think I remember seeing walkers and canes.  Hey, at least you may be seated first, though get off last if with SW.  Sorry to hear, even if a long story.



Yep, lady on last flight put up quite the fuss to let it go



macraven said:


> I keep my cane with me on the flight
> I lay it in the floor once I collapse it
> 
> Never was an issue in flights



Maybe since collapsed they didn't see it, or if u put in bookbag?



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sad to see that my flight prices didn't change with the anniversary sale in fact my return flight has increased...should have bought sooner.  SW has changed but still the best value when you consider the bag fees.
> 
> I'm just going to cut down on the food budget to make up for it...no Club Villain for us
> 
> On a brighter note, I had to work late yesterday and my lovely daughter surprised me by having dinner ready when I got home...bbq chicken, sweet potato mash, peas and roasted brussel sprouts...I could get used to this
> Hope everyone has a great day



Aw, sorry.  Have you tried checking around 10 am on Sunday ams?  Try it, you may like it. No, really, i find my best sale fares then



goNDmay9 said:


> We are planning to go on the 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you stayed in side.  Pollen count is cray cray AND it is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!  only 5 days - it is coming so fast.
> 
> RIGHT?  #HornsNotHelpful
> 
> @schumigirl  and @Lynne G i am so behind on my ladyscaping!  So overdue for a mani-pedi.  I could probably climb a tree and ward off small animals.
> 
> 
> so - you all really like sw?  i have recently been introduced as they just started flying out of atlanta?  how is it flying with younger children? have used it twice to vegas - but was solo.  I was thinking it MAY be worth the switch from delta if we can realistically reach the companion ticket.
> 
> Pants!  Ha!
> 
> @macraven @keishashadow i love the renovations shows! it sometimes gets depressing though because the prices they quote and reality (at least in atlanta) have quite a drastic gap!  LOL.
> 
> @keishashadow i am still laughing at the mental visual /movie i have of you sitting in that carwash with the attendant frantically waving and gesturing and you and GD just sitting there with the sound blocked out, maybe singing with the occasional whoosh and falling water.
> 
> haven't changed any ressies for our 4th trip hotel yet.  tentative plan is disney quest on 7/1, epcot on 7/2 (sunday), move to shades of green 7/5 and commando rope drop insane (mama's gonna need a drink or two) MK on Thursday 7/6 then pool / spa / resort dining / relax until sunday.



Yep they are flexible and i rack up the CC rewards for flights .

Yep, we were jamming & blonde-ly oblivious lol

Just saw offer for tix under $20 to DQ.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Pretty sure we are warmer than PC.  The city temp is 101, out in the burbs, it is 99.


It's only 75 here...rain, rain and more rain this week. I may be down to only 2 kids if my oldest keeps his attitude up!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> It's only 75 here...rain, rain and more rain this week. I may be down to only 2 kids if my oldest keeps his attitude up!



Welcome to having a teen.  I have a double shot of teens.  Hope the rain leaves and gives a nice day.  Little one only has one final tomorrow, so already demanded older one to accommodate her schedule.  The one joy of having not being the mom taxi.


----------



## Monykalyn

goNDmay9 said:


> so - you all really like sw? i have recently been introduced as they just started flying out of atlanta? how is it flying with younger children? have used it twice to vegas - but was solo. I was thinking it MAY be worth the switch from delta if we can realistically reach the companion ticket.


Love SW with kids! Flight Attendants really are the best. Although-in 2004 we flew Delta for our trip to WDW-and the flight attendants were the absolute best ever with the kids on a flight-maybe because of slow time (feb) and nearly empty flight, but one of them took the girls to the galley and fed them warm chocolate chip cookies and entertained them for an hour. She said she missed her grandbabies - I wish I could have been adopted by her. The only time I have ever written a letter to an airline to praise an employee(we have had many good experiences on several airlines that I wish I had followed up on, but this one really stands out).
We snagged a credit for the 2 going down later in August (yay!) but November flights have remained ridiculous-so I think we are driving. We would have needed to rent a car anyway. And I LOVE Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy! 



pcstang said:


> I may be down to only 2 kids if my oldest keeps his attitude up!


Oh yes-have a 14 year old girl myself (and survived her older sister). Although she has been surprisingly pleasant so far this summer-maybe because she is worn out from PE (summer school) and band? And swimming when we can fit it in. And she knows she has to be nice or I will cancel her Fight of Passage FP (yep-that is a real threat! If it gets me through the summer call me all the bad momma names you want LOL).

Hot, humid typical MO summer here now. Knew the nice low humidity couldn't last. Garden looks to be quite fruitful-already harvested bushel of green beans (ate those tonight as had an extra extra kid). Brownies cooling down now.

So-Mom in law emailed me about weeklong (cheap) getaway vacations at our favorite Marriott resort in Orlando-we already have first weekend in October booked (just missing Lynne)-If she wants to go a week I am game-and maybe finally have a meetup as it will be long enough to hit UO! Can stay a week in 2 bed Grande Vista for 1/2 what we are paying for 5 days at POP...

Happy late Bday to @Chuckers! Hope the year goes better than the actual day!



keishashadow said:


> My mouth is still numb & i get to go back in 2 weeks, wheee. Dentist needs to make a car payment lol


I think middles orthodontist bought a boat with our payments...hope things get better soon!


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> Love SW with kids! Flight Attendants really are the best. Although-in 2004 we flew Delta for our trip to WDW-and the flight attendants were the absolute best ever with the kids on a flight-maybe because of slow time (feb) and nearly empty flight, but one of them took the girls to the galley and fed them warm chocolate chip cookies and entertained them for an hour. She said she missed her grandbabies - I wish I could have been adopted by her. The only time I have ever written a letter to an airline to praise an employee(we have had many good experiences on several airlines that I wish I had followed up on, but this one really stands out).
> We snagged a credit for the 2 going down later in August (yay!) but November flights have remained ridiculous-so I think we are driving. We would have needed to rent a car anyway. And I LOVE Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy!
> 
> 
> Oh yes-have a 14 year old girl myself (and survived her older sister). Although she has been surprisingly pleasant so far this summer-maybe because she is worn out from PE (summer school) and band? And swimming when we can fit it in. And she knows she has to be nice or I will cancel her Fight of Passage FP (yep-that is a real threat! If it gets me through the summer call me all the bad momma names you want LOL).
> 
> Hot, humid typical MO summer here now. Knew the nice low humidity couldn't last. Garden looks to be quite fruitful-already harvested bushel of green beans (ate those tonight as had an extra extra kid). Brownies cooling down now.
> 
> So-Mom in law emailed me about weeklong (cheap) getaway vacations at our favorite Marriott resort in Orlando-we already have first weekend in October booked (just missing Lynne)-If she wants to go a week I am game-and maybe finally have a meetup as it will be long enough to hit UO! Can stay a week in 2 bed Grande Vista for 1/2 what we are paying for 5 days at POP...
> 
> Happy late Bday to @Chuckers! Hope the year goes better than the actual day!
> 
> 
> I think middles orthodontist bought a boat with our payments...hope things get better soon!


My oldest is only 12! I'm screwed lol! When will you be at the darkside?
I feel the same about the orthodontist...


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> It's only 75 here...rain, rain and more rain this week. I may be down to only 2 kids if my oldest keeps his attitude up!



 Kids build one's character & empty the pocketbook



Lynne G said:


> Welcome to having a teen.  I have a double shot of teens.  Hope the rain leaves and gives a nice day.  Little one only has one final tomorrow, so already demanded older one to accommodate her schedule.  The one joy of having not being the mom taxi.



Double trouble lol?  JK u have good kids



Monykalyn said:


> Love SW with kids! Flight Attendants really are the best. Although-in 2004 we flew Delta for our trip to WDW-and the flight attendants were the absolute best ever with the kids on a flight-maybe because of slow time (feb) and nearly empty flight, but one of them took the girls to the galley and fed them warm chocolate chip cookies and entertained them for an hour. She said she missed her grandbabies - I wish I could have been adopted by her. The only time I have ever written a letter to an airline to praise an employee(we have had many good experiences on several airlines that I wish I had followed up on, but this one really stands out).
> We snagged a credit for the 2 going down later in August (yay!) but November flights have remained ridiculous-so I think we are driving. We would have needed to rent a car anyway. And I LOVE Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy!
> 
> 
> Oh yes-have a 14 year old girl myself (and survived her older sister). Although she has been surprisingly pleasant so far this summer-maybe because she is worn out from PE (summer school) and band? And swimming when we can fit it in. And she knows she has to be nice or I will cancel her Fight of Passage FP (yep-that is a real threat! If it gets me through the summer call me all the bad momma names you want LOL).
> 
> Hot, humid typical MO summer here now. Knew the nice low humidity couldn't last. Garden looks to be quite fruitful-already harvested bushel of green beans (ate those tonight as had an extra extra kid). Brownies cooling down now.
> 
> So-Mom in law emailed me about weeklong (cheap) getaway vacations at our favorite Marriott resort in Orlando-we already have first weekend in October booked (just missing Lynne)-If she wants to go a week I am game-and maybe finally have a meetup as it will be long enough to hit UO! Can stay a week in 2 bed Grande Vista for 1/2 what we are paying for 5 days at POP...
> 
> Happy late Bday to @Chuckers! Hope the year goes better than the actual day!
> 
> 
> I think middles orthodontist bought a boat with our payments...hope things get better soon!



I've paid for 3 full sets of braces & various other dental appliances, including ones the dogs used as chew toys.  A double set for oldest who didn't wear his retainer

Used to say #2 was the 'good one', let's just say he's made up for it.


----------



## Chuckers

Thank you all for the birthday wishes... It's been an exhausting few days, sorry I haven't been on sooner.

I am finally home, but my car isn't.. it's still an hour away at a dealership. Turns out that the faulty thermostat caused problems with a relay which caused problems with the cooling fan. I picked up the car this morning and drove to a Walmart to get something. When I got back in the car, the overheat idiot light immediately went on. So, it was back to the mechanic. Upon talking to him, he said the car should still be under warranty ($400 later...), so I called Chevy, it is still under the power train warranty. 3 hours at the shop (90+ degrees, no AC) to wait for a tow truck to come get the car and bring it to a certified dealer. The tow truck shows up and I get in the cab to go to the dealer... the cab has NO A/C (heat is on full blast), the passenger window doesn't roll down, and exhaust fumes are leaking into the cab. I thought I was going to die.. seriously. The dealer has no loaners, so I have to rent a car (out of my own pocket) to get home. I have no idea when the car will be ready. But, I am home.. I will be in my own bed.. and the kitties are happy to see me.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry Chuckers


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep........it`s Wednesday..........all day........

Chuckers, sorry you`ve had all the grief to deal with........doesn't sound like fun at all........hope it`s all sorted soon.......

Have to say we sailed through the teenage years with our son........no issues or tantrums, no yelling, demanding or shouting......we thank our lucky stars reading about some people`s teen experiences........wouldn't put up with some of it........guess we were lucky 



Got New York to Orlando flights booked last night......going with JetBlue as we wanted to fly out of JFK........extra space seats or something like that......another thing notched off the list......almost done now.......Rockefeller, Empire State and HHN tickets and we`re done.......

Today is kinda lazy......need to hand few things in to Financial Advisor and that's it. Off out tonight with friend, it`s her birthday....and day out with DH tomorrow for shopping and lunch day.......

Weather warm and sunny today.........hope your Wednesday is a good one...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my son is good, though I have to tell ya, I used to say are you 2 or 12.  Those changing years can make some cranky teens. 

Oh no Chuckers.  What a pain in the tuss.  I hate car issues, so inconvenienced.  Hopefully the dealer fixes the issues and you can get repaid for the expenses you incurred so far.  

Yep, it's Wednesday, and while Kiesha's sweating with the heat wave, it's time for the hump day reminder:






 So hang in there, Friday will be here before ya know it.  I thought it would be slacks today.  Went back inside and changed to a skirt.  While it's now 79 degrees, it's oh so muggy.  Then a downpour that lasted exactly 10 minutes.  Even more so muggy after that.  Iced tea is ready, so hope all enjoy this Wednesday in the middle of June.


----------



## Chuckers

This is the first real car issue I've ever had since I've owned a car. I never thought I would be happy to be back in my office at work... but I am happy especially because I got to update my count down numbers after being away for 5 days.. my numbers are now:

2 Months, 26 days, 16 hours, 6 minutes and 18 seconds... 

OR

13 Weeks
88 Days
2112 Hours
126,720 Minutes
7,603,200 seconds

88 FREAKIN DAYS!!! That's the same number as keys on a piano!!

This made me smile today.


----------



## macraven

Morning all

Chuckers 
Wow that was some vacation to see your sister!

So sad to read if the car troubles and complications 

You need a big


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Morning all
> 
> Chuckers
> Wow that was some vacation to see your sister!
> 
> So sad to read if the car troubles and complications
> 
> You need a big



Well, I did get drunk Monday night.. it kinda helped.. (I got drunk on one nip of grape vodka.. I have no stomach any more, so I am a cheap date). I could use a hug... I am exhausted.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs to ya Chuckers.  Rest.  sorry to hear all the stuff you've been going through.  Bright side though.  Rockin' the 80's I see.  That deserves.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> This is the first real car issue I've ever had since I've owned a car. I never thought I would be happy to be back in my office at work... but I am happy especially because I got to update my count down numbers after being away for 5 days.. my numbers are now:
> 
> 2 Months, 26 days, 16 hours, 6 minutes and 18 seconds...
> 
> OR
> 
> 13 Weeks
> 88 Days
> 2112 Hours
> 126,720 Minutes
> 7,603,200 seconds
> 
> 88 FREAKIN DAYS!!! That's the same number as keys on a piano!!
> 
> This made me smile today.



Lol the numbers - Are you an accountant or actuary?

Sorry re the ride.  You know what they say...time to trade it in . Well, that's what i say

Lynne OMG how'd u get my picture? . Flooding all around the area here, we've only gotten brief showers that are just making it muggier. Supposed to be some good boomers coming thru after noon today.  As long as we don't lose power i.e. Ceiling fans & our window ACs in bedrooms I'll be happy as thousands here still have none.

Was going to go downtown to see the pen's victory parade but they shut down all the routes in before 9 am.  Figure too hot with the youngling anyway & crowd should be substantial even with the bad weather forecast.


----------



## macraven

Saw the hhn map up last night

Sure someone will link it to the Dis today


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Lol the numbers - Are you an accountant or actuary?
> 
> Sorry re the ride.  You know what they say...time to trade it in . Well, that's what i say



I have a website that does a count down to a specific date. I'm just an over-excited big kid who can't wait to be in the land of roller coasters and simulators! 

Trade in? The car is a 2014... I've still got years of payments...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Been busy for a couple of days. I have my big cup of coffee and trying to catch up.

Chuckers hope the car issues get solved soon and sending  your way.

Sounds like everyone is getting travel plans in order.

Have to admit I'am so excited for my trip in October. Looking forward to stay at Portofino, rides, HHN and saying howdy to all the Sans family who will be there. Universal sure does bring out the little kiddo in this old body 

Mac hope your having your big cup of coffee this morning. Hope you are resting well and the pain is improving everyday. You are going to out  all of us at HHN.

Lynne are you having ice tea since it's so muggy in your neck of the woods? Love the camel laying on the barstool.

Going to take hubby out for lunch today. It's sunny and hot here. Will be in the 90's today.

Monykalyn nice that you are harvesting veggies already. Went to the farmers market Saturday morning and found a nice lady who sells farm fresh eggs. They were delicious. Also bought zucchini, tomatoes, peaches and homemade bread. Made hubby a few small peach crisps.

Schumi enjoy meal out with your friend celebrating her birthday.

Morning Tink hope the hand is continuing to heal .

PC hang in there.


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> Used to say #2 was the 'good one', let's just say he's made up for it.



Don't tell me that!  It's #1 here.  He was quite the challenge when he was younger but turned into an easy child at some point.  He's 14 now and sometimes I wish he would do more wrong while I'm still around him to help him navigate mistakes.  I've had more than my fair share of troubles with the one that was the easy baby/toddler though.  And she hasn't hit the teen years yet.  I'm not sure how we're going to get through.


Chuckers - Nice countdowns!  I hope your car issues are resolved.


----------



## Chuckers

The car issue just got worse. Seems that I am out of warranty by mileage, not by time. The dealership is estimating another $600 to replace the fan. But the service rep told me after it's all done to call Chevy directly and tell them what happened. He believes that Chevy will look to re-imburse me a good chunk of the fee. He also told me to call the original autobody shop and tell them that they charged me for unnecessary work as he will be calling them to tell them what happened with my car. (I believe the owner knows he did wrong and thinks that I won't do anything about it.) I am going to see if I can get him to refund me at least the labor.


----------



## Chuckers

It seems I can't catch a break. Got home tonight to find out my central A/C is dead. Called my electrician and it seems that the motor on the fan has seized. He's going to have his A/C guy get in touch with me. I hope he can repair the motor because I can't afford a new A/C unit. My only choice would be to cancel my vacation and get the full refund (since I bought the cancel for any reason). Although, I would still lose my airfare.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers



Thanks... not the greatest way to start off a new year...


----------



## macraven

I really hope you don't have to cancel your vacation


----------



## Lynne G

Sending hugs, it is said, when it rains, it pours.  So hope you won't loose your vacation Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Monykalyn

Oh gosh Chuckers! It has to get better soon 

Love the humpday memes.

Tired too. Muggy, potential for severe weather tonight. At least the tree that already fell will be cleared tomorrow.

And -  one of my "baby" chickens might be a roo instead of a hen. That would be bad news as we can't keep roosters. Such a sweet personality so hoping not, but feathers are growing in more roo like vs hen...

Think it is bed time...


----------



## macraven

Don't say roo will someday be Sunday dinner.....


----------



## macraven

Looks like I beat schumi this morning 
This is a first...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Looks like I beat schumi this morning
> This is a first...



Lol.......was getting ready to go out for the day......

Hope you're asleep by now........

Nice night out with friend last night, never a late one on a Wednesday night..........but gang of us all going out Saturday night for dinner to a beautiful hotel for her and her husband's birthdays.......his is today. 

Yep, day of shopping and lunch with my mister today........not going for anything specific, just a good mooch and see what we see.......looks to be another lovely day too. 

Had croissants, bacon and coffee for breakfast........

Catch youse later......have a good Thursday........


----------



## macraven

Well hope the bacon is on the list for tomorrow for us here


Good thing we did not all pile in at your place this morning

We would get there just in time to clean up the kitchen
Lol

Sometimes you can lie in bed and sleep til noon
Since I shook that bug I picked up the other day, getting back to normal schedule this morning

Still not able to drive but I know that will come next

Seeing the sunrise is not part of my normal day but it happens on rare occasions

Hope all have a good camel day!


----------



## Lynne G

- for Chuckers and anyone else that needs one.  Hugs to all the homies.  





  Since it was nice and cool last night, down to high 60's, windows wide open and fans running, a good sleeping night happily.  

MonyK - hope it's not a rooster.  That's what happened to neighbor, and poor wife was beside herself that she had to return him.  But, replacement accepted, and all have been pets for years now.  And, egg layers too.  


Hey y'all it is Thursday.  Drink up - thirsty is the word of the day.






Ah, just realized my ADR window for the mouse opens the Saturday morning I will be overnight chaperoning the soccer team.  Fireworks on the beach the night before, and I am sure the girls will be more than happy to see them.  Since their first game is not until 10am, me on the phone at 6am the next morning may not happen.  Sigh.  Might ask the TA to call at 7, and roll the dice.  Little one says she'll be up. Yeah right.  But, my early bird head may have me up anyway.  I'm usually up early on vacation.  Difference is, I move a lot slower.  Oddly, I rarely make early entry to Potter most days now.  When we see Potter for Christmas, we will be sure to use that early entry at least once.  And, mouse early entries will be used as well.  Holiday insane crowds are us.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks for all of your positive thoughts. I don't plan on canceling my vacation.. I would rather do without A/C than without a vacation  
The A/C guy is going to call me today so I'll know more. The car dealership is also supposed to call me today. 

Yes, when it rains, it pours, but it seems that when the sun is out, anything dealing with A/C and me, breaks. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> It seems I can't catch a break. Got home tonight to find out my central A/C is dead. Called my electrician and it seems that the motor on the fan has seized. He's going to have his A/C guy get in touch with me. I hope he can repair the motor because I can't afford a new A/C unit. My only choice would be to cancel my vacation and get the full refund (since I bought the cancel for any reason). Although, I would still lose my airfare.



Going to guess not having central AC in south is akin to no heat in the North.

If bad luck runs in three's you should be there by now, hope things turn around for you



Monykalyn said:


> Oh gosh Chuckers! It has to get better soon
> 
> Love the humpday memes.
> 
> Tired too. Muggy, potential for severe weather tonight. At least the tree that already fell will be cleared tomorrow.
> 
> And -  one of my "baby" chickens might be a roo instead of a hen. That would be bad news as we can't keep roosters. Such a sweet personality so hoping not, but feathers are growing in more roo like vs hen...
> 
> Think it is bed time...



Why no 'Roos?



Lynne G said:


> - for Chuckers and anyone else that needs one.  Hugs to all the homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it was nice and cool last night, down to high 60's, windows wide open and fans running, a good sleeping night happily.
> 
> MonyK - hope it's not a rooster.  That's what happened to neighbor, and poor wife was beside herself that she had to return him.  But, replacement accepted, and all have been pets for years now.  And, egg layers too.
> 
> 
> Hey y'all it is Thursday.  Drink up - thirsty is the word of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, just realized my ADR window for the mouse opens the Saturday morning I will be overnight chaperoning the soccer team.  Fireworks on the beach the night before, and I am sure the girls will be more than happy to see them.  Since their first game is not until 10am, me on the phone at 6am the next morning may not happen.  Sigh.  Might ask the TA to call at 7, and roll the dice.  Little one says she'll be up. Yeah right.  But, my early bird head may have me up anyway.  I'm usually up early on vacation.  Difference is, I move a lot slower.  Oddly, I rarely make early entry to Potter most days now.  When we see Potter for Christmas, we will be sure to use that early entry at least once.  And, mouse early entries will be used as well.  Holiday insane crowds are us.



They take chickens back? Talk about a great return policy

I live in same small town where i was raised. Several small farms nearby, when growing up many times wanted to throttle the roosters for the unwanted wakeup calls.  Laws were enacted wherein they were grandfathered in but new additions forbidden after that, same with horses & other farm animals.  Honestly, the smell was often overwhelming in summer when down-wind.

 Now a big push is on in nearby larger towns/small cities here to allow free-ranging chickens in one's yard.  I'm talking places where there are row-houses.  It's quite the controversy.  Didn't know there are medical conditions that preclude being around farm animals.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh our neighbor chickens are free range, but in a fort Knox enclosure.  Raccoons are devious creatures.  

Um, Keisha, would you like to open an egg, and see one that has a chick in it?  No boys where the girls are laying eggs, ya see.  Luckily, that's all our neighbor's want, eggs, not more chicks.  Grew up in the burbs, so no real farming around, but not that far away either.  Had a cousin that had a farm, so was used to seeing farm animals.  We played around with the goats, dogs and cats.  The dog I had as a kid came from the farm.  He was a true mutt.  Even the vet said he was a very mixed up breed.  

Ah, the sun is out, steamy day again.  Kids will be asking the swim in DSis's pool again.  She's had the sun cover on, and said pool is around 86 degrees.  Oh yeah, like a sauna.  I may take a dip this week-end.  

Carry on homies.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> It seems I can't catch a break. Got home tonight to find out my central A/C is dead. Called my electrician and it seems that the motor on the fan has seized. He's going to have his A/C guy get in touch with me. I hope he can repair the motor because I can't afford a new A/C unit. My only choice would be to cancel my vacation and get the full refund (since I bought the cancel for any reason). Although, I would still lose my airfare.


I'm right there with you. Been a h


keishashadow said:


> Going to guess not having central AC in south is akin to no heat in the North.
> 
> If bad luck runs in three's you should be there by now, hope things turn around for you
> 
> 
> 
> Why no 'Roos?
> 
> 
> 
> They take chickens back? Talk about a great return policy
> 
> I live in same small town where i was raised. Several small farms nearby, when growing up many times wanted to throttle the roosters for the unwanted wakeup calls.  Laws were enacted wherein they were grandfathered in but new additions forbidden after that, same with horses & other farm animals.  Honestly, the smell was often overwhelming in summer when down-wind.
> 
> Now a big push is on in nearby larger towns/small cities here to allow free-ranging chickens in one's yard.  I'm talking places where there are row-houses.  It's quite the controversy.  Didn't know there are medical conditions that preclude being around farm animals.


i was going to ask the same thing about the roo's. I live in the peanut capital of the world. There is a large farm across the street from me. OMG, when the are getting the fields ready to plant and spread the chicken poo...stay inside for a few days. 
@Lynne G be ready for the damn roosters in key west!


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Oh our neighbor chickens are free range, but in a fort Knox enclosure.  Raccoons are devious creatures.
> 
> Um, Keisha, would you like to open an egg, and see one that has a chick in it?  No boys where the girls are laying eggs, ya see.  Luckily, that's all our neighbor's want, eggs, not more chicks.  Grew up in the burbs, so no real farming around, but not that far away either.  Had a cousin that had a farm, so was used to seeing farm animals.  We played around with the goats, dogs and cats.  The dog I had as a kid came from the farm.  He was a true mutt.  Even the vet said he was a very mixed up breed.
> 
> Ah, the sun is out, steamy day again.  Kids will be asking the swim in DSis's pool again.  She's had the sun cover on, and said pool is around 86 degrees.  Oh yeah, like a sauna.  I may take a dip this week-end.
> 
> Carry on homies.


That makes sense with the chickens. Didn't think of that.
So...which came about first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Lynne G

And yeah, PC, I'm hoping to hear the sea, not an early morning 'roo crowing.  I will definitely take little one to the restaurant where the chickens run among the tables.  On second thought, she may not like it.


----------



## pcstang

We were across duval from your resort. We overlooked Mallory square and those damn birds would start early!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


>


Lmao!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


>



Well for us we started with chicks (not eggs) so...
Roosters not allowed per city guidelines. Mostly because of noise I think. Although if you've ever heard a hen "sing" her egg song - they can be loud as well. And I have one who sings the egg song for everyone's eggs!. But roosters can also be mean (doing their job protecting their ladies from predators). I also don't really want more chickens right now. We live in a burb of Springfield mo (Battlefield) and backyard chickens are allowed, Heck we have horses and cows down the street (just outside city limits). Our house is at end of cul-de-sac, bordering a street so only have neighbors directly behind and to one side of us. Have 3/4 acre fenced, with the chicks on side of house furthest from neighbors(and they have their own fenced area)-they didn't even know I had chickens for months after they moved in-and they've never heard the ladies "talk" (also can be loud). I do let the girls out to roam yard most of day if dog or someone is out, so they take care of bugs. 

Have to go in to do inservice on Nutrition and Hydration (15 min total-rough), then kid had ortho appointment to get her retainer trays, and trivia night tonight to raise money for Champion Athletes of the Ozarks. Work tomorrow and then WEEKEND!! Yay!!


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven it IS a small world (at least that is what those dolls keep singing over and over again - so they must be right).  and you are spot on - the ND is for Notre Dame - it is where I went to college.  who else here is in GA other than us? 

@Monykalyn where will the roo have to go if it turns out it is a roo?  that makes me sad.  Yes - LOVE Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  I wrote one of my college entrance essays on that book.   

@Chuckers oh NO!!  Clearly your luck is about to turn around.  Good gracious.  Your unfortunateness is officially full and no longer accepting new patients.  

Honestly - the teenage years scare me.  We started a little later so mine are still young - but the thought of two teenage girls in the house in 8-10 years just seem horrifying.  

Update on the summer school / camp. We are definitely learning our lesson.  School won't give us a credit.  Option is to send them next week and cancel princess camp and hope they let us use the credit for Descendants camp,  cut a few days off the beginning of Orlando (and miss DQ) and cancel family beach trip the end of July.  With school starting July 31st (YEP - THAT IS NOT A TYPO) there are not any days left that we haven't paid for and they won't let us transfer for the fall.  good times! 

I am still not giving up!  I feel like I can find a way around this.  LOL.  Goonies never say die.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK,  that's funny about the egg laying song.  We generally know when the eggs are being laid.  I'm not sure I'd say it's singing, but oddly sounds like happy clucking.  We also knew something was wrong that one morning when one of the chicken's had a very, very loud squawk.  Seems the raccoon was almost as smart as my neighbor.  

GoND, Ack, that's a shame the camp won't give your money back.  And double Ack, back to school at the end of July.  Yeah, girls and the teenage years.  Glad I had a boy first, is all I'm going to say.  LOL.  Sweet sixteen coming up, and I'm still able to cover my gray hair so far.


----------



## goNDmay9




----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> @macraven it IS a small world (at least that is what those dolls keep singing over and over again - so they must be right).  and you are spot on - the ND is for Notre Dame - it is where I went to college.  who else here is in GA other than us?
> 
> @Monykalyn where will the roo have to go if it turns out it is a roo?  that makes me sad.  Yes - LOVE Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  I wrote one of my college entrance essays on that book.
> 
> @Chuckers oh NO!!  Clearly your luck is about to turn around.  Good gracious.  Your unfortunateness is officially full and no longer accepting new patients.
> 
> Honestly - the teenage years scare me.  We started a little later so mine are still young - but the thought of two teenage girls in the house in 8-10 years just seem horrifying.
> 
> Update on the summer school / camp. We are definitely learning our lesson.  School won't give us a credit.  Option is to send them next week and cancel princess camp and hope they let us use the credit for Descendants camp,  cut a few days off the beginning of Orlando (and miss DQ) and cancel family beach trip the end of July.  With school starting July 31st (YEP - THAT IS NOT A TYPO) there are not any days left that we haven't paid for and they won't let us transfer for the fall.  good times!
> 
> I am still not giving up!  I feel like I can find a way around this.  LOL.  Goonies never say die.


My oldest is going back to public school next school year. August 3rd, wth! My two others will still home school though and they've all been done since early May. Jujitsu tournament this weekend for my oldest. Was going to make a beach trip out of it but it looks like rain in Destin FL so the beach is probably out.


----------



## pcstang

@Chuckers the last 2 years have been like that for me. It's really tough at times but keep your head up!


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


>


It's 5 o'clock somewhere is my motto!


----------



## goNDmay9

pcstang said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere is my motto!



Always! Make it a hurricane before I go insane.  It really is a small world.  We are supposed to be going to Destin for that last week - but since we are booking last minute - prices are pretty high. Prices sure drop the next week though!  LOL.


----------



## macraven

goND
Tink/Vicki is from Georgia also

Yup school starts aug 1 here also

When I lived in upper Illinois, school began aug 16

I can top you all with.....
4 teens
All males

I cried a lot going thru those years


----------



## goNDmay9

@Monykalyn Grande Vista is our fav Orlando Marriott too!  A lot of people like Harbour Lake b/c of the pirate ship - but we love GV.  Although I had to laugh for our last visit.  On some boards (not this one) Marriott and Hilton owners made comments asking how in the world we could ever go BACK to a Wyndham (We love Bonnet Creek and Reunion) after staying at a Marriott or Hilton. 

The last time we went, we had those huge waterbugs (bugs, all bugs, especially those bugs, freak. me. out.  Like standing on a coffee table screaming freak me out) AND a waterleak.  Ha ha ha.  

It's Florida, in the summer, and there had been a huge thunderstorm.  Maintenance was awesome (came every time, very apologetic).  Never happened before and hasn't happened since - but I always chuckle a bit when I think about it or read some of the posts.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> It's 5 o'clock somewhere is my motto!



Me too.......


GoND that does suck about camp........fingers crossed there is a solution........

Chuckers........keep smiling.........it can only get better........



Wow it is hot today........been in a mall most of it, but nice to be out with just a dress on and no jacket......

Didn't buy much, got a large cross body bag for New York I spotted. From a U.K. Company called Radley.......really like their bags and used to buy them regularly......its burgundy and holds quite a bit, so I now have my trip bag this year........

Lunch was pizza and salad with a strong strawberry daiquiri for me and pink lemonades for both of us........DH was driving. It was nice........then coffee and muffins mid afternoon.......no room for dinner tonight.......

Yep........bacon will be cooking early tomorrow morning mac.........


----------



## goNDmay9

schumigirl said:


> Lunch was pizza and salad with a strong strawberry daiquiri for me and pink lemonades for both of us........DH was driving. It was nice........then coffee and muffins mid afternoon.......no room for dinner tonight.......



Lunch sounds yummy.   Now I want pizza... and that daiquiri! This is what happens when you end up in meetings until 1:30, you start dreaming of what you are going to eat.  

YAY on finding your travel bag for your trip already!  That is a great feeling.


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> Lunch sounds yummy.   Now I want pizza... and that daiquiri! This is what happens when you end up in meetings until 1:30, you start dreaming of what you are going to eat.
> 
> YAY on finding your travel bag for your trip already!  That is a great feeling.



Lol.....we started talking about where we would eat lunch today......last night......lol. It was nice......don't usually drink alcohol at lunch........but as above.........it's five o'clock somewhere..........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......was getting ready to go out for the day......
> 
> Hope you're asleep by now........
> 
> Nice night out with friend last night, never a late one on a Wednesday night..........but gang of us all going out Saturday night for dinner to a beautiful hotel for her and her husband's birthdays.......his is today.
> 
> Yep, day of shopping and lunch with my mister today........not going for anything specific, just a good mooch and see what we see.......looks to be another lovely day too.
> 
> Had croissants, bacon and coffee for breakfast........
> 
> Catch youse later......have a good Thursday........


I would love to hear you say "youse" in your Scottish accent! My parents, two of my sisters, niece and nephew are in NYC now for my nephews HS graduation present.




The Empire State Building view from their hotel.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> goND
> Tink/Vicki is from Georgia also
> 
> Yup school starts aug 1 here also
> 
> When I lived in upper Illinois, school began aug 16



Growing up in NY, school didn't start until the Monday after Labor Day... of course we didn't get out until the end of June.


----------



## Chuckers

goNDmay9 said:


> Lunch sounds yummy.   Now I want pizza... and that daiquiri! This is what happens when you end up in meetings until 1:30, you start dreaming of what you are going to eat.
> 
> YAY on finding your travel bag for your trip already!  That is a great feeling.



Pizza is ALWAYS good.. but another thread now has me wanting to try a Scotch Egg...


----------



## kohlby

goNDmay9 said:


> @macraven it IS a small world (at least that is what those dolls keep singing over and over again - so they must be right).  and you are spot on - the ND is for Notre Dame - it is where I went to college.  who else here is in GA other than us?



I sort of lived in GA for about 15 years.  I was a mile from the GA line, in SC, just outside of Augusta.  (Though, as most know, I'm not there now).  School usually started earlier in GA than SC.   It wasn't always that way.  SC passed a law that schools couldn't start before the third Monday.  Before that, I remember reporting to work as a public school teacher in July - though the students didn't come until the start of August.  FL passed a law that said schools couldn't start before August 10th.  (So - those heading to Orlando can keep those dates in mind for southeast school crowds in the theme parks!)




schumigirl said:


> Lunch was pizza and salad with a strong strawberry daiquiri for me and pink lemonades for both of us........DH was driving. It was nice........then coffee and muffins mid afternoon.......no room for dinner tonight.......



That sounds good.  Now I'm craving a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## Monykalyn

goNDmay9 said:


>



Yes thank goodness Friday eve!

Funny I just returned from grocery store (omg is Bill high with 6 people in house- kinda liked just the 4 of us lol), had to restock the vodka.

As far as roo goes- friend just bought land and farmhouse and wants chickens. Need to text her to see when she will be set up- and if she might want a head start to flock! Problem is I'd probably have to send the other lil one too as the 2 of them are quite attached and bonded. And that would break my heart- the lil hen is just the sweetest- always comes for a cuddle when I sit on patio- stretches out completely and lays head on arm- so trusting.

And this living in Georgia- do you do the bacon Run in the fall? Think it's in Atlanta? Saw it in my Rachael Ray mag!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I would love to hear you say "youse" in your Scottish accent! My parents, two of my sisters, niece and nephew are in NYC now for my nephews HS graduation present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Empire State Building view from their hotel.



Love the picture pc.......and can't wait to get back up ESB......Tom is dreading it though....not for him, he knows I'm terrified of heights and just about managed it previous visits just for mum.......the pictures of me clinging on for dear life are..........funny......lol.......one day you'll hear my broad Scottish accent.......I do tone it down usually, but after a visit home it gets quite pronounced.......apparently.......I can sound very Scottish or Southern English depending on who I'm talking to at the time..........



Chuckers said:


> Pizza is ALWAYS good.. but another thread now has me wanting to try a Scotch Egg...



My husband loves Scotch Eggs.......me, not so much......



kohlby said:


> That sounds good.  Now I'm craving a strawberry daiquiri.



It was lovely.......DH doing me a homemade one now.........


----------



## Lynne G

ooh Pizza.  Nah, too hot here.  Maybe burgers for dinner.  Have to see if the kids want some, as I think they went swimming.  Little one better not be worn out.  Last late night practice for the season.  I am beyond happy.  I like to be in bed early on week nights.  Sigh.  At least I am hoping the roaming pocket of rain or thunderstorm slated for today is gone by sundown.  Driving in rain is a pain, in the dark, even more.  

Yay! Schumi's got a nice bag for NY.  

Great picture PC.  Nice graduation present.  

Bacon?  Maybe Saturday.   Work days get measly breakfasts.  Either that or the kids have to make.  I doubt they bother.  Soup is usually the go to for little one.  Older one, whatever can be nuked or junk, is usually his go to.  Whee for little one, two more days of school.  She's been taking finals, and since only 1 a day, they can come in late if the final is later, and leave when done.  Very short days for her.  And, like clockwork, our schools have always started the Wednesday after Labor Day.  This year, for the first that I can remember, it will start the day after Labor Day, that Tuesday.  We also always go 184 days, so the teens or low 20's of June to end.  Little one is happy, as the Jewish high holidays fall on week days, so short weeks to start the fall back to school.  So ready for summer break.


----------



## goNDmay9

Monykalyn said:


> Yes thank goodness Friday eve!
> 
> Funny I just returned from grocery store (omg is Bill high with 6 people in house- kinda liked just the 4 of us lol), had to restock the vodka.
> 
> As far as roo goes- friend just bought land and farmhouse and wants chickens. Need to text her to see when she will be set up- and if she might want a head start to flock! Problem is I'd probably have to send the other lil one too as the 2 of them are quite attached and bonded. And that would break my heart- the lil hen is just the sweetest- always comes for a cuddle when I sit on patio- stretches out completely and lays head on arm- so trusting.
> 
> And this living in Georgia- do you do the bacon Run in the fall? Think it's in Atlanta? Saw it in my Rachael Ray mag!



awww - the hen story is the sweetest one ever!  they cuddle???  i really hope it is not a roo.  

okay - had to google this bacon run. ha ha ha ha!  how did miss this? looks like was in october.  and it wasn't even that far from my house.  check out the marketing!



The Tastiest all-you-can eat Bacon 5K Run/Walk is coming to Atlanta! There will be fists full of bacon as well as other bacon flavored treats from our vendors! And it's only 3.1 miles, because you shouldn't have to work too hard for Bacon. You get an official The Bacon Run™ t-shirt and part of the proceeds go to Charity. So you get to EAT BACON, WEAR BACON, and GIVE BACON. It's a win-win!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Love the picture pc.......and can't wait to get back up ESB......Tom is dreading it though....not for him, he knows I'm terrified of heights and just about managed it previous visits just for mum.......the pictures of me clinging on for dear life are..........funny......lol.......one day you'll hear my broad Scottish accent.......I do tone it down usually, but after a visit home it gets quite pronounced.......apparently.......I can sound very Scottish or Southern English depending on who I'm talking to at the time..........
> 
> 
> 
> My husband loves Scotch Eggs.......me, not so much......
> 
> 
> 
> It was lovely.......DH doing me a homemade one now.........


I guess you won't be doing this then...




Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> awww - the hen story is the sweetest one ever!  they cuddle???  i really hope it is not a roo.
> 
> okay - had to google this bacon run. ha ha ha ha!  how did miss this? looks like was in october.  and it wasn't even that far from my house.  check out the marketing!
> 
> View attachment 244554
> 
> The Tastiest all-you-can eat Bacon 5K Run/Walk is coming to Atlanta! There will be fists full of bacon as well as other bacon flavored treats from our vendors! And it's only 3.1 miles, because you shouldn't have to work too hard for Bacon. You get an official The Bacon Run™ t-shirt and part of the proceeds go to Charity. So you get to EAT BACON, WEAR BACON, and GIVE BACON. It's a win-win!


Oh wow! I'm down for that!


----------



## goNDmay9

pcstang said:


> I guess you won't be doing this then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.



i would probably start crying...


----------



## goNDmay9

pcstang said:


> Oh wow! I'm down for that!



they had me at "fists full of bacon"


----------



## pcstang

goNDmay9 said:


> they had me at "fists full of bacon"


Exactly!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I guess you won't be doing this then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.



Nope.....not in a million years......hands are sweating and getting nervous just thinking about it!!  I'm not great walking over bridges.....lol.......

I force myself to do things like ESB and Rockefeller.........too good an experience to miss, but my face in some pictures........it is kinda funny when you can see the terror behind the smile.......lol.....


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Nope.....not in a million years......hands are sweating and getting nervous just thinking about it!!  I'm not great walking over bridges.....lol.......
> 
> I force myself to do things like ESB and Rockefeller.........too good an experience to miss, but my face in some pictures........it is kinda funny when you can see the terror behind the smile.......lol.....


One day we will cross paths! Looking forward to meeting you and Tom. Pic from the top of the rock yesterday.


----------



## keishashadow

It may be awhile before i eat an egg.  I like to think of my food not having a face even if it does lol.

Ever wonder why Hemingway' cats haven't eaten the roosters?


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> It may be awhile before i eat an egg.  I like to think of my food not having a face even if it does lol.
> 
> Ever wonder why Hemingway' cats haven't eaten the roosters?


Lol no roosters near his house! Coincidence, idk lol
Those damn things are all around Mallory square though!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> It may be awhile before i eat an egg.  I like to think of my food not having a face even if it does lol.
> 
> Ever wonder why Hemingway' cats haven't eaten the roosters?


So, no Steak?


----------



## pcstang

I was fortunate to go to the World Trade Center. Pic of One World Center


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> One day we will cross paths! Looking forward to meeting you and Tom. Pic from the top of the rock yesterday.



We will at some point I'm sure........yep, be good to meet up finally..........lovely picture.......I love NYC!!! One World Trade is so impressive........we saw it incomplete, then when we were there last year Obama was there our last day in the City so we missed the opening, far too busy......we did pay our respects below though. Amazing structure........



At the risk of sounding like a weather reporter.......we have just had a downpour.......and sun is still shining.......weird.......


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> So, no Steak?



I never have looked one in the eye for that very reason lol

Lovin the casual...i was in the big Apple comment.  How cool is that?  Under good circumstances, I'm 8 hours drive away.  haven't been in years since no direct flights any longer from PIT. Ridiculous.

Yet spirit again has $40 RT flights to vegas from my burg, a 5 hour flight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, haven't been back to NYC in years.  Train ride for me, I think around 1 and 1/2 hours Amtrack or around 2 if local.   Awesome pictures PC.


----------



## Lynne G

Bunny all.  Happily munching away but ready to run under the bush in our garden.  No littlest seen lately.

Ugh waiting out the 2 hour practice.


----------



## Chuckers

goNDmay9 said:


> awww - the hen story is the sweetest one ever!  they cuddle???  i really hope it is not a roo.
> 
> okay - had to google this bacon run. ha ha ha ha!  how did miss this? looks like was in october.  and it wasn't even that far from my house.  check out the marketing!
> 
> View attachment 244554
> 
> The Tastiest all-you-can eat Bacon 5K Run/Walk is coming to Atlanta! There will be fists full of bacon as well as other bacon flavored treats from our vendors! And it's only 3.1 miles, because you shouldn't have to work too hard for Bacon. You get an official The Bacon Run™ t-shirt and part of the proceeds go to Charity. So you get to EAT BACON, WEAR BACON, and GIVE BACON. It's a win-win!



If I was still in Georgia, I would do this!


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> I guess you won't be doing this then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.



I would SO do this.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I never have looked one in the eye for that very reason lol
> 
> Lovin the casual...i was in the big Apple comment.  How cool is that?  Under good circumstances, I'm 8 hours drive away.  haven't been in years since no direct flights any longer from PIT. Ridiculous.
> 
> Yet spirit again has $40 RT flights to vegas from my burg, a 5 hour flight.



No direct flights to NYC from where you are??? Now that surprises me, would have thought there'd be loads......crikey don't think we can get anything on flights for anywhere near $40........unless of course we go sleazyjet which......eh no thanks.......even then don't think it's that cheap!!

Oh I can bore for hours about my trips to NY.......lol.......and usually do.......


Dull today but warmish......weekend is going to be fabulous.......apparently........

Bacon grilling and no one around..........more for us this morning.........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon run - lots of bacon?  I'd so be there. 

Come on homies - its Friday.  That's right, Friday!  No need for sunglasses yet.  No morning sun glare.  Gray, and slightly cool.  No matter, the heat pump is working, and we'll be 90 and steamy come Sunday.  The downpour or thunderstorm chances are much higher today.  I took my umbrella again. I tend not to be a lucky person.  

With that, almost noon for Schumi and the other homies across the pond.  So, Good Morning Homies!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Chuckers

YAY FRIDAY!!! Here's hoping I get my car... and that my A/C at home is an easy fix!


----------



## Lynne G

Crossing my fingers twice for ya Chuckers.  Hope all gets fixed and you're back on your vacation countdown.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Crossing my fingers twice for ya Chuckers.  Hope all gets fixed and you're back on your vacation countdown.



Oh, I'm still on the count down 

12 Weeks
86 Days
2064 hours
123840 minutes
7,430,400 seconds.

Or

2 Months 24 Days 16 hours 27 minutes 15 seconds... give or take a few minutes 

If I don't have this vacation, I will probably have a serious meltdown.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Coffee in hand .





Chuckers hope things start looking up for you.

All this talk about New York City reminds me of our one and only trip there. Was memorable for sure. We took the train to Coney Island and rode the Cyclone roller coaster. To look at it you would think it was nothing. It was an old half back wooden roller coaster. It was fast and jerky and by the time we got off of it I think we both had mild whiplash......LOL....We did a lot of sight seeing. Was many years ago though.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

Well, just called the dealership. The part is a hard to find part as it almost never goes out... they had to special order it and won't have it until Monday. 3 more days of paying for a rental car that I didn't plan on.


----------



## goNDmay9

@Chuckers oh that sucks! sending good vibes, pixie and mummy dust your way for the AC.  this one is going to have a happy ending.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> No direct flights to NYC from where you are??? Now that surprises me, would have thought there'd be loads......crikey don't think we can get anything on flights for anywhere near $40........unless of course we go sleazyjet which......eh no thanks.......even then don't think it's that cheap!!
> 
> Oh I can bore for hours about my trips to NY.......lol.......and usually do.......
> 
> 
> Dull today but warmish......weekend is going to be fabulous.......apparently........
> 
> Bacon grilling and no one around..........more for us this morning.........



Not a single NS makes no sense to me.  Sure not going to connect in MDW or ATL and backtrack over my house.

Sitting in gym with GD, i am doing an Olaf...slowly melting.  BLTs I'm making for late lunch keeping me going 

Good weekend all.  Big shout out to all the dads


----------



## Lynne G

That's what we had for dinner last night.  BLTs, with soup and salad.  Oh, and grilled cheese. 

Not so hot today.  

And I hear ya Keisha.  The lack of direct flights from SW now is really annoying.  Some to Orlando go through Texas or Tennessee.  Really, then some do go through Atlanta, but who wants even one stop when the whole fight is only about 2 hours or so.  I wish SW would have made us a hub, as I thought it would want to totally dominate US Air at the time.  Oh well, my two only main choices are American and SW.  Spirit does go out of ours, and Allegiant goes out of the mountains - that airport about an hour away too.  Just have to go with the times of SW's few nonstops and book when first opens.  Never as good as October or December so far, and while I didn't book August right away, fare prices have never been lower for FLL.  

Official start to summer is days away now.  Oh, and the start of the June birthdays.  Youngest great niece is 1 today.  Time really does fly.  Or, in her case, fast crawls.


----------



## Monykalyn

Jealous of NYC trips-DH has been a few times but I have never been. 
Heat warning this afternoon-prep for Florida in August I guess.
Wish we had SW closer to us-3 hour drive now but can be worth it (very cheap for our august trip) and NS too. Allegiant is out of our lil airport-We don't mind flying into Sanford as we nearly always have a rental car anyway. And cheap flights to vegas and LAX (still hoping for a Disneyland trip next year). 


pcstang said:


> I guess you won't be doing this then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.


This is soooo coool! Would totally do that! We went up in one (don't think it was Sears tower) that had a similar lookout, also trick shots that made it look like only a railing (no glass) was all that was holding you back-we sent a trick shot to my MiL of DH holding DD (back when oldest was 4) over the "railing". She about had a heart attack You would think she wouldn't trust DH at all by now with all the pranks he's pulled on her (but she is secretly disappointed when he does skip an April Fools day).

And I think my friend will be taking the lil roo-he is starting to grow the back claw/spur...so I don't think there is any doubt left.
Lunch break over. Went to trivia fundraiser last night (for Champion Athletes of the Ozarks). Realized I really don't have much trivia stored in my head but it was tons of fun.


----------



## goNDmay9

Monykalyn said:


> And I think my friend will be taking the lil roo-he is starting to grow the back claw/spur...so I don't think there is any doubt left.
> .


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sorry to hear little 'roo will be gone MonyK.  But at least you know where he'll be, and I am sure he's going to a good home.  Guess that means dice roll with 2 more chicks.  
I wouldn't be good at a trivia game either.  But fun at one is always good.


----------



## Chuckers

While the car saga is on hold, the home ac saga gets another chapter. When I spoke to them yesterday, I told them about the set up of the unit and how the electricity is on, but the switch on the outside wall is off. We did this so that I didn't have to be home for the repairman to stop by. They were supposed to be here between 2 and 3pm. At 3:30, I get a call from the company dispatcher. She tells me the repairman couldn't do anything because he had to get into my townhouse to get electricity to the unit. I told her again about the switch. She said it's too late now as the repairman waited a little while and then left when no one showed up. I said she could have called me when he was there, I could have been home in 20 minutes. Now, they can't come out until Tuesday morning. I am so over ALL of this.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Not a single NS makes no sense to me.  Sure not going to connect in MDW or ATL and backtrack over my house.
> 
> Sitting in gym with GD, i am doing an Olaf...slowly melting.  BLTs I'm making for late lunch keeping me going
> 
> Good weekend all.  Big shout out to all the dads



Lol......I was amazed at the length of some of the indirect flights to MCO from JFK when I was looking at flights for us.......had no intention of doing indirect as we always fly direct......but jeez.........one was around 9 hours with a stop??? Almost as long as our flight from the UK!!! I'm liking this 3 hour flight time.........

Now decided to have BLT's for breakfast..........have huge tomatoes we bought from farmers market this morning so they'll be nice.........

Chuckers, sorry the saga continues.........

MonyK.......so funny with the prank on MiL........although heights freak me out so bad......I doubt I'd have laughed........lol.....but it is funny........


Having Friday night glass or two of wine.........white tonight......watching box set of Will and Grace......nothing else on  to watch........few episodes a night is enough........so funny! My lovely husband thinks I'm a lot like Karen in many ways.........   yep.......I see it too...........I do like a nice handbag...........


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I guess you won't be doing this then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willis Tower (used to be Sears tower) in Chicago. I think it was 103 floors up.


 Been there and stayed next to the elevator entire time

Took visiting friends there twice
Was ill the rest of my day


----------



## macraven

Have just glanced at Willis tower and had to post

Have been in bed since pt today and have not read the dis until I started to an hour ago

Not going to go back and read what I missed today


----------



## macraven

Now all caught up 

Very interesting read


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now all caught up
> 
> Very interesting read



There's a lot going on today in posts.........

Some better than others.......

Almost bedtime here.........we both had a few Chardonnays........so we will sleep well hopefully......

Bacon in the morning.......pancakes, maple syrup and eggs anyway you like.......we're having poached........and blueberries..........


----------



## macraven

Yes I noticed some 


I always like to join in on fun threads


----------



## Lynne G

Early morning soccer.  So much for a quiet weekend.  Does the team ever learn? 6am start, as over 1 hour away.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes I noticed some
> 
> 
> I always like to join in on fun threads



Fun threads are just that.........fun!!!

Why people can be bothered trolling I've never understood..........had no desire ever to go post on other threads and slate what they love.............

Ok folks.......bedtime here........nearly midnight........and hungry.......never good going to bed starving.......

Catch youse tomorrow...........


----------



## macraven

I assume bacon will be served


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon is being prepared as I type.......I think........must wander through to kitchen and see what's nearly ready........DH is on breakfasts this morning......he does bacon perfectly........

I have chopped up fruit and made pancake mix.........DS is wondering why we're up and ready so early.....lol......

It's such a gorgeous day and we want to make the most of it........supposed to be really hot (for us) today......yay.......day in the garden for us.........then out tonight for dinner with friends.............love going out with just a dress on, no need for a jacket.........

Can you smell the bacon........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh so so muggy.  Sleepy Hollow conditions.  Little one asked what happens if I can't see the ball.  I said if it hits ya you will know it.

Large storm just north of us, send prayers that it doesn't slide south.

Bacon for breakfast, so yay!


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> ...The lack of direct flights from SW now is really annoying.  Some to Orlando go through Texas....



Easy Thar Girl...You "Type" Texas like it's a bad thang, y'all. 

On many of my desired flight days, there are only two Non-Stops... Outta flippin' HOUSTON! SWA doesn't get it...Autistic kids and multi-stop flights are seldom a good mix. 

Did somebody say BACON!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, not a bad about Texas, but when you live directly north of Orlando, heading anywhere west is frustrating.

I guess because more hubs out west.

On to the second game.  Need to change shoes, wet ones after standing in the wet grass.


----------



## Monykalyn

No bacon here. Storm came ripping through this am-tried to sleep and couldn't so made coffee, and let chickens out to get their worms.
Glad soccer games are done for summer for us @Lynne G - don't envy the muggy air and wet shoes. 
Lazy day planned here.


----------



## macraven

The only way I I know it is hot outside is when I have pt or a doctor visit 

So can't complain about how hot it has been here

And the car is ac so weather has no effect on me

Once I improve and get my car back, I will probably miss my "chauffeur " Mr Mac

Stay cool today homies


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by before getting dressed to go out........

Been boiling hot here today........even managed into the 90's temperature wise........it's still around 80f right now, so definitely summer dress and sandals........

Meal at 8 then hitting a cocktail bar..........so hungry right now.....

Tomorrow is more of the same weather wise, so definitely a day in the garden again and Tom's brand new grill being used for BBQ.........

Hope your Saturday is a good one too.........


----------



## tink1957

Yay my power just came back on after storms came through about an hour ago and knocked it out...thought I was going to be enjoying candlelight tonight.

Good thing I made dinner ahead of time since I was so hungry after work....cilantro lime chicken breasts...yum.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and an early  happy father's day to all the dads 

Great.... now it's raining again, hope my dish doesn't go out


----------



## macraven

Oh oh
Looks like rain clouds here

There goes my tv tonight


----------



## Robo56

Happy Father's Day fellas. Hope your families spoil you today. You deserve it.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Father's Day to all homies.  

Well, the sun is shining right now, but clouds and storms will make it a wet afternoon.  Last night, I saw a flash, then screamed at the kids.  The thunder that immediately followed sounded like a bomb went off, and shook our house.  10 minutes later, two fire whistles went off.  Not sure what got hit, but a nasty thunderstorm passed.  

Up for round three game, and even more muggy.  By Wednesday, more than 4 and 1/2 rain will have fallen.  Guess DH will have to mow twice.  

Ah, older one is up, time to make bacon and eggs.


----------



## macraven

Happy daddy day to all the dudes!

24 hours to be in charge of your house
And for this special day you do not have to do any house hold chores


Just drink beer and watch the games on the tube


----------



## Chuckers

Good Sunday Morning to All!

   I saw Wonder Woman yesterday.. was underwhelmed. All the hype led me to believe it would be THE GREATEST MOVIE EVAH! It wasn't. It was good.. but not THAT good. Today I may go see Car 3. If I can get my butt out of the house.

Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's here!


----------



## kohlby

Happy Father's Day to all the dads here!


Not much planned for us - hoping thunderstorms hold off long enough to go to the pool later.  I've learned that if it's between 2-7pm, then it doesn't matter what the weather report says.  Be prepared for the possibility of rain.  Yesterday's rain wasn't all that heavy but it resulted in a double rainbow.  It's been a while since I've seen one of those other than in other people's facebook posts.  Hubby is in China right now, so we did Father's day before he left.


----------



## macraven

I bet your hubby can get really good Chinese food while there

Chinese food is one of my favorite types of meals

So nice you all got to celebrate daddy day before he left


----------



## Chuckers

I *LOVE* chicken and cashews, but I can't eat rice any more. Plus, Chinese food in this area of Massachusetts sucks... REALLY bad.. SO BAD... did I say it's bad? Well, it's worse than that. 

Luckily, I found a recipe to make it at home! It's not a bad recipe, I am going to have to tweak it a little the next time I make it.


----------



## macraven

So many great Chinese food eateries in Chicago and northern suburbs 

This is one thing I have not found in georgia 

Did try about five places and a couple of them was a waste of money as after some bites, it went in the trash can

Chuckers I'm not a rice fan either
Only eat it with maybe 3-4 dishes


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Morning all........

Another boiling hot and glorious day here..........had the best weekend......out for dinner and drinks Saturday night, then Sunday had 12 over for a big cookout.....DH got to use his new grill.......yep, the one the size of a small car.......there were a lot of jokes about that one!! Was such a fun afternoon and helped it was almost 98f in our garden.......we do have lots of shady areas too. Ate so much food and had plenty cocktails made up........nice weekend though.

Today has been a bit of housework while its cooler, garden this afternoon under the shade........will be cooler by Wednesday.......

I love Chinese food........the one we use does use MSG but the owner knows I`m allergic and cooks my meals differently......takes a little longer but worth it......such a good Chinese place to eat.........

Have a great Monday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning!  

The sun is shining at times, and it's oh so humid again.  That will certainly change when that line of thunderstorms comes in this afternoon.  But for now, sun and clouds, and 79 at 6am this morning.  By the time the storms hit, 90 degrees and over 70 dew point.  Oppressive humidity, which will be like gun power for the storms.  To cover all that could happen, weather people are saying chance of a tornado, hail, and lots of lightning.  The last of that list is what I am not fond of, and will make a fun ride home.  Hoping to be home before the skies turn black.  

Your week-end sounded lovely Schumi.  Nice that DH's new grill got a workout.  News had that London area was as hot as us.  Yep, it's the time of year to be outside, and drink.  

Soccer games are done, Next ones will be on the beach, then no soccer for a month.  Looking forward to that.  And little one kindly left her cleats in my car.  I opened the door this morning, and what a smell.  Had to take them out and texted her to come get them from the driveway.  Ah, the socks she left had a unpleasant odor too, so those were also tossed out of the car.  

So, hope all the homies had a nice week-end, and up and at 'em this Monday.

Time for tea, iced tea for sure.


----------



## macraven

Monday seems like Sunday to me

Saw the morning paper was as thick as yesterday's Sunday paper


Time to skip bacon this morning 
Saving it for lunch



Hope all had a great weekend 
Have a fun week

Did Chuckers get his car back yet?

Wondering if wagman' s son recovered from illness he had going into their vacation 

Trying to figure out where tinyD, Kfish, and other homies have been


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Schumi and Lynne . 

Having a big mug of coffee. Not to motivated this morning. Maybe when coffee kicks in will get there.

Had a nice barbecue yesterday for Fathers Day. The dads enjoyed their meal and gifts. 

Schumi nice to hear you had great weather for your barbecue and Tom was able to use his big grill to cook. Always nice to have good weather, good friends and good food  

It so nice to see the momentum begin to build for HHN. Really looking forward to it.

Mac wish I had a fast drone to send you some breakfast this morning. Farm fresh eggs, homemade bread with cheery jam and a big mug of coffee......LOL....now I have to get off my keister and go make it.....Hope this gets me motivated to move.


----------



## macraven

I'll buy you a drone to make that happen!
Lol

Had my first cup of coffee today
Was off it all last week

Dunkin donut coffee
Sweet......


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> I bet your hubby can get really good Chinese food while there
> 
> Chinese food is one of my favorite types of meals
> 
> So nice you all got to celebrate daddy day before he left


I'm sure their Chinese food is different than our Chinese food so I'll have to see what he thinks!  



Schumi - Sounds like a great weekend!  

Lynne - Yay for a break from soccer.  Before I had a kid do a sport, I didn't understand when parents always mentioned what sport their child did when I asked what the parent did for fun.  Kids' sports schedules are no joke!

Mac - Does that mean you eat bacon once every day??   Mmmm . . . Dunkin Donuts coffee.  I rarely get it because it has so much more caffeine than when I brew it myself. (I don't like the taste of decaf so that's out).  It's so good.  

Robo - Hope your coffee is motivating you by now!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Did Chuckers get his car back yet?



I will be picking it up this afternoon!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Thankfully you car will be done today Chuckers.  How was the AC issue?  What a month you've had.


----------



## macraven

Kholby had my first bacon sandwich day before yesterday 

It's been over two months for me and think I need to have it again soon !!!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Thankfully you car will be done today Chuckers.  How was the AC issue?  What a month you've had.



The a/c at home won't be checked until tomorrow because the company sends out stupid workers. It's very hard to sleep in an 80 degree bedroom.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Kholby had my first bacon sandwich day before yesterday
> 
> It's been over two months for me and think I need to have it again soon !!!



Bacon and buttered white toast... YUM!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Metro West

We are in our typical summer weather pattern...even though it's not officially summer yet...well coming in two days anyway. We just had a doozy of a storm at the office...but moved on out. I wonder how the crowds have been at VB with all this rain?


----------



## Robo56

Mac I like Dunkin Donuts coffee yum.



kohlby said:


> Robo - Hope your coffee is motivating you by now



Yep! It did. I went out and pulled a few weeds in the garden. It's beautiful outside sun and clouds and breeze out of the North.
 


 Hubby found a huge turtle in our driveway and asked me for some lettuce to feed it. It was getting near the road so he carried down to our sunken garden. Legs are tired or I would go down and take a pic. Maybe later.


One to stoke the HHN fires.
 
Schumi's boyfriend


----------



## macraven

Yup

Looks like Tom the man she loves dearly


----------



## macraven

Wait.......that's not Tom!!!


----------



## Lynne G

So nice to hear turtle was well taken care of.  I always feel bad when I see one run over in the road.

Nice line of thunderstorms just passed over us.  Big booms and some nice flashes, heavy downpours, but now quiet.  Radar shows we are not done yet,

Though my ones don't usually read the DIS, both wanted Chinese tonight.  So, full and are now chilling.  Made it home and the storm hit less than 5 minutes later.  Good thing the Chinese place was not crowded, and food was ready.


----------



## goNDmay9

hiya homies!

hope everyone is staying as cool (and dry @Metro West ) as possible.  YAY for @Chuckers!  so happy you are getting your car back.  

@macraven georgia has many awesome things.  chinese food is not one of them.  

i still want a BLT...HA.  Was talking about the sandwhich but I also wouldn't mind an opening for a two bedroom july 4th or Thanksgiving week.  

Had a great weekend. Took the girls to their first braves game on Friday. Fun!  like @schumigirl, had a few cocktails on Saturday.    Went out for Japanese / sushi for father's day.  

@Lynne G yay for beach soccer!  sounds like it will be way cooler.  and..you are at the beach!  

@Monykalyn lazy days are the best days! glad you had one this weekend.  

@Robo56 awww!  see, i would have had to google what turtle's eat.  

@kohlby glad you all got to celebrate before the hubby left!

off to go read those posts that mac and schumi were referencing.  now i am intrigued.


----------



## kohlby

Metro West said:


> We are in our typical summer weather pattern...even though it's not officially summer yet...well coming in two days anyway. We just had a doozy of a storm at the office...but moved on out. I wonder how the crowds have been at VB with all this rain?


From what I've read, they're still often at capacity at some point - maybe late morning?  But then people who couldn't get in before just wait until the summer storms come in and that has been helping out quite a bit.  There is a strong recommendation to get to VB ASAP and use that early extra hour if staying onsite.  It sounds like there's a huge difference in what you'll get done if you come early vs stroll in a couple hours later.  Strolling on in at 3 pm is a gamble - on Saturday, we had thunder from 3-7pm so that wouldn't have been a good afternoon  for VB if they got the same.  Today had a 30 minute downpour at about 1:45 and then light rain on and off until about 5 pm - BUT, I only heard a couple rumbles of thunder during that entire time.


----------



## macraven

Kholby when does me Kholby return home?

Hope he brings gifts back for you and kiddos


----------



## goNDmay9

@kohlby yea. I was pretty excited about the opening of VB, but decided to wait. Really glad I did based on what I have been reading. We are so close we can afford to wait. As a Harry Potter fan we actually took a year or two hiatus when hogsmede opened! Those crowds were insane! 

I was happy for uni but just a tad sad that everyone finally discovered the wonders of the Darkside.


----------



## goNDmay9

Update! Canceled boulder ridge and booked offsite for July trip. Staying at reunion resort for first half then moving to shades of green. Made the final decision tonight to pass on pbh and uni this trip and go back in August/Sept instead. With the added expense of upgrading the girls tix to preferred for one day, it didn't make sense. Plus called guest services a few times and got different prices. Bless their hearts. 

Hubby is relieved as he (and my mom) are already not huge fans of split stays. And this would have been another split.  Lol.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yup
> 
> Looks like Tom the man she loves dearly





macraven said:


> Wait.......that's not Tom!!!



Lol.......he is quite white in the face. 

Way back in 2009 we were in the lobby of RP and we were talking a little black lady who was leaving......she looked as us both and straight as a dye told us we were the whitest white folks she ever saw........lol.......we are quite pale skinned........in fact we go back home as white as we left......factor 50 suncream will do that.......

goND........glad you got trip sorted.......sounds nice. And yep......few cocktails and Japanese is a nice way to spend a day.........


Had busy day yesterday........glorious day again......spent a couple of hours volunteering at church play morning......kids are so noisy........ but it was fun.........then sat in the garden with a friend all afternoon.......she stayed for dinner as we grilled outside again........think she quite enjoyed being waited on hand and foot....she has 4 teen kids and never usually stops and yesterday was a rare free day........I'm teaching her how to chill out......

Today is a little chilly though. Seafret is hanging around us like a thick mist.........heatwave is over I think. 

Croissants and fruit for breakfast........won't be outside this morning........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

yep, it's Tuesday.  Time for tacos, or a Beer, or Wine, or well, a Taco.  LOL 

Yay!  That line of thunderstorms left some branches down and wet roads, but is long gone.  Traveling at 45mph, it was like a freight train sending lightning and thunder from the sky.  But after about 45 minutes, the storms were gone.  And today, lower humidity, and oh so bright sun.  Very few clouds.  A wonderful 87 degree day before the start of summer, early tomorrow morning.

It's funny, we say we're going down the shore this week-end, not to the beach.  But I'm going to the beach in Florida.  Ask anyone in the area, we call call the NJ beaches the shore.  That covers all the southern NJ coastal communities, that are SE from most of my area. Hence, going down. Here's hoping we don't get a washout that we had last time we did this tournament.   

That's funny how pale you are Schumi.  Me too.  When my DH and I spent 3 weeks in the Greek islands, we went back to the hotel in Athens we had spent a few nights at before taking the ferry.  The hotel guy remembered us, and said to us, he's black and you are red.  Yeah, I think that was the most tan I have been in my life.  While I like the hot, sunny days, I use lots of suntan lotion and seek shade.  Both my kids get dark like their dad, little one almost as dark as him.  Sigh.  

So, hope the homies that enjoy coffee are doing that now, those who enjoy tea are having that now, and those homies that drink something else now, drink up.  It's Tuesday, and the last day of Spring.  

Time for iced tea for me.  Have a great day all!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday to all! I have my car back! $700 later tho... Now I am working from home while I wait for the A/C guy to come check out the a/c unit that he should have checked out last Friday.

Yay.


----------



## Chuckers

I HAVE A/C AT HOME NOW!!!! The kitties and I are happy  

(And it didn't cost a lot to get it fixed!)


----------



## buckeev

Chuckers said:


> Happy Tuesday to all! *I have my car back!* $700 later tho... Now I am working from home while I wait for the A/C guy to come check out the a/c unit that he should have checked out last Friday.
> 
> Yay.





Chuckers said:


> *I HAVE A/C AT HOME NOW!!!!* The kitties and I are happy
> 
> (And it didn't cost a lot to get it fixed!)



DANG C!!! You should cancel that Orlando Trip...AND* GO TO VEGAS!!!!*


----------



## Lynne G

Double Yay! Good news Chuckers.  Now the countdown post - right?  The trip is ON?

Eek almost 180 days from when we'll be holiday bound.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats to Chuckers for getting things back on track...hope it's all smooth sailing from now on 

We had a ton of rain overnight...I emptied the dog's pool yesterday and it's filled up again.  It's supposed to be raining here all week...the grass should be knee high by the time I can mow.  Bugs are terrible since we had no cold weather to speak of...guess I'll invest in a case of bug repellent.

GoND...I always get different answers each time I call Universal but the good thing is if you don't get what you want...call again.  Glad you figured out your plans...you should go back in September for HHN.

Lynne...have fun at the beach   uhh shore.

Kohlby...I'm still debating on getting a 3 park ap, I know we will visit VB at least once... it depends on the answer I get about renewing my resident pass.  When I talked to a phone rep a few months ago I was told that I could renew at the resident rate but I have heard reports of the discontinuation of the GA resident rate. 

Carole...it sounds like you and Tom are thoroughly enjoying his retirement ...save a croissant for me 

Time for another cup of coffee 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Chuckers

buckeev said:


> DANG C!!! You should cancel that Orlando Trip...AND* GO TO VEGAS!!!!*



I wouldn't have fun in Vegas! I NEED LOTS OF COASTERS!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Double Yay! Good news Chuckers.  Now the countdown post - right?  The trip is ON?
> 
> Eek almost 180 days from when we'll be holiday bound.



The trip is definitely on! I need it badly! 7,084,800 seconds until UO!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers, glad you're all sorted out now...........



tink1957 said:


> Congrats to Chuckers for getting things back on track...hope it's all smooth sailing from now on
> 
> We had a ton of rain overnight...I emptied the dog's pool yesterday and it's filled up again.  It's supposed to be raining here all week...the grass should be knee high by the time I can mow.  Bugs are terrible since we had no cold weather to speak of...guess I'll invest in a case of bug repellent.
> 
> GoND...I always get different answers each time I call Universal but the good thing is if you don't get what you want...call again.  Glad you figured out your plans...you should go back in September for HHN.
> 
> Lynne...have fun at the beach   uhh shore.
> 
> Kohlby...I'm still debating on getting a 3 park ap, I know we will visit VB at least once... it depends on the answer I get about renewing my resident pass.  When I talked to a phone rep a few months ago I was told that I could renew at the resident rate but I have heard reports of the discontinuation of the GA resident rate.
> 
> Carole...it sounds like you and Tom are thoroughly enjoying his retirement ...save a croissant for me
> 
> Time for another cup of coffee
> Have a great day everyone



Hey Vicki.........so you'll be glad of some rain then.........although when you get bad rain it really does get bad......I hate bugs too.........don't mind bees, but hate everything else......

Tom doesn't officially finish till 31st July.......But with vacation time he has he's going to take days here and there so he doesn't need to work a whole week from now till he finishes. Can't wait..........there were a few shocked people he was retiring so early and so quickly.......but, we just thought, if you can retire early, why not.........we are so looking forward to it........

Oh you can have a croissant anytime.......


Sun did come out finally today........but maybe rain tonight........

80 days till we fly to New York.........not that I'm counting..........


----------



## ky07

*Good afternoon homies. 
DW is getting better but still has a short episode in the morning and we had cancel our trip last week but did reschedule for this weekend and hopefully DW will be good enough to go but if not we will be canceling agian but she keeps telling me she wants to go but don't know if she can handle the crowds *


----------



## Lynne G

KY,sorry to hear of DW, and hope she gets all better.  To help battle the crowds, take crowd control measures.  Early entry, off time eating, and the Darkside has many places to hide, people watch and relax in.  I hope you have a relaxing time and do go this weekend.

Thanks Tink.  We had around 4 inches of rain from the rain we had the last three days.  Some large downpours each day.  Yep, grass loves the soak and bake.  It was lovely today, very warm, but blue skies.

GoND, sounds like a plan.  Saving money on rooms is always good.  Great places you chose too. Any time you visit two different parks, it gets expensive.  At least with passes you can visit whenever you want.  SOG is a nice resort, and so convenient to the
Poly and MK.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.
> DW is getting better but still has a short episode in the morning and we had cancel our trip last week but did reschedule for this weekend and hopefully DW will be good enough to go but if not we will be canceling agian but she keeps telling me she wants to go but don't know if she can handle the crowds *



Fingers crossed you get your trip this weekend StL........hope your good lady is well enough to go. 

Glad to hear she's getting a bit better. Sounds like a long road ahead though.......continued good wishes for her.


----------



## macraven

_All sending you 
and hope the trip does happen


We all wish the bestest vacation and continued improvement of your wife

Sometimes a change of pace and new scenery really lifts ones spirit and outlook _


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> Kholby when does me Kholby return home?
> 
> Hope he brings gifts back for you and kiddos


Sunday.  And then I expect he'll need to sleep all day Monday!



goNDmay9 said:


> @kohlby yea. I was pretty excited about the opening of VB, but decided to wait. Really glad I did based on what I have been reading. We are so close we can afford to wait. As a Harry Potter fan we actually took a year or two hiatus when hogsmede opened! Those crowds were insane!
> 
> I was happy for uni but just a tad sad that everyone finally discovered the wonders of the Darkside.


Mine was a decision sort of made for me.  Hubby and I are blocked out from VB until sometime in August I think.  The kids passes are up for renewal at the end of November.  At $100 each child, that's $300 for three months of VB.  Add in that our fall keeps filling up with things to do, and we will have even less time to go.  Our plan is purely financial - I want more than 3 months.  (Though we may not have the full year since then our out-of-the-country plans will come into play).  Hubby and I can go to VB before then but I'm not sure when we will since we keep adding in things this fall.

Lynne- Have fun at the shore. It is interesting how different places do things.  When I worked on Long Island, it was north shore and south shore.  But growing up in MA, it was north coast and south coast.

Chuckers - Wow- ac and your car!  It's a great day!

Tink - I also heard they no longer had a GA rate.  (Not from an official source though).

Schumi - Yes to retirement early!  I doubt I'll be able to convince my husband to do the same.  I'm planning on it myself.  Though I suppose I'll need to go back to work one of these days before I can retire.  My parents retired early due to my dad having heath issues.  They figured they wanted to enjoy the time they had together doing fun things instead of stuck in hospital beds later.  His health problems are no longer a big issue, but I think it was a wake-up call to live life in the now instead of waiting.

Ky07- I hope she can handle it.  That's good she wants to do it, knowing about the crowds.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> I HAVE A/C AT HOME NOW!!!! The kitties and I are happy
> 
> (And it didn't cost a lot to get it fixed!)


YAY! man can "adulting" get in the way of fun stuff! 


ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.
> DW is getting better but still has a short episode in the morning and we had cancel our trip last week but did reschedule for this weekend and hopefully DW will be good enough to go but if not we will be canceling agian but she keeps telling me she wants to go but don't know if she can handle the crowds *


Glad to hear that she is making progress and getting better.

Storms last week brought in cooler air/lower humidity. Slowly creeping back up though. Dh brought home a badminton/volleyball net and kids were out playing. With dog laying under net. And young chickens wandering in and out trying to see what was happening. Hilarious watching the kids try to hit the birdie and avoid the obstacles LOL. And the boy is definitely a rooster. He tried crowing today. Sounded like a dog being strangled (he still has his squeaky voice lol)-hopefully no neighbors at home to call police saying torture was happening!

And DS started soccer again tonight-DH had him go through tryouts for a different league-oh yay. Between band, soccer, work, and Disney trips this fall is going to be  c-r-a-z-y. Just thinking of it is making me tired (might possibly have been the wine??)

Ready for hump day tomorrow? Then Friday eve


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> YAY! man can "adulting" get in the way of fun stuff!



I *HATE* adulting... I think I know why the owners sold me this townhouse last year with very little fight on the asking price.. because EVERYTHING is going to have to be replaced.. I've already replaced the w/d and the stove. The A/C is about 20 years old, the water heater has about another year, and the kitchen needs a remodel. I will HAVE to buy a new fridge because the one I have is stupid. Yes.. Stupid.. it has split doors and the freezer door opens up against a wall.. so it doesn't open fully.. who the hell thinks this is a good idea? 

But it's mine... as long as I pay the mortgage


----------



## macraven

The joys of a home owner Chuckers.....

House we bought year and half ago sat empty for 3 years +

Elderly lady was widowed and she moved to smaller house more less than half the size of this one

All she did was have yard service done as we have a hoa community 
House was vacant but she did have 2 bedrooms, dining room and living room professional staged for viewings 

Theee years this house sat unlived in

We bought it with the condition it would be professionally cleaned 

Did basic maintenance work once we moved in
Fridge/ freezer died Christmas Eve 
(We moved in on 18 th)
Did replace flooring in four rooms and 2 heat pumps and 2 ac units had to be cleaned after our furniture arrived 

We are waiting to do repair work in the house in the next year

(We had sold our house in northern Illinois and made two different trips to the south to find a home to buy
Some pressure and in a hurry to do so
As we did not expect our house to sell in 3 weeks
So went with the house that was available immediately 
Looked at 45 houses in first visit and then one week after home from first trip, returned and viewed 20 more)

It is always something that has to be fixed in the house 
DW and range need to be replaced but will do so once they finally kick the bucket

Not looking forward to repair work 

Oh almost forgot we have to have work done soon for the main bathroom

Toilet no longer works so use the one in the bedroom now
Annoying situation....

Had my 5 th ultrasound today and back to the doctor this Thursday
Surgery was 7 weeks ago in fact Thursday will be 8 weeks out for me

Still medical issues with the dvt in the legs and still going to physical therapy but the fractured femur has improved where I can stand for at least 5-6 minutes 
For me, I call this a great victory in improving!
Still not allowed to drive and looking forward to when I can
 I've never been in a situation like this before in my life
My future goal is to be able to stand long enough so I can cook
Ordering our food out for about 8 weeks is the pits 
A person can only eat so many tacos, hamburgers, BBQ, pizza, fast food, etc 

Will say I will not be eating burgers and hot dogs when I am orlando this come October!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday again...........this week is flying past for some reason........

Feel the pain moving into a house and having work to do on it........we were the same with this one.....it is a very old house, but we had to do everything to it.....new Windows and doors, central heating system and boiler, driveway and gates, new kitchen, extension to kitchen, new Utilty room, 3 new bathrooms and master bath. Plus all the usual stuff.......

I used to love decorating......no, not so much........ Won`t be in this house forever though. We did know it all needed doing so we can`t complain too much. Your house is beautiful mac........you did make a good choice with that one!!

Been bouncing down with rain all morning.....drying up now and sun is pushing through.......

Almost lunchtime here.......got DH coming home for the afternoon so will make us something nice........Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Always good to look at the positive Mac.  At least your pain from before has now been fixed, and you'll get through this too.  Always sending good thoughts and mummy dust that you'll be walking fine and driving to get coffee in no time.  It will be nice to see ya in October too. Shoulder is always there for ya.  

Good afternoon Schumi.  Hope your weather has improved this first of Summer day.  It is good to take retirement early.  Life can change in a second.  To be able to travel and enjoy things at a leisurely pace is a wonderful way to spend retirement.  Nice that DH is coming home, and lush food will be eaten for lunch, I'm sure.

Kolby, I hear ya with kids and expenses.  Once the kids became theme park and restaurant adult age, prices go higher.  Always annoyed me when little one, on the small size, could not go on some rides because of height, and certainly did not eat an adult portion for several years after turning 10.  Cannot believe you're making out of country plans already.  But how exciting.  Sounds like a very busy fall.  I'm tossed, I may pay that $100 and have my preferred a 3 park.  I figure two or three visits over the year, and then it won't seem as bad a price.  Plus, at least my passholder discounts work inside VB.  And free parking. 

MonyK - that's funny about the young rooster.  I guess it's had to tell when they are chicks.  I think if I heard that attempt to crow, I might have laughed.  As the nights are getting warmer now, the outdoor cats are outside all night, and sometimes when there are fights, they sound like screaming kids.  I hear ya too, on kids and expenses.  Since little one decided to continue with her paid coach soccer club, my poor pocketbook starts the installment payments next month.  Sigh, next thing ya know, she'll be a college kid, and the money train has still not left the station.  LOL 

Chuckers, yep, owning an older house always seems to require updating or replacing.  Yep, new roof two years after we bought.  Then refrigerator went about the same time.  A new AC required a new heater,.  I also enjoy, that the house is mine.  And that, is all that really matters. 








 - yes, it's hump day, Wednesday, and Keisha''s reminder has made an appearance.  This first day of summer has started with a beautiful, bright sunrise.  Hence, camel needs sunglasses, and I'm happy to report I am rocking mine today.

With that, I left 2 sleeping kids with a list.  They had better do most of what I have listed that they have to do.  No slacking on your days off before the summer job.  I'll be happy to be in the summer routine soon.  Tired kids, and quiet nights.

Hang on, being Wednesday means getting over the hump, and being able to see Friday.  Have an awesome Wednesday all!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy hump day all  & Belated daddy's day.  My spawn here in shifts from 1 pm till 8 pm, with GD staying overnight.  Woke up that morning with some sort of bite on my neck. No, not a vampire darn it but it did have 2 puncture wounds.  Figured a spider.

Peered in the mirror the next morning & neck had tennis ball size lump.  Went to urgicare since dr not in, they prescribed meds.  Saw my dr yesterday, prescribed different ones.  My guts may never be the same. Better now than next week at least.

Promised to go to see Captain Underpants tonight with youngest DS & GD (who is again staying overnight-may claim her on my income tax as a dependent at this point lol).  Surprised to see the local cinemark has sold out the evening shows for that theater?  Strange as it's been out for some time.  Not sure if up to a bit of road trip to another theater. 



Lynne G said:


> That's what we had for dinner last night.  BLTs, with soup and salad.  Oh, and grilled cheese.
> 
> Not so hot today.
> 
> And I hear ya Keisha.  The lack of direct flights from SW now is really annoying.  Some to Orlando go through Texas or Tennessee.  Really, then some do go through Atlanta, but who wants even one stop when the whole fight is only about 2 hours or so.  I wish SW would have made us a hub, as I thought it would want to totally dominate US Air at the time.  Oh well, my two only main choices are American and SW.  Spirit does go out of ours, and Allegiant goes out of the mountains - that airport about an hour away too.  Just have to go with the times of SW's few nonstops and book when first opens.  Never as good as October or December so far, and while I didn't book August right away, fare prices have never been lower for FLL.
> 
> Official start to summer is days away now.  Oh, and the start of the June birthdays.  Youngest great niece is 1 today.  Time really does fly.  Or, in her case, fast crawls.


They messed up @ DH's work, forgot to schedule somebody to work skeleton crew over Xmas.  He volunteered.  Only substitution weeks this year have airfare thru the roof.  Think I'll table that for a while. Had no idea that holiday airfare period ran almost from Thanksgiving straight thru Xmas lately.  Was always able to book something early December reasonable in the past to Florida.  Hmmm




Chuckers said:


> I wouldn't have fun in Vegas! I NEED LOTS OF COASTERS!!!



Oh, they have their share of thrills there lol. Even a coaster & some other goodies





ky07 said:


> *Good afternoon homies.
> DW is getting better but still has a short episode in the morning and we had cancel our trip last week but did reschedule for this weekend and hopefully DW will be good enough to go but if not we will be canceling agian but she keeps telling me she wants to go but don't know if she can handle the crowds *


Good luck.  Universal does offer a disability pass based upon one's specific needs that might help accommodate your wife's visit.


macraven said:


> The joys of a home owner Chuckers.....
> 
> House we bought year and half ago sat empty for 3 years +
> 
> Elderly lady was widowed and she moved to smaller house more less than half the size of this one
> 
> All she did was have yard service done as we have a hoa community
> House was vacant but she did have 2 bedrooms, dining room and living room professional staged for viewings
> 
> Theee years this house sat unlived in
> 
> We bought it with the condition it would be professionally cleaned
> 
> Did basic maintenance work once we moved in
> Fridge/ freezer died Christmas Eve
> (We moved in on 18 th)
> Did replace flooring in four rooms and 2 heat pumps and 2 ac units had to be cleaned after our furniture arrived
> 
> We are waiting to do repair work in the house in the next year
> 
> (We had sold our house in northern Illinois and made two different trips to the south to find a home to buy
> Some pressure and in a hurry to do so
> As we did not expect our house to sell in 3 weeks
> So went with the house that was available immediately
> Looked at 45 houses in first visit and then one week after home from first trip, returned and viewed 20 more)
> 
> It is always something that has to be fixed in the house
> DW and range need to be replaced but will do so once they finally kick the bucket
> 
> Not looking forward to repair work
> 
> Oh almost forgot we have to have work done soon for the main bathroom
> 
> Toilet no longer works so use the one in the bedroom now
> Annoying situation....
> 
> Had my 5 th ultrasound today and back to the doctor this Thursday
> Surgery was 7 weeks ago in fact Thursday will be 8 weeks out for me
> 
> Still medical issues with the dvt in the legs and still going to physical therapy but the fractured femur has improved where I can stand for at least 5-6 minutes
> For me, I call this a great victory in improving!
> Still not allowed to drive and looking forward to when I can
> I've never been in a situation like this before in my life
> My future goal is to be able to stand long enough so I can cook
> Ordering our food out for about 8 weeks is the pits
> A person can only eat so many tacos, hamburgers, BBQ, pizza, fast food, etc
> 
> Will say I will not be eating burgers and hot dogs when I am orlando this come October!!!



Good lucks!  Bet you are oh-so itching to just get back to normal!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........it's certainly a new phase in life and we're lucky he can go so early. Ouch to a new roof so soon after moving in.......but I agree, it's nice when you can say it's all yours and paid for. We celebrated getting rid of our mortgage many years ago.......very liberating.......but security means everything.

Is it this weekend you go away to the beach? Always nice to get away........


----------



## schumigirl

So it was a spider bite Janet???

Oh my........

Hope it's getting better and not so.....violent! Sounds drastic.......


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, a spider bite.  Not fun. I hope the swelling goes down fast.  Yeah, I think the airlines jack the prices up over the holidays.  It also depends on the day of the week.  Mondays tend to be the best, particularly later in the day.  Business wants to leave Sunday, or early Monday.  And Sundays are bad too, as most want to return before back to work Monday.  I'm usually fixed, as for the holidays, the kids' calendars.  But, I've found, while more expensive than other times of year, buying at first open has been the best bet.  However, looking at summer flight prices, I don't think my holiday flights are much, if anything, higher.  Those prices for July and August look scary.  Funny, still better prices for August to fly into FLL instead of Orlando.  Guess no one wants to go the beach when it's boiling hot.  

Yes Schumi, I'll be on the road to the shore on Friday.  Will leave both ways to beat the rush hour. In the summer, from about noon on Friday and then late Sunday afternoon, the shore traffic makes the trip not so fun.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks for listening to me vent.. I am first time home owner at 51.. it's all new to me and I am sure everyone has home ownership blues.. I really liked renting because I wasn't responsible for anything... I hate being an adult! Especially knowing that I will probably be dead before the mortgage is paid off... Why did I buy something if I can never fully own it??

I am glad you're on the mend Mac, I hope you get to cooking soon!

@keishashadow A SPIDER BITE??? That's it.. I would move.. sorry.. nope.. biting spiders are what nightmares are made of.....


----------



## macraven

Keisha I like the vampire version .....

Hope you are getting relief with the antibiotics now


----------



## tink1957

Ouch Keisha...same thing happened to me a few years ago  except I awoke to a bite on my thigh.   The doc game me antibiotics and I set off 2 bug bombs in my bedroom.  

Chuckers it is always something with home ownership...in the last year I had to replace the ac￼, roof repairs, icemaker in fridge, kitchen cabinets due to the leaky roof and now working on replacing the flooring in the kitchen and bathroom   but at least it's paid for with no mortgage.

I'm still waiting on the airfare....it's only gone down $6 on the departing flight...my return flight is more than I paid for the rt last trip...that's what I get for coming back on a Friday instead of Wednesday.  

On a good note I added another day to our parkhopper ticket so we will have 3 days to enjoy Food and Wine festival 

Now all I have to do is renew my ap and buy ROF tickets...I need to win the lottery in the meantime


----------



## schumigirl

Some years are like that Vicki......seems never ending with things needing done........but I agree, having no mortgage is a blessing! Well done on having the extra day for food and wine........should be a fun trip. We bought our Rush of Fear with EP tickets. Went for the home delivery option again, just for convenience really......it's only a few dollars.........good luck with the lottery wine.......

Kohlby......glad your father is doing better now. Yep, gotta make the most of everything while you can......I tell my husband I'm such an expert on retirement as I haven't really worked for many years now........love it! Being a lady of leisure is something I can thoroughly recommend..........


I'm starving........not eating till later as I'm going out with friend for our usual Wednesday night outing........made southern fried chicken for both of them and it smells gorgeous........may be tempted to eat a little.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> I will HAVE to buy a new fridge because the one I have is stupid. Yes.. Stupid.. it has split doors and the freezer door opens up against a wall.. so it doesn't open fully.. who the hell thinks this is a good idea?


Meanwhile I have a 20 year old fridge that will. not. die. (and 3 interstate moves) And after the ice through the door thingy not working (except to randomly spit ice cubes out onto floor) has now decided to behave and give us lovely fully formed ice cubes. I wasn't going to replace it (it's white, to match other SS appliances) until it died. I swear to heavens it is spiting me by deciding to work again!!


macraven said:


> Still medical issues with the dvt in the legs and still going to physical therapy but the fractured femur has improved where I can stand for at least 5-6 minutes





keishashadow said:


> My guts may never be the same. Better now than next week at least.


probiotic while on antibiotic-either pills or yogurt 2-3 x day



keishashadow said:


> Oh, they have their share of thrills there lol. Even a coaster & some other goodies


Stratosphere. Big Shot. Immediate need for alcohol-even at 10 am. 'nuff said. And that was the TAME ride.



tink1957 said:


> .I need to win the lottery in the meantime


Um me too!



schumigirl said:


> but I agree, having no mortgage is a blessing!


that would require staying in same place more than 5 years. Although going on 8 in same house (&state)-record for us!

@keishashadow and @macraven -hope you are both doing better! Mac-sounds like progress! Is there a Super Suppers or Dream Dinners by you? Homemade meals that you can personalize to your specific likes.
@keishashadow OMG hope the spider bite is better!!!! Although a vampire bite is intriguing...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Meanwhile I have a 20 year old fridge that will. not. die. (and 3 interstate moves) And after the ice through the door thingy not working (except to randomly spit ice cubes out onto floor) has now decided to behave and give us lovely fully formed ice cubes. I wasn't going to replace it (it's white, to match other SS appliances) until it died. I swear to heavens it is spiting me by deciding to work again!!
> 
> 
> 
> probiotic while on antibiotic-either pills or yogurt 2-3 x day
> 
> 
> Stratosphere. Big Shot. Immediate need for alcohol-even at 10 am. 'nuff said. And that was the TAME ride.
> 
> 
> Um me too!
> 
> 
> that would require staying in same place more than 5 years. Although going on 8 in same house (&state)-record for us!
> 
> @keishashadow and @macraven -hope you are both doing better! Mac-sounds like progress! Is there a Super Suppers or Dream Dinners by you? Homemade meals that you can personalize to your specific likes.
> @keishashadow OMG hope the spider bite is better!!!! Although a vampire bite is intriguing...



Lol on the fridge spitting out ice cubes........freaky........

I would love to do the rides in Vegas........the tamer ones.......don't think I'd have the guts to go on the ones that take you off the edge of the building.....my niece and one goddaughter have done them many times.....they have no fear whatsoever though!

Nope, we move around a lot...........since we got married we've had a lot of homes together....excluding a couple of short term abroad for work......one very short term.....couldn't live permanently in such a country. But first moved within the UK 22 years ago and lived abroad on and off......I love to move .......I'm sure in a few years we'll be off again. We've been very fortunate though, but just enjoy moving around.....and thankfully we've been lucky enough to be able to do that........

Yes Janet vampire bite sounds a bit more salacious than spider bite........


Had better nights sleep last night......was a bit cooler outside generally.........

Not much going on today........get housework out of the way for the weekend, apart from every day stuff of course......

Grilling tonight........making beef burgers and chicken skewers..........looks like a nice day........


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> I *HATE* adulting... I think I know why the owners sold me this townhouse last year with very little fight on the asking price.. because EVERYTHING is going to have to be replaced.. I've already replaced the w/d and the stove. The A/C is about 20 years old, the water heater has about another year, and the kitchen needs a remodel. I will HAVE to buy a new fridge because the one I have is stupid. Yes.. Stupid.. it has split doors and the freezer door opens up against a wall.. so it doesn't open fully.. who the hell thinks this is a good idea?
> 
> But it's mine... as long as I pay the mortgage


 Sounds a lot like my abode.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  






  Yes it is, and a beautiful start as well.  Around 90 by afternoon, then the usual summer afternoon shower or thunderstorm.  Last night, around 5pm, the sky started to turn dark, then pretty much black, the tree was doing the rumba, and next thing you know, thunder and a fast downpour.  20 minutes later, thunderstorm gone, and some of the neighborhood without power.  Luckily, not only did we not loose power, even older one's online gaming had no stoppage either.  Did lower the temperature from 92 to 78.  Little one put a jacket on, as we went out to do some errands.  I was like, it feels great.  Ah, she's getting ready for Florida.

With that, hope you are enjoying your afternoon Schumi, and are having a lush lunch.  

Hope all in the path of Cindy are safe and dry.  

Mac, I hope those cats brought your coffee.

Yeah, where is PC, TinyD, and all the other missing homies.  Pictures of little Christopher are needed.  Hello.....


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Sounds a lot like my abode.



 



Well, no grilling outside tonight after all.........we have thunder, lightning and it's raining like the apocalypse has arrived........it is so dark, I have lamps on around the house.......sounds like Lynne has sent her weather over to us......

Best laid plans and all that........so, going to bake. Lots of cakes.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. I woke up before the kid today, that's rare indeed.  She put her breakfast order in last night, a ham & cheese omelet. Yuck i like all the ingredients but never got the appeal of an omelet.  Least it will fill up the eating machine.  Forgot how much teeny kids manage to eat in the course of a day.

Every morning like Xmas here, rush to look in mirror to see how the infection has decided to morph.  Figure once i hit a week on the meds something should give. 

Trust me, I've been ripping bedroom apart looking for the culprit.  Found my share of dust bunniesno spiders.  Had hoped to find some $ ala the couch ha no luck there.

All said, nothing compared to what Mac's dealing with.  She has far more patience than me!

Neighbor is getting large front porch addition, new roof, siding windows.  We are into the 3rd week. Tons of noise from the small 2 man crew.  It's going to take forever at this rate.  Those noises get to you after awhile.  



Lynne G said:


> Eek, a spider bite.  Not fun. I hope the swelling goes down fast.  Yeah, I think the airlines jack the prices up over the holidays.  It also depends on the day of the week.  Mondays tend to be the best, particularly later in the day.  Business wants to leave Sunday, or early Monday.  And Sundays are bad too, as most want to return before back to work Monday.  I'm usually fixed, as for the holidays, the kids' calendars.  But, I've found, while more expensive than other times of year, buying at first open has been the best bet.  However, looking at summer flight prices, I don't think my holiday flights are much, if anything, higher.  Those prices for July and August look scary.  Funny, still better prices for August to fly into FLL instead of Orlando.  Guess no one wants to go the beach when it's boiling hot.
> 
> Yes Schumi, I'll be on the road to the shore on Friday.  Will leave both ways to beat the rush hour. In the summer, from about noon on Friday and then late Sunday afternoon, the shore traffic makes the trip not so fun.



Woohoo to the beach!  Wish we lived closer to one, even Lake Erie is 2 hours + from us. 

I'm seeing a few random lower prices into TPA for dates I'm checking but not a fan of the drive, gets so congested/aggressive drivers once i passed Lakeland last few trips (non rush hour).

Tues & weds seem to be lowest my market but we can't travel those days due to work schedules. 

I'm seeing few fares less than $250 pp one way from PIT the Fri to Mon after thanksgiving & then the Xmas bump is starting on the 12th of Dec, which is a full week earlier than I've experienced in the past.  .  Wish i had priced when first released but wasn't on radar then.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Well, no grilling outside tonight after all.........we have thunder, lightning and it's raining like the apocalypse has arrived........it is so dark, I have lamps on around the house.......sounds like Lynne has sent her weather over to us......
> 
> Best laid plans and all that........so, going to bake. Lots of cakes.


MMMMMMMM...cake! My favorite is German Chocolate...my mother used to make it for my birthday every year.

Our storms have calmed down some...now mainly raining in the overnight and a brief shower during the day. But...it's Orlando...it can rain on one side of the street and not the other. Go figure.


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl can I put in an order for a devil's food cake with rich chocolate frosting? Please? I could use some cake-love today  

I'm tired of working.. why haven't I won the lottery yet?


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......both my boys love any kind of chocolate cake........the richer the better.........and always for birthdays......

Slices sent to both of you.......

Todd I'm part German so does that count towards being German chocolate......


----------



## schumigirl

Oh nightmare Janet..........our last house we had weird neighbours.

One we nicknamed Bob the Builder........couldn't sit on his backside......always had a hammer or knocking things down........I swear that house will one day fall like a house of cards.

Hope it stops soon........it does get wearing........

I don't like omelettes much either.......and don't worry a house isn't a home without dust.........dust bunnies sound cute.....will say that next time I haven't dusted........lol.....


Has the dis started being odd again for anyone else.......typed then it reloaded and cleared what I'd written......


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......both my boys love any kind of chocolate cake........the richer the better.........and always for birthdays......
> 
> Slices sent to both of you.......
> 
> Todd I'm part German so does that count towards being German chocolate......




Thank you! I know a girl that HAS TO HAVE a lemon cake with chocolate frosting for her birthday... If she doesn't get it, she will literally cry. The combination sounds disgusting to me.


----------



## pcstang

Monykalyn said:


> Meanwhile I have a 20 year old fridge that will. not. die. (and 3 interstate moves) And after the ice through the door thingy not working (except to randomly spit ice cubes out onto floor) has now decided to behave and give us lovely fully formed ice cubes. I wasn't going to replace it (it's white, to match other SS appliances) until it died. I swear to heavens it is spiting me by deciding to work again!!
> 
> 
> 
> probiotic while on antibiotic-either pills or yogurt 2-3 x day
> 
> 
> Stratosphere. Big Shot. Immediate need for alcohol-even at 10 am. 'nuff said. And that was the TAME ride.
> 
> 
> Um me too!
> 
> 
> that would require staying in same place more than 5 years. Although going on 8 in same house (&state)-record for us!
> 
> @keishashadow and @macraven -hope you are both doing better! Mac-sounds like progress! Is there a Super Suppers or Dream Dinners by you? Homemade meals that you can personalize to your specific likes.
> @keishashadow OMG hope the spider bite is better!!!! Although a vampire bite is intriguing...


I love thrill rides but the stratosphere rides are a one and done for me! Agreed about big shot! The only one that didn't make my palms sweat!


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> I love thrill rides but the stratosphere rides are a one and done for me! Agreed about big shot! The only one that didn't make my palms sweat!



I will ride almost anything... but rides that rely on a bungee cord or chains to hold me up (flying swings) are NOT my idea of fun. I once did the 200 foot tall flying swings at 6 flags and I was so terrified that I actually got sick. Having always been a heavy guy, I just don't trust 4 chains to hold me up especially when there's centrifugal force applied.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> that would require staying in same place more than 5 years. Although going on 8 in same house (&state)-record for us!



In my 52 years of life, I have moved over 20 times.. including 7 cross country moves. I don't know why I bought a house because if the past is any indication, I'll be moving in about 3 years.


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. I woke up before the kid today, that's rare indeed.  She put her breakfast order in last night, a ham & cheese omelet. Yuck i like all the ingredients but never got the appeal of an omelet.  Least it will fill up the eating machine.  Forgot how much teeny kids manage to eat in the course of a day.
> 
> Every morning like Xmas here, rush to look in mirror to see how the infection has decided to morph.  Figure once i hit a week on the meds something should give.
> 
> Trust me, I've been ripping bedroom apart looking for the culprit.  Found my share of dust bunniesno spiders.  Had hoped to find some $ ala the couch ha no luck there.
> 
> All said, nothing compared to what Mac's dealing with.  She has far more patience than me!
> 
> Neighbor is getting large front porch addition, new roof, siding windows.  We are into the 3rd week. Tons of noise from the small 2 man crew.  It's going to take forever at this rate.  Those noises get to you after awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo to the beach!  Wish we lived closer to one, even Lake Erie is 2 hours + from us.
> 
> I'm seeing a few random lower prices into TPA for dates I'm checking but not a fan of the drive, gets so congested/aggressive drivers once i passed Lakeland last few trips (non rush hour).
> 
> Tues & weds seem to be lowest my market but we can't travel those days due to work schedules.
> 
> I'm seeing few fares less than $250 pp one way from PIT the Fri to Mon after thanksgiving & then the Xmas bump is starting on the 12th of Dec, which is a full week earlier than I've experienced in the past.  .  Wish i had priced when first released but wasn't on radar then.


$250 pp one way?!??! Holy crap! I have to fly delta and stop over in ATL, no choice. But I live in a small town and I still don't pay that much! I've flown to vegas and Dallas first class a few times for around $550. Ouch to the spider bite! My sister was stung by scorpions a few times when we lived in Orlando. Nothing major, but yep they are around down there.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I will ride almost anything... but rides that rely on a bungee cord or chains to hold me up (flying swings) are NOT my idea of fun. I once did the 200 foot tall flying swings at 6 flags and I was so terrified that I actually got sick. Having always been a heavy guy, I just don't trust 4 chains to hold me up especially when there's centrifugal force applied.


That's one thing I don't like either. Can't remember the height of the swings at six flags in Arlington Texas but I said no thanks. It is 400 ft tall!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Oh nightmare Janet..........our last house we had weird neighbours.
> 
> One we nicknamed Bob the Builder........couldn't sit on his backside......always had a hammer or knocking things down........I swear that house will one day fall like a house of cards.
> 
> Hope it stops soon........it does get wearing........
> 
> I don't like omelettes much either.......and don't worry a house isn't a home without dust.........dust bunnies sound cute.....will say that next time I haven't dusted........lol.....
> 
> 
> Has the dis started being odd again for anyone else.......typed then it reloaded and cleared what I'd written......


We have weird neighbors all around us. Maybe it's us....lol


----------



## Robo56

We had some significant landscaping done on our house a couple of weeks ago. Had some old bushes and small ornamental trees removed and some new plants and mulch put in. Neighbor acoss the street is now having landscaping done and the guy doing it has tied a line around a large stump in front of her house to the back of his pick up. Don't think this is going to end well. He has radio blaring outside. So much for my quiet morning. Oh well.

Keisha sorry to hear about the spider bite. Hope the antibiotics kick in and help soon and the swelling goes down 

Chuckers yep adulting is hard sometimes. We have had to replace many things in our homes, but one way to look at it is when your done you have things the way you want them in your home.

Ky07 hope your wife continues to get better everyday and you are able to make your trip 

Mac hang in there. I hope you are doing better everyday. Sending prayers your way that the remaining clot dissolves soon Kneester 

Lynne love your kitty and dog pics.

Schumi if your making chocolate cake I would love a slice too, yummy 

Kohlby so nice that your parents were able to retire early. Hubby retired early and I did a little over 3 years ago and it is so nice to reach an age when you can call your time your own. I hope your mom and dad live a long and happy life together and enjoy their retirement.

Monykalyn hope your chicken babies are doing ok. I'M sorry one has turned into a roo and you have to let him go. I know it must me hard for you 

Hope PC and family, the Bluers, Tinyd and others are all doing well.

Morning Tink glad to hear you were able to add another day to your trip.



Where's BagOLaughs and Realfoodfans?

Lots of errands today and some house keeping. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......both my boys love any kind of chocolate cake........the richer the better.........and always for birthdays......
> 
> Slices sent to both of you.......
> 
> Todd I'm part German so does that count towards being German chocolate......


 Yes of course...can't wait for HHN this year. Should be loads of fun again!


----------



## macraven

Hello homies!


Keisha sending hugs that you recover quickly


----------



## Lynne G

Okay Keisha, not funny, I was like, I feel something on my arm, ack, a spider.  Flicked it off, only to come back on my paper pad.  Well, you know what I did, flipped the pad over and killed that thing.  I feel buggy all day now.  I do hope your your neck lump goes away quick and you feel better.  Ah, most easy for me to be up before the kids, even when they were young.  Have fun with your GD today.  

Hey PC, nice to see ya.  Will be even nicer to say hello in a few months.  How many in tow this time? 

Robo - hope you are having a good, hot cup of coffee.  I know what ya mean, neighbor decided to enclose his back porch.  Noisy couple of weeks.  At least it looks nice.  Here's hoping your neighbor noise starts much later tomorrow.

Ah, thank you Cindy.  Seems there will be rain at the shore this week-end.  Raincoat and umbrella will be packed.  That, and I told little one to take a pair of jeans.  On the boardwalk, the sea breeze will make the nights cool. Tonight is packing and probably a load or two of laundry.  I doubt any was done so far today.  

Sunny and warm.  Loving it, even if another thunderstorm is on tap to come around dinner time today.


----------



## keishashadow

Yes I did wear gloves while we made today


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Yes I did wear gloves while we made today



NOM NOM NOM!!!! Cute kid too!


----------



## Robo56

Keisha what a cutey granddaughter you have there. Mickey Mouse rice crispy treats with chocolate topped ears. Looks yummy. You are a sweet grandma.


----------



## tinydancer09




----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, hope all is well, and the beach rentals are safe from Cindy.  October bound this year?  Would be nice to say hello again, and not be the shortest.


----------



## kohlby

Hello, hello marvelous people.  It's late Thursday night at my house so that means it's almost Friday for those of you in the U.S!  And Friday means weekend is on its way.  (Well, for some of you.  Some of you have the days blend into one another.  I hope those of you getting bad weather are managing okay and make sure to get stocked up on the proper rations so you can ride out the storms in style.  These storm systems have resulted in most of FL having better weather.  For the first time in weeks, there wasn't much of a chance of rain and the only thunder-like noise I heard all day were the MK fireworks.  I'm hoping this weather holds through all of Sunday.  I have to drive child #2 to camp and I hate highway driving and my vision in rain is worse than the average person.

Hubby is doing well in China.  They apparently like to serve food with the heads still on.  Something about respecting the life the animal gave.  So whether it's fish or rotisserie chicken, the head is on.  They also don't like to touch their food.  They had Pizza Hut and it came with gloves for them to wear while eating their food.  The toppings and sauce were a bit odd too.  No pepperoni and the red sauce wasn't anything like ours.  He is in a "small" city of 4 million for this trip and they seem to be very good about planting trees and having green spaces there.  He's off to do "research" at Hong Kong Disney on Saturday - which is really our Friday night.  And then he'll come back home.




Chuckers said:


> In my 52 years of life, I have moved over 20 times.. including 7 cross country moves. I don't know why I bought a house because if the past is any indication, I'll be moving in about 3 years.


  Any chance it was cheaper than renting?  That's why we bought when we recently moved.  The rental market was insane.  We couldn't see throwing away over 50K just to rent for two years when we could own.  We do have a larger mortgage than we had before though.  I don't think paying off our house is a current goal though.  Once the kids move out, we'll downsize and find something cheaper.  (We also realized that paying off our home faster wasn't the best move financially.  Our investments pay out more long-term than the savings in interest rates by paying off our house faster.  So - we could have a smaller mortgage but opted not to).


Mac-  Hope you make your goal of standing long enough to cook soon!  Maybe you need to get one of those office chairs on wheels.  That's what I had to use during one of my pregnancies when I couldn't stand very long due to pain.  What's the timeline they expect for your recovery?  We need to get you better in time for your next Universal trip!


I'm surprised how many of you mention the fridge in houses you move into.  I'm used to bringing your own fridge when you move.  It wasn't until we started looking for FL houses that I realized the FL houses all kept them.  That was not what I was used to.  (Though we did sell our last house with fridge since it wouldn't fit in most houses we were looking at).


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


>





Finally you came back home to us!!!

Hooray


----------



## macraven

Kohlby
Your husband will be home soon!!

Bet he will be tired from the flight but excited to see you and the kids

Bet he will have great stories to share with you
Hopefully he won't want you to cook food with a pair of eyes staring at you

Im progressing as best as I can
Will be sometime before I can stand more than five minutes

No cooking until that happens
Until Mr Mac learns how to cook, he will survive on fast food
Lol
I'm learning how to survive on vegetables and fruit and eggs for now
And starting to enjoy it


----------



## schumigirl

Slice of cake for Robo......... 

Lynne......in case I miss you have a great time this weekend.........

Keisha.......looking good!! I could eat one of those right now.......and GD is still so cute! 

Glad husband is enjoying China.........hope he enjoys the rest of his stay! Ain't finances grand........I leave most of it to DH......he's the numbers whizz......and our financial advisor of course.............gotta love long term investments! And short term too.........hey I just love them all.......I just need to know how much I can spend.......

mac.........you're doing amazingly well! Enjoy the pampering........


Quick drive by this morning.......busy morning.......heading out soon and it's raining.......again. Wonder if we're due lightning as my hair was full of static as I was straightening it this morning.......only happens when lightning is around........

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Any chance it was cheaper than renting?  That's why we bought when we recently moved.  The rental market was insane.  We couldn't see throwing away over 50K just to rent for two years when we could own.  We do have a larger mortgage than we had before though.  I don't think paying off our house is a current goal though.  Once the kids move out, we'll downsize and find something cheaper.  (We also realized that paying off our home faster wasn't the best move financially.  Our investments pay out more long-term than the savings in interest rates by paying off our house faster.  So - we could have a smaller mortgage but opted not to).



Actually, I know why I bought the place.. it was for a number of reasons:

#1. I AM REALLY SICK OF PACKING MY CRAP UP AND MOVING!!! Especially when it was less than 2 years since the previous move.
2. The rental market is insane up here, especially if you have pets. I have two cats, which in some places meant a $250 deposit and an extra $100 a month for rent. 
3. The choice of desirable rentals was VERY limited. Anything I wanted was close to Boston and too expensive.
4. I really like the townhouse I am in, it's perfect for me.
5. I believe I'll be with this company for a while, so I can actually settle down.
6. At my age, I need to own now.
7. The actual mortgage AND association fee came out to $50 less a month than renting the unit. Which is anywhere from $200-$400 less per month than the local rental properties. 
8. Plus, if I ever get my a$$ in gear, I can actually paint the walls colors *I* like


----------



## tink1957

Rain, rain and more rain here...I'm going to need a boat to get to work if this continues 

Keisha...what a cutie your gd is and I'm gonna need you to send me a Mickey treat or ten asap...also send a few to mac since she needs some home cooking 

Hi tinyD 

Kohlby...I'll bet hubby will be glad to come home to food that doesn't stare back at him.

I think I'll go stand outside and enjoy the bit of sun I see peeking out from the clouds before it disappears 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Chuckers

I am having a day where I just want to do NOTHING... well.. I actually want to go home and play with my belated birthday present I bought myself... a Nintendo Switch


----------



## keishashadow

Had to pull off road this am so much rain.  Getting caught in cross hairs of Cindy & a chicago cold front. There's probably a joke in there if i dig hard enough.

Excited, DH got work schedule for new week.  Good news it we can leave @ 7:30 am vs 7:00 pm, bad news now on spirit   I'm going to keep the later flight i have booked on points until i step foot on the plane after all spirit's issues.  Will be packing light too.  "Luv" those free bags, you get spoiled.

My swelling is not as firm but spreading, I'm told that means it's breaking up.  Ever think they tell you stuff just to shut u the heck up lol?

Scarfed down a mickey this am with coffee, i am buzzing on the sugar, but tasty indeed.

Good weekend all

Kohlby - there's a thing many have as to seeing the heads to verify a) what it is you're eating & b) the level of freshness.  I almost died the first time i saw somebody eat a crawfish. No issues with raw oysters or sushi, guess it's a cultural norm sorta thing?   All the germs in Hong Kong from living so close, probably a good idea to use gloves & masks.  Yet, what an amazing work opportunity to visit.  I'd be there with bells on .



Chuckers said:


> Actually, I know why I bought the place.. it was for a number of reasons:
> 
> #1. I AM REALLY SICK OF PACKING MY CRAP UP AND MOVING!!! Especially when it was less than 2 years since the previous move.
> 2. The rental market is insane up here, especially if you have pets. I have two cats, which in some places meant a $250 deposit and an extra $100 a month for rent.
> 3. The choice of desirable rentals was VERY limited. Anything I wanted was close to Boston and too expensive.
> 4. I really like the townhouse I am in, it's perfect for me.
> 5. I believe I'll be with this company for a while, so I can actually settle down.
> 6. At my age, I need to own now.
> 7. The actual mortgage AND association fee came out to $50 less a month than renting the unit. Which is anywhere from $200-$400 less per month than the local rental properties.
> 8. Plus, if I ever get my a$$ in gear, I can actually paint the walls colors *I* like



DH back in the day was hired @ local company, then told he had to go to boston for a year first.  Just out of navy, had little cash.  Wound up living in a crappy trailer with 4 other dudes in Wallingford.  His share of rent, & I'm talking late 70's here, was over $800 a month pp all in for utilities.  

And you don't have to cut the grass if an association fee?  That is a pipe dream here.  Was thinking of getting a goat. If it didn't work out, i hear they're good eatin



Chuckers said:


> I am having a day where I just want to do NOTHING... well.. I actually want to go home and play with my belated birthday present I bought myself... a Nintendo Switch


Will need a review on that bad boy .  Didja see Atari is teasing a new system?


----------



## macraven

Only thing new with me is the storms 
Here


Did see Chicago weather for today 
So happy to be far away from it

Hope all have a relaxing weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Apparently the towel animals have migrated.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> DH back in the day was hired @ local company, then told he had to go to boston for a year first.  Just out of navy, had little cash.  Wound up living in a crappy trailer with 4 other dudes in Wallingford.  His share of rent, & I'm talking late 70's here, was over $800 a month pp all in for utilities.
> 
> And you don't have to cut the grass if an association fee?  That is a pipe dream here.  Was thinking of getting a goat. If it didn't work out, i hear they're good eatin
> 
> 
> Will need a review on that bad boy .  Didja see Atari is teasing a new system?



Rent here still isn't close to as bad in So Cal. I don't have to do anything to the outside of my townhouse, that's all the association. I'd like a goat as a pet. I heard something about Atari.. so far the Switch is pretty cool, I'll know more tonight when I actually get to play with it  




Lynne G said:


> Apparently the towel animals have migrated.
> 
> View attachment 246638



Lynne, is that migrated or mutated?  That looks like a swan mated with a stingray. A swanray...


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> Rent here still isn't close to as bad in So Cal. I don't have to do anything to the outside of my townhouse, that's all the association. I'd like a goat as a pet. I heard something about Atari.. so far the Switch is pretty cool, I'll know more tonight when I actually get to play with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, is that migrated or mutated?  That looks like a swan mated with a stingray. A swanray...




Well, what you get at a maybe 2 star? Enjoying the salt air with the crowds.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Well, what you get at a maybe 2 star? Enjoying the salt air with the crowds.



It's the thought that counts


----------



## macraven

Anyone getting rain today ?
We were up for it but nothing yet


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Anyone getting rain today ?
> We were up for it but nothing yet


yeah our "possible scattered passing afternoon showers" was major pouring rain thunder lightening affair lasting 2+ hours, clearing now. Because I trusted the "passing" part I didn't lock the chickens up. So by time I realized was a prolonged downpour the poor babies were like drowned rats-the big girls were being mean and not letting the babies in the big (dry) coop.  Thank goodness for disney ponchos.
And I didn't bring in the onions I was curing on patio. Guess I will be using those up pretty quick now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Princess Aurora still comes for her nightly snuggles. She is supposed to be eating the mosquitoes that like to feast on me but she is being a lil slacker right now...


----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning..........

Looks like a lovely day here today.......breakfast soon........yep, bacon and some fresh eggs the farmer next to us dropped off yesterday.........then out shopping to look for new garden furniture for patio area beside the house.........need a large table and comfy chairs, hate those hard garden chairs you can get........not comfy. So it'll be a search. 

Then home for Grand Prix qualifying.........quiet night in tonight..........

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## macraven

I thought today was Sunday 

Hey homies timento raise and shine


----------



## Chuckers

Don't make the weekend go to fast for us @macraven!!!

We've got some light rain up here... perfect day to stay inside and play video games!


----------



## macraven

My days run together 
Have to look at my phone for the date
lol 

My days for pt changed last week so the calendar in my mind has to refigure my daily schedule 

Hope to see the end of pt soon
Tired of traveling for it and having to be up and dressed early those mornings 
I am not a morning person at all
I was when I worked and lived by the clock to be at work at 7:10 each morning 

Chuckers are you all good now with the ac and car ?


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers are you all good now with the ac and car ?



good with the house a/c. I'll be good with the car when Chevy calls me back and tells me they're going to pay for the repairs.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad things are on the up Chuckers........hope they do pay for car repairs.......

Mac........yep, it's Saturday.........I had no clue what day it was when I woke up this morning.......will be worse when Tom finishes.......lol........thank goodness Kyle is employed full time.....or I'd never know what day it was!!

Been a lovely day though.........didn't get any garden furniture.......but, did decide to look for those sofa style sets for outside instead of replacing outside dining table we have.....just put new furniture closer to house when we get it and move table to another sitting area. 

Did meet an old work colleague.......don't you just hate folks who use the word "facilitator"......just so they can use the word......he was always like that.......sometimes used words that didn't fit with the sentence.........otherwise ok guy, but, always trying to impress. 

Quiet night tonight, I'm sitting in garden room while DH watches Dr Who in family room........bleurgh.......this series is awful! Watching a movie later..........

Hope everyone's good and having a lovely weekend.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh was it hot.  One awesome Saturday  at the beach.  Early early game tomorrow.  Then hopefully winning afternoon game and treats will be bought: caramel corn, coconut macaroons, and salt water taffy.  Maybe even fudge to nosh on the way home.  Ah, a day at the shore is not done yet.  The waves need surfboard girls.  Shade for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Well, what you get at a maybe 2 star? Enjoying the salt air with the crowds.



If you have the beach out front & no bugs in the bed you are coming out ahead .  A special weekend, enjoy!



Monykalyn said:


> Princess Aurora still comes for her nightly snuggles. She is supposed to be eating the mosquitoes that like to feast on me but she is being a lil slacker right now...



Article in local paper re free-range chickens that are mascots of a nearby ice cream stand out in country.  They amble along up a hill and are bit of a tourist attraction.  Owners love it as it saves them on feed.  Big hit with customers who say they love to mooch food. Turns out their favorite thing is bits of chicken tenders. That area got nearly 6 inches of rain yesterday.  Hope the owners called them home to roost.



schumigirl said:


> Glad things are on the up Chuckers........hope they do pay for car repairs.......
> 
> Mac........yep, it's Saturday.........I had no clue what day it was when I woke up this morning.......will be worse when Tom finishes.......lol........thank goodness Kyle is employed full time.....or I'd never know what day it was!!
> 
> Been a lovely day though.........didn't get any garden furniture.......but, did decide to look for those sofa style sets for outside instead of replacing outside dining table we have.....just put new furniture closer to house when we get it and move table to another sitting area.
> 
> Did meet an old work colleague.......don't you just hate folks who use the word "facilitator"......just so they can use the word......he was always like that.......sometimes used words that didn't fit with the sentence.........otherwise ok guy, but, always trying to impress.
> 
> Quiet night tonight, I'm sitting in garden room while DH watches Dr Who in family room........bleurgh.......this series is awful! Watching a movie later..........
> 
> Hope everyone's good and having a lovely weekend.........



Can't say I've ever heard that word used - period lol. 

Sounds like a nice outdoor conversation area brewing to me.  I get frustrated with furniture shopping, good luck. 

I've grown fond of Bill on Dr Who, enjoyed a few episodes but am absolutely obsessed by Nardole lol

Didn't make the connection back to River Song (duh) until i read this 

http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Nardole


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Article in local paper re free-range chickens that are mascots of a nearby ice cream stand out in country.  They amble along up a hill and are bit of a tourist attraction.  Owners love it as it saves them on feed.  Big hit with customers who say they love to mooch food. Turns out their favorite thing is bits of chicken tenders. That area got nearly 6 inches of rain yesterday.  Hope the owners called them home to roost.



As someone who owned pet birds, I was told that should they lay an egg, take it away from them. If the egg should crack, they'll eat the inside and will break any subsequent eggs and eat them.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Anyone getting rain today ?
> We were up for it but nothing yet



*YES! *


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> *YES! *



I take that you are getting more than just a light sprinkle


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac . I have the coffee ready .


----------



## macraven

Woke up at 5:30 the morning

Did fall asleep at 11 last night

Been totally nonproductive today
Everything aches type of day but at this point it is not a daily thing

Another week of pt coming up
Will be glad when that is over

Tired of the drive there and fast paced therapist keeping me busy
Lol


Have gotten out of the habit of coffee
Can't say I miss it

Usually just 2 cups of coffee twice a week now


Never in my life did I think this would happen
Started coffee at the age of 9-10 and never a break from it until now

What is wrong with me?????


Hope all the homies have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Up, first place game.  It has been beautiful weather.  Next up, finding a parking spot.  This waiting is taxing, but at least it is in the shade.

Have a nice Sunday all.

Yep, quiet, relatively clean, and not too many bugs.  Seagull sounds as well.  Picture of swan's friend will try to be posted later.


----------



## Monykalyn

With low humidity, sun and only low 80's we decided to head to MiL at Lake Ozark for the weekend. Will head home sometime later this evening. Will be back next weekend for 4th of July-won't go on lake during weekend-gets crazy. 
Being lazy today-sitting in 4 season room, windows open, light breeze, sunny, view of water with boats roaring by in background.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> I thought today was Sunday
> 
> Hey homies timento raise and shine



It is Sunday. 



macraven said:


> I take that you are getting more than just a light sprinkle


...Not too bad, but I'm takin' precautions, just in case. (I even added an ADA compliant ramp fer ya Mac!)


----------



## macraven

Don't forget to pack chocolate on the cruise ship you showed us


----------



## kohlby

I am learning that FL weather reports mean absolutely nothing in the summer.  We had a 90% chance of rain during the day today.  At one point, it fell to 80%.  It's now 8pm and not a single drop!  This isn't that it just didn't come to me - I dropped my daughter off at summer camp east of Orlando and worried about getting caught in the rain that was almost surely going to fall.  Nope.  I'm not complaining - I'm glad it didn't rain especially since my alternate easier-if-it-rains route there would have actually been much harder than the regular route.  I didn't know that until I was driving it though.  (Saturday had rain for many, many hours so I'm not worried about rain making stuff grow or fires or any of that).

Husband is on a plane to land in Orlando in a couple hours!  He has a trip to TN in a bit too.  He really hasn't had to travel that much for this job so far so I figured it was time.  He wasn't that impressed with Hong Kong Disney.  He was surprised how small it was.  He did say their Small World ride was nicer.  He enjoyed his time there but said it wouldn't be worth it for someone to make the trip there just for that.

Mac- Not sure what is wrong with you.  Coffee DOES have some health benefits too.  I'm glad you're no longer aching every day.

Keisha - I have used the word facilitator before but not in a normal conversation.  I'm a former public school teacher so being a facilitator is normal education-lingo.  I haven't used it outside of an educational setting though.  I think that's where the word belongs - and should stay there.

Buceev - Is that a cruise ship for all of us??  I claim a bottom bunk!

Monyk - Sounds like a nice way to spend the day.


----------



## Lynne G

The first place game:  One sudden death shootout after coming back from down 2 to tie, then no score overtime, and little one's team was the first place team.  Took only 2 girls for her team and her goalie to win it.  Nail biter for sure.  Scrappy team when they need to be.  Got to first place game after coming back from a 3 to 2 score, only to shock the other team's parents and score numbers 3 and 4 in the last minute of the game of the third of three games and to go undefeated.  The oddest teaky soccer player with a plack was was each kid got.  I have a funny feeling little one will put it in a drawer.

Some not so fun traffic to get home, but was never so happy to get a hot shower.  Sand was everywhere.

Great weekend, but back to routine shortly.

Have a nice evening homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Sand does have a way of getting in all the nooks & crannies lol



Chuckers said:


> As someone who owned pet birds, I was told that should they lay an egg, take it away from them. If the egg should crack, they'll eat the inside and will break any subsequent eggs and eat them.



Interesting. I had two gerbils as a kid, released them to the wild when they had youngins, and then they didn't, after mom & dad decided to chow down. 

When i did breed 2 of my dogs had to remove dad from the whelping area, some things stick with you.

TWD/FTWD has nothing on mutha nature lol

Killing time here so i can fast-forward thru tonight's show.



macraven said:


> Woke up at 5:30 the morning
> 
> Did fall asleep at 11 last night
> 
> Been totally nonproductive today
> Everything aches type of day but at this point it is not a daily thing
> 
> Another week of pt coming up
> Will be glad when that is over
> 
> Tired of the drive there and fast paced therapist keeping me busy
> Lol
> 
> 
> Have gotten out of the habit of coffee
> Can't say I miss it
> 
> Usually just 2 cups of coffee twice a week now
> 
> 
> Never in my life did I think this would happen
> Started coffee at the age of 9-10 and never a break from it until now
> 
> What is wrong with me?????
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day!



I am floored, poor coffee producing nations, they'll go bankrupt. PT has to be getting really old.  Hang in there.


----------



## macraven

I'm only checking in here during commercial time

Keisha how you liking fear the dead tonight?


----------



## Monykalyn

woohoo for soccer @Lynne G !! Sounds like fun game to watch.

Eh-think I may be giving up on FTWD. Preacher is better.

One of my laying hens has decided she no longer likes her (new, clean, safe) nesting box and has taken to laying her egg inside tarps, or wherever she can find a cover. It's a treasure hunt now to find the darn egg.

Think we are back to lake for the holiday. One of my favorite local bands is playing up there (the lead singer DJ's the teen Boys and Girls club Christmas party we put on every year-for free). And Sis in law and husband is coming for the weekend-she wants to talk about October trip.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> If you have the beach out front & no bugs in the bed you are coming out ahead .  A special weekend, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Article in local paper re free-range chickens that are mascots of a nearby ice cream stand out in country.  They amble along up a hill and are bit of a tourist attraction.  Owners love it as it saves them on feed.  Big hit with customers who say they love to mooch food. Turns out their favorite thing is bits of chicken tenders. That area got nearly 6 inches of rain yesterday.  Hope the owners called them home to roost.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I've ever heard that word used - period lol.
> 
> Sounds like a nice outdoor conversation area brewing to me.  I get frustrated with furniture shopping, good luck.
> 
> I've grown fond of Bill on Dr Who, enjoyed a few episodes but am absolutely obsessed by Nardole lol
> 
> Didn't make the connection back to River Song (duh) until i read this
> 
> http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Nardole



Yep, tend to find it used in business by folks who like to use "buzz words" to sound more important they actually are.......fits this guy to tee........I do cringe when I hear folks use it. DH won't give up on Dr Who.......he'll watch till the bitter end!!! Me, not so much.........I didnt know who Nardole was till I looked at your link........lol......yes, he's popular over here too..........


buckeev said:


> It is Sunday.
> 
> ...Not too bad, but I'm takin' precautions, just in case. (I even added an ADA compliant ramp fer ya Mac!)
> 
> View attachment 246956



Lol.......love it! We could have used one of them last week.........



Lynne G said:


> The first place game:  One sudden death shootout after coming back from down 2 to tie, then no score overtime, and little one's team was the first place team.  Took only 2 girls for her team and her goalie to win it.  Nail biter for sure.  Scrappy team when they need to be.  Got to first place game after coming back from a 3 to 2 score, only to shock the other team's parents and score numbers 3 and 4 in the last minute of the game of the third of three games and to go undefeated.  The oddest teaky soccer player with a plack was was each kid got.  I have a funny feeling little one will put it in a drawer.
> 
> Some not so fun traffic to get home, but was never so happy to get a hot shower.  Sand was everywhere.
> 
> Great weekend, but back to routine shortly.
> 
> Have a nice evening homies.



Glad you had nice trip Lynne.........



keishashadow said:


> Sand does have a way of getting in all the nooks & crannies lol
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I had two gerbils as a kid, released them to the wild when they had youngins, and then they didn't, after mom & dad decided to chow down.
> 
> When i did breed 2 of my dogs had to remove dad from the whelping area, some things stick with you.
> 
> TWD/FTWD has nothing on mutha nature lol
> 
> Killing time here so i can fast-forward thru tonight's show.
> 
> 
> 
> I am floored, poor coffee producing nations, they'll go bankrupt. PT has to be getting really old.  Hang in there.



Lol.........cannibal pets........you have the best stories........I can only imagine.........not an animal person here....in any shape or form! Do like dogs though......that's about it.......



Monday again........had quiet day yesterday watching the race, then some time in the garden. Couple of friends popped over last night, nice night catching up. 

Today, is housework and a little project I've started......keeps me out of mischief...... Chinese chicken salad for lunch and Pulled pork for dinner tonight........lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, It's Monday.  And a refreshing 62 degree start to an 82 degree afternoon day.  That low weather system that gave us a good dose of heavy rain this week-end (though luckily not down the shore), has left clear skies and brilliant sun.  

Ah, it's the start of summer camp work.  End of June.  Back to routine for sure.  

MonyK, that's funny about egg hunting. How nice to spend the holiday weekend at the Lake, and get a concert too.  oooh October trip.  Lots of us homies like that time of year, including me.

Keisha, yep, sand everywhere.  Tonight maybe taking the car to the car wash.  Need that strong vacuum for the inside.   

Yay for Mac.  PT almost done.  Hope you are pain free soon, and walking better every day.  Yes, the coffee suppliers need you.  LOL

Afternoon Schumi.  Hope your day have been nice. Lush dinner planned indeed.  

With that I need tea, well, caffeine.  Later homies - enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Metro West

Well here we are at another Monday...yeah.


----------



## Chuckers

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. Mine was kinda blah... but it's good coming back to the office and knowing that I only have 1824 hours until my vacation!!!

It was upper 50's this morning ::BRRRR!::  ... IT'S JUNE, DARN IT!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Chuckers, but after sweating in 90's with high humidity at the shore, our 62 degree start was refreshing and we also were in the 50's last night, so awesome sleeping weather.  Though, I was so tired, I fell asleep fast.  Yay!  For the vacation countdown.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne may be onto something, Mondays are truly the worst.  Well, except for next Monday  for me!  

Any preacher watchers?  A good start last night indeed.

Curious with the 4th on Tuesday if many will get Monday off work too?  Few & far between here from what im hearing.

Enjoying the milder weather supposed to heat back up mid week here.

Carole Not idea what's in a chinese chicken salad but it sounds interesting.  I'm the only one who enjoys pulled pork, rarely make it.  Leftover chicken stir fry i made yesterday or kielbasa & taters on the menu here today for my picky eaters.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Yeah Chuckers, but after sweating in 90's with high humidity at the shore, our 62 degree start was refreshing and we also were in the 50's last night, so awesome sleeping weather.  Though, I was so tired, I fell asleep fast.  Yay!  For the vacation countdown.



Good point  I should have slept with the windows open last night, but I was too lazy to open them.


----------



## Chuckers

Can I go home yet?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

Congratulations Lynne to your daughter.

PC the ramp is a tad crooked on that boat......just sayin......and if there is a steak dinner and cocktail bar I'am in...LOL...and don't forget Macs chocolates......and you might be able to lure Schumi on board if you serve spicey pulled pork and Micheal Myers is her cabin steward 

Monykalyn hope you find your eggs.....sounds like you have a rebellious chicken.....LOL

Keisha cannibal animal stories......I think there is a movie possibility there.....LOL



 

 

Chuckers you are one day closer to vacation today


----------



## Robo56

Mac hope you are feeling better everyday. 

A couple of funnys to make you smile


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well here we are at another Monday...yeah.



Another day closer to seeing us in September.....



keishashadow said:


> Lynne may be onto something, Mondays are truly the worst.  Well, except for next Monday  for me!
> 
> Any preacher watchers?  A good start last night indeed.
> 
> Curious with the 4th on Tuesday if many will get Monday off work too?  Few & far between here from what im hearing.
> 
> Enjoying the milder weather supposed to heat back up mid week here.
> 
> Carole Not idea what's in a chinese chicken salad but it sounds interesting.  I'm the only one who enjoys pulled pork, rarely make it.  Leftover chicken stir fry i made yesterday or kielbasa & taters on the menu here today for my picky eaters.



I've seen trailers for Preacher, wasn't sure about it, but may give it a try.......

chicken is marinaded in hoisin sauce, then shredded and added to shredded white cabbage, romaine lettuce or Chinese leaf, carrot, cucumber, red peppers, water chestnuts, beansprouts, chow mein noodles cut into small pieces......and all mixed with spicy plum dressing......or a mix of sesame, soy, honey, jalapeños and brown sugar........lush!! 

No one else likes pulled pork! Oh my.......I'd eat it with you.........I'm nice like that......



Chuckers said:


> Can I go home yet?



No.......... few hours yet Chuckers.......



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> Congratulations Lynne to your daughter.
> 
> PC the ramp is a tad crooked on that boat......just sayin......and if there is a steak dinner and cocktail bar I'am in...LOL...and don't forget Macs chocolates......and you might be able to lure Schumi on board if you serve spicey pulled pork and Micheal Myers is her cabin steward
> 
> Monykalyn hope you find your eggs.....sounds like you have a rebellious chicken.....LOL
> 
> Keisha cannibal animal stories......I think there is a movie possibility there.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247063
> 
> View attachment 247064
> 
> Chuckers you are one day closer to vacation today



Steak and cocktails will make me happy enough Robo........


Been baking this afternoon.......just something like what you would know as pound cake.......and some cornbread for tonight..........

Weather is changing already........more rain and wind ahead this week........heatwave has gone.


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl You're no fun


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> @schumigirl You're no fun



Lol.......me!!! I'm the life and soul of the party ........or so I'm told.......I can get snarky when riled though.......but that doesn't happen often.......

Have you got all your plans sorted for your trip now? 

I have plans in place for our New York part of the trip as my DH has never been and this is my 4th trip to NY so know where everything is we want to see.............but only The Palm at HRH booked for Orlando......we don't plan anything in Orlando usually.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Have you got all your plans sorted for your trip now?
> 
> I have plans in place for our New York part of the trip as my DH has never been and this is my 4th trip to NY so know where everything is we want to see.............but only The Palm at HRH booked for Orlando......we don't plan anything in Orlando usually.........



I have my plans sorted out... I am doing MNSSHP on Sunday night because that's the night my friend can make it. I'll do SeaWorld on Wednesday and Busch Gardens on Thursday so I only need a car for 2 days and only have to pay for parking for one night. 

The only thing I haven't decided on is doing HNH on Friday night or not. If my friend comes to stay with me for the weekend, HNH is probably a no go.. if he doesn't, I may do it if I can hang with you for the night as I don't want to go it alone  

One night while I am there I'll do the mini golf courses.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Yep, It's Monday. And a refreshing 62 degree start to an 82 degree afternoon day. That low weather system that gave us a good dose of heavy rain this week-end (though luckily not down the shore), has left clear skies and brilliant sun.


Us too-although end of week returns the humidity/90+ degree and chance of storms daily



keishashadow said:


> Any preacher watchers? A good start last night indeed.


OMG-I almost threw up at the gas siphon-and I thought walking dead was gory...



schumigirl said:


> chicken is marinaded in hoisin sauce, then shredded and added to shredded white cabbage, romaine lettuce or Chinese leaf, carrot, cucumber, red peppers, water chestnuts, beansprouts, chow mein noodles cut into small pieces......and all mixed with spicy plum dressing......or a mix of sesame, soy, honey, jalapeños and brown sugar........lush!!


yummo! sounds like a meal I make-but we put the mixture (minus cabbage/greens) into a leaf of bibb lettuce for "wraps". 

Anyone need tomatoes? I have 4 large plants all with a gazillion green tomatoes-gonna be swimming in them soon. Have to dig out the canning jars, know I have new lids somewhere-but I usually blanch and freeze in the jars vs true "canning".  already have a gallon bag of green beans in freezer; took another gallon bag, along with carrots (orange, purple and white), onion and squash to mother in laws at the lake saturday. All the work in the garden is paying off - saw a teeny watermelon too-will be ready in a couple weeks. Gotta let the chickens have a controlled run through the beds though-darn beetles are eating my green bean leaves! the marigold seeds I planted are taking their very sweet time blooming to keep the pests away!

alright-lunch over - back to work!


----------



## macraven

What's for dinnner tonight?

I ordered pizza last night and mine will be leftovers tonight

Pizza good any day of the week for me


----------



## keishashadow

_I'_


macraven said:


> What's for dinnner tonight?
> 
> I ordered pizza last night and mine will be leftovers tonight
> 
> Pizza good any day of the week for me



Pizza is mine...sayeth the Mac.   That almost sounds biblical lol.  Haven't had pizza in at least a month.  Now I'm hankering for it.  Dinner waiting in the fridge to be reheated just doesn't seem as appealing now.

Carole - that sounds like a lot of work but yummy!  

Preacher is an acquired habit to be sure. I love the vampire dude.

Saw the concert lineup today for Epcot's F&W, my dates stink.  Taylor Dayne is on deck the weekend after we leave, crap.


----------



## macraven

I always miss the good acts that I would enjoy seeing at war to the beat 

I know your pain Keisha


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, the homies better not eat Mac's left over pizza.  We had pizza down the shore for lunch two of the three days, and left over pizza for one of the breakfasts.  I don't mind cold pizza, little one nuked hers.  No stove in our basic room.  Had a small refrigerator though, so that was nice.  It was cold, as left some ice in the water bottles that were chilling.  Seems there was no real freezer,

Well, a brief thunderstorm rolled in around 3:30 this morning, so all is damp, and the trees and grass still have rain drops on them.  No matter, a huge ball of sun is now up above the horizon, and will be another beautiful day.  Sunglasses needed, and I've loving it.  80's in the afternoon, so nice.  But like Keisha and MonyK, the heat pump is coming, and we'll be enjoying a steamy end of the week.


But today Tuesday,






 and yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... Friday is not quite in sight.  

But for dinner tonight, tacos should be on the menu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but then again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not sure what's for dinner tonight.  Family hairdo styling tonight.  I doubt little one will get much cut off.  Long hair is what teen girls seem to be sporting now.  

So, time for coffee or tea homies.  Have a great morning, and the homies across the pond, have a good afternoon.  Have an awesome Tuesday!


----------



## Chuckers

ugh.. .cold pizza is just so gross. I can't do cold tomato sauce. Pizza is probably the perfect food, but it has to be hot! (or at least luke warm)

I avoid Epcot during the F&W festival.. It's like the whole park gets one big drunk on and I can't deal with that at all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, well you convinced me

It is Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, I'll be crowding at Epcot during the F&W.  I tend to go when first opens for the day.  Doing a D23 thing again, has beat tickets, but I have no idea who the listed band is that night.  I may go, and sit, and leave if not what I want to hear.  I'll have to google the band's name to see if any of the songs ring a bell.  For me, F&W is a D23 sip and scream package one again, but no Chew taping seats as was included last year.  Oh well, but quite a few demos are included, as well as a dessert party, so that should be nice.  I enjoyed a wine demo I did last year.  

So, I was up at the crack of dawn to do my ADRs for December.  Got all I wanted, then decided to change yesterday.  No issues.  Either we wanted the not popular places or times, or both.  But I am happy so far, as that part's been set.  Well, still waiting for the F! and ROL meal ressies.  I don't think they're even loaded for October yet.  I do like to plan, so that part is driving me crazy.  The F&W ressies should be up mid July or so.  I'll take a gander at those.  Otherwise, spent enough on the D23 event, and that will keep me at Epcot most of the day.  

Cutting the mouse short, only spending 3 days and 2 half days.  Was going to get the 4 day military ticket, but the 5 day one was not that much more, so going to MK before the party, hoping to arrive around lunch, and beat the crowds waiting for 4 o'clock.  Then hit a early morning at whatever park my last day, then head to RPR to enjoy the darkside.  With my USO AP and express pass, not in a hurry. 


And Mac,






  I hope you are doing better, and sending more mummy dust.  Take care.


Hey Robo - coffee in hand yet?

PC, you there?  Kids on summer break, busy house I guess.

MonyK, was the egg hunt successful today?  HeHe, stealthy chicken.


I need more tea, and something more to eat.  Sigh, it's a long time to lunch.


----------



## Chuckers

New rumor on the boards.. all HP stuff to get EP!!!


----------



## macraven

Not really a rumor as July 1 should be the start of ep for potterville 

But t not sure how lines will changed 

Hope they don't take it t the srl for ep
Holders 

I use the srl as very little wait time


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Not really a rumor as July 1 should be the start of ep for potterville
> 
> But t not sure how lines will changed
> 
> Hope they don't take it t the srl for ep
> Holders
> 
> I use the srl as very little wait time



I keep forgetting about the SRL because most parks don't have that.. and they should. I'll probably use that more often than the EP now that I think about it.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne
Femur should take between 4 months up to a year to heal

My surgeon thinks I will be doing fine mid September or so

If i feel I have trouble with it at UO in October, I rent a scooter

Will take my cane to help with the walking


----------



## Lynne G

I'd be curious how faster the EP line for be for bank ride versus SRL.  I tend to use the SRL there as saw the waiting line stuff enough times.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne
> Femur should take between 4 months up to a year to heal
> 
> My surgeon thinks I will be doing fine mid September or so
> 
> Ij i feel I have trouble with it at UO in October, I rent a scooter




That's good news Mac.  And so what if scooter needed.  Hey, at least then I will have a place to put my bags instead of a locker.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I keep forgetting about the SRL because most parks don't have that.. and they should. I'll probably use that more often than the EP now that I think about it.




When I am solo, I always use srl for the rides
I will have the hotel ep but single lines are faster quite a bit of the times for me

The one thing I do in regular lines early morning is the mummy ride regular line

All the really great stuff can be seen doing the regular line

A few other rides I do early morning regular lines also for the full picture of the story line to the ride


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...ehh afternoon 

I finally bit the bullet and booked our flights...one for me on points and the rest normal.  I have 3 confirmation numbers but at least it's done.  I also called Tony and arranged our transportation...now all I have to do is renew my ap and buy ROF tickets 

Keisha and MonyK...Preacher is my new favorite show...that vampire dude is highly entertaining.  I love the unpredictable nature of the series and the siphon part was yucky 

Mac...hope you are doing better soon and are able to do HHN skipping through the parks... wish we were going at the same time 

Chuckers...I love Food and Wine...all those drunks are my people 
I  actually lucked out this trip and got David Cook and Air Supply for our concerts.

Hope everyone has a great day...time for me to plant all the flowers I bought last week


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuckers...I love Food and Wine...all those drunks are my people
> I  actually lucked out this trip and got David Cook and Air Supply for our concerts.



I am a non-drinker, nothing against it, I just tend not to drink and now I really can't, so drunk people tend to annoy the crud out of me... Maybe if I were drunk, they wouldn't bother me


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> When I am solo, I always use srl for the rides
> I will have the hotel ep but single lines are faster quite a bit of the times for me
> 
> The one thing I do in regular lines early morning is the mummy ride regular line
> 
> All the really great stuff can be seen doing the regular line
> 
> A few other rides I do early morning regular lines also for the full picture of the story line to the ride



Since I am going solo, during a slow time.. I am starting to wonder why I bothered with upgrading my hotel to get the EP. I could have saved a boat load of money staying at CBBR. Well, I'll see how it goes this year and probably down grade next time.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Hey, looks like my group and I timed our vacation just right. We arrive at HRH July 1st for a full week of park fun. HP areas express will be greatly appreciated but is anyone else concerned this may cause higher onsite deluxe hotel prices and/or availability issue/


----------



## keishashadow

Got my hair trimmed yesterday at a chain cheapo place nearby. My girl moved further away and i reallly just wanted a bang trim.  Something lost in translation.  I heard clippers and  when i realized a hunk of my hair was on the floor.  She lopped off a good 4 inches, I can barely pull it back in a tie. Seriously, though, never-ever heard of doing a blunt cut with clippers. It looks okay as far as i can tell at least other than shorter than I've had in decades.

Oldest DS's family took me out to local Italian joint for pasta night.  Haven't had chicken parm for ages, nom nom.  Ate alfresco, just the surprise i needed to lift the day!

Vickie - LOL i had to rewind that part several times before i 'got' what happened.  So over-the-top, its such a joy ride.

Lynne - i hadn't heard they cut out the Chew tix this year for D-23. Naturally, I'll sign up again for the WL tix thru the show but sure not going to hold my breath. 



Chuckers said:


> ugh.. .cold pizza is just so gross. I can't do cold tomato sauce. Pizza is probably the perfect food, but it has to be hot! (or at least luke warm)
> 
> I avoid Epcot during the F&W festival.. It's like the whole park gets one big drunk on and I can't deal with that at all.


Well if you put anchovies on it...it helps 

Have often thought more than few blown out parents pushing those monster strollers should be given DUIs   yikes those things hurt when the ram into you.  Something about the stink of stale beer/heat that does tend to put a pall on things there at times...usually Saturday nights with a gazillion bodies.



macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne
> Femur should take between 4 months up to a year to heal
> 
> My surgeon thinks I will be doing fine mid September or so
> 
> If i feel I have trouble with it at UO in October, I rent a scooter
> 
> Will take my cane to help with the walking



Worst case we'll go caveman(women) & drag you along by your hair  JK  Where there's a will, there's a way.  We leave no homie behind!

I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to toting GD around in stroller next week or not. At least it has a nice big basket underneath & by the end of the night I'm glad to have it to hang onto at times there.



Chuckers said:


> I am a non-drinker, nothing against it, I just tend not to drink and now I really can't, so drunk people tend to annoy the crud out of me... Maybe if I were drunk, they wouldn't bother me



Unfortunately, it's the amateurs that ruin it for the professionals  The heat/broiling sun tends to make things worse all the way around.  Had to laugh when i saw the new WDW DP next year that includes liquor.  Can only imagine a wife telling her husband:  drink up George, it's paid for


----------



## keishashadow

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey, looks like my group and I timed our vacation just right. We arrive at HRH July 1st for a full week of park fun. HP areas express will be greatly appreciated but is anyone else concerned this may cause higher onsite deluxe hotel prices and/or availability issue/



They are already higher.  Based upon the rate thread here & my personal pricing of potential reservations, it seems as though they picked a minimum price per room this summer & are basically sticking to it.  In the past I would stumble across lower rates now & again.  Some have reported a 'special' APH offer but those I've seen posted are at the starting rate on the website, not exactly a huge deal.

If the rooms fill quicker they'll likely raise the next round of rack rates they realease, which trickles down to the discounted ones.  Many people have a price point above which they won't budge.  We've been spoiled for some time as to the onsite deluxe pricing structure but I don't foresee any major shifts beyond the normal 10% or so.

Next, lol


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey, looks like my group and I timed our vacation just right. We arrive at HRH July 1st for a full week of park fun. HP areas express will be greatly appreciated but is anyone else concerned this may cause higher onsite deluxe hotel prices and/or availability issue/



Welcome back to your home away from home !

Nah don't think it will be an issue
Summer especially July and up to August 20 have always had the higher hotel rates

Great chance that Potter ride she will have ep lines
Rumored it starts first of July but who knows if it will start in the first

Have a great vacation at the darkside !!


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> They are already higher.  Based upon the rate thread here & my personal pricing of potential reservations, it seems as though they picked a minimum price per room this summer & are basically sticking to it.  In the past I would stumble across lower rates now & again.  Some have reported a 'special' APH offer but those I've seen posted are at the starting rate on the website, not exactly a huge deal.
> 
> If the rooms fill quicker they'll likely raise the next round of rack rates they realease, which trickles down to the discounted ones.  Many people have a price point above which they won't budge.  We've been spoiled for some time as to the onsite deluxe pricing structure but I don't foresee any major shifts beyond the normal 10% or so.
> 
> Next, lol


Which we all feared (knew) was coming.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne
> Femur should take between 4 months up to a year to heal
> 
> My surgeon thinks I will be doing fine mid September or so
> 
> If i feel I have trouble with it at UO in October, I rent a scooter
> 
> Will take my cane to help with the walking


I claimed the ride in the scooter basket months ago! It's all mine!


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I am a non-drinker, nothing against it, I just tend not to drink and now I really can't, so drunk people tend to annoy the crud out of me... Maybe if I were drunk, they wouldn't bother me


But what about the cartwheels!?!?


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey, looks like my group and I timed our vacation just right. We arrive at HRH July 1st for a full week of park fun. HP areas express will be greatly appreciated but is anyone else concerned this may cause higher onsite deluxe hotel prices and/or availability issue/



Welcome back to your home away from home !

Nah don't think it will be an issue
Summer especially July and up to August 20 have always had the higher hotel rates

Great chance that Potter ride she will have ep lines
Rumored it starts first of July but who knows if it will start in the first

Have a fun vacation at the darkside!!


----------



## macraven

Janet  I bet you look cute as a button with the new hairdo

It will probably grow out by the time I see you at the darkside this fall


----------



## macraven

Have no idea how I have the repeated post


Must be Mummy dust happening ....


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> I claimed did to ride in the scooter basket months ago! It's all mine!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Janet  I bet you look cute as a button with the new hairdo
> 
> It will probably grow out by the time I see you at the  darkside this fall



That's the plan. When your man looks at it & says absolutely nothing, you know it's bad.  At least it's cooler.


----------



## Lynne G

Blonde again and little one not happy with her layers.  Too bad.  She wanted to color her hair, but having dark hair, no.  I won't let her hair be bleached before.  And, she gets red and blonde highlights from being in the summer sun.  I keep reminding her that her hair is so pretty just the way it is.  No short hair for us.  Sorry to hear your haircut was not want you wanted Keisha.  At least it will grow out.  Eh, DH would not even know I went to the hair salon unless I said something.  Only time he did say something was when it was short, he said he liked long hair. 

Just chilling after a very large drop, but brief rain shower.  

Made pasta for dinner, but looking for something sweet.  Made pound cake, so that with some ice cream will be the late dessert.

Night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chicken in crockpot for us-was ready by 3 so people could eat on their schedule - I didn't get home til after 6. (no not one of my chickens-even the rooster is behaving himself for now).  Knew it was going to be crazy and long day so no taco day today-had to a crockpot meal. Nachos/taco tomorrow, will make for lunch then stick in a crockpot to keep warm as more crazy days tomorrow (at least I'm off).

Either crazy chicken hasn't laid in 2 days or she found a new hiding spot. We can't figure out where  yet...put the babies in with the big girls tonight. Have had them in old coop, but they need to learn to get along with the big kids. 

what are ya'll dates for October?  seems I just miss Lynne at Pop...


----------



## schumigirl

It'll grow Janet.......I know it's awful when that happens though.......you'll find a suitable stylist and you'll be back to longer hair before you know it........I have seen that "say nothing" look from my DH too once or twice with hair do's over the years.........


Won't be around for a bit. Ladies won't have email either, off for a break.......

See youse soon


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> Welcome back to your home away from home !
> 
> Nah don't think it will be an issue
> Summer especially July and up to August 20 have always had the higher hotel rates
> 
> Great chance that Potter ride she will have ep lines
> Rumored it starts first of July but who knows if it will start in the first
> 
> Have a fun vacation at the darkside!!



Thanks, its good to be remembered since its been a while since I posted. Yeah,  I am sure it will be a great vacation. Would rather have visited during HHN nights this year but alas that does not look doable this year.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Thanks, its good to be remembered since its been a while since I posted. Yeah,  I am sure it will be a great vacation. Would rather have visited during HHN nights this year but alas that does not look doable this year.


I remember you were 
We ve talked before in the past 

Once you chat with us here, we like it for homies to drop  back in 

It would be very difficult to be at UO and miss hhn dates so I know the feeling
Hope you will get to do hhn on a future trip


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Wednesday it is.  Hey Keisha, one closer day to July vacation, and it's hump day, so camel reminder in post.

Another awesome sleeping night.  Into the low 50's in temp, clear skies, and then a gorgeous sunrise to another low 80's degree day.  Tea is so nice this morning.  I'll be on my second cup soon.






 So, enjoy your Wednesday and peek at Friday on the horizon.  

Hey anybody seen MonyK's crazy chicken's egg or two?


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Well if you put anchovies on it...it helps



oh yeah, I'm sure COLD SALTY FISH improves the texture and taste of anything... 




keishashadow said:


> Unfortunately, it's the amateurs that ruin it for the professionals  The heat/broiling sun tends to make things worse all the way around.  Had to laugh when i saw the new WDW DP next year that includes liquor.  Can only imagine a wife telling her husband:  drink up George, it's paid for



A WDW DP with liquor isn't new. Back when I did my first real onsite package vacation, in 2009, you could get an add on for liquor. The price was too much and neither of us were heavy drinkers, so it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Chuckers

pcstang said:


> But what about the cartwheels!?!?



Which is one reason I am a non-drinker now


----------



## Chuckers

In 1776, the Declaration of Independence was issued. Coincidentally, 1776 is also the number of hours until my vacation!


----------



## Metro West

Another Wednesday and another day closer to HHN!


----------



## macraven

That's a nice way for a countdown!


----------



## keishashadow

Things backing up here.  Did get carpets scrubbed again yesterday.  With the puppy it's on the rotation more often.  Messy little monster he is.

Humpty hump 





Lynne G said:


> Blonde again and little one not happy with her layers.  Too bad.  She wanted to color her hair, but having dark hair, no.  I won't let her hair be bleached before.  And, she gets red and blonde highlights from being in the summer sun.  I keep reminding her that her hair is so pretty just the way it is.  No short hair for us.  Sorry to hear your haircut was not want you wanted Keisha.  At least it will grow out.  Eh, DH would not even know I went to the hair salon unless I said something.  Only time he did say something was when it was short, he said he liked long hair.
> 
> Just chilling after a very large drop, but brief rain shower.
> 
> Made pasta for dinner, but looking for something sweet.  Made pound cake, so that with some ice cream will be the late dessert.
> 
> Night all.



I bet it looks nice with the natural highlights.  The colored.  Clip in extensions are popular here.



schumigirl said:


> It'll grow Janet.......I know it's awful when that happens though.......you'll find a suitable stylist and you'll be back to longer hair before you know it........I have seen that "say nothing" look from my DH too once or twice with hair do's over the years.........
> 
> 
> Won't be around for a bit. Ladies won't have email either, off for a break.......
> 
> See youse soon



I'll just plan it better and make an appointment with my girl.  That whole instant gratification thing bitingme in the butt.

A break!?!  Hope it's for something fun.



Chuckers said:


> oh yeah, I'm sure COLD SALTY FISH improves the texture and taste of anything...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A WDW DP with liquor isn't new. Back when I did my first real onsite package vacation, in 2009, you could get an add on for liquor. The price was too much and neither of us were heavy drinkers, so it wasn't worth it.



Have bought the plan since it rolled out in '05 (oh how i loved it then w/tip, appetizer & dessert included lol).  It's been a few years since we purchased as IMO it's not as cost effective and the food quality/offerings have declined but i can't say I've ever seen alcohol included in the plan.


----------



## Lynne G

I'm only buying the mouse plan, as since we are going over Christmas, I am assuming higher holiday pricing, and at least I am fixed on the price months ago.  Already it's increased a few dollars more than I paid so far.  Plus, with the crowds, having a sit down meal once a day is a good reprieve.  I agree though, the quality is lower and lower.  And for me, not a drinker, I rarely have alcohol with my meal, let alone just drink as I tour.  Not doing any plan for my solo trip.  When it's hot, I don't eat as much.   The last time we had the plan was 5 years ago, and that was when we got the table plan free with a POP stay.   Most of the time, we do military or TA room only, military tickets, and OOP dining.   Either way, food prices are getting so high.


----------



## Chuckers

Well, back in 09, there was also the Platinum Meal Plan which was 3 sit down meals a day, two snacks, and a BOATLOAD of add ons. I was able to do the Swim With the Dolphins tour. Every tour was included in the meal plan as well as golfing and the Richard Petty Experience. I did the Keys to the Kingdom Tour, The Behinds the Scenes tour, and an Animal Kingdom tour all because they were included on the platinum meal plan. THAT paid for the meal plan. Now, If I were to get a meal plan, it would be the 1 table/1 qs.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Working my way through the coffee this am. Boy woke us up with ear pain at 4:14 am. then back up at 7 to take middle to last day of summer school/PE.  Tired.

Meal plans-looked at meal plan for August trip, tried to make numbers work but just can't-not even if middle eats steak daily. We (adults) like to have a drink or two while touring FW, and I want to try some offerings at AK. Plus we like the Brown Derby lounge at DHS. I promise we aren't alcoholics, but we are on vacation  Thinking of TiW instead as when I run numbers we will save a couple hundred.

Thanks for reminder @Lynne G on the eggs-ran out to look for crazy chicken-heard her clucking and found her spot. Tossed her into coop in nesting box as I didn't see egg at first (boy was she mad at being locked in!). Went to uncover her hidey hole and there is an egg-still pretty warm-so just missed her laying. So I put the dang egg in a nesting box to hopefully guide her there tomorrow. Heard another chicken squawk after I let crazy one out so I am sure she took her upset out on another hen...

Tacos/nachos for dinner lunch/dinner tonight.


----------



## macraven

MonyK ear pain is the worse! 

Hope it is still not with youse



Haven't been on the boards much today
Just taking it easy

Saw our gas prices are $1.75
Too bad I don't need gas


Hope all doing fine


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> ugh.. .cold pizza is just so gross. I can't do cold tomato sauce. Pizza is probably the perfect food, but it has to be hot! (or at least luke warm)
> 
> I avoid Epcot during the F&W festival.. It's like the whole park gets one big drunk on and I can't deal with that at all.


I went three times this year during F&W and it wasn't like that at all.  However- we weren't there on a Friday or Saturday night.  


macraven said:


> Not really a rumor as July 1 should be the start of ep for potterville
> 
> But t not sure how lines will changed
> 
> Hope they don't take it t the srl for ep
> Holders
> 
> I use the srl as very little wait time


I had no idea they were starting that.  I need to pay better attention.  We'll see how that will affect my group on July 3rd.  

I was going to read more and reply to more but child #3 is yelling for me.  Maybe someday I'll be able to put him to bed and not have to return to his room until morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  Ah, another quite nice sleeping night.  Beautiful starry sky, and 58 degree low.  Getting warmer though, but the unseasonably cool couple of days has been refreshing.  Low humidity, bright sun, few clouds.  However, that high is starting to slide off the coast, so hot and soupy, and wet, low weather system is arriving soon.  Expecting our 3rd heat wave to start on Friday.  While 68 right now, oh so slightly steamy 89 by this afternoon.  Hello AC. Glad to have the house cool and dry.  Closed up the windows this morning.  And with heat, rain is coming.  Hopefully overnight would be nice.

So, in honor of this warmer Thursday, drink up homies.  Thirsty Thursday is upon us.






  oh -  -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Hehe,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Guess my next dog will be Tea.    


and a funny for MonyK.  Is this your crazy chicken?






   With that, I have to get another cup of tea.


----------



## macraven

Good morning to all 

Camel day returns


Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk aw, that stinks.  Hope the youngling feeling better today.

Re gas, saw on the national news the prices have dropped. Ha not in western PA. Put in a little over 3/4 of tank yesterday & it broke $40.  Approx a $1 more a gallon than mac reported, so grrreattt to live in the state of taxes.  
Taxes high on booze & smokes too.  I get the hit the vices up but gas is a need not a want.

They are proposing video gaming here outside of the casinos. I'm all for it if the funds will take some heat off the taxpayers.  Currently, those funds are directed to the needy seniors as to prescription help (PACE), etc.



Lynne G said:


> I'm only buying the mouse plan, as since we are going over Christmas, I am assuming higher holiday pricing, and at least I am fixed on the price months ago.  Already it's increased a few dollars more than I paid so far.  Plus, with the crowds, having a sit down meal once a day is a good reprieve.  I agree though, the quality is lower and lower.  And for me, not a drinker, I rarely have alcohol with my meal, let alone just drink as I tour.  Not doing any plan for my solo trip.  When it's hot, I don't eat as much.   The last time we had the plan was 5 years ago, and that was when we got the table plan free with a POP stay.   Most of the time, we do military or TA room only, military tickets, and OOP dining.   Either way, food prices are getting so high.



Yes we find we eat little when it's really hot in MCO.  Might have something to do with staying hydrated all the liquid fills up our gullets.

Now the GD, well she's looking for food every 2 hours this summer.  I'm planning on making a grocery stop & gettting a ton of prepackaged snacks to drag into the park along with usual bottled water/Gatorade or she'll bankrupt me lol.  

Need to whittle down the TS i have booked sometime today.  There is such a thing as too many character meals

I've yet to get TIW numbers to work for us. Really don't drink much when in MCO, the heat & all.  We have our favorite restuarants just offsite of WDW, especially enjoy doing lunch during afternoon breaks or pre parks when doing pm EMH.  Savings more than pay for the rental car most trips.

Now & again will do a real steakhouse but up in convention area.

Steak is decent @ Miller's roadhouse & they have tons of other offerings and drinks are cheap GD says their chicken & dumpling soup is excellent. It's the sort of sports bar we enjoy @ home.   I get a kick out of seeing all the people in their uniforms dining there that work in the industry enjoying themselves too.  We don't have sweet tomatoes at home, always try to work it into the rotation.  No Buffalo Wild Wings near us either, usually make a stop.

In the parks we do enjoy BoG (lunch & dinner now & again), Garden Grill/CPalace, Kona & Coral Reef.  Like yak & yeti, especially how without an ADR we go to FOTL with the Landry's card

@ Universal we eat onsite, period


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Good morning to all
> 
> Camel day returns
> 
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine!



In my mind every day is hump day and a chance to see dat camel,  but it's Thursday my friend

Any excuse to see Pete the Cat works for me too lol


----------



## Lynne G

-- I hear ya Keisha.  Gas went up a penny from last week.  Sigh.  Need for me too.  At least we don't get taxed on most clothing.  

Ear pain is not fun at all.  Hope your ear is not hurting anymore MonyK.  Has crazy chicken used the nesting box yet?  

Kolby, hope kid number 3 is sleeping and you're enjoying a quiet morning.  I was lucky, both kids are good sleepers.  Both are tired from working with those camp kids.  Always a hard start, then fond memories by the time camp ends in 8 weeks.  So nice to have them working together.  


Yep, Mac.  It's Thursday.  While camel tends to only appear on Wednesdays, like a glass of wine, appropriate any time.


----------



## Metro West

Anyone notice we are on page 666?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Metro, having HHN on your mind still.  LOL


----------



## keishashadow

The current fav read here 
Lynne that's nice your kids worked a camp, builds character and also helps to pad the collegiate application  Glad those days of filling out forms are over!


----------



## buckeev

Metro West said:


> Anyone notice we are on page 666?



YUP! The way my week has gone, I am not surprised at all!

Booking last minute flight changes is brutal on the SWA RR Points. I wouldn't recommend it!!!

Packing suitcases...again.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

Getting things ready to leave with hubby on his hunting trip. Looking at weather through some areas on our way to our final destination in South Dakota. Tornados in Iowa. Hope the weather settles down for trip departure in the am.

The Bad Kitty book series looks cute Keisha.

Granddaughter is a Riley's kid and while she was in the hospital in Indianapolis many years ago they were having a book sale and she saw this.



We laughed so hard reading these books.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Oh Metro, having HHN on your mind still.  LOL


It's always in my mind...why do you think I still live in Orlando?   

My office is 10 minutes from Universal and HHN time every year is my favorite time of year!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Now the GD, well she's looking for food every 2 hours this summer. I'm planning on making a grocery stop & gettting a ton of prepackaged snacks to drag into the park along with usual bottled water/Gatorade or she'll bankrupt me lol.


Those prepackaged things aren't cheap either but definitely cheaper than in park. This has me worried-my son and I have 3 days before the rest catches up with us-promised him some pool time and Sorcerers game at MK-he eats every 2-3 hours too. At least we can stop for groceries the night we get in before DD takes her car to her housing complex!



keishashadow said:


> Steak is decent @ Miller's roadhouse & they have tons of other offerings and drinks are cheap GD says their chicken & dumpling soup is excellent. It's the sort of sports bar we enjoy @ home. I get a kick out of seeing all the people in their uniforms dining there that work in the industry enjoying themselves too. We don't have sweet tomatoes at home, always try to work it into the rotation. No Buffalo Wild Wings near us either, usually make a stop.


LOve love love Millers ale house! It has become our 1st night tradition! Stumbled upon HH a couple years ago-generous portions, good prices good drinks.
We won't have a car full time this august trip-depends on DD's schedule. Convinced DH we didn't _need_ a rental as we can utilize disney transport (including Magical Express) and save some $$ this trip...but I am already feeling "trapped". We have never ever not had a car at WDW...we are at SSR though, so hoping we can find some cheaper eats at DS. BWW is OK but I think they are overpriced for the wings.  Haven't been to Sweet TOmatoes yet-probably on November trip. ANd we have a Laundry gift card from a couple years ago as a gift-totally forgot that we can use that at Yak&Yeti!!!. Once I figure out rough plan for November guess I will stalk an ADR there.



Robo56 said:


> Tornados in Iowa


Yeah these clashing fronts are NOT fun. We take tornadoes seriously here. Am in Joplin today where the F5 devastated so much of the town 6 years ago-in fact where I work here I can see a large part of the rebuild.  Trees are finally starting to show some variance in height again.  Be safe! and hope the weather settles down for you!





 I have a hen who looks just like this-this is the crazy hide-my-egg layer and also the leader of the mean girls.  I put her egg in a nesting box yesterday, but this am I discovered the roo had camped out in that box (her favorite) last night. So I moved the egg but that may be the problem-He is still pretty sweet but he is starting to get a bit bolder around the big girls. They pecked him back into his place last night but that ain't gonna last much longer.
Hot and humid starting back here too. Gonna have to freeze some meal worms into ice cubes for the hens to pack at and stay hydrated/cool. The kids can take care of themselves


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Am in Joplin today where the F5 devastated so much of the town 6 years ago-in fact where I work here I can see a large part of the rebuild. Trees are finally starting to show some variance in height again. Be safe! and hope the weather settles down for you!



I remember hearing about that. Yep, tornado's are nothing to take lightly. We had a F3 come through our area in November 2005. Not typical for them to hit this area that time of year. Struck about 2 am and millions in damage many lives lost. A local weather man went on the TV and radio asking people who had family in my town to call their family and friends and let them know to take cover as the tornado was heading right for us. That man saved lots of lives that night.

 My sister called me at 2 am and it hit at 2:05 am. The sound was deafening, devastation and debris terrible. The entrance to our town was shut down by the National Guard. I will never forget that night.

My heart was saddened deeply when I learned how many folks died both young and old. We were lucky. You can always repair and rebuild, but you can not return lives that are taken so tragically. I can't imagine going through a F5. My heart goes out to folks when I see that on the news.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

Guess who's almost done packing?  I'm actually looking forward to sitting in GD's gym this morning just to not look at the mess my house has become in the process.  Talk about a tornado hitting.  

Family invited themselves for pizza & hoagies to see us off.  Um not working with my time table but how can i resist?  I stocked the house with picnic food for them to come & hang out here & have a pool party on the 4th.  Town has a big FW display.  



buckeev said:


> YUP! The way my week has gone, I am not surprised at all!
> 
> Booking last minute flight changes is brutal on the SWA RR Points. I wouldn't recommend it!!!
> 
> Packing suitcases...again.



Why, yes it is!  We r sneaking in a trip after Thanksgiving. I only agreed when the mr said he'd 'eat' the airfare on the way down that Saturday.No way was i going to blow thru my SWA RR points on one stinkin flight.  Booked over the weekend, he put on his CC.  No flights open on Friday & just 1 lousy connecting flight thru ATL on Saturday.  Yesterday, when checking my fights, saw that all saturday's NS flights magically opened up & we now have a small credit.  Go figure lol


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> Getting things ready to leave with hubby on his hunting trip. Looking at weather through some areas on our way to our final destination in South Dakota. Tornados in Iowa. Hope the weather settles down for trip departure in the am.
> 
> The Bad Kitty book series looks cute Keisha.
> 
> Granddaughter is a Riley's kid and while she was in the hospital in Indianapolis many years ago they were having a book sale and she saw this.
> View attachment 247662
> View attachment 247663
> 
> We laughed so hard reading these books.



Never heard of that series, will have to look, thanks. 



Monykalyn said:


> Those prepackaged things aren't cheap either but definitely cheaper than in park. This has me worried-my son and I have 3 days before the rest catches up with us-promised him some pool time and Sorcerers game at MK-he eats every 2-3 hours too. At least we can stop for groceries the night we get in before DD takes her car to her housing complex!
> 
> 
> LOve love love Millers ale house! It has become our 1st night tradition! Stumbled upon HH a couple years ago-generous portions, good prices good drinks.
> We won't have a car full time this august trip-depends on DD's schedule. Convinced DH we didn't _need_ a rental as we can utilize disney transport (including Magical Express) and save some $$ this trip...but I am already feeling "trapped". We have never ever not had a car at WDW...we are at SSR though, so hoping we can find some cheaper eats at DS. BWW is OK but I think they are overpriced for the wings.  Haven't been to Sweet TOmatoes yet-probably on November trip. ANd we have a Laundry gift card from a couple years ago as a gift-totally forgot that we can use that at Yak&Yeti!!!. Once I figure out rough plan for November guess I will stalk an ADR there.
> 
> 
> Yeah these clashing fronts are NOT fun. We take tornadoes seriously here. Am in Joplin today where the F5 devastated so much of the town 6 years ago-in fact where I work here I can see a large part of the rebuild.  Trees are finally starting to show some variance in height again.  Be safe! and hope the weather settles down for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hen who looks just like this-this is the crazy hide-my-egg layer and also the leader of the mean girls.  I put her egg in a nesting box yesterday, but this am I discovered the roo had camped out in that box (her favorite) last night. So I moved the egg but that may be the problem-He is still pretty sweet but he is starting to get a bit bolder around the big girls. They pecked him back into his place last night but that ain't gonna last much longer.
> Hot and humid starting back here too. Gonna have to freeze some meal worms into ice cubes for the hens to pack at and stay hydrated/cool. The kids can take care of themselves



Believe there was a dis'er couple that perished in that storm, such a shame.

Tornados rare here, we take them very seriously.  Lots of unsettled weather forecast today. Not thrilled to see more hail.  Up until the last few years only happened a few times i can recall.  More this year thus far, eeeeek

The best part of the landry's card is you don't need an ADR!  Whaaaaaat, flexibility @ WDW hahahaha. Every time people are stacked up outside Y&Y, we walk up & are green-lighted within 5 minutes..  has worked to a lesser degree @ TREX.  Had a late ADR, showing the card 3 hours earlier, we 'only' waited 20 minutes. That's a win there lol.


----------



## macraven

_i'm guessing robo has started her trip at this point to the wild wild west.
well first stop iowa but its right near the wild west adventure.

one tip robo, don't drink a lot of coffee before you start the car travel.

have a safe journey and come back in one piece.

happy friday all.

keisha, what a nice way to start friday morning by watching little in the gym._


----------



## Metro West

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Lynne G

Us too, one of oldest parades.  I used to watch it, but now a days, no.  

In training, what a day to do so.

Stay safe and have fun.  Jealous, but those traveling homies, wahoo!


----------



## kohlby

Happy Friday and stay safe!  I hope most of you are getting a four day weekend! 


keishashadow said:


> Steak is decent @ Miller's roadhouse & they have tons of other offerings and drinks are cheap GD says their chicken & dumpling soup is excellent. It's the sort of sports bar we enjoy @ home.   I get a kick out of seeing all the people in their uniforms dining there that work in the industry enjoying themselves too.  We don't have sweet tomatoes at home, always try to work it into the rotation.  No Buffalo Wild Wings near us either, usually make a stop.
> 
> In the parks we do enjoy BoG (lunch & dinner now & again), Garden Grill/CPalace, Kona & Coral Reef.  Like yak & yeti, especially how without an ADR we go to FOTL with the Landry's card
> 
> @ Universal we eat onsite, period



Sweet Tomatoes was one of our favorites too.  (We still like it but now we have more flexibility).  When staying in the Disney/Universal area, we sometimes wanted an easy buffet with healthier options - Sweet Tomatoes fit that perfectly!  Another one of our tried-and-true off-site places was Boston Market.  That was usually our cheapest meal there - not counting eating grocery store food.  I haven't tried Miller's yet.  Most in my family don't eat beef, so I'll need to look up their menu to see if it makes sense for us to try it sometime.


Metro West said:


> It's always in my mind...why do you think I still live in Orlando?
> 
> My office is 10 minutes from Universal and HHN time every year is my favorite time of year!


Do you live in Metro West?  I'm presuming that's where your name originally came from.  Sounds like you may work near or in Metro West too.


----------



## Chuckers

4 Day weekend!!! YAY!!!! 10 weeks until Universal... I am starting to get REALLY excited now. 10 weeks actually sounds shorter than 2 months. 

I think I am going to 6 Flags this weekend to get some coaster therapy. I may also go to our local crappy amusement park 'Canobie Lake'. It's really bad... it's like a traveling carnival broke down and decided to stay. But, the park is really pretty and very nice to walk around. They have a wooden coaster that is just an L, a corkscrew coaster that's a head banger, and a Rip Ride Rocket type coaster that's much shorter, but it has a loop in it. They have a haunted mine ride that is SOOOOO bad, you can actually see sunlight through the cracks in the walls. You know the kind of ride where the skeleton falls forward from the wall with a loud 'BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ' to scare you. The log flume ride is actually nice.. basically because the flat park is at ground level so it's really like you're part of a rushing river. 

I like to go walk around and people watch as well as ride coasters and stuff.. it's a very relaxing day.


----------



## Metro West

kohlby said:


> Do you live in Metro West?  I'm presuming that's where your name originally came from.  Sounds like you may work near or in Metro West too.


 I lived in MetroWest when I first joined the DIS but have since moved to the Ocoee area. I work off of Sand Lake Road...not too far from the Florida Mall.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> I can't imagine going through a F5. My heart goes out to folks when I see that on the news.


Hope the weather holds for you!  Yeah after that event we had trauma counselors at the hospital where I worked for a couple weeks. We are an hour away but obviously got overloaded with injured. Listening to the stories was heart rending. A lot of our docs are from Armed Services and have seen action-they were describing the area like a war zone.

Happier note-YAY Friday!!  Off til next Thursday, heading to lake tomorrow (DH and middle DD are going today-I need a day in my house to clean and recoup.
Hot and sticky after early am storms.


----------



## Metro West

WOW...what a day for the Disney fans...first Siemens ends its sponsorship of SSE and then the uproar over the auction scene at the POTC. Lots of good reading out there...just have some popcorn handy.


----------



## kohlby

Metro West said:


> It's always in my mind...why do you think I still live in Orlando?
> 
> My office is 10 minutes from Universal and HHN time every year is my favorite time of year!


Do you live in Metro West?  I'm presuming that's where your name originally came from.


Metro West said:


> I lived in MetroWest when I first joined the DIS but have since moved to the Ocoee area. I work off of Sand Lake Road...not too far from the Florida Mall.


I've been to Ocoee - just twice since I moved here.  Once was for a very, very long tennis match at Ocoee High and the other time was meeting someone at a park just outside of Ocoee.  That's where the peacocks attacked my car at Magnolia Park which is barely in Apopka.  I'm in Horizon West.  (That weird part of Unincorporated Orange County where we have Winter Garden or Windermere addresses but don't live in either).


----------



## pcstang

@keishashadow 

We always went up to Mt Washington to watch the 4th fireworks. Awesome view!


----------



## pcstang

kohlby said:


> Do you live in Metro West?  I'm presuming that's where your name originally came from.
> 
> I've been to Ocoee - just twice since I moved here.  Once was for a very, very long tennis match at Ocoee High and the other time was meeting someone at a park just outside of Ocoee.  That's where the peacocks attacked my car at Magnolia Park which is barely in Apopka.  I'm in Horizon West.  (That weird part of Unincorporated Orange County where we have Winter Garden or Windermere addresses but don't live in either).


I believe he does live there in metro west. I'm from the winter park area, went to high school there. My parents and one of my sisters live in apopka about a mile from wekiva springs. One in Seminole county and one in Orange County. I'll move back to Orlando someday...


----------



## pcstang

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> Getting things ready to leave with hubby on his hunting trip. Looking at weather through some areas on our way to our final destination in South Dakota. Tornados in Iowa. Hope the weather settles down for trip departure in the am.
> 
> The Bad Kitty book series looks cute Keisha.
> 
> Granddaughter is a Riley's kid and while she was in the hospital in Indianapolis many years ago they were having a book sale and she saw this.
> View attachment 247662
> View attachment 247663
> 
> We laughed so hard reading these books.


I've got to find those books! My kids would love them. Have fun in SD. I have family there near sturgis.


----------



## pcstang

Metro West said:


> Anyone notice we are on page 666?


First thing I noticed!


----------



## macraven

Pc, your boys would really enjoy that book Robo mentioned!


----------



## pcstang

Yes they would! Damn DIS was not showing any of today's posts earlier so I replied to things that had already been answered without knowing. Facepalm!


----------



## macraven

I feel your pain

I have been answering newbie questions and then get 
Error message and my message is lost

Sometimes I repeat what I said if it was a short answer
Other times I say screw it, I'm moving on...


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Friday night.  Ice cream for dinner.  Yep, hot.

Keisha, heading to the outlets tomorrow, why?  There is a Steel City store, and older one is hoping for a hockey jersey.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Will be starting our 12 + hour drive in about another hour. Drive all night then hit the park all day. Have to admit this was all easier 10 years ago. Oh well, keeps me young I guess, least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Will be starting our 12 + hour drive in about another hour. Drive all night then hit the park all day. Have to admit this was all easier 10 years ago. Oh well, keeps me young I guess, least that's what I tell myself.



I could never do a long drive like that!
Well I did when I was younger driving from Chicago to Orlando but drove straight thru and ended up unable to do parks until day after I arrived

Hope your drive is easy and safe 

 Now I live in the south and did the 8 hour drive to Orlando earlier this year

Hahaha
Stopped and spent the night in a hotel both ways
I'm just not found of driving more than an hour 
Guess that means I'll never do a cross country drive


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> I could never do a long drive like that!
> Well I did when I was younger driving from Chicago to Orlando but drove straight thru and ended up unable to do parks until day after I arrived
> 
> Hope your drive is easy and safe
> 
> Now I live in the south and did the 8 hour drive to Orlando earlier this year
> 
> Hahaha
> Stopped and spent the night in a hotel both ways
> I'm just not found of driving more than an hour
> Guess that means I'll never do a cross country drive



3 weeks ago drove 16 hours straight to Miami to go on our Western Carribean Carnival Cruise. Now that was exhausting


----------



## tink1957

Have a great trip TD...drive safely 

I was able to renew and upgrade my AP a few days ago at the resident rate  I had to insist on it since they tried to make me pay the regular rate at first but it's hard to argue when my pass says Florida resident.  I am now the proud owner of a 3 park AP

I also just purchased 2 ROF passes for HHN....my credit card is crying but I'm happy 

Have a great night homies


----------



## macraven

Lucky you
They denied me for it and mine showed flo rate

Ga always had the flo discounts as far as I could remember 
But they put in my file I would still be allowed the flo rate for all tickets 

Not that it's a savings.....but all they would budge on

Rain will hit us soon
Could be all weekend

No plans so only issue I have with rain is no dish connection


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, it is so hot.

Steel City purchases, as well as some other buys.

Back home, hanging in the AC.  

Picnic tomorrow, fun to see extended family.

Enjoy this Saturday homies.  Safe travel Taylordad.


----------



## macraven

Think Taylordad is there yet?

Just watching tv now the storms passed through
I'm watching the reruns of the reruns again

Boring tv night


----------



## Lynne G

Agreed.  Nothing good on this Saturday night.


----------



## Chuckers

I saw Despicable M3 tonight.. I really enjoyed it. There is a Minion scene that really made me laugh, it helps to be a musical theater person to really appreciate it. (And it's not the jail scene shown in the trailers.) I loved the whole 1980's theme running through the movie.

I needed some humor tonight. I received a call from Chevrolet on Friday. They are not going to reimburse me anything for my car problem. Instead, they are sending me a $750 certificate I can use for accessories from Chevy.com. I don't need floormats or electronics. I need money back on repairing a part that should not have gone bad. And I probably could have saved $300 if I had NOT gone through a GM dealer like they told me to do.


----------



## Disney Ron

Chuckers said:


> I saw Despicable M3 tonight.. I really enjoyed it. There is a Minion scene that really made me laugh, it helps to be a musical theater person to really appreciate it. (And it's not the jail scene shown in the trailers.) I loved the who's 1980's theme running through the movie.
> 
> I needed some humor tonight. I received a call from Chevrolet on Friday. They are not going to reimburse me anything for my car problem. Instead, they are sending me a $750 certificate I can use for accessories from Chevy.com. I don't need floormats or electronics. I need money back on repairing a part that should not have gone bad. And I probably could have saved $300 if I had NOT gone through a GM dealer like they told me to do.



Chuckers, we went to see M3 last night also down here in Rhode Island. I laughed a few times.

Have a safe and great 4th everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

Need to add that movie to my list


----------



## Lynne G

Me, me, me.  We will be minion watching today.  Glad to hear it was funny.  I need a morning laugh.

Sorry to hear of your issues with your car, Chuckers.  

Nice downpour from a line of thunderstorms that rolled across us last night.  Soggy dinner time.  But today is so beautiful, sunny and a hot 90 this Sunday.

Errands to run before the movie.


----------



## macraven

Hope all our travelers made it safely to their destinations

I'm porch sitting now watching all the birds and cows

chuckeers you need a


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Me, me, me.  We will be minion watching today.  Glad to hear it was funny.  I need a morning laugh.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your issues with your car, Chuckers.
> 
> Nice downpour from a line of thunderstorms that rolled across us last night.  Soggy dinner time.  But today is so beautiful, sunny and a hot 90 this Sunday.
> 
> Errands to run before the movie.
> 
> View attachment 248329



Thanks Lynne, I'm not done yet.. I am going to write the President of Chevrolet. 

Let me know what you think of DM3


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear DM3 is good since DD and I are going to see it later this week. Hope you enjoy it Lynne.

Sorry about the trouble with Chevy Chuckers...you go get em.

I'm coming down with a summer cold...i blame Trey for bringing it back from Florida...not my idea of a good souvenir 

Time to put on the tenderloin for pulled pork tonight...easy in the crockpot.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Lynne G

We all liked minions.  Yep, some funny.  Next up is Cars.  Now just chilling.

 It was hot today, and picnic was fun to see all.  As with my family, left over food.  Round two, with just sibling families is Tuesday.  Oh, and great niece number 3 was born this morning.  Neice and little girl doing well.  Over 8 pounds, and not much hair.  

Hope you feel better Tink.  Summer colds stink even more.  Sending some mummy dust.


----------



## macraven

Feel better tink


Summer colds are awful

Be better soon


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> We all liked minions.  Yep, some funny.  Next up is Cars.  Now just chilling.



I still need to see Cars 3. My favorite scene in DM3 had to be the minions at the Sing! competition.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers I think tink is doing hhn on your dates

See if you can hang with her and her kid for the hhn event
She is a pro at it and has never wet her pants in the houses


----------



## Lynne G

A Bright and Bushy Morning!  Less traffic today, though got stuck behind a bus. Grrr.  








Yay!  tomorrow we celebrate the 4th of July.  A sleep in day, with a parade, swimming, and another picnic.  I love the summertime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 So hope all homies are enjoying a cup of coffee or tea, or water, or your favorite drink.  Hope all are having fun, particularly those on vacation.

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## macraven

I love the Fourth of July 
One of my boys came into this world June 29 and the 4 th he came home 
But he screamed every time fire crackers went off that evening 

Have errands to run today as all stores open

Enjoy the day homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww belated happy birthday to Mac's boy.  

Funny, since littlest great niece was born yesterday, we have family birthdays, July 1 and 2 now.  That's following the 3 end of June birthdays.   

I was lucky, no kid cried at loud sounds, and only one dog didn't like loud sounds.  Even the very close fire house siren didn't both kids or dogs. 

Hope you are feeling better Mac, and getting less sore every day.  Saw one of my cousins that had her hips replaced.  Walking with a cane, but looks good.  Her crazy funny personality didn't suffer either.  Take care Mac and enjoy the 4th tomorrow.


----------



## goNDmay9

Hi homies! @keishashadow i had a similar hair cut incident years ago.

@tink1957 we just renewed at the FL rate too! That was one of the reasons I was logging on tonight was to tell you all. We will see if they let me renew the girls in the fall.

@Chuckers definitely write a letter. Or technically, type it and send them an email.

@Lynne G congrats on great niece! Are you done with beach soccer now?

So last night we made it to DQ. It was definitely bittersweet. It was packed! Castmembers told me it was worse on sat. It was sad to see a lot of the rides in disrepair and broken. 50 min wait for pirates. But the nostalgia made it worth the insane price. Glad I went. I could have planned it better and saved some $ but oh well.

@macraven baby brother's bday is 6/29 as well. Sending good vibes for the femur.

Ps. It's hot. I mean really hot. Like wicked witch of the west melting hot.


----------



## goNDmay9

On the cruise board there were a lot of people cheering the DCL alcohol policy change and a lot of posters were citing the debauchery at EPCOT.  Is it just during f&w? I haven't noticed. But then again, I haven been in 5 years either.


----------



## pcstang

Chuckers said:


> I saw Despicable M3 tonight.. I really enjoyed it. There is a Minion scene that really made me laugh, it helps to be a musical theater person to really appreciate it. (And it's not the jail scene shown in the trailers.) I loved the whole 1980's theme running through the movie.
> 
> I needed some humor tonight. I received a call from Chevrolet on Friday. They are not going to reimburse me anything for my car problem. Instead, they are sending me a $750 certificate I can use for accessories from Chevy.com. I don't need floormats or electronics. I need money back on repairing a part that should not have gone bad. And I probably could have saved $300 if I had NOT gone through a GM dealer like they told me to do.


That's why they are called stealerships! Hate to hear that.


----------



## goNDmay9




----------



## macraven

Happy4 th to all


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, beach soccer is done, and July is a rest month.  Thank goodness.

All, let the food coma commence.  Salute to the closing of DQ.


----------



## goNDmay9




----------



## macraven

_The one thing that is different in the South than living in the North is fireworks 

Up North, peeps can't shoot off fireworks in their yards
It is only allowed in specific areas as city park land with permits secured 
Can remember my town if 10,000 peeps only allowed the public few display for the 4th and one other time period 

Where I am in Georgia, fireworks is common and you don't need a holiday to do them

Friday when it got dark at 9:30 pm, neighbors and church lot across the way had fw going off to 11:00 pm
And again on Saturday and Sunday and last night ....

I assume tonight to expect the sameness lighting up the skies

New Years has as much fw as the 4 th this year

I am totally amazed how this area has so many private families spend that type info money on them

I see the stands selling them
And about 20 minute drive from my are huge stores where they only see fw regularly _


----------



## Robo56

Happy 4th of July. May you and your families have a lovely, safe celebration.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh we have had neighbor fireworks set off for several nights now.  Local township fireworks is tonight, but no need to travel, can see it from our house.  

Beautiful and hot day. Pool was 85 degrees, just lovely.  

Full and delicious dinner. 7 birthday celebrations.  One cake.

Hope all enjoyed this 4th of July.


----------



## tink1957

Love the fireworks Robo 

Happy fourth to all 

Time to fire up the grill.


----------



## keishashadow

I set my neighbors roof slightly nye once. Thank God for snow 
Happy happy all 

At Epcot waiting for crowd to die. Their FW trumped MK last night. The DVC dessert party was fun 

Crowds nowhere what I expected. CMs say all summers been markedly down 

Back to Epcot & typhoon lagoon evening party then onto PBH for 2 days 

GD running us like rented mules lol


----------



## Chuckers

Hope everyone had a wonderful 4th. I went to our local amusement park today and then crashed for the rest of the night.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Chuckers I think tink is doing hhn on your dates
> 
> See if you can hang with her and her kid for the hhn event
> She is a pro at it and has never wet her pants in the houses



Once I find out if I am actually going, I will look for meet ups


----------



## macraven

4 th is over 
Time to get back to work


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!   Rise and shine homies!  

Yeah, a work day after a holiday is not fun.  Tea is needed immediately.

But, there is a yay! in there.  It's Wednesday.  and you know what that means.  The hump is ready, to say, the work week is half way done, and Kiesha's mule routine is not done yet, so a camel is needed.














  - Schumi's version.

Sounds like you're having fun Keisha.  I'm sure more relaxing when at the dark side.  Bet GD is having a great time. 

Tink, hope the grill dinner was lush.  I'm sure it was.  It was a great day to grill food.

Chuckers, sounds like the day doing rides was fun.  

Mac, Robo and Tink, hope the coffee is hot and plentiful this morning.

Aww, seeing the whole family was nice.  Got to hold my second oldest (just turned 1) great niece, and youngest, 1 day old.  Both so cute.  Then the 3 year olds, niece and great niece, were a hoot in the pool.  And, after all were more than stuffed, as usual, there's left overs.


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G - Yes.. it was fun. not crowded and got to ride COASTERS!!! 


I hope everyone had a fun safe 4th. Sucks to be back in the office after a 4 day weekend. But.....

67 Days until Universal!


----------



## kohlby

I was surprised at how manageable the crowds were at Universal/IOA on the 3rd.  There were long waits for some rides (yay express pass), but they weren't insane for the most part and it wasn't hard to walk around.  A seasoned park goer would have managed fine but someone else would have wanted express.  We managed to stay in the parks for 14 hours!  It's been a long time since I spent all day in the park.


----------



## Lynne G

That was one long day Kohlby.  From what others have said, the summer crowds are not as bad as expected.  Glad you had a fun time.

Looking forward to October and December.  Have to renew USOAP next month.  But, since I have 30 days after, may wait until September.  Then the pocketbook gets a workout.

Cloudy, but nice 80's and not too much humidity.


----------



## macraven

_rain again here ....

because of all the rain we need to mow every 5th day.

last year we were in a drought and mowing didn't __happen._
_better to have rain than none_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>



_you have been missed!
i'll take the smilie and know you miss us too.._


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope everyone had a great 4th celebration.

On way to lake with DS (Dh and middle left Friday) my car lost it's transmission. Had to be towed back to dealer (probably a mistake-but what to do on a holiday weekend?). Had AAA at least. 1991 4Runner with 217k miles, well maintained. Expensive repair, decisions to make (keeping the truck-repair still less than what truck is worth, plus it should go another 200k miles.). Likely travel plans to cut. 

And it rained today. matched the mood- 

Dinner update-florentine meatballs (some chicken, some beef), cheese sauce or red sauce. Tomatoes about to be numbering in the gazillions soon. Good thing garden is blooming-able to cut food expenses. 

Rooster practiced his crowing today, then came for a snuggle and nap. Really hoping he stays nice so we can keep him a bit. Enough downers for now-need some sleep to improve outlook I think


----------



## macraven

_i'm so sorry to read about car repairs.
its always an expensive that puts a burden on a budget.

hope you don't have to sell your first born child to cover car repair bills.


maybe little rooster will be more like a kitten and be your snuggle bunny for years to come._


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, sorry to hear about your car.  Had to replace the transmission in my car I gave to the kid.  Twice, first replacement was defective, so third in it.  Was a costly repair.  Then other parts and tires needed to be replaced.  Was a very expensive year, but at least kid will be able to drive it for several more years.  Aww, roo sounds so nice.  Too bad you cannot keep him.  Snuggling sounds so perfect for the evening.

We will be getting quite wet tomorrow.  The low weather system is arriving and give us the rain from the southwest.

Tea done, and me too soon.

Night all.


----------



## tink1957

Hi kfish 

MonyK...sorry about your car troubles   After several rounds of repairs to Trey's truck including reworking the heads he finally threw in the towel and bought a new car.  I am one who will drive my cars till their last breath so I can relate.  Hope you don't have to cut down too much on your trip.

Good night all...I feel the cold meds kicking in


----------



## Chuckers

I am NOT going to be a pleasant person tomorrow.. I am only allowed to have clear liquids, jello, and broth ALL DAY.. and then I have to take some FUN medicine.. at 5pm and again at 1am... 

For everyone else's safety, I am closing and locking my office door.


----------



## macraven

Colon test is the one I hate
And 20years past  due another one 


Hope you get an A+ on the test results!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Colon test is the one I hate
> And 20years past  due another one
> 
> 
> Hope you get an A+ on the test results!



I am 2 years over due.. had one at 40 and now I am 52. 

What really irks me is that I am single and you HAVE to have a friend or family member drive you home from the test. So, I have to take Lyft to get there in the morning (7am) and then pull a favor from someone to pick me up at 9am and drive me home. Why can't they let me take Lyft home? I can't afford $150 for a medical transport.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers I know it is a tough situation you are in with no one nearby to help out

You betcha I would help you if I lived closer

I wish you the best for the procedure you will be going through


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Kfish - how are the little fishes?  Hope all are doing well, and nice to hear from ya.

Tink - hope you are feeling better soon.  Cold meds tend to make me sleepy.  Guess that's what you need too, sleep.  Mummy dust sent.  And thoughts of get well.

Chuckers, I hope the test goes fast and you're out of there quick.  I haven't found many medical tests I looked forward to.  I'd be happy to drive ya back home too, but sorry don't live closer either.  It's is hard when you have to rely on others to help.  

Mac, hope you are healing, not in pain, and getting stronger.  Expect to see ya walking, well, maybe to a scooter, in October.  Will be nice to see ya then.  Also sending mummy dust and healing thoughts.  Take care my friend.  

Robo, hope you are enjoying a big cup of coffee, and plotting the next vacation with the grandbabies.  

Keisha, hope you are recovering at PBH, and having a ball with GD.  Let her swim in the pool, and be serviced with a drink while you watch her.  Lovely afternoon at the pool is in order.  Hope you are having fun.

MonK, sending you a hug.  A house and a car are money pots sometimes.  

Kohlby, hope you have recovered from your long day in the parks.  Hope all is going well with the family, and DH is home.  

Well, no sunny start, a drab gray one.  Rain will be arriving in downpours and thunderstorms throughout the day.  Umbrella ready.  And maybe even a jacket.  Barely will be 80 today.  And, since it's still a time to take a drink, throw back the cup, and welcome Thursday.  






    and remember, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But, with that, I need tea, and more than a few homies need coffee.


----------



## Chuckers

My neighbor offered to drive me to the doctor's tomorrow morning. I love my neighbors and I am glad I got good ones!  

Today is Jello and broth all day.. it's only 10 am and I already hungry. I think it's mostly because I can't eat anything.. it's all in my mind.


----------



## macraven

Fantastic news your neighbor will help out

One less thing to have to deal with now


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Fantastic news your neighbor will help out
> 
> One less thing to have to deal with now



Yes, he offered this morning and I was stunned that he was willing to get up at the crack of butt to bring me to the doctor. I already had my pick up scheduled. My physical trainer is going to do it since she has most of Friday off. 

I owe them both big time..


----------



## Lynne G

So nice for people to step up to help you Chuckers.  Hang in there.   It will be Friday before ya know it.  And , crack of butt - I see what ya did there.  LOL

It is so muggy.  Jacket needed inside not outside.  Lovely AC is cranking for no reason.  Ah, make another reservation for our holiday trip.  Yeah, the dark side with HHN, but I'm surprisingly stoked to see the holiday with Harry.  
Oh and of course, check out VB even if it's 63 degrees.  We will definitely take advance of the hotel early entry, even if not a busy day.  

Patiently waiting until Friday too.  This short week always seems longer.


----------



## macraven

Morning started normal
Afternoon abnormal

But weather is good and I'm not cooking tonight 

So life is not all too bad for me


Chuckers hope all goes well for you with the testing

Lynne, almost weekend time 
And seems like your next few trips are all falling into place planning wise


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @Lynne G and @macraven. Things like this restore my faith in humanity. I tend to hate people. (In general). I consider myself very self-less. I help people when they need it and I am loyal to a fault. I think some of that should come back to me and when it does, I am truly surprised. 

People, today, just don't care about anything but themselves. Everyone seems to have an air of entitlement. Nowhere is this more evident than at Disney (and other parks). The "I spent a million dollars here and you should give me gold flecked bagels for breakfast" attitude is unbelievable. 

Sorry, I'm ranting.. I think it's because I'm REALLY hungry and the coworker next to me is giving freshly cooked bacon out to everyone.. AND I CAN'T HAVE ANY!!!


----------



## tink1957

Poor Chuckers...hang in there it will be over soon and you can eat a bacon sandwich if you want.  Sounds like me today when my daughter made herself a homemade pizza for dinner knowing I'm on a pre-trip diet...I'm still drooling while munching on celery sticks.

Lynne...I love it when a plan comes together and would really be excited to see the HP Christmas stuff.

When is Carole coming back...I miss hearing from her every day...not the same without her here.

Glad mac didn't have to cook tonight...that's always good.

Hope everyone sleeps well and has sweet dreams...mine will probably involve bacon pizza


----------



## macraven

We did Mexican tonight
Brought home my leftovers

Have no idea why I did that as the food was not good as it was

Figure son will eat it if hungry enough later tonight


I would have been happy having celery sticks with tink tonight

Tink are you feeling any better yet?

Yup a shout out schumi
She has been missed here very much

And a shout out to Keisha!
Anothe homie that has been gone
Believe she has a late Saturday night flight out of Orlando then

Will wait and hear from Chuckers after his tests are finished 

One more day until the weekend
Friday's always went slow when I worked

A big hey to all the other homies tonight 
Hope all are fine and enjoying good weather


----------



## tink1957

Yes mac...im better since I  got some rest the last two days.  I dread going back to work tomorrow in the heat but we do whatever we must to earn vacation $ and pay the bills.


----------



## macraven

Tink the hardest day to work is when you have to go return to work once you have been ill

Hugs


----------



## Chuckers

@tink1957 ummmmmm bacon double cheeseburger pizza.... drooool. 

I hope I can go to bed soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck Chuckers.  I hope the test went well.  

Bacon?  Oh yeah, time to have a late breakfast with DH.  Going to make him take me out.  

And Oh Yeah!  It is Friday.


And I hate waiting for words to print, and on my iPad.  Have an awesome Friday homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes it is.  And the typing is better, so here it goes.

Yay!  Tink is feeling better.  It does stink to go back to work, but money, good.

Bacon?  Now I need it.


Mac, sorry to hear food was not as good last night.  Yep, older one has no issue enjoying left overs he likes.  When we eat Mexican, there are no left overs.  When we order Chinese, we always order too much.  All enjoy those left overs.

So, ah, it is Friday!  The weekend commences hours from now, and I am so looking forward to the beautiful weather we are to have.  Laundry and pool.  Yep, sounds like a good weekend to me.

Coffee -  yes, it is time for it. DH loves coffee, me, tea.  Both of us will eat bacon though.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Friday and morning all...everyone ready for the weekend?


----------



## macraven

My days all blend together which is some homie always mentions day of the week

This way I'm on the same page as all others are


----------



## wagman67

Hello all, been a while since I last darkened your doors. Been wrapped up in a lot at work and home...at least it is all good stuff. Looks like I am about 20 pages behind, so I will not catch up on everything.

So Chuckers is having a little fun (said with much sarcasm) today...I wish him well and hope all looks good (said with mild sarcasm) and no bad report follows.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

This is the first day, at work, since vacation, that I have had any time to surf the web.

I am wasting time as I wait on my wife to drive up and meet me at the car dealership. I have been working on a car deal all week and I think we may be in agreement on a car and price, but I still have to see if they jump out from behind the door with more 'fees'. I let then know that if I shake hand with anyone that I have agreed on a price with, they best not show me any paperwork with even a dime more on it. Give me the real world figures, not the one without all of your fees. I understand that there are taxes and title costs, but that is after we agree on the price you are selling the car for...which includes all your fees. I hate to sound like I am having an issue with them, because I am not...this time. I just have enough years in me to have experienced those things multiple time. So, wish me luck.


----------



## macraven

_I was about to send the doggies out to find youse.......
Glad you came back to play ketchup with use


buying cars......ugh


I ususally search on line and narrow it down before i venture to a lot.
Had lots of choices when I lived North but what I am seeing on different sites, picking is slim for me.


Have been looking at the Pilot as it has a higher seat and would be better for my knees.
Driving the Avalon is too low for me and only driving closer to home than my usual.


Wish you the best that what you expect to see in writing is what you already assumed would be_


----------



## macraven

_We have been in our house 19 months now.
Did some basic carpet repair for two rooms on the first floor and laminate for two rooms on the second floor 5-6 months after we moved it.

Now we are going to have the carpet ripped out of the blue room and put laminate down.
Original owners used this room for keeping their cats in it and since no one in the family never wanted to step foot in it, I claimed it.

But, got to the point room stinks like cat urine and can't deal with it any longer.
Went through a local business and paid for supplies and labor.

They start next week.
Now I can climb stairs, I'll have my room back and I won't have to hold my breathe while in it.......lol

I keep my geneolgy files and computer in the blue room.
Its a place I can call my own and do my research and no one bothers me._


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, I hope the room will still be blue Mac.  And very glad to hear stairs are being used again.  That is why I like a SUV.  Being short, I like being higher.  My favorite was my old, long gone, explorer.  It was built on a truck frame, so nice and high.  Rest of the ones I have had all are on a car frame, including current one.  Not as high, but higher than  a car.  

Wags, hope you get the car deal you want.  We just did that last year, and not my idea of fun.  With taxes and fees, around $2,000 more that sale price.  We try to not get a car for years, as we find it takes too much time as well.

Chuckers, hope all went well, and you are resting and enjoying bacon.

Tink, hope your day at work went fast.  

It is smelling like the weekend!  Er, maybe some sweat too.  After a very wet and heavy downpours morning, the glorious sun came out and promptly raised the temp 15 degrees.  So, afternoon was 87 with a 70 score in water air saturation.  In other words, extremely humid.  

Friday night, and with DH not holding the TV clicker, I get to watch the food channel.  Oh, diners, dives. Oh yum.

Have a good night all.  Kids are helping my Dsis, so quiet house.  How nice is that?


----------



## Chuckers

As soon as I got home this morning, I went right out and had Bacon Eggs Benedict... YUM!! 

Everything went as good as can be expected. The whole thing took about 2 hours from walking in the door to walking out the door. Found one, removed it, and I'll find out the results of the biopsy soon. The Doctor didn't seem concerned. Hopefully I won't need to do this for, at least, another 5 years.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> As soon as I got home this morning, I went right out and had Bacon Eggs Benedict... YUM!!
> 
> Everything went as good as can be expected. The whole thing took about 2 hours from walking in the door to walking out the door. Found one, removed it, and I'll find out the results of the biopsy soon. The Doctor didn't seem concerned. Hopefully I won't need to do this for, at least, another 5 years.


We hit Denny's the minute they let me go from mine! Was so hungry! Glad it went smoothly for you.

And no truck yet-and they keep upping the total! They had better NOT be charging "labor" for the times we've been talking to them on phone.  6 hours for transmission in a well equipped shop is TOP of time it should take-not no stinking 8-9 hours BS. That is why it is called "stealerships".


----------



## macraven

MonyK, that sucks big time with them upping the costs

I think you should go egg their store
Lol

Why not?
You won't be out of any expense with the chickens you have


Chuckers yay!
You got an A+ on the test, kind of.....


Bet that was the best bacon + sandwich you have had in a long time


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, Yay!  Good to hear all will be well, and a nice breakfast.

MonkyK, I hear ya.  The transmissions were not much less than the value of the car.  But since the rest of the car was good, we decided to keep it and give it to our new driving older one.  Here is hoping you pay what you were expecting to pay.

Ah, a beautiful Saturday.



Hang in there. Hehe, kids are still helping, so DH, yes, I would like to eat out breakfast with ya. 

Coffee and tea are waiting.

Later homies, enjoy this Saturday!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> MonyK, that sucks big time with them upping the costs
> 
> I think you should go egg their store
> Lol
> 
> Why not?
> You won't be out of any expense with the chickens you have
> 
> 
> Chuckers yay!
> You got an A+ on the test, kind of.....
> 
> 
> Bet that was the best bacon + sandwich you have had in a long time



Actually, it was gross tasting.. I think I still had some drugs in me that put my taste off. Because I am a smoker, they gave me a shot of something that makes your mouth dry up so you won't cough during the procedure. My mouth/throat was constantly dry until this morning. No matter how much I drank.


----------



## macraven

Saturday and weekend fun time


----------



## wagman67

Well...I got the deal I was looking to get. They wanted to low-ball me a bit on my trade-in, but we came to an amicable amount. Drove it home last night, and the rest of the family has driven it more than me...especially the 15 year old with his permit. This is actually the first new car I ever bought for me...I have for my wife, but not me.

Fun story...when I met my future wife, I was shopping for a Corvette...instead ended up using down payment, and money I made from selling my motorcycle, for an engagement ring...then bought a house, then had kids. She told me a long time ago that I could get a Corvette for my 50th birthday. That birthday is in 2 weeks and guess what? I am not getting a Corvette. She now says maybe my 60th or 70th birthday...I told her I was getting one the day after her funeral. 

Chuckers, glad things went well and hope the report is all negative.

MonyK, sorry about your situation and hope it all works out.

Mac, thanks for leaving the lights on for me.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you get the vet before the 60 th birthday ........


Play lotto 


We are similar to Motel 6 here
Always leave the light on _


----------



## schumigirl

Back from the wilds of the Scottish Highlands. 

DS had some time, so we took the chance for a family trip to our family cottage up in the wilds.........nice break doing walking, clay pigeon shooting and few other activities. Loved the remote location for a short time......missed my regular emails with my gals though..........spent last couple of nights in our favourite hotel up there.......four poster beds and room service........that's me! But, nice break and very relaxing. 

Back to normality though..........

Need to catch up..........Vicki......nice to see you missed me  Did manage the occasional view of Internet when we travelled to nearest town that was over an hour away........but glad you're doing better and trip is getting closer.......

Sorry for all the car woes folks are having.........it's horrible when things don't go right........

We're lucky with our Mercedes Dealership.......we've dealt with the same guy for many years, even though he is now the business manager, he still does our deals for us..........we change our car for a brand new one every two or three years.....he knows what we want and like......so he has a deal all ready for us when we tell him what car we want, and of course we always negotiate slightly, in our favour of course.......and deal done. Takes no time at all and we leave the dealership happy every time. But, not as easy for everyone............Chuckers and MonyK.......hope it all gets sorted out.......

Chuckers.........glad butt inspection went well.......always an experience! Glad it's looking good.........

Hope Keisha is having a blast in Orlando..........


Won't be long till I'm in bed.........just over a ten hour drive till we got home today........very North of Scotland to Southern England...........tired. 

Couple of glasses of wine were downed tonight and should sleep well..........

Nice to be back though.........do need a proper catch up..........


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole...you were missed.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Wags.   I hope you get your vette before your next decade birthday celebration.  Hehe, we now have 2 neighbors with vettes.  My DH, a 8 year old truck.

Yay!  Schumi has come back.  Nothing wrong with family time.  So glad you got away with the family and enjoyed back in Scotland and favorite hotel.  I certainly could get used to room service.

Just chilling tonight.  Still warm and muggy.  Rabbits out hopping around, and robin got its worm.  Yeah, I live in the suburbs.

Take care all.  Good evening Tink and Mac.  Hope Schumi had a good evening, and Wags, hey, new car owner.


----------



## macraven

Glad you are back schumi!

You'll enjoy sleeping in your own bed tonight 

Clay pigeon shooting?
Aim good?

I could never get the bulls eye in archery


----------



## Chuckers

Missed you @schumigirl! 

I think I am going to Six Flags again on Sunday.. All it costs me is gas and time to get there.. season passes are wonderful!


----------



## macraven

You would think the homie lady with chickens would. Be here at crack of dawn to wake us in Sunday


But guess she already gathered the eggs and busy dealing with the truck transmission still

MonyK hope you got the truck problem done now


----------



## macraven

Chuckers have fun at six flags

I enjoy those parks 

Bought the pass last year and it had the second year added to it but won't be there until end of this year


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the nice welcome back.........I missed it here.........

Mac......Yes, I apparently have a good shooting eye.......not sure I`d ever be let loose with real shooting!!! Clay is good enough for me, I`m a bit wary of guns. But it was fun.


Joined Smugmug to host pictures.........Kathy (Klmall) who I think posts the best pictures on this site.......she actually recommended me to join it over a year ago......wish I had joined it then!!! But, have done it now. $57 a year is much more palatable than what PB wanted........pictures all removed from PB now.....I think!!!

Will be a slow process getting the hotel threads back with pictures, but it will be done. Think I may get around to 2016 trip report and replace some pictures, maybe not all.......but the other trip reports will see how it goes for time.

Off to watch the Austrian Grand Prix........


----------



## Lynne G

Letting the kids sleep.  Going to do some errands, then wake them up.  Spider-Man sighting for lunch.

Time for coffee for mom.  

Have an awesome Sunday.  And have fun Chuckers.  Yeah, passes do convince ya to visit more.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...time for me to get ready for work 

Yet here I am visiting my homies 

Have fun chuckers...it's funny everyone mentioned six flags since my DD is going this week and trying to get me to come with on my day off. 

Do I go or do much needed house and yard work? Time will tell

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning...time for me to get ready for work
> 
> Yet here I am visiting my homies
> 
> Have fun chuckers...it's funny everyone mentioned six flags since my DD is going this week and trying to get me to come with on my day off.
> 
> Do I go or do much needed house and yard work? Time will tell
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day





Stuff the housework and gardening Vicki.......it'll still be there.......go and have fun with DD.........you have a good day too.........


----------



## macraven

Tink 
Do 6 flags

It's more fun than housework any day


----------



## Lynne G

Spidy was pretty good.  Long movie.  Fully packed theater.  Hate when people have to stand during the movie.  All are reserved seats.  That and people with bright phone screens.  Um, put them away, and watch, please.

Oh yeah, a day having fun in rides is much better than yard work Tink.


Another load of laundry since so nice out.  Never ending with warm weather and teens that wear several outfits a day.

Ah, need more soda.  Coffee was not that good, but way too hot to drink for half the meal.


----------



## buckeev

Oh.Em.Geeeeeez...This Old Man is plumb tuckered out! Ended up flying. Got swamped with work stuff early last week and had to nix the driving plan, so booked last minute flights at ridiculous rates...GRRRRR. Budget blown before even leaving town. (Racked up a TON of Rapid Reward points though!)
Those teenagers about walked me to an early grave in that ridiculous Orlando heat! Luckily, only took my cane in the park one day, but if I'd known how nice folks were gonna treat me, I wouldda taken it with me every day! 
Checked in at AllStar Sports, only to find out there was "A problem" with our room, (quoting the CMs). So, being the nice folks that they can be, they put us up in a sweet suite at Art of Animation. (17 old daughter loved having her own bathroom!) Also gave us free ultimate park tickets. I already have AP, but I didn't renew the kid's APs when they expired because I had some unused tickets from old trips I've been hoarding for years. That worked out great because I really didn't use those yet.
closed down Disney Quest after 3 consecutive days in there...RIP. Gage handled it fairly well, but did struggle a bit Sunday night.
MK 4th fireworks were really awesome, especially the soundtrack! We stacked out our claim over two hours before it started. Perfect spot! Dodged T-Storms several days of the trip, but hey, we are definitely "used to" that!
Express Pass for the Potterville stuff was really great! Hardly anybody knew it was going on! Walked onto Gringotts three times one day.
Toothsome's...That "MAY CONTAIN BACON" burger...NOM-NOM-NOM!
Crowds seemed "light-ish" for a holiday, but we're used to going at Christmas, and everything is packed then!
All-in-all, pretty darn good trip.
5 weeks 'till Baltimore. Might hafta cut back on those Steamed Maryland Crabs. NOT!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev
You are the best parent I have ever met!

Wow!

You did the kids good and Gage got to close Disney quest down royally 

But wasn't it a lot sweeter to fly instead of that long drive 

Steamed crabs, something to dream about to pass those 5 long weeks

Lucky ducky for the room upgrade and free tickets


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers - Hope Six Flags was fun!  

Schumi - Welcome back!

Tink - Yard work or rides??  No competition - pick rides!

Buckeev - What a nice surprise!  "A problem" worked out to be a very good thing.  We were at Universal on the 3rd and crowds were much more manageable than I expected.

Mac-  I'm being lazy and don't want to read a whole bunch of pages to update after not checking in for a while.  How are you doing?  


I survived hosting 70's Bunco Friday - the fondue was a hit - cheese and chocolate.  (Separate of course!)  I also survived a dentist appointment with a kid who hates the dentist who has a history of terrible teeth.  (Absolutely horrible teeth as in I've never known a kid who had worse teeth).   Onto next week when a different child has an orthodonist consult.  Hoping braces aren't needed but I'm thinking that very well may be the case.  Hubby left for China again, but won't be gone quite as long this time.  I notice my alcohol drinking goes up when he's gone.


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl I went shooting with some friends, tried all types of guns. It was determined that when the zombie apocalypse hits, I will be on the roof with a sniper rifle. I am pretty darn good with a scope and not having any training 

So, yesterday I got a new refrigerator, however, I forgot to check if the front was magnetic.. it's stainless steel and it's NOT magnetic. I have a crap ton of magnets.. mostly from Disney.. I had nowhere to put them. Today at Costco they had large magnetic white boards for $20. I bought one and feeling all butch, I hung it myself.. I had to use a level and other tools! I did it all by myself AND I didn't hurt myself! I am so proud! (I was born without the Mr. Goodwrench gene.)

And Six Flags was FUN!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey schumi! Sounds like fun time...
6flags always good for a coaster fix Chuckers.

Supposed to be in Hawaii this week-didn't make the requirements to go (work), apparently not many did...Bet the annual trip/meeting will be back in Chicago next year.




macraven said:


> You would think the homie lady with chickens would. Be here at crack of dawn to wake us in Sunday
> 
> 
> But guess she already gathered the eggs and busy dealing with the truck transmission still
> 
> MonyK hope you got the truck problem done now


Hey all-truck fixed. more than I wanted but the price was correct. Took it to Table rock lake for the weekend for Sertoma board retreat-very limited service - nice to unplug and not have phone, etc.
Lil Roo is mixed up on his times-he is so funny crowing-does it at ~1-3pm daily-just 3 or 4 crows and he is done. Apparently the oldest kid had friends over saturday night and one of her friends held him. Hope he stays sweet.



kohlby said:


> I notice my alcohol drinking goes up when he's gone.


 I hear you!
Mine is packing for week business trip to Wisconsin right now. Have to take him to airport at 630 am tomorrow-debating going into work very early vs coming home first. But my liver needs a break after this weekend LOL.



Lynne G said:


> Spidy was pretty good. Long movie. Fully packed theater. Hate when people have to stand during the movie. All are reserved seats. That and people with bright phone screens. Um, put them away, and watch, please


 Heard this one was good. DH and DS went to see Despicable me 3 this weekend.  Alamo Drafthouse will kick you out if you have your phone/screen on.  Love that policy.

I am wore out and tomorrow is going to be a looonng day-work, meeting, middle kid has band tomorrow night.


----------



## Lynne G

yes it is and I'm still yawning.  Yesterday, DH took an afternoon nap and by 10pm he's awake and looking for dinner. It's going to be a long day.   Tea is already not enough.  May be hitting the coffee too.  Free coffee Wednesday should be free coffee Monday.  At least I have a coupon though.  

MonyK, hope DH got to the airport in time, and you're at work already.  I like to come in early, as that means, leaving early.  Hope that's what your work lets you do.  Aww, Lil Roo  sounds sweet for sure.  Funny that he does not know when to crow when the sun comes up.  Maybe that's good though, as right now the sun's up early in the summer.  Sounds like your house is busy.  And I hear ya with late night kids.  Thankfully soccer takes a break for a few more weeks.  

Hey Mac, Tink and Robo - coffee time!  Good Morning to Tink, Robo, Mac, MonyK, and those homies enjoying this morning!

Schumi - hope your afternoon is going well, also Good Afternoon to all those homies across the pond.

Typical summer weather all week.  Hot and steamy days in the 90's with a chance of a thunderstorm and high winds every day in late afternoon or early evening.  Overcast start to the day, but sun is up, and chasing the clouds away.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday All! 

My count down is at 2 months exactly!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne I'm no longer in the morning coffee club here
Only have a cup of coffee twice a week until the Coumadin is out of my system 

And I miss it but don't enjoy the issues I have drinking it now

Retirement is great 
You get up when you wake up


----------



## Monykalyn

So-DH flight delayed-he didn't check until we were up and ready. But he needed to get there early anyway as company TA had his name wrong on ticket (despite multiple emails). But he had no probs checking in. Don't know if we have ever flown AA without delays.
Sucked down large amounts of coffee so far. 
Arg-work. Probably should get back to it LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev.......sounds like a fabulous trip........love the upgrade......but loving the sound of those Maryland crabs more.......

Chuckers.......sounds fun.......I did try archery once and I was awful .........we are thinking of trying one of the ranges in Orlando this year......one of our friends who works at RP asked us to go shooting to his range.......didn't have time last year, but fancy trying it. 


I thought the new Spider-Man was dreadful.........getting very poor reviews over here......apparently he's been voted worst Spidey ever! Could agree........not for me. 

Yep mac......retirement is fabulous......apart from waking up every day not having a clue what day it is!!! I can deal with that.......DH has every Tuesday and Wednesday to work till the end of the month then he joins me. 

Folks are still surprised he's taking it so early.........but hey ho.......why not! 

Been chucking it down with rain today........ all day. Been pitch black since around 7 tonight.......

Tomorrow, going shoe shopping for wedding we're going to in August. Have the outfit.......just need a sandal that's not too high, but has a nice heel, is very comfortable and matches the dress........not too much to ask! 

Hope everyone's doing good.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I agree with ya Schumi, not really fond of a teenage spidy.  And, he doesn't look like a high school kid either.  Oh well.  My kids are comic fans, and I enjoy some of that too, so Spidy was on the radar for us.  Next up maybe minions.  We ended up watching pirates instead of minions last movie night.  Hope the rain is gone, and your shoe hunt is successful.  I hope the wedding is in air conditioning or somewhere cool.  August heat and dress clothes are not the best mix.  But any time of year is lovely to get married in.  









Yep, it is Tuesday, and taco time.  Probably not for us.  Not sure what dinner will be yet. But yet again, maybe tacos.  

The sun has been up for almost an hour now.  Started with the lights on, then the car turned the lights off before I parked.  Just light enough.  Thin clouds on the horizon.  We get to play thunderstorm roulette.  Depending on where you are in our area, though north and west have a higher chance, high winds and heavy downpours are arriving later this afternoon.  I am hoping to be home and watching from the porch or window.  Brought the umbrella as to jinx it not to rain.  I am not lucky though.  LOL

Enjoy this 11th day of July.  It's Tuesday homies.

Later, time for tea.  It must be cool enough now.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies_


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning All!

It's a beautiful wet day up here in the Boston Area. 

@schumigirl I tried archery.. I am not good with that at all.. although it was years ago, I may be better now... 

@Lynne G I really enjoyed the Minions. 

I will probably go see Spidey, I've read pretty decent reviews on it. I still have to see Cars 3, although it's probably going to be a cable movie for me. 

1 month and 30 days! YAY!!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Tink, Lynne, Chuckers and Schumi and all other Sans family .

Starting to feel human again slowly....after a 1150 mile drive home Saturday. We got in about 1:30 am Sunday morning.

Hubby and grandson had a great time hunting. I did a little shooting too. My grandfather, dad and brother are all marksmen with shooting so I guess it's in the blood.....LOL....

South Dakota is beautiful country. We stayed on a ranch in the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation. Beautiful welcoming folks.



On last day of hunting grandson had to dispatch a large rattlesnake that got a tad to close. He kept its tail.


I won't post a pic of the snake....LOL....I was not with them that day....my husband told grandson to not offer up much information to me on the snake incident as I would probably not want to go out hunting again.....I saw the picture of the snake. It was big...hubby said it was over 5 feet long.

I shudder at the thought of that snake. Those snakes are very venomous


----------



## tink1957

Beautiful pics Robo 

Love the horses.


----------



## Robo56

Tink, grandson took the pics. He has a good eye for photos.

Hope you are feeling better?


----------



## Chuckers

@Robo56 Awesome pictures! Love the horses, they're so beautiful.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello-usual check in from work/lunch.
Roo decided this am was time to get day started-7:30 am and he is crowing his lil heart out-AND he climbed to top step of deck to be sure his "voice" was broadcasted as loudly as possible.  *sigh. Now I do have to rehome him.  He is so funny-stamps his feet, builds himself up then lets his voice fly.  Need to video it-was laughing too hard this am.

Dang chickens managed to reach through fence and help themselves to several tomatoes too.

DH in Wisconsin this week for meeting. Trying to do the single mom thing-bonus kid needs to take her car into shop (but works 2 jobs daily), oldest has school then runs to work, band camp tonight for middle, soccer camp tonight for DS.  I need a drink but I do not have time  And all kids apparently "starving" as I haven't been home long enough to cook dinner. Will have to find a spot of time to get bunch of crockpot freezer meals together-last time I did that it took me 8 hours but oh what a SANITY saver on so many nights. Just didn't really anticipate summer being this crazy.

Oh well-summer flying by and that means trip(s) are closer. Should get first set of MB today or tomorrow.

Later homies-hope everyone is having a FABULOUS tuesday (fabulous is just such a great word!)


----------



## macraven

_It's in the low 90's, humid and tonight our low will be high 70's

Went out for an errand earlier and staying put inside 

Used to look so forward to going to Orlando September-October each year for the warm weather 

Now I'm in Georgia, I look forward to mid January for cooler weather 


Good to see you are back Robo!

MonyK would love to see little roo video strutting his voice _


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, we need a picture of Lil Roo.  Funny he stamps his feet. 

Great pictures Robo.  Ah, I would not like to know much about the snake either.  When visiting a friend who lives in rural area, we were cooking in her outdoor stove, and rattle snake appeared.  She got out her shotgun, and thank goodness was a good shot.  That snake was large too.  Not for me.  Rattle snakes only found in the mountains north of me. 

Well Mac, at least we are sharing the hot and humid weather today.  Yeah, little one and I went out for some errands and to visit her GM, and by the time we were home it was 8:30 last night.  Temp - 86 degrees.  She said it's going to be hot tomorrow.  Oh yes it is.  And even more humid tomorrow.  Heat index, feel like temp - to be 104 or 105.  Soupy to say the least.  And every day we're spinning that Thunderstorm roulette.  Maybe will be landing on black tomorrow.  Weather people are saying our odds are much higher.  It's summertime, and the living is easy.  Inside.


----------



## macraven

_lynne be glad you only have a few summer days of the humid and heat.
try living in it for months at a time.......

but no way would i trade to move back to chicago area for their weather.....



since i'm generally housebound, i'm only out for a reason....lol
when i get back to grocery __shopping, i'll do it late evening then._

_the most i get outside now is to check the mail box_


----------



## Chuckers

Yay.. I am currently in a message war with Chevrolet Customer Care over their refusal to refund me for the car problems. A gift certificate for accessories, which costs them nothing, is their way of 'making me happy.' Well, it's not making me happy at all.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, for the next decade or so, I can complain about the seasons.  Well, I like the warm fall and warm spring.

Keep at it Chuckers.  Vouchers no, money, yes.

Hey Tink.  Hope all is well and you are better now.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Keep at it Chuckers.  Vouchers no, money, yes.



I am.. especially when I found out that GM boasted a $9.43 BILLION net profit year in 2016. My request is such a threat to that profit.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Wednesday all!  Yes, for Keisha, though the hump day does not mean much anymore, camel is needed as it is the hump day of the work week.  

Sunny day, sun keep those clouds away.  Warm start, 6am, and it was 80 degrees.  Yep, probably hotter or almost as hot as Orlando, 95 today, 97 tomorrow.  And oh joy, the humidity is high today, and will be extreme tomorrow.  The nasty storm line  that hit Keisha's area fell apart when it hit the mountains on our side of the state, and headed enough north of us, no rain to be found last night.  But, our chances increase later today, and even higher tomorrow.  We're on our second day of temps in the 90's, so heat wave number 5 is upon us.  By Friday though, back to the 80's.

So.  Time for my tea.


----------



## Chuckers

Yay, Tea! Going to make mine now!


----------



## macraven

So it's Wednesday now....

I'll stay inside until early evening 
Preferring central air today 

Hope all homies are doing fine and having a great day !


----------



## Chuckers

I can't concentrate on anything today.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac,  Lynne and Chuckers .

I have my big mug of coffee in hand  and the sun is shining.

Hubby is sick. He started with a sore throat our last day in South Dakota and it turned into a pretty bad cough. Sent him to a Doc Monday and he has bronchitis. He's on some meds and his own personal nurse is attending him (me).

Granddaughters birthday is this weekend. She will be 20. Need to shop her a birthday present. Don't think I can top the gift hubby and I gave her last year. She got a new car. Will come up with something.

Mac hope you are feeling better everyday and the pain is doing a lot better. Hope the walking is getting better 

Monykalyn your little roo sounds so cute. That would be something if you could get a video of him crowing.

Chuckers the count down to your vacation is getting closer.......now that you have been counting down all along it has me thinking of when I leave.....2 months 3 weeks and 4 days till HHN for me. Looking forward to HHN.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

@Robo56 When yesterday turned out to be under two months in my count down, I got really excited!  I have a white board at work that looks like this:

1   29   16  35  42
9 
60
1440
86400
5184000

Across the top is months, days, hours, minutes, seconds
Going down is total weeks, total days, total hours, total minutes, total seconds.

I update it every morning at work.


----------



## macraven

_Since I arrive the same date as Robo,
I'll look at her listed numbers for the count down to UO ........


ANd that is when I will be there_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Since I arrive the same date as Robo,
> I'll look at her listed numbers for the count down to UO ........
> 
> 
> ANd that is when I will be there_




Ooh, that means me too, though visiting the mouse first.  6 weeks til the sweet sixteen in the keys.  Where has the summer gone?  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Your family sweet 16 vacation will be fantastic !!!

And even sweeter is you will be back in Florida October 1st!
I have always started my vacations in Orlando September 22-23 each year
Start at the motherland then transfer to the darkside
N
Since I did the motherland already this year, skipping it and only doing the darkside

Airfare so much cheaper for me starting in September 
I could have booked going then but three weeks at rpr was more than I wanted to cover
Two weeks was my limit for the budget this time

Will seem odd only doing the darkside stay 
I did check last week and could not get any September dates at rpr in order to add more dates prior to what I booked last oct for 2017 stay

Which this really a good thing as do not know how well my legs will hold up for the two week stay as it is

I chose to do the other knee after this right leg healed completely 
Glad I did as I'm 10.5 weeks out from surgery and thigh not healed yet and knee still painful

I know it takes time
Surgeon told me at last checkup I should be doing a whole lot better once I am 6 months out from the surgery
I'm on the vacation at 5 months 2 days out from surgery 
Will limit my days for how long in the parks and city walk 
But will hit hhn for 8 nights

Robo is a brave one!!
Thought she posted ages back that she had one total knee replacement done and then had the second total knee replacement done 6 weeks later

Don't know how she managed it, she had to be a hurting!!

She has been extremely helpful to me with info on how to survive life after TKR
God bless that homie !_


----------



## macraven

_So Lynne, I'll watch your countdown time for October as I know of 3 now that start the trips then_


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear you're still in pain Mac.  I hope by the time October rolls around, you will be pain free and walking.  Best part about staying 2 weeks at RPR is that you can really relax.  Plus, I will have a car, so if you get a hankering to eat outside of USO or want to visit SW, I'm up for it.  Think about a scooter if you still need some help being out all day in the parks.  It was a good thing you decided to do one knee at a time.  

Oh and I will have 3 countdowns as well as us 3 going in October.  Bringing the kids over the holidays.  Shocking they want to visit the mouse again, but have the Universal bug in them, so 4 days got cut from the mouse.  Not ready to start that countdown yet though.   

I'll have to do the countdown Chuckers does. 

For now,  Robo, Mac, and me:  2 months, 20 days, or 11 weeks, and 5 days, or 1,968 hours, 118,000 minutes, and 7,084,800 seconds.   

It's definitely hot out.  AC is cranking.  Sweater weather.  

Why Little One wants to go to the keys -  , that and lots of time in the water.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Wednesday!

Normal day here.  It's warm.  It rains.  It's nice again.  I keep saying that the weather report means nothing but yet I keep checking it.  Yesterday had an abnormally low chance of rain.  It still rained.  Then it was almost 0% so we headed to the pool.  You guessed it.  When walking back, it poured.  Poor sensory-kiddo freaked out.  That hard rain hurt even without sensory issues.  I may have to only schedule mornings for the pool for a while.  

I scheduled a trip to visit a friend next month in the boonies in northern NY.  (Near Ottawa, Canada).  I was surprised at how cheap airfare can be from Orlando so I took advantage of it.  It's on Allegiant though so we shall see how that goes and if I want to swear off cheap airlines after that.  I also noticed it was cheap to fly to Providence, RI when checking to visit another friend if I use Frontier.  I'll keep that in mind after I see how this first budget-airline experience goes.

Chuckers - Love your countdown!

Mac - You're trying to be an overachiever scheduling it for before 6 months!  Perhaps a scooter would be a wise idea - even if you just rent one for half your trip.  

Lynne - That's a great idea to have a sweet sixteen trip!  Hmmm . . . maybe I need to propose that idea to mine too.  People didn't do anything for turning 16 where I grew up though so I hadn't been thinking of anything extra special.  But - if it means I get a trip out of it too, then it's worth it!


----------



## Chuckers

@kohlby  Thanks.. it annoys some of my co-workers tho... because it's right there in big numbers on my white board.. and they're not going


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby - went on Allegiant twice, back and forth to Myrtle Beach, from a little airport north of me, where my DSis lives.  Lucky we had our seats toward the back on the way down.  People in the front had to give up their seats and sit in the back part, to balance the weight of the plane.  That was on the way down.  Oh, and we took off late, like an hour or so.  But, not a bad flight.  On way back, delayed 2 hours, as no crew.  No issues with weight thankfully.  So, I'd say go for it.  Just be prepared for delay.  They also have been known to cancel flights.  My Dsis had her flight cancelled and had to come back the next day.  Lost over a day vacation.  But, price is right.  Though after flying SW, paying for my seat, what's under my seat, and in overhead and in hold, got kinda annoying.  But even with those extra costs, the price was still right.  Never flew Frontier, but it does fly out of my city's large, international airport.  I usually see long lines, but that also happens with the other carriers too.  If it was cheap, I'd take the chance.  From where I live, I've never seen Frontier a better deal or they don't go where I want to.  So nice that you want to visit friends.  And yeah, around here, there are big sweet sixteen parties.  My little one loves the beach, so cheaper to fly into FLL instead of Orlando, and rental car was cheap enough, booked a nice hotel, and some tours.  5 nights.  Just enough to relax and have fun a few days before going back to school.  And since it's right before the long week-end, no soccer, because all families say not available the last week before school starts.  Plus, as an end of summer baby, no one is around to celebrate on her day anyway.  I'm still having a hard time with her turning 16.  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

_when i was growing up, birthdays and cakes stopped at age 9 for the kids
but mother had hers every year and it was always #30 on the cake.
lol
she hated any number larger than that when she celebrated.

i was tempted to fly with Frontier out of Ohare a couple of times but did not like the limited schedule they kept.
so i stayed with United.

don't know much about Allegiant except what i read online.

i'm good staying with carriers i'm used to.

lynne i experienced that when i flew from lovel field to ord in March.
they switched peeps around for weight/balance of the craft.

i wasn't moved but two peeps up front came back to the rear of the plane
it was a short flight or no seat on it was bad.

yea kohlby, checked on some off site rentals for a scooter in case i need one.
cheaper than renting in the parks during the day.

figure i'll be there for a decent amount of time and will pace myself.
on days i will do hhn, will not do much in the parks until 4 pm

hope you have a great visit with your friends up North!
is Mr Kohlby home yet?_


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Kohlby - went on Allegiant twice, back and forth to Myrtle Beach, from a little airport north of me, where my DSis lives.  Lucky we had our seats toward the back on the way down.  People in the front had to give up their seats and sit in the back part, to balance the weight of the plane.  That was on the way down.  Oh, and we took off late, like an hour or so.  But, not a bad flight.  On way back, delayed 2 hours, as no crew.  No issues with weight thankfully.  So, I'd say go for it.  Just be prepared for delay.  They also have been known to cancel flights.  My Dsis had her flight cancelled and had to come back the next day.  Lost over a day vacation.  But, price is right.  Though after flying SW, paying for my seat, what's under my seat, and in overhead and in hold, got kinda annoying.  But even with those extra costs, the price was still right.  Never flew Frontier, but it does fly out of my city's large, international airport.  I usually see long lines, but that also happens with the other carriers too.  If it was cheap, I'd take the chance.  From where I live, I've never seen Frontier a better deal or they don't go where I want to.  So nice that you want to visit friends.  And yeah, around here, there are big sweet sixteen parties.  My little one loves the beach, so cheaper to fly into FLL instead of Orlando, and rental car was cheap enough, booked a nice hotel, and some tours.  5 nights.  Just enough to relax and have fun a few days before going back to school.  And since it's right before the long week-end, no soccer, because all families say not available the last week before school starts.  Plus, as an end of summer baby, no one is around to celebrate on her day anyway.  I'm still having a hard time with her turning 16.  Sigh.



I'm okay with a delay - flight leaves at 7:30am and is direct.  I'm not okay with it being cancelled.  They fly out/in just twice a week - on Wednesdays and Saturdays.  And I didn't see any other dates listed after the Saturday I return so I'm thinking it's just a seasonal thing.  I paid extra for an aisle seat in the exit row though so I'll be annoyed if they make me move.  (I am at higher risk of blood clots than most people so I figured it was worth it to get a seat with more room.  Though, some tall or big people might give me the stink eye for getting a seat with more leg room when I don't look like I should need it).

That sounds like a really nice trip!  Is she going into her sophomore or junior year?



Mac - Mr. Kohlby comes home Friday night, so not home yet.  At least this time he gets a weekend at home!


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby, She will be a junior in the fall.  Class of 2019.  Then which college, not sure yet.  Nice that DH will be home for the weekend.

Mac, rental off site would be the cheapest.  Plus, most drop off and pick up at your hotel.  I hope you heal soon, and not feel pain.

Hoagies for dinner, as it was free coffee day.  Nice I have half left over, but have to hide it from DH, or not easy lunch tomorrow.


Very warm night on tap.


----------



## tink1957

Mac...we used Walker when Danielle needed a scooter.  It was the most reasonable at the time, we arranged for it to be delivered and she just met them in the lobby at RPR.

Chuckers...my countdown is only a few days later than yours...I can't wait 

Kohlby...glad hubby is coming back this weekend I know you are too 

Lynne and Robo...I'm  feeling much better, thanks for the concern.  I felt like mowing the lawn today and now I'm regretting it since I ran over numerous ant beds and somehow got stung on the butt by something that felt like a wasp...who knows? Between the ant and bee stings I decided to give up and try again tomorrow.

Now I'm  enjoying a bourbon and diet coke...I  feel much better


----------



## macraven

Tink we have 10 red ant mounds in the back yard
We kill a colony and a new family of red ants appear days later


It is never ending

Yes!
Those ants bite and it hurts!
Hope you feel better real soon from the ant bite!

Front yard totally red ant free


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Need a catchup again............

Beautiful sunny day here today....spending some time replacing pictures on last year trip report......previous years I won`t be doing.

Thinking about changing our New York hotel again........found avaibility at the Sofitel, so going for a suite there I think.........DH is laughin at me planning, something I don`t usually have to do........

56 days till our overnight at airport before we fly......


----------



## macraven

56 days will be soon


Good morning miss sunshine 
And all the homies


----------



## Lynne G

ooh yes it is.  By 6am, we were 80 degrees, with 70 percent humidity.  Extreme Humidity explained the weather people.  Yeah, how about sticky and icky.  With that extreme heat, 105 should feel like temp, means chance for thunderstorms.  Hoping the summer thunderstorm with lots of heavy rain stays away until all are home.  But for now, it is beautifully bright.  

Good Morning and Good Afternoon homies.  Time to throw back, and keep hydrated.  Time for drinking.  

NYE plans sound lovely Schumi.  Nice to see ya.

Mac, is this the coffee day?  Otherwise, I hope you are having less pain today.  Stay inside, the weather is not nice.  

Tink, glad to hear you are better.  I hate stings and bite from bugs.  Thankfully, we have quite a few other ants, but not fire ants.  Or rarely fire ants.  Our biggest issue are the carpenter ants.  Hope your bite/stings are not swollen, and hopefully not sore either.  Hope the mower just mows the grass, and doesn't go over an ant hill.

Well, it's time for tea, so hope all are enjoying this typical summer day.  Ah, the sun.


----------



## macraven

No coffee days now


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, is that good or bad?  Are you a tea drinker yet?  And no, not that southern sweet tea.  That's one tea I don't particularly like.


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven Ugh.. I had to give up caffeine for my surgery 2 years ago.. I lasted about a year and now I am back to drinking some during the morning. 

Happy Thursdays all! I start my new second job today. I am picking up some hours at a local GameStop. Since I'm there all the time, anyway, figured I might as well work there  It's times like this when I am truly in awe of my parents. They put two kids through college and had a beautiful house on just my Dad's salary. I am single and struggling to keep my head afloat. I can't imagine what I would do if I actually had kids.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Mac, is that good or bad?  Are you a tea drinker yet?  And no, not that southern sweet tea.  That's one tea I don't particularly like.



Southern Sweet Tea should just be renamed "Brown Water with a lot of Sugar".


----------



## Monykalyn

Dontchya just love countdowns that get under landmarks? Under 25 days now til I lose a kid to the mouse for 5 months.

Checked airfare and it's DROPPED over both October maybe trip and November! Plus POP dropped a bit as well- wonder if they opened more rooms for the discount as it wasn't there when I booked in may.

Flown both frontier and Allegiant. Frontier is ok- it really really is a no frills line- but I can handle anything for a $44 flight.  Even paying for the "works" on a cheapy  like that I'm coming out ahead.  We fly Allegiant more often as it's the carrier from our closest airport.  We e never had issues (knock on wood). And ther seats are more comfortable. But the bag weight is only 40# not 50# so we usually end up with paying for an extra bag.

It's hot here as well with heat index over 100. Have a fan set up where the chickens usually hang out (yes they are spoiled). Dog is staying inside and he usually loves heat.

Mac hope the healing starts speeding up a bit now that you are moving around some.

Robo hope Hubs is feeling better. Sucks to get sick on vacay. Sounds like a fun time though. 

Kohlby- I think Orlando is cooler than Midwest right now lol

Love trips solo with a kid- lucky girl Lynne

Chuckers hope you win the fight with car company. 
I have two kids in the house this summer who work at McAllisters deli- we have gallons of sweet tea here- and a lone gallon of unsweetened for me. The southern sweet tea is way too sweet for me!

 Haven't heard the chickens yet but I'm sure they are "discussing" about how late I am in letting them out of coop.  Time for coffee


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac, Tink, Lynne, Chuckers and Schumi and all other Sans family .
> 
> Starting to feel human again slowly....after a 1150 mile drive home Saturday. We got in about 1:30 am Sunday morning.
> 
> Hubby and grandson had a great time hunting. I did a little shooting too. My grandfather, dad and brother are all marksmen with shooting so I guess it's in the blood.....LOL....
> 
> South Dakota is beautiful country. We stayed on a ranch in the Pine Ridge Indian Reservation. Beautiful welcoming folks.
> View attachment 251788
> View attachment 251789
> 
> On last day of hunting grandson had to dispatch a large rattlesnake that got a tad to close. He kept its tail.
> View attachment 251792
> 
> I won't post a pic of the snake....LOL....I was not with them that day....my husband told grandson to not offer up much information to me on the snake incident as I would probably not want to go out hunting again.....I saw the picture of the snake. It was big...hubby said it was over 5 feet long.
> 
> I shudder at the thought of that snake. Those snakes are very venomous



I hates snakes!!!

Nice pictures Robo.......glad you had a nice break away.........looks lovely. 

We can't just go shooting in this country as guns are banned. Of course you can go to a specialist place......but no gun clubs anymore. So have to make do with clay shooting for now........I do enjoy that.



Off out to look for new washing machine.........ours isn't broken as such, but two loads have come out not smelling fresh, so washed them again and they were fine.......but, think it may happen again.......so off for a new one. Its not that old, but saves the hassle. 

Have a good Thursday everyone...........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Off out to look for new washing machine.........ours isn't broken as such, but two loads have come out not smelling fresh, so washed them again and they were fine.......but, think it may happen again.......so off for a new one. Its not that old, but saves the hassle.


I have front loader I love but this happens once in a while.  I use borax in a rinse/tub clean cycle, then bleach solution in tub/rinse cycle.  And then let dry completely with door open a day or 2 (I wipe the door seals dry/clean out too). I think the seals don't dry completely at times leading to the smell.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I have front loader I love but this happens once in a while.  I use borax in a rinse/tub clean cycle, then bleach solution in tub/rinse cycle.  And then let dry completely with door open a day or 2 (I wipe the door seals dry/clean out too). I think the seals don't dry completely at times leading to the smell.



That's what we thought too.......but the machine itself smells fresh as a daisy 

It's annoying.......DH has ran something through it couple of days ago.......but hasn't worked, he thinks it's something in the inner workings as water seems to be collecting in the drum after I've emptied it, but clothes are properly spun and not wet.......I have no patience for things not working. If I'm honest I've never really liked this machine since I got it........so won't miss it........lol.......


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> If I'm honest I've never really liked this machine since I got it........so won't miss it........lol....



LOL- that is how I got the set I have- dryer quit drying well (probably a good cleaning and $5 part to fix) so used that as an excuse to get whole new set (instead of the used/hand me downs we had been getting). And this set has been through a move, and going on 10 years now- but I like this set!


----------



## keishashadow

Slowly rearing her head...she croaks I'm back 

Lovely trip, had a blast no pun intended!  Thrilled to get our first balcony @ the PBH!  

The Epcot 4th of July FW literally shook me to my core.  One of the coolest things @ the world I've experienced.  Things went very smoothly there despite big crowds but CMs told me all week it was 'dead'.

Have decided i cannot leave home and have things go smoothly lol. More than the usual bumps this time:  lost voice on Thursday completely, just coming back; AKV jambo balcony had swarm of hundreds of bees that were attempting to nest on my balcony (I'm allergic); family thought we had a carbon monoxide leak in basement but turned out to 'only' be smoke from an electrical fire from old beer fridge; evac'd @ MCO for tornados on departure day & back on handful of meds after ER opened my lungs with breathing treatments back home.  Phew lol




Lynne G said:


> Good Morning!   Rise and shine homies!
> 
> Yeah, a work day after a holiday is not fun.  Tea is needed immediately.
> 
> But, there is a yay! in there.  It's Wednesday.  and you know what that means.  The hump is ready, to say, the work week is half way done, and Kiesha's mule routine is not done yet, so a camel is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Schumi's version.
> 
> Sounds like you're having fun Keisha.  I'm sure more relaxing when at the dark side.  Bet GD is having a great time.
> 
> Tink, hope the grill dinner was lush.  I'm sure it was.  It was a great day to grill food.
> 
> Chuckers, sounds like the day doing rides was fun.
> 
> Mac, Robo and Tink, hope the coffee is hot and plentiful this morning.
> 
> Aww, seeing the whole family was nice.  Got to hold my second oldest (just turned 1) great niece, and youngest, 1 day old.  Both so cute.  Then the 3 year olds, niece and great niece, were a hoot in the pool.  And, after all were more than stuffed, as usual, there's left overs.



Hate to say it but the wait times in EP lines @ U on Thursday & Friday were never less than 45 minutes.  Parks didn't seem overly crowded.  I'm starting to have concerns as to the # of EPs they are selling.



macraven said:


> _i'm so sorry to read about car repairs.
> its always an expensive that puts a burden on a budget.
> 
> hope you don't have to sell your first born child to cover car repair bills.
> 
> 
> maybe little rooster will be more like a kitten and be your snuggle bunny for years to come._



There's been times I've been tempted to list my spawn on ebay



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome back.........I missed it here.........
> 
> Mac......Yes, I apparently have a good shooting eye.......not sure I`d ever be let loose with real shooting!!! Clay is good enough for me, I`m a bit wary of guns. But it was fun.
> 
> 
> Joined Smugmug to host pictures.........Kathy (Klmall) who I think posts the best pictures on this site.......she actually recommended me to join it over a year ago......wish I had joined it then!!! But, have done it now. $57 a year is much more palatable than what PB wanted........pictures all removed from PB now.....I think!!!
> 
> Will be a slow process getting the hotel threads back with pictures, but it will be done. Think I may get around to 2016 trip report and replace some pictures, maybe not all.......but the other trip reports will see how it goes for time.
> 
> Off to watch the Austrian Grand Prix........



Pull lol such an English pastime but does look fun.  I'm pretty good at duck hunt on Atari lol

Ps welcome home.  Thanks for the head's up on photobucket.  I see my pics but cannot find the info as to how much I'll be charged next autorenewal.  Need to dig more



macraven said:


> _Your family sweet 16 vacation will be fantastic !!!
> 
> And even sweeter is you will be back in Florida October 1st!
> I have always started my vacations in Orlando September 22-23 each year
> Start at the motherland then transfer to the darkside
> N
> Since I did the motherland already this year, skipping it and only doing the darkside
> 
> Airfare so much cheaper for me starting in September
> I could have booked going then but three weeks at rpr was more than I wanted to cover
> Two weeks was my limit for the budget this time
> 
> Will seem odd only doing the darkside stay
> I did check last week and could not get any September dates at rpr in order to add more dates prior to what I booked last oct for 2017 stay
> 
> Which this really a good thing as do not know how well my legs will hold up for the two week stay as it is
> 
> I chose to do the other knee after this right leg healed completely
> Glad I did as I'm 10.5 weeks out from surgery and thigh not healed yet and knee still painful
> 
> I know it takes time
> Surgeon told me at last checkup I should be doing a whole lot better once I am 6 months out from the surgery
> I'm on the vacation at 5 months 2 days out from surgery
> Will limit my days for how long in the parks and city walk
> But will hit hhn for 8 nights
> 
> Robo is a brave one!!
> Thought she posted ages back that she had one total knee replacement done and then had the second total knee replacement done 6 weeks later
> 
> Don't know how she managed it, she had to be a hurting!!
> 
> She has been extremely helpful to me with info on how to survive life after TKR
> God bless that homie !_



Wow robo is a superstar!  But never a good idea to compare your track to another, especailly since you've had your share of complications & everybody heals at their own rate.  You are certainly not a stranger to pain, know you're a tough broad and will do well. 

Keep plugging away on the cancellable travel stuff

Jr wants me to stay for a 2nd week in oct pending work approval.  Pickings are beyond slim at this point.  He must think I'm a magician lol



Lynne G said:


> Kohlby - went on Allegiant twice, back and forth to Myrtle Beach, from a little airport north of me, where my DSis lives.  Lucky we had our seats toward the back on the way down.  People in the front had to give up their seats and sit in the back part, to balance the weight of the plane.  That was on the way down.  Oh, and we took off late, like an hour or so.  But, not a bad flight.  On way back, delayed 2 hours, as no crew.  No issues with weight thankfully.  So, I'd say go for it.  Just be prepared for delay.  They also have been known to cancel flights.  My Dsis had her flight cancelled and had to come back the next day.  Lost over a day vacation.  But, price is right.  Though after flying SW, paying for my seat, what's under my seat, and in overhead and in hold, got kinda annoying.  But even with those extra costs, the price was still right.  Never flew Frontier, but it does fly out of my city's large, international airport.  I usually see long lines, but that also happens with the other carriers too.  If it was cheap, I'd take the chance.  From where I live, I've never seen Frontier a better deal or they don't go where I want to.  So nice that you want to visit friends.  And yeah, around here, there are big sweet sixteen parties.  My little one loves the beach, so cheaper to fly into FLL instead of Orlando, and rental car was cheap enough, booked a nice hotel, and some tours.  5 nights.  Just enough to relax and have fun a few days before going back to school.  And since it's right before the long week-end, no soccer, because all families say not available the last week before school starts.  Plus, as an end of summer baby, no one is around to celebrate on her day anyway.  I'm still having a hard time with her turning 16.  Sigh.



Aw, it is hard to watch them grow, especially the baby.  Hang in there.

Allegiant hasn't cancelled on us but has been delayed every single flight, usually due to mechanical issues.  That never sets well with me.  I realize they wouldn't send the plane up if it needed more work but i really don't want to think about anything ever going wrong on the same plane my butt is strapped into



Chuckers said:


> Southern Sweet Tea should just be renamed "Brown Water with a lot of Sugar".



Brown water has a different connotation here haha


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Back Keisha!  Yeah, if it was bees, I'd be demanding to be placed far away from them.  I'm very allergic to bee stings.  Glad to hear you survived.  But eek for the 45 minute EP lines.  I am hoping we don't even see that over Christmas.  I will be demanding the kids get up for early entry at least one day.  And, wow, the smoke story, glad you house did not burn down.  Old beer fridge.  Also glad the ER helped you get better.  And yes, it stinks to come home.  Oh, and I think I saw $399.00 for photobucket if you want to post to 3rd party sites, like the DIS.  So many are bailing on photobucket,  using other free, or much less expensive photo sharing hosts.

And yes, brown water does not mean sweet tea to me either.  Though sugar syrup is not my idea of sweetening most edible drinks or food.  I tend to drink my tea without sugar or milk.  Sometimes I like lemon in it.  If it is not very good tea, I may put some sugar in it, but no time is is sweet.  That goes for hot or iced tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> LOL- that is how I got the set I have- dryer quit drying well (probably a good cleaning and $5 part to fix) so used that as an excuse to get whole new set (instead of the used/hand me downs we had been getting). And this set has been through a move, and going on 10 years now- but I like this set!



Wow $5 to fix anything today is a miracle!! Glad you're happy with your machines........they make life so much easier........

It never dawned on me my dryer now won't match........lol......oh well, it works fine I suppose........

Got a shock though.......the length of time wash cycles take due to EU regulations on water and eco nonsense......we live on a flipping Island for crying out loud.....we don't need to worry about water! That was my rant for the day......but got one ordered and will be here Saturday........yay! I also briefly mentioned things don't match now in my utility room........lol was met by a big sigh....... Was worth a try. But to be fair we only did that room up a couple of years ago. 



keishashadow said:


> Slowly rearing her head...she croaks I'm back
> 
> Lovely trip, had a blast no pun intended!  Thrilled to get our first balcony @ the PBH!
> 
> The Epcot 4th of July FW literally shook me to my core.  One of the coolest things @ the world I've experienced.  Things went very smoothly there despite big crowds but CMs told me all week it was 'dead'.
> 
> Have decided i cannot leave home and have things go smoothly lol. More than the usual bumps this time:  lost voice on Thursday completely, just coming back; AKV jambo balcony had swarm of hundreds of bees that were attempting to nest on my balcony (I'm allergic); family thought we had a carbon monoxide leak in basement but turned out to 'only' be smoke from an electrical fire from old beer fridge; evac'd @ MCO for tornados on departure day & back on handful of meds after ER opened my lungs with breathing treatments back home.  Phew lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to say it but the wait times in EP lines @ U on Thursday & Friday were never less than 45 minutes.  Parks didn't seem overly crowded.  I'm starting to have concerns as to the # of EPs they are selling.
> 
> 
> 
> There's been times I've been tempted to list my spawn on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Pull lol such an English pastime but does look fun.  I'm pretty good at duck hunt on Atari lol
> 
> Ps welcome home.  Thanks for the head's up on photobucket.  I see my pics but cannot find the info as to how much I'll be charged next autorenewal.  Need to dig more
> 
> 
> 
> Wow robo is a superstar!  But never a good idea to compare your track to another, especailly since you've had your share of complications & everybody heals at their own rate.  You are certainly not a stranger to pain, know you're a tough broad and will do well.
> 
> Keep plugging away on the cancellable travel stuff
> 
> Jr wants me to stay for a 2nd week in oct pending work approval.  Pickings are beyond slim at this point.  He must think I'm a magician lol
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, it is hard to watch them grow, especially the baby.  Hang in there.
> 
> Allegiant hasn't cancelled on us but has been delayed every single flight, usually due to mechanical issues.  That never sets well with me.  I realize they wouldn't send the plane up if it needed more work but i really don't want to think about anything ever going wrong on the same plane my butt is strapped into
> 
> 
> 
> Brown water has a different connotation here haha



Yay Keisha is back........... youse was missed..........

Poor thing with all the ailments! No one should be sick on a trip. And the bees.... you certainly had a time of it......oh and GD face when meeting the characters is just adorable! Particularly meeting the thing that looks like a bear???? I don't know Disney characters very well........lol.......but gorgeous pics that captured her delight to a tee!! Ouch on the EP times too........never fun. 

Yes PB should be ashamed. I can still see my pics, if I can get through the ads within ads.......then more ads........I'm over the moon with smugmug. So much easier. Seems a bargain compared to what PB want. Don't know anyone who is taking them up on $400. I think if you want to share the pics with anyone it'll be the same cost for you to upgrade........

But lovely to have you back........


We had barbecue for dinner tonight........now rain is on. Least we managed to eat before it started. 

And changed hotels in NYC from Marriott Marquis to The Sofitel........it looks gorgeous! Promised dh I wouldn't change it again......... Managed to book a suite after all. Looks nice. 

Think all NY plans are in place now.......got Wicked tickets booked, Empire State Building and Rockefeller Centre tickets booked too. Had to pick a specific time for Rockefeller, but ESB we can go anytime........

And Game of Thrones is back Sunday night.......internet in middle of night for us to watch that........maybe.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and nice pictures Keisha.  GD is such a cutie.  Love the shots with Pluto and Dale.


----------



## Lynne G

Shumii, I heard good things about the Sofitel.  I stayed in one in NYC, but maybe not the one you are going to?  I've also stayed in the one in my city.  Lovely hotel chain.  Yay!  All the tickets bought.  Sounds like your NYC trip is coming together, and wow!  Timeline is getting shorter and shorter.  

HeHe, Keisha, second week of October to book now.  Go over to the Resorts thread, many questioning why October has no rooms left.  I booked mine last October, both RPR and PoP.  Will probably do the same for next year too. Hope you pull something out of your , and find a decent room rate if Jr gets clearance to vacation that second week.

  it's going to be a long afternoon.  Looking for tea some more.


----------



## macraven

_Glad you are back Keisha!

What an adventure you had on vacation
Glad you are back home and on the way to feeling better 


Did Chewie get excited to see youse?_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, that is a ridiculous price photo bucket is charging.....$400
Is crazy!


Schumi, are you sure no more NY hotel changes?

You still have a few months to go so stop searching the Internet for hotels

Lol

I'm off to google the digs you decided on..._


----------



## Lynne G

I agree Mac, PB must be crazy to think most would go for that price.  I guess I never really used it, so pulled all my pictures out of it, and will just do the check box and load it from my cloud.  Though need to check the smugmug site Schumi mentioned.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Brown water has a different connotation here haha



I know.. that's why I used it in the name... 

P.S. Welcome back


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Back Keisha!  Yeah, if it was bees, I'd be demanding to be placed far away from them.  I'm very allergic to bee stings.  Glad to hear you survived.  But eek for the 45 minute EP lines.  I am hoping we don't even see that over Christmas.  I will be demanding the kids get up for early entry at least one day.  And, wow, the smoke story, glad you house did not burn down.  Old beer fridge.  Also glad the ER helped you get better.  And yes, it stinks to come home.  Oh, and I think I saw $399.00 for photobucket if you want to post to 3rd party sites, like the DIS.  So many are bailing on photobucket,  using other free, or much less expensive photo sharing hosts.
> 
> And yes, brown water does not mean sweet tea to me either.  Though sugar syrup is not my idea of sweetening most edible drinks or food.  I tend to drink my tea without sugar or milk.  Sometimes I like lemon in it.  If it is not very good tea, I may put some sugar in it, but no time is is sweet.  That goes for hot or iced tea.



Small world, I rarely give bees a 2nd thot but when there's hundreds of them...

Time to pull the photopass plug but need to back up all those pictures first what a chore.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Lynne, that is a ridiculous price photo bucket is charging.....$400
> Is crazy!
> 
> 
> Schumi, are you sure no more NY hotel changes?
> 
> You still have a few months to go so stop searching the Internet for hotels
> 
> Lol
> 
> I'm off to google the digs you decided on..._



Lol.......last 3 trips to NYC I changed our hotel several times........but, yep, going to stop looking now  

Think the suite we've booked is called executive suite city view.......Tom asked for highest floor possible........looks so lovely. Yep, decided I'm going to stick with that.......looks lush! 



Lynne G said:


> I agree Mac, PB must be crazy to think most would go for that price.  I guess I never really used it, so pulled all my pictures out of it, and will just do the check box and load it from my cloud.  Though need to check the smugmug site Schumi mentioned.



klmall who posts amazing pictures on pic of the day thread put me on to Smugmug........it's an easy site to navigate and user friendly........and only $57 a year. Bargain compared to rip off PB. I never use my cloud.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Keisha...love the pics of your cute gd with Pluto and Dale...she looks so happy.  Sorry you had so much trouble on your trip and glad you're doing better.

Sounds like photobucket is losing their mind along with most of their customers 

Happy your NY plans are coming together Carole...they do sound lush.  I'm sure you and Tom will have a blast.

Lynne...I always try to book my next year's trip early too...I save a lot of money that way.

Time to start the venison chilli for tonight's dinner.  Have a great night homies


----------



## Lynne G

Nice line of thunderstorms rolled across us, moving at 45mph.  Lots of chucking down rain, and loud thunder.  Little One and I went out to do some errands.  Came home in a downpour.  Both of us enjoyed watching the rain waiting for a break.  Too bad our stoop is not covered enough to sit and watch.  Little One does not fall far from the tree.  I have fond memories of sitting on my parent's covered front porch and watching the summer storms with my Dad. 

Still a warm evening, and not as hot or steamy as today was.  However, Friday will also have thunderstorms.  But a wahoo, tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Keisha...love the pics of your cute gd with Pluto and Dale...she looks so happy.  Sorry you had so much trouble on your trip and glad you're doing better.
> 
> Sounds like photobucket is losing their mind along with most of their customers
> 
> Happy your NY plans are coming together Carole...they do sound lush.  I'm sure you and Tom will have a blast.
> 
> Lynne...I always try to book my next year's trip early too...I save a lot of money that way.
> 
> Time to start the venison chilli for tonight's dinner.  Have a great night homies



Yep, PB have lost an amazing amount of customers from what I can see........

Love Venison but hate chilli.........not sure what to think of venison chilli.......lol.......



Friday again........no real plans for the weekend.........British Grand Prix on tv.......will watch as usual......not my favourite race of the season.......

Home made beef burgers with pulled pork on top tonight, salad and coleslaw for DS and dh......potato salad for me. Maybe a glass or 2 of wine tonight though........

Need to think about lunch soon.........maybe a BLT...........


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> For now, Robo, Mac, and me: 2 months, 20 days, or 11 weeks, and 5 days, or 1,968 hours, 118,000 minutes, and 7,084,800 seconds.




Yep, count down is nice way of staying hyped about a upcoming trip for sure. So looking forward to trip in October and seeing all the fellow Sans family that will be there. Its like having a family reunion.




Lynne G said:


> . They also have been known to cancel flights.




Allegiant canceled a flight I had last year. Had never had that happen before with them. If the flight cost posted is cheap enough you can come out ok even though you have to pay extra for seat choice and luggage.



tink1957 said:


> Lynne and Robo...I'm feeling much better, thanks for the concern. I felt like mowing the lawn today and now I'm regretting it since I ran over numerous ant beds and somehow got stung on the butt by something that felt like a wasp...who knows? Between the ant and bee stings I decided to give up and try again tomorrow.



Tink hope your stung keister heals soon.



macraven said:


> Tink we have 10 red ant mounds in the back yard
> We kill a colony and a new family of red ants appear days later



I had a personal introduction to the fire ants after we bought our home in Florida. There is a reason they call them fire ants. Their bite stings like fire for a few hours after they bite and then a nasty pustule forms and burns. They will swarm you if you are disturb the mound. My stepmothers brother died after he was swarmed by them while working under a car in Texas.



schumigirl said:


> 56 days till our overnight at airport before we fly......




Schumi the count down begins to the start of your vacation to New York and Florida. Sounds like you are planing some great things to make sure your hubby has a great time in New York. He will have his own personal tour guide.




Chuckers said:


> Happy Thursdays all! I start my new second job today.




Now you will have more money to spend on vacation with the new job. It's nice to make extra cash doing something you like.



Monykalyn said:


> Robo hope Hubs is feeling better. Sucks to get sick on vacay. Sounds like a fun time though.




Thanks, He is getting better. Meds are kicking in and doing the job.



schumigirl said:


> We can't just go shooting in this country as guns are banned. Of course you can go to a specialist place......but no gun clubs anymore. So have to make do with clay shooting for now........I do enjoy that.



The family's whose ranch we were staying on has 12,000 acres. They and their guests can hunt on their land. Every state here in the US has additional laws on gun usage and hunting license requirements. I was wondering if in Scotland people are able to hunt deer on their own private lands with their guns?  My dad, grandpa and great uncle were very big into trap shooting (clay) many years ago. They had gun clubs and would attend competitions on the weekends.




keishashadow said:


> evac'd @ MCO for tornados on departure day & back on handful of meds after ER opened my lungs with breathing treatments back home. Phew lol




Keisha, wow sounds like you have been through the ringer. I hope you are doing better after the visit to the ER. Sounds like you have similar respiratory illness that my hubby has. He started out with sore throat, fever, then lost his voice then it went into his bronchial tubes. Its mean stuff. Guess who woke up with sore throat this morning? It's one of the things you share when living in close proximity to the one who is sick.

Your granddaughter is so cute. Looks like grandma made sure she had a great vacation.




tink1957 said:


> .I always try to book my next year's trip early too...I save a lot of money that way.




Glad I made my reservations for October back at end of February. I will take a note from you and Lynne and try and book even sooner for next year. The prices for first couple weeks of October have gone up terribly.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi the count down begins to the start of your vacation to New York and Florida. Sounds like you are planing
> some great things to make sure your hubby has a great time in New York. He will have his own personal tour guide.
> 
> 
> The family's whose ranch we were staying on has 12,000 acres. They and their guests can hunt on their land. Every state here in the US has additional laws on gun usage and hunting license requirements. I was wondering if in Scotland people are able to hunt deer on their own private lands with their guns?  My dad, grandpa and great uncle were very big into trap shooting (clay) many years ago. They had gun clubs and would attend competitions on the weekends.



Yes, I seem to be getting this planning down to a tee.........we have 5 days and one of those is out on Long Island, so making a rough plan without it being regimented........couldn't tour like that at all.......anything we miss we can see next year. But will make the highlights this time. 

Yes, Landowners and farmers in the U.K. apply for a gun licence, no issues there. It's just the general public can't have guns since the Dunblane primary school shooting in 1996. Within a year and a half or so of the murder of all those little children, private gun ownership was banned across the U.K.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> She has been extremely helpful to me with info on how to survive life after TKR
> God bless that homie !




Mac you are a sweetheart. You have been through a lot of complications with your knee surgery. I agree with keisha, you are one tough chickie. I will always be here for you kneester. I know myself and all your friends here on the Sans are praying for you and cheering you on as you continue in your recovery.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo!  Good afternoon Schumi!  

Schumi watching car racing.  Yep, sounds like a good week-end to me.

Robo, glad to hear DH is getting better.  Summer and sick is no fun at all.  Sad to hear about relative that died from ant stings.  Yes, those ants are terrible.  


It's been a very wet start to the day.  But, 






All that October talk -- HHN on the mind.  

HeHe, we have such colorful speaking weather people.  Weather guy said today will be nasty.  Ah yes, lines of thunderstorms to come.  Hey, I'm not complaining though, the week-end is going to be cooler, 86 each day, and lovely, mostly sun.  Only Sunday is to have a stray downpour.  Already asked Dsis to partake of the pool this week-end.  Summer.  Yes it is.  

Time for tea, it must be just about right now.  

Have a great day, and enjoy the week-end!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne 

I have had my first cup of coffee this morning already. Would have another, but I think I might head back to bed for a couple hours.

The weather across the middle of the US looks hot. Was hot here yesterday. I think it was 95.

Reached 101 degrees one day while we were out hunting in South Dakota last week. It was sweltering. Needless to say the hunt was cut short that day.


----------



## tink1957

Speaking of  countdowns...60 more days!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Tink!  

Riobo, Mac, and Me: 80 days, 2 months and 18 days, 11 weeks and 3 days, 115,200 minutes, 6,912,000 seconds.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all!

@Robo56 The extra money is to help recover from the car expenses.. which may now go higher as last night the emissions light came on and it's not the gas cap. So now I have to go get THAT checked out.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo Tink!
> 
> Riobo, Mac, and Me: 80 days, 2 months and 18 days, 11 weeks and 3 days, 115,200 minutes, 6,912,000 seconds.



Nice count down!


----------



## keishashadow

I have dissolved into a pool of sweat in GD gym. No AC, humidity awful.

Going out to eat @ favorite old-skool italian joint tonight to continue celebrating oldest DS' BD.  We like to keep the party going here it seems lol



Lynne G said:


> Nice line of thunderstorms rolled across us, moving at 45mph.  Lots of chucking down rain, and loud thunder.  Little One and I went out to do some errands.  Came home in a downpour.  Both of us enjoyed watching the rain waiting for a break.  Too bad our stoop is not covered enough to sit and watch.  Little One does not fall far from the tree.  I have fond memories of sitting on my parent's covered front porch and watching the summer storms with my Dad.
> 
> Still a warm evening, and not as hot or steamy as today was.  However, Friday will also have thunderstorms.  But a wahoo, tomorrow is Friday.
> 
> View attachment 252444



Actually, sounds like a great moment with the kiddo.  Does anybody else remember looking forward to the rain when and kid and running around outside in pouring down rain as an impromptu spray park? Lol. We were supposed to come in when it would thunder but otherwise, we had at it





schumigirl said:


> Yes, I seem to be getting this planning down to a tee.........we have 5 days and one of those is out on Long Island, so making a rough plan without it being regimented........couldn't tour like that at all.......anything we miss we can see next year. But will make the highlights this time.
> 
> Yes, Landowners and farmers in the U.K. apply for a gun licence, no issues there. It's just the general public can't have guns since the Dunblane primary school shooting in 1996. Within a year and a half or so of the murder of all those little children, private gun ownership was banned across the U.K.



Well that is interesting, had no idea.  



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo Tink!
> 
> Riobo, Mac, and Me: 80 days, 2 months and 18 days, 11 weeks and 3 days, 115,200 minutes, 6,912,000 seconds.



Brain fried, somebody translate to roman calendar lol. May be the day i erupt upon MCO too lol


----------



## macraven

I saw the word Friday used.........
Then remembered...... yes it is


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha -  October 1 is our wahoo day.  For me, almost crack of dawn flight.  Darn SW, very little direct flights to FLA now!!!!!


and yes, Mac -- it is FRIDAY!  Oh yeah, that mean the work week is done, and quiet week-end.  Zoo visit tomorrow, Little One agreed as free tie dye there.  

Chuckers, not again?  That car seems to be a lemon.  Congrats on the second job though.  My Older One would like to work there too.  He's a game nerd.  

So much for a walk for lunch.  Duck weather, or


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G It looks like the fun just never ends! sigh....


----------



## Chuckers

Well, the idiot light on the car went out.. I removed and replaced the gas cap.. however, a) I am not telling Chevrolet it went out and b) they asked me to take a Customer Service Satisfaction Survey... HA! IDIOTS!


----------



## Monykalyn

Afternoon!
Eek Keisha-what an adventure you've had! Adorable pics though!

Guess DH had fun at his dinner (he is in the middle, front). Tough work meeting huh?

Schumi one of these days I will make it to NYC. Dh has been a few times but I haven't had the opportunity (yet).

Checked October prices just for grins (with car issues it seemed out of reach-)-Shifting one day later flight is cheaper (RT 137$ w bags) and hotel $100 less. Hmmm...so sent email to MiL and SiL to see if they are still wanting to go-would like to get definitive answer soon so I can buy party tix

And lil Roo is crowing all the time now. Brought him in to shut him up earlier this am-he lets me pick him up, hold him, he tucks his head on my shoulder, but he challenges my older kid and my son.  Guess I am "mommy' to him...still trying to to get the feet stamping video.  Oh-and lady state trooper behind us has a truck in her driveway with a chicken coop on it! 

Big kid is figuring out dorm/apt situation for next spring when she gets back, and doing her onboarding paperwork for fall. 

Fire ants-got introduced to those in TX after baby got bit and those bites did the pimple swelling-had to call poison control! Luckily she is fine, but learned quite quickly to eradicate those devils!

And finally remembered to order school supplies-we get back in August 1 day before school starts. DS is upset about missing teacher orientation night-said he would rather skip Disney!  He gets anxious about things out of schedule order but skip a VACATION to DISNEY?  

Off to get DH from airport-Happy Friday!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha -  October 1 is our wahoo day.  For me, almost crack of dawn flight.  Darn SW, very little direct flights to FLA now!!!!!
> 
> 
> and yes, Mac -- it is FRIDAY!  Oh yeah, that mean the work week is done, and quiet week-end.  Zoo visit tomorrow, Little One agreed as free tie dye there.
> 
> Chuckers, not again?  That car seems to be a lemon.  Congrats on the second job though.  My Older One would like to work there too.  He's a game nerd.
> 
> So much for a walk for lunch.  Duck weather, or



Ok, it's official, i am a Yahoo too lol

Although i may sneak down on the 30th just for giggles 



Monykalyn said:


> Afternoon!
> Eek Keisha-what an adventure you've had! Adorable pics though!
> 
> Guess DH had fun at his dinner (he is in the middle, front). Tough work meeting huh?
> 
> Schumi one of these days I will make it to NYC. Dh has been a few times but I haven't had the opportunity (yet).
> 
> Checked October prices just for grins (with car issues it seemed out of reach-)-Shifting one day later flight is cheaper (RT 137$ w bags) and hotel $100 less. Hmmm...so sent email to MiL and SiL to see if they are still wanting to go-would like to get definitive answer soon so I can buy party tix
> 
> And lil Roo is crowing all the time now. Brought him in to shut him up earlier this am-he lets me pick him up, hold him, he tucks his head on my shoulder, but he challenges my older kid and my son.  Guess I am "mommy' to him...still trying to to get the feet stamping video.  Oh-and lady state trooper behind us has a truck in her driveway with a chicken coop on it!
> 
> Big kid is figuring out dorm/apt situation for next spring when she gets back, and doing her onboarding paperwork for fall.
> 
> Fire ants-got introduced to those in TX after baby got bit and those bites did the pimple swelling-had to call poison control! Luckily she is fine, but learned quite quickly to eradicate those devils!
> 
> And finally remembered to order school supplies-we get back in August 1 day before school starts. DS is upset about missing teacher orientation night-said he would rather skip Disney!  He gets anxious about things out of schedule order but skip a VACATION to DISNEY?
> 
> Off to get DH from airport-Happy Friday!!



Had a kid wind up in ER after discovering fire ants @ Universal, not pretty when you're literally a virgin (of the fire ant kind). Told those who grew up with them have no such issues vs the northerners

When u pick up the mr, ask if he stuffed some of the cash in his pockets 

Re your son, well, there's one in every family lol JK. Sounds like a very conscientious young man.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......you have to get to NYC.........it's an amazing place.....like nowhere I've ever been.....very unique.....I hope my dh loves it as much as I do......I think he will.......enjoy your dh being home........and your son sounds like a sensible young man.....my son skipped an Orlando trip for something more important too........


Keisha........I've forgotten when your October trip begins.....I know you told me.........


Wine was good tonight.......opened a special bottle.......celebrating every weekend.....now dh has 4 days to work over next 2 weeks.......any excuse for a good bottle of wine.........will be our favourite Pol Roger champagne on the 31st July.......

Watching Scream.......classic funny scary movie tonight.......such a fun movie.......

Plan to sleep late tomorrow morning...........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Watching Scream.......classic funny scary movie tonight.......such a fun movie.......


I actually really like this movie-right amount of humor. Although watched the original Halloween a few weeks ago-forgot just how scary that movie is!
My clubs fundraiser is next April-the 14th. Since we have the space we are renting for it the whole weekend we have Friday the 13th as well-and kicking around the idea of movie night related to friday the 13th...thinking Zombieland early (twinkie any one?) and the first FRiday the 13th for later. 

DH had to run off for poker night for his club. 

My son is a goofball. But he is a planner-needs to know the schedule, hour, would take minute if he could. Made the mistake of telling him got most of his school supplies today (gotta love online shopping!) and he wants to set up day and time to get the few items that I couldn't order.  *sigh. Although he may be right-3 weeks from today we will be on way to STL to see my parents (dad's 70th birthday) before trek to Orlando-summer has flown by!!

Yes-NYC is definitely on bucket list. Waiting to hear where WFC meeting is next year (this year was Hawaii which we didn't quite qualify for). Guessing Chicago again (company HQ) which is fine as long as it is city and not in the 'burbs like 3 years ago.


Not too bad outside tonight-rain earlier, steamy, now cooling off a bit.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, older one left for friend's house, DH not yet home, and little one glued to her iPad, with ice cream container, so family TV is mine!  Triple D on the Food channel.  Hmmm, and there is another ice cream in the freezer.  Good night so far.  

Yay Keisha.  If you travel on the 30th, holler.  Otherwise, will add ya to our Sunday here we come count down.

Lucky I do not have a list kid MonyK.  I cannot believe we have back to school stuff out already.  Most of our colleges do not start back until third week of August and local schools start after Labor Day.  Neither kid even has school on their mind yet.  Ah, sounds like you will be on a road trip next month.

Okay, need to find that other ice cream.


----------



## macraven

_Our stores here are packed with back to school supplies
School starts August 1 st each year
If first on weekend, then the first Monday the school busses are running

When my kids were in school up North, grade and high school always started August 16-17
Usually it was the Tuesday for half day and then full days for the start of the school year

None of the school districts where I previously lived has later start dates _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Our stores here are packed with back to school supplies
> School starts August 1 st each year
> If first on weekend, then the first Monday the school busses are running
> 
> When my kids were in school up North, grade and high school always started August 16-17
> Usually it was the Tuesday for half day and then full days for the start of the school year
> 
> None of the school districts where I previously lived has later start dates _


While I would love later start dates-it does allow us to get our earlier (if no snow days)-mid May.  If I am looking to maximize our AP's that means a trip before crowds and heat hit.  Only at that eye rolling stage with DH, but it has time to percolate and become "his" idea .  It is hard, though, going back in mid August when so stinking hot.

Showed DS a vid of the pool at Coronado (1st 3 days of trip) and now he is excited again.  Just have to know how to manage his anxiety issues - he is so proud of himself for conquering Beach Club slide that he is looking forward to pool time at CS now. And he remembered another friend of his may be there around same time ( a girl!) so he ran off to text her.

Laundry and wine, on a Friday night. Adulting at it's best

Oh-and Tan-Tar-A at Lake Ozark MO is going to become a Margaritaville!!!!!!   Hoping this will draw people, my MiL will sell both her extra houses, and the toursim will bring back Frontier and Southwest to our airport.


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk - really enjoy SAB but the water slide tube has to be the smallest I've ever seen.  Very claustrophobic IMO.  So cute to read ur DS texting his friend, and so it begins haha.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, older one left for friend's house, DH not yet home, and little one glued to her iPad, with ice cream container, so family TV is mine!  Triple D on the Food channel.  Hmmm, and there is another ice cream in the freezer.  Good night so far.
> 
> Yay Keisha.  If you travel on the 30th, holler.  Otherwise, will add ya to our Sunday here we come count down.
> 
> Lucky I do not have a list kid MonyK.  I cannot believe we have back to school stuff out already.  Most of our colleges do not start back until third week of August and local schools start after Labor Day.  Neither kid even has school on their mind yet.  Ah, sounds like you will be on a road trip next month.
> 
> Okay, need to find that other ice cream.



I seem to think I'm opposite of you, hitting WDW first, then U Thursday that week.  Yep, I'm the red-head

Brought home most of my dinner.  my taste is off (yes, admitting I have no taste lol). May get away with leftovers for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Monykalyn

And the boy is on his SECOND snack after being put to bed. Yes it is 10:30. I'm half asleep and he is eating through the fridge. Yes he ate dinner. I am going to need a 2nd and 3rd job to keep him food in a couple years.  Reading a thread about 2 kids in daycare costs-no one mentioned the increased FOOD costs if you have boys as they grow.  And I only have one boy...


----------



## Lynne G

I hear ya MonyK.  I have only 1 boy too, but my little one can eat her share of food.  Teens are eating machines.  Ask Mac, she has more than a couple of boys.

A most beautiful morning.  Weather guy says will be a lousy day.  Still humid, vey humid, but only 87, so no heat wave.  But, tomorrow will be 90, so we will be starting the heat wave on Sunday.

So time for tea.  And bacon.  Scrambled eggs and maybe home fries.  Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Lynne G

Umm, am I opposite you Keisha?  I am at POP from Sunday to Thursday, as can use my military salute ticket, and have D23 all day on Tuesday, in Epcot.  And Party on Sunday I arrive, Dessert Party on Wednesday, Morning Magic on Thursday in MK.  Will probably crash on Thursday afternoon at RPR.  Staying 8 nights there.  Was going to do more nights with the mouse, but decided 4 nights was enough. Will be nice to say hello to ya again, and the Mr.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Umm, am I opposite you Keisha?  I am at POP from Sunday to Thursday, as can use my military salute ticket, and have D23 all day on Tuesday, in Epcot.  And Party on Sunday I arrive, Dessert Party on Wednesday, Morning Magic on Thursday in MK.  Will probably crash on Thursday afternoon at RPR.  Staying 8 nights there.  Was going to do more nights with the mouse, but decided 4 nights was enough. Will be nice to say hello to ya again, and the Mr.



Why was i thinking u were @ U first?  Actually i thot u were going a week earlier initially.  I have yet to decide which MNSSHP party, hate to do arrival day.  Staying @ BWV so we'll likely hit up epcot at least twice in the evenings, just need to figure out which lol.


----------



## macraven

_MonyK 
Thank your lucky stars you have only one boy
I have 4

Mine were always full from dinner but hours out, they were starving

Very common for them to order pizzas after the parental units were in bed
Local pizza places often made deliveries to our home 

Preteen and teen age boys can eat again after hours of a meal

But you already know that by now.....

And soda...... sweets......
Buy them or make them one day and next morning they have disappeared _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _MonyK
> Thank your lucky stars you have only one boy
> I have 4
> 
> Mine were always full from dinner but hours out, they were starving
> 
> Very common for them to order pizzas after the parental units were in bed
> Local pizza places often made deliveries to our home
> 
> Preteen and teen age boys can eat again after hours of a meal
> 
> But you already know that by now.....
> 
> And soda...... sweets......
> Buy them or make them one day and next morning they have disappeared _


Yeah can't imagine the food bill with 4! boys. Food does disappear overnight too-he has told me he has woken up so hungry in middle of night he comes for a snack!  He is a stick figure too-I swear one of these days I am going to have CHild Protective services called on me when he complains of being hungry in public-even though he may have eaten 5000 calories already that day (and that isn't too far off - I added up what he eats when he is in one of these phases-they easily eat 3000 cal/day. I added up what a kid ate after band camp one time and it topped 2000 cal in single meal.)

Roo came to sit with me on deck for my morning coffee. Settled right down for a while-then stood and crowed right at me for several minutes so he got kicked downstairs-and crowed right outside girls room hehe.  Mean girls chased my lil buff up the stairs so she sat with me for awhile too-right on my chest. Made it hard to get my coffee but she is such a sweetie-I think she could be a therapy chicken LOL.

Have a pork tenderloin in fridge-trying to decide on marinade flavor - will toss it on grill later. With potatoes and carrots from garden-and tomatoes, so many tomatoes...


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........Halloween is my all time favourite scary movie........the original of course.......have always had a terrible fear of white masks.......but love watching it. Still gets me even today........yes, I love the humour in films like Scream.......

Love the comedy ones too like Scary Movie.......classics! 

We have an abundance of tomatoes from the greenhouses this year too.......we end up giving some away to farm closest to us and any friends who happen to call when we cut them........so tasty though. 


So tonight we watched The Shining........forgot what a fabulous movie it actually is.........now settling down to watch The Fog.......original of course.......remake was dreadful! 

Pink lemonade for me tonight..........


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful Saturday night.

So cute your chickens like to cuddle MonyK.

Water (wooder) ice for dessert.  Yum.  A staple on a warm summer night.

Hey Keisha, if you would like to say hi at the mouse, just let me know.  Think Mac is ditching the mouse this year.  I will do at least one night at Epcot.  It was cheaper to buy the party ticket for Sunday night.  D23 kept me from the other night, and I did not want to do it on Thursday.

Schumi's movie night sounds fun and scary.  Most of those movies I have no desire to see again.



Almost done watching the evening news.  The real horror that 2 young people did.  4 young souls gone.  Very sad, all around and were older one's age.  I wish we would ban guns.  Happy news, please.

Have a great, calm night homies.


----------



## macraven

It's Sunday
Don't tell me I'm the first one here today


----------



## schumigirl

I`m here.........just not got around to posting yet.......

Definitely Sunday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh yeah, it is Sunday.  Another beautiful day.  

Time for errands.  Older one is moving like pond water, even though I let him sleep a little longer.  Need to holler again.  Little one is up, but will no come, as breakfast out is not her idea of fun.  She will most likely have soup.


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet here.......

Had such a lazy day in this house today........beautiful sunshine and warm, so we wandered between garden and house most of the day........updated some pictures online too, that passed an hour or so. 

Grilled steaks and giant shrimps for dinner outside tonight.......chicken for DS........now lazing around some more........perfect summers day I suppose.........


----------



## keishashadow

Poor mr is hacking away, i sure did share my crud with him eek.  Jr coming over to cook out steaks on grill.Pleasant today but humidity thru the roof rest of week.

Changed our travel plans for March.  Didn't feel comfy leaving homestead for 2 weeks as the puppy was ahem challenging for my kids lol.  Skipping Mardi Gras this year, oh well.

I'm doing a gymnastics competition with GD/DiL @ WWoS in February (over my anniversary - told DH to go to the track with my DS to celebrate lol).  Will be interesting to see how that goes new experience for me @ WDW.

End of April doing the RCCL Allure out of FLL. Cozumel, which we love, & 1st time to Jamaica for me &  Labadee.  Mr visited Haiti in navy, going in with an open mind as he put it lol.



Monykalyn said:


> Yeah can't imagine the food bill with 4! boys. Food does disappear overnight too-he has told me he has woken up so hungry in middle of night he comes for a snack!  He is a stick figure too-I swear one of these days I am going to have CHild Protective services called on me when he complains of being hungry in public-even though he may have eaten 5000 calories already that day (and that isn't too far off - I added up what he eats when he is in one of these phases-they easily eat 3000 cal/day. I added up what a kid ate after band camp one time and it topped 2000 cal in single meal.)
> 
> Roo came to sit with me on deck for my morning coffee. Settled right down for a while-then stood and crowed right at me for several minutes so he got kicked downstairs-and crowed right outside girls room hehe.  Mean girls chased my lil buff up the stairs so she sat with me for awhile too-right on my chest. Made it hard to get my coffee but she is such a sweetie-I think she could be a therapy chicken LOL.
> 
> Have a pork tenderloin in fridge-trying to decide on marinade flavor - will toss it on grill later. With potatoes and carrots from garden-and tomatoes, so many tomatoes...



Wonder if they make the service animal vests that small lol.  

My 3 still manage to come around as adults inflating my food budget.  I really do enjoy it for all my complaining 

All we have are golf-ball sized green tomatoes.  Got our first item from garden, a cuke.  Whee. Such a lousy growing year here with the cold/rain early in season.



schumigirl said:


> MonyK........Halloween is my all time favourite scary movie........the original of course.......have always had a terrible fear of white masks.......but love watching it. Still gets me even today........yes, I love the humour in films like Scream.......
> 
> Love the comedy ones too like Scary Movie.......classics!
> 
> We have an abundance of tomatoes from the greenhouses this year too.......we end up giving some away to farm closest to us and any friends who happen to call when we cut them........so tasty though.
> 
> 
> So tonight we watched The Shining........forgot what a fabulous movie it actually is.........now settling down to watch The Fog.......original of course.......remake was dreadful!
> 
> Pink lemonade for me tonight..........



Here's Johnny!  Movie one of my favs too but the book is far better.  Liked the 2nd one too.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes lazy sunday. Have to run for a pre board meeting in a bit-but it is with wine, cheese and crackers so not too bad.
Sitting on deck with fan on me. Want to be outside but temp/humidity creeping up again.
Everyone here is quiet today. DH and I went out to local pub to hear Tom Petty tribute band (my friend and her husband in band), plus stayed for a few songs of our favorite local band. Think I had 6 glasses of water and 2 beers - AC couldn't keep up with the warm bodies LOL! Still home shortly after midnight, but I can't do late nights much anymore (unless at EMH)

Shining movie (1st one) very good, but the book scared the heebie-jeebies out of me-can only read Stephen King books once for most part as they get into your head!! 

21 days to check in at CSR now...


----------



## kohlby

Monky - They certainly can eat!  My eldest boy grew 5 inches in 6 months from a few months before his 11th birthday to a few months after.  He gained 22lbs that year - and about the same weight was gained the next year!   So - prepare yourself!  Even now that he's growing much more slowly, he still out eats most grown men.  I have no idea how Mac fed four boys!  At least my younger boy hasn't started eating excessive amounts yet.  

Went to Universal last night for a few hours.  I was missing it - we had the one day on July 3rd and it had been several weeks before that.  I might have a problem since now I feel like I've been away too long when it hasn't been all that long.   We made the mistake of arriving at 5:45 and were stuck behind several cars not moving.  They seem to now hold cars at 5:45 since free parking starts at 6pm.  I think they need to dedicate a lane to those who already have free parking so it doesn't tie everyone up. I was surprised at how many people were coming in when we left at 10pm.  Has anyone here done the nightlife scene there before?  And if so, what did you do and how did you like it?  

Today was a lazy day - did some cleaning and hung out at the neighborhood pool for a couple hours with friends.  It's a rough life.     Tomorrow is my birthday and expectations are low.  The past has taught me that we need to order out but they're cooking.  There has already been about an hours worth of argument over who's cooking what.  I need to find a way to not let them cook for me next year.  It's not peaceful!


----------



## Chuckers

Sorry I am late to the party today.. I LOVED the Scream series.. I thought they were so well done!

It's been a busy weekend. 

Last night I went and saw Cory Hart in a town hall concert. Only about 200 people there. It was pretty interesting. My friend had an extra ticket and asked if I wanted to go.. something I would not have done on my own.

Today... I BOUGHT A NEW CAR!!! Bye bye Chevy! I got a 2017 Hyundai Elantra. It's pretty sweet! and the warranties are SO much better!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, yeah, I am not a late night person either.  Glad you had a nice day.

Yay Chuckers.  Hope this new car gives you no issues.  

A Happy Birthday to Kolby.  Hope the family makes a nice birthday meal for ya, and they have an agreement now.

Keisha, hope the Mr. Feels better soon.  Yep, one sick family member happily shares it with all.  Aww, puppy is another kid.  LOL

Chicken Parmesan and noodles for dinner.  Little one loves pasta, and it felt like that kinda night.  Nothing left.  Oh well, sandwich fir lunch tomorrow it is.

Another warm evening.  All are just chilling.

  

Have a nice night homies.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Sorry I am late to the party today.. I LOVED the Scream series.. I thought they were so well done!
> 
> It's been a busy weekend.
> 
> Last night I went and saw Cory Hart in a town hall concert. Only about 200 people there. It was pretty interesting. My friend had an extra ticket and asked if I wanted to go.. something I would not have done on my own.
> 
> Today... I BOUGHT A NEW CAR!!! Bye bye Chevy! I got a 2017 Hyundai Elantra. It's pretty sweet! and the warranties are SO much better!



Yay!! We are in the New Car Club, together....well, I have had mine a week, now....that is still new, isn't it? Yep, sure is.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Sorry I am late to the party today.. I LOVED the Scream series.. I thought they were so well done!
> 
> It's been a busy weekend.
> 
> Last night I went and saw Cory Hart in a town hall concert. Only about 200 people there. It was pretty interesting. My friend had an extra ticket and asked if I wanted to go.. something I would not have done on my own.
> 
> Today... I BOUGHT A NEW CAR!!! Bye bye Chevy! I got a 2017 Hyundai Elantra. It's pretty sweet! and the warranties are SO much better!



Congrats Chuckers.........happy new car.........


----------



## schumigirl

I can't multi quote again this morning.......

Anyhoots.........been awake since 4.30. Sun came up and usually doesn't waken us as we have wooden blinds and thick blackout curtains.......but left them a bit open last night as it's warm........so my own fault.......nice to see the sun again though 3 days in a row.


Not happy with new Dr Who being a woman. That's not Dr Who. PC rears its head again.........

Was supposed to be heading to a mall today to look for alternative wedding outfit, but it's going to be so nice, would prefer to sit in garden and leave it till a dull day.........

Will decide later.........still too early for breakfast.......cinnamon pastries and fruit today........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, Tea in the garden sounds more lovely than shopping in a mall.  Hope your day has been better since that very early wake up.  (Though not early for me, I was up at  4:30 today too)

Wagman, congratulations on your new car as well.  Still new, if only a week you've had it.   

Well, the sun is up, it's going to be steamy, and close to 90.  No start to the heat wave yet.

But it is Monday,  














And so this new work week begins - Make it a good one homies!


----------



## macraven

Kohlby


----------



## macraven

Wags , another new car homie dude

Congrats!

Hope it lasts for years


----------



## macraven

Schumi early sun is good if you are an early riser
When we were house hunting, we did not consider any house that the main bedroom faced East for mornings


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Congrats to Chuckers and wags on the new wheels

 to kohlby...hope it's a fun day and you get everything you wish for when you blow out the candles 

Time for me to get ready for work...why did I agree to work on my day off?


----------



## Lynne G

Kolhby! 

Enjoy your birthday dinner.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .



Happy Birthday Kohlby



Congratulations to Chuckers and wagman67 on the new wheels


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday Kohlby, do it up big time

Nothing like a new set of wheels & that new car smell, the payments i can do without lol.  

Had to bathe the puppy before 6 am , apparantly ate something he shouldn't have ewwww.  Heck of a way to start the day.  

Dr Who - will give her a whirl but scratching head indeed.  Perhaps in the clean slate, new writers/actors vein, but still, I'm in agreement with carole, it smacks of pandering.

Mac i picked our house exactly for that reason, used to love the sun waking me up.  Now that the mr is on rotating shifts we have the blinds & blackout curtains firmly in place.

Tink Good job fattening up that vacation warchest


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday Kohlby......hope it's a great day.


Yep, I am an early riser.......love that morning sun.........when dh was a shift plant manager the blinds and curtains were always pulled tight shut when he was asleep, not a crack of light got in either set of our bedroom windows........but, he's been days for years now, so not the same issue......but for shift workers, blackouts are essential.........

Not a fan of sleeping late, never have been......

Janet, never a good way to start the day.........hope puppy is good now........yeah, I'm out for DW now.......so is dh......

Hope it's a quick day Vicki.........


Such a gorgeous day here........hot hot hot! Well, for us anyway........

Bought a dress for wedding........not sure. I now have three "maybe" outfits....... this latest one I don't need a bolero style jacket........decisions. It's a very light blue, almost aqua colour......not a colour I usually wear, but it yells wedding.......

Definitely grilling outside tonight again for dinner......then watch new GoT tonight........cannot wait! Avoiding all spoilers all day........DS has already watched it.......he lets nothing slip though........

Have a great Monday...........


----------



## Chuckers

Yay for you Wags! New Cars ROCK!  

I wish I was home having tea... sigh... 

55 days until VA-CAY-SHUN!!!!

Happy Birthday, @kohlby!! Hope you get good cake!


----------



## keishashadow

I'll be trying to find GoT on Wednesday when the mr is supposed to have the day off this week.  Surprised to not hear much buzz at all today - yea!

New season of The Strain on last night, a bit slow, hope it picks up.

Sounds like carole will need two more events to wear all the new duds


----------



## wagman67

It has been nice to buy a car and only have to worry about learning all of the features...not buying a car and figuring out what all is wrong with it.

Schumi....I tend to agree with you about the new Who...I posted on another board that if this happened 10 years ago, people might not think it was pandering...but in the current environment, how could it be looked at as anything else? Someone wrote something to the effect of 'They should have just gone for the whole enchilada and made the Doctor a no-legged, one-armed, gender fluid, LGBTQRSTUV, panasian, albino, black atheist...and replace the sign on the TARDIS with one the simply reads: 'Safe Space'.

I will give it a look as I did like her...a lot...in Broadchurch, which, ironically, of which, Doctor Who was the vehicle of destruction...with Chibnall pitching his tent over at Who and now Wittaker.

Time will tell (whovians will get that).

Happy B-Day, Kohlby!!! Enjoy!!! Tear it up if you like tearing it up...or tear it down if you like tearing it down!!!  Great week for B-days...have my mid-century one this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Keisha, I have a couple of events next month that I can wear new outfits, and of course take them on holiday with me for nicer dinners........Loved the first episode of GoT........always worry a new series won't have the same feel, but it was fabulous! Shame there's only 6 episodes of this season.........

Wag......yep, the BBC have a constant agenda today.........I very rarely watch it. If they told me my name was Carole I'd check my birth certificate. 


On my own all day today........some housework this morning then no real plans.......gorgeous day, so time time in the garden and replacing pictures on trip report.........getting there! Slowly.........

Cinnamon pastries, Earl Grey tea and fruit again this morning for breakfast.........I'm hungry already..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi has a more relaxed day.  Time in the garden sounds so lovely.  Yeah, nice of you to replace the pictures.  That was definitely not cool what PB did.  Oh and Yay!  For new outfits.  All sound quite pretty.  

Well, the thunder came last night, but no rain.  Seems it went around us.  We were just enough on the edge of the line of thunderstorms, that we missed all.  But was oh so muggy yesterday, and it feels even more muggy today.  We're starting our next heat wave, so 92 today.  Heat index, over a hundred, with dew point hovering around 70.  So muggy.  Yep, iced tea today.  Earl Gray tea is one of my favorite to drink for breakfast.  Black tea for me, I don't think I have any Earl left.  





  did I say it was hot?    But hey, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, Tuesday. 


Have a great day homies.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> It has been nice to buy a car and only have to worry about learning all of the features...not buying a car and figuring out what all is wrong with it.



I know what you mean.. I have to learn HOW TO USE THE RADIO???!!! But I'll take it as just before I traded my car in, the check engine light went back on.. turns out that the manifold gasket was leaking.. lord knows how much that would have cost.. probably the same amount that I used to put for a down payment on the new car.



wagman67 said:


> They should have just gone for the whole enchilada and made the Doctor a no-legged, one-armed, gender fluid, LGBTQRSTUV, panasian, albino, black atheist...and replace the sign on the TARDIS with one the simply reads: 'Safe Space'.



LGBTQRSTUV made me laugh.. as a member of said group, I feel that we've gone from LGB to the 'Misfit Alphabet Club'.


----------



## keishashadow

Only good thing about tuesday is airfare usually goes on sale. . 

Bike riding & pool time today, topped off with popsicles = my agenda today.

Like lynne it's Muggy to point the crockpot came out & will probably stay out to the weekend.   I'm not big on using it, closed my eyes & picked out a recipe from cookbook lol.  

Chuckers Lol it's seriously hard to keep up as to the acrynoms


----------



## macraven

_spent time getting my AAA renewed.
did not realize it had expired and what a mess trying to get correct answers.

now need to work on my disney cc renewed as it expired but that one happened 4 months back.
too much happening to me and it slipped my mind as i only use it for discounts and perks in orlando.

does anyone know if there are the extra points given to peeps when they open a new disney visa card?

son did a new disney visa last year and there was a promo going on at that time and he received a $250 gift card for opening a new account with them.
we spent that gift card when we went to disney earlier this year.


so my morning has been spent on the phone trying to find info on those cards.
did the sprint sign up for covering my AAA renewal for next time around.
was too late to have them cover this years renewal as my AAA had expired last month.
but, it is automatically in for 2018 now.

janet, i still have not found any cheaper fares on SW yet.
i did book earlier and first leg of the trip had dropped but now is $20 more.
second leg ran me $153 and its still holding at it.

but will look again after i send this off...
might just do nothing if there is a drop as i would lose the points.....
probably will switch over to delta for future trips but i have to book them a good 7 months out to make it worth it.


hope all the homies are doing fine today.
i stay inside until the sun goes down.
hot and humid still outside.
i'm no fool
walmart is open 24/7_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I think they do still offer something for referring new Disney card.  Yep, me too, AC buildings to AC in car.  It's that time of year here.

Stinks you had to waste so much time with AAA.

Crock Pot?  What's that Keisha?  LOL  I do many a stir fry, as fast and doesn't heat up the kitchen too much.



  - Mac, Robo, Me, and maybe Keisha - 76 days, 2 months and 14 days, 1,824 hours, 109,440 minutes, and 6,566.400 seconds.  


 Chuckers.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers.



Back At Ya @Lynne G 

1 Month, 23 Days, 16 hours, 45 minutes 24 seconds.
Or 
1.8 Months
8 weeks
54 days
1296 hours
77,600 hours
4,665,600 seconds


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Chuckers Lol it's seriously hard to keep up as to the acrynoms



And new ones seem to be added monthly.. plus, there's now a movement to amend the 'official' pride flag to be more inclusive.


----------



## schumigirl

51 days for us..........not that I'm counting or anything .........that's till our overnight at airport night before we fly to New York........


Going looking for either hat or fascinator tomorrow.........I like hats! Any excuse to wear one........and no better reason than a wedding.........


Dh has now officially finished work.........

He only goes back in now for his leaving do on the 31st.........they have tea and cakes, then a lunch and he gets to say goodby to his colleagues that way. We have invited his closest work colleagues and partners for a night out in August.........that way we can pick and choose who goes...........

Nothing on tv tonight........

Making strawberry lemonade.........


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl I've heard the term before, but I forget what a fascinator is....


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-martha-woven-pillbox-fascinator-burgundy/p3236294

Not a hat, but sits on the head usually to the side.........

Not the one I'm looking at, but first picture I came to.

The one I'm looking for is more like a giant flower......if I can find it I'll post a picture.........

This is one I'm thinking of.......but got a few to look at.......

https://chescadirect.co.uk/products/black-white-feather-fascinator?source=webgains&siteid=71942


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> And new ones seem to be added monthly.. plus, there's now a movement to amend the 'official' pride flag to be more inclusive.



Really?  guess they just can't leave well enough alone



schumigirl said:


> https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-martha-woven-pillbox-fascinator-burgundy/p3236294
> 
> Not a hat, but sits on the head usually to the side.........
> 
> Not the one I'm looking at, but first picture I came to.
> 
> The one I'm looking for is more like a giant flower......if I can find it I'll post a picture.........
> 
> This is one I'm thinking of.......but got a few to look at.......
> 
> https://chescadirect.co.uk/products/black-white-feather-fascinator?source=webgains&siteid=71942



Wooooohoooooo enjoy 'your' retirement!

I'm sure princesses Eugenie & Beatrice are lovely girls, but some things cannot be unseen lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oh but those so remind of England.      Hehe, all the women seemed to have those fun hats.


----------



## macraven

_the sans is a good way to find information ........

would have never looked for those hats/head pieces unless it was posted here_


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> And new ones seem to be added monthly.. plus, there's now a movement to amend the 'official' pride flag to be more inclusive.



Yeah, unfortunately, the more "inclusive" they 'try' to be, the more exclusive they become. Makes me laugh at the people that are the loudest screaming tolerance...so nobody can hear anyone with a different opinion.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Really?  guess they just can't leave well enough alone
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooohoooooo enjoy 'your' retirement!
> 
> I'm sure princesses Eugenie & Beatrice are lovely girls, but some things cannot be unseen lol



Lol.........yes those were "different" At least things like that are usually kept for weddings......not an every day item. I love hats and fascinators........but yep special occasions only unfortunately........

Yep, we're ready to enjoy.......although I'm already well rehearsed having chosen not to work for many years......it won't take Tom long to catch up .........he cleaned out his offices yesterday........didn't bring much home at all.......couple of pictures and some personal items.........didn't take long.


Haven't got up yet.........sounds not very nice outside...........although my tummy is rumbling.....nothing unusual there........will get up soon...........though not as loud as thunderstorm we had during the night........first for a while.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, 80 degrees at 6am this morning.  Going to be steamy again.  Yesterday topped off at 94, today should be 95.  Yay!  In the start of a longer heat wave.  Seeing Sunday may be the breaker.  86 they say will be Sunday's temp.

Congratulations to Tom on his retirement. 

Yep, I doubt I'll have much, maybe a small box and a few pictures, though I have around 10 more years before I can retire.

But, you know what day it is?  Well, not for Keisha or Schumi's DH, and Schumi, of course, but it's hump day, and Keisha's reminder is here:









Yes, it is Wednesday, and that means a Friday is a few days away. 

Awesome homies, have an enjoyable Wednesday.

Time for my tea.  And, remembered the pound cake.  Little one left some for me.


----------



## macraven

_Yea
It's Wednesday _


----------



## keishashadow

Rumbly tumbly? That's my speciality!   the mr is off work  = bacon once he rears his head.  Probably the last cooking I'll do today.  Like Lynne it was awfully hot & sticky when i woke, yikes.

At the point where raccoons have lost favor with me.  Sneaky things keep figuring out how to break into my garbage cans despite having locking lids/tie downs, you name it.  

Last night heard the season's first rabid coon.    The sound they make is unearthly.  They aren't hard to spot once they crawl out into the daylight, look like a drunk ambling about until someone puts them out of their misery.  So creepy, worrisome with pets & kids.  Seems early for them to pop up though, usually not until mid August.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 



Lynne had sat down with my coffee and was looking at the Sans and you said it was Wednesday and realized I had not put the trash out for pick up today.....it is on the curb now......thanks to your reminder.......when you are retired sometimes the days run together a little. Thank you for the hump day reminder.

Schumi you and Tom will enjoy his retirement. I love having my fella home with me all the time.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac . Hope you are doing better everyday.



A little HHN get well motivational.


----------



## macraven

_i'll admit since we retired, days of the week mean nothing to me except when walking dead is on....

always come here to see what day of the week it is....._



_Thanks Robo!
_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, we get rabid raccoons around too.  Seems the cop shot one near our neighborhood park the other day.  It is scary, as pets might want to go after a mad coon.  It is blessedly hot already.  Iced tea for me.  And you said bacon?  Oh yeah, I'd take that.  And since those fast fingered coons want the chickens so bad, neighbor electrified the fence.  A couple of good zaps, and the raccoons haven't have chicken dinner yet.

Nice to enjoy your cup of coffee Robo.  Glad to see all is well with you and family.  Trash day was the other day, and had to pull over, and remove the cans from the end of the driveway.  Glad to see yours went out in time.

Always sending good thoughts Mac.  Hope the healing is going well, and pain is going away fast.  Hang in there, will be happy to see you walking or riding pain free with a new knee.  

and a funny:






  - keep those cats in order Mac.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_perfect cat picture to make me giggle...

our cat Bluer is just like that.....so i always have to close the door when i'm in the bathroom_


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, the more "inclusive" they 'try' to be, the more exclusive they become. Makes me laugh at the people that are the loudest screaming tolerance...so nobody can hear anyone with a different opinion.



I don't understand how a RAINBOW needs to be more inclusive? There's not one color in there that represents any one specific group.. IT'S A FREAKIN' RAINBOW!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Last night heard the season's first rabid coon.  The sound they make is unearthly. They aren't hard to spot once they crawl out into the daylight, look like a drunk ambling about until someone puts them out of their misery. So creepy, worrisome with pets & kids. Seems early for them to pop up though, usually not until mid August


Holy cow I just had a flashback to reading Stephen King's Cujo! no no no...


Robo56 said:


> ynne had sat down with my coffee and was looking at the Sans and you said it was Wednesday and realized I had not put the trash out for pick up today.....it is on the curb now......thanks to your reminder.......when you are retired sometimes the days run together a little. Thank you for the hump day reminder.


i FINALLY got smart and put a reminder on family google calendar for trash to go out Monday night-did this Tuesday morning as I watched garbage truck drive away and realized tradh hadn't been taken down...


Chuckers said:


> I don't understand how a RAINBOW needs to be more inclusive? There's not one color in there that represents any one specific group.. IT'S A FREAKIN' RAINBOW!


----------



## Monykalyn

Had house to myself for a couple hours today-does NOT happen often over the summer-so I ....cleaned, and skinned and froze tomatoes, and made tomato sauce (can you tell I have tomatoes?).  Chicken mole with rice and mexican beans tonight (Courtesy of Try the World Box)-but as it turns out it is just me and oldest DD and she is running off to work in a bit...that means I'll be alone again for awhile-the Netflix is MINE.

And the cuddle chicken fell asleep on the boy this morning...


----------



## macraven

Hate missing trash days too

In the heat we have, the container reeks


----------



## macraven

MonyK 
I'm still waiting for the rooster video


----------



## Lynne G

Too funny the sleepers.  My brother's picture was taken with his new granddaughter, he was watching her, both were sound asleep.

Hehe Mac.  My long ago dog used to whine something terrible and scratch the door if we closed the bathroom door.  One day, dog jumped into DH's shower.  That was fun.  Also never needed a pillow under the baby, dog's head was in my lap.  The two dogs were good too, food licked off floor, chair, hands, and face when the kids were tots.

Nice, very warm evening.  Older one turned up the AC.  Tomorrow, 10am will see 82 degrees.  Next 2 days, heat index over 100 degrees.  Kids better drink like fishes.

What was in the croc tonight Keisha?  I fried up chip steak and peppers and onions.  Cheesesteaks.  Water ice for dessert.

Food Network on, kids need to give mom some TV time.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, I hear you about the heat
On the 11:00 news tonight, our temp was 81
Usually temps are down to in the 70's by this time 

Have to do errands tomorrow so aim to get that done by 9 am and not be in the high heat

No cooking but will eat out Thursday night

Sounds like your heat way will stick around for awhile 
You do have ac, don't you?
Anyone that doesn't must be miserable with the heat you are having_


----------



## Lynne G

HELLO!  The sun is shining, the air is still, and oh so muggy.  The low last night was 80.  Oh joy!  Revised high temp this afternoon:  97. Extreme Heat Advisory from noon today until 8pm tomorrow.  Even down the shore, the water's nice too, 79 degrees.  We usually don't see that warm of weather until mid August.  A corker they say.  

Oh yes Mac, AC in the car and house.  I didn't hear the house AC turn off until around 5:30am.  

Thirsty Thursday it is today.  Drink up, it's hot hot hot.  







Yeah, I feel like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish it was a day to be lazy.  Oh well.  Time for tea.  Throw back a cool drink and stay out of the heat, have a great day homies.


----------



## schumigirl

It's Thursday.........

Just back from getting hair done.......always love that just done look.......will get it done again just before we leave in September though............all appointments made......waxing, hair, pedicure and I'm sure there's something else.....

Off out shopping this afternoon........but miserable here, but not cold. No need for A/C in this country.....well except in our cars of course......wouldn't be without that....

New washing machine comes tomorrow.......was supposed to be earlier but I changed my mind and ordered a different one........dh is used to me now.......

Time for lunch...........


----------



## keishashadow

If i hear Despacito one more time i may do murder

Mac since deads' are done for awhile u need to find another Sunday show haha



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keisha, we get rabid raccoons around too.  Seems the cop shot one near our neighborhood park the other day.  It is scary, as pets might want to go after a mad coon.  It is blessedly hot already.  Iced tea for me.  And you said bacon?  Oh yeah, I'd take that.  And since those fast fingered coons want the chickens so bad, neighbor electrified the fence.  A couple of good zaps, and the raccoons haven't have chicken dinner yet.
> 
> Nice to enjoy your cup of coffee Robo.  Glad to see all is well with you and family.  Trash day was the other day, and had to pull over, and remove the cans from the end of the driveway.  Glad to see yours went out in time.
> 
> Always sending good thoughts Mac.  Hope the healing is going well, and pain is going away fast.  Hang in there, will be happy to see you walking or riding pain free with a new knee.
> 
> and a funny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - keep those cats in order Mac.  LOL



IDK my pets cringe & slink away when they hear a crazy coon, me too.

Don't pee on the electric fence . 

Congrats on booking your holiday trip!  Woohoo



Monykalyn said:


> Holy cow I just had a flashback to reading Stephen King's Cujo! no no no...
> 
> i FINALLY got smart and put a reminder on family google calendar for trash to go out Monday night-did this Tuesday morning as I watched garbage truck drive away and realized tradh hadn't been taken down...



Yep, that's pretty much the vibe re the crazy coons.  



Monykalyn said:


> Had house to myself for a couple hours today-does NOT happen often over the summer-so I ....cleaned, and skinned and froze tomatoes, and made tomato sauce (can you tell I have tomatoes?).  Chicken mole with rice and mexican beans tonight (Courtesy of Try the World Box)-but as it turns out it is just me and oldest DD and she is running off to work in a bit...that means I'll be alone again for awhile-the Netflix is MINE.
> 
> And the cuddle chicken fell asleep on the boy this morning...



I have serious tomato envy.  

Do have 12 foot plus sunflowers lol


----------



## macraven

I keep thinking I should have a large vegetable garden 

Maybe next year as I do want one
At my first house, I kept one for ten years
Hated rabbits and squirrels that got into it but have very few of them around our place


----------



## macraven

Keisha have not found anything on tv on Sundays except the weather channels that I am watching


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Had house to myself for a couple hours today-does NOT happen often over the summer-so I ....cleaned, and skinned and froze tomatoes, and made tomato sauce (can you tell I have tomatoes?).  Chicken mole with rice and mexican beans tonight (Courtesy of Try the World Box)-but as it turns out it is just me and oldest DD and she is running off to work in a bit...that means I'll be alone again for awhile-the Netflix is MINE.
> 
> And the cuddle chicken fell asleep on the boy this morning...



A CUDDLE CHICKEN??? I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Hate missing trash days too
> 
> In the heat we have, the container reeks



I always seem to miss the recycle day... it's every other Monday... and I forget if this Monday is the other Monday or next Monday is the other Monday.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I was up a at the crack of dawn to try and book Trader Sam's again and was told that the system hadn't been loaded yet but was able to book another event instead...now I have to call back at 9 and if it's available cancel the other event and book TS...Disney IT stinks


----------



## Lynne G

I hear ya Tink, I wanted to book a Fantasmic meal at MM, and keep saying nothing available - that usually means not loaded yet.  But the other 2 restaurants are loaded.  I'm going to cancel the H&V one if I can get a MM one.  Frustrating for sure.  Last year, I did a couple of F&W things.  This year, I don't see anything that fits or interests me enough, or what? not paying that price.   So, other than D23 day, I'm just going to enjoy the food and walk around.   Good luck getting Trader's Sam's.  I'll cross my fingers for ya.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I always seem to miss the recycle day... it's every other Monday... and I forget if this Monday is the other Monday or next Monday is the other Monday.



Ours is every other Friday, but it is easy for us to remember, because it coincides with pay day.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Coffee in hand this morning 

Tink and Lynne reading your abbreviated WDW restaurant ressie event plans is like alien language to me....LOL
Did not realize until last year that Disney was doing all these extra food events. Have to hand it to Disney they have come up with a way to wring a lot money out of events other then park tickets and accommodations. Folks seem to like them a lot and are willing to pay large sums of money to attend them.

I wish Universal would give me a call.....LOL..... I would help them pull together a Halloween meal event that would knock people's socks off. I love all things Halloween. Really surprised they have not come up with meal event that is as impressive as HHN. I think they would do very well with a event like that....Hint .....Hint.....

When niece and I did RIP tour last year they had cute Halloween desserts to nibble on before the tour started at Cafe LaBamba.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Just back from getting hair done.......always love that just done look.



I always enjoy getting my hair done. Then I wash it a couple days after my salon visit and it never looks the same....




keishashadow said:


> I have serious tomato envy.




I love a good garden tomato. Mine are not ready to pick yet. MonyK must have great soil and a lot of sun to help with her tomatoes.




macraven said:


> I keep thinking I should have a large vegetable garden
> Maybe next year as I do want one
> At my first house, I kept one for ten years
> Hated rabbits and squirrels that got into it but have very few of them around our place




Mac the squirrels and deer eat the peaches and apples out of our trees and help themselves to a tomato every once and awhile too.


Keisha hope you and hubby are doing better with the respiratory illness you had.


I have a dentist appointment this morning so need to kick it in high gear.....That would be a good HHN house something with a frightening dental twist to it .


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Ours is every other Friday, but it is easy for us to remember, because it coincides with pay day.



I usually remember my day when I come home from work and see all the neighbors' empty recycle bins...


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> I always enjoy getting my hair done. Then I wash it a couple days after my salon visit and it never looks the same....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good garden tomato. Mine are not ready to pick yet. MonyK must have great soil and a lot of sun to help with her tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac the squirrels and deer eat the peaches and apples out of our trees and help themselves to a tomato every once and awhile too.
> 
> 
> Keisha hope you and hubby are doing better with the respiratory illness you had.
> 
> 
> I have a dentist appointment this morning so need to kick it in high gear.....That would be a good HHN house something with a frightening dental twist to it .



Good luck with the dentist! It's never fun.......although I do have a lovely dentist, been with him for over 20 years.......he's 52 and thinking of retiring and I'm dreading finding a new one. I trust this guy a lot. 

Our tomatoes are in a greenhouse.......they'd never ripen with our weather otherwise, they've been gorgeous this year so far and an abundance of them........I am growing my first chilli plant........some nice little red jalapeños are already starting to grow.......I've been warned they are as hot as Scotch Bonnet Chillies........just the way we like them!! Not quite ready yet.......everyone is surprised it's survived as I have no green fingers whatsoever......think they expected it to have died by now.........Your garden does sound idyllic I have to say........

I wash my hair every day, so I don't get to appreciate the expertly done do for very long.......be back to normal tomorrow.........I have simple hair......wash, condition, blow dry and straighten.......nothing fancy and doesn't take long so it's not a bother. 



Did plan to eat out tonight........but it's pouring with rain and neither of us can be bothered going back out.....so, making home made spicy beef burgers and some salad with baked sweet potato........DS is out so he'll eat out. 

Then quiet night again with glass of wine........


----------



## Lynne G

Night sounds lovely Schumi.  Probably homemade bacon and cheese hamburgers for our dinner.  Too hot to eat out.  House nice and cool.  Maybe salad to go with it too.  Salad out of the bag, of course.  LOL

Our trash and recycling day is Monday.  So, we love it, as we can load up Sunday night, all put them out that night too, then our trash guys start up our street by 7am.  

Tomato envy here too.  While I have had gardens in the past, the rabbits and chipmunks have made it not as fun.  My flowers and plants look happy though.  And the Greek Oregano keeps reseeding itself, so we have that.  Oh well, only my kids and DH are big fans of tomato, me not so much. 

Oh Chuckers  -  74 days, 2 months and 12 days, 10 weeks and 4 days, 1,776 hours, 106,560 minutes and 6,393,600 seconds.  Just sayin'

Mac, hope you finished your errands.

Robo, hope all is well at the dentist.

Wags, yep pay day is hard to forget.

Ooh almost lunchtime, so more ice tea needed.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Keisha, the chipmunks love sunflower seeds.  We grew them once too, toasted some, and let the animals and bugs get the rest.


----------



## kohlby

wagman67 said:


> Happy B-Day, Kohlby!!! Enjoy!!! Tear it up if you like tearing it up...or tear it down if you like tearing it down!!!  Great week for B-days...have my mid-century one this weekend.



Happy Birthday to you!  Are you doing anything special?  Hubby has his mid-century one in a few weeks and I feel like I should plan something special for it but there isn't anything he wants.  He grew up with his parents doing nothing for their own birthdays so he's still learning that adults can do something!


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> _spent time getting my AAA renewed.
> did not realize it had expired and what a mess trying to get correct answers.
> 
> now need to work on my disney cc renewed as it expired but that one happened 4 months back.
> too much happening to me and it slipped my mind as i only use it for discounts and perks in orlando.
> 
> does anyone know if there are the extra points given to peeps when they open a new disney visa card?
> 
> son did a new disney visa last year and there was a promo going on at that time and he received a $250 gift card for opening a new account with them.
> we spent that gift card when we went to disney earlier this year.
> 
> _


When we did it, it was a gift card as well - though ours was "only" $200.  It was a while ago though.  In our case, we had to pay a yearly fee for the $200 gift card but the yearly fee was well under $200 so it was worth it.  We just had to remember to cancel it!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Oh Chuckers  -  74 days, 2 months and 12 days, 10 weeks and 4 days, 1,776 hours, 106,560 minutes and 6,393,600 seconds.  Just sayin'



Count downs are fun.. but they REALLY build up the anticipation!

52 days - 1 month, 21 days, 15 hours, 53 minutes, 14 seconds


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Tink and Lynne reading your abbreviated WDW restaurant ressie event plans is like alien language to me....LOL
> Did not realize until last year that Disney was doing all these extra food events. Have to hand it to Disney they have come up with a way to wring a lot money out of events other then park tickets and accommodations. Folks seem to like them a lot and are willing to pay large sums of money to attend them.



They do some events that you don't have to spends big bucks to enjoy. I love going during the Flower and Garden show. The exhibits are free and some really fun stuff to do. The butterfly tent is great and all the topiaries are cool to look at.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Scotch Bonnet Chillies.


I accidentally grew these one year-thought I had grabbed jalepeno plant. STILL have a full gallon ziploc bag of them whole in freezer they freeze great whole)-nice to have when I need something for taco/mexican night.  growing jalepeno this year. Corn just about ready. 
1 gallon ziploc full of whole skinned tomatoes (perfect for chili). 1 gallon chopped tomatoes, 2 pints of tomato sauce. 


kohlby said:


> When we did it, it was a gift card as well - though ours was "only" $200.  It was a while ago though.  In our case, we had to pay a yearly fee for the $200 gift card but the yearly fee was well under $200 so it was worth it.  We just had to remember to cancel it!


we got that offer in 2015-but was the free card-nice rewards. Kept the card although not using it much-still managed to get ~$450 rewards dollars for this trip though, recently upgraded to the fee card as it accumulates rewards faster...


----------



## buckeev

So...Outta the blue, my dear bride sez..."Have you seen those F & W Festival MENU's!?"...
Now, We've been hitched for more than a little while, so I got my "OK to spend $ Radar" pretty well tuned. (Don't have a "Don't spend $ Radar!).  
Coastal Eats Kiosk!!! NOM-NOM-NOM!!!  

Gonna destroy my RR pts probably.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Buckeev got caught hook, line and sinker.  LOL

Oh yeah, Epcot is a place to partake of some good tasting food and drink.

A wahoo for you Buckeev.  Hope the wife is feeling better and you're plotting and scheming more days to your trip.


----------



## macraven

_is today wagman's birthday?

i know he mentioned his was after kohlby's but can't find the post.


better to be early than late, so...._





 *Wags.....*


----------



## macraven

_did the errands and done and back in the house about 9:30

just walked out to the mailbox for the mail and it is hot here._


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday wag.........hope it's a good un........

MonyK.........this is my first chilli plant, but won't be my last. I need to look for different varieties since I've managed to take care of this one.......not sure how limited I am with choice over here.......our winter temps aren't conducive to certain things growing.......but love em all.....any kind of jalapeño. 

Although we call them chillies usually, not jalapeños........can be confused with the dish called chilli......which I hate funnily enough......

Nice sounding trip buckeev..........


It's cooled down a lot tonight.........not long till bedtime over here..........I think it's already getting slightly darker earlier already..........


----------



## Monykalyn

October girls trip is ON!!!
Had to-Frontier flights are running a price war-$39 down, $29 back, switched days slightly-resort went down!
DH couldn't say no.  
Will be at the mouse house 10/7-10/11 and first Food and Wine!  Think I am more excited about October than August 
Gotta run the boy to soccer...


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo to MonyK on the October trip.  That is great airfare pricing. 

A very happy birthday to Wags.  May your weekend birthday be awesome.

It is so hot.

Made very tasty bacon and cheese mixed in burgers.  Only one left.  Even I had a double.  Had to make some Gen. Tso chicken to leave for DH.  One burger would not be enough for him. 

Little One complained there was no lettuce with the fresh tomato slices.  Too bad.  She ate more than her share of the lettuce last night.  I was not going out.  The house is not that cool, but cooler, and less humid than outside.

Getting tired.


----------



## macraven

_monyk, you will like food and wine.
this will be the first time since 2005 i have missed it
just doing the darkside this year.

so close yet so far away, looks like we will be in different parks and no meet and greet ........


buckeev, are you only doing the motherland this fall?
well with all the points you racked up for the last trip months back, you have plenty of them to use for you and your bride

lynne, that is one dish i can not make like i get in the chinese resturants._
_Gen Tso chicken...._


----------



## wagman67

kohlby said:


> Happy Birthday to you!  Are you doing anything special?  Hubby has his mid-century one in a few weeks and I feel like I should plan something special for it but there isn't anything he wants.  He grew up with his parents doing nothing for their own birthdays so he's still learning that adults can do something!



Yeah, the big five-ohh is tomorrow (Saturday)...the wife and boys (plus one girlfriend) say they are taking me out for food...somewhere, but won't say...my guess is Bucca di Beppo (I love that place, but the others just like it). I guess I will find out when the time comes. I don't need a big party...low key is fine with me.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice sounding trip Monyk.........

Wag, hope it`s a great weekend for your birthday......low key is good.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  AC is cranking already this morning.  Triple H today: Hazy, Hot, and Humid.

Friday!  That deserves a Wahoo.

Low key birthdays are nice.  Birthday dinner out nice too.  

Mac, I make quite a few Chinese meals, though also buy from a local place too.

Have to holler, kids are moving slow.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Yeah, the big five-ohh is tomorrow (Saturday)...the wife and boys (plus one girlfriend) say they are taking me out for food...somewhere, but won't say...my guess is Bucca di Beppo (I love that place, but the others just like it). I guess I will find out when the time comes. I don't need a big party...low key is fine with me.



You have a wife, boys AND a girlfriend? You're really going to have a happy birthday!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday all! 

Going to Six Flags tonight! Get some night coaster riding in!!! 

Sounds like a good trip @Monykalyn. Beware of all the drunks in Epcot!  

@Lynne G  1 Month, 20 Days, 16 Hours, 38 minutes and 2 seconds!


----------



## Robo56

morning everyone 

Happy Birthday wagman67

 

50 is one of those milestone birthdays have a great one.

Buckeev and Monykalyn so glad to hear you all are going to get to some vacation time to enjoy F & W.

Lynne love the countdown.

It's going to be smokin hot here today too.

Had dinner with sisters last night. Older sister was passing through on her way to Minnesota. She said it has been really hot in Orlando.

 She said when she passed Volcano Bay one day last week she saw that the park was at capacity at 10:15 in the morning and the park was closed to any additional people.

Chuckers have fun at Six Flags tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Again sweltering in gym, weather. Not supposed to break till next week.

Spent more hours than i care to admit trying to put together 2nd week of Oct trip with DS.  Striking out badly @ Universal & paying thru teeth for 5 nights @ a value @ WDW.  Talk about everything crossed, Think i may have a 2 BR @ WBonnetCreek for not much more a night.





Lynne G said:


> Too funny the sleepers.  My brother's picture was taken with his new granddaughter, he was watching her, both were sound asleep.
> 
> Hehe Mac.  My long ago dog used to whine something terrible and scratch the door if we closed the bathroom door.  One day, dog jumped into DH's shower.  That was fun.  Also never needed a pillow under the baby, dog's head was in my lap.  The two dogs were good too, food licked off floor, chair, hands, and face when the kids were tots.
> 
> Nice, very warm evening.  Older one turned up the AC.  Tomorrow, 10am will see 82 degrees.  Next 2 days, heat index over 100 degrees.  Kids better drink like fishes.
> 
> What was in the croc tonight Keisha?  I fried up chip steak and peppers and onions.  Cheesesteaks.  Water ice for dessert.
> 
> Food Network on, kids need to give mom some TV time.



Nada. Grabbed a $5 rotisserie chicken & a slice of pizza/drink @ $2.50 for me @ sams club yesterday 

DH so sick all night doubt he'll eat a thing pre work.  



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was up a at the crack of dawn to try and book Trader Sam's again and was told that the system hadn't been loaded yet but was able to book another event instead...now I have to call back at 9 and if it's available cancel the other event and book TS...Disney IT stinks



We really enjoyed it, lucky to have a 2nd week to choose last year as the 1st weeks' gone the 1st day.  I remember u got shut out.  Good luck

Ps beware the full-size drinks.  I went back to my bed @ AKV @ 3 pm and laid there the rest of the night.  Room was spinning lol & i had given one full drink to the mr.  Light weight i am, oh the shame



Lynne G said:


> I hear ya Tink, I wanted to book a Fantasmic meal at MM, and keep saying nothing available - that usually means not loaded yet.  But the other 2 restaurants are loaded.  I'm going to cancel the H&V one if I can get a MM one.  Frustrating for sure.  Last year, I did a couple of F&W things.  This year, I don't see anything that fits or interests me enough, or what? not paying that price.   So, other than D23 day, I'm just going to enjoy the food and walk around.   Good luck getting Trader's Sam's.  I'll cross my fingers for ya.



I have jack, maybe a BoG lunch, need to look.

Might try for Japanese beer tasting but $80 pp is awfully steep for food i won't eat (lamb). Better off probably to do do our own impromptu tasting.



Robo56 said:


> I always enjoy getting my hair done. Then I wash it a couple days after my salon visit and it never looks the same....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good garden tomato. Mine are not ready to pick yet. MonyK must have great soil and a lot of sun to help with her tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac the squirrels and deer eat the peaches and apples out of our trees and help themselves to a tomato every once and awhile too.
> 
> 
> Keisha hope you and hubby are doing better with the respiratory illness you had.
> 
> 
> I have a dentist appointment this morning so need to kick it in high gear.....That would be a good HHN house something with a frightening dental twist to it .



Google knotts berry farm for their take.  OMG, it was dreadful - fun 

May have to toss DH in car to urgi care if he doesn't turn corner soon.



wagman67 said:


> Yeah, the big five-ohh is tomorrow (Saturday)...the wife and boys (plus one girlfriend) say they are taking me out for food...somewhere, but won't say...my guess is Bucca di Beppo (I love that place, but the others just like it). I guess I will find out when the time comes. I don't need a big party...low key is fine with me.



A milestone, you are still a young buck in my book.  Enjoy


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Bday @wagman67 ! 
Ugh @keishashadow - hope the DH is feeling better.
Did my garden picking early-when I let the chickens out.  Found my culprit on who is eating the tomatoes off the vine-lil roo!  He enjoyed green beans and any blossoms he could find off squash and green bean plants. explains why I haven't gotten many cucumbers or squash! moved vines as much as I could back from fence...

I do have good soil-have compost bin, and when I deep clean the coop 2 x year there is beautiful rich layer of dirt under old straw (I use "deep litter" method where i add fresh straw to top layer and mix with older straw top layer). Plus the girls (hens) are allowed in the beds in the winter where they scratch keep weeks to minimum-keeps the soil from getting too compacted.

Going to be another steamer again this weekend. Sitting on deck currently while breeze blows, before sun hits deck. Won't last much longer...


----------



## macraven

*50..........*

WAGMAN67


----------



## Lynne G

On the street feels like 122 degrees out. 

Yuck, stinky gym Keisha.  It is so hot, and now saying heat wave will not be done until Tuesday.  Don't blame ya for not cooking.  Sorry to hear DH not feeling well.  Hope he feels better soon.

That is so funny MonyK, your garden thief.  Chicken neighbors get fresh veggies every day.  Neighbor has a big garden, so I bet he composts too.

With that, may do some errands.  Wearing a hat as well as sporting sunglasses.

Have a nice afternoon homies.  The weekend is arriving soon.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> We really enjoyed it, lucky to have a 2nd week to choose last year as the 1st weeks' gone the 1st day.  I remember u got shut out.  Good luck
> 
> Ps beware the full-size drinks.  I went back to my bed @ AKV @ 3 pm and laid there the rest of the night.  Room was spinning lol & i had given one full drink to the mr.  Light weight i am, oh the shame
> 
> 
> 
> I have jack, maybe a BoG lunch, need to look.
> 
> Might try for Japanese beer tasting but $80 pp is awfully steep for food i won't eat (lamb). Better off probably to do do our own impromptu tasting.
> 
> 
> 
> May have to toss DH in car to urgi care if he doesn't turn corner soon.


We did get to do Trader Sam's last year and had a blast.  We made it back to Pop just in time to catch ME to the airport.  Let's just say we were feeling no pain on the flight home......yeah, those full sized drinks will get you every time. 

Unfortunately, we were unable to get it this time and  I hate it because it was Trey's only request.  I booked the Mediterranean pairing at Spice Road Table instead so at least we get to try something new.  We will visit Trader Sam's and have a few tiki drinks instead...my wallet will thank me.

Hope Mr Keisha is feeling better 

@wagman67 ....wishing you a weekend I  stopped counting after 40.

@Chuckers enjoy those coasters at 6 flags...I  grew up 5 minutes down the road from our local 6 flags and remember when it cost $1.75 for admission the first year...those were the days.

My countdown is now at 53 days 

@Lynne G ...my Disney luck has run out for this trip...no Trader Sam's, no FoP fastpass ...I'll keep trying to get the fp and if not then we will enjoy the queue with everyone else.

@Monykalyn ...wish I still had my compost pile, chicken litter makes the best black gold.  

We still need the video of little roo crowing.

I'm having a lazy day since it's too hot to do anything with temps in the mid 90's.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and stay cool, my friends


----------



## Chuckers

Work has been a series of fires today.... there are some days it just doesn't pay to chew through the restraints.

@tink1957 This is the first time I will be able to do the coasters in the dark. My favorite time to ride coasters!


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> We still need the video of little roo crowing.



Think he is too hot to crow today-no one is moving around much - there is a nice breeze but it is just blowing hot air around lol!
I tossed ice cubes in all their water trays and it was kinda funny watching them trying to figure out what that was. Didn't bring my phone with me to video it though.

Did some errands and now sticky - did manage to come out of Sam's Club under $100 (it was $98 and change but still-and totally forgot to redeem gift card again-does anyone else do the walmart savings catcher?)

Got a sampler bite at grocery store that had basically caprese on baguette-surprised me that the boy liked it so we bought the baguette and decide we are having appetizer night tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Did some errands and now sticky - did manage to come out of Sam's Club under $100 (it was $98 and change but still-and totally forgot to redeem gift card again-does anyone else do the walmart savings catcher?)




Yes, I loaded the Walmart App on phone last December. My cousin told me about it. It is awesome. Nice to be making back all that money by just scanning your receipt after you shop with them. They do all the work by looking for cheaper prices on the items you purchased from them as compared to other stores. Very nice


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by today........

Janet, hope your mister is much better today........ and hope your weekend celebration goes well......



Going to friends outdoor 40th Birthday Party this afternoon........looks like rain, but thankfully they have hired a giant marquee, so we'll be dry at least. They have a massive covered hotub on their property too, but can't see it being very popular today.......I don't like hotubs anyway........

Loving my new washing machine........looks nice too. 

Rain is on.......need to find my brolly now.......

Have a good Saturday everyone..........

Oh  wag.......


----------



## Lynne G

May you have a very Happy Birthday Wags.


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun this afternoon Schumi, sorry to hear it will be raining, but at least party should be nice.

Another steamy day.  Feel like temp is 111.  At least not as hot as yesterday.  Chance of severe storms this afternoon.  Some rain passed through around 4 am, but it doesn't s out to sea already, so the sun dried it all up, nothing looks like it rained.

Have a great Saturday.  Love when nothing but enjoying a pool this afternoon.  I assume little one will have to remove a frog or two.  The creek near the pool is lower than it should be.

Time for tea, and bacon.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday morning everyone 

 

Off to the farmers market to see what goodies they have this morning.

Wagman67 have a Happy 50th Birthday. 

 


Schumi have a great time at the party this afternoon.

Lynne enjoy your pool day today.


----------



## macraven

_I adore all the minionions!

Always gets a smile out of me


Good Saturday to all the homies today!_


----------



## wagman67

Thanks everyone...you all (y'all, for us southern inclined) have a good weekend.


----------



## macraven

_i'm so familiar with that accent now........




hope your birthday is special now you hit the magic number of adulthood_


----------



## macraven

_96 with heat index of 102 here.

but st louis much worse..

thursday and yesterday 101 and heat index was high.....

i don't miss living in the st louis area anymore when it is july or august
never had ac in the house when i lived there but was used to it as the only place i lived until i moved to chicago when i was 27

when we were house hunting, every house we looked at was central air.....
and we use it nonstop_


----------



## schumigirl

That is hot mac! 


Today turned out just lovely! Weather turned gorgeous and it was sunny and hot all afternoon with no rain at all.......

Food and drink were excellent. They had caterers and barmen doing all the work......it was a large party! And it was nice to catch up with some people we hadn't seen for a while, some from Saudi who hadn't heard dh was retiring early........such a lovely day.

But just after 11 here now.........bedtime soon for us.........


----------



## Lynne G

And the rain came.  Lights have flickered twice so far.  We are in the middle of a red and yellow colored radar thunderstorm.  Downpours are us.  Just before that, it was 91 and oh so humid.  Feel like 111 this afternoon.  Lovely double dip in the 85 degree pool.  

Wings and cheesesteaks with Cesar Salad.  Just chilling, as rain to be in and off until around midnight.

Sounded like a great party and weather Schumi.

Minions viewing tomorrow morning.   Not too early, as kids will be late sleepers as usual.  Good thing the seats are reserved at the theater.


----------



## Monykalyn

yes @macraven very hot here (not in STL) but MO is hotter than Florida right now! 78 degrees Lake Buena Vista, 96 degrees in Springfield MO. 
Poor lil chicks are panting-may have to whip up an electrolyte solution for them.

Sounds like a great party @schumigirl!

No rain (yet) here-watering garden twice a day for past few days.

Tried to sit on deck-gave up. As my son put it-in 2 weeks (+2 days) we will be IN a pool a Disney so why try to get used to heat out of it?  Good thinking son...

Watching a Dr Who episode with River Song and the last Dr. DD had to explain River's timeline to me LOL


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for reminding me that Dr Who is on MonyK...now I have something to watch tonight.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> yes @macraven very hot here (not in STL) but MO is hotter than Florida right now! 78 degrees Lake Buena Vista, 96 degrees in Springfield MO.
> Poor lil chicks are panting-may have to whip up an electrolyte solution for them.
> 
> Sounds like a great party @schumigirl!
> 
> No rain (yet) here-watering garden twice a day for past few days.
> 
> Tried to sit on deck-gave up. As my son put it-in 2 weeks (+2 days) we will be IN a pool a Disney so why try to get used to heat out of it?  Good thinking son...
> 
> Watching a Dr Who episode with River Song and the last Dr. DD had to explain River's timeline to me LOL



_And I expect you have the heat and high humidity also
West of St Louis always had temps a tad higher and think you are not spared from high heat/ humidity 

We used to say we lived in the armpit of the country when I lived in the Midwest 
Lol_


----------



## wagman67

Just back from dinner...in a food coma. Was nice and had a couple extra peeps join us. Just chilled most of the day...nice and stress free...kinda what the doctor would order for a 50 year old.



Monykalyn said:


> Watching a Dr Who episode with River Song and the last Dr. DD had to explain River's timeline to me LOL



That is not an easy timeline to follow (much less, explain), especially with all the timey-wimey stuff in Doctor Who. BTW, there are parts of the Whovianverse, where you might get strung up for calling the show 'Dr Who'...kind of like when some people on this board are trying refer to the other big park in Orlando, and not their wife.


----------



## Monykalyn

wagman67 said:


> That is not an easy timeline to follow (much less, explain), especially with all the timey-wimey stuff in Doctor Who. BTW, there are parts of the Whovianverse, where you might get strung up for calling the show 'Dr Who'..*.kind of like when some people on this board are trying refer to the other big park in Orlando, and not their wife.*



Glad you had a good bday dinner!
Now she is having me watch the library episode...Doctor Who D)


----------



## wagman67

Monykalyn said:


> Glad you had a good bday dinner!
> Now she is having me watch the library episode...Doctor Who D)



Ooh...that's a good one...the intro of River Song...very creepy...first of a two-parter, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the break to the heat wave, but 87 and very humid air means .

Have a nice Sunday homies.


----------



## macraven

_I bet you are really looking forwards to winter _


----------



## Lynne G

Not really Mac.  We won't see 90 all week.  One thing nice about here is we can complain about the seasons.

Many wires and trees down just north of us.  Luckily, we didn't loose electricity.  Everything wet, and a cloudy day, but rain for today should be not until later tonight.

Trying to get the kids up.  Pond water is moving faster than them.  Particularly little one.

Hehe, older one thought little dyed her hair.  Nope, just almost black as very wet.  If she had dyed it, no way would it have been a darker color.  Sigh.  Teens.  Yes, I have teens.


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday again.........

Been shopping, ironing and baking today. 

Very cool day and Sea fret hanging around........very Fog like.......

Making rib roast of beef for dinner tonight.....DH favourite cut of beef.....will be cooking it soon.......almost like a winters day here, very grey. So a kind of winter meal with roast potatoes and veg seems appropriate.....

I need some more sunshine......


----------



## macraven

_I was expecting to read you did another load of laundry _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I was expecting to read you did another load of laundry _



I did 

That was my ironing..........you know me so well.......lol.....love this new machine.......everything is being washed........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  With rain stopping before commuting, it's 80 degrees, and oh so muggy, and gray out.  No sun to be seen so far.  Yawning start.  I need lots of tea. 88 to90 by the afternoon though, clouds and sun until the next line of storms around dinner time.

I thought I wanted to live in Florida.  One of my cousin's does, and she posted a picture of a fishing spider that decided to make home in her home.  I'd be moving to another house.  That spider was huge.  I think her boyfriend removed it for her.  Ick.  

Saw DM3 yesterday.  I wasn't fond of it.  Little One said it was boring.  Yeah, cash grab to just make another showing of minions fell flat.  Even the heart string parts seem like box checking.  Oh well.  Older one is looking forward to the fall and winter comic book sequels.  I wanted to see Wonder Woman, but neither kid does, so I may go solo, or wait until can rent.  

Hope all had a nice week-end.  Enjoy this last Monday of July.  I can't believe August is next week.  Eeek.


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies _


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning. Tried to sleep in as DH snored. All. Night.
Someone left the slider to deck open so dog could get in and out (his old bladder makes him want to in/out a gazillion times in the morning) and neglected to make sure gate to deck was shut.  Thought I was dreaming when I heard chicken voices but nope! My lil (well roo not so lil now) ones decided to come on in
He's a handsome boy but NOT in my house
Arg more coffee needed...


----------



## Lynne G

He's really nice looking MonyK.  That's so funny that he let himself in.  Lil Roo is quite big, agreed.  Hope your coffee was hot and plentiful.


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn What a beautiful rooster! Is he pet-able? Because I would so want to do that!  
@wagman67 I hope you had a great birthday! Welcome to the 50 club!  

So, I went to Six Flags Friday night... it had been in the low 90's all day.. and they had JUST put out new fertilizer in the park.. The smell was enough to make a vulture gag. My final ride of the night was my favorite coaster in the park - The Wicked Cyclone. It's just AWESOME. I got the front seat and was paired with a girl who's two guy friends sat behind us. She was terrified. After we were belted and locked in, I turned to her, just before we left the station, and said 'Don't worry, no one's fallen out since last week.'


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> She was terrified. After we were belted and locked in, I turned to her, just before we left the station, and said 'Don't worry, no one's fallen out since last week.'


oh that is so evil-er I mean funny!  We get season passes to Silver Dollar City every few years adn Giant Barn swing is our favorite ride (all except DS)
http://www.silverdollarcity.com/theme-park/Attractions/Rides/The-GIANT-Barn-Swing
See how they are all holding on? Oh no-you get far more "air time" by swinging your legs and arms out in front of you-girls and I did that next to a guy who was clearly terrified -we are whooping  and laughing-pretty sure we scarred him from any more thrill rides that day...

And the rooster is able to be petted and held-at least by me. Rest of family he doesn't always allow it but he has never challenged me. I do have the cuddle/therapy chicken who loves to be held though. 

Got my TSA precheck done this am. Then decided to wash car. Then decided to go to auto store for detailing stuff. Then realized I hadn't eaten breakfast (just coffee). And when I walked in door remembered that a DH's friend/work friend is staying the night tonight. And I am still managing to procrastinate cleaning


----------



## schumigirl

Not fond of real life chickens MonyK, but he is handsome.....


I'm a bit grumpy tonight. 

It's been so cold today, cold enough for us to put the heating on. It's July! 


I didn't go out today at all. Tom and Kyle went out looking at cars. Kyle's car is just 2 years old, but he fancies changing it.........he has a Mercedes now, so Mercedes and Audi are the 2 he's looking at. Will look again tomorrow......I like going round showrooms for new cars...........

Quiet night tonight.......with heating still on.........I need some sunshine and heat.........

45 days till overnight at airport........

Oh not grumpy anymore......my lovely DH just handed me a large glass of my favourite red wine.........what a guy..........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Oh not grumpy anymore......my lovely DH just handed me a large glass of my favourite red wine.........what a guy..........



still procrastinating...


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn I would probably try that ride once.. things that just swing or only spin tend to make me a little sick... but I would probably try that.. looks cool!  

I want to pet your rooster! (that sounds SO wrong...)


----------



## macraven

_Little Roo does not look so little now.....

he does have a beautiful coloring of feathers_


----------



## Chuckers

Life is going to become a little more interesting for me... I am 52 years old, kinda set in my ways, and have been single all my life. I had roommates in college and a roommate for about 6 months 12 years ago. 

Tomorrow, I will be getting 2 new roommates and their 2 cats. One of my co-workers at my second job, whom I've known for 2+ years now, is going to wind up without a place to live. He and his wife were going to be living out of their Jeep and trying to put the cats in a 'kitty day care'.  I can't let that happen to someone I know. I have offered them my spare room, which has turned out to be bigger than their original apartment. They're moving in tomorrow. I'm kinda worried about how my two cats are going to react to their two cats... They plan on moving to Virginia (basically because the cost of living is SO much cheaper than here in Mass. They both work retail full time and there's no way they can afford a place up here on their own. So, this will be temporary.. I'm thinking 6 months for them to get back on their feet. Maybe less because they're not going to be paying utilities or rent. (I may ask them for some rent money after the first month, but even if I do, it will be much less than they were paying for their other place.) 

I'm glad to do this, just a little nervous about changing my living situation.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Life is going to become a little more interesting for me... I am 52 years old, kinda set in my ways, and have been single all my life. I had roommates in college and a roommate for about 6 months 12 years ago.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be getting 2 new roommates and their 2 cats. One of my co-workers at my second job, whom I've known for 2+ years now, is going to wind up without a place to live. He and his wife were going to be living out of their Jeep and trying to put the cats in a 'kitty day care'.  I can't let that happen to someone I know. I have offered them my spare room, which has turned out to be bigger than their original apartment. They're moving in tomorrow. I'm kinda worried about how my two cats are going to react to their two cats... They plan on moving to Virginia (basically because the cost of living is SO much cheaper than here in Mass. They both work retail full time and there's no way they can afford a place up here on their own. So, this will be temporary.. I'm thinking 6 months for them to get back on their feet. Maybe less because they're not going to be paying utilities or rent. (I may ask them for some rent money after the first month, but even if I do, it will be much less than they were paying for their other place.)
> 
> _I'm glad to do this, just a little nervous about changing my living situation._


_
i'll pm you on what you should do.
i'm a cat person and don't want to write my usually essays in this thread of heads' up stuff you need to do

but want to say you are a good man to help out the couple
for the increase of water and electricity, ask for them to cover a portion of those bills.
when i lived in the North, electricity was at a high rate._


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers- Good luck with your new roommate situation!  I agree I'd ask them to chip in for electric/water if they are able to and later rent.  They would likely want to if they are there for more than a couple weeks.   MA is expensive!  I remember when housing wasn't crazy there.  On the plus side, my parents made a bunch of money when they sold my childhood home thanks to the increase cost.

Schumi - Sounds like a very smart guy - knowing to hand you wine when the grumpies hit!  



Happy Monday y'all!  Not much going on night now.  We woke up late and got a lot less productive stuff done than usual.  I have a case of the Mondays right now, as do all my kids.  It's hard for them to get motivated when I am not motivated enough to motivate them.  I went to see Hairspray at the Doctor Phillips Center last night.  A couple of the actors had amazing voices.  It was the encore troope.  It's a beautiful building.  The name was misleading though - it's not actually in Doctor Phillips.  It wasn't too bad of a drive, just further than we expected.  (It was 30 minutes away).


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Chuckers- Good luck with your new roommate situation!  I agree I'd ask them to chip in for electric/water if they are able to and later rent.  They would likely want to if they are there for more than a couple weeks.   MA is expensive!  I remember when housing wasn't crazy there.  On the plus side, my parents made a bunch of money when they sold my childhood home thanks to the increase cost.
> 
> Schumi - Sounds like a very smart guy - knowing to hand you wine when the grumpies hit!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday y'all!  Not much going on night now.  We woke up late and got a lot less productive stuff done than usual.  I have a case of the Mondays right now, as do all my kids.  It's hard for them to get motivated when I am not motivated enough to motivate them.  I went to see Hairspray at the Doctor Phillips Center last night.  A couple of the actors had amazing voices.  It was the encore troope.  It's a beautiful building.  The name was misleading though - it's not actually in Doctor Phillips.  It wasn't too bad of a drive, just further than we expected.  (It was 30 minutes away).



Lol......yes he's a very wise man.......can read my moods instinctively! Well, suppose he should after 27 years together.......lol........wine always mellows me.........

Isn't that Dr Phillips Centre in Downtown Orlando? We went a few years ago to see a local show........dh thinks it's called something else, but I'm sure it's the same place. 


Our schools all broke up on a Friday for 6 weeks summer holiday, so today was first official day and it was so awful.........have friends who are looking after grandbabies during school holidays and they look for decent weather.......

Going to watch Silence of the Lambs in a bit............glad I have the wine!


----------



## Chuckers

I will ask for some payment later on. Just need to get them back on their feet first. They are very grateful and I know they want to chip in.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Chuckers- Good luck with your new roommate situation!  I agree I'd ask them to chip in for electric/water if they are able to and later rent.  They would likely want to if they are there for more than a couple weeks.   MA is expensive!  I remember when housing wasn't crazy there.  On the plus side, my parents made a bunch of money when they sold my childhood home thanks to the increase cost.
> 
> .



I'm already up 10 grand and I've only had the house a year!


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> Lol......yes he's a very wise man.......can read my moods instinctively! Well, suppose he should after 27 years together.......lol........wine always mellows me.........
> 
> Isn't that Dr Phillips Centre in Downtown Orlando? We went a few years ago to see a local show........dh thinks it's called something else, but I'm sure it's the same place.
> 
> 
> Our schools all broke up on a Friday for 6 weeks summer holiday, so today was first official day and it was so awful.........have friends who are looking after grandbabies during school holidays and they look for decent weather.......
> 
> Going to watch Silence of the Lambs in a bit............glad I have the wine!


Yes, it's downtown.  Which I didn't know until after we bought tickets.  It's called the Doctor Phillips Center of Performing Arts.  It includes two theaters, but the main one is called the Walt Disney Theater so maybe that's what he's thinking.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> [USER=592376]@wagman67 I hope you had a great birthday! Welcome to the 50 club! '[/USER]




Thanks....had a great time.



Chuckers said:


> Life is going to become a little more interesting for me... I am 52 years old, kinda set in my ways, and have been single all my life. I had roommates in college and a roommate for about 6 months 12 years ago.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be getting 2 new roommates and their 2 cats. One of my co-workers at my second job, whom I've known for 2+ years now, is going to wind up without a place to live. He and his wife were going to be living out of their Jeep and trying to put the cats in a 'kitty day care'.  I can't let that happen to someone I know. I have offered them my spare room, which has turned out to be bigger than their original apartment. They're moving in tomorrow. I'm kinda worried about how my two cats are going to react to their two cats... They plan on moving to Virginia (basically because the cost of living is SO much cheaper than here in Mass. They both work retail full time and there's no way they can afford a place up here on their own. So, this will be temporary.. I'm thinking 6 months for them to get back on their feet. Maybe less because they're not going to be paying utilities or rent. (I may ask them for some rent money after the first month, but even if I do, it will be much less than they were paying for their other place.)
> 
> I'm glad to do this, just a little nervous about changing my living situation.



Way to go...props to you for helping others. I hope they understand the sacrifice you are making, because that is a huge life change, temporary or not.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  Tuesday it is.  Chicken Parm night for us.  No tacos.  At least that's what I'm thinking.  Little one is on a pasta kick. 

A very gray and cool start to this rainy day.  Thunderstorms came through last night.  Towards the end, a very close strike of lightning.  A minute later, the local fire siren went off.  Guess it hit something.  Older one said he smelled smoke.  I didn't, but had to have a look around the house just because.  Nothing on the late night news, so whatever got hit, wasn't caught on video.  More rain today.  

That was very kind of you Chuckers.  I hope they do get on their feet, and much appreciate your help.

Now Wags is in the 50's club.  Glad to hear your birthday was a great time.

MonyK, did you get your get up and go yet?  It's the weather.  Sticky and icky.  Makes ya want to do nothing. 

Kohlby, that's interesting about the different theaters.  Haven't seen Hairspray in years.  It's more enjoyable when most of the singers can really sing.   HeHe, little one liked Pitched Perfect when it first came out.  One of the movie trailers was for PP3.  I got stink eye when I asked if she was interested in seeing it.  That will not be one of the fall movies we will be seeing.  She does like some pop music, but is a rocker at heart.   

Yeah, where is PC?  Half the summer over, so the offspring are probably keeping him busy.  Hope all is well your way PC.

And TinyD - hope all is well from you, no hear from ya.  

Schumi - heater on in July?  Eeek.  Even though it's not that hot out, heard the AC on this morning.  While not that hot, with the rain last night, it's oh so muggy once again.

Mac, hope you are feeling less or no pain now.  Sending well wishing mummy dust, always.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Isn't that Dr Phillips Centre in Downtown Orlando? We went a few years ago to see a local show........dh thinks it's called something else, but I'm sure it's the same place.


 Carole...this should help you out:

https://www.drphillipscenter.org/


----------



## Robo56

Morning


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Up having my coffee. We have been properly minionized this morning.....LOL.......

Have family coming in from out of town this afternoon. Put a dry rub on some ribs last night and will put them in crockpot in a little while. Twice backed potatoes in the icebox and a couple strawberry pies made. Dining room table will be full this evening. That's how this Nana likes it. Always nice to see family.

Monykalyn love the picture of your Lil Roo. He is a beauty.

Wagman67 glad to hear you had a great time at your birthday dinner.

Lynne where's our countdown?  You are at keeping the flame burning for HHN.

Speaking of HHN. I wish they would release some more house information.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning


----------



## Robo56

Oh and one for Schumi


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Tink


----------



## Robo56

A get well minion for Mac.


Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo's had too much coffee.  LOL Good Morning Robo.  That meal for the family sounds lush.  Always nice to connect with family.  

Good Morning Tink.  Hope your coffee is hot and plenty.  

oh, our count down for the Fab 4 - Mac, Robo, Keisha (a maybe) and me:  69 days, 2 months and 7 days, 9 weeks and 6 days, 1,656 hours, 99,360 minutes, and 5,961,600 seconds.  Nine more days until the fastpass try.  Guess I'd better get over to the ITT office and buy my ticket.  And eek, have to renew the darkside AP that expires in August too.  Well, I'll wait until later next month for that. 

Need more tea.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Way to go...props to you for helping others. I hope they understand the sacrifice you are making, because that is a huge life change, temporary or not.



They do. They're very grateful. It's going to be tough because I am old and crotchety


----------



## Chuckers

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers...I really admire you for helping out your friends.  I know that I would have a hard time living with someone other than family as I am old and set in my ways.  Best of luck to you and I hope they get back on their feet soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...this should help you out:
> 
> https://www.drphillipscenter.org/



Yes that's the one.......although we can't even remember what we were doing there.......lol........



Robo56 said:


> Oh and one for Schumi
> 
> View attachment 255942



Nice Robo..........loves me some Michael Myers! Yes, we need some more houses announced.......won't be too long..........



Well, spent most of the day in car showrooms........the boy decided to upgrade to a better Mercedes after all.......bigger engine, more toys........usual stuff. Thinks he'll keep this one till it's 4 years old instead of the 2 years he's had this one.......

Will get it 1st September.........unless factory order takes longer.......do love test driving new cars though. 

Sun came out this afternoon.........was lovely, but gone cool again tonight......

Hope everyone's good..........


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> They do. They're very grateful. It's going to be tough because I am old and crotchety



I think you have a big heart and have extended a helping hand to your friends. So I think that removes you from the old and crotchety category.



Hopefully the Kitties will get along fine.

LOL.......I don't have cats so I hope this is not mating ritual........I think this is a cute kitty giving another kitty a back rub...


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo's had too much coffee. LOL Good Morning Robo. That meal for the family sounds lush. Always nice to connect with family.




Yep on the coffee.....LOL....New I would need to have a caffeine fix to get the keister going this morning. Thanks for the count down Lynne



schumigirl said:


> the boy decided to upgrade to a better Mercedes after all.......bigger engine, more toys........usual stuff. Thinks he'll keep this one till it's 4 years old instead of the 2 years he's had this one.......




Congratulations to your son on his new wheels. Yep, boys have to have their toys for sure. So glad to hear he found what he wanted.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> I think you have a big heart and have extended a helping hand to your friends. So I think that removes you from the old and crotchety category.




Aww.. thanks... Now git off my lawn!


----------



## buckeev

You're a Good Man Charlie Brown...errr Chuckers!  

2 weeks 'till "Crab Con". (Baltimore trip!). I have no idea how I'm get all of these jobs done! 1 shirt at-a-time, I guess.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yep it's Wednesday.  Good Morning homies.  Oh, and Good Afternoon Schumi.  

After all the beautiful, though oh so hot sunny days, it's another gray, and really dark gray day so far.  No sun to see, 60 last night, no need for the heater, but no need for the AC either.  We're at 10 degrees below should be temp all week. With more thunderstorms to round out the work week.

Oh and speaking of those that are still working, and those that are not, it's hump day.  Yes Keisha, the camel reminder for Wednesday.





 Yes, hump indeed, and that means Friday is not that far away.

Time for hot tea.  Lovely pound cake too.  Perfect breakfast.

Have a great day all.  Including crabby Buckeev.  Sounds like a fun trip Buckeev.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all! Hope life is treating you well! 

The new roommates have moved in... The cats saw each other last night.. and there was some hissing and growling... then we shut the door. 

Less than 4 million seconds until vacation!!


----------



## keishashadow

I need a camel, or a Marlboro light. Haven't had a smoke in over 15 years and have been jonesing

Got word friday afternoon my soon to be 87-year old Mom had 'eloped' from her nursing home.  She was eventually found near the complex's (size of a small town) large lake, physically unharmed. 

In a non-motorized WC, she has mild Alzheimer's along with her physical issues but was able to carryon intelligent conversations and enjoy our visits.  unfortunately, she is decidedly off her norm now after the change in events.  Hoping she rebounds back after the treatments she'll be receiving. The disease is insidious enough, she sure didn't deserve this.

I am all over the facility as to investigation and implementations to their protocols/employee education but absolutely stunned this sort of thing can happen in a facility that is said to be #1 in the state and among the best in the country.


----------



## Lynne G

That is scary Keisha.  Hope Mom is back to routine and comfy in her room.  Stinks to get old.  I hate all the diseases that rob minds and bodies. 

Good to hear from ya Chuckers.  Hope the cats all decide to tolerate each other.  Wahoo to the countdown.

and Mac - 





need more tea.


----------



## macraven

Hugs Janet 


I'm sure this is stressful for you 

Keep doing what you are doing for mom


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I need a camel, or a Marlboro light. Haven't had a smoke in over 15 years and have been jonesing
> 
> Got word friday afternoon my soon to be 87-year old Mom had 'eloped' from her nursing home.  She was eventually found near the complex's (size of a small town) large lake, physically unharmed.
> 
> In a non-motorized WC, she has mild Alzheimer's along with her physical issues but was able to carryon intelligent conversations and enjoy our visits.  unfortunately, she is decidedly off her norm now after the change in events.  Hoping she rebounds back after the treatments she'll be receiving. The disease is insidious enough, she sure didn't deserve this.
> 
> I am all over the facility as to investigation and implementations to their protocols/employee education but absolutely stunned this sort of thing can happen in a facility that is said to be #1 in the state and among the best in the country.




You're doing an amazing job Janet under very tough circumstances...........


----------



## schumigirl

After a morning of downpours, we finally have sunshine.........isn't very warm, but least it's not our usual grey skies for a change.........


Made some plans for NYC this morning......think we have a decent "rough" itinerary.......nothing set in stone though except for day out in Long Island, Wicked......and a meal at The Plaza........rest is changeable of course. 

Not used to this planning business........


----------



## Chuckers

I hate when my workday is interrupted by actual work.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> After a morning of downpours, we finally have sunshine.........isn't very warm, but least it's not our usual grey skies for a change.........
> 
> 
> Made some plans for NYC this morning......think we have a decent "rough" itinerary.......nothing set in stone though except for day out in Long Island, Wicked......and a meal at The Plaza........rest is changeable of course.
> 
> Not used to this planning business........




Yay for Sunshine!  Have you seen Wicked? It's really good. I liked the book a lot better tho.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I hate when my workday is interrupted by actual work.




So inconvenient of the company you work for to disrupt your schedule.....


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> So inconvenient of the company you work for to disrupt your schedule.....



I KNOW! I have web surfing to do!


----------



## Lynne G

or DIS surfing.  Hope your work day goes fast Chuckers.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Yay for Sunshine!  Have you seen Wicked? It's really good. I liked the book a lot better tho.



Yep, I've already seen Wicked 3 times in NYC and once in London.....but my DH has never seen it. Not quite sure what he'll make of it.  One of my all time favourite films ever and yep, I love the show. 


Just back in from my Wednesday night out with friend........always nice to pass a few hours eating a nice meal and chatting........no wine as I was driving tonight........may have some now though........


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> I am all over the facility as to investigation and implementations to their protocols/employee education but absolutely stunned this sort of thing can happen in a facility that is said to be #1 in the state and among the best in the country


Oh that is scary!  So glad she is OK!  Working in Nursing homes and memory care units-in spite of signs/family member education/staff education etc-if your mom is able to carry on a conversation she may-and pure guessing here-may have convinced an unsuspecting visitor to let her out or "hold the door' for her. Some of our patients are quite clever in trying to get out-staff obviously knows the high elopement risk people-but I can see a few of our residents doing this under the right set of circumstances. NOT trying to excuse or downplay the danger or what happened to your mom at all(!)-I just see the how a human institution could have faults...and I know our staff would feel absolutely awful if this happened on their watch. Staff that care for these folks really care on a personal level as well. It is why burnout can be so high. Hopefully this is resolved to your satisfaction that it won't happen again and policies are in place.

Wednesday-off today so made the "all day spaghetti sauce" aka bolognese-makes a huge pot so dinner is served tomorrow too -especially as it turned out only me and the boy are here for dinner. But the tomato sauce was made from the tomatoes I picked this am, the onions and carrots came from the garden as well, I use a combo of ground venison (from the deer my DD got) and local ground beef. Did some grocery shopping-local store had huge sale on cereal (which we are going through like crazy this summer)-$50 worth of cereal-paid $20 after all the discounts/coupons. 

Now enjoying a blood orange Italian soda (also found on sale) with splash of vanilla vodka-so good...

Lil Roo story of the day-DH started mowing in area he was scratching for bugs by retaining wall-I was watching at top of deck-startled Lil Roo so bad I called him to come to mama and he nearly flew up the stairs-cuddled him for a while - think he would have taken a longer nap but it was hot on deck even in shade.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, your chickens and roo sound like my neighbor ones MonyK.  One in particular loves to be held and cuddled.  Jumps right into her arms when called.  They are old now, no more eggs, but they still entertain and are treated as pets.

Time for chocolate covered pretzels and a glass of blush wine.  Kids are being nasty, as both seem tired.  It was not a hot day, but I think the kids they watch were in fine form as it was parent visit day.  Pasta and pizza for dinner.  And a salad for little one.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  Started the day off with a headache.  So,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yeah, it's going to be one of those days.  Another gray start, and more rain, with severe thunderstorms once again coming to visit.  My sunglasses need sun.  LOL  Drugs and tea with poundcake.  Yep, another lovely breakfast.  






  - drink up, throw back a memory and a drink.  Enjoy your Thursday homies.

And the the countdown:

67 days, 2 months, 5 days, 9 weeks and 4 days, 1,608 hours, 96,480 minutes, 5,788,800 seconds.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yep, I've already seen Wicked 3 times in NYC and once in London.....but my DH has never seen it. Not quite sure what he'll make of it.  One of my all time favourite films ever and yep, I love the show.



What is this film you speak of??? Wicked was never a movie here in the states....


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Janet  I know how hard it is dealing with a parent who has Alzheimer's...hang in there.

Lynne...hope your head feels better 

Monyk...that's so cute about little roo, I love your chicken tales.

Carole...one day I hope to visit NY and see Wicked.  It was here in Atlanta last year I think but we didn't get a chance to go.

Another hot day here, I think I'll go get a few things planted before it hits 90 

Only 47 days to go


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> What is this film you speak of??? Wicked was never a movie here in the states....



Not sure if you are just playing, but in case you are not: Wicked is a play...based on The Wizard of Oz, with a twist (or two). Our sons' school did a production this spring.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Not sure if you are just playing, but in case you are not: Wicked is a play...based on The Wizard of Oz, with a twist (or two). Our sons' school did a production this spring.



I know all about Wicked  I've read the book and seen the show. Schumi said it was her favorite films... and maybe there is a filmed version across the ocean that I don't know about?


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I know all about Wicked  I've read the book and seen the show. Schumi said it was her favorite films... and maybe there is a filmed version across the ocean that I don't know about?


I figured as much...there is a rumored movie version for Christmas 2019...not sure of details.


----------



## tink1957

There was a film starring Mila Kunis as the wicked witch a few years back but I think it was just on tv.


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - no idea, sorry to hear you have that on your plate too.Hey all, close enough to smell the weekend might be the cow manure.

MonyK - nope, it was an employee who shut off the alarm.she said it went on so long she thought it was malfunctioning. Never bothered to initiate a head count of residents with the warning sensors or tell a supervisor. 

The home prides themselves on being over-staffed by double as to patient care medicare requirements.  One of the reasons it gets such stellar ratings & commands such hefty fees from residents.  Rarely, do they have stafff openings as they pay more than standard rate to employees & offer excellent benefits.  I'm willing to bet they will move heaven & earth to not repeat this huge ding to their reputation.

I had my MIL in same facility with no issues.  did my time volunteering in a different facility my mom retired from 25 years ago, that is first I've ever heard of a resident eloping.  Not sure how that plays out in other areas of the country, but we have such a huge elderly population in western PA, it's big business & they run tight ships.

Almost forgot today is middle DS's BD, glad he texted me to remind.  Going out to dinner for the mom/son thing. Always interesting to see where my boys pick.  I'm guessing italian or chinese.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> There was a film starring Mila Kunis as the wicked witch a few years back but I think it was just on tv.



That was the origin story of the Wizard in Oz. It was in the theaters.. in and out as fast as the tornado that carried Dorothy away.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> I figured as much...there is a rumored movie version for Christmas 2019...not sure of details.



Yes, many names have been attached to the project.. I believe Lea Michele was once tapped to play Elphaba.


----------



## Lynne G

to Janet's middle born.  Out to dinner is always a great way to celebrate.  

Wicked did the theater route here several years ago.  Never saw it.  I vaguely remember the one with Mila.  It's a very long running play in NYC.  Have no desire to see the new film either.  

Wow, Keisha, that is scary that no one investigated why alarm was sounding for so long.  I would hope all would be versed on what to do next time alarm seems to go off accidentally.  Hope your Mom is doing better.  We also have a large senior population.  Lots of facilities around as well.  My DM is at one, and she's doing well.  90 and still kicking.  A funny, my DM has not been one to bother if she was not fit.  She went to a fitness class for the first time in as long as I can remember, and she told me, she didn't release she was so out of shape.   Yeah, I need to get my butt in gear too.   

Headache still there, and no AC is not helping. Thanks for the well wishes Tink.

Iced tea is up for lunch.  Food.  Turkey and cheese sandwich. Boring, but at least it's food.  May look for ice cream or water ice soon as well.  Lunchtime - later homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> nope, it was an employee who shut off the alarm.she said it went on so long she thought it was malfunctioning. Never bothered to initiate a head count of residents with the warning sensors or tell a supervisor.


 oooh boy heads will roll! no excuse!

@Lynne G LOL at the 2x4! Rainy here (need it pretty bad), but the home I am at today the AC keeps going out-well a component they did not replace (when they replace everything else last year) keeps breaking down.

ugh, work...


----------



## Lynne G

We don't really need more rain MonyK.  They are saying 2 or so more inches.  Flooding now a concern.  Good thing though, the rain and sun this spring and summer have been just right for plants. Bumper crop of Jersey peaches. Enjoy locally grown fruit and vegetables.  My neighbor has also shared his tomatoes.  Fort Knox on his vegetable garden too, as we have rabbits, squirrels and crows that also like the garden bounty.  And yeah, apparently the broken part in the AC needs to be ordered, so no AC tomorrow either.  Sigh, the lack of any air movement is not helping the overly warm air.    I think it's cooler outside.  Sigh.  Is it time to leave yet?  Another sigh.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Tink - no idea, sorry to hear you have that on your plate too.Hey all, close enough to smell the weekend might be the cow manure.


Sad to say that my mom passed away in 2009 after a long battle with that terrible disease so she's at rest now.


----------



## macraven

_ for keisha's middle son_



 _to him_


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> What is this film you speak of??? Wicked was never a movie here in the states....



Maybe I should have been clearer........obviously I meant Wicked was based on one of my favourite films ever. I assumed that was a given.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Maybe I should have been clearer........obviously I meant based on one of my favourite films ever. I assumed that was a given.



Probably a given for someone else.. many times I need to be hit with a 2x4 to get the point.


----------



## schumigirl

To young mr Keisha.........

Hope it's a lovely day and a gorgeous meal! You deserve a lovely day out with one of your lovely sons.........


----------



## schumigirl

So.........

Had a lovely day out today with DH and DS.........went to our car showroom and I drove a similar car to what he is getting and loved it!! Lots of fun.........they both drove it yesterday......now picking it up in October as he ordered some extras that have to be added in factory......don't mind waiting a little longer, we will be back by time his car arrives. 

Had lunch out, stopped off in a little pub in the middle of nowhere we had heard about. Only has around 8 tables, but boy was it worth it.......food and service were Fantastic.........really nice day. 

Tonight is a quiet night in........bottle of wine and some tv........


Vicki, get yourself to NYC and see Wicked........it is amazing! Don't know anyone who hasn't loved it......


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Sad to say that my mom passed away in 2009 after a long battle with that terrible disease so she's at rest now.



Aw, so sorry to hear you went thru this, it does affect the whole family

Lynne wow 90 & still exercising, good for your mom. Still no sign of a ripening tomato here, think too much rain all growing season.  The plants looks absolutely prehistoric, never seen them so large but the fruit is small and green as green can be. Sigh. 

Home is barraging me with phone calls every time mom sneezes now lol at least they know i have my eye on them & stepping it up.

Carole vroom vroom 

DS stuck in traffic, may be a late dinner


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Aw, so sorry to hear you went thru this, it does affect the whole family
> 
> Lynne wow 90 & still exercising, good for your mom. Still no sign of a ripening tomato here, think too much rain all growing season.  The plants looks absolutely prehistoric, never seen them so large but the fruit is small and green as green can be. Sigh.
> 
> Home is barraging me with phone calls every time mom sneezes now lol at least they know i have my eye on them & stepping it up.
> 
> Carole vroom vroom
> 
> DS stuck in traffic, may be a late dinner



They won't want to cross you Janet. Good that they know how well you're on the case so well on behalf of your mum. 

Only be a good thing I suppose. 

Love the Sound of your prehistoric looking tomato plant........lol.......we've done ok for tomatoes this year.......one of the few things I can grow without help.......although our jalapeño plant still looks good.......for now!


For some reason we ended up watching YouTube tonight and watching theme tunes of old tv shows from the 70's............Hart to Hart, Cannon, Kojak and a million other shows and things like good old Scooby Doo before they brought in the dreadful scrappy doo.........

Now about to watch something spooky.........not decided yet.........open a bottle of wine first I think........


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Almost forgot today is middle DS's BD, glad he texted me to remind.  Going out to dinner for the mom/son thing. Always interesting to see where my boys pick.  I'm guessing italian or chinese.


Happy birthday to him! How old is the young tyke? (just kiddin'...I assume he isn't anywhere close to being a tyke). July is an awesome month for birthdays and new cars apparently, as there has been a rash of both on this thread...I feel lucky to be part of both factions.



Chuckers said:


> Yes, many names have been attached to the project.. I believe Lea Michele was once tapped to play Elphaba.


Which would be interesting, since the actress that played her mother (Idina Menzel) on Glee was the original Elphaba...and they are closely compared to one another. 



Chuckers said:


> Probably a given for someone else.. many times I need to be hit with a 2x4 to get the point.


Chuckers, you sound like you might suffer from literalism...I know I have an irreversible case of the stuff.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, it`s Friday again...........

Lazy morning........grocery shopping this afternoon........

Secretly bought loads of balloons and banners with Happy Retirement on them.......when DH goes into work for his leaving morning tea and lunch on Monday, will cover the whole front of the house downstairs and inside to with them.........he won`t be expecting that. Also planned a few friends coming round for the afternoon too as he`ll be home around 2ish. Will make some snacks and cocktails. Low key though as it`s a Monday afternoon. Will be having a proper night out later.

Almost lunchtime here.........

Happy Friday.........


----------



## macraven

Just low key?


He will be caught off base and surprises


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, that sounds so nice to do for DH on his retirement.  It is a milestone indeed.  Congratulations to Tom.  Stealthy Schumi. 

It was a soupy and warm 78 degree foggy start to the morning.  Not rain. Fog, and quite thick too.  Thankfully, the rain is to hold off until around dinner time.  I hope to be hunkered down making dinner when it arrives.  Older one is going down the shore tonight.  Hopefully the rain they have tonight will give them a better week-end.  It's a Nor'easter, so the shore is to get 40 mph winds and 4 or more inches of rain.  We get 2 to 4 by the time the storm leaves Saturday morning.  The storm apparently likes our area, as it's a lingering one.  Just means I'll be sleeping in tomorrow.  

Ah, it is Friday.  Thank goodness.  It's so muggy inside too.  No AC again, but at least the temperature outside is not that hot.  It's an iced tea day.  






Good Morning Mac.  Hope you're in less pain now.  Time for water?  Tea convert?  Any coffee in the house?  and a funny:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he he, a bet Mac's cats got breakfast before her.


----------



## macraven

Cats got lucky today
Fed them at 5:45 this morning


No, stopped coffee last month
Lost the taste for it
Took up bottled water to replace it

Hope your weather improves Lynne 
Weekend coming up


----------



## macraven

Schumi
You have to be the all time super planner for surprises

Be sure to take pics when Tom walks into the balloon/streamer house !!


Are you gonna jump out a cake naked for the added surprise!
Jk


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.....yes I have been rather stealth like planning this little surprise......

Yep, this is the low key one mac, or as low key as I can manage..............and I hope he's surprised! He knows the night out with friends and colleagues has been arranged, but won't be expecting a few of our closest friends on Monday.......oh yes I will take pictures........or get someone to take pictures! 



I am starving!!

Off to make turkey, Brie and cranberry toasted sandwiches for us today.....


----------



## Lynne G

oh so muggy - inside and outside.  No sun to see either.  Clouds to thicken as the day progresses.  Hoping to have as lush a lunch as Schumi.  Guess that means I need to eat out.  Turkey and cheese sandwich again is not cutting it.  Did I say it is muggy?


----------



## macraven

_Well I take it as no jumping out of the cake then

A small group of dear friends will be a great for the surprise at home for Tom_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne we are due storms today

Kept thinking when to do my run to the store today 

Heavy rains coming in before noon_


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe and dry Mac.  Since coming in soon, hopefully you can get a quick store run in before any heavy rain.  Tree is starting to turn it's leaves.  Yeah, we'll get storms, but later today.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Which would be interesting, since the actress that played her mother (Idina Menzel) on Glee was the original Elphaba...and they are closely compared to one another.



I was going to say that, but I totally blanked on Idina Menzel's name... DUH. 




wagman67 said:


> Chuckers, you sound like you might suffer from literalism...I know I have an irreversible case of the stuff.



I suffer from not spotting the obvious as well. I have a friend who, when we would go out 'clubbing', would always turn to me and say, 'You do know that guy was hitting on you?' Inevitably, I would response 'Hitting on who, me? I don't think so.'  (And sometimes I wonder why I'm single...)


----------



## Chuckers

Well, the roommates are settling in fine. The wife is starting to feel like she's not taking advantage of my generosity. We are going to try and introduce the cats again this weekend. My black cat, Claude, actually hissed at his 'sister' the other day.. something he's NEVER done. I think he's just confused. Their little orange tabby, Colby, likes to make his presence known every morning at 5 am or so.. 

This should be a fun weekend..  I am stocking up on band-aids and peroxide.


----------



## Chuckers

Ugh.. I am still trying to decide if I should keep the meal plan or get it refunded to a gift card so I can use the money where I want..


----------



## Monykalyn

very Humid here too. Supposed to be better this weekend with storms blowing through.
Hope you are able to pull of the surprise for hubby Schumi! My mom has stealthily been planning a surprise 70th bday for my dad-lots of family coming into town too. The challenge has been-since she got sick a few years ago (cancer/chemo-but clean bill again this year) he took over the checkbook. So she has been getting cash back and stashing it to pay for stuff (he reads the CC statements too). Only has one more week to keep the secret (she said she also feels bad for the small fibs she tells him about the extra cash).

Lil Roo this morning:gave all the chickens some meals worms. He apparently decided that he wanted more attention (about 10 minutes after I went in house) and crowed at bottom of stairs (outside older DD window LOL). When that didn't work he hopped up and preceeded to continue to crow at top of stairs (stamping his feet at me when i went to hush him). but didn't give in to the little monster-who again got vocal. Older DD had enough and went to get him-he settled right on down in her arms, tucked his head in and was ready for a nap! He has got us trained well doesn't he? Not sure how I am going to be able to give him up...Should have taken a picture of his smug lil beak when he got held like he wanted...

TGIF! We leave for ST Louis in one week and to Florida a week form tomorrow! Bout to lose my kid to the Mouse for 5 months...


----------



## macraven

_The meal deal is worth it if you know the prices of the food.
If you buy the higher end meal at ioa potter restaurant, you do come out ahead if you go with the snack that is at a higher price.

That is how i use it when i buy a meal deal._


----------



## Lynne G

I'm with Mac, Chuckers.  I only buy the meal deal if I want the most expensive meal, then the extra drink and snack are a nice cheap bonus.  Otherwise, I show my AP, and pay with cash/credit card.

Spoiled Lil Roo.  That's so funny MonyK.  My one dog used to stomp up the stairs when you yelled at him. Wow, kid off to Disney so soon.

Mac, hope you got to the store before the rain.  Now they are saying rain to start around 8 or 9.  That's fine.  I'll be sleeping through most of the rain.  Wee bit of sun right now.  How it's finding a break in the clouds I don't know.  Tree is still saying rain is coming though.


----------



## Chuckers

Unfortunately, I don't have an AP. Although, I do want to eat at Mythos and I know that's not cheap. The thing is, with the money issues I've had lately with the car/ac/etc, if I keep it, I know that I have at least 2 meals a day while I am there that are paid for. 

BTW @Lynne G: 1 month, 13 days, 15 hours, 40 minutes, 27 seconds. (or 44 days total...)


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers - Another vote for worth it IF you know what you want and the numbers work out.  Some people like knowing it's already paid for and aren't worried about it being worth it financially.  Sometimes it can be worth it for less stress.  As for us, we are number crunchers. 

Schumi - Happy Retirement to Mr. Schumi!  (Also, I like your sink picture.  I need my sink fixed like that).

Lynne - Hope the rain cooperates! 

Keisha - Happy Belated birthday to your son!

Mac-  Do these runs out to the store mean you're improving getting yourself into shape for HHN? 

Monykalyn - That's cute that she feels bad for taking a little money off to plan this for him.


It's Friday!  I'm sitting here trying to get motivated to get child #2's school work done but she's playing very nicely with child #3 so it will wait.  Child #2 often gets annoyed by child #3 so it looks like she'll be able to put off her school work as long as things are going well with her little brother.  I'm headed out later for one of those painting party things.  It's glass wear tonight.  At least we can paint something functional tonight.  Nothing planned this weekend yet - I've planned the next two weekends out though so it's nice to have an unplanned one.  Not sure what we're doing.  We need to eventually head over to Universal before Dragons closes.  Middle child swears she's 54" now though she wasn't when we went on July 3rd and she grows in slow motion.  (She's 11 years old and has been waiting years to be tall enough for Dragons and Hulk.  It wasn't so bad until we moved here and all her younger friends had been tall enough for a while).


----------



## macraven

_Hahahahahhahaha....

my runs are a 4-5 minute drive to walmart for bread, milk, eggs, snacks and diet mt dew for Mr Mac.....

we never decide what to have for dinner until the day of...
one of the joys of retirement and a very small fridge......

impossible to buy for an entire week of food and have it kept in the fridge.
freezer is smaller....

my regret of buying a house where a large fridge would not fit......
the kitchen has sections separated by wood 

whoever created the kitchen floor plans, were more concerned with framing out the appliances with decoratitive wood instead of open space.

in order to gain a shelf in the fridge, i need to buy a fridge for the garage to hold his beer and diet mt dew.


thinking of doing that when he goes on vacation next month.
i'll tell him about it when he returns._


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Aww.. thanks... Now git off my lawn!




LOL....Might have to rethink the crotchety idea...

 




macraven said:


> Are you gonna jump out a cake naked for the added surprise!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family .

Happy birthday to your son Keisha


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Sad to say that my mom passed away in 2009 after a long battle with that terrible disease so she's at rest now.




Tink so sorry to hear about your mom 



Keisha, your mom is blessed to have you looking out for her .


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Kohlby.........we are so excited about early retirement from his business...........and yes, wouldn't that sink be fabulous!!! Yep, if kids are playing nice.......ignore work....... And hope your DD makes the rides.......will be so much fun for her.

mac........we have a wine/milk fridge in our kitchen, large fridge freezer in our utility, large fridge freezer and chest freezer in garage which is just off of utility room.........and we still run out of space at times.......lol......outside one is usually filled with beers and wine too........I'm sensing a pattern here....... But, handy when we go fill up with meat from wholesale butcher........go for it.......mr mac will thank you for it 

And no, definitely no jumping out of cakes.......well, not me anyway.......lol........


Funny old day here........made a mess of moussaka for dinner tonight........thinly sliced potatoes weren't thinly sliced enough.......I blame the mandolin of course.......... so they were still not cooked properly after I baked it for usual time........binned the potatoes and ate the rest, still nice but I don't usually have a disaster like that........

Still........it's the weekend........


----------



## keishashadow

Nom nom, can't go wrong with chicken parm.  Used to be my date food, always enough leftovers or dinner the next day hehe. Gave mine to kiddo who took for lunch.  None of kids are spring chickies



macraven said:


> _Hahahahahhahaha....
> 
> my runs are a 4-5 minute drive to walmart for bread, milk, eggs, snacks and diet mt dew for Mr Mac.....
> 
> we never decide what to have for dinner until the day of...
> one of the joys of retirement and a very small fridge......
> 
> impossible to buy for an entire week of food and have it kept in the fridge.
> freezer is smaller....
> 
> my regret of buying a house where a large fridge would not fit......
> the kitchen has sections separated by wood
> 
> whoever created the kitchen floor plans, were more concerned with framing out the appliances with decoratitive wood instead of open space.
> 
> in order to gain a shelf in the fridge, i need to buy a fridge for the garage to hold his beer and diet mt dew.
> 
> 
> thinking of doing that when he goes on vacation next month._
> 
> _i'll tell him about it when he returns._



As long as it's fully stocked when he gets home, probably won't be an issue.



Robo56 said:


> Tink so sorry to hear about your mom
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha, your mom is blessed to have you looking out for her .



Nice to hear, i try my best, it's akin to having another kid at this point.  Do try to keep what i think her thots would be in mind when making those big decisions.  My siblings abandoned her once her $ ran out, so sad, they'll be the ones making a big scene at the end I'm sure.  Ah well, that's life isn't it?  Make hay while the sun is shining 

No big plans this weekend other than trying to put that 2nd week of October trip to bed.  Cannot believe the lack of rooms at this point around Columbus Day holiday.  Book early & often haha.


----------



## Metro West

I'm spending Friday night listening to my old 12" vinyl records from the 1980s...yes...I still have a record player and they still sound as great as ever!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I'm spending Friday night listening to my old 12" vinyl records from the 1980s...yes...I still have a record player and they still sound as great as ever!



Now that's a Friday night!!!

We still have thousands of vinyl albums, singles and 12". I remember having to have the picture disc versions and coloured versions too when they came out too, even if I had the regular version......lol.....drove my mum mad! Might be worth a small fortune now........

Don't have a record player anymore though, but they're making a comeback apparently.........I need to get one......I have my Wham cd on right now........



Good Saturday morning......well, it's after midday here now........slept late and had pancakes and bacon around 2 hours ago, so not ready for any lunch. Think this may be a day to just graze........

Looks an ok day, got laundry on the lines outside, will be dry in no time. 

Making Singapore style Chicken Chow Mein for dinner tonight.........extra spicy! 

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## macraven

_I could smell that bacon carole_


_Delicious _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I could smell that bacon carole_
> 
> 
> _Delicious _



It was lush.......

Even better when it gets cooked for you........


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Bacon cheeseburgers and lush eggs with peppers and cheese.  Lazy Saturday breakfast.  Did not have steak, so burgers it is.

Morning homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Was going to skip breakfast but sorely tempted now lol 

Never a good idea to go to grocery store hungry like the wolf


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> Ugh.. I am still trying to decide if I should keep the meal plan or get it refunded to a gift card so I can use the money where I want..



I know what others have said, and if you plan to lock yourself into a specific corner, then go for it...me, I would cash in (or credit in, whichever is the better way to say it) and enjoy the food wherever I liked, without having to plan to trek across the park to save a few bucks. I used to love the Meal Deals...now, I don't go near them.


----------



## Monykalyn

Mm coffee.  Nice days this weekend with much lower humidity and cooler temps.  Hamburgers and hot dogs on grill this weekend-have to remember to get the bacon out too.

Lil Roo wouldn't stop crowing this am (was later-after 9 am) so DD finally went to hold him. COntent as a little bug in a rug. She's trying to finish her roommate gifts...


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Janet, never go grocery shopping while hungry!!! Make it a rule not too as I end up buying the whole store out of stuff I don't really need........

Monyk.......that is a cute picture! DD looks so cosy with chicken!! And food sounds good.......hope you have a fun time........and yep, don't forget the bacon 



Minion movie no 3 wasn't great.........I wasn't keen on the 2nd one really, but they should have left it there. Some funny bits of course........but, wouldn't watch it again........

Planning a movie tonight, not sure which one though........may try the golden oldie Evil Dead since it's going to be at HHN...........


----------



## Lynne G

Home made pot stickers for dinner.  Just little one and me.  Men are busy.  Bought  a waterproof camera.  Was cheaper at the checkout then at aisle.  Wahoo.  I hope it takes good pictures underwater on our trip. 

Like the picture of Lil Roo and DD, MonyK.  Yeah, people were wearing long pants with short sleeve shirt or long sleeved shirts with shorts.  Most still wore flip flops though.  It was 69 this morning.  Rain stayed mostly down the shore.  We got around an inch.  Short shower this morning, and most of the rain came around 4 am this morning.  To be a beautiful 85 degree Sunday.  Goodbye rainy low weather systems.  It will be nice to say Hello sun, we have not seen ya for days.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Sunday errands and breakfast are on tap.  

Hehe, woke little one up a few minutes ago.  She asked why I did that.  In more colorful words than that.  Well, the fact that yesterday she woke up at 10:30 and tomorrow, she needs to be up by 7, yeah no slacking this morning.  

It is Sunday, and an absolutely beautiful start to today.  The sun is out, the sky is blue.  

Have a nice Sunday homies.  Need to check on little one.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Cool start to the morning here in my neck of the woods. Nice to have a break from the heat wave.

Monykalyn that is a cute picture of your little roo and daughter.

Neighbor shared their bounty of Roma tomatoes Friday so made some tomato sauce. Then went to farmers market yesterday and bought some peaches and made hubby peach cake for dessert yesterday evening. Now I have some bananas that need to be made into banana bread.

I don't usually do much baking unless I have company coming over. So I will have to find some minions to help eat the banana bread.....LOL...

Lynne always nice to find out you saved more money at the checkout. Hope the camera works well on your trip.

Kohlby hope your little hits a growth spurt so she can ride the coasters. 



keishashadow said:


> Nom nom, can't go wrong with chicken parm. Used to be my date food, always enough leftovers or dinner the next day hehe. Gave mine to kiddo who took for lunch. None of kids are spring chickies



Chicken Parmesan is right up there with one of my fav meals. Our son is going to be 40 in a couple of weeks. It's seems like only yesterday he was a baby. 



 

Stoking the HHN fires. Wish Universal would make a banquet like this at HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday afternoon..........

What a beautiful day here after a rainy start........but stuck in house watching Grand Prix.........sun will still be out when it finishes........

Yes Robo that would make a fabulous feast! That's one I would go to........and they could charge what they liked for it........I'd be there....... Love the sound of your tomatoes and peaches.......never had peach cake, but love peach cobbler........nothing nicer that home grown tomatoes........not a fan of bananas........I love baking though.......I used to always say I wasn't a great baker, but last couple of years or so I would say I've got much better.....haven't had any disasters.......touch wood! 



Lazy afternoon ahead..........cooked 3 crockpots of pork butts overnight.......smell was gorgeous first thing this morning.......so pulled pork for dinner tonight with sweet potato wedges and salad........normal potatoes for my two who don't like sweet potatoes........

DH thinks it's just him and I tomorrow afternoon when he gets home from leaving lunch.......so I had told him we had no champagne in our wine cupboard.......he didn't know I had stocked up with three cases for tomorrow......so he picked up a couple of bottles today and a giant cake.........couldn't tell him it was all organised........lol......still an extra couple of bottles won't go wrong. Not in our house anyway.......

Have a great Sunday...........


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!

Robo I've a freezer bag full of 'the last banana'. Need to do something with them, I'd wind up eating the whole banana bread as nobody else here likes. May make some smoothies for breakfast next week.  Wonder how long bananas are 'good' in freezer, they look fine.



Chuckers said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have an AP. Although, I do want to eat at Mythos and I know that's not cheap. The thing is, with the money issues I've had lately with the car/ac/etc, if I keep it, I know that I have at least 2 meals a day while I am there that are paid for.
> 
> BTW @Lynne G: 1 month, 13 days, 15 hours, 40 minutes, 27 seconds. (or 44 days total...)



JMHO but several items on menu in line with what you'd pay @ CS. I'm fan of the daily risotto   Could always stop in for soup just to enjoy the vibe.



schumigirl said:


> Oh Janet, never go grocery shopping while hungry!!! Make it a rule not too as I end up buying the whole store out of stuff I don't really need........
> 
> Monyk.......that is a cute picture! DD looks so cosy with chicken!! And food sounds good.......hope you have a fun time........and yep, don't forget the bacon
> 
> 
> 
> Minion movie no 3 wasn't great.........I wasn't keen on the 2nd one really, but they should have left it there. Some funny bits of course........but, wouldn't watch it again........
> 
> Planning a movie tonight, not sure which one though........may try the golden oldie Evil Dead since it's going to be at HHN...........



Turned off the minion movie shortly after he met his brother.  Fell asleep last night early on in Spider-Man.  Im sensing a pattern of some sort lol

I was lazy went to closest place - WM & Sams.  Noshed my way thru the free samples 

Don't think anybody has girls of the Disney Descendants fan-base age here; but I'm still dancing.   i snagged one of the new sold out dolls via ordering thru WM.  As much as i enjoy knocking them via people of WM hehe, they do tend to come thru for me on those hot toys if i pre-order them.  



Lynne G said:


> Home made pot stickers for dinner.  Just little one and me.  Men are busy.  Bought  a waterproof camera.  Was cheaper at the checkout then at aisle.  Wahoo.  I hope it takes good pictures underwater on our trip.
> 
> Like the picture of Lil Roo and DD, MonyK.  Yeah, people were wearing long pants with short sleeve shirt or long sleeved shirts with shorts.  Most still wore flip flops though.  It was 69 this morning.  Rain stayed mostly down the shore.  We got around an inch.  Short shower this morning, and most of the rain came around 4 am this morning.  To be a beautiful 85 degree Sunday.  Goodbye rainy low weather systems.  It will be nice to say Hello sun, we have not seen ya for days.



You can make pot-stickers lol who knew. I did a stiry fry, cheated & rigged a combo of premade teriyaki & chili sauce. Nothing left, may be my new go-to.   

Cool here too, hankering for fried chicken fingers, marinated overnight in butter milk.  Will make a cuke salad (since they are exploding in garden, still no tomatoes). Watermelons are getting nibbled on by something.  Have seen rabbits, no idea they'd go for melons?

What camera did you get? We blew thru an Olympus & canon, both leaked.  Bought a Pentax and now it's the camera we tend to use when too lazy to drag one of the fancy ones along.  Hate to say it, with quality of pics on iphone, usually leave camera back in hotel room.


----------



## Lynne G

Easy to make Keisha.  Little one is picky with some and I can make chicken with no onions.  Camera is a little Fuji one, and bundle came with card, case and float ring.  I hope it works well.  Has wifi so will upload pictures to phone, then cloud.  We are a Nikon DSL camera fan. Older one has a Canon DSL, that I like too.

Coffee is hot and on second cup.


----------



## Monykalyn

Coffee on deck- was downright cool this morning- so nice for end of July!
My good egg laying hen did her thing this am-and then she did her egg song as usual . Lil Roo was confused so he tried to sing the egg song too! Was hilarious- wish I'd had my camera to video it. 
Several came for cuddles this morning. Lil Roo wore himself out- he's snoozing

Hamburgers and hot dogs on grill this afternoon. Then I HAVE to get serious about organizing and start packing. 5 days til we leave, I'm working 3 of those, have hair appointment and birthday lunches on day off.  It's so nice on deck though, coffee in hand...


----------



## Lynne G

The sky from last night.  Red skies at night are a sailor's delight.  82 and low humidity today, with a mostly dark blue very bright sky, so home from a long walk.  Chicken parm and noodles for dinner.  That kinda day.  Will do my own red sauce.  Meat kind. 

Ah, Sunday night is on tap soon.  Just chilling now, as wash in the washer.  Yep, the weekend.


----------



## macraven

_Started to clean out my closet and organize it better so i could find things.....

then decided to take a 20 minute break and catch up on the threads.

two hours later.........still here_


----------



## kohlby

Seems I have a little virus I'm getting over.  I thought it was the result of one of the types of wine I had Friday night not agreeing with me.  (I didn't drink enough for just drinking to be the reason).  But my skin is still achy today so hanging out resting at home as I gear up for another week.  Husband took middle child to Universal yesterday evening - she really, really wanted to know if she was tall enough.  She made the outside height check at Dragons, but they told her the inside one is harder to make due to the type of measuring stick that they use - that you have to be slightly over to make it.  She did not make it.  She then went to Hulk and tried and she was tall enough on the Express line so they put their things in the locker and then got in the regular line - but she was too short at that one.  So - very close.  Hoping she can at least make Dragons before it closes but I'm not sure with their second measuring stick actually requiring more than 54".

Monykalyn - Awwww, I didn't know chickens were so cuddly.


----------



## schumigirl

I had no idea chickens were as cuddly and calm either.........they are cute. When we go buy our eggs the chickens are roaming around......always terrified I run one over! Prefer when they drop our eggs off...... But, cute picture.......

Janet both movies sucked for me too.........glad the food samples kept you going 

Nice picture Lynne.........

Mac.......done that many times.......sat down with iPad for 10 minutes and 3 hours later I'm still there.......lol......

Kohlby.......shame DD didn't fit on Dragons.........love that coaster! Hope she does grow enough to get on it......



Ended up going out with friends for a drink tonight.........they're over from Paris where they've lived for years.....right in the centre of the city.....sat in the garden earlier before we went to pub and she couldn't stop commenting how quiet everything is, hardly even heard a bird chirp while we were sat out.......think they like the hustle and bustle of city life........quiet countryside suits me better......then walked round to village pub, had a few drinks and now they've gone back to his mother's who lives relatively close to me, about an hour away maybe. Nice to see them again, been a while. 

Won't be long till bed tonight I think.......couple of glasses of wine tonight has made me sleepy. Maybe it was 3 glasses  Won't be getting up at 2am for Game of Thrones on internet tonight........

Hope everyone's had a great Sunday.........


----------



## Monykalyn

night Schumi! Sounds like a nice day!
Great pic Lynne-very pretty.

DH got his Bday present early-has wanted a small TV out on deck so we can sit out there on nice nights and watch ball games. Found a good price so off he went to get it. We have a deck friendly fire pit on there too, so fall will be nice to sit outside. I prefer outside to inside most of the time. 

I don't think all chickens are cuddly-mine are just very used to being handled from hatching-I did not want mean to humans chickens, so they get lots of interaction. Roo is back up on deck napping with oldest DD (she's working a split shift today and is home for a couple hours before she goes back). 

Got bacon cooked, tomatoes sliced, lettuce ready to go...


----------



## keishashadow

I'm ready for GoT & Preacher & Strain 

Those chickies are seriously cute, says the woman who just wolfed down their fried cousins eek.  

Mac - closets empty out? Who knew? I don't want to know what's in the dark recesses of most of mine.  Probably giant, hairy spiders



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 257407 Coffee on deck- was downright cool this morning- so nice for end of July!
> My good egg laying hen did her thing this am-and then she did her egg song as usual . Lil Roo was confused so he tried to sing the egg song too! Was hilarious- wish I'd had my camera to video it.
> Several came for cuddles this morning. Lil Roo wore himself out- he's snoozing
> 
> Hamburgers and hot dogs on grill this afternoon. Then I HAVE to get serious about organizing and start packing. 5 days til we leave, I'm working 3 of those, have hair appointment and birthday lunches on day off.  It's so nice on deck though, coffee in hand...



Who takes care of the little buggers while you're away?



kohlby said:


> Seems I have a little virus I'm getting over.  I thought it was the result of one of the types of wine I had Friday night not agreeing with me.  (I didn't drink enough for just drinking to be the reason).  But my skin is still achy today so hanging out resting at home as I gear up for another week.  Husband took middle child to Universal yesterday evening - she really, really wanted to know if she was tall enough.  She made the outside height check at Dragons, but they told her the inside one is harder to make due to the type of measuring stick that they use - that you have to be slightly over to make it.  She did not make it.  She then went to Hulk and tried and she was tall enough on the Express line so they put their things in the locker and then got in the regular line - but she was too short at that one.  So - very close.  Hoping she can at least make Dragons before it closes but I'm not sure with their second measuring stick actually requiring more than 54".
> 
> Monykalyn - Awwww, I didn't know chickens were so cuddly.



That had to be utterly disappointing for your DD.  Have you tried her wearing different types of shoes vs perhaps flip flops?  Hope it's a little virus thingfor you vs the long, nasty we had here.


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby, hope you are feeling better soon.  Awww, sorry to hear DD not quite tall enough.  My little one can relate.  It took forever to be tall enough to ride RRR.  When I took a picture of her in the car she was in, she asked how I knew it was her.  I said because it did not look like anyone was in the one seat.  She loves coasters, so not very happy that will not get to ride Dragons one more time. 

Sounded like a nice evening Schumi.  Have a good sleep tonight.

Mac, my closet could always need a cleaning.  Though I do on weekends as trash pick up is on Monday.

MonyK, DH got a good present.  TV on the deck will be nice when the weather cooperates.  Yep, neighbor chickens are friendly to humans as well.  They were handled since bought as very young chicks.  

Hey Keisha, us too,  chicken patties for dinner.  I make my own red sauce, but buy the patties.  Also use cheese cut at deli.  Maybe ice cream for dessert.  Full from dinner though.  Hope your meal was good.


----------



## macraven

_Did clean out a lot in the closet _

_Made a pile for GoodWill drop
off for next week

Next week I'll go through the clothes again and eliminate more 
Can never decide what to part with so will add more for the give away box
Second round I go through clothes, I'm more successful 

Many of the tops/ blouses were too large from the weight loss
Jeans, did not even try on to see what fits or not

I keep the jeans and slacks on the shelves in the closet
Can not bend the knee enough to try them all on 
My knee swells more if I have been up
all day without a break
Useless to attempt it today

MonyK.... when I see your chicks no way can I eat chicken that day

Pasta tonight seems better

Hope kohlby is doing better tonight
And hope her girl will grow the smidget of an inch real soon 

I cheated with my boys and gave them paper napkins to stuff in their shoes
It was a last ditch solution to keep them from whining at me


_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a nice cool and bright start to this Monday, last day of July.  We were in the low 60's overnight.  Perfect sleeping weather.  Lest the summer is not forgotten, we almost start the heat wave, with high of 89 today, and the humidity creeps up again.  So, warmer today, and quite warm tomorrow.  The beginning of August will be the start of our 7th, I think, heat wave, but a barely heat wave, as the rest of the week is to be in the low 90's. 

Ah, August means, soccer starting up, birthdays, and vacation.  That deserves a wahoo.  And, little one is grumbling about the soccer practices starting this week.  Yeah, back to nights out.  It will be long days for her though, as she is still working for 3 more weeks. 

Little one helped me with errands this week-end.  Somehow, we had to just try on and see some dresses.  Apparently, I had forgotten she was going to a friend's birthday party this week-end and the requested dress is semi formal.  Sigh. Of course no dress at home was sufficient.  Yes, she will be 16 and a  Junior in our senior high school.   


I need a larger cup of tea.  The first one finished too fast.  

Have a great Monday homies.  Wake up.  The sun is shining.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 257407 Coffee on deck- was downright cool this morning- so nice for end of July!
> My good egg laying hen did her thing this am-and then she did her egg song as usual . Lil Roo was confused so he tried to sing the egg song too! Was hilarious- wish I'd had my camera to video it.
> Several came for cuddles this morning. Lil Roo wore himself out- he's snoozing
> 
> Hamburgers and hot dogs on grill this afternoon. Then I HAVE to get serious about organizing and start packing. 5 days til we leave, I'm working 3 of those, have hair appointment and birthday lunches on day off.  It's so nice on deck though, coffee in hand...




I LOVE the chicken pictures!!! I want to come to your place and have a chicken sleep in my lap!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday!!!!

Today when I got into work, I went to my white board to update my countdown and hit a milestone!!!

Less than 1000 hours until vacation!!! 984 to be exact!!!






And now that I have housemates, I have built in cat caretakers, so when I go away, I don't have ot have a stranger in my house taking care of my furbabies!!!


----------



## macraven

_you will have built in cat sitters now_


----------



## keishashadow

Happy August all!

Lynne - they opened up the waitlist for Chew Tix. Signed up for any/all . Maybe 3rd time a charm for me this year!



Chuckers said:


> I LOVE the chicken pictures!!! I want to come to your place and have a chicken sleep in my lap!!!



IDK even cute chickies have sharp claws. Most will likely have to google it, but I grew up hearing tales of the 'terrifying' Baba Yaga(Jaga) lol.  Figure somebody was deep in their bottle of vodka if that's all they could dream up.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the heads up Keisha.  Wait listed for 2.  Keep my fingers crossed for both of us. 

It's getting hot outside, and no AC as we speak.  Sigh.  Was going to get fixed by today.  Uh huh.  Oh well.  Lots of tea (iced) for me.  It definitely feels like Monday. 

HeHe, my phone said 87 degrees and 0 percent chance of rain.  Oh yeah.  I love these sunny days.  26 more days until the birthday trip arrives.  Crack of dawn flight, but I refuse to drive at night down there.  Around Orlando, yes, across the islands that all say no street lights.  Um, not my idea of fun.  So, that means some road stops before we arrive.  I figure by dinner time is perfect.  Here's hoping no one else wants to go the week-end we're arriving. 

Love the count down Chuckers.  And yes, how a nice bonus of cat loving housemates.


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday. 5 days til we leave. Trying to slog through 3 days of work this week. 
Yeah-chicks and claws-I have scratches all over. My bonus kid will be watching the animals while we are gone this upcoming week (she is staying to last minute to continue work. When we go other times I hire a college or HS kid who needs money.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow MonyK, 5 days.  Time does fly.  Well, your chickens can short flight.  Yep, our neighbor chickens get neighbor's family to come take care of the chickens if they are both not home.  Nice you can find kids that will watch yours when needed.  Your days will pass fast.  At least that I what I am telling myself.  Car goes into shop for routine stuff on Friday.  I figured that would be a good day to take off.  Yep, 3 day week-end is already on my horizon.


----------



## Chuckers

How are people posting personal photos now that photobucket isn't working properly?


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> How are people posting personal photos now that photobucket isn't working properly?



They pay the $400
For the year service 

Smugmug is about $30 or 40 a year 

And some have other ways to post pictures


----------



## Robo56

If you have the photos on your iPhone or iPad you can post your pictures for nothing.

 

Couldn't help it squirrel was cute


----------



## schumigirl

There are many picture hosting sites. Some are still free, but think that'll change soon.

I opted for Smugmug on recommendation. $57 a year, well worth it as it's a good site to navigate. PB was almost unusable last year or so with ads within ads and then more ads. Freezing up and being unable to post was just a nightmare. 




Had the best day. 

DH had a lovely day visiting his old workplace and saying goodbye to colleagues. He got some lovely gifts. 

He was so surprised when he pulled into our drive and we were all stood among the balloons and banners.......was a lovely moment. 

Drank so much champagne today........thought everyone would have left around 6ish, but as always with us no one ever wants to leave.........as with all celebrations ate and drank too much.......but fun! 

Planned to sit up late, but think the bubbly is making me sleepy.........


----------



## tink1957

Glad Tom had a nice send off and welcome to retirement bash, it sounds like a good time was had by all.

We went to see Atomic Blonde tonight, it was pretty good...80'S music, intense fight scenes and car chases.

I took a few vacation days this week in honor of having to mourn the passing of my youth tomorrow and hopefully I can get some things done around the house that I've been putting off 

Countdown is getting closer now for all of us...only 43 days to go


----------



## macraven

Tink are you saying tomorrow is your birthday?

Can't find my August list of bd homies but know we have quite a few 

At midnight I have 60 days to vacation 
Or is it 59?


----------



## tink1957

Yes mac, it's my birthday tomorrow


----------



## Chuckers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @tink1957 !!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> If you have the photos on your iPhone or iPad you can post your pictures for nothing.
> 
> View attachment 257897
> 
> Couldn't help it squirrel was cute



I do have it on my iphone.. how do I do it?


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Tink are you saying tomorrow is your birthday?
> 
> Can't find my August list of bd homies but know we have quite a few
> 
> At midnight I have 60 days to vacation
> Or is it 59?



59 sounds better


----------



## macraven

It is now officially August!



Vicki 

 And


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> I do have it on my iphone.. how do I do it?



1. Hit upload a file in the lower right hand corner of your message screen here.

2. Choose photo library.

3. Camera roll.

4. Touch the picture you want to use. You will see it get check mark in blue circle.

5. Hit done in upper right hand corner.

6. The image will load in the lower left hand corner of your message.

7. Hit full image.

8. Post reply.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Tink


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers you can also go to a site for example...Harry Potter gif..........or Happy Birthday gif.......

This will bring up pics that move. Hold your finger on the image you want and then hit save image and it will be saved to your pictures on your iPhone phone or iPad.

Follow the above steps just as before to load them into your message.

Some gifs are to large and will not load into your messege. Just trial and error on that note.



Have fun loading your pics to share.

Time for bed here.

Night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to a lovely lady........Vicki, have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Tink.  A great way to start this month.  Nice to have a few days off to celebrate.  Happy Birthday Vicki.


Quite a few Leo homies, Mac, yes we do.  I can't remember either, but in my family there's a few.  Though little one waited long enough, not a Leo.  She acts like one sometimes.  LOL

Schumi, what a nice way to celebrate Tom's retirement.  Lovely send offs at home and work.   Hope you're having a nice day with Tom home now.

Oh and countdown.  61 days, 8 weeks and 5 days, 1,464 hours, 87,840 minutes, 5,270,400 seconds.  






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's Tuesday all! Time to eat tacos.  Or an early thirsty day.  91 and in the 60's dew point.  Means this afternoon will be nice and toasty.  And, I think we may have AC.  Thank goodness.  As today, starts our next heat wave.  The temperature and dew point will be pretty much static for the next 2 days.  Hence, a heat wave.


----------



## keishashadow

Since it's a squirrelly thread in general .  Hope you have some great me-time!

So, yesterday, wasn't August 1st?  Are we sure? Lol. Only way i knew was when trying to unsuccessfully make FPs @ WDW.  That's just wrong.

Carole don't let the partee stop.   Let those good times roll.  This is what he's been working towards, enjoy

Mr has day off during the week again grrr.  Dragging him (literally) to Idlewild Park today.   Great local amusement geared to younger kids, includes a waterpark.  Old school, wanted to take GD there one more time before she ages out.  Supposed to be h-o-t but dry.   Unlike what my youngest DS will be flying into today in Miami yikes what a mess down there.

Did get an email offer from photobucket last week to go monthly.  Didn't list a $ amount.  Probably the same old, same old ploy

*Congratulations! You're part of Photobucket's Elite Beta Group! You have been hand selected out of millions of users to be an essential part of our team of influencers. Best part so far? We have created a monthly option for our Plus 500 Plan. And YOU get the first crack at it. It's only available from the link below, so click below to get started!

*


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Janet.......will do........oh have fun, that sounds like a nice way to spend the day with little one......mr Keisha will have fun once there I'm sure........... Hope DS has a fab time in Miami..........oh wasn't that kind of PB to make you such a lovely offer.........


Happy Tuesday everyone..........

Recovered after a hectic day with a late sleep day......then very late breakfast of corn muffins, pastries and fruit.......one of those days I could eat everything in the house!

Heading out to pick up a few things including.................a new ironing board cover. The exciting life we lead.......

Will try and buy something nice too.........

Then have to pull down all ballooons, banners and signs.........not a very nice day here at all.......grey and dull with rain due in a while.........

My countdown is at 37 days till overnight at airport...........


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, remember the rhyme:  (have to say in a singing type of voice)  30 days hath September, April, June, and November.  All the rest have 31, but February, 28 or 29.  So, that means July had 31 days, and today is August 1.

Me too, will have the phone ready to go at 7am tomorrow, and picking up my military ticket later this morning.  My local ITT office doesn't have many hours open.  Hope that tiny print that I saw on the ticket last year will be easier to see this year or hope to scan on phone.  And the money train to the mouse continues.


----------



## Chuckers

Okay.... trying to use load a pic from my phone. This is my count down board in my office. Picture taken yesterday, so it's a day off.


----------



## Chuckers

Well, it kinda worked.. you have to click on it to see it.. or did I do something wrong?

Edit.. just re-read the instructions.. I forgot to hit full image, I think. I am not used to posting from an iDevice


----------



## Chuckers

There we go!  Thank you @Robo56


----------



## Metro West

If you guys want a good laugh go on YouTube and search "Scare Cam"...those videos are a riot.

Carole...I can see you in so many of those poor unsuspecting people in the videos.

Watch one and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Robo I've a freezer bag full of 'the last banana'.




I have used frozen bananas for bread and smoothies. They keep nicely in freezer.

Happy August to you too Keisha. Enjoy your day at the amusement park with granddaughter.







Lynne hope you and Keisha get all your shows for F&W lined up.



schumigirl said:


> Drank so much champagne today........thought everyone would have left around 6ish, but as always with us no one ever wants to leave.........as with all celebrations ate and drank too much.......but fun!





So glad to hear you had a great day celebrating Toms retirement.

Thought you would get a chuckle out of the Karen pic.
Now you start the first day of Toms retirement. Enjoy having your fella around all the time 


Your welcome Chuckers. Now you can share your pics.


Mac hope today is a good day.


Kohlby sending get well thoughts your way.

Monykalyn the pics of the chickens on the laps of your littles is so cute.


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Kiesha, remember the rhyme:  (have to say in a singing type of voice)  30 days hath September, April, June, and November.  All the rest have 31, but February, 28 or 29.  So, that means July had 31 days, and today is August 1.



Reminds me of the trick question: "How many months have 28 days in them?". Of course the answer is "all of them", but about 75% of people initially answer "February".
Another favorite is "how do you pronounce the capital of Kentucky, is it "lew-E-ville" or "lew-is-ville"...and the answer is, of course, "Frankfort".

Happy BD, Tink!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Your welcome Chuckers. Now you can share your pics.



I just have to make sure they're on an iDevice. I wonder why I can't do it from my PC?


----------



## Chuckers

@keishashadow  You can also know the number of days in a month using your knuckles... 
Put your finger on the first knuckle and say 'January', then the space between the next knuckle is February. The next knuckle is March.. do this across your hand. When you get to the last knuckle (July), start over with August. If the month you're looking for is on a knuckle, it's 31 days. It it's in the space between, it's 30 (except February, of course.)


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I just have to make sure they're on an iDevice. I wonder why I can't do it from my PC?



You can do it really easy on a PC....just open up the folder that has the pic you want...select the pic...and then drag it into your post...choose thumb or full...done!

Or, click the 'Upload a File' button and browse to the pic you want to add.

Either way is easy.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> You can do it really easy on a PC....just open up the folder that has the pic you want...select the pic...and then drag it into your post...choose thumb or full...done!
> 
> Or, click the 'Upload a File' button and browse to the pic you want to add.
> 
> Either way is easy.




OMG.. I am SO dumb... you would think that a guy who's been working with computers for the past 30 years and HAS a degree in Comp Sci would know that..


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to Tink! And Keisha happy birthday too?
Getting my hair done today. After taking one kid to dealer to get her car worked on, other kids car is still at mechanic getting it road trip worthy, have lunch out today to celebrate DH bday (tomorrow) and bonus kids bday (couple weeks ago). Today is liepterallynthe only day we've had all summer where we are ALL off today- no school,band,work,convention. Only DDS has his last soccer camp tonight at 6. And he's now on TWO teams this fall.  I'm going to be living in my car...
Oh- and need to start really packing stuff up! We leave Friday for my dads bday party.


----------



## macraven

_keisha has another two weeks almost before she turns 29 again


monyk, you have a very busy day!_


----------



## schumigirl

I got this card once from a "friend" lol.......

 



Lol.......Robbie, I could be Karen.........or so I'm told........ love a glass of champagne.......

MonyK.......love getting hair all done.........always makes me want to go out somewhere nice........happy packing! 


Quiet night ahead I think.........strawberry lemonade tonight too........


----------



## tink1957

Lol Carole...that card reminds me that my driver's license is up for renewal next year...it still has my 21 year old weight of 110 lbs 

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone  love the minionions, tink and the squirrel 

I'm enjoying a quiet day since both kids have to work but we will pop open a bottle of bubbly tonight to toast my 60th...man I'm getting old...not ...age is just a number.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Lol Carole...that card reminds me that my driver's license is up for renewal next year...it still has my 21 year old weight of 110 lbs
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone  love the minionions, tink and the squirrel
> 
> I'm enjoying a quiet day since both kids have to work but we will pop open a bottle of bubbly tonight to toast my 60th...man I'm getting old...not ...age is just a number.



You're 60???

Had no idea.........I would join you in a glass of champagne, but better not........not tonight again....... enjoy the rest of your day and have a lovely evening........and yes, age is just a number!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Keisha


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> If you guys want a good laugh go on YouTube and search "Scare Cam"...those videos are a riot.
> 
> Carole...I can see you in so many of those poor unsuspecting people in the videos.
> 
> Watch one and you'll know what I mean.



Lol.......I missed this post yesterday.........

I just looked...... I see what you mean! Some are so funny.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Another Wednesday..........

We are sleeping so late right now! Brunch may become a regular meal in our house now........

Weather is dull and grey with rain on and off.......will go out this afternoon, my friend's daughter's birthday is tomorrow and have to get her gifts. This is her second birthday without her mum and still hits her hard. 

But, have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes it is Wednesday.  Keisha, wake up.  The mouse and camel are reminding you it's Wednesday. 

Hump day indeed.  So ready for the week-end.  

That' s so lush Schumi.  Late mornings and brunch.  Retirement suits both of you.    Hope your weather improves and your friend's daugther has a lovely birthday.  

Another sunny and oh so muggy day.  Last night, was 3 minutes from home.  Big drop on my window.  I was like darn bird.  Then a barrage of big drops.  Rain.  Windows up fast.  Got out of the car, still raining some of the largest raindrops I have seen.  Less than 10 minutes later, no rain, but even muggier.  Weather lady said, the steaminess will ratchet up as the day goes on.  Joy.  Thunderstorms in the later afternoon or early evening on schedule.  Hmm, maybe little one's practice will be cancelled.  It will be a wait and see.

Oh, fast passes were done.  Some of what I wanted was not available. Faster fingers than me, apparently.  Oh well.  Made quite a few, and I'll keep checking.  Checked into the hotel, so hopefully I get where I wanted, and the room will be ready.  If not ready, I'm okay with that, but more hoping I get a room where I would like.  Hoping it's one of the updated ones too.  RPR, have my reservation, AP will be renewed.  That's it.  Any other reservations will be made more on the fly.   Hey Keisha, how'd ya do on fast pass?

Have a nice Wednesday all.


----------



## Chuckers




----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

 

Happy birthday to Monykalyn hubby and kiddo


----------



## Robo56

Stoking the HHN fires




Would be nice to get another house announced


----------



## keishashadow

Survived the park w/GD, love how much shade they have there.  Wave pool was a bit more friskier than i recall.  My lower back is letting me know all about it today.  Had to deal with some issues via a call from nursing home that could've easily waited until i was home.  I'm tempted to have a moratorium on answering calls when out & about at this point from everyone.

Put up some pickles today, did a quick refrigerator method vs canning,  waiting for brine to cool now.  



Chuckers said:


> @keishashadow  You can also know the number of days in a month using your knuckles...
> Put your finger on the first knuckle and say 'January', then the space between the next knuckle is February. The next knuckle is March.. do this across your hand. When you get to the last knuckle (July), start over with August. If the month you're looking for is on a knuckle, it's 31 days. It it's in the space between, it's 30 (except February, of course.)



That is magic! Never heard of that before.  I'm old school with the rhyme but it didn't cross my mind duh. I'll blame a lack of coffee, yeah, that's it.



Monykalyn said:


> Happy birthday to Tink! And Keisha happy birthday too?
> Getting my hair done today. After taking one kid to dealer to get her car worked on, other kids car is still at mechanic getting it road trip worthy, have lunch out today to celebrate DH bday (tomorrow) and bonus kids bday (couple weeks ago). Today is liepterallynthe only day we've had all summer where we are ALL off today- no school,band,work,convention. Only DDS has his last soccer camp tonight at 6. And he's now on TWO teams this fall.  I'm going to be living in my car...
> Oh- and need to start really packing stuff up! We leave Friday for my dads bday party.



Anything exciting w/the hair'do this time.  I was trying to stretch my color from end of April 5 months to September.  Thinking that idea isn't going to pan out.

Hmm, my family has been known to drag out birth-days to weeks but still a mite too early for me but thanks

Special plans for dear old dad on tap?

Have fun celebrating with the mr &. Kiddos.  Uh oh 2 teams, may the Schwartz be with you!



macraven said:


> _keisha has another two weeks almost before she turns 29 again
> 
> 
> monyk, you have a very busy day!_



Actually, just one week 



Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday Keisha
> 
> View attachment 258205
> 
> View attachment 258206



I'll call it a very, merry unbirthday.



schumigirl said:


> Another Wednesday..........
> 
> We are sleeping so late right now! Brunch may become a regular meal in our house now........
> 
> Weather is dull and grey with rain on and off.......will go out this afternoon, my friend's daughter's birthday is tomorrow and have to get her gifts. This is her second birthday without her mum and still hits her hard.
> 
> But, have a great Wednesday.........



And so it starts...You found do worse things than brunch every day!



Lynne G said:


> Yes it is Wednesday.  Keisha, wake up.  The mouse and camel are reminding you it's Wednesday.
> 
> Hump day indeed.  So ready for the week-end.
> 
> That' s so lush Schumi.  Late mornings and brunch.  Retirement suits both of you.    Hope your weather improves and your friend's daugther has a lovely birthday.
> 
> Another sunny and oh so muggy day.  Last night, was 3 minutes from home.  Big drop on my window.  I was like darn bird.  Then a barrage of big drops.  Rain.  Windows up fast.  Got out of the car, still raining some of the largest raindrops I have seen.  Less than 10 minutes later, no rain, but even muggier.  Weather lady said, the steaminess will ratchet up as the day goes on.  Joy.  Thunderstorms in the later afternoon or early evening on schedule.  Hmm, maybe little one's practice will be cancelled.  It will be a wait and see.
> 
> Oh, fast passes were done.  Some of what I wanted was not available. Faster fingers than me, apparently.  Oh well.  Made quite a few, and I'll keep checking.  Checked into the hotel, so hopefully I get where I wanted, and the room will be ready.  If not ready, I'm okay with that, but more hoping I get a room where I would like.  Hoping it's one of the updated ones too.  RPR, have my reservation, AP will be renewed.  That's it.  Any other reservations will be made more on the fly.   Hey Keisha, how'd ya do on fast pass?
> 
> Have a nice Wednesday all.



I rarely check in more than a week prior, not sure why the procrastination. Rarely book resort rooms @ WDW, do they still take fax requests?  Hope u get the new room, make sure to take pics.   I love the idea of no W/W carpet.

No issue grabbing initial FP, then i waited an hour & switched things all around, again easily.  Even saw frozen ride in epcot which surprised me



Robo56 said:


> Stoking the HHN fires
> 
> 
> View attachment 258279
> 
> Would be nice to get another house announced



Seriously, that is creepy stuff.


----------



## schumigirl

To Mr MonyK..........hope it's a good one.......and your trip is just around the corner........

Janet, glad you had a good day yesterday........ouch on the lower back though! Gorgeous pics as always of little one........so cute! Thought it was a little early for your b/day......I did smile, I have been known to drag my birthdays out much longer than is polite........ might be where I got the Princess tag many years ago.......where's that crown gone.........

Creepy pic Robo.......yes, I agree we need more announcements........shouldn't be long 


Still raining here, got my new ironing board cover today.......and new griddle pan. So exciting. 

Out tonight with friend for food and chat......our usual Wed night meet. No cooking for me then........DH makes Southern fried chicken for them........


----------



## Monykalyn

So oldest DD got her location for her DCP and man is she upset. Don't know what to do to help her other than try to talk her down. Her happiness and excitement are now tears and disappointment. It WILL work out in the end, but not able to convince her yet of this. Gawd I hate this part of parenting  when your kid hurts and you can't take the pain from them!

She is at Caribbean Beach resort (custodial-which is role she wanted).  I can see why she is disappointed as that resort is tore up right now and out of the way of traffic. she really wanted to have more guest interaction than what she thinks she will get there.


----------



## macraven

_it is tough when your kid is unhappy when they should be excited about the CP job.
but, i know what you mean and things have a way of working out for the best.

when is that resort to be completed?
does she start in this month or next and does it go thru January next year?_


----------



## Lynne G

Tell her she will get lots of guests to talk to there.  Check out the CB thread on the resort section. Many took gift cards to stay there and free dining guests will be there soon.

Hugs MonyK.  Yeah, we always feel what our kids do.  Once she has a few CM friends and gets into routine, I hope you get happy reports and a smiling kid.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Seriously, that is creepy stuff.






schumigirl said:


> Creepy pic Robo...



It's from Coven (American Horror Stories) one of the houses for HHN.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _it is tough when your kid is unhappy when they should be excited about the CP job.
> but, i know what you mean and things have a way of working out for the best.
> 
> when is that resort to be completed?
> does she start in this month or next and does it go thru January next year?_


I think it is a couple years to completion-the new DVC (which looks like a casino resort LOL-disney really really just mailed it in on that design) plus I think it gets the gondolas too?-she starts Monday, goes through first week of January.


----------



## macraven

_wow that is a long time for completion!!

with the discounts that were being given out a month ago, the place should be packed and full.
so many booked with the reduced rate and the gift cards they were giving out.

hope it will work out well for your daughter_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> So oldest DD got her location for her DCP and man is she upset. Don't know what to do to help her other than try to talk her down. Her happiness and excitement are now tears and disappointment. It WILL work out in the end, but not able to convince her yet of this. Gawd I hate this part of parenting  when your kid hurts and you can't take the pain from them!
> 
> She is at Caribbean Beach resort (custodial-which is role she wanted).  I can see why she is disappointed as that resort is tore up right now and out of the way of traffic. she really wanted to have more guest interaction than what she thinks she will get there.



Hugs for your daughter........yep, when they hurt, we hurt too. I hope she feels more positive in coming days and she sees she will still have fun. 



Robo56 said:


> It's from Coven (American Horror Stories) one of the houses for HHN.



Yep, recognised it straight away...........


Had lovely night out with friend........ate some nice food and sorted the world out.......no wine as I was driving tonight.......she's off for a week's holiday with her husband Friday so will miss next week.........

It's already dark here........autumn is certainly feeling closer.......some of our fruit trees are yielding apples and pears already.........maybe 3 weeks earlier than usual......will get them boxed up and over to our farmer neighbour who does all sorts of lovely things with them........

Won't be a late night tonight..........sleepy.


----------



## Robo56

Tell her she has lots of hugs  and good wishes from the Sans family coming her way. She will find her way once she settles in. Hugs for you too Monykalyn.  It's hard to see your littles cry .


----------



## tink1957

monyk...it's really hard to see our kids suffer.  I think she will be fine once she settles in and if guest interaction is her focus, she will have plenty at CBR.

Robo, Coven was my favorite season of AHS...I can't wait to see what they dream up for it.

Janet, hope your back is feeling better today 

I hear my timer beeping on the smoked bbq pork chops...time to make the roasted potatos.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _it is tough when your kid is unhappy when they should be excited about the CP job.
> but, i know what you mean and things have a way of working out for the best.
> 
> when is that resort to be completed?
> does she start in this month or next and does it go thru January next year?_



Fall 2019

We always giggle at how long it takes for things to be built in Orlando and the south for that matter.  No incentives in place typically to get 'er done ahead of schedule.  I could go on, but won't lol



Monykalyn said:


> I think it is a couple years to completion-the new DVC (which looks like a casino resort LOL-disney really really just mailed it in on that design) plus I think it gets the gondolas too?-she starts Monday, goes through first week of January.



Hey, you're insulting many of my favored casinos lol

Seriously, it's incredibly cheap looking, however they aren't the only park guilty of that sort of hotel construction lately

First thing i thought was, oh great, more members buying in who will be looking to bolt at the 7 month mark to land somewhere else in the DVC portfolio.  



tink1957 said:


> monyk...it's really hard to see our kids suffer.  I think she will be fine once she settles in and if guest interaction is her focus, she will have plenty at CBR.
> 
> Robo, Coven was my favorite season of AHS...I can't wait to see what they dream up for it.
> 
> Janet, hope your back is feeling better today
> 
> I hear my timer beeping on the smoked bbq pork chops...time to make the roasted potatos.



Drool!  Sounds way better than the steaks i over-cooked on grilljust pink, not mooing but still tasty

I really need to sit down & watch a season of AHS.  Coven is the one i should tape then it seems.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks all for DD. She will get over this and be fine, once she works through this. More disappointed that it isn't a "destination" resort like AKL or Poly-where guests come for a reason LOL. Nothing against CBR-I enjoyed our stay here in 2015. OTOH-once holiday season starts and she has regular hours and gets to play while everyone else is working tails off in crowds...

mmm bbq - 
Very long day today (computer access issues as one of my places starts the switch over to computer records and away from paper charts), then fire alarm went off-added to 9 hours on site and 2 hour drive (hour there and back). DH wanted a beer so we went to favorite local restaurant/bar. None of us really need to look at menu anymore-even my DS knows how to ask for his salmon (likes the blackened version), plus we know exactly what apps we like. DH still has his dessert from lunch yesterday and cupcakes from today-and he has bloodwork in am for physical-perhaps not the best planning...

Tired too.

and talked to my mom today-Dad figured out what was going on. Will be much easier to get stuff ready for his "surprise" Birthday party now . 



keishashadow said:


> First thing i thought was, oh great, more members buying in who will be looking to bolt at the 7 month mark to land somewhere else in the DVC portfolio.


Yes! And then all the griping about how hard it is to book somewhere else at 7 months...


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Janet!


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Happy Birthday Janet!



It's settled, i need to start the party early   thanks u have one coming up too as I recall. Quite a few here this month.

Strikes me odd I've noticed I can commando with the best of them when in Orlando but back home find i need re-group day after visiting an amusement parkThinking it might be the ride choices are more aggressive here

Hitting the outlets to do back to school shopping today with GD, whee

Good day to all


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

I'm in for an early party Janet..........you know me.....always happy to help out   


Had every season this morning.......sunshine, then drove up to wholesale butcher to stock freezers and we drove into the most torrential downpour! Apparently it was the same during the night, I never heard a thing last night once I fell over........

Today is getting freezers filled, washing and ironing........not the most exciting of days........

Hope your Thursday is a good one.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday eve!
Vacation eve! EEK-haven't packed!


----------



## tink1957

Hope you have a great time monyk and drink a butterbeer for me


----------



## kohlby

Keisha - Happy Birthday!  You do need to start the party early and end it late!

Monykalyn - Safe Travels!


We're headed out to Disney Studios this evening - have to ride Great Movie Ride one last time.  I have Bunco Friday - the theme is it's 5 o'clock somewhere so I'm going to make key lime pie to bring.  And going to finally try out the Bob Marley restaurant on Saturday.  So, busy with fun stuff!  I'm almost fully back to normal with my stomach-thing so at least it came at a time when I didn't have a lot planned.   It's nice when things work out.


----------



## schumigirl

Kohlby........Love key lime pie..........enjoy!

Have fun MonyK



Funny old night tonight..........

DH opened one of his bottles of champagne he received as a leaving gift.........I could get used to expensive champagne on a nightly basis.........

Funny thing is, he's the one looking at hotels and flights for New York for June next year when we haven't even been this year yet.........I know he's going to love NY so I know we will go back again next year........I was just surprised he was so keen so early..........

Wish I had known about the Broadway show Come From Away.......I'd have booked that as well as Wicked........but no good seats left for night we could go.........maybe next time. But had to see Wicked again.......love that show....

Hope everyone's good...........


----------



## Monykalyn

Taking a break from packing with my favorite chicken. Had to chug my wine to keep flies from getting in it.  Discovered packing is much more pleasant after wine. 
Waiting on laundry to finish. At least we don't need to be out of here too early tomorrow. Aiming to get to my parents house just after lunch- only 3 hour drive.


----------



## schumigirl

Wine solves many things MonyK........


Up and awake far too early this morning........DH has to go and pick up new glasses this morning otherwise I'd still be asleep........

Raspberry or blueberry muffins and something for breakfast.......shop bought ones though.......

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Monykalyn

Morning (well this side of pond anyway ! Hi Schumi!  How funny that your husband is already looking at schedules for next years New York trip You guys always look so happy together in your pictures. Retirement seems like it will be awesome for you two!
Yes wine solves most things-I really dislike packing but it wasn't as bad after wine-and kept me from strangling oldest trying to get a sense of urgency into her. She had to print label to return her book for summer school, get it boxed up ready to ship-has had a WEEK to do this and chose 10:30 last night. Also has had a couple days to get her stuff together for her contacts rebate ($200 rebate-I made her pay for her own contacts). DH-despite a week of reminding him-forgot to print the insurance policy for car that she has to have to check into Disney housing-so he, also, was on computer at 10:30 last night.

Mac-how is the recovery going? Hoping it is now speeding along a bit faster for you!
Keisha-never too early to start a birthday celebration 

If I wasn't driving today this coffee would have a shot of Baileys in it...

Lil Roo crowed-guess I can go let him out now. Have to get new straw into coop (another errand I asked DH to do earlier in week) before we leave. 

DS's anxiety is at war with his (finally) excitement - anxiety over missing school prep stuff and not knowing a minute by minute schedule for trip and excitement over Pandora rides after watching videos...

Alright-almost 8 am-time to get everyone up!
Have a great Friday all!


----------



## Chuckers

Have a great trip @Monykalyn 

Happy Friday All! Sorry I missed yesterday, but I was home ill... all better now  

I want to go to the movies this weekend, but I have no idea what I want to see... any suggestions?


----------



## keishashadow

Not only TGIF today but international beer, chocolate chip cookie & underwear day.  



schumigirl said:


> Kohlby........Love key lime pie..........enjoy!
> 
> Have fun MonyK
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old night tonight..........
> 
> DH opened one of his bottles of champagne he received as a leaving gift.........I could get used to expensive champagne on a nightly basis.........
> 
> Funny thing is, he's the one looking at hotels and flights for New York for June next year when we haven't even been this year yet.........I know he's going to love NY so I know we will go back again next year........I was just surprised he was so keen so early..........
> 
> Wish I had known about the Broadway show Come From Away.......I'd have booked that as well as Wicked........but no good seats left for night we could go.........maybe next time. But had to see Wicked again.......love that show....
> 
> Hope everyone's good...........



Not sure what they call it but same day ticket place, usually not top tier shows, tickets tonight ?  Brokers, stub hub & that ilk have worked for us



Monykalyn said:


> Taking a break from packing with my favorite chicken. Had to chug my wine to keep flies from getting in it.  Discovered packing is much more pleasant after wine.
> Waiting on laundry to finish. At least we don't need to be out of here too early tomorrow. Aiming to get to my parents house just after lunch- only 3 hour drive.



Ah stuff him in the bag and take him along, probably more behaved than many of the pooches I've seen 



Chuckers said:


> Have a great trip @Monykalyn
> 
> Happy Friday All! Sorry I missed yesterday, but I was home ill... all better now
> 
> I want to go to the movies this weekend, but I have no idea what I want to see... any suggestions?



Beats me, other than PoC every blockbuster I've started to watch this summer has bored me to sleep.  Spider-Man still on to-do list, along with Dunkirk.  Big Steven King fan, I'm afraid I'll be sorely disappointed with The Stand.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Beats me, other than PoC every blockbuster I've started to watch this summer has bored me to sleep.  Spider-Man still on to-do list, along with Dunkirk.  Big Steven King fan, I'm afraid I'll be sorely disappointed with The Stand.



Ummm... do you mean "The Dark Tower" or "IT"?  I might like "IT", but they've made a LOT of changes and split it into two movies... from what I have seen of "The Dark Tower" I don't think I am going to like it either.. I can't stand Matthew McConnoughy..


I haven't seen Spidey yet...


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> Ummm... do you mean "The Dark Tower" or "IT"?  I might like "IT", but they've made a LOT of changes and split it into two movies... from what I have seen of "The Dark Tower" I don't think I am going to like it either.. I can't stand Matthew McConnoughy..
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Spidey yet...


I have trouble watching movies after I read the book.  They usually disappoint me.  (And though the HP movies were pretty good from what I saw, I admit to not making it through all of them.  I pay better attention to books).  IT was the first 1,000+ page book I read.  I was in 6th grade and the teacher said we could do a book report on ANY book!  I was so excited about that so IT was what I read for my report.  Due to it holding a special place in my memory, I don't think I can bring myself to see the movie.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> I have trouble watching movies after I read the book.  They usually disappoint me.  (And though the HP movies were pretty good from what I saw, I admit to not making it through all of them.  I pay better attention to books).  IT was the first 1,000+ page book I read.  I was in 6th grade and the teacher said we could do a book report on ANY book!  I was so excited about that so IT was what I read for my report.  Due to it holding a special place in my memory, I don't think I can bring myself to see the movie.



I've read IT 4 times.. and splitting the movie into two parts - first move the past and second movie the present, I think will destroy the suspense set up by alternating between the timelines.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Not only TGIF today but international beer, chocolate chip cookie & underwear day.
> 
> Not sure what they call it but same day ticket place, usually not top tier shows, tickets tonight ?  Brokers, stub hub & that ilk have worked for us
> 
> Beats me, other than PoC every blockbuster I've started to watch this summer has bored me to sleep.  Spider-Man still on to-do list, along with Dunkirk.  Big Steven King fan, I'm afraid I'll be sorely disappointed with The Stand.



That is a weird mix of days!!!!
Yes, first year we went we already had our Wicked tickets, but niece and I wanted to see another show....so yes, we went to the TKTS stand and did get tickets for a show, not that much cheaper I have to say........
They`re redoing The Stand!!!!!! Love that book!!!


Busy day doing not very much........

Quiet night in tonight.......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> That is a weird mix of days!!!!
> Yes, first year we went we already had our Wicked tickets, but niece and I wanted to see another show....so yes, we went to the TKTS stand and did get tickets for a show, not that much cheaper I have to say........
> They`re redoing The Stand!!!!!! Love that book!!!
> 
> 
> Busy day doing not very much........
> 
> Quiet night in tonight.......




King already revamped The Stand once... as a member of the King Fan page, I haven't heard anything about a new version... I think The Stand TV series was actually one of the better adaptions. The second version of The Shining was MUCH better than Kubrick's. Kubrick made the movie about the man and the book was about the hotel... the second movie was about the hotel, as it should have been.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels MonyK.  Let's just say, little one has a birthday party tomorrow, decided to get something from Amazon.  Yep, bought it last night.  Good thing there is 1 day delivery.  Teens, and young adults.  Timeliness is always the night before.

Thank goodness it is Friday.  Car in shop for a check up. Then errands.  So happy the summer soccer tournament that was to start today has been cancelled.  Seems not enough teams.  Yeah, high time for all to be on vacation. 

Have an awesome weekend all.

 And hey, this year, even the eclipse will wait until my birthday. 

The countdown is closing in on 45 days.  Just did my online checkin for POP.  If I do get a new room, I will take pictures.  I hope to get one.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday Morning........

Rain here.........

Need a new iron......I like this one.....so will get same one again if I can. Not a very exciting thing to purchase......

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi .


Farmers market this morning and then prep work for hubbys birthday tomorrow. Lots of family coming to to visit and celebrate. It's cool out this morning with 60 degrees showing on temperature. Unusual for this time of year, but nice change from the sweltering heat.

Have a great trip Monykalyn


----------



## Lynne G

Well, 2 lines of thunderstorms arrived around 4am this morning.  Wind whipping around our house sounding like a freight train.  Then rounds of downpours and finally noisy thunder with some very bright lighting.  At 9am this morning:

 

Goodbye soupy low weather system, giving us a beautiful, hello low humidity high weather system.

Went to the zoo, and little one took this picture:

 

It is a boar.  Thought it reminded her of her brother.  Yeah, I did not copy the meme she added to it.

Have an awesome Saturday. 

 Left over Chinese for brunch.  Second time is fine for us.  Later, need to make some tea.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - i was informed it was watermelon day too lol.



Chuckers said:


> Ummm... do you mean "The Dark Tower" or "IT"?  I might like "IT", but they've made a LOT of changes and split it into two movies... from what I have seen of "The Dark Tower" I don't think I am going to like it either.. I can't stand Matthew McConnoughy..
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Spidey yet...



Duh yes lol.

Any chance to see pennywise I'm in   Not a fan of several of actors in original, hope this one is darker & delves a bit more into Pennywise's origins.  Those will be some very big clown shoes to fill,  hope not disappointed there

Only thing i liked mr M in was Lincoln Lawyer



Chuckers said:


> King already revamped The Stand once... as a member of the King Fan page, I haven't heard anything about a new version... I think The Stand TV series was actually one of the better adaptions. The second version of The Shining was MUCH better than Kubrick's. Kubrick made the movie about the man and the book was about the hotel... the second movie was about the hotel, as it should have been.



Stand miniseries was good but would love to see Netflix or HBO do another adaption.  Will say viewing it got one of my DS finally interesting in reading something other than graphic novels - yea!

We'll have to disagree re The Shining . Kubrick' film a visual delight, Jack N owned it, fun to watch.  Lapped Up the 2nd version as well.  I enjoy seeing different takes on interpreting a beloved book.





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 259046
> 
> Morning Schumi .
> 
> 
> Farmers market this morning and then prep work for hubbys birthday tomorrow. Lots of family coming to to visit and celebrate. It's cool out this morning with 60 degrees showing on temperature. Unusual for this time of year, but nice change from the sweltering heat.
> 
> Have a great trip Monykalyn
> 
> View attachment 259047



Cool here too, sounds like a great day you have planned tomorrow - enjoy!


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Duh yes lol.
> 
> Any chance to see pennywise I'm in   Not a fan of several of actors in original, hope this one is darker & delves a bit more into Pennywise's origins.  Those will be some very big clown shoes to fill,  hope not disappointed there



I am going to see it because it's one of my favorite King stories.. I am just worried about what they're going to do to the story.. Stuttering Bill doesn't stutter in this movie...and I don't know why they wouldn't have that.. it's key to his character.



keishashadow said:


> Stand miniseries was good but would love to see Netflix or HBO do another adaption.  Will say viewing it got one of my DS finally interesting in reading something other than graphic novels - yea!




I wouldn't mind seeing another version of the Stand. It's an excellent story and with improved technology, they could do awesome things with it.




keishashadow said:


> We'll have to disagree re The Shining . Kubrick' film a visual delight, Jack N owned it, fun to watch.  Lapped Up the 2nd version as well.  I enjoy seeing different takes on interpreting a beloved book.



I'm not saying the Kubrick's film was bad.. it was a very good movie for what it was.. it just wasn't true to the book - even King, himself, wasn't happy with the way the story went.. but since he was young and inexperienced, he didn't think to have a say in the production. 

I think I'll wait for The Dark Tower to come out on video.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........Watermelon day?? Well, we had cantaloupe today........that'll do.........lol.......we love Kubrick's Shining......yep, Jack stole the film........fabulous.........I liked The Stand on tv too........wasn't Gary Sinise in that....before his Lt Dan and CSI NY days.....


Ended up going out for drinks and a meal with friends tonight to celebrate DH early, very early retirement apparently.......folks are surprised hes gone so early.........Told him at the minute he's had more farewells  than Frank Sinatra!!!! Had lovely meal though.......even had dessert.........blueberry cheesecake......mmmmmm. 

Still got 2 farewell nights out to go............

Was on the bubbly tonight again..........

Hope your Saturday is a good one.......


----------



## macraven

_i had no idea it was watermelon day.....
i do love watermelon_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Where has the Dis been.....Tried a couple of hours ago, went out, came back in and it was still off! 

Anyway Sunday again...........not much going on.....quiet day with rib of beef going in oven soon.......should have gone in half an hour ago, but we were still out and got delayed........

Have a fun Sunday........


----------



## keishashadow

anyone ever stay @ WDW Art of Animation LM rooms?  

Seeing them pop up for my oct dates approx $60 more a night than Music.  Did a walk thru the resort, pools looked cute when staying @ Pop but never stayed there.  

DiL & GD loved.  I'm thinking it might be worth it just to make my DS sleep in a clamshell bed hehe



macraven said:


> _i had no idea it was watermelon day.....
> i do love watermelon_



Was getting ready to send out the hounds for you 

Cake? I made one today to warm up the house.

So much rain the last week the grass in back yard is spongey eeew worms everywhere. Note to self, put on a pair of shoes

Saw the first 'pink' tomato in the garden, should be ready by next weekend.  Everyone i talk to says it's been a loss of a season, especially for corn.  $6 a dozen here.


----------



## schumigirl

Chucking it down here now too Janet.......

Weather told us we need umberellas next few days.......surprise! Not cold though........

I could eat some cake right now..........long as it's  not chocolate cake.......lol......


----------



## macraven

I ate key lime pie for breakfast


----------



## schumigirl

I love key lime pie. 

Even better than bacon for breakfast........


----------



## macraven

Janet.....you switching hotels again?


----------



## Lynne G

Where is some for me Mac?...  oh yeah, 20 more days and I will hopefully be enjoying a slice in KW.  They even dunk it in chocolate on a stick!  No, I would like the custard and no pie crust and not dipped in chocolate.

Yeah, wonky Dis, then I had to do errands and visit the parental unit.  She is doing well.  

It is beautiful Sunday, and cool.  We had August weather in June and July, with 7 heat waves over those months.  This week, we will be in the low 80's.  June weather in August.   Good sleeping weather, with 60 degree nights.  Hehe from 7 am to 1pm tomorrow, phone says 80 percent chance of rain.  TV weather guy says periods of heavy rain and punishing winds tomorrow morning.  High?  78 degrees.  I may take a jacket.  With them fixing the AC the other day, my desk may feel like it is in the Artic with that low temp tomorrow.  

But for now, the newly mowed grass has the bunnies out.  And some new ones too.  Like the size of your fist.  I bet they were born in the past week.  So cute with their puffy white tail.

Have a nice  Sunday.  Pound cake for breakfast.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Chucking it down here now too Janet.......
> 
> Weather told us we need umberellas next few days.......surprise! Not cold though........
> 
> I could eat some cake right now..........long as it's  not chocolate cake.......lol......



Yuck, no.  Basic yellow cake out of a box mix



macraven said:


> I ate key lime pie for breakfast



I've tried to like that pie, just not my thing



macraven said:


> Janet.....you switching hotels again?



Who me

Maybe @ WDW portion 2nd week

Andy's been MIA, somebody has to fill in the slack as to the thread's official trip twerker, um i meant tweaker.


----------



## macraven

Hahahahaha 
I remember Andy and his switching hotels even up to 3 days before he flew out 


Believe you have already topped his record of hotel bookings


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, never  been to AoA, but have been to POP.  I swore I would not stay there again, but the pocketbook, short number of days, and newly decorated rooms with a queen, and I am at POP again.  Kids swore off it too, so at the holidays, we are at FQ.  For KY, I am at my third hotel, with that third hotel, the third change of room type, and I think I am done.  So happy that not only did the rental, but the hotel, all reduced prices for our sweet 16 trip. Rental almost went half price.  I am so ready for vacation.   

Now what to have for dinner.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Yuck, no.  Basic yellow cake out of a box mix.



My grandmother always, always, had a super moist yellow cake with chocolate frosting at the ready...still one of my favorites.



macraven said:


> I ate key lime pie for breakfast



I had some at lunch...good stuff.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> I ate key lime pie for breakfast



Hmmmm . . . I do have some leftover from Bunco.  Now how to eat it without the kids catching me?!



I'm back from a busy weekend ready to rest for a couple days before heading out.  On Alligient.  So fingers crossed for no delayed flights since they only fly wed and sat and my flight back sat is their last one for the summer.

I ate at Bob Marley's last night.  The jerk chicken was amazing!  They sat us way to close to the speakers at first and music was too loud to talk at all.  I've very glad I requested a table further back after that as a quick storm came through and our table and food would have been splashed.  I heard that storm knocked out power at IOA.  We did some rides after dinner and noticed several rides were down and wondered why since we were clueless about the power outage.  I'm glad I was eating amazing chicken sheltered instead of on a coaster when it hit.


----------



## macraven

_I try to remember birthdays of our homies here.
If I have over looked you, please send me a pm or post on the sans

This is from last years list but if you have an August bd, let me know so I can add you.
Many on the sans enjoy sending birthday wishes to the homies.

August 1
Tink1957 /Vicki

August 9
keishashadow/Janet

August 14  (or 16)_
_Ky07_

_August 19_
_me_

_August 21_
_LynneG_

_August 29_
_goofyfigment_


----------



## macraven

_Kholby, I like Marleys food.

The music is always so loud in there each time i have gone.
Very difficult to talk to your friends until the band takes their breaks.


The key lime pie i get in Georgia is so much better than up North.
I don't make it but get it at the Ingles grocery store.
They do all the baking at the store daily._


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, come on, all the talk of key lime pie.  The clock is ticking down for our birthday girl's KW get away, and I am surely going to get some pie.  Her, ice cream. We do have some good key lime pie here, but the best I had was on a beach shack near St. Pete's, and it was still warm.  Yum.

Never ate at Marleys for some reason.  Glad Kholby was enjoying good food while the storm passed over.  

Oh it's a dark and raining morning, with heavy thunderstorms to keep the temp in the low 70's.  Getting out a long sleeve shirt feels odd.

But, lest the DIS not work for some time, it is a Monday, and it definitely feels like one.

Ahh, thanks for the list of August homie birthdays.  Seems all us are lions except for Goofy.  Like my little one, a week late to be a lion.  









Time for tea.  Have an awesome Monday homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Cracked another crown, it shattered, such a lovely way to start the week.  Not sure whether to pick off the pieces or chance swallowing them until i get to dentist. Hey it's gold lol 



macraven said:


> Hahahahaha
> I remember Andy and his switching hotels even up to 3 days before he flew out
> 
> 
> Believe you have already topped his record of hotel bookings



I'm the wiener! 



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, never  been to AoA, but have been to POP.  I swore I would not stay there again, but the pocketbook, short number of days, and newly decorated rooms with a queen, and I am at POP again.  Kids swore off it too, so at the holidays, we are at FQ.  For KY, I am at my third hotel, with that third hotel, the third change of room type, and I think I am done.  So happy that not only did the rental, but the hotel, all reduced prices for our sweet 16 trip. Rental almost went half price.  I am so ready for vacation.
> 
> Now what to have for dinner.



Half price woohoo! She shoots &. Scores.  A very special trip for your DD, she'll remember it forever

We've hit construction at PoP.  Glad not to be assigned to those far flung buildings.  Worse than the walk back to country section from lobby @ ASMu lol

It feels a bit more upscale than the other values to me yet it's rarely on my radar as more expensive.  

I am curious re the new rooms with Queen & wall bed configuration.



kohlby said:


> Hmmmm . . . I do have some leftover from Bunco.  Now how to eat it without the kids catching me?!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from a busy weekend ready to rest for a couple days before heading out.  On Alligient.  So fingers crossed for no delayed flights since they only fly wed and sat and my flight back sat is their last one for the summer.
> 
> I ate at Bob Marley's last night.  The jerk chicken was amazing!  They sat us way to close to the speakers at first and music was too loud to talk at all.  I've very glad I requested a table further back after that as a quick storm came through and our table and food would have been splashed.  I heard that storm knocked out power at IOA.  We did some rides after dinner and noticed several rides were down and wondered why since we were clueless about the power outage.  I'm glad I was eating amazing chicken sheltered instead of on a coaster when it hit.



Oh, lucky you.  Scary to see people stuck on RNRC.

Bunco as in the card game?  Not very popular here once the casinos were legalized. My mom told me they used to be more of a socialization thing with the same group of gals but it morphed into $ game over the years & she quit.



macraven said:


> _Kholby, I like Marleys food.
> 
> The music is always so loud in there each time i have gone.
> Very difficult to talk to your friends until the band takes their breaks.
> 
> 
> The key lime pie i get in Georgia is so much better than up North.
> I don't make it but get it at the Ingles grocery store.
> They do all the baking at the store daily._



Jammin man  

We didn't feel comfortable there our last visit, first time ever.  I understand the concept of tables being saved for diners but appears many were being saved for servers 'friends' who arrived late and didn't order food. 

Skipped it entirely our last 2 visits


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Cracked another crown, it shattered, such a lovely way to start the week.  Not sure whether to pick off the pieces or chance swallowing them until i get to dentist. Hey it's gold lol
> 
> We've hit construction at PoP.  Glad not to be assigned to those far flung buildings.  Worse than the walk back to country section from lobby @ ASMu lol
> 
> It feels a bit more upscale than the other values to me yet it's rarely on my radar as more expensive.
> 
> I am curious re the new rooms with Queen & wall bed configuration.



I feel for you with your crown problem. I have a 5 tooth bridge that needs to be fixed.. not looking forward to that...


I've stayed at ASMu in the Country Section... That's what taught me that it's worth spending the extra money for the preferred buildings (especially at a Value where it's only $10/night extra).. I was seriously hurting by the time I got back to my room after a long day in the parks.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _The key lime pie i get in Georgia is so much better than up North.
> I don't make it but get it at the Ingles grocery store.
> They do all the baking at the store daily._



When I first moved to Atlanta (from Southern California), I thought Ingles was a Spanish supermarket because I when read it, I sounded it out as "Ing-glaze". (In So Cal, Spanish supermarkets are kinda common)


----------



## kohlby

keishashadow said:


> Bunco as in the card game?  Not very popular here once the casinos were legalized. My mom told me they used to be more of a socialization thing with the same group of gals but it morphed into $ game over the years & she quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Jammin man
> 
> We didn't feel comfortable there our last visit, first time ever.  I understand the concept of tables being saved for diners but appears many were being saved for servers 'friends' who arrived late and didn't order food.
> 
> Skipped it entirely our last 2 visits



Bunco is a dice game.  We play $10 per a person so not very expensive.  It's really an excuse to get together and socialize.  It's been an easy way to meet my neighbors.  We also play left, right, center which costs $3 to play.  So - those winning money aren't winning a huge amount.  That way, it's still fun if you don't win anything.


----------



## macraven

Janet

Oh no
Not tooth problem again

You can't catch a break ...


----------



## schumigirl

Oh No Janet.........awful luck.......I know that feeling only too well........thought my crown saga over 2 years should have its own Facebook account..........hope it gets sorted quickly......

Talking of FB........do we all know someone like this..........I do........




 



Lol........I'm sure we do know. 


Busy day today.........think I'm competing with Janet for changing hotels........changed our NYC hotel again today.......couldn't resist.......better one came along.........

Ready to settle down with glass of wine and watch this week's Game of Thrones.........been a long but fun day.........


----------



## macraven

_Hotel change?

Which one this time, one you have stayed at before?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Hotel change?
> 
> Which one this time, one you have stayed at before?_



Lol........no haven't stayed at this one before.......

Lotte New York Palace........looks amazing!!! Not changing this one........although I said that when I booked the Sofitel too.......

Tom called them direct today as he had a couple of specific requests, I haven't to ask too many questions about what he's booked apparently.......


----------



## macraven

_Maybe he plans to surprise you for your anniversary at that hotel


Bet something special he has planned for you!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Maybe he plans to surprise you for your anniversary at that hotel
> 
> 
> Bet something special he has planned for you!_



Yep, it'll just be nice being there together. As you know he's never been to NY, so I'm so looking forward to showing him all the sights and sounds there........hotel is a big bonus though........told him I should surprise him with something.......he said no, that's his job to spoil me....... lol.........


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> I feel for you with your crown problem. I have a 5 tooth bridge that needs to be fixed.. not looking forward to that...
> 
> 
> I've stayed at ASMu in the Country Section... That's what taught me that it's worth spending the extra money for the preferred buildings (especially at a Value where it's only $10/night extra).. I was seriously hurting by the time I got back to my room after a long day in the parks.



Lol i have a video of our one night in country section, we were back by swamp.  Headed back to pool after 10 pm. Sounded like being out in the swamps.  GD freaked out.  Could hear it all night

That's a big bridge!  I have a 4 part one.

Well, today i had to put on safety goggles at the dentist. Let's just say what followed was a bit unnerving lol. I'm still numb.

Back in 2 weeks, swelling should be down enough to figure out if root canal has failed.  If not, going with new type of crown if my insurance agrees.  Lifetime warranty.  Not holding my breath there.

Youngest DS back from Miami, insisted on taking me out to dinner.  I took a few bites and bagged the rest, was afraid I'd bite off my tongue lol.  Yet again, chicken parm. I am nothing but predictable.



kohlby said:


> Bunco is a dice game.  We play $10 per a person so not very expensive.  It's really an excuse to get together and socialize.  It's been an easy way to meet my neighbors.  We also play left, right, center which costs $3 to play.  So - those winning money aren't winning a huge amount.  That way, it's still fun if you don't win anything.



Yes that's it, the 'losers' switch tables each turn.  Here they add in a poker run feature of sorts.  Money stakes much higher our neck of woods.  

As i recall from filling in a few times the pot-luck food was stellar and drinks were cold 



schumigirl said:


> Lol........no haven't stayed at this one before.......
> 
> Lotte New York Palace........looks amazing!!! Not changing this one........although I said that when I booked the Sofitel too.......
> 
> Tom called them direct today as he had a couple of specific requests, I haven't to ask too many questions about what he's booked apparently.......



Hehe love it


----------



## buckeev

Last "Sleep" before Baltimore! Weather is a bit threatening though. They still steam crabs in a downpour though, right?!


----------



## macraven

I know you will have a fun stay and eat a lot of crabs !


You are so lucky to do all these fab trips!!

Safe travels buckeev


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Tuesday again, and it`s raining again........

Laundry done this morning, lunch then DH has ordered a new kettle and mahoosive toaster we apparently needed.......and he calls me an impulse buyer!! So will nip into town to pick that up. Quicker than their delivery....

Won`t be doing much else.......fed up with all this rain.......

30 days though........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Buckeev.  The rain that gave us a rainy all day we had yesterday is now out to sea, and the humidity is again climbing that dew point high numbers.  Even though Baltimore is south of me, our weather is generally the same.  So, Baltimore will be just right for a crab pot.  Not too hot, and just a little steamy.

Gray start to the day, and with over 2 inches of rain yesterday, we're still feeling damp.  Tuesday it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




End of summer is coming fast.    My youngest will be 16.  Oh my.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Lol i have a video of our one night in country section, we were back by swamp.  Headed back to pool after 10 pm. Sounded like being out in the swamps.  GD freaked out.  Could hear it all night
> 
> That's a big bridge!  I have a 4 part one.
> 
> Well, today i had to put on safety goggles at the dentist. Let's just say what followed was a bit unnerving lol. I'm still numb.
> 
> Back in 2 weeks, swelling should be down enough to figure out if root canal has failed.  If not, going with new type of crown if my insurance agrees.  Lifetime warranty.  Not holding my breath there.




Good Grief! Safety Goggles? Was dynamite involved???

I am having empathetic tooth pain in your honor  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Last "Sleep" before Baltimore! Weather is a bit threatening though. They still steam crabs in a downpour though, right?!



Soft shell I hope!  Drool

Another dinner date tonight  is on tap.  

Carole - a toaster oven type thing?  I literally burn thru toasters. .   Have given up & buy the cheapos on Black Friday, always have one in reserve. Only thing i miss is how they don't tend to toast the bread evenly on both sides & i have to flip it.  Pretty sure my mom had the same one all thru my childhood.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Good Grief! Safety Goggles? Was dynamite involved???
> 
> I am having empathetic tooth pain in your honor  I hope you feel better soon!



Lolololol. I'm fine today, just swollen up inside. Thought my head would look like a pumpkin today after all that.

I'm ok with dental stuff but will say the tooth fairy house they've had for a few years at knotts hit a nerve with me. Lots of material there to creep one out.  waiting impatiently to see what IP houses USO comes up with this year.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Lolololol. I'm fine today, just swollen up inside. Thought my head would look like a pumpkin today after all that.
> 
> I'm ok with dental stuff but will say the tooth fairy house they've had for a few years at knotts hit a nerve with me. Lots of material there to creep one out.  waiting impatiently to see what IP houses USO comes up with this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, a four slice toaster for just bread........it does bagels too, but we don't like them.......so just for toast. Won`t discard this one after a year or so......even I want our monies worth out of this kettle and toaster.........I almost expect it to wake me up with breakfast in bed......brand is Dualit....they are nice though.

Ugh. Dentist stories always freak me out a little.........glad it wasn't as bad it could have been..........hope HHN don't create a whole house on scary dentists and what they could do.....I`d avoid that one like the plague I think!!! Yes we need another house announced......not too long to go now........


Still raining here........our garden is being well watered this past 2 weeks........did go down and check on a couple of trees we planted last year and they haven't half grown since I last checked. 

Lasagne for dinner tonight..........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yes, a four slice toaster for just bread........it does bagels too, but we don't like them.......so just for toast. Won`t discard this one after a year or so......even I want our monies worth out of this kettle and toaster.........I almost expect it to wake me up with breakfast in bed......brand is Dualit....they are nice though.
> 
> Ugh. Dentist stories always freak me out a little.........glad it wasn't as bad it could have been..........hope HHN don't create a whole house on scary dentists and what they could do.....I`d avoid that one like the plague I think!!! Yes we need another house announced......not too long to go now........
> 
> 
> Still raining here........our garden is being well watered this past 2 weeks........did go down and check on a couple of trees we planted last year and they haven't half grown since I last checked.
> 
> Lasagne for dinner tonight..........




I love my 4 slice toaster!


IT opens on Sept 8th, you think they might have a house for that or is it too soon? It is New Line Cinema, so I don't know if Universal could use it...


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac and son only use the toaster oven when making toast
And they have to turn the bread so it browns evenly 

Me, I use a two slot toaster always
Keep in on a shelf in the pantry as I use it only a few times a month 

Limited kitchen counter space so have most things on a pantry shelf

Toaster over takes up too much of my kitchen space 
Layout is not the best_


----------



## schumigirl

Always have had a 4 slice toaster, wouldn't be without one..........only saw a toaster oven in my cousins home in LI........they're not really a thing over here.......but I did like it........I'd have one. Dh says we definitely don't need one as we have an aga and a regular cooker/oven too........guess he's right, but I do like them.........

Mac I know what you mean about space......we're lucky with our kitchen and have loads of counter space.......but my friends always wonder where all my small appliances are as apart from kettle and toaster everything is put away in cabinets.......I hate clutter and like my worktops clear with just a select few things to make it look nice......I'm so fussy.......lol.......your kitchen is lovely though! 


I see Annabelle Creation is coming out soon........thought the Annabelle movie was dreadful, but The Conjuring is a fabulous movie......loads of scares and jumps and heck of a good movie.......hope Creation takes after the original and not the follow up......

Got eye test tomorrow morning.........think I may change my glasses even if I don't need new lenses.....had these a few years now. Only need them for reading and close up stuff. 

Still raining and yes, heating is on. Can't believe it's on in August.


----------



## keishashadow

Got our first 3 tomatoes out of the garden, hallelujah!!!



Chuckers said:


>


. Lol

I managed sushi & some udon noodles for dinner tonight .  Lots of leftovers



schumigirl said:


> Yes, a four slice toaster for just bread........it does bagels too, but we don't like them.......so just for toast. Won`t discard this one after a year or so......even I want our monies worth out of this kettle and toaster.........I almost expect it to wake me up with breakfast in bed......brand is Dualit....they are nice though.
> 
> Ugh. Dentist stories always freak me out a little.........glad it wasn't as bad it could have been..........hope HHN don't create a whole house on scary dentists and what they could do.....I`d avoid that one like the plague I think!!! Yes we need another house announced......not too long to go now........
> 
> 
> Still raining here........our garden is being well watered this past 2 weeks........did go down and check on a couple of trees we planted last year and they haven't half grown since I last checked.
> 
> Lasagne for dinner tonight..........



Nommm, bagels but OMG the calories in them without the cream cheese sigh.  

The mr is pretty sure i only cruise for the bagels/lox/cream cheese/capers on the buffet in the am.  



macraven said:


> _Mr Mac and son only use the toaster oven when making toast
> And they have to turn the bread so it browns evenly
> 
> Me, I use a two slot toaster always
> Keep in on a shelf in the pantry as I use it only a few times a month
> 
> Limited kitchen counter space so have most things on a pantry shelf
> 
> Toaster over takes up too much of my kitchen space
> Layout is not the best_



Toast conniseurs in your house lol

Back in the dark ages we had to take home ec to graduate.  They had us make toast in the oven on a cookie sheet. I got detention for saying it was a huge waste of electricity to heat up an oven just to make toast,  but there you have it JIK your toasters ever die


----------



## macraven

_that is something my mom used to say.

too much electricity to heat the oven for making toast.

it would take 7 minutes to get the oven hot enough then a few minutes of bread in the oven to have it toasty.

would take a long time for the oven to cool down and mom would gripe about how hot the house already was in the summer with the oven on.


then the "invention" of toasters ......
well, they did not buy a toaster until i was a teen.
thought it was a waste of money and took up too much counter space.


keisha, detentins were stupid.

if we had gum at school and chewed it, detention....

_


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, it's your day!!!!

(Sat up late to be the first for your birthday greetings)


 



It's  time for youse



 For Janet day _


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to the lovely Janet..........

Have a great day.......you deserve the best of everything........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s Wednesday........

Woke up this morning with no clue what day it was.........love it!! Did then remember it was Keisha`s birthday. 

Got a call that eye test has been cancelled as guy is sick........rearranged for another day.....spent the morning ironing instead.....this afternoon we are doing a clear out of one of the spare rooms. Then decide what to do with it....

Lunch today is toasted turkey, brie and cranberry sandwich.....lush. 

Have a great Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, since Mac has a blue room, you need a purple room to keep your stuff in. 

Yep, it's is a Wednesday, and Keisha's birthday, so Keisha,





And since hump day is Keisha's day, and in case she forgets what day it is from eating too much birthday cake and wine....






 Keisha!  Have a great birthday. 

Well, it is August, and once again the overnight was in the high 50's.  Fall? Spring?  62 at 6am, 85 by 4pm.  A lovely bright ball of yellow is higher on the horizon now.  Just a beautiful day in store.  I hope the weather is good for all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, already have one I suppose. 

Our bedroom has subtle tones of purple along with shimmery silvers and few other tones. I actually don't really like pure purple walls.......

Glad you have sunshine.......ours is still hiding..........


Just looked on the Island cam where my mum lives and they are having a gorgeous day.......hope it says that way till we arrive on Saturday for friends daughters wedding on Sunday. We had a gorgeous day when we got married all those years ago, every Saturday leading up was chucking it down with rain, so we were delighted it was so glorious.....got some lovely outdoor pictures. 

Time for lunch..........

Keisha............where are ooooooooooo


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning all 

Happy Birthday Keisha
 
 

I was going to send you a pic of a bunch of hunky dudes twerking, but did not want to get your blood pressure up first thing in the morning


----------



## Robo56

We need another HHN house announcement


----------



## macraven

_I bet birthday girl is sleeping in
Unless someone took her out for a birthday breakfast 

_


----------



## buckeev

Well...Best plans and all that..
My mother-in-law is having emergency surgery today and my son and I just canceled our flight for this morning. We still are gonna try to get to Baltimore ASAP, but we hafta make sure there are no complications from her surgery. Some of y'all know this...Gage is Autistic and change is a bear for him. But he usually understands things sometimes happen. 
My dear bride is already talking about remodeling and adding the dreaded "Mother-In-Law Wing" to the house. Oh boy....I'm not sure there are enough crabs in the bay to drown that stress!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Birthday @keishashadow  


Very busy at work and haven't been able to post much  But, my countdown continues!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Well...Best plans and all that..
> My mother-in-law is having emergency surgery today and my son and I just canceled our flight for this morning. We still are gonna try to get to Baltimore ASAP, but we hafta make sure there are no complications from her surgery. Some of y'all know this...Gage is Autistic and change is a bear for him. But he usually understands things sometimes happen.
> My dear bride is already talking about remodeling and adding the dreaded "Mother-In-Law Wing" to the house. Oh boy....I'm not sure there are enough crabs in the bay to drown that stress!



Sorry to hear you've had to postpone your trip. 

Hope Gage is ok with the change. And of course hope your MiL comes through surgery and is absolutely fine afterwards, then you can pursue your trip again. Won't mention the MiL wing........... but best wishes to her.


----------



## keishashadow

Aw, I'm touched (in the head hehe) but also by all the wishes & pics, thanx guys

A lovely BLT made by my better half & he did the dishes & gave dog a bath.  I may keep him!

DiL/oldest DS/GD bought me a Dooney & Burke Haunted Mansion bag.  Going to a combo outdoor film/BBQ thing @ local PSU this evening.  Hope the mosquitoes aren't biting.

Lynne - check your Dec flights.  This am was able to change our SWA flight after Thanksgiving from crack of dawn to arriving much later, shortly before midnight.  now have a credit of $320 for the two of us.  Willing to give up the day for that, really not a fan of leaving my house @ 3 am to catch any flight.



schumigirl said:


> Well, already have one I suppose.
> 
> Our bedroom has subtle tones of purple along with shimmery silvers and few other tones. I actually don't really like pure purple walls.......
> 
> Glad you have sunshine.......ours is still hiding..........
> 
> 
> Just looked on the Island cam where my mum lives and they are having a gorgeous day.......hope it says that way till we arrive on Saturday for friends daughters wedding on Sunday. We had a gorgeous day when we got married all those years ago, every Saturday leading up was chucking it down with rain, so we were delighted it was so glorious.....got some lovely outdoor pictures.
> 
> Time for lunch..........
> 
> Keisha............where are ooooooooooo



Present & accounted for.  That color combo sounds pretty.  Walllpaper?  We still have the same stuff on walls of our BR as when we moved in, have given up trying to remove it.  Stripes, why did it have to be stripes?  Keep threatening to slap on a coat of Kilz but haven't followed through.  Let's just say I've hung a lot of pictures/shelves on the wall.

That wedding came around quickly!  Rain on wedding day supposed to portend good luck.



Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning all
> 
> Happy Birthday Keisha
> View attachment 260099
> View attachment 260100
> 
> I was going to send you a pic of a bunch of hunky dudes twerking, but did not want to get your blood pressure up first thing in the morning



@ 5:30 am today my oldest DS sent me a slew of like memes lol



macraven said:


> _I bet birthday girl is sleeping in
> Unless someone took her out for a birthday breakfast
> _



Sleeping in will resume on August 23rd here, amidst those back to school tears I'm prone to even with GD. Such a sap i am.



buckeev said:


> Well...Best plans and all that..
> My mother-in-law is having emergency surgery today and my son and I just canceled our flight for this morning. We still are gonna try to get to Baltimore ASAP, but we hafta make sure there are no complications from her surgery. Some of y'all know this...Gage is Autistic and change is a bear for him. But he usually understands things sometimes happen.
> My dear bride is already talking about remodeling and adding the dreaded "Mother-In-Law Wing" to the house. Oh boy....I'm not sure there are enough crabs in the bay to drown that stress!



Oh no, glad your son is coping with this well. We did the 'mother-in-law' apartment too.  I consoled my DH it adds value to the property.  Problem is i have yet to actually clear out my mom's stuff, just can't bring myself to do it and it's been 3 years.  Never coming home, call from her dr today, yet another issue for her.  Just one thing after another poor thing.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear that Buckeev.  Sending mummy dust that all goes well, and glad to hear DS was okay with having to wait for another trip with dad.

Glad to hear you are alive Kesha.  Yeah, I don't mind for the early bird flight down this month, and the not quite early bird flight down in October.  In December, we're taking a late afternoon flight down and will enjoy staying at the airport.  So far, no better rates than already have.  But wahoo for a credit.  That means another trip in less than a year.  Darn SW is still not showing many nonstop flights.  Guess Orlando not direct is okay for my area, just not me.

Almost time for lunch, and I know it will not be nearly as lush as Schumi had.

Robo, hope all is well with you, and the coffee was hot this morning.


----------



## wagman67

What day is it? What day is it? It's Hump da---oh wait...okay, it is Hump Day, but it's also Biirrtthh Dayy!

Happy Birthday, Keisha!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

He is definitely a keeper Janet! A BLT works for me anytime........

Yep, wallpaper but kinda textured almost material like, but not quite.....it looks shimmery and slightly, very slightly sparkly........I love it. One wall is a feature and other walls are slightly muted silvery colour with what looks like tiny strands of purple through......hard to describe really.......lol.......yeah not a big fan of stripes either.......

Yep, wedding on Sunday, coming back early Monday morning as we have an appointment late Monday afternoon. Takes about 5/6 hours to get home so won't be drinking much champagne as I couldnt travel with even a slight hangover. Tom isn't drinking at all as he is driving. Hope you're having a lovely day still........


Almost bedtime here........well, in a bit........not many plans tomorrow......waxing of legs in the afternoon.......always fun!


----------



## tink1957

Glad I made it back in time to wish Janet Hope your day was as awesome as you are 

It's been a rainy week here...I got off work at 8 and it was raining so hard at one point that I could barely see the road.  Luckily it only lasted a few miles or I wouldn't have made It.

Buck, sorry about your trip...hope mil improves quickly and you get to go later.

Good night all


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Well...Best plans and all that..
> My mother-in-law is having emergency surgery today and my son and I just canceled our flight for this morning. We still are gonna try to get to Baltimore ASAP, but we hafta make sure there are no complications from her surgery. Some of y'all know this...Gage is Autistic and change is a bear for him. But he usually understands things sometimes happen.
> My dear bride is already talking about remodeling and adding the dreaded "Mother-In-Law Wing" to the house. Oh boy....I'm not sure there are enough crabs in the bay to drown that stress!



_I so hope your mil did fine in the surgery and will have a quick recovery 

Sending mummy dust all will turn out fine

Hugs to Gage
Change of plans can be hard for anyone but hope he was okay with a delay for your trip East 

No wisdom for adding an inlaw room

But you do what you have to do
It will all work out for you
And the Mrs will call you her rock and hero _


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _I so hope your mil did fine in the surgery and will have a quick recovery
> 
> Sending mummy dust all will turn out fine
> 
> Hugs to Gage
> Change of plans can be hard for anyone but hope he was okay with a delay for your trip East
> 
> No wisdom for adding an inlaw room
> 
> But you do what you have to do
> It will all work out for you
> And the Mrs will call you her *rock *and* hero *_


...

Awwww...Not exactly the four-letter words she usually calls me!!!  

Surgery went well...gonna be another session with all that rehab fun though. "Old Girl's" a tough customer.

Gage and Daddeo are rebooked on the 5:30 AM...Gonna try to grab an hour-or-two of shuteye...Those *CRABS *are calling my name!!!  

Thanks for all the kind words y'all!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> ...
> 
> Awwww...Not exactly the four-letter words she usually calls me!!!
> 
> Surgery went well...gonna be another session with all that rehab fun though. "Old Girl's" a tough customer.
> 
> Gage and Daddeo are rebooked on the 5:30 AM...Gonna try to grab an hour-or-two of shuteye...Those *CRABS *are calling my name!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words y'all!



Glad to hear it went ok.......have a fun trip and enjoy all those crabs!!!!


Finally we have a beautiful sunny day here......and warm.........yay! Everything looks so gorgeous especially after all the rain we`ve had........grass, plants, bushes and trees look vibrant. 

Got leg waxing appointment this afternoon then definitely sitting in the garden at some point today......

Have a great Thursday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  for Buckeev.  Crack of dawn flights are awesome.  Safe travels and eat more crabs!   Good to hear MIL is out of surgery and making a recovery.  

Good afternoon Schumi.  Happy your weather has improved and are enjoying another lush lunch. 

Morning homies!  Time for tea.  The sun is up, the morning nicely cool.  Beautiful Thursday for us too.  Then the muggy weather returns, so rain predicted for the week-end.  Sigh.  Don't save the rain for the week-end.  Well, since older one got to the beach with his friends, little one just said she's going down the shore with her friend this week-end.  It will be a quiet week-end.  

So, drink up!  It's a throw back, thirsty Thursday.  Make it a great one homies!


----------



## Metro West

Happy Thursday all! 

Question...how many have cut the cord and are no longer cable subscribers? I keep reading how people no longer pay the ever growing cable bills and are going with streaming services. I have Comcast and my bill is just over $200 a month which is ridiculous and I don't watch a lot of television any more. I mainly watch AHS and American Greed which I DVR and watch later so I can skip the commercials. I really want to cut that bill down and only pay for internet but I can't seem to make the call. 

Are you or have you cut cable services?


----------



## macraven

_We have dish and hate it
Contract up in December and renewing

If it rains or have winds, we lose reception on all the sets

Weather channel and mr Mac has sports channels that stop when weather changes. 

No idea what we pay
I let mr Mac pay it
_


----------



## Metro West

That's why I don't want to go the satellite route...we have too many storms in the summer here in Florida so I wouldn't be able to watch much of anything from May until October.


----------



## Monykalyn

buckeev said:


> Gage and Daddeo are rebooked on the 5:30 AM...Gonna try to grab an hour-or-two of shuteye...Those *CRABS *are calling my name!!!


Glad to hear all went well! My son doesn't deal with change well either - getting better- as he has anxiety issues. 

Happy birthday to @keishashadow! Lots of august birthdays.

Hanging in room at Saratoga Springs. DH and middle DD made it in earlier yesterday (plane must have been in a friendly jet stream). Also room was ready by 2pm! Nice surprise after after Hearing so many stories about DVC rooms not ready til 6 or 8 pm or later. We are right by quiet pool and steps from bus stop in Grandstand section. Love it.  DS woke with congestion and not feeling well last night (this am actually-3am), so we bailed on MK ropedrop and cancelled BoG lunch to hang by pool and take it easy. Plans for Studios tonight. Middle kid still asleep although about to wake her up.  DH and I got some work done too so it works out ok. 

Got a notice my October flight changed- we are now a half hour earlier coming in- works for me.

Pool time!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Glad to hear all went well! My son doesn't deal with change well either - getting better- as he has anxiety issues.
> 
> Happy birthday to @keishashadow! Lots of august birthdays.
> 
> Hanging in room at Saratoga Springs. DH and middle DD made it in earlier yesterday (plane must have been in a friendly jet stream). Also room was ready by 2pm! Nice surprise after after Hearing so many stories about DVC rooms not ready til 6 or 8 pm or later. We are right by quiet pool and steps from bus stop in Grandstand section. Love it.  DS woke with congestion and not feeling well last night (this am actually-3am), so we bailed on MK ropedrop and cancelled BoG lunch to hang by pool and take it easy. Plans for Studios tonight. Middle kid still asleep although about to wake her up.  DH and I got some work done too so it works out ok.
> 
> Got a notice my October flight changed- we are now a half hour earlier coming in- works for me.
> 
> Pool time!




Have a blast! Let us know what you think of the Pandora section!


----------



## Lynne G

We just got cable, but not that expensive.  Kids wanted the cable shows and sports.  So, we used to have internet sling tv, but that was a pain.  I think may really depend on where you live.  I have it bundled though.


----------



## macraven

_When we lived up North, cable was the best way to go for tv

We had a rotator antennae but storms knocked it out in year two when there 
Switched to cable and liked it best 

Down where I am, only option will be cable
We are outside the city limits and one mile from what fiber optics we really want so going with next step down


At least tv will not go out then

It started to do a light sprinkle and tv out now
Only 3.5 more months on our dish contract and we switch
_


----------



## tink1957

Hope buck and monyk have a great time on their trips.

We have directv and experience the same problems as mac ...forget watching on a stormy day.  I pay $97 per month with no premium channels.  The only reason I keep it is I get east and west coast channels since I was grandfathered in before the restrictions.  If I could get a good bundle with Wi-Fi I would ditch it in a second but the only option here is hughesnet


----------



## wagman67

We actually cut the cord three years ago...went antennae and streaming. I had been on Directv for 20 years...was one of their first national customers back in 1994, but they kept giving away the kitchen sink to new customers and not giving their loyal base much of anything, so we dropped them. We tried various streaming services and Netflix.

Then, earlier this year, I spoke with Charter and they offered a deal that came in just under what I was paying for cable internet (through them), Netflix and the streaming service I was using (which had a number of channels, but limited the number of devices). So, I actually went with cable and have actually been quite happy. We pay $100 (that includes the taxes and fees) for 60MB speed Internet and about 100 channels (they say close to 200, but they count a lot of the channels twice...once for SD and once for HD). We only use the single HD Box with DVR they provide and rent a CableCard ($2/month...which is in that $100). With the CableCard, I use a device called a HDHomerun Prime, which you hook the cable to and then hook it to your home network and you have three tuners that you can use with your computers and other devices (phones, pads). In addition to that, you get access to the channels you use via their apps.

Works out pretty well for us.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon 

Lynne, Janet  and Mac countdown 7 weeks 2 days 7 hours 57 minutes and 36 seconds 


Buckeev have a great trip with your son and eat lots of crab for me 
Prayers for your mom-in-law 


Monykalyn enjoy your time on your trip.


Still trying to get over respiratory illness. Third time to doc meds gotta work this time. Sore throat, sinus, ears and bronchitis. More antibiotics, steroids and new inhaler....maybe some dobby magic will do



In bed, but shopping online......LOL.....I will blame it on the steroids 




I always wondered what made Voldemort so mean.....LOL...He can't breathe through his nose.......


----------



## Robo56

Trick or Treating as only Karen can do.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne my oct car rental dropped like a rock.  I sucked it up and booked a compact, hoping my gold status with Hertz will bump me up the car chain.  Sitting on two, not sure if keeping just for 1 or both of my weeks. USSA #77694 & coupon #105652 for $83 & $198 respectively.

Still hanging onto my alamo hoping i can modify but couldn't pass these rates up.  No issues last rental with them in July.



Monykalyn said:


> Glad to hear all went well! My son doesn't deal with change well either - getting better- as he has anxiety issues.
> 
> Happy birthday to @keishashadow! Lots of august birthdays.
> 
> Hanging in room at Saratoga Springs. DH and middle DD made it in earlier yesterday (plane must have been in a friendly jet stream). Also room was ready by 2pm! Nice surprise after after Hearing so many stories about DVC rooms not ready til 6 or 8 pm or later. We are right by quiet pool and steps from bus stop in Grandstand section. Love it.  DS woke with congestion and not feeling well last night (this am actually-3am), so we bailed on MK ropedrop and cancelled BoG lunch to hang by pool and take it easy. Plans for Studios tonight. Middle kid still asleep although about to wake her up.  DH and I got some work done too so it works out ok.
> 
> Got a notice my October flight changed- we are now a half hour earlier coming in- works for me.
> 
> Pool time!



Thanks

Trust me, you are quite lucky to get into your DVC room early lol but SSR is huge, probably in your favor.  Did u do room ready or stop @ desk?  That is a nice section there.  Had to take Preferred for November, hoping for view of DTD.

Hope the youngin feeling better!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Lynne and Mac countdown 7 weeks 2 days 7 hours 57 minutes and 36 seconds
> 
> 
> Buckeev have a great trip with your son and eat lots of crab for me
> Prayers for your mom-in-law
> 
> 
> Monykalyn enjoy your time on your trip.
> 
> 
> Still trying to get over respiratory illness. Third time to doc meds gotta work this time. Sore throat, sinus, ears and bronchitis. More antibiotics, steroids and new inhaler....maybe some dobby magic will do
> View attachment 260411
> 
> 
> In bed, but shopping online......LOL.....I will blame it on the steroids
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 260402
> I always wondered what made Voldemort so mean.....LOL...He can't breathe through his nose.......



Ahem, you forgot me hahahahaha JK

Oh no, sounds like the URI got you good.  DH finally over what i shared with him last month.  Never remember bugs taking so long to clear one's system.


----------



## macraven

_Well, how was the cake?
And did you have one candle or many on it?_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, hope you feel better Robo.  Yep, counting down.

Keisha, posted in travel for October thread, I had a not so nice rental with Hertz in Orlando, so will never rent from them again.  I used to use the Elmerald Aisle, but they have been so high lately, have been with Alamo for quite awhile now.   I hope to get a nice car in FLL when we arrive 2 weeks from now.  Good thing, unlimited miles.  I will put on more than 500 or so on that rental.  I like to have a car almost always when I travel, even if I have to pay for parking.  But yay! You will be traveling the same day as Robo, Mac, and I.   If you want to say hello when at the mouse, let me know.  I have the military hopper, so except for some D23 stuff on the 3rd, I can be flexible.

Ah, news is boring and nothing new, so goodnight homies.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Ahem, you forgot me hahahahaha JK




Oops, I fixed it. Name added. I will blame it on the meds.


----------



## Chuckers

Feel better @Robo56 !!!!


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Feel better @Robo56 !!!!




Thank you Chuckers. 

Are the cats getting along ok with their new friends?


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Thank you Chuckers.
> 
> Are the cats getting along ok with their new friends?



They've still been locked in their room. We are going to try 'site swapping' on Sunday. Put my cats in a room and let their's roam a bit. That way the scents can start to mingle.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Trust me, you are quite lucky to get into your DVC room early lol but SSR is huge, probably in your favor. Did u do room ready or stop @ desk? That is a nice section there. Had to take Preferred for November, hoping for view of DTD


Online check in but stopped at front desk as I needed luggage held and cold food refrigerated. DD came and helped us move from CSR.  

Lovel morning and early afternoon at main pool. DHS for evening. Didn't see fireworks - love Star Wars but all reports they are a watered down version of the show from SWW-and those were spectacular. No desire to see a cliff notes version.


----------



## Robo56

Ready for sleep. Been up since 3:30 this morning. Hoping for a good nights sleep


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel better real soon Robo 

You've been up a long time! 


Sleep well


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes it is.  It has been a long week, and I am so ready for the weekend quiet.  

Robo, I hope you are feeling better today.

MonyK, nice you arrived at the mouse, and the weather is good.  So glad DD is starting her CP.  I hope she has fun and meets some nice people during her time there.

Buckeev, hope you and Gage are stuffing your faces with crabs.  Have an awesome trip.


So, be a hero and save the coffee or tea from being trapped in a cup, and Schumi needs to save the wine from inside the bottle. 

Have a great day all!  Yes, it Friday.  Wake up homies.  The sun is shining and the weather got warm.


----------



## Chuckers

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!

COUNTDOWN ALERT!!! ZERO MONTHS!!!!!!

30 days, 16 Hours, 44 Minutes, 13 Seconds!!!

Only 720 hours!!!!

I'm so excited that I'm starting to bounce in my seat like a 4 year old about to see Barney!!!

(That tells you how old I am, is Barney still even a thing for kids?)


----------



## Monykalyn

Woke up to Amber alert (for home) on phone. 
Hope Robo feeling better soon. DS is still stuffy/congested but not too bad. Sudafed kids helps.

Yay Chuckers to no more month in countdown!

DD all settled in. Going to come hang out with the kids tonight while DH and I go meet a college friend (and fellow DCP alumni) for some fun in parks (adults no kids to complain how tired they are- although they've been goodness this trip).

Funny memes Lynne- especially Kermit- totally read that in Kermit voice- we were last ones in the Muppet Vision show last night


----------



## keishashadow

Lost count of how many Fridays in a row it's been raining in the am when i head out, weird

Mac - DiL had 2 candles representing my age staring me in the face on my BD cookie lol. Hard to escape. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh no, hope you feel better Robo.  Yep, counting down.
> 
> Keisha, posted in travel for October thread, I had a not so nice rental with Hertz in Orlando, so will never rent from them again.  I used to use the Elmerald Aisle, but they have been so high lately, have been with Alamo for quite awhile now.   I hope to get a nice car in FLL when we arrive 2 weeks from now.  Good thing, unlimited miles.  I will put on more than 500 or so on that rental.  I like to have a car almost always when I travel, even if I have to pay for parking.  But yay! You will be traveling the same day as Robo, Mac, and I.   If you want to say hello when at the mouse, let me know.  I have the military hopper, so except for some D23 stuff on the 3rd, I can be flexible.
> 
> Ah, news is boring and nothing new, so goodnight homies.



Oh yikes.  Only crappy cars we've had = budget.  We did National for at least a decade, then prices jumped. Segued to alamo, again their prices last year enough to send me elsewhere when the dust settles. Annoyed me when they took the free driver away too.

Finger's crossed Hertz doesn't disappoint but i can overlook a lot when it's 1/2 the price lol.  The mr will likely insist i segue up to at least a Mid size.  Me, i could care less as long as not a mini-van or truck, not a fan how they handle.

Will see u in MCO. Made FP for 2nd part of WDW today, had to work for what i wanted this time


----------



## macraven

Been the most rainy month since we moved here


----------



## Lynne G

Alright.  We get rain tonight and showers throughout the week-end.  Summer rain.  Better not be when on vacation in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chuckers

I think it's supposed to be hot this weekend.. So, I think I'll go to 6 Flags.. again ...


----------



## tink1957

Today is the only day this week that it didn't rain...my grass is knee high in the side yard so I purchased a new lawnmower today since mine bit the dust after numerous repairs.  Unfortunately I  decided to save money by getting one that was returned to the store and  had no issues found.  We got it home and it wouldn't crank, looked in the gas tank and found that someone had mixed oil In with the gas  so frustrating.  Obviously no one checked it out when it was originally returned.  Back to the store I go on Monday if my guy can't fix it.

Glad to hear your girl is all settled in monyk.

Have fun at six flags Chuckers.

Robo hope you feel better soon 

Only 32 days to go for me


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family .

Hope all are well and getting ready for a relaxing weekend. 

Meds have kicked in a tad. Cough and fever worse at night though. 

Monykalyn hope your son feels better soon .  Glad to hear your daughter is getting settled and you and your hubby are getting some time away.

Lynne your birthday is on the lunar eclipse. Read in the paper today that the rooms in Hopkinsville Kentucky that usually go for $69.00 a night have sold out for $500.00 a night. The hotels two hours away are selling out. They are expecting thousands from the US, Canada and Europe. Kentucky grandchildren live about an hour away from there and they said their local news is saying for them to make sure they have what they need from the stores and don't even attempt to eat out that day. Will be interesting.

Mac hope you are feeling better and the walking is getting easier 

Keisha I made arrangements to rent a car back in March and I'am glad I did. Prices have continued to rise for sure. 
Also RPR and PBH is showing unavailable for first part of October. I guess that's a precursor to letting us know it's going to be busy.

Chuckers yeah !!!!! To the zero months countdown


----------



## Robo56

Hey Tink 

Sorry to hear about the lawn mower. There is nothing more frustrating than getting a new piece of equipment home and finding it doesn't work.

Yeah !!!!! to your closer countdown. Vacations are so awesome to look forward to


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
Happy travels tomorrow 
Enjoy the wedding

Tink
Ugh of all the dirty tricks someone did to the mower they returned...
Shame on them
Hope you can exchange it

I ended up hiring a lawn service
Took Mr Mac two hours to mow our yard every 6 days
Plenty of "have mower, need work " in my area
Maybe you can find someone to mow for you 

Robo
This is a long time with you having that illness
You need to get better soon and kick that virus/infection out of the park!
Feel better real soon 

Lynne
You have a few trips lined up for this year
Don't you have one coming up in a week or two ?
Happy and safe travels

MonyK 
Hope family is fine and son feels better
Is daughter all set up now and busy with her cp position?

Buckeev
Are we there yet and eating crabs?
All good on the home front?

To any I did not mention and big hey to youse 
Hugs to all_


----------



## Lynne G

Evening Robo, Mac, and Tink.

Sorry to hear of your mower issues Tink.  That stinks it was not what you bargained for.

Robo, hope your fever breaks soon, and no more coughing tonight.  Take care.  Yeah, my birthday gets attention.  Better than when I was born.  I have been reminded that the rocket went off before I decided to arrive.  We are not in the direct path, so around 70 or 80 percent.  I forget.  I see lots of advertisements to stay where full effect area.  Terrible the rates jacked so high.  Bet even over the holidays those rates would not be seen. Hope the grandchildren have no traffic issues that day.  At least it is only 1 day, so would think many would go home the next day.

Yep Mac, just over 2 weeks, or 15 days.  Crack of dawn, well before dawn, flight.  I wanted a full day to do the 4 or more hours of driving.

Quiet night.  Older one is over friend's house.  Little one down the shore with her friend, and DH is already in bed.  I may wait up, but are getting tired.  We give an 11 o'clock curfew.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac.........just about to set off........got around 5-6 hours drive today, then meal with family tonight and wedding tomorrow........can't wait......

Sorry never got to email you ladies before I left...........yesterday was a busy one! Will send pic as promised though, maybe when I get home........internet up there isn't the best, if we get it at all......

Have a great weekend everyone.........back Monday..........


----------



## keishashadow

Mac u know u 'made it' when u pay someone to cut your grass!  Moving on up  lol


tink1957 said:


> Today is the only day this week that it didn't rain...my grass is knee high in the side yard so I purchased a new lawnmower today since mine bit the dust after numerous repairs.  Unfortunately I  decided to save money by getting one that was returned to the store and  had no issues found.  We got it home and it wouldn't crank, looked in the gas tank and found that someone had mixed oil In with the gas  so frustrating.  Obviously no one checked it out when it was originally returned.  Back to the store I go on Monday if my guy can't fix it.
> 
> Glad to hear your girl is all settled in monyk.
> 
> Have fun at six flags Chuckers.
> 
> Robo hope you feel better soon
> 
> Only 32 days to go for me



Getting so close for. You

Off with their heads!  That really stinks. Tall grass hard enough to cut (usually full of snakes here by that point wah) but when it's wet forget it.  



Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family .
> 
> Hope all are well and getting ready for a relaxing weekend.
> 
> Meds have kicked in a tad. Cough and fever worse at night though.
> 
> Monykalyn hope your son feels better soon .  Glad to hear your daughter is getting settled and you and your hubby are getting some time away.
> 
> Lynne your birthday is on the lunar eclipse. Read in the paper today that the rooms in Hopkinsville Kentucky that usually go for $69.00 a night have sold out for $500.00 a night. The hotels two hours away are selling out. They are expecting thousands from the US, Canada and Europe. Kentucky grandchildren live about an hour away from there and they said their local news is saying for them to make sure they have what they need from the stores and don't even attempt to eat out that day. Will be interesting.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better and the walking is getting easier
> 
> Keisha I made arrangements to rent a car back in March and I'am glad I did. Prices have continued to rise for sure.
> Also RPR and PBH is showing unavailable for first part of October. I guess that's a precursor to letting us know it's going to be busy.
> 
> Chuckers yeah !!!!! To the zero months countdown



Yes, it's going to be slammed.  There is a convention @ SF that weekend.  Not sure if the one @ PBH we've run into in the past that weekend or not.  They've shut down citiwalk at times for private event during the week prior

Hmm not quite turned the corner yet, sounds like you're peeking around it though with the meds!  Yea

Carole - have fun!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wedding is a great reason to travel.  Have a lovely time Schumi.

Morning homies.  No rain for us.  Seems the weather people were surprised the line of downpours went south of us, and left a muggy mostly sunny day.  But, with dew points in the high 60's, almost excessive.  Thankful temp to be around 85.  Chickens were out and about early today.  A clucking alarm clock.  

Have a nice Saturday all.  Enjoy 6 flags Chuckers.

Hey Keisha, when you landing on the 1st?  Going to party with Mickey that night.  Praying POP is quiet and clean.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Mac u know u 'made it' when u pay someone to cut your grass!  Moving on up  lol



_labor is cheap in my area.
the dude has a rider and does all the trimming around the sidewalks and rakes up what isn't mulched down.

i have a hair less than one acre so it is a big yard to get done.

many places here are about $40 for each time they come out.
those that do extras, probably add to the basic costs they give out.

the dude does next door neighbor's place the past 5 years he said.
nice he can do both yards on the same day.
best thing is the dude is dependable!_


_Good to see you here schumi!
your weekend will fly by quickly and you'll be busy the entire time.
Coming back home, you will ask Tom, where did the time go.....

_
_lynne, what time do you land on the 1st?_
_will you be rushed for the Mickey party that day?_


----------



## keishashadow

Mac - least you don't have to pay to have the snow shoveled.  



Lynne G said:


> Wedding is a great reason to travel.  Have a lovely time Schumi.
> 
> Morning homies.  No rain for us.  Seems the weather people were surprised the line of downpours went south of us, and left a muggy mostly sunny day.  But, with dew points in the high 60's, almost excessive.  Thankful temp to be around 85.  Chickens were out and about early today.  A clucking alarm clock.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday all.  Enjoy 6 flags Chuckers.
> 
> Hey Keisha, when you landing on the 1st?  Going to party with Mickey that night.  Praying POP is quiet and clean.



BWV pre Universal. We have ridiculously early flight. Next one available not until mid-afternoon.  No idea why Oct got such a short-shift on flights from SWA.  Many more options avail for dates I've checked Nov - March.  The last return flights leave around 3:30 pm too!  So strange, always several per night, some don't arrive home until early the next day.

Since up so early that am, probably will buy the party tix on Tuesday, even though they cost more.  Don't even have my HHN tix yet lol.  It's looking so busy that first weekend, probably should purchase jik it sells out for individual tix for Jr.

I didn't realize the gondola construction was gearing up already at Pop.  It's the visuals/pubic space disruptions that tend to annoy me.  I can put up with the day-time construction noise well enough. Not sure i now want to chance switching over there the 2nd week, even to try or the new rooms. 

Have you considered changing resort?


----------



## Lynne G

No, Keisha, as the email they gave me said mostly only during the day.  As long as I don't hear it in the middle of the night, I am good.  Plus, only 4 nights.  I will let ya know when I check in, what room I got.  Also standard, as I wanted cheap.  I arrive around 9:30am.  So, I figured be checking in by 11 or so.  Then heading to MK, to do some afternoon rides and then party the night away.  I was thinking Tuesday, but that is when my D23 day is, including a dessert party, so Epcot day for me.  Glad I did not buy party tickets until I was sure I got the D23 ticket.  Yeah, not many nonstops down or back for me either. If I don't take that early flight, next is after lunch.  Um, no that is almost a wasted day.  4 pm flight back, as last of nonstop until 11:30pm.    Leaving from RPR, so the ride back won't be that long.   Oops, do not have my HHN ticket either.  Have to renew AP, so maybe they will be nice and let me buy ticket too.  So ready for vacation.


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon everyone .

Sitting on back porch with tootsies propped up enjoying the beautiful day.






Not sure what kind of lizard this is, but it's grown a new tail. Looked it up. It's a skink.


----------



## macraven

_Just returned home from a presentation of John Ross and his original home and history of his leadership.
(Trail of Tears)

All done outside in his home of 1813 or so.

Brought chairs along as limited seating.


Man was it hot!
96 in the shade._


----------



## Lynne G

Looks like a skink too Robo.  It is so muggy out, relaxing too, with some ice tea and deciding what for dinner.

Sound like an interesting talk about Ross Mac.  That was one hot presentation.  Good that you found shade and a chair.


----------



## macraven

_no shade where we sat, direct sun but had chairs we brought from home.


we arrived one minute before it started so most everyone took the shaded areas on the porch of the house.



i did not have a large choice of flights out of Atlanta when i bought.
Went with SW only 4 of the flights that day are direct/non stop

same with return flight


I still keep looking at other airports and non stop flights 
figure a deal may show up to fill a flight up.

can always use SW later


i can remember seeing lots of NS flights from milwaukee to orlando
_


----------



## Metro West

tink1957 said:


> Today is the only day this week that it didn't rain...my grass is knee high in the side yard so I purchased a new lawnmower today since mine bit the dust after numerous repairs.  Unfortunately I  decided to save money by getting one that was returned to the store and  had no issues found.  We got it home and it wouldn't crank, looked in the gas tank and found that someone had mixed oil In with the gas  so frustrating.  Obviously no one checked it out when it was originally returned.  Back to the store I go on Monday if my guy can't fix it.


 My neighbors and I got together and hired a lawn service to take care of the yards...just too hot to mow down here in the summer. My mower is sitting in the shed rusting away. Maybe you should look into that option.


----------



## goNDmay9

Homies!! Missed you all. Been a crazy time of good bad and horrible at our household.

@tink1957 ugh. Hope they rectify the mower situation.

@Chuckers six flags!! Yay.

@Metro West yep. Same here. We don't own a mower ha! It's fabulous.

@Robo56 and @Lynne G we have a lot of those here in Ga. tails are really pretty!

@macraven it has seriously been the muggiest ever!!

@Monykalyn @Robo56 sending wellness vibes your way!

@schumigirl weddings! So fun. Hope you have a blast.

@keishashadow BWV is so festive! We went there (and city walk) for my baby brothers birthday when we were down.

Update: love love love shades of green!! Their pool is amazing with the children's water area. Oh how I have missed the motherland. We were so close to upgrading to annual passes! We have renewed all of the uni passes but this MAY be our last year.

Closed down disney quest in the last day. It was so nostalgic.

Both my bosses quit on the same day - so work is in a bit of a flux. #CrabsInABarrel

Had an awesome family beach vacay until my niece (6) went under at the pool. We pulled her out and Hubby did CPR and got her breathing.  They airlifted her to Pensacola ICU. She has recovered and is back home now. Wasn't under long enough to have organ or brain damage thank goodness! Hug your kids and grandkids/ nieces / nephews extra tonight.

Oh. And my oldest started kindergarten on Wednesday!! Time goes by so fast. My youngest started Pre K on July 31st. You seriously should not be in school in July. That is insane.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## macraven

_goNDmay9

i just love it when my homie kids come back home and check in with us.....

Now July 31 is earlier than what we have in Ga for starting school.
Our area went back to school Tuesday August 1st.


hard to imagine your babies are old enough to be in school......._


----------



## tink1957

Yeah, I wish there was a reasonable option around here but they all want $100 a pop and I can't afford it.

Lawnmower couldn't be fixed so I have to take it back...what a pain.

It was a bad day all around as I'm dealing with frustration at work...I need this vacation so much ...only 1 more month if I  still have a job.


----------



## macraven

_Tink _


----------



## keishashadow

goNDmay9 said:


> Homies!! Missed you all. Been a crazy time of good bad and horrible at our household.
> 
> @tink1957 ugh. Hope they rectify the mower situation.
> 
> @Chuckers six flags!! Yay.
> 
> @Metro West yep. Same here. We don't own a mower ha! It's fabulous.
> 
> @Robo56 and @Lynne G we have a lot of those here in Ga. tails are really pretty!
> 
> @macraven it has seriously been the muggiest ever!!
> 
> @Monykalyn @Robo56 sending wellness vibes your way!
> 
> @schumigirl weddings! So fun. Hope you have a blast.
> 
> @keishashadow BWV is so festive! We went there (and city walk) for my baby brothers birthday when we were down.
> 
> Update: love love love shades of green!! Their pool is amazing with the children's water area. Oh how I have missed the motherland. We were so close to upgrading to annual passes! We have renewed all of the uni passes but this MAY be our last year.
> 
> Closed down disney quest in the last day. It was so nostalgic.
> 
> Both my bosses quit on the same day - so work is in a bit of a flux. #CrabsInABarrel
> 
> Had an awesome family beach vacay until my niece (6) went under at the pool. We pulled her out and Hubby did CPR and got her breathing.  They airlifted her to Pensacola ICU. She has recovered and is back home now. Wasn't under long enough to have organ or brain damage thank goodness! Hug your kids and grandkids/ nieces / nephews extra tonight.
> 
> Oh. And my oldest started kindergarten on Wednesday!! Time goes by so fast. My youngest started Pre K on July 31st. You seriously should not be in school in July. That is insane.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


PreK & K  You are a brace one lol. I Spread my monsters out 

Your niece had her guardian angel working OT. Glad to hear she's fine

Mac drawing a blank there. Need to go google, must've been snoozing when we covered it in school lol

Lynne pencil in those chew tix. Ha not holding my breath


----------



## tink1957

goND...good to hear from you again...welcome back.


----------



## Lynne G

goN, that is so scary and so thankful your niece was okay.  Glad to hear you enjoyed Shades,  it is a nice resort, and really like the size of the rooms, and closeness to MK.  Older one starts college on the 30th, little one starts 11th grade the day after Labor Day.

Bored.  Cooked pot stickers for dinner.  Good, but looking for more food now. I wanted water ice, older one did not. So, chocolate cupcake did not do the trick.  Hmmm.

DH is cheap lawn mower.  He enjoys it.  Though I think he is on his third mower so far.  

Southern schools always start and end earlier than the northern ones.

Sorry to hear about work Tink.  Hugs.  Time flies, so hang in there.


----------



## macraven

_goNDmay...just reread what you wrote and missed the part of your niece.

how scary!!

good it turned out she was going to be okay

sending hugs_


----------



## tink1957

I missed it too mac...so glad your niece is ok goND.  Something similar happened to my great niece a few years ago and luckily there was an off duty firefighter at the pool to save her...it scared her grandfather, my brother, so bad that he had a heart attack.  Luckily,  both recovered and are doing well but it was frightening for all concerned.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, guess I am not.  Still waitlisted, so got me.  Was fun to see them last year, plus got a gift card and book for attending.  But I did the afternoon one, and it was so hot, I would not really want to sit in that again.  If I don't, oh well.  D23 still has some fun things planned, so I am happy about that.  

Just watched the Kong movie, older one put it on for me.  It was okay.  Glad I did not see it in the theater.

Bedtime is closing in.  The 11 o'clock news is another repeat.  Even the national news double covered stories on the dinner time airing.

Have a lovely, restful night homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Saturday Night All! 

Worked again at my second job today... I am SO tired. I still want to his 6 Flags tomorrow.. I need a coaster fix.

Supposed to be beautiful weather tomorrow, too.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday!  Absolutely beautiful day.  Sun is up in a very clear sky, humidity gone, and 85.  My kind of day.

Have fun riding coasters Chuckers if you go.  You should go.  

Should I wake older one?  Eh, maybe check on the washer instead.  Second load of wash in.

Errands with older one on tap, with wish he would pump the gas for me.  

 

All that HHN talk,

 
what did I agree to? LoL


----------



## macraven

_i vote to let the kids sleep.

it will be quiet in the house and you can get a lot done then.

and won't be stopping to fix food for them....._


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning all .

I'am with Mac let the littles sleep .




goNDmay9 said:


> Had an awesome family beach vacay until my niece (6) went under at the pool. We pulled her out and Hubby did CPR and got her breathing. They airlifted her to Pensacola ICU. She has recovered and is back home now. Wasn't under long enough to have organ or brain damage thank goodness! Hug your kids and grandkids/ nieces / nephews extra tonight.




goNDmay so glad to see you back on the Sans. Wow you and your family have been through it this summer so far. Bless you all . Thank goodness your hubby new CPR and was able to revive your niece. Prayers for her as she continues to get better. You are right when things like that happen it does remind us to hold our precious littles closer. They truly are a gift from God.

You have a busy time as changes are here for you and your littles starting  Pre-K and kindergarten. It is so wonderful to watch them spread their little wings and fly to the next chapter of school and friends.

Hope the transition is smooth for all


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Sunday!  Absolutely beautiful day.  Sun is up in a very clear sky, humidity gone, and 85.  My kind of day.
> 
> Have fun riding coasters Chuckers if you go.  You should go.
> 
> Should I wake older one?  Eh, maybe check on the washer instead.  Second load of wash in.
> 
> Errands with older one on tap, with wish he would pump the gas for me.
> 
> View attachment 261259
> 
> All that HHN talk,
> 
> View attachment 261263
> what did I agree to? LoL




I went... I'm getting old... a couple of the rides made me feel not so great...ones I never had a problem with before.... I'm a sad ... but it could just be that 6 Flags rides tend to show their age a lot worse than bigger theme parks.


----------



## Lynne G

Time for tea.  Good Morning.  It's a Monday.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all! 

Yes, @Lynne G it's tea time! I totally need it to wake up today. I slept through my alarm.. it went of for 45 minutes before I woke up. I sure hope I didn't annoy my housemates... 

Last night we had a helicopter flying over out association for about an hour at midnight! Someone decided to take their Jetski out on the river behind us at 11pm and had an accident. They were trying to find him by flying over the river. I don't know if they found him.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Have my coffee this morning


----------



## Chuckers

Hi @macraven!!!!

Hope you are doing well and walking better!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning @Robo56!!! Ha! Crispy... so me.. When did I get old?


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Robo!  Old and crispy indeed.  Beautiful sunny day, then clouds.  Getting warmer, more like summer temps to end the week.  That's okay, the clothes dried nicely yesterday.  3 loads hung outside.  Rest went in the dryer.  

It feels like a Monday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning chuckers 

Just remember no matter how old we all get Universal makes you feel like a kid again


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne . Cloudy this morning here, but that's ok. Means it will stay in the low 80's.

Lynne, Mac and Janet

Count down

6 weeks

5 days

15 hours

55 minutes

40 seconds


----------



## macraven

_Robo, think I should start packing soon?_


----------



## macraven

Thanks Chuckers 
Doing the best I can 

Trying to walk more is what my next goal which I'm working on


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Morning chuckers
> 
> Just remember no matter how old we all get Universal makes you feel like a kid again
> 
> View attachment 261715
> 
> View attachment 261716




27 days until I get a week of kid time!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Thanks Chuckers
> Doing the best I can
> 
> Trying to walk more is what my next goal which I'm working on



Walking is good! You can do it Mac!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are walking Mac.  More and more so you're ready for October.  There's a potter flue sending mummy to ya every day.

Thanks for the countdown Robo.  Flights, hotel, and car no better prices than I already have.  And my December flight back has no more cheap seat tickets left.  Suggesting business class.  Yeah right.  I am an early booking and early riser for a reason.  I like cheap. LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good morning Robo, Chuckers, Lynne and mac...hope you all have a great day 

Good news on the lawnmower.  I returned it yesterday and by the time I pulled out of the loading zone they discovered that it had a loose plug wire so I repurchased it.
Bad news is now I have to cut the grass

Yep, I'm crispy too Chuckers 

Hot day today...stay hydrated my friends


----------



## Chuckers

Hi @tink1957 

Crispies unite!!!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Sunday!  Absolutely beautiful day.  Sun is up in a very clear sky, humidity gone, and 85.  My kind of day.


 We won't see weather like that until November.


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Metro.  We've had an odd summer.  Hotter than heck in June and July, and almost fall like temps in August so far.  But not to say we're done summer, we'll be hitting 90 and high humidity by the end of the week.  We get the afternoon showers and a thunderstorm or two thrown in most days.  Summer, oh yes it is.  Cloudy now.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Rub it in Metro.  We've had an odd summer.  Hotter than heck in June and July, and almost fall like temps in August so far.  But not to say we're done summer, we'll be hitting 90 and high humidity by the end of the week.  We get the afternoon showers and a thunderstorm or two thrown in most days.  Summer, oh yes it is.  Cloudy now.


 LOL...I meant we still have a good 2 to 2 1/2 months of heat and humidity while the rest of the country will start to cool down. It will be nice to leave the A/C off and open the windows again. But...I suffer through summer so I can enjoy the winters.


----------



## kohlby

I'm back from my trip.  Allegiant actually worked out quite well.  The flight up was very easy.  The flight back had a delay due to a thunderstorm but that was beyond their control.  It was barely delayed at all when they brought out free soda and water for us.  We ended up flying about an hour later.  I had heard it makes a big difference where you fly out of - Sanford was fine.  And Ogdensburg, NY was the other direction but I'm guessing none of you will likely end up at that airport since there's not much around it except for Ottawa, Canada. 

I returned Saturday night and made it to Epcot on Sunday for one last ride at Ellen.  Now it's Monday so back to the real world.  Kids are behind in their schoolwork today.  (As I sit here on the computer, they're watching Survivor so it's a problem that could easily be fixed if we had just a little motivation!)

Hoping y'all are doing well.  I need to catch up reading.


----------



## macraven

_Back home kohlby!_


----------



## Chuckers

Welcome back Kohlby... your trip almost makes me want to do a Disney trip so I can say goodbye to Ellen and GMR. But I am only doing MK on MNSSHP this year... oh well.. bye bye rides! I look forward to what's coming!


----------



## Lynne G

Sad to see those rides close, but never thought to travel to be last riding.  Oh well.  Not going to do it for the dragons either.  Oh well.  

Welcome home Kohlby.  Glad you were not too delayed.  No school for 3 more weeks.  

What for dinner game tonight.  Roulette of what is in the refrigerator.


----------



## macraven

_Yes....
what's for dinner 

Lunch yesterday was drive thu at Cook Out
Last night did drive thru at Taco Bell

Lunch today was drive thru at Choo Choo (BBQ place near me)

Dinner tonight will decide when son and I are hungry 

Mr Mac out of town for couple of weeks 
I treat this time period as a vacation and don't cook


Lynne, order out and have son do the pick up

Easy dinner decision 

_


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, must have waved your wand Mac.  Older one said he his bringing home food and will be home soon.  Little one is at a dinner and DH is not having dinner here either, so older one and me.  He can be a big royal annoyance, but sometimes nice.  Guess I better get plates out.

Hope all have or had a lush dinner.


----------



## RAPstar

So I went to see Garbage and Blondie Saturday night. I had gotten there a few hours before the show since it was general admission and i wanted a good spot by the stage (which I got). While waiting I called my roommate to see if he would bring me and some of the other people who had gotten there early some water since it was super hot and humid out. I expected just some cold bottles of water, but no he brings a small case, a bag of ice, and some cups. Since there was no way the 5 of us would drink all that water, as more people showed up I offered water since I didn't have a car and I couldn't bring the water in so after the show started the water would have pretty much gone to waste.

Anywho, I struck up a conversation with this girl in an awesome Lily Munster shirt, who turned out to be a comic from LA, who was also a big HHN fan. Well she also happened to be friends with one of the members of Garbage, and was on their list for tickets and some backstage passes. Since she thought it was nice of me to share the water, and our common interests, she offered me her second backstage pass!!!!

So here's me and Shirley Manson, the lead singer of Garbage


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, Robbie.  What a cool way to spend a Saturday night.  Nice picture too.  

Well, no sun to be found this morning.  Rain earlier, now just all gray and muggy, muggy, muggy.  Sun and  a shower, or stray thunderstorm is our Tuesday.  Someone better keep that stray thunderstorm away, and not let it rain more here.  

So, it's a Tuesday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 HeHe,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another month or so, and all the homies can say:









  not quite yet.


Once again, time for tea.  Have a nice day homies.


----------



## Chuckers

This morning is Tea and Chocolate Chip Cookies for breakfast!  

One of my best friends can not eat anything baked for breakfast... which, to me, is just weird. A piece of chocolate cake and milk is the perfect breakfast food (next to eggs). His reasoning is: 'baked goods are for dessert'. After he said that to me, I turned to him and said, 'I'm sorry, but you and I can't be friends anymore' and walked away. 

624 Hours!!! Time is moving so fast now!!! Of course, it means in 33 days it's going to be all over and I will be depressed. Such a roller coaster of emotions... 

@RAPstar that's an awesome story! And a great picture.. Good for you!

So @macraven, I guess you've been cleared to drive? That's great.. It sucks being housebound. 

Happy Tuesday all!


----------



## macraven

_With Mr Mac out of town, cats wake me up for 6 am feeding

That's his job each morning as he is an early riser all the time


Now I miss him....._


----------



## keishashadow

Two oldest DSs kidnapped me 'good' on Sunday.  They & GD hauled me up to Lake Erie for beach time &. Splash Lagoon, topped off by a nice dinner before heading back home.  I freely admit my hips & armpits (lol?) were yelling at me all yesterday; but it was oh-so worth it 

Heading out later to a local spray park/playground with GD.  We're trying to cross things off our summer bucket list at this point.

Tink our neighbor just bought one of those electric movers, no cord.  I cannot believe how quiet it is, does seem to work well.  Tree hugger lady down the street has a manual push mower.  Talk about commitment, she's out there for hours just in small front yard.   The situation works out. For you.



Chuckers said:


> I went... I'm getting old... a couple of the rides made me feel not so great...ones I never had a problem with before.... I'm a sad ... but it could just be that 6 Flags rides tend to show their age a lot worse than bigger theme parks.



Oooh, i get to roll out one of my 'adages':   wooden coasters separate the boys from the men    New ones so fast but smooth. Nothing like having your fillings get knocked out on the old skool ones.




macraven said:


> _Robo, think I should start packing soon?_



HA, as if, you'll be tossing crap in your bag 2 hours before you leave for flight LOL.  It's a talent 



macraven said:


> _Yes....
> what's for dinner
> 
> Lunch yesterday was drive thu at Cook Out
> Last night did drive thru at Taco Bell
> 
> Lunch today was drive thru at Choo Choo (BBQ place near me)
> 
> Dinner tonight will decide when son and I are hungry
> 
> Mr Mac out of town for couple of weeks
> I treat this time period as a vacation and don't cook
> 
> 
> Lynne, order out and have son do the pick up
> 
> Easy dinner decision
> _



A 2 - fer vacation, gotta love it.  Does mr mac roll the same way when u are gone?



RAPstar said:


> So I went to see Garbage and Blondie Saturday night. I had gotten there a few hours before the show since it was general admission and i wanted a good spot by the stage (which I got). While waiting I called my roommate to see if he would bring me and some of the other people who had gotten there early some water since it was super hot and humid out. I expected just some cold bottles of water, but no he brings a small case, a bag of ice, and some cups. Since there was no way the 5 of us would drink all that water, as more people showed up I offered water since I didn't have a car and I couldn't bring the water in so after the show started the water would have pretty much gone to waste.
> 
> Anywho, I struck up a conversation with this girl in an awesome Lily Munster shirt, who turned out to be a comic from LA, who was also a big HHN fan. Well she also happened to be friends with one of the members of Garbage, and was on their list for tickets and some backstage passes. Since she thought it was nice of me to share the water, and our common interests, she offered me her second backstage pass!!!!
> 
> So here's me and Shirley Manson, the lead singer of Garbage



1st - what a cool concert. 

2nd - see, didn't your momma always tell you to play nice? Lol it finally paid off, congrats.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by........

Had wonderful weekend at friend's daughter's wedding.......was a beautiful event, married outside in brilliant sunshine with the Islands in the background.......everything was just perfect. 

So we decided to have a few extra days up here and just relax. 

Will make it home before weekend.........


Keisha........lol at the treehugger.........think everyone seems to know one of those types........

Have fun.........


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Oooh, i get to roll out one of my 'adages':   wooden coasters separate the boys from the men    New ones so fast but smooth. Nothing like having your fillings get knocked out on the old skool ones.



It wasn't a woodie that did it...  One was a coaster called Golaith. I think every 6 Flags has a version of this coaster.





It's fun, but it's showing it's age so it's a bit of a head shaker.

The other ride was a version of Dr. Doom, called Scream, and it bounced quite a bit after the drop. The bouncing sorta made me queasy.






Pandemonium also makes my head hurt, when it gets real spinny, but it's fun. (you can see the car at the bottom of this picture.. it's mid-spin.)







Maybe it's the backwards part I can't handle anymore.. I can do normal forward coasters just fine...

Ugh.. I think I'm just getting old.


----------



## Lynne G

Not a fan of coasters, but some smaller ones I do.  Hate going upside down.  Oh, and Chuckers, my usual breakfast on week days is pound cake or other.  Yeah, it's bread like.  Nothing wrong with cookies for breakfast.

Yeah, treehugger.  Know some.  Keisha, sounds like GD is running you all over this summer.  Guess you can rest when school starts.  Spent some time at the Erie beach, but a long time now. Was not far from where I went to undergrad, and had a friend that used to live in Erie, though she moved to Cranberry Township years ago.    

Hey Mac, tell those cats to make you breakfast.  Early bird cats if they are up at 6am.  Hope your walking is getting further and pain free.  And hopefully driving longer too.

Still an overcast day.  I need chocolate.


----------



## Chuckers

@keishashadow They do have a woodie called Thunderbolt:






I call it the "Spine Cracker." It's a good thing that I am not going to have kids because after riding it, the 'boys' end up in my stomach. However, It's part of my coaster therapy when I have back problems. It does tend to help me align my spine and I do feel better after riding it, even though riding it is painful.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning 

Schumi glad to hear the wedding you attended was so beautiful. If I remember correctly you were searching for a specific hat to wear to the wedding. Did you find one?

Nice to add a few more days to trip. Sounds like you and your fella are settling into his retirement nicely. Enjoy 

Your trip to New York is coming soon. Then you will be in sunny Florida with lots of celebrations to look forward to.

Keisha so nice to hear your sons took you for a day of fun. Your a sweet mama, you deserve a good son kidnaping every once and awhile to be spoiled with some play time.

Mac we need to invent one of those cat feeding trays we're you can set the timer like a coffee maker and it will automatically open the lid at a specific time and the kitties can chow while you snooze.

LOL....hubby has one of those old push mowers as a relic in the garage. He says it reminds him of the cutting his parents postage stamp size yard when he was little. The boss John Deere sits on the other side of the garage....LOL...


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by........
> 
> Had wonderful weekend at friend's daughter's wedding.......was a beautiful event, married outside in brilliant sunshine with the Islands in the background.......everything was just perfect.
> 
> So we decided to have a few extra days up here and just relax.
> 
> Will make it home before weekend.........
> 
> 
> Keisha........lol at the treehugger.........think everyone seems to know one of those types........
> 
> Have fun.........



One of the benefits of being retired! Woohoo! Enjoy



Chuckers said:


> @keishashadow They do have a woodie called Thunderbolt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it the "Spine Cracker." It's a good thing that I am not going to have kids because after riding it, the 'boys' end up in my stomach. However, It's part of my coaster therapy when I have back problems. It does tend to help me align my spine and I do feel better after riding it, even though riding it is painful.



Haha, you said Thunderbolt.  Old timers here can cringe, yes, I'm posting the ride-thru again of 'the real' one.  Built in '24, racer is pretty cool too, it's a few years older.  Pretty cool in disposable age in which we live


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Haha, you said Thunderbolt.  Old timers here can cringe, yes, I'm posting the ride-thru again of 'the real' one.  Built in '24, racer is pretty cool too, it's a few years older.  Pretty cool in disposable age in which we live



I'd ride it! Once, at least!


----------



## tink1957

The new lawnmower is already paying off...Trey had mowed the entire yard for me except for a  section where he ran into a yellow jacket nest several years ago which he refuses to touch.  I can handle that   He said it was so easy to mow he could do it with one hand.

Robo, hope you're feeling better soon 

Lynne, I need chocolate too and with my pre trip diet the closest thing is chocolate yogurt 

It sounds like everyone is enjoying their summer getting out and about except mac who has to stay home and feed the kitty cats and me who has to work...our time will come... only 28 days for me 

Hope everyone has their eclipse glasses for next week, we're sold out and have a waiting list for all that are coming in this week.

Have a great night homies


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Got home at 1:30 am today-late flight that was delayed a bit and then 3 hour drive home. All slept in this am. School starts tomorrow. So glad I bought (online) school supplies before trip.

DD all settled in-waited 2 hours last night for FoP with roommates and is currently at Beaches and cream tackling a kitchen sink with her roomies. She did have training at 7 am today too. Ah to be young again!

Anyway-hope all are well! HHN trips should be happening soon! 53 days til october trip for me.


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear your girl is enjoying her new life as a CM monyk. Yep...oh to be young again and have so many possibilities


----------



## macraven

_Hooray for the new lawn mower and kind son that did the yard for you 

I'm still in the 90's this week so far and nights low are 74

You having the same temps ?

Last year was hot until mid October and hope it does not happen this year again

I stay inside until evening unless it is to take son somewhere

But my car's ac had a charge and gets too cold for me
But no matter what, it sure does beat living in the North

Hey MonyK!
Back to the rat race now and back to work

Hope your daughter has a fabulous time with the cp and makes great friends while there

One question 
Did they finish the kitchen sink?_


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, kitchen sink.  Sounds like your DD is fitting in just fine and having fun already Monky.  Back to school is big in all the stores now.  College starts up in 2 weeks, and senior high starts in 3.  Last week of working at camp.  Kids are stoked to sleep in next week. To be young.  Yeah, they'd better be doing wash and cleaning off their desks and cleaning up their rooms during their week off. 

Good to hear your new mower works so well Tink.  

OOOh, a very muggy start to the day.  Fog, with, vision zero to less than a 1/4 mile ahead.  If it wasn't so hot feeling, you'd think it was Halloween time.  But 70 at 6am felt more like mid 80's.  High is 88 with pockets of rain.  Steamy anyone?  

Oh yeah, today is Wednesday.  And for Keisha and all the homies to remember those working days, hump day.  Almost seeing Friday.  Reminder:











The keys are calling louder now,  and fun fact:  average temp of water in the gulf, 86 degrees.  Oh yeah.  I am so ready to snorkel and clear, warm water and weather.  10 days and counting.  Little one is finally getting more excited.  Have to get her to try the new waterproof camera out in the pool this weekend.  I hope it works well.  Has wifi, so I am hoping it can send pictures to the printer and my phone or cloud.  


Time for tea.  And maybe a glass of ice.  It may turn into ice tea, depending on how cool the AC is today.  Had to wear a sweater inside yesterday.

Enjoy your Wednesdays homies!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Humpday!!!

Do you know how many pennies are in a quarter?

That's right, boys and girls: 25!!!

Which, coincidentally, is how many days until my UO trip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Happy Humpday!!!
> 
> Do you know how many pennies are in a quarter?
> 
> That's right, boys and girls: 25!!!
> 
> Which, coincidentally, is how many days until my UO trip!!!!!!!!!!!



For a moment i had to think

I finally sprung for the touring plans membership, only for them to FAX room request for me @ proper time to Disney.  Wish they'd do the same thing @ Universal, where i rarely even both to pick a tower, let alone a view lol.

Many here are platinum members @ Loews, too bad They don't do th edigital key thing like Hilton (you snag your specific room T-24).

Have a good one all.  Our weather same as Lynne, will be spending time in pool today trying to keep cool.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> For a moment i had to think
> 
> I



I know.. it's too early in the morning to think


----------



## Robo56

Mac, Janet and Lynne are blast off for Orlando, Universal and HHN is

45 days

16 hours

6 minutes

30 seconds


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 



tink1957 said:


> Robo, hope you're feeling better soon




Tink, everyday cough is getting better. Thank you for asking. Will be glad to totally get over this respiratory stuff. Been dealing with it for almost 6 weeks now.




tink1957 said:


> Lynne, I need chocolate too and with my pre trip diet the closest thing is chocolate yogurt




Tink you look great. My pre-trip diet has gone off the rails thanks to the oral steroids and the inhaler steroids. Will be done with them soon so hope to get back on track......have to have my girlish figure for Universal....NOT..........



Chuckers 25 days will be here before you know it.


Monykalyn glad to hear your daughter is settled in to her new CM position.


Off this morning to get grandaughter settled for another semester of college.  She is going to the college I graduated from. When I went there many moons ago it was about 2,500 students. Now they have over 10,000 students and there are so many new building that have been added over the years.......Looks very different .....time marches on.



Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Mac, Janet and Lynne are blast off for Orlando, Universal and HHN is
> 
> 45 days
> 
> 16 hours
> 
> 6 minutes
> 
> 30 seconds




Looks like I've started a trend


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> 
> Chuckers 25 days will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.



I know.. I have this stupid grin on my face every time I think about how few days there and how when I started the countdown it seemed like YEARS!


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Looks like I've started a trend



Yes, you did and it's a joyful to watch the vacation lift off get closer...


----------



## keishashadow

Few minutes in between things, checked my U dates for hotels.  I seriously had to  blink a few times To make sure i was seeing straight.

Robo quite the compliment GD decided to attend the same school, she's your legacy!


----------



## macraven

_And there will be peeps that will fill those rooms at that price 

Too much for 3 night stay_


----------



## schumigirl

Happy new mower tink.........glad Trey enjoys helping you so much......except for the weird bit.......I'd avoid that too I think.........

Robo, congrats on the GD choosing your old haunt........she'll do great! Oh, yes I was looking for a hat for the wedding.....ended up with a cute fascinator......I loved it! Now I need an excuse to wear it again soon.......I love hats......



Love watching my countdown change every year.........22 more sleeps till our overnight at airport hotel........so close! 


Sat in quiet lounge in our hotel......had lovely dinner and now sitting beside a roaring fire........it may be summer but in the wilds of Scotland a roaring fire is always welcome.......

Back home tomorrow as a Friday I have a day out with one of my best friends........love days with her. 

And going back home to order a new dishwasher.......DS told us ours has given up the ghost.......think we're supposed to be happy if appliances last 5 years now. 

Hope everyone's good........


----------



## RAPstar

29 days for me. 3 until I can finally do FP for the one day I'm at Disney to see Pandora (I bought Avatar at HPB for $4 since I've never seen it. Will watch this weekend probably)


----------



## Chuckers

Sweet! Looks like they changed the hours for Universal Studios while I am out there.. on Monday and Tuesday it's open until 9pm.. I can see the park at night!!!! Hopefully get to see the dragon shoot fire in the dark!


----------



## Monykalyn

RAPstar said:


> 29 days for me. 3 until I can finally do FP for the one day I'm at Disney to see Pandora (I bought Avatar at HPB for $4 since I've never seen it. Will watch this weekend probably)


Good luck getting that FP for Flight of Passage!! It is an amazing attraction-my son and I waited 90 minutes during evening EMH to ride the first time, then had FP 2 more times (with rest of family). My dtr waited 2 hours a couple nights ago right before park close to regular guests.


----------



## Monykalyn

So we ate at Rose & Crown pub our last full day at Disney (Epcot-WS UK pavilion). Had bangers and mash, fish and chips, cottage pie and something called "bubble and squeak". Our server had to explain what that was-Disney version is with fresh food though-it was delicious!

Who is going to be in Orlando 10/7-10/11? may try to sneak over to Uni for a meet up if possible-need to check out Toothsome!


----------



## Chuckers

My favorite Epcot restaurant is Via Napoli. It's always my first meal when I am Disney.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> My favorite Epcot restaurant is Via Napoli. It's always my first meal when I am Disney.


Husband and son got a walkup table that day for lunch. I was craving some Tangierine Cafe, and DD wanted the apple/brie sandwich from Les Halles.
We found the best bargain is the personal pizza at Via Napoli and the chocolate cake at TC (was big enough to share for 3-4 people and was only $4!!)


----------



## Lynne G

Me, me, MonyK, I will be at Uni, staying at RPR from 5 to 13 October.  I would be up for a toothsome meet any time 7 to 11.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and nice score on the chocolate cake MonyK.  That was a great price for a shareable dessert.

Ugh, I am going to shut that Xbox down soon.  There is only so much game play I can listen to.  And stupidest whistle in the one game too.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Oh and nice score on the chocolate cake MonyK.  That was a great price for a shareable dessert.
> 
> Ugh, I am going to shut that Xbox down soon.  There is only so much game play I can listen to.  And stupidest whistle in the one game too.


I just told my son to shut off the xbox too LOL!
yay-depending on DD schedule I'd love to sneak over for dinner at Toothsome. Won't know until a week or 2 out though.
And MDE is being very wonky for me-refuses to show me my tickets or allow FP! argh!


----------



## Chuckers

I need to find a good chocolate cake.. with chocolate frosting... sigh...


----------



## Lynne G

Guess the chocolate chip cookies are gone Chuckers?  LOL. I pretty much like chocolate in general.  Though cake is not my favorite, any flavor.

Yeah, older one finally shut it down.  Peace for mom.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> So we ate at Rose & Crown pub our last full day at Disney (Epcot-WS UK pavilion). Had bangers and mash, fish and chips, cottage pie and something called "bubble and squeak". Our server had to explain what that was-Disney version is with fresh food though-it was delicious!
> 
> Who is going to be in Orlando 10/7-10/11? may try to sneak over to Uni for a meet up if possible-need to check out Toothsome!


Quite a few of us
Lynne, Mac, Keisha/Janet, Robo, will be at UO on your listed dates

And some disers also that post in the darkside threads but not in the sans
(They read the sans but not post)

I know others will be there in October but can not remember their exact dates

I'm gonna pencil you in for meeting us

I don't do Toothsome but could catch you before you go there if that would work for you


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> ls. I seriously had to blink a few times To make sure i was seeing straight.




Wow, that price is crazy.



schumigirl said:


> Sat in quiet lounge in our hotel......had lovely dinner and now sitting beside a roaring fire........it may be summer but in the wilds of Scotland a roaring fire is always welcome.......




Wow, all that talk of sitting by a roaring fire makes me think of making a cup of hot chocolate. That always puts everything right with the world 



Monykalyn said:


> Who is going to be in Orlando 10/7-10/11? may try to sneak over to Uni for a meet up if possible-need to check out Toothsome!



Well sneak on over to hang with us for a bit.




Chuckers said:


> I need to find a good chocolate cake.. with chocolate frosting... sigh...




Alright everyone who knows were the best chocolate cake is a Universal needs to give Chuckers that info. I know that Toothesome has a chocolate pie that tastes like a Three Musketeer bar as I had a taste of my sisters last year. Not a big dessert eater so have not tried a lot of desserts at Universal.....although if I' am on these steroids any longer that might change.....LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's Thursday homies.  Time to throw back and remember to take a sip of your drink.  Thirsty it is.  Last muggy, mostly sunny day, before the washing machine weather comes.  Thunderstorms Friday.  


Hope you are feeling much better Robo.  Mummy dust sent that you clear up fast and off the steroids.

Always enjoyable, sitting by a fire on a summer night.   Nice to hear you are having a lovely time Schumi.  

Mac, hope the cats let you sleep a little later today.  Hope you are getting more walking in and in no pain.

Time for tea.   Have an awesome day homies.


----------



## macraven

My cats were fine today
They allowed me to sleep until 7 this morning


----------



## macraven

I thought it was camel day....


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday!!!

     0 Months
     3 weeks
     24 Days
    576 hours
  34560 Minutes
 2073600 Seconds


It's very hard to find a really good, plain, simple chocolate cake with chocolate frosting. Anywhere.


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Happy Thursday!!!
> 
> 0 Months
> 3 weeks
> 24 Days
> 576 hours
> 34560 Minutes
> 2073600 Seconds



Woot woot


----------



## Robo56

Morning 

 



 

Ready for some GOOD houses to be announced for HHN


----------



## schumigirl

Made it home finally........

8 hours drive, but roadworks were everywhere! But, don't feel too bad........sitting in the garden under some shade with feet up on lounger and a pitcher of sangria........we don't hang around ........first thing we did when we got in (after putting washing machine on of course)

Gorgeous day here, so warm. Nice little cool breeze coming off the sea just to cool us down........

Need a catch up on here.........

Back up to Scotland next Friday for family celebration, looking forward to that one! Not sure what they have planned for the Saturday........

Hope everyone's good.........


----------



## macraven

_Hooray....


Schumi is safely home now


But back in the road back to Scotland this week


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Hooray....
> 
> 
> Schumi is safely home now
> 
> 
> But back in the road back to Scotland this week
> 
> _



Lol,.......thanks.......glad to be home again, love being away......I'll travel anywhere though......but nice to be home.......DS isn't due home till after 6 tonight, so haven't got a hug yet......


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole...sounds like you had a nice homecoming...sangria in the loungers.  I may steal that idea this afternoon 

Good morning Lynne, mac, Robo and Chuckers 

It's a lazy morning for me...I was surprised that I slept so late ...it was 10:30 when I woke up so I'm still drinking my coffee 

Laundry and yard work are on the agenda today...it may or may not get done.

Countdown is getting closer now 26 days

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

OOh to the countdowns.  Yay! to Tink and Chuckers for the less than a month countdown. 9 days until a 42 bridge drive over other water and islands. So ready, and not so ready.  Lucky I caught the rental at a low price, price is climbing back up again. Haven't checked the airfare, but last minute fares are rarely cheap from SW lately.  And, even the hotel is more expensive then the lowest I got the other day.  Guess 2 or so weeks out was the sweet spot for this trip. 

Lazy day for me on Saturday, at least I hope so.  Hah to wake up at 10:30 this morning.  I was up at 4am Tink.  Summer is a good time to be lazy. Hung the wash out this past weekend, and all but the jeans dried.  But they were DH's, so I didn't care.  LOL

Got tickets for the kids to see the ballgame next week.  Stinky team, but hey, a day at the ball field is a good one.

Ah, nice you are back home relaxing Schumi.  Of course you did laundry.  Hope DS is home and you got your hugs.  Yes, to chill in the breeze.  It's so hot right now.  Which is why we will have some significant downpours tomorrow, as to make a wet Friday.  Oh well, enjoying see the sun all day today.







  Eh, none of that white stuff, please.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  better.

oh Mac, it is Thursday.  Camel's gone for another week.  Drink water.  It's hot out.  Bet those cats are enjoying the AC as much as you.   All my dogs were not dumb.  Each sat in front of a vent.  Why I have a super duper filter on the heater.  Well, the dog hair, and older one's allergies.


----------



## wagman67

Okay, I knew I had slacked off when the first new post I read said "Good Morning. It's a Monday"...so, I had some catching up to do.

I hope all you short-timers have fun...when the time arrives.

Would love to be hanging out with all of you that are going to be at UOR in October, but high school football starts full bore tomorrow night...and doesn't let up until at least the middle of November...hopefully longer. It is going to be so odd not having our oldest playing any longer, because he graduated, but the youngest looks to be impressing the coaches and has started all of the scrimmages and jamboree games. He is getting playing time because the first stringer has been injured...he is back to start the regular season, but the youngest is looking at being a two year starter after this season...which is awesome. This is going to be a really difficult and odd year for the team...because of sports politics in this state, private schools are really being hit hard with regulations and rules they have to follow that make things a bit unfair...but life is not fair. They have been moved up in classification and will have to play all larger schools in their region...and their out of region games are going to be even harder...there are two divisions of private schools in TN, in our division, you cannot recruit or give student athletes any financial assistance...and in the other you can do both. 3 of our 4 non-region games are against schools in the second division. The fourth is against a school that is 2 classifications larger than we are. So, not gonna be the best record, but we should still make the playoffs.

Lynne, I cannot believe high school starts in 3 weeks, there...we are already at the end of our third week, here. College kicks off in a week and a half, so those are in-sync.

Mac, keep on trucking...er...walking! Hope you get stronger day by day.

Taking off tomorrow to get some sleep...after the football game, tomorrow night, we are driving to NC (about 5 hours) for my in-laws' 50th Anniversary celebration...then back home on Sunday morning.

Have a good finish to the week and a good weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Wags.  Yep, it's that end of summer coming fast.  Both kids are done working their summer jobs tomorrow.  And, since we live very close to the senior high, the band and football has started.  Soccer too, but the week before Labor Day, all are not around, so coach gave little one's varsity soccer team off that week.  First game is the Thursday after Labor Day.  Which is why my kids will not be traveling to Uni until the holidays.  

Congratulations to your in laws on their 50th anniversary.  That's a good reason to travel to NC.   Safe travels and eat cake.  


Hey Keisha, where did the GD take ya today?  Pool time hopefully.


----------



## macraven

_Hey Wags, that is so impressive about your son!
and this means no october vacations for you .....

do well in the play offs when they reach that point this year!

you will have a long day friday Wags.
sleep in and then the football game and then the drive to NC.

50 years celebration is wonderful.
and living 5 hours away from inlaws is nice too.......


never lived near any of the inlaws and that was a good thing......lol
_


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, I was awake at 4 a.m. yesterday which is probably why I slept so late today...stupid coyotes decided to howl across the road ...I  thought my dog was yelping so I got up and let her in.  I  don't like leaving her out when the coyotes are in the area even though shes in a fence, you never know what will happen.  Oh the joys of living in the country 

Hi wags, good luck with the football game..I  sure miss those days with Trey...so much fun and over too soon ...enjoy!


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> Lynne, I was awake at 4 a.m. yesterday which is probably why I slept so late today...stupid coyotes decided to howl across the road ...I  thought my dog was yelping so I got up and let her in.  I  don't like leaving her out when the coyotes are in the area even though shes in a fence, you never know what will happen.  Oh the joys of living in the country
> 
> Hi wags, good luck with the football game..I  sure miss those days with Trey...so much fun and over too soon ...enjoy!


want a rooster? Really need to find him a home. he has entered the bratty teen years and now wants to challenge everyone (at least until you face him and tell him No then he runs lol). Also-he has been crowing at 7 am, 8 am 815 am, 9 am etc.


----------



## tink1957

Monykalyn said:


> want a rooster? Really need to find him a home. he has entered the bratty teen years and now wants to challenge everyone (at least until you face him and tell him No then he runs lol). Also-he has been crowing at 7 am, 8 am 815 am, 9 am etc.


I would take you up on that but I have a rooster phobia due to a childhood incident with my grandma's mean a$$ bird.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> want a rooster? Really need to find him a home. he has entered the bratty teen years and now wants to challenge everyone (at least until you face him and tell him No then he runs lol). Also-he has been crowing at 7 am, 8 am 815 am, 9 am etc.



I didn't know Roosters had a built in snooze button. I'd take him, but he'd be an indoor pet and I don't think my cats would get along well with him.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> want a rooster? Really need to find him a home. he has entered the bratty teen years and now wants to challenge everyone (at least until you face him and tell him No then he runs lol). Also-he has been crowing at 7 am, 8 am 815 am, 9 am etc.



That is quite the image of a rebellious teenage rooster ready to take on the world till you challenge him.......lol.....


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I would take you up on that but I have a rooster phobia due to a childhood incident with my grandma's mean a$$ bird.



Now that's a story I'd love to hear! Sorry......... 

Wag.......son sounds quite the guy........hope he does great! 


Thought we were getting a storm earlier........skies blackened and a big breeze got up.......but, it headed out to sea and now it's just dull........but it's cooler........

Sat watching tv........quiet night ahead for sure, and early night........out with friend for the day tomorrow.......love catching up with her........

21 sleeps till we leave for overnight at Radisson.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> I didn't know Roosters had a built in snooze button. I'd take him, but he'd be an indoor pet and I don't think my cats would get along well with him.


Your cats would probably be top pet anyway-he isn't much of a macho man when challenged back LOL



schumigirl said:


> 21 sleeps till we leave for overnight at Radisson.


 YAY!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning  or is that fright day morning  .....LOL....HHN on my mind.


----------



## Robo56

Wagman67 good luck to your son and his team this season.

Tink hope the coyotes didn't keep you up last night.

Schumi glad to have you back home on the Sans. 

Everyone's trip leaving time is getting closer


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday!   A wahoo, it is a Friday.  A very rainy one here.   Rain started early, and it is still raining.  Warm though, already 80 and will be 90 by the afternoon arrival of a line of severe thunderstorms.

Time for tea.   Too rainy for any chicken noise,  and I don't think my neighbor would take a rooster.  Though Lil Roo may meet his match, as one of the chickens goes after the squirrels and bullies the other chickens.

Robo, I hope your coffee is tasty and you are feeling better.  Good Morning.

Have a lovely Friday homies.  Last day my kids are summer workers, and a beautiful weekend is on tap.

Later homies, carry on.


----------



## Chuckers

Yay Tea Time!!! 

It's overcast and probably rainy here today, too. But I don't care because I just got paid and have a weekend off! 

Also, I only have 23 days, 13 hours, 52 minutes and 32 seconds until vacation!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Morning Lynne . Coffee is good and feeling much better thank you. Sunny day here and warm start to the morning. 

Chuckers a big panda high five back at you. Enjoy your weekend off.

Off to run some errands.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Good Morning Lynne . Coffee is good and feeling much better thank you. Sunny day here and warm start to the morning.
> 
> Chuckers a big panda high five back at you. Enjoy your weekend off.
> 
> Off to run some errands.




Thank you @Robo56!

Send some sun up my way, if you can!


----------



## keishashadow

Thank God for the rain coming down in buckets today that woke me up, forgot to set the alarm duh

Last few days ridiculously hectic, that's my excuse & I'm sticking to it



schumigirl said:


> Happy new mower tink.........glad Trey enjoys helping you so much......except for the weird bit.......I'd avoid that too I think.........
> 
> Robo, congrats on the GD choosing your old haunt........she'll do great! Oh, yes I was looking for a hat for the wedding.....ended up with a cute fascinator......I loved it! Now I need an excuse to wear it again soon.......I love hats......
> 
> 
> 
> Love watching my countdown change every year.........22 more sleeps till our overnight at airport hotel........so close!
> 
> 
> Sat in quiet lounge in our hotel......had lovely dinner and now sitting beside a roaring fire........it may be summer but in the wilds of Scotland a roaring fire is always welcome.......
> 
> Back home tomorrow as a Friday I have a day out with one of my best friends........love days with her.
> 
> And going back home to order a new dishwasher.......DS told us ours has given up the ghost.......think we're supposed to be happy if appliances last 5 years now.
> 
> Hope everyone's good........



Did u bring back a highlander ?  



RAPstar said:


> 29 days for me. 3 until I can finally do FP for the one day I'm at Disney to see Pandora (I bought Avatar at HPB for $4 since I've never seen it. Will watch this weekend probably)



Curious what u think.  Not a fan, of movie, franchise in general or the rides but good luck!



Monykalyn said:


> So we ate at Rose & Crown pub our last full day at Disney (Epcot-WS UK pavilion). Had bangers and mash, fish and chips, cottage pie and something called "bubble and squeak". Our server had to explain what that was-Disney version is with fresh food though-it was delicious!
> 
> Who is going to be in Orlando 10/7-10/11? may try to sneak over to Uni for a meet up if possible-need to check out Toothsome!



Just cancelled one of those ADRs booked solely for a place to watch Illluminations until it dawned on me we are staying @ BW & can easily snag spot near exit & walk back - yea!



wagman67 said:


> Okay, I knew I had slacked off when the first new post I read said "Good Morning. It's a Monday"...so, I had some catching up to do.
> 
> I hope all you short-timers have fun...when the time arrives.
> 
> Would love to be hanging out with all of you that are going to be at UOR in October, but high school football starts full bore tomorrow night...and doesn't let up until at least the middle of November...hopefully longer. It is going to be so odd not having our oldest playing any longer, because he graduated, but the youngest looks to be impressing the coaches and has started all of the scrimmages and jamboree games. He is getting playing time because the first stringer has been injured...he is back to start the regular season, but the youngest is looking at being a two year starter after this season...which is awesome. This is going to be a really difficult and odd year for the team...because of sports politics in this state, private schools are really being hit hard with regulations and rules they have to follow that make things a bit unfair...but life is not fair. They have been moved up in classification and will have to play all larger schools in their region...and their out of region games are going to be even harder...there are two divisions of private schools in TN, in our division, you cannot recruit or give student athletes any financial assistance...and in the other you can do both. 3 of our 4 non-region games are against schools in the second division. The fourth is against a school that is 2 classifications larger than we are. So, not gonna be the best record, but we should still make the playoffs.
> 
> Lynne, I cannot believe high school starts in 3 weeks, there...we are already at the end of our third week, here. College kicks off in a week and a half, so those are in-sync.
> 
> Mac, keep on trucking...er...walking! Hope you get stronger day by day.
> 
> Taking off tomorrow to get some sleep...after the football game, tomorrow night, we are driving to NC (about 5 hours) for my in-laws' 50th Anniversary celebration...then back home on Sunday morning.
> 
> Have a good finish to the week and a good weekend.



My kids football coaches from pee-wee up to semi pro teams.  Are you saying your son is a junior?  Have him hit the weight room every opportunity, including off-season; tends to impress the coaches when the call is close.  Good luck!

Going to guess you have a state agency issuing edicts.  They are supposed to police the roster up front to make sure everyone on the up & up but here it's of the catch me if you can type of thing.  Any discrepancies will pop up in the playoffs when everything is checked closely and games will be automatically forfeited by violators.

A huge controversy here.  The rules are absolutely no recruiting and year sitting out if moving to district to 'play sports', but the parochial schools routinely give tuition assistance.

I see both sides of the issue, but it's mighty suspicious when a out of town 'ringer' pops up to live with some 2nd cousin, twice removed.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Did u bring back a highlander ?




Schumi would have to have some pretty big luggage to get one back for you. Will this do


----------



## macraven

Luggage 
I keep telling myself time to buy a new one 

That has been in my list for two years

Want a hard case

Have a Mickey  hard case but it is 24 or 25 inch and dies not hold enough 

Want a 28 or 29 inch and only take that 
Large purse will handle what I do not pack 

Icky day for me 
Won't be posting much today


----------



## kohlby

Happy Friday!

Mac- Hope the ickies go away soon.

Lynne - Hope your rain clears up.  I haven't had much rain here so send some my way.  Just for today though.  I don't have any more plans for today.

Chuckers - Loving your countdowns!


I went to Celebration yesterday to meet up with a friend from high school who was visiting her parents there.  I had never ventured into Celebration before.  I was not impressed.  The pool was fine, but Celebration as a whole just seemed overcrowded to me.  There was too much jammed in.  It looks so nice in the pictures but it's hard to enjoy the nice when you're driving around with every one else.  I got a good tour of it since I turned the wrong way when I left and ended up staying in Celebration quite a while longer trying to find my way out.  Not much planned this weekend - thinking about trying Universal either tomorrow or Sunday morning.  Daughter is so close to the 54" and wants to see if she can make it in the morning after just missing it in the evening.  With Dragons closing soon, we don't have much time left for her to grow.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Luggage
> I keep telling myself time to buy a new one
> 
> That has been in my list for two years
> 
> Want a hard case
> 
> Have a Mickey  hard case but it is 24 or 25 inch and dies not hold enough
> 
> Want a 28 or 29 inch and only take that
> Large purse will handle what I do not pack
> 
> Icky day for me
> Won't be posting much today


Hope you get rid of the ickies soon!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks kohlby and all homies!
Been having icky days but today just not with doing anything productive where i have to use my brain.
Cleaning i have been doing as it keeps me busy and no thinking to it.


I had to stop my maintenance meds past Tuesday as having more tests done at the hospital this next Tuesday.
Have to be medicine free for a week for accuracy on the next test.

trying to plan the surgery for that medical issue a week or later after my october vacation.

With Mr Mac out of town, i don't have a set schedule and not cooking.
go out to eat or do a drive thru.

i could get used to that type of dining.......lol


When Celebration first opened, peeps raved about it.
Have not heard anyone talk about it in the past several years.


i always had boys stuff paper napkins in the shoe to gain that 1/2 inch to do the coasters._
_yea, i was one of those rule breakers....._


----------



## schumigirl

Maybe bring back some Highland toffee Janet.......gorgeous, but not for those with crowns and bridges.........lol........but as a kid we lived on the stuff........maybe that's why I have crowns!!!!

Kohlby shame you didn't like Celebration.........we love it. Never found it overly busy when we've gone........I could live there if it wasn't for those darn tourists.........We have some lovely pictures last few years we've gone.....place is almost deserted. 

Mac, I have some pics of Celebration in last year's trip report........gorgeous place! Hope you're feeling better soon.......don't be doing any of that cleaning stuff.......not good for you.......

We thought about another set of luggage this year.......but, we bought two new suitcases last year, loaned one to a friend........and she's still in Saudi with it.......they haven't been back in the UK since........lol.......so we have one new and the old faithful..........I'll get it back one day..........


Had lovely day with my friend. She is just the nicest person in the whole world. 8 hours of just talking, laughing and having lunch of course.........

Glorious day too..........quiet weekend ahead I think...........certainly a quiet night with DH tonight.........

Oh and can you believe this..........Christmas cards in shops already, tubs of Christmas sweets (candies) in grocery stores..........now, I adore Christmas and friends call me Mrs Christmas........but.........even that's too early for me.........


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> My kids football coaches from pee-wee up to semi pro teams.  Are you saying your son is a junior?  Have him hit the weight room every opportunity, including off-season; tends to impress the coaches when the call is close.  Good luck!
> 
> Going to guess you have a state agency issuing edicts.  They are supposed to police the roster up front to make sure everyone on the up & up but here it's of the catch me if you can type of thing.  Any discrepancies will pop up in the playoffs when everything is checked closely and games will be automatically forfeited by violators.
> 
> A huge controversy here.  The rules are absolutely no recruiting and year sitting out if moving to district to 'play sports', but the parochial schools routinely give tuition assistance.
> 
> I see both sides of the issue, but it's mighty suspicious when a out of town 'ringer' pops up to live with some 2nd cousin, twice removed.



He is a sophomore and, this week, he was officially named the backup to the Offensive Right Guard and the Defensive Middle Linebacker. So, if he keeps it up, he should be the starter in is Junior and Senior years. Yeah, I get what you mean about all of the funny business within high school sports...we faced a team, in the third round of the playoffs, last year, that had three new kids that all had Alabama home addresses. They were all seniors and were allowed to play on a public Tennessee team (you can play on any private school team you choose, but you have to be zoned to a specific public school...and nobody out of state is zoned for a Tennessee school). We had beaten them the year before, in the same round, but got trounced this past year. That's about as extreme as I have seen the TSSAA turn a blind eye, but again, life is not fair, so we go on. On the other hand, we have a kid that enrolled in our school in 6th grade, and ended up repeating 6th grade...he is now a High School Freshman, and has been declared ineligible because he repeated. I had never heard of any rules that were retroactive long before a kid ever reached High School...oh, did I mention that Division I private schools really have no representation on the TSSAA board...supposedly, the Division II board members speak for all private schools. Heck, there were no private school board positions until, I think, 3 or 4 years ago. They are really trying to push all private schools into the same bucket with a bunch of new regulations, so I see a near future transition of private schools all leaving TSSAA and forming their own league.

Pseudo-football related...my boys' cousin, who is a senior at the same school, was name Homecoming Queen, this morning...so that's exciting.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac - U r hoeing a long road, need to get 'right'.  I love my travelpro crew 11 bag so much i went out and bought another one.  I can push it fully loaded with a finger!  It's all about the wheels. Had two new hard-sides, loved the look of them - delsey & samsonite.  Both got cracked during first few trips.  SWA paid for them without a grumble Sent me home with duffle bags & a check.  Was told it's very common occurrence with the hardsides.

Celebration is many people's idea of utopia. It is very pretty & quaint by design.  I do get what they were going for, it looks like many of the well-kept suburban communities in my area. I just can't shake the uneasy feeling i get there, as in it's 'too perfect' and i might be asked to leave, shifty sort I am lol.

Will say it's my understanding it's a buyer's market there now, so many foreclosures and upside mortgages.

.





wagman67 said:


> He is a sophomore and, this week, he was officially named the backup to the Offensive Right Guard and the Defensive Middle Linebacker. So, if he keeps it up, he should be the starter in is Junior and Senior years. Yeah, I get what you mean about all of the funny business within high school sports...we faced a team, in the third round of the playoffs, last year, that had three new kids that all had Alabama home addresses. They were all seniors and were allowed to play on a public Tennessee team (you can play on any private school team you choose, but you have to be zoned to a specific public school...and nobody out of state is zoned for a Tennessee school). We had beaten them the year before, in the same round, but got trounced this past year. That's about as extreme as I have seen the TSSAA turn a blind eye, but again, life is not fair, so we go on. On the other hand, we have a kid that enrolled in our school in 6th grade, and ended up repeating 6th grade...he is now a High School Freshman, and has been declared ineligible because he repeated. I had never heard of any rules that were retroactive long before a kid ever reached High School...oh, did I mention that Division I private schools really have no representation on the TSSAA board...supposedly, the Division II board members speak for all private schools. Heck, there were no private school board positions until, I think, 3 or 4 years ago. They are really trying to push all private schools into the same bucket with a bunch of new regulations, so I see a near future transition of private schools all leaving TSSAA and forming their own league.
> 
> Pseudo-football related...my boys' cousin, who is a senior at the same school, was name Homecoming Queen, this morning...so that's exciting.



Love it!  So is there a King too?

Football is King in Western PA. Even the poverty stricken schools my kids have coached have amazing booster club programs that provide participants with several full outfits of team logo' gear, winter coats, shoes, etc. .  All that swag is a nice carrot for those boys on the fence.  Individual Steeler players adopt teams in the inner city and treat them to meals/movies & inspiration/encouragement.   My son has his team at Steelers training camp today, will take them out to dinner afterwards.  I am firmly convinced it keeps many at-risk children engaged in school.

Here they have to be passing 4 full-time classes in order to play, determined each Friday.  Often an opportunity for backups to play.  You can play 6 seasons from 7th grade going forward.  However, eligibility extends only until you have reached the end of your fourth consecutive year (8th consecutive semester or the equivalent) beyond the eighth grade. If you repeat a grade after eighth, you will be ineligible as a senior.

Who writes these rules lol?


----------



## macraven

_don't know keisha.
i prefer hands free.

have the lanyard for pass, hotel and cc.
stick my phone in my bra and i'm good for the parks._


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah football is big in the east too Keisha.  Older one never played, only soccer.  But back to school means pep rally on Fridays at the senior high.  

Quite a bit of lightning with this pocket of thunderstorm that dropped the temperature 20 degrees.  Some flooding, but not as much rain as we have seen with other downpours.

Mac, hope the icky is gone today.  Hope they figure out what to help you when new tests are run.

I use a bum bag and lanyard.  I don't mind the bag check.  And, mine is small. 

Nice you had a lovely visit with your friend Schumi.  Yeah, all summer stuff is gone, fall and Halloween stuff is front and center.  

Kohlby, hope your DD does get a chance to ride the big coasters.  It was one of the reasons we waited to go to Uni, as little one took forever to be 54 inches.  

Little one is antsy as has not seen her school schedule yet.  I assume it will be posted in the next week.  Eek, it is back to school soon.  I actually enjoy the school year routine.  The summer is a welcome change though.

News night, and calm now that the storm is heading out to sea.  Have a nice Friday night homies.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _don't know keisha.
> i prefer hands free.
> 
> have the lanyard for pass, hotel and cc.
> stick my phone in my bra and i'm good for the parks._



Gives new meaning to going commando

In all seriousness when you have a bad back & are lugging around nearly 50 pds, you want a lightweight bag with wheels sensitive enough to move itself via mind control

Lynne - I've been picking up the random halloween decoration over last few weeks


----------



## macraven

_Check out Big Lots if you have that store near you

A friend told me she got fantastic and unique Halloween stuff to put up inside her house _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Wishing a very special lady a Very  today.........










Presents in previous posts..........

Hope you have a lovely day mac.......you deserve it........


----------



## schumigirl

We have rain. Lots of rain. 

Won`t be eating outside today.........slept late and just had brunch.......DH cooked bacon, pancakes and eggs.....he even poached them for me despite claiming he`s not great at poaching eggs......tasted nice to me!!! So no lunch today..........dinner tonight is a spicy Singapore chicken chow mein tonight for us and pizza for DS. 

That's food sorted for the day.........

Going out to look for new dishwasher today........not a fun thing to purchase, but prefer to see one in real life before ordering online......couldn't make up my mind seeing just images. 

Have a great Saturday.............


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish our favorite mod 
Hope you have a day as awesome as you are mac...just don't drink all of schumi's presents in one sitting...no telling what you might do


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Mac!   

 

Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, it is Saturday and watching English football.  Older one follows Man U.  Early morning for us to view live.  

Made eggs with cheese, onions and peppers.  Steak for little one, and potato pancakes for all of us.  Rain is far off to sea, and the sky is a beautiful blue, and lower humidity.  Load of wash on, so have to get the kids hang the clothes with me.  Outside drying is so nice in the summer.  Rest go in the dryer, like towels and other.

Then errands and maybe a swim.  

Enjoy the weekend homies.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks homies

Fell sleep about 3 this morning and get a call  from SS at 8 and work me up

Since when do they call early Saturday morning!!??

Now that I'm up I'll read the morning newspaper 

Hope all the homies have a lovely weekend_


----------



## Chuckers

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @macraven !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Hope you have a wonderful day!!!

I think I am going to the Sketcher's outlet store today so I can get new shoes for my trip. Sketcher's GoWalks are the best show for park walking!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Thanks homies
> 
> Fell sleep about 3 this morning and get a walk from SS at 8 and work me up
> 
> Since when do they call early Saturday morning!!??
> 
> Now that I'm up I'll read the morning newspaper
> 
> Hope all the homies have a lovely weekend_




Shame whoever they are woke you up......enjoy the rest of your day.......


We've had rain, sunshine, howling winds and now sunshine again........surprisingly cool in the rain though.......washing has been out, brought back in and now out again.......I will get it dried today.......

Managed to choose a new dishwasher.........came back home and got it ordered, coming on Monday......not too long to have to wash everything by hand..........

Off for a cuppa........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to a great lady and the mother of Sans. Hope you have a great day and are feeling better.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh.......feel free to laugh.......

I an gutted to say.......I miss Barry Manilow in NYC by one night..........think DH is quite relieved somehow.......lol.......

I'd love to see him though.......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Oh.......feel free to laugh.......
> 
> I an gutted to say.......I miss Barry Manilow in NYC by one night..........think DH is quite relieved somehow.......lol.......
> 
> I'd love to see him though.......



I would definitely go see him in concert if I could. I am amazed that he's still going as strong as he is at his age. I've heard him on radio talk shows and I he still has it. He's going to perform until he drops!


----------



## Monykalyn

@macraven!  Hope you have a great day!

Discussing November plans with DH-frontier flight prices coming down, and some Discount den prices not released yet. Would probably mean extending trip by a day (or 2) and that means more school missed. OTOH-DD found some good prices for onsite rooms for those days, or we can move offsite for very cheap - will have a car so no big deal there. 

DS soccer season starts today - now with soccer 3-4x per week. He is already in his uniform for his new team even though we have over 2 hours to go.

Chuckers-have you seen the new "time traveler" spinning looping coaster coming to Silver Dollar City next year? Looks a bit much even for me - not sure I could handle constant spin (even at slow rate) while looping and corkscrews...I feel sorry for those working cleanup at the end of that ride!!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Chuckers-have you seen the new "time traveler" spinning looping coaster coming to Silver Dollar City next year? Looks a bit much even for me - not sure I could handle constant spin (even at slow rate) while looping and corkscrews...I feel sorry for those working cleanup at the end of that ride!!



No, I haven't!!! I would ride it!!!

Today, I fell down the steps in my house! YAY ME!! Luckily, the "glass" of iced tea I was carrying was metal and had a lid...


----------



## keishashadow

Bringing up the rear, here...

Happy Birthday


----------



## keishashadow

I'm late to the party!!!   Mac, hope it was a goodie!


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers said:


> Today, I fell down the steps in my house! YAY ME!! Luckily, the "glass" of iced tea I was carrying was metal and had a lid...




Chuckers hope you are ok? Sometimes the discomfort after a fall comes hours later with bruising and sore joints. Hope you get none of the above. Sending get well mummy dust your way


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Chuckers hope you are ok? Sometimes the discomfort after a fall comes hours later with bruising and sore joints. Hope you get none of the above. Sending get well mummy dust your way




Thanks Robo.. I think I just bruised my pride. We'll see when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> Thanks Robo.. I think I just bruised my pride. We'll see when I wake up tomorrow.


Oh boy- hope you are ok. My DD (the one at Disney) fell and rolled her ankle badly. In a brace and boot and minimal walking for 2 weeks until her checkup. Had to be reassigned to light duty. And her friend (here in town) fell down stairs at work and broke her foot! Is ther a full moon (or eclipse ) coming?  Wish I'd scheduled myself off for it. I'd like to see if my chickens will go home to roost or just settle down where they are when it's dark.
Speaking if which-had to run out in dark to lock up coop as I forgot to do it at fusk- giant slugs in one chicken waterer, frog sitting in dogs outside water bowl, and ginormous web stretching from coop to tree with albino spider in middle of it! Lesson learned- chicks either get locked up earlier or they fend for themselves lol!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 263292
> Oh boy- hope you are ok. My DD (the one at Disney) fell and rolled her ankle badly. In a brace and boot and minimal walking for 2 weeks until her checkup. Had to be reassigned to light duty. And her friend (here in town) fell down stairs at work and broke her foot! Is ther a full moon (or eclipse ) coming?  Wish I'd scheduled myself off for it. I'd like to see if my chickens will go home to roost or just settle down where they are when it's dark.
> Speaking if which-had to run out in dark to lock up coop as I forgot to do it at fusk- giant slugs in one chicken waterer, frog sitting in dogs outside water bowl, and ginormous web stretching from coop to tree with albino spider in middle of it! Lesson learned- chicks either get locked up earlier or they fend for themselves lol!



Okay.. that spider web makes me scream like a banshee in my head... I'm still cringing just thinking about running into that.... no no no no no no no no no.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday Morning.............

MonyK.....hope your daughter heals quickly!! Glad they've been understanding to her there.....That is some web!!!! 



Well, it`s almost midday here now......where has the morning gone!! Ironing and inside of some downstairs windows cleaned.......will get to the rest of them, too many to do at once.......

Lovely sunny day, but there`s a definite cool feel about the weather, autumn is close. No plans for today, lazy day around the house, sit outside if it warm enough this afternoon. 

Thinking about lunch soon..........Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

Eww, I would have been freaked out with that spiderweb.  There was a nice one from my car to the nearby tree on morning.  I broke a stick off the tree and knocked it down.  Since I was next to my driver's door, I felt like anything moving was not the spider on or in my car.  Do not like spiders.  MonyK, sorry to hear DD was hurt.  At least they are good about what she can do while working.

Chuckers, hope you are okay after that fall.  

Afternoon Schumi.  Bet the lunch was lush.  We too have a lovely day in store.  88 by 3 pm, and mostly sunny.  Sunday is errand day for me.  Lazy, yeah, I was not so far.  2 loads of wash done, and all the trash went out.  Now making breakfast and hoping the kids are getting up soon.  Errand running is so much calmer, and shorter if older one comes with me.  

Have a beautiful day homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Monykalyn sending prayers that your daughter heals quickly .

Scary spider web 

Cloudy start to the day here again. Looks like rain. Did this yesterday and then the sun came out later.

Spent the day Saturday organizing pictures and putting them in photo albums. Have a lot more to do. I will never put photos in those photos boxes again to be put in albums later once I'am done. Should have done this years ago. It has been a big job sorting through all the pictures, but nice going down memory lane again.


Mac, Janet and Lynne 41 days, 16 hours , 22  minutes and 40 seconds until we leave for HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

We did the same with pictures Robo. We literally had thousands of them, stored in folders in boxes. 

Went through them last winter........did get rid of a few that either had no one in them or had no relevance anymore.........Tom couldn't believe I had so many pictures! 

But, it was lovely going though them all......used to do it every few years or so, glance through them. But now they're  in proper albums and labelled it's so much easier to find them and enjoy the memories. Although they do take up a fair amount of room.......so dh tells me......lol But yes lovey to go through so many memories. And so many bright madonna like outfits and hair in the 1980's 


Sun has gone, its cloudy and downright cool. 

Baked ham joint for dinner tonight.......


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers (who always autocorrects to checkers or chuckets / is that even a thing? Lol) - hope all ur bits feeling fine today

Spider webs outside,especially the windows, I consider my allies. Like xmas coming down each am to see what they've snared. Better there than in my house kwim ?

Spent thurs eve & better part of Friday helping DS negotiate his first solo deal. I'm still waiting to drive it lol.  It is a sweet ride, kept waiting for a bird to poop on my head tho. Just hope not too vroom vroom


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Chuckers (who always autocorrects to checkers or chuckets / is that even a thing? Lol) - hope all ur bits feeling fine today
> 
> Spider webs outside,especially the windows, I consider my allies. Like xmas coming down each am to see what they've snared. Better there than in my house kwim ?
> 
> Spent thurs eve & better part of Friday helping DS negotiate his first solo deal. I'm still waiting to drive it lol.  It is a sweet ride, kept waiting for a bird to poop on my head tho. Just hope not too vroom vroom View attachment 263333



Love it!!!!!!! That is a nice car........

I imagined it red when you mentioned it........but that looks amazing!!!

You`ll love a drive of that when you get one.........tell him his favourite "Auntie Carole" may pop over for a drive too .......... Congrats to DS on the new wheels.......hope he loves every second of driving it. 


We`ve had a few spiders last week or so in the house.......I blame the fact we`re surrounded by fields and countryside and it`s getting cooler earlier this year......so they want to be inside. I`d be the same......lol.......

But, they`re huge........not pleasant.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Love it!!!!!!! That is a nice car........
> 
> I imagined it red when you mentioned it........but that looks amazing!!!
> 
> You`ll love a drive of that when you get one.........tell him his favourite "Auntie Carole" may pop over for a drive too .......... Congrats to DS on the new wheels.......hope he loves every second of driving it.
> 
> 
> We`ve had a few spiders last week or so in the house.......I blame the fact we`re surrounded by fields and countryside and it`s getting cooler earlier this year......so they want to be inside. I`d be the same......lol.......
> 
> But, they`re huge........not pleasant.



I was pushing for ared one.  He's a bit more understated than me lol. Hey, you're only young once.  I asked him where would he put the car seat.  If looks could kill...hey, you never now when the stork will do a fly overknock on wood not anytime soon


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet car, Keisha.  Yay for his first new car.  Still deciding what to do for little one.  Will not be a new car though.  Now she wants to also get her diving license.  Yeah I was waiting until she was 16, but even though we are not close to water, there are classes and pool certifications available all year.  I was thinking in the spring.  Driving license may not be until the winter anyway.  Has to do her permit test first, then adult verified driving hours.  

Time to take the dry clothes in.

Later.   Oh, and since older one did not go with me, he is now complaining not enough food bought for the week.  Ya think!  Teens who just had breakfast and lunch within an hour.  Sigh.


----------



## wagman67

Mac...I go away for a day, and you throw yourself a birthday party!?!
Well, I guess if anyone, here, deserves it, it must be you. Happy Belated Birthday. Hope you had a great day.

Keisha...looks like a fun ride, but you can tell, in the photo, he is already bored with it...not!!!

Chuckers, the important thing is you are not an abusive drinker...no tea was harmed.




keishashadow said:


> Love it!  So is there a King too?
> 
> Football is King in Western PA. Even the poverty stricken schools my kids have coached have amazing booster club programs that provide participants with several full outfits of team logo' gear, winter coats, shoes, etc. .  All that swag is a nice carrot for those boys on the fence.  Individual Steeler players adopt teams in the inner city and treat them to meals/movies & inspiration/encouragement.   My son has his team at Steelers training camp today, will take them out to dinner afterwards.  I am firmly convinced it keeps many at-risk children engaged in school.
> 
> Here they have to be passing 4 full-time classes in order to play, determined each Friday.  Often an opportunity for backups to play.  You can play 6 seasons from 7th grade going forward.  However, eligibility extends only until you have reached the end of your fourth consecutive year (8th consecutive semester or the equivalent) beyond the eighth grade. If you repeat a grade after eighth, you will be ineligible as a senior.
> 
> Who writes these rules lol?



No, no King...they have the Queen and her Court (usually 1 attendant from grades 7 to 11, and 2 attendants from the Senior Class...also, the Queen is always a Senior). Selected football players are their escorts. We do not have an accompanying dance.

Yep, those eligibility rules are very similar to ours...I just did not know they existed. I had always assumed it was 4 years of eligibility during High School. I am still trying to figure whether they gave him the option of sitting this year, because he is not eligible this year (again, not sure, if that is so he can play the next 3).


Well, our boys went out Friday night and put on a show...in the local papers and websites, the were at least an 18 point underdog at home, but they won 28-14. The night usually goes well when you open the game with a kick-off returned for a touchdown. Unfortunately, the win came at a price: our starting QB went out with a concussion in the first half, and two of our senior linemen went out with injuries, including the one that my son backs up. So, the youngest went in in the second quarter and played the rest of the game on offense...then he was sent in on defense...in a position he has never played, outside linebacker (in this scheme, it plays like a defensive end). He caused a fumble on defense, which rolled out of bounds. Our running back fumbled the ball and it bounced right into my son's arms and he took-off for a few more yards. So, he, again, took advantage of his opportunities (although he would be the last to want that due to injury). That game looked to be the third hardest test of the regular season, and he said it was the funnest game he had ever played. He may have to start this week...which looks to be the toughest game of their regular season.

I was about hoarse afterward and I have the PA announcing gig for the Jr. Varsity and Middle School games this week, so have to get over that.

After the game, it was a five hour trip to NC....a fun day with my in-laws and their 50th Anniversary Celebration...and left there early this morning and back here to chill for a few hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Wagman.......glad you had a nice time with inlaws celebration.........50 years is quite a run. 


Sat watching tv earlier and true life stories of how women discovered their husband's were secretly on those PoF and the like "dating" sites.......oh my goodness!!! How the other half live.........one got caught when he tried to meet a friend of his wife's........lol......least she was single!!!

These true life shows are real eye openers at times..........I'm not generally a fan of these shows or any so called reality show, but my friend was in and she asked if she could watch.....she loves them all! Couldn't be bothered......


Finally planning to watch the finale of The Blacklist tonight.......been on TiVo box for months.......

And made coconut ice cream earlier.......will have some of that I think.........yum!


----------



## macraven

_Plenty of fish is a hook up
site 

Surprised I have seen dis posters on it


Someone told me he saw someone I know used that site and I told him that was impossible!

So I pulled up the site and checked

Friend was correct

Who in the world would use the same screen name ????_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Plenty of fish is a hook up
> site
> 
> Surprised I have seen dis posters on it
> 
> 
> Someone told me he saw someone I know used that site and I told him that was impossible!
> 
> So I pulled up the site and checked
> 
> Friend was correct
> 
> Who in the world would use the same screen name ????_


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> We did the same with pictures Robo. We literally had thousands of them, stored in folders in boxes.




Yes sounds like my load of photos. I have a feeling I will be working on this little by little for awhile.



schumigirl said:


> Sat watching tv earlier and true life stories of how women discovered their husband's were secretly on those PoF and





macraven said:


> Plenty of fish is a hook up
> site
> 
> Surprised I have seen dis posters on it
> 
> 
> Someone told me he saw someone I know used that site and I told him that was impossible!
> 
> So I pulled up the site and checked
> 
> Friend was correct
> 
> Who in the world would use the same screen name ????





I learn something new from you ladies every once in awhile. Never heard of POF.


LOL.........


----------



## Robo56

Keisha congratulations to your son on his new wheels. Beautiful car.


----------



## tink1957

Well I'm gone for a day and all kinds of stuff happens...there's spiders and chuckers falling down steps, monyk's girl gets hurt, wagman's son got to play with the big boys and did good and keisha's son got a new set of wheels 

Hope everyone who was hurt heals quickly, good luck to wagman's son on the big game and congrats to keisha's boy for buying his first car...its a beauty.

Good night all


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone who was hurt heals quickly, good luck to wagman's son on the big game and congrats to keisha's boy for buying his first car...its a beauty.



Thanks Tink...he has a Junior Varsity game tomorrow. He is a starter on both sides on the JV team. If he has to be the varsity starter, they won't let him play JV games...which is good and bad...good that he plays well enough as a sophomore, not to play JV...bad for me, because I am the PA announcer for those, and I won't see him out there (okay, that one is more selfish than bad).


----------



## Monykalyn

nice wheels! Good for him on the car! Wagman sounds like you've had quite the weekend! And who knew on the "dating' sites?? Not me!
Lynne-went to grocery store today after meal planning for the month-holy smokes are we busy! And now -hopefully-enough food in house to last for a few weeks with kids back in school and not eating every hour!  Summer dtr leaves tomorrow for her drive back to Tallahassee - she is out with friends tonight for one last time - has been off past few days and cleaned her room, washed sheets and towels, and cleaned her bathroom, bought me flowers and a gift card to local wine store. Very much enjoyed having her around this summer. Made her promise to text me and her mom when she stops to keep us updated on where she is LOL!

Melted at soccer game yesterday. DD started her light duty job today-got to roll scrolls for "best amateur pirate" or something like that-guessing it is for pirates cruise? She had to venture out to walmart for food today too.

Made large baked potatoes and pork chops on grill-made extra for leftovers for tomorrow. Planning a crockpot meal for Thursday when we have to go in 2 separate directions...

Big Roo got carried around alot today as he was being a stinker-problem is I think he is starting to be a stinker now so he gets picked up because he sure seems to like it. Carried him all around house, to garden, to garage, mailbox, never fussed. I sit down and put him on my lap and he crowed in my face. At this point I am not sure who is training whom anymore...

Thinking it is bedtime...


----------



## Chuckers

Thank you all for the well wishes.. I woke up fine and no bruises. So, I guess I am a lucky klutz! Last thing I need is a broken bone before my trip!


----------



## macraven

_It is Monday the 21st and that means 
cake day for Lynne!!





  





_


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Thanks Mac.  Let the kids sleep in.  Had let my phone die, and when it recharged, saw I got a text.  Yeah, a you want to play text spam.  Promptly blocked.  All that talk of fish.   Um, no, happily married.

So, the sun is shining, The air is still, it's going to be a hot day, then the rain comes again.  News is doing an hourly update, as it is a game to see when the clouds will be coming this afternoon, all hoping at least after the eclipse.  Hey, maybe I will be using car lights to and from work.  It is a Monday though, 






and sigh, 





.  But homies, 





Time for tea.  And a pound cake that is not as good as the ones I make.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Plenty of fish is a hook up
> site
> 
> Surprised I have seen dis posters on it
> 
> 
> Someone told me he saw someone I know used that site and I told him that was impossible!
> 
> So I pulled up the site and checked
> 
> Friend was correct
> 
> Who in the world would use the same screen name ????_



Nwahahahaha never heard of that site. Hysterical.  Several of my neighbors were on that other one (name escapes me) that was in the news last year.  Busted

Excited to view the eclipse this afternoon  we'll be sporting repurposed welding glasses, waste not, want not.  Wondering if any green lizard people or aliens will be sighted this go-round as reported past partial eclipses lol?

Not as thrilled to see my dentist, Dr Death today. I'll be a frequent flier there for next few months sigh.

Monky - lol what did you do today @ work...i rolled pirate scrolls.  Likely something new every day ffor your DD

Wag - never know what you'll see in HS football.  I can just imagine them breaking down that film lol. Wow started season already, just training camp here. Many schools don't start until after Labor Day.

Have a great week all!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Birthday, Lynne! Hope you have a great one!!!


----------



## Chuckers




----------



## macraven

_Had plans for long time to watch eclipse 
Have tried forever to get the silver lenses as what I have are not the correct ones

The alternative of pin camera I don't trust myself to do

So will have to watch it on the tv

Have a good day


We will meet at Lynne's for cake at 6 tonight_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, wasn't there a farm town that said aliens came during the last eclipse that was over the US?  News did a story on it, and cannot remember what town that was.  Apparently, for the camera, alien costumes aplenty.  Embrace the quirky.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes Keisha and Chuckers.

Nope, I'll be inside, no need to see.  Really didn't think to get glasses, but when I saw the lines to buy overpriced ones, I decided, no.  Will be odd, to be dark in the afternoon.  Usually I equate darkness during the day, to storms a comin'. 

Need more tea.  No cake today Mac.  We celebrate during Labor Day weekend, both the little one and I.  I'll save ya a piece of cake though.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Nope, I'll be inside, no need to see.  Really didn't think to get glasses, but when I saw the lines to buy overpriced ones, I decided, no.  Will be odd, to be dark in the afternoon.  Usually I equate darkness during the day, to storms a comin'.



I'm staying inside because I heard that the eclipse is going to release the hounds of Chthulu...


----------



## Chuckers

I ONLY HAVE 20 DAYS, 15 HOURS, 25 MINUTES, and 35 SECONDS UNTIL VACATION!!!!

Or 480 Hours
or 28800 Minutes
or 1728000 Seconds!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone  Lynne..hope you get better cake later on today  

I'm going to be outside in the garden center at eclipse time so I have my glasses ready.  I have to get to work early since I can't drive in the dark so I'm going to get a much needed haircut beforehand.  I can't decide whether to color my hair before the trip as I've been going natural for about 6 months but being in the sun all day bleached out my hair so I'm rocking an hombre look.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Tink.  Have fun staring at the sun.  Haircut for me tomorrow, so ready for little one's sweet 16 trip.  Oh, and reminds me, need to see if little one made the nail appointment.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday Lynne


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, wasn't there a farm town that said aliens came during the last eclipse that was over the US? News did a story on it, and cannot remember what town that was. Apparently, for the camera, alien costumes aplenty. Embrace the quirky.




Think it was in KENTUCKY.

Yep, everyone here is excited around these parts about the eclipse. Went to pick a few things up from Walmart yesterday and they had moon cakes and cupcakes. Everyone is in on the act for sure.








Will see if I can get some pics


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Have fun and yes, like to see pictures, as only about an 80 percent one for us.  Was not going to travel.

Moon cakes.  Dirty mind, does it have a crack?  LOL

Some clouds, but sun is shining brightly so far.  Little over an hour before the eclipse starts here.  

Hope all homies are enjoying their afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........hope it's been a good day for you........

Janet good luck with Dr Death.........he sounds real peachy to be around........ 

Yep those kind of weird sites are totally alien to me too.........I've mentioned them to a few folks today and everyone laughs at them.........(not laughing at regular online dating sites) but apparently everyone knows exactly what they are..........well, who knew!!!! Ewwwww...........haven't spoke to mac yet to find out who the guilty party is.......

Busy day. Morning was eye test and passed with flying colours....no changes to script I have right now.............I have healthy eyes apparently 

Dh took me out for lunch at a Tapas bar.......hadn't been there before and it was lovely. 

Then appointment with solicitor updating our wills. Thought it was time to get that done.......and the day is nearly over already.........planning a quiet night again........it is cool here. And getting darker so much earlier........Sea looks incredibly dark tonight already. 

Prosecco time..........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Dh took me out for lunch at a Tapas bar.......hadn't been there before and it was lovely.



Ummm... Tapas! There's so much to choose from that I always have found something I like.. but it can get SO expensive!


----------



## Chuckers

I love reading threads where the OP says something like "I need advice about X" and the next five posters are "Well, I never did X, but I did do Y. It has nothing to do with answering your question, but I'm going to give you a paragraph about it anyway."


----------



## kohlby

Happy Happy Birthday Lynne!




Chuckers said:


> I love reading threads where the OP says something like "I need advice about X" and the next five posters are "Well, I never did X, but I did do Y. It has nothing to do with answering your question, but I'm going to give you a paragraph about it anyway."


Yes!  I've experienced on the boards here too.  I'll specify exactly what I want help with and they'll give advice about something not relative to me.  (Usually they don't know I'm an experienced theme park person so it's stuff I already know which is why I didn't ask about that!)  


The weather semi-cooperated here for the eclipse.  We had to keep checking since clouds completely blocked it at times.  I was only at about 85% here in mid-Florida but it was still cool.  Last night hubby and I went to AK because . . . drumroll . . . I FINALLY had fastpasses for FoP!!!  I had been trying for quite a while.  I finally got them yesterday for yesterday by sitting at the computer pressing refresh over and over.  I enjoyed FoP quite a bit and didn't feel motion sickness surprisingly.  And . . yet another drumroll . . . 










She made it on both!!!!!!  It was barely on Dragons - after she did fire, they almost said she was too short for ice.  They hemmed and hawed until hubby said she had just done fire and was tall enough then.  (I realize it's no longer fire and ice but habits are hard to change).  So, at nearly 11.5 years old, she FINALLY made it!  We find Sea World's 54" rides to be slightly higher than Universal's so that's her next goal, as well as being tall enough for Hulk anytime of day, not just morning.


----------



## macraven

_the girl got to ride it !!_


----------



## macraven

_belated birthday wishes to Metro.
looked and found old notes and he is another August baby from the 22nd
_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi and MonyK. 

Yay!  Kohlby's  little one got to ride. 

Well, most of the clouds hid the eclipse, but pictures showed we had a crescent sun.  All done, and it is sunnier now than most of the afternoon.

Just finished off cheesesteak dinner and Boston creme donut for dessert.  Yum.


----------



## RAPstar

Since I've been just meh about Avatarland, I decided to spend the day at my instead, with breakfast at The Wave and I lucked into an Ohana reservation. 

I slept through my alarm this morning. So that was fun. Luckily my roommate gave me a ride to work


----------



## keishashadow

Took over an hour to purchase the tix needed for HHN.  Online not working on ipad, first phone call got to where it was time to enter CC info & the call dropped!  Neither rep was familiar with the difference between FF & a FF+ tix.  Umm time to re-train the staff Universal   Bonus points both initially argued with me, insisting no APH discount on those tix. 



Robo56 said:


> Think it was in KENTUCKY.
> 
> Yep, everyone here is excited around these parts about the eclipse. Went to pick a few things up from Walmart yesterday and they had moon cakes and cupcakes. Everyone is in on the act for sure.
> 
> View attachment 263594
> 
> View attachment 263592
> 
> View attachment 263591
> 
> 
> Will see if I can get some pics



Of course it was Kentucky. Watching the news showing all the viewing parties...i had completely forgotten about Carhenge lol.  Reminds me of When Mars Attacks crowds.

Happy Birthday Todd!


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Happy Happy Birthday Lynne!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  I've experienced on the boards here too.  I'll specify exactly what I want help with and they'll give advice about something not relative to me.  (Usually they don't know I'm an experienced theme park person so it's stuff I already know which is why I didn't ask about that!)
> 
> 
> She made it on both!!!!!!  It was barely on Dragons - after she did fire, they almost said she was too short for ice.  They hemmed and hawed until hubby said she had just done fire and was tall enough then.  (I realize it's no longer fire and ice but habits are hard to change).  So, at nearly 11.5 years old, she FINALLY made it!  We find Sea World's 54" rides to be slightly higher than Universal's so that's her next goal, as well as being tall enough for Hulk anytime of day, not just morning.



Congrats on making it on both coasters! I am probably going to ask one of the most stupid questions ever... Do kids shrink as the day goes on?


----------



## kohlby

Happy Belated b-day Metro!  I haven't been checking in quite as much so I missed it too.


Chuckers said:


> Congrats on making it on both coasters! I am probably going to ask one of the most stupid questions ever... Do kids shrink as the day goes on?


We all get a little shorter during the day.  Add in if someone is tired and they'll be even shorter.  My thrill rider is my shorty so we have had lots of experience of just making or just missing heights.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy belated Birthday Metro!  Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay to the now BIG kid able to ride coasters @kohlby!!! How fun for her!
96% eclipse here (could have traveled about hour north for 100%). still surprisingly bright for 96%. 



RAPstar said:


> Since I've been just meh about Avatarland


The land itself is breathtaking-pictures really don't do it justice at all. Don't have to like the movie at all to get swept away by the land and rides. It is amazingly detailed. I felt like I actually stepped into Harry Potter's world at Uni and and Pandora makes you feel you really went into an alien land. 

Ugh-don't want to think about my schedule my schedule for next month...


----------



## tink1957

Happy belated birthday to ToddHope to see you again for aph nights at HHN. 

Got all my layers cut off and my hair looks much healthier.

Still trying to get fop fp...no luck...will try when we get there or do standby.


----------



## wagman67

Happy Birthday, Lynne and Metro (albeit late)!!!

Well, after we beat a team we were an 18 point underdog to, Friday, the JV team went out, tonight, and beat a team they were suppose to lose to...34-0. I got to call the game, and I was impressed. I don't think they know they are supposed to be losing...oh well.


----------



## macraven

Yay that is great news !

Coming in as the underdog and winning

I like watching games like that

Congrats to the teams win!


----------



## schumigirl

I have Todd's birthday as today in my calendar.............



 

Have a great day buddy..........looking forward to seeing you next month..........


----------



## Lynne G

YaY!  All the talk of birthdays, HHN, underdogs, and new just right height coaster rider.

Wags, it's great to hear how well DS's team is doing.  I hope they keep it up, and have the other team surprised and under estimating DS's team.

Well, it is a rainy Tuesday.  And, to be oh so steamy, with more rain later today.  Told little one, better take an umbrella or wear a rain coat.  Cheap ballgame seats don't have a roof over them.













Afternoon Schumi.





So ready for the week-end, before dawn flight and then 85 degree Gulf water, please.  And some good key lime pie.

Also ready for October, as bought my HHN ticket, and renewed my pass yesterday.  Expensive month, but all done for another year, and ready to VIP my way at HHN.

Enjoy this third month of August's Tuesday.  Take a sip of water, it's going to be hot and sticky out.

And, now it's time for tea.  Steeped enough, looks like beer, yep,   .  Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Happy Belated b-day Metro!  I haven't been checking in quite as much so I missed it too.
> 
> We all get a little shorter during the day.  Add in if someone is tired and they'll be even shorter.  My thrill rider is my shorty so we have had lots of experience of just making or just missing heights.



I did not know this... Soon she won't have to worry about height requirements!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Birthday, Metro!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Yay to the now BIG kid able to ride coasters @kohlby!!! How fun for her!
> 96% eclipse here (could have traveled about hour north for 100%). still surprisingly bright for 96%.
> 
> 
> The land itself is breathtaking-pictures really don't do it justice at all. Don't have to like the movie at all to get swept away by the land and rides. It is amazingly detailed. I felt like I actually stepped into Harry Potter's world at Uni and and Pandora makes you feel you really went into an alien land.
> 
> Ugh-don't want to think about my schedule my schedule for next month...



Are you a fan of the movie?  IMO that makes a big difference in those I've spoken to as to their take.  Agree the land itself is very well-done, meticulous as to the line to the river ride. 

That said andy, if only one day @ WDW, personally i'd do MK & the restaurants as we know you are a foodie!



tink1957 said:


> Happy belated birthday to ToddHope to see you again for aph nights at HHN.
> 
> Got all my layers cut off and my hair looks much healthier.
> 
> Still trying to get fop fp...no luck...will try when we get there or do standby.



Sounds nice, bet your head feels lighter or at least cooler. . I haven't had my color done since middle of April.  Lucky I'm just fading away on top, no roots there. Underneath when i pull it up is a whole nuther story.  I'm determined to wait another few weeks.



wagman67 said:


> Happy Birthday, Lynne and Metro (albeit late)!!!
> 
> Well, after we beat a team we were an 18 point underdog to, Friday, the JV team went out, tonight, and beat a team they were suppose to lose to...34-0. I got to call the game, and I was impressed. I don't think they know they are supposed to be losing...oh well.



   Do you do a 'straight' play-by-play call on the game?  Most big games covered by MSA who does online broadcast that's pretty cut & dried.  Same with local cable shows. It's all over the place here with the team announcers. Some do a pretty good stand up routine in the booth, others will sing or rap lol.


----------



## kohlby

I'm not a fan of Avatar at all.  (Unless were talking about the last Airbender which is totally different).  I enjoyed Pandora.  We went in the evening and were able to see it in daylight and at night that way, which was worth it. Na'vi River is not worth a long wait but it's worth doing.  The 30 minutes we waited is more than I normally would wait but the kids weren't with me so I was willing to wait longer than usual.  (Kids did Na'vi with a fastpass when I was away). FoP would have been worth the wait if I were the waiting type.  For those who can't get a FP, keep trying.  I had tried on and off for months, being very flexible when I could go and found nothing.  I had read the tip to try on the actual day and keep trying.  And it worked.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I have Todd's birthday as today in my calendar.............
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263738
> 
> Have a great day buddy..........looking forward to seeing you next month..........


 Thanks all...today is my 51st birthday. Somehow one of my Facebook friends thought Friday was so everyone started to send me birthday wishes which I appreciate but it's a bit soon. It's nice to have two birthdays in one week...as long as I don't have to jump to 52 today.


----------



## macraven

I had the 22 down but saw Bev lead off with hp on Friday the 18? 

Figured I had wrong date 

I blame Bev.......lol

Have a great day birthday boy!


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Do you do a 'straight' play-by-play call on the game?  Most big games covered by MSA who does online broadcast that's pretty cut & dried.  Same with local cable shows. It's all over the place here with the team announcers. Some do a pretty good stand up routine in the booth, others will sing or rap lol.



I try not to just call numbers and yardage...I hear too much of that. Each level is a bit different: with Varsity games, you have to be a bit more reserved and less one-sided with your comments. With JV, you can be more relaxed...the further you go down the chain, the more fun you can have interacting with the crowd...but I try to have fun as best I can. I try to paint the whole play...who carried the ball, which way they went, who was blocking for them, how the defense reacted and what the end result was. I am usually doing the music as well, so I mix that with the flow of the game. I try to keep the crowd in a runaway game, with little tidbits like " If you turn to page 6 of tonight's program and find 3 gold stars, please find so-and-so to see what you have won.", and of course there are no programs, but you see so many start trying to find the person with the programs. I just try not to be drab and serious.

I have a Middle School game to call Thursday.



Metro West said:


> Thanks all...today is my 51st birthday. Somehow one of my Facebook friends thought Friday was so everyone started to send me birthday wishes which I appreciate but it's a bit soon. It's nice to have two birthdays in one week...as long as I don't have to jump to 52 today.



Well, I take back my belated birthday wish and offer you the more current "Happy, not belated, Birthday!"


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Thanks all...today is my 51st birthday. Somehow one of my Facebook friends thought Friday was so everyone started to send me birthday wishes which I appreciate but it's a bit soon. It's nice to have two birthdays in one week...as long as I don't have to jump to 52 today.



Hey.. *I'm* 52!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Are you a fan of the movie? IMO that makes a big difference in those I've spoken to as to their take. Agree the land itself is very well-done, meticulous as to the line to the river ride.


 not a fan at all of movie but the land itself is worth it without even knowing about the movie.

Happy Bday to @Metro West   Lots of August Bdays

Have fun in KW Lynne!-never have been-bucket list. I love key lime pie...

Stormy start to day-had to take a detour from my normal backroad shortcut to one of my furthest homes-took extra 20 minutes-ugh! Looks clear now where I am but hoping for rain tonight so soccer practice is cancelled   DH has a wingapalooza meeting tonight so I am pulling taxi duty. Supposed to be cooler/less humid next few days. Hope it lasts til weekend as I really need to tackle my overgrown garden and get fall plantings in...

DD got to glue popsicle sticks to signs of some kind yesterday. She said she enjoyed it lol! Off today and tomorrow so hopefully with her able to rest the ankle to help with healing.


----------



## schumigirl

Todd, hope it was a good birthday for you.........I'm almost catching up with you........big 50 for me next month! How did that happen...........




Monykalyn said:


> not a fan at all of movie but the land itself is worth it without even knowing about the movie.
> 
> Happy Bday to @Metro West   Lots of August Bdays
> 
> Have fun in KW Lynne!-never have been-bucket list. I love key lime pie...
> 
> Stormy start to day-had to take a detour from my normal backroad shortcut to one of my furthest homes-took extra 20 minutes-ugh! Looks clear now where I am but hoping for rain tonight so soccer practice is cancelled   DH has a wingapalooza meeting tonight so I am pulling taxi duty. Supposed to be cooler/less humid next few days. Hope it lasts til weekend as I really need to tackle my overgrown garden and get fall plantings in...
> 
> DD got to glue popsicle sticks to signs of some kind yesterday. She said she enjoyed it lol! Off today and tomorrow so hopefully with her able to rest the ankle to help with healing.



Key lime pie fan here too.........Wingapalooza...........never heard of that before.........good luck with the garden.......cooler weather makes gardening easier sometimes........


Spent most of the day helping our closest farmer neighbour make chutney. She gets all our plums off the trees and turns them into chutney and pies. She's hurt her shoulder so wanted to help her........took most of the day between sterilising jars and cooking the stuff down. We've had a lot of plums and some apples already this year. Loads of apples and pears still to come. They'll be picked while we're away. 

Tonight has been a quiet one again.......spoke to my sister about what's been planned for us at the weekend.......she couldn't tell me anything as it's all a surprise! Looking forward to it.........

Hope your Tuesday has been a good one..........


----------



## Chuckers

I got an email from Universal telling me that I am just 3 steps away from the fun!! (I am using the Superstar Shuttle service) I'm so excited!!!  






Update on the housemates/kitty situation. They have let their kitten (Colby - 8 months) out and he's been wandering around the townhouse now. My cats are now at the point of 'whatever'. So, things are good. They are not letting their other cat, Daxter out of the room. I fully believe Daxter has agoraphobia, plus, he hates almost every other living thing in the world. So, I have no problem letting him stay in their room. The problem now is that, Amanda, my female housemate has issues and everything that Colby does, she's worried he's going to die or hurt himself. Colby can't play with the cat toy because he chewed it up and he's going to choke on the threads. Colby can't stay on the stairs because he's going to fall and hurt himself. Colby can't do this.. can't do that.. She's now making ME a wreck. So, I hide downstairs in my man cave.


----------



## Lynne G

Fun at the baseball park.  Hotter than heck, so great seats in the shade.  Lost, but a swat fest.  12 to 8.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear of cat issues Chuckers.  But a big wahoo for dark side email.  Getting so close now.

Late dinner on stove.  Still stinking hot.  Odd, that high on Friday is to be 79.  We will think that is cool.  Not.

Have lovely evening homies, and maybe Schumi will share of of that lush chuntney.  Yum, I like plums, apples, and most fruit.


----------



## Chuckers

The cat issue is actually going a lot better than I expected at this point. It's Amanda I need to sedate.


----------



## schumigirl

And as HHN is ever closer.............


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, bet you were glad of those shaded seats........always feel for folks sat baking in the sun, although I`m sure some love it.......I prefer shade when sitting for such a long time. 

It`s Wednesday again.........

Thunder and lightning and heavy downpours here today........been out to buy DH some birthday gifts and got drenched........had no jacket on as it`s incredibly humid.......something we don't get a lot of here. It`s pitch black too, so we have lamps on in sitting room. 

Going back out after lunch with DH to pick up some stuff to take to Scotland on Friday.  Hope it dries up by then. 

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, hump day indeed.  Wednesday is here.  

We have rain and thunderstorms too Schumi.  Just got into a good sleep, then the thunderstorm arrived last night.   Heavy downpour, and quite a bit of lightning.  Still damp this morning, but also warm and muggy.  Maybe some more rain this morning, then sunny and more sun.  Dark here as well, lights are needed.  Gray start to the day.  









   Camel is ready for HHN.  Hello Keisha.  Yes, it is Wednesday.

And it is time for tea, so have a beautiful Wednesday homies.


----------



## macraven

_I am so used to weather where I live, so now understand why peeps freeze when temps drop 

It is only 74 now and won't be warmer until noon
Wearing a jacket in the house


Good morning homies!

_


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Cooler morning here to start. 

Had lunch yesterday with my little sis. We were both saying we were having a hard time waiting to put up Halloween decorations. Think it will start next week. Found some really awesome new things this years to add to the Halloween collection. Had to use some restraint to keep from buying a 6 foot Dragon that had glowing eyes and moving wings. It reminded me of Game of Thrones dragon.

Happy Birthday to Metro West



Yeah! Lynne your Key West trip is almost here.



Happy Birthday to your hubby Schumi


----------



## Robo56

Mac, Lynne, Keisha countdown to start of HHN vacation 

38 days

14 hours

58 minutes

22 seconds

 

 

 

 

Waiting for more houses to be announced.


----------



## keishashadow

First day of school (sob). Check out those 'bad' boots i found 

Happy birthday to the mr. Carole hope you found just the right present!

52 eh?  I don't even remember 52 lol. 



wagman67 said:


> I try not to just call numbers and yardage...I hear too much of that. Each level is a bit different: with Varsity games, you have to be a bit more reserved and less one-sided with your comments. With JV, you can be more relaxed...the further you go down the chain, the more fun you can have interacting with the crowd...but I try to have fun as best I can. I try to paint the whole play...who carried the ball, which way they went, who was blocking for them, how the defense reacted and what the end result was. I am usually doing the music as well, so I mix that with the flow of the game. I try to keep the crowd in a runaway game, with little tidbits like " If you turn to page 6 of tonight's program and find 3 gold stars, please find so-and-so to see what you have won.", and of course there are no programs, but you see so many start trying to find the person with the programs. I just try not to be drab and serious.
> 
> I have a Middle School game to call Thursday.
> 
> Well, I take back my belated birthday wish and offer you the more current "Happy, not belated, Birthday!"



Playing to the crowd a good thing to keep the casual fans interested. 



Chuckers said:


> I got an email from Universal telling me that I am just 3 steps away from the fun!! (I am using the Superstar Shuttle service) I'm so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the housemates/kitty situation. They have let their kitten (Colby - 8 months) out and he's been wandering around the townhouse now. My cats are now at the point of 'whatever'. So, things are good. They are not letting their other cat, Daxter out of the room. I fully believe Daxter has agoraphobia, plus, he hates almost every other living thing in the world. So, I have no problem letting him stay in their room. The problem now is that, Amanda, my female housemate has issues and everything that Colby does, she's worried he's going to die or hurt himself. Colby can't play with the cat toy because he chewed it up and he's going to choke on the threads. Colby can't stay on the stairs because he's going to fall and hurt himself. Colby can't do this.. can't do that.. She's now making ME a wreck. So, I hide downstairs in my man cave.



That is some catty drama. When i took in my MiL's Siamese, i had 2 already & 3 dogs. Didn't think he'd ever come from behind my large, L shaped desk. Big sigh of relief when they all decided to chill, took months though

Ok, will need gory details on how the shuttle works, never heard of it duh. Any idea of cost/schedule? Jr coming in around 9:30 pm.  I told him to just grab uber but noooo, he wants me to pick him up. Normally, i would but already lugging the mr back to hotel that afternoon.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 263944
> 
> Fun at the baseball park.  Hotter than heck, so great seats in the shade.  Lost, but a swat fest.  12 to 8.



Tip of the hat to the boys of summer, nice park.  We had tornado warnings, that soaking sort of straight down rain topped off with a bolt of lightening hitting a tree in the nearby woods. Pretty sure the house shook, yikes.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, hump day indeed.  Wednesday is here.
> 
> We have rain and thunderstorms too Schumi.  Just got into a good sleep, then the thunderstorm arrived last night.   Heavy downpour, and quite a bit of lightning.  Still damp this morning, but also warm and muggy.  Maybe some more rain this morning, then sunny and more sun.  Dark here as well, lights are needed.  Gray start to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel is ready for HHN.  Hello Keisha.  Yes, it is Wednesday.
> 
> And it is time for tea, so have a beautiful Wednesday homies.



Nwahahaha love it



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Cooler morning here to start.
> 
> Had lunch yesterday with my little sis. We were both saying we were having a hard time waiting to put up Halloween decorations. Think it will start next week. Found some really awesome new things this years to add to the Halloween collection. Had to use some restraint to keep from buying a 6 foot Dragon that had glowing eyes and moving wings. It reminded me of Game of Thrones dragon.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Metro West
> View attachment 264030
> 
> 
> Yeah! Lynne your Key West trip is almost here.
> 
> View attachment 264031
> 
> Happy Birthday to your hubby Schumi
> 
> View attachment 264032



I've only put up the new stuff I've grabbed this year.  Just thot of it, I'll be gone from 10/1 thru 10/15. Either base outdoor stuff goes up really early or the mr can tackle when he gets home a week earlier.  Hmmm.


----------



## Monykalyn

very nice morning here now-after storms yesterday. 
Was gone from7:30 am to 8:30 pm yesterday with only a 10 minute stop at home to grab a kid (soccer), change clothes and grab a snack. Meanwhile DH was in a volunteer meeting and whining about how server didn't put in his food order and had to wait to eat-almost went through phone and knocked his teeth out. I literally had lemonade and crackers for dinner. I am feeling way way way less guilty about taking off in october and leaving him to deal with the chaos!!

Happy Bday to Mr Schumi!  Had a dream last night we met up in London in a couple years (middle kid talking about her hoped for trip to France, and we have family in London). Very weird dreams last night-also dreamed they put in a swim up bar in the new convention center at Coronado springs and we were there with friends...should have drawn it out when I woke up as it was very pretty...

Work today, off tomorrow (YAY!)


----------



## Lynne G

Cute boots Keisha.  She's looking so much older.  Nah, both my kids are still not in school.  Called them at 10:15 this morning, and older one just got up, and little one was still sleeping.  Yeah, that's why we're getting back 4 days before school starts.  Little one better adjust her wake up time.  Senior high starts at 7:20 am.  But she is lucky, as older one said he'd drive her there most days. It's a 5 minute drive, depending on traffic.

The sun has arrived, and the clouds remain, but the temp is rising and no need for a jacket outside.  Inside, jacket? Yes.


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry.........not DH birthday till Friday........I'm just getting organised, albeit late this year........I'm usually really organised for birthdays.........

I have about a million  birthdays and anniversaries next month (not including ours) and I'm about half way through cards and gifts I need to get for everyone..........so much going on this year so far........


Keisha was thinking of you this morning with little one going back to school.......you'll miss her loads! You didn't get the 5am promised alarm call I hope.......Love the picture, so cute.......


Monyk........so funny! I'm a very vivid dreamer and drive dh to distraction most mornings with recalling detailed dreams........he claims he doesn't dream ever..........I can't imagine that.......


Rain has finally stopped.......lots of flash flooding around.......not as humid now but muggy hot and still grey outside........but will have summery dress on tonight for night out with friend as it's still warm. No wine for me as I'm driving, but may have a Pimms when I get in.......

Did notice all the trees are starting to slightly change already into autumn colours.........it's really too early!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Sorry.........not DH birthday till Friday........I'm just getting organised, albeit late this year........I'm usually really organised for birthdays.........
> 
> I have about a million  birthdays and anniversaries next month (not including ours) and I'm about half way through cards and gifts I need to get for everyone..........so much going on this year so far........
> 
> 
> Keisha was thinking of you this morning with little one going back to school.......you'll miss her loads! You didn't get the 5am promised alarm call I hope.......Love the picture, so cute.......
> 
> 
> Monyk........so funny! I'm a very vivid dreamer and drive dh to distraction most mornings with recalling detailed dreams........he claims he doesn't dream ever..........I can't imagine that.......
> 
> 
> Rain has finally stopped.......lots of flash flooding around.......not as humid now but muggy hot and still grey outside........but will have summery dress on tonight for night out with friend as it's still warm. No wine for me as I'm driving, but may have a Pimms when I get in.......
> 
> Did notice all the trees are starting to slightly change already into autumn colours.........it's really too early!



I hate the fall.  Truly

She waited until getting ready for bus @ 7:30 am lol. Her mom worked from home for few hours this am to see her off. 

Why do i not know what a pimms is? Lol

Good luck with that shopping, i have a mountain of stuff to wrap for GD family BD dinner this weekend. Having the large blowout pre Labor Day with hordes of screaming kids. Eeeee


----------



## schumigirl

Pimms is lovely. Quite unusual to describe.........mixed with lemonade and or prosecco and mixed with fruit is our choice usually.......always served from pitchers......and lots of ice. 

Oh bless her.........hope she had a lovely day......I'm sure she'll be keen to tell you all about her day......oh my sounds like you have a busy time ahead with family plans.........sounds like fun actually........but busy!!!

I love autumn really........but not in bleeding August!!! By time we get back in October I imagine winter will have arrived!


----------



## macraven

_first day of big girl school for keisha's gdaughter.

she will love taking the bus and going to school!_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I am so used to weather where I live, so now understand why peeps freeze when temps drop
> 
> It is only 74 now and won't be warmer until noon
> Wearing a jacket in the house
> 
> 
> Good morning homies!
> _



After living in So Fla for 13 years, I moved to Chicago. The first winter... two blizzards and -15 degree weather.. yeah.. my thinned Florida blood didn't handle THAT very well...


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> That is some catty drama. When i took in my MiL's Siamese, i had 2 already & 3 dogs. Didn't think he'd ever come from behind my large, L shaped desk. Big sigh of relief when they all decided to chill, took months though
> 
> Ok, will need gory details on how the shuttle works, never heard of it duh. Any idea of cost/schedule? Jr coming in around 9:30 pm.  I told him to just grab uber but noooo, he wants me to pick him up. Normally, i would but already lugging the mr back to hotel that afternoon.



The shuttle is an option you can book on the universal website. Good information here: 

http://www.universalorlandovacation...772&plcode=UNIUOSITES&gssourcecode=WEBUOOTHER


----------



## macraven

_so now you know why I left chicago........lol_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _so now you know why I left chicago........lol_



Totally understandable.. but I actually liked Chicago. It was like NY-lite. I was there for about 8 years.


----------



## wagman67

Hope you all had a great mid-week...I don't know if the weather could have been nicer than it was today...any day that is not 95 degrees with 91% humidity (like yesterday) is nice, but it was right about 80 and hardly any humidity...felt oddly cool at times.

Well, it is looking likely that the youngest will start on offense this Friday...and now, possibly on defense. Right Guard starter has not been at practice, yet, this week, so do not have an update on his injury. Starting Middle Linebacker has not been able to practice, but has been there and may be just nursing his ankle that he tweaked last game. This is their toughest match-up, on paper, this season. It will be a bit weird, because he or his brother played with most of the other team all through youth sports, so we know just about all the players and parents on the other team...it'll be hard not to cheer for them.


----------



## macraven

_I spent 38 years living in Chicago area

First 6 years living in the city, 3 years living in the Chgo area of Montrose and Elston, then bought a house North of the city in the upper northern suburb.


Weather in southern Illinois had it's winters but never as harsh as upper portion of the state.

The Chicago city sticker was expensive.
When I moved out of the city, I paid less than half for two vehicles than I did for one vehicle in the city.
Just costs a lot more in taxes living in Cook County.

I would imagine when you lived in NY, the taxes and costs were high there also.

It is like getting a pay raise when you move out of a large city for one of the sleeping suburb communities._


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Hope you all had a great mid-week...I don't know if the weather could have been nicer than it was today...any day that is not 95 degrees with 91% humidity (like yesterday) is nice, but it was right about 80 and hardly any humidity...felt oddly cool at times.
> 
> Well, it is looking likely that the youngest will start on offense this Friday...and now, possibly on defense. Right Guard starter has not been at practice, yet, this week, so do not have an update on his injury. Starting Middle Linebacker has not been able to practice, but has been there and may be just nursing his ankle that he tweaked last game. This is their toughest match-up, on paper, this season. It will be a bit weird, because he or his brother played with most of the other team all through youth sports, so we know just about all the players and parents on the other team...it'll be hard not to cheer for them.



_Hope the best for both of your boys!
Where I am, high school football is the king of sports.
Always a long segment on the sports news each evening for high school football._


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven I've never lived in a big city proper.. always outside in the burbs. I could never live in a city.. I value things like parking spaces, lower rents, bigger homes/apartments, and lower costs. I also HATE driving in major cities. Atlanta is the exception.


----------



## macraven

_okay i was thinking you were living in the city of chicago or new york city and thought, well, he is a brave soul to deal with the congestion and high taxes.
when we lived in chicago, it was a bear to do grocery shopping.

did not want to move the car and lose our parking spot at the apartment area where we lived as it was all street parking.
so did not drive to the grocery store.
it was a long 9 city blocks of a walk.

would walk and tote 2 or 3 littles and then take a taxi back home.

paid the fee to have the groceries delivered to us at the apartment which could be in one hour and a half. (if we were lucky)
too difficult to handle groceries and babies walking home after grocery store shopping.

frozen foods especially ice cream or popsicles could get soggy from the time we shopped and bought the groceries to the time they would be delivered.
part of city living which i never cared for.

if we ran out of diapers during the evening, had to dash to the store by car.
and many times would lose our parking spot and park 4 blocks away.
things like that i never could adjust to living in the city.

would do grocery shopping with the babies if weather was decent.
if it was horrible, like freezing cold, rain, snow, too much work to bundle two boys that were infant and toddler while i was pg with number 3.

tried to do major shopping on saturdays so mr mac could watch the babies and i do the grocery store or he would go and i would stay home.

I stayed home as i quit my job on baby #3.
went back to work when he was 2 months old and only lasted 4 weeks on the job.
quit as i just could not work with 3 littles and the oldest was 3 yo

did take a 4 month maternity leave when i had the first boy, second one did a 6 month leave
would call in sick when it rained.....lol
too hard to tote 2 in diapers out to a sitter and then be at work at 8:00 and get home after picking up the boys at 6:00 pm


when i hear peeps say they wish they could have their kids as littles and life was so easy then, i always think is that person nuts?  lol_


----------



## Chuckers

oh @macraven, that sounds like a nightmare. I couldn't do it single, let alone with a family. I had a friend who lived in Chicago and I hated going in to visit him because parking was SUCH a bear.. forget about it if it had recently snowed. Unfortunately, since I was the burbs guy, I was the one with the car and had to drive everyone everywhere. No one came out to visit me because in Chicago, the world ends at Ohare.. with a road that led to Ikea. The rest of the suburbs were non-existent.


----------



## macraven

When I had friends in the burbs we only saw them if they came to us in the city 

Traffic and parking keep many from
Coming to visit 

A real same friend ships faded away out of our lives 

Whe. We moved out of the city it happened to us 

We made new friends wherever we moved to


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Far too early to be awake,..........mac you're still up......

Everyone is still asleep......think I'll have to wait for bacon this morning.

Late night last night after all. Dropped car off after dinner with friend and we walked into village for cocktails........nice night. 

14 sleeps till overnight at airport...........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday all!!! ALMOST WEEKEND TIME!!!

17 Days
16 Hours
53 Minutes
2 seconds!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd, hope it was a good birthday for you.........I'm almost catching up with you........big 50 for me next month! How did that happen...........


 Thanks Carole...it was nice. I spent the evening cleaning off my old entertainment center to make way for my new one that arrived yesterday. Now I have to put the damn thing together. 

I'm picking up my new TV and receiver from Best Buy...my old Toshiba 27" tube TV finally died after 18 long and wonderful years. And my Sony receiver hit the wall shortly after...it was probably 20 years old. Can't find that quality anymore. I hope the new 49" will last 1/2 as long. A nice birthday present but I wish I didn't have to pay for it...lol.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Thanks Carole...it was nice. I spent the evening cleaning off my old entertainment center to make way for my new one that arrived yesterday. Now I have to put the damn thing together.



Invite me over.. I *LOVE* putting furniture together. I wish I had an Ikea close to me so I could buy more furniture to assemble. Seriously. I love it.. it's like a big puzzle!


----------



## Lynne G

Hand up!  I like Fridays.  This one particularly.  

Good Morning homies.  I'm with Wags, last night, it was 80 and humid, today, 64 at 6 am, lower humidity.  Almost cool, but refreshing.  Only to be 80 by this afternoon.  

Nice birthday present Metro.  I agree, the newer TV we got, is not nearly as nice as our old one we also had for about 20 years. Yeah, putting furniture together can be frustrating.  Hope it's easy for you to set your new entertainment center.

Sunny day, chasing the clouds away.  Sunglasses needed, making a happy day for me.  Come and have a cup of tea.  It's Thursday, drink up, and throw back some memories.  

Yep,  HHN is getting closer.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thanks Carole...it was nice. I spent the evening cleaning off my old entertainment center to make way for my new one that arrived yesterday. Now I have to put the damn thing together.
> 
> I'm picking up my new TV and receiver from Best Buy...my old Toshiba 27" tube TV finally died after 18 long and wonderful years. And my Sony receiver hit the wall shortly after...it was probably 20 years old. Can't find that quality anymore. I hope the new 49" will last 1/2 as long. A nice birthday present but I wish I didn't have to pay for it...lol.



Sounds good Todd. Yep, not great buying and paying for your own birthday present.........lol.........

We discovered Best Buy couple of years ago.......didn't know there was one beside Mall at Millenia.........bought a few things from there last few years, laptop, camera and something else. Think this time we're going there to buy a Satnav for use solely in America. In case we fancy wandering and not end up driving to Cuba again........


Heading out.......


----------



## macraven

_One of my kids worked at Best Buy years ago. 

They liked the  products especially the tvs_


----------



## Chuckers

I've bought a lot of stuff from Best Buy. They've got good appliances and prices. Plus installation is handled by them, not farmed out to a 3rd party.


----------



## wagman67

Mac, it is great to hear stories where people had to put effort and work into something, especially raising children. You just mention a very small facet, yet anything that would require even that much work is not worth it to so many people these days. I think the modern generation's motto must be, "If it ain't easy, it's not worth doing".

Chuckers, I am sorta with you...I like assembling furniture, for the most part.

Supposed to be low 80's today, but the humidity is supposed to creep back up a bit, so it should still be pretty nice.

Tomorrow night's game weather is predicted to be about perfect...low to mid 70's with lower humidity, with a slight breeze from the east.

Metro, I had a 19" TV in our bedroom, I got when I returned from Desert Storm in 1991...still kicking, but I bought my oldest a nicer monitor last month and replaced the old TV with the TV my son was using as a computer monitor. I moved it to the guest room, where it will just collect dust. I have a 65" shallow DLP TV that is 10 years old...still looks great (it is on it third bulb...but at $100 a pop, I will keep replacing it, until the unit dies)...and also one that is the same brand and size, but 2 years newer. I believe in getting all the life I can out of my electronics.

Schumi, I hope the recently retired has a great b-day, tomorrow...and we will welcome you to the 50's party next month...as a recent arrival, I am still standing in the door wondering which way to go.


----------



## Chuckers

I just got my tickets to see 'IT' on 9/8. Perfect movie before vacation and HHN


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> I just got my tickets to see 'IT' on 9/8. Perfect movie before vacation and HHN


I've never seen IT...I tend to avoid clowns  I may have to watch if it becomes a part of HHN though.

We still have a Hitachi 60" that takes up half of our great room...I know it's not long for this world because the imaging is off on the left side and it will not align properly...it's 15 years old so I guess it's time.

Keisha...love the first day of school pic...what a cutie.

Glad I didn't miss Tom's birthday Carole, for a minute there I thought I was late. 

Wags...good luck to your son and his team on Friday.

The lawnmower saga continues...if it can't be fixed this time it's going back for good.  
Hope you all have a terrific Thursday


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> I've never seen IT...I tend to avoid clowns  I may have to watch if it becomes a part of HHN though.



I'm really interested to see how they're going to mangle the book... one of my favorite King novels.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, canning more pickles & cooking up a storm today, bit nippy.  



Metro West said:


> Thanks Carole...it was nice. I spent the evening cleaning off my old entertainment center to make way for my new one that arrived yesterday. Now I have to put the damn thing together.
> 
> I'm picking up my new TV and receiver from Best Buy...my old Toshiba 27" tube TV finally died after 18 long and wonderful years. And my Sony receiver hit the wall shortly after...it was probably 20 years old. Can't find that quality anymore. I hope the new 49" will last 1/2 as long. A nice birthday present but I wish I didn't have to pay for it...lol.



You'd be hard pressed finding somebody to 'take' that dead tube TV here.  Twice a year if lucky, a group via state grant, sets up shop in a mall parking lot & you pay them a fee to tvs, etc. 

Admittedly, like electronics. We tend to pass the old one down to our kids   will say the flatscreen we have are humming along nicely.


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad for day off today-except rooster driving me nuts. HAVE to find him a home soon. 
Very nice here-son took light jacket/hoody with him today as it was a pretty cool start this am.
@Metro West - my DH got himself a 19" TV to go on deck-weather cooperating again so we can sit out there to watch ball games, plus he bought a deck friendly fire pit too. 


tink1957 said:


> The lawnmower saga continues...if it can't be fixed this time it's going back for good


UGH! frustrating! our old old riding lawnmower was doing that a couple years ago-DH finally got a new one. Now it is the stupid Jetski-have been able to use it ~4 hours total past 2 years! DH said this am if it can't be fixed this time he is selling it for parts-finally! He has "only" put $150 (or so he says) into it THIS year-when I pointed out for that same $150 we could have rented a jetski for 4 hours and actually have been able to have some fun he had no comeback. He is wanting to go to lake for Labor day...problem is finding someone to watch chickens and dog. 

And I am with you Mac-loved the littles stage - and mine were spaced far apart-but I like the independent stage better.


----------



## schumigirl

Getting ready to set off on our travels again..........

Weekend of early celebrations for mine and our anniversary.......party tomorrow night, and of course Tom's birthday dinner tonight. Looking forward to it. 

Have arranged champagne and chocolates to be in our hotel room when we arrive.......sssshhhhh......he doesn't know.......and DS won't be left out, have arranged for chocolates and cookies in his room too.......boy loves his chocolate!

Catch youse later........have a great weekend........


----------



## Lynne G

and that means 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Schumi's DH Tom.  Happy Birthday!

Safe travels Schumi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice arrangements for the sweets and champagne.  And chocolate,  yum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh MonyK, sorry to hear Lil Roo has to go.  He seems to be fitting right in, causing trouble. Yeah, DH had to finally retire his mower.  It was fixed several times, but he bought a new one this spring.  I don't think he even saved any of the old one for parts.  Yeah, I had my 2, far enough apart, only one in diapers at a time.  Good times when they were little, and taking the kitchen sink was an everyday thing, and getting in and out the car took longer.  Well, still can take longer, little one has to check and fix her hair before closing the door.  

And, since it is 7am now, that means T23 hours. 6am boarding time.  It's going to be a long day, and a short night.   And I'm not packed yet.  Did check our boarding numbers though.  Wahoo, 2 away from the business numbers. We'll be some of the first on.   Hope that means off too.  

Have an awesome Friday homies!  Let the week-end begin, and time to party.  Schumi's got a head start.


----------



## Chuckers

Have a great trip @schumigirl Sounds like you've got some great plans ahead!

@Lynne G Have a safe trip as well! 

I'll be here waiting another 
16 Days
16 hours
32 Minutes
18 seconds!


----------



## Chuckers




----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Getting ready to set off on our travels again..........
> 
> Weekend of early celebrations for mine and our anniversary.......party tomorrow night, and of course Tom's birthday dinner tonight. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Have arranged champagne and chocolates to be in our hotel room when we arrive.......sssshhhhh......he doesn't know.......and DS won't be left out, have arranged for chocolates and cookies in his room too.......boy loves his chocolate!
> 
> Catch youse later........have a great weekend........


What a surprise for Tom!
So stinking sweet. ...He will be amazed

Happiness to be celebrated

For Tom.


----------



## kohlby

Schumi - Happy Anniversary!!


Chuckers said:


> @macraven I've never lived in a big city proper.. always outside in the burbs. I could never live in a city.. I value things like parking spaces, lower rents, bigger homes/apartments, and lower costs. I also HATE driving in major cities. Atlanta is the exception.


I hated driving in Atlanta.  It seemed like no matter where in Atlanta I was, there were always accidents all over the place.  I've even seen a couple happen right in front of me there!  That's unnerving because the "what-ifs" are much stronger when it could have been us by a second or two.
[QUOTE="macraven, post: 58099506, member: 49094"
_
when i hear peeps say they wish they could have their kids as littles and life was so easy then, i always think is that person nuts?  lol_[/QUOTE]

I agree!  Though, I haven't fully gone through the teen years yet.  Life is so much easier now that I can actually go places without bringing kids with me.  Child #3 still can't stay home by himself, but as long as I have the other two kids around, then I can go places kid-free.  It is so much easier!  I am spending far more time being taxi-mom driving them places, so I don't love that part.  But I have so much more freedom back and I'm loving it.



Happy Friday y'all!  Any big weekend plans?  I think we might go to Sea World's summer night show tomorrow since we're running out of opportunities.  Plus, I get one free beer in August with my passholder pass and haven't used it yet. Not sure how many of the kids are going with us - they said they don't want to go but I think the eldest would enjoy it.  (But, he's the only one of the three I'll let babysit at night so it's in my best interest not to convince him if we decide to not make the other two go).  Youngest wants to go to MK so we'll likely do that with just him Sunday morning.  He wants to do the card game.  His siblings are so over that.  (Truthfully, so am I).  So, it will work out nicely to leave the other two kids behind for that.


----------



## macraven

_My big plans for the weekend is clean my house and organize my medical files 


Everyday is a weekend since Mr Mac went on vacation 
He is due back next week_


----------



## Lynne G

Big weekend plans?  Sweet 16 trip with little one.  After a before sunrise flight, driving 4 or 5 hours to be on a beach with a drink in my hand.  And snorkeling in crystal clear Gulf waters.  Then walking off the key lime pies and whatever other sweets I can find.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Kohlby, when my older one turned 12, it was nice to be able to do errands without the kids.  Here, 12 is old enough to be a babysitter, so since then, it is nice when all want to go, one wants to go, or none want to go.  We never really got into the cards.  How fun to just go to SW or MK for the day.  Have a nice week-end with the kids and park visits.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well others weekend plans sound much more exciting than mine!
Probably cleaning and I have GOT to tackle the overgrown garden. 

At least it is Friday, no soccer or band tonight. Just a kids open house, and party for friend who is leaving the area, and something else we were invited to...I am thinking of comfy clothes, wine and ballgame on TV on deck since weather is still awesome...think I might be peopled out IRL....


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Big weekend plans?  Sweet 16 trip with little one.  After a before sunrise flight, driving 4 or 5 hours to be on a beach with a drink in my hand.  And snorkeling in crystal clear Gulf waters.  Then walking off the key lime pies and whatever other sweets I can find.


I forgot that was coming up so soon!  Have a blast!


----------



## macraven

Lynne have a super fun birthday weekend with your daughter !

Kohlby enjoy where ever you end up this weekend

MonyK looks like your weekend will be more exciting than mine

Decided I can clean the bedroom the day Mr Mac drives home 

So icing leg and laying in bed watching csi Miami since law and order does not start until 7 tonight 
Lol


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday to Tom sounds like a wonderful surprise for him

Happy early anniversary to Carole and Tom I know you're having a great trip by now...probably sipping champagne as we speak.

Lynne, have fun at the beach this week, hope the hurricane stays far away.

I have to work this weekend so  all I have planned is a nice steak dinner tomorrow night...hope I  can talk Trey into firing up the grill.

Only 18 more days


----------



## macraven

_To Mr Tom schumi_
_
Drink eat and be merry _


----------



## Chuckers

I have finalized 80% of my trip now! Just bought my SeaWorld/BuschGardens/QuickQueue tickets. Everything except the HHN tickets are paid for! Puts my mind at ease.. only a couple of meals and some souvenirs left.


----------



## wagman67

Well, the youngest made it through his first start without injury, but also without a victory. As I said, they were playing a team that is two classifications above us (4A vs 2A), and twice as many players (87 vs 43)...but they played hard and played to the end. It was tight into the middle of the third quarter (14-12), but they had a lot fresher guys down the stretch and pulled away for a 35-18 win against us.

That is also a highly ranked 4A team (number 8 in the state), and we played them hard, which makes the rest of the season look promising. Before the season, I think most people, including me, thought this was going to be about a 5-5 season, maybe 6-4...but after the first two games, I now am thinking 9-1 or 8-2. I thought we would finish second in the region, but I think we are eyeballing the number 1 spot pretty hard.

He said last week's game was the funnest game he had played in and he said this was the hardest. It would be hard to feel more pride for the way he played and the way the team played.

On to the Junior Varsity game, Monday, against the same team.

Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Chuckers

@wagman67 Good for them and your son! I hope they have a fantastic season. I can't believe they would match your team against one that's two classes higher. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Sitting here watching storm coverage as I'm won't to do and feeling happy to be in this side of the tube vs our Orlando trip last year!

Got dragged  to animated movie nutz 2 or something  didn't know there was a 1 lol. Surprised I enjoyed it, popcorn make everything go down better

Lynne - give that DD a sweet hug, throw in a noogie for giggles

Carole happy BD to Tom & early congrats on the anniversary!  Hmm so close in dates, slap a bow on your noggin and smile

Wag way to hang in there!  That says something as to quality & character

DS said he was pleased with their scrimmage game. Team so bad when he took it over last year, as in almost setting a state record for consecutive losses. They won one game, you would've thot it was states lol.

Would u believe they didn't have a youth or weight/lifting program in place?  Unheard of in this day & age!

Rural area near, central PA near  WV border. Coal industry going under decimated the area.  fracking brings in experienced workers who live in trailers or motels & move on. A few millionaires via their land but no jobs created

The district is so poor all qualify for free lunch program. Most kids have to work in summer side by side with migrant workers in fields. They're tuff kids, just no experience up to this point   Would love to see football program keep an at-risk kid in school and even collegiate opportunities down the road


----------



## Charade67

Just stopping in to say hello. I was going to read the entire thread but noticed it is 713 pages.  Wow. I keep coming back to these boards to get tips and information. I have learned a lot here. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> @wagman67 Good for them and your son! I hope they have a fantastic season. I can't believe they would match your team against one that's two classes higher. That doesn't seem right.



Well, we kind of did it to ourselves. Because we have been very successful the last 4 years (we only lost 2 regular season games in that span), two things have happened...we were moved up from class 1A to class 2A (even though, our numbers still put us at 1A) and no school, in our classification will agree to play us, unless they are district opponents. I mean that literally...no school in 1A or 2A have agreed to play a non-district game against us, last year or this year. Last year, in 1A, we only had 2 non-district games to fill, but this year, we have 4. All four games are against schools that are either higher classification or a higher division. 

So, that is why many of us thought we were looking at 5 or 6 wins this year, but the team has really played up the first two games...which, I guess, is why the entire school's sports motto for the year is 'Play Up'.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Just stopping in to say hello. I was going to read the entire thread but noticed it is 713 pages.  Wow. I keep coming back to these boards to get tips and information. I have learned a lot here. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.







_Happy you are here !  _


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...got the TV stand finished last night and set up the TV so I watched some stuff on Netflix before bed. 

Cable box won't power on but Comcast to the rescue. They actually had an appointment this PM...that has never happened before. 

Hopefully all will go well with connecting components.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Well, we kind of did it to ourselves. Because we have been very successful the last 4 years (we only lost 2 regular season games in that span), two things have happened...we were moved up from class 1A to class 2A (even though, our numbers still put us at 1A) and no school, in our classification will agree to play us, unless they are district opponents. I mean that literally...no school in 1A or 2A have agreed to play a non-district game against us, last year or this year. Last year, in 1A, we only had 2 non-district games to fill, but this year, we have 4. All four games are against schools that are either higher classification or a higher division.
> 
> So, that is why many of us thought we were looking at 5 or 6 wins this year, but the team has really played up the first two games...which, I guess, is why the entire school's sports motto for the year is 'Play Up'.




That's pretty awesome! I hope you guys do better than expected this year!


----------



## Monykalyn

Had to say goodbye to my Big (Lil) Roo today. Found a farm for him with 6 hens, free to roam and crow.  Will miss him but couldn't keep him. told the guy I'd get him tickets to our big events (Sertoma Wingapalooza and Sertoma chili cookoff) if he would send updates LOL! The hen I got at same time has been crying a bit (she never vocalizes) so she has been getting extra attention from us. 

Got one garden bed done-holy moly was it overgrown. Have several pounds of carrots now, along with a pound of onions that were still buried. And my rosemary plants are now free again!  Had to come in cool down and rehydrate. 

Happy weekend all!


----------



## macraven

_Buh bye Lil Roo_


----------



## tink1957

Watching our local high school team on tv now on espnu...big time game for such a small town team.  It's tied 7-7 now, I  miss the days when Trey played under the same coach.  Now they have the #2 ranked qb in the nation.

Will miss the tales of little roo but he should have fun roaming free with the hens.

Nice to get everything paid off chuckers...now on to HHN 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Charade67

I'm watching the Little League World Series. I used to live in Greenville, NC.


----------



## Lynne G

I watched the sun set over the Gulf waters.  80 degrees still.

See picture, made fantastic time, no traffic to speak of, well, car I mean. Very warm swim in the Gulf, dip in a warm pool, then hot tub.  After cleaning up, walked in thick, loud drinking crowds to eat dinner and bring back some sweets to eat later with a cup of tea.  Life is good.


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn I hope Lil Roo loves his new farm! And all the wimmen chickens!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Lil Roo has a new home.  Here is hoping he enjoys the new digs and hens.

The sun is shining, time for tea.  Little one is almost up.  Butterflies   with some odd numbered pawed cats, a rooster or two, fish in tanks, and some museums are the early day, then afternoon at the beach, swimming in the clear, blue Gulf waters.

Have a lovely Sunday all!


----------



## macraven

Have a fun day lynne!


----------



## buckeev

Rain.Won't.Stop!
We are OK here on the east side of H-Town, minimum damage but main thing, nobody hurt! 9.7 inches of rain between 2:15 am and 5:00 am this morning...almost two feet since Friday night. Toughest thing is trying to tell the kids-especially Gage-that everything will be fine when you know that only God knows that. No water in the house proper, but my "new" office extension will need a new ceiling, insulation and possibly wiring. One flooded VW and garage...plus our 40 foot Ash tree fell on neighbor's fence. Tree won. That kinda stinks. Haven't lost power but I have a wammer-jammer generator and fuel for several days if it were to come to that.
Daughter #2 and her crew woke up to a foot of water in their home and she is in an area that we can't get to yet, with cats, dog, rabbit...and-oh yeah-grandkids stuck out there.  Mom is down on the SW side of Corpus and dodged the big blow, but did get some rain damage too. 
Hope y'all are all OK and that those with the worst damage find solace in the fact that they are alive. The material stuff is just that-stuff.


----------



## tink1957

buck...glad you're ok...things can be replaced...stay safe.


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, have been thinking of you and wondering if you were in the area that was affected 

prayers sent for you and all, for safety 

material things can be replaced.

peeps are what is important ...


sounds like you will have power with the generator.
hope it holds out for more days than just several._


----------



## Charade67

Buckeev, glad you are okay.  Prayers for everyone who has been affected by the hurricane.


----------



## Chuckers

@buckeev Hope things get better and the water recedes quickly. Glad you and all of yours are okay.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday!!! 

LESS THAN 2 WEEKS!!!!

13 Days
16 Hours
52 Minutes
10 Seconds!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev, hoping all is less soggy today, and the rain stops and water gone.  Scary, and glad to hear all are safe.  

Woot!  Chuckers is less than 2 weeks away!  Nice countdown Chuckers.

Happy Monday.  Time for tea and the sun is shining.  Later.


----------



## Charade67

Ah, another Monday. Nothing major on the agenda today. Just have to remember to write w check to the school so my daughter can register for the PSAT. Gotta get to work. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Buckeev, hoping all is less soggy today, and the rain stops and water gone.  Scary, and glad to hear all are safe.
> 
> Woot!  Chuckers is less than 2 weeks away!  Nice countdown Chuckers.
> 
> Happy Monday.  Time for tea and the sun is shining.  Later.




312 Hours
18720 Minutes
1123200 Seconds!

Next miles stone is under 1 million seconds!


----------



## macraven

_Usually don't have many exciting wide awake peeps this early on Monday mornings

Chuckers must be drinking coffee 
Jk_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Usually don't have many exciting wide awake peeps this early on Monday mornings
> 
> Chuckers must be drinking coffee
> Jk_



My inner "little kid" is kicking in BIG time..


----------



## macraven




----------



## Chuckers

So, I really like my part time job.. My manager is all kinds of awesome. We've had a problem with employees calling out with lame excuses. So, I started sending him a message in the employee chat room before every shift with a reason why I couldn't come in. Some of my excuses have been:

Hey, I can't come in today because:

My hair hurts
My teeth itch
I stepped on a Lego
I am in the hospital after accidentally stepping in the middle of a Girl Scouts Turf War
I was bit by a pony on the way to work
I have a live bat stuck in my beard
The cat is stuck in the ceiling
There's a Golden Girls Marathon on Lifetime and I can't miss an episode

Well, my manager left for a store convention yesterday, so I decided I am going to have fun with him.

Yesterday, I texted him the following: 

"Hey Mike, I know you're on your way to Manager's Camp, but I don't think I am going to make it in today. I woke up in an alley in Detroit. I don't know how I got here or how I am going to get home... or why I am wearing a cat suit. I hope to be back for my shift on Thursday. Sorry"

Today I sent him:

"Hey Mike, here's an update. I made it to Pittsburgh, but I'm still stuck in the cat suit. However, I am being chased by a gang of Senior Citizens on scooters because I made them miss the early bird special at Golden Corral. Hopefully, I can ditch them and be back for my shift on Thursday."


He comes back Thursday night at midnight. I have this all mapped out. I'll make it home by Wednesday, in time for my Thursday shift... and then I'll call out for it.


----------



## Monykalyn

buckeev said:


> Rain.Won't.Stop!
> We are OK here on the east side of H-Town, minimum damage but main thing, nobody hurt! 9.7 inches of rain between 2:15 am and 5:00 am this morning...almost two feet since Friday night. Toughest thing is trying to tell the kids-especially Gage-that everything will be fine when you know that only God knows that. No water in the house proper, but my "new" office extension will need a new ceiling, insulation and possibly wiring. One flooded VW and garage...plus our 40 foot Ash tree fell on neighbor's fence. Tree won. That kinda stinks. Haven't lost power but I have a wammer-jammer generator and fuel for several days if it were to come to that.
> Daughter #2 and her crew woke up to a foot of water in their home and she is in an area that we can't get to yet, with cats, dog, rabbit...and-oh yeah-grandkids stuck out there.  Mom is down on the SW side of Corpus and dodged the big blow, but did get some rain damage too.
> Hope y'all are all OK and that those with the worst damage find solace in the fact that they are alive. The material stuff is just that-stuff.


OMG hope everyone comes through OK!! 

Chuckers those excuses are hilarious!!

Ugh Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers said:


> Hey, I can't come in today because:
> 
> I am in the hospital after accidentally stepping in the middle of a Girl Scouts Turf War



Hey, those little girls can be brutal.


----------



## buckeev

Thanks for the well wishes guys-n-gals. The hits just keep on coming, but we're so blessed to have a dry place to stay in. Here's a pic of my cousin's home. We've spent countless $ and hours remodeling the inside over the past 18 months, and now it's pretty much ruined. This old house was built by one of city's founding fathers back in 1904, so we'll probably try to save it.


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, you stay safe!!

prayers for you and all in this situation.


so sad for your cousin, truly and really sad.


the house can be fixed later, is your cousin and family with others now or in a shelter?


the news we are getting shows so much damage and a lot of people still waiting to be rescued.
keep us posted how you are doing._


----------



## buckeev

Sincere thanks Mac. Andy is spending the night at the Red Cross shelter in Crosby...about 15 miles north of me. The incredibly brave folks that got him out of the house didn't think to ask him to call a family member, but I would've gone and picked him up down the road at a safe place. Andy himself is mentally challenged, but functions at a pretty high level though. He was probably in a state of shock and didn't think to call me until he was already rolling. The shelter is on the other side of a river that is probably flooding tonight. If I can safely get to him tomorrow, we'll put him up here for a while but with my son's condition it'll hafta be a short term fix.


----------



## macraven

_you are a very kind caring homie..._


----------



## macraven

_calling it a night, kind of....

leaving the light on so in case anyone comes here, they won't stumble in the dark.

_


----------



## Metro West

I hope things drastically improve for everyone in the Houston area. You guys certainly don't need any more rain anytime soon. 

Stay safe!


----------



## Chuckers

Hoping for the best for you and your cousin @buckeev


----------



## Chuckers

Today's work excuse saga installment:

Hey Mike... Well, it seems like I am in Miami - where it's hot enough to fry an egg on a car hood.  A trucker helped me get away from the seniors, but he said I couldn't ride in his cab because his dog hates cats. (Cat suit, remember?) I had to ride in the container. Which was full of live chickens. Do you know what happens when a 5 & 1/2 foot cat enters a box of chickens? Let's just say, it's not pretty. I cleared some room and passed out from exhaustion. While I was sleeping, the container was loaded on to a train for the Port of Miami. I got off just before the box was to be shipped  to Cuba. Unfortunately, it's not looking good to be back for my shift on Thursday. On the plus side, I had fresh scrambled eggs for breakfast.


----------



## macraven

_without calendar girl Lynne and others, i had to look at my morning paper for the day of the week.


Lynne, come back with a tan


shout out to all the other homies that are MIA here_


----------



## macraven

_Think schumi is home for a tad 
She will be on vacation in one week

Shout out for our homie!




Think now that Tom is retired, they have more free time to travel and have fun

What has happen to Tiny?
Miss her and the other homies that would drop in here and play ketchup with us _


----------



## wagman67

Mac, how's the leg doing? You almost to full mobile, yet?

Seems like the SANS house is a little empty this week.

As you can tell, High School football season is in full swing and that sweeps me along with it. On a nightly basis, I am either at a game, calling said game, calling a Middle School game, or picking up/dropping off from practice. That still pales in comparison to what you moms go through with little ones to big ones.

Chuckers, your work excuse adventure makes a certain pair's trip to White Castle seem pretty tame. It won't be long until that ticker doesn't have any weeks listed...just days, then hours, minutes....and then it speeds back up while you are on vacation...darn'it.

I hope things start improving for you guys in the middle of all the bad weather and those love ones you have that are in it, as well.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Think schumi is home for a tad
> She will be on vacation in one week
> 
> Shout out for our homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think now that Tom is retired, they have more free time to travel and have fun_



Made it back home. 

Had the best weekend ever. 

My family, mainly sister, niece and mum organised a joint "surprise" celebration for our 25th wedding anniversary in September and my 50th, also in September. 

It was fabulous. Family, Relatives and my 2 best friends from up there were there and I had no idea they were coming......I was promised a few surprises. The cake was a double......top was silver for our anniversary and bottom was purple.........both tiers were decorated with all things NY........very nice. 

It really was one of the best birthdays, albeit very early celebration I ever had. Was exhausted most of Sunday as it was such a late night, but so worth it. They really did me proud. 

Sadly, on the Sunday night after a meal out my mum fell as she got up to answer the phone and broke a bone in her foot. It's a nasty one and she has to stay off it totally. We had gone back to hotel by that time and my sister called to let us know they were in Accident/Emergency Room. Everyone is rallying round to take care of her and she will have carers come in to help too. But, not a nice ending to a lovely weekend. 

Back home and busy as usual. Laundry all done 

Haven't missed much on here.........but, mac.......feel better..........


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Sincere thanks Mac. Andy is spending the night at the Red Cross shelter in Crosby...about 15 miles north of me. The incredibly brave folks that got him out of the house didn't think to ask him to call a family member, but I would've gone and picked him up down the road at a safe place. Andy himself is mentally challenged, but functions at a pretty high level though. He was probably in a state of shock and didn't think to call me until he was already rolling. The shelter is on the other side of a river that is probably flooding tonight. If I can safely get to him tomorrow, we'll put him up here for a while but with my son's condition it'll hafta be a short term fix.



You are a true gent my friend. 

Continued good wishes to them. 

That is a sad picture of the house. Hope you can save it.


----------



## buckeev

Thanks again for the kind words and well wishes!
Just got back from picking up the big boy at the shelter...that was an adventure for sure. He was so happy to see me, I almost cried. (OK, I can't actually tell y'all I cried because you'd make me turn in "Man-Card".) We've volunteered at shelters before and seen the look of shock in the faces and on the eyes of disaster victims, but this is the worst I think I've ever seen.
51.88 inches...and-as of 5:15 PM today-it's STILL raining! Supposed to stop very soon...
This guy has nothing. Mentally challenged and on disability. That house was it. Mom and Dad passed away 10 and 8 years ago, and my dear bride and I have kinda "helped" him here and there a bit, but not sure how to handle all of this-especially with our son's anxiety issues.
Just a bit overwhelming. Thinking of Disney and Universal kinda put me on a guilt trip...planning trips that may or may not get taken for awhile now. Gotta switch on my Pixie Dust and Minion Magic reserve tank!


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Chuckers, your work excuse adventure makes a certain pair's trip to White Castle seem pretty tame. It won't be long until that ticker doesn't have any weeks listed...just days, then hours, minutes....and then it speeds back up while you are on vacation...darn'it.



Thank you.. tomorrow's installment will be pretty darn funny... 12 days.. it's going to crawl especially since I am on call for work next week... The vacation will go by too fast  

@schumigirl I'm glad you had a wonderful weekend!

@buckeev There is NO shame in crying... especially in this situation. Besides, a good cry can be very cathartic.


----------



## marciemi

I'm here and alive and finally back in Orlando after spending pretty much the whole summer in Michigan helping mom with recovery (which didn't go as planned) after surgery.  Still not doing great and I'll be back in MI in a couple weeks but enjoying Orlando for now.  Have middle (Navy) son coming home for the long weekend before a real  (many month) deployment on a submarine.  Going to do our first ever MNSSHP on Friday!  I guess that's the catchup for me - hope to see some of you in Oct but no longer have Uni passes.


----------



## Chuckers

marciemi said:


> I'm here and alive and finally back in Orlando after spending pretty much the whole summer in Michigan helping mom with recovery (which didn't go as planned) after surgery.  Still not doing great and I'll be back in MI in a couple weeks but enjoying Orlando for now.  Have middle (Navy) son coming home for the long weekend before a real  (many month) deployment on a submarine.  Going to do our first ever MNSSHP on Friday!  I guess that's the catchup for me - hope to see some of you in Oct but no longer have Uni passes.



Welcome back! Let us know how MNSSHP is as I'll be there in 12 days!  I loved the party when I went to it a few years ago.. so much fun.. so much candy!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Thanks again for the kind words and well wishes!
> Just got back from picking up the big boy at the shelter...that was an adventure for sure. He was so happy to see me, I almost cried. (OK, I can't actually tell y'all I cried because you'd make me turn in "Man-Card".) We've volunteered at shelters before and seen the look of shock in the faces and on the eyes of disaster victims, but this is the worst I think I've ever seen.
> 51.88 inches...and-as of 5:15 PM today-it's STILL raining! Supposed to stop very soon...
> This guy has nothing. Mentally challenged and on disability. That house was it. Mom and Dad passed away 10 and 8 years ago, and my dear bride and I have kinda "helped" him here and there a bit, but not sure how to handle all of this-especially with our son's anxiety issues.
> Just a bit overwhelming. Thinking of Disney and Universal kinda put me on a guilt trip...planning trips that may or may not get taken for awhile now. Gotta switch on my Pixie Dust and Minion Magic reserve tank!




_You're a good man Charlie Brown_


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> I'm here and alive and finally back in Orlando after spending pretty much the whole summer in Michigan helping mom with recovery (which didn't go as planned) after surgery.  Still not doing great and I'll be back in MI in a couple weeks but enjoying Orlando for now.  Have middle (Navy) son coming home for the long weekend before a real  (many month) deployment on a submarine.  Going to do our first ever MNSSHP on Friday!  I guess that's the catchup for me - hope to see some of you in Oct but no longer have Uni passes.



_I have been wondering where you are and how you and your mom were doing.
Sorry your mom's recovery did not go as planned.
Hope she is doing better now!

Oh no, you gave up your ap's for the darkside.......
I'm only doing uo this fall and not the motherland.
think you would head up to UO in October?
or do we correspond by emails and phone when i am in orlando?

you'll love mnsshp!

have done it many years and it was fun_


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Wednesday!!!!







UNDER 1 MILLION SECONDS UNTIL VACATION!!!!

Hope all is well and everyone in the Houston area is safe!


----------



## buckeev

FINALLY...IT STOPPED RAINING!!!

Have a great time Chuckers!!! We'll be living vicariously through ya!


----------



## Chuckers

BTW, for those who have been following (thanks for the PM's)  

The penultimate episode in the Work Excuse Saga:

Hey Mike, what. a. day. Walking down the streets of Miami, a Latin drag queen sees me and screams, 'I HAVE to have that cat suit!' I tell her I've got nothing to wear, so she gives me her off-white khaftan. Then she gives me her wig because she doesn't want my bald head to get sunburned. I continue on and see a large crowd has formed. As I got closer, it turned out that the Pope is in town for a visit. The crowd looks at me and starts murmuring. It seems that I now look like 'Fat Jesus.' The Pope's handlers weren't happy that I was getting more attention, so they threw me in a car and told me to get out of town. I told them I was trying to get home to Boston. So, they bought me an airplane ticket and sent me to the airport. I got on the flight and found out it was not only a coach seat, but had layovers in Dallas and Chicago. I mean, at least they could have gotten me a direct flight. On the plus side, I got a free upgrade to First Class. I guess United thought upgrading Fat Jesus might give them some good publicity. Anyway, I am home and will definitely be in for my shift tomorrow.


----------



## Chuckers

buckeev said:


> FINALLY...IT STOPPED RAINING!!!
> 
> Have a great time Chuckers!!! We'll be living vicariously through ya!



Thanks @buckeev, I hope you have sunny days for a while and the tide rolls out quickly.


----------



## keishashadow

I'm late, I'm late.  Busy week so far, spent jumping thru hoops & only wednesday lol.

Have a date with dr death again today, not sure exactly what's up next on the dental agenda.  Eeiney, meeiny, miney, moe.

SWA had tons of issues on their schedule release day Monday. Credits weren't processing, combined with people trying to get out of storm area in some fashion via other airports, took 6 hours to get thru to them via a call back.  In the scheme of things with the storm you'd have thought they'd cancel the release date, since they have done so several times in the past.

Know Marcie will get this: Found out i could no longer get home from FLL after a planned cruise was over on a sunday, gives new meaning to you can't there from here.  Had to scramble to Cancel long-standing plans.  Decided to book out of Port Canveral, but now higher fare/slim cabin pickings even for an April/May 2018 sailing. Glad i didn't book a non refundable fare.  Not thrilled to burn 2 weeks of vacation though to make it work, ah well, will work those APs & use my DVC points.  

OT If anybody is looking to book a cruise, now is the time to take a peek. the preview sales I've seen are killer with OBCs & other gimmies.

Heart goes out to all impacted, especially buckevv. It's so hard to watch, even from afar.  Has to be hell on earth for those impacted.  Goes to show how truly resilient the human spirit is but it will take years to get 're right for them.  Can't imagine the emotions you are experiencing, hang in there.  Hope all your friends & family are safe & your insurance claim is handled promptly & fairly.  Beware the inevenitable scuzzball, fly-by-night contractors who will soon invade you trying to make a buck on your misery. 



tink1957 said:


> Watching our local high school team on tv now on espnu...big time game for such a small town team.  It's tied 7-7 now, I  miss the days when Trey played under the same coach.  Now they have the #2 ranked qb in the nation.
> 
> Will miss the tales of little roo but he should have fun roaming free with the hens.
> 
> Nice to get everything paid off chuckers...now on to HHN
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Lock up those chickens, 'roo's on the prowl lol



Lynne G said:


> Aww, Lil Roo has a new home.  Here is hoping he enjoys the new digs and hens.
> 
> The sun is shining, time for tea.  Little one is almost up.  Butterflies   with some odd numbered pawed cats, a rooster or two, fish in tanks, and some museums are the early day, then afternoon at the beach, swimming in the clear, blue Gulf waters.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday all!



Hemingway kitties! Glad to hear you're having fun.  One thing that has kept me a way from key west thus far is the pervasive party atmosphere (yeah i know, some of you are giggling .).

Have had friends complain beaches far & few between in key west proper.  What's your take?



Charade67 said:


> Ah, another Monday. Nothing major on the agenda today. Just have to remember to write w check to the school so my daughter can register for the PSAT. Gotta get to work. Hope everyone has a great day.



Start your engines, the SAT & ACTs are lurking lol



Chuckers said:


> So, I really like my part time job.. My manager is all kinds of awesome. We've had a problem with employees calling out with lame excuses. So, I started sending him a message in the employee chat room before every shift with a reason why I couldn't come in. Some of my excuses have been:
> 
> Hey, I can't come in today because:
> 
> My hair hurts
> My teeth itch
> I stepped on a Lego
> I am in the hospital after accidentally stepping in the middle of a Girl Scouts Turf War
> I was bit by a pony on the way to work
> I have a live bat stuck in my beard
> The cat is stuck in the ceiling
> There's a Golden Girls Marathon on Lifetime and I can't miss an episode
> 
> Well, my manager left for a store convention yesterday, so I decided I am going to have fun with him.
> 
> Yesterday, I texted him the following:
> 
> "Hey Mike, I know you're on your way to Manager's Camp, but I don't think I am going to make it in today. I woke up in an alley in Detroit. I don't know how I got here or how I am going to get home... or why I am wearing a cat suit. I hope to be back for my shift on Thursday. Sorry"
> 
> Today I sent him:
> 
> "Hey Mike, here's an update. I made it to Pittsburgh, but I'm still stuck in the cat suit. However, I am being chased by a gang of Senior Citizens on scooters because I made them miss the early bird special at Golden Corral. Hopefully, I can ditch them and be back for my shift on Thursday."
> 
> 
> He comes back Thursday night at midnight. I have this all mapped out. I'll make it home by Wednesday, in time for my Thursday shift... and then I'll call out for it.



...and you still have a job? Lol Love the PIT shout-out! .



schumigirl said:


> Made it back home.
> 
> Had the best weekend ever.
> 
> My family, mainly sister, niece and mum organised a joint "surprise" celebration for our 25th wedding anniversary in September and my 50th, also in September.
> 
> It was fabulous. Family, Relatives and my 2 best friends from up there were there and I had no idea they were coming......I was promised a few surprises. The cake was a double......top was silver for our anniversary and bottom was purple.........both tiers were decorated with all things NY........very nice.
> 
> It really was one of the best birthdays, albeit very early celebration I ever had. Was exhausted most of Sunday as it was such a late night, but so worth it. They really did me proud.
> 
> Sadly, on the Sunday night after a meal out my mum fell as she got up to answer the phone and broke a bone in her foot. It's a nasty one and she has to stay off it totally. We had gone back to hotel by that time and my sister called to let us know they were in Accident/Emergency Room. Everyone is rallying round to take care of her and she will have carers come in to help too. But, not a nice ending to a lovely weekend.
> 
> Back home and busy as usual. Laundry all done
> 
> Haven't missed much on here.........but, mac.......feel better..........



OMG, you experienced both ends of the spectrum.  Glad the celebration was amazing, so sorry to hear re your mom. If she's anything like you will soldier through and come out even better.



marciemi said:


> I'm here and alive and finally back in Orlando after spending pretty much the whole summer in Michigan helping mom with recovery (which didn't go as planned) after surgery.  Still not doing great and I'll be back in MI in a couple weeks but enjoying Orlando for now.  Have middle (Navy) son coming home for the long weekend before a real  (many month) deployment on a submarine.  Going to do our first ever MNSSHP on Friday!  I guess that's the catchup for me - hope to see some of you in Oct but no longer have Uni passes.



Phew.  I was worried, thot the worst when you didn't post here or FB.  Best wishes she rebounds quickly. 

Good luck to your DS, has to be hard for you even knowing the drill.  I'm sure he's beyond excited to see all those years of work & preparation pay off!



Chuckers said:


> BTW, for those who have been following (thanks for the PM's)
> 
> The penultimate episode in the Work Excuse Saga:
> 
> Hey Mike, what. a. day. Walking down the streets of Miami, a Latin drag queen sees me and screams, 'I HAVE to have that cat suit!' I tell her I've got nothing to wear, so she gives me her off-white khaftan. Then she gives me her wig because she doesn't want my bald head to get sunburned. I continue on and see a large crowd has formed. As I got closer, it turned out that the Pope is in town for a visit. The crowd looks at me and starts murmuring. It seems that I now look like 'Fat Jesus.' The Pope's handlers weren't happy that I was getting more attention, so they threw me in a car and told me to get out of town. I told them I was trying to get home to Boston. So, they bought me an airplane ticket and sent me to the airport. I got on the flight and found out it was not only a coach seat, but had layovers in Dallas and Chicago. I mean, at least they could have gotten me a direct flight. On the plus side, I got a free upgrade to First Class. I guess United thought upgrading Fat Jesus might give them some good publicity. Anyway, I am home and will definitely be in for my shift tomorrow.



You know, only on this thread could you get away with tossing out ethnicity, a drag queen, his holiness, a portly Jesus & getting comp'd to 1st class without getting a beat-down.  My head is spinning


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _Think schumi is home for *a tad* _


 Finish the next line...

Oh stewardess...how much is a tad?


----------



## macraven

Brief moment is a tad


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> You know, only on this thread could you get away with tossing out ethnicity, a drag queen, his holiness, a portly Jesus & getting comp'd to 1st class without getting a beat-down.  My head is spinning



I was kinda worried about offending someone, which I never mean to do.. I'm just having fun.. I have a bit of a warped sense of humor. I know my boss is laughing about the whole thing. I can't wait to hear his reaction when he gets back.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I almost had a good day today. More on that later. 

Buckeev - Glad to hear it has finally stopped raining. I hope thinks start improving for you soon.

Checkers - Your stories are cracking me up. I needed a good laugh today. I used to live in Miami. I've probably seen people similar to what you described.

Marciemi - I would love to go to MNSSHP someday. It will probably have to be sometime after my daughter gets out of school though. 

Keishashadow - I once worked with someone who got stuck in Ft. Lauderdale when she was supposed to be on a cruise. She is not a U.S. Citizen, and hadn't noticed that her green card had expired. They wouldn't let her on the ship.  She tried to go home, but there was a hurricane approaching, so there were no flights or trains leaving Ft. Lauderdale. Someone either with the cruise line or airport took pity on her and let her stay at their house until she was able to leave.  

Now for my vent. My daughter is supposed to take the PSAT in October. She has an IEP at school which allows her extra time for taking tests, but it never occurred to me that she could get extra time on the PSAT.  My husband mentioned something about it last week, so I emailed the guidance office.  I never heard back, so I emailed a different person in guidance today. I was told yes, she is able to have the accommodation, but today was the deadline to submit requests to the college board. Her "case worker" hadn't submitted a request for her. I didn't even know she had a case worker.  The counselor said, "My thought here is that she does not use testing accommodations." Yes, she uses them, but does not abuse them. SHe only requests extra time if she feels that she really needs it. I am really annoyed with the lack of communication from the school. 

Okay, time to go calm down.  I think I'll do a little more vacation planning. That always makes me happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, little one is dark, me, red.

Yeah, Keisha, KW not known for beaches. Rocky, as no waves.  They do ship in sand twice a year, so some have a small sandy beach.  Since it is slow season, the crowds and alcohol are not that bad.  Seems over 70 bars in a 2 mile street is what KW is known for.  

Buckeev, sending such good thoughts. What a good guy to help out.  My heart goes out to all in the Houston area and the rest of Texas bearing the brunt of the water.

Marcie, sorry to hear mom issues and no AP. Sending mummy dust and hugs mom gets better and you get back to the dark side soon.  

Keisha, Mac, and Schumi, hey.  Keisha, hope dental and all are well, Mac, hope you are feeling and getting better every day, and Schumi, lovely to hear you and Tom had a nice get away and celebrated.

Chuckers, vacation!  Wahoo!

Charade, sorry to hear of school lack of communication.  We start school next week, and with my little one going into 11th grade, oh the drama with school will start. 

Waiting out the heat from a busy day.  

Later homies


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - Mine is also in 11th.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Finish the next line...
> 
> Oh stewardess...how much is a tad?



Lol........it's a word we use a lot........a Canadian once asked me what the heck I meant when I said it's a tad hot today........lol.........



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 265778 Ah, little one is dark, me, red.
> 
> Yeah, Keisha, KW not known for beaches. Rocky, as no waves.  They do ship in sand twice a year, so some have a small sandy beach.  Since it is slow season, the crowds and alcohol are not that bad.  Seems over 70 bars in a 2 mile street is what KW is known for.
> 
> Buckeev, sending such good thoughts. What a good guy to help out.  My heart goes out to all in the Houston area and the rest of Texas bearing the brunt of the water.
> 
> Marcie, sorry to hear mom issues and no AP. Sending mummy dust and hugs mom gets better and you get back to the dark side soon.
> 
> Keisha, Mac, and Schumi, hey.  Keisha, hope dental and all are well, Mac, hope you are feeling and getting better every day, and Schumi, lovely to hear you and Tom had a nice get away and celebrated.



Nice pic of DD.....she looks a lot like you. Thanks......we had a great trip! 



Keisha.......more doctor death..........no!!!! Thanks......mum is doing better tonight........she beginning to joke which is a good sign and asking when her and I are going back to NYC and LI........she never changes.........I do worry though how she'll do long term laid up as she's so used to being out and about all the time. 


Watching what's happening in Texas is heartbreaking to say the least. They showed what was a road earlier.........it looks like an ocean now. Awful. 


Been such a busy day today. Got so many things sorted and organised.......Empire State tickets was just one part........finally all sorted for our trip. Everything finally that needs to be booked has been booked. 

Just waiting to go now........8 sleeps till overnight at airport.........not that I'm counting........


----------



## tink1957

Hi all 

I'm finally getting two days off after working 12 of the last 14 days 
The last few days I've been hearing everyone comment that I look tired...I am so ready for our vacation...only 13 days to go 

Buckeev, hope the waters recede and the sun shines all week for you.  My heart goes out to everyone affected.

Chuckers, I love the work excuse saga...thanks for making me smile...fat Jesus 

Marcie, sorry about your mom...hope she gets better soon.

Lynne, glad you're having fun in the sun...don't forget the sunscreen 

Keisha...hope Dr death treats you kindly this time...maybe some laughing gas is in order.

Carole, glad you had a good time in Scotland and sorry to hear about your mum...hope she recovers quickly.  Your trip is getting closer before we know it we'll be  chatting it up at HHN...I can't wait.

Have a great night homies...this tired puppy is headed to bed


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuckers, I love the work excuse saga...thanks for making me smile...fat Jesus




I'm glad I could make you smile.. I guess if I had overstepped the boundaries of good taste on here, @macraven would let me know


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday!!!! 

10 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Final Work Excuse Saga:

Hey Mike, sorry, but you're going to have to find someone to cover for me tonight. I woke up to a pounding on my front door. I opened it to find a strange man standing on my porch and he said 'Give me back my cat suit!' I told him that I don't have it and he said I better get him one because he's has to visit his 97 year old grandmother who has dementia. Wearing that cat suit calms her down because it makes her remember her cat, Sir Basil McMouser - who's been dead for 20 years. He said if I didn't get him the cat suit, he'll have me arrested for theft. Fortunately, I have a friend who, umm, likes to wear animal suits and he has an extra Grumpy Cat suit he'll give me. Unfortunately, he lives in Buffalo.. which is an 8 hour drive. I should be there in time for dinner, but I won't be back in time for work. I'll be back for my shift on Saturday. Probably.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Lol........it's a word we use a lot........a Canadian once asked me what the heck I meant when I said it's a tad hot today........lol.........


 My favorite "Carole" word is *lush*...you know it always makes me laugh when you describe food as* lush*.


----------



## Chuckers

Awesome.. with 10 days to go, it's time for an emergency trip to the dentist. A tooth the doctor said might give me trouble, has decided to give me trouble.  I see either an extraction or root canal/crown tomorrow.. wheeee....


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> My favorite "Carole" word is *lush*...you know it always makes me laugh when you describe food as* lush*.



Lol........I adore that word.......was talking about Teak earlier........now their burgers are definitely lush!!

I'll try to remember and use it when we see you this year........


Thanks Vicki.........she's doing great, but she'll hate being cooped up inside for so long.......she's like the roadrunner when she walks.........lol........don't work too hard and enjoy your days off............



My goodness, another busy day! 

Finally sitting down waiting for dinner.......had a fun day though too.......this afternoon did some last minute clothes shopping. DH is looking at the ever growing stuff appearing hanging up after I wash them........he has a worried look and keeps glancing at our suitcases and wondering if he's going to end up with a grocery store carrier bag for his stuff.......

All new stuff washed, dried and going to iron everything after dinner. Got DS and DH a load of new shirts too......busy night ahead ironing........


Dinner is ready.........hope everyone's good


----------



## keishashadow

Today is flying by for some reason

Lynne - wow, your DD is almost all grown up!  Nothing like chillin on a catamaran.  How's the snorkeling?  Make sure to have some pics of trip ready to share when I see u in October .  KW sounds pretty nice to me, at least in off-season or when a cruise ship hasn't emptied out into it.

Charade - yes, TSA is tough when it comes to cruise ships.  Crazily enough Mexico always madde a big deal when we entered via a flight a few years ago, mostly about possessions. Um, how many people visiting really will smuggle crap into Mexico?  Money, i get that as to max u can bring, but they were very aggressive going thru luggage.  Seemed like every 3rd carryon bag.



tink1957 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm finally getting two days off after working 12 of the last 14 days
> The last few days I've been hearing everyone comment that I look tired...I am so ready for our vacation...only 13 days to go
> 
> Buckeev, hope the waters recede and the sun shines all week for you.  My heart goes out to everyone affected.
> 
> Chuckers, I love the work excuse saga...thanks for making me smile...fat Jesus
> 
> Marcie, sorry about your mom...hope she gets better soon.
> 
> Lynne, glad you're having fun in the sun...don't forget the sunscreen
> 
> Keisha...hope Dr death treats you kindly this time...maybe some laughing gas is in order.
> 
> Carole, glad you had a good time in Scotland and sorry to hear about your mum...hope she recovers quickly.  Your trip is getting closer before we know it we'll be  chatting it up at HHN...I can't wait.
> 
> Have a great night homies...this tired puppy is headed to bed



Wolf!  Holy moly, that's a long stint @ the salt mine for you.  Talk about _needing _a vacation!

I got lucky with the dentist, just X-rays.  He has big plans, needs a pre-authorization from insurance company. Usuallydoesn't as a direct participant.  Can't wait to see what my co-pay is.  Some sort of crown made for those with bruxism/teeth grinders of which i am guilty as charged.



Chuckers said:


> Happy Thursday!!!!
> 
> 10 DAYS!!!!



Epic!



Metro West said:


> My favorite "Carole" word is *lush*...you know it always makes me laugh when you describe food as* lush*.



Lush = a drunk in my neck of woods lol. I get a giggle when carole uses it



Chuckers said:


> Awesome.. with 10 days to go, it's time for an emergency trip to the dentist. A tooth the doctor said might give me trouble, has decided to give me trouble.  I see either an extraction or root canal/crown tomorrow.. wheeee....



I jinxed u, oh no!  Good luck.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> I jinxed u, oh no!  Good luck.



Actually, @keishashadow , it's better it happen now than when I am actually at UO. I can have it taken care of and healed by the time I get on the plane  Because NOTHING is stopping me from taking this trip, gol dang it!


----------



## Chuckers

240 hours!!! I CAN'T STAND IT!!!


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. I should be paying bills right now, but I’m just not in the mood.



Schumigirl – I use the word tad a lot. I thought it was fairly common here. Guess not.


Chuckers – I can’t say much about dentists. Most people don’t like me when I do.  My husband had a piece of a front tooth fall off yesterday.  No idea why. I think the dentist is working him in sometime this afternoon.


I am envious of those of you who are so close to your vacation. I hate waiting.


I am still going back and forth with the school over the PSAT.  I have just learned that just because eh has an IEP in her high school it doesn’t automatically allow her to have testing accommodations for the PSAT. You have to submit a request to the College Board weeks in advance.  I don’t know how a parent is supposed to know this.  Well, it’s too late for the PSAT, but I will work on getting her some extra time for the SAT when it comes around.


I must leave soon to go get the kid. She really needs to learn how to drive soon.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Greetings everyone. I should be paying bills right now, but I’m just not in the mood.
> 
> 
> Chuckers – I can’t say much about dentists. Most people don’t like me when I do.  My husband had a piece of a front tooth fall off yesterday.  No idea why. I think the dentist is working him in sometime this afternoon.
> 
> 
> I am envious of those of you who are so close to your vacation. I hate waiting.



I should be working but I'm too excited to get much accomplished.. next week is going to DRAG and then time speeds up.

I am not a fan of dentists.. I need too much Novocaine to get anything done.

I was where you were in waiting for my vacation. But your's is double.. 50th birthday as well! My 50th was in Disneyland Paris... waiting was excruciating! But well worth it!


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Hemingway kitties! Glad to hear you're having fun.  One thing that has kept me a way from key west thus far is the pervasive party atmosphere (yeah i know, some of you are giggling .).
> 
> Have had friends complain beaches far & few between in key west proper.  What's your take?
> .



There is SO much history in Key West.  It's fascinating, much much more than just bars.  Although that's definitely part of why we go.  And the food!  But no it's not a beach destination.  There are some beaches but nothing special.  Mostly rocky.

We love the sunset celebration every night and our friend Dominique, the crazy French cat man.  He has a trained cat show every night at sunset.

 

My Wife got to hold 2 Hemingway kittens last year on her birthday.  We were at the Hemingway House and there was a cage with 4 kittens in it.  Later we were watching as the wranglers had 2 of them in a quiet area playing.  One ran off in the direction of my Wife and they said "Grab him!" so she did.  She had told one of them it was her birthday earlier so they let her hold them.  That's something the public rarely gets to do.

 


We'll be back there October 6 for twelve nights.  Can't wait!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......Lush is used in that way here too.......lol.......I know a couple of those folks too  continued good wishes for the dentist and that he is kind to you.......

Charade, I always find it funny the way different words are used or not used in different parts of the country.....and world of course.........fanny pack here lends itself to a whole new thought process 

Chuckers we like DLP......or used to. First went in August 1992 the year it opened, about a month before we got married (surprise wedding gift from DH) and have been many times since, but not for a good few years. We prefer just going to Paris itself though. 



Yep, 50th birthday is getting closer for me too........breakfast in New York and dinner in Orlando........not a bad way to spend the day!


----------



## Lynne G

Apparently, little one is good at feeding fish.  Tarpon taking a fish from her hand.  Made such good time. Stopped and got some things, then found an ice cream shop close to the airport that gives huge home made ice cream.  2 scoops are over 1/2 pound.  Waiting out our time eating ice cream than sitting in the airport.  Thirsty Thursday indeed.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Chuckers we like DLP......or used to. First went in August 1992 the year it opened, about a month before we got married (surprise wedding gift from DH) and have been many times since, but not for a good few years. We prefer just going to Paris itself though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 50th birthday is getting closer for me too........breakfast in New York and dinner in Orlando........not a bad way to spend the day!




DLP was an eye opener for me. Being so used to how Disney operates over here in the states, I was surprised at many things in DLP. For example, I had THE WORSE birthday meal ever at DLP. The wait staff was abysmal. the food at a premiere restaurant was pretty bad. The whole park needed a patch and paint. They were renovating Space Mountain for their 25th and the 'barriers' they put up were an eyesore. WDW and DL would NEVER operate like that. I think now that Disney owns DLP again, it's going to be different. I want to go back. I still had an awesome vacation (spent 3 days in Paris before hitting DLP) and was very excited to be in DLP on my 50th that even the bad parts are just glitches in a great trip. (I was also with one of my best friends and so happy to be going with someone.)

I did 40th at WDW, 45th at DL, 50th at DLP, and I am planning on turning 55 at Disney Shanghai. 

I hope you have an awesome 50th!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> DLP was an eye opener for me. Being so used to how Disney operates over here in the states, I was surprised at many things in DLP. For example, I had THE WORSE birthday meal ever at DLP. The wait staff was abysmal. the food at a premiere restaurant was pretty bad. The whole park needed a patch and paint. They were renovating Space Mountain for their 25th and the 'barriers' they put up were an eyesore. WDW and DL would NEVER operate like that. I think now that Disney owns DLP again, it's going to be different. I want to go back. I still had an awesome vacation (spent 3 days in Paris before hitting DLP) and was very excited to be in DLP on my 50th that even the bad parts are just glitches in a great trip. (I was also with one of my best friends and so happy to be going with someone.)
> 
> I did 40th at WDW, 45th at DL, 50th at DLP, and I am planning on turning 55 at Disney Shanghai.
> 
> I hope you have an awesome 50th!!!



Shame. 

Despite not really being Disney fans, we always had a fabulous time there. Restaurants were always top notch for us and we much prefer their Space Mountain to WDW. 

We do love Paris though. It's very special to us. My husband proposed to me on the Eiffel Tower.......it was very romantic. 



Very dull evening here.......got all ironing done and they've hung them all up. Now about to put tv on for an hour or so and having a cup of Earl Grey.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Shame.
> 
> Despite not really being Disney fans, we always had a fabulous time there. Restaurants were always top notch for us and we much prefer their Space Mountain to WDW.
> 
> We do love Paris though. It's very special to us. My husband proposed to me on the Eiffel Tower.......it was very romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> Very dull evening here.......got all ironing done and they've hung them all up. Now about to put tv on for an hour or so and having a cup of Earl Grey.........


I'm quite upset that Space Mountain was closed when I went. I've heard from friends who visited every Disney park that it's the best one.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 265984
> 
> Apparently, little one is good at feeding fish.  Tarpon taking a fish from her hand.  Made such good time. Stopped and got some things, then found an ice cream shop close to the airport that gives huge home made ice cream.  2 scoops are over 1/2 pound.  Waiting out our time eating ice cream than sitting in the airport.  Thirsty Thursday indeed.



She's braver than me. Came across a school of them when snorkling once, almost died of fright.  What was really unnerving was i knew something big was coming towards me.  Tons of little white fish first, so many of them they literally moved me backwards.  Behind them a big dark shape, i thought for sure a huge shark since in the caribbean but merely tarpon that I'm told are harmless but I'm not so sure lol.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and Happy Friday! Getting ready for the long weekend. I'll probably run over to Universal and pick up my HHN ticket but won't go inside the park. 

Hope everyone has a nice long weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a great weekend Metro.  So nice to be able to pop over to the dark side.  


Yeah Keisha, I like to see the fish, but was not too happy when another told me the large fish was around you.  Ugh, fish go find someone else to hang out around.  While snorking, little one got very lucky and saw 2 dolphins up close, within feet of her, chasing fish in less than 10 feet of water.  

Well, very late morning for me, and loving it.  Wash on, bags unpacked and slowly back to reality.  Seems the boys survived wouthout the girls perfectly fine.

Enjoy this Friday, the start of a holiday weekend.


----------



## Chuckers

IT'S FRIDAY!!!! AND I HAVE AN INFECTED TOOTH THAT'S GOING TO NEED A ROOT CANAL!!! YAY!!!

But they can't do anything about the root canal until AFTER I come back from Orlando. He wouldn't be able to finish the work and I wouldn't be able to fly until he did. So, gonna get rid of the infection and he gave me some Tylenol 3 for the trip should I have any pain. Also, I use Aspen Dental and if anything should occur, I can call an Orlando branch and they'll get the info from my doctor, but I'm not going to need it!!!!

But still... 9 FREAKIN' DAYS!!! And I am going to get to meet @tink1957 !!!


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Actually, @keishashadow , it's better it happen now than when I am actually at UO. I can have it taken care of and healed by the time I get on the plane  Because NOTHING is stopping me from taking this trip, gol dang it!



Yikes sorry re the tooth trouble. Watch the antibiotics, u can get a terrible sunburn as a reaction

Fingers crossed "Irma" misses Florida completely.  After last year's experience (nothing compared to Harvey) I'm watching things very closely.

Have a date with this dashing fellow tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Love it Keisha........have an absolute blast!!

Lynne.....welcome home.....glad you had such a nice time with your daughter. Yep, boys always cope on their own......mine do anyway........enjoy your long weekend........


Quick drive by.........been out all day with one thing and another.......home for early dinner as lunch was on the go despite the best of plans.........

Getting things in place for next week now.........can't believe it's finally September! 6 more sleeps........


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Yikes sorry re the tooth trouble. Watch the antibiotics, u can get a terrible sunburn as a reaction



Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know about the sunburn side effect!

Irma? Oh please no.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know about the sunburn side effect!
> 
> Irma? Oh please no.



I've had a base tan and still gotten an awful burn as I didn't use sunblock with meds, shame-shame on me lol.

Don't worry, we will keep a weather watch on the horizon...will collectively blow it away if it starts to veer north


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from soggy central Virginia. The rain has brought us some chilly temperatures. 

I was excited to learn today that Mannheim Steamroller will be performing at Universal while we wre there. I almost bought tickets to see them locally in November. 

Checkers - sorry to hear about the tooth. Hope it doesn't bother you during vacation.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning.........

Beautiful day here today, sunny with a slight early morning autumn feel in the air..........weather report over for the day. 

Washing out on line and housework completed for the weekend........hopefully. Apart from ironing 

Suitcases are down from attic and in one of the spare rooms, although not quite sure why as I pack the morning we leave for our overnight at airport. 6 more sleeps till that happens ......but DH does like to be organized. 

Lunch in an hour or so..........bacon, brie and cranberry toasted sandwiches all round..........then qualifying from Italian Grand Prix.......quiet Saturday night I think.......

Hope everyone has a great weekend.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


>


Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thank You!!!!!!



lol.........


----------



## macraven

_Feels like winter this morning as only 64 now

Afternoon should be 79

Have not had cool weather here the past 2 years
Seems strange ......

February is when temps dip for us _


----------



## Chuckers

It was 54 degrees here @macraven!!

Happy Saturday all!

I have started the antibiotics so my tooth will be happy for the trip.
I have started Chantix so I can quit smoking for the trip and people around me will be happy.
We have Monday off, so the office will only have to deal with my excitement for 4 more days, then they'll be happy!
I leave next Sunday and *I'LL* be happy!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Chuckers and Schumi are one more day closer to fly away.  

Cool and rainy Saturday.  Errands and restocking today.

Pants and jacket.  Sniff, a week ago today we were enjoying the Florida sun. 

Have a good one all.


----------



## Charade67

55 right now with a projected high of 67. Brrrr

Not much going on here. We can't really enjoy the long weekend since my husband has to work on Monday. We are thinking about going to see Close Encounters of the Third Kind this afternoon. I can't believe that movie is 40 years old.


----------



## macraven

_So you mean at a theater and not at home ?

I have watched it several times but in case this will be the first time you've seen it. Won't spoil it for you

Let us know how you liked it!

Chuckles hope the med helps

Lynne welcome back to boring life 
Lol

Vacations are great
Every day life can drag _


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _So you mean at a theater and not at home ?_



Yes, it is on limited release here because of the 40th anniversary. I saw it when it was originally released, but I was not quite 10 then. The nearest theater showing it is an hour away though. 

I'm curious to see my daughter's reaction to it.


----------



## wagman67

Good Morning, all. 64 and Sunny-ish, here, in Mid-Ten...high to reach about 77. The hurricane's weather finally reached us on Thursday and dump a bunch of rain, had lots of flash flooding and small tornadoes...but the waters receded quickly because the ground was not saturated. That sat on us through yesterday afternoon and then just constant light rain through last night.

Thought last night's game might be postponed, but we played as scheduled. The school we played has only recently started building the field they are playing at and they have no parking lot, yet, so it was a big mud pit. Probably the worst timing for having to play them, but we borrowed my oldest son's Explorer that has 4WD. But, as luck would have it, we got good parking in a grassy area near the road. Still, the wife had to go purchase some mud boots for us, which were awesome.

The youngest continued to start (they think the starter might be back next week, from injury). This was one we were expected to win and we did, 28-0. They played us in a tight game, last year, but they did not even get a first down, last night, and had about -30 yards total. After we had our starting quarterback go down in the first game (he actually is finished playing football, for good...multiple concussions), we had 2 QBs join the team, this week. So, we had 4 different QBs play last night...that was odd...but effective.

Chuckers, yeah, those antibiotics can make you very sensitive to the sun...stay frosty and don't let a little agony hold you back. Seriously, I hope you feel great in 8 days and go on to have a blast.

Schumi, nothing wrong with practice packing...as long as the suit cases are there. I was once told if you want to have the best possible time, pack your suit cases...then, put all the money you plan to spend on top of the clothes (in the suit case)...now, remove half of the clothes and put in twice as much money, and you're all set.


----------



## Charade67

Who do y'all use for photo hosting? I have a photobucket account but......


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Good Morning, all. 64 and Sunny-ish, here, in Mid-Ten...high to reach about 77. The hurricane's weather finally reached us on Thursday and dump a bunch of rain, had lots of flash flooding and small tornadoes...but the waters receded quickly because the ground was not saturated. That sat on us through yesterday afternoon and then just constant light rain through last night.
> 
> Thought last night's game might be postponed, but we played as scheduled. The school we played has only recently started building the field they are playing at and they have no parking lot, yet, so it was a big mud pit. Probably the worst timing for having to play them, but we borrowed my oldest son's Explorer that has 4WD. But, as luck would have it, we got good parking in a grassy area near the road. Still, the wife had to go purchase some mud boots for us, which were awesome.
> 
> The youngest continued to start (they think the starter might be back next week, from injury). This was one we were expected to win and we did, 28-0. They played us in a tight game, last year, but they did not even get a first down, last night, and had about -30 yards total. After we had our starting quarterback go down in the first game (he actually is finished playing football, for good...multiple concussions), we had 2 QBs join the team, this week. So, we had 4 different QBs play last night...that was odd...but effective.
> 
> Chuckers, yeah, those antibiotics can make you very sensitive to the sun...stay frosty and don't let a little agony hold you back. Seriously, I hope you feel great in 8 days and go on to have a blast.
> 
> Schumi, nothing wrong with practice packing...as long as the suit cases are there. I was once told if you want to have the best possible time, pack your suit cases...then, put all the money you plan to spend on top of the clothes (in the suit case)...now, remove half of the clothes and put in twice as much money, and you're all set.



Lol........sounds like quite the plan! I'm dreading packing this year as I have 26 nights altogether........not easy! I'm sure Tom is convinced he really will get a grocery bags for his stuff........glad you didn't sink in the mud and found a half decent space to park........



Charade67 said:


> Who do y'all use for photo hosting? I have a photobucket account but......



Charade I swapped to Smugmug after the disgrace that was PB. 

No way was I paying them $400 a year when they were awful anyway. Smugmug is fabulous. So easy to use and only $57 a year. 

I did look at a couple of free sites, but the consensus seems to be free third party hosting may be a thing of the past soon, so rather than go through all that carry on again I decided to pay an already up and running site with a decent track record. . A poster on the dis klmall told me about it and I've been delighted with it since I joined. 

They actually contacted me to ask if they could help with anything. And they reply to emails and questions. 

Imgur seems to be good too.


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> She's braver than me. Came across a school of them when snorkling once, almost died of fright.  What was really unnerving was i knew something big was coming towards me.  Tons of little white fish first, so many of them they literally moved me backwards.  Behind them a big dark shape, i thought for sure a huge shark since in the caribbean but merely tarpon that I'm told are harmless but I'm not so sure lol.


We got chased by a 5 foot barracuda while snorkeling in Key West.  That was frightening.


----------



## schumigirl

Very quiet Saturday night here.........sat with dh both on our devices looking at menus for NY and Orlando.......we know how to live the high life!

Having pink Gin though........despite detesting Gin we do like this flavour......doesn't take like Gin at all........very strawberry flavoured........lush!!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We got chased by a 5 foot barracuda while snorkeling in Key West.  That was frightening.


Scary!


----------



## Charade67

Close Encounters was really good. My teenage daughter even liked it. I still can't believe it has been 40 years. 
Now I'm at home listening to my husband yell at the TV. (college football)


----------



## macraven

_40 years ago you probably were in diapers



Chuckers 
antibiotics helping yet?
Hope so!_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _40 years ago you probably were in diapers_



Not quite. I was 9 years old.


----------



## Chuckers

It's only been one day on the antibiotics and they have two areas in my tooth to work on... I think one has cleared up.. but the one that's sensitive to temps is still reminding me it's there... 

I was going to go to 6 Flags tomorrow, but I decided not to for 2 reasons 1) I'm tired and 2) I don't want ANYTHING to happen that might make me not happy on my vacation.. i.e. any back problems or anything of that nature.. so I am basically going to live in a plastic bubble until I leave in 7+ DAYS!!!!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy Saturday night.  

Hope tooth issues gone while on vacation Chuckers.  Safe travels.

That would have been scary to me too Squirlz.  Lucky, all the snorkeling we did, did not see any of them.  Small shark, but it was not interested in us.

Senior high football was last night.  Good homecoming game.  

Just chilling, as I won't be a night owl.  News then bed is calling.

Night all homies.


----------



## macraven

_Well, looks like the homies are calling it a night now 


Will leave the light on as don't want anyone to stumble in and break their foot in the dark_


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, older one told me it was time for bed.  Yeah, the college kid.  Guess that cup of coffee was not a good thing to drink earlier this evening.  Hey, it was cool in the house.   Lights still on Mac. Thanks


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, it`s Sunday again.........although every day is kinda blending into one now.......always have to think what day is it when I wake up......

DS keeps us right though......

Italian Grand Prix today on tv..........then BBQ chicken for dinner with sweet potato wedges and salad for dinner. Lazy day ahead.

Bit of last minute shopping tomorrow for DH......schools are back tomorrow so everywhere should be a bit quieter than it has been.......

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  Little one goes back to school on Tuesday. Yep, the roads are almost done being repaved around town, schools are looking busy, so yes, while maybe quiet in stores, more traffic, that adds about 10 minutes more to commute both ways.  

Still pretty damp outside.  More rain, but nice and bright start.  Cool, high 50's start.

Birthday celebrations today.  So looking forward to seeing my newest great niece.  She is two months old.  She looks like the sister of her 2 year old brother.  Both are cuties.  The pool is still 80 degrees, so I am sure some will be swimming today.    Not having to cook dinner is a great way to celebrate.

Time to brew the tea.  Hehe, bet you thought beer.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning everyone 



Monykalyn sorry to hear you had to find another home for your Lil big roo

Tink hope you were able to enjoy your 2 days off after a long stretch of days working. You deserve to have a great vacation.

 Chuckers sorry to hear about the tooth. Take your antibiotics and make sure to eat some yogurt to help keep your intestinal flora in your tummy happy while on the antibiotics. You will be at Universal soon meeting Tink and some other homies from the Dis and having a great time.


Buckeev have been watching the news about the flooding in Texas. My heart and prayers have been going out to all those affected by the disaster, but especially you and your family as you are our Sans family member  It is heart wrenching to watch the loss to so many. I hope your cousin and Gage are doing ok with the new living arrangement.

Wagman67 congratulations to your son on their game win. Grandson plays football. I will have to admit I cringe a little watching those games. Football is a rough sport. I guess I been labeled a OPG (overprotective Grandmother). Guess that's ok. I was a OPM too 

Marciemi sending prayers your way for your mom and her recovery from surgery. I hope you are enjoying your time with your son before he leaves on his deployment. Enjoy your first MNSSHP. I did it last year with my little sis for her birthday. It was sold out the day we went. Was very hot and there was wall to wall people. Hope yours is cooler and fun.

Keisha did you go see Alice Cooper? Hope your tooth situation with Dr Death was not to bad.

Lynne looks like you and your daughter had a good time in KW.

Schumi so nice to hear you enjoyed your celebrations in Scotland with family. Sorry to hear of your mums broken foot. She sounds like a real trooper. Hope she heals quickly. So she can be up and about like she is used to.

You and Tom have just a few more sleeps as you say before you leave on your vacation. Being gone for 26 days means a little more packing to do. Might have to get more luggage so Tom is not stuck with the grocery sack....LOL...

Charade67 welcome to the Sans.

Mac hope you are doing better and using the minion blaster to muster the troops for any needs you have at home and of course to rile up the kitties.



Lynne, Mac and Keisha
27 days, 14 hours, 45 minutes, 5 seconds to vacation lift off


----------



## Chuckers

A week from today, at this time... I should be landing in MCO!!!


----------



## macraven

I saw the camel and thought it was Wednesday


----------



## wagman67

So, Chuckers, I know you can appreciate this, along with others:

I walked into my new boss's office Friday, just as it was time to leave and said, "Hey, I know this is short notice, but do you think I can have off, Monday?" 

He, still in the accommodating stages of being the new boss, grabs his planner and flips to Monday's date, and says, "Do you need the whole day, or just part of it?"

I said, "Well, I just figured with it being a Holiday and everyone is off..."...it was about then, he realized I was messing with him. The look said I was pushing it, so I got out of there before he took my holiday from me.

Happy Labor Day to all my American compadres...the rest of you can suc...er'...succeed at having a fine day, tomorrow!


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy weekend all!
Been catching up later at night on ipad and it sucks to quote and type so I haven't even been trying. But hope all is now well between record rain, teeth, AC and all else that tries to interfere with a happy time.
My daughter went to Food and Wine this am-told her if she got me the special lanyard/$200 GC she can have $50 of it (I paid obviously). I just want to hit the festival running and not wait in line when we finally get there. 
Woohoo! to countdowns getting closer! Chuckers it must seem so close now!

Binge watching TWD on deck. Quite nice out although warmer/humid than it has been. Not ready to let summer go LOL!
I am pretty computer illiterate or I'd figure out how to attach a picture of the kid at epcot today. File is always to big and no idea how to resize...


----------



## Chuckers

It seems really close, but so does Irma and now I am getting really nervous as well as excited. I just want to get down there... if it hits on Monday and blows through, I'll still have several days of vacation. I've been through hurricanes in Orlando before. I am hoping the low front coming down from the states blows Irma back out into the Atlantic.


----------



## macraven

_Don't think we will get better guesses on where landfall will be until Thursday this week 

One of the possibilities is Irma goes back to the ocean 

That would be best for everyone!

September is the month hurricanes hit

I used to do Orlando around the 10 th of that month then switched to end of the month

This is the first year I don't go until October 1 st

Had issues last year with the parks closing one day
Our private rip hhn tour was cancelled and we all were bummed out
Could not reschedule it 

Had sad homies when the tour was canned 
Hope your dental issue has improved Chuckers _


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @macraven 


I lived in So. Fla for 13 years and I forgot when hurricane season was. I should have known better. 

I have to check, but I believe I bought cancellation insurance for my stay at UO. I know I'll lose the money on the car and the plane should the worst happen. I'll also probably lose my sanity.


----------



## macraven

_The loews hotels has the inclement weather policy 
No issues if you have to arrive a day late 

Won't have to pay for a day you are not there due to weather 
You don't need any policy to insure that
If flights are changed due to weather, most will reschedule you

But let's say there will be no weather problems! _


----------



## Chuckers

There will be no weather problems....
There will be no weather problems....
THERE. WILL. BE. NO. WEATHER. PROBLEMS.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday afternoon.......or morning for most of you........

Hope you all have a lovely Monday........

3 more sleeps..........


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning @schumigirl!!

6 more sleeps for me!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sending lots of mummy dust Irma stays well out to sea.

Yeah, I did not feel Disney was perfect during the hurricane last year.  Though they did refund some non refunds tickets I had.  Bad thing, could not reschedule the party.

Mac, Keisha, Robo, hoping we have great weather too.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I feel like I should be doing something productive today, but right not I can't move g=from my recliner. The cat is sleeping next to my feet and I don't want to disturb him. 

I had a horrible dream last night about my upcoming Universal trip. I actually woke up in tears. I don't know what's going on with my subconscious, but I need to find a way to banish that negativity. 

I am praying that Irma will turn back into the ocean and stay away from Florida.  I lived in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area from 1997-2003. I remember how scared I was the first time we were under the threat of a hurricane.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I feel like I should be doing something productive today, but right not I can't move g=from my recliner. The cat is sleeping next to my feet and I don't want to disturb him.
> 
> I had a horrible dream last night about my upcoming Universal trip. I actually woke up in tears. I don't know what's going on with my subconscious, but I need to find a way to banish that negativity.
> 
> I am praying that Irma will turn back into the ocean and stay away from Florida.  I lived in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area from 1997-2003. I remember how scared I was the first time we were under the threat of a hurricane.



I left Florida in 2000, that April we had 3 hurricanes in one month go over our place. During one of them I was actually driving to/from Orlando.


----------



## Charade67

I thought I had proofread my post before hitting send. Obviously I didn't. 

There are things about Florida that I miss, but I don't know that I would want to move back.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 266673
> 
> Monykalyn sorry to hear you had to find another home for your Lil big roo
> 
> Tink hope you were able to enjoy your 2 days off after a long stretch of days working. You deserve to have a great vacation.
> 
> Chuckers sorry to hear about the tooth. Take your antibiotics and make sure to eat some yogurt to help keep your intestinal flora in your tummy happy while on the antibiotics. You will be at Universal soon meeting Tink and some other homies from the Dis and having a great time.
> 
> 
> Buckeev have been watching the news about the flooding in Texas. My heart and prayers have been going out to all those affected by the disaster, but especially you and your family as you are our Sans family member  It is heart wrenching to watch the loss to so many. I hope your cousin and Gage are doing ok with the new living arrangement.
> 
> Wagman67 congratulations to your son on their game win. Grandson plays football. I will have to admit I cringe a little watching those games. Football is a rough sport. I guess I been labeled a OPG (overprotective Grandmother). Guess that's ok. I was a OPM too
> 
> Marciemi sending prayers your way for your mom and her recovery from surgery. I hope you are enjoying your time with your son before he leaves on his deployment. Enjoy your first MNSSHP. I did it last year with my little sis for her birthday. It was sold out the day we went. Was very hot and there was wall to wall people. Hope yours is cooler and fun.
> 
> Keisha did you go see Alice Cooper? Hope your tooth situation with Dr Death was not to bad.
> 
> Lynne looks like you and your daughter had a good time in KW.
> 
> Schumi so nice to hear you enjoyed your celebrations in Scotland with family. Sorry to hear of your mums broken foot. She sounds like a real trooper. Hope she heals quickly. So she can be up and about like she is used to.
> 
> You and Tom have just a few more sleeps as you say before you leave on your vacation. Being gone for 26 days means a little more packing to do. Might have to get more luggage so Tom is not stuck with the grocery sack....LOL...
> 
> Charade67 welcome to the Sans.
> 
> Mac hope you are doing better and using the minion blaster to muster the troops for any needs you have at home and of course to rile up the kitties.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, Mac and Keisha
> 27 days, 14 hours, 45 minutes, 5 seconds to vacation lift off



Thanks Robo, we had an absolute blast........I was indeed very spoiled the whole weekend! But, it wasn't nice mum hurt herself so badly. She is a real trooper and is doing ok thanks.......she's not used to sitting on her bottom for so long as she's always on the go.......but she has plenty of visitors thankfully. 

Yep, your trip is just around the corner too..........I know you'll have a blast........any pool slides on the agenda this year.........


Another busy day today. Shopping this morning for clothes for DH......again.......Then had my legs wax appointment.......always fun! Tomorrow morning is hair appointment.....that's always a lovely relaxing time. It's one of those places that give you a proper head and neck massage too.........very relaxing. 

It's raining here. And just called my cousin in LI to make arrangements for when see them Saturday........and she's at the beach.........not jealous at all...........

But, hope you are all having a lovely Labour Day........


----------



## macraven

_When we decided to move South, Florida was one state we had on the list

I decided against it as felt too isolated there

Wanted a variety of terrain and ability to travel to other nearby states 

I love to visit Florida and like having it kept as a vacation place for me_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _When we decided to move South, Florida was one state we had on the list
> 
> I decided against it as felt too isolated there
> 
> Wanted a variety of terrain and ability to travel to other nearby states
> 
> I love to visit Florida and like having it kept as a vacation place for me_



I felt very isolated when we first moved to Florida. It was the first time I had ever lived away from my family. I also left behind a lot of good friends. 


Just curious- where is everybody from? I currently live in Virginia. I grew up in Georgia, but have also lived in North Carolina, Florida, Texas, and Alaska.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I felt very isolated when we first moved to Florida. It was the first time I had ever lived away from my family. I also left behind a lot of good friends.
> 
> 
> Just curious- where is everybody from? I currently live in Virginia. I grew up in Georgia, but have also lived in North Carolina, Florida, Texas, and Alaska.




Born in Westchester, NY, moved to Northern NJ, then West Palm, FL, then Outside Chicago, Illinois, then So Cal (Disneyland area), then Atlanta, GA, now Boston, Ma. I want to retire to the Tampa, Fl area. I also lived 2 shifts of 3 months each in the Harrisburg, PA area.


----------



## macraven

When we moved here, it was miles far away from all family and friends 

So no get togethers or holiday time with anyone now
Holidays are regular type of days for us but weather suits us fine
No below freezing temps or snow!

Since we are here to stay, will learn to adjust to it


----------



## Lynne G

Never lived outside the state I was born in.  

Ack, see Irma is a cat 4 now.  All those homies in her path, stay safe and hope all weather well.  I am ever so thankful, that Harvey missed KW, and we had absolutely beautiful summer weather our whole trip.  Crossing fingers Chuckers, and the other homies traveling to see the mouse and or dark side this week.

Beautiful sunny holiday Monday.  Reality hits tomorrow.  School starts and the school and sport routine in full swing.  And cooler weather, with severe thunderstorms tomorrow night through Wednesday morning.  Liking not too hot, not too cold.  Funny, little one said she like winter and wants to work where there is winter and summer.  Darn, no FLA or CA for her.  Oh well.  Not sure older one wants to leave around here either.  Ah, good and bad to that.

Time for tea, the house is cool, but summer clothes tomorrow. High will be 88, with 60's dew point.  In other words, humid day tomorrow.

Have a lovely evening homies.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Never lived outside the state I was born in.



I left the state where I was born when I was about 2.5 years old. I finally got to go back and visit last summer.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Ack, see Irma is a cat 4 now.  All those homies in her path, stay safe and hope all weather well.  I am ever so thankful, that Harvey missed KW, and we had absolutely beautiful summer weather our whole trip.  Crossing fingers Chuckers, and the other homies traveling to see the mouse and or dark side this week.



I am currently working on contingency plans.  I need to call Delta tomorrow and ask them if the flight is canceled, do I get a refund or credit? Or what happens. I may try and reschedule my week at UO for January. The problem I have is that I work in a retail business and we have vacation black out from October through December 25. Even if I could reschedule sooner, I am sure the hotels are all out and if not, I would have to pay a crap ton more that I don't have.

Should this vacation bite the dust, I'll probably lose about $500 in airline, car, and tickets for events/other parks. I haven't bought my HHN tickets yet and I won't do that until I am physically at the park now.


----------



## macraven

_Airlines contact booked clients 48 hours out from departure and list it on their website

You can cancel and get a refund or rebook the trip once the airline states they are cancelling your flight

No penalty fees involved 
But if you cancel prior to their notice, uou get penalty fees

Wait until then to make a decision _


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I would wait too.  The models will be more in line as the days go by.  Hang tight Chuckers.


----------



## Squirlz

I really hope Key West stays safe.  We're going there in 32 days.

We had the hardest time finding someplace to eat today.  Our favorite food truck was open but when we arrived we found out that they had sold out of food 2 hours after they opened!  We then tried about 4 more places to see that they were closed for the holiday.  Ended up at Old Chicago about 1/2 mile from us after driving clear across town.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> I felt very isolated when we first moved to Florida. It was the first time I had ever lived away from my family. I also left behind a lot of good friends.
> 
> 
> Just curious- where is everybody from? I currently live in Virginia. I grew up in Georgia, but have also lived in North Carolina, Florida, Texas, and Alaska.


Born-North Dakota-lived there til 13
Michigan-til 16
Stl MO til graduate HS (parents still there)
Then Springfield Mo (college and moved out and back several times-currently going on 9th year in a row! Record since I've been married)
In between the Springfield stints have lived in OrLando, Little Rock and Dallas.


Hang tight Chuckers-now looks like worst is sunday, blow through and gone after Monday. Makes Sunday an ucky travel day though.  
www.ventusky.com has a cool tracking feature.

Had DD sign up for Hurricane ride out if spots are still open at her resort...


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz said:


> I really hope Key West stays safe.  We're going there in 32 days.
> 
> We had the hardest time finding someplace to eat today.  Our favorite food truck was open but when we arrived we found out that they had sold out of food 2 hours after they opened!  We then tried about 4 more places to see that they were closed for the holiday.  Ended up at Old Chicago about 1/2 mile from us after driving clear across town.




Me too about KW.  Guy told me of the hurricane of 1977 or 1976 that had KW, the whole island, covered with 4 feet of water.  

Stinks your food hunt.  We had left overs from big family event last night.  Not as fun.  Oh well, bedtime for me soon.


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> I felt very isolated when we first moved to Florida. It was the first time I had ever lived away from my family. I also left behind a lot of good friends.
> 
> 
> Just curious- where is everybody from? I currently live in Virginia. I grew up in Georgia, but have also lived in North Carolina, Florida, Texas, and Alaska.


I have lived most of my life in Georgia except for the month I spent in Tennessee when my ex was transferred there in 1985.

I've always dreamed about moving to Florida...maybe someday I'll retire and move there if I win the lottery.  Otherwise, I'll be staying put since my house is paid for.

Nervously eyeing Irma and hope she blows out to sea before we get to the darkside next week.

I knew an Irma once...nasty old woman who took my ex's grandfather for all he had...hope this one is all bark and no bite.

Good night all ...sweet dreams


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> I have lived most of my life in Georgia except for the month I spent in Tennessee when my ex was transferred there in 1985.



I was in Georgia from about 1971-1997. I grew up in Marietta.


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> I was in Georgia from about 1971-1997. I grew up in Marietta.


I grew up in Lithia Springs, just down the road from there...small world.


----------



## Lynne G

it could be.  The only summer day this week.  70 to start, getting cloudy, and already feeling muggy.  Unless the 5 o'clock news is wrong, the line of thunderstorms Keisha had will arrive around 11 pm or 12 midnight.  That's fine with me.  Though I will wake up when I hear thunder and downpours.  As of this morning, weather people saying may be severe ones.  Hope they pass quickly, and nothing gets flooded or blown.   Have to remind older one to secure the trash cans after he retrieves them from the street.  

Ah, it's the back to work and school routine.  My head must be more ready than me.  Was up at 3:30am, and could not get back to sleep.  DH was up shortly after me.  Woke the kids up a few hours later.  They were not moving.  They'd better.  Older one needs to take little one.  No slacking for older one, even when he doesn't have class today. 

Have a great Tuesday all.  Stay safe those in the path of Irma, and sending good thought to those still suffering from Harvey's effects.  

Big cup of tea today.  Good Morning  and Good Afternoon homies!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Airlines contact booked clients 48 hours out from departure and list it on their website
> 
> You can cancel and get a refund or rebook the trip once the airline states they are cancelling your flight
> 
> No penalty fees involved
> But if you cancel prior to their notice, uou get penalty fees
> 
> Wait until then to make a decision _




Thank you Mac, I have never had to travel during weather conditions.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Born-North Dakota-lived there til 13
> Michigan-til 16
> Stl MO til graduate HS (parents still there)
> Then Springfield Mo (college and moved out and back several times-currently going on 9th year in a row! Record since I've been married)
> In between the Springfield stints have lived in OrLando, Little Rock and Dallas.
> 
> 
> Hang tight Chuckers-now looks like worst is sunday, blow through and gone after Monday. Makes Sunday an ucky travel day though.
> www.ventusky.com has a cool tracking feature.
> 
> Had DD sign up for Hurricane ride out if spots are still open at her resort...



Sunday is my travel day... sigh...  Oh well, I'll be upset, but I'll just reschedule it and have to reset my count down and drive everyone even crazier 

The other thing is that it's supposed to track north up the coast.. coming form Boston, that's my flight path.. so even if it were to pass through and be clear by Sunday, who knows what will happen to my flight.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I grew up in Lithia Springs, just down the road from there...small world.


When I do six flags in Atlanta, i book a room in lithia springs


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 



Governor called a state of emergency for the whole state of Florida yesterday. Hurricane shutters are going up and everyone is stocking up on water and supplies. Prayers going up that this storm will bypass the east coast and go back out to the ocean.

Chuckers you have been the cheerleader of all things vacation on the thread for months. I hope this storm blows back out in the ocean and you are able to enjoy your vacation. Hang in there .





schumigirl said:


> Yep, your trip is just around the corner too..........I know you'll have a blast........any pool slides on the agenda this year.........





Definitely pool slide is on the agenda....LOL....I'am like a little kid at Universal and Portofino.....if the legs are well enough to get me to the top of the slide I'am going 


Schumi hope the weather does not hamper your travels I think you and Tom are hopefully leaving soon enough to catch a window of opportunity with the weather before storm hits if it's going to. Wishing you and Tom safe travels and a lovely time in New York and Orlando.


----------



## Robo56

One of my Halloween trees.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @Robo56 - I'll probably be cheerleading until January now! 

I'm looking at going to 6 Flags Great Adventure for a day on the 16th. At least I can get a coaster fix somewhere different than my 6 Flags  Spend 2 nights in a hotel for some me time without the housemates around.


----------



## macraven

_i'm guessing schumi is busy today getting ready for her trip this week._

_bet she has packed the suitcases now._

_got up early and did errands, now to run son to the doctor._

_weather here is so good today!_

_waiting for Irma to hit and the rains will come to Georgia eventually_


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers. any way you can go a day early?  Arrive Saturday instead of Sunday?  While you may not miss some of the hurricane, the Orlando resorts are great at keeping guests safe and entertained.  Plus, the hurricane will make only a day or two of not so nice, the rest will be beautiful.  Oh, and I live about an hour away from Six Flags GA.  My kids don't like that park as much as Dorney Park, which is also just about an hour from us, and 15 or so minutes from my DSis.  So, they go for the day than crash at her house for the night.  Not sure exactly why they don't like GA, but I think it has to do with who they see there.  I used to drop the kids off at GA, then shop at Dix.  We sometimes go over that way, but not as much anymore, as DH doesn't need the Army clothing store at Dix now.

For us, the rain is coming, but the sun is so beautiful and it's hot, like summer has said hello, before the low weather system brings the rain and drops the temps over 10 degrees.  88 today, 70 tomorrow.  And the rain sticks around to be a roll the dice storm or two on Thursday too.  Sleeveless today, digging out the long sleeve and jacket for tomorrow.  Seems the AC is cranking and will not be turned off until the end of September.  Why I have a coat today, for inside.

Iced coffee for lunch, and looking for more.    Maybe I'll make some more tea.

Robo, as always, loving the decor you do around your home.  Fall has come to the Robo home.

HeHe, little one remarked, while at the mall yesterday, that seems like all Fall stuff now.  Yeah, and Christmas stuff right along with it.  Cannot believe our summer.  Flew by.  But, I enjoy the fall weather, but just a bit cooler, and no humidity.  We opened the windows last night, as it went down to 45 overnight.  Good sleeping weather.  Had to close the house up in the morning though, besides the rain coming, it's oh so humid right now.  Older one probably turned on the AC.  It's a time of year, he hates outside.  Several types of pollen or seeds are in the air the next couple of months, and he's allergic to all of them.  Mom harp, did you take your medicine?  I need to record that.  Sneezing and asthma have arrived.

Afternoon Mac.  Sounds like your day has been busy, and you're having the good weather today too.  Yeah, I think this coming weekend, you will be enjoying Irma's rain.  Here's hoping it goes out to sea, and only effects the very close shores of GA.  Hope you healing and getting around better.  Also hope the doctor's visit is quick, and your DS is okay.


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G I don't know if I can arrive early. I don't think I want to be in Orlando when a cat 5 hurricane comes through.. plus, if it's really bad, I might not be able to get home when the trip is over. since I live in the Boston area, the hurricane is supposed to go up the east coast.. which is my flight path. 

While I REALLY REALLY want to go, I'm thinking if it's really going to hit Florida, I am going to postpone the trip until January. At least that way, I'll be in Sunny Florida when everyone here is in snowy, cold Massachusetts.


----------



## old lady

Is it going to hit Florida or Texas again? Is it too soon to tell? Maybe waiting until January would be a good option.


----------



## Lynne G

I would think another day will have a more clearer picture of where Irma is going.  Right now, looks like Atlantic side of FL, up as far as Chesapeake area.  I am sure planes flying up the coast just fly around it high above the bad weather. Sadly, moving trip to later most likely the best thing to do.


----------



## Lynne G

And no mentioning that 4 letter word Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, snow is being mentioned.  Lucky you.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> And no mentioning that 4 letter word Chuckers.



Okay.. I won't.. because I don't know which 4 letter word you are referring to... I know MANY 4 letter words..


----------



## Chuckers

I hope @schumigirl doesn't have any weather problems with her trip!


----------



## macraven

No matter where Irma lands, ga will have the heavy rains


----------



## kohlby

Quick check-in.  Trying to get ready for Irma.  Stores are all sold out of water.  Gas stations keep running out of gas.  Glad I bought a newer house that is up to hurricane codes.  Not glad how scary Irma looks.


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all.......well, evening here...........

Hair all done.............blonder and slightly shorter......but I like it..........

Today is our 25th Wedding Anniversary ..........can't believe where the time has gone. And couldn't have asked for a better husband.........

Took me out for lunch at my favourite seafood restaurant.......will have our anniversary dinner in NY. 

Pitch black here almost, rained most of the day and clouds are ominous again.......

Hope everyone's good..........


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Quick check-in.  Trying to get ready for Irma.  Stores are all sold out of water.  Gas stations keep running out of gas.  Glad I bought a newer house that is up to hurricane codes.  Not glad how scary Irma looks.



Stay safe!


----------



## macraven

Happy Anniversary Schumi!!! 

25 years together is something to be proud of


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 25th Carole and Tom.  What a lovely way to spend your anniversary, even if the weather is not the best.


----------



## tink1957

Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom 
Hope you have a safe journey this week 

Oh no chuckers, I was looking forward to seeing you at Volcano Bay and HHN  better safe than sorry though.  
Glad we're arriving on Tuesday afternoon but still uncertain where Irma will be by then...hopefully out to sea....out of our flight path.

Robo and kohlby...stay safe and take care.


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby, scary that you have to prepare and the run on grocery stores and gas.  At least your house will be good, and happy to hear you can hunker down this weekend.  Thinking hard of you and family, Bluers, Robo and family, MonyK and family, particularly her DD working for the Mouse, and all the other homies in Irma's path.  Sending safe and sound thoughts to all in Irma's way.  While I hope none loose any property, I wish all survive.  Irma had the highest wind speed ever recorded when first in the Caribbean.  Massive storm that will bring wet and wind to many.

Hey Tink, that goes for you and family, as well as Mac, and family, as well as the other GA homies.

Right now, we have blue skies and too warm air.  And, little one wants soup.  Sigh.  Maybe Italian hoagie for older one and me.


----------



## wagman67

Schumi...that is awesome...Congrats on 25!! So good to hear someone talk that way about their spouse...a few years ago, there was a whole crowd of us talking, at work, and only 2 of us (I was one of the two) said that we would marry our spouse again...that was kind of sad.

It's a good week for anniversaries...our 21st is Thursday (Sep. 7th).

Just catching up on the thread:

Everyone in Irma's way, stay safe.

Chuckers, don't let her stop you...maybe slow you down a little, but have fun. 

For the record, I am a native of Nashville, currently live about 30 miles south...have lived in the area most of my life, except shorts stints in NC when I was a kid, and various short stints, all over, when I was in the Army.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Anniversary Schumi! Woohoo!
Chuckers hope your trip is still a go-if you can get there...agh! don't envy those with planned and longed for vacations having to make a decision.
And for everyone in path of this monster storm-hope you can hunker down and stay safe.
thanks Lynne for well wishes-she signed up for hurricane ride out - hoping to make up some money from being on light duty. Just ordered her a phone charger that can be plugged in or solar charge her phone. She has water, non perishable stuff, and is cooking off her chicken and ground beef today to stick in freezer. Has nearly a full tank so she will likely need to go in an odd
 hour to top off. Called homeowners insurance to make sure she is covered if something does happen to her apartment (has a rather expensive laptop) and car insurance to be sure nothing else to do there.  Hard waiting and trying to not obsess so far away.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, it is hard when kids so far from home.  Good thing, the Mouse is well versed in weather emergencies.  I am sure they will keep DD safe, and like most hurricanes, gone in a day or two.  I am hoping Irma goes out to sea, and not inland FLA.  Time will tell.  Hopefully it is like last year.  I was at the Mouse when Matthew hit, or at the last minute, didn't hit.  Minor inconveniences, missed three reservations I was so looking forward to, stood in line 2 hours to get cold food, but I felt safe, and that is all that really matters.


----------



## Lynne G

Only time I hunkered down during a hurricane, was when we vacationed on Sanibel Island the first week of December.  What da ya know, three days before we were to leave, hurricane in the gulf.  DH and I thought about leaving, but we decided the condo we were in seemed well built and a Cat 1 storm and they closed the bridge to the mainland.  Some of the loudest wind I have heard, and tons of bands of rain.  The next day, lots of branches all over, but beautiful clear skies.  Would I do for this storm, most likely would have left.  So hoping the keys are spared, as well as all in FLA.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Only time I hunkered down during a hurricane, was when we vacationed on Sanibel Island the first week of December.  What da ya know, three days before we were to leave, hurricane in the gulf.  DH and I thought about leaving, but we decided the condo we were in seemed well built and a Cat 1 storm and they closed the bridge to the mainland.  Some of the loudest wind I have heard, and tons of bands of rain.  The next day, lots of branches all over, but beautiful clear skies.  Would I do for this storm, most likely would have left.  So hoping the keys are spared, as well as all in FLA.


It is NOT looking good for the keys right now-nearly all the models show direct hit unfortunately. We have family that own property on Anguilla (thankfully they aren't there right now-are actual citizens of Anguilla-but only stay there later in fall/winter), and that is likely to sustain damage, although most dwellings are solid cement. No matter where this storm finally tracks I fear it is going to leave a lot of destruction in its wake


----------



## Lynne G

MomyK, I know about the keys.  We had such a good time there last week, with awesome sunny days and warm water and warm nights.  It was perfect summer vacation.  All I can hope is that people are safe and property still there.  At mostly sea level, I assume the water will cover the islands.  Sad, very sad.  And I hope your family property in Anguilla will weather well.  Scary for all the islands in the path.


----------



## Chuckers

I think my only hope right now is that it speeds up and gets through Orlando by Sunday morning.. but if that happens, it means that the Irma's devastation would be even worse. So, not something I am hoping too hard for. 

I'm sorry @tink1957 .. I'l have to get you a drink some other time!


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> I think my only hope right now is that it speeds up and gets through Orlando by Sunday morning.. but if that happens, it means that the Irma's devastation would be even worse. So, not something I am hoping too hard for.
> 
> I'm sorry @tink1957 .. I'l have to get you a drink some other time!


That's ok Chuck, I'm so sorry about your trip but if you go early enough in January you can see the Christmas decorations in Potterville. No hurricanes in January is a bonus.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Today is our 25th Wedding Anniversary ..........can't believe where the time has gone. And couldn't have asked for a better husband.........



Happy Anniversary and safe travels!


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> That's ok Chuck, I'm so sorry about your trip but if you go early enough in January you can see the Christmas decorations in Potterville. No hurricanes in January is a bonus.



Oooo... Christmas Decorations... that's a plus!


----------



## tinydancer09

Probably late to the came but coming to check on yous guys and the hurricane. 

My uncle is in Jupiter FL.. Just had a quadruple heart bypass a month or so ago.... Can't really do the drive all the way to me at Cape San Blas. 
Told him maybe go to Loews so at least he's inland and those things are built for hurricanes and pet friendly? 
Any of yous guys riden out a cat 4 at loews? I know many of you were there last year, but Matthew ended up being not much.


----------



## macraven

_Happy to see TinyD !!
I gave you a shout out the other day here

Sorry to read of your uncle
Hope he can relocate before the hurricane hits

I've lived through earthquakes, tornadoes, torrential rain and blizzards

No hurricanes 
Don't consider Matthew that bad compared to what Irma's impact will do
I was in Orlando last year before, during and after Matthew last year

Stayed at rpr and what debris and tree damage at UO I saw, was not seriously destructive 

Other parts of the city could of had more damage, just don't know _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Happy Anniversary Schumi!!!
> 
> 25 years together is something to be proud of





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 267398   Happy 25th Carole and Tom.  What a lovely way to spend your anniversary, even if the weather is not the best.





tink1957 said:


> Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom
> Hope you have a safe journey this week
> 
> Oh no chuckers, I was looking forward to seeing you at Volcano Bay and HHN  better safe than sorry though.
> Glad we're arriving on Tuesday afternoon but still uncertain where Irma will be by then...hopefully out to sea....out of our flight path.
> 
> Robo and kohlby...stay safe and take care.





wagman67 said:


> Schumi...that is awesome...Congrats on 25!! So good to hear someone talk that way about their spouse...a few years ago, there was a whole crowd of us talking, at work, and only 2 of us (I was one of the two) said that we would marry our spouse again...that was kind of sad.
> 
> It's a good week for anniversaries...our 21st is Thursday (Sep. 7th).
> 
> Just catching up on the thread:
> 
> Everyone in Irma's way, stay safe.
> 
> Chuckers, don't let her stop you...maybe slow you down a little, but have fun.
> 
> For the record, I am a native of Nashville, currently live about 30 miles south...have lived in the area most of my life, except shorts stints in NC when I was a kid, and various short stints, all over, when I was in the Army.





Monykalyn said:


> Happy Anniversary Schumi! Woohoo!
> Chuckers hope your trip is still a go-if you can get there...agh! don't envy those with planned and longed for vacations having to make a decision.
> And for everyone in path of this monster storm-hope you can hunker down and stay safe.
> thanks Lynne for well wishes-she signed up for hurricane ride out - hoping to make up some money from being on light duty. Just ordered her a phone charger that can be plugged in or solar charge her phone. She has water, non perishable stuff, and is cooking off her chicken and ground beef today to stick in freezer. Has nearly a full tank so she will likely need to go in an odd
> hour to top off. Called homeowners insurance to make sure she is covered if something does happen to her apartment (has a rather expensive laptop) and car insurance to be sure nothing else to do there.  Hard waiting and trying to not obsess so far away.





Chuckers said:


> Happy Anniversary and safe travels!



Thank you for the Anniversary wishes........ Had a lovely day. And for the travel wishes........Chuckers, hope you don't need to cancel your trip. Hate to hear that.

Wagman.......yes, that is sad to hear folks think that way. I'm with you, I'd marry my husband all over again if I had my time again. I consider myself the luckiest woman in the world. And I'm happy to say he feels the same way.......some of our friends think it's a bit odd the amount of time we spend together over the years, but for us it's the way we like it. Wouldn't be without him.......it's nice you feel the same about your wife..........


So, another dull dreary day here........but, finally packing day is here  Was going to wait till tomorrow when we leave, but cases look so empty...........

Few things to do this morning then pack. Out with a friend for a meal tonight as I won't see her for a month. And no contact as we don't take our phones with us on trips.........we do however keep in touch with Kyle through Skype.............time difference and his job means it's either very early for us or very early for him.......doesn't matter, we'll make the time.

Cinammon pastries, fruit and bacon (yep) for breakfast this morning.........just waved DS off to work who looked at our breakfast a little odd before he left.........he has cereal........

Have a great Wednesday.............


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Hump Day!!

Okay, Irma is causing me fits.  Now it looks like it's not going to hit Orlando until Monday at 2 am. Which means I could get there on Sunday. But, has anyone ridden out a hurricane at UO? I know AFTER the hurricane, the weather is beautiful.. So, Monday night through the rest of the week should be gorgeous... 

Plus, if Delta will still fly my Sunday morning flight, I don't think I can cancel it or reschedule it without penalties.


----------



## Metro West

The track is still unknown but the computer models show the storm shifting to the East which is good news since the higher winds are on the West side of a storm. No one will know anything until the weekend and after it makes landfall in Cuba.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> The track is still unknown but the computer models show the storm shifting to the East which is good news since the higher winds are on the West side of a storm. No one will know anything until the weekend and after it makes landfall in Cuba.



True.. but will it shift east far enough.. the storm is 400 miles in diameter... covering, roughly 570 square miles.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, like Mac, and Keisha, Bluers, PCStang, TinyD?, and me were all at Mouse or Dark Side when Matthew hit.  Like Mac said, it was no where near the destructive hurricane they thought would hit the parks. Matthew went closer to the sea than they thought, so for me, it seemed like a line of thunderstorms went through.  Kinda like today, we're rocking and rolling with lots of lightning to start the day.  All I can say, is keep looking out for cancellations.  I might also reach out to where you are staying.  Are they accepting guests on Sunday, if you indeed can fly into Orlando?  Such a hard time to make choices when weather systems can only be projected, what happens real time may or may not be what happens.  With the size of Irma, where ever she goes, will effect a huge swath of areas.

But, as you mentioned, as Mac also need's Keisha's reminder:  It is Wednesday, and that means:












Yes, hump day it is.  That day of the week, where it marks that the middle, meaning 2 more work days remain after today.  When we get over the hump day, that means, the week-end is closer!  Oh yeah, gotta love a short week.  Monday holidays are appreciated.  All right, all week day holidays are appreciated.  Yeah I know, not you retired homies. 

Schumi, happy packing!  Cannot believe your trip is so close.  The week-end looks lovely.  Cooler, and the rain will be gone.  Nice you have dinner with a friend.  At least Skype is an easy way to contact Kyle.  Don't blame you for not taking your phones.  It would be expensive for me to use mine overseas. 

TinyD - hey!  So good to see ya post.  Hope you are doing well.  I hope your Uncle gets out of harms way.  Sending mummy dust he finds a safe place to wait out the hurricane.  Are you coming to visit at in October?  We short homies need to stay together. 

Good Morning Metro.  Hope all will be well for you too.  Agreed, all can hope it turns out to sea.  The next couple days will be better to determine her northern path.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> True.. but will it shift east far enough.. the storm is 400 miles in diameter... covering, roughly 570 square miles.


 As I said...no one knows until it gets to Cuba. Everything is a guess.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> As I said...no one knows until it gets to Cuba. Everything is a guess.



Lol.......didn't we nearly end up there one year........ 

Lynne, for us it's nothing to do with the costs of using phones abroad, we like uninterrupted trips without checking phones or texts........very relaxing. Anything can wait till we get home. Yes, Skype is fabulous..........


Why do I always feel the need to clean the house again from top to bottom before we leave......well, the rooms we use most anyway.......dh thinks it's crazy.........DS is excellent at keeping the place clean and tidy so no worries there.......but like to leave with beds all clean, floors washed and vacuumed and all bathrooms, kitchen, dining room and lounge immaculate. Other rooms can wait. 

Little ironing to do then packing begins...........


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers, like Mac, and Keisha, Bluers, PCStang, TinyD?, and me were all at Mouse or Dark Side when Matthew hit.  Like Mac said, it was no where near the destructive hurricane they thought would hit the parks. Matthew went closer to the sea than they thought, so for me, it seemed like a line of thunderstorms went through.  Kinda like today, we're rocking and rolling with lots of lightning to start the day.  All I can say, is keep looking out for cancellations.  I might also reach out to where you are staying.  Are they accepting guests on Sunday, if you indeed can fly into Orlando?  Such a hard time to make choices when weather systems can only be projected, what happens real time may or may not be what happens.  With the size of Irma, where ever she goes, will effect a huge swath of areas.
> 
> 
> Good Morning Metro.  Hope all will be well for you too.  Agreed, all can hope it turns out to sea.  The next couple days will be better to determine her northern path.



Lynne, I'm staying at RPR and I can on Saturday no problem. 




Metro West said:


> As I said...no one knows until it gets to Cuba. Everything is a guess.



Metro - Sorry, that was a rhetorical question.. there's no emoji for that


----------



## keishashadow

What day is it? 

Like Lynne, from PA.  If we could only get rid of the snow & taxes it'd be a perfect state lol.  Lived in tampa area for a few years before I started grade school but otherwise reside in the same small town in which i was borne with rural area/farms withing spitting distance .  No traffic, I'm 20 minutes 'from town'.  Best of all worlds.

For those who will be in the area via whatever storm, follow the guidelines.  Flying debris a big issue.

If @ a resort and you feel that the service/quality of stay is an issue (I'm talking serious deficiencies, your experience will likely be 'different' from the 4 star one you normally receive especially @ Loews). Take names & make contact while at the property.   Follow up upon your return home.

We are invited guests for 2 nights our upcoming trip after I brought our personal experience(s) to the attention of management..  Loews may make mistakes, If you travel enough you will hit more than a few bumps in the road.  It's How they ultimately respond to try & make it right/keep a valued customer's business that matters in the end.

WDW, well, I've heard my share of stories from those not pleased with their response during Matthew.  Appears they weren't as compensatory as many had expected.



macraven said:


> _Happy to see TinyD !!
> I gave you a shout out the other day here
> 
> Sorry to read of your uncle
> Hope he can relocate before the hurricane hits
> 
> I've lived through earthquakes, tornadoes, torrential rain and blizzards
> 
> No hurricanes
> Don't consider Matthew that bad compared to what Irma's impact will do
> I was in Orlando last year before, during and after Matthew last year
> 
> Stayed at rpr and what debris and tree damage at UO I saw, was not seriously destructive
> 
> Other parts of the city could of had more damage, just don't know _



Lots of debris on road on our way up to U from WDW that Wednesday.  Thot i missed most of it, picking my way up.  ha...had 2 flat as pancake tires when we went out to check on the rental Saturday. 

Andrew was a beast 3rd week of August '92 (i believe).  Knew people stuck @ WDW   They received a free week's accommodations

Not quite the same treatment during Matthew which really seemed to be more of a tropical storm for MCO.

When i went to Daytona Beach in January, less than 3 months after the storm could see that portions of main road still washed way & tons of hotels were boarded up via damage.

Same trip saw what Matthew did to Freeport in the Bahamas.  Never have send anything like it.  Such a positive attitude though from all we met! 



Chuckers said:


> Happy Hump Day!!
> 
> Okay, Irma is causing me fits.  Now it looks like it's not going to hit Orlando until Monday at 2 am. Which means I could get there on Sunday. But, has anyone ridden out a hurricane at UO? I know AFTER the hurricane, the weather is beautiful.. So, Monday night through the rest of the week should be gorgeous...
> 
> Plus, if Delta will still fly my Sunday morning flight, I don't think I can cancel it or reschedule it without penalties.



Heard yesterday most airlines already working with people to change flight dates.  Haven't heard as to waiving cancellation fees outright yet.

talk of using the category system to account for this bad girl!  185 mph winds are no joke.  We're talking mobile homes going airborne and all those pretty palm trees laying horizontal. Would like to think majority of buildings are built to whatever storm suitable code is in place and would seek one out if possible.  RPH looked like a refugee camp last year, stuffed full of locals & their pets.  Many tell me they do an impromtu "staycation" so their fur babies are safe.


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers, hope you get to go on Sunday.  If Saturday is an option for arrival I would go for it.

I'm still planning on going as long as my flight doesn't get cancelled.  I have too many non-refundable things booked and can't reschedule my vacation days.

We should be doing our pre-trip dance by now instead we're anxiously awaiting the next hurricane update 

Prayers for all in Irma's path...stay safe


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Sending positive vibes out to everyone today that the hurricane will change its trajectory and move back out to sea.

I'am in Southern Indiana right now and I'am being kept up to date on what happening in my neighborhood at home in Florida. We have a great HOA board in our gated community and they are keeping everyone informed. We have someone that watches over our home when we are away. Hurricane shutters are up and according to neighbors stores picked over in preparation for the storm.

I'am mostly concerned for the elderly in our community. I have to say we have the best neighbors and everyone looks out for each other.

Spoke with sister yesterday and she has a new home in Orlando area. Stressful time for all in Florida not knowing we're this storm will make landfall.

Tinyd sending prayers for your Uncle as he recovers from his surgery.

Metro, bluer family, kolhby hope you all have been able to get your needed supplies hang in there. My thoughts and prayers are with you all 

Happy Anniversary to Schumi and her hubby



Keisha nice to hear others giving Lowes acknowledgement for taking good care of there patrons. Their management is well skilled at dealing with issues. So nice to hear they took care of your issue.

Chuckers hang in there. You might be having your drink with Tink after all.

Have a great hump day.

Off to doc appointment this morning.


----------



## Chuckers

At least I can still see "IT" on Friday night!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......didn't we nearly end up there one year........


 LOL...yes you did! Let's not to make that mistake again. The restaurant you suggested sounds great to me...been a while since I was there. We'll have to decide when we are going to meet up at the park. Talk later and happy/safe travels to you and Tom.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> LOL...yes you did! Let's not to make that mistake again. The restaurant you suggested sounds great to me...been a while since I was there. We'll have to decide when we are going to meet up at the park. Talk later and happy/safe travels to you and Tom.



It's a date...........


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo........love the meme! And it's purple........... Hoping your property, neighbours and your sister are all safe...........such a worry for folks in the path of Irma.

Tink, hope you get on your way safely too..........fingers crossed! 


Well, we are packed. Was surprisingly easy and we both have space left in both suitcases??? Maybe I do need more clothes.......... Wonder what we've forgotten. 

Looking forward to driving to airport hotel tomorrow......that's when our trip really starts.........nice big glass of wine in business lounge at Radisson. 

Off out with friend soon..........DH is waiting for DS to come home from work then they're going out for pizza as I'm off out too...........no cooking for a month.........


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, glad to hear you are not in FLA right now.  I hope your home and all the other homies homes in FLA are fine.  At least you should be able to get back later next week.   Hoping all homies in  FLA are safe, as well as their homes.   At least the most current forecasts show up the Atlantic side of FLA.  I hope it stays even more off the FLA coast, out to sea.  Pictures of St. Thomas are amazing, the wind is bending the palm trees almost in half.  That's strong wind.  Pictures from Anguilla show roofs removed, and lots of building parts in the streets.  Praying no one was killed or hurt in the Islands that have already felt the power of Irma. 

Still a rainy day, with 80 percent chance of another thunderstorm line coming in around 4pm.  Fun ride home I guess.  Lights flickered this morning.  Electricity was certainly in the air, given the amount of lightning I saw.  May pick up food on the way home, then don't have to go out again.  Cool too, not out of the 60's yet.  

Safe travels Schumi.  The week-end is now showing cool, but clear, sunny days.  I hope that is what you get too, lovely Fall weather.  Totally understand not wanting to be bothered phone checking.


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - what day is your flight out?  On SWA?  Any chance of sneaking out last flight out the day prior?  Stay @ MCO, then onto WDW via ME?



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robo........love the meme! And it's purple........... Hoping your property, neighbours and your sister are all safe...........such a worry for folks in the path of Irma.
> 
> Tink, hope you get on your way safely too..........fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Well, we are packed. Was surprisingly easy and we both have space left in both suitcases??? Maybe I do need more clothes.......... Wonder what we've forgotten.
> 
> Looking forward to driving to airport hotel tomorrow......that's when our trip really starts.........nice big glass of wine in business lounge at Radisson.
> 
> Off out with friend soon..........DH is waiting for DS to come home from work then they're going out for pizza as I'm off out too...........no cooking for a month.........



Thought i wished you a happy anniversary, maybe no duh.  Anyway, hope you had a nice celebration and an even bigger one in NYC!!! 

Your flight out is Friday, then down to MCO Tuesday?  Safe travels . Leave a light on for us lol.  Think we'll miss u @ MCO, our current flight in is Sunday, 10/1 crack of dawn to WDW


----------



## Bluer101

Just checking in to say hi. Been very busy here with the new home and now the hurricane. Busy at work and all of south Florida is a mad house. House is still not fully done from renovations, that's the problem when your the only one doing the work but look at the money we did not have to spend, like it was a choice, lol. 

Just hope the house will be ok as we are staying elsewhere during the storm. Please go further east. 

Hope everyone is doing great too. Wish we were going to universal in a month to do HHN and meetup. Just life priorities have taken over with an emergency home purchase.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Robo, glad to hear you are not in FLA right now.  I hope your home and all the other homies homes in FLA are fine.  At least you should be able to get back later next week.   Hoping all homies in  FLA are safe, as well as their homes.   At least the most current forecasts show up the Atlantic side of FLA.  I hope it stays even more off the FLA coast, out to sea.  Pictures of St. Thomas are amazing, the wind is bending the palm trees almost in half.  That's strong wind.  Pictures from Anguilla show roofs removed, and lots of building parts in the streets.  Praying no one was killed or hurt in the Islands that have already felt the power of Irma.
> 
> Still a rainy day, with 80 percent chance of another thunderstorm line coming in around 4pm.  Fun ride home I guess.  Lights flickered this morning.  Electricity was certainly in the air, given the amount of lightning I saw.  May pick up food on the way home, then don't have to go out again.  Cool too, not out of the 60's yet.
> 
> Safe travels Schumi.  The week-end is now showing cool, but clear, sunny days.  I hope that is what you get too, lovely Fall weather.  Totally understand not wanting to be bothered phone checking.



Thanks Lynne......hoping for nice weather for sure.......you won't be far behind us........hope you avoid the thunderstorm........



keishashadow said:


> Tink - what day is your flight out?  On SWA?  Any chance of sneaking out last flight out the day prior?  Stay @ MCO, then onto WDW via ME?
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i wished you a happy anniversary, maybe no duh.  Anyway, hope you had a nice celebration and an even bigger one in NYC!!!
> 
> Your flight out is Friday, then down to MCO Tuesday?  Safe travels . Leave a light on for us lol.  Think we'll miss u @ MCO, our current flight in is Sunday, 10/1 crack of dawn to WDW



You did.......lol......you and mac both wished us well in emails........and yes.......looking forward to celebrating again in NYC!! Fly to NY Friday but fly to MCO on Wednesday........thanks.......you too.......


Friends daughter had an emergency, not serious, she just needed her mum. So we cancelled our plans and I'm home........maybe just as well as so many last minute things to do........

Time for a glass of wine..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bluer.  Glad to hear you post.  Glad also that you are not home and safe.  Crossing my fingers and mummy dust your new house will be fine.  Sorry to hear you needed to move, but hope you and the Mrs. and kid are doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

Rain and thunder.  Hope this does not repeat in another hour.  Sorry to hear your dinner date was not to be Schumi.  A later night wine sounds lush.  Sometimes better to have a quiet night before leaving in a few days.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, what time do you get in at MCO?  I'm leaving just after the crack of dawn.  Wonder Robo's and Mac's time arrival at MCO too the day we all arrive.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Tink - what day is your flight out?  On SWA?  Any chance of sneaking out last flight out the day prior?  Stay @ MCO, then onto WDW via ME



We fly to Orlando on Tuesday so hopefully it will be ok by then, going to the darkside first so no ME.


----------



## tink1957

Hi bluer...good to hear from you


----------



## Metro West

Well...the storm continues to move to the East which is great news! We won't miss it entirely but hopefully the effects will be a lot less intense. Should be later Sunday afternoon/evening into Monday morning and the hopefully gone!


----------



## keishashadow

Storm track should be updated after 5 pm. My money's on the European model as it was right on the mark in texas.



Bluer101 said:


> Just checking in to say hi. Been very busy here with the new home and now the hurricane. Busy at work and all of south Florida is a mad house. House is still not fully done from renovations, that's the problem when your the only one doing the work but look at the money we did not have to spend, like it was a choice, lol.
> 
> Just hope the house will be ok as we are staying elsewhere during the storm. Please go further east.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great too. Wish we were going to universal in a month to do HHN and meetup. Just life priorities have taken over with an emergency home purchase.



Lol i just sent you an email to check on you.  Worried you had mysteriously disappeared. A lot of that going around.  Good luck to you and the homestead.



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, what time do you get in at MCO?  I'm leaving just after the crack of dawn.  Wonder Robo's and Mac's time arrival at MCO too the day we all arrive.



If we don't flip it over to Saturday (depending on whether the mr can steal away a day early).  On SWA they run a tight ship, should land after 9 am.  Lol maybe we'll all bump into each other @ MCO!


----------



## Metro West

Been watching the news all day...storm looks to be skirting the coast again like Matthew last year but Irma is much bigger and a lot stronger. Still hoping it moves off into the Atlantic but it doesn't look good for the Orlando area.


----------



## Lynne G

All we can hope is it goes even further out to sea.  Stay safe Metro.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I'm really tired, but wanted to check in. I've been working on a huge insurance issue at work for almost a year now. It is making me a bit loopy, but I think I might be seeing a faint glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel. 

Tink1957 - I am familiar with Lithia Springs but don't think I have actually been there. My brother lives fairly close to there. (Austell)

Macraven - I spent many summer Saturdays at that Six Flags. I think all of my favorite rides are gone now though. 

Robo56 - I love the Halloween trees. We need to do some decorating. I'm just not very good at it. 

Schumigirl - Happy belated anniversary.

Chuckers - Hope you are able to have your vacation, but if not, January is a great time to go. 

Prayers and good wishes to all of you who are in Florida, going to Florida, or are just in the hurricane path in general. 

I'm off to do a little reading before bed. I've decided to reread the Harry Potter series (again) in preparation for your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Getting last minute packing and hand luggage sorted this morning.........

Did have a little blub when DS left for work this morning.........this will be the longest time I won't see him for......yes, I know he's an adult.........but.........will miss him! Skype will help. 

Setting off in an hour or so and will take our time, should take less than 3 hours to get to airport, get checked in then relax.......hopefully sleep tonight......(yeah right) as we barely slept last night........excitement kicks in and bam.....you're wide awake! 

So, safe travels to everyone else setting off on trips whether it be sooner or later..........have fun


----------



## Robo56

Schumi you and your hubby have a safe and wonderful trip......I think with a few glasses of wine you will hopefully have a good sleep tonight.

I know what you mean on the night before leaving for vacation. It is hard to sleep.


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage Carole 

See you at the darkside, I think this is the first time I will be there before you if Irma cooperates.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and some good sleep tonight Schumi and DH.  Yeah, I have trouble sleeping before leaving day too.  Oh, regardless of how old our kids are, they are still our kids. At least Kyle will be able to talk and see you both.  Enjoy your NYC time with family and being a tourist.  Safe flights to NYC and MCO.  Very much enjoy your trip reports.

Good Morning Tink.  Hope all is well, and you get to Orlando as scheduled, and see not much damage.  Enjoying a cup of coffee, is good, it's cool here.  57 to start the day.  But we have sun!  Yes, please burn away the damp and gray start we had.







 to Wags and his DW.  May you have many more years together.







  oh Mac, it's Thursday.  Throw back a drink and hope you are feeling and healing better.  


So homies: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

For all those in Irma's path, sending prayers.  I hope all are safe, and property damage at the minimum.  What a huge storm.


----------



## Chuckers

I just sent a text to my UO Customer service contact asking if it would be possible to come in on Saturday and stay at CBBR and then ride out the storm at RPR Sun/Mon or would they evacuate? This is something I might be able to do if Delta will switch my flight for free/nominal cost.

Edit:Ugh.. I think CBBR is booked solid.

Edit Edit: Disney's All Star resorts have availability for $124 a night...


----------



## macraven

If you stay at Disney Saturday, how will you get to rpr Sunday with the torrential rain and wind happening?

Might be smoother to stay at UO anywhere then switch rooms Sunday with staff help


----------



## Lynne G

Did you try SF?  At least it would be connected to RPR.  Worst, try Porto or HRH.  I'd try to stay near Universal.  Drury Inn or other close may be better than at a Disney hotel.


----------



## Chuckers

Just read if I reschedule for January, I'll miss Terminator 3-D as it's closing October 8th.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> If you stay at Disney Saturday, how will you get to rpr Sunday with the torrential rain and wind happening?
> 
> Might be smoother to stay at UO anywhere then switch rooms Sunday with staff help





Lynne G said:


> Did you try SF?  At least it would be connected to RPR.  Worst, try Porto or HRH.  I'd try to stay near Universal.  Drury Inn or other close may be better than at a Disney hotel.



I might have to check for a closer hotel, I think all the hotels in UO are booked and I can't afford a night at one of the deluxes right now.


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> I might have to check for a closer hotel, I think all the hotels in UO are booked and I can't afford a night at one of the deluxes right now.


Try the Holiday Inn across from Universal or the Doubletree, they are usually reasonably priced.


----------



## Chuckers

I wonder if I can sleep in the lobby?


----------



## tink1957

I just saw Drury Inn for $150.


----------



## Lynne G

I'd try to find a close hotel to Universal Saturday, come in as early as you can Saturday, then transfer to Universal as early as you can on Sunday.  While park may have short hours on Sunday, if open at all, I would think they would be closed on Monday.  Here's hoping you get to go, and at most, loose some hours at the parks.  I had that happen to me last year.  While I was annoyed at the time, and disappointed not to do events I had planned for almost a year, hey I was on vacation, and for that, the rest of the time was beautiful.  I hope you figure it out soon.  Some from the southern part of FLA like to go to Orlando.  The hotels there are safer, and some, like Universal, accept pets.  I'd change the plane and add the Saturday night now.  Otherwise, I don't think any flights after Saturday night, and depends on what happens at the airport before they open and all the delayed or cancelled flights.


----------



## macraven

better to come in saturday in case airports close saturday night for preparations and clearing out the planes at mco.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> I might have to check for a closer hotel, I think all the hotels in UO are booked and I can't afford a night at one of the deluxes right now.


Note that Orange county was under a curfew during Matthew.  We had to switch hotels but had to wait it out until the curfew was lifted.  The hotels were fairly close to each other, but we still weren't allowed.  (We were at Port Orleans Riverside and were switching to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  So close, but still not allowed).


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> better to come in saturday in case airports close saturday night for preparations and clearing out the planes at mco.


Not sure if it's a rumor or truth, but there have been some posts going around about airport closing at 5pm on Saturday.  (My hunch is that the airport isn't closing but flights may be cancelled after that time.  I have not looked into it)


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> I wonder if I can sleep in the lobby?


They can't kick you out of completely if there's a curfew.  It took Orange county much longer to lift the curfew than I expected with Matthew - long after it was safe to drive.  So, yes, they would have to let you hang out at the lobby.  They may even let you stay in the room.  It's not like there will be people there to check you out or turn over the room if staff is anything like Matthew was.  They prefer to have as many employees out as possible.


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> Not sure if it's a rumor or truth, but there have been some posts going around about airport closing at 5pm on Saturday.  (My hunch is that the airport isn't closing but flights may be cancelled after that time.  I have not looked into it)



I was reading online when it stated mco closing at 5 Saturday then it was retracted soon after

Guess they are going to wait until Friday what the plan is if they need to clear mco out and have planes sit the storm out at other airports 

I do not fly in until oct 1


----------



## Lynne G

I think the airport is playing it minute by minute.  Latest now says, hurricane winds starting around 8 pm on Saturday night.  I would not be surprised if the airport shuts down by 5 or earlier.  Hence, the earliest flights have the best chance to get in and then get out.  No planes will be left by Saturday night, unless they have no choice.


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> I just sent a text to my UO Customer service contact asking if it would be possible to come in on Saturday and stay at CBBR and then ride out the storm at RPR Sun/Mon or would they evacuate? This is something I might be able to do if Delta will switch my flight for free/nominal cost.
> 
> Edit:Ugh.. I think CBBR is booked solid.
> 
> Edit Edit: Disney's All Star resorts have availability for $124 a night...



Loews is a shelter in the storm for many.  Likely filled to brim with locals & their pets.

Mandatory evacuation is a whole nuther thing

Doubletree basically across the street with several other properties.

Honestly, depending on how bad/when the storm hits, you could just wait it out in the lobby. Stake out a spot on a comfy couch and pull an all-nighter.  Plead you case when you arrive, might get lucky.


----------



## keishashadow

So long, farewell Carole!  Have the most lush time ever!  Looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing tons of pictures.

Making scalloped tomatoes & chicken in the oven (easiest recipe -dump on french dressing, marmalade & bit of soy & baste a few times).

Going to one of those walk in joints to get my hair trimmed, cannot stand my bangs another minute, always a scary proposition.

If #2 DS off work in time going to go see IT tonight.  I'm going spoil it for everyone nwahahaha JK


----------



## Chuckers

Well, I've gone and canceled my MNSSHP party on Sunday the 10th, and my 2 day pass to Busch Gardens and Sea World (with unlimited Quick Queues) for next week.. I am getting full refunds on them all. I'll leave the flight and hotel reservation for now.. I am not going to go down early on Saturday.. If things should magically get better by Sunday Morning, I'll take my trip like I planned. I can re-buy everything. I need to see if I can cancel the car without losing money.


----------



## Lynne G

If it was just a car reservation and you did not prepay, cancel at no charge either online or by phone.  I never pre-pay as I check in at the last minute, so I can go directly to the car.  Billing then isn't done until you return the car.  I doubt any airline will be flying into Orlando on Sunday.  I feel for ya Chuckers.  Weather messing with plans just plain stinks.  I lost 2 days too of my mouse tickets.  But since they were military, I didn't both to see if they'd give me any money back for not using 2 of the 5 days.  Oh well, they kindly did refund my not refundable party ticket, and also gave me back the money for a dessert party that had a 2 day cancellation, without me really asking for it.  Did have to stand in a long line at guest services though.   Hopefully you can reschedule, and then let the countdown begin anew.  That just also means, 2 vacations next year.


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G - I prepaid for a better rate.. Rented it from Hertz and it's a pick up drop off at RPR. 

I looked at pricing for RPR in January and it's about the same as what I am paying for this trip.. I should be able to reschedule. I'll do that on Saturday at the last minute. 

Yeah, I'm upset, but it's a heart vs head thing right now. My heart says to just go early and ride it out because I need the vacation, but my head says don't do it. And every time I've listened to my heart instead of my head, it ends up being a disaster... this time I am listening to my head.. the amount of money I paid for this trip, it can't be a disaster.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> So long, farewell Carole!  Have the most lush time ever!  Looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing tons of pictures.
> 
> Making scalloped tomatoes & chicken in the oven (easiest recipe -dump on french dressing, marmalade & bit of soy & baste a few times).
> 
> Going to one of those walk in joints to get my hair trimmed, cannot stand my bangs another minute, always a scary proposition.
> 
> If #2 DS off work in time going to go see IT tonight.  I'm going spoil it for everyone nwahahaha JK




Umm french dressing and marmalade with tomatoes?  I don't think my kids would eat that.    Not sure what for dinner tonight.  Pasta and salads last night.  I was lazy.  Also, did you see the girls' prank of leaving red balloons tied to sewer grates, that had the police making it viral.  I hate clowns, so won't be seeing IT anytime soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, even if you prepaid, you might have to call, but I am sure they will let you cancel.


----------



## keishashadow

Tink the u aph early admission is announced 

Lynne lol scalloped Tomatoes in casserole. Chicken in a sheet pan. Odd combo but didn't want to can another batch 

Had for lunch nom. Cold chickie later

Chucked u gotta do what u gotta do. Sorry


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers, even if you prepaid, you might have to call, but I am sure they will let you cancel.



I just called Hertz and the moment I said 'Orlando' she said 'and you need to cancel?' They waived the cancellation charge and I'll be fully refunded.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> I just called Hertz and the moment I said 'Orlando' she said 'and you need to cancel?' They waived the cancellation charge and I'll be fully refunded.




Yay!


----------



## Bluer101

Well, looks like all of Florida into Georgia is screwed.


----------



## tink1957

Bluer101 said:


> Well, looks like all of Florida into Georgia is screwed.


Hope my flight on the 12th isn't cancelled but it doesn't look good ...just this morning it was supposed to miss Atlanta


----------



## Metro West

Bluer101 said:


> Well, looks like all of Florida into Georgia is screwed.


 Yeah...pretty much. Now the news is saying a CAT 2 when it arrives in this area but it's going to be bad. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a bad as they are saying. The storm is so damn big everyone is going to get in on the action and you're right...GA and even SC need to be prepared.


----------



## Lynne G

This weekend, stay safe everyone.   Let's hope the parks has the little effect that Matthew did.  Irma is a terrible storm.  





 Wahoo!  It is a Friday!  And I am so happy.  Even though it was a short week,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Beautiful, but cool start to a lovely day.  The sun is out in force, with less and less clouds.  Depending on the final path of Irma, we may have a wet Tuesday. 

Hope Schumi and DH are enjoying NYC today. 

Time for tea.  The Tastykake was not enough, looking for more food.  And more tea. 

Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Good to know it is Friday
Since we retired I use this thread to know the day of the week

Broke records of cold temps two nights in a row 
Damn storm
Never had the heat on until Jan or feb last two years
Grocery shopping today as bad rain up to Wednesday for the week once Irma makes landfall 
Florida looks sad with what can happen this weekend
Hang in there homies !


----------



## Chuckers

Morning peeps! I guess I'll move my vacation today. On the plus side, y'all get 4 more months of my count downs!


----------



## Chuckers

So let's start the count down now!

Only 3 months, 29 Days, 15 Hours, 25 Minutes, and 22 Seconds
OR

17 Weeks
121 Days
2904 Hours
174240 Minutes
10454400 Seconds.

I can wait 121 Days, it's the 10,454,400 seconds that kill me.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Like everyone else I am keeping a close eye on Irma. I have family in Georgia and South Carolina, but I think they will be okay where they are. I'm most concerned about my friends who live in south Florida.

Chuckers - I'm sorry you have to postpone your vacation.  January should be a fun time to go though.

I'm off to go live my super exciting life. Today I get to do laundry and put new license plates on my car.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Chuckers

Now I am currently on the phone fighting with Delta to get my miles back that I used to upgrade the first set of flights and then using them to upgrade the new set of flights. I have a clueless customer service rep. I've explained the situation to her 4 times and she comes back with "I see that your original flight was Delta Comfort +, your new flight is Basic. I can upgrade your new flight to Comfort +, but there will be a charge for the difference in fares."  Ummm... No.


----------



## keishashadow

It was most excellent dudes 

Love my Tim Curry, was worried for nuthin

Chuckers great attitude!  Counting on fingers & toes, looks like 2nd weekend in January?  A nice time, crazy cold snap last year for us a few days.  MK was, as expected, slammed on MLK, otherwise crowds were fine @ both U & WDW.  SW was d-e-a-d but many of the rides weren't running mid week either, including the penguin attraction & the water ride.  Told they only have been opening them in off season on the weekend then.  Not sure how that goes now.

Tink - i just saw ATL was on fringe, thinking it might head more towards mac.  What track are you following?  The spaghetti monster is still all over the place.  Look for ARS

This is from 5 hours ago

Have you considered trying to flip it over to early Wednesday if SWA will work with you?


----------



## kohlby

Checking in.  Took a break from Hurricane prep and went to Epcot last night and saw Fuel.  It was nice to have a break.  I really needed it.  I'm very glad they're saying cat 2 now.  Hoping that stays or decreases.  I'm almost right on the line of the very, very center.  I'm less than five miles east from that so hoping it shifts.  It's going to have to shift quite a bit to get me out of the eye though.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> It was most excellent dudes
> 
> Love my Tim Curry, was worried for nuthin
> 
> Chuckers great attitude!  Counting on fingers & toes, looks like 2nd weekend in January?  A nice time, crazy cold snap last year for us a few days.  MK was, as expected, slammed on MLK, otherwise crowds were fine @ both U & WDW.  SW was d-e-a-d but many of the rides weren't running mid week either, including the penguin attraction & the water ride.  Told they only have been opening them in off season on the weekend then.  Not sure how that goes now.



Luckily, I am there the week BEFORE MLK day. MLK is the 15th, I leave on the 14th. I'll do a day at Disney and I'll skip SeaWorld if the coasters aren't running. 

I'm kinda ticked at myself right now tho.. I canceled my MNSSHP ticket yesterday and was told I get a refund. This morning I got an email from Disney saying they've cancelled the party and I had a choice of a refund, a MNSSHP ticket for another date, a MVMCP ticket, or a 1 day pass with park hopper option good for 2 years. If I had known that I would have picked the park hopper!! I am on the phone with them now (on hold) to see if I can change my option if it's not too late.


----------



## tink1957

Take care kohlby 

@keishashadow ...If my flight gets cancelled I will try for Wednesday.  My flight leaves at 1:30 So hoping for the best.  If the forecast holds, we will get to the airport after the worst has passed but our flight will probably be delayed.

I hate waiting


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, waiting is not the fun part either Tink.  I think you have a good chance to get in on Wednesday.  I'd not give up my seat though.  I assume, unless enough damage, airport will be back in order and planes arriving early Tuesday morning.  Quite the back up of unlucky travelers cancelled flights and fighting for a new one.  I had to do that for a blizzard at home.  Took two extra nights, and a connecting flight to get home.  Stressful was the word.  At least our works were also closed the days we missed by the delay.

Chuckers, glad to see a new countdown.  Make sense to switch.  I hope all works out with Delta.  You should get what you had before.  

Kohlby, thanks for checking in.  Hope this is like Matthew and not a big deal for those around the parks and the parks.  Matthew was in the middle of my trip, so 2 days stuck in a hotel room was not that bad.  At least I could walk around the resort and got a bus to the overly crowded Disney Springs.  Took the boat back.  Stay safe, you and your family.

Charade, nice to see ya.  Hope school is going well for your Junior in the Senior High.  My little one is fine, and was not too happy with her schedule before school, but once she started school, all okay.  Seems to like her teachers.  And sigh.  She has her eye on over the knee boots.  So far, have not seen color and heal size she wants.  I am sure more boots will be flooding the market soon enough.  All the summer stuff is in the back or gone.  Fall colors in all the stores.

Time for tea, cool inside, but the outside is a glorious yellow out.  Sun almost all day so far.  Loving it.  

Need more tea.


----------



## macraven

_in case you did not see my thread, will do part of it here:_

Universal Orlando:
*Hurricane Irma Update: Resort to Close at 7pm on Saturday, September 9 – More Details Below (updated 9/8/2017 at 12:30pm)
Hurricane Irma Update: Resort to Close at 7pm on Saturday, September 9 – More Details Below (updated 9/8/2017 at 12:30pm)
Out of concern for the safety of our Team Members and our guests, Universal Orlando has made the following operational changes due to Hurricane Irma:
*

*The theme parks and CityWalk will close at 7:00pm tomorrow (Saturday, Sept. 9). We will be fully closed on Sunday and Monday. As such, Team Members scheduled to report after 7pm on Saturday night should not report to work on Saturday night. We anticipate normal operating hours on Tuesday, Sept. 12.*
*Our on-site hotels are currently at full capacity and will remain operational as they focus on taking care of our on-site guests.*
*As previously announced, we will hold our Rock the Universe event at Universal Studios Florida tonight, Friday Sept. 8 and will welcome Saturday ticket-holders tonight as well. The event will be cancelled on Saturday night and Sunday morning.*


----------



## macraven

_think disney is just released info now for their closing plans_


----------



## Chuckers

Turns out I used my mileage as money so the mileage doesn't get refunded and the money was put towards the new ticket. It ended up being $160 extra to upgrade to comfort +, but I did it anyway. 

I just booked a room close to Six Flags Great Adventure for next weekend. At least I'll get my coaster fix in!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _in case you did not see my thread, will do part of it here:_
> 
> Universal Orlando:
> *Hurricane Irma Update: Resort to Close at 7pm on Saturday, September 9 – More Details Below (updated 9/8/2017 at 12:30pm)
> Hurricane Irma Update: Resort to Close at 7pm on Saturday, September 9 – More Details Below (updated 9/8/2017 at 12:30pm)
> Out of concern for the safety of our Team Members and our guests, Universal Orlando has made the following operational changes due to Hurricane Irma:
> *
> 
> *The theme parks and CityWalk will close at 7:00pm tomorrow (Saturday, Sept. 9). We will be fully closed on Sunday and Monday. As such, Team Members scheduled to report after 7pm on Saturday night should not report to work on Saturday night. We anticipate normal operating hours on Tuesday, Sept. 12.*
> *Our on-site hotels are currently at full capacity and will remain operational as they focus on taking care of our on-site guests.*
> *As previously announced, we will hold our Rock the Universe event at Universal Studios Florida tonight, Friday Sept. 8 and will welcome Saturday ticket-holders tonight as well. The event will be cancelled on Saturday night and Sunday morning.*



I would have lost two days of my vacation and I probably would have been miserable. But RPR definitely has one room available for Sunday and Monday night now...


----------



## macraven

_Tink you should be fine for the hotel as Tuesday will be back to a normal day for UO
i haven't checked the SW site so don't know when they will have anything up._

_Too soon now and maybe Tuesday will be a smooth flight day.
All the peeps already booked will have a seat so you could be fine_


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, nice to see ya.  Hope school is going well for your Junior in the Senior High.  My little one is fine, and was not too happy with her schedule before school, but once she started school, all okay.  Seems to like her teachers.  And sigh.  She has her eye on over the knee boots.  So far, have not seen color and heal size she wants.  I am sure more boots will be flooding the market soon enough.  All the summer stuff is in the back or gone.  Fall colors in all the stores.



We are already 4 weeks in and so far things are going well with the exception of one annoyance. My daughter is taking a pre-calculus class that is dual enrollment with the local community college.  She has an IEP at her school (high functioning ASD), so I contacted the community college's disability services to see if she needed anything on file with them.  (Her high school keeps stressing that that have to follow the community college's rules for the dual enrollment classes.) I have been trying to set up a meeting at the college, but it has been cancelled twice. I was told to call back and reschedule. I called today and there was no one in the office who could help me. Ugh!

Over the knee boots?  Is this one of the new "in" things for fall?  I have absolutely no fashion sense.


----------



## Chuckers

@tink1957 Looks like I'll have to find another time to buy you a drink! Enjoy VB for me, I think it will be too cold for me to go in January!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> We are already 4 weeks in and so far things are going well with the exception of one annoyance. My daughter is taking a pre-calculus class that is dual enrollment with the local community college.  She has an IEP at her school (high functioning ASD), so I contacted the community college's disability services to see if she needed anything on file with them.  (Her high school keeps stressing that that have to follow the community college's rules for the dual enrollment classes.) I have been trying to set up a meeting at the college, but it has been cancelled twice. I was told to call back and reschedule. I called today and there was no one in the office who could help me. Ugh!
> 
> Over the knee boots?  Is this one of the new "in" things for fall?  I have absolutely no fashion sense.




Me neither, but little one definitely does, though only picks and chooses the styles she likes.  I would never wear them.  Fashionista she is.  

Sorry to hear your college giving you the run around.  Yep, her pre-calc is also a college course too.   She's one of the few juniors.  Most are seniors or college kids.


----------



## Charade67

I got an email from my sister in Atlanta. She asked if she and her daughter could stay with us if they have to evacuate. I don't think it will come to that. I'm praying it won't be necessary. My sister and I get along best when we are nowhere near each other.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I got an email from my sister in Atlanta. She asked if she and her daughter could stay with us if they have to evacuate. I don't think it will come to that. I'm praying it won't be necessary. My sister and I get along best when we are nowhere near each other.


What state are you in?
Thought you were in the south


----------



## Charade67

I'm in Virginia now. 
I used to live in North Carolina, FLorida, and Georgia.


----------



## macraven

So no rain for you!

Is sissy coming to stay with you?
Atlanta should only get the rain about the same I will get

Possible some wind but not enough info out about that yet
Will not happen until mon-tue


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> So no rain for you!
> 
> Is sissy coming to stay with you?
> Atlanta should only get the rain about the same I will get
> 
> Possible some wind but not enough info out about that yet
> Will not happen until mon-tue



Am I a terrible person for saying I hope it doesn't come to that?  I can only handle my sister in small doses, and my niece drives me crazy. 
I think we have rain in the forecast for next week, but right now it is really nice outside.


----------



## macraven

_No way would I have a relative camp out in my living room

None of them likes or tolerates cats

And I have two of them

Char, you're not a horrible person _


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Charade, not a terrible person.  Love my siblings, but would not want to live with any of them.  Visit, yes, stay, no.  

Well. We had crappy electricity lately, seems our neighborhood had a 60 or so year old transformer that was on its last legs.  It was huge, and rusty.  After loosing power for several hours, lights now on.   Shining new one.  Actually glad it happened now, as the weather is pleasant right now, then in the cold and snow.

BBQ for dinner.  Darn, older one ate all the mashed.  Time for coffee, it is a cool evening.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _No way would I have a relative camp out in my living room
> 
> None of them likes or tolerates cats
> 
> And I have two of them
> 
> Char, you're not a horrible person _



Well...we would actually put them in the basement.  We've turned the basement bedroom into an office of sorts. We have a daybed and a sofa in that room.
My sister has a cat, and that would be the problem. My cat has been an only cat almost all of his life. He is rather ornery. I don't know what would happen if we brought another cat into the house.


----------



## keishashadow

kohlby said:


> Checking in.  Took a break from Hurricane prep and went to Epcot last night and saw Fuel.  It was nice to have a break.  I really needed it.  I'm very glad they're saying cat 2 now.  Hoping that stays or decreases.  I'm almost right on the line of the very, very center.  I'm less than five miles east from that so hoping it shifts.  It's going to have to shift quite a bit to get me out of the eye though.



Guess this is your 'official' welcome to Florida?  You have to be nervous wreck. Is this your first storm? Better prepared/safe than sorry.  Post how you weather the storm.



tink1957 said:


> Take care kohlby
> 
> @keishashadow ...If my flight gets cancelled I will try for Wednesday.  My flight leaves at 1:30 So hoping for the best.  If the forecast holds, we will get to the airport after the worst has passed but our flight will probably be delayed.
> 
> I hate waiting



Me too in general, this would be on my last nerve.  You seem very calm IMO.

Bet all will go off as planned.  Many will cancel their plans outright as it's so easy with SWA. If you do have to shift over to Wednesday may find plenty of open seats.  If anything, bet the parks will be markedly slower that week.

Here's link to SWA's policy on IRMA.  If anything if there is another flight the same day you'd prefer, would likely be accommodated to switch to another/better flight the same day, earlier or later to suit your preference.

https://www.southwest.com/html/advisories/swa_travel_advisory_2017841504542489393.html


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I don't know what would happen if we brought another cat into the house.



I do... just keep them in separate rooms. They'll hiss through the door a little, but they'll be safe.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  We have sun.  Report, a beautiful fall day on tap today.  

Stay safe Metro, Kohlby and all those that will feel Irma's wind and wet later today into the next 2 days.  May you dodge the bulk of the storm.


----------



## wagman67

Charade67 said:


> I got an email from my sister in Atlanta. She asked if she and her daughter could stay with us if they have to evacuate. I don't think it will come to that. I'm praying it won't be necessary. My sister and I get along best when we are nowhere near each other.



I've got five of those and don't want to be around any of them...not really...love them all...two I could probably live with...one I just don't know very well...the other two, I...umm...yeah, love them, too...let's go with that.

We have a couple of friends that had to move to Homestead for work...they literally moved all their stuff in on Wednesday. They say 'timing is everything', not 'timing loses everything'.

Friday night football update: we played a team we had never played and did not know anything about them...they turned out to be a solid team, but we did win 17-7. My youngest got his third start...the starter was supposed to be back, but after warm-ups, it was my youngest in for all of the practice snaps. They went to the locker room, before the start of the game, and when they came out, the starter had taken off all his pads. So, I am guessing he tweaked his injury (groin) again. I am happy my son is starting, but I would much rather see the senior out there, able to play his senior year...he has worked hard and I hope he recovers. It is terrible to have a week to week injury...sometimes it is best to know how long you will be out or that you are done. I don't think my son was as well prepared, because he wasn't starting and did not take reps in practice, this week. He wasn't so good in the first half, but came out and made some good adjustments in the second half and had a solid second half.

Chuckers, sorry about your trip. Really hope you have better luck in January.

Tink, I hope Irma doesn't slow you down any...good luck.

Everyone in the danger zone, please take cover and take care. 

Mac, it is still going to be a pretty bad storm when it reaches you, so stay dry. We are expecting the final death knell, up here, on Tuesday or Wednesday....just some rain and wind.

Schumi...wherever you are, I know you are having fun...keep it up...how many days until the big 50?


----------



## macraven

Wags
Hope you had a great 21st anniversary celebration on Thursday!!

I know you had mentioned it this week and I thought to myself, this is one dude who adores his wife
Not all men are good with special dates

With you both working hope you two can go out and do something fun this weekend


----------



## buckeev

Stay safe y'all!


----------



## Monykalyn

Soccer Saturday.  Mines number 4 in pink


----------



## Lynne G

Nice MonyK.  We are in the middle of soccer too.  Expensive even more as some girls did not return.  Ugh.  At least last year's uniform good for this year.   

Just chilling.  Lovely fall feeling night.  

Hope all are safe and will have a good night. Take care homies.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Planning on spending the day on the couch watching TV until the power get knocked out...hoping it doesn't but it seems likely. This morning is cloudy with some light rain...nothing heavy expected until this evening into tomorrow morning. Orange County has a curfew which starts tonight at 7PM and ends tomorrow at 6PM but not planning driving anywhere. If the track keeps moving to the West and into the Gulf the better for  us but we'll see what the day brings.


----------



## tink1957

Metro West said:


> Morning all! Planning on spending the day on the couch watching TV until the power get knocked out...hoping it doesn't but it seems likely. This morning is cloudy with some light rain...nothing heavy expected until this evening into tomorrow morning. Orange County has a curfew which starts tonight at 7PM and ends tomorrow at 6PM but not planning driving anywhere. If the track keeps moving to the West and into the Gulf the better for  us but we'll see what the day brings.


Take care Todd 

I'm still on for my flight Tuesday, just checked with a SW customer service representative and all flights before 1:00 p.m. are cancelled...glad mine is at 1:30 but we will have to see what tomorrow brings to Atlanta and our area which is in Irma's path....sometimes I question my sanity but I can't get my vacation days back so it's now or never.


----------



## macraven

_Stay safe metro 

Tink bet you are glad you booked an afternoon flight 
Lucky ducky !_


----------



## Lynne G

Yo, Sunday it is.  All take care.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Stay safe metro
> 
> Tink bet you are glad you booked an afternoon flight
> Lucky ducky !_


Yeah, I have my ex to thank for that, he didn't want to drive us to the airport at the crack of dawn and the 1:30 flight was the cheapest option.


----------



## Metro West

We are starting to get heavy rain bands and some winds here in Western Orlando. Not bad yet. Tonight will tell the tale.


----------



## macraven

_Hang tight Metro!_


----------



## macraven

_I have two different power charges 

Had to go to CVS for lighting cords

Charging them up for Wednesday 
Been release our power outrage will be Wednesday 

No home phone so need cell to keep in contact with brother, aunt and cousin in Tampa Bay, Flagler Beach and town north of Orlando

Last night my widowed 91 yo aunt in Tampa told me if I call her and she does not answer, do a call for help on her 

Sunny and in the 80's here for me

Hope all are doing fine and stay safe_


----------



## tink1957

Just got a call from our emergency alert system for a tropical storm warning through Tuesday morning ...what fun 

Can this trip get more stressful?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, hope you and your Aunt stay safe.  That goes for Metro and Tink too.  We had beautiful blue skies and 79 degrees, meant a good fall day. 

Football game over, so older one happy.  He thought the English games this morning, were not great teams.  Liked the English soccer games yesterday more.

Feel so sorry for all those that lost power, and hope none get flooded.  That storm surge is crazy.  Also hope those in Houston are better.  

Now what for dinner.  Little one's friend took her to see IT.  Not me.  I better not be the front or last in the conga line.  Just saying Mac.


----------



## Bluer101

It's been nothing but rain and wind down here, very nasty.


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe and dry Bluers.  Nice to see ya post.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all in Irma's path have made it okay after she left.    Hope Metro and all others did not loose power and themselves and property are good.  Hugs. 

The sun is out, and it's Monday.  A yawning one. Apparently, the week-end was not enough downtime.  Cool, as 50 overnight.  But, will be close to 80 by afternoon.  Yeah, I am not ready for Fall yet.  Well, maybe.  This week-end was very lovely, and enjoyed outside quite a bit.  Went biking with little one, and hung out wash.  Ah, it's the back to school time of year.

Have a nice day all.  Hope all are doing well, and thinking hard of all the homies effected by Irma.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies!


----------



## Chuckers

Morning All! I hope it's a Happy Monday for everyone and that all in Irma's wake and path are safe and sane.

I've started my count down again on my work white board... my co-workers who know about it are just going to roll their eyes.

3 Months, 26 Days, 17 Hours, 54 Minutes, 22 Seconds

Or

17 Weeks
118 Days
2832 Hours
169,920 Minutes
10,195,200 seconds

Or

Feels Like Forever. Again.


(Edit: Had to change my ticker....)


----------



## keishashadow

Saw on FB Marcie is safe & sound 

Heard from Carole - she was able to reschedule things around

Other than Kohlby checking in, looks like all the homies have weathered the storm - yea!

Steve - u check out the homestead yet?  Hope the storm surge missed you completely

Tink probably has no nails left .  Fingers crossed flight holds.  LOL if i got into a car with my ex, I'd bet big $ I wouldn't come out alive

Mac is probably waiting for her satellite to go south tomorrow with all the rain she's likely to get.

It's been chilly for weeks, I'm on a cooking bender.  Last few days made beef stew & two different soups.  Today fried zucchini & antipasta with garden's remnants. Closed our pool this weekend, put away much of lawn decor/furniture.  Oh, how i *hate *fall.


----------



## tink1957

I've been packing all morning to take my mind off of things...woke up at 3:45 and couldn't get back to sleep.  

The wind is blowing all the trees around my house and it's making me nervous about what's to come...yep Keisha, no nails left ...wind speed is only 24 now.

The flight is still on as of a few minutes ago, I did early bird check-in so I should know our boarding group at 1:30.

Glad Carole made it to NY safely.

Take care to all in Irma's path ...funny every time I type it wants to change to Iran's.


----------



## Chuckers

Good Luck, @tink1957


----------



## macraven

_Tink, you will be fine.
Just make the sure the ex has gas in the car to get you to the airport....


We started the rain early this morning.
So of course no tv......

and with all the rain wil have to have the lawn moved twice in a week....._


----------



## macraven

_Tink
also read that atlanta airport opens at noon tuesday.

you picked a perfect time to leave as your flight is still on._


_saw this on twitter_
*Orlando Intl Airport*‏Verified account @MCO
Hurricane #Irma Update - 9/11/17 AM No scheduled flights today at MCO & teams standing-by to assess damage. Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## kohlby

We are safe.  I don't want to do that again.  The east edge of the eye wall went directly through where we are.  I didn't get a lot of sleep last night but we made it through fine.  Just a couple very mild leaks.


----------



## Lynne G

I hope all goes well, and you fly in with no issue tomorrow Tink.  Crossing fingers and toes, mummy dust too.  Hang in there, the storm will pass.

Mac, sorry to hear Dish went out again.  Hope the rain and wind do nothing to ya or house.  Moving your your lawn?   Love typos.

Keisha, yeah, Fall stinks when the temp goes down.  Went for a walk for lunch, beautiful out.  Not a cloud in that big, blue sky.  70 out.  Sunglasses are used.  Yes!  Made my own meatballs and had them last night.  Not as industrious as you in the cooking department.  Will be cooking steak on the grill tonight.  Don't think my Dsis has wintered her pool yet.  She has a sun cover and heater, so I guess she'll wait another week or two. Usually, mid October is when she stops.  

Glad Schumi could change things around.  Wasn't sure when she was to fly south.  RPR will be waiting for her.

Also glad Marcie is okay, Kohlby too, and hope Bluers can return to see no damage to their new digs.   Kohlby, thanks for letting us know.  Hopefully a better sleep tonight.

Like the new countdown Chuckers. 






  I need coffee.


----------



## macraven

_glad you are safe kohlby
_


----------



## macraven

_yea Lynne, when it rains, no tv
but probably just more reruns of Law and Order....lol

going to cable when dish contract is up..


freezing here for us.
55 and steady rain

but, wil be back up to the 70's on thursday and friday back to 80's
just dark, dreary, rainy thru wednesday this week

ac has ran non stop this year until the other day.
now it is heat on for a few days
then back to ac....

was thinking about all the homies last night and today.
good thoughts for all !_


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello Monday!
Kiddo made it through just fine, party in her apartment (apparently they took in some loners/strays from other apartments so they wouldn't be alone). Even the complex cat (and her kittens) came through fine. Lots of wind, branches but no car damage nor leaks. Resort CM's are to report as soon as they can for clean up (disney sending busses at 1, 2 and 3 pm).  She said the weather today there is gorgeous.

Hope all the Irma targets came through safe and sound (and that the remnant blows out quickly!)

Whammied with a cold Sunday. Didn't do much yesterday (thank goodness nervous energy had be very productive Saturday-house cleaned, laundry done, beds changed, and even windows cleaned).  Watched the Walking dead marathon (between flips to baseball and football). I think Maggie is gonna make it to the end, she is now my favorite character.

Does anyone else feel the pumpkin spice craze is getting out of hand? Pumpkin spice throat lozenges anyone?


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, pumpkin pie filling is the only pumpkin stuff I like.  Pumpkin coffee? Eew.  I'm with you MonyK.  And happy to hear DD was good with the hurricane, and had no damage to speak of.  Hope her foot is getting better too.  Hope you are feeling better also.


----------



## tink1957

Just checked in with SW and got A group...things are looking up 

If only this pesky breeze would go away...winds way up.


----------



## macraven

_I like pumpkin pie 
That is it for pumpkin for me_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I like pumpkin pie
> That is it for pumpkin for me_



Pumpkin pie is great when you substitute chocolate for the pumpkin.


----------



## tink1957

Power just went out.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Power just went out.


----------



## tink1957

Power came back on and the winds died down for a little bit...now lights are blinking again...its gonna be a long night.

Glad I got most of my stuff done early.


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hey, Homies!

Long time no posts. My heart and money are with you in Florida. Glad the worst part of the storm is over, now to avoid the hidden dangers of falling limbs, glass, etc.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> Hey, Homies!
> 
> Long time no posts. My heart and money are with you in Florida. Glad the worst part of the storm is over, now to avoid the hidden dangers of falling limbs, glass, etc.



Hey homie!
Glad you stopped in

Been a long 2+ years since we heard from youse 

And you have been missed here


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> Hey homie!
> Glad you stopped in
> 
> Been a long 2+ years since we heard from youse
> 
> And you have been missed here



I have missed you, too! I'm too busy for my own good all the time, and we haven't been able to get to Universal for years. Hopefully next year, but we've already got Cedar Point on the schedule for June. We've never been, and we're all roller coaster enthusiasts.


----------



## Bluer101

Well made thru another hurricane. Home damages down here are not to bad. The trees took the normal beating. Spent the day cutting trees and removing shutters. Never lost power where we stayed as it's walking distance to a FPL station. Finally made it to our new home and home is ok but the cleanup was long process. Just glad we are ok as it could have been bad. Lots of homes in my neighborhood lost patio enclosures. 

Through the last major hurricane we were out of power and water for 3 1/2 weeks. 

Hope everyone north of us is doing ok too. Crazy hurricane for sure


----------



## keishashadow

Yet another brick in my Fall wall lol



Chuckers said:


> Pumpkin pie is great when you substitute chocolate for the pumpkin.



There's one in every crowd

Although i do make a mean pumpkin pie 



Tinker-tude said:


> I have missed you, too! I'm too busy for my own good all the time, and we haven't been able to get to Universal for years. Hopefully next year, but we've already got Cedar Point on the schedule for June. We've never been, and we're all roller coaster enthusiasts.



Woohoo!  CP is awesome.  Highly recommend 'onsite' for the extra hour AM entry.  Castaway bay a fav, short drive on causeway & small but adequate WP to keep the kiddo's attention

Kalahari pretty cool too, can hit traffic on drive in to the park.


----------



## macraven

Glad it turned out fine for you
Don't need to come home to a flooded or damaged house


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear from ya Bluer.  Good house had no real issues and poor trees, and I am sure clean up was hard.  

Massive hurricane.  All we saw when vacationing in the keys the week before is almost unreal now.  As well as Homestead where we spent some time, as well as FLL.  Will take weeks for all of FLA to be more back to normal.


----------



## Robo56

Evening everyone . Has been a bit stressful for past few days for everyone.

Spoke with our neighbors in Florida. Had some flooding in our neighborhood and it is receding slowly. Does not appear to be any severe home damage in neighborhood. Some trees down and limb debris. They said the power was out from 7 pm yesterday and it came back on at 4:30 pm today. They seemed to be in good spirits all things considered.

My sister does not have power at her house in Orlando. Was told it will be out for 3 or 4 days. 

Nephew and his wife and kiddos left Orlando Friday afternoon and they drove all night to get to Southern Indiana. Had everyone over for a meal Saturday. Lots of prayers answered for safe travels. 

Kohlby so glad to hear you and yours are ok.

Hope the bluer family is ok and no damage to their new home. 

Hope tinyd and her family are ok. 

Tink hope you are able to get your flight out tomorrow for your vacation.

Sounds like Universal and Disney will be open for business tomorrow. 

Mac, Lynne, Keisha

19 days
2 hours 
40 minutes
25 seconds 
Until we leave for vacation 


Continued prayers for all.


----------



## Robo56

Glad to hear all is well with the Bluer family.


----------



## macraven

_My countdown is 17 days until I get the next set of X-rays for the foot

Then .......shop, pack and leave in 19 days

Robo you have great neighbors in Florida!_


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> There's one in every crowd



I am definitely that one!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, thanks for letting us know all is good.  Glad to hear you and family are all okay, as well as homes.  Nice your neighbors updated you. 

It is Tuesday, and while 4 degrees warmer start, it's muggy.  Yes, even up here, we'll feel the wet of Irma.  It was so overcast this morning, my car thought high beams were needed in parts of my drive.  Sigh, Fall is here.  But, since the wind is from the South, still around 80 today.  Then, gray for the rest of the week, but with showers, and no expected flooding.  The picture perfect weather is now on hold.  I think yesterday was one of the best weather days we've had in some time.  Warm, low humidity, bluer than blue sky, and sun all day.  Well, today, hello low weather system.  Yeah, you just had to take some of the remaining moisture.  Umbrella in car.  My luck, it wlll be showers during commutes. 

But, tacos today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

_A stay at home day
Cold and raining here _


----------



## Robo56

Morning 




macraven said:


> Robo you have great neighbors in Florida!





macraven said:


> _A stay at home day
> Cold and raining here _




Mac I do have great neighbors in Florida. They are so sweet. 

Hope the foot X-rays are good when they are taken.

It's cool and rainy here also this morning too.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday All!

Good to see people checking in after Irma! Glad everyone is in one piece.


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels tink!_


----------



## tink1957

On our way to the airport now

Red lights are blinking red in Newnan..
Glad we left early.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Good to hear from ya Bluer.  Good house had no real issues and poor trees, and I am sure clean up was hard.
> 
> Massive hurricane.  All we saw when vacationing in the keys the week before is almost unreal now.  As well as Homestead where we spent some time, as well as FLL.  Will take weeks for all of FLA to be more back to normal.



If not longer

Has to be weird to think u were just there



Lynne G said:


> Robo, thanks for letting us know all is good.  Glad to hear you and family are all okay, as well as homes.  Nice your neighbors updated you.
> 
> It is Tuesday, and while 4 degrees warmer start, it's muggy.  Yes, even up here, we'll feel the wet of Irma.  It was so overcast this morning, my car thought high beams were needed in parts of my drive.  Sigh, Fall is here.  But, since the wind is from the South, still around 80 today.  Then, gray for the rest of the week, but with showers, and no expected flooding.  The picture perfect weather is now on hold.  I think yesterday was one of the best weather days we've had in some time.  Warm, low humidity, bluer than blue sky, and sun all day.  Well, today, hello low weather system.  Yeah, you just had to take some of the remaining moisture.  Umbrella in car.  My luck, it wlll be showers during commutes.
> 
> But, tacos today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning homies.



It's been chilly here, yesterday & today supposed to hit mid 70's


----------



## Metro West

Made it through the storm w/o injury...lost a couple of smaller trees which are now laying on my roof. Not sure if there is any damage...power is out...lost power around 9PM Sunday night. Not sure if I will be able to come to HHN this weekend...depends on what's going on with the house. Next time a CAT 4 or 5 storm is heading our way I'm throwing a suitcase in the car and coming North.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Metro, hope the trees did not damage your roof.  Hoping power is restored quickly.  I am sure you would not be the only one thinking of heading north if happens again.  My cousin is near FLL, and lost power this week-end, but got it back this morning.  Down trees with her property too, but not on the house.  

Safe trip Tink.  Hope your plane takes off and lands as scheduled.  Have fun at the dark side!


----------



## tink1957

We made it to the airport and went through security with no lines...just chilling at Longhorn waiting for our flight


----------



## tink1957

Sorry Todd 

Hope your power returns soon and we can meet at HHN.


----------



## Metro West

tink1957 said:


> Sorry Todd
> 
> Hope your power returns soon and we can meet at HHN.


 I know they're busy but it's getting increasingly frustrating when people all around us have their power back and our little bubble is still in the dark. The power just came back on at work so the generator can take a long rest.


----------



## Chuckers

Good luck @Metro West, hope it comes back soon!!!


----------



## tink1957

We're here at Cowfish right now waiting for our food...I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## tink1957

Sorry for the double pics, in all fairness...Trey had one too


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yum!


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad to hear everyone came through with (hopefully) minimal damage. 
Yay to vacation countdowns (even those that had to be reset Chuckers!-when are you going in January?)
Hope the foot passes the xray test Mac!  DD is in her brace another couple weeks as doc thinks she definitely tore some ligaments. But she is walking ok with it. Worked 9 hours on cleanup yesterday (2-11ish) without a break and she was so tired last night apparently she forgot to eat-says today for lunch at work she was so hungry she ate her packed lunch and bought a second lunch. Had to be back at 700 today, but she sounded in good spirits-on her way (after shower and dress up) to ohana's for a roommates birthday celebration, then hitting AK and DHS tomorrow.

First meeting of swim season tonight. And band gearing up for season. And soccer. And I have a day off tomorrow!

As to pumpkin debate-Ok for pie, bread. Maybe one latte for the season. May get fall/halloween decorations down this weekend...


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn I will be going January 7th through January 14th!! I'm SO happy that I get to get excited ALL OVER AGAIN!!! (I'm trying to convince myself.. which is not easy when @tink1957 is there and I was supposed to meet her on Thursday! )


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am glad everyone made it safely through Irma. I can't believe how far behind I've gotten. I kept meaning to post, but somehow never did.
We finally have our meeting with the community college scheduled for tomorrow. Hopefully they won't change it again. I also need to find out if I need to clear it with them for my daughter to take her exam a few days early. SHe has mid terms in December (except for pre-calculus which actually counts as an end of semester grade) and I will be requesting that she be able to take them early. We will be in Florida on the scheduled exam days. 

Wagman67 - Congrats to you son for getting to start a game. We haven't been to any high school football games yet. My daughter doesn't care for football and my husband cares too much. 

Keishashadow - We are opposites. I love fall. It's my favorite season. I could completely do without winter though. 

Monykalyn - Hope you are feeling better. I agree with the pumpkin spice thing. Overkill. I'm not a big fan of pumpkin anyway. I can eat pumpkin pie, but it's never my first choice. 

Chuckers - I like your thinking. Substitute chocolate for pumpkin. Can't go wrong there. 

Tink1957 - Glad you made it to Orlando. Have a great trip.

Well, I'm off to get some sleep. Good night everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

but for Keiha, and those keeping track of what day it is....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hump day indeed.  That day of the week, that all are thinking the week-end will be here in 3 more days.  

For us, the remainder of the storm is upon us, and has given us warmer, and more humid weather.  And, today, we are playing ah, caught a shower, or two.  No downpours, thankfully.  Tomorrow, even more chances to get wet.  Also, once again, we are 4 more degrees higher this morning.  And, no rain to stop the absoutely bright ball of sun arriving this morning.  Clouds will make it a gray day, but for now, a beautiful start.  And, even better, warm overnight tonight too.  That other storm is now being watched by our shores.  Rough surf, and all are hoping not to loose much beach.  Eek, stay away hurricanes and thunderstorms.

Metro, hoping you have power now.  

Tink, so glad you were able to make your trip.  Hope your meal at CowFish was good.  The drinks looked good.

Mac, hope the xrays show healed foot.  Yeah, probably will be packing last minute.  At least I have all that Saturday to get what I need, and make sure the kids have what they need too.  

MonyK, yep, the school year has begun in a flurry.  Little one is now doing her community service at our main hospital.  She'll have to do a report of her service experience at the end of the school year.  I hope she's taking notes on what she is learning and doing.  At least it is close, and older one can take her.  She wants to take the driving permit test soon.  Wants to go with her friend.  That's fine with me, though nervous, as gues who most likely will have to be the adult that logs her driving.  In our state, if you are still a minor have to do hours of driving with an adult before taking the driving test.  Ah, the money just rolls down the street. LOL

Charade, hope all goes well with the college today.  I hope they don't change things, and let your DD take the exam early.  Thankfully, midterms are just ending before we leave for the holidays, and I think my college kid is also done.  I told him just make sure he's done that morning, as we leave on a dinner time flight.  While I don't mind later night flights. after the last time we took a late night flight, it was delayed over 4 hours, and we got into Orlando at 3:30am, finally getting our luggage around 4am, I decided to take an earlier flight.  Hoping no delays this year.    

Wags - hope DS is doing well this week.  Football is big here.  Homecoming was last week, and the senior high was all decked out in the school colors.  

Time for tea.  Enjoy this Wednesday all.


----------



## Metro West

Still no power so I'm going to play tourist for a while. Booking a hotel for tonight through the weekend. I need some sleep...only slept 3 hours last night due to the heat in the house. I'm still planning on making it Friday night but will let you know of any changes.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Metro West

Got a pretty good rate at a place on I Drive so I'm set! I will definitely be there on Friday night.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Got a pretty good rate at a place on I Drive so I'm set! I will definitely be there on Friday night.



Lucky you! I'm surprised they're not price gouging... are most hotels still full or have people gone back to their houses?


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........

Having 2 extra nights in New York.......Jet blue cancelled our flight today, so now flying in to MCO on Friday night around midnight........Concierge at this hotel in NYC have been fabulous and rearranged everything for us. Unfortunately we need to move out of this hotel for next 2 nights as they were fully booked, but they found us a hotel near Trade Centre. Big UN event this week so hotels are full to bursting. 

Loving New York as always.........but looking forward to arriving in Orlando.......albeit late. Not complaining though......will miss opening night of HHN for first time in couple of years........but, best laid plans and all that. Gotta go with the flow........weather is gorgeous here and I think it'll be even warmer in Orlando.........

Todd, glad you're ok, I do have your number with us...........

Off now to get the hotel car to take us to downtown hotel and explore that area.....didn't think we'd have the time to do lower Manhattan and village area, but now we do........

Catch youse later, glad everyone's ok that was affected by it all...........



(Janet and mac.......sent a couple of images.......not sure they sent though..........)


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl Glad to hear your vacation is going well! I love walking around NYC. I haven't done it in years!


----------



## macraven

Hey schumi 
Sounds like all is good for you and Tom

You are doing two vacations in one trip!

Did not get anything from youse but maybe Janet did
No idea?


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> Lucky you! I'm surprised they're not price gouging... are most hotels still full or have people gone back to their houses?


 I didn't have any problems finding anything for this weekend but I'm looking for cheap rooms...if it has a bed and A/C I'm happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that stinks Metro.  At least you'll have a better night sleep tonight.  Cheap is good, if clean.  And yeah, good working AC too.

Schumi, at least you have another hotel because of the cancelled flight.  Yes, the best you can do is enjoy the change in planning.  Glad to hear you are okay, and will flight out on Friday, even if at midnight.  And yes, I am sure they are much warmer than up here.  The Fall in Florida is more like just a little less hot than the middle of summer.  I don't remember needing a coat even when going in the beginning of October.


----------



## keishashadow

Always good to see a smiling camel face . Rain out of our area today, sun is shining. 

The mr surprised me yesterday, bought the replacement wedding band I've been eyeing for last year or so (since i ahem wore out my last one.  It literally split in half, weird.  Store told me many 14K ones will do that since the rub agains the solitaire over the ahem decades of use lol). . 

Returned the favor & snagged sweet 1st row, balcony seats for our annual TSO pre Xmas concert.  Last year forced to work and he missed it.  Hope it works out this year.  If not one of my kids will get lucky.

Now, determined to sit down & finalize the WDW portions of trip (which park/which day then try to juggle FP & set up ADRs).  Haven't even picked days for MNSSHPs let along bought the tix sigh.  I'm spoiled with the delicious lack of planning required for most U trips.



tink1957 said:


> We made it to the airport and went through security with no lines...just chilling at Longhorn waiting for our flight



Fancy pants, i usually grab McD's lol. Enjoy. Did i catch that Andy cancelled his trip?

Carole - here's to a smoooth transition to FLA!

Todd - a styacaction of sorts!  beware those scum sucking, fly-by-night contractors who will inevitably come sniffing around.  Hate to hear those stories.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> I didn't have any problems finding anything for this weekend but I'm looking for cheap rooms...if it has a bed and A/C I'm happy.



Oddly enough, when I was thinking about coming down the day before the hurricane, Disney's All-Stars were the cheapest I found (that were above 1 star rating, that is).


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, did most of my planning for the mouse. If you'd like to say hello during our stay at the mouse, just let me know.  I'll have the military ticket, so can hop to where ever.  To ensure I have a long day, doing the party the day we arrive.


----------



## Charade67

And.....our meeting with the community college has been rescheduled again. I am so unimpressed with this place.

Metro West - Hope you get your power back soon.

Schumigirl - Enjoy your extra nights in NYC. I've only been there once and didn't have enough time to spend there.

Keisha shadow - TSO - Trans Siberian Orchestra? Are you seeing them in Orlando?

Almost time to get back to work.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> Oddly enough, when I was thinking about coming down the day before the hurricane, Disney's All-Stars were the cheapest I found (that were above 1 star rating, that is).


 I stayed there in 1997 (or whatever year the castle was turned into the cake). It wasn't bad just small rooms.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> I stayed there in 1997 (or whatever year the castle was turned into the cake). It wasn't bad just small rooms.



While my resort of choice would be Port Orleans French Quarter, I will do an All Stars when I just need to save/don't have the money. I don't really use the hotel for anything but sleeping anyway. At a moderate or above, I may go use the hot tub when I get home from the parks.. if I am not toooooo wiped out from walking all over the place. 

The only reason I am staying at RPR is because of the free unlimited express pass... but now that I am going in January (and a single rider), I'm wondering if that's even worth it.. I can save money and stay at CCBR. I probably won't change my reservation since it's already paid for anyway.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Chuckers, I wouldn't give up the express pass even if solo.  And I am solo, and so is Mac, and we both stay at RPR, as even though single rider is sometimes better than express, love using the express lines as many times as I want.  Plus, with the Potter stuff now being express, may not have to use single rider on them sometimes.  I like FQ for a mod too, but for my short stay, and solo, doing POP.  Over holidays, we are at FQ, because I'd rather be there with my kids, and my kids do not want to stay at POP.


----------



## Tinker-tude

keishashadow said:


> Woohoo!  CP is awesome.  Highly recommend 'onsite' for the extra hour AM entry.  Castaway bay a fav, short drive on causeway & small but adequate WP to keep the kiddo's attention
> 
> Kalahari pretty cool too, can hit traffic on drive in to the park.



Thanks for the feedback on hotels! I was wondering, and I knew a lot of the Homies have been there.

My younger son with autism is now obsessed with roller coasters and Star Wars. He watches videos of the Cedar Point coasters and builds accurate models of the tracks with card stock. He can tell you the names of each coaster, when they were built, how fast the top speed is, how many feet of track they each have, which coasters have been replaced or re-themed, and any other trivia you may (or may not) want to know.


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> _A stay at home day
> Cold and raining here _


Cold and rainy here in Mississippi, too. Has been for days. I'm not complaining at all; every time it starts raining I feel awful for everyone on Houston and Florida.

FL Homies, I've been off the DIS boards for a long time. I don't know a bunch of you, but my heart and prayers are with you. I'm glad you're safe and that the worst seems to be over.


----------



## Squirlz

Lots of positive news coming out of Key West.  I'm feeling optimistic about flying in 10/6.  If we were driving I'd be worried.


----------



## tink1957

Back in our room for a break, we had an awesome day...rides were walk on like I haven't seen in years.  We rode Kong, FJ, Spidey, had lunch at 3 Broomsticks then took the Hogwarts express to US and did Gringott's and MIB.  The only bummer was Jurassic park and Hulk were closed.  I know JP had minor damage from Irma but not sure why hulk was down.

Metro, glad you're able to get some rest after such a rough week.  Hope to see you Friday for HHN.  We're doing APH night are you?  It's supposed to rain as usual.

Carole, sorry your flight was cancelled but at least you're getting bonus days in NY.  Hope to see you in a few days at our usual place 

Tomorrow is Volcano Bay day...this should be fun


----------



## keishashadow

Tinker-tude said:


> Thanks for the feedback on hotels! I was wondering, and I knew a lot of the Homies have been there.
> 
> My younger son with autism is now obsessed with roller coasters and Star Wars. He watches videos of the Cedar Point coasters and builds accurate models of the tracks with card stock. He can tell you the names of each coaster, when they were built, how fast the top speed is, how many feet of track they each have, which coasters have been replaced or re-themed, and any other trivia you may (or may not) want to know.



Lots of history there to dig through.  He might be interested in googling our experience last year when the power to the causeway went out.  Such a freaky, slow-motion sort of event. At least it didn't happen until the evening hours. 

Biggest impact for us was we had the all day dining deal.  We delayed our dinner and discovered the CS venues were shuttered. Naturally, the family acted like they hadn't eaten for days, despite availing themselves of food every 2 hours that day lol.  A very good deal with the refillable cup.

Strange to be in the back of the park and find our way out to the main stage area (via emergency lights only) darker than you'd think due to all the foliage. The breakers & the campground had to be evacuated as they lost power completely = no bathroom facilities.  Castaway Bay was fine, thank goodness. 

They did refund tickets to guests or offer a replacement for another day & refund on hotel rooms.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> @Monykalyn I will be going January 7th through January 14th!! I'm SO happy that I get to get excited ALL OVER AGAIN!!! (I'm trying to convince myself.. which is not easy when @tink1957 is there and I was supposed to meet her on Thursday! )


Well I miss you by days at beginning and end of trip - we go to pick up the college kid at Disney-her last day is Jan 4th, and I am still debating going for the DCP alumni reunion this year (19-21 january).
I am hoping to at least meet some in October for a drink or snack (will be at POP October 7-11).



Lynne G said:


> Ah, the money just rolls down the street. LOL


NO kidding!!! My almost 15 year old said to me today "you know I will need a car soon right?"  

Very nice here today, gorgeous fall weather so far, although supposed to turn warmer/humid this weekend again. Day off today, back to it tomorrow. Stuffy head annoying but much better than I thought I would be.  Just need the ears cleared up before we leave.

My Disney kid is doing the Caring for Giants tour at DAK on Saturday before she goes to work.  Can I whine a bit and say they didn't have neat stuff like that when I did my program? Although mine was so long ago we could still sit on beach at GF and swim in lagoon...And Figment still had Dreamfinder, Wonder of life pavillion was still open...


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, hope your ears clear up fast and the head cold is done soon.  

So muggy this morning.  Just 2 degrees warmer, 70 to start.  There's a golden glow in the cloud cover.  Another gray day.  The southern air is giving us rain, and more rain, but temps in the 80's.  82 this afternoon, 85 tomorrow.  Summer is not quite done yet.  Umbrellas are the fashion accessory for the next couple days.  

So, this thirsty Thursday, have a drink.  Tea for me, with some ice.  Almost warm inside so far, but I am ready.  Jacket in bag in case the AC cranks way cold, like it did yesterday.  







  Yay!  HHN starts this week-end.  Have fun Tink and Metro.  








 Homies.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Back in our room for a break, we had an awesome day...rides were walk on like I haven't seen in years.  We rode Kong, FJ, Spidey, had lunch at 3 Broomsticks then took the Hogwarts express to US and did Gringott's and MIB.  The only bummer was Jurassic park and Hulk were closed.  I know JP had minor damage from Irma but not sure why hulk was down.
> 
> Metro, glad you're able to get some rest after such a rough week.  Hope to see you Friday for HHN.  We're doing APH night are you?  It's supposed to rain as usual.
> 
> Carole, sorry your flight was cancelled but at least you're getting bonus days in NY.  Hope to see you in a few days at our usual place
> 
> Tomorrow is Volcano Bay day...this should be fun



No.. I'm not jealous at all.. nope.. not me.. no way... 

Glad you're having a great time! Tell us how VB is! (Have a drink for me!)


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> Well I miss you by days at beginning and end of trip - we go to pick up the college kid at Disney-her last day is Jan 4th, and I am still debating going for the DCP alumni reunion this year (19-21 january).
> I am hoping to at least meet some in October for a drink or snack (will be at POP October 7-11).



Darn... One thing I was looking forward to with the canceled trip was meeting some of the people who post on here.


----------



## Metro West

Power is back on! Cable is out but I can live with that. Neighborhoods are still a mess with the debris and will be for a long time.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Power is back on! Cable is out but I can live with that. Neighborhoods are still a mess with the debris and will be for a long time.



YAY!!! A/C!!!!


----------



## kohlby

Chatted with my aunt today.  She still can't get down to the Keys to see the damage to her house.  THey have both a house and a trailer.  The trailer looked like it had extensive damage from what she's been told.  She has no idea on the house.  She also has a house in central FL so she's staying there until they let her go back into the Keys.  

We did AK and DHS yesterday.  DHS was especially eerie.  They took us in an odd way and we were driving for at least 5 minutes without seeing a single worker.  When it was finally time to park, there was one lonely worker.  The rides were walk-ons, even Toy Story was running with half the cars empty.  Hubby and two of the kids may go back tonight to DHS to see the firework show and do a couple quick rides after one child's scouts.  (Last night was just the husband and I).

I'm getting ready for HHN but have no idea what exactly I'm getting myself into!  Husband decided not to go to the TM preview since he didn't want to go alone.  I'm going with a few people from the neighborhood on Sunday.  They all have express so I'll be getting express after all.  (Husband got express for one day for free - so at least the only thing I have to pay for is express for me).  If I like it, I'll come back again but without express next time.  


Metro - Yay for power!!  I've heard a lot of areas still don't have it and they're saying by Sunday for Orange county.  Public schools are still out since so many schools are still without power.  


Chuckers said:


> Darn... One thing I was looking forward to with the canceled trip was meeting some of the people who post on here.


There's a chance I might be there.  We are last minute planners these days though.


----------



## macraven

Rainy and cold 
Feels like I'm back in Chicago


----------



## tink1957

At Volcano Bay now enjoying our premium seating...glad I got it because I got sunscreen in my eyes and am miserable...went to guest services and got eyewash after flushing out my eyes...Trey has disappeared in the meantime...think I'll order a fruity cocktail to ease the pain.

Good thing we got an early start and rode the water coaster back to back and got most of the slides done.

Oh and I had to get a new ap since my old one wouldn't work here even though it works everywhere else since I upgraded to the 3 park.

It is a beautiful place


----------



## keishashadow

Still plugging away on firming up trip, getting nowhere fast other than a coveted BoG dinner res . TP's notices woke me up twice, scared the crap out of me. I thought the notices of availability on beta thing stopped in the dead of the night?  I always think the worst with middle of the night texts with my mom in nursing home kwim?

Loving Lynne's halloween kitty



Monykalyn said:


> Well I miss you by days at beginning and end of trip - we go to pick up the college kid at Disney-her last day is Jan 4th, and I am still debating going for the DCP alumni reunion this year (19-21 january).
> I am hoping to at least meet some in October for a drink or snack (will be at POP October 7-11).
> 
> 
> NO kidding!!! My almost 15 year old said to me today "you know I will need a car soon right?"
> 
> Very nice here today, gorgeous fall weather so far, although supposed to turn warmer/humid this weekend again. Day off today, back to it tomorrow. Stuffy head annoying but much better than I thought I would be.  Just need the ears cleared up before we leave.
> 
> My Disney kid is doing the Caring for Giants tour at DAK on Saturday before she goes to work.  Can I whine a bit and say they didn't have neat stuff like that when I did my program? Although mine was so long ago we could still sit on beach at GF and swim in lagoon...And Figment still had Dreamfinder, Wonder of life pavillion was still open...



My response to said 15 y.o would be:  yes, better get a job quickly & keep those grades up . 

Yep, I'm the mean mom. You want a car, you contribute, no free rides in my house lol

Checking into Pop on 10th, departing 15th. Hoping for refurbed room.  TP has a chance to redeem themselves there with me lol.  No interest in their touring plans but joined to set up auto fax requests for upcoming trips with them after WDW not fulfilling my requests last few years. Figured, worth a shot.

Anybody here use the service?  



kohlby said:


> Chatted with my aunt today.  She still can't get down to the Keys to see the damage to her house.  THey have both a house and a trailer.  The trailer looked like it had extensive damage from what she's been told.  She has no idea on the house.  She also has a house in central FL so she's staying there until they let her go back into the Keys.
> 
> We did AK and DHS yesterday.  DHS was especially eerie.  They took us in an odd way and we were driving for at least 5 minutes without seeing a single worker.  When it was finally time to park, there was one lonely worker.  The rides were walk-ons, even Toy Story was running with half the cars empty.  Hubby and two of the kids may go back tonight to DHS to see the firework show and do a couple quick rides after one child's scouts.  (Last night was just the husband and I).
> 
> I'm getting ready for HHN but have no idea what exactly I'm getting myself into!  Husband decided not to go to the TM preview since he didn't want to go alone.  I'm going with a few people from the neighborhood on Sunday.  They all have express so I'll be getting express after all.  (Husband got express for one day for free - so at least the only thing I have to pay for is express for me).  If I like it, I'll come back again but without express next time.
> 
> 
> Metro - Yay for power!!  I've heard a lot of areas still don't have it and they're saying by Sunday for Orange county.  Public schools are still out since so many schools are still without power.
> 
> There's a chance I might be there.  We are last minute planners these days though.



90% of homes have some form of damage in teh keys.

You (& DH for a 'romantic' night surround by ghouls lol) should consider hopping on Mac's HHN tour on the 6th!



tink1957 said:


> At Volcano Bay now enjoying our premium seating...glad I got it because I got sunscreen in my eyes and am miserable...went to guest services and got eyelash after flushing out my eyes...Trey has disappeared in the meantime...think I'll order a fruity cocktail to ease the pain.
> 
> Good thing we got an early start and rode the water coaster back to back and got most of the slides done.
> 
> Oh and I had to get a new ap since my old one wouldn't work here even though it works everywhere else since I upgraded to the 3 park.
> 
> It is a beautiful place



Sorry, but I'm getting a picture of it in my mind and trying not laugh. Especially with kiddo probably rolling his eyes...at least mine would & ditch me too.  You'll laugh about this, down the road, possibly after the cocktail if it's a stiff one . You do sound miserable.  Did u use the non-tear lotion? It normally works very well.  

Have you done WDW WPs or Aquatica?  Wondering how you'd compare them.


----------



## kohlby

tink1957 said:


> At Volcano Bay now enjoying our premium seating...glad I got it because I got sunscreen in my eyes and am miserable...went to guest services and got eyelash after flushing out my eyes...Trey has disappeared in the meantime...think I'll order a fruity cocktail to ease the pain.
> 
> Good thing we got an early start and rode the water coaster back to back and got most of the slides done.
> 
> Oh and I had to get a new ap since my old one wouldn't work here even though it works everywhere else since I upgraded to the 3 park.
> 
> It is a beautiful place


Sounds like a cocktail or two or three is exactly what is needed to ease the pain!  I hope your eye improves so you can enjoy the sights better!  We still haven't had a chance to go to VB - husband and I are still blocked out.


Keisha - I never knew Touring Plans did automated alerts.  I've never signed up for a membership though.  I've thought about it in the past however.


----------



## tink1957

Trey returned.  Ordered sushi and drinks....I feel better now


----------



## Metro West

tink1957 said:


> Metro, glad you're able to get some rest after such a rough week.  Hope to see you Friday for HHN.  We're doing APH night are you?  It's supposed to rain as usual.


 Not doing the Passholder night this year...might actually come later if it's gonna rain again. I'm sure we'll run into each other somewhere. I think the Hulk might be down because the storm shredded the net under the first drop and they don't want to take a chance on someone on the ground getting hurt by something flying.


----------



## Lynne G

Time for some yays!

YaY! Metro, for at least getting the AC and electric back.  My kids would be still unhappy without the cable though.  Have fun at HHN, if you go this week-end.

Yay, glad you are okay Kohlby.  You should join us at the dark side, or I can say hello at the mouse too in a few weeks.  

MonK, to get the college CP and make another trip to the mouse in January.  Yay!  

Tink, sorry to hear of your eye irritation.  Nice of Trey to get food and drink.  YaY for a nice cold one, or two.

Mac, hope the sun comes out.  It's try to here.  Still pretty gray day, and warm.  YaY! hope the healing is speedy.  No boot for Mac soon.

Keisha, YaY for still planning.  Never paid for TP.  Decided I know enough, and will never follow planning as a whole.  I did pay for character finding mostly for the Halloween and Christmas.  Then I won't renew.

Me, YaY!  Got a ticket for the Chew show.  Afternoon of the 5th.  That means, no seeing me at RPR until later that day.  Was going to come after lunch, now, probably around dinner.  May have snacks.  On the QS plan.  It was so hot last year, I did not eat as much and took a bunch of candy and snacks home.  I can share though.  

Time for lunch.  Not sure, I need coffee, it's kinda cold inside, and I have a royal headache.  Yeah, coffee should hopefully do the trick.  That and maybe some chocolate.  

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

In 30 minutes I leave work to go spend the night at my sister's before driving down to NJ on Friday. Saturday I'll be at 6 Flags NJ for the day.. they start their Screamfest this Saturday. It will not be as scary as Universal, mainly because it's 6 Flags and they're just not that great. But, I'll get to spend the day riding some awesome coasters in the country.. including Kingda Ka!! 415 ft straight up and straight down!1


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Chuckers.  Yep, my kids like that coaster.  Waive, as you go by, as I'm about 45 minutes from that 6 Flags.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne congrats!  Did u get ur tix thru the lottery system?  I gotta rock again it appears wah.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Lynne congrats!  Did u get ur tix thru the lottery system?  I gotta rock again it appears wah.



Yes, and was really wanted the morning.  Guess beggars cannot be choosers.  Good luck.


----------



## tinydancer09

Just another drive by.

I'll be leaving for Orlando 9/19.... Just booked an extra day at SFR. With all the influx of traffic back down south I figure traffic isn't going to be friendly so we are getting a head start. It will allow us to take our time, get a good night rest, and be able to get up and get a whole day of the parks done! Plus, I love SFR and it will help me keep my gold status. We'll be at SFR 9/19-9/20 then switch to RPR For 9/20-24. Then on the 25 we leave for Texas from Orlando. Staying with a friend the night of the 25. Come back to Orlando 10/5..... and not sure about that time. We're doing HHN with friends on 9/21... my birthday. This is the first time I've ever done HHN!! AHHHHH! 

Ive been at the coast the last week. Mom and Dad were supposed to be on vacation in Maine so I came in to run the joint... however. Irma had different plans. When she came around the corner of the coast they got a bit scared and so did our EOC. Mandatory evacs were ordered and we had to hold off and cancel  out guests. Only 5 of them decided to come in after. Cancelled the other 13 and offered refunds. It was the right thing to do. Still annoyed that mom and dad came home, but I understand. They felt that the owners would not be happy about their absense if this actually became a big event here. However, it did not and I pulled off managing and prepping all my houses by myself--- meaning I was able to manage and delegate all my cleaners to help then checked each individual home after them to confirm they were ready. When dad arrived and helped me put thing back together after he said we prepped for a cat 4 when he told me to prep for cat 2 or less... Go big or go home?! lol 

Mom and Dad are now planning a month vacation in January. Surely we won't have a hurricane in January right?! They're hoping to get 4 weeks away this time. I hope it works for them!!! THEY NEED A VACATION! 

Hope all are well. Are the bluers okay? Anyone else in SOFL in the line of that thing?!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> Rainy and cold
> Feels like I'm back in Chicago


We had it surprisingly hot today. I wore a jacket all morning after a week of cold temps, and ended up a hot sweaty mess by 10:30.


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> We had it surprisingly hot today. I wore a jacket all morning after a week of cold temps, and ended up a hot sweaty mess by 10:30.


Summer returns tomorrow!
Mid to high 80's and no rain

Heat off and ac in tomorrow


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, it was warm enough yesterday, older one turned on the AC.  Guess it will stay on, 85 today, and only a chance of rain.  Thankfully, Jose is loopy, and will only give some rain down the shore this weekend, and some rough surf.  No rain from him for us.  


Safe travels Schumi.  Enjoy the good food and spooks.

Have fun Chuckers.  Should be a good day to coaster.  Will be just warm enough, should not be too sweaty.

Mac, glad the cool and gray day is gone.  

Tinker-dude, yep, that is the fall and spring.  Need jacket in morning, forget it in afternoon, then need it at night.  Enjoying this more like summer temperatures.  Sweaty is not my idea of fun though.

Horrible the subway attack in England.  Peace.   My heart goes out to  those harmed and killed.

It is Friday. For that, a wahoo is needed.  Have a great day, and awesome weekend.  

Time for tea, and need to get little one moving.  She is so not a morning person.  Later.


----------



## CoachZ

kohlby said:


> Metro - Yay for power!!  I've heard a lot of areas still don't have it and they're saying by Sunday for Orange county.  Public schools are still out since so many schools are still without power.
> 
> There's a chance I might be there.  We are last minute planners these days though.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Just curious, do the students make up these days of school? Last school year we made up 2 snow days, but the state of Missouri excused our 4 flood days. Yes we have crazy weather in St Louis!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  Hope everyone is bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning. 
 

Mac, Lynne, Keisha 

16 sleeps as Schumi would say till we leave for vacation 

Mac sending vampire dust your way for healing. 

Glad to see tinyd and family faired well after Irma. 

Summer has returned here to Mac. 

Chuckers have a good coaster vacation. 

Metro glad to hear your air is back on. 

To all our homies across the pond heartfelt prayers after another senseless attack on innocent folks


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Well, we finally got our meeting with the college yesterday. Now both sides of the dual enrollment are covered.
Had to go to the doctor's office this morning for blood work. I HATE doing this. I went through 3 people before one of them was confident enough to draw the blood. I have very deep veins and am a slow bleeder.

Chuckers - I've only stayed. At the budget resorts at WDW. Our favorite is Pop Century. I decided to go a little more upscale for Universal though. I really wanted the express passes.

Tinker-tude - My daughter has high functioning ASD. She went through a Star Wars obsession. She still loves it, but isn't quite as obsessed with it as she once was.  We are waiting for that area to be finished before we go back to WDW.

Tink1957 - Glad you are having a good time. I would love to be at a park when it wasn't very crowded.

Monykalyn - My daughter is almost 17 and isn't even driving yet. She may end up buying her own car. I was thinking about letting her have mine (I'm getting a new one for Christmas), but it is almost 15 years old and starting to fall apart. It's at that stage where it's really not worth trying to fix anything that goes wrong.

Metro - Glad you finally got power back.

Kohlby - Hope your Aunt's house was spared from too much damage.

Chuckers - That roller coaster pic you posted is really freaking me out. I can't tolerate heights. My daughter would probably love it.

Tinydancer - I think hurricane season is supposed to be over at the end of December.  I think January should be safe.

Robo56 - I am neither bright eyed nor bushy tailed.

It is a beautiful day here, but since I wok up not feeling very well I think I well spend the rest of the day on my recliner reading a book.

Can anyone recommend a good, free picture hosing site. I don't post pictures very often, so I really don't want to pay for the service.


----------



## Charade67

Is this site running really slow for anyone else?


----------



## macraven

Not for me today


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> Is this site running really slow for anyone else?


Kind of slow here for me too, usually it's the video ads that slow it down for me.

HHN tonight 

Will post later when it speeds up here.


----------



## keishashadow

Howdy partners.  Trying to clear desk of paperwork, fat chance but giving it a whirl

Good weekend all


----------



## tink1957

At Mythos now waiting on our food...both Hulk and JP up and running today, rides all have 5 to 15 minute waits...not bad at all 

To answer your question about Volcano Bay Keisha...it's a toss up between it and TL since they are the only ones I've been to.  There are more slides at VB and the water coaster is the best I've experienced.  Just don't waste your money on the premium seating unless you only want it for the lock box...service is terrible we had to go to the concierge hut to pay our bill since our server disappeared for an hour after leaving the check   I complained to guest services but don't expect much since they didn't seem too concerned.  We were going to get more food and drinks so it's their loss.


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> Robo56 - I am neither bright eyed nor bushy tailed.



There is always hope for tomorrow


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Howdy partners. Trying to clear desk of paperwork, fat chance but giving it a whirl
> 
> Good weekend all




I need to clean my desk off too. I need to get motivated for sure.



tink1957 said:


> At Mythos now waiting on our food...both Hulk and JP up and running today, rides all have 5 to 15 minute waits...not bad at all




Yum Mytho's. Can't wait to be there and have a meal. Have a great time at HHN tonight.


Safe travels for Schumi and her hubby tonight.


----------



## buckeev

Drive By .

Home y'all are ok. Where's Bluer?

Still in Demo mode....I am immune to the smell of Clorox. 
We're back down to 3 families here in our home..Just "evicted" those crazy Floridian evacuees. 
 Got estimates to level the foundation of Cuz's house...Sticker Electrocution! about 20K! (1000 sq. ft, rectangular home). 2-3 months minimum before we can even START remodeling! Hey FEMA, we need toilet paper. 

All Orlando Countdowns are temporarily suspended here. That's cool...Gives me time to try to save Dis GCs!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev
.........


----------



## Lynne G

It is a beautiful day.  Warm already, and such bright sun.

Oh, sorry to hear Buckeev.  What a cost.  Sending mummy dust.  Hugs.

I need tea.  Have an awesome Saturday homies.  Get outside, the weather is lovely.


----------



## macraven

_Good Saturday morning homies _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Charade67

[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm trying to insert a picture and it's not working.


----------



## Charade67

I figured it out.


----------



## wagman67

Another Saturday, another Friday Night Football update.

At the beginning of the year, this was the game that was circled as the most significant. I originally had it as our second toughest game, but some things have changed and, although it is still a big game, I now think we have another in front of it...a few weeks down the road.

We struggled in the Red Zone, last night...getting there and coming up empty with our first four possessions...but we brought it together and came away with a 14-6 win.

The senior starter was back, this week, but my youngest got the start, in front of him. I don't know if they are just trying to ease the senior back in...but he did play the entire game on defense, so not sure.

I got to call the game and had a blast...first varsity call, this year. The booth was really crowded...me, my two spotters, the regular video guy, the regular clock guy, the 25 second clock guy, the sound guy, two internet video guys, three guys with the internet broadcast, a reporter, two coaches and some guy that I think was just annoying people...not really sure what his purpose was. We are also situated between two suites, and a food buffet, right behind us. Gets a bit hard to concentrate, with all that noise. They have to house the radio guys in the visitor's booth, across the field.

By contrast, there are usually 4 of us during JV and Middle School games.

Well, we have a JV game on Monday, and a Varsity bye week, next Friday.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday afternoon. Today was a first for us. We made a trip to a pick & save auto junkyard. The driver's side sun visor on my car won't stay up and I don't want to buy a new one. We tried the junkyard, but the 2 CR-V's they had,  and every other Honda, were all missing the driver's side visor. I guess this is a common problem with old Hondas.

Wagman67 - Congrats on your win. Our team was off last night. I think we are 1-2 so far.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Safe travels for Schumi and her hubby tonight.



Thanks Robo........made it safely here, but it's us.......so it was eventful........lol.......thanks for the good wishes my friend!


Yep, made it to Orlando.........JetBlue were fabulous.......even with our flight cancelled they honoured our even more room seats and extra baggage. Ground crew at both airports were fabulous with help........both airports were a nightmare.........JFK........queued up with 62 flights in front of us as only one runway open......not JetBlue fault.......eventually took off 90 minutes late. Brilliant flight.......what the heck is with those blue chips??

MCO wasn't any better.........while story will follow........

But checked in to RPR around 2.45am.........got to room and it was full of birthday surprises........nice!!! slept for around 3 hours then got up........

Just slept for around 3 hours.......missed happy hour in Club Lounge tonight but we needed a sleep and have loads of wine and champagne in room, all birthday gifts.......will hit HHN at some point tonight..........

Anyway, quick drive by..........hope everyone's good...........


----------



## tink1957




----------



## macraven

l_ooking forward to the MCO story schumi......_


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl Glad you're in your happy place safe and sound! I'm not sure of the date, but Happy Birthday!!!!! 

May your steaks be perfect, the sushi lush and the drinks strong! Happy Vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, a MCO story.  I'm in.  Glad to hear happily enjoying RPR now Schumi.  

It is a beautiful start to another warm day.

Tea is brewing, pound cake in oven.  Haven't made one in some time, but was in the mood.


It is Sunday.  Time to relax.  Good Morning homies.


----------



## tink1957

Mmmm...cake  

Glad Carole made it safely back and 
 we can't wait to hear the airport story.

HHN was fun last night with lighter crowds than opening night.  We got 6 houses done and could have done all but we are in the party till you're feeling tired and then go back to the hotel mindset.  We still have 6 more days of vacation left so we need to conserve energy 

Have a great Sunday homies...coffee time for me   or I just may go back to sleep...


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Tink that's the joy of vacation for sure. You get to sleep when you want, eat when you want and have fun.  So dance like there's no one watching and live like there's no tomorrow. Have a great time.

Schumi so glad to hear you and your hubby made it safely to RPR. Nice to hear when you walked into your room after an eventful journey they had some sweet birthday surprises for your sleepy eyes to behold.



Morning Lynne.

Morning Mac hope you are feeling better everyday.


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday Schumi!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all

Glad to hear good news on the coast TinyD
And holy moly sticker shock Buckeev!


wagman67 said:


> some guy that I think was just annoying people...not really sure what his purpose was.


There is always one of these .

Soccer double header yesterday with one team, supposed to have a game today (other team) but it has been a steady rain all day so far. Game still on. Middle swim practice at same time though. Chickens let me know how unhappy they are with the rain everytime door opens to let dog out.  Or maybe they just want treats...

Well weekend went fast! Sliders and fries for late lunch/early dinner due to sports...


----------



## Lynne G

SCHUMI!


----------



## keishashadow

No, carole, he didn't forget you on your birthday!


----------



## keishashadow

wagman67 said:


> Another Saturday, another Friday Night Football update.
> 
> At the beginning of the year, this was the game that was circled as the most significant. I originally had it as our second toughest game, but some things have changed and, although it is still a big game, I now think we have another in front of it...a few weeks down the road.
> 
> We struggled in the Red Zone, last night...getting there and coming up empty with our first four possessions...but we brought it together and came away with a 14-6 win.
> 
> The senior starter was back, this week, but my youngest got the start, in front of him. I don't know if they are just trying to ease the senior back in...but he did play the entire game on defense, so not sure.
> 
> I got to call the game and had a blast...first varsity call, this year. The booth was really crowded...me, my two spotters, the regular video guy, the regular clock guy, the 25 second clock guy, the sound guy, two internet video guys, three guys with the internet broadcast, a reporter, two coaches and some guy that I think was just annoying people...not really sure what his purpose was. We are also situated between two suites, and a food buffet, right behind us. Gets a bit hard to concentrate, with all that noise. They have to house the radio guys in the visitor's booth, across the field.
> 
> By contrast, there are usually 4 of us during JV and Middle School games.
> 
> Well, we have a JV game on Monday, and a Varsity bye week, next Friday.
> 
> Have a good weekend.



Lol I've never heard of HS football games having suites, with a buffet no less.  Talking about doing it right.

My DSs team upset a top state-ranked team, They're in white.


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Lol I've never heard of HS football games having suites, with a buffet no less.  Talking about doing it right.
> 
> My DSs team upset a top state-ranked team, They're in white.



That is awesome...love good, tight scoring, games...especially when your team comes out on top.

Yeah, we are fortunate to have a new facility that opened when my oldest was a freshman, four years ago...I originally said two suites, but it actually has four...two on each side of the press box. It's a facility that would do a Jr. College proud.

I hope you guys keep rolling. We were ranked 4th, in the state, at 2A, before our game, on Friday. Don't really expect that to change this week. I like that our boys get to rest during this bye week, but I hate having an open week. The last four years, our bye has been the first week...so, when we got to it, we kept at it the rest of the year.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes it is, and I am still yawning.  Warm start to the day, and windy and warm tomorrow, thanks to the Jose coming 200 miles from the shore.  And, there's more coming. There better not be one anywhere near the Orlando area during the first 2 weeks of October.  Just saying.  

Glad to hear you had fun Tink.  Way to enjoy the opening of HHN.  Hope you got a chance to get with Schumi and Metro.  

Great football stuff Keisha and Wags.   Our senior high team lost this weekend.  They haven't been the best for some time now.  Always fun to see all the kids out in school colors. 

Like the test posing Charade.  I hope you post some pictures.  This thread always likes homie picture posts.

Fall soccer is now set, and ah, back to keeping a blanket, chair and plastic bags, as well as changes of shoes and clothes in the car.  I refuse to be cold or not comfy, and let any muddy or wet in my car.  Yep, I am a soccer mom.  

With that, time for another cup of tea.

Have a great start to the work week homies.  Welcome to Monday morning!  Wake up, it's going to be another nice day in the 80s, with some humidity.  The sun is out.  Hello!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday All,

    Had a great time at Six Flags, rode everything at least twice. I even got into a verbal fight with a 13 year old girl who threatened to call security on me.. I told her 'go ahead and call them.' She had no leg to stand on anyway. 
The weather was perfect.. a mix of clouds and sun. And to top it off, while driving home, my new car averaged 40 miles per gallon.. I was amazed! 

@schumigirl  - glad to hear you got to UO 

@tink1957 - Glad you got your vacation, I hope you had a blast!

@Charade67 - Kingda Ka is an awesome coaster. The front seat is the best because when you come down, it's straight down.. one of the most amazing views I've ever had. Also, in the big hill, there's a drop ride. It was build after the picture. The ride takes you almost all the way to the top and then you free fall. The view is amazing and the speed/length of the fall takes your breath away. So cool!

111 days until my vacation!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Monday, indeed!! 60 day vacation dance!! 

Love seeing the high school football enthusiasm in this group! Our HS is a very small 1A school and we struggle to even have enough kids to suit up, but the stands are always full and the support is strong.


----------



## Metro West

Went to opening night of HHN on Friday night and had a blast! It was the busiest I've seen it on opening night in a few years. Did all the houses except for Ash vs. Evil Dead but will do that one Friday night when I return.

My cable/internet is still out at home so I don't have much choice other than to post at work. Plus my data plan is toast this month since none of the Wi-Fi spots around my area work. Comcast won't say anything as to when service will be restored.


----------



## Chuckers

The boards are extremely slow today..anyone else finding this?


----------



## PoohIsHome

Chuckers said:


> The boards are extremely slow today..anyone else finding this?



Running ok in VA.


----------



## Chuckers

Now it seems like they've sped up.. but for about an hour it was taking 2 minutes to update.


----------



## Lynne G

yeah, it was slow, so I left, then when came back, was much better.  

Glad you had fun at Six Flags.  It was a nice week-end.  Almost hot.


----------



## macraven

_still extremely slow for me.......

at the point of not posting until it speeds up


PoohIsHome.....     to our corner of the __darkside!!_


----------



## Charade67

It's been slow for me for the past few days. 

PoohIsHome - I'm in VA too.


----------



## kohlby

Happy happy birthday Schumi!!!!


I am no longer a HHN virgin!   I used express pass and was able to do all the houses, the scare zones, and two shows and still have time left over.  We weren't rushing at all either and didn't use holding pens or anything for earlier entry.  We didn't even make it in right when it opened.  I was with a group of 5 so we went more leisurely than I tend to go when it's just me and my husband.  We had express pass but I won't have that next time I go so it was good to get it all done.  I don't like being startled and didn't know how I would like it but it went well.  The startle isn't the building anticipating type like walking through the darkness of Kong and not knowing.  There are people jumping out everywhere so it wasn't a full startle.  My reaction was to smile/laugh and sometimes wave.  So that was fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Went to opening night of HHN on Friday night and had a blast! It was the busiest I've seen it on opening night in a few years. Did all the houses except for Ash vs. Evil Dead but will do that one Friday night when I return.
> 
> My cable/internet is still out at home so I don't have much choice other than to post at work. Plus my data plan is toast this month since none of the Wi-Fi spots around my area work. Comcast won't say anything as to when service will be restored.



It was empty Saturday night in comparison to what it usually is. Last night was busier though strangely. Hope you get sorted soon with Internet..........

But disappointed in some of the houses this year.......scare zones are either excellent or awful (Purge is awful) Scarecrow is really good as is AHS and The Shining too, but Shining could do better with some scenes. 

Ash Vs Evil Dead was the most ridiculous thing I ever seen......and the worst planned house ever........you walk miles...... 1 minute house and then walk miles back. Badly planned. Won't be doing that one twice. 

Still to see a couple this weekend.........

The whole thing this year is missing a theme and an icon.......everyone seems to be saying the same thing too.......

But still kinda fun! 

Vicki, sorry I missed you........didn't check any emails or Dis for a few days as been so busy........

Just run into Mad Hattered........some of us in here know him well from a couple of years back.......him and his wife were just heading out when I saw them.......nice to see them again.........didn't have a clue who I was till I took the shades off........lol........nice couple!

Loving being here, but so busy...............


----------



## Lynne G

YaY! Schumi is enjoying the HHN.

Metro, I hope Comcast gets you hooked up soon.  That really stinks.  At least the AC is on, and that is good.

Somewhat speedy DIS now.  

Wearing a blanket.  Forgot a sweater or jacket.  AC is cranking and it is not that hot out.  Very nice out indeed.

Time for afternoon tea.  Would be nice to hear that MCO story Schumi.

Mac, hoping all is well.


----------



## Chuckers

I, actually, would have liked to have seen The Shining house. I wanted to also see the Last Bill and Ted show.. I saw it YEARS ago and thought it was great fun.


----------



## Metro West

I had a nice surprise when I came home from work...the cable is back on! WOO HOO!


----------



## keishashadow

Evil dead stinks Bruce Campbell deserves better than that   

Lynne thot of u with the reports jose has inched closer. Hope no heavy rain

Maria turning out to be the witch I guessed. A shame the leeward isles up at bat again

Is it wrong to hope the season has peaked?  Really don't want a repeat this year


----------



## PoohIsHome

Charade67 said:


> It's been slow for me for the past few days.
> 
> PoohIsHome - I'm in VA too.



What part? We lived in Newport News for many years and have been back in the Southwest corner since '13.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. 
Am I the only one here who has no interest in going to HHN? I have never liked things that are creepy or scary. My husband and I once did one of those ghost walk tours in New Orleans. It took me several hours to get to sleep that night. 

Chuckers - That coaster looks cool, but I could never ride it. I can handle mild coasters like Big Thunder Mountain at Disney, but can't do the thrill coasters. I don't do very well with heights. 

Metro - Glad you got your cable back. 

PoohIsHome - I am in central VA. We have been here for 10 years.

Tomorrow Trans Siberian Orchestra tickets go on sale for the Florida shows. I hope I can get good seats. They will be performing on my birthday.


----------



## Metro West

All this talk of Virginia...I was raised in Charlottesville and lived there until 2004 when I moved to Orlando.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

We're moving to Pop today and I just got a text that my room is ready...I got a renovated room too

Sorry I missed you too Carole...seems like dismeets weren't in the cards for me this trip.

Time to get moving...have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

YAY!  Metro is now fully connected.  Glad Comcast came through and hooked ya up.

Pooh and Charade, hope the rain was not too bad from Jose.  We get him visiting today.  Rainy and very gray start to the day.  Cool too, not even 80 today.  But, since he is a fast mover, the rest of the week looks very good.  Ah Fall will be here in days.

Yep, Keisha, a Cat 1 Jose off our shore today. Thankfully, not a Sandy.  More rain as you go East, so just pockets of rain, and 20 to 25 mph winds.  Just not a nice day.  Oh well, so glad was not in KY or FLA when Jose decided to visit.  

And oh Maria.  Those poor islands taking another hit.  

Hello, no Nate better form and head for FLA, and no hurricanes the first 2 weeks of October.  Come on.  Last year was the one and only time.  So many storms this year.  To be on the M name is shocking enough.  











  So, Good Morning homies.  Time to get up and snack on a taco.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - That coaster looks cool, but I could never ride it. I can handle mild coasters like Big Thunder Mountain at Disney, but can't do the thrill coasters. I don't do very well with heights.



I totally understand.. I can ride any coaster, but spinny things sometimes do me in. We have a spinning coaster at our Six Flags (New England) called Pandemonium:







It's a lot of fun.. but if the weight distribution is just right, that sucker really spins! I get a mild nausea feeling for a little bit afterwards. And while I am not afraid of heights, the Sky Screamer, flying swings that go up 10 stories or something, scare the ever bloody hell out of me.. I think it's because I feel my life is in the hands of 4 very thin, about to break, looking chains attached to my chair..


----------



## wagman67

Man, I cannot believe it is Tuesday, mainly because I woke up thinking it was Wednesday...what a letdown.

Hope everyone is having a great week...especially those on vacay, being scared, riding coasters, hanging out...dang, it's really Tuesday?


----------



## Charade67

I'm bummed. I didn't get picked for the TSO verified fan presale. Now I have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear that Charade.  Hope you still get a great seat for your birthday.  It's a nice show.  Took my mom there years ago, in a huge stadium.  Love the music that time of year.  Hey, less than 100 days until Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G

Um Charade, I was on my ticketmaster account, and I could buy tickets for the TSO concerts in my town.  Why are you waiting until Thursday?  I see all 96 dates with tickets for sale.


----------



## Charade67

I can't get in to the Orlando concert without a pre-sale offer code.


----------



## Lynne G

OH, that really does stink Charade.  Here's hoping the tickets are still where you want to be seated.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Just wanted to pop in and say this is the least crowded I've ever seen this place. Not doing HHN though. Just had a snack at City Walk, next, taking the ferry over to check out SF and RPR. Having a great time.


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome AuroraLuv's.  City Walk snack is yummy.  Nice hotels to check out.  I'll be at RPR in 2 weeks.  Hoping for lower crowds too.


----------



## Charade67

Back again. I got bored at work so I started cleaning out my file drawer. I found messages that someone had taken for my boss back in 2010. 

Lynne - We haven't gotten any rain from Jose. We are too far inland. It has been sunny and warm all week. I hope to get good seats at TSO, but I think I will be happy with whatever I get. This will be my first time seeing them live. 

Chuckers - I love the spinning rides as long as they aren't too far off the ground.

Time to fire up the mom taxi. Today is music lessons. I really just want to go home and take a nap.


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say this is the least crowded I've ever seen this place. Not doing HHN though. Just had a snack at City Walk, next, taking the ferry over to check out SF and RPR. Having a great time.



Hope you enjoy both resorts......they are lovely!

Vicki, yes so sorry to have missed you the other night.........hope you're having fun......I think you're at Disney now???? 


Lovely day in Studios today then Hooters for late lunch and an hour or so in Mall at Millenia.........

Parks are quiet, very quiet. 

Sitting in Club Lounge having glass of wine........going offsite for dinner tonight......not sure where yet will decide later, so Tom is driving tonight and is on coffee...........I drove today......well it's only fair it's his turn......... Funny it's always his turn when there's a cocktail on offer at the other end.........lol.........

Having an amazing time here as always.........made to feel so special from all the staff.......and already making plans for next year with a little change in there somewhere...........


----------



## macraven

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say this is the least crowded I've ever seen this place. Not doing HHN though. Just had a snack at City Walk, next, taking the ferry over to check out SF and RPR. Having a great time.




_tuesdays usually are a bit slower in the parks.
have a fun time there!_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Metro West said:


> All this talk of Virginia...I was raised in Charlottesville and lived there until 2004 when I moved to Orlando.



I've always said that if I had to live somewhere besides here, it'd be Charlottesville. The drive from Charlottesville down Afton Mountain to Waynesboro......bliss.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Tuesday? It's only Tuesday? Blimey.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoy both resorts......they are lovely!


 Don't you mean...LUSH!


----------



## macraven

PoohIsHome said:


> Tuesday? It's only Tuesday? Blimey.




_glad you confirmed it has been tuesday today.
feels like a saturday to me.
but then, i'm retired and all the days of the week blend together...._


----------



## Metro West

PoohIsHome said:


> I've always said that if I had to live somewhere besides here, it'd be Charlottesville. The drive from Charlottesville down Afton Mountain to Waynesboro......bliss.


 Yes...that's a beautiful drive in the fall with the leaves changing.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Poohs and Keisha, it's Wednesday.  And that means:






  Yes, that day of the week, that once over the hump, a week-end comes into sight.  Ok, that's for us homies still on a schedule, and those homies who need to know the day of the week.  Hello Wednesday.  Goodbye Jose, just the end of his swirl to go through, and we'll have sun by lunchtime.  A wet morning to start though.  And windy too.  No hoolie wind though.  Just enough to make the trees do a hula.  

with that, I need tea.  Lots of tea.  Woke up with a headache.  It's that darn barometric changes.  Some tea and drugs, and hope it goes away.  Need chocolate too, but none to be had.  May go after a bagel.  Carbs are us.  Yeah, not very enticing, but hey, food is food.  

And for those to celebrate the new year, Shanah Tovah!  

Have an awesome Wednesday homies.* *


----------



## PoohIsHome

Wednesday and I'm home with a sick teen who can't decide from which end he wants to be sick. Ain't life glam?


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm here!  Only day off this week. So much to do, so of course I am procrastinating 
Didn't have time to breathe Tuesday-middle had to be at school by 7:15 for band sectional practice, then off to nursing home 1.5 hours away-thankfully not too busy but they are in inspection window so glad to have time to do hard walk through of kitchen to keep them up to speed. One of the long time cooks there has family in Puerto Rico and he's been pretty distracted. Ugh Maria go away!! Then home long enough to change and grab water then off to soccer practice. Paid mucho dinero for this league and the coach is bad. Just bad. Not teaching the kids much and could tell the kids are bored. Son is so frustrated he gets grumpy. Hubs had meeting last night with Shriners-maybe doing joint fundraiser with them, but those poor guys haven't the first clue on getting sponsorships, marketing or anything.

HHN sounds fun-maybe in next couple years we can do that. Problem is kids school/band season...But it sounds like you guys are having fun!
Sounds like Schumi all settled in.

Need to settle on date for MNSSHP-leaning towards Oct 10-but our flight is at 9:30 am the next morning-My SiL may never speak to me again if I keep her out that late and then have to be on tragical express at 630 am...OTOH hoping for a less crowded party...

Oldest went to MK yesterday for pirate day and got the magic shot holding the black pearl. She is now at Kona for breakfast and then obviously spending day at MK as she has fastpasses LOL. And she is now talking about extending...


Charade67 said:


> Time to fire up the mom taxi. Today is music lessons. I really just want to go home and take a nap.


Yep! Between band and soccer (and now swim)...Need to toss my tennis shoes in the car and start walking while I am waiting.



PoohIsHome said:


> Wednesday and I'm home with a sick teen who can't decide from which end he wants to be sick. Ain't life glam?


Oh no! Those are the WORST! Hope he is better soon (and you are able to bleach those germs out of existence so no one else gets it)


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Monykalyn REALLY hoping this is just an adverse reaction to an antibiotic he was on for an upper respiratory infection. Missing football practice is killing him. The game we play this Friday is against the team he was playing against two years ago when his ankle was broken. He wants this game BAD.


----------



## Lynne G

Poohls, sorry to hear of DS being sick.  Hope he feels better and can play again soon.  Hard when missing game he really wanted to play in.

As of today, 4 more work days.  And SW was so kind, sent 4 drink free coupons that expire in 10 days.  Umm, not leaving until 11 days.  Some bonus.  No, not moving flight though.  Ooh, tickers are getting close to single digits ladies!


----------



## macraven

_don't worry, they wil take expired coupons_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _don't worry, they wil take expired coupons_




Oh , did not know that.  Would you like me to send you 2?  Can drop in mail tomorrow if you would like.


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> @Monykalyn REALLY hoping this is just an adverse reaction to an antibiotic he was on for an upper respiratory infection. Missing football practice is killing him. The game we play this Friday is against the team he was playing against two years ago when his ankle was broken. He wants this game BAD.


Fingers crossed that is all it is and he is over this soon! Changing an antibiotic should clear the GI stuff right up, and of course make sure he has probiotic as well (pill form if not a yogurt or kefir lover)


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I'm bummed. I didn't get picked for the TSO verified fan presale. Now I have to wait until Thursday.



My understanding all who responded to the initial email from the fan site, received a code.  Four shows in PIT, you were restricted to one.  They all went out the same date in each city.  Supposedly, didn't issue any to those who signed up after the fact.

Some posts on FB where people have messaged them & were sent codes.

Make sure to join their fan website to be included in future presales 

Good luck tomorrow



schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoy both resorts......they are lovely!
> 
> Vicki, yes so sorry to have missed you the other night.........hope you're having fun......I think you're at Disney now????
> 
> 
> Lovely day in Studios today then Hooters for late lunch and an hour or so in Mall at Millenia.........
> 
> Parks are quiet, very quiet.
> 
> Sitting in Club Lounge having glass of wine........going offsite for dinner tonight......not sure where yet will decide later, so Tom is driving tonight and is on coffee...........I drove today......well it's only fair it's his turn......... Funny it's always his turn when there's a cocktail on offer at the other end.........lol.........
> 
> Having an amazing time here as always.........made to feel so special from all the staff.......and already making plans for next year with a little change in there somewhere...........



A little Change, eh?  The plot thickens lol

Never have stepped foot in a Hooters, plan on keeping it that way



macraven said:


> _don't worry, they wil take expired coupons_





Lynne G said:


> Oh , did not know that.  Would you like me to send you 2?  Can drop in mail tomorrow if you would like.



Didn't know either, thought they'd be strict on that.  I usually wind up giving the remainders away, they literally overload you if you have their CC lol.


----------



## Monykalyn

So - had TV on to cooking show for background noise as I did stuff around house. Said cooking show had episode on cakes. Anyone want to guess what happens next? And did you know you can make frosting even if you run out of regular or confectioner sugar-google has answer for everything (used last of regular sugar on cake). Not that I would know .  (Anyone want some yellow cake with chocolate icing?)

Finally heard the new young hen's egg song. She sounds like such a baby...her crow is so high pitched compared to the others (her eggs are smaller too). Usually the other ladies start crowing too, but they have decided to be a mean girls club.  Baby hen is loud though-very proud of herself LOL!

2 days to weekend!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was an interesting day. I spent a good portion of my work hours shredding paper. My boss has a file drawer full of information from insurance companies that she uses. (She's a mental health therapist.) The drawer is so crammed full that I can literally not get another piece of paper in it. She finally gave me permission to clean it out and throw out old information. I was finding stuff as far back as 1999.  I will continue working on this tomorrow.

Pooh - Hope your son is better soon and gets to play in his game. 

Monykalyn - That soccer coach sounds like my daughter's former Girl Scout leader.  Her last year in that troop they
 did nothing except sell cookies.  I even offered to help plan stuff, but the leader just wasn't interested. The troop disbanded at the end of the year. 
My mom taxi goes to music lessons and dance classes. Thankfully the dance studio is only 1.5 miles from my house. 

Keisha - This is my first experience trying to get TSO tickets. I joined the fan site and Ticketmaster. If I understood it correctly, the verified fan presale codes were issued at random.   The tickets for the Florida concerts were going to go on sale on 9/6 (I think), but got delayed due to Irma. I think I should be able to buy tickets tomorrow, but I really don't understand how this works. 

Off to do a little reading and then go to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Light is being left on.  Fading fast.  Have a good night homies.


----------



## wagman67

Monykalyn said:


> (Anyone want some yellow cake with chocolate icing?)



Yes, please...as I have mentioned, before, my grandmother always had a yellow cake with chocolate icing/frosting ( I know there is a difference, but I use them interchangeably) on stand-by. Yum!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Light is being left on.  Fading fast.  Have a good night homies.




_You need to be in training and stay up
later

Remember that the hhn tour last to 2:00 in the morning

Thanks for leaving the light on for this homie
I hate stumbling in the dark _


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Yes, please...as I have mentioned, before, my grandmother always had a yellow cake with chocolate icing/frosting ( I know there is a difference, but I use them interchangeably) on stand-by. Yum!!



_I'll eat any flavor or color of cake as long as it has chocolate icing!
_


----------



## Robo56

Morning ladies and gents



Mac, Lynne and Keisha the single digit happy dance is in order this morning


9 Days 16 hours 40 minutes 35 seconds until vacation starts.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning.  Yep, a Thursday and a new year's dinner for us.  Yum.  I won't have to cook.  

Time for tea.  Homefries, eggs and toast.  Little one, who generally likes potato, only had toast.  She hates eggs.  Eh, her loss.  


Woke up to a very bright sun.  Yay!  A summer like day.  Close to 90, and more humid.  Shorts and short sleeves today.  Loving that the next three days will be the same.  At least 90 on Sunday.  A lovely start to the Fall, a late summer goodbye.  Hello high weather system, keep Maria far out to sea as she turns North.

Giving hugs to all those still effected by the storms.  

 

Hope your coffee is hot Robo.  Wahoo, single digit countdown.  Cannot believe will be in the sky the next weekend.  That also means September ends.  Time really has ticked away.


----------



## macraven

_Next weekend?_


----------



## keishashadow

Getting blonde today, kills most of afternoon.  Can't find all my outdoor halloween lights arrrgh.  Know i labeled the bin. Looked twice already, broke two nails.  

bought all my party tix/AP renewals yesterday except for my U PAP.  Will just handle when there @ will call for my HHN & RIP tix.  If i get lucky the mr will spring for it . Maybe i should buy him a few brews 1st lol

Still haven't decided what tours to do on our SW portion of trip.  Need to put that to bed soon.

Carole - if u have a chance, can you stop @ one of the bars (one across from Simpsons) and ask if they are honoring the refillable mixed drink cups for HHN?  I really don't want to lug it along for nothing.



Monykalyn said:


> So - had TV on to cooking show for background noise as I did stuff around house. Said cooking show had episode on cakes. Anyone want to guess what happens next? And did you know you can make frosting even if you run out of regular or confectioner sugar-google has answer for everything (used last of regular sugar on cake). Not that I would know .  (Anyone want some yellow cake with chocolate icing?)
> 
> Finally heard the new young hen's egg song. She sounds like such a baby...her crow is so high pitched compared to the others (her eggs are smaller too). Usually the other ladies start crowing too, but they have decided to be a mean girls club.  Baby hen is loud though-very proud of herself LOL!
> 
> 2 days to weekend!



Or you go to the cupboard and find a container of the ready made stuff lol.  Guilty as charged, family can't tell the difference, I'm in lol



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was an interesting day. I spent a good portion of my work hours shredding paper. My boss has a file drawer full of information from insurance companies that she uses. (She's a mental health therapist.) The drawer is so crammed full that I can literally not get another piece of paper in it. She finally gave me permission to clean it out and throw out old information. I was finding stuff as far back as 1999.  I will continue working on this tomorrow.
> 
> Pooh - Hope your son is better soon and gets to play in his game.
> 
> Monykalyn - That soccer coach sounds like my daughter's former Girl Scout leader.  Her last year in that troop they
> did nothing except sell cookies.  I even offered to help plan stuff, but the leader just wasn't interested. The troop disbanded at the end of the year.
> My mom taxi goes to music lessons and dance classes. Thankfully the dance studio is only 1.5 miles from my house.
> 
> Keisha - This is my first experience trying to get TSO tickets. I joined the fan site and Ticketmaster. If I understood it correctly, the verified fan presale codes were issued at random.   The tickets for the Florida concerts were going to go on sale on 9/6 (I think), but got delayed due to Irma. I think I should be able to buy tickets tomorrow, but I really don't understand how this works.
> 
> Off to do a little reading and then go to sleep.



Everyone i know got their code. If you weren't signed up & didn't return the email picking your concert, then, that was probably the issue.  Hope u get tix today



Robo56 said:


> Morning ladies and gents
> 
> View attachment 271217
> 
> Mac, Lynne and Keisha the single digit happy dance is in order this morning
> View attachment 271218
> 
> 9 Days 16 hours 40 minutes 35 seconds until vacation starts.



Cha-cha-cha indeed


----------



## Charade67

I got my tickets! Section 104.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, nice birthday present.  Looks like fine seats.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats to Charade on scoring good seats.

We're sitting at BOG waiting on our food...eating here for bf and lunch because ...why not?

Have a great day everyone .


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Single Digit Dance Day to all of you!  

@tink1957 Love how your ticker is already set for next year!  

@macraven My sister's friend always used to INSIST on a lemon cake with chocolate icing for her birthday. To the point where she would be a royal witch if she thought she wasn't going to get one. The combination makes me shudder.


----------



## kohlby

Tink - How were your meals?  I haven't eaten there before.

Charade - Nice seats!

Keisha- Nearly all day?!  That's some true dedication!  I lighten mine a little at home and it takes 30 minutes total, including shower time, and that's all the patience I have for it.


We saw Air Supply at Epcot last night and WOW!!  I wanted to go simply because I liked them years and years ago.  I was expecting a relaxing concert with songs I recognized.  However, they were true performers and had amazing energy.   So, if y'all ever get the chance to go see Air Supply, it's worth it.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> 9 Days 16 hours 40 minutes 35 seconds until vacation starts.




_thanks, i think......

keep thinking i have a couple of more weeks before the trip.
but since there are 6 of us arriving the same day in orlando, i need to read more and follow your countdown....lol_


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Morning. Yep, a Thursday and a new year's dinner for us. Yum. I won't have to cook.




Shanah Tovah Lynne.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Shanah Tovah Lynne.




Thank you Robo.  Beef brisket and lots of good sweets.  Fuller than full.  Little one is happy, soup left over.  I am sure that will be her breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## PoohIsHome

kohlby said:


> We saw Air Supply at Epcot last night and WOW!! I wanted to go simply because I liked them years and years ago. I was expecting a relaxing concert with songs I recognized. However, they were true performers and had amazing energy. So, if y'all ever get the chance to go see Air Supply, it's worth it.



Wow.....now that's a blast from the soundtrack of my youth!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Well, that was a whirlwind of a day! Potato salad, pasta salad and three cakes....DONE! How in the world can Saturday be my 30 year HS reunion??? 

Hope today was good to ya, homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Dis being temperamental again grrr

Lynne all that cooking on a weekday!  I'm going to bed dreaming of brisket tonight, a delicacy.

I saw air supply, um decades ago lol. Does the one dude still have the head of curly hair?


----------



## macraven

_I wish I was at Lynne's dinner table

_


----------



## macraven

_Agree Keisha
Spent last 45 minutes trying to do a pm and get the error message 


Grrrr .....


Hope schumi and metro have fun at hhn Friday!

And hope someone gets a video of schumi being startled 

She has a beautiful scream-giggle!_


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> _Hope schumi and metro have fun at hhn Friday!_


 Going after work today and will look for Carole and Tom. I hope to run into them like last year...I scared Carole but that's nothing new.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Going after work today and will look for Carole and Tom. I hope to run into them like last year...I scared Carole but that's nothing new.



Lol.......you could get a part time job as a SA.......you'd be good at that!

Yep, hope we get together tonight.......


Late one last night for us..........did a few houses and scare zones then had late dinner at Cowfish. We are whooped today.........think it'll be a relaxing day before an hour or so at horror nights and then Citywalk........may plan to do Rising Star..........maybe.........I can't sing...... but it doesn't stop me.........

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, will ask about the drink thing for you......


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> may plan to do Rising Star..........maybe.........I can't sing...... but it doesn't stop me.........
> 
> Have a great Friday.........



What is Rising Stars? I was looking for it, but couldn't find any information... I can sing and was interested in knowing more  

Glad you're having a good trip! I wish we could have met up!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday and first day of fall. I have a really exciting day planned. First a doctor's appointment and then I get to do laundry. Such fun.  Sometime today I also get to go shopping for a new water fountain for the cat. The one we have is making really strange noises. 

Chuckers - I like lemon and I like chocolate, but I'm not so sure about the two of those together. 

Pooh - My 30 year reunion was 2 years ago. I haven't been to any reunions though.

Macraven - I agree. Lynne's house sounds like to place to be. I hate to cook, so our meals are very basic. 

Schumi - Sounds like you are having another great vacation. I look forward to the trip report. 

Time to take the kid to school.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Sometime today I also get to go shopping for a new water fountain for the cat. The one we have is making really strange noises.
> 
> Chuckers - I like lemon and I like chocolate, but I'm not so sure about the two of those together.



I know, right? Chocolate and Lemon.. bleah... like pineapples on pizza. From what I understand, several of the bakers who were asked to create said birthday cake over the years, have made a face at the flavor combination. 

What do you use for a water fountain for your cat?  I use the one pictured below. The filters are easy to put in, but I can only get them via mail order. My main problem is that it's a pain to clean because of too many corners and the motor is finicky.


----------



## Charade67

This is the one I have.  I'm thinking about getting a stainless steel one.  Right now this one is making a noise that sounds like someone is playing with one of those spring stoppers you find behind doors.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Going after work today and will look for Carole and Tom. I hope to run into them like last year...I scared Carole but that's nothing new.



_Hope you can catch her scream with a video 
Jamie lee Curtis ... move over for the new scream queen _


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> ...may plan to do Rising Star..........maybe.........I can't sing...... but it doesn't stop me...........


_We loved Rising Star
Go for it

Have Tom record it_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday and first day of fall.
> 
> Macraven - I agree. Lynne's house sounds like to place to be. I hate to cook, so our meals are very basic.



_If it is fall then why is it in the 80's?

I cook twice a week now
Make a couple of meals a week and munch on that 
Throw in chicken salad or BLT in the week and call it dinner 

Now Mr Mac is on vacation, order out 

With his restricted diet, not much I can put on the table 
But since he still likes beer, he is good _


----------



## keishashadow

The mr got his work schedule for next week...

Guess who's now coming down on Saturday instead of Sunday?

I literally had to arm wrestle with Alamo to get them to honor my existing weekly rate for rental + 1 day.  Stinkers @ Hertz wanted to up the rental over 3 times hmmph. 

Have a small credit on SWA fare, all i need is a place to rest my head now for one night, easiest part really

Re pet fountains.  Have wondered how messy/often you have to give them a good scrub.  My puppy still prefers his hamster bottle that is attached to his crate lol. It's a pain to clean, use a baby bottle brush.

re thought of (tall) Todd sneaking up anyone.  Give carole a noogie for me lol. 

Hmmm i vote for a link to Carole's rising star video too!


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting patiently for little one to take permit test.  She had better pass the first time.  I appreciate, talk of dresses turned to cars.  Um, maybe not.  When my kids are in their own, I will get a raise.


----------



## kohlby

I find the disboards work less than half the time for me when I'm using the ipad.  Even when it does work, it's normally slow unless I use it in the morning when less people are on.  I have much better luck using the computer.  

I was able to get tickets to see Book of Mormon!  It's not until December but I've found tickets go fast here in Orlando.  There are way too many people getting tickets at once so if you don't get them the first day then you're likely out of luck.  I'm up in the cheap seats as members got first shot before today.  But that's where I was when we saw Hairspray and those seats were fine.  

I'm looking forward to "fall" weather.  It's in quotes because I'm looking forward to temps where I sweat less - like highs in the low-to-mid 80's.  I'm not sure when that starts other than not yet.  



I also want to see Carole's rising star video.      I've never been to Rising Star.  I need to put that on my list of places to go.  However, I will not be singing unless someone wants to sing in a group AND I have a couple alcoholic beverages in addition.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Waiting patiently for little one to take permit test.  She had better pass the first time.  I appreciate, talk of dresses turned to cars.  Um, maybe not.  When my kids are in their own, I will get a raise.



Good luck to your little one! I had to take a DL written test when I moved to Atlanta from California. (or when I moved from Illinois to California.. I can't remember.. I'm old). I didn't know I had to do it.. so I told them just give me the test and I'll do it now. I got 100% correct without any book review. I was pretty impressed with myself. Thankfully, I didn't have to take a driving test.. I STILL can't parallel park for my life. It's supposed to be done in 3 moves.. HA.. I think it's a minimum of 8 for me.. every time!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> re thought of (tall) Todd sneaking up anyone.  Give carole a noogie for me lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, little one is now an official permit driver.  Oh my.  Here, if you are under 18, at least 6 months must pass before taking the driving test, after getting the permit.  And a record of at least 65 hours of driving in different conditions.  Here comes a 4 car family.  I may have her practice on older one's car.  At least that one is big and heavy, and 10 years old.  Most likely will start tomorrow.  I had better get longer fingernails.  Though the marks from them are probably still seen on older one's car's front passenger door.  .

Enjoy this last hour of summer.  Yeah, our start of Fall will be in the high 80's and to be in the 90's on Sunday.

Never been in Rising Star either.  I am not the best alto voice out there, so no singing for me.  May have to check it out one night.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - &=

Most say their DDs were easier to teach

If i do say so myself, I am a most excellent parallel parker, the old fashioned way - no sissy back up camera needed


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone .

I have a plan for Rising Star......Mac, Lynne, Keisha my sister and myself (after having a couple of those fruit Daiquiris with extra shots from Fat Tuesday’s ) sing backup for Schumi at Rising Star......That would be one to remember.....Just sayin........LOL....never been in there either......


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Guess who's now coming down on Saturday instead of Sunday?




One more day of vacation is something to celebrate for sure.


----------



## Charade67

Well, I can tell you which pet water fountain not to buy. It's the Pioneer Raindrop Stainless Steel Pet Drinking Fountain. I bought one at Petco today and it doesn't work at all. I can hear the motor humming when I plug it in, but it does not circulate the water. Even the cat knew something was wrong. He kept pawing at the water like he was trying to get it to move. Back to Petco I go.

Keisha - Congrats on getting an extra vacation day. I clean the pet fountain once a week. Once a month I give it an extra good scrubbing and replace the filter.

Lynne - Congrats to you daughter for passing her test. Mine took it 3 times, though I suspect she wasn't really trying very hard. She is really nervous at the thought of driving. I think we are going to hire a professional driving instructor to give her a few lessons.  In VA you have to hold a learner's permit for at least 9 months and have 45 (I think) hours of drive time before you can get a license.

Chuckers - I can't parallel park either. I will go out of my way to avoid parallel spaces. It's not a requirement for a license in VA.


I'm starting to doze off to the sounds of the clarinet.  And I didn't even have to nag her to practice.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for one more night.  I was thinking of it, but nah.  

Yeah, I am not the best parallel parking, but I can do it.  Now, more lazy, and use camera too.

All us singing, oh my.  Yes, lots of fruity drinks.

So happy today is Friday, and not the weekend.  Yeah, little one wanted to know what was for dinner.  Well, um, I just ate that rather large piece of cheesecake.  I did save her about half.  It was so rich.   Ah, lazy night, the kind I really enjoy.

Have a lovely first night of Fall homies.

And wahoo, the start of the weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> One more day of vacation is something to celebrate for sure.
> 
> View attachment 271597



 undoubably 

Hmm, not much of a singer, can i shake me booty instead?

Haven't had a slab of cheesecake since Easter.  Might have to remedy that @ Universal! It usually passes a lunch for me one day

Ross has a ton of those pet water fountains, may give them a closer look next week when i do my usual Tuesday breeze by.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Okay, little one is now an official permit driver.  Oh my.  Here, if you are under 18, at least 6 months must pass before taking the driving test, after getting the permit.  And a record of at least 65 hours of driving in different conditions.  Here comes a 4 car family.  I may have her practice on older one's car.  At least that one is big and heavy, and 10 years old.  Most likely will start tomorrow.  I had better get longer fingernails.  Though the marks from them are probably still seen on older one's car's front passenger door.  .
> 
> Enjoy this last hour of summer.  Yeah, our start of Fall will be in the high 80's and to be in the 90's on Sunday.
> 
> Never been in Rising Star either.  I am not the best alto voice out there, so no singing for me.  May have to check it out one night.


Yay to the new driver!? I am ready for another one of mine to start driving but not really ready for another car...
I can parallel park my 4Runner easily-but I know where the corners are on that thing after 16 years of driving it LOL! No backup camera there either. Only use the one in hubs car to make sure it is pulled into garage far enough to close garage door.



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon everyone .
> 
> I have a plan for Rising Star......Mac, Lynne, Keisha my sister and myself (after having a couple of those fruit Daiquiris with extra shots from Fat Tuesday’s ) sing backup for Schumi at Rising Star......That would be one to remember.....Just sayin........LOL....never been in there either......


Um-video or it didn't happen Otherwise it would just be an urban (or disboard?) legend...



Charade67 said:


> I'm starting to doze off to the sounds of the clarinet. And I didn't even have to nag her to practice.


 Clarinet is my favorite I think, although my oldest switched to bass clarinet. And now that middle is pretty good on her flute it is not so bad either. Youngest just started on Trombone, and he brought it home to practice. He is supposed to just use the mouthpiece to practice the sounds/mouth shape. Perfect sound for boys who like to make...body function noises...
Read a pretty good piece on how band is the ultimate team sport-they practice for hours, are on the field for 7-10 minutes only, no time outs, no 9 innings or 4 quarters or even 2 halves to get it right, someone has an off day or is ill or falls or twists an ankle no sub to run in and take their place, the band only does as good as each individual in competition etc. 

Off to nieces wedding tomorrow-and just realized the hotel doesn't have a pool; oh well kids will survive. Booked on reward points so I don't really care much. Had to run out and get the boy some nicer clothes that fit him (beanpole grows like a weed!)


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, both I and little one both played clarinet.  I played through college, little one stopped last year.  Did not want to do marching band, and with soccer, too much on the plate if she did.  I gave little one's to my oldest neice.  She is an alto sax player, but I know she will play the clarinet.   

A beautiful start to this Saturday.  Took little one out last night.  She did pretty well.  Stayed in the parking lots, and some head jerks, but at least she went slow.   Needs to learn the feel of the pedals.  Then we will start on the car lines, as the car is quite large and has blind spots.  Maybe she is easier as a girl?  Not sure.  I will take her out again this afternoon.  I do believe the more practice, the better.

MonyK, enjoy your neice's wedding.  Hope the weather is nice.  I am sure if the kids have electronics, and the TV has cable, they will be fine.  Nice the hotel is comped.  Yeah, growing kids.  Sometimes shoes only lasted 6 months.  Yes, growing like weeds.


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all........

HHN was good last night ........but, busy......incredibly busy. Houses weren't too bad for queues and we walked on most with EP. But walking around was a sea of people.........wasn't too hot so that helped a bit. Spoke to a few people who were so disappointed with final Bill and Ted........shame. It used to be so good years ago. 

Did manage to meet up with Todd after all.......did a few houses together, always nice to see him and spend time with him..........


Today I have done some laundry, all done and hanging up ready to wear. Rest of the day is a surprise. Dh has something planned but won't tell me what.......it won't be a massive thing. I got my diamond ring in NY so won't be jewellery.......not quite sure what to expect as he doesn't usually plan anything over here........I do know we're going to Ocean Prime tonight for dinner and that's it.........

Anyway.......ready to go out, have a great day everyone..........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

I'm back home and already missing the darkside ...not sure when we will go back but I would love to see the parks at Christmas if only I wasn't so broke from this 10 night trip 

Congrats to Lynne's girl on getting the dl...I paid for lessons with both my kids...saved my sanity especially with Trey.

Carole, glad you got to meet up with Todd and you must let us know what Tom's surprise turns out to be.  Also glad we did HHN last week when the crowds were low.  Were you there when the lights went out in Springfield?

Keisha, yay for more vacation time 

I look forward to hearing about karaoke night.

Time for me to do laundry since all our clothes are dirty after 11 days of vacation


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> Good luck to your little one! I had to take a DL written test when I moved to Atlanta from California. (or when I moved from Illinois to California.. I can't remember.. I'm old). I didn't know I had to do it.. so I told them just give me the test and I'll do it now. I got 100% correct without any book review. I was pretty impressed with myself. Thankfully, I didn't have to take a driving test.. I STILL can't parallel park for my life. It's supposed to be done in 3 moves.. HA.. I think it's a minimum of 8 for me.. every time!


Me too Chuckers...good thing I took my test when it wasn't required or I would have failed big time.


----------



## tink1957

kohlby said:


> Tink - How were your meals?  I haven't eaten there before.
> .


Sorry I didn't see this till now.. the meals were good, I think I enjoyed breakfast more.  We both got Gaston's feast which had bacon, eggs, sausage, mixed fruit, hash browns and a pastry plate.  Lunch was good also ...we both got the braised pork.  It really helped that we orderesd ahead as there were long lines both times.  The best meal here is dinner since you get to explore all the different rooms and meet the Beast.


----------



## Lynne G

I'll be eating at BOG for lunch.  Braised pork looks good, so glad to hear you enjoyed it Tink.  Yeah, the back to reality blues.  Yep, I wash everything when I get home.  Tend not to do much laundry while in vacation.

Ooh, a secret Schumi.  Love to hear what is was, and the MCO story as well.  So lovely to hear you you were gifted a diamond ring.  Nice you caught up with Todd, and enjoyed some HHN.

Time to watch some English football.


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations to your daughter Lynne on getting her drivers permit. 

Tink I know what you mean. It’s hard coming back to the real world after vacation. Sounds like you had a great time.

Schumi your fella is a keeper. So nice that he surprised you with a diamond ring and then has more surprises in store.

Did anyone hear anything about the power going down at HHN last night about 10:30 ? Saw a news thingy on the side of boards about it.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha

6 Days 6 hours 29 minutes 40 seconds

Lynne and Mac

7 Days 6 hours 29 minutes 40 seconds


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Keisha
> 
> 6 Days 6 hours 29 minutes 40 seconds
> 
> Lynne and Mac
> 
> 7 Days 6 hours 29 minutes 40 seconds
> 
> View attachment 271826



Hmmm, not sure which i like better...personalized countdown or my boy Seversus

Long day here, great niece's BD party was nice.  Glad the hall had AC, hit 90 degrees again here today woohoo!  She was a very early premie, glad to see she's doing well for her 1st BD but still such a tiny button.

Musical instruments - two played drums/bells, one the saxophone - then segued into lead vocals for a band. 

Booked the Hilton DTD for our 1st night.  Always treat us well & we like being able to walk back after refreshments 

Welcome home Tink, bet the trip flew by for you.  Glad you got it in despite the storm.

Carole must be enjoying that surprise


----------



## tinydancer09

Last night at RPR. Been thinking about you guys all week. We've had a wonderful vacation and I survived my first HHN! And if really was not as "scary" as I thought. Did learn I would LOVE an unmasking tour.

Ate at jakes earlier and thought of Lynne and Mac. Miss you ladies!

Also hate that I won't make a meet up this year.

We leave for Texas on a Monday and will be back the 5th. However, I don't think we're sticking around after.

Also.... I have some news





Hope everyone is well.
I know many of you are probably still recovering from the storm


----------



## Monykalyn

Wow Congratulations @tinydancer09 !!!


----------



## macraven

_Congratulations homie!!!

Beautiful ring!


What a lovely couple you are in the pics _


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, Congratulations TinyD!   Beautiful ring, and nice catch.  

Sorry to hear no meet, but glad to hear you enjoyed HHN.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _Congratulations homie!!!
> Beautiful ring!
> What a lovely couple you are in the pics _


It is literally perfect!!! I LOVE it so much. The more I stare at it the more I fall in love with it(and him.) It has prints on both sides of the band and sapphire is, of course, my birth stone and blue my favorite color. It also matches the necklace he gave me back in May. and the jewelry I already have. He really did his homework! Not to mention it comes from a very ethical company that reuses and reclaims plus donates to charities. Perfection. 

I hope you're doing well! I've talked about you a few times since I've down here. "My friend from the boards, Mac, gets the suite over there and it's got an amazing view!" And your BLT story... jakes saying "Ill have to see if the chef knows how or can make that still. " haha! I have not told the towel story.......



Monykalyn said:


> Wow Congratulations @tinydancer09 !!!




Am I allowed to have a second wedding at Universal in the fall for the dis peeps?! 
Theme park gear required. Drinks served via freestyle cups and favors are sunscreen and snack credits for cake 
Kidding................ or am I


----------



## macraven

_And I'm still waiting to hear about schumi's surprise too

Another hot day here but weather will cool down next weekend

But what do I care
I have the ac on 24/7_


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 271862
> 
> Awww, Congratulations TinyD!   Beautiful ring, and nice catch.
> 
> Sorry to hear no meet, but glad to hear you enjoyed HHN.


Just out of curiosity when is most everyone going to be here this year?


----------



## macraven

_Tell us when and where and I'll come with my red solo cup

Do you have a date lined up for the wedding and for the homie after the wedding bash?_


----------



## macraven

_I'll arrive next Sunday and stay to the 13 th
Lynne, Robbie, Janet also come next weekend

Think there are more in Orlando for October _


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _Tell us when and where and I'll come with my red solo cup
> 
> Do you have a date lined up for the wedding and for the homie after the wedding bash?_


No date. Lots to figure out. He has training that starts almost immediately after we come home from Texas and a deployment that starts just after the beginning of the year. We have to figure out if we're going to do a quick and very small ceremony before he leaves and then a celebration of vows or something once he gets home or... what. We have no idea. Lots and lots of decisions to be made.


----------



## wagman67

Congrats, TinyD....awesome, and love how you buried the lead, like it was 2nd page news...'oh yeah, by the way'. Nice touch.


----------



## tinydancer09

wagman67 said:


> Congrats, TinyD....awesome, and love how you buried the lead, like it was 2nd page news...'oh yeah, by the way'. Nice touch.


I figured the 4 pictures were obnoxious enough that I didn't need to lead with it to get people's attention


----------



## macraven

_First I'll say he is handsome
Second thing, tickled pink you came back home to imis to share the news and picks 

I am assuming since you are the baby in your family, all the siblings have given their okay for you to be married.....

_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _First I'll say he is handsome
> Second thing, tickled pink you came back home to imis to share the news and picks
> 
> I am assuming since you are the baby in your family, all the siblings have given their okay for you to be married.....
> _


He's actually only met 4/6. 5/8 if you count in-laws. However, majority rules..... After the big fall out over the holidays last year there are a few who haven't exactly been around to meet him and I haven't wanted to subject him to because he's protective of me and knows the awful things and experienced the fall out of many of them first hand. I worry what he would do to one in particular.....  He won't be here for thanksgiving I don't think, but should for Christmas.... so we shall see! Our parents have even met each other and really enjoy each others company. His mom makes some pickles that my dad is now addicted too.... and I'm apart of his family cosco account so....... 

However, he jumped into the family that matters and immediately became part of us. He's been there to help dad this year when our help has failed and is more apart of our family than many of my actual siblings. He and dad go gallivanting like BFFs and of course he asked dad's permission. His parents helped with the ring purchase as he had to learn all about the clarity, carets, etc. He's also happy to hang out with my friends and vise versa. And of course each of our individual friends are becoming the other's friends so we're merging the his and hers into ours.


----------



## Charade67

Congratulations tinydancer!!


----------



## Metro West

Congrats TinyDancer...that's cool! 

Ran into Schumi and hubby Friday night...did AHS and The Shining together. We were all so tired after a long day so we parted and said goodnight. It was really busy again that night so EPs are pretty much required to really enjoy yourself. Going again tonight with friends from Virginia...it will be their first time.


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, TinyD.  So happy for you.  I am sure you will figure what type of wedding is the right one for both if you.  And of course, whatever size, homies want to see a picture or two.  


It is another, beautiful very bright start to this Sunday.  The sky is as blue, the temperature is climbing, and we will have a lovely, summer like day.  I'll take it.  Time for some errands, and a cup of coffee.  Yeah, coffeee, not feeling tea right now.  

   Enjoy you Sunday all.  

Metro, have a scary good time with you friends tonight.  Hope less crowds for ya.


A week today, and I will be somewhere over GA.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats tinyD...looks like he's a keeper to me.  It matters that he gets along with family that counts.  I'm in for a dismeet reception...still have my HHN blinky cup so it's all good.

It's back to work for me today ...guess I have to get ready.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

TD - congrats!  PS seal that deal before he deploys


----------



## tinydancer09

tink1957 said:


> Congrats tinyD...looks like he's a keeper to me.  It matters that he gets along with family that counts.  I'm in for a dismeet reception...still have my HHN blinky cup so it's all good.
> 
> It's back to work for me today ...guess I have to get ready.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


YEs!!! I forgot about blinky cups


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies!

Sunshine and no rain today
_


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations tinyd on your engagement


----------



## Metro West

Well...I'm off to HHN again tonight but this time I'll have two HHN virgins with me. It's not supposed to rain all week so anyone coming down should have great weather...although still pretty hot.


----------



## macraven

_Have fun 

Make the friends go first, ahead of you_


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Make the friends go first, ahead of you






LOL......My niece asked me this week if I was going to try and get her mom to go in ahead of me to the houses....I usually have someone I know go in ahead of me.......my niece did that last year..


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Have fun
> 
> Make the friends go first, ahead of you_


I always get Trey to go first and I just hold on to the back of his shirt.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe,  all the congo line spots.  I'd like to be between 2 taller than me.  That may not be too hard to do. 

It is Monday, and it sure feels like it.   is out, and 90 again today.  Then the humidity returns so the showers do too.  Then by Friday, we'll be 74. Four days of sweating, then pants on Friday.  

Starting to think of what to bring.  Getting closer, and even closer for Keisha.  Single day count down, as Keisha leaves at the end of this week, and Mac, Robo and I leave at the start of the next week.  Oh my.

With that, a very large cup of tea is needed.  Hope all are enjoying the dark side or visiting the mouse.  Hope Tink's work day went fast.  Hope all the homies are going to enjoy this Monday, and last Monday of September.  What? October is next week, time is surely going by fast.


----------



## macraven

_I thought Janet and her hunk
 arrives Saturday and Mac, Lynne, Robbie, Katrenna arrive Sunday

Since itnis a large group this year it will seem like an envassion 
Lol

Good Monday morning homies_


----------



## keishashadow

First day back home after vacation is quite the mind trip.  Realizing i have to cook is always the most jarring thing for me. 



macraven said:


> _Good Sunday morning homies!
> 
> Sunshine and no rain today_



Seriously, longest stretch of no rain i can ever remember here.  Entire week supposed to be dry too.  Noticed the ground where cleared of garden remnants is cracking!  Last of our tomatoes rolling in, sad.

If only it would be thus from 9/30 to 10/15 in MCO



macraven said:


> _I thought Janet and her hunk
> arrives Saturday and Mac, Lynne, Robbie, Katrenna arrive Sunday
> 
> Since itnis a large group this year it will seem like an envassion
> Lol
> 
> Good Monday morning homies_



Like stink bugs. Hard to get rid of us once we get a toe hold.

you will make the hunk's day with that comment

Time to get crackin' on packin' or at least start to toss stuff in Rubbermaid bin to sort out.  I'm sure you're done by now

Probably switch FP around again today just for giggles. Still don't know what tours @ SW, thinking of switching day all together.  Eventually, i will plan a trip once & not tweak it to death trying to achieve nirvana .

Had to LOL when i got a reminder from touringplans my FP day for Nov is tomorrow. Fat chance

Older i get the more disorganized i roll


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Mac, to me, the week is Sunday to Saturday.  So, the week-end warriors will be airborne before ya know it.  And no, no packing or suitcase out yet.  It's been so hot, need to do wash on Friday and Saturday.  Think I may take the 4:20am train.  Have to see.  May make older one get up early, and give me a ride.  Will work that out on Saturday.

Nice the garden still has tomatoes Keisha.  My neighbor's garden still has tomatoes on plants, as well as cucumbers.  Salsa are us, as he gave us some tomatoes, and the cucumbers will be pickles.


----------



## schumigirl

You roll with the changes real well Janet!!

Another quick drive by.......will have to catch up when I get home what I missed........

It's been hotter than hades last few days ........not a complaint! Only had a little rain once on Saturday night and we were going out for dinner by ODC so didn't worry us...........door to door car service. 

Saddest thing we have seen is Duelling Dragons being dismantled........... apart from that..........having an absolute blast here as always. 

Later............


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Since itnis a large group this year it will seem like an envassion
> Lol





Yep, Mac nothing like an invasion of Universal loving ET’s to get the party started.

5 sleeps for Keisha

6 sleeps for Lynne, Mac my little Sis and Me


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Not much to report from here. We had a rather quiet weekend. I did manage to find a lanyard for my husband for our upcoming trip. I have been trying to find lanyards to reflect our interests. I purchased a Ravenclaw one for my daughter and a Doctor Who one for myself. Saturday I found a Starship Enterprise one that is perfect for my husband. 

Is the painted rock fad popular around where any of y'all live? I found one today outside of my office. I'm trying to think of a good place to leave it for someone else to find. 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You roll with the changes real well Janet!!
> 
> Another quick drive by.......will have to catch up when I get home what I missed........
> 
> It's been hotter than hades last few days ........not a complaint! Only had a little rain once on Saturday night and we were going out for dinner by ODC so didn't worry us...........door to door car service.
> 
> Saddest thing we have seen is Duelling Dragons being dismantled........... apart from that..........having an absolute blast here as always.
> 
> Later............





_how hot?
it hit 91 here today....

long term weather predictions in my area sometimes are way off.
but, today the long term weather expected is autumn will hit us Sunday 
Should be 74 for a high then and cooler at night.

I hope temps in Orlando are good when I am there.
Would enjoy having 80 for a daily high and nothing below 65 for the evening.


Make that happen for me Schumi.....
_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Greetings everyone. Not much to report from here. We had a rather quiet weekend. I did manage to find a lanyard for my husband for our upcoming trip. I have been trying to find lanyards to reflect our interests. I purchased a Ravenclaw one for my daughter and a Doctor Who one for myself. Saturday I found a Starship Enterprise one that is perfect for my husband.
> 
> Is the painted rock fad popular around where any of y'all live? I found one today outside of my office. I'm trying to think of a good place to leave it for someone else to find.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday.



_
It's Monday?
thought it was Tuesday......


no painted rock craze where I am, but I live in a small community....not much here

have read some peeps do the painted rock or some object in the parks.
read about it on facebook._


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 272310
> 
> Yep, Mac nothing like an invasion of Universal loving ET’s to get the party started.
> 
> 5 sleeps for Keisha
> 
> 6 sleeps for Lynne, Mac my little Sis and Me



# 1 thing on my packing list is always my tin foil hat

Went with lunch with shamu & a sea lion tour, buckets of fish included lol

I am done switching the oct trip(s)...for now


----------



## Metro West

Had a great time last night with the friends from back home. They have never done any Halloween event on the scale of HHN and see why I enjoy going. Ran into Carole and Tom as I was leaving and chatted with them for a bit. I will do my last S & S Friday night and will go late for the rest of the event. It's still so damn hot here.


----------



## Robo56

Metro West said:


> It's still so damn hot here.



We are bringing cooler temps with us on Sunday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> last Monday of September. What? October is next week, time is surely going by fast.


aaaaccckk! yes too fast!



Lynne G said:


> Nice the garden still has tomatoes Keisha. My neighbor's garden still has tomatoes on plants, as well as cucumbers. Salsa are us, as he gave us some tomatoes, and the cucumbers will be pickles.


Still have tomatoes on mine too. Used some with the enchiladas Sunday. Also buckets of basil (seriously-have 2 gallon ziplocs stuffed full right now+more in freezer). Herbs are supposed to be good for the chickens but my spoiled rotten hens like the rosemary only (not the parsley, sage, thyme or basil). And I'd have more green beans but the bratty hens have been eating the blooms off the plants they can reach. Ah well- 4 dozen eggs (and counting) in fridge. Have to order some containers so I can start freezing the eggs (crack them into ice cube like trays-good for holiday baking).



Charade67 said:


> I purchased a Ravenclaw one for my daughter and a Doctor Who one for myself.


We may have those in our house as well! Along with Griffindor and Slytherin...

My service club did dinner at a Teen (homeless) shelter tonight. Great place. Taco night-8# of pinto beans for refried beans and 3# of rice for spanish rice-house and car smell like a Mexican restaurant. Told to plan for ~50-had ~25-so they have lots of extras. We rolled a bunch of extra tortillas with bean, meat and cheese and stuck in freezer so the kids could microwave a quick snack when they needed. Perhaps service hours should be mandatory prior to running for elective office...perspective. 

13 days til trip. Anyone with definite plans the 9th or 10th? The only thing really definite for us is FoP at 4:30 on the 9th, and MNSSHP on the 10th-if anyone up for meet up-breakfast or lunch at Citywalk?


----------



## macraven

_Ill be there those dates but are at the darkside 

This is the first year since 1993 I am not doing the motherland for a week before I move to the darkside 

Did Mickey twice ( stayed on site) in the last ten months before UO visits

It seems weird I'm not doing both parks this coming weekend 

And staying in true Mac planning , have nothing planned, bought or packed yet and leaving Sunday morning at 2 am 

With the broken foot, don't want to wear the airboot entire time

Need to buy two pairs of identical shoes at least a size apart so I have footware on both feet
Will work on that shopping Saturday  _


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hearing you homies talk about packing up makes this girl want to load up for vacation n o w. We're down to 5 football games left in the season...so far, so good.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Hearing you homies talk about packing up makes this girl want to load up for vacation n o w. We're down to 5 football games left in the season...so far, so good.



Trip will be here before you know it.........enjoy the games!


Been ultra hot here and loving every minute of it........we reached 96f yesterday according to concierge.......nice! 

Waiting for dh to waken this morning.......then decide whether to drive to Clearwater/Dunedin for a while today or rent a cabana for the day and have a day doing nothing by the pool.........

Nice decision to have.

Have a great Tuesday, time to wake the Mr up..........


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, I'll be at the dark side too, those dates.  Moving from the mouse on the 5th, and will be at the dark side until the 13th.  Meet up meal at City Walk would be nice.

Yay to Poohs.  Glad to hear the football season is going good so far.  School soccer is winding down, then club starts up.  I have no rest.  LOL

HeHe Mac, shopper Saturday.  I'll probably be packing Saturday night.  Yeah, and doing wash and errands that day.  Good thing there's Amazon lockers.  Older one forgot his bathing suit last year.  Shipped in one day to locker in Orlando.  Quick pick up near the dark side, and older one was happy.  He's lucky there were lots of lockers near the parks, and that he liked the suit we ordered the day before we left.

It's a very gray start to the day.  The car decided to use the high beams on and off.  Yeah, it was that dark.  Still warm though, and clouds to leave, and will still have a day in the 80's.  It's 74 right now, but muggy.  Maybe a shower or two will give the poor plants some rain.  While we had rainy days from Jose, it's been a hot and dry patch for almost a week.  At least Maria will be far out to sea.  The cold front we are getting on Friday, will push her even further out than Jose.  That means maybe some clouds, cooler., Fall like temps, and no rain.  That's fine with me.  Light jacket and pants, with shorts in the carry on.

And, the countdown continues.  It's Tuesday.  Chow down on the left over tacos from MonyK.  Staying blonde day for me, and maybe shorter hair for little one.  I doubt she'll come.  Trying to get older one to cut his hair.  He had shaved off his beard, but now it's mostly back.  Hoping he at least gets it trimmed.














 homies.



Time for tea.  And a sweater.  Darn AC.  I want cool, not cold.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Everyone is up with the chickens this morning.

Mac hang in there. We are all going to sprinkle Mummy dust over your knee and foot so it gets better fast 





Monykalyn said:


> Have to order some containers so I can start freezing the eggs (crack them into ice cube like trays-good for holiday baking).



I have never frozen eggs before.



keishashadow said:


> # 1 thing on my packing list is always my tin foil hat



.......LOL.....just stick the foil under your hat its more inconspicuous


Keisha 3 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds

Lynne, Mac, Little Sis and Me 4 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Everyone is up with the chickens this morning.

Mac hang in there. We are all going to sprinkle Mummy dust over your knee and foot so it gets better fast 





Monykalyn said:


> Have to order some containers so I can start freezing the eggs (crack them into ice cube like trays-good for holiday baking).



I have never frozen eggs before.



keishashadow said:


> # 1 thing on my packing list is always my tin foil hat



.......LOL.....just stick the foil under your hat its more inconspicuous


Keisha 3 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds

Lynne, Mac, Little Sis and Me 4 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds


----------



## Robo56

Ok the Dis on my end today is running slow and doing weird things like posting my message twice. 

Off to get my coffee and get the day started.


----------



## macraven

_Agree dis has been wonky for me too

Robo, I really need two more weeks to get ready for the vacation 

Taco Tuesday...._


----------



## keishashadow

Looks like the buzz for new avatar rides has tapered off (can i say i told you so? Lol). Didn't even both with either attraction for DH's dates in Oct or Nov.  did book so Jr can give it a whirl & make up his own mind.

Tons on plate today, hope to cull the packing bins & stuff in suitcases.  Need to have a separate one (one only) for trip home with Jr. on spirit 40# max, whee

Lynne - shoutout, not sure if u missed group email,  r u still contemplating dinner on Saturday, 10/7?  



Metro West said:


> Had a great time last night with the friends from back home. They have never done any Halloween event on the scale of HHN and see why I enjoy going. Ran into Carole and Tom as I was leaving and chatted with them for a bit. I will do my last S & S Friday night and will go late for the rest of the event. It's still so damn hot here.



Jr mentioned u the other day, remembered how you were our 'tour guide' for our 1st HHN many years ago. Have a feeling you do that often for folks lol



Robo56 said:


> We are bringing cooler temps with us on Sunday.



Since 90's here I'm sorta in the zone already. Just praying the showers I'm seeing predicted are of the afternoon blow thru types



Monykalyn said:


> aaaaccckk! yes too fast!
> 
> 
> Still have tomatoes on mine too. Used some with the enchiladas Sunday. Also buckets of basil (seriously-have 2 gallon ziplocs stuffed full right now+more in freezer). Herbs are supposed to be good for the chickens but my spoiled rotten hens like the rosemary only (not the parsley, sage, thyme or basil). And I'd have more green beans but the bratty hens have been eating the blooms off the plants they can reach. Ah well- 4 dozen eggs (and counting) in fridge. Have to order some containers so I can start freezing the eggs (crack them into ice cube like trays-good for holiday baking).
> 
> 
> We may have those in our house as well! Along with Griffindor and Slytherin...
> 
> My service club did dinner at a Teen (homeless) shelter tonight. Great place. Taco night-8# of pinto beans for refried beans and 3# of rice for spanish rice-house and car smell like a Mexican restaurant. Told to plan for ~50-had ~25-so they have lots of extras. We rolled a bunch of extra tortillas with bean, meat and cheese and stuck in freezer so the kids could microwave a quick snack when they needed. Perhaps service hours should be mandatory prior to running for elective office...perspective.
> 
> 13 days til trip. Anyone with definite plans the 9th or 10th? The only thing really definite for us is FoP at 4:30 on the 9th, and MNSSHP on the 10th-if anyone up for meet up-breakfast or lunch at Citywalk?



Do u scramble or poke the yolks before putting in ice trays? Going to assume one could then pop them out and put in zip bag. Tossed all my trays decades ago when ice makers came into vogue. Wonder if they still sell them?   Have been looking for a new dish drainer that fits in a double sink & a sink drying Matt that isn't butt ugly for months.  A vanishing breed sort of thing i guess.  Have settled for a foam mat that reminds me of a bath mat at this point but not the same. I removed my dishwasher, weird quirk of enjoying the process of hand washing dishes.



macraven said:


> _Ill be there those dates but are at the darkside
> 
> This is the first year since 1993 I am not doing the motherland for a week before I move to the darkside
> 
> Did Mickey twice ( stayed on site) in the last ten months before UO visits
> 
> It seems weird I'm not doing both parks this coming weekend
> 
> And staying in true Mac planning , have nothing planned, bought or packed yet and leaving Sunday morning at 2 am
> 
> With the broken foot, don't want to wear the airboot entire time
> 
> Need to buy two pairs of identical shoes at least a size apart so I have footware on both feet
> Will wire on that shopper Saturday  _



Has to be strange for you to be skipping WDW.  Honestly, probably better for your footsies. As if the knee surgery didn't make it challenging enough!  

Glad u embraced the 2 pair plan. Not sure I'd wait till Saturday & hit the weekend shoppers tho.  




schumigirl said:


> Trip will be here before you know it.........enjoy the games!
> 
> 
> Been ultra hot here and loving every minute of it........we reached 96f yesterday according to concierge.......nice!
> 
> Waiting for dh to waken this morning.......then decide whether to drive to Clearwater/Dunedin for a while today or rent a cabana for the day and have a day doing nothing by the pool.........
> 
> Nice decision to have.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday, time to wake the Mr up..........



I vote for clearwater, aaaah. Not sure if any major damage from the storm tho.  Might want to check on that.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> Everyone is up with the chickens this morning.
> 
> Mac hang in there. We are all going to sprinkle Mummy dust over your knee and foot so it gets better fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never frozen eggs before.
> 
> 
> 
> .......LOL.....just stick the foil under your hat its more inconspicuous
> 
> 
> Keisha 3 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds
> 
> Lynne, Mac, Little Sis and Me 4 days 17 hours 6 minutes 40 seconds



All my hats are pre-lined with foil .


----------



## wagman67

PoohIsHome said:


> Hearing you homies talk about packing up makes this girl want to load up for vacation n o w. We're down to 5 football games left in the season...so far, so good.



We are down to 5 regular season games...hoping for an additional 5 playoff games. Three of the last four years, we have gotten to that 3rd playoff game...and once we made it to the 4th game...still shooting for that final one. For the longest time, our goal was to have Thanksgiving, together, as a football team...we finally did that two years ago, when we made it to that 4th playoff game...you have to make it that far to play Thanksgiving weekend...so, here's to playing football beyond thanksgiving.

Mac, I hope you can get around pretty good with your foot.

I envy all of you HHN peeps...maybe in 3 or 4 years, when there is no HS football...and I am depressed by the thought...I will be able to plan a trip to enjoy the spectacle. Now, getting my wife to go will be the trick...she'll go to Uni, she just won't be big on HHN. So, we'll see.

You guys enjoy.


----------



## macraven

_Wag, hope your boys do all the finals play offs

Sending Mummy Dust to make that dream come true

I'll pencil you in for hhn for 3 years from now_


----------



## Lynne G

I did group respond Keisha.  Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Chuckers

Hey all! I'm kinda glad that my trip was postponed as I read all your postings about getting ready for your trip... I would have been done with mine and sad! Instead, I get to wait to hear for your return postings and get excited for my trip in 103 days! 

Hope all is well.. it's been crazy hot up here.. mid/upper 80's. But it's going to change soon..


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Hearing all of your plans is making me super jealous...guess I know how you all felt last week 

I'm beating the post trip blues by planning our next visit...trying to decide between CB and the new Aventura, that rooftop bar is calling my name.

Hope all who are going next week have an awesome time


----------



## Robo56

Tink and Chuckers would be so cool if everyone could go at the same time next year for HHN and take Mac’s VIP Tour together.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Jr mentioned u the other day, remembered how you were our 'tour guide' for our 1st HHN many years ago. Have a feeling you do that often for folks lol


 Not as many as you'd think. Most of the time I strike up a conversation with someone and if they show interest we hang out. Last year I met a great family from Seattle who had never been. I hung out with them most of the night...it was lots of fun. I certainly don't mind doing it.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Tink and Chuckers would be so cool if everyone could go at the same time next year for HHN and take Mac’s VIP Tour together.



That's a possibility! Although I was planning on never making vacation plans during hurricane season again!


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> That's a possibility! Although I was planning on never making vacation plans during hurricane season again!


I hear you Chuckers...if only HHN didn't happen during hurricane season.

In all the years we have gone this is the first time we've had a close call.  We usually go the second week so we can attend 4 nights of HHN and the only reason we went earlier this year is Trey's AP was expiring...next year we will go back later in the month or early October to meet up with everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> I hear you Chuckers...if only HHN didn't happen during hurricane season.
> 
> In all the years we have gone this is the first time we've had a close call.  We usually go the second week so we can attend 4 nights of HHN and the only reason we went earlier this year is Trey's AP was expiring...next year we will go back later in the month or early October to meet up with everyone.



We go on vacation freeze from October through Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, I have a table reserved already at that rooftop bar.......... 


Ended up at Mount Dora today......such a beautiful place. Always changing plans.........had a lovely day......again, boiling hot.......

Turned down a chance to do the RIP tour Friday night.........far too long a night for us. It was for free as someone had let friends down who had organised it at the last minute......but, told them someone else could make better use of it than us. We like to do a few hours then leave and we are whooped already! And not thrilled with a lot of the houses anyway........so I hope they find someone to enjoy it as it's not for us..........we'll be in bed for midnight I think......any later and we'd be too exhausted to do anything else! Such wimps........

Club Lounge and finally a pool night tonight........bula bar.........

Hope all is well with everyone..........


----------



## tink1957

We are wimps too as we only go for stay and scream then usually leave around 9 to 10 after doing a few houses.  As long as we get all the houses done in one trip we're happy with repeats on our favorites.  Afterwards we go to dinner in Citywalk if we're hungry then back to the hotel.

We were pooped after 10 nights,  I can't imagine going for 18 and in 2 cities.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We are wimps too as we only go for stay and scream then usually leave around 9 to 10 after doing a few houses.  As long as we get all the houses done in one trip we're happy with repeats on our favorites.  Afterwards we go to dinner in Citywalk if we're hungry then back to the hotel.
> 
> We were pooped after 10 nights,  I can't imagine going for 18 and in 2 cities.



Lol......you're in good company Vicki.......

When we get back home we'll have been gone 26 or 27 nights.......I think.........missing Kyle but skyping him every few days when he gets in from work. He's not missing us I think..........lol..........wouldn't do a double trip this long again......we are too old for almost a month of constant walking......... but loving it at the same time.........

Love eating at Citywalk after horror nights........NBC has been outstanding this year, been a couple of times.........really outshone other places this time........

Hope you're all back to normal now and settled back at home...........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, what on the NBC menu was good?

I have the time to hit City Walk for dinners on a few nights and trying to get some recommendations from peeps I know.

I'm taking M'ville off my list unless it is just a meet and greet place for homies.
Have you tried the mexican resturaunt in City Walk yet?
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, what on the NBC menu was good?
> 
> I have the time to hit City Walk for dinners on a few nights and trying to get some recommendations from peeps I know.
> 
> I'm taking M'ville off my list unless it is just a meet and greet place for homies.
> Have you tried the mexican resturaunt in City Walk yet?_





I don't like Mexican so it's not somewhere we would eat. We're the same with Margaritaville........food is awful compared to a few years ago......maybe the nachos and burgers are ok from what I'm hearing.........we went for cocktails late last night........blackberry margarita is the best I've tasted yet! Barmen are generous pourer........

NBC.......we found the ribs and burgers excellent so far........tater tots are good! Although we get poor ribs at home so even bad ribs can be good here for us........I know you're used to excellent ones, so hope you like them if you get them.

We thought the burgers in NBC were superior to Cowfish and we really liked them.......


----------



## tink1957

27 nights  

I think I would love it too.


----------



## macraven

_Yea, pork is king in Georgia.
but chgo had some places where bbq pork as just as good.

Now to decide where to eat on my off nights.......

i should be thinking of packing instead of food on the trip........_


----------



## tink1957

We ate at Antojitos a few years ago and it was pretty good as I recall the drinks were pricy but that can be said for a few places.


----------



## macraven

_Happy Wednesday homie

Can't believe I'm first here this morning _


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and no matter that it is Fall, it's 87 today, and the 3 H's.  Hazy, hot, and humid.  Yeah, a tease.  On Friday, the high will be 71, Saturday, 69.  Hello cold front.  It will feel colder than it is, as we've been in the high 80's, and 90's seen this past week-end.  

But, today is Wednesday, and that means, hump day, as the middle of the week.  After Wednesday, the week-end is well in sight.  That means, Keisha's leaving in 3 days, and Mac, Robo, Robo's DSis, and me in 4.  

and a funny:






  Yep, as the Christmas stuff is pushing the Fall decor, there's still pumpkins, real, and not real, are everywhere.  I love the Fall.  Even our trees are starting to change the color of their leaves.  

Morning Mac.  The DIS was acting wonky, and slow.  Plus, traffic was not nice this morning. I guess the fog did not help.  No matter though, the sun is now up, and it's oh so steamy already.  

Time for tea.  Iced this time.  The AC is cranking, but for now, it feels good.  I have my sweater ready, though.

Have a great day!


----------



## Chuckers

Morning Kids!!! 
102 days!

@schumigirl I *WISH* I could take a 27 day vacation! You are so lucky! Maybe when I win the lottery this year!

Disappointed to hear that M'ville has gone down hill. I was planning on eating there because I am a Jimmy Buffett fan.

I asked a few messages back,  but never got a response... what is 'Rising Star'? I couldn't find information about it.. (could be I wasn't searching properly.)

Hope all are well... today I get to go to the dentist to have my bad tooth partially fixed.. yay. 

Weather is unseasonably hot again.. up in the 80's today. It will probably be crappy this weekend when I want to go to Six Flags. Oh well.. back to the work grind.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Yea, pork is king in Georgia.
> but chgo had some places where bbq pork as just as good.
> 
> Now to decide where to eat on my off nights.......
> 
> i should be thinking of packing instead of food on the trip........_



Lol......you'll get there.........always! Yep, food is a priority in our limited planning of trips........



Chuckers said:


> Morning Kids!!!
> 102 days!
> 
> @schumigirl I *WISH* I could take a 27 day vacation! You are so lucky! Maybe when I win the lottery this year!
> 
> Disappointed to hear that M'ville has gone down hill. I was planning on eating there because I am a Jimmy Buffett fan.
> 
> I asked a few messages back,  but never got a response... what is 'Rising Star'? I couldn't find information about it.. (could be I wasn't searching properly.)
> 
> Hope all are well... today I get to go to the dentist to have my bad tooth partially fixed.. yay.
> 
> Weather is unseasonably hot again.. up in the 80's today. It will probably be crappy this weekend when I want to go to Six Flags. Oh well.. back to the work grind.



It's a karaoke place. 

Look under Citywalk info, it'll tell you about it there.


----------



## schumigirl

A shopping day today..........then Carribbean Carnival at Sapphire Falls tonight.........a lovely gift for us.....

Wednesday already............another hot one.........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I'm not liking this back to reality business ...can I stow away in someone's luggage?

Carole, have fun at the carnival tonight...what a wonderful gift...let us know how it goes.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I'm sitting here at work with nothing to do. The phones have been silent, and only 2 clients come in each hour. 

I am so envious of all you who are either on vacation or about to leave for vacation. I am so used to Disney vacations where I am constantly planning stuff. I have my Universal vacation all planned and now all I have to do is wait. 

I think this is going to be our first Orlando vacation that will be completely mouse free. We almost did this one before, but ended up going to Downtown Disney one night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Dreary start to Wednesday-->raining. steady drizzle. Poured off/on yesterday afternoon, drove north of town for DS soccer practice as it looked lighter there (DH gets the notifications on whether soccer is on or not and he's out of town and wasn't answering phone or messages at that time yesterday! grrrr), but started pouring again as we got closer. So we kept going and ended up getting carry out pizza to take home LOL. then DH (finally) called with an urgent "need you to overnight this ASAP" message. Yeah-he owes me big time.
Much cooler today and rest of week-finally more fall like weather. Chickens gave me an earful when I went to check their food this am. All four at top of their little lungs clacking at me - not my fault it is wet!

Off today, but Happy hour later with friends. Have some errands to do but procrastinating as usual .


----------



## Metro West

We are finally getting some cooler weather next week...starting Saturday actually...which is great! There is still a lot of storm debris around the neighborhoods the County hasn't touched and now all the dried leaves and branches are fire hazards.

Going to HHN again Friday night for my last S & S of the year.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Homies!  It's Thursday, and thirsty, throw back are the word of the day.  So, throw back a beverage.  Me, hot tea.  It's damp, and cooler this morning.  No need for jacket though, still humid.  That will change by dinnertime.  High today, 78.  Then tomorrow, even cooler.  Hello Fall.  Hope when Metro says cooler, that still means nice and warm.  I am looking forward to wearing shorts the next 2 weeks.  









  and a funny:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So cat today.  Have a good one homies!

T - 2 days for Keisha, and T-3 for me, Robo, Mac, and Robo's DSis.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning all!  

Dang, Disboards are slow in the morning! Maybe, like me, they need a good cup of hot tea to get going. 

I am in pain today! I had my root canal last night and my mouth is so sore. I can't open it because the Novocaine injection site was right at the junction of my jaw and skull.. the muscles are screaming in protest today. I should just go home, take a pain killer, and zonk out. 


@schumigirl Thanks for the info on Rising Star


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Chuckers, I hope you are feeling better soon.  Yes, take a pain killer pill, and get some rest.  Mummy dust your mouth feels much less pain soon.  Yay for your 3 month ticker!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Hope when Metro says cooler, that still means nice and warm.  I am looking forward to wearing shorts the next 2 weeks.


 Supposed to be in the low to mid 80s next week with rain and/or storms so it should be a nice change. 94 today and 90 tomorrow then we go back to the 80s...which I'm all for!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Supposed to be in the low to mid 80s next week with rain and/or storms so it should be a nice change. 94 today and 90 tomorrow then we go back to the 80s...which I'm all for!



BOOOOOOOOOOO..............

We like it hot!!!!  

Although keep the storms till later..........

Heartbreaking watching Duelling Dragkns being ripped down.......got up during the night and saw the sparks fly from where they're ripping it down........such a shame...........and to see the huge gap where the track used to be........

Off to the parks...........

Have a great Thursday.......

It is Thursday??? Lost track of days now...........


----------



## Chuckers

Thank you, @Lynne G. I'm sure my coworkers are happy tho.. it makes it hard for me to talk right now, so I am more quiet than usual  

3 months, 9 days, 17 hours, 38 minutes and 4 seconds! 

On Saturday, I get to do the Double Digit Dance for the second time this year.. it will be 99 days!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Heartbreaking watching Duelling Dragkns being ripped down.......got up during the night and saw the sparks fly from where they're ripping it down........such a shame...........and to see the huge gap where the track used to be........



Sigh... when I get there in January, it will probably be all gone.. I am going to miss that coaster.. I so wanted to ride it once more.


----------



## keishashadow

Drive by hi 

Two of my adult kids having health issues, been preoccupied.  Sure they'll be fine but even more stressful being away from them when they r ill'in. No matter how old they are, still your babies.

Back to grind, carry on


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO..............
> 
> We like it hot!!!!
> 
> Although keep the storms till later..........
> 
> Heartbreaking watching Duelling Dragkns being ripped down.......got up during the night and saw the sparks fly from where they're ripping it down........such a shame...........and to see the huge gap where the track used to be........


 Yeah...it's very sad to see DD coming down but it's time for a change and the new ride looks incredible! 

I know you like hot weather but seven months of temps in the 90s weighs on you sometimes. 

Maybe we'll run into each other tomorrow night at HHN.


----------



## Charade67

Hmm...I posted something while I was at lunch and now I don't see it. Weird. 

The weather here is supposed to drop to the mid 70s this weekend. I am so looking forward to cooler weather. 

Dueling Dragons - I haven't ridden it, but the rest of my family is going to miss it. I hope the replacement is something that I will want to ride.   

Chuckers - hope the pain goes away and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Charade67

Hmm...I posted something while I was at lunch and now I don't see it. Weird. 

The weather here is supposed to drop to the mid 70s this weekend. I am so looking forward to cooler weather. 

Dueling Dragons - I haven't ridden it, but the rest of my family is going to miss it. I hope the replacement is something that I will want to ride.   

Chuckers - hope the pain goes away and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers, I can sympathize with the not feeling great at work...had a rough night, with very little sleep, then went to work an hour late this morning. Was feeling better than I had over night, but was sooooooo tired. I left two hours early, came home, climbed in bed, and took a nap. Just getting up...still in that 'not quite sure how I really feel' groggy-minded state. Company arrived earlier today...niece and brand new nephew-in-law...in for the weekend. Not much planned today, but I am off tomorrow, have homecoming tomorrow night...then Predator's 'Skate of the Union' party on Saturday, followed by game Saturday night. I hope I am up for all of it...I'm sure I will be...just might hate Monday (more than usual).


----------



## Charade67

Please join me in a moment of silence. My iPad has died.


----------



## tink1957

RIP


----------



## macraven

_busy day and have not been here to see all the homies....


*metro*, georgia is nothing like chicago weather......
hot here like florida this summer.

usually i do not go out in the afternoon here, today i had no choice as two doc appointments.
too hot and humid for me.
91 today.

our weather changes to more of a fall season on sunday.
too bad i won't be here to enjoy it.

a few days predicted to be 79 high and 64 nights then back to mid 80's

but no rain in long term forecast

i'll get rain when i am in orlando looks like.

hope all are doing fine.

*chuckers*, root canal pain is awful.
hang in there.

*wagman*, good you did catch some extra sleep but maybe you'll be feeling more chiper this weekend


*charade*, that totally suxs when your life source kicks the bucket.


*keisha*, the kids will always be your babies no matter how old they are   

*Tink*, how is back to work doing?  does it seem like it has been ages since you were last at the darkside?_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Drive by hi
> 
> Two of my adult kids having health issues, been preoccupied.  Sure they'll be fine but even more stressful being away from them when they r ill'in. No matter how old they are, still your babies.
> 
> Back to grind, carry on



Hope both kiddos are ok.......yep, they never stop being babies........



Metro West said:


> Yeah...it's very sad to see DD coming down but it's time for a change and the new ride looks incredible!
> 
> I know you like hot weather but seven months of temps in the 90s weighs on you sometimes.
> 
> Maybe we'll run into each other tomorrow night at HHN.



We plan to be there at our usual spot outside Mels around 7??? Does that work for you..........

I'm bored with the new rides already though........too many kiddy rides.......we want a full blown coaster park not so family friendly..........

Mac we've only had rain once since we've been here.........didn't affect us as we were heading out for dinner with ODC. Hope you get good weather though too........



Ready for bed............been a long hot day! Even for us it's hot!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Sending hugs and prayers to Chuckers so his tooth problems get better, to Wagman67 to feel better and Keisha for her babies healing from their illnesses.

Charade now you will have to go shopping for another IPad. Hope you got good use out of the old one before it died.


----------



## Robo56

Good night to Schumi and her Mr.


----------



## Charade67

I spoke too soon. The iPad is back! I have no idea why it randomly shut down or why I couldn't get it to start for over an hour, but it is now working again.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks all... the injection site pain is going away. Yay! Mouth is a lot better! I haven't had any teeth work done in years, so I was just not remembering the pain. 

Feel better @wagman67!! Sleep is a wonderful thing! 

I'm also very thankful that Will & Grace is back!


----------



## wagman67

Charade67 said:


> I spoke too soon. The iPad is back! I have no idea why it randomly shut down or why I couldn't get it to start for over an hour, but it is now working again.



iZombiePad...don't let it fool you!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, how old is your iPad Charade?  Maybe op system and memory cannot handle newer op updates.  I had to buy a new iPad as my old one did not have enough memory to load the updates.  

Wags, hope you are feeling better.  Have fun with the game this weekend.

Chuckers, hope your mouth is feeling better today.   At least you can hang with the cats and relax this weekend.

I did not feel well yesterday, so went to bed early.  Feeling better today.  Little one also in pain, now on drugs.  It was a tiring day.  

But, hello!  It is Friday.  Hot tea, and a yelling mom.  Kids are moving slow.  Pants on, 52 out, but oh such a beautiful sunrise.  

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Maybe that is the reason my iPad no longer works ?
In cat lives, It could be 25

Glad you mentioned it was Friday 
Have an appointment at 8:30 I can not be late for 

Take care homies!


All packed lynne?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Lynne 

Keisha leaving in one sleep and Mac, Lynne, my little Sis and me in two sleeps.

Mac are you packed yet?


----------



## Lynne G

Um, no Mac.  I think I know where the suitcase and backpack are. That is a good start for me.  I will pack tomorrow night.  I am a last minute packer.  Also have to ask my younger DB to give me a before sunrise ride.  Darn train work starts Sunday morning, so no local trains all day.  Umm, if I have to drive to the City to catch the train, not much more to drive to the airport.  Hope he is game.  He used to work for a driving company, and drove through the night many times.  He can be an early riser like me.  See, I am getting ready.  Kids also asked for a food shopping run.  Will be a busy day tomorrow.

Getting close.  Keisha, yeah, kids will always be ours to worry about.  Hope yours are feeling better.  And hey, start packing.  You leave tomorrow!  

Ah, little one is not feeling well, I may have a call from the school nurse.  I need more tea.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We plan to be there at our usual spot outside Mels around 7??? Does that work for you..........


 That works and I won't do any houses w/ my Express so we can indulge.


----------



## macraven

Robbie and Lynne I wish I could be an early packer someday

But I did buy a replacement suitcase all I have to do is fill it

I usually am rushed with every day life and pack 3 hours before I have to drive to shuttle service
Then I relax on the ride to the airport

Leaving now for hair appt


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

I'm getting excited for all the homies going to the darkside this week...hope you all have an awesome time here's some mummy dust to send you on your way  I will be there with you in spirit....raise a glass for me when you meet up.

Hope all who are feeling poorly get better soon.

Time for another cup ....it's coffee day today and I have the day off


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Please join me in a moment of silence. My iPad has died.



On your 2nd wind lol. I ne'er do an i update unless im forced to in order to get it to work.  Don't put much stock in their reasoning/security esp thot apple stuff bulletproof.



macraven said:


> Robbie and Lynne I wish I could be an early packer someday
> 
> But I did buy a replacement suitcase all I have to do is fill it
> 
> I usually am rushed with every day life and pack 3 hours before I have to drive to shuttle service
> Then I relax on the ride to the airport
> 
> Leaving now for hair appt



What color?  The suitcase not the hair.

1 kid to ER, patched him up after some tests, slept over the house last night as too drugged to drive.  Looked good this am on way out to work.  #2, well, his issues aren't going away just trying to maintain good quality of life for him & keep him ticking.  What more can anyone ask?

Jr hasn't even brought his clothes to house yet for me to pack. I'm tired of nagging.  Told him if he doesn't he can buy what he needs (on his dime) in Orlando.  Seemed to do the trick lol. Wanted to drag his bag down with me & the mr since 'free' on SWA.  Hate paying $40 a bag to spirit airlines more than i already had to dole out.  Still far less overall than the ridiculous fare SWA wanted to come home when i booked it.  Do getspoiled with the good fares i normally find lol.  

Car rental prices have been rather dismal modifying my dates.  Supposedly Alamo will honor my fare i had booked as still the same # of days even tho coming down a day early.  I'm told notes are in my file.  They are doing a manual adjustment as a courtesy, couldn't resend email confirmation  ug

DSs' far-flung team playing away game a half hour from my house, Friday night lights on tap.  It was in 30's when i woke up this am.  Need to find my boots & mid weight winter jacket/gloves.  It was 90 on Wednesday.   My system is in shock

If i don't post back (as if)  good travels to those heading out.  The motley crew will try not to break Universal.  Catch ya on the 16th


----------



## Chuckers

I hope you all have a wonderful trip! 

I am SO not an early packer. I may through some things I bought just for the trip in a suitcase that will otherwise sit empty for a week, but clothes.. not until the night before. I am a weather checker.. hourly until I pack the night before. Which might be the reason I over pack. I can easily take two weeks worth of clothes for one week. I have so many special Disney shirts that I want to wear every one of them in the parks. This trip might be different.. I'll only be at the Mouse for one day, so I don't need all my Disney clothes... However, because I'll be going in January, I may want something cool for the day and warm for the night, which means two sets of clothes per day. So, I'll probably be over packing anyway.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha and gang.  Looks like a beautiful day for a flight, but yeah, cool weather.  Chilly this morning. Had to scramble to find a jacket.  Even always hot older one had a sweatshirt on, but wore shorts.  Little one had track pants and a sweat jacket.  Only to 70 this afternoon.  I guess I will pack a pant or two.  Boots, nah, but socks for my sneakers.  

Yay!  Two more days Robo and Robo Dsis, Mac, and me.  Safe travels to all you homies too.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Kids also asked for a food shopping run.


Yeah my kids are more concerned with what they are going to eat while dad is in charge when I am gone, than the fact I am gone LOL!
Nice weather here-good fall type weather-upper 70's sun and low humidity. Although it was downright chilly this am when I went to free the chickens from their prison-er coop. (have I mentioned how spoiled they are?). 

Oldest kid is going to MNSSHP next Friday on her bday. got a text asking to ship her Malificent horns and some black boots. Noticed she ordered some accessories from Amazon.

My (newly married) niece, her new DH (they've been together for 6 or 7 years even though they are 22 and 23-probably some of the most mature 22 year olds I've ever met! Guess becoming a dad at 16 will do that)-along with (his) 7 year old (DN has been an awesome mom to her) have decided to go visit DD at Disney in November. DD got an awesome CM discount at CSR, she will have free tickets for 2 days and we are gifting them Christmas party tickets (there is a CM discount on their date they'd be there). They have a 1 year old together but I think the baby is staying with grandma this trip. So I have been having some fun helping her plan!

As for packing-I finally put all our paperwork together in the park bag, along with our Magic bands. I didn't put away a suitcase from weekend to see niece get married-does that count as "starting to pack"? It is empty...
My MiL who is going with me (1 week from tomorrow) apparently was planning a personal item, carry on, and checked bag. For a 4.5 day trip. Not sure what she thinks she needs to bring?? We each paid for a checked bag, which is more than enough for me...

Hope all the ailing peeps start to feel much much better! And safe travels to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I hope you all have a wonderful trip!
> 
> I am SO not an early packer. I may through some things I bought just for the trip in a suitcase that will otherwise sit empty for a week, but clothes.. not until the night before. I am a weather checker.. hourly until I pack the night before. Which might be the reason I over pack. I can easily take two weeks worth of clothes for one week. I have so many special Disney shirts that I want to wear every one of them in the parks. This trip might be different.. I'll only be at the Mouse for one day, so I don't need all my Disney clothes... However, because I'll be going in January, I may want something cool for the day and warm for the night, which means two sets of clothes per day. So, I'll probably be over packing anyway.



I think I saw that guy today in the parks!!! 

Honestly, what do folks find to put in these huge bags for one day in a park?


Dull today, so very bearable doing both parks......well, the highlights anyway.......finally back in room about to get showered and hit Club Lounge before horror nights tonight........unless it pours down of course........sky looking very black right now.

Safe travels to all headed down this weekend...........


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I am so thankful today that I don’t have to repair or replace my iPad. 

Wagman67 - I’ve had people from 2 different message boards call my iPad a zombie. 

Lynne - The iPad is almost 4 years old.  I seem to have enough memory, but I think I will move all my photos to my main computer  and see if it will free up more space. I still have all the pictures I took of our ALaska vacation on the iPad. (And there are a lot.)

Keisha - Oddly enough, when the iPad came back on there was an IOS update waiting for me. I went ahead and did the update. I hope I don’t regret it. 

Schumi - I never understood why people carry huge backpacks in parks either.  I try to carry the bare minimum with me. I do insist on carrying a decent camera though. I can’t rely just on my phone to take pictures. Thankfully I have a small camera with a great zoom lens. 

I am not an early packer either. I usually pack everything the night before a trip. I need to be a little more careful this time since we will be flying instead of driving.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, moving photos may be good.  You can always move them to the cloud to save memory too.  If you have only a 32 memory, you may want to delete apps you do not need too.  At 4 years old, it is getting to be a dinosaur, not a zombie.  You should always be updated though, as it usually includes patches and better security. 

Ah, pizza night, and a sore hand.  Not sure what I did, but drugs go good with food.  I hope it stops being painful before I leave.  

Have a great Friday night homies.  A nice scary one for Metro and Schumi.


----------



## Robo56

Have a safe flight Keisha


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> I think I saw that guy today in the parks!!!
> 
> Honestly, what do folks find to put in these huge bags for one day in a park?



Small children.. gotta save on ticket money some how...


----------



## tinydancer09

Helllllooo from Texas!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> Helllllooo from Texas!




_did you drive or fly there?_
ei_ther way, it's time consuming to go from where you are to texas..


have you picked out all your bridesmaids yet?
or planned the wedding date?_


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the meet the parents fun in Texas.  Yay, for the hello from Texas TinyD.

Slow Dis, so short hello.  Safe travels to the Keisha family.  Enjoy, and will text a hello tomorrow from MK.

Ooh, a cool start, 50.  But, beautiful sunny start, with bright blue skies. No even going to see a temp in the 70's but that is okay.  Time for errands and wash.  Oh, and get the luggage out.  

Enjoy this Saturday, and the last day of September.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I had to get up early today to make a hash brown casserole for a brunch I am attending.  I really wanted to sleep in. Not much else on the agenda today. It’s my 22nd anniversary today, but we celebrated last night since my husband has tickets for a football game tonight. 

Lynne -  I think my memory is 64. I deleted a few apps and will move photos this afternoon. 

Chuckers - Sometimes I think you may be right about children inn the backpacks. 
I’ve seen people pack changes of clothes, water, snacks, and even full meals for the day. I can understand wanting to save money, but I just can’t imagine lugging all the weight around all day.  I always try to stay several  steps behind people with large backpacks. I’ve lost count of how many times I’ve been hit by one with the person suddenly turns around. 

Gotta finish getting ready. This casserole smalls so good, and I am really hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I am so thankful today that I don’t have to repair or replace my iPad.
> 
> Wagman67 - I’ve had people from 2 different message boards call my iPad a zombie.
> 
> Lynne - The iPad is almost 4 years old.  I seem to have enough memory, but I think I will move all my photos to my main computer  and see if it will free up more space. I still have all the pictures I took of our ALaska vacation on the iPad. (And there are a lot.)
> 
> Keisha - Oddly enough, when the iPad came back on there was an IOS update waiting for me. I went ahead and did the update. I hope I don’t regret it.
> 
> Schumi - I never understood why people carry huge backpacks in parks either.  I try to carry the bare minimum with me. I do insist on carrying a decent camera though. I can’t rely just on my phone to take pictures. Thankfully I have a small camera with a great zoom lens.
> 
> I am not an early packer either. I usually pack everything the night before a trip. I need to be a little more careful this time since we will be flying instead of driving.



I really get annoyed when the backpack brigade forget they have them on and turn and bash you! It’s been a bugbear of mine this year.......

Yep, we pack the night before or the same day........I know what I’m taking so see no need to pack months or even weeks ahead! I’d need to wash everything again if I packed that far out.........yep, cameras for us too as we don’t carry a phone with us........like to be out of contact with everyone........except Kyle of course but we Skype him! 



Chuckers said:


> Small children.. gotta save on ticket money some how...



Lol........wouldn’t surprise me.........



Didn’t make horror nights last night as rain was awful........went to Strongwater Tavern instead.......

Discovered a few rums we liked.........

Still raining this morning, although lovely now........bit cooler than previous days. Hoping to get to our final horror nights tonight......unless it rains again.........

Keisha, hope you made it safe........and safe travels to everyone else.........

mac........hoping you get my emails.........wrote out 3 and they all disappeared into cyberspace........last one seemed to go though.......hopefully! 

Happy Saturday all.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Early and chilly start with sons soccer game at 8 am! The team played soooo much better, the coach actually coached and the team won 5-0.  The other team was pretty good too, and even 2 weeks ago would have stomped sons team.
Got kid off to band bus- will be going to see finals tonight (they usually win this competition).  
Hope everyone has safe travels or has arrived safely! One week to go for me. My Haunted Mansion skirt came today so now I'm set for party.
Decided to haul fall/Halloween stuff down. Apparently I went sale shopping last yearthis is only the inside stuff and doesn't include costumes...2 more bins of stuff for outside are in garage. It's going to take all weekend to decorate! But it's this weekend or never...


----------



## Squirlz

Did I post this yet?  Our Key West trip is on!  Arriving Friday for 12 nights.  It was touch and go there for awhile.  Key West got so lucky.  I seriously believe in Sister Gabriel's Grotto and I'm not religious.


----------



## tink1957

Yay for squirlz...happy the trip is still on...hope you have a great time. 

One day I hope to visit Key West...sounds like a fun place.

All the homies are getting ready to go or already there...safe travels everyone 

I forgot to reset my alarm this morning for 6 am ...woke up at 7:12 and had to get ready in record time but made it to work at 8 only 2 minutes late.  It takes me 30 minutes to drive to work.   The only thing I forgot about was my phone on the bed.  I kept reaching for it all day.
Have a wonderful weekend everyone ...be excellent to each other


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Glad to hear your trip is on Squirlz.  It made us so sad to look at the pictures of all the beautiful pictures we took along 1.  We had such wonderful weather and so warm and calm Gulf.  I hope you have as great a time we had. Jealous, we spent 5 nights.  

Glad you made it to work in record time Tink.  Yeah, forgetting my phone or watch drives me crazy.  Hope you work day went fast.

Almost done packing.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I’ve seen people pack changes of clothes, water, snacks, and even full meals for the day. I can understand wanting to save money, but I just can’t imagine lugging all the weight around all day.  I always try to stay several  steps behind people with large backpacks. I’ve lost count of how many times I’ve been hit by one with the person suddenly turns around.



This is going to sound awful, but theme park visits are one of the few times I am glad I never had kids. I couldn't lug all that crap around. I try to go in with absolutely no bags what so ever. If I can't put it in a cargo pocket, it's not coming in with me. But I would still love to be able to see the wonder and awe in a child's eyes as they see Mickey for the first time..


----------



## Robo56

Got the packing done this evening. Boarding passes printed.

Ready for a good night sleep hopefully. Have to leave for airport at 6:30.

Mac if I remember correctly you have to be up for trip to airport very early.

Lynne and Mac have a safe trip tomorrow. Look forward to seeing you both at Universal.

Night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

All checked in and awaiting at gate. Fire alarm sounded as went to gate, but no one reacted.  Figured it was a test.  And it was.  Busy.  

Safe flights Mac, Robo and Robo Dsis.  

Hello homies!


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage everyone 

Good morning to all of us stuck at home today ...coffee time for me  and maybe a small piece of the red velvet fudge DD made ...I'm starting my post trip diet next week


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and Happy October.

Squirlz - I went to Key West for Thanksgiving the year we moved to Florida. It was a great trip. We had our thanksgiving dinner at Benihana. We shared a table with a German couple who had just recently moved to the Atlanta, Ga area (the place we had just moved away from). Then we discovered that our chef went to my high school’s main rival school in Marietta, Ga. It really is a small world sometimes.

Chuckers - We waited to go to Disney until our daughter was old enough that we didn’t need to lug around lots of stuff.  I make her carrry her own stuff now. Here is a fun memory of her first Disney trip. I can’t believe it was almost 10 years ago.






Lynne and Robo - Hope you have great trips.

Tink - I need to start a pre trip diet. I should probably do some walking too so I can get used to all of the walking I will be doing at the parks.

I spent a couple of hours last night looking for shirts to wear on my vacation. I was mainly looking for a Ravenclaw shirt. I found so many cool shirts, but couldn’t get them all. I found one that was a combination of Doctor Who and Ravenclaw that I just had to have.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope everyone arrived/is arriving safely!! 6 more days for me-next week at this exact time I hope to show my mother in law and sister in law Soarin'-after eating/drinking at festival!!



Squirlz said:


> Did I post this yet?  Our Key West trip is on!  Arriving Friday for 12 nights.  It was touch and go there for awhile.  Key West got so lucky.  I seriously believe in Sister Gabriel's Grotto and I'm not religious.


YAY! Glad KW is lucky and you get to go-from previous posts it sounds like KW is a special place for you guys.



Chuckers said:


> This is going to sound awful, but theme park visits are one of the few times I am glad I never had kids. I couldn't lug all that crap around. I try to go in with absolutely no bags what so ever. If I can't put it in a cargo pocket, it's not coming in with me. But I would still love to be able to see the wonder and awe in a child's eyes as they see Mickey for the first time..


Even with younger kids I tended to go with bare minimum-and the threads/posts on "what is in your park bag?" I am always "what park bag-MB, CC/DL/cash with phone in clear water proof lanyard, fuel rod in pocket, frogg togg around neck, water bottle in hand". good grief people you are not going to the wilds of outer space with no stores etc!"



tink1957 said:


> I'm starting my post trip diet next week


 yeah... mine will be starting in 2 weeks 



Charade67 said:


> I found one that was a combination of Doctor Who and Ravenclaw that I just had to have.


sounds like a great present for my middle!! Where did you get it??

Chili made today - had a large bowl full of tomatoes from garden cooked down to tomato sauce, venison, green peppers, garlic and onion from garden...mmm. Made lime bars for dessert to help cut the heat. And realized I have tomorrow off! I mean I knew it but it hadn't sunk inSo decided to have a cocktail on the deck in this lovely weather!

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Charade67

I found the shirt here https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/588531-ravenclaw-tardis


----------



## PoohIsHome

If it's on the Internet, it must be true....right? My oldest son, Alex and my daughter-in-law, Kalyn, shared some exciting news.  I'M GONNA BE A MIMI!!


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> If it's on the Internet, it must be true....right? My oldest son, Alex and my daughter-in-law, Kalyn, shared some exciting news.  I'M GONNA BE A MIMI!!View attachment 274045




CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Charade67

Congratulations Pooh!!


----------



## keishashadow

Two days down, 8 miles of walking today whee.  Epcot jammed for 35th anniversary.  Bailed for MGM and returned for Fire works which were hyped.  IMO 4th of July far better.  Lines for merchandise to the point I didn't bother with a tee shirt.

Tomorrow Sea World. Trying to figure out if the park doesn't open until 10 am just how we're supposed to be back @ the sea lion perserve for our tour by 9:45 am.  Just checked park hours nutz.  Lunch w/Shamu too, surely something different to surprise the mr.  Always looking for something new each trip.

Carole - i was nearly knocked off my feet today by a tall dude with a back pack when he decided to turn while in line @ test track.  No I'm sorry offered. They have to feel they hit something duh.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Long day and time to sleep for me

Hhn open to 2:00 tonight 

Called it a night at 10:30


----------



## Lynne G

Hot day and warm night.  I will be passed out after hitting the pillow.  One more parade and hopefully not a long wait for le bus.

Have. Good night homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, leave around 9 ish, get there around 9:30, they tend to open the front of the park early.  Then you can timely check in.  Have fun with Shamoooooo.

I am going to AK, then HS.  I did stand in line and bought a shirt in the late afternoon.  Total time, 40 minutes.  Everyone was polite and they had tons of checkout people.  Yeah, take my money.  LOL


Hehe, I was getting ready for HHN.  The bus driver said good morning, as caught it after midnight.




Had party fun.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Chuckers said:


> CONGRATS!!!



Thanks, Chuckers! This opens up a whole new world of souvenir possibilities for our trip next month!!



Charade67 said:


> Congratulations Pooh!!



Thanks, Charade! I can't wait to get my hands on this little one! I read Harry Potter to his Dad when he was little....now I get to do it all over again!!


----------



## Chuckers

*
97 Days!!!!*


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> Did I post this yet?  Our Key West trip is on!  Arriving Friday for 12 nights.  It was touch and go there for awhile.  Key West got so lucky.  I seriously believe in Sister Gabriel's Grotto and I'm not religious.



Have a great time. I love Key West, I've been there 5 times. One of my favorite things to do is rent a scooter and just ride around the island for hours. I don't have to go anywhere specific. I just ride. It's impossible to get lost and it's the best 
way to get a tan! One of the few vacations I would do again that doesn't involve a roller coaster!


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> I forgot to reset my alarm this morning for 6 am ...woke up at 7:12 and had to get ready in record time but made it to work at 8 only 2 minutes late.  It takes me 30 minutes to drive to work.   The only thing I forgot about was my phone on the bed.  I kept reaching for it all day.




Ugh.. if I don't have my phone it's like I left a vital organ on the subway. I am SO lost without my phone.. Sad that we/I depend on a stupid piece of electronics now...


----------



## macraven

_I am way behind posting here 

But I can bring a note from
My mom for an excuse 

Have not had sufficient sleep since Thursday 

Yup another medical problem snuck up on me and started meds

I was useless Saturday and Friday finished packing at a late hour 

Meet up with some at the hotel
Saw carole and Tom then met vu tran and his gf also at the hotel

Went to the park and spent time with Pax, Marco, Dora and Keith

Houses and bill and Ted show with Disney Ron and his daughter 

Then met Robbie and her sis

Just wanted to give a short out to those I was able to meet and hang out with yesterday 

Left the park early as it was a struggle wearing the boot for broken foot


Back in room
and chilled rest of evening 

Now i get to start the fun again today





_


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> If it's on the Internet, it must be true....right? My oldest son, Alex and my daughter-in-law, Kalyn, shared some exciting news.  I'M GONNA BE A MIMI!!


  Congratulations!!!

Sounds like an exhausting day Mac!

5 more days-3 of them working...


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I am way behind posting here
> 
> But I can bring a note from
> My mom for an excuse _
> ....{snip}....
> _Now i get to start the fun again today_




Sounds like a busy day! Come back in January when I go and we can hang out.. your foot will be lots better then!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, hope you are feeling better and foot not holding you back.  Great you got to meet up with some Disers.

Pooh, Congratulations!  So nice to hear good, happy news.

Almost done AK, may go back to room, or right to HS.  Decisions.  At least not as hot and wind seems to suggest rain.  But, sun out now after a cloudy morning.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Mac, hope you are feeling better and foot not holding you back.  Great you got to meet up with some Disers.
> 
> Pooh, Congratulations!  So nice to hear good, happy news.
> 
> Almost done AK, may go back to room, or right to HS.  Decisions.  At least not as hot and wind seems to suggest rain.  But, sun out now after a cloudy morning.
> 
> View attachment 274172



Pretty Kitty! I want to pet her!!!


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> Pretty Kitty! I want to pet her!!!


You might be missing a few digits if you did 

Mac...get a scooter and have fun meeting up with everyone 

So sad to hear about the tragedy in Vegas  my thoughts and prayers are with all who are affected.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> You might be missing a few digits if you did
> 
> Mac...get a scooter and have fun meeting up with everyone
> 
> So sad to hear about the tragedy in Vegas  my thoughts and prayers are with all who are affected.



I didn't say I *would* pet her.. I just want to pet her  
Did you do Pandora? If so, how was it?


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...busy weekend after HHN Friday night. Had some rain during the event so I left...I didn't want to spend $6 for a plastic poncho when I have two a home. Carole and Tom did not come over due to the rain so I didn't see them again before they crossed the pond. I'll go back to HHN Friday night but no S & S any more.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> Did you do Pandora? If so, how was it?


Pandora is really neat. Lots of beautiful scenery to look at, entertainment, and Satu'li Canteen has some of (if not the best) quick service food at Disney. And Flight of Passage is really good. 

Busy baking off 28 large potatoes-making a baked potato bar for my meeting dinner tonight.  + lemon bars. Could easily take a nap instead.

If anyone will be at Mouse's Halloween party Thursday-my DD will be there with her Malificient horns on-she is 6'2" tall, and I just shipped her 1 inch wedge heal boots so she will literally be heads taller than most people. glad she decided to go as it is her Bday and the last CM discount party- so say "hi"!


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> I didn't say I *would* pet her.. I just want to pet her
> Did you do Pandora? If so, how was it?


Yes, we did Pandora and it was great, ate at the canteen which has one of the best quick service places on property and rode both rides.  We got stuck on avatar right before the end and we got to ride again...it was awesome.


----------



## Chuckers

I think when I go to UO in January, I am going to have to do a multi park ticket for my one day at Disney so I can do Pandora... I should see if I can hit all 4 parks in one day.. Pandora/Everest in AK, RNRC in HS, TestTrack in Epcot and then everything in the Magic Kingdom...


----------



## tink1957

We did 3 parks on our last day...could have done 4.  I kind of wish we had since we missed seeing Pandora at night.


----------



## macraven

_Had a great day at islands with Robbie and Tryna today 

We did repeat rides on some of them

Tomorrow we attack the Studios

Think Janet and Lynne arrive on Thursday 

The more the merrier!_


----------



## keishashadow

Mr & I skipping pandora,had our fill. Will take jr to ck it out next week

Great day at Sea world.  walked over to F&W tonight. MB got a workout at the booths

Shamu buffet was nice experience, food better than anticipated. Seal tour a true hoot 

Mac pretty sure I have duct tape in my suitcase if it will help the cause. JK but rest up for the upcoming weekend!  I haven't forgotten the kcups (yet). 

Taking am off to hit pool or waterpark. Then MNSSHP.


----------



## macraven

_speaking about duct tape, SW ruined one of my suitcases.....

But kcups is the greater priority _


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _speaking about duct tape, SW ruined one of my suitcases.....
> 
> But kcups is the greater priority _



Lol. Case of iced tea I bought is spoiled? No idea but taste is off. Tried two different bottles. Anyway will be stopping on way up thurs

Re luggage Did u stop at MCO ?  SWA pretty good at replacing what they break


----------



## macraven

SW staff not around carrosel when I got there to pick mine up 
Used wc assist but dude that worked there left me by rr and left 
He returned about 20 minutes later

by the time i got there only three pieces on carousel 

No staff to find then


----------



## wagman67

I hope all of you are having fun on your trips. Nice to hear about the meet-ups.

Pooh...great news that is (riffing off their shirts).

Mac is back on the attack...awesome. Hope you hold up and continue to get stronger.

Didn't post my Saturday morning Friday night football catch-up, because I had company and we made a day of it...finished with a Preds game and had a great time. Pretty sure they are wanting to move to our neck of the woods, so wanted to show them a good time.

So, back to Friday...it was homecoming and we were expected to win, and did...53-14. Youngest son did not get the start, because the senior was back (good news), but they split time, about 50-50, so he got plenty of playing time. He got more playing time on defense than normal, because of the blowout. The oldest got to experience the 'Alumni Tent', as he graduated last year. He and a bunch of previous football players (from many different years) hung out at the fence area and started calling themselves the 'Wall of Legends'...too funny.

But the biggest part of the night was their cousin was the Homecoming Queen, so we were there hours before getting pictures with the whole family...with everyone except the one that is still her schoolmate...but he had the game to prepare for, so he is excused. My wife said she just kept seeing Elsa...so all of you WDW fans can kinda figure how she looked...beautiful. Not a soft guy, but kinda had a bit of a dad (without being dad) moment.

The kicker is she loved it all, but probably couldn't wait to get into some sweat pants later...I truly don't think she knows how pretty she is...or cares. She's just good people.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday.. this is me today...


----------



## tink1957

Chuck...that bear was me too this morning...I still haven't had my coffee.

Congrats to wags niece ...sounds like a great night for your family.

Now I'm off to make coffee.


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuck...that bear was me too this morning...I still haven't had my coffee.
> 
> Congrats to wags niece ...sounds like a great night for your family.
> 
> Now I'm off to make coffee.




I'm thinking if I take a 5 hour energy drink, I can make it to 4.. and then at my part time job, I can take another one at 5 and make it until 10pm.. just in time to go to sleep.


----------



## macraven

_The hotel changed the coffee pods 

Can not drink the crap they now have


I don't do anything but black coffee

It will be a very long stay without coffee........
But I will survive 

I made it for 4 months without it so I can deal not having caffeine until I go home

The parks yesterday and today had hardly a wait for lines

Can not remember the last time it was so few in the park 

Was able to meet up with homies 
Did dinner Sunday night with Disney Ron and his daughter 

Dis ioa with Robbie and her sis yesterday 

Nice time here _


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I'm thinking if I take a 5 hour energy drink, I can make it to 4.. and then at my part time job, I can take another one at 5 and make it until 10pm.. just in time to go to sleep.



Love me some 5HE...when do I use them more than usual?...when I am at UOR...duh!!


macraven said:


> _The hotel changed the coffee pods
> 
> Can not drink the crap they now have
> 
> 
> I don't do anything but black coffee
> 
> It will be a very long stay without coffee........
> But I will survive
> 
> I made it for 4 months without it so I can deal not having caffeine until I go home
> 
> The parks yesterday and today had hardly a wait for lines
> 
> Can not remember the last time it was so few in the park
> 
> Was able to meet up with homies
> Did dinner Sunday night with Disney Ron and his daughter
> 
> Dis ioa with Robbie and her sis yesterday
> 
> Nice time here _



Glad you're rabble-rousing with the best of 'em...who needs coffee?....we were just discussing 5 hour energy...bam!!!


----------



## macraven

_I'm late to the party
Just read about the energy drinks 
Lol_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I meant to post something earlier, but fell asleep instead. 
Found another Ravenclaw shirt that I loved, placed and order, then got an email today saying it was out of stock. I ended up going with my second choice. Oh well, if that’s the worst thing to happen to me this week.....

Lynne - Great picture. I love big cats. My favorite is the tiger. 

Wagman - Congrats to your niece. 

Chuckers - Love the panda pic. The giant panda is my daughter’s favorite animal. I think she has 20 or more stuffed pandas. I was like that last Tuesday. I was so sleepy all day. I fell asleep while watching TV and didn’t wake up until after midnight. 

Pandora - Is this something someone who has no clue about Avatar would like? I’ve seen pictures and video, and it looks like it is really pretty, but I honestly have no knowledge of it at all.

I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I have to work on scheduling problems tomorrow. I am almost certain that I had scheduled a certain client’s regular weekly therapy sessions for the rest of the year, but she disappeared from the schedule and someone else was put in her spot. I need to makes sure that the same mistake wasn’t made with anyone else. 

Good night.


----------



## macraven

_Charade
Hope you are able to sleep 

Morning comes too early some days

Wishing the Sandman comes to visit you_


----------



## schumigirl

Too much to read back through.........

mac, we never even used the Keurig machine this year so never noticed coffee had changed this year.......



Well, made it back home yesterday morning after another amazing trip. 

Thought we had jet lag cracked........3 hour drive home after night flight.........we slept for almost 4 hours then got up, showered and stayed awake till 10.30 last night........last few years it’s worked and we’ve slept all night and woke up feeling okish............not this time.......we both woke up 3am and that’s us awake.........

Up now as DS is leaving for work in 45 minutes, then I’ll try and sleep some more.......jet lag sucks! 

But fabulous seeing DS again...........just take a few more days to get back to normal this time.........pictures may take a while to sort through, although we had some days we didn’t take loads of pictures. Decided to not to feel it necessary to fill our days constantly doing something.........and we had a fabulous time just chilling some days. Might make a really dull trip report though..........

Although weather in Orlando was a lot cooler last weekend than we were used to this trip it’s still a shock to come back to temps in low 50’s. We had a real heatwave in Florida this time...........no rain till the last weekend. So wonderful as always. 

Need a catch up on emails and such though..........

Have a great Wednesday............


----------



## Lynne G

Had a nice D23 day at Epcot. It rained some in the afternoon, but I did not get wet.  Was enjoying two food and wine shows.  Who knew sugar cane could be so alcoholic tasting.  Should have sipped. LOL. Some slightly frozen lime tasting South American drink.  Umm, one was more than enough.  Also, who knew a fried Oreo could taste so good. Yumm, a liquid chocolate when breaking open the fried crust.  Then, desserts with a great seated view of illuminations.
Up next, some fun in the studios, then a view of the new MK fireworks. 

Eek, bad coffee and the need for energy drinks. 

Schumi, Nice you got home and are settling back with Kyle.  I always have more trouble with jet lag going back in time.  Cannot wait to read your trip report.  Always lovely pictures and comments.

With that I need to get washed up and use my free mug to get equally bad tea.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Love me some 5HE...when do I use them more than usual?...when I am at UOR...duh!!
> 
> 
> Glad you're rabble-rousing with the best of 'em...who needs coffee?....we were just discussing 5 hour energy...bam!!!



I LOVE the Grape 5HE. However, sometimes the sourness hits hard and I make 'that' face! I buy them from Amazon by the box and I always have them with me when I am on an amusement park vacation!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I finally got back to sleep last night after reading for about an hour. I fell asleep while reading and woke up around 4:00. Maybe I’ll take a nap on my lunch hour.

Gotta get the kid to school.  Physics test today.

Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## Chuckers

Okay... I have had a big scare on Facebook concerning my trip in January. Please, can someone tell me if I need to worry? I was told that the first part of the months in the beginning of the year is Cheerleader Invasion time. For those of you who have done UO/Disney at the beginning of January, do I need to worry? I have been in Disneyland and Six Flags during Cheerleader Invasions and never have I more wished for an ice pick to use on my own eyes and ears. I call those days 'Glitter and Squeal' days. 

I am really hoping that January is too soon for the start of Cheerleader Invasions. Please understand, I have nothing against cheerleaders when they're up on stage or on the field... but when they are allowed to freely roam in packs, I start to fear for my sanity...


----------



## keishashadow

Good day all!  

Mnsshp  awesome!  For once perfect weather. 

Upcoming U time supposed to be seriously soggy  Watching s tropical depression that may effect area in another 6 days  Going to ignore it lol maybe it'll go away 

Supposed to do MK again this eve. I'm beat still deciding. Had blizzard beach almost all to ourselves yesterday am woot

Checkers the reason the mr finally agreed to buying DVC was being stuck at AS movies with the younger cheerleaders   Pretty bad,loosely supervised running wild

Pop warner in dec no such problems. Nor with the older collegiate cheer competitions 

Will be down for big gymnastics meet in feb. I have nO hate on youth groups in general. My DS went for academic games competitions. Remember telling him if I heard just one negative comment on behavior he'd be grounded for the whole summer lol. 

Google what cheerleading group & their discounted hotel options in wdw. Then get thee to another. They do tend to clog up the flow in common areas  

MGM Indiana jones sometimes closed for their venue. Gymnastics is at ESPN


----------



## Chuckers

@keishashadow Well, I am only doing one day at Disney.. I just was wondering if they invaded UO in the same manner since I am actually staying at RPR.


----------



## Charade67

Got home from work this afternoon and saw that a local hearing aid company had sent some information to my father-in-law.  This is interesting for several reason. 1. He does not live with us. 2. He has never lived in Virginia. 3. He passed away in 1992. How on earth did he get on a mailing list???

Chuckers - Hope you can avoid the cheer invasion. There might be dance teams too. My daughter's dance school usually starts competition season in February, but some might do it sooner. I know, I'm not being very helpful here. Sorry. 

I feel like I should be doing more planning for our upcoming vacation. I guess I am still stuck in the Disney mindset. I think I will go see if I own enough shorts to wear. I probably should have thought about that back in July when you could still find them in the stores.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - Hope you can avoid the cheer invasion. There might be dance teams too. My daughter's dance school usually starts competition season in February, but some might do it sooner. I know, I'm not being very helpful here. Sorry.



I am just going to believe that I will be safe because the 2nd week of January is just too soon after the start of the semester to take off from school. I've said it and it will be so! Otherwise I will be having to wear my mean face a lot


----------



## Robo56

Our fearless leader Mac at HHN


----------



## Robo56

Mac’s dinner



OOPS


----------



## schumigirl

Loving the pics Robo.......


Jet lag is really kicking us this time...........went to bed around 10.30 and wide awake at 1.30am..........

Came to one of the spare rooms as DH has managed to get back to sleep......won’t disturb him as he was worse than me this year. 

I really must apologise to those I haven’t replied to who have sent PM’s and emails yet........I will get around to it............

Thursday is going to be a quiet one too........will head out for a bit of fresh air, and it is fresh here!!  Bit of housework and ironing and try not to snooze during the day. Definitely missing Florida temps, although hope it doesn’t get too soggy for those there this weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Great pics Robo 

Carole...hope you can get a good night's sleep soon.

Chuck...never had to deal with cheerleaders but those Brazilian tour groups 

I was late for work today, had my tire start to shread a few miles before I got there...limped into the tire center next door and left my car...good thing I could walk from there...now I have to get 3 more tires as they're all shot.  Too bad I'm still broke after vacation 

All our homies in Orlando...party on


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Vicki.......still wide awake........

Shame about the tyres though, glad one never blew out on you .......saw that happen once to a guy few cars in front of us. But, hope it’s not too expensive.........


Just saw a TM friend tweet HHN is busy tonight for a Wednesday.......and Academy of Villans is again on the main stage and the show is amazing! Such a good show.......

Going to try and sleep now........thought I might go downstairs set up laptop and try and sort pics out, but brain is too fuzzy..........maybe by the weekend.........


----------



## Lynne G

Happily Ever After. Late MK night.  

Great pictures Robo.  Will be nice to say hello to all tomorrow.  Should be at RPR around or after dinner. Chew and Early Morning Magic on tap first.


----------



## Monykalyn

Loving the pics!
3 more days for me-guess I really need to get stuff together clothes wise-did pull out the ponchos-found one from way back when it was just Mickey on the back (no words). Cleaned house today, made big pot of mac n cheese, tomorrow have a kid with band rehearsal and other one with soccer and DH conveniently out of town again. He has asked a few time already this week if I can help him Monday or Tuesday with the business.  I finally told him today he'd better get his (temporary) single parent act together. Sheesh-and he won't even have to cook, clean or do laundry!

Did buy the MNSSHP tix today for the 10th. Weather is looking a bit better by then, and DD is confirmed she has those days off. She turns 20 tomorrow and is planning on going to the party tomorrow night (last night for CM discount).

Hope you get some nice sleep Schumi! Think I am headed that way soon as well...


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuck...never had to deal with cheerleaders but those Brazilian tour groups



OMG.. I will never ever ever go to WDW during Brazilian Tour Group season again! It's a toss up as to which is worse... but I think it's the Tour Groups.. the cheerleaders can't get drunk (legally). The cheerleaders are just loud, squealing, giggling glitter gaggles. The tour groups are obnoxious, drunkards (even during the day) that have the worst manners of any group of people I've ever seen.

@Robo56 Thanks for the pictures! 

@Monykalyn I wish I was going to MNSSHP with you!!! I am SO jealous!


----------



## macraven

Hhn busy tonight?

I though it was not for the way we toured the park 

Did the houses and zones with Robbie and used express lines

Houses done for us about 9:40
Did not want to wait for next show of bill and ted

For those without the ep they had long waits in some houses
Did see hour wait for AHS while there

Weather was great tonight

Hope we don't get rain this Friday


----------



## macraven

MonyK 

Wishing your daughter an early


----------



## schumigirl

To MonyK DD.......hope she has a lovely day.........and hope you got a sleep too! 

Mac glad you didn't find it busy........saw Bioreconstruct posted a busy pic too.........glad to hear it wasn't too bad though, also had some TM friends there last night that didn't have EP so they were hoping to get the last houses done they haven't gone through.........yes, hope your Friday is a dry one for the tour 


Slept for around 2 hours before getting back up..........gonna be a slow unproductive day! 

We have rain coming later too today......will be out this morning and home before it starts........

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## macraven

I woke up thinking it was 7:30

Looked at the clock 
3/30 too early to get up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I woke up thinking it was 7:30
> 
> Looked at the clock
> 3/30 too early to get up



Definitely too early! 

Hope you get back to sleep.........

We're just heading out soon........lovely morning so far.......sunny and a little chilly.....perfect autumn morning.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...hope your Thursday will be a great one! We are getting some showers and wind due to the tropical depression off the coast...nothing major though.


----------



## tink1957

to MK's girl...hope she has a fun night at the party ...love those CM discounted tickets, we went last year with those and had a blast.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday everyone!

Only 3 months, 2 days. 17 hours, 0 minutes, and 22 seconds until I go on the big flying thingy!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> giggling glitter gaggles


  oh we would have soooo much fun at a party!! 
I think DD is gonna get rained on tonight, but cannot wait for a report. She went to Cast connections yesterday and found the most awesome haunted mansion shirt- I NEED that shirt so she is gonna look for my size too when net shipment comes in (she said Company d is getting some).
Haven't heard from the bday girl yet...
Working today/tomorrow then off to see my baby. Just now getting lunch (forgot breakfast) and may be only chance to eat today as I will be running all day and evening with kids activities.  It gets too late and I just don't feel like eating...and I know better as a nutritionist too!

Happy Friday eve! or preFriday day! Or post humpday day...


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> oh we would have soooo much fun at a party!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Monyk's DD.  Hope she parties the night away.

Well, Chew was fun.  Best picture I could get, as most of time when cast there cannot take pictures.  Clint came into the seats after the show ended. No selfie for me.  Oh well, had a good seat.  Show will be on TV next Thursday.  Who knows, maybe I had my 1/2 second claim to fame.



Now at RPR, getting ready for HHN.  No park to night.  I am tired.  Have tons of sweets, as that was one of the gifts from the show.  Yeah, that and salad dressing.  Money would have been more welcome.  Just saying.

Have a nice Thursday night homies.  Just think, when you awake tomorrow, it will be Friday.  For that, a wahoo is in order.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, see you Friday 
Meet up in Simpsons holding area on Friday_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to Monykalyn daughter


----------



## Lynne G

Hoot, hoot!  It is Friday!  Time for some dark side fun, and some scary good time with homies.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

It's Friday..........I think! 

Slowly getting back to normal........had fabulous sleep last night, so that helps.......

Getting all pictures loaded is so much easier without Photobucket......wish I'd stopped using them years ago. So almost all done now. Didn't realise we'd taken so many! 

Hope all have a great Friday and enjoy the tour tonight to those that's there.........


----------



## macraven

Trouble getting to sleep last night but woke up 15 minutes ago


----------



## Charade67

I’ve fallen behind again in posting. Noting much to report from my end. Today I’m doing laundry and cleaning house. 

Chuckers- Your post about cheerleaders and my response about dance teams has invaded my dreams. Last night I dreamed that we were at Universal and I discovered that the competition team from my daughter’s dance school was there for a competition. My daughter and I wer watching them practice. 

Tink - Sorry about the tire. My car needs asome work, but I really don’t want to put any more money into it unless it is absolutely necessary. 

Monykaylen - Happy belated birthday to your daughter.

Lynne and Robo - Thanks for the pictures.

Schumi - Looking forward to the trip report. 

I think I’ll take a little nap before I resume cleaning.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers- Your post about cheerleaders and my response about dance teams has invaded my dreams. Last night I dreamed that we were at Universal and I discovered that the competition team from my daughter’s dance school was there for a competition. My daughter and I wer watching them practice.



I'm sorry! I usually don't influence anyone's dreams in any manner. 

@Lynne G - when you say 'Chew' are talking about 'The Chew' tv show? My sister went and saw a taping of The Chew in NYC. Clinton, Carla, and Michael Symon came into the audience at the end and she said they couldn't have been nicer. Mario, however, was a stuck up snot. (Which doesn't surprise me.. I don't like him.)


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family  resting up for the tour this evening. Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.

Have to say so far The Fallen is my favorite house. I like Scarecrow the Reaping and Hive also.....LOL....That might change this evening. I kept seeing something new each time I go into the houses.

Enjoyed doing the UMH tour with Mac yesterday.

I really liked the artistry that went into creating Dead Waters. Very well done.

I would love to live in the
Trick ‘r Treat scare zone.....I love all the carved pumpkins in the trees


----------



## macraven

_So nice you posted the pics Robbie!

A very long day.....

Left the tour about 1:35
Two in the group stayed to hit one more house

Did all the houses twice and some a third time
I think I can say we all were tired at the end of the night

Wonderful group of homies
From the sans we had Janet and her main squeeze, Lynne, goofy figment and her man, Robbie and her sis, and myself and two newbies who are readers but not regular dis posters

Oh man, did we have fun !

_


----------



## macraven

_After the one burst of rain about 5:30, weather was so much better

Most of us hustled to buy ponchos

Dry the rest of the evening and no more rain a bit after 6

Hope all that go to hhn this year won't have to deal with rain_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So nice you posted the pics Robbie!
> 
> A very long day.....
> 
> Left the tour about 1:35
> Two in the group stayed to hit one more house
> 
> Did all the houses twice and some a third time
> I think I can say we all were tired at the end of the night
> 
> Wonderful group of homies
> From the sans we had Janet and her main squeeze, Lynne, goofy figment and her man, Robbie and her sis, and myself and two newbies who are readers but not regular dis posters
> 
> Oh man, did we have fun !
> _





macraven said:


> _After the one burst of rain about 5:30, weather was so much better
> 
> Most of us hustled to buy ponchos
> 
> Dry the rest of the evening and no more rain a bit after 6
> 
> Hope all that go to hhn this year won't have to deal with rain_



Glad to hear everything went well and you all had so much fun! And the weather did pick up.......fantastic........it's never fun when it rains. 

Hope you can sleep late and get rested up, that was a long day! 


I'm up watching qualifying for Japanese Grand Prix........still waiting on my nephew email me how his first HHN was.......they stay at Gaylord Palms so doubt they'll be back there yet.....

Definitely bacon for breakfast this morning.........had a prosecco night last night..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hello homies.  I went to bed at 2:30, up at 5:30.  Oh well.  Yesterday was fun, and a long day with HHN.  Was so warm once the rain moved on.  Muggy, the word of the day.  

Yes, meant The Chew, Chuckers.  I put my name in for three morning tapings, and at the last minute, also asked for one afternoon, that I really would not have rathered.  Well, only one I won was the afternoon one.  So, I decided it was better than nothing.  Last year I also saw them, and it was so much better last year.  But if I get a chance to see them again, I probably would go if guaranteed to have a seat.

Up, dinner with some homies from last night. Yum.

Yay!  It is Saturday!  Enjoy!


----------



## Robo56

Up this morning finally. Didn’t get to bed till 2:30. Latest I have been up in ages. Opened the drapes.....LOL...and like a vampire had to close them immediately do to bright sun.....LOL..

Had the best time last night on Macs VIP Tour. All her planning made for a fantastic evening.

It was so nice meeting up with some of the Sans family...Mac, Lynne, Goofy figment and her hubby, Keishashadow and her hubby, hanging with my sis and meeting our two other tour members Ron and Jeff. It was such a nice group of folks to hang out with on a tour for sure.

Mac picked the best tour guide at Universal for our tour. Such a nice guy.

Thank you Mac for all your planning. You made it a night I will will not forget for sure.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie and Lynne

You got up how early???

I got sick and not asleep until 7 this morning
It was the knee/leg type of sick 
Which bed rest should help

Just put the weather channel on and will be bring the poncho for tonight's meet up dinner I'm city walk

I had tons of fun with both you homies!

Robbie many thanks for those kind words
Your pictures are great!

Planning for 2018 starts soon_


----------



## wagman67

It's Saturday morning, time for a Friday Night Football update:

Well, somebody went and poked the bear (or Bulldog, in our case)...we have been ranked number 3 in the state for the last few weeks, and an article hit the local paper, this week, saying we were among the 'Pretenders' in an article on Contenders, Pretenders and Spoilers.

We were facing our third, and final, Division II Class AA opponent of the year and it was expected to be a very tight game as the last two years came down to a three overtime loss to them and them forfeiting a game to us (weather), last year. So, nobody saw what happened coming...we bloodied them up real good...56-21.

Our boys were furious about the article and came out blazing.

So, we got the job done playing above our weight class for the year...won 3 out of 4.

Now, we have two of our three biggest Region rivals this week and next...home this week and then we finish the regular season with two road games...one of which is going to be for the Region title...that is in two weeks. The final game, we should win, but we will see.

If we take care of business in those games, we will have home field throughout the playoffs.

The starting senior is back, so youngest son is back in a backup role. On the coaches' radio show, this morning, they talked about him quite a bit and how much they appreciate him for stepping up and that he has been their biggest surprise of the year and they feel they can plug him in without missing a beat, when needed...proud dad moment...thought his mom was gonna' cry...okay, she did, a little.

Wish us well.


----------



## macraven

_I wish you well!_


----------



## Charade67

Wagman - Best of luck for the rest of the team’s season. Sounds like your son is going to do very well in his high school football years. Our team won last night, but just barely. We are 4-2 so far. 

My Ravenclaw Tardis shirt arrived today. It looks great. I have it in the wash right now. This afternoon my daughter and I are going to make a test batch of butter beer fudge. She is in a Harry Potter club at school and next week they are having a Halloween party. Since we’ve never made fudge before, we want to do a test run to make sure it tastes okay.


----------



## pattyw

Love all the pictures from last night's tour with @macraven !  The trick or treat scare zone looks fabulous!  There's no treats only tricks right?? I have a private tour planned 10/29 with my family.  It'a getting close- and you guys are definitely ramping up the excitement with your pictures- keep 'em coming!


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, glad to hear the tour went well, sounded like fun! 


Trying to watch original Blade Runner..........almost over.......it's been a long movie. Not sure I'll bother with the new one..........

Sorted out all my pictures today........dont think we took as many this year, but that was deliberate.......although some days more than others.........


And, last night we booked our flights for next year..........both trips 

Yep, we added an extra trip in May........no parks on this trip, staying 10 nights at the beautiful Sapphire Falls Resort as we don't need EP and we really want to try it out. We really do like that resort, especially Strongwater Tavern .......so we plan to be lazy, have some pool days, drive around and make NO plans whatsoever.......

September we have our usual 19 nights at RPR........still our home from home resort.........

Both hotels all sorted today 

Think that is the shortest time between coming home and rebooking we have ever had.........

So, our countdown can begin again.........216 days till May trip........341 days till September trip........not that I count of course.........

Rental cars and Radisson at airport just needs to be booked for both trips and we're sorted! Planning over........

Have a great Saturday night.........


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo on booking your next trips Carole...great way to beat those post vacation blues...I was looking at SF and also considering it for our HHN 28 adventure or maybe a small Christmas trip if I could recover from the last one.  

Wags congrats on the victory and best of luck in the next ones 

Glad mac, Robo, Lynne and the gang had fun on the tour...maybe next year I can join you...sounds like a blast 

We're under a tropical storm warning for the second time in a month...Irma now Nate and it hasn't rained much since Irma.  We need the rain just not all at once.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Love all the pictures from last night's tour with @macraven !  The trick or treat scare zone looks fabulous!  There's no treats only tricks right?? I have a private tour planned 10/29 with my family.  It'a getting close- and you guys are definitely ramping up the excitement with your pictures- keep 'em coming!



_I'm so glad you stopped in here !

Anytime someone posts in rhis thread, they are one of our homies 

So a big  to pattyw

You will love the private tour 

You will cover everything and no waits _


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Saturday/Sunday all! I just picked up the new iPhone 8+ today... it's a lot bigger than I thought it would be. I can't wait to try out the camera, from what I've seen it takes gorgeous picture. On of the things I really love about it is the cordless charging.. that's SO cool!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Woohoo on booking your next trips Carole...great way to beat those post vacation blues...I was looking at SF and also considering it for our HHN 28 adventure or maybe a small Christmas trip if I could recover from the last one.
> 
> Wags congrats on the victory and best of luck in the next ones
> 
> Glad mac, Robo, Lynne and the gang had fun on the tour...maybe next year I can join you...sounds like a blast
> 
> We're under a tropical storm warning for the second time in a month...Irma now Nate and it hasn't rained much since Irma.  We need the rain just not all at once.



Thanks Vicki........quite excited about it......well, really excited if I`m honest.........we were surprised last year how much we did like SF first time we saw it........and Strongwater Tavern is our favourite bar!! I had planned to give Tom a week or so before I began to mention picking dates, but bless him it was him that said we need to get booked up.......I had those flights booked before he could blink  

Good luck with your weather.......yes rain is needed for you but spaced out would be better.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_Schumi, nice thing about retirement is you can make vacation plans on a whim

Even better, making and booking 2 trips at once is something peeps dream of

Wags, woohoo your team won!

Chuckers tell me how you like the new phone

Mine is not operating correctly now that I am at UO 
I have not read up on the 8 

How is the phone charging different on the new 8?

Good Sunday morning homies  

Leaving the room to do breakfast with the momi-onions very soon 

_


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, how much rain are you getting ?

Glad I'm not flying yet_


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, how about more hhn pics!!!_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, all! So exciting reading about all of the goings-on!

We're at 41 days and counting! 6 football games down, 4 to go and so far so good. Other than the usual aches, pains, moans and groans Corey is injury free.

@Chuckers How do you like the new 8+? I'm holding off until I can compare the 8+ and the X side by side until I pull the trigger.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Vicki, how much rain are you getting ?
> 
> Glad I'm not flying yet_


So far less than 1/2" but expected to be 3" since the worst part is now going to bypass us according to the latest report.  We had 3 1/2" rainfall in a normal thunderstorm this summer. I think the constant wind is the only difference and I have to be at work today at 12...wish they would just close down the garden center and tell us to stay home but they will wait until I get to work as usual 

Glad you're not flying yet too, when is your last day?


----------



## tink1957

Hi pooh


----------



## macraven

_Hey pooh


Vicki i am here to Friday _


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Mac, we need pictures of minion breakfast.  Good morning.  

Eek, need to put do not disturb tag on door.  

Okay, that is done.  

 
Ooh, jealous, new phone for Chuckers.  

And yay for Schumi plans.

Wahoo for football games recorded here, love the reports of your kids' games.

Glad Tink, that you only got some rain and not flooding.  

Have a nice Sunday.  May see if my poncho fits in my bag.  We have had a 5 o'clock downpour two days in a row. Eh, maybe just my small umbrella.

Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Anytime someone posts in rhis thread, they are one of our homies
> 
> So a big  to pattyw



Truly honored !!  

Schumi- you rock!  Two long trips next year!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I slept until almost 10:30 today. I guess I really needed the sleep. 

Schumi - I don’t think I have ever started planning a vacation nearly a year out. I guess it helps when you already know what you want to do.  I think our next big trip will be summer of 2019 when my daughter graduates from high school. She wants to go to Hollywood. 

Chuckers - Please let me know how the camera is on the new phone. The one thing i don’t like about my iPhone is the quality of the pictures when you try to zoom.  I hope that has improved. 

Pooh - Looking toward you seeing your posts from your trip. I guess you are the next one going and then me?

Tink - Glad the rain isn’t too bad for you. 

Pattyw -  Welcome.


Guess I should get up and start my day.  I have absolutely no motivation right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Charade....flights are available so we book as soon as we know our dates.......now of course we can go anytime so it’s just a case of picking any day........our hotels have been very kindly booked for us, so we’re sorted 


Think I’m the only one who doesn’t want an iPhone..........saw folks lining up in Mall at Millenia a few days and wondered what they were queueing up for.........not an iPhone convert. Happy with my Android. 

Been a lazyish day today........watched some tv and did some laundry.......that’s about it. Few things on computer and called my aunt in Long Island.........always good to chat to her.......

Hope your Sunday is a good one.........


----------



## Chuckers

@PoohIsHome and @macraven - I like the phone a lot. I use Kindle on my phone and it's a lot better on this one. It just seems clearer and with the larger screen; I can fit more of the page in the window. I am trying to get used to the new layout of stuff tho. The home button doesn't 'click' like the old one.. there's a setting to simulate a click with a vibrate that can be set to light, med, or strong vibrate. Funny thing, I actually wanted to try Apple pay today.. and I couldn't find it. It used to be just hold the home button and it popped up..now I am getting Siri when I hold the home button.. so it's probably a setting.  (edit: I just looked, it is a setting and I have it set to double click the home button when phone is locked.)

I went to set up the Health app on the phone and under sex I had 3! choices.. male, female, other. I thought that was very funny and progressive.

One of my biggest issues is actually with Apple/iTunes. I couldn't download and save all my music from my old phone because I made the playlists/downloaded the songs on my work computer. I had to sync my phone with my work laptop to get the music. I searched the net and found a program ($29 for a yea, $39 for lifetime) that reads the iPhone like a hard drive and allows you to transfer everything on the phone to your computer and iTunes. So now my home computer has the same stuff as my work laptop. I think iTunes should allow you to download from your phone. 


@Charade67  The 3 pictures below were with the Iphone. The first one is regular optics. The second is a 5.8 zoom and the third is 10x zoom. Claude Von Fang (the cat) was only about 5 feet away, so I think that's why the 10x zoom is a little blurry. 

I'll try again outside with something farther away. The iphone 8+ also has portrait mode, where the main image is sharp and the background is blurred. The + actually has 2 lenses so it can do the portrait mode. Portrait mode has several different lighting effects, like stage light, stage light monochrome, and a few others.  It also has panoramic shooting available.


----------



## macraven

_Cats!!!!!!!!!


 Them 



_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
You forgot to say today is also ironing day

I have no idea what an iron is...
Lol


Last had one ages ago_


----------



## Charade67

Awww...cute kitty. Here’s mine.





I don’t think I am ready to give up my traditional camera in favor of the phone camera. I like the phone for quick, close shots, but I love the zoom on my regular camera. Here’s a picture I took last year when we were in NYC. This is the building where they drop the New Year’s Eve ball.






And here is the ball.


----------



## Lynne G

From my 7.  Still jealous of yours Chuckers.

Loving the cat pictures.  We are dogless right now, and sometimes sad about it.  But with our livestyle, a pet is not in the cards yet.  

Felt like being more healthy, so at Sweet Tomatoes for dinner.  Hot Sunday so far.


----------



## Charade67

Nice pictures Lynne. Did you use any special settings? Whenever I try taking zoomed pictures with my phone they look grainy. Maybe it’s the lighting?
I wish we had a Sweet Tomatoes where I live. I haven’t eaten at one in ages.


----------



## Lynne G

No Charade.  Just use my finger to zoom in or out.  I have no Sweet Tomatoes anywhere near where I live either.  I am full. 

Was lucky and smart.  Took umbrella in car when went to dinner. Just started to rain when I was 5 minutes leaving from the restaurant, parked car at hotel, used umbrella, and as got in my room, loud thunderstorm with heavy rain.  Just missed it.  Now get to relax and wait til over.  If over in the next hour, may head to Islands for the last hour it is open. 



View from my window.  It is really coming down.  Ooh, nice bright flash of lightning.


----------



## macraven

_I thought you were in the parks Lynne 
Lol

Getting hungry _


----------



## Robo56

Mac it is still raining and the thunder and lightning still going. Hope it stops soon so it does not mess up our HHN plans this evening. 

Trick ‘r Treat Scare Zone


----------



## Robo56

Alien Scare Zone


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Cats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Them
> 
> 
> _



Claude Von Fang is my cat-dog... he follows me from room too room.. begs for attention.. talks to me all the time.


----------



## Robo56

Mac is getting shocked at HHN



Then after shock



Having a great time......We sure will miss her.....LOL...


----------



## macraven

_finally in my room

Got ice on my knee 
Should be good for Monday walking in the parks 

Going to hit IOA
Woot!

Was so nice s to meet chs27 and her son

She is the lady with goats. Cat, dogs, chickens and a huge garden 

Think she has more critters on her farm_


----------



## Chuckers

Great pictures @Robo56! I love the first one with all thepumpkins!


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 here’s a pic using the 10x.


----------



## macraven

What is it?
Local jail ?


----------



## Lynne G

Nice hot day so far.  Started in Studios, now in Islands.  Busy.  Decided to take a break in the shade.  Took my umbrella though.  

Enjoy your Monday homies.  

And yeah, picture of what Chuckers.  Seems you are having fun with your new phone.


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers - That looks better that what I can get on my 7.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> What is it?
> Local jail ?



I have no idea what they do in that building... I like to think that it's a Level 20 dungeon in a zombie apocalypse video game where you have to enter it after sunset and there's a big scary boss zombie surrounded by mutant rats at the top.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - That looks better that what I can get on my 7.



I tried to upload the normal view picture to show the difference in the distance, but it was too big for the board to accept. It really is a very crisp picture. I think you'll love portrait mode. Then your subject is within 8 feet of you, the subject is really crisp and clean and the background is a touch blurred. It makes the subject really stand out.


----------



## Metro West

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.

Carole...it's hot again...why did you leave so soon? 

It's supposed to be hot all week again.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 275485 View attachment 275486 View attachment 275487
> 
> From my 7.  Still jealous of yours Chuckers.
> 
> Loving the cat pictures.  We are dogless right now, and sometimes sad about it.  But with our livestyle, a pet is not in the cards yet.
> 
> Felt like being more healthy, so at Sweet Tomatoes for dinner.  Hot Sunday so far.



Great Pictures!

Cats are really easy to take care of, especially with a busy lifestyle. I would love to have a dog, but I can't care for one properly and I don't think it's fair to leave them alone at home for 8+ hours a day. Plus, if I go away for a weekend, I have to find someone to take care of him. With my cats, I've gone away for about 5 days and they're fine. I can leave out a full bag of food, a few bowls of water (as well as their water fountain which holds a quart of water), make sure the litter boxes are clean (I have two auto cleaning boxes) and they're all set. The only worry I have had with the cats is if they're playing and they manage to shut a door and lock themselves in a room. I've fixed that by placing folded towels over the top of the door so it can't shut. They're very good at opening partially closed doors, so no more worry. 

I wish there was a Sweet Tomatoes/Soup Plantation around me.. I love that place.. and I am not a salad eater, but I will eat them there!


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 What a beautiful cat!

I took both a small digital camera and my phone on my trip to Paris a few years ago. I ended up using both and had pictures on both and I had issues trying to remember which device had what picture. I actually found using the digital camera to be more difficult and I had to worry about the battery and memory. I think I'll just keep with the iPhone 8+ for my trip to UO this time. I like the pictures and it's one less thing to have to carry and check at bag check.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> And yeah, picture of what Chuckers.  Seems you are having fun with your new phone.



As I said before, I don't know what it is, but I did find out there's a temporary dog training school in it somewhere... probably training to be attack dogs for fighting the zombies. 

I am having fun learning about the new features of the phone. New tech toys are great!


----------



## Chuckers

Oh, also...
2 months, 29 days, 17 hours, 14 minutes and 31 seconds until vacation time!!!

(Only 7,776,000 seconds in total)


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Monday.
> 
> Carole...it's hot again...why did you leave so soon?
> 
> It's supposed to be hot all week again.



Lol.......well I tried to stay.......but you know....... plans afoot.........

yep, weather looks to be picking up again........my nephew and girlfriend are still there. They have another three weeks to go so hope it stays nice for them. 


Such a busy day today........doing this and that........finally sitting down. 

We are having unseasonably warm weather.......went out with scarf in hand today and it was really hot! Jacket was off before I could blink........lovely. Raining by 5pm though. 

Watching junk on tv........

Enjoy rest of your Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, I love cats and so do my kids.  I grew up with lots of pets.  However, when first married, I found out my DH is severely allergic to cat dander.  Luckily, I asked a question, and have stayed married over 25 years now.  He is fine with dog dander. 

Yep Todd, it is quite steamy today.  That was a loud thunderstorm last night.  So far, nice weather with some rain, then summer like heat.  Oh well, parks are starting their earlier closings.  I have seen crowds these last three days.  Hoping all go home tonight. 

Was so hot, went back to room, then went to the pool.  I feel fresher now, so will head back to parks and find some grub on CityWalk.


----------



## wagman67

Cats rule...'nuff said!

You dog people can disagree all you like...but you're wrong!

Except, of course, on Friday Nights...then the Dawgs rule!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!

dang...too early in the week. I'm calling the game this week and it's Senior Night...kind of excited, already.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I have no idea what they do in that building... I like to think that it's a Level 20 dungeon in a zombie apocalypse video game where you have to enter it after sunset and there's a big scary boss zombie surrounded by mutant rats at the top.



Chuckers, I like how dead-icated you are to keeping your imagination in great shape.


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Cats rule...'nuff said!
> 
> You dog people can disagree all you like...but you're wrong!
> 
> Except, of course, on Friday Nights...then the Dawgs rule!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!
> 
> dang...too early in the week. I'm calling the game this week and it's Senior Night...kind of excited, already.



Lol........not a cat person in the slightest here! Although we did kind of have a cat appear in our trees a few years ago and it kinda took our fancy a little, when he eventually let us pet him........but think a wild fox got him........we have all countryside around us so it happens. 

But definitely dogs. And I’m obviously right.......

Hope your game goes well this weekend......I have no clue about that as we hate football......British or otherwise so it’s like a foreign language.........now cars and racing cars.......that’s a whole different thing


----------



## Lynne G

Did some rides, now waiting for rain to end park day in Studios


----------



## Charade67

Have I mentioned how much I hate insurance companies? I won’t bore y’all with all the details, but I have been working on a major problem for over a year. I thought it was finally resolved, but have discovered that there are still 38 unpaid claims. Argh! If this ever gets resolved I think I should ask for a raise. 

Chuckers - As much as I would like to upgrade, I think I will keep my 7 for now. I still have another year on the contract and don’t want to increase my phone bill. 
Thanks for the compliment on my cat. He is pretty, but very ornery. I was hoping for a cuddler, but got cranky instead. He’s a funny cat. He doesn’t like to be held or cuddled, but insists on sleeping curled up next to one of us whenever we are in our recliners. 

Lynne - I am allergic to both cats and dogs. I discovered the cat allergy when I tried to volunteer with the humane society. I’m okay with just one cat (I take OTC meds), but can’t handle a room full of cats. I haven’t been around dogs long enough to tell how I react, but I suspect it is the same as cats. 

Wagman - I have to disagree about Dawgs. I briefly attended Georgia Tech. 

Time to fire up Mom’s Taxi again. I really need to teach this kid how to drive.


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

Hey all quick drive by. Trip has been ridiculously commando.  Thot things would slow down when I switched out my Daves, but jr has hit the ground running lol.

Waited in line 1-1/2 hours to see last Terminator show, bittersweet

Great seeing everyone at the HHN festivities!

2nd go-round on public HHN tour convinced me that shared private versions are the wY to go.  Had 9 beer breaks on our Sunday tour.

Carole work that retirement travel!  Counting on fingers & toes will be missing u by a few days me thinks. Doing  2nd week of May in Orlando after our cruise on the Oasis. My kids said they were going to disown me if I was gone for Mother's Day again.   Going to make sure I'm home by Saturday prior haha 



Chuckers said:


> @PoohIsHome and @macraven - I like the phone a lot. I use Kindle on my phone and it's a lot better on this one. It just seems clearer and with the larger screen; I can fit more of the page in the window. I am trying to get used to the new layout of stuff tho. The home button doesn't 'click' like the old one.. there's a setting to simulate a click with a vibrate that can be set to light, med, or strong vibrate. Funny thing, I actually wanted to try Apple pay today.. and I couldn't find it. It used to be just hold the home button and it popped up..now I am getting Siri when I hold the home button.. so it's probably a setting.  (edit: I just looked, it is a setting and I have it set to double click the home button when phone is locked.)
> 
> I went to set up the Health app on the phone and under sex I had 3! choices.. male, female, other. I thought that was very funny and progressive.
> 
> One of my biggest issues is actually with Apple/iTunes. I couldn't download and save all my music from my old phone because I made the playlists/downloaded the songs on my work computer. I had to sync my phone with my work laptop to get the music. I searched the net and found a program ($29 for a yea, $39 for lifetime) that reads the iPhone like a hard drive and allows you to transfer everything on the phone to your computer and iTunes. So now my home computer has the same stuff as my work laptop. I think iTunes should allow you to download from your phone.
> 
> 
> @Charade67  The 3 pictures below were with the Iphone. The first one is regular optics. The second is a 5.8 zoom and the third is 10x zoom. Claude Von Fang (the cat) was only about 5 feet away, so I think that's why the 10x zoom is a little blurry.
> 
> I'll try again outside with something farther away. The iphone 8+ also has portrait mode, where the main image is sharp and the background is blurred. The + actually has 2 lenses so it can do the portrait mode. Portrait mode has several different lighting effects, like stage light, stage light monochrome, and a few others.  It also has panoramic shooting available.
> 
> 
> View attachment 275469 View attachment 275470 View attachment 275471



Cute kitty  must say your cat house looks like the MIB structures!  Did the immigration tour today.



Lynne G said:


> No Charade.  Just use my finger to zoom in or out.  I have no Sweet Tomatoes anywhere near where I live either.  I am full.
> 
> Was lucky and smart.  Took umbrella in car when went to dinner. Just started to rain when I was 5 minutes leaving from the restaurant, parked car at hotel, used umbrella, and as got in my room, loud thunderstorm with heavy rain.  Just missed it.  Now get to relax and wait til over.  If over in the next hour, may head to Islands for the last hour it is open.
> 
> View attachment 275492
> 
> View from my window.  It is really coming down.  Ooh, nice bright flash of lightning.



No sweet Tomatoes here either. Oh how I wish

Pre tour yesterday did a tent house. Same time frame as ur pic. A river of runoff a good 10 feet wide and half a foot deep in spots. Nothing like walking miles in soggy shoes.  Still, so glad the hurricane blew past

Resting in room, transfer over to Pop tomorrow & MNSSHP.   Talk about the dark side! Just saw Star Wars trailer Squeeee


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>



Achhooooooo..........lol........I knows you love your cats! 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all quick drive by. Trip has been ridiculously commando.  Thot things would slow down when I switched out my Daves, but jr has hit the ground running lol.
> 
> Waited in line 1-1/2 hours to see last Terminator show, bittersweet
> 
> Great seeing everyone at the HHN festivities!
> 
> 2nd go-round on public HHN tour convinced me that shared private versions are the wY to go.  Had 9 beer breaks on our Sunday tour.
> 
> Carole work that retirement travel!  Counting on fingers & toes will be missing u by a few days me thinks. Doing  2nd week of May in Orlando after our cruise on the Oasis. My kids said they were going to disown me if I was gone for Mother's Day again.   Going to make sure I'm home by Saturday prior haha
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kitty  must say your cat house looks like the MIB structures!  Did the immigration tour today.
> 
> 
> 
> No sweet Tomatoes here either. Oh how I wish
> 
> Pre tour yesterday did a tent house. Same time frame as ur pic. A river of runoff a good 10 feet wide and half a foot deep in spots. Nothing like walking miles in soggy shoes.  Still, so glad the hurricane blew past
> 
> Resting in room, transfer over to Pop tomorrow & MNSSHP.   Talk about the dark side! Just saw Star Wars trailer Squeeee



Yay.......a Keisha sighting.........

Glad you popped in and good to hear trip is going so well! We did Terminator this trip after missing for years........yeah will kinda miss it......

Oh shame we'll miss you......yep, making the most of Tom's new found retirement, have a few things rumbling at the minute ............I do remember your kids threat to disown you........sounds another fab trip is being planned tho. Enjoy your Disney section this trip too........we've never gone to mnsshp even in the dark and distant days we used to visit there.........have fun! 





Up far too early this morning.........my son isn't even up yet for work. 

Room felt hot last night as it's very mild here.......will change soon I'm sure.........

Busy morning ahead though.....will have to wake DH soon........too early for breakfast but having earl grey with lemon right now........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## Charade67

Keisha - I just watched the Star Wars trailer this morning. It looks like we will have to add a movie night to our vacation plans.


----------



## schumigirl

Love that pic!!!!!


Mac and Keisha.....did I tell you we ran into Mad Hattered in Universal?

They`re doing great......was so nice to see them again.....it had been a while. Miss his posts on here.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


>



Obviously, I'm a cat person, too!  I like dogs,   but have had cats all my life!


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, is there a reasonably priced gas station near RPR?  Thank you.  

Lazy morning, waiting on boat for ride to CityWalk.

HVe a nice Tuesday homies!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Love that pic!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mac and Keisha.....did I tell you we ran into Mad Hattered in Universal?
> 
> They`re doing great......was so nice to see them again.....it had been a while. Miss his posts on here.



What!!!!!! 

I would have been thrilled to see them

Last time I connected with the couple was when they came north and i did dinner with them 

They are so cool!!!


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Metro, is there a reasonably priced gas station near RPR?  Thank you.
> 
> Lazy morning, waiting on boat for ride to CityWalk.
> 
> HVe a nice Tuesday homies!



Let's be real, Lynne...is there a reasonably priced gas station near Earth?


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Obviously, I'm a cat person, too!  I like dogs,   but have had cats all my life!




A clone of Mac......

Welcome to my world of cats 

story behind how I finally got to adopt kitties, will share once I am back home

Typing on the iPhone is a job for me
I'm better on my iMac at home to write my typical novels here 

Only 3 full days left here at UO


----------



## wagman67

Charade67 said:


> Wagman - I have to disagree about Dawgs. I briefly attended Georgia Tech.



Yeah, I understand...don't care for those Dawgs, either....being a Vandy fan and having them gnaw on our butt last Saturday was not fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Metro, is there a reasonably priced gas station near RPR?  Thank you.
> 
> Lazy morning, waiting on boat for ride to CityWalk.
> 
> HVe a nice Tuesday homies!



Lynne we fill up on the corner of Turkey Lake and Sand Lake right beside Drury Inn.

Not sure its cheap for Americans........but considering what we pay by comparison....it`s cheap!


----------



## schumigirl

Trip report started........for anyone interested........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi.  Perfect.  Know where that is.


----------



## macraven

You in the park Lynne?

I'm going over in about one hour


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> You in the park Lynne?
> 
> I'm going over in about one hour



Yes, at Discovery Center chilling out with a Dino or two.  It is crowded.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, is there a reasonably priced gas station near RPR?  Thank you.


 Check out http://www.orlandogasprices.com to see what's going on. Remember though...any station in a touristy area is going to be higher.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Check out http://www.orlandogasprices.com to see what's going on. Remember though...any station in a touristy area is going to be higher.



Thanks Metro.


----------



## macraven

_Had fun in the parks today

Eventually met up with Lynne

Kind of like doing phone tag
Lol

Hit the rides I missed before and did some repeats

Back in my room now and chilling 

When I walked in it was very warm here 
Thermostat set at 80 in the bedroom and in the other rooms it was set at 78

First thing I did was changed the thermostat to 72

Might lower it to 70 or 69..

High humidity outside !

In room and finally got ice bucket and now icing knee
Such relief 

Plan to hit city walk for dinner 

Enough parks for today!

_


----------



## Lynne G

Some fun in Potterland, then met up with Mac to ride the train and hit a ride or two before leaving the park for the day.  Then met up with Mac at CityWalk.  If you enjoy a milkshake from Toothsomes, I hope you do not feel as full as I do.  It was like a second meal.  

Just relaxing and will try to go through NYC with Fallon tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_So Lynne, how long did it take you to finish that milkshake?_


----------



## macraven

_I thought island dining room
Opened at 6 for breakfast 
Wrong

It opens at 7

Damn.....

and I'm not a morning person usually _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I thought island dining room
> Opened at 6 for breakfast
> Wrong
> 
> It opens at 7
> 
> Damn.....
> 
> and I'm not a morning person usually _



You are up early! 

Enjoy your breakfast in Islands..........so nice! 


Having a day in today, thankfully it’s miserable outside.......rain and just grey with more grey.........

Got a load of work done this morning including make butternut squash soup for lunch........it smells gorgeous........although DH has been acquiring some already........everytime I go through to the kitchen he’s snooping around the soup........

Plan to do more trip report this afternoon if my laptop updates sometime before Christmas this year..........

And it’s Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Wednesday?  That means

 

Yep, a camel.  Since Keisha is enjoying seeing a mouse or two, need a camel reminder is is hump day.  

Took me quite some time to suck that ice cream down Mac.  

Time to get washed up.  


 

Going to be another hot day.

Have an awesome Wednesday homies.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I can't believe that I missed the start of your report Carole...the one day I didn't check.

Have a fun breakfast mac...hug a minionion for me and Scooby Doo if he's there too.

Today is the day I could sleep late since I go in at 2 so of course I wake up at 5 am.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## tink1957

Hi Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Tink.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning all!

Hey... How many keys does a piano have? 88
How many days until my vacation? 88!!!
Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers, that's just reaching...what's it going to be tomorrow...how many years has an 87 year old lived? What the heck...whatever gets you through the night, as John Lennon would say...which you can use in 11 days...how old would he be if he were still with us? (77 is the answer).

Let's see how creative you can be each day.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Chuckers, that's just reaching...what's it going to be tomorrow...how many years has an 87 year old lived? What the heck...whatever gets you through the night, as John Lennon would say...which you can use in 11 days...how old would he be if he were still with us? (77 is the answer).
> 
> Let's see how creative you can be each day.



Creativity strikes me when it does.. one can not force creativity.


----------



## macraven

Simpsons ride is cool!

Got great score on MIB


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Simpsons ride is cool!
> 
> Got great score on MIB



Fantastic on MiB!!!!! We were rubbish this year.......might have been my fault.........lol........

I need to move......my bottom has gone numb from sitting to long.......


----------



## Lynne G

Mac and I had our own car.  Awesome TM.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Simpsons ride is cool!
> 
> Got great score on MIB



I think the Simpson's ride is really funny! I look forward to MIB. Those rides are fun - I love Toy Story Midway Mania


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _did you drive or fly there?_
> ei_ther way, it's time consuming to go from where you are to texas..
> 
> 
> have you picked out all your bridesmaids yet?
> or planned the wedding date?_


Very time consuming but we flew. We didn't have enough time to drive unfortunately. 

Bridesmaids for most part have always been picked out. I don't have a huge group of close friends which makes it easy. 
Wedding date is becoming more and more clear. We went venue shopping Monday because he leaves starting today for some training. He'll be in and out (mostly out) until after the new year and then will be gone for 6-8 months. Normally I wouldn't be the "LETS PLAN NOW!" girl, but since he's leaving......
Looking like it's going to be November 3 2018. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, the meet the parents fun in Texas.  Yay, for the hello from Texas TinyD.
> 
> Slow Dis, so short hello.  Safe travels to the Keisha family.  Enjoy, and will text a hello tomorrow from MK.
> 
> Ooh, a cool start, 50.  But, beautiful sunny start, with bright blue skies. No even going to see a temp in the 70's but that is okay.  Time for errands and wash.  Oh, and get the luggage out.
> 
> Enjoy this Saturday, and the last day of September.


Met the parents a LONG time ago. December 2016 actually... we had JUST started dating. I did meet an extra aunt this trip though and got to visit her ranch. That was a lot of fun. 
We made it there and back safely. I'm finally returning to work


----------



## Lynne G

Glad the Texas trip was good TinyD.  Thanks for the updates, and a date.  November is a lovely month for a wedding.  Back to work is always a good and bad thing.  Lol.


----------



## macraven

_Good to hear from you tiny D

We all will mark that date on our calendar _


----------



## Charade67

Just stopping by for a quick hello. I haven’t been feeling well all day so have been in lurk mode. Hopefully I will feel better tomorrow. 
Good night all.


----------



## macraven

_Feel better real soon!_


----------



## schumigirl

Good Thursday Morning..........

Feel better Charade. 

Another busy morning ahead.......DH is wondering how he ever had time to work!

Just saw DS leave for work and it’s cold. One of the first mornings it’s felt very autumnal.......pretty though......trees are really starting to get bare.......but, looks like sun may shine later, it’s not even 8am so not too bad for the time of day.

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thursday.  Thirsty and throw back.

 



Hope you feel better Charade.


----------



## macraven

Thursday morning to all


----------



## tink1957

Mmmm....butterbeer 

Hope you feel better soon Charade 
I'm feeling a bit lurky myself today.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Mmmm....butterbeer
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Charade
> I'm feeling a bit lurky myself today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



lol that sounds so wrong!!! A bit lurky........


Not a butterbeer fan at all........We quite like the pumpkin fizz though........

Another dull grey day here........no sunshine after all..........

I miss the sunshine.......


----------



## Lynne G

Did you say sun?  Hot and humid and dry.  89.  Beautiful.  

Hope you are feeling better too Tink.  Lurky does not sound like you are feeling good.  

Danish for breakfast.  Brisk amount of people. 

Morning Mac, Tink and all the homies. Well Schumi and over the pond homies, good afternoon.


----------



## macraven

I'm back at the hotel as bula bar opens at 11

Starters :

Nachos!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family. We are on the plane waiting for takeoff.

Mac and Lynne enjoy your last day at Universal. Have a great Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel to Robo and her Dsis.  It was great meeting  both of you.  Enjoyed HHN with you two, particularly the purple purse strap.  I will be better next year, I hope.  


Still hot and lots of characters out. 

 

Pets, Marilyn, Minions, Gru, Vector, and the girls, Shaggy and gang, Simpsons, and Hello Kitty to name a few.


----------



## macraven

_You saw the float 
Yay!_


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel Mac.  Hope no traffic each way, and a smooth flight.


----------



## macraven

_I'm never good for sleeping in on days of travel

Always up before alarms go off

This years trip is no different 

Shout out to all the homies I met up here the past two weeks!

Lovely to have met you all

Fantastic to have done simple meet and greets to some of the readers 

Covered a lot of ground, ate lots of good food, limited rain, and did more park and hotel exploring 

Life goes back to normal tonight 
Boo Hoo

Those in our original group, Lynne leaves today and Janet leaves another day 
Hope both of you and your families have a safe trip home
Smooth travels for both of you!_


----------



## tink1957

Have a safe journey home mac and Lynne


----------



## schumigirl

Have a safe journey home ladies...........glad the trip was such a success!!!


Well, few nights ago my husband said.........what do you fancy for Christmas.......I thought this was strange especially as we had just booked the 2 trips for next year so had just been talking about them..........but I jokingly said a week at Universal in December to see the Potter stuff..........

*SO WE HAVE ADDED A WEEK IN DECEMBER THIS YEAR.............
*

But..........the best bit is...........*KYLE IS COMING TOO!!!!!   *


We had to wait till yesterday for Kyle to have vacation time confirmed, not really a problem in December and he has 6 weeks to use, so 7 days should be fine......but we had to wait to see for sure......that was awful!!! 

But when he came home last night and told us it was fine.......so, I had the flights booked within 15 minutes!! I don't hang around......... 


We arrive Saturday December 2nd and leave Saturday 9th...........short trip but looking forward to it..........it`s been 3 years since Kyle visited, and although he has done other things and been away, he hasn't been to Orlando for a while.....and he was happy to still come with mum and dad.....always good news.......

Flying Virgin Atlantic this visit again........they were more expensive but flight times were better for us........I had done Kyle`s ESTA 2 days ago just in case and bought a yearly travel insurance policy including Kyle for this visit. 

Radisson at airport booked for the night before we fly too and car rental has been sorted too..........all done in an hour or so........planning done!!!! 

So we are over the moon as it was so unexpected.........but having Kyle along and for him to see the parks at Christmas too will be lovely.......will be spending most of the time in the parks this visit.......maybe have to visit Mall at Millenia for Kyle to have his favourite chocolate cake.........

Anyway, hope everyone is good and having a wonderful Friday........safe travels to those going home today.......


----------



## tink1957

Yay  another trip for Carole and I know that having Kyle along will make it even more special.

Have you ever been at Christmas?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yay  another trip for Carole and I know that having Kyle along will make it even more special.
> 
> Have you ever been at Christmas?



Never been at Christmas before....only gone July through November on previous years......so all new to us......including lower temps!!!!  No 97f for us for sure......

But, so looking forward to it, even if it is shorter....it`s a little extra sneaky trip......


----------



## tink1957

Hey, it will still be warmer than home and it can get pretty warm in early December.  You will enjoy seeing the parks all decked out and maybe you will like the hot butterbeer.  

Oh the joys of retirement.


----------



## schumigirl

Absolutely Vicki.......we`ll take whatever weather is there.......just being there will be good enough. Will bring a hoodie just in case.....lol

Yep, we are loving Tom finishing up with his career............


----------



## Metro West

Happy Friday the 13th all! Going to HHN tonight...what better place to be on Friday the 13th than HHN. 

Carole I hope you can squeeze me in during that December week...would be great to see Kyle again after all these years.


----------



## macraven

_What fun for the schumi family!!


You will love the parks in early December 

_


----------



## wagman67

Dang, just saw the Seasonal Pass Blockout dates for 2018, and our entire Spring Break is blocked. The last several years, the Spring Break blockouts have been in the middle of April, but in 2018 they are the last week in March and first week in April...which coincide with our Spring Break...bummer.


----------



## macraven

_Damn it wag 
You can't catch a break....

Sorry this screws up a spring break plan for the darkside 

Are you willing to upgrade your passes?

If not, tell yourself that the place will be greatly crowded if you do go _


----------



## Lynne G

Another nice morning in the Studios.

 

Yep, sunny, but clouds look like rain later today.  Hope I have a dry drive to the airport.  

Yahoo for a family Christmas trip for the Schumi family.  We will be there a few weeks later, and I am excited as to what the Dark Side will have.  

That does stink Wags.  Maybe when Spring breaks are.  Have to look at the calendar.  

Ahh, maybe a ride over to Islands soon.  Simpson and some aliens to shoot at first.

Later homies. Yay!  Friday the 13th.  Will be home before Jason looks around HHN. Well, hopefully home.  Will check the train schedule when landing.  My airport is not known to be fast in returning the luggage.  Ahh, rides to go to.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Happy Friday the 13th all! Going to HHN tonight...what better place to be on Friday the 13th than HHN.
> 
> Carole I hope you can squeeze me in during that December week...would be great to see Kyle again after all these years.



Absolutely........we`ll be mostly in the parks this time, not much roaming around or plans with anyone but we`ll definitely see you. Kyle is bursting to get back........mostly for Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake at Cheesecake Factory I believe......lol........no we are over the moon. Short trip for us, but we`ll make the most of it.......

Thanks mac.......you know us.......love the parks anytime..........

Wag, sorry your plans have been changed.......

Lynne, nice picture......glad you've had such a nice trip again........enjoy those rides and safe travels to you too..........


Weird day here........blowing a hoolie......but warm, really warm........ended up hanging all my washing out and it was dry in no time at all.......love when I can do that........sun is shining but dark skies in the distance look ominous........

Wont be going far rest of the day.........


----------



## Lynne G

Some loving after shooting aliens.

Time for a snack.


----------



## tink1957

Are you anywhere near the path of the hurricane Carole?  Take care.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely........we`ll be mostly in the parks this time, not much roaming around or plans with anyone but we`ll definitely see you. Kyle is bursting to get back........mostly for Linda`s Chocolate Fudge Cake at Cheesecake Factory I believe......lol........no we are over the moon. Short trip for us, but we`ll make the most of it.......


 Excellent...maybe we'll have dinner in Cuba one night and I'll make sure there is mac and cheese on the menu.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday the 13th. It’s a gray and gloomy day here, but I think I’m almost back to whatever passes as normal. I’m going to spend today not doing much of anything.

Today is the end of the first 9 weeks of school in our county. I can’t believe my daughter is already 1/4 of the way through her junior year. Just 9 more weeks and we will be at the halfway point and ready to leave for our vacation. 

Tink - I hope you are feeling better.

Lynne - I am loving all of the pictures. 

Schumi - How awesome you get to go back to Universal in December. I wish we could meet, but I arrive a week after you leave. 

Wagman - Sorry about the blackout dates. That’s something I never really understood. I would think that being an annual pass holder should allow you entrance any time. 

Safe travel wished to anyone who is traveling today .


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl I am so jealous! You're going to get to UO for a second time before I've even gotten a chance to get there once! Good for you!  

Safe travels to all going and coming! 

I'm tired and I have to work my second job tonight... I think it's a double 5-Hour Energy day today... sigh... 

@Lynne G I love that picture! The dog is adorable! If I'm correct, he's from Men in Black, no? I think it's great they let you pose with him!


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, yes he is one of the dogs used in MIB movies.  They have a meet and greet with 3 animals.  One was a golden retriever, one a buzzard and the pug.  I am not a character picture taker, but he was so cute.  Jumped right onto my lap.

Well, no traffic to the airport, quick rental checkout, no line for bag check, no pre check line, so at the gate in less than 1/2 hour.  


The Adventure Lives On.  

 

Decent breakfast, even if price high.  Coffee could have been better too, but cool place to eat.


----------



## wagman67

macraven said:


> _Damn it wag
> You can't catch a break....
> 
> Sorry this screws up a spring break plan for the darkside
> 
> Are you willing to upgrade your passes?
> 
> If not, tell yourself that the place will be greatly crowded if you do go _





Lynne G said:


> That does stink Wags.  Maybe when Spring breaks are.  Have to look at the calendar.





Charade67 said:


> Wagman - Sorry about the blackout dates. That’s something I never really understood. I would think that being an annual pass holder should allow you entrance any time.



Sorry, guys, didn't mean to imply we had hard plans for Spring Break, but it was one of the things we discussed when we got the passes, earlier this year....we were considering it, but we will still be good for usual time in late May...so, all good, we can just scratch that idea.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Chuckers, yes he is one of the dogs used in MIB movies.  They have a meet and greet with 3 animals.  One was a golden retriever, one a buzzard and the pug.  I am not a character picture taker, but he was so cute.  Jumped right onto my lap.



A buzzard?? Can you take a picture with him/her????


----------



## schumigirl

Nice Pic Lynne........

Vicki, yes we have a weather warning in place for Tuesday I believe when the tail end is to hit us.....usual high winds and flooding.......hope it blows itself out a little before it hits us........

Metro.......I know a road that "possibly" leads to Cuba so we`re good.........Told Kyle you posted and he`s looking forward to seeing you again too......must be 3 or 4 years since you did see him.........

Chuckers, your trip will be here before you know it now too......

Wag.......glad your plans haven't been affected.......


Dull, grey but warm here today.......very windy but to get worse by Monday night........not looking forward to that........

Lazy afternoon and planning to watch original IT tonight.........DH wants to go the cinema  to see the new one........folks that know me know I hate the cinema and my husband actually banned me from going back many years ago.........too many annoying people.......drink slurpers, candy wrapper rustlers, whisperers, munchers, chompers, phone users, gigglers, sniffers, coughers and wrigglers, you know the type.......but....I`ll go once and see how bad it is........once!! 

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> A buzzard?? Can you take a picture with him/her????



Like this:

 

He kept trying to fly.  A beautiful bird. His talons were large.  We have turkey buzzards that look different, but I forget which kind she said he was.


----------



## Lynne G

Back at home.  Seemed all survived.  Two loads of wash so far.  Cooler here, and some rain today.  

Enjoy your Saturday homies.  It is dessert day, so I may have to find a dessert or two.

Later homies.

For Mac:

 

It was such a nice time meeting up with Mac, Goofy and her DH, Robo and her Dsis, and Ron.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Trying to get back in the groove at home after a great Universal vacation....it will take a few more days for back and legs to recover....but it was so worth it.

Had a great time on Mac’s VIP tour and so enjoyed meeting everyone. Mac’s planning made for a wonderful evening.
It started off raining, but as Florida weather does it soon turned into a muggy hot night, but that did not dampen the enjoyment of the the evening at all. I did not get to bed until about 2:30 am and did not get up until about 12 noon next day.....LOL...that’s the latest I have been up for ages.

Mac and I did a repeat of more houses again sunday evening (my last HHN night) and we didn’t leave the park until about 1:30 am.....LOL...we were both just about crawling at that point...but was so fun having a homie to hang with at HHN....

Some nice gentleman was kind enough to let us know that the tire was almost flat on the rental car I had Tuesday when we were leaving the Portofino.  I was able to make it to a gas station. There was an icon on the dashboard lit up when I picked the car up at the airport. There was no car book in the glove box to look up the icon so I thought for sure they had checked out all systems before releasing the car for rental.

So basically the tire was very low and I drove it all the way from Sandford to Orlando. It sat in the garage at Portofino and we only used it once to go to Mall at Millenia then back to Portofino.

I called the emergency car rental number at the gas station and was asked if the car had a spare tire. I told them I did not know as I had not dismantled the trunk to look . I thought they would just bring me another car...I was told to fill the tire with air and if that didn’t work it would take a couple of hours to come and change the tire. After filling the tire to the required air level the dashboard icon went off....eureka.....I  drove it to my home. I have an air compressor luckily at my home and figured out the tire had a slow leak. I returned it Thursday and I was not a happy camper and the fellow at the desk who I was dealing with was not helping matters. He was very dismissive and that’s when I had had enough. My sister and I could have been killed in that car had the tire blew completely. When you pick up the car at the airport you have to stop at a security gate and your give the person your rental papers you received at the desk and they walk completely around the vehicle and look inside and outside and he missed it.  It was a complete failure in their ability to make sure the cars they are renting are safe. The guy at the desk finally shared with me that the lady I dealt with on their emergency number should have arranged to have another’s vehicle brought to me.

I’am going to talk with the corporate office Monday. I have learned my lesson.





Having coffee in my HHN mug this morning. When you put hot liquid in it the eyes and mouth glow red and the candles light up. Nice reminder every morning of the great fun at HHN.

Schumi my sister and I had lunch at Cheescake Factory while we were there and they have the Linda’s chocolate fudge cake in a big glass cake plate on the pie counter. Remembered your story’s of your sons love of this cake. It is huge and chocolatey for sure. We had a great lunch there and they had a pumkin pecan cheesecake and I had a few bites and it was very good.

Have to say my dining experiences this trip in the parks and CityWalk were not all great. One of my favorite places to eat in IOA Mytho’s failed. Sister got sick after eating a sandwich there. Toothesome quality of food has gone down much to my surprise. It has been pretty consistent and good on all previous visits. A favorite salad I like had ingredients missing in it and it was supposed to have chicken in it and I had to search for the chicken. Tried it another day and the salad dressing was off.

NBC grille pretzel was good but main course Mac and cheese were really bad. Had to send it back. Cowfish meal was good. Had very good meals at Portofino. Splendido at the pool food was very good. Had a good pizza at Sal’s and a very nice meal at Moma Della’s.

My sister and I agreed that the best meal we had in the parks was the meal we had at Three Broomsticks. Roasted chicken, potatoes and corn. It was very good.

Schumi great news on the trip in December to Universal so glad to hear Kyle will be able to go to.

Lynne nice pic with the MIB Pooh. Hope you had a great remainder of your trip and a smooth plane ride home. Was so nice meeting you. Still remember the good laugh after Ash vs Evil dead on the tour night. Haven’t laughed that hard in a long time.

Mac hope you had a good trip home and are resting.

Wagman67 hope you are able to find a vacation time that fits within your calender of time for your AP.

Tired today. Beautiful day here mild temps and sun shining. One more day of being lazy then need to get moving again.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_Hey homies 

I'm back home and wiped out today 

Had the worse transportation retuning home from Atlanta airport. 
First shuttle took off early 

I was walking up to it but the driver took off 5 minutes early

So had to wait for the 3:00 shuttle 

He came 20 minutes late
Took him forever to load luggage and passengers 
I 75 going north was packed 

I measured it by in inches traveled not miles
After one hour and we are still in Atlanta area, driver took a stop off the highway for restroom break 

None of us requested this and most were ticked about it
We lost 30 minutes at least for this stop
Drivers never do stops like this so all the passengers were surprised it happened 

The office dispatcher called the driver asking where we were _

_What would have been a 90 minute ride turned out to be over double of that

Lesson learned 
Never take a Friday flight again at Atlanta 
I'm sticking with Sunday to Thursday flight only or will use a different airport

Legs swelled so doing nothing today
Laundry can wait another day 

This trip seemed to go quickly for me
I did spend a lot of time at the hotel resting and icing the knee 

Made it a lot better for me in the parks
Looking back the trip was fantastic 

So many homies to meet and spend time with!
So much fun !!!!

Will come back later for my shout outs and thoughts on hhn_


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, last full day here & sitting in room.  DS in the next sick as a dog, poor thing.  Had a bad feeling when he started to drag a few days ago & ate/drank little.  When he said he was aching all over yesterday @
 AK, knew it was time to head back.  Looks like something out of HHN.  Trying to get him to drink some coke but still horizontal.  Feel bad, he's so upset he's 'ruining my day'.  Keep trying to reassure him, I'm good but it's the way he is.  May try him on some of Pop's food court chicken soup.  No idea if it's good. Maybe sweet tomatos has takeout?  

We head home late tomorrow afternoon. Already cancelled all dining & FP.  Will just hang here as long as possible, then drive to airport

We had a lovely time @ HHN, so nice to see my friends & meet new ones. Weather sucked our days, so much rain for HHN, one night in tent houses went halfway up calf in a river i.e. A puddle..  Tends to put a damper on things when your feet are wet.  

The public tour we booked was awful.  Guide drug it out with 9 long beer stops, which effectively prevented us from redoing any houses that night grrr.  A group of 6 30-somethings were reliving their frat days, after a particularly sloppy drunk spilled his beer on me, I had to ahem school him.  He kept a wide swath the rest of the night.  Those who know me are aware I'm all about having a good time but absolutely have no patience for fools.  

Had my share of scares and appreciate the hell out of the scareactors & designers but do feel it was at the bottom of all the years we attended as to quality.  Visible $$$ cutbacks, same thing @ WDW's MNSSHP this week.  Believe it's of the those who drink the kool-aid will always return (me included) while those who are relative noobs won't know the difference mentality.  

Waited 1-1/2 hours for the last Terminator (boohoo).  They did a nice goodbye @ the end of the show.  Hope they come up with a worthy succcesor there.

[QUIOTE="schumigirl, post: 58309066, member: 149559"]



Love that pic!!!!!


Mac and Keisha.....did I tell you we ran into Mad Hattered in Universal?

They`re doing great......was so nice to see them again.....it had been a while. Miss his posts on here.[/QUOTE]

I've never met him?  Didja run into any other familiar faces from the SANs?



Lynne G said:


> Metro, is there a reasonably priced gas station near RPR?  Thank you.
> 
> Lazy morning, waiting on boat for ride to CityWalk.
> 
> HVe a nice Tuesday homies!



When we came down on 30th, noticed many gas stations had prices similar to back in PA.  Seemed to to have dropped last weekend here.  

Have filled up @ car care center in WDW and not been surcharged returning car in past.  Usually fill up on tradeport blvd location



macraven said:


> Simpsons ride is cool!
> 
> Got great score on MIB



Pushing that buttton again eh? Lol



schumigirl said:


> Have a safe journey home ladies...........glad the trip was such a success!!!
> 
> 
> Well, few nights ago my husband said.........what do you fancy for Christmas.......I thought this was strange especially as we had just booked the 2 trips for next year so had just been talking about them..........but I jokingly said a week at Universal in December to see the Potter stuff..........
> 
> *SO WE HAVE ADDED A WEEK IN DECEMBER THIS YEAR.............
> *
> 
> But..........the best bit is...........*KYLE IS COMING TOO!!!!!   *
> 
> 
> We had to wait till yesterday for Kyle to have vacation time confirmed, not really a problem in December and he has 6 weeks to use, so 7 days should be fine......but we had to wait to see for sure......that was awful!!!
> 
> But when he came home last night and told us it was fine.......so, I had the flights booked within 15 minutes!! I don't hang around.........
> 
> 
> We arrive Saturday December 2nd and leave Saturday 9th...........short trip but looking forward to it..........it`s been 3 years since Kyle visited, and although he has done other things and been away, he hasn't been to Orlando for a while.....and he was happy to still come with mum and dad.....always good news.......
> 
> Flying Virgin Atlantic this visit again........they were more expensive but flight times were better for us........I had done Kyle`s ESTA 2 days ago just in case and bought a yearly travel insurance policy including Kyle for this visit.
> 
> Radisson at airport booked for the night before we fly too and car rental has been sorted too..........all done in an hour or so........planning done!!!!
> 
> So we are over the moon as it was so unexpected.........but having Kyle along and for him to see the parks at Christmas too will be lovely.......will be spending most of the time in the parks this visit.......maybe have to visit Mall at Millenia for Kyle to have his favourite chocolate cake.........
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is good and having a wonderful Friday........safe travels to those going home today.......



Retirement is rocking your world!   We roll the same way, travel is a lovely Xmas present IMO.  Lol missing you again, we come in on 25th (maybe 24th as GD is freaking out Laurie Hernandez is doing Candlelight processional & her parents are considering a long weekend.  Her gymnastics heroine.  They leave on a cruise on the 2nd, I'd just have them pull her out for our trip in November but 2 weeks too much to miss.  Especially, since back down for gymnastics competition in Feb for a week.  Only in 2nd grade, smart as a whip, can get away with several weeks of 'enrichment' travel at this stage of the game.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Trying to get back in the groove at home after a great Universal vacation....it will take a few more days for back and legs to recover....but it was so worth it.
> 
> Had a great time on Mac’s VIP tour and so enjoyed meeting everyone. Mac’s planning made for a wonderful evening.
> It started off raining, but as Florida weather does it soon turned into a muggy hot night, but that did not dampen the enjoyment of the the evening at all. I did not get to bed until about 2:30 am and did not get up until about 12 noon next day.....LOL...that’s the latest I have been up for ages.
> 
> Mac and I did a repeat of more houses again sunday evening (my last HHN night) and we didn’t leave the park until about 1:30 am.....LOL...we were both just about crawling at that point...but was so fun having a homie to hang with at HHN....
> 
> Some nice gentleman was kind enough to let us know that the tire was almost flat on the rental car I had Tuesday when we were leaving the Portofino.  I was able to make it to a gas station. There was an icon on the dashboard lit up when I picked the car up at the airport. There was no car book in the glove box to look up the icon so I thought for sure they had checked out all systems before releasing the car for rental.
> 
> So basically the tire was very low and I drove it all the way from Sandford to Orlando. It sat in the garage at Portofino and we only used it once to go to Mall at Millenia then back to Portofino.
> 
> I called the emergency car rental number at the gas station and was asked if the car had a spare tire. I told them I did not know as I had not dismantled the trunk to look . I thought they would just bring me another car...I was told to fill the tire with air and if that didn’t work it would take a couple of hours to come and change the tire. After filling the tire to the required air level the dashboard icon went off....eureka.....I  drove it to my home. I have an air compressor luckily at my home and figured out the tire had a slow leak. I returned it Thursday and I was not a happy camper and the fellow at the desk who I was dealing with was not helping matters. He was very dismissive and that’s when I had had enough. My sister and I could have been killed in that car had the tire blew completely. When you pick up the car at the airport you have to stop at a security gate and your give the person your rental papers you received at the desk and they walk completely around the vehicle and look inside and outside and he missed it.  It was a complete failure in their ability to make sure the cars they are renting are safe. The guy at the desk finally shared with me that the lady I dealt with on their emergency number should have arranged to have another’s vehicle brought to me.
> 
> I’am going to talk with the corporate office Monday. I have learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 276890
> 
> View attachment 276889
> 
> Having coffee in my HHN mug this morning. When you put hot liquid in it the eyes and mouth glow red and the candles light up. Nice reminder every morning of the great fun at HHN.
> 
> Schumi my sister and I had lunch at Cheescake Factory while we were there and they have the Linda’s chocolate fudge cake in a big glass cake plate on the pie counter. Remembered your story’s of your sons love of this cake. It is huge and chocolatey for sure. We had a great lunch there and they had a pumkin pecan cheesecake and I had a few bites and it was very good.
> 
> Have to say my dining experiences this trip in the parks and CityWalk were not all great. One of my favorite places to eat in IOA Mytho’s failed. Sister got sick after eating a sandwich there. Toothesome quality of food has gone down much to my surprise. It has been pretty consistent and good on all previous visits. A favorite salad I like had ingredients missing in it and it was supposed to have chicken in it and I had to search for the chicken. Tried it another day and the salad dressing was off.
> 
> NBC grille pretzel was good but main course Mac and cheese were really bad. Had to send it back. Cowfish meal was good. Had very good meals at Portofino. Splendido at the pool food was very good. Had a good pizza at Sal’s and a very nice meal at Moma Della’s.
> 
> My sister and I agreed that the best meal we had in the parks was the meal we had at Three Broomsticks. Roasted chicken, potatoes and corn. It was very good.
> 
> Schumi great news on the trip in December to Universal so glad to hear Kyle will be able to go to.
> 
> Lynne nice pic with the MIB Pooh. Hope you had a great remainder of your trip and a smooth plane ride home. Was so nice meeting you. Still remember the good laugh after Ash vs Evil dead on the tour night. Haven’t laughed that hard in a long time.
> 
> Mac hope you had a good trip home and are resting.
> 
> Wagman67 hope you are able to find a vacation time that fits within your calender of time for your AP.
> 
> Tired today. Beautiful day here mild temps and sun shining. One more day of being lazy then need to get moving again.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



Agree with mythos, first time disappointed. Our food was good (risotto for me, the beef tenderloin for him) but the server was lacking as to training & temperment.  Could've been an off day but in that job you have to be "on" or at least not surly.

My wings @ HRC were fine, mac & cheese tasted off to me.  I put sirracha sauce on mine but whatever peppers they used were h-o-t & bitter tasting to me.  Jakes' steaks & pretzels were still good, no AP discount though.  To my surprise my favorite meal was a pasta dish at Confiscos.  Picked out the chicken but rest of it was yummy, artichokes, etc.  DS said his fillet was good.  Looked like a pot roast to me . 

WDW - best meal @ Yak & Yeti.  LeCellier fillet good, hanger steak was not.  Coral Reef a miss all the way around, steaks grisly.  Lobster bisque very salty. 

Taylor Dayne was awesome . Glad DS got to see it.  Know he wanted to see Jeffrey Osborne tonight.  Still has 3 days left on his tix until mid april, perhaps he can sneak back down before it expires.


----------



## Charade67

Keisha - Get well wishes for your son. Hope is is feeling better for your trip home tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, what a scary thing to happen with the car!! Thank goodness you were both safe.......

Glad to hear you had such a wonderful trip full of amazing things and experiences......and Cheesecake Factory is definitely on our December trip now......think Kyle will try for double chocolate cake as it was the first thing he mentioned once he knew he was going.......lol........


mac welcome home........laundry can wait........or send it to me I`ll do it.......shame you had such a poor journey home.....but again, glad you had a fabulous trip......


Keisha.......awww your poor boy!!! He will feel bad, but long as he gets better nothing else matters......sounds like a nasty bug.....plenty of liquid for you too in case he passes it to you........fingers crossed he`s better soon and you`re ok too.

Oh I hear you on having fun but no time for morons.....I can imagine you educating him lol..........shame so many of us feel the same about HHN this year......still I`m confident they can only have one poor year and next year will be different.........and we miss each other by a day!!!! Man that sucks......we`ll have to co-ordinate better in future.........

We went back to Confisco this year after a break and we really enjoyed it too......it`s back on the list of places we`ll go.......sangria was nice!!!!

I thought you knew Mad Hattered too........I know mac knows him and someone else, but I forget who......nope didn't see many.....saw Todd a couple of times and that was it this year, well mac for a short visit.........sending hugs for your boy.......



Another portion of trip report done tonight, and only part of the day done too ............need to get a wiggle on as I`ll need it to be done before I go again......lol.........now off for a glass of wine and watch original IT........


----------



## wagman67

Running a little late for my Saturday Morning Friday Night Football Update:

Before that...Mac, glad you made it home, but sorry the trip home turned lousy...Keisha, I hope your son gets to feeling better. I can sympathize with you, you might remember my oldest, who had just graduated had mono when we hit Orlando, back in May...so, good luck to him.

Okay, so back to last night...well, yesterday: I was calling the game, last night, and it was Senior Night, so I also have to do all of the Senior intros and accolades. Well, I could not get anyone to get me my script until I was leaving work. That is something I usually have a week in advance, to edit and block. So, I had to run home and do all of that in about 45 minutes, which was still putting me late to the party. So, I was not running smooth.

This was a big game for us, and we scored on our opening possession, then they scored on their opening possession. Then came about the worst mental mistake by a player you could imagine: On their kickoff, our deep player watched the ball roll to a standstill on our 3 yard line....then stood there and watched their team recover the ball...ON THE 3 YARD LINE!!!! I was so stunned I could not even announce what had just happened. Oh, by the way, this was the head coach's son. He was thinking it was a Punt, not a Kickoff...the difference being, on a Punt, you don't have to touch the ball to take possession, the other team is giving you the ball...on a Kickoff, the ball is live and whichever team recovers takes possession. Well, it took them 3 plays, but they finally scored a touchdown and went ahead by 7 points. The air just left the place....dead silence.

But, it was early, and our guys got it together and dominated the rest of the game, coming away with a 'much closer on the scoreboard than the game actually was' victory...26-21.

So, next Friday, we play the only other team that is still undefeated in Region games...so, it is the de facto Region Championship game.

We asked coach not to spot them 7 point, next week.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, sorry to hear son not well.  Best wishes for a better feeling son and easy travel tomorrow.  Mummy and pixie dust sent.  

Wags, thanks for the football update.  

Schumi, hoping the storm has passed, and you get nicer weather.

Robo, eek.  That would be scary. Much better treatment was what you should have received.  Glad to hear you and your sister are home safe and sound.

Lazy Saturday night.  Nothing good on the tube, so may be an early night.  Was a gray and rainy day.  While it was 70, did not feel like it.  Light wind was cool.  But it was jacket on, jacket off.  Off in the car, needed in the stores.  Guess some still have their AC on.  I was ready to turn on the heater this morning.  House felt cold, and enjoyed a very hot bath before starting the day.   

Ah, back to routine somewhat stinks.  But happy to be with the family.  Little one is getting more chatty about our holiday trip.  Hey Keisha, we will be in the World on the 22nd.  Next Sunday is our 60 day mark.  Little one was angry her brother woke her up at 9 today.  I told her fastpass needs a 7am attention.  We will see.  I guess this week I need to at least generally plan which day where will be.  That is why we are ending at the Dark Side,  no planning but to try to get up early and decide which day or days we also hit Volcano Bay.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, sorry to hear son not well.  Best wishes for a better feeling son and easy travel tomorrow.  Mummy and pixie dust sent.
> 
> Wags, thanks for the football update.
> 
> Schumi, hoping the storm has passed, and you get nicer weather.
> 
> Robo, eek.  That would be scary. Much better treatment was what you should have received.  Glad to hear you and your sister are home safe and sound.
> 
> Lazy Saturday night.  Nothing good on the tube, so may be an early night.  Was a gray and rainy day.  While it was 70, did not feel like it.  Light wind was cool.  But it was jacket on, jacket off.  Off in the car, needed in the stores.  Guess some still have their AC on.  I was ready to turn on the heater this morning.  House felt cold, and enjoyed a very hot bath before starting the day.
> 
> Ah, back to routine somewhat stinks.  But happy to be with the family.  Little one is getting more chatty about our holiday trip.  Hey Keisha, we will be in the World on the 22nd.  Next Sunday is our 60 day mark.  Little one was angry her brother woke her up at 9 today.  I told her fastpass needs a 7am attention.  We will see.  I guess this week I need to at least generally plan which day where will be.  That is why we are ending at the Dark Side,  no planning but to try to get up early and decide which day or days we also hit Volcano Bay.



22nd of Dec, right?  Make something for FP+, then modify otherwise you will be shut out.  This trip i did mid to late afternoon ones. Had no issue riding whatever in the am in all the parks, little stand-by times for most things.  Wasn't sure what time boy would roll out of bed.  Turns out he left me in the dust, sure not how he rolled last trip where it was akin to wakey wakey, we're going to be late lol.

Think we get one more day at home in high 70's then it drops like a rock.  Supposed to hit storms on way home tomorrow.  As long as stinking Spirit gets us there, I'm happy enough.  Never thought I'd say it but, I'm more than ready to come home.  Have decided the perfect # of days for an Orlando trip for me would be 9 or 10 nights.  With the mr's work schedule I'm only guaranteed 6 via a one week's vacation allotment.  Seems like a waste to take 2 weeks off & not utilize them all lol.

How about the rest of you?  What # of days do you prefer, all things considered (budget, work/family obligations)?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, 22 to 28 in the World, 28 to 31 Darkside.  We have to do holiday time with the kids.  Here is hoping the beautiful and very warm weather is experienced this December trip.  Not our first rodeo with Orlando area holiday crowds.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> How about the rest of you?  What # of days do you prefer, all things considered (budget, work/family obligations)?



We usually spend 6–7 nights.  I would love to take 2 weeks and go to Orlando.  We could have a much more relaxed vacation.


----------



## macraven

_When I do both theme parks on one trip, what works well for me is 6 days at the motherland and then switch to the darkside for 13 nights

I rush at wdw usually and ready for when I can slow down 
Moving over to universal I can relax the first two full days and do parks in the daytime for half a day and evenings at city walk

Rest of time take in hhn for the nights

I did not have to rush and could take in everything by having a long stay
Could enjoy the parks and city walk and still take in hotel time relaxing

This years fall trip only did UO 
And had cut this trip to 13 days

After dealing with the surgery and recovery, knew I was not up for a lot of walking

Next Orlando trip will be 16 nights if I only do the darkside

Long stays make it a very relaxing vacation for me
After meeting many homies on the Dis, I can make plans to meet others and spend afternoons or evenings just being laid back and visit with others 

Years back when I took my boys we did onsite stay at both hotels
Stayed 7 nights at Disney as getting
from park to park was time consuming 
Then moved to the darkside for 4 nights and a partial 5 th day was always rushing for us 

It was like herding cats in the parks

3 boys wanting to go in different directions and having to rein them in _


----------



## macraven

_Wags thanks for the updates on the Friday night game

Looking forward to next weeks game review and highlight 

Hope your boys win that big game !

Lynne I was wondering when you got home
Nice to be back, isn't it 
Work on Monday and you will wish you were back riding the rides

Was nice to spend time with you and all the homies

Had fun with Robbie at hhn the night Thursday and loads of fun at UTH tour 
( unmasking the horror)

By seeing the details in the houses during the day, we knew in advance what to look for in the houses at night

Buying the express pass for hhn was a life saver 
Some houses made more sense knowing the background behind it

Well, except for the stinker house that is
No day tour on that one but don't think anything could have saved it....

Spent time with others in the group and hope we see them again next year

Ron hope to see you again In 2018

Cha27, leave husband at home next year and be a single lady with us

Guaranteed great park time with us!_


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is. 



We will be leaving the gray skies this morning, into a close to 80 today.  Then to start the work week, the cold front arrives and drops the temperature over 20 degrees.  That is fine, I have a jacket. 

Keisha, hope your son is feeling better and you both are enjoying a last day in a park or two, and have a quick trip home.  Safe travels.

Time for tea.  Much better tea and better tasting water.  Happy.  And time to make some chocolate chip cookies.  Bought ice cream yesterday, so a cookie and ice cream sandwich for breakfast sounds just right.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yep, Keisha, 22 to 28 in the World, 28 to 31 Darkside.  We have to do holiday time with the kids.  Here is hoping the beautiful and very warm weather is experienced this December trip.  Not our first rodeo with Orlando area holiday crowds.



U are cowboy . Busiest we've done is President's Day & MLK weekend, which is far more crowdedthan i had anticipated.  HHN crowds were thinner than I've ever seen this time period.  Stay & Scream @ simpsons holding area & early release easily allowed 3 houses including Ash (not to be confused with a stinker hmmph lol) by 7 pm on Thursday.  Columbus Day not quite as bad this year IMO.  Could be that we were @ U vs WDW.  Think attendance is still off in general as it was all summer.  Ticket prices probably thinning the herd. 

I know every crack in the wall in my room at Pop, going stir .  Remembered to drink my fancy-pants Voss water i was gifted with fruit basket from RPR.  Pretty tasty, especially compared to the swill in the taps here.  Sympathies to those locals who have to deal with it. Won't complain next time i have to pay my water bill lol.

Heading out in another 1-1/2 hours, will try to stuff some more soup in kiddo who doesn't seem to have turned corner yet.  Have TSA precheck, will tell him to smile and not cough.  Apologies in advance to fellow passengers on plane. Have A & B seats, should have a window? If so, will stuff him in corner and let him snooze.

Have a great day all


----------



## tink1957

Hope your son feels better soon Janet...stinks to be sick on vacation.

Congrats to wags team on pulling out another victory.  Good luck with the rest of the season.

Wish we could sneak in another trip for Christmas decorations but not in the cards this year and might have to wait until 2019 if things keep going as they are now.

Time for coffee and then work.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone   Coffee in hand.

Tink hope your work day is not to hard today. Coffee is good.

Lynne Chocolate chip cookies ice cream sandwiches for breakfast. Sounds like a yummy one.

Mac hope you’re leg and foot are doing ok? You amazed me how well you were able to do the parks and HHN after your knee and foot issues. I know you paid for it later, but you are a trooper  Hope you are doing well.

Janet sending get well wishes to your son and hope he feels better soon. It’s hard I know for a mom to watch their babies being sick.

Great pic marcemi.

Janet as to the number of days at the parks. A number of years ago I used to do a spilt stays with the grandbabies between WDW and Universal. Did 5 Days at each. Felt we had to be very commando to get things done at Disney, which I felt was not fun at all. The grandbabies were getting older and didn’t not want to do Disney anymore. I have upped our days at Universal to 9 nights as of this past May and it was very comfortable stay. I think I may up the nights to 10 this year.

On recent stay at Universal for HHN did 9 nights and felt a little rushed. Was a able to enjoy 5 nights of HHN during my stay, plus parks and a little pool time and off site visit to Mall. Not as laid back a trip as I would have liked. The rash on my legs and swelling is finally going down.....LOL....but was so worth it, I had a great time 

Son and family coming over for dinner this evening. Always love to see my babies.

Have a great Sunday everyone.​


----------



## macraven

_Robbie is the rash still there ?

Oowie!

Nice pic Marcie
You should try to hit the darkside next year when all the homies go 

Robbie so much fun with you and sister
Hope for a repeat next year

Lynne one more day and back to work for you 
Ugh 
Vacation time is more fun 

Hope all homies have a great week'_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> U are cowboy . Busiest we've done is President's Day & MLK weekend, which is far more crowdedthan i had anticipated.  HHN crowds were thinner than I've ever seen this time period.  Stay & Scream @ simpsons holding area & early release easily allowed 3 houses including Ash (not to be confused with a stinker hmmph lol) by 7 pm on Thursday.  Columbus Day not quite as bad this year IMO.  Could be that we were @ U vs WDW.  Think attendance is still off in general as it was all summer.  Ticket prices probably thinning the herd.
> 
> I know every crack in the wall in my room at Pop, going stir .  Remembered to drink my fancy-pants Voss water i was gifted with fruit basket from RPR.  Pretty tasty, especially compared to the swill in the taps here.  Sympathies to those locals who have to deal with it. Won't complain next time i have to pay my water bill lol.
> 
> Heading out in another 1-1/2 hours, will try to stuff some more soup in kiddo who doesn't seem to have turned corner yet.  Have TSA precheck, will tell him to smile and not cough.  Apologies in advance to fellow passengers on plane. Have A & B seats, should have a window? If so, will stuff him in corner and let him snooze.
> 
> Have a great day all



Hope you both have a safe journey home and jr feels better soon...........yeah I can`t touch the tap water in Orlando......pondwater is a kind description.......



tink1957 said:


> Hope your son feels better soon Janet...stinks to be sick on vacation.
> 
> Congrats to wags team on pulling out another victory.  Good luck with the rest of the season.
> 
> Wish we could sneak in another trip for Christmas decorations but not in the cards this year and might have to wait until 2019 if things keep going as they are now.
> 
> Time for coffee and then work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Oh Vicki, hope you make a trip next year......



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone   Coffee in hand.
> 
> Tink hope your work day is not to hard today. Coffee is good.
> 
> Lynne Chocolate chip cookies ice cream sandwiches for breakfast. Sounds like a yummy one.
> 
> Mac hope you’re leg and foot are doing ok? You amazed me how well you were able to do the parks and HHN after your knee and foot issues. I know you paid for it later, but you are a trooper  Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Janet sending get well wishes to your son and hope he feels better soon. It’s hard I know for a mom to watch their babies being sick.
> 
> Great pic marcemi.
> 
> Janet as to the number of days at the parks. A number of years ago I used to do a spilt stays with the grandbabies between WDW and Universal. Did 5 Days at each. Felt we had to be very commando to get things done at Disney, which I felt was not fun at all. The grandbabies were getting older and didn’t not want to do Disney anymore. I have upped our days at Universal to 9 nights as of this past May and it was very comfortable stay. I think I may up the nights to 10 this year.
> 
> On recent stay at Universal for HHN did 9 nights and felt a little rushed. Was a able to enjoy 5 nights of HHN during my stay, plus parks and a little pool time and off site visit to Mall. Not as laid back a trip as I would have liked. The rash on my legs and swelling is finally going down.....LOL....but was so worth it, I had a great time
> 
> Son and family coming over for dinner this evening. Always love to see my babies.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.​



Have a lovely time with the family Robo.......always nice to cook for them and have them enjoy it.......


Still warm here for this time of year.......was lovely going out today without a jacket and it`s still so warm.......met my friend for coffee and cake this morning and this afternoon, got some ironing done then trip report..........

Dinner was late as I had to finish typing a day.......they both looked at me with eyes pleading for food at one point..........although they did start to do the veg for me as I finished the day........

Watching the end of Tim Curry`s IT........not impressed though......got bored with it........

Hope your Sunday is a good one.........


----------



## Charade67

I can’t seem to fall asleep so I thought I would check in. I hate insomnia. 

Another t-shirt I ordered for vacation arrived yesterday. I really like this one. 





I made the mistake of encouraging my husband to buy a shirt for the trip (He’s Slytherin) and he ended up buying 4. Only one is HP related though. I think he also bought a Batman shirt. He already has several.

Lynne - Your buzzard pic reminds me of when my daughter and I went to a birds of prey show. We actually got to catch a hawk on our arms. It was really cool. 

Robo - How scary about the car. It will be interesting to hear what corporate has to say. 

Macraven - Atlanta traffic. I don’t miss it at all. My daughter and i were visiting when the section of I85 was missing. Thankfully we didn’t need to be anywhere near that area.

Wagman - Congrats on another win. 

Keisha - Hope your son is feeling better now. 

I’m going to try to get some sleep. Thankfully I can sleep in a little bit later today since my daughter doesn’t have school today.


----------



## Lynne G

RPR in October 2018.  Check.  

Good Morning Homies:





 Yep, 1 of 7 days of a week in your life.  

Eek, Charade.  I hope you got some sleep.  Insomnia isn't good.  Love the shirt purchases by you and DH.  Sounds like you are getting excited about your trip.  

Mac, hope you are feeling better.

Marcie - great picture.  Thanks for sharing.

Schumi - hope the weather is not too bad today.  

Very dark and wet morning for us.  But, with a Canadian high weather system starting to push the wet Southern low weather system out to sea, we are ready to see the sun and blue sky again by this afternoon.  Yep, and barely 60 today.  No matter, since it is still October, nice days will come again, and we will be in the 70's by Wednesday.

With that, I need a XXL cup of tea.  Cool inside.  Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning all!

Did you know that in 1992, The Cartoon Network had it's debut? Also, in 1992, EuroDisney first opened... coincidentally, 1992 is also the number of hours until my trip to the Dark Side!  

@keishashadow I hope your DS is feeling better. Getting sick on a vacation sucks big time  I would probably be one of those who noticed the cutbacks at MNSHHP, but as a koolaid drinker I would have still enjoyed it. I have done the Wishes dessert party 4 times. I did it the second year it opened and it was AWESOME.. and then it's slowly gone down hill since.. The last time there weren't half as many desserts as before. On the boards people were saying how wonderful it was and all I could think of was how awesome it used to be. Sad.

@Lynne G *LOVE* your face in the buzzard picture! 

@macraven After 4+ years in the Atlanta area, I felt your pain. I hated Atlanta traffic.. luckily, I was usually fighting the reverse commute which isn't AS bad as outbound. 

@schumigirl when Stephen King's "IT" was first televised I remembered thinking how great it was. I wanted to see it again.. I saw it again just a few weeks ago and thought it was awful. I still liked Tim Curry, but all the adults were just over acting and I couldn't wait for it to finish. I think that series will be fine living in my memory as good  

Happy Monday All!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Did you know that in 1992, The Cartoon Network had it's debut? Also, in 1992, EuroDisney first opened... coincidentally, 1992 is also the number of hours until my trip to the Dark Side!
> 
> @keishashadow I hope your DS is feeling better. Getting sick on a vacation sucks big time  I would probably be one of those who noticed the cutbacks at MNSHHP, but as a koolaid drinker I would have still enjoyed it. I have done the Wishes dessert party 4 times. I did it the second year it opened and it was AWESOME.. and then it's slowly gone down hill since.. The last time there weren't half as many desserts as before. On the boards people were saying how wonderful it was and all I could think of was how awesome it used to be. Sad.
> 
> @Lynne G *LOVE* your face in the buzzard picture!
> 
> @macraven After 4+ years in the Atlanta area, I felt your pain. I hated Atlanta traffic.. luckily, I was usually fighting the reverse commute which isn't AS bad as outbound.
> 
> @schumigirl when Stephen King's "IT" was first televised I remembered thinking how great it was. I wanted to see it again.. I saw it again just a few weeks ago and thought it was awful. I still liked Tim Curry, but all the adults were just over acting and I couldn't wait for it to finish. I think that series will be fine living in my memory as good
> 
> Happy Monday All!




I said the same thing to my husband, if I`d watched it when I was a kid I`d have loved it........yes, couldn't wait for it to end.........I do like Tim Curry though.......he was excellent as an evil serial killer in Criminal Minds few years back.......but I do love him in Home Alone 2........

Weird day today.........we haven't been hit by Ophelia, and where were are down the East Coast it will probably miss us.......but strange orange glow through thick fog this morning.....thought it was just us beside the sea, but drove inland and it was the same there.......very weird feel about the day.......it`s unbelievably still too.......not cold.....58f. Very odd feel in the air though........

My mum and family will get hit though tonight I think........hope it blows out by then......


----------



## dizneedoll

Ugh. The temp high here today is 98. Yuck yuck yuck. Me no likes heat. Especially in October. Boo!


----------



## schumigirl

Well the strange orange glow we noticed this morning was all over the UK today.......sand lifted from the Sahara caused it.......it was eerie at times the way the light looked today........to see a pure orange sun through a strong mist is just weird........haven’t seen a day like this for years.......

Ophelia is causing some damage here and I believe 3 are dead.........just called mum and she said she’s ok but it’s quite bad now where she is.......we have high winds picking up and that’s about it.......certainly been a strange day as it was so still till around an hour ago.......won’t be going out tonight.......

Have to go out tomorrow though so hope it’s passed........

Nothing on tv tonight......might have an early night...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, hope mum and you and family are all okay.  Cannot believe that a category 1 could hit where it has.  Stay safe.  I hate when nothing is on TV.  That usually happens on Saturdays for us. 

It's been a long and cool day.  That wind is downright cold.  Tree is doing an exercise in bending back and forth.  Some had hats on. I think I should have put one on too.  At least the sun is trying to peak out from the gray cloud blanket and some puffy white clouds still hanging around.

What to have for dinner.  Hmm, I am sure little one already had soup and what ever else she could get into before she works over dinner time today.  Which means, more food when she gets home from work.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Well the strange orange glow we noticed this morning was all over the UK today.......sand lifted from the Sahara caused it.......it was eerie at times the way the light looked today........to see a pure orange sun through a strong mist is just weird........haven’t seen a day like this for years.......
> 
> Ophelia is causing some damage here and I believe 3 are dead.........just called mum and she said she’s ok but it’s quite bad now where she is.......we have high winds picking up and that’s about it.......certainly been a strange day as it was so still till around an hour ago.......won’t be going out tonight.......
> 
> Have to go out tomorrow though so hope it’s passed........
> 
> Nothing on tv tonight......might have an early night...........




Keeping positive thoughts in mind for you and your family!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks guys......we’re ok here on the East Coast just very windy.........but looks dreadful on the West Coast of the UK.....particularly Ireland and W Scotland.......Although the news just saw some idiot going for a swim in Ireland as the sea was surging unbelievably high.......idiot. 

As I type this wind has just got so much worse.........

Lynne enjoy your dinner whatever it is.........I made Tom some crab bisque today......it was really nice but not a soup fan.......he is though so I always make it for him when he asks........

About to put 2 pork butts in the slow cookers to cook slowly overnight.........pulled pork tomorrow night and a whole load to freeze........yay!


----------



## macraven

dizneedoll said:


> Ugh. The temp high here today is 98. Yuck yuck yuck. Me no likes heat. Especially in October. Boo!



_If you don't like it, wait a few hours and it will change !

I came back past weekend and temps would be in the mid 90's and later would drop

I grew up in an area of high humidity so Orlando weather was not an issue for me

Historically, Orlando has temps in the upper digits on October mid month 
Temps can be up or down

Have been there at times where a jacket was needed when sun went down 

Enjoy your vacation 
Studios has more indoor rides
So do Rhodes if the heat bothers you_


----------



## macraven

_Dinner here tonight will be carry out 

Not ready to cook 

Lunch was Taco Bell 


After two weeks on vacation stepped on the scale 
Two pounds gained 
Usually it is a lot more

I did not eat as heavy or have many snacks on this trip or if I had, would be looking at ten pounds gain

Thinking of a short trip early next year 

Schumi stay safe with that weather you are having

_


----------



## Charade67

Finally got to sleep sometime after 2:00 this morning and had to get up at 8:00. I was dragging all day. My coworkers wanted to talk politics today. I refuse. We don't agree on many things, so I find it best not to say anything at all. Tried to take a nap when I got home. First my mother called, then someone rang the doorbell (handing out political information), then the phone rang and it was more political stuff. I guess I just wasn't meant to get a nap today. 

Schumi - Glad to hear you are safe from the storm. Crab bisque sounds really good. I like soups, especially the thick, creamy kind. 

Macraven - Two pounds is pretty good. I'm hoping we do enough walking to offset our eating.  I really need to start walking now and get myself used to it.  Every Monday night is carry out for us. It's the one night of the week we can't all be home on the same night. 

One last t-shirt pic - I promise. I found this one and had to get it for my daughter.


----------



## Lynne G

Cute shirt, as me and little one both played the clarinet.  Sorry to hear you did not get much sleep Charade.  Hopefully better sleep tonight.

Awww, my kids can be so good sometimes.  I was so cold, asked older one to retrieve little one from her work.  They came home with a large cup of coffee for me.  It was gulped down and now under a blanket.

Should be even colder tomorrow, so sweater weather and be happy to wear short sleeves starting Wednesday.

Enjoy the even8ng homies.


----------



## Lynne G

What?  No late bird homies around last night?  Hope all had a good night's sleep then.  I did.  Got up with DH, and found more traffic than usual.  Oh well.  At 40 degrees, was moving fast, and wearing a sweater and a jacket.  Wind also not as brisk as yesterday.  Almost a blue sky, and a golden colored horizon.  yay!  we will see the sun today, even if it stays cool.   

And a funny:





  Yep, a taco or two today, for Tuesday, would be fine.  Seems Mac hit Taco Bell a day early.  We're probably going to have meatballs and pasta.  It's that kinda day.  Made hamburgers last night.  Now little one does eat burgers, but when arrived at home, declared she was not eating those, and had another bowl of soup.  Both kids must have been cold last night.  The driver's air was at 71, the passenger's was 85.  Guess little one was colder.  Older one only wears long pants when it's really cold.  He was in shorts last night, and most likely will be in shorts today.  High, this afternoon will be close to 60.  Yeah, a cool day.

With that, tea is needed, and something to eat.  Hmm, wonder if I need to take a walk.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> What?  No late bird homies around last night?  Hope all had a good night's sleep then.  I did.



Sorry, I wasn't around last night.. I was playing my new South Park video game. Which is awesomely rude and funny.  

Happy Tuesday!!

Do you what this color is in hex?






It's #118080.. which is also the number of minutes I have until my vacation!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Chuckers.   Older one downloaded that game, after several complaints about having to wait for it, as he thought it was taking to long for it to come out.  He enjoyed it too.


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G - How old is your older one? Because this game REALLY shouldn't be played by anyone under 16 at most.. At GameStop, we have to make sure they're over 18 in order to buy it.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

It’s only 2 weeks till Halloween.





Had my severed hand lamp in kitchen.....LOL...hubby said it was to creepy for him so moved it back to formal living room.
 



Lynne love the taco cat.

Chuckers your vaca will be here before you know it.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> @Lynne G - How old is your older one? Because this game REALLY shouldn't be played by anyone under 16 at most.. At GameStop, we have to make sure they're over 18 in order to buy it.




He's 19, and will be 20 in 2 weeks.  Oh, he's had older games with South Park too.  Thanks, and I think you'd get along with him, he's a fond player of most video games.  FPS are his favorite though.


----------



## Lynne G

Neat lamp Robo.  Yep, cannot believe it will be Halloween in 2 weeks.  

Yay! For Chuckers' countdown.


----------



## Chuckers

@Robo56 I agree with the hubby on the lamp


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> He's 19, and will be 20 in 2 weeks.  Oh, he's had older games with South Park too.  Thanks, and I think you'd get along with him, he's a fond player of most video games.  FPS are his favorite though.



Lynne, I'm 52, I don't get along with anyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> Lynne, I'm 52, I don't get along with anyone.






oh yeah, and I"m the same age.


----------



## macraven

I like the lamp 


I better buy Halloween candy soon!


----------



## Lynne G

- reminder for Mac.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Got the pumpkin song stuck in my head so DD just put her phone on my dresser with the song on full blast ...now I'm good.

Nice lazy morning since I have to go into work at 2.


----------



## schumigirl

Love the lamp Robo.......Halloween has been kinda ignored so far for us this year.......it`s going to creep up on me before I know it.......

It`s not a huge thing over here sadly..........kids mainly go trick or treating and a few of us decorate homes......but definitely not like the USA

Enjoy that morning Vicki........we`ve done nothing today......well DH had his yearly check up this morning, then went out for lunch, nothing fancy......and I have that feeling I`ve forgotten something.........hate when I feel that.........

Not sure what`s for dinner tonight......something light for us and I may make Kyle mac n cheese.........

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## macraven

_Weather has changed here
Warm for daytime but heat on at night 


Started pork rib roast in crock pot this morning 
Will add the BBQ later today

Easy meal and my first I have made in weeks
I start my vacation of no cooking days before I go on vacation......

The only time I see kids in my hoa is Halloween 
They come in cars and parents park a block away 
Gather their kids up once done

It's a fun time to give out candy 
I only buy candies I would eat 
No lollipops or junk candy !

Off for some lab work in a bit

An easy going day for me_


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Got the pumpkin song stuck in my head so DD just put her phone on my dresser with the song on full blast ...now I'm good.
> 
> Nice lazy morning since I have to go into work at 2.



Do I want to know what the pumpkin song is?


----------



## Chuckers

I don't think I am going to be doing Halloween this year.. I've started working Tuesday nights and people only trick or treat in our area from 5 pm to 9 pm. I remember when we used to be out until midnight running around getting candy. 

For the last 2 years, I sat outside with my neighbors giving out candy. It was fun. I sit outside so I don't have to worry about the cats getting out every time I opened the door. Plus, I have a black cat and I don't want him to get loose on Halloween... people are strange about that.. especially here in Massachusetts, so close to Salem.


----------



## tink1957

Chuckers said:


> Do I want to know what the pumpkin song is?


It's the opening song from the nightmare before Christmas or better known as this is halloween dang now the song is back in my head...thanks Chuck


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> It's the opening song from the nightmare before Christmas or better known as this is halloween dang now the song is back in my head...thanks Chuck





Sorry about that! (Not really.. ) I haven't heard that song in a while.. I love it!


----------



## Metro West

I gave out candy (or tried to in 2005 when I first moved into the house) but we don't have many kids in the neighborhood so I haven't purchased any candy since. I guess they go to the other neighborhoods for candy.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> I gave out candy (or tried to in 2005 when I first moved into the house) but we don't have many kids in the neighborhood so I haven't purchased any candy since. I guess they go to the other neighborhoods for candy.



From what I was told, ALL the other kids used to come to our association for candy.. by bus loads. Our community was the only nice area for a while. Buses would park on the road leading up to our entrance and just drop the kids off and wait. It got so some houses were seeing upwards of 200 kids. The community put a stop to that before I moved in.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we only get about a dozen, though there are more young families on our street than before.  My Dbro lives in a neighborhood that each house seems to have multiple kids.  He routinely gets 200 or more.  I give him my left over candy.  I had to buy more.  Apparently, kids and DH got into my bucket.  Pumpkin carving this weekend.


----------



## Monykalyn

AAAAAAccckkk so much to catch up on! Sounds like all had lovely trips (except for the one felled by illness-hope he is fully recovered now!)
And yay to new trips planned!

Got back from quick girls trip to see my CM DD (its been a week ago tomorrow!). Did our first MNSSHP on the 10th-had a blast! Caught a few magic shots too. Loved the stage show and had the parade music stuck in my head for days. DD wanted a pic with Jack Sparrow-such good interaction with him! We even got 7 Dwarfs at end of night with no wait. MiL and SiL enjoyed Food and wine festival (we managed to hit 14 booths in 2 days), including the passionfruit grand marnier slushies in France. They tended to tire out around 9 pm or so, so DD and I would hit whatever park was still open late. Fun to get time with her. And managed to snag FoP FP for all of us-glad we did as they loved the attraction!  
And when MiL was talking about trip after we got back (she stayed night at our house as she took middle kid out for her birthday-which was yesterday) and MiL said it has been years since Disney and she can't remember Universal-DH pipes up and wants to know when we are going back to Universal!  Mmmmm-how about we plan for a long weekend next fall??



keishashadow said:


> we come in on 25th (maybe 24th as GD is freaking out Laurie Hernandez is doing Candlelight processional & her parents are considering a long weekend


We will be there as well-although I am still undecided on staying for CP. We arrive 18th and leave the 26th. staying at Marriott Cypress Harbour. So only 30 something days until we are back
And I had DD book us at Coronado Springs for 12/30-1/2. Plan to move offsite 1/2-1/4 as her program ends the 4th-and I figure we will be helping her clean and pack the last 2 days.  Just DH and I for NYE though-pretty excited about that!



keishashadow said:


> How about the rest of you? What # of days do you prefer, all things considered (budget, work/family obligations)?


~12-13 days is good if I can have my way, with all the family along. Hoping to do that next May/June for one last trip out of our AP's to WDW. Just a few days onsite before moving offsite to our timeshare.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Would it be weird if I sit out on Halloween and skip the candy things and just drink? Asking for a friend.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Lynne G said:


> Yep, we only get about a dozen, though there are more young families on our street than before.  My Dbro lives in a neighborhood that each house seems to have multiple kids.  He routinely gets 200 or more.  I give him my left over candy.  I had to buy more.  Apparently, kids and DH got into my bucket.  Pumpkin carving this weekend.


 
Before we moved back to my hometown in '13, we lived in a neighborhood just like your bro's. Kids would be dropped by the carloads. Now, we get my 4 nieces. Over and done.


----------



## dizneedoll

macraven said:


> _If you don't like it, wait a few hours and it will change !
> 
> I came back past weekend and temps would be in the mid 90's and later would drop
> 
> I grew up in an area of high humidity so Orlando weather was not an issue for me
> 
> Historically, Orlando has temps in the upper digits on October mid month
> Temps can be up or down
> 
> Have been there at times where a jacket was needed when sun went down
> 
> Enjoy your vacation
> Studios has more indoor rides
> So do Rhodes if the heat bothers you_



Actually, I was talking about where I live. I'm in Southern California, about 1 hour south east of Disneyland. We are having those late October heat waves we always get. Right now it's 7:30pm and 80 out. We will be in Orlando first week of December and last time we had amazing weather. Hoping we get mild weather again. Not too hot, not too cold but just right.


----------



## Charade67

Second night of poor sleep. I hate feeling so sleepy yet so wide awake. Today I was waiting for my daughter at her music lessons. I was so sleepy, then someone down the hall started playing Lullaby and Goodnight. I had to walk around the music store to keep myself awake. I should be trying to sleep now, but forgot that we were supposed to make butterbeer fudge for my daughter’s Harry Potter club party this week. 

Chuckers - You are cracking me up with your countdowns.

Robo - Love the lamp.

Macraven - I’m with you. I only buy the good candy. On the chance there might be leftovers, it might as well be something I like. 

I’m not sure what the Halloween crowds are like in my neighborhood. We have only lived her a little over a year. Last year we goofed and went to supper first. By the time we got home there were only a couple of trick-or-treaters left. This year we will give out candy first, then go to supper. My daughter loves dressing up and handing out the candy.

Dizneedoll - I may be headed your way in the summer of 2019. We are thinking of going to Hollywood after my daughter graduates high school. We  are seriously considering a side trip to Disneyland while we are ou there. 

Almost time to check on the fudge.


----------



## macraven

PoohIsHome said:


> Would it be weird if I sit out on Halloween and skip the candy things and just drink? Asking for a friend.



_My type of people!_


----------



## macraven

dizneedoll said:


> Actually, I was talking about where I live. I'm in Southern California, about 1 hour south east of Disneyland. We are having those late October heat waves we always get. Right now it's 7:30pm and 80 out. We will be in Orlando first week of December and last time we had amazing weather. Hoping we get mild weather again. Not too hot, not too cold but just right.



_I moved from Chicago  to Georgia 20 months ago

I'd be wearing a coat now if I was still up North

Where we are now the ac is on
Had a cool night yesterday and had the heat on

My temps can be like florida 
It might be hot or warm or cold 
Hard to guess the Florida weather for uour vacation time 

Last year it was about 78 here at Christmas time .....


Hope the weather is great when you are at the darkside this December _


----------



## macraven

_Charade save some fudge for me!

I hear you about having insomnia 
Have bouts of it too

It's maddening to go through 
Have you tried drinking?_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Charade save some fudge for me!
> 
> I hear you about having insomnia
> Have bouts of it too
> 
> It's maddening to go through
> Have you tried drinking?_



I don’t drink anything alcoholic, but it might be time to think about getting a sleep aid. I thought I had some Simply Sleep, but it must have got thrown out. That reminds me, it’s probabl time to go through medications and check expiration dates.


----------



## macraven

_Try OTC melatonin

I use the 10 mg dissolving
strawberry ones

It helps me

It comes in dosage of 3, 5, 10


I'm up to 15 mg at night when I take it _


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Would it be weird if I sit out on Halloween and skip the candy things and just drink? Asking for a friend.



Now you are our kind of gal!!!  That’s how we’ll be spending Halloween........... 



dizneedoll said:


> Actually, I was talking about where I live. I'm in Southern California, about 1 hour south east of Disneyland. We are having those late October heat waves we always get. Right now it's 7:30pm and 80 out. We will be in Orlando first week of December and last time we had amazing weather. Hoping we get mild weather again. Not too hot, not too cold but just right.



Now that sounds lovely where you live.......I could get used to that.........and we’re hoping for warm weather beginning of December too this year with our trip too........fingers crossed........I’ve bought a hoodie though just in case.........



macraven said:


> _My type of people!_



  


It’s Wednesday..........

Going grocery shopping today as tomorrow morning I’m in hospital for little procedure........will be in and out quickly I hope.......maybe home for lunch??? So better get shopping over and done with today.......

Then back to my usual Wednesday night out with friend........caught up on Sunday for coffee and cake, but we do like our Wed night........

Off for breakfast........DH is making pancakes and I’ll do the bacon.......and big mug of tea..........

Have a great day..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Schumi-will be thinking about you for the hospital trip tomorrow 

Pancakes and bacon
Can you pour extra syrup on mine?


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, breakfast and a mug of tea.  Yes, please.  I have tea, but nothing as nice as what Schumi ate.

Good Morning homies.  Not having a fun day, so far.  Computer is not being nice.

But, it's hump day, and == see Camel from Schumi.  Reminder for Keisha, though:






  Yep, time for pumpkins and candy.


May do Boo at the Zoo if little one humors me.  The hand outs over the years have quite diminished, but it's still fun to see the costumes.  The weather is supposed to be beautiful, fall temperatures this weekend.  Sniff, sniff, not today though.  Had to scrape frost off my windows.  And below 40 night.  It's a balmy 47 now.  Full sun.  Hello HIgh, chasing all the clouds away.  Couldn't find my sunglasses, so took one of little one's.  They are much too large for my face, but they do shade my eyes fine.  Fashionista.  Yes, that me.  Not.  Little one, yeah.

MonyK, we'll be at FQ 21 to 28, so if you'd like to say hi somewhere in the World, give me a call or text.  I can PM you my phone number, if you don't already have it.

Oooh.  Time for tea.  No mug, but at least a large cup.  I was hugging it to keep my hands warm.

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

I should not read the boards in the morning... you guys make me hungry! 

Did you know that if you convert 6998400 as a Unix time stamp it comes back with: Monday 23rd March 1970 12:00:00 AM
This information has absolutely nothing to do with me other than the fact that I have 6998400 seconds until my vacation. Oh, wait, I was 4 years old at that time...


----------



## Metro West

PoohIsHome said:


> Would it be weird if I sit out on Halloween and skip the candy things and just drink? Asking for a friend.


 Nope...not at all. If I drank I would too but just sitting outside on a nice evening can be very enjoyable.


----------



## macraven

_Had bacon on my mind so just stopped at Waffle House

Yum

I'll call it lunch_


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Think I’am suffering from the after vacation blahs.

Charade67 hope you got some shut eye. I’am with Mac the melatonin it is a good option if needed.

Schumigirl...sending good healing thoughts and prayers your way for tomorrow that all goes smoothly with your procedure 

Mac hope you you are recovering from vacation.....we did a lot of walking.....you did so well, but I know you paid for it. Hope with rest and ice the knee and foot are ok 

Little sis asked me while we were at Universal if I had had my engagement ring looked at lately as she was at home when her diamond fell out and she was able to find it and have it reset.

So went to jeweler yesterday and he showed me how easily mine would have fallen out to. I was almost in tears. My ring is over 30 years old and would have been irreplaceable. Have an appointment to go back today and choose another setting as prongs on the one I have cannot be repaired. 

Will call little sis and thank her for sure.

Will buy candy for Halloween next week. I always have the family over for a Halloween party on Halloween and the grandchildren give out the candy. I always give out the full-size candy bars to the Trick or Treaters. The amount of children we get varies every year.

A couple of years ago I was home in Florida at Halloween and there was still construction going on in our gated community. One of the construction workers left the gate open somehow and people were bringing busloads of Trick  or Treater’s. I think I gave away about 200 candy bars. Was lucky to have that much candy on hand as we were going to a party at club house and had all the extra candy for that too.

I love seeing the littles in their costumes. 

Off to doc appointment and then jewelry store.

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Think I’am suffering from the after vacation blahs.
> 
> I always give out the full-size candy bars to the Trick or Treaters. The amount of children we get varies every year.




Full size candy bars? I'm coming to your house!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Finally getting around to decorating. I told myself "don't go crazy because it all has to come downbeat in 2 weeks...." 

I have a planned trip to Walmart later for more extension cords for the yard. I can't stop

More to come later


----------



## Lynne G

OOH, I always give out full size bars too.  Though, now there are some very little ones on the block, so picked up a bag of pops too.  Older one usually sits outside, little one has gone out with her friends the last couple of years.  Not sure if she's going out or joining older one.  

Robo, that's scary about your ring.  I have mine looked at every couple of years, and have it cleaned too.  At 28 years old, and banging against 2 other rings for 21 years, the prongs have shown wear.  Last time, a few months ago, jeweler that set the stone told me prongs are fine, just years from now, may have to replace.  Not getting a new ring though.  Love it.  Also have him check my eternity ring, as he made that for me, and I am always worried about the stones in there too.  So, it also get the once over and cleaned with the engagement ring.

Yep Mac, bacon is good for every meal.  I'd call that lunch.

Charade, I hope you do get a good night sleep soon.  I don't drink, but sometimes I take a glass of wine before bed.  Seems to help me.  

TinyD - great set up of Halloween at home.  Glad to see you post.

Up to 60 degrees.  Yep, sun in full force, but does not feel warm.  At least there's nary a breeze.

With that, time for tea, and hopefully a sneeze.  Lunch is over, and I could use a nap.


----------



## tinydancer09

Robo56 said:


> Little sis asked me while we were at Universal if I had had my engagement ring looked at lately as she was at home when her diamond fell out and she was able to find it and have it reset.
> 
> So went to jeweler yesterday and he showed me how easily mine would have fallen out to. I was almost in tears. My ring is over 30 years old and would have been irreplaceable. Have an appointment to go back today and choose another setting as prongs on the one I have cannot be repaired.
> 
> Will call little sis and thank her for sure.
> 
> Will buy candy for Halloween next week. I always have the family over for a Halloween party on Halloween and the grandchildren give out the candy. I always give out the full-size candy bars to the Trick or Treaters. The amount of children we get varies every year.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was home in Florida at Halloween and there was still construction going on in our gated community. One of the construction workers left the gate open somehow and people were bringing busloads of Trick  or Treater’s. I think I gave away about 200 candy bars. Was lucky to have that much candy on hand as we were going to a party at club house and had all the extra candy for that too.
> 
> I love seeing the littles in their costumes.


To all those giving our full sized candy bars





On the Jewelry note:
I am going through this same thing with the ring from my mom. I was in the car riding home with Micah one day and was staring at it... noticed two of the prongs looked worn down. Got to really looking at it and two of the prongs were completely gone in too and the other two were smashed. The ones on the sides on the tiny stones didn't look so great either. I gave it up and I think my mom and sister are getting it fixed for Christmas. I'm pretty sure they're going to have to replace the whole head. Got it when I was 16 so only 11 years and that much damage Idk if it's silver or 10k. Either way I'm glad micah got me Platinum because apparently I'm super hard on my jewelry.

Was reading something the other day about ring care and insurance. It noted that you should have your ring inspected by a jewler at least every 10 years. Never even thought about it!


----------



## Chuckers

This year I think I'll just give out sheets of paper towels with Minions on them.. kids love Minions!


----------



## Robo56

Tinyd.....LOL....on the Halloween cartoons...

Chuckers the reaper might come after you for giving out minion paper towel sheets to the kiddies. Have some full size candy bars just in case. 

Lesson learned on the ring. 

Tinyd love the decorations. Is that the radio from Home Depot? Little Sis bought that one, it is so cool.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I should not read the boards in the morning... you guys make me hungry!
> 
> Did you know that if you convert 6998400 as a Unix time stamp it comes back with: Monday 23rd March 1970 12:00:00 AM
> This information has absolutely nothing to do with me other than the fact that I have 6998400 seconds until my vacation. Oh, wait, I was 4 years old at that time...



Was just shy of turning three...good to see you have continued the creative countdown...digging it (see, I can go 1970 right back at you).


----------



## tinydancer09

Chuckers said:


> This year I think I'll just give out sheets of paper towels with Minions on them.. kids love Minions!


I discovered the napkins at Target on sale and they're definitely my favorite. They're so soft! Softer than non minion ones therefore better than non minion ones. 



Robo56 said:


> Tinyd.....LOL....on the Halloween cartoons...
> 
> Chuckers the reaper might come after you for giving out minion paper towel sheets to the kiddies. Have some full size candy bars just in case.
> 
> Lesson learned on the ring.
> 
> Tinyd love the decorations. Is that the radio from Home Depot? Little Sis bought that one, it is so cool.


Nope target. But I think I remember seeingone similarr at Lowes (spelt that Loews... can I go back to universal?) so there were probably a lot of places that sold them. I love it. I try to buy one thing each year. I have my eye on the projector at target this year.....  (ONLY ONE BIG THING IT'S SO HARD!)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi-will be thinking about you for the hospital trip tomorrow
> 
> Pancakes and bacon
> Can you pour extra syrup on mine?



Thanks! Oh always extra syrup in our home.........lol.......



Lynne G said:


> Yum, breakfast and a mug of tea.  Yes, please.  I have tea, but nothing as nice as what Schumi ate.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  Not having a fun day, so far.  Computer is not being nice.
> 
> But, it's hump day, and == see Camel from Schumi.  Reminder for Keisha, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, time for pumpkins and candy.
> 
> 
> May do Boo at the Zoo if little one humors me.  The hand outs over the years have quite diminished, but it's still fun to see the costumes.  The weather is supposed to be beautiful, fall temperatures this weekend.  Sniff, sniff, not today though.  Had to scrape frost off my windows.  And below 40 night.  It's a balmy 47 now.  Full sun.  Hello HIgh, chasing all the clouds away.  Couldn't find my sunglasses, so took one of little one's.  They are much too large for my face, but they do shade my eyes fine.  Fashionista.  Yes, that me.  Not.  Little one, yeah.
> 
> MonyK, we'll be at FQ 21 to 28, so if you'd like to say hi somewhere in the World, give me a call or text.  I can PM you my phone number, if you don't already have it.
> 
> Oooh.  Time for tea.  No mug, but at least a large cup.  I was hugging it to keep my hands warm.
> 
> Later homies.



We had a little frost this morning too.......seems earlier this year...... I don’t mind frost as long as it’s sunny too......very pretty weather.......definitely getting much cooler here too.......



Metro West said:


> Nope...not at all. If I drank I would too but just sitting outside on a nice evening can be very enjoyable.



We love sitting outside in the gardens.........although we usually have a glass of wine with us, you know us.........



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Think I’am suffering from the after vacation blahs.
> 
> Charade67 hope you got some shut eye. I’am with Mac the melatonin it is a good option if needed.
> 
> Schumigirl...sending good healing thoughts and prayers your way for tomorrow that all goes smoothly with your procedure
> 
> Mac hope you you are recovering from vacation.....we did a lot of walking.....you did so well, but I know you paid for it. Hope with rest and ice the knee and foot are ok
> 
> Little sis asked me while we were at Universal if I had had my engagement ring looked at lately as she was at home when her diamond fell out and she was able to find it and have it reset.
> 
> So went to jeweler yesterday and he showed me how easily mine would have fallen out to. I was almost in tears. My ring is over 30 years old and would have been irreplaceable. Have an appointment to go back today and choose another setting as prongs on the one I have cannot be repaired.
> 
> Will call little sis and thank her for sure.
> 
> Will buy candy for Halloween next week. I always have the family over for a Halloween party on Halloween and the grandchildren give out the candy. I always give out the full-size candy bars to the Trick or Treaters. The amount of children we get varies every year.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was home in Florida at Halloween and there was still construction going on in our gated community. One of the construction workers left the gate open somehow and people were bringing busloads of Trick  or Treater’s. I think I gave away about 200 candy bars. Was lucky to have that much candy on hand as we were going to a party at club house and had all the extra candy for that too.
> 
> I love seeing the littles in their costumes.
> 
> Off to doc appointment and then jewelry store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Wednesday



Thanks Robo........nice job with the ring being saved. They are so precious aren’t they........




Chuckers said:


> This year I think I'll just give out sheets of paper towels with Minions on them.. kids love Minions!



I always have those in for my friends little granddaughter........those and Minion band aids.......she is obsessed! 



Very autumnal feel tonight.........chilly outside..........had nice meal with friend and now home to watch The Apprentice........best that’s on I’m afraid........but addictive..........

Glass of wine time..........


----------



## Charade67

Well, I managed to get a little more sleep last night despite being up late making fudge.

Yesterday I got an email from my daughter’s pre-calculus teacher. He is the faculty advisor for the National Honor Society and was wondering if my daughter planned to return her application. This was the first i heard about it. I looked over the application and told him she probably wouldn’t apply since she really didn’t have the leadership or service hours they requested. He encouraged me to have her submit it anyway and said there was a good chance she could be accepted without much leadership or service. I asked if she could use her Girl Scout Silver Award even though it was completed the summer before her freshman year, and he said yes. So now she is filling out the application and will turn it in tomorrow. Fingers crossed. 

Macraven - Several people have recommended melatonin to me. I think I will check it out.  We love Waffle House. I almost always get the hash browns - scattered and smothered. Yum!

Schumi - Definitely bring a hoodie. We made the mistake of not bringing jackets the first time we went to Disney in December. We ended up buying Disney hoodies to wear in the morning. Hope the procedure went well. My mother is 3 time cancer survivor, so I got to start getting certain procedures earlier than most people. Lucky me. 

Lynne -We had frost this morning too. I really wish we had a 2 car garage. Hubby gets the garage because his car is new.

Robo - I am now thinking I should have my ring looked at too. I can’t remember when the last time it was checked. The diamond in my ring came from my husband’s grandmother’s ring, so it’s irreplaceable too.

Tiny dancer - Nice decorations. We never decorate for Halloween, but my next door neighbors have a small cemetery in their yard complete with hands and heads coming out of the ground. Love those cartoons. 

When I was little one of my neighbors took a liking to me. One Halloween she asked me what my costume would be. I told her and when I got to her house she had full size Hershey bars for me and my best friend. That was probably 40 years ago and I still smile when I think about it. 

Time for supper and then I have to take daughter to dance class. I hate the late night classes. She has tap from 8:30-9:15.


----------



## macraven

_Charade some nights melatonin works for me and there are times when it hasn't 

I've been using it for about ten years off and on so take the higher dosage

Start at the lower dose 

If I don't use it regularly, then it knocks me out _


----------



## wagman67

Wahoo...tomorrow is Friday!! Sort of.

I am off work the next 6 Fridays in a row...well, the next 5 and then the whole week of Thanksgiving. In one of those weird 'too many hours...gotta use them or lose them (or rather they get cashed in at 75%)'.

So, again, tomorrow is Friday!!!


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

Wags got double Fridays and Tday week and paid not to go to work
those days 

Sweet!_


----------



## keishashadow

Jr hauled himself to ER yesterday am since i was in dental chair for part 1 of crown replacement.  One of the areas top ones, trauma center but walkable for him from apartment.  Oddest diagnosis to effect that he had flu (Since gone) but not bacterial virus.  Scratching head as that would've been the world's shortest 4 day flu.  Did give treatments in the ER & handful of Rx.  He came home for mom's chicken soup, stayed over.  Too sick still to eat bacon this am but did eat some more soup &. I sent the rest with him.

Mythroat feels like ground meat but figure I got off easy



Lynne G said:


> RPR in October 2018.  Check.
> 
> Good Morning Homies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 1 of 7 days of a week in your life.
> 
> Eek, Charade.  I hope you got some sleep.  Insomnia isn't good.  Love the shirt purchases by you and DH.  Sounds like you are getting excited about your trip.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Marcie - great picture.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Schumi - hope the weather is not too bad today.
> 
> Very dark and wet morning for us.  But, with a Canadian high weather system starting to push the wet Southern low weather system out to sea, we are ready to see the sun and blue sky again by this afternoon.  Yep, and barely 60 today.  No matter, since it is still October, nice days will come again, and we will be in the 70's by Wednesday.
> 
> With that, I need a XXL cup of tea.  Cool inside.  Later homies.



You early bird you! .  I need to double check the RIP tour with Mac.  Going to put in for week of September 30th.

Was going to tack on a cruise to Cuba to October, but the political climate is too tenuous and last 2 years have had heavy storm activity.  Thinking of doing just one week & another in December again to finish out the year.

Have DH's vacation form on my desk & already have received a reminder email.  Hurry, hurry, but won't know approval dates till spring.



schumigirl said:


> I said the same thing to my husband, if I`d watched it when I was a kid I`d have loved it........yes, couldn't wait for it to end.........I do like Tim Curry though.......he was excellent as an evil serial killer in Criminal Minds few years back.......but I do love him in Home Alone 2........
> 
> Weird day today.........we haven't been hit by Ophelia, and where were are down the East Coast it will probably miss us.......but strange orange glow through thick fog this morning.....thought it was just us beside the sea, but drove inland and it was the same there.......very weird feel about the day.......it`s unbelievably still too.......not cold.....58f. Very odd feel in the air though........
> 
> My mum and family will get hit though tonight I think........hope it blows out by then......



Glad all well for you.  Thought it was a practical joke to hear of the hurricane heading to Ireland, kept waiting for a punchline!  Awful, would think their emergency teams aren't exactly
Prepped for that.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> It’s only 2 weeks till Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 277565
> 
> View attachment 277564
> 
> Had my severed hand lamp in kitchen.....LOL...hubby said it was to creepy for him so moved it back to formal living room.
> View attachment 277569
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne love the taco cat.
> 
> Chuckers your vaca will be here before you know it.



For some reason I'm thinking of the Xmas leg lamp & Nightmare before Xmas 

I got sick of being schooled by parents on giving out chocolate over the past few years. Have been asked if my treats were nut or gluten free.  Um...how would i know, read the label people.  No offense but it's not up to the giver to police the treats other children can eat!

I now give individual bags of halloween pretzels & ask if a snack size of candy is ok to chase it down.  Used to be a few old timers in area that gave out quarters.

No offense but I think it's bizarre to expect others to cater to gluten, sugar, allergies etc. when it comes to halloween.

We get anywhere between 150 to 300 kids, depending on the weather (sometimes it's snowing here lol).  Most tell me they make their parents bring them to our street just to see our decorations. Nice to hear but looks like word is getting out as the visitors have increased every year.  Always worried I'll run out of goodies.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Think I’am suffering from the after vacation blahs.
> 
> Charade67 hope you got some shut eye. I’am with Mac the melatonin it is a good option if needed.
> 
> Schumigirl...sending good healing thoughts and prayers your way for tomorrow that all goes smoothly with your procedure
> 
> Mac hope you you are recovering from vacation.....we did a lot of walking.....you did so well, but I know you paid for it. Hope with rest and ice the knee and foot are ok
> 
> Little sis asked me while we were at Universal if I had had my engagement ring looked at lately as she was at home when her diamond fell out and she was able to find it and have it reset.
> 
> So went to jeweler yesterday and he showed me how easily mine would have fallen out to. I was almost in tears. My ring is over 30 years old and would have been irreplaceable. Have an appointment to go back today and choose another setting as prongs on the one I have cannot be repaired.
> 
> Will call little sis and thank her for sure.
> 
> Will buy candy for Halloween next week. I always have the family over for a Halloween party on Halloween and the grandchildren give out the candy. I always give out the full-size candy bars to the Trick or Treaters. The amount of children we get varies every year.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was home in Florida at Halloween and there was still construction going on in our gated community. One of the construction workers left the gate open somehow and people were bringing busloads of Trick  or Treater’s. I think I gave away about 200 candy bars. Was lucky to have that much candy on hand as we were going to a party at club house and had all the extra candy for that too.
> 
> I love seeing the littles in their costumes.
> 
> Off to doc appointment and then jewelry store.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Wednesday



Oh my goodness, I'd be heartbroken if my stone fell out.  Glad u checked it.


----------



## macraven

_Janet week of September 30
is what I am planning on also

Tour would be October 5 a Friday 

Hope your boy feels better real soon!


How frequent should stone settings be checked?

I had my ring redone 3 years back
Do I need the settings rechecked yet?_


----------



## Charade67

Anyone here have a Netflix account? I just discovered that mine has been hacked.


----------



## macraven

_I can ask my son about that when he is awake 
He has it

Think a few if the homies has Netflix 

Have you contacted them?





Obviously I did not take a melatonin tonight as it is 2:33 am_


----------



## Lynne G

Eeek, Mac I hope you got some good sleep in soon after posting.

Charade, I hope you had a better night too.

We have Netflix, but I'll have to ask the kids.  Not good your account got hacked, Charade.

Good Morning.  A nice fall Thursday it is.  Light frost on the windows, but will be a lovely 78 afternoon.










So, drink up, it's Thursday, and throw back a beverage or two.

Have a great one.

And woot!  Private RIP slated for October 5, 2018.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We love sitting outside in the gardens.........although we usually have a glass of wine with us, you know us.........


 Now THAT is what I call LUSH! LOL


----------



## Chuckers

tinydancer09 said:


> I discovered the napkins at Target on sale and they're definitely my favorite. They're so soft! Softer than non minion ones therefore better than non minion ones.



I'm not going to give plain napkins to the kiddies on Halloween! My place would be egged! They have to have Minions on them!  




schumigirl said:


> I always have those in for my friends little granddaughter........those and Minion band aids.......she is obsessed!



Oooo.. Minion band aids! I can give those to the kiddies with really good costumes!!! Thanks for the idea Schumi!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning All!

1920 - Interesting facts

Thousands of onlookers watch as "The Human Fly" George Polley, climbs the New York Woolworth Building. He reached the 30th floor when a policeman arrested him for climbing without a permit

The League of Women Voters is founded in Chicago

The U.S. Post Office rules that children may not be sent via parcel post. (WHAT??? Who would do this in the first place??? Did you just stick a stamp on the kid's forehead?)

The National Football League is founded. 

19th Amendment to US Constitution is passed, guaranteeing women's suffrage. (Which sounds like we passed a law to make women suffer...)

First domestic radio sets come to stores in USA – Westinghouse radio costs $10.

1920 World Series - Cleveland Indians over Brooklyn Robins (5-2) 


*and most important: The number of hours until I FINALLY get my vacation!!!*
*



*


----------



## Charade67

Here’s an article I found about the Netflix hack. http://www.businessinsider.com/netflix-account-hacked-fix-it-2016-12

Whoever hacked my account created a new profile, watched movies and shows under all of my family’s profiles, and changed our plan to a more expensive one.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl Everything go okay with your procedure? If there's any recovery involved, we all know that you have excellent care and that Tom and Kyle are catering to your every whim and need. 

17 days, homies. 17 days and this family will be in the vacation bubble. School and grades and other such responsible nonsense can take the backseat. We've decided to pull Corey out of school early on 11/17 and knock out over 1/2 of the drive down. By midday on the 18th, I'll be taunting you with pictures at the HRH pool.....not that I would do that to you or anything.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Here’s an article I found about the Netflix hack. http://www.businessinsider.com/netflix-account-hacked-fix-it-2016-12
> 
> Whoever hacked my account created a new profile, watched movies and shows under all of my family’s profiles, and changed our plan to a more expensive one.


 That really sucks...what is Netflix going to do for you? I had a month free trial when I purchased my new TV but only watched it once...so I cancelled. Might try Hulu since the cable rates are out of control!


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> 17 days, homies. 17 days and this family will be in the vacation bubble. School and grades and other such responsible nonsense can take the backseat. We've decided to pull Corey out of school early on 11/17 and knock out over 1/2 of the drive down. By midday on the 18th, I'll be taunting you with pictures at the HRH pool.....not that I would do that to you or anything.



Kinda jealous of you! I still have 80 days! But when I go, everyone home will be freezing and I'll be in the warm Florida sun!


----------



## macraven

_I did good lynne 
About four solid hours of sleep 

Today starts wagman's perfect schedule 
His Thursday's are really Friday now


Chuckers i have been in the Orlando parks during parts of January where it was in the 30-40's

Three January years ago, it was minus 13 temp when I left Milwaukee airport for Orlando 
Windchill was at -19 that morning I drove to the airport 

Orlando was cold, like in
39 the first few days there 
And it rained first night there 

Went to the park dressed in layers for 3 of the days
But it warmed up day 4 when we were there to 70's

So take gloves and a hat when you go_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I did good lynne
> About four solid hours of sleep
> 
> Today starts wagman's perfect schedule
> His Thursday's are really Friday now
> 
> 
> Chuckers i have been in the Orlando parks during parts of January where it was in the 30-40's
> 
> Three January years ago, it was minus 13 temp when I left Milwaukee airport for Orlando
> Windchill was at -19 that morning I drove to the airport
> 
> Orlando was cold, like in
> 39 the first few days there
> And it rained first night there
> 
> Went to the park dressed in layers for 3 of the days
> But it warmed up day 4 when we were there to 70's
> 
> So take gloves and a hat when you go_





Don't harsh my buzz!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Shout out to schumi 

Let us know when you are back home and how you are doing_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Yay for Fridays off wags..lately my weekend is Thursday and Friday thanks to our new work schedule.  I still have 6 days off to take before January 31...just wish I had the budget to go away but a staycation sounds good too.

Hope Carole is doing well after her procedure.

Feel better Janet 

Love the countdown Chuckers...it can be cool in early January.  We wore shorts during the day and jackets at night but it's still warmer than home.

Time for me to find something for breakfast before it's lunchtime...scrambeled eggs sound good.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yay for Fridays off wags..lately my weekend is Thursday and Friday thanks to our new work schedule.  I still have 6 days off to take before January 31...just wish I had the budget to go away but a staycation sounds good too.
> 
> Hope Carole is doing well after her procedure.
> 
> Feel better Janet
> 
> Love the countdown Chuckers...it can be cool in early January.  We wore shorts during the day and jackets at night but it's still warmer than home.
> 
> Time for me to find something for breakfast before it's lunchtime...scrambeled eggs sound good.
> 
> Have a great day everyone




I don't mind Jackets/long sleeves at night. I just want sun!


----------



## Chuckers

I totally missed that @schumigirl  was having a procedure today! Hope it's quick and painless!


----------



## Charade67

Metro West said:


> That really sucks...what is Netflix going to do for you? I had a month free trial when I purchased my new TV but only watched it once...so I cancelled. Might try Hulu since the cable rates are out of control!



The only thing I asked them to do was not charge me extra for the plan increase the other person made. The other stuff was easily remedied. I deleted the bogus profile, logged off all devices, and changed the password. I'm going to start monitoring the account to make sure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> The only thing I asked them to do was not charge me extra for the plan increase the other person made. The other stuff was easily remedied. I deleted the bogus profile, logged off all devices, and changed the password. I'm going to start monitoring the account to make sure this doesn't happen again.


 Well that's good...glad you got everything sorted out.


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> Would it be weird if I sit out on Halloween and skip the candy things and just drink? Asking for a friend.


ummmmm this is how we do it in our neighborhood-we pull fire pits (if cool enough), have smore fixins, all adults have  beverage and we line our candy buckets up on a table so the kiddos can hit 6 or 7 houses in one swoop!. Past couple years we had our giant bounce house up and movies projected on garage door (we are at end of a cul-de-sac).  The local cops usually come by for a treat too . They appreciate the hot cider and smore snack!


Lynne G said:


> MonyK, we'll be at FQ 21 to 28, so if you'd like to say hi somewhere in the World, give me a call or text. I can PM you my phone number, if you don't already have it.


I will PM you later! would love a meet up as October visit was soo short. 


tinydancer09 said:


> On the Jewelry note:


My diamond engagement ring has six prongs-the jeweler we bought it from refuses to sell the standard 4prong setting-he said he's seen too many lost stones and decided to always provide a 6 prong setting.  Good thing too-twice over past 20 years I've had to have the ring in because a prong broke - but stone secure.



keishashadow said:


> or some reason I'm thinking of the Xmas leg lamp


I have that lamp!

Supposed to be working. Dietary staff at one of my NH has a food safety refresher class today (currently sitting in on it). instructor had them do a pretest (I did too) and thank the heavens I remembered all my food safety stuff   I've been on clinical nutrition side for so long, but way back when I started as kitchen supervisor and it is ingrained on the brain to pass the RD test.

Mac-I just upped my melatonin dose to 5 mg-seems to be working for now-was having a real issue with waking up after about 3 hours of sleep and not able to get back to sleep. Melatonin definitely helping.

Fine-I will go back to work now!


Happy Friday eve!!


----------



## macraven

MonyK you have the busiest life!
Bet you love it

My internist gives me a 3 month script for ambien but I only take it  once or
twice a week

The 13 days i was on vacation at UO only took it one night 
It gives me horrible night terrors

Think I slept due to exhaustion 
Lol

I like melatonin better but have to increase the dosage for it to work
now
Have had sleep issues most of my adult life 

With so many making plans for a return vacation to Orlando,
wheels are spinning in my head to
do the same


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Schumi is resting comfortably and procedure went quick and successfully.

Like your countdowns Chuckers.  Not quite ready to track mine, though this Sunday is 60 days.  Eek!  Actually, 59, as staying at airport the night we fly in.

MonyK, it would be great to say hello in person to ya and family.  

Charade, glad Netflix was resolved.  Hope you will have a good night sleep tonight.

Mac, hope you are feeling better and also get a good night sleep.

Cool night after an absolutely beautiful fall afternoon.  Chilling out and may make some brownies to heat up the kitchen.  House feels a bit chilly.  Will go down to around 40 overnight.  

Have a restful night homies.


----------



## tinydancer09

So I had an allergist appointment on Tuesday and it seems it's time for my allergy test again. That means as of tuesday I was not allowed to take any allergy medicine or even my antiacid medicine. That's new to me. I was like that's going to be a super bad week for me. She said is your acid reflux that bad? I said oh yeah. She said well if you can't do it a whole week you can take it until Friday. I said I'll try and see if I can make it..... Well, I made it 24 hours and caved. Tums do NOTHING for me and that's all I'm allowed to have. Friday is my last allowed dose and I'm probably going to eat nothing but grains until Tuesday. YIKES.

The _fiance _is gone for 4 weeks. While the boy is away the Terri will play. I plan on cleaning out the basement and continueing to make the upstairs back into working order. I need to haul off 2 boxes of donate stuff. Trying to decide if I collect it all and have a yard sale but that's a lot of work. I dont know if much of it is really yardsale worthly. He'll be back just in time for Turkey and I'm so excited!!! Originally it was thought that wasn't going to happen. 

Hope all are well. 


Charade67 said:


> Anyone here have a Netflix account? I just discovered that mine has been hacked.


I think mine was several weeks ago. I started having really weird movies show up in my history. 



keishashadow said:


> J
> We get anywhere between 150 to 300 kids, depending on the weather (sometimes it's snowing here lol).  Most tell me they make their parents bring them to our street just to see our decorations. Nice to hear but looks like word is getting out as the visitors have increased every year.  Always worried I'll run out of goodies.


I used to think this way until my sister found out about her allergies. At disney's party the highly (well one of) of night was going to the special place to get snacks she was allowed to have. If when I get back into the trick or treat scene I will likely have a teal pumpkint o let allergy kids know I have some special offers. I totally understand the mass of kids though. Our old house had a 5 gallon cauldron and we rarely had anything left. To each their own. 

At my wedding we're probably going to have 4 cakes..... His, hers, my sisters(wheat and egg free), and my best friends' birthday LOL!


----------



## tinydancer09

Monykalyn said:


> ummmmm this is how we do it in our neighborhood-we pull fire pits (if cool enough), have smore fixins, all adults have  beverage and we line our candy buckets up on a table so the kiddos can hit 6 or 7 houses in one swoop!. Past couple years we had our giant bounce house up and movies projected on garage door (we are at end of a cul-de-sac).  The local cops usually come by for a treat too . They appreciate the hot cider and smore snack!
> 
> 
> My diamond engagement ring has six prongs-the jeweler we bought it from refuses to sell the standard 4prong setting-he said he's seen too many lost stones and decided to always provide a 6 prong setting.  Good thing too-twice over past 20 years I've had to have the ring in because a prong broke - but stone secure.


1) I'm moving in during Halloween. 
20 I'll have to think that next time I have to get a ring reset... or I might send a message to my mom incase they have to put a whole new head on this one. The sapphire is oval so I think 6 would look okay. It might be too much for my engagement ring though. Hopefully I won't hurt it as bad as a softer metal. It does stab me sometimes though! LOL And Micah! That was fun when he found out he gave me a weapon to wear onmy hand.


----------



## macraven

_TinyD
Hope you can manage ok when you are off the allergy meds!

I have had a lot of weird medical issues but allergies are not one of them

Mr Mac and son have allergies and they do complain about that

So I kind of have an idea of how lousey you will be feeling until
Your tests _


----------



## tinydancer09

With my first HHN this year I had to try and throw in a reference somewhere. This is wht I came up with in a pinch.
Obviously it’s nothing like the famous hallway scene. But it still makes me smile. I just love halloween! 
 

Thanks Mac. I think I’ll survive. I’ve been on allergy treatments for 3 years so I’m hoping I’ve kicked quite a few of them. It’s reallt the acid reflux I’m a big baby about. It’s awful!!!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK......glad you`re getting some sleep....it really does mess with your mind when you don't get to sleep properly........




Metro West said:


> Now THAT is what I call LUSH! LOL



lol........it really is isn't it.........hic......



PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl Everything go okay with your procedure? If there's any recovery involved, we all know that you have excellent care and that Tom and Kyle are catering to your every whim and need.
> 
> 17 days, homies. 17 days and this family will be in the vacation bubble. School and grades and other such responsible nonsense can take the backseat. We've decided to pull Corey out of school early on 11/17 and knock out over 1/2 of the drive down. By midday on the 18th, I'll be taunting you with pictures at the HRH pool.....not that I would do that to you or anything.





macraven said:


> _Shout out to schumi
> 
> Let us know when you are back home and how you are doing_





tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yay for Fridays off wags..lately my weekend is Thursday and Friday thanks to our new work schedule.  I still have 6 days off to take before January 31...just wish I had the budget to go away but a staycation sounds good too.
> 
> Hope Carole is doing well after her procedure.
> 
> Feel better Janet
> 
> Love the countdown Chuckers...it can be cool in early January.  We wore shorts during the day and jackets at night but it's still warmer than home.
> 
> Time for me to find something for breakfast before it's lunchtime...scrambeled eggs sound good.
> 
> Have a great day everyone





Chuckers said:


> I totally missed that @schumigirl  was having a procedure today! Hope it's quick and painless!





Lynne G said:


> Hope Schumi is resting comfortably and procedure went quick and successfully.
> 
> Like your countdowns Chuckers.  Not quite ready to track mine, though this Sunday is 60 days.  Eek!  Actually, 59, as staying at airport the night we fly in.
> 
> MonyK, it would be great to say hello in person to ya and family.
> 
> Charade, glad Netflix was resolved.  Hope you will have a good night sleep tonight.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling better and also get a good night sleep.
> 
> Cool night after an absolutely beautiful fall afternoon.  Chilling out and may make some brownies to heat up the kitchen.  House feels a bit chilly.  Will go down to around 40 overnight.
> 
> Have a restful night homies.



Thanks for the good wishes.......

All went well, spent the day sleeping and home and being extra pampered.........pain more or less gone and I`m trying to tell Tom I`m fine......

Spending the day at home though........beautiful sunny but crisp day.......should be out really when it`s as nice as this......

Have a great Friday


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven - Have you tried Valerian Root? It's OTC and helps me sleep at times. 

@schumigirl - Glad that everything went well!!


----------



## Chuckers

Did you know that the number 79 is a number of introspection and intuition? The energy the number 79 represents is perceptive and astute. It promotes the welfare of humanity.

Well, I don't care about any of that humanity stuff... to me, 79, is the number of days until I go on vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad to hear you are doing well, and enjoying some pampering.  We will have another lovely fall day.  Clear blue skies, and a golden sunrise.  74 this afternoon.  Perfect weather.

TinyD, hope all goes well with the allergies.  Older one has had them since around 3, and over the years, has had several different combos of drugs, and steroids, but only once with the steroids.  He hates this time of year, as pollen creates an allergic reaction which sets off his asthma.  Darth Vader is in the house. 

Mac, sorry to hear you are still having medical issues, hope all is resolved soon.  Was great to see you walk.  

Yay! For the countdown Chuckers.

With that, I am so happy it is Friday.  And no early games or other on Saturday, so I can have a late start.  So looking forward to that.  That, and a quiet Friday night.  Ahhh, the week-end is finally in sight.

Have an awesome Friday homies.  The end of the work week is coming to a close.  That deserves a Wahoo!


----------



## Robo56

LOL....CHUCKERS.....thought for a moment there you were going all nice and introspective on us....



Yeah!  The countdown is getting closer.


Tinyd love the decoration on the door.



Monykalyn said:


> My diamond engagement ring has six prongs-the jeweler we bought it from refuses to sell the standard 4prong setting-he said he's seen too many lost stones and decided to always provide a 6 prong setting. Good thing too-twice over past 20 years I've had to have the ring in because a prong broke - but stone secure.



The lady at the first jewelry store tried to sell me a 4 prong setting with the two V’s at each end. Told her I wanted the 6 prong setting like I presently have. I went to 3 jewelry stores before I settled on the Jeweler I felt could do the job like I asked. The store my hubby bought the diamond at over 30 years ago is no longer in business. The jeweler I have said he could take the gold from my old setting and make 2 floating hearts for a necklace from it as he new how sentiental it was for me. Very nice touch for sure.

Schumigirl so glad to hear your procedure went well and you are home resting.

Mac I will get copies of pics I took on my iPhone and granddaughter downloaded the pics from amazing pictures onto my iPad. So will get those printed in next few days and send you copies.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> LOL....CHUCKERS.....thought for a moment there you were going all nice and introspective on us....



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. I have had a very unproductive day today. I was nice doing almost nothing. I even got in a small nap. Dd had her first band concert of the year last night. We go there and there was no parking available. Do finally dropped us off and had to park across the street at the elementary school.  I finally figured out there was a JV football game going on. 

This time, 8 weeks from now, we will be on our way to the airport. When do you count the start of your vacation? Is it when you leave for the airport/your destination, when you arrive at your destination, some other time?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......our trip starts as soon as we set off for the drive to the airport for our overnight stay.......that’s the beginning for us......we usually leave mid morning or at lunchtime, have lunch and relax......

Dh just said an hour ago, 6 weeks tonight and we’ll be at the Radisson for our night’s stay before we fly........

Yours will be here before you know it though........

I love a nap! 



Bit chilly tonight.......always surprised to see how quickly the leaves fall off the trees once they start to go........

Had a little coconut rum tonight.........dh told me it was medicinal........ well, who was I to argue........

Early bed tonight I think.........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade......our trip starts as soon as we set off for the drive to the airport for our overnight stay.......that’s the beginning for us......we usually leave mid morning or at lunchtime, have lunch and relax..



I guess my vacation will officially begin on December 15 at 3:35 p.m.  That’s when my daughter gets out of school. The plan is to pick her up and drive to the airport.  Our flight doesn’t leave until 10:18. We are leaving from Charlotte, NC which is about a 3.5 hour drive for us. The flight is so much cheaper if we leave from Charlotte. THis puts us getting into Orlando close to midnight. I would have perferred a bit earlier, but will take the late arrival to save money.


----------



## wagman67

Saturday Morning (12:05 am) Friday Night Football update:

REGION CHAMPS!!!  35-17   'Nuff Said!

Have to be up way early, because our 5K football fundraiser (the Bulldog Bolt) is in the morning.

Then have to travel a couple of hours to watch niece (that Homecoming Queen) play the other type of football (soccer). They are in Sub-State playoffs.

So, busy weekend.


----------



## macraven

_WOOT...!!


Yay the team won


Wags you have a busy weekend 
Enjoy !_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep........Saturday again........thank goodness DS is working......only way we  know what days are the weekend!!!!

Beautiful day again, chilly but sunny with blue skies.......

And 6 weeks today till we fly to Orlando......... quickest countdown we ever had..........

Have a great Saturday whatever you may be doing..........


----------



## tink1957

Wow Carole...it's nice to have a countdown that's longer than the time you've been home ...lucky girl 

Now it's time for coffee then I'm off to work.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Tea for me.  Enjoy this beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I had a really silly idea today. I went to the mall to see if I could find any shorts for my vacation. I should have done this back in July when I booked the vacation. I searched all the clearance racks, but the only shorts I could find were either way to small or 2-3 sizes too big. I guess I will see if I can find anything online. 

Wagman - Congrats on the win.  We got flattened by our biggest rival last night.


----------



## macraven

_Charade try looking at Marshall or Ross for shorts 

I found a few there end of September _


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Macraven. I never think about those stores when I am shopping. We don’t have a Marshalls here, but do have Ross and TJ Maxx.  I may check them out tomorrow. I also ordered from JC Penney online. I got 5 pair of shorts for $35. I just hope they all fit.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........

Watched a really funny movie tonight.........called Why Him.........The actor who played Walter White in Breaking Bad and James Franco.......it was so funny.........will watch that one again........Karen from Will and Grace was in it too......she was good actually.......(not sure why the actors real second name was starred out)

Decided against wine tonight and we we enjoyed some Pink Gin.......now we hate gin........but this is lovely.......tastes of strawberries.........

Now watching qualifying for USA GP........not a favourite race......but will still watch and expect to be miserable as our guy loses his chance to be World Champion again...........that’s motor racing!

Anyhoots.......hope you all have had a great Saturday..........


----------



## tink1957

I'm watching TWD marathon to get ready for tomorrow night.  There were parts I missed last season since I nodded off a few times 

Glad you found some shorts Charade.

Pink gin sounds interesting, I'm drinking green tea tonight.

What's for dinner everyone?  I need ideas.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm watching TWD marathon to get ready for tomorrow night.  There were parts I missed last season since I nodded off a few times
> 
> Glad you found some shorts Charade.
> 
> Pink gin sounds interesting, I'm drinking green tea tonight.
> 
> What's for dinner everyone?  I need ideas.



Think we get new series of WD Monday night........yep, I lost interest in last year’s episodes, so hope it’s better this season........

Pink Gin is sweeeeet!!! Gotta be Gordon’s Pink Gin though.......I’ve tried green tea......can’t quite get to grips with it........

We had for dinner tonight.......pulled pork, made very spicy.....bbq sauce full of jalapeños and cayenne pepper ......with sweet potato wedges......and a bit of salad to be a little healthy.......

Although the pink Gin kinda counteracted that healthy stuff..........

Time for bed for us........watching Scary Movie now.......so funny...........although bed calls..........12.30am here......


----------



## Lynne G

Roast beef with mashed, gravy and corn.  Fast and easy.  The meat was from the deli.  Yum.  Little one had no gravy with her meat, only mashed.  She also supplemented with chicken noodle soup.  

Ah, just relaxing.  Family birthday cake and ice cream.  Nice to see all.

Need to get a good night sleep.  Fastpass race starts early tomorrow morning.  Oh my.


----------



## Charade67

Tonight’s dinner is brought to you by Cracker Barrel. 
We went to a play at the university tonight and are now having a very late supper.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Now watching qualifying for USA GP........not a favourite race......but will still watch and expect to be miserable as our guy loses his chance to be World Champion again...........that’s motor racing!



Seb is starting second anyway.  He did run into a spate of bad luck, some of his own making, some not.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hello Homies.  Well fastpasses are done.  All but one I got that I wanted.  Will keep trying though.  And for the Dark Side, nothing.  Unlimited express pass confirmed.  So stinking ready for the holidays.  That means count down is 59. Woot!

So, should I wake the kids up?  Little one was in bed before I went to bed around 11.  Told older one he had to be home by midnight.  I guess he was.  I do not remember hearing him come in.  

Well, house is cooler than I would like.  Time for throw and putting the tea kettle on.

Have a lovely Sunday.  A day for errands, wash and getting ready for the week.  Oh, and relaxing with multiple cups of tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday evening ............

Been a pretty quiet day........cooked a rib of beef for dinner.......and loads left over for subs tomorrow.....maybe make French dip sandwiches for lunch......and reheat the rest for dinner in some peppered sauce......

Watching Grand Prix in the little room tonight.......then maybe early to bed.......it’s gone cold here tonight.......wind coming from the North instead of West.....much cooler......

Having milky hot chocolate right now........ready to start the new week........


----------



## macraven

_Watching the walking dead marathon so will be ready for tonight's 2 hour new season show_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Sunday?  Wait.....what the heck happened to my weekend??? I demand a recount!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Watching the walking dead marathon so will be ready for tonight's 2 hour new season show_


Me too...except I'll be switching between twd  and the Falcons game during the commercials.

Made turkey chilli for dinner will have leftovers for lunch tomorrow...enjoying a glass of wine or maybe 2 ...have a great night homies 

Waiting on Daryl


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> MonyK......glad you`re getting some sleep....it really does mess with your mind when you don't get to sleep properly........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol........it really is isn't it.........hic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes.......
> 
> All went well, spent the day sleeping and home and being extra pampered.........pain more or less gone and I`m trying to tell Tom I`m fine......
> 
> Spending the day at home though........beautiful sunny but crisp day.......should be out really when it`s as nice as this......
> 
> Have a great Friday



You may be an english rose but sounds like you are also a tough cookie.  Procedure nothing to sneeze at, take your time 



Charade67 said:


> Thanks Macraven. I never think about those stores when I am shopping. We don’t have a Marshalls here, but do have Ross and TJ Maxx.  I may check them out tomorrow. I also ordered from JC Penney online. I got 5 pair of shorts for $35. I just hope they all fit.



I embrace my Ross addiction, can quit anytime lol.  JCP my go-to for shorts off-season via catalog too.  



PoohIsHome said:


> Sunday?  Wait.....what the heck happened to my weekend??? I demand a recount!



Ditto, feel like it's the first time I sat down to catch my breath.  Still not done decorating outside. Been fiddling with a motion spider light that I just can't get right.  

Yesterday did the zoo boo w/GD yesterday, they upped their game, 2 kid friendly houses, a maze etc.  our zoo built on large hill, up & down all day.  Legs hurt worse than a day in Orlando parks!  Last night took eldest DSs family out to dinner, then hit up our county's haunted hike, a beautiful night for it.  Weather supposed to go south mid week.  It's been in mid to upper 70's, going to be difficult to wrap head around the thought of winter when it finally does arrive here.

Think I'll watch the halloween simpsons I taped then grab TWD when i can fast forward thru it.  Optimistic it will pick up after the last downer of a season.


----------



## macraven

_Tink, I'm hoping the rain holds off tonight 

We lose our dish network even when it sprinkles

I'll go nuts if I can't watch wd ....._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Walking Dead for us tonight........

Hope last nights episode was worth waiting on.........I`ll give it another try......got a bit bored with last years episodes.....


----------



## PoohIsHome

It's Monday, it's raining.....I love this kid to the ends of the earth, but going back to bed and just letting him fend for himself and walking to school seems like a perfectly reasonable thing to do. 

Happy Monday, homies!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Poohs, my kids have had to walk to school and back since elementary.  I wake the teens up, and hope they don't go back to sleep.  Little one has to get to school by 7:25.

Boo to You!  It's a very dark and quite dense fog this morning.  And oh so wet feeling.  Not looking forward to the rain, and the heavy rain to come tomorrow.  Umbrella ready.  But, that means, warmer temps, as the rain is coming from the South.  I'll take it.  It was a beautiful, not to hot, sunny week-end.  Yeah, stinks it was over so fast.

Ah, time for tea.  It's going to be one of those days.  I'd rather be sleeping right now.   

Hope all have a nice Monday.  It's October y'all.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday all!

I had an awesome day at Six Flags yesterday, although it started off stupidly.

I got to the parking lot at 10am (after a 90 minute drive to get there), only to find out the park didn't open until noon. DOH!!! Luckily, they let us in the parking lot at 10:15. So, I had my pick of parking spaces!!
Got to the entry gates and there were already two guys there. I started talking to them and found that they are members of several coaster groups. We had a nice talk and when the gates opened, I went my way and they went there's. So, I immediately go to Wicked Cyclone because it's the most awesomest coaster in the park (I was actually in the first train of people to go.. that never happens!). I rode it twice and as I got off the second time, I see the two guys from the front gate walking up the exit path. One of them asks me if I want to ride again, I said sure. It turns out that he gets a VIP pass that allows him and 3 people to board from the exit for all rides in the park. I ended up hanging out with the two of them for the rest of my time there. In 3 1/2 hours we managed to hit every coaster (some twice) and have lunch because of his pass. He also gets the VIP pass at Six Flags Great Adventure in NJ and he's invited me to come down next season and enjoy a day at the park with him and his group. 

So cool! 

To think I almost didn't go because I was tired.. and then when I got there and found out I was 2 hours early, I almost left because I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Chuckers

Did you know that in 1824, John Quincy Adams was elected by the House of Representatives after Andrew Jackson won the most popular and electoral votes but failed to receive a majority.

Also, 1824 is the number of hours until my VACATION!!!

2 Months
15 days
17 hours
3 minutes
38 seconds


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome Chuckers.  I hope you do get to NJ.  Extra fun when you get to go with a VIP holder.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> That's awesome Chuckers.  I hope you do get to NJ.  Extra fun when you get to go with a VIP holder.



I went last year and this year... so I surely plan on going next year.. I may go more than once


----------



## Metro West

We are going to get a taste of fall this week with high temps in the upper 70s and lows in the 50s! Should be warm by weekend but HHN will be great Friday night!


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome  too, Metro West.  It was so hot and muggy the Friday night I went to HHN.  We have almost the same temps.  70's today, and because of the Southern wind, only in the 50's overnight.  Had been in the low 40's overnight when the sky was without clouds.

Fog burned off, now a light and dark gray cloud cover.  We will have rain by later today.  Sure looks like rain.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> We are going to get a taste of fall this week with high temps in the upper 70s and lows in the 50s! Should be warm by weekend but HHN will be great Friday night!



We have 51f today.......it`s fresh for sure........hope you enjoy HHN this weekend.......


And just grey skies all around......nice day to spend the afternoon inside.......

Home made beef burgers tonight........DH wants his in a bun with all the stuff on it......Kyle and I will have them on a plate with salad and sweet potato wedges......and spicy sauce for me..........

Waiting for WD tonight........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> And just grey skies all around......nice day to spend the afternoon inside.......
> 
> Home made beef burgers tonight........DH wants his in a bun with all the stuff on it......Kyle and I will have them on a plate with salad and sweet potato wedges......and spicy sauce for me..........
> 
> Waiting for WD tonight........


 Yeah...cloudy and windy days are perfect days to stay in the bed and read.

I love home made burgers on bun...with cheese of course. Also like most of the regular toppings but nothing too spicy. I don't like sweet potatoes so I won't fight you and K Man over the wedges...LOL. 

I hope they are the lushest wedges you've ever experienced.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Mmmmm...sweet potato wedges.....says the one who has NO clue as to what she's going to feed this crew tonight. 

Did I mention that it's raining and that I want to be in my bed??

@Chuckers, you have a vacation coming up???


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick post from me with a shameless mom brag. My daughter was accepted into the National Honor Society!!
I'll be back later tonight with a regular post.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> Mmmmm...sweet potato wedges.....says the one who has NO clue as to what she's going to feed this crew tonight.
> 
> Did I mention that it's raining and that I want to be in my bed??
> 
> @Chuckers, you have a vacation coming up???



Only in 6,566,400 seconds!


----------



## Lynne G

Congrats Charade. A great Society to get into.  My little one joined last year.  Nice ceremony at the High School.  And a funny.  While in between the stopping of the music and reading for the next reading, my phone went off.  I set it loud, as I keep it in my pocketbook, so I can hear it if not near my pocketbook.  Well, my ring is the potter symphony, so the guy next to me thought they band was playing potter.  Yeah, nope, just my phone.  

Still yawning.  

Since I have some steak left over from last night, will do fajitas, as have cheese, tomatoes and lettuce.  Sour cream will only be eaten by older one.  Little one and me no, oh, but probably DH will eat some if left over. DH will eat whatever I leave as left over.  

Tick tock, 58 for me.  Eek, that means just about 2 months until Christmas!    Liking your countdown Chuckers.


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @Lynne G 

Congratulations @Charade67. I got in during my sophomore year, right before I failed a class.. go figure!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Tink, I'm hoping the rain holds off tonight
> 
> We lose our dish network even when it sprinkles
> 
> I'll go nuts if I can't watch wd ....._



Do you have any trees in the line of the dish?  Hope u got a clear picture.

I followed tink's lead & rewatched the showing of last season's episode.  They touted new scenes, um maybe?  Nice refresher though.  No spoilers but I enjoyed the episode, couple of head scratching moments for me tho

Carole - pulled out some frozen hamburger patties I had portioned out a month or so ago. The mr on afternoon shift after working a double & getting home this am. Figured a quickie meal.  Yuck, not sure what went on there but talk about absoutely tasteless results, tossed them.  Every now & then the ground beef from the big grocery store is a bit off.  May have to go back to buying a side of beef.  Not a fan of messing with the odd cuts they toss into the package.

heavy rain starting to roll on thru here-wah.  I play a game wherein i attempt to not fire up our boiler until November 1st.  May not make it this year if it gets as cold this weekend as forecast.  Noticed during drive home on interstate from my mom's medical appt that the leaves are finally starting to change, so late in the season.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Monday?  Busy weekend with band super regional in STL-middle kids band came in 17th-they take top 14 to finals (out of 68 bands this year) but now it has been 3 of past 4 years no finals. Seems the bigger scores are now going to bands that are more color guard dancing and high $$ props than actual marching and playing music at same time.  Reminded me of the beginning of Pitch perfect 2 actually (dreadful movie although like the overall story). **rant over.

Stayed at the Drury Inn downtown-love the free full breakfast, cheap parking and afternoon "kickback" with food (heavy apps) and cocktails. Rainy and c-o-l-d sunday, better today but very windy and not really warm. At least they took the chance for snow showers Saturday out (for now). last soccer game is gonna be freezing!
Got home yesterday and made beef vegetable soup with mash potatoes, comfort food for cold/rain.

Took my 4Runner in for 200K maintenance - another chunk of money to do the belts etc  Waiting to hear when it is done...slacking today as it is a day off for me. Menu planning for the next couple weeks-Thanksgiving trip is creeping up very fast!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Charade67, that's awesome! Corey made it into the Jr National Honor Society last year as a Freshman, here's to hoping he keeps it up!

25 days, I'm down to 25 days.


----------



## Squirlz

So we've been home from Key West for 4 nights.  Just getting caught up on sleep.  Now I look and see it's only 5 1/2 weeks until we go to Universal!  Oy.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> So we've been home from Key West for 4 nights.  Just getting caught up on sleep.  Now I look and see it's only 5 1/2 weeks until we go to Universal!  Oy.


_Have parts of key west recovered more?
Know you love that place _


----------



## Charade67

I’m back. It has been a good news/bad news kind of day.  In addition to NHS my daughter has also been nominated for the homecoming court. I think they voted today. I’m not really sure how this works. I never went to homecoming when I was in school.  The bad news concerns her birthday party. We were planing on having it on November 18, but found out that day is picture day for her dance studio. We can’t do the 19th because that is a rehearsal day for the dance company. (Several people on her guest list are in the dance company.) We can’t do it the weekend before becasue the facility isn’t available. We can’t do it the weekend after becasue that is Thanksgiving weekend. December is out becasue of rehearsals for the dance Christmas program and our vacation. It looks like we will be postponing her birthday party until January.


Lynne - Congrats on getting most of the fast passes you wanted.  School at 7:25? I am sometimes just getting up then. My daughter’s school starts at 8:55.  Thanks for the congrats. My phone rings the Doctor Who theme and my text tone is the sound of the TARDIS materializing. That really confuses some people.

Chuckers - Sounds like you had an awesome day. When I was a kid I spend many summer’s days at Six Flags. I haven’t been there in at least 3 decades. Geez, I sound old. Thanks for the congrats.  I was in NHS too, but I think it was Junior year for me.

Monykalyn - Ugh. Car maintenance/repairs are the worst. Mine is to the point that it really isn’t worth repairing. I love my car, but I think it is time to replace it. 

Pooh - Thanks for the congrats. I wish we had junior NHS here.

Am I the only one here who doesn’t watch WalkingDead?

Well, time for me to get some sleep. I have to be up really early tomorrow to drive to Richmond for some medical testing. Noting serious. Mostly just annoying.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Have parts of key west recovered more?
> Know you love that place _


The upper Keys got hit harder.  KW lost lots of trees, a few homes and boats.  When we checked into our Inn we were the only travelers.  All the other guests were FEMA evacuees.  There were some heartbreaking stories but they were glad the tourists were coming back.  It was a very different trip this time, but I'm glad we were there to experience strength and bonding of the community.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...cloudy and windy days are perfect days to stay in the bed and read.
> 
> I love home made burgers on bun...with cheese of course. Also like most of the regular toppings but nothing too spicy. I don't like sweet potatoes so I won't fight you and K Man over the wedges...LOL.
> 
> I hope they are the lushest wedges you've ever experienced.



Lol......they were lovely ......Kyle isn’t overly keen on sweet potatoes......but he eats them if I make them......didn’t fancy making 3 versions of carbs last night.....

I love the sound of staying in bed for a day reading...........would someone constantly bring me drinks and snacks?Maybe I could then........



PoohIsHome said:


> Mmmmm...sweet potato wedges.....says the one who has NO clue as to what she's going to feed this crew tonight.
> 
> Did I mention that it's raining and that I want to be in my bed??
> 
> @Chuckers, you have a vacation coming up???



It’s raining here this morning and heavy.....but I’m up as we”re heading out shopping this morning........but yep, I could have stayed in bed too.......waiting for DS to leave for work soon though........



Charade67 said:


> Just a quick post from me with a shameless mom brag. My daughter was accepted into the National Honor Society!!
> I'll be back later tonight with a regular post.



Congrats to your daughter........always room for parental brags on here.........I’ve never heard of it......is it like the gifted and talented society that the clever kids get put in? We were chuffed to bits when Kyle was put in that when he was 13..........but well done to your daughter...........



keishashadow said:


> Do you have any trees in the line of the dish?  Hope u got a clear picture.
> 
> I followed tink's lead & rewatched the showing of last season's episode.  They touted new scenes, um maybe?  Nice refresher though.  No spoilers but I enjoyed the episode, couple of head scratching moments for me tho
> 
> Carole - pulled out some frozen hamburger patties I had portioned out a month or so ago. The mr on afternoon shift after working a double & getting home this am. Figured a quickie meal.  Yuck, not sure what went on there but talk about absoutely tasteless results, tossed them.  Every now & then the ground beef from the big grocery store is a bit off.  May have to go back to buying a side of beef.  Not a fan of messing with the odd cuts they toss into the package.
> 
> heavy rain starting to roll on thru here-wah.  I play a game wherein i attempt to not fire up our boiler until November 1st.  May not make it this year if it gets as cold this weekend as forecast.  Noticed during drive home on interstate from my mom's medical appt that the leaves are finally starting to change, so late in the season.



Oh that doesn’t sound great!! I’d have tossed them too........yes I use lean steak and mince it down myself for burgers.......you never know what they use at times.......I do buy ground beef at times from the farm butcher we use as I see what he grinds down for us.......yep, gotta be watchful of what goes in to some........

Our heating is on........and has been on almost every day since we got home........you know me......I won’t be cold.......lol.......



Squirlz said:


> So we've been home from Key West for 4 nights.  Just getting caught up on sleep.  Now I look and see it's only 5 1/2 weeks until we go to Universal!  Oy.



Hope you had a fabulous trip.......and not long till your next one!



Yep, rain this morning........it’s chucking it down........will get showered and breakfast when DS leaves for work.......then we’re heaidng into town to buy a new suitcase.......we had around 7??? in the attic aside from the 2 we used last couple of years...... but we had a clear out yesterday.....(dh) and they all went to the local dump site.......so need a new one for Kyle for December........he just asked it’s not purple........lol.......

So hope it dries up a little but most of the stores are inside the mall anyway.

Breakfast is just croissants this morning........

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn’t watch Walking Dead?


 No...I don't watch it either.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies! Drying out here today after a wet and soggy Monday. We ended up with over 2 inches of much needed rain in this part of VA.

Took care of the last bit of 'planning' for our November trip last night and booked a room at the airport Embassy Suites in Savannah, GA for the drive down. 

@macraven, hope today finds you feeling well.

@schumigirl, that reminds me.....need to buy a suitcase for Corey. 

@Squirlz, is tourism starting to come back to the Keys in earnest?

Here's to Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

It was a dark, and muggy, windy morning..... Yep, this last Tuesday of October.  Opened the door and already had a bad hair day.  40 mph winds, with periods of heavy rain.  And a thunderstorm or two left over from the rains Keisha had.  Just not a nice day.  However, it's warm.  And for that, it's an iced tea day.  Tea is almost ready, so have to get a glass of ice.  Yep, that will change though, I can feel the breeze inside, and it's cool.  Hot tea by lunch, maybe.

Hope you find a nice piece of luggage for Kyle, Schumi.  LOL Purple.  I bet yours is.  

I don't really watch the Walking Dead much either.   Only my older one watches it.  

Ahh, the sky is a very dark blue, and the tree is bending and moving all over with this wind.  Sun?  Where are ya?

Have a good day homies.  Hey, it's Tuesday.  Eat a taco.  Us, kids are asking for Chinese food.  That may be what we have.  That or pasta and chicken.  Will decide later.  Tea is ready.  Later.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn’t watch WalkingDead?



I've only seen it once... I was forced to... seriously.. stuck in a room with no where to go and they wanted to watch the marathon. Had no desire to watch it again.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday! I wish I had my cat, Claude Von Fang, with me at work today.. there's a sky raisin in my office and he would make short work of it.


----------



## Chuckers

What number is:


The atomic number of rhenium
The age limit for Canadian senators
The number of balls in a standard game of Bingo in the United States
In Bible, the number of people that left Canaan to go to Egypt and meet with Joseph. 

If you guessed






Then, not only are you correct, you also know the number of days until my VACATION STARTS!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome.........only 25 days for you........wow that's a reason to be excited..........

Charade....that's a shame you have to reschedule your daughters party........aren't kids so busy these days!!! I sound about 186 year old saying that.......


Brightened up lovely this morning.......now a nice day. Sun is shining.........

Got new suitcase for DS.....it`s a dark red one and very light.......we may use that next year too for us......


Going out later to Mercedes Showroom........DS car has been delayed at the Factory in Finland for some unknown reason........so they have another one that was delivered yesterday and they want him to have a look at it. Its not the colour he wanted, but I think it`s nicer ........its shiny black and looks so good in this car.......I don't believe this car is available for sale in America......it`s an A Class AMG line Mercedes, brand spanking new........he already has the same car in a gorgeous grey colour, this one is just more powerful and has a few more toys.......plus we only keep cars three years before we change them, so it was time for a new one for him.........he ordered it in July but there has been a problem with his colour choice I believe.........I hope he likes this one as it could be ready for Saturday......he`ll be so excited to get it finally........fingers crossed!!! 

Not much else.....getting on with trip report and caught up with WD last night........so frustrating.....just shoot him now was the yelling in our house!!!! 

No taco Tuesday here........eating out for dinner as we`ll be late at showroom as DS doesn't finish work till 5.....so will be after 6 before we get out of there at least.......not starting to cook then.......

Have a great Tuesday............


----------



## Chuckers

Well, I no longer need Claude Von Fang in my office... the sky raisin is dead... in my morning cup of tea...


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Going out later to Mercedes Showroom........DS car has been delayed at the Factory in Finland for some unknown reason........so they have another one that was delivered yesterday and they want him to have a look at it. Its not the colour he wanted, but I think it`s nicer ........its shiny black and looks so good in this car.......I don't believe this car is available for sale in America......it`s an A Class AMG line Mercedes, brand spanking new........he already has the same car in a gorgeous grey colour, this one is just more powerful and has a few more toys.......plus we only keep cars three years before we change them, so it was time for a new one for him.........he ordered it in July but there has been a problem with his colour choice I believe.........I hope he likes this one as it could be ready for Saturday......he`ll be so excited to get it finally........fingers crossed!!!


 WOW...an AMG MB...awesome...I couldn't afford the insurance on it. 

Luckily we don't have personal property taxes in FL so there would be no huge tax bill twice a year like in VA.  

I'll get something like that when I win the lottery.


----------



## Squirlz

PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, homies! Drying out here today after a wet and soggy Monday. We ended up with over 2 inches of much needed rain in this part of VA.
> 
> Took care of the last bit of 'planning' for our November trip last night and booked a room at the airport Embassy Suites in Savannah, GA for the drive down.
> 
> @macraven, hope today finds you feeling well.
> 
> @schumigirl, that reminds me.....need to buy a suitcase for Corey.
> 
> @Squirlz, is tourism starting to come back to the Keys in earnest?
> 
> Here's to Tuesday!



Yes, Fantasy Fest is in full swing right now and the powerboat races are coming right up.  Repainting of the buoy has been completed since we were there.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, fly in your cup.  I hate when there is a fly in our office Chuckers.

Great picture Squirlz.  Glad to hear it will be repainted and fixed.  We have a picture of it the week before the hurricane.  Sad so many have to rebuild and repair.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> WOW...an AMG MB...awesome...I couldn't afford the insurance on it.
> 
> Luckily we don't have personal property taxes in FL so there would be no huge tax bill twice a year like in VA.
> 
> I'll get something like that when I win the lottery.



Lol.......it is a fabulous motor for a young man! 

And he’s taking it........went to see it and he loved it........it is much nicer than the original colour he wanted.......very sleek........so we go Saturday to pick it up all shiny and polished.........he is so excited! 

Will send you a picture by email..........



Absolutely stuffed now........went out for dinner to celebrate him buying the new car......and it was late by time he finished work.........we all ate well..........now just want to lay down on settee! 



On a totally different note........isn’t it funny when people do something you totally predicted they’d do........


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl Is the AMG MB like an MGB? We had an MGB convertible about 20 years ago.. TINY car.. I loved driving it, but it was kinda scary when you could look UNDER the 18 wheelers next to you on the highway. (I know nothing about cars except how to drive one)


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> And he’s taking it........went to see it and he loved it........it is much nicer than the original colour he wanted.......very sleek........so we go Saturday to pick it up all shiny and polished.........he is so excited!
> 
> Will send you a picture by email..........


       

I think that about sums it up!


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> @schumigirl Is the AMG MB like an MGB? We had an MGB convertible about 20 years ago.. TINY car.. I loved driving it, but it was kinda scary when you could look UNDER the 18 wheelers next to you on the highway. (I know nothing about cars except how to drive one)



No, it’s a Mercedes Benz, but to put it simply without getting too complicated it’s higher spec than the regular Merc’s........all our cars are AMG line just cause my dh is very much a car person........well, we all are really.........he likes nice cars and who am I to disagree  

Kyle actually has the same car right now, but slightly smaller engine and not as many toys......fabulous car all the same......but it’s 3 years old, so time for a change. 



Metro West said:


> I think that about sums it up!



Lol.........actually that’s like Kyle tonight.......he’s buzzing!


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> No, it’s a Mercedes Benz, but to put it simply without getting too complicated it’s higher spec than the regular Merc’s........all our cars are AMG line just cause my dh is very much a car person........well, we all are really.........he likes nice cars and who am I to disagree
> 
> Kyle actually has the same car right now, but slightly smaller engine and not as many toys......fabulous car all the same......but it’s 3 years old, so time for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.........actually that’s like Kyle tonight.......he’s buzzing!


I have a 2012 Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.  6 speed manual, 565 HP.  It's a beast!


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> I have a 2012 Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.  6 speed manual, 565 HP.  It's a beast!



Wow! That’s a car! 

I remember seeing one of those up against a small sports car and it won.......think it was on Top Gear few years back.......

Must google to find out what it was........


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Wow! That’s a car!
> 
> I remember seeing one of those up against a small sports car and it won.......think it was on Top Gear few years back.......
> 
> Must google to find out what it was........


It beats a lot of cars that cost twice as much and more.   It might not have the sophistication or the panache but I really like a sleeper.


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Wednesday..........

And it’s still raining here.........but it’s early.......hoping it will clear up. Dh wants to go to the cinema this afternoon.........fills me with dread, but will see........

No cooking tonight as Wednesday is my evening out with my friend............Tom cooks for him and Kyle.....

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Charade67

I shouldn’t be awake at 2:40 in the morning, but here I am. Yesterday was a very long day. I had to get up at 5:00 which meant that I got almost no sleep the night before. (I can never sleep well if I know I have to be up really early.) I left home at 6:15 and didn’t get to my destination in Richmond until 9:40. They neglected to tell me about all the road construction and horrible traffic around the hospital. Then when I finally got inside I found out that the doctor was running almost an hour late.  I finally got my testing done, grabbed a very quick lunch (there was a Chick-fil-A in the hospital), and got home at 3:00. I managed to get a 15 minute cat nap before having to pick my daughter up from school. Next was music lessons and then supper. I fell asleep in my recliner while watching Tv.

Schumi - NHS is based on academics, but also includes leadership, service, and character. WHen I was in it (ages ago) I don’t remember ever doing much, but I think at my daughter’s school they require active participation. I should know more on Thursday.
Wow, I can’t even imaging getting a new car every 3 years. Mine is almost 15 years old and we’ve finally decided it is time for a replacement. My husband had to get a new car last year.  I can’t really complain though. His last car was free. His mother gave it to him when she became unable to drive herself anymore.

Lynne - No Taco Tuesday for us. A local hibachi grill was doing a fundraiser for daughter’s school’s theater department, so we had to go and support the arts.

Chuckers - My cat is great a chasing flies, but has never caught one.  We have to get to them first or he will tear the house apart.

Squirlz - I almost had a picture of the Key West buoy from our visit years ago. Something happened to our camera and we lost all of our vacation pictures. This was back in the days before digital cameras.

I’m going to try to get back to sleep now.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Hump Day, homies!!

What's worse, a fly in your cuppa or @Metro West reminding you that there's a greeting card (aka tax bill) from the Commonwealth of VA lurking on the desk? Oh well, it's only money.

Congrats on Kyle's new car, @schumigirl With his auto allowance from work DH can only keep a vehicle for a max of 4 years. He just went from a Toyota 4Runner.....to another 4Runner. He is nothing if not predictable. At least he meets my creature comfort requests and does get the toys I ask for. I've become bored with my 2yr old perfectly reliable and functional Subaru Outback Limited. I want to go back to a full size SUV. We've got it narrowed down to either the Toyota Sequoia or the Tahoe. I'd love to go back to the Nissan Armada....until they destroyed the body with the '17 release.

23 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh you all will sound like my little one.  She wants a sports car.  Yeah, when you spend your own money and pay for the insurance.  Once she gets her license in the Spring, I guess we'll be searching for a car for her.  Was hoping to get my mom's too, but she's still driving it, and uses it to visit her 97 year old sister.  Of course, little one does not like her car.  Hey, I remind her, it's my pocketbook.   We keep cars for years too.  I can't believe mine is a year old.  That year went fast.  

But, it's Wednesday, and that means:






  Yep, the day of the week, that means half way to the week-end.  Yay!  

Hope you get better sleep and the test you had will give the result you want, Charade.  Yep, the mom taxi.  Sounded like you had a long day.

Yay!  Kyle gets his new car soon. 

Pooh, the tax bill.  Mail I hate to see too.  We have local taxes in the fall and spring.   

Enjoy your dinner with your friend Schumi.  I'm sure the food will be lush.

The rain is out to sea, and only a shower or two is left.  We are having a soggy start to today.  But, the is a glow in the cloudy horizon.  We may see some sun today.  Yay!  But that means, the cold front is creeping in, and the temps will drop as the day enfolds.  Sigh, in the 30's tonight.  May have to take the pumpkins in.  We'll carve them the day before Halloween.  I like them as decoration.  Also sigh.  I think the kids or DH got into the candy.  May have to make a run to the store for more.  

With that I need tea.  It's almost too cool inside, so hot it is.  Steeping nicely, so later homies.  Have a terrific Wednesday.


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 Good luck on the test. Does your cat sit and meow at the fly because it can't reach it? I have two that do that. Also, if I see both of them together, looking at something, I know it's a bug in the house. The two of them never get that close. 

@schumigirl I hope he gets a lot of joy out of the car! Someday I hope to get a really nice special car!

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## Chuckers

You probably know that the number 11 is a prime number.. but did you realize that both it's digits are a prime number (1) and if you add the digits (1 + 1), you get another prime number, 2! It's also the smallest 2 digit prime number. 11 is considered a "Twin Prime" with 13 because a twin prime is any number that is 2 digits higher/lower than the next prime number. Pretty cool huh? 

But what I really like about 11, is that in 11 weeks I'll be all primed and ready to go on my vacation!!!







(Today, I could have used the number of hours until vacation: 1776 - which would have had a lot of trivial things to post about..  but I felt it was too easy.)


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone.

Congrats to Kyle on the new set of wheels    I usually drive my car till it dies...don't like car payments and the high insurance rates that go with them.  Trey got a speeding ticket in his new car a few months ago and our rates went through the roof.  It was his first ticket and it taught him to slow down which no amount of nagging on my part did so at least some good came out of it.

Pooh, I would choose the Sequoia since I'm partial to Toyota.

Chuck...how many days is it now?

Hope you pass your tests with flying colors Charade.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## Lynne G

- wahoo Chuckers.  But now you have me having the song 11 11 playing in my head.  

Still in the 50's.......


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuck...how many days is it now?
> 
> 
> Happy hump day to all


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I shouldn’t be awake at 2:40 in the morning, but here I am. Yesterday was a very long day. I had to get up at 5:00 which meant that I got almost no sleep the night before. (I can never sleep well if I know I have to be up really early.) I left home at 6:15 and didn’t get to my destination in Richmond until 9:40. They neglected to tell me about all the road construction and horrible traffic around the hospital. Then when I finally got inside I found out that the doctor was running almost an hour late.  I finally got my testing done, grabbed a very quick lunch (there was a Chick-fil-A in the hospital), and got home at 3:00. I managed to get a 15 minute cat nap before having to pick my daughter up from school. Next was music lessons and then supper. I fell asleep in my recliner while watching Tv.
> 
> Schumi - NHS is based on academics, but also includes leadership, service, and character. WHen I was in it (ages ago) I don’t remember ever doing much, but I think at my daughter’s school they require active participation. I should know more on Thursday.
> Wow, I can’t even imaging getting a new car every 3 years. Mine is almost 15 years old and we’ve finally decided it is time for a replacement. My husband had to get a new car last year.  I can’t really complain though. His last car was free. His mother gave it to him when she became unable to drive herself anymore.
> 
> Lynne - No Taco Tuesday for us. A local hibachi grill was doing a fundraiser for daughter’s school’s theater department, so we had to go and support the arts.
> 
> Chuckers - My cat is great a chasing flies, but has never caught one.  We have to get to them first or he will tear the house apart.
> 
> Squirlz - I almost had a picture of the Key West buoy from our visit years ago. Something happened to our camera and we lost all of our vacation pictures. This was back in the days before digital cameras.
> 
> I’m going to try to get back to sleep now.



Hope the tests go well Charade......always a worrying time....lack of sleep is hard........

With cars we`ve always done that......only kept one car 4 years as we truly loved it and couldn't see a better Mercedes to replace it that year....so waited till next new model came out........oh....hope you got back to sleep.......



PoohIsHome said:


> Happy Hump Day, homies!!
> 
> What's worse, a fly in your cuppa or @Metro West reminding you that there's a greeting card (aka tax bill) from the Commonwealth of VA lurking on the desk? Oh well, it's only money.
> 
> Congrats on Kyle's new car, @schumigirl With his auto allowance from work DH can only keep a vehicle for a max of 4 years. He just went from a Toyota 4Runner.....to another 4Runner. He is nothing if not predictable. At least he meets my creature comfort requests and does get the toys I ask for. I've become bored with my 2yr old perfectly reliable and functional Subaru Outback Limited. I want to go back to a full size SUV. We've got it narrowed down to either the Toyota Sequoia or the Tahoe. I'd love to go back to the Nissan Armada....until they destroyed the body with the '17 release.
> 
> 23 DAYS!!!!!!



Thanks........we like an SUV in America........we loved the Suburban and Navigator we had previous visits........but here, we like our car low and sleek......we did like the Tahoe and had that a few years in a row.....nice car.......



Lynne G said:


> Oh you all will sound like my little one.  She wants a sports car.  Yeah, when you spend your own money and pay for the insurance.  Once she gets her license in the Spring, I guess we'll be searching for a car for her.  Was hoping to get my mom's too, but she's still driving it, and uses it to visit her 97 year old sister.  Of course, little one does not like her car.  Hey, I remind her, it's my pocketbook.   We keep cars for years too.  I can't believe mine is a year old.  That year went fast.
> 
> But, it's Wednesday, and that means:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the day of the week, that means half way to the week-end.  Yay!
> 
> Hope you get better sleep and the test you had will give the result you want, Charade.  Yep, the mom taxi.  Sounded like you had a long day.
> 
> Yay!  Kyle gets his new car soon.
> 
> Pooh, the tax bill.  Mail I hate to see too.  We have local taxes in the fall and spring.
> 
> Enjoy your dinner with your friend Schumi.  I'm sure the food will be lush.
> 
> The rain is out to sea, and only a shower or two is left.  We are having a soggy start to today.  But, the is a glow in the cloudy horizon.  We may see some sun today.  Yay!  But that means, the cold front is creeping in, and the temps will drop as the day enfolds.  Sigh, in the 30's tonight.  May have to take the pumpkins in.  We'll carve them the day before Halloween.  I like them as decoration.  Also sigh.  I think the kids or DH got into the candy.  May have to make a run to the store for more.
> 
> With that I need tea.  It's almost too cool inside, so hot it is.  Steeping nicely, so later homies.  Have a terrific Wednesday.



Thanks Lynne........yep, let her buy it with her own money.......and yes looking forward to eating out again tonight........no cooking yay.......



Chuckers said:


> @Charade67 Good luck on the test. Does your cat sit and meow at the fly because it can't reach it? I have two that do that. Also, if I see both of them together, looking at something, I know it's a bug in the house. The two of them never get that close.
> 
> @schumigirl I hope he gets a lot of joy out of the car! Someday I hope to get a really nice special car!
> 
> Happy Wednesday all!



Thanks Chuckers........he loves his cars too and takes real good care of them......he certainly appreciates what he has. 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Congrats to Kyle on the new set of wheels    I usually drive my car till it dies...don't like car payments and the high insurance rates that go with them.  Trey got a speeding ticket in his new car a few months ago and our rates went through the roof.  It was his first ticket and it taught him to slow down which no amount of nagging on my part did so at least some good came out of it.
> 
> Pooh, I would choose the Sequoia since I'm partial to Toyota.
> 
> Chuck...how many days is it now?
> 
> Hope you pass your tests with flying colors Charade.
> 
> Happy hump day to all



Hey Tink........have you eaten yet.......... Shame about his speeding ticket........I can imagine how much it would have gone up........



Sun is out and it`s fairly warmish......although heating has come on so temps must be lowish.......apparently we have to get frost and vey low temps next week.......winter clothes are ready.........


----------



## wagman67

I love getting a new car...of course, I got one just 3 months ago...but, I am one of those people that will drive a car until it is about ready for the scrap pile. Pay it off as quick as possible, as well.

I love a new car, but love the final payment even more.

Were I independently wealthy, I think I might still be the same way...hmm, one never knows.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> I love getting a new car...of course, I got one just 3 months ago...but, I am one of those people that will drive a car until it is about ready for the scrap pile. Pay it off as quick as possible, as well.
> 
> I love a new car, but love the final payment even more.
> 
> Were I independently wealthy, I think I might still be the same way...hmm, one never knows.



I've only had a final payment twice... the first time I paid of a car, it was totaled a month later.. parked right outside my house. The second payoff, I drove it to almost turning over the odometer.


----------



## Chuckers

I just checked out park hours for my trip.. and while I am not happy they close early, I am happy that Sunset is around 5:45 in January. So, I will have time to be in the park during the dark. It's one of my favorite times to be in a theme park.


----------



## tink1957

Yes Carole, I ate breakfast ...eggs and cantaloupe...still hungry from your pics though


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Wednesday? or Friday eve eve? DH out of town until late tonight. Had a 12 hour work day yesterday (1.5 hours each to and from and 9 hour day) at my most distance nursing home. They decided to go to max capacity AND state inspection happens this week AND they switched to fall/winter menues...I _think_ I ate yesterday.  Did have wine last night-remember that LOL. DS missed soccer practice and middle DD had to find a ride to her band celebration. I rarely have days like that when DH is gone but yesterday was one of 'em.
Charade-congrats on the daughter for NHS (and homecoming nominee). My middle was in NJHS-I think this is the year to see if she gets nominated for NHS...Considering she has a 5.0, involved in about 6 clubs (and is staying for first archery club meeting today after school) she better get in. DH and DD off to hunt this weekend-going to be cold, cold cold. At one point snow showers were a possibility but that changed (for now).

Nice pic Squirlz! Glad KW is recovering.



PoohIsHome said:


> He just went from a Toyota 4Runner.....to another 4Runner.





wagman67 said:


> I love a new car, but love the final payment even more.


LOVE my 4runner-but I have a 2nd gen in great condition-remanned transmission should get me another 100K miles. Have put $5k into it this year, but if it lasts another 5-10 years well worth it. Although DH started campaign again to get me a new one...Middle kid will need a car next year. I've driven 220K of the 223K miles on that vehicle and not sure I can give it up...although if Schumi needs a test driver for her new cars I will volunteer   Sound like a great car Schumi's son is getting-reason to be excited!

Chuckers you crack me up! Sky raisins?And your countdown always makes me check mine-24 days now.
Mac hope you are recovering!

So Disney college program DD got her extension to stay yesterday but she is pretty sure she is declining. She wants to get back to school and not fall behind her class-she really bonded with some friends her freshman year and wants to graduate with them. Plus she wants to do a study abroad and she has to do an internship field work thing soon for her major. She is thinking if she wants to do Disney again she will apply for an alumni program. I told her 2019 would be a good year for us. So now I can book flights for DH and me to go get her-have resort booked Dec 30-Jan2. Told DH I wanted to do NYE in epcot!
DD was contemplating HHN this week.

I may be Disney'd out after this year of annual pass trips...


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn When I first saw the Sky Raisins meme I giggled for an hour.


----------



## Metro West

Squirlz said:


> I have a 2012 Cadillac CTS-V station wagon.  6 speed manual, 565 HP.  It's a beast!


 I see those on Mecum Auctions every now and then...they are quite impressive.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am currently sitting in the car riders lane at school waiting to pick up my daughter. We are off to the music store to have someone look at her clarinet.

My test yesterday went well I suppose. It was a taste and smell test. Aside from some mild hypersensitivity with smell, everything was normal. I have had a problem for years with certain smells being distorted and often stay with me for hours or even days. I have  seen several specialists and no one can find anything physically wrong with me to cause this problem.

Pooh - I currently have a small SUV - a Honda CR-V. I love it, but will probably get a smaller car. I’m not sure if I could handle one of the bigger ones like you want. I have one of those bills on my desk too. My car is so old the taxes are less that what our family spends on a meal out. I’m not looking forward to that going up next year.

Lynne  - I didn’t exactly get the results I wanted. I was hoping there was at least a name for what is bothering me. It looks like it is something I will just have to live with.

Chuckers - My cat has the most pitiful sounding meow when he can’t reach the bugs he finds. He sounds like he just lost his best friend. I love the countdown math lesson. Math was always my favorite subject.

Wagman - I am the same with cars. I like to buy new, but will keep it until it is nearly falling apart. I should be getting my new one in December.

Monykalyn - A 5.0? Wow! Congrats to your daughter. I think she is guaranteed to get into NHS. I wish we had an archery club here. My daughter loves archery, but needs more practice at it.

Bell is about to ring. Time to get a diagnosis on the clarinet.


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump.  A whopping high temp of 44 degrees today & damp, sadly the camels have gone into hibernation.  

I broke down & 'let' the mr fire up our boiler.  Didn't make it till November, but dog was shivering despite wearing a sweater & his coat (not kidding).  Never had a pet happy to wear clothes in the past.  I'm officially a crazy dog lady.  Has a skull & cross bone sweater and a spongebob varsity jacket.

Booked our lone 2 nights for next October @ SF.  Blackout dates for youfirst platinum are already in place, somebody on the ball this year @ corporate darn it!  We really only venture into parks a few hours beforehand to stay & scream anyway. Need to try and snag Wilderness Lodge for earlier part of the trip soon.  Seems crazy to be booking travel so far ahead but surely saw the need this year when i was absolutely scrambling for a month trying to add onto Columbus Day trip @ universal.

Carole - I'm pretty sure I've never even sat in a Mercedes lol.  Kyle is one lucky dude.

By the time I'm ready to pay off a vehicle, usually sick of it, fickle woman i am.  My kids typically line up to take it off my hands vs me trading it.  Have a '13 Altima with 20K on it.  DH is already bookmarking cars for me to take a peek at lol.  Figure the next vehicle may be my last once the mr retires.  Don't see the need to run 2 of them at that point, especially since there's a Harley in the garage gathering dust & i have 3 kids living nearby driving 'my' old rides lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Keisha, if you are ready to give that car up in the Spring, I may be interested.  Little one will have to drive across the state to get it, but not an issue.  We brought my mom’s one car home from Ohio. 

Well, the u bake pizza did not do the trick.  It was not as large as I thought either.  Maybe grilled sandwiches or little one put on a pot of water.  I guess that means pasta.  Yeah, that sounds good too.

Sigh, a cooler night. 

Dumb daughter .... gotta stop the teens from further name calling.  Potty mouth is in rare form.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha if you sell the car to lynne, maybe you won't have to put hours of cleaning it first

I never cleaned mine when selling it to a relative 

_


----------



## Robo56

_Evening Sans family .

Mikey is calling to say, Halloween only a week away.

 

 

Chuckers never heard a fly called sky raisin. That’s funny.

Schumigirl congratulations to your son on his new car . Those AMG Mercedes are sleek and sporty. Beautiful cars. They do sell the AMG line here in the US not sure all Mercedes dealers have them though. I have only been holding on to my vehicles for three years. Firgure it’s good to get a new one before anything major goes wrong. Sad part though is they have changed the design this year a bit on the Cadillac SUV I presently have. 

Charades congratulations to your daughter on her induction into NHS. _

_Keishashadow You must have the coolest dog in the neighborhood with the skull and crossbone sweater.





_


----------



## Lynne G

Want a dog picture.  Sounds cute Keisha.  I could never get even a bandanna on all 3 of mine.  My boxer would shiver in the cold, but would not let me put even a towel on her.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Humpty hump.  A whopping high temp of 44 degrees today & damp, sadly the camels have gone into hibernation.
> 
> I broke down & 'let' the mr fire up our boiler.  Didn't make it till November, but dog was shivering despite wearing a sweater & his coat (not kidding).  Never had a pet happy to wear clothes in the past.  I'm officially a crazy dog lady.  Has a skull & cross bone sweater and a spongebob varsity jacket.
> 
> Booked our lone 2 nights for next October @ SF.  Blackout dates for youfirst platinum are already in place, somebody on the ball this year @ corporate darn it!  We really only venture into parks a few hours beforehand to stay & scream anyway. Need to try and snag Wilderness Lodge for earlier part of the trip soon.  Seems crazy to be booking travel so far ahead but surely saw the need this year when i was absolutely scrambling for a month trying to add onto Columbus Day trip @ universal.
> 
> Carole - I'm pretty sure I've never even sat in a Mercedes lol.  Kyle is one lucky dude.
> 
> By the time I'm ready to pay off a vehicle, usually sick of it, fickle woman i am.  My kids typically line up to take it off my hands vs me trading it.  Have a '13 Altima with 20K on it.  DH is already bookmarking cars for me to take a peek at lol.  Figure the next vehicle may be my last once the mr retires.  Don't see the need to run 2 of them at that point, especially since there's a Harley in the garage gathering dust & i have 3 kids living nearby driving 'my' old rides lol.




Love the sound of the dog jacket!! Robo’s right.......that is a cool dog that would be dressed like that! 

Thanks Janet, he’s so excited........hoping he lets mum and dad get an occasional drive of this one! Now car shopping is one type I do enjoy..........nothing fickle about changing a car........it’s fun! 

We are looking forward to our stay at SF in May so much! Planning no parks at all.......although if we decide to hop in one day we’ll just buy EP.......but no plans at the moment for park time that trip........at the moment anyway......lol...



Robo56 said:


> _Evening Sans family .
> 
> Mikey is calling to say, Halloween only a week away.
> 
> View attachment 279490
> 
> View attachment 279491
> 
> Chuckers never heard a fly called sky raisin. That’s funny.
> 
> Schumigirl congratulations to your son on his new car . Those AMG Mercedes are sleek and sporty. Beautiful cars. They do sell the AMG line here in the US not sure all Mercedes dealers have them though. I have only been holding on to my vehicles for three years. Firgure it’s good to get a new one before anything major goes wrong. Sad part though is they have changed the design this year a bit on the Cadillac SUV I presently have.
> 
> Charades congratulations to your daughter on her induction into NHS. _
> 
> _Keishashadow You must have the coolest dog in the neighborhood with the skull and crossbone sweater.
> 
> _



Love the Michael image.........he’s sure getting closer...........Halloween has been on the movie channel here this week.......I have put it on the TiVo box.......or whatever you call their latest offering......never sure.......will watch it sometime.........it still gets me every time. Although I am like a rucksack with Tom after we do watch it.......lol......

It’s the Mercedes A Class I meant wasn’t readily available in the United States. We always visit the Merc dealership in Orlando every year and last year they said it is coming over at some point.......


I am up far too early this morning........been downstairs for over an hour, it’s 6.30am now.............DS will be up in a minute.......heyho.........

Planing bacon for breakfast for dh and I when he gets up........DS not really a bacon fan........

Time for tea..........


----------



## Lynne G

oooh, Schumi --- two of my favorite words  -tea and bacon.












A cool and mostly starry start to this before dawn.  Just below 40 last night, so a brisk one today.  Clouds to take the sun away after lunch, then we'll have some cooler, bright days.  But the South is not done with us yet, Sunday will have a tropical feel, as a tropical storm will hit us late Saturday night into a very wet Sunday.  That's fine, a day to sleep in.  May do Boo at the Zoo on Saturday, then hit the outlets.  

And, today is Thursday.









So, throw back time, and have a nice memory of someone or something and a drink.  Thirsty today! 



  Love the Halloween pictures Robo.  Halloween's getting closer.....









  ------- ideas for Mac.  :0


This a catty post.  Time for tea for me too.  Later homies.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Did someone say bacon????  Good Thursday morning to ya, homies!

For some reason, I have visions of sushi and drinks as big as my noggin dancing in my head. That'll teach me to read a day in the Orlando life of Carole and Tom before I go to bed! 

@Charade67 The weight of a larger 4WD SUV comes in handy here in the winter.....or at least that's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

We're in that VA weather season known as Bi-polar. Our highs for the next four days, including today, are 59, 70, 57 and 43....make up your mind Mother Nature, make up your mind.

22 days....I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday!!

@Lynne G LOVE the kitty pictures!  

I'll have some bacon, too, please! 

Another wet day here in the Boston area.. day three of rain.  But, it's the day before a long weekend for me! Going to NJ tomorrow for a weekend of Square Dancing! It will be nice to have a mini-getaway, even if it *is* New Jersey. 

Hope all are well!


----------



## Chuckers

Did you know that in 1752, 6.5 million Britons went to bed on Sept 2nd and woke up on Sept 14th? Was it a sleeping sickness? Did everyone go bonkers? Nope, that was when England officially switched from the Julian calendar to the Gregorian calendar. Unfortunately, to get in sync with the rest of the world, they had to skip 11 days because the Julian calendar measured time incorrectly. They weren't the last country to adopt the Gregorian calendar. Russia didn't change over until 1918 and Greece changed in 1923. By that time, those two countries had to skip 13 days in order to catch up with the rest of the world.

I wish I could skip 1752 hours because then I would be on vacation!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Coffee for me- can hear the pot gurgleing as it finishes up. Last day of work for me this week. Getting my hair did tomorrow- I need to stop being shocked at amount of grey that shows up between appointments...since I've had a few greys since age 27 when first kid was born. 

Love th pics PoohisHome!!

I too want a doggy picture (-although the kitty pics are sweet-happy Thursday indeed)

And yes we are in bipolar season here too-high of 80 degrees and clear then high of 45 tomorrow and Saturday. 

Haven't heard from the kid who went to HHN last night...expect  she'll sleep til noon today.

Coffee is DONE! Later y'all


----------



## keishashadow

Must be high humidity, went outside with said cute dog and felt like walking into a sponge.  Odd, not foggy.  Think the ground is just so damp.

Mr worked late, need to polish off the 4# pkg of bacon i opened on Sunday.  If i make enough & he gets 'full', may be able to skip making him dinner hmmm lol.



macraven said:


> _Keisha if you sell the car to lynne, maybe you won't have to put hours of cleaning it first
> 
> I never cleaned mine when selling it to a relative
> 
> _



Lol same

Lynne the boys tend to arm wrestle for the rights.  FYI - Would have far less miles on it if mom wasn't over 100 mile RT away in nursing home.  You wouldn't believe how long i ran a Cadillac Seville. Still miss that car wah.



Robo56 said:


> _Evening Sans family .
> 
> Mikey is calling to say, Halloween only a week away.
> 
> View attachment 279490
> 
> View attachment 279491
> 
> Chuckers never heard a fly called sky raisin. That’s funny.
> 
> Schumigirl congratulations to your son on his new car . Those AMG Mercedes are sleek and sporty. Beautiful cars. They do sell the AMG line here in the US not sure all Mercedes dealers have them though. I have only been holding on to my vehicles for three years. Firgure it’s good to get a new one before anything major goes wrong. Sad part though is they have changed the design this year a bit on the Cadillac SUV I presently have.
> 
> Charades congratulations to your daughter on her induction into NHS. _
> 
> _Keishashadow You must have the coolest dog in the neighborhood with the skull and crossbone sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



My kids are saying he's doing the doggie walk of shame



Lynne G said:


> Want a dog picture.  Sounds cute Keisha.  I could never get even a bandanna on all 3 of mine.  My boxer would shiver in the cold, but would not let me put even a towel on her.



I cannot get my iphone pics to post here, getting message file is too large.  Guess i need to roll them over to smugmug, well i need to figure it out.  Was lucky to get all my old photobucket ones over just a day before i was set to renew at that higher rate



schumigirl said:


> Love the sound of the dog jacket!! Robo’s right.......that is a cool dog that would be dressed like that!
> 
> Thanks Janet, he’s so excited........hoping he lets mum and dad get an occasional drive of this one! Now car shopping is one type I do enjoy..........nothing fickle about changing a car........it’s fun!
> 
> We are looking forward to our stay at SF in May so much! Planning no parks at all.......although if we decide to hop in one day we’ll just buy EP.......but no plans at the moment for park time that trip........at the moment anyway......lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Michael image.........he’s sure getting closer...........Halloween has been on the movie channel here this week.......I have put it on the TiVo box.......or whatever you call their latest offering......never sure.......will watch it sometime.........it still gets me every time. Although I am like a rucksack with Tom after we do watch it.......lol......
> 
> It’s the Mercedes A Class I meant wasn’t readily available in the United States. We always visit the Merc dealership in Orlando every year and last year they said it is coming over at some point.......
> 
> 
> I am up far too early this morning........been downstairs for over an hour, it’s 6.30am now.............DS will be up in a minute.......heyho.........
> 
> Planing bacon for breakfast for dh and I when he gets up........DS not really a bacon fan........
> 
> Time for tea..........



Maybe I'll rent one in MCO one day . My luck, they'd pull the we are out of Mercedes, here's a like car & try to pawn off a Chrysler 300 or something.  Not that there's anything wrong with them btw   Kills me the cars i find on fullsize alamo rental aisles.  Pushing it to say they are midsize.  Nothing beats the Fiat i got stuck with earlier this year.



Chuckers said:


> Happy Thursday!!
> 
> @Lynne G LOVE the kitty pictures!
> 
> I'll have some bacon, too, please!
> 
> Another wet day here in the Boston area.. day three of rain.  But, it's the day before a long weekend for me! Going to NJ tomorrow for a weekend of Square Dancing! It will be nice to have a mini-getaway, even if it *is* New Jersey.
> 
> Hope all are well!



Seriously, a KISS cat!!!  My day is made.  

Going swing that pardner round & round?  Sounds like fun.  Not a thing here, polkas parties fill that void. Yes, i can cut a mean one 

Good day all!


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Going swing that pardner round & round?  Sounds like fun.  Not a thing here, polkas parties fill that void. Yes, i can cut a mean one
> 
> Good day all!



I've danced a few polkas, but not in ages! They were fun!

Our square dancing is a blast. It's not like the square dancing everyone knows. We shout things back at the caller, do different moves during the calls, and dance to some interesting music. We did a square dance to the music from Angry Birds, Lady Gaga, as well as other pop singers.


----------



## Squirlz

Yesterday was my last day of antibiotics, which means I can drink again after 10 days.  I'm really in no hurry though...the only problem I had was not knowing what to do with my hands in the evening!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Thanks, @Monykalyn Those were from our one day visit in '15 when we went down to visit my Ocala snowbird Mom and Dad. Corey had just been released from his orthopedic boot after the ankle break.

Took care of a bit more trip housekeeping this AM.  Took Riley in for his 3yr rabies vaccine and tomorrow he goes in for his grooming appointment. Who's Riley, you ask? This cutie pie.....who snores worse than a 78yr old man.


----------



## Lynne G

Riley's a sweet looking dog.  Funny, our dogs never snored, but the boy barked in his sleep sometimes.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Lynne G Riley's a Cavalier king charles who transforms into something about the size of a tank come bedtime. Who in the world he manages to take up 3/4 of a king size bed is beyond me.


----------



## Chuckers

@PoohIsHome What an adorable pup!!!

I love my cats,  but sometimes I really wish I could have a dog. Right now, I just couldn't take of one the way it deserves to be looked after.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the kids and I miss having a dog, but our routine right now, does not mix well with the responsibilities of a dog.  And, that usually means the main responsible party is me.  We had dogs prior to the kids, then one that grew up with the kids.  So we are dog lovers, and well, all animal lovers.  Kids wanted a cat, but no can do as allergies say no cat. 

Poohs, that breed has such a cute face.  I like large dogs, so after having 2 Labs share our bed, the Boxer got the floor.  Though the Boxer would jump on the bed after we were asleep, particularly when it was cold.


----------



## Metro West

No cats for me...big time allergies. I love dogs but don't want the responsibilities and expense that comes with owning one. I guess I never really paid attention to notice how much money my parents spent on our dogs growing up. Maybe someday I'll get a dog.


----------



## Charade67

All this recent talk about cars - my check engine light just came on.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> No cats for me...big time allergies. I love dogs but don't want the responsibilities and expense that comes with owning one. I guess I never really paid attention to notice how much money my parents spent on our dogs growing up. Maybe someday I'll get a dog.



Me neither......not a cat fan at all........I keep our sprinklers on stand by to catch any that wander into our place.....there’s a few wild ones around too.......they soon disappear..........and no time for dogs........we lay in bed in cold wet rainy mornings and thank our lucky stars we don’t have one.........Tom says maybe one day too, but it’ll be when our travels stop.........so maybe never! 



Had a lovely day today.......DH took me shopping.......got a load of stuff for all of us......and although it’s early.......very early, I did my Christmas dress and shoes.......it’s red and lovely. Stores are already very Christmassy..........

Had lunch out too, so didn’t need dinner tonight.......made DS a pizza when he came in from work.......we did just have a snack half an hour ago......some Parma Ham, crackers and olives stuffed with jalapeños.........nice. 

Hope your Thursday has been a good one..........


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Thanks, @Monykalyn Those were from our one day visit in '15 when we went down to visit my Ocala snowbird Mom and Dad. Corey had just been released from his orthopedic boot after the ankle break.
> 
> Took care of a bit more trip housekeeping this AM.  Took Riley in for his 3yr rabies vaccine and tomorrow he goes in for his grooming appointment. Who's Riley, you ask? This cutie pie.....who snores worse than a 78yr old man.View attachment 279657



Cute as a button!! I like those dogs.........



PoohIsHome said:


> @Lynne G Riley's a Cavalier king charles who transforms into something about the size of a tank come bedtime. Who in the world he manages to take up 3/4 of a king size bed is beyond me.



Sounds like my husband...........

I swear I turn into a stick insect during the night......cause only a stick insect could sleep in the space I’m left with..........although strangely he says exactly the same thing about me.........


----------



## Charade67

Cats and dogs - I’ve always loved cats,  but I’ve only had 2 in my lifetime. The first was abandoned by his owners when they moved out of our neighborhood. He sort of adopted my family. The second is the cat I currently have. I’ve never had a dog, but would be open to having a small one. I’m not sure how the cat would feel about it though.  I’ve actually tested positive for both cat and dog allergies. (Cockroach too, but who wants one of those for a pet?) I do okay with just the one cat (I take OTC allegory meds), but know from the short time volunteering at the humane society that I can’t be in a room with several. I imagine it would be the same for dogs. I’m just not around them enough.


----------



## keishashadow

PoohIsHome said:


> Thanks, @Monykalyn Those were from our one day visit in '15 when we went down to visit my Ocala snowbird Mom and Dad. Corey had just been released from his orthopedic boot after the ankle break.
> 
> Took care of a bit more trip housekeeping this AM.  Took Riley in for his 3yr rabies vaccine and tomorrow he goes in for his grooming appointment. Who's Riley, you ask? This cutie pie.....who snores worse than a 78yr old man.View attachment 279657



He is adorable!



schumigirl said:


> Me neither......not a cat fan at all........I keep our sprinklers on stand by to catch any that wander into our place.....there’s a few wild ones around too.......they soon disappear..........and no time for dogs........we lay in bed in cold wet rainy mornings and thank our lucky stars we don’t have one.........Tom says maybe one day too, but it’ll be when our travels stop.........so maybe never!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day today.......DH took me shopping.......got a load of stuff for all of us......and although it’s early.......very early, I did my Christmas dress and shoes.......it’s red and lovely. Stores are already very Christmassy..........
> 
> Had lunch out too, so didn’t need dinner tonight.......made DS a pizza when he came in from work.......we did just have a snack half an hour ago......some Parma Ham, crackers and olives stuffed with jalapeños.........nice.
> 
> Hope your Thursday has been a good one..........



Hooray that task of finding an outfit is done!

I'm happy to say the Xmas decorations/gifts haven't been sprung on us yet here.



Charade67 said:


> Cats and dogs - I’ve always loved cats,  but I’ve only had 2 in my lifetime. The first was abandoned by his owners when they moved out of our neighborhood. He sort of adopted my family. The second is the cat I currently have. I’ve never had a dog, but would be open to having a small one. I’m not sure how the cat would feel about it though.  I’ve actually tested positive for both cat and dog allergies. (Cockroach too, but who wants one of those for a pet?) I do okay with just the one cat (I take OTC allegory meds), but know from the short time volunteering at the humane society that I can’t be in a room with several. I imagine it would be the same for dogs. I’m just not around them enough.



Many dogs have hair vs fur, are hypoallergenic. Don't appear to have the dander which often is the base issue.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Sounds like you did have a good day, @schumigirl I need to get some shopping done.....may pop on to Athleta tonight and see what strikes my fancy.

I sleep on 1/4th of a sliver of a piece of 1/2 of the bed...on a good night.


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> Thanks, @Monykalyn Those were from our one day visit in '15 when we went down to visit my Ocala snowbird Mom and Dad. Corey had just been released from his orthopedic boot after the ankle break.
> 
> Took care of a bit more trip housekeeping this AM.  Took Riley in for his 3yr rabies vaccine and tomorrow he goes in for his grooming appointment. Who's Riley, you ask? This cutie pie.....who snores worse than a 78yr old man.View attachment 279657


but LOOOOOOK at that face!!! OMG i wanna hug him


----------



## Lynne G

What I feel like.  Rain to keep me company on the way home.  Never got close to 55 degrees, so a cold rain.  Heated seats for the ride home.  Fading fast.  Bed is calling.  Gotta holler at the kids, most likely neither is even getting ready for bed on this school night.

Yay for Schumi for finding a holiday outfit. 

Heck, I am grumbling about having to drag out my fall/winter clothes.  Sweater on and I still feel cool. 

Have a nice night homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

My dtr called me while driving her pargo to say she is freezing right now! It's 62 degrees and she's acting like it's hypothermia weather. Coworker let her borrow her "winter gear" jacket.  DD wasn't going to check out her winter costume until Sunday. The girl is gonna die when she comes home in January...she loved the heat.

She did HHN last night- only did 3 house- shining, scarecrow and hive-as they were busy also exploring rest of park.  She enjoyed the scare zones more I think- went with friend who's easily scared and sounds like the scare actors focused in on her so she was laughing more than she was scared.  She isn't one to jump when people try to scare her though. I've been planting big about HHN in DHs head for awhile now...maybe next year...

Middle brought home quarter grades today. All A's as usual. She's got some science competition next week she's been preparing for. I can't keep track of her anymore- she just tells me where I need to get her and when I need to pick her up.

DH took dog with them to soccer tonight - was very nice today- dog now wiped out. He may not move for 12 hours. Poor baby is getting old...

Another long day today - was getting ready to leave work at the nursing home I was at today when state walked (2nd time this week state inspectors at NH I'm at) and dish room ripped apart for repairs too.  After having so many easy days I'm getting repaid hard! Crew handeled the added stress like pros though even though many are newer to position. Residents were very happy with meal tonight and saw lots of smiles from even my picky eaters. Makes it better to see that.

Not really ready for cold snap but it's a-comin whether I like it or not...so happy it's Friday eve


----------



## wagman67

Charade67 said:


> All this recent talk about cars - my check engine light just came on.



Oh, that's easy...just pop the hood...it'll take you just a second or two to make sure the engine is still there!!


----------



## tinydancer09

So I spent all day today thinking it was Friday. I guess that means I get a second chance at it right? Sorry Thursday... I didn't mean to skip you. 

The fiance is gone and I'm just home with his roommate. (We weren't just going to kick him out because Micah fell in love... right?) Kidding we actually get along quite well and it'll be nice to have someone else around while the fiance is gone. 
Anyways...... Point of that is the roommate took the trash out last night and the cans were by the road today when I left the house. Trash day is Friday. So I of course thought it was Friday. It is not Friday. Well, now it is. 

The niece texted me around 12:30 saying she didn't have a dress that was school appropriate to wear to the dance tomorrow. (Which makes much more sense to be on Friday and not Saturday!) I didn't think I'd be able to but I gathered all mine up and took them back to Thomasville. Finally found one that isn't more than 3IN above her super long legs. I cannot believe just 2 years ago she was shorter than me! She's at least 5'5'' now.... and I'm 4'8''!!! She can still wear my dresses though... Super skinny. Glad I could help her. Haven't seen her since I moved to Tallahassee this summer. 

Hows yous guys. Another year of HHN is wrapping up... thoughts? Did everyone enjoy it? One of the better or not so much? 
You guys enjoying the chilly temps!? I am. I hear it got down to 35 last night in the country. I was not awake for that but I did see 41 before I went to bed around 3AM. 

Oh yeah... and I didn't get to take my allergy test. I ended up getting so sick being off my antacid that I didn't make it in on time. That was exaggerated by my car not wanting to start for 10 minutes... and then almost running out of gas. Plus poor scheduling... the nurse was actually supposed to be off halfway through my test had we started on time... On my car something is going bad I just dont know what. It will have issues 2-3 times and then nothing for several days. Weirdest thing. 

I'm home alone all weekend. I think it's time to get super productive and clean a lot. This house has not been taken care of very well over the last several years. I just took 5 bags of garbage out to the can for FRIDAY trash day. I will have a lot more tomorrow.. hopefully more donate than trashed items. It's kind of difficult cleaning out someones house. Things only have value because we personally give them value... how am I to determine that?!... Lets hope I'm still a fiancee in 3 weeks when he gets home LOL


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> He is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray that task of finding an outfit is done!
> 
> I'm happy to say the Xmas decorations/gifts haven't been sprung on us yet here.
> 
> 
> Many dogs have hair vs fur, are hypoallergenic. Don't appear to have the dander which often is the base issue.



Yep, never been sorted so early with Christmas outfit........may also bring it and wear it for dinner at The Palm in December........I’ll find a Christmas tree to get my picture taken with I’m sure lol........can you believe Christmas cards have been in stores here since August! Not a word of a lie............



PoohIsHome said:


> Sounds like you did have a good day, @schumigirl I need to get some shopping done.....may pop on to Athleta tonight and see what strikes my fancy.
> 
> I sleep on 1/4th of a sliver of a piece of 1/2 of the bed...on a good night.



Yep, love a day shopping! Back out this morning again to a local garden centre who have got in some huge fake trees.........we chucked out our main tree last year.....will never find one as good as that one.....it was ancient! But so big and took up so much room but we loved it........so it’s a search for the biggest one we can find to replace what seems to be irreplaceable..........I will hunt one down 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 279778
> 
> What I feel like.  Rain to keep me company on the way home.  Never got close to 55 degrees, so a cold rain.  Heated seats for the ride home.  Fading fast.  Bed is calling.  Gotta holler at the kids, most likely neither is even getting ready for bed on this school night.
> 
> Yay for Schumi for finding a holiday outfit.
> 
> Heck, I am grumbling about having to drag out my fall/winter clothes.  Sweater on and I still feel cool.
> 
> Have a nice night homies.



I moved all my “summer” clothes to other part of wardrobe few days ago........and yep, it’s now winter style clothes that are to the front of main closet........we’re not cold as such yet, but Monday we have to get frost and then it’ll be cold.......I do love winter though as it means new winter boots......... always a positive........lol.........



Monykalyn said:


> My dtr called me while driving her pargo to say she is freezing right now! It's 62 degrees and she's acting like it's hypothermia weather. Coworker let her borrow her "winter gear" jacket.  DD wasn't going to check out her winter costume until Sunday. The girl is gonna die when she comes home in January...she loved the heat.
> 
> She did HHN last night- only did 3 house- shining, scarecrow and hive-as they were busy also exploring rest of park.  She enjoyed the scare zones more I think- went with friend who's easily scared and sounds like the scare actors focused in on her so she was laughing more than she was scared.  She isn't one to jump when people try to scare her though. I've been planting big about HHN in DHs head for awhile now...maybe next year...
> 
> Middle brought home quarter grades today. All A's as usual. She's got some science competition next week she's been preparing for. I can't keep track of her anymore- she just tells me where I need to get her and when I need to pick her up.
> 
> DH took dog with them to soccer tonight - was very nice today- dog now wiped out. He may not move for 12 hours. Poor baby is getting old...
> 
> Another long day today - was getting ready to leave work at the nursing home I was at today when state walked (2nd time this week state inspectors at NH I'm at) and dish room ripped apart for repairs too.  After having so many easy days I'm getting repaid hard! Crew handeled the added stress like pros though even though many are newer to position. Residents were very happy with meal tonight and saw lots of smiles from even my picky eaters. Makes it better to see that.
> 
> Not really ready for cold snap but it's a-comin whether I like it or not...so happy it's Friday eve



Well done to your daughter with all A’s..........something else to be proud of ...........and nice to hear your other daughter enjoyed HHN.........oh you should go........it’s so much fun...........



Been teasing Kyle all week with signing how many sleeps till his new car instead of Christmas..........he just laughs.......but even he beat me to it this morning.......and told me it was one more sleep! He’s excited.........

DH and I are to big garden centre today that sells all sorts of stuff too.....and has a lovely restaurant/coffee shop which is always nice.........but looking for new main tree for our home.........they have some gorgeous and elaborate stuff for sale too.....but a tree would do for now.......have maybe one more place to look if they don’t have bigger trees......

But, it’s Friday.......hope you all have a wonderful day........almost the weekend!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

wagman67 said:


> Oh, that's easy...just pop the hood...it'll take you just a second or two to make sure the engine is still there!!



Funny Wagman, yes the engine is still there.  It’s a possible problem the the catalytic converter. The mechanic won’t know for sure until he gets in on the rack and takes a good look. He gave me an estimate of what it would cost if it needs replacing. Not worth it in my opinion. It would cost more than the car is worth. He says it’s okay to drive, so we will leave it alone until we are ready to replace the car. 
Now I’m off to the mall to return one item and pick up another order.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Funny Wagman, yes the engine is still there.  It’s a possible problem the the catalytic converter. The mechanic won’t know for sure until he gets in on the rack and takes a good look. He gave me an estimate of what it would cost if it needs replacing. Not worth it in my opinion. It would cost more than the car is worth. He says it’s okay to drive, so we will leave it alone until we are ready to replace the car.
> Now I’m off to the mall to return one item and pick up another order.


This was exact problem with my DD old car-OK to drive, just don't know when it will go out. And cost to fix waaay more than that vehicle was worth. When we sold it it was with full disclosure of the reason why the engine light was on. guy who bought it had it checked out too and nothing else wrong.

I hate car shopping as I am a tightwad by nature and get sticker shock at prices LOL!

Just waiting til time to go to hair appointment. Then some grocery shopping and need to return a few things.  Got my meals planned for next couple of weeks so we don't leave food in fridge to go to waste.  DD and DH go up to friends farm to get ready for hunting season tomorrow.

Yay for Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Well, the engine light has turned off. 
We are trying to make this car last until December, then it will get replaced. I just hate having a car payment again. 

Monykalyn - I am in desperate need of a haircut. I haven’t had it cut since December. My original plan was to wait and treat myself to a spa day when I went to Universal. That changed when I saw their prices. I’m just going to go see my regular guy next week.


----------



## macraven

_TinyD, all my days feel like Friday now I'm retired 

I have to check this thread to see what day it really is ....

I live for Sunday due to walking dead show _


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I am a softy, waiting for little one to get out of school.  Think we all are happy today is Friday.  

Older one is going over his friend’s tonight.  Guess that means girls night, as DH will not be home early.  

With a 48 degree morning, sporting a 65 degree afternoon.  Quite a gorgeous Autumn day.  Clear sky, bright sun, and golds, yellows, oranges and browns colored leaves.


----------



## macraven

72 now but will drop during the night 

Decent weather now


----------



## Robo56

Happy fright day afternoon everyone rainy dark and gloomy out. Perfect weather leading up to Halloween.

Only 5 days until Halloween


----------



## schumigirl

Yep Robo.......Halloween is just around the corner..........

Cool here today........but it`s dry........

Picked up DS car this morning.........it is stunning!!! He was so chuffed driving it out of the showroom......not his first brand new car from there, but the best one he`s had so far........so him and Tom are going out a drive this afternoon......no surprise there........so bottle of champagne tonight.....always celebrate our new cars that way......and DS doesn't even drink.......so it`s just for us....... And Chinese takeout I think........

Our clocks go back in the UK this weekend.......it`s nice gaining an hour in bed tonight........but much darker nights follow of course........

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## Lynne G

A wahoo to Kyle and his new car.    Nice to celebrate his new ride Schumi.

We too will top off at 72 today too Mac.  A beautiful and sunny last Saturday of October.  

Watching a rainy English football game.   Half time means more tea.   

 Ha, DH asked if we have enough candy....uh hun, who has been snacking on my bags that mysteriously were opened the other day?  Yeah, I may pick up another bag and hide it.  Er, and he did not even remember the right day.   Will be a dry, but windy and brisk Halloween.

Lucky Schumi and our other over the pond homies.  A hour of extra sleep, and a falling back into time.  We get to do that next weekend.  Sigh, the time of year I come and go in the dark.

Have a joyously good Saturday all.

Time to drink the tea and wake some teens.  Later.


----------



## macraven

_Yesterday was in the 70's for us, today cooler and raining since morning


Hope rain stops as tv will be on as all day football games for us

Bought 4 bags of candy last night so well prepared for the 31st

Carole have a great day as it is officially Kyle kar day!_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday morning everyone . Hope the sun comes out for awhile today.

Have to vent about something this morning. Has my sensitivity hackles up a bit. I read some of the trip reports at times and always read yours Carole . Your trip reports are always well written and full of wonderful trip ideas for those traveling to Orlando and the surrounding area. Did not want to post this on your trip report as I did not want to change the climate there. Did not want to start lengthy commentary on people’s rudeness vs what country their from.

I read of your incident with the young lady at HHN. So sad that some people behave so deplorable. One person on your trip report commented “Rude Americans” and said she was an American. I found this offensive. I would never blame everyone in any country for one persons bad behavior. I have had many encounters during my travels here and in other Countries where folks have been rude. That is the individuals responsibility for their behavior not the whole Countries. Had to get that off my shoulders.

Carole it would be hard not to be celebrating after picking up a new sporty car like that. Bet your fellas will have a ball on their drive this afternoon. Champagne is always good to celebrate. Nothing like the looks of new car and the smell of the new car.

Going to look through some recipes for Halloween Party. Will try to come up with something new.

Grandson is coming over for a visit today. He has gotten so tall he towers over me now. His Cub football team shared the City Championship with another team who ended the season with the same score as them 12 wins and 2 loses. He plays center. He will be playing freshman football next fall.....one of our older neighbors in Florida met him for the first time in May.......he told me if he saw our grandson on the line coming at him he would run.....told grandson about that and he laughed. Always so nice to have visits as everyone is always so busy.

Had lunch Thursday with sister and we talked about our trip to Universal and what a good time we had. We were able to have some pool time, shopping time, some good meals, met some nice folks and had fun at HHN. Great time.



Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## macraven

_I hear you Robo

When posters change the theme of someone's thread, many will post and ask all stay on topic and please use the pm system for thei opinions 

Trip reports are for sharing one person's experiences 
It is not a place to have someone inject and take other their axe to grind _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m going to have a somewhat productive day today. I already have dinner in the crockpot - white bean chicken chili. It’s supposed to be in the 50’s tomorrow, so I think it’s time to get the fall/winter clothes out of storage. Later today I’m making a chocolate peanut butter cake for a lunch at church tomorrow. 

Robo - I hate it when generalizations are made about certain groups of people. I grew up in the south, and was taught that all New Yorkers are rude. (Kinda funny since my dad is from NY.) Life has taught me that there are rude people and nice people wherever you go. 

Guess I should go and start laundry. Such and exciting day.


----------



## macraven

It's football all day on tv

Betting wagman will be watching 

Mr Mac has the day planned around football


----------



## Squirlz

Our clocks turn back next Sunday, bringing an end to driveway grilling season.  This is what we do every evening, weather permitting.  When it gets dark at 6pm it's no fun.


----------



## macraven

_Add some flood lights and cook
year round outside_


----------



## Charade67

I’m switching out my seasonal clothes. Is it weird that I am also planning vacation  outfits?


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Add some flood lights and cook
> year round outside_



...and a patio heater!  We have it covered, but you can't beat daylight.


----------



## wagman67

Saturday afternoon Friday Night Football Update.

Wasn't in a hurry to post...last night's game really could not change any playoff seeding. After all scores were tallied, last week...we not only won the Region Championship, we locked in home field throughout the playoffs...as long as we win, we stay at home.

Last night, we won pretty easy 34-7, but it was some of the worst weather they ever played in...it was raining sideways and temperature dropped close to 20 degrees during the game.

Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## macraven

_Yay!!!!

They are the champs _


----------



## tinydancer09

GO DAWGS!!!
Went to the grocery store and made it home just in time for the game. About to put together a breakfast casserole and clean the house. I accidentally took a 2 hour nap after the game was over. no sleeping for a while fo rme! I'm already a night owl... that didn't help.


----------



## Lynne G

Was a great time at the zoo.  This Tucan was swinging back and forth on that vine.  Weather really brought the crowds, that and free treats.  Then, a quick, but not crowded visit to the outlets.  While little one got 2 more pairs of sneakers, stopped her from getting yet another pair of shades. 

Eek, Schumi, did you see Tchop Chop is closing at the end of the year?  Interesting, wonder what RPR will put in its place.

Quiet night.  Kids are staring at a screen, and guess I am too.

When we wake up tomorrow, rain and more rain on the agenda.  Hello Nor’easter, brief visit, please.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Woohoo to the car pickup @schumigirl!  So just how many miles did the new car get today LOL?? Always so fun to drive a brand new vehicle and bet that car is an absolute dream!

Son and I lazed around this am-started binge watching Stranger things season 1 as son wanted to watch...He's assured me he's seen scarier things (not sure where?) but he wasn't hooked until 3rd episode. At end of last ep of season 1 now and he's totally into it.

COLD soccer game today-wind chill 36 degree. But they won and they played some of the best they've done all season-it's like all the drills and parents yelling to about talking to each other and passing clicked. Lunch out with grandma and grandpa passing through then home to chill. Closed up chicken coop and put a curtain over small opening into the coop area to retain the heat but the chickens are pretty hardy and all that down and feathers is quite warm. They have a couple nice roosting bars that they can cover their toes while they sleep.

House cleaned yesterday, sheets changed, laundry done-nice to just chill.

And apparently my son and his group of friends pick music tracks to listen too and discuss as a group each quarter (not school related-on their own). This quarter is Hamilton.  He hummed and sang his favorite songs for me last night. Unfortunately it looks like a lottery system to get tickets (opening day in st louis is his birthday).  He does love live theater (have been taking him since he was 5 to various high school and our town theater productions). 

Anther chill day tomorrow -just a baby shower for good friend...


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies I don't post often but read all the time.  My life is boring.  But...today I learned the Emeril's Tchoup Chop is closing forever on December 31 and I am a bit miffed.  No replacement announced.  I'm kind of mad since this was in my plan for October 2018.  Anyone else sad to hear it go?


----------



## macraven

_I'm looking forward to a better restaurant to replace it

Always felt the one in city walk was way better

There were rumors flying this month when I stayed at rpr of tchop chop closing but not this soon

NYE not the best time to close the place _


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A wahoo to Kyle and his new car.    Nice to celebrate his new ride Schumi.
> 
> We too will top off at 72 today too Mac.  A beautiful and sunny last Saturday of October.
> 
> Watching a rainy English football game.   Half time means more tea.
> 
> Ha, DH asked if we have enough candy....uh hun, who has been snacking on my bags that mysteriously were opened the other day?  Yeah, I may pick up another bag and hide it.  Er, and he did not even remember the right day.   Will be a dry, but windy and brisk Halloween.
> 
> Lucky Schumi and our other over the pond homies.  A hour of extra sleep, and a falling back into time.  We get to do that next weekend.  Sigh, the time of year I come and go in the dark.
> 
> Have a joyously good Saturday all.
> 
> Time to drink the tea and wake some teens.  Later.



Thanks Lynne.....he is loving it!!! Oh we always need more candy too........because of where we live we don't get folks just dropping in......but we do go to the organized event in the village with made up packages......but.....we seem to have much less than what I bought the other day........it`s a worldwide problem I hear......disappearing candy........

Yes I had heard it was closing. 



macraven said:


> _Yesterday was in the 70's for us, today cooler and raining since morning
> 
> 
> Hope rain stops as tv will be on as all day football games for us
> 
> Bought 4 bags of candy last night so well prepared for the 31st
> 
> Carole have a great day as it is officially Kyle kar day!_



Thanks mac........Kyle Kar Day........I like it........



Robo56 said:


> Happy Saturday morning everyone . Hope the sun comes out for awhile today.
> 
> Have to vent about something this morning. Has my sensitivity hackles up a bit. I read some of the trip reports at times and always read yours Carole . Your trip reports are always well written and full of wonderful trip ideas for those traveling to Orlando and the surrounding area. Did not want to post this on your trip report as I did not want to change the climate there. Did not want to start lengthy commentary on people’s rudeness vs what country their from.
> 
> I read of your incident with the young lady at HHN. So sad that some people behave so deplorable. One person on your trip report commented “Rude Americans” and said she was an American. I found this offensive. I would never blame everyone in any country for one persons bad behavior. I have had many encounters during my travels here and in other Countries where folks have been rude. That is the individuals responsibility for their behavior not the whole Countries. Had to get that off my shoulders.
> 
> Carole it would be hard not to be celebrating after picking up a new sporty car like that. Bet your fellas will have a ball on their drive this afternoon. Champagne is always good to celebrate. Nothing like the looks of new car and the smell of the new car.
> 
> Going to look through some recipes for Halloween Party. Will try to come up with something new.
> 
> Grandson is coming over for a visit today. He has gotten so tall he towers over me now. His Cub football team shared the City Championship with another team who ended the season with the same score as them 12 wins and 2 loses. He plays center. He will be playing freshman football next fall.....one of our older neighbors in Florida met him for the first time in May.......he told me if he saw our grandson on the line coming at him he would run.....told grandson about that and he laughed. Always so nice to have visits as everyone is always so busy.
> 
> Had lunch Thursday with sister and we talked about our trip to Universal and what a good time we had. We were able to have some pool time, shopping time, some good meals, met some nice folks and had fun at HHN. Great time.
> 
> View attachment 280035
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone



Yep, love that new cars scent too........and yes, the champagne was lovely last night.......

Nice to have family time isn't it.........you have some lovely memories made there with your sister.........



Squirlz said:


> Our clocks turn back next Sunday, bringing an end to driveway grilling season.  This is what we do every evening, weather permitting.  When it gets dark at 6pm it's no fun.View attachment 280043



I like it!!!!



Monykalyn said:


> Woohoo to the car pickup @schumigirl!  So just how many miles did the new car get today LOL?? Always so fun to drive a brand new vehicle and bet that car is an absolute dream!
> 
> Son and I lazed around this am-started binge watching Stranger things season 1 as son wanted to watch...He's assured me he's seen scarier things (not sure where?) but he wasn't hooked until 3rd episode. At end of last ep of season 1 now and he's totally into it.
> 
> COLD soccer game today-wind chill 36 degree. But they won and they played some of the best they've done all season-it's like all the drills and parents yelling to about talking to each other and passing clicked. Lunch out with grandma and grandpa passing through then home to chill. Closed up chicken coop and put a curtain over small opening into the coop area to retain the heat but the chickens are pretty hardy and all that down and feathers is quite warm. They have a couple nice roosting bars that they can cover their toes while they sleep.
> 
> House cleaned yesterday, sheets changed, laundry done-nice to just chill.
> 
> And apparently my son and his group of friends pick music tracks to listen too and discuss as a group each quarter (not school related-on their own). This quarter is Hamilton.  He hummed and sang his favorite songs for me last night. Unfortunately it looks like a lottery system to get tickets (opening day in st louis is his birthday).  He does love live theater (have been taking him since he was 5 to various high school and our town theater productions).
> 
> Anther chill day tomorrow -just a baby shower for good friend...



Stranger Things? Must look that one up, although I`m sure someone else mentioned it to me recently........maybe Janet?? Now that sounds cold to me.......

He did over 100 miles yesterday......and yes, it`s a whopper of a car......we went back out last night in it after we had Chinese food.......loved it.......him and his dad have gone out again this morning......so I gave them a shopping list.......lol......saves me going out today!!

Have a great time at the baby shower today...........



agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies I don't post often but read all the time.  My life is boring.  But...today I learned the Emeril's Tchoup Chop is closing forever on December 31 and I am a bit miffed.  No replacement announced.  I'm kind of mad since this was in my plan for October 2018.  Anyone else sad to hear it go?



Nice to see you post again..........don't be a stranger.........



Cold and slightly raining this morning.........did sleep late which was lovely having the extra hour........tomorrow we have to get frost!

Watched original Halloween last night.......champagne didn't make it any less scary for me........then Scream was just starting on the movie channels as Halloween finished.......I forgot what a classic that movie is........so funny in bits.........

Today, laundry.......and baking a ham for dinner tonight and maybe some for tomorrow`s lunch........

Have a great Sunday..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Squirlz

We ate at Tchoup Chop for our anniversary in 2012 and it was great.  Since then we've only done Happy Hours at the bar with appys and cocktals.  We taught the bartenders a few new drinks.  Always fun, but I'm looking forward to seeing what replaces it.

Also several times they were reserved for private parties and we couldn't go to the bar when we wanted to.


----------



## Lynne G

A very wet Sunday.  Barely 60, but at least it is not a cold rain.

Errands done, now watching the ballgames.

Congratulations to Wagmans’ DS.  Nice to hear team is doing so well.

Our senior high bands played last night.  It was Bands in the Boneyard.  Fun as it was a lovely Fall night.  

Yeah, it is Fall soccer.  The time of year, a blanket or two stays in the car, and ick, MonyK, cold weather games are not my idea of fun. I have seen more than I wanted.  Once, one from inside the car.  Yes, I like to be a fair weather soccer mom.

And with this puddle forming rain, no soccer practice.  Happy little one.

Ah, older made coffee.  Guess I will not start steeping tea.


----------



## schumigirl

I’ve been drinking coffee today too Lynne funnily enough........black and strong. 


Watching Mexican GP right now......

Trying to decide what to get up to tomorrow.........it’s to be cold apparently.........so maybe I’ll get to use my new hat with a bobble on top.......it’s so cute........but will be out somewhere........

Hope you’re Sunday is a good one..........


----------



## Metro West

Spent the day watching some of my favorite horror flicks. Watched The Amityville Horror, Ghost Story, The Fog and Halloween. 

We set our clocks back next weekend. 

HHN for me Friday and Saturday night to close the event but I'll get the extra hour to sleep longer.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Son and I lazed around this am-started binge watching Stranger things season 1 as son wanted to watch.



I saw Stranger Things on Netflix and binge watched season 1 yesterday also. Kinda got hooked after the second episode. Went to Target to pick up a few things today and walked through the toy section and they had Stanger Things Monoply game.

Sun came out today for awhile.

Halloween is 3 days away.


----------



## keishashadow

Have tried to write a response here twice & on ipad keep losing my post.

Just going to say hi & take it as a sign to be brief lol

Still tweaking halloween decorations.  Just now, checking lighting, watch a snowflake slowly drift past me. Will file that under:  you want to see something really scary?


----------



## Lynne G

Ahhhh no.  Not that s word.  

50 mph winds tomorrow, with heavy downpours of rain to make a nice dark, wet and windy commute.

Lights went out for a few minutes.  Got the kids cranky.  Thankfully, it was only a few minutes.  Hoping no flying trash cans tomorrow, or downed wires.

Hope those watching TWD are enjoying it.  Me, DH settled on football, so tea cup in hand and relaxing.  Cool, so throw is on my legs.

Have a nice Sunday night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Spent the day watching some of my favorite horror flicks. Watched The Amityville Horror, Ghost Story, The Fog and Halloween.
> 
> We set our clocks back next weekend.
> 
> HHN for me Friday and Saturday night to close the event but I'll get the extra hour to sleep longer.



We watched Halloween this weekend too......love it......and The Fog is an old favourite too.........enjoy the last couple of HHN’s.........



Robo56 said:


> I saw Stranger Things on Netflix and binge watched season 1 yesterday also. Kinda got hooked after the second episode. Went to Target to pick up a few things today and walked through the toy section and they had Stanger Things Monoply game.
> 
> Sun came out today for awhile.
> 
> Halloween is 3 days away.
> 
> View attachment 280320
> 
> View attachment 280321



I must google Stranger Things........everyone seems to be talking about it..........



keishashadow said:


> Have tried to write a response here twice & on ipad keep losing my post.
> 
> Just going to say hi & take it as a sign to be brief lol
> 
> Still tweaking halloween decorations.  Just now, checking lighting, watch a snowflake slowly drift past me. Will file that under:  you want to see something really scary?



No. Just no to snow........far too early even for youse guys........please don’t send it over here..........



Lynne G said:


> Ahhhh no.  Not that s word.
> 
> 50 mph winds tomorrow, with heavy downpours of rain to make a nice dark, wet and windy commute.
> 
> Lights went out for a few minutes.  Got the kids cranky.  Thankfully, it was only a few minutes.  Hoping no flying trash cans tomorrow, or downed wires.
> 
> Hope those watching TWD are enjoying it.  Me, DH settled on football, so tea cup in hand and relaxing.  Cool, so throw is on my legs.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday night all.



Our power went off during the night last night........it was the flashing lights of the clock that woke me up........DS woke up and reset his alarm. Couldn’t have been off for long.

Beautiful morning here.........no hard frost as promised.......but does look “fresh” outside..........but dry and sunny will do us just fine.........still searching for new main Christmas Tree.........will do that this morning........

But, it’s Monday........hope it’s a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad you got your power back and it was short.  We had another lights out before bedtime, but at least that was only a few minutes too.  Had to only reset a few things twice.

  Slip sliding away.... almost a white knuckle ride today.  Darker than dark, and tons of leaves on the street due to the wind.  Very slippery roads in parts, wet leaves and tires don't mix.   Hey, might have seen Jack Sparrow sail by.... oh yeah, all the Halloween decorations are enjoying 50 mph wind blasts today.  But happy to report, this storm will go North enough to give us sun by the afternoon.  Hence, umbrella and sunglasses taken.  






  - yes, that day of the year it is the day before Halloween.  Mischief night will be clear, so I'd better not see toilet paper or have door ringing tonight.  Ha, my parental unit asked if we are doing anything tonight.  Umm, no.  Well, visiting you. HeHe, maybe I'll have the kids do something mischievous at her place.   

Have a good Monday homies.  Have those bags of candy ready.  One more day before Halloween.

Eeek-  the month of October has past so fast.  HeHe, older one is already planning the 2 stores he wants to go to on Black Friday.  Ahhhhh, let the holiday season start in full force.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> All this recent talk about cars - my check engine light just came on.



Ugh... not fun... last time that happened I got totally screwed by Chevrolet.


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t wait for this one coming next year...........


----------



## Chuckers

*10* -


The Ten Commandments of Exodus and Deuteronomy are considered a cornerstone of Judaism and Christianity.
People traditionally tithed one-tenth of their produce. The practice of tithing is still common in Christian churches today, though it is disputed in some circles as to whether or not it is required of Christians.
Ten Plagues were inflicted on Egypt in Exodus 7-12.
Jews observe the annual Ten Days of Repentance beginning on Rosh Hashanah and ending on Yom Kippur.
In Jewish liturgy, Ten Martyrs are singled out as a group.
There are said to be Ten Lost Tribes of Israel (those other than Judah and Benjamin).
There are Ten Sephirot in the Kabbalistic Tree of Life.

All of this pales in comparison to the fact that I only 10 weeks until my vacation!!

(I also have 69 days until my vacation, but I decided NOT to expound on that number....)


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning all! Happy Monday...

Had a great weekend square dancing. Lots of fun.. and quite tiring  Got to drive home as the storm chased my tail. Had wicked rain during the night. Lots of downed branches in my area. Almost had a tree fall on our house, but it, luckily, went the other way. Electricity is out in parts of our town and we have a notorious round-a-bout that only has half the lights working... oddly enough, traffic moved better without the lights.

So, I've had my last getaway before the holiday season hits full swing at work.. the next getaway will be Universal! I will be SO ready for it.

Hope all are well!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Can`t wait for this one coming next year...........



They're making ANOTHER Halloween movie? Is it the ressurected franchise that won't die?


----------



## macraven

_After reading how your weather is north of me, glad I moved South

Cold here but nothing like what you are going through now 

Have $50 of good candy ready for Tuesday!

All name brand chocolates_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _After reading how your weather is north of me, glad I moved South
> 
> Cold here but nothing like what you are going through now
> 
> Have $50 of good candy ready for Tuesday!
> 
> All name brand chocolates_




I left Atlanta after the year of the 'snowstorm' where people were stranded for over 24 hours.. in their cars, strangers houses, etc. Atlanta folds when the temp drops below 40!


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> I left Atlanta after the year of the 'snowstorm' where people were stranded for over 24 hours.. in their cars, strangers houses, etc. Atlanta folds when the temp drops below 40!



Can't argue with conventional wisdom that those reared in the south don't know how to drive in the snow.  One of those things you learn via hands' on exposure.

Nobody is good when there's ice on the road (it's almost always the over-confident peeps with a big-SUV or pickup truck who think they have super powers).

Yesterday had to stop for a flock of turkeys crossing the road in front of me, short distance later a big deer got creamed by car in front of me.   Change in weather has them in an uproar, well that & the hunters.

Will warm up to the low 40's today here, need to dig for my work boots for yard.  It's a marsh from all the rain, better than snow!

Good day all


----------



## Lynne G

--- we have sun.  Report, we have sun.  And you can be sure I'll bundle up and take a walk at lunchtime.  Hey, almost lunchtime.  

Nice countdown Chuckers.

Hey Keisha, yep, I assume some soggy is still around.  We're cool and windy.  But, hey the clouds are moving fast to the East, so sun is popping in and out.  At least Halloween will be dry.

Yep, Mac, to older one's dismay, will have full size brand named candy to hand out.  He tried to get to my stash, nope, at happening.


----------



## macraven

_Went out to order an oak cart for the kitchen

Temp at 56 but the high today this afternoon will be 61

Dressed as it was winter

lol 


Never in my life would have thought to spend my last years in Georgia 
But better here than living in the north as weather there was not my favorite _


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...it was 30 here this morning 

Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Robo56

Knock knock Halloween is tomorrow.

 

 

House keeping and laundry done today. Have the candy bars ready for the Trick or Treaters. 

Have my Halloween dessert table ready for party tomorrow. Will have to take another pick when the treats are on it tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I think I am ready for Halloween. I have no idea how many kids we will get. I have to admit, it’s not my favorite holiday.  I don’t like all of the gory, creepy, scary stuff. However, I love seeing the little kids dressed up in their costumes.

Squirlz - I love your garage.  I would like to have screens for mine. Maybe someday.

Wagman - Congrats on the region championship.

Keisha - A snowflake? Too soon!

Lynne - Black Friday? Nooo! Six years of working retail have made me extremely allergic to that day.  Three years ago I started planning a anti-black Friday day. I try to find different activities that will keep us away from the mall and other stores. I need to start thinking about want to do this year.

Chuckers - I’ve decided to ignore the engine light and hope for the best. On Friday I’m taking the car in for an oil change and state inspection. Love the Biblical countdown. 


Living in the Atlanta area was always fun in the winter. I remember when I was a kid we would all go crazy att he sight of snow. Not so fun as an adult. I can remember leaving work on day just as snow started falling. It was coming down in pretty, large flakes.  Well, it seems pretty until my normally 20 minute commute turned into an hour and a half. Now I just stay home when it snows.


----------



## macraven

_If a decent chance of snow could happen, I see the reports on the local tv channels that schools are closed the next day

99% of the time, no snow 

Not having snow/salting equipment here like they have in the north is my guess of the advanced school closing 

No way I go out as my area has ridges and mountains 
Since the roads aren't salted, I stay home

I drove in snow and ice up north but salting the roads begins before the snow falls and streets are plowed continuously 
Never worried about driving up north unless it was a sleet/ice storm _


----------



## schumigirl

*And me tonight...........*


----------



## schumigirl

Yep......Tuesday it is......

Chucking it down with rain this morning.........Plumber is here giving the boiler it`s yearly check over..................

Not much going on rest of the day........

Happy Tuesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

...  Hello homies.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   anyone here?  

Yes, it's Tuesday, the last day of October, and Halloween.  That deserves a wahoo and a taco.  

 It's clear and cold.  Just right for trick or treating.  Golden sunrise to start this day where I can almost see my breath.  Yep, sweater weather.

Have a bootiful day homies!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday and Happy Halloween All!

Because of the freak storm we had here Sunday night, half of my town is without electricity... Halloween had been postponed to Friday! Which is good for me, because I work on Friday and I didn't have candy anyway  
So, tonight I can play Super Mario Odyssey in peace!


----------



## Chuckers

I can't find anything fun concerning my count down numbers today  So, I'll just post them 

2 months, 7 days, 16 hours, 21 minutes, 50 seconds...
10 weeks
68 Days
1632 Hours
97920 Minutes
5875200 Seconds


----------



## wagman67

keishashadow said:


> Can't argue with conventional wisdom that those reared in the south don't know how to drive in the snow.  One of those things you learn via hands' on exposure.
> 
> Nobody is good when there's ice on the road (it's almost always the over-confident peeps with a big-SUV or pickup truck who think they have super powers).
> 
> Yesterday had to stop for a flock of turkeys crossing the road in front of me, short distance later a big deer got creamed by car in front of me.   Change in weather has them in an uproar, well that & the hunters.
> 
> Will warm up to the low 40's today here, need to dig for my work boots for yard.  It's a marsh from all the rain, better than snow!
> 
> Good day all



Keisha...so, glad you added the second part...I get so tired of northerners that live around here spouting off about "you people, around here, don't know how to drive in the snow" in such a condescending manner. I feel 'obligating' to let them know that I drive just fine in the snow...but, we hardly get snow around here...we get plenty of ice, and nobody drives good on that stuff. Some want to argue the point, but most agree and move on.

*Happy Howl'o'ween!!! to all and to all a creep filled night!!!*


----------



## Chuckers

It's not that southerner's don't know how to drive in the snow, it's more that the cities don't know what to DO with the snow on the roads. That's why Atlanta got SO bad a few years ago. I don't really blame the city because stocking up for a northern snowstorm just doesn't make sense. It's expensive and its money just sitting around waiting for that one storm every 5 years to happen.


----------



## PoohIsHome

It was Thursday, someone flung a merry go round, I fell off and now it's Tuesday. 

Happy Halloween, homies!!

17 days until we escape the madness!!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Halloween all  took out the good decorations this am. Will brace winds later to set up strobes & put up caution tape. 

Dh working tonight Bribed #2 DS with a steak to come & keep me safe from the ghouls   Not to mention hauling back in the fancy stuff. 

We get van loads from a small city about 5 miles away where they don't have Halloween due to ahem crime issues.  Don't mind handing out goodies to all kids. It's the adults sans costume thrusting a pillow case at me who give me pause 

Still have remnants of the weekends turkeys, made my yearly meatloaf lol, a cake & banana bread  always get that urge when it gets cold.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Happy Halloween all  took out the good decorations this am. Will brace winds later to set up strobes & put up caution tape.
> 
> Dh working tonight Bribed #2 DS with a steak to come & keep me safe from the ghouls   Not to mention hauling back in the fancy stuff.
> 
> We get van loads from a small city about 5 miles away where they don't have Halloween due to ahem crime issues.  Don't mind handing out goodies to all kids. It's the adults sans costume thrusting a pillow case at me who give me pause
> 
> Still have remnants of the weekends turkeys, made my yearly meatloaf lol, a cake & banana bread  always get that urge when it gets cold.  View attachment 280782 View attachment 280783




Oh my goodness! That has been my diet today.......lol.......I packaged up a load of stuff to take to the church hall earlier and still had loads left.......I’ve been eating things I wouldn’t normally eat.......and rediscovered how much I like Mars bars....... Kyle and Tom are enjoying it too though........

I’m sure the kids you get will love your candy and your decorations too.......hope the wind doesn’t cause any damage........

You had me with your lovely food description till you mentioned banana bread  I file that alongside carrot cake and trifle as desserts of the devil........ I’m sure yours is lovely though 



First glass of wine has been enjoyed..........all blinds closed and even the fancy drapes have been pulled tonight........I refuse to look outside in case someone thinks it funny to wear a white mask and stand outside.........I know you can’t get around our property without the gate being open........ but, hey......gates don’t stop the boogeyman......

Have a great Halloween...........


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> You had me with your lovely food description till you mentioned banana bread  I file that alongside carrot cake and trifle as desserts of the devil........



Trifle...no go, but banana bread and carrot cake...oh yeah!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> You had me with your lovely food description till you mentioned banana bread  I file that alongside carrot cake and trifle as desserts of the devil........



Yay, a kindred spirit. I don’t really know what trifle is though.


----------



## macraven

_I think it is somewhere you wear....


Maybe
lol _


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting


----------



## macraven

_nice work_

_someome got creative_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _nice work_
> 
> _someome got creative_



Kids.  We carve every year.  Up to  9 or 10, DB over 50 so far.  Lights out by 8.  Ha ha, kid was like they have big candy bars.  We are a full size candy house.

Hope Robo is having a great party.  

Lovely and cool night.  Clear sky and moon is so bright.  

Happy Halloween homies!


----------



## tink1957

Happy Halloween everyone

Quiet night here...made chilli and now enjoying a glass of wine after dinner.

Cool pumpkins Lynne.

I never met a dessert that I didn't like, love trifle, carrot cake and banana bread...i'll take Carole's share


----------



## Charade67

Only 10 kids so far. I was worried that I didn’t have enough candy. Now I think I have too much.


----------



## macraven

_Kids started ringing the doorbell about 4:30

Turned off the porch lights at 8:30

Only a couple candy bars left

We get car loads from outside the neighborhood
They start at our hoa and then on to another one
Lol

Families in our neighborhood have younger kids and most dressed up in full costumes 

So cute!

Just in case I ran out of candy bars, I had money to give out ......always thinking ahead just in case_


----------



## tinydancer09

Happy halloween! 
Did some last minute cobwebs. SOmehow ended up in lots of halloween stores today. Was a bit dense in one of them. Thought the signs said 50% off. IT actually said BOGO 50% off. CouLdnt do anything about it once I realized.... no returns. Oops. My phone I being rather special today so quick post. Hope you guys had more trick or treaters than I did! 

 

I have lots of plans for this house next year. Just couldn’t do what I wanted this. Here’s to 365 days of planning!


----------



## Robo56

Halloween


----------



## Robo56

Love the Pumkins Lynne. Very creative carvers at your house.

Cute decorations and pic tinyd.

Party was very nice. Always have fun with the family. Plenty of goodies for everyone.





We had chili, subs, Halloween chips and dip, salads and veggies and fruit trays. Everyone had a good time and they took home plenty of treats. 

Didn’t have as many Trick or Treaters this year.


----------



## macraven

_Cute pics!_


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> I don’t really know what trifle is though.



Here’s a pic of a Trifle


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Here’s a pic of a Trifle
> View attachment 280932




Oh I called that strawberry shortcake 

Guess you can tell I don't get out enough 
Lol

How was your Halloween party / event ?


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Trifle...no go, but banana bread and carrot cake...oh yeah!



You’re the first person I know loves both........lol......well, Janet of course........but I think I may even try Janet’s as her baking sounds lovely!!



Charade67 said:


> Yay, a kindred spirit. I don’t really know what trifle is though.



Trifle is generally thought of as a 1970’s outdated dish your grandmother would serve........base is jelly (jello) with soaked sponge, kind of like pound cake or lady fingers put in jelly before it sets......this is what grossed me out about it.... then custard on top once jelly sets and cream on top of custard with coloured sprinkles on the very top......that’s the traditional UK old style.......even worse some made it with sherry.......I like alcohol, but hate hate hate it in desserts.........so it was never something I would eat......



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 280864
> 
> Waiting



Nice!!!



tink1957 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone
> 
> Quiet night here...made chilli and now enjoying a glass of wine after dinner.
> 
> Cool pumpkins Lynne.
> 
> I never met a dessert that I didn't like, love trifle, carrot cake and banana bread...i'll take Carole's share



Lol......you are welcome to my share Vicki.......I always take a good portion!!



Robo56 said:


> Here’s a pic of a Trifle
> View attachment 280932



That’s a very fancy dish and not what folks here would associate as “trifle” certainly now it can be made fancier and so many different flavours.......Internet is full of fancy pics...........but those bits of cake in the jelly ugh.........not for me.........I’ll try and find a picture of the 1970’s plain trifle I despise so much.........

Your table above looks so good though


----------



## schumigirl

Good Wednesday morning........

looks dull and grey outside.........high hopes it`ll brighten up.........not sure of plans for the day yet.

And I can say today..........we go back next month........

But, have a good Wednesday..........


----------



## schumigirl

Not the best picture, but this was the boxed......yes boxed trifle so many made when I was a child in the 70`s.........the four sachets were inside and you made them individually up then put them all together.........

My mum used to make her own custard from scratch and real cream on top instead of the synthetic stuff in the box.....but I still wouldn't eat it.......


----------



## Charade67

That picture reminds me of the molded geletin desserts that were popular in the 70’s. Ewww.......
I really don’t like Jell-O anyway.


I just did a Google search, I had forgotten that there were also molded Jell-O salads. I think I’m going to be ill now.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  That means it's the first day of November.  And it's cool.  Went down to 34 last night.  Ahhh, the winter is coming.  Don't say the s word.  Not ready for that anytime soon.

Yeah, I was never a fan of jello with whip cream or any of those layered desserts.  Yeah, those molded jello with stuff in it was ewww for sure Charades.  Ahhh the 70's.  I'm glad to forget some of the fads we had then.

I think we had around 16.  That is generally normal for us.  I like how the teen stayed on the street, and adult came to the door and shouted back what candy I had, then took it for her and another kid.  Yeah, all should come to the door.  Not cool in my book.  Oh well, I let him take 3.  Enjoyed some of the costumes.  Little 4 year old neighbor was a chocolate chip cookie.  She was so cute.  And the little guy other neighbor was a shark.  Some creative stuff too.  Little one went out with her friends.  She was a teen cartoon character, but the name or show I can never get stuck in my head.  She dropped her bag, took a hot shower, and was in bed before me.  By 6 last night, it was 49 degrees.  A chilly Halloween night, but at least the wind was around 5 mph, so not very windy, and clear, so not wet as well.

Time for a very large cup of tea.  It's going to be a cool day, 59 by 3pm.  Heavier coat worn this morning.  And, enjoyed a heated seat. 






 Yes, it is Wednesday, and if Keisha or others are in a sugar coma, it's hump day, the day of the week that we need to get by to see the week-end.  And ours should be wet, than lovely.  This cold snap will end with warm air bringing rain by Friday.

Enjoy and relax..... only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




days until Christmas!





HeHe, I need more tea.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy November All!!
 2 Months and 6 Days until I take off! 

Halloween was postponed until Friday, so no kids last night. Got to play 3 more worlds in Super Mario Odyssey! It's really a great game, probably one of Nintendo's best. Tonight is a shift at GameStop. Wheee!  Work is so boring right now, but I guess that's good because I hate working.


----------



## macraven

_I need to buy a new Christmas tree this year
Looking for sales on them _


----------



## Lynne G

Fake or real Mac?


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Not the best picture, but this was the boxed......yes boxed trifle so many made when I was a child in the 70`s.........the four sachets were inside and you made them individually up then put them all together.........
> 
> My mum used to make her own custard from scratch and real cream on top instead of the synthetic stuff in the box.....but I still wouldn't eat it.......




Yep, that's what I think of when I think of trifle. Not a fan.

Agree with Mac, Robo's pic looks like a multi-layered strawberry shortcake (with raspberries on top). Love strawberry shortcake (not with raspberries).


----------



## Monykalyn

Cool rainy day here. Had to have middle at school by 6:50 am for her envirothon competition, then had to wake middle up at 7:30 (he's usually up by 7 on his own). He then asked to be taken to school instead of walking to bus stop as it started to rain. Oh and we got woken by a 230 am prankster ringing doorbell. Did manage to snag a 1900 PF breakfast for my niece (saw TP alert for a BoG dinner but it was already gone). 
So much to do today but I've crawled back into bed for now...


Charade67 said:


> That picture reminds me of the molded geletin desserts that were popular in the 70’s. Ewww.......
> I really don’t like Jell-O anyway.
> 
> 
> I just did a Google search, I had forgotten that there were also molded Jell-O salads. I think I’m going to be ill now.


Ew no wonder Schumi doesn't like trifle! And just no to the molded jello things with random fruit (or vegetables) in them! But that reminds me I need to make some pumpkin pie bread. 

Wingapalooza this weekend! Lots of chicken wings to be had! Last year raised over $70k for children's charities. DH has been living/breathing it again this year for past several weeks (president of club that puts it on and committee chair). 

We didn't have near as many people out nor treaters as years past. Think all the "convenient and safe" trunk or treats going on over weekend is killing neighborhood functions (major pet peeve of mine)
My neighbor got a wig for his dog. In the dusk it really did look like a lion running around. He's the sweetest baby ever though. Name is ESOB (expensive son of b-). He has a sister named Maggie that thinks she's a lap dog (120# lap dog). And that's my son as a force wielding ninja rebel or something. We also gave out full size Worlds Finest Chocolate Carmel bars.


----------



## Robo56

LOL......That is what is considered a Trifle here in the US. That is a Trifle pedestal bowl. I have one just like it.....I picked a picture that had sponge cake, fruit and layers of whip cream.....the other pics had the gross custard and jello layers. Not a fan of custard or sprinkles in Trifle. It is something I rarely make and if I do I make one with white sponge cake, strawberry’s and whip cream......so it would be a layered strawberry shortcake in essence or strawberry Trifle....which ever you choose to call it.

Schumigirl your description of a Trifle and the box ingredients are not at all appealingly....I get why you don’t like it......I would not like layers of alcohol soaked sponge cake, custard, jello and whip cream and sprinkles either.

I watched an English baking show the other day and the contestants had to make these massive Victorian meat pies in decorative crusts and a side of meat jelly (aspic). One of the judges took a big bit of the meat jelly and said how lovely it was.....had to turn the channel on that one.

In the Sixties every house wife had a jello mold for making their favorite jello concoctions as well as the quick meal favorite goulash. You will never find that in my house or spam either. Disgusting.

Now time to take down all the Halloween decorations and put up Christmas. Nice part about that is  I have two trees up already just have to take the Halloween decorations off them.

Schumi did you find your tree?

Monykalyn that dog does look like a lion. Your sons ninja costume is impressive.


----------



## Robo56

A 6 foot Chicago Bear came to the door....it was grandson.

Great nephew was a Reaper


Later in the evening I heard little nephew call me and I turned around and this was my surprise


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Fake or real Mac?



Fake

We don't like having a real tree
But the cats do


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Cool rainy day here. Had to have middle at school by 6:50 am for her envirothon competition, then had to wake middle up at 7:30 (he's usually up by 7 on his own). He then asked to be taken to school instead of walking to bus stop as it started to rain. Oh and we got woken by a 230 am prankster ringing doorbell. Did manage to snag a 1900 PF breakfast for my niece (saw TP alert for a BoG dinner but it was already gone).
> So much to do today but I've crawled back into bed for now...
> 
> Ew no wonder Schumi doesn't like trifle! And just no to the molded jello things with random fruit (or vegetables) in them! But that reminds me I need to make some pumpkin pie bread.
> 
> Wingapalooza this weekend! Lots of chicken wings to be had! Last year raised over $70k for children's charities. DH has been living/breathing it again this year for past several weeks (president of club that puts it on and committee chair).
> 
> We didn't have near as many people out nor treaters as years past. Think all the "convenient and safe" trunk or treats going on over weekend is killing neighborhood functions (major pet peeve of mine)
> My neighbor got a wig for his dog. In the dusk it really did look like a lion running around. He's the sweetest baby ever though. Name is ESOB (expensive son of b-). He has a sister named Maggie that thinks she's a lap dog (120# lap dog). And that's my son as a force wielding ninja rebel or something. We also gave out full size Worlds Finest Chocolate Carmel bars.



Pumpkin Pie bread sounds lovely!!!! and Wingapalooza sounds like somewhere I want to be.......lol.......but hope it beats last years amount for such a good cause 



Robo56 said:


> LOL......That is what is considered a Trifle here in the US. That is a Trifle pedestal bowl. I have one just like it.....I picked a picture that had sponge cake, fruit and layers a whip cream.....the other pics had the gross custard and jello layers. Not a fan of custard or sprinkles in Trifle. It is something I rarely make and if I do I make one with white sponge cake, strawberry’s and whip cream......so it would be a layered strawberry shortcake in essence or strawberry Trifle....which ever you choose to call it.
> 
> Schumigirl your description of a Trifle and the box ingredients are not at all appealingly....I get why you don’t like it......I would not like layers of alcohol soaked sponge cake, custard, jello and whip cream and sprinkles either.
> 
> I watched an English baking show the other day and the contestants had to make these massive Victorian meat pies in decorative crusts and a side of meat jelly (aspic). One of the judges took a big bit of the meat jelly and said how lovely it was.....had to turn the channel on that one.
> 
> In the Sixties every house wife had a jello mold for making their favorite jello concoctions as well as the quick meal favorite goulash. You will never find that in my house or spam either. Disgusting.
> 
> Now time to take down all the Halloween decorations and put up Christmas. Nice part about that is  I have two trees up already just have to take the Halloween decorations off them.
> 
> Schumi did you find your tree?
> 
> Monykalyn that dog does look like a lion. Your sons ninja costume is impressive.




That would usually be known as Pork Pie and actually are very nice.......just not the aspic on it`s own..........yep, spam is gross. As is what is called corned beef in this country.......not like US corned beef at all.........

Have found our tree thanks.....but as it`s a 12 foot one they had to order another one in......so it`ll be here next week sometime I believe.......we are fake tree people for our inside trees.......we do have two real ones outside, one half way up the drive and a smaller one sitting in the porch area.......


Ended up not going out today at all.........weather is grey.......just grey.......and DH wasn't feeling that brilliant......so he has slept along one of the settees most of the day.......appearing only to eat and drink tea......he`s feeling better now though.......

I`m off out tonight.........so they`re having the usual Wednesday night dish of southern fried chicken........I prepare it, Tom cooks it........I eat out tonight......no alcohol as I`m driving...........

Almost dark out now...........


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Fake
> 
> We don't like having a real tree
> But the cats do




I think Michaels and maybe also AC Moore has them on sale now.  At least where I live.


----------



## Robo56

Fake trees in my house. Allergies can not take the real ones.


----------



## Charade67

Just got notice that my daughter’s school is on lockdown. Don’t know the reason.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all is okay and the lockdown is over.  Hope DD is safe and you get word soon Charade.


----------



## Chuckers

Oh no! Hope all is okay and it doesn't last long, @Charade67


----------



## Charade67

The lockdown was brief. I still don't know exactly what prompted it. All they will tell us is that there was police activity in the area.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _I need to buy a new Christmas tree this year
> Looking for sales on them _


I’ve needed a new one for about 3 years but every year I make it go a bit longer so I can spend it on something else.
This year the boy is talking about trading in his old truck and my car on a rogue so probably no tree again. Oh well! Let me know if you find a killer deal


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The lockdown was brief. I still don't know exactly what prompted it. All they will tell us is that there was police activity in the area.



How scary! Glad it was over very quickly and all worked out ok........



Thursday again..........can’t believe how quickly the days are passing........this time of year always seem to fly and October always seems to pass before I know it  ......but with the December trip coming ever closer I expected time to drag........but, so far so good........

Think we’re all sorted though......may need to get DS a few bits, but we’re ok........

DH and I are off out for the day to a shopping Mall couple of hours away from us.........so I’m sure a nice lunch will be on the cards too.........raining at the moment, but should dry up and just be cold........but we’ll be inside so weather won’t matter.........

Have a great Thursday


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, a very foggy early morning.  Less than a mile visability.


----------



## Lynne G

Ahhh, the winds of time.  Yesterday, the northern wind was blowing, and it was 38 when I commuted.  Today, the southern wind is blowing, and we have 58 degrees.  And, as shown above, though not that good, we are socked in with some thick fog.  By sun up, it will be clear, and a mostly cloudy day.  Rain can arrive in the evening, but that's fine.  We'll be watching Thor.

Have a great day homies, and quench your thirst.  For me, tTime for tea.  It's a Thursday, and it feels like it.


----------



## Chuckers

It's THURSDAY!!!!! 

@Lynne G That's an awesome picture!

@Charade67 Glad it was a short lock down and it wasn't because it was something happening in the school!


----------



## Chuckers

The number *66*:


Is a spheric number - meaning it is made up of the product of 3 prime numbers, in this case, 2 x 3 x 11.
Is a triangular number - You can arrange 66 dots into an equilateral triangle (pyramid). 11 dots per side. 
Is a hexagonal number - you can arrange 66 dots into increasingly large hexagrams that all have one dot in common. 
Is a semi-meandric number - I looked that up and have no idea what it means.. concept is too heavy for this early in the morning.
Is a semi-perfect number - See entry for semi-meandric above.
Is a palindromic number - can be read forwards and backwards.
is a repdigit number - meaning it's made up of the same digit repeated
Is the number of laps in the Spanish Grand Prix.
Is the number of a very famous roadway in the United States - Route 66.
Is the designation of 36 US state and 2 territorial highways.

Florida's State Road 66 is part of the "Florida Cracker Trail" and goes nowhere near Orlando.. WHICH IS WHERE I WILL BE IN 66 DAYS!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lost count on Halloween but from counting the remnants of last box of goodies, I'd say just shy of 130 monsters. It was damp & really cold.  I was sneezing all day, thought from allergies but by end of evening realized I managed to catch something nasty.  When i don't eat something is dreadfully wrong lol.





tink1957 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone
> 
> Quiet night here...made chilli and now enjoying a glass of wine after dinner.
> 
> Cool pumpkins Lynne.
> 
> I never met a dessert that I didn't like, love trifle, carrot cake and banana bread...i'll take Carole's share



I'm with you.  Unless there is frisky coconut on top of the icing.  Textural thing for me but I'll scrape it of just to be polite 



macraven said:


> _Kids started ringing the doorbell about 4:30
> 
> Turned off the porch lights at 8:30
> 
> Only a couple candy bars left
> 
> We get car loads from outside the neighborhood
> They start at our hoa and then on to another one
> Lol
> 
> Families in our neighborhood have younger kids and most dressed up in full costumes
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Just in case I ran out of candy bars, I had money to give out ......always thinking ahead just in case_



Oooh, know where i heading next year.  The $ houses were da bomb back in the day!



schumigirl said:


> You’re the first person I know loves both........lol......well, Janet of course........but I think I may even try Janet’s as her baking sounds lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Trifle is generally thought of as a 1970’s outdated dish your grandmother would serve........base is jelly (jello) with soaked sponge, kind of like pound cake or lady fingers put in jelly before it sets......this is what grossed me out about it.... then custard on top once jelly sets and cream on top of custard with coloured sprinkles on the very top......that’s the traditional UK old style.......even worse some made it with sherry.......I like alcohol, but hate hate hate it in desserts.........so it was never something I would eat......
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol......you are welcome to my share Vicki.......I always take a good portion!!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a very fancy dish and not what folks here would associate as “trifle” certainly now it can be made fancier and so many different flavours.......Internet is full of fancy pics...........but those bits of cake in the jelly ugh.........not for me.........I’ll try and find a picture of the 1970’s plain trifle I despise so much.........
> 
> Your table above looks so good though



Enough liquor to wet the cake makes everything slide down easier . No jello in mine, don't think I've ever seen it prepared that way.   

Those poke cakes wherein u'd pour jello into the holes always puzzled me

One of my kids likes a dessert wherein you dip oreo cookies in milk, then layer it in a trifle bowl with a cool whip.  Let it sit overnight & it transforms.  Can't say it's my favorite but i try to hit all the buttons when they ask.



Charade67 said:


> That picture reminds me of the molded geletin desserts that were popular in the 70’s. Ewww.......
> I really don’t like Jell-O anyway.
> 
> 
> I just did a Google search, I had forgotten that there were also molded Jell-O salads. I think I’m going to be ill now.



Had to be scary when u got the notice re the school, eek. 

Jello = being sick in my book.  First thing they toss at you.  Not big on it in general.  My Mom would ask for one of those molds for thanksgiving (raspberry jello, nuts, cranberries) in lieu of sauce.  Haven't made since she went into nursing home as nobody else like it lol

My fav jello dessert is strawberry pretzel salad. 




Lynne G said:


> Yay!  That means it's the first day of November.  And it's cool.  Went down to 34 last night.  Ahhh, the winter is coming.  Don't say the s word.  Not ready for that anytime soon.
> 
> Yeah, I was never a fan of jello with whip cream or any of those layered desserts.  Yeah, those molded jello with stuff in it was ewww for sure Charades.  Ahhh the 70's.  I'm glad to forget some of the fads we had then.
> 
> I think we had around 16.  That is generally normal for us.  I like how the teen stayed on the street, and adult came to the door and shouted back what candy I had, then took it for her and another kid.  Yeah, all should come to the door.  Not cool in my book.  Oh well, I let him take 3.  Enjoyed some of the costumes.  Little 4 year old neighbor was a chocolate chip cookie.  She was so cute.  And the little guy other neighbor was a shark.  Some creative stuff too.  Little one went out with her friends.  She was a teen cartoon character, but the name or show I can never get stuck in my head.  She dropped her bag, took a hot shower, and was in bed before me.  By 6 last night, it was 49 degrees.  A chilly Halloween night, but at least the wind was around 5 mph, so not very windy, and clear, so not wet as well.
> 
> Time for a very large cup of tea.  It's going to be a cool day, 59 by 3pm.  Heavier coat worn this morning.  And, enjoyed a heated seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is Wednesday, and if Keisha or others are in a sugar coma, it's hump day, the day of the week that we need to get by to see the week-end.  And ours should be wet, than lovely.  This cold snap will end with warm air bringing rain by Friday.
> 
> Enjoy and relax..... only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> days until Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeHe, I need more tea.





macraven said:


> _I need to buy a new Christmas tree this year
> Looking for sales on them _



Try JCP catalog, picked up a johnathan Adler one this time last year for 3/4 off.  It's a beauty.  Always did mountain kings but took one back that i purchased.  Apparently, they sold the name & quality is way of



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 280972
> A 6 foot Chicago Bear came to the door....it was grandson.
> 
> Great nephew was a Reaper
> View attachment 280973
> 
> Later in the evening I heard little nephew call me and I turned around and this was my surprise
> View attachment 280974



Great costumes!  We saw lots of those heads this year, bet they were hot!


----------



## Squirlz

tinydancer09 said:


> I’ve needed a new one for about 3 years but every year I make it go a bit longer so I can spend it on something else.
> This year the boy is talking about trading in his old truck and my car on a rogue so probably no tree again. Oh well! Let me know if you find a killer deal


We got a nice pre-lit artificial one for half price at Home Depot's Black Friday sale. Ordered on line, free shipping, about  $90.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Jello = being sick in my book.  First thing they toss at you.  Not big on it in general.



Yes, exactly! I think of Jell-O as hospital food. My mom has been on and out of the hospital so much (cancer survivor) that I just got sick of seeing Jell-O. 


The lockdown yesterday was precautionary. There was an alleged home invasion in a nearby neighborhood. 

I just finished eating Chinese food. Here is my fortune cookie.


----------



## macraven

_Enjoyable vacation to me means someone will surprise me and clean my house 

I love those types of "vacations " from chores _


----------



## Chuckers

I really can't eat Jell-o anymore.. or popsicles. I had gastric bypass surgery in 2015 and for 2 weeks all I could eat was basically sugar free Jell-o and sugar free popsicles.. If I never eat those again, I'll be happy.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Monykalyn that dog does look like a lion. Your sons ninja costume is impressive.


Thanks! love seeing kids costumes!



keishashadow said:


> My fav jello dessert is strawberry pretzel salad.


yes this wonderful thing is why I gained weight the first time I did nursing home consulting. It is a great thing to have on spring menus for all the residents that need to gain some weight. Think its 1000 calories per piece and worth every bite (until jeans don't fit).

Cool pic Lynne!- we had thick fog this am too, as we swung from cold to warm with 90% humidity.

Yay for Thursday? Still working on third cup of coffee. Will need it to get through afternoon.

Talked to niece last night about her upcoming trip. Her daughter is so excited to be going she is counting hours LOL. 6-7 is great kids age to go. REally hope I can snag a princess meal for them!


----------



## macraven

_heat wave tomorrow !!
_
_well, at least for me as it will be in the 70's_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I got up way too early today. Busy morning - I have to drop the car at the shop, take husband to work, take daughter to school, take cat to vet, and take me to the dentist. After all of that I need to stop bt Walmart and pick up a few things.

I have been inspired by Chuckers to do my own countdown. Mine won’t be nearly as entertaining though.  How many weeks until my vacation?


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Another countdown.  Yay!  Charade.  Sounds like you have a very busy Friday.  Hope all goes well, and you get a rest this afternoon.

Still foggy this morning, but not nearly as thick as yesterday.  So nice to not have a cold overnight.  59 start to another 70 degree day.  Then, the cold air comes.  With rain.  Oh well.  We're getting 2 excellent fall days, with yesterday and today, warmer and beautiful sun.  












  yes, it's Friday, and I am so happy.  and yeah,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, went to the Thor fan night.  The popcorn was not very good, and not even hot.  Very little eaten.  The coin and cup are nice enough.  Was that real 3D.  Eh, glad I did not pay for that for the Star Wars movie coming up next month.  Thor was okay.  The CGI scenes were pretty good.  The story, eh, was good enough.  Funny, little one said some of the laugh parts seemed forced.  Some of the scenes were mildly funny, but it was a dark movie over all.  Glad we saw it?  I guess so.  Older one is a huge comic fan.  For a Thursday night, the theater was packed.  Nice thing is they opened the doors over an hour earlier, so people just poured in up until the movie started.  No line or seat saving.  HeHe, little one played on her phone so much, her phone died, and had to use mine.  I warned her she'd better not put any crap on it.  Got older one to play the game she was playing, so they were both on phones while waiting for the movie.  And of course, when we got home, little one had soup.  Seems the early dinner and icky popcorn was not enough food.  Older one and I went to bed.  It felt like a long day.

So, it's Friday.  Iced tea it is, and ready for the week-end.  DH has to get up early, but not me or the kids.  That deserves a yahoo!  


And it's my countdown:






 and that means


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I got up way too early today. Busy morning - I have to drop the car at the shop, take husband to work, take daughter to school, take cat to vet, and take me to the dentist. After all of that I need to stop bt Walmart and pick up a few things.
> 
> I have been inspired by Chuckers to do my own countdown. Mine won’t be nearly as entertaining though.  How many weeks until my vacation?



Good for you! (I don't whether my countdown is actually entertaining or annoying, but it makes me happy and that's what matters  )


----------



## Chuckers

*65...* 

That was the year I was born.. 1965... yes, I'm old..  but I'm still a kid because I only have 65 days until I am in Orlando and riding the wonderful, fun rides at Universal!!! My inner child is going to explode with happiness!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Another countdown.  Yay!  Charade.  Sounds like you have a very busy Friday.  Hope all goes well, and you get a rest this afternoon.
> 
> Still foggy this morning, but not nearly as thick as yesterday.  So nice to not have a cold overnight.  59 start to another 70 degree day.  Then, the cold air comes.  With rain.  Oh well.  We're getting 2 excellent fall days, with yesterday and today, warmer and beautiful sun.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's my countdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that means




We've got the same type of weather.. 61 this morning up to 70 today.. very weird for November!!

I want to see Thor. I really enjoy the Marvel Universe movies and I was never a comic book collector. I just enjoy the story and the spectacle. Of course, Chris Helmsworth and Chris Evans don't hurt either


----------



## macraven

_weather nice here for a november_


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Well, went to the Thor fan night.  The popcorn was not very good, and not even hot.  Very little eaten.  The coin and cup are nice enough.  Was that real 3D.  Eh, glad I did not pay for that for the Star Wars movie coming up next month.  Thor was okay.  The CGI scenes were pretty good.  The story, eh, was good enough.  Funny, little one said some of the laugh parts seemed forced.  Some of the scenes were mildly funny, but it was a dark movie over all.  Glad we saw it?  I guess so.  Older one is a huge comic fan.  For a Thursday night, the theater was packed.  Nice thing is they opened the doors over an hour earlier, so people just poured in up until the movie started.  No line or seat saving.  HeHe, little one played on her phone so much, her phone died, and had to use mine.  I warned her she'd better not put any crap on it.  Got older one to play the game she was playing, so they were both on phones while waiting for the movie.  And of course, when we got home, little one had soup.  Seems the early dinner and icky popcorn was not enough food.  Older one and I went to bed.  It felt like a long day.



I went to a normal showing of Thor and loved it...the first Guardians of the Galaxy has been my favorite, but this one rates real close, possibly even tops it...will have to watch again to decide. There were more comic book references in this movie (easter eggs) than any I have seen before...I mean spot-on references. All the Jack Kirby inspired design work just put it over the top.

Well, it's Friday and I am lounging around. Gonna go help with pre-game meal this afternoon, before first playoff game of the season. So, funny thing I noticed looking at the AP Top 10 football rankings....our bracket is divided East and West (the eventually winner from the East will play the winner of the West for the State Championship)...the number 1 team (and only undefeated team) is from the East...the rest of the Top 10 (we're number 2) are all from the West. It makes me wonder if the number 1 team is that good, or they just did not have the level of competition to play against. Time will tell.


----------



## Lynne G

wagman67 said:


> I went to a normal showing of Thor and loved it...the first Guardians of the Galaxy has been my favorite, but this one rates real close, possibly even tops it...will have to watch again to decide. There were more comic book references in this movie (easter eggs) than any I have seen before...I mean spot-on references. All the Jack Kirby inspired design work just put it over the top.
> 
> Well, it's Friday and I am lounging around. Gonna go help with pre-game meal this afternoon, before first playoff game of the season. So, funny thing I noticed looking at the AP Top 10 football rankings....our bracket is divided East and West (the eventually winner from the East will play the winner of the West for the State Championship)...the number 1 team (and only undefeated team) is from the East...the rest of the Top 10 (we're number 2) are all from the West. It makes me wonder if the number 1 team is that good, or they just did not have the level of competition to play against. Time will tell.




Yeah, I really liked the first Guardians, but this one was not one of my favorites.  Older one really liked it, but he is a huge comic book guy, as I said before.  He told me the story about the Norse references and I will say, the action was pretty good.  Glad you got to see it too.  Rotten Tomatoes has a 90 or so good rating, so I guess lots of people like the movie.  

Good luck with Football tonight.  Hope they win the first playoff game.


----------



## Squirlz

We leave for Universal 4 weeks from tomorrow!  And I get to get my eyeball sanded in about 2 hours.  Hoping to get rid of the blurriness in my left eye.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> We leave for Universal 4 weeks from tomorrow!  And I get to get my eyeball sanded in about 2 hours.  Hoping to get rid of the blurriness in my left eye.



Good luck with the sanding! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Charade67

Okay, who accidentally turned fall off? My weather app says 77 but it feels warmer outside. 
I got everything I needed to get done today except get the cat to the vet. He wanted no part of.   It. He kept running away and hiding when I tried to put him in his carrier. Thankfully this wasn’t a life and appointment.  The dentist visit was good. Almost 50 years and still no cavities. 
I’ve got an hour to rest and then I have to go pick up daughter, husband, and car.


----------



## Chuckers

Ugh.. I am SO tired.. I don't know how I am going to get through the rest of my work day AND a 4 hour shift at GameStop tonight... I've already taken a 5 hour energy and it is NOT working.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> We leave for Universal 4 weeks from tomorrow!  And I get to get my eyeball sanded in about 2 hours.  Hoping to get rid of the blurriness in my left eye.



Good luck with the eye..........it’s not the most pleasant thing to get done.......never experienced it, but had to take mum to get hers done couple of years back........



Had lovely couple of days in the big City..........stayed overnight and did some good shopping.........most of the Christmas lights are up and the skating rink has been set up.......although it’s far too early to be thinking of Christmas, it was lovely to see........

Some of you know I’ve been looking for a new settee for the main sitting room, been looking forever.......finally found it. Total change of colour scheme though, so we needed new carpeting in that room anyway......it’s not a room that suits wooden flooring which I do like......so will order carpet for beginning of January and suite comes end of Jan. 

Happy to find exactly what I wanted.........

So cold here today..........very chilly........and it’s Bonfire Night this weekend.......fireworks going off all over the place......some sound like they belong in a war zone! 

Lazy Friday night........DH has driven to nearest town to get us Indian takeout as we’re not long home..........no cooking tonight.........

Have a good one..........


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>



_i was thinking about you when i watched the games...._


_how is the recovery going in your area?_
_did you get your cousins house worked on yet?_


----------



## Squirlz

Chuckers said:


> Good luck with the sanding! Hope you heal quickly!


I wasn't bad!  I didn't feel a thing.  He put a contact like cover over my eye and said the most pain would likely come after a half hour, but nothing yet.  I'm glad to get that out of the way.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i was thinking about you when i watched the games...._
> 
> 
> _how is the recovery going in your area?_
> _did you get your cousins house worked on yet?_



It was SOOO COOL! 1st Astros Championship!!! My dad took me to *ONE *Astros game in 1967-(the ONLY game he ever took me to)- and I've been hooked since! A miracle I didn't have a stroke while watching the games. 

Very Slow...(The recovery. We did find a temporary apartment last week for him...I'm gonna be "subsidizing" him about a grand over the next two months, but we had to have a break. Daughter #2 and her whole family are still here...probably another few weeks. About half of everything she owns is in my garage, yard, shop and/or house!)


----------



## keishashadow

Rewatching the original IT whilst clearing out the emails that have piled up last few days. It is holding up well enough .

Lynne - did you see the SW/DC blue Friday info is out?  Once again it's BOGO half off vs 'free' grrr for SW/A APs.  Need to figure out which deal would be better to take GD in Feb for the swim.  Need at least 2 swim, i could do the day guest.  Have a feeling the up to $110 discount will do me no good since winter rates are same price as the discount has been in past.



Charade67 said:


> Yes, exactly! I think of Jell-O as hospital food. My mom has been on and out of the hospital so much (cancer survivor) that I just got sick of seeing Jell-O.
> 
> 
> The lockdown yesterday was precautionary. There was an alleged home invasion in a nearby neighborhood.
> 
> I just finished eating Chinese food. Here is my fortune cookie.



Aw, hope she's doing well now!  That is truly an ordeal for her & the family.



Chuckers said:


> I really can't eat Jell-o anymore.. or popsicles. I had gastric bypass surgery in 2015 and for 2 weeks all I could eat was basically sugar free Jell-o and sugar free popsicles.. If I never eat those again, I'll be happy.



Hmm never had a sugar free frozen treat, have a feeling that is a good thing.

I was never so happy to see the mr appear with a mcdonalds smoothie for me

Food still not appealing, I'll probably gain weight from the frozen stuff as Monyk mentions below lol



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks! love seeing kids costumes!
> 
> 
> yes this wonderful thing is why I gained weight the first time I did nursing home consulting. It is a great thing to have on spring menus for all the residents that need to gain some weight. Think its 1000 calories per piece and worth every bite (until jeans don't fit).
> 
> Cool pic Lynne!- we had thick fog this am too, as we swung from cold to warm with 90% humidity.
> 
> Yay for Thursday? Still working on third cup of coffee. Will need it to get through afternoon.
> 
> Talked to niece last night about her upcoming trip. Her daughter is so excited to be going she is counting hours LOL. 6-7 is great kids age to go. REally hope I can snag a princess meal for them!



I wonder who dreamed up that combination, should've won a prize . Another goodie is ambrosia (with the whipped cream & marshmallows, various fruits including those healthy red dye #? Marischino cherries.



Chuckers said:


> Good for you! (I don't whether my countdown is actually entertaining or annoying, but it makes me happy and that's what matters  )



Yes, it's all about you lololol. Like your spirit, go for it.  BTW I'm finding it interesting


Chuckers said:


> *65...*
> 
> That was the year I was born.. 1965... yes, I'm old..  but I'm still a kid because I only have 65 days until I am in Orlando and riding the wonderful, fun rides at Universal!!! My inner child is going to explode with happiness!!!



Age is but a number.  I know 20-somethings that are old in spirit.  PS I own stuff older than you, including comic books 



Chuckers said:


> We've got the same type of weather.. 61 this morning up to 70 today.. very weird for November!!
> 
> I want to see Thor. I really enjoy the Marvel Universe movies and I was never a comic book collector. I just enjoy the story and the spectacle. Of course, Chris Helmsworth and Chris Evans don't hurt either



In another day & age they'd call them both "dreamy". Equal opportunity hunks but mr Evans doesn't quite float my boat, not edgey enough.



wagman67 said:


> I went to a normal showing of Thor and loved it...the first Guardians of the Galaxy has been my favorite, but this one rates real close, possibly even tops it...will have to watch again to decide. There were more comic book references in this movie (easter eggs) than any I have seen before...I mean spot-on references. All the Jack Kirby inspired design work just put it over the top.
> 
> Well, it's Friday and I am lounging around. Gonna go help with pre-game meal this afternoon, before first playoff game of the season. So, funny thing I noticed looking at the AP Top 10 football rankings....our bracket is divided East and West (the eventually winner from the East will play the winner of the West for the State Championship)...the number 1 team (and only undefeated team) is from the East...the rest of the Top 10 (we're number 2) are all from the West. It makes me wonder if the number 1 team is that good, or they just did not have the level of competition to play against. Time will tell.



The mr informed me i had 3 days to recouperate, tomorrow he is dragging me out of house by my hair if necessary to see the movie.  I'm seeing great reviews



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I really liked the first Guardians, but this one was not one of my favorites.  Older one really liked it, but he is a huge comic book guy, as I said before.  He told me the story about the Norse references and I will say, the action was pretty good.  Glad you got to see it too.  Rotten Tomatoes has a 90 or so good rating, so I guess lots of people like the movie.
> 
> Good luck with Football tonight.  Hope they win the first playoff game.



I never have gotten all the way thru the 1st Guardian movie, have fallen asleep every time.  Now, the latest, i love it!  Have lost count how many times I've seen it.



Squirlz said:


> We leave for Universal 4 weeks from tomorrow!  And I get to get my eyeball sanded in about 2 hours.  Hoping to get rid of the blurriness in my left eye.



Oh crap, have never heard it put quite like that.  I feel faint.



Chuckers said:


> Ugh.. I am SO tired.. I don't know how I am going to get through the rest of my work day AND a 4 hour shift at GameStop tonight... I've already taken a 5 hour energy and it is NOT working.



Looks like rigamortis has set in /\

Oh no you don't work @ GameStop.  How cool is that? Surprised our local one didn't have a big CoD promo today.

If you ever stumble across a Nintendo amiibo (non japanese) of Zelda Ocarina of Time, grab it!  Harder than hen's teeth (apologies to Monyk if that is un-PC) to find. Could resale for a bundle.  Did snag a goron's mask one last week @ BBuy, re-release.  It'll probably wind up being Jr's favorite Xmas present



Squirlz said:


> I wasn't bad!  I didn't feel a thing.  He put a contact like cover over my eye and said the most pain would likely come after a half hour, but nothing yet.  I'm glad to get that out of the way.



LASIK or cataracts?  U doing the numbing drops?  Always. Wondered how difficult it is have that eye held open.  Aversion to touching mine, could never get contacts to work.


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> LASIK or cataracts?  U doing the numbing drops?  Always. Wondered how difficult it is have that eye held open.  Aversion to touching mine, could never get contacts to work.



This was neither.  I've had cataract surgery in the other eye.  This was to remove something that grew unevenly in my line of sight.  They numbed it up real good and propped it open but I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> This was neither.  I've had cataract surgery in the other eye.  This was to remove something that grew unevenly in my line of sight.  They numbed it up real good and propped it open but I didn't feel a thing.



 Not feeling a thing is a _very good thing!_


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......hope you’re feeling better and get to see the movie........never quite got those movies...although you know Tom loves them  ..........I do quite fancy seeing the new IT movie........friend said it was a lot better than she expected and quite spooked her..........

Tom is still trying to get me to the cinema on an afternoon.........Murder on the Orient Express and Bad Moms Christmas are the favourites right now to see..........

Yep, I couldn’t do contacts either.........nope. Will stick to glasses.......only need them for reading and computer work.........

Now I’m wanting marshmallows! Love em.......... and I adore marischino cherries too.......I buy jars of them to put them in cocktails, usually at Christmas........and somehow they get eaten by someone.......


Got the plumber here fitting new radiator in utility room........once he’s gone, early lunch and out.......was raining all night but, drying up nicely.......and sun looks to be coming out.........

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## Charade67

Mornin’ everyone. Once again I am up way too early - especially for a Saturday. (I just heard my daughter complain “The sun isn’t even up yet.”) I’m taking her to a neighboring town about 20 minutes away so she can get some volunteer service hours for NHS.  She is going to be helping to prep, serve, and clean up for a charity pancake breakfast.

Chuckers - I find your countdowns to be very entertaining.

Wagman - Hope you had a win last night. Out team lost again. We are 5-5 so far.



Squirlz said:


> We leave for Universal 4 weeks from tomorrow!  And I get to get my eyeball sanded in about 2 hours.  Hoping to get rid of the blurriness in my left eye.



I’ll be following you 2 weeks later. Hope you got good results for the eye.

Buckeev. Congrats on the Astros win. Never thought I would be saying that. Then again, I grew up with the Atlanta Braves....



keishashadow said:


> Aw, hope she's doing well now!  That is truly an ordeal for her & the family.


 I was only 15 the first time she had cancer. She’s a 3 time survivor. She’s doing quite well all things considered. She will be 85 on her next birthday in June.

Almost time to get going. I think I see a nap in my near future.


----------



## schumigirl

Naps are always good Charade...........

I keep saying now I’m 50 I need them........lol.........any excuse! 



4 weeks today till we arrive in Orlando..........


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, so much for a late morning.  DH got me up at 5.  So, two loads of wash done, and baked a cake.  Today, on a beautiful fall day 20 year’s ago, older one was born.  So, Happy Birthday older one. Mom is happy, he wants to go out to eat where we all enjoy.  No home cooking for dinner. Yay!

Yeah Keisha, did see the Blue sales.  Not sure where we will be next year, but I think I got a good discount with my Super Gover on DC.  It is a platinum level one, and I am sure we had savings around $100 each time we went.  But, the BOGO free meals and tours was a better discount than I could get with the Super Grover in SW.  Orlando always draws us back.  Short 2 and 1/2 hour flight, and so many things to see and do.  Will broach the kids one day next week.  We have done the DC, AQ, SW, and BGT quite a few times.  One year, we used the Grover in SWSD while in SD Cali, then in the three Orlando parks and BGT too.  That was an awesome use of that pass.

Chuckers, hope it was successful and am very glad you had no pain.  

Have a great weekend everyone.  

Tick tock, 

 

and counting.


----------



## wagman67

Buckeev, congrats on the Astros win...I know that has to lift a lot of spirits right now.

Schumi, it is better to watch Comic Book movies when you get the inside jokes, but Thor:Ragnarok (which is still loaded with inside jokes) is pretty fun, whether you are a fan of the genre or not. I really enjoyed 'It', but I found it to be a lot more creepy than scary...not to say there were not a few jump-worthy moments.

Now, the update you guys get up for on Saturdays (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)...Friday Night Football Update:

Well, our boys got a bit of a life lesson last night: never think the other team is going to hand you a game, especially if you think you are better than they are.

We did not overlook them, but the opposing team came in with a brilliant plan...run a completely different offense than you have in the last 3 years. Yep, they completely took out all of the formations that we had on video, and effectively made us play a game against an unknown opponent, without knowing what they run....and then they studied the crap out of what we run.

They dominated the first half of play, and lead 10-7 at the break.

Then we flipped the script...our guys studied what they did in the first half and changed our defense....and then put in an offense they had practiced, but not really used.

Our boys completely shut them down, then put up 42 second half points to win 49-10.

It was like we watched the worth half of football they played all year, followed by the best half they played all year.

So, it is on the round 2, in which we face a known opponent, and a repeat of the game in which we had the bad mental error, a few weeks ago.


----------



## macraven

_Yay, your boys won!_


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Buckeev, congrats on the Astros win...I know that has to lift a lot of spirits right now.
> 
> Schumi, it is better to watch Comic Book movies when you get the inside jokes, but Thor:Ragnarok (which is still loaded with inside jokes) is pretty fun, whether you are a fan of the genre or not. I really enjoyed 'It', but I found it to be a lot more creepy than scary...not to say there were not a few jump-worthy moments.
> 
> Now, the update you guys get up for on Saturdays (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)...Friday Night Football Update:
> 
> Well, our boys got a bit of a life lesson last night: never think the other team is going to hand you a game, especially if you think you are better than they are.
> 
> We did not overlook them, but the opposing team came in with a brilliant plan...run a completely different offense than you have in the last 3 years. Yep, they completely took out all of the formations that we had on video, and effectively made us play a game against an unknown opponent, without knowing what they run....and then they studied the crap out of what we run.
> 
> They dominated the first half of play, and lead 10-7 at the break.
> 
> Then we flipped the script...our guys studied what they did in the first half and changed our defense....and then put in an offense they had practiced, but not really used.
> 
> Our boys completely shut them down, then put up 42 second half points to win 49-10.
> 
> It was like we watched the worth half of football they played all year, followed by the best half they played all year.
> 
> So, it is on the round 2, in which we face a known opponent, and a repeat of the game in which we had the bad mental error, a few weeks ago.




I kinda get the inside jokes.......but just not my thing.........I also am not a football fan at all....but glad your boys are doing well........



Saturday night over for us.......almost bedtime as it’s after midnight.........watched back to the future 3 then Scary Movie 2.......not the best one.......

Have a good one........


----------



## macraven

_Was 76 today and now it's 67

Great weather day

Will be pleasant weather here until Thursday and rain should happen 

And course that means temps will drop


Going into change of season soon_


----------



## Lynne G

In the 50’s for us today.  Yep, the nicer days are becoming less and less.  

So full.  Older one did not want me to tell wait staff it was his birthday.  Spoiled sport.  I did mention it while walking out.  He was annoyed.  I love being a mom.  Little one tried to punch him 20 times.  I think she got most of those punches in.  Sibling love.   

Quiet night, and it is raining.  Will go to sleep with hearing the rain.  May be raining all morning tomorrow too.  Well, we get another hour sleep, so hopefully the rain will move out before I am ready to venture out after waking up.

Have a sweet and quiet night homies.


----------



## macraven

_For Lynne's son 

I bet those 20 years have flown by for Lynne and the Mr

No longer a teenager and this year will fly by for him

I'm hitting the bed early tonight 
Now just hope I can fall asleep soon

Mr Mac and I booked a boat tour on the Tennessee river for tomorrow 

Foliage in full bloom and we hope to see a lot of red and orange coloring from the view on the boat

Will be in the upper 70's and no wind or rain



_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

That sounds like a lovely boat tour mac.........send some pictures pretty please........

Belated  to Lynne`s son, sorry I missed it yesterday.........it goes so quickly doesn't it..........hope he had a good day.......



Slightly delicate this morning.........wine was very nice last night........bacon sandwich helped though.......

Now making butternut squash soup for lunch, all veg is in oven roasting off first........and.....freshly baked (from a packet ) bread in oven too........should be nice though!

Have a great Sunday...........


----------



## PoohIsHome

Words I've been holding my breath to say since mid-summer........

We made it through football season with Corey coming out of it injury free!! We're at 12 days and counting.....12 days!!!

We're *supposed* to see low 70's here today and that's the last time we'll see 7's in the temps for a while. Supposed to have rain the next couple of days, which doesn't bode well for Tuesday with it being election day. VA is one of the only two states with a gubernatorial election this year, with NJ being the other. I'm hoping the rain doesn't keep voters away. I'm volunteering this year as an election officer at one of our polling places. It will be a very long day, but it should also be a very interesting experience. 

I know that my homies can relate. There's no way I can tell you just how ready this family is to escape to the vacation bubble. With the stresses the last couple of years with Corey's injuries, losing my mother-in-law to cancer, Tony's job demands......we need this time together.

12 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Pooh- those 12 days of waiting will fly by
Have a great vacation _


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  On standard time now.  Up at 5, which means I will be more awake when DH wakes me at 4 tomorrow.

Yay!  Wag report on football.  Great for the team to figure it out and win.

Yay!  Pooh’s football player did not get hurt this year.  12 days will fly by.

Yay!  Schumi is feeling better with all in the oven.  Wine will do that to ya the next morning.  

Yay!  Mac and the Mr.  Mac relaxing on a boat to see the beautiful colors of Fall.  Pictures!

Yay!  It is Sunday and waking the kids to do our errands.  The streets sound wet, so that rain that put us to sleep through the night has stuck around.  Hehe, little one now says she enjoys coffee.  Eh, getting to be an old lady at 16.  I will stick with tea.  I do drink coffee, but tea, good tea is my enjoyed drink.

Yay?  My first born is no longer a teen.  Thanks for all the birthday wishes.  He had a great day.  Let him play his new video game without having his annoying sibling around for most of the day.  Then a lush meal at the restaurant he likes, and a late night bedtime.  

With that, the tea should be done, and will clear my throat to be that mom that hollers get up.

Have a peaceful Sunday homies.  Later.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sounds like good weekends all around- winning games, no injuries, boat rides to see pretty fall colors, shopping and birthdays! Happy birthday to the no-longer-a-teen! 

Successful wingapalooza. Looks better than last year and we were busy - I've worked merchandise booth for past five years and his year we packed up the extra stuff in only 2 boxes! Usually have four or five.  MiL brought kids up for a bit- son helped out for about an hour with popcorn machine. Made egg casserole in crockpot overnight for breakfast this am.  Definitely need the coffee today!

Warm and humid today. Then cools off this week. 

I don't think hens have teeth but they can do some damage with heir beaks if they are unhappy


----------



## keishashadow

Really enjoyed Thor!  Love them including, however briefly, the Valkeries!  Red Robin 1st for dinner, usually inhale that Banzai burger but food still not tasting quite right.  Made a hot stir fry today, first time I've cooked dinner since last Saturday lol

Mac that is a  unique way to look at the leaves & you stayed afloat for bonus points 

.





schumigirl said:


> Janet......hope you’re feeling better and get to see the movie........never quite got those movies...although you know Tom loves them  ..........I do quite fancy seeing the new IT movie........friend said it was a lot better than she expected and quite spooked her..........
> 
> Tom is still trying to get me to the cinema on an afternoon.........Murder on the Orient Express and Bad Moms Christmas are the favourites right now to see..........
> 
> Yep, I couldn’t do contacts either.........nope. Will stick to glasses.......only need them for reading and computer work.........
> 
> Now I’m wanting marshmallows! Love em.......... and I adore marischino cherries too.......I buy jars of them to put them in cocktails, usually at Christmas........and somehow they get eaten by someone.......
> 
> 
> Got the plumber here fitting new radiator in utility room........once he’s gone, early lunch and out.......was raining all night but, drying up nicely.......and sun looks to be coming out.........
> 
> Have a great Saturday...........



Holding breath they don't totally screw up Murder on the Orient Express, interesting casting this time 'round.

Def check out the new IT!



Charade67 said:


> Mornin’ everyone. Once again I am up way too early - especially for a Saturday. (I just heard my daughter complain “The sun isn’t even up yet.”) I’m taking her to a neighboring town about 20 minutes away so she can get some volunteer service hours for NHS.  She is going to be helping to prep, serve, and clean up for a charity pancake breakfast.
> 
> Chuckers - I find your countdowns to be very entertaining.
> 
> Wagman - Hope you had a win last night. Out team lost again. We are 5-5 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be following you 2 weeks later. Hope you got good results for the eye.
> 
> Buckeev. Congrats on the Astros win. Never thought I would be saying that. Then again, I grew up with the Atlanta Braves....
> 
> I was only 15 the first time she had cancer. She’s a 3 time survivor. She’s doing quite well all things considered. She will be 85 on her next birthday in June.
> 
> Almost time to get going. I think I see a nap in my near future.



Oh my goodness, your Mom is truly warrior.



Lynne G said:


> In the 50’s for us today.  Yep, the nicer days are becoming less and less.
> 
> So full.  Older one did not want me to tell wait staff it was his birthday.  Spoiled sport.  I did mention it while walking out.  He was annoyed.  I love being a mom.  Little one tried to punch him 20 times.  I think she got most of those punches in.  Sibling love.
> 
> Quiet night, and it is raining.  Will go to sleep with hearing the rain.  May be raining all morning tomorrow too.  Well, we get another hour sleep, so hopefully the rain will move out before I am ready to venture out after waking up.
> 
> Have a sweet and quiet night homies.



Hehe girl power

Any idea how far out the AP discounts go now for DC?  I probably should give them a call tomorrow & give it a whirl but never have had much luck with Sea World phone operators



PoohIsHome said:


> Words I've been holding my breath to say since mid-summer........
> 
> We made it through football season with Corey coming out of it injury free!! We're at 12 days and counting.....12 days!!!
> 
> We're *supposed* to see low 70's here today and that's the last time we'll see 7's in the temps for a while. Supposed to have rain the next couple of days, which doesn't bode well for Tuesday with it being election day. VA is one of the only two states with a gubernatorial election this year, with NJ being the other. I'm hoping the rain doesn't keep voters away. I'm volunteering this year as an election officer at one of our polling places. It will be a very long day, but it should also be a very interesting experience.
> 
> I know that my homies can relate. There's no way I can tell you just how ready this family is to escape to the vacation bubble. With the stresses the last couple of years with Corey's injuries, losing my mother-in-law to cancer, Tony's job demands......we need this time together.
> 
> 12 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!



Yea!  I still have nightmares over the (now resolved) injuries each of my DS incurred during sports.   Shamefully, I'm skipping working the polls again this year but will vote.  Also, a volunteer.

An elected one nearby was arrested last general...she never showed up to meet the county person to open the polls!  Said she wasn't feeling well, didn't think it would be a problem lol. 




Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like good weekends all around- winning games, no injuries, boat rides to see pretty fall colors, shopping and birthdays! Happy birthday to the no-longer-a-teen!
> 
> Successful wingapalooza. Looks better than last year and we were busy - I've worked merchandise booth for past five years and his year we packed up the extra stuff in only 2 boxes! Usually have four or five.  MiL brought kids up for a bit- son helped out for about an hour with popcorn machine. Made egg casserole in crockpot overnight for breakfast this am.  Definitely need the coffee today!
> 
> Warm and humid today. Then cools off this week.
> 
> I don't think hens have teeth but they can do some damage with heir beaks if they are unhappy



Wingapalooza may be the best 'new' word I've heard in ages.


----------



## Lynne G

so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rain to start the day, wet roads to drive on, and a warmer start than the temperature yesterday.  Yep, and a wet day is in store.  Weather lady said thunderstorms will be rolling in this afternoon.  Hey, roll South of us, please.  

Yes, it is Monday., and the week-end is now a memory.  

Mac, did you see some pretty colored leaves yesterday?  How was the boat ride?

Wingapalooza.  Glad you have a great showing MonyK.  Hehe, the peck of a chicken.  Yeah, I bet they can do some damage with their beaks.  Hope your coffee was hot and plentiful.  Crock pot cooking is definitely for the week-end cooking.  Nice the kids helped out this year.

Poohs, hopefully you will be rain free tomorrow.  It will be a long day.  Older one and I will definitely vote.  We can walk to our polling place.  

Schumi, I am sure your soup and baked bread were lush.  Hope you had a nice Sunday.  I bet Kyle is really enjoying his new ride.

With that I need tea.  A gray start means more tea.  LOL


----------



## Chuckers

Hi kids!! Happy Monday!! So much reading to catch up on over the weekend. 

I saw Thor on Sunday and loved it! It is the best Thor movie and it almost feels like a reboot of the franchise. Thor is a bit different and well played. I really enjoyed the humor. It wasn't forced. I think one of the funniest sections was the meeting with Dr. Strange. REALLY well done. The surprise cameo got me.. I can't believe I haven't read about that on the internet already. Good kept secret. It took me a few minutes to figure out why the person looked so familiar. I am not a Jeff Goldblum fan, basically, I can't stand him... but he was enjoyable in the movie.


----------



## Chuckers

Dayco Products Part #89280 is an automatic belt tensioner:






Like the name says, this part is used to keep the tension on belts in motor assemblies. I wonder if any of the rides at Universal Orlando use this part, because that's where I'll be in 89280 seconds!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne 
Tennessee river had the best color display 

Perfect way to spend the day on the boat _


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK......glad the wingapalooza went well.......sounds like a good result for a good cause!

Janet.......I’m hoping for good things for this version of Orient Express......unsure of Branagh as Poirot at the moment............but, yes the cast looks good........glad you enjoyed the movie.......and hope food is getting better now........

Lynne......did have a nice Sunday thanks....and yep Kyle is still loving this car! I’m usually ok with wine and never get bad the next day.......usually.......but when you have as much as we did......well........all my own fault......

mac........that boat trip sounds just lovely! I love a little boat ride........we have the Norfolk broads close to us......lots of little waterways and narrow boats........we keep saying we’re going to hire one for a week.......you can stop off at hundreds of pubs and restaurants along the way........that’s my kind of boating!!  


Caught up on housework and ironing this morning........then went shopping and found the new drapes I’m going to have.......thought that would be more difficult,  need to wait four to six weeks for them to be made and delivered...problem we have is our whole back wall in that room is all glass......not a standard size window/French doors.........but sorted. 

Got some new pillows and towels too.......I’m lucky DH never minds coming shopping..........although he did ask me after an hour if I was sure I wasn’t a keen shopper.........bless him!! 

Turkey meatballs, pasta and sauce with some salad is dinner tonight.........it’s only 4.15 and I’m hungry already......will eat around 6.30 by time son gets home from work tonight........

Hope everyone’s good........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone .

Been decorating for Christmas. Decided to do a Harry Potter Gryffindor tree this year. Have a couple more trees to do.





Mac glad to hear you and Mr Mac had a good cruise yesterday.  The trees are all golden and red and beautiful. Did you all get the wind we were getting yesterday. It was blowing 16 mph out of the south. We took are sailboat up the Tennessee River in the Fall a number of years ago it was breathtaking.

To our Dis Texas family members my thoughts and prayers are with you. Another senseless tragic incident and innocent lives loss once again 

Charade67 so glad to hear all was well at your daughters school. We do live in perilous times and it is truely hard to balance the things that are happening in the world and still encourage all our children to be happy and enjoy life and not be fearful.

Happy dances for those who have trips coming up to Universal Chucker's, Lynne, Poohlshome, Schumigirl, Charade67 and Squirlz.

Keisha hope you feel better everyday.

Monykalyn congratulations on the success  of your wingapalooza event.

Happy late birthday wishes to your son Lynne


----------



## Chuckers

Cool tree @Robo56 - but it's still WAY too early for me to start thinking of Christmas!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, your trees are always so fun to see.  

Sigh, cannot quite get into Christmas yet.

eek, tomorrow is 45 days, and mouse full payment due.  Thankfully, the dark side is paid for, just have to pick up tickets for the kids from my ITT office a few days before we leave.  

Like seeing your countdown Chuckers.

Yeah, Robo, sadness for Texas.  Unspeakable sorrow.  Hugs to all those effected by this horrific act.   

Loving this warmer day, even if rainy and gray.  Tree I have outside my window is a lovely dark orange.  I love the fall colors.  Glad to hear Mac, you and the Mr. enjoyed your scenery and boat trip.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I've been feeling kind of blah for the past few days. Hope I'm not coming down with something. 
I was just entering receipts and balancing my checkbook when I realized that I accidentally transferred $500 into my daughter's account instead of the savings account. Glad I saw that before she did. 

Hubby is out watching Thor tonight. I'm not quite as into the superhero movies as he is. There are some I watch, but this one doesn't interest me. 

I love the Harry Potter tree.  I'm not sure how much we will decorate this Christmas since we will be gone a week in December. We bought a bunch of Christmas stuff on clearance last year, but will probably keep the decorating to a minimum this year. 
I had a horrible dream last week that Hallmark had decided to stop selling Christmas stuff. (I go to the Hallmark store every year the day after Christmas to buy ornaments at half price.)  In my dream they were only selling off their stock that was leftover from previous years. Santa came into the store looking for Christmas lights and they didn't have any.  Thankfully my husband woke me up before the nightmare could get any worse.


----------



## Lynne G

Odd dream Charade.  And hope your blah feeling is gone today.  Hope you are not coming down with a cold or something else.  

Have been on my older one.  Pollen is still thick in the air, and he's not medicating as routinely as he should.  Little one asked why his eye was red.  Yeah, that the allergies.  Only effects one eye for some reason.  That, and clogs his lungs and puffs up his face.  Yeah, we have Darth Vader in the house.

It's Tuesday, and much cooler.  40, and not going much higher.  And, was a red sunrise.  Ah, they are right.  Red skies in the morning, is a sailor's warning.  Rain is coming from the West and will give us wet, from lunchtime through the rest of the day.  Heavier jacket and rain coat ready.
















So, grab an umbrella, tell something in this SANS thread, and enjoy wine and a taco.  

Have a great day homies.  Tea for me.  Yep, it's ready.  Later.


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning Peeps!!

Track 61

Under the Waldorf-Astoria hotel in New York City sits an "abandoned" train station called Track 61. 






Unlike other “abandoned” train stations in the New York City area, the infamous Track 61 is supposedly still in use as a secret escape train for presidents visiting the city.
In 61 days, I'll be escaping Massachusetts for an awesome vacation at Universal!!

Kinda cool, huh?


----------



## macraven

_Good Tuesday morning to the homies 
_


----------



## kohlby

Happy Tuesday!

Looks like I have a lot to catch up on.   It seems to already be the holiday season here.    I just wanted to say hi since it's been a while since I checked in.  Life gets in the way but all is going well.


----------



## Metro West

Well...HHN is over and now the long wait starts until September. I wonder if they will have the Garage Sale again this year for passholders and employees...loved it two years ago. Many great bargains to be had.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, I thought I saw they were having the sale on my Facebook feed that shows stuff from the AP USO Facebook group.  I'll try to scroll down from where I saw the info.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, I thought I saw they were having the sale on my Facebook feed that shows stuff from the AP USO Facebook group.  I'll try to scroll down from where I saw the info.


 It was a lot of fun two years ago which was the first sale open to passholders. Of course the resellers came in and bought stuff in bulk so no one else could buy anything...really ticked me off. I hope they keep those people out.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro - from my Facebook page run by a USO TM -  he said November 13 from 9 to 12 is the exclusive USAP time.  It's in the TM parking lot.  TMs get first bid on the 12th.  Maybe you have a friend that can bring you to the TM one to cut down on the reseller hogs.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro - from my Facebook page run by a USO TM -  he said November 13 from 9 to 12 is the exclusive USAP time.  It's in the TM parking lot.  TMs get first bid on the 12th.  Maybe you have a friend that can bring you to the TM one to cut down on the reseller hogs.


 Unfortunately I have a meeting Monday morning so I won't be able to go that day. I'll have to wait until after work which would still be OK the first day but the items really thin out pretty fast.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Unfortunately I have a meeting Monday morning so I won't be able to go that day. I'll have to wait until after work which would still be OK the first day but the items really thin out pretty fast.



I hope you find stuff you want, even though can't go first thing in the morning.  Eh, if it's any help, I'm not a local, and never have visited around that time to take part in.


----------



## macraven

_It's now reruns of reruns of Law and Order on tv for me tonight 


Nice day in the 70's here for me

But the rain will come soon and temps will drop on the weekend

Boo Hoo ....._


----------



## macraven

_I need Robbie to live next door so she can teach me how to decorate my house!!!!


You come and I'll feed you !!!!!!!!!  _


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Wednesday.........

And cold but not freezing this morning.......looks to be nice once it gets light though. 

DS already left for work, DH still in bed.......will start the bacon soon........that always works to get him moving. 

Have an appointment this morning then plan to go to cinema, hopefully.......hate the cinema but looking forward to seeing this movie. Although Branagh’s fake French accent might be hard to take........will see. 

Then out tonight.........

Hope your Wednesday is a good one..........


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Robo56 That tree is awesome!!

@macraven Glad you enjoyed the cruise! 

@schumigirl Anxious to hear what you think about Murder on the Orient Express. We're looking forward to seeing it.

9 days homies, 9 days. I'm starting to take peeks at the weather and it's looking promising. I need to start thinking about possibly gathering things together to pack that we won't need between now and when we leave. If I can get me and Corey situated, Tony usually packs in something like 3.2 seconds. LOL!

Happy Wednesday! I'm trying to get my wits about me after being at a polling station yesterday from 5am to 8pm during the election. Yawn.  Hair appointment at 11:00 then some easy housework is the extent of my day.


----------



## Lynne G

Legally blonde.  And shorter hair.  Was told short hair was the fashion.  Yeah, not quite that short for me, and little one was horrified. She has her hair down to her tush. Her hair is layered, but the top layer is so short, to even it out, well not one strand of hair was cut.  She wants to color her hair, so I said for Christmas she could.  Lady that cuts our hair said no way would she color beautifully colored natural hair.  We'll see, maybe color that is not permanent.  Have seen quite a few green, purple, pink, light and dark blue hair.   Guess that the trend too?






Yes, it is Wednesday, and the camel reminder for all that we are half way to the week-end.  Yes, over the hump, and well, Friday will be here before you know it.  Hey Keisha --- Wednesday.  Hope you are bundled up, hard frost for us Friday into Saturday. 

No red sky this morning.  Just a peak or two of blue, among the white and gray clouds.

Bacon?  Yum, hope DH arose and enjoyed a lush breakfast Schumi.  Enjoy your night out.

Poohs, hoping you recovered after that long day.  Our polling place was not crowded.  Nothing very exciting on the ballot this year.  Nice to rest after haircut today.  Housework can wait.  Yawn indeed. 

We have some brightness finally.   The rain was cold yesterday, and heavy at times.  Little over an inch so far.  A shower or two is not ruled out today, but hey, just sporting 50 on the thermometer is welcome.  Barely 40 and rain was not.

With that, Mac is offering to cook, and  Robo is in decoration mode, and hopefully enjoying a large cup of coffee.

Me, tea of course.  May have to have a few cups this morning.  That time of year, the inside is too dry.  At least the burner was turned on yesterday, seems warmer today, so hoping when the weather gets much colder, which it will soon, that heater better pump warm air.  Was told to keep a blanket in my office.  Yeah, like I didn't already know that.  Blanket always in my office.  Getting old.  Sigh.

 Enjoy today!  And a big Wahoo for Pooh's countdown!!  9 is a wonderful number.  And yeah, last minute packing is the normal.


----------



## macraven

_Ok legally blonde, I'll fry the bacon but we need a clean up crew to get bacon grease off the stove top

Had my nails done 
Have my priorities...._


----------



## Lynne G

Clean up Crew. That's why we have kids and a DH.  LOL

Absolutely the right priority Mac.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning All! 

@schumigirl save me some bacon!!!  

@PoohIsHome yay for single digit count down!! 

Hope everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## Chuckers

*9
*
9 is an awesome number!

There were 9 rings of power in the Lord of the Rings Trilogy and there were 9 companions in the Fellowship of the Ring.
Any number is divisible by 9 if the individual digits repeatedly add up to 9:





482729235601 × 9 = 4344563120409 (4 + 3 + 4 + 4 + 5 + 6 + 3 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 4 + 0 + 9 = 45; 4 + 5 = 9)

There are 9 muses in Greek Mythology
There are 9 circles of hell in Dante's "Divine Comedy"
In the Christian Angelical Hierarchy, there are 9 choirs of Angels
In baseball, there are 9 innings in a standard game and 9 player positions on the field
"Revolution 9" is a Beatles song that contains a man's voice repeatedly saying 'Number 9'
Rotate it 180 degrees and you get a 6 - (180 is divisible by 9)
There are 9 justices on the Supreme Court
@PoohIsHome has 9 days until her vacation...

and...

I have 9 weeks until MY vacation!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am so glad yesterday is over. We got a call last night reminding us to vote. It was 15 minutes before the polls closed. When I went to vote I ran into a teacher from my daughter’s elementary school. I didn’t recognize her (daughter never had her for a teacher) but she remembered my daughter. She remembered her because of her hair. The hair hasn’t changed much since elementary school. 

Schumi - Hope the movie is good. I have been debating on seeing it. 

Pooh - 9 days! I’m so envious. I’m still counting weeks.  Wow, for being at the polling place so long. Mine was so quiet, I think I would have died of boredom if I had been there all day.

Lynne - My daughter has been talking about doing a Kool-Aid dye on her hair. I think she wants purple. 

Chuckers - Another great countdown.

Off to take the kid to school. Will check in later.


----------



## macraven

_You can neve go wrong with the color purple _


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _You can neve go wrong with the color purple _



Purple is my favorite color... did you know that it's also a favored color of insane people? Purple was originally the color of royalty and there was so much inbreeding among the royal families, that many went insane. Hence the insane liking the color purple.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi and purple.  Guess we all enjoy that color.  Not sure what color little one is thinking about.  Kool-Aid.  Hmmm..






   - loving all the countdowns.

Wahoo 9 and 9.  Great number for Poohs and Chuckers today.


----------



## Metro West

Weather has been beautiful here the last week and should continue this week...loving this time of year in Florida.


----------



## Squirlz

24 days until we leave for Universal and I really hope I feel better by then.  Tests are being done for a course of action.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> 24 days until we leave for Universal and I really hope I feel better by then.  Tests are being done for a course of action.



Sending positive, healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Chuckers

I was just thinking.. if UO did the Simpson's donut with chocolate frosting, I would be in trouble...


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> 24 days until we leave for Universal and I really hope I feel better by then.  Tests are being done for a course of action.




_as long as you aren't pregnant, you are fine.......
_
_wait....dudes don't get pg.._





_hope your tests find the issue and you will feel better soon_


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good vibes to Squirlz.  Hope they figure it out and you are feeling much better by the time vacation comes around.  Yay! for 24 days.


----------



## schumigirl

Definitely no to purple hair!!! I love all things purple, it’s my all time favourite colour......except, cars, bags and hair. 

Todd, keep that weather decent for when we arrive in 3 weeks........


Murder on the Orient Express was good. Not sure Johnny Depp was right to play the character he was playing, but......it was decent. Branagh was good, but he’s no Poirot........

The movie was beautifully filmed though. 

And best of all, the cinema was practically empty......around 15 people all scattered around, so no one sitting near us......no talkers, crunchers, slurpers, texters, rustlers, wrigglers, sniffers, coughers, whisperers or any other annoying traits that people in cinemas can have.........

Then nice meal out with friend........seafood tonight. 

Early night I think.........


----------



## Charade67

It is cold, dark, and rainy and I don’t want to leave my house. Unfortunately my daughter needs to be at tap class at 8:30. I really hate these late classes. 

Lynne - The Kool-Aid dye was really popular here a couple of year ago. I’m not sure if the kids are still doing it.

Squirlz - Well wishes to you. I hope you are feeling better before your trip. 

Schumi - I agree with you about purple hair and cars, but I do own a purple bag.  It has a subtle Mickey Mouse print. I bought it on our last trip to Disney.  I actually once accidentally dyed some of my hair purple.


----------



## Lynne G

That purse sounds lovely Charade.  

Enjoying coffee, gave one to little one, and will get one for older one when I see him later today.  It is 42, and overcast.  Gray, windy and cool.  Chilly. The wind is picking up as the Artic air mass arrives tomorrow.  Wind chills lowers the temp in the 20’s tomorrow.  Chilly for sure.

Thirsty Thursday, drink up homies.  The week is coming to an end.  May all remember the veterans and their service this weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

I'm in full on Thanksgiving prep now only interrupted by brief escapes here & for some reason a slew of medical appointments that were scheduled ages ago. Think it's a carryover of that use up the HSA $ before it expires thing & the annual checkups followed suit.

GD coming for dinner/sleepover/hang tomorrow for Veterans Day off school.  Think we'll make some cookies & freeze for holiday.  Offered McDonalds, ha, she asked for her favorite, my chicken soup.  Need to get cracking on that.

Yesterday laid my new area rug in LR.  Naturally, had to move all the furniture out.  Feeling that today lol.

Then went & picked up a 24# turkey which is thawing out already & another 4 breasts.  Since we take off for MCO following Saturday, only going to make another breast & a small ham which i still need to pick up.  Determined to cut back on the buffet I put out this year but still need enough for 19 hungry mouths, 20 if you count the dog 



macraven said:


> _It's now reruns of reruns of Law and Order on tv for me tonight
> 
> 
> Nice day in the 70's here for me
> 
> But the rain will come soon and temps will drop on the weekend
> 
> Boo Hoo ....._



It's going to be a robust 18 degrees here on Saturday am.




Lynne G said:


> Legally blonde.  And shorter hair.  Was told short hair was the fashion.  Yeah, not quite that short for me, and little one was horrified. She has her hair down to her tush. Her hair is layered, but the top layer is so short, to even it out, well not one strand of hair was cut.  She wants to color her hair, so I said for Christmas she could.  Lady that cuts our hair said no way would she color beautifully colored natural hair.  We'll see, maybe color that is not permanent.  Have seen quite a few green, purple, pink, light and dark blue hair.   Guess that the trend too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is Wednesday, and the camel reminder for all that we are half way to the week-end.  Yes, over the hump, and well, Friday will be here before you know it.  Hey Keisha --- Wednesday.  Hope you are bundled up, hard frost for us Friday into Saturday.
> 
> No red sky this morning.  Just a peak or two of blue, among the white and gray clouds.
> 
> Bacon?  Yum, hope DH arose and enjoyed a lush breakfast Schumi.  Enjoy your night out.
> 
> Poohs, hoping you recovered after that long day.  Our polling place was not crowded.  Nothing very exciting on the ballot this year.  Nice to rest after haircut today.  Housework can wait.  Yawn indeed.
> 
> We have some brightness finally.   The rain was cold yesterday, and heavy at times.  Little over an inch so far.  A shower or two is not ruled out today, but hey, just sporting 50 on the thermometer is welcome.  Barely 40 and rain was not.
> 
> With that, Mac is offering to cook, and  Robo is in decoration mode, and hopefully enjoying a large cup of coffee.
> 
> Me, tea of course.  May have to have a few cups this morning.  That time of year, the inside is too dry.  At least the burner was turned on yesterday, seems warmer today, so hoping when the weather gets much colder, which it will soon, that heater better pump warm air.  Was told to keep a blanket in my office.  Yeah, like I didn't already know that.  Blanket always in my office.  Getting old.  Sigh.
> 
> Enjoy today!  And a big Wahoo for Pooh's countdown!!  9 is a wonderful number.  And yeah, last minute packing is the normal.



I'm confused, who got the haircut?

Skip the kool-aid, google the horror stories.  If anything go with the OTC semi-permanent offerings but GD had that used at a salon for 2 teal highlights that grabbed her 'virgin' hair.  Took 3 years to grow it out lol, faded to a funky green - yuck.  Finally got her hair bobbed, couldn't stand it any longer.

Could go with a chunky peekaboo colored strip above each ear.  They have clip-in extensions too, a great way to try it out, non commitment.  



schumigirl said:


> Definitely no to purple hair!!! I love all things purple, it’s my all time favourite colour......except, cars, bags and hair.
> 
> Todd, keep that weather decent for when we arrive in 3 weeks........
> 
> 
> Murder on the Orient Express was good. Not sure Johnny Depp was right to play the character he was playing, but......it was decent. Branagh was good, but he’s no Poirot........
> 
> The movie was beautifully filmed though.
> 
> And best of all, the cinema was practically empty......around 15 people all scattered around, so no one sitting near us......no talkers, crunchers, slurpers, texters, rustlers, wrigglers, sniffers, coughers, whisperers or any other annoying traits that people in cinemas can have.........
> 
> Then nice meal out with friend........seafood tonight.
> 
> Early night I think.........



Dinner out - yea!

I'm happy enough to just stare at mr depp any chance i get . Not a fan of Branagh in general.  Think I'll wait for it to stream.  I like Josh Gad, saw an interview, looks like he's expanding from his comedic chops, curious to see if he nailed it.


----------



## wagman67

Good Thursday/Friday (yeah, still off for 4 more Fridays...woohoo) morning.

I hope you all are doing well....Squirlz, I hope you get to feeling better.

Schumi, heading out for the Orient Express tonight...wasn't thrilled to see Depp on the train (I like him, just not so much in something like this). I like a medium sized crowd in theaters...not too close, but enough to feel I am sharing an experience with others. I have seen Thor:Ragnarok twice, now...once with a good crowd and once with about 5 other people...second time was not as fun...the movie was still awesome, crown not so much.

Time to start prepping for the game tomorrow night: injury bug has struck our offensive line...largest player on the team (and left tackle) broke his hand, Sunday, and my son sprained his ankle on Monday. Still unsure if the big guy will be able to play, but they have kept my son out of drills all week and he should be mostly good tomorrow. I've been asked to run the scoreboard, which is okay, because it is supposed to finally be cold (kickoff expected to be mid-30's F)...and I will be warm.

Big, and quick moving, project was dropped on me this week, so I best get on that and stay busy today...take care.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday! And it's Payday because tomorrow is a bank holiday! WOOT WOOT! 

Orient Express looks interesting. I, actually, don't know the story, so the "who dun it" - whether the original or new, would be a surprise to me. I'm kinda over Johnny Depp in general and Josh Gadd tends to annoy me. I'll probably wait for it to come on cable.


----------



## Chuckers

Did you know that *5,097,600 *Indian Rupees equates to $78,423.89 USD? 

That's almost the cost of a one week vacation at Walt Disney World (moderate hotel w/meal plan). 

Luckily for me, in *5,097,600* seconds, I'll be at Universal Orlando!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, quite a haul for the gang.  We only do turkey white meat.  Not enough of us like the dark to buy a whole bird.  Only I got my hair cut.  Little one was like no way.  Even hair lady telling her where the hair length is popular got a big stink eye.  Yeah, I will ask if the hair lady has a not so permanent color.  She did use some of my blonde color on the ends of her hair a few years ago, when that was popular.  That has grown out, and last month got the layers to thin out her very fine, but thick hair.  All the soccer team wears a pony tail.  Hard, as all but one is blonde, so they all look alike.  Had to look at cleat color, but that does not work sometimes either.  Which reminds me, late fall tournaments are coming up soon, surprised little one has not asked for new cleats. 

Soup for breakfast.  Yeah, I am acting like little one.  We had Chinese food for dinner, and most of the soup was left over.  Do not mind reheating that.  Was tasty too.

Watching week day shows is a guilty pleasure.  Ah,  loving a Federal holiday.  It is that time of year, from the one in October, two in  November, one in December, two in January, and one in February.  It is the best 5 months of the year.  Then the long wait until Spring a break, then another long wait until end of May.  Ah, can you tell I still keep track of the days?  Hehe.

Countdown



Yep, more waiting than Keisha and Squirlz and Charade, but our countdown is counting down. Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I'm in full on Thanksgiving prep now only interrupted by brief escapes here & for some reason a slew of medical appointments that were scheduled ages ago. Think it's a carryover of that use up the HSA $ before it expires thing & the annual checkups followed suit.
> 
> GD coming for dinner/sleepover/hang tomorrow for Veterans Day off school.  Think we'll make some cookies & freeze for holiday.  Offered McDonalds, ha, she asked for her favorite, my chicken soup.  Need to get cracking on that.
> 
> Yesterday laid my new area rug in LR.  Naturally, had to move all the furniture out.  Feeling that today lol.
> 
> Then went & picked up a 24# turkey which is thawing out already & another 4 breasts.  Since we take off for MCO following Saturday, only going to make another breast & a small ham which i still need to pick up.  Determined to cut back on the buffet I put out this year but still need enough for 19 hungry mouths, 20 if you count the dog
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a robust 18 degrees here on Saturday am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused, who got the haircut?
> 
> Skip the kool-aid, google the horror stories.  If anything go with the OTC semi-permanent offerings but GD had that used at a salon for 2 teal highlights that grabbed her 'virgin' hair.  Took 3 years to grow it out lol, faded to a funky green - yuck.  Finally got her hair bobbed, couldn't stand it any longer.
> 
> Could go with a chunky peekaboo colored strip above each ear.  They have clip-in extensions too, a great way to try it out, non commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner out - yea!
> 
> I'm happy enough to just stare at mr depp any chance i get . Not a fan of Branagh in general.  Think I'll wait for it to stream.  I like Josh Gad, saw an interview, looks like he's expanding from his comedic chops, curious to see if he nailed it.



Medical checks must be the theme of everyone I’ve been talking to this week!!! Must be the time of year..........

We love turkey.........always remember my brothers and dad fighting over who got a leg! I eat anything off the turkey.......not fussy, long as it’s cooked right its all good for us! Turkey is a big hit in our house.......although it’s a Christmas Day meal for us over here traditionally........left overs for Boxing Day buffet and sandwiches! 

Josh Gad did indeed “nail it”..........I like him, and actually thought he did really well in a serious role, very different direction for him.........Branagh is definitely an acquired taste..........although Albert Finney isn’t my favourite Poirot, that particular movie is my favourite version of the film......amazing actors and can watch it again and again......



wagman67 said:


> Good Thursday/Friday (yeah, still off for 4 more Fridays...woohoo) morning.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well....Squirlz, I hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> Schumi, heading out for the Orient Express tonight...wasn't thrilled to see Depp on the train (I like him, just not so much in something like this). I like a medium sized crowd in theaters...not too close, but enough to feel I am sharing an experience with others. I have seen Thor:Ragnarok twice, now...once with a good crowd and once with about 5 other people...second time was not as fun...the movie was still awesome, crown not so much.
> 
> Time to start prepping for the game tomorrow night: injury bug has struck our offensive line...largest player on the team (and left tackle) broke his hand, Sunday, and my son sprained his ankle on Monday. Still unsure if the big guy will be able to play, but they have kept my son out of drills all week and he should be mostly good tomorrow. I've been asked to run the scoreboard, which is okay, because it is supposed to finally be cold (kickoff expected to be mid-30's F)...and I will be warm.
> 
> Big, and quick moving, project was dropped on me this week, so I best get on that and stay busy today...take care.



I can watch Depp in POTC movies......that’s about it. He wasn’t awful, I just see Richard Widmark in that role.....hard to see beyond him. But Depp isn’t awful, and he’s hardly in it........I’m very antisocial in cinemas.......lol.......I’m very social usually, but watching a movie I just want to watch it without interruptions ........last film I saw before DH banned me from going was Titanic........I believe 1997!!! 

Hope your boys do better for the weekend game......and hope your son is ok! Ouch! 



Well, just when I think my husband can’t get any more wonderful........he does 


Quietly suggested out of the blue last night..........why don’t we go to Orlando in March for 10 nights...........


Whoooosh........flights were booked and paid for within 10 minutes     


I can move off that sofa when I have to.......lol.......


Managed to get Premium coming home too........and exit row extra leg room on way out.......yay!


So we have December, March, May and September in Orlando to look forward to............


----------



## Lynne G

Now that line up of vacation times deserves a big Wahoo! Schumi.  What great times you will have.


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo Carole  way to get the most out of Tom's retirement...you are living the dream 

Cold rainy day here, perfect for lounging around and catching up with everyone.

Have a great day...time for another cup of coffee


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Well, just when I think my husband can’t get any more wonderful........he does
> 
> 
> Quietly suggested out of the blue last night..........why don’t we go to Orlando in March for 10 nights...........
> 
> 
> Whoooosh........flights were booked and paid for within 10 minutes



Yeah, kinda reminds of the day the wife said "you know, I think we need a bigger TV, what do you think?"...I assume she asked the last part...don't actually know, because it was hard to hear when I was halfway to the store....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Now that line up of vacation times deserves a big Wahoo! Schumi.  What great times you will have.



Thanks Lynne.......he is definitely earning some extra bonus hugs this weather.........



tink1957 said:


> Woohoo Carole  way to get the most out of Tom's retirement...you are living the dream
> 
> Cold rainy day here, perfect for lounging around and catching up with everyone.
> 
> Have a great day...time for another cup of coffee



Thanks Vicki........yep.......we have the time so why not........very excited! My mum thinks we’ve lost the plot......lol........

Sounds like an ideal day for lounging around....cold but dry here today, very grey and dull. Enjoy your day off 



Our Christmas Tree has just been delivered.........we needed a new tree for our main room......this looks like it’ll be a nice fit for the room.......Will be putting it up early this year, maybe do that the last week in November before we go.......silver, white and purple theme this year........we do keep all our special Christmas ornaments as well for the tree too........can’t wait to see it all done up now! 

Hope everyone is having a great Thursday..........time for coffee.........


----------



## schumigirl

wagman67 said:


> Yeah, kinda reminds of the day the wife said "you know, I think we need a bigger TV, what do you think?"...I assume she asked the last part...don't actually know, because it was hard to hear when I was halfway to the store....



Lol.......that’s me too!!! 

I’m not doing my claims of not being a shopper much credence here am I though.......lol......


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl I am SO jealous of your upcoming trips... ::sigh:: I will never be able to retire.. Unless I win the lottery... 

I am glad Josh Gadd is good.. maybe I'll like him more when he's being serious. It's mostly his voice that grates on my nerves.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all....hey....do you remember the Tag Fairy? I miss our little tags most of us had on the old board.


----------



## Squirlz

Well they figured out what I have...Clostridium Difficile.

So FANcy!

Sounds ITAlian!

Now I just have to hope the meds clear it up within 3 weeks.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> Well they figured out what I have...Clostridium Difficile.
> 
> So FANcy!
> 
> Sounds ITAlian!
> 
> Now I just have to hope the meds clear it up within 3 weeks.



After looking up what it is, it sounds disgusting! I am so sorry for you! Hope you get that out of your system quickly! (no pun intended!!!)


----------



## Lynne G

Sending mummy dust that all is well before your trip Squirlz.  Does not sound pleasant regardless of its fancy name.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> Sending mummy dust that all is well before your trip Squirlz.  Does not sound pleasant regardless of its fancy name.





Chuckers said:


> After looking up what it is, it sounds disgusting! I am so sorry for you! Hope you get that out of your system quickly! (no pun intended!!!)



Sorry, should have warned y'all!  They did say that 3 weeks should be plenty to get over it if all goes well.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> Sorry, should have warned y'all!  They did say that 3 weeks should be plenty to get over it if all goes well.



I'm sure it will all come out fine in the end.


----------



## Squirlz

Chuckers said:


> I'm sure it will all come out fine in the end.


ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz said:


> ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I realized today that I have never really properly introduced myself. I don’t really like sharing too much personal information on a public message board, so I will give an abbreviated version. I am “T” an almost 50 year old receptionist at a mental health counseling office.  My husband is “C”. He is an almost 55 year old college professor. (He also has a December birthday.) Our daughter is “B”. She is a junior in high school and will be. 17 in a few days.  My screen name, Charade, comes from my second favorite movie. (I love Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn.) I would have used my most favorite movie, but Singin’ in the Rain was a bit too long.

Lynne - I love my purple Mickey bag, but after 2 years it’s starting to look worn. Maybe I can find something at Universal to replace it with.

Keisha - I tried googling kool aid dye horror stories and didn’t see anything. I didn’t look very long, so I may have just overlooked it. B just wants to dye the ends of her hair. If there is a problem she can just cut it off She has plenty to spare.





Wagman -  Good luck tomorrow. Hope your son is able to play.  My husband has been wanting a bigger TV for years.  I finally agreed that he can have one for Christmas.

Schumi - Cool, another trip. I am a bit envious.  We are tied to the school year, so we never get to go to Orlando during the less crowded times.

Squirlz - I am not going to google your diagnosis. I’ll just send speedy get well wishes.



Tomorrow is going to be attempt 2 at getting the cat to the vet for a nail trim. I think his claws are starting to catch on the carpet. I also have a much needed haircut scheduled. I haven’t had my hair cut since December, so I am long overdue.


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> ENOUGH!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And a Happy Friday to everyone............

Charade......none of us on this thread put too much personal info on here.......I agree though some can elsewhere........I do get amazed by how much personal info goes into some people`s posts on other threads, whether it be health or finances, always surprises me......and personal info about their kids too!!!! 

Yep looking forward to all the trips....

Squirlz........hope it clears up in time for your trip.......I wont google either.......




Been out this morning buying some more decorations for the new tree........once it`s up I`ll see what else it needs.........and it`s a beautiful sunny but cold day.........home for the day though........

DH and I having smoked salmon and salad for lunch.......dinner tonight is fish and chips for them and I`m making myself spicy pineapple, lemon and ginger chicken.......they don't like ginger.........lush!!!!

Have a great Friday............


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like sparkles and lush food to be wide awake this morning.  Kids have school, so adult play time. Not really, running errands and helping parental unit today.  Brisk, with 30 mph winds.  Temps will drop as the day ends.  Brr, cool is here.  

Well, nothing like a 9 am game 2 and 1/2 hours away.  Love tournaments. Blanket and chair in car.  Will put miles on my car next weekend.

Good luck to Wags’s DS and hope his team wins tonight.

 

With that tea for me.  Finished brewing, I hope.  

Enjoy your Friday homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, my little one would so like the curls in your DD’s hair.  Her hair is so straight, it never likes to keep a curl.  But as long.  Good luck with the dying,  as I have not even told little one about Kool Aid dye.  At least it is supposed to wash out after awhile.  And we will be enjoying stories of Junior Prom before we know it.


----------



## PoohIsHome

7 DAY HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!
Wowzers!! This time next week we'll be packing up the last minute essentials and getting ready to hit the road! 

@schumigirl Yay for another Carole and Tom TR!! LOL! We'll all live vicariously through your travels this Spring. 

@Squirlz I have no fear. Two of us in this house have IBS. I fear not. 

@Charade67 I want your daughter's hair.

Happy Friday, homies!


----------



## Metro West

Happy Friday all! Enjoy the day.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday!!! Weekend is HERE!!

I have a 20th Anniversary Contra Dance this weekend.. a very big thing.. It's called The Harvest Ball... we all attend in our finest.. I get to break out the tuxedo! I get there in time for the dancing and desserts! I bring a Gooey Butter Cake and there is none left when it's over. It's my specialty. If you've never had one, think of a cheese danish in cake form. It's made with a POUND of powdered sugar... don't feed it to kids that can easily get hyperactive! 

I'm also on call for work all next week.. wheee... I get to stay home, by the phone waiting for someone to call and say 'I forgot my password...'


Yay @PoohIsHome 7 days rocks!!!


----------



## Chuckers

8 bits of trivia about 8


There are actually 8 vegetables in V8 juice.
In the 2008 Games of the XXIX Olympiad, the official opening was on 08/08/08 at 8:08:08 p.m. local time in Bejing, China.
In chess, each side has 8 pawns and the board has 64 squares.. which is 8x8.
In September of 1965, Ford introduced the 8-track player as an option in 3 of it's cars - The Mustang, Thunderbird, and Lincoln.
"Eight Days a Week" was released in the United States in February, 1965 as a single. It was the Beatles 7th #1 hit on the Billboard Top 100.
In China, "8" is used in chat speak as a term for parting. This is due to the closeness in pronunciation of "8" (bā) and the English word "bye".

All spiders have 8 legs, but the Orb-weaving spider also has 8 eyes.
The Weather Channel has a segment called 'Local on the 8s', which gives local, regional weather forecasts every 10 minutes when the time ends with an 8. i.e. 12:08, 1:28, etc.

I am hoping for good weather in Orlando in 8 weeks because that's when I'll be on vacation at Universal Orlando!!!


----------



## Charade67

Success! B and I managed to wrangle the cat into his carrier this morning and got him to the vet for a nail trim. He was a perfect angel for them. I think we were there for only about 5 minutes.

Lynne - Her hair was really straight until she hit puberty. Mine was straight until she was born and then it started curling. 

Pooh - The hair is great until the dance teacher decides to get really creative with the hairstyle for recital. I forget how long this took me to do. (And how many bobby pins it took.)





Chuckers - I just googled contra dance and get what looks like square dancing.  I assume your dance is different?

I’m trying to be a little creative with my countdown.  How many weeks until I leave?


----------



## macraven

_With Veterans Day being Saturday, many places around here are celebrating it today 
My card to son isn't going to reach him until Saturday 

Hope he doesn't think he was forgotten _


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I just googled contra dance and get what looks like square dancing.  I assume your dance is different?




Charade, contra dancing does a lot of the same calls as square dancing. It's different in the fact that there's usually about 8 calls and they're repeated for the whole dance. Most Contra dances are done in two lines with the couple facing each other. Every couple will move to dance with a new couple as the dance progresses, odd numbered couples going one way and even numbered couples going the other. When you get to the end of the line, you sit out one sequence and then start back in the line going the other way. Also, contra dancing tends to have a lot more 'spinning' than square dancing and I sometimes get dizzy doing it 

Contra dances usually have live music, a small 3 piece band, whereas square dances are mainly recorded music.

I like to call contra dancing, square dancing for the granola crowd.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _With Veterans Day being Saturday, many places around here are celebrating it today
> My card to son isn't going to reach him until Saturday
> 
> Hope he doesn't think he was forgotten _



He knows you wont have forgotten him.......


Almost dark here already......lamps are on now everywhere in the house........and I believe street lights will have been on for a while outside.........

Two hours till dinner........need a snack to tide me over..........


----------



## Charade67

I was trying to picture square dancing in a tuxedo. 

I have horrible memories of square dancing in middle school gym class.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I was trying to picture square dancing in a tuxedo.
> 
> I have horrible memories of square dancing in middle school gym class.



I had those memories also.. until I saw my best friends square dancing at one of their graduation dances and saw just how much fun it actually is.. especially square dancing in gay square dance groups.. we yell back at the caller, we yell things to each other, there's special moves we have that the straight groups don't do.. Our music is usually much more current than traditional groups. Plus men and women don't have to dance the traditional boy/girl roles.


----------



## Squirlz

Chuckers said:


> I had those memories also.. until I saw my best friends square dancing at one of their graduation dances and saw just how much fun it actually is.. especially square dancing in gay square dance groups.. we yell back at the caller, we yell things to each other, there's special moves we have that the straight groups don't do.. Our music is usually much more current than traditional groups. Plus men and women don't have to dance the traditional boy/girl roles.


Now that has to be an absolute hoot!


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> Now that has to be an absolute hoot!



Well, for instance, the caller will call 'everybody to the center with a cowboy yell' and we all respond with 'who the hell stole my horse?' If he says 'cowgirl yell', we respond with 'who the hell stole my truck?'


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers said:


> I had those memories also.. until I saw my best friends square dancing at one of their graduation dances and saw just how much fun it actually is.. especially square dancing in gay square dance groups.. we yell back at the caller, we yell things to each other, there's special moves we have that the straight groups don't do.. Our music is usually much more current than traditional groups. Plus men and women don't have to dance the traditional boy/girl roles.



I guess square dance, or any other kind of dance, would be better when you are an adult and can chose your partner. In middle school I always got stuck with the most disgusting boys in my class.  Oddly enough, I can still remember the words to some of the songs we had to dance to.

I just got back from a serious haircut. I think I had 6-8 inches cut. The stylist also straightened my hair. I’m curious to see what it will look like when I leave it natural.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, one thing about hair is it grows back 

6-7 inch inches off will grow back in a reasonable time

About two years ago  I had 24" cut off and hair has grown quickly _


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Charade, one thing about hair is it grows back
> 
> 6-7 inch inches off will grow back in a reasonable time
> 
> About two years ago  I had 24" cut off and hair has grown quickly _



2 feet of hair?? WOW!


----------



## macraven

_I've donated to locks of love since I've been 27

_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I've donated to locks of love since I've been 27
> _




That's awesome!


----------



## Charade67

I used to have very long hair, but I don’t think it has ever been long enough to cut off 24 inches. I’ve donated twice, but now I have too much gray. It’s also color treated and most places won’t take it.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I used to have very long hair, but I don’t think it has ever been long enough to cut off 24 inches. I’ve donated twice, but now I have too much gray. It’s also color treated and most places won’t take it.


_Never heard color treated hair not acceptable 

I've had mine colored and it was never an issue to donate

Gray hair always accepted 
Many older females like to match their past gray color hair with a gray wig so they will look more like themselves 

Longest I have grown my hair out for Locks of Love is to mid thighs 
Hair that long is difficult to live
with
Would keep it braided to sleep and usually also during the day

Now i get it cut and donate when it is closer to waist length_


----------



## Charade67

Up until now I would have sworn that Locks of Love didn’t take color treated hair. I just read their guidelines and it says they that do as long as it isn’t colored over bleached hair. 

I have never bleached my hair. My original color is a very dark brown. I think bleaching would be disastrous for me.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh wow I am behind!!! 
At least it is Friday and the first weekend since September where I am home and I don't have to get up for something-and last weekend for that until....March?? Yes swim season is upon us-have to go get her in about 30 min. Not sure when/if I am going to eat tonight. May just have a piece of cheese and glass of wine when I get home LOL


Squirlz said:


> Well they figured out what I have...Clostridium Difficile.


Oh that's a big ick! Keep up your fluids, and probably you have probiotic on board already...



Squirlz said:


> ENOUGH!!!




Wagman-hope the son is good to go tonight

Haircuts-always good when stylist is good. Only had hair long enough to donate once-after college when I got tired of waist length hair. Oldest DD has waist length curly hair (lovely in Florida humidity-not! usually has it tucked up in cap).

Glad to hear Murder on Orient express is good. I am with Schumi on her preferences for Poirot...middle is going to see Thor tomorrow. She opted to stay home to go out with friends for a friends birthday vs hunting this weekend. Speaking of hunting-DH called to say had to get a jump start when he stopped for gas on way to dads farm, and said he has bad battery so he likely needs new one. Oh yay/joy more expense-especially after I hit a deer in his car last week (he did find the piece for ~$200 vs the $1700 auto shop wanted). 

Wow Schumi-lots of trips stateside! yay! I may be burnt out on Orlando-glad DD is coming home after her internship is done. DH tried to talk about plans for December when we go to pick her up (have us going the 30th so we can do NYE there-she is done Jan 4th) and I just was over it. We leave next Friday for the trek to Orlando for Thanksgiving for a week. I know I will be excited when the next week is gone and we are on our way Though!

Hens are going to bed early these days-cold and must not be much bugs out. Of course my good layer is molting, while it is cold, as usual. REst of chickens molt before cold hits but not her. So she goes to coop and rest of the ladies follow...

Christmas decorations up this weekend. Had DH get them down last night. Have more than I thought and we accumulated some from garage sale over summer too. takes up 1/3 of 3rd car single garage stall. and that is with bins stacked 3 high.

Gonna finish binge watching Stranger things second season...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Charade, one thing about hair is it grows back
> 
> 6-7 inch inches off will grow back in a reasonable time
> 
> About two years ago  I had 24" cut off and hair has grown quickly _



I remember when you got that amount chopped off!!!! You would never know now with the length it is.........



Monykalyn said:


> Oh wow I am behind!!!
> At least it is Friday and the first weekend since September where I am home and I don't have to get up for something-and last weekend for that until....March?? Yes swim season is upon us-have to go get her in about 30 min. Not sure when/if I am going to eat tonight. May just have a piece of cheese and glass of wine when I get home LOL
> 
> Oh that's a big ick! Keep up your fluids, and probably you have probiotic on board already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagman-hope the son is good to go tonight
> 
> Haircuts-always good when stylist is good. Only had hair long enough to donate once-after college when I got tired of waist length hair. Oldest DD has waist length curly hair (lovely in Florida humidity-not! usually has it tucked up in cap).
> 
> Glad to hear Murder on Orient express is good. I am with Schumi on her preferences for Poirot...middle is going to see Thor tomorrow. She opted to stay home to go out with friends for a friends birthday vs hunting this weekend. Speaking of hunting-DH called to say had to get a jump start when he stopped for gas on way to dads farm, and said he has bad battery so he likely needs new one. Oh yay/joy more expense-especially after I hit a deer in his car last week (he did find the piece for ~$200 vs the $1700 auto shop wanted).
> 
> Wow Schumi-lots of trips stateside! yay! I may be burnt out on Orlando-glad DD is coming home after her internship is done. DH tried to talk about plans for December when we go to pick her up (have us going the 30th so we can do NYE there-she is done Jan 4th) and I just was over it. We leave next Friday for the trek to Orlando for Thanksgiving for a week. I know I will be excited when the next week is gone and we are on our way Though!
> 
> Hens are going to bed early these days-cold and must not be much bugs out. Of course my good layer is molting, while it is cold, as usual. REst of chickens molt before cold hits but not her. So she goes to coop and rest of the ladies follow...
> 
> Christmas decorations up this weekend. Had DH get them down last night. Have more than I thought and we accumulated some from garage sale over summer too. takes up 1/3 of 3rd car single garage stall. and that is with bins stacked 3 high.
> 
> Gonna finish binge watching Stranger things second season...




Cheese and wine sounds a good meal to me!!!!!!

You go next week!!! That came around quickly..........well, hope you still have fun.......and hope your dd enjoyed her time there........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies!

Who left the door open in VA? It's cold! We went straight from late summer to holy cow it's 29 degrees! I'm kinda hoping it's cold when we leave on Friday....it'll make Orlando all the sweeter!

How are you feeling, @Squirlz ? CDiff is definitely no fun and not something to mess with.

Only 6 days now, going out today to take care of some shopping.....you know the fun stuff...socks and underwear. Don't be jealous.

Stay warm, homies!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Saturday folks.......

Beautiful day here today.....and cold though....but very sunny.....

Went out for a drive of DS car this morning......like it!!! He sat in the back watching every move though.....he`s very protective over it.....lol.....DH was worse though!!! Stopped off at a farmers market in nearest big town......got some lovely prosciutto and other meats, olives stuffed with jalapenos, cheeses some smoked salmon and of all things fudge......so dinner tonight will be a real mix of continental foods......

DS is having pizza though, he cant be doing with all the antipasto stuff......

Quiet night in tonight too......and there`s a chance wine may be on the menu at some point.....

3 weeks today till RPR again..........


----------



## Lynne G

A brr from me too Pooh’s.  We were 19 last night, and just around 32 now.  And that wind.  Feel like in the low 20’s.  

But oh so clear.  Extra bright, gorgeous blue sky.  

Hanging with DSis.  Little one and her are walking her dog.  Older one and I are keeping her house warm.  We get to do errands.  It is nice, as we both are busy, so nice to spend time with her.

With that, the coffee is hot.  Enjoy this Saturday, and for those homies enjoying this Artic blast, stay warm.  Yeah, those in Florida complaining about temps in the 70’s.  Swap ya.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I was gonna jump right into cleaning and decorating-instead sucked into thanksgiving cooking shows, which is depressing me-I LOVE to cook and host Tday dinner. Plan for weeks, going over recipes, looking at all my fave cooking mags from previous years...feeling a bit lost LOL! Did roast a chicken with stuffing last week so that helped-yes I am weird!


PoohIsHome said:


> .you know the fun stuff...socks and underwear. Don't be jealous.



Also have to put pants on as have to go to store-out of TP (all 4 bathrooms are out-usually have an extra stash in one of them!), the chickens are now out of food, and son needs some stuff for school. 



schumigirl said:


> got some lovely prosciutto and other meats, olives stuffed with jalapenos, cheeses some smoked salmon and of all things fudge......so dinner tonight will be a real mix of continental foods......


MMMM-have to go out anyway...if I get ambitious I could hit up our winter market...

Yep cold-feels like 31 degrees here. Thank goodness for fresh hot coffee @Lynne G!  My pot is almost gone so I guess I gotta get moving...


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today is going to be a super exciting day of house cleaning and laundry. I also need to finish getting my winter clothes out of storage. 

Pooh - I think it was about 24 degrees when I woke up this morning. It has risen to almost freezing now. 

Lynne - When I lived in Miami if the temps dipped into the 70’s people would complain that it was “freezing”.  I always loved it when the temps dropped because usually the humidity did too.

Monykalyn - I’m coming to visit you.  I hate cooking. We usually spend Thanksgiving with friends. THe husband is a wonderful cook. We provide sides, drinks, and/or desserts. 

I’m trying a different hair color today - reddish brown. I hope I don’t regret it.


----------



## wagman67

Good Saturday Morning, all...and Happy Veterans' Day to all my fellow vets.

Chuckers, that dance sounds like what I have always heard as a Virginia Reel...hope you have fun. I love going to things where there is a set of responses most know and can participate...like a Nashville Predators game or a midnight showing of Rocky Horror (don't forget your Toilet Paper and Toast).

So, on to Saturday Morning Friday Night Football Update:

Round 3, here we come!!!

It was a cold night, with the temp starting in the mid-30s and dropping to the low 30s. Our logo, at midfield, was the best I had ever seen...it is always the same outline, but they vary the color scheme...last night, it was the stars and stripes of the American flag...just awesome.

This was the team that we beat by only 5 points a few weeks ago, but last night, we beat them 40-14. I have to give a nod of approval to their head coach...late in the 3rd quarter, things started getting really chippy, and after off-setting personal fouls, their coach called the entire team to the sideline and had a quick pow-wow, where he let then know he expected them to finish the game strong, but clean. After a quick meeting between the captains, things de-escalated. Last week was a different story, as it appeared that coach was instructing his players to be as destructive as possible, cause harm where they could, and try to get our guys to retaliate and get ejected.

So, we remain at home, with what may be our toughest opponent coming to play. Because of the brackets, if we get past this team, the next opponent will not be as strong...that doesn't mean it will be a cakewalk....but, we have to focus solely on this week.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> 3 weeks today till RPR again..........




Did I know this?  We're going to be there at the same time?


----------



## macraven

_That's cool you both will be at the darkside for the same dates

_


----------



## Lynne G

Loving all the news about trips coming up.  Yay! To Schumi, Squirlz and Chuckers.

Yay for Wags’ DS team winning again.  Enjoy hearing about the team.

Red/brown hair.  Sounds nice Charade.  I never gave to Locks of Love, but little one has done it 3 times, until she decided long hair was good.  Hair does grow, so while it may take awhile, color can be cut off.

A nice, overcast Sunday.  Time to do some errands, make breakfast, and take little one to practice.  And yeah, we pulled a 8:25 am arrival next Sunday.  Why the tournament thinks an early game is okay for a teenage girl, I will never know.  None of her team likes an early game.  Here is hoping no Artic blast next weekend.

Ah, time to make the kids move.  Noise sounds like one is moving.  

Have a great day.  National Pizza Day.  Yeah, get some pizza today.  Later.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Good Saturday Morning, all...and Happy Veterans' Day to all my fellow vets.
> 
> Chuckers, that dance sounds like what I have always heard as a Virginia Reel...hope you have fun. I love going to things where there is a set of responses most know and can participate...like a Nashville Predators game or a midnight showing of Rocky Horror (don't forget your Toilet Paper and Toast).



It was a lot of fun. I've never done a Virginia Reel. Every dance is different, but it's still about 8 different moves repeated. So once you get the set down, you have no problem with the rest of the song.  You usually get to practice the moves about 3 times before the music actually starts. 

I haven't been to an actual showing of Rocky Horror in about 10 years. I did go see a stage production where they allowed the audience to yell back at the actors. (Usually the live production doesn't allow that). It was fun.. it's just as bad a stage show as it is a movie.. but that's what makes it fun


----------



## PoohIsHome

It's here!!! The week we leave is here!!!! 

Lots of little errands to take care of this week. I've been putting it off, but I have to go to the Social Security office and apply for a replacement card for DS......if I'm never heard from again homies, send a search party!!! 

Laundry, always the laundry! I'm determined that when we leave on Friday there will be no dirty clothes left behind at the house. I always like coming home to clean linens on the bed, with taking Riley to puppy camp Friday morning I'm gonna be going at full steam ahead to meet our goal of leaving at 12:00 sharp. I still need to go to the bank....who even actually goes into the bank anymore? How did we function before everything went online?? Have to take the 4Runner in to be detailed....it has the lingering aroma of football season...nothing a good deep cleaning won't take care of. LOL!

Happy Monday, homies! May your feet stay warm and your coffee be strong!


----------



## Lynne G

And it's raining, and it's Monday.  Why is that?  Totally enjoyed the long week-end.  This morning's drive was a dark and very wet ride.  Cold rain too.  Thankfully, the temperature is 37, so even though my car says roads may be icy, they are not.  Somewhat slippery though, as with the wind the other day, lots of leaves found their way onto the street.  












So, time for tea.  It's a good thing DH and I can get up at our time without an alarm.  Sometime in the middle of the night, we lost power long enough, all has to be reset.  Sigh.  Yes, it's Monday.


Big Wahoo!  Pooh's week to leave.  Yeah, all that last minute stuff to you actually leave is a running around time.  Hah, hopefully getting DS's card is quick.  Time flies, and before ya know it, we'll be seeing posts from Pooh's vacation.   Just remember:






No dancing for me.  DH never liked to dance, so we'd don't.  Sounds like an enjoyable time for your dancing Chuckers.

With that, the tea cup needs more tea.  On the second cup already.  Going to be a long day.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Lynne G When I woke the kid up this morning, he let me know that the only reason he wasn't growling at me was because it was the last Monday he'd have to wake up without being at Hogwarts. Thanks kid, thanks.

My car does the same thing at 37...icy roads. Why 37?


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday... i'm sick. I have a stuffed nose, headache, body aches, and dizzy spells. But, I'm in the office... I will probably go home early.

Hope everyone else is better! 







Yay for @PoohIsHome! Now comes the really exciting anticipation, get everything packed, and make sure you've gone over your checklist a million times part!


----------



## Chuckers

Between 1974 and 1986 the national speed limit was 55 miles an hour...

and Sammy Hagar couldn't drive that slow.

Luckily for me, in 55 days, I'll be flying to Orlando!!!
(Yes, I'll be renting a car for part of the trip, but I won't drive 55 either!)
(Well, actually, I'll be on I-4 going to Tampa during rush hour, so I'll be lucky if I can reach 55 mph.)


----------



## kohlby

Pooh-  Happy Travels!

Lynne - Glad its 37 for the ice reason but that's still too cold.  Hope it warms up for you.  

Chuckers - Hope you feel better soon.  On the plus side, at least you aren't wasting a non-work day being sick.  And yes - stay away from google when you're sick!  Though I admit I sometimes fall down that rabbit trail just because it can get rather interesting.  55 days!  Hopefully the time will fly for you.  Not for me because I haven't done any Christmas prep yet and need those days to not get rushed.


We are recovering from our weekend.  MK fireworks crowds were absolutely horrid on Saturday.  Like horrible even for MK.  There weren't any paths to cut through and people were stuck for quite a while.  I think I'll be avoiding that place for a while - or at least the fireworks.  We normally avoid MK due to how long it takes to get in and out.  (Out took us well over an hour just to get to our car and we left well before closing and well after fireworks).  Epcot went much better last night.  I got to see Squeeze in concert, so that was exciting.  Somehow my husband had never heard of them.  I had several of their tapes back in the day.  As much as I love Universal, their parks close too early this time of year for us to make it over as easily.  I'm going through Uni withdrawals.  We made it just twice during HHN.  We were able to get a hot butterbeer during our second visit.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Chuckers - Hope you feel better soon.  On the plus side, at least you aren't wasting a non-work day being sick.  And yes - stay away from google when you're sick!  Though I admit I sometimes fall down that rabbit trail just because it can get rather interesting.  55 days!  Hopefully the time will fly for you.  Not for me because I haven't done any Christmas prep yet and need those days to not get rushed.



True.. I really hate being sick on a weekend/holiday! Boss knows I am not well and told me to just let him know if/when I leave. I'm lucky, I only have 2 people to buy Christmas presents for and I know what I am getting one of them. I don't do any decorating, although I have missed having a tree, but I am too lazy and too broke to buy one and all the ornaments.


----------



## Metro West

I don't do any decorating either...just too lazy to take it all down afterwards.


----------



## Chuckers

Actually, I have 1 stocking I hang on the coat closet door. If I can find it.


----------



## wagman67

Chuckers said:


> I don't do any decorating, although I have missed having a tree, but I am too lazy and too broke to buy one and all the ornaments.





Metro West said:


> I don't do any decorating either...just too lazy to take it all down afterwards.



Does it count if you don't want to decorate, but your wife still makes you drag everything out...put up the tree, circle it with lights...hang this, hang that...etc...then put it in reverse after Christmas?

Pooh, hope you have fun on vacation and good luck getting that football smell out...with my new ride, I make my son line the seat with blankets, before getting it.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I don't do any decorating either...just too lazy to take it all down afterwards.


----------



## kohlby

We decorate but not excessively so.  We will have a tree.  And we will decorate it.  The goal is to get the said tree bought and set up within two weeks or more of Christmas.  The reality is that sometimes we make the two weeks.  Once we bought it two days before Christmas.  We don't decorate the outside of our house at all - which is a rarity in our neighborhood.


----------



## Chuckers

For the last few years of my mother's life, she decided to change our tree decorating practice. They would buy a live tree about a week before Christmas and it would be set up in the living room. It would sit there until Christmas eve, undecorated. Since the whole family would be together on Christmas Eve, that's when we would decorate it. It would stay up until January 6th at least. 

The door wreath was another deal. The door wreath, made from real pine boughs, went up about the second week of December and stayed on the door until it was a fire hazard sometime in April.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Today I took another step towards vacation. I submitted a request to B’s school asking that she be allowed to take her midterm exams a few days early.  Exam days are December 18-20.  I don’t think there will be any problems. 

Pooh - Yay! Final week. 

Chuckers - Hope you are feeling better soon.

We still haven’t decided how much Christmas decorating to do. We finally have a real house to decorate (lived in a townhouse before) but since we won’t be home part of December we probably won’t decorate too much.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome........you leave Friday.......... you must be bursting to get to the end of the week!!!!!!



We usually put our trees and all indoor and outdoor decorations to be done by the first Saturday in December when we always did the main larger tree......but as we are away till the 10th we are putting everything up earlier this year.......so when we come back it`s all done........

We have 5 maybe 6 trees inside and out........love all the decorating and doing most of the downstairs house up........we always decorate with wine in hand though and Christmas music on...... Love it!!! 

We got our new big main tree delivered a few days ago........so bought whole new sets of decorations to go on that.......purple, white and silver........with ice white lights........will put our traditional and favourite decorations on there too........I think it`ll be lovely........



Busy day today..........one thing and another kept us busy.......and it was so cold today!! We were a high of 38F by lunchtime.........hat and gloves weather with long winter coat for me........

Almost bedtime here............


----------



## Chuckers

I just made 'cauliflower soup' for dinner.. and it's pretty damn good! 

Took a bag of Birdseye frozen cauliflower rice and poured it into a pot with one can of chicken broth. Cook over medium heat for about 8 minutes, stirring occasionally. At 7 minutes, I poured in 1 scrambled egg while stirring. Removed from heat and added a few shakes of garlic powder and a Parmesan cheese. 

I think I need to add more cheese


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> Actually, I have 1 stocking I hang on the coat closet door. If I can find it.



 Me and my 27 red and green Rubbermaid bins and two Christmas trees applaud you.   I am starting to get tired of the decorating.  My mom, on the other hand is a snowbird to Arizona from Minnesota who leaves in October but comes back for the month of December to decorate and host Christmas.  I came by it honestly.  At least I don't have 68 Santa statues...yet.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Chuckers said:


> I just made 'cauliflower soup' for dinner.. and it's pretty damn good!
> 
> Took a bag of Birdseye frozen cauliflower rice and poured it into a pot with one can of chicken broth. Cook over medium heat for about 8 minutes, stirring occasionally. At 7 minutes, I poured in 1 scrambled egg while stirring. Removed from heat and added a few shakes of garlic powder and a Parmesan cheese.
> 
> I think I need to add more cheese



That sounds really good, @Chuckers !! I'll have to remember that one for a quick meal when the hubby is traveling. 

I survived the SS office today! I was actually in and out pretty quick....no small feat considering that the person ahead of me appeared to have been in line since 1982. 

More errands on the docket tomorrow. Nail appointment and pedicure for moi in the morning and a stop by the Lancome counter. Still need to get Corey's hair cut....may knock that out after school. Hmmm, that sounds like a plan. I think we'll get his hair taken care of and grab a bite of dinner while we're out. The hubby has a quick business trip for one night and I hate cooking when he's gone.

Hoping my new camera bag gets here tomorrow. I'm hoping for some great camera time!

And Christmas decorating....I always do it the Saturday after Thanksgiving. I'd originally thought I'd have time to do it before we leave.....yeah, that isn't happening. I'm thinking I'll just do it Sunday after we get back.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Pooh is on the move, prepping and soon landing.  Sounds like a plan.  Pampering before is definitely needed.  Hope your camera bag arrives today, homies enjoy pictures on the DIS ya know.   I'm sure you won't be the latest one putting up Christmas decor if you wait until return.  

Well, 36 degrees now, and was in the low 20's overnight.  Darn.  Window scraping needed, and ooh fog.  Hmmm, a pale pink horizon to start this morning.  Don't think rain will be til later in the week.  But, the sun is peaking out, and we are are happy, as yesterday was one big wet, gray day. 

So, brisk and cool, and slightly windy, fog is lifting, and I need tea.















Let the coffee and tea flow hot and plenty this Tuesday.  A glass of wine with that taco may be needed too.

Have a great day homies.


----------



## PoohIsHome

If anyone sees the sun could you please send it back to VA. That'd be just great. Thanks.

Yet another gray and gloomy day in this corner of the Commonwealth. But ask me if I really care.....'cause in 3 measly days we're outta here!!!!! 

Hope you're feeling better today, @Chuckers


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks all.. I am staying home today from work so that I can fully get better. Happy Tuesday.

No countdown post today because my countdown is on my office white board... so I don't know my numbers.. I think it's 54 days now.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> Me and my 27 red and green Rubbermaid bins and two Christmas trees applaud you.   I am starting to get tired of the decorating.  My mom, on the other hand is a snowbird to Arizona from Minnesota who leaves in October but comes back for the month of December to decorate and host Christmas.  I came by it honestly.  At least I don't have 68 Santa statues...yet.



68 Santa statues is okay.. 70 would be tipping the scales into obsession...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

I agree with Pooh, we need some sun here in VA.  

Today is B’s 17th birthday.  I can’t believe how the years have flown by. 

I need to get her to school and me to work.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Nice to hear all are well & the vacation countdowns keep on ticking

I'm slightly ahead of schedule here, good thing as yesterday when clearing off a tall shelf with one of those grabber things vs step stool (my short homies will understand lol) a 2 gallon full Tupperware container slipped & corked me in back of head.  Still have headache, eye turning in, feel like shrek.  Priorities, the first thing i thought of was OMG i need stitches, can't get my hair dyed on Thursday.  Just a brush burn though, phew lol. Probably will sting but I'll man up.



tink1957 said:


> Woohoo Carole  way to get the most out of Tom's retirement...you are living the dream
> 
> Cold rainy day here, perfect for lounging around and catching up with everyone.
> 
> Have a great day...time for another cup of coffee



No lounging around on BF I'm sure.  Any idea when they open?  Hoping to snag one of those battery 40 volt kolbalt least blowers for the mr.  The big one is a production to fire up all the time.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne.......he is definitely earning some extra bonus hugs this weather.........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vicki........yep.......we have the time so why not........very excited! My mum thinks we’ve lost the plot......lol........
> 
> Sounds like an ideal day for lounging around....cold but dry here today, very grey and dull. Enjoy your day off
> 
> 
> 
> Our Christmas Tree has just been delivered.........we needed a new tree for our main room......this looks like it’ll be a nice fit for the room.......Will be putting it up early this year, maybe do that the last week in November before we go.......silver, white and purple theme this year........we do keep all our special Christmas ornaments as well for the tree too........can’t wait to see it all done up now!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Thursday..........time for coffee.........



Never had a real tree, too much of a commitment for me lol. Who is going to water the tree while you are gone?



Squirlz said:


> Well they figured out what I have...Clostridium Difficile.
> 
> So FANcy!
> 
> Sounds ITAlian!
> 
> Now I just have to hope the meds clear it up within 3 weeks.



Yikes, my mom got that in nursing home, 10 days antibiotics & she was fine.  What's weird is they said she 'caught' it from taking another antibiotic.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I realized today that I have never really properly introduced myself. I don’t really like sharing too much personal information on a public message board, so I will give an abbreviated version. I am “T” an almost 50 year old receptionist at a mental health counseling office.  My husband is “C”. He is an almost 55 year old college professor. (He also has a December birthday.) Our daughter is “B”. She is a junior in high school and will be. 17 in a few days.  My screen name, Charade, comes from my second favorite movie. (I love Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn.) I would have used my most favorite movie, but Singin’ in the Rain was a bit too long.
> 
> Lynne - I love my purple Mickey bag, but after 2 years it’s starting to look worn. Maybe I can find something at Universal to replace it with.
> 
> Keisha - I tried googling kool aid dye horror stories and didn’t see anything. I didn’t look very long, so I may have just overlooked it. B just wants to dye the ends of her hair. If there is a problem she can just cut it off She has plenty to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagman -  Good luck tomorrow. Hope your son is able to play.  My husband has been wanting a bigger TV for years.  I finally agreed that he can have one for Christmas.
> 
> Schumi - Cool, another trip. I am a bit envious.  We are tied to the school year, so we never get to go to Orlando during the less crowded times.
> 
> Squirlz - I am not going to google your diagnosis. I’ll just send speedy get well wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be attempt 2 at getting the cat to the vet for a nail trim. I think his claws are starting to catch on the carpet. I also have a much needed haircut scheduled. I haven’t had my hair cut since December, so I am long overdue.



Beautiful head of hair

PS nice to meet you. I dub you "T"



Chuckers said:


> I had those memories also.. until I saw my best friends square dancing at one of their graduation dances and saw just how much fun it actually is.. especially square dancing in gay square dance groups.. we yell back at the caller, we yell things to each other, there's special moves we have that the straight groups don't do.. Our music is usually much more current than traditional groups. Plus men and women don't have to dance the traditional boy/girl roles.



Sounds like fun stuffs.  Any drag queens participate?  A few of my parents' friends did the rounds, complete with the women in the crinoline skirts & guys in full blown cowboy attire.



Charade67 said:


> I guess square dance, or any other kind of dance, would be better when you are an adult and can chose your partner. In middle school I always got stuck with the most disgusting boys in my class.  Oddly enough, I can still remember the words to some of the songs we had to dance to.
> 
> I just got back from a serious haircut. I think I had 6-8 inches cut. The stylist also straightened my hair. I’m curious to see what it will look like when I leave it natural.





Charade67 said:


> I used to have very long hair, but I don’t think it has ever been long enough to cut off 24 inches. I’ve donated twice, but now I have too much gray. It’s also color treated and most places won’t take it.





macraven said:


> _Never heard color treated hair not acceptable
> 
> I've had mine colored and it was never an issue to donate
> 
> Gray hair always accepted
> Many older females like to match their past gray color hair with a gray wig so they will look more like themselves
> 
> Longest I have grown my hair out for Locks of Love is to mid thighs
> Hair that long is difficult to live
> with
> Would keep it braided to sleep and usually also during the day
> 
> Now i get it cut and donate when it is closer to waist length_





Charade67 said:


> Up until now I would have sworn that Locks of Love didn’t take color treated hair. I just read their guidelines and it says they that do as long as it isn’t colored over bleached hair.
> 
> I have never bleached my hair. My original color is a very dark brown. I think bleaching would be disastrous for me.



If your hair has been processed to a lighter color even via highlights, it's been bleached...no matter what the box or stylist says. 

The way it was explained to me Locks of love will accept such hair, but not utilize for their needs as to wigs for children, etc. Processed is not as strong as virgin hair, would be a waste of $ to make the wig if strands will break/not be viable. I'd still donate it, assume they are able to 'flip' the hair in some fashion to make $ to support their cause & that's what's really important in the end.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Nice to hear all are well & the vacation countdowns keep on ticking
> 
> I'm slightly ahead of schedule here, good thing as yesterday when clearing off a tall shelf with one of those grabber things vs step stool (my short homies will understand lol) a 2 gallon full Tupperware container slipped & corked me in back of head.  Still have headache, eye turning in, feel like shrek.  Priorities, the first thing i thought of was OMG i need stitches, can't get my hair dyed on Thursday.  Just a brush burn though, phew lol. Probably will sting but I'll man up.
> 
> 
> 
> No lounging around on BF I'm sure.  Any idea when they open?  Hoping to snag one of those battery 40 volt kolbalt least blowers for the mr.  The big one is a production to fire up all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a real tree, too much of a commitment for me lol. Who is going to water the tree while you are gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, my mom got that in nursing home, 10 days antibiotics & she was fine.  What's weird is they said she 'caught' it from taking another antibiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful head of hair
> 
> PS nice to meet you. I dub you "T"
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun stuffs.  Any drag queens participate?  A few of my parents' friends did the rounds, complete with the women in the crinoline skirts & guys in full blown cowboy attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your hair has been processed to a lighter color even via highlights, it's been bleached...no matter what the box or stylist says.
> 
> The way it was explained to me Locks of love will accept such hair, but not utilize for their needs as to wigs for children, etc. Processed is not as strong as virgin hair, would be a waste of $ to make the wig if strands will break/not be viable. I'd still donate it, assume they are able to 'flip' the hair in some fashion to make $ to support their cause & that's what's really important in the end.



Oh it was a fake tree Keisha we ordered.........we don't do real trees ever, far too much work there...........although the bigger outdoor one is real........but we don't need to worry about that......we get enough damp and rain........ 

Ouch on the bash on the head!!!! Yes, I`m not overly tall either and have stretched for many an item that I really shouldn't have stretched for.......never ends well!!!! And yep, I`d have thought on my hair first too........lol........hope it`s not too sore........


----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay alert, Chuckers, hope you are feeling better.  Keisha, bump on head, oh my.  Hope all is well and that bump does nothing more than a homer duh.  

Schumi, hope all is well.  Yep, fake trees for us.  See, older one does not do well with pollen, that even indoor plants still put in the air, so no live plants of any kind for us.  

Short one here too.  Yeah, been known to use a step ladder or chair, and always think it won't be that hard.  LOL

and a big Happy Birthday to B.


----------



## Lynne G

And, since no count down by Chuckers.






  Do you know that the factors of *36* are 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 9, 12, 18, and *36*?  Common factor is a single 1.  

Oh my, just over a month now.  And,






 days until


----------



## macraven

HB to charade's b!


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Sounds like fun stuffs.  Any drag queens participate?  A few of my parents' friends did the rounds, complete with the women in the crinoline skirts & guys in full blown cowboy attire.



At the annual Gay Square Dance Convention, there's a Drag Contest and at the weekend long fly-ins, there's usually a theme night and we get a few drag queens. I tend to shy away from straight clubs because of the dress code. Many are relaxing that code now in order to attract new blood. We don't have any dress code, but mostly, men are asked to wear sleeves, no tank tops.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Sick bay alert, Chuckers, hope you are feeling better.  Keisha, bump on head, oh my.  Hope all is well and that bump does nothing more than a homer duh.
> 
> Schumi, hope all is well.  Yep, fake trees for us.  See, older one does not do well with pollen, that even indoor plants still put in the air, so no live plants of any kind for us.
> 
> Short one here too.  Yeah, been known to use a step ladder or chair, and always think it won't be that hard.  LOL
> 
> and a big Happy Birthday to B.



Today I snagged a week rental for compact on dollar $103 for trip. Saving $130 or so over Alamo full size. Used car rental savers but their citispecial in same ballpark. At that rate I'll slum it lol

I missed Bs happy happy. Enjoy, Oh to be 17 again!  Naw lol

Looking for a gypsy to read the bumps on my noggin at least his point

Pot of meatballs and sauce simmering away, love that smell


----------



## Lynne G

Can we come for dinner?  Little one made pasta last night.  May be some leftover Keisha.  Nice score on the rental.  I'm sticking with Alamo with Midsize.  I keep checking, but scary  prices from what I had snagged months ago.  But, over the holidays, yeah, pricey rentals, and well, everything.  My RPR is almost 4 times as pricey.  Oh well.  It's when we travel.   Hope those bumps on your noggin go away fast.  Least you didn't knock yourself out.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Queen of great car rentals strikes again!

This adds to your bar budget


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies.  I know it is late.  I am finally enjoying a glass of wine for my birthday....I hate it when my birthday is a random weekday.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Agavegirl1.  Lovely, a glass of wine is a great way to celebrate a birthday.  Hope you have a great birthday, even if it's on a random weekday.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies.  I know it is late.  I am finally enjoying a glass of wine for my birthday....I hate it when my birthday is a random weekday.







Hope you had a great day agavegirl1............

21 again..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Double camel reminder today.  Yep, Wednesday it is.  And the week-end may be coming sooner than you think.  Also means Pooh and gang are 2 days away from vacation.  All that deserves a Wahoo!  

Darn mother nature.  Excuse me, it's not winter yet.  Below freezing overnight, and a 36 degree start to my day.  Scraping the ice off car windows is not appreciated either.  Sigh.  Cooler days are here.  But we are in the last 2 months of the year.  Ack.  Where has the time gone.

With that, I need tea.

Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep........it`s Wednesday..........

Been out new boot shopping this morning.......got ankle pair and full length to knee boots too......I love new boots!!!!

Pretty cold but sunny out, so was lovely out shopping was 6c which is 42F..........pleasant in the sunshine........but winter has arrived!!! Veg is roasting in the oven before I blitz it to make soup for lunch.........Butternut squash and a variety of other veg in fridge......should be nice........

Night out tonight with friend as usual......will wear new boots I think........

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Pretty cold but sunny out, so was lovely out shopping was 6c which is 42F..........pleasant in the sunshine........but winter has arrived!!!


Believe it or not...this is what I miss about living in Virginia...the cold temps around holiday time. I still have a hard time with the old Christmas spirit when it's 86 degrees and sunny and Thanksgiving is almost as bad. I would much rather run around in a sweater and heavy coat than shorts and a t-shirt for holiday time. The rest of the winter it can be warm and sunny but only after New Years Day.


----------



## Chuckers

Hi Kids! I'm so happy to be back to work.. not really.. but my housemate had his molar pulled last night, so he and his wife will be home nursing his wounded mouth.. so, I'm actually happy to be out of the house because it's getting harder to have them living in my house. (Well, her, not him.. she's a pill - as my grandmother would say.)


----------



## Chuckers

*53
*

53 is the atomic number of Iodine
53 is the maximum number of players on a National Football League roster
"53 More Things to Do in Zero Gravity" is a book mentioned in _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_
53 is the racing number of Herbie The Love Bug
Precinct 53 was the fictional precinct in 'Car 54, Where Are You?'
For 53 years, the Grinch put up with the Who's Christmas cheer before he stole Christmas.

Hopefully, I'll get to see some Whos at Seuss Landing in Islands of Adventure when I am there in 53 days!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Believe it or not...this is what I miss about living in Virginia...the cold temps around holiday time. I still have a hard time with the old Christmas spirit when it's 86 degrees and sunny and Thanksgiving is almost as bad. I would much rather run around in a sweater and heavy coat than shorts and a t-shirt for holiday time. The rest of the winter it can be warm and sunny but only after New Years Day.



The first year we moved to South Florida (1989), after living in NY/NJ for all my life, we were outside in the hot tub on Christmas Eve and I thought, 'this is wrong.'


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Believe it or not...this is what I miss about living in Virginia...the cold temps around holiday time. I still have a hard time with the old Christmas spirit when it's 86 degrees and sunny and Thanksgiving is almost as bad. I would much rather run around in a sweater and heavy coat than shorts and a t-shirt for holiday time. The rest of the winter it can be warm and sunny but only after New Years Day.



I can see why Todd. 

I like seasons......I like winter to be winter when it`s supposed to be........I have relatives who used to live in Australia, and indeed had a day on the beach Christmas Day........so wrong on so many levels. 

Can you order us plenty of sunshine for first week in December though.........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up with a headache this morning. I hope that doesn’t set the tone for the rest of the day. 
Dinner last night was a restaurant similar to Benihana where they cook the food at your table. We were so stuffed that we decided to save the birthday cake for tonight. 

B got permission from all of her teachers to let her take her mid-terms early, and C has someone covering the exam he has to give on the 18th.  I think we are now good to go. I still feel like I should be planning more though. It’s hard to get out of mouse mode.

Keisha - I can totally relate to the height problems. I’m 5’ 2”. Hope your head is feeling better.

Chuckers - Hope you are feeling better today.

Happy birthday Agavegirl!

Metro - When it gets really cold here (and especially when it snows) that’s when I miss living in Florida.  I hated Florida summers though. I just don’t do well with extreme temperature hot or cold. 

TIme to head out to school and work again.


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers and Schumi were posting while I was posting. I’m out of time so I will just wave hello.


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl1


At least you celebrated before midnight
_


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> The first year we moved to South Florida (1989), after living in NY/NJ for all my life, we were outside in the hot tub on Christmas Eve and I thought, 'this is wrong.'


 Yeah...same here in 2004...walking to the mailbox in shorts and flip flops. 




Charade67 said:


> Metro - When it gets really cold here (and especially when it snows) that’s when I miss living in Florida.  I hated Florida summers though. I just don’t do well with extreme temperature hot or cold.


 I hear ya...summer down here is murder. The difference between Florida summers and Virginia summers is the daily showers happen here...not in Virginia. It can get very stagnant in the Commonwealth in the summer with the humidity and no rain.




schumigirl said:


> I can see why Todd.





schumigirl said:


> I like seasons......I like winter to be winter when it`s supposed to be........I have relatives who used to live in Australia, and indeed had a day on the beach Christmas Day........so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Can you order us plenty of sunshine for first week in December though.........


 That I can do. 

Happy Birthday Agavegirl1...have a great day!


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers and Schumi were posting while I was posting. I’m out of time so I will just wave hello.



Sorry?


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Yeah...same here in 2004...walking to the mailbox in shorts and flip flops.



I remember one New Year's in So. Florida when the temperature was in the upper 30s. Freak cold snap.. we had rolling black outs because everyone had electric heat and the power grid couldn't handle it.


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers - I just meant that I ran out of time to respond to you and Schumi, so I just offered a quick hello to the two of you. 

I probably shouldn’t post when I am in a rush.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I just meant that I ran out of time to respond to you and Schumi, so I just offered a quick hello to the two of you.
> 
> I probably shouldn’t post when I am in a rush.



Ahhh.. well  back!


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, I do love the seasons, but why we are coming to FLA for the holidays is because we are hoping for unusually hot temps while there.  Sorry, but sunny and hot for Christmas is one we like getting used to.  Ah, it's going to be around 50 this afternoon.  And lovely blue sky with some white clouds, and sun.  Yes, a bright morning now.  I will enjoy, as clouds and rain will arrive as I sleep.  Hey, better not be below 32 and raining tomorrow morning.  No icy driving fun for me yet.  Please.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I just meant that I ran out of time to respond to you and Schumi, so I just offered a quick hello to the two of you.
> 
> I probably shouldn’t post when I am in a rush.



I knew what you meant.........hope the headache gets better........



Just saw your daughter had a birthday too........hope it was a good one for you all.......food sounds good!!!!!



I don't go out for another two hours or so.......and I`m starving now.......need to have a snack to keep me going.......I`m driving tonight so no wine for me.......

DH is planning on cooking Southern Fried Chicken for them........well, I just made up the marinade and coated it.......smells lovely already!!!

I need a snack.........


----------



## tink1957

to agavegirl and a belated to B 

Glad you're feeling better Chuck.

I love the thought of sitting in a hot tub on Christmas...bring on the heat.

Now I have to go back and read up on everything else I missed.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Okay, I do love the seasons, but why we are coming to FLA for the holidays is because we are hoping for unusually hot temps while there.  Sorry, but sunny and hot for Christmas is one we like getting used to.  Ah, it's going to be around 50 this afternoon.  And lovely blue sky with some white clouds, and sun.  Yes, a bright morning now.  I will enjoy, as clouds and rain will arrive as I sleep.  Hey, better not be below 32 and raining tomorrow morning.  No icy driving fun for me yet.  Please.


 Oh I admit Christmas in Orlando can be nice especially if you're used to the cold weather especially if you are visiting. It look me quite a while to miss the cold weather (been here 14 years) but if you live down here long enough the same thing might happen to you. It's quite different being in Orlando as a resident as opposed to a visitor.


----------



## Chuckers

Having lived in both warm winter climates and cold winter climates, I'll take warm any day. Although I do like crisp fall days and snow, before it gets all ugly and dirty, is very pretty when it blankets the world around you. Being outside on a snowy, silent night when you can hear the snow landing is really, really peaceful and beautiful.

Having said that, I still want to retire to the Tampa Bay area.


----------



## wagman67

Ah...it is Wednesday...the day before Thursday...which is my Friday, this week..........and I am sitting at work thinking I should be doing something. So, I decided it was a good time to pop in and see what's up with you peeps. 

For those that are ailing or injured, I hope you are better soon.

For those hitting the road for vacation, I hope you have fun and return safe.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies! LOL! What a whirlwind day! My feet hit the ground running this morning and this is the first time they've stopped. I've got myself and Corey packed...all that's left is the hubby and get Riley ready to go to the kennel.

Finally, peeps that understand just how humid it can get in VA. Oppressive.

I like seasons and I like for the weather to be season appropriate, what I don't handle well is day upon day upon day of gloomy gray weather. I need sunlight to function. 

Sitting here regretting not having gone to the grocery store and pondering what I can scrounge up for dinner.......


----------



## macraven

PoohIsHome said:


> Sitting here regretting not having gone to the grocery store and pondering what I can scrounge up for dinner.......



Pizza delivery always works great


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Agavegirl1
> 
> 
> At least you celebrated before midnight_


With a big glass of happiness

Dentist had cancellation this am. Bonding broke again on molar.  4th time since early sept. Ins co still reviewing it. Rolling the dice and have a temp in place now! Yea. 

Came home & laid kitchen floor with the mr. That doesn't sound quite right lol

Hair appt tomorrow & med tests Friday. Sent dat man for five guys burgers. Likely no cooking till Saturday hehe


----------



## macraven

_Dentist woes are the worse

But it's getting you many days from cooking

_


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to @agavegirl1 !!


macraven said:


> Pizza delivery always works great


yep what we did for dinner. I really shouldn't be on computer but trying to get oomph back. This week has been busy and it's only Wednesday. Every night it has been swim, or meetings or something. Have to be in super early to work to get off in time to get kids. Tomorrow is banquet for sponsors of Wingapalooza (of which our company was one), plus DH is current president of the club that puts on Winga, son has his "5 note" concert tomorrow (he practiced for me tonight), plus middle has swim tomorrow and they all over lap in time.  Managed to get suit cases out, and magic bands put aside so we don't forget those, got turkey dinner ordered (doing it on Tuesday as DD managed to get sunday, monday and tuesday off!), load of wash in dryer right now, started download of photos off memory maker for niece (who flew in for 3 day whirlwind stay with her dh and dtr), materials printed out for continuing education thing I signed up for tomorrow morning.  I really need a big glass of wine but 1- I'm out of wine 2- I can't sleep yet. 

Chuckers-love 53 Herbie!!

Lost my train of thought time to go...
Hope all those with health challenges (including teeth-ugh) are well soon!


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks all for the Birthday wishes.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Chuckers Herbie is the best one you've done!! Keep 'em coming!

It's coming down to the wire!  Taking the 4Runner to be detailed and still have a few bits and bobs to pick up. Made Corey try on his swim trunks and between our trip to Ocean City over the summer and now.....well, let's just say that a 16yr old boy in hoochie momma hot pants at the HRH pool...I don't want to be reading about him in a TR! Yeah, I'll be buying swim trunks today.

@keishashadow Dentist/teeth woes are the worst! But insurance woes just really bite! See what I did there? 

@Monykalyn I forget.....are you just doing Disney on this trip?

Have a great Thursday homies, it's gonna be a busy one!


----------



## Lynne G

Sitting here and it's sauna like.  This rain brought warmer temperatures, like 10 degrees warmer overnight.  Wet ride, but that's okay.  Much rather have warmer rain than cool and icy rain. 

Sounds like Pooh and MonyK are on the single night countdown.  Seems like the errands increase as the go date becomes reality.  Get that cup of coffee or tea and enjoy an adult beverage tonight.  MonyK, a stop for wine needs to be worked in today. 












and a funny:






  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hope all is well with that tooth Keisha.  Ack.  Insurance and all.

With that, I need iced tea.  Lots of tea.  So ready for Friday.

  FYI - Cat approved post.


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning all! Happy Belated Birthday to @agavegirl1!

@keishashadow I feel your dental woes! I am sitting with a temporary right now because my insurance ran out and I can't afford the bridge until it kicks back in.. which is January. Dental insurance sucks, but I guess it's better than nothing. 

@PoohIsHome Thanks for the Herbie love! I don't know if the rest will be that good.


----------



## Chuckers

I've been doing some reflecting lately. I'm 52. I feel so old some days. I can't believe everything I have done in my 52 years, sometimes I am surprised I am still here. Is this the life I dreamed of when I was a kid? Hell no. It's not the life I dream of now. I know to have the life I dream of now, I would have to win the lottery. 52 isn't really old. There's so much I want to do.. in fact, in 52 days I'll be doing one of those things.... having my first stay at Universal Orlando, where this 52 year old is going to be one big kid again!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all finding my days start earlier now that the mr has finagled getting around my iron-clad rule, no pets in the BR.  Had the same one with kids, why should dogs be different, mama gotta have her me-time lol

Finally, some holiday show times were released on the U app late last night!  I like how you don't really have to plan ahead of time when it's an all Universal vacation but when you are trying to coordinate visiting the 3 major parks in the area to catch all the holiday highlights, it sure can play havoc with last minute scheduling.



macraven said:


> _Dentist woes are the worse
> 
> But it's getting you many days from cooking
> _



You always look on the bright side . I'll be cooking, just starting thanksgiving prep. I like to make my own crouton mix for stuffing.  Prefer large cubes, various combos of breads for taste/texture.



Monykalyn said:


> Happy birthday to @agavegirl1 !!
> 
> yep what we did for dinner. I really shouldn't be on computer but trying to get oomph back. This week has been busy and it's only Wednesday. Every night it has been swim, or meetings or something. Have to be in super early to work to get off in time to get kids. Tomorrow is banquet for sponsors of Wingapalooza (of which our company was one), plus DH is current president of the club that puts on Winga, son has his "5 note" concert tomorrow (he practiced for me tonight), plus middle has swim tomorrow and they all over lap in time.  Managed to get suit cases out, and magic bands put aside so we don't forget those, got turkey dinner ordered (doing it on Tuesday as DD managed to get sunday, monday and tuesday off!), load of wash in dryer right now, started download of photos off memory maker for niece (who flew in for 3 day whirlwind stay with her dh and dtr), materials printed out for continuing education thing I signed up for tomorrow morning.  I really need a big glass of wine but 1- I'm out of wine 2- I can't sleep yet.
> 
> Chuckers-love 53 Herbie!!
> 
> Lost my train of thought time to go...
> Hope all those with health challenges (including teeth-ugh) are well soon!



Have you penciled in sleep?  yikes, No wine?  Admit my lowbrow taste prefers beer, i keep an emergency bottle in fridge.  Of the break glass type & use.  It's been there for over a year but I sleep at night knowing it is 



PoohIsHome said:


> @Chuckers Herbie is the best one you've done!! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> It's coming down to the wire!  Taking the 4Runner to be detailed and still have a few bits and bobs to pick up. Made Corey try on his swim trunks and between our trip to Ocean City over the summer and now.....well, let's just say that a 16yr old boy in hoochie momma hot pants at the HRH pool...I don't want to be reading about him in a TR! Yeah, I'll be buying swim trunks today.
> 
> @keishashadow Dentist/teeth woes are the worst! But insurance woes just really bite! See what I did there?
> 
> @Monykalyn I forget.....are you just doing Disney on this trip?
> 
> Have a great Thursday homies, it's gonna be a busy one!



Probably very un PC to be over the hot pants but I've seen some dudes who appear to be from the Southern Hemisphere in some brief, briefs at the pool. Hard not to notice when they stroll past. Thank God not banana hammocks.  

Was surprised this summer to see many women rocking like bikini bottoms at the waterparks.  Times change, even WDW has loosened up.



Chuckers said:


> Good Morning all! Happy Belated Birthday to @agavegirl1!
> 
> @keishashadow I feel your dental woes! I am sitting with a temporary right now because my insurance ran out and I can't afford the bridge until it kicks back in.. which is January. Dental insurance sucks, but I guess it's better than nothing.
> 
> @PoohIsHome Thanks for the Herbie love! I don't know if the rest will be that good.


What is driving me nuts is i haven't approached my max on insurance this year, they are just dragging their feet agreeing to pay out.  

HSA management company changed mid-year.  They now make us submit receipts/full diagnosis/major medical or dental statements for everything except our Rx.  Ummm, it's 'our' money we put in there. Providers not exactly happy to kick out the same statements repeatedly but the bean counters won't carry over the information each time.

Something tells me they don't want us to actually use our funds.


----------



## Metro West

Morning! I'm happy to report...AHS:Cult is OVER...thank heavens! This was by far the worst season of all. I guess I didn't like it since it was very political and I'm not a political person. I wonder what I missed though. I saw so many people on Facebook talking about how amazing, mind blowing and cutting edge it was. I guess I saw a different show? Oh well...I can delete it from my DVR and not lose a minute's sleep over it.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> HSA management company changed mid-year.  They now make us submit receipts/full diagnosis/major medical or dental statements for everything except our Rx.  Ummm, it's 'our' money we put in there. Providers not exactly happy to kick out the same statements repeatedly but the bean counters won't carry over the information each time.
> 
> Something tells me they don't want us to actually use our funds.



I am assuming your HSA is like my FSA - Flexible spending account. We put money in it from every paycheck to be used on health related costs, it's pretax dollars? If we're slated to have $400 in the account be the end of the year, we can use all that money before we actually have paid into the account from our paychecks. We're given a credit card that's loaded with the funds and we can use that for all medical expenses - rx, co-pays, etc. Just not over the counter stuff. We don't have to submit anything if we use the card.

Your HSA management company sucks.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Morning! I'm happy to report...AHS:Cult is OVER...thank heavens! This was by far the worst season of all. I guess I didn't like it since it was very political and I'm not a political person. I wonder what I missed though. I saw so many people on Facebook talking about how amazing, mind blowing and cutting edge it was. I guess I saw a different show? Oh well...I can delete it from my DVR and not lose a minute's sleep over it.



I've tried watching AHS.. I just couldn't get into it.. I tried the Hotel season.. I watched 2 or 3 episodes and then just forgot when it was on.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> I've tried watching AHS.. I just couldn't get into it.. I tried the Hotel season.. I watched 2 or 3 episodes and then just forgot when it was on.


 Hotel was nothing but blood, guts and sex but I loved the sets...that old art deco hotel was fabulous. Roanoke was good but then turned into blood and guts. I think they've lost their vision from seasons 1 & 2. I hope next season will be a good old fashioned ghost story like season 1 was.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning! I'm happy to report...AHS:Cult is OVER...thank heavens! This was by far the worst season of all. I guess I didn't like it since it was very political and I'm not a political person. I wonder what I missed though. I saw so many people on Facebook talking about how amazing, mind blowing and cutting edge it was. I guess I saw a different show? Oh well...I can delete it from my DVR and not lose a minute's sleep over it.



Do you know we totally missed it this year!!

Got back home and found it last month as it was in episode 4????? Not quite sure how that happened.......but I guess we didn't miss much.......I don't want my shows to be political, unless its a political show of course........lol........but glad I missed it by all accounts........wont be watching it on catch up.......I miss the early episodes!!!

Keisha......I love early mornings!!!! Never had a pet to disturb me, and Kyle has always been one to be up before the light has woke up........love the sound of your Thanksgiving food!!!!! I`ll bet its truly lush!!!! 


Pooh........you leave tomorrow!!!!!! woohoooo........




Did some  shopping for the freezers this morning..........the fishmonger looked at me quite funny when I asked him if he had any whole salmons that looked a bit healthier.......... It was out before I could stop myself saying it......and as soon as I said it......I heard it!!!! He was quite restrained though and didn't tell me it was hard to look healthy when you`re dead!!! He just laughed and said he had another few out the back........he would try and find some healthy looking ones.....and he did bless him.......got 4 whole salmons all portioned into freezer along with a load of beef and pork........should keep us for a while.....

Off to have cuppa while DH snoozes apparently............


----------



## Charade67

Hello all. I finally have a few minutes to sit and post. Not much going on here today. Yesterday I started posting a countdown to my Facebook page. I posted this:




And the first thing dh noticed was the wedding planner banner at the top of the picture. He started to question it before he even looked at the rest of the picture.  I guess I can count myself lucky that it wasn’t the pregnancy counter banner.

Keisha - Sorry about the tooth. Don’t even get me started on insurance. I deal with insurance at work and have been working on a serious  billing issue for over a year now. My personal insurance is okay though. I met my medical out of pocket in February. I think this is the first time this has ever happened.

Monykalyn - I only have the one kid and it seems like we have something almost every night too. She has a dance recital in December so the studio has started calling extra rehearsals. 
Every time you mention Wingapalooza I want to go get chicken wings. 

Lynne - I love the cat memes. 

Metro - I don’t know what AHS is, but I’m with you on the political stuff. I don’t like politics invading my entertainment.  I stay far away from politics on places like Facebook and message boards. Life is much happier that way.

Schumi - I’m chuckling at the healthy dead fish. Speaking of salmon, that’s what we are having for supper tonight. I should probably think about starting supper soon.

Safe travels for those who are leaving this week.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy that salmon Charade.......hope yours is healthy looking too......lol.......


Finally finished trip report..........I think that’s the quickest I have done mine........it’s so much easier with Smugmug than it ever was with Photobucket..........plus I wanted it done before we go again in December.........

So off to bed for us soon.........it’s 10.30 and I’m yawning..........

Having day in tomorrow.........waiting for a wine delivery and planning what Christmas decorations will go where this year........want it all sorted before we go so we can just come home and switch them all on.......my nephew and his girlfriend are staying here while we’re away as he is down here on business and will save them checking in to a hotel........

Enjoy the rest of your Thursday...........


----------



## keishashadow

Chuckers said:


> I am assuming your HSA is like my FSA - Flexible spending account. We put money in it from every paycheck to be used on health related costs, it's pretax dollars? If we're slated to have $400 in the account be the end of the year, we can use all that money before we actually have paid into the account from our paychecks. We're given a credit card that's loaded with the funds and we can use that for all medical expenses - rx, co-pays, etc. Just not over the counter stuff. We don't have to submit anything if we use the card.
> 
> Your HSA management company sucks.



Yepper it does. Especially when being used as a tool by company to punish workers in retaliation for labor dispute that didn't go their way (locked out employees for over a year via bad faith contract negotiations).  Owned in some fashion by the employer I'm told.  

It's exactly as you describe.  Nice option to have.  Big surprise to try to use it in May & told there was no money in our account/on the card.  Turned out the company parted ways with Mellon who operated things in the past.  They decided not to inform the employees what was afoot.  Took them 2-1/2 months to switch things over & issue new debit cards, during which time we couldn't use our old one or submit any new transactions.  Our providers were very patient waiting for reimbursement.  I hate it when games like this are played.  Some things should be untouchable.

Only good thing this is the  first year ever we've been able to carry over a whopping $300 thru March. 



schumigirl said:


> Do you know we totally missed it this year!!
> 
> Got back home and found it last month as it was in episode 4????? Not quite sure how that happened.......but I guess we didn't miss much.......I don't want my shows to be political, unless its a political show of course........lol........but glad I missed it by all accounts........wont be watching it on catch up.......I miss the early episodes!!!
> 
> Keisha......I love early mornings!!!! Never had a pet to disturb me, and Kyle has always been one to be up before the light has woke up........love the sound of your Thanksgiving food!!!!! I`ll bet its truly lush!!!!
> 
> 
> Pooh........you leave tomorrow!!!!!! woohoooo........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some  shopping for the freezers this morning..........the fishmonger looked at me quite funny when I asked him if he had any whole salmons that looked a bit healthier.......... It was out before I could stop myself saying it......and as soon as I said it......I heard it!!!! He was quite restrained though and didn't tell me it was hard to look healthy when you`re dead!!! He just laughed and said he had another few out the back........he would try and find some healthy looking ones.....and he did bless him.......got 4 whole salmons all portioned into freezer along with a load of beef and pork........should keep us for a while.....
> 
> Off to have cuppa while DH snoozes apparently............



Something fishy?naw, a red herring.  That's probably more salmon than I've eaten in my entire life.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi all.  Thanks for those belated Birthday wishes.

Keisha, my hubby has to wait for January for a crown too.  He has a temporary fix.  Hate those annual limitations.

Schumi...that is a lot of salmon.  Do you have any really good recipes?  DH loves the stuff.  Me, I know it's good for me but can only take it in small doses...like once a month.  Thanks again for the trip report.

Metro, I'm also curious as to what AHS is.  I hate when "fun" gets politicized.

Well, it's close to bedtime for me now...might read a bit and call it a night.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......lol....you always make me laugh!!! You don't eat much salmon???? I do as I`ve heard it`s good for the brain....not sure I believe it though......

Agavegirl........salmon I tend to do really simply.......roast in the oven uncovered for 10 minutes and it`s done. Sometimes I let it go cold and have with salad. Sometimes I make a lemon butter sauce and have with baby potatoes and broccoli.........my best friend wraps hers in foil and bakes with sweet chilli sauce and grated garlic........she also coats it in tandoori spices and natural yoghurt and bakes 

Another way is to flake it once cooked and mix through pasta with any dressing you like.....I think it has too good a taste to coat it in very strong flavours really......


So, wine was delivered around 8.30.......glad we were up and dressed!!! Brought down all the Christmas decorations for main room and see what we are getting rid of to make room for all the new stuff........think this is the earliest we have ever brought the Christmas stuff out as it`s far too early for us........1st week of December usually.......but won`t be putting the tree lights on every night till we come back. 

That`s the plan this afternoon..........opened a bottle of wine as is tradition when putting any of the trees up.........

Lunch is salmon and pasta salad.......dinner is chicken and sweet potato tagine.......will see how it turns out.......usually use lamb. 

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like your day is going lovely Schumi,  Oh yes, wine needed when pouring over Christmas decorations.  It is so nice to hear Kyle can join your trip next month.  I am happy to see all the new stuff the Dark Side will be having this year.  Pictures would always be appreciated.  Because of school, we're not going until right before Christmas.  Mouse first however, as we like to relax at the end of our trip.











Ah yes, it's Friday.  And for some reason, I am like yessss, it's Friday.  This week felt long, but then again, I guess that means the short week next week will feel quick.  That's at least what I am saying.







And that means  , 






  to Poohs and MonyK.  Keisha too right?  Enjoy and safe travels to all.  Let the homies set loose on vacation soon.  

With that, I need tea.  Still somewhat too hot inside, but I'll take it.  Ice machine will be working, so iced tea it is.  And have to look for something sweet.  Yeah, that kind of day.

Hey Keisha,







This has been a dogcentric post.    Follow on homies and have a good Friday and an awesome weekend.  Think of how much fun I will have driving over 2 hours each way to little one's soccer tournament, and watching in a turf field in the rain.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Metro - I don’t know what AHS is, but I’m with you on the political stuff. I don’t like politics invading my entertainment.  I stay far away from politics on places like Facebook and message boards. Life is much happier that way.


 American Horror Story. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Charade67

Friday! A day off work, but no time to relax. Today’s agenda: grocery store, shop for a new file cabinet, laundry, house cleaning, and I have to wait for the plumber to come over. I have never had to call a plumber before, but we have a sink that won’t drain and doesn’t respond to drain cleaner.

Friday aslo means I am a bit closer to leaving for vacation.  Just a few more weeks left. Isn’t that fantastic?


----------



## Chuckers

Yay!! It's Friday!!! I am now off call for the week... Let someone else deal with the crazies! 

@Charade67 When I looked at your countdown, I though "Is she getting married at Universal? Cool!"


I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend filled with fun planned!


----------



## Chuckers

51


51 is the last UHF channel possible for American television since channels 52-69 were withdrawn in December of 2011
51 is the car number for Doc Hudson in the 2006 animated film, Cars
51 is the direct dial code for Peru
51 is the atomic number for Antimony
51, or Area 51, is a parcel of land owned by the US Military that is reportedly a secret aircraft testing area. Also, it is rumored to have alien artifacts. It's probably where one would find "Men In Black'.

In 51 days, I'll be riding the Men in Black experience at Universal Studios! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, countdown for me, though not as witty as Chuckers:







33 days

4 weeks and 5 days

792 hours

47,520 minutes

2,851,200 seconds


oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to Schumi.  Love your pictures in your latest trip report.


----------



## Charade67

Great countdown Chuckers. Nope, no wedding for me. I’ve been married for 22 years.  I hate that my countdown app has the advertising banners, but I’m not willing to pay to make the ads go away. Usually it is an add for a pregnancy countdown. Not doing that again either.


----------



## PoohIsHome

T -90 minutes and counting.....

Riley is dropped off and happy. I'm showered and ready and this is the point when I start flipping out. Why is it that petty things like chargers and toothbrushes can bring an educated woman to her knees? 

I give. I'm done. If it isn't packed at this point, there's nothing a good old fashioned AmEx binge can't handle. 

See ya on the Darkside, homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Poohs.  Yep, and there's a store that carries everything not far from the Dark Side.  Hoping to see your Dark Side pictures soon.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Big mug of coffee in hand.

Lynne hope you are enjoying your tea this morning.

Hope all who are sick are recovering 

Keisha hope noggin injury is getting better and the work on your tooth is progressing.

Squirlz that C-diff is mean stuff, hope that is clearing up with your meds and you are ready for your vacation. Just the thought of vacation should provide some healing 

Chuckers yeah to 51 days till your much deserved vacation.

Mac if I lived nearby I would for sure come over and decorate your tree for you . Do the cats get in your Christmas tree?

Safe travels and great vacation wishes to all who are traveling.

Schumigirl what a great surprise to have all your upcoming trips in December, March and May. So glad to hear you and Tom are taking advantage of his retirement. So glad to hear that Kyle is getting to come in December. Nothing like having your child with you on the trips.

Have been going through photos that were in boxes that needed to be sorted and put in photo albums. I started this project at end of September and have been working on it little by little. When I’am done each child, grandchild, niece, nephew will have their own photo album. When my mother in law died she had kept a baby book of all her children and then my brother in law who is a photographer went through all the other albums and gave everyone their pictures. Was a big job. So will try and avoid this problem. When hubby and I kick off all the kids will have to do is take their own albums.

Made ressies at hotel near Chicago for Christmas shopping trip with little sis first week of December. Still not going directly in the city until they clean up the crime situation going on there. Cousin who lives nearby will not go into City anymore. Just not safe.

Have Christmas Trees up and added a couple more ornaments to Potter tree. Found a Gringotts Bank ornament.

Potter tree in formal living room, Triple Trees in entry hall, Elf Tree in dining room, Nutcraker Tree in Kitchen, Little Tree on table in kitchen. I have a Princess Tree I usually put in my bedroom. Haven’t put that one up yet. Hubby is a good sport with my Christmas decorations. He told me how nice everything looks. He’s is a sweet heart.











Have big Turkey in the freezer need to get out and get some sage for stuffing. Sage becomes hard to find closer to Thanksgiving. Will have everyone over for nice meal on Thanksgiving. Everyone is going to chip in so will help the back and legs a lot.

37 days to Christmas. Always love this time of year when the stores are decorated and everyone is cheerful.

Schumi have a glass of wine for me while you are decorating.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> T -90 minutes and counting.....
> 
> See ya on the Darkside, homies.




Yay! Excitement is building!!!  

@Lynne G here's my full Count Down:

1 month, 20 days, 15 hours, 32 minutes, 50 seconds

Or

7 weeks
51 Days
1224 Hours
73440 minutes
4,406,400 seconds


----------



## Chuckers

@Robo56  Love the Sorting Hat tree topper!


----------



## Lynne G

LOL Chuckers.  Yep, time keeping is so much fun when it's a countdown.

Robo, hope the coffee is hot and in good supply.  The trees look so great.    Each tree is so lovely decorated.  Yes, Potter one is awesome with the scarf and hat. 

Charade, yes my week day off times are always stocked with errands and rides.  Soon enough, more expenses once little one gets her license too.  Then maybe not so many mom taxi trips.  Hope you get a cup of tea or coffee to get some energy today.  But a yahoo for having a day off.


----------



## Squirlz

@Robo56 we are going to Chicago for Christmas for the third year in a row.  We stay at the Virgin on the corner of Wabash and Lake.  Love it there!

@Chuckers what is your highest score?  Goal is to max out this trip.


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz everyone has to do what they feel comfortable with. I hope you enjoy your visit again this year.

I love the City of Chicago. Was there for Christmas shopping last about 3 years ago. Macy’s is something to behold and lunch at the Walnut room was nice.  The ChristKindalmarket in Daily Plaza was always a nice stop. I just don’t feel comfortable with the increase crime. 

Was raised in suburb of Chicago and loved going to the City. My cousin and her husband live about half hour away and they would go into the city a lot. They refuse to go now do to the increased crime. They listened to the local news and keep a pulse on what’s happening in the City. People are being knocked down and their shopping bags taken, purses snatched and frequent stabbings. Just so sad. 

The suburb where I grew up is even pretty bad now. Only make a quick stop there to visit a favorite restaurant that has been there since I was a little girl.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> T -90 minutes and counting.....
> 
> Riley is dropped off and happy. I'm showered and ready and this is the point when I start flipping out. Why is it that petty things like chargers and toothbrushes can bring an educated woman to her knees?
> 
> I give. I'm done. If it isn't packed at this point, there's nothing a good old fashioned AmEx binge can't handle.
> 
> See ya on the Darkside, homies.



Have a wonderful time on your trip........can’t wait to hear all about it.........have the best time!!! 



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family . Big mug of coffee in hand.
> 
> Lynne hope you are enjoying your tea this morning.
> 
> Hope all who are sick are recovering
> 
> Keisha hope noggin injury is getting better and the work on your tooth is progressing.
> 
> Squirlz that C-diff is mean stuff, hope that is clearing up with your meds and you are ready for your vacation. Just the thought of vacation should provide some healing
> 
> Chuckers yeah to 51 days till your much deserved vacation.
> 
> Mac if I lived nearby I would for sure come over and decorate your tree for you . Do the cats get in your Christmas tree?
> 
> Safe travels and great vacation wishes to all who are traveling.
> 
> Schumigirl what a great surprise to have all your upcoming trips in December, March and May. So glad to hear you and Tom are taking advantage of his retirement. So glad to hear that Kyle is getting to come in December. Nothing like having your child with you on the trips.
> 
> Have been going through photos that were in boxes that needed to be sorted and put in photo albums. I started this project at end of September and have been working on it little by little. When I’am done each child, grandchild, niece, nephew will have their own photo album. When my mother in law died she had kept a baby book of all her children and then my brother in law who is a photographer went through all the other albums and gave everyone their pictures. Was a big job. So will try and avoid this problem. When hubby and I kick off all the kids will have to do is take their own albums.
> 
> Made ressies at hotel near Chicago for Christmas shopping trip with little sis first week of December. Still not going directly in the city until they clean up the crime situation going on there. Cousin who lives nearby will not go into City anymore. Just not safe.
> 
> Have Christmas Trees up and added a couple more ornaments to Potter tree. Found a Gringotts Bank ornament.
> 
> Potter tree in formal living room, Triple Trees in entry hall, Elf Tree in dining room, Nutcraker Tree in Kitchen, Little Tree on table in kitchen. I have a Princess Tree I usually put in my bedroom. Haven’t put that one up yet. Hubby is a good sport with my Christmas decorations. He told me how nice everything looks. He’s is a sweet heart.
> 
> View attachment 283794
> View attachment 283796
> View attachment 283790
> View attachment 283791
> View attachment 283793
> 
> View attachment 283795
> 
> View attachment 283789
> 
> Have big Turkey in the freezer need to get out and get some sage for stuffing. Sage becomes hard to find closer to Thanksgiving. Will have everyone over for nice meal on Thanksgiving. Everyone is going to chip in so will help the back and legs a lot.
> 
> 37 days to Christmas. Always love this time of year when the stores are decorated and everyone is cheerful.
> 
> Schumi have a glass of wine for me while you are decorating.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 283798
> 
> View attachment 283799



Lovely trees Robo.........looks lovely and so cosy.........think I’ve had a glass of wine for everyone on here!!! Love the photo album thoughts......I’m the same......photos are irreplaceable.....and love our albums! Precious. 

And enjoy Chicago......never been there, but can imagine your worries....hope you have a wonderful trip with your sister.....


Did have to abandon tree decoration this afternoon.....didn’t have enough lights.......they recommended a certain amount for the size of tree.........treble that number................So going tomorrow for another set of 1500 lights and then we can decorate it properly........

Wine has been sampled........it’s ok.........will have some more tonight.....going to watch Harry Potter and the Philospher’s Stone tonight.......or Sorcerers Stone as it was revamped for the American market......that’s tonight......


----------



## schumigirl

I have a boring countdown.......two weeks today we’ll be at the Radisson for overnight before flying.....


----------



## Chuckers

Squirlz said:


> @Chuckers what is your highest score?  Goal is to max out this trip.



@Squirlz My highest score would be 0! I haven't gotten a chance to ride it yet! The last time I was at Universal Orlando was when FJ opened up, so there's a lot of new things for me to ride. I did all of IOA and then went to US and RRR made me so sick that I actually had to leave the park and go back to my Disney hotel.


----------



## Charade67

Robo I love all of your trees. We just have one, and it's a challenge keeping the cat out of it.  Last year we surrounded the tree with scat mats. It worked well until the cat discovered he could push a box lid on top of the scat mat. 

Groceries and file cabinet have been purchased. Laundry and house cleaning have begun. I am still waiting for the plumber to show up.


----------



## macraven

_Robo, gorgeous trees, all of them!!_


----------



## agavegirl1

Oh my Robo,  live the themed trees!


----------



## wagman67

Quick, Early Saturday Morning check-in with a Friday Night Football update:

We're moving on to the Semi-finals, after a 47-34 win. It was a back and forth football game, with a bit of a twist...we scored two touchdowns, then they scored two touchdowns, then we scored two touch downs, then they scored two touchdowns...both teams missing an extra point along the way. The scored was tied 27-27 in the third...then we scored two more touchdowns, then they only scored 1 more touchdown, and we scored a final one.

While that was going on, the Number 1 team, in the state, lost 8-9.

So, we are now the Number 1 team in the state.

Interesting tidbit: although we have been ranked Number 2, in the state, the past several weeks, we've been picked to lose in all three of our Playoff games (except by our very local paper)...even though we have been the higher seeded and higher ranked team each week. Remember a few weeks back, when I mentioned papers were saying we were among the 'pretenders' and not the 'contenders'...well, we have beat all of the teams that were listed as 'contenders' (one of them, we have beaten twice in the last five weeks). So, still 'pretenders'...we'll see when their articles come out.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the latest win wags, I think the ones that called your team a pretender will eat their words now.  Our local team advanced in the playoffs too this week so  for our teams.

Time for me to get ready for work.  We received our first shipment of live trees this week...what fun and the nursery smells like Christmas 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Yay,  for both teams winning in the playoffs.  Yeah, prentenders, and these are kids.  I will be rooting for both to win it all.

Ah, the smell of pine.  One thing I do enjoy is all the smells of Christmas.  Morning Tink!

With that, arguing kids, means time to leave for little one’s tournament.  Off to find a larger umbrella.

Have one awesome Saturday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Congrats wags, your team is a winner _


----------



## keishashadow

Some of you are aware that one of my children was a police officer for over a decade before he developed severe medical issues.  Broke his heart to have to leave the job.

Admit i breathed a huge sigh of relief when he switched careers.  My worst fear was a traffic stop woud go terribly bad.  we live near a main route to a small city that developed drug problems after being driven out of the big city nearby.  My son & his coworkers, along with other local-small town departments made many large busts over the years; but it's akin to putting a finger in the dyke to try to stop the flow of death & destruction.

Last night a new, 25 y.o. Rookie Officer was slaughtered after a stop/foot pursuit.  Suspect(s) abandoned car, which was probably stolen, and is a fugitive.  Massive manhunt underway.  Thus far, nobody in a densely populated neighborhood saw a thing.   Perhaps the reward for information leading to the apprehension will convince someone to come forward and do the right thing.

RIP Officer Brian Shaw.


----------



## macraven

Janet


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Last night a new, 25 y.o. Rookie Officer was slaughtered after a stop/foot pursuit.  Suspect(s) abandoned car, which was probably stolen, and is a fugitive.  Massive manhunt underway.  Thus far, nobody in a densely populated neighborhood saw a thing.   Perhaps the reward for information leading to the apprehension will convince someone to come forward and do the right thing.
> 
> RIP Officer Brian Shaw.



There are no words that seen adequate at a time like this. Prayers for his family and that the fugitive is caught quickly.


----------



## Lynne G

Sympathy for the poor family that lost such a young officer.  Hugs Janet.  Very sad news.


----------



## Robo56

So heartbreaking to hear that news Janet.  Just saw it on the news. A sweet young life taken to soon. Being a police officer in the US has increased in its danger in past couple years. Prayers going out for his family and his fellow officers and community. I hope they catch the monster who did this evil thing.


----------



## schumigirl

That is awful to read Janet. Truly heartbreaking another Police Officer has been murdered. His poor family having to deal with this.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Sitting by the HRH pool with my first cocktail of the trip, a lovely mojito. It’s lush!!! I’ve been waiting for WEEKS to say that!!!! DH has a glass of wine, Corey has an orange Fanta and we’re just kicked back and chilled out while we wait for our room number.

We tossed around the idea of flying this week, but I’m so glad we didn’t. We’ve had so much fun on the drive down!


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> Congrats on the latest win wags, I think the ones that called your team a pretender will eat their words now.  Our local team advanced in the playoffs too this week so  for our teams.
> 
> Time for me to get ready for work.  We received our first shipment of live trees this week...what fun and the nursery smells like Christmas
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend



Awesome...congrats...gives me another team to root for this week.


keishashadow said:


> Some of you are aware that one of my children was a police officer for over a decade before he developed severe medical issues.  Broke his heart to have to leave the job.
> 
> Admit i breathed a huge sigh of relief when he switched careers.  My worst fear was a traffic stop woud go terribly bad.  we live near a main route to a small city that developed drug problems after being driven out of the big city nearby.  My son & his coworkers, along with other local-small town departments made many large busts over the years; but it's akin to putting a finger in the dyke to try to stop the flow of death & destruction.
> 
> Last night a new, 25 y.o. Rookie Officer was slaughtered after a stop/foot pursuit.  Suspect(s) abandoned car, which was probably stolen, and is a fugitive.  Massive manhunt underway.  Thus far, nobody in a densely populated neighborhood saw a thing.   Perhaps the reward for information leading to the apprehension will convince someone to come forward and do the right thing.
> 
> RIP Officer Brian Shaw.



That is terrible, and your concern about your son hits close to home. My oldest had said since he was a freshman that he wanted to go into law enforcement. As a late junior, he changed his mind and wanted to start focusing on video production...especially dealing with sports. He started college classes, this fall, with a focus on the later. He also started training to be a volunteer fire fighter...which he graduates his first course with on Tuesday (been out since 7am training on site, today). My wife told me, yesterday, that he disclosed to her, earlier in the week, that he was thinking about changing course and steering back toward law enforcement. This kid has a huge heart and I know how much he wants to help people (this is the kid that humbled me, when he was 6, by starting a charity to help people affected by natural disasters). I will never try to change his mind, but like you, it worries me, especially in today's environment. He wants to focus on Criminal Justice and detective work, but that doesn't help me worry less. Still, hard to be more proud of this young man for what he has become.

We'll pray for the officer's family.


----------



## keishashadow

This helps to illustrate the type of police officer he was.  This little boy approached him while on his lunch break in a fast food parking lot.  Showing him his toy handcuffs his mother had bought him since he had broken his arm.  She reports that he spent time with him and let him look at real handcuffs...then told him how proud he was of him for not being afraid to come and talk to him.  

The picture below says it all...his Chief and the slain officer's Mom. Just breaks your heart in a million pieces.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 284032 This helps to illustrate the type of police officer he was.  This little boy approached him while on his lunch break in a fast food parking lot.  Showing him his toy handcuffs his mother had bought him since he had broken his arm.  She reports that he spent time with him and let him look at real handcuffs...then told him how proud he was of him for not being afraid to come and talk to him.
> 
> The picture below says it all...his Chief and the slain officer's Mom. Just breaks your heart in a million pieces.View attachment 284033



Heartbreaking pictures Janet.

I read about the Brian online, such a genuine young man with total compassion and dedication to his chosen career. How do they even begin to heal from this, not just his family but his colleagues too, who only have wonderful things to say about this young man. So cruel. And I do hope they get whoever was responsible. No way on a forum to describe the feelings towards whoever murdered this lovely young man.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Sitting by the HRH pool with my first cocktail of the trip, a lovely mojito. It’s lush!!! I’ve been waiting for WEEKS to say that!!!! DH has a glass of wine, Corey has an orange Fanta and we’re just kicked back and chilled out while we wait for our room number.
> 
> We tossed around the idea of flying this week, but I’m so glad we didn’t. We’ve had so much fun on the drive down!



Glad to read you`re having such a good start to your trip.........cocktails by the pool sounds perfect!!!!

Enjoy the rest of your time there.........

We really need a wine or cocktail smilie for this board..........


Beautiful day here today........sun is shining and it`s 2.5c......which is around 39F.........but crispy cold and very frosty even right here by the sea.........

Have a ham in cooking for dinner, big enough for leftover sandwiches tomorrow..........and load of veg roasting off to make butternut squash for soup for lunch.......have made enough to freeze a load of it......

Not much else going on today.........ironing and that's about it.......may go a walk this afternoon if it stays so nice........

Have a lovely Sunday whatever you`re doing..........


----------



## Lynne G

Ham I am.  Sounds lovely Schumi.  

No sun for us as huge rain all last night, so out to sea this morning. Still raining, so game delayed.  Marathon in town today, so more traffic around early.  Unless thunder, race on rain or shine.

Heartbreaking pictures Keisha. Senseless killing is so hard to comprehend.  Lots of prayers for his family, his fellow police force, and all that mourn the loss of such a good person and policeman.

Off to wash up and find some tea.  Umbrellas are ready.


----------



## Charade67

I’m up at 7:00 because the cat decided it was a good time to run through the house meowing loudly like there was some sort of catastrophe. Well, the food dish was empty so..........

Wagman - congrats on your wins.  We finished the year 6-6 .

Pooh - Sounds like you are off to a good start. I can’t wait to get there too.

Schumi - Ugh, ironing. I try to avoid it whenever possible.

I’m going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Glad to read you`re having such a good start to your trip.........cocktails by the pool sounds perfect!!!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your time there.........
> 
> We really need a wine or cocktail smilie for this board..........
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here today........sun is shining and it`s 2.5c......which is around 39F.........but crispy cold and very frosty even right here by the sea.........
> 
> Have a ham in cooking for dinner, big enough for leftover sandwiches tomorrow..........and load of veg roasting off to make butternut squash for soup for lunch.......have made enough to freeze a load of it......
> 
> Not much else going on today.........ironing and that's about it.......may go a walk this afternoon if it stays so nice........
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday whatever you`re doing..........


_Remind me again, what's an iron?_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Remind me again, what's an iron?_



You say "iron", we say beer, here .  Old skool brew, also good for stripping wallpaper & taking paint off tools lol

Week ramping up for me.  The banquet folding tables have made their appearances throughout the house in order to seat all.  Double-checking menu/pantry, love this time of year.

GD off school this week, have her overnight a few times so i don't have to greet 5am. Plan on taking her up to see my mom tomorrow am, then putting her to work.  she's still young enough & loves to be a helper.  I dread the surly tween phase that's right around the corner lol.

Expect to see some snow today, ground still warm enough it won't stick, yea!  Stay warm all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Remind me again, what's an iron?_



Lol........I don’t mind ironing......love to see everything crisp and properly ironed hanging up........I’m very much my mother’s daughter at times.........glass of wine is nice at the same time though.......

6 days till you leave Janet.......I just noticed your ticker........maybe your GD won’t have the surly tween phase......we didn’t with Kyle.......we didn’t have a stroppy teenager either........think we got lucky with him, when you see what some have to deal with........I thank my lucky stars every day.........



It’s cold. We are just above freezing here right now.........opened one of the kitchen windows when I was cooking dinner and an icy blast met me! Won’t be going out tonight..........DH fancied walking round to the village pub.......will leave it. Sky is beautiful though..........very clear stars. 

Night in front of the tv I think.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, my old college days when you talk iron city beer Keisha.  That and going on the Monongahela.

Back and now to errands.


----------



## Charade67

I just secured our seats for Blue Man Group.


----------



## Squirlz

Charade67 said:


> I just secured our seats for Blue Man Group.



Splash zone!


----------



## Charade67

Squirlz said:


> Splash zone!



I’ve had a couple of people tell me to get seats far from the stage.  No way! If I’m going to do this, I’m going to do it right. Poncho seats!


----------



## macraven

_You'll love your seat selection 

Twice I had that splash zone in the third row middle section 

Fantastic view of the performers on stage_


----------



## macraven

Morning homies
Short work week for most

Turkey day will be here soon


----------



## schumigirl

I keep forgetting you have Thanksgiving this week.........


Raining here today, not too cold though........just dull and grey, very grey. 

11 sleeps till overnight at airport..........


----------



## macraven

_Up at 5 and started my day
Trying to think where to have lunch out this afternoon

Why is food the highlight of my day?
Lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Because you are one of those not caring what day you have to go to work.  Hope those cats are behaving Mac, and enjoy a lush lunch.

Yay!  11, 11 for Schumi.  Family trip is getting ever so closer.  Hope you see some sun today. 

Well, soccer is over for this week-end.  They could have done better.  No subs may have hurt some, and they haven't played together for months.  HeHe, they did play in the 30 mph wind yesterday.   Balls kicked in the wind didn't go far at all.  A funny:  The goalie  kicked an incoming ball -- it looked like a geyser, ball went straight up in the air, higher than the nearby large tree, then came down not far from where it was kicked.  That wind was fierce.  At least it was not that cold, 50 degrees, and no snow or rain.  That was another tournament that little one has last year.  30 mph winds, and snowing.  Now that was a cold tournament.  Ah, happy no practice on this holiday week-end.  Then starts in earnest for the last tournament in 3 weeks.  Sigh, I need a heavier blanket to wrap around me at games, apparently. 

Well, for those keeping up for what day it is:









  and I feel like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Time for tea.  It's a very sunny, mostly clear blue sky, 45, and 20 mph winds.  Yep, it's Monday already.  Heated seat and car warning that it may be icy roads.  No ice here.  Ah, yes, those very large pockets of rain to dump over an inch of rain over Saturday night, are far out to sea.  No ran for most of the week, just dropping temperatures.  42 for Thanksgiving and 43 for Black Friday are the highs.  The coffee will be hot when shopping.

With that, I need tea.  Actually, iced tea.  Seems the boiler is working overtime.

Have an awesome Monday all.  Good Morning.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday all!!!  Holidays are really in full swing now around here. I am working Tues, Wed, Friday, and all day Saturday at my second job... going to be loads of fun.. I haven't done retail on Black Friday in years.. I don't even go shopping on Black Friday...

Last night I saw 'Justice League'.  It was good, but DC comics are just so dark and brooding. They tried to inject humor, but it doesn't work as well as Marvel. I'll go see the next one in the series, but I'll remember to keep my expectations lower. 

@Charade67 HAve you seen BMG before? I've seen them twice, they're such weird fun! You'll have a great time! I hope they do the toilet paper thing.

@keishashadow I am so sorry to hear about your police officer friend. I have such admiration and respect for good policemen/women.

@PoohIsHome I am so jealous you're there and I'm here! I hope you're having a blast!!

@Lynne G I'm raising my morning mug of tea to you!


----------



## Chuckers

*48
*

48 is the atomic number of cadmium
48 is the number of the NASCAR car driven by Jimmy Johnson
48 is the retired jersey number of President Gerald R. Ford's jersey at the University of Michigan
48 is the direct dial number for Poland
48 connecting states in the United States of America are often referred to as 'the Lower 48'
48 minutes constitute a full NBA game
48 Hours is a television program on CBS

*48 DAYS is the number I have left until I am in Universal!!!*


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. I have to work Monday, Tuesday, and  Wednesday. B has school today and tomorrow. DH gets the whole week off. 

Mac raven - I was up at 5 today but not by choice. I managed to get back to sleep just before my alarm went off. 

Lynne - Stories like that make me glad all of B’s activities are indoors.

Chuckers - I have never seen BMG. I surprised my husband by choosing it. He didn’t think it was something I would be interested in. The clips I’ve seen look very entertaining. Good luck Friday. Six years of working retail have cured me of Black Friday shopping. 

Time to get this day started.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Three works days (or really 2.5 days) for me this week. We are off Thursday and Friday!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .  

Coffee brewing. 




Chuckers said:


> I haven't done retail on Black Friday in years.. I don't even go shopping on Black Friday...



Chuckers since some of the retailers have been opening on Thursday evening for past couple years Black Friday is pretty quiet here. Maybe with all the folks that shop online now it will help ease up some of the Madness for you on Black Friday.


----------



## Metro West

Robo56 said:


> Chuckers since some of the retailers have been opening on Thursday evening for past couple years Black Friday is pretty quiet here. Maybe with all the folks that shop online now it will help ease up some of the Madness for you on Black Friday.


 I did Black Friday once a long time ago...it was kind of fun but I've never done it again. After seeing how some people act from the news shows last year I'm embarrassed for them...totally childish and stupid. I wish stores would crack down on how people act by forcing them to follow rules and if they don't behave they get escorted off the property...or something to that effect.


----------



## Lynne G

My kids want to go out on Friday.  We like to people watch more than buy a few things.  That, and stores are open all night, so early in the morning is when we go.  Do most of my shopping online now, so I don't see the lines like I have seen in the past.  Yeah, and there's always some crazy, not so nice, people out there.  We just stay out of their way.

But so loving a short work week.  That, and I need more tea.  That wind is just enough to send a chill through ya.  

And a YAY!  for Metro West.  4 day weekends are always something to cheer about.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope your coffee was a full pot, hot and tasty.  Hope you are enjoying your afternoon.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> Coffee brewing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuckers since some of the retailers have been opening on Thursday evening for past couple years Black Friday is pretty quiet here. Maybe with all the folks that shop online now it will help ease up some of the Madness for you on Black Friday.



Our store doesn't open on Thursday because the company doesn't want to pay the massive overtime that Massachusetts state law says must be paid. In fact, we have to make sure we're out of the store by 11:45 Wednesday night and they can't clock in until 12:01 am Friday morning.


----------



## Chuckers

I did Black Friday once just for fun.. I left my house at midnight on Friday morning and just drove around to look at the long lines.  The line for Best Buy wrapped around the building twice. Target's line went filled up the parking lot. Bloomingdales stated they weren't opening until 2 am. However, when I got there at 1, they had opened their doors and no one was there. So I did a little shopping. I found one thing I wanted and bought it just as everyone came in realizing the store was open. I went to the bathroom, came out and the store had transformed from peaceful to madhouse in the space of 5 minutes. I figured I had had enough and went home.


----------



## Robo56

First Black Friday I did many years ago I herniated a disc in my back just putting my shoes
on to leave that Morning. I didn’t know what it was so went shopping anyway and was in hospital that evening.
Second time I did Black Friday again many years ago two women were fighting in toy store over tickle me Elmo. I was appalled. Nope....Black Friday shopping not for me. It seems to bring out the hidden animal instincts in some folks for sure.....


----------



## Robo56

Have to admit though the gray haired old ladies in Florida who flip you the bird if you don’t take off quickly enough for them at the stop light when it turns green does make me laugh


----------



## macraven

_Getting up at 5 this morning is a rarity
Only do that when it's forced on me

Especially tough to open the peepers when I go to bed at midnight 

Got home about 3 today and decided to cook 
Food done at 5:30 but no one ready to eat yet
No worries 
I have a microwave 
lol 

Hope all have their plans for turkey day
For those with extra days off work this week....sweet !!

Robo I'm with you 
My days of shopping on Black Friday ended ten years ago

No more shopping for Christmas deals after turkey day

I saved my sanity from those crowds when I decided checks were more appreciated than gifts for Christmas 

_


----------



## tink1957

No black Friday shopping for me as I am working...if I can't buy it online no way Jose.

We were planning our usual 140 mile trip to my brother's house for thanksgiving and I was not looking forward to spending 4 1/2 hours of my day in the car.  I was happily surprised to get the news from my brother that thanksgiving is at my niece's house this year...she lives an hour away   she's due any minute with her third baby girl and needs to be close to home.  Turkey day could get interesting if she goes into labor.


----------



## macraven

Tink, don't know many that would spend over 4 hours in a car for a turkey meal 

Now one hour is worth it ...

Hope you enjoy your family T day
And cross our fingers the cook does not go into labor before the turkey is done


----------



## Charade67

We are having Thanksgiving dinner with friends. I have about a 5 minute drive.  My husband asked our hosts what we should bring to the meal. They said “anything you want”.  I have no idea what to bring.


----------



## macraven

_Shock them and bring jello..._

_

Or a simple relish tray, which is what I usually do _


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Shock them and bring jello..._
> 
> _
> 
> Or a simple relish tray, which is what I usually do _



Eww..Jello. No can do.  My problem is that I am really not much of a cook. I have some great desserts I can make, but our hosts always go overboard and buy a bunch of pies.


----------



## Lynne G

Flowers or candy or wine?  Crackers and cheese?  Vegetables and dip?  Nice to have someone cook.  We travel not quite an hour away.  But, with a large family, we have 2 days of dinner, though at 2 different homes.  Yay for me, as no cooking for 2 nights. 


Odd, as does not feel like a Monday night.

But, am tired, so just chilling now.  Getting ready for bed.  Pasta for dinner, and of course little one had a bowl of soup to start.  Leftover, so lunch for tomorrow unless DH finds it.  Hehe, older one just realized there was mashed taters in the refrigerator.  Asked what they are for.  Said, you, as know he would be home for lunch tomorrow.  Happy smile from him.

Warm tea needed.  Slightly cool inside.  I guess after spending the day in a stuffy hot inside, anything feels cool as compared to that.  I drank quite a few glasses of iced tea today.

Enjoy your night homies.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, what a lucky holiday of two days you will have

No cooking for two days and a short work week!

Can't get any better than that

Without having any family where we are, I can cook whatever we want or get pizza 

I'm flipping a coin to decide_


----------



## schumigirl

They’ve been slowly trying to introduce a Black Friday sale period over here too.........utter nonsense. We too have seen ridiculous fights breaking out over giant TVs from a company no one has heard of and fighting over equally ridiculous items.........

Good way for stores to get rid of their rubbish that’s been hanging around for too long.........I am NOT a sales person at all........hate sales and will actively avoid any stores that do have massive sales at any time of the year. I used to be friends with someone who got up at 4.30am on Boxing Day to go to a store that has a sale starting that day.......crazy!!! I’d rather have my toe nails ripped off than trawl through sales crowds or sales stuff. 



Vicki........hope you have an amazing time, with no surprises arriving early.........least till dinner is over.........lol.......


Tuesday again...........

Kyle has a rare day off midweek so they went out and got haircuts.........I don’t get mine done till next week......it badly needs doing as it’s got so long and roots are showing.........

This afternoon taking DH for new clothes, not holiday clothes, but he needs a new suit and few other things......and it’s still grey and rainy outside.

Have diced beef in slow cooker with ale, beef stock and some veggies........the smell is totally lush already!

Grilled turkey Brie and cranberry sandwiches for lunch all round.........

Have a great Tuesday............


----------



## Charade67

Up again at 5:00. This time on purpose. The problem is that when I know I have to get up early I don’t sleep much the night before. B had to be at school at 5:45 this morning. The students who are taking U.S. and Virginia history are going on a field trip to Jamestown. 

Schumi - Black Friday has gotten absolutely ridiculous here.  It used to be that stores opened a few hours early on the Friday after Thanksgiving. The times keep getting earlier and earlier. I know of at least one store that is starting their Black Friday sale at 2:00 Thursday afternoon. I can’t think of anything I want badly enough to deal with the crazed crowds. 

I’m going to try to see if I can get in a little more sleep before I have to go to work.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice B gets a field trip today, but yikes, an early hour to get to school.  Nice you got to drop her off Charade.  Since my DH gets up at 4:30, I do too.  I try to go back to sleep, sometimes I do, but most of the time, it's more like a nap, and not restful.  Makes an early night for me.

Yay! Tuesday it is.  Tacos for all.  Us, most likely making pepper steak.  Bought steak the other day to grill, but ended up with pasta instead, so, homemade Chinese food for dinner tonight.

Sigh, cool start, even if a bright start.  Car again warned there may be icy roads.  Yes, below freezing last night will give 35 degree mornings.  Heated seats were on high.  Yes, a warm tush is much appreciated.  

Drank that iced tea too fast.  I guess I will be well hydrated today.  Time for more tea.












  Hope your DH clothes shopping was successful, Schumi.  Hope you see the sun soon.  Gray and rainy is no fun to be out in.  My hair gets cut next week too.  

I vote for pizza Mac.  


Christmas is coming....





Have a wonderful Tuesday, homies.  Stay warm and keep that coffee hot.


----------



## macraven

_The Christmas lights minions are a hoot!!

Our temps dropped also so I turned the heat up higher
I no longer have a real winter coat so I'll stay inside until it gets warmer

Not many work days left for many of you homies
Nice to have a 4 day weekend!_


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Have to admit though the gray haired old ladies in Florida who flip you the bird if you don’t take off quickly enough for them at the stop light when it turns green does make me laugh



My first day in Florida, I was almost killed by one of those little old ladies. She couldn't see over the dashboard and decided to get in the left lane from the 3rd lane over.. unfortunately, *I* was *IN* the left lane at the time. didn't look in any mirror.. I beeped my horn, she jumped a little in her seat but kept on changing lanes. I learned REAL fast how bad those drivers are.



tink1957 said:


> No black Friday shopping for me as I am working...if I can't buy it online no way Jose.
> 
> 
> We were planning our usual 140 mile trip to my brother's house for thanksgiving and I was not looking forward to spending 4 1/2 hours of my day in the car.  I was happily surprised to get the news from my brother that thanksgiving is at my
> niece's house this year...she lives an hour away   she's due any minute with her third baby girl and needs to be close to home.  Turkey day could get interesting if she goes into labor.




140 miles? Nope.. can't do it for a day trip. I am driving 3+ hours for Christmas with my sister, but I am staying there for 4 days. 




Charade67 said:


> Schumi - Black Friday has gotten absolutely ridiculous here.  It used to be that stores opened a few hours early on the Friday after Thanksgiving. The times keep getting earlier and earlier. I know of at least one store that is starting their Black Friday sale at 2:00 Thursday afternoon. I can’t think of anything I want badly enough to deal with the crazed crowds.



Black Friday is horrendous. If I have to do shopping, I will shop at the stores that DON'T open on Thursday. Those that feel it's not right to take families away from the family holiday. Mostly I do my shopping on line anyway now. I hate stores and I hate other people.


----------



## Chuckers

*47*


47 is the atomic number of silver
47 is the favorite number of Pomona College in California because Professor Donald Bently wrote a fake mathematical proof that all numbers equal 47.
The 47 Society is a real group that formed because of the fake mathematical proof. Their belief is that the number 47 appears more in random instance in life than any other number.
Joe Menosky, a graduate of Pomona College went on to be a writer for Star Trek: The Next Generation. Because of his association with Pomona College, the Star Trek universe has referenced the number 47 numerous times in The Next Generation series and beyond. A few examples:
In the TNG episode, Darmok, the computer finds 47 instance of the word 'Darmok' in its database
In the movie, Star Trek Generations, Scotty manages to beam up only 47 El-Aurians before their ship is destroyed by the energy ribbon.
In the 2009 reboot film, Star Trek, the Enterprise was built in sector 47 of Riverside Shipyards and Nero's ship destroyed 47 Klingon ships

J.J. Abrams, a director and producer involved with Star Trek, has also adopted the use of the number 47 in many of his series. These series include Fringe, Revolution, and Alias. He has also used 47 in the movie Star Wars, the Force Awakens where the thermal oscillator is located in Precinct 47
47 is the direct dial for Norway
The Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn are located 47 degrees apart
I am personally hoping for some tropical weather when I go to Universal in 47 days!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hmmph, For some of us shopping is a competitive sport.  . I draw the line at going out on thanksgiving. Everyone has a disposable income/budget.  I really work it to stay within mine as I have huge Xmas gift lists.  Strategize BF/cyber monday (although that will be challenging when in MCO this year haha DH said he's going to confiscate my phone so i don't shop in the parks hehe) shopping has  saved me literally hundreds of $ every year. I. Tend to pick things up through out the year @ the outlets.  My last score was a $145 pair of UGG boots for GD for $45.  Yes, ran the # on their site to make sure not knockoffs.

I haven't body slammed anybody - yet.  Speaking of; was sad to see Kamala is in bad shape. So many of the old skool wrestlers are nearing their end-life.  Hastened by all the chemicals & injuries they acquired in their lifetimes I'm sure.



Robo56 said:


> First Black Friday I did many years ago I herniated a disc in my back just putting my shoes
> on to leave that Morning. I didn’t know what it was so went shopping anyway and was in hospital that evening.
> Second time I did Black Friday again many years ago two women were fighting in toy store over tickle me Elmo. I was appalled. Nope....Black Friday shopping not for me. It seems to bring out the hidden animal instincts in some folks for sure.....



That surely trumps all BF war stories I've heard.  You poor thing!  



Charade67 said:


> We are having Thanksgiving dinner with friends. I have about a 5 minute drive.  My husband asked our hosts what we should bring to the meal. They said “anything you want”.  I have no idea what to bring.



An appetizer always seems to fit the bill in that scenario.  My go tos are the pumpernickle bread with the knorrs/sour cream dip or a dessert - in your case since pies are spoken for, fancy cookies/brownies or ambrosia 

My toke so far - cranberry sauce, hershey kiss stuffed chocolate chip mini muffin type cookies, pumpkin pies in oven & big bird will head into oven afterwards.  I really miss my departed large fridge in the basement.  The 2 mini ones just aren't cutting it.  Hmmm, maybe I'll find one on BF lol.


----------



## keishashadow

PS almost forgot...

They caught the bastard who killed Officer Shaw, holed up in a seedy part of the 'burg

First time i smiled thinking about it...poetic justice...they used his cuffs in the apprehension


----------



## schumigirl

Charade me neither.........not my thing at all.........hope you got back to sleep though!! 

Lynne......home made Chinese food sounds good..........hope you avoided the ice.......never fun!

Janet, what a bargain with the UGG boots.........wow......yes it’s a shame the way all those wrestlers end of similar fates.........we went to see WWF as it was called in the early 90’s when they toured the UK........I’m almost ashamed to say I may have rushed past some young kids rather abruptly to get close to The Undertaker of whom I was a massive fan at the time........I totally deny the involvement of my elbows anywhere in the Rush...........

Didn’t know it at The the time but I was very recently pregnant........there’s me behaving like a hooligan......or so I’m told........lol.......

I know where I’m going to hint for an invite if I’m ever in your area for Thanksgiving Janet  ........everything you have planned sounds gorgeous......

Glad they got the guy who murdered the officer, and poetic justice with the handcuffs. Hope he suffers and rots. 



Back in from shopping.........never fun.........managed to get him a new suit, 3 pairs of trousers, not too dressy not too casual........and some bits and bobs.........got DS a few things too......including a new hoody for nights in Orlando........I didn’t get anything for me for a change........

Came out of one store and checked to see if my watch had stopped.......it was so dark! Nope, it was right, just such a dark and miserable day........lovely to come home though when it’s like that outside.........

Time for a cuppa........or wine maybe.......shops were busy!


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Eww..Jello.


 But...but...there's always room for Jell-o...or so the commercial said.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> But...but...there's always room for Jell-o...or so the commercial said.



I used to like Jell-o until it was all I could eat for 2 weeks...


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> I used to like Jell-o until it was all I could eat for 2 weeks...


 My mother used to make my favorite...Strawberry Jell-O with chopped strawberries and cool whip. I could eat that all day. 

We are getting quite a bit of rain this week so if anyone is coming down bring rain gear until the weekend.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> My mother used to make my favorite...Strawberry Jell-O with chopped strawberries and cool whip. I could eat that all day.



My favorites were lime and, later, grape.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> But...but...there's always room for Jell-o...or so the commercial said.



Didn't Bill Murray say that in a movie????? Ghostbusters 2 maybe .........love those movies.......may watch one later.........


Well........another trip planned tonight 

Going back to New York in July for 5 nights.....staying at The New York Palace again........  Flights booked and paid for and overnight hotel for night before booked too.........

I wondered what DH was up to as every time he was on the laptop recently he had flight or New York Palace pages open........I think I`ve unleashed a travel beast!!! So sitting earlier he said go on.......might as well get booked up for NY.........didn't need to ask me twice.......all done in 15 minutes!!! Call it an early Christmas present.........

232 sleeps till then........... How happy am I tonight!!!!

Off to open some sparkly........any excuse..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Didn't Bill Murray say that in a movie????? Ghostbusters 2 maybe .........love those movies.......may watch one later.........
> 
> 
> Well........another trip planned tonight
> 
> Going back to New York in July for 5 nights.....staying at The New York Palace again........  Flights booked and paid for and overnight hotel for night before booked too.........
> 
> I wondered what DH was up to as every time he was on the laptop recently he had flight or New York Palace pages open........I think I`ve unleashed a travel beast!!! So sitting earlier he said go on.......might as well get booked up for NY.........didn't need to ask me twice.......all done in 15 minutes!!! Call it an early Christmas present.........
> 
> 232 sleeps till then........... How happy am I tonight!!!!
> 
> Off to open some sparkly........any excuse..........



Thot that was bill Cosby? I'm not touching that bowl of jello hehe

Congrats!  Travel is a grrreat Xmas present indeedy.  Admit to being far too tired to do the math...when in 2018? 

Gave the pooch a bath, 2 man job.  How a dog can turn into such a wiggly worm is beyond me.  

Bought whatever they call the FP tix for reserved Xmas show tix for next sunday @ Sea World.  DiL & DS swear their holiday shows kick the others out of the water.  Now, all i have to do is wait for the BF deals tomorrow afternoon to figure out if renewing our APs, new BOGO half off for 15 months, one AP/one fun pass, it goes on & one, should toss a dart.  Swear their offerings are far more confusing that WDW & SW combined.


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the latest travel plans Carole...it's hard to keep up with all your trips.

I almost booked a trip for early December tonight until I came to my senses about how broke I am....but it's hard when Cabana Bay has a suite deal for $99 per night and I have 3 days off 

Janet, I feel your pain on giving the pooch a bath...bathing my Sasha is also a 2 person job and we usually wind up more wet than the dog


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm so far behind but just in case -Happy Thanksgiving (early) to all. 
I'm gonna try to catch up tomorrow as it's an off day.

LOVE having a villa when in Florida! Love the feeling of onsite but nothing like 1300 sq to stretch out in , 2 bed 2 bath, full laundry. And DD has decided to stay with us this week instead of sleeping at her apartment. She's been off sun-tues so we did our turkey dinner tonight (thank you public for fully cooked tday dinner- peach pie currently baking). We also made her favorite cookies (Mexican wedding cookies). Did Studios this am- rope drop so we got lots accomplished between that and fast passes. Left around 130 pm. Kids currently giggling and quoting The incredibles on tv.  Now off to hot tub for a bit...

Hope all are well!


----------



## Charade67

I have one exhausted teenager tonight.  They got back from the Jamestown trip around 7:30. We picked her up from school and then went to supper.  When we got home she went straight to bed.

I decided on squash casserole for Thanksgiving. If it’s anything like previous years we will have way too much food.

Chuckers - I hated driving when I lived in FLorida. I hate to say it, but I had several near misses and all but one involved a senior citizen.

Keisha - I’m making plans to go to your house net year for Thanksgiving.  So glad to hear they caught the guy who killed the police officer.

Schumi - Congrats on the new trip. We have been tossing around the idea of taking B to NYC for a couple of days for her 18th birthday next year. 

One more day of work for me this week.  Tomorrow will probably be a very short day since only one of our therapists will be working.


----------



## macraven

_David Cassidy died and waiting for the partridge family show reruns now

Never understood how he was a teen idol but liked the tv show at one time, kids had it on when and would catch some of it 
Think they liked the music part 
Thought it ran on the nickelodean network 
_


----------



## Charade67

I have vague memories of watching the Partridge Family. I’m not really old enough to have been a David Cassidy fan, but I was totally in love with Shaun Cassidy. 
Such sad news today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thot that was bill Cosby? I'm not touching that bowl of jello hehe
> 
> Congrats!  Travel is a grrreat Xmas present indeedy.  Admit to being far too tired to do the math...when in 2018?
> 
> Gave the pooch a bath, 2 man job.  How a dog can turn into such a wiggly worm is beyond me.
> 
> Bought whatever they call the FP tix for reserved Xmas show tix for next sunday @ Sea World.  DiL & DS swear their holiday shows kick the others out of the water.  Now, all i have to do is wait for the BF deals tomorrow afternoon to figure out if renewing our APs, new BOGO half off for 15 months, one AP/one fun pass, it goes on & one, should toss a dart.  Swear their offerings are far more confusing that WDW & SW combined.



Lol......never been a Cosby fan even before the truth came out about him.........

Our dates are July for NYC......fly out Friday the 13th......apparently some folks won’t fly that date....... doesn’t bother us........

I think that show is supposed to be amazing! I know friends of ours that stay every Christmas do go to Seaworld and mentioned their kids say it’s their favourite thing to see.......good luck with the purchases! 



tink1957 said:


> Congrats on the latest travel plans Carole...it's hard to keep up with all your trips.
> 
> I almost booked a trip for early December tonight until I came to my senses about how broke I am....but it's hard when Cabana Bay has a suite deal for $99 per night and I have 3 days off
> 
> Janet, I feel your pain on giving the pooch a bath...bathing my Sasha is also a 2 person job and we usually wind up more wet than the dog



Thanks Vicki.......even I’m getting confused now......Tom asked me last night what date we flew in May.....gave him the March dates??? I have all the details in separate books........so need to keep checking them.......not a bad problem to have...........

Never bathed a dog before......sounds fun!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> I'm so far behind but just in case -Happy Thanksgiving (early) to all.
> I'm gonna try to catch up tomorrow as it's an off day.
> 
> LOVE having a villa when in Florida! Love the feeling of onsite but nothing like 1300 sq to stretch out in , 2 bed 2 bath, full laundry. And DD has decided to stay with us this week instead of sleeping at her apartment. She's been off sun-tues so we did our turkey dinner tonight (thank you public for fully cooked tday dinner- peach pie currently baking). We also made her favorite cookies (Mexican wedding cookies). Did Studios this am- rope drop so we got lots accomplished between that and fast passes. Left around 130 pm. Kids currently giggling and quoting The incredibles on tv.  Now off to hot tub for a bit...
> 
> Hope all are well!



Glad you’re having a lovely time........peach pie sounds gorgeous......never tried one before.......but never met a fruit pie I didn’t like yet..........


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......that would be a lovely 18th birthday present for your daughter.........what’s not to love about NYC......as for driving in Florida, I’m the opposite......we love driving in America........and we did actually have a row as to who drove one day this year.........it may be the novelty of driving in the wrong side of the road to us.......but it’s fun! Yes there are some idiots on the road and to see so many texting or using their phone while driving is scary........

macraven.......yes, sad about David Cassidy.......I was too young to be a fan of his but my oldest sister was a huge fan.........always felt so sorry for him with the dad he had. I only knew Jack Cassidy as a regular “bad guy” in Columbo.....but he was awful to his son. Think he also had his own demons.......tragic end for him too. So sad. 



And it’s still raining..........we have a weather warning for high winds next day or so........

Out this morning to pick up a new George Forman grill.......we use that for grilled sandwiches and it needs replacing......they don’t last long, think we only bought that one a year or so ago. Then DH has a dentist appointment, then not sure.........I’m out tonight though.......

Now only 9 sleeps till overnight at airport.........single digits......

Have a great Wednesday............


----------



## macraven

_One more workday for many of you

Then a 4 days off and you can think of it as a mini vacation 

Unless you have to cook and clean

Last week of Friday off for Wagman_


----------



## Lynne G

but of course, since it is Wednesday, 






  it's Hump Day.  That day of the week, where the work week is half over, and for some of us, a four day week-end.  Sweet.  


What da heck?  Thought I turned off the shower.  Oh crap.  It's a downpour.  And still chucking down rain as I get ready.  Where's the umbrella?  Right.  In the car.  Yeah, one of those days to start.  That and puddles are us.  Shoes wet.  But, at 51 degrees, this Southern wind is bring rain, and warmer air.  Ewww, the entry way smells like a locker room.  Oh yeah, iced tea for me.  No need for sweater today.  And, more yay, a shorter day.  Good thing, I have errands to run.  More good things, family arriving tonight.  Will be good to see them.

With that, safe travels to those on the road today.  Those already enjoying vacation - wahoo!  Hope you are having a fun time.  For those still working, hey, hope your commute was drier and just as fast as mine.   And those homies home today, wahoo.  Have a nice beverage and sit back.  Those homies not feeling well, well wishes and mummy dust for you.  And finally, those with a countdown, including Schumi with another one (woot!), yay, and more yay.

Ah, the food coma will soon enough commence.  I need more tea.

Have a lovely day all!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Wednesday All! 

@schumigirl - Yes, Bill Murray did use that line in Ghostbusters  

Tomorrow is Turkey Day! I get to see my sister today.. she's travelling up from NY to spend T-Day with me tomorrow. We're going to do lunch today since I can't see her tonight as I am working my second job. Ugh... I can't wait for this week to be over. At least I'll be making some good extra money for all the hours I am putting in.

Just wish it wasn't rainy today


----------



## Chuckers

*46*


46 is the atomic number of palladium
46 is the number of human chromosomes
There are 46 official peaks in the Adirondack mountain range. People who have climbed them all are called '46ers'
46 is the direct dial code for Sweden
46 can be pronounced "yoroshiku" in Japanese. This also means 'my best regards'. People in Japan will often greet each other with '46'.
46 is really a boring number
I don't plan on being bored in 46 days when I am in Universal Orlando!!

(On a side note when I did my countdown today, the numbers for months, days, hours, minutes, seconds came out to be 1 15 16 17 18)


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It seems a little weird being the only one in the house awake right now. I will probably only work about 3 hours today. Maybe I will finally finish the laundry and house cleaning.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Clear and a little cool here this am but temps are going to reach the 60s in the afternoon so not bad at all.

At least I don't have to pack a lunch for work since we're having our Thanksgiving pot luck dinner today.  Bringing mac and cheese and Oreo pie.  

Hope you have a fun day with your sis Chuck.
Coffee time for me   have a great day homies.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and Happy Thanksgiving Eve! I probably won't eat much tomorrow for lunch/dinner...I'm going to breakfast in the morning with my neighbor to Golden Corral...or the Golden Trough or however you know it by.

Hope everyone has a safe and peaceful holiday.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> but of course, since it is Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Hump Day.  That day of the week, where the work week is half over, and for some of us, a four day week-end.  Sweet.
> 
> 
> What da heck?  Thought I turned off the shower.  Oh crap.  It's a downpour.  And still chucking down rain as I get ready.  Where's the umbrella?  Right.  In the car.  Yeah, one of those days to start.  That and puddles are us.  Shoes wet.  But, at 51 degrees, this Southern wind is bring rain, and warmer air.  Ewww, the entry way smells like a locker room.  Oh yeah, iced tea for me.  No need for sweater today.  And, more yay, a shorter day.  Good thing, I have errands to run.  More good things, family arriving tonight.  Will be good to see them.
> 
> With that, safe travels to those on the road today.  Those already enjoying vacation - wahoo!  Hope you are having a fun time.  For those still working, hey, hope your commute was drier and just as fast as mine.   And those homies home today, wahoo.  Have a nice beverage and sit back.  Those homies not feeling well, well wishes and mummy dust for you.  And finally, those with a countdown, including Schumi with another one (woot!), yay, and more yay.
> 
> Ah, the food coma will soon enough commence.  I need more tea.
> 
> Have a lovely day all!



Lol good ones.  Not much rain here, we had hail & snow then yesterday was in low 50's. today barely breaking freezing.  I appreciate the fact fall is doing it's best to hang in there!

Ps a little bird told me off the record, that it would be a good idea to check the SW website @ noon JIK _today_


tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Clear and a little cool here this am but temps are going to reach the 60s in the afternoon so not bad at all.
> 
> At least I don't have to pack a lunch for work since we're having our Thanksgiving pot luck dinner today.  Bringing mac and cheese and Oreo pie.
> 
> Hope you have a fun day with your sis Chuck.
> Coffee time for me   have a great day homies.



Nom - Your co-workers will love you!  Should've asked you earlier, as a southern gal -  finally bought a nice 12 inch iron skillet (calaphon non stick, which i still pre seasoned).  Going to take a stab at making my cornbread in it. Usually do a glass baking pan, no idea if bake time is any different or not. Guess I'll keep a good eye on it and hope for the best.  Worst case will toss it in the stuffing and start over since it's a quick cook.

JIK i don't get back, Happy Thanksgiving to all no matter how you roll 

Will toss in an adios too to be safe as it appears BF will also be our packing day for our first Orlando trip in ages


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Great way to spend Black Friday Keisha.  Nice bird tweet you posted.  I will check SW.  Ya never know.

Like your countdown Chuckers.  Ever so closer.

TInk, sounds yummy.  Pot Luck is just that, some really good stuff and some um, not eating that again.  Enjoy.  So nice when no packing lunch.  Loving a short work day, and a short work week.

Charade, ha, both kids had school today.  But happy you only have a few hours of work.  I too will be happy to get some errands done, as all the store seem to be open normal hours.

Metro, ah, the buffet.  Happy Thanksgiving to you.

Come on homies, let the food aromas make ya drool!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_Woot....!

Just checked and our Golden Corral is doing turkey day feast for afternoon.
sounds like an alternative to whatever I would be fixing

Nice day here but windy.
Tomorrow temps predicted to be 59-63 during the days for this week and next
Evenings is when the temps will drop.

A few of my trees have leaves still completely green but a few are bare.
My sugar gum tree is the only one that goes from green to red/orange leaves.
Reminds me of season changing from back North.

I'd have this sugar gum tree cut down in a bat of an eye if I could.
It's said to be 130 years old and would cost too much to have it cut down.
Not my favorite type of tree at all......_


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all and Happy Thanksgiving Eve! I probably won't eat much tomorrow for lunch/dinner...I'm going to breakfast in the morning with my neighbor to Golden Corral...or the Golden Trough or however you know it by.
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and peaceful holiday.



Never been in one Todd.......hope you enjoy it and have a wonderful day tomorrow........and I can say again.....will see you soon.........



keishashadow said:


> Lol good ones.  Not much rain here, we had hail & snow then yesterday was in low 50's. today barely breaking freezing.  I appreciate the fact fall is doing it's best to hang in there!
> 
> Ps a little bird told me off the record, that it would be a good idea to check the SW website @ noon JIK _today_
> 
> 
> Nom - Your co-workers will love you!  Should've asked you earlier, as a southern gal -  finally bought a nice 12 inch iron skillet (calaphon non stick, which i still pre seasoned).  Going to take a stab at making my cornbread in it. Usually do a glass baking pan, no idea if bake time is any different or not. Guess I'll keep a good eye on it and hope for the best.  Worst case will toss it in the stuffing and start over since it's a quick cook.
> 
> JIK i don't get back, Happy Thanksgiving to all no matter how you roll
> 
> Will toss in an adios too to be safe as it appears BF will also be our packing day for our first Orlando trip in ages



Funny you mention cornbread........I’m making ribs tomorrow night and Tom asked if I would make the cornbread recipe you gave me a while back........well since he asked..........

Have a great time at both occasions.........



It is wild and blowing a hoolie here today........haven’t seen it as bad for a while..........any leaves that were left have now well and truly gone.......

Not going out tonight as my friend is poorly.........so, DH is taking me for dinner now........nothing fancy just the local pub, but food is all home cooked and gorgeous! Then home to watch The Apprentice..........this seasons candidates are truly the worst bunch we have ever seen! Totally addictive viewing though...........

In case I miss anyone, have a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow...........


----------



## wagman67

Mac, I actually have next Friday off, as well...woohoo!

Chuckers, your are getting very close to answering the mystery that is life, the universe and everything...I'd say by Sunday.

Keisha, not to tell anyone how to cook anything...but...I love cornbread with that great outer crunch. You have to put oil (or which ever grease your going with) in the skillet and pre-heat that baby, in the oven, so when you put the batter in, it flash cooks that outer crust.....so good. dang, I want some cornbread right now. Anyway, I am sure you already know that.

Schumi...hope you have fun on all of your jet-set adventures...sounds awesome.

Monyka, so cool that your DD got to spend a good time with you guys for early turkey day. Got to confess...I did not know what a Mexican Wedding Cookie was, so I looked it up. I have eaten so many of those...just never knew that is what they were called. I guess that is my 'something new' for the day.

Charade, I would like to say the squash casserole sounds good, but I hate squash, but I hope you enjoy it. Don't know what it is about hating squash (and zucchini), in the south, but all my life, I have been subjected to any number of squash dishes, because "you don't like squash because you haven't had it the way I make it". Well, I have now had it about every way it could be made and guess what...still hate it.

Keisha, I am happy to hear they got the scum that took the life of that officer. Still, prayers continue, for him, his family and the country in general. 

Well, the oldest is now an official volunteer Fire Fighter...had graduation last night. So proud. He plans continue various fire fighter courses, so not sure were he is headed with this part of his life.

The youngest's football team and all the parents are so pumped up this week. We are all having a Thanksgiving feast together, tomorrow evening...after practice. Yeah, I know some people may say it is not right to practice on Thanksgiving, but around here, it is a great accomplishment...it always means that you are playing the next night to get into the Championship game, the following week. For years, when my boys' cousin was playing (same school), they would have a turkey decoy standing in the end zone, which signified their goal was to practice on Thanksgiving. The team never accomplished that goal until two years ago...my oldest and youngest were both on that team and the youngest is on this one...again, very proud of them.


----------



## Chuckers

wagman67 said:


> Mac, I actually have next Friday off, as well...woohoo!
> 
> Chuckers, your are getting very close to answering the mystery that is life, the universe and everything...I'd say by Sunday.




I know.. I may have to break my habit of not posting on the weekend


----------



## Charade67

Came home today to an empty house. Texted B who told me that she and her dad were out having lunch. Less than 4 hours since I last talked to him and he completely forgot that I said I would be home early today.

 I started researching NYC hotels today. I found one that had good ratings, was in a good location, and had an incredible price. The catch was that it is non refundable and we get charged as soon as we book the room.

Tink - Oreo pie sounds really good. I sometimes miss being in a large office. We used to have great pot luck lunches at my old office. Where I am now we usually only have 3 people in the office at the same time.

Keisha - Snow already? We have occasionally gotten some in December. Hopefully not this year though.

Metro - I haven’t been to a Golden Corral in ages. I think I may have been to the one in our town once. 

Wagman - Squash is one of the few vegetables I actually like. I was raised in the south, but there are several southern foods I do not like. 

I think I will go and catch up on some of the TV I missed this week.


----------



## schumigirl

Wagman......your son is a credit to you. Being a firefighter is indeed a vocation. Not sure I could ever be that selfless. The NY firefighters we met this past trip who were right beside the Trade Centre when it fell were truly amazing men. Stories of heroism were brushed aside as “just part of the job”  not quite,...........true heroes. I wish your son well. 

Charade.......there are some beautiful hotels in NYC to choose from.......we loved the NY Palace so much we knew we wanted to go back, but this time we have booked The Towers rooms........they’re supposed to be better and higher.........so a better view, think it’ll be worth the extra cost. For us position is important.....and where the Palace is, it’s perfect for us. But so much choice in the City...........



Had lovely dinner out with husband tonight.........had beautiful home made beef in red wine, DH had steak.....all washed down with lovely bottle of Pinot Noir.......and walked the 5 minute walk home in wild and woolly winds........

Glad to get home though, warm and cosy..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

May you all have a wonderful blessed Thanksgiving.







And a special cat one for Mac.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning Robo and all my homies 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, wishing all of youse safe travels and excellent times with family and friends


----------



## macraven

Ditto to what Robo and Tink have said


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone! Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thanksgiving homies.  May all enjoy being with family and friends.  

The sun is up, the sky is a beautiful blue, and it is 29 degrees.  Quite lovely.  

Tea is steeping, and maybe I will cook up some eggs and bacon.  Little one will have soup and hot chocolate.  Older one will eat everything.  Older one is up, and I think little one is too, but neither has come into the kitchen yet.

 

 
 

With that, the tea is ready.  Time for breakfast homies, so have a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## wagman67

*Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!!!!*
I know I have lots to be thankful for, and one of those things is hooking up with the SAN gang this past year. You guys (okay, mostly 'ladies') rock!


----------



## macraven

You do too Wag!
U rock!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum.  Delicious meal, too many sweets to sample.  Went out with the kids.  Everything wanted bought and checked out in 20 minutes.  Little one was lucky.  Yesterday they were honoring Black Friday discounts, and she got a really good deal on a cosmetic item.  Went back tonight, was sold out yesterday.  

Sleep, then early morning arrival at the so called largest mall in the US.  Yeah, mostly to people watch.  Have to get gas first though.  Forgot to fill up yesterday.  Ooops.

Making a cup of tea, then get ready for bed.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like Lynne had a great day

Cute cat pic 


How many of the homies here having left over turkey tomorrow?_


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thanksgiving All! Hope you all had a wonderful day. I"m exhausted... worked from 7am to 11:30 pm yesterday and will do the same tomorrow... ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

More power to ya Chuckers.  Hey at least the paycheck will help with your countdown.

Little one is moving slow.   Time to go.  Gas is the first purchase of the day.  Well, coffee too, as 34 out now.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy your shopping Lynne........hope you get some nice stuff.........and keep warm! 


Spent yesterday at an American friends house celebrating Thanksgiving.........had some beautiful food .......we took cornbread I had made.......(thanks Janet for the recipe) and some desserts.......although her desserts were better! But such a lovely day..........hope everyone’s day was as nice! 

Home for lunch, we have 2c today which is same as Lynne 34f.........cold. But sun is brilliant and it’s a gorgeous day.......went out earlier for some more Christmas decorations for the trees.........need to get them and all house decorations up before we leave next Friday. Nephew and girlfriend arrive Thursday night to stay while we’re away............

Home for lunch and then back out to another Christmas decoration search.........you would think giant silver sparkly bows for trees would be easy to find...........I’m confident of this place this afternoon.......they have beautiful stuff. 

Managing to avoid all traditional stores today..........a friend txt me and told me to avoid my regular grocery store......yep, sale crazy! 

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am the first one in the family awake today. I wish I could have slept in later. We had a good day yesterday. There was a total of 16 of us at my friend’s house. Nearly half was from one family. We had way too much food of course, but I think I finally convinced our hosts to let me bring some homemade desserts rather than them buying so may grocery store pies. They’ve invited us over again for Christmas.

Last night I violated my own policy of not shopping on Thanksgiving day. We have been trying to decide how much we want to decorate for Christmas since we will be gone the week before. We finally decided to put up a small tree. Michaels has 4.5 foot  pre-lit trees for $20, so we got one late last night. I think we should have enough small ornaments in our collection for the tree.

Well, today is Black Friday, but for me it is one week closer to the day we leave for Orlando. How many weeks left? It’s a magic number.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Black Friday 

Hit the online sales late/early this am again.  On fence as to heading out. In the cold to shop. Hmmm, pack or shop?  #1 in the lead.  I'll do a Mac (JK) and toss crap in our bags before i go to bed hehe



wagman67 said:


> Mac, I actually have next Friday off, as well...woohoo!
> 
> Chuckers, your are getting very close to answering the mystery that is life, the universe and everything...I'd say by Sunday.
> 
> Keisha, not to tell anyone how to cook anything...but...I love cornbread with that great outer crunch. You have to put oil (or which ever grease your going with) in the skillet and pre-heat that baby, in the oven, so when you put the batter in, it flash cooks that outer crust.....so good. dang, I want some cornbread right now. Anyway, I am sure you already know that.
> 
> Schumi...hope you have fun on all of your jet-set adventures...sounds awesome.
> 
> Monyka, so cool that your DD got to spend a good time with you guys for early turkey day. Got to confess...I did not know what a Mexican Wedding Cookie was, so I looked it up. I have eaten so many of those...just never knew that is what they were called. I guess that is my 'something new' for the day.
> 
> Charade, I would like to say the squash casserole sounds good, but I hate squash, but I hope you enjoy it. Don't know what it is about hating squash (and zucchini), in the south, but all my life, I have been subjected to any number of squash dishes, because "you don't like squash because you haven't had it the way I make it". Well, I have now had it about every way it could be made and guess what...still hate it.
> 
> Keisha, I am happy to hear they got the scum that took the life of that officer. Still, prayers continue, for him, his family and the country in general.
> 
> Well, the oldest is now an official volunteer Fire Fighter...had graduation last night. So proud. He plans continue various fire fighter courses, so not sure were he is headed with this part of his life.
> 
> The youngest's football team and all the parents are so pumped up this week. We are all having a Thanksgiving feast together, tomorrow evening...after practice. Yeah, I know some people may say it is not right to practice on Thanksgiving, but around here, it is a great accomplishment...it always means that you are playing the next night to get into the Championship game, the following week. For years, when my boys' cousin was playing (same school), they would have a turkey decoy standing in the end zone, which signified their goal was to practice on Thanksgiving. The team never accomplished that goal until two years ago...my oldest and youngest were both on that team and the youngest is on this one...again, very proud of them.



Good kids you reared there 

No, consider me a cast iron skillet virgin.  No idea you had to heat it first for cornbread.  Good thing i chickened out.  It did work very well for all the onions/celery i had to cook.

Spaghetti squash yet?  Bread & fry anything, will usually kill the taste and likely. The healthy benefits of eating it in the first place lol



Charade67 said:


> Came home today to an empty house. Texted B who told me that she and her dad were out having lunch. Less than 4 hours since I last talked to him and he completely forgot that I said I would be home early today.
> 
> I started researching NYC hotels today. I found one that had good ratings, was in a good location, and had an incredible price. The catch was that it is non refundable and we get charged as soon as we book the room.
> 
> Tink - Oreo pie sounds really good. I sometimes miss being in a large office. We used to have great pot luck lunches at my old office. Where I am now we usually only have 3 people in the office at the same time.
> 
> Keisha - Snow already? We have occasionally gotten some in December. Hopefully not this year though.
> 
> Metro - I haven’t been to a Golden Corral in ages. I think I may have been to the one in our town once.
> 
> Wagman - Squash is one of the few vegetables I actually like. I was raised in the south, but there are several southern foods I do not like.
> 
> I think I will go and catch up on some of the TV I missed this week.



If the snow doesn't stick on the ground, it doesn't count. Thus far we are winners



Lynne G said:


> Happy Thanksgiving homies.  May all enjoy being with family and friends.
> 
> The sun is up, the sky is a beautiful blue, and it is 29 degrees.  Quite lovely.
> 
> Tea is steeping, and maybe I will cook up some eggs and bacon.  Little one will have soup and hot chocolate.  Older one will eat everything.  Older one is up, and I think little one is too, but neither has come into the kitchen yet.
> 
> View attachment 284795
> 
> View attachment 284796
> View attachment 284797
> 
> With that, the tea is ready.  Time for breakfast homies, so have a good Thanksgiving.



LOL those pictures are so funny.  Got the BOGO beluga whale tour.  Shamu dine was tempting, but passed.  Thinking of going with one AP for me & the fun day pass for the mr to save a few bucks.  Don't need Aquatica as we have the WDW waterparks included in our passes next year.  Was surprised the BOGO 1/2 off AP didn't include the 3 free months as standard one does currently.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Black Friday all!!
















I went to my GameStop last night at midnight, we opened at 12:30. I had to pick something up to bring to another store this morning. We had about 50 people in line. It was 30 degrees outside. The guy first in line had been there since 9pm because he wanted a PS 4 and the sale price is really good. the next guy had been there since 10 because he wanted 'Fingerlings.' Fingerlings are this years stupid kids toy that everyone wants and no one has in stock. They are these stupid plastic monkeys that clip to your finger. They're supposed to respond to sound and stuff and they turn their head to look at you and they're just plain dumb. Yet, every parent is going crazy trying to find them. We had 7 for sale. My bet is that they will be banned from schools within one week. Just like fidget spinners were banned.

My sister and I went to see Coco yesterday. It was okay... I fell asleep in the movie twice. I don't really know if it was because I was over tired from working on Wednesday or the movie just had slow parts. I REALLY liked the 30 minute short before it - Olaf's Frozen Adventure (and I don't like Olaf). It was really cute and had a few very funny lines. Josh Gad delivered them superbly. We went out for dinner at a restaurant called 'Emerald Rose', an Irish pub. Great food and I didn't over eat  Then I came home, had half a pint of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food (an AWESOME flavor). Woke up late this morning and was sick.. I think it was the ice cream, I can't handle that much sugar anymore.

Now I am at work and I get to go to the store tonight... another full day for me! whee...

Yes, @Lynne G, the paycheck will really help with my trip


----------



## Chuckers

44


44 is palindromic number
44 is the number of candles in a box of Hanukkah candles
44 is the direct dial prefix for the United Kingdom
44 is poker game where each player is dealt 4 cards and 4 cards are played face down on the table. Betting occurs as each card is turned over. The last card (and any card of matching rank) is considered wild.
Interstate 44 runs from Texas to Missouri and U.S. Route 44 runs from New York to Massachusetts
Agent 44 was the designation of the agent usually assigned to small enclosed spaces in order to communicate with Maxewell Smart (Agent 86) on Get Smart.
44 is considered a happy number. (click on the link if you want to know what a happy number is...)
44 is a happy number for me because in 44 days, I'll be at Universal Orlando enjoying all the rides and shows and hotel amenities and, hopefully, warm weather!


----------



## Robo56

Morning fellow Sans homies .

Happy Black Friday. For all those braving the crowds to shop happy hunting.





And for Mr Chuckers



Coffee in hand and it is good.

Morning Tink and Lynne.

Schumigirl hope you find your bows.

Keishashadow I think you should give classes on shopping deals. You are good at it for sure. Nothing wrong with being able to stretch a dollar for sure. I could learn a thing or to from you.

Charade enjoy your tree trimming. Might have to crack open a bottle of wine like Schumigirl does


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, text said magic bands have shipped.  Tick tick.  Hip Hop.  Us too. Less than a month.

Good shopping.  All done for the season.  Early was the way to go, only one store we said it was a no way line.  Plus, the sales in that store were not as good as before, so we bailed.   Every other store, no line.

We love to people watch.  Little one said you see all kinds, some are what were they thinking.  Yeah, some not so nice behavior also.  Rude.  But goes with the territory.  Both of us thought the sales were not as good as last year, and not the crowds we have seen in the past as well.

And, it is only Friday.  That, and and another family get together for dinner, deserves a Wahoo!


----------



## buckeev

Happy B-Lated Thanksgivin' Y'all!
WELLLL.....I stayed up pert-near all night doing some "Brown Thursday/Black Friday" shopping. Got some good-ish deals for some of my naughty-and-nice ones. Spent $ I wish I hadn't spent, but hey...who needs sheetrock on their walls/ceilings?! (JK...that's all paid for...)...And, oh yeah....While I was in the "giving mode", went ahead and booked a little WDW/USO trip for after Christmas...Dec 27 through Jan 4th. Kids don't know about it! Ho-Ho-Ho!


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> And for Mr Chuckers



Yes, I am going to be a bit cranky this weekend


----------



## macraven

_Buckevv, good to see youse here

Sounds like you are all set for the Christmas trip
Booking it at least is the hardest part that and buying flight tickets _


----------



## Charade67

No shopping for me today. I did some house cleaning and then we went to see the movie Elf at one of our local theaters. B and C had never seen the movie. I watched it for the first time last year when I was stuck in the hospital. It was a much more pleasant experience this time. 

Chuckers -  I hope your shift isn’t too bad.  Several years ago I was one of those annoying customers looking for a Wii. (I didn’t stand in line at the crack of dawn for one though.) I had to google Fingerlings. I am so glad B is past that stage. 

Robo - No wine for us. We are non drinkers. I should have picked up something chocolate though. 

Lynne - Magic bands. How exciting. I can’t wait until we get to plan another Disney trip. DIsney World will be in a few years, but we may be going to Disneyland in 2019.

Buckeev - What a nice surprise. We did a WDW New Year’s vacation a couple of years ago.

Not sure what I will do for the rest of the evening. DH has college football on right now. I think we need a second TV.


----------



## macraven

_Charade you need to buy that second tv

We have 4 and thinking of buying one for my blue room 

We aren't big tv people but Mr Mac does watch most all of sports that's on tv
I don't _


----------



## tink1957

Speaking of regretting black Friday $ spent and second tvs  ... found a great deal on a uhd tv that the kids said we had to get and tried to make sure that it would work with our current system...DD swore that it would so I bought it only to find out that we have to upgrade our receiver  it may be the most expensive video game tv ever for DS  because I refuse to pay Directv anymore of my hard earned money.

We had a great turkey day with lots of food and fun, no baby yet but she's in labor as we speak with my brother's 12th grandbaby.


----------



## Charade67

We’ve only ever had one TV at a time.  DH really wants a big TV, so he is going to get one for Christmas this year. I’m not sure where we will put the old TV.  B is funny. She rarely watches TV at home, but when we go to a restaurant that has them she will stare at them like she’s never seen one before.


----------



## wagman67

Well, here is an early morning pop-in to let you guys know that our boys lost last night in the Semi-Finals...sad, but life goes on. Not bad for a group that wasn't really expected to have a winning record.

No tears. Here's to next year.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Have a fabulous trip Janet...........

I`m almost too embarrassed to tell you how many TV's we have in our home...........and one is ridiculously big  and I`m not the biggest tv watcher......I use the one in the kitchen most I suppose, DH would have a tv in every room including the dining room if I let him.........big tv fan!!!!

Buckeev.......... Congrats on the surprise trip.......they`ll love that surprise..........nice to see you pop in again.......

Wagman....I`m sure they did everyone proud regardless.........

Vicki, best wishes to your niece and her baby.........




Yep.....it`s Saturday again..........

And a week today till we fly off to see all the Christmas stuff at Universal........... 7 sleeps..........






Another below freezing morning here........sun is out and it`s beautiful, but chilly. Need to nip out this afternoon to pick up trousers DH ordered from a store.......and then do some more cooking. 

Tonight is a casual dinner of appetizers and snacks, made some spicy wings, sticky ribs and crab cakes so far this morning, got shrimp and prosciutto with some jalapeno bread too, usual salads, spicy chips and dips......and I'm sure wine will be in there somewhere........well, it is Saturday night....... Got two friends popping in for a quick visit, they can`t stay long.......so told them it`ll be a help yourself buffet dinner.......still a few things to do. 

Hope your Saturday is a great one...........


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Well, here is an early morning pop-in to let you guys know that our boys lost last night in the Semi-Finals...sad, but life goes on. Not bad for a group that wasn't really expected to have a winning record.
> 
> No tears. Here's to next year.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear that Wags.  Head up high for those boys.  What a great run for them.  

Errand day.  Most all done, then have to take parental unit out.  Stores were somewhat crowded, but was nice to see all cash registers open, and no lines.

Safe travels Keisha.  Have an awesome time.

Another nice, cool day.  Clouds are forming to give us rain later today, but hey, above freezing is a good thing.  Means rain and not that s word.

With that, lunch is coming up.  May be oven lit soon..  House feels cool.  Sweets still left over from the last 2 nights.  Snacking kinda day.


----------



## macraven

_I just checked Orlando weather and looks like great weather for Keisha during her days there

Some evenings look nippy but not bad for the weather_


----------



## Charade67

It’s the end of November and I have my windows open. The cat is really enjoying this.

Today has been a stay out of the house while DH watches the Florida State/Florida game kind of day. He takes his college football way to seriously.  B and I went to lunch, Target, Five Below, and then to the grocery store. 

Wagman - Sorry to hear about the loss, but congrats on a great season. 

Schumi - We may be getting a ridiculously big TV. I think DH is looking at a 55 inch or bigger. 

I think we may start doing some Christmas decorating tonight.  Later, of I can get the TV away from DH, I may introduce B to the movie Labrynth.


----------



## tink1957

wagman67 said:


> Well, here is an early morning pop-in to let you guys know that our boys lost last night in the Semi-Finals...sad, but life goes on. Not bad for a group that wasn't really expected to have a winning record.
> 
> No tears. Here's to next year.


Sorry wags, but what a great run...hey you can still root for our team they won the state quarter final last night and are hosting the semifinal game next week for the first time in school history.

My little great niece Abigail arrived yesterday...what a cutie.  Her dad is going to get a few gray hairs whenever his 3 beautiful blonde daughters start dating.

Charade, Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies...love David Bowie as the Goblin King.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## wagman67

tink1957 said:


> Sorry wags, but what a great run...hey you can still root for our team they won the state quarter final last night and are hosting the semifinal game next week for the first time in school history.



You betcha!!! You guys sound like us...we made it to semi-finals 2 years ago, but that was on the road...Friday was our first time to host.

Wish your guys the best...let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Tink.  New little great niece.  

I got to hold my youngest great niece yesterday.  She is 4 months old and a big baby, as almost in 12 month clothes. But good as could be.  Hehe, my niece, who has my youngest niece and my only great nephew at 18 months old, said not ready for number 3 anytime soon.  Both kids had just got over being very sick the other day.

Getting tired.  Long day.  Helped parental unit shop.  That wore me out.  Little one drove though.  I am not a good back seat driver.  LoL

Night all.

 

Little one selfie from driving earlier today.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

lol.....


_Gotta tell you lynne that the worse time in my life was when the boys had to do the required number of hours driving to get their license

I took each of them out twice when they had their permit and that was it 

About had heart attacks sitting in the passenger seat
I feared for my life......

So had Mr Mac take over for the hours they needed

Two of my boys had no interest in driving when they were 16
They were 17 when they finally got their license

Cute pic of dd!

Tink congrats on the new baby
I like her name
....and so nice she waited until
after turkey day dinner to have her_


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It’s the end of November and I have my windows open. The cat is really enjoying this.
> 
> Today has been a stay out of the house while DH watches the Florida State/Florida game kind of day. He takes his college football way to seriously.  B and I went to lunch, Target, Five Below, and then to the grocery store.
> 
> Wagman - Sorry to hear about the loss, but congrats on a great season.
> 
> Schumi - We may be getting a ridiculously big TV. I think DH is looking at a 55 inch or bigger.
> 
> I think we may start doing some Christmas decorating tonight.  Later, of I can get the TV away from DH, I may introduce B to the movie Labrynth.



Our family room has a 60” tv......it’s huge.......far too big, unnecessary to me, but what do I know........if you have room for it why not, you do need to sit a good away from it to get the benefit of a decent picture, I think anyway,......sit too close, it’s not so good.



tink1957 said:


> Sorry wags, but what a great run...hey you can still root for our team they won the state quarter final last night and are hosting the semifinal game next week for the first time in school history.
> 
> My little great niece Abigail arrived yesterday...what a cutie.  Her dad is going to get a few gray hairs whenever his 3 beautiful blonde daughters start dating.
> 
> Charade, Labrinth is one of my favorite movies...love David Bowie as the Goblin King.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Congrats on another little great niece in the family! Abigail is a beautiful name........



macraven said:


> lol.....
> 
> 
> _Gotta tell you lynne that the worse time in my life was when the boys had to do the required number of hours driving to get their license
> 
> I took each of them out twice when they had their permit and that was it
> 
> About had heart attacks sitting in the passenger seat
> I feared for my life......
> 
> So had Mr Mac take over for the hours they needed
> 
> Two of my boys had no interest in driving when they were 16
> They were 17 when they finally got their license
> 
> Cute pic of dd!
> 
> Tink congrats on the new baby
> I like her name
> ....and so nice she waited until
> after turkey day dinner to have her_



We don’t have to do that with kids over here.......thank goodness!!! They get their Provisional Licence, same as learners permit I imagine.........then they start driving lessons with authorised driving instructors........they sit their test both driving and theory and hope they pass.......no having to drive a certain amount of hours.........and they don’t get a Provisional licence till they’re 17 in the UK. Glad we didn’t have to deal with that........



Sunday...........ended up a later night with friends than we thought.......they planned to leave around 8 to go get packed as they’re off to Australia for 6 weeks today........they left at midnight! She blamed my sangria........

Nice night though..........

Today is Abu Dhabi Grand Prix on tv........spend most of my time looking for our relatives in the business there.....we have seen them a few times on screen.........funny.

Haven’t thought about lunch or dinner yet........I do know breakfast is bacon and pancakes........in around 20 minutes when DH finally gets up.........

Then out for a bit of shopping and home.........will be a quiet day........

5 more sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport..........

Have a great Sunday..........


----------



## macraven

_Set another plate on the table 

I'll be coming over for bacon and pancakes!_


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee and eggs and soup.  Nice breakfast.  Now watching English soccer, and wash on its third load.  

Cool, but very bright sun.   Love this  type of Fall day.

Sunday it is.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Sunday all! Sounds like nice Thanksgiving/family times. We did pizza around the pool while watching a Polynesian show on thanksgiving night. 
Wagman- the team had a great run. Sorry they lost though! Loved hearing your game recaps.

Is today the answer to the Ultimate question chuckers?

No serious Black Friday shopping for us- did braved Disney Springs Friday night-packed. Parks obviously busy all week, but we did 1/2 days. Only got to park at opening twice.  Harder to say goodbye to DD this time-think it's because she stayed with us.  Loved having family all together under same roof!

Only about 5 more hours til we are home.  Kids have been amazingly good in the car on this road trip. We are all ready to see our pets and own beds!

Guess I really need to book plane tickets for December. Meant to look at fares last week and forgot. Oops.


----------



## macraven

_A day of football on tv....
my brain is fried_


----------



## Chuckers

*42!!!*


I will have my guide
I will pack my towel
I will not panic!
I may have a Pan Galactic Gargleblaster...
I may not find the answer to life, but I know that in 42 days I will have a GREAT time at Universal Studios Orlando!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, where did that long weekend end?  

Hehe, little one asked how many days before we leave.  Yeah, less than 30, as magic bands now in hand.  In fact, 



 

Have a good night homies.


----------



## kohlby

Really enjoyed the castle show tonight.  It was short but worth it.  It was more worth it to try tonight and go for the second show than that mess we dealt with attempting it a week ago.  (We were not successful a week ago and gave up).  This time, we went after the first show but before the post-parade rush had headed over.  It also helped that the Sunday before Thanksgiving has much higher crowds than the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  This was our third year in a row of being in Universal the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  We'll have to keep the tradition for next year!  

On a different note, it's not worth it to get mix-ins in your enormous cotton candy at Honk Honkers. The mix-ins fall out.  I wish I had taken a picture of the cotton candy - it was enormous.  I had seen pictures and even saw them making it a week ago.  But it's something different to hold one in your hand balancing it.  Kids loved it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _A day of football on tv....
> my brain is fried_



Oh we hate football (UK football).........not on much in our house.........thank goodness!!! DS will occasionally watch a certain game, usually a European team, but that’s it........but he has the sports package in his room too, so doesn’t need to watch it downstairs........my brain would be fried too..........funnily enough I can watch motorsports all day which would fry some people’s brains I imagine..........



Monday morning..........DS just left for the office and I have my leg waxing appointment this morning, searching for carpets and flooring and something else I forgot right now.........

Breakfast first though..........no pancakes and bacon this morning mac.........poached eggs...........


4 more sleeps till we leave........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi's countdown is 20 less than mine.  Getting closer!  Woot!  To see your pictures in a holiday report.  So nice to have a family get away and enjoy holiday decorations and offerings.

YaY!  Love the report Kohlby.  We will definitely get a cotton candy.  The pictures do show them looking huge.  And so excited to see the castle show.  Lucky you got to see it last night, without much hassle.



Yeah, it's Monday.  At freezing overnight, but dry.  a pale pink is on the horizon, sun is coming up, and will be mostly sunny today.






oh yeah, and 









yes, it's that back to routine for the next couple of weeks.

Hope your coffee is hot, your water refreshing, and your tea, just right.

Time for tea for me.

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday! I am SO glad Thanksgiving is over.. I haven't worked that much in a long time. I was SO exhausted last night. And I don't work at GameStop until Wednesday! Yay! I get a break!!! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Now to just get through December!!!


----------



## Chuckers

*41*


A prime number that is the sum of the first 6 prime numbers
The atomic number of nobium
Charlton Heston's designation as a Roman warship slave in the film Ben-Hur
The direct dial code for Switzerland
Cary Grant is attacked by a crop-dusting airplane at Prairie Corners on Highway 41 in the movie North by Northwest
George Bush is the 41st president of the United States
Montana was the 41st state to be admitted to the United States

I wonder if I'll meet anyone from Montana when I am Universal Studios in 41 days!?!


----------



## macraven

_Poached eggs are good
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Poached eggs are good
> _



They were actually really nice........I kinda turn my nose up at them at times, but Tom does 2 breakfasts when he cooks....... his bacon and pancakes are excellent, and his poached eggs are perfect  You’d like em!!


Well, suitcases are down from attic and laid out in one of the spare bedrooms........doubt we’ll fill 3 but will take them anyway......I won’t start packing till maybe Thursday night........probably a Friday morning before we leave for drive to airport hotel........if I pack too early I’d have to wash everything again! Day before is just fine for us.......

Got one of the guest rooms ready for nephew and girlfriend.........that didn’t take long to do.......

Going to try the HRC again this time.......heard some good things about the food.......haven’t been in a long time......made plans for the HRC on the Tuesday with our friend and Wednesday we meet up with Todd....... watch the parade and then food.........

Heating is turned up high, so cold again today! Anything will be better than this cold.........

Off to make cuppa and have slice of NY cheesecake........from the store, not homemade today..........


----------



## Squirlz

Secured a rental car for our trip Saturday.  We're arriving at Sanford 10:30 pm.  Got a Hertz to get us to a nearby hotel then over to Leesburg to see my Mom Sunday.  Then we can drive it down to RPR to check in and dump it there.  For $43 it seemed like the best transpo option.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> They were actually really nice........I kinda turn my nose up at them at times, but Tom does 2 breakfasts when he cooks....... his bacon and pancakes are excellent, and his poached eggs are perfect  You’d like em!!
> 
> Going to try the HRC again this time.......heard some good things about the food.......haven’t been in a long time......made plans for the HRC on the Tuesday with our friend and Wednesday we meet up with Todd....... watch the parade and then food.........


 Woo hoo! I love pancakes and bacon...I like eggs but poached doesn't do it for me. 

I had the grilled chicken sandwich at HRC once and it was lovely and lush.


----------



## Charade67

I think I have just finalized the last bit of our vacation. DH wants to eat at Mythos, so I made that reservation tonight.  We have friends who live in Orlando that plan to meet us for dinner one night. We were talking about eating at one of the restaurants a RPR, but it says non guest parking is $45. That’s atrocious. Please tell me that the restaurants will validate.

Tink - Congrats on the new great niece. Labyrinth was weirder than I remembered. 

Macraven - B still hasn’t gotten behind the wheel of a car yet.  We are seriously considering calling in a professional to teach her. DH spent most of Saturday watching college football. I’m over it.

Schumi - DH is talking about getting a 65 inch TV. I think it will overpower our living room. We have a reservation at HRC before we go see the Blue Man Group. B fell in love with HRC when we went to the one in Washington DC several years ago whe we were in town for a huge Girl Scout event. 

Kohlby - I am looking forward to seeing the castle show. Let’s be honest, I’m looking forward to everything. I think I’ll pass on the cotton candy though.

Chuckers - Love the Cary Grant reference. He’s one of my favorite actors. My screen name comes from one of his movies. 

I am starting to lose track of who is visiting when. Is anyone going to be there when I am? Dec 16-22


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello all...I've been trying so hard to distract myself by reading and planning here but I am losing focus.   Our nephew's body was found this afternoon after his ATV with his girlfriend's body as well,  fell through the ice on a lake in Northern MN.  My DH is devastated as am I for his sake.  This young man was awesome.  An exceptional person.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all...I've been trying so hard to distract myself by reading and planning here but I am losing focus.   Our nephew's body was found this afternoon after his ATV with his girlfriend's body as well,  fell through the ice on a lake in Northern MN.  My DH is devastated as am I for his sake.  This young man was awesome.  An exceptional person.



How awful! 

I am so sorry to hear this dreadful news. Condolences to you and your family having to deal with this tragedy, and for his girlfriends family too.


----------



## Lynne G

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all...I've been trying so hard to distract myself by reading and planning here but I am losing focus.   Our nephew's body was found this afternoon after his ATV with his girlfriend's body as well,  fell through the ice on a lake in Northern MN.  My DH is devastated as am I for his sake.  This young man was awesome.  An exceptional person.




 What terrible news to hear.  So much sadness.   Sending sympathy to both families.  I am so sorry your thoughts have to be on this.  May all find peace at these sorrowing losses of two, such young, beautiful people.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, we will be with the mouse on 21 to 28, then Harry from 28 to 31.  So, most likely miss ya, darn.  But, can't wait to hear how you enjoy your trip.






It's Tuesday, and that means  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Well, for us, most likely pizza or pasta for dinner.  While we may see almost 60 by this afternoon, it's just an above freezing start, with a medium pink horizon to welcome the sun for another mostly sunny day.






, oh yes, but I am sure ya homies already know that.  So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is, and hope all homies have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chuckers

@agavegirl1 I am so sorry to hear that news. My condolences.


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl 

We all are very pained to hear about what has happened in your family

Words can not express how much we feel the pain you and your dh are going through

You have been with us a long time
You are family here

Do know you are in my and many others thoughts and prayers 
We are here for you anytime you need a friend or shoulders to lean on
_

_

_


----------



## tink1957

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all...I've been trying so hard to distract myself by reading and planning here but I am losing focus.   Our nephew's body was found this afternoon after his ATV with his girlfriend's body as well,  fell through the ice on a lake in Northern MN.  My DH is devastated as am I for his sake.  This young man was awesome.  An exceptional person.


 so sorry to hear this agavegirl 
Like mac said.  We are here for you if you need us.


----------



## Metro West

Agavegirl1...that's absolutely terrible news and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Charade67

Agavegirl - I am so sorry. My prayers go out to both families.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thank you all for your condolences. I will definitely post as needed.  The next couple of weeks will be hard for all.  I have never felt the posters here were strangers and appreciate how welcoming you have been.


----------



## macraven

_We are always here for you agavegirl_


----------



## Chuckers

*40!*


The atomic number of zirconium
In Major League Baseball, each team is allowed to have 40 members on their active roster at any given time
40 is the international direct dial code for Romania
40 winks is a short nap
At 40 years of marriage, the appropriate gift is a ruby
There are 40 spaces on a standard Monopoly board
40 is used very heavily in almost every major religion - some examples
Moses spent 3 periods of 40 days and 40 nights on Mount Sinai
A man cannot study the Kabbalah until he is 40 years old
Muhammad was forty years old when he first received the revelation delivered by the archangel Gabriel

The period of time from the resurrection of Jesus to the ascension of Jesus was 40 days
It rained for 40 days and 40 nights during the great flood


I am hoping for no rain in Orlando in 40 days for my trip to Universal!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers, that was an awesome tribute to the number "40".


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi'ya homies!! Wow, wow and wow....what an absolutely awesome trip we had. 

My MacBook had a minor crash while we were driving back home. Thankfully everything was able to be saved and I'm back in business. I'm going to start uploading pictures tomorrow. The light projection show on the castle....absolutely fantastic.


----------



## macraven

_Can’t wait to hear all about your fun trip !

Bring on the pictures


Glad the Mac Book was backed up or else we would be sending you back to the Darkside to repeat the vacation _


----------



## Chuckers

So, Pooh IS home! Glad you had fun!!!


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> Chuckers, that was an awesome tribute to the number "40".



Only about 39 more tributes to go... and then I stop annoying everyone with my count down


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> Only about 39 more tributes to go... and then I stop annoying everyone with my count down


 Actually, looking forward to the annoyance.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@agavegirl1 I'm so very sorry for the tragedy your family has suffered.

@macraven My brother is the sr network tech for our school system. He's also the miracle worker that revived my Mac.....were I not set to routinely back up to the cloud, I'd be extracting his foot from places I'd rather not imagine. DH had already told me to get ready to order a new laptop if needed, but I wanted MINE back.

Uploading pictures now and seeing the castle lit up....I want to go back!!


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Hi'ya homies!! Wow, wow and wow....what an absolutely awesome trip we had.
> 
> My MacBook had a minor crash while we were driving back home. Thankfully everything was able to be saved and I'm back in business. I'm going to start uploading pictures tomorrow. The light projection show on the castle....absolutely fantastic.View attachment 285714




Glad you had such an amazing trip! Look forward to seeing the pictures.........



What weather we are having! Sleet, hailstones and thunder and lightning through the night kept everyone awake.........today is hailstones and so cold! 

Nice weather for hairdressers of course........just out from being coloured and cut again.......it was so badly needing doing! 

Staying in rest of afternoon now, too cold to go anywhere..........and tomorrow will be anything last minute we need before leaving Friday.........yep.......2 more sleeps! Not going out tonight either........having pizza takeout with DH for a change........may start looking to putting a few things in suitcases too, since they are down........

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes, it is Wednesday, that middle child.  The one that says, hey, the week is half over.  And yes, for our working homies, the middle of the M-F work week, and so happy hump day.  Finally, for those homies, like Keisha and Mac, hello, yes, it's Wednesday.  

Good Morning all!

Ooh Schumi and family are so close to be flying over the pond.  That deserves a Wahoo!  Eeek, hailstones and a icky, cold day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hehe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope your hailstones were smaller than golf balls.  Sounded like a stormy night.  Safe travels.

A big YaY and Wahoo for Pooh.  Love the picture, and so happy you had an awesome time.  Enjoy seeing and reading a trip report.  Glad to hear your laptop is in working order again.  Yeah, after my phone died one time, I now update to the cloud every couple of days.   

With that, I need tea.  May be iced by this afternoon.  About 60 degrees by 3pm.  Yep, I'll take it.  Then the cold front comes in.  Sigh.  Just in time for the weekend tournament.  And yes, once again, we pulled early games.  Sigh.  Hat, gloves and blanket now in car.

Later homies.  Take care all.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Wednesday all!

   Late to work again.. as usual.. I just can't seem to get up on time lately. At least, if nothing goes wrong, no one even knows I'm not here! One of the perks of my job.. no one misses me for about the first 2 hours of the day  

Time to enjoy my morning tea!


----------



## Chuckers

*39!*


39 is the atomic number of yttrium 
For more than 40 years, Jack Benny claimed he was 39 years old
There are 39 boards in a standard bowling lane
"39" is a song by Queen on their album 'A Night at the Opera'
According to the Protestant canon, there are 39 books in the Old Testament 
On Survivor, my favorite reality show, contestants compete for 39 days
_The 39 Steps_ is a British mystery directed by Alfred Hitchcock
Oddly enough, I-39, which runs from Normal, Illinois to Wausau, Wisconsin, is the 39th shortest 2 digit interstate
39 is Japanese internet chat slang for "Thank You" when written with numbers (3=San 9=Kyuu)
39 is the direct dial code for Italy

I hope I can find a good Italian meal at Universal Studios when I am there in 39 days!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl Sitting here going through pictures and was thinking about you, Tom and Kyle. So excited for you!!! When you plan to see the light projection show on the castle, plan on being in Hogsmeade by 5:00 as the crowd builds quickly. We found that a great place was by the frog choir stage...once the *snow* starts building on the sides of the castle, start making your way to the left so that your view won't be obscured by the netting from Flight of the Hippogriff.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl Sitting here going through pictures and was thinking about you, Tom and Kyle. So excited for you!!! When you plan to see the light projection show on the castle, plan on being in Hogsmeade by 5:00 as the crowd builds quickly. We found that a great place was by the frog choir stage...once the *snow* starts building on the sides of the castle, start making your way to the left so that your view won't be obscured by the netting from Flight of the Hippogriff.



I wish I was going to be there to see something cool like that! I'm lucky the park will be open until 8pm on one or two nights.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl Sitting here going through pictures and was thinking about you, Tom and Kyle. So excited for you!!! When you plan to see the light projection show on the castle, plan on being in Hogsmeade by 5:00 as the crowd builds quickly. We found that a great place was by the frog choir stage...once the *snow* starts building on the sides of the castle, start making your way to the left so that your view won't be obscured by the netting from Flight of the Hippogriff.



Thanks! That’s similar advice to what Janet gave us........will be watching the earliest show on the castle so we can head out somewhere else.........been to the parks at night many times.......so seeing the Castle show and parade will do us then out of the parks. 

Looking forward to it so much, especially the three of us travelling again........trying to avoid giving Tom and Kyle any spoilers.........it’s hard not to!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


> Thanks! That’s similar advice to what Janet gave us........will be watching the earliest show on the castle so we can head out somewhere else.........been to the parks at night many times.......so seeing the Castle show and parade will do us then out of the parks.
> 
> Looking forward to it so much, especially the three of us travelling again........trying to avoid giving Tom and Kyle any spoilers.........it’s hard not to!!



The light show only happens once per evening.....I went into our trip thinking it happened multiple times per night for some reason.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> The light show only happens once per evening.....I went into our trip thinking it happened multiple times per night for some reason.



Isn’t it every 20 minutes or so an lasts approx 6 minutes?


----------



## macraven

_That’s what I have read Schumi,

Continuous shows 

My reference is to the show that is projected on the castle_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _That’s what I have read Schumi,
> 
> Continuous shows
> 
> My reference is to the show that is projected on the castle_



Yep that’s what I’m talking about too.......TM friend said to watch the earlier light show or late as there’s slightly less crowds so it must be more than once


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Yep that’s what I’m talking about too.......TM friend said to watch the earlier light show or late as there’s slightly less crowds so it must be more than once


We're hoping to hit the RPR Club Lounge Sunday early evening then head over to see the castle show before close.


----------



## agavegirl1

@Chuckers thanks for the tribute to "39".  For good Italian at Universal go to Portofino and eat at Bice (if you're up for "fancy") or Trattoria for more casual atmosphere with good food.  Sal's is great for quick service.  Good salads, pizza and pasta.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> @Chuckers thanks for the tribute to "39".  For good Italian at Universal go to Portofino and eat at Bice (if you're up for "fancy") or Trattoria for more casual atmosphere with good food.  Sal's is great for quick service.  Good salads, pizza and pasta.



I'd like to get good pizza.. it's very hard for this New Yorker to find good pizza here in the Boston area.


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> I'd like to get good pizza.. it's very hard for this New Yorker to find good pizza here in the Boston area.


I wouldn't consider Sal's pizza as New York Style.  I know other New Yorkers have had a problem with the pizza everywhere in Orlando.  Maybe others can help.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> I wouldn't consider Sal's pizza as New York Style.  I know other New Yorkers have had a problem with the pizza everywhere in Orlando.  Maybe others can help.



I'll settle for 'decent' pizza...


----------



## Charade67

Finally getting a chance to sit down and post. B is staying after school to make up a  physics test.  Speaking of B, I have been trying to figure out what to get her for Christmas. Usually she has a list, but not this year. Last night she mentioned that she wanted to upgrade her clarinet (something we should have done a few years ago). I have started  looking around and getting prices. Eeek. Even the used ones are expensive.

Lynne - Sorry I will miss you in Orlando. We have a late night planned for the 21st and then are flying out the next afternoon.

Pooh - Can't wait to hear all about the trip. 

Schumi -Thankfully you will be escaping that weather soon. Hope you have nice weather for your trip.

Chuckers - I have yet to experience good NY pizza. The one time I visited NYC I got pizza, but wasn't very impressed/ I can't even remember the name of the place we stopped at. Someone (a local) recommended a place in Times Square, but the line to get in was way too long. 


I don't believe it. I just got an email from the high school about class registration for next year. B's senior year  No! NO! NO! I'm in denial.


----------



## Squirlz

We found the Red Oven pizza in Citywalk to be fairly decent at a good price.


----------



## Charade67

Anyone else flying American this holiday season? We should be able to get to Orlando, but I’m not so sure about getting back.


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> Anyone else flying American this holiday season? We should be able to get to Orlando, but I’m not so sure about getting back.


There are worse things than being stuck in Orlando at Christmas Sounds like a win either way.


----------



## Lynne G

What upgraded clarinet are you looking for Charade?  We have a German made wood alto one that has been fully taken care of.  Including its case and some reeds.  Little one is done with clarinet.

Yeah, pizza is so subjective.  We like Red Oven and Sal’s.  We also have ordered from Flippers and thought good too.

Quiet night.  Burgers for dinner, and now still hungry.  Feel kinda cool, so tea for me.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> What upgraded clarinet are you looking for Charade?  We have a German made wood alto one that has been fully taken care of.  Including its case and some reeds.  Little one is done with clarinet.
> 
> Yeah, pizza is so subjective.  We like Red Oven and Sal’s.  We also have ordered from Flippers and thought good too.
> 
> Quiet night.  Burgers for dinner, and now still hungry.  Feel kinda cool, so tea for me.
> 
> Have a good night all.



I think we are looking for an intermediate Bb(?) clarinet. (I am musically illiterate.) B’s band director recommends a Buffet E-11.  I really wish she had mentioned this a couple of months ago when we had more time to shop. I’d like to get her one for Christmas, but the month of December is going to be crazy.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> I think we are looking for an intermediate Bb(?) clarinet. (I am musically illiterate.) B’s band director recommends a Buffet E-11.  I really wish she had mentioned this a couple of months ago when we had more time to shop. I’d like to get her one for Christmas, but the month of December is going to be crazy.



Hers is an intermediate Bb and is a W. Schreiber that was made by the company that made the Buffet.  New, was 600 dollars from a top of the line music store bought hmmm, 7? years ago.  We have had it serviced by an expert.  You are welcome to it.  We can bring it with us to Florida.  We are actually flying in on the 20th, and staying at airport as evening flight.  Then rental pick up in the early morning the next day. We can drop it off on our way to the Mouse if you would like. I can pm you my cell number.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - I sent you a PM.


----------



## buckeev

Dang Lynne! You wouldn't happen to have a Tenor Trombone "Laying around"...Would Ya?


----------



## schumigirl

*ONE MORE SLEEP..............






*


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> We're hoping to hit the RPR Club Lounge Sunday early evening then head over to see the castle show before close.



Woohooo!!!!!!!!  We have The Palm booked for Sunday night, so have to wait till Monday to see the castle show........so looking forward to it though!!! Have a blast..........



Charade67 said:


> Finally getting a chance to sit down and post. B is staying after school to make up a  physics test.  Speaking of B, I have been trying to figure out what to get her for Christmas. Usually she has a list, but not this year. Last night she mentioned that she wanted to upgrade her clarinet (something we should have done a few years ago). I have started  looking around and getting prices. Eeek. Even the used ones are expensive.
> 
> Lynne - Sorry I will miss you in Orlando. We have a late night planned for the 21st and then are flying out the next afternoon.
> 
> Pooh - Can't wait to hear all about the trip.
> 
> Schumi -Thankfully you will be escaping that weather soon. Hope you have nice weather for your trip.
> 
> Chuckers - I have yet to experience good NY pizza. The one time I visited NYC I got pizza, but wasn't very impressed/ I can't even remember the name of the place we stopped at. Someone (a local) recommended a place in Times Square, but the line to get in was way too long.
> 
> 
> I don't believe it. I just got an email from the high school about class registration for next year. B's senior year  No! NO! NO! I'm in denial.



Thanks!!! Anything other than snow will be nice right now........

We had some great pizza in NYC.....real hole in the wall places and some just regular pizza places, but all were nice actually.........and one in Long Island was exceptional!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep...........

In case you missed it........

*ONE MORE SLEEP...........................*

Well, one more sleep till the Radisson at the airport for our overnight before we fly Saturday..........but, that's always the start of the vacation for us.........usually a 3 hour drive up there, but we have snow!!!! Real heavy snow........hopefully it`ll be gone by tomorrow........least the main roads should be fine anyway.......

Packing this afternoon, takeout for dinner.........then hopefully a decent sleep........and away in the morning.........

So looking forward to this trip...............................

Have a great Thursday.............


----------



## Lynne G

No, sorry, no Trombone Buckeev.  It was just nice both girls played the clarinet.  

WAHOO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  I can tell Schumi is excited.  And rightfully so.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope the snow is gone by tomorrow morning.  Safe travels, and awesome holiday.  Castle lighting looks so beautiful.  I am sure your trip report on this trip will be excellent, as usual.  I enjoy reading and seeing your pictures.










As yes, at freezing again last night.  But, no snow for us.  Or rain.  I am so ready for Friday.  First cup of tea is already gone, so ready for number 2.  Cold enough, tea will stay hot today.  And, that small bagel is not doing it.  Time for tea and seeking something else to eat.

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I have yet to experience good NY pizza. The one time I visited NYC I got pizza, but wasn't very impressed/ I can't even remember the name of the place we stopped at. Someone (a local) recommended a place in Times Square, but the line to get in was way too long.



Pizza is a very serious and subjective issue! I think people who didn't grow up with NY Pizza just don't understand.. like I don't understand the attraction for Chicago pizza...


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> _b_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONE MORE SLEEP..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

Now this is what I call a countdown!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday! Tomorrow is PAYDAY!

Have an awesome trip Schumi! I am totally jealous!!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Pizza is a very serious and subjective issue! I think people who didn't grow up with NY Pizza just don't understand..
> 
> 
> 
> like I don't understand the attraction for Chicago pizza...



_Don’t even go to that subject.....
It’s been battled about for years on who has the best pizza_


----------



## Chuckers

*38!*


38 is the atomic number of strontium
In 38 BC, Julius Caesar Octavius, Mark Anthony, and Marcus Lepidus sign the Treaty of Tarentum
In 38 AD, the apostle Saint Andrew died
"38" is the common name of the .38 caliber snub nose revolver. 
Bill C-38 legalized same sex marriage in Canada
There are 38 slots on an American roulette wheel (0,00, 1-36). Europe doesn't use '00', so they only have 37.
The 38 Class is the most famous class of steam locomotives in New South Wales

In 38 days, I'll get to see the steam locomotive that pulls the Hogwarts Express!!!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Don’t even go to that subject.....
> It’s been battled about for years on who has the best pizza_



I lived in the Chicago area for 6 years. Chicago pizza is more like a pie than a pizza. 

I saw a test on TV where they took water from New York City, Chicago, and Los Angeles and used it to make 3 pizza doughs. Panelists blind tasted the 3 different pizzas, identically made except for the water. NY pizza was favored by all the panelists.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Chuckers.......will do.........

mac.......I have never tasted a real Chicago style pizza.......but my one of cousins from NYC loves it! She spent some time there with an orchestra years back........one day I’ll taste the real thing.........yes, I like my countdown 


I think I need help packing 

I have no clue how to pack for just a week apparently...........

How do I know what I want to wear each day........I need a choice! So far I have packed all my usual stuff I take for 19 nights........and didn’t go shopping for anything new for me except a hoodie......DH just looked at my suitcase, smiled and didn’t say a word...... sometimes he doesn’t have to..........lol........still need to think of what to wear on the plane! 

There’s also loads of room in both of their cases too......... I’m expecting a shout for help anytime from DH.......he does pack his own case, he just prefers I tell him what to take........then I can’t blame him if he takes the wrong clothes! 

Snow is off.......but it’s just barely above freezing here........whether I’m looking out to sea or over the hills behind us it’s just cold and grey looking..........house is lovely and cosy though.

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> Pizza is a very serious and subjective issue! I think people who didn't grow up with NY Pizza just don't understand.. like I don't understand the attraction for Chicago pizza...


 I miss the pizza from back home in Virginia...mainly because our water in Orlando is hard water and anything baked tastes different...especially pizza dough and bagels.

To me...the sauce makes the difference...I like a sweeter sauce on pizza and chewy crust. 

Damn...I'm going to have to get some for dinner tonight.


----------



## macraven

_Take more tops than bottoms for the trip 
If your case is not full, more room to do a shopping spree in Orlando 

For the outer coats/jackets wear booth for getting on the plane then put the coat in plane over head bin

_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, found chocolate.  Made a good addition to breakfast bagel.  On third cup of tea.

and our countdown:





1,728,000 seconds
28,800 minutes
480 hours
20 days
2 weeks and 6 days
5.48% of 2017


----------



## macraven

_Well pizza not on my list for dinner tonight or any night soon

Pizza in Georgia is not to my liking 

Have been to many of them and one day did a drive an hour one way as I read good reviews for a place that claimed to have the best pizza

No idea what I want to fix for dinner tonight so will eat out
That solves the food for today issue 

Did Panera soup last night for dinner

No place in my area is open Christmas except McDonald’s in a nearby town
I’m hoping something will be open in Kennesaw for the holiday 
_


----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


> Isn’t it every 20 minutes or so an lasts approx 6 minutes?



I'm reading/hearing conflicting info now. We saw it twice while we were there and heard from a couple of different CM's that it was once at twilight. Hopefully it is every 20 minutes!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I miss the pizza from back home in Virginia...mainly because our water in Orlando is hard water and anything baked tastes different...especially pizza dough and bagels.
> 
> To me...the sauce makes the difference...I like a sweeter sauce on pizza and chewy crust.
> 
> Damn...I'm going to have to get some for dinner tonight.



I like a sweeter sauce too.......although everyone gets annoyed with Kyle and I as we love bbq sauce on the base with a spicy chicken pizza........Sals is perfect for that! One of the nicest in the area for what it is......



macraven said:


> _Take more tops than bottoms for the trip
> If your case is not full, more room to do a shopping spree in Orlando
> 
> For the outer coats/jackets wear booth for getting on the plane then put the coat in plane over head bin
> _



I’ve just plonked everything in! And taken up room  in their cases too.........



macraven said:


> _Well pizza not on my list for dinner tonight or any night soon
> 
> Pizza in Georgia is not to my liking
> 
> Have been to many of them and one day did a drive an hour one way as I read good reviews for a place that claimed to have the best pizza
> 
> No idea what I want to fix for dinner tonight so will eat out
> That solves the food for today issue
> 
> Did Panera soup last night for dinner
> 
> No place in my area is open Christmas except McDonald’s in a nearby town
> I’m hoping something will be open in Kennesaw for the holiday _



I’d eat out tonight too.........We did plan to eat out in our local, but it’s freezing........hope you get somewhere nice.......I forgot it was Thursday.........


Someone asked if I do a pre trip report.......No. I don’t. Unless you call, flights, hotel and car booked a pre trip report.......planning over.........

Same with countdowns.....I only start to get interested when it’s under a week..........

Snow is back on..........and so dark!!! But looks to be better tomorrow and where the airport is looks good.......


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> I'm reading/hearing conflicting info now. We saw it twice while we were there and heard from a couple of different CM's that it was once at twilight. Hopefully it is every 20 minutes!



Yep, it’s on several times a night every 20 minutes. It was in all the blurb about the Christmas stuff........


----------



## Chuckers

Now, *I* want pizza for dinner... I actually like Domino's Alfredo pizza.. I find most fast food/chain pizza places have sauce that tastes more like the can it came out of than real tomato sauce. 

My main issue with Chicago pizza is the sauce. They tend to use a chunky tomato sauce and I really can't eat chunky sauces - it's a texture thing. Giordano's, a Chicago chain, uses a smooth sauce that I really like.


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, kids hate Domino's now.  We go to a local, but local chain, pizza place.  It's good, not the best, but the best we all like.  Hmmm, pizza for dinner?  Maybe not.  I tend to decide on the fly.  Kids sometimes make it for me, so I get lucky sometimes.  Maybe a Chinese meal, as it's cooler today.  Sun is out though, but much more cloudy than the previous days.  Darn cold weather system arriving.


----------



## macraven

_With all the chatter about pizza my guess is many readers will do piZza tonight

Not all Chicago pizzerias are like that chuckers
I’ve never had pizza in Chicago that has chunks of tomatoes/etc in the sauce _


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _With all the chatter about pizza my guess is many readers will do piZza tonight
> 
> Not all Chicago pizzerias are like that chuckers
> I’ve never had pizza in Chicago that has chunks of tomatoes/etc in the sauce _



Lou Malnotti's and Uno's use chunky sauce. In fact, Lou M puts full slices of tomatoes in their pizza   (At least they did when I lived there 10 years ago  )


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Funny, kids hate Domino's now.  We go to a local, but local chain, pizza place.  It's good, not the best, but the best we all like.  Hmmm, pizza for dinner?  Maybe not.  I tend to decide on the fly.  Kids sometimes make it for me, so I get lucky sometimes.  Maybe a Chinese meal, as it's cooler today.  Sun is out though, but much more cloudy than the previous days.  Darn cold weather system arriving.



My sister says I food shop like a Frenchman. I don't decide on dinner until I am in the supermarket and rarely buy food for more than one night. Something that a lot of French people do, from what I have been told. I just don't like having my meals planned out.


----------



## schumigirl

Dominos is rank over here! I assumed it was the same in the States.......we wouldn’t ever get pizza from them.......

Love a chunky sauce! My homemade pizzas have chunky thick tomato sauce and a thin and crispy base........

I’ve made a bbq sauce base cheese pizza for Kyle tonight when he gets in from work.........not sure what we’re going to have now.......like to change plans now and again........I have Parma Ham, spicy chicken wings and Shrimp in the fridge and crab cakes in the freezer.......may just throw all them on the table and pick a little of everything......not exactly cold weather food, but it’ll be nice. I’m starving now.......not eating till 6.45ish........May have a snack now.........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Dominos is rank over here! I assumed it was the same in the States.......we wouldn’t ever get pizza from them.......


 Yeah Dominos is pretty bad here in town...at least the store that delivers to me. About the only chain pizza place I like anymore is Hungry Howie's and they have pretty good specials all the time. I like to find local mom and pop places instead of chains. I have several favorites here: Julia's, Della's and Franco's...Julia's is the best I've tasted and their sauce is divine!


----------



## Monykalyn

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all...I've been trying so hard to distract myself by reading and planning here but I am losing focus.   Our nephew's body was found this afternoon after his ATV with his girlfriend's body as well,  fell through the ice on a lake in Northern MN.  My DH is devastated as am I for his sake.  This young man was awesome.  An exceptional person.


I am late but omg I am so sorry! Cannot imagine the anquish. hugs and healing to you and your family. Wish I could help take the burden of pain...


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Don’t even go to that subject.....
> It’s been battled about for years on who has the best pizza_


Well that would be because it is St Louis style pizza is best!



schumigirl said:


> I have never tasted a real Chicago style pizza





Chuckers said:


> Lou Malnotti's


Lou Malnotti's is the best! My fave.

Yay to short countdowns and trips coming up. 
Got our real tree last night. Busy weeks coming up. In the 50-60's so not exactly feeling like winter. At least now have carpool set up for swim so we aren't schlepping over to Natatorium every day (15-20 min drive each way). And son starts indoor soccer in January.

Last day of work for me today. But busy Friday and weekend already-and DH out of town for wedding in Iowa (and to see his grandmother who is fading fast. She is almost 91 so it is expected...Alzheimers is an awful disease.

With a trip to Orlando in October, November and December I haven't even bothered to put suitcases away. I just switch up size for me depending on the trip. Looking forward to New years in parks (will be packed in parks but just me and DH so no kid whining), but I am kinda over Disney for awhile. Wanted to go back in early June to get max value from our AP but now I don't know. However DH keeps making noises about going back to Universal so who am I to dissuade that??  Found a great TS foreclosure where we already own, so we'd be able to do 2 weeks and trade into Orlando. We LOVED Marriott Cypress Harbour and could easily spend 2 weeks there. 
And he has now asked 3 times about upgrading to pass that includes Disneyland. Um no, much cheaper to just buy DL tickets.  I think he is feeling over the WDW too.  

Lunch over-back to work!


----------



## macraven

MonyK
Who takes care of your chickens when you are gone?

And we have not had any pictures of your chickens in a long time


----------



## Chuckers

Dominos is pretty rank here too, unless you get the Alfredo sauce. I wouldn't buy any other pizza. Little Ceasar's used to be okay, but then they changed their sauce as well.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Dominos...... I made a coconut chicken curry soup tonight, but Momma doesn't cook on Friday and I bet you can guess what we'll be having tomorrow.

Sitting here thinking that one week ago tonight I was watching this......


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> Dominos...... I made a coconut chicken curry soup tonight, but Momma doesn't cook on Friday and I bet you can guess what we'll be having tomorrow.
> 
> Sitting here thinking that one week ago tonight I was watching this......



Awesome picture!!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

One more tease from the light show....


----------



## Charade67

Things you do not want to hear close to vacation time.
Boss (as she is standing right next to me): I’m really not feeling well today. I think I’m coming down with the flu.
I told her to go home. She didn’t listen.

Pizza - We don’t order from the chain restaurants anymore. We have a local place that we love. I don’t really have a preference when it comes to NY or Chicago style. As long as the pizza is hot and tastes good I will eat it. My husband thinks the best pizza is found in Cincinnati, Ohio.

Schumi - Safe travels. I have to admit, I love doing countdowns. I think I started about 6 months out when I was planning my Alaska trip. 

Lynne - Love the cat pic. It reminds me of mine. He is always trying to stick his face in my water glass. B is excited about getting the new clarinet.

Chuckers - My problem with the NY pizza is that we just didn’t have the time to find a good place. B and I were in NYC on a trip with our local Girl Scouts. We were so scheduled and didn’t get much time to explore food options.  I did however, manage to find salsa that was made in NYC. (Remember the old Pace commercials?)

Macraven - I don’t even remember where we ate pizza when I lived in Georgia. Probably a chain. I hope you can find something open on Christmas Day.  If not Kennesaw maybe Marietta if it’s not too far. Where I live there are usually a couple of Chinese restaurants open.

Pooh - Those pictures are awesome. 

Guess I should get some sleep. Tomorrow is house cleaning/laundry/errand day.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - My problem with the NY pizza is that we just didn’t have the time to find a good place. B and I were in NYC on a trip with our local Girl Scouts. We were so scheduled and didn’t get much time to explore food options.  I did however, manage to find salsa that was made in NYC. (Remember the old Pace commercials?)



Some of the best pizza is made in hole in the wall pizza joints and if you're on a schedule, you really don't have the time to search. As for salsa.. not a fan.. chunky veggies.. yuk!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Things you do not want to hear close to vacation time.
> Boss (as she is standing right next to me): I’m really not feeling well today. I think I’m coming down with the flu.
> I told her to go home. She didn’t listen.
> 
> Pizza - We don’t order from the chain restaurants anymore. We have a local place that we love. I don’t really have a preference when it comes to NY or Chicago style. As long as the pizza is hot and tastes good I will eat it. My husband thinks the best pizza is found in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> Schumi - Safe travels. I have to admit, I love doing countdowns. I think I started about 6 months out when I was planning my Alaska trip.
> 
> Lynne - Love the cat pic. It reminds me of mine. He is always trying to stick his face in my water glass. B is excited about getting the new clarinet.
> 
> Chuckers - My problem with the NY pizza is that we just didn’t have the time to find a good place. B and I were in NYC on a trip with our local Girl Scouts. We were so scheduled and didn’t get much time to explore food options.  I did however, manage to find salsa that was made in NYC. (Remember the old Pace commercials?)
> 
> Macraven - I don’t even remember where we ate pizza when I lived in Georgia. Probably a chain. I hope you can find something open on Christmas Day.  If not Kennesaw maybe Marietta if it’s not too far. Where I live there are usually a couple of Chinese restaurants open.
> 
> Pooh - Those pictures are awesome.
> 
> Guess I should get some sleep. Tomorrow is house cleaning/laundry/errand day.



Nothing wrong with having a countdown...........


----------



## schumigirl

It’s pouring down with rain..........

It’s blowing a hoolie outside.........

It’s freezing cold...............


But.........I have *0 days as a countdown............... *


Leaving in a few hours.........should take 3 hours to get up there.......will stop for lunch at a diner DS likes then get checked in and have our customary celebratory glass of wine...........holidays begin!!


----------



## tink1957

Have a great trip Carole and take lots of pics 

Yes, I'm awake at 3 in the morning after going to bed at 10...time to catch up on my trip report reading before the dis shuts down at 4.

Good night or morning or whatever


----------



## PoohIsHome

Have a fantastic trip, Carole!!! I've been so excited for this trip for you! I can't wait to see all the pics of you, Kyle and Smilin' Tom!

And I KNOW we're all looking forward to seeing pics of Kyle stuffing his face with chocolate cake!! LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

WAHOOOOOO!  Safe travels Schumi, and have a restful sleep tonight.  So happy that Kyle can come, and yes, I will be ready to enjoy your trip report.  Have an awesome time, and great weather.

Pooh, that picture you posted is stunning.  I cannot wait.  While we won't be at the Dark Side until after Christmas, we will close out the year there.  I am so stoked that Christmas stuff remains that whole week between Christmas and New Year"s Day.

Eek, Tink, you were up early!  I was up at 4, but don't check the DIS until later.  DH has got me to be an even earlier bird.  Sigh.  No sleep this week-end either.  Both days, early games.  Why? Oh why, do the farther away games be so early.  I will say, even though little one is not an early bird, after 2 years of 7:20 arrival for school, she's better at get up.  Not moving fast, mind ya, though.  I'm working on that.

And, happy sigh, it is Friday.













So,






Time for tea.  The sun is up, the sky is pink, rain from the night has made a wet commute.  Oh, well.  I should have worn a t-shirt.  Sauna anyone?

YaY for the countdowns!  

and a PSA;






  - I'll need more tea.


----------



## Chuckers

TGIF!!!!

Have a safe trip @schumigirl!

I think I am going to Six Flags this weekend for the holiday fest. It doesn't open until 2pm, so I can sleep in.


----------



## macraven

_My guess they are about to stop
for lunch now

Hope they did not run into bad weather and had a smooth drive


Yea it is Friday again
A day I used to live for 
Now every day is my Friday 

Guess Wag is back to a five day work week

Shout out to
Buckevv_


----------



## Chuckers

*37!*


37 is the atomic number for rubidium
37 Is the number of plays that are accredited to William Shakespear
37 degrees celsius is the average human body temperature
37 is a really boring number.. sorry, I got nothing else

37 is boring, work is boring, at least I won't be bored at Universal Studios in 37 days!!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy December everyone.
Add me to the up too early club. I woke up around 2:30 and didn’t get back to sleep until after 5:30.I decided to sleep in a little longer since I didn’t have to get ready for work today. I woke up to discover that B hadn’t woken up yet, so this morning was a bit rushed to get her to school on time.

I am now waiting for the plumber...again. The first guy never showed up, so we decided to try a different company.  Later today I need to make a Walmart run and pick up some of the things we will need for vacation.

Speaking of vacation - it’s getting closer. The number of weeks left is now...


----------



## macraven

_I always prefer Thing 2 over Thing 1_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Friday, homies!!

Suffering from the ‘I was there a week ago’ blues. Put my first travel day post in my TR so maybe reliving it will Helen AND we get to *go back* with Carole, Tom AND Kyle! Hope their trip has started off with laughs and smiles!


----------



## Squirlz

I have to decide today to cancel our trip or not.  I'm still not 100% but I really don't want to miss this trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Squirlz, I hope whatever you choose, know that vacations can always be another time.  I hope it does work out you don't cancel.


----------



## Chuckers

I just read that Cafe 4 in IOA will start a Marvel Super Heroes Dining Buffet starting Dec 7th.. I may have to check this out in January!


----------



## macraven

_maybe if they make it a buffett, the food will improve and be edible._


----------



## macraven

_squiritz, hard decision to make.
but, hoping the trip can still be on _


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> But.........I have *0 days as a countdown............... *


 Have a safe trip and I'll see you and the guys next week.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _maybe if they make it a buffett, the food will improve and be edible._





 but I agree.  Will have to check that out too, Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G

EEK, the buffet price is $49.99 plus tax, so even with an AP discount, which I don't see on the website ordering page, that would be one expensive meal for my family,  I guess we will pass.  Here's hoping for a large AP discount.  Yeah, I know, that most likely won't happen.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _maybe if they make it a buffett, the food will improve and be edible._



"A brand new menu is being created for this buffet experience and it will feature *Orzo Salad*, *Mozzarella and Tomato Salad*, *Roasted Rosemary Lemon Chicken*, S*hrimp Scampi*, *Penne* *Bolognese*,* Stuffed Jumbo Shells*, *Specialty Pizzas*, assorted desserts, and more!"


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> EEK, the buffet price is $49.99 plus tax, so even with an AP discount, which I don't see on the website ordering page, that would be one expensive meal for my family,  I guess we will pass.  Here's hoping for a large AP discount.  Yeah, I know, that most likely won't happen.



Yeah.. as a single person, it's still a lot, but not even close to the cost for a family.


----------



## Chuckers

Chuckers said:


> Yeah.. as a single person, it's still a lot, but not even close to the cost for a family.



(P.S. if this were Disney, I'd be able to cover it with my meal plan...)


----------



## buckeev

Shout Back to ya Red Leader One!


----------



## Charade67

Got all my errands completed. Buying stuff for vacation gets really expensive. A good portion of the expense was my allergy medication. I never had allergies until I left Georgia.

Squirlz - I hope you don’t have to cancel your vacation. 

Chuckers - Thanks for letting us know about the Marvel character dinner.  I think the price is insane, but I told DH about it and he wants to go. He’s a big kid when it comes to Superheroes.  I think B will enjoy it too. Last time we were at IOA she was disappointed because she didn’t get to meet Spiderman.

Suddenly I find myself doing a lot of planning for the vacation that was originally going to be super relaxed. Hopefully I have run out of things to plan now.


----------



## Squirlz

Charade67 said:


> Squirlz - I hope you don’t have to cancel your vacation.



I'm feeling good.  I'm packing my bags.


----------



## macraven

_for squirlz_


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Got all my errands completed. Buying stuff for vacation gets really expensive. A good portion of the expense was my allergy medication. I never had allergies until I left Georgia.
> 
> Squirlz - I hope you don’t have to cancel your vacation.
> 
> Chuckers - Thanks for letting us know about the Marvel character dinner.  I think the price is insane, but I told DH about it and he wants to go. He’s a big kid when it comes to Superheroes.  I think B will enjoy it too. Last time we were at IOA she was disappointed because she didn’t get to meet Spiderman.
> 
> Suddenly I find myself doing a lot of planning for the vacation that was originally going to be super relaxed. Hopefully I have run out of things to plan now.




Cool, since you'll be there before me, you can report if it's worth the money or if the food sucks  Please


----------



## PoohIsHome

So glad you're on the mend and the vacation is a go, @Squirlz


----------



## macraven

_We have one homie/Schumi arriving tomorrow in Orlando and one homie/Keishashadow returning from
Orlando


Maybe they will be able to wave to each other in passing 
Lol

_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Finest of Saturday mornings to ya, homies!

Not even 7am and I'm already at the bottom of my first cup of coffee......meanwhile the mutt is happily fed and wagging his bushy tail.  Make up any story you'd like from this point. I'm awake is the final words of the chapter.

Lots going on today. The biggest and happiest thing.....my daughter-in-law and son will find out today if they are having a boy or girl!!!! We're so very very excited!! I'm going to be over the moon either way, but I have put in my order for red hair and curls.  I *might* have brought home two HP onesies and a toy wand for this very special first grandchild. What a happy happy day!

One of the annual Christmas parades is today and our church is doing a float. The theme is 'Rockin' around the Christmas Tree'. We're going in a slightly different direction than anyone will expect....think Home Alone with mannequins dancing in the window. It should be a fun evening!

All kinds of excited for @schumigirl !!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  No traffic and early birds watching a frosty field.  Left when 31 our, but now just above freezing.  Car window scraping was not my idea of a fun morning.  Will be a chilly first game.  But hello huge ball of sun.

Hehe, little one remarked it is ... cold. Insert salty word.  Oh yes it is.


----------



## macraven

_Woot!
Saturday it is and homies love this day 

For me, every day is a Saturday 
Usually someone on here has to mention this day so I know it
Hahahaha

Stay warm Lynne
Pooh, grats on becoming a Grammy soon

Welcome back Janet
Buh bye Carole_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Anyone smarter than me able to tell me why I'm able to upload pictures taken with my Nikon 7100 then edited in Lightroom with no trouble but I get an error message that pictures taken on m iPhone X are too large to upload?


----------



## macraven

_Sorry but can’t help on that question
It would be like the blind leading the blind

Surely some homie will have an answer for you soon_


----------



## PoohIsHome

macraven said:


> _Sorry but can’t help on that question
> It would be like the blind leading the blind
> 
> Surely some homie will have an answer for you soon_



It's kinda making me bat crap crazy. I want to get this TR show on the road!


----------



## Lynne G

PoohIsHome said:


> Anyone smarter than me able to tell me why I'm able to upload pictures taken with my Nikon 7100 then edited in Lightroom with no trouble but I get an error message that pictures taken on m iPhone X are too large to upload?




Not sure, but little one crops my phone pictures until I say yep it posts.


----------



## Lynne G

Also, turn off the live too.


----------



## Lynne G

Our on the road earlier today.


----------



## Squirlz

Well we made it to Sanford and everything is great so far.  We left about 20 minutes early and arrived at SFB about 50 minutes early!  I was so worried about our late arrival (scheduled for 10:20 PM).  No wait at the Hertz counter and our Manager's Special is a "Full Size".  I picked the Nissan Altima.  For 46$ I rolled the dice and got lucky.  Prices started at 52$ for a spitbox like a Chevy Sonic.

So now we're at a nearby hotel and I  went to buy a pop...1$ a can and they have Dr. Pepper.  I made my selection and the can dropped out and as I walked away I heard more thumps behind me.  3 more cans had dropped out!

So good luck so far.  Tomorrow we drive about 50 miles west to visit my Mom then on down to RPR late afternoon.  So glad I didn't cancel the trip because I feel so much better than even just 48 hours  ago.


----------



## macraven

_I’m glad to see your post!

Great your trip has happened 
It’s your day, cheap car rental, extra free Dr Pepper.....

I call you Mr Lucky
If you ever are gambling, I need to sit next to you and have your lucky streak  give me the edge 

Enjoy the vacation!_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Awesome start, @Squirlz ! So glad you're feeling better!

@Lynne G SmugMug for the win!! Got the pics from my phone uploaded managed to get day 1 of my TR posted!


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by..........

Will look out for you Squirlz in next few days.......

It feels good to be home!!

Had fabulous flight over, very short at just over 8 hours 20 minutes........although Orlando immigration certainly takes away the time you make up!! 

Hotel is beautiful all decorated for Christmas........

Got checked in and went up to say to the Lovely Club staff  that were working........sat for a while then ate in Jakes........fabulous!

Slept well and about to head for breakfast then out for the day......no parks today.....Kyle is heading for Cheesecake Factory........then the eye. Palm for dinner tonight.........


----------



## Lynne G

Two awesome today.  Lucky Squirlz feeling much better and Pooh posting a trip report entry.

What was that I heard in the wee hours of this morning?  Rain?  Ah joy. Plastic bags will be in the car.  Those cleats will be not so clean.  Yep, round three on the road.  Ready soon.  

At least we got home at a decent hour yesterday.  I need that washer that has a mini drawer for small loads.  Eh, maybe should have left uniform unwashed.  Oh well, clean for the drive over is fine.

Big cup of tea.  It is damp and cool.   Here is hoping for some sun soon.  Just above freezing now.  An not so warm 27 was the low last night.

Enjoy your Sundays homies.

Keisha, hope all was fun and back safely.

Schumi, glad to here trip is starting off well, and safe travels were had too.

Ah, time to be a mean mom, teens or at least my little one does not think speed in getting ready is important. 

I need more tea.


----------



## macraven

_Its Sunday and my tv show is on
tonight 
Woot 

Good morning homies 
Hope the two get to meet up during their stay
That would be cool _


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Sunday All! Soon it will be Christmas, then New Year's, and THEN MY VACATION!! 

Glad @schumigirl and @Squirlz vacations are off to a good start!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Sunday night.  It was a long day.  Little one’s team won, so happy ride home.  With traffic, was over an hour, so I am as tired too.  My feet still are cold.  Shower after dinner.

And the week is in full start.  I am not looking forward to early commute tomorrow.

Hehe, little one thought the stores seemed crowded, as we passed them.  Yeah, holiday shoppers like Sunday.  Already longer store hours now.

I need tea.


----------



## Chuckers

Yay for the win, @Lynne G!

Red Baron Bacon Lovers Frozen Pizza for dinner! Yum!!


----------



## Lynne G

Many say, is an unlucky number.
In Tarot cards, card number 17 is the card of the stars.
Ohio was the 17th state to join the Union in 1803.
Andrew Jackson was the 17th US. President.
Clorine has the atomic number 17
17 muscles are used to make a smile.

And I am smiling that we will be leaving in 17 more days.

Sigh, feels later than it is.  DH is TV channel surfing as we wait for the ball game.  Eh, I may take a shower and be in bed before the end of the game.


----------



## macraven

_Spent today outside working on the flower beds
Two plants had flowers blooming 

Yes been warm this past week for that to happen

Come later this week and all that will
change
Ugh....
Flowers will be dead next week

Lynne since little’s team won, does
this mean end of the season?
Congrats to her and the team!

35 more minutes and my tv show is on
Woot_


----------



## PoohIsHome

The eve of another Monday.....how to do manage to creep around so quick?

@macraven I feel your weather pain. Being in GA, you're probably in for some of the extreme weather changes that we'll have in VA by the end of the week. I'm NOT looking forward to a high in the 30's. 

@Lynne G 17 days!!! Woot woot!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I should be going to bed right now, but I took a nap this afternoon and am now wide awake. Today  began rehearsal week for B. She has a dance recital this coming weekend. I think she has some sort of rehearsal every night this week except Wednesday. Because of dance and vacation we have had to reschedule her music lessons. Thank goodness for phone calendars so I can keep up with where and when we are supposed to be.

On the downside, I feel like I am coming down with a cold. I’ve had a mild sore throat all day. I just can’t get sick this close to vacation.

Squirlz - Glad you are feeling better and you will get to take your vacation.

Chuckers- I’ll report back on the Marvel dinner. For what it costs the food better be good.

Pooh - Congrats on the grandchild! Boy or girl? I am not looking forward to the weather change at the end of the week. Our local forecast is calling for some snow on Friday.

Lynne - I made the mistake of going to Kmart today. Ours is going out of business, so it made the sopping much worse. I need to stay out of stores for the next few weeks.

Guess I should try to get some sleep now.


----------



## Lynne G

Early morning moon.


----------



## Lynne G

And yes, it is foggy.  Left with 31 degrees, but will be close to 50 by this afternoon.  They said it was 50 yesterday afternoon, but with the dampness, and some wind, it still felt cold.  However, we'll save cold for the end of the week.  High 43 and lower for Thursday and Friday, and some snow!  Snow!  Um, no.   Rain tomorrow, so soggy be us once again.

Nice you have flowers Mac.  With the hard frost a few weeks ago, not much is colorful now.  Only some trees have colored leaves, and evergreens are about the only color now. With the holidays, lots of plants inside.  Poor older one.  Still having to take his medicine, as indoors is no fun for his allergies once plants and flowers come inside. 

Charade, the two closest Kmarts near me, one closed several years ago, and yeah, I remember it kinda crazy it's going out of business sale was.  However, our closest Kmart that was still open had such sparse aisles, I was not surprised to see it vacant the other day. 

Mac, Hope the Walking Dead was good.  Older was was going back and forth with watching that and the ball game.  I watched neither.  Though there was not really anything interesting and I decided to make it an early night.

Hi Keisha.  Hope your return had no drama, and you're all healthy.  Is the house getting ready for the holiday family visits?  Hope GD is getting excited about Christmas coming soon.

Schumi and Squirlz, hope you get a DIS meet, and all are enjoying a fabulous holiday trip.   So happy Kyle could make it, and Squirlz feeling so much better.

Metro, hoping all is well, and you get a DIS meet or two with Schumi.  Here's hoping the last 2 weeks of December are unusually warm there, with no or very little rain.

Chuckers, yum.  I'd eat that pizza.  My kids don't like Red Baron pizza.   They will eat frozen pizza, but not that brand.  We ended up with baked potato, steamed broccoli, bacon and cheese for dinner.  Little one ended up with pasta, and older one had a zap a meal, but not sure what it was.  He complained that I didn't cook.  Yeah, you were home all day, a meal when we arrived, starved, would have been nice.  Slacker. 

With that, I need tea.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers- I’ll report back on the Marvel dinner. For what it costs the food better be good.



Thanks! It is very pricey and my hopes aren't that high for good food. In my experiences, breakfast buffets are the only ones that have good food.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday All! 21 Days until Christmas and a 5 day weekend for me!  

All that time I worked for GameStop over the Thanksgiving weekend and they screwed up my paycheck. I got about 10 hours instead of the 25 I should have gotten. They admitted there was a problem, but I don't think I'll get that money until 2 Fridays from now. Oh well, at least I'll get it.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Monday, homies! For a Monday, I'm surprisingly cheerful.....be afraid, be very afraid. LOL!

Sorry about the messed up check, @Chuckers .....so frustrating!

Lots to do today. Oil change to do on my car....oh, I'm not going to do it.....are you crazy? I'll be taking it to Subaru and let THEM do it. My take my laptop and knock out another TR update. Hmmm, that's actually a good idea.

Finally got our Christmas tree up yesterday. Have to get new batteries today for all the ornaments that need them.....bought new ones last year but darn if I can find them.

And now for our big news of the weekend....our first grandchild...IT'S A BOY!!! I would've been over the moon either way, but I know boys. I'm a boy mom, I have two much younger brothers....I know boys. I do have four nieces, but boys are my comfort zone. I'm so excited to start shopping! Yes, I have HP onesies from our trip......and yes, a toy wand. 

Have a great one, homies!!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, hoping all is well, and you get a DIS meet or two with Schumi.  Here's hoping the last 2 weeks of December are unusually warm there, with no or very little rain.


 Morning...all is well...beautiful weather so far but a cold front is coming Thursday and will cool down quite a bit at night. Looking forward to seeing Schumi and the guys Wednesday night.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> And now for our big news of the weekend....our first grandchild...IT'S A BOY!!! I would've been over the moon either way, but I know boys. I'm a boy mom, I have two much younger brothers....I know boys. I do have four nieces, but boys are my comfort zone. I'm so excited to start shopping! Yes, I have HP onesies from our trip......and yes, a toy wand.
> 
> Have a great one, homies!!




Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations on the new grandson, Poohs.  So nice to hear.  Wonderful news.  Hope mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## macraven

Pooh is a grandma now
Many congrats !

Blue boy has arrived 
You’ll have fun with him at Christmas 
Start your shopping now !!


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the grandbaby pooh.....oops that didn't sound right  but you know what I meant 

Chuck that stinks about the paycheck and right at the Christmas shopping prime time.  At least it will be closer to your trip when they get it straight so less chance of spending it all.

Love the moon pic Lynne.  Not looking forward to the cold that's supposed to be here on Wednesday just in time for me to go back to work.  I'll be bringing in the plants tomorrow...my lemon tree has grown so much that I have to move to another spot inside and it takes 2 to lift it

I took 3 vacation days in hopes that I could sneak in a mini-trip to  see the new Christmas decorations in potterland but it didn't work out so I'm doing all the stuff that I 've been putting off at home...at least that's the plan 

Hope Schumi and squirlz are having a blast in the parks today.

Time for more coffee


----------



## PoohIsHome

Oh, he isn't here yet....daughter-in-law is only 17 weeks. They just this weekend found out what they're having. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Chuck that stinks about the paycheck and right at the Christmas shopping prime time.  At least it will be closer to your trip when they get it straight so less chance of spending it all.
> 
> Time for more coffee



Not spend it all? HA!  It's mostly going to bills anyway.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> Oh, he isn't here yet....daughter-in-law is only 17 weeks. They just this weekend found out what they're having. Sorry for the confusion!



Oh.. then UNCONGRATULATIONS... You'll get it back when the baby is born


----------



## PoohIsHome

Chuckers said:


> Oh.. then UNCONGRATULATIONS... You'll get it back when the baby is born



LOL!! I can't wait to dress him in Gryffindor scarlet!


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, well, congratulations on now knowing it's a boy.  HeHe, cute to make him Potter style, Poohs.

That stinks Chuckers, at least they are correcting the error, even if it should be much more timely.

Tink, sorry no quick trip to see the Christmas stuff, but at least you have some days off.  Sometimes a stay vacation is better than none.  

And so that countdown.  What? so this is another Cyber Monday?  Guess the prices for the real one were not as good as getting all to buy.  I am pretty much done.  Just have to spend my Kohl's money as it expires soon.






 Yep, 21 days to Christmas Day.

Time for lunch, and a walk.  the sun is out, even if I have to bundle up.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> LOL!! I can't wait to dress him in Gryffindor scarlet!



I'm glad you laughed at that..


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> LOL!! I can't wait to dress him in Gryffindor scarlet!



You need a baby sorting hat, first....


----------



## Chuckers

34!


The atomic number of Selenium
The direct dial code for Spain
Number 34 is how the Edmund Dantes in The Count of Monte Cristo is referred during his inprisonment
Rule 34 is a prominent humorous rule concerning the internet. It's kinda NSFW so I am not posting it here. 

34 is kinda short on trivia.. just like my time left before my vacation! 34 Days!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am killing time while waiting for B at a music lesson. Normally we are not here this late, but had to reschedule her lessons around dance rehearsals, school band concert, and vacation.

This morning I sent a text message to one of our clients to remind her of her appointment tomorrow. She texted back that she and her daughter were sick with a viral bug, but she could try to find a sitter tomorrow so she could come in. No way!!! I told her to please stay home if she was sick. What is wrong with people?

Chuckers - I may not be the best judge of food. Last time we were at Disney we ate at Hollywood and Vine. I thought it was really good for a buffet, but I have also seen plenty of negative reviews. Sorry about the pay issue. I had something similar happen when I worked for JC Penney.

Pooh - congrats on the grandson. I know he will look adorable in his HP clothes.

Lynne - Almost done with shopping? I have barely begun. I think I will do some while on vacation. Thankfully I don’t have many to shop for. I have no idea what to get B. She usually has a list, but not this year. She already knows about the clarinet, so I would like to get a few surprises.

Ugh, there is still 35 minutes of music left. I don’t like these late nights.


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 - Yeah, I did the Hollywood & Vine buffet and it was not the greatest food.. and I had a big problem with the dessert buffet... basically because they were letting kids run wild and touch everything without taking the desserts. I was really not happy with that buffet, but this was probably 9 years ago.. it has probably changed since then.

Maybe you can tell us how you AND your family liked the food


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello Another quick catchup
Glad to see our travelers arrived safely and feeling better (@Squirlz -we love Sanford airport too)
Chuckers hope they get the check straightened out. Still waiting on a check for last month-first time it's been this late since I started with this company.
Congrats on the grandson Pooh!
And 'ugh" to kids lessons and sports. Swim season is upon us, although swimmer is taking a practice (and meet off) this week due to her honors bio project due date being moved up (well her deadline got moved up to turn it in for extra credit/bonus).  She is also taking the pre-ACT thursday am to see if she scores high enough to qualify for some scholars camp.

Tonight was a membership mixer for my Sertoma club, tomorrow is Christmas to remember -sponsored by another sertoma club - select boys and girls from the town's Boys&Girls clubs get to come to dinner, and get presents from Santa. For these kids-the only things they will get will be from angel trees and this dinner. Our first year going one of the little guys at our table got his own basketball-for his very own that he didn't have to take turns to play. Also had a debate among the kids on whether Santa was real, and if he is real-how was he gonna take a night off to come see them before Christmas? And how was he gonna know what they wanted?
Saturday is Christmas parade and middle kid will be marching-had nice weather past few days (windows open and making christmas cookies) to snow showers friday and high of 39 I thinks.

and Mac-here is a couple of the babies-the black and white one is more recent-Diva Ellie who needed to sit still so I could send her picture to my DD.
Time for some tea or hot chocolate and bed...Unexpected day off tomorrow as the home I'd planned on going to doesn't need a visit yet (new). Maybe I can get rest of Christmas decorations up!


----------



## macraven

_ The chickies


_


----------



## Lynne G

Chickens!  Nice.  Like the name Diva Ellie.  I hear ya MonyK, sports take so much time up.  We are playing another soccer game this Sunday.  Snow showers and high of 39, with wind chill near freezing.  I am crossing my fingers you can see the field from your car.  Sigh.  Warmer gloves will replace the gloves in the car, with the blanket and hat still in there.  May take a warmer hat too.  Time to break out the warmer jacket too.  I am so not ready to be in cold air.  Gulf Stream, come up higher.  

With that, it is now Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eat a taco.  It's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  And a taco for Mac:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I am.  It's time for tea.  Not as hot, as it's one warmer day and rain and more rain.  Hoping to be dry inside by the time the rain is chucking down.  Will be almost 20 degrees cooler by the time dinner arrives.  Sigh. I'll need more than one cup of tea.

Later homies.  Have an awesome day.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...Mexican sounds good for dinner tonight. Went to a place called El Potro in Apopka a while ago...they have an all you can eat buffet along with a mariachi band who comes around to entertain. Lots of drink specials can add up to a fun evening.


----------



## Chuckers

Hi Peeps! 






Happy Tuesday! I hope all are well today!

Mony, love the chicken pictures! Can you pet them or are they skittish around people? 

Tacos do sound good for dinner tonight.. if I actually want to cook something.

The hallway in my building is about 100 degrees, my office is like 60... I think there should be a thunder cloud in my doorway. 

I already want to go home... damn you Lottery for not picking my numbers and making me have to work!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I must have been really tired last night. We got home around 9:15. DH was watching football, so I sat down in my recliner, closed my eyes, and suddenly it was 12:30. I got up, went to bed, and didn’t wake up until almost 7:15.  Tonight may be another long night, but at least I can drop B off at the dance studio and then come home until she is done. 

Ugh! I am getting text messages from one of our therapists. I refuse to answer them until I am actually at work. 

Back later.


----------



## Chuckers

*33!*


33 is the atomic number of arsenic
For those of us old enough to remember, an LP (Long Playing record) was also called a 33 because it spun at 33 1/3 revolutions per minute on the record player
Jesus was 33 years old when he was crucified
According to Al-Ghazali, a very influential Muslim, the dwellers of Heaven will exist eternally in a state of being age 33
33 is not only a numerical representation of "the Star of David," but also the numerical equivalent of AMEN: 1+13+5+14=33
Club 33 is a 'secret' club located in Disneyland's New Orleans Square
There are 33 racers in the Indianapolis 500
33 is the direct dial prefix for France
A normal human spine has 33 vertebrae when the bones that form the coccyx are counted individually

I've read that Rip Ride Rocket is a spine crusher, I can't wait to find out when I am at Universal Orlando in 33 days!


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I must have been really tired last night. We got home around 9:15. DH was watching football, so I sat down in my recliner, closed my eyes, and suddenly it was 12:30. I got up, went to bed, and didn’t wake up until almost 7:15.  Tonight may be another long night, but at least I can drop B off at the dance studio and then come home until she is done.
> 
> Ugh! I am getting text messages from one of our therapists. I refuse to answer them until I am actually at work.
> 
> Back later.



Ugh. I can sympathize. I have those nights.. usually once a month.. I get home from work and take an hour nap only to find out its 3:30 am and I have slept through 3 alarms. Totally screws up my day because my sleep pattern is totally thrown off.


----------



## macraven

_Taco cats rule_


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> Mony, love the chicken pictures! Can you pet them or are they skittish around people?


I have 4-the 2 pictured can be held, one other one puts up with being held (she makes soft noises that I swear are sighs-like *sigh, if you MUST touch me I will allow it) and one that IF you can catch her she will stand still (AKA the dumb chicken or Hei hei even though her actual name is Autumn).
My yellow chicken is our cuddle chicken. She is the one that sprawls out with her legs to the side when she gets comfy on a lap.

Cold here today. Must get some errands done, but my pj's are so comfy...time for another cup of caffeine I think!


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> I have 4-the 2 pictured can be held, one other one puts up with being held (she makes soft noises that I swear are sighs-like *sigh, if you MUST touch me I will allow it) and one that IF you can catch her she will stand still (AKA the dumb chicken or Hei hei even though her actual name is Autumn).
> My yellow chicken is our cuddle chicken. She is the one that sprawls out with her legs to the side when she gets comfy on a lap.
> 
> Cold here today. Must get some errands done, but my pj's are so comfy...time for another cup of caffeine I think!



I love the idea of a cuddle chicken! Claude von Fang is my cuddle cat.. he LOVES to be held and drools when I put him. KC, my other cat, is like your sighing chicken.. wants the attention but runs away when I try to hold her.. if I get her, she will take being held and purr really loud.


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers, do you still have the roommates with you or have they moved out?

Did the kitty cats all get along together well?

You haven’t mentioned them lately

Or maybe I’m thinking it was another homie that had house guests _


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, half tempted to do errands in my pj's MonyK.  Got the ones that look like lounge wear.   HeHe, make them holiday ones and no one will notice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sigh.  A gray day all day so far.  Thank goodness the rain is waiting, but you can feel dampness in the air, so we will get over an inch of rain by tomorrow morning.  Hey, not complaining.  Will be above freezing both days.  Take that car that reminds me may be icy.  

Cannot decide if it's warm or cold, so now on iced tea.  It's been a long day so far.


----------



## schumigirl

82........yep........82F........

Gloriously hot day again today........absolutely loving this......but so confusing with Christmas all around.......it’s hot hot hot........but putting on suncream while hearing Christmas songs is weird.........but we’d happily do it again!

Loving this time of year so far, who cares it’s to cool down later in the week........this is amazing!


Having the best time so far.........spent last night in Sapphire Falls Strongwater Tavern with a friend........before we knew it, it was almost 11pm and we’d been chatting for hours.......lovely, lovely night.......

Heading back out to IOA now and Castle light show later.......


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Chuckers, do you still have the roommates with you or have they moved out?
> 
> Did the kitty cats all get along together well?
> 
> You haven’t mentioned them lately
> 
> Or maybe I’m thinking it was another homie that had house guests _



Oh no, it's me.. I still have the housemates. I am ready for them to leave, but it won't be for a while.. sigh.. We're trying to get the cats to get a long. Mostly it's my cat, who LOVES people, but doesn't really like the two trespassing cats. Their two cats, Dexter (older cat) and Colby (an obnoxious kitten) really want to make friends with Claude von Fang (my cat) and he wants nothing to do with them. They won't learn from his hissing and growling that they need to just leave him a lone. Colby and Dexter also seem to terrorize my female cat, KC. She's the most docile cat ever. All cats are fixed, yet Colby bites her on the back and has tried to mount her. The other day, Dexter just stared at her and hissed at her. She wasn't doing anything but trying to sleep. 

We've gotten to the point of leaving Colby out free to wander at night, otherwise he just howls in their bedroom for hours. Last night, he was annoying Claude in my bedroom so much that I couldn't sleep. I kicked him out of the room and locked my cats in for the night. Colby still howls, but just not as much. I am now thinking about locking him in the basement  at night. (He'd have water and a litter box.)

I am really fighting the urge to leaving the back door open so both of their cats run out into the night and never come back. 

Plus when Claude hisses at Dexter, my female housemate goes through PTSD because one of her last cats died after Dexter and that cat got into a fight.


----------



## Squirlz

We're having a great time here.  Got stuck on Kong for about 20 minutes today, right in front to the giant head.  They had to roll out platforms and walk us all off.  It was kinda cool actually.

We met Schumigirl literally seconds after entering the Club Lounge Sunday evening.  Lovely family!  We are so happy to have made their acquaintance. 

With EP we haven't had to wait for anything.  It was great to ride FJ again as it was down for refurb the entire time we were here last December.  The EP here, at Gringott's and the train are a Godsend.


----------



## PoohIsHome

A rainy dreary day in VA. Nothing like the snowbird parents calling from Ocala to rub salt in the wound.....yay for your glorious weather. 

I'm glad the homies at the Dark Side are having such great weather! I'd much rather have the cool down that's headed that way than the next 12 days of 30 and 40 degrees it's going to be here. Oh well, it's winter whatcha gonna do? 

All I wanted to do today was hibernate on the couch with a book, but alas errands had to be taken care of.....this family has a pesky habit of wanting to eat. Remembering Tony's italian wedding soup at The Palm made me want it.....with colder weather headed our way the end of the week, it just sounded perfect.

@Squirlz Is EP on FJ, Gringott's and the train not the best! Worth its weight in galleons! Goes back to a comedian that we watch, but Corey's now dubbed the regular line the unwashed masses. The first time he said it I'm pretty sure I launched butter beer.

Bring on Hump Day!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> I am really fighting the urge to leaving the back door open so both of their cats run out into the night and never come back.
> 
> Plus when Claude hisses at Dexter, my female housemate goes through PTSD because one of her last cats died after Dexter and that cat got into a fight.




_You must be a saint to put up with the housemates cats....
It if were me, I'd leave that door open........lol

My two cats are like my kids, I always have their back_


----------



## macraven

_We have been in Georgia 2 years this month.
And, have enjoyed weather at a high of 79 on NYE ...

Really no winter of what I call winter yet....
Now today it was only 60 and rained all day....

I'll learn what winter is as the bottom will fall out starting tommorrow..._


----------



## PoohIsHome

macraven said:


> _You must be a saint to put up with the housemates cats....
> It if were me, I'd leave that door open........lol
> 
> My two cats are like my kids, I always have their back_



Maybe one would get really lucky and the housemates would wander out the open door.


----------



## Chuckers

PoohIsHome said:


> Maybe one would get really lucky and the housemates would wander out the open door.



Thank you for that laugh! I know they're not that happy having to live off someone else's charity and I know they're looking to get their own place.. so I am praying it won't be that much longer.


----------



## Charade67

Well, I meant to come back sometime today and post, but the day just got away from me. I wish I could post when I am bored at work, but our data connection is almost non existent (I think the problem is with Verizon) and my boss refuses to get WiFi.

Today I received a surprise package from my sister. I was a bit confused because we stopped getting each other gifts years ago. I am now the recipient of a family gag gift that I was unaware of until today. 20 years ago my father gave this to my brother-in-law on his 50th birthday. My BIL gave it to my brother, who then gave it to my sister. Now it is mine.  I’m the youngest, so there is no one for me to pass it on to.





Monykalyn - I’m trying to picture someone cuddling with a chicken.  It makes for a very amusing mental image.

Chuckers - I wish I had a cuddle cat. Mine hates to be picked up and cuddled. He will allow us to pet him on the head sometimes. 

Lynne - I think you could get away with shopping in those PJs. I once saw a woman in our mall wearing PJ bottoms and big fuzzy slippers.

Squirlz - Glad to hear you are having a good time. 

Pooh - Do you have snow in your forecast this week? We may get a little on Friday.

Macraven - I would love to have winter temps of 79. I miss the mild GA winters.

I just dozed off while typing this post. Guess i should go to bed.


----------



## macraven

Charade, get a Russian Blue cat and anytime you sit down, they will jump on your lap....and nap

Mine follows me around in the house waiting for me to sit so she can hop
on my la
No complaints as I  it...


----------



## PoohIsHome

64 yesterday and although it was a rainy one.....it was 20 degrees warmer than it'll be today. Ick.

@Charade67 We do have flurries in our forecast a couple of times this week. I sent you a PM or conversation or whatever the heck it is with a little more detail on where I am in the state. 

Cats? Would someone kindly explain to this gent that he isn't one? Little beast tries to sleep on my head and he snores like an 80 year old man.

Happy Wednesday, homies. I'm thinking a simple baked potato is sounding pretty good for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz, thanks for the drive by.  Glad to hear all is having fun and enjoyed meeting Schumi's family.

Weather.  Yeah, I'm having the Arctic air arriving today.  Not happy it's going to continue to drop the temps as the day progresses, and by Sunday, snow showers.  At least the rain moved out earlier this morning.  Soggy leaves and wet roads. Dark as well, thick cloud cover still.  

Here's hoping Cucker's present is having the house to himself and his cats shortly.  I hope they find somewhere else to live post haste.  

Aww, lap chickens and cats.  Yeah, I had a 80 pound lap dog.  He was a big baby.  But a great dog.  Miss having one sometimes.

Ha, a 50 mug, Charade.  Have to wait until another family member gets that age.  We had so many mugs, we gave a box of them away. 

Pooh, stay warm.  Tell that Gulf Stream to go above us, not below us.  Sigh.  Snow.  At least with a snow shower, it shouldn't be that many inches.  At least that is what I am hoping, no sticking.









Yes, Pooh, it is finally Wednesday.  Hey, Keisha, back to reality stinks, but it is Wednesday, and I bet DGD is almost done school.  So, for those working, happy hump day, two more days in the work week, and a weekend.  I'm ready to get over this Wednesday hump day.  For those not working, Happy Wednesday.  Hope all have a good Wednesday!

Time for tea.  Smart today.  Sweater on, a heavier one.  

  Two weeks.  And our countdown continues.  






and just remember:


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Hump Day all!!

@Charade67 - Yes, Claude von Fang likes to be held and petted.. but he likes it at all the wrong times. And he likes it constantly. He is more like a dog than a cat.. follows me from room to room, talks to me as we walk through the house, and greets me at the door when I come home and leave. He is the most personable cat that has owned me. I believe that Claude von Fang is mostly a Bombay cat.. he's got all the characteristics of one. I call him my "house panther". 

@Lynne G - I just have to keep reminding myself that I am doing a good thing by helping them out. My life will go back in balance soon... At least they've started paying me rent. My electric bill has tripled since they moved in. 

Working a double today and tomorrow! Wheeee.. Christmas money!! I might actually be able to save some for my vacation


----------



## Chuckers

*32!*


The atomic number of germanium
In Chess, the number of black squares, the number of white squares, and the number of pieces at the start of a game
In the Kabbalah, there are 32 Kabbalistic Paths of Wisdom
The number of teams in the NFL
The number of teams that participate in FIFA. (International Soccer)
The number of teeth, including wisdom, in the adult human mouth
The number of pages in an average comic book (not including the cover)
The international direct dial code for Belgium
The temperature, in Fahrenheit, where water freezes at sea level

Speaking of freezing water, I HAVE done Busch Gardens Tampa in the snow, I am praying there will be no snow during my trip to UO in 32 days!!


----------



## Metro West

Happy Hump Day all! Seeing the Schumi clan this afternoon after work and then having dinner. This is the last warm day we are supposed to have for a week or more. But...I don't mind it.

Have a good day!


----------



## Charade67

Going to try to do a quick post while I have a connection here at work. 

Macraven - I would love to have a Russian Blue. They are so pretty. I don’t know how Caspian would react to  having another cat in the house though.

Pooh - Rain here too. I have been watching the Orlando forecast. I have no idea what to pack. It looks like we will have temps in the high 60s some days.

Lynne - I don’t have anyone to pass the mug to. I have younger cousins, but I really don’t know any of them. We are not a close family at all. 

Chuckers - I like the term house panther. I can’t help but think of my favorite poet, Ogden Nash. 

The panther is like a leopard,
Except it hasn’t been peppered. 
Should you behold a panther crouch, 
Prepare to say Ouch. 
Better yet, if called by a panther, 
Don’t anther. 

I guess I should get back to work. I really don’t have much to do though.


----------



## Monykalyn

Coooold here today. Middle decided Tom skip swim again tonight-finishing up her project and getting a good rest for her PreACT tomorrow. Didn't feel like making dinner when I got home so microwaved some potatoes, pan fried a chicken breads and sliced it up, shredded some cheese, and thawed some homemade chili-voila baked potato topping bar night.  Sounds way more complicated than it was, but the kids loved it. 

Great night last night at annual Christmas to remember. Actually have permission to post the kids pics this year.  This is one of our sponsored kids.  As usual- loved hearing the kids debate the reality of Santa Claus (since they got what they wanted for he MUST be real!).  One of the kids at our table asked me how we decide what to have for dinner when there's not much food in the house. Director of that unit aware of the food insecurity ( and directs the parents to resources) but it's humbling (and infuriating  to think SNAP may be cut!)

CUddle chicken post.  iPad wonky now so I give up. Stay warm!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Coooold here today. Middle decided Tom skip swim again tonight-finishing up her project and getting a good rest for her PreACT tomorrow. Didn't feel like making dinner when I got home so microwaved some potatoes, pan fried a chicken breads and sliced it up




Goodness!
You had chicken,as in cuddles, for dinner tonight ......?


----------



## wagman67

Hi all,

About 11 pages behind, so I will not even try to catch up. Hope all of you are good. Been out of the loop for a while...I have had the worst case of the Flu for the last week. Horrible. Never been so sick. Ended up in the ER last week. Rough.

So, woke up today, thinking this was gonna be a good one...then had the nasty fog brain ALL day. That's alright, I'll get through that.

But I also started noticing a nagging pain in my stomach, which got worse throughout the day...then got so bad I was hurting in my back...so, off to the the ER, again.

Turns out to be Duodenitis...seriously? Who gets Duodenitis? If you knew my medical history, you would point right at me...I am the one that is going to get the odd named thing, nobody else gets. Trigeminal Neuralgia...had it.
Cytomegalovirus...had that. 

Anyway...now on a clear liquid diet and have to start looking for the cause...have to set up an endoscopy study and determine if the culprit is an ulcer or something else.

Cheered me right up.

Anywhoo...I do feel better than with the flu, so positive steps. Tiny, tiny, still unsteady on my feet steps...but positive.


----------



## tink1957

wags sorry you're having such a rough time, hope you feel better soon.

We had a bit of a commotion at our house tonight as I was getting ready for bed.  My dog Sasha was barking excitedly outside in her pen and when I went to investigate I found our cat Possum had invaded her fence and was valiantly fighting off the dog.  I wasn't about to try and wrestle with a ticked off husky so I woke up Trey to come and get her.  Good news is the kitty is fine and only missing a tuft of hair...bad news is Trey's boots are going to have to be hosed down as he stepped in one of Sasha's "gifts"   I'm glad I was awake or it could have ended badly.  I think kitty has learned not to go in the dog area now.  We gave her lots of cuddles and extra treats once she calmed down...poor kitty.

Now after all that excitement of course I can't sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, cuddle chickens.  Good thing they aren't the brightest.  Chicken for dinner, but not them.  LOL  We had potato bar dinner the other night.  Older one told me guess I didn't feel like cooking.  What?  Said meal is one at summer camp, and it does not get commented on.  

 - sorry to hear of all the medical issues you've been having Wags.  Sending mummy dust and well wishes.  I hope you feel better soon.

Tink, that was an excitement.  Hopefully kitty learned her lesson, and Trey's boots are clean.  Yeah, those gifts are no fun to step in.  Hope you got to sleep soon after.  Eek, almost 2 am.  I hope you didn't have to get up early to work, and you're still enjoying a deep sleep.  

MonyK- so nice to help out.  Unfortunately, hunger is still an issue in our country, and the world.  Thanks for the pictures.  Always enjoy seeing happy times, and resting chickens.






  Yes, it is Thursday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

Yep, throw back a drink, and remember the week-end will be here before ya know it.

It's baking and candy making week-end for me.  My Dsis and I, and now the kids, bake all weekend.  Then we pack them up for gifts, and for my parental unit's charity.  Her charity has a cookie auction every year.  It will be cut short for little one and me though, she has a game almost 2 hours away on Sunday.  Thankfully, older one has a car, and drives.  He gets to do the drop off duties.  






 well, Universal in there too.  But, yes 13 days until we leave.  Getting excited.  




I need .


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday All!

@wagman67 I hope you feel better fast!

I picked up a Nintendo 2DS XL and 7 games last night.. So, I have things to do on my flight and trip. I like to relax in my room at night before bed by playing some video games. Plus, I am not a night club/bar kinda guy, so I'll take the Nintendo down to the lobby/sitting area and just play a little while doing some people watching. 

I think potato bars are awesome! I haven't had a baked potato in months.. I love them smothered in butter, cheese, bacon, and sour cream.. and even some broccoli. I think I just felt my arteries clog just typing that.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...spent the evening with the Schumi gang last night watching the holiday parade and then went to Beverly Hills Boulangerie for dinner on the way out. The parade was a lot of fun and the weather was perfect...dinner was good and the strawberry cheesecake I had for dessert was excellent.

Unfortunately for anyone coming down the weather is supposed to get a lot cooler for the next week. 

I'm going to dust off the crock pot this weekend and make some stuff...chicken and dumplings tomorrow night. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’ve got a few minutes before taking B to school. She has scheduled all of her mid terms for next week. (We will be I FL on the actual test days.) I normally don’t give teacher gifts, but yesterday I got each teacher a $5 Sweet Frog (frozen yogurt if you don’t have them in your area) as a thank you for allowing B to take her exams early.

Monykalyn  - Your idea of not wanting to cook dinner is so different than mine. We usually end up at our favorite Mexican restaurant or ordering pizza. 

Wagman - sending well wishes to you. Hope you are better soon. 

Tink - Aww...poor kitty. I hope she has learned her lesson. 

Out of time. Hello to Lynne, Chuckers, and Metro.


----------



## Chuckers

*31!*


The atomic number of gallium
The number of days in the months January, March, May, July, August, October and December
Most hockey goalies wear the number 31
The direct dial code for the Netherlands
A card game for 2 to 7 players
The number of flavors at Baskin-Robbins. In Japan, the stores are called '31 Ice Cream'

Speaking of ice cream, my favorite food group, I am going to have to sample some of the creations at Toothsome when I get to Universal in 31 days!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all...spent the evening with the Schumi gang last night watching the holiday parade and then went to Beverly Hills Boulangerie for dinner on the way out. The parade was a lot of fun and the weather was perfect...dinner was good and the strawberry cheesecake I had for dessert was excellent.
> 
> Unfortunately for anyone coming down the weather is supposed to get a lot cooler for the next week.
> 
> I'm going to dust off the crock pot this weekend and make some stuff...chicken and dumplings tomorrow night.
> 
> Have a good day!



We had a blast with you Todd.........yes, weather has been glorious........very foggy this morning........but it’s been glorious since we arrived so won’t complain..........absolutely loved the parade.........snow started falling.......I started crying........lol.........spent all day between both parks then parade and dinner with Todd, then Sapphire Falls for cocktails and snacks.........lovely day.

Guys are calling me “Rocky” this morning Todd.........


Shopping day today...........Kyle wants a Tag watch, so looking for one of those...........Mall at Millenia it is then......

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We had a blast with you Todd.........yes, weather has been glorious........very foggy this morning........but it’s been glorious since we arrived so won’t complain..........absolutely loved the parade.........snow started falling.......I started crying........lol.........spent all day between both parks then parade and dinner with Todd, then Sapphire Falls for cocktails and snacks.........lovely day.
> 
> Guys are calling me “Rocky” this morning Todd.........
> 
> 
> Shopping day today...........Kyle wants a Tag watch, so looking for one of those...........Mall at Millenia it is then......
> 
> Have a great Thursday..........


I didn't know you cried when it snowed. 

Rocky huh? 

Tell Tom not to forget the Cuties at Walmart.


----------



## Charade67

I can’t believe this. I have been having an on again, off again sore throat for the past few days. I finally decided to have it checked out just in case. I figured it was probably nothing. I have strep throat. I’m almost 50 and I have an illness most common with children.  (I managed to get an ear infection summer of 2016.) Oh well, at least it happened now and not a week from now.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, not what you wanted to have right before the week you are leaving.  Hope your throat heals fast Charade. While mostly you hear kids get it, I do know adults that have had it too.

Metro, nice you had a great time at the parks and dinner.  Yep, saw the cooler temps this coming week.  That's okay, needs to over compensate and be overly hot the last 2 weeks of December.  Just sayin'.  20 to 31.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I can’t believe this. I have been having an on again, off again sore throat for the past few days. I finally decided to have it checked out just in case. I figured it was probably nothing. I have strep throat. I’m almost 50 and I have an illness most common with children.  (I managed to get an ear infection summer of 2016.) Oh well, at least it happened no and not a week from now.



At least it's not pink eye! 

Feel better fast!


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Ack, not what you wanted to have right before the week you are leaving.  Hope your throat heals fast Charade. While mostly you hear kids get it, I do know adults that have had it too.
> 
> Metro, nice you had a great time at the parks and dinner.  Yep, saw the cooler temps this coming week.  That's okay, needs to over compensate and be overly hot the last 2 weeks of December.  Just sayin'.  20 to 31.



And the first two weeks of January!


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, one kid down, one kid to go, one errand before meeting up with Dsis.  We decided last year, we need a prepping day.  That, and a lunch date that we rarely get to do.

Eek, the holidays are coming along.  

Happy Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I think today will be a day of rest for me although I should probably go to the store and stock up on french toast supplies. There is snow in the forecast tonight.  Right now our local news is saying possibly up to 2 inches.  I just hope everyone doesn’t go crazy.

Well, today is Friday. That means it’s countdown time. What is the number of weeks left before I leave for Orlando?


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday!!!

@Charade67 French Toast supplies? Do you live in Georgia?  Also, I love your countdown picture.. took me a few minutes to get it! Very clever! We've got snow planned for tomorrow.. I need to stock up on iced tea mix, power bars, and video games. 

@Lynne G only 17 days until Christmas!

Today's a big day.. on my count down white board, I was able to replace the month's number with a 0!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

*30!*


The atomic number of zinc
Is considered a square pyramidal number because it is the sum of the first for squares (1+4+9+16)
In marriage, it is the pearl anniversary
The international direct dial  code for Greece
The number of tracks on The Beatles' 'The White Album'
In the 'no kidding' department, it's the duration of the Thirty Years War
The number of pieces of silver Judas Iscariot was paid to betray Jesus
Jesus's age when he was baptized by John the Baptist
The minimum age for a US Senator
Speaking of age, I was 30 when I first went to Universal Studios, Orlando. 22 years later, I am doing my first extended stay there in 30 days!


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers - I don’t currently live in Georgia, but did spend a huge chunk of my life there.  (Ages 3 - 29)
I had a difficult time coming up with a good number 1 picture. I was originally going to go with a picture of Cam Newton from the Carolina Panthers, but then found a much nerdier option.

What is this iced tea mix that you speak of?

I probably should go to the grocery just in case (they once predicted a coating to an inch here and we got 6 inches of snow), but I am still under quarantine until noon. Kroger will probably be a mad house.


----------



## macraven

_Believe it is cold all over for many of us 

Been waiting all week for cable hook up service 
We cancelled DISH and I went into shock of no Law and Order reruns and weather channels

If the lines are in place correctly, will have tv, and internet in about two hours 

Life will be sweet again!

Don’t know anyone down here so I had no where to go for the mid season finale to watch walking dead Sunday if they have to return next week to finish the job
Crossing my fingers we will be set today

Thought about buying a tree to put up and that has been the extent of it

Half way decided to skip the holidays this year
Going out of town for a 9 day trip in January 
Too much to clean up and put away if I have to deal with celebrate the holidays 

I need to play ketchup here and read back of what I have missed with the homies

_


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I don’t currently live in Georgia, but did spend a huge chunk of my life there.  (Ages 3 - 29)
> I had a difficult time coming up with a good number 1 picture. I was originally going to go with a picture of Cam Newton from the Carolina Panthers, but then found a much nerdier option.
> 
> What is this iced tea mix that you speak of?
> 
> I probably should go to the grocery just in case (they once predicted a coating to an inch here and we got 6 inches of snow), but I am still under quarantine until noon. Kroger will probably be a mad house.




Charade, the main thing I drink at home now is Crystal Light iced tea.. regular lemon and raspberry flavors. Now that I think of it, the only thing I drink now is tea of some sort.. either iced or hot. I have not had a soda in over 2 years now. (I had gastric bypass surgery so carbonated beverages are a serious "no no".) When I travel, and at work, I carry packets of Snapple half and half (iced tea/lemonade) drink mixes for 20 oz water bottles. I have carried the sugar free liquid water enhancers before.. and will probably take some with me to Universal because I just can't drink plain water. 

I REALLY miss my Diet Pepsi tho.


----------



## Lynne G

12.  Yep, 12.  And Charades is even less.  8 I think.

Morning all.

Nice big cup of tea, then coffee, as Dsis does not drink tea.

Boxes, trays, bags, and assorted buckets out and ready.  Ingredients we do have also out.  Now have to list what we are making, and then run out to fill in the missing.  That, and grab lunch.  Dsis has a dog that drools at the smell of Fries.   Poor guy, he was found as a puppy at a highway rest stop.  He is old now, but I guess that smell and want never went away.

Oh, and  may all live long and prosper.


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers - I grew up in the south, so iced tea from a mix is a no-no. I love iced tea, but really shouldn’t be drinking it. (Or sodas either.) I had a kidney stone (with complications) a year ago, and was told that tea and sodas are the worst things I can drink. I haven’t quite been able to give them up though. I’ve gotten better at drinking plain water, but still don’t grind enough.

Lynne - 7 days from today. Our flight leaves around 10:30 on the 15th. We will actually be arriving in Orlando very early on the 16th.

I found Doctor Who on TV, so I am spending the morning watching. 

Don’t blink!


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I grew up in the south, so iced tea from a mix is a no-no. I love iced tea, but really shouldn’t be drinking it. (Or sodas either.) I had a kidney stone (with complications) a year ago, and was told that tea and sodas are the worst things I can drink. I haven’t quite been able to give them up though. I’ve gotten better at drinking plain water, but still don’t grind enough.



I know.. iced tea from a mix is blasphemy.. I have TRIED to make real iced tea.. I just can't do it... it tastes horrendous and I don't know why. I will drink it in a restaurant and it's okay.. but I just can't get it to taste right even then. I lived in Georgia for over 4 years.. so I know about real iced tea.. and I can tell you that Sweet Tea makes me gag.. it's like sugar syrup with a touch of tea flavor.


----------



## macraven

_Well it is now 2 hours and 20
minutes since spectrum started the work here for the tv package I ordered 

Some snags but the technician said he will do his best 

He says he will know in another hour if the set up works

Had the lines buried a week ago and that did not take long but today is a different story _

_I don’t care how long he will be here today as Mr Mac needs his football soon
He missed watching the games last night
We went to a restaurant that had the games on but parking lot was filled so came back home
Someone was crabby last night....
_


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven I hope your TV issue gets fixed fast! I always have the TV on at home. A lot of times it's just background noise, but I have to have it on.


----------



## Charade67

It’s snowing.


----------



## tink1957

It's snowing here in GA too and not supposed to let up until later tonight with temps falling through the night...of course I have to leave by 7:15 in the morning for work tomorrow...just got a Robo call from the county to stay inside...no problem 

Both Danielle and Trey have to work tonight...hope they make it home safe as we aren't prepared here for snow and ice.

Is it snowing where you are mac?  Good luck with your cable guy.


----------



## Charade67

My Georgia friends have been posting pictures and videos on Facebook. Y’all are getting quite a lot for Georgia. We have mostly flurries right now.


----------



## Metro West

I just spoke to a vendor near Atlanta and she said it was snowing there. Get ready for winter!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's snowing here in GA too and not supposed to let up until later tonight with temps falling through the night...of course I have to leave by 7:15 in the morning for work tomorrow...just got a Robo call from the county to stay inside...no problem
> 
> Both Danielle and Trey have to work tonight...hope they make it home safe as we aren't prepared here for snow and ice.
> 
> Is it snowing where you are mac?  Good luck with your cable guy.



_Tv cable work started at 8 and he was done before 12:30
Life is good, will be watching my show on Sunday

Yup, snow started about 9 this morning
Was a surprise for our area
Nothing was to happen today but a watch was out for Saturday 

Read online, schools were closing before 10
No streets are treated but main artery road off I 75 will have brine put down sometime today

I went to the post office and it took me  20 minutes when normally it’s a 9 minute drive
Traffic was crawling

Hope your kids are able to make it to work tonight!

_


----------



## Chuckers

We have our snow watch for tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Still boiling hot in Orlando.......so much for a predicted cold spell Thursday and Friday.......didn’t happen! Thank goodness.....

Was a little cooler and very dull early am.......so, we dressed for a dull cool day.......we met a friend at 11am for a bit in the park which was nice........then we had to go back to hotel to change into cooler clothes and put suncream on and hats.......nice not to have to go very far to the hotel.

It’s boiling! 

Starting to dull down again now this afternoon.......back in hotel for a cool down before heading back to Studios later.....had an amazing time this week. Can see crowds starting to build already......it’s a little busier today than we’ve seen for years in September........very unusual for us to see crowds.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you are having a great time Schumi.

Yep. We are on a winter storm watch.  1 to 3 inches.  Here is hoping it stays even more south and east of us.  Shore points to get around 5 or 6 inches.  And our mountains, just to the north, pretty much nothing.  Thankfully, above freezing today.  Sunday, high is freezing.  Hello Arctic Air.  Go away, and don’t come back another day.

YaY! 6 days for Charade.  We took a late flight 2 years ago, that should have left at 10pm.  It was delayed, then more delayed, and we left at 2:30am. Because of that, we are taking an earlier evening flight, but will still stay at the airport, as I got a cheaper rate there then our Disney hotel, and I was not looking forward to driving later in the evening.  Here is hoping all have no travel delays.

And it is baking Saturday!  Errand running and candy making last night.  Well, that and three dozen chocolate chip cookies, three dozen oatmeal, and five plain pound cakes.  And, a small gingerbread house. We also mixed up 5 more, that the dough needed resting, so all are in the refrigerator, sitting in there all last night, ready to go.   Now, little one wants to make gingerbread men, and sugar cookies cut out with cookie cutters.  Not sure which shape she will pick.  We have collected quite a few.  Hoping ones that need not much decoration.  Then, more cookies and some sweet breads today.    

Hehe, little one made coffee.  So not a morning person.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I wanted to sleep in today, but that’s not happening. B was supposed to have a dress rehearsal yesterday, but it was cancelled due to the snow.  It has been rescheduled for this morning.  The first show is tonight. This is going to be a long day. 
We didn’t get very much snow here. Just a coating really.

Macraven - Glad you got your TV working again. We would be lost without our cable. We watch more cable channels than we do regular network.

Schumi - I would love some “boiling” temperatures right now. It is literally freezing here. 

Lynne - I’m not really happy about the late flight, but were weren’t sure if we would be able to make the earlier one. I am praying for no delays.  
Your comment about the cookie cutters reminded me of the time B was in first grade and they were doing a fairy tale project. One of the options was to make a food item. I found a cookie cutter shaped like lips.  We brought in lip shaped cookies and called them “true love’s kiss”.

Gotta head out soon. We’re going to leave a little early in case some of the roads are slick.


----------



## Charade67

Still snowing.


----------



## macraven

_Had 2” of snow and lower areas had 3” if it yesterday 

Did one errand after cable guy left and then stayed inside until today

No street treatment yesterday when snow increased after I was home 

Streets all clear today and temp was at 38 when I did my errands

Stopped at Waffle House before I returned home
Great coffee and breakfast food 

Need to do some trip planning today
Figured out new connections on my iMac and now it is running fine

Hope all have a great weekend!

_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Still snowing.



_It will melt soon 

For the record, I hate snow and cold weather
(Which it is why we moved South)_


----------



## Lynne G

Still snowing, and cold.  

Peanut butter, holiday nuggets, snicker doodle cookies, and double chocolate muffins.  Onto more stuff.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies.  Long time no type.  I am trying to catch up.  It appears the Pizza Discussion is still going strong.  It finally snowed and got crazy cold here, just in time for the funeral.  I really liked the Pastor.  His message was comforting.  So much of DH's family in one place!  We are up at our lake house decompressing.  DH is really needing a long weekend away.  We flew his son in his son from Arizona.  When he arrived it was 56 degrees and when he flew back it was 17 degrees.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## agavegirl1

Okay Homies, skimmed through a bunch of pages...

Pooh,  so you're going to be be the proud Grandma of a Hogwarts wizard.  Congrats.  Shouldn't you get him a sorting hat before buying him Griffendor stuff?  I am a proud Ravenclaw myself, as is DH.

Schumi, I am so jealous you are back in Orlando...You too Squirlz.

Chuckers, keep those number tributes coming.  I am actually recognizing the elements now.

MonyK, cuddle chickens???

Wags, feel better soon.

Mac,  I finally put my Christmas trees up at the lake house and they look so good I may leave them up (sans decorations or with different ones). all year.

I've been watching the weather reports of the snow down south and I know you guys don't have a lot in the way of snow removal.  Sounds like a mess.

I have been watching the weather channel a lot due to their live coverage of the Thomas fire.  My daughter evacuated Ojai CA Thursday and keeps having to move further up the coast due to air quality.  I glad their home and workplaces were spared so far but it is not safe to return for their infant son.


----------



## macraven

_Agave, good to read your daughter is safe
So many peeps effected by those fires and so many have lost everything 

Stinking cold here
Been in Georgia two years almost
(Moved in before Christmas time)
and never got this cold until
3 days back

Schools here closed before 10 on Friday
They already had a late start in their schedule before the weather had changed 

But.....it’s better than the weather up North that we came from

We won’t see the 60’s until next weekend 

How far are you from
Kenosha?_


----------



## Chuckers

I think we've had about 4 inches of snow here and it's stopped. Which is fine by me.. I need to drive into the city tomorrow night to meet a college friend I haven't seen since graduation MANY years ago. I hate driving into Boston to begin with.. snow only makes it that much more annoying.


----------



## Lynne G

Snow is gone, and the bright blue sky has arrived. Love seeing full sun, even if it is cool.  Hoping older one brushes off the cars soon.  Have to box and bag up the cookies.  Just making some chocolate bark, and just made more cookies.

Busy weekend, and happy to relax soon.  Warm cookies and coffee for breakfast makes a good meal.

So sad to hear of the losses from the California fires.  Sorry to hear Agave’s family is effected.  I hope they put out the fires soon.


----------



## macraven

_It’s Sunday and I have tv

Won’t be missing Walking Dead tonight 

Woot


Our snow melt yesterday but temps won’t rise until later in the week

Have a great day homies_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. The sun is out and the snow is staring to melt. Yay!!!

Busy day for us today. B has her winter dance recital this afternoon and then I really need to do more house cleaning.  DH invited his graduate students over for supper tomorrow night.  Just what I need when I am trying to get ready for vacation.  I still haven’t done any Christmas shopping (may do some at Universal) and have no idea what to get for B.

Macraven - I really don’t like cold and snow either. I have lived most of my lie in the south. This is the farthest north I have lived since we left Alaska in 1970.

Lynne - I want to go to your house. No baking for me until Christmas Eve, and it is just a couple of items.

Agavegirl - B and I are both proud Ravenclaws. DH is a Slytherin. 

Time to get brunch and then get B to dance.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi everyone.  Glad to hear the snow is melting. I'm afraid ours is here to stay.  

Mac, I am on the other side of the state, just across the Saint Croix River from MN. 

Charade, I really thought DH would be Griffindor but was sorted to Ravenclaw. 

According to DD, the fire is once again surrounding Ojai and some of those who previously did not evacuate are doing so.  The winds should die down soon.

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## Chuckers

Sending positive thoughts to @agavegirl1's family!


----------



## Squirlz

Dramatic temperature drop since yesterday here at Universal.  I used it as an excuse to get this sweet jacket.



Also this afternoon, after smelling caramel corn all week, I finally decided to get some on the way out if IOA.  Girl said it would take 45 minutes.  FORTY FIVE MINUTES!!!  Do they grow the corn themselves?


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> Sending positive thoughts to @agavegirl1's family!


 
Thank you @Chuckers


----------



## macraven

_Nice jacket
You’ll be wearing it a lot no matter where you are _


----------



## schumigirl

Back home.........

Todd.......was so lovely catching up again........always a pleasure to see you and spend time with you......not long till March 

Squirlz.......sorry we never got to say goodbye to you and your lovely wife this time.......it was lovely meeting you both and hopefully will see you again sometime there.......

Also had the pleasure of meeting I-4 Bound........we ran into each other on Friday night in the Studios......it was so nice to meet her........and it tickled Tom she knew his name........lol.......hope the rest of the trip was fun and I’m so glad you stopped to say hello........


Yep, had glorious weather all week.......mid 80’s all week which was perfect for us........then came Saturday morning.......and it was cold....low 50’s. So we went shopping and then to the Mall instead before leaving. Had planned the parks for Saturday morning........eh, no. 

Arrived in the UK and it was perishing! Our plane door had frozen so we had to wait till it was defrosted before getting off the plane.....after arriving early. Then they couldn’t get the baggage door open.......had to wait till they defrosted that too......this country doesn’t do well with a little bit of snow 


But, had the best time there for this very short trip.........would happily go again that time of year at the beginning of December........but certainly don’t fancy the crowds later in the month listening to friends that work there.......far too busy for us........and contrary to the opinions of some that it’s too long a flight for such a short trip.......nonsense.......it was fine and definitely worth it. 

Loved the Christmas feel though and the parks are so lovely, very understated and not garish or over the top.......trees were all lovely and thought Potter was well done. 

Castle show was lovely, really enjoyed seeing that........ but, the Macy’s Parade was excellent! Really enjoyed that......did have a weird experience with a strange girl there though..........will tell story in trip report......but it was a bit surreal! Nothing major, just weird. 

It was just perfect, and having Kyle with us was a real joy, we really concentrated on the parks for the most part.......he loved being back in the parks and RPR again and we had so much fun......he has today off work too so a chance to get over jet lag.........we managed a two hour sleep yesterday then stayed up till 10.30 last night and slept right through, so hoping jet lag won’t be too bad. 

But we have come back to snow here, seems to have been on all night too looking out this morning, and it’s freezing........really freezing.........have to go out shopping this morning.......but after that will be adding all the new decorations we bought to our trees and begin Christmas here.........need to catch up on here too.........and begin looking forward to March trip.........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Monday all! It's freezing here in the Boston Metro area. All the snow has turned to ice.. not fun. I so do not want to be at work. But, that's nothing new. I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Lynne G

Agave, will keep thoughts that your daughter's family is safe, and hope the healing is becoming easier after the horrible losses your family had.  

Squirlz, sweet jacket indeed.  Nice purchase.

Schumi, glad to hear you arrived safely, even if an icy arrival.  Jet lag always is harder for me coming east.  Nice that Kyle has the day off today, to get back on local time.  Wonderful you had a good time in the parks.  and YAY!  a new trip report for us.  Fabulous and lovely.  Hope we get a picture of the home decorations as well. The new decorations sound lovely too.

Charade, hope the dance recital and brunch was excellent.  Nice that B could enjoy with her dance friends.  I'm all baked out now, no more baking, or a little until we leave.  It was enjoyable to bake, and even little and older one helped.  He likes to cook more than bake, but little one would rather bake.

Mac, yay!  cable working and got to see Walking Dead.  Yeah, older one was watching it too, as he was done watching the ball game.  Happy day for him.  

Well, after a snow shower, at 35 degrees, it was a wet ride in.  Rain later today, so a cold, wet day.  I hope rain arrives early, and then the sun comes out, as the temperature will continue to fall in the next 2 days.  Sigh. now saying not even 30 on Wednesday, more like 28, with single digit feel like, with a brisk wind.  Not a nice week in store.  That's okay, one more week-end, and the next week, we will be saying hello to (it better be) very warm temperatures.  9, no not months, no more kids for me, 9 days.   That's a Wahoo for me.     






  Have a lovely Monday homies.  Wake up.  It's Monday.


----------



## Chuckers

*27!*


27 starts with a 2 and ends with a 7 and if you add up the numbers from 2 to 7, you get 27!
Is a perfect cube (3x3x3)
If you add up the digits and multiply by 3, you also get 27.
Is the atomic number of cobalt
The number of letters in the Spanish and Hebrew alphabet
The international direct dial code for South Africa
In the Stephen King book, _IT_, It returns to Derry every 27 years
The number of outs for each team in a regulation adult baseball game
There are 27 bones in the human hand

I will be using everyone of those bones to hold on when I ride the Forbidden Journey at Islands of Adventure 27 days from now!


----------



## macraven

_Glad to see you back here Schumi 

Cold here this morning like it is for all of youse homies

But will have decent and better temps about Thursday 
Hope the same true for all you too_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........nice to be home........your trip is so close now!!

Nice to be back Mac........in a weird way.......lol........we are just not used to these temps over here.......went out to get groceries and roads are bad. Doesn’t help our car is a rear wheel drive and hates ice.........makes for a fun drive! Think we can borrow DS car.......although his is still a Mercedes, his is a 4 wheel drive.........much easier on ice. We are down to -5 here today.........cold! About 22F I think? Looks pretty though with all the snow.......our trees look beautiful and the landscape around is gorgeous..........


Laundry half done.....all washed and most dried.......now to iron it all!! Still, not much else to do when it’s so cold.......yep, hoping to get warmer by Wednesday here......


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl I love looking at snow covered landscapes.. from inside my house


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies.  Long time no type.  I am trying to catch up.  It appears the Pizza Discussion is still going strong.  It finally snowed and got crazy cold here, just in time for the funeral.  I really liked the Pastor.  His message was comforting.  So much of DH's family in one place!  We are up at our lake house decompressing.  DH is really needing a long weekend away.  We flew his son in his son from Arizona.  When he arrived it was 56 degrees and when he flew back it was 17 degrees.
> 
> Going back to catch up.





agavegirl1 said:


> Okay Homies, skimmed through a bunch of pages...
> 
> Pooh,  so you're going to be be the proud Grandma of a Hogwarts wizard.  Congrats.  Shouldn't you get him a sorting hat before buying him Griffendor stuff?  I am a proud Ravenclaw myself, as is DH.
> 
> Schumi, I am so jealous you are back in Orlando...You too Squirlz.
> 
> Chuckers, keep those number tributes coming.  I am actually recognizing the elements now.
> 
> MonyK, cuddle chickens???
> 
> Wags, feel better soon.
> 
> Mac,  I finally put my Christmas trees up at the lake house and they look so good I may leave them up (sans decorations or with different ones). all year.
> 
> I've been watching the weather reports of the snow down south and I know you guys don't have a lot in the way of snow removal.  Sounds like a mess.
> 
> I have been watching the weather channel a lot due to their live coverage of the Thomas fire.  My daughter evacuated Ojai CA Thursday and keeps having to move further up the coast due to air quality.  I glad their home and workplaces were spared so far but it is not safe to return for their infant son.



Can’t have been an easy time for all of you.......glad you’re somewhere nice to start healing.......

Back home now though......but amazing time....... ever expected it to be so hot! And good wishes for your daughter and family, how scary they’re out there! 



Chuckers said:


> @schumigirl I love looking at snow covered landscapes.. from inside my house



I like looking out at it too........it is beautiful overlooking fields of snow, but roads aren’t great.........


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> I like looking out at it too........it is beautiful overlooking fields of snow, but roads aren’t great.........




Luckily, up here in New England, they know how to plow and take care of the roads for normal snowstorms. When I was in Atlanta, travel seemed to stop when 2 flakes hit the ground


----------



## Chuckers

Can I just state how much I can't stand the UO website.. it is so user unfriendly.


----------



## macraven

_We all say that.
The previous website ran better_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _We all say that.
> The previous website ran better_



Good to know it's not just me... however, it's truly broken right now. I sent feedback. I try to do a search on the things to do page and every search comes back empty.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am finally getting a chance to sit and post. I worked until 3:00 today and then went home and tried to finish cleaning the house. Dh invited all of his graduate students over for supper tonight and I wanted th house to look presentable. B stayed later after school today to take her mid term exam. I picked her up, came home, had dinner and had to interact with the students some, and now we are at a make up music lesson.

Squirlz - Love the jacket. I am hoping to find a nice hoodie when I am at Universal.

Lynne - The recital went well. This is her last Christmas show ever. The studio only does them every other year. Now it’s time to start planning spring recital.

Chuckers - I do not miss Atlanta snow days. They are never prepared and no one can drive in it. 
I agree the universal web site is awful. I can tolerate it on a regular computer, but hate trying to access it by phone. 

30 more minutes of music and then I can go home. I hope the students are gone when I get back.


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 ugh.. I can't even imagine trying to navigate it on a phone!


----------



## Chuckers

It's TUESDAY!!! YAY!!!! WHEEE!! (I'm trying to be excited about Tuesday...) We're supposed to get more snow today. It's a light dusting right now.. not looking forward to the afternoon. Especially the drive home....


----------



## Lynne G

Happy to hear recital went well.  Before ya know it, you'll be on your way.  So now I finally got little one to look over the menus.  Yep, favorite Disney restaurant they both like, menu changed enough, little one would eat nothing there.  Sign, time to hope we get another ADR that we all want to eat at.  But, both kids are getting excited.

Chuckers, yeah, the new format of the Universal website is not the easiest.  I find the best is when I access it on a computer, and not my ipad or phone.  I just use the app on my phone, never tried the website from the phone.  Sorry, you were having issues with the website.

Well, it's Tuesday, and one more day of nicer weather until the cold front arrives later today.  Afternoon will feel significantly colder than the morning.  At least my car gets nice and toasty.  












  So, have a taco or two today, and enjoy your Tuesday homies.



Oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes, to all those celebrating with the lighting of the first candle tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Shalom.  

Finally, time for tea.  Well, second cup.


----------



## Chuckers

Although the website is not that great, the feedback response was quick. I told them the 'things to do page' wasn't working and I couldn't find what I was looking for. Within a few hours, I got a response telling me how to find exactly what I wanted AND the things to do page was fixed.


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers so the answer is email UO gs our questions and forget using the website

Yea, I can work with that!

Thanks!_


----------



## Chuckers

26!


The atomic number of iron
The number of briefcases in the game _Deal or No Deal_ 
The age at which males can no longer be drafted in the United States
In a regulation deck of cards, there are 26 red cards and 26 black cards
The number of bones in the normal foot and ankle
The usual number of new shows in an American television series.. this allows one new show per week for half the year and one rerun per week for the other half
The number of miles in a complete marathon

I am sure I will walk a marathon on my vacation at Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure, Animal Kingdom, Magic Kingdom, Sea World, and City Walk in 26 days.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Chuckers so the answer is email UO gs our questions and forget using the website
> 
> Yea, I can work with that!
> 
> Thanks!_




I do send help texts to UO GS, but I can't keep asking them what's on the menu at Margaritaville, Mythos, Cowfish, etc.


----------



## macraven

_I google menus and they are usually up to date 

Did not realize you needed restaurant menus_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _I google menus and they are usually up to date
> 
> Did not realize you needed restaurant menus_



Well, I am still kinda in WDW planning mode (even though I totally don't need to be in that mode) and trying to figure out where I want to eat and where I want to use my meal plan. Plus, I just like looking at things on the website.. ride descriptions, restaurant descriptions, things to do, etc. Even though I've looked at this stuff several times already.. I'm just a big kid getting excited for his vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all.........

Spent the morning ironing, always a joy!!! But all laundry from our trip is washed, dried, ironed and put away. Made butternut squash and assorted veg soup for lunch with Rosemary Bread......bread was store bought not home made........nice though.

Getting back to normality, although we all a little under the weather.......think I`m the healthiest of the three of us, although jet lag isn't too bad this time. Stayed in all day today as it`s still snowy and freezing cold.......but did get pictures uploaded from cameras.......need to start trip report. 

Chicken in white wine casserole tonight........with winter warming mashed potatoes!!! Looking forward to that. 

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all.........
> 
> Made butternut squash and assorted veg soup for lunch with Rosemary Bread..
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday




I hope you and Rosemary have a nice lunch.


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Tuesday everyone.  

Chuckers, I plan my restaurant choices way in advance.  I use the menu sticky in this forum as well as the Universal site.  I like to have a mix of types of foods and don't want two of the same type of food in the same day or close to each other.

Schumi, you just reminded me I'm out of potatoes.


----------



## Squirlz

We're home.  Cold and snowy here.  The kitties are very happy.

Glad we spent a little more and parked in the long term garage instead of the open lot.  Last year at this time I had to dig the Cadillac out of 10" of snow.  It absolutely made me heartsick.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening.  Another long day here. I am starting to panic a little. My throat was feeling fine for a few days after starting antibiotics, but today I started getting a tickling sensation in my throat and now it is scratchy. I’m thinking about going back to the doctor tomorrow just in case.

In other news - today I made the final payment on a medical bill i have been paying almost all year. I finally own my kidney stone. Woo-hoo! That was an experience I never want to repeat.

Lynne - Both B and I are picky eaters, so I always try to check menus first. We are meeting some friends who live in Orlando, and they suggested Bubba Gump. Neither B nor I like shrimp, but we both managed to find other things we will eat.

Chuckers - It’s so hard to get out of “mouse mode”. For the past 5 months I have been thinking that I need to be doing more. 

Schumi - Hope everyone is feeling better soon.

Squirlz - Yikes! I hope we don’t get anywhere near that much snow this winter.  I think the most I’ve seen here is 9 inches.

It is officially Wednesday now. It is supposed to be very cold and windy today. I am not looking forward to going out later today.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.
> 
> Chuckers, I plan my restaurant choices way in advance.  I use the menu sticky in this forum as well as the Universal site.  I like to have a mix of types of foods and don't want two of the same type of food in the same day or close to each other.
> 
> Schumi, you just reminded me I'm out of potatoes.



Lol......we need those too! Off out today to stock up.........


It’s going to be almost tropical today......we may reach a high of 40f! After chills of last few days it’ll be welcome......although being right beside the sea it always seems chilly this time of year.......

Snow all seems to be gone. 

Breakfast soon.......think we all slept better last night, DH almost slept through and DS said he had a fabulous sleep.......so he seems to be on the mend.......

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Homies!  Yes, 40 mph winds last night, made airborne stuff.  Thankfully, my neighbor secured their trashcans, as most of the night, the cans were clanging and banging.  The gusts wrapping around our house made little one raise the temperature.  I turned it down, as we went to sleep.  All have nice, thick blankets, except for older one.  He's rarely cold.  And joy.  21 out, with wind chill feel like 7 degrees.  And, we now have a countdown of 7.  Coincidence?  I hope not.  Looking forward to 80 degree days and 70 degree nights.  But I will take 70 degree days as well.  

Squirlz, thankfully not quite as much snow.  Though with a 50 degree day following the snow day, not much is left.  No matter, more snow tomorrow.

Charade, little one is very picky.  Hence, we did change the restaurant, and one we haven't tried before.  I did quite a few buffets as, most of the time, she can find something to eat.  We have eaten at Bubba Gump before, and she was fine.  They have chicken nuggets, and while little one is picky with those too, as long as it wasn't all fish related plates, she usually finds something to eat.  Older one, likes most stuff.  There's only a couple of places my kids refuse to eat at again.  Most of the time, I agree with them.  Looking forward to the holiday treats they have announced these past couple of weeks.  One thing I love about this time of year, with the crowds, everything is open, and open late and earlier than regular hours.  

Schumi, glad to hear DS is feeling better.  I am sure a lovely breakfast was had.  Enjoy that nicer weather.  Hey, at least we can see the sun.  That wind blew some of the clouds away.  Still cold though.

Agave, we just picked up potatoes last night.  We too were out of them.  A staple in our house.  Microwave cooked potatoes makes a potato bar dinner easy.  Kids supplemented with mozzarella sticks.  And since the oven was hot, brownies made too.   


Next Wednesday, the camel will be in flight mode.  For now, however,






  he's filling up.  

And yes, Wednesday it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Keisha,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Hopefully all are warm and dry, and ready for the week-end.  Hey, Friday is in two more days.  That deserves a WAHOOOOOO!  and a cup of tea.

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Wednesday All!

Yes, it's very hard to get out of 'mouse mode' when planning a vacation... I sometimes do it for non-amusement park vacations.. although I hardly do any of those!  If there isn't a roller coaster in my vacation, then I am not having a good time!

The only restaurant that I actually need to plan is Mythos. I just want to be able to make my reservation for that one. I am pretty flexible on the rest and will probably just eat where I feel like eating. However, I am a VERY finicky eater, so I like to have a running list of places that a) have foods I like, b) have foods I can eat, and c) don't suck (according to a majority of posters and some who's word I respect). So, I'll probably be looking at menus daily until I leave. At which point, I'll get in the park and promptly forget which ones fit the 3 criteria I mentioned above. I do need to know which CW places are on the meal plan tho. That's my biggest gripe about the meal plan.. none of the hotels are on it.


----------



## Chuckers

*25!*


The atomic number of manganese 
Is the sum of the first 5 natural odd numbers 1+3+5+7+9
In Islam, there are 25 prophets mentioned in the Quran
Major league baseball teams have a roster of 25 players, until Sept 1st, when they expand their rosters to 40
In baseball, player number 25 is usually reserved for the team slugger, i.e. Mark McGuire, Barry Bonds, etc.
The number of points needed to win a volleyball set providing the losing team scored 23 or less
The number of years of marriage for a Silver Anniversary
The 25th amendment allows for the Vice President to become president in the event of death, resignation, removal from office or impairment that prevents the current president from fulfilling his or her duties.

The name of Adele's album in 2015, named for her age

I know you can pick secret songs on Rip Ride Rocket, I wonder if any of them are an Adele song? I'll find out in 25 days!!


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers if you buy the park counter meal plan the place where you could be bit ahead would be Louie’s or one of the two Potter dinner places

Use the snack coupon at boulangerie for a good value of that coupon or do a Butterbeer 
You come out ahead then

The beverage coupon is valid for soda and water for the most part _


----------



## macraven

_There is a list of song choices for RRR
Do a search here on the forum and it should come up

Btw, Gloria’s song “I Will Survive “ is popular 

Wonder why..._


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Chuckers if you buy the park counter meal plan the place where you could me pit ahead would be Louie’s or one of the two Potter dinner places
> 
> Use the snack coupon at boulangerie for a good value of that coupon or do a Butterbeer
> You come out ahead then
> 
> The beverage coupon is valid for soda and water for the most part _



I did the meal plan you can get with a package.. 1 sit down, 1 quick, 1 snack, 1 drink. for 5 days. (since I will be of site for 2 days of my trip). I don't like butterscotch.. so butter beer is out. But I can use the snack credits for breakfasty things.. like a cinnabon  

I know one sit down will by Mythos.. the others will be after the parks close for dinner in CW.  The quicks will be lunches in the parks most likely. 

I've seen the secret list before. I am going to choose the Muppets


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _There is a list of song choices for RRR
> Do a search here on the forum and it should come up
> 
> Btw, Gloria’s song “I Will Survive “ is popular
> 
> Wonder why..._




I just did a search and found the thread that has a link to the song list. Unfortunately, the link doesn't work anymore


----------



## Chuckers

but I found the song list here!!! 

http://totalorlando.com/rip-ride-rockits-hidden-song-list/


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers said:


> I've seen the secret list before. I am going to choose the Muppets



Which song? I love the Muppets.


----------



## macraven

_Ok i gotcha chuckers.
I ate at Lombards in october and it was super?

completely different menu and set up from the last time i ate there about 3 years ago.

i had a good selection to choose from but don't know if you being on the full dinner plan would restrict what you order off the menu for the sit down places._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _There is a list of song choices for RRR
> Do a search here on the forum and it should come up
> 
> Btw, Gloria’s song “I Will Survive “ is popular
> 
> Wonder why..._




That`s my song on RRR.......every....................single......................time. Never bother with the so called secret list anymore........

I find it reassuring listening to Gloria pound in my ears I`ll be fine.........


Less cold today here, but still very cold. 

Off out for a quick visit to see a friend for an hour or so.......then home for night in front of TV.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Which song? I love the Muppets.



Moving Right Along, of course! 

@macraven - I will have to try "I Will Survive". I'm sure I'll be riding it a few times   The meal at Lombards was 'super?' Is that good or bad or just sarcastic? 

@schumigirl - after seeing the secret list the only two songs I would do are both from the Muppets


----------



## macraven

_No, really the food was good

I ate there in october with Keishashadow and her husband and we all had different meals.

All of us were so pleased with what we had.
apps, drinks and dinner

We took a table in the back where we were inside and still had a nice view of the lake.

Server was attentive and checked on us regularly.

I will be going back to that place again.


Check the menu as what we saw in October was different from when i was there a few years back


Wait...just remembered i did go to Lombards in February this year with son.
Had the steak then and it was perfect.

Prior to that, went 3 years ago and was dissatisfied which is why i waited this long (Feb and then Oct) to return.

Both dinners this year were well worth it!_


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks, Mac! I am not a seafood eater, but I do see they have a French Dip!!!


----------



## Lynne G

I hope Lombards is good for us then.  Little one is a steak fan, so glad to hear all food, including steak, was good Mac.  Since such a busy time, Mythos, Finnegan's, and Lombards are our reservations so far.   May do Sal's or go over to SF too.  Only 4 days and 3 nights at RPR.  Kids just had to make me spend quite a bit to visit with Harry.    Mouse ADRs have been set months ago, though the switch yesterday was the only real update.  Mostly all favorites.  They will humor me with the character visited meals.  Quick picture is the ransom.  

still nicely below freezing, but the sun is out, and the wind has died down some.  Snow is to start between 8 and 10 tonight.  I'll be at home, enjoying a cup of tea, and watching what ever I feel like or hope I didn't remember.  Annoyed that some shows are already repeats.  And I don't watch that much.

Hmmm, dinner via the oven I guess.   Either that or stir fry.  Have to see if I have enough rice.  I make my own "dirty" rice.  Little one does not like pieces of egg in hers, so I always have to reserve some for her without it.  Picky.  Yes, Can be very picky. 

It's going to be a long afternoon.  I need more tea.


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers, in case you drink whisky or bourbon, they are heavy pours at Lombards_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Chuckers, in case you drink whisky or bourbon, they are heavy pours at Lombards_



With only 10% of my stomach left and a low tolerance, the LAST thing you, or anyone else, want is me to have alcohol!


----------



## Charade67

Well, it looks like I am fighting a cold. Right now I have a scratchy throat, cough, low grade fever, and runny nose. The cough is what’s bothering me most.  I went to the doctor today and the good news is that the strep is all gone. I just hope I’m feeling better by Friday evening.  I want to throw a whiny little toddler temper tantrum right now. 

I’m going to try to get some sleep and hopefully feel better in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Charade.  Hope you feel better soon.  Glad to hear the strep is all gone.  It stinks, when you are fighting a bug, you usually get another bug, when you are finished with the first one. I hope your cough is done and over your cold before you leave.  Two more days!  

Well, that was a white knuckle ride today.  A balmy 28, with around an inch or so of snow that arrived earlier this morning.  Soon as at the city limits, more scary.  Good thing I have anti-lock breaks.  At least the afternoon should be slightly above freezing.  Still windy, so a cold start to the day.  

Thursday means throwing back a memory, or better yet, a cup of tea.  I will be well hydrated today.  Big cups of tea needed.  Hands get cold too ya know.









and a funny:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope all have a warm day, and enjoying it.  So ready for the week-end.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday!!!

@Charade67 I hope you feel better fast! Bombard your system with vitamins! I've used Zicam cold stuff in the past. It seems to work for me! Dayquil is pretty awesome, too  

@Lynne G 19 degrees here this morning.. good day for a hot cup of tea in the office.. with the heater on  I have cold hands a lot and I wear these: 






located here: https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Frederick...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=DDD57269E7M9BAWYTTW8&th=1

I think they're pretty awesome and allow me to work at the same time.


----------



## Chuckers

*24!*

The product of 4!
The number of carats in pure gold
A TV show starring Keifer Sutherland - that I never watched
The number of blackbirds baked in a pie
The number of frames per second that motion picture film is usually projected
The number of letters in the modern and classical Greek alphabet

Poseidon is a Greek God and I look forward to seeing his fury at Islands of Adventure in 24 days! I think it's a great show!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Thursday..........

Had a thought last night I hadn't really started proper Christmas present shopping yet.........so went out this morning with a list and got the lot for friends and most of what we need for us.........over the moon!!! And all done in around 3 hours......stores weren't too bad in town so made it easier. 

Just a few things to get one friend, but that's in our village........and need to parcel up mum`s and go to post office tomorrow with it and I`m sorted!!

All my friends are doing the no Christmas card thing again......we work out what we would spend on personal cards for each of us, which are so expensive......and we tally it all up and donate the equivalent to a favourite local charity.........still send to my aunt in LI and mum.........

Will get everything wrapped this weekend and then start watching Christmas movies every night..........love that!!!

Hope everyone`s having a good Thursday........


Big shout out to StL..........ky07.......where are you........hope everything`s good for you..........


----------



## tink1957

Happy Thursday homies 

Charade...hope you feel better soon 

Chuck...your trip is less than a month away 

I was feeling so jealous of all the trips everyone has planned so I  went ahead and booked one of my own for September...don't know if I will make it happen but at least I can dream of sipping cocktails on the rooftop bar at Aventura...scored a $100 dining credit too

It's been an eventful week here with 10 inches of snow where I work and 7 inches at home...we aren't used to this here in GA.  Good news is it's all melted now and in the 60s today.


Happy travels to all who have trips in the next few weeks...drink a hot butterbeer for me and enjoy.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Chuckers

@tink1957 I know!!! I am sooooo bouncy right now!  So much happening so fast.. Christmas, New Years, VACATION!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Thankfully the weekend is close at hand and the weather is supposed to warm up again down here. 79 on Sunday and 82 on Monday! I've had my spell of cool weather now bring back the Florida mildness!


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I want to be super excited about leaving tomorrow, but I am still worried. I left work early today because I was feeling bad. I went home and took a nap. I felt hot when I woke up, so I checked my temperature and it was 101.5. I took some Advil and at last check I was at 100.0. I still have an annoying cough too. I really hope this is all gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Squirlz

So my AP comes up for renewal 1/12 for $276.  We plan to go back again early December next year.  Does it make more sense to renew now for that trip, or let it expire and buy again next year for $345 and get 2 trips out of it, once next year and again in 2019?  If I renew now I'm thinking of another trip next year and the time that works best as far as low crowds and our schedule would be early February.  Like only 8 weeks away!


----------



## macraven

_Hard one for me to answer Squirlz....

I always base my renewal on how many park days I will do in the year.

I compare it to what deals would I pay less with other retailers that sell discounted UO tickets.

I use the present deals now and add $ to my figures to guess inflated park tickets for a year in advance.


I always do a few short days, maybe 4 twice a year.
Once a year I do a long stay which ranges between 11-15 park days.
For me, that one long stay it is cheaper to have the preferred AP for park entrance

I come out ahead just in park tickets by renewing.

Additional savings for food and merch discounts are a bonus for having the AP.

If you go with renewal, you'll end up making two trips that year.
Go back in 2019, just plan for a second trip that year and you'll be ahead again..._


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz, yeah, always hard to decide what you will be doing in the next year.  If you are relatively sure you will be doing at least 2 stays during that year, I agree with Mac, I'd renew.  I just renew even with one trip, as I stay longer than a few days, and it always works out to be the better deal for me.  I have the preferred too.

Ah, the Eastern sky was a deep pink orange this morning.  Hello sunrise.  23 on the way in.  70 percent chance of snow at 1pm.  I will be leaving early, that's for sure.  Not fun to commute when it's snowing.  Another 2 to 3 inches of snow by tonight.  Hey, at least it is Friday, and Saturday will be a high of 40.  Thank goodness.

Charade, I hope you feel much better today.  I hope all is gone tomorrow too.  Safe travels!  1 more night sleep!  That deserves a WAHOOOOO! 

5 yes 5 more sleeps for us.  The beginning of next week is above freezing, and no snow to come, so we are stoked there should not be any weather delayed issues at our airport.  Here's hoping where ever the plane is originating, no weather or crew issues to delay us. 

Metro, so happy to hear the temperature is rising.  I am hoping for 80, even mid to high 80's the next 2 weeks.  I'm ready for shorts and a dip in the pool.   

And,












Yep, can you tell? I'm happy it is Friday. 

Time for tea.  Cool inside, and cold outside.  Have an awesome Friday, and a perfect week-end. 

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday!!! It's 3 degrees here.. with windchill, the temperature is closer to Pluto. Definitely a hot tea morning!

@Charade67 Feel better!!! Chicken soup!!! Vitamins!!! Cold-eze!!! 

Decisions, decisions.. do I pay my mortgage or do i buy my 1 day park hopper pass for WDW?


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, so happy to hear the temperature is rising.  I am hoping for 80, even mid to high 80's the next 2 weeks.  I'm ready for shorts and a dip in the pool.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning! The good news is that my fever is gone!!!! I still have a slightly sore throat and annoying cough though. I have so much I need to do today and I haven’t even started to pack yet. I think some things just won’t get done. At the very least I need to get the cat to the sitters, pay bills, and pack.

Today is my last countdown day and I’m going really geeky with this one. Bonus points to whoever gets it. How may weeks left to my vacation?


----------



## Chuckers

Yay @Charade67!! I am so glad you're feeling better! 

(I didn't get your reference, I knew the answer, but not the reference.. so I cheated


----------



## tink1957

Happy you're doing better Charade...have a wonderful trip 

Only 277 days to go for me


----------



## Charade67

Taking a break for lunch. I decided chicken noodle soup would be good. So far today I have washed 2 loads of sheets and towels, went to Kroger to get food for Christmas dinner (didn’t want to be shopping a day ot 2 before Christmas), taken the cat to the sitter, stopped at Walmart to get a gift card for my mom (She is impossible to shop for), and gotten most of my packing done.

I am so far behind on posting and really don’t have the time to catch up. I just want to say a big thank you for all of the well wishes. Now if this cough would just go away I would feel great. 

Where did the morning go? It’s 12:15 and I pick Bup from school at 3:35. Too much to do between now and then.


----------



## Chuckers

23!


The atomic number of vanadium
The Birthday Paradox states that with in a group of 23 (or more) randomly chosen people, there is a greater than 50% chance that two of them will share the same birthday
Human sex cells have 23 chromosomes, all other human cells have 46 chromosomes set in 23 pairs
Psalm 23 is the most known and quoted psalm (The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want...)
On the cover of _The Beatles_ album, _Yellow Submarine_, '23' is displayed on the chest of one of the Blue Meanies
Michael Jordan's primary jersey number was 23
Julius Caesar was stabbed 23 times. Ouch.
X-23 is a Marvel X-Men character. She is the 23 attempt to make a Wolverine clone

Speaking of X-Men, I am going to ride Storm Force Accelatron.. even though it will probably make me barf! In 23 days, I want to try and experience every thing UO has to offer!


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Taking a break for lunch. I decided chicken noodle soup would be good.


 I hope you feel better. Last Friday I made Chicken and Dumplings in the crock pot and it was actually pretty good. The whole house smelled of Chicken Soup.


----------



## keishashadow

Drive by 

An interesting month, trip was grrrreat (especially SW holiday festivities, i gotta a new thang going on with a certain Beluga Whale).  Still don't like SSR

Came home to my poor mom suffering a multitude of strokes a few days after we got home.  Was truly tough & go for a bit.  Breaks my heart to see how she has morphed from such a strong woman.  She's working dilligently to regain full use of her afflicted arm but more confused than her baseline, a mighty rough road indeed

Just home from hospital with DH, who had a medical procedure today.  Doing well, being bad patient who want to go shovel snow.  I may finally learn how to operate the snow blower this weekend.

My spare time has been spent dusting off my realtor hat and touring properties with Jr who is itching to buy his first home & planning a ride-along with middle DS who again has an semi pro championship football game in Daytona over MLK weekend. 

Will read thread back in spurts while i can, hope all are well. 

For those getting ready to roll on down to MCO


----------



## macraven

_Back Keisha!

You have been missed


Sending hugs to get you through your days ahead with Mom and DH_


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......have a lovely trip, glad you’re feeling better.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Drive by
> 
> An interesting month, trip was grrrreat (especially SW holiday festivities, i gotta a new thang going on with a certain Beluga Whale).  Still don't like SSR
> 
> Came home to my poor mom suffering a multitude of strokes a few days after we got home.  Was truly tough & go for a bit.  Breaks my heart to see how she has morphed from such a strong woman.  She's working dilligently to regain full use of her afflicted arm but more confused than her baseline, a mighty rough road indeed
> 
> Just home from hospital with DH, who had a medical procedure today.  Doing well, being bad patient who want to go shovel snow.  I may finally learn how to operate the snow blower this weekend.
> 
> My spare time has been spent dusting off my realtor hat and touring properties with Jr who is itching to buy his first home & planning a ride-along with middle DS who again has an semi pro championship football game in Daytona over MLK weekend.
> 
> Will read thread back in spurts while i can, hope all are well.
> 
> For those getting ready to roll on down to MCO



Big hugs as always Janet......you have had an extra tough few weeks.......

And for your lovely DH too........ 

Your boy is buying?? Good luck for that......you’ll keep him right.......and I need to Google when MLK week is.....never sure when that is.........




Been such a busy day........but fun day! 

Wine and Muppet Christmas Carol movie tonight...........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Wine and Muppet Christmas Carol movie tonight...........



One of my favorite Christmas movies!

“It’s creepy and kind of oooh, spooky.”


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good morning! The good news is that my fever is gone!!!! I still have a slightly sore throat and annoying cough though. I have so much I need to do today and I haven’t even started to pack yet. I think some things just won’t get done. At the very least I need to get the cat to the sitters, pay bills, and pack.
> 
> Today is my last countdown day and I’m going really geeky with this one. Bonus points to whoever gets it. How may weeks left to my vacation?


_Glad you are feeling better now!
My guess is you are all set to go on vacation now

I'll take a pass on the prize you listed above......_


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, so sorry to hear of mom issues.  Hugs. Yay, for spawn to own his own new nest.  Hope he finds something close to ya.   

Watching nothing interesting.   3 or so inches of snow.  We were in a purple area for some time late afternoon, so heavy amount of snow and blinding to see anything far.  I left work when it started laying on the roads.  Never got close to even 30 degrees out.  Should be above freezing tomorrow, but with 25 to 30 mph wind, chill will be in the air.

Errands and visit in store tomorrow.   I hope to have a later start.


----------



## Charade67

I’m at the airport. Will be boarding soon.


----------



## Chuckers

Safe travels @Charade67 !!!!

@keishashadow sending healing positive thoughts your way. I'm sorry you and your mom have to go through this.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m at the airport. Will be boarding soon.



_My guess is you are on the plane now and in the air.
So, guess you will be landing and at the hotel by midnight.

Hope you can catch 40 winks tonight.
Always exciting to be at the hotel_


----------



## Charade67

It’s 2:00 a.m. and we are just checking in.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Have a great time Charade.........


Yep, Saturday has arrived..........

Walked, yes.......walked into village this morning. Beautiful crispy cold morning and sun was shining.......we have zero degrees though, but with coat, hat, scarf, Gloves and boots it was pleasant. 

We have a lovely little gift shop that sells all sorts of Yankee Candle goodies and loads of other lovely gift items........it`s a pharmacy too, or chemists as we call them here.......bought a whole load of Christmas candles and got the last few gifts I needed to finish gift boxes for friends.......then realized we didn't have the car and we were very glad it`s only a 10 minute walk home!!! Joys of living close to the village but not actually in it.......

Some housework today and maybe a little trip report........lazy afternoon and pizza delivery for dinner tonight.......

Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun today Charade.  Glad to hear you arrived safely, even though earlier this morning.

Yay Schumi, glad your gift shopping is just about done.  I like the Yankee candles, but they are heavy.  Nice you had a brisk walk into the village.

Snow is gone, but below freezing so far, so black ice is waiting.  Will be making breakfast soon.  Kids are doing the Saturday sleep in routine, and DH left an hour ago.  Me, watching English football, and waiting for the washer to finish.  

Little one has started packing.  Need to remind older one to get his luggage out.  Me, half packed.  

Hey, hello sun, raise the temperature and melt that snow.  Clouds, don’t come back until the early evening.

Have a good Saturday all.


----------



## macraven

_I had a laid back day.

Got up late and ordered pizza for dinner...

No housework done today...

But did a run to Walmart for Mr Mac's beer this evening.

kind of like, living on __vacation type of day here for us._


----------



## macraven

_Lynn, do you leave for Orlando before or after Christmas?
Know you return about the 30th/31st.....well, before 2018 rolls around..._


----------



## macraven

_And..... we are missing some of our homies.

Robo, TinyD, KY07, besides others..._


----------



## Chuckers

I hope you have a blast @Charade67 Although a 2am checkin.. dang you must have been tired! 

I signed up to word Mon, Tue, & Wed nights at gamestop... I must be a masochist... however, that money will pay for my Disney ticket. I took Thursday off so I could pack because I am going to my sister's on Friday right from work. Depending on what's on the half price line, we may go into NYC to see a Broadway show. I haven't seen are Broadway show since 1994. Or we'll just go to the movies


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Just a quick check in. I’m the only one awake right now. Yesterday was great. We spent some time in the parks, dinner at Toothsome, and then The TSO concert. We’ve had a couple of late nights, so maybe tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry. We have nothing on the agenda today except Mannheim Steamroller concert tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.......gave a shout out to ky07 the other day........he hasn't popped on for a while.......hope they managed to enjoy the trip they had planned!!! And yes where is Robo..........


Sunday.......freezing cold and raining this morning, now it`s just grey outside. 

Slept late as we had a friends impromptu get together last night......it was so much fun, so no pizza for dinner as she caters a fabulous party, even last minute........they don't live far so only took a few minutes to get home and fall into bed......

Today, all ironing done and put away.......slow cooking a chicken for dinner tonight. 

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Chuckers

Sunday and NOTHING to do but chill out! Tonight is A Christmas Story, LIVE! on Fox. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Squirlz

Going to go to the new Costco.  Woo to the hoo.


----------



## agavegirl1

Yup, it is indeed Sunday as in no motivation.  I had to unpack two boxes of glassware we moved from the condo up to the lake house.  We are having our family Christmas here this year since we finally have furniture.  We have been remodeling it for three years, only on weekends and only in my off season for work.  I do taxes.  Trees are up and holiday dishes put away.  Unfortunately, Sunday also means the two hour drive back to the condo near the city and saying goodbye to the tranquil wilderness lake.  Boo!

Have fun Charade!


----------



## Lynne G

Movie was good, though thought some could have been better.

Time for errands and gas for the cars.  Early morning sun, now all is gray.  Still, in the low 40’s, but not much breeze, so it is cool but does not feel as cold.  What will be cold is the cold rain or snow shower that will be passing over during Monday morning commute.

Have a nice Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick check in. I’m the only one awake right now. Yesterday was great. We spent some time in the parks, dinner at Toothsome, and then The TSO concert. We’ve had a couple of late nights, so maybe tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry. We have nothing on the agenda today except Mannheim Steamroller concert tonight.



Glad you’re feeling better and hope you have a wonderful time at MS tonight......and the rest of your trip too......



Squirlz said:


> Going to go to the new Costco.  Woo to the hoo.



Lol......now that sounds like fun! Enjoy........



agavegirl1 said:


> Yup, it is indeed Sunday as in no motivation.  I had to unpack two boxes of glassware we moved from the condo up to the lake house.  We are having our family Christmas here this year since we finally have furniture.  We have been remodeling it for three years, only on weekends and only in my off season for work.  I do taxes.  Trees are up and holiday dishes put away.  Unfortunately, Sunday also means the two hour drive back to the condo near the city and saying goodbye to the tranquil wilderness lake.  Boo!
> 
> Have fun Charade!



That sounds like absolute bliss agavegirl..........a lake house sounds so idyllic..........definitely a place you want to be as often as possible. 

We have a family cottage in the Highlands of Scotland, don’t get to it as often as we’d like as it’s a 10/12 hour drive away, but nice to have ........but having your family up at your lake house for Christmas sounds just about perfect.........


Been a lovely Sunday........all 3 of us had a lovely dinner and just sat and chatted for hours about one thing and another.........my kind of day! 

Weather is not as bad as it was, almost tropical at 46F here..........better than freezing! 

Tomorrow is drop off a load of presents, get some stuff for Christmas.......hope to not leave the house for 3 days......although as we’re not going to Scotland this Christmas, friends have insisted we have our traditional Boxng Day party.........they’ve been annoyed last couple of years they’ve missed it.......lol......so I said ok......everyone comes to us for a huge amount of food, drink and music.......everyone brings something too, so it’s nice. But need to get planning for food........

Christmas Day lunch/dinner for us is traditionally a big Turkey with all the trimmings......although not too many veg as it limits the amount of turkey and roasties you can eat.........lol........

Hope everyone’s having a good Sunday..........


----------



## Squirlz

Costco was pretty cool!  Easy to get to, lots of good looking meat including lamb chops and prime beef.  We used to reluctantly go to Sam's Club but now we can finally put the Waltons out of our lives for good.


----------



## kohlby

Again I've been scarce.  Life gets in the way.  We finally got our Christmas tree today - only $5 at Lowes.  Procrastination wins!  This past week included a day a MK, a neighborhood cookie stroll, a friend's party, Boy Scouts award cermenony, Girl Scout meeting, husband's work party at Sapphire Falls, and seeing Book of Mormon.  We had fastpasses for flight of passage one day but life got in the way so we didn't make that.  So fun but it keeps me from checking in here since things like grocery shopping, laundry, and raising the kids keep me distracted too.  (And this page loads really slowly for me at times).  I'm hoping to get to Universal on Friday - I have some last minute Christmas shopping to do.


Ah. Costco.  We loved Costco but now there isn't an easy one to get to near us.  We are debating canceling our membership due to that.  There's a rumor they are going to build one near me but I think that's in the three year plan, so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## macraven

_Nice you came back and posted

I miss all my homies here when I don’t see them on the thread!

Can’t beat getting a tree for $5

I have friends and one relative that love Costco
I don’t have a deep freezer and have a small fridge so don’t buy in quantity anymore

Stopped two years ago from doing those large discounted stores 

Let my Sams card lapse when we moved South

Have fun at the dark side Friday_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Kohlby.  Yep, life with kids seems to keep everyone busy.  Nice score on the Christmas tree.  I still see quite a few for sale at the pop up stores, so seems to be more than enough supply.   Nice you may get to Universal later this week.  We'll be at the Mouse.  I think AK or HS on Friday.  Haven't checked my fast passes lately.  

We have 2 Costco stores near us, and I have a card, but we tend to go to Sam's for gas, and BJ's for food.  BJ's has a full deli, that the others don't.  So it's nice I don't have to buy nor need three pounds of lunch meats.  

Well hello not quite a warm wave.  Above freezing last night, as warm air arrived earlier than thought, so rain instead of snow, and rain already now out to sea.  Wet roads, and spin outs morning.  Almost 50 by this afternoon, then even warmer tomorrow.  Hey, Orlando area, heat wave please.  Lasting 2 weeks.  Hint, Hint.   












  and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, 
our countdown:






.  Can you tell, I'm getting excited.  Can see our number for standing in SW's line tomorrow.  Eek.  But happy.  Little one is just about packed, older one, told him again, to get luggage out and do wash, if needed.  I'm sure he'll be last minute packing on Wednesday morning.  

So welcome to Monday homies.  Holiday fun is in the air, and have an awesome day.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning Peeps! Happy Monday! 1 week until Christmas! I have to get ready for my weekend with my sister.. I'll leave work early on Friday and drive right down.. it's a 3+ hour drive, so it's not too bad. Providing the weather is okay and I miss the major traffic snarls. I am sure I'll hit traffic tho, even though I hope to leave around 1pm. 

@Lynne G 2 days.. wahoo!!!


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

Foggy here


----------



## Chuckers

*20!*


The atomic number of calcium
The number of moves to optimally solve a Rubik's Cube
A standard dartboard is laid in 20 sectors
20 horses are allowed in Kentucky Derby
The age of majority in Japan and Japanese culture
The international direct dial code for Eqypt
20 of some thing is called a score

I will probably ride 3 or 4 score rides on my trip to Universal Orlando in 20 days!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Morning @macraven - flurries here!


----------



## macraven

_Once our fog lifts, I can’t complain about our weather 
Should hit 58 today and Wednesday will be in the 6o’s

Sweet you only have 20 days left for your trip !

Tell me again your departure date_


----------



## Chuckers

JANUARY 7th!!! at 7:30 am!!! Set to arrive at MCO around 11 am!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

2 days Lynne!!!! Wow........I hope you get some gorgeous weather when you go........your trip has come around so quickly! 


Had a lovely day today........they needed a volunteer for the pensioners lunch day in our village centre. I always volunteer to do the nursery party that’s on Thursday this week, but got a call early this morning saying 2 people had let them down, could I come in and help today as well.........of course I would, so, off I went........spent the morning cooking and setting up the hall with 4 other ladies from the church......

It was just the loveliest day. Everyone enjoyed their meals and afterwards we cleaned up and then just spent time talking to some who have no families around for the holidays........and we even had a visit from Santa......who looked vaguely familiar somehow........

Really enjoyed the day.......but, no cooking tonight! Takeout pizza........

Freezing cold here this morning, but has gone not as cold this afternoon.......around 7c which is roughly 44F......

Will deliver all presents tomorrow.......tonight is feet up in front of the tv watching a Christmas movie........with a glass of wine! 

Happy Monday all..........


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. We are taking a break right now to have lunch at Mythos. I brought a jacket with me, but it’s not too cold in here today. 
So far we’ve done a lot of HP stuff and most of the rides at Universal. Today we are concentrating on IOA. 
Mannheim Steamroller and TSO were both excellent. 
More later. Food is here.


----------



## macraven

_Enjoy your day!_


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. We are taking a break right now to have lunch at Mythos. I brought a jacket with me, but it’s not too cold in here today.
> So far we’ve done a lot of HP stuff and most of the rides at Universal. Today we are concentrating on IOA.
> Mannheim Steamroller and TSO were both excellent.
> More later. Food is here.



What are you having for lunch?  I think that will be first place I visit for a meal when I go.. I want the gnocci 

I would love to have seen both those concerts.. I love their music.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the check in Charade.  We will be eating at Mythos too, so glad to hear not as cold.  The one and only time we ate there, we had to leave our table every so often to warm up.  Was not our favorite at that time either.  Both kids were somewhat surprised I made a reservation for there.  I thought we should give it a try one more time, when hopefully the air conditioner wasn't working well.  You'll have to let us know what was tasty and not so tasty.

Afternoon all.  Ha, one of my other siblings thought I'd be doing errands today.  Yeah, right.  Still will be short work week though.  

The sun is out, and warming up.  Loving it.  So 7 day weather report says snow for Christmas Day and the day after.  Better be in the 80's for us.  I'm packing shorts.  And another ha, older one said maybe we could take a swim at the Airport Hyatt the night we come in and stay overnight there.  Oh yeah, bathing suit will be easy to pull out of the luggage.  

I'm with Schumi.  Tonight I'd like a glass of wine and watch a Christmas movie or show on television.  Never got around to seeing the Wonder Woman movie, so we bought its DVD.  Maybe I'll put that on if I can't find any holiday stuff.  That and finish the 2 presents I still needed to wrap.  Then older one will deliver for me tomorrow.









I need more tea.  Well, even coffee maybe.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Well hello not quite a warm wave.  Above freezing last night, as warm air arrived earlier than thought, so rain instead of snow, and rain already now out to sea.  Wet roads, and spin outs morning.  Almost 50 by this afternoon, then even warmer tomorrow.  Hey, Orlando area, heat wave please.  Lasting 2 weeks.  Hint, Hint.



When I checked the forecast yesterday, that's exactly what it said.  Temps in the 70's and 80's for highs every single day for the next two weeks with low rain chances.  


And yes - 80's for Christmas day.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> What are you having for lunch?  I think that will be first place I visit for a meal when I go.. I want the gnocci
> 
> I would love to have seen both those concerts.. I love their music.



I tried gnocci for the first time ever at Toothsome and did not like it at all.  I'm not sure if I'm just not a gnocci person or if some is better than others.  It was the texture I wasn't a fan of.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...the warm Florida has returned! I got my little taste of cool weather but now it's back to Carole's weather!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> I tried gnocci for the first time ever at Toothsome and did not like it at all.  I'm not sure if I'm just not a gnocci person or if some is better than others.  It was the texture I wasn't a fan of.



I had the gnocchi years ago at Mythos and it was awesome. In general, I haven't heard good reviews for the food at Toothsome.. if anything I would try a dessert over a main meal there.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks for the kind words.  Mom is hanging tough!

Saw new Star Wars on Saturday.  Hated 1st third, enjoyed the rest.  Split verdict here amoung my family

Grew a few new gray hairs during the Steelers game yesterday, talk about yet again bad coaching

Did anyone watch the 'live' Christmas story last night?  Have it taped, wondering if worth my time.




schumigirl said:


> Big hugs as always Janet......you have had an extra tough few weeks.......
> 
> And for your lovely DH too........
> 
> Your boy is buying?? Good luck for that......you’ll keep him right.......and I need to Google when MLK week is.....never sure when that is.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been such a busy day........but fun day!
> 
> Wine and Muppet Christmas Carol movie tonight...........



He's a good son, has had his share of life-threatening health issues this year.  Interestingly, right after our last trip in January now that i think of it - eek.  That said, I'll go into shock if he pays half, _or less for that matter lol_



macraven said:


> _I had a laid back day.
> 
> Got up late and ordered pizza for dinner...
> 
> No housework done today...
> 
> But did a run to Walmart for Mr Mac's beer this evening.
> 
> kind of like, living on __vacation type of day here for us._



Oh for being able to buy beer @ WM or Sams. Just recently 12 pks at grocery stores but even more expensive than the beer distributors.



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick check in. I’m the only one awake right now. Yesterday was great. We spent some time in the parks, dinner at Toothsome, and then The TSO concert. We’ve had a couple of late nights, so maybe tomorrow we will take advantage of early entry. We have nothing on the agenda today except Mannheim Steamroller concert tonight.



Our turn for TSO on Friday night.  Always gets me in the mood for Xmas, especially needed this year!



Squirlz said:


> Going to go to the new Costco.  Woo to the hoo.



Oh, how i wish one was closer than a 100+ mile RT drive from me.



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the check in Charade.  We will be eating at Mythos too, so glad to hear not as cold.  The one and only time we ate there, we had to leave our table every so often to warm up.  Was not our favorite at that time either.  Both kids were somewhat surprised I made a reservation for there.  I thought we should give it a try one more time, when hopefully the air conditioner wasn't working well.  You'll have to let us know what was tasty and not so tasty.
> 
> Afternoon all.  Ha, one of my other siblings thought I'd be doing errands today.  Yeah, right.  Still will be short work week though.
> 
> The sun is out, and warming up.  Loving it.  So 7 day weather report says snow for Christmas Day and the day after.  Better be in the 80's for us.  I'm packing shorts.  And another ha, older one said maybe we could take a swim at the Airport Hyatt the night we come in and stay overnight there.  Oh yeah, bathing suit will be easy to pull out of the luggage.
> 
> I'm with Schumi.  Tonight I'd like a glass of wine and watch a Christmas movie or show on television.  Never got around to seeing the Wonder Woman movie, so we bought its DVD.  Maybe I'll put that on if I can't find any holiday stuff.  That and finish the 2 presents I still needed to wrap.  Then older one will deliver for me tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more tea.  Well, even coffee maybe.



My multitudes of crocs sitting in the closet are crying   I wear as house shoes w/socks.  Far better support than slippers on my challenging feetsies.



kohlby said:


> I tried gnocci for the first time ever at Toothsome and did not like it at all.  I'm not sure if I'm just not a gnocci person or if some is better than others.  It was the texture I wasn't a fan of.



I'm with you!  Make it for one of my kids.  Make means buy it pre-made & boil then toss sauce on it.  It's a textural thing I don't appreciate.  Akin to tripe, fried clams, octopus & that ilk just being too chewy but love oysters (especially Rockefeller nom).

Want to wish you a wonderful holiday trip JIK I'm tied up.


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## tink1957




----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>




_I  When all my kids come home for Christmas!

Kfish, you have been missed

How are you and the family doing?_


----------



## macraven

Janet!!


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> I had the gnocchi years ago at Mythos and it was awesome. In general, I haven't heard good reviews for the food at Toothsome.. if anything I would try a dessert over a main meal there.


I liked my husband's meal that day and our appetizer and drinks.  We went back again with kids and everyone's food was great.  I really liked the flatbread.  Normally, I just go up to the bar for the chocolate beer these days though.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we did not enjoy our food at Toothsome.  We do go for the desserts though.  Just use the quicker wait area and eat there or on the way back to the resort.  We're done with sit down there.  HeHe, I've booked the Wave at the Mouse.  Little one asked if there is anything there she'd eat.  Um, they have steak.  Eating at the Wave approved.  For Mythos, most likely she'll have the burger.  Me, not sure.  Older one, not sure either.  But we will certainly find something that we want.  

 Hey Keisha.  Nice to see  ya.  Sending more mummy dust to Mom and DS.  Both be more healthy the end of this year and next.  Yeah, older one was kinda annoyed I'm making him pay for some of our trip.  It's not even close to half or a third though.  He's a good kid too, most of the time.  

Wahoo, a warm start, 43 already, and a cloudy, gray and pink sunrise to greet us this close to 60 day.  Was a dark night, as thick cloud cover.  No rain until Saturday.   I am hoping no rain where we'll be the next 11 days.  

One more sleep.  Presents all packed up, and older one will drop them off later this morning.  He still hasn't got his luggage out.  I will not be doing wash at midnight tonight.  He may be though.  

 Mac, hope the cats are behaving.  Hope you are feeling well, and healing is done.  Sending mummy for you too.

 Kfish.  Nice to see ya as well.  Hope the family has a wonderful holiday.  I bet your kids are getting big.  My Chris turned 20 and time has just flown so fast.

 Kohlby,  the crowds are coming, and so are we.  If your around the Mouse or Harry, we can say hi.  

 Tink.  Hope your coffee is hot and you're having a good morning.

Good Afternoon Schumi and the other homies on the other side of the pond.

It's Tuesday.  And you know what that means: 









Maybe you do too.  So, grab a taco or two today, and enjoy this second to last Tuesday this month, this year.  Eek, where has the year gone.

With that, I need soda.  Not tea.  Off to find that.  

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Did anyone watch the 'live' Christmas story last night?  Have it taped, wondering if worth my time.



I watched it.. it was passable. some great performances, but if you're not a big fan of the original movie, you'll probably be left with a feeling of, 'well, there went 3 hours.' Jane Krakowski, Mya Rudloph, Ana Gasteyer and Chris D (the father) were all very good. Little Ralphie was enjoyable and the production value was very good. But there's just not enough there for substance, in my mind. And oddly enough, Matthew Broderick was kinda terrible. He is one of the Broadway vets in that cast and it was like he was reading from cue cards. I think the best thing about it was the live commercial for 'The Greatest Show' with Hugh Jackman and you can watch that on-line. 




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we did not enjoy our food at Toothsome.  We do go for the desserts though.  Just use the quicker wait area and eat there or on the way back to the resort.  We're done with sit down there.  HeHe, I've booked the Wave at the Mouse.  Little one asked if there is anything there she'd eat.  Um, they have steak.  Eating at the Wave approved.  For Mythos, most likely she'll have the burger.  Me, not sure.  Older one, not sure either.  But we will certainly find something that we want.



I *loved* the Wave. I booked it because it was a last minute trip and all the other places I wanted to eat had no spaces. I remember I had the lamb chops and they were awesome! I think The Wave is an underrated, often missed, restaurant. I would definitely eat there again. A little pricey, but you're in a Contemporary fine dining restaurant. I hope you enjoy it.

I will more than likely get a dessert to walk back to my hotel with from Toothsome.. I am a chocolate/peanut butter fanatic. 

Happy Tuesday all!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Kfish......... Hope you and the little fishes are all ok........

Janet, I adore octopus, calamari and all that if done correctly......Tom claims not to like calamari after trying some that wasn't cooked correctly, ala rubber band......but gnocci is the food of the devil along with trifles of course.......lol.....English trifles of course before I get admonished!!! 


Lynne.......you leave tomorrow?? We weren't keen on Toothsome either........although it may have been what we ordered.......may give it a try another visit......


Today has been almost tropical here today........almost 50F.......sun is shining and feels very pleasant........

Had a productive morning, delivered all presents to friends and posted some others, and my friends little granddaughter was over the moon to see all the presents Father Christmas had arranged for us to take to her..........I did give her 2 packs of Minion Band Aids that we brought back for her.......her mother said she`d have been happy with those instead of presents as she adores them.......lol.....think she`ll be happy with her Christmas when she opens them........

Did get some more lights for outside the house......all Ice White LED`S  and replaced some of the older ones........DH was thrilled when I told him that........
...lol.....good job he loves Christmas as much as I do. 

Will make a nice treat when he`s done.......has a guy helping him too so shouldn't take too long........

Hope all are good on this lovely Tuesday before Christmas...........


----------



## Chuckers

19!


Is the atomic number of potassium
In Stephen King's 8 novel saga, _The Dark Tower Series, _the number 19 is prominent through out the story and become a very important and powerful key
The Bahai calendar is structured such that a year contains 19 months of 19 days each, as well as a 19-year cycle and a 361-year (19x19) supercycle
19 is the name of Adele's debut album in 2008 because she was 19 at the time
The game of _Go _is played on a grid of 19x19 lines
19 is the minimum age to marry in Nebraska
The 19th hole in golf is considered to be the clubhouse. In miniature golf, it's often a hole were the golfer could win a prize for a hole in one. 

I will be trying the mini-golf courses at Citiwalk during my trip to Universal Orlando in 19 days!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...the warm Florida has returned! I got my little taste of cool weather but now it's back to Carole's weather!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.





Hope it doesn't get too hot for ya.........but oh my, do I love the heat


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we leave tomorrow Schumi.  Cannot believe it's here so soon.  So cute the little grand one likes the minions so much. Kind to give her 2 boxes.  Older one is playing Father Christmas for me, as he can drive, so he's making the present deliveries for me.

And oh yes, Schumi and Metro.  Hot, Hot, Hot, Lizard weather is just fine with me.  Shorts and short sleeve shirts packed.  

Ah, the sun is trying so hard to peak out of the clouds.  Come on sun, I want to wear my sunglasses and bask in the almost Spring like temps.


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Yep, we leave tomorrow Schumi.  Cannot believe it's here so soon.  So cute the little grand one likes the minions so much. Kind to give her 2 boxes.  Older one is playing Father Christmas for me, as he can drive, so he's making the present deliveries for me.
> 
> And oh yes, Schumi and Metro.  Hot, Hot, Hot, Lizard weather is just fine with me.  Shorts and short sleeve shirts packed.
> 
> Ah, the sun is trying so hard to peak out of the clouds.  Come on sun, I want to wear my sunglasses and bask in the almost Spring like temps.




I hope you get Lizard weather.. I'll settle for something a little more subtle on my trip


----------



## macraven

_Lynne have a great trip
One more wake up and you’ll be in Orlando!

Sweet..._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, we leave tomorrow Schumi.  Cannot believe it's here so soon.  So cute the little grand one likes the minions so much. Kind to give her 2 boxes.  Older one is playing Father Christmas for me, as he can drive, so he's making the present deliveries for me.
> 
> And oh yes, Schumi and Metro.  Hot, Hot, Hot, Lizard weather is just fine with me.  Shorts and short sleeve shirts packed.
> 
> Ah, the sun is trying so hard to peak out of the clouds.  Come on sun, I want to wear my sunglasses and bask in the almost Spring like temps.



Love lizard weather!!!!! Looking forward to that in May and September again next year.......March, maybe not so much.......

Nice you have a delivery santa for pressies.........Kyle is at work till Friday, so I`m sure he can be chauffeur for us at some point if we go out.......the joys of a non drinker in the family!!!! 

One more sleep.........


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Today DH and B are off to Volcano Bay. I don’t care for water parks, so I am going to do some shopping. 
Toothsome was okay. The food was good, but not outstanding. I had higher hopes for it. Mythos was better. I had the beef
Medallions and they were very good. Dh had the risotto and said it was excellent. B had a hamburger. It was pretty big. She was able to finish it but not the fries that came with it. 

Lynne - I look forward to meeting you soon and picking up the clarinet.  Text me whenever- as long as it isn’t the middle of the night. 

Chuckers - chocolate/peanut butter is my favorite food group. I have a great pie recipe if you are interested. 

Gotta run. I’ll try to check in later.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade.  Glad to hear you enjoyed Mythos.  I don't mind a water park, so we all will be checking it out end of next week.  Me too, I like chocolate and peanut flavors together.  December birthdays cake was strawberry short cake.  It was okay.  I'd rather have chocolate.  Not a cake fan or pie fan either.  I'll send you a text when we check in to our hotel tomorrow night.  No, I am not a night owl.  Mac can attest to that.  Well, most of the time.  Little one is looking over the clarinet to make sure all is shiny and new looking.  Sorry that the case shows a little wear.  We cleaned it though.  Glad to hear you are having a great time.  Do you have a rental car? 

Well, that mid morning cake did nothing.  I'm ready for lunch.  Seems a nice enough day, though it rained a little while ago, but with the sun out, not much left of the wet.  Cool right now, but oh so pretty for this time of year. 

Yes, Mac, sweet it is.    I have a list.  Bits and things to get done before we leave.  Tacos for dinner maybe. 






.


----------



## Lynne G

loving this countdown.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne- no rental car. We are pretty much confined to universal property. We took a cab for the TSO concert. Not a great experience.  More on that later 

I’m trying to decide if I want to venture back into the parks alone or just go back to my room and relax.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> No, I am not a night owl.  Mac can attest to that.  Well, most of the time.




_Well, in October Lynne stayed with the private rip hhn tour until about 1:30 am

And year before that she stayed up and talked with me until about 2:15 am
AND she was an early bird with only 5 hours of sleep and at the parks early that morning

I wasn’t in the park until noon that day..seeing a sunrise not my thing

But Lynne does hit the hay early on vacation 
Last October on a Saturday night, we walked to city walk together
She ordered a milkshake to go from toothsome and went back to her hotel to enjoy it there
9:00 pm and she was back in her room

Most times she has finished the parks before I even get up and in the parks 

The words night owl and Lynne are rarely in the same sentence _


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Lynne- no rental car. We are pretty much confined to universal property. We took a cab for the TSO concert. Not a great experience.  More on that later
> 
> I’m trying to decide if I want to venture back into the parks alone or just go back to my room and relax.




Do the parks solo 
Buy treats as you don’t have to share them when there solo


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Lynne- no rental car. We are pretty much confined to universal property. We took a cab for the TSO concert. Not a great experience.  More on that later
> 
> I’m trying to decide if I want to venture back into the parks alone or just go back to my room and relax.




Oh, sorry to hear about your not so great taxi ride.  I will have a rental, so we can stop by on our way to the mouse on the 21st.  Will be early morning though.  I'll send a text and we can talk tomorrow night.  And, I'm with Mac, enjoy the parks and have a snack, and people watch.  It's great to be solo sometimes.


----------



## Charade67

Unfortunately going back to the hotel has won for now. My back is starting to hurt, so I’m thinking some time in the hot tub will be good. 
I didn’t do much shopping. I’m trying to find a gift for a friend, but haven’t found anything I think she would like. I did, however, find a wallet for myself.

If I have learned anything from this vacation it is that I am not 15 anymore and that I really need to lose weight. I could ride the HP rides, but just barely.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - chocolate/peanut butter is my favorite food group. I have a great pie recipe if you are interested.



Interested?????


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> loving this countdown.




The one more sleep is the hardest sleep EVER!


----------



## Charade67

Here you go Chuckers. I’m making this for Christmas dinner. 
https://www.smuckers.com/recipes/decadent-peanut-butter-pie-419


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately going back to the hotel has won for now. My back is starting to hurt, so I’m thinking some time in the hot tub will be good.
> I didn’t do much shopping. I’m trying to find a gift for a friend, but haven’t found anything I think she would like. I did, however, find a wallet for myself.
> 
> If I have learned anything from this vacation it is that I am not 15 anymore and that I really need to lose weight. I could ride the HP rides, but just barely.



_With a rest in your room, hope the back feels better and you can enjoy the rest of your trip

I lost 45 lbs this year from the TKR surgery
Was on the Coumadin diet and could not eat my normal diet
That and no appetite reason I lost weight

But could not ride Gringotts at all
Tried the last row and then moved to front row
Did the walk of shame 
Lol
Could not get my leg to bend while in the seat so bar across the row was an issue

Should be fine after summer starts next year for ability to ride at Potter

Have fun on your family vacation!_


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Here you go Chuckers. I’m making this for Christmas dinner.
> https://www.smuckers.com/recipes/decadent-peanut-butter-pie-419


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade, I feel your pain.  I also get a sore back from standing.  Walking not so much.  I broke my ankle many years ago and now have arthritis there.  Favoring one side in my gait creates horrible back pain.  I've gone to a physical therapist to ready myself for my next trip.  I've got about 10 months to get my core strengthened enough and lose some weight.  I fit fine but the extra weight is straining my joints and back.

Safe travels Lynn.  Keep that countdown coming Chuckers.

Weather here is what you would expect for winter.  More snow on the way tomorrow and Thursday with colder temps to follow.  I am starting to dream of a tropical Christmas at this point.


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> Charade, I feel your pain.  I also get a sore back from standing.  Walking not so much.  I broke my ankle many years ago and now have arthritis there.


I have arthritis in my knees. Oddly enough, my knees haven’t bothered me too much on this trip. My feet really hurt though.


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a good relaxing day. After breakfast we decided to apply for the financing we will need for the car we are going to buy when we get back home. We were approved for almost twice what we will need. I decided to  shop while the others went to Volcano Bay. I got myself a new wallet at Fossil, but didn’t see anything else I wanted. I went back to the hotel and sat in the hot tub for a while. That felt nice. I then realized I was hungry. I was going to just grab a quick snack, but instead wandered down to Jake’s American Bar. The spinach artichoke flatbread is really good. Now I am just waiting fair the others to return. We were supposed to meet with one of Dh’s friends tonight, but he cancelled. I’m thinking tonight might be a good night for Star Wars.

I’m way behind on responses to posts, so I’ll just start with today.

Keisha - I am apparently one of the few people in this world who doesn’t like A Christmas Story. I saw the movie once and just didn’t get the fascination with it.

Kstarfish - Hello. I don’t think we’ve met.

Schumi - I’m with Tom. I don’t eat calamari. Tried it once and hated it perhaps mine wasn’t cooked properly either.

Lynne - Don’t worry about the clarinet case. I’ve actually purchased a new one for B for Christmas. Unfortunately it’s on backorder. The new case is purple, her favorite color. She loves having a case that stands out from all the others.

Macraven - I hope you enjoy the HP rides next summer. I don’t ride regular roller coasters, but am okay with rides like the HP rides. I did learn not to drink a cup of Butterbeer and then go on Forbidden Journey. I didn’t get sick, but my stomach was iffy all day yesterday. 

Chuckers - Enjoy the pie. I think it has become my favorite. 

Agavegirl - yeah, I’m mostly okay with walking, but standing in one place too long really makes me sore. We also had to sit on the ground for Mannheim Steamroller. There was no comfortable way of doing that. 

Less than 30 minutes until Volcano Bay closes. I hope dh and B had a late lunch, because I am sure I won’t be hungry for supper anytime soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad you’re having a nice time......hope the back and feet get better! Love Jake’s........yes I think most folk that don’t like calamari have had bad calamari..........I don’t really cook it at home as I worry about over cooking it......it takes seconds......bit like scallops.......love them! 


Not a fan of peanut butter.........one of the club lounge staff gave us desserts early one night as we never make dessert hour.......it was a chocolate peanut butter thing.........nope, not for us.........


Enjoyed some lovely wine tonight and had a taste test of some snack items for our Boxing night get together.......all in the interest of making sure they’re nice for our guests...... will go buy some more tomorrow........

More shopping tomorrow.........fed up shopping now........looking forward to staying in from around midday Christmas Eve and not go out till the 27th........like a few days where we don’t leave the house........no inclination to go to sales or mobbed stores............

Bed in around an hour or so.......watching a Christmas episode of Midsomer Murders........not sure you all get it over there.......but the earlier ones are excellent! 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Tuesday.......


Lynne......in case I miss you, hope you and your family have a wonderful trip.......warm weather and good food! Look forward to hearing all about it.........


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Not a fan of peanut butter.........one of the club lounge staff gave us desserts early one night as we never make dessert hour.......it was a chocolate peanut butter thing.........nope, not for us.........



I'm sure we ate your share that night!


----------



## agavegirl1

Ughhhhh!  High temperature on Christmas day will be below zero here.


----------



## kohlby

We are back to needing the air conditioning on.  Two of the kids aren't loving it.  I'm glad the warmer weather is back.  I was struggling with the cold. 

Our blockout days for Disney started earlier this week, so we're on hold for those crowds right now anyway.  My kids have power passes and don't do crowds anyway so no Universal for them for a bit.  I really need to pick up a couple last minute shopping things so have to decide when to brave the crowds.  I'm more nervous about braving the tourists driving. 

Charade - How did they like Volcano Bay?  I have yet to go myself.  I can get in but it's been hard to get motivated since I don't do cold and the kids don't have it on their passes.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> I'm sure we ate your share that night!



Lol........I think I’m in the minority that hates peanut butter, and none of us like it in our home.......and I’m not a big fan of chocolate......although my son and husband certainly make up for that!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Ughhhhh!  High temperature on Christmas day will be below zero here.



We are being predicted blizzards from hell here for Christmas........which of course may mean we have a little flurry of wind and it’ll be nice! Our forecast is rarely accurate.......it’s why I always laugh when they try and tell us what the weather will be like in 500 years.........

I do like a Christmassy scene for the day itself, but then gone as folks need to get around and such........it’s a pest then.


----------



## schumigirl

Why can’t I multi quote this morning???

Kohlby good luck with the shopping.......

We had some interesting experiences with locals driving this year..........so many kamikaze drivers with beaten up motors........so add in the tourists who have no clue how to drive there.........not fun!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Wednesday again...........

Christmas is so close now!!! I think I`m organized......

Just have a few things to get for DH......need to set off on my own for an hour or so.....although we are classing our NY trip next year as our Christmas gift this year, we still have to get a few things to open on the day itself........got all DS gifts bought and wrapped. 

Today is go to wine merchant day.........and few other little bits and pieces.......

Have a great day everyone.........and Lynne.......happy travels!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

T minus zero, and counting.  Need to finish up working, then hoping Older One can take Little One out of school before I come home.  DH said to have the car packed to go by the time he comes home.  Hopefully I won't hit much lunchtime traffic.  He gets to ride a train.  Then the road trip to the airport.  Here's hoping we're in between the rush hours. Squeal.  Tonight, Orlando.

But no less it is Wednesday, and while I enjoyed Schumi's minion Good Morning and the other 2 minions as well, Wednesday means Hump Day.  Hello Keisha!










Yes, the camel is in Christmas spirit, so for those keeping track of the week day work week, it's Wednesday, get over the hump of a day, and it's Friday.  

So, enjoy shopping Kohlby and Schumi.  Wine and errands.  Sigh.  We had to do some errands last night.  Little one drove.  Much more crowded Tuesday then usual.  Saw some pretty aggressive drivers.  Little One called them dumb.  Yeah, either way, defensive driving please.  I think my gray hair is now while from teaching 2 teens to drive.    

  0 degrees Agave?  That is cold.  Thankfully, at home, Christmas most likely will be wet, but rain not snow, as the temps are to be too warm for snow.  

With that, I need tea.  And the hours to fly by.


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Not a fan of peanut butter.........one of the club lounge staff gave us desserts early one night as we never make dessert hour.......it was a chocolate peanut butter thing.........nope, not for us.........



My housemate, who is also from England, hates peanut butter. I know I am basing this on two people, but is it a cultural thing? Is there a big market for peanut butter in England?


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Hump Day!!!

@Lynne G YAY! I'd be jealous, but I have too much stuff going on right now to be excited about. My time is coming (again... watch it's a blizzard that cancels my trip this time!) I hope you have a great time and look forward to reading about your vacation! Do you use cream and sugar in your tea? I do and I sometimes get strange looks from people.

@Charade67 Sounds like you're having a nice relaxing time. Congrats on the financing! (Which I can't believe you applied for while on vacation!!!  )

@kohlby When I lived in California, I had season passes for Disneyland. I did New Year's Eve once.. and that was enough. It was FREEZING (in So Cal, no less) and the crowds were unbearable. The only cool thing is that I have a fastpass for Space Mountain for 1:30 AM somewhere in my mementos. I learned pretty quickly when not to go to Disneyland to avoid crowds. Holidays and Cheerleader days were big time "no visits"!

@agavegirl1 A few years ago I had 4 herniated discs in my lower back.. While they're basically better now, all of this standing for my retail part time job over the past few weeks is taking a toll on this again body  I have no problems walking, it's more standing around in one spot that kills me. One of the reasons I get express passes to every park I go to. Besides the fact that I am impatient and hate long lines, stand too long waiting aggravates my lower back and kills my day.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> My housemate, who is also from England, hates peanut butter. I know I am basing this on two people, but is it a cultural thing? Is there a big market for peanut butter in England?



Not cultural, just one of those things you either like or you don't.

Yep, plenty of folks like it.


----------



## Chuckers

*18!*


The atomic number of argon
In the periodic table, Group 18, contains the noble gases
The Hebrew word for "life" is חי (_chai_), which has a numerical value of 18. Consequently, the custom has arisen in Jewish circles to give donations and monetary gifts in multiples of 18 as an expression of blessing for long life.
Joseph Heller's _Catch-22_ was originally titled Catch-18 because of the Hebrew meaning of the number 18
In most countries, 18 is the age of majority and the minimum age to vote
James Joyce's novel. _Ulysses_, has 18 chapters
In Chinese mythos, hell has 18 levels
The most common tractor trailers have 18 wheels
One of the hottest selling video games this holiday season is FIFA 18
There are 18 holes in regulation golf
Which leads back to mini-golf, of which I previously stated, I will be playing at City Walk on my vacation 18 days from now!


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Not cultural, just one of those things you either like or you don't.
> 
> Yep, plenty of folks like it.



I hope I didn't sound ignorant...


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I hope I didn't sound ignorant...



Of course you didn't sound ignorant!!! 

It was a reasonable question.......I knew what you meant, some things are very different between our countries.......I see pumpkin pie and yams as very American based food......not so much over here.......mores the pity.......love em


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Didn’t make early entry today. We stayed out too late last night. Not sure what we will do today. I know we have to go back to HP. B decided to buy an interactive wand the other night.

Schumi - we ended up back at Jake’s again last night. Dh and B hadn’t eaten at the water park, so they were starving. They split a pizza and said it was excellent. Blizzards?? Dh says he would like to go to England one year for his birthday. I’m not so sure about that. His birthday is December 24. I think I’d rather visit sometime when it’s warmer. 

Kohlby - they both  loved Volcano Bay. Dh wasn’t certain at first, but once he got there he really enjoyed it.

Lynne - Safe travels. 

Chuckers - I know it’s a little weird to apply for financing while on vacation, but we wanted to make sure to have it done so we could go car shopping when we got back. We didn’t do it before we left because we were waiting for our credit card payment to clear first. 

Okay, time to get ready to face the parks again.


----------



## buckeev

ONE WEEK! Well...at least 12 hours have passed since my last "Reservations Edit"! I can't believe how discombobulated I've become. Trip is still not 100% guaranteed to launch, but rooms are booked, (changed, rebooked, etc.), flight ressies made...(ditto with the changes...), and even snagged a few FPs and TS spots.  I'd say 90 Percentile. 
Grabbed a few days at Hard Rock at AP Rate yesterday after trying a billion times. (USO website really stinkx!) 
For my Orlando pre-game warmup of dealing with madness, I'm headed down to South TX tomorrow to do some "Minor Repairs" at the Parental Unit's Homestead. That'll be fun. 
Who else will be there after Christmas? 
LG...? Leaving TONIGHT! Are y'all gonna pull one of those "Schumi G Trips....stay a month-or-three?
Chuckster...Sounds like you'll be wheels down about the time we're cleared for takeoff! 

A 100 Gottas...Gotta finish some jobs here. Gotta get security system fixed. Again. Gotta go visit with the nice folks with "construction company". (HaHa...What a joke.) THEN...Gotta go pack...err..throw stuff in the truck.  (I want a truck animated thingamajig)

HIMAC


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, usually drink my tea and coffee with nothing added to it.  Sometimes I put sugar in both, and cream in my coffee when it's not very good coffee.  Only put cream in my tea when was in England and once at a local tea shop.  Not my favorite way to drink tea.  

Buckeev, nope, not quite as long as Schumi.  11 days, so we will be there after Christmas.  We like to end the year with Harry and enjoy RPR after visiting the mouse for Christmas.   Hope your pre-game warmup has quick repairs.  Truck toys.  We've seen minions, antlers, Christmas balls, tinsel, and greens on cars and trucks.  

Thanks for all the safe travel thoughts.

Charade, yep after a late night, late morning is always appreciated.  Little one got an interactive wave a couple of years ago when they were last there.  I don't know if she will bring it or not.  We're happy to get to meet you and B tomorrow.  We will try to meet up earlier in the morning.  Warned the kids we are getting up early, as we arrive at the airport right after dinner.  I'll get in touch with you tonight.

4 entries on my list crossed out.  HeHe, Older one just called.  His bathing suit smells like a pool, and well, some other stuff needs washing.  Told him he'd better get to the washer fast.  And, he forgot that his luggage was locked, and luckily I had another key for it, since he didn't know where his key was.  I didn't get a call back, so I assume he found my key, and is packing what isn't in the wash.

T minus 6 hours.  Keep good luck coming.

Hey, where's the sun?  Shoo clouds.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne - Happy travels!!  

Chuckers - How do you like their minigolf?  That's another thing we have yet to do.  As for crowds, I was in Universal on December 30th last year and it was beyond what I'd call bad crowds.  I couldn't even walk.  It was a shuffle even far outside the HP areas.  I learned my lesson and figure it can't be nearly that bad when I stop in tomorrow of Friday to pick up some things.  I've done the week between Christmas and New Year's three times in Universal/Disney - but that was '98, '99, and '00 so those crazy crowds were quite different than crazy crowds now.  My best Universal Day ever was New Year's Eve 1999.

Schumi - I don't understand Pumpkin everything.  Are you saying you don't have lots of pumpkin pies and pumpkin spice everything over there?  I am not a fan of pumpkin.

Charade - With express, we found we made the early hour less and less.  It was a good time to use the interactive wand though.


----------



## Chuckers

buckeev said:


> ONE WEEK!
> Chuckster...Sounds like you'll be wheels down about the time we're cleared for takeoff!
> 
> HIMAC



That's too bad, we could have met up for a meal or something!


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Chuckers - How do you like their minigolf?  That's another thing we have yet to do.  As for crowds, I was in Universal on December 30th last year and it was beyond what I'd call bad crowds.  I couldn't even walk.  It was a shuffle even far outside the HP areas.  I learned my lesson and figure it can't be nearly that bad when I stop in tomorrow of Friday to pick up some things.  I've done the week between Christmas and New Year's three times in Universal/Disney - but that was '98, '99, and '00 so those crazy crowds were quite different than crazy crowds now.  My best Universal Day ever was New Year's Eve 1999.



I haven't done their mini golf yet, this is my first real trip to UO, but I have heard good things. I am going when crowds are predicted to be very low during the week! With a slight spike on the weekends. With express pass, I shouldn't have to worry about weekends!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......glad you enjoyed Jake`s......a real favourite of ours.......not sure what weather is on the way right now, but today has been mild and around 52f.....our winters can be a real mix and no way of predicting......

Buckeev.....lovely to see you.......hope trip goes ahead and as planned!!!!

Lynne.......cream in tea?????? Never.....nope, not with tea!!!!  Coffee yes, hot chocolate definitely.........and no sugar in either.....although that's just a preference from me, don't think I know anyone who takes sugar in tea or coffee now..........maybe one friend in coffee......we do have sugar in the house.

Kohlby......no pumpkin isn't common over here as in pies and things......but I love it.



All presents wrapped and put away now........all while watching Indiana Jones movie......

Going out for a very quick early dinner with friend tonight then maybe watch Die Hard.......still have a few Christmas movies to watch, Scrooged, Home Alone 2, Christmas Vacation and Alasdair Sim`s version of a Christmas Carol.....that's probably my favourite version........and Christmas Eve afternoon after all shopping and everything has been organized we watch White Christmas......we are creatures of habit. Already watched Love Actually, Home Alone, The Grinch and Muppet Christmas Carol.......

Off for a cuppa..........


----------



## keishashadow

Another go-round for poor mom right after. I posted here arrrgh.  Tucked back into her bed shortly after midnight phew. 

Teeth cleaned, guess I'm ready to smooze with my ex-in laws on Xmas eve.  Maybe a freak snowstorm will save me from that root canal lol. I tell my DS every year, I'm not coming back the next, but hard to say no to my spawn.

Going to now attack Mount Present & try to polish it off.   Sick of seeing it piled up in DR!  Surprised the pooch hasn't decided to investigate & go the chew toy route.  Knock on wood.

I thot uber/lynx pretty much have cut into the taxi cab business in MCO.  Did see the Minnie cars bustling around WDW last trip.   Greedy mouse wants all the on-property cheese haha



schumigirl said:


> Hey Kfish......... Hope you and the little fishes are all ok........
> 
> Janet, I adore octopus, calamari and all that if done correctly......Tom claims not to like calamari after trying some that wasn't cooked correctly, ala rubber band......but gnocci is the food of the devil along with trifles of course.......lol.....English trifles of course before I get admonished!!!
> 
> 
> Lynne.......you leave tomorrow?? We weren't keen on Toothsome either........although it may have been what we ordered.......may give it a try another visit......
> 
> 
> Today has been almost tropical here today........almost 50F.......sun is shining and feels very pleasant........
> 
> Had a productive morning, delivered all presents to friends and posted some others, and my friends little granddaughter was over the moon to see all the presents Father Christmas had arranged for us to take to her..........I did give her 2 packs of Minion Band Aids that we brought back for her.......her mother said she`d have been happy with those instead of presents as she adores them.......lol.....think she`ll be happy with her Christmas when she opens them........
> 
> Did get some more lights for outside the house......all Ice White LED`S  and replaced some of the older ones........DH was thrilled when I told him that........
> ...lol.....good job he loves Christmas as much as I do.
> 
> Will make a nice treat when he`s done.......has a guy helping him too so shouldn't take too long........
> 
> Hope all are good on this lovely Tuesday before Christmas...........



Considering taking a trifle on Xmas eve . Looks easy. Strawberry canned pie mix, white chocolate mousee & crushed sugar cookies topped with whipped cream.  

Chocolate/peanut butter poke cake in the running too

Never fond of being the designated dessert person.  Would make cheesecake but majority of those cretins don't like it.



Chuckers said:


> 19!
> 
> 
> Is the atomic number of potassium
> In Stephen King's 8 novel saga, _The Dark Tower Series, _the number 19 is prominent through out the story and become a very important and powerful key
> The Bahai calendar is structured such that a year contains 19 months of 19 days each, as well as a 19-year cycle and a 361-year (19x19) supercycle
> 19 is the name of Adele's debut album in 2008 because she was 19 at the time
> The game of _Go _is played on a grid of 19x19 lines
> 19 is the minimum age to marry in Nebraska
> The 19th hole in golf is considered to be the clubhouse. In miniature golf, it's often a hole were the golfer could win a prize for a hole in one.
> 
> I will be trying the mini-golf courses at Citiwalk during my trip to Universal Orlando in 19 days!!



Dark Tower Shout out! 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, we leave tomorrow Schumi.  Cannot believe it's here so soon.  So cute the little grand one likes the minions so much. Kind to give her 2 boxes.  Older one is playing Father Christmas for me, as he can drive, so he's making the present deliveries for me.
> 
> And oh yes, Schumi and Metro.  Hot, Hot, Hot, Lizard weather is just fine with me.  Shorts and short sleeve shirts packed.
> 
> Ah, the sun is trying so hard to peak out of the clouds.  Come on sun, I want to wear my sunglasses and bask in the almost Spring like temps.



Lizard weather has quite the ring to it lol. Safe trip!


----------



## agavegirl1

Stay Safe Lynn and enjoy your first evening!

Charade, with the internet and all our technology, I sold a vacation in another country from my house in WI.  It can be done, if you have international fax capability.  I did at the time.  Happy car shopping!

Chuckers, thanks for the countdown entertainment once again.  I'm guessing you are busier during the holidays?  I don't know what it is about standing still that gets me but I do some pretty weird stretching contortions when waiting in lines.

I still have to wrap the last of the things I picked up today for "actual Christmas" and the Christmas Eve make-your-own pizza extravaganza at my brother's house.  My big celebration is the first Sunday after New Year's Day every year.  I have four kids, six grandkids, 3 sons-in-law and a son's girlfriend who are not helpful and will end up getting various gift cards at this rate.

ETA: Just looked out the window and it is snowing big flakes.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> Chuckers, thanks for the countdown entertainment once again.  I'm guessing you are busier during the holidays?  I don't know what it is about standing still that gets me but I do some pretty weird stretching contortions when waiting in lines.



You're quite welcome, but I am sure many posters are thinking 'Just let him go on the darn vacation already!' and they're just too polite to say it  

In July, I am going to take a week and go do Busch Gardens Virginia and King's Dominion. I'll start that count down when I get back from Universal. (JUST KIDDING!)

My second job is at GameStop, so yeah, we're much busier right now. Luckily, tonight is my last night until after Christmas. These days are just so long. I get up at 6 for work and go straight through until 10:30/11 pm. My housemates aren't doing any of the simple things around the place, so when I get home I have to take out the garbage that they can see is over flowing, cut up the recyclables (that they fill up), vacuum, take care of the cats, etc. After the new year starts, I am giving them a move out date. They have to find their own place by the end of May. That gives them 5 months to save up and look.


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> You're quite welcome, but I am sure many posters are thinking 'Just let him go on the darn vacation already!' and they're just too polite to say it
> 
> In July, I am going to take a week and go do Busch Gardens Virginia and King's Dominion. I'll start that count down when I get back from Universal. (JUST KIDDING!)
> 
> My second job is at GameStop, so yeah, we're much busier right now. Luckily, tonight is my last night until after Christmas. These days are just so long. I get up at 6 for work and go straight through until 10:30/11 pm. My housemates aren't doing any of the simple things around the place, so when I get home I have to take out the garbage that they can see is over flowing, cut up the recyclables (that they fill up), vacuum, take care of the cats, etc. After the new year starts, I am giving them a move out date. They have to find their own place by the end of May. That gives them 5 months to save up and look.



With that schedule, I'm surprised you can get out of bed in the morning!


----------



## Lynne G

Love mid afternoon at airport.  Through in less than 15 minutes.  Now long wait, but that is fine.  So far in schedule, so hoping for no delays here or there.

Snow flakes. Eek Agave.  Stay warm.  Sounds like quite the large family over the holidays.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> With that schedule, I'm surprised you can get out of bed in the morning!



I don't know how I do it right now... but I know that the 2nd job is paying for my one day ticket to WDW. Which still baffles my mind how expensive it is for one day.


----------



## macraven

_Just looked at today’s newspaper and see it is the 20 th

So far did buy artificial tree that came with white lights on it and have it in our living room 
Could decorate it if the cats stop climbing in it

Haven’t send out cards yet or food shopped or set up for the holidays 

But am thinking about it, kind of

Have been preoccupied on other things  and will try to send out cards in the next few days
Or I could address them and be ready for December 2018
Sounds like a plan for me

No turkey planned for the 25th
Mr Mac not a ham person so not sure what to do 

At times like that, we just go out to eat
Bad thing here is only McDonald’s is open Christmas Day
....and we did that the past two years 
Lol

As long as I have beer in the fridge and chocolate chip cookies with pecans for the Mr, he will be happy 

I enjoy a stress free holiday!

Lynne, yes.... once at the airport the rush is over 
All you need to do is read and wait to board the plane

Safe travels !

Chuckers, kick the deadbeats and their ornery cat out the door 
Give them notice now and let the countdown clock begin for them
Tell them February is moving day

Agave, I feel your pain with that weather
It only gets worse once heading into January 
If it were me, I would take up drinking to survive the winter there



_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _
> Chuckers, kick the deadbeats and their ornery cat out the door
> Give them notice now and let the countdown clock begin for them
> Tell them February is moving day_



Well, I, honestly, think February is too soon for them. I know what they're going through. May is a good date and I can deal with it for 5 months.


----------



## Lynne G

Close then closer.  Waiting for bags.  Bumpy flight but early.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

_I gave you a like not for the bumpy flight but for those pictures 
They are cool!_


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers, sorry your room mates aren’t pulling their weight......it’s not fair when you work such long hours thatvthey don’t help. They have a lot to be grateful for the way you helped them out. Giving them a leaving date sounds like a plan.

Lynne......lovely pictures..........

Mac, I’ve ended up sending cards after all this year.........we still do the charity thing but do cards as well......lol.......I couldn’t not to send to some folks.......I like writing them anyway. Although I am just sending some today.....so far behind this year........


Thursday..........shortest day of the year today! Winter Solstice.........

This afternoon is my day to volunteer again for the village Christmas party for nurseries.......two hours of a whole load of 3 and 4 year olds hyper for Christmas...........it’s always fun! And noisy!!! Love it though......my friends little granddaughter Elise will be there so I love seeing her......I look after her on occasions and she is a delight! She loves minions.......

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Quiet morning at the airport.  Letting the kids sleep some.

Schumi, so nice your volunteering.  Littles are fun to watch.  

Will be saying hello to Charade later this morning.  

Feels slightly cool, shorts it is.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today is our last day at Universal. 

I will be meeting Lynne soon, then some park time, super hero dinner, and Blue Man Group.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is our last day at Universal.
> 
> I will be meeting Lynne soon, then some park time, super hero dinner, and Blue Man Group.


 

Sounds like a full last day.  Yeah, always bittersweet the last day of vacation.  Would like to know how dinner is.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday!!! No more second job until the 27th!! I was an hour late for work today... luckily no one knows if I am here or not unless there's something wrong.. and there wasn't! 

@schumigirl Thanks for the sympathy  It's tough when you're set in your ways and used to living alone to suddenly have roommates who are worse housekeepers than yourself!  I am, by no means, a neat freak. there are days I can give Oscar Madison a run for his money. (For those of you not old enough to get the reference, he was a slob). But I just have a few rules, the most important is "no leaving food on the counters" and they do that ALL the time. Well, it will only be a few more months.. I can push through it  

@Lynne G Beautiful pictures! I am excited for you! 

@Charade67 is the Superhero Dinner the new offering we talked about a few weeks ago? If so, you have to let me know how it is!  

@macraven I was talking with my boss at GameStop last night about my roommates - he knows them as well from work - and he said I was being to generous with a May date as well... But I just can't cut it so close.


----------



## Chuckers

*17!*


17 is the sum of the first 4 prime numbers
17 is the atomic number of chlorine
Group 17 of the periodic table are the halogens
In the UK, 17 is the minimum age for taking driving lessons and to drive a van or car.
In the US and Canada, 17 is the minimum age for renting/buying M rated video games. (I have to ask a lot of people for ID at GameStop)
In the US, it's also the age to rent/watch R rated movies without parental consent
In most of the US, the UK, and Canada, 17 is the minimum age when you can donate blood without parental consent
MIT considers 17 to be the least random number because of several studies where people were asked to give a number between 1 and 20 and 17 was the most common answer
There are 17 syllables in a haiku
Certain species of cicadas have a life cycle of 17 years
In France, 17 is the number to call the police
Achieved by the Pittsburgh Penguins in 1993, 17 is the longest winning streak in NHL history
In the Harry Potter universe, 17 is the coming of ages for wizards

Harry Potter... I can't WAIT to experience Gringotts in Universal Studios in 17 days!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

On my out for errands, last minute small things to round out gift bags to extended family. So glad it's mild & dry here!

Have fun @ the meet up guys!  Pictures are always appreciated. 

Mac - everyone celebrates the holidays differently, no right or wrong.  Make yourself some new traditions & run with it...even if it's Mickey D's and a red & green Jell-O shot



Chuckers said:


> I don't know how I do it right now... but I know that the 2nd job is paying for my one day ticket to WDW. Which still baffles my mind how expensive it is for one day.



Seriously, their tix prices are insane.  U is a close 2nd lately.  I got up early this am to shoot & score a freebie MK tix for my middle son today - DVC member event there.  Will get him in from 6 pm - 12 am & he can gorge himself on free ice cream &. Whatever else they dole (whips? Ha-not) out. 

Nice perk I admit. Happy to again get a free SW tix for him too & their AP discount on Discovery Cove I'll be using this year there.  Almost takes the sting out of paying for all the APs lol.  I've taken to staggering renewal times, eliminating the mr's SW AP entirely (will rely on AP perk of half price tix)...Even started a fund the last few years as the costs of tix has absolutely skyrocketed.Not sure if I'm going to renew both U APs or not.  Still have a week tix stockpiled, may just utilize it.

PS since the roomies have stayed past the house-guest phase.  Since they are acting like oblivious children, time to treat them thusly.  Make a chore list & post it.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> I haven't done their mini golf yet, this is my first real trip to UO, but I have heard good things. I am going when crowds are predicted to be very low during the week! With a slight spike on the weekends. With express pass, I shouldn't have to worry about weekends!



You've been here for a while so I forgot that you weren't a regular Universal visitor.  How exciting!!


----------



## kohlby

Managed to get in and out of Target in fairly good time this morning.  Local kids have their last day of school before break today so my plan of beating the rush worked.  Our Target is a poorly designed plaza for traffic flow - there's too much in there.  I don't like going into that area on a regular weekend, forget about four days before Christmas.  If anyone is looking for summer clothes, I did notice that Target still has bathing suits.  So if you're stuck without enough summer clothes on vacation, check out Target.  Walmart is all cold weather clothes for some reason.  I'll never understand why most stores stop selling warm weather clothes in FL in the winter.  

Tomorrow will be a quick trip to Universal to get a few last minute gifts.  Not sure if we will do many rides - crowds will likely be an issue.  Probably will be able to do single rider MIB at the very least.  Then a party at a friend's house for me tomorrow night.  Teen hosts D&D tomorrow night at our house so my timing of an escape worked well.  Pre-teen daughter even found a friend's house to escape to.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Seriously, their tix prices are insane.  U is a close 2nd lately.  I got up early this am to shoot & score a freebie MK tix for my middle son today - DVC member event there.  Will get him in from 6 pm - 12 am & he can gorge himself on free ice cream &. Whatever else they dole (whips? Ha-not) out.
> 
> Nice perk I admit. Happy to again get a free SW tix for him too & their AP discount on Discovery Cove I'll be using this year there.  Almost takes the sting out of paying for all the APs lol.  I've taken to staggering renewal times, eliminating the mr's SW AP entirely (will rely on AP perk of half price tix)...Even started a fund the last few years as the costs of tix has absolutely skyrocketed.Not sure if I'm going to renew both U APs or not.  Still have a week tix stockpiled, may just utilize it.
> 
> PS since the roomies have stayed past the house-guest phase.  Since they are acting like oblivious children, time to treat them thusly.  Make a chore list & post it.



Free Dole-whips? I am so there! I love those things! A pineapple vanilla swirl is so refreshing.. it's the only time I really like plain vanilla ice cream. It helps mute some of the sweetness of the pineapple.

Yes, single and two day ticket prices are insane. Disney really wants you to do a 4-5 day trip. I really don't know how a family can afford a vacation there. 
As for the roomies, I'm happy they're finally paying some rent on a regular basis. I am going to sit them down after the new year and my vacation and have a little talk with them. I don't need the stress right now. I want to just coast into my vacation and get away. When I come back, I'll probably be in a better frame of mind. 




kohlby said:


> You've been here for a while so I forgot that you weren't a regular Universal visitor.  How exciting!!



Yeah, I've been annoying everyone with my count downs for months now.. especially since my first vacation got canceled and I started the counts all over again  I am very excited because it's a totally new experience for me. I've done Disney so much that while I am excited to go there, it's old hat now. In July, I am going to be seeing my 'brother from another mother' down in Virginia and we're going to do Busch Gardens, VA and King's Dominion. So that's another new experience for me


----------



## Metro West

I used to go to KD and Busch quite often when I was younger...since I lived about 2 hours from Williamsburg it was an easy drive. KD used to have some killer rides but lots of them are gone now...same with BG. Drachen Fire and Big Bad Wolf were both awesome...but sadly gone now.


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> I used to go to KD and Busch quite often when I was younger...since I lived about 2 hours from Williamsburg it was an easy drive. KD used to have some killer rides but lots of them are gone now...same with BG. Drachen Fire and Big Bad Wolf were both awesome...but sadly gone now.



I really want to ride Volcano at KD.. that looks cool. I remember Loch Ness at Busch was good, but they don't run two trains at once anymore  All I know is there will be coasters I have never written, so I'm happy


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, Chuckers, Kohlby and Keisha.  Yeah, after a very nice meet with Charade and her family, Older one was not feeling well.  Did you bring your allergy medicine?  No, of course not.  Run to Target before checking in with the mouse.  At least he is feeling better.  

Here is his car he thought little one should have:



Hot today. Loving the warm weather.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> On my out for errands, last minute small things to round out gift bags to extended family. So glad it's mild & dry here!
> 
> Have fun @ the meet up guys!  Pictures are always appreciated.
> 
> Mac - everyone celebrates the holidays differently, no right or wrong.  Make yourself some new traditions & run with it...even if it's Mickey D's and a red & green Jell-O shot
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, their tix prices are insane.  U is a close 2nd lately.  I got up early this am to shoot & score a freebie MK tix for my middle son today - DVC member event there.  Will get him in from 6 pm - 12 am & he can gorge himself on free ice cream &. Whatever else they dole (whips? Ha-not) out.
> 
> Nice perk I admit. Happy to again get a free SW tix for him too & their AP discount on Discovery Cove I'll be using this year there.  Almost takes the sting out of paying for all the APs lol.  I've taken to staggering renewal times, eliminating the mr's SW AP entirely (will rely on AP perk of half price tix)...Even started a fund the last few years as the costs of tix has absolutely skyrocketed.Not sure if I'm going to renew both U APs or not.  Still have a week tix stockpiled, may just utilize it.
> 
> PS since the roomies have stayed past the house-guest phase.  Since they are acting like oblivious children, time to treat them thusly.  Make a chore list & post it.



Yep, everyone does there own Christmas their way..........we have one friend who spends the day in bed with her husband.........take out food and movies........not for me, but they work incredibly long hours and just want to relax in bed.......needless to say folks don’t really drop in on them on Christmas Day! 

A dole whip may one day tempt me back to wdw............


----------



## schumigirl

Is anyone having problems multi quoting or is it just me? 


Well the nursery kids party went brilliantly...........kids were so well behaved for the most part, all 50 of them.......did have a war when two little 3 year olds both insisted they had won pass the parcel.........but, they all loved it and had a super time........hard work for the afternoon so a large glass of white wine was waiting for me when I got home!

My niece today sent us a personalised Christmas card with pictures of all of us from last Christmas and my 50th birthday party........it was beautiful and actually made me almost cry........8 different pictures and all lovely.........nicest card ever!

Watched Christmas Vacation tonight.......love that movie! 

Not long till bedtime..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yep, everyone does there own Christmas their way..........we have one friend who spends the day in bed with her husband.........take out food and movies........not for me, but they work incredibly long hours and just want to relax in bed.......needless to say folks don’t really drop in on them on Christmas Day!
> 
> A dole whip may one day tempt me back to wdw............



At epcot you can get a shot of rum in it


----------



## agavegirl1

keishashadow said:


> At epcot you can get a shot of rum in it


Also Animal Kingdom.


----------



## keishashadow

agavegirl1 said:


> Also Animal Kingdom.


. Indeed but I've never had one there, usually get a drink on @ Yak & Yeti instead.


----------



## Chuckers

Okay.. so it seems I am not having luck with vacations.. I am supposed to drive to NY tomorrow and we're being hit with a winter travel advisory warning. From 7am Friday to NOON on Saturday... wheeee... meanwhile, NY is supposed to be in the 40's. I"m not leaving work until 1pm.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> Okay.. so it seems I am not having luck with vacations.. I am supposed to drive to NY tomorrow and we're being hit with a winter travel advisory warning. From 7am Friday to NOON on Saturday... wheeee... meanwhile, NY is supposed to be in the 40's. I"m not leaving work until 1pm.



Weather always screws up the best made plans
Don’t know what to tell you but hope you can celebrate Christmas with your sister 

Is it possible to greyhound it?

When we lived up North, we never made travel plans from November thru March as weather too unpredictable 

Rare occasions I have made travel plains during that time period but always worried about the road travel

Sending you


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @macraven If I have to leave on Saturday afternoon, I will just wait it out at home. I'm thinking that I'll just have snow to drive through.. the weather supposed to get bad while I am actually in NY. And it should be fine by the time I have to drive home. This is the 3rd year I've driven down.. the first year was a heavy snow storm. I would rather not go, but Christmas is important to her, so I am going.


----------



## macraven

_You can’t disappoint your Sissy
Leave when the streets have been plowed and take it slow 

You’ll have a nice time spending Christmas with her!_


----------



## Monykalyn

I really need to get to sleep so just a quick "hi". Think a few have trips coming up?.  Just finished shopping (thank goodness for fpdirect ship and online ordering). Officially 4 more days of work before NYE in Epcot. Still haven't decided where to stay 1/2-1/4, Coronado opened up for those day with CM discount, but thinking a condo would be easier - DD will need to move stuff out of housing and pack into car, full fridge, laundry..she's worked 48 hour weeks lately (except graduation/celebration week), doing 48 this week and next week and then she's done! How did this "semester" go by so fast?

Will attempt to actually catch up Saturday in car on way to St. Louis.  If I'm not sleeping lol!


----------



## Squirlz

Oh BTW we decided not to go to Chicago for Christmas.  After we go home from Universal last week with me being so sick for so long we decided it would be better to just relax.  So we're staying home with no tree, no decorations or anything.  But that's okay, a long weekend will be nice.


----------



## macraven

Monyk
Seems like a month ago your daughter started the Disney program
Safe travels to Orlando !

Squirlz travel to Chicago during winter is always unpredictable 
Staying home and relaxing is not a bad thing

When we lived in Chicago and later moved to two miles south of Wisconsin border, we never made plans to travel during the winter 

Only exception I made was flying to Orlando day after New Years 
Snow storm came after my flight left
I was lucky


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I have to get ready to leave today (boo!), but I wanted to give a quick report for Chuckers. The Marvel Superhero dinner - well, unfortunately the food is what is described by my husband as “theme park average”. It wasn’t horrible, but wasn’t really great either. I thought the food at Hollywood and Vine was better. 
The service was excellent. They had plenty of staff who were quick to clear trays, get refills, take photos, etc. 
The character interaction was also excellent, especially with the small children. You could tell the actors were having just as much fun as the guests. 
I hope this helps with your decision. I have to finish packing now.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, sorry to hear weather may effect your drive. Yeah, we have been delayed getting home due to weather.  2 days later has been my max thankfully.  Blizzard at home day before we ended our cruise.  

Cool morning but 80 by afternoon.  Overcast at times, but when the sun is out, almost steamy.  Shorts and a hat today, as kids are calling me red nose.

Hey, and it is Friday!  That means shooting in a video game, riding with Aerosmith, and watching some snips of  Star Wars with small fireworks.  

Have an awesome Friday homies.  Be good, Santa is coming.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> I really want to ride Volcano at KD.. that looks cool. I remember Loch Ness at Busch was good, but they don't run two trains at once anymore  All I know is there will be coasters I have never written, so I'm happy


 Volcano is cool...we waited in line something like 3-4 hours when it first opened. The launch into the volcano will take your breath away. I really miss Twilight Zone Flight of Fear. That coaster was beyond awesome...BUT...the headrests were terrible and gave lots of people headaches after riding. Don't forget the Hurler...that's a great coaster. I can't remember the last time I went but it's got to be 20 years or so...I've been in Orlando for 14 years this February. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday, All!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I have to get ready to leave today (boo!), but I wanted to give a quick report for Chuckers. The Marvel Superhero dinner - well, unfortunately the food is what is described by my husband as “theme park average”. It wasn’t horrible, but wasn’t really great either. I thought the food at Hollywood and Vine was better.
> The service was excellent. They had plenty of staff who were quick to clear trays, get refills, take photos, etc.
> The character interaction was also excellent, especially with the small children. You could tell the actors were having just as much fun as the guests.
> I hope this helps with your decision. I have to finish packing now.



It does... I can deal with average theme park food... I think the interactions would be great! Thanks Charade!  



Metro West said:


> Volcano is cool...we waited in line something like 3-4 hours when it first opened. The launch into the volcano will take your breath away. I really miss Twilight Zone Flight of Fear. That coaster was beyond awesome...BUT...the headrests were terrible and gave lots of people headaches after riding. Don't forget the Hurler...that's a great coaster. I can't remember the last time I went but it's got to be 20 years or so...I've been in Orlando for 14 years this February. Hope you have a great time!



I believe Flight of Fear is also at King's Island in Cinci and I've done that several times! Such an awesome coaster.. halfway through it you don't know which way is up. It's like one big knot of track. My buddy is retired military..so will have military discount passes and will get any FOTL that either Busch or KD have for sale because I hate waiting. 

@Lynne G Thanks.. I actually think I'll be fine. They're saying the worst will be later this afternoon and I should be out of the state by then  

@Squirlz Sometimes a nice quiet holiday is better than the stress of family and friends. I wish I was staying home, but as @macraven said, you can't disappoint sissy  And If I stayed home, I'd have to deal with the housemates... so there's a plus to actually going away  

Hi @Monykalyn !!


----------



## Chuckers

16!


The atomic number of sulfur.. that stinks!
16 is the minimum age one can leave school in most US states
16 is the legal drinking age in Germany, Italy, Belgium, Switzerland, Austria, and Portugal
16 is the age of majority in Cuba
There are 16 pawns in a chess set and each side starts with 16 pieces on the board
There are 16 different personality types in the Myers-Briggs classification system
In both the NBA and NHL, 16 teams qualify for the respective league playoffs; it is also the number of games (four rounds, best four of seven games) needed to win the title.

There are 16 games in the regular season of the NFL
16 is the minimum age to obtain a passport in the United States, United Kingdom, and Australia 

I'm glad I don't need a passport to visit the Islands of Adventure in 16 days!!!







On a side note, I am sure many of you will be thankful, but I will probably not be posting count downs until I get home next Wednesday.. so you have relief for days 15, 14, 13, & 12.


----------



## macraven

_I did not sleep well last night so have been up for many hours

Thought of shopping for Christmas but decided stores would be packed 

Googled Culver’s and started driving
In Nashville now and In Culver’s parking lot

Culver’s opens at 10:30

My watch states it’s 10:50 but the place is not open

Duh...
I live in est
Nashville is cst

Still worth the wait for a butter burger


_


----------



## Chuckers

When I moved from South Florida to the Chicago area,  my trip made me cross the time zone 3 times. I called my sister and said 'I'm an hour younger!!' I crossed it again, called her and said 'Damn, I'm hour older now.' When I crossed it the third time, I called her and stated 'Yay! I'm an hour younger again'. She hung up and wouldn't answer my calls for the rest of the day. I wonder why?


----------



## macraven

My type of humor
Something I would have done also chuckers


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the dinner report Charade. Safe travels and was very nice to say hello to you all.

Mac, hope you get a much better sleep tonight.  

Schumi, wine and movie. Great combo.

And the crowds are building.  We are zagging.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Is anyone having problems multi quoting or is it just me?
> 
> 
> .



I haven't been able to the last few times I tried.  I pick 2 posts but only one shows up.


----------



## keishashadow

braved the holiday throngs, hit up 3 stores, believe I'm done...have said that every day this week it seems lol

Trying a new recipe,  a cannoli cake.  Variation of a poke cake with sweetened condensed milk vs pudding or jello & icing made out of ricotta, cream cheese & Cx sugar.  All topped off with mini choc chips.  Will make the mr's pumpkin pies too tomorrow. Can join the choc chip cookies i made this am.  Cutout cookies will have to wait till after Xmas.  Ah well, bettter late than never, will have for NYE party.

Waiting for the mr to come home & we'll head into town for the TSO concert.  Forgot to making dining reservations with all the chaos here, may just hit one of the mall's place then head down & hope most of the commuters have left the lots.



Chuckers said:


> Thanks @macraven If I have to leave on Saturday afternoon, I will just wait it out at home. I'm thinking that I'll just have snow to drive through.. the weather supposed to get bad while I am actually in NY. And it should be fine by the time I have to drive home. This is the 3rd year I've driven down.. the first year was a heavy snow storm. I would rather not go, but Christmas is important to her, so I am going.



The north knows how to pre-treat the streets for snow, we are road warriors!  . If there is ice, all bets are off. Stay safe so you can enjoy many more holidays.



Lynne G said:


> Chuckers, sorry to hear weather may effect your drive. Yeah, we have been delayed getting home due to weather.  2 days later has been my max thankfully.  Blizzard at home day before we ended our cruise.
> 
> Cool morning but 80 by afternoon.  Overcast at times, but when the sun is out, almost steamy.  Shorts and a hat today, as kids are calling me red nose.
> 
> Hey, and it is Friday!  That means shooting in a video game, riding with Aerosmith, and watching some snips of  Star Wars with small fireworks.
> 
> Have an awesome Friday homies.  Be good, Santa is coming.



Sounds like fun!  We really enjoyed all the new MGM Xmas stuff this year.



macraven said:


> _I did not sleep well last night so have been up for many hours
> 
> Thought of shopping for Christmas but decided stores would be packed
> 
> Googled Culver’s and started driving
> In Nashville now and In Culver’s parking lot
> 
> Culver’s opens at 10:30
> 
> My watch states it’s 10:50 but the place is not open
> 
> Duh...
> I live in est
> Nashville is cst
> 
> Still worth the wait for a butter burger
> 
> _



So, the tummy won out over Xmas shopping eh?  Lol. No idea what a butter burger is but hope there's some meat in there with the butter.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh look:

 

Oh, fish:

 

Having fun at 2 parks.

Hope your Friday evening is a holiday blast!


----------



## macraven

_Cute

Name them for us.....

The one on the left is Mac_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’m home. Too tired to post, but will try to check in tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> I haven't been able to the last few times I tried.  I pick 2 posts but only one shows up.



Glad it’s not just me.......thought I was doing something wrong........although seems to be working today.......weird. 



keishashadow said:


> braved the holiday throngs, hit up 3 stores, believe I'm done...have said that every day this week it seems lol
> 
> Trying a new recipe,  a cannoli cake.  Variation of a poke cake with sweetened condensed milk vs pudding or jello & icing made out of ricotta, cream cheese & Cx sugar.  All topped off with mini choc chips.  Will make the mr's pumpkin pies too tomorrow. Can join the choc chip cookies i made this am.  Cutout cookies will have to wait till after Xmas.  Ah well, bettter late than never, will have for NYE party.
> 
> Waiting for the mr to come home & we'll head into town for the TSO concert.  Forgot to making dining reservations with all the chaos here, may just hit one of the mall's place then head down & hope most of the commuters have left the lots.
> 
> 
> 
> The north knows how to pre-treat the streets for snow, we are road warriors!  . If there is ice, all bets are off. Stay safe so you can enjoy many more holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!  We really enjoyed all the new MGM Xmas stuff this year.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the tummy won out over Xmas shopping eh?  Lol. No idea what a butter burger is but hope there's some meat in there with the butter.



That cannoli cake sounds nice......and pumpkin pies too!!! Room for another .......lol........we need an aeroplane emoticon..........



Had the best day yesterday......met some friends for a Christmas lunch at a pub in the middle of nowhere that serves lovely home cooked food.......and then back to their house where they invited more friends at night.......a real nice get together........lots of lovely snack foods and nice cocktails last night.........late to bed! 

So quietish night tonight.......some friends may pop in for a drink, or they may not.......either way we have food and drink available if they do.........otherwise we’ll have a cocktail night while watching Home Alone 2........

Did the last of my grocery shopping this morning.........got up and out early to the store before the crowds built up.......wasn’t too bad so got everything we need......really don’t need to go out till Wednesday. But Tuesday night is our get together at our home, so may need to get a few bits Tuesday.........

This afternoon is finishing wrapping gifts and watching tv........

Have a great Saturday all........


----------



## Charade67

Woke up too early this morning, but haven’t had to motivation to actually get up and do something. Today I need to pick the cat up at noon, go to Best Buy and pick up the gift I ordered for B, find a gift for my friend who is hosting Christmas dinner, pick up some last minute things for the desserts I am making for Christmas dinner, and, if I have time, clean out my car. Oh yeah, I suppose. I should unpack too.

Kohlby - We attempted early entry one day and it happened to be a day they were filming a commercial at HP in IOA. We could only look in the shops or take the train to the other side. It was madness. We opted not to try early entry any other day.

Keisha - We probably should have called Uber instead of a cab, but Dh insisted on a cab. Getting to the Amway center was fine. We had a very nice driver. When we called to cab company after the show they instructed us to go to a certain street corner and look for a cab stand. We got  there and the road was blocked off. We wandered  towards Church Street Station hoping to find a cab there. DH called the cab company and they tried to get us to go to another area. He tried explaining that we did not know the area and they needed to come to where we were. The cab company kept insisting that they couldn’t come to us because the road was closed. We were standing there watching cars drive down the road they insisted was closed. We finally saw a car that hadd a “for hire” sign and flagged it down and took a chance. I just don’t understand how the cab could take us to the Amway Center but wouldn’t come back to the same place to pick us up.

Chuckers - You will be somewhat near me in July. I have been to King’s Dominion once and to Busch Gardens 3 times. I prefer Busch Gardens, but I don’t ride rollercoasters. Good luck with the roommate situation.

Macraven - DO you have a Waffle House in your area? DH and I have had a few Christmas meals there. For a while it had become tradition that we ate a CHristmas meal at Waffle House and left a small gift for our server.

Schumi - You are a brave woman. I don;t think I could spend any length of time with a group of 3 and 4 year olds.

Lynne - Hope you and your family are having a good time with the mouse.

It is now 8:30 and I am still the only one awake. I think I will get going and maybe get some shopping in before I have to pick up the cat.


----------



## Lynne G

Hanging with the animals.  Above is baby turned 1 the other day and is 1,000 pounds.  Beautiful elephants were seen.  Early entry allowed quick lines.  Now getting way more crowded.  Now kids want chow before seeing some dinosaurs.  

Enjoy this Saturday homies.  December 23 and shorts and short sleeve shirts, loving it.


----------



## macraven

_I’ve always loved elephants
Got that feeling due to my dad_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.  We took an up close look at the elephants with a tour.  Was awesome.  

Now ready to see some birds. Sad it is going away.

Glad to hear you got home okay Charade.

Later, show to start.


----------



## keishashadow

Concert was great!  Cakes & pies look pretty good if i do say so myself lol.  Doing last minute chores that I've been putting off while enjoying the Dr Who marathon.  I am anxious they are really going to muck it up with new dr.



Charade67 said:


> Woke up too early this morning, but haven’t had to motivation to actually get up and do something. Today I need to pick the cat up at noon, go to Best Buy and pick up the gift I ordered for B, find a gift for my friend who is hosting Christmas dinner, pick up some last minute things for the desserts I am making for Christmas dinner, and, if I have time, clean out my car. Oh yeah, I suppose. I should unpack too.
> 
> Kohlby - We attempted early entry one day and it happened to be a day they were filming a commercial at HP in IOA. We could only look in the shops or take the train to the other side. It was madness. We opted not to try early entry any other day.
> 
> Keisha - We probably should have called Uber instead of a cab, but Dh insisted on a cab. Getting to the Amway center was fine. We had a very nice driver. When we called to cab company after the show they instructed us to go to a certain street corner and look for a cab stand. We got  there and the road was blocked off. We wandered  towards Church Street Station hoping to find a cab there. DH called the cab company and they tried to get us to go to another area. He tried explaining that we did not know the area and they needed to come to where we were. The cab company kept insisting that they couldn’t come to us because the road was closed. We were standing there watching cars drive down the road they insisted was closed. We finally saw a car that hadd a “for hire” sign and flagged it down and took a chance. I just don’t understand how the cab could take us to the Amway Center but wouldn’t come back to the same place to pick us up.
> 
> Chuckers - You will be somewhat near me in July. I have been to King’s Dominion once and to Busch Gardens 3 times. I prefer Busch Gardens, but I don’t ride rollercoasters. Good luck with the roommate situation.
> 
> Macraven - DO you have a Waffle House in your area? DH and I have had a few Christmas meals there. For a while it had become tradition that we ate a CHristmas meal at Waffle House and left a small gift for our server.
> 
> Schumi - You are a brave woman. I don;t think I could spend any length of time with a group of 3 and 4 year olds.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you and your family are having a good time with the mouse.
> 
> It is now 8:30 and I am still the only one awake. I think I will get going and maybe get some shopping in before I have to pick up the cat.



Hard coming back & getting right into Xmas prep mode

Back in the dark ages, worked in financing commercial real estate. A Church street station nightclub/complex was one of our projects. It went belly up quickly, seem to recall that area of town was a bit dicey then.  No idea now.  Had to be annoying to be stuck there.  You were very brave to grab that car for hire. 



Lynne G said:


> Mac.  We took an up close look at the elephants with a tour.  Was awesome.
> 
> Now ready to see some birds. Sad it is going away.
> 
> Glad to hear you got home okay Charade.
> 
> Later, show to start.



Thot the birds coming back with up characters worked into it? I'm so sad Stitch is officially done after this peak season opening.  Hope they still have his character featured in the MK, one of my favs.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Concert was great!  Cakes & pies look pretty good if i do say so myself lol.  Doing last minute chores that I've been putting off while enjoying the Dr Who marathon.  I am anxious they are really going to muck it up with new dr.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard coming back & getting right into Xmas prep mode
> 
> Back in the dark ages, worked in financing commercial real estate. A Church street station nightclub/complex was one of our projects. It went belly up quickly, seem to recall that area of town was a bit dicey then.  No idea now.  Had to be annoying to be stuck there.  You were very brave to grab that car for hire.
> 
> 
> 
> Thot the birds coming back with up characters worked into it? I'm so sad Stitch is officially done after this peak season opening.  Hope they still have his character featured in the MK, one of my favs.



Not sure.  They said Flights of Wonder closing soon.  Have heard no replacements.  Stitch was closed every time we have gone by it.  Not as sad.  Was not my favorite.

Yum to the food.  

 Hope all are enjoying 2 days before Christmas.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Concert was great!  Cakes & pies look pretty good if i do say so myself lol.  Doing last minute chores that I've been putting off while enjoying the Dr Who marathon.  I am anxious they are really going to muck it up with new dr.



I’m not thrilled with the choice for the new Doctor, but I guess I will give her a chance. Have you seen her outfit? Ugh! Couldn’t they come up with something more stylish?


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Not sure.  They said Flights of Wonder closing soon.  Have heard no replacements.  Stitch was closed every time we have gone by it.  Not as sad.  Was not my favorite.
> 
> Yum to the food.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying 2 days before Christmas.



Ohana Osmana, Stitch is being left behind.



Charade67 said:


> I’m not thrilled with the choice for the new Doctor, but I guess I will give her a chance. Have you seen her outfit? Ugh! Couldn’t they come up with something more stylish?


----------



## macraven

Did our chuckers get to sissy’s house okay?


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......love elephants too!!! The most amazing of creatures on our planet........

Charade.......glad you got home safely.....

squirlz.......you`ll still have a fabulous time I`m sure......say hello to Molly from me....

Chuckers....hope you made it safe.......

Janet........new Doctor doesn't look great for DH.........BBC always trying to be politically correct and fill an agenda.........hope you enjoy it though.....she`s a decent actress, but not Dr Who.

mac................



Christmas Eve 

Up early for no real reason........wild and wooly outside so thought I`d get up and make a cuppa.....not going out today and looking forward to that........day of nibbling lovely food, watching tv and a few cocktails.........well, it is Christmas!!!

Bacon and pancakes this morning for DH and I.......DS isn't a fan......he prefers cereal for breakfast even on holidays......lunch is cheese and biscuits with other little snack goodies........we were planning to have take out tonight, but decided we have so much food in the house we won`t.....so DS is having teriyaki chicken with noodles and we will have parma ham and shrimp with olives, spicy peppers and other little goodies again.........no real cooking involved except for DS`s..........

Love Christmas Eve!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Lovely evening watching Rivers of Light.  We all thought it was meh, but always have to do some things once.

Up, more watching Indy, joining Star Wars, and riding a broken elevator.  Then more Christmas fun with treats.

Enjoy this warm Christmas Eve.  

Get up. Santa is coming.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> When I moved from South Florida to the Chicago area,  my trip made me cross the time zone 3 times. I called my sister and said 'I'm an hour younger!!' I crossed it again, called her and said 'Damn, I'm hour older now.' When I crossed it the third time, I called her and stated 'Yay! I'm an hour younger again'. She hung up and wouldn't answer my calls for the rest of the day. I wonder why?


This almost made me actually LOL! Which would be problem as others are still asleep. We are in hotel by my inlaws (I refuse to stay at their house now).  But hotel booked on reward points so it works ok.  Hope you made it to sisters.  For firs time in years we had snow on Christmas Eve eve- and of course we had planned to travel that day. Roads clear by time we left though



Lynne G said:


> Mac. We took an up close look at the elephants with a tour. Was awesome.


Going to see if we can book it for the 3rd. DD was gonna do it in September but Irma led to cancellation. So we are all going to do it now .  Well me, DH and DD as other kids are staying home.
Managed to snag a dessert party for MK for late fireworks on the 30th. Been tryin for weeks and it came open about 8:30 last night! And did snag a dinner for 31st at Epcot a couple weeks ago. Not a huge planner so got super late start to planning New Years. Busiest days of year -not great for non planners LOL. And yet just did FP for MK a few days ago and everything available but SDMT...
Also got a dinner at Chef de France for DD very last day with her cm pass.  We are planning on bringing our ears with tassel and all of us get our names and DCP date embroidered and then take a castle pic (front and back) with them. also decided on Double tree at DS for last couple days.  With addition of EMH and a good promo rate, decided that'd be enough space for us. AddedDD on to reservation too.

More talk of Universal last night with DH. Have a feeling that's gonna sneak into our June Florida trip...his stepmom loves universal too. Maybe that family trip could happen...hmmm

So the snow- DS rescued his chicken from coop yesterday morning (non of them would come out-the older girls know what the white stuff is- and prefer their nice straw filled, covered run. But the baby had no idea, but she was hanging with the other girls when DS rescued her.  Cuddle time over I took her back to coop- she promptly steps out (likes to be held remember), stops, looks at the ground, picks up a foot and curls it, puts it back down and starts eating and pecking the snow.  Was hilarious and I wished I'd had my camera! Creatures first reactions to snow are pretty funny. Chicken story for Mac

In laws Christmas today, grandpas usual take the kids shopping trip also today (yes he's nuts and if I get dragged along I've got 5 mini bottles of Baileys Irish cream to stuff in my purse for "fortified" coffee).  Then home tomorrow early and other set of inlaws coming. My parents are safely in AZ. Both my sisters have packed schedules so will see them next month. Presents sent already though.

Have safe, merry and festive holiday!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Did our chuckers get to sissy’s house okay?



Yes, I did. Thank you for asking! I hate typing on my iPad so, I don’t usually check in while on vacation. It’s been rainy here and a little cold.

Saw “The Greatest Showman” last night. I really liked it. Amazing musical numbers. Today we are going to see “Pitch Perfect 3” at 11:45. Then I may got to Christmas Eve mass because my sister is part of the church choir. Which is the only reason I would go to church.

I have a rough time visiting her place. The bed makes my back hurt, her pillows are flat, and the shower has no water pressure. Plus, I get bored. But it makes her happy I am here, so I suck it up.

I think I have 14 days until my vacation!

@Monykalyn L hope you enjoy the dessert party. I’ve done it 4 times and each time they’ve put out less and less desserts. They were still really good desserts!

I hope all who celebrate Christmas have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## macraven

_You have the best chicken stories
It is rare that I eat chicken as your chicken pics pop into my head


Beautiful picture of the family
The two girls in the left could pass as twins
Gorgeous girls !

I keep going back to see the elephant pic Lynne posted
Adore those creatures 
My dad was an elephant trainer with the Robbins Brothers company and then Ringling Brothers Circus

Memories...

Wishing all a safe and happy time today 

Like Lynne has said, Santa comes soon_


----------



## keishashadow

No matter how you spend it, enjoy the holiday all!

Have two turkey breasts in the oven so there's food to munch on for family that stops by over next few days.  Later will 'enjoy' spending this evening with ex-laws @ oldest DS's house.  I see two pkgs have appeared under my tree with my name upon them. Look suspiciously like a case of beer (corona please) and a bottle of something.  They may get tapped when i get back from that party lol 



schumigirl said:


> Lynne......love elephants too!!! The most amazing of creatures on our planet........
> 
> Charade.......glad you got home safely.....
> 
> squirlz.......you`ll still have a fabulous time I`m sure......say hello to Molly from me....
> 
> Chuckers....hope you made it safe.......
> 
> Janet........new Doctor doesn't look great for DH.........BBC always trying to be politically correct and fill an agenda.........hope you enjoy it though.....she`s a decent actress, but not Dr Who.
> 
> mac................
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas Eve
> 
> Up early for no real reason........wild and wooly outside so thought I`d get up and make a cuppa.....not going out today and looking forward to that........day of nibbling lovely food, watching tv and a few cocktails.........well, it is Christmas!!!
> 
> Bacon and pancakes this morning for DH and I.......DS isn't a fan......he prefers cereal for breakfast even on holidays......lunch is cheese and biscuits with other little snack goodies........we were planning to have take out tonight, but decided we have so much food in the house we won`t.....so DS is having teriyaki chicken with noodles and we will have parma ham and shrimp with olives, spicy peppers and other little goodies again.........no real cooking involved except for DS`s..........
> 
> Love Christmas Eve!!!!!



Not a pancake fan either but can't recall ever turning down bacon lol. 

Is that actress more of a dramatic type?  Had never heard of her.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 290002
> 
> Lovely evening watching Rivers of Light.  We all thought it was meh, but always have to do some things once.
> 
> Up, more watching Indy, joining Star Wars, and riding a broken elevator.  Then more Christmas fun with treats.
> 
> Enjoy this warm Christmas Eve.
> 
> Get up. Santa is coming.



We've skipped it thus far, even with a FP.  Just didn't want to hang around AK that long.  What's it last, like 10 minutes? 



Chuckers said:


> Yes, I did. Thank you for asking! I hate typing on my iPad so, I don’t usually check in while on vacation. It’s been rainy here and a little cold.
> 
> Saw “The Greatest Showman” last night. I really liked it. Amazing musical numbers. Today we are going to see “Pitch Perfect 3” at 11:45. Then I may got to Christmas Eve mass because my sister is part of the church choir. Which is the only reason I would go to church.
> 
> I have a rough time visiting her place. The bed makes my back hurt, her pillows are flat, and the shower has no water pressure. Plus, I get bored. But it makes her happy I am here, so I suck it up.
> 
> I think I have 12 days until my vacation!
> 
> I hope all who celebrate Christmas have a wonderful holiday!



Hmmph, you think 12 days? Lol we'll give u a pass on the countdown lol.  

Years from now you'll look back & be glad you made the effort to see your sister & so shall she.  

Have never seen a Pitch Perfect movie. Not sure why, like Rebel well enough. Need to hit up the old ones after holidays on the tube.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> @Monykalyn L hope you enjoy the dessert party. I’ve done it 4 times and each time they’ve put out less and less desserts. They were still really good desserts!


Glad you made it safely! The party is more for a spot to see fireworks than the deserts. Since it's just hubby and I decided the splurge was worth it.

Oh gosh @macraven how cool to have an elephant wrangler in the family! Love elephants too-have quite a collection of them (figurines not live ones lol). Thanks for the complements on the girls-i think they are beautiful but I'm the mom LOL. It's funny how having the older one away has made them closer. They now spend at least part of most days on phone.  I didn't even realize how much they were talking until recently.  Middle kid won't listen to my advice but coming from her sister is different!

Waiting on my turn in the shower...


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for our rocking ride.

More elephants for Mac. Nice story of your Dad.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey!  

Have to recover from that ride.  

Chickens, snow, sister visit, coma inducing food, wild and woolie weather, and New Year’s Eve plans, all you homies sound busy and in the holiday spirit.

Hello sun.  Time to refresh then ride that broken, yo yo feeling hotel elevator.

No I still won’t do RRR.  Do not care I really did not go upside down.  Kids.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like Lynne is having a blast on the family vacation 

Appreciate all the elephant pictures

I’m with you for that RRR ride
Never in a million years would I step foot in it

Have seen too many times when the ride breaks down for the first climb to the top and fire department has to come rescue the riders

No way Jose 
Not for me

_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m getting a late start today. I didn’t sleep well last night, and when I finally did manage to doze off the cat kept waking me up. I managed to get everything I needed to get done yesterday except wrap presents (I only have a few) and clean the car. I did manage to ruin a Christmas surprise.  I had told dh not to get me anything since we are going to be buying a car. When I came home yesterday I saw a box by our door, so I naturally went to get it.  It was an order of Cheryl’s cookies for me.  We have a client at work who usually gives me Cheryl’s cookies at Christmas, but didn’t this year. I had mentioned it to dh, so he decided to get me the cookies.

Today is dh’s 55th birthday. Since most restaurants are either closed or closing early, we are going to have a birthday lunch. We will be going to one of our favorite local “special occasion” restaurants.  Tonight I have to start working on desserts for Christmas dinner. Tonight I will be making a pumpkin cheesecake (never tried this before) and my chocolate peanut butter pie. Tomorrow I will attempt an apple pie with cinnamon roll crust, and a squash casserole (requested by our hostess).

Keisha - Church Street Station did not seem to be the best of areas to be stuck in. I was very happy to get back to the hotel.

Lynne - Great pictures. DH loves elephants. I don’t do upside down rides either. The older I get the harder it is for me to ride thrill rides. 

Chuckers - I do most of my posting from an ipad. I have a keyboard folio for it, but am considering getting a new one. This one has a slow Bluetooth connection that is really frustrating at times. We might be going to see The Greatest Showman today. DH has heard a lot of good reviews. Does your sister live near my mom? I swear my mom lives in the most boring place on earth. 

Macraven - How cool that your dad was an elephant trainer. I bet that was an interesting career. 

I should probably get up and do something productive today.  I guess I’ll start with wrapping presents.  Lunch is in an hour and a half and I’m starving.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by to wish everyone on the SAN thread a wonderful and blessed Christmas......hope you all have a wonderful day.......whatever you are doing........


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE........


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by to wish everyone on the SAN thread a wonderful and blessed Christmas......hope you all have a wonderful day.......whatever you are doing........
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE........


Thanks!  Merry Christmas to you to.

We had no plans to go anywhere today, the snow started a couple hours ago.  Then we saw a Facebook post from our butcher that their ground chuck was $1.99 a pounds today only.  Fortunately they are only 1/2 mile away.


----------



## macraven

_I’d battle the snow for that price !

I cancelled our Christmas 
Making sandwiches 
Bought a frozen pie 

Easy Peasy dinners for tonight and tomorrow 

Keeping the holiday low key this year
First stress free here holiday for us

But truly wish all the homies and readers here a very Blessed Christmas!_


----------



## Monykalyn

So we have a white Christmas in St. Louis. Snowed all day. FaceTime DD earlier- she just sent this with the caption "not very christmassy".  Think she's a bit homesick today...will see her in 6 days and her program ends 5 days later...

Merry Christmas, happy holidays to all!


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas to all!  Got to watch Jingle Bell Jingle Bam.  Little one was excited.  Not.  LoL


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas!  

Hello Monday, Christmas Day.  

Hope everyone was blessed with family and friends and didn’t get coal as a present.

Time to wake the kids soon. A ride to space, a trip around the world, back in time, testing a car, meeting some chipmunks, and listening to the Christmas story with a full choir.  Busy, and fun day is our present.  

Wake up!  It is Christmas!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Robo56

MERRY CHRISTMAS BLESSINGS to all the Sans family.


----------



## macraven

_A very merry Christmas to all the homies!

Hope all your wishes have come true




_


----------



## agavegirl1

Merry Christmas all you homies!  We've been driving hither ad yon for a couple of days but saw lots of family and had fun despite being the coldest Christmas in 17 years.  Low near 20 below with wind chills near 40 below.  Dangerous actually.  Same predicted for tomorrow.  Hope everyone had a lovely holiday.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening and a late Merry Christmas. We had a fun afternoon with friends and then went to a Chinese buffet for supper. 
My desserts turned out pretty well and I had no squash casserole left to bring home. 

Pumpkin Cheesecake





Apple pie with cinnamon roll crust





Chocolate peanut butter pie 





Now it’s time to watch Doctor Who.


----------



## Squirlz

My Wife is watching Doctor Whom.  I would take one of those pies.


----------



## tink1957

Merry Christmas homies 

Hope everyone had a great day with family and friends.

We had a nice lunch then went to see Star wars with some friends...now watching Doctor Who and waiting on the Christmas special.  I think I'll reserve judgement until I see the new doctor but it doesn't seem right somehow.

Edited to say I thought I posted this a few hours ago but it was still in the box just now


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> ..now watching Doctor Who and waiting on the Christmas special.  I think I'll reserve judgement until I see the new doctor but it doesn't seem right somehow.


I have to agree. I hope they give her some good stories and some decent companions.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas Day.........


Vicki, Tom watches Dr Who and he hated yesterday’s episode........although I think many will be glad to see Stephen Moffat stop doing the writing for it........it should get better. His self indulgent writing style ruined the last few episodes of Sherlock too........tries to be too clever........needs to get back to good old writing the stuff fans want......although not a fan of a female Dr just to be politically correct. Glad you have had a nice Christmas......


We had a lovely day........quite quiet as it was just us, although we had a couple of drop ins for an hour or so.......but turkey was gorgeous and we all ate far too much.......fun though! We all got some lovely gifts too........

Today is quite lazy till later.........defrosting 3 huge lasagnes right now and have made a giant dish of spicy chicken curry.......got between 20 and 30 coming tonight........20 definites........so all the other buffet style food will be dealt with later........everything else is done......bathrooms and spare rooms all made up for those that don’t leave till morning........should be a fun evening! 

Have a good Boxing Day..........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up way too early, but have a big day ahead. I will report back later. 
Is it wrong that I am eating leftover cinnamon roll apple pie for breakfast?


----------



## Lynne G

Cool evening at last night.  Enjoyed German food with the masses.  Lovely 2 plates meal. Ham was the winner.  

Nope, Charade.  Love sweet for breakfast.  

Moving slow as watched the globe spin, then birds win their game to make a late night.  Hey kids move!

Gotta go.  Hope Santa was good to all the homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, it is Tuesday.  Time to shake off the holiday food comas.  Taco Tuesday it is.  Older one had fish tacos.  Yay! For him.  Little one and I chose Chinese, that actually packed some heat.

Absolutely beautiful weather.  70’s with a light breeze.  Blue skies and mostly full sun.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Metro West

And so Holiday Hell Week begins...temps continue to fall throughout the week and next...nice and chilly.


----------



## Charade67

My Christmas present.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Charade.  Nice looking car.  Hope you have many miles driving it.

Had to get some sweets to tide over to dinner.  Tried to change to earlier time, nothing available in the park this whole day.  Hello crowds. 

Actually liking the weather.  No rain and not too hot not too cold.  

May hit the Springs later tonight.  Seems Goofy is calling little one’s sweet tooth.  Well, that and some other stores.  Time has flown and tomorrow is our last day with the Mouse.  No matter, we will be hanging with Harry for the weekend.


----------



## macraven

_congrats on the new wheels charade_


----------



## Chuckers

Merry Day After Christmas Everyone!

 I am home.. had a very nice time with my sister, but it's still good to be home. First thing I did is take a nap in MY BED!  I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday.

@Lynne G Looks like vacation is agreeing with you 

@Charade67 Congrats! A chocolate peanut butter pie AND a new car!!! Who could ask for anything more.

One of the best parts of my trip was NY PIZZA!! So good that I am having left over slices tonight.. I brought it home with me 

And I checked, I have 12 days until my trip!!!! A 2 day work week then a 4 day work week!!!

Pitch Perfect 3 was a lot of fun.. the ending was far fetched, but funny and it fit with the series. Good music, of course. I'm sure they'll do a PP 4.


----------



## Chuckers

12!


The largest number said with one syllable (in English)
The atomic number of magnesium
The human body has 12 cranial nerves
The 12th moon of Jupiter is Lycithea
There are 12 signs in both the Western and Chinese zodiac
There are 12 months in a year
There are 2 sets of 12 hours in a day
There are 12 keys on a standard phone
12 people have walked on the moon
The United States of America is divided into twelve Federal Reserve Districts (Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Cleveland, Richmond, Atlanta, Chicago, St. Louis, Minneapolis, Kansas City, Dallas, and San Francisco); American paper currency has serial numbers beginning with one of twelve different letters, A through L, representing the Federal Reserve Bank from which the currency originated.
The Beatles released 12 studio albums

In 12 days, I am going to have to check the Hard Rock in Universal Orlando to see if they have any Beatles historic mementos. 







I couldn't resist!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures Lynne......your kids look like they`re quite close, which is lovely!!!

Charade.......nice car.... Enjoy.......

damo, Nice to see you post....hope you had a lovely Christmas too.........

Chuckers.........glad you made it to NY safe and sound and had a nice time.......and yes, it`s nice to get back into your own bed after a trip.......

Todd........friends have said it`s going to get cool for you over there....I was thinking of you when they told me the forecast......lol........knew you`d be happier than most........yes, Holiday Hell week is not for us!!!! Couldn't even begin to imagine being in those crowds.......not for us at all in any way shape or form!!!



So, a little delicate this morning.........Boxing Day party went well!!! Last folks left around 2.30am........and the 4 that slept over have been fed and sent off with some leftover food.........although most was demolished I`m happy to say.......

It was so much fun though.........we laughed, chatted ate and drank the night away........I didn't mix wine with cocktails this year......well, did have a large glass of wine in the afternoon and maybe another when my friend was helping me set up......... But, no hangover which is brilliant........couldn't deal with that at my ripe old age anymore........

So, a day of eating snack food and taking it easy.........DH is already quietly snoozing in the chair.......can`t blame him as we only slept for around 4 hours at most......got up to make breakfast for the overnighters.......well, half a night! They can make it themselves of course, they`re the kind of friends you can  leave to their own devices.......but, I like to do it. 

But so worth it........they all said same again next year.......oops......haven't told them we wont be here as plan some time in Scotland next Christmas......

Anyway, hope everyone`s had a lovely few days over Christmas........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd........friends have said it`s going to get cool for you over there....I was thinking of you when they told me the forecast......lol........knew you`d be happier than most........yes, Holiday Hell week is not for us!!!! Couldn't even begin to imagine being in those crowds.......not for us at all in any way shape or form!!!


 Yes...going to get into the 40's by the first of next week...brrrrr. Lots of us don't have fireplaces down here so it's back to burning the furniture to stay warm. 

I'm hoping it warms up next week...I'm planning on going to Saturday at Mecum Auctions in Kissimmee. I wanted to go last year but my "friend" backed out so this year I'm going alone...to hell with it. 

Charade....can't see the car but congrats!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes...going to get into the 40's by the first of next week...brrrrr. Lots of us don't have fireplaces down here so it's back to burning the furniture to stay warm.
> 
> I'm hoping it warms up next week...I'm planning on going to Saturday at Mecum Auctions in Kissimmee. I wanted to go last year but my "friend" backed out so this year I'm going alone...to hell with it.
> 
> Charade....can't see the car but congrats!



Don't you just hate when you make plans and folks let you down....... What kind of things does it sell??? 

That's cool!!! We had 36f this morning......36f!!!!! Hailstones and blowing a hoolie when our friends left........I`m ready for summer Todd.......and winter hasn't even hit properly yet.......I was meant to belong to warmer climes.........


Late breakfast, late lunch........weird lunch of baked ham, a little spicy cranberry sauce, brie and crackers and spicy chicken on skewers........still got some food to eat that we couldn't freeze...........we will nibble our way through it I`m sure.........little and often 

There goes the diet though .........although I have to admit, I`m sitting her typing with a glass of prosecco beside me.......got it as one of the gifts last night.....so wanted to try it as I hadn't seen it before......and it`s nice.....we have no plans to go out anywhere today.... so we`re good to chill.......DS won`t be in from work till 5.45, and no cooking tonight as we are having the baked ham with salads and pasta....and maybe some brie.......definitely my favourite cheese.......well, one of them.......


----------



## Metro West

I can't stand people who back out of a commitment...ticks me off big time!  

Mecum sells collector vehicles and other collector items at their auctions. The auction down here is the biggest one they put on with over 3K vehicles! Check out their website www.mecum.com

I can't afford to buy anything but I love old cars so I plan to take lots of pictures that day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a little cooler then past days when we first arrived.


Foggy start, but lots of rides done with little wait.  Sun in full now, but cool.  Loving it.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Hump Day All!

  Now is when I start watching the weather for my trip. The first 3 days are supposed to be in the mid 70's. I can deal with that


----------



## Chuckers

*11!*


I was born on the June 11th.
It is the atomic number of sodium
In the movie Spinal Tap, the amplifiers go up to 11
The stylized maple leaf on the Canadian flag has 11 points
An American football team has 11 players on the field at one time
There are 11 players on the field for cricket and field hockey
Ben-Hur, Titanic, and Lord of the Rings: Return of the King have each won 11 Academy Awards, including Best Picture
The "11th hour" refers to the last possible moment to take care of something

I am an 11th Hour suitcase packer.. I may have to think ahead for my trip to Universal Orlando in 11 days.


----------



## Monykalyn

Only 3 more days!
Nice car Charade! 


Chuckers said:


> I am an 11th Hour suitcase packer.


I cannot be an 11th hour packer this trip-HAVE to get myself more organized so I don't forget something! But your trip is soooo close now!!

Lynne-when you say "little one" I knew you meant your teen but I still got a shock on the pics  Our babies will always be our babies!

Boxing day sounds lovely Schumi!

Left list of chores for fam to do today while I work (they all have nothing else to do!!). Kids up to grandmas in 2 days while we are gone. Chicken tortilla soup in crockpot today as weather barely getting into double digits today. Have texted all them to ask if chickens are frozen. No one's replied...
Summer daughter in town and coming to dinner tonight. Florida DD is ready to come home I think. Homesick has hit this week, even though she has 5 days of work left and it's over...

Back to work-play time over...


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> My Christmas present.


 What kind of car is it? I can't see the image.


----------



## buckeev

That's a Honda Civic...(or possibly Accord...hard to tell from the front since the newer Civics are so big compared t past models.)


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, she is little one as compared to her older brother, and well, she was also shortest in her class for several years.   Also called teenager with issues.  Yeah, 16 years of salty talk.  

Getting way too crowded, so park hop we wil.


----------



## keishashadow

Gave the GD a big hug & kiss & sent her home just now.  I am beat, think it's the -6 windchill that was the final blow lol. Better than the over 55 inches of snow north of me over Xmas, yikes



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 290108
> 
> So we have a white Christmas in St. Louis. Snowed all day. FaceTime DD earlier- she just sent this with the caption "not very christmassy".  Think she's a bit homesick today...will see her in 6 days and her program ends 5 days later...
> 
> Merry Christmas, happy holidays to all!



I bet a year from now she'll be wistfully thinking of her time @ WDW. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas Day.........
> 
> 
> Vicki, Tom watches Dr Who and he hated yesterday’s episode........although I think many will be glad to see Stephen Moffat stop doing the writing for it........it should get better. His self indulgent writing style ruined the last few episodes of Sherlock too........tries to be too clever........needs to get back to good old writing the stuff fans want......although not a fan of a female Dr just to be politically correct. Glad you have had a nice Christmas......
> 
> 
> We had a lovely day........quite quiet as it was just us, although we had a couple of drop ins for an hour or so.......but turkey was gorgeous and we all ate far too much.......fun though! We all got some lovely gifts too........
> 
> Today is quite lazy till later.........defrosting 3 huge lasagnes right now and have made a giant dish of spicy chicken curry.......got between 20 and 30 coming tonight........20 definites........so all the other buffet style food will be dealt with later........everything else is done......bathrooms and spare rooms all made up for those that don’t leave till morning........should be a fun evening!
> 
> Have a good Boxing Day..........



You helped me figure out who the new dr is.  Since I like her character in Broadchurch series, have decided to give her the benefit of the doubt. Surprised to enjoy the episode. Probably as i was prepared to absolutely detest it.



Charade67 said:


> My Christmas present.



Didn't se it either until Metro posted below, sweeeeet present.  Very few of my vehicles haven't been black. Always told they tend to command a higher trade, apparantly desireable.  I'd like to think mine makes me look thinner hahahaha



Lynne G said:


> Yep, a little cooler then past days when we first arrived.
> 
> View attachment 290493
> Foggy start, but lots of rides done with little wait.  Sun in full now, but cool.  Loving it.



Almost looked like a light snow lol


----------



## schumigirl

Todd, love car shows so that looks fun.....never been to an auction like that before........we loved going to classic car shows on LI when we were there.......my cousins husband is a car fanatic, so we kinda wandered around on our own as everyone else was bored.......lol.......hope it’s fun though! 

MonyK........you did is coming home already! Well, hope she enjoyed it immensely..........

Lynne, nice fog picture..........too busy for me this time of year......but hope you’re having a lovely time with young family...........

Oh that’s cold Janet.........we are at 0c tonight.........it’s cold. Snow forecast but it is falling elsewhere......

A nice JD will chill you down......or a corona......was it corona in the package.......forgot to ask you earlier.......lol.....I like Black cars too......although ours right now is classed as Tenorite Grey.......in certain lights it looks black, in others it looks grey,........but like this one! Last one was magnetite black......stunning car! Love this one too......but can’t get too attached to it as we usually keep our cars 3 Years, but this one is 2 years old next week........and Tom is hankering after looking for a new one.......so off to the Mercedes showroom in the New Year.........will see what happens, I’d be happy to keep this one 4 years......love it!


I just discovered we have a cooking forum on the Dis.......been here since 07 and never knew!! It’s very quiet though doesn’t seem to have much traffic........

Spent the night watching classic black and white Sherlock Holmes movies......nothing else on. 

Bed soon for us.........


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone.  Today marked the official end of vacation. I had to go back to work.  After work I stopped by my local Hallmark store. It has been a tradition of mine to go to Hallmark the day after Christmas and buy ornaments when they go on sale. I didn’t make it yesterday becasue of the car shopping. Most of the good ornaments had been sold, but I did manage to find a Spiderman for B, a Batman for dh, a Wonder Woman for me, and, much to my surprise, they had one Harry Potter Gringotts bank left. I keep buying the HP ornaments even though they are too big for my tree. I wish I had a mantle to put them on.
I also had to stop by the jeweler today. When we arrived in the Orlando airport last week i noticed one of the prongs on my engagement ring was damaged. I took the ring off and kept it in the safe during our vacation. They recommended I have all the prongs repaired due to the age of the ring.

Lynne - Looks like you are having a great vacation. We sort of had taco Tuesday yesterday. We stopped at a Tex Mex place that  we don’t have in our area.

Metro - We did Holiday Hell week at WDW back in 2015.It wasn’t nearly as bad as I was expecting. I think it was because we figured out how to work the early entry, fast passes, and the park app to our best advantage. I don’t know why my car pic has disappeared. It is a dark blue Honda Civic.

Chuckers - It’s good to see the countdowns again. Vacation is getting so close. I like the Spinal Tap reference.

Buckeev - Yes, it’s a Civic. It’s going to take me a while to get used to it. My last car was a 2003. This car has a lot more bells and whistles. 

Keisha - I’m going to try to give this new doctor a chance, but I’m still not sure. The car is actually a very dark blue. It’s a lot easier to see in person. Honda calls it Cosmic Blue.

It’s almost time to get some dinner. Maybe one of these days we will get to the grocery store.

Thanks everyone for the congrats on the car. I think I am already in love.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> Congratulations Charade.  Nice looking car.  Hope you have many miles driving it.
> 
> Had to get some sweets to tide over to dinner.  Tried to change to earlier time, nothing available in the park this whole day.  Hello crowds.
> 
> Actually liking the weather.  No rain and not too hot not too cold.
> 
> May hit the Springs later tonight.  Seems Goofy is calling little one’s sweet tooth.  Well, that and some other stores.  Time has flown and tomorrow is our last day with the Mouse.  No matter, we will be hanging with Harry for the weekend.


Any chance you'll be at Universal tomorrow?  If so, let me know if you want to meet up in person.  I'm hitting the parks solo because apparently I didn't learn from last year's December 30th nightmare with crowds.  I tell myself that I'll do better since I'm not even going to attempt the HP areas after 10am this time.


Any other Homies in the house possibly going tomorrow?


----------



## kohlby

Merry Christmas everyone!  Yep, I'm late.  It's the story of my life these days.  We had a nice quiet Christmas.  Nothing amazing.  Nothing bad.  So, it works!

Congrats on the car Charade!  My husband drives a Civic.  I think his might be a 2011 though.


Edited to add: Happy New Year y'all!  Now I won't be late on that.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, seven days with building crowds at the Mouse have passed.  Sniff, cannot believe 8 days have passed since we arrived.  

But, on a happy note, Harry is calling, and with some express pass help, we will brave the crowds some more, and hope to say hello to Kohlby all today.  An Irish meal on tap for dinner.  Hello RPR, we will swing by a Spring then see ya soon.

Hey homies!  Throw back a favorite drink, it is Thursday!  Good Morning!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Thursday... I guess...

I get back to work after being off for 5 days to find that someone stole my coffee mug out of my office. While it doesn't sound like a big thing, it was a Grumpy mug from Disneyland Paris that I got on my 50th Birthday trip. I am SO pissed I can think straight right now.

I hope everyone else is having a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all........

Sorry about your mug Chuckers........we still have mementos from our very first visit to DLP in 1992.......we went for a week, just about a month before we got married and bought some lovely little things......would hate to lose them, especially as many haven't been in circulation for many years......so even more annoying if someone stole your mug!!! 



Had the quietest visit to a grocery store this morning......it was so different to the madness before Christmas......

But, we are 0c again.......freezing in any temperature!! 

DH is mixing up a pitcher of Sangria as I type........well, it`s Christmas! Making the most of it when we can........

We have a massive campaign thing over here in the UK where people agree to do Dry January.......you don't drink any alcohol at all during the month of January......the whole month........4 weeks.........31 days......yep, its a long month!!  But, it`s supposed to help your system after the exuberances of the festive season.......so we did it last year and have signed up again along with some of our friends.......the real party animals wouldn't do it.......easy peasy really......

Have a good Thursday.........


----------



## Chuckers

Thanks @schumigirl I am just so sad about it.. but I'll get over it, it's really only a "thing". I just don't understand why someone would steal it. I'm hoping it was 'borrowed' and it will be returned at some point.


----------



## Chuckers

*10!*


The number of Canadian provinces
The Roman numeral for 10 is 'X' - which looks like 2 'V's, which happens to be the Roman numeral 5.
10 plagues were inflected upon Egypt in Exodus 7-12
Jews observe Ten Days of Repentance beginning on Rosh Hashana and ending on Yom Kippur
In Hinduism, Lord Vishnu appeared on Earth in 10 incarnations
Most countries issue coins and bills with a denomination of 10
10 track and field events make up a Decathalon
10 was a popular movie by Blake Edwards in 1979
There are 10 official inkblots in the Rorschach Ink Blot Test
The official Snellen Chart (Eye chart) uses 10 different letters
Number Ten (also called Ella) is a character in the book series _Lorien Legacies_. The sixth book, _The Fate of Ten_, is named after her. I am currently reading this series, I am on the second book 'The Power of Six'. The first book, 'I am Number 4' was made into a movie.. it bombed, but I liked it enough to read the book.
10 of something is called a 'decade' - most commonly used for the number of years

While I actually only have 10 days until I leave for Universal Orlando, it feels like it's a decade away!!!







(I was going to use the following image, but I don't know how many people would get it)


----------



## Charade67

I got it.


----------



## macraven

_Every one knows Bo.......
After all these years, she is still a looker.....

_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Every one knows Bo.......
> After all these years, she is still a looker.....
> 
> _



Yes, she's still attractive!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, I’m old enough to know Bo........


It is perishing here.......we’re at -3 right now.......too cold for me........had planned to walk round to our village pub tonight.......but will leave it for another night, too cold to go out.......will make another pitcher of sangria instead.........snow predicted for tomorrow........

Sitting watching Back to the Future 3 right now.........love it!

Strangely had cold dinner of shrimp and Parma ham with miniature rosemary bread rolls.......nice! DS had home made mac n cheese.........lush! 

Will have some snacks later.......lots of chips and dips around.


----------



## Chuckers

It's 9 degrees here, -1 with wind chill. Frostbite weather... so cold the wind goes through my gloves.


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, Erie, PA, went over 65 inches in Xmas storm, likely another 10 tomorrow.  They are over 100 inches for the month so far BTW jik anyone is keeping track.  Blame it on the lake being so warm, not freezing over.

It was a whopping 1 degree when i woke up @ 6 am with the mr. Pulled covers back over my head, did it all over @ 8 am & temps hadn't budged. Not out of single digits yet.  I cancelled today  & set up my bills to pay early.  Working on NYE menu, firming up stuff for upcoming trip. Snagged the Hyatt attached to PIT on Priceline for 1/3rd regular price, nice to just walk over in the am. Still not sure if staying our last night in Daytona or near the MCO>. Weird not to have something booked but room at the inn doesn't seem to be an issue with the areas so overbuilt with hotels lol.



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  Today marked the official end of vacation. I had to go back to work.  After work I stopped by my local Hallmark store. It has been a tradition of mine to go to Hallmark the day after Christmas and buy ornaments when they go on sale. I didn’t make it yesterday becasue of the car shopping. Most of the good ornaments had been sold, but I did manage to find a Spiderman for B, a Batman for dh, a Wonder Woman for me, and, much to my surprise, they had one Harry Potter Gringotts bank left. I keep buying the HP ornaments even though they are too big for my tree. I wish I had a mantle to put them on.
> I also had to stop by the jeweler today. When we arrived in the Orlando airport last week i noticed one of the prongs on my engagement ring was damaged. I took the ring off and kept it in the safe during our vacation. They recommended I have all the prongs repaired due to the age of the ring.
> 
> Lynne - Looks like you are having a great vacation. We sort of had taco Tuesday yesterday. We stopped at a Tex Mex place that  we don’t have in our area.
> 
> Metro - We did Holiday Hell week at WDW back in 2015.It wasn’t nearly as bad as I was expecting. I think it was because we figured out how to work the early entry, fast passes, and the park app to our best advantage. I don’t know why my car pic has disappeared. It is a dark blue Honda Civic.
> 
> Chuckers - It’s good to see the countdowns again. Vacation is getting so close. I like the Spinal Tap reference.
> 
> Buckeev - Yes, it’s a Civic. It’s going to take me a while to get used to it. My last car was a 2003. This car has a lot more bells and whistles.
> 
> Keisha - I’m going to try to give this new doctor a chance, but I’m still not sure. The car is actually a very dark blue. It’s a lot easier to see in person. Honda calls it Cosmic Blue.
> 
> It’s almost time to get some dinner. Maybe one of these days we will get to the grocery store.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congrats on the car. I think I am already in love.



Yikes, good thing you caught the ring issue.  ever check ebay for the hallmark ornaments?


Chuckers said:


> Happy Thursday... I guess...
> 
> I get back to work after being off for 5 days to find that someone stole my coffee mug out of my office. While it doesn't sound like a big thing, it was a Grumpy mug from Disneyland Paris that I got on my 50th Birthday trip. I am SO pissed I can think straight right now.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a great day



Low down dirty deed.  A pox on the culprit.  I mean, seriously, who steals a 'used' grumpy coffee mug?  I'd feel the same re sentimental value of it.  Hope it magically materializes back on your desk



macraven said:


> _Every one knows Bo.......
> After all these years, she is still a looker.....
> 
> _



Lol i thought exactly the same thing re the Bo s . Linda Evans of same era went overboard on her mush, same with Joan Collins but Bo must have some darn good genes that need little maintenance.

Looks like I'm bating cleanup, leave on 9th for our quickie get away.


----------



## Lynne G

Rotten thief of your mug Chuckers.  

Missed Kohlby, and no room assigned yet.  So, watched some animals do tricks and ready for the simpsons.  Hope all has a better day and that mug thief has returned the mug.

Cool night, crowds are here too, so weaving and Express pass using before a good dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Lovely evening.


----------



## macraven

_Waaa....  Waaa....

I want to be there too!!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Brr cold here too!
And I remember Bo as well...
Chickens all tucked in with extra straw in coop and run. Attempted to pile it against walls to help block more wind (run is wrapped in heavy plastic) but the lil monsters gleefully jumped into piles and started scratching away..  it's why I don't need to rake or spread stuff in garden beds. Those lil monsters are far more efficient at scattering a pile...

DD had an adventure yesterday. Kitten got stuck up in her car by headlight- thought it had gotten scared away when they attempted to get it out before work, she didn't hear it crying anymore. Got to work and heard it again.  Clocked in and told leaders, called security and they were finally able to get it out- unharmed just scared!. Apparently she and her friend (who was getting off 2hours after DD started) took turns holding the thing in her car until off shift friend could take it. Leaders said it was ok. But she took the thing home last night (no pets in housing!) because they didn't know what else to do! Got a text @5:30 this am with a pic of kitty playing and caption "someone got up early".  Arrangements made and kitty going with coworker. But DD face timed me today holding the baby (and sneezing) -no we are NOT coming home with a kitten lol!

Ugh I need to pack! But the fire is so delightful...

Stay warm peeps!


----------



## Lynne G

That is so scary MonyK.  This time of year I make noise when I go to my car early in the morning.  Have found neighbor cat sleeping in my engine before.  So scared I would find a fried cat.  Thankfully, has not happened.  Though have been scared when it popped out from under the car.  

We all decided to get out of the parks and go for a swim.  

Good food eaten at Finnegins.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on here. I’m off tomorrow, so I may do a little shopping. I got a nice cash gift from the therapists I work for.

Kohlby - This is our third Civic. We bought the first when dh’s Accord was totaled. The second was given to us by my mother-in-law when she became unable to drive due to declining health. We have become very Honda loyal.

Lynne - Your pictures are making me want to go back to Orlando. I think our next trip is planned for the year after WDW opens the Star Wars section.

Chuckers - Sorry about the mug. I hope whoever took it has a change of heart and returns it.

Schumi - Negative 3? Yikes! I guess I can’t really complain about our temps.

Keisha - I am very greatful I noticed the ring. I can’t remember if I mentioned it or not, but the diamond in my ring came from dh’s grandmother’s engagement ring. I would feel horrible if I ever lost it. I have looked at ebay for ornaments, but usually the ones I want are higher than the original price. Our local Hallmark used to have them at 50% off the day after Christmas, but this year it was only 40%.

Monykalyn - So glad to hear the kitty is okay. I need to remember to tap on the car before going anywhere. We have some free roaming cats in our neighborhood.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Monykalyn

@Chuckers - hope that mug is returned! If you want- I can look for a grumpy mug when I go-I don't remember if you said you were doing the Mouse on your trip? I know it won't be the same sentimental value mug but I did see a cute grumpy mug in November...

Decided to pedicure toes before packing...think I'm mostly packed now. Trying to not take bigger suitcase as it's gotta fit into DD's car for drive home...


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> @Chuckers - hope that mug is returned! If you want- I can look for a grumpy mug when I go-I don't remember if you said you were doing the Mouse on your trip? I know it won't be the same sentimental value mug but I did see a cute grumpy mug in November...
> 
> Decided to pedicure toes before packing...think I'm mostly packed now. Trying to not take bigger suitcase as it's gotta fit into DD's car for drive home...




Thank you Monykalyn, I will be doing a day at Disney World on this trip. I already have 5 or 6 different Grumpy Mugs. This one was just from Paris  Guess I'll just have to go back!


----------



## schumigirl

It’s not so much cats where we are as foxes........we used to have a really tame fox that would come around......I know, I know......considered vermin, but this one was so cute......even the farmer next to us was quite entranced with her.......always wary of wild animals though. Even cats. Hope you don’t inherit a kitten MonyK.........

Charade,mi should say that’s -3 in Celsius........still blooming cold......went down to -5 last night.......cold in any temperatures! 



Driveway looks white but no snow this morning so far, hope it stays that way as DS is leaving for work in around 30 minutes.......his car is in the garage so he won’t have to defrost it before setting off......

Little bit of shopping today......not much planned. Just checked my phone and I’ve got a text from 2 friends calling me boring because we’re not going to another friends New Years Eve party.........lol........might be dull, but we kinda like to be home for that.......just us.......we go out for dinner then nice quiet evening. Sounds good to me......

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Friday!!! WEEKEND TIME!!! 3 DAYS OFF!!

@schumigirl I would LOVE to have a pet fox! They're such beautiful animals! Even a wild one that I could feed would work. 

@Monykalyn I really enjoy kittens.. I've had 4 cats and missed the kitten stage of the last two. It makes me want to go and get another (which would make 5 cats in the house right now - My 2, the roommates' 2 monsters, and a kitten), but thinking of the REALLY sharp kitten claws shredding my legs again reminds why I WON'T run out and pick one up.


----------



## Chuckers

*9!*


In American Baseball, there are 9 players on the field, 9 innings in a game, and 9 is the designation of the player in the right field (with 1 being the pitcher)
Any number who's digits can be added together, and the result's digits, until a single digit is left will be divisible by 9 if that single digit is 9:
482729235601 × 9 = 4344563120409 (4 + 3 + 4 + 4 + 5 + 6 + 3 + 1 + 2 + 0 + 4 + 0 + 9 = 45; 4 + 5 = 9)

Prices that end in a 9 are perceived to be lower than what they are, i.e. consumers see $1.69 as closer to $1 than $2. This is called Psychological Pricing
In the Vaisheshika branch of Hindu Philosophy, there are nine universal substances or elements: Earth, Water, Air, Fire, Ether, Time, Space, Soul, and Mind
In Norse Mythology, the universe is divided into nine worlds which are all connected by the world tree - Yggdrasil
There are 9 circles of hell in Dante's _Inferno_
9 is the atomic number of florine
Most importantly, IT'S SINGLE DIGIT DAY DANCE TIME!!!!


I'll do my Single Digit Day Dance when I am home.. alone... with the blinds down...


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Gloomy and cool here in Orlando but it's Friday so I'm cool with it. Gonna spend the next three days goofing off around the house and might get the crock pot out again.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Chuckers

Metro West said:


> Morning all! Gloomy and cool here in Orlando but it's Friday so I'm cool with it. Gonna spend the next three days goofing off around the house and might get the crock pot out again.
> 
> Have a great weekend!




Make sure that the weather in Orlando is good in 9 days!!!


----------



## Chuckers

I just bought my ticket for Disney World! WEEEE!


----------



## macraven

_Now you can make your fast pass for the motherland

Which park will you be doing?_


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _Now you can make your fast pass for the motherland
> 
> Which park will you be doing?_



I'm starting at Animal Kingdom and then going to the Magic Kingdom... how can I make fast pass reservations since I only have a paper ticket?


----------



## Chuckers

Never mind.. I figured it out  and what I want, doesn't have any FP's available.. naturally.. I'll hit Pandora at rope drop tho


----------



## Lynne G

Yep cool and light rain morning.  Quick  with Fallon, even quicker with a Mummy.  Then the awe of Potter drawing the very long quick line.  Ah, still a good trip.


----------



## buckeev

Well boys-n-gurls, seems like this NYr's trip was never meant to be.  We booked, rebooked and rescheduled several times but I finally gave up yesterday and "canceled" everything. We have all had horrible colds with wall-shaking coughs and even with meds and SHOTS-(you know I was desperate to get SHOTS!)- it is just so slow to leave our systems. Flights, WD and USO rooms,-(with AP rate to boot!),  TS ressies rental cars ...everything. Even had "free" house-sitters set up for the next 10 days. Such is life sometimes. Good news is,as soon as I can lift a hammer, I'm headed to South Texas to do some work at Mom's house and hopefully give her a little TLC. 
Spring break trip maybe? Mar 9-17...or thereabouts...Anybody going then?


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Well boys-n-gurls, seems like this NYr's trip was never meant to be.  We booked, rebooked and rescheduled several times but I finally gave up yesterday and "canceled" everything. We have all had horrible colds with wall-shaking coughs and even with meds and SHOTS-(you know I was desperate to get SHOTS!)- it is just so slow to leave our systems. Flights, WD and USO rooms,-(with AP rate to boot!),  TS ressies rental cars ...everything. Even had "free" house-sitters set up for the next 10 days. Such is life sometimes. Good news is,as soon as I can lift a hammer, I'm headed to South Texas to do some work at Mom's house and hopefully give her a little TLC.
> Spring break trip maybe? Mar 9-17...or thereabouts...Anybody going then?



Sorry you’re trip has been cancelled........  That sucks! Colds can make you feel so bad.......I think folk can underestimate how bad you can be with a cold.......and those coughs!! Not nice.......but, hope you’re all feeling back to normal soon..........

We’re going in March too .........we arrive March 14th till 24th........  decided we couldn’t wait till May so slipped in another trip then......never been at Mardi Gras.........


----------



## Chuckers

buckeev said:


> Well boys-n-gurls, seems like this NYr's trip was never meant to be.  We booked, rebooked and rescheduled several times but I finally gave up yesterday and "canceled" everything. We have all had horrible colds with wall-shaking coughs and even with meds and SHOTS-(you know I was desperate to get SHOTS!)- it is just so slow to leave our systems. Flights, WD and USO rooms,-(with AP rate to boot!),  TS ressies rental cars ...everything. Even had "free" house-sitters set up for the next 10 days. Such is life sometimes. Good news is,as soon as I can lift a hammer, I'm headed to South Texas to do some work at Mom's house and hopefully give her a little TLC.
> Spring break trip maybe? Mar 9-17...or thereabouts...Anybody going then?




I'm sorry your trip was canceled. I can seriously relate. Feel better and now you can look forward to a new trip.. with a new countdown...


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Well boys-n-gurls, seems like this NYr's trip was never meant to be.  We booked, rebooked and rescheduled several times but I finally gave up yesterday and "canceled" everything. We have all had horrible colds with wall-shaking coughs and even with meds and SHOTS-(you know I was desperate to get SHOTS!)- it is just so slow to leave our systems. Flights, WD and USO rooms,-(with AP rate to boot!),  TS ressies rental cars ...everything. Even had "free" house-sitters set up for the next 10 days. Such is life sometimes. Good news is,as soon as I can lift a hammer, I'm headed to South Texas to do some work at Mom's house and hopefully give her a little TLC.
> Spring break trip maybe? Mar 9-17...or thereabouts...Anybody going then?




Makes me want to cry reading your post

Sad that your trip is off as you and the fam were looking for a fun together time 

But, you can rebook for early spring and weather will be better in Orlando 

Agree that it would be crummy to do a trip with many sickies
You would probably not be able to enjoy the vacation With many feeling lousy

Hopefully you will be able to snag good room rates for March!

Helping mom is so good of you !


----------



## Chuckers

I just bought the soundtrack to The Greatest Showman and I can't stop listening to it! 

I may do something really stupid this weekend... go to Six Flags for the end of the Christmas Celebration... it's supposed to be in the single digits temperature-wise.. and some of the coasters are open.. The park is open from 2 pm to 9 pm from now to 1/1. I *will* freeze my butt off if I do go... but then I can say 'I've done it'


----------



## Chuckers

Actually, I just looked at the Six Flags Website.. good thing I did.. 'Due to the cold temperatures, Six Flags is closed for the season'


----------



## Chuckers

Well, NOW I feel like I am ready for my vacation.. I just made a dining reservation for 4:30 on Sunday at Mythos. Just can't get that WDW planning out of my system.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear NYC trip off, but a spring trip sounds just as good to be with USO.

 

Eek, heard closing Express line after we got in it.  Over 300 minutes for stand by and arihnd 35 to 40 for us.


----------



## macraven

_At least you got in the line before it was closed off!_


----------



## Charade67

Dh has bought furniture that we have to assemble. (HELP ME!!)

Schumi - I did the conversion and we are having roughly the same temperatures. Still too cold for me though.

Buckeev - So sorry you had to cancel your trip. Hopefully everyone will be feeling better soon.

Chuckers - Smart move to make a reservation. When we arrived at Mythos there was a 40-45 minute wait. (We had a reservation.)  I watched in amusement as people were getting angry and frustrated. Hmm...this is only the #1 rated theme park restaurant in one of the busiest weeks of the year. What do you expect without a reservation?

Lynne - Is that Kong? I don’t think that ride is worth a 300 minute wait. It was 130 when we were there.

Gotta get back to the furniture.


----------



## Charade67

We have a TV stand. The TV should arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 I don't think it would be a real vacation with out at least 1 ADR


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it was Kong and I agree Charade.

Well, it is our last full day.  

Last night saw the parade so tonight going to brave the castle light show.

I may do a trip report just on the parade.  Is that okay Mac?   

We have been having fun , even if the weather has not been the warmest.

 

Wake up homies it is Saturday!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yep, it was Kong and I agree Charade.
> 
> Well, it is our last full day.
> 
> Last night saw the parade so tonight going to brave the castle light show.
> 
> I may do a trip report just on the parade.  Is that okay Mac?
> 
> We have been having fun , even if the weather has not been the warmest.
> 
> View attachment 291035
> 
> Wake up homies it is Saturday!


_Sure!

Love to see you do a report on the parade 

Trip report forum is for all types of trip sharing _


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .



Morning Mac and Lynne.

Lynne hope you and your kiddos have a great last full day at Universal. Would love to see your trip report on the parade.

Buckeev sending Mummy dust your way so everyone gets well soon so you all can plan another trip to Universal.

Where’s Chuckers with his morning countdown?

Have been busy this Christmas season.  Trees are coming down slowly now and other decorations are getting packed to put away. I love the Christmas decorations. They make the house so bright and cheerful. Oh well. Will trade them for the Florida sun in a few days.

Off for an appointment.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Robo.........lovely to see you post......it`s been a while......hope you and all your family had a wonderful Christmas........


Been a funny old day today.......went out early to get some grocery shopping so we don't need to go out for the next few days.......stores were empty.....was a real pleasure to shop for what little we needed.......

Got house all tidied and cleaned what was needing doing.......

Been watching Despicable Me 2 in the background this afternoon......better than we remembered it........

No plans tonight........it`s cold, but not freezing.....quiet night in again........

Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


----------



## kohlby

Hello all.  Not much going on right now -  today's plans revolve around cleaning up a bit.  The post-Christmas clutter is in full force.  Hubby decided to do some painting so there's more clutter than usual too.  We are seeing School of Rock tonight in Orlando.  Hoping tourist traffic isn't too bad over in that direction.

Lynne-  We haven't made the parade ourselves yet.  We tend to go late morning and then are ready to leave before the parade.  Or, we go after work which means missing the parade.  I'm hoping to catch it this year but am not sure if we'll have the chance.  I'd love to read your parade report.  Good luck with the parks today.  Dec 30th was my worse park day for crowds ever - far worse than when I did the parks this year on the 28th.  Sounds like your express is helping you out quite a bit.  Now they just need an express path to walk through the parks and you'll be set!  (Hmmm . . . and an express bathroom line and express to get food . . . )

Buckeev - I hope y'all get better quickly.  On the plus side, you'll likely have better weather for your rescheduled trip.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Saturday All!

@Robo56 My countdown usually doesn't happen on weekend.. plus since I am not at work, I'm not bored and have things to do  But don't fear.. Next post  

@schumigirl I love the Despicable me movies. Even the third one was good... Mostly because of the Minions  

@kohlby Tell me how you liked School of Rock. I may see it if it comes up to Boston.


----------



## Chuckers

8!


The atomic number of Oxygen
All spiders have 8 legs. Orb Weaving Spiders, of the cosmopolitan family Areneidae have eight similar eyes
On most phones, the 8 key is associated with the letters T, U, and V, but on the BlackBerry it is the key for B, N, and X.
A byte is 8 bits
There are 8 furloughs in a mile
A true gazebo has 8 sides
There were 8 people on Noah's Ark
In Islam, there are 8 angels carrying the throne of Allah to Heaven
The Eight Immortals are Chinese demigods
In the 8 Queens Puzzle, the challenge is to arrange 8 queens on a chess board so that no queen may overtake another
In cooking, there are 8 pinches to a teaspoon
I can't WAIT to eat at Mythos in 8 days!


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo.........lovely to see you post......it`s been a while......hope you and all your family had a wonderful Christmas........




We had a great Christmas celebration with all the family Christmas Eve. Always nice to see the family all together. Lots of good food and laughter.

I was going to say, I hope your family had great Christmas, but I know they did. Your a great cook, wife, mum and hostess. Has been easy to arrive at this opinion by reading your posts and trip reports and meeting you last year. It is very easy to see the love and happiness in the smiles on your face, Toms and Kyles in your pictures.

Christmas is such a joyful time. I hope all our Sans family had a nice Christmas. Prayers for you all that the New Year blesses you and your families with good health, happiness and prosperity.




schumigirl said:


> Been a funny old day today.......went out early to get some grocery shopping so we don't need to go out for the next few days.......stores were empty.....was a real pleasure to shop for what little we needed.......
> 
> Got house all tidied and cleaned what was needing doing.......




Getting things orderly here slowly. Have a few more days to get things packed up and put away. The house seems so quiet after all the littles where here running around last week.

Keisha I scanned quickly back through a few posts and I think I remember reading that you had some family members who where ailing. Hope all are doing better now? I know in your posts you put on big shindigs for the holidays. Hope you had a lovely Christmas with your family.


----------



## agavegirl1

It is Saturday and the end of December which means I go to full time work starting Tuesday.  I will still be able to read posts but cannot sign in as our computers will block any unauthorized sites.  For those who don't know, I am a semi-retired CPA that currently does taxes for vacation money.  I am feeling a bit melancholy today.  I have been reading here to lift my spirits and lift them you did.

Charade, love the car and you did a great job on your "some assembly required" TV stand.  

Schumi, if you think -1 c is cold, I am at -9 f here.  BTW your trip report is awesome.

Chuckers, your single digit "happy dance" is a tradition with DH and I.  We put on our Charlie Brown Christmas CD every year and imitate the dancers.  That is his "signature move" and yes, we are old.

Lynne, it sounds like a wonderful albeit busy holiday trip.

Robo, nice to see you pop in.

Wishing all of you a Happy and prosperous New Year as I go quietly into overtime mode.  Gotta pay for that mega 16 day Orlando vacation somehow.

Wendy


----------



## Chuckers

@agavegirl1 

This is my other favorite dancer:


----------



## agavegirl1

@Chuckers I like to imitate the girl with her hands up moving her head side to side.  We ar weird, I know.


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> @Chuckers I like to imitate the girl with her hands up moving her head side to side.  We ar weird, I know.








Being weird is the new normal


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> We had a great Christmas celebration with all the family Christmas Eve. Always nice to see the family all together. Lots of good food and laughter.
> 
> I was going to say, I hope your family had great Christmas, but I know they did. Your a great cook, wife, mum and hostess. Has been easy to arrive at this opion by reading your posts and trip reports and meeting you last year. It is very easy to see the love and happiness in the smiles on your face, Toms and Kyles in your pictures.
> 
> Christmas is such a joyful time. I hope all our Sans family had a nice Christmas. Prayers for you all that the New Year blesses you and your families with good health, happiness and prosperity.
> 
> 
> Getting things orderly here slowly. Have a few more days to get things packed up and put away. The house seems so quiet after all the littles where here running around last week.
> 
> Keisha I scanned quickly back through a few posts and I think I remember reading that you had some family members who where ailing. Hope all are doing better now? I know in your posts you put on big shindigs for the holidays. Hope you had a lovely Christmas with your family.



Thank you Robo......you say the nicest things!! I’m glad you had a lovely holiday too with family.......such a special time........many good wishes to you too........and nice to see you on the trip report.......you’ve been missed! 



agavegirl1 said:


> It is Saturday and the end of December which means I go to full time work starting Tuesday.  I will still be able to read posts but cannot sign in as our computers will block any unauthorized sites.  For those who don't know, I am a semi-retired CPA that currently does taxes for vacation money.  I am feeling a bit melancholy today.  I have been reading here to lift my spirits and lift them you did.
> 
> Charade, love the car and you did a great job on your "some assembly required" TV stand.
> 
> Schumi, if you think -1 c is cold, I am at -9 f here.  BTW your trip report is awesome.
> 
> Chuckers, your single digit "happy dance" is a tradition with DH and I.  We put on our Charlie Brown Christmas CD every year and imitate the dancers.  That is his "signature move" and yes, we are old.
> 
> Lynne, it sounds like a wonderful albeit busy holiday trip.
> 
> Robo, nice to see you pop in.
> 
> Wishing all of you a Happy and prosperous New Year as I go quietly into overtime mode.  Gotta pay for that mega 16 day Orlando vacation somehow.
> 
> Wendy



Thanks! Glad you like it.......it really should be finished by now, it was only a week long!!! I’m getting there though........

Oh I know our cold is nothing like the cold in the US.......but it’s cold for over here.......we’re not used to it......worst recently was -10........few years back........the year we moved to this side of the country it went down to -20......I thought I wasn’t going to see the end of that one!!! I don’t do well in the cold........

Glad you’re feeling a bit more upbeat.......you had a terrible loss not so long ago......hope the holidays weren’t too hard.........


Watching the Avengers movie........age of ultra something or other........can you guess I’m not really paying attention.........DH likes them though........Chris Hemsworth is in it though.......

Think it’ll be an early night tonight........was up so early this morning.......can’t believe it’s New Years Eve tomorrow.......where has the year gone!


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> Being weird is the new normal


That would be her.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thank you so much Schumi for your kind thoughts.  It was a bit hard over the holiday after the death in the family.  DH's family seems to be drifting apart a bit.  My incredibly large family just grows and grows and we had a lovely holiday.  

Yes it is horribly cold here and DH and I frequently discuss other living arrangements this time of year.  Ahhh, some day, maybe Florida!


----------



## Monykalyn

Made it into the mouseland. Timing didn't work out to see DD today though. Currently waiting on seating for Liberty Tree Tavern. Snagged the adr a couple days ago and glad I did. Crowds insane! Prob gonna miss HM FP as restaurant running behind. Oh well! I bought a new HM mug as a just in case consolation prize lol.
Bit chilly but nothing like single degree temps at home. Have seepeople walking around in winter parkas, scarves etc.  it is not THAT cold people!
Sorry to hear about illness and cancelled trips!
And yay for single digit dance- the purple dancer is my fave too


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoyed some Potter.


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn After living in So. Fl for about 13 years, anything under 50 to a Floridian is freezing and time to break out the parkas  Meanwhile, tourists from the north are wearing t-shirts and shorts and calling us wimps


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Not much going on here today. I have spent most of the day doing all the laundry that has been ignored since we got home.

Robo - I need to take my tree down too. It shouldn’t bee to difficult since it is only 4.5 feet. I’m also planning on repacking all of our ornaments. I saw an idea on Pinterest I want to try. 

Kohlby - I like the idea of having an express pass for the bathrooms and for food. 

Agavegirl - My husband actually did almost all of the assembly. I just had to hold some pieces in place.  Tax season....I need to organize all of my medical bills.

Monykalyn - When I lived in Miami people started complaining that it was freezing if the temperature dropped into the low 70’s. I always enjoyed the break from the humidity.

Who has New Year’s Eve plans? I’ll be at home and probably asleep before the ball drops.


----------



## Lynne G

NYE plans. Flying home to below freezing weather.

Last night to view the other light show.  

 

We viewed from the bridge as castle area was closed for capacity and we like to be ahead of the crowds.

Night all.


----------



## Charade67

Awesome picture Lynne.


----------



## macraven

Tonight it is sand between your toes and tomorrow night it will be shoveling to get into your drive way

Safe flight back home !


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe Travels Lynne.
Made it to all our FP, made FP for pirates and big thunder (4th and 5th), and got 2 paper anytime FP from cm as well!  The fireworks are outstanding, and dessert petty worth it tonight. Ready for Epcot tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Have a safe flight home Lynne.......look forward to seeing all your pictures........the one above is fabulous!!!

Have fun MonyK...........


Last day of the year........plan to do absolutely nothing today.....breakfast was an easy bacon and croissants.......lunch is parma ham and shrimp with a little salad......dinner is the village pub........that's about it..........

This afternoon is sitting with laptop, watch some kind of movie.......chat to my two and just enjoy the day........

DS is back at work Tuesday........then it`s all back to normal.....and looking forward to March!!!! 

Have a lovely New Years Eve whatever you may be doing.........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Last Day of 2017! 

I have to work 11-6:30 today and 10 - 2 tomorrow! Yay! But that's okay.. all the money is going towards my vacation!  Next week, at this time, I shall be on a plane, in the air, and getting ready for fun!

It's -1 degrees and I have to bundle up to go out in a bit. 

To everyone traveling today, be safe!


----------



## Chuckers

*7!*


When rolling 2 6-sided dice, 7 has a 6 in 36 (or 1/6th) chance of coming up. The highest probability of any number. Also, the opposite sides of a die add up to 7 (1-6, 2-5, 3-4)
Each airplane in the Boeing line of airplanes is a 3 digit number starting and ending with a 7
In the game of Craps, a roll of 7 on the first roll is an immediate win for anyone betting on the Pass line
The original version of _'A Clockwork Orange' _is split into 3 sections of 7 chapters each
In _The Silmarillion _by Tolkien, there are seven Lords and Ladies of Valar and Feanor, a central character, has seven sons
George Carlin's most famous comedy routine is 'The Seven Words You Can't Say on Television'
In Astrology, Atlas has seven daughters in the Pleiades, also known as The Seven Sisters
There are 7 main islands in the mythical Atlantis
The atomic number of Nitrogen
7 in the movies: 
_Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs_
_Se7en_
_Seven Brides for Seven Brothers_
_The Magnificent Seven_
_The Seven Year Itch_
_The Seventh Voyage if Sinbad_


I have yet to see The Eight Voyage of Sinbad at Islands Of Adventure, I am going to have to do that in 7 days!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot to Chuckers for his countdown.

Beautiful and cool morning, all packed up, nice long breakfast and almost ready for some park time and milkshakes for lunch.  We all decided the only decent items to order from Toothsome are desserts.  Ate at Mythos, Finnegan’s and Lombards.  Rated them Mythos as having the best food, Finnegan’s second because it is always a favorite of ours and Lombards last.  While the food was okay, the wait staff was the slowest.  We won’t go back there again.


----------



## Robo56

agavegirl1 said:


> For those who don't know, I am a semi-retired CPA that currently does taxes for vacation money. I am feeling a bit melancholy today. I have been reading here to lift my spirits and lift them you did.



The season is gearing up for you then as a CPA. I have already started on some tax paperwork. Done until W2’s etc arrive later than pass it on to the CPA.

You and Chuckers had be smiling with the peanuts characters dancing.







Charade67 said:


> Robo - I need to take my tree down too. It shouldn’t bee to difficult since it is only 4.5 feet. I’m also planning on repacking all of our ornaments. I saw an idea on Pinterest I want to try.



I have two more trees to go. What did you see on Pinterest?



Charade67 said:


> Who has New Year’s Eve plans? I



Going to be a lazy day. Might go out for Chinese food for lunch. Then snacks and movies this evening. There are numberous local events going on, but we have never been New Years Eve revelers.......For those going out tonight.....stay safe, warm, and have a designated driver if drinking......now you have heard from Nana go have fun.



Lynne G said:


> NYE plans. Flying home to below freezing weather.



Lynne pretty pic on the Castle. Have a safe flight home. Look forward to more pics of your vacation.


----------



## agavegirl1

Lynne, what a beautiful picture!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy New Year's Eve all!  Does Charlie Brown have a rump shaking character that drops it to the floor?  Baby got back nwahahaha as if

First of my guests arrive around 2 pm, majority will hopefully depart after midnight lol

Bring out food in stages.  Appetizers first, chicken wings (go Steelers!) pastas & taters next, then the pork/kliebassa/kraut around 10 pm.  Then they are on their own



Monykalyn said:


> Brr cold here too!
> And I remember Bo as well...
> Chickens all tucked in with extra straw in coop and run. Attempted to pile it against walls to help block more wind (run is wrapped in heavy plastic) but the lil monsters gleefully jumped into piles and started scratching away..  it's why I don't need to rake or spread stuff in garden beds. Those lil monsters are far more efficient at scattering a pile...
> 
> DD had an adventure yesterday. Kitten got stuck up in her car by headlight- thought it had gotten scared away when they attempted to get it out before work, she didn't hear it crying anymore. Got to work and heard it again.  Clocked in and told leaders, called security and they were finally able to get it out- unharmed just scared!. Apparently she and her friend (who was getting off 2hours after DD started) took turns holding the thing in her car until off shift friend could take it. Leaders said it was ok. But she took the thing home last night (no pets in housing!) because they didn't know what else to do! Got a text @5:30 this am with a pic of kitty playing and caption "someone got up early".  Arrangements made and kitty going with coworker. But DD face timed me today holding the baby (and sneezing) -no we are NOT coming home with a kitten lol!
> 
> Ugh I need to pack! But the fire is so delightful...
> 
> Stay warm peeps!



So glad that story ended well.  No outdoor kitties here, coyotes would eat them.  Only foxes are 2 legged variety haha.  So glad to see they are actively writing citations/arresting folks for animal cruelty if leaving pets out longer than 30 minutes here.  It is absolutely frigid.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on here. I’m off tomorrow, so I may do a little shopping. I got a nice cash gift from the therapists I work for.
> 
> Kohlby - This is our third Civic. We bought the first when dh’s Accord was totaled. The second was given to us by my mother-in-law when she became unable to drive due to declining health. We have become very Honda loyal.
> 
> Lynne - Your pictures are making me want to go back to Orlando. I think our next trip is planned for the year after WDW opens the Star Wars section.
> 
> Chuckers - Sorry about the mug. I hope whoever took it has a change of heart and returns it.
> 
> Schumi - Negative 3? Yikes! I guess I can’t really complain about our temps.
> 
> Keisha - I am very greatful I noticed the ring. I can’t remember if I mentioned it or not, but the diamond in my ring came from dh’s grandmother’s engagement ring. I would feel horrible if I ever lost it. I have looked at ebay for ornaments, but usually the ones I want are higher than the original price. Our local Hallmark used to have them at 50% off the day after Christmas, but this year it was only 40%.
> 
> Monykalyn - So glad to hear the kitty is okay. I need to remember to tap on the car before going anywhere. We have some free roaming cats in our neighborhood.
> 
> Good night everyone.



Cherish that ring, how special 



Chuckers said:


> Never mind.. I figured it out  and what I want, doesn't have any FP's available.. naturally.. I'll hit Pandora at rope drop tho



Keep checking up to the last minute.  Did u make FP for AK or save for MK?



buckeev said:


> Well boys-n-gurls, seems like this NYr's trip was never meant to be.  We booked, rebooked and rescheduled several times but I finally gave up yesterday and "canceled" everything. We have all had horrible colds with wall-shaking coughs and even with meds and SHOTS-(you know I was desperate to get SHOTS!)- it is just so slow to leave our systems. Flights, WD and USO rooms,-(with AP rate to boot!),  TS ressies rental cars ...everything. Even had "free" house-sitters set up for the next 10 days. Such is life sometimes. Good news is,as soon as I can lift a hammer, I'm headed to South Texas to do some work at Mom's house and hopefully give her a little TLC.
> Spring break trip maybe? Mar 9-17...or thereabouts...Anybody going then?



Sorry, hard to cancel a trip, stinks even when it makes sense,



Lynne G said:


> Sorry to hear NYC trip off, but a spring trip sounds just as good to be with USO.
> 
> View attachment 290905
> 
> Eek, heard closing Express line after we got in it.  Over 300 minutes for stand by and arihnd 35 to 40 for us.



Huh? Is that of the it's the end of the night closure of express or the it's so busy, so sad too bad variety?

Welcome home?  Doesn't have quite the ring to it lol



schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo.........lovely to see you post......it`s been a while......hope you and all your family had a wonderful Christmas........
> 
> 
> Been a funny old day today.......went out early to get some grocery shopping so we don't need to go out for the next few days.......stores were empty.....was a real pleasure to shop for what little we needed.......
> 
> Got house all tidied and cleaned what was needing doing.......
> 
> Been watching Despicable Me 2 in the background this afternoon......better than we remembered it........
> 
> No plans tonight........it`s cold, but not freezing.....quiet night in again........
> 
> Hope your Saturday is a good one..........



I've yet to sit all the way thru 3.  Watched Bright on Netflix last night.  Now, that was one odd movie.



Robo56 said:


> We had a great Christmas celebration with all the family Christmas Eve. Always nice to see the family all together. Lots of good food and laughter.
> 
> I was going to say, I hope your family had great Christmas, but I know they did. Your a great cook, wife, mum and hostess. Has been easy to arrive at this opinion by reading your posts and trip reports and meeting you last year. It is very easy to see the love and happiness in the smiles on your face, Toms and Kyles in your pictures.
> 
> Christmas is such a joyful time. I hope all our Sans family had a nice Christmas. Prayers for you all that the New Year blesses you and your families with good health, happiness and prosperity.
> 
> 
> Getting things orderly here slowly. Have a few more days to get things packed up and put away. The house seems so quiet after all the littles where here running around last week.
> 
> Keisha I scanned quickly back through a few posts and I think I remember reading that you had some family members who where ailing. Hope all are doing better now? I know in your posts you put on big shindigs for the holidays. Hope you had a lovely Christmas with your family.



Was thinking of you as you hadn't posted for some time.  Glad to hear yo had a great time enjoying the family!

Yes, my poor mom has suffered a series of strokes on both sides of brain. Limited usage of hand & no longer able to transfer to her chair without a lift.  You know what a big issue that is, really is bothering her.  At times the alzheimer forgetfulness is a blessing.  She still has her spirit and humor but says & looks just visibly tired wore out. It can truly be hell to get old.




agavegirl1 said:


> Thank you so much Schumi for your kind thoughts.  It was a bit hard over the holiday after the death in the family.  DH's family seems to be drifting apart a bit.  My incredibly large family just grows and grows and we had a lovely holiday.
> 
> Yes it is horribly cold here and DH and I frequently discuss other living arrangements this time of year.  Ahhh, some day, maybe Florida!



Condolences on your loss. 



Robo56 said:


> The season is gearing up for you then as a CPA. I have already started on some tax paperwork. Done until W2’s etc arrive later than pass it on to the CPA.
> 
> You and Chuckers had be smiling with the peanuts characters dancing.
> 
> View attachment 291241
> 
> I have two more trees to go. What did you see on Pinterest?
> 
> Going to be a lazy day. Might go out for Chinese food for lunch. Then snacks and movies this evening. There are numberous local events going on, but we have never been New Years Eve revelers.......For those going out tonight.....stay safe, warm, and have a designated driver if drinking......now you have heard from Nana go have fun.
> 
> Lynne pretty pic on the Castle. Have a safe flight home. Look forward to more pics of your vacation.



Not a CPA but do taxes on mostly volunteer basis for the elderly.  have cut back dramatically over the years, mostly due to what i perceive as entitled 'rich' people abusing the system trying to get complicated returns done gratis.  Not what the program was designed to be IMO.

Anyway, with the big federal tax change on tap, wanted to pay our RE taxes early for the double deduction.  No cigar!  Verified if you have no bill in hand for 2018, you cannot claim it.  Well you can but good luck with an audit.


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, our last 2 rides were the train (see how lovely the decor is) and the old potter ride with Harry.

Yes Keisha, closed for capacity and not closing.  Longest Express line was 60 minutes.  Sigh, it is that time of year.  Yes we do Hell Week, and yes we had fun.  So sorry to hear your mom not doing well.  Does indeed stink to get old.  

Nice to hear Robo, Agave, Mac, Keisha, Charade, Schumi and Chuckers all had a great Christmas.

Quick ride to the airport and no lines anywhere.  Now the long wait, but we would rather have that then stressing to be on time.  

Have an awesome New Year’s Eve homies!


----------



## macraven

_It always sucks when a vacation ends

Safe travels for you Lynne 



Hope no snow piled up on your car if you drove to the airport (up north that is)_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Today has been a day of laundry and reorganizing Christmas stuff. We have no plans for tonight. It’s too cold for me to be out anyway.

Robo - I have 2 of these ornament boxes.




In the past I have just wrapped ornaments in tissue paper and put one in each slot. It’s always been kind of a pain since I have to unwrap everything to see what it is, and the tissue is always tearing. What I saw on Pinterest is to use small Solo cups in each slot and put the ornaments inside the cups.










I have come to the conclusion that we have way too many ornaments. I have a large plastic tote that is full of Hallmark ornaments.

Safe travels to Lynne.
Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Metro West

Chuckers said:


> Make sure that the weather in Orlando is good in 9 days!!!


 I'll do my best..it's gonna be COLD as you know what towards the end of the week. 

Came in to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Got my ticket for the Mecum Auction today...going Saturday and can't wait! I've watched the auctions on television but now I get to experience it in person!

Be safe tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

I just posted an almost identical picture today Lynne......how funny! Safe journey home........

Todd, glad you got your plans for the auction in place......should be good, I had a glance at the website.......looks interesting..........have a super new year my friend........ 



Had a lovely New Years Eve........all 3 of us went out earlier for dinner to our village pub........they have a beautiful restaurant attached and serve lovely home cooked food......none of the manufactured prepackaged stuff........and it was lovely......they had the fire roaring away and it was full, food was top notch and plentiful.........everyone was having a lovely time.......

After dinner we went through to the bar area and had another drink but left before the karaoke started........ then came home........quiet night waiting for midnight which is less than an hour away for us now........

So, Happy New Year everyone........hope 2018 is everything you want it to be for you.......


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Happy New Year's Eve all!  Does Charlie Brown have a rump shaking character that drops it to the floor?  Baby got back nwahahaha as if
> 
> 
> Keep checking up to the last minute.  Did u make FP for AK or save for MK?




I don't think Charlie Brown characters twerked  I made an AP for Everest in AK. My time in MK is with a friend and she hasn't even bought her ticket yet, so FP's for that park wouldn't work.




Metro West said:


> I'll do my best..it's gonna be COLD as you know what towards the end of the week.
> 
> Came in to say HAPPY NEW YEAR!



Happy New Year back to you... Weather.com is still predicting upper 60s/mid 70s during the day.. that's good enough for me.. I don't mind cool nights.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Makes me want to cry reading your post
> 
> Sad that your trip is off as you and the fam were looking for a fun together time
> 
> But, you can rebook for early spring and weather will be better in Orlando
> 
> Agree that it would be crummy to do a trip with many sickies
> You would probably not be able to enjoy the vacation With many feeling lousy
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to snag good room rates for March!
> 
> Helping mom is so good of you !


Happy New Year Y'all!
 Too sweet Mac. Thanks to those kind words, and youse others too. LG...Safe travels!
 I know one thing...(shocking-I know)...There's literally no way I could've done theme parks the past 4-5 days-my legs are like jello after being sick and crumbly the last 11 days. The kids seem to be handling it better than Momma and I...we desperately needed that break from this madhouse. Grabbed a Spring Brk discount at AofA at pretty significant savings. RP and HR are still at rack, and most likely will stay there for Mar 14-16. Airfare is almost as bad as Christmas/New Years though. I'll hafta get back in my planning mode soon, but not quite into it right now. Headed to Mom's in the morning if I feel up to it. We spent several hours  this weekend "winter proofing" the cousin's house in case it gets too cold for his pipes. Where is Bluer?


----------



## macraven

Buckeev a week from now you and yours will all be back to 100% better

That’s what my crystal ball shows .....

It is always sad to cancel a trip
But with a new one booked, it might ease the pain of the unfortunate cancelled one

You are such a good helper
Taking care of cousin and tomorrow mom

You are a good man Charlie Brown...


----------



## macraven

_Homies!!!


Happy New Year




_


----------



## Robo56

Ok, now I’am going to sleep. Happy New Year Sans Family.


----------



## Charade67

Happy New Year!!
I’m going back to sleep now.


----------



## Squirlz

We watched a lot of web coverage of NYE from Key West.  Then I checked and found our room is available between Christmas and NYE next year.  Dangerous information!


----------



## Robo56

Morning sleepy heads. Having coffee this morning in my HHN mug. Looking forward to a great year of Universal fun this year.

Charade67 that is a great idea to store ornaments.



keishashadow said:


> Bring out food in stages. Appetizers first, chicken wings (go Steelers!) pastas & taters next, then the pork/kliebassa/kraut around 10 pm. Then they are on their own



Wow! Keisha what a spread of food for your party guests. You spoiled them for sure with your yummy goodies.

So sorry to hear about your mom. It’s hard to watch them have all the medical problems as they age . She is blessed to have such a sweet daughter looking after her.

agavegirl 1 So sorry to hear of the loss of a family member. My condolences to you and your family


----------



## Lynne G

Arrived 15 minutes early, then waited 50 minutes to get our luggage.  But, safe and uneventful.  DH had the car toasty.

Had to make a grocery and gas run.  Apparently, DH did not shop much and used my car.

So, Happy New Year to all the homies.  May 2018 be the best one yet.

Schumi, that is funny we have almost the same picture.  I doubt I could write as lovely trip report.

With that, have to see if the oven is ready.  Pizza for lunch then birthday dinner.  Parental unit is 90 today.

Ooh, kids got me coffee.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_For someone that came home late night, you are back to your schedule and up early


Work tomorrow?

Glad you had a great vacation _


----------



## macraven

_Have fun at the parental units birthday bash celebration 

90 is a sweet number_


----------



## wagman67

Good morning all...HAPPY NEW Year!!!

Been a few weeks since I stopped by, because it has been a really bad health month...several bad things (the flu, duodenitis, an ulcer, and an esophagus infection), horrible experiences (liquid diet, low acid diet, two scopes, prepping for one of those scopes) and meds galore. But, at the end of the day, nothing life-threatening, so thankful for that.

I am very much on the mend.

So, not gonna read the last 20 pages to catch up, but I hope all of you have been healthy and some of you I hope had great vacations and others I hope are looking good for their imminent vacations. I hope you all had a nice Christmas. 

Here's to a great 2018!!!


----------



## macraven

So glad to hear from you Wag

My all your Illneses
be behind youse now .....


Have a healthy 2018!


----------



## schumigirl

Hugs to buckeev and Wagman........best wishes to you both........



Well, it’s 2018.........year of doing something different........ 

Try to ignore troublemakers and stirrers........


Had a lovely New Years Day.......nice dinner with a few friends dropping in here and there........quiet night tonight though.......

Tomorrow all decorations and trees come down........not looking forward to that, every room looks a little duller without the trees in them......got a friend coming to help DH to take down all the outdoor ones.......not a fun job. 

But, hope everyone has had a lovely New Year.........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy New Year Everyone!!! 

@Charade67 you made it longer than I did.. ball dropped.. I went to bed. 

I worked at GameStop today and it was dead! At least we had time to start cleaning the store after the holiday bombing runs done by the customers! All the titles are supposed to be in alphabetical order... yeah.. that fell by the wayside sometime around mid December. 

Back to the regular job tomorrow.. but it's a short week!!!


----------



## Chuckers

*6!*


The atomic number of carbon
A benzene molecule has a ring of 6 carbon atoms
Snowflakes have a 6 fold symmetry
There are 6 colors in the RGB color wheel: Red, Green, Blue (primary), cyan, magenta, and yellow (secondary)
The cells of a beehive are 6 sided
In Religion
There are six articles of belief in Islam
The Jewish holiday of  Shavout starts on the sixth day of the Hebrew month of Sivan
God took 6 days to create the world in the Old Testament book of Genesis

In music, there are 6 whole tones in an octave
Six is a character from the television series _Blossom_
The Sinister Six are a group of villains in the Spider-Man Marvel Comic book world
Doctor Octopus is a member of the Sinister Six and I'll get to see him in the Spider-Man ride at Islands of Adventure in 6 days!!!!


----------



## macraven

6 days ????

That’s so soon!


----------



## Chuckers

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It’s been a pretty uneventful New Year’s Day. I’m still working on laundry, did a little shopping, and a little house cleaning. I also managed to start a trip report. 

Lynne - Glad you arrived home safely. Now back to reality.

Wagman - Hope 2018 is better than the end of 2017 for you.

Chuckers - I actually fell asleep before midnight and woke up a few minutes after the ball dropped. I remember when we used to go out for New Year’s. That ended in 1999. (B was born in 2000.)

I should probably get some sleep. I have to go back to work in the morning. Boo!


----------



## macraven

_I agree charade
Work is highly overrated..._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's Tuesday, and with the high around 12, the wind chill is -9.  Brrrrrr.  

Yep, get those nachos out and eat a taco or two.  

Ah, back to reality indeed.  Boo indeed.  Grocery and some house items bought, car gassed up, and left overs from birthday dinner.  Our New's Year's Day was at least enjoyable.  Our midnight was at home, heard neighbor's setting off fireworks, then fell to sleep.  

Ooh, Chuckers countdown is getting to 1 quick.  

Wishing the ailing homies in 2017 much better health in 2018.  I hope all homies are pain free and healthy in 2018.  

With that, I need a big cup of tea.  Somehow, the gloves I had by the front door have disappeared.  Should have checked little one's coat pockets, but didn't take the time to look.  Had my hat on though.  Little one does not like my hats, so maybe she did swipe my gloves.  It was one of the coldest New Year's Day in recorded city history.

Later homies.  Welcome to 2018.  Good Morning!


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Tuesday!!! 

I woke this morning, it was -12 degrees. When I drive anywhere, I always have a bottle of flavored water with me and my commute to work is about 25 minutes. I get about 5 minutes from my job and go to drink some water.. there is a skin of ice on the water. It was so cold that even with the heat on in the car, my water still started to freeze. I really don't like New England. Also, we're supposed to get snow on Thursday.. which I pray the repercussions don't screw up air travel on Sunday. 

I'm keeping a positive outlook.. I can't miss this vacation again!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, that made me smile......one of my friends says her hats are the only things her eldest daughter doesn’t “borrow” off her.....says her hats are lame! Lol.......I like them too so maybe they are.......her and I are definitely tie hat people, for heat but also getting dressed up........I wish hats were ok to wear every day! 


Isn’t it awful seeing all the lovely trees and decorations come down! 

Half of it down now and dh and a friend are taking down all the outdoor ones.....everything looks so bland......

We have rain though.......but to get colder later in the week....

But...........10 weeks tomorrow till we go back to Orlando.........


----------



## Chuckers

*5!*


The atomic number of boron
The only prime number that is the sum of two consecutive prime numbers (2+3)
In Religion:
In Hinduism, the God Shiva has 5 faces
In Christianity, it said there are 5 wounds of Jesus Christ: The scourging of the pillar, the crown of thorns, the wounds in his hands, the wounds in his feet, and the wound in his side
In Judaism, the Torah contains 5 books: Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, and Deuteronomy

In the UK, November 5th is known as Guy Fawkes night or Bonfire Night
In Monty Python and the Holy Grail, King Arthur repeatedly confuses the numbers 5 and 3
Johnny 5 is the lead character in the film _Short Circuit._
A scale with 5 notes per octave is called a Pentatonic Scale
In the works of J. R. R. Tolkien, 5 wizards are sent to Middle Earth to aid in fight against the Dark Lord Sauron

I am going to see the best wizard of them all in 5 days.. Harry Potter!!


----------



## Lynne G

So excited for you Chuckers.  Yep, all the water bottles left in my car are now containing frozen water.  And yep, keeping an eye on that coastal storm.  Last night, they said, most likely will stay far enough out to sea, we'll get a few inches, shore will get more.  But, weather people are always updating, so I'm not counting on where the storm tracks, until at least Wednesday night.  Then I might telecommute if the snow is more than a few inches on Thursday morning.  I hope you get not much snow from this Nor'easter, and up North, we are pretty good at clearing the roads and airports in a  day or two.  So, hoping your flight this week-end goes on time with no delays.

Ah, the cold.  I'm getting old, I like it less and less.


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi!  Happy New Year! I am a hat person too.  I love hats, for dress or sun or warmth.  Agree, the weather and decor after Christmas is gray, and rather boring.  Some still have the holiday decorations up, but even the stores have removed most of their holiday decorations.  Soon, we'll see Valentine stuff showing up in the stores.  Clearance sales are in full swing.  No sign of spring clothes in the stores yet, but cruise wear is still found somewhat.  Time to buy linens and soon TVs.   A big wahoo for your Spring trip in less than 3 months.


----------



## Chuckers

I wouldn't mind having to work from home on Thursday.. I don't remember exactly when the show is supposed to start.. If it starts during the night, I have a good chance of not going in on Thursday  I think if it hits on Thursday, things should be clear enough by the time I leave on Sunday anyway.


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers said:


> Happy Saturday All!
> 
> @Robo56 My countdown usually doesn't happen on weekend.. plus since I am not at work, I'm not bored and have things to do  But don't fear.. Next post
> 
> @schumigirl I love the Despicable me movies. Even the third one was good... Mostly because of the Minions
> 
> @kohlby Tell me how you liked School of Rock. I may see it if it comes up to Boston.


We liked it.  It followed the movie very closely so if you've seen that, you know what's coming up.  I didn't like it nearly as much as I liked Book of Mormon though.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> We liked it.  It followed the movie very closely so if you've seen that, you know what's coming up.  I didn't like it nearly as much as I liked Book of Mormon though.




Book of Mormon was AWESOME, I've seen that twice!!! If you get a chance to see "Something Rotten!" Go for it.. I've seen it twice on tour and I will be going again in February. It is REALLY funny, a great send up of Shakespeare and musical theater in general. Very original and clever. I laughed just as hard during it as I did during Mormon (and it's a family show, unlike Mormon!)


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers-  You are getting so close now!  Hopefully the weather will be warmed back up again by the time you get here.  Where are you flying out of?  We liked flying out of T.F. Greene for many reasons - one was the heated runways in the winter since that meant they cancelled flights less.

Lynne - I had to go to Walmart this morning to get child #1 pants for his camping/canoeing trip and they had the Valentine's display set up.  They waste no time rushing in the next holiday.

Schumi - 10 weeks doesn't sound all that long when  you count it like that!  



New year's eve went fine.  Husband and I had a party to attend three doors down from our house but child #3 wasn't feeling well so introvert hubby had to come home.  I didn't return home until after 2:30am.  I've adjusted well to my neighborhood but it was a bit rough the next day.  Now we're all on snow watch since there's a small chance of a flake or two falling from the sky.  Some snow flakes were spotted not too far from us last night right before midnight but none by us.


----------



## Chuckers

@kohlby I am flying out of Boston's Logan Airport. I don't think they have heated runways, most I can find is that they have giant 'snow melters'. The weather in Orlando is slated at being upper 60's/lower 70's.. which will be fine for me  If it's sunny, even better.. reports say partly cloudy. very little chance for rain.


----------



## keishashadow

Today my day (well it was yesterday but who's counting) to make my ADRs for 4th of July trip.  Son of a buscuit, hours later i have a measly handful.  Gremlins in the system last few days I'm told, keep trying.

So glitchy, site kept crashing arrgh.  After a couple of hours managed to do the deed. Had to call in for HoopDeDoo for some reason.  Weird as i know my DiL was able to book Luau yesterday online.  

Anyway...When i checked it one last time, I nearly fainted.  All i made were now showing up in MDE as for today.  

A 40 minute wait on hold later & CM verified she could see the 'correct' ADRs.  She suggested I check back in my account in a few days.  Um, ok, I guess. Why not connect me to IT. Naw, they're slammed with this issue.  Telling everyone once it has been verbally confirmed to "let it go" hahahaha this is why the majority of people in this forum stick with Universal



wagman67 said:


> Good morning all...HAPPY NEW Year!!!
> 
> Been a few weeks since I stopped by, because it has been a really bad health month...several bad things (the flu, duodenitis, an ulcer, and an esophagus infection), horrible experiences (liquid diet, low acid diet, two scopes, prepping for one of those scopes) and meds galore. But, at the end of the day, nothing life-threatening, so thankful for that.
> 
> I am very much on the mend.
> 
> So, not gonna read the last 20 pages to catch up, but I hope all of you have been healthy and some of you I hope had great vacations and others I hope are looking good for their imminent vacations. I hope you all had a nice Christmas.
> 
> Here's to a great 2018!!!



At least you are on the mend & managed to get thru football season!  Great attitude BTW, but go ahead & kvetch, good. For the soul to let it out




Lynne G said:


> Yep, it's Tuesday, and with the high around 12, the wind chill is -9.  Brrrrrr.
> 
> Yep, get those nachos out and eat a taco or two.
> 
> Ah, back to reality indeed.  Boo indeed.  Grocery and some house items bought, car gassed up, and left overs from birthday dinner.  Our New's Year's Day was at least enjoyable.  Our midnight was at home, heard neighbor's setting off fireworks, then fell to sleep.
> 
> Ooh, Chuckers countdown is getting to 1 quick.
> 
> Wishing the ailing homies in 2017 much better health in 2018.  I hope all homies are pain free and healthy in 2018.
> 
> With that, I need a big cup of tea.  Somehow, the gloves I had by the front door have disappeared.  Should have checked little one's coat pockets, but didn't take the time to look.  Had my hat on though.  Little one does not like my hats, so maybe she did swipe my gloves.  It was one of the coldest New Year's Day in recorded city history.
> 
> Later homies.  Welcome to 2018.  Good Morning!



Seems like you were either gone a loooong time or really worked a lot into your trip!



Chuckers said:


> @kohlby I am flying out of Boston's Logan Airport. I don't think they have heated runways, most I can find is that they have giant 'snow melters'. The weather in Orlando is slated at being upper 60's/lower 70's.. which will be fine for me  If it's sunny, even better.. reports say partly cloudy. very little chance for rain.



Heat runways, snow meters - seriously?  Never heard of that fancy stuff, good old snow plows here.  I'm always happy when they de-icethe plane one last time before we take off in the winter.


----------



## Robo56

Just heard on the news they are closing Disney Waterparks and Universal Volcano Bay do to cool weather in Orlando.


----------



## Chuckers

Just as long as there is a hot tub open when I get down there next week.. I haven't been able to have a good soak in a long time!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Afternoon Schumi!  Happy New Year! I am a hat person too.  I love hats, for dress or sun or warmth.  Agree, the weather and decor after Christmas is gray, and rather boring.  Some still have the holiday decorations up, but even the stores have removed most of their holiday decorations.  Soon, we'll see Valentine stuff showing up in the stores.  Clearance sales are in full swing.  No sign of spring clothes in the stores yet, but cruise wear is still found somewhat.  Time to buy linens and soon TVs.   A big wahoo for your Spring trip in less than 3 months.



We have Easter Eggs in stores now. They appeared day after Boxing Day 

Janet.....what a carry on with bookings! Hope you get sorted..........

Kohlby......yep, 10 week’s will fly past........cannot wait though, that’s the trouble........



Wednesday again...........

Having a clear out day......getting rid of so much stuff that has just been “there” in spare rooms, utilty and garden rooms......so few trips to the recycling waste Centre.........it was busy.......think everyone had the same idea! 

Out tonight with my friend......back to normal Wednesdays for us now........like a little night out with her.......

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Wednesday again.  Afternoon Schumi!  Eeek, Easter stuff out.  So far, have only seen Valentine stuff.

Well, it's the first Wednesday of the new year, and the camel has arrived.  Yeah, Keisha, keep count:  It's hump day - Wednesday.

Week-end here we come.  

As of the weather person last night, still saying around 1 to 3 inches of snow, starting tonight, and ending tomorrow night.  Hello Nor'easter.  Stay even further out to sea then we see ya so far.

Then, bye to the storm, and Arctic air to hurry in.  Yeah, 30 today, 20 tomorrow, and 9 as the high on Friday.  No better than 9 on Saturday or Sunday too. Brr.  

Hope the Boston area does not get much snow as well.  Still sending mummy dust you take off as planned on Sunday, Chuckers.

To all the homies traveling this week-end, safe travels with no delays.

With that, I need a huge cup of tea.  Time to heat the water up.

Later homies.  Have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Hump Day!!!

@schumigirl EASTER EGGS??? Wow.. that is just toooooo soon.

@Lynne G We're now looking at 12-15 inches of snow tomorrow... wheeeee! I will take off on Sunday if I have to fly the darn plane myself!

If I don't take off on Sunday at 8am, look towards Boston for a mushroom cloud because I *will* go nuclear.


----------



## Chuckers

*4!*


The atomic number of beryllium
A cow's stomach is divided into 4 digestive compartments
All insects with wings, except flies, have 4 wings
There are 4 basic states of matter: gas, liquid, solid, and plasma
There are four giant gas/ice planets in our solar system: Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, and Neptune
The number of bits in a nibble, which is half a byte
In Tetris, every shape in the game is made up of 4 blocks.
In sports:
In baseball, for scoring purposes, the second baseman is assigned the number 4
In basketball, the number 4 is assigned to the "power forward" spot
In rugby, one of the two starting locks wears the number 4

Four is considered an unlucky number in Chinese, Korean, Vietnamese, and Japanese cultures mostly in Eastern Asia because it sounds like the word "death". Like the U.S. will skip the 13th floor in buildings, many heavily Asian areas will substitute 'F' for '4' when numbering floors in their buildings. Asian companies will also skip the number 4 when putting out 'series' of product lines (i.e. Nokia doesn't have a cell phone series starting with a 4)

Franklin D Roosevelt claimed there are Four Fundamental Freedoms everyone ought to have: Freedom of Speech, Freedom of Religion, Freedom from Want, Freedom from Fear
There are 4 houses in Hogwarts: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw, Slytherin

When I go to Universal Studios in 4 days, I wonder if there's a Sorting Hat that can tell me which house I actually belong in?


I think this image is very appropriate.. anyone know why?


----------



## Chuckers

I just modified my reservation and canceled the meal plan for my trip. I didn't realize just how expensive it was. I was paying over $60 a day for food.. for 1 person. I won't EVER eat $60 a day in food. That's insane. Plus, I can use the gift cards at ANY City Walk restaurant and for merchandise as well.


----------



## keishashadow

Going to attack the big Xmas tree when I'm done here.  Won't be able to reach the top third, not about to do a step ladder. As usual the mr will have to clean up after one of my projects. Since he's working midnight shift out in negative degree temps, not about to poke the bear this week. 

School 2 hour delays again today, having difficult time getting the buses running.



schumigirl said:


> We have Easter Eggs in stores now. They appeared day after Boxing Day
> 
> Janet.....what a carry on with bookings! Hope you get sorted..........
> 
> Kohlby......yep, 10 week’s will fly past........cannot wait though, that’s the trouble........
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday again...........
> 
> Having a clear out day......getting rid of so much stuff that has just been “there” in spare rooms, utilty and garden rooms......so few trips to the recycling waste Centre.........it was busy.......think everyone had the same idea!
> 
> Out tonight with my friend......back to normal Wednesdays for us now........like a little night out with her.......
> 
> Have a great Wednesday........



Have seeen valentines but thankfully no Easter reminders here yet.

Disney is nothing but a series of hoops if you want to do it 'right'. Perfect for those who are detail oriented, me; well not so much.  Find Pinterest excruciatingly boring, not a big crafter; now & again will crochet or do needlework/embroidery if the mood strikes me.  To each their own!

I did Hotwire a fullsize car for next week.  Choice of $83 for midsize, $90 for fullsize; which i snagged.  Wound up with unknown Thrifty, at least in terminal, but determined to bring the trip in reasonably since it was one of the Mr's Xmas gifts to me. 



Chuckers said:


> Happy Hump Day!!!
> 
> @schumigirl EASTER EGGS??? Wow.. that is just toooooo soon.
> 
> @Lynne G We're now looking at 12-15 inches of snow tomorrow... wheeeee! I will take off on Sunday if I have to fly the darn plane myself!
> 
> If I don't take off on Sunday at 8am, look towards Boston for a mushroom cloud because I *will* go nuclear.



I was telling DH this am how you got royally screwed for Halloween trip & now this.  Appears as tho it will blow thru late Thurs/Friday.  You should be good to go!

Didn't Tink have to scramble to change plans?

Not doing U this go-round or would make plans to say 'hey'.



Chuckers said:


> I just modified my reservation and canceled the meal plan for my trip. I didn't realize just how expensive it was. I was paying over $60 a day for food.. for 1 person. I won't EVER eat $60 a day in food. That's insane. Plus, I can use the gift cards at ANY City Walk restaurant and for merchandise as well.



They have a meal plan?


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> I was telling DH this am how you got royally screwed for Halloween trip & now this.  Appears as tho it will blow thru late Thurs/Friday.  You should be good to go!
> 
> Didn't Tink have to scramble to change plans?
> 
> Not doing U this go-round or would make plans to say 'hey'.
> They have a meal plan?



I think Tink had to change one day. She still went tho.. I was supposed to meet her at VB for a slide and a drink.

I hope to be able to meet some people on one of these trips! I wish I was like @schumigirl  and could go 3 times a year... especially for 2 weeks at a time! I'd be in heaven!!

There are two meal plans available. 1 is just QS meals  and the other is 1 QS, 1 TS, 1 snack, and 1 beverage - this one is only available if you book a vacation package through Universal. I chose it because I like to have my meals pre-paid and not have to worry about paying for food. After I paid for tho, I did more research... there's only  a few table service restaurants that actually participate in the meal plan and you only get an entree, a dessert, and a drink - no substitutions. It turns out to be VERY limiting. (This is one area I feel WDW is superior in offering, but I am not the only one, it seems to be a general consensus.) There are many places where I would actually have an appetizer as my meal instead of an entree. The only places the gift cards aren't taken are the hotels, but I'm not going to be eating many meals in the hotel as I plan on being in the parks/city walk almost all day.

Now it doesn't matter where I want to eat, I can pay for it with the gift cards instead. So, the meals are still paid for and I'll have extra for souvenirs - or ice cream .


----------



## Lynne G

Fantastic Four.  We all like that area of the park.  Dr. Doom came up behind little one and we had great interaction with him and not was even in line.


----------



## Chuckers

I've only done Fearfall once.. I look forward to doing it again and I never got to do Storm's ride...


----------



## schumigirl

It is cold here......not like over in America, but cold for us........

Heading out in a minute to pick up my friend........I’m starving! Steak place tonight I think........

Finally managed to finish my December trip report ......like to get it done without dragging on for months......and months.......so, it’s complete........short and hopefully sweet.......

Roll on March............


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> I did Hotwire a fullsize car for next week.  Choice of $83 for midsize, $90 for fullsize; which i snagged.  Wound up with unknown Thrifty, at least in terminal, but determined to bring the trip in reasonably since it was one of the Mr's Xmas gifts to me.



I totally misunderstood the first sentence when I read it. I was thinking, “Wow, she has some interesting skills.”


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> I totally misunderstood the first sentence when I read it. I was thinking, “Wow, she has some interesting skills.”



That made me laugh out loud at work! 

Rumor has it we have tomorrow off because we're going to close due to snow!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> It is cold here......not like over in America, but cold for us........
> 
> Heading out in a minute to pick up my friend........I’m starving! Steak place tonight I think........
> 
> Finally managed to finish my December trip report ......like to get it done without dragging on for months......and months.......so, it’s complete........short and hopefully sweet.......
> 
> Roll on March............


Just finished the trippie and even though I get to see you part of the time it's fun seeing what else you get into during the visit. I think I'm going to heat up some spaghetti tonight so my stove will help heat the kitchen. My poor heating system isn't used to this degree of cold weather!

It's 46 right now but it supposed to hit 31 tonight. 

Luckily...it's supposed to start warming on Sunday and should be in the 70s for Chuckers' visit next week.


----------



## Chuckers

RUMOR IS TRUE!!! WE R CLOSED TOMORROW!


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers - Smart to cancel the meal plan.  It's easy to save on the food.  I've only ever spent $60 a day when I bought several alcoholic drinks, which aren't included in meal plans of course.  If you want a plan one day, do the quick service meal plan after crunching numbers.  It's one entree, two drinks, and a snack.  It really depends on what you do for entree and snack if it saves money.  We always used it on our frozen butterbeer (snack) and chicken and ribs platter at 3B's day.  Also note that those the receipt says it must all be used in one day - or at least it used to say that - that's not reality.  We spread ours out.

Keisha - hotwiring would be thrifty.     We always go for the cheapest car rental place and it changes each time we need a car.  It's never been an issue.  Disney is lots and lots of hoops.  It made planning for Universal trips feel odd after planning for Disney trips though.  It was a good kind of odd. 

Schumi - Wow - that is way too early for Easter. 

Bbrrrrrrrrrr . . . I had to leave the house today and there was a temp that started with the number 3.  I drove to my youngest's speech therapy without the car heat on because it didn't cross my mind to put it on.  I just made sure the ac was off.  I did better on the way home, remembering turning on the car heat from my pre-FL days and drove home in more warmth.  I hope you're all surviving the terribly low temps most of you have.  That storm about to hit in the northeast doesn't look very nice. 

I'm trying to plan which concerts to go to this spring but Universal and Sea World haven't released the schedule yet.  Disney has theirs out but I have to look at all three before I decide.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! for already closed Chuckers.

I am a wimp, so teleworking tomorrow.  Then took Friday off.  Yeah, have to ease back.  That, and 4 overnight is not my idea of fun.

Great rate you got Keisha.  I have only used Hotwire one for a car.  Gave us Hertz and the kids joked it would not get stolen it was so crappy.  Crap car is what they called it.  Oh well, it did it’s job and now I tend to stick to Alamo.

To swing a Spring trip.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Chuckers

kohlby said:


> Chuckers - Smart to cancel the meal plan.  It's easy to save on the food.  I've only ever spent $60 a day when I bought several alcoholic drinks, which aren't included in meal plans of course.  If you want a plan one day, do the quick service meal plan after crunching numbers.  It's one entree, two drinks, and a snack.  It really depends on what you do for entree and snack if it saves money.  We always used it on our frozen butterbeer (snack) and chicken and ribs platter at 3B's day.  Also note that those the receipt says it must all be used in one day - or at least it used to say that - that's not reality.  We spread ours out.



I have over $300 to spend on food for 5 days.. I don't think I have to worry. Probably the most expensive meal will be the character meal. I want to do that even tho I won't eat close to my money's worth. I am doing Mythos at least once and probably some meals in city walk, but I don't expect to pay that much for them because I can't eat like I use to eat.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I totally misunderstood the first sentence when I read it. I was thinking, “Wow, she has some interesting skills.”



Oh, i have mad skills lol

Forgot to mention my youngest DS has (pricey) apartment in the city with 2 roomies. They are on day 6 of no heat and a trickle of water in the bathroom.  Mgmt company finally sent out a repairman who pronounced the pipes frozen & the furnace DoA. 

Perhaps, they will be able to have it replaced tomorrow or the next.

Even better, one of my DS's friends is staying there for an 2 week internship & needs to stay in that area.  DS doesn't want to bail on him ala the other two, now warm roomies.

Suggested he ask for a hotel room, think it's the least they can do at this point.


----------



## Charade67

Today is supposed to be TV delivery day. They were supposed to arrive between 12 and 4. It is now 4:30 and no TV. Dh has been on hold with Best Buy for 10 minutes trying to find out where our TV is. He is not happy.

Schumi - Easter eggs?? Way too soon. I have never understood why retail has to rush the holidays. I haven’t seen any Easter stuf here yet, but I’m sure it won’t be long.

Chuckers - I’m hoping the winter storm doesn’t mess wiith your vacation plans. We didn’t use the dining plan either. I like the ones Disney has, but the Universal plan didn’t seem worth it. Enjoy your day off.

Keisha - I don’t really mind jumping through Disney hoops, but I am a planner. I have to admit though, it was nice not having to do as much planing for Universal.

Lynne - I wish I had a job that allowed me to telecommute. I really did not want to get up this morning. 

Best Buy says our TV is out for delivery but they have no idea why it hasn’t shown up yet. They are supposed to contact the delivery people and call us back.


----------



## Lynne G

There may not be school tomorrow.  Now saying 3 to 6 inches coming in the wee hours of the morning until mid afternoon, with 30 to 40 mph wind.   Ah, then a low of record breaking 2 degrees on Saturday.  Hello frigid air.

Went to the grocery store for some meat, and oh my goodness, crowded!  Yeah, by Friday, all will be frozen, but cleared.  Eh, pasta meal tonight.  Will save the meat for roasting tomorrow, as I watch DH clear the snow.  I did lift up my windshield wipers and moved both cars into the driveway.  Here is hoping the township plow comes around by dinner time.

And Keisha, our school buses were late picking kids up this morning, seems some were having trouble starting up.


----------



## Charade67

No TV today. Best Buy contracted with a third party to do the delivery and set up. The third party overbooked today and didn’t get to us. What’s really annoying is that no one bothered to call or even text that they wouldn’t be able to deliver. Best Buy has promised to be here tomorrow with one of their own Geek Squad people to complete the set up. If they don’t arrive tomorrow they may have lost a large sale.


----------



## Lynne G

That stinks Charade.  I hope they do arrive and do a good set up.  Common curtesy would have been at least a call or email or text to let you know the delay.


----------



## Chuckers

@Charade67 Odd, I've never had a problem with a Best Buy delivery. I am sure they will make good tho. Sorry, I know what it's like.. I had a HUGE blowout with Lowe's concerning a stove a couple of years ago.. it was SO bad they ended up refunding me the full delivery charge, plus an extra $200 off the stove.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies...I totally admit I have done a cursery skim of posts since the New Year.  I spent most of the last several days really ill and the rest going back to work full time.

Charade, I have 27 red and green boxes of ornaments and decorations.  I am first in line to inherit my mother's equally impressive collection but hope my sister gets half.  We are Christmas decoration nuts, all of us.  Let us know if you ever get that TV.  I have never had a problem with Best Buy but I live within 30 miles of Corporate Headquarters.

Lynn, I love your photo of the tree in the train station.

Chuckers, getting close now but the "flaming 5" was cool.

Now for why I am still awake...

I had a routine medication management appointment with my doctor.  Strangely, we could not get consistent blood pressure readings for my hypertension medicine.  It turns out, I have developed an "extra" heartbeat.  The readings were great and then I told them my home monitor seemed to be inconsistent.  They took it several times and found the same thing.   It could be nothing but I have to see a Cardiologist.  A Heart Doctor!  I am sort of freaking out.  I have a baseline EKG from 2012 and this is brand new.  Except, I used to have it when I was a teenager about a zillion years ago.  

So, Yay, I go to work tomorrow waiting for a phone call from the clinic for my appointment with the "Cardiologist".  It is such a scary word.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Thursday morning.......

Agavegirl.......lots of hugs and good wishes for you......how scary.........hope it`s not anything serious.....it`s awful having to wait for stuff like that.......


It`s raining here.......heavy. 

Been out shopping for groceries and back home.......no plans to go back out today.....still having a clear out of stuff we don't need! Why do we keep so much stuff over the years! Wouldn't mind but every time we`ve moved, and we`ve moved a lot, we had a "clear out" and we still have stuff!! 

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## macraven

Happy Thursday homies!

Cold day all around for all today but it won’t last forever
(Maybe)

Hugs agave!
You will get past this and the cardiologist will do wonders to get you back to better health

It’s alwys scary for that first visit
Could be the doc will put you on medicine to help that extra heart beat
I went thru that and atenolol really made the improvement in my case

There are many things they know now to help you have a improved heart

Keep us posted on your progress
All here care about each other 

My day is tied up and leaving in a bit as son has a doc appt in Atlanta 
Of course the thrill of it for me is doing food out today
I’m not a foodie but love to eat

Bundle up and stay warm today homies


----------



## Chuckers

Good Morning! I'm home for the day.. Snow has started.. they say to expect about 12 inches and National Grid (our power company) told us to expect power outages around noon. 

I've got my electrics charged and I am wearing my extra warm robe!


----------



## Chuckers

*3!*


The atomic number of lithium
In European alchemy, the three primes were salt, sulfur, and mercury
3 in religions, some examples
The Three Wise Men gave three gifts to the baby Jesus
Paul the Apostle went blind for three days after converting to Christianity
Noah had three sons, Ham, Shem, Japheth
The prophet Jonah spent 3 days and nights in the belly of a whale
The Three Treasures are the basic virtues in Taoism

In Norse mythology, prior to Ragnarok, there will be three hard winters without an intervening summer, the Fimbulwinter
In East and Southeast Asia, there is a widespread superstition that considers it inauspicious to take a photo with three people in it; it is professed that the person in the middle will die first.

'3 on a match' is a superstition that you should never use one match to light 3 cigarettes/cigars. This is because soldiers in trenches in World War I believed that a snipe would be able to locate his target by the time the third cigarette was lit

I am going to have to try a meal at The Three Broomsticks in Hogsmeade when I am at Universal in 3 days!!!


----------



## Lynne G

It is snowing, so far 4 inches, 5 am no school call. Yeah, I knew last night they would call a snow day.  My district was one of the last to declare.  Um, below freezing, 12 out, and it has been snowing since around 1 am.  Slacker little one just got up.  Me, steak and eggs for breakfast.   Yum.   

Hah, older one said I should help in the snow removal.  Yeah, 5 minute rule for me. 

With that, traffic seems to be running, though much less than an usual Thursday morning.

I am staying in, and need a second cup of tea, as the heater is getting a workout.

Agave, that is so scary.  Sending hugs and mummy dust they figure out your heart issues.  I will be thinking of you, and hoping for some good news.

Mac, cold is relative.  Enjoy some good food in the city.  Hope all goes well for you too.

Schumi, I would take rain instead of snow.  That, and it would be warmer if rain.  But freezing rain, no.  Hope the weather improves soon for you.


----------



## Robo56

Morning, well almost afternoon. Mac just past the exit for your town and in my spaceship....



It’s 27 in your neck of the woods. Was 13 on Mount Eagle.

That’s my husband with his hands on the window.....LOL...while I was driving earlier 

Actually for those who didn’t do HHN it’s it’s  the spaceship that was at HHN.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Morning, well almost afternoon. Mac just past the exit for your town and in my spaceship....
> 
> View attachment 292164
> 
> It’s 27 in your neck of the woods. Was 13 on Mount Eagle.
> 
> That’s my husband with his hands on the window.....LOL...while I was driving earlier
> 
> Actually for those who didn’t do HHN it’s it’s  the spaceship that was at HHN.


I drove over mount eagle week ago
Not my favorite drive over the mountains 
I would put my hands on the window also if I wasn’t driving

I would have said stop in to my place for food but I’m sitting in a building in Atlanta

Trafffic was easy going this morning until about exit to 259
Bumper to bumper then

You will be at the Florida Georgia line in about 4 hours

Safe travels homie!


----------



## Charade67

Geek Squad arrived exactly on time today. I should have a TV when I get home.


----------



## keishashadow

Being drug out into the cold today...power of a free lunch is strong indeed.

Day 7 and an threatening email sent to management company & DS now has new furnace & running water.  Makes you appreciate the small stuff that you take for granted but is oh-so imperative in life.



agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies...I totally admit I have done a cursery skim of posts since the New Year.  I spent most of the last several days really ill and the rest going back to work full time.
> 
> Charade, I have 27 red and green boxes of ornaments and decorations.  I am first in line to inherit my mother's equally impressive collection but hope my sister gets half.  We are Christmas decoration nuts, all of us.  Let us know if you ever get that TV.  I have never had a problem with Best Buy but I live within 30 miles of Corporate Headquarters.
> 
> Lynn, I love your photo of the tree in the train station.
> 
> Chuckers, getting close now but the "flaming 5" was cool.
> 
> Now for why I am still awake...
> 
> I had a routine medication management appointment with my doctor.  Strangely, we could not get consistent blood pressure readings for my hypertension medicine.  It turns out, I have developed an "extra" heartbeat.  The readings were great and then I told them my home monitor seemed to be inconsistent.  They took it several times and found the same thing.   It could be nothing but I have to see a Cardiologist.  A Heart Doctor!  I am sort of freaking out.  I have a baseline EKG from 2012 and this is brand new.  Except, I used to have it when I was a teenager about a zillion years ago.
> 
> So, Yay, I go to work tomorrow waiting for a phone call from the clinic for my appointment with the "Cardiologist".  It is such a scary word.



Good luck, probably a stress test & the strap on take home monitor in your future.  No worries, always better to meet your Cardiologist in his office vs an ER!


----------



## Chuckers

So far so good here... no problems around my home. The storm is winding down now.. still snowing, but winds are the issue.. then the below zero temps tomorrow. Mostly the coastal areas got hit hard. I live inland. My housemate actually had to work in the AM because GameStop doesn't close unless there is a driving ban. He was open until 1pm.. the only store open in the strip mall. I stayed home, played video games, and slept


----------



## Charade67

The new TV looks great. We are breaking it in by watching my favorite movie, Singin’ in the Rain.

Schools are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to the cold. I think it is supposed to warm up some next week.

Agavegirl - I thought I had a lot of Christmas decorations, but mine doesn’t even come close to your collection. Prayers for you as you visit the cardiologist. Hopefully it will not be anything major.

Time to get back to the movie. We had it paused while dh went to pick B up from ballet.

Waving hello to everyone else. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## Chuckers

@agavegirl1 I hope all goes well at the doctor's.


----------



## agavegirl1

Chuckers said:


> @agavegirl1 I hope all goes well at the doctor's.


Appointment is tomorrow so I'll know more.


----------



## Monykalyn

Agavegirl- hope things go ok with the heart doc! I forget how scary his can be to those outside healthcare field. My oldest saw a cardiologist for first time at ripe old age of 3 months. Innocent heart murmur but she's been monitored again when a teen (syncope/passing out spells). Finally graduated and no more routine follow ups. Never did figure out what caused the syncope. As Mac said- so many ways to manage heart/blood issues now.

Happy new year and here's to hoping for good health for all.

Checkers hope it warms up for you! 

New Year's Eve Eve in MK was awesome (started in Epcot -flight got in and first drop off on ME is cornado. Room ready text while on bus. So we dropped stuff and went for a drink. Timing didn't work to go see DD at work. I'd snagged a liberty tree tavern early dinner that am, and the late dessert party a few weeks ago, so we had a schedule to keep. Fireworks were AWESOME!!!! Omg my favorite! Tink flew right over our table at dessert party.
NYE in Epcot- holy smokes was it crowded!! But I've never been when the entire crowd was in such a great mood- seriously no grumps.  Didn't see any obnoxious drunks either. Saw both illuminations and fireworks. 
And then it got cold.  Omg cold. Got a new sweatshirt to supplement my jacket, sweater, coat and windbreaker I'd brought. I even bought leggings and wore them under jeans yesterday. I discovered I'd rather melt than freeze. Managed to get through HEA without tears though last night 

But - June trip is BOOKED! Bounce back is pretty good. 5 days at cabins in Fort Wilderness (have always wanted to stay here, and with not knowing if we will have 4 or 5 people seemed best option). Plus-DH mentioned how he wants to do universal several times, he's even looked up prices for Uni APs!! Says he's Disneyed out.  We have some expenses coming up, so if we can get those handled then Universal is in, maybe with APs.  He was looking at the three park ones but I don't think we'd need the water park included ones.  I'm supposed to do some research on blackout dates on lower level passes and put together a budget...

Only 9 more hours to home. DD's car is PACKED. Almost to Chattanooga. And it's getting colder. Ugh. Think with 3 drivers we may drive straight through. 

She earned her ears...


----------



## Chuckers

agavegirl1 said:


> Appointment is tomorrow so I'll know more.



Sending you good vibes!


----------



## Chuckers

I have been trapped in my house all day... I have 3 days until vacation... and I am bouncing off the walls. I WANT TO SCREAM and it's too early to go to bed!


----------



## agavegirl1

@Monykalyn, I am not a "medical person" but have worked most of my life as a CFO of Hospitals and as a Clinic Manager.  Unfortunately, I know terminology and not medicine.  I could call my sister, a nurse manager with a Master's Degree but don't want to worry her without a diagnosis.  I had a "heart murmur" when I was a teen.  Showed up at a sports physical for school and those extra beats are harmless (usually).  I outgrew it.  I had a "baseline" EKG in 2012 for a physical due to family history so the new one was compared to that.  Good thing I had a baseline to go by.  I am not too concerned, really.  It is just a scary word for a 61 year old who has outlived her dad (died at 50) and paternal Grandmother (died at 56).  

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing to the mind.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........sounds like a wonderful trip.......love the sound of Tink flying over the top of you........

Agavegirl........what a worry!! Yep, too much knowledge is dangerous at times.......it`s hard not to Google everything nowadays......and of course some of the info out there isn't correct......causing us to worry more!! But continued good wishes for good results and put your mind at ease.......


Watching the weather over in America is so scary right now! We have family in Long Island and they were talking how cold it was, but seeing it on the news is awful! Apparently the cold front is heading our way this weekend.......we won`t get it as bad though, hopefully........think I may make plans to stay in till it passes.......hate the cold!!!

Got the last of the clear out stuff to get rid of this morning, then lazy weekend.........apart from the usual ironing and cleaning..........

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Chuckers

IT'S FRIDAY!!! PAY DAY!!!! WEEKEND!!!! YAY!!!!

Happy Friday All!!!


----------



## Chuckers

*2!*


The atomic number of helium
The only even prime number
In Finland, two candles are lit on Independence Day and put on a windowsill, to remind passersby of the sacrifices of past generations in the struggle for independence and democracy

In Jewish Law, the testimonies of two witnesses are required to verify and validate events, such as marriage, divorce, and a crime that warrants capital punishment

Taurus is the second sign of the Zodiac
The number it takes to tango
Two is really a boring number

Except it's the number of sleeps and days I have until I wing it to Universal Studios!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, 9 with a wind chill of -5.  Cold and windy.  Low tonight, 2.  Coincidence  Chuckers?  LoL

  Will be bundled up and taking little one to school.   2 hour delay.  Not happy teen, as city kids enjoy a four day weekend.  I reminded her they may have to repay today in June. 

Only good thing, that 30 and high wind speed blew all the clouds away.   Full sun and a bright blue sky.

Yay!  It is Friday.  Morning homies.


----------



## Chuckers

I just remember to stop my mail for the week... I don't let the housemates have a mailbox key.


----------



## Lynne G

Good idea Chuckers.  I would not share that either.

Time to do some errands.  Eh, I still do not like the cold.


----------



## Chuckers

Last night my housemate and I were talking about vacations and she said they can't wait for their trip to England in Feb. I said I was glad they were going and when they get back they can start an earnest look for their own place. She agreed with me. So, I have already planted the seed of them leaving. While I'll miss the extra money I get from them, I miss my sanity more


----------



## tink1957

Sorry I haven't posted much lately.. .just not feeling up to it but wanted to wish Chuck bon voyage and send healing thoughts to agavegirl 

Hope you all  have a great weekend


----------



## Chuckers

Hugs to @tink1957


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted much lately.. .just not feeling up to it but wanted to wish Chuck bon voyage and send healing thoughts to agavegirl
> 
> Hope you all  have a great weekend



Vicki, wondered where you had been, we`ve missed you posting..........hope everything is ok with you and the kids........


Saturday and it`s cold........no snow but we have a wind chill of bloomin freezing today!!! No plans to go out.......

Housework all done........not sure what to do the rest of the day now........DS is out for the day........maybe a snooze later!! Shrimp cocktail for lunch with salad......yep, even in the cold weather (it`s warm in here) then chicken curry for dinner tonight........

Have to admit wasn't sure what day it was when we woke up this morning.........this retirement lark is fabulous.....although I`ve technically been retired for years.........lol.......but loving DH being retired too......our time is our own now........

But, have a great Saturday all.........


----------



## Monykalyn

agavegirl1 said:


> @Monykalyn, I am not a "medical person" but have worked most of my life as a CFO of Hospitals and as a Clinic Manager.  Unfortunately, I know terminology and not medicine.  I could call my sister, a nurse manager with a Master's Degree but don't want to worry her without a diagnosis.  I had a "heart murmur" when I was a teen.  Showed up at a sports physical for school and those extra beats are harmless (usually).  I outgrew it.  I had a "baseline" EKG in 2012 for a physical due to family history so the new one was compared to that.  Good thing I had a baseline to go by.  I am not too concerned, really.  It is just a scary word for a 61 year old who has outlived her dad (died at 50) and paternal Grandmother (died at 56).
> 
> A little knowledge is a dangerous thing to the mind.


Definitely don't "web MD" yourself lol!  Hoping everything is ok with you!!
Totally get the "outlive" fears.  I've outlived both my "first" parents (long story- dad died of cancer at 39, mom was in final stages of an aggressive MS and died 3 years later, went to live with cousins who were our guardians-I refer to them as my parents - especially as they've now been in my life longer than the first parents).  It was very weird turning 40 for me knowing neither of my parents experienced that age, nor the stage of life of kids (driving teen, college etc). 

Cooold again, had to catch the cuddle chicken to put stuff on her comb. It was fine yesterday but today the tips look like beginning of possible frostbite. I keep homemade salve on hand for this (works great on human skin too). Popped her back into coop but left their little door open so they could come out if they want. Get to back door and the chicken is right beside me trying to get back into house! She's very quick when she wants to be lol!

Ugh- have to do grocery shopping. Need to get the chili started first, and don't even want to think about the mounds of laundry...


----------



## Charade67

Super exciting day for me today. I think I am going to reorganize the kitchen. I used some of my Christmas money to buy some new cookware. (My old stuff is over 20 years old, probably closer to 25.)I washed it this morning and started to put it away, when I realized that some of my old storage methods weren’t going to work. I feel like “If You Give a Mouse a Cookie”. Each time I do something I find something else I need to do.

I need to go out today but am dreading it because of the cold. I think tomorrow it is supposed to start warming up some and will be in the 40’s by Monday. I can’t believe I am actually happy for 40 degrees. 

I learned years ago not to google my medical symptoms. It’s always the worst case scenario. 

I guess I should get back to kitchen organization. I also need to do some grocery shopping at some point.


----------



## keishashadow

It's a whopping 5 degrees here but sunny!haven't seen it in weeks. Somehow it feels just a bit warmer.  
Off to GD 1st gymnastics competition of the season early afternoon.  Home meet = only 1/2 hour drive.  Taking the whole crew out to eat at one of those old skool italian joints after.  




Charade67 said:


> The new TV looks great. We are breaking it in by watching my favorite movie, Singin’ in the Rain.
> 
> Schools are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to the cold. I think it is supposed to warm up some next week.
> 
> Agavegirl - I thought I had a lot of Christmas decorations, but mine doesn’t even come close to your collection. Prayers for you as you visit the cardiologist. Hopefully it will not be anything major.
> 
> Time to get back to the movie. We had it paused while dh went to pick B up from ballet.
> 
> Waving hello to everyone else. Stay warm and dry.



A perfect opportunity to do a shout out to my hometown boy - Gene Kelly.  Do you like American in Paris too?



Monykalyn said:


> Agavegirl- hope things go ok with the heart doc! I forget how scary his can be to those outside healthcare field. My oldest saw a cardiologist for first time at ripe old age of 3 months. Innocent heart murmur but she's been monitored again when a teen (syncope/passing out spells). Finally graduated and no more routine follow ups. Never did figure out what caused the syncope. As Mac said- so many ways to manage heart/blood issues now.
> 
> Happy new year and here's to hoping for good health for all.
> 
> Checkers hope it warms up for you!
> 
> New Year's Eve Eve in MK was awesome (started in Epcot -flight got in and first drop off on ME is cornado. Room ready text while on bus. So we dropped stuff and went for a drink. Timing didn't work to go see DD at work. I'd snagged a liberty tree tavern early dinner that am, and the late dessert party a few weeks ago, so we had a schedule to keep. Fireworks were AWESOME!!!! Omg my favorite! Tink flew right over our table at dessert party.
> NYE in Epcot- holy smokes was it crowded!! But I've never been when the entire crowd was in such a great mood- seriously no grumps.  Didn't see any obnoxious drunks either. Saw both illuminations and fireworks.
> And then it got cold.  Omg cold. Got a new sweatshirt to supplement my jacket, sweater, coat and windbreaker I'd brought. I even bought leggings and wore them under jeans yesterday. I discovered I'd rather melt than freeze. Managed to get through HEA without tears though last night
> 
> But - June trip is BOOKED! Bounce back is pretty good. 5 days at cabins in Fort Wilderness (have always wanted to stay here, and with not knowing if we will have 4 or 5 people seemed best option). Plus-DH mentioned how he wants to do universal several times, he's even looked up prices for Uni APs!! Says he's Disneyed out.  We have some expenses coming up, so if we can get those handled then Universal is in, maybe with APs.  He was looking at the three park ones but I don't think we'd need the water park included ones.  I'm supposed to do some research on blackout dates on lower level passes and put together a budget...
> 
> Only 9 more hours to home. DD's car is PACKED. Almost to Chattanooga. And it's getting colder. Ugh. Think with 3 drivers we may drive straight through.
> 
> She earned her ears...



Pretty sure Grumpy was not too happy to be working NYE hehe

I was just talking to someone yesterday, wondering if the bounceback would be any better than it has been last few years - lame-o!  Do u remember if room only or pkg requirement?



Chuckers said:


> Last night my housemate and I were talking about vacations and she said they can't wait for their trip to England in Feb. I said I was glad they were going and when they get back they can start an earnest look for their own place. She agreed with me. So, I have already planted the seed of them leaving. While I'll miss the extra money I get from them, I miss my sanity more



Um, i may be looking at this upside down & realize we all set our own priorities in life but struggling to wrap my head around fact they can't afford to have their own apartment, but can justify taking a trip to England in February.




tink1957 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted much lately.. .just not feeling up to it but wanted to wish Chuck bon voyage and send healing thoughts to agavegirl
> 
> Hope you all  have a great weekend



Hope whatever clouds hovering disappear quickly!  Hang in there.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> A perfect opportunity to do a shout out to my hometown boy - Gene Kelly.  Do you like American in Paris too?



Of course! I’ll watch anything with Gene Kelly in it. Even Xanadu.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Of course! I’ll watch anything with Gene Kelly in it. Even Xanadu.



Lol even tho i like Olivia too a repeat viewing of that is a stretch for me.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Lol even tho i like Olivia too a repeat viewing of that is a stretch for me.



The movie was pretty bad, but I love the music. I have the soundtrack on my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, and the local radio rock channel I listen to, is doing blocks of 1994 songs, to celebrate the songs that were made in the different years they have been, 50 years, and I remember all of them.  Yeah, I am old.  Potter orchestra is still my ring tone.  I have way too many songs on my phone.

Yeah, 14 out, with a record breaking -1 by tomorrow morning.  And a brisk, cold wind to make that cold feel even more freezing.  Did some errands with DH.  In exchange for putting air in my tires, paid for his truck’s gas.  Hehe, both times he was the one doing the services.  I was begging the car heater to be steamy.  80 was the temp I set on my  car dial.

Hope you DGD does well in her meet today Keisha.  Stay warm.  Love a good old Italian joint.  Having worked in the Southern part of our city, I am spoiled to know good red gravy, and the best bread to dip in it.  

Tink, sorry to hear not feeling well.  I hope you feel much better soon, and the family is well too.

Charade, growing up, there was always big band and old musicals playing in our house.  Enjoy some Gene Kelly still.  Last year, took my mom to an anniversary showing of Dancing in the Rain.  Still a good movie.  Glad to hear your new television came, and working great.  Just in time when you want to stay inside from the cold.

Mac, hope good news from your Atlanta trip.

Chuckers, Safe travel tomorrow.  Big wahoo for your countdown to 1.

Schumi, hope your Saturday evening is going well.  Yeah, I will be happy to not keep track of the day in about 10 years.  Glad you both are enjoying retirement.

MonyK, hehe, fast chicken.  Have not heard a cluck today.  I am sure neighbor ones are inside their coop and not coming out.  The coop is heated.  Lucky cluckers.

With that, I need tea, or maybe hot chocolate.  That and bake something.  House feels cool.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha sounds a lovely place to eat a meal........love places like that........

Lynne, I baked today too.......although our home, especially the kitchen is always warm with the aga being on, but I know what you mean.......baking makes the place feel cosier........

Baked Madeira cake......similar to pound cake and ginger cake.........aromas were indeed warming! Now trying not to eat too much of it.........


It’s the breeze here that causing the low temps.......straight from the sea which is strange as they said we were getting the tail of the weather that’s hitting the North and East of the USA.......so it’s coming the wrong way right now.....I face the North Sea and it’s coming straight from Siberia.........or so it seems......I went down the driveway to check our gates were closed and it is indeed perishing! 

Lazy night tonight watching a supposed scary movie........set in Connecticut.....can’t remember the name.......hope it’s good.........like a good scare!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> I was just talking to someone yesterday, wondering if the bounceback would be any better than it has been last few years - lame-o! Do u remember if room only or pkg requirement?


'I got 30% of room only for the Cabins for dates I wanted. Was a day short for POR (think that was 20%?). Will keep it unless an AP rate comes along that's better.  Used to get PIN codes and haven't had one in over a year-and I'd probably use it this time too! I excpect with TSL opening that dates are gonna fill up quickly. 

Chili on stove- braved the cold early before stores got busy to go grocery shopping. Hoping I'm ambitious enough tomorrow to do some prep work (chopping veggies etc) as this week is going to be busy. 

Working on cleaning bathrooms and floors (sticking to my kitchen floor- what did the kids DO while I was away??). Slowly de-Holidizing the house. Dislike this time of year- dreary January made worse with the takedown of extra lights.

Sun is out. Chicks in sheltered part of yard out of wind enjoying the sun. 

Supposed to have a warmup this week before more winter weather...


----------



## Chuckers

Hi All!

     I finally have a minute to breath as I prep to leave tomorrow!!!!! I had to work this morning, do last minute shopping, and start packing. I have no idea what to put in my suitcase because the weather is going to be warm and cool and maybe cold. 

What's weird is I have to wear clothes for Boston to the airport, but be able to be comfortable once I get to Florida. Luckily, my housemate will also be able to pick me up, so I am going to leave my heavy coat with her so she can bring it back when she picks me up. 




keishashadow said:


> Um, i may be looking at this upside down & realize we all set our own priorities in life but struggling to wrap my head around fact they can't afford to have their own apartment, but can justify taking a trip to England in February.



You're not, but there's more to it than just a trip to England. Wayne's mother lives in England. He hasn't been able to see her in 5 years and his father is dying. They found really cheap airfare and will be staying with his mother, so they're not spending a lot for the trip. He really needs to see his mom, so I am not begrudging them this trip. 

And for my next post.. my FINAL count down post.. which should make a lot of people happy


----------



## Chuckers

1!


Is the atomic number of hydrogen
Is neither a prime nor composite number, it is called a Unit
In baseball scoring, 1 is the number assigned to the pitcher
Is the lowest number a player may wear in the NHL. The NHL has banned 00 and 0, the highest number it 98
In Formula One racing, the previous year's world champion may use the number 1
Three Dog Night claim that 1 is the loneliest number

I may be traveling solo, but I will feel anything but alone at Universal Studios when I leave TOMORROW!!!!!!


----------



## Chuckers

Well, just looked at the weather..  upper 70's now.. but rain every day. I'm hoping it's regular Florida rain with lasts 20 minutes and then it's done.


----------



## Charade67

Safe travels  Chuckers!


----------



## Squirlz

Have a great time Chuckers!


----------



## keishashadow

Good news:  GD aced her 1st competition of seasonfistful of medals & scored high enough to qualify for states in April.

Bad news:  grandma will be stepping onto a big ship via a non-refundable fare that she just paid off yesterday sigh.

Monyk - Never a pin code was sent my way.  Mouse knows he got me lol



Chuckers said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I finally have a minute to breath as I prep to leave tomorrow!!!!! I had to work this morning, do last minute shopping, and start packing. I have no idea what to put in my suitcase because the weather is going to be warm and cool and maybe cold.
> 
> What's weird is I have to wear clothes for Boston to the airport, but be able to be comfortable once I get to Florida. Luckily, my housemate will also be able to pick me up, so I am going to leave my heavy coat with her so she can bring it back when she picks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not, but there's more to it than just a trip to England. Wayne's mother lives in England. He hasn't been able to see her in 5 years and his father is dying. They found really cheap airfare and will be staying with his mother, so they're not spending a lot for the trip. He really needs to see his mom, so I am not begrudging them this trip.
> 
> And for my next post.. my FINAL count down post.. which should make a lot of people happy



Oh dear, that is so sad to read.  That trip is not a want, it's a need!  Wish them well & enjoy the heck out of Orlando!


----------



## agavegirl1

Safe travels Chuckers! 

Thanks for the encouragement homies.  I need some lab tests and a 48 hour hookup on a Holter monitor in the next few weeks.  Being back to work full time doesn't help.  There is a high likelihood this is a nonissue but can be caused by caffeine which I don't consume, a thyroid hormone imbalance or may be a precursor to AFib.  Hence the lab tests and monitor.  Meanwhile my regular medications for HBP are awesome for heart health and my blood pressure is perfect.


----------



## Lynne G

That is mostly good news Agave.  I hope it is nothing and all goes well with the lab tests and such.

Safe travels and bring a raincoat or umbrella so it does not rain, Chuckers.  Nice you get a ride to the airport.  Have an awesome trip.  Sorry your tenants have to make such a sad trip.  I hope they get to spend as much time with mom as they can.

Yay!  GDG scored so great Keisha.  And yay for a cruise.  Enjoy.  I am ready for a vacation.  But, none on the horizon for now.


Hunkered down.  Cold night in store,


----------



## Chuckers

Hope you have a good vacation, too, @keishashadow 

@agavegirl1 I'm hoping it's a non-issue!!

Thanks for the good wishes all! I may not be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Congrats on the GD doing so well Janet......she is a little star!!! And growing up so quickly!!! Shame you miss the performance in April.......timing is everything isn't it.........the woman who waxes my legs told me yesterday she`s going to be away when her daughter has her first baby..........trip is all paid and they`re going with another couple so can`t just change it........timing again........forgot how close this trip coming up is........this week!!! 

Chuckers have a wonderful and safe trip..........

Agavegirl.......continued good wishes....such a stressful time..........

mac.........



Beautiful but cold day today.......around zero degrees but sun is shining.....went out a walk into village as all we needed was milk.....quite pleasant. 

This afternoon we are clearing out a solid oak cabinet in the dining room as we have the decorators coming on Tuesday.......so we can put all the stuff from that into some of the space we cleared upstairs and in the garden room meantime.........this cabinet weighs a ton empty so dreading them having to move it Tuesday.......will make a start today, then finish off clearing both sitting room and dining room out tomorrow. It`s a large table we have in there but it can be turned sideways and just covered.......thankfully don't need to move that as it weighs a ton too........unit can stand beside table and that should give them plenty of room. 

Such upheaval getting rooms decorated.......but worth it. 

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Chuckers

Well, I am at the gate waiting to board. The flight is oversold... naturally. I am NOT giving up my flight.


----------



## Chuckers

On the plane and ready to fly!


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers, hope your flight was uneventful and you are ready for the parks soon or already there enjoying that Florida weather.

Eh, apparently beating Schumi temperature.  We are a lovely 8 now.  Brilliant sunshine and an awesome blue winter sky.

Trying to get little one up.  Need to finish up the errands.  She is not a breakfast food fan, so even the offer of coffee as we travel is not enough.  Most stop breakfast around 10:30 or 11.  Need to holler, later homies.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  

Chuckers lol I'd have been tempted to jump take the gimmies the airline offered. My better half always holding me down though 

Lynne just saw it's going to be nearly 60 degrees here near end of week!  Perhaps it'll keep rolling you way.  What a nice break, sorta sad to miss it.  Excited it's going to break 20 degrees later today.  Has to be close to three weeks here under freezing.

Carole sounds like a daunting process but will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Chuckers

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Chuckers lol I'd have been tempted to jump take the gimmies the airline offered. My better half always holding me down though



There’s no way I would wait another hour! I have taken the jump before, but not this time!


----------



## Chuckers

HELLO MCO!!! A very nice in eventful flight! We took off 39 minutes late and arrived 30 minutes early!


----------



## Charade67

Have a great time Chuckers.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, you mean to tell me the new transformer installed this summer does not work when the temperature is frigid?  No electricity until later this afternoon.  Time to find some blankets and use our phone.


----------



## Chuckers

Sitting on the shuttle waiting to go to RPR. I have heard that the hotels have a convention going on so that’s why I couldn’t change room preferences


----------



## Chuckers

The hotel, RPR, is beautiful and I’ve only seen the lobby so far!


----------



## Chuckers

I’m on the water taxi and I am so freaking excited I could explode!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Enjoy the parks Chuckers!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, you mean to tell me the new transformer installed this summer does not work when the temperature is frigid?  No electricity until later this afternoon.  Time to find some blankets and use our phone.



You have no heating  

Oh my goodness......Lynne that’s awful! Hope by now it’s back on for you........if not head to a hotel.........you can’t be cold........


Still cold here, colder now since it’s got dark........house is warm and cosy though.........fancy an early night though......


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, you mean to tell me the new transformer installed this summer does not work when the temperature is frigid?  No electricity until later this afternoon.  Time to find some blankets and use our phone.



 Oh no


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Enjoy the parks Chuckers!


Thanks Lynne, I am having a blast. Gringotts was really good! Sorry about your heat situation. Hope that gets fixed soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Electricity on, and the house was 55 when it came back on.  I hope they fully fixed the transformer.  Heater is working, but taking time to be warm enough for us.  Thanks for all your concerns. Yeah, Schumi, if we did not get it soon, we would have slept somewhere else.

Quite Sunday night.  Glad and made pepper steak and used the oven to make some cookies.   Just relaxing now.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We are under a winter weather advisory for most of tomorrow. We may get a “wintery mix” but probably not any real snow. I am waiting to see if school is cancelled or on a delay for tomorrow.

Keisha - Congrats to your granddaughter. Please remind me what type of competition she does.

Agavegirl - Prayers for a non issue.

Chuckers - So glad you finally made it to Universal. We really enjoyed staying at RPR. I recommend Jakes for a nice meal.

Lynne - Glad you got your power back. 

I’m watching to playoffs and my Panthers aren’t doing so well.


----------



## Chuckers

I am probably going to run down to Jake's for a snack  now.


----------



## Charade67

I know I’m too late, but I recommend the spinach and artichoke flatbread.

School is closed tomorrow, but I probably still have to go to work.


----------



## Chuckers

I ended up going to Islands and having the beef satay. Had a really cute waiter and I will probably go back tomorrow night for dinner because it's Wok night and he's working


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers-glad to see you made it! Hope the weather stays nice and rain stays away!!!! 
@agavegirl1  Hoping the monitor shows nothing serious-and YAY! to the good news on the blood pressure.


keishashadow said:


> GD aced her 1st competition of seasonfistful of medals & scored high enough to qualify for states in April.


 Wow how awesome! 
Lynne-glad the heat is back on-I might have bailed at 50 degrees.
Schumi-want to come decorate my house? with no budget (not no limit but no money )?


Cold again today-chickens came out for a bit-but when the rain really started they all bolted for the coop. Well except cuddle chicken-she was soaked when I went to lock them up. Think she is part duck-water doesn't bother her...even icy cold rain. Explains why she has a bit of frostbite on a comb tip.

Ugh-busy week ahead-working every day (usually only work 3-4 days), but tomorrow is my last visit to my least favorite home, and it is an hour away. Glad to be giving it up. The new state of art nursing home in my town is open and rapidly accepting residents, so will be doing that one instead. And a swim meet. And sertoma meetings. And indoor soccer starts. And oldest DD is only home this week. She is planning on leaving Saturday to get settled into her new apartment near campus. At least she will have her car this year, and she is only 3.5 hours away instead of 17.  Have to say-prior to Disney she would have been a little freaked out by having to move herself into an apartment (we can't go this weekend with swim meets and soccer). Instead she is planning on seeing if any of her friends are around and just doing it herself. She doesn't need furniture or anything, so mostly bedding and personal stuff.

Watching the dumbest movie ever-and it is like a black hole/accident/cant look away...San Andreas...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

A big Happy Monday to all........

macraven.......... We`re all thinking of you........have a safe journey 

MonyK......you`re on!!!! Love it.......Tom says I cant spell the word budget.....so we`d be ok......sort of....... Oh we watched San Andreas......truly dreadful....but we watched it to the bitter end!!! Although I see my husband watch some real doozies of movies.....usually sci fi......and they`re so bad he has to see how they end.......

Lynne.......so glad to hear you have heating!!! I can`t imagine that type of cold with no heating........


Cold day here today again, but sun is shining, just very frosty.......

May go out this afternoon.......just for a mooch, don't really need anything.........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh hoping a delayed opening tomorrow.  We're getting freezing rain or sleet, and the temperature is to be falling as the rain/sleet, so a white knuckle ride home.  Or not.  I am a wimp.  Going to bail and work from home by lunchtime.  Doubt little one will be let out early, but I guess that depends when the rain/sleet arrives.  Saying around 3 or 4 pm.  So no early let out for her.  Expecting an inch of ice on top of our frozen left over snow.  Ugly black and gray solid frozen snow along the berm of the road.  The plows were better at clearing the width of the road at some points than other points.  Thus, it's been fun driving.  We haven't seen above freezing for several days now.  Yeah, Keisha, I'm waiting for that warmer air.  Only issue, it will be one wet, soggy day if we stay above freezing.  But please, let that warm, above freezing air come soon.  Icy roads are not my idea of fun.  That, and wires/trees with an inch of ice, please oh please, no stoppage of electricity again.  

And, now I have a very sore throat and an off and on runny nose.  May be a tad hot, but not running a fever, thankfully.  Another reason I'll probably bail.  Not so warm inside today.  

Yep, heater was working quite well yesterday once power returned.  Little one upped the temperature.  DH was mad it seemed too warm.  Yeah, maybe, we turned it down when all went to sleep.  Older one is still home.  School does not start for another week.  He's learning what it means to be a family taxi.  HaHa.  We told little one, even if you get your license this summer, no car until you go to college.  Potty mouth response.  Hey, she only have to wait a year.  Hopefully by then, parental unit's car may be for sale.  At least that's what we are generally hoping.  

MonyK, that crazy chicken.  Even frostbite.  I hope all the chickens are warm.  Nice to hear DD is on her own now.  Older one thought about getting an apartment, but so far, he's realized it's significantly cheaper staying at home.  Glad your work commute is not as far soon.  We have many homes near us, including the one my DM is in.

Chuckers, glad you had a good meal in Islands.  We ate there once, but found other places we enjoyed more.  I hope your wok dinner is good.

Schumi, hope you get better weather than frosty.  At least the sun is out.  Hope your mooching goes well, and have a nice afternoon out.

Mac, hope all is well with you.  Hugs and safe travels with good results.


With that, tea.  Hot tea.  Lemon may go into it too.  

Later homies.


----------



## Chuckers

@Lynne G im very picky when it comes to food. I don’t really go adventurous when it comes to eating. Islands had something simple and good.
I’m sure Jakes is wonderful, but I would have had to make too many substitutions to get something I wanted to eat. Chefs hate me. 

Happy Monday All! Day two on the boat to go to early Islands. FB TODAY!


----------



## keishashadow

Here a nice coating of ice on roads, hope we get enough snow to give good traction for evening rush hour.  Yes southern peeps we do wish for stranger things up north in the winter

Mac don't have too much fun on your get-away...you still have to herd (us)when you get back

Just to be proactive & get ahead of the pack; if we break anything here:  i dint do it


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, Keisha.  Everything closing early, including the schools, so rush hour early.  Now saying around 2 or 3 pm.  Agree, ice on the roads no fun.  Much rather have snow too.  Yeah, that's why we live where there's 4 or maybe 3 now, seasons.  Ready to get out winter now though.  That arctic air is not my idea of fun either.  

Salt brine on roads and parking lots have made them white, as well as the cars.  Need to get my car washed.  Already had to pump air into the tires because of the cold.  

Spring, where are ya?


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, hope you’ve arrived safely and finally got a sleep 

Spring seems a long way off right now Lynne.......

It’s a damp cold here now......seems to go straight into your bones.......


Finished off getting the rooms cleared for decorator tomorrow.......feels like we’re moving again! Rooms look a little bleak.......have ensconced ourself into smaller living room at the back of the house.......I usually have this room to myself as it doesn’t have a tv in it anymore, my quiet room as I call it.............so one of the other TVs have been moved in temporarily while other rooms are out of action......

Dinner tonight is spicy pulled pork, potato wedges and some roasted peppers.......extra bbq sauce on hand of course......

Time to start cooking.........


----------



## kohlby

Chuckers - Glad you made it to Universal!!!!!  Woohoo!  We like RPR too.

Agavegirl - Hope all comes back good. 

Those dealing with cold and ice, I wish warmth upon you.  My relatives in the northeast are still dealing with negative temperatures.  (That's negative in F, so super negative in C).


I'm trying to get motivated on this Monday but it's tough.  We spent a couple hours at a park (meaning playground) this morning.  The weather is so much better than last week so I'm trying to absorb it all - especially since it may rain this week.  No theme park outings for weekdays this week - kids have too much going on today, tues, and thurs evenings and I have Bunco Friday evening.  So, first chance will likely be Sunday  Hoping MLK day doesn't increase crowds more than we like.


----------



## Chuckers

We are not happy... Ripsaw Falls is closed.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, January and February most of the water rides are closed for maintenance.  Sorry you missed that ride Chuckers.  Most find the weather a deterrent to riding them.  We were very thankful VB was open, even though in the mid 60’s.  We had a great time there.  No lines and the kids got more than a few rides in the 5 hours we stayed there.

Was running a fever.  Was so cold, went home, took a warm shower, then medicine and crawled into bed.  Missed lunch and dinner.  Good thing my kids know how to cook.  Little one gave up one of her chicken soups to make for me now.  That and crackers was my dinner.  Also did not have breakfast, as my stomach was not wanting food.  I am exhausted, even though I took a 4 hour nap.  Actually very thankful I could leave early.  News saying slippery roads, as we are still below freezing.  Did start as a slushy snow, then sleet, now a steady freezing rain.  No need to go anywhere tonight.  

Now what to view that keeps my attention.  News first.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne I'm told flu running rampant here, hospital beds are full  can't say I know a soul who has come down with it - yet.  Hope this is a different bug

Carole - exciting stuff going down for you! Nice to have a change in decor 

DS I'm going to MCO has been feeling crappy last few days. Went to ER. Has walking pneumonia. We leave tomorrow. I may take him a mask for plane. They are germ incubators on a good day

Youngest DS got the summons from the county courthouse. Called in as instructed as dumdumdum stuck reporting tomorrow at 8 am. Stipend wouldn't even pay to park/Uber/bus.Don't know a person ever picked.  My peeps must be an ahem opiniated bunch


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh no Lynne that sucks! Hope you feel better soon! At my meeting tonight (we do a "brag basket" that we give a buck for "bragging" on good or positive things that happen to us or others-money collected at end of year goes to the president's charity of choice. Usually about $1500 is given) most were bragging on how they've finally kicked the "crud" and grateful to be feeling better. Whole wing at NH home today quarantined for flu, and entire building and staff on tamiflu. I wore a mask and washed hands, alot!


keishashadow said:


> I may take him a mask for plane


-seriously-anything to stop a secondary bug from digging in!  Oh-and I got picked for jury duty several years ago. Was an interesting experience...
Kohlby-sounds lovely to get to be outside. Warmed up a bit today, but fog is now back and starting to freeze. Supposed to get near 60 degrees on Wednesday, and back to wintry mix over weekend...

And another chicken has tips of frostbite starting on her comb. She was NOT happy when I brought her in to put the stuff on her comb! Even DH wanted to know just what I was doing to her. She is a very vocal lady anyway, but if neighbors had heard her I'd probably be getting a call from animal control LOL. She gets a treat after so you'd think being held was a good thing...This freezing fog is awful for the feather kids...but the stuff I put on them works wonders and will be healed up in no time.

Schumi-the decorating offer stands if you ever make it to the middle of US. Silver Dollar City is getting a rollercoaster where the vehicle on the tracks also spins, for those super thrill seekers LOL, and we are about an hour from there.  Midwest summers can be brutal though...


----------



## Charade67

School is closed again today. No snow, but they are saying hazardous road conditions after last night’s rain.  On the plus side, we are supposed to have a high of 49 today.

Monykalyn - You sound very busy. We are trying to get back into the swing of things with activities, but this weather is causing things to be cancelled.

Lynne - I hope yup feel better soon.

Schumi - How I wish we could do some redecorating. We have plans, just not the money right now.  Hopefully over the next few years we will be able to replace our carpet with looking, renovate the kitchen (it’s ugly) and repaint. This summer our big project is repairing the deck.

Keisha - Jury duty? I have only had to serve once in my life. Was chosen as an alternate for the case, but was dismissed before having to listen to anything. I wasn’t feeling well during the days I had to report for duty. It turns out that I was pregnant with B at the time. Wow, that was over 17 years ago. 

Gotta run and get to work. My boss doesn’t close unless there is a foot of snow on the ground, and then she usually debates it because “It’s going to be above 2 today. The snow will melt.”


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Mac sending good wishes and prayers your way Kneester that you are settled and all goes well 

Chuckers its supposed to be 76 there in Orlando today maybe they will open water rides if they are not refurbing them. Predicting some rain this afternoon. Hope you are having a great time at Universal  

Lynne sending mummy dust your way that you get well real quick 

Keisha sorry to hear your son is sick. Here's to blue sky's and sunshine in Orlando that should help him get better soon. Would be nice if he could get some fresh squeezed OJ if not allergic. A mothers love and care always makes one better 

Monykalyn you continue to educate us all on chickens. Love the information. Always a bit scary on the Flu outbreaks. CDC always mixes serum for flu shots on their predication of the prevalent strains that they think will be out there. Then another strain that was not in the serum becomes the strain making everyone sick or one strain mutates. So kind of darned if you do and darned if you don't.

Kohlby.....Yeah.... to nicer days for sure. Its supposed to be 77 today here. Suppose to get a little rain this afternoon though.

Agavegirl1 Sending good thoughts and prayers your way that they find out what is going on with your heart ........A few years ago I started having PVC's out of the blue and cardiologist and I did not know why they suddenly just came on. I looked at anything that could have precipitated the onset and I had started eating biscotti in the morning with my coffee before it had started. I stopped having the biscotti and they stopped. It was the anise in the biscotti that was causing the problem. Cardiologist could not believe it.  Have found that anise, MSG and Sulfite preservatives will all trigger allergies and irregular heart rhythm........So no more biscotti, black licorice, italian sausage etc... for me. Have to watch food labels for Anise, MSG and Sulfites.........Hope its something easily fixed for you.

Schumi always nice to put a fresh new look in the house. Pulled pork sounds yummy 

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you for all the well wishes.  At least the throat is not as sore today. But the bug now in my chest, and well, just aching all over.  Don't think it's the flu though, very thankful about that.  Lots of sleep yesterday, while I did not feel restful, I think helped.  That, and I am taking pills regularly.  I am hoping to be over it in a few more days.  Not going to go around lots of people.  I swear, I am the one that gets the next bug while fighting the current bug, and repeat that for like a month.  Hoping the rest of the family does not get this crud.  I think it is the time when sickness spreads.  It's cold, and people congregate inside.  Yeah, our state was one of the ones marked as having flu everywhere.  






  Well maybe not for me.  Kids would be up for it though.  They like Mexican style food, including tacos.  Maybe soup again for me.  I can be sure, though, Schumi's dinner will be lush.

Eek, that's too bad about the cookie Robo.  But at least you know now what to avoid.  I'm allergic to MSG, and unfortunately you can even find it in canned goods.  But it does not effect my heart, just shuts me down, and give me a migraine.  I wash canned goods and fresh vegetables and fruit.  I tend to be wary of salad bars and some restaurants that have been know to use MSG.   Interestingly, anise does not, and I don't think it bothers my heart either. 

We must not be interesting enough either Keisha.  Called to jury duty several times so far, and only once paneled, but not picked.  I hope DS is feeling better, and you have a quiet and easy flight today.  Safe travels and have fun!

Sending a hug and good wishes to Mac.  

Hello to busy MonyK

Robo, I hope the coffee is hot, even though around 77 today.  

Icy start to the day, as below freezing until around 9 am.  Lucky, both little one and me had a delayed start.  She was luckier than me, older one told her if she moved a little faster, he'd get her coffee.  How'd he get her to move when my offer didn't?  Lucky she's allowed to have drinks in classrooms.  Had to scrape off a thick ice covering my car windows.  Then, backing up, realized there was ice on my backup lens, so had to stop, and knock the ice off of it.  But, more luck, it's going to hit 36 this afternoon.  Hopefully the bright sun will dry up most of what's slowly melting.  Even dirtier car.  

With that, I'm going to try some tea.  Still feels cold to me, even if older one is not wearing a jacket today.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Mac sending good wishes and prayers your way Kneester that you are settled and all goes well
> 
> Chuckers its supposed to be 76 there in Orlando today maybe they will open water rides if they are not refurbing them. Predicting some rain this afternoon. Hope you are having a great time at Universal
> 
> Lynne sending mummy dust your way that you get well real quick
> 
> Keisha sorry to hear your son is sick. Here's to blue sky's and sunshine in Orlando that should help him get better soon. Would be nice if he could get some fresh squeezed OJ if not allergic. A mothers love and care always makes one better
> 
> Monykalyn you continue to educate us all on chickens. Love the information. Always a bit scary on the Flu outbreaks. CDC always mixes serum for flu shots on their predication of the prevalent strains that they think will be out there. Then another strain that was not in the serum becomes the strain making everyone sick or one strain mutates. So kind of darned if you do and darned if you don't.
> 
> Kohlby.....Yeah.... to nicer days for sure. Its supposed to be 77 today here. Suppose to get a little rain this afternoon though.
> 
> Agavegirl1 Sending good thoughts and prayers your way that they find out what is going on with your heart ........A few years ago I started having PVC's out of the blue and cardiologist and I did not know why they suddenly just came on. I looked at anything that could have precipitated the onset and I had started eating biscotti in the morning with my coffee before it had started. I stopped having the biscotti and they stopped. It was the anise in the biscotti that was causing the problem. Cardiologist could not believe it.  Have found that anise, MSG and Sulfite preservatives will all trigger allergies and irregular heart rhythm........So no more biscotti, black licorice, italian sausage etc... for me. Have to watch food labels for Anise, MSG and Sulfites.........Hope its something easily fixed for you.
> 
> Schumi always nice to put a fresh new look in the house. Pulled pork sounds yummy
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.



DS is moving so slowly, can't blame him not feeling well but if he had his gear at my house when i asked last weekend...can't say I'm surprised but my itinerary to get to airport pre rush hour has literally flown out the window.  Ah well by noon tomorrow should be in blessed warmthwatching shamu do his thing.


----------



## Chuckers

Feel better @Lynne G!

Ripsaw is closed for refurb, so it won’t be open. Today was SeaWorld. My friend got sick so I went alone. I have to hire a Lyft to get to AK tomorrow morning. 

While at SeaWorld, I found it was only $50 to get a day ticket to Busch Gardens and I booked a seat on the free shuttle bus for Thursday! So I get MORE coasters! 

I beat. Have to be at the lobby by 7 am tomorrow for my Lyft ride. I think I’ll go to the hotel and go sit in the indoor hot tub for a while then crash early.

Last night I had a shake from Toothesome. The Heavenly Hazelnut. It was goooood! I need to get dinner tonight. Ugh. 

Hugs everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Chuckers said:


> I beat. Have to be at the lobby by 7 am tomorrow for my Lyft ride. I think I’ll go to the hotel and go sit in the indoor hot tub for a while then crash early.



There’s an indoor hot tub? Wish Inhad known that when I was there.


----------



## Chuckers

Actually, it’s 6pm and I am at the RPR boat dock. I am going to try and hit Gringotts before the park closes at 7.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> There’s an indoor hot tub? Wish Inhad known that when I was there.


It’s in the gymnasium. No one uses it and it’s wonderful! Open til 10 pm.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......safe travel......have fun, it’s warming up down there again........

MoneyK......it’s a date!!

Robo......nice to see you! I have an msg allergy too.......as well as causing arrhythmia it drops my body temp really low.......had a horrible experience in Orlando once.......forgot to check the zingers didn’t have it.......not nice.....

Charade.....you’ll get there........we did our kitchen which is huge, a few years back........it’s such a big job......but worth it.......ripped everything out and started from scratch. It’ll do us till we move from here I think......although a change is always nice. 

Lynne........hope you feel better........we have the terrible Aussie flu over here apparently......and it’s everywhere.......and of course regular flu is rampant! Everyone seems to have something...........stay in bed and keep warm with lots of fluid. 

Chuckers.......sssshhhhhhhh........not many folks know about the hot tub inside.......lol.........yep, there’s never anyone there.......I don’t like hot tubs but my DH likes them........



Janet and I heard from mac........she’s doing ok.........


So, decorating half done........and I love it so far.........painting to be finished, then wait till nearer the end of the month for new flooring to go down in both rooms, new furniture for sitting room.....dining room is fine as we only bought new furniture just over a year ago for that room.....and new drapes in both rooms.......so hopefully by end of the month it’ll all be done........thinking of adding those fitted wooden blinds to sitting room.......the ones you fit in to the wall not just hang on the window?? Not sure.........

Today, it’s raining.........need to go out for few bits.........and it’s DS birthday on Sunday so have a few things to get him too........he’s so easy to buy for though.........

Have a great Wednesday........although I did think it was Thursday a minute ago..........


----------



## Chuckers

Schumi, I’ll keep the tub a secret between us!!!

I’m glad it’s not Thursday, I would have missed my Disney day. 

I can’t believe I am actually awake... again.. before the sun is even remotely up and it’s not a work day. But I have to hit AK at rope drop or I think I’ll be screwed trying to get on Pandora. 

Orchids had wonderful cinnamon rolls. I think they’re better than Cinnabon. And less expensive.


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun at AK today Chuckers.  Yeah, if wasn't for my FP, I doubt we would have waited for the FOP.  It was neat though, so I hope you enjoy Pandora area, and all of AK.  Yum, I like a cinnamon bun.  Not fond of Cinnabon, so glad you found a sweet breakfast.  And yeah, even on vacation, my head gets me up early.  I may not move as fast, but for getting up very early for many a year, I guess I am wired to be an early bird. 

Safe travels to the Keisha gang.  Hope DS is feeling better, and you all got off on time.  Hug Shamu for me.  We took a pass this last trip.  Maybe one year again.  We enjoy SW, Aquadica, DC, and BGT.  I don't mind the drive to BGT.  We've always made good time to Tampa, even during the holidays one year.

Darn, throat is still annoying me.  Still not feeling right, but at least much better than the beginning of the week.  Thankfully, no soccer, as all voted to not do indoor this year, so my week-ends are generally relaxing. 

A  lovely 26 right now.  All that melting makes me nervous, as black ice is still around.  Lots of accident reports early morning these last couple of days.  Until yesterday, we were below freezing for more than 2 weeks.  Ack, no wonder all are sick.

All you house decorating sounds quite lovely Schumi.  Hope your shopping in the rain is quick, and you get what you wanted without getting wet.  Have a great afternoon.   

To make sure all homies know it is Wednesday, (even though Keisha is now a vacationing homie)










Yes, that camel reminder.  Hump day indeed.  The middle of the work week, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Ah yes, Friday, means the week-end will be here before ya know it.

Now I need tea.  Later homies. 

Oh, and so happy Schumi heard from Mac.  Still sending mummy dust and good thoughts all is going well Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

You’re back at work Lynne? Well, stay warm anyway.......sore throats are hard to deal with.......still keep up the hot liquids.......


Rain has stopped but it’s such a damp cold......still, better than freezing........

Got some stuff shopping...........ordered Kyle’s track day at the motor racing circuit for the day......his usual birthday gift........what do you get them when they don’t need anything? He loves that though and it’s a fantastic day,  it he has to wait till at least April as they only do it on certain dates...........so, that and a few other bits and bobs for him to open Sunday. 

Will make him a flourless chocolate cake too........nice he won’t be working on his birthday as it’s Sunday......not sure of his plans for the rest of the day yet........

Off out tonight with my friend for our usual Wednesday night outing.........going to be slightly different as I’m having to be Gluten/Wheat free for 12 weeks........will be interesting.........but shouldn’t be too difficult.......

Anyway, hope your Wednesday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Schumi, as long as I am not running a fever.  Making it a short day though, as I still am tired.  Older one bought me egg drop and wanton soup for dinner last night.  See, my kids can be good sometimes.  They know when I don't feel well, I am not a great cook.  Have a nice night out, even if gluten/wheat cannot eat.  Yep, there's still lush food without those ingredients.


----------



## Monykalyn

WEdnesday-and we are going to get near 60 degrees today, cloudy but nice to not freeze! well for 24 hours at least-supposed to drop tomorrow during day with rain turning to ice. Supposed to go out of town for client tomorrow, and middle has swim meet in that town. waiting to hear if meet is cancelled-if it is will get up early so I can be done before precip turns freezing.

Can tell major shifts today-headache...

Glad to hear Mac is ok!
Happy early birthday to Kyle!
Lynne-hope you and Keisha family feel better soon! I did cook last night (homemade mac n cheese), then when DH, DS and oldest left for soccer game got second wind and made a batch of chocolate chip cookies. He also has practice tonight, but he fell on ice (flat on back-didn't hit head thankfully) but he is complaining of soreness and can't take deep breaths without hurting. Think he bruised a rib or two. Then he fell in basketball and hurt his wrist. He is a mess right now and miserable so may let him skip practice.

Charade-think I will take busy over snowed in lol!
Robo-when I first started as an RD I thought people who claimed allergies to stuff like anise, MSG  etc were exaggerating or something. Over the years I have learned that foods do affect people different ways. We are taught in school that "carb is carb", especially in diabetes, but one person may be able to eat an orange and no issues but someone else an orange will spike blood sugar for hours. I no longer discount any intolerances and especially if it makes you feel better then why not avoid it? There is almost always a sub for the avoided food. The only issue I have are fad diets especially paleo! Just eat real, not too much, mostly plants. no need for "Paleoized brownies" this way . Just make them from usual ingredients and don't eat the whole pan! We as a society have forgotten about portion control, and eating until not hungry; different from eating until "full".

Chuckers-hope you get on Flight of Passage!!

Lunch break over-back to work!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Crikey that picture is big!!!


Lynne, hope you`re doing better today.......nice the family takes good care of you too when you`re sick......always nice to be coddled a little.......yep, this gluten free is only for 6/12 weeks initially to see if there`s any difference........doesn't seem too difficult so far.....a few changes here and there and it`s done......I have one acquaintance who thinks she has allergies to everything....and is so fussy and faddy, for an adult it`s unbelievable how persnickety she is, she claims she doesn't eat this or that and is happy with chicken fingers........can`t be doing with that........I won`t indulge in her fads.......genuine allergies are something else though. But, hope today is a good one for you........

MonyK.........thanks so much........Birthdays are still such a special occasion for us.....even if he is going to be 24!!! He`s still my baby.......  Hope your weather isn't too bad today, although doesn't sound great.........

I can imagine you hear some interesting things in your business with fad diets and such........I hear you on the weirder ones.......and there`s so many of them.........


Been out grocery shopping this morning.......we have had a fog over the top of us for 3 days now.....isn't going anywhere, so it`s a very damp cold, but no ice which is always good.......

This afternoon.....going to get a few more little things for Kyle`s Birthday on Sunday......it`s hard to get him any surprises now......he knows about the racing track day...but managed a few things he doesn't know about.......he always jokes when it`s our birthdays he`s going to give us a voucher for a hug......so I have printed off exactly that for him.....a voucher for a hug.......he`ll laugh at that........

Hope Keisha is having a blast in Orlando with one of her boys.......

And mac....if you`re reading....... 

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi.  Feeling almost back to routine.  Kids brought me pizza last night.  It is nice to have family help when not feeling well.  Yeah, I agree food fad diets are sometimes the silliest thing I hear.  Lucky, that MSG is the only food type of allergy I have.  Little one gets hives if she eats strawberries, and also gets hives sometimes when we eat out.   I don't think it's the food, but something in the air.  Older one and DH have no food allergies.

Mac, hope your morning is going well.  Thinking good thoughts.

Keisha, Yay!  On vacation with the boy.  Hope you are all having fun and enjoying rides.  Hope DS feels much better now.

So, throw back a drink, and remember the week-end is coming soon.  Happy Thursday homies!  

Wake up, we don't have a heat wave, but today will be 50 and tomorrow almost 60.  Then old man winter returns. Below freezing Sunday.  Yep, nothing like starting a new week below 32 F or 0 C.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Wake up, we don't have a heat wave, but today will be 50 and tomorrow almost 60.  Then old man winter returns. Below freezing Sunday.  Yep, nothing like starting a new week below 32 F or 0 C.


 Same for us...cold returns Saturday and lasts all of next week. 

I think I'm moving to Hawaii.


----------



## Chuckers

Morning all! Waiting for the bus to Busch Gardens. 

Lynne hope you’re feeling better!

Keisha seems like your here at the right time for the weather!

It’s supposed to be 80 today!!!

Yesterday, at the magic kingdom, I stopped in the ticketing office next to HoP to get some fast passes. Since the parade was happening, the office was empty. Jake, the cast member, told me that normally he would tell people to go use the kiosks, but he said he would gladly help me because he wasn’t busy. He ended up giving me 3 any time fast passes for Peter Pan, Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs Mine Train. I was so happy. 

I can’t believe how crowded the park was though.


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun Chuckers!  My kids love the coasters there.  Not fond of the cheetah one, but the steel ones they really liked.  

Yeah, I hear ya Metro.  I'm ready to be a snow bird one of these days.  Closer to Miami maybe.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

Monykalyn I don't buy into the food diet plans like paleo either. As a RN have seen the consequences of folks who have food allergies (intolerances) to peanuts, shellfish, MSG, Sulfites etc...some folks become congested with mild airway constriction, puffy eyes, heart arrhythmia's. Those reactions are uncomfortable and easily treatable. Then there are the life threatening reactions like anaphylaxis. As a RN I never took a persons verbal history of allergies mildly. I always felt the one time I did not take the person that was going on that they were allergic to just about everything seriously, that would be the one person who would code on me after admission. I have a son and granddaughter who are both insulin dependent diabetics. When granddaughter was diagnosed when she was 6 the RD's at Riley's Children's Hospital where wonderful. As an RD you are a very valuable member of the healthcare team in educating folks on dietary needs and changes for their health. You are right portion control is a big issue in our society. Hope your chickens frostbitten combs are on the mend with the salve you have been applying.

Schumigirl thank you for the update on Mac.

Lynne glad to here the family is taking good care of you.  Sending Mummy dust your way  Had a good laugh yesterday talking to a friend about the fun we had at HHN. I remembered the good laugh we had when we came out of
Ash vs Evil Dead.

Sending Mummy dust to Mac 

Supposed to be 79 here today then 81 tomorrow then back down to the mid 60's on Saturday. Pool time today for sure.

Chuckers glad to hear you are having a good time.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I hear ya Metro.  I'm ready to be a snow bird one of these days.  Closer to Miami maybe.


 Nah...I'll stick to Hawaii...If I get too cold I can always jump into a volcano.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Same for us...cold returns Saturday and lasts all of next week.
> 
> I think I'm moving to Hawaii.



Now you know we would soooooo come and visit you if you moved to Hawaii..........  Cold is coming back again........awww........did you enjoy the car place at Kissimmee the other week? 

I wouldn’t retire to Florida.......too humid during the summer..........I’d pick somewhere else if I could.......we could only stay 6 months though.........everyone thought we’d buy a place in a Florida when Tom retired, but why bother......hotels are perfect! Although you never know........

Lynne......love a pizza.........strawberries seems to be a common allergy........Kyle is the same with msg.....he just gets the headaches though, so he has avoided that for years now. Up till now as well as msg it’s been onions and garlic for me.....hoping I’m not gluten intolerant. But, there’s worse things..........

Hey Robo........nice to see you.......enjoy that pool of yours!! 

Chuckers......have fun!

Janet........

Mac........still thinking of you..........



Chicken in a bag for dinner tonight.........yep.......Kyle looked at me like I was crazy first time I said that.......it’s just the cooking bags and I add in loads of flavourings, spicy bbq tonight.......cooks chicken breasts to a tee!!! 

That and baked potato for my mister and sweet potato for me.........DS isn’t here for dinner tonight......he’s going out.....so just us........quiet night in......too cold to go out anywhere tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am at work and bored out of my mind. I literally have nothing to do. I don’t know how far I will get with this post. Our data connection is spotty and my boss refuses to get WiFi. 
A couple of nights ago B auditioned for a local community theater production and is anxiously awaiting the call back announcement. Last night was academic awards at her school. The first year the recipients get a school letter. (When I was in high school my school only gave letters for sports and other competitive teams. I lettered in Math Team. Yes, I was a nerd.) Each additional year they get a pin. This year’s pin looks like Aladdin’s Lamp.

 Schumi - Luckily my kitchen is small, but it does need to be completely demolished and rebuilt. It’s old and very ugly. I’m looking forward to replacing all of the old carpet with flooring.  I can’t wait to see the cat the first time he tries to run across the wood floor. 

Lynne - Glad you are feeling better. It is supppsed to be near 60 here tomorrow, but we are also getting rain. 
B’s band teacher likes her new clarinet. I am hoping that now that she has a better instrument she will get into the “elite” band next year. 

Chuckers - Sounds like you are having a great time. I hope to visit Busch Gardens in Florida sometime. I like the one we have here in Virginia. 

Fad diets, I do not like them. Back when I was pregnant I had a coworker who tried to convince me to eat foods based on my blood type. This girl was always trying something new, and she didn’t even need to lose weight. 

I am thankful that no one in my family had food allergies. I have one medicine allergy that I am aware of, but it’s not life threatening. 

I guess I should see if there is anything around here that needs to be done before I got to lunch.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Now you know we would soooooo come and visit you if you moved to Hawaii..........  Cold is coming back again........awww........did you enjoy the car place at Kissimmee the other week?


 Oh yes...had an absolute blast! Took lots of pictures of the offerings. Wish the weather would have cooperated a bit more...too much wind that day. I'm going to make this an annual event now...just like HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Friday treat.........


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Oh yes...had an absolute blast! Took lots of pictures of the offerings. Wish the weather would have cooperated a bit more...too much wind that day. I'm going to make this an annual event now...just like HHN.



Oh glad to hear you enjoyed it...........keep the pictures on your phone and we`ll see them in March..............how much do I love saying that!!!!! See you in March.......


Friday again........dull and grey but fog has finally lifted.....was like being in a scary movie last few days!! 

Have appointment with chiropractor this afternoon....back giving some problems again.....this woman is amazing, so hopefully be sorted out quickly...already feels better after an appointment with her on Tuesday......

That`s about it for our day today........done some housework this morning and laundry......lunch is a variation of a shrimp po boy.......made with a wrap.....so not really a po boy.......

Dinner is home made beef burgers, spicy of course, sweet potatoes and some salad for them......so food is sorted for the day.......priorities.......

Will do some shopping while we are out this afternoon.......then have no real plans for the weekend.......

Hope your Friday is a good one...........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yes Friday.









The temperature rose almost 20 degrees overnight.  60 this morning, but very dark, foggy and a steady rain.  Goodbye ice and snow.  Now saying we may see 67 before the day is over.  Then mother nature's tease is over.  Temp on Saturday is 40, and Sunday, well, our below freezing 31 is forecast.   

Ah, I am ready to sleep in Saturday.  Asked DH if he's got anything scheduled for Saturday morning.  Asked why?  Sleeping in late of course.  Most likely, we'll both be up early, but moving much slower.  We'll have to wake the kids by 10 or so.  Neither of them will be up earlier than us.  And, a holiday week-end of service if up.  Yay! for a short week next week.

Schumi, I hope your back problems get worked out this afternoon.  Lush dinner scheduled, as well.  Enjoy your Friday! and thanks for the fog.  LOL

Keisha, hope you are having fun and enjoying sun.

Mac, sending good thoughts.  

Charade, hope you got some of the warm air today too.  Yeah, my kitchen needs updating and is very small too.  One of these days.  Glad B is happy with the new clarinet.  Little one is starting her college list.  Still not sure what she wants to be, but that's okay. We will be doing visits most likely this summer into fall.  I am hoping she stays in state.  It would most likely be cheaper.  Unlike older one who's fine with commuting, little one does not.  Sigh.   Prom is not on the radar for some reason.  I am not sure if it will be with friends or not.  I am still shocked she's driving and a year and a half away from being a high school graduate.  Time does fly.

With that, iced tea.  Just is slightly sore throat, so hoping the long week-end gets rid of this sickness quick.

Later homies!  Rock on.  It's Friday!   Oh yeah, a huge picture of CH, loving it Schumi.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh glad to hear you enjoyed it...........keep the pictures on your phone and we`ll see them in March..............how much do I love saying that!!!!! See you in March.......


 Yes...that does have a nice ring to it doesn't it? 

I've seen the Mardi Gras concert line up and am not overly excited about any of the shows so I guess I'll just do the parade a time or two and call it quits.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you got some of the warm air today too.  Yeah, my kitchen needs updating and is very small too.  One of these days.  Glad B is happy with the new clarinet.  Little one is starting her college list.  Still not sure what she wants to be, but that's okay. We will be doing visits most likely this summer into fall.  I am hoping she stays in state.  It would most likely be cheaper.  Unlike older one who's fine with commuting, little one does not.  Sigh.   Prom is not on the radar for some reason.  I am not sure if it will be with friends or not.  I am still shocked she's driving and a year and a half away from being a high school graduate.  Time does fly.



High of 67 (with rain) today. High of 38 tomorrow. I hate winter.
I need to get B signed up for the SAT. I missed the deadline for the March test, so we are aiming for May.
B wans to be a theater major. Problem is she doesn’t raeally have the talent to do so. DH and I are trying to talk her into something math or science related. She has high A’s in physics and pre-calculus.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a lazy Friday night, and it is raining quite hard and is noisy.  Had rained all day and is expected to continue to rain overnight and not end until tomorrow morning.  Everything will be damp and wet.  It better dry up most of tomorrow, as now saying high on Sunday is 26.  Hello cold air.  Stay away.


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday!! 
Drove home (over an hour away) yesterday in sleet storm. Had to stop to scrape ice off windshield as heater wasn't able to keep up. Middle kids swim meet cancelled (was in same town where I was working). Roads were mostly clear though. Stinking cold today - I am not a winter fan! 

Chickens water frozen- apparently when DH unplugged outside lights he unplugged everything-didn't catch it until this afternoon. Babies were thirsty. So mad at the kids as I'd asked repeatedly if water was ok! Electronics off for awhile until I'm calmer and maybe decide to forgive them.

Maybe snow Sunday

MiL and fil staying with us tonight so we can take them to airport in am- they are off to Mexico for 3 weeks (Puerto Vallarta). Oldest DD also leaving tomorrow for school. Glad to have 3 day weekend though!

Dinner was out tonight-no cooking!  

Happy weekend!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Doncha just love Saturday`s.........

Even though I am a lady of leisure and don't have to work......there`s still something about a Saturday that just makes you feel good!!!! 

Today going to make a flourless chocolate for my boy`s birthday tomorrow........he asked for that instead of buying him a regular birthday cake.......no problems at all........making it today as he says it`s better the second day........may bake a few other things too since I'm getting baking stuff out anyway.....

Lynne, our weather sounds like yours.......today is cold, damp and grey.......did I mention it`s cold!! But least rain has finally stopped........

Boys are having Chinese takeout tonight....I`m doing myself a hot and spicy shrimp stir fry with rice noodles.......never tried rice noodles before.......hmm....will see. 

Have a great Saturday...........

Shout out to Janet and mac.........


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes...that does have a nice ring to it doesn't it?
> 
> I've seen the Mardi Gras concert line up and am not overly excited about any of the shows so I guess I'll just do the parade a time or two and call it quits.



Foreigner is the only concert I`d want to see.......never heard of half of them!!! I must be so old......or very out of date.........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning.  Brunch is French toast, home fries, omelette and over easy one egg for little one.  

Cake sounds lush Schumi.  Enjoy your Saturday.  Yeah, now saying 26 the high for Sunday.  Brr.

Hello homies!  Coffee and tea, let it be plenty and hot.


----------



## Charade67

It’s been very quiet here for the past couple of days. I hope that means people are out having fun and are too busy to post.
 I spent parts of yesterday and today cleaning the upper level of my house. Now it’s time to tackle downstairs. The worst part is our spare bedroom. It has become an office/guest room/storage room and it is a mess.

Oh my gosh, we just heard a commotion on our deck and looked out to find our neighbor’s 3 year old son. DH asked him if his mom and dad knew where he was and he said no. Dh was just about to go next door when the father came over and apologized and got the kid. I suspect dad was already outside and the child just slipped away when he wasn’t looking.

Time to take care of the room of doom.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade It is a bit quiet right now.........usually when mac is missing it’s the same.........she is missed........ I love when the house is cleared of all junk! 



Had a weird conversation with a “friend” this afternoon.......she was calling out kids around my sons age for being snowflakes and such.........absolutely 100% corrected her and let her know in no uncertain terms not all that age are snowflakes.........my son and his friends have all worked darn hard to get Masters Degrees and all are now in jobs with tremendous potential for the future and my son is not the only one to have a tremendous work ethic.......

Funnily enough when my son graduated she was the only one of my friends who didn’t send him a congratulations card.......think she may be a little green.........no reason to as she has lovely kids......they’re just not as academic.....not everyone can be though........rant over! 

Been grey for most of the day......and cold. So spent the afternoon baking and listening to 80’s music.......promised a friend I’d write an article for a new local magazine she’s editing.........didn’t do that, but will get around to it.......won’t take long..........

Movie night ahead..........


----------



## Charade67

We have way too much stuff. We are taking a break now and watching football playoffs. I think the garage is going  to be the next project.


----------



## Monykalyn

Chicken pic of the day-she's totally sprawled on her side.  Taking a break from cleaning-got rest of decorations down. Outside ones back in attic, chicken coop plastic resecured (their run is plastic wrapped and covered to help keep the wind and rain and snow out in winter). Been so windy it's ripped off in places. Getting some snow tomorrow and Monday. Glad I don't work til Tuesday! But up in 50's again next Saturday.

College kid is off for school-got her car all packed and ready.

Son had soccer this am- indoor. Then off to breakfast. 


And got interrupted! Cleaning now complete. Contemplating a glass of wine or other cocktail while I wait for sheets to dry.  Went out for dinner last night, leftovers from that and other nights means no cooking tonight. Have a new recipe for pork chops for tomorrow. 

Stay warm


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Glass of wine or cocktail sounds good about now MonyK........Tom and I are doing Dry January.......big thing over here where you give up all alcohol for the entire month.......entire month 
We did it last year too, and most of our friends are too......which helps!!! It`s actually really easy, we joke but it really is easy..........I`d be worried if it wasn't easy actually.........have two friends who have given up already, in fact one lasted till Jan 3rd.......lol........


So, my baby is 24 today........24!!!! Where does the time go..........hugged the living daylights out of him this morning......opened his cards and gifts then light breakfast as we`re going out for lunch with a few of his friends coming along too........then back to ours for cake, snacks and drinks for those that drink........Kyle doesn't drink alcohol but some of his friends do......and of course we are not drinking either.........

Have a great Sunday........

mac.........


----------



## Robo56

Happy 24th birthday to Schumi’s son Kyle today.




Have a great time celebrating today.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! It’s 47 this morning and the wind out of the NNW makes it feel lots colder. The high today is supposed to be 64. I will take that and be thankful for sure.

Spoke with granddaughter Friday evening and they had 4 inches of snow on the ground with 1/4 inch of ice underneath. I think everyone is getting a blast of cold down the center of US.

Coffee is good this morning not very motivated to move from my comfy chair. Was going to go to 9am church. Think it will be 10:30 church instead this morning 

Monykalyn cute pic of the cuddle chicken. She seems very content.

Schumi sad that some folks can’t just celebrate all youngsters no mater what path they take in life. I’am not sure I totally get what your friends meaning was in calling some kiddos “snowflakes” , but if her meaning was very intelligent, goal oriented individuals who would rather be in University earning a degree then partying till 2 in the morning, snowflake is not a bad thing. Lots of snowflakes then have done very well for themselves. Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Albert Einstein, Rosalind Franklin, Maria Meyer to name a few.........LOL.......Let it snow







LOL...couldn’t help myself loved all the Snow scenes especially the Potter ones.



Mac sending get well wishes to you


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Kyle.  Time to celebrate.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Sunday it is.  20 right now, but brilliant sun and a clear blue sky.  Older one wants eggs again, may do pancakes or waffles too.  Maybe bacon too.  Just enjoying a quiet cup of tea while the washer runs.

It must be cleaning time.  We took more bags than I thought out to the trash.  I also told both kids to look in closet.  Seems little one has stuff to donate too.  Yep, Spring cleaning early.  Or, the out with the old.

Love the chicken picture MonyK.  No soccer for us, but payments.  At least our club lets us pay in installments.  By April, Spring tournaments will start.  Older one goes back to school next week too.   

Robo, good morning.  At least no snow for you and I would take 47 instead of the high of 26 today.  Will most likely see snow this week.  

Good morning Charade.  Yep, we were football watching last evening as well. Town is green right now.  

Time for more tea and starting breakfast.  Lazy morning for us as well.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Not much on the agenda today. May do a little shopping.  I need to pick up a few things, among them a SAT study’s guide for B. I can’t believe it is time for that.

Schumi - Happy birthday to Kyle.

Lynne - We were on opposite sides yesterday. First my Panthers were eliminated and now the Falcons.  My team is now whoever is playing the Patriots.

Robo - I can tell you who the snowflakes are. My husband is a college professor, so he sees this far too often. The snowflakes are the students who don’t come to class, put little efffort into their work, and then whine and complain when they see the grade they earned. Then they have their mom or dad contact the professor and try to have their grade changed. DH has even had parents go over his head and complain to the Dean or Provost. Fortunately there are more good students than bad. 

I am going to go do something I rarely do on a Sunday - cook a meal. We eat out far too often.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes for my boy..........had a lovely fun day with him and some others.........

He loved his gifts, and did laugh at the voucher for a hug I’d printed off........seems it’s a popular present from some of my friends to their kids too..........aren’t we just a nasty bunch!!!! It’s nice he doesn’t have to work his birthday being a Sunday.........lovely day. 




Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! It’s 47 this morning and the wind out of the NNW makes it feel lots colder. The high today is supposed to be 64. I will take that and be thankful for sure.
> 
> Spoke with granddaughter Friday evening and they had 4 inches of snow on the ground with 1/4 inch of ice underneath. I think everyone is getting a blast of cold down the center of US.
> 
> Coffee is good this morning not very motivated to move from my comfy chair. Was going to go to 9am church. Think it will be 10:30 church instead this morning
> 
> Monykalyn cute pic of the cuddle chicken. She seems very content.
> 
> Schumi sad that some folks can’t just celebrate all youngsters no mater what path they take in life. I’am not sure I toldly get what your friends meaning was in calling some kiddos “snowflakes” , but if her meaning was very intelligent, goal oriented individuals who would rather be in University earning a degree then partying till 2 in the morning, snowflake is not a bad thing. Lots of snowflakes then have done very well for themselves. Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, Albert Einstein, Rosalind Franklin, Maria Meyer to name a few.........LOL.......Let it snow
> 
> View attachment 294620
> 
> View attachment 294621
> 
> View attachment 294622
> 
> LOL...couldn’t help myself loved all the Snow scenes especially the Potter ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sending get well wishes to you
> 
> View attachment 294623



Robo, thank you..........yes, the woman is a bit of a narcissist........unless it’s about her kids (who are lovely) she’s not interested........I think most of us know someone like her........her kids are better than everyone else, more popular than anyone else, she loves them more than anyone else loves their kids.......always telling us how perfect her life is.......I always doubt folks who have to constantly remind people on Facebook and such how wonderful their life is........always wonder what their life is really like.........but, there’s always one.........I don’t see her much......far too narcissistic for me.........she couldn’t even congratulate Kyle when he got such a fabulous degree......so, no loss really.........

Yes, there are plenty of kids who work their butts off to get top degrees and in no way would I call them snowflakes.......

Love the pictures........hope you are having a lovely Sunday Robo.....and not too chilly! Sounds cold where your GD is though.......nasty weather all over! 


yep, Charade.....that’s a fair description............I can’t abide parents who are always making excuses for their kids and why they can’t do something..........hope all your sorting out has been done........I’m done for now clearing out........although my husband believes I have too many books and would love me to get rid of some........never! No such thing as too many books............

Lynne.........warming up yet? Hope you’re doing much better.........


Heard from Mac again, she’s doing ok..........


----------



## schumigirl

Well, another trip booked.........

DH gave me that smile and said........well, are you booking for December today or not.........no need to ask me twice....... He really is the best........


So, end of November into December for 10 nights.........RPR as always........

The flights booked quick as a flash.........I know everyone says you shouldn’t book as soon as they come out as prices come down......but, we like to know we’re sorted......flying Virgin Atlantic again, and cannot wait to get back for the festive season again..........

Another countdown..........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> although my husband believes I have too many books and would love me to get rid of some........never! No such thing as too many books............



You and my husband would get along well. I can’t leave him alone in a bookstore. He has started buying some for his Kindle, but the majority are regular books.


----------



## Squirlz

Charade67 said:


> We have way too much stuff. We are taking a break now and watching football playoffs. I think the garage is going  to be the next project.


How 'bout them Vikings?  Unbelievable!

Happy Birthday Kyle!


----------



## Charade67

Squirlz said:


> How 'bout them Vikings?  Unbelievable!
> 
> Happy Birthday Kyle!



I watched that game. It _was_ unbelievable. Since both of my teams are out I think it would be cool if a team won the Super Bowl in their home stadium.


----------



## Monykalyn

Freezing here again-and snow. DS had a friend stay over last night and they went sledding today (only a couple inches today but they were determined). Friend is staying tonight too. They are best buds and frankly, it is easier when he has a friend over. No school tomorrow for MLK day, and glad too as we are supposed to get more snow tonight.
Checked the feather babies a couple times today-offered to let them out but no takers. Just lots of clucking to close the door. Dog OTOH, loves the snow. 

Happy Birthday to Kyle!!For some reason I thought he was older! Maybe because he seems so accomplished with advanced degrees??


schumigirl said:


> No such thing as too many books..





Charade67 said:


> He has started buying some for his Kindle, but the majority are regular books.


Never too many books. Reminds me I want to re-read Wrinkle in Time again. We've only got 3 or 4 copies around here...
And watch out for books on Kindle-far too easy to get into a series and just hit "buy now" for the next book...
and that reminds me I need to put my Amazon gift card on my account as there are a couple new books by my favorite authors.



Squirlz said:


> How 'bout them Vikings? Unbelievable!


Incredible ending! But it only took 3 quarters for Saints to wake up...

Trying to get my head around what passes to get for Universal as DH and kids have said, again, that they want to go in June...


----------



## macraven

_I’m using one eye to read with presently and saw a new thread in a trip report forum that Needs to be redirected 

Appears to be posted in wrong board so I relocated it to Uo forums 

Reread it now in the main uo forum
And should be moving it to the Southern California forums 

Gee whiz..... first day back on the job and gotta relocate it again

Was planning to come back here on Wednesday as I am to be sent home then _


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Freezing here again-and snow. DS had a friend stay over last night and they went sledding today (only a couple inches today but they were determined). Friend is staying tonight too. They are best buds and frankly, it is easier when he has a friend over. No school tomorrow for MLK day, and glad too as we are supposed to get more snow tonight.
> Checked the feather babies a couple times today-offered to let them out but no takers. Just lots of clucking to close the door. Dog OTOH, loves the snow.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Kyle!!For some reason I thought he was older! Maybe because he seems so accomplished with advanced degrees??
> 
> 
> 
> Never too many books. Reminds me I want to re-read Wrinkle in Time again. We've only got 3 or 4 copies around here...
> And watch out for books on Kindle-far too easy to get into a series and just hit "buy now" for the next book...
> and that reminds me I need to put my Amazon gift card on my account as there are a couple new books by my favorite authors.
> 
> 
> Incredible ending! But it only took 3 quarters for Saints to wake up...
> 
> Trying to get my head around what passes to get for Universal as DH and kids have said, again, that they want to go in June...



Kyle was 18 when he started his first year at University and graduated July 2016........he did his Masters degree in 4 years instead of 5 as he didn’t take a year out the way some do. 

Sledding sounds like fun! 

I tried a Kindle for about a week........just not for me.......I much prefer real books. But, most suggested I try a Kindle and most said I’d love it.......I didn’t. 



macraven said:


> _I’m using one eye to read with presently and saw a new thread in a trip report forum that Needs to be redirected
> 
> Appears to be posted in wrong board so I relocated it to Uo forums
> 
> Reread it now in the main uo forum
> And should be moving it to the Southern California forums
> 
> Gee whiz..... first day back on the job and gotta relocate it again
> 
> Was planning to come back here on Wednesday as I am to be sent home then _



Nice to see you back........I didn’t mention threads in emails to you as wanted you to be not thinking of it......lol......but knew you’d be back soon..........



Up a bit later this morning.......DS is going into the office later as he’s there till 7 tonight........so, bit of a sleep in....but you know when you’re awake and just want a cup of tea.......that’s why I got up......DH is still sound asleep........will take him up a cup in a bit.........


Looks another dull grey day today........have appointment later with Physio (chiropractor) some shopping this morning and that’s about it for today.......

January is a bit of a dull month, not much going on..........

But, have a great Monday..........


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Sad Monday all!

It's Sad Monday because I am back at work  I had a great time and will probably do something like it again. Learned a lot and experienced much. I'm glad I did the week I chose because at the end of the week, the BTGs started coming in and making a mess of everything. I thought they only hit the parks in July/August, but I was wrong. 

The hotel was beautiful, but in the end, it's just not my style. I haven't decided if I am going to do a trip report or not. If so, it would be an abridged report because I can't remember everything I did every day  

I hope all are well, there's too much for me to catch up on in this thread  

Hugs All!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, January is a popular time for South American Tour Groups too Chuckers......

Shame you didn't like RPR though........we`re the opposite.......Love it!!!! Real home from home for us.......but heyho......we can`t all be the same.......


Sun is finally shining.....not warm though, but not overly cold.....quite a nice day. Went out shopping, got new shoes.....I hate shoe shopping but it was fairly easy today, first pair I tried on! 

Physio a bit later....then quick and easy but healthy chicken curry for dinner........

Booked the Radisson Blu for our overnight in December this morning........so one more thing booked for December....will deal with car rental later, no rush for that.........

Enjoy Monday everyone........


----------



## Monykalyn

Got up to make coffe and maybe crawl back in bed with a book. Let the dog out and now he won't come in! He loves the snow. Will have a good dusting on him by time he finally returns. And I think the dog towels got put in middle kids bathroom (maybe she won't hear me-she sleeps with earplugs)

Nice to hear you will be back soon Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

Love that picture MonyK..........he looks like he`s out for the day and loving it.........


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl It's not that I didn't like RPR, I think it's a beautiful hotel and I was treated very well. I would definitely recommend it to others. When I do another extended stay at Universal, I'll probably choose it because it's the least expensive with Unlimited Quick Queue. I will say that I loved the bed, but hated the pillows!!!

I also miss fitted sheets on hotel beds. All hotels seem to be moving to a flat sheet on top of the mattress/mattress cover. I toss and turn so much that I always end up with that sheet bunched under my back.  It wouldn't be so bad if they didn't tuck the top sheets in with the sheet covering the mattress. When I go to pull the top sheets, I end up pulling out the mattress covering sheet as well.. and *I* have to remake the bed.


----------



## Lynne G

Holiday Monday for us.  Yeah, DH actually slept late.  One kid is up but not the other.  Made BLT sandwiches for brunch.  We missed breakfast.  Had made at least a two dozen waffles yesterday.  Thought I would have one with ice cream now.  Nope. DH apparently ate the ten or so that were left.  Sigh.

Morning Mac.  Glad you will be home soon.  Get well!  Mummy dust sent.

Schumi, yay for the December trip.  

MonyK, yep that would have been my labs.  They loved the snow.  And, oddly, so did my boxer.  The boxer would shiver and still not want to come in.  We are to get snow tomorrow night into Wednesday.  Only around 2 inches.  But, still around freezing, so some fun commuting on Wednesday morning.

With that, have to check on the brownies.  

And tea. Wind chil, 9 degrees.


----------



## Chuckers

We have a snow alert for tomorrow into Wednesday... Looks like it's supposed to hit during go home time on Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Well, another trip booked.........
> 
> DH gave me that smile and said........well, are you booking for December today or not.........no need to ask me twice....... He really is the best........
> 
> 
> So, end of November into December for 10 nights.........RPR as always........
> 
> The flights booked quick as a flash.........I know everyone says you shouldn’t book as soon as they come out as prices come down......but, we like to know we’re sorted......flying Virgin Atlantic again, and cannot wait to get back for the festive season again..........
> 
> Another countdown..........




_It’s either the drugs or my vision but somehow my first post disappeared 

(Will repeat it again)
Hooray for Schumi on setting up another trip!

Best way to beat getting home sick for the darkside is to go there frequently 

Hope December weather this year will be as great as it was last year for your stay 

_


----------



## Chuckers

HI MAC!!!!


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> HI MAC!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Two years ago I moved from the North to the South so we would never ever have to deal with snow and the weather that comes with it

Could not secure medical care and surgery in Atlanta but was available in Chicago so came north 

After 8 days here, eagerly looking forward to returning home this week
Moved from hospital to offsite place and then to hotel on Wisconsin border

Prediction earlier was 6-9 inches of snow
Laying in bed and looking out the window, snow all around but looks like it has stopped snowing

Good 

it has been cold for everyone this year
The South has not escaped it completely but they have not had -3 temps this month

Hope all are doing fine and staying warm 
_


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven I think snow is pretty.. as long as I don't have to drive or walk in it and I am in a nice warm place. My first and last 2 days in Orlando were quite cold. I had to buy a hooded sweatshirt (at least I have a souvenir).


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _It’s either the drugs or my vision but somehow my first post disappeared
> 
> (Will repeat it again)
> Hooray for Schumi on setting up another trip!
> 
> Best way to beat getting home sick for the darkside is to go there frequently
> 
> Hope December weather this year will be as great as it was last year for your stay
> _



Thank you!!!! 

We are very excited already.....loved the Christmas festivities and knew we wanted to go back again to RPR........apparently I’m spoiled.........who knew!!!! 

So, we have one or two visits to the States planned........... Maybe we should look at property there again......have to say though, I prefer to be spoiled and pampered in our favourite hotel.........

We did look to buy a house in Dunedin in 08, but decided against it eventually.........

Glad to see you back posting........ hope your internet is ok now I’ve just sent you another email, so hope you get it.........


Not anywhere near as cold as you mac but jeez it’s gone cold today again! Not freezing but downright chilly. 

Hot chocolates all round I think............


----------



## Monykalyn

Well due to cold just got a call that no school tomorrow. Kids are ecstatic. All meetings tonight and grand opening shindig at my brand new high end nursing home cancelled for tomorrow as well. Am supposed to go to NH 1.5 hours away tomorrow...trying to decide if I should postpone until Friday...Highway mostly clear already but gonna be scary cold.

Mac-bet you can't wait until you get back to "warm" relatively speaking!


----------



## macraven

_You are a mind reader.....

Enduring temps of -2 was something I never planned on

Georgia temps are below normal but that I can live with when I return home 

49 back home still is cold but a heck of a lot better than single digits

I’m watching the weather channel 
Looks bad in many places

MonyK, postpone that drive to Friday 
It should be better weather and driving conditions for you then

Hope your chicks are okay !
_


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe MonyK.  Little one would be jumping for joy if no school.  She is hoping for a late arrival on Wednesday, and so am I.  Yeah the highways may be clear, it is the secondary roads that are the issue.  And for me, the city does a poor job, so not looking forward to ice covered roads.

Hey Mac!

Welcome back Chuckers.  Yeah, I wore my heavier jacket one day.  Good thing I had wore it down.  I had to do the opposite one time I was traveling. It was unusually hot and I had no short sleeve shirts.  Yep, had to buy one.

What for dinner.  Hmm, think pasta?

Brownies were snacked
on all day.  Most tasty.

Starting to change little one’s room.  Needs an adult desk and bookshelf.  Yeah stuff she has had from toddler days have seen better days and she just realized it was too kiddy.  Next will be older one room.  His bunk has seen better days too.  When he was young, fine, now bonks head when on bottom and uses top for junk.  Um, shelves and drawers, but he gets lazy sometimes.

Well all are hungry, so have a nice night and lush meal.


----------



## macraven

Chuckers said:


> @macraven I think snow is pretty.. as long as I don't have to drive or walk in it and I am in a nice warm place. My first and last 2 days in Orlando were quite cold. I had to buy a hooded sweatshirt (at least I have a souvenir).


Agree that snow is pretty (as long as it is not where I live )

Did you get a character hooded sweatshirt or the universal logo one ?


----------



## macraven

_I don’t know Schumi....
You’d have to give up room service if you bought a place in Florida

But on the other hand, if you did have a place in Florida, it would be a short drive to park your car at RPR

Staying there at RPR is a vacation all on its own !_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne hope your weather improves and then you can go furniture shopping

Has to be difficult to have been in good decent weather in Orlando last month and now have to deal with winter weather 

I vote for late opening for schools

I vote twice for ALL the schools where our homies have kids, be closed tomorrow _


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Agree that snow is pretty (as long as it is not where I live )
> 
> Did you get a character hooded sweatshirt or the universal logo one ?



It's a light grey hoodie that I got in the MiB Store.. it says "Universal Studios" on it, but it's not a logo.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> We are very excited already.....loved the Christmas festivities and knew we wanted to go back again to RPR........apparently I’m spoiled.........who knew!!!!
> 
> So, we have one or two visits to the States planned........... Maybe we should look at property there again......have to say though, I prefer to be spoiled and pampered in our favourite hotel.........
> 
> We did look to buy a house in Dunedin in 08, but decided against it eventually.........
> 
> Glad to see you back posting........ hope your internet is ok now I’ve just sent you another email, so hope you get it.........
> 
> 
> Not anywhere near as cold as you mac but jeez it’s gone cold today again! Not freezing but downright chilly.
> 
> Hot chocolates all round I think............


Guess we'll miss you this year.  Plan is to let my AP expire this month then go December 11-21 with a new AP and then 12/2-12 2019 on the same AP.


----------



## Monykalyn

And I am home tomorrow. Pushed visit til next week. After bitter cold tomorrow it is going to warm up-to 60's by weekend!! 
Checked the feather babies at dusk. All but one already on roosting bars in coop all tucked in for night. Cuddle chicken was getting her fill of food and water without being pecked on. So she is the one who got the scratch grains. Will have to make them oatmeal again tomorrow.

Dog comes in covered in snow everytime he goes out. Think he is rolling in it. Weird dog.

Thinking hot chocolate with a shot of my salted caramel vodka might be in order... And I never did get back to my book...

Chuckers we had to get an extra hoodie when we were in Orlando a couple weeks ago. I really like mine and will wear it often. 

Went through and cleaned up shelf with stuff from trips. Didn't realize how many MB's I'd collected. Or glow cubes. Or key chains. I may have a collecting issue LOL!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. No much going on here today. I am annoyed with one of our therapists. She came into work sick today. She insisted it is just a cold, but kept complaining about how bad she felt. She also refused to cancel clients and go home.

We have snow in the forecast for Wednesday. Right now they are saying 1-3 inches. We will see.

Macraven - Welcome back. I lived in Georgia for years and we never got much snow.  It seems like GA has gotten more than its fair share in the past few years. I have told DH that I don’t want to move any farther north than we are right now.

Chuckers - Sorry you had to rejoin reality. I will probably stay at RPR again when we go back, but I agree with you on the pillows. Mine were too soft with little support. My husband wants to try the Hard Rock. I bought a hoodie too, but mine is a Hogwarts house hoodie. I’m only 5’2”, so it’s a bit long on me.

Schumi - Congrats on another trip. I think we are looking at summer 0f 2019 for our next big vacation.

Lynne - Good luck on the room remodel. I had to get B new bedroom furniture a couple of years ago when her bed literally fell apart.

We are watching travel videos on the new TV. So far I have decided that I need to go to England, Ireland, Las Vegas, and back to Alaska.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I don’t know Schumi....
> You’d have to give up room service if you bought a place in Florida
> 
> But on the other hand, if you did have a place in Florida, it would be a short drive to park your car at RPR
> 
> Staying there at RPR is a vacation all on its own !_



Yep, RPR really is our home away from home too.........If I had a house there I`d need to make beds and clean......nah......hotels all the way....well, for now......

It`s funny not everyone is happy for us to have these trips booked though........some of the comments about "again", or same place again.......the best one is we have more money than sense, well it`s our money .......gotta love when folks say that!! Shows what they really think doesn't it........stuff em!!! 



Squirlz said:


> Guess we'll miss you this year.  Plan is to let my AP expire this month then go December 11-21 with a new AP and then 12/2-12 2019 on the same AP.



Sorry we`re going to miss you both this year squirlz.........but makes sense to let it expire till December then renew..........

Charade.....hate when folks spread their diseases over everyone........

Lynne.......I love remodeling rooms!!! So much fun.......


Beautiful day today again, but so cold.......just above freezing.........but sun is shining..........that`s always something.

Shrimp and pasta for lunch in spicy sauce and lasagne for dinner tonight.......DS is out so just the two of us tonight.......

Have a great Tuesday...........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning



Hey Vicki good to see you post again.........hope things are good with you..........



macraven said:


>


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Hey Vicki good to see you post again.........hope things are good with you..........


I'm ok, thanks....just had a few things on my plate and didn't want to be a Debbie downer.  

Wish Kyle a belated  from me.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm ok, thanks....just had a few things on my plate and didn't want to be a Debbie downer.
> 
> Wish Kyle a belated  from me.



I will Vicki Thanks........

We`re always here if you need us........


----------



## macraven

_Hang in there Vicki

Better days ahead!


Share with us here if you want
This is your family

We all take our whine turns 
In fact I’m still on mine

Good to see you back!
_


----------



## tink1957

Thanks


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Tink.  Sending good thoughts your way.  Yes, share if you want.  Whining is okay.  I have a teenager with issues, as my DSis says.  When I left home I told older one to be careful, it's just a snow shower, but being 29 out, there may be some black ice.  He just called, mom do you know it's snowing out?  Sigh.  I have kids.

Mac, sending some warmth your way, and healing thoughts too.  I'd send some sun, but with this thick cloud cover, sending a teasing snow shower, ain't going to see the sun for another day.  The real snow is coming in the wee hours of tomorrow.  Now saying 2 to 4 inches.  I guess we will know better tomorrow morning.  I am hoping for closing, but delay would be fine too. 

Good Afternoon Schumi.  People are annoying, what business is theirs to comment on yours?  I believe in enjoying now, tomorrow I may not be able to.  I think it's fabulous you get to enjoy traveling where you want, when you want.  I agree, it is nice to be taken care of when on holiday. 

Charade, never stayed at the HRH.  Kids and I prefer the Portofino, but because of costs, we've been more times at RPR.  I am not fond of the beds or pillows.  If I wasn't flying, I'd bring my own pillow.  Hope you get less snow than us.  Thankfully, we're not at north as we could be.  The ski resorts are happy, the more north you go, the more snow. 

Glad it something you'll wear again Chuckers.  Only souvenirs we picked up were phone cases, one from the mouse and one from the dark side.  Little one has a deadly hallows and older one a star wars character.  I got nothing.  Well, pictures on my phone. 

Good Morning MonyK, Glad rescheduled.  Yeah, we had a indoor/oudoor carpet next to the sliding door, and a pile of towels.  My dogs knew to stop when then got in.  All loved the rub down.  That, and the sofa got a work out too.  Why we got a new sofa when all dogs were gone.  Haven't heard chicken noise lately.  Seems our neighbor chickens don't like the cold either. 

With that, I need tea.  A large cup of tea.  Seems dry and almost warm inside. 

Grab a taco,







  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later homies.  Have an awesome Tuesday. 






 yes, but a short week, and that deserves a wahoo!


----------



## Chuckers

Good morning all! Our storm warning has moved from today to tomorrow.. but it's still freakin' cold!

Aside from the hoodie, I also look for three souvenirs when I travel... Mugs, Pins, and Magnets. At Disney I always have to get the newest Grumpy mug. I have 10 of them now. I also have to get the Disney fridge magnet for that year. This year they had 2!! I got a Universal Studios and Busch Gardens magnet, but they don't do yearly ones. I got new pins from Universal, a Studios pin and a Minion pin 

Sometimes I'll buy something else if it strikes my fancy and I have money. Disney watches are a big thing for me, as well as buildable things - I have an 8 inch tall 3-D Cinderella's castle made from clear puzzle blocks. 






The other new buildable things I found are metal 3-D puzzles. I bought 3 of them, A Cinderella's Castle, a Space Mountain, and a Mickey's FunWheel:






Apparently these 3-D Metal Earth models are a big thing. I had not seen them before.


The Universal Studios pin I bought, I put on my lanyard right away.. and within half a day, I lost one of the backings. I was not happy. Luckily, the gift shop had a spare one and just gave it to me, which was really nice of them. I wish they sold the lockable pin backings. (I bought them at Disney a while ago and they're awesome.) I think Universal should carry them:






I also very rarely buy the souvenir photo from a ride, but I had to get this one from Busch Gardens because I think I look good in it. (And I'm in the front)



And I had to buy some chocolate frogs for friends


----------



## Lynne G

Didn't know there were locking pin backs, Chuckers.  The metal models are cool.  Nice that you collect mugs.   Older one does, but has so many now, he's not really interested in them anymore.  We have our share of other things too.


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers -

You rule in that BG photo!_


----------



## Chuckers

Lynne G said:


> Didn't know there were locking pin backs, Chuckers.  The metal models are cool.  Nice that you collect mugs.   Older one does, but has so many now, he's not really interested in them anymore.  We have our share of other things too.



Lynne, the locking pin backs are awesome! you can actually get them cheaper on Amazon, they're just not 'Disneyfied'  



macraven said:


> _Chuckers -
> 
> You rule in that BG photo!_



Thanks Mac


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Good to see you back Tink sending hugs and sunshine you’re way 

Welcome back Mac






schumigirl said:


> It`s funny not everyone is happy for us to have these trips booked though........some of the comments about "again", or same place again.......the best one is we have more money than sense, well it`s our money .......gotta love when folks say that!! Shows what they really think doesn't it........stuff em!!!



   Yep, I get teased a bit by family for going to Universal too, but it’s my happy place for sure. I always tell people, “ go have fun and enjoy life”, “do what makes you happy”. The nice part of retirement is you can travel as much as you want, whenever you want. That’s something to celebrate for sure, and travel on


----------



## Robo56

Chuckers couldn’t help it. Looks like one of your get off my lawn cat pictures  

 

Great pic from BG.


----------



## macraven

Robo!
I  The minionions

Thank youse


----------



## Chuckers

schumigirl said:


> Yep, RPR really is our home away from home too.........If I had a house there I`d need to make beds and clean......nah......hotels all the way....well, for now......
> 
> It`s funny not everyone is happy for us to have these trips booked though........some of the comments about "again", or same place again.......the best one is we have more money than sense, well it`s our money .......gotta love when folks say that!! Shows what they really think doesn't it........stuff em!!!




I used to get that a lot from my sister.. Disney again?? Another Theme Park trip? Now she realizes that it makes me happy and doesn't give me flack. Mostly, I get 'how can you relax in a theme park?' Well, I'm the type of person that can not just lie around on a beach and sweat. I need to be doing something, relaxing for me is riding coasters.. Adrenaline makes me happy  I'm bored enough at work. Plus, I REALLY like my alone time away from everything I am around constantly. 

Schumi, I don't know if people are not happy for you or just jealous that you can do all these trips. I know I have friends/coworkers who are envious of my vacations. I've even met people AT Disney who are envious of my solo trips. (Mainly because they're with family and can't get away! ) 

This year, I'll actually get two vacations because I didn't have one last year..


----------



## macraven

_The only question I always ask Schumi and her main squeeze is not when are you coming back to the darkside side but,  

are you going to do another Jack Daniel or Crown Royal with me?

Sometimes I ask if they wil repeat Knobb Creek instead_


----------



## macraven

_Chuckers, all of my long stay trips are solo
My short trips include one of my kids especially if I’m paying for most of it
(One week trips are my max to cover for them)

I have some people say to me, “you are going again, thought you just came back a few months ago”

Gets tiring and I pay them no mind

I can’t imagine not doing my trips 
It’s my break from real every day life

I usually say on this thread dates of my next trip and homies here let me know their plans overlap mine and we set up time together in the parks

Have met all these wonderful homies and developed friendships with these 
“People in the Box”

That’s what Mr Mac calls them..lol

I really enjoy doing park time, rides, mini golf, restaurants and just hang out with the homies here

If our park dates ever match up, pencil me in your calendar so we can do some rides or food time together _


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven I wanted to do Mini Golf! It was either too cold, too rainy, or I was too tired. I'll have to hit that next time. I did to the Animal Actors show, it was cute, but it really bombs when they get a 'bad' kid on stage to help them.. which happened with both kids in the show. The girl was scared of everything and the boy was a mute that couldn't even hold out his hands. The trainer tried really hard to cover for it. I felt sorry for her.

I also did Kong 4 times and got 4 different drivers.. I only missed the girl who thought she was a descendant of the tribe there.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Good to see you back Tink sending hugs and sunshine you’re way
> 
> Welcome back Mac
> 
> View attachment 295565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I get teased a bit by family for going to Universal too, but it’s my happy place for sure. I always tell people, “ go have fun and enjoy life”, “do what makes you happy”. The nice part of retirement is you can travel as much as you want, whenever you want. That’s something to celebrate for sure, and travel on



Oh we absolutely will........I ignore them all.........ironically it’s not family........some folks that seem to live their life on Facebook seem to think it’s ok to comment on mine.......

Someone commented what we spend on one night in RPR, they get a week’s accommodation for that........ who cares??? I genuinely have no interest in how others spend their money and certainly would never comment on whether I thought they were cheap or not  so I won’t.......lol........

Teasing is fun though........nastiness isn’t........

Thanks Robo........I agree, do what makes us happy........


----------



## buckeev

Too. Much. Crazy. Weather!!! 
Houston is NOT equipped to deal with this! Snow, Sleet, Ice...The roads are skating rinks-with 8000 lb skaters! Time to hit the hard stuff...I need a Diet Coke.


----------



## schumigirl

Chuckers said:


> I used to get that a lot from my sister.. Disney again?? Another Theme Park trip? Now she realizes that it makes me happy and doesn't give me flack. Mostly, I get 'how can you relax in a theme park?' Well, I'm the type of person that can not just lie around on a beach and sweat. I need to be doing something, relaxing for me is riding coasters.. Adrenaline makes me happy  I'm bored enough at work. Plus, I REALLY like my alone time away from everything I am around constantly.
> 
> Schumi, I don't know if people are not happy for you or just jealous that you can do all these trips. I know I have friends/coworkers who are envious of my vacations. I've even met people AT Disney who are envious of my solo trips. (Mainly because they're with family and can't get away! )
> 
> This year, I'll actually get two vacations because I didn't have one last year..



Glad you’re getting two trips this year! Makes up for your disappointment last year........

I have no idea what makes folks tick Chuckers........I find it funny when folks show their true colours.......they always do eventually........and it’s even funnier when they think I don’t know, but someone sends me a screenshot of comments.........lol.......I never understood envy. 

Unless you have a private jet .....that I would like!!!! 



macraven said:


> _The only question I always ask Schumi and her main squeeze is not when are you coming back to the darkside side but,
> 
> are you going to do another Jack Daniel or Crown Royal with me?
> 
> Sometimes I ask if they wil repeat Knobb Creek instead_



I remember those large JD’s..........  I still haven’t tried Crown Royal...........maybe this year.........



macraven said:


> _Chuckers, all of my long stay trips are solo
> My short trips include one of my kids especially if I’m paying for most of it
> (One week trips are my max to cover for them)
> 
> I have some people say to me, “you are going again, thought you just came back a few months ago”
> 
> Gets tiring and I pay them no mind
> 
> I can’t imagine not doing my trips
> It’s my break from real every day life
> 
> I usually say on this thread dates of my next trip and homies here let me know their plans overlap mine and we set up time together in the parks
> 
> Have met all these wonderful homies and developed friendships with these
> “People in the Box”
> 
> That’s what Mr Mac calls them..lol
> 
> I really enjoy doing park time, rides, mini golf, restaurants and just hang out with the homies here
> 
> If our park dates ever match up, pencil me in your calendar so we can do some rides or food time together _



I agree Mac.........

We have met so many lovely people who have became genuine friends..........sometimes being friends “in the box” doesn’t always translate to real life, but for us it truly has.......even people who just stop to hello, we have always said we’d be so happy to spend more time with them as they have all been so nice. 

We have been very lucky as I know you have too........

Actually talking of friends.........Where’s Keisha????



Decorators called, they are definitely coming back tomorrow.......I’ll get those two rooms back tomorrow night......then new flooring down both rooms next week, and suite for sitting room delivered just after........Dining room is fine, we just replaced all the furniture in there last year.........love seeing it all come together.....


----------



## Chuckers

@schumigirl When I win the lottery, I'll hire a private jet to go to London to pick you  and yours up for a trip to Universal.. but there's a catch.. I'll be on the jet as well


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> e are watching travel videos on the new TV. So far I have decided that I need to go to England, Ireland, Las Vegas, and back to Alaska


  Yes they are dangerous! I do that with cooking shows-can get expensive at times!


schumigirl said:


> the best one is we have more money than sense, well it`s our money


Wow that’s rude! I’m guessing it was on social media and not to your face.  We’ve also gotten some comments on our trips this past year to Disney.  I don’t care, we enjoyed our times there. A lot of it is just sour grapes from people who don’t care to go there or can’t see how to plan financially for it. Yet these same people buy new cars every year, or move to bigger houses every few years. We take trips and drive our cars lot longer.  Like you said/ it’s your money and you get to choose what to do with it! Besides I love your trip reports!


Chuckers said:


> Aside from the hoodie, I also look for three souvenirs when I travel... Mugs, Pins, and Magnets. A


Ooh I collect mugs and pins too. And apparently glow cubes of different things (besides the cubes I have a derby hat, seed pods from Pandora, lotus blossom, millennial falcons, Death Stars,  and x wing fighters).

Very cold here. Didn’t make it out to coop early enough and the lone egg was frozen solid. Ladies enjoyed the warm oatmeal/scratch grain breakfast though. 

Probably going to be fish tonight and not tacos. It’s panfried with prosciutto and a white wine/caper/butter sauce.  Sounds fancy but really simple to make. 

Stay warm/dry/safe!


----------



## Monykalyn

Chuckers said:


> @schumigirl When I win the lottery, I'll hire a private jet to go to London to pick you  and yours up for a trip to Universal.. but there's a catch.. I'll be on the jet as well


When I win I’ve decided I’m buying a home in Golden Oaks- will be open to anyone who’s nice to me


----------



## Chuckers

@Monykalyn I have a glow cube from my drink at the 50's Prime Time Diner in HS.


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> When I win I’ve decided I’m buying a home in Golden Oaks- will be open to anyone who’s nice to me



I'm thinking the St. Pete area.. it's close enough to go to Disney/Universal but not be in the Orlando bubble.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Yes they are dangerous! I do that with cooking shows-can get expensive at times!
> 
> Wow that’s rude! I’m guessing it was on social media and not to your face.  We’ve also gotten some comments on our trips this past year to Disney.  I don’t care, we enjoyed our times there. A lot of it is just sour grapes from people who don’t care to go there or can’t see how to plan financially for it. Yet these same people buy new cars every year, or move to bigger houses every few years. We take trips and drive our cars lot longer.  Like you said/ it’s your money and you get to choose what to do with it! Besides I love your trip reports!
> 
> Ooh I collect mugs and pins too. And apparently glow cubes of different things (besides the cubes I have a derby hat, seed pods from Pandora, lotus blossom, millennial falcons, Death Stars,  and x wing fighters).
> 
> Very cold here. Didn’t make it out to coop early enough and the lone egg was frozen solid. Ladies enjoyed the warm oatmeal/scratch grain breakfast though.
> 
> Probably going to be fish tonight and not tacos. It’s panfried with prosciutto and a white wine/caper/butter sauce.  Sounds fancy but really simple to make.
> 
> Stay warm/dry/safe!



Your fish sounds delicious! I adore things, anything wrapped in prosciutto.......and your sauce is one of my favourite sauces.......I’m a sucker for spicy usually, but love that one! 

Yes it was on social media......which strangely I don’t have.....I don’t have Facebook and never have......but friends do and they have seen a few comments.........funnily enough one of the comments was about our car once.....we change our cars every 2/3 years.....always have, it’s Tom’s luxury to himself........Kyle is the same now......but even so......why people feel the need I’ll never understand.......and certainly won’t apologise for being able to do so......you do right enjoying your trips too, you’ve had some lovely ones I know, and ignoring the sour grapes.........these people never seem to have the courage to say it openly.........seems folks like to play the victim.......poor me all the time......

Enjoy that dinner!! 



Chuckers said:


> I'm thinking the St. Pete area.. it's close enough to go to Disney/Universal but not be in the Orlando bubble.



Not sure I said yesterday, but it was Dunedin we looked at buying in.......it’s a gorgeous little town just a little further up from Clearwater.........and has a strong Scottish connection........although we love Orlando, we wouldn’t live there.........couple of hours away will be good enough........


I thought I knew all weird al yankovic songs........but I had the radio on in the kitchen this evening when Kyle came in and it was Tiffany singing I think we’re alone now......big one hit wonder in the 80’s for those too young to remember......anyway, I was telling Kyle about the song and he said he knew it from Weird Al’s version........I think I’m a clone now.......

Watched it in YouTube earlier.......if you’ve never seen it before, have a look....it’s funny........and I’m still amazed I didn’t know it.........


----------



## keishashadow

I was forced to come home.  Flight delayed on Sunday, made it eventually to see my Steelers crash & burn.  Still stings sigh.

Lovely trip, weather turned a bit cool.  Wish i had gone with the half wetsuit vs the vest at discovery cove but those are truly a witch to squeeze into lol.  The DVC freebie night @ MK was great, appreciated the complimentary tix for SW.  Shocked i had to fork over $2 for DS to ride it though...cheap move IMO.  Ohana was great, didn't know they did earlier settings these days.  Tried the Garden Grill seafood buffet for first time.  DS did me proud filling up that crab carcass bucket.  Considering they tossed in half a stuffed (small) lobster tail & had prime rib $30 pp was a deal.

Will try to post a few pics once i gather my wits.  Had to run out and purchase a washing machine today arrrgh.  Won't be delivered until next Friday.  Can you say commando?

Jr tells me his office is a ghost town, originally thought 'steeler's flu' but said the same today.  They are calling it stomach flu.  Not sure if that means the bug has finally invaded the 'burg. Eek.  



schumigirl said:


> Friday treat.........



Indeedy!



schumigirl said:


> Foreigner is the only concert I`d want to see.......never heard of half of them!!! I must be so old......or very out of date.........



Whined about missing beach boys until my better half reminded me they are down to 1 of the original line up.  Made me feel better lol



Charade67 said:


> It’s been very quiet here for the past couple of days. I hope that means people are out having fun and are too busy to post.
> I spent parts of yesterday and today cleaning the upper level of my house. Now it’s time to tackle downstairs. The worst part is our spare bedroom. It has become an office/guest room/storage room and it is a mess.
> 
> Oh my gosh, we just heard a commotion on our deck and looked out to find our neighbor’s 3 year old son. DH asked him if his mom and dad knew where he was and he said no. Dh was just about to go next door when the father came over and apologized and got the kid. I suspect dad was already outside and the child just slipped away when he wasn’t looking.
> 
> Time to take care of the room of doom.



Room of doom has quite the ring to it


schumigirl said:


> Well, another trip booked.........
> 
> DH gave me that smile and said........well, are you booking for December today or not.........no need to ask me twice....... He really is the best........
> 
> 
> So, end of November into December for 10 nights.........RPR as always........
> 
> The flights booked quick as a flash.........I know everyone says you shouldn’t book as soon as they come out as prices come down......but, we like to know we’re sorted......flying Virgin Atlantic again, and cannot wait to get back for the festive season again..........
> 
> Another countdown..........



Congrats to you! & a very happy birthday to Kyle!!!

Will he be coming along on this trip too?  Know it's hard to pin the newly adult kids down lol



macraven said:


>





macraven said:


> _Chuckers, all of my long stay trips are solo
> My short trips include one of my kids especially if I’m paying for most of it
> (One week trips are my max to cover for them)
> 
> I have some people say to me, “you are going again, thought you just came back a few months ago”
> 
> Gets tiring and I pay them no mind
> 
> I can’t imagine not doing my trips
> It’s my break from real every day life
> 
> I usually say on this thread dates of my next trip and homies here let me know their plans overlap mine and we set up time together in the parks
> 
> Have met all these wonderful homies and developed friendships with these
> “People in the Box”
> 
> That’s what Mr Mac calls them..lol
> 
> I really enjoy doing park time, rides, mini golf, restaurants and just hang out with the homies here
> 
> If our park dates ever match up, pencil me in your calendar so we can do some rides or food time together _



Nobody, even mr mac, puts keishashadow in the box.  Or was the quote baby in the corner?


----------



## Charade67

Hello, hello. I’m here waiting for the snow to start. Actually I am with B at a music lesson, so I have about an hour to kill.

Schumi - I agree with what some of the others have said, people are just jealous. If I had the money I would travel a lot more. There are so many places I would like to visit. We also have a time restriction though. With a child in school and an adult teaching school there just isn’t a lot of time we can get away. I don’t like doing summer vacations because of the heat. Actually, I would be happy to do another summer vacation if we could go back to Alaska.

Tink - Good to see you again.

Lynne - This last vacation was the first time I’ve stayed at a Universal resort. I really liked RPR, but am willing to give Hard Rock a try. We don’t spend much time at the hotel anyway.

Chuckers - Love the buildables. They look really cool. My souvenirs usually take the form of tee shirts or jackets. A few years ago I bought a fuzzy lined Disney hoodie that I felt I spent way too much on. I wear it all the time when the weather gets cool but not yet cold enough for a winter coat. That flume picture is great.  You look like you are having an awesome time. 

Monykalyn - Fortunately I can pass on the cooking videos. I hate to cook, but I like to eat. I can make some pretty good desserts though. 

I’ve never heard that Weird Al/Tiffany song. If going to look it up now


----------



## Charade67

Hi Keisha. Looks
Like we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Buckeev!  I would send ya warmth, but we have had the same as you.  Difference is, we are more prepared up North.  Potholes are us though, so much road salt has been used.  When we were in NC, a little water on the road and no one knew how to drive. 

We are hunkering down for the overnight snow to arrive.  No sleet and freezing rain we got the other day.

Ha, kids already ate their dinner and none left for me.  Sigh, I will get the pan out and think of something to cook.  Still below freezing right now.


Hey Keisha!  Time to plan another trip!  Welcome home.


----------



## Charade67

I’ll have to look up Weird Al later. There is a student down the hall playing the clarinet (I think). He sounds like a beginner. Oh, my ears.


----------



## Charade67

I’m dying here. I just got a scam call from one of those bots that is supposed to sound human. I could possibly qualify for an Orlando vacation and Bahamas cruise. It started asking me the qualifying questions such as income level and do I possess a credit card. I answered every question with the word “timeshare” using different inflections each time. Surprisingly, I qualified. I hung up when it said it would transfer me to the booking agent. I was laughing so hard I’m sure the other people here thought I was nuts.


----------



## tink1957

buckeev said:


> Too. Much. Crazy. Weather!!!
> Houston is NOT equipped to deal with this! Snow, Sleet, Ice...The roads are skating rinks-with 8000 lb skaters! Time to hit the hard stuff...I need a Diet Coke.


We were supposed to get a dusting of snow here but now the weatherman says 2" before the temps go into the teens tomorrow  wind chills are predicted at -6  Great I have to go back to work tomorrow when all I want to do is a Stay in bed with the covers over my head... this is Georgia not Wisconsin.

Janet, I feel your pain on the Steelers loss...I was hoping my Falcons would make a repeat appearance with better results in the Superbowl  maybe next year they will both make it.

Carole...I agree with everyone who says your friends are just jealous and have no right to tell you how to spend your time and money.  I get comments all the time about my Orlando trips and just tell people that I'm a kid at heart who never got to go when I was young so I'm making up for lost time.

Stay warm my friends and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Monykalyn

No school again tomorrow. But I have to go back to work eventually. And DH likely traveling tomorrow.
We all ate on weird schedules today-so no one hungry for dinner yet-fish postponed until tomorrow-maybe. With DH out of town, and soccer practice not sure if I will have time to cook.

Dog has spent part of every hour outside today I think. He usually comes in with a snow coat, weirdo. 

I'm done with winter now please. Spring temp coming this weekend and I want it to stay!


----------



## tink1957

Monyk...I must have the only husky dog who whines to come inside when the temps fall below 40 ...she's curled up on my couch now, spoiled girl


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> Monyk...I must have the only husky dog who whines to come inside when the temps fall below 40 ...she's curled up on my couch now, spoiled girl


Aahhh sweet doggy! Nothing wrong with some spoiling!


----------



## Chuckers

I"m hoping we get a good snow tonight so I don't have to go into the office tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Delayed for me so far.  Hoping closed coming soon.  Have yet to hear from schools.   

And ugh, socccer game on Sunday.  Blanket in car and may need 2.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I was forced to come home.  Flight delayed on Sunday, made it eventually to see my Steelers crash & burn.  Still stings sigh.
> 
> Lovely trip, weather turned a bit cool.  Wish i had gone with the half wetsuit vs the vest at discovery cove but those are truly a witch to squeeze into lol.  The DVC freebie night @ MK was great, appreciated the complimentary tix for SW.  Shocked i had to fork over $2 for DS to ride it though...cheap move IMO.  Ohana was great, didn't know they did earlier settings these days.  Tried the Garden Grill seafood buffet for first time.  DS did me proud filling up that crab carcass bucket.  Considering they tossed in half a stuffed (small) lobster tail & had prime rib $30 pp was a deal.
> 
> Will try to post a few pics once i gather my wits.  Had to run out and purchase a washing machine today arrrgh.  Won't be delivered until next Friday.  Can you say commando?
> 
> Jr tells me his office is a ghost town, originally thought 'steeler's flu' but said the same today.  They are calling it stomach flu.  Not sure if that means the bug has finally invaded the 'burg. Eek.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeedy!
> 
> 
> 
> Whined about missing beach boys until my better half reminded me they are down to 1 of the original line up.  Made me feel better lol
> 
> 
> 
> Room of doom has quite the ring to it
> 
> 
> Congrats to you! & a very happy birthday to Kyle!!!
> 
> Will he be coming along on this trip too?  Know it's hard to pin the newly adult kids down lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody, even mr mac, puts keishashadow in the box.  Or was the quote baby in the corner?



Welcome home Janet!! 

Glad you got some good weather though.........love the sound of the seafood though!! I’d be happy with that.....oh avoid that bug if you can!! Sounds nasty......so much going around everywhere.......

Friday for a washer??? Crikey.....mine is on every day.....I’d be lost without it.......that and my dishwasher I’d have to replace instantly if they give up the ghost on me! Commando........lol........in this weather 

Thanks.......yes, he has agreed to come with us again this year in December.........he managed to fit us in with his other plans for this year......lol.......actually he was pleased we booked again and glad it’s for 10 nights instead of 7.....it was such a short trip! But a blast 



Charade67 said:


> Hello, hello. I’m here waiting for the snow to start. Actually I am with B at a music lesson, so I have about an hour to kill.
> 
> Schumi - I agree with what some of the others have said, people are just jealous. If I had the money I would travel a lot more. There are so many places I would like to visit. We also have a time restriction though. With a child in school and an adult teaching school there just isn’t a lot of time we can get away. I don’t like doing summer vacations because of the heat. Actually, I would be happy to do another summer vacation if we could go back to Alaska.
> 
> Tink - Good to see you again.
> 
> Lynne - This last vacation was the first time I’ve stayed at a Universal resort. I really liked RPR, but am willing to give Hard Rock a try. We don’t spend much time at the hotel anyway.
> 
> Chuckers - Love the buildables. They look really cool. My souvenirs usually take the form of tee shirts or jackets. A few years ago I bought a fuzzy lined Disney hoodie that I felt I spent way too much on. I wear it all the time when the weather gets cool but not yet cold enough for a winter coat. That flume picture is great.  You look like you are having an awesome time.
> 
> Monykalyn - Fortunately I can pass on the cooking videos. I hate to cook, but I like to eat. I can make some pretty good desserts though.
> 
> I’ve never heard that Weird Al/Tiffany song. If going to look it up now





Charade67 said:


> I’ll have to look up Weird Al later. There is a student down the hall playing the clarinet (I think). He sounds like a beginner. Oh, my ears.



Yep, folks are funny/odd Charade.........we have always been lucky withTom being able to travel whenever he chose to and Kyle’s school were always ok about him missing as he never had any problems with what he missed......if he hadn’t been in the top tiers I might have thought differently. 

Yes the weird al song is definitely a new one on me........and as a non Star Wars fan I really liked it.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We were supposed to get a dusting of snow here but now the weatherman says 2" before the temps go into the teens tomorrow  wind chills are predicted at -6  Great I have to go back to work tomorrow when all I want to do is a Stay in bed with the covers over my head... this is Georgia not Wisconsin.
> 
> Janet, I feel your pain on the Steelers loss...I was hoping my Falcons would make a repeat appearance with better results in the Superbowl  maybe next year they will both make it.
> 
> Carole...I agree with everyone who says your friends are just jealous and have no right to tell you how to spend your time and money.  I get comments all the time about my Orlando trips and just tell people that I'm a kid at heart who never got to go when I was young so I'm making up for lost time.
> 
> Stay warm my friends and thanks for the kind words



Yeah, not friends Vicki........friends just laugh when I say we’re booked again......lol.....they know us so well!! You do right to tell folks that’s why you go on trips........

Weather sounds awful everywhere right now.......we’re not getting anything like the USA but it’s bad for us.......the road to my mums  is practically unpassable right now......it’s a major road but folks have been stuck on it overnight........in freezing temps! Then the local roads beyond that will be bad.......won’t be visiting anytime soon.......

Hope your day passes quickly.........





Monykalyn said:


> No school again tomorrow. But I have to go back to work eventually. And DH likely traveling tomorrow.
> We all ate on weird schedules today-so no one hungry for dinner yet-fish postponed until tomorrow-maybe. With DH out of town, and soccer practice not sure if I will have time to cook.
> 
> Dog has spent part of every hour outside today I think. He usually comes in with a snow coat, weirdo.
> 
> I'm done with winter now please. Spring temp coming this weekend and I want it to stay!



We are also done with winter........the UK isn’t getting it anywhere like America, but jeez for us it’s bitter........I’m ready for Spring...........



Lynne G said:


> Delayed for me so far.  Hoping closed coming soon.  Have yet to hear from schools.
> 
> And ugh, socccer game on Sunday.  Blanket in car and may need 2.



You’re a brave woman Lynne.........



Just started snowing here now.......Kyle has just left for work in a mini blizzard......and we were supposed to avoid it down here.....think it may have gone off already.......hope so. 

Early breakfast today awaiting decorators who said they’ll be here early so the job gets finished today.......there’s 3 of them so should be. 

Hope weather improves as I need to go out for a few bits and Wednesday is my regular night out with a friend.......if it’s too cold though may not go. It is perishing right now.........

I hate the cold..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy Wednesday everyone. 

I hope you're all well. Sounds like a lot of people are stuck in a freeze both sides of the Atlantic. 

Sorry I've been absent for so long, it's what happens when I don't have a Universal trip booked. But the good news is I've booked a 2 week trip for September 2018! I'm going to have to work hard to catch up on all the news and rumors that I've missed. 

Stay warm everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Rachel........

Lovely to see you post again.........hope things are good with you......and fantastic you have another trip booked!!!! Will have to say hi if you`re there same time as us this time..........I actually forget right now the actual date when we arrive in September......oops!!!! Tom just reminded me it`s the 13th........I should know that....it`s my birthday.......doh!!!

Don`t be a stranger.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hey Schumi!!!    

the 15th? sweet! we're arriving on the 12th!!  so we will be there the same time. Ours is the normal plan, 14 day USO +volcano bay tickets plus we'll get the rush of fear when they come out. Natually staying in Cabana Bay. Are you in Royal Pacific?

Its nice to hear from you


----------



## Charade67

We have snow. Not a lot, but enough to make driving difficult. And it is still falling. My street has not been cleared, so I am not going anywhere for awhile. School is closed for B today.

Last week B auditioned for a community theater production of Barnum. Last night she found out she was cast as a clown. It’s a small part, but she’s really excited about it.

I think I will go back to sleep for a little while and then figure ou how we want to spend our snow day.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon BagO and Schumi.   Nice you both will be enjoying the Dark Side this September.

Well, seems most of the snow has fallen.  All have a delayed start.  B is lucky Charade.  But little one is not complaining.  

But, yay!  It is Wednesday!  

 

Yes, Keisha.  Hump Day camel is enjoying the snow.   

Well, time to shovel and clear off the cars.  We are just around freezing, but the plows and salt trucks have gone by, so traffic will be starting as all the schools will be starting soon.  

Have an awesome Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

_Happy morning time homies!

I’m staying in bed
I’m tired 
It’s cold 
And out town shut about everything down as we don’t have the means to handle the ice situation _

_
Lynne are you and buckeev the only ones here that have to work today ?

You got the short straw on the draw
_


----------



## tink1957

No work for me today ...we got 3" of snow and temps will be below freezing until Thursday afternoon.  Good thing I still have a little holiday hours left.  

Hi Rachel...good to see you here again.   We will be at Aventura September 18-25 if all goes as planned so a meet up at the rooftop bar with you and Carole sounds good


----------



## keishashadow

Yet more snow, we're 10 inches over the average for the month.  Isn't that special?  Broke not one, but two, ice scrapers yesterday.  A nice warm up (freezing & abo e qualifies in my book=it's all relative , is right around the corner for us.  I'll take it!

Tomorrow afternoon have minor surgery on my docket, slice & dice type type @ surgical suite.  So much nicer than dealing with hospital for ilk of that sort, far less threatening for we cowards.



tink1957 said:


> We were supposed to get a dusting of snow here but now the weatherman says 2" before the temps go into the teens tomorrow  wind chills are predicted at -6  Great I have to go back to work tomorrow when all I want to do is a Stay in bed with the covers over my head... this is Georgia not Wisconsin.
> 
> Janet, I feel your pain on the Steelers loss...I was hoping my Falcons would make a repeat appearance with better results in the Superbowl  maybe next year they will both make it.
> 
> Carole...I agree with everyone who says your friends are just jealous and have no right to tell you how to spend your time and money.  I get comments all the time about my Orlando trips and just tell people that I'm a kid at heart who never got to go when I was young so I'm making up for lost time.
> 
> Stay warm my friends and thanks for the kind words



It is truly amazing how people (even friends) think it's appropriate to make personal comments as to how one elects to spend their free time/disposable $/interests.  Imagine the look one would get if you started weighing in why they choose to spend $$$ on what could also be construed to be want not need type of things:   McMansion of a house, multiple luxury cars, designer clothes, even over-the-top weekly entertainment expenses, etc.   yet, for some reason, how a person elects to spend their vacation is often readily on the table for discussion.  

The Falcons were robbed, plain & simple.

My husky girl wasn't fond of snow either.  Our new addition's breed (Havanese) is supposed to hate the cold weather.  Um, no, he's white and loves to burrow into the snow.  At times it difficult to locate him in this deep snow.  All that hair a challenge to dry him off so ice doesn't form & burn his skin/paw pads.



schumigirl said:


> Welcome home Janet!!
> 
> Glad you got some good weather though.........love the sound of the seafood though!! I’d be happy with that.....oh avoid that bug if you can!! Sounds nasty......so much going around everywhere.......
> 
> Friday for a washer??? Crikey.....mine is on every day.....I’d be lost without it.......that and my dishwasher I’d have to replace instantly if they give up the ghost on me! Commando........lol........in this weather
> 
> Thanks.......yes, he has agreed to come with us again this year in December.........he managed to fit us in with his other plans for this year......lol.......actually he was pleased we booked again and glad it’s for 10 nights instead of 7.....it was such a short trip! But a blast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, folks are funny/odd Charade.........we have always been lucky withTom being able to travel whenever he chose to and Kyle’s school were always ok about him missing as he never had any problems with what he missed......if he hadn’t been in the top tiers I might have thought differently.
> 
> Yes the weird al song is definitely a new one on me........and as a non Star Wars fan I really liked it.



That's great news!  Testimonial of sort when your adult kid wants to spend time with you.

It's not this coming Friday, the new addition will be installed in 9 days.  The mr suggested a trip to a Laundromat.  I'm still giggling over that one.  Told him I'd have dinner waiting for him when he visits this weekend.





Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon BagO and Schumi.   Nice you both will be enjoying the Dark Side this September.
> 
> Well, seems most of the snow has fallen.  All have a delayed start.  B is lucky Charade.  But little one is not complaining.
> 
> But, yay!  It is Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 295960
> 
> Yes, Keisha.  Hump Day camel is enjoying the snow.
> 
> Well, time to shovel and clear off the cars.  We are just around freezing, but the plows and salt trucks have gone by, so traffic will be starting as all the schools will be starting soon.
> 
> Have an awesome Wednesday.



That's a great one, I'm swiping it! 

Back to your old self my now?  Nasty bug you had.  Do you think it was the flu?

Didn't get my shot this year since they said the efficiency was in area of 10% but the media is still strongly urging it.

more than a few disturbing stories of perfectly healthy people dropping dead quickly from the flu, scary stuff.



macraven said:


> _Happy morning time homies!
> 
> I’m staying in bed
> I’m tired
> It’s cold
> And out town shut about everything down as we don’t have the means to handle the ice situation _
> 
> _
> Lynne are you and buckeev the only ones here that have to work today ?
> 
> You got the short straw on the draw_



Welcome home, fluff the pillows, turn on the tube & hope like heck the satellite doesn't crust over via snow/ice.  If so, hand the mr a broom & let him have at it clearing the dish.  Twice yesterday we had to do that deed once the error message popped up on screen. Have to get it quick before it freezes, looney tune stuff lol.

You missed the retiree memo.  

Repeat after me:  I work at home, I am a domestic Goddess.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, lucky or not Mac.

Shoveled and cleared about 4 inches of very icy snow.  We're still below freezing, and still snowing.  Little one complained when I dropped her off early.  Yeah, I've done enough sitting in school traffic.  I am a nice mom sometimes.  Not too bad traffic and quiet.  So I am happy.  Hah, learned to open more entries this time.  Yeah, crazy people do come in ya know.  Teleworking, not me this time.  Guess I did not clear my car quite enough.  Car set off parking alarms every time I stopped in traffic, until the car warmed up enough to clear, just before I did park.  Smarty car.  And yes, car, I know to be careful, it's cold out.  And a hehe, the news guy said to slow down because of the road conditions, then his guy driving said traffic is running fast.  Yes, I am a Northerner.  Accident report then followed that exchange.

Mac, stay cuddled up.  Glad you are home.  Good thoughts your way.

Morning Keisha.  Yeah, the Falcons didn't get robbed, they actually played almost as poor at the other birds.  We'll see what team wins this week-end.  The Vikings have come.  No matter, any tickets left were sold out in minutes.  Boo Birds are at the ready.   I'll be settled in watching the game in comfort.  It's going to be at least about freezing this week-end, so not as cold as the last game, but I don't have any interest in attending in person.  And no, I did not have the flu, thankfully, one of my brothers does have it though.  Was just a cold virus, that went after my sinuses.  I feel much better.  Took about a week, which is around the average time for a cold to run.  I too did not get the flu shot.  Little one did, she had to, as working at the hospital. 

Time for tea.  Or maybe coffee.  Hopefully someone made a pot of coffee.  Or brought donuts or food.  A girl can hope.

Later homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!
Yep I am back at work-town hour away today. Highways perfectly clear, main arteries (both my town and one I am in today) mostly clear, sideroads/parking lots a mess. Glad for 4wheel drive. Mostly snow and and not ice. But I wish they'd NOT scrape the 2-3 inches of snow off and instead let the trucks clear paths. Instead they scrape down to thin layer, which then gets compacted to icy sheets, and then try to use chemicals to melt. Um neg 7 degrees aint't nothing melting. Most towns did away with sand/cinders which worked in ALL temps. At least with snow and paths your car will have traction and stop before banging into pole/curb/light/sign! Ok - rant over. At least with schools still closed not much traffic.


schumigirl said:


> I hate the cold..........


OMG me TOO!



keishashadow said:


> Didn't get my shot this year since they said the efficiency was in area of 10% but the media is still strongly urging it.


first year in long while I haven't gotten flu shot but yeah-the match this year is really bad, and reports are that the shot this year isn't even lessening effects of strain going around (like it usually will). Flu was bad last year too though-my college kid campus was within a percentage point of being shut down due to illness.


Lynne G said:


> And a hehe, the news guy said to slow down because of the road conditions, then his guy driving said traffic is running fast. Yes, I am a Northerner. Accident report then followed that exchange.


 Always gotta be one who thinks his SUV is invincible! Saw quite a few vehicles off the road in ditch on way in this am.

Suppose I should actually work now...


----------



## BagOLaughs

Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon BagO and Schumi.   Nice you both will be enjoying the Dark Side this September.
> 
> Well, seems most of the snow has fallen.  All have a delayed start.  B is lucky Charade.  But little one is not complaining.
> 
> But, yay!  It is Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 295960
> 
> Yes, Keisha.  Hump Day camel is enjoying the snow.
> 
> Well, time to shovel and clear off the cars.  We are just around freezing, but the plows and salt trucks have gone by, so traffic will be starting as all the schools will be starting soon.
> 
> Have an awesome Wednesday.



Love that Camel pic in the snow... very relevant  And also Hello   



macraven said:


> _Happy morning time homies!
> 
> I’m staying in bed
> I’m tired
> It’s cold
> And out town shut about everything down as we don’t have the means to handle the ice situation _
> 
> _
> Lynne are you and buckeev the only ones here that have to work today ?
> 
> You got the short straw on the draw_



Good idea to stay in bed. Snug as a bug... become a Caterpillar in a cocoon with the Duvet, that's what i like to do. 



tink1957 said:


> No work for me today ...we got 3" of snow and temps will be below freezing until Thursday afternoon.  Good thing I still have a little holiday hours left.
> 
> Hi Rachel...good to see you here again.   We will be at Aventura September 18-25 if all goes as planned so a meet up at the rooftop bar with you and Carole sounds good



That sounds pretty fabulous! I'd love to hear your thoughts on the new hotel. I can't believe Universal have so many 'on site' hotels now. Its fab. Lots of choice for everyone. 



keishashadow said:


> Tomorrow afternoon have minor surgery on my docket, slice & dice type type @ surgical suite.



Oh my goodness. Good luck but you sound pretty chilled about it which is good 


Just about to finish my day at work... its dark and i'm going to head home.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yep, lucky or not Mac.
> 
> Shoveled and cleared about 4 inches of very icy snow.  We're still below freezing, and still snowing.  Little one complained when I dropped her off early.  Yeah, I've done enough sitting in school traffic.  I am a nice mom sometimes.  Not too bad traffic and quiet.  So I am happy.  Hah, learned to open more entries this time.  Yeah, crazy people do come in ya know.  Teleworking, not me this time.  Guess I did not clear my car quite enough.  Car set off parking alarms every time I stopped in traffic, until the car warmed up enough to clear, just before I did park.  Smarty car.  And yes, car, I know to be careful, it's cold out.  And a hehe, the news guy said to slow down because of the road conditions, then his guy driving said traffic is running fast.  Yes, I am a Northerner.  Accident report then followed that exchange.
> 
> Mac, stay cuddled up.  Glad you are home.  Good thoughts your way.
> 
> Morning Keisha.  Yeah, the Falcons didn't get robbed, they actually played almost as poor at the other birds.  We'll see what team wins this week-end.  The Vikings have come.  No matter, any tickets left were sold out in minutes.  Boo Birds are at the ready.   I'll be settled in watching the game in comfort.  It's going to be at least about freezing this week-end, so not as cold as the last game, but I don't have any interest in attending in person.  And no, I did not have the flu, thankfully, one of my brothers does have it though.  Was just a cold virus, that went after my sinuses.  I feel much better.  Took about a week, which is around the average time for a cold to run.  I too did not get the flu shot.  Little one did, she had to, as working at the hospital.
> 
> Time for tea.  Or maybe coffee.  Hopefully someone made a pot of coffee.  Or brought donuts or food.  A girl can hope.
> 
> Later homies.



No shade cast to your Eagles lol. No dog in that fight.

Frustrating to see refs repeatedly making questionable calls across the board (cough, cough the Patriots game).  Refs are the final authority, judge & jury.  Would like to think no bias/preference extended.  More akin to witnesses in a crime/accident, five people can see 5 different things sort of thing, but there's been lots of head-scratching by the fans this year when watching the NFL games.


----------



## Chuckers

Hi All!

Well.. not enough snow to close work, but enough to make me annoyed.

@Charade67 Congrats to B getting to be a clown. I have done a lot of community theater and I miss it a lot. Good times and long lasting friends.

@keishashadow I hope your minor surgery is quick and painless!

@Lynne G Today was a tea/hot chocolate morning  

I have to work at GameStop tonight.. It's 11:30 am and I am already trying not to fall asleep...ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I agree Keisha, the referees can make or loose a game.  I am not a huge Eagles fan.  I bleed more black and orange.  Not a peep from those Fly boys.  Oh well, someday for them.  But hey, from the same state.  And a hehe, little one was wearing a Penguin shirt the other day.  The clerk didn't want to serve her.  Both my kids have Pitt teams jerseys and shirts.  We are a sports family, not just fans of the home town ones.  Hope your minor surgery goes quick and painless.

Eek, working tonight Chuckers.  It will be a long day for ya.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## macraven

_If you go to see the Chicago Cubs play at home, don’t wear the opponents apparel 

Chances are if you do, you’ll end up wearing beer

I speak from experience as I wore my Cardinal tee_


----------



## macraven

_Been watching the weather channel 
It’s lousy everywhere

Our local weather man states we will be in the 60’s on Thursday 
_


----------



## tink1957

Trey and I are enjoying our snow day doing a Jurassic Park marathon in honor of the 25th anniversary...I  still like the first one best and why can't I see the T Rex without thinking of plunging down a big hill and getting soaked?


----------



## Chuckers

tink1957 said:


> Trey and I are enjoying our snow day doing a Jurassic Park marathon in honor of the 25th anniversary...I  still like the first one best and why can't I see the T Rex without thinking of plunging down a big hill and getting soaked?



I was totally NOT expecting the soaking I got on that ride last week. I chose the middle seat, second row because it was totally dry. (The boat had come back empty so that may have been the reason). When we went down, the 4 people in the front row ducked and I was soaked. It took me over 3 hours to dry because there was no sun that day.
At Universal Hollywood, they have the ability to change the level of soaking and they show you on a 'soak scale' at the entrance to the ride. I thought UO would be able to do that and tone it down because it was horrible weather.... apparently they can't.


----------



## Charade67

Still snowing here. We are watching the Disney version of the Three Musketeers.

Keisha - I grew up in Georgia so, sadly, I am used to the Falcons not winning.

 BagOLaughs - Hello. I haven’t met you yet. I came on board a few months ago.

Chuckers - Thanks. B is really excited. This will be her first community theater performance that isn’t part of a summer camp.

Macraven - Usless trivia - I once sang the national Anthem for a Cubs/Braves game. I was 14 and it was with my church youth choir. It was my only time at Wrigley Field.

Back to the movie.


----------



## tink1957

The level of soaking varies, sometimes we barely get wet and others we are totally drenched.  It might have something to do with the weight of the boat and passengers or where you sit or like your experience with people ducking...who knows? It's fun whatever happens


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Macraven - Usless trivia - I once sang the national Anthem for a Cubs/Braves game. I was 14 and it was with my church youth choir. It was my only time at Wrigley Field.
> 
> Back to the movie.



I think that is cool !!

Hope your team won that game


----------



## macraven

Chuckers I really do like the JP river ride but sometimes I take a pass on it when I see a lot of peeps come off it drenched

I don’t care is my hair gets dripping wet 
I can’t handle walking around the parks with wet underwear/socks


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I think that is cool !!
> 
> Hope your team won that game



I don’t really remember, but I think the Braves lost that game. This was back in the summer of 1982.



macraven said:


> Chuckers I really do like the JP river ride but sometimes I take a pass on it when I see a lot of peeps come off it drenched
> 
> I don’t care is my hair gets dripping wet
> I can’t handle walking around the parks with wet underwear/socks



We didn’t ride JP, but did ride the Pope/Bluto barge and the flume ride back to back. We immediately left and went back to the hotel to shower and change. We were completely drenched.


----------



## Chuckers

@macraven Yeah.. wet underwear sucks... but I wear Sketchers GoWalks and they are meant to be worn sockless. They dry pretty fast too... I walked in them all 7 days and not one blister. They're amazing.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> We didn’t ride JP, but did ride the Pope/Bluto barge and the flume ride back to back. We immediately left and went back to the hotel to shower and change. We were completely drenched.



I LOVE both of those rides! Unfortunately, it was not appropriate weather for the barges and Ripsaw Falls was closed  Although after JP, I had thought about going to ride the barges since I was already soaked.. but my shoes were dry and knew they wouldn't be after the barges.


----------



## Charade67

School is closed again tomorrow. I think the snow has finally stopped.


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky B Charade.  Little one has normal hours.  Snow has left, just ice now.  

Was 31 this morning, coming home, 27. Hello Arctic air, we go down to single digits tonight.  At least it does not last. Close to 40 on Sunday.

Kids are watching who knows what.  Guess older one’s friends are not online to night.  His back to school was today, and now pile of new books.


----------



## Charade67

B is actually upset about this. She hates missing school.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, Yeah, I am sure she is.  Fun to be off, but at some point, days have to be made up at the end of school year.  City kids were off today.  So they already have 2 more days to make up that little one does not.  

Ah, snuggled on the sofa, hoping DH walks home tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

And now to soccer practice-indoor thankfully! And kids have school tomorrow. Up to 40's tomorrow, 50's Friday andn60's Saturday.  

Got mouse mail today for June trip. No magnets for a while showing countdown though. DS said he wants another color magic band. Because 4 isn't enough...

And got notice that our Regional SERTOMA meeting this October will be a cruise! As my DH will be Chairman of his club and I will be president elect of my club I'm thinking the clubs will help with that (we set have money set aside in clubs budget for regional and national meetings). 4 day out of Galveston.  I almost called as soon as I got email to put deposit down but figured I should talk to spouse first - he's out of town and I've been too busy today.

Schumi - did make my fish tonight. It's just so easy to make and the kids love it.
Only a 2 day workweek for me this week. Going to get hair done Friday



macraven said:


> _If you go to see the Chicago Cubs play at home, don’t wear the opponents apparel
> 
> Chances are if you do, you’ll end up wearing beer
> 
> I speak from experience as I wore my Cardinal tee_


Ugh I don't want beer on my shirt! Worlds finest chocolate meeting is back downtown Chicago this year and cubs/cards game is night before meetings start. Was planning on going as I've not been to Wrigley.  Think I may have to sell a kidney to afford all the travel this year


----------



## macraven

_Wriggly field is an experience
Go for it

I liked it better before they fixed it up to how it is now 

Watching the news and scrolling bar across the screen is showing all the school closures _

_I don’t get it..... not snowing and what we had was gone today, no icy roads on the main drags 
It’s been cold but temps are starting to improve
Upper 40’s and weekend will be in the 60’s here_


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hey Schumi!!!
> 
> the 15th? sweet! we're arriving on the 12th!!  so we will be there the same time. Ours is the normal plan, 14 day USO +volcano bay tickets plus we'll get the rush of fear when they come out. Natually staying in Cabana Bay. Are you in Royal Pacific?
> 
> Its nice to hear from you



Yep, we arrive day after you on the 13th........and yep staying at RPR again.........love that hotel!!! Although we do have a 10 night stay in Sapphire Falls booked for May this year.......looking forward to that......we plan to use that trip to spend more time away from the parks and do more outside for a change........I’m sure we’ll manage some park time too.........couldn’t be that close and not go. And plenty of time in strong Water Tavern.......we like it in there!!! 

Yes, plan to buy RoF again this year if it’s available...........hope so as it’s a fantastic purchase for us.......



Lynne G said:


> Yep, lucky or not Mac.
> 
> Shoveled and cleared about 4 inches of very icy snow.  We're still below freezing, and still snowing.  Little one complained when I dropped her off early.  Yeah, I've done enough sitting in school traffic.  I am a nice mom sometimes.  Not too bad traffic and quiet.  So I am happy.  Hah, learned to open more entries this time.  Yeah, crazy people do come in ya know.  Teleworking, not me this time.  Guess I did not clear my car quite enough.  Car set off parking alarms every time I stopped in traffic, until the car warmed up enough to clear, just before I did park.  Smarty car.  And yes, car, I know to be careful, it's cold out.  And a hehe, the news guy said to slow down because of the road conditions, then his guy driving said traffic is running fast.  Yes, I am a Northerner.  Accident report then followed that exchange.
> 
> Mac, stay cuddled up.  Glad you are home.  Good thoughts your way.
> 
> Morning Keisha.  Yeah, the Falcons didn't get robbed, they actually played almost as poor at the other birds.  We'll see what team wins this week-end.  The Vikings have come.  No matter, any tickets left were sold out in minutes.  Boo Birds are at the ready.   I'll be settled in watching the game in comfort.  It's going to be at least about freezing this week-end, so not as cold as the last game, but I don't have any interest in attending in person.  And no, I did not have the flu, thankfully, one of my brothers does have it though.  Was just a cold virus, that went after my sinuses.  I feel much better.  Took about a week, which is around the average time for a cold to run.  I too did not get the flu shot.  Little one did, she had to, as working at the hospital.
> 
> Time for tea.  Or maybe coffee.  Hopefully someone made a pot of coffee.  Or brought donuts or food.  A girl can hope.
> 
> Later homies.



That is a lot of snow!! Glad your traffic is less.......that helps on the roads......so many can’t drive in it which is even scarier! 



Chuckers said:


> I was totally NOT expecting the soaking I got on that ride last week. I chose the middle seat, second row because it was totally dry. (The boat had come back empty so that may have been the reason). When we went down, the 4 people in the front row ducked and I was soaked. It took me over 3 hours to dry because there was no sun that day.
> At Universal Hollywood, they have the ability to change the level of soaking and they show you on a 'soak scale' at the entrance to the ride. I thought UO would be able to do that and tone it down because it was horrible weather.... apparently they can't.



Yep, every ride is different.......all depends how the boat is loaded and weight is distributed where on the boat will get drenched......we’ve come off bone dry, slight trickle.....pleasantly sprinkled or downright drenched.......doesn’t matter where you sit........

We didn’t do any water rides in December, as although it was in the 80’s, still not warm enough for me to get soaked........



Woke up to snow this morning, lots of snow.........didn’t think we were supposed to get it so far down the country.......but it’s there........looks so beautiful, but.........need to go out grocery shopping........will wait till later to see if it melts or freezes........being right beside the sea we don’t usually get it as bad, but it’s not good. Glad DS has a day off today.......

Hope the decorators make it this morning.......although the owner lives in our village so he doesn’t have far to travel.......it’s not a big village! Will be glad to get both rooms finished..........

Have a great Thursday...........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Wriggly field is an experience
> Go for it
> 
> I liked it better before they fixed it up to how it is now
> 
> Watching the news and scrolling bar across the screen is showing all the school closures _
> 
> _I don’t get it..... not snowing and what we had was gone today, no icy roads on the main drags
> It’s been cold but temps are starting to improve
> Upper 40’s and weekend will be in the 60’s here_




Oh you’ll be glad when it starts to warm up...........I know how much you hate the cold too! 

Our roads have iced over apparently too.......my friend just text me to say the pavements in the village are like sheet ice......she’s walking her dog.....brave woman!! 

One of my other friends fell over yesterday taking her kids that she child minds to school........black ice. May stay in today now.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi the ice we have had here happens because peeps are out driving when the snow falls

Cars hit the snow in the roads and it packs down into ice
Makes it unsafe driving then

This happens on the streets away from the main artery streets

The city does start to spray down brine at that point on the main drags and try to do the homes set up on the ridges

Have had a couple of dates where they done the houses that live on the ridges so no cars don’t slide off the mountain 

Only happened once for my subdivision 

Yesterday the wind stopped and the sun came out and our winding streets cleared up before noon 

Sunshine is a good thing and it worked to clear all ice

No snows in our forecast now

Hope your snow goes away so you can get out
Don’t want you to starve not being able to get out for groceries _


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac!  Afternoon Schumi!

Oof, good thing the car door was not as frozen tight as it could have been.  A good pull, and whew, it opened.  Heater on a lovely 79, and seat warmer on high.  Chilly 17 to greet the morning.

But yesterday, I should have taken a picture.  The setting sun made the horizon a huge swatch of dark pink.  Absolutely beautiful sunset.  And, why so cold?  The Arctic air is chasing all the clouds away.  No snow, but sun soon.  The horizon is not as pretty, but a pale pink.  Still quite cloudy, but ready to wear my sunglasses, even with my unfashionable hat.  

Black ice is so scary Schumi.  I hope your friend was not hurt when she fell.  Our road crews do a pretty good job of clearing the roads, and yes, with some sun, all dries up.  Now it's a dodge the pot holes time.  

Eek, you know it's crazy when North Carolina got more snow than us.  They got a foot of snow from a storm that started in the Gulf.  Seems it did not travel further in land, so no snow for us for the next couple of days.  That storm will bring warmer air for us, so I'll be happy to say goodbye to the low temperatures for even a few days.






   and for Schumi: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So, throw back that drink, and drink up.  It's cold, and close to Friday.

Tea is ready, so time to say, have a great Thursday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Nice to start the morning with a kitty pic
Added points since the cat is using a straw in the drink_


----------



## marciemi

This is not what I signed up for in moving to FL:


----------



## Charade67

I’m going to attempt to go to work today. Wish me luck.


----------



## macraven

_Marcie, enjoy your winter as it won’t last long 

Looks like you will be in the 50’s today


You could be back in Green Bay .....
I remember the pictures you used to show us of your snow 

_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m going to attempt to go to work today. Wish me luck.


Luck......


----------



## Chuckers

I lived in the Chicago area for 6+ years. The only 2 times I was at Wrigley Field was to sing the National Anthem before a ball game with my chorus. 

I'm playing hookey from work today... Just really didn't feel like going in.. I'll probably go back to sleep in a little bit.


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie, I feel ya, we're up to 20 right now.  Difference is, you're be in higher numbers before I will.  Hello winter.  Saw on my phone it was 30 out in Orlando.  

Good luck Charade. 






  Chuckers, hope you are feeling okay.  Napping is certainly a good idea with these cool temperatures.  Plus, know you had a long day yesterday.  Or, it's that come home from vacation blues.  LOL

I need more tea.  This not caffeinated kinds are not doing it.  Only good thing, cup is hugged for some warmth to my hands.    

Of course a cat Mac.  









 and a funny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and yeah,






.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh my our downstairs is freezing...except the kitchen with the aga on.........

Most of the windows are open as painters have glossed everywhere.........wow, strong smell! I’m moving into the kitchen for the next few hours........and closing the doors.......

It is so cold outside..........winds still quite strong though but snow is gone........I need heat! 

Home made beef burgers and potato wedges for dinner tonight.........DS is having mac n cheese.....definitely eating in the kitchen tonight as dining room is one of the rooms reeking of paint.........

Few hours to go yet till dinner........feeling peckish today! I blame the cold........


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac had his colonoscopy scheduled for this day 
We got to the hospital at 8:15 and you know how that goes

Paper work then sit in this room, go to that room for changing and have IV put in

Finally they haul him away for the procedure

Glad they have WiFi here that works 
Keeps me awake
Without morning coffee I am slow moving

Hope he is released soon as I want to go to Waffle House

He will be ready to eat since yesterday was only liquids

This has got to have been one of my busiest weeks in years_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Mr Mac had his colonoscopy scheduled for this day
> We got to the hospital at 8:15 and you know how that goes
> 
> Paper work then sit in this room, go to that room for changing and have IV put in
> 
> Finally they haul him away for the procedure
> 
> Glad they have WiFi here that works
> Keeps me awake
> Without morning coffee I am slow moving
> 
> Hope he is released soon as I want to go to Waffle House
> 
> He will be ready to eat since yesterday was only liquids
> 
> This has got to have been one of my busiest weeks in years_



You never do things by half Mac............certainly been a busy week and a half! 

Yes thank goodness for WiFi..........

Waffle House sounds good right now......although never been in one....lol.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

ummmmm waffles... enjoy those... hopefully husband will enjoy them too. 

Why does it have to get so dark at night? Trains were all cancelled this morning. Wind was so strong it woke me up last night and apparently decided to throw a tree branch down onto the train power lines. Hopefully all is OK going home!


----------



## macraven

I need coffee !  
Hope he is released soon


----------



## Lynne G

I hope you are enjoying some waffles right now Mac.  

You have been busy this week.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Lynne

Mr Mac is being sprung any minute 
Told him we are headed to Waffle House _


----------



## Chuckers

I love Awful (Waffle) House! Most of them are really gross restaurants, but the waffles are awesome! 

Schumi, I'll take a cheeseburger please  

Lynne - It's a combination of no vacation blues, long day, and another long day today. Plus, I really am feeling wiped out. I hope I didn't catch anything while I was in Orlando. My friend I met at the Magic Kingdom on Wednesday woke up sick as a dog on Thursday. I am wondering if she passed it on to me and there's an incubation period.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I hope you are enjoying some waffles right now Mac.
> 
> You have been busy this week.




_First full meal I have had since January 7

Ate full breakfast and half of a waffle_

_
I clicked my ruby reds together 3 times and here I am at home now_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _First full meal I have had since January 7
> 
> Ate full breakfast and half of a waffle_
> 
> _
> I clicked my ruby reds together 3 times and here I am at home now_



Yay......finally food.........and home quick too!

Hope mr mac is doing ok too........never a fun experience........


Our snow has gone and wind is dying down.......no real damage over here thankfully........Sea was extremely rough for a few days there.......

Lemonade in our glasses tonight.......still doing Dry January..........why, I’m not sure ......but will keep going now.....

Not much on tv tonight.........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, bet you are glad you don’t do uo in January....


Dry January is best celebrated in the U.K. _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, bet you are glad you don’t do uo in January....
> 
> 
> Dry January is best celebrated in the U.K. _



Doubt I’ll ever go in January looking at the weather! 

Dry January is sold as good for your body and soul.......lol........not sure about the soul part, but don’t miss it particularly.........this weekend coming was supposed to be a weekend away with one of our wine groups, but we said we weren’t going as it would be too tempting.......will stay home with strawberry lemonades 

Almost time for bed here........


----------



## Lynne G

Never heard of dry January.

Nothing good on the television. 

Older one’s friend works at a soft pretzel place.  Ah, carbs are ya.  Warm and salty.  Sigh.  Now too full.

Really wanted something sweet, but had not had a pretzel in awhile.

Cold and clear, so starry sky, but wind makes you even colder.  Time for some     tea.


----------



## Monykalyn

Long day. Finally home. At least it was warmer and snow completely off most roads. Still good cover on yards-but that will change tomorrow. 
Opened little door to run so chickens could go out. Apparently they were NOT happy about that as the straw was kicked over door opening (and over their food and water in their efforts to pile the straw up.) Should have taken a picture-but it was dark when I got home to check on them. 

Carbs/pretzels are good Lynne. Love mall Aunt Anne's pretzels! Cute kitty memes hehe.

Hope Mr Mac enjoyed his Waffle house-Sounds like maybe you got your appetite back too Mac. Used to go to the Waffle House right by Disney all the time after shift. Smothered, covered, scattered and I don't know what else hash browns!!

It is Thirsty Thursday but as there is only a 1/2 glass of wine left guess it will have to do. Don't want to open a new bottle right now. My problem is I will pour a glass of wine when I get home and cook dinner, set it down somewhere and forget about it until bedtime. I figure I don't need dry january as only half of what I pour usually ends up in me LOL! I did make some Cosmos over the weekend - those were yummy!

Glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## buckeev

*18* *degrees.*..in* BAYTOWN, TEXAS!* MESSED UP! It's getting better though. We'll probably have the AC back on by Saturday.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> *18* *degrees.*..in* BAYTOWN, TEXAS!* MESSED UP! It's getting better though. We'll probably have the AC back on by Saturday.




_Positive thinking homie 
That’s our  Buckeev

If I had one wish, it would be that everyone stay safe during the extreme weather issues that have struck and hope the new storms that are to come, just disappear 
_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, Dry January is a big thing in the UK.......it`s a bit like National no smoking day, but giving up all alcohol for the whole month of January. Supposed to be after all the indulgences of Christmas it`ll be good for you......... Whether you drink a little or a lot, it`s just a bit of fun.........It`s been going a good few years now. It`s easy really......I think if anyone struggles to give up booze for a month they maybe need to consider giving it up permanently.......


Happy Friday..........decorators last day today......took them slightly longer than planned.....but will get those rooms back to normal tonight.....till next Thursday when flooring goes down in both rooms.

Not much else going on today........this is such a quiet month.......

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## BagOLaughs

I always assumed dry January was known throughout Europe and America... As a fell Brit i'm also doing a dry January. No alcohol of any type, can't say i've missed it but like Schumi I've not been out to any party's or mass gatherings so temptation has been minimal. 

Its Friday yey. Nearly the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> I always assumed dry January was known throughout Europe and America... As a fell Brit i'm also doing a dry January. No alcohol of any type, can't say i've missed it but like Schumi I've not been out to any party's or mass gatherings so temptation has been minimal.
> 
> Its Friday yey. Nearly the weekend.



That`s the thing Rachel......really haven`t missed it at all.........

Although as I said, one of our wine groups are going away and we decided not to go......just in case. Although the fact they`ve chosen to stay somewhere we don't want to stay at has  nothing to do with it at all..........

Meeting some friends tonight for and hour or so at our local for a quick dinner, but won`t be tempted........yes, I thought it was more well known.......everyone seems to be talking about it......I had one friend give up last weekend.......she said well, it was only Pink Gin........lol.........yeah, that doesn't count.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

was the excuse... well its pink... so doesn't count. haha

I think its becoming a little easier now because a lot of places will do you a 'virgin' cocktail and if you're sneaky like me you can order it on the sly and pretend its got rum in.

I always found it strange how we take the mick when people don't drink (without a good reason, having to drive is a good reason). Not that i'm above it, I do it too. However when i'm on the receiving end of it, it flies over my head.

Literally counting down the minutes till i finish at work now.


----------



## Charade67

I am awake way too early today. I made it in to work okay yesterday. Once I got out of my neighborhood the roads weren’ t too bad. I even managed to do a little shopping after I got off. School is closed again today. The roads seem fine where I live, but part of our county is very rural and extends into the mountain areas. If the roads are bad there we all stay home. I need to figure out something for me and B to do today outside of the house. She is going stir crazy. She was so bored yesterday she cleaned out her closet and bagged up a bunch of stuff to be donated to charity.

Lynne - Our county has some “snow day” time built into the schedule, but I’m not sue how many days it covers. his is the 5th day this month they have been out. At some point they will have to start making it up. Love the kitty pics.

Monykalyn - Mouse mail, I’m envious. I really want to go back to Disney, but we are waiting  until they finish Star Wars.

Schumi - The water rides in December were great, until I realized that although it was hot outside the water was still really cold. Don’t think I will make that mistake again. You should try Waffle House if you ever get the chance. One cool thing is they are open 24/7/365. We have eaten meals there on Thanksgiving and Christmas Day.

Chuckers - Hope you are feeling okay.


Macraven - My sympathaties to Mr. Mac. My mom is a colon cancer survivor, so I got to start having that procedure long before the recommended age. I love Waffle House. The one near me is very nice. I don’t often get waffles, but I always get the hash browns - scattered and smothered. 

I am still the only one awake. Maybe I’ll try to go back to sleep for a little while. 
 I was going to post this yesterday, but couldn’t find the picture.


----------



## Lynne G

If there is a dry month here, I guess since I rarely do, not as familiar with it. 

Ah yes, it is Friday.



Lazy day, older one will be home around lunch, so maybe we will eat out together.  Had some errands to do, so that seemed the thing to do today.

BagO, hoping your day has gone fast, and you are ready to head home soon, if not already.

Afternoon Schumi.  Rooms new decor sounds lovely.   Glad to hear no more paint smell.  And, warm house now.

Eh, 16 out, but with the mostly sunny day, afternoon will wee almost 40 temperatures.   Then a warmer weekend.

School as normal for us Charade.  Yep.  Little one cleared several bags out of her closet too.  Seems, grew more than I thought in the last year.  We have snow days built in as well, but yes, as at a point, they do add days at the end of school.  So far, I do not think they have used up their snow day limit yet.  It stinks B still does not have school.  

So, enjoy your Friday homies!  It is Friday,

Wahooo!


----------



## keishashadow

Friday, all day woohoo

I'm sorer than expected based upon previous go-rounds, but alive.  The idea of no bath or shower until Sunday is somewhat disturbing.  Thank God for dry shampoo & the warming temps we'll get this weekend for a respite from the single digits.  

Two-edged sword though.  We have a five mile ice jam on the river.  Basically translates to impending doom.  River is up over 10 feet, glad i live a mile up on the ridge but feel for those who are holding their breath yet again.  Minor flooding last week where they evacuated the traditional low lying areas.  



Lynne G said:


> Oh I agree Keisha, the referees can make or loose a game.  I am not a huge Eagles fan.  I bleed more black and orange.  Not a peep from those Fly boys.  Oh well, someday for them.  But hey, from the same state.  And a hehe, little one was wearing a Penguin shirt the other day.  The clerk didn't want to serve her.  Both my kids have Pitt teams jerseys and shirts.  We are a sports family, not just fans of the home town ones.  Hope your minor surgery goes quick and painless.
> 
> Eek, working tonight Chuckers.  It will be a long day for ya.
> 
> Is it lunch time yet?



My kids all have alternate teams in various sports, wear their jerseys all the time, sometimes when we are playing them.  Always said they are risking getting their butts kicked but none have ever reported an issue. Could be because they or others in their party are built like offensive linemen



tink1957 said:


> Trey and I are enjoying our snow day doing a Jurassic Park marathon in honor of the 25th anniversary...I  still like the first one best and why can't I see the T Rex without thinking of plunging down a big hill and getting soaked?



Lol, it's a sickness we share.  Looking forward to new movie?  



Chuckers said:


> I was totally NOT expecting the soaking I got on that ride last week. I chose the middle seat, second row because it was totally dry. (The boat had come back empty so that may have been the reason). When we went down, the 4 people in the front row ducked and I was soaked. It took me over 3 hours to dry because there was no sun that day.
> At Universal Hollywood, they have the ability to change the level of soaking and they show you on a 'soak scale' at the entrance to the ride. I thought UO would be able to do that and tone it down because it was horrible weather.... apparently they can't.



Interesting, never heard that.  Leave it to la-la land.



tink1957 said:


> The level of soaking varies, sometimes we barely get wet and others we are totally drenched.  It might have something to do with the weight of the boat and passengers or where you sit or like your experience with people ducking...who knows? It's fun whatever happens



The mr is full of it, advice too . One his best nuggets was to slide my butt forward on all water rides to point where you almost slip off the front.  All the seats are sloped & have drainage holes so the water tends to quickly pool/drain there. Process better without a 'plug' 



macraven said:


> Chuckers I really do like the JP river ride but sometimes I take a pass on it when I see a lot of peeps come off it drenched
> 
> I don’t care is my hair gets dripping wet
> I can’t handle walking around the parks with wet underwear/socks



I can't help but use the magic word again:  commando The other is wicking, as in material.  All my unmentionables are made of it, along with most of my park clothing.  Top it off with keen sandals & I'm bullet proof.



Chuckers said:


> @macraven Yeah.. wet underwear sucks... but I wear Sketchers GoWalks and they are meant to be worn sockless. They dry pretty fast too... I walked in them all 7 days and not one blister. They're amazing.



Like my croc sandals well enough but gave up on clogs years ago other than house slippers...they are blister magnets.  Never one or aching feet with my beloved Keens. Lol.  They have lighter weight ones that can be used easily in waterparks/snorkling but still have great support.



schumigirl said:


> Oh my our downstairs is freezing...except the kitchen with the aga on.........
> 
> Most of the windows are open as painters have glossed everywhere.........wow, strong smell! I’m moving into the kitchen for the next few hours........and closing the doors.......
> 
> It is so cold outside..........winds still quite strong though but snow is gone........I need heat!
> 
> Home made beef burgers and potato wedges for dinner tonight.........DS is having mac n cheese.....definitely eating in the kitchen tonight as dining room is one of the rooms reeking of paint.........
> 
> Few hours to go yet till dinner........feeling peckish today! I blame the cold........



On a positive note, you'll have that healthy fresh air in the house.  Wonder if they are using oil based paint with all the smell.  Most latex ones have little stink factor.

Try cutting a few onions in half, don't peel.  Put on a plate & leave cut side up.  It tends to help somewhat.



macraven said:


> _Mr Mac had his colonoscopy scheduled for this day
> We got to the hospital at 8:15 and you know how that goes
> 
> Paper work then sit in this room, go to that room for changing and have IV put in
> 
> Finally they haul him away for the procedure
> 
> Glad they have WiFi here that works
> Keeps me awake
> Without morning coffee I am slow moving
> 
> Hope he is released soon as I want to go to Waffle House
> 
> He will be ready to eat since yesterday was only liquids
> 
> This has got to have been one of my busiest weeks in years_



Week's almost over, designate next one as a personal holiday!

Was he a good patient? The mr was on a restricted diet for a few days still after his recent procedure.  Wasn't exactly thrilled, was jonesing for red meat which was off the table for over a week.  I'd feel the same me thinks.

Oh-so not a waffle/pancake house type. Do like a good diner.  For some reason the coffee seems crazy hot & blessedly strong in those joints! Not fancy, just good.   Last thing i ever have a hankering for unless it's my own Belgium waffles.  I go for the meat/eggs/taters when indulging.


----------



## macraven

_Hooray, Keisha is back!

Weather suxs where you are
But with your slicing and dicing episode, you’re probably staying at home to recover 
Heal quickly friend!

Hope the thaw for your area comes before you need to do a grocery run

Living on a ridge when the road is ice, means more tv time 

Oh i do Waffle House for the eggs and potatoes and coffee

Once in a blue moon I share a waffle with another 
_


----------



## Lynne G

I make waffles a lot more than I buy them.  Eggs, bacon and potatoes are usually my out to breakfast meal.  Like grits as well.  

Glad to hear you are doing well, and resting at home Keisha.  I cannot wait until the game.  Seems nothing much in the news, so news is more than half about the game and those going to cheer.  Um, still 2 days away.  Find other news.  Yep, two of our rivers have ice jams.  Roads closed due to flooding and towns getting ready for the rising waters.  Not on a ridge, and not in a flood zone or near enough for water to pool.   Warmer temps and rain will help with the jams.  

And they said the clouds would lessen.  Sun?  Apparently not yet.  Warmer jacket still has to be worn.

Errands run, and out with the trash.   Going to ask both kids for more.  I know they can purge some more before we replace the furniture.  All will be donated or added to the trash.  I would suggest paint, but neither kid is interested.  Thankfully.  And even nicer, Dsis has a desk we can use in little one’s room.  Perfect.  Just have to clean it up, and haul it here.  Good thing my DH is a truck fan.


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Does icy street mean you won’t get the washer delivered now ?


----------



## Charade67

Yay, we are out of the house. We decided to drive to Roanoke to do some shopping. Right now we are waiting for our Burgers at Red Robin. We don’t have one in our town.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> was the excuse... well its pink... so doesn't count. haha
> 
> I think its becoming a little easier now because a lot of places will do you a 'virgin' cocktail and if you're sneaky like me you can order it on the sly and pretend its got rum in.
> 
> I always found it strange how we take the mick when people don't drink (without a good reason, having to drive is a good reason). Not that i'm above it, I do it too. However when i'm on the receiving end of it, it flies over my head.
> 
> Literally counting down the minutes till i finish at work now.



Hope you made it home safe Rachel......think most of the high winds and snow seem to have gone in most areas now........

Yes, had some Virgin Daiquiris with dinner tonight in the local pub........they were lovely........yes, the barmaid who knows us well, thought it was worth a few jokes........lol.......



Charade67 said:


> I am awake way too early today. I made it in to work okay yesterday. Once I got out of my neighborhood the roads weren’ t too bad. I even managed to do a little shopping after I got off. School is closed again today. The roads seem fine where I live, but part of our county is very rural and extends into the mountain areas. If the roads are bad there we all stay home. I need to figure out something for me and B to do today outside of the house. She is going stir crazy. She was so bored yesterday she cleaned out her closet and bagged up a bunch of stuff to be donated to charity.
> 
> Lynne - Our county has some “snow day” time built into the schedule, but I’m not sue how many days it covers. his is the 5th day this month they have been out. At some point they will have to start making it up. Love the kitty pics.
> 
> Monykalyn - Mouse mail, I’m envious. I really want to go back to Disney, but we are waiting  until they finish Star Wars.
> 
> Schumi - The water rides in December were great, until I realized that although it was hot outside the water was still really cold. Don’t think I will make that mistake again. You should try Waffle House if you ever get the chance. One cool thing is they are open 24/7/365. We have eaten meals there on Thanksgiving and Christmas Day.
> 
> Chuckers - Hope you are feeling okay.
> 
> 
> Macraven - My sympathaties to Mr. Mac. My mom is a colon cancer survivor, so I got to start having that procedure long before the recommended age. I love Waffle House. The one near me is very nice. I don’t often get waffles, but I always get the hash browns - scattered and smothered.
> 
> I am still the only one awake. Maybe I’ll try to go back to sleep for a little while.
> I was going to post this yesterday, but couldn’t find the picture.



Glad your roads are better........yep, you don’t want to be going out if you don’t have to.........



Lynne G said:


> If there is a dry month here, I guess since I rarely do, not as familiar with it.
> 
> Ah yes, it is Friday.
> 
> View attachment 296412
> 
> Lazy day, older one will be home around lunch, so maybe we will eat out together.  Had some errands to do, so that seemed the thing to do today.
> 
> BagO, hoping your day has gone fast, and you are ready to head home soon, if not already.
> 
> Afternoon Schumi.  Rooms new decor sounds lovely.   Glad to hear no more paint smell.  And, warm house now.
> 
> Eh, 16 out, but with the mostly sunny day, afternoon will wee almost 40 temperatures.   Then a warmer weekend.
> 
> School as normal for us Charade.  Yep.  Little one cleared several bags out of her closet too.  Seems, grew more than I thought in the last year.  We have snow days built in as well, but yes, as at a point, they do add days at the end of school.  So far, I do not think they have used up their snow day limit yet.  It stinks B still does not have school.
> 
> So, enjoy your Friday homies!  It is Friday,
> 
> Wahooo!



Thanks Lynne........yep, house smells lovely now.......love when rooms are freshly decorated........now little cosy room at the back of the house looks dated........lol........spending the last few days in it has made me see that.....DH disagrees though......wonder why......lol.......

Hope your weather is warmer Lynne.........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Friday, all day woohoo
> 
> I'm sorer than expected based upon previous go-rounds, but alive.  The idea of no bath or shower until Sunday is somewhat disturbing.  Thank God for dry shampoo & the warming temps we'll get this weekend for a respite from the single digits.
> 
> Two-edged sword though.  We have a five mile ice jam on the river.  Basically translates to impending doom.  River is up over 10 feet, glad i live a mile up on the ridge but feel for those who are holding their breath yet again.  Minor flooding last week where they evacuated the traditional low lying areas.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids all have alternate teams in various sports, wear their jerseys all the time, sometimes when we are playing them.  Always said they are risking getting their butts kicked but none have ever reported an issue. Could be because they or others in their party are built like offensive linemen
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, it's a sickness we share.  Looking forward to new movie?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, never heard that.  Leave it to la-la land.
> 
> 
> 
> The mr is full of it, advice too . One his best nuggets was to slide my butt forward on all water rides to point where you almost slip off the front.  All the seats are sloped & have drainage holes so the water tends to quickly pool/drain there. Process better without a 'plug'
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but use the magic word again:  commando The other is wicking, as in material.  All my unmentionables are made of it, along with most of my park clothing.  Top it off with keen sandals & I'm bullet proof.
> 
> 
> 
> Like my croc sandals well enough but gave up on clogs years ago other than house slippers...they are blister magnets.  Never one or aching feet with my beloved Keens. Lol.  They have lighter weight ones that can be used easily in waterparks/snorkling but still have great support.
> 
> 
> 
> On a positive note, you'll have that healthy fresh air in the house.  Wonder if they are using oil based paint with all the smell.  Most latex ones have little stink factor.
> 
> Try cutting a few onions in half, don't peel.  Put on a plate & leave cut side up.  It tends to help somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> Week's almost over, designate next one as a personal holiday!
> 
> Was he a good patient? The mr was on a restricted diet for a few days still after his recent procedure.  Wasn't exactly thrilled, was jonesing for red meat which was off the table for over a week.  I'd feel the same me thinks.
> 
> Oh-so not a waffle/pancake house type. Do like a good diner.  For some reason the coffee seems crazy hot & blessedly strong in those joints! Not fancy, just good.   Last thing i ever have a hankering for unless it's my own Belgium waffles.  I go for the meat/eggs/taters when indulging.



Glad you’re doing ok Keisha........pain pills and rest! 

We love a diner too........not too many authentic ones over here though..........



macraven said:


> _Hooray, Keisha is back!
> 
> Weather suxs where you are
> But with your slicing and dicing episode, you’re probably staying at home to recover
> Heal quickly friend!
> 
> Hope the thaw for your area comes before you need to do a grocery run
> 
> Living on a ridge when the road is ice, means more tv time
> 
> Oh i do Waffle House for the eggs and potatoes and coffee
> 
> Once in a blue moon I share a waffle with another _



I don’t really like waffles.......can’t really eat eggs and don’t eat potatoes at breakfast.......lol........maybe Waffle House isn’t for me after all........

Love pancakes and bacon though.......and more bacon......and like Janet.....steak!! I could learn to eat steak for breakfast........


Just back in from dinner with friends who are visiting from London......they’re just back from Orlando ( mac they’re the ones that go for 6 weeks over Christmas I told you about)  we all had the same meal, steak and real fat chips......lovely! 

Crime brûlée for dessert for me.......lush!!! And two Virgin daiquiris for me and Tom just had Diet Coke.........our friends however shared a bottle of one of my favourite wines.......and teased me all the way through dinner......lol......didn’t have any though.......

Movie night..........not sure which one yet..........


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here tonight.........hope everyone’s having fun somewhere.........

Decided to have an early night and watch a movie on Prime or Netflix in the bedroom........

Still cold, but not too bad here now.......must be a very tropical 34f now.......wind has dropped dramatically.......

Tomorrow we start getting that part of the house back to normal.........until next week! Place is so dusty......

Have a great Friday evening.........off to bed.........


----------



## Chuckers

Hi Kids!

   Took today off from work and slept most of the day.. now I have to go out and kill something for dinner. 

   I don't think I'll do Orlando in January again. I'll stick with May or September/early October.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy thots this monster breaks up sooner vs than later...growing like the blob



macraven said:


> Keisha
> Does icy street mean you won’t get the washer delivered now ?



If they don't have this mess cleared by by next Friday, I'm running away


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, is that frozen water ?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Wow Keisha! That is a picture!
Off today, got my hair done (bah bye grey). Errands run, middle off to swim.
Was nice to be able to do errands without cold hurting my face, in fact saw quite a few peeps like me out in just a sweater (no coat) in our balmy 55 degree weather. Will enjoy it while we can-news said possible snow/sleet monday night again ugh!

Chickens will be glad to get out of coop. I offered today-opened big door-but nope-stood on door frame and decided to not go out. Cuddle chicken did attempt to eat my wellies-flower pattern. 

quiet night-middle has swim meet tomorrow out of town but doesn't need to be at school for transport until 9:30.


----------



## macraven

I read something in our paper today about chickens

The town is wanting to allow residents 
to have chickens in their yard as pets 

Present ordinance is homeowners need to have 3 acres of land before they can
own chickens and have 
a housed structure for them 

It is proposed, any resident can raise chickens with a small lot as long as they have a shelter

And .... they are not allowed to use them for food since they are pets


----------



## keishashadow

Yep, well over 5 miles of an ice dam in the Allegheny. It just keeps building. Raising right up out of river in uneven thick chunks. All jammed up in that much narrower, sharp bend in the river

Has already swollowed up one of the lock/dams upriver that controls the flow downriver  I live between the next two of them. Reported they are struggling to function.  Only one more after that to hold the flow before downtown PIT is swamped


----------



## Lynne G

Eek Keisha.  Looks like our Delaware River.  

Soccer outdoors this weekend.  Hope she knows where her under armour shirt is.  Will not wear pants though.  Me, pants and heavy jacket.  Gloves maybe too.  Oh and maybe headband and not hat.  Depends on the wind.  And ugh, one game at night.

Quiet night for us.  

 

It is not that late, but I am tired.

No sleeping late either, why oh why an early game.  Eh, I will be up way before her anyway.

Night homies.


----------



## macraven

Keisha good thing you live
On the top of a ridge

You’ll never have a flood 


Lynne, work week over but your weekend will be busy with soccer
Hope your weather stays good


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Janet....that's a river????? Wow.......that's scary.......yep, I`d run away too.......


Note to self........Don't watch Halloween H20 just before you go to sleep.......didn't plan to watch it.....but DH turned it on to see my reaction to the music.......I didn't fail.......Jumped out my skin ......then just kinda kept watching it.......why!!!! I was like a rucksack on DH all night.......and didn't sleep great at all.......every little sound made my eye pop open.......and our house is an old one so lots of creaks anyway.......

Was out for some shopping this morning......and saw new lamps for my sitting room....didn't plan to get them but they were perfect......now the rest of the day definitely involves staying home......too cold to go out. 

Lazy day ahead as all housework is done........Kyle having pizza for dinner, we`re having spicy Chinese style sticky chicken......with extra spice as DS isn't having any..........

Have a great Saturday everyone........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning homies!  Afternoon homies.

Sky is mostly blue, sun is making it bright. A balmy 39, and it is half time. Well, at least no more games today.  

Cofffee for me.  Found buying tea in our coffee shops is not that good.  Hey, I am a tea snob.  Cofffee, as long as it is not that bitter, and lots of cream and sugar is available, I am good.  Not really a coffee snob.

Starting, later homies!


----------



## macraven

_It’s 40 here right now but climbing into the 50’s soon

Since I’m used to weather here, 50 seems cold 

But I will take any day that starts out with a 40 and not 4 F like I did in Chicago last week

In bed with my cats but need to get up to make coffee

My day will start once I get _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne and Schumi . The rest of the crew must still be sleeping 

Happy to see you back again BagOLaughs and to see you have another trip planned to Universal.

Keisha, WOW that is something to see the frozen river. Good to hear you live on high ground for sure. Get well soon from your procedure . Lots of rest and good food.

Got up early this morning to go to the farmers market.  Picked up some honeybell oranges, strawberries and pastries. I'am having a brunch tomorrow for my neighbors birthday. Still need to go to the local orchard later to get some fresh squeezed honeybell juice. Supposed to be 70 here today and the sun is peeking out a little. When we were out to lunch the other day my friend told me a few times how much she likes chocolates so I'am taking that as a hint she might want some for her birthday. There is a family owned Chocolate shop in Ft. Pierce that has really good chocolates so might make a trip up there to get her some.

Mac hope you are doing better 

Just going to sprinkle Mummy dust on all our Sans family to cover all who are ailing and those who just need a little sparkle in their lives this morning.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac . Get your Minion fart blaster and pull the trigger the cats will move


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Lynne, Mac and Robo..........

Brunch tomorrow sounds lovely robo........haven't heard of honeybell anything......but, I`m sure its nice!! Your neighbour will be thrilled I`m sure, and sounds decently warm for you...


DH is planning to watch the premier on the movie channel tonight......its the latest PoTC movie......I`m pretty sure we watched it already on the Kodi box we had.........as soon as it starts he`ll remember.........but, no plans to go out tonight...too cold. 

Non alcoholic strawberry daiquiris for us tonight........


----------



## keishashadow

It's almost freezing here, yes I'm dancin lol. Tomorrow even warmer. Not good for the ice jam. Everyone holding their breath. 

Since it hasn't budged will be plugging around the river area looking at a home on Jr's horizon.  A seller's market here in his price range.  Things are going under contract in just a few days.  Good thing he has lots of time to find something.  

Worst case he buys me lunch. 



Lynne G said:


> Eek Keisha.  Looks like our Delaware River.
> 
> Soccer outdoors this weekend.  Hope she knows where her under armour shirt is.  Will not wear pants though.  Me, pants and heavy jacket.  Gloves maybe too.  Oh and maybe headband and not hat.  Depends on the wind.  And ugh, one game at night.
> 
> Quiet night for us.
> 
> View attachment 296623
> 
> It is not that late, but I am tired.
> 
> No sleeping late either, why oh why an early game.  Eh, I will be up way before her anyway.
> 
> Night homies.



Oh fine, Now i want a kitten

Outdoor soccer this time of year!  Yikes. Wind chill alone has to be huge issue

I finally bought myself the winter version shirt of the underarmour   All i can say is ahhhhh!   Big difference from others i have. 



schumigirl said:


> Janet....that's a river????? Wow.......that's scary.......yep, I`d run away too.......
> 
> 
> Note to self........Don't watch Halloween H20 just before you go to sleep.......didn't plan to watch it.....but DH turned it on to see my reaction to the music.......I didn't fail.......Jumped out my skin ......then just kinda kept watching it.......why!!!! I was like a rucksack on DH all night.......and didn't sleep great at all.......every little sound made my eye pop open.......and our house is an old one so lots of creaks anyway.......
> 
> Was out for some shopping this morning......and saw new lamps for my sitting room....didn't plan to get them but they were perfect......now the rest of the day definitely involves staying home......too cold to go out.
> 
> Lazy day ahead as all housework is done........Kyle having pizza for dinner, we`re having spicy Chinese style sticky chicken......with extra spice as DS isn't having any..........
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone........



Never heard of that chicken, sounds amazing

When a pair of lamps call to you, one has to answer.  Rub them, maybe a genie will pop out hehe



Robo56 said:


> Morning Lynne and Schumi . The rest of the crew must still be sleeping
> 
> Happy to see you back again BagOLaughs and to see you have another trip planned to Universal.
> 
> Keisha, WOW that is something to see the frozen river. Good to hear you live on high ground for sure. Get well soon from your procedure . Lots of rest and good food.
> 
> Got up early this morning to go to the farmers market.  Picked up some honeybell oranges, strawberries and pastries. I'am having a brunch tomorrow for my neighbors birthday. Still need to go to the local orchard later to get some fresh squeezed honeybell juice. Supposed to be 70 here today and the sun is peeking out a little. When we were out to lunch the other day my friend told me a few times how much she likes chocolates so I'am taking that as a hint she might want some for her birthday. There is a family owned Chocolate shop in Ft. Pierce that has really good chocolates so might make a trip up there to get her some.
> 
> Mac hope you are doing better
> 
> Just going to sprinkle Mummy dust on all our Sans family to cover all who are ailing and those who just need a little sparkle in their lives this morning.



Thank you for your kind words.  I miss our veggie garden & the farmers markets greatly in the winter.  Produce looked awful this week in the grocery.  Hothouse tomatos are disgusting.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac . Get your Minion fart blaster and pull the trigger the cats will move



Yes, you always do have the perfect sentiment lolololol


----------



## macraven

It’s about noon and I’m still drinking coffee

Gave the cats a few small ice cubes to chase on the kitchen floor

I wear shoes in the house so I won’t have wet socks in this room when their ice melts


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful afternoon.  50 and little one is in shorts as well as older one.  Neither have a jacket as well.  Me, jacket and pants.

Have fun house hunting Keisha.  

Robo, brunch sounds tasty and lush.  Fruity too.

Mac, tell the cats to put the ice cubes in the plants.   We have melting ice cubes that I step on, and I cannot blame the cats.  Well, maybe yours.  LOL

Schumi, I think I have seen all the pirate movies, last couple were not my favorite.  They are old enough they play on the odd channels once in awhile.  Hope your dinner was lush, and enjoy your evening.

Time for food, and both want coffee.  On a road trip to pick up the desk.  Lots of traffic.  

Little one is sporting her black and orange jersey.  Fly boys are playing today.

Enjoy this pretty Saturday.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> I read something in our paper today about chickens
> 
> The town is wanting to allow residents
> to have chickens in their yard as pets
> 
> Present ordinance is homeowners need to have 3 acres of land before they can
> own chickens and have
> a housed structure for them
> 
> It is proposed, any resident can raise chickens with a small lot as long as they have a shelter
> 
> And .... they are not allowed to use them for food since they are pets


Our also has a no rooster as they are the pests usually. Also have a limit on how many you can have. I am ok with limits and rules as it helps keep people from getting a chicken on a whim and then abandoning them. Having a structure to properly house them takes an investment -think we spend ~$800-900 all in on our new coop, plus the fence for the side yard, plus the fence around the garden (to keep the monsters out when they freerange). We already had fenced in our 3/4 acre lot.

So nice outside-all the animals were glad to go out in the sun and warmer air.
stopped and got doughnuts on way back from dropping swim kid off.
House cleaned, outside lights finally down. Cars washed (were grey from salt/slush dirt). New battery in mine and oil change (apparently it was due-DH did all that when he took mine to be washed).

also it is whip solstice here! Means our local pineapple whip place opens for a couple days in dead of winter -usually only open in late spring through summer.
NPR did a story a few years ago. The owner Zach is a really nice guy. Saw him yesterday when I stopped to get my fix. He is always so humble and in awe that people will line up even in January to get the stuff!
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...and-made-pineapple-a-local-flavor-of-missouri

Meatloaf, mash potato and peas n carrots for dinner tonite. Picked up a bag of blood oranges too, so good. May squeeze a couple and make Blood orange martini too.

Ready for spring after the taste we have today!!


----------



## schumigirl

I’m definitely not really a PoTC movie fan..........but too long and don’t think I’m a Johnny Depp fan........it was ok, but got bored and went through and did some baking.........came back through to sitting room and it was still on!! 

Jus finished, so now to find something else to watch.........not going to bed just after 10 tonight again......tonight has to be our coldest night so far........snow predicted tomorrow.......so, won’t be going out anywhere........

Found a movie with the delicious Jason Isaacs in......will give that a try..........


----------



## macraven

Mango peach and strawberry kiwi are the ones I would go for!


----------



## Lynne G

Fruity talk, Mac!  LoL

Late dinner, so pizza for us. 

Then, who knows.  May watch a movie. Think we have Wonder Woman, so maybe that, as never got around to seeing it in the movie theater.


----------



## macraven

_I’m back to watching law and order reruns

Your movie sounds better than what I have on

Since we cancelled DISH I am still learning the numbers (Channels) for what we have now 

I know I can get movies but haven’t explored that section yet

The remote that came with this new company is so different from what I have used the past million years
Lol

Is tomorrow going to be warmer for you Lynne ?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Mac there are "hacks" to see just about anything you want but probably not allowed to mention here (and you'd need really good ad blocker) without dish.
Or just a Netflix sub lol!


schumigirl said:


> Found a movie with the delicious Jason Isaacs in...


Oh yes that man is delicious! Met him at comic con last year and got photo too! Very nice person. 

The blood orange martini was quite good-made meal prep much more tolerable. 
Middle swim kid shaved another second off her 100 meter free-maybe by senior year she will be varsity...
Watching Thor...really not much else on.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe not warmer Mac, but just as nice.  50 again.

Quiet night.  All are screen watching, well older one also playing on it with his friends.

Sigh, and Congress better get its act together pronto.  Last time I lost 7 days of pay, now both of us may not get a paycheck this week. Eek.


----------



## macraven

_True Lynne but at least you aren’t required to keep going to work without pay 
We all like vacations but not when it’s unpaid time off 

But over the years it’s always settled at the last minute 
Hope it does 

I’ll take 50 + degree weather tomorrow if that’s what it is

Haven’t seen the evening local
weather yet but thought it was to be 60’s
_

_
_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Mac there are "hacks" to see just about anything you want but probably not allowed to mention here (and you'd need really good ad blocker) without dish.
> Or just a Netflix sub lol!
> 
> Oh yes that man is delicious! Met him at comic con last year and got photo too! Very nice person.
> 
> The blood orange martini was quite good-made meal prep much more tolerable.
> Middle swim kid shaved another second off her 100 meter free-maybe by senior year she will be varsity...
> Watching Thor...really not much else on.



Oh how lovely you got to meet him! Everyone seems to have only good things to say about him in real life.......although the movie we ended up watching with him in it wasn’t so good........but odd......couldn’t watch the ending as it was a bit boring......DH recorded the end so will catch it today.......but he watches awful movies just to see how it ends out of curiosity.......me, if it’s awful, I don’t care! 

Love a French berry martini.........especially from Strong Water Tavern in Sapphire Falls........


Sunday and the sun is shining already........hope it stays that way and we don’t get more snow. 

Exciting bit of ironing ahead..........breakfast first though........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Sun is shining, and bird poop on my car.  No.  Not spring yet, but all are enjoying an above normal January temperature. I will always take a nice weekend.  Normal patttern is usually the nice is work week, crappy weather on the weekend.

Thankfully afternoon games.  Hopefully that means team is bright and bushy tailed.  

Then the football game to watch tonight.   After,  the news will continue to be nonstop for days.  Nonstop for weeks if they win, a few less days if they lose.  If you do not think we are a sports and party town, game is 6:40pm, parking lots open for tail gaiting at 1pm, but news is saying cars already lined up to enter.  Town loud and wearing green and white. 

With that, I need more tea.  Kids are not up, and DH left hours ago.  Love a quiet house, and control of the family room TV.


----------



## macraven

_He who holds the tv remote rules our lives
(On what we watch today)_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _He who holds the tv remote rules our lives
> (On what we watch today)_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday afternoon Sans family

Sun is shinning and it’s 74. Glad to see it’s warmimg up a little for everyone.

Everyone enjoyed the birthday brunch. The birthday girl really liked her gifts of chocolates and jewelry. It was so nice to set around the table and laugh with friends.  It reminded me that no matter what’s going on in ones life, laughter is truely a healing balm for sure.


Hubbys coconut palm

 

 

Sitting out on patio enjoying the weather. 

Football games starting at 3 pm. 

Have a great rest of the day everyone.


----------



## macraven

_Weather must be better for everyone and all outside enjoying it

Dead as a doorknob here
Lol

Hope all had a fun day
Mine was busy and kept me off the dis today_


----------



## tink1957

Happy Sunday to all 

Watching the game ....think Lynne is going to be happy tonight.

I'm in a food coma now after enjoying a nice dinner prepared by my wonderful daughter who was trying out her new smoker and made smoked  ribs, chicken breasts, brisket, corn on the cob and sweet potatoes.  We also had apple strudel for dessert   It was so nice to come home from work to a feast fit for a queen ...love my girl 

It was 70 here today after being 14 on Wednesday with snow still not melted yet...Danielle built a mini snowman on the steps to greet me after work...crazy weather.

Speaking of the remote...I can't find mine since I turned on the tv this afternoon it has mysteriously vanished.  Hope it turns up soon or I'll be stuck watching fox forever.

Hope everyone has a nice night


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, you have great kids !

You won the lottery with your daughter _


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, brisket.  Lucky Tink.

Well, little one’s games were colder than I thought.  50, but cloudy and windy.  Unfashionable skull hat on. 

Yep, fireworks shot off and honking.  Though oddly when NE win too.  Happy town, and news will be 90 percent about the games.

Now, hope the Congress gets the budget signed tonight.  Crossing fingers and toes.  Will hear as I commute tomorrow.  

 

Nighty Night homies.  

Oh, and enjoyed seeing new palm Robo.  Does that mean we get some coconuts?


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful pictures Robo.........glad the day went well.......love coconuts.......

Lynne......I forget how to work our main TV remote......not sure I could even find it if I needed it.......surprisingly I`m not a big tv person......but if you knew how many TV`s we had in our home you wouldn't believe it!!!! 

Vicki......how lovely!!! You have a good girl there........food sounds lush!!!! 

mac.........


Less cold today.......much less cold! No ice around and even a little bit of sunshine.......

Trying to work out how the delivery people got this suite through our doors........we need rid of it and we can`t quite work out how they did it.......it`s huge...........so, quick call to a firm who will do it for you.........easy route is sometimes better!!! 

Physio appointment this afternoon and that's about it.......almost lunchtime.........pasta in spicy tomato sauce with shrimp........

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Monday it is.  No agreement yet, but hopefully today.

Quiet and dark out.  Still very cloudy, so no sunrise to see.  Rain, with heavier rounds tomorrow.  Hey, at least it will still be in the 50's.  Then we return to the freezing temps again.  Kinda crazy weather.  Freezing and below, then a few days above freezing, then low temps again.  Never a streak of each, which is okay with me.  Thankfully, not prolonged cold so far.  

Ah yes Schumi, always nice to have others remove heavy items, when you are done with them.  Lunch sounds lush, and most likely better than mine.  I am thinking soup.  While still only cool out, I am running feeling cold lately.  

With that, I need tea.  Lots of tea.  Thirsty for some reason.  HeHe, maybe because I am still wearing my jacket inside.  Hey, it feels cool inside to me.


----------



## BagOLaughs

oh my goodness Robo, that looks lovely. I'd like to be there. 

Weather for me over the weekend was wet, cold and snowy! But not nice snow, more like wet, damp, grey snow. Well its melted this morning.

Speaking of movies who has seen the new IT? It came out in the UK on Bluray 15th Jan but we only just got round to purchasing it on Sunday. 

I love it so much. I think it really did reflect the feelings I got from reading the book.  I'd love an IT house with the updated Pennywise. 

Back at work today... book. Happy Monday


----------



## macraven

_I agree Rachel!

Would love to have a yard with those coconut trees too_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne now you can sleep in

Won’t last long hopefully 
_


----------



## macraven

_Looks like the vote will be today 
Lynne, you could be back at work in the morning _


----------



## Chuckers

Hi all! I've been blah all weekend.. back at work today and still feeling wiped out. Just tired for no reason. I got plenty of sleep. I don't think I have a cold or the flu.. and I'm not depressed, so it isn't that seasonal depression things (Sids? Sads? something like that)

I've read some of what I missed... of course the discussion of Jason Issacs caught my attention. I always thought he was handsome as Lucius Malfoy, but then I saw pictures of him without the long white hair.. Damn! He's really handsome! I haven't seen him in anything else tho. 

For all affected by the shut down, I hope this ends fast and you can get back to work!

Work is ramping up for me, so I won't be on as much as before. I'll pop in to say hello to all you wonderful people as much as I can!  

Hugs!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, thanks Mac.  Holding breath they finally do the annual, well, until the end of September.  Then all over again.  Breathing that Feb 8, that annual appropriation happens.






  Hey Chuckers, hope you get some pep in your step soon.  I think the gray days does effect ya.  I did not get a good night's sleep, so yawning and tired too.   

Rachel, I think the new IT is already on DVD for us.  I know my little one saw it with her friends when it was at the movie theater, but I am not a horror fan, so have not seen all of it.  Clowns are not my favorite, either.

Time for more tea.






  more caffeine!  LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

Yep just as good in person. That is me and my middle (cosplay from Black Butler-Grell)


----------



## macraven

_Yes, homie Lynne is not a horror fan but she did join us on a private rip hhn tour in October 

She did great and did not wet her pants at all

She had fun spending the time with the homies as we chat a lot with each other during the tour

It’s fun to bond with each other 
So nice to be able to have a real chat and not type it all out
Lol

MonyK what a lovely picture!!
Thanks for sharing

How are the chicks today?
Snow gone so they can scratch in their pen yard now?

Hi Chuckers!
Not long until your roomies will be taking their trip and it will be just you and the kitties at your place for the week 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, yes, it’s so true......meeting friends in real life from on here is so much nicer than typing everything.......we’ve been so lucky with everyone we have met from here........

Didn’t quite get the hype about IT.......clowns don’t bother me so maybe that’s why.......updated one not impressed with.........older one was boring. Although love Tim Curry in anything.........


Although temps have gone up here.........I am so cold!! Wind chill is still there a little........we drove 15 minutes inland to my physio appointment and snow was still laying.......that village has its own little micro climate I’m sure........

But, 50 days till our overnight at airport before flying off to Orlando!! Can’t wait..........

Guys coming tomorrow to remove sitting room furniture for us.......one less thing to do........

Might have an early night tonight........almost 10pm here.......watch tv in bed for a while.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It is blowing a hoolie outside today.........and slightly warmer than last few weeks. Our village is so quiet today though......went to the post office and there was no one around.......eerily quiet........then went to go in our local butchers shop and everyone seemed to be in there.......

Bacon Brie and cranberry grilled panini`s for lunch........dinner not sure about yet........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Tacos for dinner Schumi?  I would think not.  Lush lunch sandwich noted.  Sigh,  probably neither for me.

Up at 4:30, and it's a noisy downpour.  I was hoping it stopped by the time I was ready to commute.  Yay!  It was.  Lots of puddles already.  And the temperature:  48 at that hour.  Almost too warm.  Muggy and foggy too.  Gone by this afternoon, with only a chance of high winds from thunderstorms mostly more south of here.  Then that line of wet goes out to sea, and once again the cold air will arrive.  60 today, 37 tomorrow.  Not complaining.  We've been above average temps most of the month.  For me, the coldest month is the next one, February.

With that, I need tea.  May be iced before I drink it, but tea none the less.







Good Afternoon Schumi and BagO and Good Morning, Mac, Tink, Robo, Chuckers, Charade, MonyK, and Buckeev.  And Good Morning and Afternoon to all the other homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, never a Taco day for us......I can eat Nachos, long as it has chicken or pulled pork in.......but not really a Mexican food fan......

We have 52f today.....and still breezy!! Yep, February can be nasty, very nasty...........not looking forward to it.......hope your day is a good one Lynne......


Furniture has been removed.....they also took the old flooring from both rooms and a few other things we wanted rid of.......ideal!!!


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> _
> Hi Chuckers!
> Not long until your roomies will be taking their trip and it will be just you and the kitties at your place for the week
> _



Funny you should mention that... When I took off sick on Thursday, I thought I would have the place to myself.. nope.. She was off work... When I took Friday off, I thought alone again... Nope, she was off.. that was 4 days this week she was off work. On Saturday, I thought FOR SURE I would have the place to myself... Nope.. she had a schedule change and would be working Sunday. I woke up Sunday and said to myself that I HAVE to be alone today... I walk downstairs and she's asleep on the couch.. which means she's sick. (She sleeps on the couch when she's not feeling well). Sure enough, he's off AND she's home sick. I was SO thankful that I had to go into my part time job in the afternoon. 

At least I had the place to myself for a few hours after work last night. She worked late and, since she drives him everywhere, he was stuck at his store until she picked him up. I am so glad he didn't ask me to go back down and pick him up. When I get home for the night, I am home for the night. 


@Lynne G It could be a case of the blahs. I really haven't seen much sun in a while. My Orlando trip was mostly overcast - 5 out of 7 days were full gray days, 1 day of sun with clouds and 1 day of some sun with rain. I don't exactly know when we're getting sun here in Mass.. I think sometime this week it's supposed to make an appearance.


----------



## macraven

_It was in the 60’s yesterday and again today 

My neighbor just mowed his grass_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _It was in the 60’s yesterday and again today
> 
> My neighbor just mowed his grass_


Welcome to Georgia mac  we might have 70s one week and snow the next 

Spending my day off doing laundry  what fun.

Chuck, hang in there...you'll get a break soon


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, our grass is not green, and no need to mow until almost May if not later.  Beautiful sun and almost hot now.  Close to 60 before the Northern wind says, drop that temperature to below 40.   But for now, those dark clouds are moving fast, and in between, loving the brightness and warmth.


----------



## BagOLaughs

oh my goodness. i thought i was going to be blown off my bike today in that wind!


----------



## schumigirl

We are the same Rachel.......the wind is unbelievable! Woke us up several times throughout the night.......looking out to Sea this morning is quite the sight!

We won’t be getting our lawns mowed till at least March....late March usually.......

Thinking of heading out to the movies now.......either the new Jumanji or the final Insidious movie......I just don’t like the cinema, but DH does.......too many annoying people, although this time of day is usually quiet......think I’d prefer to stay in and watch something on our own movie thingy........

Anyway, have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Those Northern winds have blown our way.  Quite a brisk morning for me too BagO and Schumi.  Had to zip up that coat a little tighter.  Still a heavy, black and gray cloud cover, so no sight of the sun on the horizon, just a little lighter color of paler gray.  









 Yep, it is Wednesday, and the camel reminder is here.  Hump Day homies!  The middle of the work week for some.  

Hey Keisha, hope all is well and mom doing better. 

Mac, cats need their breakfast.  Good Morning.

Charade, Robo and Tink, hope the coffee is hot.

Hope you enjoy the movie Schumi.  Have not seen either movie. I agree, sometimes other movie goers make enjoying the movie hard.  I am deciding if I want to see the new Jumanji movie or not.  Always either to see movies at home.

Seems it was a bad hair day ride for BagO.  Hope your day gets less windy.

Time for tea.  Hot tea.

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Good Morning early birds Rachel, Schumi and Lynne!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the humpday reminders. 
Our windy days were Sunday and Monday. Tore some of the plastic off coop- thankfully we've got a couple nice days (60's) coming up so I can repair it. Think the storm also fried one of our satellite receivers. Getting closer to just pulling plug on that...
Long day for me today-hubs leaves town for convention until Saturday afternoon, my home is hour commute and DS has soccer practice tonight. Swim for middle (thankful for carpool) and meet for her Friday. 

I wonder how I did I it with school (16 credit hours semester) homework, labs and working 30 hours/week in my twenties. Then I look at my schedule now and think retirement can't come soon enough lol!
Happy Wednesday -may your coffee be hot (or tea) and your hair behave!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, sounds like a long day MonyK.  Soccer game Friday night for little one.  Sigh.  Spring soccer is starting to heat up.  Blankets are ready.  I don't care, I will stay warm, ever so unfashionable is fine with me when it feels even colder on those soccer fields.   Sorry to hear of receiver and coop getting weather damages.  We have cable, and so far it's been generally good.  Kids are happy, they always fought over bandwidth when we did not.  Pretty soon, the mom taxi will be making limited runs.  Little one goes for her license in 6 weeks.  And they wonder why I have gray hair.  

More tea is needed.  Cool inside now too. 






Mac's tea cup:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and this is Schumi's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## schumigirl

Went to see Jumanji with Kevin Hart and Jack Black........it was funny!! Won’t win an Oscar, but for a movie just to amuse you for a while it’s worth seeing. 

I have to admit to hating the original, but I cannot watch Robin Williams, didn’t ever find him funny......although my husband doesn’t understand that as he thinks Mork and Mindy is untouchable for its time.......but I just never got him......so hated most things he was in.......maybe with the exception of Mrs Doubtfire. 

But I’m glad we went.......there were 3 other people in the cinema and no one near us......we sat right at the back.....it was perfect.......no potato chip packet rustlers or slurpers or any of the other things that can happen.......I am very intolerant at the cinema. I’d watch it again.......

Anyway, off out tonight with friend........and I’m starving.......fancy steak tonight........we have a lot of fabulous seafood restaurant near us but one we love closes from end of November till March every year.....cannot wait till they open again, they have the freshest and best seafood around. She just sent me a txt to say can we go a bit earlier as she is starving too........she is so slim I have no idea where she puts it’s all!!!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Glad you had a good time at the cinema, I'm with you on the annoying people, I had someone narrating the last horror movie i watched at the cinema with "don't go in there", "Oh, somethings going to jump out," "run away." I had to turn around and tell them politely to shush. 3 people is a good number.

Thanks for the hump day camel pictures, Lynne. Always cheers me up to see. 

You're a fellow early bird too Mac


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Glad you had a good time at the cinema, I'm with you on the annoying people, I had someone narrating the last horror movie i watched at the cinema with "don't go in there", "Oh, somethings going to jump out," "run away." I had to turn around and tell them politely to shush. 3 people is a good number.
> 
> Thanks for the hump day camel pictures, Lynne. Always cheers me up to see.
> 
> You're a fellow early bird too Mac



Lol......we only recently started going back to the cinema......Tom barred me after the last time we went.......well, we had a fabulous time when Titanic came out.....yep, 1997, not one person in the cinema made a sound at that............went once a few weeks after and it was horrendous.......slurpers, whisperers, movie spoiler whisperers, rustlers, wrigglers, txters, chewing gum chompers, crisp packet openers, candy wrapper openers........you get the idea....... so Tom barred me.......lol.......the afternoon seems a fair compromise as it’s so quiet.......I kinda wanted to see Insidious......but Tom thought me jumping out my skin every few minutes might annoy others......so a comedy it was..........

Hope you’re week is going well Rachel........


----------



## Chuckers

I kinda want to see Jumanji, but I'll probably wait for it on cable. I enjoyed the original. I loved Robin Williams.. he was one of the few comedians who could be family friendly or adult humor with out having to think about it. George Carlin was another one. Robin William's mind went a mile a minute.. he always had something funny to say. 

The last movie I saw was The Greatest Showman and I thought it was fantastic. 

We've been dealing with serious ice problems here... black ice all over the place for the past two days. I am very close to falling on my butt several times today and yesterday. I think I pulled a muscle in my leg after one slide/almost fall. I need to live in a better climate. I wish I had enough money and time to be a snowbird.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Chuckers.  Thought I'd go for a walk at lunch.  Good thing I left hat and gloves in the car.  Had to get them from the car after only 1/2 mile.  But, the clouds have become somewhat less one big blanket, so we have sun.  Glorious brightness, until the next cloud goes in front of it.

Hmmm, now have to decide what movie to watch this week-end.  I do like musicals, so Showman might be one I like, and I always enjoy a fluffy, funny, movie, so may go see the Jungle one instead.  Hmm.  I guess I am lucky, have not seen too much bad behavior.  We usually like to go on Sunday morning, first show.  It tends to not be that crowded.  We also go first show on Saturday too, also most of the time, not as crowded.  We like the AMC near us, they have reserved seats.  Makes it so much nicer, and nice seats too.  I wish our closest Regal would finally update their seats.  

It's feeling like a very long day.  Told older one, to ride with me to get gas tonight.  I'll complain it's too cold, he has to pump.  May have to buy coffee or a snack as reward.  






 I need more tea.  HeHe,


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Little one goes for her license in 6 weeks. And they wonder why I have gray hair.


I have enough grey to cover-it is why my hair stylist changed how she did my highlights LOL! And it is why I still haven't taken the middle for her permit yet!



Chuckers said:


> The last movie I saw was The Greatest Showman and I thought it was fantastic.


Going to see this on Monday with a group (one of those fancy places with recliners and chair side service for food and drink-and the food is actually really good!! Probably not what I'd have chosen if it was just me, but I'm sure I will enjoy it - the reviews have been great.

Lunch over-back to work!


----------



## Robo56

Very sad news from yesterday. The mass shooting in Benton, Kentucky hit very close to our hearts. Our daughter, grandchildren and great grandchildren live in Benton. Our daughter is a Respiratory Therapist at the small community hospital in Benton.

All ours babies are safe and unharmed, thank you God, but sadly two children have died and many injured.

Prayers being sent for those families who have lost two children and for those families that have children who are  injured.

Benton is a small community and everyone is devastated.


----------



## Lynne G

It was very sad news to hear Robo.  Scary in a town your family is in.  Very thankful no one in your family was harmed.  Though I am sure the sadness and shock will be with all of Benton for some time.  Prayers to all those families grieving at the loss of such young lives, and to those still trying to heal from shots they took.     

Hugs Robo.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Very sad news from yesterday. The mass shooting in Benton, Kentucky hit very close to our hearts. Our daughter, grandchildren and great grandchildren live in Benton. Out daughter is a Respiratory Therapist at the small community hospital in Benton.
> 
> All ours babies are safe and unharmed, thank you God, but sadly two children have died and many injured.
> 
> Prayers being sent for those families who have lost two children and for those families that have children who are  injured.
> 
> Benton is a small community and everyone is devastated.



It always seems so much worse when it happens where you have family or friends. How awful. 

I’m sure your family are all extremely upset by all this. Such a shocking event. I am so glad your family is safe, although they must be going through a lot. 

Sending hugs Robo


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Last two houses we toured had mold in basement.  Yesterday's was really bad, was wheezing all night & still feel like i have cotton in lungs.  going to buy medical masks. Cannot believe listing agents would not think to mention that 'pesky' problem.  Grrr.  



Monykalyn said:


> Mac there are "hacks" to see just about anything you want but probably not allowed to mention here (and you'd need really good ad blocker) without dish.
> Or just a Netflix sub lol!
> 
> Oh yes that man is delicious! Met him at comic con last year and got photo too! Very nice person.
> 
> The blood orange martini was quite good-made meal prep much more tolerable.
> Middle swim kid shaved another second off her 100 meter free-maybe by senior year she will be varsity...
> Watching Thor...really not much else on.



Congrats to da middle kid!  

Mine just updated my magical stick hehe so much easier to navigate & find things now.  Do believe my family uses my Netflix account more than I do, have yet to polish off stranger things.  Need a good binge 

Quite the buzz re Stranger things being a HHN house, would love to see what they do with it.



tink1957 said:


> Happy Sunday to all
> 
> Watching the game ....think Lynne is going to be happy tonight.
> 
> I'm in a food coma now after enjoying a nice dinner prepared by my wonderful daughter who was trying out her new smoker and made smoked  ribs, chicken breasts, brisket, corn on the cob and sweet potatoes.  We also had apple strudel for dessert   It was so nice to come home from work to a feast fit for a queen ...love my girl
> 
> It was 70 here today after being 14 on Wednesday with snow still not melted yet...Danielle built a mini snowman on the steps to greet me after work...crazy weather.
> 
> Speaking of the remote...I can't find mine since I turned on the tv this afternoon it has mysteriously vanished.  Hope it turns up soon or I'll be stuck watching fox forever.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice night



Nom nom, talk about a treat!  my smoker is older than jr.  Used it often but just not a fan of babysitting it to make sure charcoal doesn't peter out.  I'm told there are electric ones out there now...



Lynne G said:


> Ah, our grass is not green, and no need to mow until almost May if not later.  Beautiful sun and almost hot now.  Close to 60 before the Northern wind says, drop that temperature to below 40.   But for now, those dark clouds are moving fast, and in between, loving the brightness and warmth.



I was so happy to see green (well mostly brownish tinged as dormant) grass earlier this week.  It's snowing pretty good here now.  


Lynne G said:


> Those Northern winds have blown our way.  Quite a brisk morning for me too BagO and Schumi.  Had to zip up that coat a little tighter.  Still a heavy, black and gray cloud cover, so no sight of the sun on the horizon, just a little lighter color of paler gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it is Wednesday, and the camel reminder is here.  Hump Day homies!  The middle of the work week for some.
> 
> Hey Keisha, hope all is well and mom doing better.
> 
> Mac, cats need their breakfast.  Good Morning.
> 
> Charade, Robo and Tink, hope the coffee is hot.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the movie Schumi.  Have not seen either movie. I agree, sometimes other movie goers make enjoying the movie hard.  I am deciding if I want to see the new Jumanji movie or not.  Always either to see movies at home.
> 
> Seems it was a bad hair day ride for BagO.  Hope your day gets less windy.
> 
> Time for tea.  Hot tea.
> 
> Later homies.



I liked Mr Williams in many things (voicing Alladin was amazing!) but in small doses otherwise.  Never liked Jumanji either, thought it very mean-spirited/a downer for a movie aimed at kids.  So many positive reviews for the new one. How can you go wrong with The Rock?  That earlier movie he teamed with Kevin Hart was a hoot.



schumigirl said:


> Went to see Jumanji with Kevin Hart and Jack Black........it was funny!! Won’t win an Oscar, but for a movie just to amuse you for a while it’s worth seeing.
> 
> I have to admit to hating the original, but I cannot watch Robin Williams, didn’t ever find him funny......although my husband doesn’t understand that as he thinks Mork and Mindy is untouchable for its time.......but I just never got him......so hated most things he was in.......maybe with the exception of Mrs Doubtfire.
> 
> But I’m glad we went.......there were 3 other people in the cinema and no one near us......we sat right at the back.....it was perfect.......no potato chip packet rustlers or slurpers or any of the other things that can happen.......I am very intolerant at the cinema. I’d watch it again.......
> 
> Anyway, off out tonight with friend........and I’m starving.......fancy steak tonight........we have a lot of fabulous seafood restaurant near us but one we love closes from end of November till March every year.....cannot wait till they open again, they have the freshest and best seafood around. She just sent me a txt to say can we go a bit earlier as she is starving too........she is so slim I have no idea where she puts it’s all!!!



Now I'm hungry for steak.  Today is leftover teriyaki chicken i made yesterday



Robo56 said:


> Very sad news from yesterday. The mass shooting in Benton, Kentucky hit very close to our hearts. Our daughter, grandchildren and great grandchildren live in Benton. Out daughter is a Respiratory Therapist at the small community hospital in Benton.
> 
> All ours babies are safe and unharmed, thank you God, but sadly two children have died and many injured.
> 
> Prayers being sent for those families who have lost two children and for those families that have children who are  injured.
> 
> Benton is a small community and everyone is devastated.



Very sad, worse when it hits so close to home.  I'm sure it will take time for the community to heal.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Last two houses we toured had mold in basement.  Yesterday's was really bad, was wheezing all night & still feel like i have cotton in lungs.  going to buy medical masks. Cannot believe listing agents would not think to mention that 'pesky' problem.  Grrr.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to da middle kid!
> 
> Mine just updated my magical stick hehe so much easier to navigate & find things now.  Do believe my family uses my Netflix account more than I do, have yet to polish off stranger things.  Need a good binge
> 
> Quite the buzz re Stranger things being a HHN house, would love to see what they do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nom nom, talk about a treat!  my smoker is older than jr.  Used it often but just not a fan of babysitting it to make sure charcoal doesn't peter out.  I'm told there are electric ones out there now...
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy to see green (well mostly brownish tinged as dormant) grass earlier this week.  It's snowing pretty good here now.
> 
> 
> I liked Mr Williams in many things (voicing Alladin was amazing!) but in small doses otherwise.  Never liked Jumanji either, thought it very mean-spirited/a downer for a movie aimed at kids.  So many positive reviews for the new one. How can you go wrong with The Rock?  That earlier movie he teamed with Kevin Hart was a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm hungry for steak.  Today is leftover teriyaki chicken i made yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Very sad, worse when it hits so close to home.  I'm sure it will take time for the community to heal.




Wow those houses sound real doozies........would never imagine something could be that bad on a short visit! Yep, masks sounds like a plan!! 

Loved Central Intelligence with Hart and the Rock........it was funny!!! I didn’t think I liked The Rock until I saw the first movie he was in.......Kevin Hart I find so funny generally.........new Jumanji is definitely worth a watch......although another friend thought it unfunny.......but she’s known for not really having a good sense of humour........I’ve seen a group of us in tears laughing so hard at something........and she’s a bit bewildered as to why we’re all laughing.......she’s a real hoot! Nice girl, but not funny........she’s the first to admit it herself though......

Didn’t have steak after all.......they had a chicken Piccata special on so I had that instead........very lemony which I love!


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Yep, never a Taco day for us......I can eat Nachos, long as it has chicken or pulled pork in.......*but not really a Mexican food fan.*.....


 OK Mods...Where is the *UNFRIEND *button!!!???

 JK SG!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> OK Mods...Where is the *UNFRIEND *button!!!???
> 
> JK SG!





I do adore Tequila cocktails .........does that help........


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I figured it was time for me to come out of lurk mode. B started Barnum rehearsals so we have been very busy. Right now she is learning how to juggle. They are being taught by a professional clown. I am at rehearsal right now. Usually I drop her off and com back when it is over, but tonight she needs to leave early to get to tap class. It just wasn’t worth driving all the way home and then back again. 
We have had some really nice spring like weather for a few days, but tonight it has gotten cold again. B’s school district has already scheduled a make up day for the snow. They will be going on a day in February that was originally going to be a parent/teacher conference day. 


I want to see Jumanji, but am debating on waiting for it to come to our second run theater or waiting for the video to be released so we can just watch it at home. It seems like whenever I go to the theater I end up sitting in front of the seat kickers. 

I really enjoyed The Greatest Showman. I love a good musical. The prevoius musical I saw was La La Land and I was very disappointed. 

My husband’s cousin’s family owns a lake cottage near Benton. He is really shaken up by the shooting.  Glad to hear that Robo’s family is safe. 


I still have an hour and 15 minutes to kill. I wish I had brought a book with me.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!


----------



## BagOLaughs

Sorry to hear that @Robo56. Horrible when something like that hits so close to home. Hope everyone is not too shaken!

Morning Mac! 

My husband and I went to see star wars in a cinema with sofas! It was great. It was busy but it was only adults. They served bacon baps, beer, wine and cocktails.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning! 

BagO, that cinema sounds lovely.  Most of our movie theaters now have bars in them.  Not many have a sofa.  Sounded like a nice night out.

Ha, DH came home late last night.  He started watching the news with his eyes closed, next thing you know, it was midnight, and I said, lets go to bed.  Yep, our alarm went off at 4:30.  I was moving faster than him.  That's okay, he's once again 5 years older than me.  My nephew's wife shares his birthday.  Both get to blow out candles today.

Ah, a beautiful swatch of medium dark pink is wrapped around the horizon.  The sun is slowly rising.  Still a good cloud cover, but loving the pink skies.









With that, I need tea.

Have an awesome day.  It's 25 with a wind chill of 14 to start the day, so it's going to be a good one for me.  Drink up, and toss back some happy memories.


----------



## macraven

_Happy birthday to Lynne’s husband!!
_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Good Morning!  Hope you are feeling good, and have a cat or two heater on you.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne happy happy to the mr!

Im stoked, going to wish this guy a happy retirement in October


----------



## schumigirl

Love some Elton John........

Happy Birthday to Mr Lynne G.........hope it’s a good one...........


How much do I love my friends.........

DH was in on this surprise........just after 10 this morning three good friends arrived and whisked me off for a day of pampering at a spa hotel I love..........I hadn’t noticed one of the 3 hadn’t got me a 50th birthday present last September........and this was it........

The spa is beautiful and even although I don’t ever go in hot tubs or sauna’s we still managed to do a lot...............some lovely treatments including the best back and shoulder massage I’ve ever had (sorry Tom ) lovely facial and some alternative treatments......hot stones??? It was nice though......

Although I have broken my Dry January pledge.......as there was champagne and cocktails for all of us.........well, it would have been very rude to refuse.........

All in all a very lovely day with some really good friends.........

Then came back home and all the flooring is down and beautiful! So, we have our dining room back at least.......Monday for new sitting room furniture.........but, really, really happy with it all. 

Hope your Thursday has been a good one so far..........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, that was a luxury treat for a belated birthday gift.  Sounds like a lovey day, and it's close enough to the end of the month, for a break of the pledge.  And wonderful your new floor is beautiful and how nice new sitting room furniture will be.  Glad you are happy with your house updating.

Lucky Keisha.  I cannot believe he's retiring this year.  Good thing he's stopping near you, so you can go.  He does put out a great show.   And eek for the houses you got sick in.  One of these days he'll find the right house.  I think I looked at so many, I think all thought I was nuts.   

A nice sunny day, too bad the wind is 25 or more mph, so bad hair day, and cool.  Not getting out of the 30's.  And, tonight, low is 20.  Sigh.  Yeah, no snow, but darn cool. 

With that, tea for me.  Sweater on, smart as I knew it was going to be cool inside.


----------



## tink1957

to Mr Lynne 

Robo, sorry to hear about the tragedy hitting so close to home  

Janet, I hope we get to see Elton when he comes to Atlanta.

Carole, you are one lucky lady to have such good friends..love the sound of your spa day and resolutions are made to be broken...you made it through most of the month so that counts for something 

Good thing I'm off today since Sasha decided to break out of her pen last night by digging another hole under the fence and amused herself by chasing the poor cats all night.  It's a good thing we have lots of trees for them to hide in.  I finally got her back in at 6 this morning.  She's so smart that no amount of food bribery will work so I have to wait until she's good and ready to come back in since she runs away anytime you get close.  It may be time for an invisible fence.

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, that's why we to this day, have large rocks and cinder blocks under our fence.  My lady lab liked to squeeze under the fence and bark at the neighbor's dogs that were much smaller than her.  Good thing, we'd yell to get her to come, and she'd craw back from where she came from.  So, another rock or block.  We also had to have 5 foot fences, as lower ones we had, she jumped over in a heart beat.  Then, her brother dug so much, we had to have a truck load of dirt to fill in all the holes he made over the years, and he had dug below the concrete patio we have.  Our boxer didn't dig as much. Though my boxer got loose when the kids were young and didn't care she'd bolt when the door was open.  I  used to chase her, but then I had the you wait demand, and she know I meant it, so that froze her in her tracks and then I could take her by her collar, and walk her home.  Good luck with Sasha.  I hope you find something to make her come to you pronto and stop from getting out.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, we bought patio blocks the size of cinder blocks to make a raised bed this spring and have used half of them to fill in the holes she's dug under the fence.  I have never had a dog who wouldn't come when I called so this is a new experience...stubborn husky dog   doesn't listen to anyone.


----------



## Lynne G

She must be fun though Tink.  Then I guess find a treat or toy that she is bonkers over and only use when she comes when called.  Not beyond bribing a dog.  My boxer would do circles for a a piece of hamburger.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Love some Elton John........
> 
> Happy Birthday to Mr Lynne G.........hope it’s a good one...........
> 
> 
> How much do I love my friends.........
> 
> DH was in on this surprise........just after 10 this morning three good friends arrived and whisked me off for a day of pampering at a spa hotel I love..........I hadn’t noticed one of the 3 hadn’t got me a 50th birthday present last September........and this was it........
> 
> The spa is beautiful and even although I don’t ever go in hot tubs or sauna’s we still managed to do a lot...............some lovely treatments including the best back and shoulder massage I’ve ever had (sorry Tom ) lovely facial and some alternative treatments......hot stones??? It was nice though......
> 
> Although I have broken my Dry January pledge.......as there was champagne and cocktails for all of us.........well, it would have been very rude to refuse.........
> 
> All in all a very lovely day with some really good friends.........
> 
> Then came back home and all the flooring is down and beautiful! So, we have our dining room back at least.......Monday for new sitting room furniture.........but, really, really happy with it all.
> 
> Hope your Thursday has been a good one so far..........





Lynne G said:


> Schumi, that was a luxury treat for a belated birthday gift.  Sounds like a lovey day, and it's close enough to the end of the month, for a break of the pledge.  And wonderful your new floor is beautiful and how nice new sitting room furniture will be.  Glad you are happy with your house updating.
> 
> Lucky Keisha.  I cannot believe he's retiring this year.  Good thing he's stopping near you, so you can go.  He does put out a great show.   And eek for the houses you got sick in.  One of these days he'll find the right house.  I think I looked at so many, I think all thought I was nuts.
> 
> A nice sunny day, too bad the wind is 25 or more mph, so bad hair day, and cool.  Not getting out of the 30's.  And, tonight, low is 20.  Sigh.  Yeah, no snow, but darn cool.
> 
> With that, tea for me.  Sweater on, smart as I knew it was going to be cool inside.



When in Rome...you go with the flow (of champagne)!  What a lovely treat 



tink1957 said:


> to Mr Lynne
> 
> Robo, sorry to hear about the tragedy hitting so close to home
> 
> Janet, I hope we get to see Elton when he comes to Atlanta.
> 
> Carole, you are one lucky lady to have such good friends..love the sound of your spa day and resolutions are made to be broken...you made it through most of the month so that counts for something
> 
> Good thing I'm off today since Sasha decided to break out of her pen last night by digging another hole under the fence and amused herself by chasing the poor cats all night.  It's a good thing we have lots of trees for them to hide in.  I finally got her back in at 6 this morning.  She's so smart that no amount of food bribery will work so I have to wait until she's good and ready to come back in since she runs away anytime you get close.  It may be time for an invisible fence.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day



He put on quite the show when i saw him years ago.  

Oh my, so glad you got her back!



Lynne G said:


> Tink, that's why we to this day, have large rocks and cinder blocks under our fence.  My lady lab liked to squeeze under the fence and bark at the neighbor's dogs that were much smaller than her.  Good thing, we'd yell to get her to come, and she'd craw back from where she came from.  So, another rock or block.  We also had to have 5 foot fences, as lower ones we had, she jumped over in a heart beat.  Then, her brother dug so much, we had to have a truck load of dirt to fill in all the holes he made over the years, and he had dug below the concrete patio we have.  Our boxer didn't dig as much. Though my boxer got loose when the kids were young and didn't care she'd bolt when the door was open.  I  used to chase her, but then I had the you wait demand, and she know I meant it, so that froze her in her tracks and then I could take her by her collar, and walk her home.  Good luck with Sasha.  I hope you find something to make her come to you pronto and stop from getting out.



After my Keeshonds managed to escape the fence once too many times years ago, we put in an ugly 6 foot chain link fence.  Well, it's green, I tried to make it pretty lol. Had these metal gizmos & a wire put in on the bottom where it was supposed to pin the fencing to the ground.  HA, they dug numerous holes.  Wound up putting those wooden garden beams all along the fence line.  Solved the issue.  I've seen others do railroad ties but was afraid the chemicals would leach into our veggie garden.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you got your dog back Vicki.......poor cats though......have visions of them being chased all night.......yes, I’ll do a few dry days in February to make up for yesterday.......

Janet, only ever saw Elton when he was at Live Aid all those years ago......never saw him on his own but he’s supposed to be amazing live.........


Rain woke us all up during the night again.......sounded like a monsoon.........just rain now and although it’s just getting light it looks dull and grey already..........

Got a few things to do this morning........picking up some nice things and then there’s regular grocery shopping......

But, it’s Friday..........


----------



## Lynne G

With that, wahoo, wahoo, wahoo!  It is Friday.  And for some reason, I am so happy.  Maybe because the game this week-end is tonight and not Saturday morning.  Or maybe because I found and raided DH's caffeinated tea stash, as I was drinking fruit tea, since I thought we had no more caffeinated tea.  

HeHe, can see your breath.  Oh crap, had to scrape ice off the car window.  24 out, but dry.  Pale pink horizon sky to start the day.

Yeah, some dogs just have shovel paws.  Tink, hope Sasha behaves and stays in her pen.  We used to have outdoor cats that our neighbors' had, but we haven't seen any of them in some time.  I guess they are gone now.  There was one I would find under my car in winter.  Always freaked me out, as he was black.  To this day, I'm noisy when I go to the car.  

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Hope the rain has moved out, and your errand running was successful. 

Keisha, hope you are warmer than me, and enjoying a cup of coffee.  We just replaced the stockade 5 foot wood fence around our backyard this summer, but no more dogs for now.










Time for tea.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi . Lynne should be up soon for her tea.

Coffee is good this morning. Not much sleep last night. It’s been blowing a hoolie as you would say Schumi. Such a descriptive word indeed. Palm trees have been thrashing to fro all night.

Hubby looked at me yesterday and said why don’t you go up to Universal and have a nice stay and Enjoy yourself. Couldn’t coax him to go up to Orlando. Didn’t take long to make the reservations. Might be lucky enough to get in on some of the offerings for the Celebration of Harry Potter on the last day of it. Looking forward to seeing young and old in costumes and the special light show on the Castle. Looks like there are going to be some cool days while I’am up there. Have never been up to Universal when it’s cool. Last year was sunny and warm at this time. Will keep you all updated on anything cool and maybe send some pics.

Happy Birthday to your hubby Lynne





schumigirl said:


> went once a few weeks after and it was horrendous.......slurpers, whisperers, movie spoiler whisperers, rustlers, wrigglers, txters, chewing gum chompers, crisp packet openers, candy wrapper openers........you get the idea....... so Tom barred me...




Couldn’t help but chuckle a little when reading this. My husband refuses to go to cinema for the above reasons.




Monykalyn said:


> Going to see this on Monday with a group (one of those fancy places with recliners and chair side service for food and drink-and the food is actually really good!! Probably not what I'd have chosen if it was just me, but I'm sure I will enjoy it - the reviews have been great.



We have a place called the Showplace Cinema Royal Suites and it has the nice leather reclining seats, a waitress brings your food and drink and there is a button on the chair to call the waitress. You can go online and choose your seats. It’s a really nice way to see a movie. Grandchildren and I love it. You feel really spoiled. You will love it. Have a great time.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Last two houses we toured had mold in basement. Yesterday's was really bad, was wheezing all night & still feel like i have cotton in lungs. going to buy medical masks. Cannot believe listing agents would not think to mention that 'pesky' problem. Grrr.



Wow, I’am suprised they would take you in a house with mold. Sounds like they did not do their homework on those houses. Hope your feeling better 




Charade67 said:


> My husband’s cousin’s family owns a lake cottage near
> Benton. He is really shaken up by the shooting. Glad to hear that Robo’s family is safe.



So sad it is a very nice, friendly laid back community right near Kentucky Lake. We had a sailboat on Kentucky Lake for many years. Our 3 oldest grandchildren graduated from Marshall County High School.




keishashadow said:


> Im stoked, going to wish this guy a happy retirement in October



We saw Elton at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas a number of years ago. He is a true showman for sure. The best concert we have ever been to. It was worth every penny.




schumigirl said:


> The spa is beautiful and even although I don’t ever go in hot tubs or sauna’s we still managed to do a lot...............some lovely treatments including the best back and shoulder massage I’ve ever had (sorry Tom ) lovely facial and some alternative treatments......hot stones??? It was nice though......
> 
> What lovely friends to treat you to a spa day.
> 
> Although I have broken my Dry January pledge.......as there was champagne and cocktails for all of us.........well, it would have been very rude to refuse.........



Yep, turning down champagne and cocktails would be a game changer.......LOL........A woman has her limits 




tink1957 said:


> Good thing I'm off today since Sasha decided to break out of her pen last night by digging another hole under the fence and amused herself by chasing the poor cats all night. It's a good thing we have lots of trees for them to hide in. I finally got her back in at 6 this morning. She's so smart that no amount of food bribery will work so I have to wait until she's good and ready to come back in since she runs away anytime you get close. It may be time for an invisible fence.



Tink, glad to hear you got your Sasha back.


----------



## Chuckers

Robo56 said:


> Very sad news from yesterday. The mass shooting in Benton, Kentucky hit very close to our hearts. Our daughter, grandchildren and great grandchildren live in Benton. Our daughter is a Respiratory Therapist at the small community hospital in Benton.
> 
> All ours babies are safe and unharmed, thank you God, but sadly two children have died and many injured.
> 
> Prayers being sent for those families who have lost two children and for those families that have children who are  injured.
> 
> Benton is a small community and everyone is devastated.



I'm glad your family is safe. I've never had to go through anything like that and can't imagine the shock and horror. 




Charade67 said:


> I want to see Jumanji, but am debating on waiting for it to come to our second run theater or waiting for the video to be released so we can just watch it at home. It seems like whenever I go to the theater I end up sitting in front of the seat kickers.
> 
> I really enjoyed The Greatest Showman. I love a good musical. The prevoius musical I saw was La La Land and I was very disappointed.



I want to see Jumanji too, but I am going to wait for it to come on cable. I had the same reaction to La La Land. I loved the opening number, but then it went down hill form there. The leads just didn't have the musical voices to carry off the songs and I was bored for the rest of the movie.  Plus, the ending pissed me off.. not that it wasn't the Hollywood Happy Ending, but just certain things that I think should have happened, that didn't. 




Lynne G said:


> Tink, that's why we to this day, have large rocks and cinder blocks under our fence.  My lady lab liked to squeeze under the fence and bark at the neighbor's dogs that were much smaller than her.  Good thing, we'd yell to get her to come, and she'd craw back from where she came from.  So, another rock or block.  We also had to have 5 foot fences, as lower ones we had, she jumped over in a heart beat.  Then, her brother dug so much, we had to have a truck load of dirt to fill in all the holes he made over the years, and he had dug below the concrete patio we have.  Our boxer didn't dig as much. Though my boxer got loose when the kids were young and didn't care she'd bolt when the door was open.  I  used to chase her, but then I had the you wait demand, and she know I meant it, so that froze her in her tracks and then I could take her by her collar, and walk her home.  Good luck with Sasha.  I hope you find something to make her come to you pronto and stop from getting out.



My cat, Claude, was a stray found at a truckstop. When I got him, he was a bolter.. whenever the front door was open, he would try to get out. Luckily, he learned his name real fast and if he would get out, I would just should 'CLAUDE' and he would lay down immediately. I could go pick him up and then toss him back in the house. I've taken him outside on a leash a couple of times, but I've got some neighbors with dogs and they are LOUD. From inside their houses they start barking and they scare Claude. 

Happy Weekend all... I am stuck home because I am on call and can't venture farther than 15 minutes from my laptop in case something goes wrong. Wheee... it's a video game weekend! (Which is not a bad thing as I have a 'new' game which is supposed to take over 160 hours to complete.)


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF, it feels like Spring here. May only last for 24 hours but I'll take it

Robo yea for the last minute trip!  Enjoy, please take some pics to share of the Celebration.

Yes, i was taken quite back by the house's surprise. Noticed today that they dropped the price substantially, going to assume the homeowner was unaware.  It will never pass financing without remediation.  Guess we were the crash test dummies.



Lynne G said:


> With that, wahoo, wahoo, wahoo!  It is Friday.  And for some reason, I am so happy.  Maybe because the game this week-end is tonight and not Saturday morning.  Or maybe because I found and raided DH's caffeinated tea stash, as I was drinking fruit tea, since I thought we had no more caffeinated tea.
> 
> HeHe, can see your breath.  Oh crap, had to scrape ice off the car window.  24 out, but dry.  Pale pink horizon sky to start the day.
> 
> Yeah, some dogs just have shovel paws.  Tink, hope Sasha behaves and stays in her pen.  We used to have outdoor cats that our neighbors' had, but we haven't seen any of them in some time.  I guess they are gone now.  There was one I would find under my car in winter.  Always freaked me out, as he was black.  To this day, I'm noisy when I go to the car.
> 
> Good Afternoon Schumi.  Hope the rain has moved out, and your errand running was successful.
> 
> Keisha, hope you are warmer than me, and enjoying a cup of coffee.  We just replaced the stockade 5 foot wood fence around our backyard this summer, but no more dogs for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for tea.



LOLOLOL normally, when one reads someone post they found their DH's stash of herbs it doesn't refer to decaf tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, innocent tea drinker here, Keisha.  He gets tea from where he works, and never seems to drink it.  Never thought to look in the one cabinet, as of course, he did not put those tea bags where we put tea and coffee pods in.  

Crash test dummies.  LOL More like lab rats.  LOL  I'd even be more worried about how the mold came to be.  Must be moisture or leaking from somewhere.  Around where I live, many use mold resistant paint in their basements.  We only have a crawl space, but never mold, thankfully.  Guess your realtor knows better now.






 Egad.  It's only 10 am. 







  YaY!  Robo on vacation.  Oh yes, pictures from the Celebration if you can.  Exciting.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. Today is laundry day for me. Later tonight B and I will be going to a Girl Scout event. Tomorrow we are finally having B's birthday party 2 1/2 months late. I'm a little annoyed . About half of the people she invited haven't responded to the invitation. Whatever happened to common courtesy? Some of the others have to work, have another activity, or will be out of town. Party planning was so much easier when she was in elementary school.

Lynne - Decaf tea has never tasted right to me. I haven't made tea at home in over a year. (Since my kidney stone.) We used to drink it every day. I still buy it on occasion when we eat out. I can't give it up completely.

Robo - Have fun on your Universal trip. I would love to go back for a few days by myself. 

Chuckers - I had a similar reaction to La La Land. I was bored and hated the ending. I was expecting a happy Hollywood ending. Isn't that what you are supposed to get in a musical?

Keisha - Somewhere along the way I think I missed something about the houses. Are you a house inspector? Realtor? Looking to buy?

First laundry load finished. Time to throw in another. See y'all later.


----------



## macraven

_Always come here first to learn what day of the week it is
Retirement does that to you 
No set schedule most of the times 

And love seeing cat pictures 
I have a weakness for all cats

Phone died on me in the early hours today
Nothing like sending an email and phone dies 

Have a great day as you are only two steps away from the weekend _


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, rain all gone Lynne....but cold, grey damp weather has moved in.........not so pretty. Tea stash.........lol........

Robo.......how fabulous.........hope it’s not too cold for you and you have a blast!! Will look forward to seeing your pictures of the event if you catch it.........

Mac, we are the same........every day I thank my lucky stars DS works.....or we’d be lost to the day of the week.......mind you I’ve had a few more years to be used to it than DH........can’t remember when I last worked......was for my friend that much I know, doing her a favour.........lol..........but DH is well used to it now and glad he did take early leaving.........love it!!! But yes, it confuses the week days...........



Quiet night tonight.........made home made beef burgers for dinner.......then maybe a movie.......

Busy day.......but home and warm. Going out tomorrow night and will be having wine, so DH has suggested we open a bottle tonight........hmmm........


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Today is laundry day for me. Later tonight B and I will be going to a Girl Scout event. Tomorrow we are finally having B's birthday party 2 1/2 months late. I'm a little annoyed . About half of the people she invited haven't responded to the invitation. Whatever happened to common courtesy? Some of the others have to work, have another activity, or will be out of town. Party planning was so much easier when she was in elementary school.
> 
> Lynne - Decaf tea has never tasted right to me. I haven't made tea at home in over a year. (Since my kidney stone.) We used to drink it every day. I still buy it on occasion when we eat out. I can't give it up completely.
> 
> Robo - Have fun on your Universal trip. I would love to go back for a few days by myself.
> 
> Chuckers - I had a similar reaction to La La Land. I was bored and hated the ending. I was expecting a happy Hollywood ending. Isn't that what you are supposed to get in a musical?
> 
> Keisha - Somewhere along the way I think I missed something about the houses. Are you a house inspector? Realtor? Looking to buy?
> 
> First laundry load finished. Time to throw in another. See y'all later.



Seriously, apparantly RSVPing is a thing of the past, a shame.  

I'm now over 3 weeks with no washing machine.  Had to cancel today's delivery, now supposedly tomorrow, you wouldn't believe the pile(s) of laundry.  Necessary, as new property listed yesterday in what is turning out to be quite the sellers market in my DSs price range/areas.  My license is in escrow, another agent kindly handing the legalities for me in my youngest DSs hunt for that first home sweet home.

Tomorrow will be tied up most of the day with an out of town competition with GD.  Looking forward to spending time with family.


----------



## buckeev

Elton! Possibly the best concert I ever attended! 

We are STILL waiting for the house leveling guys to start on our Cousin's house! So frustrating. We are now in jeopardy of having to cancel our Spring Break rescheduled rescheduling of the two-other-occasions rescheduled Orlando trip. (Don't hurt yo selves with the math, it's been a mess). But we'll get back someday. Kinda stinks that I have all these tix...All AP'd up and no time to go!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!  Long time, no post.  3 weeks til our next trip....

And I have some news to share....stay tuned.....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!  Long time, no post.  3 weeks til our next trip....
> 
> And I have some news to share....stay tuned.....




Welcome back home homie!
You are always missed




So are we gonna have to wait until for the news after your trip which is 3 weeks now?

Are you all driving down with the family like you have done over the past years?
I still remember one trip back your dad became seriously ill
Let’s have no more repeats like that ever again


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Elton! Possibly the best concert I ever attended!
> 
> We are STILL waiting for the house leveling guys to start on our Cousin's house! So frustrating. We are now in jeopardy of having to cancel our Spring Break rescheduled rescheduling of the two-other-occasions rescheduled Orlando trip. (Don't hurt yo selves with the math, it's been a mess). But we'll get back someday. Kinda stinks that I have all these tix...All AP'd up and no time to go!



_You need to start carrying a lucky rabbit foot homie

This is not the news I was expecting to hear.....postponing the last postponed trip 


This is heartbreaking news

You need to get away and forget the world and enjoy family time in Orlando!

Praying for a miracle it still can happen _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Elton! Possibly the best concert I ever attended!
> 
> We are STILL waiting for the house leveling guys to start on our Cousin's house! So frustrating. We are now in jeopardy of having to cancel our Spring Break rescheduled rescheduling of the two-other-occasions rescheduled Orlando trip. (Don't hurt yo selves with the math, it's been a mess). But we'll get back someday. Kinda stinks that I have all these tix...All AP'd up and no time to go!



You need a break buckeev.........I`m so sorry you`ve had to postpone again.........hopefully you`ll be there sooner rather than later.......



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!  Long time, no post.  3 weeks til our next trip....
> 
> And I have some news to share....stay tuned.....



Hey stranger......nice to see you post again........look forward to your news.........



Housework done for the weekend........ironing all done and everyone has hung it all up........now an hour till lunch. Not sure what we`ll have today, all 3 of us are here together today.......love the weekends for that. Maybe make BLT`s........

Out tonight round to a friends house.......will be nice to catch up with some others we haven't seen for a while too. Always a good night at his house.........

This afternoon, not sure what to do........it`s cold. apparently its 44f, but the wind chill is much lower........no plans to go out till tonight, his house is only a 10 minute walk so it`s not far...........

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes it is.  DH sent out to do errands.  Moved his tea bags to where they belong.  So more tea for me.

Very bright and cool today.  Lovely blue sky with no clouds in sight.

Watching English football.  Ooh, I will be doing BLT sandwiches for breakfast.  Sounds like a nice Saturday for you Schumi.  Nice when Kyle does not have to work.  

Buckeev.  Oh no.  Will send good thoughts your way.  Time needs to be made for vacation.

Kfish, ooh news.  So nice to see your post.  Hope all is well with your family.

Mac, hope you are feeling well today, and cats are being good heating blankets if you are cold.

With that, need to check on the bacon, and pour my tea.  Kids are moving slow, have not seen either out of bed yet.  Little one will be happy no eggs today.


----------



## keishashadow

Hmmm another guppy for Kfish? . Enjoy



buckeev said:


> Elton! Possibly the best concert I ever attended!
> 
> We are STILL waiting for the house leveling guys to start on our Cousin's house! So frustrating. We are now in jeopardy of having to cancel our Spring Break rescheduled rescheduling of the two-other-occasions rescheduled Orlando trip. (Don't hurt yo selves with the math, it's been a mess). But we'll get back someday. Kinda stinks that I have all these tix...All AP'd up and no time to go!



Tossed chicken breasts/salsa, etc. into crock pot for the Mr.  Possibly easiest meal ever, yea!  Killing time now till my kids come retrieve me.  Competition in rural area near Uniontown, PA, which had a close call this week.

I'm typically one not to point a finger at other's parenting style but, seriously, your kid has all these weapons & bells don't go off in your head?  Could be a case of extreme hand's off parenting, but I do a 'wellness' check on all the rooms in my house every day even though it's just he & me now.  

I realize that the rural culture as to weaponry, including minor's access to same,  may be a bit different that in my neck of the woods. However, I am extremely disturbed thinking that if another child hadn't over heard the plans, it could've been similar to what Robo reported.

http://www.wtae.com/article/uniontown-area-high-school-shooting-threat-reported/15892739


----------



## macraven

_Good thing peeps here have calendars  

I use this thread to tell me the day of the week

Retirement means no schedule 

Only thing Saturday means to me is the grocery stores will be crowded 
Lol_


----------



## KStarfish82

OK....here is the link since it won't let me directly post here.....https://pix.sfly.com/y1R3B4


----------



## KStarfish82

Charles "Charlie" Timothy was born on January 16th at 5:03 pm and weighed in at 7 lbs. 5 oz.

He joins his older brothers Christopher and Lucas......I am officially surrounded!


----------



## schumigirl

to our newest little Dis baby.........Charlie is beautiful..........

Congratulations to you all..........Christopher and Lucas must be thrilled too........boys are fabulous


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> OK....here is the link since it won't let me directly post here.....https://pix.sfly.com/y1R3B4


Congratulations!!

Now you need to have one more boy and be like me......lol


You got another beautiful baby boy


How long of a leave do you have this time?
Maybe you will have rest of the school year off or close to it


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet little Charlie.  Congratulations Kfish.  Love seeing such happy news.   Triple pack of boys.  Lucky family.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha.  Scary.  I went to school out your way, and very common to have kids access to gun.  Heck, we used to use a shotgun to hit tin cans in my friend’s rural backyard.  Thankful that another kid spoke up, and action taken.

Nice enough day, car cleaned out and new fancy mats put in.  Now have to run it through the car wash.  Then errands  with the kids.  

Enjoy your Saturday homies, be good.


----------



## macraven

_I believe we are the only ones on our block that don’t have a gun

Neighbors on both sides of us and across the street, all hold cards and have guns

 Very common where I live

We don’t have guns in our house 
But have attack cats
Lol_


----------



## Charade67

I survived my first teenage birthday party. We ended up with 5 guys and 2 girls (including B). They are all theater kids, so were a bit goofy.  We had the party at a bowling alley. I think some of the kids were more entertained with the screen graphics (you could change the theme of the background, add pictures of each bowler, etc.) than they were with the actual bowling. I am amazed that B knows so may cute boys. When I was her age I was too shy to talk to any boys. 

Buckeev - I hope you don’t have to reschedule again.

Keisha - I can’t imaging having that much stuff in my house and not knowing. Dh owns a couple of guns, but only uses them for target shooting at a gun range. I ride shooting once, but it was not my thing 

Kfish - Congratulations!! He’s gorgeous.

I think I need a nap now.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Good thing peeps here have calendars
> 
> I use this thread to tell me the day of the week
> 
> *Retirement *means no schedule
> 
> Only thing Saturday means to me is the grocery stores will be crowded
> Lol_


Geez...How do you get away with retiring at 29?


----------



## buckeev

Congrats! Our son is a Timothy...(Timothy Gage V.)
Prayers for y'all!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Geez...How do you get away with retiring at 29?





Hahahahaha 
you have made my day


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> to our newest little Dis baby.........Charlie is beautiful..........
> 
> Congratulations to you all..........Christopher and Lucas must be thrilled too........boys are fabulous







macraven said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Now you need to have one more boy and be like me......lol
> 
> You got another beautiful baby boy
> 
> How long of a leave do you have this time?
> Maybe you will have rest of the school year off or close to it



My husband is already talking about getting "fixed"...I told him that the day we were married I have supreme rule over that area 

I am going to be off until the end of May...then go back for a month, and then have the summer off.



Lynne G said:


> Sweet little Charlie.  Congratulations Kfish.  Love seeing such happy news.   Triple pack of boys.  Lucky family.



Almost enough for a relay team...



Charade67 said:


> Kfish - Congratulations!! He’s gorgeous.







buckeev said:


> Congrats! Our son is a Timothy...(Timothy Gage V.)
> Prayers for y'all!



Thank you!  My brother is Timothy...all of our boys' middle names are after relatives.


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, all your babies have beautiful names!

Isn’t  baby#2 a late January/early February baby ?

Remember that you had the same set up and off work February (?) until almost time before school let out for the summer when second little came

A word to the wise....#4 will be a boy
Been there, done that
_


----------



## macraven

_Just wondering if Schumi is having her last dry Saturday night
She can open up the wine bottles soon!

Pleasant weather day here for us
Another neighbor mowed his grass today
I hired a service last summer and told him not to come back until first week of April 
Our front year is Bermuda grass and it browned out in December 
No turning green or much growth until weather stays warm day and night

We never got out of our drought last year so not expecting much growth until rains do start 

Wondering if keishashadow had a thaw yet on that river pic she showed us last week

Charade has had a full day, Lynne is chilling out, and MonyK-Robo-Tink-chuckers-tinyD- etc, are MIA.....

We will leave the light on for them tonight_


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick fly by- been busy week lol
Will get all caught up in a bit but omg is that an adorable baby!! @KStarfish82 Sweet baby cheeks Charlie!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, quiet night.  Chinese for dinner. Yum.

Rain for tomorrow, from Charade’s way.  

Was nice today, so my car and older one’s car now clean inside and out.  Really like the new mats.  

Maybe movie night.  Have to ask older one which one we want to view.  

Not quite nighty night yet.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish, all your babies have beautiful names!
> 
> Isn’t  baby#2 a late January/early February baby ?
> 
> Remember that you had the same set up and off work February (?) until almost time before school let out for the summer when second little came
> 
> A word to the wise....#4 will be a boy
> Been there, done that_



Lucas was born in early March.  I did the same thing with him with my time off....as I did with Chris.  At least if we have a number 4 and it turns out to be a boy....I'll have my relay team.



Monykalyn said:


> Quick fly by- been busy week lol
> Will get all caught up in a bit but omg is that an adorable baby!! @KStarfish82 Sweet baby cheeks Charlie!


----------



## KStarfish82

Oh all the wonderful things you see on TV when you are up at all hours of the night.....

Hotlines ( you can guess what type)
Infomercials for toys (not for kids)
Dating sites....apparently there are a lot of farmers out there
And old sitcoms up the wazoo!

Boy I wish this kid would sleep!


----------



## macraven

_It’s 2:15 and assume baby is asleep or else you would be back here 

I remember now Lucas was an early March baby
I had two in that month 

Hope Charlie turns out to be a good sleeper
_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

_My guess is Charlie is still awake_


----------



## KStarfish82

Just woke for a feeding....


----------



## macraven

Hope he is back snoozing again soon

Days and nights will blend together for you before he has longer stretches of sleeping


----------



## schumigirl

Yep........we went to our friends last night....and knew it wouldn't be a dry night......soon as we walked in and got the hugs over I was handed a huge glass of my favourite red..........so, not quite a full dry January...but good enough!!! Maybe go for half of February to make it up. But it was a fabulous night.......

Got home around 3am apparently.......... so, not long up.......bacon sandwiches all round right now........and a very lazy day ahead  

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy Sunday for us.  

Last night, around midnight, went to bed.  About an hour later, had to tell little one to stop and get to bed.  She’d asked how I knew she was still awake a flight of stairs away, as was wearing headphones, and had the light out.  Hehe, when I became a mom, got spidy sense.  That, and not a good sleeper as Kfish now knows times 3.

I was lucky, my first was not a good sleeper, but I had to wake little one to feed.  

I hope you got some shut eye this morning Kfish.

Mac, hope the cats left you sleep.

No bacon for us Schumi.  The whole package was eaten yesterday, and I forgot to buy more.  Guess some more grocery shopping today.  

And hehe, woke up around 5am, washed up, then somehow went back to bed.  Had to look at the clock when my watch said 10:30.  Oops.  No need to be moving on a cooler rainy morning.

Another hehe, since not much of the soup was slurped last night, now deciding between egg drop and wonton.  Maybe both.  Taking a page out of little one’s breakfast food.

Kids are still sleeping.  Need to start banging the pots.  That, and be that annoying mom.

Have a good Sunday homies.  

Gotta go, heard someone up, my guess, older one.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep........we went to our friends last night....and knew it wouldn't be a dry night......soon as we walked in and got the hugs over I was handed a huge glass of my favourite red..........so, not quite a full dry January...but good enough!!! Maybe go for half of February to make it up. But it was a fabulous night.......
> 
> Got home around 3am apparently.......... so, not long up.......bacon sandwiches all round right now........and a very lazy day ahead
> 
> Have a great Sunday.........


That was a well deserved drink
And hope you had many!

January is too long of a month to go dry
February is much shorter and only has one cheat day


----------



## Squirlz

Beautiful day yesterday, low 50s.  We grilled twice; brats for lunch and filet mignon for dinner.  We've been watching the Daytona 24 for a day now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Very sad news from yesterday. The mass shooting in Benton, Kentucky hit very close to our hearts. Our daughter, grandchildren and great grandchildren live in Benton. Our daughter is a Respiratory Therapist at the small community hospital in Benton.
> 
> All ours babies are safe and unharmed, thank you God, but sadly two children have died and many injured.
> 
> Prayers being sent for those families who have lost two children and for those families that have children who are  injured.
> 
> Benton is a small community and everyone is devastated.


So glad your family is safe but I imagine the shock in the community is going to be very hard to recover from



macraven said:


> Happy birthday to Lynne’s husband


Ditto what Mac said! But mine is belated


schumigirl said:


> DH was in on this surprise........just after 10 this morning three good friends arrived and whisked me off for a day of pampering at a spa hotel I love..........I hadn’t noticed one of the 3 hadn’t got me a 50th birthday present last September........and this was it........


 oh how fun!!! And I hope you enjoyed your glass of red wine the other night too! Laughter with friends is good for you too & cancels out any indiscretions from ending dry January a bit early



keishashadow said:


> I





keishashadow said:


> I'm now over 3 weeks with no washing machine.


I'd have gone out of my mind by now- and we'd be naked anyway- don't have enough clothes to go that long (well ones that fit and are season appropriate anyway).



buckeev said:


> Elton! Possibly the best concert I ever attended!
> 
> We are STILL waiting for the house leveling guys to start on our Cousin's house! So frustrating. We are now in jeopardy of having to cancel our Spring Break rescheduled rescheduling of the two-other-occasions rescheduled Orlando trip. (Don't hurt yo selves with the math, it's been a mess). But we'll get back someday. Kinda stinks that I have all these tix...All AP'd up and no time to go!


Fingers crossed, pixie and mummy dust that you won't have to reschedule again!



Charade67 said:


> I survived my first teenage birthday party.


I've often thought they need "parent books of firsts and survived" like a baby's book of first year things- first teen melt down, party, first time they drive off by themselves etc.

Nice weekend here. Got to meet one set of friends early Friday afternoon for happy hour, then another set for dinner later. Hadn't seen either set in awhile so was a nice time. Concocted a wild plan to go visit one friend in Switzerland in May.   Then soccer game yesterday (son had two nice assists on goals but they lost).  Then a wedding last night-was a smaller affair but fun. Forgot oldest DD was coming home for weekend until she called me when she was just minutes from house-got used to not seeing her unless we went to Florida lol!.

Another busy week ahead with work, soccer, pep band and swim meets...plus possible snow/sleet at end of week!
Hope everyone is having a good Weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

I guess Keisha is hoping for a munchkin to do the wash for her.  Eek, still no washer.

Lazy afternoon.

Yep, rain today, then snow this week.  Oh well, first soccer tournament this coming weekend.

MonyK, nice to have a house fill this weekend.  Yep, kids sports is keeping me busy too.


----------



## macraven

_Maybe kfish will be back tonight if Charlie does not sleep_


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. It’s a gray, rainy day here today. There is a possibility of snow on Tuesday. 
Not much to report. Just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Maybe kfish will be back tonight if Charlie does not sleep_



I like the "if" part


----------



## KStarfish82

And I just got puked on...


----------



## KStarfish82

Anyone up?


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone up?



Been up for 2 hours, but our internet went off.....again!!!

Fastest broadband you can get over here, but very inconsistent recently........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monday again.........

Up early again, DS left for work at 6.45 and then the internet went off.......

New furniture finally coming today.......cannot wait!!! But first, breakfast......and a big mug of tea. Strong English breakfast tea.....only tea I drink apart from Earl grey.........

Hope your Monday is a good one.........and hope Kfish got some sleep........


----------



## KStarfish82

Charlie did well last night......9:15 feeding....then 2 am.....then 6:30 am.  Usually the feedings take an hour to an hour and a half, but at least he is making progress.


----------



## Lynne G

That's not a bad schedule for a 5 week old baby.  Hang in there Kfish.  As tummy gets bigger, hopefully he sleeps longer.

That's nice that your furniture is coming today Schumi.  That stinks your internet connection goes out sometimes.  I so enjoy a mug of English breakfast tea.  I do like Earl Gray, but sometimes like a less strong tea.  Fruit tea, eh, can leave it most of the time.  I am a black tea fan.  Which reminds me, time for tea.  Have a cup almost ready.

Mac, hope you are having a good morning.  No late bird for me when work week night.  I know better.  Though was more awake then DH when the alarm went off.  A little bit of rain to start the gray day.  Happy though, it's 40 out, and no rain and snow that will be arriving later in the week.  We're still pretty damp, that rain from yesterday was hard at times.

Charade, nice to see ya checking in here.  Seems like we are generally getting the same weather.

Tink and Robo and all those coffee drinking homies, hope your coffee is hot and plentiful.  It's Monday y'all.


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies

Kfish my cell battery died last night or I woukd have replied

I had one baby that nursed every 2 hours for months
You’re lucky Charlie can go 4 hours between feedings

Hope all have a great day!_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Congrats on the new addition Kfish...good to see you posting again...he's a cutie and hope you're getting some rest now.

Having my morning coffee   I need to leave early to run errands and drop DD off at the dentist...wisdom teeth coming in...ouch.

Carole, always fun to get new furniture...enjoy.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> That's not a bad schedule for a 5 week old baby.  Hang in there Kfish.  As tummy gets bigger, hopefully he sleeps longer.



He's 2 weeks old tomorrow....even though it feels more like 2 months 



macraven said:


> _Good Monday morning homies
> 
> Kfish my cell battery died last night or I woukd have replied
> 
> I had one baby that nursed every 2 hours for months
> You’re lucky Charlie can go 4 hours between feedings
> 
> Hope all have a great day!_



I bottle feed so I can make sure he is getting his fill 



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on the new addition Kfish...good to see you posting again...he's a cutie and hope you're getting some rest now.


----------



## Lynne G

oops, sorry Kfish.  In the morning, not always doing the math right.  I bottle fed too, made it easier in some ways.  He's such a cutie, and going for 4 hours is really good for so young.


----------



## Chuckers

Hi Peeps! Just checking in! Hope everyone is doing well and life is grand! We're expecting snow tomorrow.. but not enough to do anything but tick everyone off. 



Charade67 said:


> Chuckers - I had a similar reaction to La La Land. I was bored and hated the ending. I was expecting a happy Hollywood ending. Isn't that what you are supposed to get in a musical?



Not necessarily, Charade. There are quite a few musicals with sad endings.. Les Miserables (it's even in the title), Little Shop of Horrors, and few people know this, but the original ending to The Sound of Music had the VonTrapp family being eaten by cannibals.  



KStarfish82 said:


> Charles "Charlie" Timothy was born on January 16th at 5:03 pm and weighed in at 7 lbs. 5 oz.



You don't know me, but Congratulations! He has an excellent name!  


Hugs all!


----------



## Lynne G

.

Sigh, it's still the afternoon.  Coffee for lunch.  Says 40 out, but that wind is frisky and sends a chill through ya.  Snow tomorrow, and hovering around freezing.  Will have to listen to the traffic reports first thing in the morning.  Icy streets, no thanks.

Gray day, and those clouds look thick.  

Hey, where are all the homies?   Hopefully Schumi is enjoying her new furniture, Kfish getting some nap time in, Tink finished errands, and hopefully having a not too sore mouthed DD, and Mac is relaxing with her kitties and DH.


----------



## Lynne G

Chuckers said:


> Hi Peeps! Just checking in! Hope everyone is doing well and life is grand! We're expecting snow tomorrow.. but not enough to do anything but tick everyone off.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, Charade. There are quite a few musicals with sad endings.. Les Miserables (it's even in the title), Little Shop of Horrors, and few people know this, but the original ending to The Sound of Music had the VonTrapp family being eaten by cannibals.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me, but Congratulations! He has an excellent name!
> 
> 
> Hugs all!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, hope DD is ok.......awful things wisdom teeth if they don’t come in properly.........

Hope you don’t get snow Lynne.........think winter should be over by now when really February can be the worst month of all..........


Loving the new furniture............

Love the new leather smell in the room..........our old suite long lost that new leather smell, it must have been 7 years old........so this is lovely......

The room is finally complete.........and we are over the moon with it......so a comfy night ahead! 

Hope your Monday has been a good one.........


----------



## keishashadow

Good afternoon all!  Day has gotten away from me.  I woke up with an urge to clean, first time that has happened this year hehe. Cold front coming thru, hoping for the few inches of snow tonight vs other option.  Have a big roaster of stew simmering away, smell is making me droooool.



My better half washed all the clothes, had majority done before i got home Saturday evening.  How I managed to snag him is beyond my comprehension

Jr's offer on a house (#5 he's viewed I believe) was accepted.  Already preapproved for the mortgage, shocked he picked one way under budget but it's immaculate & totally remodeled.  As long as the inspections come back, he's on his way...less than half hour from home 

Ok carole, fess up...who jumped on the couch first?



KStarfish82 said:


> Charles "Charlie" Timothy was born on January 16th at 5:03 pm and weighed in at 7 lbs. 5 oz.
> 
> He joins his older brothers Christopher and Lucas......I am officially surrounded!





macraven said:


> _Just wondering if Schumi is having her last dry Saturday night
> She can open up the wine bottles soon!
> 
> Pleasant weather day here for us
> Another neighbor mowed his grass today
> I hired a service last summer and told him not to come back until first week of April
> Our front year is Bermuda grass and it browned out in December
> No turning green or much growth until weather stays warm day and night
> 
> We never got out of our drought last year so not expecting much growth until rains do start
> 
> Wondering if keishashadow had a thaw yet on that river pic she showed us last week
> 
> Charade has had a full day, Lynne is chilling out, and MonyK-Robo-Tink-chuckers-tinyD- etc, are MIA.....
> 
> We will leave the light on for them tonight_



Noticed yesterday it has started to break up in spots, which look like lakes on the river. No major flooding yet.  Did yinz see the pics of Paris?



Squirlz said:


> Beautiful day yesterday, low 50s.  We grilled twice; brats for lunch and filet mignon for dinner.  We've been watching the Daytona 24 for a day now.



Had to look at that twice...thought you posted you grilled the brats (kids)  lol



Monykalyn said:


> So glad your family is safe but I imagine the shock in the community is going to be very hard to recover from
> 
> 
> Ditto what Mac said! But mine is belated
> oh how fun!!! And I hope you enjoyed your glass of red wine the other night too! Laughter with friends is good for you too & cancels out any indiscretions from ending dry January a bit early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have gone out of my mind by now- and we'd be naked anyway- don't have enough clothes to go that long (well ones that fit and are season appropriate anyway).
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed, pixie and mummy dust that you won't have to reschedule again!
> 
> 
> I've often thought they need "parent books of firsts and survived" like a baby's book of first year things- first teen melt down, party, first time they drive off by themselves etc.
> 
> Nice weekend here. Got to meet one set of friends early Friday afternoon for happy hour, then another set for dinner later. Hadn't seen either set in awhile so was a nice time. Concocted a wild plan to go visit one friend in Switzerland in May.   Then soccer game yesterday (son had two nice assists on goals but they lost).  Then a wedding last night-was a smaller affair but fun. Forgot oldest DD was coming home for weekend until she called me when she was just minutes from house-got used to not seeing her unless we went to Florida lol!.
> 
> Another busy week ahead with work, soccer, pep band and swim meets...plus possible snow/sleet at end of week!
> Hope everyone is having a good Weekend!



Hmmm, should we ask for Swiss knives or chocolate?



KStarfish82 said:


> And I just got puked on...



Used to tell my youngest DS's older bros that meant good luck was coming their way...they actually bought it the IRS few times.



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on the new addition Kfish...good to see you posting again...he's a cutie and hope you're getting some rest now.
> 
> Having my morning coffee   I need to leave early to run errands and drop DD off at the dentist...wisdom teeth coming in...ouch.
> 
> Carole, always fun to get new furniture...enjoy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Oh no, not sure wish is worse...getting them pulled or paying for it.  Hope all goes well for DD.


----------



## schumigirl

Guilty one here Janet....well not so much a jump as a collapse.........

Sofa tends to be mine though.........lol........


Yep, saw Paris and the floods.......awful.........we haven’t been there for about 9 years and keep saying we should go back for a quick trip, but so many reasons not to..........it is a beautiful city though........and where Tom proposed to me so it’s kinda special.........

Good news on the house!!! And glad the washing is up to date........

Ok......what’s your secret........I haven’t woken up feeling like doing housework for ages.......had to of course, but wanting to???? Don’t know that feeling often........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, good to see the acorn is not falling far from the tree.  LOL Hope all goes well with the house inspection.  Nice his offer was accepted so fast.  And ooh, don't let that cleaning spurt go on all day.  And yay, clothes washed, and done by DH.  A win and a win.  

Oh My Goodness, it's only 2 o'clock.  Yeah, there has to be a happy hour somewhere.  





 Schumi?  7 o'clock sounds like time for wine.


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> oops, sorry Kfish.  In the morning, not always doing the math right.  I bottle fed too, made it easier in some ways.  He's such a cutie, and going for 4 hours is really good for so young.



No worries.  I am wondering if he will gain as much weight as his older brother did in his first month (almost 4 lbs.!)



Chuckers said:


> You don't know me, but Congratulations! He has an excellent name! Hugs all!








keishashadow said:


> Used to tell my youngest DS's older bros that meant good luck was coming their way...they actually bought it the IRS few times.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Guilty one here Janet....well not so much a jump as a collapse.........
> 
> Sofa tends to be mine though.........lol........
> 
> 
> Yep, saw Paris and the floods.......awful.........we haven’t been there for about 9 years and keep saying we should go back for a quick trip, but so many reasons not to..........it is a beautiful city though........and where Tom proposed to me so it’s kinda special.........
> 
> Good news on the house!!! And glad the washing is up to date........
> 
> Ok......what’s your secret........I haven’t woken up feeling like doing housework for ages.......had to of course, but wanting to???? Don’t know that feeling often........



Seriously, an amazing proposal site!  was surprised to see they closed the first floor of the Louve.  Bet they are really keeping an eye on it.  



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, good to see the acorn is not falling far from the tree.  LOL Hope all goes well with the house inspection.  Nice his offer was accepted so fast.  And ooh, don't let that cleaning spurt go on all day.  And yay, clothes washed, and done by DH.  A win and a win.
> 
> Oh My Goodness, it's only 2 o'clock.  Yeah, there has to be a happy hour somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi?  7 o'clock sounds like time for wine.



I wouldn't dream of submitting an offer without a 12 or 24 hour expiration, learned that trick a long time ago .  Tends to get their attention at least for a counter


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Seriously, an amazing proposal site!  was surprised to see they closed the first floor of the Louve.  Bet they are really keeping an eye on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dream of submitting an offer without a 12 or 24 hour expiration, learned that trick a long time ago .  Tends to get their attention at least for a counter



Lol.......I must have bored you ......I mean told you before lol........he proposed to me up the Eiffel Tower.......very romantic with champagne........and a little crowd cheering us on.......think they wanted a share of my champagne........not a chance.........but, yes everyone clapped when I said yes......it was lovely! 

One little lady who barely spoke a word of English gave us a 20 Franc note (1991) for good luck and wished us well......wouldn’t take no for an answer bless her........I still have that note........in the back of one of our wedding pictures on the wall. 

I am genuinely surprised I haven’t told you that before........lol.......I tell everyone


----------



## Squirlz

So the first picture is Saturday.  Mid 50s.  Next picture is today.  Gotta love Michigan!


----------



## macraven

WOW


----------



## macraven

_I’m waiting for keisha to come here and say she is gonna be snowed in


Guess this is not the time to say it was 55 in my area today_


----------



## Charade67

Waiting for B to get out of dance class so I can take her downtown to catch the last hour of Barnum rehearsals. February is going to be a long moth for me.
They are still saying possible snow tomorrow. The prediction is a coating to an inch.  That usually means we will get nothing, although one year we got 6 inches.

Schumi  - Where i used to live the internet used to go out all the time. It got so frustrating.  So far we haven’t had a problem with it where we are now. 

Kfish - I may have been sort of awake when you were this morning. The cat was thundering through the house and I was trying to ignore him.

Chuckers - I have never seen Les Miserables or Little SHop of Horrors. I still prefer my musicals to have sappy happy Hollywood endings.

Keisha - I don’t think I have ever woken up with the urge to clean. Not even when I was pregnant and supposed to go through the nesting phase.

Tink - Good luck to dd. Wisdom teeth removal was the only “serious” dental problem I’ve ever had. 

Squirlz - Wow, what a difference. This is where I would normally comment that your pictures are the reason I live south, but that happened to us in NC once. I think there was about a week between the warm day and the snow though. 

Almost time to take dd to theater  rehearsal. She’ll only be there for an hour, so I will stay and wait for her. This time I’m being smart and bringing a book to read.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 

Congratulations Kstarfish82 on the birth of your sweet baby boy.

I’am on Island Time this evening at RPR. Having a nice relaxing mini vacation.


I can see why this is Mac and Schumi’s fav resort at Universal.

Haven’t stayed here in years the remodel is very nice and staff have been wonderful.

I was able to attend two presentations for the Harry Potter celebration yesterday. One was with the graphic designers (MinaLima)that worked on all the Potter movies and did the first Fantastic Beasts and are presently working on those films.



The second presentation was for a new Potter video game. Sounds like it will be fun for the gamers. You will be able to create yourself as a student at Hogwarts and attend class there as a student. The creator’s of the game were the speakers.


It was raining yesterday and I was good and soaked even with a rain poncho on. Light show at Castle was nice.




View attachment 299022
View attachment 299022


----------



## Lynne G

So glad you are enjoying your mini vacation Robo.  It is good to get away every so often.

Some rain tonight.  Now they are saying a wintery mix and how icy will depend on how close or below freezing the air temp is.  I will be up early.  Usually late arrival notices are posted around 6 am.


----------



## Robo56

D


----------



## macraven

_Super pictures Robo!!

In case you get the munchies late night, Jakes is open after midnight
Last October they closed at 1:30 am

The tomato donut soup is delicious 

Glad you like rpr 
I like all the deluxe hotels but call rpr home_


----------



## Robo56

There were still a few folks that dressed up in Potter costumes yesterday. The majority had dressed up on Saturday. Here are a few, they were kind enough to pose with folks yesterday   
 


My favorite my far is the guy who was dressed like Delores Umbridge. He was very tall and had heels on. I took a pic with him and them I took one of him walking away so you can get the full costume


----------



## Robo56

Thanks Mac. I’am afraid I have  had my allotted calories today. No midnight snack tonight. I had dinner there though and it was good.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for sharing these pictures 

Are you planning to do Mardi Gras opening weekend?

I did it last year for the parade 
Most were there for the music but I had a goal to catch beads...

Lynne, i watched the news and think it will hit your area quite hard!
Stay safe and stay warm

_


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics Robo...looks like so much fun.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Thanks Mac. I’am afraid I have  had my allotted calories today. No midnight snack tonight. I had dinner there though.



_I like Jakes when they keep the menu with my favorite items on it

The steak, pizza and a few other things have survived the menu so far 

They change it regularly so I don’t know until I’m there if it will be my fall back place for late night eating _


----------



## Robo56

They have a lot of More Potter ornaments now.


----------



## macraven

_Almost looks like “ties” on the tree_


----------



## Robo56

I had pizza there this evening. Didn’t put a good dent in it. Was very nice. 

Tink, it had been fun so far. Weather is supposed to cool down here tomorrow in the 60’s. There are people in the pool this evening and there is a cool breeze out......LOL.....no pool for me. 

Mac thanks for the room ideas. I have a nice quiet room in the area you suggested


----------



## Robo56

It’s really cute. They are all the four Hogwarts houses banners and ribbon. They also have train ornaments, Hogwarts train tickets and larger house bulbs.


----------



## macraven

_Since you will be at PBH in the fall, we won’t have to fight for the rph room.._


----------



## Robo56

They are setting up for Mardi Gras which starts Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> It’s really cute. They are all the four Hogwarts houses banners and ribbon. They also have train ornaments, Hogwarts train tickets and larger house bulbs.


_I just enlarged your tree pictures to see the items better _


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _Since you will be at PBH in the fall, we won’t have to fight for the rph room.._



LOL......I think you are safe on that for sure.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Robo56

I bought a new lanyard the other day......I do like Dobby.


----------



## Charade67

Awesome pics Robo. I bought some of the Hogwarts house banner ornaments. Ravenclaw for me and B, Slytherin for dh.


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Robo!


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, how’s our boy Charlie doing tonight?

One of my boys has the middle name of Charles

I love that name a lot !!
In fact two of my four have the Charles middle name

Don’t know if I will be seeing you here for the 2:00 feeding
_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish, how’s our boy Charlie doing tonight?
> 
> One of my boys has the middle name of Charles
> 
> I love that name a lot !!
> In fact two of my four have the Charles middle name
> 
> Don’t know if I will be seeing you here for the 2:00 feeding_



Just put him down.  I think tonight will be a rough one because his father screwed up his feedings by giving him small ounces more frequently so he has been wanting food every two hours.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## macraven

_So in Mac talk, that means you’ll be here after 1:00 am

Charlie is still a small little baby. Couple of weeks old but he will get on a schedule for you soon

With you having two other little guys, it’s hard for you to nap during the day

When you all go to Disney, you’ll have a lot of family help _

_They might give you a turn so you can hold the baby 
Jk_


----------



## macraven

_I guess Kfish and Charlie are still sleeping 

Sweet dreams_


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz.......wow......what a difference in a few days! 

Charade........our supplier is making loads of upgrades and that’s why we’re losing it every so often right now......not quite sure what the upgrades are as our speed is incredible as it is.......but, they know best we are told......

Robo, your pictures are lovely......looks like such a nice time.........and glad you’re having a nice time at RPR.........

KFish, hope Charlie and you had a good night last night.........we were so lucky with our son......he slept right through so soon.......we were so surprised as we were prepared for the worst.......makes such a difference........

mac I have 2 cousins who have Charles as a middle name too.........was a very popular name on one side of the family.......


DS just left for work.......earlier start in the office today for him.......takes about 40 minutes for him to get there......weather looks ok although still pitch black............

Think it’s to get colder as the week goes on here...........

Today will get a few bits of shopping this morning, then another physio appointment this afternoon......this woman is worth every penny!!! 

Too early for breakfast, just having a cup of black tea with lemon............


----------



## macraven

_Schumi have fun shopping today 
_

_Your physio sounds like a miracle worker
When you find an excellent doctor, you start to wonder how you managed without them in the past _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi have fun shopping today
> _
> 
> _Your physio sounds like a miracle worker
> When you find an excellent doctor, you start to wonder how you managed without them in the past _



Yep, she is fabulous! It’s me who is taking longer to heal this time.......but it’s not serious, just muscular basically.........thank goodness!! But when you leave her office it feels fabulous........and I’m a good patient, I do all the homework exercises as required.......always was an excellent student! 

Boring things to buy today unfortunately.........although I may try and spice it up a little......you know me.......lol......

Had a late night last night, two of our friends came around........I was reasonably good though, only had one glass of white.......was a bit sad though as they came to tell us they’re moving away from this area......will miss them a lot. 

Hope you’re doing ok.........still awake obviously..........


----------



## KStarfish82

Well he made it til 2 am!  Definitely surprised.  Now he is wolfing down a bottle.  Burping is so challenging....I feel like you have to do everything shy of hanging these kids by their toes.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_I was always afraid to burp my babies
So I rubbed their backs and that took a long time to get them to burp_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you should have had more than one glass at wine when you got that bad news 

Sorry they are moving away_


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, never saw that move coming.......I blame Tom of course.......lol.......

Tom has convinced him over the last few months how fabulous retiring early is.......so he has! So, she is also going to retire which surprised me even more as she has her own legal practice.......but good for them! They haven’t decided where they’re going to move to yet.......I have a feeling it’ll be somewhere out of the UK as their kids are all settled around the globe. 

Time for shower I think...........then food.......

Hope little Charlie settles soon after his bottle tonight...........

And hope you get to sleep soon Mac.............


----------



## KStarfish82

Drank the entire thing.....got some burps out of him.

After he finishes, I have to hold him upright otherwise it comes out of his nose


----------



## macraven

Hopefully Charlie is back to sleep for while now 

You’re probably to tired to take picks of those bubble moments...

(I did pics like that for the baby books)


----------



## macraven

Schumi when you make the bacon this morning, save a few slices for me


----------



## schumigirl

Will this do mac........lunch today for us.........not my picture though.........


----------



## KStarfish82

Made it til about 5:45!  Not too shabby.  

We have a little coating of snow here but nothing crazy.  Glad I don't have to go to work!  This winter hasn't been bad, but still can't wait til it's over!


----------



## Lynne G

I think we all need to eat at Schumi's.  Lush food for every meal.  I hope you are having a good day Schumi.

Mac, hope all's quiet and you're ready to run soon.

Kfish, yep, schedule is good.  I always didn't enjoy those 2 am feedings.  Nothing like a burp of spit up running down your nightie, so you have to change you and him.  I have a brother with that name, he has the same name that one of my grandfather's had.  Yep, Charles is a family name for me too.

Robo, awesome pictures and great lanyard.  Seems like you are having a fabulous time.  So nice to hear about your mini vacation.  

Rain to start the day, but since the temperature is failing as the day progresses, we will have about 2 inches of snow by 3pm.  A very gray and wet day.  Streets are wet, and it's 34 out. Frigid couple of days, with more snow to come on Friday.






  Yes, it is Tuesday.  I doubt tacos for us.  We made our own beef tacos last night.  Tonight?  Maybe pasta.  

With that, I need tea.  Hot tea.  Should be ready, so later homies.

Stay warm, dry, and have a fantastic Tuesday!


----------



## Charade67

No snow for us today, but we get a second chance this weekend. Guess I should go to the grocery just in case. 

I found out yesterday that one of our therapists may be leaving us. He husband has been job interviewing out of state. 

Schumi - Sorry to hear your friends are moving. Saying goodbye is never fun. That sandwich looks so good. 

Lynne - I don’t know if we have ever had a taco Tuesday.  We are eating dinner on the go most of this week and probably most of February.  I will be glad when Barnum is done.

Gottta run and get to work.


----------



## macraven

_I hope you saved some of that sandwich for me

Had a late start_


----------



## macraven

Lynne, more snow huh
Well that suxs

Charade will take her turn having snow on the weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I hope you saved some of that sandwich for me
> 
> Had a late start_



Lol.......I wish!! All gone.......will save you some tomorrow..........


Just back in from physio......feel so much better after an appointment with her........almost ready to run........almost........

It is so cold outside here. Not freezing cold, but just damp and grey cold......even DH says he feels it and he’s never cold............heating up high and house is lovely and warm............we have snow predicted for the weekend....

Meatballs, spicy sauce and pasta for dinner tonight.........

But.........6 week’s today till overnight at airport before Orlando and Mardi Gras..........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone  

Moving to another Resort this afternoon. My back went out this morning Has not been this bad in years. Called Doc and he called me in some steroids to Walgreens on Vineland. 

I had planned to lay around and relax today anyway, guess that was a good plan.


----------



## macraven

_Robo sending gentle 
And hope the meds improves the back issue_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Robo.  Sorry to hear your back giving you problems.  At least you could get medicine to help.  Sending hugs and good thoughts you are feeling better shortly.  Hope moving to the other hotel does not give you any pain.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne, more snow huh
> Well that suxs
> 
> Charade will take her turn having snow on the weekend




Yep, now saying snow this week-end, like Charade.  Hope it's nothing.  Went from rain, to heavy snow, to sleet, now seems to be snowing again.  I'd say around 2 inches.  Supposed to be a clipper, so a 1 day icky weather.


----------



## tink1957

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon everyone
> 
> Moving to another Resort this afternoon. My back went out this morning Has not been this bad in years. Called Doc and he called me in some steroids to Walgreens on Vineland.
> 
> I had planned to lay around and relax today anyway, guess that was a good plan.


Ouch, so sorry this happened on your trip but at least it was on a rest day.  My back goes out on occasion and the best thing I can recommend is a shot or 3 of Jack.   On second thought that might not be good with your meds.  Hope you feel better soon 

Danielle made donut bread pudding with peaches, nuts and raisins topped with butter rum sauce today and I'm trying to resist the temptation of having a 3rd helping...better not.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## wagman67

Robo...there is resting and relaxing and then there is resting and recuperating...looks like have have found the magic formula for doing both simultaneously...seriously though, hope you feel better.

Schumi...sorry, but that is not my style of sandwich...hate bacon, don't really enjoy cranberries...but, the brie and the bread look good!!!


----------



## macraven

wagman67 said:


> Robo...there is resting and relaxing and then there is resting and recuperating...looks like have have found the magic formula for doing both simultaneously...seriously though, hope you feel better.
> 
> Schumi...sorry, but that is not my style of sandwich...hate bacon, don't really enjoy cranberries...but, the brie and the bread look good!!!




_dude, pork rules in the south......_


----------



## Robo56

Thank you for the hugs Mac, Lynne and Tink. I have been settled into room for awhile. Have my meds and heating pad on. Have a lovely view of the Lagoon.

Tink the idea for a bit of Jack sounds tempting...does a Rum sampling count Strong Water Tavern is within close striking distance. First dose of steroids in and heating pad is on. Wow that dessert sounds yummy. Your daughter sure knows how to spoil her mom. What a sweet daughter. 

Thank you wagman 67. Yep, I had planned for this to be a leisure day just not this leisurely.....I have nothing to complain about really.....beautiful sunny day, beautiful room with a lovely view.....food and drink close by. I’am thankful for that for sure. 

I have to say, I have had the most wonderful trip so far. The staff at Portofino, Royal Pacific and now Sapphire Falls are all fantastic. 

Without a doubt Universal Resorts have the nicest most incredible staff.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> dude, pork rules in the south......


----------



## Charade67

Today brought home the information for signing up for her classes for next year. Senior year.  Senior. Year. Didn’t I just enroll her in preschool a few months ago?







Robo - Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Robo56

Thank you charade. What a cutie. Yep, they grow up before you know it.

 I can remember my sons first day at the Conservatory of Music. He was 4 and he was more excited about meeting all the other kiddos there....I was the tearful one.....now he is 40.....where did the time go.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Today brought home the information for signing up for her classes for next year. Senior year.  Senior. Year. Didn’t I just enroll her in preschool a few months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robo - Hope you are better soon.



_Charade
What a cutie!!

So tiny and really long thick hair for a 4 yo

Kids grow up too fast!_


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> T
> 
> I have to say, I have had the most wonderful trip so far.
> The staff at Portofino, Royal Pacific and now Sapphire Falls are all fantastic.



_Am I reading this correct that this a a trifecta stay, 3 hotels in all?

Didn't realize that until now.

If you have to be laid back and enjoy a hotel and not the parks, this is the place to be, onsite!

Are you going to have any issues when you drive back home?
I've done the steriods before and they usually become effective quickly.
Hope you have zero pain and enjoy the rest of your vacation_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo........oh feel better........the back is an awful thing when it goes wrong.........but glad you’re doing ok and Sapphire Falls is a beautiful resort to be laid up in..........enjoy those cocktails......and hope your pain is as little as possible.........

Wagman......my husband loves those sandwiches, so I’m happy if he’s happy...................anything with cranberry for me.........

mac.......you know I loves me some pulled pork!!! I’d fit in well in the South..........

Vicki, your daughter is a gem......enjoy........

Lynne.........hope the snow doesn’t get too bad......

Charade......lovely picture of your daughter! Time flies.........mine has been graduated from University coming up 2 years........can’t believe where the time goes...........



Sitting with glass of red wine............large one!

Friend had dilemma and came round a little upset........spent most of the evening telling her it’ll be all right.........not sure it will be though......gave her options and possible resolutions.....and lots of hugs.

Still cold here........thank goodness for good heating!

Although, almost bedtime here.......just after 10.......will finish this glass and head up..........

Wednesday tomorrow Mac............


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Thank you for the hugs Mac, Lynne and Tink. I have been settled into room for awhile. Have my meds and heating pad on. Have a lovely view of the Lagoon.
> 
> Tink the idea for a bit of Jack sounds tempting...does a Rum sampling count Strong Water Tavern is within close striking distance. First dose of steroids in and heating pad is on. Wow that dessert sounds yummy. Your daughter sure knows how to spoil her mom. What a sweet daughter.
> 
> Thank you wagman 67. Yep, I had planned for this to be a leisure day just not this leisurely.....I have nothing to complain about really.....beautiful sunny day, beautiful room with a lovely view.....food and drink close by. I’am thankful for that for sure.
> 
> I have to say, I have had the most wonderful trip so far. The staff at Portofino, Royal Pacific and now Sapphire Falls are all fantastic.
> 
> Without a doubt Universal Resorts have the nicest most incredible staff.



Strong Water Tavern is our favourite onsite bar......even over Jake’s Bar.........lovely cocktails and strong!!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Am I reading this correct that this a a trifecta stay, 3 hotels in all?



Yes. Really nice to have revisited RPR after having not stayed there for years. Have been having a nice time. 



macraven said:


> Are you going to have any issues when you drive back home?
> I've done the steriods before and they usually become effective quickly.
> Hope you have zero pain and enjoy the rest of your vacation



I have the first dose of steroids in. Pain is not unbearable. Will take the next dose at dinner. 
Praying back will be much better in the am. Only have 2 hour drive home. By Friday I’am  hoping things are much improved. 




schumigirl said:


> Robo........oh feel better........the back is an awful thing when it goes wrong.........but glad you’re doing ok and Sapphire Falls is a beautiful resort to be laid up in..........enjoy those cocktails......and hope your pain is as little as possible.........



Thanks Schumi. Looking forward to a visit to Strong Water. The grandchildren and I had a quick one night stay here last May before we went to PBH. We arrived late and did Pool time, but did not mooch around anywhere else.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

I saw online that the moon is supposed to be cool tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> I saw online that the moon is supposed to be cool tomorrow.



It will be! 

We have the telescope primed and ready......providing it doesn’t get cloudy.........

Nice pictures and enjoy Strong Water.......the French Berry Daiquiri I can thoroughly recommend.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> It will be!
> 
> We have the telescope primed and ready......providing it doesn’t get cloudy.........
> 
> Nice pictures and enjoy Strong Water.......the French Berry Daiquiri I can thoroughly recommend.........



Yes, clear skies would be a special treat for a view of a blood blue moon.

I’am going to get pulled together and head over to Strong Water. Thank you for the suggestion on the cocktail. I will give the berry cocktail a try.


----------



## schumigirl

Sad person I am.......got excited to see Jamie Lee Curtis tweet about filming the new Halloween movie due out this October.......ignoring all the movies in between the first movies and this one........looking forward to it.............love the Halloween movies.......Michael Myers is the best!


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Thank you charade. What a cutie. Yep, they grow up before you know it.







macraven said:


> _Charade
> What a cutie!!_





schumigirl said:


> Charade......lovely picture of your daughter! Time flies.........mine has been graduated from University coming up 2 years........can’t believe where the time goes...........



Thank you Robo, Macraven, and Schumi.



macraven said:


> _
> So tiny and really long thick hair for a 4 yo_



This is what it looks like now.


----------



## macraven

Absolutely gorgeous head of hair !

And I’m sure it tangles and hard to comb out after a shampoo 

Aren’t your glad that’s one job you do not have to do anymore 

I don’t t remember but my mom would tell me the story of how she got tired to comb my long hair out after a shampoo 

I was just a kid about 4-5 at the time 

Guess I screamed ouch once too many times so she grabbed the scissors and gave me a pixie cut
Lol


----------



## wagman67

schumigirl said:


> Sad person I am.......got excited to see Jamie Lee Curtis tweet about filming the new Halloween movie due out this October.......ignoring all the movies in between the first movies and this one........looking forward to it.............love the Halloween movies.......Michael Myers is the best!



Yeah...I like him as well, especially in Austin Powers and So I Married an Axe Murderer......yeah, you know I am kiddin', but it is kinda ironic that guy named Mike Myers, would star in a movie containing a serial Axe murderer...maybe it is just me.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Absolutely gorgeous head of hair !
> 
> And I’m sure it tangles and hard to comb out after a shampoo
> 
> Aren’t your glad that’s one job you do not have to do anymore
> 
> I don’t t remember but my mom would tell me the story of how she got tired to comb my long hair out after a shampoo
> 
> I was just a kid about 4-5 at the time
> 
> Guess I screamed ouch once too many times so she grabbed the scissors and gave me a pixie cut
> Lol



When she was little it was really straight, so not as difficult to deal with.  She did have a bob cut once when she was 5. She found a pair of scissors and decided to give herself a haircut. I had to take her to a salon and have them fix it as best as they could. I was very upset, but of course I took pictures.


----------



## Robo56

Schumi does like her man Mikey


----------



## Robo56

Wow, daughters hair is pretty charade.


----------



## Robo56

Generous pour on drinks at Strong Water. Berry cocktail was good.


----------



## Robo56

Nice Tapas food offerings. 

Mexican Ceviche very spicey and good. 
 

 

Chicken fingers, slaw and potato wedges. Was very good also.


----------



## macraven

_now why did i know tink would give likes to robo's food and drink.........


maybe cause i think like tink does.._


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 299289 Generous pour on drinks at Strong Water. Berry cocktail was good.


 _is that the choice of Caroles that was mentioned earlier?

hope you are feeling better now Robo!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Looks good Robo! 
Charade-pretty hair on your girl. and yep-Senior year will fly by too. It seems we were just talking about graduation announcements for my oldest and now she in 2nd year of college! Problem is-time sped up for me her sophomore year-starting college visits, getting ACT etc. Middle is going through this now and is scheduling this week for her junior year of high school .  

Car was frosty this am-had to park it outside as garage full of "blankets" the chocolate gets shipped in when weather is warm-tucked in with dry ice these thermal blanket type things really help keep chocolate from being stressed/melted. DH picked 10 or 12 up from our big client and we are still waiting on labels to send them back. Looks like a big gray monster taking up part of a garage stall-but they are worth$8 each to send back (and not throw away so they can be reused).

Saw The Greatest Showman (in comfy theater! fab drinks/food) last night. O  M  G!! Think I am gonna take DS and DH this weekend to see again-listened to soundtrack over and over today. Truly didn't expect to like it as much as I did! 

Snow keeps going in/out of forecast for Thursday...I am off thankfully. But all day swim meet Friday (volunteering for this one).

Had to stop by Sam's  Club to order more contacts for middle kid, so picked up some sushi for dinner-our club makes surprisingly good sushi. Son was so happy he literally did a butt wiggling happy dance while he ate. He used to  do that when he was little, now he does it to make me laugh. 

Tired tonight-off to bed. Maybe if I wake up at 2 I'll say hi to sweet baby Charlie


----------



## KStarfish82

Robo...feel better!!!  Back pain stinks so take it easy!

Charade - my oldest son is going to kindergarten next year and I just got his registration packet....time does fly!

Just put Charlie down....not sure how tonight will go.  He seems a bit gassy because I hear him tooting away in his bassinet.  So it may be earlier than 2 am Mony!


----------



## Robo56

Mac that was the Berry cocktail Schumi was talking about. Was very good. They are very generous with the pour. 

The food and drink were a welcome distraction from the back and radiating leg pain. I am definitely moving better though tonight. 

I decided to go to gift shop and look around.  Have to say SF has the nicest gift shop of all the Resorts I have been to. They have an impressive collection of Potter goodies. Pain overrode the need to shop. So headed back to room. 

Back in bed with heating pad and second dose of steroids in.


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

guess Charlie is up 
Mom is up I guess mom is waving to us


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> guess Charlie is up
> Mom is up I guess mom is waving to us



Guess you’re still up too..........


That French berry daiquiri is my favourite drink at Sapphire.........and yes, it is a good strong pour there.....I expect to have a few in May when we stay there.........and March too, I’m sure we’ll walk over a couple of times from RP. 

I am starving this morning..........funny how some days you wake up hungry and others not........

Bacon will be cooking soon.........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yum.  

Gassy baby?  Hope you both are napping now.

Blankets for chocolate in the garage?  My DH has our 1950's built garage stuffed with stuff, though so narrow, doubt my car would fit in it.  Car window sounded like it broke when I was putting it down.  Ha, didn't scrape enough ice off.   Oops.

Talk of kids growing up?  My two, one in second year of college too, and one going to be a high school senior too.  Yeah, I'm not getting old.  LOL

Back pain?  Oh, Robo, I hope you feel much better today.  That drink and food did look lush.  Glad you were able to get out to eat and enjoy a little.

Well, weather guy said it was 17 out.  Um, he must be in the City, it's 15 out in the burbs.  That, and a wind chill of 6.  Brrr chilly willy.  At least that moisture filled clipper is gone, and the horizon, while still quite a cloud cover, is a washed out pink.  Weather guy said we will see the sun today.   That would be nice, even if it doesn't make the temperature any warmer.











Yes, it is hump day, the day of the work week that means the middle, and get past that day, and 2 more work days.  Hello Wednesday.  Hey Keisha.  Camel is cold today.

With that, need tea.  Lots of tea.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!  Was trying to check in earlier but it seemed that the DIS was down.


----------



## Robo56

KStarfish82 said:


> Robo...feel better!!! Back pain stinks so take it easy!



Thank you KStarfish82. Your little fella is adorable. Don’t they have the softest hair and that sweet baby smell and soft skin. Holding those angels and nurturing those sweet little spirits is a gift.......one has to remind themselves of that when sleep deprived, Pooped on peed on and threw up on......they are all worth it for sure. 



schumigirl said:


> That French berry daiquiri is my favourite drink at Sapphire.........and yes, it is a good strong pour there.....I expect to have a few in May when we stay there.........and March too, I’m sure we’ll walk over a couple of times from RP.



Yes, that daiquiri was yummy. 

This is a beautiful Resort. Really have been able to appreciate how nicely done it is. Beautiful rooms, pool and everything has been very centrally located and easy to navigate. 



Lynne G said:


> Back pain? Oh, Robo, I hope you feel much better today. That drink and food did look lush. Glad you were able to get out to eat and enjoy a little.



Up this morning and moving better. Thank goodness for steroids and heating pad.

Have to say the Tapas choices at Strong Water were nice.  Sun is shining and it is supposed to be high 68 today.


----------



## macraven

Kfish

_The dis goes down at 4 est for me 
It is a daily thing

Hope your day is good _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac


----------



## Charade67

I have been at work for 20 minutes and I have nothing to do.  This is going to be a long day.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## keishashadow

Up early to meet home inspector this am.  Had this affectionate long-haired white cat crawling alll over me for hours.  I can't breathe & eyes red as can be, but it was almost worth it.  What a beauty she is.  Wonder if they have hypoallergenic cats?  Not those scary hairless ones though.



schumigirl said:


> Lol.......I must have bored you ......I mean told you before lol........he proposed to me up the Eiffel Tower.......very romantic with champagne........and a little crowd cheering us on.......think they wanted a share of my champagne........not a chance.........but, yes everyone clapped when I said yes......it was lovely!
> 
> One little lady who barely spoke a word of English gave us a 20 Franc note (1991) for good luck and wished us well......wouldn’t take no for an answer bless her........I still have that note........in the back of one of our wedding pictures on the wall.
> 
> I am genuinely surprised I haven’t told you that before........lol.......I tell everyone



No, i remember being floored by Tom's gesture, it's worth a repeat hearing. 



macraven said:


> _I’m waiting for keisha to come here and say she is gonna be snowed in
> 
> 
> Guess this is not the time to say it was 55 in my area today_



We had a solid 1/4 inch of ice. I couldn't get into my car.  Tromped back in the house & had another coffee.

Then decided to file the first two tax returns of the year since housebound, one was mine!  Looking for that refund check by end of Feb  mine all mine, actually vacation's all vacations haha



macraven said:


> _Super pictures Robo!!
> 
> In case you get the munchies late night, Jakes is open after midnight
> Last October they closed at 1:30 am
> 
> The tomato donut soup is delicious
> 
> Glad you like rpr
> I like all the deluxe hotels but call rpr home_



It's the incredible shuffling late night menu there.  Scratch my head who would want soup after midnight but...



macraven said:


> _Thanks for sharing these pictures
> 
> Are you planning to do Mardi Gras opening weekend?
> 
> I did it last year for the parade
> Most were there for the music but I had a goal to catch beads...
> 
> Lynne, i watched the news and think it will hit your area quite hard!
> Stay safe and stay warm
> _



I told you the sure fire bead trick.  Actually, they probably toss the offendee out of the park so fast their boots wouldn't touch the ground.



macraven said:


> _I like Jakes when they keep the menu with my favorite items on it
> 
> The steak, pizza and a few other things have survived the menu so far
> 
> They change it regularly so I don’t know until I’m there if it will be my fall back place for late night eating _



We don't eat late at night much, usually stuffed from dinner.  Have always wanted to venture over to CB foodcourt but the walk seems daunting from RP late at night.



macraven said:


> _Kfish, how’s our boy Charlie doing tonight?
> 
> One of my boys has the middle name of Charles
> 
> I love that name a lot !!
> In fact two of my four have the Charles middle name
> 
> Don’t know if I will be seeing you here for the 2:00 feeding_



One of mine too!



tink1957 said:


> Ouch, so sorry this happened on your trip but at least it was on a rest day.  My back goes out on occasion and the best thing I can recommend is a shot or 3 of Jack.   On second thought that might not be good with your meds.  Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Danielle made donut bread pudding with peaches, nuts and raisins topped with butter rum sauce today and I'm trying to resist the temptation of having a 3rd helping...better not.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day



Lost my taste for whiskey & kamakazis 20 years ago, still remember that night lol

I was going to suggest grabbing a muscle relaxant



schumigirl said:


> Strong Water Tavern is our favourite onsite bar......even over Jake’s Bar.........lovely cocktails and strong!!



Oh how wish SF had FOTL!!!



Robo56 said:


> Yes, clear skies would be a special treat for a view of a blood blue moon.
> 
> I’am going to get pulled together and head over to Strong Water. Thank you for the suggestion on the cocktail. I will give the berry cocktail a try.



Couldn't see a thing here this am wah.



Monykalyn said:


> Looks good Robo!
> Charade-pretty hair on your girl. and yep-Senior year will fly by too. It seems we were just talking about graduation announcements for my oldest and now she in 2nd year of college! Problem is-time sped up for me her sophomore year-starting college visits, getting ACT etc. Middle is going through this now and is scheduling this week for her junior year of high school .
> 
> Car was frosty this am-had to park it outside as garage full of "blankets" the chocolate gets shipped in when weather is warm-tucked in with dry ice these thermal blanket type things really help keep chocolate from being stressed/melted. DH picked 10 or 12 up from our big client and we are still waiting on labels to send them back. Looks like a big gray monster taking up part of a garage stall-but they are worth$8 each to send back (and not throw away so they can be reused).
> 
> Saw The Greatest Showman (in comfy theater! fab drinks/food) last night. O  M  G!! Think I am gonna take DS and DH this weekend to see again-listened to soundtrack over and over today. Truly didn't expect to like it as much as I did!
> 
> Snow keeps going in/out of forecast for Thursday...I am off thankfully. But all day swim meet Friday (volunteering for this one).
> 
> Had to stop by Sam's  Club to order more contacts for middle kid, so picked up some sushi for dinner-our club makes surprisingly good sushi. Son was so happy he literally did a butt wiggling happy dance while he ate. He used to  do that when he was little, now he does it to make me laugh.
> 
> Tired tonight-off to bed. Maybe if I wake up at 2 I'll say hi to sweet baby Charlie



Never thought of Sam's for contacts!  Wonder if they accept a HSA debit card. Hmmm

K



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Yum.
> 
> Gassy baby?  Hope you both are napping now.
> 
> Blankets for chocolate in the garage?  My DH has our 1950's built garage stuffed with stuff, though so narrow, doubt my car would fit in it.  Car window sounded like it broke when I was putting it down.  Ha, didn't scrape enough ice off.   Oops.
> 
> Talk of kids growing up?  My two, one in second year of college too, and one going to be a high school senior too.  Yeah, I'm not getting old.  LOL
> 
> Back pain?  Oh, Robo, I hope you feel much better today.  That drink and food did look lush.  Glad you were able to get out to eat and enjoy a little.
> 
> Well, weather guy said it was 17 out.  Um, he must be in the City, it's 15 out in the burbs.  That, and a wind chill of 6.  Brrr chilly willy.  At least that moisture filled clipper is gone, and the horizon, while still quite a cloud cover, is a washed out pink.  Weather guy said we will see the sun today.   That would be nice, even if it doesn't make the temperature any warmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is hump day, the day of the work week that means the middle, and get past that day, and 2 more work days.  Hello Wednesday.  Hey Keisha.  Camel is cold today.
> 
> With that, need tea.  Lots of tea.


now i know what my next snow sculpture will be!


----------



## buckeev

Beautimus day here! One of those CoC photo opp days. We do get them occasionally.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, how did the home inspection turn out?
Hope no surprises and it passed with no check marks

You’ll be heading south again!
You’ll have sunshine and lollipops soon 

No ice in Orlando 



Buckeev, you recover from the weather and house damages ?

Still wishing your spring trip can be a go!_


----------



## buckeev

It's all Peachy Keen over here. My dear bride and I were discussing how to proceed with Cuz's house. In the extremely unlikely event that the freakin' house leveling folks ever get THAT done! I can't find lower cabinets to match the existing, still almost brand new upper cabinets in the kitchen. The company discontinued them. Grrrrrrr.

I WILL get to Orlando again!


----------



## macraven

_Yes you will !!


And how sweet it will be in the sunshine state for you and your family _


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## KStarfish82

And I just got puked on...

He always seems to just finish up a bottle and then decides to go #2....but he doesn't know which way to push...


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> And I just got puked on...
> 
> He always seems to just finish up a bottle and then decides to go #2....but he doesn't know which way to push...



Hope you`re asleep now KFish.........

Buckeev........continued good wishes..........you deserve a lovely trip......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And it`s Thursday...........

Janet hope things went well with the house........it`s a real gem!! 

Had a little 24 hour bug yesterday.....all chilly and shivery......but went to bed and DH brought me hot drinks and paracetemol........works a dream.......Think I got too cold when we went up to wholesale butcher place in the morning........it was perishing. Today isn't much warmer.....

Will go out this afternoon grocery shopping....this morning I`m cooking down Pork in 3 slow cookers and some in the Aga.....will shred and freeze into pulled pork tonight......smells gorgeous already........

Have a great Thursday...........

Hope StL is doing ok......been a while since he stopped by..........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, puking Charlie.  Hope you are resting now, and all cleaned up, Kfish.  

Ah, Schumi, glad you feel better.  Cold weather can make you feel cold no matter what you are wearing.  We are slightly better today.  At freezing instead of teen digit temperatures.  No matter, we'll see these teens once again soon.

Buckeev.  Pick a different color and hope all goes well with cuz's house.  Hey, countdown that trip.   I hope you get to go this time.

Charade, Tink, Robo, and coffee homies, good morning!

Mac, good morning!

Schumi, I hope you've had your morning tea.  I'll be drinking mine soon.














Well, throw back for me, 26 years ago, today, we started happily ever after.  No anniversary dinner for us, he has to work.  But, we both decided to have a late lunch together tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Keisha, how did the home inspection turn out?
> Hope no surprises and it passed with no check marks
> 
> You’ll be heading south again!
> You’ll have sunshine and lollipops soon
> 
> No ice in Orlando
> 
> 
> 
> Buckeev, you recover from the weather and house damages ?
> 
> Still wishing your spring trip can be a go!_



Lol u been 'round the block, they word those home inspections so a skittish buyer can go running into the night easily over a minor issue.  There were a few but they do add up, playing the game asking seller to handle. I'd like to see our plumber check the vent/chimney on the franklin stove.  Don't want to mess with C02

Keep the candy, I'll take the sun tho! Froze my tush off few weeks ago @ DC just wearing a vest.  U can bet ur sweet bippy I'll squeeze my fat tush into the wetsuit this time 



schumigirl said:


> And it`s Thursday...........
> 
> Janet hope things went well with the house........it`s a real gem!!
> 
> Had a little 24 hour bug yesterday.....all chilly and shivery......but went to bed and DH brought me hot drinks and paracetemol........works a dream.......Think I got too cold when we went up to wholesale butcher place in the morning........it was perishing. Today isn't much warmer.....
> 
> Will go out this afternoon grocery shopping....this morning I`m cooking down Pork in 3 slow cookers and some in the Aga.....will shred and freeze into pulled pork tonight......smells gorgeous already........
> 
> Have a great Thursday...........
> 
> Hope StL is doing ok......been a while since he stopped by..........



Glad it didn't turn out to be the flu.  They say 5% of population here have it.  Going to try not to breathe too deeply when getting stitches removed today haha.  Hope it peaks before we fly on 13th = nasty Petri dish of a plane, worry for GD.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a lovely day Lynne........


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne -


----------



## macraven

_Happy anniversary Lynne
You can celebrate tomorrow and today 

I missed the 2:00 feeding and clean up this morning Kfish

Will be around for tonight’s post from you

Count down begins for Keisha!

Schumi is the only person in retirement that still keeps a busy schedule 
And she still irons which is amazing for me

Robo hope your back feels 100% better 

Homies ....hope all have a good day
Check in when you can_


----------



## schumigirl

Our lovely, dull, grey and cold weather this morning.............








6 weeks today.........hopefully this........


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, these experts don't make things easy to understand at times Keisha......glad your boy has you to keep him right........and yep, I thought I was in for the flu last night.......seems even colder today!!! Oh yeah, planes are little ovens for germs........hope GD and all of you avoid the lergy....... this next trip has come around quickly!!!! 

mac....I think I inherited my fondness for ironing from my mum. She taught me young.......and yes, now that we are both officially retired we are so busy........although technically I`ve been retired for years.........is lady of leisure a job title?????  I`m very good at it apparently..........


Just come back in from grocery shopping......it is perishing out there!!! I`m in for the rest of the day and night........snow predicted this weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the anniversary wishes Keisha, Mac and Schumi,

Well, spirit day today, so hoagies and pizza for lunch.  Tastycakes for dessert.  Yum.  Ha, kids will be starved for dinner and I'll be like, eh, ate too much for lunch.

Yeah Keisha, CO2 is not fun to mess with at all.  Here's hoping the chimney and all will be fine, or fixed before buying.  Houses.  Probably the biggest purchase most have made.

Lady of Leisure is surely a job.  Heck, Mac and Keisha both are excelling at as well.  Me, well, maybe a part time one.  

Yay for countdowns.  We have none at the moment.  But that's okay, I'm good at both quick and long term countdowns.  I want to go for a Spring trip one day.  Have never done one, as only time we can presently go, is over Easter break.  Eh, while we brave Christmas crowds, we stay longer than we would for Easter.  

Time is crawling.  

Man, if this town wins, there will be so much celebrating.  I sorta remember the town red, when the World Series trophy came to town.  I will watch the crowds from the sofa.  And maybe break out that wine we got as a present.


----------



## Chuckers

Happy Anniversay, @Lynne G !!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## tink1957

Happy Anniversary Lynne and Mr Lynne  

Hope your guys win this Sunday...can't stand the other team that shall not be named...guess I'm still hurting after last year.

I'm a lady of leisure today...debating on doing chores or just relaxing in front of the tv 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

_Must be lunch hour, more homies are posting

Lynne thought you had a fall trip this year?
Since you will celebrate a date late for your anniversary, hope jewelry is involved for you!

Tink, day off?
Hell no on the vote to do chores
Tv day all the way

Marathon still going for Law and Order show 

I spied our chuckers sneaking in
He sure has been quiet
But that happens to me too when first returning from a sweet vacation

Maybe the roommates are on their trip now

I’m sure Schumi will be here when she finishes her ironing 

Kfish gets a break today 
Think she is registering the firstborn for kindergarten 
And little britches might be napping 
Middle little son probably trying to wake up baby....


Where are monyk, charade, Robo, Buckeev, Keisha, tinyD, wag man, etc

Brain dull now and can’t remember all my “kids” names at the moment _


----------



## macraven

_Scratch Janet off that list, remember she brought the camel to us today_


----------



## Lynne G

Was hoping for a fall trip Mac.  Still waiting for RPR to have a better rate than I am willing to book at right now. Also waiting to see what SW fares will be.


----------



## schumigirl

I’m here........all ironing finished by 10.30 this morning.........

Just finished dinner.........full up!  Pork I’ve been cooking all day has been shredded and now waiting bbq sauce draped over it that has been simmering for a couple of hours.........will then freeze it.........should keep us going a while.......

Lazy night ahead..............one friend called me a couple of hours ago and asked if I wanted to go to a keep fit class with her........That gave us a good giggle..........told her to enjoy it. 

Have a couple of episodes of The Blacklist to watch and few other things.......


----------



## macraven

_Gotcha
SW only goes up to sept 28 right now

Book rpr or whatever now as some dates are not available for 4-5 days straight 
You can always cancel or modify

I booked water view at rpr last December for this year fall trip
Smsm rates were at $217 weekdays 
Week end has the additional bump up

Before I came to this thread, was looking at rates for my dates (booked trip)
Saw they are at $280 but that was rack rate

I have a two week stay and some of my nights had nothing open two days back 
Probably cancelllations happened today as all nights are bookable

If I had a short stay assume would be easy to book up into August _


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re asleep now KFish.........



Got back to bed around 3:00ish



Lynne G said:


> Aww, puking Charlie.  Hope you are resting now, and all cleaned up, Kfish.



Yea, he was OK....but I had to clean up a bit....fun fun fun!



macraven said:


> _I missed the 2:00 feeding and clean up this morning Kfish
> 
> Will be around for tonight’s post from you_



Yes, you did!  Maybe I'll see you tonight!



macraven said:


> _Kfish gets a break today
> Think she is registering the firstborn for kindergarten
> And little britches might be napping
> Middle little son probably trying to wake up baby...._



No break here....trying to fill out the 10 different sheets for Kindergarten registration, then going on a scavenger hunt to get all of the paperwork the requires (deeds, bills, birth certificates)

Charlie is sleeping now, but was up most of the morning.

Lucas is also sleeping but should be getting up soon.

Chris will be home from school soon....gotta get me game face on lol


----------



## Charade67

I’m at work with a crappy data connection. I’ll try to post later tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Home today, taking a quick break from cleaning to eat. Couldn't figure out why I felt awful until I remembered that I'd only had coffee this am...Sheets changed, bathrooms scrubbed, floors mopped-only have some loads of laundry to finish and vacuum.  DH was gone this am so I did get lots done...but I discovered showtunes are both a great music to clean to and not so good to clean to (I want to stop and belt out the songs -distraction city LOLOL!). I must see Wicked someday as I LOVE the music. And I now have Greatest Showman songs memorized.

Had to take truck back in today-took it in couple days ago to check radiator after my "leak". No issues, refilled. BUT now the heat didn't work again-seems they clogged the lines when cleaning the radiator, those same lines I had them clean a few weeks back to get heater working. To say I was aggravated is mild. DH handled it as he knew I was ticked. They didn't charge for the work this visit!

Swim practice tonight and my turn to drive, bringing stuff in for hospitality room for coaches too. Then working it tomorrow. In-laws return from their 3 week stay in Mexico tomorrow too, and oldest kid coming home tonight.

Think I am going to shun super bowl parties this year and just be a hermit  

Chickens not happy about cold weather turn. Like I can control weather like I control the treats??

Happy Anniversary Lynne!!!

Back to the cleaning...


----------



## keishashadow

Back home, hit the outlets and grocery store. Traumatized from stitch removal, going to order Chinese and call it a day



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the anniversary wishes Keisha, Mac and Schumi,
> 
> Well, spirit day today, so hoagies and pizza for lunch.  Tastycakes for dessert.  Yum.  Ha, kids will be starved for dinner and I'll be like, eh, ate too much for lunch.
> 
> Yeah Keisha, CO2 is not fun to mess with at all.  Here's hoping the chimney and all will be fine, or fixed before buying.  Houses.  Probably the biggest purchase most have made.
> 
> Lady of Leisure is surely a job.  Heck, Mac and Keisha both are excelling at as well.  Me, well, maybe a part time one.
> 
> Yay for countdowns.  We have none at the moment.  But that's okay, I'm good at both quick and long term countdowns.  I want to go for a Spring trip one day.  Have never done one, as only time we can presently go, is over Easter break.  Eh, while we brave Christmas crowds, we stay longer than we would for Easter.
> 
> Time is crawling.
> 
> Man, if this town wins, there will be so much celebrating.  I sorta remember the town red, when the World Series trophy came to town.  I will watch the crowds from the sofa.  And maybe break out that wine we got as a present.



I prefer 'kept woman'



schumigirl said:


> I’m here........all ironing finished by 10.30 this morning.........
> 
> Just finished dinner.........full up!  Pork I’ve been cooking all day has been shredded and now waiting bbq sauce draped over it that has been simmering for a couple of hours.........will then freeze it.........should keep us going a while.......
> 
> Lazy night ahead..............one friend called me a couple of hours ago and asked if I wanted to go to a keep fit class with her........That gave us a good giggle..........told her to enjoy it.
> 
> Have a couple of episodes of The Blacklist to watch and few other things.......



By chance saw first issue this week about a fire bug. OMG is it always so violent?  Certainly kept my interest 



Monykalyn said:


> Home today, taking a quick break from cleaning to eat. Couldn't figure out why I felt awful until I remembered that I'd only had coffee this am...Sheets changed, bathrooms scrubbed, floors mopped-only have some loads of laundry to finish and vacuum.  DH was gone this am so I did get lots done...but I discovered showtunes are both a great music to clean to and not so good to clean to (I want to stop and belt out the songs -distraction city LOLOL!). I must see Wicked someday as I LOVE the music. And I now have Greatest Showman songs memorized.
> 
> Had to take truck back in today-took it in couple days ago to check radiator after my "leak". No issues, refilled. BUT now the heat didn't work again-seems they clogged the lines when cleaning the radiator, those same lines I had them clean a few weeks back to get heater working. To say I was aggravated is mild. DH handled it as he knew I was ticked. They didn't charge for the work this visit!
> 
> Swim practice tonight and my turn to drive, bringing stuff in for hospitality room for coaches too. Then working it tomorrow. In-laws return from their 3 week stay in Mexico tomorrow too, and oldest kid coming home tonight.
> 
> Think I am going to shun super bowl parties this year and just be a hermit
> 
> Chickens not happy about cold weather turn. Like I can control weather like I control the treats??
> 
> Happy Anniversary Lynne!!!
> 
> Back to the cleaning...



I may need a nap after reading that day


----------



## Robo56

Howdy Sans family 

In my room on the heating pad. I’am heading back home tomorrow in am. Did venture into park this am, did get as far as Super Hero Island then turned back. Back is better and pain improving.

Schumi hope you are feeling better soon.

Your grass still looks green in your neck of the woods.

I think you will have good weather for your stay in March if it’s as warm as it was last year. Today was very nice and sunny. Day started off cool, but warmed up nicely to 73.

People were in the pool today. Volcano Bay opened back up again after being closed for past couple of days do to cool weather.

Moon last night was pretty, but did not look blue or blood red 





Happy Anniversary Lynne to you and your Mr



Hey! Mac  I’am glad I made my ressie for fall too in December.

Keisha hope you have recovered from your kitty allergy episode.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha sounds like you need your rest after your stitch removal trauma and shopping. Hope everything heals up soon 

Saw on news last night areas of Florida are being hit hard with Flu. Some lady on boat over to park this morning had terrible cough. She was not covering  her mouth or putting her mouth in her shirt to contain her  germs.

I ask her nicely to cover mouth because she was contaminating the whole boat. She got mad. Some people are pretty inconsiderate. Then on the way back to Resort another lady got on the boat coughing too. As my niece wood say “what the farts is wrong with people”....LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

Today is going to be one of those days I wish we still had our spa hot tub. Glass of wine, cool clear weather...currently at swim practice for next hour and half.  Not worth it to drive home and back _.  _Good thing DH doesn't read the boards because he'd be spending my Universal ticket money on a new spa 

Robo- I'm tired of people just coughing like the whole world deserves to be spit upon too! Good for you for saying something!  I'm not a huge germaphobe but that is a pet peeve of mine!


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Today is going to be one of those days I wish we still had our spa hot tub. Glass of wine, cool clear weather...currently at swim practice for next hour and half.  Not worth it to drive home and back _.  _Good thing DH doesn't read the boards because he'd be spending my Universal ticket money on a new spa
> 
> Robo- I'm tired of people just coughing like the whole world deserves to be spit upon too! Good for you for saying something!  I'm not a huge germaphobe but that is a pet peeve of mine!




Yep, you don’t want to give up up your Universal ticket money for sure.

I just think some folks don’t think about being considerate or they just don’t care. There were elderly people and little  children on the boat this morning. These are the very ones who are at increased risk of catching her cooties.....and I will have to admit I don’t want to catch a cough with what’s going on with my back.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Home today, taking a quick break from cleaning to eat. Couldn't figure out why I felt awful until I remembered that I'd only had coffee this am...Sheets changed, bathrooms scrubbed, floors mopped-only have some loads of laundry to finish and vacuum.


 

Do you hire out?


----------



## macraven

_Robo enjoy your last night at uo

Safe travels for when you are returning home 


Hoping your back pain has stopped so you can do the drive_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......ouchy!!!! Hope you enjoyed the Chinese food though.......always a nice treat!! Yes, The Blacklist is quite violent at times.........I got a bit bored last season as they were dragging out some stories, just get to the point already.......but this season is a good one........love James Spader.......strangely used to hate watching anything with him in it........but appreciate him now.........

Robo, nice picture........I’m with you on the germs......and don’t think twice about telling folks to cover their mouth.....there’s no need to share germs with everyone. I have offered people a hanky if they are sniffing so bad......another pet hate.........once we even moved tables at dinner one night as the guy beside us was sniffing in such a gross way......no way could we have sat there and listened. In that case when they don’t care......I don’t care if it appears rude..........some people have no manners. 

Yes, our grass in this country never loses it’s green colour in the winter........we’re a very damp country in general.......occasionally in a very rare heat wave it might go a bit yellow if you don’t get the sprinklers on it......but men go to the moon rarer than that happens here........hope you’ve had a blast and the back is better too........



Doesn’t seem to be so cold this morning........going out for a couple of bits we forgot yesterday.......printer paper for one........always seem to run out of that and printer ink.......

Time for breakfast..........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning.  

Safe travel Robo.  Hope your back is much better.

Yeah, people are rude and do not care about others.  I hear coughing in public areas and it does make me annoyed.  We definitely have the flu here.  One of my brothers had it.  He is fine now, but I stayed far away when he had it.


----------



## Monykalyn

Found this from one of my favorite sights-bout sums it up for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> In my room on the heating pad. I’am heading back home tomorrow in am. Did venture into park this am, did get as far as Super Hero Island then turned back. Back is better and pain improving.
> 
> Schumi hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Your grass still looks green in your neck of the woods.
> 
> I think you will have good weather for your stay in March if it’s as warm as it was last year. Today was very nice and sunny. Day started off cool, but warmed up nicely to 73.
> 
> People were in the pool today. Volcano Bay opened back up again after being closed for past couple of days do to cool weather.
> 
> Moon last night was pretty, but did not look blue or blood red
> 
> 
> View attachment 299644
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Lynne to you and your Mr
> 
> View attachment 299640
> 
> Hey! Mac  I’am glad I made my ressie for fall too in December.
> 
> Keisha hope you have recovered from your kitty allergy episode.



That is such a shame re the back holding you back. Awkward phrasing lol sentiment is there.  Last thing you want to deal with on a trip.

One thing good about the crisp, cold air up north in the winter is just a few minutes of it will clear your head. Akin to an ice cold shower.  Do know that it tended to aggravate my kids juvie asthma though at times.  Glad they outgrew it.



Robo56 said:


> Keisha sounds like you need your rest after your stitch removal trauma and shopping. Hope everything heals up soon
> 
> Saw on news last night areas of Florida are being hit hard with Flu. Some lady on boat over to park this morning had terrible cough. She was not covering  her mouth or putting her mouth in her shirt to contain her  germs.
> 
> I ask her nicely to cover mouth because she was contaminating the whole boat. She got mad. Some people are pretty inconsiderate. Then on the way back to Resort another lady got on the boat coughing too. As my niece wood say “what the farts is wrong with people”....LOL



When u have to tell a grownup to cover their mouth, probably a lost cause but I applaud you for trying to edumucate her dim butt.  I'd like to think the fellow passengers cheered. Had a woman comment recently when I did the into the elbow cough thing.  Said she had never seen it.  Um ok, then, she lives in a cave lol?

Yes, I will soldier on with the trauma of my stitch removal.  Hahahaha. Feels so good, itching was driving me mad(er)

Apologies to Chucker who may be a fan of that dern NE team, but the world may very well go off it's axis on Sunday, when everyone in Pittsburgh (and many other burgs) are rooting for the Eagles!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

Not sure i can bring myself to sing your anthem lol, but this made me shed a (good) tear when i saw the look on Mr Gary's face when he realized what was going on


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, snow and below freezing.  Slippery conditions on both roads and sidewalks.  Eek, wind chill is 6.

I was thinking Mexican, but DH mentioned burger place.  Burger and unlimited fries sound good to be.  

Sun is starting to come out, big fluffy clouds only showing some sun brightness and blue sky.

 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Lynne G

That was nice of families to send Mr. Gary.  Funny it got a National news story.

Football fever is in high gear everywhere. Green town.  And a hehe, Keisha.  Older one has a Big Ben jersey but no Eagles jersey.  Has both cities hockey jerseys too.  

Sigh.  Teen.  Texted me she wanted to go to friend’s house after school.  Asked when she would be home, said table of us want to go out.  That may mean the DH or older one taxi will do the pick up. I will be snuggling a throw and a cup of tea tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I feel like I’m a week behind even though I think I only missed a day or two. We are still not certain what the weather will be like this weekend. The latest I heard is we may get 2 inches of snow or none at all. I went to the grocery today just to be on the safe side. We have been eating out a lot lately because of Barnum rehearsals.

Wow, I typed that first paragraph an hour ago then promptly fell asleep.

Schumi - Glad to hear your illness was brief. Sometimes I wish I could just hibernate until Spring.

Lynne - Happy belated anniversary.

Tink - I’m with you. I can’t stand that football team either. I may not even watch this year.

Kfish - 10 sheets for Kindergarten registration? I don’t remember it being that bad. Then again, it was a long time ago.

MonyK - I got lucky and got to see Wicked when B and I went to NYC summer  of 2016.  We went with a group of Girl Scouts, so the show choice was theirs. I’m just happy the majority picked Wicked. I really enjoyed it. I need to download The Geatest Showman soundtrack. I don’t have any songs memorized yet, but if I keep going to B’s theater rehearsals I will have some songs from Barnum memorized soon.

Robo - I absolutely hate to see people coughing and sneezing in public with out even attempting to cover. I’ve had clients call in sick on their appointment days and then say “But I think I will be okay to come in today.”  No. Just stay home and keep it to yourself. I promise you that you will not be charged a missed appointment fee. 

Now that I am awake I suppose I should do some house cleaning. I don’t know how this place gets so messy with only 3 people who are hardly ever at home.


----------



## macraven

_Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?_



I probably won't be watching, but I'm planning chili for Sunday dinner.


----------



## macraven

_I watch it for the commercials and the half time entertainment 

Mr Mac watches it for the game_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?_


We'll be grilling some wings.  Various chips and dips, celery and carrot sticks etc.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans crew .

I made the drive home and I'am officially out of the Universal bubble of happiness I love so much, but its nice to be home.

Had a lovely stay at the Resorts even with the back issue. Was nice to revisit RPR after not being there in years. The new room decorations and furnishings are very nice. The staff were awesome. Then I went to my favorite home Resort PBH I was greeted so nicely by the staff, they are a wonderful awesome group there. They are always so welcoming and rooms are beautiful. I also enjoyed my stay at SF staff are awesome there and the rooms are beautiful. I have to say all the staff at the  PBH, RPR and SF are all great......I have never stayed at Cabana Bay before, but if the staff there are anything like the others they have to be great too I'am sure.

They are really making progress on the new hotel Adventura.....at least on the outside.

Now I will be plotting my next stay with the grandchildren as soon as I know if they are going to make grandson make up his missed days of school from the snow and ice on Spring break or at the end of the year.



macraven said:


> Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?



I had bought snacks for Superbowl before I left for trip up to Universal. So freezer is full of fun options.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?_



I breathe football, the commercials take it to another level for me., wings, hot sausage, fries, nachos, dip & veggies, cheese & cracker tray


----------



## Robo56

Who is the halftime entertainment?


----------



## Lynne G

Robo56 said:


> Who is the halftime entertainment?



Timberlake.


----------



## Lynne G

Probably pizza.  Popcorn maybe too.  Ice cream maybe as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans crew .
> 
> I made the drive home and I'am officially out of the Universal bubble of happiness I love so much, but its nice to be home.
> 
> Had a lovely stay at the Resorts even with the back issue. Was nice to revisit RPR after not being there in years. The new room decorations and furnishings are very nice. The staff were awesome. Then I went to my favorite home Resort PBH I was greeted so nicely by the staff, they are a wonderful awesome group there. They are always so welcoming and rooms are beautiful. I also enjoyed my stay at SF staff are awesome there and the rooms are beautiful. I have to say all the staff at the  PBH, RPR and SF are all great......I have never stayed at Cabana Bay before, but if the staff there are anything like the others they have to be great too I'am sure.
> 
> They are really making progress on the new hotel Adventura.....at least on the outside.
> 
> Now I will be plotting my next stay with the grandchildren as soon as I know if they are going to make grandson make up his missed days of school from the snow and ice on Spring break or at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought snacks for Superbowl before I left for trip up to Universal. So freezer is full of fun options.



Glad to hear you had such a lovely time.........always good to hear........Aventura is somewhere I’ll go and have a look at and enjoy a rooftop cocktail......been keeping an eye on developments on a twitter website......looks good! 


American Football isn’t our thing at all.......never really took off here in any great shakes........although even real UK football isn’t our thing either.........motor sports all the way.........although Janet’s house always sounds like a fun place to be anytime.........so I could be persuaded to enjoy the sports........


Had a lovely day today........had lunch out with my husband, little bit of fancy cushion shopping and then popped in to visit some friends.........ended up with a few cocktails and snacks........always nice! 

Having a little pink gin cocktail and actually found something decent to watch on tv.......little bit spooky for a bbc production...........

Hope everyone’s good........


----------



## buckeev

There's another Bowl Game? 

I'm waiting for BASEBALL season!!!


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Timberlake.


 I wonder if he will have Janet on as a surprise...and maybe another wardrobe "malfunction"


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> American Football isn’t our thing at all.......never really took off here in any great shakes........although even real UK football isn’t our thing either.........motor sports all the way.........although Janet’s house always sounds like a fun place to be anytime.........so I could be persuaded to enjoy the sports........



For many it’s mostly about the food and commercials.  My Bible study class at my church usually has a Super Bowl party, but not this year.   I’m not certain, but I think it’s because one of our regular hosts has been having some health problems recently and probably just doesn’t feel up to having so many people over.  Last week one of our friends mentioned that he and his wife were having some people over and they may or may not watch the game, but there would be food involved. I later asked dh if that was supposed to be an invitation. They guy never actually asked us if we wanted to come over. Oh well, if we get snow we won’t be going anywhere anyway.


----------



## Charade67

wagman67 said:


> I wonder if he will have Janet on as a surprise...and maybe another wardrobe "malfunction"



 I somehow managed to miss that. I think I was arguing with a child at the time.


----------



## Lynne G

wagman67 said:


> I wonder if he will have Janet on as a surprise...and maybe another wardrobe "malfunction"




I think he said no Janet or NSYNC either.  I think that halftime peep show will always be talked about.  This is the third time he has gotten the halftime spot.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Friday evening!  Just put Charlie down...let's hope he goes til at least 1 am.

I enjoy the Super Bowl even though I'm not really a fan of either team...but it would be nice to see Tom Brady lose.  My boys keep me busy so I don't have the time to pay attention to the commercials.  But let's hope for some good numbers, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, hope he sleeps to 2 am Kfish.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well we may need a sweet Charlie picture update soon . I actually didn't mind the 2 am feeds when they got a wee bit older (and slept from 9p-7a with only one 2 am feeding). I enjoyed the quiet time with them and watching them breathe lol! 

Friday swim meet over- and kid shaved five second off her 100 freestyle time. She will be moving up a few heats with that time now. She was ecstatic to end the season with a new personal best record even if it doesn't qualify her for finals tomorrow. Coach was pleased with her swim too.  



macraven said:


> _Is everyone doing pizza / wings for the super bowl game?_


Probably nachos and a few dips. Couple invites to go out or over to friends places but as I don't care about either team I'd rather be at home where I can do other stuff with game on in background.



buckeev said:


> There's another Bowl Game?
> 
> I'm waiting for BASEBALL season!!!


Yes! Go Cardinals!! which also means spring (yay!) and garden season!


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> Aww, hope he sleeps to 2 am Kfish.



Made it to 1... that's about four hours from his last feeding so not bad.



Monykalyn said:


> Well we may need a sweet Charlie picture update soon . I actually didn't mind the 2 am feeds when they got a wee bit older (and slept from 9p-7a with only one 2 am feeding). I enjoyed the quiet time with them and watching them breathe lol!
> 
> Friday swim meet over- and kid shaved five second off her 100 freestyle time. She will be moving up a few heats with that time now. She was ecstatic to end the season with a new personal best record even if it doesn't qualify her for finals tomorrow. Coach was pleased with her swim too.



I agree Mony even though I feel like a Zombie for the rest of the day.  

Btw - my husband and I were competitive swimmers all the way through college.  What was her time for the 100 free?


----------



## macraven

_Kfish 
So Charlie waited 4 hours for his bottle 
His schedule is good now 

See you again in 4 hours_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Saturday again.........

Got a very early rude awakening this morning........6am the smoke alarm on the top landing went off........all 3 of came running out and looked bewildered........must have been the battery.......anyone see the episode of Friends with Phoebe and the smoke detector??? That was us.......

Thankfully it stopped eventually..........got back to sleep with one eye open.......such a wake up isn't recommended.........

Broadband going off, guy is here to "sort" the issue........we`ll see.........


----------



## schumigirl

That was quick.........fixed issue and gone.........

Some nice sounding plans for Superbowl......always love to hear the food plans more.........

buckeev.....I know even less about Baseball than I do American Football!!! We`re patiently awaiting the new F1 season......although they've altered the rules and challenges so much it`s not really the same anymore........we miss F1 of a good few years back..........

mac.......hope you were sleeping this morning when I didn't see you online........and KFish too must have been sleeping........

MonyK.......congrats to DD on her achievements.........well done!!!


Today is a lazy day for sure.........few pink gin cocktails too many and not much sleep........not a hangover, I never drink that much.......but, feeling a little tired! 

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## KStarfish82

So the next feeding was at 5:45....not too bad.  Wish I could get him out though...just too cold.  And to top it off, a student in Chris's class was diagnosed with the flu so we are watching him like hawks and keeping him away from Charlie.  

Less than two weeks til Florida!


----------



## macraven

_For some reason I thought today was Sunday when I woke up

Must have been the dream I had


Is it Charlie time yet?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Lazy saturday here too Schumi. Those Memes made me snort coffee   Got out of bed long enough to start coffee and get a cup, decided to crawl back under covers with laptop. Slept in too. 
Got to do a grocery run eventually. Maybe a movie.


KStarfish82 said:


> Made it to 1... that's about four hours from his last feeding so not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Mony even though I feel like a Zombie for the rest of the day.
> 
> Btw - my husband and I were competitive swimmers all the way through college.  What was her time for the 100 free?


She went from 1:22 to 1:17. This is her second year on the team and never swam competitively before.

Possible snow tomorrow and tuesday-bleh.


----------



## Lynne G

Lazy Saturday for us.  English football viewing and getting ready to do some errands.

Made a huge plateful of pancakes.  They were tasty.

Guess I will have to wait to hear of Charlie’s 2 pm feeding.  Nice he goes in 4 hour shifts for now.  Hopefully extending to 5 in the next week.  New moms never get much sleep the first month.

Schumi, hope your internet issue gets resolved and you have uninterrupted broadband now.

MonyK, congratulations to the swimmer.  I also swam competitively when I was younger too, then became a lifeguard when I was 16.  Neither of my kids have interest in competing, they both can swim well and little one likes it more than older one.  I am hoping little one gets her lifeguard license next year.  Not a bad thing to have, and our local pools pay well.

Eh, ready to bundle up and find my sunglasses.  Nippy cool, but hey we see the sun and blue skies.

Saturday it is, enjoy and have a lovely day.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Is it Charlie time yet?_



I left Charlie with my parents because we took Chris to a Home Depot workshop to make a little craft.  Then we left him with my Mom to go to Olive Garden (mom doesn't eat Italian food) for the Never Ending Classics.  



Monykalyn said:


> She went from 1:22 to 1:17. This is her second year on the team and never swam competitively before.



That's great!  How old is she?  I was a butterflyer and a distance freestyler.  My husband was a breastroker and an IMer.  My three boys are destined for the pool....just need one more to complete the relay team.  



Lynne G said:


> Guess I will have to wait to hear of Charlie’s 2 pm feeding.  Nice he goes in 4 hour shifts for now.  Hopefully extending to 5 in the next week.  New moms never get much sleep the first month.



He is sleeping now...he is getting between 4-5 ounces a feeding so hopefully he will continue to hold out longer.  We shall see!

Have to post a new pic soon....still have not figured out how to directly post it here, just the link. If anyone can give me tips, let me know!


----------



## schumigirl

KFish, upload your pictures to a hosting site like Smugmug or similar......it’s really easy that way. Some do it direct from pics on computer. It tells you how to do it on the tech help site.......I’m rubbish at giving descriptions how to do it........but it’s fairly easy........

MonyK.......hope you enjoyed your late sleep......it’s always nice to do that........

Yes mac......Saturday all day today........

Thanks Lynne......Internet seems to be sorted now.......for now.......not convinced. It’s really fast, just goes off now and again when they fiddle with it..........annoying. 



Been raining all day today, just looked out and there’s sleety hailstones coming in from the sea........cold. Nice day to be staying in all day actually.........

And I have a cold. Me and my big mouth......said to my physio the other day I hadn’t had a real cold for a few years.......she was getting over a bad one. So I think she passed it on......sore throat, feeling tired and can’t be  bothered.........lots of hot drinks with honey and lemon in. 

Although I did manage to book The Palm at HRH for our March trip...............me that never books or plans anything...... well, one booking doesn’t make me a planner......... 

House is really warm, I have real winter jammies on and cuddled on sofa with a fleecy throw over me.......Tom is bringing me another tea right now.......he has wine.......lol........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone .

Lazy afternoon here to today. Has been cloudy and windy all day.

Schumi have Tom add a nice shot of bourbon in your tea to go with your honey and lemon. Will warm your bones. Nothing like a little spirit medicinal to cure what ails you. Mummy dust being sent for quick recovery.

Lynne pancakes sound yummy.



KStarfish82 said:


> I left Charlie with my parents because we took Chris to a Home Depot workshop to make a little craft. Then we left him with my Mom to go to Olive Garden (mom doesn't eat Italian food) for the Never Ending Classics.



So sweet of your family to help out with Charlie so you can get out.

Kfish if you have an IPhone I can help. Take your picture, it will go into your camera roll, get on the web from you phone, sign into disboards, go to upload a File on bottom right of screen page, then choose photo library, camera roll, touch picture you want, it will put a check mark on picture, then hit done in upper right corner, it will then load your picture at bottom of page and just it full image and wala a full picture of Charlie for us to see. If you attempt to take photos with your camera sideways as opposed to straight up and down it says the photos are to large and won't post. Hope this helps if you have an IPhone. This also works the same way from your IPad.




keishashadow said:


> I breathe football, the commercials take it to another level for me., wings, hot sausage, fries, nachos, dip & veggies, cheese & cracker tray



Wow, that's a Super Bowl Spread. I do like the commercials. The Doritos one comes to mind.


----------



## Charade67

I am having a semi lazy Saturday. I’ve done a little bit of cleaning, but not much. I need to vacuum, but dh is taking a nap in the living room. I am listening to the sounds of the clarinet coming from downstairs. B has a district concert assessment coming up the first weekend in  march. We are hoping it won’t conflict with opening night of Barnum.

Buckeev - I prefer baseball over football. I grew up watching the Atlanta Braves. I miss the days when we could watch the games on TBS almost every night.

MonyK - Congrats to your daughter. I guess I’m in the minority here. I never learned to swim.  I actually have a bit of a fear of water. B loves to swim, but has never  done it competitively. 

Schumi - It seems like smoke alarm batteries die at the worst possible times. I remember having to replace one after midnight. Thankfully the grocery store is open 24 hours. 

Lynne - Pancakes sound really good. I seem to be incapable of making them though. B has offered to try sometime. I’d like to get a griddle, but right now I just don’t have the storage space. 

Now we are waiting to see what weather tomorrow brings. Last I hear it is supposed to start as snow, turn to sleet, and then to rain. I don’t know if we will have church services or not.


----------



## Monykalyn

Schumi hope you feel better soon! Good excuse to drink lots of tea with honey and lemon though...mmmm.

Kstarfish-my swimmer is 15. She is a high school sophomore (she started early). She definitely prefers freestyle! Hoping she makes it on a relay team next season-will really need to keep up her swimming this summer if that is what she wants...

Pancakes sound yummy. Pulled the stack of waffles out of freezer from last time I made a batch. Subbing a small bit of whole wheat flour instead of all white flour helps to crisp them up in the toaster I find.

Grocery shopping today was survival of the fittest! Way worse than Thanksgiving week in Florida! Oh well-done now. Tacos/nachos for dinner tonight. Think I am gonna get it done now and keep in crockpot to stay hot til everyone wants to eat...


----------



## Squirlz

The strangest thing happened today; we walked to one of our favorite restaurants to get wet burritos.  Less than 2 minutes after we got there a couple who are dear friends from 20 miles away walked in!  They had never even been there before, she got a gift card for Christmas.  Such an incredible coincidence.  

So Justin Timberlake?  I'll be able to watch halftime with the sound on for once.


----------



## Lynne G

That is cool Squirlz.  Nice to see friends when you do not expect it.

Schumi, I hope you feel much better.  Colds are no fun.  Keep drinking tea and get a good night sleep.

And with that,

 

My kids said lights out.  Um, ready me too.   I will leave the light on for Mac and Kfish.


----------



## macraven

_Some one wake Charlie up
I’m not staying up to 2:00 tonight
Been a long day here for me

Night Lynne 

Schumi hope you are feeling better

Squrlz what a nice surprise to see your friends there at dinner time !_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Lynne G

Sunday greetings!


 

I.think I am more excited about the puppy bowl than the super bowl.


Hehe, even our churches have signs.  And last night, all town bridges and high rises had green lights.

How is Mother Nature cheering?  Snow, then periods of heavy rain (chucking down English style) then mores snow, before ending around midnight. 

No matter, Fly Eagles Fly!


----------



## Lynne G

I am almost ready for my second cup.  Shh, kids are still asleep.  Well, maybe not little Charlie.


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning Homies!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne . Morning Mac 

I have a big mug of coffee this morning. Supposed to be 82 here today, but it’s cloudy.

Everyone is looking forward to the Super Bowl this evening. Son called last night and told me what they were having for Super Bowl snacks. If I wasn’t 975 miles away I would be at their house......yum.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  We woke up to a tiny bit of snow this morning. Not even enough to call a dusting. It quickly turned into freezing rain, and then just regular rain. 
I ended up taking a 3 hour nap this afternoon. I guess I really needed some sleep.

Tonight we watched a little bit of the Puppy Bowl and then put on a movie. I guess I’ll watch commercials online. 

Congrats to the Eagles!


----------



## macraven

Who besides Lynne and Janet  is dancing right now ?


----------



## macraven

_Kfish... is it Charlie time yet?_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish... is it Charlie time yet?_



Trying to get a burp out now.  He's grunting away so either he is trying to work one out or he is prepping for another diaper change.

Well seems like Chris is in the clear for the flu but Lucas is fighting something.  Slight fever, runny nose, congestion, a bit lethargic.....  I have no idea where he could have picked it up because he really hasn't been out.  Now I have to keep him away from Charlie...

Congrats to the Eagles!  Not a fan but I hate the Patriots...


----------



## macraven

_Hope Lucas is not coming down with a bug

You’ll be juggling your time more if he is sick

Littles always want mom when they are sick

Yea I was hoping for an eagle win as not fond of the Patriots

Mr Mac and I watched the game in different rooms
He likes the Patriots_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Hope Lucas is not coming down with a bug
> 
> You’ll be juggling your time more if he is sick
> 
> Littles always want mom when they are sick
> 
> Yea I was hoping for an eagle win as not fond of the Patriots
> 
> Mr Mac and I watched the game in different rooms
> He likes the Patriots_



Up with Charlie....2 am on the dot.  All my boys are mommy's boys... so they cling to me no matter what.


----------



## macraven

_Mine were mama boys when they were 
little

2 of the 4 still are mama boys
Lol

Hope all is quiet at your house now and you and Charlie are snoozing _


----------



## schumigirl

Hope Lucas is better today KFish.......it’s awful as an adult with a cold, but for little guys it’s worse! They don’t really know what’s wrong with them..........


Yep, had a cold last few days...........headachy, achy and cough.......very lethargic.....DH has been fabulous as always, bringing me honey, ginger and lemon teas all day.....he knows just how I like it made.......and cold and flu tablets.....they do help........found them worse than useless with real flu, but for a cold they can help........

Spent all day in bed yesterday, and may do the same today although I think I feel better, just not back to normal......whatever that is.........

Ready for cuppa and some toast I think............


Hey mac.......saw you pop in there..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  

Little one was bouncing.  We had to holler to turn off screen more than once.  Then, my neighbors, some very close, set off fireworks.  Even the train honked its horns, as well as other traffic.  Annoyingly, each time they scored too, there was some fireworks and honking.  Hey I wanted to get to bed right after.  But, excitement in the air.

Ah, with Charade.  We had snow, then freezing rain, than snow yesterday.

Went below freezing last night, and just around freezing this morning, and popsicle car today.  A good tug on the door, then scraper and defroster on high.  You'd think I'd be slow, as many accident reports on the radio.  Oops, yeah, don't go flying around a curve.  Thankfully, had lots of room, and only a short slide.  On the straight away, crunchy road.  Now is the time to put windshield wiper fluid in.  Wet roads mean you wan to be the lead car.  

Pretty medium pink band as the sun was rising.  Will have sun today, even with the wonderful 33 high temperature.

Schumi, I hope you feel better today.  Yes, drugs and tea are good for a cold.  I find it takes about a week to get over a "normal" cold.  

Kfish, oh no, sick toddler.  I hope he's feeling better today.  Guess Charlie has been fed, and is enjoying some cuddling.  









Yes, it is time for tea.  Have a lovely Monday homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay Eagles win! Behind on This is Us so DVR'd it. Snow yesterday ~couple inches but enough to make roads terrible and bad accidents all along hwy 44 across the state. Went to see Greatest Showman in the morning (again for us girls-boys first time) and when we came out was snowing,  oldest DD had to get back to college.  She took her time and made it fine but called a couple times about all the cars off in ditch.
Kids kept asking if school would be closed today. I really didn't think they call off school but around 9pm got the call. Another snow day and more icky stuff expected tomorrow. At this rate they'll be still in school in June and we'd miss part of vacation! Grrrr.
Debating on whether coffee is worth getting out of bed for, or just going back to sleep...


----------



## macraven

_Coffee is always worth it monyk_


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> I think he said no Janet or NSYNC either.  I think that halftime peep show will always be talked about.  This is the third time he has gotten the halftime spot.



TMZ had clip last week of Joey Fatone arriving in town, I had high hopes.  Thought JT slayed it but the soundman was hit or miss for some reason

Is Phillie still standing lol?  Congrats!



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon everyone .
> 
> Lazy afternoon here to today. Has been cloudy and windy all day.
> 
> Schumi have Tom add a nice shot of bourbon in your tea to go with your honey and lemon. Will warm your bones. Nothing like a little spirit medicinal to cure what ails you. Mummy dust being sent for quick recovery.
> 
> Lynne pancakes sound yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet of your family to help out with Charlie so you can get out.
> 
> Kfish if you have an IPhone I can help. Take your picture, it will go into your camera roll, get on the web from you phone, sign into disboards, go to upload a File on bottom right of screen page, then choose photo library, camera roll, touch picture you want, it will put a check mark on picture, then hit done in upper right corner, it will then load your picture at bottom of page and just it full image and wala a full picture of Charlie for us to see. If you attempt to take photos with your camera sideways as opposed to straight up and down it says the photos are to large and won't post. Hope this helps if you have an IPhone. This also works the same way from your IPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a Super Bowl Spread. I do like the commercials. The Doritos one comes to mind.



For some reason that never worked for me, always get error message the file is too large.  

Spent better part of down time this weekend uploading everything off my ipad to smugmug.  Still have albums on desktop but getting there.

My iphone still under warranty but it’s been freezing, no call feature, running slow.  Didn’t really improve opening up a lot of free data.

Upgraded ipad to IOS 11 last night.  Seems to be running ok, slight learning curve.  However, everyone I know who upgraded their phones to it say they wish they didn’t

Know if i take phone to apple store first thing they’ll say is to upload it and come back, just hate to make it worse before I leave.

Anyone running IOS11 on iphone here?


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, my phone's on IOS 11.25.  I haven't had any issues so far.  I think it updated to the most recent a few days ago.  Yeah, sometimes from both my phone and ipad say too large when I try to upload to the DIS.  I just then crop it, and usually it's fine.  If I have trouble, little one usually fixes it for me. 

Philly is still standing too.  Last night:  2 stolen, but 1 recovered quickly, police horses, car turned over, traffic lights down, hotel's huge awning down, and some criminal looting.  I think our police chief said it best.  No one was killed.

I actually enjoyed the game, win or even if we lost.  It was a shoot out, nail biting to the end, and to me, that's a good, close game. 

Sun is out, but that nice brisk wind is making me chilly.  Heck, the windows have been whistling most of the day so far. 

Our very early morning Wednesday into mid morning Wednesday will be snow and sleet, then slowly turning into rain later in the day.  Oh joy.  I hope closings or late arrivals. 

I need tea.  Off to find some.


----------



## macraven

Keisha I have not upgraded as I forgot my pw


----------



## KStarfish82

Charlie is already learning to escape from Chris


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the picture Kfish.  Very cute kids.  That shot reminds me so much of when my Chris with his baby sister. We took a very similar picture.

So quiet a night.  Guess all are worn out from all the celebrations last night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Aahh look at the sweet boys!
My boy is gonna be a stinky teen soon enough. Sometimes he remembers his Axe body wash 

Roads clear but cold and now a fine freezing mist. Managed to get the egg from coop before it froze. Should have taken a pic of chickens when I opened door to coop- if looks could hurt I'd be in trouble. They sure don't like snow-don't blame them. Every once in awhile I look at nutrition jobs in a tropical climate...


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Lynne and Mony!

Up for the 2 am feeding....


----------



## macraven

I’m here

You give him the bottle and I’ll burp him


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely picture KFish..........Chris looks so much his daddy now! 

Lynne, yes, drugs and tea have helped........it is just a cold so hopefully by the weekend I’ll be back to Normal....I’m a better patient than I am nursemaid though.......lol.......


Think I missed the early birds mac and KFish pthis morning.........son left for office at 6.45am.........and I decided to go back to bed........haven’t done that in a long time! And woke up at 11.30am.............can’t believe both of us slept for so long...........

So, brunch it is then.......although it really is almost lunchtime.........and it’s snowing. It was forecast but always hope they’re wrong......

Time for tablets and tea.........and food!


----------



## Lynne G

A cotton candy horizon today.  Puffy light pink.  Must be raspberry flavored.  Cool though, 29 out.  But sun will be here, and the day will be clear of all the ick coming late tonight.

Oh Mac, a hehe,






One of these days, I'd like to see the Dark Side's Parade.  Oh well, for now, just enjoy hearing and seeing other homies' fun.

Little one was hankering for tacos yesterday, so that's what was for dinner.  I have no idea what is for dinner tonight.  Maybe burgers. 

Afternoon Schumi.  Sometimes your body needs that longer sleep.  Hope your brunch was lush, and hope you're over your cold by the end of the week.  Tea for me too, ready for another cup.

Guess Charlie already had his early morning meal. 

MonyK, I bet those chickens were none too happy with the snow.  I have yet to hear our neighbor's chickens.  I don't think they like the cold or the icy rain and snow we had the other day.  We get round 2 tomorrow.  Snow, then ice, then maybe heavy rain, or mix, and sleet instead.  All will determined how far we go above freezing. 

With that, I need tea.  All you coffee homies, drink up, it's chilly today.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne I really love all those cat pictures!

Mardi Gras kitty is adorable 



Schumi 
Stay healthy and stay indoors 



To both you homies_


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Sun is shining this morning, but was 59. It has been a strange winter so far this year here in Florida. Last winter was warmer I think. The pool in our community is down for refurbishment for 3 weeks. So no aqua therapy exercise for back.

Schumi sending Mummy dust your way for full recovery.

Mac hope you are doing well and still on the mend.

Keisha hope the incision is healing. I know you all were celebrating with The Eagles Super Bowl win.

Kfish what a beautiful picture of your little fella's.




Monykalyn said:


> Friday swim meet over- and kid shaved five second off her 100 freestyle time. She will be moving up a few heats with that time now. She was ecstatic to end the season with a new personal best record even if it doesn't qualify her for finals tomorrow. Coach was pleased with her swim too.



Monyk congratulations to your daughter on her season ending accomplishment in her freestyle time.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> .and it’s snowing. It was forecast but always hope they’re wrong.


Me too!! And we are supposed to get freezing rain tonight-bleh



Robo56 said:


> Monyk congratulations to your daughter on her season ending accomplishment in her freestyle time


THank you!


At least I got early start today in my brand new home. Sitting in a light filled dining room all to myself. Right across street from middle kids high school so she got a ride today. Lunch today is smothered chicken, mashed cauliflower and roasted veg-it is pretty good!
2 travel mugs of coffee gone-had to take all my coffee with me today to get middle to school on time.

aah quick lunch and back to work!


----------



## macraven

Who beside Keisha is going to get the snow and cold?
Lynne?
Monyk, are you Missouri?
Some parts I saw in the weather channel you will have the sleet
Ugh

Think that is worse than snow

My area is fine
Now raised up to 56
(60’s for weekend)

And great chance of rain tonight and tomorrow night

We need it!


----------



## buckeev

Who else is "Under-the-weather" today? 
I have way 2 much 2 do 2 be sick again!
 You "OK" Schumster?

Howdy Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

Me, Mac.  We get a combo of snow and sleet then heavy rain as we get closer to 38.  Cold, icky day.  Cross those kitty toes that we have a day off or at least a 4 or so hour delay.  I have no issue driving in snow.  Icy road, rather not, particularly when it is hovering around freezing.


----------



## Monykalyn

We are due for rain, freezing rain and snow. Is it spring yet? Kids are already asking if they'll get tomorrow off too lol! I think they could have gone Monday with a late start - but our district doesn't have a late start policy.

Need to close the girls into the coop so they stay warm....

Stay safe and warm for his of us getting more old man winter sshtuff​


----------



## KStarfish82

Thank you for all the compliments on the boys!

Charlie is 3 weeks old today and filling out 3 month old clothing 

Due for some snow here...but only a coating to two inches.


----------



## macraven

_Baby Charlie is really growing fast!
3 weeks old today 

Mine were all littles until they started 6th and 7th grade

They wore size 4T when starting first grade


Will we be seeing you here at 2 am?

_


----------



## macraven

_It’s 1:30
Where’s Waldo?




Wait, I mean where’s Charlie..._


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Who else is "Under-the-weather" today?
> I have way 2 much 2 do 2 be sick again!
> You "OK" Schumster?
> 
> Howdy Mac.



I’m ok thanks buckeev........ my poor husband has been taking good care of me.......I’m a bit pathetic when I have a cold........ and really that’s all it is, but it can make you feel so bad.......

Hope you don’t get sick again........you need a break from such stuff..........look forward to seeing you post when you have another trip planned......and can take!!!



Up and have to go out this morning.......appointment with our financial guy........Tom and him sit and plot and plan for the next year......I just smile and sign where I have to........

And it’s Wednesday.........no night out with friend tonight........it’ll be jammies and hot tea again.......

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi Shumi!  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi Shumi!  Hope you are feeling better!



Thanks KFish.........not too bad, least I can get up and around......so many have had it much worse........

Hope you’re good too and you get to sleep soon once little one is all settled.......


----------



## macraven

Think I just got shunned 


Lol


Sat up this evening on Charlie watch
Came back to check on the baby before calling it a night


----------



## macraven

Hey Schumi girl......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hey Schumi girl......





Hope by now you’re in bed snoozing happily away..........

Just had breakfast.........

Hot breakfast tea with honey lemon and ginger too.........lush! 

Might be freezing outside but it’s a beautiful looking day......sun is shining..........


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Think I just got shunned
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sat up this evening on Charlie watch
> Came back to check on the baby before calling it a night



You're welcome to him any time you want to come get him!


----------



## Lynne G

--- Camels?  Ding, Ding, Ding Keisha.  Ah yes, it is Wednesday.  Hump day indeed.  I am so ready for the week-end.

Well, no snow, yet.  Ping, Ping, Ping.  What's that sound on the windows?  Temperature is 31.  Oh yes, freezing rain instead to start the day.  Joy.  Scrape ice off windows, then defroster on high, and enough traffic for a not too slippery road.  It better get at least 5 or 6 more degrees soon.  I'd feel better if it was still raining.  Told older one to be careful.  And to leave a few minutes to clear the car.  HeHe, lots of salt on the sidewalk.  Have to stomp my shoes on the mat.  Hate tracking that stuff in.

Morning homies!  

I guess Charlie, mister 3 weeks now, probably got his morning bottle. Glad to hear he's growing fast.  My youngest great niece turned 7 months old this week, and she's in 18 month clothes.  Guess big kids are being born.  LOL

Buckeev,  oh no, get better fast.  Sending mummy dust.

Glad you had your cup of tea, and enjoying the sunny day Schumi.  We have gray in store for our day.  That, and lots of icy wet.  At least the storm will be a one day hit.  Then it's just cold, and windy.  Wind chills in the 20's are predicted for the parade tomorrow.  I'll be watching the highlights on the news.  No need for me to stand in that for hours.

With that I need tea as well.  It's dark, wet, and cold.  Sigh, lots of tea today.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lots of coffee for me. Thankfully the ice/sleet missed us (SW MO macraven) so the highways should be clear. Freezing rain during morning or evening commute is the worst Lynne-be careful!

Glad to hear you are on the mend Schumi- hope others who have this crud are as well.

Started rereading Wrinkle in Time again- not sure how that's gonna translate to a movie but we will see...

And off to Joplin-bout an hour away-just long enough to listen to a dis podcast


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear the bad weather missed you MonyK, safe travels.

I think I read Wrinkle in Time long ago, not sure if I want to see the movie of it or not.  I'm trying to get little one to come with me to see any  movie.  No current ones seem to interest her.  Older one is waiting to see Black Panther.  I may go to see that one too.

More tea.   Later.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Glad to hear our Carole is on the mend and hope buck and everyone else who is feeling puny gets better soon.

I'm just sitting here in the candlelight waiting for our power to be restored after thunderstorms came through this morning.  Yesterday it hit 70 so this is the price we pay for the beautiful day.

I think I  might read a wrinkle in time before we see the movie...I  may or may not have read it in the past ...my old brain plays tricks on me sometimes 

Happy camel day to all


----------



## macraven

_Long day for me again
Think we will go out for dinner tonight instead of hitting a grocery store and cooking this evening 


Since my surgery been doing blood work and hope I finally pass.......lol
Today’s draw was ....ouchie!

No rain here as predicted 
Temps are rising soon will be upper 60’s and almost 70

Main reason I moved South was to avoid ice, sleet, frigid temps and snow


For the homies North of me, hope your weather warms up and no more ice storms_


----------



## Lynne G

Rain is still falling.  But, ice is gone.  Here is hoping most of the wet is gone by morning, as below freezing tonight, as another arctic blast will blow the clouds out to sea, meaning clearing skies and dropping temperature.

Well, DH will sleep in his office and little one went over her friend’s house.  DH to not fight with the crowds to get to work tomorrow and little one is going to the parade with her friend’s family.  She better get some good pictures.  Me, lucky that traffic not where I go, and will see highlights online from local stations.  

Quiet night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Snow mostly melted except in shadows-with high in 50's to near 60 on Friday-then wintry mix Saturday and Sunday. Chickens tired of being in coop and braved the snow to get to sunny part of yard. Well except the diva. She will try to get someone to get her -must have worked- Came home to her napping on my chair, with DD on couch doing homework.  

Soccer tonight. DH was supposed to take him but got stuck in walk through and meeting for chili cook off. Just got my team names yesterday and need to have contacted them by Friday. Was going to do that tonight -so either I'm up late now or attempt tomorrow...they have to have their bean order in by then (free beans). But I think all my teams were there last few years so they should know the drill.

Is it really only Wednesday?

Oldest DD finally advanced to web interview and now has phone interview the 16th- she's hoping for the internship in Disneyland this summer. For summer alumni program. not sure what she'll do if offered back at Florida instead...


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, my cousin just posted on Facebook a YouTube of a kid getting chased by a rooster.  Yep, when we were young, my uncle had a farm, and yep, roosters would chase us.  That, and the goats would try to knock you over.  It was where we got the first dog I remember.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Who beside Keisha is going to get the snow and cold?
> Lynne?
> Monyk, are you Missouri?
> Some parts I saw in the weather channel you will have the sleet
> Ugh
> 
> Think that is worse than snow
> 
> My area is fine
> Now raised up to 56
> (60’s for weekend)
> 
> And great chance of rain tonight and tomorrow night
> 
> We need it!


We're being warned of "the biggest Winter storm of the season" for tomorrow.  Of course this is the same station that predicted a dusting last Sunday and then we got a foot of snow.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you don’t get blasted again

Just looked at a pic you showed on last snow 

Hope no one gets blasted with cold, ice, snow 



Hey it’s 2:00.....where’s Waldo/Charlie?_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>


Missed you again
At the rate I’m going, I could be here at 6
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, weather forecasts can sometimes be unbelievably wrong..........if they predict the apocalypse we know it’s going to be pleasantly warm..........

Hope all don’t get it too bad........

MonyK, good luck for your DD that she gets what she wants to do..........


Still working on this cold.........but, managing to sleep which helps. 

And now I’m starving which is a good sign..........chicken soup for lunch.......and maybe a donut my husband picked up for me this morning.......

Cold here but snow is gone again, just a damp cold........not pleasant. 

But.........33 days till we leave for overnight at airport..........

Have a great Thursday


----------



## tink1957

Love the diva pic monyk...looks like she's enjoying a glass of wine and watching tv


----------



## macraven

_Agree Tink

I looked at the picture twice until I realized it was the grand hen just sitting in the couch like she belongs there 

I am guessing they don’t eat a lot of fried chicken 

Growing up, the parental units raised chickens 
Us kids would gather the eggs from their nests
The day the parents decided to get rid of them and their coops, was when I stopped eating much chicken _


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Love the diva pic monyk...looks like she's enjoying a glass of wine and watching tv



_You mean she isn’t?_


----------



## Lynne G

Spoiled hen.  MonyK, she's a lucky lady.  LOL 

Hope little guppy's bottle is done, and mom's got a break.

Morning Tink! Hope you are having a nice cup of coffee so far.  Maybe lucky too, and have breakfast made by DD.

Schumi, yep, we have not so nice cold now too.  Not as damp as I thought it would be.  Lots of rain yesterday.  Glad to hear you got a better night's sleep.  I hope you are over your cold quick.  Oooh, donut.  That sounds good with my tea, that is almost ready. 

Ah, 26, with a feels like (wind chill) 11.  Per our weather guy, flat out windy, and warning, between the high rise buildings, it will be a wind tunnel.   to those waiting for the parade in the city today.  Oh that's right, one of them will be little one.










Per traffic guy, at 5:15 am today, some of the train stations had crowds that did not get on the train.  Train left at maximum capacity.  Why my DH slept in his office last night.  Hi early morning train is never full. 

Per traffic girl, oh my.  Her starting remark on the traffic entering the city. 

But, the clouds are clearing, the horizon is bright, a pale, washed out pink.  Local channel showed a beautiful sunrise over the city.  HeHe, might have seen some green on that horizon.

Yay!  Parking lot looks like a holiday Friday.  Yeah, I am lucky.  Though had to yank the car door open, and peek out the front windshield.  Not scraping, but hurry up defroster.  Oh, looking kinda shiny, is that ice?  Why yes it is.  Roads mostly did a good job drying out.  Thankful, was not near the accidents where the roads were a bit icy.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.  Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

_Morning Lynne!

Now I understand why your spouse slept at his office last night!

Though you two had a spat yesterday so he stayed there _


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Morning Lynne!
> 
> Now I understand why your spouse slept at his office last night!
> 
> Though you two had a spat yesterday so he stayed there _



HeHe, when we don't see eye to eye, which is not very often, never go to bed mad at each other.  Hope you are feeling better and not in pain.  Hope you did get a passing score on blood tests the other day.


----------



## Robo56

Morning  everyone. Sun is shining and coffee is good.

Monykalyn love the chicken photo. 

Sending hugs  and get well thoughts to all who are sick.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo.  Nice you also have a sunny day, even if our temperatures are 40 or so degrees apart.  Keep that good coffee flowing.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha I have not upgraded as I forgot my pw





KStarfish82 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _It’s 1:30
> Where’s Waldo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I mean where’s Charlie..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was dinner out?
> 
> KFed Heck i’m impressed the boys are color coordinated, bonus points for Star Wars
> 
> Yesterday was awful weather wise here.  Like Tink we lost power, multiple times.  Longest for an hour plus = to no heat.  Layers of ice/snow/ice etc brought down power lines.  Light snow now & bulk of next system supposed to just ding us on this weekend.  Stay north!
> 
> Started sniffling & tummy issues tuesday.  Zicam’d myself silly, just seems to be a bug vs the dreaded flu, phew!
> 
> Thrilled my back has completely healed, now no worries hitting the pool/DC up next week.  Know they keep a good eye on them as to chemicals but have heard my share of creepy stories things people catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the bad weather missed you MonyK, safe travels.
> 
> I think I read Wrinkle in Time long ago, not sure if I want to see the movie of it or not.  I'm trying to get little one to come with me to see any  movie.  No current ones seem to interest her.  Older one is waiting to see Black Panther.  I may go to see that one too.
> 
> More tea.   Later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have the boxed set awaiting me.  Figure an easy enough read as young adult books.
> 
> 
> 
> tink1957 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone
> 
> Glad to hear our Carole is on the mend and hope buck and everyone else who is feeling puny gets better soon.
> 
> I'm just sitting here in the candlelight waiting for our power to be restored after thunderstorms came through this morning.  Yesterday it hit 70 so this is the price we pay for the beautiful day.
> 
> I think I  might read a wrinkle in time before we see the movie...I  may or may not have read it in the past ...my old brain plays tricks on me sometimes
> 
> Happy camel day to all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it before the movie, the excerpt i read on amazon was good though.
Click to expand...


----------



## wagman67

Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear the bad weather missed you MonyK, safe travels.
> 
> I think I read Wrinkle in Time long ago, not sure if I want to see the movie of it or not.  I'm trying to get little one to come with me to see any  movie.  No current ones seem to interest her.  Older one is waiting to see Black Panther.  I may go to see that one too.
> 
> More tea.   Later.



Yeah...I am looking forward to Black Panther, which looks awesome...not so much Wrinkle in Time...I'm sure I will watch it, so may be surprised.


----------



## wagman67

Squirlz said:


> We're being warned of "the biggest Winter storm of the season" for tomorrow.  Of course this is the same station that predicted a dusting last Sunday and then we got a foot of snow.



Yeah, it's gotta be nice to have a job, where you can be wrong 100% of the time, and still have the job.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _You mean she isn’t?_


Maybe not the wine, but she has helped herself to apple juice kids leave in cups. and she has been known to sneak in open doors (door on lower level screen door doesn't always shut all the way), hop up stairs and settle herself in sunny patch in front of TV-happened a few times this summer and no one even realized she was inside. She doesn't usually poo in house though. I think if we had a box with kitty litter we could train her...



wagman67 said:


> Yeah...I am looking forward to Black Panther, which looks awesome...not so much Wrinkle in Time...I'm sure I will watch it, so may be surprised.


Ditto. I love WiT book but just can't see how that will translate to book. We will see. Reminds me we need to get Black Panther tickets to fancy theater so we can get good seats!

Flu has quarantined a 1/3 of building of NH I am in today. Mask on when I have to leave office. This season is far from over!


----------



## Lynne G

Little one is somewhere in that crowd.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 301096
> 
> Little one is somewhere in that crowd.



LOL


----------



## schumigirl

That is a crowd Lynne!! Hope she’s wrapped up warm.......

MonyK........I’d walk about wearing a mask to avoid all the germs folks are coughing up.........so many bugs going around here........Aussie flu is still being talked about.......any kind of flu is not great. 



Feeling so much better tonight........thank goodness! Had a lovely glass of wine from a bottle one of our groups sent us to taste test.........it was ok. 

It is so cold still here.........not America cold, but cold for us........pretty miserable outside, but lovely and cozy in the house. Watching Lethal Weapon on tv........still such a good movie! 

Won’t be up late tonight........but do plan to go out in the morning for a few things.......but planning a quiet weekend..........

Nearly bedtime here.........


----------



## buckeev

Much better today *THANKS!*...(Good thing...I'm kind getting tired of watching "Monk" and "Psych"...)



macraven said:


> _Morning Lynne!
> 
> *Now I understand why your spouse slept at his office last night!
> 
> Though you two had a spat yesterday so he stayed there* _



Hah...When we have a spat, sleeping at "The Office" doesn't create any NEAR enuff of a barrier! It's 15 feet from my home...to my shop!  Saves on gas though!


So... The house leveling folks just finished getting Cuz's house "squared up" on its foundation...Even raised it a little bit. Wrote them a big fat check, all-the-while thinkin'.."Dang, I could do a really nice week or two in O-Town for this $!"

Gonna give it a "few weeks" to settle in the ground and then start working on the inside. Also, gonna need to figure out how-in-the-world I'm gonna put the siding back on...

Fried "Fresh" Tilapia and "Lobster Cakes" for supper. (I like to use ""s and ()s...)


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev
If you lived closer we could do the barn raising event with you

_

_Homies.....
Supper at Buckeev’s tonight _


----------



## Lynne G

From little one. Took her over an hour to board the train home.

All are glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## macraven

_Talked to son who lives in Chicago 
More snow has started and all together total could be 14” for him


Told him he could always move south_

_
Getting closer to Charlie time _


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Looks like I’ve fallen nearly a week behind. Trying to juggle B’s activities is making me tired. I will be glad when Barnum is over. Earlier this week I thought I was gettting sick, but I think it was just something I ate. Right now I can hear B coughing and sneezing. She insists that she feels fine. I can’t help but feel concerned. It seems like every day someone I know has been diagnosed with flu. 
This weekend she is supposed to participate in what her band teacher calls Concert assessment boot camp. Friday from 4-8 and Saturday 9-3 the bands practice their music for district assessment which is held in March. 

I have a busy day tomorrow. Dh and I are trading cars for the day so I can take his to get his state inspection.  Then I’m driving out to our Girl Scout shop (an hour away) to purchase some items. B has some cookie money (in the form  of a voucher) that expires at the end of march. There is nothing in the council shop that she wants and no upcoming events to pay for. If she does’t spend the money it goes back to council. She decided she would rather use the money to buy some supplies for some scouts who are in financial need. I’m going to pick up some uniform pieces and drop them off with a troop leader. While in Roanoke I may do a little shopping too. 

I am starting to doze off. I will see you all in the morning.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, you have raised a caring and fine daughter !
That has to touch your heart (and ours) for wanting to help the other scouts with the uniform pieces_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

You deserve a real treat buckeev......you really do, you`ve been a real star with the help you've been giving.....

Lynne hope daughter made it home safely......eventually!!!! That looks far too cold for me........



We have rain.......lots of rain. And it`s cold out there......sea looks incredibly rough too. 

So, waiting till this afternoon before going out......but we spent the morning so far ordering wine from different companies!!! Nice way to pass the morning....think we`re going to need a bigger wine room  (big walk in store room really)

Need to think about lunch soon.......

Have a great Friday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are feeling better Buckeev.  Also happy to read Cuz's house is starting to come back to life.  Very nice of you to open your checkbook for family.  Heck, around here, we have a barn raising.  Put out the call, and have a house raising.  At least you can per-build the walls, and then stand them up.  Dry wall can be quick if lots of hands.  

  Afternoon Schumi.  Yep, little one came home safely.  Took her over 2 hours, that generally takes around 45 minutes.  She looked like an Eskimo.  Don't blame her, it was cold, and brisk wind all day.  Nice you ordered more wine, and had a lovely lunch.  Hopefully you are feeling better too, and had more than soup for lunch today. Hope you don't get too wet going out later today. 

Per miss weather lady, will be warmer today.  Yeah, 24 out is not warmer to me.  Well, I guess since the wind has died down, it's not as cold.  Sigh.  Yes it is. We get some more sun, then the clouds come dashing in this afternoon, and give us a rainy, and very rainy week-end.  

Mac, I am lucky, that clipper giving snow to the lake areas didn't slide South enough, so no snow for us.  Rain is coming from the South, so, no icy rain, almost tropical.  Close to 50 by Sunday.

Charade, you have been busy.  See, that's why little one hopefully gets her license next month.  No more mom taxi.  I hope B does well at the Concert Boot Camp.  Spring soccer is slowly coming to life.  Now, paying for gym time that's in addition to club fee, though carpoooling helps the mom taxi, so there's that.  At least practices are close, though the one is a little over a half hour away.  I hate week day evening stuff.  

Aww, Kfish, hope little guppy is getting a bigger stomach to let you sleep some more.  Hope you get a nice mid-day nap.  Just think, at the end of summer, you'll have one is school.  House may be slightly less noisy when Chris is in class.

With that,  .  The week-end is so ready to be here, even if it's weather for ducks.   I think DH has to work early morning, I may sleep in.  I'm feeling a soreness in my throat again, and nose seems to be getting congested.  Older one said his chest hurts.  Sick bay I think.  Drugs and more drugs.  I hope he took something.  Sometimes a cold sets off his asthma, so he's even more miserable if it does. I'm already drugged up.  I do not want to be sick.  And yes, Charade, the flu is still prevalent around here.  I hope none of what we are feeling is the flu.


----------



## macraven

_Sending Lynne Mummy Dust so she stays healthy 


No one wants to be sick on weekends 

(Work week is the time to be sick)_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh no Lynne.......more sore throats is not what you want........hope everyone avoids it again......yep, flu is still everywhere here too.......and most I think are really bad colds if our doctors office today was anything to go by......saw the nurse today for yearly check and her and the doctors are fed up with folks with colds turning up claiming to be flu!! I wish I had a Michael Jackson mask on today........

mac..........



Had nice afternoon doing a bit of shopping.......then came home to prepare for a visit from some firemen!!  Who doesn’t love a nice fireman........

Our local service come out to do fire and safety checks and install new smoke and CO2 detectors for free........nice service they provide...........and yes, they were lovely.......except one of them was a girl.......lol......but she was so nice.......so, hopefully fully back up and running with detectors again throughout the house.......

Tonight is glass of wine and a movie.......

Lazy day tomorrow waiting for wine delivery and maybe some housework.........maybe.......

Have a great Friday night........


----------



## Charade67

Errands are all completed. The car has been inspected, Girl Scout uniforms purchased and delivered, and miscellaneous items purchased from Walmart. I am now home coloring my gray hair.

B was feeling fine when she woke up this morning.I gues he coughing and sneezing was just allergies. I’ve noticed that I have become a little more sniffly lately too.

Schumi - Talking about ordering wine makes me think of the previous owner of my house. I think she had some sort of automatic shipment set up with a winery. They twice tried to deliver here after we moved in. I can’t imagine moving and not having your wine forwarded.

Lynne - Well wishes to you and prayers that it is not the flu. 


Hmm...slow day today. I hope everyone is feeling okay.


----------



## macraven

_I’m invisible today
Hahahaha_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m invisible today
> Hahahaha_



Hey I saw ya.........and waved........


We are watching Sleepless in Seattle..........again! I do love this movie...........I think the wine helps Tom watch it, or so he says 

Although sitting and plotting where we fancy going in next years trips.........Orlando of course as we couldn’t imagine not going there a few times........but including a couple of new cities too.....loads of time to plan..........

Can’t imagine not noticing a wine delivery has gone amiss..........


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Friday everyone!  Getting Charlie ready for his first night feeding...


----------



## macraven

_See you back here for the 2:00 bottle

I’m sure he is back asleep by now


Is your other little doing better now?
Feeling better I hope _


----------



## Monykalyn

Has this been the longest week ever?
Major migraine at work today, dosed caffeine and made it home but felt awful-think it is the crummy front bringing in freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Can feel meds wearing off, but I am bored...was supposed to go see amazing musician with friends (if you ever see Shaun Munday out in your area -GO see him. He could be a national treasure but he chooses to be low profile-does play in Nashville and Memphis a fair bit.) DH went but I decided to not risk worsening headache.

Started sneezing on way home but that stopped. So ready for spring. Chickens were so happy to dig in my garden and get dust baths-they had headed out early this am before I left work, nice warm day today.

Dog had dental surgery wednesday and had to stay overnight at vet. Bill is in "OUCH" territory. Cutting into my universal ticket money again...

Bed is calling. Not sure how sleep will go - may be up with Charlie


----------



## macraven

Monyk
The weekend will be needed for that long week you have gone through

It’s your turn tonight to burp Charlie
He should be up soon


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Saturday!!!

MonyK...hope you feel better again too.......migraines are truly awful!

mac........ Wasn't up early enough to see if you were around this morning........


We have a pretty mixed day so far.....early rain and wind followed by some sunshine but not a nice day at all.......perfect day to stay in.

Wine is being delivered around lunchtime.......won`t break into it that early though.......

Housework done........DH bought himself a new steam cleaning system........he is cleaning everything that doesn't move right now........not complaining though........

Making two different curries for dinner tonight and a few sides.........should be nice! DS is having pizza as he doesn't really like curry, especially how hot we like them.......

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no MonyK.  I hope you are feeling better.  Migraines are not good at all.  Have not heard of that musician, if he is country, we are not big country music fans.

Hope wine was delivered and will be enjoyed tonight Schumi.

Guppy feeding is probably scheduled for his later morning bottle.  Hope all are well in the Kfish home.

Mac, hope you are feeling good.  Hope those cats are behaving.

Saturday, and lazy day for us. Yay!  DH decided to telecommute, so he is home and will do some errands for me later today.  Enjoying tea and some eggs and toast on the couch.  It is raining. Nice amount, 2 to 3 inches of rain by Monday morning.  Soggy weekend.

Have a fun weekend homies!  Wake up, the day is ready for you.


----------



## Monykalyn

Woke up and no headache so Yay! Coffee in hand. Chickens let out to scratch before freezing rain hits. 


Lynne G said:


> Oh no MonyK. I hope you are feeling better. Migraines are not good at all. Have not heard of that musician, if he is country, we are not big country music fans.


He's more jazz/blues genre.  Acoustic and just great to listen to-he's also a sweet guy. 

Lazy day here too. With the nasty weather forecasted won't be going anywhere. Thinking of making bolognese for dinner -since it takes hours to really cook and be good this will be a good day for it.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, I do like some of that kind of music.  Nice he stays local.

Ah, prom dress shopping is starting.  Oh my.  At least she has shoes.  Remark when looking at some dresses,  oh some cost less than my shoes.  Sigh.  Even on clearance, those shoes were pricey, but at least I got them on clearance.  Good buy though, as I have seen them at full price in other stores.  Have set a limit on dress, as I know she will need alterations as she has that height challenge I do.  Even with those sky high heels. 

May have to get off the sofa.  At least I am done my tea.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It’s a gloomy, rainy day today. I just want to go back to bed. I almost overslept this morning, but thankfully woke up in time to get B to band rehearsal.  I saw my auto mechanic when I dropped her off at school. he took one look at my new car and said, “Well, I guess I won’t be seeing you any time soon.”

Today I need to do some house cleaning and work on tax preparation. I have a stack of medical bills that I need to organize.


----------



## Charade67

Prom....ugh! B doesn’t have a date yet. She actually asked a boy last night, but he is already going with someone else. She is much braver than I was at that age.


----------



## macraven

_Rainy weekend for me

We need all the rain we can get as still have drought conditions _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Rainy weekend for me
> 
> We need all the rain we can get as still have drought conditions _



Hope the rain helps some.........the grass is so pretty when it’s full and lush........

We don’t get many droughts in the UK........1976 was the last really big drought over here ..........I was 8/9 and remember that summer as being so special.........innocent days where you could wander around to the beach on your own with a group of friends, being gone all day and no one worried about you.........they knew you were fine........anyone over a certain age remembers the summer of 1976. Gosh I sound old! 

Both curries and sides were delicious and hot ........we are now like beached whales laying along both settees in the back sitting room..........bigger tv is in here and we plan to watch a movie.........when one of us can be bothered to get up and move..........

Wine is poured though.........


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta or pizza? 
 Little one is a pasta fan.

Older one is not feeling well, took a nap, more drugs, and at least he is civil.  LoL.  big baby when sick.  Me, still sore throat, but drugs seem to be keeping it from getting worse. 

I think I would rather have pizza.  Not sure older one vote.  I may be the veto.  

Success, beautiful dress, and since it was the last one, was marked down 75 off.  Score. Now, have to see if it can be shortened some and straps tightened. She really likes the color and I do too.

Off to figure out dinner.  It will not be anywhere as lush or hot as Schumi had.

Then, which movie?


----------



## schumigirl

Pizza over pasta anyday.........

Glad you got dress sorted for your daughter Lynne........such a big thing. What colour is it? 

Don’t bother watching the CHiPS 2017 movie......truly awful.........nothing like the much loved tv show of the 80’s.......ended up watching a hookie copy of The Greatest Showman........what a movie that was! I didn’t expect to love it as much as I did.......fabulous movie....although.......Hugh Jackman  .....can’t go wrong........


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Success, beautiful dress, and since it was the last one, was marked down 75 off. Score. Now, have to see if it can be shortened some and straps tightened. She really likes the color and I do too.


 That is always a score when you can get a dress with lots money saved. My DD had to custom order her dress a couple years ago - the trials and tribulations of a super tall thin female.

Listened to Greatest Showman soundtrack again while I cleaned. Son said he wants to see it again...he decided to have friend over. 
Pasta tonight for us as big pot of bolognese bubbling away-on its last round of being simmered back down to thick sauce.

Roads getting pretty bad with the buildup of ice coating. Glad we don't have anywhere to go now. DH helped a friend and his girlfriend move some stuff to storage, said roads are getting slick everywhere.


----------



## macraven

I’m doing leftovers for Mr Mac
Pizza bread for me

Simple dinner tonight 

Heavy rain now and will stay home rest of tonight

Warm rain as it is holding at 55 now
When rain is over this weekend, supposed to be in high 60’s and up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m doing leftovers for Mr Mac
> Pizza bread for me
> 
> Simple dinner tonight
> 
> Heavy rain now and will stay home rest of tonight
> 
> Warm rain as it is holding at 55 now
> When rain is over this weekend, supposed to be in high 60’s and up



Sounds a cozy night ahead mac..........

I love being in when weather is bad all around........living right next to the sea on one side of us and woods and forest on the other side, we love the sounds of the sea thrashing wild in front of us, and trees behind us billowing in the wind......but much prefer summer.........

Watching Silence of the Lambs again......with a very nice Pinot Noir........late night again.......


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Pizza over pasta anyday.........
> 
> Glad you got dress sorted for your daughter Lynne........such a big thing. What colour is it?
> 
> Don’t bother watching the CHiPS 2017 movie......truly awful.........nothing like the much loved tv show of the 80’s.......ended up watching a hookie copy of The Greatest Showman........what a movie that was! I didn’t expect to love it as much as I did.......fabulous movie....although.......Hugh Jackman  .....can’t go wrong........




You would ask?? Purple.  Yes, she loves that color and Blue too.


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza did win out.  Now beached on the sofa.  

Now I want to see that movie.  It is still playing at some of our theaters.

With this rain, it is really dark.

Be safe MonyK.  Icy roads are not to be messed with.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _See you back here for the 2:00 bottle
> 
> I’m sure he is back asleep by now
> 
> 
> Is your other little doing better now?
> Feeling better I hope _



Thanks Mac!  Hubby did the 2 am feeding so that's why I wasn't on.  Not that it mattered because I hear him crying down the hall.  Lucas is much better...thank goodness....only a few more days until we leave!



macraven said:


> Monyk
> The weekend will be needed for that long week you have gone through
> 
> It’s your turn tonight to burp Charlie
> He should be up soon



Please do!  I've gotten barfed on one too many times this week.



Lynne G said:


> Guppy feeding is probably scheduled for his later morning bottle.  Hope all are well in the Kfish home.
> 
> Have a fun weekend homies!  Wake up, the day is ready for you.



All good here....just one exhausted mama


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Sunday Morning...........

Purple dress Lynne.......nice!!!



Been a busy bee this morning.............all ironing done and just back in from a brisk......very brisk walk along the beach!!! It`s too cold. So we were only out for less than an hour.........I hate the cold!!! But the sun was shining and it looked lovely........

Sun has gone now and doesn't look so nice.........

Bacon brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch and a rib roast for dinner tonight.........

Lazy Sunday ahead.......hope yours is a good one.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi . Happy Sunday morning to you too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Schumi . Happy Sunday morning to you too.


----------



## Robo56

I have been up for awhile this morning already.

Going to try and get hubby to take a couple days away for our anniversary. He doesn’t like to do much traveling anymore. Was thinking of Key West, but it we have done that enough and the drive down there is a bit hectic. Might see if I can get him to go and check out Mardi Gras at Universal.

Went up to Universal for an early birthday gift for me and back went out.....LOL....don’t know if I should tempt fate again.

Saw my neighbor yesterday morning and she is now having problems with her back too. Felt so sorry for her as it is not fun for sure.

Schumi hope your back treatments are helping.

February is a celebration month for us. Our Anniversary, daughters birthday, son-in-law birthday, my birthday.

Valentines Day things are in large supply here at the stores. Massive stuffed toys at Walmart and I saw a heart shaped box of candy at Walgreens that could feed a neighborhood for $ 19.00.  Haven’t looked at cocoa on the commodities in a long time must have come down in price.

We have some major landscaping starting on Monday. Hubby said the crew will be done in 2 days so shouldn’t be that bad.

Kstar hope you are getting a little rest in between feeding Charlie.

Lynne glad to hear you found your daughters prom dress.



Charade67 said:


> B was feeling fine when she woke up this morning.I gues he coughing and sneezing was just allergies. I’ve noticed that I have become a little more sniffly lately too.



Get well wishes for you and your daughter Charade.



Monykalyn said:


> Major migraine at work today, dosed caffeine and made it home but felt awful-think it is the crummy front bringing in freezing rain tonight and tomorrow. Can feel meds wearing off,



My son calls it barometer brain. He gets those headaches or what he calls terrible sinus pressure when the weather changes significantly. Hope you are feeling better.



Lynne G said:


> Older one is not feeling well, took a nap, more drugs, and at least he is civil. LoL. big baby when sick. Me, still sore throat, but drugs seem to be keeping it from getting worse.



Lynne sending get well wishes and lots of Mummy dust to you and your son.

Mac must be sleeping in this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Older one slept most of yesterday.  Feeling better today, but still very congested.  I think it is just a cold.  I picked up some drugs that his doctor ordered for him.  I think asthma stuff that helps open lungs.  Me, just a tad sore.  Glad I caught it quicker this time.

Yeah Robo, my dad always had a barometer in our entry way.  Was taught how to read it.  Whenever it showed a drop, both parents’ authritis flared up.  I hope your back is better now.  Backaches are so painful. 

Woke up around 6:30, it was raining hard.  Yawned and let the sound put me back to sleep.  Woke up around 7, thunder sounds, did not go back to sleep.  Tomorrow is trash day, so bagging up and taking out.  Load of wash done too.

Hope your day is warmer Schumi.  No sun over here.  Rain all day. But close to 50.  In February, I am very happy to see rain and not snow, and that warmer temperature.

With that, House is kinda cool, time to bake some cookies and heat up the kitchen. 

Later homies.  

May your Sunday be peaceful.


----------



## Monykalyn

2/10th inch of ice on everything per news. Not going anywhere today as high is 20 degrees. Crawled out of bed long enough to get coffee, back in bed no with heated blanket. Can't wait for midweek when we get our 60 degrees back!

Need to do some laundry as well...


----------



## macraven

_Wish I could have slept in this morning 
Got up earlier than planned then left for an errand


Robo when is your birthday?


A very good morning to all the homies here!_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I am having a mostly lazy day today. I didn’t completely wake up until 11:30 this morning. We went and got lunch, and then I worked on income tax stuff for a while.  I think I almost have everything ready.
I am now watching some of the Olympic coverage. It’s Curling - a sport I really don’t get at all.



Monykalyn said:


> Woke up and no headache so Yay! Coffee in hand. Chickens let out to scratch before freezing rain hits.



Glad you are feeling better.



schumigirl said:


> Don’t bother watching the CHiPS 2017 movie......truly awful.........nothing like the much loved tv show of the 80’s.......


I used to love that show. really cheesy, but always fun. I was disappointed when I saw the previews for the movie.



macraven said:


> Heavy rain now and will stay home rest of tonight
> 
> Warm rain as it is holding at 55 now
> When rain is over this weekend, supposed to be in high 60’s and up



We got a lot of rain this weekend. We even have had some minor flooding in some areas. The rain has finally stopped and it is in the low 60’s today. I’d like to see some sun now.



Lynne G said:


> You would ask?? Purple.  Yes, she loves that color and Blue too.



B loves purple too.  I kind of dread going dress shopping. We had such a difficult time finding something for her ring dance last year.



Robo56 said:


> Going to try and get hubby to take a couple days away for our anniversary. He doesn’t like to do much traveling anymore. Was thinking of Key West, but it we have done that enough and the drive down there is a bit hectic. Might see if I can get him to go and check out Mardi Gras at Universal.
> 
> 
> February is a celebration month for us. Our Anniversary, daughters birthday, son-in-law birthday, my birthday.



I like Key West, but hate that drive. How crazy does Universal get at Mardi Gras? December is our busy month with 2 birthdays and Christmas. One birthday is on Christmas Eve.

Hello to anyone I’ve missed. I should probably head over to the grocery store soon so we can eat this week.


----------



## Robo56

Hi charade67 .



Charade67 said:


> I like Key West, but hate that drive. How crazy does Universal get at Mardi Gras?



Yep, that drive down to Key West is not an easy trip anymore. I going to guess that Madi Gras will be crazy during spring break which starts during month of March for a lot of the University’s in US. If we go looking at the end of the month maybe.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> Hi charade67 .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that drive down to Key West is not an easy trip anymore. I going to guess that Madi Gras will be crazy during spring break which starts during month of March for a lot of the University’s in US. If we go looking at the end of the month maybe.


We drove twice, once from Orlando and once from Miami.  Now we fly in.


----------



## Lynne G

Hah, guess when I went at the end of August, I really enjoyed the drive to Key West from Ft. L.  We did make better time on a Saturday morning than back on a Friday one.  We counted the bridges and made some stops, including a great little place for breakfast that had some of the best grits I have ever eaten.  I should have just ordered that.

Well, pasta and mozzarella sticks for dinner.  Oddly almost 60 this afternoon.  Kids were in shorts.  

Now waiting for little one to finish her indoor soccer practice.  Sigh, may go run and get some coffee, but if she sees my cup, I may have to make another stop.   

Gotta go, and good I drink coffee fast.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and all who are ailing feel better soon.

Another rainy day here but temps were in the high 60s.  Today was my short day at work and thankfully I have tomorrow off.

We had homemade vegetable soup and Red Lobster cheese biscuits for dinner.  Now I'm watching TWD marathon and enjoying a glass of wine 

Never been to Key West but it's on my bucket list...maybe on a cruise which is also on the list.

Think I'll have another biscuit ...I need it after watching Herschel die again


----------



## macraven

Tink, the 25th seems so far away right now


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Monday and it`s cold.........sunny at least......

Got some new furniture delivered, just some side tables for dining room.....delivery was supposed to be between 10-2.......we thought we are always last......

Delivery men buzzed at 9.45am. That's good service...........and over the moon with the additions to the room. 

Lunch soon, then may nip out and look at some new cars today........not changing ours just yet, our car isn't 3 years old till January next year so wont change it before then, but like to look.........

Have a great Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi. Yes, always fun to browse and see what's new in the car world.  Prompt delivery service is always appreciated, and happy that you are so jazzed about the new furniture.  I also like when a room comes together.  

Still very cloudy, no sunrise to see.  But, at almost 50, though falling throughout today, balmy out.  I guess we needed that 2 or so inches of rain.  Our rivers and creeks made some driving hard, but nary a puddle around.  Rain still is not done with us, as a shower or two will top off the rain total we've had the last 2 days. 

Morning Kfish.  Seems little guy had his 2 o'clock early morning bottle.  Hope the night shift is before midnight, and you get more sleep soon.







  And I need tea.  Just not feeling good for some reason.  Throat is better.  May be the change in temperature.  At least that is what I am hoping.  Older one lost his appetite some, so I am hoping I am not catching what he has.  Little one also said she's feeling a little congested.  We both gave older one the stink eye.  

Welcome to Monday!


----------



## macraven

Morning homies 

I see Charlie was up at 2 but was asleep then

Going out while rain is light this morning


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you’re not coming down with another cold Lynne......folks seem to be struggling to getting rid of their colds this year.......think I was lucky! 

Mac, glad your rain is easing off..........


Ended up not going out.......my friend called and asked if I could look after her little granddaughter for an hour or so.......always a delight! This is the little girl who loves minions.........

She is a bundle of fun. She did want to go to the beach or go behind us into the hills and woods for a walk. But, it’s freezing.......

So, I got the baking stuff out and we made minion mufffins........goodness knows where I got the blue food colouring from and when?? But, they turned out...........interesting. Didn’t really look like minions....well, maybe scary minions....... She loved them anyway.........

So, now she’s gone, we are having a cuppa and a muffin with some blue, red and yellow icing........that looks like a bloodbath! Tasty though........


----------



## Monykalyn

Big thaw starting thank goodness. Picture of icy shiny driveway-yep that is a nice coating of pure ice. 
Let chickens out this am and the ran to catch up with me (they know I keep treats by back door) and they slid and slipped on icy patio. Was worried about broken chicken legs! (although it was kinda funny).

Minion muffins sound yummy. Nursing home I am in today is making pumpkin bars for dessert tomorrow- I *may* have had to taste test the warm bars...

Watched some of the WD marathon yesterday...

Back to work!


----------



## Lynne G

EeK MonyK.  That is a sheet of ice.  I'd be setting inside seeing that on my driveway or porch.  HeHe, would not have wanted any girls hurt, but seeing those chickens slip and slid must have been funny.  I would have laughed, though scared too.  I like the taste of pumpkin like in pie, but like it even more if just the custard part.  I really don't like other bakery stuff with pumpkin in it.  That and not in my coffee either.  All the cookies I made last night are gone.  Was going to have them for breakfast.  Nope.  Hope you get home safely, and get a piece of warm pumpkin bars.

Report: the sun is out.  I am so happy.  Not helping my headache, but at least we have sun after not having it for the last 4 days.  Don't even care that the temperature went down 20 degrees.  Everything still looks soggy, so the sun should dry up most of what is left by the rain.

Hey Mac, hope your time out was productive and you're resting now.

Schumi, muffins sound lush.  Fun colors, and hey, as long as they taste good, I'd eat them.  Sounds like the afternoon was fun.


----------



## schumigirl

That is some sheet ice MonyK..........heck of a slide if you went on your butt on that!! I love the sound of pumpkin bars........

Lynne......hope the headache goes........I’m a bit of a wimp with headaches!! 


Just spoken to my friend who lives in Paris......she’s coming over to the UK for a visit.......haven’t seen her for a few years........will see her and her husband just before we leave for Orlando in March! 

29 days to our first visit of the year..........


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Squirlz

All packed and ready to leave for Chicago in the morning. Valentine's Day getaway.  We got 75 orders out today which is huge.  Ready for 3 days of dining and drinking Chicago style.


----------



## Charade67

Tonight I am sitting in on a Barnum rehearsal. They have moved rehearsals to the school where they will be doing the performances. It’s only a little over 20 miles from my house, but it seems so far. The school is in a very rural area. Usually I just drop B off at rehearsal and pick her up when it is over.  Now I’m just going to stay for the whole thing. I don’t want to keep making that drive especially at night.

Squirlz - I’ve driven to Key West from Miami. I just don’t like driving on long bridges. I probably wouldn’t want to fly there either.  I don’t really like to fly, and I imagine you would need a smaller plane. I seem to have a lot of fears. 

Tink - I hope you get to Key West and get your cruise. I need to make a new bucket list. I really only had one thing on my list and I finally got to do it in 2016. 

Lynne - I hope you are not getting sick again. Get well wishes to you. 

MonyK - Yikes. That driveway looks scary. Dh has started covering ours with ice melt any time there is threat of ice or snow. 

Schumi - Cool that you get  to see an old friend. I have moved so many times I have lost touch with so many people. 

Nearly an hour of rehearsal left. I need to get a book.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Squirlz

Charade67 said:


> Squirlz - I’ve driven to Key West from Miami. I just don’t like driving on long bridges. I probably wouldn’t want to fly there either.  I don’t really like to fly, and I imagine you would need a smaller plane. I seem to have a lot of fears.



It's a full size plane, 737 I believe.  They approach as slow as they can, touch down then slam on the brakes.  It's pretty cool!  They give a warning before landing.  Only one checked bag per person allowed.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah it was pretty fun to see the planes come in and go out in KW.  The 7 mile bridge was my favorite.  On the way down, we were the only car for miles. 

Charade, that is why I got a charging stick for my phone.  Most times I wait, sometimes I do errands or get a coffee.  

So much for shorts weather. Down to 19 tonight.  

Kids are still doing homework.  Little one is annoyed most is due Wednesday, but I reminded her, 4 day weekend coming soon.  I am taking off to get that 4 day too.  Thank you presidents.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, that is why I got a charging stick for my phone.  Most times I wait, sometimes I do errands or get a coffee.



I’m not sure what I am going to do. The only thing nearby is a Hardees and most of my errands take place on my side of town.  We were in a prettty rural area. On the drive home I passed a tractor crossing sign.


----------



## Monykalyn

We have buggy (Amish) signs where I live. Need to watch out on many highways in MO (rural). 
I'd bring my iPad or book to swim practice, lucky this year as we did carpool and I only needed to drive once or twice a week. Pool was 20 minutes away and yeah, bot really long enough to come home before I'd have to go back. 

Kids have had several 3 day or 4 day weekends already due to weather. No school today due to side roads being icy. All gone now and anything left in shadows will be gone tomorrow completely. 

Made boy practice his trombone tonight as he didn't all weekend. He thinks that means he must perform for me...at least he's getting better and learning more notes lol! Brought cookies home that were leftover from meeting-6 or 7 large chocolate chip cookies. Boy hovered them when middle sis and I weren't looking - he thought they were all his! Plus a yogurt for snack. After large dinner (and other assorted snacks judging by wrappings around xbox). Guess all those new clothes that were a bit too long at Christmas are about to be too short...

Chicago-Lou Malnettis!!mmm. Hungry. Too bad no cookies left...


----------



## Charade67

These were my favorite signs when I was visiting Alaska.






Speaking of signs, I saw this one in the parking lot next to where B was rehearsing up until today.






I’m wondering where visitors of other nationalities park.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, muffins were good.....and gone! Did give Elise a few to take home with her........I’m sure her mother who loves things just perfect all the time won’t have eaten one........lol.......

Squirlz, enjoy your valentines break.........

Mac..........

Yep, I haven’t lost touch with many folks Charade, and all without Facebook or any social media........my Christmas card and birthday list is huge though! If I’ve lost touch with folks there’s usually a reason. We’ve moved around a lot too. Think this is my 15th or 16th home.........won’t be our last either.........

MonyK, hope your weather improves.....sounds dreadful! 

Lynne........

buckeev, saw you pop in there........hope things ok..........



It is sleety and cold here today........need to go out shortly, but one reason is lunch with my husband so won’t complain........there’s a place that focuses on their desserts not too far away, so might go there for a change.........fancy a caramel cheesecake dessert.......something with caramel anything will do today........

Starting to have a look at places we’ll go to in March........looking at some menu’s and other places to visit.......that’s the extent of our planning..........no interest in doing a pre trip report, some last longer than the trips! So, ours is easy.........flights, hotels, car hire, menus checked out........done.......

Having a quick cuppa before we head out.......I’m so ready for some nicer weather..........

Have a great Tuesday............


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, it is Tuesday.  The sun is up, the early morning sky was a light pink, and the sliver of the moon was still above the horizon in the just before dawn sky.  Quick ride for some reason.  I guess all are shocked at the change in temperature.  23 when started on my way.

Afternoon Schumi!  Yeah, I'm ready for some nice weather too. 

We have Amish and rural, with buggies, not far from me.  Most of our signs are to watch out for deer.

Charade, I guess a book or something to read on your phone or pad.  Sometimes I just watch the kids, and sometimes, there's another parent to converse with. 

MonyK, yeah, teenage boys are an eating machine.  Even little one had to get larger clothes.  A dress she really liked that she wore in the fall, we now have to lengthen it.  Her shoe size has not really changed, though some of the shoes worn in the last year don't fit anymore.  Eek, with the icy roads.  I am glad we are getting just rain last time and more rain this week.  But the rain is bringing warmer temperatures. So not complaining.

Squirlz - enjoy your get away.  Sounds like a lovey way to celebrate together.

Buckeev- hope all is good your way.  I hope your planning is still a go.

Morning Mac, hope you are feeling better.  Ever get the results of the tests back?  I hope they were passing results.

Tink and Robo, may the coffee be hot this morning.  It's a chilly start.

I need tea.  Headache is still not going away, but at least I feel better than yesterday.  I do think this yo yo weather is not helping.

Awesome Tuesday homies.  Find a taco or two to eat today.


----------



## macraven

Taco Tuesday it is


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco Tuesday it is



Dessert Tuesday for us..........


We went for dessert lunch today...........on Tuesday’s this restaurant serves only desserts between 11am and 4pm........everything is specially made by them and all very unique........and delicious! 

I had a caramel cheesecake pavlova, drizzled with extra caramel sauce.........Tom had a huge chocolate dessert with chocolate covered strawberries and cherries in kirsch to the side........mine was so caramelly and squidgy.......lush didn’t begin to describe it.......so filling too but I had to finish it........

Now we are laid up again along sofas looking at each other and so stuffed.........no need to worry about dinner tonight........

Maybe a snack later though.........


----------



## Lynne G

That's an awesome lunch Schumi.  I love caramel too.  I even put it in my iced coffee, just a swirl of it.  

Today is Fat Tuesday, or Mardi Gras, so Schumi's lunch was perfect for the day.  Let the Good Times Roll.  Er, have a doughnut today.  Saw  Dannolis.  Yum, I just wanted the filling.  Love the cannoli stuffing those donuts had.


----------



## Charade67

No taco Tuesday for us. Once a month the theater department at B’s school holds a fundraiser at one of our local restaurants. Tonight we will be eating hibachi grill and supporting the arts. 

Schumi - those desserts sound awesome. I’m getting hungry and it’s only 10:20 in the morning. 

I am bored at work again. We’ve had 4 clients cancel today. The good news is we seem to have our data service working again.


----------



## Monykalyn

mmm desert for lunch!
DS has soccer game at 5pm and DH just called and said likely not making back into town in time. So-tacos sound good! One thing this town has is a plethora of local owned non chain restaurants and food trucks. May have to see where the taco truck is today-if it is on north side of town think we found dinner as that is where indoor soccer field is.

1/2 pot coffee gone already. Ice is gone and into 50's today with near 70 by friday-and then back to possible sleet/snow over weekend.  No work today but errands to (eventually) run. Did run the car through carwash to get the salt off it-was pretty disgusting. DS wanted a ride to school so he didn't have to wrestle trombone case on bus.

Did get some shopping done on Amazon, including more of our favorite tea! Maybe winter will finally quit now that I have ordered more of our "winter" tea? Also need to get my seed order in for Baker's creek seeds, a bit behind in ordering the seeds. Just ready for Spring!


----------



## schumigirl

Dannoli sounds interesting.............

Like the sounds of Fat Tuesdays too.........it’s pancake day in the UK today......not very exciting compared to cocktails and Mardi Gras.........


Can’t believe there’s a channel on tv starting to show Dynasty from the beginning tonight.........wow........I’m hooked.......shoulder pads and glamour........oh I miss the 80’s!! Need to set the TiVo box thingy to make sure I don’t miss one of these.......kinda preferred Dallas back then, but loved this too........

Feel like I should be in stilettos, shoulder pads and sipping a cocktail watching it.......


----------



## macraven

_Well....sipping cocktails would be plenty enough

Shoulder pads and heels not required_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well....sipping cocktails would be plenty enough
> 
> Shoulder pads and heels not required_



Well, since you insist........... and it is Fat Tuesday..........I’ll make some rum cocktails.........you know, just to be sociable..........

Been snowing here this afternoon........so we just laid along the settees in the little room and may have both snoozed at some point.........lol......he is getting used to this doing nothing some days...........

Still not hungry.........so a cocktail may be nice..........


----------



## macraven

_No snow here for me but misting at times which has brought out temps to the 50’s all day

Yesterday was shorts weather
Today not so_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Well....sipping cocktails would be plenty enough
> 
> *Shoulder pads and heels* not required_



DANG! And I was SO lookin' forward to breaking those Bad Boyz out!!!


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday again.........and Valentines Day for those who celebrate it........

We don`t usually.......my husband is romantic every day of the year so nothing special today just cause the card people tells us so.........schmaltzy stuff over I promise.........

I did get flowers 2 days early, as Tom gets me flowers every Friday and has done for years........so tonight will make a kinda Valentine`s dinner......Shrimp, steak, fancy dessert and sparkly.........DS is out so just the two of us.........but really.....not Valentines people........


Buckeev.......I have a strange image in my head now!!!!! 

Cold again today......we went to -3 last night......just the wind chill hitting this morning........home for a cuppa, then lunch, then back out mooching this afternoon........

Tomorrow morning is my turn to do the volunteer morning in the village nursery........always a joy!! It`s nice to have the time to do it.......

Have a great Wednesday...........

4 weeks today...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, the camel is here to wish all the homies a Happy Valentine's Day and it's a hump day.  Hello Wednesday.

When your car tells you the roads may be icy, you know the temperature is cool, as in 35 this morning.  But with a light breeze, it's overcast and just cool and dry.  

Afternoon Schumi!  So nice you enjoy seeing all the kids in the nursery.  Toddlers are fun, but sometimes exhausting, so great you volunteer.  

Yeah, we never did anything for Valentine's Day either.  In the past, we did cards, but that did not last.  We never wanted to go out to dinner, as the crowds and prices made long waits and sometimes, not as good food.  So, since we have family birthdays in late January and in these last 2 weeks of February, we'll all get together for dinner and birthday cake this week-end.  

A hehe, our local Aquarium is having an after hours adult party - it's called A' Moray Celebration.  So French.  

Okay, it's time for tea.


----------



## ky07

*Good morning homies. 
Sorry been so long since I last posted but it has been a long ruff road for the past several months. 
My Dw has finally recovered and back to her old self but her mother got sick and had her leg amputated and to make things worse she didn't let us know she missed some mortgage payments and they were fixing to foreclose on our home and got that sort of sorted out. 
But now as soon as everything seems to be going good her mother has a massive stroke and passes away and has no insurance to put her away .*


----------



## macraven

To you and wife
Glad she is doing better
Sorry about your mil

You have been missed here


----------



## Lynne G

KY, so sorry to hear of all the medical and house issues your DW and MIL had so far.  With sympathy to you and your DW in loss of her mother.  I hope this year is more peaceful.

Nice to see you.


----------



## schumigirl

StL......you’ve had a rough old couple of years. 

Hope things can improve soon. Glad your wife is improving but hope this doesn’t set her back any.......so much to deal with for you all........sending hugs and condolences......


----------



## Monykalyn

So sorry to hear of the hard road you and your wife have had recently @ky07 !  Hope things will settle down and allow time for healing and recovery.


----------



## Monykalyn

We don't do much for Vday either-don't like the hyped artificiality of it. We splurge on vacations and I have told DH I'd much rather do that than spend money because commercials tell me to. Plus february is a busy month with our volunteer stuff with Chili cookoff at end of month. And I prefer plants/seeds to cut flowers anyway. I have a collection of orchids around my big garden tub that I enjoy daily (couple of them getting ready to bloom again too).

Talking to kids yesterday and neither are too excited about disney parks again this summer. We ARE gonna use those dang AP's but I do think we will be focusing on more of a "Florida" vacation. Toying with idea of letting them bring a friend along if oldest is off doing an internship again...

Supposed to warm up and be rather rainy next couple days, then snow/ice friday night. *sigh


----------



## schumigirl

I love Orchids MonyK.......but darn if they aren’t the only flower that I seem to be allergic to.......and I genuinely adore them.......white roses are my favourite flower of all time........

Yep, if commercialism tells us to do one thing we do the other.......... I agree making a Florida vacation is a fabulous idea. Especially here in the UK, folks are surprised we don’t spend every second of our trips in a Disney park. There’s so many other things to see and do around and outside the parks........we always say we love Florida and Orlando not just theme parks.........and taking a friend would be lovely for them. 



Blowing a hoolie outside right now........no snow hopefully.....although river near us froze last night.......just the darn wind chill today. 

Time for Sparkly........almost.......


----------



## schumigirl

Valentines meal a success...........on 2nd bottle of bubbly now.......we’ll it is Valentines Day.......

Diet starts again tomorrow.........


----------



## macraven

_Nothing like being retired and no more job to go to everyday 


Makes a person forget what day of the week it is

Not talking about me but Mr Mac
He thought Vday was yesterday _


----------



## buckeev

Dang KY...So sorry y'all had such a rough go lately. Condolences and Prayers that you will get comfort soon.


----------



## Lynne G

So sad to hear 17 dead and more injured from a kid shooting those at the high school he had gone to.  19th time this year, 45 days, there was a school shooting.  May this stop now.  May those grieving find peace in this most difficult time.

Had to hug my kids, not just for Valentine’s Day.

House feels cool, so tea it is.


----------



## Charade67

We used to live in Coral Springs, FL which is not too far from Parkland. I think my last dentist was in Parkland. 

I have no words for this right now.


----------



## tink1957

Hugs to Ky hope the new year treats you better.

My son knows the way to my heart and gave me a bottle of Jack for Valentine's day  and he agreed to go with me to HHN this fall 

Hope all of my homies had a lovely day! ❤


----------



## tink1957

I tried to edit my post above to say that I too have no words..it's so sad that this has become not a rare occurrence in our world today


----------



## macraven

_Tink when are you and trey going to hhn?

Going to hit uo in September again or try for October?_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink when are you and trey going to hhn?
> 
> Going to hit uo in September again or try for October?_


I have a reservation at Aventura for September 18 - 25 if all goes as planned.  ROF is such a good deal it's hard to pass up.


----------



## macraven

_Will be missing you again this year
I’ll be at Disney when you will be at uo

Maybe next year our dates will match up_


----------



## macraven

_Our Janet has not been around for quite a few days
Last week her son was injured in a car accident and she had no time to spend with us on the sans
The car was totaled and son is still recovering 

She had this previous planned trip with dil and gd today for Orlando 

Believe she will be back next week

Just a shout out to you Janet 
Hope you have a calm trip and can relax and enjoy this week 

Sending you hugs and well wishes for your boy_


----------



## schumigirl

Awful events at the school yesterday.



It’s Thursday..........

Awww.......got heart shaped pancakes this morning.......and bacon with real maple syrup........it was a lush breakfast.

Got busy morning ahead today........fun stuff though, except physio appointment.........that’s never fun but helps so much........

Steaks again tonight at DS request.........

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## KStarfish82

So sorry to hear about Janet's son....hopefully he will be recovered soon.

Terrible tragedies....when will people actually do something as opposed to just arguing about it 

Definitely hugged the boys a bit tighter tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Nursery duty cancelled this morning........nasty virus going around has closed it for the next two days......

So, shopping instead........home for lunch then back out for a bit......

Least sun is shining.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs to Janet.  Hope her DS is recovering quick.  Sorry to hear he got in a bad car accident.  Hope she is having some fun with her family on vacation.






  is that a Schumi cat?  LOL






  and a funny, since Mac is a cat fan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah, the warm air, though brought some not expected rain early today, makes it feel like almost Spring.  65 today, 40 tomorrow, and 30 on Saturday.  Teasing weather.  Snow and freezing rain on tap for Saturday night, but balmy today.

Yum, steak, sounds like Schumi is having lush meals today.  Good Afternoon!  Glad to hear the sun is shining.  Yes, unfortunately, sickness all around here too.  Enjoy your shopping trip.

Hey MonyK, Charade, Tink and Robo, coffee plentiful today?  

Mac, water or tea?  Maybe coffee?  

Hope little Charlie is letting mom sneak in some naps.  Well, hope Lucas and Christopher nap with her too.

With that Good Morning and Good Afternoon Thursday to all the homies.  May your day be awesome!


----------



## schumigirl

No cats for me Lynne.........not my thing at all.......lol.......

Yep, everywhere has something going around. Sounds like a cold weekend ahead for you too.......


----------



## macraven

Good Thursday morning homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good Thursday morning homies


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody

Hope Janet's ds recovers quickly 

Coffee is hot and plentiful Lynne 

Shopping sounds like fun Carole ...Hope you find something pretty and purple 


macraven said:


> _Will be missing you again this year
> I’ll be at Disney when you will be at uo
> 
> Maybe next year our dates will match up_


Sorry to hear we will be missing you again...maybe we could meet at Epcot if I can talk Trey into doing a night at Pop for Food & Wine.  Will you be there on the 25th?


----------



## Monykalyn

KStarfish82 said:


> Terrible tragedies....when will people actually do something as opposed to just arguing about it


 1000%  DH was reading how many school shootings there are already this year. he was shocked at number-I pointed out its becoming so common place that it's no longer breaking news and THAT is horrible.

Yep plenty of coffee this am Lynne! DH surprised me at work yesterday with mini rose bush (it is tiny right now) and a balloon. Now I really can't wait for spring to get this baby into the ground. I have a couple others rose bushes that started this way... Greek shrimp for dinner last night, along with some sparkly grape juice for kids. Unfortunately middle didn't feel well and didn't eat, just went to bed early. She went to school today as she woke up feeling ok. Hope it was a passing thing...

Also started with chicken snuggles. DH even said this hen is "weird". I think she was a cat in previous life.  Son is trying not to smile but the chicken has her eyes closed all chilled out. 
Gotta make a decision on resort soon for June-have to ask kids if they want the same resort as Thanksgiving-Marriott Cypress Harbour which we all loved but no water slide, or back to a Palms (probably Royal Palms) so we can use World center slide (but quiet pools aren't as nice). Or try Sheraton Vistana...those are really the 3 I will consider unless Lakeshore Reserve comes through.

Oldest kid is in tears weekly stressing over homework at school. First time she has really really struggled with school-doubly frustrating as it is a class required for her major (which has always come very easily for her). Doesn't sound like the TA is actually teaching much but just expecting them to "know" this stuff. Her phone interview for summer internship is tomorrow so hope it goes well and she gets Disneyland. Might make rest of school term a bit more bearable for her.

Hope Janet's son is able to recover quickly and that no serious injuries-scary totalling a car!!

Should be working but home I am at is slow today-no admits for 2 weeks due to flu...


----------



## schumigirl

I hope Janet knows we have all been thinking of her while she’s been absent....... 

Didn’t get anything Purple today Vicki....... Glad to see Trey is coming with you again........ 


Been a funny old day.........one of my best friends is a University lecturer and she teaches English Literature and travel writing. She asked me to do a speech to her year group as they have used one of my trip reports as a case study.......I was quite pleased. So, I’m going to do a talk about it sometime soon........been a long time since I gave a presentation on anything!  One of my degrees is English Literature so she’s trying to convince me to go into part time teaching.........lol.......not now DH has taken early retirement........don’t fancy going out to work while he’s still sleeping.........but it’s nice to be asked. 

Quiet night tonight.......wind outside has died down but not very pleasant outside, glad I’m in.

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## Robo56

Lynne, coffee was very good this morning I got my Starbucks fix.

Keisha prayers for your sons speedy recovery. I know it must have been frightening for him to go through that accident and equally frightening for you to receive that phone call 

Enjoy your time here in Florida. The weather has been beautiful.

Received phone call from daughter-in-law in tears that our grandson was very ill with the flu on Tuesday. He woke up with fever and very congested. Saw doctor and they tested him and he has Influenza A.  He was started on tamiflu and so was the rest of the family. This flu that’s going around is bad. Another child that rides his school bus had it and they think that’s where grandson got it.

Spoke with my sister in Indiana and she had it also and said it was awful. She’s said she is about 3 weeks from initial onset and is still weak. She also took tamiflu once diagnosed.

Kyo7 glad to hear your wife is doing better. Sorry to hear of your MIL passing. Prayers for your wife, you and family as you mourn her passing 

Hey! Tink Adventura construction looks like it is coming along nicely. Looking forward to seeing the hotel and rooftop bar.

Schumi, heart shaped pancakes. What a nice surprise to wake up to.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, sending prayers that your family with the flu gets well soon.  Scary.

Figuring what to have for dinner.  Kids come home and want food.  Heck, I just got home.

MonyK, who knew, snuggles the chicken.  Hope your DS feels better too.

Lucky, just cold or virus that we had.  No flu, and my DB that had it is fine, though both his wife and kid now have colds.

So ready for this long weekend.

Hey, caught little one with my KW Salt Life shirt.  Apparently, comic like skull on back is fine at school.  Sigh.  I thought she had her own.  

Gotta go, kitchen is calling.


----------



## tink1957

Yep Robo  I'm looking forward to staying at Aventura and glad I booked when I did since there's no availability now ...good thing I didn't listen to Trey when he said he wasn't going.  It helps that he's planning on taking a friend and only doing HHN to save money.  If nothing else they can pool hop and hang out at Citywalk.

Hope your family members heal quickly...this flu season is scary.


----------



## macraven

_Robo, hope grandson and your sister start to feel better real soon.
having that flu is scary stuff.

Ky aka StL, hope you are doing okay and give your wife lots of hugs from us.

janet, relax and enjoy orlando while you are there.
know your boy will do fine real soon.

Monyk, i always get such a kick out of seeing your chicken!
in honor of your chick, i'm not eating any wings again.....

Lynne, screw fixing dinner, eat out..._


----------



## Monykalyn

Sitting on deck with big glass of wine enjoying th 76 degree weather-before winter returns tomorrow.  Cheering myself up with vacation plans-getting resort finalized, deposit on cruise in and golf cart for Fort Wilderness rented. 

Cool on the presentation Schumi! I suspect your lectures would be entertaining if they are like your trip reports

Glad you like the chickie pics Macraven.  I get tagg din a lot of chicken memes on FB. Wonder why

Thinking leftovers for dinner. Kids are running around outside so no hurry. 33 days til Spring?


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> 1000% DH was reading how many school shootings there are already this year. he was shocked at number-I pointed out its becoming so common place that it's no longer breaking news and THAT is horrible.



Devastating to see another school shooting. Something has to be done to protect the children of our Country for sure.

Monykalyn good luck to your daughter on her interview for Disneyland.


----------



## macraven

_Oops almost forgot that and glad Robo mentioned it

good thoughts and wishes for Monyk daughter for Disney land acceptance cp_


----------



## keishashadow

Thank you all for your support.  It was a shock to hear, worse to see my middle DS suffering.  Concussion, broken bones & lots of stitches on face etc.  the Trauma center did a great job.  

Unfortunately, it’s going to be slow going for him.  He’s in good hands and out of hospital resting as comfortably as possible, but I still hated to leave town for the long-planned trip with GD/DiL for the gymnastics competition, he insisted. We’ve been talking several times each day. He has family with him 24-7 & his spirits are good...that’s half the battle.

Facial swelling is still too extreme for the plastic surgeon our family trusts to work his magic.  I’m thinking they’ll likely schedule surgery next week, well after I’m home late Tuesday night. 

Whole front end of one of my cars was smashed/total loss; he’s really lucky to be alive & I’m so thankful he is!


----------



## macraven

_thanks for updating all of us janet.
many prayers have been said for him and you and family...

just takes time for a person to heal and have swelling subside.
hope you will notice less swelling on him by the time you are home and see your boy.

i speak for all of us when i say we are sending you _


----------



## macraven

_Well, i'm wide awake and no one here to play with tonight.....

Guess i should watch some Law and Order reruns again....

I'm trying  to figure out how to show some pictures here on the sans.


We have had some warm weather and some of my bushes and flowers have started to bloom.

It blows my mind thinking here it is the middle of February and grass is green and flowers blooming.
Its still winter!!

All the years I lived up north would never believe flowers could bloom in february...
It's still snow season up there...._


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Lynne, coffee was very good this morning I got my Starbucks fix.
> 
> Keisha prayers for your sons speedy recovery. I know it must have been frightening for him to go through that accident and equally frightening for you to receive that phone call
> 
> Enjoy your time here in Florida. The weather has been beautiful.
> 
> Received phone call from daughter-in-law in tears that our grandson was very ill with the flu on Tuesday. He woke up with fever and very congested. Saw doctor and they tested him and he has Influenza A.  He was started on tamiflu and so was the rest of the family. This flu that’s going around is bad. Another child that rides his school bus had it and they think that’s where grandson got it.
> 
> Spoke with my sister in Indiana and she had it also and said it was awful. She’s said she is about 3 weeks from initial onset and is still weak. She also took tamiflu once diagnosed.
> 
> Kyo7 glad to hear your wife is doing better. Sorry to hear of your MIL passing. Prayers for your wife, you and family as you mourn her passing
> 
> Hey! Tink Adventura construction looks like it is coming along nicely. Looking forward to seeing the hotel and rooftop bar.
> 
> Schumi, heart shaped pancakes. What a nice surprise to wake up to.



Robo hope your grandson and sister feel much better soon.....flu can be truly dreadful!



Monykalyn said:


> Sitting on deck with big glass of wine enjoying th 76 degree weather-before winter returns tomorrow.  Cheering myself up with vacation plans-getting resort finalized, deposit on cruise in and golf cart for Fort Wilderness rented.
> 
> Cool on the presentation Schumi! I suspect your lectures would be entertaining if they are like your trip reports
> 
> Glad you like the chickie pics Macraven.  I get tagg din a lot of chicken memes on FB. Wonder why
> 
> Thinking leftovers for dinner. Kids are running around outside so no hurry. 33 days til Spring?



Thanks MonyK.........that’s nice of you to say.........I met a few members of her group yesterday and they are so nice......and one knew my trip report better than I did which was kind of freaky.......lol......it’s a long time since I did any kind of presentation. 

Good luck to your DD......hope she achieves her dreams........



keishashadow said:


> Thank you all for your support.  It was a shock to hear, worse to see my middle DS suffering.  Concussion, broken bones & lots of stitches on face etc.  the Trauma center did a great job.
> 
> Unfortunately, it’s going to be slow going for him.  He’s in good hands and out of hospital resting as comfortably as possible, but I still hated to leave town for the long-planned trip with GD/DiL for the gymnastics competition, he insisted. We’ve been talking several times each day. He has family with him 24-7 & his spirits are good...that’s half the battle.
> 
> Facial swelling is still too extreme for the plastic surgeon our family trusts to work his magic.  I’m thinking they’ll likely schedule surgery next week, well after I’m home late Tuesday night.
> 
> Whole front end of one of my cars was smashed/total loss; he’s really lucky to be alive & I’m so thankful he is!



Glad you popped in to see us Janet.........I know what an awful time you’ve had with this........sounds like he’s doing incredibly well considering........you’ll be home before you know it! 



macraven said:


> _Well, i'm wide awake and no one here to play with tonight.....
> 
> Guess i should watch some Law and Order reruns again....
> 
> I'm trying  to figure out how to show some pictures here on the sans.
> 
> 
> We have had some warm weather and some of my bushes and flowers have started to bloom.
> 
> It blows my mind thinking here it is the middle of February and grass is green and flowers blooming.
> Its still winter!!
> 
> All the years I lived up north would never believe flowers could bloom in february...
> It's still snow season up there...._



Your pictures were a surprise!!! And a bit jealous as nothing has sprung to life here yet.........usually a few daffodils have popped up........maybe in the next weeks we’ll see a change.......but it must be lovely to see flowers so early..........

Haven’t watched Law and Order in a while.........we are still doing reruns of CSI NY.......adore Gary Sinise in anything.........



Looks a nice day outside today.........cold, but sun will be shining.......trees still look so gloomy......looking forward to seeing them start to bloom! 

Off to buy the same piece of furniture we bought last week for dining room........we have a space in the living room that the same piece would fit into to........

Then need to contact a friend I haven’t seen in a while......time passes so quickly.......we get together around 4 or 5 times a year and haven’t seen her since August last year........been too long. She only lives an hour away and like me is a happy housewife, but we always seem to be so busy.....these things happen, but we both feel exactly the same at feeling guilty for not meeting up more and always a joy when we meet up.

But, have a great Friday whatever you’re doing...........


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the update Janet ...sending healing prayers his way

Time to go to work, have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

_Happy Friday homies!

For those that have a real life, I know weekends are the favorite parts of the week

Missed Charlie time this morning 
Will try to catch Kfish next burping session

_


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Unfortunately, it’s going to be slow going for him. He’s in good hands and out of hospital resting as comfortably as possible, but I still hated to leave town for the long-planned trip with GD/DiL for the gymnastics competition, he insisted. We’ve been talking several times each day. He has family with him 24-7 & his spirits are good...that’s half the battle


Yes good support IS a big part of battle. Glad he is able to come home too. And as a nutritionist-I hope he is able to take food-even if puree form through a straw. There is always commercial supplements (Boost, Ensure etc) to fall back on, but I usually recommend real food puree and thinned as needed (milk, gravy) with added protein powder along with a shake (made from the ensure or carnation instant breakfast for the vitamins). Sorry if that is too much info or not needed-Nutrition will also help him heal  
Hope your GD does well in her competition! I have a friend I used to work with who has a daughter in gymnastics - she is pretty young still but is in an ?elite? for her age? not sure if that is the term lol. I like FB for that reason-get to see the kids grow up!



macraven said:


> We have had some warm weather and some of my bushes and flowers have started to bloom.


   So. Jealous.  Super windy here, cold (and dropping this am) and big rainstorm last night. 

Chickens saw me through window when I went to wake boy up (he is sleeping and eating more-any day now those pants are gonna be too short!) and bossy hen started demanding treats - she can get loud! Of course I had to give them some   Yes they have me trained...

Coffee in hand. Bit of work this am from home, errands on tap, then tonight is our Kickoff to Cookoff party for chili cookoff for the sponsors, cook teams, bands and volunteers. Always fun to be able to chat-too busy on day of cookoff to actually visit with people!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Keisha prayers for your son as he continues to heal after his accident...............and  good luck to your grandaughter in her competition in gymnastics.

Spoke with grandson and he sounded so much better.....thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts sent his way.

Told him about plans for vacation in May and it seemed to lift his spirit. Of course the plans are for Universal. I love hanging out with the grandbabies there.......and they love it too.

Hubby and I are going up to Universal for a few days at end of month. He has never been to Universal or any of the Resorts. So I’am excited to show him the parks and the resorts. He has always been so supportive of my love of all things Universal. Looking forward to seeing the Mardi Gras parade and hopefully catching some beads 

Have a good day at work Tink.

Morning Mac, Lynne, Schumi, MonyK and KStar 

Going to neighbors for barbecue with a few other couples this evening. We always enjoy getting together with our neighbors for a fun evening.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, little one is barely moving.

Friday!  Wahoo!  

Have to do some errands, so I will see if she wants to go with me.  If she can drive, which most of the time I let her, she will go.  Then also expect some lunch out too.  See, usually by 10:30 am, places have soup, even though breakfast is not over yet.  Yeah, my kid does not enjoy most breakfast food.

Well, another day that will see temperature falling.  56 at 7am, 36 by 7 pm.  A nice bone chilling 20 by Saturday morning.  Hello cold front.  Go away.  That 65 yesterday was lovely.  No green or color yet.  We won’t see any color until around end of March.

Keisha, thank you for the update on middle DS.  I hope he continues to heal without pain.  Thankfully, you have good doctors.

Robo, Happy to hear your grandson is feeling better.  I hope he recovers fully soon.  Yay, the Spring vacations on tap.  Nice your DH will come with you on one of those trips.  Yum, barbecue.  Nice you enjoy meals with your neighbors.

Tink, May your coffee be plentiful and your work hours going quick.

Morning Mac, got your email.  I will say no this time.  I may skip this year altogether.  Little one will have college visits this fall, and that is where my focus will be.  I will miss seeing all, and the fun, but there is always next year.

MonyK. Hehe, well trained chicken.  Yeah, our weather stinks too.  We had two chili cook offs at work so far.  All enjoyed eating and voting.  I do like chili, just not very hot.  I do like a kick, just not burn my mouth level.  Have fun.

Morning Kfish, bet little Charlie is getting bigger.  Saw, you still had the 2 am bottle duty.

Schumi, seems like you have a nice Friday planned, and yay the sun is out.  We have had gray skies for 2 days now. Sigh, winter is not over.  Hope you catch up with your friend.  Yes, time just flies by if your busy.

With that, I need to holler. Screen in bed, and not moving is going to end.

Later homies!   Hey, it is Friday!   Make it fantastic!


----------



## Squirlz

On the train home from Chicago.  Got tp see all our friends at the Virgin hotel.  Our newest friend there is their new chef Moosah Reaume.  Well known in the cooking business I guess.  He kept bringing us free food during Social Hour at the bar.


----------



## macraven

Glad you two had a fun time this week in Chicago!

Chicago is always fun place to visit

I’m glad I moved out of there as it is a better place to visit than to live

Taxes are crazy there


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Glad you two had a fun time this week in Chicago!
> 
> Chicago is always fun place to visit
> 
> I’m glad I moved out of there as it is a better place to visit than to live
> 
> Taxes are crazy there


Yes they are!  I am drunk on the train, about to get home.  We make a water bottle full of cocktails for the trip
  Time to call an Uber.


----------



## macraven

I like how you think!

Water bottles or a thermos are good to have when traveling


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi All!  Quick pop in from the long haul South on 95!  We are about 20 miles into North Carolina at this point.  Boys are holding up well....hopefully all three will sleep relatively undisturbed through the night.


----------



## macraven

_Wave when you go past Georgia 

Safe travels on your vacation!_


----------



## tink1957

Have a great trip Kfish


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

squirlz......love the sound of your new friend!!! Glad you had a nice trip........

Kfish.....have a fabulous trip........


Saturday again.....

It was raining again earlier but looks nicer now........going to buy some Yankee Candles this afternoon.......we`ve run out of big ones and can`t wait till Orlando to get them....love buying them over there especially as they have some scents we haven't got over here yet......my friends always seem to visit quickly when we get back and they all want to see my Bath and Body products and Yankee Candle.......they`re very honest why though.......lol......I do pass some along......some.....

Tonight is curry night......hot curry!! Chicken has been marinating since last night and curry sauce is simmering away right now......I usually prefer to make the curry the day before, but didn't get around to it yesterday......but it`ll be lovely!! 

And quiet night ahead for us........bottle of wine and some tv.........

Hope your Saturday is a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun on vacation Kfish.  Hope the ride was quiet and quick.

Sounds like a nice weekend away Squirlz.

Lush and spicy dinner for Schumi.

Winter Weather Watch starts around dinner time.  Sigh, just at freezing now.  But, a quick clipper, leaving around 3 inches of snow.  Should be a wet mess tomorrow though.  Storm goes North by 2 am or so, and 40 degrees will be the high Sunday afternoon.

Kids are asleep, but I think little one is not now, and DH is out and will do some errands  for me.  Then little one and I have to get some groceries and she wants my Dsis to see her dress. Then if Dsis thinks it is perfect, we will get it altered.  I am lucky, my Dsis in law is an expert seamstress.  I guess she will be the ultimate decider if we keep the dress.  Poor little one got our shorter height genes.  But hey, she is about 2 inches taller than me.  Sigh.  I am the shortest in my family.

With that I need tea.

Wonderful Saturday to all the homies!


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday. 

Planned to sleep late as we had a late night at friends house last night........but, woke early so we just got up.......had breakfast then went for a walk on the beach as it’s not too cold and sun was shining......it was nice......

Met a large blonde golden retriever called Poppy who had just come out of the sea and decided to bound over and jump up to hug me.......I was soaked......I know the owner well and she was mortified.........I thought it was funny......this dog was soaked and then so was I......... she is gorgeous though........

So, once we were home everything was put in the wash.......didn’t have my white coat on thankfully! 

Then did some ironing...........now thinking of lunch and what to do the rest of the day.........not much probably......

Hope your Sunday is a good one..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a wet visit to the beach Schumi.  Yeah, I had labs that loved the water.  But for someone who did not have dogs, I would have been pretty embarrassed as well.  I got wet from my dogs more than once.  Nice your weather was nice enough to walk on the beach.  Enjoy your afternoon.

Snow came quite heavy around 6 last night, plow and salt truck was heard around 10.  11 o’clock news said snow was gone.  Faster moving storm than expected.  3 inches and 25 overnight.  

Older one went to the movies with his friends last night.  Made a late bedtime for me.  No matter though.

I woke up early, and am watching TV.  I would go and shovel and  clear off the cars, but waiting for the kids to help and for the temperature to get to the high of 40 today.  Hello white Sunday.

Peaceful day to all the homies.  

Time for tea. So catch ya later.


----------



## keishashadow

3 medals, 2 in floor & beam & she came in number 5 overall in her level/age group.  Nappie time here for the troops, i don’t partake, then heading to MK for BoG.  Loving the weather, not a drop of rain since 1st day.  Sunny & going to 86 today

DS had a speaking gig in NYC at a convention with his older brother.  I just found out they kept it, long drive being beat up, probably best I found out afterwards.  Says he’s tired but meds keeping pain in check.  I shake my head



Monykalyn said:


> Yes good support IS a big part of battle. Glad he is able to come home too. And as a nutritionist-I hope he is able to take food-even if puree form through a straw. There is always commercial supplements (Boost, Ensure etc) to fall back on, but I usually recommend real food puree and thinned as needed (milk, gravy) with added protein powder along with a shake (made from the ensure or carnation instant breakfast for the vitamins). Sorry if that is too much info or not needed-Nutrition will also help him heal
> Hope your GD does well in her competition! I have a friend I used to work with who has a daughter in gymnastics - she is pretty young still but is in an ?elite? for her age? not sure if that is the term lol. I like FB for that reason-get to see the kids grow up!
> 
> So. Jealous.  Super windy here, cold (and dropping this am) and big rainstorm last night.
> 
> Chickens saw me through window when I went to wake boy up (he is sleeping and eating more-any day now those pants are gonna be too short!) and bossy hen started demanding treats - she can get loud! Of course I had to give them some   Yes they have me trained...
> 
> Coffee in hand. Bit of work this am from home, errands on tap, then tonight is our Kickoff to Cookoff party for chili cookoff for the sponsors, cook teams, bands and volunteers. Always fun to be able to chat-too busy on day of cookoff to actually visit with people!



Chili cook off nom nom nom. 

Thanks for that info, i’m Taking notes.  Surgeon said probably a soft diet after whatever/whenever surgery.  Had figured i’d Be making lots of home made soups

Elite starts @ age 11 for jr, GD has another 3-1/2 years to try out.  Maybe the Xcel program, structured differently than the GD’s JO (Junior Olympic), more flexible/inclusive.  Her gym offers both, nice to have options.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Keisha prayers for your son as he continues to heal after his accident...............and  good luck to your grandaughter in her competition in gymnastics.
> 
> Spoke with grandson and he sounded so much better.....thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts sent his way.
> 
> Told him about plans for vacation in May and it seemed to lift his spirit. Of course the plans are for Universal. I love hanging out with the grandbabies there.......and they love it too.
> 
> Hubby and I are going up to Universal for a few days at end of month. He has never been to Universal or any of the Resorts. So I’am excited to show him the parks and the resorts. He has always been so supportive of my love of all things Universal. Looking forward to seeing the Mardi Gras parade and hopefully catching some beads
> 
> Have a good day at work Tink.
> 
> Morning Mac, Lynne, Schumi, MonyK and KStar
> 
> Going to neighbors for barbecue with a few other couples this evening. We always enjoy getting together with our neighbors for a fun evening.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.



That had to be so scary for your family after hearing all the awful flu tragedies this year.  Are you planning on festivities around Mother’s Day again this year.  I promised my brood I’d be home, vs ‘running away’ as I’ve been wont to do last few years lol. (Come home day before  haha)



Lynne G said:


> Ah, little one is barely moving.
> 
> Friday!  Wahoo!
> 
> Have to do some errands, so I will see if she wants to go with me.  If she can drive, which most of the time I let her, she will go.  Then also expect some lunch out too.  See, usually by 10:30 am, places have soup, even though breakfast is not over yet.  Yeah, my kid does not enjoy most breakfast food.
> 
> Well, another day that will see temperature falling.  56 at 7am, 36 by 7 pm.  A nice bone chilling 20 by Saturday morning.  Hello cold front.  Go away.  That 65 yesterday was lovely.  No green or color yet.  We won’t see any color until around end of March.
> 
> Keisha, thank you for the update on middle DS.  I hope he continues to heal without pain.  Thankfully, you have good doctors.
> 
> Robo, Happy to hear your grandson is feeling better.  I hope he recovers fully soon.  Yay, the Spring vacations on tap.  Nice your DH will come with you on one of those trips.  Yum, barbecue.  Nice you enjoy meals with your neighbors.
> 
> Tink, May your coffee be plentiful and your work hours going quick.
> 
> Morning Mac, got your email.  I will say no this time.  I may skip this year altogether.  Little one will have college visits this fall, and that is where my focus will be.  I will miss seeing all, and the fun, but there is always next year.
> 
> MonyK. Hehe, well trained chicken.  Yeah, our weather stinks too.  We had two chili cook offs at work so far.  All enjoyed eating and voting.  I do like chili, just not very hot.  I do like a kick, just not burn my mouth level.  Have fun.
> 
> Morning Kfish, bet little Charlie is getting bigger.  Saw, you still had the 2 am bottle duty.
> 
> Schumi, seems like you have a nice Friday planned, and yay the sun is out.  We have had gray skies for 2 days now. Sigh, winter is not over.  Hope you catch up with your friend.  Yes, time just flies by if your busy.
> 
> With that, I need to holler. Screen in bed, and not moving is going to end.
> 
> Later homies!   Hey, it is Friday!   Make it fantastic!



You are really lucky to have a seamstress on speed dial.  The idea of working with Prom dress material makes me weak in the knees.



macraven said:


> Glad you two had a fun time this week in Chicago!
> 
> Chicago is always fun place to visit
> 
> I’m glad I moved out of there as it is a better place to visit than to live
> 
> Taxes are crazy there



I was in line yesterday in Epcot getting pic and stuffs signed for the Mr by his fav disney artist (Jasmine Becket Griffit) and woman behind me’s dialect sounded familiar.  She lived in south side of Chicago for years it turned out.  Moved out a few years ago after having her house broken into for the 3rd time.  I’d take that as sign too!



schumigirl said:


> Sunday.
> 
> Planned to sleep late as we had a late night at friends house last night........but, woke early so we just got up.......had breakfast then went for a walk on the beach as it’s not too cold and sun was shining......it was nice......
> 
> Met a large blonde golden retriever called Poppy who had just come out of the sea and decided to bound over and jump up to hug me.......I was soaked......I know the owner well and she was mortified.........I thought it was funny......this dog was soaked and then so was I......... she is gorgeous though........
> 
> So, once we were home everything was put in the wash.......didn’t have my white coat on thankfully!
> 
> Then did some ironing...........now thinking of lunch and what to do the rest of the day.........not much probably......
> 
> Hope your Sunday is a good one..........



IDK, having a big, wet, sloppy dog pounce on you could be considered a sign lol.  Was waiting for you to say you found a stray & kept him! 

Miss mine, not ashamed to say i’ve talked to him a few times already this trip lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Just got home, logged in and Keisha is here.........

Congrats to the GD Keisha........she did well!!! She’s a real little star........glad you’ve managed to have such a nice time despite worrying about DS........and lovely weather too!!! 

Oh they definitely kept that journey from you deliberately Janet..........men!!! But glad he’s taking care of himself, and big brother would have looked after him.........you go home tomorrow???

Yes, the dog is a very friendly bundle of licks and cuddles.........very affectionate dog we’ve known for a long time since they moved in to the village.......it’s exactly the type of dog Tom would have given the choice........except.......on cold, wet, miserable winter mornings or we are flying off to America he’s glad we don’t have a dog..........


Ended up going bowling with DH and another couple today......haven’t done that for ages.......I’m not very good at bowling but still had fun........I need the sides up to stop the ball going in the gutter bit...... and boy do they make fun of me for that!! 

Then went for some food.........I love my friend to bits, but jeez she is a fussy eater........won’t eat this and won’t eat that.......basically chicken tenders!! Choosing a restaurant with her is never fun.......but it was nice. 

Now slumped along the sofa with cup of tea.........


----------



## keishashadow

ESPN, i’ve Never been there

Discovery cove] 
Cute mirrors in the bathrooms in Nemo suite, lovin that upgrade we got!  & Fast pass line for Big Thunder Mt on Thursday, this weekend is going to be a zoo
    

Chocolate cake, fishbowl drink & pirate @ Bay Lake Lounge. My fav way to watch the fireworks

Lastly, those with kids know it...that moment when they finally make the big boy ride!  Rock N Roller Coaster & she got the first row!




schumigirl said:


> Just got home, logged in and Keisha is here.........
> 
> Congrats to the GD Keisha........she did well!!! She’s a real little star........glad you’ve managed to have such a nice time despite worrying about DS........and lovely weather too!!!
> 
> Oh they definitely kept that journey from you deliberately Janet..........men!!! But glad he’s taking care of himself, and big brother would have looked after him.........you go home tomorrow???
> 
> Yes, the dog is a very friendly bundle of licks and cuddles.........very affectionate dog we’ve known for a long time since they moved in to the village.......it’s exactly the type of dog Tom would have given the choice........except.......on cold, wet, miserable winter mornings or we are flying off to America he’s glad we don’t have a dog..........
> 
> 
> Ended up going bowling with DH and another couple today......haven’t done that for ages.......I’m not very good at bowling but still had fun........I need the sides up to stop the ball going in the gutter bit...... and boy do they make fun of me for that!!
> 
> Then went for some food.........I love my friend to bits, but jeez she is a fussy eater........won’t eat this and won’t eat that.......basically chicken tenders!! Choosing a restaurant with her is never fun.......but it was nice.
> 
> Now slumped along the sofa with cup of tea.........



We don’t leave MCO until 6 pm Tuesday, one of my longer trips.  Will give me time to not go home & brain my son for taking off argh.


----------



## macraven

_Nice to hear from Janet and her gd victories 

She is a cutie!


You only have a few more days before you get home Tuesday night

Enjoy the rest of your time at the motherland 


Schumi, bumper guards are the best way to do bowling 
I use them too!

It keeps me from having the worst score
Lol

Nice weather day here
More flowers have bloomed_


----------



## macraven

_Just saw the pictures 

You know we all love pics!_


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pics!! 

Her little face with the cake!!  Lol.........I’ll bet she enjoyed that.........I quite fancy the cocktail myself......

Not sure what I thought it was Monday you were home......you did say Tuesday.........I remember now......

mac.......glad I’m not the only one who has the “baby rails” as my friends husband called them all day........lol......I like him really!!! 

And Tom and I did win ........but he said it didn’t really count cause of the guards........I’ll take the win!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Just saw the pictures
> 
> You know we all love pics!_



Finally got mine dumbed down enough as to size to post!  Was surprised there were teams from Costa Rica & Peru.  Don’t even want to think what they paid for airfare.  

Speaking of, anyone book SW fall travel yet.  I grabbed way down end of sept not happy with the NS times or prices. Hoping Spirit has some of the cheapo ones again


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> 3 medals, 2 in floor & beam & she came in number 5 overall in her level/age group


Wow! congratulations to your adorable GD for her hard work!!



keishashadow said:


> Rock N Roller Coaster & she got the first row!


 OOh bet that was fun!

Schumi-I used to bowl when I was a kid-my own ball, name on it, everything. Used to place in city wide tournaments for my age group. Don't really do it much anymore. But it is fun!

Warming back up but it is windy! Gusts big enough to actually make the chickens fly if hits them right 

Should be more productive today but I am not feeling the ambition. TWD marathon on-Terminus season. Going to see Black Panther tonight-we are all Marvel fans and see all the movies, and DH and oldest and I also watch the Netflix shows, and Agents of shield. Movie at the plush theater where they deliver dinner and drinks to chair (recliner) side. Good food too.

Looking at resorts for the beach if that is what we want for a couple days in June. Decent prices for now, sure it will go up but hard to plan until I know what the oldests plans are and she probably won't know until end of March...

Following twitter feeds on kids from  -remarkable people. and heartbreaking.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to little GD, Keisha, and thanks for all the pictures and news.

Little one went huffingly to her soccer practice.  Why 2 hours on a Sunday night, at dinner time is beyond me.  Well, at least I can serve food for dinner she won’t eat.  I will have soup ready for her.  That I know she will eat.

Lazy Sunday.

I used to bowl, still have my ball and shoes.  The league I played in disbanded when the alley was sold a few years ago.  No one on my team wanted to go to a much further away  alley, and most of the other players did not want to either.  

With that, need to check the oven.  Nice enough day, full sun, but with a clear sky, the temperature has dropped.  Glad that only some roads are wet.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Just had a moment to pop on.  Got here around 9 am yesterday morning and have already been in the pool with the boys three times!  Weather is beautiful and warm.

Don't have time to catch up with missed posts right now....possibly at the 2 am feeding.


----------



## macraven

Kfish


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......you sounded as though you must have been very good!!! Yes, it is fun......I`m just not very good at it, but I do try........


Rained all night last night, and all day so far.........pretty miserable.......but not cold. 

Did some nursery volunteering this morning.......definitely in need of a cuppa after a morning with noisy exuberant 3 and 4 year olds......... 

Time for lunch........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Sun is shining and the coffee is good 

Keisha congratulations to your granddaughter on her medal wins at her competition. She is a cutie. That piece of chocolate cake looks bigger than she is..... What a nice treat getting a upgrade on your room........Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Lynne sorry to hear you won’t be coming to HHN this year. You will be missed. I enjoyed meeting you last year.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a holiday Monday is so good to sleep in.  DH said he would do some more grocery shopping with me, then little one wants to go to our little zoo.  Yep, lazy day in store.

Ooh, must be nice today.  Sun is also shining here, and the chickens seem excited.  I guess it will be warmer today.  

Yeah, I am sad no October fun this year, as I enjoyed meeting you Robo and your sister too.  I am planning on next year, as both kids will be in college.  Oh my.   Another high school graduation next year as well.  Time marches on.

Time for tea.  Then we will get going.   Odd to see weekday morning TV shows.  Do not get that often.

Have a beautiful Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

No vacations planned this year Lynne then?

Hope you get something.......


I`m helping someone plan a trip right now......so much fun helping them!!! The two kids have never been before.......big Disney and Potter fans.....but going at Easter........least they know it`ll be busy. 

Enjoyed the peace and quiet this afternoon after a hectic morning........


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Hit AK for 7 am EMH. Waiting for troops to finish expedition Everest then pool time yea!!!

Raglan road and wee bit of shopping then packing up. Want to hit rope drop at mgm tomorrow. 

I’ll sleep when I’m dead

Darn it will miss u Lynne


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Hit AK for 7 am EMH. Waiting for troops to finish expedition Everest then pool time yea!!!
> 
> Raglan road and wee bit of shopping then packing up. Want to hit rope drop at mgm tomorrow.
> 
> I’ll sleep when I’m dead
> 
> Darn it will miss u Lynne



Lol.........yep, plenty of time to sleep later!

Enjoy that pool time.........


Don’t you just hate when folks don’t turn up! 

Carpenter was supposed to be here an hour ago to look at doing some work for us.......no show........no call to say he’d be late.......least we didn’t have to wait in specially.


----------



## macraven

_Nice having only a 4 day work week 

Many here missing and guessing all had a great day 


Looking forward to walking dead coming up on the 25th
Hard to believe I’m still hooked on that show 
_


----------



## macraven

_One homie has been mia ...

Chuckers are you still working two jobs?_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Tuesday mac.........

Carpenter appeared this morning, really nice guy......got the jobs sorted and is coming back in April to build us cabinets for utilty/laundry room that we are changing around........we are away in March when he could have come.....so April it is.........

And 3 weeks today till overnight at airport Radisson Blu........cannot wait!!!!

Off out after lunch for a mooch around somewhere........haven't decided yet. 

Rain finally stopped early this morning, pretty dull and grey though but not cold......despite warnings again of an apocalyptic polar vortex going to hit us again.........heard that one 3 times this winter already. Still waiting.......we just call it winter. 

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning and Afternoon homies!  

Yeah, Schumi, we tend to call them Arctic Blasts, but I think the lesser comment as Cold Front, is that yep, it's Winter, and it's cold.  

But not today, those Northern winds are sleeping, and happy Southwest winds are here, with record breaking heat.  Oh yeah! 67 today, and predicted 72 tomorrow.  Grins by all, as shorts can be broken out.  Overcast and foggy right now, but that's okay. 58 to start the day, yes please.  I know it won't last, but 2 days of Spring like temperatures and giddy.  Rain for the end of the week, but hey, that's better than inches of snow or ice.  Wet roads today.  Yesterday, was gray and more gray, with showers, some more heavy than others, not ending until later this afternoon.  Sniff, shorts but no sunglasses. 

Yay! Keisha, pool time report.  Glad to hear you're having a great time and even nicer pool weather.  Safe travels home, and hope your DS is in less pain, and recovering quick.

Hope the mooch place you picked was lush Schumi.  3 weeks will go fast.  Enjoy seeing your count down.

Good Morning Mac!  Hope all is well down your way.

Hope Kfish and family are also enjoying the sun and fun after that long ride.

Hey, where is Chuckers?  Guess busy.

Coffee happiness for Robo, Charade and Tink.  Good Morning ladies.











  Eat a taco, it's Tuesday all!


----------



## macraven

_Dairy Queen makes Arctic Blasts

I have this urge to go to Taco Bell today ..._


----------



## schumigirl

Yeah we call them arctic blasts too........usual weather folks trying to make everything sound dramatic.......same with now we have name strong wind and rain weather effects.......why? 

Mac, never been to a Taco Bell.........Tom always wants to go just to say he’s been.......I do like DQ though.......haven’t been for a few years......

It’s just cold here now. Damp cold though......so didn’t stay out for long......came home and did some baking to hand in to the church hall tomorrow for the coffee morning and table top sale. I’m not the best baker, but I do try. And folks seem to like it all......

Time for a cuppa again.......


----------



## macraven

_Just came back from getting groceries 
Was totally over dressed...

In the 70’s and had a jacket on

Glad the ac was on in the store 


Schumi 
sometimes I like Taco Bell and sometimes it doesn’t hit the spot with me


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just came back from getting groceries
> Was totally over dressed...
> 
> In the 70’s and had a jacket on
> 
> Glad the ac was on in the store
> 
> 
> Schumi
> sometimes I like Taco Bell and sometimes it doesn’t hit the spot with me
> 
> _



Lol.......I’m not jealous at all of your weather 


Hope Keisha has a safe journey home tonight.........


----------



## macraven

_Well keisha flies out at 6 tonight 

I'm sure it will be an adjustment coming from 80 and up weather to home
_


----------



## Lynne G

Nah, Keisha sent this warm temperature.  She gets tomorrow, then cooler weather with rain.

Hope her flight is uneventful. 

No taco here.  Pizza and motarella sticks for dinner.  Salad too.  Then fudge bars for dessert.  Happy to see the water ice place open.  And there was a line!  See what we are craving, nicer weather.  Tired of the cold and winter.  Peak of sun late today. 

Gotta Check the oven.  We turned the heater off, so House feels cool.  Loving it as it is still February.

Have a good night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday again.........

Keisha hope you made it home safely and had a lovely trip.........pics looked so good! 


Looks a dull grey day so far.........although it is only 7.30am.........DS just leaving for work, then not sure whether to go back to bed or not........nothing to do today. Usual Wednesday night out tonight with friend........that’s about it......

If it brightens up and gets a little warmer we may go walk along the beach.......but only if it warms up........

Have a good Wednesday.........


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## tink1957




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Gray day here too, and foggy, with some rain to come, but hey, record breaking temperature yesterday, and even warmer today.  Wahoo!  No jacket, 60 already.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, wine and camel Wednesday.  Hey Keisha, welcome home, it's Wednesday y'all.  Hump day indeed,


----------



## macraven

_Hey homies _


----------



## Monykalyn

Here!
Busy week, 2nd round of freezing rain supposed to happen tonight. Coop door frozen shut (big door) but the hens got out through little door. Had to set out other water and food as they bury theirs in coop when they dig through the straw. Then realized the handle on screen door was frozen and couldn't get back in (twice!-Clearly my brain function in early morning is NOT at even 25% capacity. 

Did I mention yet that middle kids pre-ACT score is 26? She is pretty pleased with first effort. 

Oldest coming home this weekend due to both DH and I will be gone from sun up to well after sunset Saturday, DS has soccer game, and middle has Science Olympiad all day.

Black Panther was a great movie! Would love to see again in theater!

Ready for spring...


----------



## macraven

_Hey there Monyk 

Taking care of chickies are more work than the kids


That suxs with your weather

I will never forget how awfully cold it was when I lived in Illinois 

Today broke a record and was 80

Went to LJS at 9:00 tonight and back home at 10
70 right now_


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds cold Monyk!! I hates the cold! Sounds like a busy but fun weekend ahead......glad you enjoyed Black Panther......think I’ll see it at some point. 

Mac.........ok I am jealous of your weather..........we have a heavy frost this morning and a bit misty.......



But, wrapping up warm and heading out for the day with DH.......might be an indoor mall or city centre.......I fancy quick jaunt into London.....not too long on the train.

But, hopefully get some little treats, a nice lunch out and maybe even something new to wear.......

Have a good Thursday San thread folks.........


----------



## macraven

_Well if it makes you less jealous can say at 2 am now the temps have dropped to 67 now


What is nice about Georgia is the weather can range to cool to hot 
Within days during anytime of some seasons

Neighbor mowed his grass today
Yikes...

Last year at this time in February, it was darn cold in the upper 20’s during the night 
This year just the opposite 

Watching law and order of a series I have not seen before 

Schumi soon you will be in Orlando and will forget how cold your weather has been

Think you need to get a slight sunburn when you go in March to show off to your friends when you return back home

They won’t believe anyone can get a sunburn in March


Wait I’m rethinking that statement

Forget the burn, use sunscreen instead


Have fun wherever you and Tom
Go to today
Long train rides can be fun_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........yep, West of Scotland folks always need sunscreen!!! Our skin tone is so pale........

Yep, can’t wait to get to Orlando in less than 3 weeks now!!!! Mardi Gras sounds like so much fun, as you know we’ve never gone before and there’s not really anything like that in the U.K..........so we’re going to enjoy it.......even if it is only for 10 nights! 

Sounds ok for 2am!!! It’s freezing here.........but I’m confident sun will come out and it’ll be a nice day 

Catch you later.........


----------



## macraven

_I had a blast at Mardi Gras last year

Get to the special food stands before the crowds get there!_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Kfish got the 3:30am duty.  Hope your little one is getting big and giving his older brothers some fun.

Enjoy your train ride and day in London, Schumi.  Yay, less than 3 weeks to partake in partying at the dark side.

MonyK, eek, freezing rain and iced doors and roads.  Not fun.  Sounds like a very busy week-end coming up.  We have soccer starting, with games on Friday and Saturday, scrimmage tonight, so even if it is a cool rain, as long as not thundering, or a monsoon, they will play on turf.  At least our temperatures will stay above freezing. 

With that, well, it was fun while it lasted.  76 last night, tonight 38.  Rain, periods of rain, will make it a gray day today.  Shock to the system, almost a June, summer day yesterday, back to late winter weather.  Will be a gray week-end, too, as rain is predicted the next 3 days as well.  Time to make sure I have towels in my car.  Plastic bags and change of clothes are already in there.  Wet, muddy cleats are stinky too.  Maybe have to toss an air fresher in the car.  Sigh, back to soccer time.











, so throw back a drink.  Hot tea for me, it's cool now.  Happy Thursday all!







 Sigh, I need more tea.


----------



## macraven

_Ahh...orange kitty
Mine is a solid orange and has the personality to match it

Have a great day homies !_


----------



## keishashadow

That first week back from vacation can seem akin to entering the twilight zone.  Mr gets a gold star for not making a mess whilst i was gone.  Even did laundry, dishes, ran vacuum & changed the wiper blades on my car lol he must want something 

Carole - who’s the entertainment during your visit?  Our Mardi Gras experience was pretty awful but by all reports they have crowd control in place now! Stake out that spot for viewing early, be prepared to hold it down lol



macraven said:


> _Nice having only a 4 day work week
> 
> Many here missing and guessing all had a great day
> 
> 
> Looking forward to walking dead coming up on the 25th
> Hard to believe I’m still hooked on that show _



I’m hook, line & sinker too.  Lost a week this month somehow lol thot i missed it last sunday duh



macraven said:


> _Well keisha flies out at 6 tonight
> 
> I'm sure it will be an adjustment coming from 80 and up weather to home_



Would u believe it was 74 degrees when we landed in PIT. Freaky. Today cold, freezing this am when i woke.  Turns out i didn’t realize the mr turned off the heat since we had such a long run of lovely temps. 

Was supposed to go & get junk out of the car before it’s parted out (boohoo) but that area was flooded from heavy rains last night. May have to table that for a week as the mr should be on midnight shift next week. Taking DS for an MRI tomorrow crack of dawn. He’s had so many tests, hard to keep track of them all.  Really going thru the wringer but hanging tough


----------



## schumigirl

The only one we want to see, and one of the few we’ve heard of are Foreigner..........love them! So, I hate crowds.......really hate mass crowds, even in concert situations........so, may not bother with the concerts........

Oh your mister is a gem........maybe he just adores you to do all those chores.......which I think he does.......... glad you had a nice trip! Hope DS MRI goes well, yes going through the wringer is a good description! 



Had a lovely day in the big city today...........bit of shopping, nice prosecco filled lunch, more shopping, early dinner in nice pub that served fabulous food beside Kings Cross Station.....then train journey home.....was nice we were upgraded to first class by a lovely staff member...........nice journey home..........

Chilling with glass of wine.....yes, another.........then bed. Been a long day...........

Hope everyone’s good.........


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to see back with no issues Keisha.  Yeah, 37 degree difference from yesterday.  And rain and more rain.  But, Wednesday was awesome.   Hope your DS is not in pain, and healing.  Car can wait.  

Well, tried a gourmet dumpling place.  They were interesting flavors and also had a cheese steak mixed with thick noodles.  Full, but may not go there again.  Was good, but we tend to like more mainstream Chinese food and at a better price point.

Had to get coffee, it is chilly, raining, and all is soggy and wet.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> The only one we want to see, and one of the few we’ve heard of are Foreigner..........love them! So, I hate crowds.......really hate mass crowds, even in concert situations........so, may not bother with the concerts........
> 
> Oh your mister is a gem........maybe he just adores you to do all those chores.......which I think he does.......... glad you had a nice trip! Hope DS MRI goes well, yes going through the wringer is a good description!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day in the big city today...........bit of shopping, nice prosecco filled lunch, more shopping, early dinner in nice pub that served fabulous food beside Kings Cross Station.....then train journey home.....was nice we were upgraded to first class by a lovely staff member...........nice journey home..........
> 
> Chilling with glass of wine.....yes, another.........then bed. Been a long day...........
> 
> Hope everyone’s good.........



He’s stuck with me lol. Willing to be bet he took a final look at last minute air today hoping to sneak down for weekend to see Macklemore, no dice...i looked too . Where’s those $19 & $24 flights when u need one?

They have a Kings Cross Station in England too?



Lynne G said:


> Nice to see back with no issues Keisha.  Yeah, 37 degree difference from yesterday.  And rain and more rain.  But, Wednesday was awesome.   Hope your DS is not in pain, and healing.  Car can wait.
> 
> Well, tried a gourmet dumpling place.  They were interesting flavors and also had a cheese steak mixed with thick noodles.  Full, but may not go there again.  Was good, but we tend to like more mainstream Chinese food and at a better price point.
> 
> Had to get coffee, it is chilly, raining, and all is soggy and wet.



I get nervous with the fancy places, always wonder what i might find in my dish if i poke around too closely.  

Enjoy a good dumpling but obsessed with udon noodles.  So excited to see of all places, Big Lots, carries individual packages of them u can pop in MW & season/add broth as desired.  Local grocery stores here don’t stock them.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hi Macraven 
Hi Charlie and mom! And hose adorable other babies!

Hope you son is out of he wringer soon @keishashadow! 
Sounds like a lovely shopping day Schumi. Getting over to London is on my five year plan lol! 

Lynne- yeah soccer, season never ends it seems. Practice cancelled last night due to anticipated bad ice (which didn't happen).

Rain,rain and more rain-at least it's warmer. Chickens were soaked though when I went to shut them in. But only top part of their feathers get wet- nice and warm  and dry fluff underneath.  Went out after sunset (bedtime) as I had to get eggs and oh man - got some angry chirping about opening door.  Was later getting home than anticipated between rainy highways and the home I was in today has annual state inspection survey. Going well but lots of stress. THe home is big and well run-but of course the surveyors have to pick on something-the one who did the kitchen pointed out a bit of dust that had collected on a wire rack that held sanitizing solution (closed) jug in the dish washing room. Please explain how that is a food safety issue?  Dinner is a margarita and chips and salsa.  Maybe a cookie later and then bed.

DD and DH have spent hours today constructing her "mouse trap car" for Science Olympiad competition Saturday. She'd done everything she could to his point but needed help with wood cutting, which she's reminded DH of for the last two weeks. 

Anyone else watching Olympics? I know nothing about skiing or half pipe but it was thrilling yesterday!


----------



## agavegirl1

It's tax season again.  And...I work too much lately.  I am planning my October trip and there is little left to plan.  So, I've been entering sweepstakes online, mindlessly.  Well, I apparently entered a one time entry sweepstakes for an "Ultimate Trip to Jacksonville FL" and I won.  So I have convinced DH to take another week off over Memorial Day and the following week for this trip.  So I go to Florida twice in 2018.  Weird that your whole vacation plan for a year can be turned upside down with one email.  We are now exchanging information and so on.  Anyone ever stay in Jacksonville?  We have three hotels with three different focuses.  Jazz festival, Riverfront and St. Augustine.  There are some touristy admissions and VIP tickets to the Jazz Festival as well.  Oh, and a golf lesson.  I don't golf.  Should be good for a laugh.

Meanwhile, I am all up for a HHN thread for whoever wants to start one.


----------



## macraven

_Lucky Ducky on the win!
Congratulations 

I’ve been to st Augustine a few times and enjoyed it a lot

Have cousins in Jacksonville and I could ask them regarding hotels and whatever if you need that type of help


I’m sure we will see an early bird hhn thread pop up soon

I do a “when are you going “
Hhn thread once they announce the official dates

I’ve met up with many for either a short hi and bye meet or spend time doing a house with a new friend 

Hope our dates for hhn overlap and can meet you_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes it is, no fancy jeans for me, but a nice sweater.  Cool and raining, and more rain.  Weather people said no seeing the sun until at least Monday.  Joy news, at least that means no ice or snow.  37 out, and will not get much warmer throughout the day.  But, TGIF, it is Friday!

YaY! For Agavegirl's win.  Was in Jacksonville when my older one was a baby.  DH had classes at the base, so I went.  Met up with a friend, who's boyfriend at the time, was also going to be there at classes, as she went with too.  So, met up with her most of the days, as she had a hotel on the beach, we had a hotel that was not.  Funny memory, there was a Hooters, and older one was, I think, around 10 months old.  The waitresses loved him, and asked it they could hold him.  Well, he was passed around to all the waitresses while my friend and I ate.  Lucky boy.  LOL  So, have no recommendations, but enjoy the winning trip.  And VIP passes too.  I do like Jazz, so that sounds like a fun trip.

MonyK, wet chickens.  Yeah, heard the chickens this morning, but it was raining, so I guess it was my neighbor tending to them.  They are so old now, I don't think they have eggs anymore.  Yep, rain and more rain for us too, glad to hear your icy weather was not, we still had practice.  Seems the rain was not as hard as it had been earlier, and on turf.  I stayed in the car.  I hate late night week day practices.  By the time we got home, it was 10pm.  Um, I am ready for bed.

Keisha, hmm, Costco for those noodles.  May look for them there.  My kids like these rice ball things that I can only find there too.  Hope you are back to routine a little tanner, and hope DS's tests show improvements.  Sorry to hear he had such a bad accident.  

Good Morning and Good Afternoon homies!  It's Friday.


----------



## keishashadow

Another dreary, rainy day here but supposed to hit 60 degrees



Monykalyn said:


> Hi Macraven
> Hi Charlie and mom! And hose adorable other babies!
> 
> Hope you son is out of he wringer soon @keishashadow!
> Sounds like a lovely shopping day Schumi. Getting over to London is on my five year plan lol!
> 
> Lynne- yeah soccer, season never ends it seems. Practice cancelled last night due to anticipated bad ice (which didn't happen).
> 
> Rain,rain and more rain-at least it's warmer. Chickens were soaked though when I went to shut them in. But only top part of their feathers get wet- nice and warm  and dry fluff underneath.  Went out after sunset (bedtime) as I had to get eggs and oh man - got some angry chirping about opening door.  Was later getting home than anticipated between rainy highways and the home I was in today has annual state inspection survey. Going well but lots of stress. THe home is big and well run-but of course the surveyors have to pick on something-the one who did the kitchen pointed out a bit of dust that had collected on a wire rack that held sanitizing solution (closed) jug in the dish washing room. Please explain how that is a food safety issue?  Dinner is a margarita and chips and salsa.  Maybe a cookie later and then bed.
> 
> DD and DH have spent hours today constructing her "mouse trap car" for Science Olympiad competition Saturday. She'd done everything she could to his point but needed help with wood cutting, which she's reminded DH of for the last two weeks.
> 
> Anyone else watching Olympics? I know nothing about skiing or half pipe but it was thrilling yesterday!



Not as much since away.  Did put the NBC sports app on phone to catch up.  It’s been an odd Winter Olympics all the way ‘round. Had skiers out last week in dangerous conditions, a shame.

U have smrt chickies?  Not to insult ur ‘lil feathery friends, nor sure if a ‘rural’ legend or not, but told most of them will hold their heads back & drown in the rain.  Neighbor had a coop of them when i was growing up, don’t remember much other than wanting to strangle the rooster 



agavegirl1 said:


> It's tax season again.  And...I work too much lately.  I am planning my October trip and there is little left to plan.  So, I've been entering sweepstakes online, mindlessly.  Well, I apparently entered a one time entry sweepstakes for an "Ultimate Trip to Jacksonville FL" and I won.  So I have convinced DH to take another week off over Memorial Day and the following week for this trip.  So I go to Florida twice in 2018.  Weird that your whole vacation plan for a year can be turned upside down with one email.  We are now exchanging information and so on.  Anyone ever stay in Jacksonville?  We have three hotels with three different focuses.  Jazz festival, Riverfront and St. Augustine.  There are some touristy admissions and VIP tickets to the Jazz Festival as well.  Oh, and a golf lesson.  I don't golf.  Should be good for a laugh.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am all up for a HHN thread for whoever wants to start one.



Congrats!!! How cool is that?  Do u have to pay taxes on it?  Lol. Sounds like fun, always wanted to see the fort there, etc.  DH was stationed there for a bit back in dark ages.  Most evil dead fans think of the franchise’s hero Ash who hails from there when it’s mentioned.  



Lynne G said:


> Oh yes it is, no fancy jeans for me, but a nice sweater.  Cool and raining, and more rain.  Weather people said no seeing the sun until at least Monday.  Joy news, at least that means no ice or snow.  37 out, and will not get much warmer throughout the day.  But, TGIF, it is Friday!
> 
> YaY! For Agavegirl's win.  Was in Jacksonville when my older one was a baby.  DH had classes at the base, so I went.  Met up with a friend, who's boyfriend at the time, was also going to be there at classes, as she went with too.  So, met up with her most of the days, as she had a hotel on the beach, we had a hotel that was not.  Funny memory, there was a Hooters, and older one was, I think, around 10 months old.  The waitresses loved him, and asked it they could hold him.  Well, he was passed around to all the waitresses while my friend and I ate.  Lucky boy.  LOL  So, have no recommendations, but enjoy the winning trip.  And VIP passes too.  I do like Jazz, so that sounds like a fun trip.
> 
> MonyK, wet chickens.  Yeah, heard the chickens this morning, but it was raining, so I guess it was my neighbor tending to them.  They are so old now, I don't think they have eggs anymore.  Yep, rain and more rain for us too, glad to hear your icy weather was not, we still had practice.  Seems the rain was not as hard as it had been earlier, and on turf.  I stayed in the car.  I hate late night week day practices.  By the time we got home, it was 10pm.  Um, I am ready for bed.
> 
> Keisha, hmm, Costco for those noodles.  May look for them there.  My kids like these rice ball things that I can only find there too.  Hope you are back to routine a little tanner, and hope DS's tests show improvements.  Sorry to hear he had such a bad accident.
> 
> Good Morning and Good Afternoon homies!  It's Friday.


 haha good story for that now man to tell!  I’m pretty sure my mr didn’t see much there other than inside of bars lol.  

We make do with Sams, unfortunately, the nearest costco is 3 exits on turnpike from me


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> It's tax season again.  And...I work too much lately.  I am planning my October trip and there is little left to plan.  So, I've been entering sweepstakes online, mindlessly.  Well, I apparently entered a one time entry sweepstakes for an "Ultimate Trip to Jacksonville FL" and I won.  So I have convinced DH to take another week off over Memorial Day and the following week for this trip.  So I go to Florida twice in 2018.  Weird that your whole vacation plan for a year can be turned upside down with one email.  We are now exchanging information and so on.  Anyone ever stay in Jacksonville?  We have three hotels with three different focuses.  Jazz festival, Riverfront and St. Augustine.  There are some touristy admissions and VIP tickets to the Jazz Festival as well.  Oh, and a golf lesson.  I don't golf.  Should be good for a laugh.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am all up for a HHN thread for whoever wants to start one.



Fantastic win agavegirl!!! Hope you have a fabulous time on the trip.......sounds like you’ll be ready for a break by then.........

Keisha, no sneaky trips down for Macklemore (I must google them) awww.......those flight prices are phenomenal........hope DS MRI scan went well..........



Quiet day today. Had some physio and grocery shopping.........called my niece who isn’t feeling well at all.......flu like symptoms........didn’t do a whole lot more than that.......

Same with tonight.......quiet night in.


----------



## agavegirl1

Yes, I will have to pay taxes on the estimated value of $3618 unless I can prove it is valued too high.  They sent me a W-9 to fill out for tax purposes.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!  Last night at our current hotel and then moving to the Sheraton for two nights before heading home.  But thankfully it will only be one month until we return!

THe weather has been amazing here...going to stink when heading back north.  

The boys have been great and Charlie has been loving the fresh air.  But he is spitting up a lot more...hopefully it’s just from a lot more activity and traveling that he has now been exposed to.  

Maybe I’ll catch some of you at the 2 am feeding !


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Charlie’s belly is not upset soon.  Maybe all the motion and change.  Glad the weather has been nice.  Seems like a short trip, but even better, returning a month later.  Safe travels Kfish.

Just chilling.  Rainy night, and not much on the tube.

Made my own potato chips.  Sliced up 3 potatoes and fried in very hot oil.  Older one got to them first, and little one and I got less than half.  Also made my own bacon and cheese stuffed burgers, with sliced pepper and tomatoes.  Easy dinner, and ice cream cones for a snack.  Ate my cone with a blanket covering me.  It is cool still.

Enjoy your night homies!  Fading fast is me.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like a nice dinner Lynne
I just did left overs for mr Mac tonight

I had a Pbj and called it dinner


Ever have one of those days just not hungry for anything but needed to eat something?

Figured a simple sandwich would do fine for me_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Love homemade potato chips! 

mac......you still up??


I’m up far too early this morning......again. 

Looks very frosty outside but sun is up already........not sure of plans for today but I do know bacon will be enjoyed for breakfast.........not sure I can be bothered making pancakes.....DH is so good at them. So will wait till he gets up and drop heavy hints for pancakes........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Saturday!  Rain and gray, but at least above average.  No matter, feels cool and damp to me.  Heaviest rain to come later today.  Over 2 inches by tomorrow morning.  Flood warning issued this morning.  

Maybe pancakes today.  I have to get more eggs, as we used them up the other day.

DH has to work early today, so been awake since 4:30am.  Just chilling.  Maybe go to a movie today.  Have to see what both kids want to do.  Older one is House sitting with dogs, for the week.  He is happy.  Dogs are senior, so they are couch potatoes most of the day.  He enjoys taking care of them and not having to deal with his sister for a week.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Love homemade potato chips!
> 
> mac......you still up??
> 
> 
> I’m up far too early this morning......again.
> 
> Looks very frosty outside but sun is up already........not sure of plans for today but I do know bacon will be enjoyed for breakfast.........not sure I can be bothered making pancakes.....DH is so good at them. So will wait till he gets up and drop heavy hints for pancakes........



_Oh no....
I missed your bacon and Tom’s pancakes!_


----------



## keishashadow

River is supposed to crest here today, glad I live up on the ridge. The Mr announced we are visiting Red Lobster today, yea!  

DS failed one of his tests this week = a few more rounds on the medical merry-go-round



agavegirl1 said:


> Yes, I will have to pay taxes on the estimated value of $3618 unless I can prove it is valued too high.  They sent me a W-9 to fill out for tax purposes.



Work it lol. Now & again I find myself in a medical waiting room, inevitably The Price is Right on the tube.  IMO they seriously inflate those values



Lynne G said:


> Hope Charlie’s belly is not upset soon.  Maybe all the motion and change.  Glad the weather has been nice.  Seems like a short trip, but even better, returning a month later.  Safe travels Kfish.
> 
> Just chilling.  Rainy night, and not much on the tube.
> 
> Made my own potato chips.  Sliced up 3 potatoes and fried in very hot oil.  Older one got to them first, and little one and I got less than half.  Also made my own bacon and cheese stuffed burgers, with sliced pepper and tomatoes.  Easy dinner, and ice cream cones for a snack.  Ate my cone with a blanket covering me.  It is cool still.
> 
> Enjoy your night homies!  Fading fast is me.



I am seriously impressed.  Do u use a mandolin or a food processor.  Tried once, not exactly a success lol.  I stink at potato pancakes too for some reason.  Think i don’t get the taters dry enough.



schumigirl said:


> Love homemade potato chips!
> 
> mac......you still up??
> 
> 
> I’m up far too early this morning......again.
> 
> Looks very frosty outside but sun is up already........not sure of plans for today but I do know bacon will be enjoyed for breakfast.........not sure I can be bothered making pancakes.....DH is so good at them. So will wait till he gets up and drop heavy hints for pancakes........



On no, i forgot to pick up bacon in my provisioning run. Looks like Raisin Bran is on the menu lol



Lynne G said:


> Saturday!  Rain and gray, but at least above average.  No matter, feels cool and damp to me.  Heaviest rain to come later today.  Over 2 inches by tomorrow morning.  Flood warning issued this morning.
> 
> Maybe pancakes today.  I have to get more eggs, as we used them up the other day.
> 
> DH has to work early today, so been awake since 4:30am.  Just chilling.  Maybe go to a movie today.  Have to see what both kids want to do.  Older one is House sitting with dogs, for the week.  He is happy.  Dogs are senior, so they are couch potatoes most of the day.  He enjoys taking care of them and not having to deal with his sister for a week.



That’s a good gig for your DS.  Way easier on the pooches than going to a kennel too.


----------



## schumigirl

Pancakes were a treat mac!!! Don’t know how he does it.........

But I want to go to Red Lobster with Keisha tonight..........we love it there! Which seems to amuse some people no end........

Janet, I use a mandolin for potato chips......and yes, making potato rosti’s is hard work to get rid of all the liquid......another of DH talents........


Now I’m getting peckish.........I need a snack! 

This really is something about nothing........my hair. 

It’s driving me nuts......not getting it done for another week and half.......and it really needs doing now!! I like the length, but highlights are badly needing to be done! May have to make an earlier appointment......but, I do like it done just before we go........I’m out of synch with appointments. 

Off to mooch out a snack...........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope DS finds the medical help that gets the best results.  And yes, a slicer.  Electric one too, as I do not mind slicing, but it does a better job with even sized slices more than me, and thinner too.  I value my finger tips too much.

Haircut on Tuesday.  I am with you Schumi.  Seems feel like it should have been last week, but is one I had scheduled.  Ready for it. And, I too, try to schedule so right before I go away.  Feel better when freshly done for vacation.

With that, the house is only girls. Help?  LOL 

Feels happily like a Saturday.  Guess little one wants lunch out.  May humor her.  She is waiting until after breakfast hours.

Later homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

Usually have my coffee by now, but going to wait till we leave for Orlando this morning and pick up some Starbucks.

Older sister called me yesterday and told me she had a birthday present on my email for me. Birthday not for a couple of days, but she wanted me to check my email. She sent me a Starbucks gift card. Was so sweet of her. I always keep my App on the phone loaded for my Starbucks treats. I really like Visiting the Starbucks at Portofino.


Agavegirl1 congratulations on the win



Schumigirl my hair color doesn’t seem to last as long as it use to either. With my hair being dark brown the gray the roots are very noticeable when they begin to peek through......LOL.......like Pepe le pew.....

Keisha I saw on the news this morning there is flooding in Louisville, Ky and Missouri too.

We have two Sandhill cranes that have been coming in my back yard and pulling out my grass plugs and throwing them up in the air........I chased them away.......and they went next door and started pulling out my neighbors newly laid sod and throwing it up in the air......he came over and said those birds are pulling out my sod again......I told him I chased them out of my yard.......and we both started laughing......they like the newly dug up earth to go after the worms. They are very tame and I walked right up to them.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

That is kinda cool Robo.  Darn moles dug up and ate all my bulbs.  I like wildlife, but hey, not in my yard unless you are just looking cute.  How nice an early birthday gift. I use my app at Starbucks too.  So, while no email from me, but a Happy Birthday here.  Hope your coffee was hot and enjoying a nice day.

Since 3:30 this morning, we have had bursts of rain.  It was like those buckets in the water park that pour out when full.  Well, at 3:30, some thunder and beating againt the windows rain with the strong downpour.  Since then, every so often the clouds burst open and huge downpours, then eerie silence.  By 7:30, I had my own shower, and now enjoying tea.  Tried to get little one up, but so far I have not been successfully making her move out of her bed.  I may holler some more, closer than I have been.  

Need to check the team app, to see if any changes in the game scheduled for this afternoon.  Turf does clear better than grass, but there can still be pooling of water on parts of the turf.  Wet soccer balls sting even more than dry ones. I will feel sorry for the goalies and those hit with the ball if they do play.  

Happy Sunday homies!  Peaceful, and hopefully not as wet day.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Sunday all..........

Oh I’m just out of synch for hair Robo, it was due 2-3 weeks ago, but I held off till nearer our trip.......so my fault it needs doing.......but yep, I don’t like this grey roots look........lol.......

Have a great trip to Orlando........I’m sure it’ll be a lot of fun! 




Beautiful day here.......but cold! 

We went out for a walk along the beach this morning, but it was colder than we thought......so didn’t go far on the beach before we turned around.......but a good hours walk......got very rosy cheeks when we came back in! 

Nice and warm inside. 

Weather predictions for this week ahead is getting worse.........below zero with snow and ice. Not looking forward to it at all.  

Got a ham in the aga roasting off today for dinner........smells lovely when you go in to the kitchen........

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday...........


----------



## keishashadow

Happy faces all around, tonight’s finally the night WD fans

Mac’s missing, probably already binge watching season thus far!

Lynne for me it’s my knuckles. Not a fan of pre-grated cheese. I take great care when i grate it  after having a few unfortunate incidents.  Mandolins are so sharp they scare me, figured i could do a lot of damage there. The holder gadgets feel so awkward in my hand.  Others swear by them, maybe i just need more practice lol.

Making chinese something or other tonight. Depends on what i find in freezer.


Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone .
> 
> Usually have my coffee by now, but going to wait till we leave for Orlando this morning and pick up some Starbucks.
> 
> Older sister called me yesterday and told me she had a birthday present on my email for me. Birthday not for a couple of days, but she wanted me to check my email. She sent me a Starbucks gift card. Was so sweet of her. I always keep my App on the phone loaded for my Starbucks treats. I really like Visiting the Starbucks at Portofino.
> 
> 
> Agavegirl1 congratulations on the win
> 
> View attachment 304607
> 
> Schumigirl my hair color doesn’t seem to last as long as it use to either. With my hair being dark brown the gray the roots are very noticeable when they begin to peek through......LOL.......like Pepe le pew.....
> 
> Keisha I saw on the news this morning there is flooding in Louisville, Ky and Missouri too.
> 
> We have two Sandhill cranes that have been coming in my back yard and pulling out my grass plugs and throwing them up in the air........I chased them away.......and they went next door and started pulling out my neighbors newly laid sod and throwing it up in the air......he came over and said those birds are pulling out my sod again......I told him I chased them out of my yard.......and we both started laughing......they like the newly dug up earth to go after the worms. They are very tame and I walked right up to them.
> 
> View attachment 304610
> 
> View attachment 304611





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 304608



Let the Birthday countdown begin.  Stretch it out for tons of fun 

I’ve yet to get the app to work right for me duh.  Have a couple of GC loaded onto it but no dice.  I’ve given up lol.

I still get so excited when i see ‘unusual’ wildlife in Florida.  Never thought of them as pests though lol.

Currently, my graying hair is a gift my stylist tells me with my highlights. Hmmm, if she says so i suppose. What’s weird is my very top is light but underneath/in back is crazy dark.  You’d think it’d all go at the same time?


----------



## schumigirl

WD is back for you tonight? 

We’ll get it tomorrow night then........although DH is more of a fan of it now than I am........must try again though and see if I can find the love for it again. 

Janet, I love my mandolin.......but Tom watches me like a hawk when I use it.......he’s terrified I hurt myself using it, I think you can lose a digit easy.......he won’t let me wash it either.........he does all that.....just in case.......he does let me loose with the sharp knives though, even though I’m a little clumsy with them.......

Snow is on the way here..........


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Happy faces all around, tonight’s finally the night WD fansView attachment 304719
> 
> Mac’s missing, probably already binge watching season thus far!



Yes......

Only on dis during commercials 
Ordering pizza delivery later for dinner


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza, yum, Chinese, yum.  Us?  Ah, the pasta teen strikes again.  Now making meatballs.  Fresh parm too.

Game was good, one win down, hoping a winning season.  This weekend, going 1 and 1/2 hours North and East. Road trip game.

Yeah, older one will be watching tonight.  Me, most likely not.  DH will have control of the TV, and some old or strange program will be on.  That is when I look at my iPad instead.

Enjoy your evening homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Pizza, yum
> 
> Yeah, older one will be watching tonight.  Me, most likely not.  DH will have control of the TV, and some old or strange program will be on.  That is when I look at my iPad instead.
> 
> Enjoy your evening homies.



_What??
You only have one tv? 

Come on over to my place and watch WD with me

Only 3 in my house and we have 4 TVs 

And thinking of getting a 5 th tv for my blue room


Lynne ask for a tv on your next birthday _


----------



## Robo56

Sitting at Universal waiting for the parade to start.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Yes......
> 
> Only on dis during commercials
> Ordering pizza delivery later for dinner


Me too, started watching at 5:30 after I got home from work. 

I had a long day since we had a 2 hour store meeting at 6 a.m.. ..hope I can stay awake long enough to watch talking dead.

Keisha...I'm with you on the mandolin as I value my fingers too much to risk losing them.  Trey bought one last year and almost cut the tip of his finger off the first time he used it.

Love the cranes Robo but not in my yard...I have enough trouble with squirrels and armidillos.

I've been letting my gray grow out and haven't colored my hair for almost a year now.  I was surprised that I didn't have much to speak of only a few here and there so I'm saving on hair care products.

Enjoy TWD for all who watch and have a great night homies


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, I soon learned to use the hand guard while slicing as I almost lost half my finger first time I used my new mandolin........lol.......hope today is a better day for you! Sounds far too long a day.......

Robo, have fun.........

Lynne, I love sitting with my iPad while watching tv! 

mac........I’m too embarrassed to say how many TVs we have in our home .........they don’t all get watched regularly........but they’re there...........


We have snow flurries!! Worst is supposed to come tomorrow though........but it’s cold. I’m ready for some sunshine.........

Wish me luck ladies......and any gents too..............doing my talk to the group of University students this afternoon....... Looking forward to it though.......talking about Orlando, trip reporting and travel things for 2 hours.......and tomorrow I’ve agreed to do some mentoring.........I think my friend is surreptitiously trying to get me employed again.......lol.....she thinks I don’t see her cunning plan.......don’t mind volunteering but don’t want to “have” to be there on set days.........like being a lady of leisure too much.......

So, have a lovely Monday everyone..........


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, as I was driving, is that day break a little lighter today?  Cracks of daylight can been seen now, shoo clouds.  At least the rain has moved out to sea, and North of us.  Wet, wet week-end.  

Good luck with your talk if you've not gone yet, Schumi.  I am sure you are/will do a excellent talk.

Yeah Mac, I guess we don't watch enough TV to have more.  We have one large family TV in our family room, and kids have small ones in their room. The kids' TVs also work a monitors and mostly used for game playing. 

Sigh, 4 practices this week, some far enough away,and late, really?  Spring soccer in earnest.

HeHe, another soccer parent thought little one drove herself to the game.  Yeah, not yet.  She did drive, but I was the annoying parent in the other front seat.  

Hope Tink has a shorter day today.  Enjoy your coffee, it's Monday.

Good Morning Mac.  Hope your feeling well today.  How did you like this episode of WD?

Hey Keisha, hope DS is healing, and not in pain.  

Robo, hope you enjoyed catching beads and the parade.  Party on!

With that, tea is the drink of the day.  Still cool, 42 out.  I am with one of the other soccer parents (who came back from Costa Rica), tired of the cool and cold, want warm weather now.  It is still winter - see Schumi has snow flurries.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Sitting in piazza having coffee. 

The parade was great the floats and dancers were fantastic..... didn’t get alot of pics because I was to busy catching.....beads...LOL

    


The express line for Kong was long yesterday. I have never  seen it like that before. 

Schumi you will do great with your talk. You will have all those students wanting to visit Universal for sure by the time you are done. 

Hubby is liking Universal....yeah

Weather is beautiful in Orlando it’s been in the 80’s. Temps supposed to cool down on Friday for a number of days into mid 70’s during days and 50’s at night.  

Mac hope you are doing well. 

Tink hope you work day is better today. 

Monyk sounds like you have a great story for angry birds (chickens).

Kstar hope you and your family are having a great time on your vacation and little Charlie’s belly has settled down. 

Lynne enjoy your tea this morning. 

Going out for nice dinner tonight to celebrate my birthday. I received a nice piece of jewelry before we left (didn’t need anymore, but how can a girl say no) and he said more surprises today. It’s the best birthday ever to be at Universal with my hubby. 

Keisha hope good news starts coming for your son and his recovery. I know when your babies hurt moms heart hurts 

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures!  Enjoy your birthday dinner tonight Robo.


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies!

I remembered Schumi gets wd the day after us so I’ll just say I watched it last night and the encore 
Liked it better second time I watched it but it still didn’t thrill me

Now if she takes that teaching job, do we call her professor.....


  


Robo !

Sorry my iPhone is not cooperating and stickies not in order 

Have a wonderful celebration all day and night this Monday 
Bling is a good thing...

Best news to read your dh is loving the darkside!


Lynne
You are the bravest person I know 
Sitting shotgun while the teen is driving
I failed at helping my sons practice driving
One time in the car with them and total breakdown for me


 To all the other homies, have a wonderful day
_


----------



## macraven

Oops forgot our gal Keisha 
Thinking about you and your son

Hope he is improving to the point where he is out of pain and his surgery will be soon


----------



## schumigirl

Belated  Robo.......glad your trip is going well and your husband is having a lovely time too........

Yep, time together is precious.........the best thing about our trips together are just that.....being together in such a lovely place.......amazing memories. And yes, presents are nice too........ 



Had a fabulous afternoon with the students. Talked for too long about everything but so much fun. They had done imaginary trip reports......some were amazing, but pointed out to one girl it wasn’t Facebook nor a personal day to day diary of her life.......so much personal info in there that’s nothing to do with anything........apart from that they were good! 

Mentoring two of them tomorrow........I’m sure that’ll go well too.......but it was so much fun.........and got me thinking again........

Yes mac you can call me professor........but I’m not going back to work........no thanks to that.......lol....... 

Snow is here. Dreading tomorrow if it’s going to be as bad as they say........the U.K. doesn’t cope well with lots of snow.......


----------



## macraven

_Schumi has snow and today I had lawn service mow my yard


whats wrong with this picture...._


----------



## tink1957

Just popped in to wish Robo another late  hope all your wishes come true.

Congrats on your teaching debut Carole, I know you did an awesome job 

Good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  On our way back north...currently in Virginia.  Should be home very early in the morning.

Finally figured out what Charlie's tummy trouble was!  One of the nipples on the bottle was split and he was getting too much too fast.  

Well catch you all at some point tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  On our way back north...currently in Virginia.  Should be home very early in the morning.
> 
> Finally figured out what Charlie's tummy trouble was!  One of the nipples on the bottle was split and he was getting too much too fast.
> 
> Well catch you all at some point tomorrow!



_Since you figured out the problem I guess no more 2:00 feedings

He will start sleeping longer now 

Safe travels on your way back home_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi has snow and today I had lawn service mow my yard
> 
> 
> whats wrong with this picture...._



..........I’m in the wrong country!!!!



tink1957 said:


> Just popped in to wish Robo another late  hope all your wishes come true.
> 
> Congrats on your teaching debut Carole, I know you did an awesome job
> 
> Good night all, sweet dreams



Thanks Vicki........I loved it.......



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  On our way back north...currently in Virginia.  Should be home very early in the morning.
> 
> Finally figured out what Charlie's tummy trouble was!  One of the nipples on the bottle was split and he was getting too much too fast.
> 
> Well catch you all at some point tomorrow!



Safe travels if you aren’t already home.........hope the trip was a good one! 



Don’t normally ask DS to txt me when he gets to work, but did this morning.......he left almost 2 hours before he’s due to start work as snow is bad and roads will be slow. Usually takes him 35 minutes or so depending in traffic.....think it’ll be longer this morning. 

We have black heavy skies and are forecast heavy snowfall later today............

I need some sunshine..........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi!  Stay safe with the snow.  

Kfish, at least that was an easy fix once you realize why Charlie was not feeling well.  Hope your trip home was quick and all the boys are sleeping.  Also hope you had a great vacation.

Whew, black cat ran across the street in front of the car in front of me.  Better not be bad luck for me seeing that.  Kitty was speedy, and we were not traveling fast, so lucky kitty.  Early morning and early evening driving always makes me a little nervous.  Pets and wildlife tend to be around and crossing the road during those times.  

We've had a warmer than usual February, last storm dumped 3 inches of rain, as we end February, over 8 inches of rain for the month.  5th wettest February since record keeping.  But today, even though last Tuesday was 60 degrees, and today, 32, (darn frost on car windows), we again have full sun.  That high weather system chased all the clouds away last night, and temperatures dropped quickly.  Below freezing in the wee hours.  No matter, as the weather guy said, upbeat day today, we get to see the sun.  Yeah, it's been gray for more days than I can count.  So, here comes the sun.  Da da da, and it's alright.  Not looking forward to the very wet start of March.  Coastal storm arriving Thursday morning, with heavy rounds of rain, with wind advisory, and flood warnings.  Will not be done giving us more rain until Saturday morning.  Than on Saturday afternoon, a very windy, cloudy, and cool weather during the soccer game.  Temp at game, 40.  I'll be wrapped in my blanket, thank you.

So, Tuesday it is, grab a taco, and enjoy the day.


----------



## schumigirl

What a day! 

Weather has just got worse as the day has gone on.......we got in just in front of DS......drive through the start of a blizzard, got home it eased off. But, wow.......just spent half an hour watching the most recent blizzard!!! Never seen anything like it...........glad we’re all home.......

It’s baltic though! -7 with wind chill.......cold for us. It’s been colder though.......but not pleasant. 

No tacos for us........pulled pork made spicy........DS had a pizza as we were all in late........had nice afternoon mentoring........worked with two of the group from yesterday just us.........it was good! 

Tonight is a large red Pinot Noir and some tv......while watching the snow outside swirl around.........

Hope your Tuesday weather is better........


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe Schumi!  Enjoy the red.  Mostly TV watching for me tonight too.

Left overs most likely for dinner.

Blue skies and full day sun is just teasing us.  Clouds arrive tomorrow afternoon.  Boo.

I saw pictures of Rome, and the snow on the buildings. Just wow.  For some reason I did not think it snowed there. Everyone looked unhappy and cold.


----------



## Robo56

Thank you everyone for the happy birthday wishes.

Sitting on chair with tootsies propped up outside Fat Tuesday’s having margaritas.
Weather is beautiful. Sunny and 78 and a nice breeze. I looked at weather on iPhone and it said it was raining in Orlando.....uh..... no it’s not....

Schumi all the snow and cold you are having will be but a memory when you get to the beautiful warm sunshine in Orlando.


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Sitting on chair with tootsies propped up outside Fat Tuesday’s having margaritas.


 Now that is way to celebrate a birthday (happy belated one!)

and UGH to this week.


----------



## keishashadow

Was out all afternoon, opened the door when i returned and the lovely aroma of Swiss steak in the crock pot greeted me!  I’ve been using it far more this year, going thru a phase.  Sorta glad i didn’t get one of those new hot pots.  If anyone did check the batch number, they are melting & catching on fire!



macraven said:


> _What??
> You only have one tv?
> 
> Come on over to my place and watch WD with me
> 
> Only 3 in my house and we have 4 TVs
> 
> And thinking of getting a 5 th tv for my blue room
> 
> 
> Lynne ask for a tv on your next birthday _



More the merrier!  TWD was a snooze fest



Robo56 said:


> Sitting at Universal waiting for the parade to start.
> 
> View attachment 304891





tink1957 said:


> Me too, started watching at 5:30 after I got home from work.
> 
> I had a long day since we had a 2 hour store meeting at 6 a.m.. ..hope I can stay awake long enough to watch talking dead.
> 
> Keisha...I'm with you on the mandolin as I value my fingers too much to risk losing them.  Trey bought one last year and almost cut the tip of his finger off the first time he used it.
> 
> Love the cranes Robo but not in my yard...I have enough trouble with squirrels and armidillos.
> 
> I've been letting my gray grow out and haven't colored my hair for almost a year now.  I was surprised that I didn't have much to speak of only a few here and there so I'm saving on hair care products.
> 
> Enjoy TWD for all who watch and have a great night homies



Oh my gosh, that’s crazy re Trey’s finger.  He probably just shrugged it off.  

Armadillos? No kidding, that is striking me very cool.  Only have seen one of them at Kennedy Space Center blocking the tour bus from proceeding on the road lol



Lynne G said:


> ooh, as I was driving, is that day break a little lighter today?  Cracks of daylight can been seen now, shoo clouds.  At least the rain has moved out to sea, and North of us.  Wet, wet week-end.
> 
> Good luck with your talk if you've not gone yet, Schumi.  I am sure you are/will do a excellent talk.
> 
> Yeah Mac, I guess we don't watch enough TV to have more.  We have one large family TV in our family room, and kids have small ones in their room. The kids' TVs also work a monitors and mostly used for game playing.
> 
> Sigh, 4 practices this week, some far enough away,and late, really?  Spring soccer in earnest.
> 
> HeHe, another soccer parent thought little one drove herself to the game.  Yeah, not yet.  She did drive, but I was the annoying parent in the other front seat.
> 
> Hope Tink has a shorter day today.  Enjoy your coffee, it's Monday.
> 
> Good Morning Mac.  Hope your feeling well today.  How did you like this episode of WD?
> 
> Hey Keisha, hope DS is healing, and not in pain.
> 
> Robo, hope you enjoyed catching beads and the parade.  Party on!
> 
> With that, tea is the drink of the day.  Still cool, 42 out.  I am with one of the other soccer parents (who came back from Costa Rica), tired of the cool and cold, want warm weather now.  It is still winter - see Schumi has snow flurries.



That’s looks like my havanese, well before he got scalped today.  OMG another horrible cut, shaved instead of the scissors i specified at petsmart this time.  I may have to go to grooming school & do it myself.



macraven said:


> Oops forgot our gal Keisha
> Thinking about you and your son
> 
> Hope he is improving to the point where he is out of pain and his surgery will be soon



He’s hanging, not himself yet, going to be long road as head injuries usually are, honestly, he’s very lucky.  Went to retrieve the personal items in car yesterday.  Let’s just say they officially declared it a biohazard from all the blood.  



schumigirl said:


> Belated  Robo.......glad your trip is going well and your husband is having a lovely time too........
> 
> Yep, time together is precious.........the best thing about our trips together are just that.....being together in such a lovely place.......amazing memories. And yes, presents are nice too........
> 
> 
> 
> Had a fabulous afternoon with the students. Talked for too long about everything but so much fun. They had done imaginary trip reports......some were amazing, but pointed out to one girl it wasn’t Facebook nor a personal day to day diary of her life.......so much personal info in there that’s nothing to do with anything........apart from that they were good!
> 
> Mentoring two of them tomorrow........I’m sure that’ll go well too.......but it was so much fun.........and got me thinking again........
> 
> Yes mac you can call me professor........but I’m not going back to work........no thanks to that.......lol.......
> 
> Snow is here. Dreading tomorrow if it’s going to be as bad as they say........the U.K. doesn’t cope well with lots of snow.......



Staying put in a blizzard is a very good thing.  

Had to laugh re the story re the one student who over-shared, reminds me of a few trip reports that are no more than glorified blogs that ramble on & on from one trip to the next.  Present company excluded!  Yours are always informative and interesting takes on photos that make things seem fresh.



macraven said:


> _Schumi has snow and today I had lawn service mow my yard
> 
> 
> whats wrong with this picture...._



Hmmph, i’ll tell you what’s wrong, it’s the fact that the majority of us are hoping we are done shoveling the white stuff lol. JK, know you had more than your share in Chicago!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Birthday Robo, tear it up


----------



## macraven

_I bet Robo got more beads than the kitty has on!

Keisha you will remember this...

One year on our hhn rip private tour I gave out Mardi Gras beads to all in the group

That was a fun night_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Stay safe Schumi!  Enjoy the red.  Mostly TV watching for me tonight too.
> 
> Left overs most likely for dinner.
> 
> Blue skies and full day sun is just teasing us.  Clouds arrive tomorrow afternoon.  Boo.
> 
> I saw pictures of Rome, and the snow on the buildings. Just wow.  For some reason I did not think it snowed there. Everyone looked unhappy and cold.



Wine was nice Lynne........yes, mainland Europe can get a lot of snow.......many years ago we were in Rimini in Italy in January for a friends birthday.......it was cold and snowy........and certainly can be miserable! Don’t think we left our hotel the whole weekend.......lol........



Robo56 said:


> Thank you everyone for the happy birthday wishes.
> 
> Sitting on chair with tootsies propped up outside Fat Tuesday’s having margaritas.
> Weather is beautiful. Sunny and 78 and a nice breeze. I looked at weather on iPhone and it said it was raining in Orlando.....uh..... no it’s not....
> 
> Schumi all the snow and cold you are having will be but a memory when you get to the beautiful warm sunshine in Orlando.



Sounds like a lovely trip Robo........and yes, can’t wait to get to Orlando......it’s truly dreadful here.......



keishashadow said:


> Was out all afternoon, opened the door when i returned and the lovely aroma of Swiss steak in the crock pot greeted me!  I’ve been using it far more this year, going thru a phase.  Sorta glad i didn’t get one of those new hot pots.  If anyone did check the batch number, they are melting & catching on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> More the merrier!  TWD was a snooze fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, that’s crazy re Trey’s finger.  He probably just shrugged it off.
> 
> Armadillos? No kidding, that is striking me very cool.  Only have seen one of them at Kennedy Space Center blocking the tour bus from proceeding on the road lol
> 
> 
> 
> That’s looks like my havanese, well before he got scalped today.  OMG another horrible cut, shaved instead of the scissors i specified at petsmart this time.  I may have to go to grooming school & do it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> He’s hanging, not himself yet, going to be long road as head injuries usually are, honestly, he’s very lucky.  Went to retrieve the personal items in car yesterday.  Let’s just say they officially declared it a biohazard from all the blood.
> 
> 
> 
> Staying put in a blizzard is a very good thing.
> 
> Had to laugh re the story re the one student who over-shared, reminds me of a few trip reports that are no more than glorified blogs that ramble on & on from one trip to the next.  Present company excluded!  Yours are always informative and interesting takes on photos that make things seem fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmph, i’ll tell you what’s wrong, it’s the fact that the majority of us are hoping we are done shoveling the white stuff lol. JK, know you had more than your share in Chicago!





keishashadow said:


> Happy Birthday Robo, tear it up View attachment 305347



I love my crock pots Janet.......winter dishes are just the best in them! Not sure what a hot pot is.........

Oh my goodness. Seeing the car must have been dreadful! He’ll get there........he has you! Oh poor puppy......yep, I’d bet you’d make a better job than the doggy place..........

Thanks for the vote of confidence on my trip reports.......lol......yes, I know what you mean.......the student understood when I said it wasn’t Facebook as she is an avid Facebook user and I believe she shares every detail of her life on there too.......it’s amazing what folks feel they have to share on public forums......but her second effort is already better!

I don’t like cats, but I do like that picture........cute.......



macraven said:


> _I bet Robo got more beads than the kitty has on!
> 
> Keisha you will remember this...
> 
> One year on our hhn rip private tour I gave out Mardi Gras beads to all in the group
> 
> That was a fun night_



I miss not being there at the same time as the tour!!! I should have extended our September/October trip this year........



Well, what a night..........never heard a howling wind like it.......snow just fell all night and it’s nasty this morning......we have -6 and apparently it feels colder..........it may not be as bad as some countries get........there’s worse than us........ but for the UK, this is fairly bad.........

DS has left for work........we don’t plan to do much today as roads are bad. Won’t be going for my usual Wednesday night out with friend tonight.........

Warm breakfast this morning........bacon sandwich and boiling hot tea...........

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Homies!  Those nasty, rain filled clouds are starting to arrive.  But, beautiful sunrise this morning.  Yep, camel has seen his shadow for just a bit today.  Hello Wednesday!  Nice to meet ya.  Hump day indeed, as already looking forward to the week-end.  With the bulk of the rain to come on Thursday and Friday, I think at least a 3 day week-end is called for.  

Schumi, stay warm.  Sounded like a noisy night with all that wind.  With our rain, we get 45 mph winds.  That rain will be coming sideways.  Thankful it is not snow.  3 or so inches of rain with this coastal system.  Was hoping it hugs the coast and is more out to sea than they are predicting so far.   Enjoy your night out with your friend.  Bacon.  yum.  Not as lush a breakfast for me, but hot tea like you.  It's cool inside.  Have a nice afternoon, and hope DS gets home safely.  

Robo, so happy your are enjoying your trip with your DH.  Safe travel home, and hope your Dsis is well.

Keisha, yeah, at least you can replace the car.  Scary, very scary.  I hope DS continues to heal, without pain, and any surgeries he needs, yield excellent results.  Sending hugs and prayers that he gets well soon.  I have a crock pot.  It sits in the cabinet.  Used it once, since getting a new one for Christmas last year.  I just use the oven and stove top most of the time.  I should use the pot and cook one of those beef roasts, to make my own roast beef.  No time this week-end.  Game, far enough away, it takes the bulk of the day on Saturday, and on Sunday, Flower Show and early lunch out with the girls:  me, little one, and my Dsis.  We have a great time, and enjoy food at the Hard Rock for lunch. Looking forward to lots of colors at the Show, as it's been gray for quite some time now.  Even though it's been warmer than normal, no green grass or other pretty colors out. It will be a fun morning in the City, then meeting up with my Dsis in law, to see if she can shorten little one's prom dress.  I am hoping she can, as I'd rather find out early if she can't, so we can find another dress.  Prom is in April, but I'd rather pace out all the costs.  Hair, and now she wants to have someone do her make up.  Sigh.  At least only 2 years of this.  I am getting old and poor.  LOL

With that, hot tea for me.  Wonderful Wednesday to you all!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _I bet Robo got more beads than the kitty has on!
> 
> Keisha you will remember this...
> 
> One year on our hhn rip private tour I gave out Mardi Gras beads to all in the group
> 
> That was a fun night_



It was!  Heck, they all were pretty darn great    Can’t wait for this year!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Homies!  Those nasty, rain filled clouds are starting to arrive.  But, beautiful sunrise this morning.  Yep, camel has seen his shadow for just a bit today.  Hello Wednesday!  Nice to meet ya.  Hump day indeed, as already looking forward to the week-end.  With the bulk of the rain to come on Thursday and Friday, I think at least a 3 day week-end is called for.
> 
> Schumi, stay warm.  Sounded like a noisy night with all that wind.  With our rain, we get 45 mph winds.  That rain will be coming sideways.  Thankful it is not snow.  3 or so inches of rain with this coastal system.  Was hoping it hugs the coast and is more out to sea than they are predicting so far.   Enjoy your night out with your friend.  Bacon.  yum.  Not as lush a breakfast for me, but hot tea like you.  It's cool inside.  Have a nice afternoon, and hope DS gets home safely.
> 
> Robo, so happy your are enjoying your trip with your DH.  Safe travel home, and hope your Dsis is well.
> 
> Keisha, yeah, at least you can replace the car.  Scary, very scary.  I hope DS continues to heal, without pain, and any surgeries he needs, yield excellent results.  Sending hugs and prayers that he gets well soon.  I have a crock pot.  It sits in the cabinet.  Used it once, since getting a new one for Christmas last year.  I just use the oven and stove top most of the time.  I should use the pot and cook one of those beef roasts, to make my own roast beef.  No time this week-end.  Game, far enough away, it takes the bulk of the day on Saturday, and on Sunday, Flower Show and early lunch out with the girls:  me, little one, and my Dsis.  We have a great time, and enjoy food at the Hard Rock for lunch. Looking forward to lots of colors at the Show, as it's been gray for quite some time now.  Even though it's been warmer than normal, no green grass or other pretty colors out. It will be a fun morning in the City, then meeting up with my Dsis in law, to see if she can shorten little one's prom dress.  I am hoping she can, as I'd rather find out early if she can't, so we can find another dress.  Prom is in April, but I'd rather pace out all the costs.  Hair, and now she wants to have someone do her make up.  Sigh.  At least only 2 years of this.  I am getting old and poor.  LOL
> 
> With that, hot tea for me.  Wonderful Wednesday to you all!



Never made a brisket of beef, afraid i’d Mess it up.  Someone shared a crockpot version, tempted.  Makes it’s own gravy, combo of sweet & sour ingredients.  

Mad at my crock pot.  Handle broke off last night, got a pretty bad steam burn when it happened.  Spent the night dipping it in cold water alternating with an ice bag. Had my share of burns on my hands from cooking.  this is a whole ‘nuther sort of owie.  I am such a clutz, original crash test dummy duh

I’m big on intentions helping one to heal, thank you!  DW be fine, will just take a longer than expected.  Hard to put one’s life on hold but at least he still has one.

Lots of expenses for you at once.  Have firmly decided boys are easier all the way ‘round.  

I am loving the girl thing with GD & all the shopping that entails lol. Bought her communion dress & veil last year when on clearance.  My thots were how much could they change in style year to year.  She’s asking to wear white high top converse tennnies lol. They will be very surprised to find out i’m Fine with it


----------



## macraven

_Hey Keisha!
ouch on the hand steam burn!_


----------



## Lynne G

I think she has the fat finger or thoughts faster than typing syndrome - both of which I have.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

EEk, steam burns really hurt Keisha.  Hope you are feeling better too.  How cute of GD getting white sneakers.  Hey, I could care less also.  Kid has to be comfy, no?  Nice score on dress and veil on clearance.  I also doubt any changes.  White. Check.  Who would know unless you said.  I am sure she will look lovely at church when getting her first communion.

Yeah, boys are easier in some ways.  At least they can wear the same suit.  Sigh.  But yeah, fun to shop for girl stuff.

I'll let you know if I try the beef cooking.  Maybe I can drop my pot off at your house.  Little one wants to do a college visit at Pitt.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, luv the kitties!

I have a small orange female that weighs 6 lbs tops 

No white marks on her but completely orange 

Thought of my Luna when I saw the orange kitty you posted_


----------



## Lynne G

Gosh, the moon is so bright, looks like the sun.

Back from working on parallel parking.  She is getting better.  Said she was nervous.  Yeah, chopped liver am I?  Still a mom.  And, it is my car.

Well, off to practice.  Some crazy turf places have lights.  It in 40 out and dropping.  I will stay in the car.

Gotta go.


----------



## Monykalyn

Are we having another crockpot convo? I love those! I have 3 fullsize ones, a smaller one, an appetizer one that has a divider (smaller size) and a teeny one. In fact-used the new one today. Yes, I have a crockpot problem  Knew it was gonna be a long day and I overslept. Still grabbed that frozen chicken (not one of mine!!) and thawed it under running water while i got ready for work-just thawed enough to pull of skin and toss rotisserie seasoning all over it and plop in crockpot. Currently have the bones, ends of vegetables and lots of water in there cooking all night to make really tasty bone broth. DH got a new upright freezer from friend who is moving so have space to freeze some jars of stock/broth.

Only Wednesday? At least today was warmer. Ran DS to indoor soccer practice only to find out with outdoor season starting they aren't doing indoor tonight-UGH! 

Yeah-TWD isn't really holding attention anymore. Will still watch but not with same intensity as before. OTOH Jessica Jones drops March 8!

Soooo, oldest DD called, said "I miss Epcot and the Flower and Garden kiosks and topiaries look cool"...her roommate from there extended and has lots of comp tickets still...and DD has spring break coming up, and her roomie actually asked for a couple days off weeks ago-happen to be 2 of the days we would be there. 
She is talking me into a quick (4 day) trip as Frontier has cheap flights...problem is lodging. Even ASsports is $119/night. She is gonna talk to her former roomie tomorrow to see if any CM discounts available. She brought it up with DH tonight, he is not really amused...would be 2nd girls trip in 6 months LOL. Having an AP is dangerous...

Wow I am tired! Hope all are well and warm (yeah -6 and snow is awful anywhere Shcumi! brrrr) and healing and full bellies and good night sleep (Looking at you Charlie)!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, the moon was incredibly bright for the few seconds we saw it through the blizzard the other night.......spectacular! 

Love my crock pots too........couldn’t be without them! 



Email stopped working last night.......kept getting error message........seems to be sorted this morning......must have been a glitch with them.......feel lost without that contact! Same when internet goes down........

Blizzard is still ongoing.........we have -10 and wind is howling! Never seen anything like this for years.......

Thankfully physio called to cancel my appointment with her as she is stuck at her home due to snow......she lives in the middle of nowhere too.......so no need to go out again now. Did go out this morning and it’s awful........main roads aren’t too bad once you’re out of our village, but, it’s other drivers who think they’re invincible.........

We are forecast another storm hitting us today too alongside this Beast from the East.......joy. 

But.............12 sleeps till overnight at airport.........

Have a good Thursday............


----------



## Lynne G

Coastal Storm, aka, Nor'easter is coming later today.  Dry and 45 right now, and you can feel the lower pressure in the air.  Even without the news, the sky looks like yep, nasty is coming.  Tropical winds will blow, that's 45 to 60 mph.  Then, on the back end, the s word.  No, please let the snow line be well North of me.  Mr. House Sitter may have to shovel snow, better not be me.  Seems the storm is bringing warmer weather, than leaving with it.  Cold Front arriving as the storm heads North, so will be a cold Friday afternoon and below normal temp week-end.  Where is Spring?  Helloooo?

Eek, Schumi, that kind of weather means staying in, and staying warm.  Was watching both English and French soccer yesterday afternoon, both fields showed a steady snow falling during the game.  Us too, the main roads tend to be clear and more manageable than the side streets.  









 and it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why yes it is.  

Ooh barbecue chicken.  I'd be at MonyK's house for dinner.  Remember:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   HeHe.

Might be pasta tonight.  I am hoping no practice, but we will see.   

Yay! Schumi is a dozen days away from her Spring trip.  Wahoo for that countdown.  

And, time for tea.  Throw back your drink, and raise a toast to the first of March homies, here's to Thursday too.


----------



## macraven

_Always love the kitty pics!

Can’t complain of it being 60 but will whine over our heavy rains and flooding

Read this morning 4 major airlines waiving fees to cancel

Looks bad up north and east due to weather 

I’ll take the rain any day over snow_


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Mac, but not an overload of either.  

Well, watch is the word of the day.  Posted for our area, High Wind Watch, Flood Watch, and Winter Weather Watch.  

Ah, and MonyK, go for it.  Yeah, Ap burning in wallet is not a bad thing.  Sending good wishes you get a better hotel rate.  Lovely that time of year.  And perks of having family working there. 






  Ended up with iced coffee with lunch, as cheap today.  Go Fly Birds.  Almost 57 around here this afternoon.  Yeah, warmer weather bringing the storm.  After storm, squeaking out around 40, with 10 to 20 mph winds.  Drying out then, though.  

Trying to convince DH to do the driving on Saturday.  He knows the roads up that way better than me.  He knows which bridge to use. Has not seen little one play in many a moon.  But, if I know him, something will come up, and google maps it will be.

And since Mac already has grass that need mowing:







 bet she has one of them in her yard.  LOL

And see Luna could have one of these too:


----------



## macraven

_Cat tree and Luna

_


----------



## schumigirl

Friday again.........

Still wild and freezing here......no fresh snow overnight, but consistently blowing a hoolie all night......wind is so loud and quite scary. Solid stone and brick house but I swear we felt it move......... maybe not, but jeez this is dreadful. 

DS just left for work........not many made it in yesterday and looks like same again today........

We have just below zero this morning with a lower wind chill, but we do need to go out today.......plenty of layers and my Russian front fake fur hat.......it is the warmest hat ever! 

Trying to decide whether to go back to bed once I know DS has arrived at work.......or just stay up........

Decisions..........have a great Friday..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Yep, tropical winds right now. With rain. It will be a fun ride.  Wind is 45 mph, with gusts around 60 mph.  Wind was whistling around the house last night.  Bands of rain have moved out, but 2 to 4 inches of snow as the bulk of the back half of the storm meets up with a colder low weather system from the West this afternoon.  No night out for us either, slippery streets are not enjoyable.

Little one looked like she came out of the shower.  Two beach towels were on the seat for her.  Was a very wet practice last night.  Had to do a load of wash.

Moving slow, need to holler at little one.  She expects the mom taxi.  Yeah, only if she moves faster.  The drop off line on a bad weather day gets long, and that mixed with teen drivers, makes getting into school not so fast.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I finally have some time when I don’t have to be somewhere.  I have been lurking - reading when I get a chance.  Barnum opens tonight, so hopefully after next week life will get back to somewhat normal.

I spent half of the morning reading someone's old Disney trip report from 2008. The title caught my eye, and once I started reading I had to finish it. I need to get up and start doing something productive.

We are having really strong winds here today. When the wind blows hard enough it sounds like someone is dropping bowling balls down my chimney. It keeps scaring the cat. The wind is so bad that the county cancelled school today. Apparently there are several power outages and downed trees in the roads. I have little food in the house (we’ve been doing most of our eating out because of rehearsals) so I may have to brave the winds to get us some lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy friday all!  I’m sitting here scratching my head as to what to make meatless for dinner to suit the mr...he who doens’t do fish, or pizza, or spaghetti...you get the picture. Probably toss some shrimp at him again.  I’ve not been hungry last few days, a rarity.  Think it’s from all the motrin i’ve Been downing.  Hand is coming along nicely though, swelling almost gone.



Lynne G said:


> EEk, steam burns really hurt Keisha.  Hope you are feeling better too.  How cute of GD getting white sneakers.  Hey, I could care less also.  Kid has to be comfy, no?  Nice score on dress and veil on clearance.  I also doubt any changes.  White. Check.  Who would know unless you said.  I am sure she will look lovely at church when getting her first communion.
> 
> Yeah, boys are easier in some ways.  At least they can wear the same suit.  Sigh.  But yeah, fun to shop for girl stuff.
> 
> I'll let you know if I try the beef cooking.  Maybe I can drop my pot off at your house.  Little one wants to do a college visit at Pitt.



Ordered, will buy white satin ribbon or matching teal colored transparent type ribbons shoelaces.  Yes, I seriously love buying girl gear 

Pitt is a good choice!  What major is she considering?






Lynne G said:


> View attachment 305557
> 
> Gosh, the moon is so bright, looks like the sun.
> 
> Back from working on parallel parking.  She is getting better.  Said she was nervous.  Yeah, chopped liver am I?  Still a mom.  And, it is my car.
> 
> Well, off to practice.  Some crazy turf places have lights.  It in 40 out and dropping.  I will stay in the car.
> 
> Gotta go.



Went out to lunch with one of my kids in the city.  Had to parallel park.  For once I impressed them by backing in on first swoop.  Ha, back in the dark ages when I learned to drive that was a daily operation. 

Lol $119 is now ‘cheap’ for WDW.  I’ve been seeing $168 - $199 for standard values for dates i’ve Checked since last fall.

The AP rates are an absolute joke.  A few cheap days for just a few rooms here and there, crazy.



Monykalyn said:


> Are we having another crockpot convo? I love those! I have 3 fullsize ones, a smaller one, an appetizer one that has a divider (smaller size) and a teeny one. In fact-used the new one today. Yes, I have a crockpot problem  Knew it was gonna be a long day and I overslept. Still grabbed that frozen chicken (not one of mine!!) and thawed it under running water while i got ready for work-just thawed enough to pull of skin and toss rotisserie seasoning all over it and plop in crockpot. Currently have the bones, ends of vegetables and lots of water in there cooking all night to make really tasty bone broth. DH got a new upright freezer from friend who is moving so have space to freeze some jars of stock/broth.
> 
> Only Wednesday? At least today was warmer. Ran DS to indoor soccer practice only to find out with outdoor season starting they aren't doing indoor tonight-UGH!
> 
> Yeah-TWD isn't really holding attention anymore. Will still watch but not with same intensity as before. OTOH Jessica Jones drops March 8!
> 
> Soooo, oldest DD called, said "I miss Epcot and the Flower and Garden kiosks and topiaries look cool"...her roommate from there extended and has lots of comp tickets still...and DD has spring break coming up, and her roomie actually asked for a couple days off weeks ago-happen to be 2 of the days we would be there.
> She is talking me into a quick (4 day) trip as Frontier has cheap flights...problem is lodging. Even ASsports is $119/night. She is gonna talk to her former roomie tomorrow to see if any CM discounts available. She brought it up with DH tonight, he is not really amused...would be 2nd girls trip in 6 months LOL. Having an AP is dangerous...
> 
> Wow I am tired! Hope all are well and warm (yeah -6 and snow is awful anywhere Shcumi! brrrr) and healing and full bellies and good night sleep (Looking at you Charlie)!



Admit to having a few more than you lol. I mostly use for warming dishes for buffets.  Have the chafing dish things too but the smell of stereo is very off-putting to me and I worry re kids getting burnt.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, the moon was incredibly bright for the few seconds we saw it through the blizzard the other night.......spectacular!
> 
> Love my crock pots too........couldn’t be without them!
> 
> 
> 
> Email stopped working last night.......kept getting error message........seems to be sorted this morning......must have been a glitch with them.......feel lost without that contact! Same when internet goes down........
> 
> Blizzard is still ongoing.........we have -10 and wind is howling! Never seen anything like this for years.......
> 
> Thankfully physio called to cancel my appointment with her as she is stuck at her home due to snow......she lives in the middle of nowhere too.......so no need to go out again now. Did go out this morning and it’s awful........main roads aren’t too bad once you’re out of our village, but, it’s other drivers who think they’re invincible.........
> 
> We are forecast another storm hitting us today too alongside this Beast from the East.......joy.
> 
> But.............12 sleeps till overnight at airport.........
> 
> Have a good Thursday............



Have you bought that snowblower yet?  Saw the pics on the tube, very few people out on the streets, smart.

We kept our power thus far, winds still howling but sun out now.  Worst of it sent off to Lynne’s neck of woods.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, trees are swaying pretty good, wind blowing hard against the house.  DH left to do a military funeral.  Hope it is inside.

He asked what I had done.  Took little one to school and got all but 3 paper stuff I need for our tax accountant. One I forgot at work, the other 2 I have to print out.  Not interested in going out. 

Keisha, she is torn between medical and law.  I told her go for medical, as law does not care about undergrad degree.  Plus, keep reminding her doctors make good money.  She does well in math and science, so I can see her in a medical field.  When she was young, she wanted to be a civil rights lawyer.  I thought that was a passing thought, but who knows.  If we do visit out your way, I will be sure to wave.

Nope, even with the 45 mph wind, and the rain and snow mix is coming sideways, school and work open as usual.  Ha, DH is out, if he takes long enough, I may call him to pick up little one.  Eh, maybe he will be home before  she gets out.  Could try to get him to pick up lunch.  Eh, grilled cheese and soup here sounds fine. 

 Snow, oh rats. 

Later all, need to make some tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope your weather doesn’t get too bad Lynne........doesn’t sound good! Tea is always good.........

Love the shoes for GD Keisha..........very girly! She’ll suit them to a tee.........and glad the hand is doing better......always hurts like heck when you get a burn! 

Doubt a snowblower would have been much use against these winds.........I said to Mac I sound like a broken record but jeez......never known anything like it........and the cold!!! I wouldn’t last 5 minutes in a genuinely cold bitter part of the USA or Canada.........I’ve been to Switzerland, Norway, Sweden and a few other known cold countries in Europe in winter and I’ve survived......it’s a dry crisp cold when I’ve been there........but this biting Siberian wind is not nice. Although made me finally decide we won’t be doing our planned Trans Siberian Railway journey next year.............forgot I have to get on and off the train  may just add another trip to Orlando.............yes, I’m a wimp 


Wind is still howling like a banshee but no snow today.....just a few flurries.......-5.......too cold for me. 

Planned to have chicken curry for dinner, but DS sent a txt to request steak for dinner.........so, steak it was. Him and I had filet while Tom had the biggest T bone steak I’ve ever cooked.........it was lovely though! All served with a lovely  Merlot.........

Tonight is something on tv and snuggled along sofa........too cold to go out. 

Enjoy your Friday.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Ah, and MonyK, go for it.





keishashadow said:


> Lol $119 is now ‘cheap’ for WDW. I’ve been seeing $168 - $199 for standard values for dates i’ve Checked since last fall.


Well...DH started planning logistics, he has a convention in STL on my Bday (in middle of when DD I would go) and was wondering if his mom could watch kids...Oldest DD already had asked and had it covered. Air tickets paid for, done deal. ACK-17 days til Flower and Garden it is!! Cannot believe we just did that. BUT I know my husband-we will end up with high level season passes to Universal, so he and middle could plan a HHN trip this fall...and if DS and I go along we will be at MNSSHP...



keishashadow said:


> Admit to having a few more than you lol.


What?! someone with more Crockpots?? But do you have yours separated by usefulness? I have the good one in one Lazy susan cupboard and the rest in the "other" cabinet.  Maybe we should start a support group?


Lynne G said:


> she is torn between medical and law.


Nurse anesthetist or Physician assistant (also known as "MD light")  Seriously-one fraction of school cost and huge salary without MD headache. Kinda wish the PA route would have worked for me (My DO of 15 years tried to get me to go the PA route many moons ago-an RD/PA would have been a huge boon to his practice and big $$ for me-alas DH jobs required state changes). I love my nutrition career, but would also be OK with order writing privileges and responsibilities.  My uncle worked for years as PA in Minnesota-he loved it, but the pay-yeah not so much. His wife is a computer coder and super smart and makes good $$ though. 



schumigirl said:


> but this biting Siberian wind is not nice.


 ugh-wind chill just is not so fun! Kinda the opposite of "heat + humidity" making temps "real feel" worse!

Dare I say today was nice? 60 degrees, sunny, no wind...Got to order my seeds this weekend!! So ready for real nice weather!

 Chicken funny for the day: DD(middle) cleaning up after dinner (quick stir fry with steak and veg) dropped lots of rice on floor cleaning up after dinner. She dashes through house and downstairs-DH and I are on couch and DH ask if that was middle kid she ran so fast. Comes back with a chicken tucked under arm. Now she brought the: 1-vocal chicken  2-chickens were tucked in bed already 3-chicken least likes to be inside. What kid decides a chicken is better than a broom??? My kids apparently  To the chicken's credit-this is the one who is highly efficient at making sure every last crumb is gone. I didn't know whether to scold her or congratulate her for thinking outside box

DH has old college friend staying with us tonight-they are out at local bar/restaurant. Super nice guy. Meanwhile DH's childhood friend is helping his GF move in with him- the GF we introduced to him. She is leaving our Springfield life and becoming part of our St Louis family.  

And just had my "other daughter" who stays with us holidays and summers tell me that she is taking summer classes and won't be "home" this summer.  Now trying to convince her to stay with us while we are at Disney! Don't mind getting older but dislike that all my "kids" are getting older and I won't be able to see them all the time...need to call mom tomorrow

winter storms are looking quite icky for many people-stay safe and warm peeps!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, some sun and warmer, but with 40 mph winds, wind chill is 30.  DH asked if little one would still have her game, as he was clearing off the cars and shoveling.  Why yes.  Kids have played on very windy days.  Ball gets kicked and it looks like a geyser.  Oh well, busy Spring soccer leaves rescheduled one’s hard to do.

Had trouble opening front door.  Snow had blown as high as the middle of the door.  

Hehe MonyK, cleaning chickens.  My big old yellow lab used to lay his head on the kids’ lap during meal time. Not much food hit the ground when he was around.

With that, have to check the washer.  Thought I would get the towels and sheets washed before we leave.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Well...DH started planning logistics, he has a convention in STL on my Bday (in middle of when DD I would go) and was wondering if his mom could watch kids...Oldest DD already had asked and had it covered. Air tickets paid for, done deal. ACK-17 days til Flower and Garden it is!! Cannot believe we just did that. BUT I know my husband-we will end up with high level season passes to Universal, so he and middle could plan a HHN trip this fall...and if DS and I go along we will be at MNSSHP...
> 
> 
> What?! someone with more Crockpots?? But do you have yours separated by usefulness? I have the good one in one Lazy susan cupboard and the rest in the "other" cabinet.  Maybe we should start a support group?
> 
> Nurse anesthetist or Physician assistant (also known as "MD light")  Seriously-one fraction of school cost and huge salary without MD headache. Kinda wish the PA route would have worked for me (My DO of 15 years tried to get me to go the PA route many moons ago-an RD/PA would have been a huge boon to his practice and big $$ for me-alas DH jobs required state changes). I love my nutrition career, but would also be OK with order writing privileges and responsibilities.  My uncle worked for years as PA in Minnesota-he loved it, but the pay-yeah not so much. His wife is a computer coder and super smart and makes good $$ though.
> 
> ugh-wind chill just is not so fun! Kinda the opposite of "heat + humidity" making temps "real feel" worse!
> 
> Dare I say today was nice? 60 degrees, sunny, no wind...Got to order my seeds this weekend!! So ready for real nice weather!
> 
> Chicken funny for the day: DD(middle) cleaning up after dinner (quick stir fry with steak and veg) dropped lots of rice on floor cleaning up after dinner. She dashes through house and downstairs-DH and I are on couch and DH ask if that was middle kid she ran so fast. Comes back with a chicken tucked under arm. Now she brought the: 1-vocal chicken  2-chickens were tucked in bed already 3-chicken least likes to be inside. What kid decides a chicken is better than a broom??? My kids apparently  To the chicken's credit-this is the one who is highly efficient at making sure every last crumb is gone. I didn't know whether to scold her or congratulate her for thinking outside box
> 
> DH has old college friend staying with us tonight-they are out at local bar/restaurant. Super nice guy. Meanwhile DH's childhood friend is helping his GF move in with him- the GF we introduced to him. She is leaving our Springfield life and becoming part of our St Louis family.
> 
> And just had my "other daughter" who stays with us holidays and summers tell me that she is taking summer classes and won't be "home" this summer.  Now trying to convince her to stay with us while we are at Disney! Don't mind getting older but dislike that all my "kids" are getting older and I won't be able to see them all the time...need to call mom tomorrow
> 
> winter storms are looking quite icky for many people-stay safe and warm peeps!



17 days woot, will be shortly before me . Leave a light on.  I’ve been striking out on Orbitz & cheaptickets for wDW room only too.  Usually at least 15% off general public sale price

Ha, i have 5 rack storage shelf in basement that holds my various crock pot/roaster.  They are flung upon it in absolutely no particular order tho.  I like the tiny hot pots for dips, keeping gravy warm, melting nacho cheese etc.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK we feel very lucky our son still lives at home........very common over here.......but, I know one day he’ll buy his own place and be off......so, yes, it’s tough when you don’t get to see them as often.........we keep talking about moving away from here.......but couldn’t leave him here and just disappear 4 hours away from him........so, I hope your daughter will stay with you when you go...........

Lynne, hope game went well and it wasn’t too cold........

Keisha.....I have 3 crockpots but all large.......I like the sound of cute little tiny ones.........always love the sound of your food!!!  Have you considered opening a Bed and Breakfast in your home.........we’d book..........



Wind has died down finally.......but roads are icy and snow is still on the ground........main roads are ok though.....but, still so cold......just below freezing. 

The day has just disappeared..........so........sitting down with a large pitcher of sangria........pretending we are in Confisco Grill or Margaritaville........... will make another one later..........

Friends were supposed to be coming over tonight but where they live the roads are still truly dreadful so not worth the risk to drive.......our country roads are bad enough! 

So, another quiet night in just the two of us..........husband, good movie and sangria.........perfect night ahead! 

Hope your Saturday is a good one........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon everyone .

Sitting in my fav chair watching hubby and nephew cut coconuts off the coconut tree. Decided it was time to cut them down as they become rockets in high winds. Nephew is in visiting from Atlanta. 

Sun shinning, but wind is blowing 18 miles (a hoolie as Schumi would say) out of the north and brought in cooler temps today. High today was 73 and low tonight 52.

Saw your severe winter weather on the news Schumi. Ice, snow, wind and subzero temps not a nice mixture.

We had a great trip to Universal. Hubby really liked Universal a lot. Mardi Gras floats were beautiful and beads thrown were plentiful. It was a very nice parade. Did not sample Cajun food booths, but food looked good.

It was so cute to see hubby laughing like a little boy having a great time on the rides at Universal. He particularly liked Rip Ride Rockit and Doctor Doom’s Fearfall.

He liked Fat Tuesday’s daiquiris at CityWalk.

He was very impressed with Portofino and Sapphire Falls. Did not have time to visit other resorts on this trip. Maybe another time, but so happy he liked Universal on his first visit. 

Adventura is coming along nicely. 

As an Architect he was quite impressed with Hogwarts Castle and structures in both Potter Parks.

Do like my crockpot too. Convenient for easy meals.

Having neighbors over for dinner tonight. Then some card games.

Hope all are well.

Keisha sending Mummy dust for your hand.

Have a great Saturday evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

_With the exception of doing like lunch ((and it was horrible) at a Chinese buffet, have been watching the law and order marathon

24 hours straight for it today

I’m only dropping in on the dis if it’s a rerun already seen of L&O_


----------



## Lynne G

Brr, and little one gave me a stare when I loaded up the larger blanket.  Then, decided as I was walking out, to take my hat and gloves.  Yep, all were still almost not warm enough.  But, winning game, and ball went with the wind, so lots of balls went out fast.

 

That was yesterday, as the snow was falling.  Now, lots of detours around fallen trees and wires.  Will be some black ice out later tonight, as we go below freezing overnight.  4 inches of snow, much melted with the 40 degree day, but piles also make seeing around corners hard to see, and some parking  spaces lot.  And was going to get gas at the one place I always go, and out of gas.  Lucky I was at 23 miles until empty, and went to my other place that had a line, but had gas.  Whew, full tank for the week now.

Flower Show on tap tomorrow.  

Quiet night, and kids both home.  Making tea, it is cool feeling.  

Enjoy this Saturday evening all.


----------



## macraven

_Well, dis time for me now 

Law and Order marathon stopped at 1:00 am....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well, dis time for me now
> 
> Law and Order marathon stopped at 1:00 am....._



Think that’s when we stopped drinking Sangria......... Like Law and Order a lot........


Happy Sunday............just enjoyed a rather late brunch of bacon and waffles........I’m not a waffle fan really, but it was nice........and real maple syrup! Lush.........

We have rain and it’s above freezing.........

Roads are still but slushy but definitely better! 

Heading out to look again at some cars this afternoon........

Have a great Sunday...........

9 sleeps.........till overnight at airport.......single digits........always good to see!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, almost sunny out.  Still windy, but lower speed, so 15 mph with 20 mph gusts.  I would say, almost nice 46 degree high day.  

Need to holler at little one.  Need to get going.  Here is hoping the local trains are running on schedule and no delays.  With the storm, all public transportation was cancelled or was very limited on Friday afternoon, and very limited service yesterday. 

Good morning!


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies!

Stay warm


Watching Dead tonight _


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone .

May your coffee or tea be hot and you’re weather improving to all in the north and across the pond.

Nephew just left to go back to Atlanta. Had a great visit and I fattened him up just a little. Sent him off a sandwich, snacks and desserts. He is a lovely young man. Always enjoy his visits. 

Sun is shining this morning, but cooler. North winds brought in cooler temps. Nice temps to do small projects in the yard. 

Enjoy the car hunting Schumi. Hubby and I will be doing that in about 4 months. We are already talking about cars. Looking is part of the fun for sure  ...... Cadillac discontinued the SRX I have been getting and now has the XT5. Will look around, but do like my Cadillacs  . Single digit count down for Orlando yeah.

So nice to see we are all not the only ones excited about upcoming HHN this year. I saw someone wanting to get sticky started early........Keisha is going to see lots of activity on her sticky this year I believe with everyone spreading their love of HHN. Mac you are the proud Mom of the Sans and HHN for sure 

Lynne hope the tea was hot and tasty this morning.

Mac I have the coffee going this morning.  Come on over for a cup 

 

Where’s Chuckers 

 


Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

And we saw flowers. 

 Now enjoying a Hard Rock burger.  Yum.


----------



## keishashadow

The Oscar coverage trumps the dead for me tonight lol. Well, i never watch it live anyway.  Detest commercial interruptions.  Turkey was good, broth should be nearly done & ready to cool.  Running around tomorrow am & tues with med appts with DS.  Not much else on the agenda I think this week.

Lynne - pretty posies...are those birds of paradise? 



schumigirl said:


> MonyK we feel very lucky our son still lives at home........very common over here.......but, I know one day he’ll buy his own place and be off......so, yes, it’s tough when you don’t get to see them as often.........we keep talking about moving away from here.......but couldn’t leave him here and just disappear 4 hours away from him........so, I hope your daughter will stay with you when you go...........
> 
> Lynne, hope game went well and it wasn’t too cold........
> 
> Keisha.....I have 3 crockpots but all large.......I like the sound of cute little tiny ones.........always love the sound of your food!!!  Have you considered opening a Bed and Breakfast in your home.........we’d book..........
> 
> 
> 
> Wind has died down finally.......but roads are icy and snow is still on the ground........main roads are ok though.....but, still so cold......just below freezing.
> 
> The day has just disappeared..........so........sitting down with a large pitcher of sangria........pretending we are in Confisco Grill or Margaritaville........... will make another one later..........
> 
> Friends were supposed to be coming over tonight but where they live the roads are still truly dreadful so not worth the risk to drive.......our country roads are bad enough!
> 
> So, another quiet night in just the two of us..........husband, good movie and sangria.........perfect night ahead!
> 
> Hope your Saturday is a good one........



Lol washing the bedding would be a deal breaker for me re B&B.

I’ve yet to find sangria that is sweet enough for me. Maybe if i cut the wine with Kool aid lol. Imagine you are shuddering lol



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon everyone .
> 
> Sitting in my fav chair watching hubby and nephew cut coconuts off the coconut tree. Decided it was time to cut them down as they become rockets in high winds. Nephew is in visiting from Atlanta.
> 
> Sun shinning, but wind is blowing 18 miles (a hoolie as Schumi would say) out of the north and brought in cooler temps today. High today was 73 and low tonight 52.
> 
> Saw your severe winter weather on the news Schumi. Ice, snow, wind and subzero temps not a nice mixture.
> 
> We had a great trip to Universal. Hubby really liked Universal a lot. Mardi Gras floats were beautiful and beads thrown were plentiful. It was a very nice parade. Did not sample Cajun food booths, but food looked good.
> 
> It was so cute to see hubby laughing like a little boy having a great time on the rides at Universal. He particularly liked Rip Ride Rockit and Doctor Doom’s Fearfall.
> 
> He liked Fat Tuesday’s daiquiris at CityWalk.
> 
> He was very impressed with Portofino and Sapphire Falls. Did not have time to visit other resorts on this trip. Maybe another time, but so happy he liked Universal on his first visit.
> 
> Adventura is coming along nicely.
> 
> As an Architect he was quite impressed with Hogwarts Castle and structures in both Potter Parks.
> 
> Do like my crockpot too. Convenient for easy meals.
> 
> Having neighbors over for dinner tonight. Then some card games.
> 
> Hope all are well.
> 
> Keisha sending Mummy dust for your hand.
> 
> Have a great Saturday evening everyone.


.


Thank you, sounds like a great first trip. great fun to share with U with others!  

Can’t say i’ve ever head somebody mention they were cutting coconuts off their trees...how cool is that?

Car shopping is fun, I still miss my seveille that had a big V8 in it. Akin to a rocket ship going up a hill.




schumigirl said:


> Think that’s when we stopped drinking Sangria......... Like Law and Order a lot........
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday............just enjoyed a rather late brunch of bacon and waffles........I’m not a waffle fan really, but it was nice........and real maple syrup! Lush.........
> 
> We have rain and it’s above freezing.........
> 
> Roads are still but slushy but definitely better!
> 
> Heading out to look again at some cars this afternoon........
> 
> Have a great Sunday...........
> 
> 9 sleeps.........till overnight at airport.......single digits........always good to see!



Woohoo, right ‘round the corner!

Waffles i like but rarely make, only one who enjoys here.  IMO if one isn’t accompanied by fried chicken or strawberries & whipped cream, why bother   By the time i drag out one of the waffle makers, usually decide I’m hungry for something else.  Yes, I have more than one haha, a pattern is forming.  Mickey Mouse one for kiddos, older one for traditional type and my fav, a Belgium one of the flipping variety.  Makes me think of being on road trip and enjoying the complimentary breakfast bar the next day lol.




macraven said:


> _Good Sunday morning homies!
> 
> Stay warm
> 
> 
> Watching Dead tonight _



Every am when i look in the mirror, feel like i’m Watching the dead too.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> Enjoy the car hunting Schumi. Hubby and I will be doing that in about 4 months. We are already talking about cars. Looking is part of the fun for sure  ...... Cadillac discontinued the SRX I have been getting and now has the XT5. Will look around, but do like my Cadillacs  . Single digit count down for Orlando yeah.



We got one of those for a loaner.  I was really happy to get my CTS-V back.

I just booked our stay for December.  11-21 in RPR Club!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Monday all.........


squirlz, sorry we miss you both by 2 days this December........we leave on the 9th.......but, nice you have it booked!!! 

Robo.....we change our cars when they`re 3 years old, which is December this year for the main car......but........always love to look around! Managed to dismiss a couple including one I thought I`d love........I didn't. We are quite loyal with our cars I suppose, so we`ll probably end up with another Mercedes, just a different model and engine.........but it was fun!! Glad you had a nice visit with your nephew.......

Janet, you`d like my sangria I`ll bet you ........we use quite a sweet wine, not what we`d normally drink on it`s own....and the secret is good brandy.......not the cheap stuff......it was nice!!! Oh I`d make my own bed if you did B&B......I`m nice like that.....despite what others may say........ 

Nice flower picture Lynne.......looks very tropical.........hope you`re weather is better now too........



Snow is gone!!! Winds have gone.....and we have a little bit of sunshine  maybe not as much as that.....but although it`s still cold, no where near as bad as it`s been. 

Meeting some friends and husbands former work colleague for lunch later today.......they`re home from Saudi for a week or so, always catch up with them. They were the couple we went to Dubai with years back when they were trying to convince us to go live out there with business. No thanks.........so, we look even paler beside them as they really take the sun.....he could tan under a lightbulb!!! Will be nice though to see them. 

Been a lazy morning...........

Have a great Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to have a lazy morning Schumi.  Have fun continuing to car shop.  Hope your lunch is enjoyable, nice that friends have come to visit.  Yeah, I'd not want to live in the hot desert either.  I don't mind some hot, just not burning sun all the time.

Well, nicer day, if you count the generally blue sky and big golden sun rising.  30 degrees with a light wind makes it brisk.  And, in case we did not get enough of that Nor'easter that arrived Friday, and is still is causing lack of power and clear roads, there's another Nor'easter that's arriving Wednesday.  Hello!  Mother nature, this is the same crap.  Rain, then snow.  We are talking another inch or so of rain, then 2 to 4 more inches of snow.  At least no tropical winds from this one.  It's the lovely weather system that dropped over 2 feet of snow in the mountains in North California.  Sigh.  No need to put the snow shovels away.  

Yes, Keisha, I think that was the flower type, or maybe a cousin of that.  The show was enjoyable, as it centered around water.  So, small ponds, and lots of waterfalls.  I liked one in particular that was a Frank Lloyd inspiration.  It went from the ceiling in steps down to the floor.  Impressive.  But, all agreed, not our favorite show.  Maybe because there was muted colors mostly, well, except the rain forest one.  It has bird call sounds and everything.  Most were high end suggestions as to upgrade your back yard.  Some neat ideas though, that we thought we could do cheaper.  And, it was nice to see what was new in the gardening world.  After an almost too long browse in the store area, we bought nothing.  Ended up with a Hard Rock pin celebrating the show, and little one bought a Hard Rock guitar key chain.  I told her, I'd buy and give it to her if she passed her driving test.  Not sure that was a real inspiration.  She wants to get her license now without any prompting. 

Wahoo for a Squirlz December travel.  

Yay!  A Schumi countdown is single digit.  My Dsis came home from a week near Tampa, and said no rain, and 80 to 85 degree days.  She was like it's too cold when getting home.  Yeah, 8 inches of snow and cool, would make you think that too.  Hope you have as lovely weather.  


Good Morning Robo, Mac, Tink, and Charade.

It's Monday.  Mighty enjoy your Monday.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

I was watching TWD last night and also the Oscars during the commercials.  I fell asleep and woke up during talking dead so I missed both...good thing there's reruns next week.

Yay for Squirlz and schumi's December trips.  I hope we can afford to go again this year to see the lights on Hogwarts.

Robo, coconut trees...you are lucky.  Do you have any grapefruit trees?  I may come for a visit 

Love the flowers Lynne ...my backyard could use a makeover after all the bad weather this year.

Janet, I think I  need a Mickey waffle maker since the mouse is getting too expensive for me to stay more than a few nights.

Now I want turkey and sangria at 9 a.m..   what's up with that 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Lol Vicki........maybe not Turkey.......but it’s 5 o clock somewhere..........

Lynne glad your weather is better too.......any weather in Orlando will be better than here.......


Had a lovely day catching up with friends. We ended up sitting in the hotel lounge after lunch just chatting, and rather nicely they had a lovely big open fire roaring away all day........and of course the wine kept flowing, glad none of us had to drive, we all got cabs there......I’m not great drinking during the day.......now I want to just go to sleep....... Lunch was lovely too. Steak and seafood........perfect combination.

Yep........8 sleeps


----------



## Lynne G

Here comes another storm to explode on us.  Oh my.  Latest weather:  mix of rain and snow Tuesday evening, then 8 to 16 (yes, that spread) of wet snow, with 40 to 50 mph winds, all day Wednesday.  Um, I am not commuting on Wednesday, thank you.  I guess tomorrow’s weather update will be more refined.  Yeah, like no snow.  Well, know that is unlikely.  

Off to college night at the school.  Yeah, two in college in a blink of the eye.

Enjoy your night homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Keisha, little one was very interested in Pitt, so West we head out your way in May.  Have not been back on the Hill in over 30 years.  Is the O hot dog place still there?


----------



## schumigirl

Good Tuesday morning.........

Well the winds have returned but not as bad as last week.......just bringing lots of rain.......lots. We now have flooding issues.....rained heavy and solidly all night.......still quite cold too. 

But, into the salon this morning to get hair highlighted and cut........love getting the holiday hair done........finally! It’s so long and needs a good cutting. 

Checked the movies on snow for our flight next week with VA......some good choices......could happily watch 5 or 6......usually watch 2 and between them feeding us and trying to snooze a little the 9 and a bit hours pass fairly quickly.........

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## macraven

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is Mac!  Happy Tuesday.  Have a taco or two.

Latest weather report for us:  Tonight, freezing rain, then turning to a slushy mix by early Wednesday morning, then snow, heavy snow, falling around an inch or more an hour, during the day, with storm not leaving until Wednesday night.  It will be a larger amount of snow, however reduced, now 6 to 12 inches.  Yeah, and they keep stressing, not as windy.  Okay, 40 to 50 mph versus 60 to75, I guess, but still windy.  And, to top it off, some are still without power (including some of my colleagues), still down wires, down trees, and road closures (hah!  Some kids going to our schools have to find their way, no bus for you, as several bus routes blocked), plus still flooded roads near the river (that the news guy said enter at your own risk), and finally pot hole jeopardy (including a massive one that spans two lanes on a major road (the the news guy said is eating cars - including several pulled over with flat tires!).  Yes, all of those lovely problems that were caused by the last storm will just be coated with more freezing rain and a lot more snow.  It's cold too, another 30 degree morning, but mostly clear, and not as windy as yesterday.  The calm before the storm.  

It better not start that freezing rain until I get home from my salon appointment tonight.  Won't get much chopped off, but need to stay legally blonde.  Trying to get my lumber jack older one to come too.  He likes longer hair and a full beard.  Um, at least be more trim, please.  We'll see.  I was hoping he'd drive.  Little one does not want to go, as she is still wanting long hair, and trying desperately get her layered hair longer.  

Oh, and success, DSIL says prom dress is very pretty, fits little one well, and can cut and hem so dress will be perfect for her.  She is so happy, it's so her, very classic, and a beautiful shade of dark purple.  She was determined to not get black or blue, as that is her go to colors.  She was hoping for more of a lilac, but every lighter purple dress she tried on, was not the one.  Even luckier, had to pay my bill at the mall, well not was not lucky, but little one found high heeled dark pink dress sandals marked down significantly.  Shoes for Easter, done.

Yay!  Schumi is in prep vacation mode.  Just think, this week-end we go out of standard time.  So, you'll be seeing brighter mornings when you arrive.  Wahoo for the countdown!    

With that, I guess enough complained, it's not as cool inside today.  Never the less, time for tea.  

Enjoy your day homies!  Hey, think tacos!


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> And we saw flowers.



Lynn those flowers are pretty. I really like the anthurium’s and bird of paradise. Very colorful.




keishashadow said:


> Car shopping is fun, I still miss my seveille that had a big V8 in it. Akin to a rocket ship going up a hill.



Yep, I remember those big Seville’s



Squirlz said:


> We got one of those for a loaner. I was really happy to get my CTS-V back.



I think I remember you sharing a pic of your black Cadillac.



schumigirl said:


> Robo.....we change our cars when they`re 3 years old, which is December this year for the main car......but........always love to look around! Managed to dismiss a couple including one I thought I`d love........I didn't. We are quite loyal with our cars I suppose, so we`ll probably end up with another Mercedes, just a different model and engine.........but it was fun!! Glad you had a nice visit with your nephew.......



Hubby and I shop a vehicle every 3 years for me also. It really is nice to have a new vehicle and always having a warranty to cover all issues is nice. We have enjoyed our Cadillac’s. Hubby had an Eldorado many moons ago. It was a great car. Then we started getting the SRX when it first came out. It is a great vehicle to travel in and is very comfortable.



tink1957 said:


> Robo, coconut trees...you are lucky. Do you have any grapefruit trees? I may come for a visit



I wish I did have a nice big grapefruit tree. I would have you down for sure and you could help me eat them.......I had a orange tree once a few years, but had to get rid of it.......the citrus trees here in Florida take a lot of care to protect them from the bugs and diseases that attack them......fertilizing, antifungal spray and oils etc...

Hope you and your family are doing well Tink and your not having to work to hard at work.



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and success, DSIL says prom dress is very pretty, fits little one well, and can cut and hem so dress will be perfect for her. She is so happy, it's so her, very classic, and a beautiful shade of dark purple.



Lynne so glad to hear your daughter found a dress she likes.



Lynne G said:


> Latest weather report for us: Tonight, freezing rain, then turning to a slushy mix by early Wednesday morning, then snow, heavy snow, falling around an inch or more an hour, during the day, with storm not leaving until Wednesday night



We have neighbors across the street from us here who are flying out this evening back to Albany NY. They said they were not looking forward to going back to the terrible cold and snow and are hoping to get in before the bad storm hits. They have a late flight and said they would not be getting in until midnight.....she said they had a foot of snow on ground when they left last Tuesday.

Lynne stay warm and be careful. Sounds like your road conditions are really bad and this new storm is going to make them worse. Wish I could send you some Florida sun. Enjoy your hair appt. I always like getting my hair done.

Morning Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Good Morning!  Hope your coffee is smooth and hot.  Yep, your neighbors are going to see more snow.  

We're ready.  Car windshield wipers will be up, both cars will be crammed in the driveway, trash cans will be secured, and boots and shovels are already in the front door closet.  And round 3 will be Sunday night into Monday morning.  I can see me taking a long week-end.  Not as much snow with round 3, but more snow?  The older I get, the less I like to drive in winter conditions.  

When I was young, my Grandparents had a grapefruit tree in their backyard in a Miami suburb.  We liked going out in the morning, and have some for breakfast.  I am not sure why she did not have any other fruit trees, but I can see with the Florida bugs and icky stuff, why she only had that kind of fruit.  

We really enjoyed our tour of an orange grove outside of Disney several years ago.  Kids still talk about when we threw oranges for the cows to eat, and the cows mushing up oranges.  Little one nailing a cow straight between it's eyes one time got a laugh.  Seeing orange juice run out of the cows' mouths was so funny.  When the truck came, the cows came running.  I did not know cows liked oranges.  They had some zebras there too, and they also fought to eat the oranges. Did not know they liked orange either.  At their small store, we bought a bag of fresh oranges to eat.  That was one time when we were in Florida over Christmas.  At least some of the oranges were in season, and were tasty.  

Breakfast ate, tea drank, and I'm still thirsty.  Time for me tea.  Sun is out.  Bright day, to get us in the mood for more snow.  Joy.


----------



## buckeev

Good News...Cousin's house repairs have finally started!
Bad News.....Spring Break Orlando trip is OFFICIALLY NIXED! 
BUT...
MO GOOD NEWS...Booked a mid-April trip! 
So there Karma...Take that!

BEAUTIFUL day here today! Hope y'all are doin' well out there and had no damage from those NorEasters!!!


----------



## macraven

_1.  WOOT

2.  Damn

3.  Happy Dance time_


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> then 8 to 16 (yes, that spread) of wet snow,


 Don't care if the amount "reduced" - along with winds and freezing rain is awful mix. Hope the power stays on so the tea can flow!



Lynne G said:


> but need to stay legally blonde.


LOL-need to get mine done too, but I have zero time between now and Spring break trip-looks like I will be doing a root touch up kit soon-which actually blends well.

13 days...to Flower & Garden festival! Weird glitch in that although ODD doesn't have tickets it is allowing me to make FP for her - discovered this by accident as I was checking with those of us who are passholders what the FP situation was (lots available for nearly everything but FoP and SDMT). Must have clicked her name instead of other kid by accident. She does have 3 guest passes that are only valid if she is active cast member...

Taco Tuesday as that was last night at member training. Although I brought home lots of leftovers...

Yeah to April trip for Buckeev, and house repairs underway!

Lunch over, coffee cold-drinking it anyway!


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev,

Wahoo!  Hammers are out and working. 

Oh well, but sad to hear.

Yipee!  April flowers and all.  I hope this is the right time.

MonyK, you're like my DH, he'd drink coffee hot or cold, or day old even.  Still on tea, but almost want ice in it.  When we all complained it was too cool, I guess they cranked that heater up.  Maybe short sleeves?  Oh my.

Sigh, not ready for commute yet.


----------



## buckeev

Wife and kids are freakin' out! I just informed them who the two bands are that we'll get to hear at Epcot...
SMASH MOUTH and RICK SPRINGFIELD!!! My 25 y/o just said she was gonna ask off an extra day to be able to catch both of those!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev.........always a silver lining! It’s been a long haul for you with your cousins house......you’ve been an absolute saint....you deserve a fabulous trip.......roll on April! 

Monyk......I got my hair highlighted and cut today......it was so overdue, but trying to hold out as long as I could before we go next week........I was wearing a lot of hats last few weeks........even had a Raspberry Beret on at one point...... I do like a hat! 



So, cases are down from attic and sitting in one of the spare rooms........will pack next Monday probably..........not taking anything new as I can’t see anything I like in shops.........everything that’s there still looks like winter clothes.........will go tomorrow and have another mooch into town. 

Tonight is lazy tv night........DH is catching up or should I say flicking through last nights episode of WD......he watched last weeks episode in around 12 minutes........this one ain’t much better so far..........

Cold but dry here now..........

Thought it was Wednesday earlier..........


----------



## buckeev

Awww...Thanks Schumster! 
Of course...now the kids are texting me ...askin' "Where are we eating?"


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Awww...Thanks Schumster!
> Of course...now the kids are texting me ...askin' "Where are we eating?"



Gotta sort out priorities..........

Probably the only thing we ever think of in advance is all the restaurants we are going to frequent when we arrive in Florida...........

I could get a degree in studying restaurant menus..........


----------



## Monykalyn

And I walk out of work to SNOW! Not a single forecast had SNOW in it!. Just mostly flurries but coming down hard at times and extremely windy. Nothing like what others have had of course, but I didn't bring a coat (it is supposed to be spring and it has been upper 50-60's past several days) and I had to get dog food and get gas on way home-that's what happens when waiting til last possible second on both errands.


buckeev said:


> Wife and kids are freakin' out! I just informed them who the two bands are that we'll get to hear at Epcot...
> SMASH MOUTH and RICK SPRINGFIELD!!! My 25 y/o just said she was gonna ask off an extra day to be able to catch both of those!


OMG officially jealous now! (and I will NOT look at airfare for quick trip for those concerts!)



schumigirl said:


> even had a Raspberry Beret on at one point.


Love this! I have a couple sun hats for the pool, even a big ole Derby hat for a fundraiser (that I usually volunteer at), plus a really worn in straw cowboy hat for the garden. 



schumigirl said:


> Thought it was Wednesday earlier.


 so did both kids and they were in school all day LOL! Their spring break starts Friday so I think they are just hoping days go faster...

Yawning-time for bed even if it is early.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Yawning-time for bed even if it is early.



_drink coffee......._


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee?  Hmmm, tea.  Yeah, that is it.

Beret, ohh, purple, yes.

Ack, Smashmouth, cheap airfare?  Oh, temping.

Now flurries?  No, just rain, but snow is gearing up.  Traffic was crazy tonight, and no eggs to be found in stores.  Radio playing the bread and milk song, need to go out to get both, snow, ya know.

Both college and school district closed tomorrow.  Sleeping kids.  

Ready for the 11 o’clock news.

Good night homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Joy to you and me.  5 to 8 inches of snow  now.


----------



## tink1957

Don't say the s word.


Hmmm....Smashmouth was so good when they played at Citywalk for New Year's eve 2011.  It was one of the last years they had a band instead of whatever they do now for EVE.  I wish they would bring back a live band, it was so much fun.

I would try to go but it's during our busy season so no way.

Time for bed....good night everyone


----------



## macraven

_I looked up the performers for food and wine late september and trying to decide which one to see.
hate having to know the park i have to be in this far out from when i will be at the motherland.

i still have quite a few days left on my magic bands but they are not hoppers.
so will decide based on the performing act that evening.

lynne, i feel your pain.
i never liked the snow even as a child.
Hated having to be in it 

Hopefully someday you will live in an area where it does not snow.


Once grown, I moved further north where the winters were worse.
And when we bought a house, had the job of shoveling the drive and sidewalk to the house.
Always told Mr Mac that someday we will live where snowblowers are not sold.

That is the nice thing about living in Georgia.
No snow shovels or snowblowers.....

But with the warm weather have had our yard moved already in February and it is due again this week._
_I don't mow, hired a lawn service_


----------



## Lynne G

We have snow.  But there is just a mix now, with the bulk of the storm starting later this morning.

Thankfully, lots of closings, so a lazy day.

 Time for tea.  And maybe bacon.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

 

Buckeev.........yeah to vacation plans.

Lynne hope you did not get the predicted snow and your tea is plentiful and hot this morning.

Schumi did your beach get all the washed up starfish, crab etc......saw on the news about massive amounts of sea life washed up on beaches in England caused by recent storm.


Keisha hope your son is healing well.

Morning Mac the coffee is on


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne


----------



## tink1957




----------



## macraven

3 on a match


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _drink coffee......._


think it was the 1/2 glass red wine that did me in LOL! 



Lynne G said:


> no eggs to be found in stores.


 I have 2 dozen fresh eggs in my fridge-too bad no way to ship - with just 2 of the 5 laying if we don't eat eggs daily they start to pile up. Actually I think a 3rd hen is  giving us eggs a couple times a week as well.
Got home yesterday to check the coop-strong strong winds blew all patio furniture over, flag off pole, and tore the plastic from the coop-such joy to try to wrestle it back and staple in place-meanwhile Diva chicken (who does NOT like her home messed with) is pecking my feet and chirping at me loudly. You'd have thought she was being tortured the racket she made.

Cold today-did get to drink my coffee hot though!
Lunch over, back to work! Hope all are warm and power on!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh we have snow, 1 to 2 inches an hour.  Let little one drive to get coffee. That was our extent of driving. She was fine, and car has all wheel drive and year old tires.  Mom was nervous.



It is hump day, like Robo said, and camel is snow covered.  Yeah, it feels like a Saturday, but Wednesday it is.  Weekend is slowly coming into focus.  Two more days of the work week, as we get over the hump, today.

Hope all are relaxing today.

Afternoon Robo, Mac, Tink, and MonyK.

Will get eggs tomorrow.  Or maybe Friday.  BLT rye bread sandwiches for breakfast and oven baked pizza for lunch.  House is just right, almost cool, but nice and dry.  Not hearing the wind they said we would get.  Okay with me.  Shovels will get used after dinner.  That is when the snow is to end.  Snowman ️.


----------



## macraven

_You have lousy weather Lynne

I am far from jealous as I’m not a snow bunny for winter 

Since I am your friend, I’ll not mention my weather...


I could not survive without eggs
When I don’t know what I want to eat, I make a fried egg sandwich with heavy on the mayo _


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......again, hope your weather isn’t too bad and you have a safe drive to work.........it looks bad!

Robo......yes our beach here is awash with creatures of all sorts........and weird objects all around! It was a sight to see that’s for sure...........so many beaches up and down the East Coast were the same........big clear up ahead......

MonyK......that chick sounds quite the character...........it’s quite the image of your feet being pecked!

Mac........you are the best friend not to mention your weather........



6 more sleeps!! 

I don’t really eat a lot of eggs........one of my friends nearby keeps ducks on her farm.........she cooks with them all the time and loves them........I find them odd and not sure why! 

Got a few last minute things for the trip next week today........I don’t usually enjoy shopping most of the day, but got some clothes and some household things too.......then met a friend and his kids, well they’re 23 and 20, for dinner round at our village pub.........it was lush!!!

Cold but dry here........although more snow is forecast next week.........hope not! Had enough of winter now......


----------



## Lynne G

11 inches of snow and we are done.  Cars cleared off, and truck parked across the driveway, so hopefully less plow snow to clear to get out of the driveway.

 

Ooh, thundersnow this afternoon.  That was neat.  Lots of accidents and not clear roads, so the state of emergency did not get folks off the roads.  

Do not mind being envious of your weather Mac.  Bet Robo is warmer too.  I like to complain, but until I am ready to be warm all the time, I am okay with seasons.  Though, like Schumi, ready for winter to be over.


Yeah, would not like to have duck eggs either Schumi.  I go back and forth with liking chicken eggs.  Mood for them, then not.  We tend to eat them on a day when not moving fast.

Ah, time for dinner.  I need to rest first. And, some tea.


----------



## macraven

_Hang in there Lynne!

Snow will disappear eventually 

_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  It will.  Tomorrow is close to 40 and some sun.  Will be a soggy, sloppy day.  I am hoping for a late arrival or close tomorrow too.  Guess I will check in the wee hours.

Have a good night homies.  

Beef stir fry with sticky rice for dinner.  I am hoping for leftovers, as will be good to reheat for lunch.


----------



## macraven

_Came home about half an hour ago


We could not decide what to fix for dinner so went out

Had Japanese tonight

Hibachi steak and shrimp

No left overs _


----------



## KStarfish82

Sorry I haven’t checked in for a bit but been busy with the kids.  

Hope all is well with everyone!  And those who were impacted by this storm....be safe!  We only got a few inches but it’s windy and really miserable outside.  Three more weeks til I’m back in my happy place

My Lucas turns two tomorrow!  Time is going much too fast...


----------



## macraven

_Since we haven’t seen you here at 2am, thought Charlie was sleeping thru the night

Happy birthday to Lucas
Hope he has fun with cake tomorrow 

Kids grow up way too fast

One of my boys had a birthday yesterday 
Another one has his on the ides of March _


----------



## schumigirl

To little Lucas.........hope he has a wonderful little birthday.........

Lynne......your snow is bad over there! I need to call my aunt on LI this weekend.......not sure how they’ve fared this time around.......

mac........sounds so good!!! I love steak and shrimp......probably my favourite combination when we go to Kobe......haven’t been there for a while actually!! Glad you enjoyed it.........



We had snow again this morning.........after a few days of calm weather it’s not nice. But.......it’s turned to rain thank goodness.......had enough of winter now! 

Doncha just love honest friends!!!! Met one in the deli this morning in our village.........looks at me.......doesn’t say your hair is nice........nope.......she says it’s far too short for my face......... well, she’s always been honest to the point of blunt........love her really! 

She’s one these that’s an expert on everything.........bet we all know someone like that!!  

Have a great Thursday............time for lunch.........


----------



## Lynne G

Delay, yay!

No left overs, I have men in the house, boo.  Now what to pack for lunch.

Happy Birthday to Lucas, and Mac’s boy.

Hope your snow is not as much as ours, Schumi.  Told my hair dresser, I like it this length, she said I say that all the time.  Well, I don’t always remember.  Also made little one’s appointment for prom.  Hehe, there is another lady in the salon I go to that is the go to for prom hair.  Lucky, she had an opening for her, so hair up or down?  We will see next month.

With that, drink up, it is Thursday and the sun is out.  

Hey, mr. cloud, stay away, I need full sun today.


----------



## Lynne G

Well commute was, crunchy exit from the driveway, icy slush, tree parts in the street, hey, stop blowing/shoveling your snow into the street, pot hole luck, slick here and there, and yay, some dry road.   At least it is bright out.  Darn clouds, keeping that sun not shining.  Cool. 33 degrees, and with a 15 to 20 mph wind, it's winter.  Yeah, and another storm coming up the coast, for number 3, 50/50 chance it will give us more snow.  I think I am done rolling the dice, please let our part of the coast be lucky.  

With that, almost too stuffy, so tea it is.

Carry on - it's Thursday, drink up.


----------



## macraven

_Another storm Lynne?

Brrrrrrrr


All I can say is we did not get any snow

Only getting a green screen for the weather channel this morning so been watching mall shopping 

Hope all the homies stay safe and warm today _


----------



## Monykalyn

quick drive by on lunch
Happy Birthday to Lucas! 
OOh No More Snow for lynne
Japanese hibachi is a favorite around my family
Everyone has one of those friends Schumi! Just gotta take them as they are.

and back to work! Tomorrow is fun day-painting about 80 10-11 year girls nails-think we have total of 3 hours to get it done in between their salon hair appointments for the fashion show.  Need to get my stuff together tonight.

Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......yep.......I take her as I find her......and she’s the first one I go to here if I need a very honest opinion on something........I always think I’m an excellent judge of character (never been wrong yet) and can usually sum people up in around 5 seconds.......she’s even quicker.....and usually right. She’s lovely though......

Oh tomorrow sounds like a lot of fun!! I think........love a fashion show! Hope you all have a great time!

Lynne.......hope the snow stays away......time winter was over for all of us!

Mac........  Mall shopping on tv sounds interesting......... I almost got hooked watching the shopping channel one night.........because it was horrendously bad.......couldn’t stop watching........



Well, snow didn’t come back today thankfully.........got out and about for physio appointment and some bits and bobs.........

Got mum’s birthday cards and gifts posted off and her Mother’s Day card too, as it’s our Mothers Day this Sunday.......and everyone else’s cards to be posted this month (second busiest birthday and anniversary month) all laid out in order for Kyle to pop them in the mail on the right dates........I like to be organised. 

We all had pizza for dinner tonight.......quick and easy! And so nice.......

Did put two items in suitcase.........does that mean I’m starting to pack.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s Friday..........

mac...remember all the photobombing we used to enjoy.........I saw this picture and it reminded me of all the laughs we had.........fake or not I laughed like a drain when I saw this picture, got to be one of the funniest pictures out there.......simple things at times........



 




Beautiful day here today......a massive 44F but sun is shining bright.........was a pleasure to be out this morning........

Got some shopping and picked up a couple of "last minute" things again......

Chicken and salad for lunch today and steak for dinner.........simple but lovely. 

Hope your Friday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Good morning from the frozen North.  I think I did see a polar bear it's that cold out.  30 out.  Skinny roads, pot holes, icy spots, hard to see around corners, tree debris, yep, still wintertime commuting.  Snow shower today.  Guess we're gearing up for that 3rd Nor-easter in a week.  Last Friday, this Thursday, and this Sunday into Monday. Trifecta?   Just because we had an above average temp February doesn't mean we need a well below average March.  We are averaging almost 20 degrees lower since the start of March.  Ides of March indeed.  Hello Mother Nature - I'd like some 50's and 60's degrees the rest of the month.

HeHe pictures Schumi.  And yep, 2 things packed means starting to pack.  Glad to read your weather is nicer today.  Oh, we have some sun, it's just cool.  Guess your meals are Cluck and Turf.  Simple is sometimes the best food.  I am sure both meals will be lush.

MonyK, hope the fashion show is a hit, and good luck with all that nail painting.  I bet the girls will enjoy it.  

Not complaining, blast of heat to greet me.  Tea it is though.  

TGIF.  Thankfully it is Friday.  

Tomorrow, little one has an early start, as college testing at the senior high.  Happy that it's so close to home.  Also happy that soccer tournament was cancelled as all the fields are not cleared of snow.  Though coach wants a game on Sunday, hoping a field is available.  Secretly hoping not.  They won't reschedule the tournament.  Every week-end until the 2nd week of June has tournaments.

Little did I know, the pro hockey game tickets I gave the kids for Christmas, is on Easter.  Well, lucky that it's an afternoon game, so Easter dinner will be on schedule.  When I bought the tickets, the time was TBD.  With this low temps, Easter bonnets may be ski caps.  

Enjoy this fabulous Friday, homies.


----------



## macraven

Schumi that pic is a hoot!!

Lynne been watching weather channel and it does not look good for you 

Nice your Christmas gifts are still giving
Hockey tickets!

Good Friday homies
Stay warm where ever you are


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 



Happy Birthday to Lucas



Happy Birthday to Mac’s son



Cooler start this morning. It was 48 when I woke up. Temps to be a little cooler for a couple of days. Low today supposed to be 66 then temps to start climbing back to 70’s tomorrow.

Lynne hope the tea is hot this morning and Your weather improves soon.

Schumi countdown to trip to Orlando is coming soon....

Monykalyn good luck on the fashion show.

Morning Mac Coffee is on.

Morning Tink


----------



## KStarfish82

Afternoon!  

Mac...lif I read that correctly, does that mean your son’s birthday is March 7th?  That is my husband’s birthday.  In fact, all of my kid’s birthdays fall within a day of a special day of one of my family members.

Hope everyone is enjoying Friday!


----------



## macraven

_One of my boys is March 6th 
The other is Ides of March (15)_


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> It`s Friday..........
> 
> mac...remember all the photobombing we used to enjoy.........I saw this picture and it reminded me of all the laughs we had.........fake or not I laughed like a drain when I saw this picture, got to be one of the funniest pictures out there.......simple things at times........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............



*And...how do you know that?*


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, sunny Saturday, but oh so chilly.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Lynne


----------



## macraven

Rainy dark Saturday


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday to all the March Birthdays! The most awesome people are born in March (Mine is in 10 days)

Fashion show huge success! The kids did such a good job on their outfits, then they were all glammed up with hair and nails. The hair and makeup volunteers did a really good job of making them look good but not over the top. They all get to do two walks (one for each outfit) and most really get up there and give off the fashion model attitude-so fun to see as some of these kids when you talk to them are quite shy. The boys did too.

Soccer game this am, boy just woke up. Not too bad weather but glad it is indoors. Possibility of snow flurries on Sunday though. REady to get into my garden. May have to break down and get grow lights so I can start seeds indoors next year. 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Monykalyn


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

March 20
March 20
March 20


Need to remember that date as it will be Monyk day on the sans


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> *And...how do you know that?*



Lol......would surprise you what I know about some folks.......... 


MonyK, glad it went well........sounds fun! 

Hey everyone.........

Early to bed last night and slept late this morning........lovely!! Had one of the best sleep ever......then toasted bacon sandwich.........lovely! 

Did start to pack a little though........just bits and bobs........no clothes yet, they’ll go in Tuesday morning before we leave for airport Radisson..........

Both of mine have gone out for haircuts........and I’m sure some last minute shopping for Mother’s Day tomorrow........then tonight is Chinese takeout........for them. I’m doing myself something else........

Lazy weekend and same tonight........movie and wine........

3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> March 20
> March 20
> March 20
> 
> 
> Need to remember that date as it will be Monyk day on the sans


And first day of spring  Will be celebrating in Epcot at Flower and Garden Festival.
Hoping the first day of spring means no more snow for any of us!

DS soccer game went well to end the indoor season. He had 3 shots on goal (Goalie  barely stopped one by his fingertips) and a great assist on another goal. Huge improvement this season as before he was not aggressive in taking shot on goal even when he had clear shot. And we had to stop and shop for hair gel on way home as he now needs to have his hair spiked. I guess this is the beginning of "teen" stuff for boys? Not sure I am ready for this...


----------



## macraven

_Don’t forget to change your clocks as day light savings time is at 2:00 am tomorrow!_


----------



## schumigirl

Your clocks change tonight? 

We change the 25th of this month........actually we fly home overnight and clocks change forward for us......as if our system won’t get messed up enough with jet lag..........


Tonight’s viewing was Michael Douglas and Demi Moore in Disclosure.........excellent movie! With few glasses of wine which was lovely..........now watching one of my favourite movies.......Dial M for Murder........will record it watch another time as it’s almost bedtime here..........

Tomorrow is Mother’s Day here..........don’t expect breakfast in bed........but, DH is making me bacon and pancakes......nice! 

Hope your Saturday has been a good one............

3 sleeps..........


----------



## tink1957

Happy mother's day Carole   I know your boys will spoil you tomorrow, you deserve it.

Long day at work today training new cashiers.  Now relaxing with a nice cocktail and waiting for my chicken tenders to cook.  It's ER reruns and an early night for me.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mother’s Day Schumi.

We celebrate our mums in May.

Yep, time change for us tonight too.

And of course, early outside game 1 hour drive away.  Um, will they ever learn early birds are not her team.  Was told to dress in layers.  Yeah, blanket for me.  Wind chill, in the 20’s tomorrow morning.  Was 26 this morning.  

Chinese for us tonight too, late dinner.  

Cold, so what did we do after long 6 hours of test taking?  Shopping. Little one chuffed to get nice boots and a very pretty choker to wear at prom.  

Enjoy the evening all.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow is Mother’s Day here..........don’t expect breakfast in bed........but, DH is making me bacon and pancakes......nice!


Ooh Happy Mother's Day! I just know you will be spoiled with love and attention!

Trying to make plans for beach part of June vacation...complications (good ones) making this challenging. Just hope by time we get things settled we will still be able to find affordable accommodations.  Life is certainly not dull right now!


----------



## schumigirl

Aww thanks ladies..........it’s funny our Fathers Days are the same but Mother’s Day is always March here but May in the USA.......



Vicky.......strange thing.......I’ve never watched a single episode of ER.........is that weird.......cocktail and early night sounds good..........

Lynne.......that’s cold! We are lucky right now temps have gone up to a massive 8c.....(46f) and feels very mild......

MonyK.........hope your plans come along the way you want them too!!



Had a lovely morning .........got a beautiful card, some lovely Yankee Candle stuff and Kyle also gave me dollars to go towards a bag I want this trip.......never expected that!! I’m a lucky mum to have such a wonderful son........he really is the best! 

Going out for lunch to our village pub where all mums get a free champagne cocktail.........

Then rest of the day will be preparing to pack and getting everything sorted we need........and watching some tv......

Have a great Sunday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, beach trip.  MonyK, at least your kid soccer games are inside.  Hehe, thankfully no game today.  Apparently, the turf field that was said to be clear of snow and ice, was not this earlier morning. 

Schumi, sounds like a lovely Mother’s Day so far.  Very nice of Kyle.  Trip is so close now.

Little chilly today.  Wind chill still letting it feel like 20.

Ah, the storm is getting ready to give us more snow.  Now, storm is slower, so tomorrow afternoon it arrives, and by Tuesday afternoon, up to 5 inches.  Sigh, white around for another week.


Morning, Mac, Robo, and Tink, hope your Sunday is super.

With that, errands to do, wash in the washer, and trash out.  Oh, and breakfast to make.  Hello time change.


----------



## macraven

_Mother’s Day for Schumi 

Nice gifts!!
You have the best son as he is so thoughtful 

More rain today which means more grass will grow

Have a great Sunday homies_


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, it just isn't fair.  Darker than dark commute again.  Cold too, we must be stuck with 30 degrees to wake up to.  Once again, in the mid 20's overnight.  But, what a glorious Sunday it was.  Bright blue sky, all day sun.  Yeah, and would have been perfect had the wind chill not been in the low 30's.  Clouds on the horizon, hello orange pink sunrise.  And here we are, the third in 2 weeks, Nor'easter arriving from the South.  It better not give me snow for my commute home.  They are saying this afternoon will be around 40, so the start later today should be rain, or a mix.  Bulk of storm, with 3 to 5 inches of snow, is to be 5am to 11am tomorrow.  Yeah, Mrs. I'm Getting Old, will not be commuting tomorrow morning.  Just no.  Hoping for a close of business, and little one is hoping school will be closed too.  Older one does not care.  He's in that college Spring Break mode.  And yeah, brother taxi is still his job, on break or not.  He's a good big brother sometimes.






  Hey, go get a drink, it's toasty inside.    


Hehe:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Welcome to a mighty Monday.  







and, if your Monday is not so mighty:





  and that is a PSA.  

Go forth, it is a Monday homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

Overcast today and it’s 70. So thankful not to have to deal with the snow and ice anymore. Had my share for years of of that weather. Having my morning mug of coffee . A few errands today. 

Lynne you all have really been hit this winter for sure.  Hope you’re weather breaks soon and you get some good weather.

Schumi sounds like you had a lovely Mother’s Day. You will have the best gift when you leave for Orlando Tuesday.
What a sweet gift your son gave you to get your new luggage.


----------



## macraven

_Any walking dead fans here?

Good show last night


Schumi, it’s almost time for your trip
Tomorrow you’ll be sleeping watching planes take off on the runway

Then Wednesday , the park waits you and Tom_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo.......had a lovely day yesterday.........very grateful to be able to spend so much time with him.....I know there’s so many can’t be with their children/mum’s on such days........feel for them all.....even just distance can make it hard to visit at times........ oh not new luggage.......I have my eye on a handbag......

Thanks mac.........although a day early.......lol........we leave for the airport tomorrow........then fly Wednesday morning........did I mention I can’t wait.......... 

Although my husband is worse than me........I swear he is itching to get away worse than I have ever seen.......


Still not packed.......emptied out what I had put in suitcases and will start afresh after this cuppa.........the only bit is waiting now!!!! I’m not very patient.........I’m sure everyone knows that feeling.......

Mac n cheese baked with chicken tonight.........was supposed to make cornbread but never got around to it.......although not really sure what I’ve been doing today. 

Heavy rain all day though...........hasn’t stopped.......

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## macraven

_I guess this means that schumi is not having all of us over for that pancake and bacon breakfast on Tuesday._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I guess this means that schumi is not having all of us over for that pancake and bacon breakfast on Tuesday._



Lol........think I may have a healthy something or other breakfast tomorrow.........because when we arrive at the airport hotel.......vacation begins with Prosecco time and a maybe not so healthy lunch.........

We need a champagne glass smilie thing.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah Monday after daylight saving spring forward is for the birds-especially as I forgot to reset the dang coffee pot clock! 
Safe drive Lynne-this winter stuff needs to be done already. It is still too cold to get anything done in garden-trying to talk DH into building me a greenhouse when he moves the shed. Will have to take out a couple fruit trees, but I have had issues with some leaf curling disease on them the last couple years anyway.

We are trying to get away with cramming stuff in a "personal item" to avoid checking bags/paying fees-think we can do it. It is supposed to be a "budget" trip (although I just booked Caring for Giants tour on our last day, did get AP discount though)

Soooooo not in a working mood.  Have to remember I work to travel...

Did actually cook yesterday-salmon and chicken with Jack Daniel sauce, large baked potato with all the fixins and brown sugar carrots. Have an extra kid again-DS' best friend. I expect he will go home sometime tomorrow LOL.

WOOHOO to Schumi nearly zero countdown!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol........think I may have a healthy something or other breakfast tomorrow.........because when we arrive at the airport hotel.......vacation begins with Prosecco time and a maybe not so healthy lunch.........
> 
> We need a champagne glass smilie thing.........




_Ok, so we adjust location and time for food with you.

Meet you at the airport hotel either Tuesday night or early Wednesday morning.......
_


----------



## macraven

_My 50 degrees seems cold even with it being sunny outside_


----------



## keishashadow

After stalking the website for over a month, this am finally decent AP rates opened up for a few days our May trip @ RPH.  Same rate was double for last few weeks.  Surprised the big drop for same basic room.

No matter how many times I experience it, thunder snow is amazing to behold. 

Lynn yikes u got nailed.  We had it easy, yea!



buckeev said:


> Wife and kids are freakin' out! I just informed them who the two bands are that we'll get to hear at Epcot...
> SMASH MOUTH and RICK SPRINGFIELD!!! My 25 y/o just said she was gonna ask off an extra day to be able to catch both of those!



Excellent!  I’m psyched to see Herman’s Hermits.  Awesome show last year



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday to all the March Birthdays! The most awesome people are born in March (Mine is in 10 days)
> 
> Fashion show huge success! The kids did such a good job on their outfits, then they were all glammed up with hair and nails. The hair and makeup volunteers did a really good job of making them look good but not over the top. They all get to do two walks (one for each outfit) and most really get up there and give off the fashion model attitude-so fun to see as some of these kids when you talk to them are quite shy. The boys did too.
> 
> Soccer game this am, boy just woke up. Not too bad weather but glad it is indoors. Possibility of snow flurries on Sunday though. REady to get into my garden. May have to break down and get grow lights so I can start seeds indoors next year.
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Shashay! It can be shocking to see kids you know all gussied up



macraven said:


> March 20
> March 20
> March 20
> 
> 
> Need to remember that date as it will be Monyk day on the sans




Hmmm the Beetlejuice method? Lol


macraven said:


> _Don’t forget to change your clocks as day light savings time is at 2:00 am tomorrow!_



I hate spring time changes.  Did see FL considering going year one fixed.  Good luck to them, maybe it’ll spread.

GD sickie chickie, dropped off this am @ 5 am.  Too bad I stayed up past 3 am watching TV lol. Running on fumes.  At least my soup seemed to help the cause.



schumigirl said:


> Aww thanks ladies..........it’s funny our Fathers Days are the same but Mother’s Day is always March here but May in the USA.......
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky.......strange thing.......I’ve never watched a single episode of ER.........is that weird.......cocktail and early night sounds good..........
> 
> Lynne.......that’s cold! We are lucky right now temps have gone up to a massive 8c.....(46f) and feels very mild......
> 
> MonyK.........hope your plans come along the way you want them too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely morning .........got a beautiful card, some lovely Yankee Candle stuff and Kyle also gave me dollars to go towards a bag I want this trip.......never expected that!! I’m a lucky mum to have such a wonderful son........he really is the best!
> 
> Going out for lunch to our village pub where all mums get a free champagne cocktail.........
> 
> Then rest of the day will be preparing to pack and getting everything sorted we need........and watching some tv......
> 
> Have a great Sunday..........



Heck, celebrate them both!  Enjoy that trip, hope u have marvelous weather



schumigirl said:


> Lol........think I may have a healthy something or other breakfast tomorrow.........because when we arrive at the airport hotel.......vacation begins with Prosecco time and a maybe not so healthy lunch.........
> 
> We need a champagne glass smilie thing.........



Why else does one behave in RL, let ‘Er rip.  Life is short.


----------



## Lynne G

Came home with freezing rain.  And little one has soccer practice later tonight.  Um, I will stay in the car.

Now saying a dusting to 2 inches.  I guess they will tell us tomorrow morning, as we get the snow. 

Relaxing after sandwich and soup dinner.


----------



## macraven

_After moving to Georgia, I stopped making bbq ribs for dinner.
Was so much easier getting them out as many places specializes in them.

The place at the bottom of our ridge has great ribs but still cheaper to make them at home.

Today was the second time I have made ribs at home instead of buying them out.

Started them early morning and slow cooked them.

Only two ribs left from dinner tonight.

It's the one thing I don't mind making if i have the time.


You'll come to my place next time I do the ribs.



I feel really bad for Lynne and all the homies that are __suffering from the weather._
_Snow, freezing rain, no power, icy roads, etc._

_Lived with that all my life until I moved South._
_I know how it stinks living in those conditions._


_  to all_


----------



## macraven

_I received my renewal info on my ap today.

they have a special going on:_


Three Extra Months of Passholder Perfection.

Your Pass is about to expire, but for a limited time when you renew, you'll get 15 months for the price of 12. Plus, take advantage of great savings with a 20%** discount for paying in full.
There's always something new at Universal Orlando Resort™, and this year you won't want to miss the excitement. Get ready for another awesome year, jam-packed with new attractions, hotels, exclusive events, wild adventures and serious thrills.
*Call 1-866-PASS-4-FUN (1-866-7277-4386) to renew with this offer.*

LEARN MORE
Restrictions apply.


----------



## tink1957

Lucky ducky mac....wish I could renew now.  My AP expires at the end of June.


----------



## KStarfish82

Third nor’easter in two weeks!  Supposed to get 3-6 inches of snow 

Thankfully no work tomorrow.....yay for maternity leave!

Haven’t made 2 am pop ins because Charlie has slept through the night for 3 nights in a row!    Let’s hope I didn’t just jinx myself...

Two week countdown!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _I received my renewal info on my ap today.
> 
> they have a special going on:_
> 
> 
> Three Extra Months of Passholder Perfection.
> 
> Your Pass is about to expire, but for a limited time when you renew, you'll get 15 months for the price of 12. Plus, take advantage of great savings with a 20%** discount for paying in full.
> There's always something new at Universal Orlando Resort™, and this year you won't want to miss the excitement. Get ready for another awesome year, jam-packed with new attractions, hotels, exclusive events, wild adventures and serious thrills.
> *Call 1-866-PASS-4-FUN (1-866-7277-4386) to renew with this offer.*
> 
> LEARN MORE
> Restrictions apply.


Ack that is a good deal! dang that we can't get in on a renewal rate!  
So DH asked me today if I had heard of the roller coaster at Universal where you can choose the music as you ride it  Pretty sure he and middle rode it several times in 2015.  He also asked if I had made our Disney resort reservations yet? Guess he thinks I am a rookie?? What is worse is he was In. the. room. in January when I booked the bounce back! If he didn't have a ton of stuff going on right now I'd be seriously worried about alzheimers, as memory issues have been very bad lately. But life is wonky right now, so he gets a pass. He and the kids are really looking forward to Universal again.

Outdoor soccer starts tomorrow, and tomorrow night practice is gonna be chilly. May have to pull a Lynne and hide in the car LOL!

Yay to Charlie sleeping! Oh momma must be feeling like new!


----------



## macraven

Morning time again

Schumi is on her way for the first part of her trip travel

One more sleep before her Orlando adventure begins


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Schumi.  Enjoy the wine and plane watching tonight.  One more sleep, and you'll be on one of those planes. 

Morning Mac.  Yum, ribs.  I do like them, older one is more a rib fan than me.  Ohh, I hope they keep those special AP deals this summer.  My pass expires in August.  Nice you can take advantage of it.  

Yay for Charlie sleeping well, and a 2 week countdown.  We got 2 inches of very icy snow, and it's still snowing.  

Yeah, I'm Not Driving, did.  Was a very dark, cold and wet ride.  The still failing snow made the ride even more fun.  Several not so fun accidents so far this morning.  Salt trucks are out, but icy spots due to 34 out.  Hey, at least we are above freezing now.  









 and it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, put that rib meat on a taco, and there ya go.  

Have a terrific Tuesday homies.  Drink, those tacos can make ya thirsty.



and a funny:


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

Mac that’s is a sweet deal on the AP renewal.

Lynne sorry to hear of the bad weather heading your way again. Stay safe and warm and drink lots of nice hot tea.

Yeah, Keisha on getting some good AP rates at RPH.

Schumi, safe travels to you and Tom. Enjoy your prosecco and a yummy lunch and dinner at airport hotel. Tomorrow you will be on your way to Orlando for some Florida sunshine


----------



## macraven

_I   my minions and cats in the mornings_


----------



## keishashadow

Running an hour behind.  Changed all the clocks, forgot my wristwatches.  Can’t rush a roast.

Sun shining & snow is blowing sideways.  It must be the end of the world



macraven said:


> _I received my renewal info on my ap today.
> 
> they have a special going on:_
> 
> 
> Three Extra Months of Passholder Perfection.
> 
> Your Pass is about to expire, but for a limited time when you renew, you'll get 15 months for the price of 12. Plus, take advantage of great savings with a 20%** discount for paying in full.
> There's always something new at Universal Orlando Resort™, and this year you won't want to miss the excitement. Get ready for another awesome year, jam-packed with new attractions, hotels, exclusive events, wild adventures and serious thrills.
> *Call 1-866-PASS-4-FUN (1-866-7277-4386) to renew with this offer.*
> 
> LEARN MORE
> Restrictions apply.



You’ve gotten similar deals in the past as I recall?

I’m not up to bat till middle of Oct. sure not going to hold my breath. 

You’d think it’d be fair for renewal deals to run for a full year so everyone could avail themselves of them or let others buy renewal in advance, then apply it when the time is neigh.

Too bad i don’t run the (real) world lol



tink1957 said:


> Lucky ducky mac....wish I could renew now.  My AP expires at the end of June.



Same for the mr, i think although he may be July.  I deliberately staggered all our APs for different months to give me a bit of breathing room in the budget.



Monykalyn said:


> Ack that is a good deal! dang that we can't get in on a renewal rate!
> So DH asked me today if I had heard of the roller coaster at Universal where you can choose the music as you ride it  Pretty sure he and middle rode it several times in 2015.  He also asked if I had made our Disney resort reservations yet? Guess he thinks I am a rookie?? What is worse is he was In. the. room. in January when I booked the bounce back! If he didn't have a ton of stuff going on right now I'd be seriously worried about alzheimers, as memory issues have been very bad lately. But life is wonky right now, so he gets a pass. He and the kids are really looking forward to Universal again.
> 
> Outdoor soccer starts tomorrow, and tomorrow night practice is gonna be chilly. May have to pull a Lynne and hide in the car LOL!
> 
> Yay to Charlie sleeping! Oh momma must be feeling like new!



Oooh, oooh...pick me!  Thanks to my southern friends I know the proper response to ur hubby’s actions:

Bless his heart 




Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Mac that’s is a sweet deal on the AP renewal.
> 
> Lynne sorry to hear of the bad weather heading your way again. Stay safe and warm and drink lots of nice hot tea.
> 
> Yeah, Keisha on getting some good AP rates at RPH.
> 
> Schumi, safe travels to you and Tom. Enjoy your prosecco and a yummy lunch and dinner at airport hotel. Tomorrow you will be on your way to Orlando for some Florida sunshine
> 
> View attachment 308653
> 
> 
> View attachment 308652



Never get tired of that minion on the plane meme, reminds me of the old twilight zone episode with William shatner.

I can almost convince myself i’m ‘Saving money’ haha.  



macraven said:


> _I   my minions and cats in the mornings_



I officially need new glasses, thought you wrote cash.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Running an hour behind.  Changed all the clocks, forgot my wristwatches.  Can’t rush a roast.
> 
> Sun shining & snow is blowing sideways.  It must be the end of the world
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve gotten similar deals in the past as I recall?
> 
> I’m not up to bat till middle of Oct. sure not going to hold my breath.
> 
> You’d think it’d be fair for renewal deals to run for a full year so everyone could avail themselves of them or let others buy renewal in advance, then apply it when the time is neigh.



_Nope
This is the first time ever I have been in the time frame where I could renew and get the additional 3 months added on.

After having the preferred ap since the md 1990's, finally caught a break on the pass._


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Never get tired of that minion on the plane meme, reminds me of the old twilight zone episode with William shatner.


 exactly what I thought of!  And bless his heart is fitting for DH

Pulling out wimp card and hiding in car as wind chill for soccer practice is 39 degrees...


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome to my neck of the woods soccer MonyK.  Tonight was gym with trainer.  Thankfully that is inside.  

Just chilling now.  Sun afternoon dried up quite a bit.  Wind and snow squalls    is the weather forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Welcome to my neck of the woods soccer MonyK. Tonight was gym with trainer. Thankfully that is inside.


Yes I thought  of you as I pulled out my winter coat, scarf and gloves-except you tough it out and I'm wimping out LOL! 
Gonna be warm showers and hot chocolate or tea tonight!

And to add to the grey hair collection-DH let middle kid drive to St. Louis today with him​Think youngest is gonna come to work with me tomorrow as it's only 1/2 day. He can stay home alone but he wants to come. Plus he knows I'll buy him lunch this way-beats leftovers I guess.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, ladies and gents, it is Wednesday, and hump day indeed.  Weekend cannot come fast enough, with this change in time week.  

Yes, my car tells me lots as I commute, yep, service needed (why yes, will be done on Friday) 31 out, (yeah it's cold), roads may be icy (thankfully a little sun yesterday dried the roads), high beams on and off several times (yeah, it's dark out - darn time change and clouds).  What it didn't tell me, it's also still quite windy.  Ah, I can see the horizon getting a light pink and yellow color.  Still the high is around 40, with wind chills in the 30's again.  Sigh, chance of snow squalls today and tomorrow.  Tell that ground hog that 6 more weeks of winter didn't mean more snow than we've had in months, and a 26 overnight low temperature last night.  Spring?  So ready for all to be green, and colorful.  I see my creamy white tulips up around 3 inches.  They bloom first, around the middle to end of May.  

Ha, MonyK, both my kids like to come with me, meals out are expected each time.  My gray hair started when my kids were born.  LOL  Took little one to practice parallel parking.  She's getting much better.  I took the back seat, and let her pick up a friend to go to a party the other day.  Friend said my mom doesn't let me drive anywhere.  I have let little one drive everywhere.  It's how you learn.  Friend has never been on a highway.  Um, around here, there's many, and driving at a high speed, with traffic, is something to learn sooner than later.  Older one is in full chill mode.  Nice to be on break.  Then the house gets quiet again, and more food is in the house.  LOL

With that, I need tea.  Lots of tea.  Forgot my tea bags from home, only ones I can find are not caffeinated.  I may have to get coffee at lunchtime.  






 Have a wonderful Wednesday homies!  Safe travel to Schumi and her DH today.  Hope you are enjoying that lovely Florida sun shortly.  

    Cat funny:


----------



## macraven

_All I can say Lynne is you are a brave person teaching little one to drive


With each son I did one time out with them and quit

Turned that job over to Mr Mac_


----------



## tink1957

I paid for driving lessons with both my kids....saved my sanity.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I am brave and sane?  LOL


----------



## keishashadow

Haven’t been on here all day. Has there been a collective outcry re the new parking costs for onsite guests @ WDW (exclusions for HC & DVC guests)  Perhaps that will be one less quibble the muggles bring up when playing Devil’s advocate here comparing the two parks lol.  



Lynne G said:


> Well, ladies and gents, it is Wednesday, and hump day indeed.  Weekend cannot come fast enough, with this change in time week.
> 
> Yes, my car tells me lots as I commute, yep, service needed (why yes, will be done on Friday) 31 out, (yeah it's cold), roads may be icy (thankfully a little sun yesterday dried the roads), high beams on and off several times (yeah, it's dark out - darn time change and clouds).  What it didn't tell me, it's also still quite windy.  Ah, I can see the horizon getting a light pink and yellow color.  Still the high is around 40, with wind chills in the 30's again.  Sigh, chance of snow squalls today and tomorrow.  Tell that ground hog that 6 more weeks of winter didn't mean more snow than we've had in months, and a 26 overnight low temperature last night.  Spring?  So ready for all to be green, and colorful.  I see my creamy white tulips up around 3 inches.  They bloom first, around the middle to end of May.
> 
> Ha, MonyK, both my kids like to come with me, meals out are expected each time.  My gray hair started when my kids were born.  LOL  Took little one to practice parallel parking.  She's getting much better.  I took the back seat, and let her pick up a friend to go to a party the other day.  Friend said my mom doesn't let me drive anywhere.  I have let little one drive everywhere.  It's how you learn.  Friend has never been on a highway.  Um, around here, there's many, and driving at a high speed, with traffic, is something to learn sooner than later.  Older one is in full chill mode.  Nice to be on break.  Then the house gets quiet again, and more food is in the house.  LOL
> 
> With that, I need tea.  Lots of tea.  Forgot my tea bags from home, only ones I can find are not caffeinated.  I may have to get coffee at lunchtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday homies!  Safe travel to Schumi and her DH today.  Hope you are enjoying that lovely Florida sun shortly.
> 
> Cat funny:



Good ones!  I don’t even see my crocus up yet?  Hope some varmint didn’t dig up the bulbs for dinner. 

The Mr’s TV came this afternoon thanks to FedEx.  A monster, 65 inch curved one that I hope isn’t smarter than me . Just had the other one down pat.  Learning stuff hurts when u get to my age.

Hoping it and the new credenza that has to be assembled (big surprise there, didn’t realize it when i ordered it at the showroom) fit in my existing entertainment ‘hollow’.  Really want to salvage the frame/top shelves. If not, you will surely hear me howl.

Not only was i not a fan of teaching spawn to drive, I still make a point finanging to sit in back seat when they are hauling me somewhere.  That way i don’t find myself applying the break


----------



## macraven

_ Big party Sunday night to watch walking dead at Keisha house

Walking dead starts at 9

Bring beer and popcorn and watch the show on her new huge screen tv


Door charge to be determined by Keisha _


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Nope
> This is the first time ever I have been in the time frame where I could renew and get the additional 3 months added on.
> 
> After having the preferred ap since the md 1990's, finally caught a break on the pass._


I never got a reminder about my AP expiring.  Wasn't planning to anyway.

I'm pretty disappointed with customer service right now.  The day after I completed my reservation I received an email saying "Complete your reservation and receive $10 food and beverage credit."  Click on it but it just went to the Loews website.  Probably because I had already completed it.  But I figured I was eligible so I called CS.  The guy I spoke to had no idea what I was talking about but promised someone would call me right back with an answer.  That was a week ago.  Since then I have forwarded the email to them twice asking for an explanation.  I haven't received so much as an acknowledgement.  Not the kind of service I have come to expect.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well DS came with me-was really good. The old folks at the Assisted Living where I was today made a fuss over him. Plus the therapy dog was there today. AND they finally converted to (mostly) computer charting -instead of the written notes I had to do last visit-so I was done super early! We celebrated by going out for ice cream on way home! 


keishashadow said:


> Haven’t been on here all day. Has there been a collective outcry re the new parking costs for onsite guests @ WDW (exclusions for HC & DVC guests) Perhaps that will be one less quibble the muggles bring up when playing Devil’s advocate here comparing the two parks lol.


 yep I am PO'd! Shouldn't affect my June reservation but this will be the last. DH has been pushing for AP to Universal anyway. Plenty of offsite place without any fees, and breakfast as well!  Yeah and don't get me started on the "smart tv's", and the remote and sequencing of buttons to push to watch simple tv...

And for the big news...that will affect our June trip. DH recently found out he has a 28 year old daughter from a very short lived College fling. The girls mom thought the guy she dated after DH was the dad (who apparently took off when the pregnancy was known). Her mom married another guy later (who adopted this girl). Anyway-this girl (woman) is a PhD level researcher, and apparently after doing DNA tests for research, got "near matches" with ancestry. Short version-he has now told family, and our kids. Both my girls are quite excited and have been talking with their "new" sister, DS is kinda "eh". She is a fellow at Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville FL, married with a 3 year old son-so...DH is also a grandpa. We are now going to spend a few days on that side of Florida and beach to be able to meet them in person.  I have also been in touch with her. She is a remarkable person already-but clearly the smart genes in all the girls must come from DH LOL! 

I let middle kid drive a bit today too...yeah not ready for this part yet...


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, now that is news

Set more plates at the table for Christmas next year !

Congrats on having another daughter !




Squirlz, I always have to call to find out my renewal date
Just know it is sometime in March 
Never for renewal notice until I saw the uo email for special 15 month renewal _


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Squirlz, I was playing on the hotel website to see if I really wanted to pull the trigger on October.  So far, with those prices, no.  But then I got that 10 percent email too.  Sent me to a stay I was looking at for Miami last year.  Clearly they don't care.  I have had my AP for several years, I vaguely remember getting snail mail asking me to renew last year.  I have always called to renew.  I remember my expiration date though, I had got it on my birthday.  

MonyK, Disney charging for parking may very well put me off site.  I like to drive to all the parks except MK.  While Shades also charges for parking, their fee is much less, as are their room charges.  I always thought parking costs were part of the cost, as are the bus costs, of the room.   I doubt they will reduce any of the room cost, and people will still bring their overnight cars.  More money in fees does not sit well with me.  I guess they figure Universal does it too, though Universal does not own its parking lots.  I bet the car care center and limo/taxi services may see more business, and I wonder how much it will effect the airport car rental.  It also makes it costly for the area locals, or those who choose to drive to save.

MonyK, wow, that is good news.  So nice you will get a chance to see her while in Florida. 

Keisha, that is a big TV.  Yeah, I am not good with those remote for those fancy TVs.  I usually ask the kids, they are quick to learn them.  Yeah, tulips and daffodils are the only 2 bulbs that have survived.  Critters have ate all my other bulbs, and I had some really pretty ones too.  

And man, I hope that was not a black cat that I almost hit this morning.  Out of the corner of my eye, I see something long and black, or maybe not totally black, run across the street in front of me.  While it was very dark (thank you clouds), there was not much traffic in that part of town, so I swerved, and did not hit it.  Sigh, almost as bad as the car without its lights on, that got blinked at several times, but did not put on its lights.  When so dark, even the blue car it was, was hard to see.      

Sick bay alert.  Both kids have launched their lunches.  3:30am yesterday, little one told me she threw up in the bathroom. 5 am today, older one told me he threw up in his bed.  Sigh, early morning clean ups.  Good thing older one is not going to school today.  He can put his bedding in the dryer.  DH did not feel well Monday, so am crossing fingers and toes, and washing my hands much more, so I don't get whatever they got.  I think at least it was a 24 hour bug.  Little one did go to school yesterday, and did not bring up anything else yesterday.  She fell asleep around 4pm and woke up around 10:30pm, to eat dinner.  No matter, there was dinner left over, as I knew DH would be hungry when he came home last night, as he also went to bed early Monday night, and came home so late yesterday, he went straight to bed.   

Schumi is probably enjoying her stay and the Sunshine, so wishing them beautiful weather and fun in the parks.  

With that, time for tea.  And a Thursday reminder.






  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with a cat funny to end:





 -  think that may have been one of Mac's cats, after getting her up for a morning snack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Metro West

Would love to be taken back to the 70s!


----------



## macraven

Lynne how did you get my orange kitty to hold for that picture?
Hope the kids stop puking and get better real fast
Ditto for Mr Lynne

Birthday date??
Is it the 23?

Hi metro!


----------



## Lynne G

No 21, Mac.  Good Morning!

Yeah, I thought of Luna with that picture.  

Morning Metro!

Hey, Robo, Tink, MonyK, Squirlz, 

Wonder if TinyD is still having fun.


----------



## Metro West

Morning Lynne...just another typical Thursday here.


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the kitty memes! 
Heard a racket this morning waiting for coffee to finish brewing-hundreds of birds in trees out front all squawking at each other-it was loud! Window-doors open today-70+ degrees, sunny.
1/2 day work with meeting. Going to cook dinner, then soccer practice.
Yeah hope it wasn't the black cat that crossed you and put the puking curse on. One of my managers grandkid is in the hospital with some (suspected) viral virus-vomiting, fever - been going on for days.


Lynne G said:


> Disney charging for parking may very well put me off site


With our timeshare/AP's-no need for onsite anymore. Will keep the June reservation for now as the fees won't be in effect, but contemplating calling and shortening anyway. Problem is was booked as bounceback, so prob not get the same rate. If it would have affected us, then it would have been cancelled and we'd be spending the week at the beach instead of few days.

Went out to garden to see how bad the beds were-really not too bad-the chickens have been doing their job and scratching them up. Did find the garden snake all curled up along one side of one bed. Since the chickens followed me out had to poke him a few times to get him to wake up and move along. Didn't want my chickens bit, nor did I want the snake eaten by them (which is more likely-the chickens are vicious defenders of their territory).

Think I am gonna go hang on the deck for awhile...


----------



## keishashadow

Spent day with middle DS, up to see my mom for half the day.  Some shopping & quite possibly the best white pizza i’ve eaten. Nice promo at primanti’s, you spend $5 there during week & get one of those foot long fried fish sammies w/fries if you upload receipt on their app during lent. One bright spot, is i’m becoming a lady who lunches with my DS while he’s off work.  

Carol having fun in what i hope is not too hot, hot sun!

Monyk - Which came first, the chicken(s) or the snake?  Think the snake has dibs, garden of eden & all lol. Those are some brave chickies

Congratulations I guess on new stepdaughter.  Nice to hear family is embracing her.  They say u never know what might pop up in a DNA test.  I’m a cynic, first thing I thought of was wondering if a person could come looking for back child support.  Been there, done that.

Lynne - don’t blink or breathe for that matter among your sickie chickies!  Teens can act worse than tots when sick.  I’m getting impression of cat totem pole lol

Todd - for some reason I didn’t thing you were alive in the 70’s...or do you mean temperature? Haha. Regardless disco era way over-rated.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, it is Friday.  A very gray and cool day.  Wet again as well. Though rain, but still a cold rain.  Yesterday had some rain that included some snow.  Just made everything wet, as above freezing when it fell.

Older one is sound asleep and now chasing little one for school.  Complaint Department open.


----------



## schumigirl

Morning everyone.......

Quick drive by before I get up and start the day......

3rd American trip of 7 in 16 months begins........

Having an absolute blast so far........flight was excellent, although very bumpy! Although I slept through a lot of it......apparently.........

RPR again, is just fabulous! Welcomed like family and so many staff giving us hugs as we checked made the man next to us ask if we were employees or someone.........nope, just made to feel so welcome, we do know so many people here and have done for a number of years......it is the best feeling in the world checking in here. Got our favourite room as usual! 

Parks are busy!!! Oh my goodness we are glad of EP......no way would we stand and wait in these queues.......did manage to brighten someone’s day yesterday that was in the Minion regular line though.......saved them an hours wait! Gotta pay it forward! 

Mardi Gras is fun! Enjoyed the parade and boy can I stretch for beads!!! 

Seems I am pretty competitive after all .......and then enjoyed a few cocktails........glad we took a hoodie with us last night.......was a bit cooler than we’re used to........but it has to warm up a lot today, temperatures look so good for rest of our trip! 

Haven’t seen the new Potter light show yet........may do that next week.........today is IOA, talk to Kyle on Skype late afternoon then The Palm for dinner.........oh and call my mum as it’s her birthday today......... 83 today and still wants to travel to NY again this year.........she’s fabulous! 

Time for shower then breakfast........then Dr Doom and Hulk awaits..........

Have a great Friday (it is Friday????) I’m easily confused...........

Just loving this again!!! 


PS........email hit and miss again!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Lynne, Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Monyk, Squirlz 





Schumi glad to hear you and Tom made it safely to your favorite place. Yes, they are generous with the beads at the Mardi Gras parade, glad to hear you got into the bead catching sport.....LOL.

Has been cool here in Florida for past few nights, but warms up nice during the day. The weather is supposed to be warmer starting today......although it was 46 in Vero this morning.........thinking this is supposed to be the last of the really cool mornings.

Have a great day today in the Florida sunshine 

 


Monykalyn that would be both a shocker and surprise to find out you and hubby have a daughter, son in law and grand baby. Your family grew by three. So nice she has reached out to you and you are going to spend some time with her in June. We all need to know where we come from. Hope your meeting is a good one 

Lynne I love the Yoda dog picture.


----------



## macraven

Morning Lynne, Schumi, Robo and homies 

Almost weekend


----------



## macraven

_Opened house windows as temps rose late morning 

But temps will drop tonight 


Get ready for the weekend homies!!_


----------



## schumigirl

It is hot here now..........

And busy!!! But with EP.........no issues........

Sitting in Club Lounge...........enjoying a cold white wine........Palm at HRH tonight........looking forward to a good steak.........

Have a great Friday evening..........


----------



## keishashadow

Hi carole - glad to here you’re getting the royal. Welcome again!  I can only imagine that steak...nom.  Just back from grabbing a fried fish sammie with DS.  Tastes better when it’s free 



macraven said:


> _ Big party Sunday night to watch walking dead at Keisha house
> 
> Walking dead starts at 9
> 
> Bring beer and popcorn and watch the show on her new huge screen tv
> 
> 
> Door charge to be determined by Keisha _



Bring your own mug & we’ll chug.  I haven’t cracked my case of Corona from Xmas yet.  Need to spring for a lemon or two!  Expensive as gold lately lol

I forgot Sunday is another gymnastics event, only 1-1/2 hrs away.  Will be home in plenty of time to catch the show.

You know how it goes, mom buys dinner afterward.  I can’t believe they are asking for Ponderosa  I didn’t even know they still were in operation, yuck.  Ones in our area back in the day were truly horrible. 



macraven said:


> _Opened house windows as temps rose late morning
> 
> But temps will drop tonight
> 
> 
> Get ready for the weekend homies!!_



Define “drop” haha


----------



## macraven

_Ponderosa was a place we would take the boys when they were young.
If they only wanted to eat corn and ice cream there, not an issue.
all the same price for the kids when they were 9 and under.

They went belly up many many years ago in the town where we lived.
Health department was always closing them due to unsanitary conditions._


----------



## Lynne G

YAY!  A Schumi reporting.  Sounds like you are rightfully in the relax mode.  Hope you have a great time at RPR.

Yeah, Ponderosa went out years ago here, also for poor hygiene findings.  I thought all were gone years ago.  Eh, you would think there would be a better steak place for mom to foot the bill.

Little one was mad I would not let her go over friend house after school and stay over.  Well, she came home steamy, but next thing ya know, sound asleep.  Woke up about 1/2 hour ago, and admitted she still not feeling right.  Yeah, tossing up several times dehydrates and strains ya.  Older one slept until 10:30am.  He asked me why I did not wake him to go with me to the car dealer.  I said that your body needed that rest.  I took him out to a late brunch/breakfast and then he did some shopping with me.  He also layed down this afternoon, and did not want dinner.  At least I have not heard any clean up needed today.  After washing his comforter, we got a new one.  I am not angry to toss the old one, as it was far from new, and he had his use of it for years.  I know he was sick, as he said the new comforter kept him warm.  He is my warm kid, and rarely uses even a light blanket.  

Quiet night, and I had little one go out for coffee.  Happy that there is no reason to get moving early tomorrow morning.  

Oh, little one mentioned it is the last half of March and it is so cold.  Yeah, and another Nor’easter is to give us another round of snow on Tuesday.  ️ Sigh, seems we will have no Spring.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Tink, Monyk 

 

Lynne hope your son and daughter feel better soon.

Was going to go to Farmers Market this morning but, decided not to. Will be lazy for awhile.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

So, The Hulk & a Minion go into a bar...

Need to start the corned beef/cabbage/taters.  Mr won’t touch the stuff, he may sent to McDs.  Soda bread supposed to be made but my eggs expired on Tuesday.  No idea how long they are safe to eat. 

Monyk - inquiring minds need to know for future reference.  Just regular eggs from grocery store.

Yes, Ponderosa was ‘da bomb’ when it first opened here, probably 30 years ago.  It’s up in farm country’s ‘city’, hope to be pleasantly surprised.  Don’t think the health dept hit our local one up on violations but I do recall the buffet was far worse than an Orlando Chinese buffet hehe.  

Ci-Ci’s is another one that started out strong out of the gate here.  Good place to take starvin boys for $6. It went downhill really fast too, most gone here too.  

Family collectively boo-hoo’d to read yesterday that K&W cafeteria in Myrtle Beach is closing.  Good, solid, cheap food, would always hit it up several times each visit and not break the bank. Like that sort of set up, we have nothing like it up north.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha put water in a deep bowl

Put eggs in the bowl and make sure they are covered


Any egg that floats to the top is bad so pitch it

That is how I know an egg is bad

I use expired eggs all the time as long as they don’t float to the top of the bowl when I test them

Parents and us kids used to raise chickens _


----------



## macraven

Ci ci

I went to the one near UO about 6 years back

Cheap but a one and done for me


----------



## macraven

_Good morning Robo and Keisha and homies!_


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, kids feeling better, and I was not high enough on the totem pole.  So far, been pretty good at reaching the toilet. Cat jump momma to the bathroom.  Yeah, older one, it makes ya feel like ick.   

Morning Robo, Mac and Keisha.  

And we are to see Black Panther later today.  Here is hoping the smells do not set me off.

Enjoy your Saturday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Not good that Lynne is now connected to the porcelain queen today

Feel better real soon homie_


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning all!


keishashadow said:


> Need to start the corned beef/cabbage/taters. Mr won’t touch the stuff, he may sent to McDs. Soda bread supposed to be made but my eggs expired on Tuesday. No idea how long they are safe to eat.


yeah what Mac said-good way to check. Eggs will usually last a few months in the fridge. Mine last a long time as I refrigerate and don't wash them so the protective coating on the eggs stays intact. But I have 2 1/2 dozen in fridge now, and I have been eating a quick micro scrambled egg with salsa in mornings all week. But happy 3 of 4 hens are laying again.

Oldest came home for spring break yesterday-and we are off to St louis tomorrow afternoon - staying the night near airport as 7:30 am flight!
DH handed me a wad of cash for our trip yesterday! Trying to not make ADR's LOL! But whatever I don't use will go to June trip. Still contemplating shortening that onsite stay and extending the beach trip. emailed customer service my displeasure on parking fees, they tried to call at work yesterday, but couldn't talk, so they sent an email with number to call back. 

Also got an email for universal tickets for a great price for 5 days-promotional ticket, so I need to call and find out if they are upgradable to annual pass if we want. I don't think the promo price are eligible for upgrade?

So much to do today and I need to stop procrastinating!
Happy Saturday and St Pat's day!


----------



## Robo56

Lynne hope you feel better soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ah, kids feeling better, and I was not high enough on the totem pole.  So far, been pretty good at reaching the toilet. Cat jump momma to the bathroom.  Yeah, older one, it makes ya feel like ick.
> 
> Morning Robo, Mac and Keisha.
> 
> And we are to see Black Panther later today.  Here is hoping the smells do not set me off.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday homies.



Popcorn smell pretty strong on a good day, hope u hung tuff.  Did u like the movie?



Monykalyn said:


> Morning all!
> 
> yeah what Mac said-good way to check. Eggs will usually last a few months in the fridge. Mine last a long time as I refrigerate and don't wash them so the protective coating on the eggs stays intact. But I have 2 1/2 dozen in fridge now, and I have been eating a quick micro scrambled egg with salsa in mornings all week. But happy 3 of 4 hens are laying again.
> 
> Oldest came home for spring break yesterday-and we are off to St louis tomorrow afternoon - staying the night near airport as 7:30 am flight!
> DH handed me a wad of cash for our trip yesterday! Trying to not make ADR's LOL! But whatever I don't use will go to June trip. Still contemplating shortening that onsite stay and extending the beach trip. emailed customer service my displeasure on parking fees, they tried to call at work yesterday, but couldn't talk, so they sent an email with number to call back.
> 
> Also got an email for universal tickets for a great price for 5 days-promotional ticket, so I need to call and find out if they are upgradable to annual pass if we want. I don't think the promo price are eligible for upgrade?
> 
> So much to do today and I need to stop procrastinating!
> Happy Saturday and St Pat's day!



I’m taking notes on eggs.  Bought brown ones for the first time today as they were substantially cheaper @ WM.  I could be tripping but swear the shell was thicker when i cracked one.

Nothing like the mr forking over the green .

Think i got that email too, $45 a day i think? If you find out re upgrade please share...also re the parking issue @ WDW, good luck there.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I did like the movie Keisha.  Was a tad too long for me.  Kids had popcorn and drinks.  I went to my seat and tried to not feel sick.  We did a target run on the way home.  Little one could not drive fast enough.  Made the kids bring in the stuff and I was first to the bathroom.  Let’s just say, yuck.   Was running a fever, so took some drugs and fell asleep.  Apparently, kids bought Chinese for dinner.  Just woke up, piece of toast and sipping water.  Not sure I have broke my fever.  Or else I did, and are hot again, but can’t seem to get warm.   More drugs.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_Hope you feel better real soon Lynne

Being sick is no fun on the weekends 

(Next time if you get sick, make it on the work days )_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I agree Mac.  Secretly hoping winter mess on Tuesday, to get a day off.  We will see.  Some are saying more snow, some are saying a mix, some say just rain, and some say will be far enough out to sea to not effect us.  I should be a weather person.


----------



## Lynne G

At least not feeling so sick.  May try to make eggs and taters.  Yep, easy Sunday, with birthday celebrations for dinner.  We are a little behind, as birthdays we are celebrating were in January and February.  Oh well, will nice to see all.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you DO feel better today
_


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne sounds like flu to me vs a bug. Hang in there!  

Good sunday allI see sunshine, a rarity here.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Lynne...hope you're feeling better soon 

Awesome day today with highs in the 70s but we will pay for it tomorrow with bad storms predicted.

I'm working on day 5 of 7 in a row ...good thing is I only work half of a day so I can go home and watch wd tonight 

Hope Carole is having a great day in the parks today...wish we were all there enjoying it with her.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Lynne...hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> Awesome day today with highs in the 70s but we will pay for it tomorrow with bad storms predicted.
> 
> I'm working on day 5 of 7 in a row ...good thing is I only work half of a day so I can go home and watch wd tonight
> 
> Hope Carole is having a great day in the parks today...wish we were all there enjoying it with her.
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies



Hey Vicki.......hope your day went quick and you’re home with your feet up now.......

Having a blast!! Parks are so busy........I can’t imagine not having EP right now........

We walked into Kong EP and walked straight back out........it was backed up to almost the entrance......we can do it another day.......

I think I have the invisibility cloak on at times though.......said excuse me to a lady as she was blocking the path.....she turned and looked straight through me and didn’t budge........I said very loudly wow I must be skinny to be almost invisible........rude! She then looked embarrassed said oh I didn’t see you........I looked her in the eye and told her she was the first person to ever say that to me!!! I’m not small!!!

Apart from that having the best time........it is baking hot today again......85f.......poor Kyle has snow at home......did the parks this morning, some lunch out and then some shopping......and back to parks tonight for Potter light show and Doom and Hulk in the dark! 

Time for wine in Club Lounge..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a lovely time so far Schumi.

Keisha, no, very glad I did not have the flu.  Just a nasty internal bug that lasted a day.  But it was awful, I have to admit.  Hoping no round two, and not a cold either.  Seems DH is congested, and said he is not feeling well.  

We had a nice Sunday, enjoyed family dinner and birthday treats.

With that, 
 

And remember:


----------



## macraven

_I liked walking dead tonight 

Some slow spots but the show moved forward and picked up for me_


----------



## Lynne G

Well, 





 homies.  Monday it is, and tired.  Ever seem to have not so good dreams you remember?  Did not help DH was up at 3am then 3:30 am and 4am, the last he finally got up and left just before 5.  Next thing ya know, it's 5:52am, and I gotta move fast.  Had to, it was 28 out.  Yeah, car, I know roads may be icy.  Oh not today, we are dry, but if you say it tomorrow and Wednesday, yes will be. Per our weather girl today, the next 2 days' commutes will be dicey.  I know, another Nor-easter arrives in the wee hours tomorrow, and since it's really 2 consecutive storms, it's a 2 day one.  Around 4 inches of slushy snow, with rain and sleet at times as well.  

Oh, and apparently, we're not done with that stomach bug, little one was up with DH, tossing her cookies.  Sigh, more cleaning needed.  Older one is helping.  Thankfully.  

And yay!  Tomorrow is Spring.  Nothing like a winter storm to welcome it.  

But, not complaining now, the sun is up, will be close to 50 this afternoon. 

(I know, then all crap hits) LOL

Have a merry Monday.  May your coffee, tea, or drink of choice be mighty good.


----------



## macraven

_Stay safe Lynne!

Hope you survive the day
Sucks to be tired and under the weather and have to go to work 

No fun little one still sick
Wish she feels better soon

Our weather is not going to be our best today 
I’m looking at severe storms 

Cute kitties_


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels today Monyk!

Hope you fly out before the rain begins in Orlando 

Hope you have a great birthday celebration tomorrow at the parks  _


----------



## keishashadow

Quite the colorful weather map for tomorrow.  Hoping we once again just get dinged.  Mac looks like tons of rain your way, yuck.

Carole - IDK you’ve gotten pretty svelte. You are hitting the spring break crowd ‘fer sure.  How many more nights for you to have fun?


macraven said:


> _I liked walking dead tonight
> 
> Some slow spots but the show moved forward and picked up for me_



I was thrilled, finally, it picked up!  It cracked my top five episodes woot! Going to rewatch it again, a rarity for me.

Monky safe travels


----------



## macraven

_Keisha I have watched last nights episode 3 times now

It gets better each viewing 


Yea we will be slammed in a bit with the storms 
Had one go thru minutes ago and the worst is yet to come
Later this evening that will happen

I’m watching weather channel and see the tornado watch now in Alabama 
Once it leaves there, I’m in the path

No basement to go to so figure bathroom would help for protection if tornados hit here

My area had their last tornado touch down in 2012
Destroyed our restaurant alley and a school

I can handle storms and flooding but not tornadoes 

Since we switched from dish, I’ll have tv no matter what the weather is

Count me lucky!_


----------



## Lynne G

No tornado for you, I hope.  Lucky Mac counted.  I may not be as lucky.  Tomorrow, weather guy said would be the appetizer, with 2 or so inches of snow, then the entree on Wednesday, with 4 to 12 inches (yeah some disagreement with forecasters); but an all day snow day.  I am hoping early leave tomorrow and a no go on Wednesday.  Hello storm number 4, bringing snow this month of March.  No lamb so far as we near the end of the month.  Sigh.  Lion came at the beginning of the month.

Quiet Monday night.  Chicken, mashed and corn.  Easy dinner, as only one very hungry was older one.  

Hope MonyK had safe, good weather travel.  Have fun with the Spring Break crowds.

Nice to hear Schumi doing well, enjoying the Darkside.

Keisha, trade weather with ya.  I hope these 2 storms go further out to sea than predicted.  Ding me, please. LOL


I am like this guy, it’s is Monday night, and cool inside.

 

Relax, and have a good night homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I saw on the weather channel you are going for #4 snowstorm 

Hang in there
You’ll probably have a lovely spring to make up for the lousy winter


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

We are getting storm #4 as well.  Some channels say 2-4, 3-6 and 8-11.  So who knows....but it all spells out one thing....S-N-O-W 

Lynne where are you located?

Charlie just turned two months!  His pediatrician put him on mylanta because he is spitting up a bit much.  And now of course he has a cold       Then the pediatrician calls this morning saying there was a problem with Lucas’s blood test....they didn’t take enough.  So the poor thing had to get stuck again this morning 

Ugh...get me to FL!


----------



## schumigirl

Massive downpour tonight just before the parade was due to start........real heavy downpour! 

We got drenched making it back home to dry off.........

Another fabulous day........went to 4Rivers in Winter Park for lunch and DH had the huge Brontosaurus Rib.........massive! Nice though.........

Time for early night.....we are shattered.........

Hope everyone’s good......need to catch up on posts sometime.........


----------



## Lynne G

I think I am just north of you Kfish, Philly family.  Aw, poor Charlie.  My little one was born with severe jaundice, and I had to take blood from her heal every couple of days for the first 3 weeks of her life.  Thankfully, she got her kidneys working fully, which was amazing, as the doctors said she had a less than 10 percent chance to be such.  I hope the blood test  shows Charlie is a healthy kid.  

Yeah, now saying 4 to 8 inches; but they may adjust more tomorrow.  Yep, the S word,     (snow). 

Ack, caught in the downpour Schumi.  Sorry a rain out for the parade, but lunch sounded lush, very lush, and yum.  Hope the rain holds off for you the rest of your stay.

Night all.


----------



## macraven

_Kfish do miss seeing you at the 2:00
Am feedings

Charlie is two months old ?
That time has gone fast for me but probably slow for you

Hope the next blood test turn out acceptable 

Schumi, I take that as you did not get to catch beads tonight 
I know you and Tom are still having fun

Go for the purple beads next night the parade is on

Lynne, as much as I hate snow and cold weather, I would gladly change places with you as tornadoes I do not like

Saw you are going on #4 for snow storms 
Ugh !_


----------



## Lynne G

Tornadoes are scary, very scary Mac.  I feel for ya, but right now, I'd done with cold and snow.  It's a high of 36 today, and 34 to 35 tomorrow.  And yep Mac, round 4 today and tomorrow, this one's a 2 puncher.  Today, saying freezing rain this afternoon, before mixing and then giving 2 to 4 inches of snow by later in the evening.  Um, I may be a lunchtime commuter.  Dry, with a medium pink cloudy horizon at sunrise a bit earlier.  You can feel the low pressure arriving, and feels like a storm is on its way.  Most predictions for tomorrow's snow is around 8 inches, maybe more, and less maybe around 4 to 6.  Sigh, are we done yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







.  HeHe, but 

homies:     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, wake up it's the Vernal Equinox, Spring is here.  Yeah, and snow too.  

But, Tuesday it is as well, so:






  and remember  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with that, it is time for tea.  Have a taco or two and a totally good Tuesday all!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne, Mac, Tink, Schumi, Keisha, kstar, monyk ​


Lynne a big happy birthday to all in your home



Hope you and your family start to feel better soon.



We had a record high here yesterday for this time of year it was 89 degrees. It’s overcast this morning. We might be getting some of the rain from up North It seems.


Hang in there Tink your day off is coming.


Kstar hope baby Charlie’s tummy settles down.


Schumi glad to hear you are having a great time at the parks.


Mac take cover if the tornados head your way. Hope they don’t form.


Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_Yikes Lynne...you are due a break from the snow

Maybe someday you’ll relocate from the winter wonderland 

Hang in there 
No happy spring today for youse _


----------



## macraven

_
 MonyK have a great day!_


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, hope you are celebrating it in the parks.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope your coffee is hot.  And wow, heat wave for ya?  89 degrees?  Sounds like summer to me.  And thanks for the well wishes.  Seems our tummy issues are not completely over, as yesterday, little one came home from school early not feeling well.  It's that time of year, when all are still close together.  At least it seems to only last a day.  And thanks for the birthday wishes, our birthday cake had 4 names on it.  We enjoyed celebrating.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Quite the colorful weather map for tomorrow.  Hoping we once again just get dinged.  Mac looks like tons of rain your way, yuck.
> 
> Carole - IDK you’ve gotten pretty svelte. You are hitting the spring break crowd ‘fer sure.  How many more nights for you to have fun?
> 
> 
> I was thrilled, finally, it picked up!  It cracked my top five episodes woot! Going to rewatch it again, a rarity for me.
> 
> Monky safe travels



Thanks Janet........ yep, it’s busy but not as bad as we thought it was going to be........today was not as crowded.........we leave Saturday.........although thought Tom was going to extend it last night as we are not ready to leave........10 nights just isn’t enough!!



It’s so windy here today........had excellent morning in park, getting humid though.......

Pool has been cleared and Bula Bar tables and chairs are being put safely away........think we’re expecting some high winds later.........thunder has arrived and skies are black!!

So, dinner will be onsite somewhere tonight..........


Happy Birthday MonyK...........

Have a great Tuesday...........


----------



## schumigirl

Sitting in Club Lounge watching the most amazing downpour along with thunder and lightning........can barely see Sapphire Falls out of the window. 

Pretty spectacular watching from inside...........would be dreadful if you were out in it though........


----------



## macraven

_I agree Schumi.
Hate having wet hair in the parks..._


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, soaking wet hair suits no one..........

It’s so eerie......it’s actually pitch black outside! 

Lightning is fabulous to watch though.......I feel so sad for several families we met this morning in the parks......they had one day to try and do as much as they can......this is dreadful for them. Fine for us of course that can come back and do what we fancy when we fancy...........such a shame.


----------



## macraven

_I always stay a decent amount of time so I can take my time and do the parks, hotels and city walk places.

Also, in case of bad weather hitting, I don't miss out on covering everything I want to do.
I stay at the hotel and wait out the weather if it is storming.


Twice I was  there when storms hit and lost a couple of days for the parks.
Year before last when the hurricane happened, parks closed down at 5:00 and stayed close the next day also.

Felt sorry for the peeps that had one day only plans for the darkside as they lost out._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I always stay a decent amount of time so I can take my time and do the parks, hotels and city walk places.
> 
> Also, in case of bad weather hitting, I don't miss out on covering everything I want to do.
> I stay at the hotel and wait out the weather if it is storming.
> 
> 
> Twice I was  there when storms hit and lost a couple of days for the parks.
> Year before last when the hurricane happened, parks closed down at 5:00 and stayed close the next day also.
> 
> Felt sorry for the peeps that had one day only plans for the darkside as they lost out._



Yep, we’re the same as you......done the rides so many times and have plenty of time do them again, so it’s not an issue.........

Club lounge is very pleasant right now!


----------



## Lynne G

Hunkered down.  First snow shower this morning, then almost pea sized hail around lunchtime, then freezing rain most of the afternoon, now a large snowflake and freezing rain mix.  Tonight, just snow starts.  Saying the bullseye ring of 2 plus inches of snow an hour, may lie right over us, hence 12 or more inches of snow may happen.  Joy.

No word on what will be closed tomorrow, but I suspect most will be closed.  Looking forward to sleeping in, making a good breakfast, and watching the snow fall.

Eh, I go to work with wet hair, but being soaked from rain is not my idea of fun.  I hope the weather improves for both Mac and Schumi.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all- quick check in- waiting for last of rain to stop before heading back out.  Been really lucky so far on rain- nothing for us yesterday: think we zig when the rain zagged.  Have hit a couple pockets of rain today- did mission space and then played games after waiting it out. DD and her roommate then headed to MK while I went back to resort to dry out and shower. Rain about done for night. Now trying to decide Epcot for festival booths or other park - Epcot sooo pretty with all the gardens. 

Hit Disney springs , then boat to PO French quarter (picked up beignets), then Epcot (for my ap magnet and wristbands for Simple Plan concert) then went to Studios for star Tours x 2 and ToT (park was empty-really empty-at 8pm. Everyone was in Fantasmic apparently) then to MK for a couple rides on peoplemover and Buzz. Feet hurt but good today, 

Only have a couple more food kiosks to hit before we have sampled something at them all!


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a great birthday monyk and I'm a bit late but wanted to wish you 

I booked our 1 night at Pop for September after our week at the darkside for HHN.  Still debating the 2 day tickets since we're going with a newbie who hasn't been to WDW.  We will probably do Epcot for Food & Wine and AK for Pandora.  There is a halloween party on that night but I  think that would be a bit much to pack into 2 days at the end of our trip.  Oh well, it's a long time to make a decision 

Lynne...hang in there spring is here and hopefully warm weather is just around the corner for you 

Carole...I love watching a good storm when I'm safely inside.  Thankfully, the bad storms bypassed us last night.

Have a great night, sweet dreams everyone 

Oh and where is Chuckers?


----------



## macraven

_We need to have the search party sent out to find chuckers_


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

I hope all those in the path of this storm are staying safe!  Our numbers here on Long Island have only been going up.  Depending on which channel you watch we could be 6-10 or all the way up to 14” or so...

Charlie’s tummy seems to be settling a bit.  Hopefully we won’t need to use the mylanta forever.  

One week until we head down to FL!  Thank goodness we weren’t leaving today 

Stay safe everyone and hopefully no one will lose power!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, what an off day tomorrow does! News on.  It will be back on at 4 am tomorrow.  I hope to be sleeping then.

Yeah with 40 to 50 mph and weighty snow,  hoping no power out.

Stay safe Kfish.  Glad to hear Charlie is not having as much tummy issues and hope as he gets older will not need drug help.


----------



## Lynne G

Trying to convince the kids to knock off the electronics.


----------



## macraven

Lynne still awake??

She’s not a night owl 





Wait..... her kids woke her up


----------



## Lynne G

Went to bed after the late shows.  Kümmel and Fallon both bored me, so off to bed I went.  Kids followed me and went to bed too.  DH had gone to bed at 7 last night.  He did not feel well.  As such, he left at 7 this morning to see what was going on in town.  Yeah, nothing. LOL

Very gray, and trying to convince the kids to shovel this slusky, icy snow from yesterday.  The snow bomb of low weather systems will explode over us later this afternoon.  Then our snow totals will climb fast.  It is freezing rain now.  Time to bundle up.

Oh yeah, and do not forget, hump day indeed today.



I found the camel. 

Enjoy this windy, wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

The lightening, thunder, wind and rain reached us yesterday evening at about 7 pm.  Was a pretty big storm.

 Happy Birthday Monyk

 



tink1957 said:


> I booked our 1 night at Pop for September after our week at the darkside for HHN. Still debating the 2 day tickets since we're going with a newbie who hasn't been to WDW. We will probably do Epcot for Food & Wine and AK for Pandora. There is a halloween party on that night but I think t



Yeah, Tink on vacation arrangements. Always fun to have a trip to look forward to 




macraven said:


> We need to have the search party sent out to find chuckers



And Tinyd





Hang in there Lynne and all those in the path of the snow.


----------



## macraven

_Robo,   the minions


Hope all are doing fine _


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey homies!  Just wanted to pop in for a moment.  Hope everyone is have a good day.  Sun is shining here in O-town today, but there's a very cool breeze and temp of 68 right now.

For those who don't know, I used to be on the boards a lot more when we lived in Nashville and were planning vacations here.  But since we moved to Orlando, I just don't post as much.  Still lurk quite a bit though.  Creepy, I know    But I will try to come play more often!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Too, nice to see ya.  Bet your weather is better, even when you were back in Tenn.  though tornado weather is no fun either.  

Just helped the kids remove around 7 inches of snow, but since it is still snowing, the weather news (on all day, grr, as only time I get to see daytime weekday tv) are saying another 7 or 8 by 11 tonight, when it is outta here.  Ugh, and wet, heavy, icy snow.  Even with a hat, my head is soaked.  Time for a hot shower.  

Later homies.  Stay warm.  We are going below, at, and slightly above freezing all day.  And that wind.  Not going anywhere today.


----------



## macraven

_Big welcome back home Nashville trio!
You have been missed and thought of


I bet you still are happy you made the move to Orlando
How long has it been since you relocated?

Do you ever miss Nashville?

When we decided to move south we thought it would be Tn but ended up in Georgia 

So nice not to have snow 

Be sure to drop in here anytime 

Once a homie, always a homie

_


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!  Took a while for this storm to get moving but it seems to be here in full force now.  They had closed the schools today...which was a mistake because it didn’t arrive til late.  But the weather people made this storm come sooner than it actually did.  We’ll see what happens tomorrow.

Just looking forward to this time next week and being in the


----------



## macraven

_Hi Kfish!

Lucky you going back to the motherland next week 

You flying or driving this time?

Hope you have fantastic weather in Orlando 

I know you won’t see snow down there_


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 







Coffee cup in hand .

Need to get moving to the store this morning. I need to pick up some spirits for cocktails this evening.  We are hosting some neighbors for card games. 

Also going out to lunch today with a really fun older couple down the blocK. We are going to a good Chinese restaurant that everyone likes.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_Always nice to see minions and Robo in the morning

Have a fun evening with the friends tonight _


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a fun day and night for ya Robo.  Card play and Chinese food, good times.  Good Morning.

Well, finishing up the snow removal.  Little one squealed when school was announced closed today, last night.  Older one had to repeatly questioned if his college closed for day classes meant he had no classes today.  Um, you have no night classes, so ya, kids lounge day again.  Me, late arrival.  Deciding if I should just take off, as 100s of cars all trying to go at the same time, um, last time, my 1/2 hour commute turned into an hour and a half, with the bulk of that in less than a mile.  

Kfish, say safe.  We ended up with a foot of snow.  Snow ended around 2 am.  Now, 29 out, and windy.  Will warm my car up, before leaving.  Have to get gas on the way home.  Oops, forgot to do that the other day.  Fumes are us.

Morning Mac.  Hope the rain and tornado warnings are past, and enjoying a nice, sunny day.  Good Morning.

Ah, time for breakfast.  Bacon all gone, so maybe pancakes or waffles.  Tea has been made, as that is always first. 

Thirsty Thursday, so throw back a happy memory, and take a sip or gulp.  

Later homies.  Let it go, do not like this ice and  snow.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> _Big welcome back home Nashville trio!
> You have been missed and thought of
> 
> 
> I bet you still are happy you made the move to Orlando
> How long has it been since you relocated?
> 
> Do you ever miss Nashville?
> 
> When we decided to move south we thought it would be Tn but ended up in Georgia
> 
> So nice not to have snow
> 
> Be sure to drop in here anytime
> 
> Once a homie, always a homie
> 
> _


We moved in Feb. 2012, so just passed the 6 year mark.  Yes, we are very happy with the move.  Love being close to the parks and the warmer weather. 

We do have moments when we miss Nashville, mostly our friends there.  And Nashville is just a very cool city.  Lots of great memories there too: Meeting my hubby at college, got married there, had our son there, etc.

How long have you been in GA?  What part?


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Lynne G said:


> Hey Too, nice to see ya.  Bet your weather is better, even when you were back in Tenn.  though tornado weather is no fun either.
> 
> Just helped the kids remove around 7 inches of snow, but since it is still snowing, the weather news (on all day, grr, as only time I get to see daytime weekday tv) are saying another 7 or 8 by 11 tonight, when it is outta here.  Ugh, and wet, heavy, icy snow.  Even with a hat, my head is soaked.  Time for a hot shower.
> 
> Later homies.  Stay warm.  We are going below, at, and slightly above freezing all day.  And that wind.  Not going anywhere today.



Hi Lynne!  Nice to meet ya!  Yes, winters in TN are mostly just cold, rainy and gloomy.  We do enjoy the Orlando weather better.  Being able to wear shorts in the winter is pretty awesome!

Where are you?  Up north, I'm assuming.  I don't think I've ever seen 7 inches of snow at one time!


----------



## macraven

_We moved the week before Christmas 2015

Hectic !!

But worth it

No snow and great weather for most of the year

Had the lawn mowed for the 4th time this week which is something that would not happen if we lived up North still

I hear you on missing your home town

But a 10 hour drive and you could be in Nashville 
Quicker if you fly_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Tenn, yep, up North, well, a Mid Atlantic one.  I live about 2 or so hours from the Atlantic Ocean coast, and my City being between 2 large rivers, well, those coastal storms tend to be so large, they spread across where I live, and carry lots of water.  Been so cold, this 4th Nor-easter in March, was the most snow producer.  I was lucky, only about 12 inches.  Just an hour or so drive North of me got around 16 inches.  But they were happy, extended the Spring ski season for another day.  

Lovely day today, as the sun yesterday melted and dried up some of the snow, and the biting wind that was blowing quite no so nicely, is mostly gone, just a cool breeze with 29 out.  Though we had a cloudy, very light pink sunrise horizon, we will still see 40 this afternoon, and some more sun.  

Was a wildlife ride.  As passing the township park, that stinky smell of skunk, then as past it, a bird flew in front of my windshield.  Stared at me too.  How it did not become plastered across my windshield, I was thankful for.   

And, hey homies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Yep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and I am so glad, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  


Throat is tingly, and I sound like a frog is in there.  No, please no, darn DH, he's been congested and coughing for days.  Drugs taken, and tea ready for me.  with that:






  - have a fabulous Friday homies.  I'm ready to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne and all Sans family 

 

 

 

Beautiful sunny morning to start the day.

Had such a nice lunch out with friends yesterday and great fun playing some games yesterday evening with neighbors. 

Hello....... NashvilleTrio.....


Mac I have the coffee ready...... come on over for a cup.......Lynne I will put the tea kettle on for you and add some honey, lemon and a splash of bourbon for what ails you this morning.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  A splash is probably good for right now.  Just keeping the throat moist, and will take more drugs.  At least I can sleep in tomorrow.  

Still waiting to see if little one has a game on Sunday.  Coach was promised turf would be cleared of snow.  So, maybe.  Snow has cancelled quite a few times during this Spring soccer season.  If the turf is cleared, will be a cold weather game.  Snow showers and 36 degree day expected this Sunday.  Why the blanket has not left the car yet.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_I do  The minions!


Thanks Robo

And thanks Lynne for the kitty


Morning to all on Mac time morning_


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Morning all!
Last night around 9pm, we were able to go outside and watch the ISS fly over our area!  It was very cool to see that!  It was like a really bright star flying across the sky really fast.  Not like a shooting star, but definitely faster than an airplane.  I had read that the Russian Soyuz rocket was supposed to be close behind the ISS as they are going to dock together for the 2 American and 1 Russian astronauts to board the ISS.  But we didn't see the rocket.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........

Another gorgeous day.........

And we got to have a doughnut each from Voodoo Doughnut........

We stopped by and started talking to a couple of guys stood outside as it wasn’t open yet, they were doing staff training .......one was asking about our trip and we explained how often we come and how much we love Universal.......I also happened to mention we hadn’t gone to “that other place” for almost 10 years...........he burst into laughter and said I had said the right thing......I mentioned how I was so keen to try the maple bacon doughnut and disappointed I’d have to wait till May to try one..............

He’s the Chairman and CEO of Universal Orlando Resort..........he immediately said we had to get a doughnut......Tom meanwhile was talking to someone else who turned out to be the guy in charge of Citywalk.......and another guy had told Tom he was to aks for him and he’d get a free doughnut in May........

Then I laughed and said I was getting one today..........so the chairman of Citywalk went in and brought out a Maple Bacon Bar........and the chairman of UOR said Tom had to get one too......so he brought back out the voodoo doll for him to have.............

We were amazed!!! And incredibly grateful.......

We thanked them and headed off into Studios and enjoyed them at the Boulangerie.........they were delicious!!!! That maple bacon was a real treat!!!!!

What a great start to the day..........you just never know who you’re talking to........

Hope everyone’s good.......will catch up when I get back home Monday.........


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> Morning all!
> Last night around 9pm, we were able to go outside and watch the ISS fly over our area!  It was very cool to see that!  It was like a really bright star flying across the sky really fast.  Not like a shooting star, but definitely faster than an airplane.  I had read that the Russian Soyuz rocket was supposed to be close behind the ISS as they are going to dock together for the 2 American and 1 Russian astronauts to board the ISS.  But we didn't see the rocket.



Oh we love watching the ISS FLY over us.......

DS has a real interest in astronomy and has a pretty good telescope so we sky watch a lot......but it’s always special seeing that fly over........


----------



## macraven

_Where's the picture of those donuts or did you eat them up too quickly......_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Where's the picture of those donuts or did you eat them up too quickly......_



I do have pictures, but can’t upload them till we get home......didn’t bring a laptop with us this time.......

We did manage a few pictures with both CEO’s too and of course a few of the donuts........they were gone quickly though......as you can imagine! 

Sitting in a Red Lobster down at the convention centre waiting for shrimp and lobster to appear.......


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi is having the best time!  Thanks for the live reports!


----------



## Squirlz

@schumigirl that is so cool!  Last September we were at the Virgin hotel for my birthday.  They had revamped the restaurant and it was a soft opening for staff and VIPs.  We were at the bar and I found out the guy next to me was the CEO of Virgin!  I told him how much we liked it there and how we had come for my birthday tomorrow.  He said "I'm buying you dinner tomorrow."


----------



## Monykalyn

Well home now, made it into work today after pulling into driveway at 3 am. Bed for me soon.
And thanks for the birthday wishes from everyone!! Had a fab trip and birthday!
And DD got her offer for Summer Alumni-attractions. She wasn't sure about accepting but being at Disney, visiting with her roommate from fall, and seeing her friends at CBR - she's going back! But she's hoping it's not for parking...
My feet are quite swollen today. Told DH it's his turn to go for a trip and drive down with her in May. I'm kinda disneyed out, although Flower festival at Epcot was great.

Back to reality-water pump in my truck needs to be replaced. Eating into summer budget. Not good. 

How cool for the voodoo doughnut treat Schumi

Bedtime soon


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all.

Snow is melting quickly here...thank goodness.  Not sure if they will have Easter egg hunts tomorrow, but we will see.

Not sure how many of you watch the news...but the FDNY lost a firefighter last night.  He was the husband of a coworker of mine.  We were pregnant together a few years ago and due around the same time.  They have four young children.  Please keep them in your thoughts tonight.  http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/03/23/fdny-firefighter-michael-r-davidson-killed-harlem-fire/


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, was on our local news Kfish.  Very sad, and send sympathy with a  hope for peace and support for the family that lost  that beloved firefighter.

Quiet night, glad to hear Birthday was good MonyK.  Yep, always some expense not counting to have to spend.  Had to have our home heater serviced.  One expensive minor repair.  

Nice birthday dinner Squirlz.

And neat to see the ISS fly by Tenn.  we have had so many cloudy days, not sure if I have ever been in it’s path to see.

Tired, and getting ready for bed.  Throat still sore, and I have a headache.  Drugs and eyes closed soon.


----------



## macraven

_MonyK, glad you are home safe and sound.
What a fun way to celebrate your birthday!


Squirlz, well, did he buy you that dinner?


Kfish, i just read that story, so sad......
My prayers said for the family._


----------



## macraven

_Oops....didn't see Lynne sneak in here.
she must have posted when i was reading kfish's link

Are you feeling better yet Lynne?_


----------



## macraven

_ Must be sleep in Saturday 

Have a great weekend homies!_


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone 

 Schumi and Squirlz so nice you we’re able to meet the CEO’s and share your appreciation for their respective properties. It was so sweet of them to give you all a special treat to show their appreciation to their loyal customers.

Kstar so sorry to hear of the death of your coworkers husband......devastating loss for his wife and children....
Prayers for all..

Schumi if I remember reading correctly you are heading back home today....Safe travels to you and Hubby as you make your way back home across the pond....Look forward to seeing your pics from this trip. 

Monykalyn so nice to hear you had a such a fun time on your trip. Great to hear your daughter received her summer alumni attractions offer.

Lynne hope you and your family are fully recovered from your illnesses 

Morning Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Good Saturday morning Homies.

Freshened up, long p, hot shower to warm me up, and help me breathe.

Safe travel home Schumi.  Yes, vacation time always goes so fast, but you had such a fabulous time, and will be back soon enough.

Mac, and Robo, feeling slightly better, but still taking drugs as throat not back to normal yet.  Plumped up my sinus, so nasal sounding too.  Ugh.  I am not a good sick person.   And I am the only family sickie.  
But, cool, sunny morning.  Errands and the zoo on tap.   

Went for two things I needed at Target last night.  Forgot the one thing, and kids filled the basket wih stuff, and checking out, I was annoyed at the total.  Young guy checking me out asked if I got all I was looking for.  I said they found what they wanted.  He said, yeah his mom says when he goes, there is more in the cart then his mom thought.  Kids are expensive.   

Time for coffee, little one does not do tea.

Can we go?  Yep, little one.  Later homies.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _
> 
> Squirlz, well, did he buy you that dinner?
> _


Yes, one of the best meals I've ever had.  There are a few counter type seats where you can see the kitchen.  The chef brought us all kinds of stuff.  Things I would never had ordered on my own, didn't know what some things were until after I had eaten it, and it was all delicious.


----------



## macraven

_That is so cool!_


----------



## Lynne G

Cool, but sunny day, and had some fun at our little zoo.  Darn close up cheetah was trying to get something below.  Best picture, butt up!  LoL

Kids have retreated to bedrooms, but am sure the electronics are still on.  Mean mom hoarse hollering will commence shortly.

Hope all have been enjoying a lovely Saturday night.


----------



## macraven

_Sunday must be sleep in day here

It is wake up time homies!


Walking Dead on tonight _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac 





Well it’s beautiful sunny day here.

Going to have girls day and night at SF with older sister who just returned home to Orlando. I drove up early this am.





I took a walk over to CBH as I have never been there before. It was very busy. Really enjoyed the look around.



They have a nice view of Volcano from Continental pool area.

Sister said traffic heading south on 75 was bumper to bumper  starting at Ocala.....

Nice to connect with family when possible and of course it does not hurt that it’s at Universal......my happy place 




Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_Have a fantastic time with Sis at UO!

Makes it nice to live close enough to drive there and not be worn out during the travel_


----------



## schumigirl

Back in the land of cooler weather now.........

Arrived just after 8am this morning after an excellent flight.......had breakfast in the Radisson before the 3 hour drive home.......hugged Kyle, had a cuppa and a good catch up then slept for 3 hours........Chinese takeout tonight.

Had another amazing trip.........weather was cool in the mornings some days but still gorgeous in the sunshine.......we said come September we’ll be wishing for a little of that cool breeze! 

Parks were busier than we are used to, but totally manageable with EP. However the Friday and Saturday of our last two days crowds were really building..........I’m glad we’re not there now as everyone said it’s gonna be an extra busy Easter. But we will go back again for Mardi Gras next year, just before Easter times. 

Hotel as ever was perfect. Always made to feel so welcome and definitely like returning family where everyone knows our name........staff are just amazing and we adore them so much. 

Did a few things around outside the parks, but I think this was our most laid back trip yet..........lots of cocktails in there too! 

And 46 days till we’re off again........looking forward to a little 10 night stay in Sapphire..........

Catch up soon..........laundry and food call..........


----------



## macraven

_Welcome Back home Schumi!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Welcome Back home Schumi!_



Thanks mac.........don’t really feel bad at all from jet lag........yet........lol........

Wait till tomorrow!!!

Nice to be back to see our boy......... although with Skype it’s not so bad........but hugs are always nice.......


----------



## Monykalyn

KStarfish82 said:


> Not sure how many of you watch the news...but the FDNY lost a firefighter last night. He was the husband of a coworker of mine. We were pregnant together a few years ago and due around the same time.


yes I did see this, so sad...The Tunnel to Tower Foundation is helping with funeral costs I see. Worlds Finest Chocolate did a partnership with them a couple years ago (we are distributors for WFC in our fundraising business).  Tunnel to Tower is a great organization. Glad to see they are involved.



Lynne G said:


> Went for two things I needed at Target last night. Forgot the one thing, and kids filled the basket wih stuff, and checking out, I was annoyed at the total. Young guy checking me out asked if I got all I was looking for. I said they found what they wanted. He said, yeah his mom says when he goes, there is more in the cart then his mom thought. Kids are expensive.


I just spent $300 on groceries yesterday. Seriously where did the food I bought a week ago go??! Brought oldest DD with me and she didn't do too bad on adding stuff (just some brie and crackers). Meal planned my next 3 weeks of meals. Need to get back on track with this as it is the easiest way for me to save money and stick to budget. Had Chili rubbed, maple glazed pork roast with sweet potato and spinach has for dinner. Made overnight crockpot breakfast casserole for breakfast this am (have to start using eggs-had 3 dozen in fridge), along with chocolate zucchini bread. DD did take a dozen eggs back to school with her (still have a dozen in fridge).


schumigirl said:


> And 46 days till we’re off again.


Well will probably just miss you! although I think DH is going to take DD down for her DCP check in this time anyway. His other daughter (the one he just found out about) has a birthday the 18th of May, and he was thinking of maybe being there for that.  We didn't think Disney was too bad this last week, must have hit sweet spot in crowds. Still hoping we can get AP to Universal in June so I can get a couple trips out of them! When I checked wait times for universal they didn't really seem bad at all...

On another note-TWD was pretty good last week (just watched it today).

And I have the day off tomorrow as I won't have a car while the water pump (&thermostat) get replaced.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, you’ll have grocery bills till the day you die

I quit thinking how much I spend for food
That and gas for the car are probably my highest expenses each month in our day to day living

Had to do a couple of errands and now home in front of the tube
Catching last weeks wd and then tonight’s episode will be on

Can’t wait!_


----------



## Lynne G

Well, how was the Walking Dead episode last night Mac?  






 I started to watch the 10 o'clock news, promptly went to bed.  Had a restless night.  Sometime in the wee hours, I started to cough, and could not stop.  Finally got up and got a glass of water.  Took a quicker shower, just to breathe in the moist air.  Then annoyed to find out frost on the car windows, and car's thermometer said 26.  Coincidence?  I think not, it's the 26 of March.  Yeah, that's right.  The last 5 days of March, and we are below freezing this morning.  I'm with little one, I want to have the weather where you want to wear shorts.  Two years ago, I remember not wearing shorts until the middle of June.  We had no Spring weather, it was cold even on Memorial Day.  I would not like to repeat that.  






  So, tea it is, Monday it is,


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> yes I did see this, so sad...The Tunnel to Tower Foundation is helping with funeral costs I see. Worlds Finest Chocolate did a partnership with them a couple years ago (we are distributors for WFC in our fundraising business).  Tunnel to Tower is a great organization. Glad to see they are involved.
> 
> 
> I just spent $300 on groceries yesterday. Seriously where did the food I bought a week ago go??! Brought oldest DD with me and she didn't do too bad on adding stuff (just some brie and crackers). Meal planned my next 3 weeks of meals. Need to get back on track with this as it is the easiest way for me to save money and stick to budget. Had Chili rubbed, maple glazed pork roast with sweet potato and spinach has for dinner. Made overnight crockpot breakfast casserole for breakfast this am (have to start using eggs-had 3 dozen in fridge), along with chocolate zucchini bread. DD did take a dozen eggs back to school with her (still have a dozen in fridge).
> 
> Well will probably just miss you! although I think DH is going to take DD down for her DCP check in this time anyway. His other daughter (the one he just found out about) has a birthday the 18th of May, and he was thinking of maybe being there for that.  We didn't think Disney was too bad this last week, must have hit sweet spot in crowds. Still hoping we can get AP to Universal in June so I can get a couple trips out of them! When I checked wait times for universal they didn't really seem bad at all...
> 
> On another note-TWD was pretty good last week (just watched it today).
> 
> And I have the day off tomorrow as I won't have a car while the water pump (&thermostat) get replaced.



Sorry we just miss you again..........sounds like a nice trip planned for DH with the new addition to the family.......nice to hear you’ve welcomed the surprise......and congratulations. 


Too much to catch up on........glad everyone’s doing ok........


Laundry planned for the rest of today.......washer was on all morning.......went out shopping for groceries this morning and thankfully although it’s quite chilly, it’s a beautiful day........sunny. 

So, laundry and trying not to fall asleep this afternoon is on the agenda.........slept great last night so hoping that’ll keep the dreaded jet lag at bay. 

Strange I feel constantly hungry since we got home.......wonder why....... 

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Monykalyn

You'd think my grocery bills would go down with less kids in house, but no-the boy just hoovers food in.  Soccer yesterday- he had huge bowl of breakfast casserole, large smoothie before game, snack and dinner after game, then another snack before bed. And that's just what I saw him eat.

Laundry all day for me yesterday, sheets today. And house cleaning. When I get motivated...

And just looked at our extended forecast - possible snow showers next week?? Will probably change but I need to get my garden planted!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, MonyK, we had snow showers yesterday.  It was then when little one wondered when she could wear shorts.  

Yeah, little one can eat as much as the guys in our house.  I guess all that running and soccer practice.

Sun is out, but still a cool, and windy day. 42 the high.  Sigh.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne...It's 48 here in GA now...it's supposed to be 77 on Wednesday...I'm ready 

Finally going to see Black Panther this afternoon and then it's dinner at Longhorn for Danielle's birthday   I see a watermelon margarita in my future 

I took 4 days off this week thinking I  might do a short trip to the darkside but nothing is available in my price range so a staycation it is.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

To Danielle Tink........enjoy Longhorn.......

Time for bed.........


----------



## macraven

_It's not even midnight yet Schumi.......(your time)  _




_Happy Birthday to Tink's Danielle!_
_Have fun for the birthday dinner tonight_


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy Birthday to Danielle!  Hope the birthday dinner and drinks was lush.  

Nice to just not have to work Tink.  Yeah, lately, the hotel prices are not to my liking.  Was thinking of a Spring trip too, but nope.  Not even fall this year either.  And yeah, I would like to see 70 degrees.  Not in our forecast in this week or next.  

Sigh, another hour of soccer practice.  Good thing I charged my phone.


----------



## macraven

_Tink prices are high at both darkside and motherland this coming week

Spring break makes them crazy!
_


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Sigh, another hour of soccer practice.


I like indoor league better lol! Think our practice may get rained out tomorrow, now hat we are at outdoor league

Happy birthday to Danielle!  Black Panther is a great movie.
Macraven-didn't your boys have some birthdays this month too?

Think we hit sweet spot in rooms last week- UT had a good price. And some nice prices through mousesavers for Disney springs hotels for DCP drop off and pickup.
Think we also hit a sweet spot on crowds as I noticed TP adjusted their crowd levels for the days we were there from 6-8 to 3-5 on 3 of the 4 days we were there.

Truck home and all fixed up.  Had mechanic look up what we've had done to it this past year and he said there's nothing left on list of either maintenance or repairs to do...knock wood!


----------



## tink1957

Danielle says thanks for all the birthday wishes.

Black Panther was great monyk 

Longhorn was good as usual.  It was a nice night.

We now have 2 friends joining us on our fall trip so it should be fun since neither one has been to HHN.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk you had great luck and no crowds at the parks!

Would be nice if all trips were that way 

Hope your truck lasts for years 

Yea two of my boys had bd this month
6 and 15th


Hey Tink just saw you are still up also

_


----------



## schumigirl

Up early.........

Although very different morning from yesterday........our clocks went forward this past weekend and I forget how dark it is early morning for a week or so.........thought DS was just wandering around when I heard him up....... but no........time to get up and it is blowing a gale and pouring with rain...........looks to be pretty miserable all round today and snow is forecast for Easter..........

Slept well again, seem to have avoided the dreaded jet lag this time..........

Too early for breakfast.........will have some English breakfast tea I think............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Tuesday and tacos. Yep, reminders.

We too enjoyed Black Panther.  Tickets for the Avengers, with plush seating, already purchased.  Older one is the most stoked to see it.  Me, like it, little one, if it includes food, yeah, and does enjoy it enough.  I have 2 free tickets to Wrinkle in Time.  Was hoping she'd go with me.  Neither of us are that interested in it, but hey, free.  If I add a meal, then maybe she'll go.  A plan....... 

We've been a hour ahead for a couple weeks, and it's still dark in the mornings.   Sorry to hear your weather is not so nice Schumi.  Snow for Easter?  Yep, we've had that too, even when later in April.  So far, we are to be a seasonal 50 degrees, and unsettled days, the rest of the week.  Means rain at times.  Overcast horizon at sunrise this morning. 

Had to park in a teeny spot, so backed in it.  Have to say, while I am old school, was nice to have a camera and sensors that beep quite loudly.  Warned my little one, if you are changing lanes, don't just look in the mirror, turn your head, and look.  She relies on the camera more than I do.   Single day countdown for driving test.  And, more money from my pocketbook.  

  Can't win.  Now I have a cold, and feel ick.  Not enough to not be busy, but popping cold pills and have a box of tissues handy.  Decided to make it a short work week.  4 day week-end sounds lovely.  Done.

 Have to wish my youngest niece a happy birthday.  She's the one with kids 14 months apart. 


with that, tea, lots of tea. 

  Have a nice Tuesday homies.  Taste a taco or two.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

Schumi welcome back. Sounds like you had a great time. Glad to hear that you did not get jet lag.

Looks like everyone is getting excited for HHN this year. Schumi is already posting pictures of her man Mikey 

Trick or Treat



Yeah! Tink to more friendly victims for HHN. Happy late birthday to your daughter. Kick back and enjoy some rest while off this few days.



Also happy birthday to Mac’s boy’s




Had a such a nice visit with my sister.  We are getting older and any time we can connect and meet up is such a joy for me. I have a sister that’s is two years older (older sis is who I met up with at SF) than me and one that is nine years younger than me (Mac met my younger sister last year at HHN).

SF is a beautiful hotel and always feel so welcome there. Very talented chef who makes the Chocolate sculptures.





We had a special treat in the lobby of SF when we met up with a Gru......He  was dancing around then he took off with my sisters suitcase and then came back and posed for pictures.....


Sending a little Gru love out this morning



I saw a lot of folks walking around with their Voodoo donut boxes. Have to admit the boxes are pretty impressive also. The shop looks really cool at night all lit up. Will wait to sample any goodies there until trip with grandbabies in May.

Lynne hope you are feeling better. If I remember reading back you were still having problems with congestion. Get well soon.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies
It’s wqke up time!!

Schumi is back and now we will hear about her adventures and great food she had

Robo’s mugged by Gru!
Story at 6

Lynne has a teen soon to have wheels !



Wonder when buckeev is heading out to Orlando  ?

Having our warm up tomorrow here
Finally...._


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.....nice pictures!!! Gru was in RP the other day when Tom went down to front desk without me........said he was so funny.....he`s one of my favourite characters........do miss the character dinners in the evenings at the hotels.........

warmer weather mac........glad to hear it .........you deserve it after all those winters further north you had........enjoy!!!! Yes....where is buckeev........is he heading to Orlando after all..........


Our sun has come out finally........but not very warm........

Finished all vacation laundry......love when that is out of the way........now just regular laundry.......

Friend asked me today what our plans for Easter are.......actually haven't even given it a thought this year......probably not much. Think we`ll just stay home and have a nice dinner together..........

Pulled pork tonight for us and mac n cheese for my boy..........can make it ultra spicy now he`s not eating it..........

Can`t believe March is almost over........


----------



## macraven

Robo has great pictures today

Woot !

Today our weather is ok but tomorrow we go back to normal meaning 70’s
Sunshine and lollipops weather


Think buckeev has his trip April


----------



## Lynne G

So neat pictures Robo. Chocolate and Gru.  Gru was at the reservation area when we were there after Christmas.  He was fun with all those interacting with him.  Have looked around SF, but not stayed there.  May have to.  Was toying with staying at Adventura this fall.  $100 gift card if 7 plus nights booked by 3/31.   

Little bird, high up on the lamp post is singing his little heart out.  Wonder for who?  Sun made a peak, then clouds said no way.  Cool, with rain to come later today.  Boo.

Almost time for lunch.  Not sure what.  Thinking of finding some soup, but maybe iced coffee instead.  Nothing hot on the throat.  And was coughing enough, realized I had cough drops in the drawer.  Yep, they are still good.  I hate being sick.


----------



## pattyw

I know I'm not a regular poster here, but I just had to comment to @Robo56 that the chocolate sculpture is amazing!! Need to try SF soon!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> I know I'm not a regular poster here, but I just had to comment to @Robo56 that the chocolate sculpture is amazing!! Need to try SF soon!




 _to our newest homie pattyw_


_Once here, always a homie........_


_Come back anytime you are in the neighborhood.._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _to our newest homie pattyw_
> 
> 
> _Once here, always a homie........_
> 
> 
> _Come back anytime you are in the neighborhood.._



Thanks!! I'd love to hang out here with you guys!!


----------



## macraven

_Homies, some of you may have noticed that Keishadow (Janet) has been MIA here.
When I don't see one of the regulars here, I make "house calls"...


She is going through a difficult time and has agreed I can share this with all the homies now.


Her brother unexpectedly passed a week ago at age 50.
Asthmatic complications of the flu was the cause.


Healthy one day and minutes later unconscious.


I'm sure Janet would appreciate your prayers and kind thoughts.



*Janet, our hearts are with you......*
_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Thanks!! I'd love to hang out here with you guys!!




_Well, we will be setting another plate at the table for you so don't be late for dinner here......
(Don't worry, there will always be cornbread left over as some homies (not me) take a pass on cornbread....)


We have homies that posted years back and eventually they drop in to let us know how they are doing.
I'm counting on you to be with us for a long time.

Especially when we start our yaking about HHN........!_


----------



## schumigirl

I`m so sorry to hear of Janet`s brother. 

I have an email to send to her that has been sitting in my pending file since Friday.

Many hugs to Janet, who is one of the loveliest ladies you will ever meet.


----------



## pattyw

I will pray for Janet and her family! 
Thanks for setting me up at your dinner table Mac!  Honored to be among you guys!  You all here have given me such wonderful information and are part of the reason me and my family are such loyal UO lovers! 

Have to say I'm not a very interesting one though! I'm just happy to be diverted away from the weather here- I live in Buffalo, NY and it's raining and 39 right now!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear of Keisha's brother. 

Kiesha, take all the time you need, and if need anything, text or call me, and much sympathy sent to you, your family, and your brother's family. 

Hello Patty.  We do like to talk about the weather.  I like to complain, then Robo, Mac, and sometimes Tink says how much warmer they are.  Well, at least I saw the sun some this afternoon.  We have a gray day, and will be getting rain soon too.  In fact, the rest of the week, rain and more rain.  At least that means no more snow the rest of this month, and no more Nor-easters either this week. 

This afternoon is dragging.  Just sayin'.


----------



## macraven

_I was the biggest complainer when I lived in Chicago and then on the Wisconsin/Illinois border when it came to winter and weather......

We had snow one year on May 2nd.....
Had the furnace running one 4th of July....
Schools closing due to snow storms.


Now that I moved to Georgia, no more snow.......
and all I can complain about is hot weather when it happens.....lol

Last year at this time it was in the 80's _
_This year, it hasn't happened yet._
_Lynne, we are due rain tomorrow_

_But have had the yard mowed 5 times now with the first mowing in February._


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> I know I'm not a regular poster here, but I just had to comment to @Robo56 that the chocolate sculpture is amazing!! Need to try SF soon!


Yeah! pattyw welcome to the crew on the Sans ..........You would love Sapphire Falls......beautiful Resort very welcoming staff.





macraven said:


> Her brother unexpectedly passed a week ago at age 50.
> Asthmatic complications of the flu was the cause.



Mac, please give my heartfelt condolences to Janet and let her know I’am praying for her and her family 





macraven said:


> Well, we will be setting another plate at the table for you so don't be late for dinner here......
> (Don't worry, there will always be cornbread left over as some homies (not me) take a pass on cornbread....)



I always make extra cornbread so there will be plenty


----------



## pattyw

Love cornbread- can't get the good stuff up north though! Here in Buffalo we have cold weather, bad sports teams- but cheap flights to Orlando so we can go often!! And my son is in the Disney college program now so we're visiting often. Maybe I can meet up with you guys this year!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to have you along on our thread Patty........

Everyone has a say........sometimes it really is about nothing! 

I love cornbread too.......Janet gave me an excellent recipe few years back.......it’s always my go to one when I make it.......everyone loves it........

We are staying 10 nights at Sapphire in May, we go many times over there from RP though so know it well......and now we know plenty of staff over there too.......lol......we get around........really looking forward to staying there.......and it’s not such a long walk back to RP when we’ve been in StrongWater Bar........

Started the trip report.........just an intro really as my eyes are going together tonight..........

Mac......we haven’t even attempted to have the lawns mowed yet.........I think he would sink! 

Trying to stay awake till after 10 at least...........


----------



## macraven

_I ended up making cornbread for dinner

Dishes now done and tv time it is

See youse during the commercials _


----------



## tink1957

Hugs for Janet  so sorry to hear about your brother.

patty...hope you're there in September so we can meet up.

Now I'm off to watch the new Roseanne.


----------



## Monykalyn

Is it only Tuesday? No tacos here- had stroganoff in crockpot (prepped last night) so dinner was ready when I got home.  Made lots- think I might run some up to MiL who had surgery today, hemincolectomy due to bad polyps in part of colon not easily reached by colonoscopy. Thinking leftovers, or making fried rice with leftovers tomorrow. 



Lynne G said:


> I have 2 free tickets to Wrinkle in Time. W


Ooh ooh I'd go!! Loved the book in my childhood. 



macraven said:


> Homies, some of you may have noticed that Keishadow (Janet) has been MIA here.
> When I don't see one of the regulars here, I make "house calls"...
> 
> 
> She is going through a difficult time and has agreed I can share this with all the homies now.


Omg. Please let her know she's in my thoughts as well. While I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Her in person it feels like she'd be a friend IRL too. 



pattyw said:


> And my son is in the Disney college program now so we're visiting oft


Welcome! My DD just completed fall 2017 DCP (custodial at CBR)& just accepted a summer alumni offer (attractions). What role/location is your son? We bought APs last August when mine started.  I've managed 5 trips on mine so far 
And we do complain about weather a lot lol! Raining all day here.  I have backyard chickens so you'll hear about them too. 3 of the 4 were soaked when I went to lock coop up.

Gonna go get my spot on Schumi's trip report! 
Chicken pic for Mac. This is diva chicken not cuddle chicken. Apparently she's the on who ran in this am when son opened the door...


----------



## macraven

_Monyk that is a cute pic of your boy and the chicken

I do hope you change the tv channels when kfc has their commercials....

I hope your mil heals quickly from the surgery
You are a good daughter to her
I know you are the dil but to me that is as much family as being birthed into a family

I think it is nice so many have Keisha/Janet in their thoughts and prayers

We are all one big family and wish the best for each other

Now we have a new kid on the block
(pattyw) we need to build a bigger boat to get to Schumi’s house for breakfast
Bacon will be the main course
Monyk can bring the chickens along so we have fresh eggs for breakfast _


----------



## agavegirl1

Quick update (tax season and all)....Physical Therapy made me worse.  MRI and injections scheduled.  Trying to work all this doctor stuff  into my work schedule really stinks.  I promise to come back after April 17th to participate more.  Still looking forward to my HHN trip around Halloween.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh sorry to hear you're worse off Agavegirl.  Hope the injections give you relief.  Yeah, we need to file our taxes one of these days.  Stinks, as our local property tax is due days before.  Glad to see you are still surviving the tax season.

Nice picture of your son and chicken MonyK.  Good Morning.

Morning Mac.  Hope you are enjoying a warmer day, and feeling well.

  Wet Wednesday here.  But, hey, that means a morning temperature above freezing.  A lovely 37 to greet me this morning.  But alas, once again, no sunrise to see on the horizon, only gray clouds.  Not even a bit bright out now  that it's been daylight for over an hour.  

Still congested, and I feel old, tissue in my pocket now.  Sigh, more tea is needed.  HeHe, DH told me I'm a blanket hog.    Well, it was cool last night.....  


So,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 homies.  May your day be wonderful, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thus, a whopper meal would be good for a Wednesday meal.  

And it's a Friday for me.......


----------



## tink1957

Hi agavegirl 

Hope your back pain goes away soon 

Love the chicken pic monyk 

Yay for Friday on Wednesday Lynne.  Get some rest and take care of yourself.

Time for my second cup of coffee 

Maybe I can get the grass cut today and give Sasha a bath since it's supposed to be 80


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Lynne sorry to hear you are still having problems with respiratory issues. Get well soon.

Agavegirl sorry to hear you are still having problems. The MRI hopefully will give them the info they’d need to get you on the road to recovery.

Monykalyn what a cute picture of your son and the chicken. Hope your mom-in-law has a speedy recovery.

Morning Tink


----------



## schumigirl

Amen mac......... 

Oh and you are welcome for breakfast anytime.............although your breakfast is my lunch.......we need to co-ordinate......

agavegirl.....sorry things aren't going so great with pain.......but glad to hear you have your HHN visit to look forward to in October......

Lynne......hope your weather improves soon.......


Mixture of sun and rain here this morning.....we have 5c right now, which is 40f .........had spicy chicken salad for lunch, and dinner is plain old sausages with roast sweet potatoes.......

Hey Vicki.......saw you sneak in....... Glad its warmer where you are........you and mac are so lucky to have such lovely weather........enjoy washing the dog........


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Welcome! My DD just completed fall 2017 DCP (custodial at CBR)& just accepted a summer alumni offer (attractions). What role/location is your son? We bought APs last August when mine started. I've managed 5 trips on mine so far
> And we do complain about weather a lot lol! Raining all day here. I have backyard chickens so you'll hear about them too. 3 of the 4 were soaked when I went to lock coop up.



He's in Attractions and works at the Living Seas, Turtle Talk, and Illuminations some nights. He's coming home to finish his last year of college and hopes to do the alumni summer program next year after graduation. Does DD know her summer role yet?  And, we to, have been putting our Ap's (Disney & Universal to good use!).  
And speaking about weather complaints, it's a cloudy 39 degrees today!  Hanging out here today- you guys are a warm bunch!



macraven said:


> Now we have a new kid on the block
> (pattyw) we need to build a bigger boat to get to Schumi’s house for breakfast
> Bacon will be the main course
> Monyk can bring the chickens along so we have fresh eggs for breakfast



Yep- bigger boat indeed!  But schumi's visiting often this year- we'll use the park boats between resorts!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> _Homies, some of you may have noticed that Keishadow (Janet) has been MIA here.
> When I don't see one of the regulars here, I make "house calls"...
> 
> 
> She is going through a difficult time and has agreed I can share this with all the homies now.
> 
> 
> Her brother unexpectedly passed a week ago at age 50.
> Asthmatic complications of the flu was the cause.
> 
> 
> Healthy one day and minutes later unconscious.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Janet would appreciate your prayers and kind thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet, our hearts are with you......*_



Oh no, how sad!  I'm very sorry to hear this.  I'm sure the family is in shock.  Sounds like it was very unexpected.  Thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> hope your mil heals quickly from the surgery
> You are a good daughter to her
> I know you are the dil but to me that is as much family as being birthed into a family


ah thanks! She was bumped down the schedule for an emergency surgery but surgeon was able to laparascopic. Sore this am, but keeping juice and broth down and moving around.  She is "mom" to me.



pattyw said:


> He's in Attractions


That is what my DD is this summer-but we won't know location until she gets there (unless one of her friends still there can see on the Hub earlier). She's also still deciding if will be in Disney housing or off location apartment.  And we are thinking universal passes in June...

I can transport cuddle chicken anywhere-she also lays good eggs - just waiting on time/location of breakfast!


----------



## macraven

_It is 74 here now.......but cloudy as we are due rain tonight.

ok, you can throw the rotten tomatoes at me now...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _It is 74 here now.......but cloudy as we are due rain tonight.
> 
> ok, you can throw the rotten tomatoes at me now...._



Lol......you enjoy that nicer weather........hope it gets even warmer for you in the coming weeks........


We had hailstones tonight.......it was weird as the sun was shining.......didn’t seem that cold, but the heating came on just after dinner.......we keep the thermostat at a certain temp and adjust as needed.......I like the house warm all the time.......won’t be cold. 

It’s nice though it’s not getting darker till later here..........

Spent almost an hour on the phone to Amazon to try and sort out their error........I think I got through to every person who didn’t have a clue about anything.........they were useless. Apparently a higher up manager is going to call about our escalated complaint tomorrow.........of course he will. 

Grocery shopping tomorrow for Easter Weekend, avoiding Good Friday and Easter Saturday shoppers, it gets manic......decided we are going to hibernate and have a 3 day sit in at home.........friends are a bit miffed but hey ho.........we’ll have plenty of food, some good movies and tv to watch and of course internet.........so lazy weekend planned.........Kyle will come and go over the weekend.........

Anyone got any nice plans over Easter Weekend?


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, no big plans for the weekend, except rest.  Got a funny look at the Jewish deli when I took the last loaf of rye bread last night.  No worries, we will have that bread gone by tonight or tomorrow morning.   Good thing my kids like matzo.  

Hey, I will take some eggs MonyK.  Matzo fry is one of my favorite breakfasts.  

Ah, time to chill.  Took some drugs and will lay down.  Rainy commute, and house is toasty enough, but will be the blanket hog again.  Told the kids to wake me when hungry.  Though, I think both had a pre dinner meal when they got home from school.  

Later homies.  

Eh, If I thought older one would like it, I would be glad for him to do the Disney work, but that does not seem to be on his radar.  Hoping he will go back to the summer camp at least one more year.  Crossing fingers both kids work there again.  Nice to have them on the same schedule for 8 weeks. 

Oh and no tomato throwing by me, Mac.  Little one wants a BLT sandwich.


----------



## Monykalyn

Misty/foggy/rainy ICK here today. No tomato tossing though-we usually have a great spring/early summer after these lingering winters...
 Large glass of wine for dinner. I work for 2 different companies as consultant, and I am about done with one-unfortunately it is the one that is in town. I have got to point in my life I don't do drama at work, nor do I tolerate being manipulated and lied to-but the DON at one place is really pushing it...
To top it off-for the 2nd time in a week, middle kid had gone off with friends (one of whom now is licensed driver) and not letting either parent know, or manipulating one parent into believing the other knew. Let her off with a warning first time... She has friends over working on a project, but she has been told to not make any plans for next couple weeks, and will get phone and computer severely restricted, along with extra chores-garden needs weeding! Did I mention dinner is a LARGE glass of wine?

Lynne-hope you kick this cold soon. The lingering junk is not fun!



schumigirl said:


> I think I got through to every person who didn’t have a clue about anything.


Sorry for the frustration but this did make me laugh!! Such an apt description of so many things 



Lynne G said:


> pre dinner meal


yeah youngest kid had already made himself a smoothie and big bowl of ramen noodles by time I got home today. I believe he referred to it as "snack" but he hasn't been back (yet) for more...


No real plans for Easter-MiL probably going home tomorrow. Said not to come but she will call if needed. Doing pretty well actually.
Think I will make deviled eggs though...


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Did I mention dinner is a LARGE glass of wine?



Sounds like a good dinner to me! especially with the stresses today! Hope you have a peaceful evening! and tomorrow goes smoothly at work!


----------



## macraven

_I have no idea what to fix for Easter.
I know it won't be a hamburger fast food run on Sunday.
The town closes up on Easter pretty much....

Since I don't have family where I am, think I can make do with BLT's for Sunday.......
Mr Mac eats whats put on the table_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Misty/foggy/rainy ICK here today. No tomato tossing though-we usually have a great spring/early summer after these lingering winters...
> Large glass of wine for dinner. I work for 2 different companies as consultant, and I am about done with one-unfortunately it is the one that is in town. I have got to point in my life I don't do drama at work, nor do I tolerate being manipulated and lied to-but the DON at one place is really pushing it...
> To top it off-for the 2nd time in a week, middle kid had gone off with friends (one of whom now is licensed driver) and not letting either parent know, or manipulating one parent into believing the other knew. Let her off with a warning first time... She has friends over working on a project, but she has been told to not make any plans for next couple weeks, and will get phone and computer severely restricted, along with extra chores-garden needs weeding! Did I mention dinner is a LARGE glass of wine?
> 
> Lynne-hope you kick this cold soon. The lingering junk is not fun!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the frustration but this did make me laugh!! Such an apt description of so many things
> 
> 
> yeah youngest kid had already made himself a smoothie and big bowl of ramen noodles by time I got home today. I believe he referred to it as "snack" but he hasn't been back (yet) for more...
> 
> 
> No real plans for Easter-MiL probably going home tomorrow. Said not to come but she will call if needed. Doing pretty well actually.
> Think I will make deviled eggs though...



Oh I agree MonyK.......you have to laugh........yep, you wonder how some people ever get a job in the first place! And Amazon seem to have a higher rate of employees that don’t seem to know what’s going on with anything! After 10 minutes of explaining “their” error to them.......this guy then weirdly asked........”so you want to re order those items”........NO!!!! You’ve charged us for something we don’t have.......don’t want......never asked for.......never ordered.........how hard is that to understand..........

That large glass of wine was enjoyed here too.........

Glad your MiL is getting home.......wish her a speedy recovery.......



macraven said:


> _I have no idea what to fix for Easter.
> I know it won't be a hamburger fast food run on Sunday.
> The town closes up on Easter pretty much....
> 
> Since I don't have family where I am, think I can make do with BLT's for Sunday.......
> Mr Mac eats whats put on the table_



We’re looking for a fresh turkey.........some years you can get them everywhere, some years not so much. We all love Turkey for Christmas and Easter.......but if we can’t itll be steaks all round for 3 of us........some nice filet I think......and giant shrimp to start..........

But BLT’s sound good anytime!!! 



It is freezing this morning........we have -1 and everything is pure white with frost outside.......very pretty but darn cold..........DS leaves for work soon, then we are heading out to grocery shop...........also have a physio appointment later today......so after that don’t plan to go out as weather predictions for the weekend are awful........

Easter should be warm and sunny........

No bacon this morning.........need to get to place where we buy it today also........not sure what to have.......tea for now.........


----------



## pcstang

Thought I’d drop in and say hi. Long story short, had a long time GM at my stores get me for more than 6 figures. Stil trying to recover. That’s why I disappeared, sorry about HHN Mac. Still trying to recover from the theft. The Bluecrew are doing great. It’s pretty cool I made such good friends with them through this site and Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great Thursday everyone..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi ​


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Schumi ​





Hi Robo........

Not many around at this time of day.........

I`m heading back out soon for physio.......back is playing up again.......I may just be getting old.......

But least I`ve got all grocery shopping done...........


----------



## Robo56

Up to early this morning. Going into the store before it gets busy. We are having 3 couples who live on our street for brunch on Easter. Going to make up a country brunch. Birds in a nest, hash browns, ham, biscuits, sausage gravy, fruit, mini jelly donuts, coffee, tea and orange juice.

I will wait until Saturday to go to the farmers market for the fruit and juice.

I’am going to make some cranberry walnut refrigerator cookies as a treat for all of them to take home. 

Schumi hope you find your fresh Turkey.

I need to get my keister in gear and get moving this morning. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 312221
> 
> Up to early this morning. Going into the store before it gets busy. We are having 3 couples who live on our street for brunch on Easter. Going to make up a country brunch. Birds in a nest, hash browns, ham, biscuits, sausage gravy, fruit, mini jelly donuts, coffee, tea and orange juice.
> 
> I will wait until Saturday to go to the farmers market for the fruit and juice.
> 
> I’am going to make some cranberry walnut refrigerator cookies as a treat for all of them to take home.
> 
> Schumi hope you find your fresh Turkey.
> 
> I need to get my keister in gear and get moving this morning. Have a great Thursday everyone.



Yep, thanks Robo.....we did get a fresh turkey, actually we bought two.......will cook one down today and slice and freeze......we love turkey!!!

Got some lovely filet steaks for tomorrow........so I`m sorted food wise!!

Brunch sounds lovely.......have a lovely day.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> I`m heading back out soon for physio.......back is playing up again.......I may just be getting old.......



Hang in there ........no fun to have issues with your back for sure.......hope the physio is helping 

I think the problem is we are all getting older......LOL.....but we have made it this far.......God willing we will live lots longer.........The Whole crew here has to live long enough to continue to pass the torch of love to future Universal Orlando visitors........I think everyone is doing a great job of it so far


----------



## Robo56

You have a lovely day too


----------



## macraven

_Just a quick drive by for now
Came on to say I’ll be gone for part of the day but will try to read and play ketchup later tonight 

My Luna cat having surgery today
Had to give her a sedative before the sun came up this morning so she will sleepy when I take her to the vet 

She will be there all day and I’ll get her back by dinner time

I think the hardest part is trying to push a 6 lb cat into a carrier for the ride to the vet 

We always have to sedate her for that part
Lol

Play nice and I’ll see youse later!_


----------



## pattyw

New girl in town checking in to say Happy Thursday!  

mac- All the best for your kitty.  I'm obviously a cat mom (more like crazy cat lady) - I know how hard it is to get them to the vet
schumi- Filet sounds yummy!
Robo- your post made me smile on a dreary Thursday morning- who can frown with a Minion smiling at you??


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear the Blue crew is okay.  Sorry to hear of your theft at work.  Enjoyed meeting you at HHN, and hope you can take in a vacation soon.  Hugs.

Morning Robo.  You sound peppy!    Lush sounding brunch.

Fresh turkeys and filet, lush meals for Schumi. 

Morning Mac.  Hoping Luna does well at the vet, and will be back to her old self soon.  6 pounds can be heavy, particularly when like a sleepy cat.  Take care today.  Hugs.

Morning Patty, hope all is well.  Another cat lady.  I would be, but a family member is severely allergic to cat dander, so the other of us love other people kitties.  I like cats and dogs, but we have been a dog family. 

Last night, cooked up the pound of bacon, made four, quarter pound bacon and cheese stuffed burgers, large bowl of corn and green beans, and a tray of onion rings. Plus, a BLT rye sandwich for little one.  Kids woke me up around 7pm, so by the time we ate, closer to 8pm.  DH came home around 9pm.  Asked what was for dinner.  1/2 a burger, small amount of vegetables and no onion rings, sandwich or bacon.  (Yes, three of us had ate all of the 3 trays of bacon, less a tray of bacon that had went into the burger mix.). I think he supplemented.  

I guess I really needed this day to be lazy.  By the time I actually got up, it was after 10am.  My body needed that.  Coughed all night, last night.  I do feel less congested, so more drugs and going out with little one now.Need to do some errands before the movie.

Have a terrific Thursday homies.  Lady of leisure today, and feels odd it is Thursday.  Later homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Afternoon! 
Still rainy, cold here. Had one forlorn chicken chirping outside back door this am. Of course I had to go check to make others were OK-yep, just decided they'd had enough of this wet stuff too, and nice and dry inside run. Tossed them some scratch to heat them up.
We'd be cat people too, but too many of us have allergies.


pcstang said:


> Long story short, had a long time GM at my stores get me for more than 6 figures.


oh  my  goodness.  wow. What a betrayal of trust!



macraven said:


> My Luna cat having surgery today


Hope she comes through with flying colors!

Good to be a lady of leisure Lynne!!

No schumi has me thinking of turkey for Easter...hm...

So-middle one got grounded yesterday-no plans with friends for two weeks, extra chores etc. Caught a ride to school today with a friend.  She left around same time bus would come, which means plenty of time to stop at Dunkin Doughnuts for coffee/breakfast/socialize-which is what she is supposed to be grounded from! I swear if she survives the next year it will be a miracle of biblical proportions...

And the boy has not only started fussing over hair every am, he discovered the Axe body spray in a drawer - he forgot about it as he wasn't interested in December when I got him the set (only wanted the body wash and shampoo).  Nearly triggered my asthma last night walking in his trail.  

Is it June yet? Yes I just got back from a quick vacation, but I am ready again lol!


----------



## pattyw

Hope you feel better Lynne! A burger sounds good now!

Monyk- Hang in there! Sometimes I didn't think I'd make it through the teen years, but with a lot of prayer, a good dose of wine, and some luck they grew up! Now I have no kids to yell at now I just have the cats around to cause chaos! The chickens are cute!


----------



## tink1957

pcstang said:


> Thought I’d drop in and say hi. Long story short, had a long time GM at my stores get me for more than 6 figures. Stil trying to recover. That’s why I disappeared, sorry about HHN Mac. Still trying to recover from the theft. The Bluecrew are doing great. It’s pretty cool I made such good friends with them through this site and Universal.


Good to hear from you pc and sorry about your troubles.  Say hi to the bluecrew for me.

Mac...hope your Luna is recovering well.

Hi Robo, Lynne, monyk, patty and Carole 

Time for me to plant the flowers that Trey bought me yesterday...pretty red and yellow dianthus should look great in the planter by our driveway.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Physio helps Thanks........just very slow to heal this time Robo........must be age!!! Comes to us all I suppose......hope you had a lovely day!!! 

MonyK.........not June yet......almost though......hang in there.......

mac.......how`s the kitty.......hope she is doing good........

Lynne.......burgers sound good!! And glad you had a day to recover and take it easy......our bodies need that sometimes.......

Patty.......another cat lady!!!!! I`m surrounded........ 

Vicki........flowers sound lovely......hope you`re having a nice day in the garden.......

Did I miss anyone.......no.


So I planned not to ramble on the trip report........but......I guess I`m a rambler........ 

Planned to grill the steaks outside tomorrow if it stayed decent........but no. We may get sleety snow.....and Saturday too.....and probably Sunday........nice Easter weather..........

mac....get one of those spare rooms ready.........

Plan to sleep late tomorrow as DS is off till Tuesday........although I plan to do that and end up awake.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Fried rice tonight. Quick dinner as after a trip to store didn't feel like elaborate cooking- but this also used up leftover meat and veg (&eggs). 
Decided to do a crockpot lava cake for dessert though. Will make a good snack in a bit. Schumi bet your son would like this! Very chocolately.

Laundry and an early night I think...


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta night.  

Was a beautiful day.  Car washed, cleaned out, and little one wore shorts.  65 today.  Did our errands, then I rested.  Little one practiced her parallel parking.  Much improved, and already a nervous energy kid as driving test is tomorrow.  Rain on tap for tomorrow, but hope not when she has the road test.  

News on the tube, then bed for me.  Nasty coughing spell wore me out a few minutes ago. I think this cold is finally breaking up.    

Yum, chocolate.  Ice cream was our dessert.  


 


Have a nice night homies.  This early bird has her eyes closing soon.  Night owls, hello.


----------



## macraven

_I forgot to figure out my disney adr ...........Ive been so busy today, and just now at the computer and realized I have to decide my park days.....
got to get up at 6 in the morning to make them.


Now to figure out which park for which day and where to eat......


Luna is gonna live but today has aged me by a good ten years.........lol
Kitty is acting like a stoner and walking into the walls.
I keep following her around hoping she will just give in to the buzz and fall asleep.
Her pain meds are keeping her painfree at least.

So much to play ketchup here......back later_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Still sending out great big hugs and good wishes to our friend Janet......... Thinking of you. 

Lynne, glad the cough is breaking up.

MonyK.......yep, sounds like a dish my son would adore..........

mac.......glad kitty is doing well........good luck with your planning for Disney.........


So, heavy rain all night and high winds.....this morning is damp and cold. Snow flurries on the way. 

Roast beef, tomato, lettuce and mustard sandwich for lunch and filet steak for dinner tonight.........I`m having a beef day today.......

Not much else going on.........quiet day ahead.......

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi, Mac, Lynne, Monyk, Tink, Keisha, pattyw 



Up this morning enjoying listening to the birds sing and looking at the palm trees swaying in the wind and watching the ducks chase each other. The wind has calmed down some this morning. It has been very windy here past few days.

Hubby and I took a drive up to Sebastian yesterday and had lunch at  Squid Lips. It’s a restaurant/ bar that sits on the intracoastal waterway/ Indian River. You can see the dolphins frolicking while you eat. A friend in the neighborhood said she heard there had been a Mama Right whale and her Calf in the Sebastian Inlet ( this is the inlet from the ocean into the intracoastal waterway). She said someone had taken video of it and it was on YouTube so went and watched it. Pretty cool.

I’am going to take my neighbor down the street out for lunch for her birthday today. Her birthday is not until the end of May, but she will be gone soon to go back to New Jersey. She is going to be 84 and she is in great shape. She is an incredible cook and to have a meal at her home is an experience. She is also great fun to be around.

Mac hope you got all your ADR’s taken care of and Luna kitty is doing better.

Lynne glad to hear your cold is getting better.

Tink hope you have been getting some rest on your days off.

Schumi the description of your roast beef sandwich is yummy sounding.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo sounds so lovely how you describe seeing the dolphins.......it`s the only way you should be able to see them.....and seeing a calf sounds beautiful!!!

Hope your neighbor has a lovely birthday.........she sounds like a nice lady. My mum has just turned 83 and is as fit as a fiddle......nice to see. Yes, our sandwiches were beautiful.......I had a go at real bread making rather than a machine......turned out ok.....could do better though.......



Sun is out here........but not sure for how long.....some very ominous clouds out to sea heading this way........


----------



## macraven

_well, i was up at 6 this morning.
i was on a mission with the motherland............dining bookings done within 4 minutes.

now i have plenty of time to change them around or tweek my plans.......lol

my darkside planning i will do when i check into the hotel.
everything has been already done for that portion of the vacation.
car service, check
hotel reservation, check
renewed ap, check




hope all youse homies have a great day!_


----------



## Squirlz

We're on the train to Chicago.  Booked this trip 6 weeks ago, right after we got home from the last one.  Didn't realize it was Easter weekend until recently.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Friday Monyk, Lynne, Robo, schumi, Vicki, Mac!!

Glad to know there is sun & warmth somewhere!  Another cold, dreary day here in Buffalo!  Long range forecast looks the same! No spring for us- can't wait for April 11th- Orlando!! Checking in on our son at the Disney CP.  We miss him a lot!

Off from work for Good Friday.  Nice day to sit home and veg out!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!

Good Friday has always been a day of reflection for me, moreso this year with my brothers unexpected passing.  He was a vibrant, fun-loving father of five.   Possessed with a witty personality & a good heart, he surely didn’t deserve to be taken so soon or in that manner.  He will greatly be missed by all who loved him.  We are relying upon our faith to eventually heal our hearts.

In that vein, I wanted to express my sincere gratitude and thanks to all who reached out to me during my family’s mourning period.  One cannot underestimate the power of friendship to bolster one in times like this, it is truly appreciated.  He will have a memorial service & wake next weekend that should help in the process.

I consider many of my best friends people I have met here, then bonded with in RL.  You know who you are, for betttter or worse lol.  Long ago my adult kids jokingly flipped my oft stated ‘stranger danger’ warnings upon me.   Yet, even my cautious DH agrees, once you meet someone in person, it can morph into a totally different aspect of friendship.

Only once have I been let down by those i’ve met here.  Literally, left holding the bag, as it were. Admit to feeling  shocked & hurt at the time.  Upon reflection tho, have come to the conclusion that all you can really do in that sort of situation is chalk it up to a positive, since you’ve been able to see one’s true colors...fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me indeed.

Sharp turn to welcome @patttyw to the sans thread.  Most of us don’t bite - hard haha

Starting to prep for Easter dinner, life goes on via resuming it.  Pumpkin pies soon in the oven, followed by a cake but the festivities will be pared back a tad. just don’t have it in right now, but it gives me joy to make my kids a nice day in the end.

JIK i gett bogged under, for those of you in the faith, blessed Easter and belated Passover wishes sent your way.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, that was a lovely post. 

You`re a lovely lady and mean a lot to us.........It`s sad to think of you suffering.........

Your brother was blessed to have you in his family. He sounded a genuine man. And as before sending loads of love your way........

Yes, stranger danger takes on a whole new meaning when it`s us adults meeting "folks from the boxes" lol.......but yes, most of the time it works out.....

Hope you can have a lovely Easter, or as best you can........


----------



## macraven

_Janet, welcome back 
I know you have had a lot of suffering over your loss and keep you in my prayers.
Your homies here have you in their thoughts.


It is difficult to be let down by someone you held dearly and trusted.
Hard to recover from.


Now with you talking about your Easter dinner bash, is that a way for you saying the homies should load up the bus and head out on the road trip towards your house?

Who here has the CDL?_


----------



## Lynne G

With a nervous kid, spaced out dog, and my Dsis.  Tissue in hand and a raincoat.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Sharp turn to welcome @patttyw to the sans thread. Most of us don’t bite - hard haha



Thank you so much! 
Yes today and this weekend is surely a time to reflect.  I will keep your family in my prayers!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> We're on the train to Chicago.  Booked this trip 6 weeks ago, right after we got home from the last one.  Didn't realize it was Easter weekend until recently.



_Have a fantastic time in Chicago 
I loved living in the city but don’t miss the weather there
Still go back there during the year

I moved South at the right time_


----------



## Lynne G

And I am even more poor.  Added 16 year old driver to our insurance.  

Have a nice train ride and enjoy Chicago, Squirlz.

Keisha, nice post and continued prayers that peace and comfort continues to heal.  Hugs and I am always available.

Luna is home.  Mac glad to hear she is still your cat.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip squirlz........missed your post.........


Been catching up on some tv we had recorded while we were away.........currently watching The Blacklist.......can’t believe I used to not be able to watch James Spader till I saw this..........

Also made Tequila Sunrises for us tonight.........I can imagine we’re sitting in the sun somewhere........


----------



## keishashadow

How good does a Tequila Sunrise sound?  Don’t think i’ve had one in decades. Probably will settle for a corona. 

Just iced a layer cake. Did a marshmallow fluff type filling, all those baking competitions i’ve been watching have given me a bug.  it’s a neon teal color cake & icing, GD’s fav color she will squeal with delight but it’s truly a monstrosity


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi would squeal happily if the cake was purple!  LOL

I watch the baking shows, but I guess I never get so inspired to cook or bake. Full filling?  Um, not sure I would like.  Not really a cake fan.  But how cute will she be, Keisha.

Wawa run for us.  

Let little one pick up friend and go to mall.  Will be a worry wart until home safely, and no accidents.  She is a good driver, but is so bouncy at having her new license.  

Friday night fun?  Laying on couch.  

But so thankful it is Friday.  Another day of lazy morning.  I could get used to this.  10 year plan, and hoping that is a countdown.  

Fabulous, Fantastic Friday to all the homies! Candy weekend ahead.


----------



## Monykalyn

Keishashadow hope to someday meet you (and many from here) IRL. The ones I've met from trip planning threads  the last year have been fun.. family is used to it now lol! Hope the weekend is able to be a start to some healing for you and family.

Sunny here! Had to find sunglasses for first time since Florida return, but I'm now realizing how dirty the house windows are  no point in washing them yet with possible freezing rain Sunday. 

Pizza for dinner tonight. 

DH has taken the kid out driving more than I have. 

Lazy Friday at home...


----------



## macraven

_This month has passed by too quickly for me...._


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Mac, I made my 2 adrs a few days ago.  Crazy to have to plan what we're going to eat 6 months in advance although I do enjoy the anticipation.

Mmm... tequila sunrise Carole.

It's my last night of freedom before I go back to work tomorrow...having a beer for Janet and cheese toast for dinner while watching the Braves game.

 Janet, that cake sounds great to me.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## pattyw

It's Fish fry Friday for my family- think it's only a northern thing.  
Tequila sunrises sound good schumi! Hope to see the sun sometime soon!


----------



## schumigirl

So.......Tequila Sunrises all around for everyone..........

And some of Jane’s cake.......sounds lush!!! And neon teal sounds bright........lol......GD and everyone else will love it.......your home sounds the place to be for a get together 

MonyK, our windows are a disgrace right now........the weather while we were away has played hell with them......our window cleaner doesn’t come till next week........

Yes yesterday was supposed to be fish day here too........so I eat meat.......just to be different 



Weather was atrocious during the night..........blowing a hoolie and rain.......woke me up more than a few times.......to be a high of 38f today........nice! Glad I don’t have to go anywhere........

Lunch is Parma ham and shrimp today........

Mixed dinner for everyone tonight........DS is having pizza whenever he comes in, DH is having.....something haven’t decided yet and I’m having spicy stir fried lemon and ginger chicken.........DH doesn’t like fresh ginger so, one of those nights........

Food is not far from my thoughts this weekend......

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi!  Lush food indeed.  No fish for us either. For one, I am not fond of most seafood.  Older one enjoys most from the sea, though.

Beautiful, cool but bright blue skies this Saturday.  Then, snow to come next week.  Um, April showers are not to be the snow variety.  

With that, errands to run, and helping parental unit.  Little one is hoping she will let her drive her car.  We will gently try to get her to sell her car to us in the next year.  We told little one, no car at high school.  Pouting is only making the “no” easier.  LOL

Superlastic, Superb Saturday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies

No cartoons for me today since Law and Order reruns are back on now
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Morning homies
> 
> No cartoons for me today since Law and Order reruns are back on now
> Lol_



Love Law and Order.........

I have just eaten so much shrimp I am going to burst.......we had a very late lunch as a friend called in.........and  now I ate too many.......it was gorgeous though......I was kinda nibbling them while I typed, never noticed how many I had.........oops!!!

Later dinner tonight then..........I adore shrimp.....all seafood really.......

Time for cup of tea.......or early Tequila Sunrise.........


----------



## Charade67

I feel like I haven’t been here in forever. B is volunteering at an egg hunt today, dh is out shopping, so I am kind of bored at home. I just finished reorganizing the linen closet. What an exciting life I have. 

Schumi - I see that you have had another trip to Universal. I haven’t read the trip report yet. Hope you had a great time. 

Lynne - I’m not much of a seafood eater either although I do love broiled scallops. Congrats to your daughter on getting her license. That is going to be a summer project for B.

Macraven - I have never watched Law & Order, but I recently discovered that B’s drama teacher was in an episode back in 2000.

I should be doing something productive, but right now I am in my recliner and enjoying the cool breeze from the open  windows. I might even take a nap.

Hello to everybody else who stops by.


----------



## macraven

_back home Charade

You have been missed.


Some homies take breaks from here and we always love when they drop back in.

Once a homie, always a homie here in the UO side of the Dis


I watched the news last night and saw some western states will be having their Easter egg hunt in a lot of snow.
Glad that is not going to be B's  situation today


Now everytime I watch one of the older L&O shows, I'll be searching for a "drama teacher"_


----------



## pattyw

Hi all! Happy Easter weekend! Lazy day here- sun is out!!! Grocery shopping and buying a few Easter goodies!!
@Charade67 - love the kitty pic!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Keishashadow hope to someday meet you (and many from here) IRL. The ones I've met from trip planning threads  the last year have been fun.. family is used to it now lol! Hope the weekend is able to be a start to some healing for you and family.
> 
> Sunny here! Had to find sunglasses for first time since Florida return, but I'm now realizing how dirty the house windows are  no point in washing them yet with possible freezing rain Sunday.
> 
> Pizza for dinner tonight.
> 
> DH has taken the kid out driving more than I have.
> 
> Lazy Friday at home...



I believe I may have missed both a trippeee & a birthday?



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Mac, I made my 2 adrs a few days ago.  Crazy to have to plan what we're going to eat 6 months in advance although I do enjoy the anticipation.
> 
> Mmm... tequila sunrise Carole.
> 
> It's my last night of freedom before I go back to work tomorrow...having a beer for Janet and cheese toast for dinner while watching the Braves game.
> 
> Janet, that cake sounds great to me.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



I feel asleep sitting on couch & missed my beer darnit it lol. Have a lot of pineapple juice i drained from ambrosia fruit. It’s just screaming for some vodka 

Didja accomplish anything while off work?  We keep looking at soil but way to wet to even dream of trying to till or turn it over.



pattyw said:


> It's Fish fry Friday for my family- think it's only a northern thing.
> Tequila sunrises sound good schumi! Hope to see the sun sometime soon!



Every friday like clockwork here.  Hit the church ones up with one of my kids or I sauté shrimp for DH & me.  Yesterday’s crab cakes came out well.  I hate one with heavy breading, use panko



schumigirl said:


> So.......Tequila Sunrises all around for everyone..........
> 
> And some of Jane’s cake.......sounds lush!!! And neon teal sounds bright........lol......GD and everyone else will love it.......your home sounds the place to be for a get together
> 
> MonyK, our windows are a disgrace right now........the weather while we were away has played hell with them......our window cleaner doesn’t come till next week........
> 
> Yes yesterday was supposed to be fish day here too........so I eat meat.......just to be different
> 
> 
> 
> Weather was atrocious during the night..........blowing a hoolie and rain.......woke me up more than a few times.......to be a high of 38f today........nice! Glad I don’t have to go anywhere........
> 
> Lunch is Parma ham and shrimp today........
> 
> Mixed dinner for everyone tonight........DS is having pizza whenever he comes in, DH is having.....something haven’t decided yet and I’m having spicy stir fried lemon and ginger chicken.........DH doesn’t like fresh ginger so, one of those nights........
> 
> Food is not far from my thoughts this weekend......
> 
> Have a great Saturday.........



Or a really big one with a bunch of straws 



macraven said:


> _Morning homies
> 
> No cartoons for me today since Law and Order reruns are back on now
> Lol_



Not even scooby doo?


----------



## macraven

_March 20 was the big day for MonyK (bd)_


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Hi all! Happy Easter weekend! Lazy day here- sun is out!!! Grocery shopping and buying a few Easter goodies!!
> @Charade67 - love the kitty pic!



Thanks Patty. I love cats. I currently have a cute, but very ornery gray/brown tabby.

You must have joined when I was away. I joined this group last year when I was planning a December Universal trip. I'm not sure when I will get back there. Our next big trip is planned for June of 2019. We will be going to southern California and probably visiting Disneyland while we are there.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Thanks Patty. I love cats. I currently have a cute, but very ornery gray/brown tabby.
> 
> You must have joined when I was away. I joined this group last year when I was planning a December Universal trip. I'm not sure when I will get back there. Our next big trip is planned for June of 2019. We will be going to southern California and probably visiting Disneyland while we are there.



Hi! yes- been a lurker for a while.  The folks here are so warm & friendly so I formally joined them!
Love my kitties! Even though my house has turned into a mini pet rescue!

Love Disneyland! Haven't been there in a few years- need to get back soon. I thought it was much more relaxing than WDW.  Universal Hollywood was great too! The tram tour was a lot of fun!


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning - well afternoon (or evening) all! Went to brunch this morning as a friend from out of state came in unexpectedly!! So fun to catch up , plus a couple others whom I haven’t seen in a while. And I’m stuffed. We had mimosas- which were ginormous. I’m ready for a nap but have to go shopping for shoes for middle kid. At least she can do the driving.

Started sunny here, now rain off/on. Missed the soccer game (in rain) because of brunch. 

Dh wants me to book flights for June but eeeek! Prices. So nope / refuse to spend that much. We can always drive if we need to. But while he’s in spendy mode may try to get Universal passes taken care of   Although now there’s a couple offers on vacation packages sitting in my email- gonna have to compare options...

Hair appointment made for next week- so long overdue but March unplanned trip took all my free days. 

And she’s finally done eating. We are off between rain drops!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......MonyK.....our husbands must have the same frame of mind today........Tom just told me to upgrade our December flights to Premium Economy........ we had exit row seats booked which have great leg room, but Premium is better........and Kyle will be with us that trip so it’ll be nice........

So nice you got to catch up with your friend over brunch!! Enjoy the salon next week.........

Keisha don’t know about the sharing bowl..........some may sup more than others........I was caught like that once.........never again........lol........



Not stopped raining all day.........now it’s pitch black and so cold outside........glad I’m in........really enjoying these few days we don’t need to leave the house.........

Since the bottle is now open........ a couple of Tequila Sunrises are on the cards tonight while we watch a movie...........it’s the remake of an old film called Whisky Galore.........set in the Scottish Hebrides Islands during 1941, the true story of a ship that sank with 250,000 bottles of whisky........the locals gathered them and hid them before officials appeared looking for them........it’s years since we saw the original, so hoping the remake is at least a little funny........

If it’s rubbish we’ll watch something else.........

Hope your Saturday is a good one..........


----------



## buckeev

K-Shadow...Prayers for strength and healing for y'all.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, all I can say is local voting will hopefully correct those who think money should buy local say.  Makes me want to be happy to move some day.

Fun day out with the kids.  Errands done, and kids are excited to be watching the hockey game in person tomorrow.  Yep, Easter Day game, but early enough to be home in time for dinner and candy.  


Hey Buckeev, hoping you have a vacation ticker counting down to actually leaving.  Hope all is well in your neck of them woods.

MonyK, hope family is good and nice to catch up with an old friend.  Yeah, have been disappointed with air fare and hotel prices lately.

Schumi, sounds like not so nice weather, but lovely that you have better seats for your December trip. 

Patty, we have been to LA twice.  Kids still talk about Universal Hollywood and getting warm mini donuts in their City Walk.  I still have a smile when wearing a Disney Soda Shop shirt.  We had sundaes there after a movie and toured the Chinese Theatre on one trip.  Had to do Disneyland both trips.

Hey Charade, nice to hear about your day.  Naps are always a good afternoon activity.  Lots of egg hunts today, but kids are way too old.  They rather go shopping and get stuff for them.  

With that, older one wants Chinese or pizza.  Not sure what I feel like for dinner.  Little one just finished scarfing down some hit cheetos.  Guess I will see what her vote is.  Pasta is usually her choice.  

Enjoy this lazy night.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> K-Shadow...Prayers for strength and healing for y'all.




_Tell me your April trip is still on buckeev........
None of this 3 strikes on a match_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Dh wants me to book flights for June but eeeek! Prices. So nope / refuse to spend that much. We can always drive if we need to.




_Its is practically April 1st and you have not booked flights yet for a trip 2 months out??
Prices go up closer to trips....

You landed a spot on my "worry" list.........lol


Guess it is which airline you use though for when getting the deals.
I do see some best fares are one month out depending where you start from.

When I used United, prices dropped after they were released some months later and I would do best booking at 6 weeks out.
My last trip I didn't have a lot of advance time to book but still did fine with 2.5 weeks out on United.
Not many peeps fly North in the winter

SW, I got the better rates either when flights first released or around 3-4 months out.
This year I'm using Delta and booked it at the first of this month.
Its cheaper than what i saw on SW for my trip._


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  I had a halfway decent day today but still no radiology report from my MRI.  I don't expect anything until Monday.  I am now staring down the worst days of tax season and had to take Wednesday off for the injections.  DH starts a new job Monday...well a new location for work, he moves around to different companies under the one he works for.  My MIL is driving me to and from my appointment.  That is almost worse than having needles in my back.  Sorry I can't keep up much but come April 17, I will be here with bells on since my ADR day for WDW is the 22nd and I will be in full trip planning mode for both parks.  Although, as we know, Universal planning isn't much of a problem in advance.  Watching the HHN info intensely.  

I do make it a point to come to this thread to respond to newbies to the Dark Side if I have something to contribute.  Again, thanks to all.


----------



## macraven

_Let's hope the next few days until the doctor appointment flys by for you.
And you can survive the drive Wednesday 
Is your mil a speed demon?

Making the ADR's is stressful
Hope you can land all the ones you want for the right day and time.

Spent today tweaking the ones I made yesterday.
I have two buffets on the same day now.
lol
I'll be eating my way through the motherland in September

Then I will relocate and eat my way through the darkside........but on the fly._


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, sorry to hear no results yet, but glad to hear you had a better day. I am sure it will get busier even more the next 2 weeks.  Then you can relax and enjoy that trip planning mode.

Chinese won for dinner.

Mac, the planning lady.  LOL

Quiet night.  Older one was going to go out with friends, but it fell apart, so he is playing another video game.  Little one is watching some show, and me, the news, and surfing the Dis.  I may be ready for bed soon though.  We will see.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Its is practically April 1st and you have not booked flights yet for a trip 2 months out??
> Prices go up closer to trips....


Yeah-prices weren't great to start with, hoping Frontier has one of their sales closer to time-our return flight dropped in March even, between when started looking and booking.. If we don't get better fares, we will drive.

Let the kid drive for shopping. Managed to get her 2 pairs of shoes, me one pair (walking sandals). Then went to store next door and she managed to find 3 pairs of shorts, capri, and 3 shirts plus underwear.  Oh well, she needed everything. Has been getting hand me downs from older one-which although in good shape (and she likes the stuff) and it was nice to get her some new stuff.


macraven said:


> eat my way through the darkside


I'm binge watching Santa Clarita diet-those words have different meaning now. Show is darkly humorous though!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, second wind and excited town with college ball.  

Midnight soon.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes.  I had a halfway decent day today but still no radiology report from my MRI.  I don't expect anything until Monday.  I am now staring down the worst days of tax season and had to take Wednesday off for the injections.  DH starts a new job Monday...well a new location for work, he moves around to different companies under the one he works for.  My MIL is driving me to and from my appointment.  That is almost worse than having needles in my back.  Sorry I can't keep up much but come April 17, I will be here with bells on since my ADR day for WDW is the 22nd and I will be in full trip planning mode for both parks.  Although, as we know, Universal planning isn't much of a problem in advance.  Watching the HHN info intensely.
> 
> I do make it a point to come to this thread to respond to newbies to the Dark Side if I have something to contribute.  Again, thanks to all.



Continued good wishes........

Tax season doesn’t sound like a lot of fun! But, good luck with everything......including drive with MIL........


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> K-Shadow...Prayers for strength and healing for y'all.



buckeev.........missed your post........

Hope things are good for you and you have a trip coming soon..........don’t be a stranger......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Easter Sunday............


Weather certainly isn't very Easter like today.........

But.........it`s still a lazy Sunday......apart from cooking the turkey later........

Bacon for breakfast, shrimp for lunch.....turkey for dinner......not a bad day...........

Have a lovely day whatever you are doing........


----------



## macraven

_My day will be spent salivating for what you are fixing for meals today_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _My day will be spent salivating for what you are fixing for meals today_



Just about to slather turkey in butter, pepper and streaky bacon........lush!!! Goes in oven in around 30 minutes........

I`ll set an extra place...........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Schumi is serving a lush dinner.  I could take any leftovers?  Have a nice dinner.  

Happy Easter!  


 Breakfast will include chocolate.  Chinese dinner last night has leftovers, so most likely the kids will be eating it before leaving for the game.  Me, hmmm, not sure.  

With that, it is overcast, but not as cool as I thought.  No matter, commute tomorrow morning will be in snowy conditions.  Welcome to April.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and Happy Easter to those who celebrate.  I’m on my way to church and wanted to pop in and say Hi. I have no idea what we will do for lunch. Hopefully find a restaurant that isn’t too crowded. 
Schumi’s turkey sounds really good. 

Back later.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Easter Sans family. 

Off to finish brunch for the neighbors who will be here in an hour......have a great Easter......

Schumi....wow.....Turkey, butter and bacon......yummy.......that would be one for smella dis........


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning and Happy Eater for those who celebrate.

Biscuits and gravy for breakfast, will make deviled eggs later (reminds me I gotta check the coop- a hen was singing her egg song earlier). Maybe steak and potatoes later? Have all the stuff I need in freezer/pantry...

Gray, cold here. Ice predicted to start in a little while.


----------



## agavegirl1

I am far away from family on this day. Just DH and me.  We went to brunch and had an amazing breakfast pizza with three meats, an omelet layer of eggs, peppers, onions and hash browns. We asked it be served in a box since we knew most of it was coming home with us. Topped with a little hot sauce it’s pretty awesome.


----------



## macraven

_My dinner tonight is now complete.

Taco Bell will be open to 6 pm_


----------



## Lynne G

Good choice for dinner Mac.  

Enjoy the holiday homies!   DH came home around lunchtime, and I suggested we go out to eat.  Yum.  But that was brunch, so made cheesy eggs and home fries for mid afternoon lunch.  Yeah, mixed up day, as burger for breakfast/brunch
.

Robo, your brunch sounds lovely.

Charade, hope your meal at the restaurant was not too crowded and lush.

MonyK, I vote for steak.  

Agavegirl, that breakfast meal sounds yum and lush.  Hehe, ready made doggie bag for later snacking.  

Chocolate, and matzo yum!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _My dinner tonight is now complete.
> 
> Taco Bell will be open to 6 pm_



We`ve still never been to Taco Bell.......

Although I don't like that kind of food so that may be why......... Tom would try it though....maybe you need to take him......

Steak and anything is always good!!!


----------



## macraven

_You wouldn't like it.
Strickly fast food and not always the best....

but I do the taco bell runs for Mr Mac _


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. This has been a nice, lazy day - church, lunch, and long nap. I have tomorrow off, so I will probably do a little shopping. Today I discovered that my brown shoes are coming apart.

I have no idea what we will do for supper tonight.  I need to get to the grocery store.  
I don’t go to Taco Bell too often. Our closest one is very close to a really good Mexican restaurant.


----------



## tink1957

Happy Easter homies 

Just got home from work and wondering what to have for dinner since everyone else is at the movies tonight.  Today is my baby boy's birthday...it's funny that it falls on Easter this year since his grandfather was born on Christmas and his dad and uncle were born on Valentine's day so he gets a double holiday birthday today.  The kids are probably going out to eat ...maybe I can text them to bring me something back since all we have is birthday cake 

Hey mac...can you send some nacho fries my way?

Walking Dead here I come....


----------



## tink1957

Just had to share...kids texted me that they are going to Taco Bell


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Tink’s DS.  

Seems very odd that Easter is on April 1st.  It has been early some years, but I cannot remember when it last fell on the first of April.

Full from lush dinner at DSis’s home.  Left overs are in the refrigerator and will be nice for lunch tomorrow.

Was a long ride home, as had to take parental unit home, then left over bag drop at one of my DB’s home.

Chocolate coma, and all but little one back to routine.  With a messy commute in store for tomorrow, I may go in later.  Will be up early though, and have the all news radio channel on. 

With that, a blessed night, and hope Tink gets to enjoy her boy’s birthday cake.


----------



## Monykalyn

Walking Dead was interesting...

Steak, loaded baked potatoes, green beans (frozen from garden last fall)-simmered with onion and bacon.
Pumpkin roll cake for dessert. Amazing what I find in the freezer! I found a stash of Thin Mints from last year too Apparently I hid them so well they were missed by both me and DH...

Leftovers for dinner tomorrow-If i can get back in time going to run middle in for pedicure-she is wearing open toed sandals with her dress for tomorrow NHS induction ceremony.

Thunderstorm/freezing rain today.  yuck.

Bed soon-trying to finish my book...and I am in a grumpy mood (bill paying-sometimes don't want to adult!)

Sweet dreams SANS peeps!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Easter Monday everyone.........

Vicki, belated  to Trey........

mac....no I don't think I would like it......probably why we`ve never gone in........

Pumpkin Roll??????? Sounds curiously nice..........



We have heavy rain, sleet and high winds.......I need some sunshine.........

So, another day of staying in, not going out in that.......

Have done some ironing and rest of the day is snack food and reheating turkey tonight for dinner.........

Hope your Monday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your Monday is good as well Schumi.  Left overs is today's meals.

April snow, oh yes we do, was snowing quite heavily as I commuted.  Salt truck seen ahead of me.  Good thing, temperature is 34.  Car was white when I looked out the window.  Ugh, scraper and brush still needed.  Low weather system came in around 3 am this morning, and is bringing 2 to 3 inches of slushy snow to me, and 4 to 6 inches just North of us today.  I guess the mountain ski places just north of me, is happy, as even more extended spring ski season with this fresh snow.

With that, tea is needed, and hope all the homies have better weather than me.  Gray with slushy snow, and cool.  That sun better make an appearance pronto to me and Schumi.  

Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Dyngus Day- from  the Dyngus Day capital of the world- Buffalo!  What a party here today!  Will try to get in on some Polish fun! We have the craziest parade here-weird version of Mardi Gras. 

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. If feels great to be off on a Monday. I like having a 4 day weekend. This week is B’s spring break. We usually go away and do something together, but not this year since we just had a big vacation in December and are planing a trip next summer.

Tink - Happy belated birthday to your son.

Lynne - Sorry you are still having snow. I think we are finally getting close to spring here.

MonyK - Nice surprise finding the cookies. GS cookie sales here just ended on Saturday. B is still a registered Girl Scout , but isn’t very active anymore.

Good morning Schumi and others who may stop by.


----------



## schumigirl

Rain hasn’t stopped all day! High winds too.......yep, looks nothing like Easter should look.......

Had reheated turkey for dinner tonight........warmed in oven with just chicken stock......juicy!! 

Watching tv and chilling out.......need to go back out tomorrow, but glad to have been in these last few days......

Think we’re at 38 days till we get back to Orlando........ yes, I’m counting........


----------



## macraven

_Need to play ketchp here, haven't been online since early this morning.
Went shopping today with Mr Mac looking for patio furniture.
In one store and then another store, then another store, etc.

He could not make up his mind.
When I shop, I go to one store and buy there.

Nice weather here all day.
Hit 81 and I had a long sleeve top on and felt the heat.
But had no idea we would be gone most of the day

Tink, hope your son had a great birthday yesterday!_


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> Happy Birthday to Tink’s DS.
> 
> Seems very odd that Easter is on April 1st.  It has been early some years, but I cannot remember when it last fell on the first of April.



1956


----------



## macraven

_You back home from your trip now Squiriz?_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Me too mac......I hate going round store after store.......it`s why I won`t go shopping ever, with some of my friends......boy can they shop!!!! Like you I usually have an idea of what I`m going for and just go get it. 


Misty morning, now sun is kinda out.......but 52f to look forward to today........better than yesterday.

Lunch soon.......not sure what to have today.........

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  I'm sure lunch will have been something lush.  We have about the same weather.  A lovely gray sky to start the day, with no sun to see on the horizon.  Yet, even with rain, close to 50 by the late afternoon.

Morning homies.  Town is blue now.  Did not watch that college ball game, too late a night for me.  It's the talk of the town since the wee morning hours.  









  Why yes it is Tuesday.  I guess Mac will be making another Taco Bell run.  

1956, so it has been years since Easter on April 1.  Thanks for the last date it happened, Squirlz.

  With that tea is needed, as just cool enough, tea will be hot and not iced.  

Carry on homies, it's Tuesday, and the taco urge is calling.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday all!  
Dreary day AGAIN!! Schumi & Lynne- will we ever get spring???
  But got the best news yesterday- my older son got an acceptance to medical school!! in Miami!! So a lot of celebrating last night- couldn't really sleep. 
9 days until Orlando!  visiting younger son- hopefully a little side trip to Universal!  Just not the same when we're not staying onsite though.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to your older son getting into medical school Patty.  Seems like you'll be visiting Florida more frequently.  My oldest niece did her graduate work in music in Miami, and liked it there.  And hey, any trip that includes the dark side, onsite or not, is a good one.  9 days is a great ticker.  Good Morning, from a now rainy one here.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks Lynne!!  Yes- many trip to Florida! You can't go to Florida without going through Orlando (and Universal) right?? 

No rain yet- because the next precipitation coming here is SNOW along with high winds! EEEKK!!


----------



## macraven

_Super news Patty on son’s medical school acceptance 

Maybe you’ll get free medical advice for life ....

I know you are very proud of him_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Congrats to patty's son on the medical school acceptance   Miami sounds like a great place to spend a few years ...no snow allowed 

Trey says thanks for all the birthday wishes 

I broke my diet with the nacho fries but they were worth it for all their fake cheesy goodness.

Time to make breakfast, I got some fresh eggs from a friend whose hens were very productive this week so it's lots of omelets for us.

Have a happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## macraven

_Now Tink if you lived next door to monyK, you could have fresh eggs daily....._


----------



## Charade67

Patty - Congrats to your son. Which school will he be attending? I lived in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area for 6 years.


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations to your son Pattyw!!!!

Fantastic achievement.........you must be so proud of him!!!! 


It`s bouncing down with rain again.......better weather must be around the corner........surely..........


----------



## Lynne G

For a moment, almost saw the sun.  Sigh, I wish I would have worn a hat, a winter one at that.  After the rain, the bit of wind is just enough to feel cold.  Saying the week-end will be in the low 40's, with some rain.  Umbrella and blanket will stay in the car until further notice.  Spring, yeah, not really here for us yet.  Week of April rain that started with snow.  Another sigh, no need to change much in the winterized closet.  I'm with Schumi, surely some nicer, sunny, perfect days are in store soon.  Gray is the word of the week, once again.  

Eh, time for lunch.  What for food?  Microwave most likely, meal.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - Congrats to your son. Which school will he be attending? I lived in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area for 6 years.



Barry University- the School of Podiatry

Stealing this from my calendar-" Kind hearts are the gardens, kind thoughts the roots, kind words the flowers, kind deeds the fruits." Made me think of you guys here!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Barry University- the School of Podiatry!



My husband used to teach at Barry. He is in communications though.


----------



## Charade67

I just did some quick research to see if I remembered this correctly - I know a doctor who graduated from Barry’s podiatry school. He now practices in Tallahassee.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> My husband used to teach at Barry. He is in communications though.



My son was very impressed with the school- did your husband like it there?


----------



## keishashadow

GD here since Sunday, just packed her up with a big old kiss.  Went into DR and did double take when I saw my new tablecloth was now embellished with sharpie marker marks that slipped off her earlier drawing. I’m slipping, can’t believe i forgot to put down the craft surface.  At this point, will call it a masterpiece and bring it out each year 

I’m falling in luv with TWD all over again the last 2 episodes 

Have a few (simple phew) tax returns sitting on my desk.  Need to tackle them tomorrow or something else will surely pop up at this late stage.

Warm but so much rain/TS here, many landslides. Feel for those who can do nothing but just watch in horror as their houses get knocked off their foundations.



schumigirl said:


> We`ve still never been to Taco Bell.......
> 
> Although I don't like that kind of food so that may be why......... Tom would try it though....maybe you need to take him......
> 
> Steak and anything is always good!!!



Indeed /\.  Oh so not a Taco Bell fan, it’s been decades. My kids kill me, they like it because $20 basically can buy the entire menu board



tink1957 said:


> Just had to share...kids texted me that they are going to Taco Bell



Are they the only CS place open on easter? Lol



macraven said:


> _Need to play ketchp here, haven't been online since early this morning.
> Went shopping today with Mr Mac looking for patio furniture.
> In one store and then another store, then another store, etc.
> 
> He could not make up his mind.
> When I shop, I go to one store and buy there.
> 
> Nice weather here all day.
> Hit 81 and I had a long sleeve top on and felt the heat.
> But had no idea we would be gone most of the day
> 
> Tink, hope your son had a great birthday yesterday!_



I truly enjoy shopping in the discount designer type hunts

I’d drag that patio shopping out for a month, if not longer if you include online recon first lol.  Process relaxes me.



macraven said:


> _Super news Patty on son’s medical school acceptance
> 
> Maybe you’ll get free medical advice for life ....
> 
> I know you are very proud of him_



Wow, congrats to Patty & son.  Smart kid heading south, unless you mean Miami, Ohio lol


----------



## macraven

_Miami, Ohio...

smartass_


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, Miami, Texas. Just as hot.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> GD here since Sunday, just packed her up with a big old kiss.  Went into DR and did double take when I saw my new tablecloth was now embellished with sharpie marker marks that slipped off her earlier drawing. I’m slipping, can’t believe i forgot to put down the craft surface.  At this point, will call it a masterpiece and bring it out each year
> 
> I’m falling in luv with TWD all over again the last 2 episodes
> 
> Have a few (simple phew) tax returns sitting on my desk.  Need to tackle them tomorrow or something else will surely pop up at this late stage.
> 
> Warm but so much rain/TS here, many landslides. Feel for those who can do nothing but just watch in horror as their houses get knocked off their foundations.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed /\.  Oh so not a Taco Bell fan, it’s been decades. My kids kill me, they like it because $20 basically can buy the entire menu board
> 
> 
> 
> Are they the only CS place open on easter? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I truly enjoy shopping in the discount designer type hunts
> 
> I’d drag that patio shopping out for a month, if not longer if you include online recon first lol.  Process relaxes me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats to Patty & son.  Smart kid heading south, unless you mean Miami, Ohio lol



Taco Bell is that cheap!!! Wow......I’ve heard folks talk about it.........maybe not........

Oh that tablecover is definitely a masterpiece now Keisha.......I read that as purple Markie.......just looked again......you didn’t mention purple......I’m seeing things.......and only had Diet Pepsi today.......lol........we’ve had loads of rain too......lots of flooding but not here thankfully.........


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> my older son got an acceptance to medical school!!


WOW! Congratulations to him!



tink1957 said:


> fresh eggs from a friend whose hens were very productive this week so it's lots of omelets for us.





macraven said:


> fresh eggs daily


Yeah with longer days the girls do better. I actually follow a blog called "fresh eggs daily".  Got the coop ready for the next round of ick. The girls "helped" by pecking my boots and waiting at the door for me to bring back their waterer and of course, toss them treats. You can barely see a few white/black feathers of the fourth chicken in door pic. This is what I look at everyday when I go out to check on them-four feathered faces looking in.


tink1957 said:


> Trey says thanks for all the birthday wishes


Add another belated wish!



Lynne G said:


> For a moment, almost saw the sun


Yeah did some running this am after dropping son off at school. Managed to get done between rain drops-very warm this am as front gets pushed out by the cold front now coming in. We have sleet/snow in forecast for Friday, and a hard freeze warning tonight, after hitting 69 degrees today.



keishashadow said:


> My kids kill me, they like it because $20 basically can buy the entire menu board


yeah...I have bought a couple of those taco boxes to bring home to hungry horde of teens at my house. Can be cheaper than pizza!

Son's birthday today-now 12. Didn't want much, just some gift cards to xbox to buy games. Wants burgers and cheesy fries with bacon tonight-easy enough. He didn't want to go out to eat though, wanted me to make it. Stopped at Party City to get balloons-think I got one of the biggest birthday balloon ever-I am sure the guy hanging out by his car smoking had a good laugh watching me wrestle those things into the back of my SUV in the wind .

Ended up taking middle to get her toes done yesterday before NHS ceremony-decided I needed a pedicure too. My usual place I go to but never had this lady before-turns out she is the mom to my son's good friend -My Anh- for a few years (and very briefly girlfriend in 5th grade)! We were talking about our kids and we suddenly realized who they were! She's a smart girl, and I think part of the reason Ben does so well in math-she challenges him to keep up.

DH out doing a few things-he is tasked with picking up the giant cookie cake...


----------



## macraven

_A big_  _to your boy!

Is this the baby of the family?






We need to keep in good with MonyK.
If we ever want to go out and egg someone's house.
She will be our go to gal.



came back to add, those pictures are precious!!!_


----------



## schumigirl

To your DS MonyK........

Sounds like a nice feast to have!!! Always better when mum makes it........

Wrestling balloons into a car is something I’m sure we all sympathise with........


----------



## tink1957

to monyk's son 
A giant cookie cake sounds good...Trey had a cupcake dozen birthday cake.

Time to do the next load of laundry


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes he is the baby.
Ready for him to get home!Couldn't get great picture, but you get the idea lol!


----------



## Robo56

Mac, just passed by your exit.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to Tink son Trey


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to Monyk son


----------



## Robo56

Pattyw congratulations to your son on his acceptance to medical school.


----------



## Robo56

On the road. Heading North.  Bad traffic in Atlanta and now trying to get thru Chattanooga. 

Son just called and said it’s 71 there now and severe weather with possible hail and tornado’s are being predicted. Weather supposed to plummet to 34. 

Sounds like this is going to be a large storm path. All that are in its way stay safe. 

No matter the weather. Will be glad to see Our son, daughter in law and hold the grandbabies. 

Hubby is driving bumper bumper traffic


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Smart kid heading south, unless you mean Miami, Ohio lol



Ha- no Miami, FL- no more snow for the Buffalo kid!



schumigirl said:


> we’ve had loads of rain too..


Yep same here then it's turning to SNOW! At least your TR has a lot of sun!! and cocktails! 



Monykalyn said:


> Son's birthday today-now 12.


 Amazing decorations !! and cake! One more and a teenager!!



tink1957 said:


> Trey had a cupcake dozen birthday cake.


 I have a Troy and a lot of times people think he's Trey



Robo56 said:


> Pattyw congratulations to your son on his acceptance to medical school.



THX!!



Robo56 said:


> Will be glad to see Our son, daughter in law and hold the grandbabies.



Ahh- grandbababies !! Can't wait !!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Yes he is the baby.
> Ready for him to get home!View attachment 313684Couldn't get great picture, but you get the idea lol!



Perfect

Tink i missed Trey’s BD duh

Happy, happy to both DSs 

Mac - I’ve wanted to stick this on my car’s back window for years


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac, just passed by your exit.




_If I had known you were going north, I would have stood by the highway and waved to youse_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Tell me your April trip is still on buckeev........
> None of this 3 strikes on a match_



YUP! All booked...only a few flight tweaks so far. We've been elbows deep in printing the past month...but unless I'm on my death bed, I'm leaving this house, town, county, state....
Going to be a jam-packed week in ORL, but hoping to see Harry's Castle all Lasered-up! Epcot food thangs for at least two days, (Plus Smash Mouth and Rick Springfield)...so yeah, pretty hyped. 
AND NOW THE HHN ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!! 

*WOW!* Guess I'll hafta spend some more of my kid's "inheritance dough!"...HAHA! It's gonna be real funny if they hafta get a safecracker in here when I kick the bucket... _*"Ummmm, Ma'am...What are all of these Disney and Universal Gift Cards doing in here?!" *_


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> On the road. Heading North.  Bad traffic in Atlanta and now trying to get thru Chattanooga.
> 
> 
> Hubby is driving bumper bumper traffic




_Looking at the time you posted this, I was on the exit ramp at that exit at 5:25!

Hate to to tell you but by now you already know you’ll spend about an hour to get thru Chattanooga 

Your traffic will hit with waits once you cross the border and get near the junction for 24 and 75

Construction still going on in Chatt downtown area on 24

You should be good going thru Nashville by the time you hit it

Safe travels!_


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Perfect
> 
> Tink i missed Trey’s BD duh
> 
> Happy, happy to both DSs
> 
> Mac - I’ve wanted to stick this on my car’s back window for years View attachment 313722


Um. I need that window sticker. 
Cooking bday boys dinner.  Burned the bacon first go round. 
May be making May trip with DH for DD drop off (I may have an addiction no matter how done with Disney I feel/claim). But it'd be fun to hit F&G with DH 

One of my friends posted this
 

Pretty true

Temps have dropped 15 degrees in past 2 hours.  In for a wild night. We expect it on April 3rd as I think twice in 12 years we've had calm weather (bad thunderstorm night he was born). 


I'm going to let DH "find" the HHN stuff on his own - he'll be more likely to want to go that way


----------



## macraven

_ Buckeev
Hey!!

You should miss the crowds if you are going a week and half from now

I read some Twitter how long the line waits are at the motherland a few minutes ago
Yikes...

Have the best trip ever!
_


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
You are a smart homie

Let the Mr find out the hhn info and he will end up surprising you with a trip for hhn_


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> YUP! All booked...only a few flight tweaks so far. We've been elbows deep in printing the past month...but unless I'm on my death bed, I'm leaving this house, town, county, state....
> Going to be a jam-packed week in ORL, but hoping to see Harry's Castle all Lasered-up! Epcot food thangs for at least two days, (Plus Smash Mouth and Rick Springfield)...so yeah, pretty hyped.
> AND NOW THE HHN ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!
> 
> *WOW!* Guess I'll hafta spend some more of my kid's "inheritance dough!"...HAHA! It's gonna be real funny if they hafta get a safecracker in here when I kick the bucket... _*"Ummmm, Ma'am...What are all of these Disney and Universal Gift Cards doing in here?!" *_



LOL!

That’s really $ in the bank in my book. 

My mister thot I was insane when i snatched up multiple multiday Universal tix @ a AAA rate under $70.  This back before HP came to town.  Still have one left that had to be transferred into a new tix.  Holding it for a rainy day when i’m Too poor to afford to renew my AP.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, apparently I needed more rest.  Came home, felt cold, so layed down in bed.  4 hours later, woke up to 
some crabby kids.  Had to make their own dinner.  Yeah, well hungry, you make it.  I was just making food for me a few minutes ago, and DH came in.  More crabby kids that DH got some of what I made.  

 To 12 year old kid of MonyK.

Nice pictures MonyK.

 To Keisha and MonyK funnies.

Ugh, DH got control of the TV.  Gotta go, iPad viewing needed.


----------



## macraven

_You did good Keisha by buying those tickets eons ago

Sorry many of youse are having lousy weather
I remember those type of days well living in the North

Today our high was 79-80
Watching weather channel and it has dropped to 71 just now

But cold after midnight and not great Wednesday _


----------



## macraven

_I missed Lynne’s post

Hope you are feeling better soon Lynne 

That long sleep you had had to feel good_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by........

Heading out for lunch with husband and another guy......aren’t I lucky........ 

Sun has finally started shining after another morning of rain and grey skies......

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Hump Day!  Yes, it is Wednesday, and already thinking of the week-end now.  

Very foggy morning.  Hard to see your hands.  Universal's ad announcing Stranger Things for HHN shows a foggy entrance, coincidence?  I think not, the radio guy said it is so foggy, looks like some monster will come out of the abyss.  Yeah, it's foggy, and warmer.  But no matter, Mother Nature is firing up a cold front, that will hit us later today, and tomorrow will be 31, and snow.  Yes, that's right.  Snow.  Really, is this our Spring?  

Enjoy your lunch Schumi, and enjoy that sun.  Sniff, sniff, we are another gray day.

Mac, hope your day is a good one.  Not sure why I was so tired.  Guess exhausted from fighting that cold I had last week.  At least it made me wake up extra early today.

Finally, it is almost warm inside, so ice tea it is.  Well, tepid tea. 

With that, wiz past today, and Friday will be here, so have a wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good sleepy morning everyone. The cat decided that I needed to get up 30 minutes earlier than I had the alarm set for. 
Today I am regretting not planning some sort of trip for spring break. B is already bored. Most of her friends have plans for the week. One of them is on her way to to visit a college today - in Hawaii.  Poor B, the only things on her schedule this week are a hair cut today and starting an SAT prep class tomorrow.  She does have some weekend plans that should be fun though. 

Patty - My husband really liked teaching at Barry, it was just south FL that we were tired of.  After 6 years in FL we were ready for a change.  I do miss being just a few hours from Orlando though. We are in Virginia now. 

Keisha - Sorry about the tablecloth. Any chance the sharpie can be washed out?

MonyK - Happy birthday to your son.

Robo - I miss Atlanta, but do not miss driving in that traffic. 

Buckeev - I hope you have an awesome trip. I keep dreaming that I am back at Universal. I guess I want to go back more then I realize. 

Lynne - Hope you are feeling better. Sometimes sleep is the best thing. 

It’s now the time I had my alarm set for. I guess I should get up and start gettting ready for work.


----------



## macraven

_Where’s our camel?

Visuals are good for day of the week_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Where’s our camel?
> 
> Visuals are good for day of the week_




Put your glasses on Mac!  Or maybe you're in this foggy day too?  LOL They are there (3 camels) in the fog!  It is hump day, for those of leisure.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday everyone!  We have very high winds and clouds/rain today- another stunning day! 

Charade- great news about school- yes south Florida I'm sure is a little crazy!

Lynne- Hope you're feeling better

schumi- enjoy your lunch- sounds like a MAN sandwich!

It's Chicken Parm Wednesday- a little pasta has to help get over the Hump!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Put your glasses on Mac!  Or maybe you're in this foggy day too?  LOL They are there (3 camels) in the fog!  It is hump day, for those of leisure.



_You are right 
Glasses on and now I see them

And it is so cute!! 

That would make a cool avatar pic_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

On my second cup and still having a hard time getting motivated ....guess it was the interrupted sleep due to a stormy night.  

Glad Lynne got some much needed rest...hope you're back to normal soon.

Buck, hope you have a wonderful trip

Janet, I miss the days of cheap tickets.  I  got the 2 week Kroger tickets for $89 in 2010 and traded them for aps for practically nothing...wish I had bought a few dozen since they disappeared shortly afterwards....gone are the days

I think I might have a leftover cheeseburger for breakfast ...we grilled out last night and had 6 left.

Happy camel day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, lunch was good Patty.......good food and company..........


And it’s still raining.........skies are grey and very heavy.........more rain to come. 

Out tonight for a little while.......though could be doing with staying in.........

Not enough hours in the day right now.........


----------



## Lynne G

Rain is blowing sideways.  40 to 45 mph wind.  My umbrella was airborne and acting as a shield while I was walking for lunchtime.  Ugh.  Severe Thunderstorm roulette this afternoon.  Pasta and meatballs sound like a good meal.  Either that or pigs in a blanket, but little one would not eat those.  Pasta it most likely will be, and Patty can share her chicken parm, and burger from Tink.  LOL

Rainy afternoon, and I need more tea.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Rainy afternoon, and I need more tea.



Definitely will share my chicken parm.  37 degrees-rain- winds gusting to 50mph. Think I saw hail at one point! 

Lynne, I'm going past the tea to needing a Long Island Iced tea.  I did look a little drunk driving to work this morning as the wind kept blowing my car from side to side! 

Polish girl here- pigs in the blanket were my mom's specialty.  Dad wasn't a cabbage fan- she made them without cabbage for him-a tasty meatball at that point.  Maybe your little one would like that?


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe Patty.  She can be very picky.  Would probably take Tink's burger, minus the cheese.  Though she does eat my meatballs, but I only use hamburger, and don't do the mix of meat for my meatballs.  

Yeah, I'm waiting for my commute to be feeling it in the car too.   Windows were whistling a little while ago.


----------



## macraven

_I love cabbage and sausages!
Pigs in a blanket have not made since the kids left home

Mr Mac has food restrictions so I can’t make all the good stuff I really like
Rather not eat the same thing for days so cook a more bland meal now

But we eat out once a week for dinner and I take full advantage of eating dinners I don’t do at home

Spent the day together and bought patio furniture 

Why he wanted to get it is beyond me
Too hot for much of the year to sit outside during the day

_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne-yeah- I get picky eaters!  Younger son is vegetarian- no meat or fish and super picky!! He lives on mac & cheese, pizza, breakfast food!! He will eat pizza but not red sauce on pasta?? eats raw carrots but not cooked... I could go on!! But he's cheap to feed so we focus on that!

mac- Yes love cabbage and sausage!! Patio furniture? too hot to sit outside?  Sounds like heaven!! In our case we can't sit outside because it's too cold after dinner (yes sometimes even in July!!)


----------



## macraven

_I will never forget winters living in the North.
Grew up in St Louis area and relocated to Chicago on a job transfer.

After years in the city and 2 kids, pg with another, had to move and buy a house.
Too many issues trying to get an apartment with 3 littles per city ordinances.

Ended up buying a house on the Illinois, Wisconsin border.
Mr Mac commuted for years to downtown Chicago all those years.

I definetely know how summer does not exist further northern Illinois.
One year we had the furnace on the 4th of July.
Snow in late April was not uncommon.
Had light flurries in late October before....

You are talking to the choir here about snow and cold weather......lol
(I was thankful for boys as they ended up helping me shovel the drive when they got to be teens.)
Take more trips to Florida to get more sunshine.

I was lucky, had 4 boys and easy to cook for them until late teens and in college.
One became a yuppy with weird foods.
Ever watch bizarre foods on tv?
Yea, that type of foods.

When ever Guy Fieri did a show on a resturant in Chicago or nearby suburbs, my one son would always take me to them. 
If he saw it on the tv show, we went....
Some of the places had me hooked._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I will never forget winters living in the North.
> Grew up in St Louis area and relocated to Chicago on a job transfer.
> 
> After years in the city and 2 kids, pg with another, had to move and buy a house.
> Too many issues trying to get an apartment with 3 littles per city ordinances.
> 
> Ended up buying a house on the Illinois, Wisconsin border.
> Mr Mac commuted for years to downtown Chicago all those years.
> 
> I definetely know how summer does not exist further northern Illinois.
> One year we had the furnace on the 4th of July.
> Snow in late April was not uncommon.
> Had light flurries in late October before....
> 
> You are talking to the choir here about snow and cold weather......lol
> (I was thankful for boys as they ended up helping me shovel the drive when they got to be teens.)
> Take more trips to Florida to get more sunshine.
> 
> I was lucky, had 4 boys and easy to cook for them until late teens and in college.
> One became a yuppy with weird foods.
> Ever watch bizarre foods on tv?
> Yea, that type of foods.
> 
> When ever Guy Fieri did a show on a resturant in Chicago or nearby suburbs, my one son would always take me to them.
> If he saw it on the tv show, we went....
> Some of the places had me hooked._



My niece and I went to Guy Fieri’s restaurant in NYC on our first visit.......it was good!!! 

Love the look of some of the places he goes.......same with Man vs Food and Adam Richman.........love their shows.........

Now I’m hungry and I’ve eaten well today............

Bedtime for us here........had a retro cocktail again tonight..........another Tequila Sunrise night........

See youse tomorrow........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Take more trips to Florida to get more sunshine.



 Yep- that's the plan! I do hate the cold but it's home and I love it and the people here! But someday...

Good night schumi!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hump day indeed. Almost forgot fastpasses this am-jumped on long enough to get FoP and SDMT -rest can get done later.
Chinese for lunch. So thirsty all day had to stop on way home to get bottle of water. Also got lemonade-which is currently mixed with some blackberry whiskey...no work for me tomorrow . Hair day, and DH called on way home and said his dad had an extra ticket to Cardinal home opener tomorrow. And this is why he was ok with our girls trip last month-we both knew this was coming!  I am much bigger fan than he is but he gets the good tickets.


Lynne G said:


> so layed down in bed. 4 hours later, woke up to
> some crabby kids. Had to make their own dinner.


Nice nap! clearly needed. My kids know some nights if they want to eat, they make it themselves-always have Ramen, eggs, bread, peanut butter etc. The boy will make himself a breakfast burrito sometimes too (or cereal).Tonight was leftover night anyway-they were given ample warning - but I ended up with the leftover steak and potato 



Lynne G said:


> Yes, that's right. Snow


 yes we still have up to an inch of snow for Friday-making me nervous as usually the forecast will change a gazillion times but nope-still sticking with the snow. At least it is sunny today. Hens were in garden-they need to work faster to get the weeds churned up! Such odd weather they've been slacking



tink1957 said:


> I think I might have a leftover cheeseburger for breakfast .


Add some hashbrowns, top with fried egg, chili and cheese and you've got a slinger! Breakfast of champions and cure for hangovers (at least when I was in my twenties-not sure I could handle that anymore)
So glad we talk about food-gives me menu ideas for later lol!

Son said he had a great birthday. ginourmous balloon will probably still be floating in 6 weeks.


----------



## macraven

_Can’t remember if I posted a birthday greeting to your son Lynne 

But if I did not then ...






To Lynne’s son!_


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- good job on FP! Love FOP.

My son bought me a Mother's Day balloon a few years ago- couldn't get rid of it until it deflated.  It took over a year! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac needs her glasses again.  Was MonyK’s son, mine has his 21st birthday, not turning 12, in November.

Yummy meatballs in red sauce and perfectly cooked spaghetti.  Not much left for DH.

Not as tired today, and getting used to little one doing an errand run by herself.  Got her real license today, as when she passed test on Friday, only got a temporary one.  Happy kid.

Quiet night, and ready to bundle up for tomorrow.  Will be a below freezing commute.  Are we sure it is April?  

Yay for MonyK to score those fast passes.  Means your trip is 60 days away.  Wahoo.  

Yep, Patty, family and friends mostly here, so while I complain, I like living here too.  I have a 10 year plan to retire, so after that, a snow bird or maybe permanent may be more interesting to me.  

Ah, tea with some lemon, and a good chocolate from a chocolate shop box we had bought this past weekend.  

Have a lovely, restful night homies.

And, hehe, I have the remote tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

OOh another son Bday? Happy Birthday to Lynnes son


pattyw said:


> Monyk- good job on FP! Love FOP.
> 
> My son bought me a Mother's Day balloon a few years ago- couldn't get rid of it until it deflated.  It took over a year! I couldn't believe it!



Yea pretty much only attraction that needed to be gotten at 60 days is FoP and it is something we all enjoy. My son like SDMT so I try to always get that too.

Wow that is some balloon! I am staring at our balloon monster right now lol!


----------



## Monykalyn

And here I followed Macs lead @Lynne G


----------



## macraven

_I’ll borrow your glasses
Lol_


----------



## Lynne G

See that is why I am not a night owl! LOL

News is nothing new.  Not waiting for  DH, and hiding my phone in case he wants a ride. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Thought I’d missed a birthday.......maybe not! Glad your boy had a good birthday MonyK.........


Spring has arrived .......Sun is shining but so cold still........it was freezing when we came in last night and the wind was wild!! Proper winter night feeling..........

Looks a gorgeous day though.........stayed in this morning to do laundry and clean all the bathrooms.......hope to start hanging washing out on line soon.......but, grocery shopping this afternoon and not much else. 

But, Thursday again..........almost the weekend.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Schumi, winter here too, 34, with a wind chill in the 20's.  I am not that far North, am I?  The sun is shining, with high clouds on the horizon.   

But, yes, it is Thursday, and once again, rain will arrive, or snow showers, depending on how warm we get this afternoon.  






 and it's our baseball team's home opener today.  Guess they are warming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

With that, I need tea.  

Schumi should be ready for something lush for lunch, and a cleaning and errand running day sounds nice, even if it's as cold out as here.

Have a terrific, thirsty Thursday, and throw back a good memory or two, with a drink.


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies
Getting closer to the weekend 

Lynne your first cat looks like a ball of fur

Hope those on the east coast have better weather real soon
No more snow for youse!_


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone . Nice cup of hot coffee in hand .

Was interesting drive back to southern Indiana. Traffic getting through Atlanta, Chattanooga and Nashville was heavy. Then we went through severe wind, rain and and a impressive lightening display on the other side of Clarksville. Was glad to pull into garage at the end of the trip.

Mac right after I sent you the email yesterday evening the Tornado warning sirens went off here. Then temps dropped another 10 degrees with rain, thunder and wind, but no major storm.

It was 35 this morning when I woke up. This is not the Flordia warm weather my bones are used to.

At least the sun is shining this morning 



Lynne G said:


> And, hehe, I have the remote tonight.



 Lynne do you have any favorite TV shows you like to watch?


----------



## macraven

_Robo, glad you arrived safely

While in Indiana, turn the heat up and stay inside until outside  temps hit 60...._


----------



## Lynne G

Not really Robo.  Just that DH picks some really odd ones to watch.  I feel ya, that wind is biting and some rain, though looked like snow, was falling.  HeHe, news guy said to have a hat and gloves for the baseball game today, clarified to mean winter ones.  Hope your coffee stays hot and plentiful, and happy to hear you survived the traffic and weather and made it home safely.  

I bet Patty and Charade are not enjoying this cool weather either.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. I am at work and have nothing to to. It will probably be very quiet here for the next 2 weeks. One of our therapists is going on a long vacation. 

I may leave a bit early today since I am so bored. This afternoon I am taking B to her first SAT prep class then we have to drive out to Roanoke to pick up her prom dress. We tried getting it last week but I was not satisfied with some of the alterations. Hopefully they have resolved the problem. 

Lynne - You are correct. I am not enjoying this cooler weather. There is the possibility of snow in our forecast on Saturday. 

Macraven - We may be looking at patio furniture this summer. We need to get our deck repaired first. I am also looking forward to getting a grill. 

Patty - You will enjoy Miami winters. I can remember being at the neighborhood pool with my daughter while my northern friends were shoveling snow. 

Hello to Schumi, Keisha, Robo, Tink, and anyone else I may have missed.

 It’s almost lunchtime. I think I’ll go get a pizza and take it home for me and B.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, good luck with B's prom dress.  I was lucky, little one's fit her perfect except the length.  My Dsis in law, expert seamstress, hemmed it, and it's just the right length now.   Pizza for lunch sounds good.  I'm not sure what I am having.  Have a doctor's appointment, so leaving a little early too.  And we also get snow on Saturday.  With a 9 am soccer game scheduled an hour and a half away that morning.  Good think my car is an AWD.  

We go from clouds to sun, and it still feels cool.  That wind.......


----------



## macraven

_We went to Roanoke year before last
Nice town
Hope the alterations are correct
Prom is so much fun for the teens

We have a screened in porch with full roof and an open deck
Our deck needs work done on it but that will be dealt with next year

I only use it for the grill

Lynne, pizza is good anytime of the day_


----------



## keishashadow

Woke up to 20 degree wind chill and snow showers this am.  Not going to improve much for next week as weatherman states. Lock him up 

High winds yesterday & night before, a barn was literally flattened by a ‘microburst’.  We kept losing power, I gave up on taxes and polished them off this am.  Sun is shining now at least!



Charade67 said:


> Good sleepy morning everyone. The cat decided that I needed to get up 30 minutes earlier than I had the alarm set for.
> Today I am regretting not planning some sort of trip for spring break. B is already bored. Most of her friends have plans for the week. One of them is on her way to to visit a college today - in Hawaii.  Poor B, the only things on her schedule this week are a hair cut today and starting an SAT prep class tomorrow.  She does have some weekend plans that should be fun though.
> 
> Patty - My husband really liked teaching at Barry, it was just south FL that we were tired of.  After 6 years in FL we were ready for a change.  I do miss being just a few hours from Orlando though. We are in Virginia now.
> 
> Keisha - Sorry about the tablecloth. Any chance the sharpie can be washed out?
> 
> MonyK - Happy birthday to your son.
> 
> Robo - I miss Atlanta, but do not miss driving in that traffic.
> 
> Buckeev - I hope you have an awesome trip. I keep dreaming that I am back at Universal. I guess I want to go back more then I realize.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you are feeling better. Sometimes sleep is the best thing.
> 
> It’s now the time I had my alarm set for. I guess I should get up and start gettting ready for work.



I’m going to embroider her ‘mistakes’ and give to her when she has her own house



pattyw said:


> Definitely will share my chicken parm.  37 degrees-rain- winds gusting to 50mph. Think I saw hail at one point!
> 
> Lynne, I'm going past the tea to needing a Long Island Iced tea.  I did look a little drunk driving to work this morning as the wind kept blowing my car from side to side!
> 
> Polish girl here- pigs in the blanket were my mom's specialty.  Dad wasn't a cabbage fan- she made them without cabbage for him-a tasty meatball at that point.  Maybe your little one would like that?



You had me at chicken parm!  Drool . Nobody here will eat it besides me.  Order it out whenever I get a chance.

Halupki Double drool. I make roaster full & freeze individual portions.



Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Nice cup of hot coffee in hand .
> 
> Was interesting drive back to southern Indiana. Traffic getting through Atlanta, Chattanooga and Nashville was heavy. Then we went through severe wind, rain and and a impressive lightening display on the other side of Clarksville. Was glad to pull into garage at the end of the trip.
> 
> Mac right after I sent you the email yesterday evening the Tornado warning sirens went off here. Then temps dropped another 10 degrees with rain, thunder and wind, but no major storm.
> 
> It was 35 this morning when I woke up. This is not the Flordia warm weather my bones are used to.
> 
> At least the sun is shining this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne do you have any favorite TV shows you like to watch?



Talk about a homecoming! 



macraven said:


> _We went to Roanoke year before last
> Nice town
> Hope the alterations are correct
> Prom is so much fun for the teens
> 
> We have a screened in porch with full roof and an open deck
> Our deck needs work done on it but that will be dealt with next year
> 
> I only use it for the grill
> 
> Lynne, pizza is good anytime of the day_



Leads to my frame of mind day-dreaming re HHN but Didn’t the AHS house feature Roanoke?  I have yet to pick up watching the series, couldn’t get thru the 1st few episodes.  On that bucket list tho lol mostly because HHN is so focused upon it.


----------



## macraven

_Yes they did

Good house also

I did three nights prior to the private tour that year

Once the tour guide explained in depth about the house, I really understood it and more enjoyable for me_


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - you are so fortunate to have a seamstress in the family. B’s dress had to be taken in a bit in the top and also shortened. The skirt  has 3 or 4 layers. It was the last layer that we had problems with. It looked like the sesmstress just waded it up ad stitched it. I wish I had taken a picture.

Macraven - I would so love to have a screened in porch. Caspian (my cat) would really enjoy it. I am thinking of going him some sort of catio when we get the deck fixed. 

I left work early, Now I’m thinking about a nap.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thirsty Thursday!  
Now I want pizza.  May stop on way home- currently at hair appointment getting the grey covered


Charade67 said:


> left work early, Now I’m thinking about a nap


Naps are always good

Will be fairly nice today, although high cloud cover.  Still some blue sky before front bringing the snow rolls in tomorrow evening.

Soccer tonight. Saturday's game should be interesting in the cold (if it's not cancelled).  

Happy Friday eve!


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone!!!

It's been a crazy morning at work today! 

Even crazier to keep watching sun/clouds/SNOW!! I saw yesterday that many flights out of Buffalo were cancelled with the extreme winds! 

6 more days until Orlando!  I will probably bring a cold front to Florida! Will be glad to see younger boy! We're planning to do some non-theme park activities when we're there this time as we're taking my elderly mom.  Can't see her on The Mummy!! 

Charade- love your cat's name- Caspian!  and a catio! never heard that before-how cute.  My cats have various condos/cat trees all over the house. 

Monyk- enjoy your salon appt!  I make sure to go every 5 weeks- don't want to know if there's any gray!


----------



## schumigirl

I’m with you Patty.......every 5 weeks or as near as for colour and cut......I don’t want to see the grey come through........assuming there are any of course.......

Keish, your weather sounds like ours last night........felt like a horror movie howling wind! Today is beautiful. 



Speaking of naps........I had one today too........DH said one minute I was texting, the next I was asleep......slept for an hour and it felt great!!! So Charade I can agree naps are good.........

Dinner was roasted salmon and roasted cod for DS........lush!! 

But.........5 weeks today till overnight at airport...........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> .felt like a horror movie howling wind!



That's it!! HHN needs to add a house- Northern Weather! Scariest one yet!

schumi- you have the best dinners! I think it's pizza night here!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> That's it!! HHN needs to add a house- Northern Weather! Scariest one yet!
> 
> schumi- you have the best dinners! I think it's pizza night here!



Lol........I love old Black and white movies set in old huge huge houses with the wind howling around it........I’d love a house like that.........

I adore pizza....... but we are trying to be good as we both put on a ton of weight in Orlando.......not quite sure how that happened.........

Enjoy your pizza though! Not jealous at all..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I’m with you Patty.......every 5 weeks or as near as for colour and cut......I don’t want to see the grey come through........assuming there are any of course.......
> 
> Keish, your weather sounds like ours last night........felt like a horror movie howling wind! Today is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of naps........I had one today too........DH said one minute I was texting, the next I was asleep......slept for an hour and it felt great!!! So Charade I can agree naps are good.........
> 
> Dinner was roasted salmon and roasted cod for DS........lush!!
> 
> But.........5 weeks today till overnight at airport...........



He preferred cod over salmon? 

Blink & it’ll be here .  Think it’s 3 weeks for us.  Yes, i’m Still switching things around 



schumigirl said:


> Lol........I love old Black and white movies set in old huge huge houses with the wind howling around it........I’d love a house like that.........
> 
> I adore pizza....... but we are trying to be good as we both put on a ton of weight in Orlando.......not quite sure how that happened.........
> 
> Enjoy your pizza though! Not jealous at all..........



Hmmm wonder if they could use glasses (akin to 3-D) and get that desired B&W effect?  Those rooms years’ past with heavy strobes along those lines were pretty cool!

Two of the sleeper houses have ahem revisited me over the years.  Alice (where if you timed a room near the end just right it was unexpectedly but mighty gory) & La Larona (general subject matter & especially church scene).


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> He preferred cod over salmon?
> 
> Blink & it’ll be here .  Think it’s 3 weeks for us.  Yes, i’m Still switching things around
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm wonder if they could use glasses (akin to 3-D) and get that desired B&W effect?  Those rooms years’ past with heavy strobes along those lines were pretty cool!
> 
> Two of the sleeper houses have ahem revisited me over the years.  Alice (where if you timed a room near the end just right it was unexpectedly but mighty gory) & La Larona (general subject matter & especially church scene).



Lol.....yes, he’s not fond of salmon, I buy cod loin where there is not a single bit of skin and bone in......I prefer that cut of cod too, very chunky.........

I loved La Larona house.......it was very creepy! Alice must have been a year I missed I believe......don’t recognise that name. 

I loved Psychoscareapy house in The Bloody Mary year.......08 I believe.......that one spooked me to bits! Poor Todd almost gave me a piggy back in that house.......Tom and Kyle were howling with laughter, I wouldn’t let go of him.......

Oh 3D glasses with B&W effect.......that would be cool..........

You still switching things around..........


----------



## macraven

_Salmon is one fish Mr Mac refuses to eat 
I don't make fish at home, so he will order fish when we go out to eat.
Always do one night a week out and another if he does not like whats on the menu at home.

I'm not about to cook just for myself.
Easier to get something out then._

_Yea....Larona house was a good one!_


----------



## Charade67

Back from Roanoke and ready to crash. We got to the shop around 6:15.  B tried on the dress, I carefully inspected it, it looked good so I paid for the alterations and we left. We decided to stop by the mall since we were so close. Did a little shopping and then got dinner. We went to a restaurant that B says we have been to before, but I don’t remember it.  We both ended up ordering from the “light” menu. By the time we were done it was 8:30 and we had a hour drive home.

MonyK - The nap was nice. I just wish it had been a bit longer.

Patty - It took us a little while to come up with a name for the cat. My husband kept suggesting ridiculous names. We had decided that all 3 of us had to agree on the name. We started naming characters from our favorite movies. Dh suggested Aslan, but I didn’t think it was a good fit. Then he said Caspian and both B and I agreed immediately. 

Schumi - One of B’s favorite foods is salmon. That’s actually what she had for supper tonight.

I am envious of those of you who have Florida trips planned soon. I really want to go back.  It looks like we aren’t going anywhere until 2019.


----------



## houseofthrees

Robo56 said:


> Morning everyone . Nice cup of hot coffee in hand .
> 
> Was interesting drive back to southern Indiana. Traffic getting through Atlanta, Chattanooga and Nashville was heavy. Then we went through severe wind, rain and and a impressive lightening display on the other side of Clarksville. Was glad to pull into garage at the end of the trip.
> 
> Mac right after I sent you the email yesterday evening the Tornado warning sirens went off here. Then temps dropped another 10 degrees with rain, thunder and wind, but no major storm.
> 
> It was 35 this morning when I woke up. This is not the Flordia warm weather my bones are used to.
> 
> At least the sun is shining this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne do you have any favorite TV shows you like to watch?



Glad to see you survived the potholes in Nashville.  Our roads are absolutely horrible right now!


----------



## schumigirl

And the winds are back.........so much for spring!!! Least it’s not raining........

 To houseofthrees.........nice to see you here........



So, thought about going back to bed this morning.......DS left for his office around 6.45.......I didn’t want tea so early........but heard DH up and in the shower so thought ok we’re up......no back to bed this morning. 

Going to get another piece of furniture for our sitting room today........there’s a guy who makes oak furniture to order and he’s usually pretty quick despite a fairly small workforce. It’s just a small side piece we want for a large table lamp. 

Then a weekend of the Bahrain Grand Prix..........practices, qualifying then the race Sunday! Yep......not much work done this weekend.........

Have a good Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Lunchtime for Schumi.  Sounds like a fun week-end with car races watching.  Nice end table too.  

Yeah, older one will eat salmon, and most other seafood too.  Me, no way, though I did have a small piece one time I was in Alaska.  Little restaurant deep in the woods, and cook told me it would not taste fishy.  It did not.  I am sure that salmon was caught not that long before.  Silver salmon were running while I was there.  My colleague stationed there, went fishing at 10pm at night, right in town, and was not the lone fisherman.  Ah late summer days, most of the people were out all night.  

Agree Charade, a late night school night is not my idea of fun.  Lucky, the soccer practice was scheduled for 1/2 hour away, then 10 minutes away, then 5 minutes away.  Little one drove herself to practice.  And came home with coffee and munchkins.  Yes, a DD is not far from the field.  She said she was cold from practice.  Yes, did you not see we were in the 30's, with 20's wind chills last night?  You have under armour stuff.   
Hey, Houseofthrees, yep, this time of year, we have pot hole dodging too.  Seems the 4 Nor'easters and icy winter we had, needed lots of salt brine on the roads.  I'm waiting for Spring.  







Yep, glad it is Friday, and pizza for lunch. 

Rainy start.  And wouldn't you know, figured I could run from the car, and not use my umbrella.  Within 5 steps from the car, my shoe unties.  Eww, wet shoe laces.  One thing I hate feeling.  And it's cool here again, 38 out, but less windy. 

With that, I need tea. And heated seat in my office.  LOL 

It's a wet Friday, and a fun, and frisky Friday, homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Schumi, Lynne, Mac, Monyk, Pattyw, charade67, Keisha, Tink 




Hey, where’s are buddy Chuckers





This ones for agavegirl tax season will be over soon and you can dance









And a dancing chihuahua for Friday celebration.........LOL......


Good morning  houseofthrees........Nashville has gotten to be bit of a nail-biter to drive through over the past few years, but it is the most direct route for me to travel back and forth from Southern Indiana to Florida. Used to be that Atlanta was the only hold up on the route now Chattanooga and Nashville are to.

Nashville has grown a lot over the years. I do like to take a trip down there with daughter-in-law and granddaughter sometimes to shop. We went to Green Hills Mall last time we were there and had a nice time shopping.


----------



## Robo56

Orlando here we come........

 

3 weeks till Keishas trip 

5 weeks Schumi 

6 1/2 weeks till grandbabies and me.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice countdown Robo.......

Back in from town where I picked up a new dress......wasn't looking for anything but there it was........would be rude not to. 

It`s so dull today.........not cold, it`s a massive 54F.........for us after the last few days it is positively tropical........


----------



## macraven

_To the newest homie_


*Houseofthrees*


_Looks like a new homie to our group!_

_We are a friendly bunch of peeps and love adding you to our little family here in the darkside_

_We’re just a chat group and talk about everything from vacations, the Darkside, family, weather and a lot of times food._


_Once you post here, you are one of us!_


_We have peeps that posted with us 5 years ago and come back to let us know how they are doing._

_One Nashville poster here just returned to check up with us a week ago._

_In the meantime, they/nashville trio, upped and moved maybe 4-5 years ago to Orlando_
_I think they kept it a secret so we all would not pile in on them to crash at their place..._
_jk_


__


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Nice countdown Robo.......
> 
> Back in from town where I picked up a new dress......wasn't looking for anything but there it was........would be rude not to.
> 
> It`s so dull today.........not cold, it`s a massive 54F.........for us after the last few days it is positively tropical........




_Yes it is very unamerican to go shopping and not buy anything.
(you are in our category as you are as american as it gets.)
_


----------



## macraven

_Well, had an early start this morning.
No I did not get up with the chickens this morning but was up and coffee'd up by 8:00 this morning.
Which is good since I went to bed late.

Had someone come out to measure for the screen for the patio.
When I say screen, as I don't know the word they use down here in Georgia, it is a corded shaded "screen" to block out the sun but you still have clear vision of looking outside

So I'm sure a homie will come along and tell me what the word for that is.
I have added the word fixin to my daily vocabulary.

Such as, "I'm fixin to go to Walmart today"
"I'm fixin to to watch Law and Order this afternoon

Houseofthrees, when are you fixin to come back and join in and post more here?


I lived up in chicago land before moving to Georgia.
We loved Culvers but the closest one to us is near Nashville.

Some months back, had my son go with me as he is good with directions and I am not, to take a drive to Culvers.

Long drive for a burger.....hahahahahah, but had nothing else to do that day.

I forgot about the way to Nashville is going over Mount Eagle.
It was raining steady that day and it was a ride I won't forget.
Not planning to go back to Culvers anytime soon..._


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Welcome to houseofthrees which autocorrect kept changing to trees for so me reason lol

Anyone watch the old Trading Spaces show?  Back on Sunday with the original cast woot!

Robo - i’m Curious, awkwardly phrased, but which ‘home’ do you consider home?



Lynne G said:


> Lunchtime for Schumi.  Sounds like a fun week-end with car races watching.  Nice end table too.
> 
> Yeah, older one will eat salmon, and most other seafood too.  Me, no way, though I did have a small piece one time I was in Alaska.  Little restaurant deep in the woods, and cook told me it would not taste fishy.  It did not.  I am sure that salmon was caught not that long before.  Silver salmon were running while I was there.  My colleague stationed there, went fishing at 10pm at night, right in town, and was not the lone fisherman.  Ah late summer days, most of the people were out all night.
> 
> Agree Charade, a late night school night is not my idea of fun.  Lucky, the soccer practice was scheduled for 1/2 hour away, then 10 minutes away, then 5 minutes away.  Little one drove herself to practice.  And came home with coffee and munchkins.  Yes, a DD is not far from the field.  She said she was cold from practice.  Yes, did you not see we were in the 30's, with 20's wind chills last night?  You have under armour stuff.
> Hey, Houseofthrees, yep, this time of year, we have pot hole dodging too.  Seems the 4 Nor'easters and icy winter we had, needed lots of salt brine on the roads.  I'm waiting for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, glad it is Friday, and pizza for lunch.
> 
> Rainy start.  And wouldn't you know, figured I could run from the car, and not use my umbrella.  Within 5 steps from the car, my shoe unties.  Eww, wet shoe laces.  One thing I hate feeling.  And it's cool here again, 38 out, but less windy.
> 
> With that, I need tea. And heated seat in my office.  LOL
> 
> It's a wet Friday, and a fun, and frisky Friday, homies.



So many different things ways you can prepare salmon.  Wish we could get it fresh here.  They try to pass off Coho from Lake Erie hmmph.  It’s good but surely not the same thing.   I settle for individual frozen vacuum packs.  Nice portion control as the mr won’t touch fish except to catch it.  Don’t get me dreaming of ‘good’ smoked salmon drool.

I distinctly remember close-pinning my cabin’s curtains shut around 11 pm at night when doing Alaska, sun still brightly shining.  Seemed like every time we turned around were going thru another time zone that trip

Don’t laugh.  I will soon be joining you for outdoor sports sitting again.  Even tho GD does the competitive gymnastics on weekends, I had urged her parents for last few years for a spring/summer sport. They signed her up for t-ball - yea!  

First practice was moved up to Tuesday past (wound up being rained out as prone in the spring).  Since she was at my house since Easter & only her cleats & glove purchased by parents, I wound up at Dunhams.  Outfitted her with a helmet, bat & field mask. First time colors were ever a factor in equipment lol.  Sticker shock for grandma, a quick $150, prices have risen substantially since I outfitted youngest DS.



schumigirl said:


> Nice countdown Robo.......
> 
> Back in from town where I picked up a new dress......wasn't looking for anything but there it was........would be rude not to.
> 
> It`s so dull today.........not cold, it`s a massive 54F.........for us after the last few days it is positively tropical........



How could you pass it up? .


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, welcome to kids sports Keisha.  Prices are crazy.  Cleats for little one can run $150 and up.  I'm ready, umbrella, winter coat, and blanket.  Little one thought if I didn't want to watch, she could take her friend with her.  Um, no, driving in a mix of snow and rain, I want to go, and I enjoy watching.  Er, talking with other parents.  LOL  Little one did T-ball when young, and stopped when boys did baseball and girls did softball (I think around 7?).  Little one thought that was unfair.  So, soccer it was.  She also did gymnastics from little, until 7th grade.  Then I made her pick which sport.  Soccer won.  Though she runs track for school, and last year, did basketball (yeah, mom, they needed bodies, I think she needed another pair of sneakers).    

Love the countdowns Robo.  Hope you are enjoying your coffee.

Mac, glad to hear you are all coffee filled up too.  Not sure the word.  We call ours screened in.  Some here have such, that they call it  their summer rooms.  Some also put heat and make it an outdoor room, to use more than one season.  I hate bugs, so screened in places to enjoy the outdoors is good with me.  Darn house flies are out.  We get horse flies too, and they are big buggers.

At least this rain is bringing warmer temps.  Will be close to 50 this afternoon.  I guess we are to have a cool April.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Welcome to houseofthrees which autocorrect kept changing to trees for so me reason lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




_Yes, when I posted the welcome to houseofthrees i listed the words separately and then went back to edit after posting to make it one word._
_I posted at first as three words._

_Auto correct kept screwing it up on me._

_I almost listed it as treehouse......._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, glad to hear you are all coffee filled up too.  Not sure the word.  We call ours screened in.  Some here have such, that they call it  their summer rooms.  Some also put heat and make it an outdoor room, to use more than one season.  I hate bugs, so screened in places to enjoy the outdoors is good with me.  Darn house flies are out.  We get horse flies too, and they are big buggers.
> 
> At least this rain is bringing warmer temps.  Will be close to 50 this afternoon.  I guess we are to have a cool April.



_Move to the South and you will use a screened in patio porch even in "winter" without having to heat it.
Two years ago this past January, temps were 79 on New Years Day.
Not the case this year...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Yes it is very unamerican to go shopping and not buy anything.
> (you are in our category as you are as american as it gets.)_



Aww thanks.......I`ll take that as a high compliment indeed.........I need to get a new tee saying Born to be an American........my older one is so faded and worn.........



keishashadow said:


> So many different things ways you can prepare salmon.  Wish we could get it fresh here.  They try to pass off Coho from Lake Erie hmmph.  It’s good but surely not the same thing.   I settle for individual frozen vacuum packs.  Nice portion control as the mr won’t touch fish except to catch it.  Don’t get me dreaming of ‘good’ smoked salmon drool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you pass it up? .




We get Scottish Salmon which is among the best in the world.......fresh as you like....especially when you buy it straight form the harbor when we go up there.......love it!!! And smoked Scottish salmon too is amazing!!!! The really good stuff is exceptional. 

A woman after my own heart with shopping.......


Time to start dinner.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Ooh more food talk! We love salmon in our house, son eats it cooked or raw (sushi).


pattyw said:


> Monyk- enjoy your salon appt! I make sure to go every 5 weeks- don't want to know if there's any gray!


I went way way too long between appointments-actually got the root touch up a couple weeks ago to blend in the highlights/roots/grey. rearranging schedule for the quick March trip left me with no open days or available appointments until yesterday. 



keishashadow said:


> Anyone watch the old Trading Spaces show? Back on Sunday with the original cast woot


I loved this show when it was on!! in fact, middle daughter is named Paige .  I will be watching!

still nice here, high of 51 this afternoon, tonight and overnight temps drop and dusting to 1" of snow expected-in April. In SW MO. Now if I still lived in MI or North Dakota this would be a normal thing. Horrible childhood flashbacks with snow in April


----------



## Charade67

Did anyone hear that really loud scream this morning? That was me realizing that I left my debit card in a restaurant in Roanoke last night. I debated whether it was worth it to make the 2 hour round trip (more like 2.5 hours since I need to drop B off somewhere first) back to the restaurant. I finally decided against it. I just had the bank cancel the card and issue a new one. They have given me a temporary card until the new one gets here. 

I had to drop dh at the airport this morning. He is on his way to a week long convention in Las Vegas. Oh the hardships he must endure for his job. 

Next I am taking B to do an overnight history program at a local college. I will have this evening and most of tomorrow all to myself. 

Houseofthrees - Welcome to the group.

Schumi - It always seems if am not looking to buy anything I can find something I would like. If I go shopping fo something specific I can never find what I want. I went shoe shopping on Monday and found out that my favorite shoes have been discontinued.

Macraven - I think I am using less southern words now that I now longer live in Georgia.  I don’t think I’ll ever stop saying y’all though.

Keisha - I used to watch Trading Spaces all the time, but am not sure if I will watch the new one or not. Here’s some useless trivia - Ty Pennington and I are from the same city (Mariettta, GA). We went to different high schools, but may have graduated the same year. 

Lynne & Keisha - You both mentioned Alaska. I really want to go back and visit again. 

I’m off to make sure  B has everything she needs for her weekend. I’m not sure what I am going to do with my free time.


----------



## Lynne G

Relax is my voteCharade.  Sometimes a quiet house, with control of the TV is bliss.  Plus, can eat what you want or go to a store and shop where family does not like to go.  I hope you called the restaurant to report the missing card.  That's so upsetting.  At least the bank was quick with helping you.


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, I remember snow on an April Easter more than once.  We get snow tomorrow too.  Though have to admit just a bit north of ya MonyK.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, my iPad wants to put houseofthrees as trees too, and separate words.........

Charade, that’s me too.......sometimes I’m lucky, but if I set out for clothes I very rarely get anything.......but go for something else and I see loads of stuff.......dh is used to me now and never minds how many clothes I buy.......

Been a very lazy night........think I’m in for something.........had a warm bath and in thick and not very glamorous jammies and big thick winter socks with smiley faces on them.......and Santa’s now I look at them..........

Don’t need to go out all weekend............

Doing crossword puzzles tonight too........the high life on a Friday night.


----------



## Charade67

I am giving up and calling it a night. Today has just not been my day. I went to check my baking account online and had a much, much lower checking balance than what I thought I should have. I made sure that there were no fraudulent charges, but couldn't figure out why I was so far off.  Finally I realized that when we got our tax refund I had moved some money into savings to be used later for an extra mortgage payment. When I went to pay the mortgage I though I had transferred the money from savings back into checking. What I actually did was transfer from checking into savings.  In my attempt to correct the error today I accidentally moved the money into B's checking account instead of mine.  I finally got all that straightened out, but when I went to buy dinner the temporary debit card the bank gave me today was rejected. Arrgh!!

I think I hear some leftover Easter candy calling me name.


----------



## macraven

_come on over to my house charade.
I'll feed you!

I'll leave the light on _


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _come on over to my house charade.
> I'll feed you!
> 
> I'll leave the light on _



Awesome! Anytime I don’t have to cook is a win.

I ended up using my credit card to buy Chinese food.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, went to pick up our done taxes, and since we could sign for our kids, it was just DH and me.  Well, he asked if I was hungry, answered why yes.  So we had an impromptu date night and had a nice, quiet meal.  When we got home, kids were like you were gone over 3 hours.  We asked them what they ate, wawa run.  Un hun.  Needless to say, little one cooked up noodles when we got home, as said still hungry.  

Sorry you had such a stressful day Charade.  Yep, Chinese food is always a good easy dinner.  

Time for some old Bond movie.  Guess that is what DH settled on so far.  

Early trip, so no late night for me.  

Going down to mid 30’s overnight.  Brrr.  

Ah, Friday night, and bundled up like Schumi.


----------



## pattyw

I am finally getting a free moment to relax.  Work was so hectic today- the last work day before vacation next week.  Why are there so many emergencies when you are trying to coast into vacation mode! And the SNOW today didn't help.  So many accidents today- roads were very icy.
Went out for Chinese - in Canada tonight.  We live 15 minutes from Ft Erie, ON. Watch some tv and bedtime!

Hope everyone here had a nice day! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## macraven

_If it makes anyone feel better, it is now 50 here where I am.
It feels cold to me but nothing like youse have north of me.

So tell me Patty, is Canada good with Chinese restaurants?

At first it was impressive to say you went to Canada for dinner tonight.
When you added the 15 minutes portion of the statement, i had to laugh.

When the kids were little, we drove to Canada. 
The kids wanted french fries for a snack so we stopped and got it.

The place put poutine on the fries and none of the boys would eat it.
That is when I learned about poutine....

Charade, you can never go wrong getting Chinese food.
Nice thing about Chinese take out, it all comes in paper boxes and you don't have to use dishes to wash later.

Lynne hope you get a tax refund this year 
Use it for vacation....
_


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah @Charade67 - hope your weekend goes better! I think we have all had days like yours today. I've also totally done the money thing too-I have an account for the kids money they get from birthdays, holidays etc. Same bank as our mortgage, business checking, and personal checking. Then I have a personal account at another back (and a joint account at that bank that DH no longer uses)-I once paid bills out of the kids account by accident and couldn't figure out why I had such a high balance in my account-started to think I'd imagined paying bills and was in danger of losing water lol!

Took middle kid to see her friend dance-turns out it was on college campus, part of concert (wind ensemble) and a composer wrote the piece just for this dance after he saw a family member dance this number. Was really cool and we enjoyed the music alot (couple original pieces by composer written for the band). Got home before the rain hit, which now sounds like it has turned to ice/sleet. Have a feeling soccer game cancelled tomorrow.

Son having a friend over for the night tomorrow-taking them to see Ready Player One. DH and middle are going to see Pacific Rim. And we bought our Avengers:Infinity war tickets = all for Alamo Drafthouse. Love that place with big comfy recliners and servers who bring you food and drink 

Think Schumi idea of cozy clothes a good one...bed soon for me I think...


----------



## Lynne G

Game started, time to wrap myself in a blanket.


----------



## pattyw

Mac- The Chinese restaurant we go to in Canada has been in business for over 50 years! Most Chinese restaurants locally are either take out only or buffets- hard to find a nice sit down place.  This one is great! We had to take a dessert to go(we were sooo full) but they get the desserts in from Toronto and they looked soo good.  Guess what's for breakfast this morning Sorry to hear about your 50 degrees!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I managed to sleep until 8:30 this morning. Wish it had been longer. I have nothing on the agenda today until I have to get B at 4:00. I’ll probably end up doing some housecleaning.

Lynne - Hope you stay warm.

Patty - Your Chinese place sounds nice. We had one good Chinese restaurant in my city, but the owners decided to turn it into a beer and burger place.  I just has cheap chinese (Panda Express) yesterday.


----------



## schumigirl

Been a funny day today..........

Warmest day for a while, but so grey and miserable.......I believe the sun came out at some point.........then promptly disappeared. Very misty tonight..........but mild. 

We don’t get Chinese food in cardboard boxes here.......they come in what looks like Tupperware clear tubs now.......used to be the stronger foil like dishes.........so we always use plates......but, that’s what dishwashers are for......... then we all fuss over who’s turn it is to empty it........lol.......that always causes controversy in our house!

Tomorrow is ironing and a little grocery shopping for for fresh stuff........then the Bahrain Grand Prix later in the day............quietish day ahead..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the Chinese place we always use puts everything in plastic tubs too.  The dumpling place uses cardboard boxes.  

Kids want dumplings, so off to order it.

Cold game, they lost, but was playing at 2 levels above them.  Oh well.  Game tomorrow is early too.  Blanket left in car.

Ah, love a Saturday night.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> ...._.
> I have added the word fixin to my daily vocabulary.
> 
> Such as, "I'm fixin to go to Walmart today"
> "I'm fixin to to watch Law and Order this afternoon
> 
> Houseofthrees, when are you fixin to come back and join in and post more here?....
> ..._



SAN Grammer Police here... 

Hey Mac... It's FIXIN'....(you left out the "Southern Comma thingie"..But you're slowing learnin'.)

*5DAYS!!!!!!  

Howdy person with 3 trees in their horse.  Welcome to the most fragmented bunch of hard drives on the Dis. *


----------



## Lynne G

Horse or house Buckeev?  Fat fingers and autocorrect I get too.

A big WAHOO for the 5 day countdown though.

Older one is playing some game I cannot stand.  May have to leave room.  

Little one wanted ice cream, so off to grocery store for her.  Then wants coffee, so I guess either Starbucks or the DD.  

Getting dark, I hope she gets home soon.


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, when do you take off for Orlando?

Next week?_


----------



## buckeev

THURSDAY!!!
We are so exhausted already...been wacky bizzie here. 4 20+ hour work days this past week...My legs are like jello!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> THURSDAY!!!
> We are so exhausted already...been wacky bizzie here. 4 20+ hour work days this past week...My legs are like jello!




_You can sleep on the plane....

Hang in there as Thursday will soon be here!

Have a fantastic vacation
You deserve it!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Buckeev sounds like vacay can't come quick enough!

Chickened out and didn't go to DS game-stayed home with middle kid instead. Finally let the chickens out around 11 am as it warmed up some. OMG they let me know they did NOT like the white stuff on ground (inch of SNOW on April 7??) and how cold it was.  Gave them some scratch before they got shut up for the night to keep them warm. Did get 2 eggs today...

Ready player one was very good! Lots of '80's references...son and his friend enjoyed it alot. Boys back seat convo's with friends are quite different than girls...I've always enjoyed listening to these convos...girls consisted of school, friends, boys, teachers. Boys-favorite real life car/boat then fantasy car/boat, then food 
Possible more snow/rain/sleet tomorrow...

I like that the Chinese food is in the plastic tubs now-I may have a collection of them in my plastics drawer   they hold up well in freezer.


----------



## Charade67

Today was much better than yesterday even though I spent most of it cleaning. The one weird moment was when I emailed B’s tutor to tell him I needed to pay by check and asked if I should write it to him or to his business name.  I didnt pay attention and it somehow got corrected to “I need to pay by Cecil.”

Tonight’s dinner was Mexican. We will probably eat out a lot this week since dh is out of town.

We actually got a little bit of snow here today. I’m early starting to miss Florida.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev.......hope you have an amazing trip........you deserve it! 


Lovely mild day here........sun is shining..........but no plans to go out today. Do have to drop off a special and unique bottle of Tequila we brought him back from Total Wine........very elaborate and pretty bottle. He is building a bar in his house and likes “unique” just haven’t got around to dropping it off yet.........

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## macraven

Morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

A sunny Good Morning homies.

Weather conditions for the game to start shortly, 34, chilly and breezy.

Hat and blanket ready.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I would say good morning but my morning has not been good. Just after midnight I started getting very sick and my right side was really hurting. I finally decided to go to the ER and I have a kidney stone and minor infection. Hopefully this one won’t be as bad as the last one.


----------



## macraven

Ouch Charade!

I do hope you can pass the stone and get relief


----------



## pattyw

buckeev- How exciting for Thursday!! We leave for Orlando on Wednesday.  I'll warm it up for you!!

Charade- so sorry about the kidney stone!!  Hope you're better soon!!

Lynne-keep warm at the game- 27 and cloudy here right now; sun is peeking a little!

schumi- hope you kept some Tequila for yourselves! 

3 days until vacation- laundry and lots of house cleaning today!  Hate to leave piles of laundry and a dirty house!  Well I can only do so much- the cats will be home!!


----------



## macraven

_And the cats will have a cat party while you are gone 

Ours always do

With the weather you have had, you need that time in Orlando !_


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Rare sunshine fooled me this am. Let the pooch out and got slapped in the face with temps verging on the teens, who needs coffee when you’ve got that?  

May break 35 today, not before i’m out & about with a full day.  

Buckeev (who always comes up bucket BTW) enjoy, enjoy. You have certainly earned it after all that was dumped upon your plate.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, welcome to kids sports Keisha.  Prices are crazy.  Cleats for little one can run $150 and up.  I'm ready, umbrella, winter coat, and blanket.  Little one thought if I didn't want to watch, she could take her friend with her.  Um, no, driving in a mix of snow and rain, I want to go, and I enjoy watching.  Er, talking with other parents.  LOL  Little one did T-ball when young, and stopped when boys did baseball and girls did softball (I think around 7?).  Little one thought that was unfair.  So, soccer it was.  She also did gymnastics from little, until 7th grade.  Then I made her pick which sport.  Soccer won.  Though she runs track for school, and last year, did basketball (yeah, mom, they needed bodies, I think she needed another pair of sneakers).
> 
> Love the countdowns Robo.  Hope you are enjoying your coffee.
> 
> Mac, glad to hear you are all coffee filled up too.  Not sure the word.  We call ours screened in.  Some here have such, that they call it  their summer rooms.  Some also put heat and make it an outdoor room, to use more than one season.  I hate bugs, so screened in places to enjoy the outdoors is good with me.  Darn house flies are out.  We get horse flies too, and they are big buggers.
> 
> At least this rain is bringing warmer temps.  Will be close to 50 this afternoon.  I guess we are to have a cool April.



Im still surprised how much the prices have increased.  Yea, i hear you on softball of which i know absolutely squat. Mush ball, well, that’s another thing. Very popular herewith the beer leagues, it’s a much bigger ball (16 inch circumference?) and soft.  All the better so the drunks don’t hurt themselves hahaha. It’s a ‘burg thing.



macraven said:


> _Yes, when I posted the welcome to houseofthrees i listed the words separately and then went back to edit after posting to make it one word._
> _I posted at first as three words._
> 
> _Auto correct kept screwing it up on me._
> 
> _I almost listed it as treehouse......._



We gotta come up with a nickname as we oft do treehouse works for me lol

This coming from woman with a mouthful of a screen name 



Monykalyn said:


> Ooh more food talk! We love salmon in our house, son eats it cooked or raw (sushi).
> 
> I went way way too long between appointments-actually got the root touch up a couple weeks ago to blend in the highlights/roots/grey. rearranging schedule for the quick March trip left me with no open days or available appointments until yesterday.
> 
> still nice here, high of 51 this afternoon, tonight and overnight temps drop and dusting to 1" of snow expected-in April. In SW MO. Now if I still lived in MI or North Dakota this would be a normal thing. Horrible childhood flashbacks with snow in April



Love it!  Watched a retrospective last night.  Forgot many of the boohooing clips from dissatisfied homeowner...and the straw & feather walls.

How did I forget sushi?  Now i’ll Be dreaming of that all day 

Funny how hair appts tend to revolve around travel



Charade67 said:


> Did anyone hear that really loud scream this morning? That was me realizing that I left my debit card in a restaurant in Roanoke last night. I debated whether it was worth it to make the 2 hour round trip (more like 2.5 hours since I need to drop B off somewhere first) back to the restaurant. I finally decided against it. I just had the bank cancel the card and issue a new one. They have given me a temporary card until the new one gets here.
> 
> I had to drop dh at the airport this morning. He is on his way to a week long convention in Las Vegas. Oh the hardships he must endure for his job.
> 
> Next I am taking B to do an overnight history program at a local college. I will have this evening and most of tomorrow all to myself.
> 
> Houseofthrees - Welcome to the group.
> 
> Schumi - It always seems if am not looking to buy anything I can find something I would like. If I go shopping fo something specific I can never find what I want. I went shoe shopping on Monday and found out that my favorite shoes have been discontinued.
> 
> Macraven - I think I am using less southern words now that I now longer live in Georgia.  I don’t think I’ll ever stop saying y’all though.
> 
> Keisha - I used to watch Trading Spaces all the time, but am not sure if I will watch the new one or not. Here’s some useless trivia - Ty Pennington and I are from the same city (Mariettta, GA). We went to different high schools, but may have graduated the same year.
> 
> Lynne & Keisha - You both mentioned Alaska. I really want to go back and visit again.
> 
> I’m off to make sure  B has everything she needs for her weekend. I’m not sure what I am going to do with my free time.



If you squint, having the mr away is a staycation.  Stinks re the account fiasco, hope it all settles soon.  Been there, done that, glad my bank offers a feature to link all my accounts JIK then funds automatically flop over to cover my ahem mistakes 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, my iPad wants to put houseofthrees as trees too, and separate words.........
> 
> Charade, that’s me too.......sometimes I’m lucky, but if I set out for clothes I very rarely get anything.......but go for something else and I see loads of stuff.......dh is used to me now and never minds how many clothes I buy.......
> 
> Been a very lazy night........think I’m in for something.........had a warm bath and in thick and not very glamorous jammies and big thick winter socks with smiley faces on them.......and Santa’s now I look at them..........
> 
> Don’t need to go out all weekend............
> 
> Doing crossword puzzles tonight too........the high life on a Friday night.



To my chagrin was humbled when I tried to do the big sunday crossword last week.  



pattyw said:


> I am finally getting a free moment to relax.  Work was so hectic today- the last work day before vacation next week.  Why are there so many emergencies when you are trying to coast into vacation mode! And the SNOW today didn't help.  So many accidents today- roads were very icy.
> Went out for Chinese - in Canada tonight.  We live 15 minutes from Ft Erie, ON. Watch some tv and bedtime!
> 
> Hope everyone here had a nice day! See you tomorrow!!



So, where are we going? 

I’m trying to place that fort & failing.   Have visited the one on US soil, north of falls on lake.  

Before the days of passport requirements, I would dread coming back/crossing border from Canada. Buffalo either has the most ‘efficient’ TSA agents or we look positively sketchy lol


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> And the cats will have a cat party while you are gone



Yep- we can tell from all the stuff that is knocked over !!



keishashadow said:


> So, where are we going?
> 
> I’m trying to place that fort & failing. Have visited the one on US soil, north of falls on lake.
> 
> Before the days of passport requirements, I would dread coming back/crossing border from Canada. Buffalo either has the most ‘efficient’ TSA agents or we look positively sketchy lol



Orlando!!to visit younger one in CP.  So, no Universal parks this time

Yep- we don't go to Canada as much as in the past because of the lines at the border and security.  In fact we had't gone in years- just started going back- border security lines have gotten a little faster. 

I'm sure you're not sketchy just got the over zealous ones! 

 It's funny the questions they ask.  The other day when we were going to have our Chinese dinner, they come to the car and see it's the two of us and take our ID, ask where we're going, and then he asks "is it just the two of you for dinner- are you meeting anyone?" Hubby says No, just us. He waves us on.  I felt really bad like he thinks we have no friends!!


----------



## houseofthrees

Thanks for the warm welcomes.  Sorry for the uncooperative user name.  Back when I joined the boards we had 3 kiddos, 3 cats and 3 dogs.  (still have the kiddos and cats, but currently only have 1 very pampered pup.)



Lynne ~ I am anxiously awaiting spring, too.  Seems like we have winter forever, a week of spring, and then jump straight to summer.  I have been telling my clan that our week of spring will probably occur here while we are enjoying our trip to FL.



Robo ~ I grew up here and I avoid driving in Nashville at all costs, lol.  Green Hills Mall is a lovely malls to spend an afternoon in .



Mac ~ “fixin” is definitely a word you need in your vocabulary around here.  I lived in Arizona for a few years when I was in high school.  I remember my best friends family laughing at me for saying I was “fixin’ to have a sandwich for lunch”.  I couldn’t figure out what they thought was so funny about a sandwich….  LOL.   We have a Culvers about 5 mins from the house.  Ah…Mount Eagle.  Somehow I always get to drive that part on our way to Universal.



Kids sports, we have done them all, too.  Youngest is currently in baseball.  1st game of the season got called half way in because of lightning.  2nd game cancelled because of rain.  3rd cancelled because of snow.



Charade ~ Hope you feel better quickly.  Kidney stones are so horrible!



Manykalyn ~ Glad to see the review on Ready Player One.  I have been curious about it.



Hope everyone has a great rest of their Sunday.  Heading out to see Wicked tonight with the hubby and should probably go get ready.


----------



## macraven

_Anyone brave enough to have 3 cats, 3 dogs and kids all at one time, fits in here real fine.


Welcome to your new home away from home here.
_
_I guess you are fixin to stay with us......_

_
_


----------



## macraven

_Just noticed you will be doing the darkside in May
Exciting!_


----------



## schumigirl

Back in from visiting our friend with the unique tequila as it has become known.......he loved the bottle! So we were pleased he liked it........

Pattyw.....yes, we did......we bought a bottle for ourselves and bubble wrapped that too in hold luggage and prayed they both survived......then we bought 4 bottles at airport in Duty Free.......2 bottles of rum, 1 Hennessy brandy and another tequila........we did ok!!!

Charade hope you feel better......kidney stones aren’t fun! I had my gallbladder removed many years ago after a long time with Gallstones.......never known pain like it.......

MonyK we use the Chinese plastic tubs for batch freezing food too.....ideal for when I cook a giant pork butt or shoulder.......ideal 2 portion size.........

Mac, your cats have a life of luxury when you’re home!!! Hope Luna is doing ok.......

Janet, I felt very silly not knowing some answers to some very obvious questions in my crosswords!!! I try to do the hard set of questions first, then go for the easier questions if I get stuck! 

Houseofthrees.........Love Wicked!!! Have seen it 4 times on Broadway and once in London........got to be my favourite show ever! Enjoy...........



So, had a lovely visit with friend and one of his daughters was home.......love spending time with them.......

Now watching a rerun of the Grand Prix today......yes, we were happy with the result........  Then probably bed around 10.30 or maybe 11 if the eyes stay open.........up early as DS leaves at 6.45 for work.......I always get up to see him off.........

Hope your Sunday had been a good one..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Well-more snow showers this am, then sleet, then more flurries. Nothing sticking now. Let the hens out for a bit before it started but they prefer their comfy warm coop.

Have Christmas socks on (laundry day), so what with the snow/cold (in spite of blooms on my fruit trees) decided to just go with the never ending winter and made stew. Bubbling away on stove, made beer cheese bread too. Had to send the hubby to convenience store this am for wine for the broth

Well got interrupted to eat LOL!. So good. Used the last of my garden carrots. Now I will have to pay for carrots until (IF!!) I get my garden planted...

Charade-hope you feel better soon-you've had a rough week!

Have fun seeing the kidult Pattyw! 

Houseofthrees-jealous now-have never seen Wicked, although I love the soundtrack/music!

Lots of cat people here - wish we could be one but too many allergic-so we settle for the neighbors kitty.

Found a sale on the Best Western in Disney springs for kid drop off next month-like a steal even with added fees. Feel like sending another email to Disney showing the price and telling them if adding parking fees is "industry standard" then they need to lower prices of rooms!


----------



## pattyw

Hi houseofthrees!  Cat mom here too!!  You're going to UO in May- when? We are there 5/23-5/25 then moving on to Disney 5/25-5/27.

schumi- we also bubble wrapped some wine we purchased in N Carolina a few weeks ago.  TSA opened our bag and unwrapped the wine- but they didn't sample it and wrapped it back up. So it made it home ok!

Monyk- neighbor cats are nice, too. You can love him and send him home- no cleaning litter boxes!
     Kidult- I like that word!!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m adding the word kidult to my Mac vocabulary 


Could not make dinner this evening
Had a cat on my lap the last hour 

I do have my priorities 


Told Mr Mac we will have his favorite dinner
Taco Bell chalupas 
Easy dinner for me to handle

He knows Walking Dead is on tonight and I will disappear at 8:00
Gotta rewatch last weeks episode first
_


----------



## macraven

houseofthree

Whew finally got that spelled out as spellcheck kept erasing it

I have two cats
An orange female named Luna and a half Russian blue female

We named her Blue R because Russian B sounded too weird....

Both indoor pets and declawed

We got our boys through college and now the cats are eating up our money from dental surgeries, vet appt, and food


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Just a quick check in before I join mac in walking dead watching.

Charade  hope you're feeling better soon...what a tough week.

Three, have a wonderful trip 

Carole, Janet, Robo, Lynne, monyk, patty and mac...stay warm and have a great night.


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I would say good morning but my morning has not been good. Just after midnight I started getting very sick and my right side was really hurting. I finally decided to go to the ER and I have a kidney stone and minor infection. Hopefully this one won’t be as bad as the last one.


*YIKES!!!!! Get better QUICK!!!*


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, sending good wishes you are feeling better,

Game over, tie, but that is okay.  Ended up with cleat to ankle, and now black and blue.  Oh well.  Then errands and made steak sandwiches for dinner.  Kids, I think had a pre and post one too.

Little one wanted a Taco Bell run, but none on our errand run, so none to have.

Will be an early bedtime.  Work and school week start tomorrow.

Enjoy a nice night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone and thank you for all of your well wishes. I am feeling much better now than I did this morning. This was so badly timed with dh being away and B not being able to drive yet. Thankfully some friends from church came to the hospital. One drove me home while the other drove my car home. I took a nice long nap and then went out long enough to get my prescriptions filled and get B somethig to eat. I decided to stick to saltines and ginger ale for the rest of the day. I took another nap this evening, but still feel sleepy. I think I am still feeling the effects of the pain meds they gave me in the hospital.  I’m going to take tomorrow of off work  for some more recovery time.


----------



## macraven

_Charade thank you for letting us know that update

It’s scary what you went through especially with your husband out of town

Hope you get a full nights sleep and the pain eases up real soon

_


----------



## houseofthrees

Mac ~ We are known to keep a pretty full house.   Our family thinks we are a bit crazy.   Love the kitties’ names.  One of ours is also a Russian Blue.  Her name is Lady Jane Grey (we are somewhat history nerds). We also have Clawdia (himalayan-persian mix) & Molly



Schumi ~ This was our first time seeing Wicked, but we loved it!  I could easily see it being my favorite, too.



Kidult…Yep, I like that word.



Pattyw~ We will be there 5/13-5/20.  We have somehow fallen into a May/December pattern with our trips.  We planned on mixing it up this year, but we failed, lol.



We got home too late to watch The Walking Dead.  Gonna have to save it for tomorrow evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you enjoyed Wicked HoT....... it is a phenomenal show and was everything I hoped it would be.........love the Lady Jane Grey reference, a very under rated woman of history that's for sure. 

And for us dog lovers as there are just so many cat people here............







Misty morning for us all over today........starting to clear up now though........

Been shopping for fresh groceries and not sure what we`re going to do today......maybe nothing..........


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is.  And a lovely 31 to start, car, yes, it could be icy, but the rain and snow only made the shore area wet.  

Week-end went fast, as two hour or so long rides after going over the river.  Spring Soccer.  Yeah, where the parents have winter coats on, with winter gloves and hats, and wrapped in blankets.  

Hello jet stream, I'd like you to move much further north.  These northern winds giving us cool days is not what I think April temps should be.  

Hey, at least we are dry until tomorrow, then we will see the snow once again.  If it wasn't for the briskly wind yesterday, it was a beautiful sunny day.  That late afternoon sun was golden.  Today. cloudy horizon, but sun can be seen.  No pink, just brightness.  


With that, 

Charade, I am glad you are resting today, and hope your get well soon.  Yep, stuff always happens when DH is gone for extended times.

Schumi, ah, a day of leisure sounds great.  Like the minion.

While I've only had dogs since I was married, (yes, we are a family with cat allergies) I'm a dog and cat lover.  Enjoy hearing the names of all the cats.  I had Smokey (gray and black stripe tabby) and Sam (orange stripe, short haired), both males that I had growing up.  

Have not seen Wicked, but would like to.  Have not been to a play in NYC in some time.  

MonyK, glad to hear the Ready Player One movie was good.  I may have to go by myself, as both kids do not see interested in it.  We too pre-ordered movie tickets to watch Infinity War.  Kids are looking forward to that movie, well older one is clearly interested in seeing it.  Booked at the movie theater that has those lounge seats, and you can reserve them.  While they won't bring food to ya, they now have a bar.  We'll be popcorn and maybe pretzel bites, and soda.

  Now I need tea.  And some pom poms, as Buckeev is leaving this week!  That deserves a Wahoo.


----------



## Charade67

It’s snowing. The kids had spring break last week and today it’s snowing.I’m a little surprised that we don’t have at least a 2 hour delay today.
Plans for today: take B to school then do nothing else until it is time to pick her up. Well, I may go out and get lunch at some point.


----------



## pattyw

Sun and 25 this morning! Lots of cleaning to do today before vacation!

Glad you're a bit better today charade!

houseofthrees- we'll miss you by a few days-we're in Orlando 5/23-5/27

Lynne- one of our cats is Smokey!  I usually use people names for them, but he came to us from the SPCA as an older cat and was named already so we kept it!  

Finish my coffee and to the laundry and cleaning I shall go!


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy though Charade, glad to hear you're up to eating out.  Yeah, we get snow tomorrow, during commuting hours, so we will see if any late arrivals come or not.  

Patty, that's funny that your cat has the same name as mine did.  He also came from the pound with his sister, but my brother took her and I took him.  He was huge and sweet.  Had him for almost 16 years.  Sam was a neighbor's cat that they left when they moved.  So we took him.  Both were named before we got them.  I too like to name my pets with people names, but don't always.  Our last dog was Tiger, a orange and black brindle boxer that we adopted when she was 4 to 6 weeks old.  

A Wahoo for you as well, Patty's Spring Break is this week!     

It is cool inside, I should have worn a sweater.  More tea for me.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> It’s snowing. The kids had spring break last week and today it’s snowing.I’m a little surprised that we don’t have at least a 2 hour delay today.
> Plans for today: take B to school then do nothing else until it is time to pick her up. Well, I may go out and get lunch at some point.



Don’t get Chinese food...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Don’t get Chinese food...



I’m actually avoiding Mexican right now. Even though I know the food didn’t make me sick, I just can’t stomach it right now. 

I was going to spend all day relaxing in my recliner but......


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m actually avoiding Mexican right now. Even though I know the food didn’t make me sick, I just can’t stomach it right now.
> 
> I was going to spend all day relaxing in my recliner but......


_Totally understand 

Never move a kiitty that is sleeping_


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a cat lap heater.


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> I’m actually avoiding Mexican right now. Even though I know the food didn’t make me sick, I just can’t stomach it right now.
> 
> I was going to spend all day relaxing in my recliner but......


Your kitty looks like my Fluffy.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _You back home from your trip now Squiriz?_


Yeah, it was just three nights.  Now I'm about 6 days behind here!


----------



## schumigirl

Was a beautiful day here......

But, rain tomorrow........just when we thought spring was here.....but, it’s not too cold, so that’s something. 

Been watching Person of Interest from the beginning again.......such a good show. And I love seeing all the sights of NYC again.......

Hope everyone’s doing good........


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Yeah, it was just three nights.  Now I'm about 6 days behind here!


_Glad you are back.

Bet your trip was great!
You gonna share it __with us?_
_
Maybe it is colder in Chicago now than when you were there......
Snowing on opening day for the Cubs_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Glad you are back.
> 
> Bet your trip was great!
> You gonna share it __with us?_
> _
> Maybe it is colder in Chicago now than when you were there......
> Snowing on opening day for the Cubs_


It was around 40 all weekend.  We ate at a couple of our favorite dives, walked around Marshall Fields saturday and bought a new watch.  They were having a Spring Flower Festival and everything was decorated.

There's a Social Hour every evening where drinks are free for guests.  First night was a bartender we hadn't met before.  As he saw everybody including the chef come up to us to say hi, he commented we were like celebrities there.  Sunday we were hanging out with all the guys in the lobby and after we went into the restaurant to eat somebody approached the front desk and asked the guys if we were somebody famous.  I guess they played along with it.

Friday night we ordered Lou Malnati's pizza.  Saturday we still had half a pizza left, so I went down to ask how we might be able to warm it up.  I talked to Ray the bellman, same guy who let Molly take one of their luscious pillows home last time.  Ray said "Give me a call when you're ready and I'll come get it and warm it up for you."  They are just the best.

Sunday was April Fool's Day of course, so the bar gang pranked Engineering.  They called to report a "leek" in the dishwasher.  Guy came up with tools and a flashlight and sure enough, they had put a leek in the dishwasher.  Funny.

We STILL had some pizza left over Sunday evening.  Earlier we were talking to Chef Moussa and I mentioned how nice it was for Ray to warm up our pizza.  Moussa said "Next time bring it to me. I have a pizza oven."  So he did that for us and also threw in a Caesar salad and a fancy meat and cheese plate.  We really love this place!


----------



## macraven

_You are a celebrity there!

Kind of like the old show Cheers, where everybody knows your name_


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds like a fantastic trip squirlz!!! Always nice to be made to feel special.......



Well, weather people were correct.....rain started 11pm last night.....and hasn’t stopped yet, winds are high but not that cold........spring must be around the corner........

Off to physio appointment now......hopefully not too many appts to go..........

Won’t be doing much else today......far too grey and miserable.........hope weather is better wherever you are today.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Yep, thankfully, the temp is warm enough, so more rain this morning, rather than snow that we had last night.  It was a foggy ride, with 37 out, my car seemed to think icy roads out there, but nope, just wet.  Dark gray sky is greeting the sunrise.  Oh well.  They say this low weather system will be outta here by afternoon.  And the excitement?  One day of early summer temps, sunny Saturday,  Then we go back to the 50's temps again.  \


It's Tuesday, so eat a taco!  

I need tea, it's going to be that kinda day.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning everyone!  Sunny and 31 here- dusting of snow on the ground! Temps will be climbing in the next few days but that will bring the rain in! We leave for Orlando tomorrow- looks like some great weather there! I hope I don't curse it by coming in town! It seems like the last few times we were there a cold front moved in. 

Schumi and Lynne- sounds like we have the same depressing weather!

Squirlz- love your kitty avatar!


----------



## Lynne G

Is it lunch time yet?  Hungry for some reason.  Sun has now come out at times, but at 40, and a wind, I may cut short my lunchtime walk.  Sun has made quick work of drying up the snow and rain, but it still feels damp.

Now what to eat......  May wander over to the grocery store.


----------



## Squirlz

pattyw said:


> G
> 
> Squirlz- love your kitty avatar!



That's baby Tazio with his first piece of bacon.


----------



## macraven

_A quick drop in for me

Just a heads up that Robbie aka Robo is in the hospital and will be transferred to another one for surgery

She arrived home safely from the drive  of Florida to Indiana I believe it was Saturday?

(Days blend together for me)

Late Sunday she was having severe pain and went to the hospital I guess after midnight

What they could do they did but more surgery will be done at a larger hospital 

She told me I could give a heads up about this “little side vacation “ she is now on

Robbie, know you are reading and truly hope all will go fine with the hospital transfer and surgery

Sending gentle hugs and prayers to you

You are so fortunate that this emergency did not happen during that long drive from Florida to your northern home 

If you need emergency help/surgery, while traveling, always more peace of mind to it happening near home 

Ask for the minion suite when you get transferred to the other hospital 


Gentle hugs!_


----------



## tink1957

Robbie...Hugs and prayers for a quick recovery  you are one special lady and we will miss you while you're on your little vacation


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie, sending lots of get well wishes and hope the surgery is quick, pain free, and you recover fully.  Hugs and prayers sent.  






 or


----------



## agavegirl1

Cloudy and gloomy here but above freezing.  I am feeling better and will attempt making stir fry for dinner as it was my one measly day off for the end of tax season.  After reading the last several pages, I swear we homies are the "Walking Wounded".  Hoping everyone is feeling fabulous soon and spring makes its appearance as winter gives out its last gasp.  I'm ready.  I am soooooo ready.  Mother Nature, buy a calendar already...


----------



## tinydancer09

HELLLLLLoooo
Long lost SANner. 

Hope you guys are well. I'm in the middle of Micah's deployment, planning a wedding, planning September trip, planning a honeymoon, trying to make the business run, and not screaming my head off. Also the woahs of a 16 year old dog have been weighing on me. I'm just hoping he makes it until Micah gets home. 

I got a new car! And I live in Tallahassee now. 

Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## macraven

tinydancer09 said:


> HELLLLLLoooo
> Long lost SANner.
> 
> Hope you guys are well. I'm in the middle of Micah's deployment, planning a wedding, planning September trip, planning a honeymoon, trying to make the business run, and not screaming my head off. Also the woahs of a 16 year old dog have been weighing on me. I'm just hoping he makes it until Micah gets home.
> 
> I got a new car! And I live in Tallahassee now.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well!





_*back home tinyD!

*
I have been wondering when you were gonna come back home here.
Can see you have been busy with the planning and your move to a new city.

How long is Micah's tour?

As long as he makes it back home for the wedding, that is all good.
*
*_


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _*back home tinyD!
> 
> *
> I have been wondering when you were gonna come back home here.
> Can see you have been busy with the planning and your move to a new city.
> 
> How long is Micah's tour?
> 
> As long as he makes it back home for the wedding, that is all good.
> _


He's technically on a 6 month deployment, but he'll be gone 7.5 months. They say he will be back no later than Aug 1, but I'm not holding my breath. Wedding is in November and that's why. Just in case he doesn't get back or gets extended. He started doing training in October of last year, so it honeslty feels like hes been gone a lot longer. 

Yeah, it's just been a very stressful two years. I get distracted easily among other things so just been staying off of outlets such as disboards or else I spend all of my time here. Wedding planning takes up all my non-existent free time these days.... and sometimes my work time. 

What's been up with you guys? Theres no possible way I can catch up now.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey TinyD!   So glad to hear all is well and wedding planning.  Having my DH gone 19 months was the longest we were apart, though months at a time and gone when little one was born.  So I feel for ya.  Keep in touch!  And a fall wedding sounds lovely.  And yay for the new car and new town you are now in. And I will cross fingers for ya with the dog.  Sadly, I had to put both my dogs down while DH was away, but we rescued a puppy, that we had for 13 years, before he came home.

Quiet evening and bundled up on the couch. Older one has the TV.  

Evening Mac.  Cats comfortable?


----------



## macraven

_Well, no one is pregnant in the sans group.

Kfish had a baby earlier this year and we don't see her anymore at 2 am since the little is now sleeping more in the night.
We have some walking wounded in the group 
Some homies from years past have come back to play


Everyone talks about the weather so that has not changed since you last were here.


You know how it is on the sans, we jump from one subject to another with each post.......lol


So Micah will be back August but you are not sure.
As long as he is back home in November for the wedding is all that matters...


You have a lot to get down in the following months and I know you will succeed in that!

What you can't finish doing, you have all your siblings that will help out.



_
_I expect wedding pictures to be posted before the end of the year......_


----------



## macraven

_Hey Lynne....cats have been whining since 8:00 for food.

I kept telling then they have 1.5 hours to go before feeding time.


They ignore me as usual and jump on the keyboard and screw up what I have been typing.

_


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Hey TinyD!   So glad to hear all is well and wedding planning.  Having my DH gone 19 months was the longest we were apart, though months at a time and gone when little one was born.  So I feel for ya.  Keep in touch!  And a fall wedding sounds lovely.  And yay for the new car and new town you are now in. And I will cross fingers for ya with the dog.  Sadly, I had to put both my dogs down while DH was away, but we rescued a puppy, that we had for 13 years, before he came home.
> 
> Quiet evening and bundled up on the couch. Older one has the TV.
> 
> Evening Mac.  Cats comfortable?


19 MONTHS?!?! Nope. I cant even imagine. Oh the dog... Gosh. It might not be so hard if it were our dog together... But he got this dog when he(micah) was 15 and I didn't come into the picture until the dog was about to turn 15! So Micah is gone and the dog is left with me... Hes just recently gotten out of the funk hes been in since October. I'm about to be gone for 2 weeks I suspect the funk will come back when I get back. And I'm not talking about the way he smells. Why do old dogs stink?!?! I think a selfish part of Micah hopes he doesn't have to be the one to put him down, but obviously the loving selfless side of home wants to be there for his buddy. And now I'm tearing up. Here's a picture for smiles
   



macraven said:


> _Well, no one is pregnant in the sans group.
> 
> Kfish had a baby earlier this year and we don't see her anymore at 2 am since the little is now sleeping more in the night.
> We have some walking wounded in the group
> Some homies from years past have come back to play
> 
> 
> Everyone talks about the weather so that has not changed since you last were here.
> 
> 
> You know how it is on the sans, we jump from one subject to another with each post.......lol
> 
> 
> So Micah will be back August but you are not sure.
> As long as he is back home in November for the wedding is all that matters...
> 
> 
> You have a lot to get down in the following months and I know you will succeed in that!
> 
> What you can't finish doing, you have all your siblings that will help out.
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _I expect wedding pictures to be posted before the end of the year......_


New baby, thats fun. Glad shes sleeping better for moms sanity. 

If Micah isn't back by September trip I'm going to be super depressed. The hurricane tried to cancel last years trip (the engagement) and it better not cancel our HES HOME celebration! (Because I can't have a hes home celebration alone......) 
We'll be doing engagement (haha) pictures whenever he gets home and then yes I'm sure I'll be back with wedding pictures whenever I get them in.

Universal Hotels are annoying me today... or maybe I'm just in a really bad mood. 
Their new youfirst rules are different than the regular youfirst rules and I'm pretty annoyed. I tried to call to get my upgrade for PBH 1 night stay and apparently because the category I'm booked at is all full they cannot upgrade me despite the fact that the room I want to upgrade (bay view) is open at my promo rate. So now you have to have your category AND the upgrade category both open at the promo rate. Used to be that it was just the upgrade at your promo had to be available. And if you're booking the last of the promo room type online you're SOL unless  you call. Now I know I have to call to book. I should be near platinum soon. Forgot to ask youfirst earlier and they were closed when I called back. The youfirst person I talked to the first time was very apologetic and obviously very frustrated by universals rules. He said nothing he can do through because they play by their own rules.... 

My APH also expired earlier this year because the site glitched. I renewed (or thought I did) online and I THOUGHT it went through. I never got an e-mail or anything and honestly forgot.... Come to find out my pass expired and I was never charged. It honestly was okay and why I never contacted them.... I realized I wouldnt be using my pass for nearly 8 months anyways... was just one of those REALLY? Moments. Now no one can upgrade online. Have to call or go in person. 

On the disney side of things I think this is my last year as an APH for a while. Giving it a break until a year or so after Star Wars opens I think. Too busy... I cant imagine dealing with the SW crowds.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I made it back into work today. I didn’t really want to go, but really had no reason not to. SO far I have been feeling okay. No more nausea or pain.

Squirlz - I missed what kind of trip you had, but glad that you had fun. Sounds like you had almost royal treatment. 

Schumi - Hope you get your spring weather soon. I think ours may finally be here. 

Patty - Have a great time in Orlando.

Robo - Prayers for a quick recovery. 

Agavegirl - Glad you are feeling better.

Tinydacer - Hello. You sound very busy. Congrats on the new car. MY husband went to grad school in Tallahassee.

Didn’t sleep much last night, so I’m hoping tonight will be better. I will probably doze off while watching TV.

Good night


----------



## macraven

_good night charade
hope you sleep well._


----------



## tinydancer09

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I made it back into work today. I didn’t really want to go, but really had no reason not to. SO far I have been feeling okay. No more nausea or pain.
> Tinydacer - Hello. You sound very busy. Congrats on the new car. MY husband went to grad school in Tallahassee.
> 
> Didn’t sleep much last night, so I’m hoping tonight will be better. I will probably doze off while watching TV.
> 
> Good night


FSU or FAMU?
Hate that you've been feeling sick. (I'm a little behind.) Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## agavegirl1

Oh my I have missed you all.  I promise, after April 17th and tax season I will be "engaged".


----------



## macraven

_So you get your life back to a normal life on 4/18.....

then you can come play more here with us!_


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Oh my I have missed you all.  I promise, after April 17th and tax season I will be "engaged".



It sounds an incredibly busy time for you!! I can’t imagine.......


Up early again today........fog has gone thankfully, although I do kinda like fog as long as we’re all in and safe.......do worry about having to drive in it.........

Not sure of plans today but do have a guy coming to over plans to redo utility and laundry room....and he’s due around 9am........

Then it’s Wednesday, so food out with friend........

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is!  Wednesday, when the thought of the week-end getting closer.  Get over this day, and Friday will be here before ya know it.  Hey Keisha, and those of leisure, it's Wednesday.

Charade, glad to hear you are feeling better.  

TinyD, he's a nice looking dog. I enjoy pictures, so ya better be posting some.  I hope your guy does come home in August. It is hard, but there's always us here to cheer ya up, and you can always call me.  I was a commander's spouse, so I have been used to helping.    

Good Afternoon Schumi, we have a 35 degree start, with dipping below freezing in the wee hours.  No fog like we had yesterday.  Hope you're happy with the new utility and laundry room design.  


Some clouds on the horizon, but was a light gold horizon at sunrise.  Clouds and sun today.  Second day I could see my breath.  But, the weather gang is teasing, a summer like day on Saturday.  We may even break 80!  I will break out the suntan lotion.  I looked at my face Sunday night, as Sunday's game was in full sun, even if colder than we wanted with a biting wind.  Yep, too much color.  So hat will come out as well.

HeHe, I have never used the term money grab.  Last night, I asked little one if she wanted a quick long week-end for her birthday in Orlando, and go to Mickey's Halloween Party. I said they are starting earlier in August now.  She said, yeah, that's a money grab.  I was like yes, it is.  But I am happy for those like us, Northern families, that vacationed at the end of August, as school starts after Labor Day.  Usually at that time, while lower crowds, hotter than crap, rainy and during Hurricane Season, there was nothing going on.  Summer extras were over, and fall events didn't start yet.  I have to check prices.  If we do go, we will surely sneak in some Dark Side too.  

Agavegirl, it will be over soon, and yes, come back and play here. This is the one of two most expensive months for us.  All the taxes have been paid, so we can relax until the school tax payment in September. 

Squirlz, sounded like an awesome trip.  Enjoyed hearing about all the fun you had.

With that, I need tea.

Good Morning Mac, Robo, Tink, Charade, and all the other homies.


----------



## Charade67

tinydancer09 said:


> FSU or FAMU?
> Hate that you've been feeling sick. (I'm a little behind.) Hope you continue to feel better.



FSU. He earned his MFA and Ph.D. There.

Lynne - You are so lucky. Our schools stat at the end of August. There is never really a good time for us to take a vacation durning the school year. 

I gotta get to work. See y’all later.


----------



## buckeev

tinydancer09 said:


> HELLLLLLoooo
> Long lost SANner.
> 
> Hope you guys are well. I'm in the middle of Micah's deployment, planning a wedding, planning September trip, planning a honeymoon, trying to make the business run, and not screaming my head off. Also the woahs of a 16 year old dog have been weighing on me. I'm just hoping he makes it until Micah gets home.
> 
> I got a new car! And I live in Tallahassee now.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well!



_*ARE YOU KIDDIN' ME!? An ACTUAL TD09 SIGHTIN"!!!!  
HOWDY 'LIL BIT!

WOOOOOWHOOO!!! MY DAY IS 150 % better now! *_
(...plus, we're headin' to Orlando in the mornin'!!!)
Oh the life of a military family. Dad was in the USCG for 19 1/2 years. He was out-to-sea usually for 6 months at a time during most of those years, except for the late 60s, when he got to visit beautiful beaches of Vietnam. (Well, a few hundred yards offshore of the beaches.) He had incredible stories to tell, I shouldda had him write a book.
_*


macraven said:



Well, no one is pregnant in the sans group.....

Click to expand...


Well...That's a relief. (Or at least it would be for us at this stage of our life!!!)  *_


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip buckeev in case I miss you before you set off.........hope it`s the best trip ever for you 

Glad your fog has cleared Lynne......never fun!!

Continued hugs for Robo........hope you`re doing better today......we`re all thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery.........



Still cold here. 

Out tonight though with friend.......may have to drag out the winter coats and jackets again.......certainly boots tonight. But, we have been promised better weather is around the corner...........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Buckeev.  A big Wahoo for ya indeed.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending well  wishes to Robo.  Thinking of you right now, and that great laugh we had at HHN last year.


----------



## pattyw

Hi all! Well- a double whammy to our Orlando trip to see the kidault! DH has back issues and the kidault has a stomach bug! So we decided to postpone the trip for a couple of weeks! Thank goodness for Southwest and the no change fees!  We'll try again on May 3! 

Buckeev- have a fun time in Orlando!

Charade- Hope you're feeling better today.

agavegirl- the end of tax season nears!! hang in there!

schumi- have a great dinner!

Robo- best wishes on a speedy recovery! I love all the minion pictures!

Lynne-  you find the best camel pictures!  and thx for the minion pictures while Robo mends!

Hubby and I are keeping our vacation days to do some much needed tasks around the house- so off to Home Depot we go!

Have a great Wednesday to all you guys!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Patty has reported there are 2 in sick bay.    Hoping your DH's back feels better fast, and kid over that bug too.  So glad you could push back your trip a few weeks.  Yes, one reason I really like Southwest, as sometimes I do change.  Say it ain't so, stay at home vacation doing work?  LOL  Two vacation times, yep, I'd be on that, even if at home, though I may not be doing any house work.  LOL




  Walk at lunch started out cool, but by the time I was done, almost warm.  Lovely sun is trying to get around those puffy white and gray clouds.  Coffee in hand, and all is well.


----------



## Monykalyn

quick check in-
Walking wounded indeed-hope all are recovering now (shoutout-robo)
Finally warming up a bit, but that is setting us up for severe (ie tornado) weather. At least we see sun some days.
DS got hit by the awful cold bug. Coughing, aching, now c/o chest hurting - thinking it is due to nonstop cough but last time he did this, he quit deep coughing and ended up with pneumonia...he's home today with DH.

Oh no patty-postponing trip sounds like maybe for best though.

Love the kidult word too-but I can't take credit-got it off the parents DCP group page on facebook. Does perfectly describe the late teens/early 20's age though.

Love the minions/memes! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ckmiles

Please excuse my barging in- 

but I wanted to let you all know I LOVE all the Minion memes!  They totally make my day!


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- sick DS too? Hope he mends soon!!

Yes postponing sounds better- hopefully will be able to enjoy my son when he feels better.  DH is going to the chiro tomorrow. 

Love the kidult word! whoever first thought it up!

Keep the minions coming!


----------



## schumigirl

Patty, sorry you’re having to postpone your trip.......but least it’s just postponed........glad you can change flights over there with no penalty! Hope you can still enjoy your days off.........

ckmiles.........not barging in at all.......lovely to see you here..........

Minions posting of the day will be returned to normal soon.......... nice to have you post here........mac will be along with a formal welcome..........


Been out with friend for food, although tonight I had a chicken and bacon panini........

Time for a cuppa........


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Please excuse my barging in-
> 
> but I wanted to let you all know I LOVE all the Minion memes!  They totally make my day!




_Think we have another live one joining in..........lol
_



_to_ *ckmiles *_to your new home away from home.

pull up a chair and join in again when you can.



I adore the minionions too
I could squeeze the stuffings out of them...._


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hi all! Well- a double whammy to our Orlando trip to see the kidault! DH has back issues and the kidault has a stomach bug! So we decided to postpone the trip for a couple of weeks! Thank goodness for Southwest and the no change fees!  We'll try again on May 3!











_I am speechless.



Sad news but hope all recover real soon!_


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> quick check in-
> 
> 
> DS got hit by the awful cold bug. Coughing, aching, now c/o chest hurting - thinking it is due to nonstop cough but last time he did this, he quit deep coughing and ended up with pneumonia...he's home today with DH.







_the gang is dropping like a fly_





_dont breathe around them so you don't get the cooties too_



_hope they feel better real soon_


----------



## keishashadow

Robo 

Quite the Wacky Wednesday here .  On a positive note it’s almost over - yea!



pattyw said:


> Yep- we can tell from all the stuff that is knocked over !!
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando!!to visit younger one in CP.  So, no Universal parks this time
> 
> Yep- we don't go to Canada as much as in the past because of the lines at the border and security.  In fact we had't gone in years- just started going back- border security lines have gotten a little faster.
> 
> I'm sure you're not sketchy just got the over zealous ones!
> 
> It's funny the questions they ask.  The other day when we were going to have our Chinese dinner, they come to the car and see it's the two of us and take our ID, ask where we're going, and then he asks "is it just the two of you for dinner- are you meeting anyone?" Hubby says No, just us. He waves us on.  I felt really bad like he thinks we have no friends!!



One trip we just had 5 y.o. DS in back seat.   When we crossed into USA was asked if he had anything to declare as to alcohol while staring at an open 24 box of Pepsi sitting on back seat next to him.  He looked at him & asked if we were his parents.  There was the longest, awkward silence & he asked him again.  DS, shy kid, squeaked out a “yes”. I was not amused.  We had to giggle tho, my older two smartie pants kids would probably have said nope, never saw them.



tinydancer09 said:


> 19 MONTHS?!?! Nope. I cant even imagine. Oh the dog... Gosh. It might not be so hard if it were our dog together... But he got this dog when he(micah) was 15 and I didn't come into the picture until the dog was about to turn 15! So Micah is gone and the dog is left with me... Hes just recently gotten out of the funk hes been in since October. I'm about to be gone for 2 weeks I suspect the funk will come back when I get back. And I'm not talking about the way he smells. Why do old dogs stink?!?! I think a selfish part of Micah hopes he doesn't have to be the one to put him down, but obviously the loving selfless side of home wants to be there for his buddy. And now I'm tearing up. Here's a picture for smiles
> View attachment 315421 View attachment 315422 View attachment 315423
> 
> 
> New baby, thats fun. Glad shes sleeping better for moms sanity.
> 
> If Micah isn't back by September trip I'm going to be super depressed. The hurricane tried to cancel last years trip (the engagement) and it better not cancel our HES HOME celebration! (Because I can't have a hes home celebration alone......)
> We'll be doing engagement (haha) pictures whenever he gets home and then yes I'm sure I'll be back with wedding pictures whenever I get them in.
> 
> Universal Hotels are annoying me today... or maybe I'm just in a really bad mood.
> Their new youfirst rules are different than the regular youfirst rules and I'm pretty annoyed. I tried to call to get my upgrade for PBH 1 night stay and apparently because the category I'm booked at is all full they cannot upgrade me despite the fact that the room I want to upgrade (bay view) is open at my promo rate. So now you have to have your category AND the upgrade category both open at the promo rate. Used to be that it was just the upgrade at your promo had to be available. And if you're booking the last of the promo room type online you're SOL unless  you call. Now I know I have to call to book. I should be near platinum soon. Forgot to ask youfirst earlier and they were closed when I called back. The youfirst person I talked to the first time was very apologetic and obviously very frustrated by universals rules. He said nothing he can do through because they play by their own rules....
> 
> My APH also expired earlier this year because the site glitched. I renewed (or thought I did) online and I THOUGHT it went through. I never got an e-mail or anything and honestly forgot.... Come to find out my pass expired and I was never charged. It honestly was okay and why I never contacted them.... I realized I wouldnt be using my pass for nearly 8 months anyways... was just one of those REALLY? Moments. Now no one can upgrade online. Have to call or go in person.
> 
> On the disney side of things I think this is my last year as an APH for a while. Giving it a break until a year or so after Star Wars opens I think. Too busy... I cant imagine dealing with the SW crowds.



It was that way last May for us.  Keep plugging away, it worked out a month or so later. Even ‘funner’ hoops in place trying to secure the platinum suite upgrade last year.

Aside from increased platinum blackout dates that are kept akin to state secrets (why not just publish them or do they make them up as they go?!?) The suites seem to be in shorter than usual supply.  To their credit they do tend to offer upgraded room categories.



buckeev said:


> _*ARE YOU KIDDIN' ME!? An ACTUAL TD09 SIGHTIN"!!!!
> HOWDY 'LIL BIT!
> 
> WOOOOOWHOOO!!! MY DAY IS 150 % better now! *_
> (...plus, we're headin' to Orlando in the mornin'!!!)
> Oh the life of a military family. Dad was in the USCG for 19 1/2 years. He was out-to-sea usually for 6 months at a time during most of those years, except for the late 60s, when he got to visit beautiful beaches of Vietnam. (Well, a few hundred yards offshore of the beaches.) He had incredible stories to tell, I shouldda had him write a book.
> _*
> 
> 
> Well...That's a relief. (Or at least it would be for us at this stage of our life!!!)  *_



Safe trip, enjoy!



pattyw said:


> Hi all! Well- a double whammy to our Orlando trip to see the kidault! DH has back issues and the kidault has a stomach bug! So we decided to postpone the trip for a couple of weeks! Thank goodness for Southwest and the no change fees!  We'll try again on May 3!
> 
> Buckeev- have a fun time in Orlando!
> 
> Charade- Hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> agavegirl- the end of tax season nears!! hang in there!
> 
> schumi- have a great dinner!
> 
> Robo- best wishes on a speedy recovery! I love all the minion pictures!
> 
> Lynne-  you find the best camel pictures!  and thx for the minion pictures while Robo mends!
> 
> Hubby and I are keeping our vacation days to do some much needed tasks around the house- so off to Home Depot we go!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday to all you guys!



Aw, stinks.


----------



## Monykalyn

3 helpings of this plus two homemade milkshakes later the boy is feeling a lot better. Per dh and son he slept most of day/ clearly he needed the day off.  2 crockpots and rice cooker = easy dinner. 

Nice weather today and better tomorrow before tornado threat Fridayand possible snow flurries on Sunday. MO weather is crazy but this usually happens in March, not April 
And Princess Aurora checking out egg collection today. Sat down outside and of course she saw a lap to cuddle up in - we’ve decided she was a dog in her previous life- a lap dog: she responds when talked to, she begs, she jumps into and snuggles when you sit, and she talks when you ignore her LOL


----------



## Charade67

Hmm...thought I had posted this morning. Guess I was imagining things.  I have a few minutes to spare while waiting for B to get out of tap class.  Nothing interesting to report here. I was so bored at work today that I started reorganizing the file cabinet. Speaking of work, I am astounded at how many people are willing to hand me their credit card for payment and then walk away. Today I had a lady who was willing to leave her card with me while she was in her therapy session. Um...no. Especially since I was planning to go to lunch before her session was over.  Then I had a new client, someone who I've never even seen before, offer to let me photocopy his credit card. I was trying to figure out what he owed and it was taking some time. He was willing to let me have a copy of his card and just charge it when I figured out the bill. Then at 3:00, just as I am about to leave, a client came in, tossed her card on my desk, and then went to the bathroom.  I appreciate  that people trust me so much, but I do not want to be responsible for their credit cards. 

Patty - So sorry to hear your trip is getting postponed. Mine almost got derailed in December due to strep throat. Hope you family members are feeling better soon. 

MonyK - Hoping you have a tornado free season.  Get well wishes to your son. 

ckmiles - Welcome!

More get well wishes for Robo.


I am trying to post with the cat sitting in front of the monitor. This is what I get for trying to use the desktop.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> I am trying to post with the cat sitting in front of the monitor. This is what I get for trying to use the desktop.


  miss my cat!  Been a long time since I've had a kitty...


----------



## macraven

*Buckeev 

*
_Have a safe trip and the fun-est  family vacation 

If I see a plane in the sky, I’ll assume it is your flight and will wave

Do wave back

_


----------



## Charade67

Our fun week continues. B had a slip and fall at tap class tonight. She managed to both fall on her rear and scrape her knee. She says she feels okay. I hope she isn’t too sore in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

And the sore and sick list is growing.

Hope B feels better.  A fall is never fun.   Hope no bruising and the scrape was not deep.  

Ready for bed.  Rain to stay away until Sunday afternoon.  Then over 2 inches of rain with thunderstorms and high winds will continue overnight.  Will be a nasty Monday.  And will end our warming streak.  Kinda fitting for a Monday.

Here is hoping the rain is not during the soccer game Sunday late morning.

Okay, this early bird is bushed, have a peaceful night homies.  

And Mac must have sent out the homie  signal.  So nice to hear from those homies that we had not heard a peep from for awhile.

Boring news, I am outta here.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> *Buckeev
> 
> *
> _Have a safe trip and the fun-est  family vacation
> 
> If I see a plane in the sky, *I’ll assume it is your flight* and will wave
> 
> Do wave back
> _


 They're all my flights. Well, it only seems like I've booked eleventy-billion flights over the last 6 months.

Mrs. Buckeev and I have decided we're all gonna just check into RPR and sleep for 3 days.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Thursday all.........

Hope everyone poorly feels better soon........

It`s freezing.

Fed up with miserable weather now..........grey and misty with added misty rain and barely 39F.




Been out shopping, not going back out today........


----------



## Lynne G

Sending sun to Schumi.  We get some nice Spring weather for today.  High of 70 and so happy to be in nice weather.  

Will enjoy lunch with DS.  Yep, late morning for me.   

 

So throw back a drink and be happy, Friday will be here soon.


----------



## ckmiles

Well- that was a nice welcome from everyone!  

I think I might just pull up a chair and stay awhile.....


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Well- that was a nice welcome from everyone!
> 
> I think I might just pull up a chair and stay awhile.....



You are definitely welcome here.

Find a comfy seat.......all the recliners are gone now......but I`m sure you`ll be comfy here......


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

ck....hope you do stick around for awhile.

I'll add my name to the sick list...had a migraine that lingered over a few days with accompanying nausea ...what fun but much better now....hope the rest of us are on the mend soon.

Carole, I wish I could send our weather to you today...highs in the 70s and lots of sunshine.  I thought of you this morning when I found my bottle of Aussie conditioner ...I know you like that brand.

Patty...sorry to hear your trip was delayed but it gives you more time to save up for souvenirs.

Buck...glad you're finally on your way.  Get rested up then go out and have fun for all of us homies stuck at home.

Time for me to get ready for work, have a great day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Good mood here after hockey game last night...he shoots & scores...a natural hat trick.  Don’t see too many of those in playoff games.

Rain but we’ll finally be seeing 60’s today and supposedly 70+ degrees tomorrow.

Even the pooch ripping up a pair of my new slippers & impending visit to my dentist, dr death, for chipped tooth isn’t going to take shine off today.



ckmiles said:


> Well- that was a nice welcome from everyone!
> 
> I think I might just pull up a chair and stay awhile.....



Ok, who has the whoopie cushion?  



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> ck....hope you do stick around for awhile.
> 
> I'll add my name to the sick list...had a migraine that lingered over a few days with accompanying nausea ...what fun but much better now....hope the rest of us are on the mend soon.
> 
> Carole, I wish I could send our weather to you today...highs in the 70s and lots of sunshine.  I thought of you this morning when I found my bottle of Aussie conditioner ...I know you like that brand.
> 
> Patty...sorry to hear your trip was delayed but it gives you more time to save up for souvenirs.
> 
> Buck...glad you're finally on your way.  Get rested up then go out and have fun for all of us homies stuck at home.
> 
> Time for me to get ready for work, have a great day everyone



That’s long for a migrane.    Reading your post reminded me i wanted to pick up a basic charbroil gas grill for jr via the BF day sale.  Going to guess they’ll run the same sale over Memorial Day if not better.


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Well- that was a nice welcome from everyone!
> 
> I think I might just pull up a chair and stay awhile.....


_you can sit next to me and we will point at the others and giggle.

it will drive them crazy wondering what we are laughing about._


----------



## macraven

_*Vicki*, if you drink, you won't notice the migraine.
But be sure you are near the toilet as the booze might make you puke.


you want to avoid of having to do any clean up with that migraine you have.


seriously, hope you feel better and the migraine is gone soon.



My weather is like yours.
Could do without the wind that is here, but other than that, no complaints



*Keishashadow/Janet*, i gave you two names since we have newbies here.
That way they won't think you are twins.

I feel your pain in going to the dentist.
OUCH.
hope it is a smooth visit and he does not have to give you a lollipop to dry the tears from work he has to do.


I think you win the prize on having more visits with the dentist than anyone here.
You must be special and broke._


----------



## macraven

_Morning shout out to *Robo*!

Thinking about you and hope you are holding steady and feeling less pain today._


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> They're all my flights. Well, it only seems like I've booked eleventy-billion flights over the last 6 months.
> 
> Mrs. Buckeev and I have decided we're all gonna just check into RPR and sleep for 3 days.




_Got tired of standing in the back yard waving to the sky.
I was hoping you would toss out $$$ from the plane to let me know you saw me.



Excuse me but no one sleeps when they start a vacation.
It is hit the parks as soon as you check into the hotel.


Have the bestest vacation ever!

Tell Gage I said hey to him_


----------



## macraven

_Think I missed one on our sick list.....

shout out to agavegirl who will be done working on the 17th......._


----------



## macraven

_For the homies here and those reading silently, hugs to all of youse......
this family of ours is the best!_


----------



## schumigirl

Dr Death........Janet, that makes me smile every time I hear you say that 

Reminds me I need to check when my next appointment is.....I know I made it, but haven't written it on the calendar.....and if it`s not on there.....its doesn't happen.......


Yes, Vicki.....very jealous......it is now pouring with rain too to add to the misery of this weather.........hope you feel better soon too!!! 

And Robo.........yooooohoooooo.........

Forgot to bring something out for dinner tonight.......so...... defrosted a load of shrimps....nice large ones too, will open a big pack of Parma Ham and call it dinner......DS isn't here for food tonight, so just us........I`ve made some cornbread too.......that`ll do nicely. No cooking.


----------



## Lynne G

Even Schumi’s last minute no cook choices for dinner sound lush!  

Tink, ah migraine.  Glad to hear head not hurting now.  Hope work goes quick.

Hey, chair in car trunk, will get it out to join in the fun.

Keisha, yeah after the 5 th goal, turned off the game.  But we have more games to play.  Go Flyboys.  And yes, 70 for us too.  Smile and a short sleeve shirt today.  Puppy sounds like fun, but why we had to put all shoes in the closet.  I had a dog who enjoyed chomping on shoes, and ate the ears off little one’s rabbit slippers.

 Lunchtime? Not yet.


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone!

Hello to ckmiles!! Stick around- everyone here is so nice- that's why I came and am staying!

tink- glad to hear you're feeling better - I used to get migraines and I know how horrible they can be.  Once I turned 50, I don't get them bad anymore. A benefit of old age??? And yes- I do have a few more weeks to save some fun $$!!

Janet-  on the hat trick! No playoffs for my home team!  Last place for us! Someday.....
 Good luck at the dentist! Mine is a nice, young guy but I dread my visits!

Schumi- cold and rainy here, too!  YUM- cornbread!

Lynne- Yay on 70 and short sleeves!  Did the northeast skip spring and summer this year?  Feels like fall today.  Christmas shopping anyone?

Mac-  waving at the sky! 

Bought some paint for the bathroom- our Saturday project! Today it's cleaning and organizing some cupboards!


----------



## macraven

_*50* is not old..........._


----------



## Squirlz

My wife is feeling kind of sick too.  Sore throat and sinus pain.  It's almost 70 today so that's nice.  Sitting here waiting for a truck to arrive with the product that we ran out of Monday.  We have over 100 orders waiting.


----------



## macraven

_Hope your wife feels better.
No fun to be feeling sick and have pain when the weather is warm and sunny.
_


----------



## schumigirl

50 is definitely not old!!! When I reach it I’ll remind everyone of that........ 

Squirlz........hope your lady feels better soon! 


So, seems to be the time of year for folks to be complaining about everything. Not talking about poorly people on our lovely San thread.........or weather comments.......

So many moans around.......

Glass of white wine has just been handed to me..........yay!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _*Vicki*, if you drink, you won't notice the migraine.
> But be sure you are near the toilet as the booze might make you puke.
> 
> 
> you want to avoid of having to do any clean up with that migraine you have.
> 
> 
> seriously, hope you feel better and the migraine is gone soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My weather is like yours.
> Could do without the wind that is here, but other than that, no complaints
> 
> 
> 
> *Keishashadow/Janet*, i gave you two names since we have newbies here.
> That way they won't think you are twins.
> 
> I feel your pain in going to the dentist.
> OUCH.
> hope it is a smooth visit and he does not have to give you a lollipop to dry the tears from work he has to do.
> 
> 
> I think you win the prize on having more visits with the dentist than anyone here.
> You must be special and broke._



I have needy adult kids, can’t remember last time when i wasn’t broke. Think i need to put them back on an allowance lol

Me & dr death, we have a thing going on.  Most of my family had choppers in early 20’s. I am special that way LMAO. Maybe it’s a by-product of living so close to PA/WV border hehe


----------



## keishashadow

LOL


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _*50* is not old..........._





schumigirl said:


> 50 is definitely not old!!! When I reach it I’ll remind everyone of that........



  I know why I like you guys!! THX!!! Now I'm actually *25* but.... still not old right? So I meant to say at my MATURE age? or my BIG kid age?

Maybe Monyk has a new word like kidult for us folks over 50??


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I know why I like you guys!! THX!!! Now I'm actually 52 but.... still not old right? So I meant to say at my MATURE age? or my BIG kid age?
> 
> Maybe Monyk has a new word like kidult for us folks over 50??



Still not old.....absolutely not! 

Janet.......I’m so British at times.......and not at all sporty unless it involves very fast cars......have no clue what the duck/shark thing is........lol.......

Almost bed time here........and it’s still raining! 

Friday tomorrow........not sure if we have any plans for the day.......maybe nothing........


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> I know why I like you guys!! THX!!! Now I'm actually *25* but.... still not old right? So I meant to say at my MATURE age? or my BIG kid age?
> 
> Maybe Monyk has a new word like kidult for us folks over 50??






_Mods have secret powers._

_I fixed your typo........_


----------



## agavegirl1

Just a quick "drive by" to wish Robo a speedy recovery, let you know that those of us in the "great white north" are bracing for nasty snow this weekend when I still have to get to work.

Also Welcome CK and welcome back tinyD!

Thanks all for your well wishes on my busy season.  4 More Work Days until "off season"  (I still work then one measly day a week).


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Mac!  

Saw young teens wearing way too old clothes for them in the mall.  Told little one, when you are young , you want to look older, when you are old, you want to look younger.  

I am at that age, I dress for comfort now.  

Eek, DH just came home and we ate all that was for dinner. 

Gotta go.

Enjoy the night and I would like some of the wine Schumi.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  I dozed off while watching TV. Now I will probably be awake for the next several hours.

B was fine this morning after her fall last night. I am still feeling okay. Have a follow up appointment with my doc on Wednesday.

Buckeev - hope you have a great trip.

Tink - sorry to hear you have been ill too.

Keisha - sorry about the dental visit. I’m one of those weird people who never has dental problems, so you probably don’t want to talk to me.

Ckmiles - stay awhile. This is a really good group.

UGH! I’ve been trying to post for at least a half hour, but the page keeps refreshing and I lose part of what I type.  I’m done.

Hello to those I missed.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it Friday the 3th.  A big wahoo for that.

Nice day, 0 percent chance of rain.

Training day, so enjoying the day, and no soccer practice tonight.

Last night, saw my Starbucks card account went down in amount.  20 minutes later, little one came home from practice with cofffee.  Hey, I guess older one and I were not on the order. Why she did not do a Wawa run for free coffee annoyed me.  So, older one and I did a Wawa run.  

It felt a little cool in the house last night, mainly because I had Mexican food.  They said it was not that hot. Uh hun, my mouth was burning for some time after eating. So I had to drink cold milk.  Hence, felt cool in the house.

Sunglasses are ready, have a fun Friday homies!  Good Morning.


----------



## macraven

_Looks like a nice day for some of the homies

This week has flown by for me

Hope you all have a great day
Almost weekend time and no work or schedule for many

Buckeev, I know you are loving this vacation 

Shout out to our homies

Robo, hope you are ok _


----------



## keishashadow

Close to 80 degrees here today.  Going to try to give pooch a bath all by myself which could go horribly awry
 


schumigirl said:


> Still not old.....absolutely not!
> 
> Janet.......I’m so British at times.......and not at all sporty unless it involves very fast cars......have no clue what the duck/shark thing is........lol.......
> 
> Almost bed time here........and it’s still raining!
> 
> Friday tomorrow........not sure if we have any plans for the day.......maybe nothing........



Hockey fans are the red-headed stepchildren of sports in the US.  We take our giggles where we find them . That was a shout out from the San Diego sharks team to the Anaheim Ducks (which used to be owned by WDW as an aside)



macraven said:


> _Mods have secret powers._
> 
> _I fixed your typo........_



IDK, you were larger than life before you Mod-morphed   Secret, super hero powers, cool!  Me thinks it’d be a tough sell to convince folks to crawl into a spandex costume in order to accept the job lol. JK.

One of the reasons this board is so successful is that trolls are kept at bay by said Mods.  Kudos!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.  I dozed off while watching TV. Now I will probably be awake for the next several hours.
> 
> B was fine this morning after her fall last night. I am still feeling okay. Have a follow up appointment with my doc on Wednesday.
> 
> Buckeev - hope you have a great trip.
> 
> Tink - sorry to hear you have been ill too.
> 
> Keisha - sorry about the dental visit. I’m one of those weird people who never has dental problems, so you probably don’t want to talk to me.
> 
> Ckmiles - stay awhile. This is a really good group.
> 
> UGH! I’ve been trying to post for at least a half hour, but the page keeps refreshing and I lose part of what I type.  I’m done.
> 
> Hello to those I missed.
> 
> See you tomorrow.



Those choppers are worth their weight in gold. Well, mine are as most filled with it haha.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I fixed your typo........



Thank you so much for catching my obvious mistake!

Happy Friday the 13th to all!! 

Janet-Love the black kitty! One of ours is all black!  Yay for 80 degrees!


----------



## Charade67

Hello and happy Friday the 13th.  Today is going to be a super exciting day.  So far I have gone to the grocery store, emptied the dishwasher, and done a load of laundry. I’d better pace myself. Later tonight I have to pick up dh from the airport. His flight arrives at 11:30 p.m. I really hope it isn’t delayed.

It must finally be spring. We need to have the lawn mowed.

I had typed a longer post last night, but kept losing parts of it. I can’t remember what else I was going to say.  Something about being in the 50 plus club. Can’t complain. I had a great 50th birthday.

Back to laundry.


----------



## Lynne G

Is Charade picking up a dog or her DH?  Eh, either way, I would tell him to take the train.  That late flight arrival time would make this early bird grumpy.  But would be happy to have home again.  

Can smell lunch, but no eating for 1/2 hour.  Need more coffee.


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Thank you so much for catching my obvious mistake!
> 
> Happy Friday the 13th to all!!
> 
> Janet-Love the black kitty! One of ours is all black!  Yay for 80 degrees!



I’ve been trying to control myself from adopting one (or two) since DS got his pair last Sunday

Survived the dog’s bath.  On my own again tomorrow, not looking forward to trying to shove him in his carrier, vet appt complete with a rabies shot.  least not as back as wicked claws on kitties were.



Lynne G said:


> Is Charade picking up a dog or her DH?  Eh, either way, I would tell him to take the train.  That late flight arrival time would make this early bird grumpy.  But would be happy to have home again.
> 
> Can smell lunch, but no eating for 1/2 hour.  Need more coffee.



Break out the java...there’s another game on tonight.  Bit nervous as we tend to crash & burn after a big win lol


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Hello and happy Friday the 13th.  Today is going to be a super exciting day.  So far I have gone to the grocery store, emptied the dishwasher, and done a load of laundry. I’d better pace myself. Later tonight I have to pick up dg from the airport. His flight arrives at 11:30 p.m. I really hope it isn’t delayed.
> 
> It must finally be spring. We need to have the lawn mowed.
> 
> I had typed a longer post last night, but kept losing parts of it. I can’t remember what else I was going to say.  Something about being in the 50 plus club. Can’t complain. I had a great 50th birthday.
> 
> Back to laundry.



Yep- I have an equally exciting day- cleaning, and prepping to paint our bathroom.

DH is better after chiro appointment.  DS is better from stomach bug! 20 days until our do-over!  

Yay for a green and growing lawn!  Ours is still brownish green and crying from all the cold and rain/snow flurries!

Welcome to the still young but wise club!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Break out the java...there’s another game on tonight. Bit nervous as we tend to crash & burn after a big win lol



Just checking on which team are you guys rooting for? I need a team as ours won the coveted last place finish this year.


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Just checking on which team are you guys rooting for? I need a team as ours won the coveted last place finish this year.



Lynn & I are buds but live on different sides of the state.  I root for the Pens, she’s a Flyer fan.  I’ve all DS, entire family obsessed with sports, trash talking is my 2nd language lol all meant in fun!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Lynn & I are buds but live on different sides of the state.  I root for the Pens, she’s a Flyer fan.  I’ve all DS, entire family obsessed with sports, trash talking is my 2nd language lol all meant in fun!



Ahh- lucky Pittsburgh fan!  I so envy those fans- good in every sport! and winners! Here in Buffalo we just dream of a big win in some sport.  There's a t-shirt people wear to Bills games that says " One before I die" referring to a Super Bowl win!

Ok- easy then- I can watch the game and root for both teams! 

I was actually pulling for the newbie Las Vegas team too!


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday the 13th- and my son who is wonderful with sharing-shared his cold germs! He is feeling much much better. I, OTOH, slept in spare bed last night as I was afraid I'd cough all night. Nice and warm weather yesterday, felt OK during day, progressively worse. Had cook teams for our Cajun cookoff (event is tomorrow )come pick up their sausage and shrimp yesterday at one of the Boys and Girls clubs. ONly a couple hours, and DD drove (she loves to practice), had her stop so I could run into Walmart to get cold meds.
Today I need to run by warehouse and pickup bunches of stuff for event and drop off at event center. Was planning on spending most of day there, but now I think I am gonna hope it is covered so I can bail early. Tomorrow is gonna be a long day-and this is our major fundraiser to support our scholarships and programs in the B&G clubs so I really cannot be sick!  DH is going to warehouse with me to help load up.

Storms/tornado warnings for this evening. Typical MO spring, but the possibility of snow flurries Sunday is NOT normal for April.

And I am only a couple years away from the 1/2 century club.  DH joins that club this year

Happy friday! Hope all who are ailing feel better soon


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Is Charade picking up a dog or her DH?  Eh, either way, I would tell him to take the train.  That late flight arrival time would make this early bird grumpy.  But would be happy to have home again.
> 
> Can smell lunch, but no eating for 1/2 hour.  Need more coffee.



I went back and edited my post. You would think that a professor’s wife would learn to proofread before posting. 

Train? What train? I live in a small town that doesn’t even have bus service.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> my son who is wonderful with sharing-shared his cold germs!



I guess it's our fault as parents to instill the importance of sharing! Hope you feel better soon!



Monykalyn said:


> And I am only a couple years away from the 1/2 century club. DH joins that club this year



Lucky you- you're a youngster! Geez- isn't youngster a word our grandparents used?? What's happening to me??


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> I went back and edited my post. You would think that a professor’s wife would learn to proofread before posting.
> 
> Train? What train? I live in a small town that doesn’t even have bus service.



Our local ( city) train has an airport line. So from my suburban station, about 5 minutes car ride from home, it is about an hour train ride right to the terminals. If it is our family, about an hour car ride.  So, if just 1 or 2 if us, cheaper and easier to ride the train and avoid all the traffic,  as we have to go through the city, and it is never not busy.

MonyK, oh no, sick bay for you too.  Hope you feel better soon and will enjoy that cook off.  Yep, family sharing is how I got my cold as well.

Train from city is running late, thought I would have been home by now.


----------



## Charade67

I live in a small town adjacent to a small city. I think it takes 15-20 minutes to drive to the airport depending on traffic.  I refuse to fly in or out of the local airport because it is too small to accommodate large jets.  I really hate flying, but feel safer on the huge planes.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am not fond of small planes either, but got used to one, as my Dsis has a 4 seater, get in under the wing turboprop.  We use it to go down the shore, as from where she goes from to where we land at the shore, are very small airports.   I rode a 20 seater a few times.  My favorite large was a two story jumbo jet from Boston to home, as I just had my purse because my DH had taken all my luggage when he drove home, and I had gotten to the airport early.  I was asked if I wanted the earlier flight that was going to Germany after stopping at my airport.  Why yes.  Took like 1 hour flight time in nice seats.  I have also flown in a C-5 military aicraft.  Sitting in jump seats in the cargo area was like nothing else.  That was when older one was 3, and he promptly climbed up the ladder to the cockpit, as the pilot let him sit in his seat when we landed.  I have a picture of his little body waving to me from the open window in the cockpit.  No way in poo would I have followed him up there.

Pizza night as kids were hungry and the train ride made me queezy and with a nasty headache.  Then older one got wings with Korean sauce.  Not hot he said, sweet he said.  Grrr, he must have no feeling in his mouth.  Hot enough that my lips were burning, so more milk had to be drank, and now I have indigestion.  Ah, a bath may be in order.

Little one took my car to her friend’s.  I said back by 9:30, she said 10, I said 9:30, she said 9:30, 10.  I guess it will be closer to 10.  Older one is playing online with his friends, so no big TV for me.  iPad viewing, but am tired.  I may be the first one in bed.  82 tomorrow, so suntan lotion and hat ready. 

Hope your night is more exciting than mine, so have a fabulous Friday evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Now that is the game I wanted to see.

Little one home, DH just got home, and mom ready for bed.  Ugh, dad has the TV remote, more iPad viewing for me.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - I don’t think I could ever get used to a small plane. I took a brief flight in a Cessna once. I hated it, but B loved it. I also managed to summon up enough courage to fly in a helicopter when we were in Alaska. 

Speaking of airplanes, i just realized that I don’t know what dh’s flight number is. Oh well, we can’t have more than one or two flights coming into our little airport at 11:30.


----------



## buckeev

Made it! So far...great couple of days! Very manageable crowds!
Toothsome, Red Box Pizza, Mel's, VOODOO DOUGHNUT!!!!
OMGEEEEEE!


----------



## macraven

_Woot!


A Buckeev report!_


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Made it! So far...great couple of days! Very manageable crowds!
> Toothsome, Red Box Pizza, Mel's, VOODOO DOUGHNUT!!!!
> OMGEEEEEE!



Glad you`re having fun!!!! And yay for voodoo doughnuts!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

A big ........woohoo....... to buckeev have a great time at Universal with your family and eat a voodoo donut for me.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Tink, Monyk, agavegirl, charade , houseofthrees, ckmiles and all other Sans family 

Past few days have been a bit challenging. Had a nice lunch with family last Sunday and not long afterwards started not feeling well. By 2 am Monday morning I was in hospital. I have 2 large stones in my common bile duct. This is the duct that causes all the pain when blocked by stones from your gallbladder.

I had my gallbladder taken out many years ago, but evidently you can still form stones in the common bile duct in absence of your gallbladder.

I had an ERCP and a stent placed in the duct Monday, but the local GI doc’s here do not have the advanced expertise or equipment to take out such large stones. I was referred up to IU medical center to see specialist GI Doc there.

Leave it to me to have Hulk size stones.

I was discharged from hospital here late Wednesday and i’am fairly comfortable. Sleeping in my own bed has been a dream.

I leave for Indianapolis tomorrow will have another ERCP done at IU medical center on Monday to see if the specialist GI Doc there can get the big boys out.

Have been busy with doc calls, doc appts, dealing with insurance to make sure all my ducks are in a row for past couple of days.

Just want to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers.

I have read back a few pages and wanted to send out some prayers to all who are sick and ailing. I know it’s not easy and life throws out some hefty curve balls sometimes, but there are always trips to Universal to think of and knowing you have friends prayers that mean so much 

Mac has truely created a family here on the Sans. She is a great friend to all and my Kneester.

Welcome ckmiles

Agavegirl hope your back is improving for you prayers and hugs 

LOL......Lynne......I loved the zombie minion



That was a great laugh and good time at HHN last year.

Schumi have been enjoying your your trip report......it has brought.....a lot of joy seeing your great pics of my favorite happy place Universal......and of course your commentary is fun to read.....presented in a way that is uniquely you 


Will take IPAD with me in case as Mac would say ............this turns into a side vacation.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

Glad you`re doing better Robo........good to hear!!


----------



## macraven

_Back to your home here 


Now I no longer need to use the magic ball to know how you are 

You are now planning on another mini vacation in Indy

You’ll get breakfast in bed there, staff that will make your bed each day, and when you are hungry, a fresh IV bag

Safe travels for this mini vacation and know the surgery will be a success 

I hope you will still be on target for the May vacation with your grands

_


----------



## Robo56

sent you an email this morning Mac......



macraven said:


> You’ll get breakfast in bed there, staff that will make your bed each day, and when you are hungry, a fresh IV bag



LOL.................and the hospital gown fashion leaves a little to be desired for sure............will be prepared this time with my own comfy gowns....if I can use them.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I hope you will still be on target for the May vacation with your grands



Yep..............Have been looking forward to the vacation with the grandchildren in May.


----------



## pattyw

Morning all!

Robo- glad to hear you're getting better!  You even put a Universal spin on your illness- Hulk size stones! Sending well wishes and more prayers your way!  Thanks for the minion pictures!

Lynne- Go Flyers!!

Janet- We'll get the Flyers next game!

Schumi- How true about going out and looking less than "put together"! Happened a few times to me- gotta put the makeup on even if I just run into a store for cat food!

Getting ready for freezing rain and ice later today!  19 days until Orlando!!


----------



## Charade67

Welcome back Robo! Glad to see you are on the mend.



Robo56 said:


> I had my gallbladder taken out many years ago, but evidently you can still form stones in the common bile duct in absence of your gallbladder.



Yikes. I did not know this. I had my gall bladder removed a few years ago.

I need to go wake up B. She has a hair appointment in a few hours and should probably have lunch/brunch first.  Tonight is prom. I will be so glad when this is over.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Tonight is prom.



How exciting for her!!



Charade67 said:


> I will be so glad when this is over.



How true for you!! 

Enjoy! Truly a memorable day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Buckeev is enjoying the food and fun!  Rock on Buckeev.

Robo, so happy to hear you will be well taken care of.  Eek, never heard of stones there.  Sending lots of mummy dust, and you are always welcome to email or call if ya want to chat.  Slippers would be nice too, those hospital foot coverings have something to be desired.

Charade , yay to B.  Yep, hair, nails and make up will be little one in two weeks.  Wishing B some fun at the junior prom tonight.  Picture, please.

Patty, freezing rain and ice?  No thanks.  We hope to be gone of that until next year.  Our only day around 82.  Then Mother Nature said, here is a low, and rain and more rain for the next  2 days, and a 40 degree drop in temperature later tonight.  

Well, lazy morning for me.  DH left at 6, I took a hot shower, then load of laundry before older one up and already online shooting up bad guys with his friends.  Just told little one to get out of bed.  She may have been awake, but is not an early bird.  May have to check if she is up, did not hear her, older one had some choice words for the game.

Okay, time for bacon, eggs, and rye toast.  Tea for me, coffee for the kids.

Enjoy, and have a satisfying Saturday!  Sending mummy dust and good thoughts to all the homies that need it.

What?  That was a noisy truck or car?


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning everyone!  Its a beautiful sunny day here - almost 70!  I have the windows open- letting in all the fabulous fresh air.  Too bad tomorrow is going to be icy and rainy-  I got out this morning to take a 4 mile walk with my pup-  now Im off to shop for new kitchen cabinets.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Charade67

ckmiles said:


> now Im off to shop for new kitchen cabinets.



I’m so envious. I want to shop for new kitchen cabinets. Mine are so ugly. We are planning to have a full kitchen renovation in a few years.


----------



## buckeev

Quick drive by....
Robo....Glad you're "semi-back" up-n-runnin'! RE: The Hospital Gowns...You're gonna hafta strike the Vogue pose for us!


----------



## macraven

_I try to stay out of grocery stores on Saturdays as they ate packed most of that day 

But had to get some basic groceries 
( eggs, bread, ice cream, etc)

No crowds and registers all were open
Lucky day for me
Walmart is always busy 

Charade did you get Mr Charade last night?
Bet he was happy to be back home 

Ckmiles, had to think twice which state you lived in when you said it was about 70 today

Hope Sunday does not get stinky cold 

Lynne, I taught my boys to do their laundry when they were 13

It gave me a break from being tied up on Saturday as only day of the week I had time to do the house 

They boys did their laundry during the week most of the time

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!

I’m gonna be in front of the tv Sunday evening
WD and FD


_


----------



## macraven

_Yay

A Buckeev drive by _


----------



## keishashadow

Interesting day here.  Didn’t know they were having a rabies clinic at vet’s office.  A walk up sort of thing they have for charity.  I had put my pooch down on the special spot, after getting out of car to relieve himself.  Bent down to pick him up, turned around and i see a large dog that appeared to be half boxer/pit bull lung at me.  Had shorts on sincce near 80 here, he gouged my lower leg leaving a good penny sized piece of skin flap in the wind and me bleeding like a stuck pig. 

Here’s where it gets good, the dog (loosely attached to his skin-head of an owner via a generic large chain-chain - not a traditional collar/chain setup) follows his owner.  They hop into pickup truck and take of.  I ddin’t get a plate number, too shook up. 

Naturally, he was there for the clinic, vet had no record of them having an appointment.   They said i should be ok, chances low even if dog had rabies his saliva had transferred to his toe nails but still...wah

The mr says if I start howling at the moon tonight he’s crating me LOL

w)





pattyw said:


> Ahh- lucky Pittsburgh fan!  I so envy those fans- good in every sport! and winners! Here in Buffalo we just dream of a big win in some sport.  There's a t-shirt people wear to Bills games that says " One before I die" referring to a Super Bowl win!
> 
> Ok- easy then- I can watch the game and root for both teams!
> 
> I was actually pulling for the newbie Las Vegas team too!



Yes, they have Fluery, he is missed.  Glad to see him doing so well. 

Probably, way before your time but Jim Kelly is from our parts.  Always stuck me as such a gent



Lynne G said:


> Our local ( city) train has an airport line. So from my suburban station, about 5 minutes car ride from home, it is about an hour train ride right to the terminals. If it is our family, about an hour car ride.  So, if just 1 or 2 if us, cheaper and easier to ride the train and avoid all the traffic,  as we have to go through the city, and it is never not busy.
> 
> MonyK, oh no, sick bay for you too.  Hope you feel better soon and will enjoy that cook off.  Yep, family sharing is how I got my cold as well.
> 
> Train from city is running late, thought I would have been home by now.



Now, how cool is that?  Both having a plane & rail service to airport!  

We decided to book a hotel @ airport and park our car there for the two weeks we’ll be gone soon.  It worked out much cheaper than the usual offsite place we use and will get to sleep in a bit longer.  No experience with LaQuinta brand.  Got good enough reviews on tripadvisor.  Longs as no bugs & bed is comfy i’m Golden for one night



Robo56 said:


> A big ........woohoo....... to buckeev have a great time at Universal with your family and eat a voodoo donut for me.



Welcome back!  Was worried about you, glad to see you are hanging in there! 

Yes, buckeev, we need food porn pics of dem dough-doughs posthaste



pattyw said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Robo- glad to hear you're getting better!  You even put a Universal spin on your illness- Hulk size stones! Sending well wishes and more prayers your way!  Thanks for the minion pictures!
> 
> Lynne- Go Flyers!!
> 
> Janet- We'll get the Flyers next game!
> 
> Schumi- How true about going out and looking less than "put together"! Happened a few times to me- gotta put the makeup on even if I just run into a store for cat food!
> 
> Getting ready for freezing rain and ice later today!  19 days until Orlando!!



Got to say I told you so to Lynne, we’re even now.  Hope it’s a good series!  Will be shocked if it’s a three-peat for us this year.  Think we’ve run out of steam.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> The mr says if I start howling at the moon tonight he’s crating me LOL





But seriously, that's horrible about that dog!! even more so about the irresponsible owner!  You should be fine but geez people- keep your dogs under control!



keishashadow said:


> Probably, way before your time but Jim Kelly is from our parts. Always stuck me as such a gent



Not before my time! That was the glory days of the Bills!! He was always so proud of his home town- can't think of the name now!  He calls Buffalo home now.  He's been battling a few rounds of cancer- cancer just came back and he's been in NYC for surgery.  We're all sending prayers his way.  He is a special guy indeed!!




keishashadow said:


> buckeev, we need food porn pics of dem dough-doughs posthaste



Yes please! 
 DS went there a couple of weeks ago and said the line was huge but the donut yummy!!


----------



## Lynne G

Eek Keisha! Scary.  I hate irresponsible dog owners.  As an owner of large dogs, including a boxer, I have never had them loose like that.   Though my two labs had a fight over food when young, and the canine tooth of the male went right through the meat of DH’s hand.  Male dog stopped immediately, and ran away.  Dog was horrified he hurt DH.  When we got a good look at him, we noticed the female had sliced him along his neck, so both were bleeding.  DH still has a scar from that punchure.  We used a few tubes of antibiotic on the dog, and he recovered too.  

Did some errands, now to get gas and return a purchase that DH made, that he does not want.

Ah, almost hot.  82, and I have shorts, sandals and a T-shirt on.  Sunglasses and a hat as well.  Blue sky, I could get used to you.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- lucky you!  Temps are dropping here- freezing rain will start soon. DH is getting the generator ready- high winds and ice are expected along with downed trees and power outages!  We have a lot of wine ready!!


----------



## schumigirl

We loved our voodoo donuts.......even better getting them a day before the store opened! 

Story coming up on trip report.........


Janet    Just what you needed.............

We had a beautiful day here, but cold again tonight.......

Warming up with a Tequila Sunrise........very 1980’s with the straw and umberella..........

Friends who had gone to Universal and Disney with their kids for the first time came round tonight to tell us all about it......they loved it!! And brought us back two little Mickey and Minnie wine stoppers......they are so cute!! And a bottle of sparkly too........they know us so well......

But, I was happy to hear they loved Universal and everything there.........they loved Disney too, but preferred Universal......2 little girls, 8 and 10.........

Tried to watch a Will Ferrell movie again tonight........The House.........unfunny doesn’t begin to describe it......have yet to find a movie he’s in we like.........


----------



## keishashadow

crap, forgot stop @ liquor store so i could make those tequila sunrises carole’s Been talking about lol. Corona will have to do the trick tonight, maybe two . Need to get training for vacation mode 



pattyw said:


> But seriously, that's horrible about that dog!! even more so about the irresponsible owner!  You should be fine but geez people- keep your dogs under control!
> 
> 
> 
> Not before my time! That was the glory days of the Bills!! He was always so proud of his home town- can't think of the name now!  He calls Buffalo home now.  He's been battling a few rounds of cancer- cancer just came back and he's been in NYC for surgery.  We're all sending prayers his way.  He is a special guy indeed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please!
> DS went there a couple of weeks ago and said the line was huge but the donut yummy!!



East Brady.  My DH had elderly family there. Literally, nothing there, as far out in the boonies as it gets lol

It was hard to hear he had another battle on his hands.  Didn’t know having surgery



Lynne G said:


> Eek Keisha! Scary.  I hate irresponsible dog owners.  As an owner of large dogs, including a boxer, I have never had them loose like that.   Though my two labs had a fight over food when young, and the canine tooth of the male went right through the meat of DH’s hand.  Male dog stopped immediately, and ran away.  Dog was horrified he hurt DH.  When we got a good look at him, we noticed the female had sliced him along his neck, so both were bleeding.  DH still has a scar from that punchure.  We used a few tubes of antibiotic on the dog, and he recovered too.
> 
> Did some errands, now to get gas and return a purchase that DH made, that he does not want.
> 
> Ah, almost hot.  82, and I have shorts, sandals and a T-shirt on.  Sunglasses and a hat as well.  Blue sky, I could get used to you.



Ha don’t get used to that sun...we’re forecast snow sunday night thru tues. Showers i hope.  I’m always happy to wave at it as it heads your way lol

I had several breeds of large dogs over the years.  Most gentle, would want to snuggle like lap dogs.  It’s my smallest one that was ferocious - go figure.  Small dog syndrome maybe haha.  Same thing thou, she’d nip me and then be oh-so sorry when overly excited.  Could actually see in in her face.  Didn’t stop her from doing it all over again tho


----------



## macraven

_Janet....ouch!!!!!

I have such a fear of dogs and can’t imagine you getting bit

Hopefully it will heal and no infection happens

Hope you have some smilie face bandaids to put on your boo boo

If you have any minion bandaids, your injury will heal faster_


----------



## Squirlz

Our Cars & Coffee for tomorrow has been postponed due to the FREEZING RAIN that has been predicted.  When is this crap gonna stop?


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> Our Cars & Coffee for tomorrow has been postponed due to the FREEZING RAIN that has been predicted.  When is this crap gonna stop?



I feel your pain!  Same here!  Freezing rain/ice storm warning tonight thru tomorrow afternoon.  Up to 1/2 inch of ice possible!! Yikes!  We're hunkered down with food and wine!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hopefully soon for you, Squirlz, and Patty.  We lucky, soaking rain, even if only in the 40’s.
On the way back from the mall, little one needed a dress for field trip on Monday, all we could smell from our open car windows was everyone BBQing in their back and side yards.  So, brisket, chicken breasts, and a sausage all coated with honey bbq sauce, with mashed taters, Mac and cheese, and even fries.  Food coma commencing, and some left over.  Midnight snacking?

B-ball on tonight.  Not a big fan, but something to watch.  I may watch the Zoo on my iPad to supplement.  Quiet night is fine for me.  Crossing fingers and toes the bad weather homies get not much.

I need a lovely cup of tea.  Little one and older one are getting into the ice cream.  I may take out some of the water ice, or maybe not.  Tea it is.


----------



## Monykalyn

Good to hear Robo is doing better. Yeah those darn stones can form even without the storage pocket to keep them in.
Keisha- irresponsible dog owners really tick me off! Hope the leg heals well, we have a lab that is more likely to lick you than bark. Of course I have my "attack" chickens, although they really only attack if you have food you don't share.

And I have a broody hen. She won't  let me get the eggs from under her. Now I'm going to have to read on how to break her of this- we don't have a rooster so she's not gonna have babies. Although I could get a couple fertilized eggs I suppose...

Prom tonight- how fun! 

Feeling better but tired! Event went well, over $15k in cash to bank - won't know final numbers for a few days until credit is tallied up, final vendor payments out etc. but the cash is pure profit as we started the event with expenses covered in sponsorship. Lots of good Cajun food and lots of variety- including a lasagne dish Cajun style. Sooo good and the dish won first place. 

Cold today and colder tomorrow. 

We've got a friend taking his daughter to Disney and Universal in may- they arrive the day after I leave. They've already got the uni tickets and sounds like he got the EP as well. Only going to MK though. So many new things at Universal I couldn't help him much- it's been 3 years since we were there. Have a feeling they will be hooked on Universal...

May be early night. Peppermint tea is hittin the spot


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, is the broody hen the one that is more human than chicken?
Meaning the one that makes herself home in your house?_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. B is at the prom. I hope she is having a good time.  We almost had a crisis today. She had a hair appointment this afternoon. I thought the salon was going to do both hair and makeup. I was wrong. Thankfully I was saved by the local Clinique counter. I think the girl did a very nice job with B’s makeup. I think I may go see her in July when dh and I are going to a wedding of a couple of his former students.

Macraven - Dh is home safe and sound. I like that you consider ice cream to be a grocery basic.

Keisha - Yikes! Hope th dog bike isn’t too serious. I hate irresponsible pet owners. I used to have a terrible fear of dogs. I am still very cautious around them.

Schumi - I think I have seen only one Wil Ferrell movie. I thought Elf was cute, but none of his other movies appeal to me. 

Lynne - Your dinner sounds wonderful. I can’t wait until we get  a grill and can cook out. 

Sorry to hear that some of y’all will be gettting freezing rain. We are supposed to get thunderstorms tomorrow. Sounds like a good day to stay home.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet I had an extra one for you last night......... Yes, I`m that good a friend that`ll take the hit........

squirlz........weather doesn't sound nice at all!!!!

Charade never seen Elf as he was in it.......I should know by now he`s just not funny to us.......

MonyK......well done on your event!!! Quite a result.......


Gallstones are awful........I had my gallbladder out years ago, think I was 34.......never known pain like it, till it was removed. One attack left me in hospital for 9 days, eventually had to take me off of the morphine as I had been on it too long.......now, that was a headache when they stopped that!!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  

Up earlier today.  Going to make older one take DH to the train station.  He will be in Keisha’s town for the next 2 days.  

When front door opened, much cooler air came in.  Gray start to the day.  Did not hear the rain, but could hear traffic on wet roads.  A some very gusty winds around 7 this morning.  

Two more loads of wash done.  I think the soccer game is still a go at lunchtime.  I have my winter coat and winter hat ready.  Wind chill temps of 30’s, 25 mph gusts.  Blustery and cold is what the weather guy said for today, with periods of showers and light rain. Also said, quall line of heavy rain with it dumping 2 or more inches of rain from 4 am to around 10 am tomorrow, give extra time in your morning commute.  Messy Monday for us, for sure.  

News and English football is on the screens.  Guess I had better figure out what for breakfast.  Oh, older one is calling, yeah dude, find some food for me.  Gotta go.

Satisfying Sunday all!

Robo —— saying prayers for you and hoping less in pain today.  Good thoughts sent with mummy dust.  I hope those stones get removed without any pain.


----------



## pattyw

Morning all!

Woke up to a coating of snow/sleet/ice! Still freezing rain- but we didn't lose power!! Most flights in /out of our airport are cancelled this morning. We should get better by this afternoon. Long range forecast seems to indicate spring may finally arrive here!

Charade- Hope prom night was fabulous! Glad you averted the makeup crisis!

Monyk- Hope you're feeling even better today! Good news on the fundraiser!  Good luck with your broody hen! 
I confess- I had to google broody as I had no clue.  

Back to my large cup of coffee!!


----------



## macraven

_Hope to hear about charade’s daughter prom night

Hope she had a wonderful time


Rain started here last night about 8
Still raining

We need this extra rain so no complaints 

Don’t think we need to start to build an ark yet

Homies hang tight for having snow/ freezing rain  and cold weather

In a few day it will be gone

Shout out to all our sickies and walking wounded

And a big hey to Buckeev for finally being able to do his Florida trip _


----------



## Charade67

I’m finally awake, but B is still sleeping. She got home just after 4:00 and went straight to bed. Her school holds an “after prom” event at the school from 12-4. I feel like I could go back to sleep right now, but need to get showered and dressed. Then I need to wake B up so we can get lunch before her SAT class this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

_I bet she had a lot of fun!_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woke up to a coating of snow/sleet/ice! Still freezing rain- but we didn't lose power!! Most flights in /out of our airport are cancelled this morning.




_This is the reason why we moved South

(Especially when airports shut down )_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _This is the reason why we moved South
> 
> (Especially when airports shut down )_



Yes! Definitely in our plans- DH  has a few years left until retirement.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, older one took me out for breakfast.  Was crowded, more than I thought.  Guess hot food and coffee was on all minds, made by someone else and waited in.  

Still have not seen game cancelled, so have to holler at little one to wear your under amour and bring a plastic bag and change of clothes and shoes. Not need to have muddy cleats and wet uniform in the car.  

MonyK, ooh, egg sitter.  Not sure what to do either, maybe distract her and someone else swipe the egg.  Hope you are feeling better. 

Eek Charade, that after party time would have made me so sleepy.  Pictures would be nice, and sounds like she had a good time.  I am not sure we have an after party or not, but little one thinks it is lame to have junior in the school gym, while seniors get the country club.  

So gray and rainy, heater turned on and lights needed even as we get to noon.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Eek Charade, that after party time would have made me so sleepy. Pictures would be nice, and sounds like she had a good time. I am not sure we have an after party or not, but little one thinks it is lame to have junior in the school gym, while seniors get the country club.



Your juniors and seniors have separate proms? Ours is combined. The school rents a local night club for prom.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Your juniors and seniors have separate proms? Ours is combined. The school rents a local night club for prom.



Yes, separated, and not on same day either, as each class has around 1,000 kids.


----------



## Charade67

We had a small tornado touch down tonight. It did some significant damage to some of our local businesses.
So far no reports of any people being harmed.


----------



## keishashadow

First Communion went well, thankful the ‘shiner she got during softball practice Tuesday has pretty-much faded.  She’s wearing it like a badge of courage lol   


macraven said:


> _Janet....ouch!!!!!
> 
> I have such a fear of dogs and can’t imagine you getting bit
> 
> Hopefully it will heal and no infection happens
> 
> Hope you have some smilie face bandaids to put on your boo boo
> 
> If you have any minion bandaids, your injury will heal faster_



Not bit, just a large gash on lower leg. Still oozing away, yuck.  Slathering it with antibiotic to try and avoid a scab/scar.

Still have scar from when i got bit by one of the free-ranging neighborhood dogs, a big german Shepherd I never especially liked. Was walking back home from tennis practice & he ran out and latched on my leg. Didn’t let go until I wapped him a few times with my racket. Neighbors had nerve to complain to police i abused their dog lol. They were supposed to self-quarantine him, my Dad had to call the police when he was back out roaming that same night.  A different time and age for sure



Squirlz said:


> Our Cars & Coffee for tomorrow has been postponed due to the FREEZING RAIN that has been predicted.  When is this crap gonna stop?



That stinks, such weird spring weather this year!



Monykalyn said:


> Good to hear Robo is doing better. Yeah those darn stones can form even without the storage pocket to keep them in.
> Keisha- irresponsible dog owners really tick me off! Hope the leg heals well, we have a lab that is more likely to lick you than bark. Of course I have my "attack" chickens, although they really only attack if you have food you don't share.
> 
> And I have a broody hen. She won't  let me get the eggs from under her. Now I'm going to have to read on how to break her of this- we don't have a rooster so she's not gonna have babies. Although I could get a couple fertilized eggs I suppose...
> 
> Prom tonight- how fun!
> 
> Feeling better but tired! Event went well, over $15k in cash to bank - won't know final numbers for a few days until credit is tallied up, final vendor payments out etc. but the cash is pure profit as we started the event with expenses covered in sponsorship. Lots of good Cajun food and lots of variety- including a lasagne dish Cajun style. Sooo good and the dish won first place.
> 
> Cold today and colder tomorrow.
> 
> We've got a friend taking his daughter to Disney and Universal in may- they arrive the day after I leave. They've already got the uni tickets and sounds like he got the EP as well. Only going to MK though. So many new things at Universal I couldn't help him much- it's been 3 years since we were there. Have a feeling they will be hooked on Universal...
> 
> May be early night. Peppermint tea is hittin the spot



IDK an attack chicken sounds pretty scary to me lol. No ****-a-doodle doos for you?  I’m sure the neighbors appreciate it lol.



Lynne G said:


> Yes, separated, and not on same day either, as each class has around 1,000 kids.



Wait, 1K kids in a graduating class?!?  We don’t have that many in whole school district! Entire jr/sr high school enrollment (grade 7 - 12) approx 450.  Yes, we are taxed up to our eyeballs.


----------



## macraven

_Such cute pictures of Janet’s mini me.. _


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> First Communion went well, thankful the ‘shiner she got during softball practice Tuesday has pretty-much faded



Beautiful girl! Love her dress!


----------



## houseofthrees

Keisha ~ congrats to your daughter and ouch on the dog gash.  Cannot believe the owner just left.  That is horrible.

Robo ~ Hope you get feeling better.  I had no idea stones could still form after having the gallbladder out.  I hear they are horrible.  Had my gallbladder removed years ago, but never really had to deal with gallstones (I am a master at making kidney stones, though).   

Charade ~ glad to see your daughter had a great time at prom.  We spent all weekend dress shopping for my oldest.  I have two going this year and that has me running like crazy trying to get everything they need, lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, she is gorgeous! And growing up far too fast!!! Her dress is gorgeous........

mac.........I see you......... 



We are almost tropical with temperatures today........60F!!!! Well, it feels tropical after all the cool temps we’ve had recently.........

Went into town shopping this morning.......got a dress and a dress to wear around the pool over swimming costume.........wanted a new pair of dressy shoes........couldn’t find anything........always the way when you’re looking.......

Almost time for lunch...........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, I hope your leg is getting better.  Stinky game last night, but there's always Wednesday.  What a cutie your GD is, and beautiful dress and smile.  Congratulations on her first communion.   

Charade, eek, a tornado, sorry to hear damage, but glad no one was hurt or loss of life.  And very glad to hear you were not effected.

Ack, if 40 and 25 mph winds with some rain was not enough yesterday, we have 45 mph winds, heavy rain, starting with 40, and will briefly see 60 this afternoon, then 39 tomorrow is the high.  What da heck!  Just hydroplaning away this morning, a fun drive with the wind pushing the car and water on the road, and alternating with the fastest windshield wipers.  Gray and dark as well.  I was up early, as the wind and rain battering the house from around 2am this morning, made not good sleep.  I may take a nap when I get home, and let the kids complain there's nothing to eat.  Maybe not though, as I have an errand to run this evening.

Schumi, good afternoon.  Glad to hear you've got better weather today.  Nice you found a cover up to wear at the pool.  Yes, when I am really looking for a specific shoe, I have trouble finding it. 

With that, I need tea.  It's actually feeling dry inside, so tea it is.

Buckeev, hope your Dark Side romp has been fun, fun, fun.

Morning homies, wake up, I can't see the sun, but it's morning!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!

Right with you Lynne!  No sun in sight! (for days...) Temps are above freezing- heavy rains today! Dreary and dark day!

Lynne- Sorry about the hockey game!

Keisha- Yay about the hockey game!

Charade- Yikes! a tornado! glad no one hurt!!

Schumi- glad your dress shopping went well! hope you get the shoes next time!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, shoe shopping is not fun when there is nothing you like......or they`re all too darn high!!!! Maybe in the 80`s........

Bad weather for Lynne and Patty.......I spoke too soon......it`s cloudy now. And grey.


----------



## Charade67

Well, yesterday was a crazy day. I managed to sleep through thunderstorms yesterday afternoon. I never sleep through thunderstorms. My part of town is okay, but just a few miles away there is devastation from the tornado. There is about a 2 mile stretch of one of the main roads that is closed due to storm damage. The news reports that 20-25 houses have been destroyed or severely damaged. Several people have gone to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries, but no reports of any casualties. There are some school closings today, but B’s county is not among them. There is no power at my office, so I am at home for now. 

Keisha - Congrats to your grand daughter. She looks adorable. Are those sneakers she is wearing? 

Houseof threes - 2 going to prom? Yikes. I am already dreading repeating this process again next year. 

Schumi - I absolutely hate shoe shopping. It doesn’t help that I have a wide foot. 

Lynne - Hope you get some nicer weather soon.

No word yet from the boss. I don’t know what I will do with all my free time today.


----------



## macraven

_Charade you’ve covered the bases so I won’t repeat the homies

Glad all are safe



Anyone here with a potter wand ?....
I need you to wave it so I can lose 17 lbs. overnight

And while you are at it, include any homie that wants it done for them


I refuse to eat another bite if food until the spell has been done
(But have to finish the rest of the pizza  first)

Shout out to all homies that have not checked in 
Stay well and stay happy please_


----------



## schumigirl

17lbs loss overnight will work for me mac.......... (I wish)


It`s 3.20pm........and I`m starving. 

Yoghurt calls. 

I`m only dreaming of pizza right now.


----------



## Lynne G

We had pizza last night, though little one did not like it, so she had soup.  

We have 2 wands, so I"ll ask little one to wave both of them for ya Mac.  Yeah, I'm hoping nicer weather will make me walk more, I could use more than 17 to loose.  Overnight, yes please.

Charade, that is very scary, and why we have laptops now.  I was seriously thinking of telecommuting, but I usually sleep through storms, but was up early, so in an hour earlier than I usually do, and not much traffic. Which was good, as seeing through that heavy rain and darkness made distance seeing hard.  We mostly don't get tornadoes, as with the 2 rivers around us, they don't seem to come, but we have had 1 and 2 ones, and also some sheer wind damage that has done almost as much as a 1 tornado.  Very glad to hear no deaths and your home and all are safe.  Older one came home from dropping little one off and saw glass all over our front yard.  Yep, broken window in the attic.  Sigh.  I am thinking a big gust went through our vent and blew out the glass.  I am hoping if we cannot replace the glass, we'll just do a Home Depot run, and replace.  It's just one of those octagon kind.  And of course, DH is not home.  I'll have to climb up there and put some plastic over it until we can get a dry day to fix.  Rain is moving away, so cold air is replacing it.  

Spring, 70 degree days, where are you?  I need sun, like beautiful sunny days.


And oh, Keisha, yeah, I'm in a large township, so while demographics change, I graduated with 997 kids.  Older one had less 789, and I'm not sure what little one's is.  My older siblings graduated with 1,200 and more kids.  Our local elementary, which is 1 of 7 in the township, K -6 is 3,600 kids.  I guess that is why I chose a small college, and both kids, large college.  Which reminds me, maybe later this summer, we will do a road trip, as little one wants to visit Pitt.  DH is driving back from your town, later today.  I expect him around 10 or 11 tonight.  At least the storm was heading East, so I hope his drive is clear.

Yep, time for my lunchtime walk.  The storm is now at the shore, and 12 was the warmest part of the day.  

Enjoy this Marvelous Monday.  Hope all are drying out, staying safe, getting well, and having a nice beverage.  Tea for me, though had some coffee, so speedy is me.  LOL


----------



## ckmiles

Charade67 said:


> I’m so envious. I want to shop for new kitchen cabinets. Mine are so ugly. We are planning to have a full kitchen renovation in a few years.



I think I totally underestimated how much a new kitchen will actually cost!  So this might need a 3 year plan.....


----------



## ckmiles

Good Afternoon Everyone-

I have been down for the count with some type of stomach bug, thought I felt better this morning, but apparently I was wrong.  Im so grateful I can work from home so I dont have to use an all important vacation day!

I would love to have pizza right now (thanks Lynne and Schumi)  but Im stuck with ginger ale and crackers!

Glad everyone was safe from all the storms-  lots of rain here (and a little thunder )  but looks to be clearing now.


----------



## pattyw

Oh No!! ckmiles, so sorry to hear about getting that nasty bug! or as DS calls it The Plague!! Take it slow- you'll be enjoying pizza in a few days!!

Lynne- can you have the kids wave the wand for me - twice?


----------



## macraven

_I think different than the homies here 

I look forward to having a stomach bug at times as I do not over eat

And usually drop a few pounds 

Since I’m healthy as a horse will need to use will power and count calories _


----------



## schumigirl

Oh feel better ckmiles........ginger anything is so good for you..........

Yes.......been thinking about pizza.......all......day.......today. 

Maybe have a treat Saturday night......... is it really only Monday??


----------



## houseofthrees

Charade ~ Glad you were all safe from the storms.  Not a fan of tornado season.  
Yep, two of them.  The oldest’s last year to go and the middlest’s first.  We have a bit of a different set up here and they are allowed to go from 9th through 1 year alumni, so I get to do this a lot, lol.  


Ckmiles ~ Hope you feel better quickly!



I only like shoe shopping if I dont actually need a pair of shoes.



Add me to the list that is over this crazy weather.  Our youngest plays baseball and this season has been crazy.  His first game was called for lightning, 2nd for rain, 3rd for snow, 4th for rain and his 1st makeup game was cancelled yesterday because of rain.  He has a game tonight and we aren’t sure what to think.  I hate to see them call another but it is only 40 degrees out there right now, so betting it isn’t gonna be great by tonight.   Poor kid has been so anxious to get out on the field.  We bought him a new bat this season and he has yet to use it.


----------



## macraven

_To all the sickies, hope you feel better real soon!

Sending ‘s from a distance_


----------



## keishashadow

Got another few returns done today. Had said i was done but no, someone always comes begging last minute lol.


houseofthrees said:


> Keisha ~ congrats to your daughter and ouch on the dog gash.  Cannot believe the owner just left.  That is horrible.
> 
> Robo ~ Hope you get feeling better.  I had no idea stones could still form after having the gallbladder out.  I hear they are horrible.  Had my gallbladder removed years ago, but never really had to deal with gallstones (I am a master at making kidney stones, though).
> 
> Charade ~ glad to see your daughter had a great time at prom.  We spent all weekend dress shopping for my oldest.  I have two going this year and that has me running like crazy trying to get everything they need, lol.



She’s my GD, fortunate she lives nearby.  watched since a baby and now summers, finally; I got ‘my’ girl lol



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, I hope your leg is getting better.  Stinky game last night, but there's always Wednesday.  What a cutie your GD is, and beautiful dress and smile.  Congratulations on her first communion.
> 
> Charade, eek, a tornado, sorry to hear damage, but glad no one was hurt or loss of life.  And very glad to hear you were not effected.
> 
> Ack, if 40 and 25 mph winds with some rain was not enough yesterday, we have 45 mph winds, heavy rain, starting with 40, and will briefly see 60 this afternoon, then 39 tomorrow is the high.  What da heck!  Just hydroplaning away this morning, a fun drive with the wind pushing the car and water on the road, and alternating with the fastest windshield wipers.  Gray and dark as well.  I was up early, as the wind and rain battering the house from around 2am this morning, made not good sleep.  I may take a nap when I get home, and let the kids complain there's nothing to eat.  Maybe not though, as I have an errand to run this evening.
> 
> Schumi, good afternoon.  Glad to hear you've got better weather today.  Nice you found a cover up to wear at the pool.  Yes, when I am really looking for a specific shoe, I have trouble finding it.
> 
> With that, I need tea.  It's actually feeling dry inside, so tea it is.
> 
> Buckeev, hope your Dark Side romp has been fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Morning homies, wake up, I can't see the sun, but it's morning!



Tornados are terrifying indeed.  Always dumbfounded me to see how they can flatten entire areas, then hop & skip over other houses for a bit & resume their mayhem.

Oh i’ll Soldier on admit to being awfully startled, just hoping no big ole scab forms.  Certainly making shaving interesting.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 316929



Pretty sure that’s a cow but could swear it looks like a camel



pattyw said:


> Happy Monday all!
> 
> Right with you Lynne!  No sun in sight! (for days...) Temps are above freezing- heavy rains today! Dreary and dark day!
> 
> Lynne- Sorry about the hockey game!
> 
> Keisha- Yay about the hockey game!
> 
> Charade- Yikes! a tornado! glad no one hurt!!
> 
> Schumi- glad your dress shopping went well! hope you get the shoes next time!



Haha you missed your calling as a diplomat.  Weird they kept going back & forth on start time of tomorrow night’s game.  Think it’s set @ 7 pm finally.



Charade67 said:


> Well, yesterday was a crazy day. I managed to sleep through thunderstorms yesterday afternoon. I never sleep through thunderstorms. My part of town is okay, but just a few miles away there is devastation from the tornado. There is about a 2 mile stretch of one of the main roads that is closed due to storm damage. The news reports that 20-25 houses have been destroyed or severely damaged. Several people have gone to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries, but no reports of any casualties. There are some school closings today, but B’s county is not among them. There is no power at my office, so I am at home for now.
> 
> Keisha - Congrats to your grand daughter. She looks adorable. Are those sneakers she is wearing?
> 
> Houseof threes - 2 going to prom? Yikes. I am already dreading repeating this process again next year.
> 
> Schumi - I absolutely hate shoe shopping. It doesn’t help that I have a wide foot.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you get some nicer weather soon.
> 
> No word yet from the boss. I don’t know what I will do with all my free time today.



Yes, ordered her hi-top converse ones that I bored everyone with here already.  Had layers of tulle on the back.

Her mom remade the veil with one of the jojo Silwa (sp) bows i am so over



macraven said:


> _Charade you’ve covered the bases so I won’t repeat the homies
> 
> Glad all are safe
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here with a potter wand ?....
> I need you to wave it so I can lose 17 lbs. overnight
> 
> And while you are at it, include any homie that wants it done for them
> 
> 
> I refuse to eat another bite if food until the spell has been done
> (But have to finish the rest of the pizza  first)
> 
> Shout out to all homies that have not checked in
> Stay well and stay happy please_



Is there a special button on the wand i’m Missing ?



Lynne G said:


> We had pizza last night, though little one did not like it, so she had soup.
> 
> We have 2 wands, so I"ll ask little one to wave both of them for ya Mac.  Yeah, I'm hoping nicer weather will make me walk more, I could use more than 17 to loose.  Overnight, yes please.
> 
> Charade, that is very scary, and why we have laptops now.  I was seriously thinking of telecommuting, but I usually sleep through storms, but was up early, so in an hour earlier than I usually do, and not much traffic. Which was good, as seeing through that heavy rain and darkness made distance seeing hard.  We mostly don't get tornadoes, as with the 2 rivers around us, they don't seem to come, but we have had 1 and 2 ones, and also some sheer wind damage that has done almost as much as a 1 tornado.  Very glad to hear no deaths and your home and all are safe.  Older one came home from dropping little one off and saw glass all over our front yard.  Yep, broken window in the attic.  Sigh.  I am thinking a big gust went through our vent and blew out the glass.  I am hoping if we cannot replace the glass, we'll just do a Home Depot run, and replace.  It's just one of those octagon kind.  And of course, DH is not home.  I'll have to climb up there and put some plastic over it until we can get a dry day to fix.  Rain is moving away, so cold air is replacing it.
> 
> Spring, 70 degree days, where are you?  I need sun, like beautiful sunny days.
> 
> 
> And oh, Keisha, yeah, I'm in a large township, so while demographics change, I graduated with 997 kids.  Older one had less 789, and I'm not sure what little one's is.  My older siblings graduated with 1,200 and more kids.  Our local elementary, which is 1 of 7 in the township, K -6 is 3,600 kids.  I guess that is why I chose a small college, and both kids, large college.  Which reminds me, maybe later this summer, we will do a road trip, as little one wants to visit Pitt.  DH is driving back from your town, later today.  I expect him around 10 or 11 tonight.  At least the storm was heading East, so I hope his drive is clear.
> 
> Yep, time for my lunchtime walk.  The storm is now at the shore, and 12 was the warmest part of the day.
> 
> Enjoy this Marvelous Monday.  Hope all are drying out, staying safe, getting well, and having a nice beverage.  Tea for me, though had some coffee, so speedy is me.  LOL



Truly, there are colleges with less students.  I’m sure they have a plethora of in-house elective classes though.  Oakland area is not my fav part of town, a bit too congested and bustling for me even when i took classes when young.  My DS lived in the area until recently & loved all but driving there.  Is she looking at any other schools in the area while on the road trip? A real wealth of them in our state.

Did he take turnpike?  He probably had good weather, stopped raining here other than a drizzle this am. The type just enough to make your hair frizz.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, pretty sure taking the turnpike, Keisha.  Business trip, so I would think fastest way.  I am trying to get little one to look at Bucknell and a boutique one in Lancaster, as well as Pitt, but she is the most interested in Pitt. Yeah, with a very rusty memory, I was not fond of where Pitt was.  Only did graduate classes there and stayed with a friend in Squirrel Hill.  House was on same street as the then mayor.  

CK, hope you are feeling better.  

Charade, hope work got power back.

Now what for dinner. Pasta is my go to.  Just cleaned the oven, so not ready to bake in it, though older one bought you bake cookies, so I guess we have dessert too.

Older one asked if I was making dinner, yeah I guess.  Gotta go.


----------



## Charade67

Our power is back so I guess I have to go to work tomorrow. Some of the closed roads have been reopened.
I was really bored with my unexpected day off today, so I decided to make myself useful. I went to Walmart and bought some cat food and supplies and dropped them off at the Humane Society. They are collecting donations for pet owners who have lost stuff in the tornado. 

Macraven - I want one of those wands too. I’ll have to wave it several times though.

Schumi - Hope you got your pizza. We had it for supper tonight.

Ckmiles - We have a small kitchen, but I know it will still be expensive to renovate. We have several renovations we want to do to the house. First on the list is have our deck repaired. Hopefully we will get that done before summer is over. Hope you are feeling better soon. I had my ginger ale and crackers meal last week.

Houseofthrees - It is interesting to see how different schools do prom.  At B’s school prom is for juniors and seniors. Freshmen and sophomores can attend if invited by a junior or senior. Students are allowed to invite people who don’t attend the school, but they can be no younger than freshman year and no older than 20. I think my high school had similar rules.

Keisha - I love the high tops. I think one of B’s friends wore some with her prom dress. One of my friends wore sneakers with her wedding gown. I bought B some of those JoJo bows to wear with her clown costume when she was in Barnum. 

Lynne - Pasta sounds good. We eat way too much of it here. 

Almost time to get B from musical theater class.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne, I'm going to need a few waves of that wand too please   especially after dinner tonight...Trey grilled burgers and I made fries ...food coma here 

CK...hope you and all our ailing homies are better soon.

Janet...what a cutie your little gd is...she's growing up so fast.  Hope your leg heals quickly...my cat bite which I was afraid would leave a bad scar has totally healed without leaving a mark.

Charade, glad you made it through the storms ok...sounds scary.  Glad your power is back on.

I hear a glass of wine calling my name...after working 6 days in a row I get rewarded with the next 3 days off

Have a great night everyone


----------



## tinydancer09

So I got food poisoning, realized I made a horrible mistake and ordered the wrong dress (I was deciding between two....... and I picked the wrong one.), wind has been chewing away at our beach for three days, and I discovered black mold from water damage in a house. IT'S BEEN A WEEK!
Whew!!!!
Also, wind is over 30MPH sustained right now and people are calling to tell me their pools have debris in them. Ya think? (This is my food poisoned non customer service voice talking.) Of course my answer to them was to explain that the pool boy would be out to service first thing once the wind dies. 

Hope no one blew away or froze in this weather!


----------



## macraven

_You talking about your wedding dress or just a dress?

Food poisoning is a quick way to lose weight...
Seriously, hope you are better now

_


----------



## macraven

_I’m playing catch-up on the posts now reading

It’s always chatter here when I’m away

Hope all are having a nice relaxing evening!_


----------



## buckeev

I definitely have pics! It's been an eventful past couple of days! News @10.
Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

He is fast to zip in and out of here 

Blink and you miss him_


----------



## houseofthrees

Keisha ~ I kinda realized I typed that wrong sometime this afternoon.   Maybe I shouldn’t try to post at 2:30 in the morning, lol.  She is adorable!  

Tink ~ enjoy your time off!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, TinyD is not feeling well.  I hope your belly is better, and yes, wedding dress or what?  

Oooh, Tink has a day off.  Yay!

Buckeev, is back, and has pictures!  Wahoo for the pictures and hope it means you'll be back in fun mode soon.

Mac, hey, how you feeling?  Hope your walking with no pain.

House, ooh, you're over the pond, right?  Either that or you're part of the night owl crew.  

ooh, Charade, does have work today.  Sorry to hear some lost their houses and were hurt.  

Ah, yes, 31 to start this morning.  Yes, weather person, winter coat needed, but the rain and high wind is outta here.  Total:  3 inches of rain, with half of that falling between 6 and 7 am.  Yep, by dinner time, disabled water filled cars, mud and debris on the road.  While this morning is cool, it's not sunny yet.  Still a gray sky, but some lovely bright gold on the horizon.  Hey Mr. Sun, I have my sunglasses ready.  

So,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  and a minion funny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

But do not forget:  

  Therefore, Mac can head to Taco Bell, and all enjoy a taco or two.  

Mighty good time to have tea.

Totally good Tuesday to all the homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Dog turning into cat, poking at me @ 6 am to get up and feed him.  Appears to be my new norm when the mr is on 4-12 or midnight shift. Least i get a break 2 weeks out of the month there when he’s on daylight.

Lynne - would we be talking the late mayor caliguri or Conner? Both so highly accessible, surprising really.  Don’t think that would work in bigger city.  PIT is really safe in that regard.  For better or worse our metro PD has an ahem rep for not suffering fools lightly.  



Charade67 said:


> Our power is back so I guess I have to go to work tomorrow. Some of the closed roads have been reopened.
> I was really bored with my unexpected day off today, so I decided to make myself useful. I went to Walmart and bought some cat food and supplies and dropped them off at the Humane Society. They are collecting donations for pet owners who have lost stuff in the tornado.
> 
> Macraven - I want one of those wands too. I’ll have to wave it several times though.
> 
> Schumi - Hope you got your pizza. We had it for supper tonight.
> 
> Ckmiles - We have a small kitchen, but I know it will still be expensive to renovate. We have several renovations we want to do to the house. First on the list is have our deck repaired. Hopefully we will get that done before summer is over. Hope you are feeling better soon. I had my ginger ale and crackers meal last week.
> 
> Houseofthrees - It is interesting to see how different schools do prom.  At B’s school prom is for juniors and seniors. Freshmen and sophomores can attend if invited by a junior or senior. Students are allowed to invite people who don’t attend the school, but they can be no younger than freshman year and no older than 20. I think my high school had similar rules.
> 
> Keisha - I love the high tops. I think one of B’s friends wore some with her prom dress. One of my friends wore sneakers with her wedding gown. I bought B some of those JoJo bows to wear with her clown costume when she was in Barnum.
> 
> Lynne - Pasta sounds good. We eat way too much of it here.
> 
> Almost time to get B from musical theater class.



I’d have been sweating over power loss with food in freezer!  No power surge issues when it went off I hope. We lost a ton of stuff once, thankful insurance covered it. Had surge protectors on everything but don’t have a whole house one in installed



tink1957 said:


> Lynne, I'm going to need a few waves of that wand too please   especially after dinner tonight...Trey grilled burgers and I made fries ...food coma here
> 
> CK...hope you and all our ailing homies are better soon.
> 
> Janet...what a cutie your little gd is...she's growing up so fast.  Hope your leg heals quickly...my cat bite which I was afraid would leave a bad scar has totally healed without leaving a mark.
> 
> Charade, glad you made it through the storms ok...sounds scary.  Glad your power is back on.
> 
> I hear a glass of wine calling my name...after working 6 days in a row I get rewarded with the next 3 days off
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Thanks, always seemed as tho any cat scratches or bites way worse than other pets.  My mom had one go terribly funky, ER doctors said not uncommon for them to go south quickly as they tend to carry more germs/teeth puncture deeper



tinydancer09 said:


> So I got food poisoning, realized I made a horrible mistake and ordered the wrong dress (I was deciding between two....... and I picked the wrong one.), wind has been chewing away at our beach for three days, and I discovered black mold from water damage in a house. IT'S BEEN A WEEK!
> Whew!!!!
> Also, wind is over 30MPH sustained right now and people are calling to tell me their pools have debris in them. Ya think? (This is my food poisoned non customer service voice talking.) Of course my answer to them was to explain that the pool boy would be out to service first thing once the wind dies.
> 
> Hope no one blew away or froze in this weather!



Hmmm, PUI & SUI (posting & shopping under the influence are common enough...not that i’d Know anything about that) but can’t say i’ve Ever heard of one shopping online when struck down low with food poisoning!  Need to work on a acronym for that lol. JK hope all better & the dress is returnable.


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, not sure the mayor's name.  That was ahem, a long time ago.  Took graduate classes there while in college up the road.   Little one is somewhat street smart.  Knows where and not to go in the City here.  Haha, my dogs always had to go out after we got up.  Good thing is, we had trained them, to not get up until we did.  That meant I could pretend to sleep on the weekend.  LOL

Eh, sun and clouds today.  Bright, than not so bright.  Not going out without my winter coat though.  40 is the high today.  Yes, it is April.  Sigh.

I need more tea.


----------



## pattyw

Morning all and Happy Tuesday!  The weather funk continues- ice/snow/sleet again yesterday! The coating of snow reminded me of the first snowfall in the fall! I feel a little like Christmas shopping!!  Ho, Ho, Ho!!

So sorry Tinydancer  Hope you're better soon!! 

Can't wait for the pictures Buckeev! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## macraven

_Now is not the time for me to whine it is 47 out (climbing to 72 today)

Hope all stay warm and move to Georgia 

Need transplants here to live next door to me_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Now is not the time for me to whine it is 47 out (climbing to 72 today)
> 
> Hope all stay warm and move to Georgia
> 
> Need transplants here to live next door to me_



Mac- if you need to whine we are here to support!! 

I'm closing the blinds and turning up the heater by my desk.  What I can't see or feel won't bother me!

I'm sure you would be a most delightful neighbor!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne street smarts the toughest thing to impart upon spawn. I’m sorely lacking mysel having been reared in howdy doodyville

DS sent me this lol quite apt


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I tried to sleep late but it didn't work ...my home phone woke me up and I tried to ignore it since I thought it was a robo call.  It turned out to be an old friend visiting from Montana who was calling to tell me she was just down the road and would be here shortly.  She's my old boss's wife and we were all like family until our company got sued and went bankrupt.  It took a toll on my boss who was suffering from cancer and passed away last year.  We had a good talk and caught up on everything that happened in our lives in the 7 years since I last saw them.  We laughed and cried....it was a wonderful visit.  

Time for my second cup and then onto the laundry 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!
Looks like i missed alot! Did have to comment on Keisha adorable GD though.

Glad all are safe from this wacky weather! Had snow flurries sunday-when I went to tell DS soccer game was cancelled that am he asked me rather sarcastically if it was because of snow...um yeah. Along with wind and wind chills...Think it will hit near 70 today though.

Broody decided she wasn't in mood afterall. It wasn't cuddle chicken though. But I am derailed today with a very sick hen. Not sure she will last the day. Currently on my lap, have a cup of gatorade syringe feeding to try to get her rehydrated. Have no idea what is wrong with her. Her symptoms could be a couple things, so treating symptoms and keeping her comfortable-she is our big red chicken. Doesn't seem to be in pain at least. Sent DH to store for supplies for her (she is a pet-although most probably consider chickens "throw away" animals-and nearly impossible to find a vet to treat chickens).

Today was supposed to be cleaning day...may turn into nap morning instead.


----------



## macraven

_Broody is your pet and dearly hope she improves

You are her mom and know you will do all you can to nurse her back to good health _


----------



## pattyw

So sorry Monyk- we are animal lovers and no matter the species, all pets are special and part of the family! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## tink1957

Hope your Broody recovers monyk...could she have eaten something that she shouldn't have?


----------



## Lynne G

No Mac, I don't feel bad about your weather.  Lunchtime walk needed winter clothes.  Darn wind chill in the 30's, February weather.  

Patty, hope your winter weather leaves too, and we get a lovely, warm (not hot) sunny spring day soon.

MonyK, sorry to hear Broody chicken is not well. Yep, all pets, in any size and kind, are part of a loving family.

Had BBQ tater chips and mouth spicy now.  Eh, more tea.  And rain seems to be this afternoon's event.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, pass that bag of bbq chips to me

All of a sudden I have a craving for a snack_


----------



## macraven

_Seems like today was a waste for me and thought it was very unproductive day.

Spent time on the phone with a few companies.
Some of my points on my amex card did not show up and lengthy phone call to take care of it.

Cats threw up and while I was on the phone and forgot about cleaning it up until later.

Went to the hardware store to buy filters for the house and they were out of the size I needed.
Return to Ace on Thursday...

Haven't been on the computer much and have not done a thing in the house...

Spent a lot of today watching the history channel.....
Hours flew by and now it is time to start dinner.


Ever have one of those days where you did not accomplish much of anything?

Welcome to my world
_


----------



## houseofthrees

Lynne ~ LOL, I am just a wee bit nocturnal.



MonyK ~ Hope Broody feels better.



Mac ~ I think I have more days that go that way than I do productive days.  I always start out with good intentions, though.



We have spring today!  We froze at the ball game last night.  My middlest child and I were bundled up under two blankets and wearing winter coats.  Today I had to come home after dropping my eldest off at school and dig out a spring dress.  Crazy weather.  Course, it doesn’t take much to give me spring fever and now it feels more like it is time for a Universal trip.


----------



## tink1957

Just had to share the one thing that I accomplished today...I booked our flights for our September trip 

I finally found a time and price we could live with so I got on my phone and realized that I could only book on SW full site since I was paying with a gift card...it took awhile since I was on my phone but I got it done

Now they just need to release the ROF tickets for HHN and we'll be all set.

Mac...I did get a few loads of laundry done but not much else...was going to cut the grass but thought better of it.


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, that was snow falling on the way home.  

Made steak and potatoes and gravy with corn and fried cheese.  Food coma and happy.  

Not sure what I hate more, the zombie killing or annoying commentary in the shoot em army game.  iPad is coming out.

House, oh got ya.  Me, only a wee nocturnal intermittently.  Early bird routinely.  Sounds like you got the crappy weather with a day of nice roulette, like we have. Not seeing that 82 we had the other day anytime soon.


Tink, nice reason to be worked up early, and then use your day off to catch up with a friend.


Enjoy the evening all.  Tea in hand and relaxing is my evening.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _You talking about your wedding dress or just a dress?
> 
> Food poisoning is a quick way to lose weight...
> Seriously, hope you are better now
> _


My wedding dress. I bought a second one today. Hoping I can sell the first. We'll see. 
Unfortunately I lost zero weight during this batch of foot poisoning. There was no upside to the feeling bad.  Oh well, guess I'll have to do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## macraven

_oops.....

hope you can sell it!_


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a good and bad sort of day. The bad - I got to work and the spaces where I normally park were full. I parked in a different space. Under a tree. My car needed some serious washing. 
The good - B passed the writing portion of her English SOL. (Mandatory state testing, and yes, they are really called that.) English has always been her weak subject, but she’s come a long way. Now she just needs to take the reading SOL and history SOL and she is done with them forever. 

Tink - Hope you are having some nice days off.

TinyD - Hope you are feeling better and you are able to sell that dress. 

Keisha - Fortunaely the power loss was at my office and not at home. I don’t have much food in the freezer right now, so it wouldn’ t have been much of a loss it we had lost power at home.  B’s piano teacher is still without power and has a tree on her house.

 Pattty -  Hope you get better weather soon.

MonyK - Hope the hen is better now. 

Macraven - Sometime you just need a day where you don’t do much of anything. 

Lynne - I would send you some of our warmer weather if I could.

Yikes, I didn’t realize how late it is. I should get some sleep. Tomorrow I have a follow up appointment with my doctor about the latest kidney stone.


----------



## agavegirl1

Well, it's over but not entirely.  The IRS website had a crash this morning and we have over 50 tax returns held "somewhere'.  I will check in tomorrow.    i don't go back until next Thursday.  Sunday is my ADR day for WDW.  I have a few days of reprieve starting.....tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_I was thinking of you today since it is “tax day”

I saw that about the crash and wondered if you were twitllng your thumbs ...._


----------



## macraven

_Charade
Kidney stones?

That has to be painful 
I hope you have good news with the doctor tomorrow and won’t have to go through surgery_

_Keep us posted how you are doing_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Take a day off and I miss loads.......

Tink, glad you had a nice day with your friend, time with friends is precious.....and glad you got your flights booked!!!

MonyK......sorry about the chicken, hope she comes through it......

Janet......think that`s one of the reasons we don't have pets........I like to sleep and not be disturbed........I know on a cold wet miserable morning I don't have to get up to take a pooch for a walk..........I`m kinda lazy.......

mac........oh I`ve had days like that.......waiting in and getting nothing done.......(frequently) but sometimes days like that are good for you........my excuse and I`m sticking to it.........

Lynne.......more snow? Guess you`re used to it though.......we are finally heating it......but it won`t last, it never does.

 to those I missed......


Had a weird day yesterday.....felt very shivery and hot.....went to bed for the afternoon and slept for hours. Felt better. Went to bed and woke around 1am burning up, shivering and achy.......weird. Legs, arms and face were all burning to the touch........Got some paracetemol which brings down temps.........finally got back to sleep around 5am......and got up at 7 for some reason.........hate feeling poorly.

So, a lazy day today........don't have much to do anyway..........

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Word of the week, Camel.  Yes, Camel, because:      Yes, ladies and gents, it's that day of the week to celebrate the middle of the work week, so two more days, your are over the hump,and the week-end starts.  And for you coffee drinkers:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Ah Spring, when the morning and evening is, well, cool.  37 out, but close to 60 for the few hours of the afternoon.  Last night, a frost warning was issued, expect one tonight too.  

Think, yay, for flight booked.  

TinyD, oh no, I am sure you can sell the other dress.  I hope you get what you paid for it.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Yeah, I think my scale lies, I never seem to loose weight when sick.  

Charade, yeah, I have 4 favorite parking spots, and when they are taken, I'm annoyed.  Today, is 3rd spot.  I hope your kidney stone is not giving you any pain.  I hope they can get rid of it soon.  

Agavegirl, heard the news that the IRS website had crashed.  Hope you were able to file the remaining returns yesterday afternoon, or this morning.  IRS should have known better.   Last minute fillers is not a new phenomenon.  And yay, your ADR start on Sunday means 6 months until vacation.  That deserves a Wahoo too.

Schumi, sorry to hear you were feeling so bad yesterday.  I hope your day of rest is just that, resting, and feeling better.  

With that, hoping to see some pictures from Buckeev, and other homies who'd like to share.

I need tea, lots of tea.  Finally bought a box and remembered to take it, no more of that awful blueberry tea, that does not taste like blueberry.  And ewww, blueberry.  At least the strawberry and mix berry were better tasting.  Did I say I like tea?  Black tea and sometimes Earl Gray are my favorite.  The two times I traveled in England, I came home with tea.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning. Somber morning as our hen died last night. She was our middle kids pet and she is taking it hard- been struggling this year already- have a referral to see a psychologist in a few weeks (long story why couldn't be earlier -yay to messed up gov run websites when you buy insurance on the marketplace /sarcasm off now).

Hope the wedding dress can be sold TinyD. 
And hope those ailing with stones (kidney and gall) get those buggers out painlessly! 

Hope you feel better Schumi. Our weird extremes in weather has most of us sniffling, no fevers thankfully.

Mac- I've had unproductive days like that. Sometimes it's nice to chill, but frustrating when you look back lol.

Yay to flights being booked. DH and I booked our return flights for may (when we go to drop DD off for second program)- on Allegiant. Week before the news on them came out. But it's the only direct flight into our town (without having to drive 2-4 hours). And other flights on major carrier would cost 3 x as much and take 3-4x as long. We've never had issues (knock wood). 

And tea- my oldest loves loves tea. Has quite a collection and has her favorites from various tea houses in different states. She found one by her college in Arkansas that she will bring a book on nice days and just chill for a couple hours and drink a pot or two of tea!

At least we don't have snow in forecast this week?

RIP sweet Autumn


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sorry to hear pet Autumn is no more.  Hard to loose a pet, and sends lots of hugs to MonyK's middle kid.  It's okay to be sad over losing a pet, but know, memory of her is always, and happy times will come.


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- I'm so very sorry about Autumn!  out to you and your family and special prayers to your child!

Schumi-  Hope you feel 100% soon!!  Take it easy today!!

Lynne- Nice cup of tea sounds wonderful!

Charade- Hope all goes well at the doctor today!

Happy Hump Day everyone!!

I'm not talking much about our weather today!  Let's just say it's another day I'm having hot soup for lunch!


----------



## macraven

RIP sweet Autumn


----------



## tink1957

Monyk, sorry to hear about your Autumn passing ...more hugs for you and your daughter   I hope she gets the help that she needs, it's hard to be a kid in today's world.  I think our generation had it easier without the pressure of social media and the internet. 

Carole, hope you get lots of rest today and feel better soon.

Charade, good luck with your kidney stones....hope the doctor can blast them away.

TinyD...Ebay is you friend...you can sell that dress.

Agavegirl, glad you're getting a break and maybe the IRS will get it together soon so you can concentrate on the important stuff...like trip plans and talking to us.

Lynne, my oldest likes tea...we have dozens of boxes from all the ones she's tried and didn't like.  I have to get her to trash them occasionally since they take over all the available pantry space.

Hang in there patty, it will be spring soon 

Happy camel day to all


----------



## Charade67

Slow morning at work today. It’s amazing how having one therapist on vacation changes the whole dynamic of the office.

Agavegirl - I hadn’t heard about the IRS crash. I’m thankful we had our taxes submitted weeks ago.

Macraven - Yes, kidney stones. It’s what sent me to the hospital last Sunday. This one hasn’t been as bad as the last time. The last one involved infections, stints, and a couple of overnight stays in the hospital. 

Schumi - Hope you are better today. 

Lynne - No pain since I left the hospital. 

MonyK - I am so sorry to hear about the hen. Hugs to your daughter. 
Sadly, getting in to see a psychologist or therapist can be difficult even when you have standard insurance. My boss is usually completely booked at least 3-4 months out. 

Almost time to go see the doctor.


----------



## Charade67

Hello Patty and Tink. You must have been posting while I was posting.


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Lynne G

We have a sunny day, and yet, still need that winter coat.  Cool breeze or wind? only making it feel even chillier.

So happy to hear tea fans out there.  I drink it mostly at work, but sometimes at night when it's cool, and always on the week-end.  Older one will drink iced tea, little one, no tea hot or cold, and DH, sometimes, usually either, if a cup is not finished.

Glad to hear you are home from the hospital and not in pain Charade.  

Hey Tink, hope your day has been a good one so far.

MonyK, hope all are doing okay.  Sending more hugs.

Keisha, hello!  How's that leg doing?  Still shocked that dog owner was such a ....  

Mac, hope all is well in your warmer weather.  Cats behaving? 

Oh, and Keisha, may be visiting Pitt next month.  If you can give a call one of these days, I'd like to pick your brain on where to stay. 

Sigh, more tea.


----------



## macraven

houseofthrees said:


> Keisha ~ I kinda realized I typed that wrong sometime this afternoon.   Maybe I shouldn’t try to post at 2:30 in the morning, lol.  She is adorable!
> 
> Tink ~ enjoy your time off!


_I missed this 

Good, another night owl like me!

_


----------



## Squirlz

I'm thinking of changing our arrival at RPR from December 11 to the 7th.  They charge for a change don't they?  Of course I could just cancel the one and book again.


----------



## macraven

Doing good Lynne 
78 now but very windy

Not a good hair day for being outside


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Doing good Lynne
> 78 now but very windy
> 
> Not a good hair day for being outside



Lol........and you have a lot of hair!!!!


MonyK........I’m sorry your little Autumn passed........I had never seen a chicken being cuddled like that before......hope your daughter gets over this.........


Thanks for all the well wishes...........feeling much better today........aren’t those little 24 hour things weird.......

Came in tonight to nice glass of red wine.......

And it is hot......not the wine, the weather.......

Tomorrow we have to get low 70’s.......almost boiling hot on the East Coast of the UK.........

Shopping and physio appointment tomorrow......and maybe even get the gas grill back in action outside for dinner tomorrow........that’s DH domain...........he grills good!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz said:


> I'm thinking of changing our arrival at RPR from December 11 to the 7th.  They charge for a change don't they?  Of course I could just cancel the one and book again.



If it is a room only, I not only switched days, but rates without charge a month or so out.  I think as long as not 5 days before, fully refundable, so I would not expect a change fee only a difference in room rate if applicable.


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> If it is a room only, I not only switched days, but rates without charge a month or so out.  I think as long as not 5 days before, fully refundable, so I would not expect a change fee only a difference in room rate if applicable.


I think they told me $50 last year, but I was going from Standard to Club.  I'll call and see.


----------



## houseofthrees

TinyD ~ Good luck on selling the dress.



Schumi ~ Hope you are feeling better!



MonyK ~ Hugs to you and your daughter.  



Charade ~ Those kidney stones are just pure evil.  



Mac ~ I have attempted to adjust my sleep schedule a few times over the years.  Finally gave in to the fact that it is never gonna happen, lol.


----------



## Lynne G

You are wearing what?  Time for bed little one.  Quick shower?  What?  I am getting ready for bed.  Older one, shut that off.

Yeah and Mac and House are just getting started.  

News, eh, same old crap.  TV may be turned off soon.  

Time for some hollering.  At least little one did an errand for me and came home with coffee for me.  Yep, wired, but still going to bed soon.

Later homies.  Until tomorrow, restful night to all homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yeah and Mac and House are just getting started.
> 
> .




Ah, you know me well......

I’m just getting started on the dis this time of night

Sweet dreams homies


----------



## macraven

_Tree house
( sorry autocorrect driving me nuts and trying to edit on the iPhone is frustrating so you are treehouse when I post from the phone)



The only way I can get to bed by midnight is by taking ambien or melatonin 
If I don’t then I fall asleep maybe 2:30-3:00 am

But still up early as the cats scream until they are fed

Since Mr Mac no longer works, he has managed to stay up to 11:30 some nights
But lately he watches the 10:00 news on one channel if he wants an earlier night 
The later news is an nbc network and better
Other one is a local station and just okay

We lived in cst all our lives until
We moved to GA which is est

Have to say the weather here suits us
No snow and that’s all it took for us to decide to move south
_


----------



## houseofthrees

macraven said:


> _Tree house
> ( sorry autocorrect driving me nuts and trying to edit on the iPhone is frustrating so you are treehouse when I post from the phone)
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can get to bed by midnight is by taking ambien or melatonin
> If I don’t then I fall asleep maybe 2:30-3:00 am
> 
> But still up early as the cats scream until they are fed
> 
> Since Mr Mac no longer works, he has managed to stay up to 11:30 some nights
> But lately he watches the 10:00 news on one channel if he wants an earlier night
> The later news is an nbc network and better
> Other one is a local station and just okay
> 
> We lived in cst all our lives until
> We moved to GA which is est
> 
> Have to say the weather here suits us
> No snow and that’s all it took for us to decide to move south_



Yep, that sounds like my kind of hours.  Melatonin is a must on nights I have to go to sleep early.  If by chance I do fall asleep by midnight, I am wide awake by 3 am.  Hubby keeps early hours, so luckily he feeds the cats and lets out the pup before he goes to work.  

treehouse works, lol.


----------



## macraven

_You have it made that your husband does morning cat feeding duties!

Mine wakes up at 6 each morning as he hears the cats screaming “feed me”

We do can food and the cats have never learned how to pop the cat food can lid

They have us trained to make sure they are fed on their schedule _


----------



## Lynne G

- Mac's cats must have had their breakfast already.







 oh yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And a rainy start to the day.  Guess the ground was thirsty this morning.  Somewhat brighter on the horizon, but no sun to see.  Warmer though, 40 degree start, so rain, not snow or freezing rain.  Wet roads, but no puddles yet.  

Time for tea, and hope all are going to, or are having a terrific Thursday, drink up, there's thirst today.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!! Well, this morning is cold and 33- but the weatherman has promised us that once we get through today, we can throw the snow shovels away! (for a little while)  We will get 5 straight days of sun and temps in the 50s and 60s. Spring hasn't forgotten about us after all!! 

I think we're going out for lasagna later. We have a local Italian restaurant that has specials each day-very inexpensive but VERY GOOD!! Today is $6.99 lasagna day- HUGE portion! Have to not eat a lot until then!!

Mac- I'm with you! can't they make cat food cans that the cats can open??  We are blessed in that ours don't wake us up in the morning! They even let us sleep in on the weekends!! We do leave dry food out so their tummies are never that empty!! They do form a line outside of our bedroom door in the morning!


----------



## macraven

_We discovered it was cheaper for our kids (all 4 of them) to have braces than to keep up with teeth issues with the two cats

Many dental operations for our formerly shelter kitties

So no hard food for them

Have one kitty to do pre med testing Friday morning 
Which means no food for bluer at 6 

But will give her garbarpintin at 6 am

Her surgery will be in 13 days


Nice kitty pics Lynne _


----------



## Lynne G

I feel ya Mac.   We called our female lab, the million dollar lady.  She had 3 surgeries, not including her fixing.  Hope bluer does well when she has her surgery.

Still gray, and more rain to come.  Sigh, and saying below freezing tonight.  Spring.  yep, Spring.  Here's hoping April showers bring May flowers and beautiful weather.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Bored at work again. I feel bad getting paid to sit here and do almost nothing, but the boss doesn’t seem to mind.

The doctor appointment went well yesterday. The stone has most likely already passed. It was very small fortunately. I really need to modify my diet though. One thing I must do is cut back on the amount of iced tea I drink. The doctor said I don’t have to give it up completely, just limit it to a couple of glasses a week.

Last night B and I made golden snitches for her Harry Potter club today. I think they came out pretty well for a last minute project.




Lynne - I really hope you get some warmer weather soon. B and I once made the mistake of going to PA for spring break. It was so cold that week.

Macraven - I sympathize with the hair and wind situation though I don’t think my hair is as long as yours. It’s even worse if you happen to be wearing chapstick. Hope your kitty does well with the upcoming surgery.

Schumi - Glad you are feeling better.

Patty - Glad you are getting warmer weather. The lasagna sounds good. Dh wants spaghetti tonight. Not my favorite.

Guess I should get back to pretending to work. Thankfully it will be lunchtime soon.


----------



## macraven

_Cute snitches !
Did it take a long time to make them?
You have talent and a good eye in making them

I bought those Dell crossword puzzle books when I worked
During low periods in the day, would do them 
Peeps in the office thought I was doing paperwork for the job

Had them fooled_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Cute snitches !
> Did it take a long time to make them?
> You have talent and a good eye in making them



Thanks. They didn’t take too long. Maybe about an hour. The most time consuming part was cutting out all the wings. I found the wing template on line and just printed them on gold colored paper. Then we attached the wings to Lindor white chocolate candies with glue dots. 

Someone has turned spring off. When I got to work this morning it was warm and sunny. When I left for lunch it was cool, gray, and windy.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice snitches......

Total brag fest here..........

We had 80F here today 

Beautiful and hot!!! So been in the garden all day in shorts and tees........making the most of it........loving this sunshine.......


----------



## macraven

_I hope you sunscreened yourself if you went outside

Knowing you, I’m sure you did


You were higher than us!_

_We are upper 50’s and windy and cloudy today_


----------



## tink1957

Love the snitches Charade, what a creative idea although those truffles wouldn't last long at my house 

Wow Carole, for once your temps are higher than ours.


----------



## pattyw

Yay for 80 and sunny Carole!! Won't see that here for quite a while, but 14 days until Orlando!!

Mac-I understand about kitty medical bills! never understand why we can't count them as dependents on our tax return!! 

Nice snitches Charade! I have zero talent for anything creative! 
Just got the news from older DS that he's going to propose to his girlfriend. She's moving with him to Miami when he starts school in August.


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Love the snitches Charade, what a creative idea although those truffles wouldn't last long at my house



Thanks Tink. B is taking them to school today. It’s the last club meeting of the year and the students are encouraged to bring snacks. We tried to find something simple. I told B to bring home any leftovers although I don’t really expect there to be any.


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Nice snitches Charade! I have zero talent for anything creative!
> Just got the news from older DS that he's going to propose to his girlfriend. She's moving with him to Miami when he starts school in August.



Thanks patty. I can’t take credit for it. I got the idea off an internet search. 

Congrats to your son and DIL to be.


----------



## macraven

_Woot and congrats to Patty!

She is soon to have a daughter


I do hope she is a fan of Orlando parks..._


----------



## Lynne G

Such a great idea for a snack Charade.  I'm sure none will be left over.

We had a 82 degree day last Saturday.  Glad you are totally enjoying your 80 degree day Schumi.  Must be time for some wine.

YaY, Patty will have a DIL.  Congratulations to your son and fiancee.  And wahoo, for the 14 day countdown.


----------



## Lynne G

Now what for dinner. Maybe Patty will send some food for all of us.  Pasta for us?  Maybe.  Salad, as we have some lettuce that needs eating.  Lunch was soup, so it's getting to be that hour when wanting chocolate or other nosh.

Day is dragging.    So gray out, and the temp is falling.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks guys! So excited for a daughter!! 

Yep Mac- She is a Harry Potter lover!! and loves the Universal and Disney parks! She's a keeper! 

Lynne-glad to share my lasagna with you guys!! thinking about a cup of soup- minestrone perhaps?


----------



## Monykalyn

Exciting news Pattyw!

Yeah I get the long hair/wind thing-gusts of 40 MPH yesterday-started warm and got cooler as cold front blew through. Ever have your hair stand straight up when you go to get into car? And have to make sure it's all inside before closing door? Not that I have ever shut hair in door or anything 
 Had to close the coop up too last night so ladies stayed warm-also wanted to check to see who was sitting with our hen who was autumn's buddy-turns out Diva chicken got the spot. Interesting observing other living creatures when something happens-Diva (Ellie) is not the one who'd I thought would be comforting her...DD lost it after dinner last night-the hens were all chirping at bottom of stairs wanting treats-obvious one is, in her words' "just gone".  Her older sister tried to call her several times but middle didn't feel like talking. 

Frost warning last night, warmer today and sunny and 60's tomorrow. Rearranged schedule so I'm off tomorrow-totally forgot that kids don't have school tomorrow (so I guess I can stop making fun of the district robo calls that remind parents of events like these ). Plus it is a friends birthday tomorrow and a bunch of us are surprising her with lunch at local restaurant/brewery.  Told DH he may be on call to come take me home if we are starting "happy hour" at noon...but it is Rock n Ribs first night tomorrow night too. Private party for cook teams-we always get to go as we know several teams...

And in the ongoing saga of insurance-just found out that our (only) option on the exchange just added our old network of hospitals back so I do NOT have to change doctors or anything!! Now I don't need a new PCP referral-just waiting on call back for the referral to counselor/psychologist.

Finished with test tray lunch-lunch today was pasta primavera, corn, brussel sprouts, herb biscuit, spice cake and beverage.  Couldn't eat it all- I am stuffed!  The Cook at this home always seasons the food so well. Lots of happy residents with today's lunch. So back to work before food coma sets in.


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations Patty........new family member is lovely!!! Best wishes to both.........

Mac and Vicki........now that is unusual.......don’t think we’re ever warmer than you guys........

MonyK......have a lovely lunch tomorrow!! Sounds fabulous......I’m sure she’ll be delighted........


Just come in from garden........yes mac I did have sunscreen on today.......you know me well........but after sun went down we put the outside garden lights on and just chilled out......and I did some trip report and watched how bright Venus is in the sky tonight........

Decided to come in now as it is cooling down a bit.........

Having a Diet Pepsi now.........

Trying to decide whether to go out for the day tomorrow......we were planning to go to a large indoor mall.......but......it’s supposed to be nice again........we could just sit in the garden all day.........


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!

Tax season is over and I go back to working only on Thursday next week! 

Charade...I love the snitches.  I have an idea for Christmas and grandsons.  What kind of gold paper?  I have 4 grandsons and one princess but all love Harry Potter.

Patty...congratulations.

Everyone...I had a post procedure checkup today.  I have 50% improvement.  I may not need an ECV for my next visit.  My problem is worse than I feared but I have chosen not to have spinal fusion surgery at this time.  Working with my injections, pain killers and PT.


----------



## macraven

Agavegirl,

Hang in there and hope your present treatment plan is a total success


----------



## tink1957

Congrats to patty's son and to patty on the new family member.

Yay for the end of tax season for agavegirl and good news about the ECV...hope you heal quickly.

I finally got around to cutting the grass today ...now I need a cold beverage and some of patty's lasagna.

Maybe I'll make that box of red lobster cheese biscuits for dinner....


----------



## Monykalyn

agavegirl1 said:


> I have 50% improvement. I may not need an ECV for my next visit. My problem is worse than I feared but I have chosen not to have spinal fusion surgery at this time. Working with my injections, pain killers and PT.


 Sounds like mostly good news? Hopefully the plan you have going will continue to help you heal quickly!


----------



## keishashadow

Does catching up on the DIS equate to a good bedtime story?  



tink1957 said:


> Just had to share the one thing that I accomplished today...I booked our flights for our September trip
> 
> I finally found a time and price we could live with so I got on my phone and realized that I could only book on SW full site since I was paying with a gift card...it took awhile since I was on my phone but I got it done
> 
> Now they just need to release the ROF tickets for HHN and we'll be all set.
> 
> Mac...I did get a few loads of laundry done but not much else...was going to cut the grass but thought better of it.



No idea the app wouldn’t take a GC. Congrats on snagging a great rate!  

Everything crossed they continue with the current tix structure.



Monykalyn said:


> Morning. Somber morning as our hen died last night. She was our middle kids pet and she is taking it hard- been struggling this year already- have a referral to see a psychologist in a few weeks (long story why couldn't be earlier -yay to messed up gov run websites when you buy insurance on the marketplace /sarcasm off now).
> 
> Hope the wedding dress can be sold TinyD.
> And hope those ailing with stones (kidney and gall) get those buggers out painlessly!
> 
> Hope you feel better Schumi. Our weird extremes in weather has most of us sniffling, no fevers thankfully.
> 
> Mac- I've had unproductive days like that. Sometimes it's nice to chill, but frustrating when you look back lol.
> 
> Yay to flights being booked. DH and I booked our return flights for may (when we go to drop DD off for second program)- on Allegiant. Week before the news on them came out. But it's the only direct flight into our town (without having to drive 2-4 hours). And other flights on major carrier would cost 3 x as much and take 3-4x as long. We've never had issues (knock wood).
> 
> And tea- my oldest loves loves tea. Has quite a collection and has her favorites from various tea houses in different states. She found one by her college in Arkansas that she will bring a book on nice days and just chill for a couple hours and drink a pot or two of tea!
> 
> At least we don't have snow in forecast this week?
> 
> RIP sweet Autumn



So sorry to read.  Hope your middle bounds back quickly.



Charade67 said:


> Slow morning at work today. It’s amazing how having one therapist on vacation changes the whole dynamic of the office.
> 
> Agavegirl - I hadn’t heard about the IRS crash. I’m thankful we had our taxes submitted weeks ago.
> 
> Macraven - Yes, kidney stones. It’s what sent me to the hospital last Sunday. This one hasn’t been as bad as the last time. The last one involved infections, stints, and a couple of overnight stays in the hospital.
> 
> Schumi - Hope you are better today.
> 
> Lynne - No pain since I left the hospital.
> 
> MonyK - I am so sorry to hear about the hen. Hugs to your daughter.
> Sadly, getting in to see a psychologist or therapist can be difficult even when you have standard insurance. My boss is usually completely booked at least 3-4 months out.
> 
> Almost time to go see the doctor.



Ouch, sounds miserable.



macraven said:


> _Tree house
> ( sorry autocorrect driving me nuts and trying to edit on the iPhone is frustrating so you are treehouse when I post from the phone)
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I can get to bed by midnight is by taking ambien or melatonin
> If I don’t then I fall asleep maybe 2:30-3:00 am
> 
> But still up early as the cats scream until they are fed
> 
> Since Mr Mac no longer works, he has managed to stay up to 11:30 some nights
> But lately he watches the 10:00 news on one channel if he wants an earlier night
> The later news is an nbc network and better
> Other one is a local station and just okay
> 
> We lived in cst all our lives until
> We moved to GA which is est
> 
> Have to say the weather here suits us
> No snow and that’s all it took for us to decide to move south_



Treehouse works for me too, no autocorrect

Let it be said lol Treehouse



pattyw said:


> Good morning all!! Well, this morning is cold and 33- but the weatherman has promised us that once we get through today, we can throw the snow shovels away! (for a little while)  We will get 5 straight days of sun and temps in the 50s and 60s. Spring hasn't forgotten about us after all!!
> 
> I think we're going out for lasagna later. We have a local Italian restaurant that has specials each day-very inexpensive but VERY GOOD!! Today is $6.99 lasagna day- HUGE portion! Have to not eat a lot until then!!
> 
> Mac- I'm with you! can't they make cat food cans that the cats can open??  We are blessed in that ours don't wake us up in the morning! They even let us sleep in on the weekends!! We do leave dry food out so their tummies are never that empty!! They do form a line outside of our bedroom door in the morning!



I see lasagna, i think Garfield. The old cartoon, not the awful 3-D thing i see on tube lately



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!
> 
> Tax season is over and I go back to working only on Thursday next week!
> 
> Charade...I love the snitches.  I have an idea for Christmas and grandsons.  What kind of gold paper?  I have 4 grandsons and one princess but all love Harry Potter.
> 
> Patty...congratulations.
> 
> Everyone...I had a post procedure checkup today.  I have 50% improvement.  I may not need an ECV for my next visit.  My problem is worse than I feared but I have chosen not to have spinal fusion surgery at this time.  Working with my injections, pain killers and PT.



Halfway there is a good thing. Surgery can always be revisited, PT takes time and works in conjunction with your other therapies.  Good wishes sent your way!


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, I agree.....treehouse works for me 


I have to do an earlier bedtime tonight.
BlueR has a pre lab appointment at 8:30 tomorrow morning 
Have to get up at 6:30 and give her a pill so she will be "calm" and "cooperative for the scan and blood draw.

Her surgery is two weeks from now and pre op work has been set up in advance.

Another dental surgery...
I tell you, it's like making payments on college tuition......_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Keisha, I agree.....treehouse works for me
> 
> 
> I have to do an earlier bedtime tonight.
> BlueR has a pre lab appointment at 8:30 tomorrow morning
> Have to get up at 6:30 and give her a pill so she will be "calm" and "cooperative for the scan and blood draw.
> 
> Her surgery is two weeks from now and pre op work has been set up in advance.
> 
> Another dental surgery...
> I tell you, it's like making payments on college tuition......_



Poor baby’s been thru the winger.  Good kitty indeed.


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, hope you get relief from your back pain soon.  Glad that you get some time off, well deserved.

Hope kitty Blue has quick surgery and her mouth not sore.

Instead of news, DH got hold of the remote and some old western he found is on, though he is watching with his eyes closed.  Eh, may be bed for me.  If he sees me turning off the light, he will follow.  Think the kids need a lights out holler. 

Sweet dreams homies!  Bundle up, we get the lovely below freezing temp to greet my Friday morning commute.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, you are becoming a semi night owl.
Welcome to the club....


Second thought, she's probably out cold now and catching zzzz's..


Kitty BlueR has gum and teeth issues since she was 6 months old.
Her appointment tomorrow is the pre lab testing.
The cat surgeon we use requires BlueR to have the tests each time before surgery...just to make sure she will not have any issues with anesthetic.

The surgery is early May but pretests are done 14 days or less out 

The cat has an appetite so no matter how bad the gum disease is, she still woofs down the food.

Thank you for the kind thoughts for my kitty.
I appreciate it.

Not that many peeps I know are cat people and its nice to have peeps here i can whine to when my kitties are going back for more surgery.


I know I am missing shout outs to others here 
I need to make cliff  notes in order to keep up with what is happening with whom_


----------



## macraven

_In case you wonder about my cats names, I'll tell you.
Just ignore me if this is wearing on you.....

Luna was named by one of my sons
I'll give you three guesses why he picked that name and your first two guesses don't count.

BlueR is half russian blue.
The mom got out of the house and had a "party" before the owners got her back in the house.
That mom cat was only gone for 30 minutes and the owners were fit to be tied when they found out she was pregnant.
She was mated before with another russian blue for her past liter.

Could not think of a fitting name so one of my kids said lets call her Russian B.
It didn't roll off my tongue very well so I suggested we reverse the name to Blue Russian.
After a month of having her, nickname of bluer started.....


Got to tell you it was a lot easier naming kids than it was for naming cats._


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!
> 
> Tax season is over and I go back to working only on Thursday next week!
> 
> Charade...I love the snitches.  I have an idea for Christmas and grandsons.  What kind of gold paper?  I have 4 grandsons and one princess but all love Harry Potter.
> 
> Patty...congratulations.
> 
> Everyone...I had a post procedure checkup today.  I have 50% improvement.  I may not need an ECV for my next visit.  My problem is worse than I feared but I have chosen not to have spinal fusion surgery at this time.  Working with my injections, pain killers and PT.



Best wishes for your medical issues........and a big woohoo for a one day work week.......


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Friday.........

Decided to have a day out after all.......seems the weekend is going to be lovely too, so we can spend the weekend in the garden..........

Hopefully pick up something nice........

Have a great Friday........


----------



## macraven

_Have a fun day out

Shop and do lunch 

_


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi is having a day out, so that means feeling better.  At least I hope so.  Lovely week-end indeed, spending it in the garden sounds lovely.  With below freezing last night, not much in my garden.  The daffodils are the only color, and they're almost done.  One of the few bulbs not eaten by critters.  Some of my tulips are up, but they won't flower until around Mother's Day.  Some bloom in May, some in June.  

Hey, Mac's up.  Morning Mac!











  Friday, of yes it is, and the sun is shining and wearing a winter coat and the car said roads may be icy.  Nope, all that rain yesterday is gone, yes, the ground is cold and soggy, but hey, it's Friday, and the weekend is about to commence.  Wahoo!  Soccer game is 2 hours away, but in the afternoon, so that means, lazy morning.  Thank goodness.  Then maybe zoo on Sunday.  Haven't been to the larger one in some time.  

With that,    oh, it must be time for tea.  

Later homies.  Rock on, it's Friday, and fabulous Friday homies!


----------



## macraven

_Mac was up at 6 trying to catch a cat

Now the trick is to find where the cat is hiding 

If she snores I have a better chance to find here 

Need to put her in the carrier for a trip to the vet 

So only halfway done for this adventure this morning _


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, hid and seek.   Ah, now having a Metalica song in my head.   Hope you found Ms. Blue shortly after posting Mac.  My sister's long gone now, Siamese, used to drool buckets when you told him vet time.  Only cat I know that had to have a muzzle because he hated the vet.   Guess Luna's lounging.  Name from book or she's a moon kitty.


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, hid and seek.   Ah, now having a Metalica song in my head.   Hope you found Ms. Blue shortly after posting Mac.  My sister's long gone now, Siamese, used to drool buckets when you told him vet time.  Only cat I know that had to have a muzzle because he hated the vet.   Guess Luna's lounging.  Name from book or she's a moon kitty.


Oh.  I was guessing the name came from the implied "Tic" following it.


----------



## pattyw

Hope you find little Bluer! If only cat carriers looked like a big can of cat food?? You're a good cat mom!!

Have fun today Schumi!!

Good luck at the soccer game Lynne!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Oh.  I was guessing the name came from the implied "Tic" following it.


i'll just ignore that


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hope you find little Bluer! If only cat carriers looked like a big can of cat food?? You're a good cat mom!!
> 
> Have fun today Schumi!!
> 
> Good luck at the soccer game Lynne!
> 
> Have a great day all!!



_Kitty home and dazed and confused.
Just like the movie.....

but she did eat a can of food so that means she is fine.

I liked Lynnes' tea time....
hope no cat hairs got in the cup
Have fun at the soccer game!_


----------



## pattyw

Rest easy today little Blue!  Mom & Dad will take good care of you!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> It’s Friday.........
> 
> Decided to have a day out after all.......seems the weekend is going to be lovely too, so we can spend the weekend in the garden..........
> 
> Hopefully pick up something nice......
> [/QUO




_pick up something nice for me.
Make it a ham on rye please.._


----------



## Lynne G

Well, now that Blue is home and fed, I guess Mac has food on her mind.  Hopefully Blue is ready for surgery next month.

Good Morning Marcie, and Patty.  Hey, Marcie's alive!  Like the humor.

Thanks for the wishes for little one's soccer Patty.  I'll be glad when this season is over, as she's decided it's her last, and focus on her senior year.  I can't believe we'll be looking at colleges for her. 

That Time Does Fly thread in Community, is me sometimes.  Oldest will be 21 years old, so my baby is not a baby anymore.  LOL

Okay, Keisha, you may be celebrating soon.  Seems our Flyboys are being just as inconsistent as their year has been.  I guess I will take a peak at the game this week-end.

Sigh, now you are getting me hungry.  Not sure what I want for lunch.  Depends on how far I walk.  If I move my car, I may have an even longer walk.  Eh, I need the fresh air.  

Clock watching.


----------



## Charade67

Hello all. I am feeling  extremely lazy today, though I did do some grocery shopping this morning. Not much going on here. I’m going to attempt this multi quote thing. 



Monykalyn said:


> And in the ongoing saga of insurance-just found out that our (only) option on the exchange just added our old network of hospitals back so I do NOT have to change doctors or anything!! Now I don't need a new PCP referral-just waiting on call back for the referral to counselor/psychologist.


That’s great news. I hope you are able to get an appointment soon.



agavegirl1 said:


> Tax season is over and I go back to working only on Thursday next week!
> 
> Charade...I love the snitches. I have an idea for Christmas and grandsons. What kind of gold paper? I have 4 grandsons and one princess but all love Harry Potter.


Yay for the end of tax season. 
I just used some gold construction paper I found at Walmart. 







agavegirl1 said:


> Everyone...I had a post procedure checkup today. I have 50% improvement. I may not need an ECV for my next visit. My problem is worse than I feared but I have chosen not to have spinal fusion surgery at this time. Working with my injections, pain killers and PT.


Sending prayers that you will continue to improve and won’t need to consider surgery. 



tink1957 said:


> I finally got around to cutting the grass today ..


We had our lawn mowed last Friday. By Saturday the dandelions started popping up. (They are really bad this year.) By Monday they must have been at least a foot tall. We ended up having that lawn guy come back again today. We can usually make it 2 weeks between mowings. 



macraven said:


> Luna was named by one of my sons
> I'll give you three guesses why he picked that name and your first two guesses don't count.



Whenever I hear the name Luna I think of the show Bear in the Big Blue House. 



schumigirl said:


> Decided to have a day out after all.......seems the weekend is going to be lovely too, so we can spend the weekend in the garden..........


Hope you had a nice day out. 



Lynne G said:


> Then maybe zoo on Sunday. Haven't been to the larger one in some time.



The Zoo sounds fun. B and I are going to an animal conservancy center in NC tomorrow. 



macraven said:


> _Mac was up at 6 trying to catch a cat
> 
> Now the trick is to find where the cat is hiding
> 
> If she snores I have a better chance to find here
> 
> Need to put her in the carrier for a trip to the vet
> 
> So only halfway done for this adventure this morning _


My cat hates the carrier. It usually takes 2 of us to get him in. 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the wishes for little one's soccer Patty. I'll be glad when this season is over, as she's decided it's her last, and focus on her senior year. I can't believe we'll be looking at colleges for her.


I’m right there with you. It seems like I was just dropping B off at kindergarten. I was just texting her a few minutes ago about her class schedule for next year. One of the classes she is taking requires an application.

I think maybe I will take a nap. See y’all later.


----------



## macraven

_You did great mulit quoting!
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i'll just ignore that



Yes, I would too.

Don’t see the humour myself.


----------



## schumigirl

So..........

Mac, hope the kitty is doing well........and sorry I didn’t get you that sandwich!!! How’s about bacon and pancakes for breakfast tomorrow..........maple syrup optional........

Thanks for all the wishes.....yep, back to normal and had a lovely day shopping.........

Got some clothes but, came home with a lovely picture of the bridge in Central Park NYC with the Plaza behind it and it’s all snowy and Christmassy..........very pretty........not a painting, just a print but chose the frame to go with our Dining room.......it’s huge!! Looked so much smaller in the store 

DH has already put it up and it’s lovely.........

Quiet night ahead.......some time in the garden I believe will be in order..........


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, MonyK, thanks for sending me a bad hair day.  Did not seem that windy this morning.  Well, 25 mph wind, and I am zipping up my coat as far as I can.  Fashionista was out though, sunglasses on, and staring at that bright blue sky.  

Ended up with a honey smoked turkey sandwich, but not on rye, on multigrain bread.  The rye in that place is not the kind I like.  

 Haha, older one called, complaining about an aggressive driver.  Yeah, dude, bad drivers are everywhere.  Why I drum in my kids, to drive defensively, not often offensively.  Little one has a lead foot.  Wonder where that came from.  

With that:

Enjoy a lazy afternoon Charade, and have fun seeing some animals too.  

Marcie, hope you are having a nice afternoon and having some coffee.

 Mac, hope Blue has recovered, and you're enjoying some quiet time, and got a turkey sandwich too.

Patty, hope your afternoon is a nice one.

Schumi, hope you are enjoying some wine in the garden this evening.  A quiet night is a good one in my book.


----------



## Charade67

That was a great nap. I slept until almost 2:00. I had a great dream that my family took an unexpected trip to Disney World and there were no crowds. It was practically deserted.  Too bad that will never really happen.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- nice nap and even better dream!! 

Lynne- sounds like a yummy lunch! and hate all those crazy drivers!! 

Schumi- sounds like a successful shopping trip! Enjoy your garden - maybe a few glasses of wine?

Mac- Hope little Blue is mending well! 

I'm leaving work- going to a casino night fundraiser at DS old high school later. Hope to win a little $$.  Send some mummy dust my way guys! (I need it- DH and I are very unlucky!)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _In case you wonder about my cats names, I'll tell you.
> Just ignore me if this is wearing on you.....
> 
> Luna was named by one of my sons
> I'll give you three guesses why he picked that name and your first two guesses don't count.
> 
> BlueR is half russian blue.
> The mom got out of the house and had a "party" before the owners got her back in the house.
> That mom cat was only gone for 30 minutes and the owners were fit to be tied when they found out she was pregnant.
> She was mated before with another russian blue for her past liter.
> 
> Could not think of a fitting name so one of my kids said lets call her Russian B.
> It didn't roll off my tongue very well so I suggested we reverse the name to Blue Russian.
> After a month of having her, nickname of bluer started.....
> 
> 
> Got to tell you it was a lot easier naming kids than it was for naming cats._



Lovely names!  I wanted Dobby for my pooch, was outvoted hmmph

Always let kids pick the pets’ names in the mistaken belief if they actually named them they’d take care of them

Let the peals of laughter ring.  Figured eventually, the strategy would work



schumigirl said:


> It’s Friday.........
> 
> Decided to have a day out after all.......seems the weekend is going to be lovely too, so we can spend the weekend in the garden..........
> 
> Hopefully pick up something nice........
> 
> Have a great Friday........



In an octopuse’s garden in the shade 



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Schumi is having a day out, so that means feeling better.  At least I hope so.  Lovely week-end indeed, spending it in the garden sounds lovely.  With below freezing last night, not much in my garden.  The daffodils are the only color, and they're almost done.  One of the few bulbs not eaten by critters.  Some of my tulips are up, but they won't flower until around Mother's Day.  Some bloom in May, some in June.
> 
> Hey, Mac's up.  Morning Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday, of yes it is, and the sun is shining and wearing a winter coat and the car said roads may be icy.  Nope, all that rain yesterday is gone, yes, the ground is cold and soggy, but hey, it's Friday, and the weekend is about to commence.  Wahoo!  Soccer game is 2 hours away, but in the afternoon, so that means, lazy morning.  Thank goodness.  Then maybe zoo on Sunday.  Haven't been to the larger one in some time.
> 
> With that,  View attachment 317806  oh, it must be time for tea.
> 
> Later homies.  Rock on, it's Friday, and fabulous Friday homies!



Ok, best pic ever - I knew slash was secretly a minion!



macraven said:


> _Kitty home and dazed and confused.
> Just like the movie.....
> 
> but she did eat a can of food so that means she is fine.
> 
> I liked Lynnes' tea time....
> hope no cat hairs got in the cup
> Have fun at the soccer game!_



Guess it’s too soon to break out the cat nip?  Hope Luna has a good night.



Charade67 said:


> Hello all. I am feeling  extremely lazy today, though I did do some grocery shopping this morning. Not much going on here. I’m going to attempt this multi quote thing.
> 
> 
> That’s great news. I hope you are able to get an appointment soon.
> 
> 
> Yay for the end of tax season.
> I just used some gold construction paper I found at Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers that you will continue to improve and won’t need to consider surgery.
> 
> 
> We had our lawn mowed last Friday. By Saturday the dandelions started popping up. (They are really bad this year.) By Monday they must have been at least a foot tall. We ended up having that lawn guy come back again today. We can usually make it 2 weeks between mowings.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear the name Luna I think of the show Bear in the Big Blue House.
> 
> 
> Hope you had a nice day out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zoo sounds fun. B and I are going to an animal conservancy center in NC tomorrow.
> 
> 
> My cat hates the carrier. It usually takes 2 of us to get him in.
> 
> 
> I’m right there with you. It seems like I was just dropping B off at kindergarten. I was just texting her a few minutes ago about her class schedule for next year. One of the classes she is taking requires an application.
> 
> I think maybe I will take a nap. See y’all later.



I may be the only adult on earth who adores dandelions. Sentimental old fool, loved how my kids would bring them in so proudly.  The mr picked a few for me today, put a smile upon my mush.  Best sort of flowers are the ones that aren’t followed by a bill in the mail IMO.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I would too.
> 
> Don’t see the humour myself.



Count me in, I must be missing ‘the joke’


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> That was a great nap. I slept until almost 2:00. I had a great dream that my family took an unexpected trip to Disney World and there were no crowds. It was practically deserted.  Too bad that will never really happen.



I love a nap! Usually in winter though........



pattyw said:


> Charade- nice nap and even better dream!!
> 
> Lynne- sounds like a yummy lunch! and hate all those crazy drivers!!
> 
> Schumi- sounds like a successful shopping trip! Enjoy your garden - maybe a few glasses of wine?
> 
> Mac- Hope little Blue is mending well!
> 
> I'm leaving work- going to a casino night fundraiser at DS old high school later. Hope to win a little $$.  Send some mummy dust my way guys! (I need it- DH and I are very unlucky!)



No wine tonight........I’m being good and having Diet Pepsi.........being good sucks!!!! 

Good luck for tonight.......hope you win some loot!!!



keishashadow said:


> Lovely names!  I wanted Dobby for my pooch, was outvoted hmmph
> 
> Always let kids pick the pets’ names in the mistaken belief if they actually named them they’d take care of them
> 
> Let the peals of laughter ring.  Figured eventually, the strategy would work
> 
> 
> 
> In an octopuse’s garden in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, best pic ever - I knew slash was secretly a minion!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it’s too soon to break out the cat nip?  Hope Luna has a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be the only adult on earth who adores dandelions. Sentimental old fool, loved how my kids would bring them in so proudly.  The mr picked a few for me today, put a smile upon my mush.  Best sort of flowers are the ones that aren’t followed by a bill in the mail IMO.



One of my friends has never forgiven me for encouraging her Granddaughter to choose the name Noodle for their new pup.........I was half joking........but little Elise thought it was perfect........this large black “manly” dog looks like it should be called something regal or statuesque of the dog world names........like Thor or similar........but she has to run after it calling “Noodle”...... actually the dog never looks too impressed either.........

I don’t mind dandelions.........reminds of running around as a kid avoiding them as we were convinced they would make us wet the bed if we touched them........lol.........


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I may be the only adult on earth who adores dandelions. Sentimental old fool, loved how my kids would bring them in so proudly.  The mr picked a few for me today, put a smile upon my mush.  Best sort of flowers are the ones that aren’t followed by a bill in the mail IMO.




_Anything from the kids will always become your favorite gifts.
dandelions.....


At first I thought you were going to talk about making dandelion wine........_


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Pattyw and all the others that had good wishes for BlueR...

She is back to herself in many ways.

Looking for food and any mischief she can get into .


Now Luna is acting startled being around her.
She hisses and growls at poor Bluer

My guess is the scents of other cats is what she smells.

We went through this last month when Luna had dental and gum surgery 
When she came home, Bluer was mean as the devil to her.
Hissing and growling.......

It wore off the next day and they went back to being buddies and playmates.


I always looked forward to the weekend especially for Sunday tv for Walking Dead.
Now that the season is over, Fear the Dead will be what I will be glued to on Sundays...._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh old fuddy duds.  Luna  plus tic is lunatic.


----------



## Chuckers

Hi Kids!!!

   Sorry I haven't been around in a while. I always seem to disappear from the boards after a trip because reading them makes me a sad panda when I have no trip planned. I hope all are well, there's WHY too many pages for me to try and catch up on. Plus, work has been very busy lately. I am doing two jobs because a coworker is out on short/long term disability. 
   A little birdie told me there have been some shout outs to me. I am not ignoring any of them! 

Hugs all around! I will try to get on more often, even if it's just to pop in and say hi!  

Chuckers.


----------



## Charade67

Hi Chuckers! Good to hear from you.


----------



## Chuckers

Charade67 said:


> Hi Chuckers! Good to hear from you.



Thanks


----------



## macraven

Back home!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, glad to see ya surface Chuckers.  

I have no trip planned right now either.  

No complaints about the weather?  

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Yay, chuck is back  I'm the same whenever I don't have a trip planned ...you know there's an easy solution for that

Glad blue kitty is on the mend...

Spent the night fighting the Amazon giftcard embedded page...every time I clicked on a thread it would come back...I finally did the system update on my phone that I've been ignoring for a few weeks and it seems to have gone away now...if you don't hear from me for awhile it's because my phone has been hacked 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

_You working this weekend Tink?

I put off the updates when i get the alert on the phone for them too.
_


----------



## tink1957

Yes, I have to work the next 3 days...I should be going to sleep soon since I have to get up at 6 in the morning...not sleepy at all.


----------



## schumigirl

Seriously.......what is wrong with some people 




macraven said:


> _Thanks Pattyw and all the others that had good wishes for BlueR...
> 
> She is back to herself in many ways.
> 
> Looking for food and any mischief she can get into .
> 
> 
> Now Luna is acting startled being around her.
> She hisses and growls at poor Bluer
> 
> My guess is the scents of other cats is what she smells.
> 
> We went through this last month when Luna had dental and gum surgery
> When she came home, Bluer was mean as the devil to her.
> Hissing and growling.......
> 
> It wore off the next day and they went back to being buddies and playmates.
> 
> 
> I always looked forward to the weekend especially for Sunday tv for Walking Dead.
> Now that the season is over, Fear the Dead will be what I will be glued to on Sundays...._



If she’s looking for food and mischief that’s a good sign.........hope they’re back to their old selves today......



Chuckers said:


> Hi Kids!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around in a while. I always seem to disappear from the boards after a trip because reading them makes me a sad panda when I have no trip planned. I hope all are well, there's WHY too many pages for me to try and catch up on. Plus, work has been very busy lately. I am doing two jobs because a coworker is out on short/long term disability.
> A little birdie told me there have been some shout outs to me. I am not ignoring any of them!
> 
> Hugs all around! I will try to get on more often, even if it's just to pop in and say hi!
> 
> Chuckers.



Hi Chuckers.......



tink1957 said:


> Yay, chuck is back  I'm the same whenever I don't have a trip planned ...you know there's an easy solution for that
> 
> Glad blue kitty is on the mend...
> 
> Spent the night fighting the Amazon giftcard embedded page...every time I clicked on a thread it would come back...I finally did the system update on my phone that I've been ignoring for a few weeks and it seems to have gone away now...if you don't hear from me for awhile it's because my phone has been hacked
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



I’ve been getting a pop up on my iPads last few weeks......they are darned hard to get rid of them!! Can’t remember what it was telling me I had won but very annoying as you have to shut the things down to get them to disappear........



tink1957 said:


> Yes, I have to work the next 3 days...I should be going to sleep soon since I have to get up at 6 in the morning...not sleepy at all.



It’s always the way isn’t it.........when you have to sleep you suddenly are alert and wide awake.........hope you’re sleeping now........


Looks a beautiful day.....plan to get all the bedding done today since it is so nice......all dried on the lines outside.......perfect way to launder.......and will put same ones back on tonight.......I usually alternate, but I’m loving this bedding........

Not sure of other plans for the day........will see what we feel like doing........

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

And done. 


Weather is still glorious outside.......

Laundry all hanging on the line drying beautifully.........grocery shopping down, so time to chill out for the rest of the day......


----------



## keishashadow

Minion mayhem this am lol. There are certainly worse ways to start one’s day.  Hanging laundry is right up there for me lol but i do love the way things smell afterwards.  

Busy one on tap here.  Having a dinner for DiL, way behind as usual on prep.  Makes perfect sense to be here while I sip my first cuppa.  Where’s the excitement in being prepared early? At my age you’ve got to build some excitement into your life lol.

Have a good weekend & be kind to each other



tink1957 said:


> Yay, chuck is back  I'm the same whenever I don't have a trip planned ...you know there's an easy solution for that
> 
> Glad blue kitty is on the mend...
> 
> Spent the night fighting the Amazon giftcard embedded page...every time I clicked on a thread it would come back...I finally did the system update on my phone that I've been ignoring for a few weeks and it seems to have gone away now...if you don't hear from me for awhile it's because my phone has been hacked
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



Oh my, do you think a virus?  Is it an apple product, would a hard reset work?  That’s all i got, excuse me my techie ignorance is showing. Hope u figure it out soon


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi is on a minion streak.

We have cool weather, but no rain this weekend.  Still below average April temps.  But hey, I can wear my sunglasses, even if with a winter coat.

Road trip later,  but early this morning, little one is volunteering at a local school to referee at our state Special Olympics games.  Then she has to hustle to own game.   Busy Saturday for us.

Quiet morning, and I am enjoying it.

Hope your spam went away, and your work goes fast today Tink. 

Satisfying Saturday to all the homies.  

Tea is calling.  Good Morning, Good Afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Minion mayhem this am lol. There are certainly worse ways to start one’s day.  Hanging laundry is right up there for me lol but i do love the way things smell afterwards.
> 
> Busy one on tap here.  Having a dinner for DiL, way behind as usual on prep.  Makes perfect sense to be here while I sip my first cuppa.  Where’s the excitement in being prepared early? At my age you’ve got to build some excitement into your life lol.
> 
> Have a good weekend & be kind to each other
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, do you think a virus?  Is it an apple product, would a hard reset work?  That’s all i got, excuse me my techie ignorance is showing. Hope u figure it out soon



Always good to turn a page so to speak Janet..........

I`ve heard some excitement is good for you......I`m a big believer in doing what`s good for you........hope dinner for DiL goes well......although I`m sure it will be a success..........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  Mac, Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, Tink, Agavegirl Charade, Houseofthrees, Pattyw, Monykalyn, Squirlz. I think I got everyone.






Happy birthday to Keisha DIL she is lucky to have a wonderful mom in law to make her a delicious birthday feast for sure 





Welcome back Chuckers. For awhile there I thought we were going to have to find someone else to keep folks off the lawn...LOL...



Monyk so sorry to hear of Autumns passing. Pets are hard to stay goodbye to. Hope your daughter gets connected with a good Psychologist . I just went through dealing with my insurance making sure all the ducks were in a row before I went up to IU. Was an eye opener for sure.

Just heard on the news this morning that they are asking people not to eat Romaine Lettuce from Yuma Arizona because it is infected with Ebola. There are 31 people in hospital already. Scary stuff......we had Caesar salad from Sam’s last night.......how are people supposed to know where it’s from as the package does not say.




Hope everyone who has been sick is on the mend and feeling better 



Charade glad to hear the kidney stone passed. It’s unbelievable the amount of pain those things can cause.

Schumi glad to hear your 24 hour bug is over......I had to look up your paracetamol tablets.....looks like they are comparable to our Tylenol (acetaminophen)......I remember you having mentioned them before.....so nice to hear you
are getting some sun and warmer temps 

Tink great to hear you have been able to get your flights sorted for vacation......it’s always nice to tie up loose ends for your trip.



Looks like Universal was able to book up Adventura with the shout out to AP holders.

Agavegirl so good to hear your back is improving some.......having spinal fusion is something to give pause about for sure......hoping the less invasive procedures will give you comfort......and get you dancing again



Charade love the golden snitches. I bet they were the hit of the gathering.

Pattyw congratulations on your sons up upcoming engagement. Doesn’t hurt that she is a Potter lover too. Maybe a little house elf magic in that union.




Mac hope you’re cat bluer feels better soon and the tooth surgery goes well.

Having to much fun this morning with pics.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Robo report.  Hope you are enjoying some good coffee and relaxing.  



Yeah, ordering a lazy day.  Watching some English football, cup of tea in my hand.


----------



## Robo56

Thanks to all for your prayers and good thoughts sent my way. I returned home from IU Wednesday afternoon. The GI specialist there took the stent out of my bile duct the local doc here put in. He then ballooned my duct so the Hulk size stones and all the other smaller stones would move out. He then put two new stents in place.

Will have to go back to Indianapolis Mother’s Day. Will have ERCP at IU to remove stents next morning. Praying this will take care of issue.

On positive note the hotel I stayed at was very nice and quiet and beautiful. The staff there are very kind and helpful.
It is “The Conrad”. I had not stayed in downtown Indianapolis for over 25 years and it really has many nice Hotels and restaurants.

Was able to enjoy a meal the night before procedure at St. Elmo’s while I was there. It is is right down the block from Ruth’s Chris steakhouse. It is a local steakhouse for many years in downtown Indianapolis.  By far it was the best steak I have ever had.

My little sister K (Mac and Keisha met her last year at HHN) is an RN and she was with me. I’am so thankful for her. She is a such a blessing to me. She has been there as my angel watching over me though my many medical procedures over the years. I’am so very fortunate to have her in my life. My older sister is a Critical Care RN and was keeping up to date on things with us by phone.  God has been good to me and I’am so thankful.

I always thought it was so cool that we all decided to be RN’s and we all graduated from the same Nursing School.

Looking forward to my vacation with grandchildren in May to Universal. Tied up some loose ends on that yesterday.


----------



## macraven

_I was waiting for youse to spill the beans....lol


Read your first post and thought, maybe she is keeping quiet about her second surgery this past week

Came back and saw you shared with us

All your homie friends were concerned about you so glad you did more posting about your medical situation 

Even with your surgery happening for mother’s day, it will be your best mother’s day gift

You will heal up and be able to do your annual trip with the grands to UO later in that month

Sending   And prayers!_


----------



## Robo56

Lynne have my coffee in my HHN cup from last year.........love the way the candles light up and the skull eyes turn  red when the the hot coffee is poured in the mug........can’t tell I like this can you.........LOL.....


----------



## Robo56

Mac you are the best.......thank you for all your support.........I’am looking forward to your VIP tour in October and hanging out and meeting up with any fellow Sans family during HHN. I had blast last year at HHN. 

Keep the HHN fires burning.....

 

 
LOL....Schumi’s man Mikey....


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you post Robo......and glad you are doing much better.........

We have that mug too! Love it......

Mac.....you got plans for today..........I feel like a lazy day........Tom is snoozing right now and I’m thinking I should go bring in washing as it’s all dry now.......

And he’s mentioning Tequila.........oh dear..........


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday all!!

Glorious morning here- bright sunshine and 55 today- 60 tomorrow.  Thank you mother Nature for finally sending spring to Buffalo!!

Hello Chuckers!

Tink- Hope work goes good this weekend!

Schumi- love all the minions!

Robo- glad you're home!!- always love your picture postings! Love the HHN mug! I may not even need coffee in that mug- it would scare me awake! Think I should get one this year!

Lynne- great kitty pictures!

Mac- glad Ms Blue is on the mend and into food and mischief!

Speaking of kitty and mischief, we were abruptly awakened this morning by a loud CRASH! One (or more) of the little darlings knocked one of my favorite plant arrangements off of my kitchen shelf.  Broke into a million pieces! I even had it on a higher shelf- but they're good jumpers!! They all looked innocent!


----------



## macraven

Cats and kids are so much the same when they get busy and into things 

Broken dishes, glassware, flower vases, nonreplacable heirlooms, etc. 

Have had it all happen 

Kids used to blame the cats when things happened
Did not buy that story .....

But once all the boys moved out, dishes and such still were crashing to the floor

It was the cats
Looking back, Im sure it always was the cats


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Happy Saturday all!!
> 
> Glorious morning here- bright sunshine and 55 today- 60 tomorrow.  Thank you mother Nature for finally sending spring to Buffalo!!
> 
> Hello Chuckers!
> 
> Tink- Hope work goes good this weekend!
> 
> Schumi- love all the minions!
> 
> Robo- glad you're home!!- always love your picture postings! Love the HHN mug! I may not even need coffee in that mug- it would scare me awake! Think I should get one this year!
> 
> Lynne- great kitty pictures!
> 
> Mac- glad Ms Blue is on the mend and into food and mischief!
> 
> Speaking of kitty and mischief, we were abruptly awakened this morning by a loud CRASH! One (or more) of the little darlings knocked one of my favorite plant arrangements off of my kitchen shelf.  Broke into a million pieces! I even had it on a higher shelf- but they're good jumpers!! They all looked innocent!



Patty.....we have so many HHN mugs from over the years it’s scary!!  We do like the shot glasses every year too........plenty of souvenirs to fill up kitchen cabinets.........

I do love the mugs though! 

Glad your weather is picking up......we are warm but not boiling hot......so sitting in garden room where sun is streaming in........

Hope yours holds on for a while too..........


----------



## macraven

_Thank you Robbie
Bottom line is friends help each other
And I enjoy sharing if it helps a person 

I say this each time you share your hhn pics....

I  them and thank you for sharing them with us!

We have grown and added newbies to the sans 
Many have not seen your pictures you posted last year of hhn _


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Having a dinner for DiL,



Happy Birthday to DIL!  Have a great dinner!



schumigirl said:


> Glad your weather is picking up......we are warm but not boiling hot......so sitting in garden room where sun is streaming in........



Yep- nice weather makes your mood so much better! And I love to hang out my clothes to dry! Love that smell!

Mac- true on the loss of breakables! Anything we value goes into the curio cabinet. And yes- I always say that I've lost more stuff because of the cats rather than my boys! I guess at the end of the day the joy the cats bring to us is greater than the items we've lost!


----------



## Lynne G

Why we did not keep breakable things on our tables.  Labs’ tails swished all off routinely.  Does it count I had to have stitches in my nose when I tripped over the dog and smashed into the curio cabinet?  

Yeah, dogs and kids did get into stuff they should not.  

Older one had his car serviced, hope he comes home soon


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Happy Birthday to DIL!  Have a great dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- nice weather makes your mood so much better! And I love to hang out my clothes to dry! Love that smell!
> 
> Mac- true on the loss of breakables! Anything we value goes into the curio cabinet. And yes- I always say that I've lost more stuff because of the cats rather than my boys! I guess at the end of the day the joy the cats bring to us is greater than the items we've lost!




I’ve never had an animal to blame breakages on.....wish I had at times.......

I too love the aroma of freshly washed and dried on the line clothes and bedding.......

Just been up to make our bed up......DH helps as it’s a huge bed......and I’m quite short.......and the fresh smell was lovely......not that it usually smells bad........ already looking forward to climbing in tonight........ 

I see some form of alcohol on the horizon tonight.......just heard DH go into what we affectionately call the wine cellar.......it’s nothing like a wine cellar in reality, it’s a big walk in cupboard where we store the wines........so he’s on the mooch already..........

Well, it is Saturday I suppose.......and it’s after 5


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Does it count I had to have stitches in my nose when I tripped over the dog and smashed into the curio cabinet?



Sure does count! Those tripping injuries can be brutal!  DS tripped over the cat a couple of years ago and broke a toe! 



schumigirl said:


> Well, it is Saturday I suppose.......and it’s after 5



Only 12:30 pm here but I'm ready to join in! From coffee to wine?? Why not?


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Sure does count! Those tripping injuries can be brutal!  DS tripped over the cat a couple of years ago and broke a toe!
> 
> 
> 
> Only 12:30 pm here but I'm ready to join in! From coffee to wine?? Why not?



At the minute we are negotiating whether to have red wine.......or make Dark and Stormy cocktails........

Dark Myers Rum or Mount Gay........Ginger Beer and Lime.........had one in StrongWater Tavern.......boy it was strong..........

Negotiations continue..........trying to work out what snacks we have tonight and what will go best........

Cocktails slightly edging in front at the moment.........although means one of us has to drive into village to get ginger beer.........lol.......


----------



## macraven

To keisha’s Favorite dil



(Made it for you to give to her)


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.........Birthday Wishes for the Birthday girl..........

I could eat a slice of cake right now.........

I really have the munchies today..........and I haven’t had a drink!!  Yet.........

Wish I’d said we would go out with friends now..........nothing on tv.......could walk round to village pub.......but would mean getting changed out of shorts.........

Will stay where we are............


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Negotiations continue.



True diplomats that you are, I'm sure the decision will be favorable! 

Dark & stormy cocktails? I don't know what that is, but you guys always have the best looking drinks, so must be something good!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> True diplomats that you are, I'm sure the decision will be favorable!
> 
> Dark & stormy cocktails? I don't know what that is, but you guys always have the best looking drinks, so must be something good!



Cocktails won.......

Dark and Stormy is Myers Dark Rum, Ginger Beer not ginger ale........and freshly squeezed lime juice......vary measures by whatever size a glass you use. ........got to be fresh lime juice and not cordial.......had it first in StrongWater Bar.........our favourite bar in Orlando! 

On our second now........


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Saturday!
Love all the minions. Unfortunately I am really feeling the lazy, napping minions today. Wish I had Schumi here to get me motivated to do laundry...bed is still unmade too. 
Hope the Hulk stones pass out easily Robo! My mom is an RN as are a couple sisters, and several MD's in family as well. In all the extended family (mine and DH's) there is only one other Registered Dietitian like me-and she just finished her degree couple years ago.

Glad to hear BlueR is home and healthy now.  

Friends Bday lunch turned into lunch, then walk around downtown with stop at Pub, then Vandivort Hotel Bathroom selfie (it is a thing lol!), then off to another bar/grill/restaurant BDay girl's cousin manages,  then Lounge stop for chocolate fondue. Lunch at 12, DH came to pick me up from downtown at 6 and we headed to rock n ribs. Home at 11pm last night. None of us could believe we spent 6 hours talking (and drinking-we only did a beer or cocktail at each stop though). Tried bacon wrapped smoked alligator last night. pretty good. 
Then soccer game 1 at 9am. Game 2 at 6pm. 2 more games tomorrow. Cool this am, with sprinkles. Hoping rest of rain holds off until after last game.

The boy is practicing on his scooter (got a motorized scooter a year ago)-finally getting hang of it and not afraid anymore. Asked him if it meant he was doing the coasters at Universal this summer then...

Need to decide on what's for dinner...


----------



## Lynne G

Well, what was for dinner MonyK?

We decided on burgers and fries, with onion rings to start.  Food coma.  

Lush cocktails for Schumi and her DH.

Birthday dinner for Keisha’s DIL.  Happy Birthday DIL!  Hope MIL made a wonderful dinner for you.

Robo, thanks for letting us know about your health issues.  I hope you heal quick and feeling much better.

Mac, glad to hear cats are back to normal.

Patty, hope your evening is a good one.


----------



## Monykalyn

Dinner- chicken and "dumplings" I use gnocchi in place of dumplings.  2 of the chickens came into house while I was cooking. They've figured out how to time the gate at top of stairs to get onto deck. We have a magnetic screen door and today they figured out how to get through that! I look down from stirring veggies and a chicken face is staring back up at me from by my feet!  I'm about to become a vegetarian...my current situation. Nice out before rain.  They saw lap- must have cuddles
Burgers fries and onion rings sound yummy to me! Turkey meat loaf tomorrow. 
Was still cleaning kitchen so missed son second soccer game today. Still 2 more tomorrow.  

Lush cocktails and birthday cake sound good to me...think I still have Thin mints hidden in a freezer somewhere.


----------



## agavegirl1

Greetings Homies.

Welcome back Chuckers

Nice to see your post Robo.  I am currently "binge watching" Stranger Things for HHN.  We have free premium TV for a week and have already caught up on Game of Thrones.

Started reading your trip report Schumi.  Great as always.  I love that you critique food, wine and spirits.


----------



## Robo56

agavegirl1 said:


> Nice to see your post Robo. I am currently "binge watching" Stranger Things for HHN. We have free premium TV for a week




I binge watched it too. Looking forward to season 3.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I have had a very interesting and somewhat sad day today. B and I spent most of the day at the Conservator’s Center in North Carolina. We took a tour and learned a lot about a variety of animals. We got to hear the lions communicating with each other. They call it oofing, and it  sounded so cool. I took some video of it.

Today I also learned that Edmund, a guy I was friends with in college  but lost touch with ages ago, died almost 10 years ago. There are 3 theories on what happened. 1. (What most people believe) He shot his wife and then himself in a murder/suicide. 2. He accidentally shot his wife and was so distraught by what he did he shot himself. 3. It was a third party hit designed to look like a murder/suicide. I remember that occasionally Edmund would mention that his father was afraid of being found by the North Korean government. I always thought he was just being really paranoid. Today I learned that this man is is father. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Kum-sok
I am just so stunned to learn all of this now.

Keisha - Happy birthday to DIL.

Robo - I can sympathize. I had to have 2 stents with my first kidney stone. Not fun at all. Prayers that all will be well after you have the stents removed.

Patty - Glad you are starting to get better weather.  I packed up most of my breakables when B was born and have just never brought them back out.  I did make the mistake of leaving a glass on the kitchen counter once and came home to find it shattered all over the kitchen floor.  That’s when I learned that just becasue the cat doesn’t get on the counters when I am home doesn’t mean he doesn’t get on them when I am away.

I am starting to nod off as I am typing. Guess I should go to bed.  Hello to everyone else. I will see y’all tomorrrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh whooo, night owls, is early birds are falling asleep fast.  

I would ask the stuff be shut off, but older one is yapping online with his friends and playing his new game, so I will be saying my goodnight and warning him I expect out the door not too late tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chuckers

Glad to be back.. I need to post more often. But you guys post so much that if I miss a day, I've got 5 pages of posts to go through!!  

I do have my trips planned out, but they're to other parks, so I wouldn't feel right discussing them on here.   One of them will probably include Universal CA next year!


----------



## Lynne G

We do not care Chuckers, trips to wherever are also exciting to read about.  And yay for west coast Universal.  We did that I will say 5 or so years ago.  We are almost ready to go back there next year too.  We had flown into LA, stayed at Disney and did 7 days there.  Took one of those days and drove down to Legoland.  Then for 2 nights, we moved over to Hollywood, and did Universal, movie in Disney theater, had ice cream at the Disney soda shop next to the theater.  Toured some, after parking at the Hollywood garage, where we went to the top floor for the scenery.  My kids were too young for the studio tours, but they will be old enough if we go next year.  Been to LA twice, and SD twice.  My dream is to see the Rose Parade in person.  When my kids are in college, next year, that will start the wheels moving.  No colleges go back to school the day after New Years, so one more year to not have to be back by New Years.

Pumpkin time is quickly approaching, and my eyelids want to close.  Sweet dreams night owls.  Carry on, expect to see more posts.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, my neighbor dog or two must have go loose.  Barking and lights on,  need to look out the door.  Later homies.  This might be fun to watch the chasing of weiner pups.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Love all the minions. Unfortunately I am really feeling the lazy, napping minions today. Wish I had Schumi here to get me motivated to do laundry...bed is still unmade too.
> Hope the Hulk stones pass out easily Robo! My mom is an RN as are a couple sisters, and several MD's in family as well. In all the extended family (mine and DH's) there is only one other Registered Dietitian like me-and she just finished her degree couple years ago.
> 
> Glad to hear BlueR is home and healthy now.
> 
> Friends Bday lunch turned into lunch, then walk around downtown with stop at Pub, then Vandivort Hotel Bathroom selfie (it is a thing lol!), then off to another bar/grill/restaurant BDay girl's cousin manages,  then Lounge stop for chocolate fondue. Lunch at 12, DH came to pick me up from downtown at 6 and we headed to rock n ribs. Home at 11pm last night. None of us could believe we spent 6 hours talking (and drinking-we only did a beer or cocktail at each stop though). Tried bacon wrapped smoked alligator last night. pretty good.
> Then soccer game 1 at 9am. Game 2 at 6pm. 2 more games tomorrow. Cool this am, with sprinkles. Hoping rest of rain holds off until after last game.
> 
> The boy is practicing on his scooter (got a motorized scooter a year ago)-finally getting hang of it and not afraid anymore. Asked him if it meant he was doing the coasters at Universal this summer then...
> 
> Need to decide on what's for dinner...



Your lunch sounded pretty good........although you lost me on alligator.........like the sound of the meatloaf though!!



agavegirl1 said:


> Greetings Homies.
> 
> Welcome back Chuckers
> 
> Nice to see your post Robo.  I am currently "binge watching" Stranger Things for HHN.  We have free premium TV for a week and have already caught up on Game of Thrones.
> 
> Started reading your trip report Schumi.  Great as always.  I love that you critique food, wine and spirits.



Thanks so much.....glad you are enjoying it........

We loved GoT.......despite not thinking we would at first......DS had the set and we binge watched 4 seasons in a very short time......not a lot of housework was done then!!! 



Robo56 said:


> I binge watched it too. Looking forward to season 3.



We need to watch that again from the beginning.......



Chuckers said:


> I do have my trips planned out, but they're to other parks, so I wouldn't feel right discussing them on here.   One of them will probably include Universal CA next year!



Nice to see you post Chuckers. 

Charade......hope you had a good sleep.........



Well, glad we never planned much today........early sunshine, but now it is black o clock outside.........looks so dark and rain is just beginning........DS has just been out to wash his car.....got it done in time just started as he put it in garage..........

Lazy day today.......no plans to do anything except some baking and cooking........

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi .

I’am up early this am.

Grandson spent the night last night. He is such a sweet young man and I love having him over for visits. He is so excited about our trip to Universal in May. He wanted me to make him a pineapple upside down cake yesterday evening so I did.

He is graduating from 8th grade in May and is looking forward to high school. So will have a small graduation party for him before we leave for vacation.



schumigirl said:


> We have that mug too! Love it.....



That mug is so cool. I bet you have a nice collection. Looking forward to seeing what the mug looks like this year for HHN.




schumigirl said:


> We need to watch that again from the beginning.....



I really enjoy watching shows that I can’t figure out. Have you ever started watching a movie and you can pretty much guess the ending after just watching 15 minutes of it. I don’t like those shows that are easy to figure out. 
“Stranger Things”  was pretty spellbinding.


“Stranger Things” was very well written and the acting was fantastic. Of course it doesn’t hurt that it’s going to be one of the houses at HHN. Will be interesting to see how they interpret the Upside Down.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo, how sweet that grandson is keeping you company.  May will be here before ya know it.  

Kids are moving like pond water, and little one thinks she has allergies, but I think she caught a cold.

Need to do an errand then off to the zoo.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Schumi .
> 
> I’am up early this am.
> 
> Grandson spent the night last night. He is such a sweet young man and I love having him over for visits. He is so excited about our trip to Universal in May. He wanted me to make him a pineapple upside down cake yesterday evening so I did.
> 
> He is graduating from 8th grade in May and is looking forward to high school. So will have a small graduation party for him before we leave for vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> That mug is so cool. I bet you have a nice collection. Looking forward to seeing what the mug looks like this year for HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy watching shows that I can’t figure out. Have you ever started watching a movie and you can pretty much guess the ending after just watching 15 minutes of it. I don’t like those shows that are easy to figure out.
> “Stranger Things”  was pretty spellbinding.
> 
> 
> “Stranger Things” was very well written and the acting was fantastic. Of course it doesn’t hurt that it’s going to be one of the houses at HHN. Will be interesting to see how they interpret the Upside Down.




I need to Google to see what age 8th Grade is........

Yes, I always look forward to seeing the merchandise especially the mugs and tees........we have so many going back over the years.......really don't want to get rid of any of them as we purchase new ones.......

Must get around to Stranger Things soon........although very much ready to have another house announced!!!  I am extra excited for HHN this year!!!!!



Baking isn't my strong point..........but, I do try......so, baked my usual easy stuff like butter shortbread and a lemon drizzle cake.........did try something new this morning.......I had a go at making Danish Pastries........not a success. My friend is excellent at them and she did laugh when I said I was having a go at them.......she knows me so well..........straight to trash!!! Yep, they were that bad............

Still raining.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!

Survived the BD festivities.  Now it’s time to put all our daily household junk back into place in the DR which i have commandered as a pseudo office most days.  Between that & the process of starting to cull things to pack for upcoming trip it was starting to get that warehouse vibe lol

Jr coming for dinner today nee leftovers, missed yesterday’s due to prior commitment.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family  Mac, Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, Tink, Agavegirl Charade, Houseofthrees, Pattyw, Monykalyn, Squirlz. I think I got everyone.
> 
> View attachment 318130
> 
> View attachment 318128
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Keisha DIL she is lucky to have a wonderful mom in law to make her a delicious birthday feast for sure
> 
> View attachment 318132
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Chuckers. For awhile there I thought we were going to have to find someone else to keep folks off the lawn...LOL...
> 
> View attachment 318125
> 
> Monyk so sorry to hear of Autumns passing. Pets are hard to stay goodbye to. Hope your daughter gets connected with a good Psychologist . I just went through dealing with my insurance making sure all the ducks were in a row before I went up to IU. Was an eye opener for sure.
> 
> Just heard on the news this morning that they are asking people not to eat Romaine Lettuce from Yuma Arizona because it is infected with Ebola. There are 31 people in hospital already. Scary stuff......we had Caesar salad from Sam’s last night.......how are people supposed to know where it’s from as the package does not say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who has been sick is on the mend and feeling better
> 
> View attachment 318129
> 
> Charade glad to hear the kidney stone passed. It’s unbelievable the amount of pain those things can cause.
> 
> Schumi glad to hear your 24 hour bug is over......I had to look up your paracetamol tablets.....looks like they are comparable to our Tylenol (acetaminophen)......I remember you having mentioned them before.....so nice to hear you
> are getting some sun and warmer temps
> 
> Tink great to hear you have been able to get your flights sorted for vacation......it’s always nice to tie up loose ends for your trip.
> 
> View attachment 318131
> 
> Looks like Universal was able to book up Adventura with the shout out to AP holders.
> 
> Agavegirl so good to hear your back is improving some.......having spinal fusion is something to give pause about for sure......hoping the less invasive procedures will give you comfort......and get you dancing again
> 
> View attachment 318126
> 
> Charade love the golden snitches. I bet they were the hit of the gathering.
> 
> Pattyw congratulations on your sons up upcoming engagement. Doesn’t hurt that she is a Potter lover too. Maybe a little house elf magic in that union.
> 
> View attachment 318124
> 
> 
> Mac hope you’re cat bluer feels better soon and the tooth surgery goes well.
> 
> Having to much fun this morning with pics.....



Not a good sign when they have to offer increasing gimmies to fill up the resorts.  Hoping with all the new rooms to fill onsite, their rates overall will stabilize.  Personally, i’m hoping they drop. When pigs fly!

Must say I am seriously not a fan of their price it very high, followed by a scramble for the few APH rooms offered system that’s been place the last few years.  Just not that many rooms to be had when that point rolls around.  JMHO but think they should tighten up which AP types are eligible for the discount.  Either they are offering very few rooms or the pool of those vying for them is much larger.

Ok vent over    In their defense need to toss it out that I have upcoming two nights @ RPH in the same ballpark as APH rates i’ve Paid at the WDW values on the weekends over the last six months.



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 318135
> 
> Thanks to all for your prayers and good thoughts sent my way. I returned home from IU Wednesday afternoon. The GI specialist there took the stent out of my bile duct the local doc here put in. He then ballooned my duct so the Hulk size stones and all the other smaller stones would move out. He then put two new stents in place.
> 
> Will have to go back to Indianapolis Mother’s Day. Will have ERCP at IU to remove stents next morning. Praying this will take care of issue.
> 
> On positive note the hotel I stayed at was very nice and quiet and beautiful. The staff there are very kind and helpful.
> It is “The Conrad”. I had not stayed in downtown Indianapolis for over 25 years and it really has many nice Hotels and restaurants.
> 
> Was able to enjoy a meal the night before procedure at St. Elmo’s while I was there. It is is right down the block from Ruth’s Chris steakhouse. It is a local steakhouse for many years in downtown Indianapolis.  By far it was the best steak I have ever had.
> 
> My little sister K (Mac and Keisha met her last year at HHN) is an RN and she was with me. I’am so thankful for her. She is a such a blessing to me. She has been there as my angel watching over me though my many medical procedures over the years. I’am so very fortunate to have her in my life. My older sister is a Critical Care RN and was keeping up to date on things with us by phone.  God has been good to me and I’am so thankful.
> 
> I always thought it was so cool that we all decided to be RN’s and we all graduated from the same Nursing School.
> 
> Looking forward to my vacation with grandchildren in May to Universal. Tied up some loose ends on that yesterday.



She is ray of sunshine!  Some people inherently positive and supportive, nice to be around them.  She will be missed in October.  Tell her hi!



schumigirl said:


> Nice to see you post Robo......and glad you are doing much better.........
> 
> We have that mug too! Love it......
> 
> Mac.....you got plans for today..........I feel like a lazy day........Tom is snoozing right now and I’m thinking I should go bring in washing as it’s all dry now.......
> 
> And he’s mentioning Tequila.........oh dear..........



Te-kill-ya lol. Meant to ask, what brand do you favor these days.  Haven’t had it in years.  We all know why you suddenly stop drinking a long-favored liquor lol. Ready to brave the waters again but the idea of staring at the worm in the bottom of the bottle I usually picked up isn’t appealing thot



macraven said:


> Cats and kids are so much the same when they get busy and into things
> 
> Broken dishes, glassware, flower vases, nonreplacable heirlooms, etc.
> 
> Have had it all happen
> 
> Kids used to blame the cats when things happened
> Did not buy that story .....
> 
> But once all the boys moved out, dishes and such still were crashing to the floor
> 
> It was the cats
> Looking back, Im sure it always was the cats



Or Casper lol

Based upon years of cooling my heels at open houses trying to unload those monster McMansions for builders, has developed a theory.  Will call it based upon experience but could be the result of hours stuck there, sniffing the paint & carpet glue fumes hahaha . IMO there is a specific type of energy in older homes vs new construction.



pattyw said:


> Sure does count! Those tripping injuries can be brutal!  DS tripped over the cat a couple of years ago and broke a toe!
> 
> 
> 
> Only 12:30 pm here but I'm ready to join in! From coffee to wine?? Why not?



Carole will have to chime in as our resident sommelier lol but other than a mimosa, wonder what wine would be proper for breakfast...rose?

I vote for anything as long as it’s in a brown paper bag




schumigirl said:


> Cocktails won.......
> 
> Dark and Stormy is Myers Dark Rum, Ginger Beer not ginger ale........and freshly squeezed lime juice......vary measures by whatever size a glass you use. ........got to be fresh lime juice and not cordial.......had it first in StrongWater Bar.........our favourite bar in Orlando!
> 
> On our second now........



Wanted to mention was out a bit ago for dinner, ordered a painkiller.  Weirdest taste, harsh, ‘off’.  Looked at drink menu and realized it was made with smokey rum.  Never heard of it before, maybe it’s more of neat type or w/just a single mixer???  One of the few times i sent one back.



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Love all the minions. Unfortunately I am really feeling the lazy, napping minions today. Wish I had Schumi here to get me motivated to do laundry...bed is still unmade too.
> Hope the Hulk stones pass out easily Robo! My mom is an RN as are a couple sisters, and several MD's in family as well. In all the extended family (mine and DH's) there is only one other Registered Dietitian like me-and she just finished her degree couple years ago.
> 
> Glad to hear BlueR is home and healthy now.
> 
> Friends Bday lunch turned into lunch, then walk around downtown with stop at Pub, then Vandivort Hotel Bathroom selfie (it is a thing lol!), then off to another bar/grill/restaurant BDay girl's cousin manages,  then Lounge stop for chocolate fondue. Lunch at 12, DH came to pick me up from downtown at 6 and we headed to rock n ribs. Home at 11pm last night. None of us could believe we spent 6 hours talking (and drinking-we only did a beer or cocktail at each stop though). Tried bacon wrapped smoked alligator last night. pretty good.
> Then soccer game 1 at 9am. Game 2 at 6pm. 2 more games tomorrow. Cool this am, with sprinkles. Hoping rest of rain holds off until after last game.
> 
> The boy is practicing on his scooter (got a motorized scooter a year ago)-finally getting hang of it and not afraid anymore. Asked him if it meant he was doing the coasters at Universal this summer then...
> 
> Need to decide on what's for dinner...



I read alligator meat and skipped ahead to next paragraph eek

Other grandma got GD one for Xmas this year.  First time she got on it, thing took off on her and she had quite the tumble. Looked at the box and saw it was indicated for a child double her age.  Duh.  Looks like fun but it’s in storage shed now.

Hoping DD is doing well.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I have had a very interesting and somewhat sad day today. B and I spent most of the day at the Conservator’s Center in North Carolina. We took a tour and learned a lot about a variety of animals. We got to hear the lions communicating with each other. They call it oofing, and it  sounded so cool. I took some video of it.
> 
> Today I also learned that Edmund, a guy I was friends with in college  but lost touch with ages ago, died almost 10 years ago. There are 3 theories on what happened. 1. (What most people believe) He shot his wife and then himself in a murder/suicide. 2. He accidentally shot his wife and was so distraught by what he did he shot himself. 3. It was a third party hit designed to look like a murder/suicide. I remember that occasionally Edmund would mention that his father was afraid of being found by the North Korean government. I always thought he was just being really paranoid. Today I learned that this man is is father. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Kum-sok
> I am just so stunned to learn all of this now.
> 
> Keisha - Happy birthday to DIL.
> 
> Robo - I can sympathize. I had to have 2 stents with my first kidney stone. Not fun at all. Prayers that all will be well after you have the stents removed.
> 
> Patty - Glad you are starting to get better weather.  I packed up most of my breakables when B was born and have just never brought them back out.  I did make the mistake of leaving a glass on the kitchen counter once and came home to find it shattered all over the kitchen floor.  That’s when I learned that just becasue the cat doesn’t get on the counters when I am home doesn’t mean he doesn’t get on them when I am away.
> 
> I am starting to nod off as I am typing. Guess I should go to bed.  Hello to everyone else. I will see y’all tomorrrow.



That is such a strange story.  May just be cloak & dagger stuff



Chuckers said:


> Glad to be back.. I need to post more often. But you guys post so much that if I miss a day, I've got 5 pages of posts to go through!!
> 
> I do have my trips planned out, but they're to other parks, so I wouldn't feel right discussing them on here.   One of them will probably include Universal CA next year!



We are high maintenance bunch

Feel free to share, i’ve Bored the heck out of this thread with my CA and non Universal trips here for years.  Plan is for us to try and hit one up next year when heading further west.  Well, if we finally pull off that bucket list trip that is 



Robo56 said:


> Morning Schumi .
> 
> I’am up early this am.
> 
> Grandson spent the night last night. He is such a sweet young man and I love having him over for visits. He is so excited about our trip to Universal in May. He wanted me to make him a pineapple upside down cake yesterday evening so I did.
> 
> He is graduating from 8th grade in May and is looking forward to high school. So will have a small graduation party for him before we leave for vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> That mug is so cool. I bet you have a nice collection. Looking forward to seeing what the mug looks like this year for HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy watching shows that I can’t figure out. Have you ever started watching a movie and you can pretty much guess the ending after just watching 15 minutes of it. I don’t like those shows that are easy to figure out.
> “Stranger Things”  was pretty spellbinding.
> 
> 
> “Stranger Things” was very well written and the acting was fantastic. Of course it doesn’t hurt that it’s going to be one of the houses at HHN. Will be interesting to see how they interpret the Upside Down.



I’ve yet to finish the first season but do enjoy the show.  Need to catch up for HHN.

Aw, that’s nice re the GS!  I’m sure it lifted your spirits to have him in the house.  Impressed you are cooking so soon!  I love the look of a well-decorated pineapple upside cake.  Nobody here will eat but me, so it’s treat when i get to enjoy a slice.



schumigirl said:


> I need to Google to see what age 8th Grade is........
> 
> Yes, I always look forward to seeing the merchandise especially the mugs and tees........we have so many going back over the years.......really don't want to get rid of any of them as we purchase new ones.......
> 
> Must get around to Stranger Things soon........although very much ready to have another house announced!!!  I am extra excited for HHN this year!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Baking isn't my strong point..........but, I do try......so, baked my usual easy stuff like butter shortbread and a lemon drizzle cake.........did try something new this morning.......I had a go at making Danish Pastries........not a success. My friend is excellent at them and she did laugh when I said I was having a go at them.......she knows me so well..........straight to trash!!! Yep, they were that bad............
> 
> Still raining.



My mom was a basic cook but an extraordinary baker.  Such attention to detail, decorating a BD cake like a pro.  My attempts look like a Kidnergarten art project but I keep plugging away.  Yesterday’s carrot cake (assuredly NOT my fav) was doctored up mix.  Shredded up some carrots, used OJ, raisins & half a can of crushed pineapple.  Then, when serving, on top of the obligatory cream cheese frosting added a drizzle of Carmel.  A hit!  Thinking of maybe trying a couple shots of rum next time?  Both down the hatch & in the cake mix


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> 2 of the chickens came into house while I was cooking.





Monykalyn said:


> I'm about to become a vegetarian



That's so cute!  They must have given you the "evil eye" because of the dinner menu!



agavegirl1 said:


> I am currently "binge watching" Stranger Things for HHN



I try to watch a little about the HHN houses- I'm a horror movie wimp though so I never make it all the way through! But even though I can't watch these movies or shows, I still enjoy HHN?!



Charade67 said:


> B and I spent most of the day at the Conservator’s Center in North Carolina. We took a tour and learned a lot about a variety of animals. We got to hear the lions communicating with each other. They call it oofing, and it sounded so cool. I took some video of it.



Sounds like a great place! We love visiting the museums when we are in the Raleigh/Durham area. You have so many free museums in NC. Not here in Buffalo! It's NY- they have to charge $$ for everything!!



Chuckers said:


> One of them will probably include Universal CA next year!



Love Universal Hollywood! The tram tour is so fun! The Psycho house was there when we there- hope it's still there!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh my, my neighbor dog or two must have go loose.  Barking and lights on,  need to look out the door.  Later homies.  This might be fun to watch the chasing of weiner pups.



Did the dogs get retrieved??



schumigirl said:


> Lazy day today.......no plans to do anything except some baking and cooking........



That sounds wonderful!  Laundry and house cleaning here!



Robo56 said:


> He is graduating from 8th grade in May and is looking forward to high school. So will have a small graduation party for him before we leave for vacation.



Congrats to your grandson! Exciting times- high school ahead!

Another glorious spring morning here!! Bright sunshine and 58 today- 69 tomorrow!! That's almost pool day temps around these parts!


----------



## agavegirl1

Beautiful spring day here too patty.  I'll think we'll take an old fashioned Sunday Drive today.  I made my WDW ADRs this morning but refused to get up before dawn.  Of course there were a few I'll have to watch for over the next months.  I am so glad my Universal reservations can be made while I'm there.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo is awesome in this 60’s sunny day.

Hope all are doing well.  Lazy is the word of the day.

Yep, patty, the two were retrieved, but it was fun to watch.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Survived the BD festivities.



Glad everything went well!!



agavegirl1 said:


> I made my WDW ADRs this morning but refused to get up before dawn. Of course there were a few I'll have to watch for over the next months



I've used the free Touring Plans reservation finder for ones I couldn't get and they found one for me every time!


----------



## macraven

_I like the part where Keisha drinks out of a paper bag....._
_or something like that.._


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Beautiful spring day here too patty.  I'll think we'll take an old fashioned Sunday Drive today.  I made my WDW ADRs this morning but refused to get up before dawn.  Of course there were a few I'll have to watch for over the next months.  I am so glad my Universal reservations can be made while I'm there.



_I made my motherland adr's last week.
No problem with the dates and times as most were wide open when I reserved them.

And then a few days ago, changed the times and date for the Boma one.

Now I have to decide which park to be at on a certain date so I can figure out a game plan for fast pass.


For my darkside stay, no advanced planning except for meeting up and coordinating when to meet homies in the parks.
Isn't it nice to make plans the day of when you are in the parks....
_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Survived the BD festivities.  Now it’s time to put all our daily household junk back into place in the DR which i have commandered as a pseudo office most days.  Between that & the process of starting to cull things to pack for upcoming trip it was starting to get that warehouse vibe lol
> 
> Jr coming for dinner today nee leftovers, missed yesterday’s due to prior commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good sign when they have to offer increasing gimmies to fill up the resorts.  Hoping with all the new rooms to fill onsite, their rates overall will stabilize.  Personally, i’m hoping they drop. When pigs fly!
> 
> Must say I am seriously not a fan of their price it very high, followed by a scramble for the few APH rooms offered system that’s been place the last few years.  Just not that many rooms to be had when that point rolls around.  JMHO but think they should tighten up which AP types are eligible for the discount.  Either they are offering very few rooms or the pool of those vying for them is much larger.
> 
> Ok vent over    In their defense need to toss it out that I have upcoming two nights @ RPH in the same ballpark as APH rates i’ve Paid at the WDW values on the weekends over the last six months.
> 
> 
> 
> She is ray of sunshine!  Some people inherently positive and supportive, nice to be around them.  She will be missed in October.  Tell her hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Te-kill-ya lol. Meant to ask, what brand do you favor these days.  Haven’t had it in years.  We all know why you suddenly stop drinking a long-favored liquor lol. Ready to brave the waters again but the idea of staring at the worm in the bottom of the bottle I usually picked up isn’t appealing thot
> 
> 
> 
> Or Casper lol
> 
> Based upon years of cooling my heels at open houses trying to unload those monster McMansions for builders, has developed a theory.  Will call it based upon experience but could be the result of hours stuck there, sniffing the paint & carpet glue fumes hahaha . IMO there is a specific type of energy in older homes vs new construction.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole will have to chime in as our resident sommelier lol but other than a mimosa, wonder what wine would be proper for breakfast...rose?
> 
> I vote for anything as long as it’s in a brown paper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to mention was out a bit ago for dinner, ordered a painkiller.  Weirdest taste, harsh, ‘off’.  Looked at drink menu and realized it was made with smokey rum.  Never heard of it before, maybe it’s more of neat type or w/just a single mixer???  One of the few times i sent one back.
> 
> 
> 
> I read alligator meat and skipped ahead to next paragraph eek
> 
> Other grandma got GD one for Xmas this year.  First time she got on it, thing took off on her and she had quite the tumble. Looked at the box and saw it was indicated for a child double her age.  Duh.  Looks like fun but it’s in storage shed now.
> 
> Hoping DD is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a strange story.  May just be cloak & dagger stuff
> 
> 
> 
> We are high maintenance bunch
> 
> Feel free to share, i’ve Bored the heck out of this thread with my CA and non Universal trips here for years.  Plan is for us to try and hit one up next year when heading further west.  Well, if we finally pull off that bucket list trip that is
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve yet to finish the first season but do enjoy the show.  Need to catch up for HHN.
> 
> Aw, that’s nice re the GS!  I’m sure it lifted your spirits to have him in the house.  Impressed you are cooking so soon!  I love the look of a well-decorated pineapple upside cake.  Nobody here will eat but me, so it’s treat when i get to enjoy a slice.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was a basic cook but an extraordinary baker.  Such attention to detail, decorating a BD cake like a pro.  My attempts look like a Kidnergarten art project but I keep plugging away.  Yesterday’s carrot cake (assuredly NOT my fav) was doctored up mix.  Shredded up some carrots, used OJ, raisins & half a can of crushed pineapple.  Then, when serving, on top of the obligatory cream cheese frosting added a drizzle of Carmel.  A hit!  Thinking of maybe trying a couple shots of rum next time?  Both down the hatch & in the cake mix




Glad the day went well!

We bought a couple in Orlando to try and they were lovely......one was an 1800 reposado gold coloured and another was one that had a lovely bottle.......it’s in a box so I doubt we’ll be allowed to drink it........Milagro Tequila Anejo Reserva.........looks fabulous!! Never with a worm though........ugh! Couldn’t do that.......

Breakfast wine.......gotta be champagne.......or at the very least a very good Prosecco..........

Never heard of that kind of rum.........I’m really getting into rum this weather........loving coconut rum and any other kind really.........but.........I cannot take alcohol in desserts or cakes or anything sweet........not sure why but I just can’t.......unless it’s a champagne jelly (jello) shot........ 



agavegirl1 said:


> Beautiful spring day here too patty.  I'll think we'll take an old fashioned Sunday Drive today.  I made my WDW ADRs this morning but refused to get up before dawn.  Of course there were a few I'll have to watch for over the next months.  I am so glad my Universal reservations can be made while I'm there.



Love a drive out when roads are supposed to be quieter........hope you had fun........



macraven said:


> _I like the part where Keisha drinks out of a paper bag....._
> _or something like that.._



Lol.......I missed that earlier.........



macraven said:


> _I made my motherland adr's last week.
> No problem with the dates and times as most were wide open when I reserved them.
> 
> And then a few days ago, changed the times and date for the Boma one.
> 
> Now I have to decide which park to be at on a certain date so I can figure out a game plan for fast pass.
> 
> 
> For my darkside stay, no advanced planning except for meeting up and coordinating when to meet homies in the parks.
> Isn't it nice to make plans the day of when you are in the parks...._



Yep......planning isn’t fun like that!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> That's so cute!  They must have given you the "evil eye" because of the dinner menu!
> 
> 
> 
> I try to watch a little about the HHN houses- I'm a horror movie wimp though so I never make it all the way through! But even though I can't watch these movies or shows, I still enjoy HHN?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great place! We love visiting the museums when we are in the Raleigh/Durham area. You have so many free museums in NC. Not here in Buffalo! It's NY- they have to charge $$ for everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Universal Hollywood! The tram tour is so fun! The Psycho house was there when we there- hope it's still there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dogs get retrieved??
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds wonderful!  Laundry and house cleaning here!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to your grandson! Exciting times- high school ahead!
> 
> Another glorious spring morning here!! Bright sunshine and 58 today- 69 tomorrow!! That's almost pool day temps around these parts!




I would loved to have seen the Psycho house.........doubt we’ll ever go to the parks there......if we ever head out that way it’ll be for the wine regions..........of course!! 

Glad you have good weather.........


----------



## Lynne G

Sloths just enjoying the day.


 

Fly Flyers Fly.  Fun photo at the zoo.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely day doing nothing.......

Catching up on emails with friends about this and that........that’s always interesting......

Had a nice nap.......that’s always nice too! 

Monday again tomorrow......

Did fancy watching that movie called A Quiet Place......till I found out the plot........nah......not for me......


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> if we ever head out that way it’ll be for the wine regions..........of course!!



We've never made it to the Napa area- would love to sometime!!



Lynne G said:


> Sloths just enjoying the day.



How cute! But I can't find their heads ! 

Heading out to the grocery store! Trying to make a list of healthy foods! Need to get rid of my winter weight gain!


----------



## agavegirl1

We had a nice ride this afternoon along the river...a scenic route.  Stopped at a BBQ place for some burnt ends and a couple of beers.  Now we're home starting Season 2 of Stranger Things.  I am ready for whatever HHN throws at me for 1 house.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> We had a nice ride this afternoon along the river...a scenic route.  Stopped at a BBQ place for some burnt ends and a couple of beers.  Now we're home starting Season 2 of Stranger Things.  I am ready for whatever HHN throws at me for 1 house.



You had me at burnt ends!!! 

Does sound a nice way to pass the afternoon........

Do plan to get into stranger things well before HHN this year........sounds like it’ll be excellent.......


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl

We don't get the channels for some of the shows such as Stranger Things.

So when I read it would be a house, pulled the info up online and got a great read on the seasons.

Should be a decent house with a lot of followers that love that show._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You had me at burnt ends!!!
> 
> Does sound a nice way to pass the afternoon........
> 
> Do plan to get into stranger things well before HHN this year........sounds like it’ll be excellent.......



_Burnt ends are the best!_


----------



## agavegirl1

schumigirl said:


> You had me at burnt ends!!!
> 
> Does sound a nice way to pass the afternoon........
> 
> Do plan to get into stranger things well before HHN this year........sounds like it’ll be excellent.......



That is the plan.  DH took a while to warm up to it since he is more  a horror fan, but I like more thoughtful plotlines.  We both got "sucked in" now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Burnt ends are the best!_



First time I tried them Tom had ordered them.......saw them on a Man vs Food show........didn’t appeal to me......then I tasted them.......poor guy lost most of them.......lol......



agavegirl1 said:


> That is the plan.  DH took a while to warm up to it since he is more  a horror fan, but I like more thoughtful plotlines.  We both got "sucked in" now.



It’s so easy to get sucked in to a show.......happened to us with GoT........I usually hate things like that......but within 30 seconds of watching it......we were hooked!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Stupid virus or whatever it is came back this morning...updated my phone security ap and so far it's been ok.

Patty, I started my diet yesterday....I feel your pain.  Why does most healthy food taste like cardboard?  I guess fruit and yogurt are good.  I just need to fit in my summer clothes so I don't have to get new stuff.

It's been cool and rainy today...glad I finally got off after being out in the garden center all day.  At least I had a heater to keep warm.  

I need to catch up on Stranger Things too...guess I'll be visiting my friend who has Netflix soon.

Mmmm....burnt ends sounds so good but unfortunately not on my diet

Now I want some coconut rum....not on my diet either.

Time to watch Fear twd... have to remind myself of what happened last season and rewatch the season premiere since I fell asleep last week...I know mac will be watching too.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## agavegirl1

schumigirl said:


> First time I tried them Tom had ordered them.......saw them on a Man vs Food show........didn’t appeal to me......then I tasted them.......poor guy lost most of them.......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so easy to get sucked in to a show.......happened to us with GoT........I usually hate things like that......but within 30 seconds of watching it......we were hooked!


This BBQ place has a great smokehouse out back and you would love these burnt ends.  The rub is a bit spicy and they serve it with horseradish sauce and their made on site BBQ sauce.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Stupid virus or whatever it is came back this morning...updated my phone security ap and so far it's been ok.
> 
> Patty, I started my diet yesterday....I feel your pain.  Why does most healthy food taste like cardboard?  I guess fruit and yogurt are good.  I just need to fit in my summer clothes so I don't have to get new stuff.
> 
> It's been cool and rainy today...glad I finally got off after being out in the garden center all day.  At least I had a heater to keep warm.
> 
> I need to catch up on Stranger Things too...guess I'll be visiting my friend who has Netflix soon.
> 
> Mmmm....burnt ends sounds so good but unfortunately not on my diet
> 
> Now I want some coconut rum....not on my diet either.
> 
> Time to watch Fear twd... have to remind myself of what happened last season and rewatch the season premiere since I fell asleep last week...I know mac will be watching too.
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Have a great couple of days off Vicki.......and good luck with the diet! It’s neverending isn’t it.........love me some coconut rum right now...........I’m a bad influence! 



agavegirl1 said:


> This BBQ place has a great smokehouse out back and you would love these burnt ends.  The rub is a bit spicy and they serve it with horseradish sauce and their made on site BBQ sauce.



Oh my goodness........how delicious does that sound!!! Love restaurants that do their own stuff..........

Anything spicy and I’m there........


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, burnt ends and brisket, with lots of bbq sauce.

Asked DH if we had gas for the grill.  Yay, thick steaks on the grill, with corn and tomatoes.  Well, maybe a salad or all are asking for me to make salsa.  Off to make salsa.


----------



## Monykalyn

Had dinner early-between soccer games. I didn't end up going as everytime I go they lose! They played a competitive traveling team at first game today and fought them to a tie! DS was so excited when he got home-by all predictors they were going to get creamed and instead held their own. 
But meatloaf and veg ready for leftovers later.

For those "dieting"-roast any and all vegetables and they become yummy! I have a stirfry oil I will use to toss them with-roasted radishes and carrots with this and some fresh thyme...leftovers go on a salad. GOOD food is YUMMY food.  Along with the pan of brownies as middle needs "chocolate"-doing english homework which is so far beneath her level and she is aggravated (the common core "everyone has to do").

Also trying to get caught up on Fear Walking Dead-guess I watched more of last season than I thought.


macraven said:


> Now I have to decide which park to be at on a certain date so I can figure out a game plan for fast pass.


At least for Flight of Passage and the New Toy story stuff. Think I have 4 days of FP made for 14 day trip. Going to wing most of it-especially as DH's (newly found) daughter is going to ask for vacation and join us for a few days-will be grandson's first time-to say we are excited is understatement!! Also since we are doing Universal at some point in the 2 weeks didn't want to be tied down to FP days the 2nd week.



schumigirl said:


> Anything spicy and I’m there..


OOHH-tried a BBQ sauce at Rock n Ribs BBQ competition this weekend made from Carolina Reaper and Ghost pepper (2 hottest peppers on planet). was sooooo good - spicy and good burn but not "melt your face and taste buds completely useless for 3 weeks" hot. 

At least I got laundry done today...


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing really to report. Today has been very uneventful. 

Chuckers - Go ahead and post about your other trips. I don’t have any Orlando plans for now, but will eventually be planning a Southern California trip. We plan to visit Disneyland, but are not sure about Unib=vernal since we just went to Universal Orlando.

Lynne - Your CA trip sounds similar to what we want to do next year.  Love the sloth pic. I think they are so cute.

Robo - A trip to Universal is a great way to celebrate the completion of middle school. I don’t think we did anything special for B. Not even a party.

Patty - You are braver than I am. I can’t handle horror at all. You won’t find me going to HHN.

Agavegirl - I had to google burnt ends. I had never heard of that before. 

Tink - Good luck with the diet. I really need to start a diet, or exercise program, or both.

Hello to Schumi, Macraven, MonyK, Keisha, and anyone else i may have missed. 

Need to get some sleep becasue I need to get up a little early tomorrow to make B breakfast.  We have a tradition of a bacon and eggs breakfast for SOL (end of year state testing) days.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> For my darkside stay, no advanced planning except for meeting up and coordinating when to meet homies in the parks.
> Isn't it nice to make plans the day of when you are in the parks.



Nice and relaxing!!



tink1957 said:


> I just need to fit in my summer clothes so I don't have to get new stuff.



Same here!! I usually start sooner but with the winter that wouldn't end, I needed comfort food!!



agavegirl1 said:


> This BBQ place has a great smokehouse out back and you would love these burnt ends. The rub is a bit spicy and they serve it with horseradish sauce and their made on site BBQ sauce.



YUM!!



Lynne G said:


> Off to make salsa.



Double YUM! homemade salsa??



Monykalyn said:


> For those "dieting"-roast any and all vegetables and they become yummy!



Monyk- yes!! that's what we bought! We did roasted brussel sprouts tonight and have peppers, squash, and broccoli in the fridge. Usually I love veggies with lots of butter, but with roasting we only drizzle with olive oil and seasonings and they're very tasty!

Watching old shows on tv- just finished Columbo!

Charade- uneventful is good! and good luck to B on the tests! bacon & eggs-yum! That can be on my diet- lots of protein!!


----------



## macraven

_Charade, your daughter will do fantastic on the sol tomorrow 

You are a good mom !
So nice to have that tradition with her each year_


_pattyw
If you and Tink are going in a diet I will join you
But can we start it a month from now?

I have a lot of ice cream in the freezer and chocolate hidden in the pantry I need to eat up before a diet starts

We are in day two of monsoon season here....well, that may be stated a tad too strong but the rain has not stopped and will continue for a few more days 

But rain is better than snow 

I’m sure I missed some homies but using the phone to post I can’t scroll back very well and not lose what I’ve posted

So to all else, hope all are good 

Sweet dreams homies

_


----------



## pattyw

Mac- yes please join Tink and I on our diet! 

I may have goodies in the cupboard too- now that you mention it.  It would be very supportive of me if I finish my candy as well, right? Couldn't resist 50% off after Easter!


----------



## macraven

_I think I better join you and Tink with the diet 

I don’t want to be the fat girl in the group this year when we do the tour

And if I am, then guess I’ll be buying a round of drinks for all as I might look thin if everyone is blurrier eyes

Lol

But let’s start the diet in June
I have a lot of fun junk food to eat up first
Tink has her trip September so she has time to drop a few pounds by then. But last time she told us what she ate for her diet it was icky stuff she ate

So I skipped it two years ago for that diet

She did lose weight and I did not_


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac and I will be celebrating our anniversary on the Chicago round table civil war tour this week 

So no diet until next week for me
Week after our trip I can start 

Unless I am starving
Reading about Schumi’s great meals and drinks


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......we adore the hottest of chillies.........Scotch Bonnet and Ghost chillies are two of our favourites........I have heard of the Carolina Reaper.......it sounds good!!!

Looking to try the naga viper.......my friend has said she is getting some soon.......look forward to trying that!!! She can eat anything!!! 

Diets really are never ending........its even tougher when you can`t eat certain foods......no filling up on salad or veggies........but, we keep going.......

mac, your trip has suddenly appeared before us.......sounds like a lot of fun.........



Bit cooler this week........heatwave is over........grey skies over the sea in front of us and blue skies over the hills behind us......think I`ll stick to the back of the house for now. 

Been into town and got a few grocery bits.....trying to decide if we want to do something this afternoon or be couch potatoes. 

Lunch first...........


----------



## Lynne G

Voting for couch potatoes, Schumi.  I'm sure you will whip up something lush for lunch, as grocery bits were picked up earlier today.  Hope you afternoon is blissful though.

Have a fabulous time Mac and Mr. Mac.  And Happy Anniversary Wishes to you both.

Yep, Patty, I do make my own salsa.  DH came home with more tomatoes than I expected, and some large onions.  I have the rest of the ingredients, and there was none left over.  Rats.  I like it even more the next day, but can always make more.  Since there is some steak left over, may do steak tacos for dinner tonight.  Eh, taco Monday, instead of taco Tuesday.  

Let's just say, a mom of teens has ways of finding out, and little one got grounded.  A friend who has 7 kids that are older than mine, told me when her kids were teens, the boys just do things and think you won't find out, the girls do sneaky things, and think you won't find out.  I think she was right.  I should have had my kids earlier, I'm getting too old for this.  LOL











  Hope those homies wanting coffee today, have a smooth cup of coffee, at least one. But for me, tea it is.

Enjoy this magnificent Monday, the sun is shining brightly, a cool 45 to start, but we may even risk seeing 70 today.  Oh yeah, bring it on.  Umbrella in car though, hello rain storm bring lots of rain the next two days.  Please let the sun come out some of the time.  Please.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Once again I woke up 30 minutes before my alarm. Gotta stop doing that. It is supposed to be cooler and rainy for the next few days. I am really ready for some consistent temperatures. I guess I shouldn’t say anything since I will be complaining this summer when it gets too hot. 

Today is the first day of SOL week.  B has reading/English today. This is the subject she has the most trouble with. Please wish her luck. 

Macraven - Happy anniversary. Hope you have a great trip.

Schumi - I’m with Lynne. Couch potato sounds like a good plan.

Lynne - Homemade salsa sounds wonderful. Do you remember the old Pace commercials about the salsa made in New York City? When I visited NYC a couple of years ago I was on a mission to find salsa that was made there. I found some and it was pretty good. 

ALmost time to get B to school. She has her test first thing this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good luck to B, hoping she does very well on her SOL tests.

Morning Charade.  I'm usually always up before my alarm sounds.  Vaguely remember that Pace commercial.  Funny, I don't recall seeing many of commercials now for salsa.  Stores have lots of labels, both fresh and bottled.  Best salsa I had was from a fast service chain, that no longer has a restaurant anywhere close to us.  They used to make things to order, and tasted much better than the other chain restaurants that serve Mexican style food.  The only taco stuff we get now is not really even Mexican, is Taco Bell.  It's not the best tasting food, but when you get a hankering for it, it's good.  Though we will only eat at some of the chain ones, as we think, even though the food is the same, some of the franchisers do it better than others.  

Time for more tea.  Almost cool inside, and I wore short sleeves.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary to Mac and Mr. Mac


----------



## pattyw

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY MAC & MR MAC!!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## macraven

Robo and pattyw

Love the roses


----------



## macraven

_Charade, I remember that Pace commercial about New York City 


salsa made in NYC???
It was a hoot 

One of the funniest commercials at that time_


----------



## pattyw

Glorious day! Sun and 70!!   Nice to see the sun even though I'll only see it from the window by my desk! 

Doing  dinner tonight with DS, fiancee and her family to celebrate the engagement!! So.. no diet tonight. That's right, no worries- I'm waiting for Mac to officially start the diet!

 to B Charade on her reading/English test!!


----------



## Charade67

This is the salsa I found that is made in NYC. https://www.tenayo.com/
I like the chipotle one the best.


----------



## keishashadow

Beautiful start to the day here!  Most of us in the ‘burg still have a big ‘ole smile on our collective mushes today



agavegirl1 said:


> Beautiful spring day here too patty.  I'll think we'll take an old fashioned Sunday Drive today.  I made my WDW ADRs this morning but refused to get up before dawn.  Of course there were a few I'll have to watch for over the next months.  I am so glad my Universal reservations can be made while I'm there.



Some of my best memories as a child!  Best part was whatever sweet treet surely followed. Long as we didn’t get stuck going to the distant relatives houses.



macraven said:


> _I like the part where Keisha drinks out of a paper bag....._
> _or something like that.._



Close enough, but it’s always a designer bag









macraven said:


> _I made my motherland adr's last week._
> 
> _Isn't it nice to make plans the day of when you are in the parks...._



Congrats, one less thing to worry about for you!  You know, i tend to switch it up @ WDW, up to & including early AM the day of...often switch parks when i rise.

Admittedly, (cheaper and typically better quality lol) to do when you have a set of wheels & can eat offsite

With them instituting the $10 ADR penalty, you’d be shocked at how the highly sought after ADRs start popping up a week or so out, then like gang-busters 2 or 3 days prior.



schumigirl said:


> I would loved to have seen the Psycho house.........doubt we’ll ever go to the parks there......if we ever head out that way it’ll be for the wine regions..........of course!!
> 
> Glad you have good weather.........



My avatar is from CA, took whilest on the tram tour!  HHN there is crazy good.  It’s been a few years, hope to get back sooner vs later but makes for convulted trip as I’d never miss Orlando’s fun.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 318426
> 
> Sloths just enjoying the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 318427
> 
> Fly Flyers Fly.  Fun photo at the zoo.



Well, your grounded now lol. Always next year, good series.  We are eager to see who’s on deck next!  Figure the Capitals



Monykalyn said:


> Had dinner early-between soccer games. I didn't end up going as everytime I go they lose! They played a competitive traveling team at first game today and fought them to a tie! DS was so excited when he got home-by all predictors they were going to get creamed and instead held their own.
> But meatloaf and veg ready for leftovers later.
> 
> For those "dieting"-roast any and all vegetables and they become yummy! I have a stirfry oil I will use to toss them with-roasted radishes and carrots with this and some fresh thyme...leftovers go on a salad. GOOD food is YUMMY food.  Along with the pan of brownies as middle needs "chocolate"-doing english homework which is so far beneath her level and she is aggravated (the common core "everyone has to do").
> 
> Also trying to get caught up on Fear Walking Dead-guess I watched more of last season than I thought.
> 
> At least for Flight of Passage and the New Toy story stuff. Think I have 4 days of FP made for 14 day trip. Going to wing most of it-especially as DH's (newly found) daughter is going to ask for vacation and join us for a few days-will be grandson's first time-to say we are excited is understatement!! Also since we are doing Universal at some point in the 2 weeks didn't want to be tied down to FP days the 2nd week.
> 
> 
> OOHH-tried a BBQ sauce at Rock n Ribs BBQ competition this weekend made from Carolina Reaper and Ghost pepper (2 hottest peppers on planet). was sooooo good - spicy and good burn but not "melt your face and taste buds completely useless for 3 weeks" hot.
> 
> At least I got laundry done today...



I made meatloaf too, new version - Carla Hall’s moms.  Had oats in it & lots of veggies.  Didn’t pulverize them in processor as instructed, just a fine chop, i like some texture in it.  Agree roasting veg gives them that sweet taste, yum.  Only veg that gives me trouble is cauliflower. Mine never look as pretty & moist as those i see in magazines & on the cooking shows.  I am determined to master a good cauliflower ‘steak’ lol.



pattyw said:


> Nice and relaxing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!! I usually start sooner but with the winter that wouldn't end, I needed comfort food!!
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Double YUM! homemade salsa??
> 
> 
> 
> Monyk- yes!! that's what we bought! We did roasted brussel sprouts tonight and have peppers, squash, and broccoli in the fridge. Usually I love veggies with lots of butter, but with roasting we only drizzle with olive oil and seasonings and they're very tasty!
> 
> Watching old shows on tv- just finished Columbo!
> 
> Charade- uneventful is good! and good luck to B on the tests! bacon & eggs-yum! That can be on my diet- lots of protein!!



Columbo is right up there!  Mr bought me the boxed set a few years back.  Nice to discover he sometimes does listen to me chatter away



macraven said:


> _I think I better join you and Tink with the diet
> 
> I don’t want to be the fat girl in the group this year when we do the tour
> 
> And if I am, then guess I’ll be buying a round of drinks for all as I might look thin if everyone is blurrier eyes
> 
> Lol
> 
> But let’s start the diet in June
> I have a lot of fun junk food to eat up first
> Tink has her trip September so she has time to drop a few pounds by then. But last time she told us what she ate for her diet it was icky stuff she ate
> 
> So I skipped it two years ago for that diet
> 
> She did lose weight and I did not_



You’re safe...I’m a hair away from roly-poly.  Will likely come back from cruise with some extra ‘baggage’. Hut hut need to get my butt in gear. Wasn’t pleasant deciding which bathing suits to pack yesterday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha.  I didn't think the Flyers would win the series.  They barely made the playoffs.  Sometimes I swear, they don't care about winning.  We need a better GM, and more consistent goalie.  Good luck in the next series, and I am thinking the caps, too.  And wahoo, that cruise is coming up soon. It's the cover up that's important, not the bathing suit.  LOL   

And thinking of Robo, and hoping feeling better.





Hey Tink, hope you are enjoying your days off.

Hey TinyD, how's that dog behaving?  Guess at least he keeps you company.

Is is lunchtime yet?  Eeek, drank all the tea, and need more.

Will definitely go for a walk at lunchtime.  It is B U TI FUL.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning drive by. Love the monday minions as mine started off like that: DH used my truck yesterday as he was taking the pop up for the boys to sit under (raining during soccer games). They stopped at McD's and the ONE thing I ask is to NOT leave stinky McD bags in my car-open door this am and that is first thing I saw after the smell hit me - just the grease from the bag has rancid smell even when fresh. Then seats not put back together. Then I discover my full tank of gas from Friday is non existent and have hour drive today. To say I was irritated is being nice. Used DH's debit card for gas though!

Happy anniversary to Mac and Mr Mac!!


schumigirl said:


> Scotch Bonnet


grew these a couple years ago-productive plants-still have a freezer bag full of them. Does very well in chili and tacos!



Lynne G said:


> Sending good luck to B, hoping she does very well on her SOL tests.


I second this!

Nicer today, better tomorrow-perfect for ball game-have Springfield Cardinal tickets for tomorrow for "party deck"-the one with the comfy recliners LOL

Next week is May ya'll!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Glorious day! Sun and 70!!   Nice to see the sun even though I'll only see it from the window by my desk!
> 
> Doing  dinner tonight with DS, fiancee and her family to celebrate the engagement!! So.. no diet tonight. That's right, no worries- *I'm waiting for Mac to officially start the diet!*
> 
> to B Charade on her reading/English test!!




_Ok, lets set a date.

What do you think of May 35th?_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Happy anniversary to mac and mr mac 

Good luck to B on her exams...sol sounds appropriate for those tests

I think I might be a couch potato today since it's supposed to rain all day...I really need to brush Sasha and give her a bath since she's blowing her winter coat maybe I could get away with throwing her out in the rain to rinse as that's the hardest part 

I may roast some brussel sprouts for lunch to go with the sesame fish and maybe it won't taste like cardboard...already lost 5 lbs so I guess I'm on the right track.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Morning drive by. Love the monday minions as mine started off like that: DH used my truck yesterday as he was taking the pop up for the boys to sit under (raining during soccer games). They stopped at McD's and the ONE thing I ask is to NOT leave stinky McD bags in my car-open door this am and that is first thing I saw after the smell hit me - just the grease from the bag has rancid smell even when fresh. Then seats not put back together. Then I discover my full tank of gas from Friday is non existent and have hour drive today. To say I was irritated is being nice. Used DH's debit card for gas though!
> 
> Happy anniversary to Mac and Mr Mac!!







_Revenge is always sweet.....
Use DH's vehicle and leave the tank empty....

I know it is maddening to plan the morning and then hop in your car and you end up cleaning it out AND have to fill the tank up

Hope you took out cash besides filling up your tank on his debit card this morning._


----------



## macraven

_Janet, 

That was so cute of the Flintstones....
Now I have that song in my head......
I always watched that cartoon show.
My kids loved it on the Nick channel 


Tink, thank you too!
I haven't checked the map yet but don't know if you got all the rain like we have since it started days ago.
Pouring again right now and I have to go out and do errand soon._


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Columbo is right up there! Mr bought me the boxed set a few years back. Nice to discover he sometimes does listen to me chatter away



Last night DH and I were in the middle of wash,cleaning when the show started. Got nothing more done!



Lynne G said:


> Will definitely go for a walk at lunchtime. It is B U TI FUL.



Yay!! 



Monykalyn said:


> have Springfield Cardinal tickets for tomorrow for "party deck"-the one with the comfy recliners LOL



Wow! Recliners at a sports game? Nice!! 



macraven said:


> _Ok, lets set a date.
> 
> What do you think of May 35th?_



Sounds like a plan! On my calendar!



tink1957 said:


> already lost 5 lbs so I guess I'm on the right track.



Tink- we're moving the diet date to May 35!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Beautiful start to the day here!  Most of us in the ‘burg still have a big ‘ole smile on our collective mushes today
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my best memories as a child!  Best part was whatever sweet treet surely followed. Long as we didn’t get stuck going to the distant relatives houses.
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough, but it’s always a designer bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, one less thing to worry about for you!  You know, i tend to switch it up @ WDW, up to & including early AM the day of...often switch parks when i rise.
> 
> Admittedly, (cheaper and typically better quality lol) to do when you have a set of wheels & can eat offsite
> 
> With them instituting the $10 ADR penalty, you’d be shocked at how the highly sought after ADRs start popping up a week or so out, then like gang-busters 2 or 3 days prior.
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar is from CA, took whilest on the tram tour!  HHN there is crazy good.  It’s been a few years, hope to get back sooner vs later but makes for convulted trip as I’d never miss Orlando’s fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your grounded now lol. Always next year, good series.  We are eager to see who’s on deck next!  Figure the Capitals
> 
> 
> 
> I made meatloaf too, new version - Carla Hall’s moms.  Had oats in it & lots of veggies.  Didn’t pulverize them in processor as instructed, just a fine chop, i like some texture in it.  Agree roasting veg gives them that sweet taste, yum.  Only veg that gives me trouble is cauliflower. Mine never look as pretty & moist as those i see in magazines & on the cooking shows.  I am determined to master a good cauliflower ‘steak’ lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Columbo is right up there!  Mr bought me the boxed set a few years back.  Nice to discover he sometimes does listen to me chatter away
> 
> 
> 
> You’re safe...I’m a hair away from roly-poly.  Will likely come back from cruise with some extra ‘baggage’. Hut hut need to get my butt in gear. Wasn’t pleasant deciding which bathing suits to pack yesterday.



Congrats on the win Keisha! Sounds like the best team won.......

Funny you mention cauliflower steak.......saw someone mention that today in the grocery store......trying to encourage everyone it really was like steak........phoooeyyy!!!  I’ll pass.........

I love the old Columbo’s........lazy Sunday afternoon and Robert Culp or the Cassidy guy as the bad guy......can’t go wrong.......

Nowt wrong with being a roly poly.......I’m already there.......



Monykalyn said:


> Morning drive by. Love the monday minions as mine started off like that: DH used my truck yesterday as he was taking the pop up for the boys to sit under (raining during soccer games). They stopped at McD's and the ONE thing I ask is to NOT leave stinky McD bags in my car-open door this am and that is first thing I saw after the smell hit me - just the grease from the bag has rancid smell even when fresh. Then seats not put back together. Then I discover my full tank of gas from Friday is non existent and have hour drive today. To say I was irritated is being nice. Used DH's debit card for gas though!
> 
> Happy anniversary to Mac and Mr Mac!!
> 
> grew these a couple years ago-productive plants-still have a freezer bag full of them. Does very well in chili and tacos!
> 
> 
> I second this!
> 
> Nicer today, better tomorrow-perfect for ball game-have Springfield Cardinal tickets for tomorrow for "party deck"-the one with the comfy recliners LOL
> 
> Next week is May ya'll!!



Funny thing is chilli and tacos are two dishes I don’t eat........but I add chillies to everything!!  Love em.......

Yep, May is just around the corner..........



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Happy anniversary to mac and mr mac
> 
> Good luck to B on her exams...sol sounds appropriate for those tests
> 
> I think I might be a couch potato today since it's supposed to rain all day...I really need to brush Sasha and give her a bath since she's blowing her winter coat maybe I could get away with throwing her out in the rain to rinse as that's the hardest part
> 
> I may roast some brussel sprouts for lunch to go with the sesame fish and maybe it won't taste like cardboard...already lost 5 lbs so I guess I'm on the right track.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Congratulations on the loss Vicki......every bit helps..........and rain all day! That’s miserable.......



macraven said:


> _Janet,
> 
> That was so cute of the Flintstones....
> Now I have that song in my head......
> I always watched that cartoon show.
> My kids loved it on the Nick channel
> 
> 
> Tink, thank you too!
> I haven't checked the map yet but don't know if you got all the rain like we have since it started days ago.
> Pouring again right now and I have to go out and do errand soon._



Love The Flintstones!! Another childhood favourite.........



pattyw said:


> Last night DH and I were in the middle of wash,cleaning when the show started. Got nothing more done!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Recliners at a sports game? Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan! On my calendar!
> 
> 
> 
> Tink- we're moving the diet date to May 35!!



May 35th is a good date!!! Even better know one mentioned a particular year........


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Good luck to B on her exams...sol sounds appropriate for those tests



It actually stands for Standards of Learning, but I think most everyone agrees that the other meaning is much more appropriate.


----------



## tink1957

Well now the sun is shining...so much for the 3 days of rain predicted...now I have to get up off the couch and accomplish something today


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> May 35th is a good date!!! Even better know one mentioned a particular year........



We can put the year out to a vote- no hurry right?



Charade67 said:


> It actually stands for Standards of Learning, but I think most everyone agrees that the other meaning is much more appropriate.



It's funny- when I read SOL I was thinking of the meaning I knew for those letters.  I figured I was the only one old enough- or naughty enough- to remember! I said it to my kids once and they had no clue! 

The other "old person" term I used once to describe one who drinks too much is to say they were a "lush". Again I got  a blank stare!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> We can put the year out to a vote- no hurry right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny- when I read SOL I was thinking of the meaning I knew for those letters.  I figured I was the only one old enough- or naughty enough- to remember! I said it to my kids once and they had no clue!



Me too if the L stood for luck in that phrase


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> We can put the year out to a vote- no hurry right?
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny- when I read SOL I was thinking of the meaning I knew for those letters.  I figured I was the only one old enough- or naughty enough- to remember! I said it to my kids once and they had no clue!
> 
> The other "old person" term I used once to describe one who drinks too much is to say they were a "lush". Again I got  a blank stare!!



“lush” is one of my favourite terms not only for good food, but to describe some of my friends at certain times...........all done in total kindness......I’d never call anyone a name nastily! And of course they may have described me the same way on occasions.........

Our heating is on. It’s fairly cool here on the East Coast.........

Ready for some sunshine..........

17 sleeps.........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 



Charade67 said:


> Robo - I can sympathize. I had to have 2 stents with my first kidney stone. Not fun at all. Prayers that all will be well after you have the stents removed.



Thanks Charade67. Hope you are improving after your most recent attack.




schumigirl said:


> I need to Google to see what age 8th Grade is......



He is 14 and the sweetest boy..........can’t tell he has this Nana wrapped around his little finger......I do love my grandchildren.




keishashadow said:


> She is ray of sunshine! Some people inherently positive and supportive, nice to be around them. She will be missed in October. Tell her hi!



I sure will tell her you said hi......She is a sweetheart.



keishashadow said:


> Aw, that’s nice re the GS! I’m sure it lifted your spirits to have him in the house. Impressed you are cooking so soon! I love the look of a well-decorated pineapple upside cake. Nobody here will eat but me, so it’s treat when i get to enjoy a slice.



Couldn’t turn down the request his favorite pienapple upside down cake. 




pattyw said:


> Congrats to your grandson! Exciting times- high school ahead!



Thank you. He is excited about starting high school.



Charade67 said:


> Robo - A trip to Universal is a great way to celebrate the completion of middle school. I don’t think we did anything special for B. Not even a party.



My mom always celebrated graduating 8th grade so we just continued the tradition. I take the youngest 2 grandchildren to Universal every May. We always have a great time. They are looking forward to checking out The new ride and Voodoo donuts.



Lynne G said:


> And thinking of Robo, and hoping feeling better



Thank you Lynne.



tink1957 said:


> I think I might be a couch potato today since it's supposed to rain all



Tink enjoy your time off and being a couch potato is a good thing to be sometime. Congratulations on your weight loss.

LOL..........Keisha the Flintstones .............Anniversary song........a blast from the past for sure........I remember watching the Flintstones....


----------



## TaylorsDad

It’s been a rough year and time for a break from the stress of the real world. I have an Eastern Caribbean cruise with Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas, leaving Fort Lauderdale this coming Saturday and decided to take an extra few days off so here we are at Sapphire Falls for a few days since I have been wanting to try the new resort not to mention the Fast and Furious ride. I haven’t been to Fort Lauderdale so am not sure how much time to allow Saturday morning for drive to the port. I haven’t posted too often lately but wanted to check in to say hello and let everyone know what I’m up to


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> It’s been a rough year and time for a break from the stress of the real world. I have an Eastern Caribbean cruise with Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas, leaving Fort Lauderdale this coming Saturday and decided to take an extra few days off so here we are at Sapphire Falls for a few days since I have been wanting to try the new resort not to mention the Fast and Furious ride. I haven’t been to Fort Lauderdale so am not sure how much time to allow Saturday morning for drive to the port. I haven’t posted too often lately but wanted to check in to say hello and let everyone know what I’m up to




_*Hey Homie !!*_

 _Back......


Its been a long time since you have dropped in.
Thrilled you are here.


Some of the posters here do cruises.
I know Keishashadow has one lined up real soon.

It's been many years since the last time I drove to Fort Lauderdale but maybe someone here can help you out with how much time to allow for it._


----------



## Charade67

I used to
Live in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area. I think it took us about 3.5 hours to drive to Orlando.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi TaylorsDad!  Have you been on Freedom before?  I love that ship.  The megaships where everything has to be reserved including shows drive me crazy but FotS is just right size wise.

We had a beautiful 70 degree day here today which hasn't happened since October.  Six months is a long time to wait for 70 and sunny.  

Prayers for Robo's speedy recovery.  

I was pretty much a couch potato all day for no particular reason except it is Monday and I don't have to work.  

Charade, I did not know that's what SOL stood for and was trying to figure it out.  I think the traditional meaning is appropriate.  Teachers "teach to the test" too often.

Schumi...I like the word "lush" too but use it to refer to good food mostly.  I do like the word loquacious for no apparent reason.


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> It’s been a rough year and time for a break from the stress of the real world. I have an Eastern Caribbean cruise with Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas, leaving Fort Lauderdale this coming Saturday and decided to take an extra few days off so here we are at Sapphire Falls for a few days since I have been wanting to try the new resort not to mention the Fast and Furious ride. I haven’t been to Fort Lauderdale so am not sure how much time to allow Saturday morning for drive to the port. I haven’t posted too often lately but wanted to check in to say hello and let everyone know what I’m up to





Nice to see you post........and hope you enjoy Sapphire Falls and the Cruise sounds lovely.........

Don’t be a stranger...........and have a great trip! 



agavegirl1 said:


> Hi TaylorsDad!  Have you been on Freedom before?  I love that ship.  The megaships where everything has to be reserved including shows drive me crazy but FotS is just right size wise.
> 
> We had a beautiful 70 degree day here today which hasn't happened since October.  Six months is a long time to wait for 70 and sunny.
> 
> Prayers for Robo's speedy recovery.
> 
> I was pretty much a couch potato all day for no particular reason except it is Monday and I don't have to work.
> 
> Charade, I did not know that's what SOL stood for and was trying to figure it out.  I think the traditional meaning is appropriate.  Teachers "teach to the test" too often.
> 
> Schumi...I like the word "lush" too but use it to refer to good food mostly.  I do like the word loquacious for no apparent reason.



I love that word too..........lol.........

Not a particularly clever word, but I love to use the word behoove (behove)........I use that a lot!!

Glad you enjoyed a lazy day.........always nice!


----------



## Lynne G

Goof Afternoon Schumi.

What 15 minutes means.  Tried to get on at 6:30 this morning.  Nope, not working.  But yeah, it is now.

Hello golden sunrise.  Chase those looming clouds away.  Hey, can somebody turn off the rain switch tonight?  We're to get on and off periods of rain starting tonight.  






Oh, I guess I don't know what my kids tests are.  Apparently, Charade, we have SOL ones too, but not during the same time B does.  Guess all states have their kids take SOL tests.  It's a right of passage, LOL.

With that, I need tea.

Hope TaylorsDad has a quick ride down to Ft. L and a fun cruise.  



Hope all have a terrific day,

and eat some tacos.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Gloomy start to our day here. No sun for us right now. Will have to settle for some minion yellow.









agavegirl1 said:


> Prayers for Robo's speedy recovery.



Thank you agavegirl1.....hope your back is improving everyday.


Need to trek up to office and deal with mail on the desk today.

Those from the south will know this abbreviation for somehting you enjoy on your biscuits SOS. My dad used to make it for breakfast sometimes. Although if you eat to much of it you might be in distress....LOL......


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, glad to see you are up and about.  Mail, meh, most of the time, it gets recycled.  Hope you are feeling better.  

Have a nice morning, and I'll try to send the sun.  Not really warm, but the sun peaking through the clouds is welcoming.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Sans family!!

 TaylorsDad! Have a great trip!! 

No sun here today either- 57 right now- pretty warm for us!

Happy Taco Tuesday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, my dad used to eat chipped beef on toast.  We never called it SOS. Eh, Stuff on a Single.  Uh Hun.  Sausage or any yep, fatty goodness.

Good Morning Patty.  My phone says it's 57 out too.  But nice and bright with the sun trying to blaze in between the clouds, which are starting to make this a cloudy day.


----------



## ckmiles

I’m attempting to upload pics from my phone,..


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning Friends!

I've been MIA for a few days-  Hope everyone is well-  Im attempting to upload pics from my phone in anticipation of a trip report.  I have not found a site I can load from so please excuse my practice runs.

Per the above post- obviously I need to work on it....


----------



## macraven

Practice here all you want
I can always remove anything if you want me to


Ps 
Shingle was the ending word my parental units used for sos...


----------



## ckmiles

Thanks Mac-  Im not sure why this is so hard - you all seem to have no problem,  any ideas on what Im missing?  How do I get it to post as a pic not an attachment?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Ps
> Shingle was the ending word my parental units used for sos...




Yeah, I have fat fingers Mac.  Meant Shingle.


----------



## Lynne G

ckmiles said:


> Thanks Mac-  Im not sure why this is so hard - you all seem to have no problem,  any ideas on what Im missing?  How do I get it to post as a pic not an attachment?




When I copy with Windows, I just right click and copy, then paste right in, full size.  At the bottom of my entry, DIS then says I can do full size or not.  I don't select because it's fine as I copy and pasted.

With my Apple phone or pad, I copy it to my pictures, then on the DIS, I click on the upload a file button next to post reply, select my picture, then DIS uploads it, and then from there you can add full size or little size.  With my own pictures, sometimes DIS thinks they are too big and won't let me load it.  That's when I get my little one to fix that.  I sometimes can shrink the size, but I find it hard to do.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Lynne G

Here it is full size, as copied on my Windows laptop.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and CKMiles, I am a dog fan.  The one you posted, he's a cutie.


----------



## ckmiles

My pup...


----------



## Lynne G

And hey Mac, aren't you civil war enjoying now?  Good Morning!


----------



## ckmiles

AH HA!  

Lynne- thank you so much!  I was missing the full size button!  YAY!  

FYI- thats my pup Bogart.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, love his face CKMiles.  Sweetie I bet.


----------



## schumigirl

Ck.......that is one cute little puppy.........I like dogs like that........and nice to see a doggy picture for a change.......beginning to get allergies from all the cat images! It’s so much easier to use a hosting site like smugmug than doing it straight from the iPad......that’s just a faff!  

Mac........

Robo, glad you’re doing better.........


Rain this afternoon again.........glad we decided not to go out again like we planned after lunch. I went for a nap and when I woke up I got our table at Ocean Prime booked for May trip......DH is now asking me to book The Palm.....I keep telling him we have ages yet, but these two are places we do like to book! 

Home made beef burgers tonight.......sweet potato wedges for me, and French fries for my guys.........

More plotting and planning for our day trips in May now...........


----------



## macraven

_When I go out of town for trips, I usually just read all the threads and moderate when needed

Don’t do much answering back until evening time usually unless there is a lull in my days

Ckmiles looks like you learned how to post pics
Great!_


----------



## ckmiles

Thanks everyone-  he's a good boy- and he knows he's cute so he gets away with alot.... 

Schum-  I have lots of pics of my pup-  I might have to post a few more to keep up with all the cat pics!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Thanks everyone-  he's a good boy- and he knows he's cute so he gets away with alot....
> 
> Schum-  I have lots of pics of my pup-  I might have to post a few more to keep up with all the cat pics!



Oh please do........cats aren’t my thing at all.........some are cute though.......not many though......

Mac we will miss your regular posts while you’re away.........but, will be glad to know you’re having fun........


----------



## Lynne G

YaY! Schumi's into plotting and planning.  

We had burgers with tater tots last night. I am sure your dinner was lush.

Oh, got ya Mac.  Hope the weather is cooperating, and you and Mr. Mac are enjoying.


----------



## Charade67

I guess I should stop complaining about waking up before my alarm. I didn’t set one for today and ended up oversleeping. We are having a cold, gray, rainy day today. My throat is feeling scratchy. I really hope I am not getting a cold. 

Lynne - I think all states have something similar to SOLs, but each state has a different name for them. In North Carolina they have EOGs (end of grade). 

Robo - One of my aunts tried to feed me SOS when I was a kid. I wouldn’t touch the stuff. It looked too disgusting. 

Ckmiles - I use tinypic for my pictures. It’s free... at least for now. Your puppy is adorable. 


Guess I should get back to work. It’s really slow here today.


----------



## ckmiles

Mac- enjoy your trip!  Will miss your posting!

I’m off to yoga class

Lynne- now I want tater tots! Love tater tots!!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Mac- enjoy your trip!  Will miss your posting!
> 
> I’m off to yoga class
> 
> Lynne- now I want tater tots! Love tater tots!!



Yoga!!!

Scary word for me........I’m so unfit!!!


----------



## ckmiles

I like yoga. And it’s an hour away from my desk!  I admit I’m not very flexible though.


----------



## ckmiles

I keep practicing ..


----------



## Robo56

Mac enjoy yourself on your trip with hubby.




schumigirl said:


> Robo, glad you’re doing better.........



Thank you Schumi........I had lazy day today....don’t know if this makes sense, but starting to feel more like myself today.



schumigirl said:


> DH is now asking me to book The Palm.....I keep telling him we have ages yet, but these two are places we do like to book!



Grandson asked if we were going to Palm again this vacation. I asked him if he liked it and he said YES......so I will make us a ressie for Palm while we are there. We had a great meal there last year.




Charade67 said:


> Robo - One of my aunts tried to feed me SOS when I was kid. I wouldn’t touch the stuff. It looked too disgusting.



LOL......It’s for sure Southern hearty fair. It’s white gravy with seasoned ground beef in it. Some put chipped beef or chopped up crispy bacon in place of the ground beef. It’s served over country biscuits......yep it’s not a taste for everyone for sure.

It brings to mind that a lot of those dishes where made to help the farmers have enough energy with all those carbs to do the hard farm labor needed to work their land. They could work it all off. Of course nowadays it’s hard to rectify consuming all those carbs for breakfast, but sometimes is ok.

Ckmiles.....Bogart is a cute puppy.


----------



## pattyw

Ckmiles -Bogart is precious! What does his shirt say?

This work day is dragging!! Going out to dinner tonight for a friend's birthday!! 

So excited!! DS is flying in tomorrow from Orlando for a visit!! He's flying Southwest and I'm hoping his flight won't get cancelled!


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> So excited!! DS is flying in tomorrow from Orlando for a visit!! He's flying Southwest and I'm hoping his flight won't get cancelled!



Enjoy your dinner out with friends this evening.

Fingers and toes crossed your son gets in without problems.


----------



## keishashadow

SOS - my Dad discovered it whilest in the service during WWII. Bought the cured meat in the jar.  Hard to find now. Every now & again I get a hankering for  it...then wonder why afterwards lol

I am mighty thankful my DH has great health insurance.  Today my eye dr gave me option of surgery or daily drops. Took about a half second to blurt out I’d go with the drops.  Cost without insurance is $653 a bottle/month.  insurance price is $20...for a three months supply.  Feel like i dodged a bullet, phew.  Makes me sad to think many don’t have that sort of coverage. Something is terribly wrong with the system.



TaylorsDad said:


> It’s been a rough year and time for a break from the stress of the real world. I have an Eastern Caribbean cruise with Royal Caribbean Freedom of the Seas, leaving Fort Lauderdale this coming Saturday and decided to take an extra few days off so here we are at Sapphire Falls for a few days since I have been wanting to try the new resort not to mention the Fast and Furious ride. I haven’t been to Fort Lauderdale so am not sure how much time to allow Saturday morning for drive to the port. I haven’t posted too often lately but wanted to check in to say hello and let everyone know what I’m up to



We loved the IoS a few years ago. Maybe we’ll bump into you in port next week somewhere lol.  Enjoy



ckmiles said:


> View attachment 318827 My pup...



Aw, so cute!!!reminds me of my havanese


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> am





keishashadow said:


> I am mighty thankful my DH has great health insurance. Today my eye dr gave me option of surgery or daily drops. Took about a half second to blurt out I’d go with the drops. Cost without insurance is $653 a bottle/month. insurance price is $20...for a three months supply. Feel like i dodged a bullet, phew. Makes me sad to think many don’t have that sort of coverage. Something is terribly wrong with the system.



Glad to hear there was a less invasive option to help with your eye issues........Having great insurance is a plus today for sure.


----------



## Charade67

SOS- the funny thing is that the aunt who tried to give it to me is from New York. Don’t know where she learned about it. I’m a Georgia girl and still won’t touch the stuff. 

B passed her reading SOL. We were a little nervous with that one because she sometimes struggles with reading comprehension. She has U.S. history tomorrow and then is done with SOLs forever.


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Charade.  Has B looked at colleges yet?  We will visit her top pick next month.  

Good news Keisha.  Drops over surgery oh yeah.  I hope it corrects whatever you need the drops for.  I hear ya, little one needed a script, so pharmacy said $300, I was like I have insurance.  Oh, needed to add her account there to my insurance.  Owed $7 after.  Crazy.  

Robo, plotting and scheming too.  So fun your grandson likes to pick where to eat.  

CK, my dogs never let me put clothes on them.  Though all were large dogs, two labs and a boxer.   

Ack, kids need food.

Later homies.  Cloudy night, and even my DSis said, tired of wearing a winter coat to walk at night.


----------



## schumigirl

That is one cute pup ck........those dogs have the cutest little faces! 

Robo, glad you’re going back to The Palm again, lovely restaurant,.......we’re thinking of trying another for a change this visit.......maybe Ruth’s Chris or another along restaurant row as well as Ocean Prime........we love it there too.....

Patty......enjoy dinner tonight and nice to have your some visit.........big hugs all around there I’d imagine!  

Janet......ouch!! That’s the cost for eye drops......... Definitely dodged a bullet there.........yes, health insurance is a blessing. We have the wonderful and fabulous National Health Service........it’s getting so stretched though, but wouldn’t be without it.......we do however have our own private insurance to avoid long waits for certain things..........but hope the drops work for you.......your little doggy is so cute too.........I forgot it was a Havanese........

Charade......Good luck for DD



So another night has passed.........almost bed time here..........been watching the box set of Person of Interest.......on to season 2.......this has got to be one of the best shows ever on tv!!! 

Got a call from our joiner tonight he’s coming next week to do our Utilty room and Laundry room........yay!!  Everything is being ripped out and redone.......then decorators in to paint them. Will be glad to get that job done......it’s so messy though getting work like this done.......dust seems to find it’s way everywhere around the house.

16 sleeps.........


----------



## tink1957

I make a version of SOS using canned corned beef.  My kids love it but I have to be in the mood.  I  serve it over toast ...bet biscuits would be good.

I must be diet hungry if I'm craving that stuff.

Janet, when I had cataract surgery I remember the drops cost around $300 for 2 different types..not kind to the old bank account on top of the surgery cost.

Having trouble changing my Pop reservation to a cheaper rate...guess it would help if I tried later and not on the day free dining drops 

Happy taco Tuesday...I'm eating salad but at least I lost another pound


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Good news Charade. Has B looked at colleges yet? We will visit her top pick next month.



Not really. She still says she wants to attend the university where dh teaches. While that would save us a ton on tuition, we would also like her to explore other options. She wants to study theater. We are trying to encourage her to consider math and science fields. She is doing so well in those subjects.


----------



## houseofthrees

Happy Anniversary, Mac!



Loved the Flintstones.



Robo ~ very familiar with SOS, lol.  



CK ~ aww, cute puppy.  We have a house full of cats, but I am definitely a dog person.  The year has been the first time since I was a child that I have only had one dog.



Charade ~ glad the testing is going well so far!



Finding it hard to keep up in here this week.  The oldest is trying to wrap up all of her end of semester papers and study for finales,  The middlest has several projects due for her tutorial in the next week or two, and the youngest has ball practice or games almost every night.  They are keeping busy, to say the least, but vacation is right around the corner!


----------



## schumigirl

Safe journey Mac..........

Well done Vicki.........I’m stalling this week........ate a load of French bread yesterday......and butter.......too much butter I suppose.......but will keep plodding along. 

HoT........glad to see you post, and yes nice you have a trip coming up........


Bit of rain here this morning.........no plans for today at all......lunch soon, then little housework and dinner is cooking in slow cooker.......diced beef cooked in ale and stock........I detest ale, but it’s lovley to cook with.......

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's a Wednesday.  Camels are looking for the week-end, and so am I.  A hump to remember it's the middle of the week, and get over this hump of a day, and then before ya know it, you'll be Friday partying. 

Rain here too Schumi.  And more to come to end the week.  That line of rain moving slowly up from the South, was massive, so I guess we are in for a day of gray, and rain.

55, yes 55.  The rain has brought the warmest start to the day in a week or two.  Won't get much higher, but with the wet, there's humidity, so, I'd say almost warm.  No jacket needed, just an umbrella.

HeHe, the car in front of me had a light at the top back, like in some SUVs.  Well, the big lights at the bottom never changed brightness when the car applied it's breaks.  But, the top light, which was dark, came alive and blinked.  As we were bumper to bumper for several blocks, I started to giggle every time braking was needed. Morse Code anyone?

With that, tea is needed, and a sweet.  Tastykake in hand, and a view of a not very bright sky. 

Oh, and drooling at Schumi's dinner selection.  I am not fond of using alcohol in cooking, but what's in that slow cooker sounds delicious.


----------



## Charade67

Sad news today. I just heard that Bob Dorough, creator of Schoolhouse Rock, has passed away. Thanks to him I can still sing the preamble to the Constitution.

Today I actually slept until
My alarm went off. Yay! Last SOL test today, so I added some cinnamon rolls to B’s bacon and egg breakfast.

Looks like it is going to be another slow day at work. I think I should start bringing a book.


----------



## TaylorsDad

keishashadow said:


> SOS - my Dad discovered it whilest in the service during WWII. Bought the cured meat in the jar.  Hard to find now. Every now & again I get a hankering for  it...then wonder why afterwards lol
> 
> I am mighty thankful my DH has great health insurance.  Today my eye dr gave me option of surgery or daily drops. Took about a half second to blurt out I’d go with the drops.  Cost without insurance is $653 a bottle/month.  insurance price is $20...for a three months supply.  Feel like i dodged a bullet, phew.  Makes me sad to think many don’t have that sort of coverage. Something is terribly wrong with the system.
> 
> 
> 
> We loved the IoS a few years ago. Maybe we’ll bump into you in port next week somewhere lol.  Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, so cute!!!reminds me of my havanese


----------



## TaylorsDad

Sorry having a time posting via iPhone, is parking at port in Fort Lauderdale pretty simple


----------



## ckmiles

pattyw said:


> Ckmiles -Bogart is precious! What does his shirt say?
> 
> This work day is dragging!! Going out to dinner tonight for a friend's birthday!!
> 
> So excited!! DS is flying in tomorrow from Orlando for a visit!! He's flying Southwest and I'm hoping his flight won't get cancelled!



Thanks Patty!  His shirt says Handsome Devil-  



Lynne G said:


> Good news Charade.  Has B looked at colleges yet?  We will visit her top pick next month.
> 
> Good news Keisha.  Drops over surgery oh yeah.  I hope it corrects whatever you need the drops for.  I hear ya, little one needed a script, so pharmacy said $300, I was like I have insurance.  Oh, needed to add her account there to my insurance.  Owed $7 after.  Crazy.
> 
> Robo, plotting and scheming too.  So fun your grandson likes to pick where to eat.
> 
> CK, my dogs never let me put clothes on them.  Though all were large dogs, two labs and a boxer.
> 
> Ack, kids need food.
> 
> Later homies.  Cloudy night, and even my DSis said, tired of wearing a winter coat to walk at night.



Lynne-  I started him wearing clothes when he was a pup-  He's so small and he doesnt have alot of hair so I think it helps keep him warm.  



houseofthrees said:


> Happy Anniversary, Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the Flintstones.
> 
> 
> 
> Robo ~ very familiar with SOS, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> CK ~ aww, cute puppy.  We have a house full of cats, but I am definitely a dog person.  The year has been the first time since I was a child that I have only had one dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade ~ glad the testing is going well so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Finding it hard to keep up in here this week.  The oldest is trying to wrap up all of her end of semester papers and study for finales,  The middlest has several projects due for her tutorial in the next week or two, and the youngest has ball practice or games almost every night.  They are keeping busy, to say the least, but vacation is right around the corner!



I love cats too- but Im highly allergic-I think cats are easier to take care of.  (Im thinking about walking my dog when is snowing.....)

Tink- congrats on your weight loss!

Schumi-  I love that you have 16 sleeps to go.  We used to count down that way as kids- and I still do it now as an adult!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Also, be careful when texting and going through rides at the park. I got distracted while going through the line at Gringots and didn’t even notice until the ride started that I didn’t pick up the 3D glasses. Of course that’s not as bad as the time I went with my Nephew to see Godzilla in 3D and watch half the movie before I realized the 3D was really bad then looked around and noticed we were the only ones wearing glasses. Apparently we walked into the 2d showing by mistake


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Sad news today. I just heard that Bob Dorough, creator of Schoolhouse Rock, has passed away. Thanks to him I can still sing the preamble to the Constitution.



Ha Ha!  Me too! I might not remember what I wore yesterday, but I can sing the preamble!! Loved all the Schoolhouse Rock stories! Bought the videos years ago- maybe have to check into CD's as I don't know if we even have a VCR that works!

Yay! picked up DS from the airport! He's only been away since January but quickly acclimated to the warmth. He was greeted with rain and 51! He wasn't too thrilled at that! He is thrilled to see the cats! We've visited him so he didn't miss us much, but the cats he has missed SO MUCH!


----------



## Lynne G

So nice to have the boy home Patty.  Yep, I could get used to being warm.  Yay, that the cats missed him.  Picture. please

CK, I have family that is severely allergic to cat dander.  Should have been a deal breaker when I got married.  LOL.  So, I like cats and have had two when I was growing up.  But we are a dog family, as lucky, dog danger is not a set off of any family member's allergic reaction.  And so cute to have the dog wear shirts, cute saying of the one he has on.  My boxer would shiver when she was romping in the snow.  We tried to put a jacket on her, but nope, even as a wee pup, would not wear anything, but a collar.  Even that, she tried to get off all her life.  My male lab would let me put a bandana around his neck, but then the female lab would promptly rip it off and chew on it.  Female lab would not let me put anything on her, and because of her chewing, both had metal collars, and metal leads.

Charade, such a nice mom to make all for B's breakfast.  On week days, little one gets a Kind bar or whatever she grabs, as I am the one waking her up as I leave.  On weekends, I make a full breakfast.  Thinking of making a three day week-end.  Week is dragging, and this gray sky looks like it should be 6pm, not 11 am.

TaylorsDad, I have not parked at the port at Ft. L, but I would think it would not be that hard.  We drove past the port, as we made such good time coming from KW, that we toured Ft. L near the airport, and in our touring, found a fun soda shop that made these very yummy but huge, and I mean huge, scoops of ice cream.  That was a nice way to spend the time, rather than sitting in the heavily in construction small airport before our flight. 

Lunchtime yet?  Made some oatmeal, but that's not doing it.  Tea, yes, more tea though.


----------



## agavegirl1

TaylorsDad said:


> Sorry having a time posting via iPhone, is parking at port in Fort Lauderdale pretty simple



Try this thread from the Royal Caribbean Forum...

https://www.disboards.com/threads/parking-in-ft-lauderdale.3266402/#post-51248296


----------



## keishashadow

Have decided I may be half cat


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Schumi-  I love that you have 16 sleeps to go.  We used to count down that way as kids- and I still do it now as an adult!



It was Mac that started me counting that way years ago...........does sound good! 



TaylorsDad said:


> Also, be careful when texting and going through rides at the park. I got distracted while going through the line at Gringots and didn’t even notice until the ride started that I didn’t pick up the 3D glasses. Of course that’s not as bad as the time I went with my Nephew to see Godzilla in 3D and watch half the movie before I realized the 3D was really bad then looked around and noticed we were the only ones wearing glasses. Apparently we walked into the 2d showing by mistake



Lol........that is so funny.........wonder how long it would have been for someone to tell you.........



pattyw said:


> Yay! picked up DS from the airport! He's only been away since January but quickly acclimated to the warmth. He was greeted with rain and 51! He wasn't too thrilled at that! He is thrilled to see the cats! We've visited him so he didn't miss us much, but the cats he has missed SO MUCH!



Oh bless him..........shame about the weather, but least he’s home for a while..........get as many hugs as you can! 



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 319096
> 
> Have decided I may be half cat



Nah.......you’re too classy to be a cat!!! 


Was looking after my friends little granddaughter this afternoon.........she is adorable. And so funny........friend was asked to work and so was her daughter, son in law works away so always happy to help when I can.........

Always got to check my minions as she leaves........lol.....she loves them! So we did some baking and we made of course minion muffins........I should have taken a picture........they were the oddest minions you ever saw! I’m not artistic though.........

Tonight’s plan is sit in front of tv with some strawberry lemonade we made today......

Hope Mac is well on her way to her tours..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, you're no cat, well, as the decade younger soccer moms, had shirts when we played against the girls.  We were the Cougars.  Uh Hun.  Maybe you are half cat.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Always nice of you Schumi to watch the minion lover.  Bet she needed a band aid or two.  Hope your evening is relaxing.  

I need tea.  It's still raining, and gray out.  One word.  Really?


----------



## Monykalyn

Is it ONLY Wednesday? or maybe Monday part 3...
At least it was sunny and warm for Cardinals ball game yesterday (local affiliate). Started with Happy Hour at Ebbets Field, walking distance to stadium. Had lots of "wish we were there" posts on FB but "normal" people can't usually go day drink LOL! Glad I had yesterday off as it was too nice to work. Cool and gray and raining today. And both Cards teams won yesterday. Supposedly John Goodman is in town and spotted at game yesterday...

Lynne-you can probably appreciate this-having to mop/wipe/wash the soccer bag from caked on mud from rainy games. Went to pick up DS stuff yesterday and bag is caked with mud from weekend tournament. No wonder he used a string bag for practice Monday night.



Charade67 said:


> It actually stands for Standards of Learning,


Hope the rest of her SOL go well. We call them EOC here (End of Class) tests-and my middle has those this week. So I wonder what finals week will be like then??



tink1957 said:


> using canned corned beef. My kids love it but I have to be in the mood. I serve it over toast ...bet biscuits would be good


 Stouffers has a chipped beef-we usually have a few individual boxes in freezer-kids and DH love it, and they pour it over toast. Not for me.



Lynne G said:


> My male lab would let me put a bandana around his neck


My lab has bandannas to go with season/holiday. Although I need to find his RedWhiteBlue one as Memorial day is upcoming, he still has St Pats one on.

Finally decided on beach rental for June-decided on Cocoa Beach-just for a couple days but the kids will love it.

Lunch today was chicken fried steak, mash potato, and spinach, this NH cook is good. Fortunately they didn't have any leftover dessert! Tonight is pork risotto casserole (recipe from Hello Fresh). Did a big grocery shop yesterday and meal planned. Hoping I don't have to do another really big grocery shop til after vacation in June. 

Hope mac is having fun.  Ah well back to work before food coma sets in!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......I’ve never had chicken fried steak......always mean to try it......but so many dishes and not enough days or nights to try everything!!!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Hope the rest of her SOL go well. We call them EOC here (End of Class) tests-and my middle has those this week. So I wonder what finals week will be like then??


Thanks.  She will probably get her history score tomorrow. Here if a students passes an SOL she doesn’t have to take the final exam in that subject. B’s English and history exams are scheduled for the same day which happens to be the last day of school. She will be able to skip the last day of school.


----------



## Lynne G

When we go to the Cracker Barrel, I sometimes order the chicken fried steak.  Usually, at breakfast.  

Nice if she can skip the last day of school, Charade.  Hoping she does well on all her exams.

Sigh, what to eat for dinner tonight.  Had pizza last night, as no one wanted the steak tacos.  No steak left though, as DH plowed through the one slice left over, and made himself at least 2 steak filled rolls.  Hmmm, have a coupon for the Jewish deli.  Food is good there, and their menu is huge.  I tend to go for the same stuff most of the time.  Have to see what the kids want.  Eh, maybe pasta.  I think there is some red sauce left over.  

This afternoon is so long.....

Yep, and mud caked over cleats are just as fun MonyK.  I'm actually glad soccer is winding up this Spring.  She's thinking of just doing school soccer next year.  I agree, needs to focus on her senior year, and not do club.  The rest of her club team will be seniors the year after her.  

Eek, junior prom is this week-end.  Pampering day for her.  Party night for her.  Quiet night for me and older one.  I think DH has to work that night.


----------



## Squirlz

The talk of Flintstones, I had to drag this up:


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> have a coupon for the Jewish deli. Food is good there, and their menu is huge. I tend to go for the same stuff most of th


 Matzo ball soup?? Mmmmm

Yeah got the mud caked cleats too- no matter how many times he was told to take shoes off at door.  Finally had to yell at him to pick stuff up- I call them "Ben droppings" as they are a trail as to where he's Ben (his name)/been- shoes, hoodies, tablet, head phones, empty plates/food wrappers...and that was just today 
Junior prom? Fun times

Schumi- I don't normally order nor make the chicken fried steak (messy prep and too many calories) but I love it.  The cooks always give me extra spinach as they know I love it.  Then casserole tonight had kale in it-so good. Recipe is a keeper.
Throwing chicken in crockpot for tomorrow.

And exciting news- my middle was chosen  as a student mentor for next year! And she thinks she did well on her EoC tests. Wish our school let them skip finals if the pass EoC. My college kid though- her classes this year- if they ace the tests and have A in class they can skip finals.  Will help a lot as she may get to come home for a bit longer before we lose her to the Mouse for the summer.

Squirlz-love Weird Al!


----------



## agavegirl1

Schumi, DH loves chicken fried steak, me not so much because I like steak.  Plain, boring steak lightly seasoned and medium rare.

Squirlz, I have 5 or 6 Weird Al CDs.  

Mony, congrats on your childrens' success!  I know my older girls had opportunities to skip exams but not me, A's or not.  Hubby made a shrimp dish tonight using some Cajun sauces and seasonings we picked up in New Orleans last month.  It tasted so "New Orleans" but we should have served it with grits instead of rice I'm thinking.

177 more sleeps until Orlando...


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, you would be happy to dine with little one.  She loves a steak, salt and pepper, medium rare.  When she was younger, we went on a 7 day cruise.  By night 2, the waiter said, steak for her, yes?  Yep, every single night.  She said the steak at the Wave at Christmas this past year, was very good.  She sometimes finds a cook that knows how to cook it medium rare.  It's a hit or miss.  Sometimes she gets almost too rare, and sometimes almost no pink.  Hey, a countdown.  Still deserves a wahoo!

MonyK, that's so cool that she can skip exams.  Not here.  Neither kid can do so.  I think Older One's college class days is numbered now.  Two more weeks?  I think.  Little one's last day is June 18.  Yes, I know, a Monday.  Kinda like why, why not end on a Friday?  We did not need extra days for excess weather closings.  I guess she should be happy for that.

And the weather and traffic report from my ride in:

The sun is rising and fantastic sun and clouds to a freaking 70 or so today, it's going to be a totally, awesome, happy day.

There's a car accident on SK, you know, where it always happens, at   and   .

Watch out for that intersection, yes you, you are not the only one with a yellow flashing light, all have yellow, slow down.

And so, an ordinary Thursday is unfolding.  Cool morning, so had a jacket on, but sunglasses almost needed, there's a great ball of fire arising from the horizon.  Car even turned off the lights about 1/2 a mile from end.  That was nice.







      But,  and yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


And yep,






With that, I need tea, and yes, I decided I needed a 3 day week-end, and made it so.

That is all, throw back a drink, salute this Friday eve day, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hoping, all the homies have a good Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> The talk of Flintstones, I had to drag this up:



Hadn`t seen that one before.......love some weird Al.........



Monykalyn said:


> Matzo ball soup?? Mmmmm
> 
> Yeah got the mud caked cleats too- no matter how many times he was told to take shoes off at door.  Finally had to yell at him to pick stuff up- I call them "Ben droppings" as they are a trail as to where he's Ben (his name)/been- shoes, hoodies, tablet, head phones, empty plates/food wrappers...and that was just today
> Junior prom? Fun times
> 
> Schumi- I don't normally order nor make the chicken fried steak (messy prep and too many calories) but I love it.  The cooks always give me extra spinach as they know I love it.  Then casserole tonight had kale in it-so good. Recipe is a keeper.
> Throwing chicken in crockpot for tomorrow.
> 
> And exciting news- my middle was chosen  as a student mentor for next year! And she thinks she did well on her EoC tests. Wish our school let them skip finals if the pass EoC. My college kid though- her classes this year- if they ace the tests and have A in class they can skip finals.  Will help a lot as she may get to come home for a bit longer before we lose her to the Mouse for the summer.
> 
> Squirlz-love Weird Al!



It does have a lot of calories doesn't it...........

Congrats on your daughter being a student mentor!! Kyle did it for college and then 2 of his Uni years till the course work just became too time consuming........she`ll enjoy it I`m sure........



agavegirl1 said:


> Schumi, DH loves chicken fried steak, me not so much because I like steak.  Plain, boring steak lightly seasoned and medium rare.
> 
> Squirlz, I have 5 or 6 Weird Al CDs.
> 
> Mony, congrats on your childrens' success!  I know my older girls had opportunities to skip exams but not me, A's or not.  Hubby made a shrimp dish tonight using some Cajun sauces and seasonings we picked up in New Orleans last month.  It tasted so "New Orleans" but we should have served it with grits instead of rice I'm thinking.
> 
> 177 more sleeps until Orlando...



I think that's why I`ve never ordered it........good steak is so good!!! Doesn't need anything added except as you say lightly seasoned........and always medium rare......to rare usually.........

Now I want steak...........

177 days will pass in no time...........

mac, if you`re reading.........



Cold again today.......sun is shining but it`s rainy.........weird weather. 

Got a load of laundry on the line before we went out this morning..........got it in before the rain came on.....skies are grey now. 

Got a couple of new dresses and Tom got new trainers.......ideal for walking........and got our grocery shop done too.....but got home and realized we forgot loads.........typical. Will be back out tomorrow.........

Wand to look for a new point and shoot that will fit in waist pack..........so much choice!!! 

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## keishashadow

Sitting with a shower cap on my noggin & big blob of olaplex pre-conditioning my hair for color tomorrow.  No makeup, pale as a ghost. All i need to do is toss on some fake blood & it’d be a great halloween costume lol

For those who do the WDW hoops, dawned on me I need to let it go& entrust DiL to make the FP+ res for trip w/GD 4th of July, as we’ll be away. Need to remind her grandma & pap are anti-rope drop peeps.  I’m more of the hit the waterparks up @ rope drop type before the hordes show up after noon; then drift over to the parks.  Same as when @ Universal.

heck to the no for country steak here! Never got the allure of it or Salisbury steak.perhaps since i like my steak done Pittsburgh style (crust on outside & raw inside, not to be confused with blackened variety)  

Other seriously scary southern dishes for me contain crawfish or okra...no matter if it’s fried or hiding in gumbo or jambalaya, waiting to pounce.

Any food adversions here?

Carole not sure if Pentax still makes the small waterproof camera we’ve been working for nearly a decade. Bought for snorkling but it defaulted to the camera we lug into the parks.  Takes a lickin & keeps on tickin!  Pretty sweet pics too.  Will do videos but that’s above my paygrade


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sitting with a shower cap on my noggin & big blob of olaplex pre-conditioning my hair for color tomorrow.  No makeup, pale as a ghost. All i need to do is toss on some fake blood & it’d be a great halloween costume lol
> 
> For those who do the WDW hoops, dawned on me I need to let it go& entrust DiL to make the FP+ res for trip w/GD 4th of July, as we’ll be away. Need to remind her grandma & pap are anti-rope drop peeps.  I’m more of the hit the waterparks up @ rope drop type before the hordes show up after noon; then drift over to the parks.  Same as when @ Universal.
> 
> heck to the no for country steak here! Never got the allure of it or Salisbury steak.perhaps since i like my steak done Pittsburgh style (crust on outside & raw inside, not to be confused with blackened variety)
> 
> Other seriously scary southern dishes for me contain crawfish or okra...no matter if it’s fried or hiding in gumbo or jambalaya, waiting to pounce.
> 
> Any food adversions here?
> 
> Carole not sure if Pentax still makes the small waterproof camera we’ve been working for nearly a decade. Bought for snorkling but it defaulted to the camera we lug into the parks.  Takes a lickin & keeps on tickin!  Pretty sweet pics too.  Will do videos but that’s above my paygrade



You paint quite the picture of your look Janet.........long as the pup doesn’t run away from you.........

Think we’d call that a Blue steak Janet........still mooing........

Love crawfish, hate okra.......what the heck is that even supposed to taste like!!! Food of the devil.......same as most offal.....not most, all offal!!! Yuk......

And desserts with alcohol in......have a real aversion to that funnily enough.........

Looked for a camera with good night and dark quality.......but seems the ones like that limit you to around 250 ****s a whop on the battery.......heck I could take that amount in a morning!!! Could buy another battery I suppose......but I hate something telling me I’m limited.......lol.......

There’s a Canon (Tom’s choice) which takes 400 per battery run......so that may work with two batteries......and I could use it in the parks am, then use “our” camera for other things........oh choices!! I picked a Sony one without looking at the price.......eh, no......$1500 for a point and shoot!!! 

So back to the drawing board.......we’ll get one before we go I’m sure but........so much choice! 

Still blowing a hoolie over here.........


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> So nice to have the boy home Patty. Yep, I could get used to being warm. Yay, that the cats missed him. Picture. please



Yes- nice to see him! Will get some pics!



schumigirl said:


> get as many hugs as you can!



Will do!!



Monykalyn said:


> Lunch today was chicken fried steak, mash potato, and spinach



YUMMY!!



Monykalyn said:


> And exciting news- my middle was chosen as a student mentor for next year! And she thinks she did well on her EoC tests. Wish our school let them skip finals if the pass EoC. My college kid though- her classes this year- if they ace the tests and have A in class they can skip finals. Will help a lot as she may get to come home for a bit longer before we lose her to the Mouse for the summer.



Congratulations!! Is she in DCP this summer?  DS is extending his CP until July 31.



keishashadow said:


> Sitting with a shower cap on my noggin & big blob of olaplex pre-conditioning my hair for color tomorrow. No makeup, pale as a ghost. All i need to do is toss on some fake blood & it’d be a great halloween costume lol



Who'd think that what we do to look good starts out as scareactor training?




schumigirl said:


> Still blowing a hoolie over here........



Had to google that Carole- sorry about the rain storm!

41 and cloudy here- expecting some rain here, too!

Going out for Chinese tonight!


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, Patty, we ended up with Chinese food last night.  Was in errand mode, running late from work, and hey, phone call, and ready in 20 minutes.  Yep, yum.

Food eww, yep, okra, almost all that is found in the sea, mushrooms, I have to think of more.  I'm not a picky eater, at least I don't think so.

Schumi, sorry to hear of such bad weather. We get to enjoy that rain and wind tomorrow.  Rainy Friday.  Why I needed a 3 day week-end.  LOL  I'm enjoying tea as well.  

Keisha, ha, picture of ya.  I didn't think I looked that white.  Well, in shorts that beautiful week-end, and looked in mirror.  Egad, pale as could be.  Little one lamented she could have been more tan.  Yeah, even with no tan, she looks better in shorts that I do.  Hey, even FP+ can be tweaked, so even if they don't get the best times, when you return, maybe can tweak.  Pitt visit at the end of next month.  If you're around, I'll give a text holler.  Meeting up with my friend in Cranberry Township.  Have not seen her in many a moon.  DH will be out your way again this week-end.  Told him to book our stay at the hotel he will be staying at while he is there.  I'll have to remind him.  Need hair done too, will go next week.  Why are my kids' friends always asking why their mom is blonde?  Because I am.  

Ready for lunch, and the sun is mostly out.  Yeah, I know, that's why weather guy said clouds and sun.  I want the sun part to be 90% of the time.  

 Tea, anyone?  I need more.  Slowly trying to not drink the entire current cup.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am feeling horrible today. I have a cold. I managed to make it all through winter without one and now I have a spring cold.

I have eaten chicken fried steak before, but it’s not something I will choose for myself. If I have it I will scrape off most of the gravy.

Lynne - The Jewish deli sounds good. I don’t think we have one anywhere near me. We used to go to one in Miami that had huge sandwiches. Hope your daughter enjoys her prom.

Squirlz - I have never heard that Weird Al song before. That video was very strange.

MonyK - Congrats to your daughter. I don’t think they have student mentors at B’s school.

Schumi - I have a nice little Canon power Shot (I think) that has an awesome zoom lens. I’m not sure about the battery life. I have 4 batteries,  it I knew I would need extra when we went to Alaska. 

Keisha - I won’t eat crawfish or okra either. I have several food aversions. I’ve always been a picky eater. 

Dh just texted and asked me if I wanted to see the new Avengers movie on Saturday. It depends on how I feel. Right now I just want to go home and rest.


----------



## pattyw

So sorry you're sick, Charade!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope you are relaxing, and feeling better.  Little one had a cold last week, now older one has it.  When I told little one she had shared, she said, yes, I am usually the one that gets the rest of the family sick.  Such a good kid.  LOL  No, colds any time of the year suck, but when it's nice out, and warmer, it just really stinks.  Drink lots of fluids, take some drugs, and hot shower or two, and a box of tissues.  Hope it was like the kids, lasted around 4 days.  We're seeing the movie on Sunday at lunchtime.  I was going to get tickets for the 10am show, but knowing them, bought the ones for the 12:30pm one.  Older one is the most eager to see of the three of us. I'm on the fence as to being 2 and 1/2 hours.  That's a long time.  Free refills on soda, ya know.    Good thing is, if not up to it on Saturday, it's just the opening weekend, it will be in theaters for weeks.  And if you are paying, I am sure B would watch it with you again, if she went with friends instead.


----------



## schumigirl

Blowing a hoolie is a favourite term of mine........thankfully the wind has died down somewhat now.......although the sea is still a raging mess!!!

Charade, we are after one that is good in low light......we already have 3 (I know I know) point and shoots......they all have fabulous long shots and take good pics, but the ones that take excellent night shots don’t let you take as many pictures.......it’s a trade off........good camera and 4 batteries may be the compromise.......and hope you feel better soon..........



Enjoyed salmon for dinner tonight........roasted plain then skinned after I cook it.......and my favourite sweet potatoes for me and regular potatoes for my two guys........

And happy to know our joiner appeared to show us the new cabinet doors and worktops........love em......and they’re coming Tuesday and Wednesday next week......dreading the mess though!! So much dust around when you get building work done..........but, will be glad to see both rooms done........

Time for a cuppa.........


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you are relaxing, and feeling better.  Little one had a cold last week, now older one has it.  When I told little one she had shared, she said, yes, I am usually the one that gets the rest of the family sick.  Such a good kid.  LOL  No, colds any time of the year suck, but when it's nice out, and warmer, it just really stinks.  Drink lots of fluids, take some drugs, and hot shower or two, and a box of tissues.  Hope it was like the kids, lasted around 4 days.  We're seeing the movie on Sunday at lunchtime.  I was going to get tickets for the 10am show, but knowing them, bought the ones for the 12:30pm one.  Older one is the most eager to see of the three of us. I'm on the fence as to being 2 and 1/2 hours.  That's a long time.  Free refills on soda, ya know.    Good thing is, if not up to it on Saturday, it's just the opening weekend, it will be in theaters for weeks.  And if you are paying, I am sure B would watch it with you again, if she went with friends instead.



No relaxing for me. I am at work now then have to get B at school, take her to SAT class, get dinner, and then take her to ballet. 
I hope I won’t be too lost in the Avengers. I have only seen a few of the related movies. I think Dh has been to all of them. 


schumigirl said:


> Charade, we are after one that is good in low light......we already have 3 (I know I know) point and shoots......they all have fabulous long shots and take good pics, but the ones that take excellent night shots don’t let you take as many pictures.......it’s a trade off........good camera and 4 batteries may be the compromise.......and hope you feel better soon..........



I missed the part about low light. I don’t take very many low light photos. My camera allows me to set shutter speed and aperture, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a point and shoot.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> I decided I needed a 3 day week-end, and made it so.


I realized last night I had given myself another 3 day weekend. Oh well-often works out that way at end or beginning of month. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m more of the hit the waterparks up @ rope drop type before the hordes show up after noon; then drift over to the parks


Yep! Or we only do 1/2 days.  We prefer offsite so will go for a few hours early or late, rest of time spent around resort.



pattyw said:


> Is she in DCP this summer





pattyw said:


> DS is extending his CP until July 31


My oldest is in Summer Alumni-dropping her off May 21 (we will be in Orlando 18-21). Her summer program ends Aug 6th though!



pattyw said:


> Who'd think that what we do to look good starts out as scareactor training?


Why did I find this so funny?Maybe because I can relate??



Lynne G said:


> Tea, anyone? I need more


No tea, but had 2 travel mugs of coffee with me this am-had to go to my once a month home that is 1.5 hours away. They know not to talk to me until I do the bathroom dash when I get there LOL



Charade67 said:


> I have a cold. I managed to make it all through winter without one and now I have a spring cold.


Ah that sucks! I had same a couple weeks ago-still fighting the last of cough (although that may also be allergy related)


Charade67 said:


> Avengers movie





Lynne G said:


> We're seeing the movie on Sunday at lunchtime


We have had our tickets for Sunday as well-lunch and a movie!
If you need to catch up (and are so inclined) the 8 "catch up" movies are
*The 8 Marvel movies you should watch before 'Infinity War' (per business insider)*

1/ "Captain America: The First Avenger" (2011) ...
"The Avengers" (2012) Disney. ...
"Captain America: Civil War" (2016) ...
"Doctor Strange" (2016) ...
"Thor: Ragnarok" (2017) ...
"Guardians of the Galaxy" (2014), "Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2" (2017) ...
"Black Panther" (2018)
May also toss Iron man 1 in there after first Captain America.  haven't seen Thor:Ragnarok yet, will rectify tomorrow probably. 
We are sci-fi loving nerds in this house. As a friendly reminder-remember to sit all the way through entire credits...

Dinner was crockpot chicken (layer of dried beef, then bacon wrapped chicken breast, covered with cream of mushroom soup, stir in flour and sour cream a few minutes before serving). Very rich. Paired nicely with the lemon drop martini.

Hoping to get garden cleaned out tomorrow. Plant sale at favorite urban farm saturday. Need the soil therapy...


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> My oldest is in Summer Alumni-dropping her off May 21 (we will be in Orlando 18-21). Her summer program ends Aug 6th though!



DS wants to do alumni after he graduates next May! 
We're in Orlando 5/3-5/7 and then 5/23-5/27. We'll just miss you!!


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> DS wants to do alumni after he graduates next May!
> We're in Orlando 5/3-5/7 and then 5/23-5/27. We'll just miss you!!


Twice missed LOL!!! We are back June 3rd too...


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Keisha........hope you and the mister have a blast!!  

MonyK.....crock pot dish sounds lovely.........we use ours a lot.......food is always so good! 



Friday again........

Went out shopping again......only got a room scent diffuser stick thingys.........one in our master bathroom is nearly done, very boring got the same scent as before......love it.......grapefruit and ginger with lime........

And got some brie and turkey to make grilled sandwiches for lunch........nice! Added cranberry sauce too......

Little bit of Ironing and few phone calls with friends this afternoon........always good to catch up regularly! 

Have a great Friday............


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am feeling somewhat better today thought I didn't get much sleep last night. I will try to find some time to get a nap today. I took Caspian to the vet this morning to get his nails trimmed. That is not something I will attempt to do myself.  Later this morning I have a hair appointment.  Tonight we are going to see a play at B's school. Her school is one of three in the country that was chosen to premier Disney's Freaky Friday musical. Should be interesting. 

SOLs are over. Yay!! There are 2 levels for passing the exams - pass proficient and pass advanced. B got pass advanced on her U.S. History  SOL. She gets to skip the final exams for english and history which means she won't have to go to school on the last day. I'm thinking maybe we should find something fun to do that day. 

I'm still on the fence about seeing The Avengers. The only related movies I've seen are the first Avengers movie, the 2 Guardians of the Galaxy movies, and all of the Spiderman movies.


----------



## macraven

_At Peach Tree creek now 
_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning Everyone!

Its a damp rainy day here-  but we are supposed to get really warm next week-  I've been procrastinating getting a pedicure-  so I cant get the sandals out yet....

We are going to see Infinity War tomorrow-  very excited to see it.  I like these movies..just fun popcorn movies.

Im working from home -trying to will the clock to move.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## ckmiles

Well-  Friday might be third.....


----------



## Chuckers

Hey Gang!

Meet Buddy! 

Last night, when I got home from work, some kids pointed out that they had found a squirrel. I went over and looked at him. He was shaking and trying to crawl around the parking spaces in front of my townhouse. I put him in a shoebox and called animal services. They said to leave him in the shoebox and put him by the tree he was found near. The mother would come down and take him back to the nest. I went to the tree and saw, what I believed to be, his mother - dead and a few feet away, another baby dead. I was heartbroken. I called back animal services and they said to put a small bottle full of hot water, wrapped in a towel in the shoe box. As soon as I put the bottle in, Buddy cuddled up next to it (First picture). They then gave me a number for a lady who rehabs wild animals. S,o I put the box in the car and drove 30 minutes to get to her.. all the while I kept saying 'Hang in there little buddy, we'll be there soon.'

When I got to her place, she cleaned him up and let me hold him. She asked if I had named him and I said I hadn't because I didn't know if he would live. She said I should have and when I told her that I kept referring to him as 'little buddy' in the car, we decided to name him Buddy. 

He's SO damn cute! I know I left him in good hands as she had 13 other squirrels she was currently rehabbing. She showed me her whole process and she has outdoor cages for when they're ready to be released. It's amzing how quickly I fell in love with the little guy and wished I could have taken him home.


----------



## Charade67

Aw...Chuckers you’re a hero. Buddy is so adorable. I’m so glad you found a good place for him.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, good thing you found Buddy and did the right thing, Chuckers.

Well, good thing I could move slow today.   Woke up to holler at the kids, then fell back to sleep, to the sounds of some very loud downpours, until 11.  Long hot shower, then potatoes with eggs,  peppers, ham, and cheese.  Like a tater hash and next thing ya know, it is noon.  Was good and some left over for Older One or DH, who ever gets home first.

Rain is slowly heading North, drying to commence.  Heater was turned on last night, and good thing, it was working hard this morning.  High is 50, but feels cooler.  Weather people are teasing summer like temps soon, saying slightly cooler today.

With that fabulous Friday to all the homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah chuckers Buddy is cute, he's a lucky thing in that you found him.
Cool start, but sunny. Need to get moving on housework so I can start on garden this afternoon.
Lunch first-leftovers. 
Yay for weekend!


----------



## Chuckers

I was so tempted to keep him as a pet.. but I couldn't take care of him, I currently have 4 cats in the house, and he needs to be in the wild.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family .


Safe travels and let the good times roll to Keisha and hubby.
 

Charade feel better soon   Great news that you’re daughter did so we’ll on her tests.


Mac hope you and your hubby are having a great time 

Chuckers it was so sweet of you to rescue Buddy


----------



## Chuckers

@Robo56 I LOVE the Chocolate is a salad meme!  

I had to show you all because I knew you would appreciate the little guy. I will keep in touch with the rehab lady and find out his progress


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely story chuckers........yep, cute little guy but best in the wild........glad you found him and rescued him! 

MonyK.....wish we could get into our garden, but weather has just been awful!! And cold......guy is coming tomorrow to start the yearly treatment on the fruit trees........too many for us to deal with. But some of the plum and pear trees have started flowering which is lovely to see. But, for regular gardening.........we aren’t really fans.......no green fingers here! 


Love the name for the new Royal baby......they are such a cute family! 

Quiet night in front of the tv again tonight........friends are thinking we are becoming anti social........but.....trying to be good......but kinda failing as I have a giant bowl of spicy potato chips laid out for later........and a dip. 

Will have Diet Pepsi though.........that’s kinda better than wine........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Will have Diet Pepsi though.........that’s kinda better than wine


nah-go for the wine
I have to get my peach tree taken out-it has that curled leaf disease. My apple tree has tons of blooms though-lots of busy bees buzzing around! Glad the freezes didn't kill the blooms. Due to the wonky freezes I have no volunteer plants this year! Well except for the purple edge kale that grows between the beds (nothing kills that). Didn't see my snake when I went out to look around either. Warmer day-he must be hiding somewhere else.

Ugh-Ok I am finally going to stop procrastinating and get to cleaning-at least I have laundry started


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> nah-go for the wine
> I have to get my peach tree taken out-it has that curled leaf disease. My apple tree has tons of blooms though-lots of busy bees buzzing around! Glad the freezes didn't kill the blooms. Due to the wonky freezes I have no volunteer plants this year! Well except for the purple edge kale that grows between the beds (nothing kills that). Didn't see my snake when I went out to look around either. Warmer day-he must be hiding somewhere else.
> 
> Ugh-Ok I am finally going to stop procrastinating and get to cleaning-at least I have laundry started



Snake   

Uh......no. You wouldn’t see me for dust.........we only have non murdering snakes over here apparently.......but I still don’t want to meet one.........

Too early for our apple trees yet, they bloom slightly later .......but mid August we get an abundance of plums and pears.......

I hate cleaning. Did all the bathrooms this afternoon.......then had a nap........well, it was a cold, grey, miserable rainy day.......DH fell asleep too watching tv for an hour.........not a bad way to pass an almost winter like afternoon......

Enjoy rest of your day though.........


----------



## Chuckers

Monykalyn said:


> nah-go for the wine
> I have to get my peach tree taken out-it has that curled leaf disease. My apple tree has tons of blooms though-lots of busy bees buzzing around! Glad the freezes didn't kill the blooms. Due to the wonky freezes I have no volunteer plants this year! Well except for the purple edge kale that grows between the beds (nothing kills that). Didn't see my snake when I went out to look around either. Warmer day-he must be hiding somewhere else.
> 
> Ugh-Ok I am finally going to stop procrastinating and get to cleaning-at least I have laundry started



SNAKE??? Garter, I hope? Warm day means he's probably sunning himself on a rock somewhere.


----------



## Monykalyn

Cleaning done! So nice to have clean house. Laundry almost done. Sunny afternoon although breeze still  has the cool edge to it.

Yeah-the snake mostly leaves me alone-more than once we have startled each other. Non poisonous, and really pretty non aggressive as well. The challenge we have is moles-without the snake our yard is covered in moletracks-so when you walk in the grass you just sink into the tunnel. Noticed very few tracks where chickens hang out.

Had some errands to run so waited til my 15 year old got home so she could practice driving.  I am now enjoying a rather large lemon drop martini.  Ah well-stopped at grocery store too so kids got to pick what they wanted for dinner.

Now-watch Captain america: civil war or jump to Thor:Ragnarok?


----------



## tink1957

Chuck, glad you found Buddy and got him the help he needed.

Carole, our apple trees are still blooming but we lost one that was full of blooms and also had apples already developing, it just fell over at the base of the trunk...it's still alive so I'm waiting to see if the apples fully develop before I remove it.

Janet, enjoy your cruise and let me know how it goes since we are considering the same one in the future

Monyk...do you hire out...my house could use a good cleaning?  My vote is for Thor.

Hi Robo, Lynne, Charade and anyone else I missed 

I finally got my Pop reservation discount.  I just had to upgrade to Preferred for less than I was paying for Standard...I can live with that.

Hope mac is having fun at the creek

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Well, apparently a pound of cooked pasta went faster than I could see if I could have more.  That and all the half of bag of cheese was empty in the trash.  Only left, less than half the red sauce.  Meatball sandwiches may be on tomorrow’s menu.

Snake?  No thanks.  I have a very good scream.  Ask the kids.  

Keisha, have lots of fun.  Safe travel.

Yay for even better price Tink. 

We have a flowering apple tree.  It only flowers, no apples.  We did have an apple tree that did get apples, but the darn squirrels ate most of them before they got ripe.  It became diseased, so we had to cut it down.

With our 17 inches of rain this Spring, over 4 inches higher than normal, much more green is now showing.  I like this time of year.  Since maple, ash, and walnut tree pollen is in the air, older one is heavily medicated. He does not like the Spring.

MonyK, I would vote for Thor.  Civil War was not as funny in spots.

With that, news Friday evening.  

And yes, Schumi, I am a Diet Pepsi fan, but with the cool night, wine would be better.

Sigh, I would try to change the station, as this channel news is boring, as DH is watching with his eyes closed.  The moment I do, he will complain.

iPad out, let’s see what I can watch.

Have a good Friday night.

I better get another late morning tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Ta ta for now.  Plopped at airport hotel that possibly has the thinnest walls ever.  Getting the stink eye from the mr.  What can i say, it’s clean, the price was right and includes airport shutttle, breakfast & parking for 2 weeks for under $100.  Appears i’ve created a travel

Mac how’s the trip going?  Weather cooperating?

Carole will miss u by a day, arrrgh.


----------



## macraven

_Long days for me and trying to ketchup before I go to sleep

Keisha hope you have a great vacation!

Come back with a tan

Hugs to all_


----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO MAC AND MR MAC............

Have a wonderful day.........*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki....hope the tree continues to flourish.......how strange it just fell over!! I just said yesterday our apple trees weren't blossoming yet.......wandered down there early this morning (wide awake and lovely morning) and some are starting to flower.......not sure if it`s a sign of a very beautiful and early summer.....or we`re going to get a dreadful and even earlier winter!!!! Either way loads of fruit to give to the farmer next to us........far too much for us to use. 

Janet.......I know!!!! What are the chances..........have a blast........

mac......know you`re having a great time already, but enjoy today even more 


Yep, woke up early, couldn't get back to sleep. Jumped into some warm clothes, made some tea and then walked a little this morning.........just around our property, not far!!! Gorgeous morning.......well, it was at 5.30......now, it`s getting kinda dull and snow is supposed to be coming.......doubt it though. And sun is back up again........

Today think we going to buy the new camera DH wants.......larger and a bit heavier than the one I wanted, but apparently this one is better........I `ll take his word for it.........does get good reviews though. 

Not much else today.........ironing and a little housework.......

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO MAC AND MR MAC............
> 
> Have a wonderful day.........*




Yup it is the day 

Headed to the tour bus now 


And thank all the homies for their posts to me this weeki You all!


----------



## keishashadow

Get on da bus Gus

Why confine the celebration to a single day? Enjoy

Still undecided if mgm or SW for concert today   rebelling against the WDW machine haha going loosey goosey!  Mr sez as long as we do the garden grove lobster buffet he’s all in


----------



## macraven

_Go to the one that has the cheap beer_


----------



## schumigirl

Did someone mention lobster...........


Happy Bunny this morning.........got next trip sorted.......

Flights booked for next March with Virgin Atlantic.......14 nights with Premium Seats both ways........and probably going to choose Sapphire Falls and enjoy Mardi Gras again.........

Will revert to RP for May trip next year..........slightly the opposite to this year.......

But........   to getting another one booked...........

Is it time for bubbly yet.......


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Mac!  Enjoy the bus tour.

Keisha, yum at Garden Grove.  Kids said no mouse for some time.  Might head west coast instead if the urge materializes.

Cool, gray start to this Saturday.  Older one went to the movies with his friends last night.  At 12:30 am, DH woke me up and asked if he was home.  I said yes, I heard him around 11:30, so go back to sleep.  DH was not feeling well, so every couple of hours I was awake.  I better not be sick.  Little one gave it to older one, so now DH has it.  I hate family sharing germs.

Tea is ready, and so am I.  Thirsty.

Enjoy a super, happy Saturday.


----------



## pattyw

Chuckers said:


> I was so tempted to keep him as a pet.. but I couldn't take care of him, I currently have 4 cats in the house, and he needs to be in the wild.



You're truly an angel for rescuing Buddy!!

Sorry I missed a couple of days- had DS in town and was away from the computer! He's back in Orlando now but we'll be there in 5 days for our do-over visit!! So the fact that we will have SNOW flurries tomorrow doesn't bother me at all!! 

Janet- Have a great trip!

Mac- Happy Anniversary! Hope your trip has been wonderful!!

Lynne- Hope DH feels better!

Dreary Saturday here- house cleaning and laundry! Maybe a trip to the liquor store!
 Schumi- you need to start a recipe book for all the great drinks you talk about! 

Sans family- Have a great Saturday!!


----------



## macraven

Pattyw 
How did your son enjoy Tony?
Hope it was a great ride


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw
> How did your son enjoy Tony?
> Hope it was a great ride



He didn't meet Tony- Ron took him to MCO.  He said Ron was prompt and very  nice! 

I'm not sure who picked him up yesterday.  I had to call Tony's cell because no one was there upon his arrival.  Apparently, there was a big mess at the airport yesterday with traffic- they were paving and the roads were down to one lane!! I'm not sure who answered but the gentleman told me about the delay and Troy was picked up shortly after I talked to him. Troy said it was indeed a big mess of traffic there last night!!

So- wonderful experience with Tony and his drivers! I felt better knowing he was well taken care of! Thanks again!!   

We have Tony booked for our late May trip- hoping to meet him!


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.......quiet on here tonight.........everyone must be having a blast!!!

Quiet night here........tv, wine and snuggling on sofa.........raining outside, so nice to be in as friends had invited us out tonight.........

Need to be up early as out joiner is visiting tomorrow to do something prior to starting job in utility and laundry rooms on Tuesday..........no idea what, but will be glad when these rooms are redone. 

Hope your Saturday has been a good one.........


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary to mac and the mr have fun on your bus tour 

Lynne, hope your hubby feels better soon and you don't get what he has.

Busy day in the garden center as usual for this time of year.  We refer to it as the 100 days of he**.  I just got home and am now enjoying a jack and diet 7-up...not really on my diet but who cares 

Love Tony and have used him for years but only had him as a driver on our first and last trip ....I have booked him on our next trip...he and his drivers are the best.

Now I'm off to watch some old ER reruns 

Have a wonderful night


----------



## Lynne G

Ready for junior prom.  My cousin’s grandson, little one and her two friends.

Hope they got inside before the nice rain, yellow on radar, we are having started.  Sun had come out, and people were in shorts this afternoon.  Rain is bringing in the cold front.  Not a nicer Sunday on tab.  Much cooler, only in the low 50’s.

Thanks for all the well wishes for DH.  He is an energetic bunny, he keeps on ticking. 

Quiet night, until little one comes home, so have a good night homies.


----------



## pattyw

Checking in after dinner- sausage cannelloni and garlic bread! Then back to cleaning and laundry!

Lynne- the kids look wonderful! Love your daughter's dress! They look so grown up!

Dreary and rainy here- strong cold front bringing in some snow flurries tomorrow morning! But we're supposed to be in the 70's this week!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Where has the day gone? Tried to do some shopping today. Was really annoyed to discover that the jeans I like no longer come in short sizes. The sales clerk tried to convince me to just have them altered. No, I refuse to pay more for that. I guess I will have to shop somewhere else.  I did pick up a Star Wars shirt to wear Friday. The only other Star Wars shirt I own says “Merry Sithmas”.

MonyK/Schumi - No garden for me. I think I could kill an artificial plant. We have very little plant life around our house (unless you count the weeds), and none at all inside  the house.

Keisha - Have a great vacation.

Macraven - Happy anniversary.

Lynne - Hope dd is enjoying her prom. B would love that purple dress. That’s her favorite color.

We went to see The Avengers tonight. No spoilers, but I wil say the ending took me by surprise. I’m also starting to think I need to catch up on all the movies I’ve missed.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Mac hope you and Mr Mac had a minion good time on your Anniversary




Lynne your daughter looks so pretty in her purple dress. Hope your hubby is recovering from his cold.


Hey  Tink I saw a lot of folks out at the garden center here yesterday too. Buying lots of plants. We had a cold snap last night and it’s only 40 this morning.

I usually won’t put anything out until first week of May here.


----------



## Lynne G

The day after, or Sunday.

Good Morning Robo, yep, we welcomed Canadian air, so wind chill in the 30’s this morning.  Kinda a shock, as the sun did not hide behind clouds more than expected, so 74 was yesterday’s high.

Movie time for lunch.  Warned both kids if not up by 10, I will be that annoying mom.  

Thank you for all the nice thoughts about little one’s dress.  She tends to pick black, but loved this one.  Purple is one of my favorite colors too.

Tea it is.  Enjoying it with a throw on the sofa, and have control of the remote.  I enjoy a quiet morning.  

With that, be happy, older one taxi picked up little one from her after prom place, so sleepy mom got to watch TV until midnight.


Wonderful, super Sunday to all the homies!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday everyone!!

Cold but sunny here! No snow as they said- didn't get cold enough!  

Doing some housework and then dinner later with friends- going to Dinosaur BBQ. Not sure northern BBQ can compare to southern restaurants, but it'll have to do!!


----------



## macraven

_How can it snow when it is 76 out?

_


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. It looks like this cold of mine may be more than just a cold.I’m starting to sound wheezy when I breathe. I’m thinking of giving my doctor a call in the morning. 

It’s been a mostly quiet day. I had to get B some new makeup. She has dance pictures on tuesday. I got a little confused when I read her costume checklist. For musical theater it said that girls should wear their hair half up/half down and boys should have a low bun, What??? B explained that there are no boys in her class, but the dance has both male and female characters so half of the girls will be dressed as boys. 

An amusing thing from today - I went to pick up a prescription and the man in line in front of me was wearing a hooded cloak and carrying a staff. The pharmacy tech said that he always wears the cloak but this was the first time she has seen him with the staff. 

It’s not even 9:00 and I already feel like going to bed. See y’all tomorrow.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _How can it snow when it is 76 out?
> _



Ha ha! Not here!-  44 right now! But it's going to be in the 70s by Wednesday! It's been so cold that my daffodils look sick and the tulips aren't even close to opening! Very weird spring!

Chilling out with Columbo on tv and a glass of wine.

Charade-a guy with a hooded cloak and staff?? to pick up a prescription? 
  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Squirlz

@Chuckers, thank you.  I have a soft spot for squirrels.

Currently sitting in a hotel in Corbin KY waiting for pizza delivery.  We are on our way to the annual MINI Cooper gathering.  Drove about 475 miles today.  About 150 tomorrow to reach our destination.  A week of fun with MINI friends from all over the country!


----------



## Robo56

My cousin stopped by this past week and she has a blue Mini Cooper. She is pretty tiny. About 4 ‘ 10” and weighs about 95 pounds. I told her it is a perfect size for her. She said she loves it. They are cool cars for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

I see some mini coopers around.  They are cute looking, but not for me.  

Avengers movie was good, but left it with oh, and I have to say, not my favorite.  I guess have to wait to see the “End Game”.  We already bought tickets for the upcoming Deadpool.  I am hoping that is more fun.

Pasta and pizza for us.  Little one did not like the pizza, so she made pasta. Older one and I had both.  Left over pizza for lunch tomorrow.

With that, I am beat. 

Enjoy your sweet Sunday night.

Oh, and MonyK, rumor has it we are getting a Movie Tavern in our local mall.  We have nothing like it anywhere close to us.  While most of our theaters serve alcohol, all only serve fast food stuff.  


 

That is it.  Night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Feel better Charade.......awful when things don’t clear up but get worse.......and very odd sounding guy in pharmacy......

Squires have a great time........sounds like a lot of fun......

Pattyw........we have to have a high of 44f today, if we’re lucky........it is cold as the wind is coming straight in from the North Sea.........bliddy cold!!! Wind was wild all night....still is unfortunately. 

Mac, glad you made it back home safely............


Monday again.........today is shopping for a new phone for me.......I hate the one I have right now........so will go have a look to see what’s on offer......

DH wants to buy his new camera........then this afternoon empty out the two rooms that are being redone next few days........dreading the mess.....but will be glad to see the work done again. 

And having a clear out of clothes........going to go through all closets and drawers and get rid of anything that is no use anymore...........

10 more sleeps...........


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope you are feeling well.

Squirlz, hope you have fun with all those mini coopers.  Putting some miles on your car.

Schumi, busy day for you.  New phone, new camera, and Spring cleaning, and a decade in days countdown.  That certainly deserves a Wahoo!  Hope your lunch is lush, and your afternoon of cleaning out is quick.






  That's right, a Monday.  The start of the work week for most homies, and it's a lovely 45 right now.  But the warm is coming.  We're playing the rising temps, and I hope it's not a sliding down thermometer. Today's high, in the 60's, tomorrow, in the 70's, Wednesday through Friday, stuck in the 80's, with Friday trying to tickle 90.  Bring it on!  The flip flops and shorts (even with my pasty white legs) are ready.  Oh, and fashionista sunglasses.  Oh yeah. 


and it will be sunny hopefully soon, so you may see this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  he he.



So,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 homies.  Make it a Monday much happiness day. 


I need tea, late homies.

... this has been a dogcentric post.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday!

Lynne- Here's one to complement the dog pics!


Schumi- We just did our closet clearing a few weeks ago. It's amazing how many clothes we accumulate!  Then when we're ready to pack for vacation, there's not much we want to pack!

And in honor of Buddy the squirrel-

I've been thinking about that little one all weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that lunchtime walk was cool.  Not like nice.  Glad I had my winter coat, zipped up.  And my hair!  Bad hair alert.  Blustery is what the noon time weather report is.  Seems the 53 out temp, with wind chill, is in the 40's. 

Patty, I hope you had a good amount of hot coffee today.  Cute pictures. 

Mac, hope you are home safely, and had a fabulous anniversary trip with the Mr.

I guess Schumi's all worn out from shopping, moving out stuff, and clearing closets.  Hope you are enjoying a glass of wine before or after dinner.  Eh, before and after dinner.  LOL 

It's the tea for me, and happy that's it is actually nice inside. 

Older one's last classes are this week, and next.  I think he only has 1 final.  Time is flying.  2 yeas of college almost done.


----------



## Chuckers

macraven said:


> Yup it is the day
> 
> Headed to the tour bus now
> 
> 
> And thank all the homies for their posts to me this weeki You all!



Happy belated anniversary!!!


----------



## Chuckers

pattyw said:


> And in honor of Buddy the squirrel-
> View attachment 319858
> I've been thinking about that little one all weekend!



I spoke with the rehab lady, Jean, and Buddy is doing very well. In one night he went from 92 grams to 100 grams. She says he's still on the small side, but getting better. I am going to actually go see him on Wednesday after work. It was truly amazing to be holding such a tiny, fragile life and knowing that I was helping him really made my day. She says he's going to fit in well with two other squirrels she currently has that are about his age/size.


----------



## Lynne G

So nice of you Chuckers, and now that squirrel has a chance to be the wild animal he deserves.  Pictures of it again, are always good to see.  Hope you are enjoying some coffee too, on this gray, cloudy, windy Monday.


----------



## pattyw

Chuckers said:


> I spoke with the rehab lady, Jean, and Buddy is doing very well. In one night he went from 92 grams to 100 grams. She says he's still on the small side, but getting better. I am going to actually go see him on Wednesday after work. It was truly amazing to be holding such a tiny, fragile life and knowing that I was helping him really made my day. She says he's going to fit in well with two other squirrels she currently has that are about his age/size.



So happy to hear this!!  Please tell Jean- the rehab lady that she's an angel (as you are too!!)! and get more pictures!

Lynne- time for another cup of coffee!! Need my afternoon energy boost!


----------



## macraven

_I’m home and put the ac on
79 today and in the 80’s tomorrow and this week


Thanks for the anniversary good wishes homies

Catching up on mail and kitty hugs
_


----------



## Lynne G

But Luna was happy to see ya, Mac. Blue too. Glad to hear you are home, and settling back in.  

No AC needed yet.  I am liking the more green I am finally seeing.

Quiet Monday night.  That is fine with me.  Sixers game, so maybe that will be on the tube, have to see if older one is done with his game playing.   

Ooh, that was a noisy helicopter overhead.  Shoo.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello everyone.

Chuckers, I am so happy to hear Buddy is doing well.

Mac, missed the opportunity to wish you happy anniversary.  We were up at the lake without internet.

Schumi, decluttering is my next assignment and I am being lazy.

Charade, I hope you feel better soon.

Should have used the AC today.  Temp got to 83F and I foolishly had the system in the "off" position.

Lynn, hope Hubby feels better.  The prom picture is lovely.  I am also fond of purple.  I had leftover pizza for breakfast.

Thanks for the Minion Love Robo...I just love them.

Will try to keep up this week a little better.  

I have an appointment with a neurosurgeon on Thursday.  No emergency, just a consult per my regular sports medicine guy.


----------



## Charade67

I don’t know if I should say good evening or good morning. It’s after midnight and I should be asleep. I got home around 4:00 today, sat down in my recliner, and the next thing I know it was 6:00.

I didn’t get to see the doctor today, but have an appointment tomorrow morning. I seem to have stopped wheezing, but still have an annoying cough.

Speaking of annoying, this morning we got 5 phone calls in less than an hour that I think were from collection agencies. They were looking for a Robert (my very common last name).  We don’t know of any Roberts in the family. Four of the calls came from an 843 area code which is the part of South Carolina that dh is from. The fifth call came from an 803 area code which is the part of SC where my mom lives. Four of the calls came before 8:00. I think by law telemarketers and collection agencies are not supposed to call before 8:00.

Schumi - I need to swap out my winter and summer clothes. Should probably also do some closet cleaning while I’m at it. `

Chuckers - Glad to hear that buddy is doing well.

Hello Lynne, Patty, Macraven, agavegirl, and everyone else.

I should probably try to get some sleep.


----------



## agavegirl1

Well Charade, if it's any consolation, I get collection calls for my stepson from 10 years ago still.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Charade....hope you are doing better today. It sucks being ill......and not being able to sleep doesn't help.....a good night`s sleep does help on occasion, but sounds like you need checked out properly..........

Agave.......I was incredibly pleased with myself yesterday.........had the best closet clear out I`ve had since the last one....... the charity store near us is getting two large bags of clothes, shoes and bits and pieces.........now I have a load of space to fill in closets and drawers.........



Did get new phone after all.......another Samsung which I`ve been happy with for a while......the latest one has an amazing camera by all accounts.......

Didn't get our new Camera as it`s so new they didn't have it in store yet......so picking it up tomorrow. 

Got our workmen here doing out both utilty and laundry room.......not as much mess as I thought......all cabinets worktops and shelves are out without all the dust expected......will take them all day today and tomorrow.  Bacon sandwiches on order for them soon and copious amounts of tea.........

Have a great Tuesday........


*9 MORE SLEEPS TILL.....................*


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I hope the doctor finds out why you are still coughing, and can give you some help.  I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight.  Yeah, they are not to call late, Charade.  You can report them.  Since our phone now says who it is, or the phone number, we rarely pick up with a name or number we don't recognize.  I sometimes have to laugh, as the phone announcer doesn't always pronounce names that I can understand.  I hope they stop calling you.   

What a nice morning.  Out the door, and a beautiful white moon in one horizon, and a ball of yellow very low on the horizon.  A perfect Spring day, with an afternoon high of 75.  Oh yeah, and tomorrow, we can welcome a burst of summer temps.  YAY!

Schumi -sounds like you were industrious yesterday.  Bacon, yum.  Hope you have a lovely afternoon.  

Agavegirl, that's good the appointment on Thursday is not for an emergency.  I hope you are feeling good now.  Glad you could get away to the Lake.  It's good to relax, away from all, sometimes.  

Mac, now that you're home again, the cats need their breakfast.  Good Morning.

Robo, hope you are feeling well today.  May your coffee be plentiful.  

Yes, that's right    it is May today.  Here is hoping it's warmer than April was.


and yes, it is a Tuesday, so that means
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep, tacos.  A prelude to Cinco de Mayo.  






So have a taco or two to talk about, and enjoy this sunny Tuesday start to the month of May.  The month that Schumi gets to write another trip report.  Wahoo for that.

Tea, so later homies.


----------



## Robo56

Charade get well soon.

Chuckers great to hear that buddy is thriving at the squirrel rescue center.

Agavegirl1 hope you are continuing to heal and your visit with the Neurosurgeon goes well.

Schumi always Nice to clean out the closets for sure. Your upcoming trip is getting close.

22 sleeps for me and the grandchildren. We are really looking forward to our trip to Universal.

Lynne the coffee is hot and good this morning thank you. Hope your tea is yummy.


----------



## pattyw

Good afternoon all!!

Mac- Welcome Home!
Schumi- -glad the construction is moving along with not too much of a mess!
Lynne- Nice temps here today too!! 70 Yay!!
Charade- sorry about those annoying phone calls! I have apps that block most telemarketers but some get through anyway! Hope your all better soon!

Eating lunch at my desk- microwave mac &cheese (how boring!) But 2 more days until Orlando


----------



## macraven

_Now is that two more sleeps or one more wake up before you leave 

No one sleeps much the night before you leave for Orlando 


I’m out running errands 
Still have to hit the grocery store or it will be Taco Bell for the second night_


----------



## Squirlz

Our home for the week.  Yeah, we didn't drive a MINI.  The Cadillac is more comfortable and everyone loves it.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> Mac- Welcome Home!
> Schumi- -glad the construction is moving along with not too much of a mess!
> Lynne- Nice temps here today too!! 70 Yay!!
> Charade- sorry about those annoying phone calls! I have apps that block most telemarketers but some get through anyway! Hope your all better soon!
> 
> Eating lunch at my desk- microwave mac &cheese (how boring!) But 2 more days until Orlando



Mac n cheese sounds lush!! Although never had a microwave mac n cheese??? 

Work in those rooms are moving along nicely thanks.........and no mess!!



macraven said:


> _Now is that two more sleeps or one more wake up before you leave
> 
> No one sleeps much the night before you leave for Orlando
> 
> 
> I’m out running errands
> Still have to hit the grocery store or it will be Taco Bell for the second night_



Ain’t that the truth........never sleep well for weeks before never mind the night before......lol........



Squirlz said:


> View attachment 320077 Our home for the week.  Yeah, we didn't drive a MINI.  The Cadillac is more comfortable and everyone loves it.



Looks beautiful squirlz.........have fun!!!



Very happy with the work being done in those rooms........and no mess!! I expected a load of dust and stuff around.....but so far nothing. Most of the utility room is done, all cabinets, wood, upstanding unit in place of tiles behind the sink is in place........just need to wait for decorators and flooring people and we’re done.....laundry room is less work........just some new worktop and a couple of cabinets........will be done tomorrow!!  Expected maybe another day......but glad to hear it. 

Happy Tuesday.........


----------



## Charade67

Well, the verdict is an upper respiratory infection. I have medication now so hopefully I will be feeling better soon.



agavegirl1 said:


> Well Charade, if it's any consolation, I get collection calls for my stepson from 10 years ago still.


Wow. I know that is annoying. We used to get collection calls for a woman with the same name as my MIL.


schumigirl said:


> Charade....hope you are doing better today. It sucks being ill......and not being able to sleep doesn't help.....a good night`s sleep does help on occasion, but sounds like you need checked out properly..........


The sleep issues were my own fault. I shouldn’t have taken a 2 hour nap in the middle of the afternoon.


Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope the doctor finds out why you are still coughing, and can give you some help. I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. Yeah, they are not to call late, Charade. You can report them. Since our phone now says who it is, or the phone number, we rarely pick up with a name or number we don't recognize. I sometimes have to laugh, as the phone announcer doesn't always pronounce names that I can understand. I hope they stop calling you.


We usually don’t answer the phone if we don’t recognize the number, but since we both have ties to South Carolina we answered just in case.  I answered the last time just to tell them to take us off their call list.



Robo56 said:


> Charade get well soon


Thanks Robo.


pattyw said:


> Charade- sorry about those annoying phone calls! I have apps that block most telemarketers but some get through anyway! Hope your all better soon!


These calls came in on our landline. I would like to get rid of the landline, but dh wants to keep it. Most of the calls we get on that line are telemarketers.

I am trying to kill time until I have to get B from school. Then she has to rush to get ready for her dance pictures tonight. Maybe I will get a chance to watch another movie. I discovered that we own all 3 Iron Man movies, so last night I started to play catch up on all the Marvel movies I have missed.


----------



## Lynne G

Pump those antibiotics in ya Charade.  While I am sorry to hear you have that, at least you know, and can take medicine to remove that nasty infection.

Walk at lunch was almost too warm, and could not stop looking up.  The sky was a clear, dark blue, so pretty, and welcome.

Glad to hear your coffee is good Robo.  A wahoo for your May countdown too.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and yes, those microwave meals, we call zap a meal.  I take them to work when I don't feel like anything else.  Mac and cheese is god too, Patty.

And sweet, that Cadillac Squirlz, and cabin in the woods really nice too.  

Schumi, that is great that the updating of rooms is almost done.  I bet dinner will be lush tonight.  I'm not sure what I am serving.  Maybe burgers.  Have to remind little one to take the meat out of the freezer.  

Time for tea, and ice now, later homies.

Mac, did you take a picture of the happy cats when you came home?  Homies like pictures, ya know.  LOL


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Now is that two more sleeps or one more wake up before you leave



2 sleeps!!



Squirlz said:


> Our home for the week.



It looks very nice!!



schumigirl said:


> Mac n cheese sounds lush!! Although never had a microwave mac n cheese???



Yes- I make a homemade mac & cheese that is fairly lush but today a not-that-bad store bought microwave version.



Charade67 said:


> Well, the verdict is an upper respiratory infection. I have medication now so hopefully I will be feeling better soon.



Good news that you know what's wrong and are treating it!



Lynne G said:


> The sky was a clear, dark blue, so pretty, and welcome.



Beautiful blue skies here near 70!


----------



## macraven

_Charade, hope the medicine kicks in quickly and you start to feel better.
Glad you got checked out as infections tend to get worse without medication.

No idea of what to make for dinner.
Feel like I am still on vacation.....

Not back into the regular routine yet at home....
but, nice day and temps are perfect here_


----------



## Monykalyn

Good weather here-past few days have been very nice. Garden mostly weeded (still have 2 beds to do). chickens kinda helped-had the yellow cuddle chicken practically standing on my lap waiting for the worms to come up as I pulled up weeds. Other ones dug themselves nice dust baths.

Gorgeous prom Pictures Lynne! Hope she had fun!.
Yay-Mac home with her kitties. Were they good while you were gone?
charade-hope you feel better with the meds soon. I have a lingering cough at night still-unsure if maybe just allergies? But I've been sleeping in spare room so I don't keep DH awake all night. 
Patty-yay for almost Orlando!! My DD isn't likely coming home for long before we have to turn around and haul her to Florida-she is staying longer after finals next week as her good friend from South America will have to be out of dorms a couple days before her flight, so DD is going to let her stay with her in apartment and take her to airport. But that means 4 days at home before she has to pack back up. Are you guys planning any trips after your son comes home?
Schumi-the one room we have done work in is our laundry room lol-built a platform for my front loaders (I know not everyone likes front loaders but I haven't had any issues), plus shelves in the cubby by the closet. Still need a top/counter over the machines. Have cabinets up and walls painted.
Squirlz-sweet cabin. My FiL has a caddy similar (maybe same??) as yours. Drives very nice.

DS has his band concert tonight. Always so much fun to hear how far they've progressed-the band teacher records their very first session with the instruments and plays it at start so parents can appreciate the work the kids have put into it.


----------



## Monykalyn

And to anyone I missed-
Hope your drink of choice is strong enough to face the rest of the day


----------



## Lynne G

Burger and fries with some nuggets.  Yeah, did not feel like healthy dinner.  Did have pickles, lettuce and tomato to put on the burgers.  

Ah, nice night enfolding.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> My DD isn't likely coming home for long before we have to turn around and haul her to Florida


Hope you can get a few days of fun in the sun while you move her around!



Monykalyn said:


> Are you guys planning any trips after your son comes home?



His CP ends July 28 and we have to pack him up and get him home by mid August before his semester begins. So the only trips planned this year are to Florida! Not a bad thing though!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, did not feel like healthy dinner.



I stopped for tacos on the way home! Healthy no- tasty-yes!




This is one of our kitties- her name is Jill and she just turned 20!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, she is a sweet kitty. I hope you get to enjoy her for many more years.  Love her face and long whiskers.


----------



## agavegirl1

Made Taco salad tonight for dinner.  I am getting addicted to Queso sauce which is not good for the waistline. 

Patty, wish I was closer to my Orlando trip...the anticipation is already killing me.

Charade...take you medicine and get better.  I stupidly ignored a URI and ended up with pneumonia, twice.  Thought I "didn't have time" to go in to the doctor.

Do post pics of the remodel Schumi.  I am terribly addicted addicted to HGTV

Squirlz, it is so "green" there.  I am sick of brown and beige right now.

60s today in the northland.  Started off a bit gloomy but the sun finally came out.  Resisting temptation to turn on the AC.  We are well insulated and the house gets so warm when the sun shines.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........front loaders are what most people have over here........top loaders are very rare......I don’t know anyone over here who has one........so I like front loaders.......never thought about anyone not liking them.......yep, getting there with rooms.........hope your DS band concert went well.......yes, lovely to see improvements.......

Agave........your trip will come around before you know it..........hope you’re doing ok, you’ve had a tough time recently.........oh no pictures of our home from me........I’m one of those that won’t post a million pictures of their home online........where we used to live someone I know vaguely who lived her life on Facebook and online suddenly. stopped when she was burgled after posting pictures of her whole house on Facebook........cops told her it was never a good idea to do that.........so I never have........maybe I’m just dull.......lol........

Our house is the same, good cavity wall insulation and loft insulation......our house is warm and the back of our house downstairs is all glass along one half of the back so when it’s sunny.......it’s even more gorgeous........but A/C isn’t a thing for homes in the U.K........we just don’t get that kind of heat that needs it.......maybe 4 weeks a year if we’re lucky.........lol.......

Patty......woohoo for your trip..........it’s almost here!!!


Hope Janet and her lovely husband are having a blast on their trip!! Wish I was there with them..........



So, we have high winds and rain again........although it’s just after 7 and think rain has stopped........and we have been promised a gorgeous weekend........and it’s a 3 day weekend for those that still work.........Bank Holiday on Monday so DS has an extra day off too...........hope it is nice.........I’m so ready for some sunshine.......

Workmen due in an hour or so, and hopefully done by lunch..........then we’re out.........

Dinner for me tonight is out with friend........no cooking..........

Have a great Wednesday............

 To anyone who needs one today.........you know who you are...........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, our Wednesday Weather report:  87 today.  Wow!  A no jacket on today.  Wow!  The weather people are saying record breaking high tomorrow.  91 expected.  Yes, please.  The glorious sun is already up high on the horizon, blazing all in a sunny pale yellow light.  

Hope the workmen are done now, Schumi.  Enjoy your dinner out with your friend.  And I hope your weather improves.

Trip countdowns  - wahoo to all those having one this month.  The days will go quickly, you'll see.

With that,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




. Yes it is, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the weather is wonderful, and I can almost see Friday.  Yes, homies, for those keeping a Monday through Friday schedule, Wednesday is the middle of the work week, and get over this hump of a day, two more days more, and the week-end!  For those homies who need to know the day (hey Keisha, even on vacation) it's Wednesday, see the camel is here,

I need tea, so


----------



## macraven

Believe pattyw and Schumi go on trips soon 

Have a great day homies!


----------



## pattyw

agavegirl1 said:


> wish I was closer to my Orlando trip...the anticipation is already killing me.



Time will pass quickly!! When is your trip?



macraven said:


> Believe pattyw and Schumi go on trips soon



One more sleep!! So sad will miss Schumi by a few days!! 

Planning on hitting up HRH for lunch at The Kitchen on Friday and then Voodoo donuts for dessert!! I went to their website and they have pictures of all the donuts.  Some are a little "mature" in theme!! I'll only post pictures of the G-rated donuts we get!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Time will pass quickly!! When is your trip?
> 
> 
> 
> One more sleep!! So sad will miss Schumi by a few days!!
> 
> Planning on hitting up HRH for lunch at The Kitchen on Friday and then Voodoo donuts for dessert!! I went to their website and they have pictures of all the donuts.  Some are a little "mature" in theme!! I'll only post pictures of the G-rated donuts we get!



I know, I’m missing a couple of folks by just one or two days this trip!! 

We were unlucky on two previous visits missing Janet.......and on other trips we’ve either been very lucky at meets or  really unlucky..........always nice to catch up with friends........and new friends too!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw, so you fly out tomorrow?
Safe travels and come back home with a tan


Your co workers will be as green as Kermit!_


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, safe travels.  Oh, and since I had to look online at VooDoo, oh my.  I'd say at least one is x rated, one, though my kids probably know what that is, yep, mature only, and one, almost surprised a community did not like.  Either way, homies like all food porn that's PG.  

Sigh, y'all are all making me rethink a taking a spring trip one of these years.

Walk at lunch made me sweaty.  Ain't ready for this heat.  Winter jacket on yesterday.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, safe travels.  Oh, and since I had to look online at VooDoo, oh my.  I'd say at least one is x rated, one, though my kids probably know what that is, yep, mature only, and one, almost surprised a community did not like.  Either way, homies like all food porn that's PG.
> 
> Sigh, y'all are all making me rethink a taking a spring trip one of these years.
> 
> Walk at lunch made me sweaty.  Ain't ready for this heat.  Winter jacket on yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 320205



Yep- I was a little startled when I saw a couple of those donuts.  One DH had to explain to me!!  

Lynne- Sounds like your weather is as good as Orlando! 87 and sweaty? Nice!


----------



## schumigirl

I thought they had omitted the ruder ones from Voodoo Citywalk menu??? There was certainly at least one missing from the list we saw.........

Patty......have a safe journey and a fabulous time when you’re there..........please leave me some sunshine 


Our weather is improving!!! We have to get into the 70sF over the weekend.........woohoo.........bbq food time hopefully......

Had nice dinner out with my friend tonight.........we went to a fish restaurant and it was lovely......I had Tilapia and she had salmon........nice! 

Now, as I was driving so no alcohol, I’m having a nice glass of red..........and couple of episodes of Person of Interest........while Tom plays with new camera .........haven’t had a look in yet with it.......

Time for wine........


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> And to anyone I missed-
> Hope your drink of choice is strong enough to face the rest of the day




_I've been up since 6 am so coffee has been my drink all day long....
I'll be too wired to sleep tonight but I have made it through the day so far.._


----------



## macraven

_Looks like Schumi and I posted at the same time.

But.....she won_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I've been up since 6 am so coffee has been my drink all day long....
> I'll be too wired to sleep tonight but I have made it through the day so far.._



I win??? ........lol........a bit like our emails earlier........ criss cross........

Have a little Jack or Crown Royal...........join me in a tipple..........although it is a little early for you over there though....although it’s 5 o clock somewhere...........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I thought they had omitted the ruder ones from Voodoo Citywalk menu??? There was certainly at least one missing from the list we saw.........



Oh that's probably good!  I went to the Voodoo website and looked there- it wasn't location specific. Yeah- there's two that are....  I'm taking my 85 year old mom there after lunch and she doesn't see well.  I could just picture her pointing to one of "those" donuts without really knowing!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Oh that's probably good!  I went to the Voodoo website and looked there- it wasn't location specific. Yeah- there's two that are....  I'm taking my 85 year old mom there after lunch and she doesn't see well.  I could just picture her pointing to one of "those" donuts without really knowing!



Lol.........

My 83 year old mother has come out with a few corkers in her time.......especially now.......she’s still as sharp as a pin (thankfully) but has realllllllly lost her filter.......and just says the first thing that enters her mind........funny at times, but others........I want to just hide!!! She’s a tiny little thing too, but makes an impression!! She’s adorable though........hope your mum loves the doughnuts..........


----------



## tink1957

Hello everyone 

Sorry I've been mia lately...working 7 days in a row so not much time to post.  I finally have 2 days off so I can catch up

I slept 12 hours last night so I'm well rested today but it put me behind on my house and yard work...not enough hours in the day.

I did find time to see the new Avengers movie with the kids on Monday after work...I really enjoyed it but I hope the ending gets reversed in the next movie.

Hope Janet is having fun in the Caribbean...wish we all were there... a san cruise sounds awesome

Patty...have a great trip and drink a butterbeer or an it's 5 o'clock somewhere for us homies stuck at home

Have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_Tink, its good to have a few days off after doing 7 days straight at work!

Enjoy your time relaxing.

Have you done cruises before?
I haven't but have read some of the cruise threads on the boards.

I'm more of a park type of person than cruises I guess._


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy a couple of days off Vicki.........I’m sure you deserve it........grab a cocktail and join mac and I with a tipple............

Mac..........Janet is always trying to talk me into a cruise..........well, I did ask her opinion as I know her and her mister enjoy them so much.......Tom fancies one.......I don’t.......I saw The Poseidon Adventure .........Shelley Winters one not the awful remake.........scared the living doodah out of me.........

I don’t like water. Much. 

Almost bedtime here............2 glasses of wine gone........


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink, its good to have a few days off after doing 7 days straight at work!
> 
> Enjoy your time relaxing.
> 
> Have you done cruises before?
> I haven't but have read some of the cruise threads on the boards.
> 
> I'm more of a park type of person than cruises I guess._


No, never did a cruise before but have been considering it and doing research for years.  I can take a 7 night cruise for 3 people for the same price as a 4 night WDW trip with free dining since they have upped the minimum requirements   I do need to get passports for myself and Trey so that would raise the price but I like the idea of an all inclusive trip where you're in a different place each day.

Carole, you sound like Danielle as she doesn't like water either...might have a hard time getting her on the boat but the free food might help


----------



## Monykalyn

Well had a reply all typed out, then stopped to get munchies and wine and timed out!
Summer weather now, humidity and all-storms tonight. Jim Cantore in Oklahoma-we aren't supposed to be that bad though. Broke down and turned on A/C so we can sleep tonight though. Lovely breeze on deck...
hummus and veggie, and wine on deck for me. boy out with me eating sushi and spinach artichoke dip. Cleaning out fridge.

Yeah I think the more mature donuts are not at city walk, Dh had to have the c&b one while we were in Portland. Enough doughnut for days. 

And we finally officially put deposit down on our cruise in October-balcony cabin! Have multiple travel folders going with paper work to attempt to keep stuff straight LOL.
And DH went through his CC rewards today-and discovered some from an account he doesn't use anymore that will expire in July-good for gas on drive to Florida though!


----------



## Lynne G

Made beef tacos.  Asked older one to take a pound bag of meat out of the freezer and put in sink to defrost, as he had no class today.  Came home, he had took 2 bags out, the one having two pounds, and left on countertop.  Found mostly defrosted three pounds of meat and a very wet countertop.  Sigh, clean that up, then good thing I have a huge fry pan.  DH will be happy there is leftovers.  

So warm, kids want AC on.  Nope, not yet.   

Watching X men.  Odd but interesting as well.  Did not know we had the DVD.  

Time for more tea.  

I liked cruising, but cost has kept us off for a couple of years.  Kids keep asking, as they enjoyed our cruses we did go on.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’ve got to stop waiting so late to do my posting. I should be sleeping right now, but dh is at a concert and I know I will wake up when he gets home.

Work has taken and interesting turn.  There are 4 therapists in my office (we are not a group practice, just independents who share office space). Two work full time and the other 2 are part time. A couple of months ago one of the full times announced that her husband is taking a new job in Tennessee. He starts on June 1 and she is supposed to join him there after she sells the house. Then one of the part timers (who also works full time at a local university) mentioned that he is considering doing only one job. We suspect he will keep the full time job with the school and give up his private clients. Now the other part timer (she works full time at the state mental health agency) says she was offered a job at a counseling center in a city about 4 hous away. I have no idea what is going to happen, but I really hope that I am not out of a job soon.

I am so envious of all of you that have trips coming up. I would love to go somewhere - anywhere right now. I thought about planing a short trip the last day of school since B doesn’t have to be there, but then remembered that she has to be in town the next day for graduation. The 9th 10th, and 11th grade band students are required to play at graduation. 

Y’all are making me really want donuts. 

Cruises - I’ve never done one either with the exception of day cruises that only lasted a few hours. I’m not a fan of water either. When we went to Alaska so many people asked me if we were going to cruise. Nope, never been interested in taking a cruise. 

I hear dh coming in. Now I can go to sleep without the risk of being woken up later. Good night.


----------



## macraven

_Good night homies _


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, if you are out of a job, something else will come along.......maybe a new opportunity........

I want a doughnut! 

MonyK.....wine on a deck sounds lovely!!! And sushi is good too........we don’t have really good sushi places over where we live.......go into London yes, there are a few places........but generally we wait till we are in The States......tried making my own once.........er, wasn’t something I was very good at........I can’t roll rice apparently.........



Thursday..........and the sun is finally shining as it should be.......beautiful day, lovely weekend weather ahead and no rain forecast for the next week........not bad at all!! 

Ordered flooring this morning for both rooms......won’t be fitted till we get back now.......

Early lunch, grocery shopping and then not much else.......

7 sleeps till overnight at airport........not that I’m counting of course.......

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

and it's a Thursday, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as it's going to be a record breaking 91 today.  Oh yes, that yellow start to a warm morning is so welcome.  Our winter like April is long forgotten, and happy summer like weather comes more often now. 

Yahoo for Schumi's countdown to be only a week now.  Sounds like today is a lovely day of not doing much.  Hope your early lunch was good.   I hope you have a great day too.

Mac, Tink, Robo, and Charade, hope you are enjoying a smooth cup of coffee this morning.  

Patty, safe travels and pictures.  Hope you have great weather as well. 

Last night, DH came home earlier than he usually does.  I was in bed shortly before he came home.  He left this morning, and I must have laid back down, as I don't remember him leaving.  Oops.  But, still on my schedule.

Charade, that is scary.  I hope all goes well with the job.  

With that I need tea.  Thirsty Thursday is here, so drink up, with this heat, lots of water.  That includes it flavored with grapes, tea leaves, and coffee beans.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Having my coffee in my HHN mug this morning. Hope they drop some more house information soon.

Lynne hope your tea is yummy this morning.

It’s raining and storming and blowing pretty hard now. The ground is pretty dry so we need the rain for sure.

The temps yesterday reached 84. I think the cool weather is gone for good.

I have a call out to Doc at IU. Have some questions about the stents removal. Leave for vacation with grandchildren 9 days after removal. Don’t want to be in Orlando if there is possibility of complications. Trying to be proactive.

Grandson is so excited about upcoming trip. We went out and shopped some clothes for him last week for vacation.

Charade hope the meds clear up your respiratory infection quickly.

Tink enjoy your two days off. Kick back and have a cocktail.

Have a great trip pattyw.

I had to go and look online at the Voodoo donuts and I saw the questionable designs. Probably won’t sell those at Universal.

Monykalyn enjoy your gardening.

Agavegirl1 hope the back is continuing to improve.

Schumi you will be in the Orlando sunshine before you know it 

Mac hope you and hubby had a great trip.

Squirlz beautiful caddy. You and your wife enjoy your time at the Mini Cooper Rally. The cabin looks very nice.

Hubby and I went and looked at vehicles last weekend and the Cadillac model I have now the SRX in no longer being made. The vehicle they have in its place is the XT5. I have driven the XT5 on a couple of occasions while my SRX was being serviced and there are some exterior changes and some interior changes, but it is still is comfy.

When I came home from the store Tuesday hubby surprised me and said he ordered my new XT5. What a surprise. We were talking about getting a new one in July or August. He is such a sweet guy.

My older sister is coming through on her way back from her home in Orlando to Minnesota. Little sis is off work this weekend so will get to hang out with sisters this weekend. It’s not often that we can get everyone in the same place.
Looking forward to visit.

I have lunch out today with friend I used to work with. She is so fun. She’s is really good at finding new fun places to eat at.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_coffee time....._




_Morning homies...!_


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so glad to see you are doing well.  Nice to catch up with a friend over lunch.  I hope stent removal is quick and no issues once removed.  

Hey Mac!  Coffee time is just in time.  Enjoy your morning, and hope all is well with you too.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Robo good to hear from you and glad you're back in the swing of things...sounds like a lovely day and congrats on the new wheels.  Trey got a new car this week too as the dealer called and offered him a great deal that lowered his interest considerably.  It's nice that I didn't have to cosign this time as he has excellent credit now.  It's really pretty dark blue and sparkly.

Good morning mac, Carole and Lynne.  I'm going to enjoy my second cup of coffee before tackling the pile of laundry 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

_Tink, you still off work today?
Isn't it nice to have two days in a row where your time is your own....


That is good news on Trey.
Better car and lower interest rates and .... a more dependable car.

Is he still doing the weekend job of pizza delivery?


Hope all the homies are doing fine._


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats to Trey on the new wheels!!! It’s fabulous seeing them get new cars.........hope you’re still enjoying some nice weather and still off!!!

Hey Mac..........



It’s gone dull.........and grey! 

No rain forecast so that’s something.........but, had quite a nice day all the same.........

Home made pizza for dinner tonight......kinda healthy.......well, healthier than takeout! Looks rather nice.........and I made a lemon and mango cheesecake for dessert......maybe not so healthy........ying and yang........

Hope your Thursday is a good one......


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink, you still off work today?
> Isn't it nice to have two days in a row where your time is your own....
> 
> 
> That is good news on Trey.
> Better car and lower interest rates and .... a more dependable car.
> 
> Is he still doing the weekend job of pizza delivery?
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine._


Yes, I'm still off...taking a break from cleaning off the deck.

Trey is still working a few days at the pizza place in addition to his full time job.  His car was less than 2 years old but refinancing made more sense.

Right now I'm enjoying watching the Braves whip the Mets


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> ey got a new car this week too as the dealer called and offered him a great deal that lowered his interest considerably. It's nice that I didn't have to cosign this time as he has excellent credit now. It's really pretty dark blue and sparkly.



Tink Congratulations to Trey on his new car. It’s always so nice to see young ones do well in their lives for sure.

Enjoy your ball game.


----------



## Lynne G

He is a keeper Robo, car sounds lovely.  

Congratulations to Tink’s Trey, sounds like a good deal with a newer car.

Little one is trying on clothes.  Lady going past her in the dressing room remarked, to be young. Yes indeed.

And little one had her check up, officially I am the shorted in our home.     
Sigh, hand me down shoes are always a nice bonus.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I’m waiting for B at a music lesson, so it seemed like a good time to post.

Last night the school had sort of an open house for students who will be taking AP or dual enrollment classes next year. B got to meet her English teacher. She is the same teacher who sponsors the Harry Potter club, so B already knows her. I’m glad she’s getting a teacher she knows and likes.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, if you are out of a job, something else will come along.......maybe a new opportunity........


 Hopefully it won’t come to that. I really hate job hunting. I really just lucked out with this current job.



Lynne G said:


> Mac, Tink, Robo, and Charade, hope you are enjoying a smooth cup of coffee this morning


 No coffee for me. I only drink it when I am really cold and there’s are no other hot drinks available. I will usually take a little coffee with my cream and sugar.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, that is scary. I hope all goes well with the job.


Thanks Lynne.



Robo56 said:


> Charade hope the meds clear up your respiratory infection quickly.


Thanks Robo.



Robo56 said:


> When I came home from the store Tuesday hubby surprised me and said he ordered my new XT5.


Congrats on the new car.



tink1957 said:


> I'm going to enjoy my second cup of coffee before tackling the pile of laundry





schumigirl said:


> and I made a lemon and mango cheesecake for dessert.....





tink1957 said:


> Right now I'm enjoying watching the Braves whip the Mets





Lynne G said:


> And little one had her check up, officially I am the shorted in our home.
> Sigh, hand me down shoes are always a nice bonus.


----------



## Charade67

Arrrrgh!!!!! My phone kept refreshing and then it froze. I was able to post but not type anymore responses.

Tink - Tomorrow is going to be my laundry day. All the hampers are overflowing.
I grew up near Atlanta and am a lifelong Braves fan.

Schumi - The lemon mango cheesecake sounds wonderful.

Lynne - I am also the shortest in the family. No shoe sharing here. B’s feet are 2 sizes larger than mine. I also have wide feet.

Okay. I’m giving up now. This page keeps reloading and I’m afraid I will lose my post again.


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> Arrrrgh!!!!! My phone kept refreshing and then it froze. I was able to post but not type anymore responses.



I noticed it on my iPad this morning.

It seems as though the problem might be with the adds that are at the bottom of the page and in the middle. It is happening with the phones and IPads. We had this problem awhile ago. Once those adds were removed the issue
stopped.

It's not an issue with the desktop.


----------



## macraven

It’s been happening to me 2 all day

I get error on website and it reloads 

Lost most of my posts I have done 
Quite rewriting them today

Charade, I know how aggravating that is to lose your postings right when you click on the post button

Happening on my phone and computer

So guess I’m in the club with the other homies today


----------



## Charade67

I forgot that I was going to tell Robo my stent story. I had my stent removed at the urologist’s office. A few weeks later I was at work and had to call one of our clients to get some information. This was a client that I have never met in person. She sees one of our night therapists. Somehow her place of employment came up in conversation. I mentioned that I had been there recently. We eventually figured out that she was the nurse that removed my sent. She has since left that practice, so I may never run into her again.


----------



## agavegirl1

I had a similar problem with my phone today at the clinic...freezing and weirdness.  Glad I wasn't alone.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> I had a similar problem with my phone today at the clinic...freezing and weirdness.  Glad I wasn't alone.



_welcome to the club of freezing and weirdness....._


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, I’ll join that club too........

Couldn’t post a picture yesterday as it just kept refreshing when I pressed post.......I have no patience, so gave up. Hope these glitches are sorted........


I ate far too much of the cheesecake .........but, it wasn’t a huge cheesecake.......certainly not Cheesecake Factory sizes.......did promise to make Kyle a flourless chocolate cake before I leave next week.......it’s the one thing I bake that always turns out perfect.......and I don’t even eat it.......

It’s Friday!!!

This morning going looking at tee shirts for DH. And a few little finishing touches for utility room.......then lunch is out today with friends and I have a physio appointment this afternoon........hoping she’ll say it’s my last appointment this time........

Then another quiet weekend I think.........

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

that's right, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as this little guy says:    and a dog, he he  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


I think somebody thought having the inside temp warmer than the outside 70 temp would make this start to Friday enjoyable.  Ewwww.

And little one said last night, today felt like a Friday.  Nope, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Thank goodness.  It felt like a long week for some reason.  Maybe the heat got to us?  LOL

With that, sending good wishes to those homies that need it, and party on.  Drink up, it's Friday y'all.

Tea time, need to get some ice first.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, sent you an email this morning.......just checked my phone and it’s showing as not sent??? Did you get it.....

Can’t send any emails right now even from my phone.......

Off out, back later........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today I have a super exciting day of laundry. I’m also going to finally swap out my summer and winter clothes. I think the warm weather is finally here to stay.

I guess it’s good to know that I am not the only one having problems posting. I was afraid the problem was with my phone, and I’m not ready to get a new one yet. 

Time to take the kid to school and then stop by Walmart to get cat litter.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all! Yesterday was travel day so very busy!! Arrived in Orlando last night- it's a beautiful, sunny, 68 now- going to 88!! Will report back later about out visit to HRH for lunch and Voodoo donuts.

While our travel day was smooth, older DS- not so much. He and his fiancee were on a cruise and were flying back to Buffalo last night.  Their plane kept getting delayed- they ended up in BWI rather than Buffalo because they couldn't land in the fog.  They almost diverted to Pittsburgh, but ended up in Baltimore. They stayed at the airport until 7am when they had another plane for them into Buffalo. I'm waiting to hear from them - they should be home any time now. Air travel is interesting at times!!


----------



## macraven

Pattyw, what a way to finish a vacation cruise....
The most unlikely flight I have read so far

Maybe they will be comped free round trip flights as compensation


----------



## macraven

Charade when I lived up North, I had summer and winter clothes in the closet year round
Just to be on the safe side as weather was un predictable


Schumi I guess the email you sent me went into the black hole
Never got it

Again. I thank all the homies for what day it really is

I woke up looking at my Saturday to do list


----------



## pattyw

Mac- They say due to weather they get nothing! But it seems two flights landed around the same time they were due in and two (his and another from BWI) were cancelled.  So, I told him to send off an e-mail to Southwest. Certainly don't want to land in bad weather, but he actually had a layover in Orlando from Ft Lauderdale.  Too bad they couldn't cancel him in Orlando- we're all here!! 

Just got the word he's home! Yay!!

That's right- May the 4th be with all of you!


----------



## macraven

I forget the weather clause with the airlines
You are correct, no compensation for weather delays

But good news he is now home

Have a blast in Orlando pattyw !
Come back hone with a tan


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Friday and May the Fourth be with you!  I think I will make hubby watch The Last Jedi tonight.  We haven't seen it yet and I have it on Blue Ray.  (I know, I know but it was tax season). 

Have fun Patty!

Charade, I am doing laundry as well.  Funsies...  That Yoda meme is awesome BTW.

Schumi, I love flourless chocolate cake.  So decadent.  

Well, it sounds like the washer is done....oh joy...


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, yeah, weather can really mess with plans sometimes.  Glad to hear he made it back home, and they got a flight the next morning.  The time I got delayed, yep, 2 nights we had to make our own paid plans, and back to the airport too.  Luckily, we got the first flight, an evening flight out from a different airport too, two days after our morning flight. Stupid blizzard.  And a big yay, you made it down and enjoying some lovely Florida weather.  90 for us before the cold wind says not done yet, as high on Sunday is 67.  

Sigh, not changing the whole closet over quite yet.  We've had some very hot Memorial Day's and some rainy, and not very warm ones too.  I think little one is right, we have two seasons, hot and cold.  So overcast right now, seems like rain.  Got muggy too.  Thanks for mixing cold and warm air Mother Nature.  Rainy weekend in store.  Eh, that's fine.  Jacket, pants, and an umbrella to watch the soccer game.  Unless it is hard rain, or lightning in the area, game usually not cancelled.  Hence a bag with clothes and towel will be in the car.  Two more tournaments and maybe a beach one, and then we are done.  I love the summer, nights are family time.  

Hey, I see SW is going to Hawaii next year.  Hmmm, Christmas in Hawaii, with a stop in SD, yeah, I want to see prices and this may happen, though not next year for me.  May be a couples trip, when kids are both in college.  Eh, for now, a back of the mind thought.  But, hey I am always happy when there is competition in airfares.  

What for lunch, yeah, breakfast was an ice cream bar that was almost neon pink.  Said to be strawberry, but even the fake flavor barely tasted like that fruit.  But it was refreshing.  And somebody must have been told we were too hot, now I need a jacket for inside.

Hey, Charade and Aagavegirl, wash for me is a week-end chore.  Hope it goes fast, so you can enjoy the rest of the day.

Schumi, hope you are having a nice day.  Flourless cake is lush, and so nice of you to make it for Kyle before jetting off.  And that means, your countdown is almost at 1.

Hello Mac, hope you are enjoying some coffee and glad to see you'll have a list to follow tomorrow.  It better contain some fiesta stuff.  Yep, tomorrow, we'll be making hand tacos and watching the horses race with comments on the hats.

Tea anyone?  No ice with it now.


----------



## macraven

_Where is Buckeev?_

_I know he returned from the vacation _


_Come on back homie and tell us you had the bestest trip ever!_


----------



## schumigirl

Agave......yes, decadent is the best way to describe it.........although I don’t like it, I have tried it and it’s almost chewy like.......makes Kyle happy anyway........glad to hear you like flourless too, so many don’t..........another one who has done laundry today........got it all out this morning on the line and it’s dried beautifully.........



Yes, where is buckeev!!! We miss him.........


We have gorgeous weather!!!! 70F outside.......which for us this time of year is good!! And getting warmer over weekend.........need to get the gas grill scrubbed up and back in use I think........

Had lovely lunch with friends.........didn’t have any wine as I had physio this afternoon, but having one soon........heck, it’s Friday and we’re in vacation mode now...........

6 more sleeps.........


----------



## schumigirl

Am I the only one who hates Star Wars????

I seem to be in the minority...........


----------



## Charade67

Just found 2 yellow jackets (I think) in my laundry room. One was mostly dead, but the other one was very much alive. I’m a bit phobic when it comes to flying, stinging insects.


----------



## Lynne G

- yeah, Buckeev and his beautiful wife, Squirlz on a road trip still?  Keisha, having fun (well, excused for that), House (being newer homies doesn't count), Chuckers (on a roller coaster doesn't count), TinyD (chasing the dog with your bag of chips doesn't count) and any other homies - hello!  What ya up to?  

Charade, I hate any bug or vermin in my house.  Yep, I have had bees in my laundry room too.  I just bought 2 big cans of wasp and bee spray.  One goes by the front door, one in my laundry room.  It's that time of year, bees go crazy with all the flowers blooming.  Little one pointed out our flowering cherry tree is in full bloom now, it must be Spring, as it had no flowers not that long ago.  

I don't think you are in the minority Schumi.  I can't say we are avid fans, but I do enjoy some of it.  Not eager to see SW land any time soon after it opens.  

With that, walk had the sun come out about half way, and ooh it was muggy.  Yes muggy, so had to walk some more for iced coffee.  Yep, need stronger than tea.  

Have a great one homies!  Friday is here! WAHOO!


----------



## Monykalyn

Talked the boss into 2 visits per month at my newest home-and it is a bit slow today. Ah well-they are trying out their brand new BBQ grill to "see how it works" in anticipation of Nursing Home week-free Food for staff!

Older kid made a spontaneous trip home last night! Finals next week and she has nothing until mid morning Tuesday. She brought a car load home with her-living room looked a mess last night but very happy to have her home for bonus time. She will have less than a week between end of finals and us leaving with her for her Summer program. 
But 2 weeks from today we meet the other daughter in Florida-in her birthday! So excited to finally meet her-been texting all week finalizing meet up plans. She and her son and hubs will be joining us in Disney for a few days in June as well. Gonna be so fun and interesting with an almost 3 year old around on his first trip.


Charade67 said:


> Last night the school had sort of an open house for students who will be taking AP or dual enrollment classes next year. B got to meet her English teacher. She is the same teacher who sponsors the Harry Potter club, so B already knows her. I’m glad she’s getting a teacher she knows and likes.


My middle adores her English teacher-she really enjoyed the student teacher as well-spent a few hours making origami penguin herd for him (for last day) as apparently he loves penguins.



Charade67 said:


> Lynne - I am also the shortest in the family


I am not yet the shortest but I will be in a year or two. But I wear same size shoe as oldest so yeah-show swap. Both girls also "borrow" shirts, dresses and sweaters from my closet.



Lynne G said:


> Hey, I see SW is going to Hawaii next year. Hmmm, Christmas in Hawaii, with a stop in SD, yeah, I want to see prices and this may happen, though not next year for me. May be a couples trip, when kids are both in college. Eh, for now, a back of the mind thought. But, hey I am always happy when there is competition in airfares.


Disney Visa was offering 30% off Aulani stays plus resort credit for stays this summer and fall. I am betting that with SW:GE opening in Land and World next year that Aulani will offer those discounts (or better) next year too, and if SW can do some cheaper flights...hmmm. If not for the cruise in October we would be booking Hawaii. The prices were surprising reasonable I thought (certainly no more and in many cases-cheaper-than deluxe stay at Disneyworld)

MMM can smell the BBQ-Lunch time!
May the 4th be with you!


----------



## Charade67

I called our pest control company. They were scheduled to come out for a routine inspection later this month. It's now been moved up to Tuesday. We used to get spiders in the laundry room until we hired the pest control service. 

My family loves Star Wars. I am looking forward to the SW land at Disney, but we will probably wait until at least a year after it opens to visit.

I am pretty sure I am in the minority here when it comes to horror. You will never find me visiting HHN at Universal.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, Oh, I am a weenie when it comes to horror, but it was fun to have the HHN VIP with Mac and gang.  It was a good thing Robo's sister was a good sport with me.

Was so hungry, now feel full. Large cup of iced coffee drank too fast, I guess. 

Yay!  MonyK.  Glad to hear of older one coming home, even with the mess, and free food and mouse visit.  Busy month for ya.

Mac, are youse around?  Hope the cats are behaving and Luna doing well after her surgery.


----------



## macraven

_No idea what you are talking about_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, did not Blue or Luna have surgery last week or so? Teeth issue. Maybe I'm getting old.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Harry Potter night ahead.........

Wine, chips and dips and olives with some prosciutto and Brie with crackers...........

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone up first..........


----------



## Charade67

Last load of laundry is in the wash. Yay!

I found some receipts laying on the floor and figured they something dh forgot to give me. I went to write them in the checkbook register (yeah, I still do that) and discovered they were from Bongos Cuban Cafe in Downtown Disney. The date was 12/27/15. No idea where  these receipts have been and why they materialized 2.5 years later. 

MonyK - I have been deleting those Disney Visa offers before even reading them. Too tempting. I should have a nice amount o Disney dollars saved up when we go to Disneyland next year. 

Dh is going to see The Avengers again tonight. I think he is going with some students. I don't know what B and I will do. Maybe I will see if we have any more of the Marvel movies I haven't seen. I just completed Iron Man 1-3.


----------



## macraven

_I’m more into talking about weather and hhn now

‘‘Tis the season to get the scoops and leaks about what’s gonna happen come mid September 
_


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I called our pest control company. They were scheduled to come out for a routine inspection later this month. It's now been moved up to Tuesday. We used to get spiders in the laundry room until we hired the pest control service.
> 
> My family loves Star Wars. I am looking forward to the SW land at Disney, but we will probably wait until at least a year after it opens to visit.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am in the minority here when it comes to horror. You will never find me visiting HHN at Universal.



Huge horror fans here and of course HHN is the best!!

Mac, Janet and our mate Metro West have been going forever, always think of them as the best HHN aficionados ........I’ve only been going since 2007, but fell in love with the whole event on our first visit........hooked!!!! 

Can’t wait for this years event now............


----------



## macraven

_My first hhn was 1999_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _My first hhn was 1999_



They had some fabulous themes over the years we missed.......would love to have seen a few of them......

You definitely know your stuff!!



Ok, now I look like a real lush ..........Tom has opened 2 rather special bottles of wine.......and kinda like mini tasting sessions, we have some in different glasses........and he just took my picture holding both glasses deciding which one to have first........decisions.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, you don’t have to drive anywhere tonight so finish the bottles

And enjoy!

Let us know which one was best_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, you don’t have to drive anywhere tonight so finish the bottles
> 
> And enjoy!
> 
> Let us know which one was best_



Lol......both were gorgeous........and gone! 

One was an Australian Shiraz, and the other was a Californian Cabernet Sauvignon.........couldn’t pick between the two, so we liked them both.........plan to sleep late tomorrow......hopefully. 

Yep, no driving tonight or early tomorrow.........will go out at sometime tomorrow......bought Tom a load of clothes today and picked a Kyle up boxers, tees, shirts and shorts........opened one pack of boxers and one pair is the wrong size inside.......annoying. So, back to store to change them for proper pack........

Enjoyed the Potter movie..........

Almost bedtime though........sneaking in a Person of Interest episode before we do head up..........


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone! Just a picture perfect day here in Orlando!!

Had a great lunch at The Kitchen at HRH!


----------



## pattyw

And off to Voodoo donuts for dessert! Line was about 20 minutes to get into the store.


----------



## Monykalyn

yummo on the doughnuts!
Had chicken thawing-still frozen when I got home so that is pushed off til sunday. Pizza tonight-big kid wanted it and she offered to drive and pick it up so...Middle wanted lasagne so she got that-love Imo's Pizza. Empanada night tomorrow. Prob a margarita too 

Nice evening...


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> View attachment 320594 Hi everyone! Just a picture perfect day here in Orlando!!
> 
> Had a great lunch at The Kitchen at HRH!
> 
> View attachment 320590 View attachment 320593




_I do love food porn....._


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Had chicken thawing-still frozen when I got home so that is pushed off til sunday. Pizza tonight-big kid wanted it and she offered to drive and pick it up so...Middle wanted lasagne so she got that-love Imo's Pizza. Empanada night tomorrow. Prob a margarita too
> 
> Nice evening...


_All in my family love pizza...
Can never go wrong having it for dinner....


Why do I have this urge to order a pizza?
I just finished dinner and hungry again.


Nice weather day here.
86 for a high but a nice breeze most of the day.

But the evenings will become cool tonight




btw, does your chickies know what you are having for dinner Sunday...._


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the food porn pictures Patty.  All look lush, including the neat looking donuts.

Made cheese steak sandwiches with grilled peppers and onions.  Nothing left over, and used up the bag of rolls, toasting them first.  Water ice for dessert.

Pizza from a small chain is always a good meal to us.  Yep, little one fetched for me, after I ordered pay online.  They make good boneless wings too.  (Sorry to those pet chickens).

News night, so iPad is out.  Muggy and feels like rain is coming.  Good that yellow radar storm line to arrive around 2:30am.  I should sleep through it, but most likely will wake up, then fall back asleep.  Will turn off the alarm tonight.  Yay!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Why do I have this urge to order a pizza?
> I just finished dinner and hungry again.


Because it is Imo's-home of thin crust and Provel cheese-and always just as good cold. Ordered 2 xlarge, with only 3 of us eating it (DH got stuck running the poker game at the building his club does every other friday-has turned into a pretty good fundraiser for them) lots left over for snack and breakfast. 



Lynne G said:


> Will turn off the alarm tonight. Yay


Love nights where I know I can leave alarm off.

Watching The Force Awakens, but fading fast. Thinking I'm gonna get in bed with a book...



macraven said:


> btw, does your chickies know what you are having for dinner Sunday...


I always give them extra treats because I feel guilty. Spent $35 on a bucket of dried meal worms (aka chicken crack) for those spoiled monsters. 

Oldest kid took dog for a long walk this afternoon. Poor old dog is now so tired he is sound asleep on his bed. He usually fusses with it and pulls it out into middle of walkway (also blocks way into kitchen) but apparently he was too tired for that tonight. Had to check him to be sure he is still breathing lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Love those doughnuts Patty......can’t wait to have another! Glad you’re having fun........

Big pizza fans in this house too........MonyK......May make some margaritas tonight too......we have a whole load of tequila we brought back........shame not to use it..........

Pizza for DS tonight.........ones the store make up....you just tell them what you want on it.....he loves them! 

Not sure for us........maybe get the grill ready or leave it till tomorrow.......think tomorrow will be nicer again and will get some steaks and make chicken and shrimp kebabs.........haven’t had breakfast yet, so will decide later......

Looks a glorious day again.........couldn’t sleep so got up and had some tea........

But, sun is shining..........

Saturday Mac...........


----------



## Charade67

Up way too early for a Saturday. I decided to get up early to make B a nice breakfast. She is taking the SAT this morning. Of course the cat decided that I needed to wake up 30 minutes before the alarm. I now have a hashbrown casserole in the oven, and the cat has gone back to sleep.

Patty - The food looks so good and I still want a donut. 

Lynne - We are supposed to get some rain too. I think all weekend. I wish I didn’t have to set an alarm. I foolishly stayed up too late watching a movie.

I think I am going to go back to bed once I get B to the testing center.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Go back to bed Charade if you still feel like it once you get home..........

Shopping over.........got DS couple of pairs of jeans and cargo pants......few bits of groceries and now home for an afternoon in the garden........it`s glorious out here........

Heard from Janet and she is having a blast on her trip.........

Time to get drumsticks and thighs ready for Tom to grill them.......salad all made up and potato salad and bought some olive bread for lunch..........


----------



## Charade67

B has been wanting to dye the ends of her hair. Last night she finally asked me for help with it. I was a little cautious since I’ve  never done anything other than my own boring dark brown color. This is before:




And this is after:




It’s not the shade of purple she really wanted, but she seems happy with it.

I’m going to try to get some more sleep now.


----------



## macraven

_When I want to know what day it is, I check out the San first

No one dies April fool jokes on me here 
Lol_


----------



## pattyw

Good morning everyone!! Another glorious day here!!  Had bad weather at home- my sister lost power for a while but thankfully my house didn't!!

On our way to have breakfast with my niece and family at Trail's End.

With all the talk of pizza- I think that's what dinner should be!!

Charade- lovely hair on B

Schumi-  successful shopping trip! Enjoy the garden!  It's heating up well for you here in Orlando!!

Monyk- Empanadas- yumm!!! And margaritas!  Happy Cinco de Mayo!

Mac- more food porn to come!!

Lynne- My lunch yesterday was a Philly style steak sandwich- (picture above)- very tasty!


----------



## macraven

I think the cat ate the food picture 
(Can’t see it)

Enjoy your vacation pattyw!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, today is May 5 and is a Saturday.  Cool air has pushed its way here.  Beautiful sunrise, even if a jacket needed.

Hope B does well on her test Charade.  Her hair looks fine, seems lots of girls around here have colored hair.  Little one wants to donate hair, so chopping off next month.  I think that will be the third or forth time she has donated.  At least they relaxed the 12 inch minimum.

Patty and Keisha, hope you all are having a great vacation.

Must be warmer weather for Schumi as grilling out tonight.  Hope your dinner is tasty.

Good morning Mac.  Time for coffee if not already in your hand.

Time for tea, and since older one is getting frustrated with his game, errand time shall commence shortly.

Have a superb Saturday homies, take care and fiesta with horses ya’ll.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I think the cat ate the food picture
> (Can’t see it)
> 
> Enjoy your vacation pattyw!




Oh- I meant in the food picture yesterday from The Kitchen- sorry!

Thanks! Soaking up all the Vitamin D I can get!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gorgeous day here-Hubs off to get some dirt/compost for garden beds. After that is down will be off to get plants. 
Yeah-pizza for breakfast-well almost lunch anyway. Just went to get egg out of coop as cuddle chicken wouldn't stop her egg song until I did. She has such a funny voice-kinda croaky. They got meal worms for good job. May have to make egg salad or deviled eggs soon just to use some up. 

Think oldest dd will be in charge of empanada making. The kids were thinking of going to HS play today-middle's friend is lead and she really wants to go. Need to pick up some margarita mix or a whole bunch more limes...

Soooo glad to finally getting my garden planted!


----------



## Charade67

The test is over. Now we just wait for scores. After the test B and I went to Chick-fil-A for lunch. The boy she has a crush on was working, but they were so busy she didn’t get the chance to even say hi to him. Another boy that she knows from school was also working. He complimented her on her hair, so that made her feel good. 

Empanadas sound really good. We actually have a small empanada restaurant in town, and I think there is also an empanada food truck.

B donated a foot of hair several years ago, but hasn’t done it since. Right now she is very attached  to her long hair. I just hope she does’t become someone who feels like she will lose her identity if she cuts her hair. 

I am looking forward to more food porn too.


----------



## macraven

_Our weather is so good today but rain will come tonight.


My rose bushes all started blooming early last month and but now all my flowers are in full bloom.
I'd show you the pictures but haven't figured how to do it yet....

I was able to do it on my last computer but since I have the iPhone, usually just send pics in a text out.

Charade, I bet your daughter is glad to have all her tests done.
I'm sure she did great on her last one.

Me too!

I'm waiting for our homie on the spot __pattyw to post more food porn pics to us._

_Hope all the homies are relaxing and having a good weekend_


----------



## schumigirl

Your flowers are beautiful in your garden mac............we have more trees than flowers, but we do have a huge white rose bush that is ancient! Our gardener thinks it’s much older than him.......and he’s in his 50’s! Just happens to be my favourite flower too..........

Yes, loving the live food porn............we never post pictures live as we don’t upload our pictures till we get home......and as I don’t bring my phone so, can’t use that..........I am thinking of having an Instagram account though........but means bringing a phone and I’m not keen to do that...........will think on that........


This time next week we’ll be in Ocean Prime having my favourite cocktail in there......Berries and Bubbles.........

2nd and 3rd Potter movies tonight..........wine and snacks again.........although was hard to leave the garden.......we had been sitting under our gazebo enjoying the heat but with shade.........but, always enjoy watching certain movies before a trip..........

Time for a top up............


----------



## agavegirl1

Patty,  thanks for the food porn. 

Charade,  B has such lovely hair.  I think that was the perfect amount of purple.

Money, husband is doing yard cleanup.  Garden is a little further away for our agricultural zone.

Schumi... we were going to watch the Last Jedi last night with some Moscow Mules but left the movie at the city house.  We’ 100 miles away at the lake house.  Poor planning.

We were going to grill tonight but there is a 95% chance of rain.  We need it though.  Thinking of going out to eat.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Patty,  thanks for the food porn.
> 
> Charade,  B has such lovely hair.  I think that was the perfect amount of purple.
> 
> Money, husband is doing yard cleanup.  Garden is a little further away for our agricultural zone.
> 
> Schumi... we were going to watch the Last Jedi last night with some Moscow Mules but left the movie at the city house.  We’ 100 miles away at the lake house.  Poor planning.
> 
> We were going to grill tonight but there is a 95% chance of rain.  We need it though.  Thinking of going out to eat.



Oh dear........still......long as you have the Moscow mule ingredients or access to alcohol.....all is still good!!!  Being at a Lake House for the weekend sounds divine.........it certainly evokes a vision of beauty...........


Can’t wait till Tuesday..........legs waxing appointment along with hair and eyebrow appointment.........need to get rid of the grey roots, needs a good colour and cut.........blonde whether it be fake or not is still blonde...........but it needs a good cut.......longer hair needs to be kept tidy, so going a little shorter.........not too short as I have a very chubby face........doesn’t suit me being short.  But, nice to get all my holiday stuff sorted in one day.........dh has a haircut that day too.......

DS has taken a day off of work on Wednesday, so we’ll spend the day doing something nice together.......go out for lunch and maybe go karts or similar...........should be fun...........

On 3rd Potter movie.........well, almost done now.........bed by midnight...........


----------



## Lynne G

Why is it when I go shopping for shoes, little one gets two pair and a purse and I got nada.  Sigh.

Rain for us and now saying a rainy Sunday.  Oh well, was a nice enough day today.  

Any time I ask about a cute boy, I get a mom! look.  Sigh, to be young, yep.

Almost ready for Chinese food.  Later homies.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Sorry I have been MIA.  Even though I am still not back at work, I feel like I have a million things to do anyway.  Chris registering for kindergarten, Lucas start speech therapy because he is a little behind on his words, and Charlie being a 3 month old.  Not to mention pediatrician visits, dental check ups and now I have to have extensive dental work (another lovely side effect of multiple pregnancies).

Just booked a week in August in Orlando and am planning other weekend getaways.  I’m not one to stay home if you couldn’t tell.....

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all!


----------



## macraven

_Great you dropped in and updated us about the family and next trip

Hope you don’t melt in the August heat!

Have a fun vacation!_


----------



## Lynne G

Three kids creates work for sure Kfish.  So glad you have an August trip planned.

Why do the kids seem peppier than me?  Fading fast.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  After some serious consideration, consternation and contemplation that I am announcing my abdication from US/IOA for October 2018.

My Sports Medicine Doctor who has been working with me for over two years has met his match, ordered more tests and referred me to Neurosurgeon/Orthopic Surgeon who deals with complex spine cases with nerve involvement.

Surgery is required unless I want to live a crippled life.  But no “fun rides” for at least 12 months.  Not wanting to rent hotel rooms or pay the airfare to basically “sight see”,  we are canceling our long planned trp to Orlando.

Do seasonal passes expire.  I still have that voucher and if good for 2019 that would be great.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh Agavegirl- surgery? Hopefully will resolve issues , though means more invasive, and recovery time. Still- hoping it ends up worth it to get you out of pain and mobile and carefree! Have a friend who has such back problems the docs are always amazed she is active and mobile when they see her X-rays,  she's been tough surgeries as well, but also dealing with chiari malformation.

Kfish- kids are never ending for sure. Bet Charlie has changed a lot. And kindergarten? Remember those days - now have a college sophomore, has sophomore and one about to complete 6th grade. Swear years are going faster! Speech therapy can do awesome things too, almost had to do OT with youngest. Fine motor skills lagging and hand strength (+being a lefty) complicated things- home exercise was enough though.  I work with awesome speech therapists though, and used to do developmental follow up clinic for NICU babies- something I do miss from old job.

Empanadas came out great.  Fresh margaritas, too. Garden in and we are wiped out.

ETA- ignore chipped dishes. DH gas been after me for a few years to get new ones (if I can find stuff we like lol) dishes are from wedding 25 years ago


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  After some serious consideration, consternation and contemplation that I am announcing my abdication from US/IOA for October 2018.
> 
> My Sports Medicine Doctor who has been working with me for over two years has met his match, ordered more tests and referred me to Neurosurgeon/Orthopic Surgeon who deals with complex spine cases with nerve involvement.
> 
> Surgery is required unless I want to live a crippled life.  But no “fun rides” for at least 12 months.  Not wanting to rent hotel rooms or pay the airfare to basically “sight see”,  we are canceling our long planned trp to Orlando.
> 
> Do seasonal passes expire.  I still have that voucher and if good for 2019 that would be great.




_Sending you very gentle 's from all of us homies here...

I pray that the surgery goes fine and the recovery is smooth for youse.



I would call guest services or send them an email and ask them.

Since you bought the seasonal ap and have not used it, I would believe it will still be valid in 2019.


But to be positive in case there have been any changes, contact guest services 

Policy can always change so that is why I suggest you contact UO directly.



Year before last, I had a lot of the older 7 day 2 park ticket passes.
Also had some 5 day 2 park ticket passes.

They would not scan at the gate and was sent to Guest Services.
I have the ap but had my son with me and he was using one of the older passes that I bought back at least ten years ago.
I was told unused tickets never expire.

The passes coding was no longer in the system so had to do an exchange for them.

I was given a one day p2p ticket for each of the days on all those multi day passes.

So......unless policy has changed, you should be able to use your seasonal ap when you do go to the darkside.
_


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  After some serious consideration, consternation and contemplation that I am announcing my abdication from US/IOA for October 2018.
> 
> My Sports Medicine Doctor who has been working with me for over two years has met his match, ordered more tests and referred me to Neurosurgeon/Orthopic Surgeon who deals with complex spine cases with nerve involvement.
> 
> Surgery is required unless I want to live a crippled life.  But no “fun rides” for at least 12 months.  Not wanting to rent hotel rooms or pay the airfare to basically “sight see”,  we are canceling our long planned trp to Orlando.
> 
> Do seasonal passes expire.  I still have that voucher and if good for 2019 that would be great.



Oh bless you agave..........I feel for you. I’m sorry you are having to postpone the trip, probably for the best, but it still hurts to postpone. 

Best wishes for you......Kyle was 18 when he had back surgery ........neurosurgeon was fantastic with us and him as it was very unusual having someone so young needing that type of complicated surgery.......most stressful time ever! He did brilliantly and recovered in record time.....he had surgery end of August and started University end of September.........he was brand new after that! You wouldn’t believe how he hurt himself though.........having fun with friends.........he came off one of those Bucking Broncos........landed on fresh air with those big padded airbag things........what are the chances!! 

Sorry for babbling on about our situation, but, hoping you have the same type of recovery he did........sending you so many good wishes for your surgery when you do get it...........




Beautiful Sunday here..........been out shopping early with DS......he needed some new stuff and wanted to come with us this morning, was supposed to be going with a friend but she was slightly hungover I believe........lol........so we got the joy of clothes shopping on what seems to be the busiest shopping Sunday ever!!!! We arrived as stores opened and queues were long!!! So we took our time........got him sorted though......

Then, got some steaks and salad for dinner tonight.......Tom will grill them outside again tonight.........it’s too nice to be cooking and eating inside........sun is lovely and warm!!

So, lazy day ahead.......again.........


----------



## Charade67

Just woke up to the sound of thunder and pouring rain. I want to go back to bed, but can’t today. Each week we have people volunteer to bring food to our Bible study class on Sunday mornings, and it’s our turn this week. Sometimes I will bake something, but today it will be bagels from Panera.



pattyw said:


> Charade- lovely hair on B


 Thanks. I’m wondering how long the purple will last. 



macraven said:


> Charade, I bet your daughter is glad to have all her tests done.
> I'm sure she did great on her last one.


The only ones left now are final exams and she really only has 2 of those. Hopefully it won’t take too long for her to get the SAT scores. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Charade, B has such lovely hair. I think that was the perfect amount of purple.


Thank you. Would you believe that dh and I both have dark brown hair?



schumigirl said:


> Can’t wait till Tuesday..........legs waxing appointment along with hair and eyebrow appointment.........need to get rid of the grey roots, needs a good colour and cut.........blonde whether it be fake or not is still blonde...........but it needs a good cut.......longer hair needs to be kept tidy, so going a little shorter.........not too short as I have a very chubby face........doesn’t suit me being short. But, nice to get all my holiday stuff sorted in one day.........dh has a haircut that day too.......


Sometimes I think about getting a short haircut then chicken out becasue I’m afraid it won’t look good with my chubbby face. The shortest I’ve ever gone is shoulder length. When I was younger I kept it long like B’s hair. 



Lynne G said:


> Any time I ask about a cute boy, I get a mom! look. Sigh, to be young, yep.


 I get those looks too and the exasperated “Mom, he’s just a friend.” 



KStarfish82 said:


> Just booked a week in August in Orlando and am planning other weekend getaways. I’m not one to stay home if you couldn’t tell.....


 Hope you have a great vacation and the heat isn’t too bad.



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies! After some serious consideration, consternation and contemplation that I am announcing my abdication from US/IOA for October 2018.
> 
> My Sports Medicine Doctor who has been working with me for over two years has met his match, ordered more tests and referred me to Neurosurgeon/Orthopic Surgeon who deals with complex spine cases with nerve involvement.
> 
> Surgery is required unless I want to live a crippled life. But no “fun rides” for at least 12 months. Not wanting to rent hotel rooms or pay the airfare to basically “sight see”, we are canceling our long planned trp to Orlando.


So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery. 

The rain has stopped for now. I guess I should get up and start getting ready.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans homies 

 


Agavegirl1 thank you for sharing your health update with us. I know it was hard for you to cancel your trip, but focusing on your health and getting better is the right thing to do. Your homies are here for you. Lots of get well wishes for you.

 

 


Praying that after surgery and rehab you will be dancing again. We will dance with you


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, I hope all goes well with your surgery.  Back issues are always painful.  I will be praying and sending mummy dust the surgery gives you all the relief you need and are free to ride to your hear’s content.   I hope you can activate your pass in 2019.  

MonyK, yum.  We had Chinese and wow, older one had a spicy meal, my lips were on fire.  Yeah, it was not that hot.  Really?  He had stingy lips too.  Says he likes to clear out his sinuses.  Yeah, heavily medicate due to all the pollen.  Cars are yellow and greenish pollen covered.  Rain coming today will help with that.

Schumi, that would have been so scary when Kyle needed surgery.  I am happy he is fully recovered.  Shopping for us as need some bit and bobs, Mother’s Day is this weekend.

Robo, hope you have a lovely day, and are enjoying some coffee.  Cool enough here, I got coffee too.

Mac, hope you have a lovely day as well, and have a coffee cup in the had this morning.

With that, errands ran, so some shopping too.  Later homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Coffee on deck this am, lovely clear blue skies, warm. Big kid not going back to college until tomorrow, middle is having a friend over to do their French project-making cream puffs, and the boy has a soccer game today. Hubs trying to put his riding lawn mower back together-taking it to a friend who welds and hoping can weld deck back together. Otherwise vacation budget to take another hit ugh. Lawn equipment not that old, and cared for but seems to all have decided to quit this year. 

Grilled pineapple chicken, jasmine rice, and sugar snap peas on deck for dinner.


----------



## Squirlz

Finally back into the land of internet.  It was so spotty down in the Smokys.  We're in Florence KY after driving through torrential rain for the last half hour.  Pizza is on the way.  We had SO much fun with the friends we see once a year.  I got to put the Cadillac on a dyno.  It produced 470 HP and 455 ft/lbs of torque at the wheels.  I won.  We had beautiful weather all week.  Rained late last night for the first time.


----------



## Robo56

Monyk....the empanadas look yummy......Your dinner for this evening on the deck sounds delish...pineapple chicken.

Charade...B's hair is beautiful...the color on the ends is very pretty.

Squirlz......Glad to hear you and your wife had such a good time in the Smokey's.......not so much fun driving in pouring rain storm though.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you have a lovely day, and are enjoying some coffee. Cool enough here, I got coffee too.



Lynne hope you had a nice day too.....I have been using my HHN mug from last year. It holds a hefty serving of coffee......its cool to see the skeleton eyes turn red and the candles light up......can't tell how much I'am looking forward to HHN can you..LOL.......It was pretty and sunny here today after 2 days of clouds and rain.

Schumi grilled steaks sound yummy. Your countdown to Orlando is getting closer......Thinking of doing Ocean Prime with the grandbabies on vacation...... looking at your pictures of the meals you and your hubby have had there has me thinking that would be a very nice meal to surprise the grandbabies with.

Pattyw.....thanks for the food picks.....the Voodoo donuts looked good.

Hey! Kneester


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I tried to post yesterday but the dis wasn't letting me do it.  I had a nice reply for everyone and after a busy weekend in the garden center I'm too tired to remember what I was going to say.

Agavegirl, I'm so sorry you're delaying your trip and I hope you get back to your old self soon.  I've had back trouble for years and it's no fun.

Carole, Lynne, Robo, mac, monyk, Squirlz, kfish and Charade...hope you all had a great Sunday and I could go for some of that pineapple chicken please 

Time to watch ftwd... catch you later.


----------



## macraven

_Tink, I’m watching the show now and reading the dis during commercials 

Had to catch up on last weeks show as missed the beginning of it _


----------



## macraven

To all the homies tonight


----------



## Monykalyn

Chicken was yummy. Cream puffs for desert-her cream puffs were better than some bakeries I've had. This was the experimental batch. Her project partner is going to make another batch of puffs, and middle will make more filling later this week when they have to bring in the food.
Soccer game was...not good. DS team for some reason were pretty lackluster today. Definitely not the best they've played. DS had a good defensive play and his first header. Wish I had got a picture.

And good news for vacay budget-riding lawnmower was able to be fixed!

Mountains are pretty no matter where they are. 
hey Tink, robo,  and mac and everyone else 
Watching Fear too. Then new Westworld. Then bed. 
Some sprinkles this afternoon-then clear blue sunny skies at dinner. If it doesn't rain gonna have to drag sprinklers out to garden tomorrow. My sprinkler system in garden is apparently temporarily out of order.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk hope it rains for you

Hope it does not rain here for me

Since beginning of February, I’ve been paying to have the yard mowed about weekly
If we get rain, my grass will grow faster and probably be having the lawn moved every 5-6 days then

Really great your daughter is a baker
She will wow everyone with her fabulous cream puffs

Everyone will love her and partners food they bring in!_


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> This time next week we’ll be in Ocean Prime having my favourite cocktail in there......Berries and Bubbles.........



Putting that on my list!



KStarfish82 said:


> Just booked a week in August in Orlando



Yay!!



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies! After some serious consideration, consternation and contemplation that I am announcing my abdication from US/IOA for October 2018.



So sad to have to postpone a trip but you'll reschedule soon!!



macraven said:


> To all the homies tonight







Monykalyn said:


> And good news for vacay budget-riding lawnmower was able to be fixed!



Always good when the vacation budget stays intact!


----------



## pattyw

Cloudy and a few sprinkles on Sunday in Orlando.  Went to Maggiano's Little Italy for dinner.  Here are our desserts:


----------



## pattyw




----------



## macraven

_Were all 4 desserts for you or did you have to share

Jk

I’m sure you got a sample of each one

They all look scrumptious!_


----------



## pattyw

Also had a DISmeet with @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina this evening!! So enjoyed meeting her and Steve!! Time just flew! You'd think we were old friends instead of our first time meeting! People on the DIS are special, indeed!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Were all 4 desserts for you or did you have to share
> 
> Jk
> 
> I’m sure you got a sample of each one
> 
> They all look scrumptious!_



My mom and Troy got their own pieces of the HUMONGOUS chocolate cake. Joe and I shared the small versions of apple crostada, tiramisu, and chocolate cake  bites. Had leftovers- guess what's for breakfast??  Have to finish up Voodoo donuts, Krispy Kreme donuts, and those desserts!  We fly out Monday night! 

Diet begins Tuesday morning!  Schumi- you're up next to indulge on your vacation!! I'll be eating yogurt while reading your TR!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Also had a DISmeet with @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina this evening!! So enjoyed meeting her and Steve!! Time just flew! You'd think we were old friends instead of our first time meeting! People on the DIS are special, indeed!!



_Totally agree!
A lot of fun putting a face with a name on those we talk to inside this box

Sounds like you had a most wonderful time in the meet up with Gina 

Add me to your list as we connect in October for hhn
Bonus for you is you also will meet up with Janet and Robbie plus me

Mr Mac used to tease me about my imaginary friends in the box

Dis homies that is

Enjoy the rest of your trip and have fun in the sunshine_


----------



## macraven

_I will start my yearly diet some months before I see all you homieo
Including you too pattyw

And I will gain all the weight back since I will be eating the food at Disney and the darkside for 17 days _


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz.........glad you had such a lovely break with your lady and friends........always nice to have a break like that........and always nice to be back with Internet........our family has a holiday place up in the back of nowhere in the wilds of Scotland........lovely, but no internet or phone signal........I usually last 4 days max!!! 

Robo, not long till you go either.........I’m sure you’ll love Ocean Prime.........same standard as The Palm........and the Berries and Bubbles cocktail is beautiful!!!

MonyK........sounds like your DS played better than his team........yes, a picture of that would have been good!! Love the sound of cream puffs!!!

Patty......Kyle would enjoy that chocolate cake!!!! I know what you mean about meets........the people I’ve met off of here all became instant friends, macraven, Keisha, Vicki and metro west to name just a few,  and we have been friends for many years now........we finally met Keisha and her lovely husband in 2016........instant connection!!!! We are so sad we miss them by a day once this year and last year too.........we’ll meet up again though.......chatting between meets though with everyone is nice though!! Only ever met a couple who were a bit odd and one who the fakest person ever.......there’s always one though,  can spot them a mile away.......but, none of them post anymore though...........You’ll love Ocean Prime.......food, drinks, service and ambience are top notch!!!! 

Mac......Kyle used to say that when we first met folks from here........are they from the boxes online.......lol.......oh don’t mention diet..........blew ours badly over the weekend.........oops!!! Best laid plans..........



So we have another glorious Bank Holiday Monday.........apparently it’s the warmest early Bank Holiday we’ve had in the U.K......ever!!! That’ll do nicely...........sitting out in garden already with breakfast tea........under a big shady garden umbrella though.......sun is up.......

No plans to do anything today as roads are always packed, and all the quaint little places are packed out with day trippers and that’s never fun. So, it’ll be a day in the garden, grilling food, reading, relaxing and covered in suncream........and folks wonder why we come back from Florida with no tan!!!! West of Scotland skin burns so easily.......

Anyway, hope your Monday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, all you late TV watching homies.  It's Monday morning.  Good Morning.  

Yay, MonyK has a baking kid.  I like most sweets.

Which means, yum pictures Patty.  Sounds like you are having a lush eating time.  

Hey Mac, we didn't get much rain yesterday, but enough overnight Saturday, lots of mowing yesterday.  And, went past the golf course, I think every golf cart was out yesterday afternoon.  The temps are starting to say, hey, summer is coming.  I"m ready for some heat.  Today will see 70 by the afternoon. Was 55 out this morning.

Lots of car power Squirlz.  Glad to hear you had a nice time in the Smokies.  I too enjoy mountain scenery.  

Well, I went shopping for shoes, finally found the sandals I wanted, and yes, that's right, little one got these really neat looking sneakers too.  If you are counting, little one got 3 pairs of shoes, me, one.  Um, yep, when I go to buy shoes.  

YaY for nicer weather for Schumi.  A holiday day is meant for relaxing.  I'm sure there's lots of sales today.  Every time we have a holiday where the banks here are closed, lots of sales promos and stores are all mostly open.  

Ah, racing towards the summer solstice, sky is cloudy, but bright in the early morning hours.  Clouds are not thick, as the ball of sun looks like a blurry, white glowing ball.  That low that brought a 60 degree day yesterday, is moving out, and hello afternoon sun.  I'll be wearing sunglasses.  Yay!  

So, with that, make this Monday a good one. 

 Sending lots of mummy dust and hugs to those homies that need it.  

 Time for tea, you know me, with ice today.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh yummy tiramisu! I'm very picky about his - my favorite dessert- and will totally judge a place on this dessert alone. 


pattyw said:


> Also had a DISmeet with @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina this evening!! So enjoyed meeting her and Steve!! Time just flew! You'd think we were old friends instead of our first time meeting! People on the DIS are special, indeed!!


Been following Ginas TR for a couple years- we always have trips scheduled at opposite times lol! 



Lynne G said:


> If you are counting, little one got 3 pairs of shoes, me, one. Um, yep, when I go to buy shoes.


Yeah sounds about right. 
Another nice day bright sunny and warm.  Thouht I had work today then looked at my calendar and remembered I had to reschedule a visit to after memeorial day.  So day off to get some stuff together for meetings tonight. And oldest is leaving to go back for finals sometimetime today- but she thinks she will be back home by Friday. She's already got some of her "Florida" stuff packed up- guess those boxes will just hang with us in living room til next week (OMG am I really losing her for the summer NEXT WEEK?)

 Visitors this am. (Cushions are put away for deck furniture last night optimistically hoping for rain)


----------



## Monykalyn

And they got kicked off as monsters started eating my plants. Cuddle chicken is not happy


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa for the chickens MonyK.  I think my neighbor was up early, as heard our neighbor chickens clucking.  They don't come out of their pen, but they are spoiled.

More tea needed.  And the glorious sun is out, but cool now inside.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Add me to your list as we connect in October for hhn
> Bonus for you is you also will meet up with Janet and Robbie plus me



I'm so looking forward to this!!



schumigirl said:


> the people I’ve met off of here all became instant friends,



One of these trips our days will match up!!



Lynne G said:


> Well, I went shopping for shoes, finally found the sandals I wanted, and yes, that's right, little one got these really neat looking sneakers too. If you are counting, little one got 3 pairs of shoes, me, one. Um, yep, when I go to buy shoes.



Sounds about right- kids always get more than us on shopping trips!!



Monykalyn said:


> Been following Ginas TR for a couple years- we always have trips scheduled at opposite times lol!



Yes- it was so nice that we finally were able to meet up!



Monykalyn said:


> And they got kicked off as monsters started eating my plants. Cuddle chicken is not happy



I just love them!  They are too cute!!

Beautiful sunshine this morning! Breakfast at Boma, a little shopping and then packing up for home!! 

Have a great Monday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope you are enjoying your morning and coffee is good.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh yummy tiramisu! I'm very picky about his - my favorite dessert- and will totally judge a place on this dessert alone.
> 
> Been following Ginas TR for a couple years- we always have trips scheduled at opposite times lol!
> 
> 
> Yeah sounds about right.
> Another nice day bright sunny and warm.  Thouht I had work today then looked at my calendar and remembered I had to reschedule a visit to after memeorial day.  So day off to get some stuff together for meetings tonight. And oldest is leaving to go back for finals sometimetime today- but she thinks she will be back home by Friday. She's already got some of her "Florida" stuff packed up- guess those boxes will just hang with us in living room til next week (OMG am I really losing her for the summer NEXT WEEK?)
> 
> Visitors this am. (Cushions are put away for deck furniture last night optimistically hoping for rain)



Oh bless.........she goes next week??? It seemed to be ages away when you first mentioned it........

Enjoy your visitors......glad your weather is lovley!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Posted too quickly...........that’s what happens when you try to do 3 things at once.........


It is glorious today.......I’m being incredibly boring banging on about weather......I’m British......it’s what we do......weather is quite the popular topic.......usually grumbling about rain again though.........

But, it’s 80F here.......lovely!! 

Dh and DS did have a drive out to Mercedes showroom as they had a limited edition top of the range car in for the day.......the business manager we deal with called him earlier as he knew he’d like to see it........I stayed in the sun........thankfully he didn’t buy it!!! I knew he wouldn’t without me, but knew the guy would hope he would.......lol........happy with our car right now......don’t change it till December when it’s three years old........

Grilling again tonight.........home made beef burgers and some spicy chicken drumsticks.......lush......and I’ve made a pitcher of some kind of rum cocktail..........should give it a name.........

Talking of cocktails.........mac and I got a lovely picture from Janet sipping on a nice cocktail........they’re having a ball together.........

Hope your Monday is a good one.......


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Oh bless.........she goes next week??? It seemed to be ages away when you first mentioned it.


I know! Feeling the same way too! 
Feeling up to a meet up on the 19th possibly? We were going to hit a waterpark for earlier part of day...



schumigirl said:


> It is glorious today.......I’m being incredibly boring banging on about weather......I’m British......it’s what we do


LOL-I am so happy winter is over!! 



schumigirl said:


> and I’ve made a pitcher of some kind of rum cocktail..........should give it a name.........


name and recipe??  I cleaned out liquor cabinet looking for tequila (have 2 bottles of 2 different kinds) - I tend to buy something that catches my eye or when I want to make a specific drink, then forget I got it. Several different whiskeys, vodkas (including flavored), couple rum (no coconut rum though-will have to fix that), and other assorted liquors, brandy, and both margarita rimmerf salt and bloody mary rimmer salt.
Waiting for oldest to finish watching latest Westword, then taking dog for walk. Already started laundry and cleaned out boys room-have some clothes for him to try on when he gets home to see if they fit for the summer. Also found a couple shirts he must have talked a grandparent into getting for him-still with tags on.

sounds like a lovely day for a drive!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I know! Feeling the same way too!
> Feeling up to a meet up on the 19th possibly? We were going to hit a waterpark for earlier part of day...
> 
> 
> LOL-I am so happy winter is over!!
> 
> 
> name and recipe??  I cleaned out liquor cabinet looking for tequila (have 2 bottles of 2 different kinds) - I tend to buy something that catches my eye or when I want to make a specific drink, then forget I got it. Several different whiskeys, vodkas (including flavored), couple rum (no coconut rum though-will have to fix that), and other assorted liquors, brandy, and both margarita rimmerf salt and bloody mary rimmer salt.
> Waiting for oldest to finish watching latest Westword, then taking dog for walk. Already started laundry and cleaned out boys room-have some clothes for him to try on when he gets home to see if they fit for the summer. Also found a couple shirts he must have talked a grandparent into getting for him-still with tags on.
> 
> sounds like a lovely day for a drive!



We haven’t put any schedule together yet.............but absolutely up to meet, even if it’s short and sweet, would love to ..... .........we have a hopeful meet on the Friday with Jocelyn........we have tentative plans for Ruth’s Chris or The Palm on the Saturday 21st.......but again, nothing set in stone........we always work around meeting a friend of ours but that aside.......hopefully we’ll be able to meet, that’ll be lovely!!!

The pitcher is..........silver rum, coconut rum, pineapple juice, 2 freshly squeezed limes, cranberry juice and topped off with ginger ale..........I also add some frozen fruit from the freezer........blueberries and strawberries tonight........you don’t really need the ginger ale.......but it’s nice and stretches it a little  I googled the ingredients and it’s apparently a rum punch.........

I’m developing a real fondness for blackberry brandy in cocktails.......have to thank the barmen in Margaritaville for that........their Blackberry Margarita is one of the nicest around!!!

Gotta love finding clothes with tags still one.........

I’m trying to get everything washed and ironed before we leave......beds will all be done and Kyle is off a Wednesday so will get all his work shirts washed and ironed to try and give him minimum to do while we’re away........he is capable but I’m his mum and know he works late some evenings........trying to save him some time.............you know what I mean........

Will be in touch Regarding meet.........let me know what your definite plans are for that day and we’ll work from there......



Tom is getting ready to fire up the grill (well, it’s a gas one).........we actually call it the bbq over here........but Americans often correct me and tell me that’s a food type not a cooking implement...........so I say grill now. I really mean bbq........

Salad and potatoes done in butter in foil on the bbq too........some onion free coleslaw and the usual olives and varying sides............

Should be eating in around 30 minutes............


----------



## Lynne G

Dinner at Schumi's.  LOL  I would say a tropical rum punch.  Sounds lovely.  Glad to hear you are enjoying nice weather now.  We are too.  Yeah, I'd say grilling not bbqing.  Guess we have a few different terms for the same thing.  While I say down the shore, most say at the beach.  It's how you learned to call things.  We like to grill when the weather's nice as well.  Maybe burgers for us.  They are easy on the grill and go quick.  

Lunch is over, almost hot at the end of the walk.  Well, I do have a long sleeve blouse and trousers on.


----------



## Charade67

It’s been very busy at work for a change. It has finally slowed down enough for me to post. We had a crazy weather day yesterday. I woke up to a thunderstorm. By the time we got out of church it was sunny and pleasant. Later that afternoon it rained really hard then was clear and sunny again. I decided to go to the grocery store and it started pouring rain again. When I got out of the store the rain had almost stopped and there was a beautiful rainbow in the sky. 



Monykalyn said:


> middle is having a friend over to do their French project-making cream puffs,


 Yum! B made creme brûlée cupcakes last year for a French project. Not really a French food, but the teacher approved it anyway. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade...B's hair is beautiful...the color on the ends is very pretty.


 Thanks. I’m wondering if she will do it again after this color washes out. 



Monykalyn said:


> Some sprinkles this afternoon-then clear blue sunny skies at dinner. If it doesn't rain gonna have to drag sprinklers out to garden tomorrow. My sprinkler system in garden is apparently temporarily out of order.


 I would love to give you some of our rain. 



macraven said:


> Since beginning of February, I’ve been paying to have the yard mowed about weekly
> If we get rain, my grass will grow faster and probably be having the lawn moved every 5-6 days then


I’m trying to have the lawn mowed every 2 weeks, but this rain isn’t helping. 


pattyw said:


> Also had a DISmeet with @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina this evening!! So enjoyed meeting her and Steve!! Time just flew! You'd think we were old friends instead of our first time meeting! People on the DIS are special, indeed!!


So cool that you got to meet someone from the board. I very briefly met Lynne back in December. 
I think I just gained 5 pounds looking at your dessert pictures. 



macraven said:


> Mr Mac used to tease me about my imaginary friends in the box


 Box friends can be some of the best friends. Years ago I was part of an email group. We had a group meeting at Universal Orlando. (Way before there was an IOA.) my husband doesn’t understand how I have some many internet friends and he doesn’t. I remind him that I join fun groups. He used to be part of several political groups and all they seemed to do was argue with each other. 



schumigirl said:


> No plans to do anything today as roads are always packed, and all the quaint little places are packed out with day trippers and that’s never fun. So, it’ll be a day in the garden, grilling food, reading, relaxing and covered in suncream........and folks wonder why we come back from Florida with no tan!!!! West of Scotland skin burns so easily.......


Doing nothing sounds like the best plan. I am a firm believer in sunscreen. I often joke that I can some back from the beach looking paler than when I left. 


Lynne G said:


> Dinner at Schumi's. L


 Agreed! 

Almost time to get the kid from school. I can’t believe she only has 3 weeks left. Last week she brought home information about senior pictures. I also got a letter from the school listing what classes she needs to graduate. She only needs 3.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, only 3 classes for senior year Charade?  That's nice for B.  I let (make) older one drop off and pick up little one.  He generally had classes that let him be the taxi.  Otherwise, walking.  Not sure if little one has 3 classes or not, I think she is toying with 3 AP classes, rather than the 2 so far she has slotted for, I guess it depends on what electives she wants.  I am fully expecting the senior year to fly by.  The school is still pushing this year's year book.  Um no, both kids will only get/got their senior year's book, mainly because most sign each others' books during graduation days.  Our first college visit is in a few weeks.  It's her first choice school, so we will see.  At least it is a state school, though 6 to 7 hours away.


----------



## macraven

_Ever have a doctor appointment set up 2 months in advance and think it is the perfect date for your schedule?

Been sitting since 2:20 for a 2:30 appt and staff announced doctor is at least one hour behind the schedule 

Front desk told me there are 8 people ahead of me to be seen

So my guess I’ll be here for two hours_


----------



## Charade67

She’s actually taking 6 classes next year, but only 3 are required for graduation. She has to have English 12, which she will do dual enrollment, U.S. government, and personal finance. Her other classes will be band and 2 theater classes.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Ever have a doctor appointment set up 2 months in advance and think it is the perfect date for your schedule?
> 
> Been sitting since 2:20 for a 2:30 appt and staff announced doctor is at least one hour behind the schedule
> 
> Front desk told me there are 8 people ahead of me to be seen
> 
> So my guess I’ll be here for two hours_



That’s so annoying! 

I know you rate this guy highly........so fingers crossed you’re almost done.......think we Criss crossed again.......lol.........great minds think alike!!!

Charade, I often get teased I come home from anywhere paler than I left..........we once went to Yugoslavia as it was before the war, it’s now Croatia and where we went is a booming seaside resort.............and they had a massive heatwave.......I was so white when we came back my mum thought we had gone to somewhere cold. Anywhere we have gone in Europe or America I’m always the same.......so I can imagine how pale you must be too........beach visits are not for me.........



Cannot wait to get hair done in the morning........it’s too long, fringe is in my eyes and roots are showing........may just need roots and top layer doing as it’s still fairly blond from last colour........but needs a good cut badly.......thankfully my hair is in good condition so doesn’t look dry.......

Then later in the day waxing appointment..........never fun! 

Still warm here at 9pm.......still sitting out with glass of wine and just turned the outside garden lights on........very pretty..........will be going in soon though........

Mac, hope you’ve moved up the line a bit..........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, I often get teased I come home from anywhere paler than I left..........we once went to Yugoslavia as it was before the war, it’s now Croatia and where we went is a booming seaside resort.............and they had a massive heatwave.......I was so white when we came back my mum thought we had gone to somewhere cold. Anywhere we have gone in Europe or America I’m always the same.......so I can imagine how pale you must be too........beach visits are not for me.........


I actually used to tan well when I was little. I was brown all summer long. The older I got the less I liked to spend  time outdoors and in the sun. Now I burn very easily. I lived in the Miami area for 6 years and only went to thee beach twice.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I actually used to tan well when I was little. I was brown all summer long. The older I got the less I liked to spend  time outdoors and in the sun. Now I burn very easily. I lived in the Miami area for 6 years and only went to thee beach twice.



Me too. I used to go as brown as a berry during the summer when I was a kid.......

I stopped tanning after I was pregnant with Kyle.......overnight! I’ve always lived by the beach on both coastlines, and loved them as a kid.........now I just like to walk the beaches.........not a fan of just sitting sunbathing........boring and pointless for us...........


----------



## schumigirl

Heading to bed soon..........still warm.......thankfully we have the aircon units in our bedrooms..........A/C isn’t really a thing over here yet.......not in homes anyway......never really needed for the 8 days a year we have a heatwave...........

Although we always say we’re going to get our next home built from scratch using Cotswold Stone........and A/C throughout will be a certainty.........

Night peeps.........


----------



## buckeev

Still alive! Recovered from trip and as busy as ever!   

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Still alive! Recovered from trip and as busy as ever!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> The pitcher is..........silver rum, coconut rum, pineapple juice, 2 freshly squeezed limes, cranberry juice and topped off with ginger ale..........I also add some frozen fruit from the freezer........blueberries and strawberries tonight........you don’t really need the ginger ale.......but it’s nice and stretches it a little  I googled the ingredients and it’s apparently a rum punch.........


Oh my that sounds good! haha I do the same thing with "stretching"-ginger ale, or club soda, or flavored sparkling water. 



schumigirl said:


> he is capable but I’m his mum and know he works late some evenings........trying to save him some time.............you know what I mean


 Yep completely get it! 



schumigirl said:


> Will be in touch Regarding meet.........let me know what your definite plans are for that day and we’ll work from there..


 yes-will do!  We are pretty flexible too 



Lynne G said:


> Our first college visit is in a few weeks. It's her first choice school, so we will see. At least it is a state school, though 6 to 7 hours away.


 wow-yeah senior years fly! Middle got her schedule for junior year next year-so we start the college visit/ACT etc merry go round again.



macraven said:


> So my guess I’ll be here for two hours


  Ugh hate rescheduling but I have done it when that backed up. Kinds blows the day away though...hope it went quicker than you thought.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks MonyK
Yea long wait but once I saw the doc, I found out he was called to the hospital for emergency surgery.

I had no complaint about having the long wait then.

Couldn't reschedule as he had no openings I could use.



Good thing about him running late was no time for me to make dinner tonight.
Always have a reason why we need to eat out......lol
_


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Still alive! Recovered from trip and as busy as ever!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well!



Yay.........you’ve made it back........hope the trip was everything you hoped it would be........



macraven said:


> _Thanks MonyK
> Yea long wait but once I saw the doc, I found out he was called to the hospital for emergency surgery.
> 
> I had no complaint about having the long wait then.
> 
> Couldn't reschedule as he had no openings I could use.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing about him running late was no time for me to make dinner tonight.
> Always have a reason why we need to eat out......lol_



Glad you enjoyed your meal out after your day......you are a very patient person.........

Yep, love any reason to eat out........



So, I woke up around the hour, every hour last night.......not sure if it was the heat or excitement is really kicking in........didn’t think I could look forward to the trip anymore than I already was!!!!

So, at 5.30am I got up as couldn’t get back to sleep..........going to be tired this afternoon.......

Far too early for breakfast, so cup of breakfast tea will do........


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 59191596, member: 149559"


Glad you enjoyed your meal out after your day......you are a very patient person.........

Yep, love any reason to eat out........



...[/QUOTE]


----------



## macraven

_The things I do to get out of cooking dinner


Don’t usually see you here at this time

I’m heading to bed now


Hold down the fort for us!_


----------



## schumigirl

I sure will.........no need for lights on here as sun is already up and streaming in front of the house right now........

Sleep well.........


----------



## houseofthrees

Stopping by to say Hello.  It has been a crazy, busy couple of weeks here.  We survived getting both girls ready for prom & both had a wonderful night.  The next week was spent with the eldest finishing up her finals and her first year of college & prepping for a big festival we work here every May.  Unfortunately, the rain cancelled our Saturday.  6 more days before we are in Orlando.  Lots of stuff to be done before we leave, but boy am I looking forward to a break!

Hope you are have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lynne G

yay!  House is another May traveler.  Happy to hear the kids are busy and prom was fun, House.  Rain cancelled much last month.  Today, though clouds, a picture perfect Spring one.  

Schumi, yep, excitement makes it hard to sleep.  I hope you had breakfast and are enjoying the day.  News here said Boxing Day was the warmest in some time.  Showed pictures of London and showed the temp.  I think warmer there than here, though we are just about average for May weather.  

Yay!  A Buckeev sighting.  Glad to hear you survived and had a great time.

Mac, that is a very long time to wait.  Only one time I had to do that, and it was not the most enjoyable time for me to spend.  I hope your doctor did spend time with you, and yes, no time making dinner is not a bad thing.

Bought bacon, and must not have read the package, as I think it had maple or some seasoning.  Little one wrinkled up her nose, said it was sweet and didn't like it as much.  No matter though, when DH looked for it, none was to be had.  BLT and make your own hoagies was dinner last night.  Little one had a comment about that choice too.  While she does like a BLT sandwich, it's usually not the sole dinner choice.  She made pasta.  At least I have lunch for today for that.

It was a beautiful start to the day.  56 morning, 75 afternoon.  I could get used to this Tuesday.  

  Why yes it is, and so on this Tuesday, homies have a  taco or two.  And drink up, it's good to be hydrated.  

Carry on, it is time for tea.  Cup of ice ready.  Hey, need to find something to eat.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone


----------



## macraven




----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone!





Flew in last night- after midnight! Didn't get to bed until after 2am! So exhausted today! But had a nice long weekend in Orlando! While I was gone spring has sprung at home! The grass is green (and long!), the tulips are open!

Can't wait to get home from work and sleep tonight!!

What fast food shall I pick up on the way home???


----------



## macraven

_Chalupas from Taco Bell_


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa, Taco Bell, Patty.


----------



## Lynne G

twin and Mac won.


----------



## macraven

_My turn to win_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Chalupas from Taco Bell_





Lynne G said:


> HaHa, Taco Bell, Patty.



Taco Bell it is!! Love the chalupas! Oh and the cinnabon bites!!


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> Stopping by to say Hello.  It has been a crazy, busy couple of weeks here.  We survived getting both girls ready for prom & both had a wonderful night.  The next week was spent with the eldest finishing up her finals and her first year of college & prepping for a big festival we work here every May.  Unfortunately, the rain cancelled our Saturday.  6 more days before we are in Orlando.  Lots of stuff to be done before we leave, but boy am I looking forward to a break!
> 
> Hope you are have a wonderful day!



Glad the proms went well.........always an exciting time.........

Nice to see you back.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Chalupas from Taco Bell_



I don’t like taco’s.......but I like that word, I have been known to tell folks to go stick something up their chalupas......lol..............chimichanga is another word I like......... 



Hair all done........happy with it today.......waxing coming up in an hour.........pain killers in half an hour.......

DS is out for dinner tonight so we are heading to pub for food........Tuesday is steak and shrimp night.........that’ll do nicely..........

Weather is still gorgeous........to change slightly tomorrow though.........don’t care.........

Haven’t even attempted to pack anything yet........maybe tomorrow night........


----------



## macraven

_TreeHouse
So exciting your trip is coming soon !

You have been so very busy and bet you are looking forward to the vacation _


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you are the master packer 

I bet you can get it completed with your eyes closed 

And

Within a hour!


Go with my way of packing and if you forget something, just buy it in Orlando _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi you are the master packer
> 
> I bet you can get it completed with your eyes closed
> 
> And
> 
> Within a hour!
> 
> 
> Go with my way of packing and if you forget something, just buy it in Orlando _



Yep, that’s me too.......both suitcases and hand luggage all done in less than an hour.......probably half that if I’m honest...........it’s a gift........

Had someone tell me quite smugly recently all they need is hand luggage, regardless how long a trip is...............well.....bully for them ......I don’t care how little you want to carry........I like a good choice of clothes! 

And yep, forget something I’ll buy it there..........

Don’t some people need a good chop in the chalupas........


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Woke up with a headache this morning so now I’m in a bit of a grumpy mood. I get to leave work early though. I have to be home to meet the pest control people. Thankfully I have not seen anymore flying, stinging insects in my house. 

Got a text last night from a friend I haven’t seen in several years.  She is going to be in town next week and wanted to meet up. Unfortunately the day she will be here is the day of B’s band concert, so we won’t have much time to spend together. 



schumigirl said:


> Heading to bed soon..........still warm.......thankfully we have the aircon units in our bedrooms..........A/C isn’t really a thing over here yet.......not in homes anyway......never really needed for the 8 days a year we have a heatwave...........


I can’t imagine life without central air, but I have also lived in the south almost all of my life. It’s a necessity here. 



buckeev said:


> Still alive! Recovered from trip and as busy as ever!


 Welcome  back. 



macraven said:


> Good thing about him running late was no time for me to make dinner tonight.
> Always have a reason why we need to eat out......lol


 I’m always up for a reason not to cook. There is a new wing place that just opened that I want to try. Maybe next week. 



houseofthrees said:


> Stopping by to say Hello.  It has been a crazy, busy couple of weeks here.  We survived getting both girls ready for prom & both had a wonderful night.  The next week was spent with the eldest finishing up her finals and her first year of college & prepping for a big festival we work here every May.  Unfortunately, the rain cancelled our Saturday.  6 more days before we are in Orlando.  Lots of stuff to be done before we leave, but boy am I looking forward to a break!
> 
> Hope you are have a wonderful day!


Glad to hear they had a great prom. Hope you have a great trip. 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone


 Good morning!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I don’t like taco’s.......but I like that word, I have been known to tell folks to go stick something up their chalupas......lol..............chimichanga is another word I like.........





schumigirl said:


> Don’t some people need a good chop in the chalupas........



I'm never going to see chalupas the same way again! maybe I'll get a taco salad later!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I can’t imagine life without central air, but I have also lived in the south almost all of my life. It’s a necessity here.



Thankfully, it’s very rarely if ever needed over here.......we just don’t get those types of temperatures and humidity............that’s why we go to Florida! 

Hope your headache is better. 



pattyw said:


> I'm never going to see chalupas the same way again! maybe I'll get a taco salad later!



Lol........I don’t even know what a chalupa is!!!

Enjoy your dinner whatever you end up with.........


Well, as predicted, heatwave is over.....cooling down already and grey skies are moving in.........

Time for a cuppa after dinner..........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Lol........I don’t even know what a chalupa is!!!



Pretty much a taco with a deep fried shell- so you wouldn't like it!  But, I like the way you use "chalupa" 

No worries on your gray skies- you'll be sunning in Florida soon!!


----------



## macraven

_I need a chalupa now.......
_


----------



## Charade67

I’m craving Mexican food now, but I think we will be having salmon pasta for supper instead.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’m craving Mexican food now, but I think we will be having salmon pasta for supper instead.



Hope you're feeling better now!  

Your dinner sounds amazing! But I'm sticking with the chalupa today!


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, I tend to go for a quesadilla, then maybe a taco.  Hmm, maybe a Bell run for dinner tonight.  

Happy packing Schumi.  I too, am a fast packer.  

Charade, hope your headache is no longer.  Busy is not a bad thing at work, as tends to make the day go faster.

The sun is out, I wish I was too.  Oh well.  Soon enough.


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Hope you're feeling better now!





Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope your headache is no longer. Busy is not a bad thing at work, as tends to make the day go faster.



Thanks y’all. The headache is gone now. I took some Excedrin migraine formula. I don’t actually get migraines,   But I occasionally get really bad headaches (usually when I get overheated), and the Excedrin really helps. 

I’m sitting in the car waiting to get B from school then it’s off to music lessons. I also need to make a quick stop at the library to pick up a couple of movies. I’m trying to catch up on the Marvel movies. This week will be Thor.


----------



## macraven

_Glad to read you are doing better!
Headaches can be miserable._


----------



## houseofthrees

Lynne ~ Yep.  We have fallen into a pretty consistent May & Dec trip schedule.  We like to get in and get back out before schools let out.  I suggested BLTs for dinner last night, too.  Somehow we ended up with salads.  May have to try to BLTs tonight.  Sounds yummy.


Patty ~ Glad you had a nice trip.  Enjoy the tulips!  They are my favorite.  I only got to enjoy a few of mine this year before the crazy weather killed them.


Schumi ~ I always end up being a last minute packer, too.  Even when I plan on planning better, lol. And yes, a girl needs a good choice of clothing!  Luckily, we drive and my hubby is very supportive of me overpacking as long as it fits in the car.


Mac ~ Very much looking forward to it!  Hubby is a big believe in work hard/ play hard.  I am feeling it is definitely time for a bit of playing!


Charade ~ Glad your headache has eased!


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 




schumigirl said:


> I don’t like taco’s.......but I like that word, I have been known to tell folks to go stick something up their chalupas......lol..............chimichanga is another word I like



Ok......that's a hoot......sounds a bit less threatening and very funny


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Wednesday, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nope, the camel is not hiding.  It's the middle of this work week, and the camel reminds us to get over the hump, and the week-end will arrive in 2 more days.  

Hope all the homies had a lovely evening.  Little one had shorts and a T shirt on, and took a jacket.  Jacket sat in the car.  Older one was also in shorts and a T shirt, but was still hot, so no jacket for him.  Mom, why are you wearing pants?  Yeah, but no jacket, short sleeve shirt for me.  It was 65 out.  The run to Taco Bell included little one getting two tank tops and shorts, as that Taco Bell is in a strip mall.  Of course, neither older one or I found anything we wanted in the other stores in that mall.  

With that, it's now a wonderful, sunny start to this awesome of a day.  53 out, but 80 or 82 this afternoon.  I'll take this every day.  No need for a jacket, and enjoying our weather streak this week.  Momma's going to see 90 this week-end.  Oh yeah, bring it on.  Trying to talk the kids into breakfast with the zoo animals on Sunday, but neither wants the early time slot.  Then family dinner for moms.  That makes a nice week-end schedule for me.  

So, homies, it's a Wednesday.  Work up a sweat, and have a drink or two, and have an awesome day.

With that, tea is needed, with a cup of ice on the ready.

Later homies.   --- Buckeev, looking at you - - pictures are always liked.  Schumi -- safe travels, and House, getting this much closer!  

Schumi, Robo, Mac, Tink, Charade, and any other homie, Good Morning.  Hope the coffee is hot.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Hump day all!! Lynne- glad you're weather is so nice! Stunning day here as well! Sun & 80!! Makes a Wednesday more bearable!






Enjoyed my Taco Bell chalupa last night! Tonight we are celebrating my son's fiancee's B-Day with dinner out.  Good thing as I still haven't gone to the grocery store after our trip so our fridge is pretty empty!


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> Lynne ~ Yep.  We have fallen into a pretty consistent May & Dec trip schedule.  We like to get in and get back out before schools let out.  I suggested BLTs for dinner last night, too.  Somehow we ended up with salads.  May have to try to BLTs tonight.  Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> Patty ~ Glad you had a nice trip.  Enjoy the tulips!  They are my favorite.  I only got to enjoy a few of mine this year before the crazy weather killed them.
> 
> 
> Schumi ~ I always end up being a last minute packer, too.  Even when I plan on planning better, lol. And yes, a girl needs a good choice of clothing!  Luckily, we drive and my hubby is very supportive of me overpacking as long as it fits in the car.
> 
> 
> Mac ~ Very much looking forward to it!  Hubby is a big believe in work hard/ play hard.  I am feeling it is definitely time for a bit of playing!
> 
> 
> Charade ~ Glad your headache has eased!



Oh I adore a BLT!!! Hope you enjoy them if you do have them..........yep, I’m an overpacker and a proud one too........girls gotta have a choice of clothes.......how lovely being able to drive though!!!! 

I agree playtime is good!!!!



Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......that's a hoot......sounds a bit less threatening and very funny



Lol.........oh I’m never threatening, I’m a pussycat .........only say things like that to friends and family who who know me well........  I’m a big believer in being nice............till someone isn’t nice first..........

Are you all sorted for your visit with grandkids??? It’s getting close too........I wish we were there at the same time, would have been nice to say hello again........I think it’s 2 years since we met?? 



So, suitcases are open in one of the spare rooms.........that’s about it so far...........will pack tomorrow morning......Kyle leaves at 6.45am........so will do it after we’ve had breakfast as we have plenty of time. Don’t really need to leave till mid morning........but we do like to get there for around lunchtime.........

Having Chinese tonight.......no cooking.........

Have a great Wednesday...........



Janet......... Safe travels home tomorrow..........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Don’t really need to leave till mid morning........but we do like to get there for around lunchtime.........



Safe travels! Can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## macraven

_Good thing I read here
BLT will be dinner tonight!

Another day in the mid 80’s here and no need to spend hours in the kitchen

But might be a chalupa dinner at Taco Bell

Having some work done in the house at 4ish and if it takes longer than expected, it will be ‘a run for the border’ ...

Take care homies and have a fun day_


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, just saw you posted before me


We always look forward to Schumi taking a trip as we get to read all about it once she returns back home


She should be a writer
She’s good!_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, just saw you posted before me
> 
> 
> We always look forward to Schumi taking a trip as we get to read all about it once she returns back home
> 
> 
> She should be a writer
> She’s good!_



I agree!! Schumi can be the next JK Rowling!


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm. Chinese.  That may be our dinner tonight too.  Taco Bell yesterday, and BLTs the day before. 

And yum, always looking forward to a Schumi trip report.  Very well written and enjoyable every one.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> We always look forward to Schumi taking a trip as we get to read all about it once she returns back home


 Right? Hoping to get to meet the writer in person next week


Robo56 said:


> Ok......that's a hoot......sounds a bit less threatening and very funny


 I need to adopt that too LOL

Had chinese last night-farewell dinner for a former coworker (last job). Brought home a bunch of leftovers, middle had dinner off it. Have no idea on dinner tonight-have to stop to pick up a few things at store tonight so may just grab things there-hubs has meeting, middle has her band concert tonight, soccer tomorrow, makeup soccer game on Friday ,and middle has to be at graduation ceremony-(the band plays for the ceremony for the HS). Soccer saturday, then maybe a day trip to Lake Sunday to see MiL-hubs has been by to see her a couple times, but he thinks she is feeling down for some reason. I'm up for a trip as maybe we can also get some summer clothes shopping done at outlets. 

@houseofthrees  I try to not over pack, but it is the one good thing about driving-able to take extra stuff. Especially in June when we move between 3 locations!

Some rain this am, but will need to water garden again tomorrow if we don't get more. 

Middle kid is my writer-her English group project was to write a parody play based on Midsummer's Night dream. She ended up doing most of writing, editing (and as it turned out-directing when they practiced and performed it). Her teacher entered it into a Language arts contest and they won first place! Her group decided middle should have the ribbon and write up. She is so good at writing and I hope she ends up going into a field that utilizes her talents...

@Charade67 Excedrin migraine is my go to when bad headache sets in-think it staves off a full blown migraine.

 I see @Lynne G camels but are we sure it is only Wednesday??


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK  is it  or is it


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- Congratulations to your daughter!! She is very talented!!   Have a great trip! We'll be doing a lot of moving as well this summer! One kid back from Orlando and the other to Ft. Lauderdale!!


----------



## Monykalyn

@Lynne G the second one, definitely the Needs to be Friday one.


----------



## Charade67

We ended up not eating the salmon pasta last night. Instead we went to the new wing place that just opened. The wings we had were really good. They have over 50 sauce flavors. B had a basic bbq, dh had Apple bourbon, and I had honey garlic. They also have 8 heat levels ranging from virgin (no pepper) to insanity (ghost pepper). I’m a wimp and just had mild sauce. 

I think I am the only member of my family that will eat a BLT. I used to make them for breakfast sometimes. 

I am also an over packer. The few times I didn’t over pack for a trip I ended up having to buy extra clothes. 

Patty - Happy birthday to your son’s fiancée.

MonyK - Your schedule sounds similar to mine. Just substitute dance for soccer. B has her last band concert of the year on Tuesday and has to play for graduation on the 25th. 

Almost time to leave work. I woke up at 3:00 this morning and couldn’t get back to sleep. I’m going to try to take a short nap when I get home.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks ladies.........I love writing....anything! 

MonyK, how lovely for your  daughter.....it’s fantastic when they get the recognition they deserve.......sounds like she’ll do well!! And yes, hoping we can meet up!!  I’m actually emailing someone right now to finalize a meet with her, and they’re laughing I’m actually making plans.........

Charade, those sauces sound delicious! I adore hot and spicy........and yep, love ghost chilli......but I also like sweet and spicy and I made a gorgeous peach bourbon one once........but, I made that one spicy too as it was homemade........




Chinese was lovely, had planned on takeout but decided to go out albeit a bit early................ate too much though..........my tummy does look ultra swollen now........food baby!!! Maybe even quads actually!!! Oops.........Although I think they’ve started using msg........they never did which is why we always go the extra distance to that restaurant........but slight palpitations........only slight though. It’ll pass. Tom and Kyle love it though.......

Aren’t friends wonderful.........one of mine came over tonight just as I had decided to clean the shelves of the oven........there I was in a nice dress, shoes, make up on, hair done as we had been out........apron over dress with cupcakes and cute little bunnies on it........cleaning oven shelves at the larger sink.........she just looked at me laughed and announced I looked like a total Stepford Wife.......

Heard Tom mumbling in the background that couldn’t be further from the truth......... 

Not sure why before a trip I want to clean and tidy........DS does a good job keeping the place clean. He has my nephew and girlfriend sorry fiancée coming down for a week while we’re away......... his job sends him down this way occasionally, saves them booking a hotel........and extra company for Kyle.........

I do have hand luggage sorted..........


----------



## pattyw

Charade- those wings sound YUMMY!! I like a little spicy- I go for medium sauce on my wings! I live in the home of the chicken wing- Buffalo- and we do love our wings around here!

Schumi- glad the Chinese was good! mmm- maybe Chinese tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I only go to this one Chinese place as they do not use MSG.  Never have that I can tell.  I get a bad heache and cannot move if I get some MSG in my bloodstream.  Yum, will get little one to call for pick up soon.

Love wings too, and mildly spicy.  Have had some that had my mouth on fire.  Did not stop me from eating more. Drank milk after that.

Pizza for lunch, so unless kids hungry, will wait a few more minutes before calling out for chow.  chow mein.  Ha ha.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday afternoon all 

 



Have been out in the garden today. It has been beautiful........The Mosquitoes told all their friends there was a buffet (me) ...LOL.....didn’t think the little buggers where out yet....surprise.

Lynne coffee was good this morning in my HHN mug....I do enjoy that mug....I think it holds about 2 cups of coffee.




schumigirl said:


> Are you all sorted for your visit with grandkids??? It’s getting close too........I wish we were there at the same time, would have been nice to say hello again........I think it’s 2 years since we met??



Everything is pretty much sorted for the trip. Bought grandson and granddaughter a new piece of luggage each. Needed to upgrade their bags. We like to have plenty of space for shopping finds. I’am so looking forward to this trip with them.

 Yes, I think it has been 2 years this September. It would be so nice to see you again and have a chat. You are as lovely a lady in person as you are on the boards here. Maybe our paths will cross this Fall at HHN.

You and Tom will be in my prayers for a safe fun trip to Orlando.



macraven said:


> But might be a chalupa dinner at Taco Bell



Mac, I would go for the Bell. I have to admit I do like Taco Bell. 

Although I won’t be able to look at a chalupa again without laughing just a little.




schumigirl said:


> Chinese was lovely, had planned on takeout but decided to go out albeit a bit early................ate too much though..........my tummy does look ultra swollen now........food baby!!! Maybe even quads actually!!!



LOL.........I’am planning on a Voodoo donut pregnancy for sure  ....I don’t eat a lot of sweets, but I’am going to make an exception after seeing your pics and pattyw’s pics.

Monyk congratulations to your daughter on her award for writing. It so nice to have a writer in the family. 

Was thinking of all the pet moms on the Sans here

Happy early pet mom Mother’s Day


----------



## Robo56

houseofthrees said:


> ~ Very much looking forward to it! Hubby is a big believe in work hard/ play hard. I am feeling it is definitely time for a bit of playing!



Great motto.......have a fun, trip.



Charade67 said:


> I am also an over packer. The few times I didn’t over pack for a trip I ended up having to buy extra clothes.



Always nice to have a few options to choose from in the suitcase.......


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese food coma.  Resting and enjoying reading.  Have a wonderful night homies.


----------



## macraven

_No chalupas for me tonight

Did a bbq place in town 

BBQ rib dinner
Food coma....._


----------



## pattyw

Had a great Birthday dinner! Ate a little light tonight- went with a grilled caesar salad with a skewer of sweet chili shrimp! 



Robo56 said:


> Happy early pet mom Mother’s Day



Thanks!! I love all the minion memes! and this one is so sweet!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## houseofthrees

Guess we did things a little backwards this week.  Out running several last minute errands and hubby decided to stop for the tacos  (and a margarita) for dinner tonight.  Maybe the BLTs can be for tomorrow, lol.


Schumi ~ We do enjoy the drive, I just wish it was maybe 2 hours closer.  Safe travels!!  Hopefully we will run into you guys next week.  


MonyK ~ I used to be much better about not overpacking, but now every time I ask hubby which shoes, he always replies “Just pack them all.”  I guess I have just started taking his advice.    Very cool on your daughter’s project!!


Robo ~ I am a firm believer that coffee tastes better in a mug from Universal.  And the bigger the cup, the better!  I had mine in my minions cup this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday afternoon all
> 
> View attachment 321578
> 
> 
> Everything is pretty much sorted for the trip. Bought grandson and granddaughter a new piece of luggage each. Needed to upgrade their bags. We like to have plenty of space for shopping finds. I’am so looking forward to this trip with them.
> 
> Yes, I think it has been 2 years this September. It would be so nice to see you again and have a chat. You are as lovely a lady in person as you are on the boards here. Maybe our paths will cross this Fall at HHN.
> 
> You and Tom will be in my prayers for a safe fun trip to Orlando.



Glad you’re all sorted for trip........yep, space for shopping is always a good thing!!! 

I thought it was 2 years......but you know how time flies I wasn’t sure.........oh thank you......you are very kind......and right back at you.........and thanks for the good wishes for a safe flight.......thoughts like that are always welcome 



macraven said:


> _No chalupas for me tonight
> 
> Did a bbq place in town
> 
> BBQ rib dinner
> Food coma....._



Two of us in food comas........lol.........I love bbq food!!!! All the talk from Charade about sauces and I can imagine the food you had........lush!!!!



houseofthrees said:


> Guess we did things a little backwards this week.  Out running several last minute errands and hubby decided to stop for the tacos  (and a margarita) for dinner tonight.  Maybe the BLTs can be for tomorrow, lol.
> 
> 
> Schumi ~ We do enjoy the drive, I just wish it was maybe 2 hours closer.  Safe travels!!  Hopefully we will run into you guys next week.
> 
> 
> MonyK ~ I used to be much better about not overpacking, but now every time I ask hubby which shoes, he always replies “Just pack them all.”  I guess I have just started taking his advice.    Very cool on your daughter’s project!!
> 
> 
> Robo ~ I am a firm believer that coffee tastes better in a mug from Universal.  And the bigger the cup, the better!  I had mine in my minions cup this morning.



You’re there next week too!!! How’d I miss that! 

I’ll be logging on now and again.........have not a lot of park plans this time, more schmoozing around to various places.........well, that’s the “plan”.........those parks are hard to resist 

If you see us......give me a shout, would love to say hello in person...........


----------



## schumigirl

Well, we slept quite well last night which is surprising..........did wake at 3am and struggle to get back over......but it was raining so the sounds of that must have been soothing and I eventually fell over........

Did manage to get packed.........although I seem to have a lot of spare space in the cases..........keep thinking.....what have I not packed!!!

DS just left for work 20 minutes ago.......  he knows his mum.........got plenty of hugs and instructed to have fun!!! Will Skype him whenever we can.......including tonight.......lol.......he’ll be fine.......

So, couple of hours till we leave.........it’s a little grey outside but rain has stopped at least.......the drive up to Manchester Airport and The Radisson should be easy........hopefully. 

Bacon sandwiches and a big mug of tea coming up soon.........

See youse all soon...........


----------



## houseofthrees

schumigirl said:


> You’re there next week too!!! How’d I miss that!
> 
> I’ll be logging on now and again.........have not a lot of park plans this time, more schmoozing around to various places.........well, that’s the “plan”.........those parks are hard to resist
> 
> If you see us......give me a shout, would love to say hello in person...........



We will be there a full week and do plan on spending some time at SF.  I have to make it over to the Strong Water Tavern this time.  I cannot image being that close to the parks and being able to resist them.  Space in the suitcase means lots of shopping, right???  Have a safe flight!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi should be on her way soon, if not already now.  Safe travels, quick flight, and beautiful weather thoughts sent.

And a wahoo for all the possible DISmeets next week.  May is a homie fun month.  

Eh, DH got me up at 3:30 this morning.  He wasn't feeling great, so I was up too.  Apparently, when he left at 5am, I was watching the news with my eyes closed.  Oops, left 20 minutes later than I wanted to.

Thus, stop at coffee place, coffee already drank, and now onto tea.

Beautiful bight sunlight this morning.  More clouds and maybe some rain today, but hey, still trying to see 80 by this afternoon.  And boo, now they are saying a cold front will arrive Mother's Day.  Snifff, 67 is the high.  I hope they are wrong.  90 sounded like a better number.  LOL

With that,   oh yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  and for Schumi


----------



## tink1957

Just popping in to wish Carole and everyone else traveling to the darkside this week bon voyage...time to get to work 

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

 

 

 

Happy trails to Schumi and her hubby

 

Enjoyed a lovely pizza dinner yesterday evening with son, daughter in law and grandbabies. Pizzas were delicious and the best cheese bread and salad. Good food and always treasure time with family.


Doctors appt this morning then out to see if I can find a few flowers for the garden. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!!



houseofthrees said:


> Maybe the BLTs can be for tomorrow, lol.



Enjoy! Love BLT's!



schumigirl said:


> See youse all soon...........



 Have a great trip!



houseofthrees said:


> We will be there a full week and do plan on spending some time at SF


 Have a great trip!



Lynne G said:


> And boo, now they are saying a cold front will arrive Mother's Day. Snifff, 67 is the high. I hope they are wrong. 90 sounded like a better number. LOL



Cold front is moving in here too!! Only 60's for us!! Yesterday it was 84 here!  At one point we were warmer than Orlando!!



tink1957 said:


> time to get to work



Have a good day!



Robo56 said:


> Good food and always treasure time with family.



Yes!! Family makes any dinner extra special!!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, Robo, Tink, and Mac, hope your coffee is hot and lots of it.

My phone just said this afternoon we are in a Severe Storm Watch from 3pm to 6pm.   Oh joy, I hope not a wet and rock and rolling ride home.






I need more tea.


----------



## Charade67

Sitting here at work counting the minutes until lunchtime. I also need to think of something quick for supper tonight. B is staying after school for theater auditions. I have no idea how long that will take. Then she has to be at ballet at 7:00. 

For anyone  interested in the wings, the place I went to is a chain that seems to be mostly in North Carolina. https://eastcoastwings.com/
They also have locations in SC, PA, TN, TX, and even one in Orlando. 

I am so envious of everyone taking trips right now. I really want to get away. I am trying to find something for B and I to do on the last day of school. I am considering Busch Gardens even though it is about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you found lunch Charade.  Just finished mine.  Walk before eating was very light rain to start, then rain by the time I finished.  Was going to put up the umbrella, but rain was not that hard coming down, and it was warm enough, but almost wanted a jacket.  The sky is a steel gray, so I don't think we are done with the rain.  The Watch said, high winds, thunderstorms, and hail.  Yeah, this better just be the fringe rain.  

Peppy, now, iced coffee, large went with lunch.  Was thirsty on this Thursday, I guess.

Birds are quiet.  Yep, storms are a comin'

And a funny quote from my cat calendar (and yes, I have 2, a cat and a dog page a day calendar)   "Way down deep, we're all motivated by the same urges.  Cats have the courage to live by them."  by Jim Davis.  Sound like any of you homie cat owners?  This is my cousin's raggie. (Rag Doll).


----------



## keishashadow

7 more hours before we head home,but who’s counting


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for blues bros then grub at finnegans.

F&F stunk, more fun watching my kids play GTA    What were they thinking?


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for blues bros then grub at finnegans.




Sounds like a plan!  We all enjoy Finnegans and Blues are a hoot sometimes.  Sorry to hear fun is at the end, but hey, I know you'll be back again! 

And, we'll be out your way at the end of the month.  As it gets closer, if you're around, we may be able to say hello.  Driving, so other than a walk to 3 or so hours at Pitt, we're game.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for blues bros then grub at finnegans.
> 
> F&F stunk, more fun watching my kids play GTA    What were they thinking?



Nice pic Janet.......glad you’ve had such a fun trip......have loved following along with you........

Not hearing good things about F&F from anyone.......friends who work for Universal aren’t impressed either......safe travels home.........


Sitting in Executive Lounge enjoying some nice white wine and watching the planes come and go..........been a very relaxing day so far........arrived at lunchtime and enjoyed some Prosecco and wine........and we’re not pickled!

We have free movies in our room so going to have a look and see what they are.......and after Skyping Kyle later should be in bed by 11pm..........ready for the long flight tomorrow..........

Always love starting our trip here.........and we are plotting and planning already for next trips.........


ETA.........Janet, if you fancy a cocktail in Finnegans try the Rum Neuralyser........I can recommend it thoroughly...........


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe Travels Schumi!


keishashadow said:


> F&F stunk, more fun watching my kids play GTA What were they thinking?


Ugh-enjoyed the franchise, but haven't really heard anything good about it. Same with the O'Fallon ride-although peeps at least say the queue is fun.

Hoping to get to experience firsthand in a month!

My living room looks like we are moving out-boxes everywhere. DD is gonna have to pare down and repack for the summer.

And - my "summer daughter" may be meeting us  next Saturday for the water park day!! She is my DD best friend from 6th grade, and stayed with us last summer and the last couple years at holidays when she came to MO to visit. She goes to school in Tallahassee now-and decided to stay in Florida and go to summer school (the nerve!).


----------



## Lynne G

Safe flight Schumi.  Have a fabulous time.

MonyK, sounds like you are busy.  Well, older one decided to work at that I don’t want to work there summer job.  I said it could be his last year.   Sigh.  I need to keep pushing him to find a job.  Little one will work there too, so happy for 8 weeks, they have the same schedule.

Weather news as reported: gem of a Spring day, then cold front and lowering of temperatures as the weekend enfolds.  Rainy and cool Mother’s Day.  So, older one is taking me out for breakfast today



With that, older one is getting ready.  Later homies.  May your Friday be fabulous.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Busy day ahead. Dh has invited some of his students over tonight. I need to get the house clean. After that I get to go to the dentist. I don’t really mind going to the dentist though. 

I am really annoyed at one of B’s teachers. A little background - there are 2 band teachers, Mr. W is the main teacher and Mrs. B splits her time between the high school and middle school. A few weeks ago the students had to submit their auditions for band placement next year. (We have 3 bands - concert, symphonic, and wind symphony)The students have to record themselves playing a specific piece of music then submit it on a flash drive.  B gave her flash drive to Mrs. B. Yesterday she found out that Mrs. B never gave it to Mr. W. Thankfully Mr. W told her she could just email her recording to him. 

I have never seen any of the F&F movies, so I have no expectations for the ride. I know dh will want to ride it though. I thought the Fallon ride was okay. I would probably ride it again. 

Gotta run and get B to school. This summer’s plans - driving school.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for blues bros then grub at finnegans



Hope you had a great trip!



schumigirl said:


> .ready for the long flight tomorrow..........



Almost there!!!



Monykalyn said:


> My living room looks like we are moving out-boxes everywhere. DD is gonna have to pare down and repack for the summer.



Good luck on the packing and moving!! 



Lynne G said:


> gem of a Spring day, then cold front and lowering of temperatures as the weekend enfolds. Rainy and cool Mother’s Day. So, older one is taking me out for breakfast today



Yep- yesterday was near 80 today 47!! Cold front is here!  Enjoy your breakfast!!



Charade67 said:


> This summer’s plans - driving school.



Eeek! Hated when the boys were learning to drive! But the perk was that I didn't have to taxi them around anymore!!

Went to the doctor today- having shoulder issues!  Have to get an injection and do physical therapy! I don't like shots!! But I'd love to get rid of the pain!!'

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## macraven

_Ouch Monyk!

I had shoulder issues before and know it’s not fun

Happy morning homies_


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac and Patty.

Patty, I have issues with my shoulder, as pulled muscle.  Not fun, and the kids tease me when I wince when I turn my arm a certain way.  I hope your shoulder is better after the shot.  I know my mom had a huge needle in hers, but pain free after that.  I do not like needles either.

Food was yum, and have a piece of yummy cheesecake for snacking on later.

Older one is dog/house sitting this weekend.  He will be back for Mother’s Day dinner.  May have him taxi his GM.

Relaxing day here, wahoo.


----------



## macraven

_today is the high 80's here.
tomorrow and days following will be in the 90's

summer is here to stay.


hope all homies have a great weekend!

welcome back home keisha.
good by and have fun schumi._


----------



## Charade67

My husband invited his undergraduate students over tonight and now we are watching student videos. 

HELP ME!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Charade.  

I am waiting for little one to come home from being out with her friends.  I do feel better, she said they left a party, as they all agreed the partiers were doing stupid things.  I will feel better when she is safely home.  Older one is dog sitting and DH is watching with eyes closed.  

Nice night so far.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh Charade! Hope you have an escape plan.
Warm today, busy day. Got home from work, changed clothes and ran boy to soccer. Oldest dropped middle off for graduation (band). Then boy wanted to meet friends for a couple rounds of mini golf-so dropped him on way home (his best friend was there and his mom was staying with a couple other parents-they live in our neighborhood and she offered to bring him home, which was good because DH was dropped at home after spending time at 19th hole (he's now laying on bed watching TV and resting his eyes), and got texts from middle to come get her. I was only a couple blocks away from dropping boy off so went to grab middle kid. We decided we were starving (neither of us had eaten anything since noon-no time) so we stopped at KFC on way home. Oldest found that out and was mad, so she is now off to Sonic for 1/2 price shake and burger. Oh-and have to get up at dawn to get middle back to school for her Asian culture field trip to KC tomorrow.
I am now debating if I have energy left to go shower bug spray off me before I collapse.

Did buy opening night tickets for Incredibles 2 at Disney Springs though!
Hope Schumi made it to Orlando alright!


----------



## macraven

Monyk forget the shower 
You can shower in the morning


I’m told smelling like bug spray is a real turn on


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> My husband invited his undergraduate students over tonight and now we are watching student videos.
> 
> HELP ME!!



Did you survive the videos?


----------



## Charade67

No escape plan. I’m going to need some serious decompression time. We had 20 students here tonight. I am an introvert, so large groups start stressing me out. Everyone was gone by 10:30 though. 

I am looking forward to seeing the Incredibles. 

I survived the student videos. Sometimes student videos are good. This was not one of those times. 

Dh just turned the TV on to Japanese pro wrestling. Shoot me now.


----------



## macraven

_Hopefully the times Mr Charade has the students over only happen once a year

That’s a lot of young people to have over

It would drive me nuts_


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Sometimes student videos are good. This was not one of those times.


*coffee snort 

Yeah hope it just once a year thing for you-glad you survived!


Didn't sleep great, crawled into middle kids bed after I dropped her off. Wanted to go back to sleep but it ain't happening. Will need nap later, but since fam is up need to get soccer clothes washed before game this afternoon. Will crash on deck later. Think I have a frozen lasagne I may make for dinner as I am too tired already to cook. 

Coffee is not helping this am...and dang chickens are upset about something (sounds like fighting over nesting box-3 nesting boxes for 3 hens and they all want to use the same one, and complain loudly when they can't get in when they want) and it is right outside window. 

Beautiful day here though!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## macraven

_Your chickens sounds like my kids when they were young

All wanting to sit in the same chair that only seats one

Having a lazy Saturday inside the house with ac on 


Enjoy the weekend homies!_


----------



## Squirlz

Watching F1 qualifying on a cold rainy day.  We're working a little on a Saturday to get some orders out.  Backed up after a week of traveling.


----------



## Monykalyn

AAANND the power button on my dryer broke.  Have to order replacement button so in meantime there is a hole where the button should go and I have to use a screwdriver to reach up enough to hit the power button. Dryer pulled out into middle of laundry room as hubs wants to replace the hose (pretty clogged). 

Bought flights for cruise on Silver airways out of branson. No place to enter KTN so have called -after waiting on hold 30 min took option for call back. 3.5 hours later no answer. emailed unhappy review to customer service. Meanwhile-proflowers has called twice to update me on order for my mom as the local florist apparently got backed up (email at 12:14 am timestamp). They upgraded order, but now won't be delivered til Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 

Your day tops mine



It’s hard to live with a dryer_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by..........

Long day yesterday.......but made it to Sapphire Falls.

Got a beautiful suite and have the lagoon view we wanted. Nice food and drinks in StrongWater last night, then early to bed......we were whooped! Being awake for almost 24 hours will do that though.........

Weather is hot! Thankfully!!!! Bit grey and some rain will hit next few days..........all the more time to be glad we’re not touring the parks this time..........

Lazy day so far, but loving this place so much!!! Love there’s a few faces we know apart from our friend.....

Hope your Saturday is a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Checking in.  Lots of traffic out.  Errands ran, presents bought, flowers dropped off to GM house.  Happy mom, she enjoyed seeing the flower arrangement we brought.  

Tonight, it is just little one and me.  She seems to be interested in a bbq place.  Still in a Severe Weather Watch.  Hope it fails to have rain.  We were rocking and rolling downpours twice in the wee hours.  I woke for both, but then went right back to sleep.  Loud thunder in the still of the night.  

Enjoy this muggy, 87 percent humidity, fluffy hair anyone?  

Nice Schumi is having fun her full first day of partying in the Florida sunshine.

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Slept in until 10:30 today. I needed it after last night.  Dh invites students over at the end of each semester. This time we had the most students we’ve ever had and it was the first time (and hopefully the last) we watched student films. 

I am a little concerned about Mother’s Day tomorrow. My mom sent B some money to buy me a gift. I gave dh a couple of suggestions for gifts. We all went to the mall this afternoon. I did some shopping on my own. When I met up with dh and B she was holding a bag from Hot Topic. I suspect my Mother’s Day gift is going to be Harry Potter themed. 

MonyK - Hope the chickens got settled and were able to work something out. Sorry about the dryer. 

Schumi - I thought of you today. We went back to the wing restaurant and dh wanted to try the insanity sauce. He just had a tiny bit, but it was too much for him. I think he will be avoiding ghost pepper from now on.

Lynne - 87 percent humidity? Sounds like Miami. Humidity and my hair are not friends. B’s hair is even worse. 

Well. It looks like I am going to have a brief getaway in June, but not a very interesting one. My sister emailed me and said that she will be visiting Mom for her birthday next month and asked my brother and me if we would be going too. Unfortunately my mom lives in a tiny town where there is absolutely nothing to do.


----------



## houseofthrees

Working today, but we are already in vacation mode.  Still need to go home and pack & make a trip to see my mom before we hit the road tonight/early morning.


----------



## Monykalyn

laundry room put together, sitting on deck with cocktail and Panera (oldest took her brother on some errands for me and they stopped for Panera takeout.) have Cuddle chicken up on deck exploring every nook-she has a croaky voice so it's funny when she makes noises. She just challenged the dog (6# chicken vs 85# dog) and she won. Kids got me a flowers and a potted plant for mother's day. Going up for day trip to lake tomorrow to see MiL. Supposed to be 90 degrees and sunny, so good day to spend at the lake.

I need to sleep well tonight-haven't really slept great any night this week.

Busy 3 day work week-I think I am looking forward to the 16 hour road trip just to have a break LOL!


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Lazy day so far, but loving this place so much!!


It looks so pretty in pictures!



Charade67 said:


> . Humidity and my hair are not friends.


Me neither but my girls hair is worse!


----------



## macraven

_I couldn't think of what to make for dinner tonight so did spaghetti.

Easy to fix and kitchen is closed now.....


Making tomorrow a simple food day.
Ordering take out pizza...


Enjoy the rest of your weekend homies!


Weekends mean nothing to us anymore.
When we worked, lived for the weekends.
Now, everyday is a Saturday._


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Mac.  LoL 

Was very much looking forward to bbq place that little one and I ate dinner at.  Both of us agreed no repeat.  Much better food in the bbq place that moved over 1/2 hour away.  Did leave dinner to a downpour.  Much lightning on way home.  Then to have tornado watch warning on radio and phone.  

Quiet now.  Watching the news.

Asked little one to zoo with me tomorrow morning.  We will bring an umbrella ️


----------



## macraven

_For all the mom’’s today_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Mother's Day to all !!  No big plans today- just a quiet dinner later when DS gets done with work. Beautiful day here- sunny and 73!!

Haven't accomplished much this weekend yet so even though I'd like to sit out in the sun today, I have to do some housework!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw you are recently back from a wonderful vacation 
Take the weekend off and veg out!

Just be queen of the day in your house this Sunday _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Pattyw you are recently back from a wonderful vacation
> Take the weekend off and veg out!
> 
> Just be queen of the day in your house this Sunday _



You're right!! The house can stay dirty another day! If only the kids(cats) that make it dirty could clean! I've wanted a roomba vacuum, but I think the cats would freak out if this vacuum were running around the room!

You relax today, too!!


----------



## Lynne G

A very wet and rainy day.

Little one and I enjoyed a quiet zoo before the rain came.  Who knew a kingfisher would call so loud.  Apparently, he got out of his enclosure twice.  To the relief of workers, he retuned, and they said it would be a long day, as he had gotten out twice this early morning.  Little one took a short video, and even on her phone replay, that call was loud.  Also go a video of a white bird that jiggled all over, then squawked, as he nodded his head.  Funny.  Then, two small, just born this year, gorillas, and some very playful gibbons.  For Mother’s Day, they had bath bombs, and fruit.  

Burgers and shakes with fries for lunch.  Full until dinner tonight.

So, enjoy you Sunday.  It is a 54 and rainy day for us, so hope you Sunday, be sunny and superb.

Later, homies.  Time for coffee.  And present wrapping.


----------



## Robo56

Quick drop in before I leave for Indy to wish all the moms a wonderful Mother’s Day.

 

 



 


Schumi glad to hear you made it to Orlando safely. Enjoy your vacation in the Florida sun 


Pattyw go to Youtube and type in cat riding Roomba. It’s really cute.


A special Happy Mother’s Day to Mac the mother of the Sans crew


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels Robbie and a smooth recovery from this last surgery

_


----------



## Charade67

Happy Mother’s Day!!

I am completely stuffed from lunch at one of my favorite restaurants.  I’m now continuing my Marvel movie marathon. Today’s selection is Captain America:The Winter Soldier. My movie watching buddy is curled up next to me on the recliner.


----------



## houseofthrees

Happy Mother’s Day!  Hope you have all had a wonderful one. 

We are 20 mins away from Portofino.  I am ready to be out if the car.  Pretty sure my whole clan agrees!


----------



## macraven

_3Houses, WOOT......!_


----------



## schumigirl

Rain finally started at 4.30pm........been hot and threatening all day........

Back in our Suite strangely watching Die Hard with snacks and glass of wine.......will shower and head out somewhere for dinner later......if rain stays on........its Amatista.......

Having a blast!!!!


----------



## houseofthrees

schumigirl said:


> Rain finally started at 4.30pm........been hot and threatening all day........
> 
> Back in our Suite strangely watching Die Hard with snacks and glass of wine.......will shower and head out somewhere for dinner later......if rain stays on........its Amatista.......
> 
> Having a blast!!!!



I think we brought the rain in with us.


----------



## schumigirl

houseofthrees said:


> I think we brought the rain in with us.



Lol........we can blame you if you want........ it was forecast all day, so not raining till most of the day has past is alright in my book........

We’re still in the happiest place on Earth..........

Hope you’re trip is fabulous......give us a shout if you see us.........



Planning on Studios tomorrow morning, unless it rains.....then it’s Mall at Millenia............meeting a friend offsite for earlyish dinner then planning IOA until late as it’s open till 10.......unless it rains............then it’s StrongWater for us........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, looks like it will be Amastista for you and Tom tonight.

I have Orlando weather on my phone and looks like good weather for ducks the next 24 hours.

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, looks like it will be Amastista for you and Tom tonight.
> 
> I have Orlando weather on my phone and looks like good weather for ducks the next 24 hours.
> _



Yep........made the most of the day before rain started.......

May or may not have involved some sangria at Backwater Bar in IOA..........

Had the worst lunch ever........went to Gaylord Palms.........food was awful! Beautiful hotel though..........so sitting having snacks to tide us over till dinner..........


----------



## macraven

_Where is dinner tonight?
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Where is dinner tonight?_



I think it’s drying up........so maybe Cowfish if it stays dry, then a cocktail in Margaritaville............or Amatista.........

All depends on weather..........

Enjoy your pizza mac........always a good choice.............


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning

 Back to work day unless you are on vacation or in the hospital today
(Looking at you Robbie)


Have a good week homies_


----------



## RAPstar

One day I'm going to wake up and not be tired but today is not that day. Wasn't helped by the fact I was awoken sometime in the night by the clickety clack of the dog walking around. Already had a diet soda to start the caffeine, then coffee when I get to work. Have a good one ya'll!


----------



## macraven

_Back home rapstar 

Noticed you have a new trip set up_


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.  Hope your day is a good one.  We have rain, and more rain.  Pattern for the week.  Muggy as all this morning, with 57 feeling just icky.  70 or so by the afternoon, with chance of severe thunderstorms arriving.  Did I say muggy?  With the rain earlier this morning, a wet ride.  Oh well, ice tea and an ice cream bar for breakfast.  Yep, that's right, even on a work day, ice cream for breakfast.  

 House and Schumi, hope the weather is great today.  Enjoy your vacations at the Dark Side.

Robo, sending lots of hugs and good wishes all goes well today.

And  what?  A Robbie sighting.  Yay!  And a dog?  Yep, diet soda is a good start to the day.  

With that,






and for those cat lovers:


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!!

Schumi and houseofthrees- Yay on Orlando! Hope the weather dries up for you!! It's still the place to be even on a rainy day!!

Robo- will definitely check out the You Tube on cat roomba!! Safe travels!

Charade-your kitty is adorable!!

Have a dentist appointment this morning- just a cleaning(hopefully he won't find any other work!)


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> House and Schumi, hope the weather is great today. Enjoy your vacations at the Dark Side.


ugh-looks like tropical depression moving into Florida-hope it moves on through quickly!

Monday. Yay. 3 sleeps til take kid back to the Mouse for the summer. Went to lake yesterday for the day-gorgeous day. Took MiL (and her husband and his sister) out to lunch at one of our favorite spots on the lake. Then shopping for the boy-spent ~$150 and he got 2 pairs shoes, 3 shirts, 4 pairs shorts, swim trunks with swim shirt - not too shabby. I picked up a new swim top (have lots of plain black bottoms) and a cute dress from Target-Mickey collection. Will be good for cruise too (150 days but who's counting). Then to pool for couple hours before heading home. Oldest decided to stay for a couple days-she is trying to make most of her very short break between finals and job.

Hope the cleaning is quick and painless Patty!

Lynne-is that tropical depression weather pattern affecting you? We may get a storm or two here in next day but that is from jetstream.

Out of melatonin and haven't slept great most nights for last week. Must stop and get some on way home.

Happy post-SundayFunday! (maybe if I don't call it Monday it won't behave like a Monday??)


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, nope, no tropical for me, just a low weather system that seems to like being just off the coast, so every day this week, rain.  Tomorrow, chance of high wind thunderstorms in the afternoon - evening.  We have a peek of some sun for a few hours, before rain for the ride home.  Yay, for your cruise countdown, and shopping buys.  Also sounds like you had a great Mother's Day.  

Nice enough walk for lunch.  64 out, so pleasant enough, but with all the wet still around, muggy and damp feeling.  Tree leaves still upside down, so more rain in store for later today, for sure.

Oh yeah, it definitely feels like a Monday.  Did not sleep well last night.  Rain and noisy neighbors.  Well, partying for Mothers so late, maybe okay, but this mother needs an early bedtime.

Time for tea.  Lunch ate, quite quickly for some reason.  Maybe some chocolate this afternoon.  

Hey homies, stop in and say hello.  Charade, Tink, looking at you all.


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- Safe travels!  Hope the weather clears up for all of you in and heading to Orlando!! 

Monyk- I've read about melatonin- maybe I should try it.  I don't sleep well- wake up a lot and can't get back to sleep. I blame it on old age!

So, the only constant in my life right now is that I keep changing my vacations!  Had a long weekend planned over Memorial Day to visit Universal & Disney.  But older son found an apartment in Ft. Lauderdale (pheww!! ) So they can get the keys June 23.  He's heading down with his fiancee to get the keys, clean, etc. before the move.  So, DH and I offered to help.  So, in order to save $$ and vacation days, we decided to shorten our May vacation and stay at Sapphire Falls instead of HRH. We may still try to venture over to EPCOT for a day, but we'll see. We thought of skipping this trip, but it was our relaxing weekend so we're going ahead with it!


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> I don't sleep well- wake up a lot and can't get back to sleep. I blame it on old age!


This is me too!! If I wake up past about 1 am I am usually awake or fitful sleep rest of night. The melatonin has helped with staying asleep part.  

Have fun with memorial weekend - hopefully no monsoons!


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work again, but I leave in less than an hour. 
I think this board is getting to me. I had a dream the other night that I was going back to one of the theme parks. I was upset because I had forgotten to pack my contact lenses. (I haven’t worn contacts for years.) I also has to pick up some big, goey donuts first. I really need a vacation. 



houseofthrees said:


> We are 20 mins away from Portofino. I am ready to be out if the car. Pretty sure my whole clan agrees!


 hope you have a great trip and don’t get rained on too much. 



macraven said:


> Back to work day unless you are on vacation or in the hospital today
> (Looking at you Robbie)


Yeah, back to work for me. Came in today and asked for some time off. 



Lynne G said:


> We have rain, and more rain. Pattern for the week. Muggy as all this morning, with 57 feeling just icky. 70 or so by the afternoon, with chance of severe thunderstorms arriving.


We have to possibility of severe weather today. It’s also supposed to storm all weekend. 



pattyw said:


> Charade-your kitty is adorable!!


Thank you. 



Monykalyn said:


> Will be good for cruise too (150 days but who's counting


Of course you’re counting. Who wouldn’t be?



pattyw said:


> Had a long weekend planned over Memorial Day to visit Universal & Disney. But older son found an apartment in Ft. Lauderdale (pheww!! ) So they can get the keys June 23. He's heading down with his fiancee to get the keys, clean, etc. before the move. So, DH and I offered to help.


 Congrats to him on finding an apartment. We did a lot of apartment hunting in that area several years ago.  

Getting sleepy now. I think I will get up and walk around a bit.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by........

Monsoon weather this morning........dried up after lunch and looking much better now.........who says you can’t have fun in the rain! Shopping is fun...........

IOA and Cowfish later I think............loving this trip...........

Hope youse guys are doing good.........


----------



## macraven

_I was hoping you would pop in here!_


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh I can’t wait to go back to Cowfish. 

Long Monday as usual. On the bus heading home.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie (RAPstar)
Are you home now?
Still on the bus?


To the other Robbie (Robo)
Been praying the surgery went fine today
I know you won’t be doing anything but recovering now

Hope you heal smoothly and quickly!_


----------



## macraven

_Where are all the night owls ?


_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Where are all the night owls ?
> 
> _


I’m still up. Should probably try to get some sleep. I shouldn’t have taken a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Early bird had work to do.  Hello homies.  Get out to vote, if this is your day to.  As polling places here are in the schools, and college is done, both kids were sound asleep when I left this morning.  Slackers.  LOL  I will call around 10am to remind older one to vote.

I am hoping no ride in the storm this afternoon, as we get the line of thunderstorms Charade enjoyed yesterday afternoon.

Hope you had no down wires or trees yesterday Charade.  Also hope you had a good night sleep.

Robo, hope all went well with the surgery and you are resting comfortably.  Sending wellness hugs.  And some mummy dust too, to speed your recovery.

Schumi.  Thanks for the live reports.  Glad to hear you are enjoying even with the monsoon rain.  I have to try Cowfish one of these days.  Not a fan of fish, but burgers, yes.  I hope you get better weather soon.

Patty, yep, any week-end away is a good one.  Nice your DS found a place in Ft. L.  My friend lives there, in a condo, where he can see the cruise ships from his windows.  Sigh, no plans right now.  Little one seems to think we need to get away for her birthday.  Hmm, that big 16 trip was not to be a yearly thing.  I can plot and scheme though.

Mac, Good Morning!  Hope your coffee is hot, and the cats are behaving.  I get daily cat pictures.  Today, was of some Savannah ones.  Pretty cool that they kept the spotted fur from their Asian roots.  Not sure I like their skinny faces.


  so remember a taco, as it is that means tacos, or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  either way, terrific Tuesday to all the homies.  Bad hair day, with foggy, muggy start, but the sun is shining, before the bully cold air will push our lovely hot air around, so hope those with the storm today are safe and dry.


And a funny:






Need my second cup of tea, so later homies.  Get up, it's Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

I had to keep editing, as the pictures kept getting wonky.  Hmm, wacky DIS or fat fingers?  I need coffee.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Cat woke me up way too early today. Unfortunately there will be no time to nap this afternoon. 

B has a field trip today. They are going to the National D-Day Memorial. After work I will pick her up at school and then we are going to Starbucks to meet a friend of mine who I haven’t seen in years. She is only going to be in town one day, and I will only get to spend about an hour with her.  We will get a quick dinner and then have to get back to the high school for B’s band concert. 

Lynne - We never got any of the severe weather that was mentioned yesterday. I think most of it was to the north of us. We are supposed to get thunderstorms this weekend. B has a picnic to attend and dh has graduation. 

Gotta run. Will probably check in later depending on how slow work is today.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> I can plot and scheme though.



I believe that's on the Mom job description!



Charade67 said:


> Cat woke me up way too early today



They're gems! They wake us up- we feed them and go to work- then they go back to bed!!




Stormy this morning here- bad hair day!! But later going to get a cut and color- have to get in every 5 weeks so I never will know if I'm getting gray hairs!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, little one can point out your gray hair Patty.  I go around 5 weeks too, as I get gray roots easily, that little one promptly comments on.  Bad hair as well, so muggy, even with this sunny mid morning.  

Charade, glad you did not get that storm.  We have flood warning, and chance of high winds and hail.  Joy. I will hopefully be home, eating dinner or watching TV/Ipad.  Supposed to be outta here around midnight.  Then, thanks to a stalled low weather system off the coast, it welcomes the Northern cold air, and brings rounds of rain, some heavy, that we will enjoy until at least Monday.  Then next week, rinse and repeat.  A cool weather time, with summer like storms.  Wonderful May we are having.  

Gave my Dsis some bulbs to plant.  The ones that I gave her last year, came up beautifully this year.  She has good luck with them, and thankfully, not of interest from the deer.  I told her to plant soon, as lots of rain will surely water them.  And a yay, as this week-end she'll opening her pool.  Little one is stoked, and happy Dsis will turn on the heater for her.  Well water is quite chilly, and with not much sun, the sun cover does not get a chance to warm up the water.  In summer, with fully sunny days, her pool is like bath water.  Ah, can you tell, I am ready for summer.  

And MonyK, I'll have 2 kids working again this summer.  They sucked it up, and decided to work at least one more summer.  Happy mom here.  

Ha, you cat people.  I properly trained my dogs to not get up until I did.  Even worked if you had to do a bathroom run, if you went straight back to bed, they didn't move until you were up for good.  Maybe you could train an old cat new tricks?  LOL

Free coffee.  Suspect, so put cream and sugar in it.  Have to wince every time I take a sip, going to put ice in it.  Hopefully water down, it doesn't bite back.

Sigh, it is lunchtime yet?  Walk will be warm, I think.  Saying 90 degrees before the monsoon we get to endure.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes sending healing thoughts to Robo-hope recovery is speeding along nicely!
Procrastinating working again. And yet another night of poor sleep-although not feeling too bad (yet). Coffee in hand. 
Chickens were screeching this am-not sure about what? At least the dog lets us sleep!


Lynne G said:


> that big 16 trip was not to be a yearly thing.


Right? We get back from our cruise on my middles 16th. She is not too happy a camper about that, but we did start making tentative plans for her graduation trip in (gulp) 2 years-France for 2 weeks it is. Will probably pay MF on the timeshare for 2 years in advance so I can deposit the weeks and start the search. I have friend in Germany that I would love to take a couple days to go see as well. Also planted but in MiL ear to come with us...



Charade67 said:


> B has a field trip today. They are going to the National D-Day Memorial. After work I will pick her up at school and then we are going to Starbucks to meet a friend of mine who I haven’t seen in years. She is only going to be in town one day, and I will only get to spend about an hour with her. We will get a quick dinner and then have to get back to the high school for B’s band concert.


busy-we call this 4th quarter parenting (basically month of May) where parents are so dang tired and it seems to be busier than other times of year and you just have to keep chugging along.

Rain last night-yay-garden is sprouting up all over the place. Supposed to be 90 here on saturday while Orlando is in low 80's+rain (boo).  May not be doing a waterpark day if storms all day. 

got fish out for dinner...could easily do fish tacos...hmmm...


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> as I get gray roots easily, that little one promptly comments on



I think "pointing out flaws" is on the kid Job Description! LOL!

Decided to meet DH at Salsarita's for dinner before my hair appointment so it's TACO TUESDAY!

Monyk- ordered melatonin from Amazon!!


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, France?

My boys should have been in your family instead of mine

When all 4 of them graduated from high school and college, we took them out to eat to celebrate 

No trips.....they lucked out in parents 
But none of them paid a penny for their education so they graduated debt free

Still have the ac on and it’s lovely inside the house

Noticed Orlando still having rain
Hope peeps in the parks can work around it for the periods it stops

Have a fun day homies!_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Monyk- ordered melatonin from Amazon!!



I buy melatonin at Walgreens or cvs
Cheap with their coupons

What strength did you buy?

Hope it works for you quickly


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I buy melatonin at Walgreens or cvs
> Cheap with their coupons
> 
> What strength did you buy?
> 
> Hope it works for you quickly



5mg tablets. Says you can take up to 10mg. Thx-Will check Walgreens if it help me.
I confess- I am addicted to Amazon. I surf Amazon while I eat my lunch at work! and when I relax in front of the tv in the evening! and maybe in the morning while I have coffee and put my makeup on....


----------



## macraven

_I alternate between ambian and melatonin when I have sleep issues

When I take melatonin my dosage is 30 mg

But I have had sleep issues for many years and it takes a higher dose for me my doctor said

The only thing I do not like with melatonin is having vivid dreams
But can shake them off and get back to sleep _


----------



## pattyw

Once I had the kids, I am a very light sleeper! We have a sound machine at home (and travel with it too) to drown out some noise. Nothing drowns out DH snoring, but.... 
Now, my "mature" age problem is that I wake up at 2 or 3am and can't get back to sleep! I'm afraid to take a sleeping pill so maybe this will help without knocking me out!


----------



## schumigirl

Boiling hot and SUNSHINE this morning........

Had lovely time in Studios..........warm and sunny.......Fast and Furious SUCKS!!! Not as bad as Jimmy Fallon.....but almost........

One tiny rainshower as we got boat back to hotel....lasted a minute then gone.........

Off to Mall at Millenia...........


----------



## macraven

_Someone is going shopping....

Have fun Schumi!_


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi shopping.  Yep, that sounds right.  Glad to hear hot, and not surprised you did not like the new Fast ride.  Think you are in the majority.  

Still sunny, but sky looks like a storm is coming.  Better not be when I am commuting or voting.  Leaves on tree are upside down.  Yep, rain is on it's way.  But hey, I am enjoying the sun and some warmth before rain, and 70 degree rainy days start tomorrow.

Pizza for lunch, so kids will be hungry when I get home, me, maybe not so much.  Was a filling lunch.  

More tea for me.  The coffee was definitely not good, so even free, not for me.  






  I could use one, but not.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Someone is going shopping....
> 
> Have fun Schumi!_



We did!!!!! Got to 88F.......much better than yesterday..........

And didn’t buy much........massive thunderstorm just finished......sitting in StrongWater watching it......just got in before the heavens opened........this is the way to watch a thunderstorm.........cocktail in hand, DH beside me and planning which hotel to eat in tonight...........

We did plan to go to Oceannaire for dinner later, but Tom’s had a beer.......so no  tonight.......

Either Sushi, StrongWater or Jakes..........

Nice relaxing trip...........


----------



## macraven

_Where you do go for food, make sure they have booze there


Hot day here for me but looks like rain soon _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Where you do go for food, make sure they have booze there
> 
> 
> Hot day here for me but looks like rain soon _



Lol......of course........since you insist........

Having a rum revival cocktail right now........still in StrongWater........thunderstorm still going but fading away.......lovely watching it out the window........

Hope you don’t get too much rain........


----------



## Monykalyn

Should be starting to sort and pack but eh-did get wash started, cooked dinner (pan roasted fish with proscuitto, lemon, wine, caper sauce (sounds fancy but super duper easy!) risotto, green beans. Think I am going to use the frozen lasagne tomorrow so the kids have leftovers for a couple days (Father in law coming to stay with younger 2). 
wine in hand, actually multitasking as listening in on-line training with one of my companies.  I actually know this stuff but it is really nice refresher, and free CEU's that can go towards my license.


macraven said:


> Monyk, France?


We have been talking a Europe trip for a few years-derailed by Disney (2014 because DH company had annual meeting there and we hadn't been in 10 years, 2015 because I didn't get enough and I wanted to do Star wars weekends, and then this past fall and now summer because we have a CM in family). Took oldest to Washington DC for her senior trip over spring break her senior year. 



pattyw said:


> Now, my "mature" age problem is that I wake up at 2 or 3am and can't get back to sleep


This is my problem exactly. It really is a chemical brain issue. Melatonin helps-I usually take 15 mg. Also I use earplugs at night, as my DH also has snoring at times.
However I have been taking Claritin-D past couple days and that takes appetite away and also makes me not sleep well-but I'd be scratching eyes without it this time of year.

Looks like pretty good rain chances while we are Florida-waterpark day may be a washout. Ah well, we will find something to do for the day!


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
I know what you can do if it is a rain out day for the parks.....


Have a glass of wine with Schumi 



Have safe travels and a great vacation _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Monyk
> I know what you can do if it is a rain out day for the parks.....
> 
> 
> Have a glass of wine with Schumi
> 
> 
> 
> Have safe travels and a great vacation _


Sounds great to me!!


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl, hope you are still reading the sans

Been thinking of you and your pending surgery

I know you are a hurting cowboy but once you have your surgery, you will be on the road to improvement _


_Robbie, shoot up a flare once you are back home and let us know how you are doing
Hope you are pain free soon 


Hugs to all the homies here reading along_


----------



## Lynne G

Woosh of wind, then downpour, then hours of lighter rain and lots of lightning strikes, and loud thunder.  Right after dinner.  

No sunny day until at least Tuesday next week.  Boo.  Rain and more rain even through the weekend.  

News is tiring, and so am I.  

Can leave the light on.  Peaceful, and sound sleep to all the homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all the homies had a good night, after we weathered the storm.  Even the City got a rainbow.  But, since the low that created that storm, is sitting over shore, another low system is coming by Friday, so periods of heavy rain will be our forecast for the next 5 days.  I was complaining of a gray winter, well, this has been a gray May.  Hello?  I want just long periods of beautiful weather.

And, it's a sweet 16 of a day, that's right the middle of May, and a Wednesday.  Hello camel,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  I see you're colorful today.  Yep, need that in this gray of a day.  But, hump day it is, and Friday will be there before you blink.  Those of us week day workers, hey, only 2 more days of work.  

With that, tea and breakfast already eaten, may get another cup of tea, as it's muggy inside and out.  I wonder if the chillers will be cranked up soon.  Then I'll need lots of cups of tea.

Have a wonderful, wacky Wednesday homies.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!!

Hope all of those traveling are having a fun time!!

Lynne- sorry about all the rain! Hope you get sun before Tuesday!!  Yesterday was a dreary rainy day but ended up clearing out.  Today is very nice- sunny and 75!!  We're getting the rain this weekend.  The weather hasn't been very kind to any of us this year!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. Had a good day yesterday. I met up with a friend I haven’t seen in 10 years or more. I just wish we had more time to spend together. Last night was B’s last band concert of the school year. It lasted almost 3 hours.  The band teacher recognizes every graduating senior. 



pattyw said:


> Stormy this morning here- bad hair day!! But later going to get a cut and color- have to get in every 5 weeks so I never will know if I'm getting gray hairs!


I just colored my hair on Monday. I’ve had gray hair since high school. Sometimes I think I want to just let it all go gray, but haven’t had the courage to do that yet. 



Lynne G said:


> Ha, you cat people. I properly trained my dogs to not get up until I did. Even worked if you had to do a bathroom run, if you went straight back to bed, they didn't move until you were up for good. Maybe you could train an old cat new tricks? LOL


Train a cat? You’re funny. Our main problem is that Caspian hates it when we close doors and will sit outside and howl. If we let him in the room with us he will keep us awake by climbing over the dressers and knocking stuff off. 



Monykalyn said:


> Right? We get back from our cruise on my middles 16th. She is not too happy a camper about that, but we did start making tentative plans for her graduation trip in (gulp) 2 years-France for 2 weeks it is. Will probably pay MF on the timeshare for 2 years in advance so I can deposit the weeks and start the search. I have friend in Germany that I would love to take a couple days to go see as well. Also planted but in MiL ear to come with us...


France? Wow, what a nice graduation trip. We offered B a trip, but her first choice was New Zealand. Unfortunately that is not on the budget. Her second choice was Hollywood, so we will have a Southern California trip next year. 



macraven said:


> The only thing I do not like with melatonin is having vivid dreams


 I have vivid dreams without supplements. Some of them can be really strange. 



schumigirl said:


> Had lovely time in Studios..........warm and sunny.......Fast and Furious SUCKS!!! Not as bad as Jimmy Fallon.....but almost......


 Just curious, what is it about the ride that makes it so terrible? I haven’t heard any good things about it yet. 

Guess I should go and get back to work. Lunch in just an hour.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, that's funny, we have a inside door to our bathroom, and our male lab would cry if he couldn't get in.  So, to this day, we tend not to close that inside door.  He jumped in the shower one time, that was a shock to my DH.  Funny your cat does howl if not let in your room.

I'm ready for lunch too, Charade.

Good Morning Patty, yep, some rain and gray days in store for us.  I'm just glad it's not snow.

Robo, I hope you are resting comfortably and sending good wishes your way.  I hope you can send an owl to us, for an update, when you feel well enough to do so.


----------



## houseofthrees

schumigirl said:


> Had lovely time in Studios..........warm and sunny.......Fast and Furious SUCKS!!! Not as bad as Jimmy Fallon.....but almost........
> 
> One tiny rainshower as we got boat back to hotel....lasted a minute then gone.........
> 
> Off to Mall at Millenia...........



Oh, we totally agree, except I would say it is worse than Fallon.  I was really hoping the complaints I read were exaggerated. 

We spent yesterday down at Clearwater beach.  Glad to see the sun shinning today. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  More live reports from House and Schumi.  Thank you both for letting us read about your trips so quickly.  And yay for sunny and hot.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Finally, some time to drive by.  Not sure how people do those longer trips, way too much stuff piled up again this time waiting to pounce on me as i walked in the door lol

Rain, rain go away.

Andy returns, trip in hand woot.  1st, we loved our stay @ the Dolphin in April.  Even better I snagged on priceline!  What cruiseline/itinerary did you pick?



Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a plan!  We all enjoy Finnegans and Blues are a hoot sometimes.  Sorry to hear fun is at the end, but hey, I know you'll be back again!
> 
> And, we'll be out your way at the end of the month.  As it gets closer, if you're around, we may be able to say hello.  Driving, so other than a walk to 3 or so hours at Pitt, we're game.



My DS who suffered the traumatic brain injury via auto accident sweet talked his neuro into giving him red light to return to work on a limited basis.  seizure protocol = no driving for 6 months since he observed in the trauma unit as by product of accident.  Nothing since, thank God, but the rules are there for a reason.

No bus service, direct or as early as he starts to work.  I am, by default, his personal uber driver.  First run today.  Figure it will consume 5 hours a day, then another hour when football practice starts in the evening.  Glad to help him and that he’s doing better but not sure i’m Ever going to get accustomed to waking @ 3 am.

Toss in having GD for the summer and very glad I only need solid 6 hours, will learn to roll with less lol



pattyw said:


> You're right!! The house can stay dirty another day! If only the kids(cats) that make it dirty could clean! I've wanted a roomba vacuum, but I think the cats would freak out if this vacuum were running around the room!
> 
> You relax today, too!!



I’d freak out if i had a roomba running around the house.



Robo56 said:


> Quick drop in before I leave for Indy to wish all the moms a wonderful Mother’s Day
> 
> Schumi glad to hear you made it to Orlando safely. Enjoy your vacation in the Florida sun
> 
> 
> Pattyw go to Youtube and type in cat riding Roomba. It’s really cute.
> 
> 
> A special Happy Mother’s Day to Mac the mother of the Sans crew
> 
> View attachment 322228



Mother Mac eh? I’m going with big sista or something, but get Robo’s lovely sentiment.

Hope you are feeling better every day!



Monykalyn said:


> Yes sending healing thoughts to Robo-hope recovery is speeding along nicely!
> Procrastinating working again. And yet another night of poor sleep-although not feeling too bad (yet). Coffee in hand.
> Chickens were screeching this am-not sure about what? At least the dog lets us sleep!
> 
> Right? We get back from our cruise on my middles 16th. She is not too happy a camper about that, but we did start making tentative plans for her graduation trip in (gulp) 2 years-France for 2 weeks it is. Will probably pay MF on the timeshare for 2 years in advance so I can deposit the weeks and start the search. I have friend in Germany that I would love to take a couple days to go see as well. Also planted but in MiL ear to come with us...
> 
> 
> busy-we call this 4th quarter parenting (basically month of May) where parents are so dang tired and it seems to be busier than other times of year and you just have to keep chugging along.
> 
> Rain last night-yay-garden is sprouting up all over the place. Supposed to be 90 here on saturday while Orlando is in low 80's+rain (boo).  May not be doing a waterpark day if storms all day.
> 
> got fish out for dinner...could easily do fish tacos...hmmm...



Talk about a grad trip! Holy cow, sweeeeet!



schumigirl said:


> We did!!!!! Got to 88F.......much better than yesterday..........
> 
> And didn’t buy much........massive thunderstorm just finished......sitting in StrongWater watching it......just got in before the heavens opened........this is the way to watch a thunderstorm.........cocktail in hand, DH beside me and planning which hotel to eat in tonight...........
> 
> We did plan to go to Oceannaire for dinner later, but Tom’s had a beer.......so no  tonight.......
> 
> Either Sushi, StrongWater or Jakes..........
> 
> Nice relaxing trip...........



Staff at jakes stated it would take ‘forevere’ for basic Phillie roll i ordered few weeks ago, in front of me in 10 minutes.  Dave’s steak was a disaster, 2nd time, figure he’ll go with a burger next go-round.  Not sure what’s up there as to dip in quality we’ve been experiencing.  Look forward to your thoughts this trip.


----------



## Monykalyn

Killing a few minutes til time to go! Lunch was chinese for 3rd day in row-unintentional: NH on monday had switched their menu (Sweet n sour was supposed to be on wWednesday but they were BBq that day for Nursing home week)-it was dreadful. That cook is usually excellent, she followed the recipe given and it was not good. So I didn't really eat much. Tuesday - friend and I ordered out chinese (where I am consultant with diff company) and then today-back to a home with same company as Monday and it is the regularly scheduled Chinese day. However I warned this cook this am that the recipe is awful so he fixed it up his way-really really good. but I will probably swell like a tick later after all the salt this week!

Got to run to store to pick up some supplies so FiL doesn't have to worry about food for next couple days...

Keep hoping the rain will GO AWAY later this week in Florida! I'm going to Flower&Garden for a bit regardless, but if it is really raining/storming then have DD stay behind and save that day on the non expire ticket.  Need to get packed and hope I don't forget anything important...


----------



## Charade67

Mind if I brag for a moment? B’s school has 3 bands - concert, symphonic, and wind symphony. Wind symphony is the “elite”. B found out today that she will be in the wind symphony next year. They usually have a trip each year. Two years ago they played at Carnegie Hall in NYC. I hope they get to go somewhere cool next year. 

Lynne - I have to thank you and your daughter again for the clarinet. I am certain that having a higher quality instrument helped her get in.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by..........

Day of two halves......

Had the most gorgeous weather in the beautiful city of St Augustine........hot and sunny all day.......what a gorgeous place! I could live there......

Drove through a monsoon passing by Daytona coming home.....

And been monsoon like here for the past hour since we got back, made it in just as the heavens opened.......thunder, lightning and heavy rain. No late park time tonight.......fabulous to watch though from the warmth and dryness of our suite........it’s getting worse again as I type.  

Cocktail time then..........

Still having an amazing time.......I’m glad we have some lovely food options on hand.....between here and RP we won’t starve.......


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just curious, what is it about the ride that makes it so terrible? I haven’t heard any good things about it yet.
> 
> Guess I should go and get back to work. Lunch in just an hour.



There’s no real story line......it’s drawn out and slow......you spend time watching folks having a party! It’s part of the supposed storyline of course, but poorly executed.......first half of the ride is pointless.......then the “fast” part is disappointing.........just truly dreadful........there’s  very “forced” feel when they talk about us all being “family”......didn’t feel in any way natural........I just hated it if I’m honest........

We rode it 3 times to get a different perspective and sat in 3 different places........still not good. I did kinda like the second human interaction as he was kinda funny.......but that’s it.......

Will not ride it again. 3 times and out. 

We did the full line and it’s not that great......and we are real car loving people........nah.......not for us.......

I really can’t believe Universal missed the mark so badly with this one. Especially after Fallon being so bad.......for us of course........


----------



## Lynne G

Thought little one would like a 17th birthday in the Dark Side.  Said booked the Porto for us, and I got yeah mom, where we always go.  Sarcasm?  Yes.  I said I could cancel, she said, no that is fine.  I said if you can think of somewhere else, let me know.  

And may have booked Drury for October.  Giving it much more thought.  Miss you guys with the ghouls.

Wet and rainy night.  Watching show on hummingbirds.  At least somewhere it is sunny.  We do have some in our yard.  Older one has seen one at our sliding glass backdoor several times.  At first he thought it was a cicada killer bee, as that one likes to bore in our wood deck.

Ah, coma from chicken parm and pasta.  If I am lucky, pasta for lunch tomorrow.  DH can be very hungry when arriving late.  

Keisha, yay, you are alive!

And a wahoo for B.  That is an accomplishment.  Little one was happy to give it to someone who would take good care of it.  

Ah, did errands and should have stopped for coffee, er, maybe not.  

Have a good night homies.  Happy dreams and restful sleep all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Severe thunderstorm now. Thought I had another sick chicken-cuddle chicken acting droopy, pale comb. Had kids bring her in and try to get her to drink. She perked up after awhile (and a nap). Think she was just hot. 

Started packing some for tomorrow's departure.  Looks like rain this weekend in Orlando so seeking out alternative to water park.

stouffer lasagne tonight, with salad, bread. Enjoyed wine on patio while it cooked. 

Dang rain messing with my TV shows tonight (satellite)

WOOHOO to Charades daughter-that is a mighty accomplishment! All 3 of my kids have been in band or are currently in band. 

Weather radio, phones all going off for the weather alerts-oh fun.


----------



## keishashadow

Eldest DS driving GD back home from gymnastics last night was attacked by Bambi. They were both just shook up thank God. Can’t say the same for his car

Driving back home  in dark this am saw a doe right on side of road a few feet from my car as I Made a hairpin turn.  Glad she decided not to bolt

No idea why they are running here. Not hunting or mating season as far as I know.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Bambi's cousin bounced off DH's truck front in the early morning hours, and did quite a bit of damage, a few years ago.  Keisha, very glad to hear DS and GD are okay, even if the car was damaged. Very scary for both of them.  And thankful you didn't copy them either.  I don't know why so active right now either, except with all this rain, maybe they are feeding closer to the road.  I get very nervous whenever I see one from my car.   Eek news to read first here.  Sending lots of hugs to DS and GD.

And time for tea.  Cool and damp inside, with puddled road commute.  Ate that turnover quick, so may be in the hunt for more soon.  Took some salted cashews to munch on for later today, they may be gotten into earlier than that.









  Why yes it is, so drink up, it's good to be hydrated this Thursday, and have a terrific, totally awesome day.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Eldest DS driving GD back home from gymnastics last night was attacked by Bambi. They were both just shook up thank God. Can’t say the same for his car
> 
> Driving back home  in dark this am saw a doe right on side of road a few feet from my car as I Made a hairpin turn.  Glad she decided not to bolt
> 
> No idea why they are running here. Not hunting or mating season as far as I know.



Oh goodness, glad they’re ok though.......and glad you don’t have a run in with bambi either.......



Awake far too early this morning.........sun is coming up but a little cloudy. May try and get some Park time in this morning........

Trying to convince myself my very pale arms have a little colour in them after a day in the sun yesterday.......  

Have a great day


----------



## macraven

Looks like morning started early for many of the homies 



Monyk have safe travels today


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Sans family 







Returned home yesterday afternoon from Indianapolis. All went well with stents being removed. Lower back is pretty sore and I’am going to chock that up to them moving me around while I was under general anesthesia. I have some weakness and generally tired, but a few nights in my own bed should help that.

Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts sent my way. I appreciate your prayers and kindness 

Lots to be thankful for. My baby sis K was with me and I’am so thankful she was there. Doc thinks this should take care of duct problem. So hoping this is all behind me now.

The hotel staff at The Conrad where great and it’s a beautiful place to Convalesce. Rooms are beautiful and quiet.

There was a full sized Indy 500 race car in the lobby. Never seen one up close before.  They host a lot of the drivers and owners. They were doing some preliminary trials for the race.

Schumi sounds like even though you are getting some rain you are still having a great time. That’s the nice part of rain in Florida. You tend to get rain morning or evening with breaks in between.  Have a great rest of your vacation. Enjoy your cocktails and you never know you actually might have some color on your arms after being in sun.

Keisha so glad to hear your son and granddaughter are ok after run in with deer, very scary situation 

Monykalyn safe travels to you and family 

Houseofthrees glad to hear you are enjoying some sun on vacation.

Lynne love the animal pics

6 more sleeps till grandbabies and I leave for vacation.


----------



## Robo56

Hi Tink


----------



## tink1957

Yay, Robo's back  glad you're getting better and hope you're back to normal soon 

I'm back and playing catch up today since my phone was out of data thanks to an app that I had to delete which was using as much as chrome.  Wish we had access to good wifi here in the sticks.  We also live in deer alley and I cringe every morning at one particular spot they are fond of crossing  

Glad Robbie is back and planning a new trip...I count 2 trips this fall ...sounds like you're making up for lost time 

I had a great mother's day after working 8 to 5 and had to brag a little...Trey grilled chicken and steaks and Danielle met me at the door with a pina colada...I could get used to that 

Hope everyone had a great mother's day...sorry I missed it.

Hi mac, Carole, Lynne, Janet, Charade, Three, monyk, patty and anyone else I missed 

Now I have to get ready for work, short day today thankfully.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Monykalyn

On our way- car is packed. I'm leaning on kidults stuffed laundry bag in backseat. 

Thank goodness Keisha family ok after car vs deer. Had that happen last November.

Speedy recovery back home to Robo!

Hoping rain goes away quicker in Florida than predicting this weekend! Well and around Midwest too apparently. Think we are  about to hit rain.

Morning to all


----------



## macraven

Monyk leaning on something soft in the car is a good thing

Safe travels for youse

Tink, good to see youse here
You have great thoughtful kids!

Robbie, glad you are back home and filled us in about this “mini trip”you are recovering from

Safe travels for you too next week

I’m rushing around as off to do errands 
If I missed greeting any homie, sending you a  to make up for it


----------



## Charade67

Another really slow day at work. Nothing interesting going on here today, so I will just get right to the posts. 

Schumi - Thanks for the explanation on F&F. I was never really interested in it, but I’m sure dh will want to ride it at least once next time we are there. 

Lynne - if you daughter doesn’t want to to to Universal I would be happy to go. I feel like we should do something for B’s 18th birthday, but not sure what the budget holds since we are planning a trip for graduation. 

Keisha - Glad everyone is okay after the deer incident. We seem to have an abundance of them around here. 

Robo - Welcome back. Glad to hear the procedure went well. 

I’m counting the minutes until lunch again. What to have........


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> 6 more sleeps till grandbabies and I leave for vacation



Yay for vacation!  Glad you're on the mend!!



tink1957 said:


> I had a great mother's day after working 8 to 5 and had to brag a little...Trey grilled chicken and steaks and Danielle met me at the door with a pina colada...I could get used to that



That's great!!! Yes- every day should be like that!



Monykalyn said:


> On our way- car is packed. I'm leaning on kidults stuffed laundry bag in backseat.



Safe travels!! Yep- DH was stuck in the backseat of DS malibu when we drove him down to Orlando. Had his fish on the floor and bins of his stuff next to him!!

Charade- to your DD!! That is wonderful about the band!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!! I went to the doctor this morning for cortisone shots in my shoulder! Shoulder is sore now bit hoping with that and physical therapy I'll be back to 100% soon!!

This time next week we'll be at Sapphire Falls!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so glad you could post how you are doing.  I hope all gets better fast, and sending more mummy dust and hugs.  And, yay, for a trip coming up soon.

Tink, that was a great way to end Mother's Day.  Nice of your kids to pamper ya.  Hope your short work day has your time go quick.  

MonyK, safe travels.  Back seat relaxation is a good way to travel.  

Schumi and House, hope you're partying in the sun.

Charade, yeah, you'd think she'd be happy.  We didn't give a trip to older one, so not going to give little one an 18 year old trip either.  She'll be getting the same graduation present her older sibling did, and that's an expensive gift.

Patty, you too, a yay, for trip next week.  Glad to hear your shoulder got a shot, and hope you will be fully back to normal quick.  Sending mummy dust so that shoulder pain is no more.


----------



## Charade67

In odd news today - B’s school is experiencing a partial power outage. Apparently it is a blown transformer. Good thing it’s not too terribly hot today.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, you too, a yay, for trip next week. Glad to hear your shoulder got a shot, and hope you will be fully back to normal quick. Sending mummy dust so that shoulder pain is no more.



Thanks, Lynne! Can always use lots of mummy dust!! 

Charade- hope the power come back on for DD!! The kids are probably getting out of some work if the computers don't work!! Not in our day!  Chalk and a blackboard! and if they were fancy, an overhead projector!  Anyone remember film strips?? Yes- I'm old!!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Charade- hope the power come back on for DD!! The kids are probably getting out of some work if the computers don't work!! Not in our day! Chalk and a blackboard! and if they were fancy, an overhead projector! Anyone remember film strips?? Yes- I'm old!!



The power was restored fairly quickly. I’m sure there were some disappointed students. 
Yes, I remember film strips. How about sniffing dittos?


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> The power was restored fairly quickly. I’m sure there were some disappointed students.
> Yes, I remember film strips. How about sniffing dittos?



Yes!! I loved the smell of dittos!! Probably inhaled bad chemicals, but ahh.. the good old days!! Film strips, dittos, passing notes.... Who needed technology??


----------



## Charade67

I want to form a rock band and call it Sniffing Dittos.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, you have two lovely kids there.......glad you had a nice Mother’s Day.....

Safe travels MonyK........it was gorgeous this morning, enjoyed some lovely park time .........now it’s raining........had thunder and lightning.


Yep, made it to Voodoo Donuts for breakfast ......then IOA.........lots of school groups, but they are so well behaved! And organised.........they seem to split into smaller manageable groups......

Now it’s raining so think it’s The Palm for dinner tonight.........

Still loving this break.........and this hotel is lovely too........we are being so looked after! 

10 nights just isn’t enough..........


----------



## schumigirl

Missed you there Robo........glad you’re doing better........hope your healing goes super well!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Payday! Paid off the cruise, paid the down payment for the flex pay for my UO AP, and paid the last payment for my season tickets to Dallas Summer Musicals for next season (yay Hamilton). Now to eat ramen for 2 weeks. Lol I kid. I got a really nice raise when I was converted from contractor to permanent last Nov at my current job. I love my job!


----------



## tink1957

I checked out the flight prices on SW today and our fares were down $20 per person so at least we all get a flight credit to use later...maybe a good excuse to visit in December to see the Christmas decorations....or for Mardi Gras next year....


----------



## Charade67

We are under a flash flood warning now. It’s supposed to rain all weekend. Ugh!


----------



## Lynne G

Us too Charade.  Tomorrow is to have periods of heavy rain, 4 inches or so before the day is done.  I am getting tired of this rainy days and days.  

Yay Tink.  I would be very happy for lower fare.  Just booked our August trip, as little one thought yes for sure. Kinda scared me, as said we took the last 2 cheap seats on the way down.  I guess even at 6 am, the only direct flight fills the plane.  I really like SW, and they tend to be the cheapest, but significantly cutting out direct flights bums me out.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh , that is great Robbie.  Sounds like you are all ready, and paid.  That gets a wahoo.


----------



## macraven

_It’s been busy here and trying to catchup on all that has been posted

Tried to use my iMac earlier to post as I do better on the keyboard than using two thumbs on the iPhone to type


So a general hope all are doing okay tonight 
And wish safe travels and good health for all homies and their families 

My mother passed a few years ago and some of you probably remember that journey I was on
Today would have been her birthday 

I moved them up to be with me for their last 3 years of their lives

Could not continue driving to St Louis area each week to tend to them and their needs
Four years of doing that became too great for me
Looking back, that time went by either ages ago or last week 

I did bury them in Florida about 19 months ago

Enjoy your moms and give them a hug_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> Ooh , that is great Robbie.  Sounds like you are all ready, and paid.  That gets a wahoo.



Just for September. Still have to save money for what little food I'll need to buy pre and post cruise, food for one of our ports, and the rest of an excursion I have booked. While also saving up for everything for the October trip. Luckily I won't need much for September so most of my saving can go towards October.


----------



## tink1957

Mac, I have a mother's day tradition of planting a yellow rose bush (my mama's favorite) in honor of my mother.   It helps to keep her memory alive for me and I have beautiful flowers to remind me of her every year.  I know your pain 

Trey gave me 2 beautiful yellow tree roses for mother's day this year.


----------



## pattyw

Rapstar- Yay for paying off the vacays!! 

Lynne & Charade- Hope the rains aren't as bad as they say! It's coming our way on Saturday. 

Tink- Love Southwest and especially yay for credits!!  I love your tribute to your mom! 

Mac- I know that your parents are smiling down on you.  I lost my dad last March and it's still hard some days- but especially for my mom. She lives with my sister now and we take care of her but can't take my dad's place.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac.


Thanks


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Us too Charade. Tomorrow is to have periods of heavy rain, 4 inches or so before the day is done. I am getting tired of this rainy days and days.


I think we should plan a road trip to someplace sunny and dry. How does Las Vegas sound?



macraven said:


> Enjoy your moms and give them a hug


I’ll get to do that in June. I am always amazed at how well my mom is doing considering she is a 3 time cancer survivor. She will be 85 exactly one month from today.



pattyw said:


> Lynne & Charade- Hope the rains aren't as bad as they say! It's coming our way on Saturday.


 It’s not looking good. We are supposed to have rain until Sunday.

Rapstar - I haven’t met you yet. I joined the boards last year when I was planning a trip to Universal.

Tink - I thought I quoted your post but it didn’t show up. You have a beautiful mother’s day tradition. My mom’s favorite color is yellow. 

I should get some sleep, but I am also hungry. I guess I’ll go raid the kitchen and see if there is anything to snack on. I really need to get tot he grocery store.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hugs to those with anniversaries/birthdays of those who have lost a beloved family member. I love the idea of planting something in honor-the rebirth each year can hopefully bring some joy.

So hubs is determined to cut over to I95 and drive along the coast to Jacksonville where we are meeting his "other daughter" for first time. We are stopping in Macon for the night in just a bit. Anyone with more local news to see how the weather/roads might be? While I've always wanted to see Savannah not in a monsoon! 
Ready to get out of car...

Charade- I can't sleep if too hungry either but I don't like to eat before laying down. Usually a small cup of cocoa does the trick.


----------



## macraven

_You made good time if in Macon now

I’m north of that city

We had slight rain for 30 minutes then it was over 

My guess is you did not run into rain

Get a good nights sleep and safe travels 
Have a sweet day Friday with your new daughter 
It should be exciting for both of you!_


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, I hope joy for your day, and not the rainy day we are having.  Safe travels.

That is a beautiful memorial way of remembering your mom Tink.  I am a rose fan, and fellow ones are pretty.

Eh, Dis was not working for me, so gave up to read my mail, and yay, can post now.

 

Oh yes it is.  My Dsis asked if I wanted to take the day off, and have lunch with her.  Not a problem.  

Older one wants to go shopping with me, as he needs slides.  If he pays for breakfast, done.

So, fantastic Friday, hugs and good thoughts to all the homies, and get well and mummy dust to those homies in need.  

Hey, the weekend is enfolding as Friday passes by.  Wahoo!  Even if a very wet one.  7 inches in 36 hours, duck weather.  Splash!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Hugs to those with anniversaries/birthdays of those who have lost a beloved family member. I love the idea of planting something in honor-the rebirth each year can hopefully bring some joy.
> 
> So hubs is determined to cut over to I95 and drive along the coast to Jacksonville where we are meeting his "other daughter" for first time. We are stopping in Macon for the night in just a bit. Anyone with more local news to see how the weather/roads might be? While I've always wanted to see Savannah not in a monsoon!
> Ready to get out of car...
> 
> Charade- I can't sleep if too hungry either but I don't like to eat before laying down. Usually a small cup of cocoa does the trick.



Hope the meet goes well with the young lady..........



Sun is shining again this morning........sat with a coffee overlooking the lagoon between the two hotels while the sun came up above RPR. Beautiful. 

Breakfast will be pastries and coffee in our suite I think......not overly hungry this morning. Then off out somewhere nice........not decided where yet. 

Friday...........


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone 

 

 







macraven said:


> My mother passed a few years ago and some of you probably remember that journey I was on
> Today would have been her birthday



Hugs dear Kneester 



RAPstar said:


> Just for September. Still have to save money for what little food I'll need to buy pre and post cruise, food for one of our ports, and the rest of an excursion I have booked. While also saving up for everything for the October trip. Luckily I won't need much for September so most of my saving can go towards October.



Good to see you back here and glad to here of your vacation plans. Vacations are something to celebrate. Congratulations on the job promotion.




tink1957 said:


> Mac, I have a mother's day tradition of planting a yellow rose bush (my mama's favorite) in honor of my mother. It helps to keep her memory alive for me and I have beautiful flowers to remind me of her every year. I know your pain



Tink what a wonderful way to remember your mom 




Monykalyn said:


> hubs is determined to cut over to I95 and drive along the coast to Jacksonville where we are meeting his "other daughter" for first time.



Safe continued travels to you and your family’s and praying you all have a lovely meeting with your new daughter.




Lynne G said:


> Older one wants to go shopping with me, as he needs slides. If he pays for breakfast, done.



Lynne enjoy your breakfast out this morning. 



schumigirl said:


> Sun is shining again this morning........sat with a coffee overlooking the lagoon between the two hotels while the sun came up above RPR. Beautiful.



Sounds like a great view for morning coffee. Wishing you and your hubby a continued good time with lots of new adventures on your vacation.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! The forecast keeps changing so maybe I'll get to see Savannah in non rain weather lol! 
I'm up but other two are a snoozin' still - time for coffee and shower and then venture to breakfast. 

mac- are you near I75 at all? 
Texting my 12 year old at home (FiL staying with the kids) to make sure he doesn't forget stuff!  Had cuddle chicken already for morning snuggle. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF



tink1957 said:


> I checked out the flight prices on SW today and our fares were down $20 per person so at least we all get a flight credit to use later...maybe a good excuse to visit in December to see the Christmas decorations....or for Mardi Gras next year....



Hey, enough of those little credits and it’s easy to book a dummy reservation (or series of), cancel and have a single credit with which to roll.  Just remember the value starts ticking the date you originally booked & all funds added to the pot inherit it too.

The airfare DH bought for trip down last year after Thanksgiving literally took my breath away.  I initially refused to pay it.  It was his ‘gift’ to me as he put it.  Said he knew i’d watch it like a hawk and gather those small credits.  Sure enough, wound up dropping like a rock and had enough to book almost the entire RT airfare for recent trip.  For once i was happy when he crowed “I told you so” 



macraven said:


> _It’s been busy here and trying to catchup on all that has been posted
> 
> Tried to use my iMac earlier to post as I do better on the keyboard than using two thumbs on the iPhone to type
> 
> 
> So a general hope all are doing okay tonight
> And wish safe travels and good health for all homies and their families
> 
> My mother passed a few years ago and some of you probably remember that journey I was on
> Today would have been her birthday
> 
> I moved them up to be with me for their last 3 years of their lives
> 
> Could not continue driving to St Louis area each week to tend to them and their needs
> Four years of doing that became too great for me
> Looking back, that time went by either ages ago or last week
> 
> I did bury them in Florida about 19 months ago
> 
> Enjoy your moms and give them a hug_



Hugs!  Know that you did right by your parents!  Try to focus on the good times and know, as sure as the sun rises each day, that with each passing year those milestone dates will loom less and not pull on your heartstrings quite so hard.  



tink1957 said:


> Mac, I have a mother's day tradition of planting a yellow rose bush (my mama's favorite) in honor of my mother.   It helps to keep her memory alive for me and I have beautiful flowers to remind me of her every year.  I know your pain
> 
> Trey gave me 2 beautiful yellow tree roses for mother's day this year.



That is a lovely sentiment.  Sure sounds like you raised your kids right, lady!


----------



## pattyw

Good afternoon all!  Been a busy day! Had today off- I've been cutting grass all day!! We have almost an acre of land so it takes forever! and with all the rain and fertilizer sprayed it was so long I had to cut it twice!!  I'm exhausted!

Have to get ready as we're volunteering at DS old high school tonight- they're having a meat raffle and DH and I are the "money counters". Fun event and for a good cause! 

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## Charade67

Current weather conditions:




Today was errand day. Went to Walmart to buy general toiletries and laundry stuff. Then went to Kohls to look for a pair of navy pants. Found a nice pair, but even the “short” size was too long. Ended up buying a shirt and bedroom slippers instead. Also had to go to the post office because we finally ran out of the roll of stamps we bought 7 or 8 years ago. 
Dh is at baccalaureate tonight and B is at a dance rehearsal. I was going to watch another Avegers movie tonight, but B wants to see it too, so I am waiting until tomorrow morning. 

MonyK - I hope you get good weather for Savannah. It’s a really nice city to visit. We have been a couple of times (B is a Girl Scout, so it’s almost required to go), but we have had a run of bad luck when we visit. I’d like to try going again one more time before B graduates. Maybe the third time will be the charm.


----------



## macraven

_Seems like a Saturday to me....
Just a laid back day at my place today.


Charade, at least you did buy something for yourself when you went for navy pants and didn't get them.
Me too on the postage stamps.
My mom had many of the forever stamps as she would buy them a couple of times a month knowing postage would rise in the next years.

I'm still using the old forever Flag stamps....

Hope MonyK has safely arrived in Orlando now.


We have had a few showers during the day this week, but nothing like other peeps have had.
It did bring our temps down to 80, which is a good thing.

Think we will have a few days next week where it will have some periods of heavy rain.
Not a problem for me but it means the grass will be mowed more than once a week._


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Good afternoon all!  Been a busy day! Had today off- I've been cutting grass all day!! We have almost an acre of land so it takes forever! and with all the rain and fertilizer sprayed it was so long I had to cut it twice!!  I'm exhausted!
> 
> Have to get ready as we're volunteering at DS old high school tonight- they're having a meat raffle and DH and I are the "money counters". Fun event and for a good cause!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night!


 

_Counting $$ is a fun job...

I hope you have a rider mower and not a push one since you have a lot of land!
We have just under one acre in our back yard.
Mr Mac did the mowing the first 3-4 months we were here.

We hired a company soon after as they had the rider mowers and we have the push one_


----------



## macraven

_Good Saturday morning homies!

Have a great weekend
And for Monyk, enjoy Orlando !_


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, hope your fun in Orlando has already started.  

Downpours with lots of rain and cool Saturday.

Ha, late last night, little one asked me if she could go over her friend’s at 6am to watch the British wedding.  Umm, I said probably no, I doubt you would be up in time for that.  It is 8:30, DH, older one and I are the only ones awake.

So long shirt on, pants on, raincoat and umbrella.

Older one was with his friends and saw Deadpool last night.  He wants to see it again with little one and me two hours from now.

With that, I am going to run for some coffee, then wake little one up.  

Have a superlastic, superb Saturday.

 Mac. We are at 57 right now, with high of 62.  No sympathy. LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Good Saturday morning homies!
> 
> Have a great weekend
> And for Monyk, enjoy Orlando !_


Thanks Mac! Hoping to hear from Schumi later to see if we can meet up sometime this weekend. 
Drove hubs to airport this am. Left at 5:50 this am ugh! Got there in plenty of time. Stopped at a Publix on way back (took 417 from Sanford) and when I pulled off exit the gps told me too I immediately recognized the intersection.  Perhaps I've spent too much time driving around here? It's right by the DCP kids apartments.
Staying at a Cypress pointe in 2 bedroom condo. Nice unit but omg the parking sucks.

Think we are gonna head to Epcot in a bit. MK is open until midnight tonight so I suspect we may hit that up tonight if it isn't monsoon rain. Will need a nap today though.

Meeting the daughter and her family went really well. Grand son is adorable- took him awhile to warm up naturally but then he cried when we left. He was a bit better after we told him we'd see him again when he went to see Mickey Mouse. 

Have a great day all  SANS peeps


----------



## macraven

_Glad Monyk is having a great trip
Such an early morning start for her!

Watched the wedding as was awake at 4:30 this morning

Now to start my day and make coffee and find something to eat in this dump 
Lpl

Our temps not as high today
Should top out at 84 but tomorrow back in the upper 80’s_


----------



## houseofthrees

Have a great time, MonyK!

It is our last full day at the parks.  Kinda sad.  A week never seems to be long enough.  Was hoping to have a Schumi sighting, but no such luck.  I have kept my eye out, though. 

It is a beautiful, sunshiny morning and the family is all crashed.  I even opened up the curtains to let the light in and nobody budged.  Guess I need to make some noise. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Lynne G

Get the fog horn out House!  LOL

I have teen and adult kid, I can relate.  

Movie time is 10:30, now 10:10 and theater is not open. 

Winter jacket on and huddled under entry eve.  This is not the May I want to have.  And buckets of rain and flooded roads commute.

Yay for Monykalyn, they have arrived!

Coffee drank and a chaser of popcorn will commence.  

Shout out to the theater, hey cold and damp out here.  Let me in!

Later homies, ready for a raunchy laugh.


----------



## macraven

3house, hope you do get a Schumi sighting and be able to connect with her

The last day in the park is when you do double time and hit everything that is in it

Hope no rain for you and you do have fun today


----------



## houseofthrees

Lynne G said:


> Get the fog horn out House!  LOL
> 
> I have teen and adult kid, I can relate.
> 
> Movie time is 10:30, now 10:10 and theater is not open.
> 
> Winter jacket on and huddled under entry eve.  This is not the May I want to have.  And buckets of rain and flooded roads commute.
> 
> Yay for Monykalyn, they have arrived!
> 
> Coffee drank and a chaser of popcorn will commence.
> 
> Shout out to the theater, hey cold and damp out here.  Let me in!
> 
> Later homies, ready for a raunchy laugh.



Hope they let you in quickly.  I don’t like cold & wet. Enjoy the movie!

Got the clan up to breakfast.   Hoping this coffee will make the double time a bit easier.


----------



## Charade67

Another gloomy, rainy day today.  DH will be at graduation most of the day. B and I just finished watching Avengers Age of Ultron.  B has a “picnic” to go to soon. It has been moved to the school cafeteria. I might try to do a little more shopping this afternoon. I’m still on the hunt for navy pants.

My cat, who generally ignores all the toys we have bought him, has suddenly become fascinated with an old catnip mouse. He is running all over the house with it and throwing it around.

I hope those of you at the parks are having a great time. I had another dream about the parks last night. I really want to go back. I guess I will just have to make due with a trip to Busch Gardens.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hit multiple festival kiosks including our favorite with lemon scones. Now waiting in line for Soarin as we have time to kill before Behind the seeds tour. The CM at the desk gave DD the CM discount - the took a class together last semester! Money saved on a spontaneous tour.
Sunny and HOT. But clouds rolling in so might as well wait it out in the Land- beat the crowds escaping rain!


----------



## keishashadow

I slept in today 7:30 am lol but it felt _amazing!  _Would’ve pulled covers over head but GD had a 10 am softball game, since when did they start games that early?  

Can’t remember if i did the grandma brag on it, but wanted to shout it out that she won 1st place in her level in State completion in vault.  Only her 2nd year in gymnastics, pretty sweeeet! 

Haven’t had a Carole sighting for a bit. Forget how long she’ll be enjoying Orlando this time.



pattyw said:


> Good afternoon all!  Been a busy day! Had today off- I've been cutting grass all day!! We have almost an acre of land so it takes forever! and with all the rain and fertilizer sprayed it was so long I had to cut it twice!!  I'm exhausted!
> 
> Have to get ready as we're volunteering at DS old high school tonight- they're having a meat raffle and DH and I are the "money counters". Fun event and for a good cause!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night!



Meat raffle?  Now, that is a new one on me but sure sounds like a good idea. I’m sick of the purse bashes & gun raffle tix, not that i win, but would be nice to win something I could really use



Charade67 said:


> Current weather conditions:
> 
> Today was errand day. Went to Walmart to buy general toiletries and laundry stuff. Then went to Kohls to look for a pair of navy pants. Found a nice pair, but even the “short” size was too long. Ended up buying a shirt and bedroom slippers instead. Also had to go to the post office because we finally ran out of the roll of stamps we bought 7 or 8 years ago.
> Dh is at baccalaureate tonight and B is at a dance rehearsal. I was going to watch another Avegers movie tonight, but B wants to see it too, so I am waiting until tomorrow morning.
> 
> MonyK - I hope you get good weather for Savannah. It’s a really nice city to visit. We have been a couple of times (B is a Girl Scout, so it’s almost required to go), but we have had a run of bad luck when we visit. I’d like to try going again one more time before B graduates. Maybe the third time will be the charm.



WM & Sams represent my closest grocery store. Not an issue buying in bulk, prefer it as it equals less trips. Will say though that it’s even nicer having Amazon drop paper goods, soap, laundry detergent etc on my porch.  

DiL orders her groceries at various stores here online & picks her stuff up, very popular here.  Many stores do free home delivery too.   I’m picky, want to squeeze the produce myself but a great option for the homebound.



macraven said:


> _Seems like a Saturday to me....
> Just a laid back day at my place today.
> 
> 
> Charade, at least you did buy something for yourself when you went for navy pants and didn't get them.
> Me too on the postage stamps.
> My mom had many of the forever stamps as she would buy them a couple of times a month knowing postage would rise in the next years.
> 
> I'm still using the old forever Flag stamps....
> 
> Hope MonyK has safely arrived in Orlando now.
> 
> 
> We have had a few showers during the day this week, but nothing like other peeps have had.
> It did bring our temps down to 80, which is a good thing.
> 
> Think we will have a few days next week where it will have some periods of heavy rain.
> Not a problem for me but it means the grass will be mowed more than once a week._



I’m still working my last book too, Xmas stamps from a few years ago.  Basically, only use for greeting cards.  Everything else is paid via online banking.  

You guessed right, Saturday, saturday, saturday - night now.  Channeling Elton, he looked dapper at the royal wedding today.  Yes, i taped it, settled in this afternoon and watched with relish.  Every now & then i turn into a girl.  Disappointed in the dress.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Keisha, I thought it almost looked too big for her.  That length of train was crazy.  Did not watch it live either. Via news was good enough for me.

Deadpool was good.  Enjoyed some of the humor, and while parts dragged, was overall a just as good sequel.

Quiet night, which is fine with me.  Pasta and onion rings for dinner.  Made myself a coke float.  Had not had that in not sure how long.

Yep, finally went through my roll of forever flag stamps, now using Xmas forever ones bought years ago for the few bills I still mail.  

Crap, just broke my pinky nail.  Need the file.  Pooh.

With that, nada on the boob tube, so sayonara homies, sound slumber this Saturday night, and a lazy Sunday morning for ya.

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Lynne G

Found something interesting on the pad, and   it is after midnight.

This early bird is shocked the night owls aren’t here.

Hey, older one, lights out for you too, and noisy neighbor car/truck, turn it off.

Light on for you owls, I am outta here.  Nighty night.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, it is Sunday.

Need to charge the pad.  Oops.  

Time for news and a cup of tea.

Good morning homies!  I hope all of you had a wild Saturday night. I won’t sound the alarm, sleep in, it is Sunday.

And still have the light on, another gray start to this Sunday.


----------



## macraven

_Hey homies 
End of the week end

Got up at 4:30 Saturday and watched the wedding live

Well, it was different than prince Charles wedding 

Warm weather for us
Turned the ac on weeks back and it’s not gonna be turned off for months

Anyone still watching Fear the Dead?

I will be watching tonight

Enjoy your last day before it’s back to work in the morning 

_


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning  Lynne, Mac. Kinda awake. Went back to MK for couple hours after dinner last night. Rain had stopped, and we had dinner in Disney Springs everywhere else was crazy on a Saturday night at 8 pm. Today is sleep in, do nothing day. 

I was back in time from airport to watch live the carriage ride after the wedding. Kidult and I watched most of the replay in afternoon hiding out from storms, laying in the big comfy bed (so glad I got the condo for the days we are here). We thought Meghan was trying not to laugh during parts of the sermon. 

Debating on getting up to turn coffee pot on...I didn't think I'd ever be hungry again after yesterday (stopped for ice cream at the Plaza on way out of MK too).

I'm still watching Fear but the time jumps are making me nuts!

Enjoy Take-it-easy Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Monyk how long will you be in Orlando?

Is your drive about 11 hours ?


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Monyk how long will you be in Orlando?
> 
> Is your drive about 11 hours ?


Drive is closer to 16-17. But I'm flying out at 2:50 Monday on Allegiant- flies direct to Springfield. Kidult has check in at 8:30am tomorrow, then casting at 10:30 and drug test at 2:30. So sometime between 10:30-12 she will take me to Sanford.

Back in 2 weeks for 2 weeks-driving that time. But means I can pack more stuff lol


----------



## schumigirl

Only the second day of having rain early in the day........usually waits till later........last Monday was the worst day of them all.........but have some nice plans for today......

Janet,  last full day today.......fly out tomorrow and return in around 7 weeks........and congrats for GD......she is a little superstar.........

Yep.......have added another trip to Orlando in July ......after NYC we fly down here for 7 nights.......well as we were so close thought we might as well fly down as it’s only two and a half hours away.........

If we lived only a 2-3 hour flight away we’d be here every month ........it’s so close!! Big difference from 9 hours flight time  plus the hours at the airport before hand and jet lag!!!! 

Have a great Sunday...


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!  Little gloomy right now but looking like some nice weather headed our way!  Have a lot of yard work to do today!  Then some wash! We leave Thursday morning for Orlando!! DS is off for two days while we are there!  We're staying at Sapphire Falls- looking forward to trying it!  Looking forward to some park time! 

Hope all those in Orlando have safe travels home!


----------



## keishashadow

Enjoying the day here.  For some reason productive lol. Gave pooch a bath, steaks marinating (at least one kid will be popping in for dinner, made extras that will work for leftovers regardless).  Even Laundry is almost done.  We went to Loews and picked out a huge fire pit that has craftsman type decorative influence  for jr’s new house.  Not sure if i’m calling it housewarming present or birthday.  If i didn’t think my pooch might jump in it, would go back & get another for us.  



Monykalyn said:


> Morning  Lynne, Mac. Kinda awake. Went back to MK for couple hours after dinner last night. Rain had stopped, and we had dinner in Disney Springs everywhere else was crazy on a Saturday night at 8 pm. Today is sleep in, do nothing day.
> 
> I was back in time from airport to watch live the carriage ride after the wedding. Kidult and I watched most of the replay in afternoon hiding out from storms, laying in the big comfy bed (so glad I got the condo for the days we are here). We thought Meghan was trying not to laugh during parts of the sermon.
> 
> Debating on getting up to turn coffee pot on...I didn't think I'd ever be hungry again after yesterday (stopped for ice cream at the Plaza on way out of MK too).
> 
> I'm still watching Fear but the time jumps are making me nuts!
> 
> Enjoy Take-it-easy Sunday.



I’m enjoying this season of FTWD! Correction, except when my fav character bit the dust.  ahem to avoid spoilers,  hope he/she makes lots of flash back appearances.  Between the two WD franchises, other than waiting to see who negan bashed, cannot remember being so engaged or finding myself intrigued by the plot and wondering how the worm will turn. Anticipation is always sweeeet



schumigirl said:


> Only the second day of having rain early in the day........usually waits till later........last Monday was the worst day of them all.........but have some nice plans for today......
> 
> Janet,  last full day today.......fly out tomorrow and return in around 7 weeks........and congrats for GD......she is a little superstar.........
> 
> Yep.......have added another trip to Orlando in July ......after NYC we fly down here for 7 nights.......well as we were so close thought we might as well fly down as it’s only two and a half hours away.........
> 
> If we lived only a 2-3 hour flight away we’d be here every month ........it’s so close!! Big difference from 9 hours flight time  plus the hours at the airport before hand and jet lag!!!!
> 
> Have a great Sunday...



You get me hahahahaha!  A couple of APHs burning holes in our pockets, nice compliment of DVC points & RT flights under $50 are oh-so difficult to resist when you don’t have to clock in every day.



pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday all!!  Little gloomy right now but looking like some nice weather headed our way!  Have a lot of yard work to do today!  Then some wash! We leave Thursday morning for Orlando!! DS is off for two days while we are there!  We're staying at Sapphire Falls- looking forward to trying it!  Looking forward to some park time!
> 
> Hope all those in Orlando have safe travels home!



Lol cute kitty

Love SF, great vibe and the pool is among our favs.  Do really wish they had FOTL perk, even if they’d bump up the night rate to RPH ballpark.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Enjoying the day here. For some reason productive lol.



Yay for a productive Sunday- we're working on it but DS and fiancee dropped by so enjoyed our visit, but now back to work!



keishashadow said:


> Love SF, great vibe and the pool is among our favs. Do really wish they had FOTL perk, even if they’d bump up the night rate to RPH ballpark.



Good to hear!  Looking forward to hitting the pool Thursday! Yes- wish they had the EP's. We're going to upgrade our AP's to Premier so we can get the after 4 EP. Looks like a good weekend to try it next week as the parks are open later for the Memorial Day weekend. I hope we like it so that we can save some $$ on future trips and stay at the other hotels without the EP.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Enjoying the day here.  For some reason productive lol. Gave pooch a bath, steaks marinating (at least one kid will be popping in for dinner, made extras that will work for leftovers regardless).  Even Laundry is almost done.  We went to Loews and picked out a huge fire pit that has craftsman type decorative influence  for jr’s new house.  Not sure if i’m calling it housewarming present or birthday.  If i didn’t think my pooch might jump in it, would go back & get another for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m enjoying this season of FTWD! Correction, except when my fav character bit the dust.  ahem to avoid spoilers,  hope he/she makes lots of flash back appearances.  Between the two WD franchises, other than waiting to see who negan bashed, cannot remember being so engaged or finding myself intrigued by the plot and wondering how the worm will turn. Anticipation is always sweeeet
> 
> 
> 
> You get me hahahahaha!  A couple of APHs burning holes in our pockets, nice compliment of DVC points & RT flights under $50 are oh-so difficult to resist when you don’t have to clock in every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol cute kitty
> 
> Love SF, great vibe and the pool is among our favs.  Do really wish they had FOTL perk, even if they’d bump up the night rate to RPH ballpark.



Nice productive day Janet.......steak sounds good!!! Oh don’t resist the flights......they sound good......I so wish we had flights that didn’t cost a couple of thousand dollars....well, just under........I can dream though!! 

Yep, love Sapphire Falls......everything has been just perfect.........and sorry, behind on emails will do better.....



pattyw said:


> Yay for a productive Sunday- we're working on it but DS and fiancee dropped by so enjoyed our visit, but now back to work!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear!  Looking forward to hitting the pool Thursday! Yes- wish they had the EP's. We're going to upgrade our AP's to Premier so we can get the after 4 EP. Looks like a good weekend to try it next week as the parks are open later for the Memorial Day weekend. I hope we like it so that we can save some $$ on future trips and stay at the other hotels without the EP.



Hope you have a fabulous trip Patty.......hotel is beautiful......I’m sure you’ll love it........


Sitting in Club Lounge at RPR right now........about to enjoy a glass of wine........rain is back on again, so may just hang here for couple of hours catching up with friends and then maybe some sushi since we’re over here anyway.......had a whole other day planned but weather changed that........still, we are having the best time.......long as we’re together right........sorry......enough of the schmalzy lovey doves stuff......... can’t help it 

Have a great Sunday evening folks..........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a fabulous trip Patty.......hotel is beautiful......I’m sure you’ll love
> it........



Thanks!  Hitting up Strong Water Tavern on Thursday evening!  Your pictures and reviews have made it a must-do!!




schumigirl said:


> still, we are having the best time.......long as we’re together right........sorry......enough of the schmalzy lovey doves stuff......... can’t help it



You are completely right! Never enough of lovey, dovey stuff!! 
Safe travels home- can't wait to read the TR!!

Just came in from doing weeding- it's been so rainy here I'm covered in mud! Shower and then dinner somewhere quick(not cooking has become a bad habit)


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, think you are the next homie that leaves on vacation this week/thursday_


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, no Spring trip for us.  Though in 2 weeks, college visit that requires traversing the state.

Very gray and muggy start, but some sun, though clouded over.  

DH came home with pork chops, broccoli and corn on cob.  Nuked the broccoli and DH cooked chops and corn on the grill.  Guess we used it enough, had to make a run to get new gas tank for grill.  Lucky, the place let him get new as they were closing.  Little later dinner than planned.  But, yum, with ice cream for dessert. And not much left over.  Darn, will have to search for lunch items for tomorrow.

Sorry to hear of so much rain Schumi, but lovely to be enjoying wine inside watching the rain.

Haha, industrious Keisha.  We have trash pick up tomorrow, so was filling the cans and doing laundry today, so was industrious too, I guess.  Also did a Target run.  

Eh, weekend has come to an end way too soon.  I need to plan a 4 day holiday weekend.  Yeah, that will help. LOL

May your Sunday night be quiet, relaxing and good tv.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Janet, any time you want to get industrious again you can come to my house 

Mac...still watching FTWD but switching back and forth with the Billboard awards.  We're under a severe thunderstorm warning and I'm surprised the DirecTV is still working...usually goes out with a few raindrops.

Lynne,  no spring trip for us either...maybe a beach visit this summer I hope....but the car needs a new valve cover gasket so maybe not.

Carole, congrats on your new trip plans...may as well just move to RPR now.  Have fun for the rest of your vacation.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## macraven

_Tink, I’m watching the billboards show now and waiting to 9 to switch to FTDead

Ugh
I feel your pain in car repairs
_


----------



## Monykalyn

Lazy day. Out for breakfast at Keke's in Dr Phillips area around 1ish, then a Publix run for dinner right after (cheese and asparagus stuffed chicken with loaded baked potato). Easy dinner- just bake in oven. so glad to have full kitchen as we didn't feel like venturing out- had bad headache most of day and DD hasn't felt great with stomach issues. Pulled out the sofa bed in living room and watched worst cooks celebrity edition marathon  between naps.  We did perk up and walk over to onsite convenience store for a small container of ice cream a bit ago.

Sounds like everyone had nice days today.

DD check in tomorrow am. Should find out actual attraction she's at tomorrow too, I think. Then flight out for me. Ready to be home...


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, think you are the next homie that leaves on vacation this week/thursday_



Yes- can't wait! It's a park trip this time!



Lynne G said:


> college visit that requires traversing the state.



That's very exciting!  And a little frightening as parents!



tink1957 said:


> maybe a beach visit this summer I hope....but the car needs a new valve cover gasket so maybe not.



Hope you can squeak out a short trip- or staycation!! Just lounging around the house and doing local attractions is so fun(and relaxing!!)



Monykalyn said:


> DD check in tomorrow am. Should find out actual attraction she's at tomorrow too, I think. Then flight out for me. Ready to be home...



Good luck to DD! Very exciting!  Let us know where she'll be!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck to MonyK's working kid.  I hope she finds out she got a good job on a fun attraction.  Safe travel home MonyK.  I'm sure the other kids, DH, and chickens are ready for you to be home as well.

Patty, exciting you will be on vacation too.  Bet the time will go fast.  And yeah, the scariest part is how much it will cost with 2 kids in college.  I can see little one not commuting, so let the expenses start.  Well. that happened when the first one was born.  LOL

Mac, how was your show last night?  I think older one saw it, but lately, has not been a fan as much.  Glad you sent a day of lovely weather today.








        With that, commute needed sunglasses!  Yes, even for a day, to see that bright yellow sun on the horizon, with some high clouds, is so welcome.  That awful humid Sunday, with gray and a little rain, was depressing, and icky hot.  This afternoon, a beautiful 80 degrees.  Hello high weather system.  What took ya so long to kick out the low weather system?  A new low arrives tonight, so expecting more moisture to fall as the week progresses.  That's okay, after almost a week of gray, the bluer than blue sunny sky is reason to smile.

And, tea is done, breakfast of Tastykake enjoyed, yep, it's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and a cat funny:






  ha ha, 

- eh no Star Wars movie yet.  Did see Deadpool, and some of it was just funny, some was really?  Some what? that's not funny, but I think all enjoyed the movie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- see equal offender - loving dogs and cats!  LOL


----------



## macraven

_I was wowed with walking dead for the first 3 seasons

I stayed with the show even when some weeks it was just ok

Also started Fear the Dead and it was slow moving
But some shows of it this year have been worth it 

It seems a bit choppy to me

Now with John being shot last night, kind of makes the series blah for me

Will know in the future (June) if he lives

Then one more episode for that and I wait to mid October for WD to return

My life with the tv is not exciting 
Lol_


----------



## tink1957

I'm with you on fear mac...John gives the show character...I really can't relate to any of the others.  If they kill him off, I'm gone.

I have the next two days off so I'm going to take today to rest and goof off...tomorrow will be for chores.

The kids and I are going to see Deadpool this afternoon...glad to hear Lynne liked it.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Way to go Tink.  Sorry to hear of car issue, but I think if you liked the first Deadpool, you will like this one.  And yes, rest instead of work is perfect!  LOL


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Yay for a productive Sunday- we're working on it but DS and fiancee dropped by so enjoyed our visit, but now back to work!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear!  Looking forward to hitting the pool Thursday! Yes- wish they had the EP's. We're going to upgrade our AP's to Premier so we can get the after 4 EP. Looks like a good weekend to try it next week as the parks are open later for the Memorial Day weekend. I hope we like it so that we can save some $$ on future trips and stay at the other hotels without the EP.



Never thot of the upgrade option, hmm



tink1957 said:


> Hey Janet, any time you want to get industrious again you can come to my house
> 
> Mac...still watching FTWD but switching back and forth with the Billboard awards.  We're under a severe thunderstorm warning and I'm surprised the DirecTV is still working...usually goes out with a few raindrops.
> 
> Lynne,  no spring trip for us either...maybe a beach visit this summer I hope....but the car needs a new valve cover gasket so maybe not.
> 
> Carole, congrats on your new trip plans...may as well just move to RPR now.  Have fun for the rest of your vacation.
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Not sure what a valve cover gasket is but it sounds expensive, sorry



macraven said:


> _I was wowed with walking dead for the first 3 seasons
> 
> I stayed with the show even when some weeks it was just ok
> 
> Also started Fear the Dead and it was slow moving
> But some shows of it this year have been worth it
> 
> It seems a bit choppy to me
> 
> Now with John being shot last night, kind of makes the series blah for me
> 
> Will know in the future (June) if he lives
> 
> Then one more episode for that and I wait to mid October for WD to return
> 
> My life with the tv is not exciting
> Lol_



Knew i should’ve stayed up and watched the episode last night!  Just home from am run, spent day @ nursing home & back into town shortly.   Note to self, skip the SANS thread next week until i view it lol.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  How did I get nearly 2 days behind? 

This is the last week of school for B. She is having a more difficult time with school ending this year. She has made several friends in the senior class this year and is sad to see them all leaving. She also just found out that her summer theater camp has been cancelled. She was really looking forward to that. 

My work situation is getting weird. I was originally hired to work 3 hours a day, 4 days a week.  About a year ago my boss asked me to extend my hours because the phones were so busy in the afternoons. Now she is finally realizing that she is paying me for sitting and doing almost nothing in the afternoons. I will probably get cut back to 3 hours a day again. I have suggested that she let me do the accounts receivable work. We’ll see what happens. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hit multiple festival kiosks including our favorite with lemon scones. Now waiting in line for Soarin as we have time to kill before Behind the seeds tour. The CM at the desk gave DD the CM discount - the took a class together last semester! Money saved on a spontaneous tour.
> Sunny and HOT. But clouds rolling in so might as well wait it out in the Land- beat the crowds escaping rain!


Money saved is always great.  A couple of years ago I learned that one of my high school classmates has been working for Disney since she graduated from college. Another classmate told me I should ask her for a discount, but I really didn’t know her very well in school.



keishashadow said:


> Can’t remember if i did the grandma brag on it, but wanted to shout it out that she won 1st place in her level in State completion in vault. Only her 2nd year in gymnastics, pretty sweeeet!


 Congratulations to your granddaughter. 



macraven said:


> Got up at 4:30 Saturday and watched the wedding live
> 
> Well, it was different than prince Charles wedding


 I remember waking up early for Charles and Diana’s wedding.  I’m so clueless about the royal family now that I didn’t even know that Megan was American until a few days ago.



schumigirl said:


> If we lived only a 2-3 hour flight away we’d be here every month ........it’s so close!! Big difference from 9 hours flight time plus the hours at the airport before hand and jet lag!!!!


 I used to live about a 3.5 hour drive from Orlando. I really wish I hade taken advantage of it when I had the chance.



pattyw said:


> We leave Thursday morning for Orlando!! DS is off for two days while we are there! We're staying at Sapphire Falls- looking forward to trying it! Looking forward to some park time!





pattyw said:


> Shower and then dinner somewhere quick(not cooking has become a bad habit)



Have a great trip. I have gotten into the non cooking habit too. Next week is going to be bad because it’s dance recital week and B has rehearsal most nights. 



Lynne G said:


> Sniff, no Spring trip for us.





Lynne G said:


> I need to plan a 4 day holiday weekend.



No trip for us either. I thought about planning a short trip over Memorial Day weekend, but B has to be at graduation Saturday morning to play in the band. 



tink1957 said:


> Lynne, no spring trip for us either...maybe a beach visit this summer I hope....but the car needs a new valve cover gasket so maybe not.


Ugh. Sorry about the car repair.  I can’t remember how expensive that is, but hopefully not too bad. 



Monykalyn said:


> Lazy day. Out for breakfast at Keke's in Dr Phillips area around 1ish, then a Publix run for dinner right after (cheese and asparagus stuffed chicken with loaded baked potato). Easy dinner- just bake in oven. so glad to have full kitchen as we didn't feel like venturing out- had bad headache most of day and DD hasn't felt great with stomach issues. Pulled out the sofa bed in living room and watched worst cooks celebrity edition marathon  between naps.  We did perk up and walk over to onsite convenience store for a small container of ice cream a bit ago.
> 
> Sounds like everyone had nice days today.
> 
> DD check in tomorrow am. Should find out actual attraction she's at tomorrow too, I think. Then flight out for me. Ready to be home...



Hope everyone is feeling better soon and you daughter gets an attraction she likes. 


We had a nice, sunny day today and now there are thunderstorms. I think we have a least 2 more days of rain.


----------



## macraven

_Well, it's now Tuesday and I'm wondering where Monday went......


I can't believe its the third week of May now.
This entire month so far has flown by for me.


Since I doubt no one will be here until the sun rises, I'll shut off the porch light....._


----------



## Lynne G

- ugh, was not late, but have a parking space that is one of the lowest I want to park in.  Hey, I was just about on time right?  All you earlier birds.  Sigh.

You're right Mac, no late bird for me.  DH came home around 10, promptly went to bed, and I followed shortly thereafter.  As little one said, why is the news still spending so much time on the wedding.

Almost needed your light this morning.  No beautiful sunrise to start the day, no sunglasses needed.  Darn weak low weather system brought lots of clouds, and rain.  Horizon was a pale yellow, with sun trying hard to break through the clouds.  Clouds seem to be moving slowly to the East.  Shoo clouds, I was enjoying the sun yesterday.

And yes, it's  .  Yep, line those taco and burritos up, and say hello to  taco cat, and taco dogs.

Time for tea.  It's rather muggy inside today.  

Have a great one!  Tuesday, that is.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and how did you like Deadpool, Tink? Yeah, you're with Mac, Keisha, and Robo, not a work day today.  I'd be sleeping in too, okay, maybe not sleeping late, but moving much more slower.  

Schumi, hope your weather is better today, and yay, for more time here again.  Yep, with the size of our aircraft, it's around a 2 and 1/2 hour flight to Orlando.  I saw the airfare for October.  It's looking more like a go.  I have to still see.  But, the airfare 2 days before we leave in August is almost half, I am rethinking how many days then, hmm.  Loews website was not working with reservations yesterday, so haven't got anything changed yet.  Nice you get to visit so often.

Charade, that's is odd.  Either way, I hope she gives you other work so you are getting paid for working in the afternoon.  Little one has school ending at the end of the 2nd week of June.  Next Thursday is the final day for seniors.  Little one has some senior friends, but most are juniors like her.  I've been bugging both kids to get a job, in addition to the summer camp one.  Little one just got one, that she can work nights and week-ends. She was happy, as many she applied for said back, won't hire unless you are 18 or older.  She's hoping to borrow GM's car when she has to work, as we all said no, for using it to go to school.  She may get lucky.  Otherwise, older one taxi may be of service, and that will make both kids not happy.






  - if only.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 324033   - ugh, was not late, but have a parking space that is one of the lowest I want to park in.  Hey, I was just about on time right?  All you earlier birds.  Sigh.
> 
> You're right Mac, no late bird for me.  DH came home around 10, promptly went to bed, and I followed shortly thereafter.  As little one said, why is the news still spending so much time on the wedding.
> 
> Almost needed your light this morning.  No beautiful sunrise to start the day, no sunglasses needed.  Darn weak low weather system brought lots of clouds, and rain.  Horizon was a pale yellow, with sun trying hard to break through the clouds.  Clouds seem to be moving slowly to the East.  Shoo clouds, I was enjoying the sun yesterday.
> 
> And yes, it's  View attachment 324032.  Yep, line those taco and burritos up, and say hello to  taco cat, and taco dogs.View attachment 324034
> 
> Time for tea.  It's rather muggy inside today.
> 
> Have a great one!  Tuesday, that is.



Two and half hours of sleep and mr Mac wakes up to get going
He had a meet up for a long bike ride

So I saw moon light and sunlight much earlier than planned 

These type of hours were not in my plans for retirement 

Rain hit you yet  ?


----------



## Lynne G

No, Mac, but it's getting darker, and the tree turned it's leaves upside down, so it's coming.  Weather guys said, most will see it after lunch.  Ha, better not be a thunderstorming commute.

Yeah, those hours would not be my favorite either. retirement or not.  Bike trip this week end, down to the shore, to raise money for cancer research.  I did that years ago, but this week-end, doing yoga with the giraffes.  That's my speed, and have to break it to little one, she's coming with me.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. It’s a gloomy morning today, but at least it’s not raining.......right now. 

It looks like we’re going to have a taco Tuesday..sort of. The theater department at B’s school is doing its last fundraiser of the year tonight. It will be at Chipotle. 

I’m off to work to see how much of a job I have left.


----------



## macraven

My weather not bad
To be in the 80’s and a few showers later in the afternoon 
Not humid today but that can happen later afternoon if rain comes in

Just glad I don’t live in the north anymore 


Hope you get to keep your job and the increased hours charade 
Or keep your salary where it is if they do cut you to part time


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!!  Gloomy Tuesday here- rain all day, but after that sunny and warm!! 

Little worried about Orlando- still looks like a lot of rain this week!! It figures- we have beautiful sunny and dry weather here at home and I'm leaving for Orlando and the rain! 

Mac- hope you get a nap this afternoon!! 

Lynne- Yoga with giraffes? That sounds relaxing! 

Charade- sending about your work schedule! 


We had tacos yesterday so I'm thinking pizza Tuesday!!


----------



## keishashadow

Good day all

Light rain here this am, appears it’s going to be a gloomy day.  

Saw that there is a very early system that may hit the gulf this weekend, awfully early in the season.  Fingers crossed it vanishes. Last thing we need is another active hurricane season this year.  We’re two for two re end of Sept/Oct, enough already!

There was an even earlier system in the islands when we were on cruise, no rain but water was rough a few days.   Captain kept us ‘overadvised’ on it but good to know they keep an eye on things.  Nobody wants to be on youtube with water sloshing in their cabin!



macraven said:


> _Well, it's now Tuesday and I'm wondering where Monday went......
> 
> 
> I can't believe its the third week of May now.
> This entire month so far has flown by for me.
> 
> 
> Since I doubt no one will be here until the sun rises, I'll shut off the porch light....._



Good idea, it draws the creepy crawlers



macraven said:


> Two and half hours of sleep and mr Mac wakes up to get going
> He had a meet up for a long bike ride
> 
> So I saw moon light and sunlight much earlier than planned
> 
> These type of hours were not in my plans for retirement
> 
> Rain hit you yet  ?



But we all look better in the moonlight    I am rebelling, moved back my alarm 15 minutes this week.  Figure another week i’ll Be sleeping in my clothes


----------



## macraven

_Sleeping in your clothes is a great plan Keisha 
Never know when you need to dash out of the house

I haven’t been a good sleeper in years
But have gotten used to limited sleep
Never been one to nap

Got used to sleeping with one ear open when the kids were littles


Much easier now as I don’t work anymore outside the home

Looks like we will get rain later this afternoon 
So I’ll join the umbrella club here 

pattyw hope the rain goes away when you are in Orlando this week
You only have one more wake up

Yea I know you leave on Thursday but no one sleeps much the day you leave on vacation 

_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi returns home and hope she checks in with us today

Gotta hear about her good eats and drinks on that trip_


----------



## Lynne G

Why do you have to set an alarm Keisha, when you have a dog?  LOL  I thought leisure was your work.  Yeah, my first cruise with my kids, a huge Mickey one, and we go through the outer bands of a hurricane.  Stuff fell off store shelves and glass walls broke.  Nothing in our cabin broke or fell, but I took 2 pills and wow, that boat really rocked for hours.  Didn't stop me from cruising though.  And yes, no hurricane in August or October this year.  Funny, the only times I have been in a hurricane in FLA was in October and December.  The December one was a gulf one, and we were on Sanabel.  Never in the summer, all the years we did the end of August in Orlando.  

Booked next year's October at Porto, only saw SMSM there and not at RPR.  What gives?  I guess even over a year out, RPR does not need to offer SMSM rates.  Oh well, I like the Porto enough, don't mind staying there, but rather be at RPR.  Same as in August, much better rate at Porto than the HRH and RPR.  Guess it's because the Porto is furthest from the parks?  I don't mind that, as it's not that much further.  I tend to use the boats most of the time, anyway.  

Yeah, I am a good sleeper, but tend to wake up more now adays.  Haven't slept in my day clothes, though I think I did that when I was sick awhile ago.  

Yep, 4 day week-end.  Done.  Wahoo for me.

Safe travels home Schumi.

Patty, yep gray day all along the Eastern coast.  Sigh, and the wind is picking up, rain is coming.  Umbrella ready for my lunchtime walk.  Rebel, no jacket, but almost wish I had worn one.


----------



## Charade67

More thunderstorms for us this afternoon. Thankfully the weekend should be clear. 

I experienced a couple of hurricanes when we lived in Miami. Thankfully neither was too bad, but the first one really scared me. 

Counting down until lunchtime. I think I’m going to eat my leftover pasta from Olive Garden.


----------



## pattyw

Why is it that every time I have a vacation planned and I have everything caught up at work, the day before there are so many "emergencies" that pop up??? Same here today! 
I'm taking a short break to wolf down my Panera lunch and de-stress here!


----------



## macraven

pattyw you are one of those lucky pennies 

Bet you won’t have time to get bored at work today


----------



## Charade67

I just found out that our county water department hasn’t been charging us for water usage for the past 20 months. I wondered why the bill was so low, but didn’t question it. Apparently we had an old meter that wasn’t working properly and somehow no one noticed until a month ago. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## macraven

Lucky charade
Free water until today


Well no rain today and it is hot now

But It can rain tonight which will save me for watering my flower beds


----------



## tink1957

We have had around 2.5 inches of rain in the past week and have a chance for rain every day this week.  My yard feels like a jungle.  The grass is too wet to cut.

Deadpool was fun Lynne...we all enjoyed it and saw previews for the Queen movie due out in November which sounds great since I love their music.

Hope you have a wonderful trip Patty...the waiting is the hardest part.

Charade...good luck with your job I hope you get the hours you want.  I work 5 days a week supposedly part time but usually 30+ hours and occasionally they try to cut our hours. It doesn't last long but makes it hard when you count on money to pay the bills.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

I'll send ya rain Mac.  It's raining, quite nicely, and all is gray and wet.  Sigh, only the robin birds are enjoying this.  Had one perch right next to me, and I was like why are you out in the rain? duh. 

Nice Charade,  we got up to date newer meters for both gas and water.  Remotely read nowadays.  Glad you got low bills for as long as you did.  

Tried to get older one on the phone, apparently not picked up due to headphones.  Yeah, dude, you need to at least see your phone, and have it vibrate.  

Since SW fares much better 2 days before Porto ressie, would you stay 2 nights at Cabana Bay, SF or Aventura?  Leaning toward SF or Cabana, but maybe be the first guests at Aventura?  Thoughts?


----------



## Monykalyn

DD all checked in, training on Saturday-guess that is when she finds out for sure location. Gets her blue ID Friday am-you bet she's gonna be in parks that day. I accidentally took her debit card home with me-she called in a panic as she couldn't find it-This is why we gave her an emergency credit card in her name from our account-came in handy today. She ended up in same housing building and complex, same floor, one hallway over from previous program. Talk about feeling like you are home LOL.

Hot and partly cloudy-real feel in 90's. may stop and get a small kiddie pool for dog and chickens to cool off in-apparently spring is going to by pass us entirely-we've had such great, long ones the last couple years. Garden popping up nicely-spent some time out there yesterday after I got home (had to go directly to my meeting from airport-was new board of directors election night-guess it means I am officially president for the year now LOL)-weeded a bit, thinned out the radishes and carrots, put some herb cuttings in nesting boxes for the hens. And now that the beans are coming up there is an entire corner where Daisy must have got to the seeds and eaten them before I caught her and replanted the rest. Ah well-guess that corner is reserved for the pumpkin seeds in a couple months.


Lynne G said:


> Yep, 4 day week-end. Done. Wahoo for me.


I gave myself a 4 day weekend too. Going to St Louis saturday/sunday. Friday i have to start getting ready for June trip-clean out coop, finish weeding, making sure there is enough dog/chicken food...



pattyw said:


> I'm taking a short break to wolf down my Panera lunch and de-stress here!


Love Panera! Nice to escape for a break a bit!


----------



## tink1957

Hey Lynne, I would go with SF because of the boat 

And it's raining again....


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Since SW fares much better 2 days before Porto ressie, would you stay 2 nights at Cabana Bay, SF or Aventura? Leaning toward SF or Cabana, but maybe be the first guests at Aventura? Thoughts?



They all are nice- the pictures of Aventura look great! What are the price differences? 



Monykalyn said:


> DD all checked in, training on Saturday-guess that is when she finds out for sure location. Gets her blue ID Friday am-you bet she's gonna be in parks that day



Very exciting!! 



tink1957 said:


> And it's raining again....



Yep- just started raining again here too!


----------



## Lynne G

When I priced all out, may just spend the nights all at the Porto, as with SMSM rate, almost same price as going with "value" for the 2 or 3 nights we may come earlier than planned.  No price difference between A and CB, but A has gift card, so there's that, and SF was $40 more a night, so while I really liked to stay there, with staying at same, then don't have to move.  Now have to check airfare.  Good thing about SW, no change fee.


----------



## macraven

I’ve stayed at two uo hotels before during construction going on

Not worth it for me

If you stay at the Adventura hotel, they will be working on the other buildings


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Sleeping in your clothes is a great plan Keisha
> Never know when you need to dash out of the house
> 
> I haven’t been a good sleeper in years
> But have gotten used to limited sleep
> Never been one to nap
> 
> Got used to sleeping with one ear open when the kids were littles
> 
> 
> Much easier now as I don’t work anymore outside the home
> 
> Looks like we will get rain later this afternoon
> So I’ll join the umbrella club here
> 
> pattyw hope the rain goes away when you are in Orlando this week
> You only have one more wake up
> 
> Yea I know you leave on Thursday but no one sleeps much the day you leave on vacation
> _



Would you believe the sun broke thru early this afternoon - yea!  

I never could nap either, amazing what you can do when you have to though lol. Few days in & i’m a pro at it haha



Lynne G said:


> Why do you have to set an alarm Keisha, when you have a dog?  LOL  I thought leisure was your work.  Yeah, my first cruise with my kids, a huge Mickey one, and we go through the outer bands of a hurricane.  Stuff fell off store shelves and glass walls broke.  Nothing in our cabin broke or fell, but I took 2 pills and wow, that boat really rocked for hours.  Didn't stop me from cruising though.  And yes, no hurricane in August or October this year.  Funny, the only times I have been in a hurricane in FLA was in October and December.  The December one was a gulf one, and we were on Sanabel.  Never in the summer, all the years we did the end of August in Orlando.
> 
> Booked next year's October at Porto, only saw SMSM there and not at RPR.  What gives?  I guess even over a year out, RPR does not need to offer SMSM rates.  Oh well, I like the Porto enough, don't mind staying there, but rather be at RPR.  Same as in August, much better rate at Porto than the HRH and RPR.  Guess it's because the Porto is furthest from the parks?  I don't mind that, as it's not that much further.  I tend to use the boats most of the time, anyway.
> 
> Yeah, I am a good sleeper, but tend to wake up more now adays.  Haven't slept in my day clothes, though I think I did that when I was sick awhile ago.
> 
> Yep, 4 day week-end.  Done.  Wahoo for me.
> 
> Safe travels home Schumi.
> 
> Patty, yep gray day all along the Eastern coast.  Sigh, and the wind is picking up, rain is coming.  Umbrella ready for my lunchtime walk.  Rebel, no jacket, but almost wish I had worn one.



My dog is trained to not wake me during the night, same as all the others.  No freaking way.  That’s why they make puppy pads to put in the basement for jik moments 

Leisure my work eh? Naw, i retired early from my often two or three jobs at a time BTW, to take care of my my mom with Alzheimer’s, which segued into double duty every weekday with my GD while her parents worked, starting a month after she was born.  Still have small sales gigs going and do taxes & volunteer.  My hands aren’t idle.

I often thought early on when the new-found responsibilities were dumped on me that I really wished I was back in the nice, quiet office without dealing daily with barf, and other bodily fluids.

It’s all in the eye of the beholder, trust me, most people who don’t work outside the home are the official go-to person for all their friends when it comes to helping out in a pinch.  Daycare for sick kids, picking up same kids when early dismissal from school, waiting for cable guy & other deliveries.  I could go on



Charade67 said:


> I just found out that our county water department hasn’t been charging us for water usage for the past 20 months. I wondered why the bill was so low, but didn’t question it. Apparently we had an old meter that wasn’t working properly and somehow no one noticed until a month ago. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.



Oh my, hope they don’t expect that paid off in one month.  I’m sure that would put many people on fixed incomes at a disadvantage



Monykalyn said:


> DD all checked in, training on Saturday-guess that is when she finds out for sure location. Gets her blue ID Friday am-you bet she's gonna be in parks that day. I accidentally took her debit card home with me-she called in a panic as she couldn't find it-This is why we gave her an emergency credit card in her name from our account-came in handy today. She ended up in same housing building and complex, same floor, one hallway over from previous program. Talk about feeling like you are home LOL.
> 
> Hot and partly cloudy-real feel in 90's. may stop and get a small kiddie pool for dog and chickens to cool off in-apparently spring is going to by pass us entirely-we've had such great, long ones the last couple years. Garden popping up nicely-spent some time out there yesterday after I got home (had to go directly to my meeting from airport-was new board of directors election night-guess it means I am officially president for the year now LOL)-weeded a bit, thinned out the radishes and carrots, put some herb cuttings in nesting boxes for the hens. And now that the beans are coming up there is an entire corner where Daisy must have got to the seeds and eaten them before I caught her and replanted the rest. Ah well-guess that corner is reserved for the pumpkin seeds in a couple months.
> 
> I gave myself a 4 day weekend too. Going to St Louis saturday/sunday. Friday i have to start getting ready for June trip-clean out coop, finish weeding, making sure there is enough dog/chicken food...
> 
> 
> Love Panera! Nice to escape for a break a bit!



Congrats to DD. Bring me up to speed, this is her 2nd internship?  

Ok, if there are chickens in the pool it’s a must see lol. Please take pics. 

Our ground is still saturated, worried nothing is going to take off & start to grow.


----------



## Charade67

Keisha - The water company isn’t going to charge us for the prior water usage since it was their fault. I guess I will need to be more careful with our water usage from now on.


----------



## houseofthrees

We never made it through the first season of FTWD.  I keep debating giving it another go.


Keisha ~ congrats to your granddaughter!


Patty ~ Hope you have a great trip!!  And I hope the weather clears up for you.  I hated having to leave our trip in order to find sunshine and warmer temps.


Charade ~ glad they didn’t charge you.  That would have probably been an ugly surprise.


Schumi ~ hope you have had safe travels home!


Spent all of yesterday and today trying to catch up on sleep, get some groceries and do 9 days worth of damp, icky laundry for 5 people.  Back to reality.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Congrats to DD. Bring me up to speed, this is her 2nd internship?


 yep- told her she had to get a summer job- she picked Disney lol!

Decided to go for a walk when I got home-muggy, high 80 degree temp- need to get acclimated to Florida weather. Took dog, son decided to ride along on scooter. The ONE black cloud decided to open up 1/2 way around neighborhood. Dog by that point was done (was going to call DH anyway to come get him). Boy rode home quick on scooter and as I round corner on way back- DH to the rescue! I didn't mind the rain, but I wasn't going to carry a 13 year old 85# dog 1/4 mile home!

Rain gone, sitting outside - had company . Cuddle chicken came and sat on me. 

DS had his award ceremony I missed yesterday-3.7 gpa (pretty good considering he had a C+ in social studies for 2 quarters- no electronics changed his attitude about "not seeing the point of social studies and it being boring.)  Finished with all A's. They get to sleep in tomorrow...

Wine done, time to close the hens up, shower and bed. Up early tomorrow to drop off chocolate for a school (vacation money) near the NH I'm at tomorrow in Joplin. It's been 8 years since the F5 tornado hit there and it's hard to believe all that has been rebuilt in that time. This time of year is both hard and joyful for Joplin...the devastation pictures popped up on my FB timeline. Pictures can't capture smell, and the breadth of what happened though.


----------



## macraven

That chicken is sooooo cute!


----------



## macraven

_Back 3 house!


I hope you had a great vacation 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Too much to catch up on today...........

Briefly..........

Patty.......don’t worry about the rain.....yes, more is forecast for the next 10 days or so, but we only had one day where it rained all day........our first Monday.....so we went shopping and then enjoyed StrongWater Tavern for the evening..........we had a blast!!! Hope you have a great time........

houseofthrees........it was so lovely to meet you and your lovely family.........we enjoyed chatting with you and always lovely to put a face to a name........hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip........

MonyK, sorry we never got to meet up.......it would have been nice,.......hopefully we’ll align on another occasion.......

Vicki......We love Queen too.........huge fans!!! I’m sure you’ll be glad of some rain......I know locals in Florida we’re glad of it......although there’s a little too much to come yet for them now.........

Janet......I totally agree with you, you deserve a medal .........although I love being a lady of “leisure”........yep, I’m the go to friend for so many things.........I look after friends granddaughter regularly, help our local children’s nursery on occasion, volunteer for church events when needed, do reading sessions at the old folks home........friends regularly ask me to check out vacation stuff as they’re “ever so busy”.........yep, I could go on too.........but wouldn’t go back to the outside world of work for anything.......I’m very much my own boss......and love it!!! Very rarely idle though........how else would we plan trips.........



So..........wide awake at silly o clock...........

Had a good journey home.......slept for couple of hours then tried to stay awake as late as possible.......lasted till 10pm last night so not very late........ then woke at around 5 this morning wide awake.......and hungry!!! Think I missed a meal somewhere........

Nice to be home, especially to see our boy after 12 days..........although Skype was again fantastic......but what a lovely trip we had........no rushing around, well, not that we ever really do that anyway.......we’re quite lazy really .........but loved our time at Sapphire.......what a beautiful hotel and they really looked after us there...........it still looks so fresh and new and still has a very warm welcoming feeling about it.....

Got some Park time, mooched around a lot, and spent a lot of time chilling in StrongWater Bar..........working our way through their cocktail list is fun!!!

Took the least pictures we have ever taken as we don’t want our trips to be all about pictures for a trip report........(although we still took a lot I suppose)  nice to just enjoy every moment...........and we absolutely did!

Now to get back to normal for around 7 weeks...........

Today is more laundry ........some grocery shopping although DS had left everything fully stocked with fresh stuff for us and house was immaculate I have to say! And cut down on food big time!! Must have put on 10lbs this trip..........

Will get trip report up at some point............hopefully mid next week at the latest..........

Hope your Wednesday is a good one............


----------



## Lynne G

---- Keisha camel <-

Yay!  A mini Schumi report here.  Happy to hear that your travels were fabulous, even with some rain.  As much as it's nice to be home again, that 7 weeks will be here in a blink.  I always find going ahead in time harder than going back in time.  Excellent that some NY time flows into FLA time the next trip.  I hope you are having a lovely morning.  And a big wahoo, new trip report to read, now that is fabulous indeed.  I enjoy your remarks as much as your pictures.  Both make your reports excellent.  

House, so nice to hear you had a DISmeet with Schumi, and also arrived home.  Yeah, that laundry and back to reality does really stink.  Nice that you are home, though.

Mac, yeah, I decided, no Adventura for me.  I am with ya, construction in hotel when staying is not ideal.  With the rates, and moving, I've decided to just stay all the nights at the Portofino, but the first.  I moved our down flight to a late night, so staying at the airport the night we arrive, then fresh as daisy to hit the parks that first next day.  I asked little one if she was excited.  She said about the trip, I said about your college visit.  She said both. 

Ah, and a shout out.  If any homies are around at the end of August, and enjoy RRR and Hulk, little one would like a companion rider, since this weenie homie will not ride either one.  And, if any homie has a teen that likes the slides in VB, little one would like a friend there too.  Weenie with some heights.  Those PF, where the small kids ride, as high enough for me.  LOL Thankfully, the kids did not take after me, and speed, height, sea, and motion sickness bother neither.

Ah, yes, you ladies of leisure, being busy.  Since it's Wednesday, there's .  I'm looking at you Keisha!  LOL .  

No, really nice when retirement includes helping others and taking care of family.  

With that, have a wacky, wild, and wonderful Wednesday.  Yes, indeed our holiday week-end is getting closer, and a happy homie, only one more day and the week-end starts for me.  That goes for Tink too.

May your tea be lovely, and your coffee be hot, and smooth.  

Wake up homies, the camel has arrived, and so has the middle of the week.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Ah, and a shout out. If any homies are around at the end of August, and enjoy RRR and Hulk, little one would like a companion rider, since this weenie homie will not ride either one. And, if any homie has a teen that likes the slides in VB, little one would like a friend there too. Weenie with some heights. Those PF, where the small kids ride, as high enough for me. LOL Thankfully, the kids did not take after me, and speed, height, sea, and motion sickness bother neither.



I wish we could be there. B loves those rides. I won’t go near them. 

Exams start today. B has physics and theater (not really an exam in that class) today. I can’t believe junior year is almost over.


----------



## Robo56

Quick drive by to visit my Sans family.

My husband the love of my life had a heart attack on Sunday morning. 

He is resting comfortably now.

We will approach this new normal as we move forward.

God has been so faithful, my husband is alive.

Hug your husband closer and know he is a gift from God.


----------



## tink1957

Robbie...prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday!  Busy, busy getting my housework done today for our mini-vacation! 

Mac- we're planning to stay at Aventura in October.  Do you think construction will still be bad then? Don't want to be surrounded by noise!

Keisha- you are a blessing to all your friends and family that you assist!!

Houseofthrees- post vacation laundry can be overwhelming!

Monyk- I just love your chicken! Too cute! What is her name again?

Schumi- Thanks for the heads up on the rain! We'll make the most out of whatever we're given!

Lynne- I wish we were around in Orlando at the end of August- DS and DH go on all those crazy rides!! Not me!

Charade-good luck to DD on her exams!

Back to work!


Robo- prayers out to you and DH!  Glad he is resting well!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo.  So glad to hear you dear DH is resting comfortably now.  How scary, and sending lots of prayers and good wishes.


----------



## Charade67

Robo- sending prayers for your dh and for you too.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Quick drive by to visit my Sans family.
> 
> My husband the love of my life had a heart attack on Sunday morning.
> 
> He is resting comfortably now.
> 
> We will approach this new normal as we move forward.
> 
> God has been so faithful, my husband is alive.
> 
> Hug your husband closer and know he is a gift from God.



_Have kept him and you in my daily prayers
I know you are recovering from your surgery and hope you are gaining strength back now
With you in charge and the help of his doctor, your husband is in good hands

I know the Lord is good and and in your lives
Things will be so much better real soon for both of youse 
Sending gentle hugs _


----------



## keishashadow

Happy hump day all.

Getting ready to make 2nd breakfast of day for youngest DS.  Hmm going to call it brunch at this point.  Started new shift that starts at noon.  He loves it, gets to stay up late & sleep in.  Ha, wait till he gets a family.  

Last day before GD joins me for the summer weekdays.  Looking forward to it, need to train her to take a nappie when she arrives as that tends to be my new norm after depositing #2 at work.

It all works out in the end one way or the other. 



Monykalyn said:


> yep- told her she had to get a summer job- she picked Disney lol!
> 
> Decided to go for a walk when I got home-muggy, high 80 degree temp- need to get acclimated to Florida weather. Took dog, son decided to ride along on scooter. The ONE black cloud decided to open up 1/2 way around neighborhood. Dog by that point was done (was going to call DH anyway to come get him). Boy rode home quick on scooter and as I round corner on way back- DH to the rescue! I didn't mind the rain, but I wasn't going to carry a 13 year old 85# dog 1/4 mile home!
> 
> Rain gone, sitting outside - had company View attachment 324216. Cuddle chicken came and sat on me.
> 
> DS had his award ceremony I missed yesterday-3.7 gpa (pretty good considering he had a C+ in social studies for 2 quarters- no electronics changed his attitude about "not seeing the point of social studies and it being boring.)  Finished with all A's. They get to sleep in tomorrow...
> 
> Wine done, time to close the hens up, shower and bed. Up early tomorrow to drop off chocolate for a school (vacation money) near the NH I'm at tomorrow in Joplin. It's been 8 years since the F5 tornado hit there and it's hard to believe all that has been rebuilt in that time. This time of year is both hard and joyful for Joplin...the devastation pictures popped up on my FB timeline. Pictures can't capture smell, and the breadth of what happened though.



That’s a big deal to land a job with WDW.  Know one friend of DS who was stuck on mainstream cart in one of those long dresses.  She passed out several times, they wound up reassigning her, poor thing.

Sweet chickie. I have concerns re logistics. Of cleaning out coop eek



schumigirl said:


> Too much to catch up on today...........
> 
> Briefly..........
> 
> Patty.......don’t worry about the rain.....yes, more is forecast for the next 10 days or so, but we only had one day where it rained all day........our first Monday.....so we went shopping and then enjoyed StrongWater Tavern for the evening..........we had a blast!!! Hope you have a great time........
> 
> houseofthrees........it was so lovely to meet you and your lovely family.........we enjoyed chatting with you and always lovely to put a face to a name........hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip........
> 
> MonyK, sorry we never got to meet up.......it would have been nice,.......hopefully we’ll align on another occasion.......
> 
> Vicki......We love Queen too.........huge fans!!! I’m sure you’ll be glad of some rain......I know locals in Florida we’re glad of it......although there’s a little too much to come yet for them now.........
> 
> Janet......I totally agree with you, you deserve a medal .........although I love being a lady of “leisure”........yep, I’m the go to friend for so many things.........I look after friends granddaughter regularly, help our local children’s nursery on occasion, volunteer for church events when needed, do reading sessions at the old folks home........friends regularly ask me to check out vacation stuff as they’re “ever so busy”.........yep, I could go on too.........but wouldn’t go back to the outside world of work for anything.......I’m very much my own boss......and love it!!! Very rarely idle though........how else would we plan trips.........
> 
> 
> 
> So..........wide awake at silly o clock...........
> 
> Had a good journey home.......slept for couple of hours then tried to stay awake as late as possible.......lasted till 10pm last night so not very late........ then woke at around 5 this morning wide awake.......and hungry!!! Think I missed a meal somewhere........
> 
> Nice to be home, especially to see our boy after 12 days..........although Skype was again fantastic......but what a lovely trip we had........no rushing around, well, not that we ever really do that anyway.......we’re quite lazy really .........but loved our time at Sapphire.......what a beautiful hotel and they really looked after us there...........it still looks so fresh and new and still has a very warm welcoming feeling about it.....
> 
> Got some Park time, mooched around a lot, and spent a lot of time chilling in StrongWater Bar..........working our way through their cocktail list is fun!!!
> 
> Took the least pictures we have ever taken as we don’t want our trips to be all about pictures for a trip report........(although we still took a lot I suppose)  nice to just enjoy every moment...........and we absolutely did!
> 
> Now to get back to normal for around 7 weeks...........
> 
> Today is more laundry ........some grocery shopping although DS had left everything fully stocked with fresh stuff for us and house was immaculate I have to say! And cut down on food big time!! Must have put on 10lbs this trip..........
> 
> Will get trip report up at some point............hopefully mid next week at the latest..........
> 
> Hope your Wednesday is a good one............



Ah i forgot my unofficial vacation planner for all my friends & family lol. Ain’t i special? Lol
Know you missed your boy, i’m Sure he’s looking forward to mom’s grub again!  And your company but men do tend to think on their stomachs.



Robo56 said:


> Quick drive by to visit my Sans family.
> 
> My husband the love of my life had a heart attack on Sunday morning.
> 
> He is resting comfortably now.
> 
> We will approach this new normal as we move forward.
> 
> God has been so faithful, my husband is alive.
> 
> Hug your husband closer and know he is a gift from God.



Oh, I am so sorry to read this!How shocking it must’ve been for you. Glad to hear he weathered it and is on his way to what i hope is a full recovery.  Know he is good hands with you and God watching over him.  Make sure to take the time to care for yourself during this time.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Busy, busy getting my housework done today for our mini-vacation!
> 
> Mac- we're planning to stay at Aventura in October.  Do you think construction will still be bad then? Don't want to be surrounded by noise!
> !




The hotel opens mid August
I googled and got different statements about the finishing the hotel while guests will be staying there

But no idea how that will affect the guests 

When I was at rpr during one of their remodels, the noise came from the floor/room above mine
Horrible since I was in the room during the daytime

Believe Tink/Vicki is staying at Adventura in September 
Hope she will let us know if the hotel is complete when she is there


----------



## Monykalyn

yep thanks for the hump day Camel. Is it friday of Next week yet? then I'd be only hours from vacation instead of days...


schumigirl said:


> MonyK, sorry we never got to meet up.......it would have been nice,.......hopefully we’ll align on another occasion


I figure sooner or later we will LOL! The weather really changed our plans too. Glad to hear from the mini report that you had a great trip! 


Lynne G said:


> I asked little one if she was excited. She said about the trip, I said about your college visit. She said both.


LOL! EEk-college? man that goes fast. It hit me last night-my middle is now a junior-I very clearly remember her sister at this exact time-and how I blinked twice and she was graduated high school and off to college.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, and a shout out. If any homies are around at the end of August, and enjoy RRR and Hulk, little one would like a companion rider, since this weenie homie will not ride either one. And, if any homie has a teen that likes the slides in VB, little one would like a friend there too. Weenie with some heights. Those PF, where the small kids ride, as high enough for me. LOL Thankfully, the kids did not take after me, and speed, height, sea, and motion sickness bother neither.


Well I can always send my middle-she loves loves loves thrill rides! the faster the better. Kid has gift certificate for scuba diving lessons, and is impatiently waiting until she is old enough to sky dive. Yep-she is my adrenaline junkie.



Charade67 said:


> I can’t believe junior year is almost over.


And senior year will fly by-yearbook, grad gown, grad announcements, college visits...congrats to your daughter on a what sounds like a great year.



Robo56 said:


> My husband the love of my life had a heart attack on Sunday morning.


OMG- soo very glad to hear he is still with you and resting comfortably. Can't imagine how scary this must be for you and your family. 



pattyw said:


> I just love your chicken! Too cute! What is her name again?





keishashadow said:


> Sweet chickie. I have concerns re logistics. Of cleaning out coop eek


Her name is Princess Aurora, call her Rory, or cuddle chicken. She loves loves laps-if you sit down outside she is up for a cuddle.

Cleaning the coop isn't too bad-they have a nice big run. I turn out old straw, and clean their roost area well, line the roost area and nesting boxes with fresh straw, and put the rest in the run. They enjoy scratching through the piles of straw. The used straw goes into compost pile-by this time of year there is usually a very rich layer of compost under the straw that goes into garden. I am on my second pair of boots though-they only go to coop and back to rug by door. 
I use the "deep litter method" of bedding and sprinkle diatomaceous (food grade) around the coop-keeps mites etc down and the deep liter method keeps smell away-just breaks down naturally.

And with that lunch is over. sigh-wasn't great today-resident choice meal which was liver and onions, alternate was hot dog or pancake - none appealed to me. The lemon pudding was good lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.......I’m so sorry this happened to your family........sending many warm wishes for a quick and healthy recovery for him........glad to hear he’s comfortable. Hope you’re doing ok too......I can imagine how worried you’ll be for him now......but loads of hugs.........

MonyK........lemon pudding sounds good right about now!! Glad you had a good visit too.......

Janet had to read that sentence twice...........we call diapers nappies over here.........and I thought whaaaaaat......your GD is not in nappies........doh!!! I know what you mean now......lol........yes he’s enjoying home cooked proper food again......although he makes himself a mean chicken mac n cheese.........from scratch.......I think he’s just glad not to be ironing his shirts for the office again.......



I did nap today. For 2 hours. Thought I’d shut my eyes for 10 minutes.........

Still haven’t even looked at uploading pictures yet.........

But, I did get flights changed for July......so instead of coming home from JFK we have a return flight from MCO a week later......... 

Just need to book JetBlue flights down to Orlando and get a car booked and we’re sorted! 

Time for a mug of tea.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ohh MonyK, my little one would like that, as obviously also finishing Junior year, and 16 and driving me crazy.  If your middle wants to text/talk to my little one, just pm me.  She's lucky today, as the science class goes to Six Flags to study physics.  Yeah, she is my thrill seeker, and also wants to scuba dive.  I could see her sky diving too. We'll be there 22 to 31 August.  Little one turns 17 three days before we leave, and we've left vacation on her birthday several times, and I am reminded of that from time to time.  Not my fault she was born just before school starts, and right before the holiday, when no one is around.  LOL 

My neighbor chickens must be happy, I always see their coop clean.  While they also have hay, the grass in the coop is replenished quite often.  They must have also gotten corn cobs recently, since the squirrels get the remains and drop the cobs on our side of the fence, and I've seen some cobs when I was putting up my line for hanging laundry this week-end.   

Oh, and I'd have to eat the hotdog, only if made of beef, and not pig, otherwise I'd be eating the pudding too.  Will not eat liver, do not like onions, and pancakes, eh, can eat them, but for lunch?


And a yay! for Schumi.  Open jaw is perfect for ya!  

I just booked my flights for October, and deciding where first 3 nights will be, most likely at the mouse.  Now have to book the car.  Mac, not onsite at the Dark Side, so your very generous offer, if still available when I am there, would be very much appreciated.  I'll give you a call as we get closer to October.  

Hey Keisha, yep, you know the summer's coming when the GD is around often.  She's one lucky girl.  

Patty, I don't know either, but the hotel does look cool.  All the homies around in October should meet in the rooftop bar.  

I need tea, sigh.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and MonyK, we do college visits now and through the summer, as little one will submit her college application in the fall, as she starts 12th grade.  In 11th grade, they get 3 days of excused absence to visit colleges.  

Which reminds me, Keisha, we will be in your city next Friday, coming in Thursday, visit Friday morning, then leaving Saturday.  I planned that right.  Short week this week, shorter week next week.


----------



## Charade67

I have a bit of an adrenaline junkie too.  I don’t know if she would try skydiving, but she has been hang gliding twice.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Open jaw is perfect for ya!
> 
> .



I must be dim, I don’t get that if it’s a joke.


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> I must be dim, I don’t get that if it’s a joke.



  Open jaw in travel means you come and go from different airports, with a different airport in between.  Round trip, means from and to same airport.  Hence, open jaw is >.  Go from England to NY to FLA. to England, so three ends of that >, so it looks like a jaw.  So I did not mean it as a joke, just that I was familiar, as common to do it from here to points in Europe and have heard it in travel media.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> All the homies around in October should meet in the rooftop bar.



Sounds like a date! We're definitely there from 10/4-10/7 (we may add on a few days, DS has to go back to school). When are you there?

In the middle of all the house chores today had to go to our jewelry store.  I noticed that on my wedding ring, one of the prongs holding my diamond is gone!!  So glad I didn't lose it! So, I'm without a wedding ring for the next 10 days! It feels weird without my ring- I think i'll put another ring on that finger for now. 

Charade- wow! hang gliding! How brave!

Ok, back to work!


----------



## Lynne G

pattyw said:


> Sounds like a date! We're definitely there from 10/4-10/7 (we may add on a few days, DS has to go back to school). When are you there?




There 4 to 12; so will definitely try to meet up.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Sounds like a date! We're definitely there from 10/4-10/7 (we may add on a few days, DS has to go back to school). When are you there?
> 
> In the middle of all the house chores today had to go to our jewelry store.  I noticed that on my wedding ring, one of the prongs holding my diamond is gone!!  So glad I didn't lose it! So, I'm without a wedding ring for the next 10 days! It feels weird without my ring- I think i'll put another ring on that finger for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to work!



_I'm glad you noticed that prong was missing!

I would be besides myself if I lost my diamond 
I had my mom's diamond reset into my ring a year ago.


I need to find a jewlery to have mine checked._


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> In the middle of all the house chores today had to go to our jewelry store. I noticed that on my wedding ring, one of the prongs holding my diamond is gone!! So glad I didn't lose it! So, I'm without a wedding ring for the next 10 days! It feels weird without my ring- I think i'll put another ring on that finger for now.


I had the same thing happen when I was at Universal last year. I kept my ring in the room safe until I got home and had it repaired. 



macraven said:


> I would be besides myself if I lost my diamond
> I had my mom's diamond reset into my ring a year ago.



I have dh’s grandmother’s diamond in my ring. Dh wears his father’s wedding band.


----------



## schumigirl

Never heard of it 

Patty.....how lucky you noticed.......it does feel weird without rings you’ve been used to........I know when I got the new rings for our 25th wedding anniversary last year, it felt odd at first as I was so used to the originals.......it’ll be back before you know it.........

mac, it must be a horrible feeling to lose a diamond. Tiffany guy told me to just go in every visit to get my jewellery cleaned and checked........so we do....... I remember when you got your mum’s reset........lovely. 


So, as I snoozed the afternoon away, I’m not tired now........sitting watching Scream 2........just got car hire booked for July and December..........nice to knock things off the list.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you are always so on top of things and on the ball.

Me, I can't even decide what to fix for dinner most days......_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi you are always so on top of things and on the ball.
> 
> Me, I can't even decide what to fix for dinner most days......_



Lol......I do like to be organised! Especially on travel issues.......been doing it for so long.......

You enjoy your dinner out tonight......no need to think about what to cook........

Almost bedtime here.........not tired though! Yet.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, are you on UK time yet or still working on EST time?

I'm sure it takes a few days to get back to your normal time schedule_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> There 4 to 12; so will definitely try to meet up.



Sounds good!!



macraven said:


> I need to find a jewlery to have mine checked.



Yes- I have mine checked at least once a year by the jeweler, but I guess with the age of the rings it can happen fast? They're putting a whole new set of prongs rather than fix the old ones. 



Charade67 said:


> I have dh’s grandmother’s diamond in my ring. Dh wears his father’s wedding band.



That is so nice - such a special family heirloom to pass down!



schumigirl said:


> .it’ll be back before you know it.........



Yep- and much safer!!

So... I see that central Florida is going to be hit with remnants of the tropical system that is developing in the gulf.  I just went to the Orlando tv website and WESH is calling for pretty much a REALLY wet weekend!! And it may become the first maned tropical storm of the year- Alberto.

Looks like we'll have to have a Plan B- nice dinners, a lot of cocktails, and we'll have DS bring over some board games!!


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, hope you don't have a rainy time in Orlando.

But if it does rain a lot, you'll be with your husband and boy and you will still have fun.


I've had rained out trips before and they are not fun if it rains heavily the entire trip.

I keep waiting for rain to happen for where I live.
So far, only one one evening last week, rain hit us.

Still hot here.
Today was 89 and it's still only May.

Weather really not an issue for me as we have ac
I do my running around in town before noon or in the evening as much as possible when it is stinking hot.


I'll take heat and humidity any day.........I had my fill of cold lousy weather when I lived in the north._


----------



## houseofthrees

Schumi ~ It was great meeting you guys, too.  Glad  the rain held off for a bit after that.  I would have felt horrible if you guys had gotten caught in a storm because we held you up.  My husband is still amazed I spotted you guys.  I am known to be pretty oblivious to my surroundings, lol.  



Lynne ~ Yes, as nice as vacation is, it is good to be home.  Portofino with no construction does sound better than Adventura with construction.  My middle loves those rides.  She is always glad to have somebody with us that will ride them with her.



Robo ~ Prayers to you and your hubby.  Glad to see he is doing ok.  So scary.



MonyK ~ Thinking the adrenaline junkie thing might just be a middle trait 



Patty ~ glad you noticed before you lost the diamond.  I did that last year.  We run a hot dog cart and I noticed mine was gone while working a huge tree lighting ceremony right before Christmas.  I was so heartbroken.  I just knew I had lost it while working.  Luckily, my daughter found my diamond on our living room floor on New Years Eve.  Hubby had bought me a replacement ring for Christmas, but it just wasn’t the same.


Yep, looks like a lot more rain heading that way.  We started a tradition a few vacations back of taking a room photo to symbolize our trip in some way.  We were completely undecided on what we should do this year.  The rain settled it for us.  It was umbrellas and ponchos for everyone while wearing sunglasses or holding some kind of summery thing.  Kids even incorporated the sand pail that one of the employees of the hotel had sent to our room full of goodies for the family.  Gotta make the best of the trip even in the not so greatest of conditions.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, are you on UK time yet or still working on EST time?
> 
> I'm sure it takes a few days to get back to your normal time schedule_



I think we’re back to normal now.......sat up till midnight last night, only reason I’m up early is DS leaves for work at 7, so I get up with him. But he has a 4 day weekend off ........he took Friday as a vacation day off and Monday is a public holiday.......a nice little long weekend for him.........




pattyw said:


> Sounds good!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- I have mine checked at least once a year by the jeweler, but I guess with the age of the rings it can happen fast? They're putting a whole new set of prongs rather than fix the old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so nice - such a special family heirloom to pass down!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- and much safer!!
> 
> So... I see that central Florida is going to be hit with remnants of the tropical system that is developing in the gulf.  I just went to the Orlando tv website and WESH is calling for pretty much a REALLY wet weekend!! And it may become the first maned tropical storm of the year- Alberto.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to have a Plan B- nice dinners, a lot of cocktails, and we'll have DS bring over some board games!!



Even with rain I’d rather be in Florida........we managed to work our way through the cocktails and food in StrongWater on the evenings it rained........it was such a hardship..........You’ll still have fun........



houseofthrees said:


> Schumi ~ It was great meeting you guys, too.  Glad  the rain held off for a bit after that.  I would have felt horrible if you guys had gotten caught in a storm because we held you up.  My husband is still amazed I spotted you guys.  I am known to be pretty oblivious to my surroundings, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne ~ Yes, as nice as vacation is, it is good to be home.  Portofino with no construction does sound better than Adventura with construction.  My middle loves those rides.  She is always glad to have somebody with us that will ride them with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Robo ~ Prayers to you and your hubby.  Glad to see he is doing ok.  So scary.
> 
> 
> 
> MonyK ~ Thinking the adrenaline junkie thing might just be a middle trait
> 
> 
> 
> Patty ~ glad you noticed before you lost the diamond.  I did that last year.  We run a hot dog cart and I noticed mine was gone while working a huge tree lighting ceremony right before Christmas.  I was so heartbroken.  I just knew I had lost it while working.  Luckily, my daughter found my diamond on our living room floor on New Years Eve.  Hubby had bought me a replacement ring for Christmas, but it just wasn’t the same.
> 
> 
> Yep, looks like a lot more rain heading that way.  We started a tradition a few vacations back of taking a room photo to symbolize our trip in some way.  We were completely undecided on what we should do this year.  The rain settled it for us.  It was umbrellas and ponchos for everyone while wearing sunglasses or holding some kind of summery thing.  Kids even incorporated the sand pail that one of the employees of the hotel had sent to our room full of goodies for the family.  Gotta make the best of the trip even in the not so greatest of conditions.



Oh I was so glad you did stop us! And to be honest, we don’t mind getting wet when it’s warm..........but yes, we made it home dry  


So, another grey day so far.........hoping the sun will be out later as it’s still early.........

Time for breakfast tea.............


----------



## macraven

_I just looked at the clock.....
Thought you would still be in bed at this time...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I just looked at the clock.....
> Thought you would still be in bed at this time...._



Lol......thought the same of you!!! Then I realised........nah.......you’ll still be up.........

Only trouble with getting up this early is I eat breakfast too early........then get hungry for lunch early.........I can add an extra meal easy in a day..........

No bacon this morning..............it’s a “healthy” breakfast 

Would rather have the bacon!


----------



## Lynne G

Healthy breakfast?  Not usually on week days.  Jet lag can be annoying sometimes.  Two breakfasts would be fine, Schumi.  Glad to hear you are getting back to routine.  

Mac, hope you had a good night sleep.  I was in bed by 11, shortly before DH came home.  I never heard him, though I vaguely remember him yelling at the kids to turn off their lights.  

So, was up earlier than I usually do this morning.  And oh, what a beautiful day.  The sun is shining, there's green all around.  Wet week-end to come, but that's okay, enjoying a few days of mid 80's, and blue skies.

  - was like, the parking lot is not as full today, well yes, it's a holiday week-end soon, and I guess more than a few wanted to make this a 5 day week-end, instead of a 3 or 4.  

We don't travel far for Memorial Day week-end.  Around here, it's the "official" opening of the shore, and lots go there to celebrate such.  And, for the holiday, several tall ships have arrived, and I am half tempted to go down to the waterfront to see them.  Otherwise, I am sure the local news will have a story on them.  Some pictures of them coming up the river have been already seen.

So, with that, some homies can do , while others may say, 

Have a totally terrific Thursday!

I need more tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Busy morning........

Shopped, booked Jet Blue flights from JFK to MCO for July..........ironed.....a lot!! 

Then got a buzz to say open the gate to let a van in.........our flooring guys arrived .........we had no clue they were coming today..........turns out they were supposed to call us but someone forgot........so........cleared the place of ironing and “stuff” and they got on with it.........

But, both rooms look lovely........really pleased with it.......

Now sitting with a cuppa watching free practice for the Monaco Grand Prix.

Feels like a Friday today......it is only Thursday Mac..........


----------



## macraven

Now that’s a nice surprise the floor got done today

And you didn’t have to prepare the room in advance 

Stick with me and everyday will feel like a Friday 

My only plans today is lawn treatment for weed control

I can look out the window and watch the men work in the heat 

Decided I might make shrimp for dinner

There !!
now my day planning is done

Have a great day homies


----------



## Charade67

Last day of school for B today. She has her pre-calculus exam this morning and then band class for the rest of the day. I assume they will be practicing the music they will play at graduation on Saturday. She got a 110 on her physics exam. I love when teachers give extra credit. 

Schumi -  You are brave to go to Orlando in July. I cannot handle the heat that time of year. 

I made the mistake of telling B that we could go to Busch Gardens tomorrow. It’s going to be in the high 80’s. Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now that’s a nice surprise the floor got done today
> 
> And you didn’t have to prepare the room in advance
> 
> Stick with me and everyday will feel like a Friday
> 
> My only plans today is lawn treatment for weed control
> 
> I can look out the window and watch the men work in the heat
> 
> Decided I might make shrimp for dinner
> 
> There !!
> now my day planning is done
> 
> Have a great day homies



Oh it was good as they did most of the clearing..........so that worked in our favour........and it looks fabulous!!!

We say that too.....everyday is like the weekend now.......

Shrimp........mmmmmm........love some seafood........we’re having chicken, veg and roast potatoes marinated in flavoured balsamic vinegar and olive oil we bought from a place in Mount Dora, will add some honey and various seasonings, herbs and spices and that’ll be dinner...........tomorrow is a visit to fishmonger.......will get some shrimp then........got a friend and her sister popping in for a quick dinner......they’ll eat and go.......glad it’s not the other sister.......she is one of those picky folk who is so limited in what she eats.......



Charade67 said:


> Last day of school for B today. She has her pre-calculus exam this morning and then band class for the rest of the day. I assume they will be practicing the music they will play at graduation on Saturday. She got a 110 on her physics exam. I love when teachers give extra credit.
> 
> Schumi -  You are brave to go to Orlando in July. I cannot handle the heat that time of year.
> 
> I made the mistake of telling B that we could go to Busch Gardens tomorrow. It’s going to be in the high 80’s. Ugh.



We’ve been in July before and it was fine, we managed ok, plenty of water, sunscreen and aircon......but, my family call me the Lizard........I love the heat and the sun........


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Schumi.  I don't mind it being hot.  At least in FLA, almost all have A/C, and lots of water, and you're fine.  Also, like that I don't have to pack many different temperature clothing.  One pair of pants, one light jacket, and lots of summer clothes that don't take up as much luggage room, as winter ones.

All for October is now set.  Also, checked, and all for August is done.  Just hoping cheaper prices for flights and rentals.  At least I had enough points, the October flight was with points.  Not many points left now, but at least hey, I finally found flights that I could use for both ways.  

Aw, Charade, take B.  Nothing like a fun day after school ends, and in the heat, yay, shorts and tee only needed, and all will be running.  Little one enjoyed her Six Flags school trip yesterday.  Six Flags is about an hour and a half from home.  She got home around 8:30 last night.  She said the one coaster you stand up on, there's a shoulder harness and "front part of bicycle seat" between your legs.  She thought it was funny that the boys said the ride hurt.  I would guess so.  LOL  

Time for lunch yet?  Sigh.  Will definitely walk.  May even use umbrella, that sun is beaming warmth today.  Not complaining though.  I love this summer like weather.  Steamy tomorrow and Saturday.  Bring it on!  Hello sunglasses.

Yum, to shrimp as long as it does not smell fishy, and is not cooked.  About the only seafood I will eat.  I prefer cocktail, if very fresh, or breaded and fried.  Dinner may be roast beef sandwiches, of which, little one reminded me she will not eat.  Told her she can have a zap a meal, or soup, or make your own sandwich.  Not sure which she will choose.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Aw, Charade, take B. Nothing like a fun day after school ends, and in the heat, yay, shorts and tee only needed, and all will be running. Little one enjoyed her Six Flags school trip yesterday. Six Flags is about an hour and a half from home. She got home around 8:30 last night. She said the one coaster you stand up on, there's a shoulder harness and "front part of bicycle seat" between your legs. She thought it was funny that the boys said the ride hurt. I would guess so. LOL



We’re going to go, I just have to take precautions. I get horrible headaches when I get too hot. I have to make sure to drink plenty of water. I also take pain relievers with me and will take some before I get a headache. 

That coaster sounds like something I would avoid. When I was a kid I used to spend many summer days at Six Flags over Georgia.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Open jaw is perfect for ya!


 That's a travel industry term I haven't heard in 100s of years. I used to issue those tickets from time to time.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> That's a travel industry term I haven't heard in 100s of years. I used to issue those tickets from time to time.




Yeah, I guess I am old, and used to work in travel too.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> We’re going to go, I just have to take precautions. I get horrible headaches when I get too hot. I have to make sure to drink plenty of water. I also take pain relievers with me and will take some before I get a headache.
> 
> That coaster sounds like something I would avoid. When I was a kid I used to spend many summer days at Six Flags over Georgia.



Ah, got ya.  Find shade and A/C where you can, to take a break, and wear light, breathable clothes.  Lightweight hat also helps.  Yeah, I would not have gone on that coaster either.  Well, almost all coasters.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I guess I am old, and used to work in travel too.


 We aren't old...we are "seasoned".


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> We aren't old...we are "seasoned".



Hey Todd.........how you doing?? Nice to see you.........

Haven’t got around to uploading pictures yet.........everything’s taking longer to get back to normal this trip.......

Didn’t bother putting the cases in attic.......sitting in one of the spare rooms....open and waiting to be packed up again........Kyle has renamed that room the trip preparation room........ 

Need to start dinner soon........should take an hour or so to cook tonight..........I’m starving already........


----------



## Charade67

B got a 97 on her pre-calculus exam. I wish I could convince her to study math or science in college instead of theater.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick lunch flyby-last day of work this week. Then 4 days next week and we are off!


Lynne G said:


> They must have also gotten corn cobs recently, since the squirrels get the remains and drop the cobs on our side of the fence, and I've seen some cobs when I was putting up my line for hanging laundry this week-end.


This made me laugh! yeah squirrels are monsters. My chickens are currently rather ticked at me (can tell by the chirping getting loud) as I ran out of meal worms a couple days ago and they haven't gotten their morning treat. All three of them were camped out on deck stairs this am squawking at living room window they can see in from that height...woke the boy up too. Off to farm store tomorrow for straw, feed and worms I guess.



Lynne G said:


> pancakes, eh, can eat them, but for lunch?


And I ended up making pancakes for dinner-chocolate chip ones for the kids-they can eat/snack on them for a couple days. Trying to not get overloaded with food in fridge for upcoming week. I had greek pasta salad.



pattyw said:


> In the middle of all the house chores today had to go to our jewelry store. I noticed that on my wedding ring, one of the prongs holding my diamond is gone!! So glad I didn't lose it! So, I'm without a wedding ring for the next 10 days! It feels weird without my ring- I think i'll put another ring on that finger for now.


 Glad to see you caught it! I don't often wear my diamond anymore-hand washing, gloves etc on and off all day makes for a yucky ring. Our jeweler that sold us the ring (25 years ago!!) refuses to sell settings with 4 prongs-he always replaced the 4 prong setting with a 6 prong one-and I am sure that has saved my diamond more than once as I have torn prongs off and had them repaired.

Hope Robo family ok

Hang gliding Charade? yep my middle would be up for that too. Middle proudly showed off her grades last night-all A's, and a 4.96 GPA.

We are having Florida weather-hot, humid, afternoon storms. Makes the garden grow fast.

oohh Schumi yay to floors! I need a new floor-maybe next year after all the Orlando trips this year.

Nice Mac can watch the dudes work in the yard too! 
I need to cook something requiring a lot of eggs...although with the heat no eggs for 2 days from the ladies.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> yep thanks for the hump day Camel. Is it friday of Next week yet? then I'd be only hours from vacation instead of days...
> 
> I figure sooner or later we will LOL! The weather really changed our plans too. Glad to hear from the mini report that you had a great trip!
> 
> LOL! EEk-college? man that goes fast. It hit me last night-my middle is now a junior-I very clearly remember her sister at this exact time-and how I blinked twice and she was graduated high school and off to college.
> 
> 
> Well I can always send my middle-she loves loves loves thrill rides! the faster the better. Kid has gift certificate for scuba diving lessons, and is impatiently waiting until she is old enough to sky dive. Yep-she is my adrenaline junkie.
> 
> 
> And senior year will fly by-yearbook, grad gown, grad announcements, college visits...congrats to your daughter on a what sounds like a great year.
> 
> 
> OMG- soo very glad to hear he is still with you and resting comfortably. Can't imagine how scary this must be for you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her name is Princess Aurora, call her Rory, or cuddle chicken. She loves loves laps-if you sit down outside she is up for a cuddle.
> 
> Cleaning the coop isn't too bad-they have a nice big run. I turn out old straw, and clean their roost area well, line the roost area and nesting boxes with fresh straw, and put the rest in the run. They enjoy scratching through the piles of straw. The used straw goes into compost pile-by this time of year there is usually a very rich layer of compost under the straw that goes into garden. I am on my second pair of boots though-they only go to coop and back to rug by door.
> I use the "deep litter method" of bedding and sprinkle diatomaceous (food grade) around the coop-keeps mites etc down and the deep liter method keeps smell away-just breaks down naturally.
> 
> And with that lunch is over. sigh-wasn't great today-resident choice meal which was liver and onions, alternate was hot dog or pancake - none appealed to me. The lemon pudding was good lol.



A well-loved chicken!  Have to laugh, sounds like you need muck boots vs the chicks i see wearing them for fashion



schumigirl said:


> Robo.......I’m so sorry this happened to your family........sending many warm wishes for a quick and healthy recovery for him........glad to hear he’s comfortable. Hope you’re doing ok too......I can imagine how worried you’ll be for him now......but loads of hugs.........
> 
> MonyK........lemon pudding sounds good right about now!! Glad you had a good visit too.......
> 
> Janet had to read that sentence twice...........we call diapers nappies over here.........and I thought whaaaaaat......your GD is not in nappies........doh!!! I know what you mean now......lol........yes he’s enjoying home cooked proper food again......although he makes himself a mean chicken mac n cheese.........from scratch.......I think he’s just glad not to be ironing his shirts for the office again.......
> 
> 
> 
> I did nap today. For 2 hours. Thought I’d shut my eyes for 10 minutes.........
> 
> Still haven’t even looked at uploading pictures yet.........
> 
> But, I did get flights changed for July......so instead of coming home from JFK we have a return flight from MCO a week later.........
> 
> Just need to book JetBlue flights down to Orlando and get a car booked and we’re sorted!
> 
> Time for a mug of tea.........



Lolololol  my fav lost in translation is fanny pack.  Extending trip in July = priceless Woot woot!



Metro West said:


> That's a travel industry term I haven't heard in 100s of years. I used to issue those tickets from time to time.



Back in the dark ages it was a thing, now with heavily discounted fares/one way tix easy peasy to pick & choose

Open tix another trick that doesn’t come into play often, wonder if still a thing?



Metro West said:


> We aren't old...we are "seasoned".



As in ‘well’ seasoned.   Lol we are all spring chickies at heart, the parks keep us young _ish_


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw
Hope you arrived safely in Orlando

Enjoy spending time with your husband and son and  _


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Middle proudly showed off her grades last night-all A's, and a 4.96 GPA.



Wow! That’s very impressive. B’s GPA won’t get that high since she isn’t taking any AP classes, but she will get extra points for the 2 dual enrollment classes she is taking. (One this year and the other next.)


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> 2 dual enrollment classes she is taking. (One this year and the other next.)


Charade-those dual enrollment classes are great-allowed my oldest to graduate with 29 credit hours to transfer to her 4 year college-It is why she did the Disney college program and didn't lose any time towards graduation. And then she took 12 hours of summer classes last summer to stay ahead lol! But it was at local CC so much cheaper too.
The dual enrollment is a beautiful thing!


----------



## macraven

_Looks like some of the homies here have smart kiddos!

congrats to all of them!
Hope they do well in their adult lives

Hot day here again, 92 and no rain.
Keep thinking any day now we will get a heavy rain....

I don't mind if that does happen. 
The grass gows fast and if we have rain, it will mean more mowing._

_Anyone doing something special for the Memorial weekend?_
_My days and holidays blend together._
_Not complaining!_
_I love not having a job or living by the clock ._


----------



## Monykalyn

3e4d
Hey Macraven-going to the Loo for FiL birthday on saturday-trying to convince the other half we need to come home sunday-too much to do this week-I need my full day off Monday.

those random. number/letters in my post? courtesy of Diva chicken-"Ellie" who is sitting on one leg while I try to type with laptop balanced on other. Sitting on deck in nice weather comes with companions...gave up-laptop to side, the way she wants it
 
You got any plans?


----------



## macraven

_Some peeps brag about their kids.

You are the lucky one and can brag on how cute and smart little Ellie is....


The nice thing about being retired, (and when you ever hit that point in your life, you will agree to it also) you can do anything you want to and not have to wait for a holiday weekend to clean the house, and do the errands and go out and have fun.


So to answer your question, I have no special plans for the weekend.


The only draw back to living in some places in the South, good resturants are closed on Sunday.....
The bbq place down the street from us is closed on Sundays......

I used to make bbq at home a lot.
It would take hours to get the sauce completed as I slow cooked it. 
There are places down here that have bbq as good as mine.

Learned to eat bbq out now and not have to deal with the fuss, time involved and clean up mess than.


You should teach little chick Miss Ellie to peck out M-A-C_


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> I used to make bbq at home a lot.
> It would take hours to get the sauce completed as I slow cooked it.
> There are places down here that have bbq as good as mine.
> 
> Learned to eat bbq out now and not have to deal with the fuss, time involved and clean up mess than.
> 
> 
> You should teach little chick Miss Ellie to peck out M-A-C


Sounds like a plan for getting BBQ before they close this weekend...mmm...I am the same way-too many places now make outstanding BBQ, why do it at home?

Ellie is currently fussing at me and pecking fingers. She needs to go to bed. She is cranky lol-but I've been sending pics to her "mommy"-Oldest kidult is at her apartment, gets her blue ID tomorrow so I am sure she will be in the parks tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

My Aunt, 97, died last night.  Was my mom’s only sibling.  Sad day for the family.  She was one of the few aunts I have left, and those left are by marriage.  

With that, need to get little one to go to bed.  She gets another field trip tomorrow.  

Cute chicken MonyK.  

Hope Patty made it down safe, and not in the rain.  Have a great time!  Food porn is appreciated.

Enjoy the park Charade and B.  Should be a beautiful weather day tomorrow.

I am ready for bed, so I will leave the light on.  Carry on night owl homies.


----------



## macraven

_It is never easy to lose a family member.
My condolences to you and your family.
hugs_


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry about your aunt Lynne.

MonyK.........Ellie sounds so cute, I don’t think most folk think of chickens like that, so it's nice to see some as pets rather than just pecking around a farm. The chickens the farmer beside us has aren’t friendly......when I pull in to their drive they look like a pack waiting to attack.......so usually farmer drops eggs off for us as it’s quite unnerving at times....... althoughbthey claim they just want to say hello......I’m not so sure.........hope DD is enjoying her time away, sounds so much fun! 

Janet........lol.......yes fanny pack inspired the tag on my avatar from “the tag fairy” certainly caused a few smirks from teenagers who haven’t been to the USA before........

mac........yep........when time is your own it is fabulous!!! You are so lucky to have those amazing bbq places close by you..........Can’t believe Tom took early retirement 10 months ago now.......it’s gone past so quickly   Planning trips has become our hobby I think........

7 weeks today till NYC/Orlando 


So, although DS is off today I still woke up at usual time and just got up.........we had thick fog roll in from the sea last night and it looked so spooky........looks to be clearing today though......but cool so far so hope it gets nicer for the public holiday weekend........Monday is a Bank Holiday here.........forecast looks good!! 

Heading off to a big fish place this morning to stock up........usual stuff, but we have some amazing crabs in our area, so hope to pick up some fresh ones too..........

Time for breakfast............


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - I’m so sorry to hear about your aunt.  Prayers for your family at this time.


----------



## Lynne G

And for Tink, and me, and hopefully some other homies:


 

Another morning homie, reporting.  Thanks for the condolences, she was a favorite Aunt.  

With that, lady of leisure today, and need to do errands and get gas for the car.  Eek, the price of gas, as it has crept up in price for days now.

Our liked bbq moved over 1/2 hour away.  The one closer, no one liked.  I do enjoy a good bbq.  

It is national wine day, so later homies, I need to get little one to school.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Sorry to hear about your aunt Lynne.  

No 3 day weekend for me, I have to work all 3 days...6 in a row but i'm off Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I can go shopping when everyone else is working.

As always, I love the Diva chicken pic monyk.  You're actually making me like your chickens and I have a chicken phobia.

Time to get ready for work...later homies


----------



## macraven

_Ugh...
I paid $2.45 a gallon yesterday for gas

It’s really jumped up quickly_


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Diva chicken-"Ellie"



She is just precious!



macraven said:


> I paid $2.45 a gallon yesterday for gas



At home its $2.99!

Hi all!  Having a great time in Orlando!  Sunny and warm yesterday.  A Little rain this morning but it's clearing now.  I have a live TR going- it's my first attempt at a TR.  I'm not a very engaging writer, so I'm trying to put in a lot of pictures! 

Here's the view from our room!  We're entertaining ourselves by watching the water taxi!


----------



## macraven

sweet!

I found your trippie when I was checking forums this morning 
It looks great how you are doing the live report 


I  On the spot reporting


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in from Busch Gardens.  It is really hot out today, but thankfully there is a bit of a breeze. The park is busy, but not too insanely crowded. There seems to be a lot of school groups here.


----------



## macraven

_Charade!

What is your favorite ride in the park?_


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, nice you have a couple of days off to look forward to.........hope your weather is good too! 

mac.......I won’t even tell you what we paid yesterday to fill the car up........ 

Charade, hope the park is a lot of fun.........


Ended up going out tonight with friends......I taught the barman in our local some of the cocktails from Strongwater.........he was well impressed!!! They do taste nicer actually in Florida of course..........but fun night out........everyone except me ended up doing shots.......not for me........I can’t actually face a hangover anymore so I don’t bother..........I did drink cocktails then went on to wine, so may regret that! 

Feels like Saturday..........I’ve been a day ahead last few days.....

Tomorrow is bacon and egg rolls for breakfast for 3 of us........Kyle won’t have the egg though.......not a fan. Farmer had dropped some off at our gate when we came back in tonight..........don’t get much fresher than that. 

Almost bedtime.........although watching Scary Movie 3............


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne-so sorry about your aunt, always hard to lose a beloved family member no matter the age.
Charade-hope you and your daughter had a good day
Schumi-cocktails sound lovely!
Tink hope your work days are smooth and easy!

Contemplating bed. Haven't even thought about packing for St Louis tomorrow yet. DS has his BF over, and he is spending the night. Will drop him off at home on our way out of town.
Got house cleaned, DD sheets washed (for some reason - even though I said they needed to be washed-they weren't last week), coop cleaned out and fresh straw laid in: the girls were sooooo mad at first with me messing with coop, but then when piles of straw everywhere happily spent rest of day scratching through it (chickens hate piles of anything). Got our pet sitter for the weekend set up. Then made me and dd a last minute eye dr appointment at 5 pm (when I called I was thinking next week), so she is all set up with new glasses/contacts and I got my contacts adjusted a bit (mine was a follow up-trying to get used to multifocal contacts and have had several adjustments in power). After $500 dropped there scared1 got frozen potstickers and chimichangas from store to make for dinner. Even the dog is tired. Rest of family went to see Solo movie this am-I stayed to get stuff done. Forgot to get dog food until pet stores closed (dh totally forgot too even though he went out several times).

Yep-time for bed. Today has felt like a Saturday for me so now I am going to be totally messed up on my days.

Oh-and DD starts training at Jedi Training Academy on sunday-she was hoping for this location! And next weekend she trains at the muppet show-which means she will have a spiel and have to talk in front of people. I cannot say enough about this program-3 years ago she would have been terrified to the point of nausea at the prospect but now she sounds excited. @pattyw-have you seen the same with your son? Hope you are having fun and it doesn't rain all the time!


----------



## macraven

_You’ve had a long day!

Safe travels to St Louie in the morning_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning.........

MonyK.....safe travels to St Louis..........I hear you on getting days mixed up...........I`ve been a day ahead since we got home!!! 


Washing is out on line.......sun was shining, soon as I was done hanging everything up,  cloud rolled in........typical. But, sun is kinda back out now.......

Decided to keep bacon for lunch today as we all slept late....even DS who is usually up with the larks.......so, pancakes and bacon with maple syrup we brought back from this trip..........mac.......come on over!!!! 

No plans to go out today, so will try and start trip report.......told Tom I write better with a glass of wine in hand and to keep them coming.........   Have a piece of writing to finish off first...........shouldn't take long. 

Have a large ham roasting in aga this morning.......we can nibble on that tonight and tomorrow........saves any real cooking for the holiday weekend.......along with continental meats like prosciutto I`ve made up pasta salads, potato salad, spicy fruity cous cous and salads are always on the go........

Hope all have a fun weekend ahead...........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I don’t want to be awake this morning, But have to get B to graduation. She has to play in the band and it counts as a grade.

We didn’t get home until 1:00 this morning despite leaving the park at 8:00. We had a good time, but are very tired. There was some sort of music festival going on. We saw lots of school groups and almost all of them were wearing shirts indicating they were part of a band, orchestra, or choral group. I was expecting ride lines to be bad, but they really weren’t. I think the average wait time was around 20 minutes. The worst was the log flume. I think we were in line nearly an hour for that one.  Later B and I rode Escape from Pompeii (for those not familiar it is another water ride similar to Splash Mountain) and there was no line at all. We just walked right on. 



pattyw said:


> Hi all! Having a great time in Orlando! Sunny and warm yesterday. A Little rain this morning but it's clearing now. I have a live TR going- it's my first attempt at a TR. I'm not a very engaging writer, so I'm trying to put in a lot of pictures!



I’ll go read it as soon as I get back home. 



macraven said:


> What is your favorite ride in the park?


That’s a good question. I don’t ride many of the rides. I really dont like roller coasters. I guess my favorite is Escape from Pompeii. You don’t get too awfully went on that one either. 



Monykalyn said:


> . Then made me and dd a last minute eye dr appointment at 5 pm (when I called I was thinking next week), so she is all set up with new glasses/contacts and I got my contacts adjusted a bit (mine was a follow up-trying to get used to multifocal contacts and have had several adjustments in power). After $500 dropped there scared1 got frozen potstickers and chimichangas from store to make for dinner. Even the dog is tired. Rest of family went to see Solo movie this am-I stayed to get stuff done. Forgot to get dog food until pet stores closed (dh totally forgot too even though he went out several times).


I will be getting glasses again soon. I used to wear contacts, but haven’t for years now. They started bothering my eyes and I just gave up. How was Solo? I think we are going to see it Monday.

Out of time. back later.


----------



## Lynne G

Need to holler at the kids, soon to enjoy stretching out with yoga and giraffes.  Little one is not impressed, but they better get moving.  If they are good, may have a brunch at Cracker Barrell and a run to Target.  Then swimming in Dsis’s pool.  Her sun cover for the pool heated the water to 78.  More sun this morning, yep, I will go in.

Have a satisfying Saturday.

Hope B does well today, glad to hear you both had fun, even if a long day.

MonyK, safe travels and so nice to hear kid got great work places.  

Patty, enjoying your trip report.

Schumi p, lush meal for dinner tonight.  I think only older one would eat.  I and little one are not fond of ham.  Maybe pizza for us.

Later, get up homies!


----------



## Charade67

Part of my last post didn’t make it into the multi quote.



Monykalyn said:


> Oh-and DD starts training at Jedi Training Academy on sunday-



How cool. When we were last at Disney B was disappointed tha she was too old for the Jedi Academy.

Lynne - Is that yoga with giraffes?


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- I'm so sorry about your aunt! 97 years young- that's wonderful!  to you and your family!



Monykalyn said:


> Oh-and DD starts training at Jedi Training Academy on sunday-she was hoping for this location! And next weekend she trains at the muppet show-which means she will have a spiel and have to talk in front of people. I cannot say enough about this program-3 years ago she would have been terrified to the point of nausea at the prospect but now she sounds excited. @pattyw-have you seen the same with your son? Hope you are having fun and it doesn't rain all the time!



That's a great location!! Yep- same here with Troy.  He is extremely shy! But he grew up in the parks so he has a wealth of knowledge and he loves to share with the guests.  And he also fills in at Turtle Talk and interacts with the kids there- and likes it. Definitely the CP program has made him grow in ways he could never have thought!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, enjoying your trip report.



Thanks! I'm trying- maybe someday I'll be somewhere near Schumi's level! But that will take a long time and practice!

Sunny here now! Looks like the rain will be holding off again most of today!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yoga with giraffes was hot.  Though under roof, but with 70 percent water in the air, steamy is us.  Was nice, then walked around this small zoo.

Now at Cracker B, and noisy and crowded.  Breakfast for me, lunch for the kids.


----------



## Lynne G

Smart elk!

 

And eagle, may all remember those lost this Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Monykalyn

On our way to St. Louis- stopping in Rolla for gas and bathroom break (coffee lol). Sunny and warm this weekend. 
Love the zoo pics! Eagles look so regal. 

Happy Saturday


----------



## macraven

_Thrown rolls place?
Or maybe I am thinking of sikeston
Lambert’s place_


----------



## Charade67

So...I just confirmed the appointment for B's senior pictures.......


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Charade.  June date.  Eek for sure.

 

This was yoga at the zoo.


----------



## schumigirl

Is everyone getting the annoying banner that’s appeared.......it scrolls when you scroll and seems to tell you which board you are on.........very irritating. Definitely a Dis banner not anything else.....

I never get the ads so many seem to complain about so I was surprised to see this..........



Quiet day here..........started trip report, did some laundry and made up snack buffet style food..........

Nice lazy Saturday night too.........tv and snacks..........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Is everyone getting the annoying banner that’s appeared.......it scrolls when you scroll and seems to tell you which board you are on.........very irritating. Definitely a Dis banner not anything else.....


Ugh! Yes and I’m already sick of them. I currently have ads for credit cards. It isn’t telling me what board I am on.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh! Yes and I’m already sick of them. I currently have ads for credit cards. It isn’t telling me what board I am on.



I now have haircuts and IQ test..........

This is so unnecessary...........it is annoying........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Is everyone getting the annoying banner that’s appeared.......it scrolls when you scroll and seems to tell you which board you are on.........very irritating. Definitely a Dis banner not anything else.....
> 
> I never get the ads so many seem to complain about so I was surprised to see this..........
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet day here..........started trip report, did some laundry and made up snack buffet style food..........
> 
> Nice lazy Saturday night too.........tv and snacks..........




_Once you mentioned that, I started looking.

Have not seen any banner scroll at the top for me.
I even put the reading glasses on to check..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Once you mentioned that, I started looking.
> 
> Have not seen any banner scroll at the top for me.
> I even put the reading glasses on to check..._



It’s on the bottom of the screen.......

Someone has started a thread about it on the technical board. 

I have ad blockers on so not sure why some are suddenly seeing this........


----------



## macraven

_On the bottom of my screen just see an ad
No banner scrolling there either

I don’t have any problem
with ads as I ignore them and hardly notice them anymore_


----------



## buckeev

QUICK "DRIVE BY"...
 Lynne,
So sorry for your loss. Sounds like the Lady had a nice run of life!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that stupid ribbon ad started and I have spam blocker too.

Thanks buckeev, she was a great lady.

I am getting ready for bed.

Had a nice gathering with family, good food and fun in pool.  Full and tired.

Will leave the light on, as this early bird is signing off.   Sweet dreams and sound sleep to all.


----------



## macraven

_It’s a Saturday night and no party going on here...

But I’ll leqve the light on just in case so no one stumbles in the dark to join in here tonight_


----------



## schumigirl

Silly ribbon banner that isn't even an ad seems to only be on the ipad......nothing on laptop so far. Thank goodness....very annoying. 

Sunday again........lazy morning and Grand Prix this afternoon.........that's about it........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning.

Noisy neighbor at 6am, 7 am, here comes the rain.  Oh, that is coming down hard.  Flood warning today.  Thank you cold front stuck over us. A pounding rain, as reported by our weather person.  At least we partied yesterday, so today is relaxing Sunday.  

Brought home fries and chicken fingers, then when putting that in the refrigerator, saw more fries and chicken, as little one went out with her friends the day before, so guess what we will have for breakfast?  I think I am going to try to chop up the fries and make them home fries.  Then fry up the chicken.  Will make olderone a toasted biscuit, then cheese and the chicken.  Me, maybe I will fry up some scrambled eggs.  If little one does not eat the chicken, I will.  Also will make up a bowl of grits.  Left over meal to start the day.

Thus, have a more sunny day then us, and a satisfying Sunday, too.

Enjoy the car races Schumi _._


----------



## macraven

_Been watching the weather channel this morning
Alberto is gonna happen

I feel bad for those on vacation as I have been in Orlando quite a few times when it became a monsoons season

Our rain will come during the week but temps will stay in the 80’s

Hopefully the storms will be short lived

Time for me to make more coffee

Enjoy your holiday weekend and hope your area stays dry_


----------



## pattyw

Yep- watching the weather channel before we check out of SF. Alberto is coming! Flood watches all over Florida! Sending mummy dust to all as we leave! Looks like we'll be greeted with warm and sunny weather back in Buffalo!! Tomorrow is a sleep in, do our vacation laundry, and hit the yard work day for Memorial Day holiday!!


----------



## macraven

_ 
 Break out a bottle of rum Monday to help do the yard work 

Time will fly by_


----------



## schumigirl

Did someone mention rum???? 

I used to not enjoy rum at all.......have definitely been converted last two years of visiting Sapphire Falls........those Rum Captains have a lot to answer for...........


Birthday weekend in the Keisha household if I remember correctly..........two of them I think........

Hope you’re having a lovely day with good food and family........and got the pool opened up...........

Gorgeous day here today..........although being next to the sea there’s still a cooler breeze, but nice to see the sun out on a holiday weekend.........going to be grilling tonight.......

BBQ pork steaks, sausages and spicy chicken and veg on skewers.........potatoes in foil parcels and salads........chilled white wine of course............

Hope you’re having a great Sunday...........


----------



## macraven

_Party day for keisha’s Family

Mr Keisha and Keisha son!





  Time!

_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Birthdays to Keisha’s family

Sitting at Strong Water Tavern having a farewell rum! And empanadas- today’s special is guava with burrata mozzarella cheese . So good!!

Rain has cleared - just overcast. Tony will be picking us up shortly to head to the airport .will post food porn tomorrow- can’t get them to post from my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Patty.  Nice way to spend the last hours before departing.  Thanks so much for the great pictures you have posted so far.

 To the two Keisha’s family members.    Cake and celebrate!

Just a rainy day, and cool.  

Maybe pasta tonight, as not sure what else to cook.  

Ah, a Sunday none have to get ready for the week quite yet.


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, this has been such a quick trip.
Don't know you you managed your on the spot reporting and still able to do the parks ..


I really have enjoyed your trip report!
You have a knack for writing!

Hope you have safe travels home and have Tony as your driver today._


----------



## macraven

_I haven't done much today but trying to figure out if I should change my flight schedule.
I have a minor change from Delta and with that, I am allowed to make any switches at no costs if I do not accept the new set up.

It's only a switch of planes which means new seat assignment but its a way to move my flight times around w/o paying for it._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, this has been such a quick trip.
> Don't know you you managed your on the spot reporting and still able to do the parks ..
> 
> 
> I really have enjoyed your trip report!
> You have a knack for writing!
> 
> Hope you have safe travels home and have Tony as your driver today._



Thanks, Mac! It's been fun! 

Yep- met TONY!!! Told him Mac says "HI!" He laughed and said yes I think she'll be here in September! 

We're at the airport (early and efficiently thanks to Tony).  Here are the pictures from Strong Water- rums and the guava and burrata mozarella 
empanadas:


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Not much going on today. I think tomorrow we will go see Solo. 



Lynne G said:


> Me too Charade. June date. Eek for sure


June 14 for B. It just seems so soon.  Do you have the option to do a full photo shoot  with outfit and background changes? I opted for just the basic - the yearbook photo and one casual photo. I may do something else later in the year. 



pattyw said:


> And empanadas- today’s special is guava with burrata mozzarella cheese . So good!!


That sounds rally yummy. 

Happy birthday to Keisha’s family. 

Ugh. The thunderstorms have started again.


----------



## Lynne G

Basic for me as well, Charade.  That is what I had done for older one, as did not need all the extras.  I have to go over the dates with little one.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, when are you arriving?  I chose Monday the 1st due to fare costs.


----------



## macraven

78 now at 11 pm

We skipped spring and started an early summer this month

Gotta play catch up now on the threads


----------



## macraven

_I usually start the trips based on Mr Mac’s schedule 
I’ll book early but can change it later if our schedules conflict 
 and 
Right now planning on a Wednesday 

I quit using SW and went back to the main carriers
United, Delta
Used American years back but don’t like their on time record

I used to start my trips on Saturday or Sunday but plan on a weekday this year
I’m starting my fall vacation at Disney 
and hoping no rain out days when I am there _


----------



## macraven

_I’m turning the porch light off
But im sure Schumi will turn it back on when she comes in _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Well mac.....I was a bit late turning up this morning.........slept so well last night, probably the best sleep since we got home........now ready for a day of doing nothing..........yep......everyone else is on holiday today so I might as well do the same.........


Been out for some grocery shopping......although we have a kind of fog that's not low......so looks very grey outside......no sunshine yet. 

Did plan to cook out again today, but maybe not. 

And almost forgot........got another trip booked Saturday morning..........14 nights next May.......... and managed to get Premium flights too so glad I looked, although it was DH who pointed them out to me......I of course booked them immediately 

Have a great Holiday Monday guys...........


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  We do not always get foreign car races, but older one wanted to watch the Grand Prix yesterday, instead of Indy.  I watched some too.

There was not much on television last night, so woke up early, and on my second load of wash, and took trash out.  I should wake the kids, but hey, a relaxing day.  DH went to help and speak at a Memorial Day gathering, in a town down the road.  At least he will get coffee and some snacks, as they will have food and games  there.

High, of this gray day, 73.  Very small chance sunglasses will be needed.  Drizzle of rain has a very good chance.



Okay, I need to wake the kids.

Tea for me.  Later homies.

Oh, and got ya Mac.  I changed to Monday, as cheaper, and still an early flight, so will have four days of fun with the mouse, then at Drury from 4 to 12.  I have to renew my Universal pass in August, as we arrive at the Porto the day it expires.  I will buy a ticket for little one, then upgrade when in park.  Seasonal pass will be fine for her.  Mouse also kindly still does 4 day military hoppers, so perfect and will walk over when at work, and get that ticket in August too.  The 60 day issue.  Universal, no reservations yet, except for the hotel.


----------



## Charade67

Lazy day so far. I woke up at 9:00, had breakfast, then showered. That’s about all I have accomplished so far. We plan to go to the movies later today. I may try to convince B to go shopping for a new outfit for her casual senior picture. The child hates to shop, but could use some new clothes.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like a fun mother daughter day charade _


----------



## pattyw

Happy Memorial Day all!! Lazy day here! But a beauty! Sunny and 85!! Maybe a little yard work! And tackle our vacation laundry!

Four day work week !!  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Busy, busy bee I been . Labor of love, nice pool party yesterday if i do say myself (even though i ran out of propane and had to finish the few well done strip steaks in the microwave.  That’s what they get for eating steak ‘wrong’ lol. 

Jr yesterday, DH today.  He who is at work earning double-time to support my nasty travel habit as he puts it lol. Wanted to double out for triple time. I told him to not bother coming home if he did,  message was received. Just burgers & corn on cob for dinner as lots of leftovers still.

So humid & not, had to dip into some AC today from outing with eldest DS’s family at their country club pool.  Somebody used the term hoity-toity. I am dyin LOL, ain’t i fancy?  NOT. Some stick in the muds but most very nice.  Parking lot is pretty cool, full of vehicles i don’t often see in my neck of of the woods.



Monykalyn said:


> 3e4d
> Hey Macraven-going to the Loo for FiL birthday on saturday-trying to convince the other half we need to come home sunday-too much to do this week-I need my full day off Monday.
> 
> those random. number/letters in my post? courtesy of Diva chicken-"Ellie" who is sitting on one leg while I try to type with laptop balanced on other. Sitting on deck in nice weather comes with companions...gave up-laptop to side, the way she wants it
> View attachment 324717
> You got any plans?



Loo as in bathroom? JK. First thing i thot of , assume u meant StLouis?  Cute little bugger you have there.



Lynne G said:


> My Aunt, 97, died last night.  Was my mom’s only sibling.  Sad day for the family.  She was one of the few aunts I have left, and those left are by marriage.
> 
> With that, need to get little one to go to bed.  She gets another field trip tomorrow.
> 
> Cute chicken MonyK.
> 
> Hope Patty made it down safe, and not in the rain.  Have a great time!  Food porn is appreciated.
> 
> Enjoy the park Charade and B.  Should be a beautiful weather day tomorrow.
> 
> I am ready for bed, so I will leave the light on.  Carry on night owl homies.



A shame but, wow, that’s a ripe old age!



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sorry to hear about your aunt Lynne.
> 
> No 3 day weekend for me, I have to work all 3 days...6 in a row but i'm off Tuesday and Wednesday next week so I can go shopping when everyone else is working.
> 
> As always, I love the Diva chicken pic monyk.  You're actually making me like your chickens and I have a chicken phobia.
> 
> Time to get ready for work...later homies



I’m confused, is it your birthday?  Could’ve sworn it was in August.  Maybe the heat is getting to my brain.



Charade67 said:


> Quick check in from Busch Gardens.  It is really hot out today, but thankfully there is a bit of a breeze. The park is busy, but not too insanely crowded. There seems to be a lot of school groups here.



There is no park i’ve ever visited that has more hills you have to climb up & down than BG Virginia...way to much walking in that humidity for me.  Last trip made the mistake of going the last weekend in August before school started (middle of the month?) OMG the crowds.  We wound up skipping Williamsburg entirely and doing pool that day of our long weekend.



macraven said:


> _Once you mentioned that, I started looking.
> 
> Have not seen any banner scroll at the top for me.
> I even put the reading glasses on to check..._



Maybe since your a MOD you escape it?  For me, it really slows down things.  I’m now seeing advertisements in the middle of thread posts too, a new thing for me. Used to only be when not signed in.  Gatorland appears to be current in heavy rotation



macraven said:


> _Party day for keisha’s Family
> 
> Mr Keisha and Keisha son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time!
> _


. Thank you, nice to remember.  Hope ur ribs hit the spot!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Busy, busy bee I been . Labor of love, nice pool party yesterday if i do say myself (even though i ran out of propane and had to finish the few well done strip steaks in the microwave.  That’s what they get for eating steak ‘wrong’ lol.
> 
> Jr yesterday, DH today.  He who is at work earning double-time to support my nasty travel habit as he puts it lol. Wanted to double out for triple time. I told him to not bother coming home if he did,  message was received. Just burgers & corn on cob for dinner as lots of leftovers still.
> 
> So humid & not, had to dip into some AC today from outing with eldest DS’s family at their country club pool.  Somebody used the term hoity-toity. I am dyin LOL, ain’t i fancy?  NOT. Some stick in the muds but most very nice.  Parking lot is pretty cool, full of vehicles i don’t often see in my neck of of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Loo as in bathroom? JK. First thing i thot of , assume u meant StLouis?  Cute little bugger you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> A shame but, wow, that’s a ripe old age!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m confused, is it your birthday?  Could’ve sworn it was in August.  Maybe the heat is getting to my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no park i’ve ever visited that has more hills you have to climb up & down than BG Virginia...way to much walking in that humidity for me.  Last trip made the mistake of going the last weekend in August before school started (middle of the month?) OMG the crowds.  We wound up skipping Williamsburg entirely and doing pool that day of our long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe since your a MOD you escape it?  For me, it really slows down things.  I’m now seeing advertisements in the middle of thread posts too, a new thing for me. Used to only be when not signed in.  Gatorland appears to be current in heavy rotation
> 
> . Thank you, nice to remember.  Hope ur ribs hit the spot!



Lol......it’s medium rare at least or nothing in our house.......even converted my mother to medium rare for steak.........she used to cook hers for a week!!! Your food always sounds so good........

Love the term hoity toity 


Thankfully the dreaded ad that wasn’t an ad disappeared this morning .......didn’t change anything so I assume the Dis hierarchy removed it.........

Been such a lazy day........DH has now moved on to looking at NYC menus.......... 

Going to watch Annabelle Creation........I’ve seen it, watched it on the plane last year, but DH hasn’t so will see it again.......I thought it was just ok........

Although ready for bed if I’m honest...........I think doing nothing is tiring at times.........


----------



## Lynne G

Burgers with bacon and cheese, fresh corn on cob and some onion rings.  This gray holiday Monday, had time to make a nicer dinner.  Also on our Target run, the Yum Yum sign was on.  Half dozen for dessert with ice cream that we also stopped at the grocery store for.  Full.

Back to routine for two days, then heading west to visit Keisha’s town.  

Have a nice evening homies.  Taps played at the cemetery.  Day of honor.


----------



## macraven

_Grocery stores were packed today so came back home

Leftovers will do for us tonight _


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Burgers with bacon and cheese, fresh corn on cob and some onion rings



Sounds yummy!!



macraven said:


> Grocery stores were packed today so came back home



Yep- I think I'll wait until tomorrow to hit the store for food!

  So Domino's pizza delivery it is!  I guess I'm still in lazy vacation mode!


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> So humid & not, had to dip into some AC today from outing with eldest DS’s family at their country club pool. Somebody used the term hoity-toity. I am dyin LOL, ain’t i fancy? NOT. Some stick in the muds but most very nice. Parking lot is pretty cool, full of vehicles i don’t often see in my neck of of the woods.


My son has friends that invite him to country club pool-must be nice to have nothing to do other than work out and tan. When we lived in TX the nannies drove nicer cars than I did-didn't bother me-mine was paid off and ran great (although was a bit of challenge to drive stick and buckle baby into backseat of a 2door car.) Currently driving my 17 year old car-paid off, runs great. 




keishashadow said:


> There is no park i’ve ever visited that has more hills you have to climb up & down than BG Virginia


 You haven't been to Silver Dollar City have you? the trek in is down hill. It is a long long hill to walk on way out. Not sure there is any flat area anywhere in that park. Upside-rarely see strollers or ECV as they don't do well with all the hills...

Was a sunny day-now sudden downpour. Should have listened when noisy hen suddenly ran for coop-thought it was just the clap of thunder that startled her. My cuddle chicken is unwell-had her in for most of day. finally ran to farm store for antibiotic-she perked up right before rain started (I cannot lose her!). Grocery store was empty for me Mac-had to run to get a few supplies for week: pork tenderloin (started on grill-currently being finished under broiler), baked potato, green beans tonight (picked up some stir fry veg with rice to use leftover pork), roast tomorrow (any leftover will be used in pasta dish). Hoping that's enough to finish week out so we don't have to toss food before we leave.

As for those ads-yeah they were on ipad all weekend, plus the new annoying ones inserted between posts-despite being signed in and ad blocker. Also board seems to have run of spam on weekends-I report when I see it.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, I see UT has buy 3 days get 2 free ticket that Universal also offering as promotional ending in September.
Anyone know if these will be upgraded to seasonal pass with using a 5 day ticket as credit and not the 3 day that the ticket “actually” is, that is one Universal says is a promotional ticket?  Otherwise may be better for me to just buy the 5 day one, and upgrade that, buying from UT and hoping to get gate value after using one day, and doing upgrade in park.  Hehe, that means little one and I may do a June trip next year, as both our passes would be valid.


----------



## Charade67

It was nice having a day off today. I really don’t want to go back to work tomorrow and deal with people.
Solo was pretty good. It was nice having a back story for Han.



macraven said:


> _Sounds like a fun mother daughter day charade _



Actually it was rather frustrating. B does not like to shop. It’s like pulling teeth to get her to try stuff on. I miss the days when I could choose her clothes and she would wear them without question.



keishashadow said:


> There is no park i’ve ever visited that has more hills you have to climb up & down than BG Virginia...way to much walking in that humidity for me. Last trip made the mistake of going


Have you ever been to the North Carolina zoo? That place is exhausting. 



Lynne G said:


> Also on our Target run, the Yum Yum sign was on. Half dozen for dessert with ice cream that we also stopped at the grocery store for. Full.


 What is the Yum Yum sign?


When you accidentally go to the movies dressed like the bathroom stalls.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Sounds yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- I think I'll wait until tomorrow to hit the store for food!
> 
> So Domino's pizza delivery it is!  I guess I'm still in lazy vacation mode!



Nothing wrong with lazy vacation mode.........I’m thinking of getting a sign made with “I’m on vacation mode” made and sit permanently in the kitchen........lol........



Monykalyn said:


> My son has friends that invite him to country club pool-must be nice to have nothing to do other than work out and tan. When we lived in TX the nannies drove nicer cars than I did-didn't bother me-mine was paid off and ran great (although was a bit of challenge to drive stick and buckle baby into backseat of a 2door car.) Currently driving my 17 year old car-paid off, runs great.
> 
> 
> You haven't been to Silver Dollar City have you? the trek in is down hill. It is a long long hill to walk on way out. Not sure there is any flat area anywhere in that park. Upside-rarely see strollers or ECV as they don't do well with all the hills...
> 
> Was a sunny day-now sudden downpour. Should have listened when noisy hen suddenly ran for coop-thought it was just the clap of thunder that startled her. My cuddle chicken is unwell-had her in for most of day. finally ran to farm store for antibiotic-she perked up right before rain started (I cannot lose her!). Grocery store was empty for me Mac-had to run to get a few supplies for week: pork tenderloin (started on grill-currently being finished under broiler), baked potato, green beans tonight (picked up some stir fry veg with rice to use leftover pork), roast tomorrow (any leftover will be used in pasta dish). Hoping that's enough to finish week out so we don't have to toss food before we leave.
> 
> As for those ads-yeah they were on ipad all weekend, plus the new annoying ones inserted between posts-despite being signed in and ad blocker. Also board seems to have run of spam on weekends-I report when I see it.



I have a large gap between some posts now that I didn’t have before.........I’ve never seen the ads everyone complains about.........no adblocker on this..........but it did seem to just be on the iPad I could see that annoying band that jumped about the screen........but, thankfully it’s fine. 

Hope your chicken is better.........and hope your weather is dry now.........



We have had fog all night. Somewhat cleared now but can see it still at sea and in the hills behind us......actually can’t see the hills or the sea, but roads should be clear........DS just left for work so hope so. 

It’s kinda rainy but not quite.......going to be a weird day I think. 

We are going garden storage sheds searching today??? Not quite sure what is wrong with the one we have.........but someone wants a new one ......a bigger one........it’s out of the way and I won’t see it, so not bothered really but it’s not very exciting to shop for.......can think of better things to look for. 

Dull breakfast this morning.........white toast and marmalade.......and breakfast tea.........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

and,   but, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and remember, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yep, so have a taco today, and enjoy this short work week.

For hills, see Hershey Park too.  Lots of hills.  

Oh Charade, Yum Yum is a doughnut shop, and since many businesses were closing early, we were kinda surprised that shop was still open, later in the afternoon, as we drove by.  We expected Target to be open.  They have good doughnuts, and sometimes better kinds than DD, at about the same price.  We used to have KK ones near us, but not now.  Closest is probably over an hour away.  When in FLA, I see KK all over the place.  We go on a doughnut kick from time to time.  Now, won't have one for some time.  We were just in the mood, and seeing it open, yep, came home with doughnuts.

Well, tea is quickly drank, and looking for food.  It's going to be a balmy 80 today, as the heat index, for water in the air, says sticky.  Yep, the cold front is moving out, and the heat pump high is bringing that Southern air stream.  So far, we'll get the very outer bands of Alberto, by the time it tracks North by the end of the week.  I'll be about 350 miles closer to it though, as I get to experience Keisha's weather.  

Hope cuddle chicken is better MonyK.  They are pets, and we love them.  Yep, we had some nice downpours on Sunday, and some light rain yesterday morning.  Still a gray day, today.

With that, enjoy this Tuesday, back to work for some, and others, hello, it's Tuesday, and eat a taco.  I vote for lazy vacation mode for the whole summer.   

  - time for more tea.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> My cuddle chicken is unwell-had her in for most of day. finally ran to farm store for antibiotic-she perked up right before rain started (I cannot lose her!).



Hope cuddle chicken is on the mend!!



Charade67 said:


> It was nice having a day off today. I really don’t want to go back to work tomorrow and deal with people.



I'm with you, Charade! Here's hoping both of our work days go fast and are pleasant!



schumigirl said:


> .I’m thinking of getting a sign made with “I’m on vacation mode” made and sit permanently in the kitchen........lol........



I'll buy one, too!!



Lynne G said:


> We used to have KK ones near us, but not now



Sadly, they closed by us, too!!  Miss them so much!! Not that I need to pig out on donuts!!



Lynne G said:


> I vote for lazy vacation mode for the whole summer.



Ok, we're up to three of us that need the vacation mode signs!!


----------



## tink1957

I need one of those signs too! 

Monyk...hope your cuddle chicken is on the mend.

I got home from work yesterday and everyone was gone...the kids went to see Solo without me   In all fairness, the movie started at 3 and I arrived home at 3:30. The kids thought that I got off at 5 so they didn't wait...oh well, I can watch it in a few months on dvd.

The remnants of Alberto are passing through today so no yard work like I planned.  Right now I'm enjoying watching cmt videos and drinking my morning coffee 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your coffee is hot, Tink.  We did have tickets for Solo on Saturday, but got a refund deciding to not see it the day before.  Enjoyed swimming instead, as it was steamy, and the pool was close to 80 degrees.  Still felt cold in the water, but hey, pool time starting means summer is coming soon.  I'm with you, we'll see Solo some other time.  My SW loving kid is not really excited to see it, so it may be days before we get the urge to see it.  Hope you don't get any damage from Alberto.  

Morning Patty, yep, I'd definitely like some lazy time.  At least summer, we don't have soccer, or anything to do most nights.  And happily, little one got a job she can work nights and week-ends, and camp days.  So quiet summer nights are my favorite, that and not having to pack lunches, as the kids' camp work, includes all food.  And I told older one of being a summer CM at WDW.  Hmmm, half of me thinks that would be awesome, but probably a long shot.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




Happy Birthday to Keisha family who celebrated birthdays


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Robo…….

Hope your mister is doing better......been wondering how he was doing. And you too of course...….


----------



## Robo56

Had to come up to desk top in the office as i was having problems posting from my IPad. There is a glitch on the Dis again with mobile devices.


Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts for my hubby. He is home and doing well and starting Cardiac Rehab tomorrow. He is on new meds and I have tweaked the diet a bit. We are so thankful that it was not one of the major arteries that were blocked. The artery that was blocked that caused the heart attack is one that branches off the bend of the left main and do to its location could not be stented or it would have injured that major artery.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo…….
> 
> Hope your mister is doing better......been wondering how he was doing. And you too of course...….



Hi Schumi 

He is doing well. So glad to have him home. He has been out of hospital for a few days and getting back into his routine.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Hi Schumi
> 
> He is doing well. So glad to have him home. He has been out of hospital for a few days and getting back into his routine.



I`m so glad to hear that news.

Must have been unbelievably scary for all of you. We think of everyone as invincible. I`m sure you`ll take good care of him and he`ll be just fine......take care of you too though...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so glad to hear both you and DH are doing well.  Sending lots of more good wishes and mummy dust you are both in better health.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, _


----------



## tink1957

Glad your DH is doing better Robbie and make sure to take care of yourself too 

We had a break in the rain so I decided to grill the chicken that I had marinating since yesterday plus some turkey cheddar smoked sausages.  I think I'll have the garlic fries with it and totally blow my diet


----------



## macraven

_If you really want to blow your diet, have a couple of beers with your food_


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> He is home and doing well and starting Cardiac Rehab tomorrow



So happy to hear the good news!! 



tink1957 said:


> We had a break in the rain so I decided to grill the chicken that I had marinating since yesterday plus some turkey cheddar smoked sausages. I think I'll have the garlic fries with it and totally blow my diet



That sounds so delicious!! I haven't quite started my diet yet so....


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _If you really want to blow your diet, have a couple of beers with your food_


I'm out of beer 

Guess I'll have wine instead ...it's 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm out of beer
> 
> Guess I'll have wine instead ...it's 5 o'clock somewhere



I’m with you on the wine Vicki........I’m not a beer drinker.......

Not great for the diet, but so nice.........



So, we haven’t seen the sun all day.......grey murky skies and fog that finally disappeared.........but it’s cool. 

Maybe June will be warmer for us...........

Watching some tv show we recorded while we were away......it’s decent. Quiet night again. 

And garden shed has been ordered.........bigger than planned  but DH is happy with it...........the company is busy though so not being delivered for a while.......

Time to join Vicki in wine...........


----------



## Monykalyn

yes to short work weeks and then - yep - Vacation time!!! Today was a short day for me anyway. So came home and put roast into oven. Currently driving family batty smelling it-has an hour or so to go. Tried a new rub on pork tenderloin yesterday-unanimous thumbs up. Super easy-thinking about making up some to take with us for a night when we may cook at the cabins or at condo.
Finally ordered universal tickets today-got them from UT (with ebates cash back)-$134 cheaper than Universal site. Will upgrade to seasonal passes (and probably one to preferred to get the parking) when we are there.
Cuddle chicken much better today, acting normal, fought me beak and claw when I tried to get antibiotic into her. Finally crushed it with yogurt and covered it in meal worms.
Keep  going out to garden thinking I should be able to harvest stuff-but of course due to late start only radishes available. May be for best though-this way when I come back broke from vacay food will be there in the garden LOL


schumigirl said:


> We are going garden storage sheds searching today??? Not quite sure what is wrong with the one we have.........but someone wants a new one ......a bigger one........it’s out of the way and I won’t see it, so not bothered really but it’s not very exciting to shop for.......can think of better things to look for.


 Must be a guy thing. We have a perfectly functional shed, plus John Deere room (essentially an outdoor room built into basement of house) and hubs still is talking "bigger" shed...



Lynne G said:


> And I told older one of being a summer CM at WDW. Hmmm, half of me thinks that would be awesome, but probably a long shot.


 Oh he should apply! but go for fall-all the festivities, plus the extra CM holiday discounts...



Robo56 said:


> He is home and doing well and starting Cardiac Rehab tomorrow


Fantastic news! So glad he is doing the rehab-will help tremendously. Don't let the docs tell you "if it tastes good spit it out". OMG that is a major pet peeve of mine and the reason 99% of patients fail to change diet/lifestyle.  Real, actual, unprocessed as much as possible (no added salt/sugar) foods goes a long way and can be very tasty. I am so not a believer in banning food groups...(disclosure-I am a registered Dietitian). 



tink1957 said:


> Guess I'll have wine instead ...it's 5 o'clock somewhere


Not quite 5 here but I will join in on the wine brigade!


----------



## macraven

_I'll remember yogurt with meal worms trick when someone in my house does not want to take their medicine._


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _I'll remember yogurt with meal worms trick when someone in my house does not want to take their medicine._


Mac you know as a mom of 4 boys you probably had to get creative Cuddle chicken is as stubborn as any kid....


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Must have been unbelievably scary for all of you. We think of everyone as invincible. I`m sure you`ll take good care of him and he`ll be just fine......take care of you too though..



Yes, was scary. Did not see this coming ever. Hubby is in good shape and this was wake up call it can happen to anyone. 

He has his own personal Nurse (me) and I’am so thankful he is doing better.  He is the love of my life. 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, so glad to hear both you and DH are doing well. Sending lots of more good wishes and mummy dust you are both in better health.



Thank you Lynne for the the mummy dust 




macraven said:


> Robbie,









tink1957 said:


> Glad your DH is doing better Robbie and make sure to take care of yourself too








tink1957 said:


> We had a break in the rain so I decided to grill the chicken that I had marinating since yesterday plus some turkey cheddar smoked sausages. I think I'll have the garlic fries with it and totally blow my diet



Wow sounds yummy


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, I'm glad your husband has you to help take care of him with his health needs.

How are you doing from your last surgery?
Is your pain gone yet?_


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Fantastic news! So glad he is doing the rehab-will help tremendously. Don't let the docs tell you "if it tastes good spit it out". OMG that is a major pet peeve of mine and the reason 99% of patients fail to change diet/lifestyle. Real, actual, unprocessed as much as possible (no added salt/sugar) foods goes a long way and can be very tasty. I am so not a believer in banning food groups...(disclosure-I am a registered Dietitian).



The Cardiologist who seen him in hospital is very anti sugar, red meat, pork etc. 

We were eating pretty healthy before so tweaking the diet was not that hard. I think this will help me think outside the box more on our meals. I’am trying to be more creative on herbs etc.....for flavoring. We both like fish, chicken, fresh veggies, fruits and salads. I will be glad when the farmers markets get going here locally.

Nice to hear you don’t ban food groups. If the diet becomes to restrictive it is pretty hard for a lot of folks to accept.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> How are you doing from your last surgery?
> Is your pain gone yet?



Feeling better everyday Kneester.

Want to be in tip top shape for HHN.

It’s thundering out now. We have had two rain showers today. Sounds like more on the way.


----------



## macraven

_Well, I know I would have trouble on a heart diet.
When I moved in with my parental units for 3 months straight, I did all the cooking for them.

Worked with the hospital and gained info on heart and low sodium diets._

_After I fixed their meals in the evening, I would dash out and get food, real food for me........._

_
You will be in great shape for hhn!


Hope you and your husband feel better every day.


_


----------



## keishashadow

Loved solo!

There is something in the air re sheds here too sigh. Bought a new pump for pool this weekend. Not thrilled as one we had was still working fine. Neighbor whining it was running noisy. Maybe? Not as loud as neighbor on other side’s central AC unit or while house generator. 

Being planted squarely between 2 electrical contractors is a decidedly PIA 

No I haven’t been to any mid southern parks unless u count the departed Myrtle beach ones flat as a pancake

 So we’re talking about amusement parks with hills...Like magic lol





macraven said:


> _Robbie, I'm glad your husband has you to help take care of him with his health needs.
> 
> How are you doing from your last surgery?
> Is your pain gone yet?_



Yes, how are you doing?  Talk about having bucket loads of stress! 

So nice to read your DH is recouping!  He is in good hands, lucky to have you by his side


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> The Cardiologist who seen him in hospital is very anti sugar, red meat, pork etc.
> 
> We were eating pretty healthy before so tweaking the diet was not that hard. I think this will help me think outside the box more on our meals. I’am trying to be more creative on herbs etc.....for flavoring. We both like fish, chicken, fresh veggies, fruits and salads. I will be glad when the farmers markets get going here locally.
> 
> Nice to hear you don’t ban food groups. If the diet becomes to restrictive it is pretty hard for a lot of folks to accept.


Added sugars (ie so many processed quick foods) sure-stay away from as much as possible, except occasional splurge. Where i do not agree is red meat/pork-but it completely depends on source-grass finished, no hormone animals will provide meat that is high in the good saturated fat (yes there is good sat fat) and goo unsat fat. MD's have zero clue about this unless they have taken mucho time to be informed (most go to seminar sponsored by whatever drug they are coaxed to sell and get skewed info).  You mentioned farmers markets-even bacon (non nitrate cured) from a farm raised animal can be ok once in a while (and far far far far better than that horrible turkey bacon). But with the emphasis on plants with once or twice a week animal product, good fats and rare splurge you are on right track anyway.
Plus his rehab will get the exercise component safely going again-a good program is so helpful when patients are understandable hesitant to test that heart.



keishashadow said:


> So we’re talking about amusement parks with hills...Like magic lo


 yeah wait til the facial recognition kicks in and the ads combine that with where you have been tracked to have shopped etc 

Now the boy is complaining he doesn't feel well...ugh. 4 days til we leave.

OTOH-the dcp kidult passed her Jedi assessment today so she is good to go for 2 attractions (path of Jedi movie, JTA-think she also said something about a meet n greet on that side too?) . Muppets training this weekend.


----------



## macraven

_If I ever go out to eat with MonyK, I'll stick with carrot and celery sticks..

I would feel ackward having my pork ribs while she is eating a healthy diet.........lol


hope your son feels better real soon !!


only 4 more wake ups til vacation time again homie!_


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK hope your boy feels better........



Wednesday again..........and we still have a kind of fog hanging around. Supposed to reach 74f today though.......I’ll believe it if this fog clears.......

Trying to decide what to have for breakfast this morning......then get my day started.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_How many homies have seen the new movie solo?

I think that is the Star Wars movie

I have not kept up with that series _


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> MonyK hope your boy feels better........
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday again..........and we still have a kind of fog hanging around. Supposed to reach 74f today though.......I’ll believe it if this fog clears.......
> 
> Trying to decide what to have for breakfast this morning......then get my day started.........



I suggest bacon 
I’ll be over to join you in 9 hours 
Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon, yep, bacon.  Brought tea, but nothing to eat.  Oh my.  Schumi has sent the fog.  We can't blame it on the sea, but oh so foggy, and gray, and muggy cool.

  yep, even this Wednesday's camel is hard to see.  So, for those keeping count of the days, .  Wednesday it is, and the last day of the work week for me.  For those having 2 more days of work, hey get over this hump day, and you'll be enjoying a week-end.  Welcoming June at the end of this work week too.

With that, tea is needed, hope MonyK's boy is feeling better, as travel is now 3 days away.  Sending get well fast mummy dust for sick boys.

Good Morning homies.  Hope all have a wondrous Wednesday, and you tea be lovely, your coffee hot.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> yes to short work weeks and then - yep - Vacation time!!



So glad about cuddle chicken!! And YAY for vacay!!



macraven said:


> _I'll remember yogurt with meal worms trick when someone in my house does not want to take their medicine._



I hope you mean the cats and not Mr. Mac??



Robo56 said:


> He has his own personal Nurse (me) and I’am so thankful he is doing better. He is the love of my life.



Can't get a better nurse!! 



Lynne G said:


> Wednesday it is, and the last day of the work week for me



Lucky you!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I suggest bacon
> I’ll be over to join you in 9 hours
> Lol



What kept you!!!!! 

Ended up with breakfast muffin and a poached egg......I don't usually eat eggs a lot, but occasionally I`ll have the idea of trying again...….and it was lovely......Tom does cook a perfect poached egg...….


Miserable day here...….fog still here, but rain came down too......and we have a lovely weather warning for tomorrow too, heavy rain and possible thunder and lightning...…..joy. 

Out tonight for a few hours...…early dinner with DH and friends at local pub and then a movie at home I think...…..

Quiet Wednesday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Still foggy for us Schumi, and looks like rain today as well.  Yum, I do like a well cooked poached egg too.  

Ended up with oatmeal, as the AC is kicking, and I feel cold.

And a yay, see the Universal picture year pass is $79, a summer AP rate.  So, bought online.  Will be fun to see the downloads, and let little one download to her content for a year.  Also comes with 2 free prints, and discounts on other prints.   Never used it before, but I am hoping for good pictures and ride prints are fun too.  And, hoping to share some with the October homies I will bump into.   

Still annoyed at the rental car rate for both October and August.  Sigh, was like half the price last October.  Did get a lower price on the August airfare, so we have some credits to use before May of next year.  That will be nice.  No change for my October fare rates.  At least there, I will get my points back, and no expiration on those.  And, oddly, Porto rate for SMSM is still lower than APH rate.  I keep trying, but I assume no lower rate for hotel can be found.  

Also seeing if little one wants to join the mouse for the 2nd Halloween party.  She may give a pass, but not sure.  We will take time to visit Disney Springs though, we like Earl's and walking around.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And a yay, see the Universal picture year pass is $79, a summer AP rate. So, bought online. Will be fun to see the downloads, and let little one download to her content for a year. Also comes with 2 free prints, and discounts on other prints. Never used it before, but I am hoping for good pictures and ride prints are fun too. And, hoping to share some with the October homies I will bump into.



That's a great price, Lynne!  I think I paid $99 AP rate when I renewed in January!  I love getting all the pictures from it! I like the self service ones they are adding now. 

I think we'll be there with you in October!  Hoping for a fun get-together!! 

It's a stunning day here!  high of 90! May break a record!  Rain moves in tomorrow- cooler the rest of the week, back to the 70's (what it should be here now) Panera Bread lunch here.  I'm being good- green salad and turkey Bravo sandwich (w/o bacon).


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I am up for a DISmeet for sure this October, Patty.  Yeah, I remember seeing the 99 dollar one every so often, but for whatever reason, never bought.  But for 79, and the fact 9 days with little one, and 8 in October, makes sense to buy now, and glad to hear they added self serve ones, as I enjoy them as much as the rides.    

For lunch, hmm, maybe turkey sandwich too, but from the deli, not Panera.  Ah, time for lunch, and a walk that is muggy and looks like rain coming.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi what a fun thread to read! I have been enjoying it.  I conquered my fear today to post here. I normally am not shy to jump right in not sure why I felt this way now.  I was so happy when I found the "Dis" so many years ago. I started out here just trying to get tips and information on the parks. Now almost 9 years later it is so much more than a park information site. It nice to have a place to go and meet new people and new friends that share a lot in common. I am a stay at home mom so having only the cats around to listen to me  (whom I love to death) can be a little monotonous. .... I decided to spare them and myself today and share here.

I have in my posts shared about my DD and her struggles with vacations stemming from Asperger's. One of the toughest things for her has been to let anybody at school know. She didn't want her fellow classmates and friends to look and treat her differently. She hides it and makes up stuff to cover when things arise. She is a junior and has to write an essay this year and one for senior year. She informed me today that she is writing about her Asperger's and her journey with it. She made my day I was so proud of her today for taking  this huge step. I think she will see that  this was the best thing she could do for herself as well as others. Who knows there could be another class mate who struggles who will feel like she has someone to turn too.

Thanks for listening and have a great day! I look forward to more stories to follow


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, we're a friendly bunch of homies.  Mostly we like to comment on the weather, with a few family and home tidbits too.  That's amazing your DD will talk about her journey.  My DD is also a junior, referenced as little one (as she was until now taller than me), and is ready for school to be over.  We'll be doing her college visit, with travel day tomorrow.  Time has surely flown.  Was glad to hear you had a great time in the Dark Side recently.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Hi what a fun thread to read! I have been enjoying it.  I conquered my fear today to post here. I normally am not shy to jump right in not sure why I felt this way now.  I was so happy when I found the "Dis" so many years ago. I started out here just trying to get tips and information on the parks. Now almost 9 years later it is so much more than a park information site. It nice to have a place to go and meet new people and new friends that share a lot in common. I am a stay at home mom so having only the cats around to listen to me  (whom I love to death) can be a little monotonous. .... I decided to spare them and myself today and share here.
> 
> I have in my posts shared about my DD and her struggles with vacations stemming from Asperger's. One of the toughest things for her has been to let anybody at school know. She didn't want her fellow classmates and friends to look and treat her differently. She hides it and makes up stuff to cover when things arise. She is a junior and has to write an essay this year and one for senior year. She informed me today that she is writing about her Asperger's and her journey with it. She made my day I was so proud of her today for taking  this huge step. I think she will see that  this was the best thing she could do for herself as well as others. Who knows there could be another class mate who struggles who will feel like she has someone to turn too.
> 
> Thanks for listening and have a great day! I look forward to more stories to follow



Hi Bobbie! I'm a newbie here, too! 
Everyone here has been so nice and welcoming! I'm so enjoying getting to know all the posters here! I feel like I know you already as I have been reading your TR and your current PTR!

This thread has given me friends to share my day with and I'm very grateful!


----------



## macraven

_To your new home

Once you post here, you’re adopted and now you are a homie like us_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hi Bobbie! I'm a newbie here, too!
> Everyone here has been so nice and welcoming! I'm so enjoying getting to know all the posters here! I feel like I know you already as I have been reading your TR and your current PTR!
> 
> This thread has given me friends to share my day with and I'm very grateful!




_ Newbie my foot....
Once you post in the sans, we are family to you

pattyw, seems like you have been with us from the start
We would send out the hunting party for you if you did not show up here each day

Again, Bobbie68, glad you decided to join us 

_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _How many homies have seen the new movie solo?
> 
> I think that is the Star Wars movie
> 
> I have not kept up with that series _



I voted earlier, any Star Wars fan worth their salt will enjoy the backstory



macraven said:


> I suggest bacon
> I’ll be over to join you in 9 hours
> Lol


s

Jr stopped by for breakfast.  There was bacon



bobbie68 said:


> Hi what a fun thread to read! I have been enjoying it.  I conquered my fear today to post here. I normally am not shy to jump right in not sure why I felt this way now.  I was so happy when I found the "Dis" so many years ago. I started out here just trying to get tips and information on the parks. Now almost 9 years later it is so much more than a park information site. It nice to have a place to go and meet new people and new friends that share a lot in common. I am a stay at home mom so having only the cats around to listen to me  (whom I love to death) can be a little monotonous. .... I decided to spare them and myself today and share here.
> 
> I have in my posts shared about my DD and her struggles with vacations stemming from Asperger's. One of the toughest things for her has been to let anybody at school know. She didn't want her fellow classmates and friends to look and treat her differently. She hides it and makes up stuff to cover when things arise. She is a junior and has to write an essay this year and one for senior year. She informed me today that she is writing about her Asperger's and her journey with it. She made my day I was so proud of her today for taking  this huge step. I think she will see that  this was the best thing she could do for herself as well as others. Who knows there could be another class mate who struggles who will feel like she has someone to turn too.
> 
> Thanks for listening and have a great day! I look forward to more stories to follow


 welcome, congrats to your DD a big step forward



macraven said:


> _To your new home
> 
> Once you post here, you’re adopted and now you are a homie like us_



Always room for one more red-headed stepchild to join the motley crew here lol

Lots of kidding around, we tend for the most part to not take our collective bad selves too seriously


----------



## tink1957

Welcome to the sans bobbie 

I'm enjoying your trip report too 

It's still raining off and on here, I checked the rain gauge and we have had 5 inches in the past few weeks   I did manage to get more tomatoes, cucumbers and squash planted in the raised beds with marigolds around the bed to keep the bugs away.

If only it would stop raining long enough to cut the grass....I'm sick of rain.

Happy camel day everyone


----------



## pattyw

Thanks Mac


----------



## tink1957

Hi Janet 

You snuck in while I was posting


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi Janet
> 
> You snuck in while I was posting



Hey Tink.  Things were stalling for me on ipad, i escaped to my phone.  Not sure why that’s been happening here lately?


----------



## bobbie68

Thanks everyone it feels nice to have a home. Now I know how my rescues feel


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Yes, how are you doing? Talk about having bucket loads of stress!
> So nice to read your DH is recouping! He is in good hands, lucky to have you by his side



Doing good. Trying to keep down the stress levels for sure. Thank you for your vote of confidence. Hugs to you.  Hope all is well in your house  




Monykalyn said:


> Now the boy is complaining he doesn't feel well...ugh. 4 days til we leave.



Monyk Hope your son is doing better 



pattyw said:


> Can't get a better nurse!!



 Thank you



Welcome bobbie68. Mac has created a wonderful home here for making friends.

Awesome that your daughter has chosen to write her essay about her Asperger's. That is very brave of her to share this with others


----------



## Robo56

Was sitting out in yard yesterday when this lovely Doe came for a visit. Her baby fawn was not with her. She brought the baby past the living room window the day before.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki.......you having rain too?? Your plants will love it I’m sure, but yep......sick of it too.....we have had nothing but fog for 4 days now.........your veg sounds divine.........

Hey Bobbie........nice to have you along. 

Janet this site has been awful recently.........reloading and having to log in more than once. Had a nightmare posting my trip report today.....every time I tried to put a picture in it went all funny and I had a panic thinking I had lost it all......every time!!! But that was on laptop. Seems ok with iPad. 

Not a Star Wars fan so haven’t seen Solo........DH would like it though.........

Nice pictures Robo........glad you’re all doing better...........



Had early dinner with friends tonight......

Nice time but jeez this woman lives on the internet.........she gets a ping every time someone responds to a post or her post or someone’s post......I lost interest when she was telling about the website she was replying to ........who does that!!! Rude.......how she copes at work I’ll never know........her husband wasn’t happy. At least food was fabulous!!

But I guess some folks can’t be without internet........

Off to call my aunt in LI........


----------



## Robo56

Hi Tink, Schumi  and pattyw


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Was sitting out in yard yesterday when this lovely Doe came for a visit. Her baby fawn was not with her. She brought the baby past the living room window the day before.



Too cute!  She's a proud mama showing off her baby!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 325965 View attachment 325968
> View attachment 325967
> 
> Was sitting out in yard yesterday when this lovely Doe came for a visit. Her baby fawn was not with her. She brought the baby past the living room window the day before.




_Enjoyed the pictures so much wanted to see them again on the next page too!_


----------



## bobbie68

Thank you  Robo56.... Oh my! How beautiful to see that in your yard

Thank you Schumigirl nice to be along!


----------



## pattyw

Those deer pictures are just precious Robo!

I'm not even close to being vegetarian, but there's a few items I cannot eat- rabbit, duck, deer are the few that come to mind.  And I'm starting to bond with Monyk' chickens!!


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, I hope you saved me some bacon...._
_You too Keisha...._
_
I always have my phone with me when I leave the house.
We don't have a house phone to use so depend on the cells.

We do have a house line and can receive calls but can only call 911 out._


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Those deer pictures are just precious Robo!
> 
> I'm not even close to being vegetarian, but there's a few items I cannot eat- rabbit, duck, deer are the few that come to mind.  And I'm starting to bond with Monyk' chickens!!



_Me too pattyw!

Rarely I eat chicken now and its because of Ellie and those cute pictures........


Looking at me, you can tell I eat well._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Me too pattyw!
> 
> Rarely I eat chicken now and its because of Ellie and those cute pictures........
> 
> 
> Looking at me, you can tell I eat well._



Same here!
I'll be very depressed if someone here gets a pet lobster or shrimp!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Same here!
> I'll be very depressed if someone here gets a pet lobster or shrimp!






_Well..... I draw the line when it comes to lobster/shrimp
Those are main foods in my diet...._


----------



## Charade67

Wow. I can’t believe how far behind I’ve gotten in less than 2 days.
I haven’t been sleeping well (hope it’s just the medication I’m taking) and woke up this morning with a terrible headache that didn’t go away until after noon.
Today starts recital week for B. She has rehearsals tonight, tomorrow, and Friday then shows on Saturday and Sunday.
Not much else going on. I think the most interesting news this week is a bear was spotted in a neighborhood about a mile away from mine. Eek!



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, Yum Yum is a doughnut shop, and since many businesses were closing early, we were kinda surprised that shop was still open, later in the afternoon, as we drove by. We expected Target to be open. They have good doughnuts, and sometimes better kinds than DD, at about the same price. We used to have KK ones near us, but not now. Closest is probably over an hour away. When in FLA, I see KK all over the place. We go on a doughnut kick from time to time. Now, won't have one for some time. We were just in the mood, and seeing it open, yep, came home with doughnuts.


Our nearest KK is also an hour away. In my town we have Duncan, a local independent shop, and a couple of local donut food trucks. There is a Duck Donuts an hour away. I’ve tried them once and they are pretty good.



Robo56 said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts for my hubby. He is home and doing well and starting Cardiac Rehab tomorrow.


Glad to hear he is doing well.



Monykalyn said:


> Cuddle chicken much better today, acting normal, fought me beak and claw when I tried to get antibiotic into her. Finally crushed it with yogurt and covered it in meal worms.


Glad to hear she is back to normal.



Monykalyn said:


> Must be a guy thing. We have a perfectly functional shed, plus John Deere room (essentially an outdoor room built into basement of house) and hubs still is talking "bigger" shed...


 we had a shed when we first bought our house, but it looked like a strong gust of wind could blow it down. We tore it down and haven’t replaced it yet.




keishashadow said:


> Loved solo!





macraven said:


> How many homies have seen the new movie solo?


We saw it on Monday. It was nice having Han’s backstory.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi what a fun thread to read! I have been enjoying it.  I conquered my fear today to post here. I normally am not shy to jump right in not sure why I felt this way now.  I was so happy when I found the "Dis" so many years ago. I started out here just trying to get tips and information on the parks. Now almost 9 years later it is so much more than a park information site. It nice to have a place to go and meet new people and new friends that share a lot in common. I am a stay at home mom so having only the cats around to listen to me  (whom I love to death) can be a little monotonous. .... I decided to spare them and myself today and share here.
> 
> I have in my posts shared about my DD and her struggles with vacations stemming from Asperger's. One of the toughest things for her has been to let anybody at school know. She didn't want her fellow classmates and friends to look and treat her differently. She hides it and makes up stuff to cover when things arise. She is a junior and has to write an essay this year and one for senior year. She informed me today that she is writing about her Asperger's and her journey with it. She made my day I was so proud of her today for taking  this huge step. I think she will see that  this was the best thing she could do for herself as well as others. Who knows there could be another class mate who struggles who will feel like she has someone to turn too.
> 
> Thanks for listening and have a great day! I look forward to more stories to follow


Welcome Bobbie. My daughter just finished her junior year. She has high functioning ASD. She was diagnosed after they removed the Asperger’s dx from the DSM. I don’t know if she’s told any of her friends about it.



schumigirl said:


> Nice time but jeez this woman lives on the internet.........she gets a ping every time someone responds to a post or her post or someone’s post......I lost interest when she was telling about the website she was replying to ........who does that!!! Rude.......how she copes at work I’ll never know........her husband wasn’t happy. At least food was fabulous!!


I used to work a temp job with someone like that. I once timed her. She never put her phone down for more than 5 minutes at a time. The really annoying thing is that the company hired her full time and let the rest of us temps go after 2 months.

Ok. I think I am caught up now. Please excuse any typos. I am sitting in my car posting from my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice doe pictures, Robo and glad you both are doing better.  

We have deer, and most do not like, as they eat all the food plants around homes.  And yeah, I do not like game meat either.

Time for chow.


----------



## Charade67

Hmm...I thought I had added something about the deer pic in the multi quote, but it didn’t show up.

Great pictures. We get a lot of deer around here too, but usually only see them (or barely see them) when it’s dark out.


----------



## macraven

I was wondering where you were the past two days charade 

We gave you some quality reading time as had lots of postings lately


----------



## pattyw

Charade- hope you sleep better tonight! Exciting about B's recital! Always enjoyed going to my niece's recitals!

Lynne- Time for dinner here, too! Pasta night I think!


----------



## Charade67

I’m still sitting in the parking lot waiting for her. I thought it was just going to be an hour.  If I had known it would be this long I would have gone back home. I’ve been here for 2 hours. We have to go back home, eat supper, then she has to be back at the school at 8:00 to rehearse 2 more dances.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _To your new home
> 
> Once you post here, you’re adopted and now you are a homie like us_


Welcome Bobbie!  Yeah they even put up with those of us who have sporadic trips to dark side (at least I’m going back in a couple weeks right?)
Nice deer pic- she’s probably looking for a couple hostas to take back to her baby lol! 

Yikes charade- that’s some schedule! 

Lynne- college visit soon? Year will fly by...

Cuddle chicken back to her usual spunky self. Got a very pointy egg from her today. And my trick of meal worms and yogurt didn’t work as well this am. Middle was face timing oldest so she could see her chicken. They weren’t even talking just following Ellie around 

Ugh kids fighting.  Time for a drink- tea maker broken and I drank rest of lemonade yesterday...


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m still sitting in the parking lot waiting for her. I thought it was just going to be an hour.  If I had known it would be this long I would have gone back home. I’ve been here for 2 hours. We have to go back home, eat supper, then she has to be back at the school at 8:00 to rehearse 2 more dances.


 _The joy of having a teen.

I lived through it and many times sat in the car for three hours.....

I know your pain._


----------



## Charade67

I’m back at the school parking lot. She has 2 more dances to rehearse tonight. Hopefully they are back on schedule or at least close to it. I think I will go inside and watch the rehearsal instead of sitting here in the car. Tomorrow and Friday I will just drop her off and come back when they are done for the night. They will have pizza, Chick-fil-A sandwiches, and other food items to buy, so she can eat dinner between dances.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha MonyK, an adult kid and teen can’t even go shopping with me without some snark between them.  Joys of teens, yep.  

I feel ya Charade, those late night soccer practices are long nights. Learned to put a few charge sticks in the car, as I play on my phone most of the time while waiting.  

Chinese food for chow.  Full and looking for chocolate now.  

Keisha, if you are around Friday afternoon, we will be done with Pitt, so if know good place for dinner, and if you would like a visit, let me know.  Text me if interested.  

Travel day tomorrow.  Around 6 hours in the car.  Sigh.  Long enough ride for me.


----------



## Charade67

They are running an hour behind.  Ugh!


----------



## Lynne G

That stinks Charade.  I hated when soccer practice did not start until 8:30 and went to 10:30 on school nights.  Thankfully, season over, so nights are calmer for the next couple of months.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- hope you got B home before it got too late! I remember those days, too- waiting for hours in a car!

Lynne- Safe travels and happy college touring!

Good night !


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well..... I draw the line when it comes to lobster/shrimp
> Those are main foods in my diet...._



I adore those!!!! Couldn't give them or steak up...….or wine......that`s a kind of essential to life also......I`ve heard  



Charade67 said:


> I used to work a temp job with someone like that. I once timed her. She never put her phone down for more than 5 minutes at a time. The really annoying thing is that the company hired her full time and let the rest of us temps go after 2 months.



That`s frustrating isn't it, don't employers see these things ...…..I couldn't imagine sitting plugged in to the internet all day......once I log out of here I don't think about it till later......



Monykalyn said:


> Cuddle chicken back to her usual spunky self. Got a very pointy egg from her today. And my trick of meal worms and yogurt didn’t work as well this am. Middle was face timing oldest so she could see her chicken. They weren’t even talking just following Ellie around
> 
> Ugh kids fighting.  Time for a drink- tea maker broken and I drank rest of lemonade yesterday...



Glad your Ellie is back to normal again......that`s funny,  face timing a chicken!!! 



We have real sunshine...…...and it`s warm again.....but strangely humid, so weather warnings in force for us down here of possible thunder and lightning...…

Got grocery shopping all done this morning...….walked into the store and asked DH if there was a big football match this weekend...….all the beers and potato chips and more had the England flag on them...….and loads of tees shirts with the flag on...…..

Doh!!!!! Darn World Cup starts in a couple of weeks...…..    

I hate football!!!! I totally forgot it was coming......and couldn't care a single jot about any of it......but it`s seems it`s all folks are talking about.....who knew!! 

Thinking about lunch soon...….not sure what to have...…..

Have a great Thursday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Oh we will be following the World Cup, Schumi, though all are depressed that our country is not playing in it.  We like both football and football.  

Time to do some errands then we are off.

Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday all!! Gloomy day here- rain is coming!! Looks like it'll continue to the weekend! Yuk!!


----------



## macraven

_Morning all homies _


----------



## keishashadow

Moaning all going to be a long day here.  Up at 3 am, back home & stared at the ipad for. For 2 -1/2 hours ‘till SWA loaded their schedule.  Overpaid to come back home first week in December.  It’s a sign, maybe we should stay there lol

Out to grab GD in 20 min, summer has officially begun here.  Short day there though, my DS will drive by to grab her around 2 pm and expect a bountiful lunch, meat, meat & meat.  is everybody on Atkins?  Maybe I should join the cool kids there & try it?

Back out to grab middle DSfrom work, then a softball game @ 6 pm. I am praying for rain at this point.

Get up tomorrow am & only difference will be that GD is droppped off here @ 6 am.  I sure hope she’ll take a nap.



macraven said:


> _Schumi, I hope you saved me some bacon...._
> _You too Keisha...._
> _
> I always have my phone with me when I leave the house.
> We don't have a house phone to use so depend on the cells.
> 
> We do have a house line and can receive calls but can only call 911 out._



We cut the cord few years ago.  Not only will i toss u some bacon but i’ll raise you some italian sweet sausages.



Lynne G said:


> Haha MonyK, an adult kid and teen can’t even go shopping with me without some snark between them.  Joys of teens, yep.
> 
> I feel ya Charade, those late night soccer practices are long nights. Learned to put a few charge sticks in the car, as I play on my phone most of the time while waiting.
> 
> Chinese food for chow.  Full and looking for chocolate now.
> 
> Keisha, if you are around Friday afternoon, we will be done with Pitt, so if know good place for dinner, and if you would like a visit, let me know.  Text me if interested.
> 
> Travel day tomorrow.  Around 6 hours in the car.  Sigh.  Long enough ride for me.



Safe trip, 6 hours sounds like the pedal will be to the metal.  Good luck if you’re coming on the parkway from the turnpike during rush hour.  Not too bad otherwise other than it’s share of agressive drivers

Lots of food trucks near PITT, also nearby is Backporch @ Schenley.  Union Grill a bit further but better food. Lots of places in shadyside, various price ranges.  You could just get off the parkway @ turnpike exit (monroville, lots of chain restaurants there including a blaze pizza - yum).


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha.  Yep, I come from gridlock traffic, so have our share of dumb, stupid, aggressive,and slow mo drivers.

Almost ready.  Bags in car, waiting for little one.  Then, hello turnpike, for like passing through two or three radio stations.  At least my phone has around 60 songs. Said I guess we have around 200, little one said more like 300.  What?  At least we will have music.  Gotta remember chargers.  Off to toss that in the car too.  And snacks.


----------



## Charade67

B finished her rehearsals at 10:10 last night. They still had other dances to run after we left. Some of those kids were probably there until midnight. Tonight is dress rehearsal for Act 1.  

Schumi- I am totally clueless about he World Cup. The only football I watch is American football and I don’t do much of that.  

Keisha - I have been trying to convince dh to cancel the landline, but he wants to keep it. I really dont know why. We mostly get scam or solicitation calls. 

Bored at work again. I’m waiting for later I. The afternoon so I can call someone in California to collect a payment. We have been playing phone tag for a week.


----------



## tink1957

Safe travels Lynne 

Enjoying lunch at Ruby Tuesday with Trey...grilled chicken avocado sandwich for me and Trey had a combo rib chicken platter...now I'm too stuffed to go back to work.

Throw back Thursday pic
 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Moaning all going to be a long day here.  Up at 3 am, back home & stared at the ipad for. For 2 -1/2 hours ‘till SWA loaded their schedule.  Overpaid to come back home first week in December.  It’s a sign, maybe we should stay there lol
> 
> Out to grab GD in 20 min, summer has officially begun here.  Short day there though, my DS will drive by to grab her around 2 pm and expect a bountiful lunch, meat, meat & meat.  is everybody on Atkins?  Maybe I should join the cool kids there & try it?
> 
> Back out to grab middle DSfrom work, then a softball game @ 6 pm. I am praying for rain at this point.
> 
> Get up tomorrow am & only difference will be that GD is droppped off here @ 6 am.  I sure hope she’ll take a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> We cut the cord few years ago.  Not only will i toss u some bacon but i’ll raise you some italian sweet sausages.



I vote to stay Janet!!

Italian sweet sausage!!! Mmmmm.........only heard bad things about Atkins although meat is good!!!! ........sounds like you are ultra double busy right now......



Charade67 said:


> Schumi- I am totally clueless about he World Cup. The only football I watch is American football and I don’t do much of that.
> 
> Keisha - I have been trying to convince dh to cancel the landline, but he wants to keep it. I really dont know why. We mostly get scam or solicitation calls.
> .



Football bores me beyond anything else.......cannot abide it nor have I any interest in watching it or who’s playing......everyone always asks who we’re supporting and want to win........couldn’t care less!!!! Don’t even know the teams that made it through.........who cares........

Yes, we still have a landline too.......my mum and family call us on it mostly and we use it for calling relatives in Europe and America.......wouldn’t be without it. We have a fabulous call blocker so we don’t get any dodgy calls......



tink1957 said:


> Safe travels Lynne
> 
> Enjoying lunch at Ruby Tuesday with Trey...grilled chicken avocado sandwich for me and Trey had a combo rib chicken platter...now I'm too stuffed to go back to work.
> 
> Throw back Thursday pic
> View attachment 326125
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Love that picture Vicki.........

Only been in a Ruby Tuesday in America once, in NYC and it was lovely.........the ones over here we tried were dreadful!

Glad you had a nice lunch with your boy!


----------



## Monykalyn

Afternoon 
Trying to get motivation to do actual work. If I concentrated I'd be done already.
Boy woke us up early am crying his nose hurt. very nasally and runny nose, coughing, but no fever. Gave him some benedryl and he fell asleep on couch. If he isn't better by tomorrow may have hubs run him to doctor for "just in case" antibiotics (our doc knows me well and will give a prescription for me to fill if he gets worse vs having to come back in). I still think it is a nasty cold that just has to run its course...and he has a couple days more still to improve before we plan to hit a park.

cool pic Tink!
We like soccer (or football) in our house as son is soccer player...The World cup is usually on somewhere in our house though no favorites that I know of.
Safe travels to Lynne!!
Charade-I am bored too although I actually should be working!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Up at 3 am, back home & stared at the ipad for. For 2 -1/2 hours ‘till SWA loaded their schedule. Overpaid to come back home first week in December



Yep- waited for the SW release too- Thanksgiving tickets to spend the holiday in Ft Lauderdale with Kyle! Hope you get a full night's sleep tonight!



Lynne G said:


> Almost ready.



Happy touring!!



Charade67 said:


> Tonight is dress rehearsal for Act 1.



It's almost here!!



tink1957 said:


> Throw back Thursday pic



I love that picture!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, we still have a landline too.



Me too! Kept it because of the bundle pricing with our internet provider. Hardly get any calls on it! 



Monykalyn said:


> I still think it is a nasty cold that just has to run its course...and he has a couple days more still to improve before we plan to hit a park.



Hope he's better soon!!


Ever have a day where you feel BLAH for no particular reason?? Just feeling in a weird funk this afternoon- a little tired, sad, - general mopeyness!  I don't think that's a word! Sorry- don't mean to be a downer here! Back to work!


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Yep- waited for the SW release too- Thanksgiving tickets to spend the holiday in Ft Lauderdale with Kyle! Hope you get a full night's sleep tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy touring!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost here!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Kept it because of the bundle pricing with our internet provider. Hardly get any calls on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's better soon!!
> 
> 
> Ever have a day where you feel BLAH for no particular reason?? Just feeling in a weird funk this afternoon- a little tired, sad, - general mopeyness!  I don't think that's a word! Sorry- don't mean to be a downer here! Back to work!



How’d you do on the tix?  Last year after thanksgiving did seriously overpay but able to use the credit easily lol


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> How’d you do on the tix? Last year after thanksgiving did seriously overpay but able to use the credit easily lol



Not too bad! Couldn't touch the day I wanted to return-Saturday!  So, we picked Wednesday morning- Friday night ; paid$249/ea on the way down and $189/ea on the way home. Saturday we'd have to pay $499!! Hoping they come down - probably won't happen.  Thinking about switching to flying in late Tuesday to get a little more time. I usually don't buy tix on the release date, but I was worried that Thx fares will just keep going up and sell out!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, food stop and gas stop, 6 and 1/2 hours.  No real traffic, so very thankful for that.  Rain on and off as we drove, but hot and sunny here.  All chilling, then will walk and see what is for dinner.

 

From our room.


----------



## tink1957

Glad you made it there safe and sound Lynne.  Nice view.

It's spaghetti Thursday tonight...I made a big batch of sauce and will use the leftovers to make lasagna later in the week.  The fresh herbs really made it tasty especially with garlic bread.

Almost time to watch my Braves play and hope they beat the Nats tonight to reclaim first place.


----------



## macraven

_We had boring food tonight.
Had planned on a ham dinner, Mr Mac voted for leftovers.

Thank goodness he finished the leftovers.
I was tired of looking at them in the fridge.


Our temps were fine today.
Right at 76 now and did not get the rain that was predicted.
Bet it comes later tonight..._


----------



## macraven

_That street looks empty for a near 5:00 time period.


MonyK, hope the boy is doing better.


Charade, car sitting tonight during dress rehearsal?


Schumi, almost midnight your time right now...
Sweet Dreams


Janet, your schedule sounds like a full time job with no extra money for the overtime.


pattyw, I would have the blahs too if I had to work........
it would cut into my "me" time on the internet 


For all the other homies,  's_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it was not that bad for a Thursday dinner time.  

Just resting.  Walked around the campus, and found a noodle place for dinner. Tasty and DH and little one got spicy.  She said, was not that spicy, only made lips tingle.  Me, not in mood for spicy, but cheesy goodness.

Hope all have a good night.


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Boy woke us up early am crying his nose hurt. very nasally and runny nose, coughing, but no fever. Gave him some benedryl and he fell asleep on couch. If he isn't better by tomorrow may have hubs run him to doctor for "just in case" antibiotics (our doc knows me well and will give a prescription for me to fill if he gets worse vs having to come back in). I still think it is a nasty cold that just has to run its course...and he has a couple days more still to improve before we plan to hit a park.


Hope he’s feeling better soon.



pattyw said:


> Ever have a day where you feel BLAH for no particular reason?? Just feeling in a weird funk this afternoon- a little tired, sad, - general mopeyness! I don't think that's a word! Sorry- don't mean to be a downer here! Back to work!


Yep, been there myself. My friend Susan calls it feeling lumpy.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, food stop and gas stop, 6 and 1/2 hours. No real traffic, so very thankful for that. Rain on and off as we drove, but hot and sunny here. All chilling, then will walk and see what is for dinner.


 Hope y’all have a great visit.



tink1957 said:


> Almost time to watch my Braves play and hope they beat the Nats tonight to reclaim first place.


 Go Braves! I grew up in Georgia.



macraven said:


> Charade, car sitting tonight during dress rehearsal?


Not tonight. I dropped her off at 5:00 and will go back for her when they are done. I hope they aren’t running as far behind tonight as they were last night.

I thought I could sleep in tomorrow but then remembered I have a medical appointment tomorrow at 8:15. What was I thinking to schedule something that early?


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies....I have been MIA for a while and I just needed the time to process and come to grips with my upcoming surgery and cancellation of my October Orlando trip.  After saving for three years, purchasing US Seasonal passes, reserving both a Disney package and hotel stay at Portofino, reserving direct, first class airline tickets, and buying HHN Bogo tickets,  I am scrambling to deal with the cancellations.  I was lulled into this false sense of effective treatment by an injection in my back.  After the injection, I had six days of improvement followed by bad pain.  I visited my doctor.  He took my pain journal, said he would study my tests further and instead of hearing from him, I heard from the University of Minnesota Neurosurgery department to arrange an appointment.  During the week long improvement, I figured I was good to go and got the airline tickets,  HHN tickets and Seasonal passes.  Silly me.

Today, was my final approval for surgery (I have other co-existing conditions requiring additional tests).  I will be having spinal fusion and can't ride and fun rides for 12-18 months.  Why go to theme parks for only the shows?  

I think I can finally accept my losses and postpone my trip.  My DH is a trooper and tells me my health is all that matters and we can deal with our restrictions for a year or so.  Just let me know when I need to take off work.  

One nice thing, I will have all the latest technology, one of the best surgeons in the USA for complex cases, and the most supportive DH one could ask for.

It sounds like I am not the only "walking wounded" among our SAN community so I will go back and read so we can all help each other out with our prayers and support.  For now, I'll pray for the members of SAN so I don't miss anybody.  

Rescheduling by one year so 2019, here I come!


----------



## macraven

_agavegirl,  's to you from your SAN family here...

It is tough to have to face surgery, and it is sad to have to cancel a vacation that has been in the planning for 3 years.

But, you will have surgery and have a better life style with no pain once it is over and you have recovered.

_
_12 - 18 months from your surgery, you will say it was worth having it done._
_You will get your life back and be able to live without the pain you have been going through._

_Prayers and peace for youse_

_Thank you for your update._
_We do miss and wonder when one of our SAN homies are not here posting._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies....I have been MIA for a while and I just needed the time to process and come to grips with my upcoming surgery and cancellation of my October Orlando trip.  After saving for three years, purchasing US Seasonal passes, reserving both a Disney package and hotel stay at Portofino, reserving direct, first class airline tickets, and buying HHN Bogo tickets,  I am scrambling to deal with the cancellations.  I was lulled into this false sense of effective treatment by an injection in my back.  After the injection, I had six days of improvement followed by bad pain.  I visited my doctor.  He took my pain journal, said he would study my tests further and instead of hearing from him, I heard from the University of Minnesota Neurosurgery department to arrange an appointment.  During the week long improvement, I figured I was good to go and got the airline tickets,  HHN tickets and Seasonal passes.  Silly me.
> 
> Today, was my final approval for surgery (I have other co-existing conditions requiring additional tests).  I will be having spinal fusion and can't ride and fun rides for 12-18 months.  Why go to theme parks for only the shows?
> 
> I think I can finally accept my losses and postpone my trip.  My DH is a trooper and tells me my health is all that matters and we can deal with our restrictions for a year or so.  Just let me know when I need to take off work.
> 
> One nice thing, I will have all the latest technology, one of the best surgeons in the USA for complex cases, and the most supportive DH one could ask for.
> 
> It sounds like I am not the only "walking wounded" among our SAN community so I will go back and read so we can all help each other out with our prayers and support.  For now, I'll pray for the members of SAN so I don't miss anybody.
> 
> Rescheduling by one year so 2019, here I come!



What a tough time you`re having. 

Your husband sounds wonderful, and sounds like he`ll take good care of you as you recover from this...….

Sending you many hugs for a quick recovery once the process starts...…...and 2019 will be here before you know it...…..and as mac says we`ll all be thinking of you...…..



Friday and the sun is shining again...…..

Going out shopping this morning for "stuff"......a bits and bobs shopping trip...…...would like some new cushions for back sofa and some nik naks…….

Poached eggs and white toast this morning...…….

Have a great Friday...……..


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Agavegirl, so sorry to hear of your postponing, but sending lots of mummy dust all goes well with the surgery and you will be riding rides without back pain.  Half full cup, 2019 will be here before ya know it, and having a longer trip countdown is just as awesome as a shorter one.  

And we are all here to give you some care, prayers, funny posts, and weather complaints.  Vents and health updates are always welcome.

The sun is shining and we will take umbrellas for the afternoon, as rain is coming.  May visit the zoo out here or wherever else we want to tour.  

Even on  vacation, little one is moving like pond water.  Will be walking soon.

Afternoon Schumi, and Good Morning Mac, Tink, Robo, Charade, Chuckers and all the other homies.  Freek out, it is finally Friday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Last night’s rehearsal was so much better than the night before.  Her last dance had a call time of 8:40 and she was done at 9:00. Tonight is dress rehearsal for Act 2.

Agavegirl - Prayers for quick healing, no pain, and you are back on the rides soon. I had to chuckle when you asked why go to theme parks just for the shows. That is my mother. She used to go to Six Flags with us when we were kids, but wouldn’t  ride any of the rides. Not even the carousel. We had to go to every show though.

I have already been to my medical appointment and now it is the cat’s turn. Caspian has his annual exam and rabies shot this morning. He is going to hate me in a few minutes when I try to get him into his carrier.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Yep, been there myself. My friend Susan calls it feeling lumpy.



Thanks! I like that word!



agavegirl1 said:


> so 2019, here I come!



2019 will come fast! We'll help you count down the days!!



schumigirl said:


> Friday and the sun is shining again...…..



Same here! Beautiful Friday!



Lynne G said:


> Even on vacation, little one is moving like pond water. Will be walking soon.



Yep- both DS's are always running late- they just can't get going!! Me and DH usual position- standing by the door waiting for them!! 



Charade67 said:


> Caspian has his annual exam and rabies shot this morning. He is going to hate me in a few minutes when I try to get him into his carrier.



Hope Caspian makes out ok- and you!! It's so stressful for everyone for a cat vet visit! I was looking for a mobile vet that will come to your house.  I googled one in my area that I may try.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF!  So glad a short week & that the little napped with me this am - woot   She went for 3 for 3 rippin hits at softball game last night.  Getting the swing of it 



pattyw said:


> Not too bad! Couldn't touch the day I wanted to return-Saturday!  So, we picked Wednesday morning- Friday night ; paid$249/ea on the way down and $189/ea on the way home. Saturday we'd have to pay $499!! Hoping they come down - probably won't happen.  Thinking about switching to flying in late Tuesday to get a little more time. I usually don't buy tix on the release date, but I was worried that Thx fares will just keep going up and sell out!



Looked at my notes. Wound up paying pp $134 down, $84 back.   I originally booked a sunday night flight.  Mine took multiple drops in $25 - $60 range per tix up to about 3 weeks out.  Keep checking.  Had enough credits to move to the originally crazy pricey Sat first NS flight and still had enough to book majority of April trip flights.  Well, after i booked dummy trip to combine into one credit.  Gotta LUV SWA 

Not thrilled they didn’t come out with announcement for travel to Hawaii.  Have been anticipating it.  Maybe in the June 28th one since it will roll into early March?



macraven said:


> _We had boring food tonight.
> Had planned on a ham dinner, Mr Mac voted for leftovers.
> 
> Thank goodness he finished the leftovers.
> I was tired of looking at them in the fridge.
> 
> 
> Our temps were fine today.
> Right at 76 now and did not get the rain that was predicted.
> Bet it comes later tonight..._



I had leftover roast chicken & the italian sausage.  Tried a new “lower” calorie version of fettuccine Alfredo no cream cheese, just a basic white sauce & 1/3 cup grated parm/Romano mix.  Monky would probably lol but my middle had been asking for it.  He never noticed the difference in prep.  Not my fav meal but thot pretty good. 




agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies....I have been MIA for a while and I just needed the time to process and come to grips with my upcoming surgery and cancellation of my October Orlando trip.  After saving for three years, purchasing US Seasonal passes, reserving both a Disney package and hotel stay at Portofino, reserving direct, first class airline tickets, and buying HHN Bogo tickets,  I am scrambling to deal with the cancellations.  I was lulled into this false sense of effective treatment by an injection in my back.  After the injection, I had six days of improvement followed by bad pain.  I visited my doctor.  He took my pain journal, said he would study my tests further and instead of hearing from him, I heard from the University of Minnesota Neurosurgery department to arrange an appointment.  During the week long improvement, I figured I was good to go and got the airline tickets,  HHN tickets and Seasonal passes.  Silly me.
> 
> Today, was my final approval for surgery (I have other co-existing conditions requiring additional tests).  I will be having spinal fusion and can't ride and fun rides for 12-18 months.  Why go to theme parks for only the shows?
> 
> I think I can finally accept my losses and postpone my trip.  My DH is a trooper and tells me my health is all that matters and we can deal with our restrictions for a year or so.  Just let me know when I need to take off work.
> 
> One nice thing, I will have all the latest technology, one of the best surgeons in the USA for complex cases, and the most supportive DH one could ask for.
> 
> It sounds like I am not the only "walking wounded" among our SAN community so I will go back and read so we can all help each other out with our prayers and support.  For now, I'll pray for the members of SAN so I don't miss anybody.
> 
> Rescheduling by one year so 2019, here I come!



Sounds like you were fast-tracked!  Normally, unless back issues require immediate treatment, you have to go months via less invasive treatment before the insurance company will approve.  Do you have a date scheduled yet?  Hope you receive relief via the surgery and your recovery goes well!

It’s difficult to have to cancel travel plans for any reason, let alone health issues.  A shame.  Least you have all your initial leg work adone and can hit the ground running next year.

Didn’t you win a trip to Jacksonville awhile back?  Hope you can still utilize it . That sounds like a low key type that might just work for you.  Good luck!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Looked at my notes. Wound up paying pp $134 down, $84 back. I originally booked a sunday night flight. Mine took multiple drops in $25 - $60 range per tix up to about 3 weeks out. Keep checking. Had enough credits to move to the originally crazy pricey Sat first NS flight and still had enough to book majority of April trip flights. Well, after i booked dummy trip to combine into one credit. Gotta LUV SWA
> 
> Not thrilled they didn’t come out with announcement for travel to Hawaii. Have been anticipating it. Maybe in the June 28th one since it will roll into early March?



Yep- noticed lately that the SW fares drop, go up, and drop again.  We've had them go down two weeks before travel! We're still pricing our October Orlando flights.  They were horrible at first- the Wanna Get Aways were showing sold out.  They're back now! October has gotten so $$$. I think we're going to pay almost the same in October as our Thx flights!

Never been to Hawaii- maybe the SW flights will entice us!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Hope Caspian makes out ok- and you!! It's so stressful for everyone for a cat vet visit! I was looking for a mobile vet that will come to your house. I googled one in my area that I may try.



Caspian survived his exam. He was not happy about it though. He hissed and growled the whole time. I keep hoping he will mellow with age, but I don’t see that happening anytime soon. 

We’re going to run some errands (need to get B’s prom dress to the cleaners) and then get lunch. Later I’m going o see if I can do something with B’s musical theater costume. It fits awkwardly. Hopefully I can do something to make it look better.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> TGIF!  So glad a short week & that the little napped with me this am - woot   She went for 3 for 3 rippin hits at softball game last night.  Getting the swing of it
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at my notes. Wound up paying pp $134 down, $84 back.   I originally booked a sunday night flight.  Mine took multiple drops in $25 - $60 range per tix up to about 3 weeks out.  Keep checking.  Had enough credits to move to the originally crazy pricey Sat first NS flight and still had enough to book majority of April trip flights.  Well, after i booked dummy trip to combine into one credit.  Gotta LUV SWA
> 
> Not thrilled they didn’t come out with announcement for travel to Hawaii.  Have been anticipating it.  Maybe in the June 28th one since it will roll into early March?
> 
> 
> 
> I had leftover roast chicken & the italian sausage.  Tried a new “lower” calorie version of fettuccine Alfredo no cream cheese, just a basic white sauce & 1/3 cup grated parm/Romano mix.  Monky would probably lol but my middle had been asking for it.  He never noticed the difference in prep.  Not my fav meal but thot pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you were fast-tracked!  Normally, unless back issues require immediate treatment, you have to go months via less invasive treatment before the insurance company will approve.  Do you have a date scheduled yet?  Hope you receive relief via the surgery and your recovery goes well!
> 
> It’s difficult to have to cancel travel plans for any reason, let alone health issues.  A shame.  Least you have all your initial leg work adone and can hit the ground running next year.
> 
> Didn’t you win a trip to Jacksonville awhile back?  Hope you can still utilize it . That sounds like a low key type that might just work for you.  Good luck!




Good on your little GD!!! Such a star.....and she naps too.....perfect...…..

I did laugh.....when you mentioned the other week about the new SW Hawaii route I mentioned it to my cousin who then looked and couldn't find it...….I blamed you of course...….. she said I`m usually such a good source of info...….lol...….



Gorgeous day here...….been sat out with the laptop plugged in to outside electrics...….DH always worries when I do this......but, its so nice although I am sitting under a wooden gazebo in the shade...….but, it`s warm. 

May cook on the grill outside tonight...….have a few things to choose from...….

It`s Friday...…….

Time for a cocktail...…..bought a new cocktail shaker set today, so have to try it out...…….


----------



## tink1957

agavegirl...sorry your trip was canceled but you can plan a new one when you're ready and pain free.

Hawaii sounds nice...when are they starting the flights?  I might have to plan a trip for the kids birthdays next year 

The plan for today is to give Sasha a much needed bath and do the laundry.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Time for a cocktail...…..bought a new cocktail shaker set today, so have to try it out...……



Sounds like a plan! It's only 11:30am here, but why not??



tink1957 said:


> The plan for today is to give Sasha a much needed bath and do the laundry.



Sounds good- washing all around!! Need to get some laundry done, too!  Not working today, and so far I'm just being lazy at home!


----------



## schumigirl

Patty........it`s always 5 `0 Clock somewhere...….in fact it`s almost 5 here.....so we`re good to go...…. Think I heard that somewhere 

Hey Vicki...…..some laundry was done here too today...…...


----------



## macraven

_I used United twice for trips to Hawaii 

Upgraded the seats and extremely comfortable flights

I enjoyed the time there and saw it all

Can’t imagine flying there using sw unless they change their seats to comfort ones_


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> My friend Susan calls it feeling lumpy.


That's a pretty fitting word actually!


agavegirl1 said:


> Rescheduling by one year so 2019, here I come!





macraven said:


> _12 - 18 months from your surgery, you will say it was worth having it done.
> You will get your life back and be able to live without the pain you have been going through._


Yes hope the surgery is the cure you need to feel good again. And that having a countdown is some great healing motivation and goal. Life can just suck sometimes...but hoping the 'suck part" is over quick and you speed onto recovery road!!


schumigirl said:


> Time for a cocktail...…..bought a new cocktail shaker set today, so have to try it out...…….


Sounds like a great excuse to try out a new tool!

I'm supposed to be working
Need to concentrate to get through last workday...


----------



## Lynne G

Looks like rain, but lots of walking, peppy guide, and while no commitment, is still a top contender.  Next up may be Temple.  Still trying to talk her into Penn State, but we will see.  Said we could tour Happy Valley, and said could do all 4 years there, instead of 2 local.

Now chilling after some very good pizza, then will drive around to see what else interests us.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........making Old Cubans later...........

Dark aged Rum, freshly squeezed limes, simple syrup, angostura bitters, Demerara sugar and champagne or proseccco........give a good chase with ice........

And enjoy.........hope that hasn’t put you off work........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Can’t imagine flying there using sw unless they change their seats to comfort ones



We've done nonstop from Buffalo to Phoenix- so about 5 hours and it was ok.  I think I'd have to make a pit stop in LA first (Disneyland and Universal Hollywood?!)




Lynne G said:


> Now chilling after some very good pizza, then will drive around to see what else interests us.



Enjoy! Hope DD finds her home for the next four years!



schumigirl said:


> MonyK........making Old Cubans later...........
> 
> Dark aged Rum, freshly squeezed limes, simple syrup, angostura bitters, Demerara sugar and champagne or proseccco........give a good chase with ice........
> 
> And enjoy.........hope that hasn’t put you off work........



I'm in!  I have a new found love for rum!! 

I think we're going to our local liquor store later. Not sure if we'll be able to find the ones we tasted at Strong Water though.


----------



## Robo56

Agavegirl1 I’am so sorry to hear you are in pain and the back injection did not help.

Sounds like you will be in very good hands with a top notch neurosurgeon and a loving husband to care for you.

I know it has been hard to cancel all your plans .

l will be praying for you.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> agavegirl...sorry your trip was canceled but you can plan a new one when you're ready and pain free.
> 
> Hawaii sounds nice...when are they starting the flights?  I might have to plan a trip for the kids birthdays next year
> 
> The plan for today is to give Sasha a much needed bath and do the laundry.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday



Well, originally word was late fall/early 2019 with an announcement this go-round.  Maybe in June something will hit. Will let you know 



macraven said:


> _I used United twice for trips to Hawaii
> 
> Upgraded the seats and extremely comfortable flights
> 
> I enjoyed the time there and saw it all
> 
> Can’t imagine flying there using sw unless they change their seats to comfort ones_



Comfy seats sure sound nice!  Always would snag upgrades when AirTran was still flying, miss them.

No direct flights from PIT to Hawaii on any carrier. A connection would make the trip easily take 16 hours+ best i have rustled up - no freakin way.  Will split it into 2 days of travel.  Five or six hours I can suck it up in coach since I’m a travel ‘hoand run on stretching that budget till it screams. 

Seriously, i do appreciate that you cancel the trips and keep the credits, JIK something rears its head, no need to buy TI on it.

Patty - We were planning on doing DL for 2 days on the way out & Vegas on the way back.  Unfortunately, the initial 4 cities that SWA will embark from are Oakland, Sacramento, San Diego & San Jose.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Five or six hours I can suck it up in coach since I’m a travel ‘hoand run on stretching that budget till it screams.



I'm ok with whatever it takes to get a vacation to happen!!



keishashadow said:


> Patty - We were planning on doing DL for 2 days on the way out & Vegas on the way back. Unfortunately, the initial 4 cities that SWA will embark from are Oakland, Sacramento, San Diego & San Jose.



Yep- too far from Anaheim! 

Went to the liquor store to check out the rums.  Couldn't find the exact ones we liked from Strong Water, but I did find a spiced rum- having it in my Hard Rock glass so it's almost like I'm in Orlando! (not really, but...)


----------



## macraven

_pattyw
I ordered a jack with coke in the parks last year and they brought me that same spiced rum

They remade my drink 
And that is my one and only experience with the captain_


----------



## Squirlz

We're in Detroit for the Belle Isle Grand Prix.  Got to visit with some of our favorite drivers today.  The hotel we always stay in upgraded us to a jacuzzi suite but darn it I forgot my swimsuit!


----------



## macraven

_Go butt naked_


----------



## Charade67

Rehearsal ran an hour long tonight. Tomorrow is day one of recital. She has a show at 1:00 and 7:00. We also have somone coming by tomorrow morning to give us an estimate on repairing our deck. I need sleep.
Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tink1957

Got the pup bathed and the laundry done just in time ...we had thunderstorms again just as I brought in the last load.  

The Braves beat the Nats again tonight 

Time for me to drink my bedtime tea and get some sleep as I have to get up at 6.

Good night Charade, mac and anyone else still up tonight


----------



## macraven

_I just missed you Tink 

I saw the game for most of it

The win was great!_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!

Coffee on patio watching the hens fight over the meal worms. Couldn't sleep so I got up. Got most stuff packed last night after banquet -where my dear husband won the "King of Paper plate" awards - awards given in jest for silly or boneheaded or funny things that members did throughout year. He got 3 this year, second year he's been king. He did win Sertoman of the year for his club (for outstanding service) as well. The guys who give out the awards are so funny when they do it- takes a fine line to have fun but not be actually mean. Called paper plate because one year for an event someone thought they ran out of paper plates and ran to Sams club to get more- turns out the guy who was in charge of buying that products had enough- he just didn't bring them all from his supply he had stored- thus the "paper plate" award was born.

Need to sneak phone out of bedroom- just realized I need to call today to pay off room if I want to use the gift card I've been patiently shoring up lol! I know the front desk could reverse charges but just easier to avoid that hassle.

Cuddle chicken Aurora says hi. Should attach audio as the ladies are all talking along with the Cardinals and robins (and I hear a wood pecker somewhere). 

Already been out weeding the garden. Radishes popping out and will likely have tomatoes and maybe zucchini and green beans when we get back. 

Charade hope the recital goes smoothly!
Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday to all the homies


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family



Morning, Robo! Always love the minions memes!



Monykalyn said:


> Cuddle chicken Aurora says hi. Should attach audio as the ladies are all talking along with the Cardinals and robins (and I hear a wood pecker somewhere).



Aurora! You're a beauty!



Monykalyn said:


> Already been out weeding the garden.



Wow! I felt successful because I fed the cats and got a cup of coffee!!



macraven said:


> Good Saturday to all the homies



Morning, Mac!

Hi to everyone else just getting started the Saturday morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Patty you make me quite embarrassed you had to go buy rum...….

We have a huge liquor cabinet that is full of booze!!!!

This is a small selection of Rum`s we have right now.....we did have another Pilar one, but it was finished recently...….. And a weird one I can`t remember what it was called, but all bought from Total Wine or Duty Free at the airport.







Did enjoy a couple of cocktails last night with the Pilar and then the Spiced......nice!!!


Saturday again folks...……







Having an extra lazy day...….weather is dull and grey, so not going anywhere today or tonight...…..DH is watching a Robin Williams movie through in the family room...…..I don't like him very or didn't like him very much in a movie, so I`ll pass...….

Quite like the look of the new movie Book Club with Candy Bergen......looks fun.

Shrimp and parma ham with olives and some other little snack type food for dinner tonight......may add in a little salad and rosemary bread...….DS will be out for pizza...…

Love a lazy Saturday...……..


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Patty you make me quite embarrassed you had to go buy rum...….



LOL! We're hooked! But we thank you for leading us to Strong Water and Maggie & Brittany for our new rum appreciation! We went to our local small liquor store where the selection wasn't great.  We're going to hit up our specialty liquor store to look for others! 

We're wine drinkers mostly, Joe some bourbon.  So, it's nice to try something new. Next, we'll try mixing cocktails! I'm learning...


----------



## schumigirl

Yes we are mainly wine drinkers and still prefer a good bottle of wine over most drinks, but cocktails are fun.....

We have just about every conceivable liquor or sprits as we call them over here in our cabinets in abundance......folks love coming to our home for some reason ......we always have a good wine stock too, so no one goes home sober usually unless they`re driving of course. I do however have some wines I keep just for us......not everyone appreciates a good wine...….

We are also not alcoholics I have to say...……

Time for mug of tea...…..


----------



## pattyw

Schumi-  I like to say we're alcohol connoisseurs!!

On my way to my salon appointment.  I'm having a keratin treatment done- try to relax some of my  naturally curly hair- that gets frizzy in humidity!! Have to have it sit for 2 hours! So, I'll be here on the boards on my phone to pass the time!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Speaking of alcohol-forgot to mention DH won the raffle last night too- fire ring full of booze- vodka, rums and several whiskeys- including a really good one. Second time he's won this raffle- I still have booze leftover from the one he won 4 years ago!  I grabbed the good whiskey and vodka on my way out last night (I left earlier than DH) so it wouldn't "disappear".  I'm keeping the good stuff for us this time!
Paid room this am, paid rest of beach rental (it's been a busy week- I forgot), and rented a golf cart for the fort. 

@pattyw - I was out in garden because I was restless- meant to just go see what's blooming but I can never resist pulling the weeds-not good for manicures but I didn't do any damage this time (just had to get the dirt from under nails out lol).


----------



## Charade67

Almost time to for the dance recital.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Good luck to B.  Hope the dance recital is great.

5 hours, including food and gas stop.  Yeah, I like to drive, and no traffic to speak of.  Ugh, our state is so flat and crappy radio stations as coming across it.  Little one thought campus was just what she wanted, but we will still tour another one or two more.  Ugh, they said want kids to apply beginning of August.  I am not sure she was ready for that request, as we were not either.  We told her to apply to at least 3.  But, she has good grades, good test scores, and some extra stuff.  She was happy to know at least 4 of her classes will count as college credits there.  

Sigh, two kids in college next year.


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- great news on DH winning the liquor raffle ! Sounds like the party is at your house

Lynne- glad the touring was successful! 

Charade- enjoy the recital! 

My hair treatment is going well! My hairdresser promised I can wave goodbye to my frizz!! But I can’t wash my hair for 2 days!  Guess I’ll just put it up tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

_Party at Monyk ‘s House


She has the booze !
Sorry but no chicken wings will be served but pizza will be flowing


Lynne try having 3 in college at the same time

pattyw, I buy the keratin shampoo and creme rinse from my beautician 

It works well in the humid weather we have

Charade hope dance recital goes great

Now who have I missed?
I’m using the iPhone and can’t see past this page 


What vacation plans does everyone have for this summer?
Or later this year.._


----------



## macraven

_Came back to add, we know Schumi is on vacation for most of this year


Jk

Think she has a month to go for her next darkside trip_


----------



## Monykalyn

@pattyw and @macraven is the keratin stuff ok for thinner hair? My oldest has the really long hair but she doesn't have thick hair and it just goes crazy with any humidity.

Yes party at my house! Will make quiche with the eggs and keep the chickens live lol.

We have Chicago in July for company meeting. 

And I'm not sure he was joking or not- but DH said something about Universal at New Years.


----------



## Charade67

The recital lasted almost 4 hours.  I am tired and I wasn’t dancing. Thankfully B only has one dance in the evening show and it isn’t until the second act. We have some time to rest before she has to be back. 

I think B and I should try some of that keratin shampoo. Neither one of us is a friend to humidity.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> My oldest has the really long hair but she doesn't have thick hair and it just goes crazy with any humidity.



It should work. My hair isn't thick- just naturally curly(very curly).  My hairdresser said there are different strengths to the keratin treatment he did for me today. I had the lesser version.  He said it should take all the frizz out and about 25% of my curl.  So, I'll still have some waves. It supposed to last 3 months.  There's the keratin shampoos and creams like Mac said, too.  Those are very good! I'll report back on how my hair does in a few days once I wash and style it!



Monykalyn said:


> Yes party at my house! Will make quiche with the eggs and keep the chickens live lol.



Sounds yummy! I'm good with vegetarian!



Monykalyn said:


> DH said something about Universal at New Years



Keep feeding him with the winnings from the liquor raffle and you might get Christmas, too!



Charade67 said:


> The recital lasted almost 4 hours.  I am tired and I wasn’t dancing. Thankfully B only has one dance in the evening show and it isn’t until the second act. We have some time to rest before she has to be back.
> 
> I think B and I should try some of that keratin shampoo. Neither one of us is a friend to humidity.



It's almost over, Charade!! I'm sure it's a proud moment indeed watching DD!!

Yep- go with the keratin products!!


----------



## macraven

_I have blonde highlights done and long
hair length

So that is why I use the keratin stuff

The sections that are colored, are really dry without treatment _


----------



## Lynne G

Party?   Yes please.  Dry hair here too.  And poof with humidity.  Oil used, but will have to try that keratin.

Heard a huge bang.  Then a flash and another huge bang.  Yep, thunder and lightning, but no rain, as it only poured on the other side of town.  

Tired, and just chilling.  Kids have to be out the door early tomorrow morning, and they asked me to wake them up.  I said, may be tired, and in my own bed, may be a late sleeper.  Nah, most likely I will be the first one awake.

 

Kid found a dinosaur.  We ended up going to the museums right next to campus.


----------



## macraven

_I buy my keratin shampoo/conditioner from the owner of the hair salon I go to

What I buy is not sold in the typical stores _


----------



## tink1957

There's a really good leave in keratin conditioner called Chi that my daughter and I use.  

Still watching the Braves game...now in the 12th inning.


----------



## RAPstar

I must have been really tired on Friday. I just now realized when I was booking my return flight that I booked the flight from Dallas to Orlando again! Good thing I booked on Southwest so it didn't cost any extra. Plus I now have an extra hour beyond when I thought I was leaving lol. 

Took the dog to the pet store by me to get a bath. They have a self service bath station and it's just so much easier than trying to do it in our bathroom, and it's still cheaper than taking him to PetSmart. They even had a deshedding shampoo. Then I took Draco to get a puppicino as a reward cause he really hates baths. But he smells so good now and his fur is so much softer.


----------



## tink1957

Robbie, when I was booking our flights I almost purchased the return leg arriving at 10 am not 10 pm.  Luckily,  I realized it before I finalized the purchase.  

Wish I had a doggie washing station like that near me. After giving Sasha a bath yesterday I was more soaked than she was but she looks and smells pretty too like Draco.


----------



## pattyw

RAPstar said:


> Then I took Draco to get a puppicino as a reward



That's so cute! Where do they sell those? I don't think my cats would be impressed, though!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Still watching the Braves game...now in the 12th inning.




_14 innings and it stunk........._


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I must have been really tired on Friday. I just now realized when I was booking my return flight that I booked the flight from Dallas to Orlando again! Good thing I booked on Southwest so it didn't cost any extra. Plus I now have an extra hour beyond when I thought I was leaving lol.



_Andy, I like your new avator picture!_


----------



## pattyw

Watching the hockey game- very fast paced and exciting! Not really rooting for either team. Put some pizza logs in the oven and having some wine!


----------



## Lynne G

Hockey game on.  Oh my.  Little one turned channel when Purge ad came on.  Yeah, guess she would not do HHN.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Hockey game on.  Oh my.  Little one turned channel when Purge ad came on.  Yeah, guess she would not do HHN.



I looked away when that ad was on!


----------



## Squirlz

Great day of racing in Detroit today.  Stared out a bit chilly but better than the upper 80s we've been having.  One of the Cadillac Prototypes won!  This after crashing in practice yesterday and having to thrash to make qualifying.  A big surprise is one of our favorite drivers and friend Johnny O'Connell is hanging out here all weekend.  He used to drive for Cadillac but they changed programs but he is still contracted to do stuff for GM.  He is a 4 time LeMans winner, 4 time Pirelli World Challenge champion and the winningest GM factory driver in history.  We met him 6 years ago when we did the Cadillac Hospitality thing for the first time and now he likes to hang with us while people clamor to get a picture and an autograph.  I have to admit that's kind of cool.  We get to do a few laps tomorrow and he said he would ride with me if he was there on time.  We need to get to the track by 8.


----------



## macraven

_That is cool that O'Connell hangs out with the fans for pictures and autographs.


Set your alarm clock and don't be late tomorrow for his ride along with youse!_


----------



## macraven

_At the rate I am going, I'll still be up when Schumi checks in here.....


And the insomnia thread has not had any posts in a week.
I think they all took a sleeping pill and that thread has been put to sleep....

Think I will head over to fb and catch up there.

Turning the lights out now, so don't trip over the cat when you come in here tonight_


----------



## Charade67

I’m still awake. I guess I should say I’m awake again. I dozed off for a little while just after midnight, woke up and can’t seem to get back to sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Came back to add, we know Schumi is on vacation for most of this year
> 
> 
> Jk
> 
> Think she has a month to go for her next darkside trip_



lol......I spluttered my tea when I read that comment ...….I think Tom and I have found our retirement hobby...…..

Better than golf!!!! 



Squirlz said:


> Great day of racing in Detroit today.  Stared out a bit chilly but better than the upper 80s we've been having.  One of the Cadillac Prototypes won!  This after crashing in practice yesterday and having to thrash to make qualifying.  A big surprise is one of our favorite drivers and friend Johnny O'Connell is hanging out here all weekend.  He used to drive for Cadillac but they changed programs but he is still contracted to do stuff for GM.  He is a 4 time LeMans winner, 4 time Pirelli World Challenge champion and the winningest GM factory driver in history.  We met him 6 years ago when we did the Cadillac Hospitality thing for the first time and now he likes to hang with us while people clamor to get a picture and an autograph.  I have to admit that's kind of cool.  We get to do a few laps tomorrow and he said he would ride with me if he was there on time.  We need to get to the track by 8.



Fantastic squirlz……..hope you get to ride with him....that would be amazing!!! And yes, that is cool!!! 



macraven said:


> _At the rate I am going, I'll still be up when Schumi checks in here.....
> 
> 
> And the insomnia thread has not had any posts in a week.
> I think they all took a sleeping pill and that thread has been put to sleep....
> 
> Think I will head over to fb and catch up there.
> 
> Turning the lights out now, so don't trip over the cat when you come in here tonight_



We slept late today 

Woke up around 8.30...….couldn't believe we slept so long......felt great though. 

Then looked out the window...…..grey, grey and more grey...…..oh yes, we spell grey differently...…..

More mist and fog today again, although it`s not cold. Weird. Still waiting for the 90F they promised us for June...…..

Almost lunch time here...…….have a great Sunday...…..


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Carole, I'm glad you're taking all those trips since we all get to enjoy more trip reports from you.  I can't travel that much myself and reading your adventures makes me feel like i'm there with you for awhile...I like your new hobby...keep it up


----------



## macraven

_New hobby???

It’s more of a new lifestyle 

Retirement let’s you do what you want anytime you want to

I see less of Mr Mac now that he is retired 
He is either paddling, hiking or taking a walk

Most times he starts out leaving the house between 6-7 am
My best time when mr snorer is out of the bedroom
Jk

Hope all the homies have a good day
You’re going back to work tomorrow _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I was hoping to sleep in a bit later today, but no such luck. I should probably go to the grocery store sometime today. We really don’t have much food in the house. I hate trying to plan meals. I’m really not much of a cook. If I had the money I would have a personal chef.

I would love to be able to travel several times a year. I would go to Orlando (probably not every year, but more often than I do now) and I would go back to Alaska in a heartbeat. There are several places in the United States that I would like to visit, and I would also like to visit places in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand. 

B has one more recital today and then she is done with dance until September. I still can’t believe this wil be her last year.


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> Great day of racing in Detroit today





Squirlz said:


> We get to do a few laps tomorrow and he said he would ride with me if he was there on time. We need to get to the track by 8.



Sounds great!! Have fun today!



macraven said:


> At the rate I am going, I'll still be up when Schumi checks in here.....





Charade67 said:


> I’m still awake. I guess I should say I’m awake again. I dozed off for a little while just after midnight, woke up and can’t seem to get back to sleep.



Hope you guys got some sleep!!



schumigirl said:


> Then looked out the window...…..grey, grey and more grey...…..oh yes, we spell grey differently...…..



Either way is correct to spell grey (gray)! Sun here now, but grey skies are returning later!



tink1957 said:


> Good morning



Good morning!

Nice day to start! Rain later, and cooling down to low 70s. 

Having brunch with Joe, Kyle, Erin(his fiancee), my mom, and cousin later this morning. Coffee and a piece of toast now- have to save room !!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Carole, I'm glad you're taking all those trips since we all get to enjoy more trip reports from you.  I can't travel that much myself and reading your adventures makes me feel like i'm there with you for awhile...I like your new hobby...keep it up



Thanks Vicki.......it’s lovely being able to travel as much as we like, we are incredibly lucky, I know......hope you and your lovely kids are ok........



macraven said:


> _New hobby???
> 
> It’s more of a new lifestyle
> 
> Retirement let’s you do what you want anytime you want to
> 
> I see less of Mr Mac now that he is retired
> He is either paddling, hiking or taking a walk
> 
> Most times he starts out leaving the house between 6-7 am
> My best time when mr snorer is out of the bedroom
> Jk
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good day
> You’re going back to work tomorrow _



Lol.......yep, definitely a lifestyle choice!!! 

Your mister is so fit and healthy though......I wish I had half his energy some days!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I was hoping to sleep in a bit later today, but no such luck. I should probably go to the grocery store sometime today. We really don’t have much food in the house. I hate trying to plan meals. I’m really not much of a cook. If I had the money I would have a personal chef.
> 
> I would love to be able to travel several times a year. I would go to Orlando (probably not every year, but more often than I do now) and I would go back to Alaska in a heartbeat. There are several places in the United States that I would like to visit, and I would also like to visit places in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand.
> 
> B has one more recital today and then she is done with dance until September. I still can’t believe this wil be her last year.



Hope DD recital goes well, yes it’s scary when you realise they’re almost done with another stage of their education.......

We’ve been lucky with travel, we have visited every country in Europe, apart from Iceland......too cold for me....lol.....and many other countries including some I wouldn’t go back to, but Australia is somewhere I’ve never looked to go for some reason.......Alaska looks beautiful too!! 



pattyw said:


> Either way is correct to spell grey (gray)! Sun here now, but grey skies are returning later!



Yep, I know .......it was pointed out recently to me by someone my spelling differences.........of course in the U.K. we do spell some words differently to Americans.........and as I have a degree in English Literature I wasn’t too happy with it being pointed out.......something I’d never do on a message board. 

If I was teaching someone I’d point it out.......but on here.......pah 

Enjoy your brunch Patty.....sounds a nice way to start a Sunday........



Quiet Sunday here.......no plans at all. Just going to book the hotel near my mum for a visit later in the month......looking forward to a visit to Scotland and seeing family...........

Got a chicken slow roasting in the Aga today.......smells lovely already........doing some balsamic honey roast potatoes too.......

Time for a cuppa, just finished a load of ironing........always fun!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Morning Mac, Schumi, Tink, pattyw and charade  

Beautiful Sunday morning here. Sun is shining and the birds are singing.


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Robo.........hope things are getting better every day for you and your mister........


----------



## RAPstar

pattyw said:


> That's so cute! Where do they sell those? I don't think my cats would be impressed, though!



Starbucks. It's just a short sized cup with whipped cream. So your cats would probably like it lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Squirlz said:


> Great day of racing in Detroit today.  Stared out a bit chilly but better than the upper 80s we've been having.  One of the Cadillac Prototypes won!  This after crashing in practice yesterday and having to thrash to make qualifying.  A big surprise is one of our favorite drivers and friend Johnny O'Connell is hanging out here all weekend.  He used to drive for Cadillac but they changed programs but he is still contracted to do stuff for GM.  He is a 4 time LeMans winner, 4 time Pirelli World Challenge champion and the winningest GM factory driver in history.  We met him 6 years ago when we did the Cadillac Hospitality thing for the first time and now he likes to hang with us while people clamor to get a picture and an autograph.  I have to admit that's kind of cool.  We get to do a few laps tomorrow and he said he would ride with me if he was there on time.  We need to get to the track by 8.


How cool!! 


tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Carole, I'm glad you're taking all those trips since we all get to enjoy more trip reports from you.  I can't travel that much myself and reading your adventures makes me feel like i'm there with you for awhile...I like your new hobby...keep it up


I like her hobby/lifestyle too! 


macraven said:


> You’re going back to work tomorrow


Nope- I'm on vacation 

Back on the road. Atalanta was a nightmare at 1030 last night. We knew there was a game but thought traffic would be long gone by time we go through. Figures it was multiple extra inning games. Plus delay in Kentucky when hwy 24 was shut down for bad wreck. We did get to see the dam area and there lots of resorts around there (detour)- so pretty.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> How cool!!
> 
> I like her hobby/lifestyle too!
> 
> Nope- I'm on vacation
> 
> Back on the road. Atalanta was a nightmare at 1030 last night. We knew there was a game but thought traffic would be long gone by time we go through. Figures it was multiple extra inning games. Plus delay in Kentucky when hwy 24 was shut down for bad wreck. We did get to see the dam area and there lots of resorts around there (detour)- so pretty.



Hope the rest of your journey is as traffic free as can be! 

How long till you get there.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Ack dangers of posting on iPad and bouncy road - hit post too soon lol

Hope your Sunday is a funday.  

Schumi- I love slow roasting food but the smell drives us crazy with huger for hours before dinner.  Pretty sure my family hunks I do that as a form of torture.

Hope B's recital goes smoothly. And I bet you August are ready for a bit of a break from the schedule too charade.

Recycled teenager 


Love the memes every day!


----------



## macraven

14 innings for last game

Atlanta traffic can be unpredictable at times


----------



## Monykalyn

Schumi- short drive today about 5 hours. My daughter will be getting off work about time we get there so good timing. She said off wed and thurs this week and goes in late a couple other days so we will get to see her a lot as well.

Then next Sunday-Tuesday we will be meeting back up with hubs oldest daughter and her family- and thankfully DD's work schedule will allow some time with all of us then too.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> 14 innings for last game
> 
> Atlanta traffic can be unpredictable at times



Unpredictable is a nice way of saying that- the words I wanted to use to describe it was rather more unprintable...like serious racing 80 mph weaving and tailgating in traffic.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, coffee drinks for dogs.  My boxer would have been bouncing higher than Tigger, though she used to jump as high as my face without any caffeine.  Hhmmm, may hit Starbucks now, as kids are in camp required training.

Was up at 6, older one asked me to holler at little one.  I reminded him, response would have been foul language, so you urge her to move faster.  Pleadings until the door closed.  Little one better not have early morning classes.  Getting to school by 7:30 am has gotten her annoyance since starting at that time 3 years ago.  

Now get to do errands, and cool and windy, feels like end of October, not even 60 yet.  Rain to soak us later this afternoon.

How cool is that Squirlz.  Looks like the weather was not too bad. 

Speedy arrival time, and safe travels MonyK.  I was lucky, no traffic on our 11 hours of total driving.  Nice to meet up with family.  Hehe, my DH does not like my lead foot and high speeds around way too many trucks.

Hope B does great in dance this last year.  

Morning all.  Robo, hope you and your DH are doing better.

Put the trash out, and had shorts on.  Will change to pants before I leave.  

With that, change of clothes, and off to coffee and grocery shopping.

Hello, it is Sunday here.  Gray or grey color here too Schumi.  I do not mind the diferent spelling, I just need help with some sayings that I am not familiar with.  Not blowing as hard as a hoolie today.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.....the smell of the chicken and balsamic and honey right now is making me so hungry.......I can sympathise......

Sounds like a lovely trip ahead of you with your own DD, good you'll get to see a lot of her.........and nice you can all get together.........


----------



## Mikkimús

Hi I promise I didnt forget about you, just have been more lurking and less talking.
Do you want a life update? Because you are about to get one.
Im graduating in june and got into the masters-degree program  in social work. Hurray for finding out what I want to do when I "grow up".
Me and my husband also got married on the 26th of May. Had a surprise wedding when we celebrated both of our birthdays.




Hilmir our son was the ring bearer and there for he was dressed as a hobbit 




I have no idea how to make these photos smaller, sorry :/
We are also buying an apartement so there is a lot happening.


----------



## schumigirl

Back Miss Mikkimus........

So glad to see you again.........

Congratulations on your wedding.....you make a lovely couple, and your baby boy is gorgeous! Only seems like yesterday you posted a picture of him days old........he looks adorable in his outfit!

Don’t be a stranger, we’ve missed you and your posts.......

Funny I just mentioned Iceland earlier today.......I believe it’s the only country in Europe, although it never looks like it’s in Europe, that we’ve never been to.........must remedy that one day.........

But, lovely to see you..........and your pictures are fine, beautiful!


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús said:


> Hi I promise I didnt forget about you, just have been more lurking and less talking.
> Do you want a life update? Because you are about to get one.
> Im graduating in june and got into the masters-degree program  in social work. Hurray for finding out what I want to do when I "grow up".
> Me and my husband also got married on the 26th of May. Had a surprise wedding.




_Mickey Mouse!! 

So happy you came back to share your good news with us homies

You have been missed these past couple of years

Thanks for catching us up with your life and sharing the pictures 
Sweet!
Congrats on the marriage

You said before you would come back and happy you did 
We  hearing how our homies are doing

It’s June and you are graduating 
Then more school 
You’re on the road to a career

Sending you 
_


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> .Alaska looks beautiful too!!



I highly recommend Alaska. It is so gorgeous there. My only complaint was that it rained a lot the week we were there. (Mid July) I took this on one of our sunny days. I liked it so much that I cropped off some of the bottom, had it enlarged and framed. 







schumigirl said:


> Yep, I know .......it was pointed out recently to me by someone my spelling differences.........of course in the U.K. we do spell some words differently to Americans.........and as I have a degree in English Literature I wasn’t too happy with it being pointed out.......something I’d never do on a message board.


I have always used the word pyjamas instead of pajamas. I still have no idea why I started using that spelling. I have been corrected several times, but both spellings are correct. 



Monykalyn said:


> Back on the road. Atalanta was a nightmare at 1030 last night. We knew there was a game but thought traffic would be long gone by time we go through. Figures it was multiple extra inning games. Plus delay in Kentucky when hwy 24 was shut down for bad wreck. We did get to see the dam area and there lots of resorts around there (detour)- so pretty.


 The traffic is the one thing I do not miss about living there.



Monykalyn said:


> Hope B's recital goes smoothly. And I bet you August are ready for a bit of a break from the schedule too charade.


 Yes. She will still have piano lessons, but that is only once a week.



macraven said:


> Atlanta traffic can be unpredictable at times


 Most of the time. 

Mikkimus - Congratulations on your upcoming graduation and your wedding. Your little Hobbit is adorable.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I highly recommend Alaska. It is so gorgeous there. My only complaint was that it rained a lot the week we were there. (Mid July) I took this on one of our sunny days. I liked it so much that I cropped off some of the bottom, had it enlarged and framed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always used the word pyjamas instead of pajamas. I still have no idea why I started using that spelling. I have been corrected several times, but both spellings are correct.
> 
> The traffic is the one thing I do not miss about living there.
> 
> Yes. She will still have piano lessons, but that is only once a week.
> 
> Most of the time.
> 
> Mikkimus - Congratulations on your upcoming graduation and your wedding. Your little Hobbit is adorable.




That is a beautiful picture...….looks a little like Scotland with the wild flowers...…

One of my Canadian cousins used to work in Prudhoe Bay......good few years ago now and he loved it. But, his family didn't...…..think he really wanted to be one of those Ice Road Truckers...….he was basically a Government employee......but high expectations. 

Yes, as long as people know what I`m talking about I don't mind spelling being not so perfect on a website......just shows you how some people think 



Been a busy weekend with travel plans...….

Managed to get our Scottish getaway booked for later this month...….and we managed to upgrade our July flight home from MCO up to Premium Cabin a few weeks ago......checked the website today and our outgoing aircraft to JFK has been changed and now has a Premium Cabin...….woohooo…….so got on the phone, and "eventually" got through to the call centre and upgraded that flight too...…..

Waiting for those call centre staff is a laborious process. But, glad it`s done...…..

Just finished dinner and it was worth waiting all day for...…..

DS starts his new job within his company tomorrow…....…very proud of him as always as he has done so well with this company. He has good bosses there which makes a difference and they think a lot of him.......couldn't be prouder of him. 

Time for a cuppa then I`ve made mini lemon and mango cheesecakes........they seem to have turned out alright.......


----------



## keishashadow

Finally saw Avengers yesterday meh Banzi Burger @ Red Robin made up ffor it.

DISboards running so slow to post for me, excuse typos.  Not about to wait for it to reload to fix lol

Steaks on grill, corn on cob, home fried taters & salad for dinner followed by watermelon.  we arE all thoroughly stuffed puppies

Counting down to FTWD time 


pattyw said:


> I'm ok with whatever it takes to get a vacation to happen!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- too far from Anaheim!
> 
> Went to the liquor store to check out the rums.  Couldn't find the exact ones we liked from Strong Water, but I did find a spiced rum- having it in my Hard Rock glass so it's almost like I'm in Orlando! (not really, but...)
> 
> View attachment 326572



Did see that flights from SNA & LAX to those gateway Hawaiian cities plentiful in $70 range after digging around a bit yesterday on SWA



macraven said:


> _pattyw
> I ordered a jack with coke in the parks last year and they brought me that same spiced rum
> 
> They remade my drink
> And that is my one and only experience with the captain_


Not a fan of spiced rum, including Malibu etc.



tink1957 said:


> Got the pup bathed and the laundry done just in time ...we had thunderstorms again just as I brought in the last load.
> 
> The Braves beat the Nats again tonight
> 
> Time for me to drink my bedtime tea and get some sleep as I have to get up at 6.
> 
> Good night Charade, mac and anyone else still up tonight



Tea doesn’t keep you awake ?



pattyw said:


> LOL! We're hooked! But we thank you for leading us to Strong Water and Maggie & Brittany for our new rum appreciation! We went to our local small liquor store where the selection wasn't great.  We're going to hit up our specialty liquor store to look for others!
> 
> We're wine drinkers mostly, Joe some bourbon.  So, it's nice to try something new. Next, we'll try mixing cocktails! I'm learning...



You need to hit the islands, lots of interesting varieties/drinks there.


pattyw said:


> Schumi-  I like to say we're alcohol connoisseurs!!
> 
> On my way to my salon appointment.  I'm having a keratin treatment done- try to relax some of my  naturally curly hair- that gets frizzy in humidity!! Have to have it sit for 2 hours! So, I'll be here on the boards on my phone to pass the time!!





pattyw said:


> It should work. My hair isn't thick- just naturally curly(very curly).  My hairdresser said there are different strengths to the keratin treatment he did for me today. I had the lesser version.  He said it should take all the frizz out and about 25% of my curl.  So, I'll still have some waves. It supposed to last 3 months.  There's the keratin shampoos and creams like Mac said, too.  Those are very good! I'll report back on how my hair does in a few days once I wash and style it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy! I'm good with vegetarian!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep feeding him with the winnings from the liquor raffle and you might get Christmas, too!
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost over, Charade!! I'm sure it's a proud moment indeed watching DD!!
> 
> Yep- go with the keratin products!!



There’s the scary Brazilian type keratin with the fumes (eek) mostly to straighten crazy curly hair.  then there’s the gentler forms sold in the salons as treatments that should last 3 months.  Hairdresser should be able to recommend which for your hair type.  Usually, they will try to sell with the take home products as an addon. 

Used to have it done with every full head of color, then I discovered Olaplex!  Night & day for me & far cheaper.  My hairdresser says she didn’t recognize my hair after only one treatment  

 Recommend it highly, it has the straightening effect too, actually works a bit too well in that regard as I often like to have some curl in my hair.  no longer need any sort of conditioning oils & rarely even need to condition my hair after washing as long as I use sulfate free shampoo. So easy now, just an application at home once between coloring touch ups & the day beforehand coloring.   It’s mixed in with my color at the shop all in one process, saves so much time. Love it!!!




Lynne G said:


> Party?   Yes please.  Dry hair here too.  And poof with humidity.  Oil used, but will have to try that keratin.
> 
> Heard a huge bang.  Then a flash and another huge bang.  Yep, thunder and lightning, but no rain, as it only poured on the other side of town.
> 
> Tired, and just chilling.  Kids have to be out the door early tomorrow morning, and they asked me to wake them up.  I said, may be tired, and in my own bed, may be a late sleeper.  Nah, most likely I will be the first one awake.
> 
> View attachment 326821
> 
> Kid found a dinosaur.  We ended up going to the museums right next to campus.



That is The Carnegie Museum of Natural History and he is our town’s beloved Dippy the Dinosaur

Carole - pretty sure London has their own Dippy, but fossil version?



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I was hoping to sleep in a bit later today, but no such luck. I should probably go to the grocery store sometime today. We really don’t have much food in the house. I hate trying to plan meals. I’m really not much of a cook. If I had the money I would have a personal chef.
> 
> I would love to be able to travel several times a year. I would go to Orlando (probably not every year, but more often than I do now) and I would go back to Alaska in a heartbeat. There are several places in the United States that I would like to visit, and I would also like to visit places in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand.
> 
> B has one more recital today and then she is done with dance until September. I still can’t believe this wil be her last year.



I was drug kicking & screaming to brrrr Alaska via cruise ship.  I left the same way, amazing experience.  I mean, seriously, glaciers caving & eagles & bears ala pigeons-who knew?  Don’t have that going on at home lol  So much fun but so cold end of May.  Next time, July into August to see the salmon run in Ketchikan.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Tea doesn't keep you awake?.


The tea is actually called Bedtime tea and has all kinds of herbs that make you sleepy.

I can't wait to see what happens to John on ftwd...less than an hour left to go.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Good Morning Mac, Schumi, Tink, pattyw and charade
> 
> Beautiful Sunday morning here. Sun is shining and the birds are singing.
> 
> View attachment 326907




LOL! I think I've been recycled a couple of times!




RAPstar said:


> Starbucks. It's just a short sized cup with whipped cream. So your cats would probably like it lol



I didn't know about that! I'll have to ask at Starbucks! Love their lattes!



Monykalyn said:


> Nope- I'm on vacation



Have fun!!


Quiet night- watching Columbo! With a pomegranate martini! (I'm cheating- bought it premixed at the liquor store) Need some pointers from Schumi about mixing my own!!


----------



## pattyw

Mikkimús said:


> Me and my husband also got married on the 26th of May. Had a surprise wedding when we celebrated both of our birthdays.



Congratulations! Lovely picture!



Charade67 said:


> I highly recommend Alaska. It is so gorgeous there. My only complaint was that it rained a lot the week we were there. (Mid July) I took this on one of our sunny days



That looks amazing! Always want to check Alaska out but living in Buffalo I can't seem to bring myself to go to a cold climate on vacation! I know summer can be warm, though.



schumigirl said:


> Time for a cuppa then I`ve made mini lemon and mango cheesecakes........they seem to have turned out alright....




Sounds yummy!! Do you have a picture?



keishashadow said:


> You need to hit the islands, lots of interesting varieties/drinks there.



Sounds like a plan!



keishashadow said:


> Used to have it done with every full head of color, then I discovered Olaplex! Night & day for me & far cheaper. My hairdresser says she didn’t recognize my hair after only one treatment



That's interesting! I'll have to look into it! Anxious to see how my hair turns out tomorrow.  Today was not a happy day- I couldn't wash it. I've not been in a good mood as I feel greasy with unwashed hair!



tink1957 said:


> The tea is actually called Bedtime tea and has all kinds of herbs that make you sleepy.



Sounds good!


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing on, so b-ball game on.  Meh, not my favorite sport to watch, but hey, I can play on my iPad instead.

Eh, the back to work and school tomorrow.  Those short weeks are gone, full work week this week.  Eek, may have to take Friday off.  Baby steps, right?  LOL

Rainy and windy, so no need to go out.  

Yep, Keisha, and was a nice museum.  We took a tour of Carnegie Mellon, too.  I will say, the campus areas were a good, walkable one.

Tea does not keep me up, bedtime herbal kind or not.  Making a pot now, house is almost cool.


----------



## macraven

_Tink and Keisha..

Did you watch Fear the dead?

I thought it was a good episode tonight!_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink and Keisha..
> 
> Did you watch Fear the dead?
> 
> I thought it was a good episode tonight!_


I watched and fell asleep during the last 10 minutes...hope I can stay awake for the next show.


----------



## macraven

_Which show ?_


----------



## tink1957

FTWD will be on again after talking dead so I can watch what I missed if I can stay awake


----------



## macraven

I watched Fear at 9
Some other show came in after that I think 
Had it in for a few minutes then turned it off 
Watching the talk show now


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......dippy???? Food sounds good as always...…….

patty, no I don't take pictures of food in real life. 

Tink…...hope you managed to stay awake.....



Monday again...…...and we still have that very drizzly rain that really soaks you...….will head out later to see friends daughter as it`s her birthday today......it`s not far...….and apart from that......no real plans to do anything today...….

We did some housework this morning...….that`s about it...……


----------



## Lynne G

Wet, wonderful Monday morning to all the homies.  

Nice to celebrate a birthday today, Schumi.  At least that is something today, and it's also my DH's SIL's birthday today too.  

Kid watched Walking Dead last night, have to ask him if he enjoyed it.  He was slow getting up.  Usually it's little one that's the slow one, but for some reason, she was up.  Looked like something the cat brought in.  Said she was still feeling not good.  Said at 11 last night, that her head hurt badly.  Gave her pills to knock her out, and hopefully, she got some good sleep, and headache gone this morning.  

Back to routine for another week.  In 2 more months, Orlando, 2 months after that, Orlando.  2 more months after that, not sure.  Kids want to stay around home this Christmas.  That's fine with me.  But a countdown for 2, and that's a wahoo.

Time for tea, it's cool, wet, and windy.  Sigh, and it's June.  Yeah, in the 70's as a high temp.  Um, lizard heat, please.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Time for tea, it's cool, wet, and windy. Sigh, and it's June. Yeah, in the 70's as a high temp. Um, lizard heat, please.



Hi Lynne! Yes- lizard heat or as Joe and I call it- flesh burning heat- is welcome!  Rainy and 65 here today. Tomorrow the HIGH is 60!! Looks better later in the week.

Well- I was able to wash my hair today after my keratin treatment Saturday. Yep- most of my curl is gone.  Weird to have almost straight hair!


----------



## tink1957

Lynne and patty ...you can borrow the heat we had yesterday except it wasn't lizard heat...more like gator heat, hot and steamy.  It was supposed to be 85 but my car said 95 on the way home from work at 3...too much for heat loving me.

My Friday is on Tuesday this week...I can't wait.

My hair is always straight and fine.  I used to spend a fortune in perms when poodle hair was popular in the 80s ...glad that fad came and went 

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Right now, Tink, I'd take hot and steamy.  That's usually our summer, but so far, it's been a cool Spring, and I'm ready for summer.  

HeHe, some of the fashionable hair - so glad no one cares anymore.  Little one is like you Tink.  While she has thick hair, it's straight and fine.  She always wants curls, so if I pay for such, tons of hairspray only work for a few hours.  When she was young, no type of barrette stayed in.  Bobby pins still don't stay put.


----------



## macraven

_Move to Georgia where Tink and I live and lose the memory of snow


_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Lynne and patty ...you can borrow the heat we had yesterday except it wasn't lizard heat...more like gator heat, hot and steamy.  It was supposed to be 85 but my car said 95 on the way home from work at 3...too much for heat loving me.
> 
> My Friday is on Tuesday this week...I can't wait.
> 
> My hair is always straight and fine.  I used to spend a fortune in perms when poodle hair was popular in the 80s ...glad that fad came and went
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies



I think many of us remember varying perms of the 80`s and early 90`s!!!! 



We have our central heating on today. It is cold. Rainy. Grey. Miserable. Misty. 

So, I`m very envious of mac and Tink……..

Went round to see my friends daughter...….this is her second birthday without her mum. But, they`re doing ok. 

Dinner tonight is spicy pulled pork, sweet rolls I made myself......not sure how they`ll turn out...….and salad...….although a warming curry might be better...…

I am fed up being cold. 5 weeks on Friday we hit NYC then on to Orlando...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, a July countdown for Schumi.  Yeah, I hear ya, ready for warm, er hot.


----------



## Monykalyn

@Mikkimús what a sweet family! Congrats on all the life updates.

Arrived yesterday in the rain- didn't last long and was light sprinkle not soaking downpour. Got the golf cart, we put on ponchos and toured the Fort until cabin ready -had about an hour to kill it turned out. Then DD came by and we went to AK to meet up with college friends we haven't seen in person for 25 years (they leave today though). Was so fun to catch-up- introduced them to the Nomad lounge while kids rode Kali over and over (we'd already done dinosaurs and EE thanks to last minute FP). The kids came back to cabin after that (wet lol). The adults decided a 105 minute line wasn't bad for FoP (we'd had a few drinks remember)- 87 minutes later we flying on a banshee. It didn't feel like that much time had passed really, we were busy catching up!

Slept in, just now getting to coffee and breakfast.  Need to get a couple more groceries, lunch somewhere. We've got Epcot tonight, but will probably pop into studios to see DD in her muppet costume. 

And continuing our non normal EE ride photo- me and middle in front row, hubs right behind us- doing the see/hear/speak no evil .


----------



## schumigirl

What a lovely catch up with old friends MonyK........

Love the picture........I did enjoy that ride many moons ago!


----------



## pattyw

Speaking of vacation countdowns (Yay Schumi for July!!), Joe and are flying down to Ft. Lauderdale later this month to help my son, Kyle and his fiancee, Erin, move into their apartment!  Kyle and Erin can't fly down until Monday 6/25 and we were going to accompany them.  Then, I thought it would be a good idea for Joe and I to fly down on the weekend so that we could do some shopping for cleaning and household supplies to save time when they get there.

Being devious as I am, I said to Joe yesterday- we can fly into Orlando instead. Doesn't matter where we shop- and then we'll drive down to Ft. Lauderdale on Sunday evening. And if we fly in to Orlando, why not stay at Universal?? He agreed without hesitation! So, we'll fly into Orlando Saturday 6/23 in the morning and spend Saturday and part of Sunday in Orlando at Universal!! 

Monyk- love that EE picture!! Have fun !!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw I like your reasoning 

Fly down to help the kids get the apartment ready but do a side strip and stay at uo first_


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, thanks for sharing the photo 

Precious!_


----------



## Lynne G

Completely good reasoning Patty.  

Great ride picture MonyK.

And forgot to say, Miss M's pictures are beautiful, and the boy is so cute.

Mac, after looking at the cost of little one's choice so far, my 10 year plan to head south, may be more.  LOL


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Pattyw I like your reasoning
> 
> Fly down to help the kids get the apartment ready but do a side strip and stay at uo first_



Joe's had a very stressful time at work lately, so I'm calling it a therapeutic side trip! 



Lynne G said:


> Mac, after looking at the cost of little one's choice so far, my 10 year plan to head south, may be more. LOL



Yep- same here! With 2 in college , and Kyle entering med school- our retirement and move south will have to wait, too!! But frequent trips south are on!!


----------



## schumigirl

Oh to live so close..........

Congrats on a little side trip Patty........I’d be there every month if we were only a few hours away........all those excellent air fares would be hard to resist! Oh that’s not devious........it’s just simpler.......


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. We have a beautiful sunny day today. So nice for a change. The weather all week is supposed to be dry, sunny, and temps in the high 70s to low 80s.



keishashadow said:


> I was drug kicking & screaming to brrrr Alaska via cruise ship. I left the same way, amazing experience. I mean, seriously, glaciers caving & eagles & bears ala pigeons-who knew? Don’t have that going on at home lol So much fun but so cold end of May. Next time, July into August to see the salmon run in Ketchikan.


Alaska is a place I’ve wanted to visit for almost all of my life. I was born in Anchorage, but moved when I was 2.5 years old. I am the only one in my family who doesn’t remember being there. I finally got my dream trip 2 years ago. I thought it was going to be a once in a lifetime trip, but now I really want to go back. 



pattyw said:


> That looks amazing! Always want to check Alaska out but living in Buffalo I can't seem to bring myself to go to a cold climate on vacation! I know summer can be warm, though.


 It ranged from cool to pleasant when we were there. I would love to see the Northern Lights, but don’t think I could stand the cold. 



tink1957 said:


> My hair is always straight and fine. I used to spend a fortune in perms when poodle hair was popular in the 80s ...glad that fad came and went


 My sister was the queen of poodle perms in the 80s. My hair was so long and thick that it wouldn’t hold any curl. Now it curls naturally. 

MonyK - Great picture. Which muppet is your daughter going to be?

Patty - enjoy your side trip to Universal. 

I’m giving up. I’m trying to post from my phone but the page keeps reloading. I’ll check back in later.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw I like your reasoning





Lynne G said:


> Completely good reasoning Patty.





schumigirl said:


> Oh that’s not devious........it’s just simpler.......





Charade67 said:


> Patty - enjoy your side trip to Universal.



Thanks!! You guys are always so supportive! It sounded crazy to go back so soon!
 But we'd have to pay for a hotel in Ft. Lauderdale anyway!




Charade67 said:


> Alaska is a place I’ve wanted to visit for almost all of my life. I was born in Anchorage, but moved when I was 2.5 years old. I am the only one in my family who doesn’t remember being there. I finally got my dream trip 2 years ago. I thought it was going to be a once in a lifetime trip, but now I really want to go back.



It is a beautiful place! Somehow snow here is ugly- but snow there looks beautiful! The Alaskan cruises look amazing!


----------



## Charade67

It is a beautiful place! Somehow snow here is ugly- but snow there looks beautiful! The Alaskan cruises look amazing![/QUOTE]

When we were planning our trip several people asked me if we were going to cruise. I have never been interested in cruising. We decided to fly into Fairbanks and spend a day there. Then we took the train to Denali and spend a day there. Then took the train into Anchorage and spent most of the rest of the vacation in that general area. We took a couple of day cruises for wildlife and glacier watching.


----------



## Charade67

Hmm..I messed up the quote somehow.


----------



## macraven

pattyw I was gonna give you a like for that post until I saw you wrote snow is beautiful 

I moved south to get away from snow forever 

Only would go back north for a medical emergency


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> pattyw I was gonna give you a like for that post until I saw you wrote snow is beautiful
> 
> I moved south to get away from snow forever
> 
> Only would go back north for a medical emergency



I know- I hate myself for putting snow and beautiful in the same sentence! 

I guess I should say Alaska looks beautiful! I also admire pictures of Switzerland, Norway, & Iceland. But, yes, I think it's advisable to wait until I live in warmth before I visit those places. If I could return to guaranteed sunshine and warm temps, I could appreciate the beauty there- even if there was - that white stuff I won't mention- there!


----------



## schumigirl

Switzerland is my favourite country in Europe.......summer and winter. Been many times. 

Been to ski resorts and didn’t go skiing, just enjoyed the Resort and the apres ski......also enjoyed a few Spa hotels there around the lakes......beautiful. 

I used to think Paris was my favourite European city, mainly because that’s where Tom proposed to me, but we went so many times and then the last time we were there it had changed a lot. Didn’t feel like it was the same city anymore. I doubt we’ll ever go back. 



Our rain seems to have stoppped. But, the forecast is grey and miserable all week........

Got a few things on this week to pass the time, morning with a friend on Wednesday, and then all day with one of my closest friends.....we’ve finally managed to co-ordinate........always love a get together with her. We could spend a week together and never stop talking........

Out a Wednesday night as usual.......then something on Friday I forget right now........need to check the calendar.........

Time for a cuppa.........


----------



## Mikkimús

Thank you all <3

We are finally getting some summer here in Iceland. That mean that today we had 12° C (about 54 F) so the kids at the kindergarten where I work all went outside in just shirts. Thats way better tho then the wind and rain, and occasional snow,  we have been having for the last couple of weeks.

Schumigirl you should definitely visit Iceland someday. I would recommend either in the middle of summer, late June, July or August to enjoy the 24/7 sun or middle of winter to get the total darkness and the northern lights.


----------



## pattyw

Mikkimús said:


> Thank you all <3
> 
> We are finally getting some summer here in Iceland. That mean that today we had 12° C (about 54 F) so the kids at the kindergarten where I work all went outside in just shirts. Thats way better tho then the wind and rain, and occasional snow,  we have been having for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Schumigirl you should definitely visit Iceland someday. I would recommend either in the middle of summer, late June, July or August to enjoy the 24/7 sun or middle of winter to get the total darkness and the northern lights.



Your summer sounds like ours in Buffalo! And yep- no jackets for us if it's over 50F!

 Nice to meet you @Mikkimús ! I'm fairly new to this thread!


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Monday Homies.

Monyk, I envy your being on vacation.  I don't have much in the way of summer plans for anything fun.  Congrats to your hubby on his raffle win.

Schumi, you have reminded me to replenish my sad little liquor cabinet which currently contains a bottle of Rye, a bottle of Triple Sec and a bunch of fancy bar tools and gear for making cocktails. 

Pattyw, I have been interested in getting a Keratin Treatment for my terminally frizzy, naturally curly hair.  Hope it really lasts 3 months as claimed

Lynn, good luck on the college hunt. 

Welcome back Mikkimus! You have a lovely little family.  Congratulations on your real life updates!

Keisha, I miss those AirTran upgrades too. 

Charade, you can take a well deserved break from the lessons and recitals. 

I will be having my surgery July 24th so seven long weeks away.  Recovery will be long but most people I have talked to are so happy they did.

Got up to 87 degrees F here in Wisconsin.  Not the least little smidge of humidity.  We are having take out broasted chicken and making potato wedges in the air fryer with sauteed summer squash.  I don't cook much because I can't stand up very long.  We simplify when we can and DH loves to cook.


----------



## macraven

_ agavegirl!_


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you get to enjoy a summer day and lush meal, Agavegirl.  Will be sending lots of well wishes and mummy dust next month, and hope your surgery is successful and gives you no back pain.  

Did not know what for dinner, so ended up with some chip beef, and steamed broccoli.  I added mine to some lettuce and cheese, kids made club roll sandwiches.  I think I got little one’s headache, so took some medicine and now I am sleepy.  Not much on the tv, so it will be an early night for me.

Hehe, forgot my sunglasses when I went to work.  Remembered little one left her sunglasses in the car, you know, the ones that I bought for me, that look better on her.  So, rocked them on the ride home.  Was not that sunny, but yeah, needed .

With that, iPad in hand, and readying for bed.  Will mostly listen to a movie, then drift off to sleep.  

Have a mostly memorable good night sleep this first Monday in June.   Er what?  It is June already.


----------



## Lynne G

Light on, night all.


----------



## pattyw

agavegirl1 said:


> Pattyw, I have been interested in getting a Keratin Treatment for my terminally frizzy, naturally curly hair. Hope it really lasts 3 months as claimed



I'll give you updates on how it's lasting!



agavegirl1 said:


> I will be having my surgery July 24th so seven long weeks away. Recovery will be long but most people I have talked to are so happy they did.



Sending a lot of prayers and good wishes your way!! We are here to keep you busy while you recuperate



Lynne G said:


> Er what? It is June already



I know- we're going to blink and it'll be Labor Day!  So-no blinking anyone!!

Happy Tuesday all!! Dreary morning here and cool! Wish I could climb back under the covers- but off to work now!


----------



## Lynne G

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Good Morning homies, the sun is shining, I could see the name of the plane way up high in that bright blue sky, it is so gloriously sunny out. Hello high weather system, about time you pushed that rainy low away for some sun today.  60 percent chance of rain later today, but hey, we're used to rolling the dice on pop up thunderstorms.  And not that warm either, won't see 80 anytime soon.  Boo.  June.  Yeah, the months we sashay into summer, with the summer solstice arriving in a few weeks.  And that means, summer work for the kids.  Oh yeah, bring it on.  

Good Morning Patty, up early and I hear ya, the week is already unfolding, but with at least with a bigger chance of rain, I'm still loving the need for sunglasses from sunrise.  

Tea is ready, so have a taco or two, or three.  Yep, terrific Tuesday to all.


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús said:


> Thank you all <3
> 
> We are finally getting some summer here in Iceland. That mean that today we had 12° C (about 54 F) so the kids at the kindergarten where I work all went outside in just shirts. Thats way better tho then the wind and rain, and occasional snow,  we have been having for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Schumigirl you should definitely visit Iceland someday. I would recommend either in the middle of summer, late June, July or August to enjoy the 24/7 sun or middle of winter to get the total darkness and the northern lights.



It is in the plans at some point to go to Iceland, especially for the Northern Lights...….but we do like the idea of seeing the midnight sun too.....may have to visit twice...…

You have a round the same temps as us right now...….doesn't feel like summer yet...…..


Agavegirl…...yep, you need to keep that cabinet fully stocked!!!! Ours is almost embarrassing and comments have been made about how we could operate a well stocked functioning bar in our home...….lol......hope you`re doing ok...…..



Had dental appointment this morning......all good and no visits for another 6 months...…….

Had brie, turkey and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch...…….salmon for dinner......always feel better when I know the food options are sorted for the day...…...


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m up and ready for work early today (don’t know how that happened) so I actually have some time to post.  I’me Having a little trouble though. The cat keeps trying to drink from my water glass. He has a perfectly good fountain. 

Nothing much to post about today. Summers are usually pretty boring around here. Guess I’ll go to work and see if there is anything to do there.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

I took hubby to French Lick Indiana for a overnight on Sunday. It was a gorgeous day for a drive. We stayed at the French Lick Resort. It is a beautiful historical Resort that was refurbished as was the West Baden Resort down the road a number of years ago.

Here are some pics from my phone.


----------



## pattyw

That hotel is amazing, Robo!  Looks like a palace!


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful hotel Robo, and such a nice getaway for you and DH.  Glad the weather is so nice, and sitting out on that porch looks wonderful right now.


----------



## Robo56

It was so nice sitting on the porch rocking in the chairs enjoying the lovely weather. He really enjoyed it.
He is doing great in Cardiac Rehab.

Agavegirl1 I’am praying all goes well with your surgery and you will be on the mend soon and planning a vacation after you are all recovered.

Mikkimus congratulations on your wedding and your little boy is the cutest little hobbit ever.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Nope- I'm on vacation
> 
> 
> Back on the road. Atalanta was a nightmare at 1030 last night. We knew there was a game but thought traffic would be long gone by time we go through. Figures it was multiple extra inning games. Plus delay in Kentucky when hwy 24 was shut down for bad wreck. We did get to see the dam area and there lots of resorts around there (detour)- so pretty.



Sounds like you are having a great time minus the issues with the travel down. Kentucky Lake does have some nice resorts. We used to have a sailboat at Lighthouse Landing many years ago.



pattyw said:


> LOL! I think I've been recycled a couple of times!



Yep, me too.....LOL


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Hi Robo.........hope things are getting better every day for you and your mister........



Thank You schumi


----------



## Robo56

I had to come up to office to the desktop. There is still a glitch with mobile devices on disboards. This has been going on now for a few weeks. I think it has to do with the adds that are loading at the bottom of the pages.


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> That hotel is amazing, Robo! Looks like a palace!



It is a beautiful hotel. They did a fantastic job of refurbishing it and the West Baden Springs down the road. This is a vary laid back beautiful place. We kept up with the restoration over the years and have stayed here a few times.




Lynne G said:


> Beautiful hotel Robo, and such a nice getaway for you and DH. Glad the weather is so nice, and sitting out on that porch looks wonderful right now.



It was so nice sitting on the front porch just rocking and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## macraven

_Now that I have caught with reading all the posts,can only say.....

Me too, as all of you posted what I would have said

I think you are mind readers
Lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Mac, good to see ya!  One time I post like a night owl, and nada response.  Hope all is well down your way.

And a wahoo, more future flight funds added because of price drop for August airfare, and nice amount of points back for price drop of October airfare.  Now, to only get the rental car rates down for both trips.


----------



## macraven

_I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._


----------



## macraven

_I'm using Delta for this trip.
The rates were great when I booked but that has been months back.
I almost booked the fall trip last year with them but waited.

Rates were super better then but I did not have my plans all laid out until December.

Had booked the UO hotel last year for this year but not the Disney hotel.

I did see a rate drop 23 hours after I booked with Delta.
Called them and they adjusted my rate as they give 24 hours for changes allowed for free.
Got even a better rate then.


I like having the free first luggage, assigned seats and priority boarding with Delta set up

Ive been watching SW rates and they are higher than my Delta set up_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._



I feel your pain- Joe is a snorer!  We have a sound machine in our room- helps a little to have the fan sound! He's used to getting poked and pushed around a lot at night! He's accused me of snoring, too! But I deny it! I do know that I have bad dreams and wake up screaming at times!


----------



## macraven

_You probably wake up screaming if he is snoring and think it is the chainsaw wolf gang at hhn coming at you....._


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I have a snorer also, pushes him over if I hear it.  I am used to waking up, then going back to sleep.  He's a better sleeper then me.


----------



## Lynne G

And woot for your Delta flights Mac.  Around here, it's SW or American (was US Air), and they always seem more expensive than SW.  I keep looking though, as American does have more direct flights then SW.  But, since I have been using SW for years now, had a nice amount to finally use points to book round trip.  Kids are almost there too, so cheap flights, as still have to pay some taxes.  

Disney hotel booked, and off site booked for Dark Side.  Oh well, I tried a year out, and could not get a price I was willing to pay for this year.  I booked for next year, got my credit card saying paid first night, but no confirmation from RP, even though I had did the reservation online.  I will have to give them a call.  Yeah, I am finally ready to see the Dark Side every October, even if I had to book off site this year.  Did get my August one confirmed with Porto, and billed for the first night for that one too.   Getting excited, 6 weeks from tonight, we'll be in Orlando.  That countdown is slowly commencing.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _You probably wake up screaming if he is snoring and think it is the chainsaw wolf gang at hhn coming at you....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._



It can get tough!!! But we love them really.......



Ended up round at a friends house for a while.......Mac, she’s the one with the vegan sister that her and I just don’t see eye to eye with each other........that’s the polite way of putting it..... and she was visiting today too.......anyway my friend mentioned we were going back again to Orlando and how many times we were going back........all I’ll say is jealousy is a terrible scourge I’ll never understand thankfully......even my friend admonished her.........I just ignore her and laugh........but  heyho......I’ll take my life over anyone’s anyday! 

Anyway, I went round as my friend has a new puppy........oh my goodness how cute is this little thing!!! She has a bichon frise already that’s only young, but now has this little golden lab.......beautiful!!! I have even volunteered to walk her  yes, she is that cute.......she came up and sat on me and just kinda snuggled in........I laughed out loud when my friend told me the puppy wouldn’t do that with her sister.........lol.......

We do have beautiful beaches and beautiful countryside here, so I’m sure I’m going to volunteer more than a few times to take this dog for walks........

We have sunshine........it’s not going to last though........back to dull tomorrow........


----------



## pattyw

So, I had a very productive lunch break today. More good news on our Ft. Lauderdale trip with a diversion to Orlando for a couple of days. We decided to fly in Friday evening.  SW doesn't have any nonstop evening flights that day, but I found a Tampa flight that did- didn't want to take a day off from work. We've flown into Tampa before and don't mind the longer commute to Orlando. So, we'll arrive in Tampa at 7:45pm and drive to Universal. 

I already made a reservation for Saturday night at HRH.  We're a member of Hard Rock rewards so I called to see if we could redeem our free night for Friday. It was available!! We will have to change rooms as the free night does not include club level. When we've redeemed in the past, they have allowed us to upgrade to club for a fee. But, because we're arriving so late, I don't want to pay the fee so I'm not going to ask. 
Plus, I can do necessary research!  We've never stayed in a regular room nor a suite. Friday we have a garden view room with our free night and Saturday we have a club king suite. So excited!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Awesome plan Patty.  And I don't think the drive from Tampa is that bad.  Particularly since you will arrive after most rush hour times.  Highway most of the time, and quick if not as much traffic.  Have drove back and forth to BGT several times, as no real good hotels around there, and well, only about an hour or so drive each way.  

Lunch was pizza and cake, oh yeah, kids, if you are hungry, make your own dinner.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ignore the kids head-too lazy to stand up- afternoon at pool. Only son and I are here as the others passed out/fell asleep as soon a son we got in from lunch. I did make them get up at 8 to get to Studios early. Met oldest for lunch before she hadn't to work tonight. Some shopping and rest of afternoon off to relax, boy is bugging me to go down slide now.


agavegirl1 said:


> Got up to 87 degrees F here in Wisconsin.


Down right hot for Wisconsin lol


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> I took hubby to French Lick Indiana for a overnight on Sunday. It was a gorgeous day for a drive. We stayed at the French Lick Resort. It is a beautiful historical Resort that was refurbished as was the West Baden Resort down the road a number of years ago.
> 
> Here are some pics from my phone.


 gorgeous resort



Robo56 said:


> I had to come up to office to the desktop. There is still a glitch with mobile devices on disboards. This has been going on now for a few weeks. I think it has to do with the adds that are loading at the bottom of the pages.


Yep keeps losing stuff


macraven said:


> _I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._


 I relate as well



schumigirl said:


> Anyway, I went round as my friend has a new puppy........oh my goodness how cute is this little thing!!! She has a bichon frise already that’s only young, but now has this little golden lab.......beautiful!!! I have even volunteered to walk her  yes, she is that cute.......she came up and sat on me and just kinda snuggled in........I laughed out loud when my friend told me the puppy wouldn’t do that with her sister.........lol.......


 dogs know

We get that about coming to Orlando so much this last year too- but who cares. We enjoy it

Happy Tuesday y'all


----------



## RAPstar

Got to see a sneak preview of Hereditary last night. It was terrifying and actually moving at some points as well. Highly recommended


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._


I resemble that remark.  One advantage to having a bad back is sleeping in the living room with my little "nest" of essentials around me.  A few more months of this luxury.


----------



## keishashadow

Only into the mid 60’s today, had to dig for a hoodie, brrr

.





macraven said:


> _Tink and Keisha..
> 
> Did you watch Fear the dead?
> 
> I thought it was a good episode tonight!_



No, it was grrrrreat!  So glad i was mistaken and there’s one more before break - woot!



Mikkimús said:


> Thank you all <3
> 
> We are finally getting some summer here in Iceland. That mean that today we had 12° C (about 54 F) so the kids at the kindergarten where I work all went outside in just shirts. Thats way better tho then the wind and rain, and occasional snow,  we have been having for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Schumigirl you should definitely visit Iceland someday. I would recommend either in the middle of summer, late June, July or August to enjoy the 24/7 sun or middle of winter to get the total darkness and the northern lights.



You do have an adorable lil hobbit, with perfect feet

From my market PIT, there is a bit of a price war among 2 carriers that connect into Reykjavik.  Helped one of DSs friends plan a trip to England last year.  Found her a September flight for $48 USD one way to meet her online boyfriend for first time (actually went well, she’s going back this fall too).  Coming back was closer to $200 but a steal.



Robo56 said:


> It was so nice sitting on the porch rocking in the chairs enjoying the lovely weather. He really enjoyed it.
> He is doing great in Cardiac Rehab.
> 
> Agavegirl1 I’am praying all goes well with your surgery and you will be on the mend soon and planning a vacation after you are all recovered.
> 
> Mikkimus congratulations on your wedding and your little boy is the cutest little hobbit ever.



You had me at gilded!  Beautiful and serene, perfect place to catch your breath and enjoy the moment.  

I will bite though, what’s with the name of that town lol?



macraven said:


> _I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand....._



Hmmph, i sleep with one, me.  Wake myself up several times a night, a very good thing as it indicates i’m still alive for better or worse lol


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> We do have beautiful beaches and beautiful countryside here, so I’m sure I’m going to volunteer more than a few times to take this dog for walks........



Sounds like you have a new friend! He or she will enjoy those walks for sure!



Lynne G said:


> And I don't think the drive from Tampa is that bad. Particularly since you will arrive after most rush hour times



Yep- I like when we've arrived there in the morning so we could have lunch on the beach before driving to Orlando!



Monykalyn said:


> boy is bugging me to go down slide now.



Ok- how was it??



Monykalyn said:


> We get that about coming to Orlando so much this last year too- but who cares. We enjoy it



Same here! Others don't understand our love for Orlando- but we are the go to people for vacation advice!



RAPstar said:


> Got to see a sneak preview of Hereditary last night. It was terrifying and actually moving at some points as well. Highly recommended



I don't think I'd make it past terrifying to moving!



agavegirl1 said:


> I resemble that remark.  One advantage to having a bad back is sleeping in the living room with my little "nest" of essentials around me.  A few more months of this luxury.



Pretty soon you'll feel so much better!



keishashadow said:


> Hmmph, i sleep with one, me. Wake myself up several times a night, a very good thing as it indicates i’m still alive for better or worse lol


----------



## Lynne G

news is boring, so time for bed for me.  Noisy eating DH, so up to bed in need.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I meant to come back earlier today, but I was actually very busy at work for a change. I had to deal with an insurance issue today. (Yay, my favorite thing.) I discovered that a client’s insurance had terminated at the end of last year, but we have been sending claims all year long. This should have been caught back in January when the first claim of the year was denied. The person who inputs the claim checks didn’t read the EOBs (explanation of benefits). He had been processing the claims as “applied to deductible” when they had actually been denied due to termination of the policy. I contacted the client who contacted her HR department and found out that the policy number had been changed. I don’t know how she missed getting the information. Thankfully I was able to reprocess all of the claims  (17 total)with the correct policy number.

I ended up staying a little later at work than usual. After work I took B to her music lessons and then we got Chinese food for supper.  After supper we decided to go walking. I really need to start gettting some kind of exercise. We only walked for  30 minutes.  I didn’t want to overdo it on the first day. 



Robo56 said:


> I took hubby to French Lick Indiana for a overnight on Sunday. It was a gorgeous day for a drive. We stayed at the French Lick Resort. It is a beautiful historical Resort that was refurbished as was the West Baden Resort down the road a number of years ago.


Beautiful! I love that big porch.



macraven said:


> I want to renew my wedding vows and have the clause of No Snoring in them.
> If any of youse has a snorer in the house, especially one you sleep with, you would understand.


Dh is a snorer, but so am I. We both have sleep apnea. 



pattyw said:


> I do know that I have bad dreams and wake up screaming at times!


This happens with dh from time to time. It was really bad when we first got married. He used to scare me when he woke up screaming. He never can remember what he was dreaming though. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I have a snorer also, pushes him over if I hear it. I am used to waking up, then going back to sleep. He's a better sleeper then me.


 If I wake up during the night it tasks me forever to get back to sleep. Dh can go back to sleep so quickly. I tease him that he is part cat. 



schumigirl said:


> Anyway, I went round as my friend has a new puppy........oh my goodness how cute is this little thing!!! She has a bichon frise already that’s only young, but now has this little golden lab.......beautiful!!! I have even volunteered to walk her  yes, she is that cute.......she came up and sat on me and just kinda snuggled in........I laughed out loud when my friend told me the puppy wouldn’t do that with her sister.........lol.......


Aww...you have a new friend. Just before dh and I got married we visited some friends of his mother. Their dog jumped right into my lap. They said that she never did that with strangers. I guess I was okay to marry since the dog liked me. 

Guess I should get some sleep now. See y’all in the morning.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I'm trying to stay up and watching the Braves game that started at 10...hope I make it.  



keishashadow said:


> Hmmph, i sleep with one, me.  Wake myself up several times a night, a very good thing as it indicates i’m still alive for better or worse lol


Me too Janet, DD takes earplugs when we travel together 

Hope everyone has a great  night's sleep  uninterrupted by snoring spouses


----------



## macraven

_So far, its good.

3  -  0_


----------



## tink1957

Wow, now it's 8-0...glad we recovered from last nights mess.


----------



## macraven

_13 - 0  
_


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, I definitely have a new friend........although I don’t want my own dog, and I’d never have a cat......it’s nice to be able to borrow a friends dog now and again......with none of the hard work!

MonyK.......enjoy that trip, sounds lovely.......yes, I believe dogs know too.........and yep, I ignore all negative comments.......can’t be bothered with that nonsense........

Charade, glad you got your issue with client sorted.......these things take time........and glad you got the dogs approval all those years ago!

Rapstar, that movie does look good!! Wish it would be in our movie choices on flights later this year......they usually hit the IFE quite quickly.......



Up early as DS leaves early today.......doesn’t look great outside..........no sunshine yet.......

But, got friend coming round this morning, that’ll pass a couple of hours.......

And it’s Wednesday.........


----------



## macraven

i need to to bed.
to tired to type and made sems 


good night


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Friend visited......sorted out the world and it`s problems...….nice morning. Although she had a crying grand daugther this morning.....dropped her off at nursery and made the mistake of telling her she was visiting me......bless her, she wanted to come too...…..gorgeous little girl!!!

Now to shop...….

Lunch first. Although did have a rather large slice, or two, of home made butter cake......oops!!! So nice though, my friend is a much better baker than I am.....

Have a great Wednesday...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's a hump day, Wednesday it is.  The middle of the week, and get over the hump of this day, and the rainy weekend will be here.  You heard that right, another weekend of rain.   Weather guy thought weather waits for weekends to rain. Well, it rained yesterday, and seems to be gray still today.  They are saying no rain today, but cloudy, damp, and cool.  71 is the high.  What?  No, coworker, the ice box office is not enjoyable, I would not rather be cold then hot.  Sigh.  Sweater on, over long sleeve blouse, and soon, my winter jacket will replace the sweater.  It's an AC on overdrive.  Come on, lizard heat, just consistent 80's would be nice for June.  

With that, just after noon for Schumi, hope you have a nice afternoon and a lush lunch, and glad to hear your friend's visit was enjoyable, and included homemade cake.  Sweet that you get to walk that dog.

Mac, hope you are sleeping and the cats are behaving.

Tink, hope you are having strong coffee.  Watched a little of our town's baseball too.  But was so tired, heard they won, but since not at home, I am not sure when they ended.

Have a wacky, wine filled Wednesday.  Wash that Tuesday's tacos down.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Thankfully I was able to reprocess all of the claims (17 total)with the correct policy number.



That's great, Charade that you figured this out!!



tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone has a great night's sleep uninterrupted by snoring spouses



Not a bad night at my house! Guess I was very tired and the rum helped!



schumigirl said:


> Although did have a rather large slice, or two, of home made butter cake......oops!!



Who's counting??



Lynne G said:


> Have a wacky, wine filled Wednesday



I like that!

Instead of a cat meme, here is my Smokey! We rescued him from the SPCA when he was about 2 years old. He had a lot of anxiety when we first brought him home.  I think it was from losing his home! He follows me everywhere!  So sweet- but he is an attention hog- as soon as I pay attention to the others, he's right there! 


So, Happy Wednesday all- from Smokey!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh that's too funny Patty.  My brother had a cat, Smokey, that was a black stripped tabby, that he also got from the SPCA.  Was a big love bug too.  And large, was 18 pounds.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Oh that's too funny Patty.  My brother had a cat, Smokey, that was a black stripped tabby, that he also got from the SPCA.  Was a big love bug too.  And large, was 18 pounds.



He's on his way to 18 lbs!!

I like the name now.  All of my other cats (past and present) I've had from kittens and I name them people names. I was going to change his name- but that was the name he was used to so we kept it!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, yeah, we tend to give people names to our pets too, but I am not sure if Smokey was the given name or not.  He also took Smokey's sister, which he named Victoria, though routinely both had been called Smoke man and Tori.  Both lived almost 20 years.  Tori was not a nice cat, but Smokey was. Your guy has such a cute face.  I hope he realizes it's his forever home.  I don't go to the SPCA much, as I want to take all of them home.  Maybe when both kids are away in college we will get another dog.  DH likes labs, though we do not regret having a boxer.  Just that the labs we had were more mellow, and mellow is what we probably need this time.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, yeah, we tend to give people names to our pets too, but I am not sure if Smokey was the given name or not.  He also took Smokey's sister, which he named Victoria, though routinely both had been called Smoke man and Tori.  Both lived almost 20 years.  Tori was not a nice cat, but Smokey was. Your guy has such a cute face.  I hope he realizes it's his forever home.  I don't go to the SPCA much, as I want to take all of them home.  Maybe when both kids are away in college we will get another dog.  DH likes labs, though we do not regret having a boxer.  Just that the labs we had were more mellow, and mellow is what we probably need this time.



Yep I stay away from the SPCA! This was a satellite site at the mall so we went in. I know- I could take them all! We don't usually have to adopt from the SPCA- I think there's a signal that emits from our house welcoming stray cats!! 

We've never had dogs, but I do love them.  I think I wouldn't be a good dog mom as I'm not a good disciplinarian and couldn't train them well!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I like cats too Patty, but DH is severely allergic to their danger.  So, no cats for us.  Luck that dog danger doesn't bother him.  And thankfully, though not, older one's allergies are only organic, pollen, not animals.

I am so cold right now.  Gloves will come with me tomorrow.  Still no sun to see either.  And yep, this is June.  10 degrees below average for days now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Wednesday already?
Long day yesterday. Slide was fun, nice to relax - actually felt cool with a breeze blowing when wet from pool. Finally had to drag the boy out to get dinner. Steak on the grill- lot s of leftovers, thinking steak and eggs for breakfast...
Made s'mores at campfire, hen middle wanted to go to MK for couple hours, DH and son went to arcade for a bit then back to cabin after watching water parade. Middle and I caught HEA fireworks from dock and boat on way to MK.  love getting to magic kingdom by water, especially as the lines for busses and monorail were extremely long leaving the park last night. Managed to get ther in time to do haunted mansion, pirates and people mover.  Could have jumped into space mountain line before closing but decided to head out instead. 

Lazy morning, then afternoon and evening at Magic KIngdom. And oldest is off for today and tomorrow! Speaking of cats. She has been sending me all these pics of kittens that need foster or permanent homes- she wants a kitty bad. Not ready to take on a new animal yet...


----------



## macraven

My answer to those that are not liking their weather


Take a long vacation and many of them to Orlando 

Just avoid their monsoon season


----------



## Mikkimús

keishashadow said:


> Only into the mid 60’s today, had to dig for a hoodie, brrr
> 
> You do have an adorable lil hobbit, with perfect feet
> 
> From my market PIT, there is a bit of a price war among 2 carriers that connect into Reykjavik.  Helped one of DSs friends plan a trip to England last year.  Found her a September flight for $48 USD one way to meet her online boyfriend for first time (actually went well, she’s going back this fall too).  Coming back was closer to $200 but a steal.



Thank you.
Those are great prices.

Happy Humpday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My answer to those that are not liking their weather
> 
> 
> Take a long vacation and many of them to Orlando
> 
> Just avoid their monsoon season



Ok...…if you insist...…..


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- So glad you are having a blast at Disney!! Enjoy DD on her days off!

DD's trying to wear you down about a kitten!! Yes- it's a big responsibility to add a pet family member! You need to be ready for them!

But they bring such joy to us! My cats make our house a home!!


----------



## Mikkimús

Mac, Orlando vacation sounds so nice but will have to wait for sometime.
But when I have finished my masters and work some then we can think about it


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Hump day everyone ! I love all the memes you guys put up! It's nice to be back on and try and catch up! It seems when things happen it is all at once and multiple things. I like finding solutions and moving on

Agavegirl1- Sorry to hear about postponing your trip! I have put surgery on hold for a bit it all can be overwhelming. I will be sending positive thoughts and as soon as you know it you can start planning that trip again. Meanwhile any Island vacation sounds nice too!

Mikkimus- Hello! I am new to this thread but congratulations on your wedding and many happy anniversaries. What a wonderful time in one's life. It must have been so great to have your son in the wedding.

Robo56- I am so glad to hear that the cardiac rehab is going good. What a relief and joy to have a loved one getting better. I have found at this later stage in life any trip is a great trip!

LynneG- I am just starting the college tours. It's hard to get in the head she has to apply in the fall! I am a little late to the game. My DD is set on University of Central Florida even  though we are taking our  first tour in a couple of weeks. Any advice on this journey is appreciated! I am going to try and get her to look at a couple of others.

pattyw- I love your cat pic! Any rescue is a great one! I understand about the homing beacon. Actually I think there is a kitty hot line about our house in the neighborhood.

pattyw and macraven- Boy do I understand the snoring situation so much better!  I have been going crazy switching things around with accommodations because of  DD's BF snoring last night I heard DH snoring on the recliner. What's funny is DH says I snore, really? Anyway he let me listen to an audio recording one day and said he recorded me snoring. I wasn't in the video. Hmm! It actually sounded like the snore machine recording from Ferris Bueller's Day off It am going to have to invest in fan and noise machine companies

pattyw and Lynneg- I have cat names from every source possible. However, my favorite names are people names. We have changed almost all of our rescues names except for one. I really thought it fit her so we kept it (Cora). Most of the rescue organizations we adopt from come up with some strange names.

Monykalyn- Glad to hear about your vacation. Hope it continues  to be a good one. I will have to check out your pictures of your pet chicken sounds awesome!

schumigirl- It's great you are able to travel so much to a place that you love. My philosophy is "life is too short, so enjoy it while you can". Jealousy can be an ugly emotion and it's to bad that people waste their time on it. Enjoy those walks with your friend's dog.

Charade67- I understand they can be distracting with your cups when you are doing things. I have a cat who likes to drink coffee out of our mugs! He also pulls the tray out of the Kuerig machine to lick the remnants of coffee drops... I only have one that likes water from faucets or fountains. He is a pain when we pour water from the jug to the dish he gets in our way. He like to drink from the stream.

Sorry if I missed anyone I always seem to be in a hurry and busier when school is in. I actually have a less hectic schedule when school is out.  In a week we are done then it's on  to packing


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Bobbie, good to see ya post here.  No advice, just that costs are some what of a shock.  Told my DH that the cost of room and board was as much as putting her on a cruise for 6 months.  We are also asking her to look at 2 more schools.  Pitt said they open admissions mid August.  I'm like, oh my, but we are pushing her to submit her application to at least 3.  I am still having a hard time seeing this fall starts her senior year.  She's my youngest, so that empty nest is slowly being built, though building may be on hold, as our older one is on the 5 or 6 year plan.  He's finishing up his 2nd in 2 and 1/2 years. Sigh.  One excited for school and one that is doing it because he has to.  Wild child and homebody.  Siblings.  And yes, some of the teachers in the high school are amused that little one is related to older one.

With that lunch is over, coffee was purchased, mostly to warm my hands.  

Have a great Wednesday afternoon --- hey Keisha, camel --- Wednesday,  yes wine Wednesday too.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> My DD is set on University of Central Florida even though we are taking our first tour in a couple of weeks



Hope she finds her home for the next four years! UCF is in a great city to visit, Bobbie!



bobbie68 said:


> I think there is a kitty hot line about our house in the neighborhood



LOL!!



bobbie68 said:


> In a week we are done then it's on to packing



YAY for packing!! It makes it real then!!


----------



## Charade67

Trying to get in a quick post while at lunch. Our phones are down today. I can’t make or receive calls.

Today’s excitement - we got a wasp in the office. I’m a bit phobic about stinging insects.  I managed to find some bug spray. Not for wasps, but it did the trick. One of our clients killed he wasp for me. My hero.


----------



## Charade67

Trying to get in a quick post while at lunch. Our phones are down today. I can’t make or receive calls.

Today’s excitement - we got a wasp in the office. I’m a bit phobic about stinging insects.  I managed to find some bug spray. Not for wasps, but it did the trick. One of our clients killed the wasp for me. My hero.

Stupid phone reloaded and I lost my quotes. I’ll be back later with responses.


----------



## pattyw

I’m with you Charade! I’m an animal lover but draw the line at bugs! My son Troy will catch a fly or ant in the house , and put them in a paper cup to release outside. Even he draws the line on spiders and stinging bugs! Yuk!

I’m having a terrible time posting here on my computer. Keeps freezing up! Tried my phone and it’s better!


----------



## macraven

_Charade I have had that issue of the page reloading and losing everything that I had posted

Once today got that notice and it to me six times to redo the one post 

I know your pain in losing what you wrote and having to try again_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I keep a can of bee and wasp spray next to the front door and one in my laundry room.  I hate most flying insects, and am allergic to bee stings, so no to a wasp, for sure.  Had one in my hair doing laundry one time, I screamed, but killed it.  Thankfully did not sting me.  Yep, I get that reloading mostly on my ipad.   Not fun.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> schumigirl- It's great you are able to travel so much to a place that you love. My philosophy is "life is too short, so enjoy it while you can". Jealousy can be an ugly emotion and it's to bad that people waste their time on it. Enjoy those walks with your friend's dog.



Thanks Bobbie.......it is lovely to be able to make such a big journey so often......and I agree about life being too short, I believe “you’re a long time dead” and life is for living........

I’ve never understood jealousy or one upmanship, but heyho.......you’re right it is so ugly. If you’re happy with your life it should have no place there........anyway, yes, I’m going to enjoy that puppy as much as I can! 

Went out tonight a walk with her and the pups........I’m whooped now!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Trying to get in a quick post while at lunch. Our phones are down today. I can’t make or receive calls.
> 
> Today’s excitement - we got a wasp in the office. I’m a bit phobic about stinging insects.  I managed to find some bug spray. Not for wasps, but it did the trick. One of our clients killed the wasp for me. My hero.
> 
> Stupid phone reloaded and I lost my quotes. I’ll be back later with responses.



No insects or bugs or animals of any kind allowed in my home........it’s for human kind only.......hate wasps too!!! At least bees have a function.........if you haven’t been invited in or live here, you get squished or sprayed........



macraven said:


> _Charade I have had that issue of the page reloading and losing everything that I had posted
> 
> Once today got that notice and it to me six times to redo the one post
> 
> I know your pain in losing what you wrote and having to try again_



It’s been hard work posting pictures the last few days as well as the reloading ........takes so much time.......



So, my Wednesday night buddy cancelled so I called my other friend with the pups.......new one is fine to now to be out among other dogs, so we walked along the beach tonight.......and bless the lab......she doesn’t like water!!! The little bichon was in before we could stop her.......but Poppy the lab wasn’t having any of it........boy did we walk far!!!

Warmed up a little tonight........


----------



## macraven

_This has been a long day for me.
Busy since the time I got up today.
(notice I did not say morning but just "today")
Not bad weather as it has not dropped to 88.

Tomorrow will start a multi day in a row in the 90's
Have a hair appointment tomorrow and that is the only time I will be out of the house until later in the evening.


Give me an ac house, car and stores, and i'm good with our weather....lol


I totally agree with all the other homies that have commented on the website issues.
I constantly on either the cell or computer, get the webpage reloading, or error note.
I have been losing everything I wrote out and I do make some long posts.

I will be glad when that problem stops.
_


----------



## Charade67

I was going to come back and post after I got off work, but when I got home I sat down in my recliner and then next thing I knew it was almost 6:00. We had to grab a quick supper because dh is involved in a community theater production and had to be at rehearsal at 7:00.

I got a interesting Facebook instant message this afternoon. It was from one of dh’s cousins who he has not seen for over 40 years. I’m not sure how she found me and not him.



pattyw said:


> Instead of a cat meme, here is my Smokey! We rescued him from the SPCA when he was about 2 years old. He had a lot of anxiety when we first brought him home. I think it was from losing his home! He follows me everywhere! So sweet- but he is an attention hog- as soon as I pay attention to the others, he's right there!


 He’s  so pretty. I would love to have an attention hog. Caspian will only allow us to give him attention on his terms. 



pattyw said:


> I like the name now. All of my other cats (past and present) I've had from kittens and I name them people names. I was going to change his name- but that was the name he was used to so we kept it!


 Curent cat has a people name, but my first cat was called Sundown. He was abandoned by his family, so several of the people in my townhouse row started feeding him. Someone started calling him Sundown because that was when we started seeing him each day. He eventually adopted my family. He was a tuxedo kitty.



Monykalyn said:


> Lazy morning, then afternoon and evening at Magic KIngdom. And oldest is off for today and tomorrow! Speaking of cats. She has been sending me all these pics of kittens that need foster or permanent homes- she wants a kitty bad. Not ready to take on a new animal yet...


 Sounds like a good, relaxing vacation. I follow our 2 local humane societies on Facebook. Probably a dangerous thing since they are constantly posting pictures of adorable animals. 



bobbie68 said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone I always seem to be in a hurry and busier when school is in. I actually have a less hectic schedule when school is out. In a week we are done then it's on to packing


 Hope you have a great trip.



Lynne G said:


> We are also asking her to look at 2 more schools. Pitt said they open admissions mid August. I'm like, oh my, but we are pushing her to submit her application to at least 3.


 B has one school in mind but dh wants her to expand her options. The school she wants to attend is local, so we are missing out on the college visits. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, I keep a can of bee and wasp spray next to the front door and one in my laundry room.


 I think I should get some for the office. I need the kind that i can spray from a distance. 

Tonight B got an email from our Girl Scout council. SInce she registered early for next year (she’s not very active in scouts anymore, but I still keep her registration current) she is eligible for discount admission to a “local” (2 hour drive for us) indoor waterpark. She really wants to go, but me not so much. I usually have dh go with er to waterparks, but I don’t think he wants to spend an evening with a bunch of Girl Scouts.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Tomorrow will start a multi day in a row in the 90's
> Have a hair appointment tomorrow and that is the only time I will be out of the house until later in the evening.
> 
> 
> Give me an ac house, car and stores, and i'm good with our weather....lol



Sounds heavenly! Cold front is here(going away tomorrow! yay!) 
My heat is on now Mac!




Charade67 said:


> He’s so pretty. I would love to have an attention hog. Caspian will only allow us to give him attention on his terms



Thanks! My girl, Riley is like Caspian! 



Charade67 said:


> He eventually adopted my family. He was a tuxedo kitty.



Sundown was very smart to pick a great home!



Charade67 said:


> The school she wants to attend is local, so we are missing out on the college visits.



Both of my boys went to our local university so no college visits for me either!  But we did save a lot because they lived at home and commuted to school. 



Charade67 said:


> I usually have dh go with er to waterparks, but I don’t think he wants to spend an evening with a bunch of Girl Scouts.



 I guess it's your turn this time! Find a comfortable chair and get a cool drink!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, we could save a boatload of money if little one went to local University, but she said having none of that.  Older one is fine with commuting, but not little one.  Guess we saved at least 2 years of room and board, though cost of having him at home, we are still paying for. 

Cup of tea, and relaxing.  Made pasta for dinner, as all felt like that.  Easy for me.  One pot and one dish.  Not much left for DH, so I hope he is not hungry.  It is a very late night for him, so I never know.  If he is really tired, he will go right to bed, and I will be sound asleep, though I wake when I hear him come in, but will fall back asleep if he does not come into the bedroom quickly.  

Just decided to make another three day weekend.  I will save a full work week until next week.  Hey, summer is coming, even if we have not seen summer temps in many a day now.  Hello cold low weather system.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Oh, we could save a boatload of money if little one went to local University,


We will save a ton of money. She wants to attend the university where dh teaches. This means free tuition. Dh thinks she should live on campus. I’m fine with her commuting from home, but that means she would need a car.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- It's good that your DD knows what she wants and she'll find a school that will make her happy! and successful! 
Hoping to say goodbye to our cold front tomorrow! Yay for shorter work week!

Charade- that is wonderful about FREE tuition! But yes- a car purchase is major. My boys had cars in college and they drove around their friends who dormed and didn't have cars. So I guess what we save in one place, we spend somewhere else!


----------



## macraven

_I totally understand the bite in the wallet of having a kid in college and they live away from home.  $$$

I had 4 sons go away for school.

We covered every penny of it and provided the transportation for them 
(That means I drove to pick them up during school and long christmas breaks and drove them back to school.)

Since they never took out any student loans, they graduated debt free, which not many young people can say.

I felt like I won the lottery once they graduated.

_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by this morning........

Off to meet my bestest friend for the day, we chat and have lunch and chat some more........we meet somewhere in the middle for both of us as we live further away than we used to when we first met........but always have the best day.

Thursday Mac..............

And we still have a little grey weather..........hoping the sun comes out as I have a dress on..........I can try and look summery!! 

Have a great Thursday all.........


----------



## Lynne G

Have an enjoyable day Schumi, with your friend.  And yes, no sun to see for us either.  Cool and gray as well.  Long sleeve blouse today, so no summer look for me, but I am sure your dress is lovely, and summer inspired.


And yes it is, .  That's right, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.   

oh and


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies!
_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday all!! Sun and 72 today-looking even better the next few days!

Short work day today- have to pick up my mom and do some errands with her.  Then, we're going out to dinner with her and my cousin.   Lasagna night at our local Italian restaurant. Homemade- and a huge plate for ... $6.99!!!
Eating light this morning and afternoon!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Thursday! 
Sounds like a fun time with your friend Schumi!
Morning Mac 
Nicer weather soon I hope Lynne.
Lasagne sounds good Patty! Can't beat the price either.

Animal kingdom today. Storm blew through yesterday afternoon, then pretty pleasant evening. Stuffed after dinner at Liberty Tree. Had a wine spritzer with dinner- bit weird to get alcohol in MK.  Son thinks he's brave now after riding RnR - hands up on Big thunder and mine train...extra magic hours last night- we lasted an hour. Usually we close it down as the waits really does drop the last hour. 

Need coffee...


----------



## macraven

_Here you go
I’ll share

_


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a fun day MonyK.  

I have tea, if that's all you can find.  At least Mac's sharing her coffee with ya.  

Morning Mac and Patty and MonyK.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans homies 







MonyK have a great time at AK.

Pattyw enjoy your yummy lasagna dinner.

Lynne enjoy your tea

Schumi always nice to catch up with special friends. Have a great afternoon.

Mac coffee is on. Come on over kneester.

Hey! Keisha

Where’s charade this morning

Chuckers we need a buddy update


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before I have to leave for work. 

Macraven - Completing college student loan free is awesome. I have dh’s Social security number memorized because I had to write it on his loan repayment checks for several years. 

Schumi and Lynne - I hope you get better weather soon. It’s nice here for now, but I think we have more rain coming. 

Patty - The lasagna sounds yummy. I think we are going to have something Italian tonight. 

MonyK - I still won’t ride RnR. The others I’m okay with. Have a great day. 

Gotta run.


----------



## Charade67

Hi Robo. We were posting at the same time.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I totally understand the bite in the wallet of having a kid in college and they live away from home.  $$$
> 
> I had 4 sons go away for school.
> 
> We covered every penny of it and provided the transportation for them
> (That means I drove to pick them up during school and long christmas breaks and drove them back to school.)
> 
> Since they never took out any student loans, they graduated debt free, which not many young people can say.
> 
> I felt like I won the lottery once they graduated.
> _



 That's great Mac!! The boys are very lucky!! Mine have been debt free- until Kyle's upcoming med school! We'll work on that the best we can!



schumigirl said:


> Off to meet my bestest friend for the day, we chat and have lunch and chat some more........we meet somewhere in the middle for both of us as we live further away than we used to when we first met........but always have the best day.



Hope your lunch was great! even better with a good friend!



Monykalyn said:


> Animal kingdom today. Storm blew through yesterday afternoon, then pretty pleasant evening. Stuffed after dinner at Liberty Tree. Had a wine spritzer with dinner- bit weird to get alcohol in MK. Son thinks he's brave now after riding RnR - hands up on Big thunder and mine train...extra magic hours last night- we lasted an hour. Usually we close it down as the waits really does drop the last hour.



You're fitting in a lot Monyk! I love it!



Lynne G said:


> I have tea,



I think I have to drink more green tea!  Only one cup of coffee a day now for me.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans homies



Hi Robo!



Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before I have to leave for work.



Have a great day, Charade!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Carole, a day out with a friend is always fun.  Have a great time catching up.

Monyk, R & RC is my favorite ride at Disney with Everest and FOP tied for a close second.  Enjoy your day and say hello to the Yeti for me.

Robo, Love the 100 and sexy
Hope you and DH are recovering nicely.

Patty, you have inspired me to make lasagna tonight with the leftover sauce I have from last week (frozen)

Lynne,  hope it heats up for you soon...here's some sunshine from GA 
It might be dry enough to cut the grass today finally.

Charade, don't work too hard ...hope our Braves win tonight!

Now I have to go chase Sasha around the yard to get her back in the fence...she dug another hole under the fence and the railroad ties   time to pour concrete around the whole thing.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Tink, we had Miss shovel paws, Lizzie, one of our Labs, that used to like to visit the neighbors after digging under our stockade fence.  Hence, we put large stones under our fence, as well as cinder-blocks.  To this day, they are still buried under our new fence, even though she is long gone.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and not to be outdone by Mr. shovel paws, Lizzie's brother, he dug a hole so deep, it went below our concrete porch.  We had so many holes in our backyard, when they both died, we had to get over a truckload of new dirt to level our backyard.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Patty.  Yep, little one is contemplating going to medical school after college.  So, we half joking said to join the Air Force, so she'd get her medical license from Walter Reed. 

Little one is done next Thursday, so I think she is in end of school year mode already.  Her friend finally got her driving license, so older one's taxi is not needed as much.  We refused to get her a car to drive to school.  Heck, school is less than a mile up the road, .92 miles.  Heck, I did not have my own car until my 3rd year of college, and not a new car until I was married.  Sigh, just reviewed our insurance, two kids under 25 driving, one a boy, sign, the money train is still steaming ahead.


----------



## pattyw

Tink- enjoy your lasagna!!

Tink & Lynne- I'm always telling my cats- We can't have nice things because of you!   They are cute and loving, though!

Lynne- I feel your pain on car insurance! 2 boys here! At least Kyle will turn 25 this year!! And go for it DD on med school!! It's a long haul, but worth it to have a career you love!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, love the memes.  And hope you and DH are resting comfortably and healing fast.  Sending lots of mummy dust and hope to say hello to you in October.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.......

Hope everyone’s good.........

Vicki......love the sound of your Sasha......she sounds like a whole bunch of fun!!!  Hope it doesn’t cause you too much work though making the garden escape free.........



Had a lovely day with best friend........been too long since we seen each other with one thing and another.........she heads off next week to her villa in Spain for the summer.......so will try a get together when she gets back just before we set off in September.........

We spoke today about paying off our kids University fees too.......we also got Kyle a car as soon as he was at college.......which is where you spend two years before University, it was a 30 minute drive away........also here you don’t get your licence till you are 17. 

Although he was accepted at the 5 Universities he applied to, he chose a University within driving time although it was a long daily drive, it suited him better and we were so glad he stayed at home.....and he got an excellent degree there! Choices are difficult though........

Quiet night tonight........sun is shining and it’s gorgeous.........

5 weeks till we go on our next adventure...........


----------



## kohlby

I need to get back to checking up on y'all here!  Disboards website is usually a bit wonky for me so got annoyed with it working less and less and therefore checked in less.  It doesn't seem to matter what device I do it on though.  

All is well here.  Just doing random Disney and Universal days here and there.  Going to see Rent tonight at Dr. Phillips Center.  Booked my first Disney cruise for September.  Just a four day Bahamas but we realized it was now or never if we were going to take the kids on one.

Eldest now has his driver's permit.  So has started learning to drive.  I'm not brave enough to go with him yet - I make my husband go.  Here in FL, they can get it when they turn 15 but need their permit for a full year before they get their license.  He won't have a car for quite a while but I don't want to send him off to college without his license in hand just in case he ever needs to take over driving for a friend.  

As for cars, I had my first car at 22.  I bought it myself.  I knew I'd have to buy my own car which is why I didn't have one before that.  I lived at college so that helped.  If I had lived at home, then my parents would have bought me a cheap one though since I would have had no way to get there otherwise.  There was no public transportation where I used to live - not even taxis.


----------



## tink1957

Hi kohlby  Nice to hear from you, teens and driving is a scary thing 

Lasagna is in the oven, it smells so good.  Trey brought garlic bread and a nice red moscato which I'm enjoying as I post.  

It was hard not to buy our ROF tickets today but we have 3 months and my AP is up for renewal this month so it will have to wait.  I was glad to see the 3 months free extension is still available so I can get an extra year of HHN.

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Lynne G

I think they said the extra 3 months was good to the end of the year Tink.  Mine is up in August, so hoping that is true too, as I then can get 2 Octobers in before renewing next year.  Nice sounding dinner and wine choice.

We had seasoned beef, taters and corn.  Just chilling now.

August countdown is commencing.  Hey Kolby, if you are around the last two weeks of August, my little one would appreciate a coaster riding pal.  Weenie me will not go on some of them.  Mummy is my limit.  Her, thrill lover.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> 5 weeks till we go on our next adventure



You're good at planning vacations- as soon as you finish a TR, you start another trip!



kohlby said:


> All is well here. Just doing random Disney and Universal days here and there. Going to see Rent tonight at Dr. Phillips Center. Booked my first Disney cruise for September. Just a four day Bahamas but we realized it was now or never if we were going to take the kids on one.
> 
> Eldest now has his driver's permit. So has started learning to drive. I'm not brave enough to go with him yet - I make my husband go



Hi, Kohlby! I've never done a Disney cruise - or any cruise yet. I guess the idea of being on a boat out to see scares me! But I'd like to try one at some point- maybe a short one to start!

Yep- kids driving is tough! and expensive!!



tink1957 said:


> Lasagna is in the oven, it smells so good. Trey brought garlic bread and a nice red moscato which I'm enjoying as I post.



Sounds good!! Our lasagna dinner was yummy!!



Lynne G said:


> August countdown is commencing.



It will come fast!  Summer always goes by so quick!

Off to Home Depot now- need some more supplies for gardening this weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

What happens when you read lasagne three times in a thread?  Beetlejuice materializes? Bloody Mary appears in the mirror? No, you just get quite the hankering for it. May make the rotation next week since i bought a bunch of ground beef today.  May even have some of my sauce in the freezer



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Sounds like a fun time with your friend Schumi!
> Morning Mac
> Nicer weather soon I hope Lynne.
> Lasagne sounds good Patty! Can't beat the price either.
> 
> Animal kingdom today. Storm blew through yesterday afternoon, then pretty pleasant evening. Stuffed after dinner at Liberty Tree. Had a wine spritzer with dinner- bit weird to get alcohol in MK.  Son thinks he's brave now after riding RnR - hands up on Big thunder and mine train...extra magic hours last night- we lasted an hour. Usually we close it down as the waits really does drop the last hour.
> 
> Need coffee...



Last trip we had lunch @ The Plaza, thought I was being pranked when asked if i’d Like to see the drink menu.  First day they offered, hadn’t heard of the new policy.  All i wanted was a (couple) of fresh-brewed iced tea.  Not much of a day-drinker on vacation unless i’m On a beach at an all-inclusive



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans homies
> 
> View attachment 327777
> 
> View attachment 327775
> 
> View attachment 327776
> 
> MonyK have a great time at AK.
> 
> Pattyw enjoy your yummy lasagna dinner.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your tea
> 
> Schumi always nice to catch up with special friends. Have a great afternoon.
> 
> Mac coffee is on. Come on over kneester.
> 
> Hey! Keisha
> 
> Where’s charade this morning
> 
> Chuckers we need a buddy update



Would you believe I spent most of the morning making various types of slime? Must admit it was fun, if not messy.  Have glitter everywhere! 

Rest of day normal transportation duties interspersed with fighting with website trying to upload all the new HHN info to the thread.  Hours spent there, not even half done.  Tomorrow is another day. 



tink1957 said:


> Hi kohlby  Nice to hear from you, teens and driving is a scary thing
> 
> Lasagna is in the oven, it smells so good.  Trey brought garlic bread and a nice red moscato which I'm enjoying as I post.
> 
> It was hard not to buy our ROF tickets today but we have 3 months and my AP is up for renewal this month so it will have to wait.  I was glad to see the 3 months free extension is still available so I can get an extra year of HHN.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night



Not a big wine drinker. Tried moscato for the first time on recent cruise, very enjoyable!  Yes, sweeter the better, if they only could make a koolaid brand i’d Be set 


pattyw said:


> You're good at planning vacations- as soon as you finish a TR, you start another trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Kohlby! I've never done a Disney cruise - or any cruise yet. I guess the idea of being on a boat out to see scares me! But I'd like to try one at some point- maybe a short one to start!
> 
> Yep- kids driving is tough! and expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good!! Our lasagna dinner was yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> It will come fast!  Summer always goes by so quick!
> 
> Off to Home Depot now- need some more supplies for gardening this weekend!



I resisting cruising until 20 years or so ago.  Mr who served in the navy on a carrier back in the day, finally convinced me to try a 3 day DCL on the Wonder.  I’ve never looked back, love it.


----------



## RAPstar

Thinking about going to see Hereditary again after work tomorrow. But I'm also seeing the Mister Rogers documentary Saturday morning so I don't wanna overdo it lol


----------



## macraven

_It is almost midnight and I am finally here.....

Had a busy day and sat a long time at the hair salon.
Yes, had the works done.

So now I am playing ketchup here.







Kohlby....you're back!!!

woohoo.....

you've been missed here.

for those that don't know her, she was very active with us before.




Since I want to be in bed before midnight, I'm just passing by for a moment and finish up reading emails before i go to bed.

I will leave the light on so no one will stumble over the dogs or cats when they come home tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you left the light on mac.........DS has another early start today.......he usually starts at 9 but some days they go in at 8 to the office..........today is an early start! I need a lay in...........

Janet, if ever I decide to go on a cruise I know you’ll be the reason behind it.......Tom will thank you forever........ it’s just trying to fit it in!! 



One of our wine groups are having a big event later this month.....sounds fabulous.......but, of course it’s on the days we are booked to go to Scotland........it would be..........this is our favourite group so I’m sorry to miss it.....but we’ll be in a very nice hotel visiting family. 

Grocery shopping this morning.......always a dull thing to do........no sunshine so far this morning......and will get our RoF with EP tickets sorted out too..........really expected a massive price jump this year! 

Now to decide what’s for breakfast............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. I didn’t really want to be up yet, but dh and I have a meeting with an attorney this morning. Hmmm....that sounds kinda bad doesn’t it? We are just meeting her to update our wills. We haven’t updated them since...well..ever.

Yesterday I had a nice trip down memory lane. A friend posted to Facebook that it was her son’s  last day of his Junior year and it seems like just yesterday she and I were planning the preschool graduation.  I found a copy of the program we made for the preschool graduation and sent it to her. Then I found the video we had made of the class and sat down and watched it. It’s hard to believe they were once so tiny.

Next I decided to make sure I knew where all of B’s dance recital videos were.  All are in boxes except the 2 DVDs from her first year.  I tried to find boxes for them, but could only find them in packs of 25 or more. Finally I went to the dollar store and bought 2 DVDs, threw away the discs and the paper cover insert, made my own covers, and put the recital DVDs in the boxes. Of course I had to watch the recital DVDs too. I fast forwarded to the parts that had my tiny dancer.

DH and I have different views when it comes to kids having cars. He didn’t have a car in high school or college (didn’t get his license until he was 21) so he thinks B does’t need one either. I got a car when I was 16. (1976 AMC Pacer) I needed mine though. My other never learned to drive, so us kids had to be chauffeur when my dad was at work and even more so after my parents divorced. He may change his mind if she keeps asking to borrow his car.  But....she has to get a license first. In Virginia you must be 15 years and 6 months in order to get a learners permit and to get the actual license you must be 16 years and 3 months and have had a learnerr’s permit for at least 9 months. 

I’m out of time. Will check in later.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  A more like summer day, 82, and sun.  Wahoo!

Another wahoo, yes DH not at work today.  Lazy breakfast with older one at a nice diner.  Yum.

So later, time to enjoy and smell is lush.


----------



## kohlby

I did read the extra three months were through the end of the year.  My kids passes expire at the end of November so I was disappointed we just missed it then. Right now, our tentative Beijing date is July 15, 2019 so it doesn't matter for the next year unless I spend a couple extra months in FL.  Which, I may decide to do in Winter so it could help out.  Hubby has a meeting announcing "exciting things" on Tuesday with all of Universal creative Beijing so we will see if that changes our leave date.

Lynne - I'll have to see if my thrill rider is willing.  My thrill rider is a wimp with being too hot too long. I can get her to handle it now, but she's often over it by Augut.  I can no longer handle Hulk or RRR myself physically.  (I could still handle dueling dragons though).  I miss the days of being able to handle all the coasters.  Me showing up solo has a better possibility but that won't help her much.

Keisha - Ah, slime.  Welcome to my world.  Two of my kids are really into making slime.  So far, I've outlawed loose glitter though.  I pay the extra and buy them the glitter glue for my sanity.

Schumi - Yay Friday!  I don't do early myself if I can help it.

Charade - I'm impressed you had so many of the dance DVD 's. 

Looking forward to HHN as well.  Not sure which days I'll do.  I only went twice last year and would like to go more this year.  I have night driving vision issues so it depends when I can find someone to go with me who will drive me. It worked well to have express just for one day and do whatever on the other day.  The scare zones were my favorite due to the extra interaction but I'm glad I did every house


----------



## macraven

Friday rules....

Well, everyday is Friday to me


----------



## pattyw

Happy Friday all!! 

Not working today- but think I'd be better off behind my desk as I'm tackling yard work today! Sometimes I don't like having a large yard! 

Received good news about Kyle's fiancee and her job search in Ft. Lauderdale. She got a job offer from Plantation General Hospital for a labor/delivery nurse!! So, they have a place to live and she has a job! Next, the big move!!


----------



## schumigirl

hey kohlby…….missed your post...…..




macraven said:


> Friday rules....
> 
> Well, everyday is Friday to me



lol...….me too!!!!!!

I got into trouble for telling a friend this afternoon to cheer up it was Friday...…..She reminded me it was ok for me as I didn't work and she was working this weekend...…...oops!!!! lol......she did laugh though...….

She`s a lawyer, and its unusual for her to work weekends...….but she`s in this weekend!!! Won`t be expecting her for a drink tonight...….



No sunshine today...…….little on the cold side....but watching free practice from Canada and the GP weekend there...….I like this race a lot!!

Rum cocktails tonight for us I believe...…...


----------



## agavegirl1

TGIF!  Just sitting here with my coffee and browsing through the recent posts and wishing I had a summer vacation plan.  No such luck but I will just continue my mini vacations every weekend.  Schumi (was it Schumi?) I stole your "bored minion meme"  I need that one.  

Don't have a lot to contribute today.  Just thought I'd wander on in and catch up.  A lot of you have exciting news re: kids and travel plans and I am not forgetting lasagne (because it is a favorite).  I am doing laundry while sipping coffee .  Not much to report from my end...I don't even have any pets to talk about.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Agavegirl, mini vacations are awesome.  I hope you back is not giving you pain, and counting down the day you will have surgery that will  make you well.

Kohlby, exciting year as you count down to China.  If even solo, I could use some company when little one is riding, if your kid does not want to come.  We have entry to VB, so if hot, maybe meet up with kid there.  Either way, would nice to say hi to you in person.

Hehe, Friday every day, Mac.  

I am with Patty, not working today.  Spent the morning with older one, then got laundry out.  Now chilling and hoping little one properly set up a new printer.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- I need to chill!  Just call me a northern heat wimp!! It's 76 and sunny. I've been out weeding and cleaning up the yard.  I'm so hot- after about an hour and a half!! I'm inside with the a/c cooling off!


----------



## Lynne G

I am lucky, I let DH do the outside work, Patty.  I just told him where to put a new bush in our garden.  If he does today, more rain for the weekend.  Boo.

Yep, first day we have the AC on, was warmer than most of this week.  But not to be happy, weekend in 60’s and rain.


----------



## macraven

_I'm ready for Saturday

Going to work on my rose bushes early morning before the heat begins again_


----------



## Lynne G

Love roses.  

Sleep in Saturday, and it better be.  Both kids still out tonight.

Mac, better leave the light on for them, we are getting ready for bed.


----------



## macraven

_I hope they are home now as I am turning off the lights _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I'm ready for Saturday
> 
> Going to work on my rose bushes early morning before the heat begins again_



It`s here!!!! 


Been a busy bee this morning......up early and sent off some emails.....

Breakfast, then laundry...…..where....bearing in mind I watched the new Halloween trailer last night...….not a good idea!!! Spent half the night staring at all the closet doors 

So, I`m in the laundry room this morning, folding clothes and singing the song Jamie Lee Curtis quietly sings in the first movie and in the trailer...….staring out to the endless trees and hills in the distance...….and thinking actually Michael Myers could be out there...….(yes, I know )...….anyway I turn around and there is Tom standing......right behind me.....I screamed like I`ve never screamed before!!!!! I just hadn't heard him come in, although I do believe from his laughter afterwards that was his idea 

My heart was still pounding afterwards!!! Not the best start to the day...…...I did hear mumblings of "too easy to scare" 

So, eventually, laundry all done, bathrooms all cleaned and beds all changed...….time to chill now!! 

Chose some nice wine for tonight...…… Quiet Saturday night again...…..friends think we`re hibernating...…...


----------



## Lynne G

So, DH thought my idea of a lazy, sleep in Saturday was not a good thing.  Woke at 4:30am, and well so much for that.  Little one has training, so she was out the door with DH.  So, just woke older one up, yep another morning with my breakfast food enjoying kid.

Hibernating is a great weekend style for me!  Wine Saturday, I think in honor of your spooky movie, it should be a red Schumi.

Satisfying Saturday to all the homies, may your day be pleasant and your heal good.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday all!! A beauty here!! Outside to get our yard in shape!! 

So exciting about all the HHN news!! In honor of HHN 2018:


----------



## macraven

Schumi what a different way do start your morning 

Hhn starts early in your house.

Good practice for you before you get to hhn

Happy Saturday homies!


----------



## macraven

Homies

Before I tell you the news and requests I want you to see a 20 second video

Google
Channel 14 news Evansville Lloyd  highway accident
Look at
The black vehicle


----------



## macraven

Homies 

Before I tell you the news and requests I want you to see a 20 second video

Google
Channel 14 news Evansville Lyons highway

Look at the black vehicle


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Homies
> 
> Before I tell you the news and requests I want you to see a 20 second video
> 
> Google
> Channel 14 news Evansville Lloyd  highway accident
> Look at
> The black vehicle



Ok I watched the video.


----------



## macraven

That was our Robbie on the stretcher 

Keep her in your prayers everyone


----------



## schumigirl

It won’t play over here mac.......so I don’t know what happened, but doesn’t sound good if it’s an accident.

Was this today?


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> That was our Robbie on the stretcher
> 
> Keep her in your prayers everyone



Sending prayers and good wishes to Robbie and family!!

Mac- please send along my well wishes to her and please keep us updated!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, oh Robo I hope and pray all are okay.  

Thank you Mac for that video.  Scary accident.

Very full from the diner’s hallah French toast, oh my goodness, only ate 1 and 1/2 slices, rest are doggie bagged.

Now doing some grocery shopping.


----------



## schumigirl

Just saw it mac.......

Please send her wishes from all of us that know her.......we are all thinking of her and her family........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> It won’t play over here mac.......so I don’t know what happened, but doesn’t sound good if it’s an accident.
> 
> Was this today?


It happened yesterday and reason I guess it was on the news with video is that the highway was closed down

The one thing she added to me when she sent me the email was....

How much do I send you for the hhn private tour 
I’m good for it 

She has been hit by a semi and her worry is mailing me.....

No broken bones, very very sore and bruised 
Hospital sent her home where she is now

Please keep her in your prayers 

She got that new caddy suv about a week ago but cars can be fixed or replaced 
I don’t think she is upset about the car but wants to heal and feel better


----------



## macraven

I will update on the sans about Robo who is Robbie

She is very achy and sore but will heal and recover


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> No broken bones, very very sore and bruised
> Hospital sent her home where she is now
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers



Prayers going out for Robo. I’m glad to hear that her injuries weren’t more severe.  Prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## macraven

The semi truck hit the first car and it had a man and his child injured
The child is ok but the male driver has broken bones and other injuries

He had to be cut out of his car
So the big hit was that first green car

Robbie suv was hit second
Believe it was the grill of the truck that hit driver side door as she was driving when this happened

I’m a bit hazy on that
She’s in pain and only telling me some things for now

She was pulled out on a stretcher and to the er


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It happened yesterday and reason I guess it was on the news with video is that the highway was closed down
> 
> The one thing she added to me when she sent me the email was....
> 
> How much do I send you for the hhn private tour
> I’m good for it
> 
> She has been hit by a semi and her worry is mailing me.....
> 
> No broken bones, very very sore and bruised
> Hospital sent her home where she is now
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers
> 
> She got that new caddy suv about a week ago but cars can be fixed or replaced
> I don’t think she is upset about the car but wants to heal and feel better



Oh bless her........that is very Robbie to be worrying about the money for you........we all know that would be the last thing you’d be concerned about! Nothing else matters except she’s ok.......

She is such a lovely caring lady.........will be thinking of her, they’ve been through an awful  lot recently........


----------



## Lynne G

Robbie, sending lots of mummy dust and healing thoughts.  You are in my prayers, as well as your DH.  Know good thoughts are always being sent, and please let me know if I can help.

Shopping done, and older one has declared there is nothing good on TV.  Hence cable Spongebob.  I need to check cable on my iPad, there is only so much of that cartoon I can take.


----------



## pattyw

Came inside for a break and am drowning in paperwork!! I have mail to go through from last week, bills and such to sort, and I have to organize my travel folder! I have a few trips worth of information, receipts, etc all together!! I've been putting this off as my job involves paperwork- I'm an accountant so I look at paperwork &  spreadsheets all day so I don't feel like doing my own when I get home!! It got cloudy anyway!!

Lynne- my boys grew up with Spongebob! They loved the cartoon- as did Joe! I don't mind it, but like you, in small doses!


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, hire it out........
you don't get paid to do that work at home_


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> bearing in mind I watched the new Halloween trailer last night...….not a good idea!!! Spent half the night staring at all the closet doors


Well that's a way to start a morning!



macraven said:


> It happened yesterday and reason I guess it was on the news with video is that the highway was closed down
> 
> The one thing she added to me when she sent me the email was....
> 
> How much do I send you for the hhn private tour
> I’m good for it
> 
> She has been hit by a semi and her worry is mailing me.....
> 
> No broken bones, very very sore and bruised
> Hospital sent her home where she is now
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers
> 
> She got that new caddy suv about a week ago but cars can be fixed or replaced
> I don’t think she is upset about the car but wants to heal and feel better


Oh my goodness so glad she is OK!!!  Can recover from soreness and aches and things can be replaced, how incredible scary.
Mac please let us know if there is anything she needs that we can do. It's funny how I may have not met people IRL but feel like I know y'all. 


Pics of how to make grumpy kids happy- ocean, sun, boogie boards


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky kid MonyK, and a smile too.  Looks like fun.


----------



## Monykalyn

They are lucky kids- had to drag them out to eat.  They will be crashing tonight. Hubs and girl child going parasailing tomorrow, trying to convince son to do helicopter tour with me.


----------



## kohlby

Wow - glad her injuries aren't severe.  We're thinking of you Robo.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Oh my goodness so glad she is OK!!! Can recover from soreness and aches and things can be replaced, how incredible scary.
> Mac please let us know if there is anything she needs that we can do. It's funny how I may have not met people IRL but feel like I know y'all.
> 
> 
> Pics of how to make grumpy kids happy- ocean, sun, boogie boards



I know Monyk- I haven't met any of you in person but I feel like I know you all the same! We do bond here!

Nice picture!! I'm not brave enough for boogie boards!  Just some wading is all I can do!!


----------



## macraven

_Homies, thanks for keeping Robbie in your thoughts and prayers.
She had her second surgery afer Mothers day and was not healed completely up yet.
The car accident was not a good thing.
She said in an email to me she aches so bad now

Anyone that has been in a car accident usually really feels the bruising and aches that next day.
So I assume this is par for the course.

Don't know if it would bother her if I shared this, but she wrote to me that it was scary to see a truck coming straight at her and she could do nothing.
It happened so quickly.
Semi went across the middle section of the highway and hit a car, then bounce back and hit her car.

I'll let her share the details.

Oh, she did ask me to remember prayers for the child and man that were hit harder than her.
He has broken bones and the child she thought was okay_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well that's a way to start a morning!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness so glad she is OK!!!  Can recover from soreness and aches and things can be replaced, how incredible scary.
> Mac please let us know if there is anything she needs that we can do. It's funny how I may have not met people IRL but feel like I know y'all.
> 
> 
> Pics of how to make grumpy kids happy- ocean, sun, boogie boards



Love the pics MonyK! I’m not brave enough to go in the sea.....ever.....unless it’s paddling at Clearwater.......

Yep, great way to start the morning. 


Mac, she knows we have her in our thoughts I’m sure........must have been terrifying..........she will be in so much pain!! Bless her..........




Highlight of tonight........I stabbed myself in the thumb with a knife......a little knife.......I should stick to bigger knives, they are much safer and easier to use. So much blood!!!! Finally stopped.........

Trying to decide what to watch now qualifying is off.......our guy got pole position!! 

Looking forward to race tomorrow..........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Homies, thanks for keeping Robbie in your thoughts and prayers.
> She had her second surgery afer Mothers day and was not healed completely up yet.
> The car accident was not a good thing.
> She said in an email to me she aches so bad now
> 
> Anyone that has been in a car accident usually really feels the bruising and aches that next day.
> So I assume this is par for the course.
> 
> Don't know if it would bother her if I shared this, but she wrote to me that it was scary to see a truck coming straight at her and she could do nothing.
> It happened so quickly.
> Semi went across the middle section of the highway and hit a car, then bounce back and hit her car.
> 
> I'll let her share the details.
> 
> Oh, she did ask me to remember prayers for the child and man that were hit harder than her.
> He has broken bones and the child she thought was okay_



Wow-that is scary and a blessing that she is ok.  I know there's still healing to be done, though.

Robbie- when you read this please know that you are in my prayers and wishing you speedy healing!  I know that I've not met you yet, but all of us here share so much about our lives, that I consider everyone here my friend!
And I'll absolutely pray for all of the others involved and touched by this accident!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Highlight of tonight........I stabbed myself in the thumb with a knife......a little knife.......I should stick to bigger knives, they are much safer and easier to use. So much blood!!!! Finally stopped.........



Sounds like the Halloween trailer that you saw has wreaked havoc on you today, Carole! First, Tom and the laundry room scare, now knives and blood!! Hope this evening is calmer for you- a few cocktails perhaps??


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> I know Monyk- I haven't met any of you in person but I feel like I know you all the same! We do bond here!




_*pattyw*, we all are so happy you joined us here.
It is a nice group of people and everyone plays nice.
(really seems like you have been with us for years.....)


I have had this thread in continuation since April 2007

Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196


Have met in person many homies that posted in the first year and throughout the years of this thread .

Some come and go and some return after being gone years....
And we pick up more peeps frequently



Always a delight to have all homies to drop back in and play ketchup with us.



When someone new posts here, the others, sooner or later will welcome you.
When someone from the past returns, many times they share with us how they have been doing to catch us up with them.



I tell everyone, once you post in the SAN thread, you are a homie and always one of us!



_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> *pattyw*, we all are so happy you joined us here.
> It is a nice group of people and everyone plays nice.
> (really seems like you have been with us for years.....)



Thanks, Mac- you're too kind!!


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie - oh dear, was so sorry to hear your accident.  Praying for you!

Started the day weeding flower garden, chauffeur duties, helped the mr finally get his truck tonneau placed  , jumped in pool before TS rolled thru and can’t wait to dig into my ribs that have been cooking all day in crock pot.  House smells dive.  _If I could get some divine intervention and my longshot wins in the Belmont I’d be happy lol_



RAPstar said:


> Thinking about going to see Hereditary again after work tomorrow. But I'm also seeing the Mister Rogers documentary Saturday morning so I don't wanna overdo it lol



We miss that ‘neighbor’ in the ‘burgh.  A great man indeed.



macraven said:


> _It is almost midnight and I am finally here.....
> 
> Had a busy day and sat a long time at the hair salon.
> Yes, had the works done.
> 
> So now I am playing ketchup here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kohlby....you're back!!!
> 
> woohoo.....
> 
> you've been missed here.
> 
> for those that don't know her, she was very active with us before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I want to be in bed before midnight, I'm just passing by for a moment and finish up reading emails before i go to bed.
> 
> I will leave the light on so no one will stumble over the dogs or cats when they come home tonight._



Didn’t eat after midnight did you?  Gremlins & all lol



macraven said:


> It happened yesterday and reason I guess it was on the news with video is that the highway was closed down
> 
> The one thing she added to me when she sent me the email was....
> 
> How much do I send you for the hhn private tour
> I’m good for it
> 
> She has been hit by a semi and her worry is mailing me.....
> 
> No broken bones, very very sore and bruised
> Hospital sent her home where she is now
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers
> 
> She got that new caddy suv about a week ago but cars can be fixed or replaced
> I don’t think she is upset about the car but wants to heal and feel better



Glad you shared the news, keep us posted please


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Robbie - oh dear, was so sorry to hear your accident.  Praying for you!
> 
> Started the day weeding flower garden, chauffeur duties, helped the mr finally get his truck tonneau placed  , jumped in pool before TS rolled thru and can’t wait to dig into my ribs that have been cooking all day in crock pot.  House smells dive.  _If I could get some divine intervention and my longshot wins in the Belmont I’d be happy lol_
> 
> 
> 
> We miss that ‘neighbor’ in the ‘burgh.  A great man indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t eat after midnight did you?  Gremlins & all lol
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you shared the news, keep us posted please



You won’t believe this.......well, knowing me so well, you might ........I have never seen Gremlins! 

Tom and even Kyle love it.......but I lasted 31.5 seconds.........and declared it a duff!!! Actually there’s a few movies folks don’t believe I’ve never seen............Star Wars anyone.......I’ve heard that’s quite a popular movie......

Loving the sound of those ribs........

We’ve had wine and now onto champagne cocktails.......but got the munchies now........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, you have had a day, and hoping you are still enjoying some wine.

Little one had training today, just called, said she was starving.  Guess I had better make dinner, or Chinese or Pizza.

Happy thoughts may all homies have, and a restful Saturday evening.


----------



## pattyw

Done with our housework, etc.  Going out to dinner tonight. Feeling like seafood- so we're off to Red Lobster!!

Have a great night all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everybody. I don’t know where the day went.  I slept in today getting up around 10:00. We went to the movies late last night to see The Muppet Movie.  We have a theater that shows second run movies for $3 and they are doing a “classics” series.  The theater had mostly adults. I guess we were all there for the nostalgia. 

It looks like we are finally going to get our deck repaired. DH got several quotes and today we chose a contractor. Once we get the deck repaired we are going to get a grill. I don’t think I’ve ever had a grill. 

We had thunderstorms again this evening. When they finally subsided we decided to go to Olive Garden for supper. The closer we got the worse the rain was. We finally just turned around and headed to a restaurant closer to home. 



kohlby said:


> Charade - I'm impressed you had so many of the dance DVD 's.


I have every video since she was in first grade. I regret not buying the videos from her first two years. 



pattyw said:


> Received good news about Kyle's fiancee and her job search in Ft. Lauderdale. She got a job offer from Plantation General Hospital for a labor/delivery nurse!! So, they have a place to live and she has a job! Next, the big move!!


 Congratulations to her. B was born not too far away at Coral Springs Medical Center. 



agavegirl1 said:


> TGIF! Just sitting here with my coffee and browsing through the recent posts and wishing I had a summer vacation plan. No such luck but I will just continue my mini vacations every weekend. Schumi (was it Schumi?) I stole your "bored minion meme" I need that one.


No summer vacation plans here either. We have a mini vacation coming up next week after we visit my mother. I don’t count her visit as a vacation since she lives in the middle of nowhere. 



Lynne G said:


> Shopping done, and older one has declared there is nothing good on TV. Hence cable Spongebob. I need to check cable on my iPad, there is only so much of that cartoon I can take.


 I looked at B’s yearbook and several of the seniors had quotes from Spongebob. I asked her not to do that next year and she said. “I’ve never watched Spongebob.”



pattyw said:


> Came inside for a break and am drowning in paperwork!! I have mail to go through from last week, bills and such to sort, and I have to organize my travel folder! I have a few trips worth of information, receipts, etc all together!! I've been putting this off as my job involves paperwork- I'm an accountant so I look at paperwork & spreadsheets all day so I don't feel like doing my own when I get home!! It got cloudy anyway!!


I used to be an AP clerk, and now I’m stuck with all the family finances and paperwork. I don’t dare let dh handle it though. 



pattyw said:


> I know Monyk- I haven't met any of you in person but I feel like I know you all the same! We do bond here!


 I’m one of the newer members here, but I did get tto meets Lynne very briefly back in December. Hopefully one day I will have another vacation that coincides with someone else in this group.



schumigirl said:


> Highlight of tonight........I stabbed myself in the thumb with a knife......a little knife.......I should stick to bigger knives, they are much safer and easier to use. So much blood!!!! Finally stopped.........


Yikes and ouch! I have a little scar on my pinky finger where I foolishly used a food slicer without the finger guard. 


Continued prayers for Robo and the others involved in the wreck.


----------



## Charade67

Missed one.



Monykalyn said:


> They are lucky kids- had to drag them out to eat. They will be crashing tonight. Hubs and girl child going parasailing tomorrow, trying to convince son to do helicopter tour with me.


This sounds like something B would want to do. I’m too much of a wimp when it comes to heights.


----------



## macraven

_Had no idea what I wanted to eat tonight after I did a food pick up for son at Panera

Ended up picking up food at Krystal for me

Hope all the homies are doing fine_


----------



## RAPstar

We went to a restaurant called Celebration. It's home-style/country/comfort food. I had pot roast. The table shares 3 vegs and we had mashed potatoes, roasted squash, and a sauteed vegetable medley. Then I got gelato on the way home.

I just noticed I passed 5000 posts. Woo!


----------



## macraven

_Now you are running with the pack Andy.
Congrats on the 5000 mark..._


----------



## tink1957

Wow, I  missed alot today.

Robbie is just as wonderful in person as she is here on the SANs ...praying for a quick recovery for everyone involved but I know it takes a long time to get over the mental trauma of an accident.  I still think about getting t-boned every time I pass the place my wreck happened on the way home from work a few years ago.  I  can only imagine how terrifying it was to see a semi coming at her.  It's a good thing she was in a Cadillac as they are well made.
Sending lots of hugs 

Patty, I had seafood tonight too.  I made fried shrimp and curly fries for dinner.   I don't eat fried very often but I'm starting my diet again in a few days so what the hay.  

Congrats on reaching 5000 Robbie 
I have a long way to go to catch up with you.

Have a great night everyone...time for me to try to sleep since I have to get up at 6 am


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yikes and ouch! I have a little scar on my pinky finger where I foolishly used a food slicer without the finger guard.



Tom hates watching me using the mandolin...…..I always user the guard, but he still hates me using it...….that would have been a sore one...….


Vicki, hope you slept great...…..I adore Shrimp too!!!! Good luck with the diet....it`s never ending at times isn't it......



So, off out to the Mercedes showroom where we buy all our cars from and have done for years...….....they have an S550 and an S65 AMG in for a short time so we have to go and get a drive of them...... 

All other plans for today straight out the window...…..glad the Canadian Grand Prix isn't on till tonight now...……


Have a great Sunday...……..


----------



## Monykalyn

Supposed to be a sleep in Sunday, but I awoke with stuffy/runny nose and cough- yep kiddo shared his cold with me. So I got up to take more cold meds (actually started yesterday but I felt great on beach-all that Vitamin D?). Finally got around to dinner last night, we were so tired that none of us were hungry- or so we thought until we found this Italian place. Smell hit us as soon  as you walked indoor- garlic and basil and tomato sauce simmering and yeasty pizza dough baking-mmmm. Calzones were monster sized- split one with my son, I felt I ate a ton and still had so much leftover it barely fit into take away box. The red sauce was soooo good I could have just drank it. Place seemed a favorite of locals too, and was pretty busy- all good signs. Did some shopping at Ron Jons Surf shop before dinner too.
Parasailing today, then hearing back to Orlando. Dinner tonight with the newly discovered daughter and her family. If we have enough energy maybe pop into a Uni park for an hour or too and upgrade tickets to Season passes...


I don't use a mandolin unless I need potatoes sliced th  and really even (like for a gratin). I prefer my sharp kitchen/chef knife instead for most things. I feel like I could easily slice a finger off with the mandolin even with the guard, safer for me to stick with just a knife lol!

You know those "suggested" threads/sites at bottom of page on the iPad here on disboards? There has been some.. interesting "suggestions" lately. 
'How to get banned for life'
'Why men lose interest'
'Pancreatic cancer sign'    What is the universe trying to tell me????


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I get all sorts of suggested ads here and in Facebook.  Some I chuckle at, but most I ignore, MonyK.  Hope your cold goes away quick.

Hehe, weather guy said, some of us are hot and some are not.  That sums up our national weather.  For us, high is 70, and heavy rain throughout the night.  Phone says 90 percent chance of rain, starting at 3 pm.  So, some shopping this morning.  Little one left for training a half hour ago, I had to holler to get her move faster.  Both my kids better copy my yelling for an alarm, when I am not home or they aren’t, and have to wake up.

With that, I hear older one up, and the smell of the bacon I put in the oven is wafting in the air.  Time to get breakfast started.

Robo, I hope you are feeling less sore today.  Sending prayers and mummy dust to you, and all involved in the accident.

Schumi, enjoy the test drives on those cars.   Nice your dealership got them in, for you to try them out.

Super sized Sunday to ya, homies.  Take care, and enjoy your coffee, tea, and lots of good food.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> It looks like we are finally going to get our deck repaired. DH got several quotes and today we chose a contractor. Once we get the deck repaired we are going to get a grill. I don’t think I’ve ever had a grill.



Party at your house when the grill comes!! 



Charade67 said:


> Congratulations to her. B was born not too far away at Coral Springs Medical Center.



Thanks! She was very impressed with the hospital!!



Charade67 said:


> I used to be an AP clerk, and now I’m stuck with all the family finances and paperwork. I don’t dare let dh handle it though.



 Same here!



Charade67 said:


> ’m one of the newer members here, but I did get tto meets Lynne very briefly back in December. Hopefully one day I will have another vacation that coincides with someone else in this group.



Yep- I hope so, too!!



RAPstar said:


> I just noticed I passed 5000 posts. Woo!



Congrats!!


tink1957 said:


> Patty, I had seafood tonight too. I made fried shrimp and curly fries for dinner. I don't eat fried very often but I'm starting my diet again in a few days so what the hay.



Sounds great! Yes- I have to start the diet that was supposed to begin two weeks ago!!



Monykalyn said:


> Supposed to be a sleep in Sunday, but I awoke with stuffy/runny nose and cough- yep kiddo shared his cold with me. So I got up to take more cold meds (actually started yesterday but I felt great on beach-all that Vitamin D?)



Hope you feel better soon! Yep- a beach and sun are very good natural meds!



Lynne G said:


> Both my kids better copy my yelling for an alarm, when I am not home or they aren’t, and have to wake up.



I used to get so nervous once the kids had to get themselves up in the morning! I think they were probably late for school a few times, but they got used to it. Their phones are set to go off as an alarm and they sleep with it under their pillows!!



schumigirl said:


> So, off out to the Mercedes showroom where we buy all our cars from and have done for years...….....they have an S550 and an S65 AMG in for a short time so we have to go and get a drive of them.



That sounds wonderful! Have a great drive! Love to see a picture of them!


Pet/house sitting this weekend for my sister. She and my brother-in-law are visiting my niece in NYC. They're going to a Yankees game today!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy FTWD mid season finale day!!! _Yes, it passes as a SANs holiday for many of us here 
_
Normally, TS during the evening don’t bother or wake me up.  Crikey, the boomers we had last night!  Ground felt like a sponge when i took the pooch out this am.  Bit of a break but willing to bet the next round will hit just as i tromp out to the grill to cook the steaks for early dinner.  Mr on 4-12, throws off the schedule for rest of week.

Robbie - hope you are feeling a mite better today!  Take it slow & easy.




macraven said:


> _*pattyw*, we all are so happy you joined us here.
> It is a nice group of people and everyone plays nice.
> (really seems like you have been with us for years.....)
> 
> 
> I have had this thread in continuation since April 2007
> 
> Part 1: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416196
> 
> 
> Have met in person many homies that posted in the first year and throughout the years of this thread .
> 
> Some come and go and some return after being gone years....
> And we pick up more peeps frequently
> 
> 
> 
> Always a delight to have all homies to drop back in and play ketchup with us.
> 
> 
> 
> When someone new posts here, the others, sooner or later will welcome you.
> When someone from the past returns, many times they share with us how they have been doing to catch us up with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I tell everyone, once you post in the SAN thread, you are a homie and always one of us!
> 
> 
> _



Naturally, I’m biased lol but feel this thread is among the most welcoming long-running ones on the DIS.

For that matter, the boards here have an overall good vibe, inclusive, non-threatening and friendly.  I won’t go to the CB any longer, just too much negative energy.  Even the resort boards can be full of passive agressive types.  Hope they get it out of their system, but not going to be a part of of the process KWIM?

People share here, we all get along even when we don’t agree with eachother. Some drive by now & again to catch up, others are regulars.  A few who have stopped by to say hi have disappeared.  Will guess no connection or they are not having their specific needs met and have moved on. 

We all know the types who need to shine brightly vs communicate.  They start a thread with the intent that it solely revolves around them.  All the better if they draw a contingent of minions ooh’ing & aah’ing in their wake.  Disagree or share a common experience and you are summarily drummed out of the core.  The SANs is an anthesis to that sort of rubbish.  Good thing there something for everyone on the Dis I suppose.



schumigirl said:


> You won’t believe this.......well, knowing me so well, you might ........I have never seen Gremlins!
> 
> Tom and even Kyle love it.......but I lasted 31.5 seconds.........and declared it a duff!!! Actually there’s a few movies folks don’t believe I’ve never seen............Star Wars anyone.......I’ve heard that’s quite a popular movie......
> 
> Loving the sound of those ribs........
> 
> We’ve had wine and now onto champagne cocktails.......but got the munchies now........



I literally can’t imagine not having SW in my life lol  However, it get it, have gotten some choice comments over the years, upon being questioned that Casablanca’s appeal escapes me.





pattyw said:


> Done with our housework, etc.  Going out to dinner tonight. Feeling like seafood- so we're off to Red Lobster!!
> 
> Have a great night all!!



They do seafood right!     I am not thrilled with their revamped menu(s) over the last two years but always find something that hits the spot.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everybody. I don’t know where the day went.  I slept in today getting up around 10:00. We went to the movies late last night to see The Muppet Movie.  We have a theater that shows second run movies for $3 and they are doing a “classics” series.  The theater had mostly adults. I guess we were all there for the nostalgia.
> 
> It looks like we are finally going to get our deck repaired. DH got several quotes and today we chose a contractor. Once we get the deck repaired we are going to get a grill. I don’t think I’ve ever had a grill.
> 
> We had thunderstorms again this evening. When they finally subsided we decided to go to Olive Garden for supper. The closer we got the worse the rain was. We finally just turned around and headed to a restaurant closer to home.
> 
> I have every video since she was in first grade. I regret not buying the videos from her first two years.
> 
> Congratulations to her. B was born not too far away at Coral Springs Medical Center.
> 
> 
> No summer vacation plans here either. We have a mini vacation coming up next week after we visit my mother. I don’t count her visit as a vacation since she lives in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> I looked at B’s yearbook and several of the seniors had quotes from Spongebob. I asked her not to do that next year and she said. “I’ve never watched Spongebob.”
> 
> I used to be an AP clerk, and now I’m stuck with all the family finances and paperwork. I don’t dare let dh handle it though.
> 
> I’m one of the newer members here, but I did get tto meets Lynne very briefly back in December. Hopefully one day I will have another vacation that coincides with someone else in this group.
> 
> Yikes and ouch! I have a little scar on my pinky finger where I foolishly used a food slicer without the finger guard.
> 
> 
> Continued prayers for Robo and the others involved in the wreck.



Spongebob is one of the few cartoons I faithfully watch, wicked funny with appeal to adults.

Probably can still quote most of the muppet movie dialogue, it was on such heavy replay here.

DH is a handy man . He built our multiple decks.  This weekend started the proccess of replacing a few errant boards. So glad he knows his way around the house, has saved us tons of $$$ and he gets satisfaction out of it.  Has made some nice furniture & built ins too.  Figure he’ll have more time once he retires down the road.



macraven said:


> _Had no idea what I wanted to eat tonight after I did a food pick up for son at Panera
> 
> Ended up picking up food at Krystal for me
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine_



Don’t have Krystal here. Is that a burger joint?


----------



## macraven

Krystal is similar to White Castle


----------



## macraven

_I have a feeling Robbie will pop in here sometime today


(I heard from here and she will try to )


_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Naturally, I’m biased lol but feel this thread is among the most welcoming long-running ones on the DIS.



I thank all of you for being so warm and welcoming to me! I have so many more friends now!!



macraven said:


> Krystal is similar to White Castle



We don't have either here- soon we'll have our first Chick -Fil- A!!



macraven said:


> I have a feeling Robbie will pop in here sometime today



Robbie- you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we like Chick-Fil-a, Patty, though sometimes annoyed closed on Sunday.  If you like real chicken breaded stuff, you will like it there.  Their fries, we could take or not, as we find them not hot many times.  Waffle type are good though.  And they changed their honey mustard, where first ingredient is vinegar, so we don’t like it as much as others.  I still  order it, even if sometimes I can’t stand the sourness.  

Well, left the store in dry, by the time we were about 2 miles away, needed the windshield wipers.  Did not bring all in, as the rain was hard enough, eh, save it for later.   Will not be rotten if sitting in the car for a day or two.  

So, time for lunch, and I picked up a cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory, so that may be my lunch.  Went to BK for breakfast.

So, later, and Robo, take your time to post.  We all continue to send healing wishes, and you and your DH are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## macraven

_Chick fil a and bojangles we have many of them

Add on kfc also here

And Guthrie 

I have been chicken’d out ...

I did try the southern chicken places listed above and that was enough to last me a lifetime once Monyk showed us her pet chicks_


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> We don't have either here- soon we'll have our first Chick -Fil- A!!


CFA is my favorite fast food. One of
Our local ones is closing temporarily for renovations, so they are putting a mobile location not too far from where I live. The rumor is that if the mobile location does well they will consider building a restaurant in my town. 



Lynne G said:


> So, time for lunch, and I picked up a cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory, so that may be my lunch.


 Bye y’all. I’m heading to Lynne’s for lunch.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> So, time for lunch, and I picked up a cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory, so that may be my lunch. Went to BK for breakfast.





macraven said:


> I did try the southern chicken places listed above and that was enough to last me a lifetime once Monyk showed us her pet chicks



Ok- now I don't want chicken!  I'll meet Lynne and Charade at Cheesecake Factory!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Sorry for ruining the chicken appeal Mac 
Just saw that our beach condo is literally one street and 2-3 blocks over from the Disboards.com office here! Doubt there's anybody there on weekends but would have been cool to say hi to someone (especially Teresa - she cracks me up). 

I'm hungry. May have to tackle part of the calzone monster.

Hope Robbie's soreness and aches are seasing up today. Healing thoughts and prayers and pixie dust and mummy dust and whatever we can muster from the universe to speed the process sent your way!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> People share here, we all get along even when we don’t agree with eachother. Some drive by now & again to catch up, others are regulars.  A few who have stopped by to say hi have disappeared.  Will guess no connection or they are not having their specific needs met and have moved on.
> 
> We all know the types who need to shine brightly vs communicate.  They start a thread with the intent that it solely revolves around them.  All the better if they draw a contingent of minions ooh’ing & aah’ing in their wake.  Disagree or share a common experience and you are summarily drummed out of the core.  The SANs is an anthesis to that sort of rubbish.  Good thing there something for everyone on the Dis I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> I literally can’t imagine not having SW in my life lol  However, it get it, have gotten some choice comments over the years, upon being questioned that Casablanca’s appeal escapes me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spongebob is one of the few cartoons I faithfully watch, wicked funny with appeal to adults.
> 
> DH is a handy man . He built our multiple decks.  This weekend started the proccess of replacing a few errant boards. So glad he knows his way around the house, has saved us tons of $$$ and he gets satisfaction out of it.  Has made some nice furniture & built ins too.  Figure he’ll have more time once he retires down the road.



I need to borrow your mister!!! My mister “calls the guy” for whatever needs doing........thing is when he has tackled the occasional DIY job, he does a good job........but prefers to call the guy........

Never seen Spongebob once......yes, Casablanca passed me by too.......

You are spot on with your observations of some posts on the dis........ The San thread is about everyone not just one person........a real mix!! I wish some of the past members would come back more often.......

Where is St L??? Hope he’s doing ok........



macraven said:


> _I have a feeling Robbie will pop in here sometime today
> 
> 
> (I heard from here and she will try to )
> 
> _



Sent her an email this morning, and yes, she’s hoping to pop on later.........

Never had a chick a filet..........I do love chicken!!!! 



Well, had a fabulous day driving those cars!!! Wow.......so much fun.......our cars are powerful, but these were off the scale!!

DS couldn’t have a go as he’s under 25, but he enjoyed a back seat drive.........

Told DH when we change our car in December it won’t be one of those!!!! Would be nice though.......

Then met some friends for late lunch/early dinner, the husband used to work with DH, he’s come home from Saudi for good now and has taken early retirement too.........it was good to catch up with them. And enjoyed some crab and shrimp.......lovely! 

Now home, having a cup of tea and watch the Grand Prix later..........

Hope everyone’s having a good Sunday..........


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> That was our Robbie on the stretcher
> 
> Keep her in your prayers everyone





pattyw said:


> Sending prayers and good wishes to Robbie and family!!





Lynne G said:


> Wow, oh Robo I hope and pray all are okay.





schumigirl said:


> Please send her wishes from all of us that know her.......we are all thinking of her and her family........





Charade67 said:


> Prayers going out for Robo. I’m glad to hear that her injuries weren’t more severe. Prayers for a quick recovery.





Lynne G said:


> Robbie, sending lots of mummy dust and healing thoughts. You are in my prayers, as well as your DH. Know good thoughts are always being sent, and please let me know if I can help.





Monykalyn said:


> Oh my goodness so glad she is OK!!! Can recover from soreness and aches and things can be replaced, how incredible scary.
> Mac please let us know if there is anything she needs that we can do. It's funny how I may have not met people IRL but feel like I know y'all.





kohlby said:


> Wow - glad her injuries aren't severe. We're thinking of you Robo.





pattyw said:


> Robbie- when you read this please know that you are in my prayers and wishing you speedy healing! I know that I've not met you yet, but all of us here share so much about our lives, that I consider everyone here my friend!
> And I'll absolutely pray for all of the others involved and touched by this accident!





keishashadow said:


> Robbie - oh dear, was so sorry to hear your accident. Praying for you!





tink1957 said:


> Robbie is just as wonderful in person as she is here on the SANs ...praying for a quick recovery for everyone involved but I know it takes a long time to get over the mental trauma of an accident. I still think about getting t-boned every time I pass the place my wreck happened on the way home from work a few years ago. I can only imagine how terrifying it was to see a semi coming at her. It's a good thing she was in a Cadillac as they are well made.
> Sending lots of hugs





keishashadow said:


> Robbie - hope you are feeling a mite better today! Take it slow & easy.





Monykalyn said:


> Hope Robbie's soreness and aches are seasing up today. Healing thoughts and prayers and pixie dust and mummy dust and whatever we can muster from the universe to speed the process sent your way!



Mac thank you so much for asking for prayer. We are really a family here and I hope you know how thankful we all are that you made it possible 

I know lots of quotes here, but wanted to let you all know that I read them all and I'am so thankful for all your prayers, good thoughts and mummy dust coming my way. Thank you for the lovely uplifting emails.

I came up to desk top in the office today as I know Ipad is sketchy to post on lately.

I'am a bit sore, but know it all could have been worse for sure. Feel that God was watching over all.

Thank you for your prayers for the driver that was injured and his family. I will try to find out how he is doing tomorrow. I also want to try and find out who the lady was who came to help me before the ambulance got there.

Lots of prayers answered and so glad we serve a God who hears our prayers for sure.

My husband is doing great in Cardiac Rehab.

Praying for some sun to shine in the family for awhile. 

Schumi hope your finger is doing better. Knife injuries can be bad.

Monyk hope vacation continues to be great.

Looking forward to more HHN information and celebrating HHN with friends at he happiest place on earth Universal Orlando.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie !!!


You rest all you can and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you for today, tomorrow and everyday until you get back to everyday life.




This is us giving you many gentle hugs..
_


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so happy to see your post.  Know all involved in that accident are thought of and prayers sent.  

Pasta and chicken parm tonight.  Rain and more rain.  News on, so chilling and will make tea soon.

 

Robo, it will be October before ya know it, and I will be happy to say hello to you again.  Gentle hugs until then.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Robbie !!!
> 
> 
> You rest all you can and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you for today, tomorrow and everyday until you get back to everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us giving you many gentle hugs.._


mac said it best and I second her post!


----------



## tink1957

So good to hear from you Robbie...glad you're doing okay and continued prayers for all involved 

Not a Casablanca fan either ...love Star Wars and Spongebob too. 

Binge watching FTWD in preparation for the mid season finale with the remaining wine from our lasagna dinner.  The kids are out playing bingo and going to Red Lobster afterwards...hope they bring back the lobster pizza I requested.

Enjoy your night everyone


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  Unfortunately the weekend is usually internet free with a few dips into the data plan or somebody else's WiFi...I missed a lot while at the lake house and it is what is is.  

Oh Robbie!  I watched the news report!  Prayers for you and everyone involved.  How scary...

Charade, If you grew up in my hometown I bet we would have had oodles in common and been best friends.  Well except for the part where you would have had to have been born several decades before your were.

Robbie...Oh My...my weekend hiatus kind of caught me off guard.  You're back!  You are okay!  I am so glad...

Well, I cancelled my entire fall 2018 trip to Orlando.  Well, except...Portofino let me re-book for a year later applying the same deposit.  I had to settle for a two queen room instead of the King that I previously booked because I decided that having back surgery magically upgrades me to club level.  Well really it is me deciding that waiting another year is worth an upgrade.  I already put the money in the vacation fund.  So...who has stayed club level at Portofino???  I have checked and my seasonal passes will still be good for 2019.  

I cancelled all the Disney stuff too but they couldn't do any future reservation stuff because...It is four days to early to make a Room Only Reservation at a WDW resort.  Whatever


----------



## Lynne G

I have never did club, but the Portofino is the favorite of the three for us.  Will be staying there in August.  

And yay for 2019 plans Agavegirl.


----------



## Charade67

Welcome back Robo!!



agavegirl1 said:


> Charade, If you grew up in my hometown I bet we would have had oodles in common and been best friends. Well except for the part where you would have had to have been born several decades before your were.


 Huh? How old do you think I am?

B got some happy news tonight.  One of her friends was going to be moving away (oddly enough to the Orlando area which is where she is originally from)but her mom was just hired for her dream job here so they are going to be staying. B is happy that her friend is staying and I’m sure the friend is happy not to be changing schools for her senior year.


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade67 said:


> Welcome back Robo!!
> 
> Huh? How old do you think I am?


I think you misunderstood...My kids are all grown and I am the old one.  Your story sounds so much like mine back in the day...Charade...I am 61.  Born in 1956.  Some of my kids are over 40.  My point was, you remind me of myself in my old home town raising my 4 munchkins.  I had your attitude, fortitude, and aptitude my dear.  I swear we would have been those moms who got their kids off on the bus and gave each other a high five.  Just Sayin....


----------



## keishashadow

A quickie, while looking for a dip in car rates lol



macraven said:


> Krystal is similar to White Castle



Never had White Castle either, only site nearby closed when i was a tot. Do see them ‘boxed’ in freezer section @ aldis. Not brave enough to try



macraven said:


> _Chick fil a and bojangles we have many of them
> 
> Add on kfc also here
> 
> And Guthrie
> 
> I have been chicken’d out ...
> 
> I did try the southern chicken places listed above and that was enough to last me a lifetime once Monyk showed us her pet chicks_



KFC makes me queasy but there is something about the taters, biscuits & gravy that hit the spot.  My 2 oldest DS worked there as cooks, interestingly enough so did my DH, while in school.  Washing the uniforms & the smell sorta turned me off it.  I’d make my boys put their clothes outside on the porch until i washed them or whole house would smell of grease.  The shoes stayed out there, basically white after a week.

CF - too far for fast food here.  Don’t like waffle fries and often it’s being picketed.  Nuff said there.

Always get confused is it Popeyes or bojangles where the seasoning on standard breading is what i consider ‘hot/spicy’.  I normally use some hot sauce on mine anyway but it took me unaware once when i bought a bucket on the road. Again, neither in my burg.

We have lots of independent places here vs the chains.  Fried chicken so good in even the grocery stores, it fitis the bill nicely without having to mess up the kitchen.



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  Unfortunately the weekend is usually internet free with a few dips into the data plan or somebody else's WiFi...I missed a lot while at the lake house and it is what is is.
> 
> Oh Robbie!  I watched the news report!  Prayers for you and everyone involved.  How scary...
> 
> Charade, If you grew up in my hometown I bet we would have had oodles in common and been best friends.  Well except for the part where you would have had to have been born several decades before your were.
> 
> Robbie...Oh My...my weekend hiatus kind of caught me off guard.  You're back!  You are okay!  I am so glad...
> 
> Well, I cancelled my entire fall 2018 trip to Orlando.  Well, except...Portofino let me re-book for a year later applying the same deposit.  I had to settle for a two queen room instead of the King that I previously booked because I decided that having back surgery magically upgrades me to club level.  Well really it is me deciding that waiting another year is worth an upgrade.  I already put the money in the vacation fund.  So...who has stayed club level at Portofino???  I have checked and my seasonal passes will still be good for 2019.
> 
> I cancelled all the Disney stuff too but they couldn't do any future reservation stuff because...It is four days to early to make a Room Only Reservation at a WDW resort.  Whatever



You are taking it very well, has to sting.

You are the 2nd person who mentioned that booking room only is four days off.  I’d giggle but usually have to book at 11 months (toss in a few days early expecting to modify) in order to snag my DVC resorts/type of room.  Mice in a maze lol.

Carole - there are times I think my better half tinkers around to escape the hubbub in the house lol


----------



## agavegirl1

Of course the Disney person I cancelled with made sure to give me their name and seven digit extension number so I can call in FOUR days and book my room only reservation with Ray because he tried so hard to make it happen today.  Whatever.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, finally got CB at almost the same rate as my offsite rate, so I am now onsite for October and August, though biting the bullet and staying at Portofino in August.  Oh and of course, the one time I stay more than 8 nights with Loews in a year, and their reward program ends this year.    

Ooh Keisha, any downward car rates?  I wish, as both my August and October  rates are significantly higher than last year.  Thankfully, airfare was around the same rate.  

Hehe, DH is watching Mirror Mirror with me, waiting out for the 10 o’clock news.


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> I think you misunderstood...My kids are all grown and I am the old one.  Your story sounds so much like mine back in the day...Charade...I am 61.  Born in 1956.  Some of my kids are over 40.  My point was, you remind me of myself in my old home town raising my 4 munchkins.  I had your attitude, fortitude, and aptitude my dear.  I swear we would have been those moms who got their kids off on the bus and gave each other a high five.  Just Sayin....



I guess I should have asked how young do you think I am. Your post made it sound like you are so much older than I am.  You could easily be my older sister. I have a brother who is 62.


----------



## macraven

_I forgot to add Zaxby to the chicken places down here 

If you love chicken, you will find many places in the South

Fear the dead is over now
Back in August it begins again_


----------



## pattyw

Finished watching Columbo and the 10:00pm news is almost over.  Very early morning tomorrow so Good Night all!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw, you can start training later on how to be a night owl


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> pattyw, you can start training later on how to be a night owl



LOL! I like to stay up late, but there's a lot of road construction by my work so I'm going into work by 7:00 to minimize my drive time stress! On a good note, I leave early!! Time for some wine!


----------



## macraven

Pass the wine bottle and maybe it will help me sleep tonight...


----------



## pattyw

This should do it!


----------



## agavegirl1

@pattyw  can you spare a little more wine?  I am feeling sorry for myself having to cancel my entire 2018 vacation.  Pour me a glass...I can toast us both.


----------



## pattyw

Now it's a party! Here you go Agavegirl! I know it's tough to postpone a vacation (I never say cancel), but we'll be here to count down with you and drink as much wine as you want!!

I'm stocking up:


----------



## macraven

_Hey, agavegirl got more in her glass than I did........_


----------



## pattyw

These are even!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Robo......so lovely to see you post! We are all so glad to see you here!  You are certainly missed when you aren’t here.....and continued good wishes for a quick recovery.........and I agree with Mac............very gentle hugs for now.....

Agavegirl.......so glad you got your vacation rescheduled, it’s tough to postpone though........Portofino Club Level always seems to get good reviews......we went over to see the manager a couple of times as we’ve known him years, and he showed us around.......everything looked lovely albeit the room is in need of an update........but, you won’t be disappointed, food is always well reviewed...........hope you’re doing ok........


Patty, that wall of wine looks like what my friends have affectionately labelled as my “wine cellar”.......it’s not a cellar by any means, but it’s a big walk in area we had shelved out and naturally where we store our wines......I wish I did have a wine cellar!! But I’m quite proud of my wine room..........Tom calls it our favourite room in the house...... it kinda is!!! 

Mac you always get a level pour in our house........no one likes to get less than the other   And yes we do check!!! Fried chicken isn’t great over here.........

Janet.......I doubt that........you have the nicest husband!!! 



DS has two days vacation in today and tomorrow, but I’m still awake at usual time........wide awake! Everyone else is still asleep.........

Had some lemon tea already.........not sure what’s for breakfast yet........will wait till they’re all up.......

Sun seems to be shining..........our guy who helps in the garden comes today so hope it stays dry........lots need doing.......think we’re going to do a bit of shopping..........nice shopping! 

Have a great Monday......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hope your morning is going well today, Schumi, nice to have Kyle home for 2 days.  Lemon tea, yes please.  I just have plain.

  It's duck weather, thank you, cool too, 68 start and needed the umbrella.  Dodging quite large puddles on some streets.  Then there's Mac,...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So, it's time for tea, and more tea.  Cooler inside than I want, so hoping my day, and the rain, goes fast.

Little one's countdown is 4 and counting.  Done on Thursday, and I will officially have a Senior high school student. 

 Robo, hope you are feeling less sore and aching today.  Gentle hugs for today.

Oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pcstang




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Always get confused is it Popeyes or bojangles where the seasoning on standard breading is what i consider ‘hot/spicy’.  I normally use some hot sauce on mine anyway but it took me unaware once when i bought a bucket on the road. Again, neither in my burg.



You inspired me to buy some new types of hot sauce this morning from our deli...….one looks positively nuclear!!!! Hope so...…..

I miss Mad Hattered…...he was a real expert on hot sauce if I remember correctly...….and a darn nice guy all round!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Just because...…...it`s Monday...…...


----------



## pattyw

Schumi-  Yep- a wine cellar would be great!! Hey- maybe I can turn Kyle's bedroom into one now that he'll be away??? 

Hi Pcstang!!

Lynne- Hope your weather changes for the better!  We have simply lovely weather(for a change!)

I'm going on to my second cup of coffee- Monday started much too early!!


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


>




  Nice to see ya back!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, I need more tea.  Yep, going to be one of those days.  I'll take lovely weather.  June has been 10 degrees cooler than average.  Lizard weather, yes please.  HaHa, a coworker said we should just get colorful winter clothes to wear now.  I agree, sweater on, and I'm still cold.  

Bobbie, glad to hear your enjoyed CB.  It will be the first time I am staying there.  I like there's close access to VB, as I enjoyed that park during the week between Christmas and New Year's.  We stayed at RPR that time.  For some reason, I could not get RPR at a good rate for October, even a year out, so it's CB this time.  And don't worry about the drive.  While long, it's mostly highway, so fire up some good songs, and make a least a stop or two to stretch the legs.  For us, it's about an 18 hour drive.  Years ago, when we were first married, we left WDW at 6am, and pulled into our driveway at 12 midnight, as we had drove straight through.  On the way down, we stopped in SC, as we visited with a friend of my DH.  Then we only stopped for gas and food, and made it by dinner time the next day.   Now, I fly, I am not a fan of long drives, but I don't mind it.  Last summer, I drove from Ft. L to KW and back, and two week-ends ago, a 5 and 6 hour drive across our state.  I actually like highway more than stop and go traffic.  The most fun I had was the highways in California.  7 to 8 lanes across each way. 

This must be Schumi's room:


----------



## kohlby

Robo!  So glad to hear from you.  Hope your healing goes quickly.


What's with all the wine posts?? I'm reading this at 9 am so I'm not in the mood to have wine.  I should have checked last night so I could have been drinking with y'all.




agavegirl1 said:


> @pattyw  can you spare a little more wine?  I am feeling sorry for myself having to cancel my entire 2018 vacation.  Pour me a glass...I can toast us both.


  You deserve a glass - every night until your next vacation.  I like patty's use of postpone better than cancel though.  






macraven said:


> _I forgot to add Zaxby to the chicken places down here
> 
> If you love chicken, you will find many places in the South
> _



I love one of their salads.  I think it's called Black and Blue.  There used to be a Zaxby's just a couple miles from my house.  I haven't had it since we moved since I haven't noticed one.  Now I want to go look it up.


Now onto my Monday.  Kid 2 is still sleeping.  All the kids have schoolwork to do at some point today and Kid 2 has a friend coming over all afternoon so we should really start getting something done soon.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> You inspired me to buy some new types of hot sauce this morning from our deli...….one looks positively nuclear!!!! Hope so...…..
> 
> I miss Mad Hattered…...he was a real expert on hot sauce if I remember correctly...….and a darn nice guy all round!!!




_He is the best.
Wonderful homie too

He was the type of dude that would do anything for you and you knew you could count on him.

and especially of all, he knew his hot sauce !_


----------



## macraven

_Kohlby, I did save one of the wine bottles for you last night....
_


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> _Kohlby, I did save one of the wine bottles for you last night...._


Hopefully it's not empty.


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> Hopefully it's not empty.



Nah, you`re fine I wasn't there...…...


----------



## keishashadow

Loved FTWD. Glad to see Preacher firing up soon to fill the void 





Lynne G said:


> Well, finally got CB at almost the same rate as my offsite rate, so I am now onsite for October and August, though biting the bullet and staying at Portofino in August.  Oh and of course, the one time I stay more than 8 nights with Loews in a year, and their reward program ends this year.
> 
> Ooh Keisha, any downward car rates?  I wish, as both my August and October  rates are significantly higher than last year.  Thankfully, airfare was around the same rate.
> 
> Hehe, DH is watching Mirror Mirror with me, waiting out for the 10 o’clock news.



Rates are sluggish. I’m sitting on highest rate ever for July. Argh wish Priceline didn’t change their bidding system. 

U can register ur current rental info with AutoSlash. Even if not booked thru them. They will monitor it and send mail link when it does. Thus far always winds up vis Priceline but vendor is revealed


----------



## Lynne G

-hehe, what we should study.  LOL

Keisha, thanks for the website.  Yeah, not happy with the rates, and yeah, not cool with Priceline's changes either.  I keep trolling Alamo, and looking for better coupons than the one I have, and hoping for insider free one upgrade.  For now, I can live with what I have, but still not that happy about it.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Nah, you`re fine I wasn't there...…...


_So this means you aren't the one to blame for the empty bottles......_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So this means you aren't the one to blame for the empty bottles......_



There`s a first time for everything...…..


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _So this means you aren't the one to blame for the empty bottles......_





schumigirl said:


> There`s a first time for everything...…..





Well, from what I remember, Mac was up the latest!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _He is the best.
> Wonderful homie too
> 
> He was the type of dude that would do anything for you and you knew you could count on him.
> 
> and especially of all, he knew his hot sauce !_



He really was a stand up guy, and yes, wouldn't let you down. That's for sure......and Dana was so lovely too.

I wish he`d come back.....I really do. 

WE met them for lunch a few years back.....same day as one of my crown fiasco`s.....then we literally ran into them last year as we were leaving the park......it was a brief catch up, but nice all the same.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I’m on lunch break right now. Not much going on today. It rained again last night and is gloomy out today. 



keishashadow said:


> Never had White Castle either, only site nearby closed when i was a tot. Do see them ‘boxed’ in freezer section @ aldis. Not brave enough to try


The frozen ones aren’t that good in my opinion. We have neither Krystal nor White Castle near me, but I have eaten both in the past. 



macraven said:


> I forgot to add Zaxby to the chicken places down here


 We had a Zaxby for a little while, but it closed after less then a year. The building is currently being converted into a Hardee’s. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one's countdown is 4 and counting. Done on Thursday, and I will officially have a Senior high school student.


B has her yearbook senior picture on Thursday. It just seems too soon. 




kohlby said:


> What's with all the wine posts?? I'm reading this at 9 am so I'm not in the mood to have wine. I should have checked last night so I could have been drinking with y'all.


Am I the only one here who doesn’t drink wine?

Guess I should get back to work. Don’t have much to do today.


----------



## macraven

_Keep a wine bottle at your desk in the drawer.
It will make the day go by faster.

Or, it could make you not care what you do that day.......
jk_


----------



## kohlby

Lynne - If you haven't already, check Expedia and Orbitz regularly for Cabana Bay.  They also sometimes have a 20% off coupon.  Also, when using them, don't put kids under 18 on the reservation since they may charge more even though the hotel's actual policy is not to.  Just make sure you aren't over max occupancy and it's easy to add in at check-in.  We did that when we stayed once.  We needed two rooms so I spent a lot of time checking.  We were able to get the rooms for under $100 a night the third week of April then.  (I think it was $94 before hotel taxes and fees, though $108 with).  The one minus is that I had to pay upfront.  I did make a reservation for the wrong dates at first so I did try out the refund policy and it worked out well.  (It was all back until within the hotel's timeline that they say one night is owed). I don't remember if it was Expedia or Orbitz though since I kept checking both.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Kolby, I do try both.  For now, Bookings had it the cheapest I could find, and only had to put one night down deposit, with full refund until 5 days before checking in cancellation.  I do check every so often, as I also do for airfare, and rental car.  So far, got CB at the rate my off site was, though no free breakfast, but I like the idea of staying onsite, even if no EP.  Airfare, got almost 5,000 points back, so that was nice, but still no other savings, and rental, well, down about 40 dollars, but still higher then I ever expected.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m on lunch break right now. Not much going on today. It rained again last night and is gloomy out today.
> 
> The frozen ones aren’t that good in my opinion. We have neither Krystal nor White Castle near me, but I have eaten both in the past.
> 
> We had a Zaxby for a little while, but it closed after less then a year. The building is currently being converted into a Hardee’s.
> 
> 
> B has her yearbook senior picture on Thursday. It just seems too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who doesn’t drink wine?
> 
> Guess I should get back to work. Don’t have much to do today.



I don’t know anyone who doesn’t like wine! IRL anyway........I know a couple on here not fussed.......

We belong to several wine clubs and have done for years........it’s a lot of fun! But all my friends are mainly wine drinkers........ although......we are big cocktail fans too.....


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> B has her yearbook senior picture on Thursday. It just seems too soon.
> 
> Am I the only one here who doesn’t drink wine?




Little one had her senior picture last week too.  Guess not too early.

And I rarely drink wine, as not a fan of it either.  When I am gifted wine, I give it away to other in my family.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I don’t know anyone who doesn’t like wine! IRL anyway........I know a couple on here not fussed.......



I don’t drink any alcoholic beverages. I usually just ignore those conversations. Can’t really contribute to something you know nothing about. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one had her senior picture last week too. Guess not too early.


 Before school was out? And I thought ours were too early.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, over a week before school over, Charade.  Oh well, I don't think she's going to change much between now and graduating, well, except oddly, wants to cut her hair shorter.  \


Ah the sun is out, but the tree is bouncing and leaves upside down.  Guess we are not out of that band of rain quite yet.  Hoping for a dry ride home, and once again, forgot to take my sunglasses.  Yep, little one's are still in my car.  So, at least I have a pair to wear if sunny when I go home.


----------



## keishashadow

Bleak day here, no sun in days. Made a pot of broccoli/veg/cheese soup. Nom 



Lynne G said:


> -hehe, what we should study.  LOL
> 
> Keisha, thanks for the website.  Yeah, not happy with the rates, and yeah, not cool with Priceline's changes either.  I keep trolling Alamo, and looking for better coupons than the one I have, and hoping for insider free one upgrade.  For now, I can live with what I have, but still not that happy about it.


I have a $25 that doesn’t require a sat overnight.  Several $30 ones and class upgrades that tend to work out on shorter stays.  



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m on lunch break right now. Not much going on today. It rained again last night and is gloomy out today.
> 
> The frozen ones aren’t that good in my opinion. We have neither Krystal nor White Castle near me, but I have eaten both in the past.
> 
> We had a Zaxby for a little while, but it closed after less then a year. The building is currently being converted into a Hardee’s.
> 
> 
> B has her yearbook senior picture on Thursday. It just seems too soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who doesn’t drink wine?
> 
> Guess I should get back to work. Don’t have much to do today.



What’s she wearing for the pic?  Doing full package of shots?

Rarely drink (gasp lol) if I do one usually.  Or as I say ‘well mixed drink you only need one’. 

Wine tends to give me such headaches esp red variety’s

Always afraid some family crisis will hit the fan with members having serious health issues.  Vacation I relax more



macraven said:


> _Keep a wine bottle at your desk in the drawer.
> It will make the day go by faster.
> 
> Or, it could make you not care what you do that day.......
> jk_



Lol rum runners (little plastic bags with spouts) better than a flask. Lol 



kohlby said:


> Lynne - If you haven't already, check Expedia and Orbitz regularly for Cabana Bay.  They also sometimes have a 20% off coupon.  Also, when using them, don't put kids under 18 on the reservation since they may charge more even though the hotel's actual policy is not to.  Just make sure you aren't over max occupancy and it's easy to add in at check-in.  We did that when we stayed once.  We needed two rooms so I spent a lot of time checking.  We were able to get the rooms for under $100 a night the third week of April then.  (I think it was $94 before hotel taxes and fees, though $108 with).  The one minus is that I had to pay upfront.  I did make a reservation for the wrong dates at first so I did try out the refund policy and it worked out well.  (It was all back until within the hotel's timeline that they say one night is owed). I don't remember if it was Expedia or Orbitz though since I kept checking both.



I thot Loews yanked the coupon eligibility last year for all properties 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Kolby, I do try both.  For now, Bookings had it the cheapest I could find, and only had to put one night down deposit, with full refund until 5 days before checking in cancellation.  I do check every so often, as I also do for airfare, and rental car.  So far, got CB at the rate my off site was, though no free breakfast, but I like the idea of staying onsite, even if no EP.  Airfare, got almost 5,000 points back, so that was nice, but still no other savings, and rental, well, down about 40 dollars, but still higher then I ever expected.



2 incidents with bookings unsatisfactory. wound up with what I’d term worst view in my booked class & last time paid for 3 queen beds in Miami and wound up with 2 doubles and no roll always. So sad too bad from hotel and bookings they finally sent a coupon big hairy deal 

I’d take my chances bidding on Hotwire or Priceline after careful
Study of amenities in better bidding a week or so out    SF & CB tends to pop up in general


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear of that Keisha, last and only time I used bookings, it was okay.  Guess I had better cross fingers and toes.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> What’s she wearing for the pic? Doing full package of shots?


 No. We just opted for the very basic package which is the yearbook photo (wearing the drape) and one casual shot. She bought a new dress for that one. I don’t think it was her best choice, but we’ll see.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bleak day here, no sun in days. Made a pot of broccoli/veg/cheese soup. Nom
> 
> 
> I have a $25 that doesn’t require a sat overnight.  Several $30 ones and class upgrades that tend to work out on shorter stays.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s she wearing for the pic?  Doing full package of shots?
> 
> Rarely drink (gasp lol) if I do one usually.  Or as I say ‘well mixed drink you only need one’.
> 
> Wine tends to give me such headaches esp red variety’s
> 
> Always afraid some family crisis will hit the fan with members having serious health issues.  Vacation I relax more
> 
> 
> 
> Lol rum runners (little plastic bags with spouts) better than a flask. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I thot Loews yanked the coupon eligibility last year for all properties
> 
> 
> 
> 2 incidents with bookings unsatisfactory. wound up with what I’d term worst view in my booked class & last time paid for 3 queen beds in Miami and wound up with 2 doubles and no roll always. So sad too bad from hotel and bookings they finally sent a coupon big hairy deal
> 
> I’d take my chances bidding on Hotwire or Priceline after careful
> Study of amenities in better bidding a week or so out    SF & CB tends to pop up in general



Janet, you lost me at broccoli and cheese in a soup!!! Can’t quite get to grips with that combination.....

With wine, I find I’ve never had a hangover for years but we always drink good quality wine at home and when we’re out for dinner or in pubs.........it’s the cheap stuff that makes me bad if I do ever drink it.........sometimes on vacation wine isn’t the best, but we just drink less and stick to cocktails............ not a bad alternative........

Almost bedtime here......still light outside though......ish.......but quite tired tonight! 

Still sending our Robo good thoughts........and those


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
It’s a good soup!

_


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Janet, you lost me at broccoli and cheese in a soup!!! Can’t quite get to grips with that combination.....





macraven said:


> Schumi
> It’s a good soup



I agree with Macraven. I dont really care much for broccoli, but love a good broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## schumigirl

I only really like Brie as a cheese....and cream cheese! 

And never, ever in a soup. I don’t really like soup though........not a fan. Would never order soup out for dinner.......

You know me mac........it’s either shrimp or some other form of seafood as an app!!!


----------



## Lynne G

I like that soup.

Also picked the basic photo package as that is what I did before.  Oh course, he had no comment on my choice.  Girl, sigh.  

Hair cut tomorrow and ready for it.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Missed the wine talk, been having cocktails instead this week. Trying to convince myself that vodka is good for laryngitis- yep lost my voice. Actually don't feel bad other than an occasional stuffiness and can't talk.
Love a good broccoli cheese soup-winter soup for me,but make a double batch and freeze some for quick dinners, with beer bread...mmmm.

Senior photos...will be thinking about that again this time next year, better keep in good graces of our friend and neighbor (assistant head of photo dept at university in our town). He did oldest senior pics for a song and they were beautiful.

Postponed is always better than cancelled. 

Haven't made it to universal yet. Thought we might go tonight but everyone is wiped out. Up at 630 am to make space mountain fastpasses, then stayed til almost 4 at MK. Grandson Jacob loves everything! Even the drop in Pirates, and Astro orbiter. Son and Jacob bonded- have several pics of Ben guiding Jacob and holding hands- think Ben likes being an uncle. Hit but great day. Very busy in MK but seemed people were in pretty decent moods and no rude behavior. A guy was walking by us while waiting on monorail platform and he stopped and said 'oh no we didn't mean to cut line'- nope dude- we awere hanging back cuz we were tired and no problem at all to walk on up and fill in open spaces.  Saw more of that kind of thinking vs the entitled 'I deserve to be here' stuff. 

Breakfast tomorrow at 1900 Park Faire with all the kids (DCP kid isn't going in til 315pm), then will likely finally get to Universal.
Had a dismeet with chunkymonkey too! So fun!

Racking up Marriott reward points - suspect if we get back next year to use Uni passes it will be offsite at a Marriott...


----------



## macraven

Monyk no worries...we saved a glass of the good wine for youse

Sounds like you are having a grand time on vacation!


----------



## Mikkimús

Happy new week everyone!
We went camping this weekend, it was pouring most of the time and quite cold. But it was with my husbands friends and they are all scouts so trying to argue with them that the weather isnt good enough for camping is a no go. They would go if it was snowing and storming.

Oh how I long for a Florida trip, I just have to get my fix by reading trip reports


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Monyk no worries...we saved a glass of the good wine for youse
> 
> Sounds like you are having a grand time on vacation!



Yep- Monyk time for wine!


But I think we should be supportive and help with your laryngitis!






I love your pictures!! Glad you're having a fun time!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade67 said:


> No. We just opted for the very basic package which is the yearbook photo (wearing the drape) and one casual shot. She bought a new dress for that one. I don’t think it was her best choice, but we’ll see.


I was so lucky when my two youngest graduated.  My brother owned a successful photography studio and I got the "super duper photo package with assorted locations for absolutely $0.00.  It was his graduation present to the kids.  They even removed my son's braces and missing tooth from his smile.  I have ginormous photos of my kids with special effects and they each brought a suitcase of stuff to wear.  I didn't even know there was something called a "basic package".  That makes so much more sense.  I was fighting with those two about what shots locations and poses...


----------



## agavegirl1

schumigirl said:


> I only really like Brie as a cheese....and cream cheese!
> 
> And never, ever in a soup. I don’t really like soup though........not a fan. Would never order soup out for dinner.......
> 
> You know me mac........it’s either shrimp or some other form of seafood as an app!!!


Schumi, such blasphemy!  You are speaking to a Wisconsin resident that loves cheese of most types.  Yes, a good Brie baked with cranberry jam is good.  Cream cheese is good (read labels carefully) but there is so much out there!!!.  Wisconsin has a cheese factory every 20-30 miles specializing in something and I have yet to find a homemade mac and cheese blend of cheeses I didn't like.  The real stuff, not the fake orange stuff.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, after lots of booking, then cancellations, now at RPR for October. Yay, as nice walks back with Mac to our rooms.  Weeee, now to get rental down some more.  

Tea for me.  Oddly, tends to make me sleepy when drank at night.  

Little one is so lucky.  While we forbid her from taking a car to school, older one taxi was in service to tote home and back between finals.  To be repeated tomorrow.

And I was a good person.  Package on our doorstep that was not for us.  Not even similar name, nor street number, nor street name.  Older one kindly dropped it off to the address on the package, a place 10 minutes away on the other side of our township.  What was the carrier thinking?  

Makes me hope I have honest neighbors.

Hehe, just realized older one not watching the TV.  Time to channel surf to a show he would not enjoy.

Most restful Monday night to all homies.


----------



## pattyw

Agavegirl- I love cheese!! But you know what I've always wanted -a Green Bay Packers cheese head!!

Lynne- Yay for RPR in October! We'll have a lot of fun when we all meet!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Ahem, as for my "postponed" vacation a little over 500 days away.  DH and I are on board that since we have another year to save, and I am sad, we will add "enhancements".  I already mentioned Club Level at Portofino.  What kind of special things involving HHN 2019 should I consider?  Remembering I have 500 days and a whole nother tax season to save up?  My part time tax job is my vacation fund.  It has no where to go in 2018.  Private tour?  Special Event?  We won't be upgrading the Disney hotel because it is cost prohibitive and DH wants to stay at POR.  

Is there a Brazilian Steak House in Orlando?  Have any of you tried it?  This is something DH wants to try.  I guess I am starting to feel less "down".  Should we rent a car and pay parking just to try new stuff?  Should we just throw more into savings for Uber, Lyft and Taxis?

Well, It's not like I don't have time to figure it out.  

Feeling more positive tonight.  Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> I was so lucky when my two youngest graduated.  My brother owned a successful photography studio and I got the "super duper photo package with assorted locations for absolutely $0.00.  It was his graduation present to the kids.  They even removed my son's braces and missing tooth from his smile.  I have ginormous photos of my kids with special effects and they each brought a suitcase of stuff to wear.  I didn't even know there was something called a "basic package".  That makes so much more sense.  I was fighting with those two about what shots locations and poses...



I am so envious. I would like to do a senior year photo shoot later on on the year, but dread what that will cost. I think that the pictures this week will be taken by the same company that does all of our school photos. I’d rather hire a local photographer for other pictures.


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade67 said:


> I am so envious. I would like to do a senior year photo shoot later on on the year, but dread what that will cost. I think that the pictures this week will be taken by the same company that does all of our school photos. I’d rather hire a local photographer for other pictures.


Oddly, taking school photos is how my brother's studio made most of their money.  He had some really great award winning photographers that worked with him though so those wedding, engagement and grad shoots really enhanced the business.  I do have some successful relatives and then there is normal ordinary me.  I wish said brother owned the studio when daughter number two graduated.  She was "busy", she lived with her Dad in order to go to a better high school, and he "forgot" to do grad pics.  My graduation picture of her right now is her 11th grade school photo which my brother's company took.  .  My ex DH totally dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> Oddly, taking school photos is how my brother's studio made most of their money.  He had some really great award winning photographers that worked with him though so those wedding, engagement and grad shoots really enhanced the business.  I do have some successful relatives and then there is normal ordinary me.  I wish said brother owned the studio when daughter number two graduated.  She was "busy", she lived with her Dad in order to go to a better high school, and he "forgot" to do grad pics.  My graduation picture of her right now is her 11th grade school photo which my brother's company took.  .  My ex DH totally dropped the ball on that one.



I guess we will be doing cap & gown photos at the end of the year. I hope B’s graduation photos look better than mine. I think I look like a child playing dress up in someone’s cap & gown.


----------



## macraven

_Are you saying you are short?_


----------



## Robo56

Sitting in my favorite spot in living room this evening. Checking up on the Sans family.
Saw my doc today. Was put on some steroids to try and ease up neck and upper back issues. Hoping for a good nights sleep tonight.





macraven said:


> Robbie !!!
> You rest all you can and know that our thoughts and prayers are with you for today, tomorrow and everyday until you get back to everyday life.
> This is us giving you many gentle hugs..



Thank you Kneester 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, it will be October before ya know it, and I will be happy to say hello to you again. Gentle hugs until then.



Love the Pic of the Dragon on Gringotts. Escape from a Gringotts is my favorite ride.



Monykalyn said:


> mac said it best and I second her post!



Yep, she did. Thanks Monyk. Hope The laryngitis clears up soon  




tink1957 said:


> So good to hear from you Robbie...glad you're doing okay and continued prayers for all involved



Thank you Tink 




agavegirl1 said:


> Oh Robbie! I watched the news report! Prayers for you and everyone involved. How scary...



Thank you for your prayers agavegirl1. You remain in my prayers also  Hope you are resting well leading up to your surgery. I know it was hard postponing your vacation, but you have the right spirit about saving up more to do fun things when you get to go.





Charade67 said:


> Welcome back Robo!!



Thanks Charade67 




Lynne G said:


> Oh and of course, the one time I stay more than 8 nights with Loews in a year, and their reward program ends this year.



When did you hear about Lowe’s youfirst reward program ending?





agavegirl1 said:


> @pattyw can you spare a little more wine? I am feeling sorry for myself having to cancel my entire 2018 vacation. Pour me a glass...I can toast us both



I will have a bottle with you agavegirl1 even though I’am not particularly a wine drinker......right now feel like I could use it....




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are feeling less sore and aching today. Gentle hugs for today



Thanks Lynne 




schumigirl said:


> You inspired me to buy some new types of hot sauce this morning from our deli...….one looks positively nuclear!!!! Hope so...…..



St. Elmo’s shrimp cocktail sauce is pretty explosive. They sell it at Sam’s here.....They do not spare the horseradish. One tip of your fork in it will clear your sinuses.




kohlby said:


> Robo! So glad to hear from you. Hope your healing goes quickly.



Thanks kohly



schumigirl said:


> Still sending our Robo good thoughts........and those



Thanks Schumi 

 To Keisha

 To pattyw


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Are you saying you are short?_


Well, I am short, but also think I look very young. You be the judge.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Well, I am short, but also think I look very young. You be the judge.


_Well, you are cute as a button and you would never be served a drink unless you had two id’s to show 

I can’t say 16 as you have already told us your kids are not in diapers 

You look sweet and cute!
_


----------



## macraven

_Robbie I’m so glad you dropped in!

I hope the steroids do the trick and help you

You rest as much as you can and heal up

Happy you checked in as you have been missed

Many good thoughts and prayers for you_


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade, you are "teeny" and remind me of my best friend in High school all of 4"10" and weighing about 80 something lbs.  We ha fun with pep club skits with her in them.  Anyway.  Robbie, so nice to see you back and posting.  

Homies, you are correct, in July, some very talented people are going to cut into my spine, relocate some stuff, weld some pieces together etc..

Meanwhile, me cancelling my trip does not hold a candle to our dear Robbie being home and healthy and ...well Yay...Robbie.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I don’t drink any alcoholic beverages. I usually just ignore those conversations. Can’t really contribute to something you know nothing about.



I get it. It`s like me with cats...….no interest in them at all. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all! Missed the wine talk, been having cocktails instead this week. Trying to convince myself that vodka is good for laryngitis- yep lost my voice. Actually don't feel bad other than an occasional stuffiness and can't talk.
> Love a good broccoli cheese soup-winter soup for me,but make a double batch and freeze some for quick dinners, with beer bread...mmmm.
> 
> Senior photos...will be thinking about that again this time next year, better keep in good graces of our friend and neighbor (assistant head of photo dept at university in our town). He did oldest senior pics for a song and they were beautiful.
> 
> Postponed is always better than cancelled.
> 
> Haven't made it to universal yet. Thought we might go tonight but everyone is wiped out. Up at 630 am to make space mountain fastpasses, then stayed til almost 4 at MK. Grandson Jacob loves everything! Even the drop in Pirates, and Astro orbiter. Son and Jacob bonded- have several pics of Ben guiding Jacob and holding hands- think Ben likes being an uncle. Hit but great day. Very busy in MK but seemed people were in pretty decent moods and no rude behavior. A guy was walking by us while waiting on monorail platform and he stopped and said 'oh no we didn't mean to cut line'- nope dude- we awere hanging back cuz we were tired and no problem at all to walk on up and fill in open spaces.  Saw more of that kind of thinking vs the entitled 'I deserve to be here' stuff.
> 
> Breakfast tomorrow at 1900 Park Faire with all the kids (DCP kid isn't going in til 315pm), then will likely finally get to Universal.
> Had a dismeet with chunkymonkey too! So fun!
> 
> Racking up Marriott reward points - suspect if we get back next year to use Uni passes it will be offsite at a Marriott...



Glad you`re having such a nice trip......isn't it nice when people around you are nice...….



Mikkimús said:


> Happy new week everyone!
> We went camping this weekend, it was pouring most of the time and quite cold. But it was with my husbands friends and they are all scouts so trying to argue with them that the weather isnt good enough for camping is a no go. They would go if it was snowing and storming.
> 
> Oh how I long for a Florida trip, I just have to get my fix by reading trip reports



Camping fills me with dread!!! I admire you for going...…….I`d be the one in the hotel looking out the window at the campers...….



agavegirl1 said:


> Schumi, such blasphemy!  You are speaking to a Wisconsin resident that loves cheese of most types.  Yes, a good Brie baked with cranberry jam is good.  Cream cheese is good (read labels carefully) but there is so much out there!!!.  Wisconsin has a cheese factory every 20-30 miles specializing in something and I have yet to find a homemade mac and cheese blend of cheeses I didn't like.  The real stuff, not the fake orange stuff.



lol...….cranberry and brie are one of my favourite combos!!! I do like a good Scottish cheddar.....but never, ever in a soup for me!!!!  Yes, we all like a good home made mac n cheese......never use fake cheese!!!! and Tom just reminded me I have been known to nibble on a good cheeseboard......but the soup thing isn't for me. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Ahem, as for my "postponed" vacation a little over 500 days away.  DH and I are on board that since we have another year to save, and I am sad, we will add "enhancements".  I already mentioned Club Level at Portofino.  What kind of special things involving HHN 2019 should I consider?  Remembering I have 500 days and a whole nother tax season to save up?  My part time tax job is my vacation fund.  It has no where to go in 2018.  Private tour?  Special Event?  We won't be upgrading the Disney hotel because it is cost prohibitive and DH wants to stay at POR.
> 
> Is there a Brazilian Steak House in Orlando?  Have any of you tried it?  This is something DH wants to try.  I guess I am starting to feel less "down".  Should we rent a car and pay parking just to try new stuff?  Should we just throw more into savings for Uber, Lyft and Taxis?
> 
> Well, It's not like I don't have time to figure it out.
> 
> Feeling more positive tonight.  Thank you all for your support.



We went to Texas de Brazil a good few years back...….very disappointing. I think the quality of the meat was poor but folks were just seeing quantity there......I wouldn't go back. They did have a good salad bar though......very noisy. 

Glad you`re feeling a little more positive...….

Robo…….nice to see you feeling a little better...…….



Tuesday again...…..

Went out to get my friend some presents for her 50th birthday on Thursday. That`s another one hitting the milestone...…..went looking for some cushions too and didn't see anything today....always the way. 

Beautiful sunny day here today...….light breeze, but think we`ll be sitting in the garden this afternoon again. 

Have a great Tuesday...…...


----------



## macraven

_I can look at a calendar to see what day it is

But since all my days blend together I have to read it on the San to know if it is that day 
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I can look at a calendar to see what day it is
> 
> But since all my days blend together I have to read it on the San to know if it is that day _



lol......I know I woke up this morning and didn't have a clue what day it was today...…..asked Tom and he told me how many sleeps till our next trip.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ta Ta Tuesday, taco on the mind homies!  

Ah, sun, glorious sun, has made an appearance in the clear sky on the horizon.  Not yet quite warming, car said it was 50 out, but that's okay, the rain has left the building, and we inch closer toward 80 today.  Sunglasses worn, and I'm on the short side too, so the sun visor is never low enough.  But, hey not complaining.  At least I did not have to commute on one of our major highways, seems the river decided to run with the cars, many stalled from the rising water on the road. Road closed for almost 10 hours, before the water receded.  Still not as passable as could be, lots of mud deposited on the road.  Hoping to go on it on Sunday, so hoping the mud is gone by now.  The rain kindly washed away the bird poop that made my kids laugh at the chosen locations for that poop to land on my car.






, yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Schumi, hope you are enjoying your nicer weather.  Does put most in a better mood, when the weather is nice.  Hope you find the cushions you were looking for.  And yep, my youngest brother turns 50 this week-end.  Milestone indeed.  That and he has a 4 year old.  Says he's getting old.  LOL

With that, little one said she reminded me friend's birthday party is Friday night.  I said, remind, what?  I do forget things, but I clearly don't remember that little info.  So, asked her what present she wants to give.  Something with cats.  Alright then, what does that mean?  Guess we will be shopping when I get home on Friday.  Nothing like last minute.  We did go to the mall last night, but she did not see anything she wanted to buy.  Ended up with an iced coffee, as she could not decide as she was feeling somewhat cold, but not sure wanted to drink something hot.  

Robo, so glad you have some steroids, and sending healing thoughts that the pain and aches are less and less.  

Mac, hope your coffee is hot this morning.  Give those cats a hug.  


With that, tea for me.  Love that we have some week-end stuff.  Zoo, and funeral on Saturday, seeing superhero family on Sunday, and next week, dino saving seeing Sunday.  Wahoo, it's June, homies.  The month school ends, summer begins and so does camp.  Kids on the same schedule for another summer.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday all! Another glorious day here!! trying to get all caught up at work- only 10 days until we leave for Orlando!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot Patty, last day you have to say, I have a double digit countdown.


----------



## keishashadow

I ‘aged out’ of tent camping when i hit 50 . DH of the mountain-man type of camper. When i hit 40 insisted on taking a blowup pool float.  He thot it heresy.  Following year bought a screened in thing. That was the end of it haha.  He now freely admits that 4 & 5 star hotels are lovely indeed. _Will never forget the year there was a freak snow overnight (pre internet days, yes, i’m that old .  Woke up wet. Thought one of the kids had a rare, major accident. Nope, the moisture was seeping up through the ground.  That sort of cold takes awhile to work out of your bones!
_
Carole well, guilty as charged with whatever wine placed in front of me, especially when a guest at a party.  It’s only the red wine that literally makes me feel like death, often an hour or so after ingesting.

I developed a whopper of a Rx sulfa allergy my late 20’s. Maybe sulfites in the same ballpark?  Might explain it my reaction



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all! Missed the wine talk, been having cocktails instead this week. Trying to convince myself that vodka is good for laryngitis- yep lost my voice. Actually don't feel bad other than an occasional stuffiness and can't talk.
> Love a good broccoli cheese soup-winter soup for me,but make a double batch and freeze some for quick dinners, with beer bread...mmmm.
> 
> Senior photos...will be thinking about that again this time next year, better keep in good graces of our friend and neighbor (assistant head of photo dept at university in our town). He did oldest senior pics for a song and they were beautiful.
> 
> Postponed is always better than cancelled.
> 
> Haven't made it to universal yet. Thought we might go tonight but everyone is wiped out. Up at 630 am to make space mountain fastpasses, then stayed til almost 4 at MK. Grandson Jacob loves everything! Even the drop in Pirates, and Astro orbiter. Son and Jacob bonded- have several pics of Ben guiding Jacob and holding hands- think Ben likes being an uncle. Hit but great day. Very busy in MK but seemed people were in pretty decent moods and no rude behavior. A guy was walking by us while waiting on monorail platform and he stopped and said 'oh no we didn't mean to cut line'- nope dude- we awere hanging back cuz we were tired and no problem at all to walk on up and fill in open spaces.  Saw more of that kind of thinking vs the entitled 'I deserve to be here' stuff.
> 
> Breakfast tomorrow at 1900 Park Faire with all the kids (DCP kid isn't going in til 315pm), then will likely finally get to Universal.
> Had a dismeet with chunkymonkey too! So fun!
> 
> Racking up Marriott reward points - suspect if we get back next year to use Uni passes it will be offsite at a Marriott...



Since i’m Waxing old today haha, will share this. When I was a kid the family doctor would prescribe a shot of Rock N Rye to help us sleep & quiet our coughs/sooth throat.  He’d lose his license in this age if not worse.  How did we ever survive. 

Congrats on the point run!  It’s an epic moment when the kids can do the big boy stuff. 

Yes, the soup will be frozen in bowl sized batches today. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Schumi, such blasphemy!  You are speaking to a Wisconsin resident that loves cheese of most types.  Yes, a good Brie baked with cranberry jam is good.  Cream cheese is good (read labels carefully) but there is so much out there!!!.  Wisconsin has a cheese factory every 20-30 miles specializing in something and I have yet to find a homemade mac and cheese blend of cheeses I didn't like.  The real stuff, not the fake orange stuff.



A whole generation of kids growing up who think Kraft is the bomb is sad. 

Tried the Plaza version with the pulled pork.  Decent, never had that combo but will say enough to feed 2 people easily.   Too much rich food and I’m looking something to cut it.  Lol glass of wine probably would’ve done the trick.



agavegirl1 said:


> Ahem, as for my "postponed" vacation a little over 500 days away.  DH and I are on board that since we have another year to save, and I am sad, we will add "enhancements".  I already mentioned Club Level at Portofino.  What kind of special things involving HHN 2019 should I consider?  Remembering I have 500 days and a whole nother tax season to save up?  My part time tax job is my vacation fund.  It has no where to go in 2018.  Private tour?  Special Event?  We won't be upgrading the Disney hotel because it is cost prohibitive and DH wants to stay at POR.
> 
> Is there a Brazilian Steak House in Orlando?  Have any of you tried it?  This is something DH wants to try.  I guess I am starting to feel less "down".  Should we rent a car and pay parking just to try new stuff?  Should we just throw more into savings for Uber, Lyft and Taxis?
> 
> Well, It's not like I don't have time to figure it out.
> 
> Feeling more positive tonight.  Thank you all for your support.



POR isn’t exactly cheap these days.  Before they started to charge for parking @ WDW, I’d say at least rent a car there & explore outside the bubble a bit. Uber & Lyft cheap & easy in MCO.

You have lots of good ideas & time. My vote for Private vs Public tour, can always try to drum up some guests you can vette here to offset the price. 

I wanted to try the Brazilian steakhouse @ crossroads but read some awful reviews then it perinneally popped up on groupon which tends to be a big, red warning flag for me. Make sure to post if you find an interesting contender.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I ‘aged out’ of tent camping when i hit 50 . DH of the mountain-man type of camper. When i hit 40 insisted on taking a blowup pool float. He thot it heresy. Following year bought a screened in thing. That was the end of it haha. He now freely admits that 4 & 5 star hotels are lovely indeed.



We're both camping wimps!! But we've enjoyed Ft Wilderness cabins and the Treehouse villas! I guess we're ok at glamping!!


----------



## kohlby

agavegirl1 said:


> Ahem, as for my "postponed" vacation a little over 500 days away.  DH and I are on board that since we have another year to save, and I am sad, we will add "enhancements".  I already mentioned Club Level at Portofino.  What kind of special things involving HHN 2019 should I consider?  Remembering I have 500 days and a whole nother tax season to save up?  My part time tax job is my vacation fund.  It has no where to go in 2018.  Private tour?  Special Event?  We won't be upgrading the Disney hotel because it is cost prohibitive and DH wants to stay at POR.
> 
> Is there a Brazilian Steak House in Orlando?  Have any of you tried it?  This is something DH wants to try.  I guess I am starting to feel less "down".  Should we rent a car and pay parking just to try new stuff?  Should we just throw more into savings for Uber, Lyft and Taxis?
> 
> Well, It's not like I don't have time to figure it out.
> 
> Feeling more positive tonight.  Thank you all for your support.


I'd see what extras you decide to do and then consider if renting a car makes sense.  For example, if you decide to do a day at the beach, rent a car.  If you stay local though,  or do extras with buses like Busch Gardens,  I'd think uber/lyft might actually be cheapest since you have a parking fees at both Portofino and POR on top of the rental cost.




Happy Tuesday!  It's off to robotics later this afternoon.  The worse thing about the drive is that I pass the Disney exit. (I go that way to all the Disney parks except for MK).  I see exit 8 in all of its glory with "Disney World" on the sign, but yet, I have to take exit 6 after it.  It reminds me I live in a vacation place but yet have too much adulting to do.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Robo...so glad to hear from you and hope you're feeling better soon 

Agavegirl...your new trip plans sound awesome!  It helps to have something to look forward to when you're healing and 2019 will be here before you know it.

Patty  for your 10 day countdown!  I might be there at the same time if we can get a good deal either that week or the week of the 4th...just have to talk my DD into it.

Carole...how many sleeps do you have left?  I love cheese...goes good with wine but neither one is on my pretrip diet unfortunately.

Janet...the last time we went camping it rained all night and our tent leaked so we were all wet and miserable...DD vowed never to go camping again so imagine my surprise when she suggested we go camping with friends for the 4th of July  I'm too old to sleep on the ground, I have enough trouble just getting out of bed in the morning.

Kohlby, adulting is overrated...I say go to the parks.

Yikes on the river in the road Lynne...we are surrounded by water around here and have been cut off from traveling a few times in the past...not fun at all.

The corporate powers that be decided to reduce our hours during the busiest time of the year for the next few weeks so I have to work only 3 days out of 11...guess I'll get lots of time to do all the chores I've been avoiding or I could take a little solo trip.

Happy Tuesday everyone   Time to get going.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am not sure that would ever get old,  Kohlby.  LOL 

My little one gets a sour look, when I say when you and older one are out of the house, and GM is gone, we may head South. It remains on my radar, anyway. LOL

Tink, yep, make lemonade out of lemon, not having more work days.  Hope you can enjoy a vacation over 4th of July, but not in a tent, and goi for it, a solo trip.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Robo...so glad to hear from you and hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> Agavegirl...your new trip plans sound awesome!  It helps to have something to look forward to when you're healing and 2019 will be here before you know it.
> 
> Patty  for your 10 day countdown!  I might be there at the same time if we can get a good deal either that week or the week of the 4th...just have to talk my DD into it.
> 
> Carole...how many sleeps do you have left?  I love cheese...goes good with wine but neither one is on my pretrip diet unfortunately.
> 
> Janet...the last time we went camping it rained all night and our tent leaked so we were all wet and miserable...DD vowed never to go camping again so imagine my surprise when she suggested we go camping with friends for the 4th of July  I'm too old to sleep on the ground, I have enough trouble just getting out of bed in the morning.
> 
> Kohlby, adulting is overrated...I say go to the parks.
> 
> Yikes on the river in the road Lynne...we are surrounded by water around here and have been cut off from traveling a few times in the past...not fun at all.
> 
> The corporate powers that be decided to reduce our hours during the busiest time of the year for the next few weeks so I have to work only 3 days out of 11...guess I'll get lots of time to do all the chores I've been avoiding or I could take a little solo trip.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone   Time to get going.



Go for the trip Vicki!!!! Absolutely...…..you`re so close!!!! Might as well take advantage of the time off you have...….chores will still be there when you get home...…..

WE have 30 sleeps till overnight at airport...….and 92 sleeps till September...…..not that I`m counting...…..

Camping. No. I told DH when we first met when a friend mentioned camping that the only stars I sleep under are 5 stars  he believed me as well...….that is not my idea of fun. Even Kyle never wanted to go camping as a kid......thank goodness!!!

Now I want a cheeseboard with some wine...…….

It`s 5 o Clock somewhere...…….


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Lunch break again. Nothing interesting to report. 



macraven said:


> _Well, you are cute as a button and you would never be served a drink unless you had two id’s to show
> 
> I can’t say 16 as you have already told us your kids are not in diapers
> 
> You look sweet and cute!_


Aww...thanks macraven. I’m actually 17 in that picture. I think I look more like I’m 12. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Charade, you are "teeny" and remind me of my best friend in High school all of 4"10" and weighing about 80 something lbs.


 I wish I was still that small. The height is still the same (5’2”), but the width is a lot greater now. 



tink1957 said:


> The corporate powers that be decided to reduce our hours during the busiest time of the year for the next few weeks so I have to work only 3 days out of 11...guess I'll get lots of time to do all the chores I've been avoiding or I could take a little solo trip.


I vote solo trip.  I would love to do a solo trip sometime. 

Camping- not for me. I am not the outdoorsy type at all. I’ll take a budget hotel over camping any day, although I think I have been spoiled by the Royal Pacific.


----------



## tink1957

I had too much time on my hands so I just renewed my AP   I did it online as opposed to by phone and it was so much easier...didn't have to fight for the FL resident rate like I usually do so I think it's the way to go.  I was debating whether to downgrade back to the 2 park but decided it was too much trouble for $80 and I might have to call.  Now I'm good until October 2019


----------



## Lynne G

That's great Tink!  Never have renewed online, always called.  Since I will be at the Dark Side when my pass expires, can I just do it at a ticket window?  Hope so, otherwise, will do right before we leave.

Charade, that's funny, when I was getting married, I was 27.  Went to a store to get a long line bra for under my dress.  The lady helping me asked if I was graduating from high school.     I had been carded quite a few times when I was in my 20's.  Guess I don't look young anymore, as haven't been carded for some time now.  And, yep, quite a bit more pooh than I was in my 20's.  5 ft 2 also.  

Lunch is over, inside is almost too cool again, so time for a walk.  Did a walk before lunch, now have to do one after lunch.  

Enjoy your Tuesday, homies.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Charade and Lynne...I'm 5'2" also...short people unite!!!

I also have put on a few pounds and have been carded up until I hit 40 which coincided with my weight gain


----------



## Charade67

I’m sitting through a very boring online insurance tutorial.


----------



## macraven

_The only time I get carded is when I ask for the senior discounts..

Some places in my area they do discounts at 55, 60, 62_


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Robo...so glad to hear from you and hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> Agavegirl...your new trip plans sound awesome!  It helps to have something to look forward to when you're healing and 2019 will be here before you know it.
> 
> Patty  for your 10 day countdown!  I might be there at the same time if we can get a good deal either that week or the week of the 4th...just have to talk my DD into it.
> 
> Carole...how many sleeps do you have left?  I love cheese...goes good with wine but neither one is on my pretrip diet unfortunately.
> 
> Janet...the last time we went camping it rained all night and our tent leaked so we were all wet and miserable...DD vowed never to go camping again so imagine my surprise when she suggested we go camping with friends for the 4th of July  I'm too old to sleep on the ground, I have enough trouble just getting out of bed in the morning.
> 
> Kohlby, adulting is overrated...I say go to the parks.
> 
> Yikes on the river in the road Lynne...we are surrounded by water around here and have been cut off from traveling a few times in the past...not fun at all.
> 
> The corporate powers that be decided to reduce our hours during the busiest time of the year for the next few weeks so I have to work only 3 days out of 11...guess I'll get lots of time to do all the chores I've been avoiding or I could take a little solo trip.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone   Time to get going.



My method would be to wiggle out of sleeping bag, roll over like a dog onto my hands & knees & go for it. Once i grabbed the tent pole. Let’s just say not a good idea.needed a new tent anyway.




tink1957 said:


> I had too much time on my hands so I just renewed my AP   I did it online as opposed to by phone and it was so much easier...didn't have to fight for the FL resident rate like I usually do so I think it's the way to go.  I was debating whether to downgrade back to the 2 park but decided it was too much trouble for $80 and I might have to call.  Now I'm good until October 2019


----------



## Charade67

One hour sitting through a very boring tutorial and I didn’t learn anything that I didn’t already know. And I left work with a splitting headache. 

On the plus side, I have been reminded of how fortunate I am. We have a client who has been having trouble with her 16 year old daughter. Now I only know the mom’s side of this, but it sounds like the girl is an entitled little brat. She expects mom to do everything for her, buy only expensive clothes, eat out every night, etc. The girl has run away and moved in with her 23 year old sister. The dad (parents are divorced) seems to think this is okay and the 23 year old is perfectly capable of raising her younger sister. The mom is angry at everyone right now. I am fortunate that B is mostly a good kid. I get the occasional teenage attitude, but nothing like this. 

Good to see several of us in the 5’2” club. We are not short. We are fun sized or space saving.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I knew it. Dh upgraded to premier uni passes.  When are peeps going to HHN?


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, Check RApstars thread.  For me, will be at the Dark Side 4 to 12 October.


----------



## agavegirl1

5' 1" and shrinking here.  Vertically challenged people UNITE!


----------



## macraven

_Many of us are not on RAPstars list.
I know I am not.

I'll be there Sept 30 - Oct 12_


----------



## tink1957

I'm going Sept 18 - 25 and moving to Pop on the 25th for 1 night.


----------



## keishashadow

agavegirl1 said:


> 5' 1" and shrinking here.  Vertically challenged people UNITE!


I used to be 5’5. Everyone said I was shrinking. I would protest. Had DEXA scan last year and tech lol’d th n measured me and said she’d be nice & give me’ 5 feet on my chart.  Yet another of life’s special moments slapping me upside my head!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Well I knew it. Dh upgraded to premier uni passes.  When are peeps going to HHN?



We'll be there 9/28-10/6. 

I'm 5'8''- still, I hope!. I haven't been measured lately, so maybe I'm shrinking, too!  I always wanted to be short so that I could wear high heels and look fashionable!  I felt like an old lady because I wore flats as a teenager.  I didn't want to be taller than the boys! 

But, when my sons started growing, I started wearing heels so that I wasn't shorter than them!! One of my bosses is shorter than me and I still find myself slouching around him!


----------



## Monykalyn

5’7” here- with a 6’2” husband and daughter, other dtr 5’6” (and still growing) and 5’4” son who hasn’t hit growth spurt yet. I’ll be the shorty.  


Will check kids band schedules when we get back. May be able to sneak away for long weekend end of September, or else will be end of October (maybe- have a cruise in October too).


----------



## Charade67

I am really bummed. We just found out that the contractor we were going to hire for our deck repair is not licensed. That’s not a risk I am willing to take. We should have known that his low quote was too good to be true. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 



I will be at HHN if no changes occur Sept 30 to October 12.



Tink go for the short vacation and celebrate.


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> am really bummed. We just found out that the contractor we were going to hire for our deck repair is not licensed. That’s not a risk I am willing to take. We should have known that his low quote was too good to be true. Back to the drawing board.



Glad you found out about the contractor before you hired him.


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade, I always hate trying to find contractors out of the blue.  We need to replace the heating elements on our water heater and replace our garage doors very soon.  We are really unfamiliar with vendors.  I dug through my receipts for the last plumbing project I had done 3 years ago and hope he can help with the water heater.  The garage doors are being handled by a local company that carries the doors I like and are "authorized dealers" for that brand so I am hopeful.  

What kind of deck repairs?  Anything you can do yourself?  We end up learning how to do things ourselves a lot and just going for it.  Amazing what you can learn on YouTube.  We ended up doing our own deck repairs, and re-staining last summer but the repairs were minor.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I used to be 5’5. Everyone said I was shrinking. I would protest. Had DEXA scan last year and tech lol’d th n measured me and said she’d be nice & give me’ 5 feet on my chart.  Yet another of life’s special moments slapping me upside my head!




_Hey....I've known you since, when ...2004 or 5 ?
You were short back then and you are short now.


I'm 5' 3.5" barefooted and i had to look down at you last year.

_
_I'm bringing a tape measure with me this year_


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> What kind of deck repairs?  Anything you can do yourself?  We end up learning how to do things ourselves a lot and just going for it.  Amazing what you can learn on YouTube.  We ended up doing our own deck repairs, and re-staining last summer but the repairs were minor.



We are both completely inept when it comes to home repairs. The deck needs serious repairs, almost a complete rebuild. We are also planning an extension. We have a small balcony attached to the master bedroom. We are planning on removing that and just extending the deck. If we do that then we will also have to move the stairs. We are going to get a few more quotes and then make a decision.


----------



## macraven

_Contractor talk.....


I know your pain charade as we are always searching for someone that knows what they are doing and if they have insurance.

I have been looking for one year to find a qualified company to replace/repair our deck.


The fly by nights are always ready to work.
The established, qualified are hard to hire.
Wait listing for them is what we have had to do.
_


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...DbAhVHDcAKHf3PDUoQMwicAihHMEc&iact=mrc&uact=8



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw11JnGQBXv_gclfe0Ay_BSU&ust=1528969633719573


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> 5’7” here- with a 6’2” husband and daughter, other dtr 5’6” (and still growing) and 5’4” son who hasn’t hit growth spurt yet. I’ll be the shorty.
> 
> Will check kids band schedules when we get back. May be able to sneak away for long weekend end of September, or else will be end of October (maybe- have a cruise in October too).



5`7 here too!!! Perfect height for a lady I`m told...….. 

Nice to be able to get your plans sorted out MonyK……….



Charade67 said:


> I am really bummed. We just found out that the contractor we were going to hire for our deck repair is not licensed. That’s not a risk I am willing to take. We should have known that his low quote was too good to be true. Back to the drawing board.



That sucks! Nope, only trusted and recommended tradesmen for us too...….it really isn't worth it. We were caught out once, thankfully the work was still actually really good......but, we were lucky. 



Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family
> 
> I will be at HHN if no changes occur Sept 30 to October 12.
> 
> Tink go for the short vacation and celebrate.



 


Happy Wednesday...……

I hate shopping for dull stuff...….and today we had to go look for a new grass cutter...….dull isn't the word. And we didn't even buy one......he couldn't make up his mind. Told him to just order one and have it delivered......like the shed.....I really don't care what kind or size it is...…..

BLT`s for lunch today...…..quiet day ahead. 

Now under 30 days till NYC and Orlando...….29 sleeps. My DH is officially worse than me for being impatient for the next trip 

Have a great Wednesday...…...


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I used to be 5’5. Everyone said I was shrinking. I would protest. Had DEXA scan last year and tech lol’d th n measured me and said she’d be nice & give me’ 5 feet on my chart.  Yet another of life’s special moments slapping me upside my head!



I need to go look at that picture of us all at HHN...….I thought you were taller...….


----------



## Lynne G

Camel  - hump day, oh yes it is, Schumi.  And yay!  Your countdown is in the 20's now.  Little one would join you for lunch.  She always orders BLTs, with no mayo.  Quiet day is a good day, in my book.

Charade, that is frustrating, my Dsis did that too, got her old deck torn down, then expanded, and added more stairs, and also connected to her bedroom outside door as well.  I hope you can find a quality contractor to fix yours.  

So, cloudy Wednesday for us.  Weather reporter:  clouds most of the day, rain, though I don't see it being that heavy, but there are intermittent thunderstorms around.  Muggy day says me.   

With that, take a peak on the horizon, Friday is coming closer into focus, yes, this hump of a day means the weekend isn't far away.

And little one has her last day of school.  Wow, that was fast.  Asked her since the school calendar says last day is Thursday, why not finishing up tomorrow?  Well she doubled up her finals, so has one this morning, then she is finished, and does not have to report or stay in school after her last exam.  Ah, the mom alarm will be turned off for almost two weeks.  

Time for tea, and oh pooh, that AC is cranking high.  Should have worn socks.     


  Good Morning homies.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday!! Heavy rain here!! But only 9 days until Orlando!!


----------



## macraven

_It looks like rain here this morning 

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _It looks like rain here this morning
> _



We have such a weird day here......started off warm and sunny and now its cloudy and dull. 

Weather warning of high winds for tonight into tomorrow......lovely. 

Still trying to find a new decorator...….I don't want to wait 5 weeks, but all the good ones are busy. I`d have a bash myself, but with the flooring down in both rooms I`d rather the professionals did it anyway...…..I used to like decorating, now...….no. 

Out tonight for early dinner...…...


----------



## Monykalyn

Wednesday and nearly done with vacay. Ah well still have a few more days. At American Express Lounge at universal studios hydrating and cooling off. Girl teen didn’t want to get up this am so we left her sleeping in condo-better than dealing with cranky teen. Rode transformers, F&F, MiB twice, spells around Diagonal alley and now going to head out for pool time. USO closes tonight at 6, so want to be back here in time to ride HE to IoA, and Grigotts with EP. Have lots of food for lunch at condo, plus can make a frozen concoction for poolside. 
F&F was ok. Could be so much better but glad we did it. We did like Kong though.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I have stories about a cranky teen, MonyK.  LOL  Glad you are having a great time, and get to have more fun for a few more days.

After being so cold inside, and yawning some, took a walk in the light rain, and ended up with a large, hot macchiato.  Feel warmer and peppier now.

Got my hair cut last night, and was asked if wanted layers.  Um, not really, but if you think I should.  Eek, puff is not the right word, and well, it will grow out.  Legally blonde though, and that's a good thing.  Little one also got her hair, that was as long as her butt, cut shorter.  After over 10 inches given to Locks of Love.  Unhappy little one says look at this little ponytail.  Nah, don't feel sorry for ya.  It will grow out, just look at me.   She wanted her hair dyed black, but that was met with frowns, so no dyed hair for her.  She doesn't understand, her hair color is beautiful.  Born with brown hair, that has blonde and red highlights.  Ain't it always what you don't have. LOL


----------



## kohlby

It's always nice when I'm not the shortest in a group.  I need some of you shorties to stand next to me to make me feel taller.  (I've only met mac and she's taller than me). I'm 5'1".  My predicted adult height was only 4'6" at one point so I actually don't feel that short.  I'm normal short.  Not "look at that short lady" short.  I was "you must be lying about your age" short for most of my childhood.  Hubby is 6'5" so he can reach the high stuff and I can reach the low stuff.  (And our kids had a chance. Only one out of the three is short and though always the shortest in a group her age, not medical testing shortness so that's good.  The tough part was waiting so long for the 54" rides for her). 

Watching everyone put their dates on the HHN thread is difficult!  I want to put my dates on there too but don't know them yet.  I expect I will be there at least one of the first few Sundays.  Maybe a couple of them.  We found Sundays were good days to go.  The teen crowd was lower, the adults got a little less rowdy, and crowds were more manageable.  Plus, we could get there earlier and do rides since husband wasn't at work.


----------



## Monykalyn

I have to do some more research on the passes we bought. I know we get a ticket to HHN but I think only good for certain nights? Preferred parking was nice but think hubs is gonna use valet from now on. Talk about spoiled - that and kids don't have to wait in "standby" lines .  Although we did MiB standby and transformers and Spider-Man standby - you miss a bit going EP, so that was fun. And standby walk on, so even better this am. 

Wonder if the summer attendance for both parks down? DCP kidult got 2 extra comp tickets- no cm entrance needed- good through June 29. No notice or warning or anything.  Makes ya wonder...

Poolside with nice cocktail, sun out from behind cloud, time to get cooled off again.

Happy Wednesday peeps.  Robo hope you are feeling better, and agave girl you too!


----------



## macraven

_Mony you can pull up the link for the premier pass in the FAQ Quick Access Sticky.
I have the pass link in that site.

The after 4 pm for one time usage of the ride lines is not valid during hhn nights

You can use your one night free hhn ticket any night but Saturdays. 
You get 15% discounts while preferred receives 10% discounts.

Maybe the motherland is trying to drum up the crowds for June?_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Still trying to find a new decorator...….I don't want to wait 5 weeks, but all the good ones are busy. I`d have a bash myself, but with the flooring down in both rooms I`d rather the professionals did it anyway...…..I used to like decorating, now...….no.
> 
> .



_Fly me over and I will paint every wall in your house purple.
You'll love it


But you will have to hire another one of the homies for clean up.
I don't do floors._


----------



## macraven

kohlby said:


> It's always nice when I'm not the shortest in a group.  I need some of you shorties to stand next to me to make me feel taller.  (I've only met mac and she's taller than me). I'm 5'1".  My predicted adult height was only 4'6" at one point so I actually don't feel that short.  I'm normal short.  Not "look at that short lady" short.  I was "you must be lying about your age" short for most of my childhood.  Hubby is 6'5" so he can reach the high stuff and I can reach the low stuff.  (And our kids had a chance. Only one out of the three is short and though always the shortest in a group her age, not medical testing shortness so that's good.  The tough part was waiting so long for the 54" rides for her).
> 
> Watching everyone put their dates on the HHN thread is difficult!  I want to put my dates on there too but don't know them yet.  I expect I will be there at least one of the first few Sundays.  Maybe a couple of them.  We found Sundays were good days to go.  The teen crowd was lower, the adults got a little less rowdy, and crowds were more manageable.  Plus, we could get there earlier and do rides since husband wasn't at work.


 

_I have met kohlby and she is short._
_and she is very nice._

_I have been doing my best not to mention Randy Newman's song......_


_Just give us a heads up on the san when you plan to hit hhn._
_One of us surely would be there and could do a mini meet with you._

_I only listed my dates here._
_Figure every else reading on the dis, does check the thread out and reads it on occassion._

_I'm always ready for a meet up._


----------



## keishashadow

Some days are longer than others.  You know you’re beat when counting down the hours till you can crawl into bed

Poured off & on all day.  Was comfortable, then the sun came out and the dew point soared yuck.  Was just told the softball game is still on.  No idea how that could be as field will be a mess as in rough shape last game, season winding down the grooming has slacked off. Glad i don’t have to clean that uniform afterwards

. 





schumigirl said:


> I need to go look at that picture of us all at HHN...….I thought you were taller...….



I project taller hahahaha a legend in my own mind  The 80’s were great, got to tease that hair for an extra inch or two. Half considering ‘bounding’ that way for HHN lol.  No costumes allowed i realize, but it’s very popular @ WDW and i do see large groups rocking 40’s & 50’s gear mostly for photos @ U on weekends now & again.  Revenge of the material girl? Lol



Monykalyn said:


> I have to do some more research on the passes we bought. I know we get a ticket to HHN but I think only good for certain nights? Preferred parking was nice but think hubs is gonna use valet from now on. Talk about spoiled - that and kids don't have to wait in "standby" lines .  Although we did MiB standby and transformers and Spider-Man standby - you miss a bit going EP, so that was fun. And standby walk on, so even better this am.
> 
> Wonder if the summer attendance for both parks down? DCP kidult got 2 extra comp tickets- no cm entrance needed- good through June 29. No notice or warning or anything.  Makes ya wonder...
> 
> Poolside with nice cocktail, sun out from behind cloud, time to get cooled off again.
> 
> Happy Wednesday peeps.  Robo hope you are feeling better, and agave girl you too!



That is interesting.  Will say it wasn’t too bad week pre Mother’s Day. Had been there in past same time period and it was much busier.  Weather was hot & dry, perfect park weather

Conversely, WDW was slammed especially @ MK over multiple visits in Jan, Feb, April & May.  Then, i read the reports that they were cutting back dramatically on staffing & loading rides.  Same as they do last hours of the night to rack up the standby times to discourage guests.  Shady stuff indeed.



macraven said:


> _Fly me over and I will paint every wall in your house purple.
> You'll love it
> 
> 
> But you will have to hire another one of the homies for clean up.
> I don't do floors._



No windows for me but i clean a mean bathroom.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha you are hired.



Do you work for food?........I'll order out_


----------



## macraven

_Almost midnight.
I'll leave the light on for the homies........


don't want anyone to stumble and break a toe._


----------



## tink1957

Thanks mac, I'm now wide awake after falling asleep on the couch while watching TV.

Guess I'll talk to myself for now.


Good night all


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Yes, girls and boys, it's Thursday.  Yes,and the sun is shining, the sky is blue, and the thermometer showing in the low 80's today.  Woot!  No rain until Sunday, and even then, typical random thunderstorms.  Lucky, most of the bad weather last night was South of me.  Just South of me, thinking a tornado hit.  Overturned cars and trees, some roofs missing.  If it is confirmed to have been one, I assume a category 1.  And also lucky, the high weather system won the fight with the low weather system, hence our beautiful weather streak.  Weather guy says hot and steamy starting Sunday.  Oh yeah, bring it on.  Summer.  

Good Morning homies.  Rise and shine.  Take a drink or two, coffee, tea, wine, beer, whatever hydrates you today.  Thirsty Thursday it is.  

Patty's count is 8.


----------



## schumigirl

lol mac...…..purple walls??? Hmmm......not sure about that...….we do have a pale lilac in our dining room...….the one we part papered....but you`d be more than welcome to try...…..free room and board!!! I`ve been told our spare guest rooms are divine to stay in...….

Just missed you this morning Vicki...….hope you got some sleep...…..usually I`m on my own at that time of the morning...…..talking to myself....

Janet, I don't do windows either...…..well, not the outside anyway.....because we burn candles a lot, I`m kinda forced to clean the insides more often than I`d like......my mother on the other hand, as I`m sure I`ve told you before, would relish washing them as she loves doing windows!!!! I keep saying when we visit, you`re 83 mum.....sit down!!! I missed that desire to work gene!!!! 



It is blowing a hoolie here today...….wild and woolly!!! But warm and sun is shining....very strange. 

Been grocery shopping and dropped off friends birthday gifts......she was thrilled. And even thrilled to join the 50 something club as I reminded her.....she knows I was kidding...……

Came back and our joiner had left some brochures for us as we plan to redo the downstairs bathroom. He has lots of guys work for him and a couple are plumbers, so although he will replace all the woodwork and build the cabinets we want, he gets the plumber to do the fitting. So will have a glance through them later.....would like that done before NYC, so hope he can fit us in. 

Which is...……..4 weeks today till overnight at airport...…….

Have a great Thursday...………….


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, SW switched my October flight down from 7am to 6:30am. Won't complain.  Just means I get up 1/2 hour earlier.  4am versus 4:30am is not a big deal to me.  Means, I may have DH give me a ride rather than take the train.  I don't think the airport train starts until 5am out my way.  Nice, a little earlier time to check in at POP.  Yep, visit the mouse for 3 days, well, 4, as I'll just get to RPR later, around dinner time, that check out day.

So, if any want to say hi somewhere in the mouse world, 1 to 4 October, just let me know.  Otherwise, I'll be happy to say hello in the Dark Side from late 4 until lunchtime 12.

Schumi, I hope you get your bathroom stuff done before you leave.  That would be so nice to see it changed, both before and after your trip.  Yay! 4 weeks will be quick, I am sure.


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone! Wow- it's been crazy this morning! Happy Thursday to all!! Another beautiful day here! Mother Nature is finally smiling on Western NY!! 

Monyk- We just upgraded our AP's to Premier.  Used the after 4 EP and it was nice! Allowed us to stay at Sapphire Falls!! 

Lynne- We're at UO 9/28-10/6.  We have to all get together!  Yes- thx for the countdown  8 days!!!  

Schumi- 4 weeks to go!! Yay! We keep missing each other on our trips, but I think Sept-Oct will work! 

Off to my last physical therapy appt! My shoulder is almost at 100%!!


----------



## Charade67

I’m a day behind again. Just wasn’t up to doing much yesterday. I didn’t sleep much the night before, so I ended up leaving work early. I went to the grocery to get something to make for supper then went home and took a nap. When I went to make supper I discovered that I had forgotten to buy one of the main ingredients. We were short on time so we just grabbed something quick out. I will attempt to make supper again tonight. 

I will be leaving early again today. One of our therapists is out with the flu and the other doesn’t have any clients after 12. I can go home and get ready for my weekend trip to SC. 

I am so envious of all of you making Orlando plans. Someone from church has offered their Orlando timeshare week free of charge. It’s tempting, but th timing isn’t really good right now. I’m also afraid that we would be forced to sit through a time share presentation. I never want to do another one of those.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Charade...I can relate to the forgetfulness...I had to make a quick run to the tag office this morning because someone forgot to cancel the registration on Trey's old car when he traded it in 
At least they waived the $25 fee.

The plan for today is to wash my car and clean it out...I have a bad habit of never throwing away my water bottles.

Looks like I'll be missing everyone again this year except Carole.  I leave Pop on the 26th so I'll miss Lynne too   Oh well, there's always next year.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, timeshare presentations.  That's a no from me as well.  Have never sat through one, but never wanted to either.  I keep getting Marriott offers, and they get trashed quickly.  I hope tonight you get a better night's sleep.  I can walk out the door with something hanging or next to it to take, and I forget.  Yeah, have started a meal, then remembered we didn't have required ingredient.  Not sure what's for dinner tonight.  Maybe beef and broccoli, as I have some steaks at home, and will pick up the broccoli on the way home.  

Tink, sorry as well, not to get to meet you this time.  Maybe next year.  Columbus Day is "late" next year, so I may very well just do last week of September and first week of October.  If I go over Columbus Day, free Monday for me, so only have to use 4 days of leave.  HeHe, the mom's time and money are always on the ready to clean up issues.  Kids.  Yep, no matter how old.  And yay!  they waived the fee.

Patty, I hope your shoulder is 100% quick.  Glad to hear last therapy appt.  And yes, will be very nice to say hello in person.  I love that time of year to visit, the fall, as still warm, and all open, and I enjoy the Halloween decor.

With that walk was so nice, brisk breeze, sky blue and oh so bright, with close to 80 now.  Ah, sweater back on, that AC is relentless.  

Hey, tea cup, go get more tea.  Later homies, the summer is almost here.


----------



## Monykalyn

Afternoon all! Later than I realized- sleep in day today, Incredibles 2 this evening, possible a park after. Made FP for MK if we are up to it.
Hacking up a lung thanks to draining sinuses. Cold meds not cutting it this am, so after a quick Walmart run back to lazing in bed. Think we are all tired and ready to be home.

Having issues with the express pass not working on our APs. Spent hour at GS yesterday (the TM is an old DCP person too- and from closer to the time we worked there- I'm sure the people behind us were getting annoyed as we were chatting with him lol). Apparently there's a glitch in system right now with new Premier APs. So - he issued us all day EP for each day we are in the park- and after 4 we can still use our AP EP and then the one we are issued as extra if we choose. Will take advantage of that tomorrow. Didn't really have time to do stuff twice last night. We ate dinner at Cowfish, omg the milkshakes! Glad I split a burger with middle, boy didn't care for the "fancy" rainbow roll as much- liked the Caviar but not the spicy sauce on it. I didn't read the description closely or we would have just asked to leave that off. My boy likes the simple Nagiri of fish and rice. He also said one of the fish varieties wasn't as good (I agree- the rainbow roll we get from our fave place back home is better). He did manage to eat half of it though. 

Lunch and off to Disney springs!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like you are still having fun MonyK.  Hope you feel better soon.  Glad to hear they fixed and mummy dusted due to your AP express issues. Yum, milkshakes, raw fish, not so much.  May have to try Cowfish in October, I doubt little one would want to eat there when we come in August.


----------



## keishashadow

I can smell the weekend! 

Gave pooch a bath today, then had to toss GD in shower as she smelled faintly of wet dog.  Incomparable smell it is lol

Monyk most are miserable messes here with whatever allergies/pollen in the air. Despite RXs for both Flonase & eye drops, they are just not cutting it.  Hope u get some relief.  



macraven said:


> _Hey....I've known you since, when ...2004 or 5 ?
> You were short back then and you are short now.
> 
> 
> I'm 5' 3.5" barefooted and i had to look down at you last year.
> 
> _
> _I'm bringing a tape measure with me this year_



Long as u don’t go horizontal i’m Good wit it lol



macraven said:


> _Keisha you are hired.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for food?........I'll order out_



This army runs on it’s stomach 



macraven said:


> _Almost midnight.
> I'll leave the light on for the homies........
> 
> 
> don't want anyone to stumble and break a toe._



Guilty as charged, think i may be approaching double digits but one of my little piggies is taped up after an unfortunate incident with a rouge air gun attacking it...only me  



tink1957 said:


> Thanks mac, I'm now wide awake after falling asleep on the couch while watching TV.
> 
> Guess I'll talk to myself for now.
> 
> 
> Good night all



You’re in good company! Stinks to take a nap then have to stare @ the ceiling.


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Charade...I can relate to the forgetfulness...I had to make a quick run to the tag office this morning because someone forgot to cancel the registration on Trey's old car when he traded it in
> At least they waived the $25 fee.



It’s my own fault for thinking I could go shopping without a list..And I was only buying for 2 nights. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, timeshare presentations. That's a no from me as well. Have never sat through one, but never wanted to either. I keep getting Marriott offers, and they get trashed quickly.



Dh and I went to one years ago before B was born. I said never again. They were so high pressure. I would rather fay full price for a vacation than sit through one of those again.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, it’s the same here........pollen is high......My eyes are so irritated tonight. 

So tired tonight.........been a funny old day! 

Spent a couple of hours on phone to a friend tonight..........nice to catch up.........

Now I’m almost ready for bed.........although 10.10pm and it’s not totally dark........

Got some workmen coming in the morning to make plans for downstairs bathroom........shouldn’t take long, have chosen everything that’s going in there. Then we go buy the new grass cutter thingy........lovely. 

Have a good one..........


----------



## tink1957

Carole...hope you get some rest tonight and how exciting to get a new bathroom...maybe you can get them to model it after the one in the hospitality suite at RP.

Trying to watch tv during a thunderstorm which is supposed to last 2 hours according to accuweather and the game keeps going in and out.  Gotta love directv.

Now Sasha is climbing in my lap at the latest thunder boom.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne- there's a large selection of burgers as well-and they were delicious!! Perfectly seasoned, toasted bun mmmm


Charade67 said:


> It’s my own fault for thinking I could go shopping without a list..And I was only buying for 2 nights.


Me.  Every time.  Must have list and must send dh with list- he still comes home with extras.

And how to get out of timeshares sales? Just pretend  you own where we do- high trade power , 3 bed 3 bath-red week, free and clear owner ship and <$400 a year maintenance fees: have yet to see a TS presenter top that. Usually we are ushered out quickly with our gift lol!

Speaking of which-we have 4 extra certificates for weeks now, dh plotting return in August and now mid September!!  Seeds planted grow...


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Lynne- there's a large selection of burgers as well-and they were delicious!! Perfectly seasoned, toasted bun mmmm
> 
> Me.  Every time.  Must have list and must send dh with list- he still comes home with extras.
> 
> And how to get out of timeshares sales? Just pretend  you own where we do- high trade power , 3 bed 3 bath-red week, free and clear owner ship and <$400 a year maintenance fees: have yet to see a TS presenter top that. Usually we are ushered out quickly with our gift lol!
> 
> Speaking of which-we have 4 extra certificates for weeks now, dh plotting return in August and now mid September!!  Seeds planted grow...



Lol do you tell them you are starting your stop watch at the beginning of the free breakfast?

We only did one probably a decade ago.  Sheraton sent us an offer of $199 all in for 3 nights @ the Vistana and our option of $100 cash or double that value attraction tickets with...drumroll please, no TS presentation required!  Just had to agree to ‘meet’ with their rep in the lobby.  No problemo, i’m immune to a hard sale, now a mostly-retired realtor.  Already had at least one DVC purchase under my belt and was planning more. 

They put us in their nicest area, Cascades.  We kept an open mind until we drove around the whole resort and decided it just not at all for us.  I knew enough to unplug the phone in the condo.  Always said I wished U had a TS but have aged out at this point.

Next day a note placed on our door to please stop and see the rep & his hours.  Took all of 10 minutes to walk out with my crisp $100 bill but he told me I was ‘black-balled’ from any future Sheraton TS offers.   No loss there.


----------



## macraven

_I'm up looking through the threads on where Bobbie68 is....
I need to keep track of my homies here...lol


Not on a trip yet is she?

She made a comment around June 6th about packing.....


Bobbie68, come check in and tell us how you are doing
_


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Next day a note placed on our door to please stop and see the rep & his hours. Took all of 10 minutes to walk out with my crisp $100 bill but he told me I was ‘black-balled’ from any future Sheraton TS offers.  No loss there.


Pretty sure we got blackballed in Las Vegas years ago. Hope the nice young man didn't lose his job, but how he could beat what we had- why on earth should we spend $20k to buy what we traded into? So many timeshares on the strip that if we don't get first choice it isn't like second or even third choice is "bad". 
Yea we unplug phone too- although Marriott has never been high pressure for us.  Now the Diamond resort we stayed at in May (through Orbitz)- man that was different story. Still my spiel of "why buy when I can get it cheaper with OTA or accommodation certificate" pretty much stops them.  Plus parking was horrendous. That also shut em up pretty quick and I was left alone (probably blackballed there too lol). 

Nice evening at Disney Springs, got to see another college friend. Also got to hang at Hangar bar- my fave place in DS.  Server knew I'd been before when I ordered usual drink without picking up menu. Opted to go back to resort pool instead of park. Love this resort that the pools don't close until 11. Load in washer and transfer to dryer in am, so don't have tons of laundry to deal with when we get home. 

Incredibles 2 was really good. At least as good as original. And already know we have to go see How to train your Dragon when it comes out.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Yep...….Friday again...………

Vicki, it`s the downstairs cloakroom we`re redoing, not any of the upstairs bathrooms...….oh I still have the Presidential Suite shower in my mind whenever we talk about revamping our master bathroom...….. Although ours is fairly large......maybe not that large......or so I`m told...…Hope your storm passed quickly!!! 

MonyK…...definitely take advantage of those and get travelling again!!!!  Yes, I didn't  think Cowfish sushi was anything sparkling....not as good as Orchids for sure.....but yes, the burgers are lovely!!! 


Janet......blackballed doesn't seem too bad from there!!! Least it was somewhere you had no plans to go back to...…


 to all...…..



So, our joiner and plumber are appearing this morning......hopefully early then we can get out. 

Winds have died down and now barely a breeze outside. Looks to be warm...….hopefully. Got a few plans for this morning if these guys are gone quickly, not very exciting though...…

But, have a great Friday...…….


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  

Schumi, hope your workers do go fast, plans are good, even if not exciting.  

Another gorgeous day here.  Sun is already shining, and the thermometer inches a bit higher than yesterday, mid 80's today.  And, that 25 t0 30 mph wind yesterday, has eased to 2 mph.  Tree is doing a slow dance today.  And yay, yesterday, I dug out my sun shade for the car.  No burning my hands from the hot steering wheel now.  

And so happy it is Friday!  That's right, the start of the last day of work for a week.  The next week will be to do my delayed Spring cleaning, and some day trips with the kids, with a pool dip or two.  Oh, and celebrating the summer start.

Let the countdowns continue, Robo, and MonyK, and Agavegirl, hope you all are feeling better today.  That goes for any other homies not feeling well today.  

HeHe, Keisha was banned.  I hate hard sales tactics.  Yeah, now, you can rent from those who don't want/can't use their points, and there are other savings at other hotels and places that are a good price, and not locked into anything long term.

Robo, per letters sent, the Loews you first ends December 6 of this year.  I, for one, never really got any benefit from it.  I rarely stayed at least 2 times in a year, and unlike some other reward programs, benefits earned expire at the end of every year. So, Blue I have been forever.    

With that, it's Friday!


----------



## macraven

_Laughing over.......

I don’t need to write it down, I,’ll
Remember it _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Laughing over.......
> 
> I don’t need to write it down, I,’ll
> Remember it _



I use that a lot right now!!! I’m a real list maker! Then forget my list.......lol.......



Very productive day.........guys know what they’re doing with downstairs bathroom.........chose all the units and accessories I wanted and then went out and chose flooring and tiles..........Tom loves how I am very decisive with these things. No fussing or faffing about.......when I see what I like, I know it immediately. Easy. 

Now need to find out when they can come do it........definitely think it’ll be after our Scotland visit next week. But, it’s getting sorted........

Dull and grey all day today, not cold though so I got 3 loads of laundry out on the line.......all dry, so ironing will be done later or tomorrow.............no plans to go out tonight........going to Watch The Greatest Showman again......loved it! 

Glass of wine of course will be on the agenda........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Busy day today. I had a doctor appointment this morning came home, paid bills, straightened up the house some, and then finished packing. Next I have to get the cat to the boarders, get lunch, then head out for the middle of nowhere in South Carolina. It will be good to see my mom again. I’m just not sure I can survive 2 days with my sister.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip Charade........


----------



## Lynne G

Family.  Yep, at least you can come home after visiting, Charade.  Safe travels.  






  - I am so ready for the week-end. 






, and glad it's not Friday, the 13th.


----------



## kohlby

Happy Friday! 

Charade - Good luck on your trip.  Where exactly in the middle of nowhere are you going?  I lived in the middle of nowhere in SC for two years.  (And not nowhere in SC for 17 years).

Lynne- Such a positive attitude about the time change of your flight.  I'd be grumbling about losing more sleep.  I'm a bit of a night owl though.


Have to help the kids finish up their school work at some point today.  It's hard getting motivated.  Eldest has Dungeons & Dragons at our house tonight so I should probably make sure the house is sort of cleanish order.  Not sure about tomorrow's plans - eldest has something in the morning.  And hoping to go to the beach on Sunday just for the day.  We haven't been to the beach since we moved here.  Something always seems to get in the way.  We need to be good FL residents and check that off our list.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Friday everyone! Another beautiful day here! Not a cloud in the sky!! 

Day off from work- but many errands and paperwork to do!! Watered all of our plants- Joe planted some veggies- tomatoes,peppers and cucumbers.  They're doing very well! Hope our harvest is good!

Monyk- Enjoy the rest of your vacay!

Lynne- enjoy next week's day trips with the kids! and just a bit of cleaning!

Charade- Have a great trip! Hope it goes smoothly with your family! 

Schumi and Mac- If it's not on my calendar or a post it- I'm done! it won't happen. Did you ever forget what you were supposed to write down by the time you get a pen and paper???

Kohlby-Lucky FL resident! It's funny how as a local you don't do the touristy stuff like when you're on vacation!  We live 20 minutes from Niagara Falls- a wonder of the world! and we haven't been there in a few years!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Hope you survive your visit with your sister Charade...happy travels 

Kohlby...get thee to the beach  

Patty...I just harvested my first cherry tomatoes of the season... the only other thing I have is jalapenos now but cucumbers are forming on the vines.


I'm trying to talk myself into painting the bathroom today.  At least then I would get one of the things on my chore list done.

On the continuing tales of Sasha the crazy husky...she decided to fish a plastic fork out of the trash last night during the thunderstorm.  I looked down to see her pawing at her mouth like she had something stuck in the roof of her mouth. .she had managed to break off a tine and wedge it sideways so it stuck to the top of her mouth   I tried to get it but couldn't get a firm grip so I woke Trey up and he was finally able to get her to be still enough to get it out....silly dog 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Charade67

kohlby said:


> Charade - Good luck on your trip. Where exactly in the middle of nowhere are you going? I lived in the middle of nowhere in SC for two years. (And not nowhere in SC for 17 years).



The town where my mom lives is Kershaw. We are actually staying at a hotel in the nearby town of Camden. 


I just saw Santa Claus in Cracker Barrel. He’s taller than I expected.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Patty...I just harvested my first cherry tomatoes of the season... the only other thing I have is jalapenos now but cucumbers are forming on the vines.



We're on such a late planting schedule up north.  We just planted a few weeks ago and won't pick anything until late July-early Aug. But I love the fresh veggies from a home garden!!



Charade67 said:


> I just saw Santa Claus in Cracker Barrel. He’s taller than I expected.



 So happy Santa is enjoying some sun and warmth in the south!! He deserves it!! Hope your meal was good!! Cracker Barrel has some yummy comfort food!


----------



## kohlby

Charade67 said:


> The town where my mom lives is Kershaw. We are actually staying at a hotel in the nearby town of Camden.
> .


I have heard of Kershaw.  I'm thinking I likely passed through on the way to go hiking or to a race.  Camden is much more well known though.  



pattyw said:


> Kohlby-Lucky FL resident! It's funny how as a local you don't do the touristy stuff like when you're on vacation!  We live 20 minutes from Niagara Falls- a wonder of the world! and we haven't been there in a few years!


Well, we do go to Disney and Universal quite a bit.  And then there's Sea World and Busch Gardens on occasion too.  So I can't say we don't do much touristy stuff.     Just Disney, Universal, and Sea World are so much closer than the beach so it's so much easier to fit in whenever.  I blame my children.     They have too many activities that get in the way.  We can work around their schedules or leave them behind for the theme park but not the beach.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, the trials of Sasha, Tink.  Yep, Mr. Shovel Paws, aka Barney, was also Mr. Trash Raider.  We thought one of those you step on to open was the ideal trashcan for a trash eating dog.  Nope, after dinner, we'd hear a clink, then a thump.  Came around the kitchen corner, and the clink was his paw on the step and the thump was apparently, the lid on his head, as I guess the weight of his paw was not hard enough to fully open the lid.  We ended up turning that trash can around after using it.  Gotta love dogs though.  

No local produce yet, for around me either.  Jersey tomatoes will be in around end of July.  Local sellers along the road, we always stop and get those tomatoes as we travel to the shore, or, several times last year, to a soccer tournament.  

So ready to be in shorts and a T shirt.  

Enjoy Cracker Barrels too, but no Santa seen here.  Guess Santa likes it further South.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Another beautiful day here! Not a cloud in the sky!!
> 
> Day off from work- but many errands and paperwork to do!! Watered all of our plants- Joe planted some veggies- tomatoes,peppers and cucumbers.  They're doing very well! Hope our harvest is good!
> 
> Monyk- Enjoy the rest of your vacay!
> 
> Lynne- enjoy next week's day trips with the kids! and just a bit of cleaning!
> 
> Charade- Have a great trip! Hope it goes smoothly with your family!
> 
> Schumi and Mac- If it's not on my calendar or a post it- I'm done! it won't happen. Did you ever forget what you were supposed to write down by the time you get a pen and paper???
> 
> Kohlby-Lucky FL resident! It's funny how as a local you don't do the touristy stuff like when you're on vacation!  We live 20 minutes from Niagara Falls- a wonder of the world! and we haven't been there in a few years!



I was blaming my age for having to write notes everywhere for everything.......but my friends daughter who is 27 told me today she does exactly the same thing........made me feel slightly better!

If it’s not on our calendar or my diary, it’s not happening. 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hope you survive your visit with your sister Charade...happy travels
> 
> Kohlby...get thee to the beach
> 
> Patty...I just harvested my first cherry tomatoes of the season... the only other thing I have is jalapenos now but cucumbers are forming on the vines.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to talk myself into painting the bathroom today.  At least then I would get one of the things on my chore list done.
> 
> On the continuing tales of Sasha the crazy husky...she decided to fish a plastic fork out of the trash last night during the thunderstorm.  I looked down to see her pawing at her mouth like she had something stuck in the roof of her mouth. .she had managed to break off a tine and wedge it sideways so it stuck to the top of her mouth   I tried to get it but couldn't get a firm grip so I woke Trey up and he was finally able to get her to be still enough to get it out....silly dog
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend



Aww bless the puppy!! Glad you were there and Trey too........loving the sound of growing your own jalapeños!! 

Sounds like a job Vicki.........painting bathrooms is never fun! You have a good weekend too 



pattyw said:


> We're on such a late planting schedule up north.  We just planted a few weeks ago and won't pick anything until late July-early Aug. But I love the fresh veggies from a home garden!!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy Santa is enjoying some sun and warmth in the south!! He deserves it!! Hope your meal was good!! Cracker Barrel has some yummy comfort food!



We don’t grow much, but we do have a whole load of fruit trees and every year we give the apples, pears and plums to the farmer next to us who has a business in chutneys and various other items, and she makes all sorts with them........we do get some chutneys and a few pies out of our yearly yield ........they would be wasted otherwise.......but I’d love to grow a few more things......but, I am not green fingered at all. Our gardener says I could kill grass just by walking on it 



We are having a lovely red Sangria tonight........put it in a large pitcher with a tap on it.......added a load of good brandy, Orange juice, loads of blackberries, strawberries and blueberries and then topped off with sparkling lemonade, kind of like your sprite. And large glasses too..........

Olives, manchego cheese with crackers and cream cheese stuffed cherry tomatoes are our snack of choice tonight.......with some spicy potato chips......don’t exactly go together but we like crisps as we call them.......

Have a great Friday night.........

And the sangria must have made me mellow......we’re even watching Spain vs Portugal in the World Cup.......


----------



## kohlby

schumigirl said:


> I was blaming my age for having to write notes everywhere for everything.......but my friends daughter who is 27 told me today she does exactly the same thing........made me feel slightly better!
> 
> If it’s not on our calendar or my diary, it’s not happening.



I write everything down too.  If I have to be somewhere on a certain day/time, then it MUST be written on my calendar or it isn't happening.  I am finding that I can't keep as many things in my head at once as I used to.  So age could be part of it - or maybe age made me realize my energy was better spent on other things.


----------



## schumigirl

kohlby said:


> I write everything down too.  If I have to be somewhere on a certain day/time, then it MUST be written on my calendar or it isn't happening.  I am finding that I can't keep as many things in my head at once as I used to.  So age could be part of it - or maybe age made me realize my energy was better spent on other things.



It is so much easier when things are written down ........I agree, it makes life easier when we all know want each of us is doing......although Tom and I being joined at the hip now all the time makes that a bit easier........

It just might be age of course.............


----------



## Charade67

Kohlby- What parts of SC did you live in?

We are still traveling. Should arrive at our destination sometime between 7:30-8.


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Everyone 



schumigirl said:


> We are having a lovely red Sangria tonight........put it in a large pitcher with a tap on it.......added a load of good brandy, Orange juice, loads of blackberries, strawberries and blueberries and then topped off with sparkling lemonade, kind of like your sprite. And large glasses too..........



Wow........ your description of the Sangria mix with all the fruit, brandy and lemonade has me wishing I was there for big glass. The snacks sound yummy too 

Charade have a safe trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Watched World Cup games too.

Then went shopping and did a Taco Bell stop on the way home.  Now making beef stir fry.  DH ate his meal and some of mine at Taco Bell, and declared still hungry.  Older one is home and crying hunger too.  I am a good mom, spouse.  LOL

Beautiful Friday evening, and the traffic to get where we need to shop was crazy, as antique cars and people in the street  everywhere in the little town with a single lane we had to go through.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, I hope you are feeling much better, with no pain and aches.  Sending good thoughts to you and your DH.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey robbie!

Who knew so many of us here were renegades on blacklists lol!  Friends we met up with in Feb @ WDW waxed on & on how nice the Holiday Inn (i believe?) near Animal Kingdom was. They pricelined it i believe for a steal.  Didn’t even know it was there. 

If i had to pick one in the area other than DVC, WBC is absolutely lovely but, it can be had for such a low rate, why bother honestly.  Interesting tho there that so many apparantly own so many points, they make a business out of renting. Don’t see how they mange to make a profit.

First day this season i was able to laze in my pool for a solid hour with anyone bugging me

Tink yikes was there blood involved?  You sound like a remarkably calm & capable woman.

Full day tomorrow & Sundaysupposed to be a beautiful weekend for a change.  Charade’s off to SC, Monyk still enjoying her trip.


----------



## Monykalyn

Last night in Florida. Gotta packnit up tomorrow tonhead home. Not in a rush though- DD’s day off is tomorrow and we want to spend some time with her.
Closed down Universal today- got here at 10ish so long day. Met dd before she had to work for lunch at Citywalk. Another OMG on shakes. All our food was sooooo good. Had her valet then dh walked her down after to use our pass for comp valet. Currently waiting on our car (we have four passes with this privilege so why not use it?). Got another all day EP, and pass EP after 4 was working so we did most rides this evening twice. Love FJ! And I think we’ve now down Spiderman 5 or 6 times this trip- still sons favorite. Did some stuff in Suess area too that we hadn’t done. We enjoyed Fallon ride, but we like him so can see why it wouldn’t be to everyone’s taste.  And Hulk is awesome. I Never did get on RRR as it seems that ride goes down every 2 minutes. And a gripe- why does all CS stuff close at 8 (IOA) when park open til 10? Kids and I had a snack earlier at LC while dh rode Simpson’s. So we were fine but dh was starving around 8:30- had to get a pretzel as that’s all that was open!
Tired, fun day. Ready to go home. Then Chicago in 3 weeks, and back to Florida a month after that to help big kidult pack up and drive back.
And I’ll start tracking airfare for September - looking like 2nd or 3rd weekend is where no band scheduled. If we come for HHN likely just me and middle dd maybe dh too. Would leave boy home as this is not something he’d enjoy 

Happy weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for little one.  Concert going tonight.  The men are asleep but not me.  I want to hear her come in.


----------



## Lynne G

Still waiting.  Do I retire, or wait up?  Confirmed she has a key.

Light on for her and all the other night owls.  Hey, just about midnight.


----------



## kohlby

Charade67 said:


> Kohlby- What parts of SC did you live in?
> 
> We are still traveling. Should arrive at our destination sometime between 7:30-8.


I spent most of my time there right outside of Augusta, GA - but on the SC side of the river.  I did a year in Columbia.  And two years at Batesburg-Leesville.  (Taught there for three years).  That was my rural area!    When I first moved there, I'd just pick a state park and go hiking by myself, so I saw a lot of them.  A couple years after living there, I did a state-wide race circuit so I traveled all over the state for that.  So, I saw quite a bit of the state.


----------



## Charade67

It’s almost 1:00 and I can’t sleep. Not a god way to start off a trip. We made the mistake of trusting Siri to get us here. We took an interesting drive through parts of rural NC. We went through a little town called Morven. I think it has less than 500 residents. It also had some really cute churches.



kohlby said:


> I spent most of my time there right outside of Augusta, GA - but on the SC side of the river.  I did a year in Columbia.  And two years at Batesburg-Leesville.  (Taught there for three years).  That was my rural area!    When I first moved there, I'd just pick a state park and go hiking by myself, so I saw a lot of them.  A couple years after living there, I did a state-wide race circuit so I traveled all over the state for that.  So, I saw quite a bit of the state.



My husband used to live in Aiken, SC. I believe that is near Augusta. He’s lived in several places in SC.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Hey! Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Wow........ your description of the Sangria mix with all the fruit, brandy and lemonade has me wishing I was there for big glass. The snacks sound yummy too



It really is the best Sangria around......if I do say so myself  We`re not fussy if it`s sparkling white sangria, or red.....long as it`s strong and fruity we`re happy.....and everyone who`s tried it loves it!!! Strong! 

Hope you`re doing better...…...




keishashadow said:


> Hey robbie!
> 
> Who knew so many of us here were renegades on blacklists lol!  Friends we met up with in Feb @ WDW waxed on & on how nice the Holiday Inn (i believe?) near Animal Kingdom was. They pricelined it i believe for a steal.  Didn’t even know it was there.
> 
> If i had to pick one in the area other than DVC, WBC is absolutely lovely but, it can be had for such a low rate, why bother honestly.  Interesting tho there that so many apparantly own so many points, they make a business out of renting. Don’t see how they mange to make a profit.
> 
> First day this season i was able to laze in my pool for a solid hour with anyone bugging me
> 
> Tink yikes was there blood involved?  You sound like a remarkably calm & capable woman.
> 
> Full day tomorrow & Sundaysupposed to be a beautiful weekend for a change.  Charade’s off to SC, Monyk still enjoying her trip.



You wouldn't believe where I was once banned from...…. will tell you in an email ......absolutely ridiculous and boring story really but I was being a protective mother......in my defense 

Lazing in your pool sounds lovely!!! Glad you`re having some lovely weather too...….




Monykalyn said:


> Last night in Florida. Gotta packnit up tomorrow tonhead home. Not in a rush though- DD’s day off is tomorrow and we want to spend some time with her.
> Closed down Universal today- got here at 10ish so long day. Met dd before she had to work for lunch at Citywalk. Another OMG on shakes. All our food was sooooo good. Had her valet then dh walked her down after to use our pass for comp valet. Currently waiting on our car (we have four passes with this privilege so why not use it?). Got another all day EP, and pass EP after 4 was working so we did most rides this evening twice. Love FJ! And I think we’ve now down Spiderman 5 or 6 times this trip- still sons favorite. Did some stuff in Suess area too that we hadn’t done. We enjoyed Fallon ride, but we like him so can see why it wouldn’t be to everyone’s taste.  And Hulk is awesome. I Never did get on RRR as it seems that ride goes down every 2 minutes. And a gripe- why does all CS stuff close at 8 (IOA) when park open til 10? Kids and I had a snack earlier at LC while dh rode Simpson’s. So we were fine but dh was starving around 8:30- had to get a pretzel as that’s all that was open!
> Tired, fun day. Ready to go home. Then Chicago in 3 weeks, and back to Florida a month after that to help big kidult pack up and drive back.
> And I’ll start tracking airfare for September - looking like 2nd or 3rd weekend is where no band scheduled. If we come for HHN likely just me and middle dd maybe dh too. Would leave boy home as this is not something he’d enjoy
> 
> Happy weekend!



Glad you`ve had such a nice visit and sounds like you covered a lot of ground there...….and nice you have your plans in order for more trips!!! I forget though, have you done HHN before...….brain fade moment, I forget who has been and who hasn't. 




Charade67 said:


> It’s almost 1:00 and I can’t sleep. Not a god way to start off a trip. We made the mistake of trusting Siri to get us here. We took an interesting drive through parts of rural NC. We went through a little town called Morven. I think it has less than 500 residents. It also had some really cute churches.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband used to live in Aiken, SC. I believe that is near Augusta. He’s lived in several places in SC.



Hope you got to sleep ok......hate when you go to bed tired but, your brain has other ideas!! 



Saturday again...…….not the nicest of days but we have to get rain later. Rained early this morning, but I love lying in bed listening to it fall...…

No plans today at all. The machine for mowing the lawn was delivered. It`s like a small car. Still, I wont be using it. 

Making spicy beef burgers for dinner tonight, just Tom and I so, extra spicy...…..

Have a great Saturday everyone ...…..


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Hope you got to sleep ok......hate when you go to bed tired but, your brain has other ideas!!


Sadly, no. I eventually fell asleep only to wake up around 2:20. The rest of the night was a series of sleep a little then be awake awhile. My sister texted me at 7:30 this morning asking if I was up. I told her not really. I was awake but everyone else was asleep. 
This is going to be a long day.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Sadly, no. I eventually fell asleep only to wake up around 2:20. The rest of the night was a series of sleep a little then be awake awhile. My sister texted me at 7:30 this morning asking if I was up. I told her not really. I was awake but everyone else was asleep.
> This is going to be a long day.



Caffeine will be a life preserver today.  If you drank, i’d Suggest a Bloody Mary or mimosa to take the ‘family’ edge off things lol

Carole - you Spivey thing you 

Lynne - had to share this pic, not sure if you’ve seen it yet.  My oldest DS is good buds with a scout from the eagles.  He got to try it on last night, pretty sure he’s still smiling lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, all over the news yesterday,Keisha.  Was a nice looking ring.  Heard the owner asked if the guys wanted bling.  Resounding yes. Why not?!



Breakfast with the otters was nice.  Though little one declared the coffee bad.  Mine was fine, mostly cream.   

Now, lunch memorial for my Aunt.

Then, some errands.  

Hope all are enjoying a stunning weather Saturday.


----------



## Squirlz

Hot yet gloomy here.  But the entire 24 hours of LeMans is televised.  Three hours in now.


----------



## Monykalyn

About to finish packing up and load up car for trek home. Made it to DS to do the Aerophile balloon, couldn’t decide on lunch but ended up at Kona Cafe at the Poly. Love their food. Ready to be home. Will probably stop somewhere tonight, although last time dh and I took turns napping and we could have driven straight through. Will see how we do. 

DD got to ride slinky dog coaster ((Toy story land) Thursday as part of the “pep rally “ all DHS cm’s get, and she’s going again today (signed up before she knew what Thursday was about). She’s taking a friend from previous program who’s doing a PI and didn’t get an invite to ride.  Plus apparently they are gifting the DHS cms a “preview day” June 21 where they can bring 2 guests to the land with park admission included!! Think they are trying to drum up enthusiasm?? This is in addition to the extra park tickets to use for month of June.  She’s not terribly impressed with the land nor the planning of it- one QS with only about seating for 100, plus she said there is no shade anywhere. 

Schumi- never been to HHN! Need to get flights sorted soon, have lots of choices for accommodations in the area resorts ($200 for a 2bed condo for a week)- if this trip happens will need to be in the cheaper side. 

Ready to be home!


----------



## kohlby

Charade67 said:


> It’s almost 1:00 and I can’t sleep. Not a god way to start off a trip. We made the mistake of trusting Siri to get us here. We took an interesting drive through parts of rural NC. We went through a little town called Morven. I think it has less than 500 residents. It also had some really cute churches.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband used to live in Aiken, SC. I believe that is near Augusta. He’s lived in several places in SC.


Yes it is.  I used to go to the science center in Aiken frequently and it took me 30 minutes.  That's how long it now takes me from drive way to parking space at Universal, Sea World, and Disney now.  So I think of it as a drive to Aiken still.  My first teaching job was working for Aiken county.  (Though not in Aiken).


----------



## kohlby

Monykalyn said:


> About to finish packing up and load up car for trek home. Made it to DS to do the Aerophile balloon, couldn’t decide on lunch but ended up at Kona Cafe at the Poly. Love their food. Ready to be home. Will probably stop somewhere tonight, although last time dh and I took turns napping and we could have driven straight through. Will see how we do.
> 
> DD got to ride slinky dog coaster ((Toy story land) Thursday as part of the “pep rally “ all DHS cm’s get, and she’s going again today (signed up before she knew what Thursday was about). She’s taking a friend from previous program who’s doing a PI and didn’t get an invite to ride.  Plus apparently they are gifting the DHS cms a “preview day” June 21 where they can bring 2 guests to the land with park admission included!! Think they are trying to drum up enthusiasm?? This is in addition to the extra park tickets to use for month of June.  She’s not terribly impressed with the land nor the planning of it- one QS with only about seating for 100, plus she said there is no shade anywhere.
> 
> Schumi- never been to HHN! Need to get flights sorted soon, have lots of choices for accommodations in the area resorts ($200 for a 2bed condo for a week)- if this trip happens will need to be in the cheaper side.
> 
> Ready to be home!


Did she like slinky dog?  I think it will be a cute area but my expectations are no where near the Pandora area.  HS needed some more attractions so I'm glad there's more in there.  I keep checking for fastpasses just in case and haven't found any.  

You must get to HHN.  It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels MonyK.  Nice your DD got to ride, though if no shade, I will not be a fan.  But I do enjoy seeing new places to explore.  We like DS, and the Kona Cafe.  Though since Kona changed their menu, we decided to try the Wave, and both my kids want to go back to the Wave again.  Steaks there were very good.

Decided pasta tonight.  Little one went to work this afternoon, about 1/2 hour ago, she texted she was starved.  Not sure when she is coming home, but I guess I should put the pot of water on the stove now.

Squirlz, still watching?

Not much on TV, but finishing up watching the news.

Have a sweet dreaming Saturday night homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Kohlby- yeah she likes it-says it was a cross between Barnstormer and Mine Train-higher off ground than Mine train and not as fast, but longer.  Today she got to be a "timer" was handed a piece of paper with her entry time into queue-full of CMs waiting- to see how long it took to get on ride- 28 minutes with no FP running but 2 trains. Think I read somewhere 3 trains are max for the ride?. And I'd keep checking for FP and of course the Dis is best place to watch for release of them. I remember they released extra last year for Pandora and I picked up a second set, and I want to say that happened in the fall too? 

We enjoy Kona, had lunch last week at Contempo cafe but sat in bar area on other side of Chef Mickey and sat by the window. The food we got at Contempo was good too!


----------



## pattyw

Good evening all!! It's been a busy day! Joe was installing new outside doors on our back entrance.  The process always takes  a lot longer than it seems! I was the assistant- I'm not much help- but I can retrieve tools and hold the door when needed. Success finally!! Now out for some dinner and shopping at Kohl's! Have a 30% coupon!!

 Schumi- a lawn mower big as  a car- sounds cool! Every man's dream!

Charade- hope the trip is going smooth!

Lynne- those otters are cute!!

Keisha- nice Super Bowl ring!! I dream of seeing my team's someday!!

Monyk- great news about DD getting to try out Slinky Dog!! Hope you have a good trip home!! And good news if you can get to HHN this year!!

Have a great night all!!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Caffeine will be a life preserver today. If you drank, i’d Suggest a Bloody Mary or mimosa to take the ‘family’ edge off things lol


I somehow managed the day with little caffeine. I’m not really sure how I am still awake. I’m taking a sleep aide tonight just in case. 



Lynne G said:


> Breakfast with the otters was nice. Though little one declared the coffee bad. Mine was fine, mostly cream.


I love otters. I don’t drink coffee very often, but when I do I usually have a little coffee with my cream and sugar. 



Monykalyn said:


> DD got to ride slinky dog coaster ((Toy story land)


How cool! I’m really looking forward to that ride. It looks like a coaster that I can handle. 

Today was interesting. We went for a late breakfast and the first place we went was closed on Saturdays. Next we tried Huddle House. When we got there it was completely full except for one table that needed clearing. We stood there for at least 5 minutes and no employee acknowledged us or made an attempt to clean the table. We finally left and went to Waffle House. 

We got to my mom’s and my sister was nowhere to be seen. I was surprised since this trip was her idea. After more than an hour she and my niece finally showed up. My brother arrived about the same time. I managed not to kill my sister even though there was a couple of trying times. My niece has matured a lot since I last saw her 6 years ago. 

We had a nice supper together at a local BBQ place and made plans for lunch tomorrow. I had to really bite my tongue when my niece suggested we go to Chili’s tomorrow. We went to Chili’s the last time we we all together and she whined and complained the whole time. (I don’t want to go there.  They don’t have anything I like to eat. Etc.)

Tomorrow we take Mom for a birthday lunch. Everyone thinks we are headed home after that, but we are going to go spend a day in Charleston. 

Sorry about the mini novel. My phone battery is almost dead. Good night everyone.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning...….

Janet, I`ll bet he`s still smiling!!! Nice item...….

Patty, yeah not quite that big, but looks big!!! Boys and toys!

Lynne, hope the memorial for your aunt went well...….they can be nice things to have a final memory of.

squirlz, managed to catch most of Le Mans......big Alonso fans here...…

MonyK…….yep, you`ll enjoy HHN I`m quite sure...…

Charade, glad you had a decent trip and enjoyed your time with family......enjoy Charleston, it looks lovely. 

Did I miss anyone!!! 


Dull and grey again, but not cold. 

Heading out for get together lunch today with a group...….hope it`s a success as I chose the restaurant...…..

Have a great Sunday...….

And Happy Father`s Day to all the Dad`s out there...…..


----------



## Charade67

My sister just called. “Y’all aren’t up yet?” It’s 7:00 in the morning!! I can’t believe this is the same person who used to hit the snooze button on her alarm clock over and over and over...I wonder when she became a morning person.

Sorry for the rant. I’ll be back later hopefully in a better mood. I may have to indulge in some coffee.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, coffee, lots of coffee, Charade.  I hope your day goes better, and will get to enjoy some family time.

Afternoon Schumi, like the Sunday minions.  Hope you have a lovely Sunday.

I have been up a couple of hours.  Waited until after 4:30, so I could set the alarm, at least only for DH, this week.  Guess I will wake the kids soon.  We will have an Incredibles day.  Matinee viewing, then some shopping.  Glad to hear MonyK liked the movie.

With that, another beautiful day to welcome the summer’s arrival.  Humid, so feel like temperature is 105.  Lizard weather is appreciated, as all this humidity will entice thunderstorms later in the day, then a cold front arrives, and back to the low 80’s by tomorrow.  Hey ya’ll, school is out, summer break is here!


----------



## Robo56

To all the Dads


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Daddy’s Day!

90 degrees equals no baking today, getting ready to head out & hope between Sams & WM they have something decent to call dessert.  All i need to do is then slice down turkeys, easy peasy to pull it out for sammies when kids stop by today.



Squirlz said:


> Hot yet gloomy here.  But the entire 24 hours of LeMans is televised.  Three hours in now.



Not a racing fan, DH is a channel surfer, we wind up watching the Indy races/NASCAR off & on, then in for the end...same as BB games.  

First time I caught a glimpse of LeMans, had weird feeling of dejavu...that tunnel, marina & the city, almost like I had been there.  Dawned on me I ‘raced’ it many times on a video game.  Next best thing to being there lol



Monykalyn said:


> About to finish packing up and load up car for trek home. Made it to DS to do the Aerophile balloon, couldn’t decide on lunch but ended up at Kona Cafe at the Poly. Love their food. Ready to be home. Will probably stop somewhere tonight, although last time dh and I took turns napping and we could have driven straight through. Will see how we do.
> 
> DD got to ride slinky dog coaster ((Toy story land) Thursday as part of the “pep rally “ all DHS cm’s get, and she’s going again today (signed up before she knew what Thursday was about). She’s taking a friend from previous program who’s doing a PI and didn’t get an invite to ride.  Plus apparently they are gifting the DHS cms a “preview day” June 21 where they can bring 2 guests to the land with park admission included!! Think they are trying to drum up enthusiasm?? This is in addition to the extra park tickets to use for month of June.  She’s not terribly impressed with the land nor the planning of it- one QS with only about seating for 100, plus she said there is no shade anywhere.
> 
> Schumi- never been to HHN! Need to get flights sorted soon, have lots of choices for accommodations in the area resorts ($200 for a 2bed condo for a week)- if this trip happens will need to be in the cheaper side.
> 
> Ready to be home!



Never got around to the balloon.  DTD is such a time burner, even for dinner when the parks are calling lol.  On longer trips or when staying in that immediate area, it’s so nice to take boat over or walk across the street.  It’s just the whole messy parking process that irritates me.  

How long did the entire balloon process take?  Think I still get a discount early on, had thought that’d be the way to go for me not to get frustrated with the crowds. not sure if the experienced would be better in am or pm.  Any thots on that?

What did u get for lunch at kona?  Haven’t been back since they tweaked the steak offering @ dinner & received my noodle dish just swarming in oil. Was thinking to give it another whirl in July, always seems to be available relatively last minute.

Re Slinky, we r staying @ BW. & have 2 sets of FP then the alien saucer on other days.  Starting to think I don’t want to burn the majority of our FP entitlements nearly every day & going to switch things up.  The way your DD described the attraction was exactly as I had envisioned.  Figure such a small footprint, it’ll be a sardine like experience the whole first week of July there.  

Did she do the alien claw ride yet?  Not a fan of tea cups at all.  Forced tot do the ‘mater one @ DL years ago, was not quite as fast/nauseating to me.


----------



## schumigirl

We like Le Mans Janet.......never, ever been to watch it and would like to one day. Funnily enough,  I’ve never played a computer game in my life...........but, think I would like the driving ones if I did try.....

Robo......nice to see you post........hope you’re doing ok.......



Lunch was a success thankfully! 20 of us altogether and most of the guys worked together in different countries with each other at one time or another, so it was nice to catch up as I knew the wives, some better than others. 

Food was good, and everyone got along well. Won’t need anything to eat tonight that’s for sure!! 

I must look like I need a job though ........second job offer in as many months. One friend wants me to go work with her at the University, and today one friend took me to the side and offered me her assistants job as she’s leaving, not through her own choice I gather. So my friend thinks I’d be perfect. Nice to be asked, but it was a no.......I was very flattered though. 

Enjoy rest of your Sunday.........


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Happy Daddy’s Day!
> 
> 90 degrees equals no baking today, getting ready to head out & hope between Sams & WM they have something decent to call dessert.  All i need to do is then slice down turkeys, easy peasy to pull it out for sammies when kids stop by today.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a racing fan, DH is a channel surfer, we wind up watching the Indy races/NASCAR off & on, then in for the end...same as BB games.
> 
> First time I caught a glimpse of LeMans, had weird feeling of dejavu...that tunnel, marina & the city, almost like I had been there.  Dawned on me I ‘raced’ it many times on a video game.  Next best thing to being there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Never got around to the balloon.  DTD is such a time burner, even for dinner when the parks are calling lol.  On longer trips or when staying in that immediate area, it’s so nice to take boat over or walk across the street.  It’s just the whole messy parking process that irritates me.
> 
> How long did the entire balloon process take?  Think I still get a discount early on, had thought that’d be the way to go for me not to get frustrated with the crowds. not sure if the experienced would be better in am or pm.  Any thots on that?
> 
> What did u get for lunch at kona?  Haven’t been back since they tweaked the steak offering @ dinner & received my noodle dish just swarming in oil. Was thinking to give it another whirl in July, always seems to be available relatively last minute.
> 
> Re Slinky, we r staying @ BW. & have 2 sets of FP then the alien saucer on other days.  Starting to think I don’t want to burn the majority of our FP entitlements nearly every day & going to switch things up.  The way your DD described the attraction was exactly as I had envisioned.  Figure such a small footprint, it’ll be a sardine like experience the whole first week of July there.
> 
> Did she do the alien claw ride yet?  Not a fan of tea cups at all.  Forced tot do the ‘mater one @ DL years ago, was not quite as fast/nauseating to me.



The balloon was cool.  Didn't take long at all- longest time was spent waiting to trade the groupon for the ticket, and signing the waivers.  Very smooth easy ride- maybe ten minutes total? Can see all the way to AK and the contemporary by MK. My DD was busy pointing out the different construction cranes - she instantly recognizes "her" cranes at CBR after seeing them daily for 5 months lol! We went late morning, Saturday and no wait to get into the balloon,  the challenge is if there's a storm with lightening within ten miles they suspend flights. 

Between the 5 of us we got Asian stir fry (delicious and just the right portion), the burger with the pork belly and egg (huge but good), small sushi sampler (pretty good- my kids are sushi snobs and this was much better than cowfish), the bowl thats like Pho (another thing my kids are snobs about- this one got numbs up), and the turkey wrap sandwich (also good and huge portion). We also got potstickers for app and they were done well. Yeah somewhat disappointed that they changed the menu some as the chicken dish with coconut rice we had last October - both DD and I loved- is gone. 

Don't think the claw ride is even operational yet. THe CMs that are to be working it are apparently training in MK instead on a similar ride (which goes to show how much Disney truly bailed on this "land" - a same ride with different skin? They used to do better)

Made it to just south of Murfreesboro last night- was going to stop in Chattanooga but most hotels were full or very high rates. As it was when we stopped at a comfort suites DH went in and asked if they'd do a prorated rate since we so late checking in (around 1230 am). Got a rate of $119- pretty good I thought as it came with 2 beds and sofa bed and free breakfast in am.  We were actually an hour past breakfast end time by time we made it out but staff told us to get whatever we wanted (they were just starting to clean it up- plenty of food left). Will have to leave a nice review on Trip Advisor - staff was just so nice.

Back to work Tuesday - gave myself Monday off, banquet tomorrow night and then my year of president of the club starts in July (well actually already as the flood of emails,texts has started). Supposed to go on float trip next weekend but I think I'm bailing. Would have to find someone to watch kids overnight or they'd have to go to grandmas and they just want to be home. So DH is gonna go and I'm going to enjoy sleeping in my bed and not a tent. Leave for Chicago July 7th I think for 5 or 6 days (not sure as DH doing the planning as it's his company meeting). Then DH has to turn around and go to his dads surprise retirement party. I hunk we have 3 weeks then before we head back to Orlando to get DD and drive home. DH talking about going for whole week but I have to work sometime! And it's our anniversary, his 50th bday and grandsons 3rd bday all within that week...


Happy Father's Day to all the dads!


Cracked up at the memes robo! Especially the shark/Atkins one. I used to have stuff like that plastered all over my binder when I worked in the hospital.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo......nice to see you post........hope you’re doing ok.......



On the mend. Bruises are healing soreness is getting better.

Glad to hear your luncheon with friends was a success.

Monyk sounds like you had a great time on vacation. Glad to hear you made it back home safely. Vacations are fun no doubt, but it’s always nice to get back home.


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Not a racing fan, DH is a channel surfer, we wind up watching the Indy races/NASCAR off & on, then in for the end...same as BB games.
> 
> First time I caught a glimpse of LeMans, had weird feeling of dejavu...that tunnel, marina & the city, almost like I had been there.  Dawned on me I ‘raced’ it many times on a video game.  Next best thing to being there lol



Sounds like you are thinking of Monaco, another very prestigious race.  I'm taking a break from a racing game right now.  I have a whole seat/wheel/pedal setup here in the garage.  It's broiling outside so we are sitting in the A/C playing games.


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk everyone really seems to love cow fish but I got quite the digestionsl upset after eating sushi there  never again, will stick to orchard court!

S yes that’s it! Lol told u I’m hopeless  do u do the racing games?


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Monyk everyone really seems to love cow fish but I got quite the digestionsl upset after eating sushi there  never again, will stick to orchard court!
> 
> S yes that’s it! Lol told u I’m hopeless  do u do the racing games?


Yeah, I have dozens of them.


----------



## Charade67

It has been a long day. Since my sister woke me up at 7, I decided to go ahead and get ready. We had a little bit of the hotel’s complimentary breakfast and then went back to the room to relax until time to checkout. It was 10:45 when we were leaving. I ran into my sister in the lobby and she asked, “Are you leaving already?” Um...yeah, checkout time is 11:00. She said that “V”, my niece, hadn’t finished packing yet. They’ve been up since 7 and still haven’t finished packing????

We had time to kill before lunch. We were going to explore a historic site, but it wasn’t open yet. Instead we wanderd around Lowes for a while. Lunch was good but V did not stop talking the whole time. The restaurant have sports on the TVs, so V kept a running commentary on the World Cup. 

One thing that surprised me was the way V was dressed. My sister is ultra conservative, so I was quite surprised to see her daughter wearing super short shorts and a crop top. I’m sure if B had been dressed like that my sister would have had something snarky to say. I also noticed my sister didn’t say a word when V started talking about getting tattoos in the future. 

After lunch we drove to Charleston. Dh wanted to do some shopping, so we went to the outlet mall. B and I wandered off to try to find him a Father’s Day present. What we found was a shop that sold tiramisu gelato. It was pretty good.  I also went into the Vera Bradley store since they were having a really good sale. I bought a cute small purse in a sold color. Most of the patterns are a bit much for me. 

We went out for a late dinner and now we are getting ready to turn in for the night. Tomorrow we go do touristy stuff.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!  It was a glorious weekend weather-wise.  Today rain is moving in with cooler weather.  It was near 90 over the weekend!! No complaints here!!

Little behind here from yesterday!!

Robo-  glad you're feeling better!! 

Monyk-  Safe travels the rest of the way home!

Lynne-  Sounds like your weather is cooperating, too!

Keisha- Your trip is sooo close!! 

Squirlz- Hope you enjoyed your race games!!

Schumi-  Nice that you have so many job offers! Your skills are in demand!! But so are your trip planning skills!!

Charade-  Have fun being touristy today!!

Have a great Monday!!  4 days until Orlando!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, Patty and Keisha’s trips are short countdowns.

Robo, glad you are feeling a bit better.  I hope the soreness goes away quickly.  Sending more good thoughts.

Charade, hoping you had a later wake up call today, and access to lots of coffee.

MonyK, hope all are happy to be home, and still snoozing with a cuddle chicken.  Hope your coffee is plenty too.

That plenty coffee goes to Mac as well, those cats can be early risers.

Schumi, I hope you had lovely weather this morning, and are enjoying a lush lunch.

So odd to have a lazy Monday, but in no way am I complaining.  Training for that life of leisure job.  

Make a good Monday, homies.  Wake up!


----------



## macraven

_Monday came around fast!_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

Some fun for those watching calories like me


----------



## tink1957

Hi Robo  hope you're feeling better 

Love the diet tips . .I can relate 

Now I'm off to play catchup


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Tink yikes was there blood involved?  You sound like a remarkably calm & capable woman.
> .


Thankfully, no blood was involved she somehow managed to wedge it between the ridges on the roof of her mouth.

Love the ring although it would look better with a falcon on it 
Have fun on your trip!

Charade....glad you had a nice visit with your family and you managed not to slug your sister 

Patty...hope you have a wonderful trip!

Monyk...the balloon ride sounds like fun and I've always wanted to do it but we never have the time.

Carole, congrats on your job offers...it's nice to be in high demand even if you don't need the work.

Lynne, enjoy your lazy Monday!  I still have to paint the bathroom as I didn't get it done since I fell while cleaning the ceiling and walls.  I was standing on the side of the tub and grabbed the towel bar to help me get down which decided to come off with sharp wood screws attached and poke a hole in my shin ...only I could manage to hurt my back and leg at the same time 

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I still have to paint the bathroom as I didn't get it done since I fell while cleaning the ceiling and walls. I was standing on the side of the tub and grabbed the towel bar to help me get down which decided to come off with sharp wood screws attached and poke a hole in my shin ...only I could manage to hurt my back and leg at the same time



Oh my, Tink!! Hope you're ok!! Home improvement injuries are the worst!  I have a big fear of getting on ladders! I can only go on the second step before I panic I'm going to fall!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Tink, hope you are okay.  My kids have pulled the towels off the towel rack so many times . I have to fix a fallen down bar every so often, and reattach to the wall.  Yep, home improvements can be painful in more ways than one.

Early lunch out with little one.  Older one has no interest in mall shopping with her.

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, hoping you had a later wake up call today, and access to lots of coffee.



No such luck. We were up at 7:00 again today, but this time it was by choice. Tomorrow we will try to sleep in a bit. We don’t have to checkout until 11:00. 



tink1957 said:


> I still have to paint the bathroom as I didn't get it done since I fell while cleaning the ceiling and walls. I was standing on the side of the tub and grabbed the towel bar to help me get down which decided to come off with sharp wood screws attached and poke a hole in my shin ...only I could manage to hurt my back and leg at the same time



Oh no. Hope the injury isn’t too severe. 



pattyw said:


> I have a big fear of getting on ladders! I can only go on the second step before I panic I'm going to fall!!



Same here. Dh has to do anything that involves ladders. 

We’ve had a good day so far. We got up early, had breakfast, and then went downtown to take the Fort Sumpter tour. We live about an hour away from Appomattox, VA, so B has already been there. We thought she should also see where the Civil War began. B got to participate in a flag raising and dh met someone who attended the same high school in Ohio that he did. 

After Fort Sumpter B wanted to go to the aquarium. I don’t think we had ever been to the one in Charleston before. I bought a cute sloth t- shirt for myself. 

Right now B and I are relaxing at the hotel and Dh is visiting friends who own a comic shop here. Tonight it’s seafood for supper.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Monday came around fast!_



Honestly, didn’t want to blink



tink1957 said:


> Thankfully, no blood was involved she somehow managed to wedge it between the ridges on the roof of her mouth.
> 
> Love the ring although it would look better with a falcon on it
> Have fun on your trip!
> 
> Charade....glad you had a nice visit with your family and you managed not to slug your sister
> 
> Patty...hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Monyk...the balloon ride sounds like fun and I've always wanted to do it but we never have the time.
> 
> Carole, congrats on your job offers...it's nice to be in high demand even if you don't need the work.
> 
> Lynne, enjoy your lazy Monday!  I still have to paint the bathroom as I didn't get it done since I fell while cleaning the ceiling and walls.  I was standing on the side of the tub and grabbed the towel bar to help me get down which decided to come off with sharp wood screws attached and poke a hole in my shin ...only I could manage to hurt my back and leg at the same time
> 
> Happy Monday everyone



OMG lucky u didn’t fall & crack ur head open.  My DH used to have painting business during recession when he’d get laid off, is meticulous painter.  Often hand-sands plaster walls first as he doesn’t like the finish.  Me, i never bother to wash the walls pre painting.  My trick was always go the opposite paint as on the walls, flat to semi-sheen/reverse. No fuss no muss.  Thankfully, i’ve been banned from touching a brush. Yippee



Lynne G said:


> Ack Tink, hope you are okay.  My kids have pulled the towels off the towel rack so many times . I have to fix a fallen down bar every so often, and reattach to the wall.  Yep, home improvements can be painful in more ways than one.
> 
> Early lunch out with little one.  Older one has no interest in mall shopping with her.
> 
> Later homies.



Can’t say i’ve Ever had that happen, nor changed a towel bar.  I’d be hard pressed to state what color mine are without looking.  Think they are oak, hmmm

Need new vanities.  Can’t find any i really like.  Seems like they are making them narrower in width, but. Do like the look of the round offset bowls that stick out in the front.  



Charade67 said:


> No such luck. We were up at 7:00 again today, but this time it was by choice. Tomorrow we will try to sleep in a bit. We don’t have to checkout until 11:00.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Hope the injury isn’t too severe.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Dh has to do anything that involves ladders.
> 
> We’ve had a good day so far. We got up early, had breakfast, and then went downtown to take the Fort Sumpter tour. We live about an hour away from Appomattox, VA, so B has already been there. We thought she should also see where the Civil War began. B got to participate in a flag raising and dh met someone who attended the same high school in Ohio that he did.
> 
> After Fort Sumpter B wanted to go to the aquarium. I don’t think we had ever been to the one in Charleston before. I bought a cute sloth t- shirt for myself.
> 
> Right now B and I are relaxing at the hotel and Dh is visiting friends who own a comic shop here. Tonight it’s seafood for supper.



Have driven down to Charleston many times when raining from Myrtle Beach to kill a day.  Have never made it over to the fort, tickets already spoken for unfortunately by the time we’d arrive.  Had thought thou there doesn’t look to be a lick of shade, has to be hot on that spit of land.

Thumbs up to the sloth!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Have driven down to Charleston many times when raining from Myrtle Beach to kill a day. Have never made it over to the fort, tickets already spoken for unfortunately by the time we’d arrive. Had thought thou there doesn’t look to be a lick of shade, has to be hot on that spit of land.
> 
> Thumbs up to the sloth!



It actually wasn’t too bad. Yes, it was hot (and very humid), but the breeze from the ocean made it bearable. I’m glad we took the very first trip of the day though. 

I think the sloth is my spirit animal.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> It actually wasn’t too bad. Yes, it was hot (and very humid), but the breeze from the ocean made it bearable. I’m glad we took the very first trip of the day though.
> 
> I think the sloth is my spirit animal.



Thanks, will have to work harder for those tix next time.  We love to check out the historical sites wherever we roam.

One of DS has been obsessed with sloths since ‘a little’, they have become so popular, love it.


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Robo- glad you're feeling better!!





Lynne G said:


> Robo, glad you are feeling a bit better. I hope the soreness goes away quickly. Sending more good thoughts.





tink1957 said:


> Hi Robo  hope you're feeling better



Hi . Thank you for the good thoughts.




tink1957 said:


> I fell while cleaning the ceiling and walls. I was standing on the side of the tub and grabbed the towel bar to help me get down which decided to come off with sharp wood screws attached and poke a hole in my shin ...only I could manage to hurt my back and leg at the same time



Tink I hope your injuries are not to bad. I will be Nurse friend here and ask how long it has been since you had a tetanus shot since you have this nail injury. You probably should be seen by doc. Might put you on short round of antibiotics to cover you from infection. They will probably give you something for your back also depending on how bad you injured it. Always want to be looking out for our homies.

Ok Nurse friend aside gentle hugs coming your way dear lady and lots of prayers you feel better soon and your leg heals up without issue


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone  and especially for my nurse friend Robbie It's not too bad and I got a tetanus shot last year when the cat chewed up my hand so it's all good.  I avoid doctors when possible...nothing a nice shot of Jack won't cure 
I'll use a ladder next time or better yet get my 6'3" son to do it since he can reach the ceiling without assistance.

I'd like to see a picture of your sloth shirt Charade, I'll bet it's cute.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone  and especially for my nurse friend Robbie It's not too bad and I got a tetanus shot last year when the cat chewed up my hand so it's all good.  I avoid doctors when possible...nothing a nice shot of Jack won't cure
> I'll use a ladder next time or better yet get my 6'3" son to do it since he can reach the ceiling without assistance.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of your sloth shirt Charade, I'll bet it's cute.



I don't drink whiskey but here's to you Tink: (I'll have a little sip with you!)


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> I don't drink whiskey but here's to you Tink: (I'll have a little sip with you!)



I will join you girls for a sip.


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> I'd like to see a picture of your sloth shirt Charade, I'll bet it's cute.


----------



## pattyw

Tink- Hope you're better today and that the "support" that Robo and I gave you helped!!

Charade- Love the sloth shirt!!

Happy Tuesday all! 

Here's one for you, Charade! Isn't he cute??


----------



## Lynne G

Two two sloths, for Tuesday.  They are cute.  These ones are head to head, as the one wanted to go to the food that was behind and below the other one.  Sloth jam.  LOL 

Eat a taco, Tuesday, it is a two for!  Make your day terrific homies!


----------



## pattyw

They are very cute, Lynne!! A taco sounds good!!


----------



## Charade67

Love the sloths!! They are adorable. 

We have to go home today.


----------



## Monykalyn

*le sigh* Back to work. Have lots to cram in before end of month-will make days go faster probably.
Cute shirt Charade!
Nice to have tall kids Tink-my tall kid is away from home now though...

Supposed to be going on float trip this weekend-have begged off but the texts have started from friends...I think the kids will run away and revolt if I send them to grandmas for the weekend after not being home for 3 weekends. Plus arranging care for dog and chickens again. Still have to figure out what is going on the week we are in Chicago...and who is doing what in August when we go to get dcp kid.Speaking of chickens-cuddle chicken is glad we are home (jumped onto DH lap yesterday when he was taking a break from mowing-I was in garden and I hear him kind yelling and look over and there she is staring him in the face!) and Diva chicken is still ticked off we left her-goodness I hadn't heard her scolding for so long I forgot how loud she can get. Tried to get video but she kept turning away, then back then away scolding the whole time. Same thing this am-went to pick her up and ooooh was she mad. Funny chicken tantrum LOL.

hot hot hot here. humid too. like we never left Florida!



Robo56 said:


> I will join you girls for a sip.


whiskey is supposed to be good for coughs yes? hope so-had whiskey in my Arnold palmer last night. Made banquet and making my president speech easier lol!

Focus-need to get back to work!
Happy Tuesday! (it is Tuesday right?)


----------



## macraven

_yup

Tuesday all day..._


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans Family


----------



## macraven

_Really cute ones that you posted Robbie!_


----------



## Mikkimús

Sloths are adorable 

I think summer has been canceled in Iceland. Its just endless rain . Really done with this fake summer.


----------



## Robo56

Mikkimús said:


> I think summer has been canceled in Iceland. Its just endless rain . Really done with this fake summer.



I would be happy to share some of the sun and heat we had here today with you. It was supposed to be 90 today, but it was 96.


----------



## macraven

_I’ll share my heat and humidity also

Stinking hot still

I only go out before 11 am or after 7pm
Those in between hours I stay where it’s ac_


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I only go out before 11 am or after 7pm
> Those in between hours I stay where it’s ac



We can wait until the sun goes down like Vampires do


----------



## Charade67

The humidity is awful. I forgot to pack my hair mousse for my trip. I looked frightful the first day. We had to stop at Walgreens so I could get some mousse. I don’t think it helped much.


----------



## Lynne G

Muggy here too.  

Made spicy ground beef with noodles and cheese.  Must have put too many hot pepper flakes in there.  My lips were stinging, but older one did not think that hot.  Well, at least some is left over, for DH.  I think the men in the house have asbestos mouths.  

Just chilling, as rain is to come in the next couple days.  10 degree reduction to end the week.  80’s is fine with me.

Ah, Wednesday is on tap.

Good to hear from ya Robo.  Charade and MonyK home now, so that is good, and Mac and Tink are alive, so that is good.   Ay your Tuesday night be relaxing.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## pattyw

I'll accept any and all heat! It's in the 70s here so very pleasant but we get so little summer that I like some flesh burning heat!! 

Happy Wednesday all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Why, yes it is Robo.  Good Wednesday Morning to you.  And yes, camel has to make an appearance today.  Hump day is here, we are at the middle of the week.  Yay!  That means two more days before the weekend, after we get over today.  


Like your minions too Robo.

Pleasant day here too Patty.  Then rain comes in the evening hours.  But for now, also in the high 70’s and a bright blue sky.  Loving it.

May you and Patty, and any other homie awake now, enjoy coffee and a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Tink, pattyw and Lynne


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. I am back home and have to go back to work today Ugh!

I would love temps in the 70s. It is supposed to get to 90 here today with rain coming again later this afternoon.

Nothing much going on today. Tomorrow I have an eye doctor appointment. I really need new glasses.  We also have another person coming to give an estimate on the deck repair. 

I actually have some time to kill before leaving for work. This is unusual.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac . I’am having coffee in my HHN mug this morning. Come on over coffee is on.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies!

 Charade
It always tough the first day back to work after a vacation _


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, I’ll be over with my coffee cup
once I have one more cup of coffee at home_


----------



## Charade67

Anyone hear from Schumi? She hasn’t posted since Sunday.


----------



## tink1957

She's visiting Scotland per her trip report.

Good morning everyone 

I need more coffee before I post.


----------



## Robo56

Another warm one for us here to Charade67.



macraven said:


> Robbie, I’ll be over with my coffee cup
> once I have one more cup of coffee at home



OK


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> I need more coffee before I post.



I have pot brewing. Come on over Tink


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> May you and Patty, and any other homie awake now, enjoy coffee and a wonderful Wednesday.



Thanks, Lynne!!



Robo56 said:


> Morning Tink, pattyw and Lynne







Charade67 said:


> Good morning all. I am back home and have to go back to work today Ugh



Hope the day goes by fast!!



Robo56 said:


> I’am having coffee in my HHN mug this morning. Come on over coffee is on.





macraven said:


> _Robbie, I’ll be over with my coffee cup
> once I have one more cup of coffee at home_





tink1957 said:


> I need more coffee before I post.



I'm on my way Robo, Mac & Tink!!

Lynne- let's join the gang for a cup of coffee!! I know you like tea so we can have some tea, too!!


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> I'm on my way Robo, Mac & Tink!!
> 
> Lynne- let's join the gang for a cup of coffee!! I know you like tea so we can have some tea, too!!



I will get out some extra mugs for pattyw and Lynne. I do have a tea kettle too. So we can make Lynne some tea. We will have a good Sans Family meeting this morning


----------



## macraven

_Will we have donuts?
Or do I need to stop along the way to pick a couple of dozen up?_


----------



## pattyw

Do you have a Krispy Kreme there?  Ours closed up here- I miss those so much! especially when they're hot!!


----------



## macraven

_I just went to the Krispy Kreme site and I saw one in Indiana 

We will do a donut run first and then head to Robbie’s 

I have one I go to that is about an 18 minute drive from my house 

Well worth it _


----------



## Charade67

Our closest KK is an hour away.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, KK about 35 minutes away now, CVS took over the closest one.  Heading to Robo’s house, thanks.

I will drink coffee too, so one pot only needed.

With that, had to take day off, as older one has car in the shop.  Ugh.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- Hope you enjoyed the day off and hope the car repair bill isn't too bad!

Leaving work in a few minutes- I think it's going to be take-out Chinese tonight for dinner!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it was not good, Patty, but at least the big ticket repair was not really required, and they would have to order the part anyway, so we were fine with what was done.  So, since the car is over 11 years old, we will sell it as is hopefully when older one is able to buy his own.

Just chilling, steak on the grill, pasta and steamed fresh vegetables was for dinner.  

I decided I needed another long weekend, hence it starts tomorrow.  Woot.


----------



## Mikkimús

Robo56 said:


> I would be happy to share some of the sun and heat we had here today with you. It was supposed to be 90 today, but it was 96.





macraven said:


> _I’ll share my heat and humidity also
> 
> Stinking hot still
> 
> I only go out before 11 am or after 7pm
> Those in between hours I stay where it’s ac_



I´ll take it all. Just give me heat 

Long weekend are the best, enjoy Lynne.


----------



## Monykalyn

Missed the donut talk-we have a KK and Dunkin Donuts within a block of each other and both close by a HS. But our fave is a local donut shop.


Lynne G said:


> I decided I needed another long weekend, hence it starts tomorrow. Woot


yay for long weekend!! Just trying to get through to a weekend now lol!
middle kid and her friends are starting a writing club so she was at friends house all afternoon, boy child had his best friend over and of course, staying the night.
Nagging cough is keeping me up at night-think I will sleep in spare room tonight so poor DH can actually sleep...

Haven't had a chance to meal plan nor put a shopping list together. DH and mid kid went to store to get milk, bread, fruit and stuff for sandwiches for lunches. With banquet Monday night, and FiL in town last night and we went to dinner,  tonight is first night I've had to cook. Dug around in freezers-really need to eat the freezers down so I have challenged myself to not shop for food until we've used up stuff. I mean- I have mole sauce, JD sauce, pork, fish, chicken, beef, venison in freezer, and soups and soup bases, and vegetables-and that is just the freezers! Tonight was spaghetti and meat balls-found a few frozen leftover meatballs, and 1/2# each of ground pork and ground venison so made a few more meatballs, jar of spaghetti sauce plus frozen tomatoes/sauce from last summers garden, 1/2 box each of spaghetti and fettucini, and dinner is served, along with green beans (sadly not from garden-yet). Got pork chops thawing in fridge tomorrow for smothered pork chops over mashed potatoes-and some form of zucchini from garden. Grocery money not spent will go to replete vacay fund so we can go in September to HHN! Heck don't even need to buy booze as we won all that stuff before we left .

Finally got some rain today, and cooled off now. Brought cuddle chicken in to dry her off as she loves the rain, but she was soaked. She got a couple leftover noodles so she was happy.

And with that-I think and fortified (with whiskey) Arnold Palmer is in order...


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are feeling better soon MonyK.  Steak was from freezer, and was defrosted yesterday, as for some reason, when I grabbed bag out of freezer thinking ground beef, it wasn’t.  So, steak it was tonight, as rain is to fall when all are mostly asleep.  Weather guy said may be waken from thunder in the wee hours.  Maybe, maybe not.  Though even rain wakes me up, but I go back to sleep most of the time.  DH sleeps like a log.  He hears nada. 

We have had lots of sun, so sending more to ya, Mikki.

Just think, for EDT, the next two days will be the longest.  Summer officially arrives just after 6 am tomorrow morning.  Oh yeah, one of my favorite times of year.


----------



## macraven

_Summer weather started in April this year for me.....

First mow of the year for us was end of January.
At this tme of the year, we have it mowed weekly

MonyK, feel better real soon.
Coughing will leave once you have a few Arnold Palmer's....

Lynne, never can go wrong with steak.
One of the easiest meals I fix is steak.

Mikkimus aka micky mouse, when is it warm in Iceland?

pattyw, think I will do Chinese soon.  
It's a great dinner especially if you have left overs for the next day.

charade, i bet you wish you were still on vacation.


to all the other homies, _


----------



## pattyw

Good Morning everyone!!  Happy Thursday!! Beautiful day here! Off from work- have a lot of cleaning, laundry, etc to do today!! Leaving for Orlando tomorrow evening!!


----------



## tink1957

Woohoo patty! Only 1 more day hope you have an amazing trip.

I plan to clean and do laundry also today but no trip for me as a reward...lucky patty.

It's going to be too hot to do yard work with temps in the 90s 

Time for coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Thursday it is. Letting the kids sleep in.  

Woot!  Tomorrow evening, Patty will be in vacation mode.  Loving your countdown.

Muggy 85 today, light rain has been falling for the last hour, so a grayer start to the day.  But, sunglasses needed soon, rain is heading East, and will give the Shore some rain by lunchtime.   

  First day of summer.  I need tea, so have a thirsty, throwback a drink, Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Horrible, horrible day today. I just learned than a friend lost her battle with depression and ended her life yesterday. 

Sorry to be such a downer. I’m sitting here at work trying not to cry too much.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Horrible, horrible day today. I just learned than a friend lost her battle with depression and ended her life yesterday.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. I’m sitting here at work trying not to cry too much.



We have been touched by suicide as well, including the teen son of friends a month ago. 
I am soooo so sorry. It is ok to let it out here.


----------



## kohlby

Charade - I'm so sorry for your loss.  Mental Illness sucks.

Mmmmm . . . donuts.  First I miss when y'all are having wine without me and then the donuts.  I must work on my timing of checking in.   I'm more of a Dunkin' Donuts than Krispy Kreme person though.  I do like Donut King but it's about 30 minutes away.   I haven't tried out Voodoo Donuts yet.  I forgot when when we did our mini-vacation at Universal a few weeks ago.  (And though it's also 30 minutes from driveway to parking space to Universal, then it takes a little longer to actually get to the donuts).


----------



## macraven

_ for you charade

Many of us have been down that road also so we know how devasting it can be for those loved ones left behind.
I went off the boards last week for a few days when I was notified when my cousin used a gun to end her life.
Time will help ease your grief._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, please let it out here.  We all are here to lean on. I am so sorry to hear of your friend.  Sending prayers and condolences to those who knew and loved her.  Me too, had extended family members commit suicide.  Mental Illness creates such sorrow.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_kohlby, I can't imagine that voodoo donuts can top Krispy Kreme
I'll find out when I go in the fall._


----------



## macraven

_My hero.....Homer and his donut fetish._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _kohlby, I can't imagine that voodoo donuts can top Krispy Kreme
> I'll find out when I go in the fall._




We will have to do a pink donut and voodoo comparisons, at least once.  ​


----------



## Robo56

For charade, my Kneester Mac, Lynne, Monyk, Tink and all our other homies here who’s lives have been touched and saddened by the suicide of family members or friends,  my arms reach out to you all in prayers and hugs  it is a grief beyond understanding as our family well knows also.

It is a life changing event with unanswered questions for those left behind.

Your Sans family are here for you


----------



## tink1957

charade and mac.  I lost a cousin that way a few years ago.

Donuts...I'll take that challenge...maybe sooner than the fall if I can talk Danielle into going in July.  I found a great rate on a SW vacation package at Cabana Bay.

I finally got started on painting the bathroom today.  I got the ceiling done so I should finish up tomorrow if all goes well.

At least I stayed upright this time


----------



## tink1957

Robo, you posted while I was typing.


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Tink 

Sorry to hear about your cousin . Sounds like there are a lot of us who can relate to what charade is feeling now. 

I hope your leg and back are healing and you are feeling better.



macraven said:


> kohlby, I can't imagine that voodoo donuts can top Krispy Kreme
> I'll find out when I go in the fall.



I say we have a Voodoo donut taste comparison in the fall.


 

 

 

Have to say a lot of those donuts look pretty good.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Thank you so much for your kind words. I’m not really sure why Zoe’s death has hit me so hard.  Just like you all, she was an online friend. We met over 20 years ago when email groups and chat clients were popular. She had started an email group of Cary Grant fans and I was part of that group. We even met once when she came to the U.S. for vacation (she lived in Scotland). A few memebers of our email group met up when she was here. In an odd coincidence the place we chose to meet was Universal Studios in Orlando. I knew she was struggling with some mental health issues (she was very open about it in her Facebook posts) but this still came as a shock.

In happier news......I heard that today was national selfie day. So here is the selfie Caspian accidentally took when he was a kitten.


----------



## Lynne G

Fading fast.  DH gave up the TV control, so I will not be far behind. Older one went to house and dogs sit, and little one and DH both came home late from work, and hungry.  Second meal of the evening made.

Hope all have a peaceful night.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _kohlby, I can't imagine that voodoo donuts can top Krispy Kreme
> I'll find out when I go in the fall._


Voodoo are better than KK if you prefer caliber donuts, Krispy Kreme are deceptively easy to eat due to he lightness.  And I've wanted a donut all day...



Charade67 said:


> Just like you all, she was an online friend. We met over 20 years ago when email groups and chat clients were popular


My DD has a good friend she met on an online game when she was 12 or 13 (horse isles or something). Developed into a friendship when they got phones and started talking, facetimeimg and skyping. She would talk with her friend on skype and carry the computer through the house- so this girl got to know our family too . They finally met IRL a couple years ago at Silver Dollar City in Branson at Christmas of all places and times! Friend lives in Virginia/DC area. In fact just got off phone with DD and his friend was trying to get to Orlando before the extra comp tix expired but her car isn't cooperating. So DD floated the idea that dad and I drive her car home in August so she can fly to o D.C. And spend a couple days with friend
DD rode Slinky dog dash for third time this am- she got scheduled for yet another pep rally that includes the ride. The CPs blackout dates changed too - shortened by at least a week. And she said that DHS CMs actually won't be blacked out, or at least they will have a special/extra ticket that will allow them to get into park. Makes me really wonder if attendance is much less than anticipated...

Thinking I'm gonna book a preferred room at Pop in August, and maybe sapphire falls for sept trip for HHN....


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I like this on TV, so will be up a bit more.  

Cute selfie from your cat, Charade.

Too funny about DD’s travel plans, MonyK.

Looking forward to our 10 days at end of August.  Flights not any cheaper, and annoying that neither is the rental.  And, no better rate found than my SMSM booked rate.  But, all is set, so countdown is ?  Not counting yet.  

Last week day before both kids have an eight week day job.  Woot!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

That’s my excuse and i’am Sticking to it.......LOL


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .


----------



## macraven

_How is your recovery from the accident going for you Robbie?

Able to move around better?
Bruises healing?

Have kept you in my prayers _


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> How is your recovery from the accident going for you Robbie?
> 
> Able to move around better?
> Bruises healing?
> 
> Have kept you in my prayers



Thank for your prayers Kneester. 

Hoping to get away for some R&R.....with all that has happened trying not to jinx the possibilities.

See Doc this morning.

Will send you a email later.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo is chipper this morning.  I hope your doctor says you are much better.  Sending some mummy dust you get good news, and have a much relaxing R&R.  No jinxing.  Get back on that bike.  

Well, grumpy little one.  Woke her around 8:30 and she is still complaining.  Watching World Cup game. Then we may go the zoo, cute giraffe born June 10th, now out to see with his momma. Almost 6 feet tall, now at 2 weeks old.

Then shopping, more little one style.  And out to lunch.  Burgers are her go to meal.  

Enjoy this cloudy and cooler Friday.  Sending good thoughts that all homies have a fun Friday, and an awesome weekend.


----------



## macraven

Pattyw should be in Orlando now 

I bet she will be sipping some rum today


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Hopefully today will be a better day. I slept until almost 10:00 today. I guess I really needed it. 

This morning I’m going eyeglass shopping. I have a new prescription and I think it’s time for new frames. The ones I have are brown tortoiseshell. I’m thinkig of getting something brighter this time.


----------



## pattyw

First to all of us touched by losses from suicide  We are all here to share the good times and the trying times!


Happy TGIF!! Getting packed up! Our flight leaves at 5:15 today! Yay!!

Will check in tomorrow from HRH!! planning to go to EPCOT too- get to see the kid at work!! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## macraven

Well maybe I was half right about pattyw
She could be sipping rum now before she hits Orlando early evening 

Have a safe flight pattyw!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Well maybe I was half right about pattyw
> She could be sipping rum now before she hits Orlando early evening
> 
> Have a safe flight pattyw!



No rum yet Mac- have to do last minute packing and clean -up.  The cats don't listen when I say " I just cleaned can you keep it that way for a while?"!

I have some Southwest drink coupons so definitely will make use of those this evening!! 

Oh I almost forgot-  Charade- I love Caspian's selfie!!


----------



## macraven

Caspian had the best picture 
Smart kitty to get that pic !


----------



## Monykalyn

love the memes this am Robo-hope the dr gives you good news.
woohoo to Pattyw and orlando (again lol). Think I am going to have DD book us a Pop preferred room for August. Want POFQ but it is either that or September trip-I choose another trip! and I enjoy Pop.

Charade-I finally broke down and got new glasses a couple years ago-my prescription had changed so much that I just couldn't use old ones anymore-I only wear them at evening before bed and am before I stick contacts in, but nice having option now if I don't want to put contacts in til later.

Cloudy this am so the hens weren't quite scolding me as loud this am. Should video that one morning-its so funny!

Looking forward to weekend at home-bailed on float trip. Next weekend we are going to Lake - friends from Iowa will be there and we haven't seen them in years. Then weekend after will be getting ready to go to Chicago. 

Car started to overheat a couple days ago-DH took it in this am (due for oil change) and couldn't find a leak or anything-was low on fluid in radiator (again). Said to just keep eye on it and keep fluids topped off. 

Love the kitty selfie! Had to delete about 30 goofy selfies from my son when he apparently go ahold of my phone...

TGIF!!


----------



## kohlby

Patty - Have a great trip!

Robo - Good luck at the dr!


Not much going on with me today.  Did some errands since eldest needed some things for his big scout summer trip in about a week.  I don't remember where exactly they are going other than they will be driving up to start their adventure in North Carolina and will end up in Washington DC at some point.  He got his clearance for the white house tour.  Hopefully he'll keep his jokes about bribing the chef to himself while he's there.   I think there's also some zip lining going on at some point and some other dangerous stuff I signed a waiver for.  Maybe it's good I don't remember all they are doing.   Otherwise, a quiet day at home doing school work and relaxing.  Hubby gets to see the new Jurassic Park movie at Universal during work today.   So he'll have a more relaxing day than me.  Not much planned this weekend so likely errands and cleaning tomorrow.  Have mine train fast passes for Sunday night so hoping to spend a few hours at MK.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.



Lynne G said:


> Cute selfie from your cat, Charade.





pattyw said:


> Oh I almost forgot- Charade- I love Caspian's selfie!!





macraven said:


> Caspian had the best picture
> Smart kitty to get that pic !





Monykalyn said:


> Love the kitty selfie!



Thank you. I had the camera turned toward him to see if he would react to his image. He hit the phone with his paw and that was he result.



Monykalyn said:


> Charade-I finally broke down and got new glasses a couple years ago-my prescription had changed so much that I just couldn't use old ones anymore-I only wear them at evening before bed and am before I stick contacts in, but nice having option now if I don't want to put contacts in til later.



I used to wea contacts, but then my eyes started getting dry and causing problems. I finally just gave them up and went back to glasses full time. 



kohlby said:


> Not much going on with me today. Did some errands since eldest needed some things for his big scout summer trip in about a week. I don't remember where exactly they are going other than they will be driving up to start their adventure in North Carolina and will end up in Washington DC at some point. He got his clearance for the white house tour. Hopefully he'll keep his jokes about bribing the chef to himself while he's there. I think there's also some zip lining going on at some point and some other dangerous stuff I signed a waiver for. Maybe it's good I don't remember all they are doing.



Sounds like a tip B would love. I prefer not to know about the high adventure activities.

We had a full day today. We drove out to Roanoke (an hour away) and I ordered my glasses. Next was a late lunch at Red Robin.  While we were waiting for a table I overheard a woman complaining because there was a lack of vegetarian options. After lunch we wandered around the mall for a while. I bought a book. Next we decided to go see The Incredibles. Great movie. We ended the day at Duck Donuts.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I am about to ask DD to drive us to Dunkin donuts to get some for tomorrow (I have been indulging in spiked arnold palmers on my deck). Really wanting donuts now-bonus that Pineapple Whip is right there in parking lot as well...(far far superior to the dole whip in the parks).


kohlby said:


> I think there's also some zip lining going on at some point and some other dangerous stuff I signed a waiver for


right? to read some of these waivers one would think an ambulance is on standby! Sounds like a fun trip though.



Charade67 said:


> I used to wea contacts, but then my eyes started getting dry and causing problems. I finally just gave them up and went back to glasses full time.


Have you tried contacts recently? Short version-I have issues with my eyes getting enough oxygen and the newer contacts are made of a material that breathe so much better-I am in monthly change contacts for first time! I used to have to toss 2 week use contacts around 10 day mark to keep my eyes healthy.

Watching "Who's line is it anyway?" on deck, fan going to keep bugs away but it is amazingly pleasant out and the fan blowing is-dare I say it?-almost chilly. 
Cuddle chicken joined me for quite awhile, and diva chicken took over her own chair. Dog sound asleep in middle of yard. Spider spinning a web in corner around my plantar of geraniums (little guy-not doing a good job at all of catching the mosquitoes or flies). Used to have a huge albino spider by the coop - havent seen him in awhile-wonder if chickens ate him? Would explain why there is more flies around. Hate spiders if you want-they do a good job of keeping undesirable bug population down...especially if you have chickens!

Does @pattyw have her rum yet?


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Have you tried contacts recently? Short version-I have issues with my eyes getting enough oxygen and the newer contacts are made of a material that breathe so much better-I am in monthly change contacts for first time! I used to have to toss 2 week use contacts around 10 day mark to keep my eyes healthy.


I haven’t worn contacts in several years. Maybe I should try them again. B wears the daily disposables. Very convenient, but pricey.



Monykalyn said:


> Watching "Who's line is it anyway?"


I love that show. DH and I used to be on a bowling team called Whose Lane is it Anyway.


----------



## Monykalyn

I’ll just leave this here. DD needs more practice night driving. That’s my excuse


----------



## macraven

_The chicken ate the itsy bitsy spider??_


----------



## macraven

_My guess it pattyw has had too many rum drinks or else she would have checked in with us by now_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

It is a rainy Saturday here.  Quiet.  DH left for work, older one is still house sitting, so it me up, yelled at little one to get up 1/2 hour ago, need to holler again.  She went to her friend’s after work.  We went to bed before she came home.  

I need tea, and a bullhorn.

Enjoy your Saturday, the first of this summer. So may your coffee and tea be hot, and the wine flowing.

Good Morning Robo, I hope you got good news from your doctor yesterday.  Sending more good thoughts and prayers.

Patty is waking up from sleeping in a far away bed.  Have an awesome time, and beautiful weather.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 331983
> 
> View attachment 331982




_So cute...


So true.._


----------



## keishashadow

Last few days here spent getting rid of what the series of awful storms have left behind.  DS basement was full of muddy water.  That is quite the process to get that cleaned & sanitized yuck.  Waiting for the realtor he used to provide him with the information for the one year of ‘free’ homeowners coverage for his new home.  Central AC looks DOA, maybe a surge?  He’s slowly melting poor kid.  Welcome to the joys of home ownership sonny 

A woman died being swept away, as were several cars throughout the area.   Was weird, first time I can ever remember that it wasn’t rising river or stream waters involved in majority of incidents.  Like my son, those who live on the mountain slopes had flooding from just basic rain runoff from overtaxed sanitary sewers. Water running down the hillsides thru the open spaces like waterfalls/rapids.  Crazy

On a positive note, we have a week till we hit the road for MCO! I’m still switching WDW parks/FP+/ADRs Helter Skelter 

Carole is roaming the moors, beware the werewolf



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone  and especially for my nurse friend Robbie It's not too bad and I got a tetanus shot last year when the cat chewed up my hand so it's all good.  I avoid doctors when possible...nothing a nice shot of Jack won't cure
> I'll use a ladder next time or better yet get my 6'3" son to do it since he can reach the ceiling without assistance.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of your sloth shirt Charade, I'll bet it's cute.


A nice shot of Jack? Sure, why not...




pattyw said:


> Tink- Hope you're better today and that the "support" that Robo and I gave you helped!!
> 
> Charade- Love the sloth shirt!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> Here's one for you, Charade! Isn't he cute??



Hehe be careful what you google with sloths, some of the memes are seriously filthy-funny.



macraven said:


> _ for you charade
> 
> Many of us have been down that road also so we know how devasting it can be for those loved ones left behind.
> I went off the boards last week for a few days when I was notified when my cousin used a gun to end her life.
> Time will help ease your grief._



Continued hugs, believe the departed wouldn’t want those left behind to suffer in their wake. 



macraven said:


> _My hero.....Homer and his donut fetish._



Father of the year



Robo56 said:


> For charade, my Kneester Mac, Lynne, Monyk, Tink and all our other homies here who’s lives have been touched and saddened by the suicide of family members or friends,  my arms reach out to you all in prayers and hugs  it is a grief beyond understanding as our family well knows also.
> 
> It is a life changing event with unanswered questions for those left behind.
> 
> Your Sans family are here for you



Unfortunately, not something most can easily accept or wrap their heads around.  I pray for all those who have been touched by this



Robo56 said:


> Thank for your prayers Kneester.
> 
> Hoping to get away for some R&R.....with all that has happened trying not to jinx the possibilities.
> 
> See Doc this morning.
> 
> Will send you a email later.



Hope things were encouraging!  The rain needs to end



macraven said:


> Pattyw should be in Orlando now
> 
> I bet she will be sipping some rum today



Surely the place for it 


pattyw said:


> First to all of us touched by losses from suicide  We are all here to share the good times and the trying times!
> 
> 
> Happy TGIF!! Getting packed up! Our flight leaves at 5:15 today! Yay!!
> 
> Will check in tomorrow from HRH!! planning to go to EPCOT too- get to see the kid at work!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 331787



Stop at the frozen margarita booth, you’ll only need one to get the job done


----------



## macraven

_We had a heavy gust of wind and heavy rain fell about 45 minutes ago

It lasted about 5 minutes tops 

The ac and lights went out then


All our electric is buried underground in our hoa
But down the road all power lines are on poles so it has to be an issue down the Main Street

I looked at the site map and looks like other others are powerless also

I had just finished charging my phone
So got lucky there

Can use candles for light if this goes on for hours
Ac is a different story

I’m outside the city limits and more rural area

Believe we will have a long wait before power is restored 


Was watching the one Law and Order show I had not seen before 

Other than that, all’s good_


----------



## buckeev

YIKES MAC! Been there-Done that!


----------



## macraven

_Yes Buckeev I remember you had the flooding and it caused great issues for your relative

Did you get his house fixed up yet?

It has to be many many months to get your area back to normal
Thought some sections are still unable to recover

I’m on a ridge so above any possible flood issues

But to get off the ridge to the main drag is okay ... kind of as 5 -6 blocks down that road is a creek

That area floods the intersection 
But never more than a day

Our house is all electric 
So sandwiches can be dinner if power is out for a long time

Buckeev how was your spring vacation?
Any plans to return again this fall?_


----------



## pattyw

kohlby said:


> Patty - Have a great trip!



Thanks!!



Charade67 said:


> We ended the day at Duck Donuts.



I love those! We always make a stop when we're in OBX!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Watching "Who's line is it anyway?"



Love that show!



Monykalyn said:


> Cuddle chicken joined me for quite awhile, and diva chicken took over her own chair. Dog sound asleep in middle of yard. Spider spinning a web in corner around my plantar of geraniums



Sounds fun!! You must have a calming influence to have all of them so content around you!!



Monykalyn said:


> Does @pattyw have her rum yet?



No- I went for another cocktail last night! 



Lynne G said:


> Patty is waking up from sleeping in a far away bed. Have an awesome time, and beautiful weather.



Thanks! Yep- sunny and HOT!! Flesh burning even!! A little rain but we were inside and missed it!



keishashadow said:


> we have a week till we hit the road for MCO!



Yay!!!

Mac- no rum last night but a few nice cocktails!!


----------



## pattyw

So we made it to Orlando last night! Landed in Tampa and drove over to HRH! Used our free night!!  We went to the Velvet Lounge for a few drinks and appetizers. Got up early and went to EPCOT. We went to visit Troy at work.  We just got back to the hotel.  WE moved rooms -up to the club level and I splurged for a King suite.

I have some food porn and pictures I'll post later. Resting a little before appetizers and drinks! I'm trying to decide between champagne and red wine- maybe both!!


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> So we made it to Orlando last night! Landed in Tampa and drove over to HRH! Used our free night!! We went to the Velvet Lounge for a few drinks and appetizers. Got up early and went to EPCOT. We went to visit Troy at work. We just got back to the hotel. WE moved rooms -up to the club level and I splurged for a King suite.
> 
> I have some food porn and pictures I'll post later. Resting a little before appetizers and drinks! I'm trying to decide between champagne and red wine- maybe both!!



So glad to hear you made it safely and are enjoying food and drink.

Go for broke and do both the champagne and wine. We only go round this life once. Enjoy it and shake every good moment out of it for sure.

Enjoy the sun


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _We had a heavy gust of wind and heavy rain fell about 45 minutes ago
> 
> It lasted about 5 minutes tops
> 
> The ac and lights went out then
> 
> 
> All our electric is buried underground in our hoa
> But down the road all power lines are on poles so it has to be an issue down the Main Street
> 
> I looked at the site map and looks like other others are powerless also
> 
> I had just finished charging my phone
> So got lucky there
> 
> Can use candles for light if this goes on for hours
> Ac is a different story
> 
> I’m outside the city limits and more rural area
> 
> Believe we will have a long wait before power is restored
> 
> 
> Was watching the one Law and Order show I had not seen before
> 
> Other than that, all’s good_



Strip down to your skivvies, keep the fridge closed and read a good book 



macraven said:


> _Yes Buckeev I remember you had the flooding and it caused great issues for your relative
> 
> Did you get his house fixed up yet?
> 
> It has to be many many months to get your area back to normal
> Thought some sections are still unable to recover
> 
> I’m on a ridge so above any possible flood issues
> 
> But to get off the ridge to the main drag is okay ... kind of as 5 -6 blocks down that road is a creek
> 
> That area floods the intersection
> But never more than a day
> 
> Our house is all electric
> So sandwiches can be dinner if power is out for a long time
> 
> Buckeev how was your spring vacation?
> Any plans to return again this fall?_



Ha, as i posed earlier...DS on a ridge too & look what happened to him.  Power company still has to come out and check the connections to everyone’s mast as most have flickering lights.  Said it’s low priority could take weeks.

Never knew enough rain could turn into waterfall/rapid-like flooding up on a mountain, far from water?  Think it might just be a phenom on a very small ridge???

we are on a ridge too, very common here, but it’s a good 1/2 mile wide before it goes up again to large plateau before morphing into the higher peaks.  We had zero water in basement & we live only a few miles apart, go figure?


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> The ac and lights went out then



Mac hope you are not without power to long.



keishashadow said:


> Strip down to your skivvies, keep the fridge closed and read a good book



Keisha I love the way you can put a smiling spin on things 

I hope your son is not without power to long. Your son is lucky to have a mom who helps out in times of trouble for sure.

Love your pic of Jack.........a man after by Halloween heart


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> I need tea, and a bullhorn.



Lynne use this to get the kiddos up in the morning.


----------



## Robo56

Schumi hope your enjoying your time in Scotland


----------



## macraven

_I, ahem, have one of those blasters
(Thanks homie) and it is an excellent way to gain someone’s attention 

_


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, even though our power is laid underground, it is hooked up to the lines overhead down the road

So if that power goes out, ours does too
We’ve only had the power off 4.5 hours so far
House is still cooler than the outside
Don’t want to open windows tonight as it is worse outside than inside 

First outage for us in 2.5 years here 

No backups 
No basement _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _The chicken ate the itsy bitsy spider??_


Well it was a giant spider, bigger than a quarter...



keishashadow said:


> A nice shot of Jack? Sure, why not...


That is terrifying! I'm gonna scream all night at  HHN aren't I?



pattyw said:


> I'm trying to decide between champagne and red wine- maybe both!!


I can't drink anything else if I drink champagne-I get violently ill if I do. Just champagne-fine. Never mix.

Drank coffee on the deck this am. Cuddle chicken spent most of the morning with me. Then went off to lay her egg. And I went to the garden-anyone need giant 4# zucchini? or Jalapenos? I have 2 (2!) zucchini plants and boy are they producing, and on jalapeno plant yet I have a ton from them as well.
So nice out today! Had to come in to clean, now taking a break between laundry loads...


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh hope the electricity comes back soon Mac & Keisha!


----------



## Lynne G

Eek,  no power Mac.  I hope you get it back soon, if not already.

Eek, Keisha spawn flooded.  I saw news on your part of the world, and wow.  Death from it too.  We also had a death from our flooding the other day.  Some guy got sucked into sewer drain.  Oops.  I hope son’s house dries out and installs a French drain and or sub pump and gets his power back pronto.  Our pump worked fine until the power went out.  After that episode, we put a battery hook up to it, so if power goes out again, battery can be hooked up.  Luckily, battery has not been needed.

Other little zoo visit this morning.  Started to rain more heavily, so headed to the mall.  Bought a cute pair of sandals, and of course, little one got a cutier pair of slides, and a pretty pair of heals.

Now, it is what for dinner game.  Thinking of pizza.  Seems like a good night for it.

Patty, good to hear from ya, and enjoy, you indeed, only live once.  Relaxing is part of any vacation.

MonyK, we would gladly take the peppers.  DH loves hot food, and we would dry some too.

Haha, Robo, I should get that fart blaster.  Of course Mac owns one. LOL


----------



## tink1957

Mac...hope your power is back on soon.  I live in the sticks here and it usually takes longer to get fixed since the more populated areas take priority.  I always call or use the app to report it as soon as it happens.

I need that blaster in my life...is it sold in the parks?

Watching the Braves game and hope they can come back and win since they're down by 3 runs but the bases are loaded with only one out...maybe the Orioles will strike out and not hit a second grand slam.


----------



## tink1957

Yikes! Now they lead by 6...think I'll watch the ER marathon instead.

Hi monyk and Lynne... you snuck in while I was slowly typing on my phone.


----------



## macraven

_Tink I watched the game last night
With the rain delay, it started late 

Hate to sit up after midnight to see them lose

I’ve only got less than 50% power on the phone now but will run the car to recharge if our outage goes longer

We are in a rural area
Horse farms across and down the road from us

We are low priority on the list for the power company _


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> I need that blaster in my life...is it sold in the parks?



Yep, They sell them in the parks. I think you can still get them at Walmart and Target.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> That is terrifying! I'm gonna scream all night at HHN aren't I?



LOL.......the scare actors love the screamers..........they know they are doing a good job if you scream 

Will this be your first year at HHN?


----------



## Lynne G

Who knew we all needed that blaster, too, Robo.  LoL 

Pizza ate, was good, now not much on TV, so little one and I actually laughing at funniest show.  Some are funny.


----------



## macraven

_Cool
Monyk is a hhn Virgin....

She will have loads of fun


_

_
Went to eat at crackle barrel at 7:30
and came back with lights on_


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to have your power back Mac.  And a good reason to eat out.  

Ice cream to chase after the pizza.  Yep, a 9:45 pm run for ice cream at the grocery store. Was kinda shocked at how crowded it was.  Generally, I would not shop on a Saturday night.  But, ya gotta when in the mood.

Hehe, I said to little one, it’s 10 o’clock, she said, I know, we got home after 5.

Found a Mets game, so that is on rather than the 10 o’clock news.  

Enjoy the late evening homies.


----------



## pattyw

Yay for power back on Mac!!

Yay for Monyk's first HHN!! When will you be there? Hope it matches up with the time we're going to be there!

Robo, Lynne, Tink- I want that blaster too! Better than our alarm clock for Joe!!

Ok so after appetizers and drinks at HRH we went over to SF to Strong Water for....RUM!! Well,  it was raining with lightning so for safety purposes we decided against going to the park!  We really enjoyed the singer that was performing !  And we made it back for dessert- churro night!!  Who says you need to go on rides to have fun at Universal!!

 Good food+ good drinks+ good company= Great vacation!!


----------



## macraven

_Good thing you stayed at Strong Water and had the rum

It saved you from the lightening 


How were the churros in club lounge?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Had pizza delivered from Godfather's around the corner. Didn't feel like getting in the car and going to pick up lol! Did get house cleaned, sheets washed, and laundry started. Time with Diva chicken on the deck while facetiming oldest DD-she picked up a shift at Muppets today rather than take day off. Unfortunately her plans with her friend in Tallahassee (what i call other or 2nd daughter) fell through for next weekend, so she is contemplating picking up a shift on the 29th. And she is thinking of swapping some of her Jedi shifts for Muppets...one of the Thai girls has straight Muppets (she prefers Jedi) and mine has straight jedi (and prefers muppets). Also she was very excited as Muppets costuming got new pants in-she hightailed it over to costuming and got pants that fit! She is so excited that she doesn't have to safety pin pants 3 sizes too large to get length she needs! LOL sometimes it is the little things.


Robo56 said:


> LOL.......the scare actors love the screamers..........they know they are doing a good job if you scream
> 
> Will this be your first year at HHN?


yep!



Lynne G said:


> Ice cream to chase after the pizza. Yep, a 9:45 pm run for ice cream at the grocery store. Was kinda shocked at how crowded it was. Generally, I would not shop on a Saturday night. But, ya gotta when in the mood.


yeah-that is how we ended up at KK and Pineapple whip last night...



pattyw said:


> Yay for Monyk's first HHN!! When will you be there? Hope it matches up with the time we're going to be there!


Contemplating long weekend 9/13-9/17 - and possibly MNSSHP on the 14th, then HHN either 15 or 16. Trying to minimize time middle would be out of school. But I just looked at family calendar and DH has added a work convention that thurs and friday (wasn't there before). He is currently on float trip so can't brainstorm. This appears to be best weekend for DD so it it happens DD and I may be going alone-or at least alone for the MNSSHP part...Could do next weekend but DD will miss a weekend of band practice and that would stress her out, and potentially knock her off marching for competition for the following weekend. 

Yay for lights for macraven!!


----------



## macraven

_Glad you left the light on for me


So does this mean no hhn for you this year?
I hope you can go as it is an experience you will never forget

Opening hhn weekend I used to do
Then delayed my dates to a later week to go 



I like hhn better when all the kinks are worked out

Sounds like your daughter is enjoying her employment at the motherland 

Muppets rule!!

I never get tired of seeing it

_


----------



## Charade67

I don’t know where the day went. I managed to vacuum the upper level of the house and do a couple of loads of laundry, but other than that it has been a lazy day. 
We went to our new favorite wing place for supper tonight. So far we have tried 20 of the 50+ flavors.



macraven said:


> We had a heavy gust of wind and heavy rain fell about 45 minutes ago
> 
> It lasted about 5 minutes tops
> 
> The ac and lights went out then



Yuck! I know how miserable it is without a/c in a Georgia summer. 



pattyw said:


> So we made it to Orlando last night!





pattyw said:


> I have some food porn and pictures I'll post later.



Hope you have a great trip. I look forward to the pictures. 



tink1957 said:


> Watching the Braves game and hope they can come back and win since they're down by 3 runs but the bases are loaded with only one out...maybe the Orioles will strike out and not hit a second grand slam.


 How bad was it? I miss the days when the Braves were on TBS almost every night. 



Lynne G said:


> Ice cream to chase after the pizza. Yep, a 9:45 pm run for ice cream at the grocery store. Was kinda shocked at how crowded it was. Generally, I would not shop on a Saturday night. But, ya gotta when in the mood.


 I hate going to the grocery store on weekends. Well, I hate going to the grocery store in general, but the weekends are the worst.  I need to figure out what we are going to eat this week. 



Monykalyn said:


> And she is thinking of swapping some of her Jedi shifts for Muppets...one of the Thai girls has straight Muppets (she prefers Jedi) and mine has straight jedi (and prefers muppets). Also she was very excited as Muppets costuming got new pants in-she hightailed it over to costuming and got pants that fit! She is so excited that she doesn't have to safety pin pants 3 sizes too large to get length she needs! LOL sometimes it is the little things.


Jedi and Muppets. Sounds like a dream job. When we first got Netflix on of the first things I watched was old episodes of The Muppet Show.

It’s after midnight and I should be sleeping. Dh and I started binge watching old Twilight Zone episodes tonight. I hope I don’t have any weird dreams. Well..weirder than usual.


----------



## macraven

_I’m still up and watching law and order 
But will check to see if any of our channels has the twilight show series on

I could binge watch that until morning!

Yea it siuxs big time with no ac in our house in Georgia 
I kept the windows  closed to keep what cool air we had inside 

And with it stinky hot and humid outside, opening windows not a good thing

Ended going to Crackle Barrel as they had power 
Food was eatable and that’s all I can say about the place

I’ll.use any excuse to eat out and not have to cook

But tonight it was a valid reason we went out...

Charade I watched the last two games Atlanta played and they lost both 
Boo boo
_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I’m still up and watching law and order
> But will check to see if any of our channels has the twilight show series on
> 
> I could binge watch that until morning!



We’re watching on Netflix.


----------



## macraven

I don’t have Netflix 

Boo hoo


----------



## tink1957

I don't have Netflix either mac...wish I did right now so I could watch stranger things.

I woke up at 1 and can't sleep ...have to get up at 6.

Braves lost 7-5 charade...hope they get back on a winning streak soon.

Good night  maybe I should try to sleep now.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, you late owls.   Little one went to bed early, so I did too.  Now have been up for about an hour.  Little one asked why I was awake.  Well, that 5 day up at 4:30, for almost 30 years, makes the weekend wakes close to that time, though sometimes hours later.  I think she went back to sleep.   

Still cloudy this morning.  But the birds are chirping, so hoping to see the sun today.  And while some thunderstorms in the hunt later in the day, a much warmer day, so pants in the morning, shorts by lunchtime.  And sunglasses are ready.

 

Sunday homies, and I am going to see some dinosaurs later this morning.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> How were the churros in club lounge?



Very good!  Had them with caramel sauce and whipped cream!



Monykalyn said:


> Contemplating long weekend 9/13-9/17



Oh darn! will miss you- we're there at the end of the month!



Charade67 said:


> Dh and I started binge watching old Twilight Zone episodes tonight



Love Twilight Zone!  We have the DVD set, but always look forward to the marathon on Sci-Fi channel.  New Years and 4th of July!!



macraven said:


> I’ll.use any excuse to eat out and not have to cook



 Me too!!



tink1957 said:


> I woke up at 1 and can't sleep ...have to get up at 6.



Tink- Hope you can grab a nap this afternoon!



Lynne G said:


> Still cloudy this morning. But the birds are chirping, so hoping to see the sun today. And while some thunderstorms in the hunt later in the day, a much warmer day, so pants in the morning, shorts by lunchtime. And sunglasses are ready.



Sounds like a beautiful day!!


----------



## pattyw

Here's a few pictures from the Velvet Lounge.  They had a singer performing- he was very good! We had drinks and appetizers.  It was mac & jack cheese nuggets and firecracker shrimp. All delicious!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw your food looks really good now

Pass a few over to me

Yum!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the minions Robo!! 
Great food porn Patty. Yeah if that weekend sticks I think we will miss most everyone-band schedule kinda sucks the fun outta things LOL! Other option is to go from Sunday to Wednesday some week-but that makes it difficult in the fall as well as that is hubs busiest time. Or wait til end of October-but one of the biggest fundraisers of the year happens the first week of November and we are both heavily involved in it.



Charade67 said:


> Dh and I started binge watching old Twilight Zone episodes tonight. I hope I don’t have any weird dreams. Well..weirder than usual.


 Hope you had good and not weird dreams. I do the same thing!

Son startled me last night-was just kinda puttering around my room, putting stuff away, thought kids were in bed for evening as hadn't heard from them. Thinking of HHN and if MiL might want to go if DH can't-son appeared out of nowhere (seemed that way-the stairs to basement are right outside my bedroom door. I kinda screamed which made him jump which made both of us laugh-those big belly laughs! 

Rainy all day today, need the long soaking rain. but yesterday was so nice wanted another day of that! Even the chickens haven't come out of their nice dry, covered and comfortable run.

DD has Fri-Sat-Mon-Tue off-she is contemplating going somewhere if she can either get sunday off or trade it-or just call in and take the points. Talking to her DC friend to see if good time to visit. She apparently looked into Cali and DL as a hint was dropped about sharing a hotel. She gets free entry, and I could use her comp tix for entry. Afraid it is just out of budget though...

Binge watching Westworld, a few episodes behind. Satellite keeps going out though.
Nap weather sunday!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Yes Buckeev I remember you had the flooding and it caused great issues for your relative
> 
> Did you get his house fixed up yet?
> 
> It has to be many many months to get your area back to normal
> Thought some sections are still unable to recover
> 
> I’m on a ridge so above any possible flood issues
> 
> But to get off the ridge to the main drag is okay ... kind of as 5 -6 blocks down that road is a creek
> 
> That area floods the intersection
> But never more than a day
> 
> Our house is all electric
> So sandwiches can be dinner if power is out for a long time
> 
> Buckeev how was your spring vacation?
> Any plans to return again this fall?_



Closer.
Many.
Many.
Safer.
Good.
Yikes.
Tolerable.
Ditto.
Yummm.
OK.
Yes.


----------



## macraven

_I take that as still a lot of work and money to get the house back to the normal state

Sigh....
Wish it were better news

Sending you Mummy Dust_


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for stay shower to pass so i can. Go grill the steaks.  Mr brought me home a payday candy bar from work ‘just because’.  Keep the flowers, man knows me well.



Robo56 said:


> Lynne use this to get the kiddos up in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 332049



 Lol we have one too among other minion goodies



macraven said:


> _Keisha, even though our power is laid underground, it is hooked up to the lines overhead down the road
> 
> So if that power goes out, ours does too
> We’ve only had the power off 4.5 hours so far
> House is still cooler than the outside
> Don’t want to open windows tonight as it is worse outside than inside
> 
> First outage for us in 2.5 years here
> 
> No backups
> No basement _



Have you figured out where you huddle in case of a tornado?



Monykalyn said:


> Well it was a giant spider, bigger than a quarter...
> 
> 
> That is terrifying! I'm gonna scream all night at  HHN aren't I?
> 
> 
> I can't drink anything else if I drink champagne-I get violently ill if I do. Just champagne-fine. Never mix.
> 
> Drank coffee on the deck this am. Cuddle chicken spent most of the morning with me. Then went off to lay her egg. And I went to the garden-anyone need giant 4# zucchini? or Jalapenos? I have 2 (2!) zucchini plants and boy are they producing, and on jalapeno plant yet I have a ton from them as well.
> So nice out today! Had to come in to clean, now taking a break between laundry loads...



Screaming is half the fun, one of the few places you can let ‘Er rip and nobody gives you the eye



Lynne G said:


> Eek,  no power Mac.  I hope you get it back soon, if not already.
> 
> Eek, Keisha spawn flooded.  I saw news on your part of the world, and wow.  Death from it too.  We also had a death from our flooding the other day.  Some guy got sucked into sewer drain.  Oops.  I hope son’s house dries out and installs a French drain and or sub pump and gets his power back pronto.  Our pump worked fine until the power went out.  After that episode, we put a battery hook up to it, so if power goes out again, battery can be hooked up.  Luckily, battery has not been needed.
> 
> Other little zoo visit this morning.  Started to rain more heavily, so headed to the mall.  Bought a cute pair of sandals, and of course, little one got a cutier pair of slides, and a pretty pair of heals.
> 
> Now, it is what for dinner game.  Thinking of pizza.  Seems like a good night for it.
> 
> Patty, good to hear from ya, and enjoy, you indeed, only live once.  Relaxing is part of any vacation.
> 
> MonyK, we would gladly take the peppers.  DH loves hot food, and we would dry some too.
> 
> Haha, Robo, I should get that fart blaster.  Of course Mac owns one. LOL



they showed the drain clip on the local news. Can you imagine, poor dude.  Like a horror movie way to die



tink1957 said:


> Yikes! Now they lead by 6...think I'll watch the ER marathon instead.
> 
> Hi monyk and Lynne... you snuck in while I was slowly typing on my phone.



There are worse things than staring @ a young George Clooney.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by........

Apologies ladies for lack of emails.............

Had beautiful weather and thoroughly loving this little mini break away with family and some time away........was a little wild when we arrived up here, but been glorious last few days and hot!!

Hotel is beautiful, food has been wonderful, so diet has flown out the window ..........and champagne cocktails have been prevalent........

Not home till late Tuesday night.........but having an earlyish night tonight...........been a hectic 5 days.......

Catch youse soon.........

Robo, love the Scottish meme..........


----------



## tink1957

Hey Carole  nice to hear from you.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hey Carole  nice to hear from you.



Thanks Vicki.........always a busy time up here........don’t really get strong internet connection a lot and don’t always have the time to look.........heading to bed soon, all this fresh air is tiring........

Hope you’re doing ok.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi...


----------



## macraven

_Well Keisha, if a tornado hits I hope I go out quickly

We don’t have a basement

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi...


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _I take that as still a lot of work and money to get the house back to the normal state
> 
> Sigh....
> Wish it were better news
> 
> Sending you Mummy Dust_


 Thankx! I'll take it! We just finished the floors last week and moved him back in Saturday. Still a LOT to do, but yeah...nothing about 20K wouldn't fix. He's a happy camper now...hated the apartments we had him in. (after he spent about 3 or 4 months here.)


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev, I bet he is loving to be back in his home again.
You are so good to him!

But then, that is the type of guy you are!_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another mostly lazy day today. We had lunch with some friends from church. A young couple who used to be part of our church but moved to NC 2 years ago were in town. They just had their second baby a couple off weeks ago. She is adorable. 
Speaking of babies, I just learned that B’s former Girl Scout leader is going to be a grandmother soon. I was a bit surprised since she is only going to be 43 next month.  When I was 43 I had a 10 year old.



Monykalyn said:


> Hope you had good and not weird dreams. I do the same thing!


No weird dreams for me, but dh said he had a bad dream about being unemployed and having to move back in with his parents. 



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by........



H Schumi!


----------



## macraven

_charade, did you and the kids also move back to dh's parents in his dream?_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _charade, did you and the kids also move back to dh's parents in his dream?_



No, In the dream he was sill single and had just graduated college.


----------



## macraven

_That would be a bad dream 

Sometimes I can remember my bad dreams and other times I don’t _


----------



## Lynne G

Back to work, a dream?  Nope, Monday.  .  Even though it was a stay home vacation, it was so nice to just chill, get the house in better shape, and some zoo visits, movies, and some shopping.  Now, all are working.  Camp starts today, and yay, both kids on same schedule for 8 weeks.  And yay, after a lightning filled early evening, this morning, a sunny 65, and bright blue sky.  Oh yea, 80's this week, yes summer weather, welcome.  

Buckeev, you're a good soul.  

Charade and Mac, eh, too late for me to post when you both were up.  

Charade, me too, little one was 10, and older one was 14, when I was I was 45.  I always seem to find the team moms from both kids' teams over the years, tended to be at least a decade younger than me.  

Keisha, enjoy that chocolate, sweet of DH.  Hope your grilled steaks were good.  

Schumi, glad to hear you are having a busy visit, and enjoying family, and lush food and drink.  

With that, tea is me, and warming up.  That AC is cranking up.  

Have a great, monumental Monday.  And little traffic, as not coming from the shore.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies!
_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Monday again and back to work. I really don’t want to deal with people today. I’m taking another day off tomorrow. B earned free admission to Girl Scout day at an indoor waterpark, so that’s where we will be all day tomorrow. She is allowed to bring a guest at at discount rate, so she asked a friend from school. She gave B her address so we could pick her up in the morning and she lives in our old neighborhood. We were neighbors for 7 years, but she and B never met until this past school year. 

Lynne, I used to be a night owl until B was born. I was up late last night because I made the mistake of taking a nap yesterday afternoon. 

I actually have some time to kill before I need to leave for work. That doesn’t happen very often.


----------



## macraven

_If it will be hot tomorrow, water park should be fun charade!_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

I took a 3 hour nap yesterday when I got home from work so that I would be awake for the Preacher season premiere and for some reason it kept going out on my TV so I had to keep switching back and forth to watch.  The picture was fine on all my other channels so it must have been an AMC thing  What did you think Janet? I'll have to rewatch next week when I can see all of it.

We had a friend stay over last night on our couch due to a bad domestic situation...wish we had room to let her stay longer until she can figure out what to do but we only have 2 bedrooms.  It's sad when a man controls all the finances and the woman gets left with nothing   She will probably lose her car too since it's in his name.  

Good news is we're going to see the new Jurassic movie today to take her mind off things.

Stay cool homies....it's supposed to be a heat index of 104 here today .. definitely time to crank up the AC


----------



## Lynne G

That's sad Tink, about your friend.  Hopefully there's a local women domestic help place she can use.  We saw the movie yesterday.  I'd say, it was good, though lagged in places, but great CGI of the dinos.  

Morning Mac, Charade, and Tink. 

AC is so cool, that my hair on my arms are standing up.  I'm so blonde though, looks like I have furry skin.

Is it lunchtime yet?  I am hoping outside is warmer.  Should be, 80 by this afternoon.

Oh, and apparently, little one took my Starbucks card.  I have the app on my phone, so saw it was used early this morning.  Have to have a talking to.  Guess someone needed coffee this morning.


----------



## Monykalyn

My first thought upon waking this am was "I need more weekend". Bright and sunny this am. Hens scolding for being late to let them out (NOT getting up at 600 am when starts getting light out-sorry cranky ladies).



Charade67 said:


> When I was 43 I had a 10 year old.


I had a 8 almost 9 year old and 12 year old. Surprise baby makes me an older mom in the class for sure!



tink1957 said:


> We had a friend stay over last night on our couch due to a bad domestic situation..


 So sad for her situation but how kind of you. 

ugh work, coffee for sure, and surprise! Someone brought in a couple boxes of Krispy Kremes this am. Good thing as I forgot breakfast too.

Well one company I contract with I am getting pretty close to dropping. Shame as it is my in town nursing homes. But lack of communication and feeling like a punishment for taking a vacation is not an environment I am happy with.  Told there would be coverage (after begging) and come to this home today to find 21 new admissions that need to be assessed. Need to focus but I had to take a break as stuff is starting to run together.


----------



## macraven

_43 for me meant last kid started school
But 4 months after that my mini “vacation” was over as I went back to work

Monyk is that a good or bad thing you may have to drop the in town nursing home?


Had a storm pass through and temps dropped 
Who am I kidding
It will be humid tonight and hot again tomorrow _


----------



## Lynne G

You need our weather guy, Mac.  The three H’s, not your two.  Hazy, Hot, and Humid.  Starting Friday.  Bring it on.


----------



## Monykalyn

Another nice day today-too bad it was inside working, then meeting.


macraven said:


> Monyk is that a good or bad thing you may have to drop the in town nursing home?


Well I like not having to drive an hour for work, but I am frustrated on lack of communication and support from this company. Going to give another 6 months, then re-evaluate.

tired, may be an early night for me...


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday everyone!! We're in Ft. Lauderdale this morning! We had a nice two days in Orlando! We visited with Troy and had a nice time at HRH! We didn't even make it to the parks because of the storms on Saturday and Sunday.  But we had a fabulous time! We enjoyed the club lounge, went to the Velvet lounge at HRH and Strong Water at SF and enjoyed the entertainers.  You can have a great time at Universal and not even enter the parks!! We're busy cleaning Kyle's apartment today.

Had a nice dinner on the beach! Having some wine and going to bed early !  We are exhausted!!

Lynne & Charade- Hope your work days went ok!(for a Monday!!)

Tink- you are a blessing to your friend that you had stay with you!

Mac-Hope the heat & humidity aren't too oppressive! But hey, like we say in Buffalo- at least you don't have to shovel heat and humidity!

Back to apartment cleaning tomorrow! 
Have a great evening all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing interesting to report today. 



macraven said:


> Sometimes I can remember my bad dreams and other times I don’t


 When I have bad dreams I am sometimes able to recognize I am dreaming and have been able to wake myself up.



macraven said:


> If it will be hot tomorrow, water park should be fun charade!


 I just checked the forecast - high of 73 and rainy. Good thing most of the waterpark is indoors.



tink1957 said:


> We had a friend stay over last night on our couch due to a bad domestic situation...wish we had room to let her stay longer until she can figure out what to do but we only have 2 bedrooms. It's sad when a man controls all the finances and the woman gets left with nothing  She will probably lose her car too since it's in his name.



Sadly I have seen a few situations like this at work. I hope your friend is able to get the help she needs. 

Going to watch a little more Twilight Zone and then hopefully get a good night’s sleep.


----------



## agavegirl1

Okay, I am six pages behind and beg your forgiveness.  I am dealing with scheduling an all girl family trip to a play in the twin cities, installing ne w garage doors in a three car garage at my lake house because DH managed to back into one of them a couple of weeks ago into the double garage stall and some health related stuff I'd rather not discuss.  I have some people, also, who need my support right now and I had to jump in.  I will jump in and catch up and of course I care about you all....but Stuff Happens. And it kind of did....


----------



## macraven

_Charade, twilight zone was a show I looked forward to each week when it was a regular on tv

I always liked the one where the boy wished people into the corn field

Monyk, now that you said it’s one hour drive for you to the nursing home, I’d think twice of keeping it in your schedule 
It’s a long drive .....

pattyw, sometimes the best vacations are just staying in the hotel
With the heavy rain you had, I would have done the hotel surfing too!

I bet you are enjoying the time with your other son
I’m sure he appreciates you coming to help him get the apartment set up

Agavegirl sending you hugs
I know you have your surgery coming up
Still have you in my prayers 

So your garage 3 door is now a temporary 2 door garage....

That’s what happens when you let a husband decorate
Jk
Hope all the things that need your attention get taken care of quickly without it draining you

Some times a lot of things happen all at once and it is very hard to juggle it all


Hope all the homies have sweet dreams tonight 

If I neglected anyone, I have not meant to
I’m using my phone to read and reply tonight and have to scroll back to see what was posted prior

I prefer to use my IMac for dising 
But have two cats on my lap and can’t get off the couch to use the iMac 

My cats own me and I’ll be sitting here until I go to bed_


----------



## macraven

_Been getting website reloading and dread reading that message as I lose what I’ve typed out

Lynne, it’s always hot and humid here

But no complaints as pattyw said, it is better than shoveling snow_


----------



## Lynne G

.  Hey homies, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yep, eat a taco or two today, it's a Tuesday, and oh so beautiful start.  Low humidity, some clouds, but bright sun, and light blue skies.  While the rain is coming later today, I'm totally enjoying nicer weather.  I hear ya Mac.  Snow shoveling and ice scraping is not my idea of fun.  

Agavegirl, lots of hugs and mummy dust sent.  I hope you take care of yourself, while taking care of others.  Enjoy that girls trip. And hey, at least you could replace the garage doors.  When my little one was 15, we were clearing out the snow in our driveway, and since my car was up close to the garage door, my DH backed out his truck behind my car, and then she wanted to back out my car.  She had never really drove before, so we said, to put your foot on the big long pedal, and put the car in reverse.  She revving my car so hard, we were screaming at her to stop.  Thankful she didn't know how to put the gear into reverse, and stayed in park.  Yep, she thought when we said big long petal, we meant the accelerator, not the brake.  Ya gotta laugh. 

Charade, have fun at the water park with B.  Nice it's mostly indoor.  Even with 70 degrees, I'm sure the kids will have a great time in the water.  

MonyK, yeah, I did at least an hour drive, sometime more if lots of traffic, for about 15 years.  It's not the best.  But, if you gotta do it, it's a long day, but at least it's one you wanted to work at.

Patty, so nice you had a good time, even if it was rainy.  I'm of the opinion, at least I am on vacation, and why not treat yourself to club stuff.  Nice momma to help DS get his apartment in order.  Enjoy Ft. L.

Is Schumi home yet?  If not, I hope she is still having a wonderful time with family and friends.  

With that tea is needed.  The AC is cranking once again.  Blanket ready.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We will be leaving for the water park soon. It’s a 2 hour drive. Ugh.  The last time we were there was 8 years ago when B’s Brownie troop went. I’m not a big fan of waterparks, but I figure I might use the lazy river and hot tub. 

Agavegirl - Good to hear from you. Take care and come back when you have more time. 

Lynne - Probably no tacos for us today. I hope the park has some decent food. 

I think the Park has WiFi, so I will probably check in later today.


----------



## Charade67

Lesson for today - never assume anything. I assumed B had told her friend we would be leaving at 9:00. We show up at her house and she isn’t ready to go.  Me: didn’t you tell her we would be here at 9?
B: Oh, I forgot.
Me: Silently screaming inside my head.)


----------



## Lynne G

teens - girl teens.   

I get the opposite.  Swears she told me.  I'm not that old.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Going to watch a little more Twilight Zone and then hopefully get a good night’s sleep.



Love Twilight Zone!



agavegirl1 said:


> Okay, I am six pages behind and beg your forgiveness.  I am dealing with scheduling an all girl family trip to a play in the twin cities, installing ne w garage doors in a three car garage at my lake house because DH managed to back into one of them a couple of weeks ago into the double garage stall and some health related stuff I'd rather not discuss.  I have some people, also, who need my support right now and I had to jump in.  I will jump in and catch up and of course I care about you all....but Stuff Happens. And it kind of did....



Sending prayers and  We're here for you!!



macraven said:


> I always liked the one where the boy wished people into the corn field



Billy Mummy is so scary!! I like the one where he talks to his deceased grandma on his toy phone too!



macraven said:


> But have two cats on my lap and can’t get off the couch to use the iMac



That's because you made the mistake of sitting on THEIR chair! I make that mistake too! The furniture is only for us to pay for and clean!



Lynne G said:


> Low humidity, some clouds, but bright sun, and light blue skies. While the rain is coming later today, I'm totally enjoying nicer weather.



Sounds like a great start to the day! Hope the rain holds out for a long time!



Charade67 said:


> We will be leaving for the water park soon



Have fun Charade!! Hope you find a lounge chair in a quiet area!


Ok, my break is over- back to cleaning! And then we're doing a little painting! It's beautiful and sunny!

Tacos sound like a plan!


----------



## Charade67

Taking a little break after lunch. I put my hair up. Stupid me thought I could keep my hair dry. First time on the lazy river - I forgot there was a bucket dump. Yep. I got caught under it. I’m going to wander around and see if there is a hot tub. They have a warm pool, but there are too many little kids in it.


----------



## macraven

_ Bucket dumps, yuk
Not a fan

Hope the hair dries soon _


----------



## Charade67

Well, apparently 5 hours in a water park was enough for the teens. They were ready to go by 4:00. We are now home and contemplating supper.


----------



## macraven

_When I can not decide what to fix for dinner, I make BLT

I cleaned out the fridge from leftovers and also made a blt for me

Mr Mac finished the rest of the left overs _


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese for us.  Lot left over, so breakfast and dinner for tomorrow.  Yum.  Little one would eat at Mac’s too, as a BLT is the only sandwich she will eat.  Likes it only on a roll.


----------



## Charade67

A BLT sounds good, except I don’t have any L or T. I don’t think I even have bread. We decided on burrito bowls at a local place.


----------



## macraven

_Eating out is always better.

Many of times I tell Mr Mac, I don't want to cook so we are eating out...._


----------



## Monykalyn

agavegirl1 said:


> but Stuff Happens. And it kind of did






macraven said:


> My cats own me and I’ll be sitting here until I go to bed


LOL-have heard that about cats...



Lynne G said:


> MonyK, yeah, I did at least an hour drive, sometime more if lots of traffic, for about 15 years. It's not the best. But, if you gotta do it, it's a long day, but at least it's one you wanted to work at.



I don't actually mind the drive (yet-its been 2 years). I listen to podcasts, and since I set my own hours I go and leave when I want as long as I get the work done-I usually spend about 7 hours a week at the actual home. I get mileage...



Charade67 said:


> Silently screaming inside my head.


 Teen girls have a knack for causing this...

Tuesday again, the space where I work doesn't have vent but with door open (and I have a small fan) the space is usually pleasant. A/C went out (again-for the billionth time past 6 weeks) and I ended up having to move out to more open area where at least I could feel air moving. Then storm rolled in so fast I thought lights went out-look out window and see monster storm rolling in-dash to car to get umbrella (forgot to close up the windows I had cracked). But storm blew through so fast by time I left an hour later rain had stopped. Almost caught up to it on way home, narrowly missed hitting a dog crossing highway (lucky thing made it to other side even with semi barreling down on it), survived the idiot trying to zoom around me and seeing all the brakelights in front of me (yea **** that is why people were slowing down on wet roads, but I'm sure you thought the highway was out to inconvenience you personally). My day-why I have a large glass of wine in hand.
Tonight's dinner was "whatever you can find in fridge/freezer/pantry. Sandwiches it is! Tossing a chicken (NOT mine Mac!!) in crockpot tomorrow. Off to lake Friday night. I am off Monday as well so may just stay longer or come home and enjoy empty house-DH taking kids to his dad's "farm" (it is a hunting farm-several hundred acres, large pole barn for the toys including brand new 4-wheeler, and custom cabin) for a few days. 

Will be talking with MiL this weekend about august (need someone to stay with 15 year old in August (won't be coming with us to get oldest), and september -if MiL can watch the boy for a few days in Sept then I will be booking hotels for HHN. Frontier has better flight prices right now, but will probably end up on SW as if for some reason middle cannot miss school at least I will get credit for future flight if need to cancel.

Is it friday yet?


----------



## tink1957

I made a pot of chicken vegetable soup for dinner.

Finally got the bathroom painted except for the trim work and whatever I mistakenly swiped on the ceiling...I'm not the best painter but I'm cheap.

Hugs to you agavegirl  hang in there.

Watching the Braves again...maybe they will catch up and win tonight.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## macraven

_Tink, are you getting any storms this evening?

We had one that snuck up on us about an hour back.
Sounds like another one is rolling in now.


MonyK, do you ever get updates on little Roo after he moved to a different home?_


----------



## macraven

_I bet Carole will be booping in here tomorrow morning.
Hope she brings cake with her when she returns.....

I'm feeling like a slice of white cake with vanilla butter frosting



and pattyw should be about ready to return home from her florida trip maybe tomorrow?_


----------



## tink1957

We had a storm earlier tonight when I was still painting...I was glad the lights didn't go out.


----------



## agavegirl1

Whew, thanks homies for your understanding.  

Hello all!  I will be less focused on weirdness in my life now.  (Most problems resolved) and can follow along!!!


----------



## macraven

_I"m glad you stopped back in tonight._
_Well, early morning ......it is now._
_
Don't worry about a thing.
You will be feeling so much better once you have your surgery and take your time recovering.

We all are rooting for you!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I bet Carole will be booping in here tomorrow morning.
> Hope she brings cake with her when she returns.....
> 
> I'm feeling like a slice of white cake with vanilla butter frosting
> 
> 
> 
> and pattyw should be about ready to return home from her florida trip maybe tomorrow?_



Lol..........no cake, but loads of Scottish shortbread, sugary unhealthy butter tablet and many other unhealthy Scottish treats! You’d love em............


Yep, long journey home from the back of beyond boonies yesterday.........good to see Kyle though, even on a short break we miss him! 

Had a wonderful trip......weather was heavenly, I could get used to this heatwave weather! Seeing family was good and spending time with my mum was lovely. 

Scotland is such a beautiful country and when the sun shines it’s even more gorgeous. And food is so good! 

Diet was totally destroyed.........

But, few things to do today........one will be a lot of fun! And need to catch up what I missed on San thread.......

15 sleeps till overnight at airport though.......then NYC and Orlando all over again.........


Have a great Wednesday.............


----------



## Lynne G

, why yes it is Wednesday.  You know, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  A gray and rainy one for us, barely 80 by this afternoon, and more rain to come.  Between today and tomorrow, over 2 inches of rain will fall.  Sigh.  No sunglasses needed. 

Woot!  Nice to see you back Schumi.  So glad you had an enjoyable time with your mum, family, and friends.  I like shortbread, even Scottish kind, but not sure what a butter tablet is.  We have butter cakes, but I have never heard of a tablet one.  Yep, nice to have sweets from a visit to where you grew up.  But is always good to come home, and missing Kyle, even for a short while, is natural.  And a second Woot! for the 15 day countdown.  More family visits before fun.  Sounds like a perfect trip coming up.

Agavegirl.  Any time, we are here for ya.  Sending good thoughts and hope your back surgery is very successful. 

Tink, little one would be happy with your chicken soup, she's a fan of most chicken noodle soups.  Nice you got your bathroom finished. 

Mac, the storms you got, are here now, that's okay, as long as the weather gets this rain out of its system, we'll have a hot and humid week-end.  I hope you weather improves too.

MonyK, Woot! to fall plans.  I hate aggressive drivers.  I had one too, while coming off a highway, I was slowing down to ride down the exit lane, and since it was curved, I always slow down, just off the gas petal., but don't brake.  Well, don't you know, some lady goes flying past me, over the berm of the road on the curve of the exit lane, and passes me, then has to slam on her brakes for the red light at the bottom of the exit lane.  I just shook my head.  Like really?  And yep, Friday yet? It's seems like a long week.  I'm thinking, since next Wednesday is the holiday, I might need to take off Thursday and Friday.  Yep, a 2 day week would be nice.  I'll have to see. 

With that, AC is already making it cooler than I'd like.  Tea made, and blanket around me. 

May this Wednesday find all the homies in good spirits, and enjoying a wonderful day.


----------



## macraven

_I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday 

Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?

Or did you not exist at that time?_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I remember watching it, I was young though, and vaguely remember all that was on that show.  Cousin Itt and Thing were my favorite.  Oh, and also Morticia.  Blast from past, Mac.  Funny, as she was named Wednesday, after the child in the rhyme,  
_

Monday’s child is fair of face_
_Tuesday’s child is full of grace_
_Wednesday’s child is full of woe_
_Thursday’s child has far to go_
_Friday’s child is loving and giving_
_Saturday’s child works hard for his living_
_And the child that is born on the Sabbath day_
_Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay._


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to see you're back Carole and it sounds like you had a nice visit...don't worry about your diet...who can resist Scottish shortbread and what is a butter tablet?

Lynne and monyk, I had an aggressive truck driver who I had passed on the 4 lane earlier as he was driving slowly after stopping at a redlight and when I passed through an area where it had been raining I slowed down and he decided to blow by me knowing it would flood my car with water....payback I guess 

I remember watching the Addams family, the Munsters and Dark Shadows as a kid ...no wonder I like HHN so much.  Danielle dressed as Wednesday for Halloween a few years ago and she really looks like her.

Hot and humid again today and I need to cut the grass...guess I'll wait until it dries later but when I do that lately it rains before I can cut it.

Happy hump day


----------



## macraven

_Tink, how often do you cut your grass?

Just curious as we have ours done weekly _

_Can’t let it go for more than 9 days tops 
That can happen if it has rained_


----------



## tink1957

I try to cut once per week and it's been  a challenge this year since it usually picks my day off to rain.  It also takes me a few days to mow the entire yard as I use a push mower...good news is it gets me in shape for the parks.


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?
> 
> Or did you not exist at that time?_


Oh yes!  I loved the show.  It was so fun.  And with my name being "Wendy" I always wondered why mom couldn't have named me "Wednesday" instead.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Oh yes!  I loved the show.  It was so fun.  And with my name being "Wendy" I always wondered why mom couldn't have named me "Wednesday" instead.



_We will rename you as Wednesday 

Where your mom missed the mark on the proper name, you have us homies to thank for it_


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh Wednesday. So much to do. Attention starting to wander so time for a mini mental break and then a quick walk.
Storms yesterday, and now heat wave with advisory. Think i will set up a fan for the chickens, with ice in water pan (think CoP "air cooling" lol) Cuddle chicken sat in nesting box for awhile this am -was in there when I went to let them out of coop-then did her egg song-but no egg! worried about her if she is feeling urge and thinks she laid an egg, then the shell less eggs continue to fall out of her-it is not a good sign. She is still very perky though and getting a tums tab daily.
mmmm shortbread cookies...


macraven said:


> _I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?
> 
> Or did you not exist at that time?_


Oh yes! Loved Addams Family!
Kids and DH browsing through movies last night trying to decide what to watch-somehow got on subject of Pink Panther-I loved the Peter Sellers version! middle kid knows that from the cartoons.

Dinner in crockpot, probably make the green beans I've picked this week as side. Need to shred and freeze the zucchini for bread later. And need to get the cherry tomatoes picked as well, big tomatoes (beefsteaks and another variety) nearly ready as well. Now if my cilantro would just come back it'd be salsa time! Dang Cilantro goes to seed sooooo fast.

Back to work...


----------



## kohlby

Ack!  It's difficult to keep up with y'all.  I want to write meaningful things but sometimes get on right when I'm supposed to be doing other things.  Right now, it's work on dinner.  I'm headed out soon after to work on flag counting/gathering for our neighborhood for 4th of July.  I was told there would be wine there so it was easy to volunteer to help out.  We got a kitty yesterday!  The kitty's foster mom is a friend of mine and said she would be willing to have the kitty move in with her if we can't take it overseas whenever that actually happens.  So - we have a suitable plan B in place.   The kitty is adorable but very curious and playful.  She got her head stuck in our table last night.  It took us 10 minutes to free her.  Now she's being watched at all times to try to avoid power tools being needed. Eldest is packed up for his big trip since they need to drop that off tonight.  And we are still doing school work.  So, I've been a bit busy.


Grass here is once a week during "summer."  The other few months, referred to as "not quite summer" has it done every other week.  Lawn care is included in our HOA so I don't actually cut it.  I mean, my husband doesn't actually cut it.  Cutting grass never seemed like a fun job to me so I avoided it.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It’s raining (again) and the thunder has started. I don’t remember ever having this much rain to start off the summer.
Woke up this  morning with sore back muscles. I have no idea why. I didn’t do anything strenuous at the water park yesterday.



macraven said:


> Eating out is always better.


So true, but I think we eat out too much. I hate cooking and I’m not very good at it.



Monykalyn said:


> survived the idiot trying to zoom around me and seeing all the brakelights in front of me (yea **** that is why people were slowing down on wet roads, but I'm sure you thought the highway was out to inconvenience you personally).


Ugh! I hate drivers like that.



tink1957 said:


> Finally got the bathroom painted except for the trim work and whatever I mistakenly swiped on the ceiling...I'm not the best painter but I'm cheap.


Can you come over and paint my living room?  We want to repaint eventually, but have no idea what colors. We currently have an orange accent wall that we aren’t too fond of.



schumigirl said:


> sugary unhealthy butter tablet


I googled this. Looks good.



schumigirl said:


> Scotland is such a beautiful country and when the sun shines it’s even more gorgeous. And food is so good!


I really hope that I will be able to visit someday.



macraven said:


> _I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?
> 
> Or did you not exist at that time?_


I didn’t exist until the end of 1967. But I remember watching in syndication.



tink1957 said:


> I remember watching the Addams family, the Munsters and Dark Shadows as a kid


 I watched Dark Shadows in syndication too. It really creeped me out when I was a kid.



kohlby said:


> We got a kitty yesterday!


Congrats! Name? Pictures??

I was so tired yesterday that I fell asleep while watching Twilight Zone. I need to go back and watch what I missed so we can continue our binge watch tonight.


----------



## Mikkimús

People are talking about the summer not coming to Iceland at all.
Well at least not to the south-west side of the country.
My little man has a fever so Im off work with him, but only one week until summer vacation starts


----------



## macraven

_Hey it’s mickey Mouse time aka Mikkimus

Hope the little guy’s fever breaks soon
It was always a worry for me when my boys were littles and kept a fever

Charade, I’m tired of cooking
also

I used to love to cook but Mr Mac can’t eat certain foods anymore as it bothers his digestive system.
So can’t make dinners with peppers, onions black pepper, spices, tomatoes, and the list goes on

I can make fried food maybe once every two months for him
So eating out is when I can get dinners that I can’t make at home for us
Cooking has become boring for me...

Kohlby, tell us more now that you are a cat woman

Nice thing about cats is you don’t have to walk them or bathe them


Monyk, Vicki I hear you on bad drivers
I don’t like them either

And to all the other homies, including Wednesday (aka Wendy) have a peaceful evening!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Drama, drama everywhere. Ah wine helps-especially with the procrastination part. Pop booked for August, flights probably booked tomorrow, and hope to have September flights/hotel booked by Monday- or should I wait and see if holiday sale?. Cuddle chicken just laid another soft shell egg and is now eating it- she's been getting tums everyday so not sure why that isn't helping.


kohlby said:


> She got her head stuck in our table last night. It took us 10 minutes to free her. Now she's being watched at all times to try to avoid power tools being needed


Oh my. Sounds like fun



Mikkimús said:


> My little man has a fever so Im off work with him,


Oh hope the lil dude is feeling better soon! 
Wow airlines advertises low rates to Europe with a stopover in Iceland- about have hubby convinced this is the way to go in 2 years when we go to France. Iceland is a definite bucket list place for me!

Hubs and I were talking about plans for rest of year (after drama in his family- again) and I asked where we are going for Christmas this year. He didn't say anything but the seed is planted...just need to be patient now...he's getting a huge bonus check in September...I mean why else did we get Premier Uni APs if we aren't going to use them?

Ugh mosquitoes are bad this year and they loooove my blood- time to go back inside


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, tablet is a very sweet item like fudge only harder. It kind of snaps when you break it. Very grainy but the most delicious thing ever........made from condensed milk, butter and sugar.......there’s a few variations. But, quite hard to make........you have to boil the ingredients to an exact temperature, then beat the living daylights out of it for an absolute age, and when it finally reaches the exact consistency pour it into a tray to set and cut into squares. It can go so wrong.........lol........but lush!!! It’s one of the reasons Scottish children had such bad dental health in the past.......lol........


Thursday............

Busy morning again.........and it is gorgeous again! Loving this sunshine and heat..........

Got new decorator coming to give a quote and see when he can come and do the rooms we’ve had changed.......he’s been recommended by our joiner, so I know he’s reliable. 

But, time for breakfast then out...........

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning all!  

Thanks for explaining Schumi.  We make quick fudge with condensed milk, etc. and beat the crap of out it.  Maybe not as hard a boil, because fudge that way is firm, but not hard, unless you don't keep it sealed in a bag, then if it gets hard, we throw it out.  I make peanut butter and chocolate fudge, but haven't done so in some time.  Rarely in the mood for it now.  I do like sweet though. 

Well, that was a nice way to start the day.  A red colored blob over us, in the radar.  Yep, nice bang rocking the house at 5 am, what was that?  Another bang rocking the house at 5:30, time to go to the shower.  As turning the shower on, mother nature did too, only twice as hard.  Ugh, it's now 6, and I have to leave.  Just as umbrella up, sky turns white, and I see a very vivid streak of lightning.  Track race to the car.  More fun, so many large puddles on the street, I drive in the middle, every time I don't see oncoming traffic, which thankfully is quite often.  Hey, not as hard raining here.  Open umbrella, 100 yards, Charade's bucket dump happens.  Quick as bunny, I'm inside.  And it's cold.  Sigh.  And two comments:  kid, with backpack and no umbrella, you look soaked, and the slowest walking is not helping, and guy with the dog, pulling him across the street is not going to make him or you less wet or faster. 

So, .  And a funny:  






 

I hope you feel less sore Charade.

That goes for Robo too, I hope you and your DH are doing better, not sore.  

Ooh, a kitty, yes Kohlby, name, picture?  She sounds like a handful, but that's good.  So nice she'll be taken care of when you move.  

MonyK, I hate bugs.  And I'm also the one to get bit first.  Hope your mosquitoes go away quick. 

_Mikkimus, I hope you have better weather, and _the little guy breaks his fever, and is feeling better now_. _ A Woot! for a week countdown to vacation.  _
_
Oh I can cook and bake, but eating out is at least once a week.  After a long day, like when soccer practice, 1/2 hour away, is 6 to 9.  Yeah, it's then I'm most likely to buy a meal.  

Okay, tea and blanket ready.  Hello sun, I'm ready for ya.  Heat index on Saturday is over 100 degrees.  Yes, that's summer to me.  Bring it on.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday all!! I'm a little behind reading here, but yesterday was travel day so very busy.  Joe and I are home from Ft. Lauderdale.  Kyle and Erin's apartment is in good shape- no furniture yet.  The big move is in a few weeks!  But we cleaned, painted, put curtains up! Do have to say I was a little teary thinking about my boy being so far from home!  But visiting him in a sunny, warm, beach city makes me feel better!

Off to work!  I'll be glad to sit at my desk! My old(ish) bones are tired from all the manual labor! 

In my skimming I see Carole is home Yay!! Your trip is next week I think?

And Kohbly- a new kitty baby!!

Mikkimus- hope your little one feels better soon!

And all the going out to dinner talk sounds great to me!!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, glad your back and all is well with family near and far.  Yeah, when I told little one she could be a doctor where it's warm, she said she likes the cold and changes in weather.  She's my kid? LOL  Hope your coffee is hot.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, glad your back and all is well with family near and far.  Yeah, when I told little one she could be a doctor where it's warm, she said she likes the cold and changes in weather.  She's my kid? LOL  Hope your coffee is hot.



When I was young I didn't mind the cold and snow, either! But I've grown tired of the extreme temps here! And if I live somewhere warm, I can take a trip to see leaves changing and snow! Then I can return back to my warm place!


----------



## kohlby

Mikkimús said:


> People are talking about the summer not coming to Iceland at all.
> Well at least not to the south-west side of the country.
> My little man has a fever so Im off work with him, but only one week until summer vacation starts


Hope he feels better quickly!  Hopefully he will be fully back to health by summer vacation.




Lynne G said:


> Patty, glad your back and all is well with family near and far.  Yeah, when I told little one she could be a doctor where it's warm, she said she likes the cold and changes in weather.  She's my kid? LOL  Hope your coffee is hot.


My daughter has been saying for years that she's going to move some place cold when she grows up.  She says she loves the cold and the snow.  (However, she struggling whenever we had a cold day when we lived in South Carolina.  I think she likes the idea more than the reality).  I told her I'd visit her only during the warm months.  


Lynne- Wow, that sounds like quite the storm.  So rude of it to start so early!  The weather says 3-5 inches of rain for us starting in the next hour or so but we shall see since that's not exactly normal weather and I've given up believing the weather forecast.  


No kitty name yet.  My daughter had her heart set on a different foster kitty before this and had a name for that one - Marshmallow since it was mostly white.  But then we visited my friend and she had this other kitty and it was so playful and loving that we knew she was now the one.  She's a tabby who doesn't have enough white to be Marshamallow.  Daughter wanted Smores but we are realizing that's not quite as easy to say.  Katniss is a possibility being discussed right now too.


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby, hope your storm is not as downpour as mine had, little over 2 inches in 2 hours.  But, the sun is out, most of the wet is gone, and oh so muggy.  After a walk for lunch, the A/C actually feels good for now.  I'll be complaining of the cold soon enough, though.  Aww, I like Smores for a name.  I'd say not hard to say.  Smoo for short.  LOL  Still would like a picture.  And yeah, sometimes pets pick us, as much as we pick them.  I always like spunk in my dogs.


----------



## kohlby




----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Kohlby -- such a cutie.  With those white paws, I'd say Boots for a name.  From the face, yep, a spunky one.  And I love tabby cats, I have had gray and orange ones.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, you’d love Scotland.......it is a glorious country and for me the prettiest in the United Kingdom......we have palm trees on some of our beaches on the West Coast which surprises some people.........gorgeous country. 

Miss Mikkimús........hope your little guy feels better soon.......it’s not nice when they’re feeling poorly.......I wish we could send you some of our very unusual heatwave weather........I hate the cold and yearn for weather like this all year.........hope it’s nice when we visit Iceland for that midnight sun!! 

Lynne, yes, tablet is so much nicer than fudge which I don’t care for.......a real sweet treat. 

Patty........two weeks tomorrow we fly to NYC then down to Orlando following week........glad you had a nice trip to see your sons........

Kohlby, hope you don’t get too much rain.........

MonyK........hope you get your flights booked for September! Always nice to get them sorted.........



I love cooking. Enjoy all aspects of it and if I do say so myself, I’m good at it...... not a great baker though.......the Aga makes things easier there for me.......but for regular baking......hit and miss.........friends and I enjoy doing different cookery days when they occur around us. Did enjoy three single day courses with a British lady chef called Rosemary Schrager a few years back. She was fun!!! 

But, I’m a huge believer in eating out whenever we feel like it........ we have some fabulous seafood places around us and lobsters and crabs are plentiful. Can’t go wrong...........

Finally in from garden, been out there most of the day..........enjoyed dh grillingnoir food tonight in garden........little bit of a sea breeze coming in now, but forecast is still good into next week........

Time for wine...........


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.....enjoyed the Addams Family as a kid......maybe I was around 6 when we first saw it, around 1973........I remember Lurch freaking me out a little........

Much preferred The Munsters though.........although Addams Family theme tune is more memorable of the two......


----------



## pattyw

Kohlby- Such a cutie!! The first kitten we adopted when we got married over 30 years ago looked like yours! Her name was Maddie!

Mac & Carole- I'm a Munsters girl! Watched them both- my favorite was Cousin Itt on Addams Family! But Herman Munster won my heart- his laugh was contagious!


----------



## macraven

_We got rain and it was a gusher 

Bad thing about the storm was driving in it

Had water come down from the sunroof 

Had to pull over as could not hit the switch while driving

I finally got the cover closed but the glass dome will not close but halfway 

Once home called the dealer and have appt tomorrow for it to be taken care of 

Since the dealer is in another town, making plans on where to do lunch later tomorrow 

There’s always a silver lining when it comes to car repairs!_


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Mac, that is ashame, but at least it will be fixed, and lunch out, at least one win. 

Little one opened older one’s moonroof, when he told her not to, as it was acting up.  Well, we could not get it closed.  Dealer was able to close it, after trying for almost an hour.  Said the motor for it was shot, and mega money to replace it, as old part, car is 11 years old.  I said, is it closed?  He said yes, and I said is motor unhooked, meaning if pushed button nada happening, and he said yes.  Paid him for getting it closed, not much, thankfully.  Older one does not care, he really never used, nor did I.  With all our rain, I was happy it could be closed, even if for good.  

Now what for dinner?  Pasta or taco with chicken.  Will ask the kids, though I think little one will come and leave again, for her other job.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday afternoon everyone 

Now I’am playing catch-up.



tink1957 said:


> We had a friend stay over last night on our couch due to a bad domestic situation...wish we had room to let her stay longer until she can figure out what to do but we only have 2 bedrooms. It



Tink what a nice friend you are to offer her a place to sleep.
I think I read here that someone else here (maybe monyk) suggested a women’s shelter. We have one locally that is for women who are victims of domestic violence. They provide safe accommodations, Social Workers and medical care and financial assistance to help them get back on their feet. I hope your friend gets the help she needs.



agavegirl1 said:


> some health related stuff I'd rather not discuss. I have some people, also, who need my support right now and I had to jump in. I will jump in and catch up and of course I care about you all....but Stuff Happens. And it kind of did....



Dear Wendy I hope things are settling down for you a bit as you prepare for your back surgery. Sending continued prayers for your peace and healing 



schumigirl said:


> Lol..........no cake, but loads of Scottish shortbread, sugary unhealthy butter tablet and many other unhealthy Scottish treats! You’d love em............



Wow sounds yummy. I have  a weakness for Scottish shortbread. Developed it when we were in Scotland a number of years ago.

The butter tablets sound like the sugar candy melting discs we having in cake decorating shops here in US.

Scotland is a beautiful place.



schumigirl said:


> Diet was totally destroyed.........



Diets are no fun if you don’t get to have some goodies once and awhile 



macraven said:


> I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?
> 
> Or did you not exist at that time?



Mac I loved watching The Addams Family, The Munsters and Dark Shadows.

I liked Johnny Depps campy take on Barnabus Collins. Well of course Alice Copper was on there too

 





Mikkimús said:


> My little man has a fever so Im off work with him, but only one week until summer vacation starts



Hope your little fella gets to feeling better soon.



schumigirl said:


> I love cooking. Enjoy all aspects of it and if I do say so myself, I’m good at it...... not a great baker though.......the Aga makes things easier there for me.......but for regular baking...



I like to cook too. Hubby has  been a willing subject to my experiments with heart healthy diet menus.


----------



## macraven

_More rain coming tonight so not getting food out 

Found spaghetti sauce in the freezer
I can thaw that out quickly 

Now to search for pasta in the pantry _


----------



## macraven

_How is our “Miss Wednesday” doing this Thursday?_


----------



## keishashadow

As i breeze by, two days pre trip & as usual playing ketchup. Making some headway for youngest DS, finally received a copy of the insurance policy on home’s guts & appliances that the seller tossed in to sweeten deal on his home purchase.  Hate to say it but hoping I don’t get stuck sitting at house tomorrow waiting for HVAC guy.

Excited, the mr pinned me down to book a Hawaiian cruise next May.  Hopefully, we’ll actually get to go...between all the issues there and RL, who knows?  Still, it’s a big item off the mr’s bucket list if we do finally visit.

Welcome home to Carole



tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> I took a 3 hour nap yesterday when I got home from work so that I would be awake for the Preacher season premiere and for some reason it kept going out on my TV so I had to keep switching back and forth to watch.  The picture was fine on all my other channels so it must have been an AMC thing  What did you think Janet? I'll have to rewatch next week when I can see all of it.
> 
> We had a friend stay over last night on our couch due to a bad domestic situation...wish we had room to let her stay longer until she can figure out what to do but we only have 2 bedrooms.  It's sad when a man controls all the finances and the woman gets left with nothing   She will probably lose her car too since it's in his name.
> 
> Good news is we're going to see the new Jurassic movie today to take her mind off things.
> 
> Stay cool homies....it's supposed to be a heat index of 104 here today .. definitely time to crank up the AC



I hope to work Preacher in today or tomorrow.  The extended preview I saw sure looked interesting.  So much going on with the show each episode, it’s hard to take it all in at times.



Charade67 said:


> Well, apparently 5 hours in a water park was enough for the teens. They were ready to go by 4:00. We are now home and contemplating supper.



Lightweight teens lol. Sounds like all had a nice day, even if u did get soaked.  Personally, I’m a water dog. Cannot wait to hit both Typhoon Lagoon & Blizzard Beach next week.  As hot as heat index is forecast (see Tink’s weather & then some), probably the coolest spots in town with all the shade



macraven said:


> _I always think of Wednesday in the Addams Family old tv show when it IS Wednesday
> 
> Anyone else watch that tv series back in the 60’s?
> 
> Or did you not exist at that time?_



Faithfully & still watch re-runs.  Vaguely reminded me of my family haha

PS that stinks re the car, good luck!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Thursday afternoon everyone
> 
> Now I’am playing catch-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tink what a nice friend you are to offer her a place to sleep.
> I think I read here that someone else here (maybe monyk) suggested a women’s shelter. We have one locally that is for women who are victims of domestic violence. They provide safe accommodations, Social Workers and medical care and financial assistance to help them get back on their feet. I hope your friend gets the help she needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Wendy I hope things are settling down for you a bit as you prepare for your back surgery. Sending continued prayers for your peace and healing
> 
> 
> 
> Wow sounds yummy. I have  a weakness for Scottish shortbread. Developed it when we were in Scotland a number of years ago.
> 
> The butter tablets sound like the sugar candy melting discs we having in cake decorating shops here in US.
> 
> Scotland is a beautiful place.
> 
> 
> 
> Diets are no fun if you don’t get to have some goodies once and awhile
> 
> 
> 
> Mac I loved watching The Addams Family, The Munsters and Dark Shadows.
> 
> I liked Johnny Depps campy take on Barnabus Collins. Well of course Alice Copper was on there too
> 
> View attachment 333574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your little fella gets to feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to cook too. Hubby has  been a willing subject to my experiments with heart healthy diet menus.



I couldn’t get into original Dark Shadows but will watch anything with Mr. Depp. Alice was gravy lol!  Always thought Adams Family was written more witty/adult audience references.


----------



## macraven

_Time for the night owls to come out_


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm trying trying to sleep after an11 hour work day. Then helped ODD plan her days off lol. She's got FP for MK and DAK the next two days, and more earned passes showed up on her account today...she said hoping her friend from last program comes to visit end of July. 


Hot hot hot-109 heat index today.  Chickens were still panting in the coop at 10pm (they pant to cool them off - their combs can only disspitate so much heat) which is dangerous for them as it can send them into respiratory acidosis. So I'm out with a flashlight and extension cord trying to rig a box fan up in front of the coop to move the air around more (they lift their wings so air goes under and cools the skin off). 
Water in containers in freezer overnight to put in their big pan of water to help keep it cool for tomorrow.  This heat is dangerous to many creatures. 

Speaking of which-DD said they've had to call ambulances for several CMs already working in New toy story land due to heat. Apparently the designers didn't bother to take into account WHERE this land was to be set and there's no shade or shelter anywhere. DD said it's pretty much going to be shut down if there's lightening in area (except tsmm) as the CMs have zero areas to go to shelter that aren't backstage or in the one bathroom in the area.  Glad she's not working in that land, although she sounded a bit annoyed at all the helicopters flying around hovering over it to get aerial shots- very loud by Jedi stage it seems.

Heard storms rolling through several states- be safe!


----------



## Charade67

Fell asleep while watching TV, woke up about 30 minutes later, and now I am wide awake.

B had her first driving lesson today. The instructor said she did really well for someone who had never bee behind the wheel of a car before. Maybe if I am feeling brave I will take her driving this afternoon.



Lynne G said:


> I make peanut butter and chocolate fudge, but haven't done so in some time. Rarely in the mood for it now. I do like sweet though.


 One of my most favorite food combos. B and I made some “butterbeer” fudge for her Harry Potter club last year. It was pretty good, but a little too sweet.



Lynne G said:


> I hope you feel less sore Charade.


Still a little some, but not as bad as yesterday. Still don’t know what caused it. Maybe the was i was sitting in the inner tube.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, you’d love Scotland.......it is a glorious country and for me the prettiest in the United Kingdom......we have palm trees on some of our beaches on the West Coast which surprises some people.........gorgeous country.


One of my dream vacations is to visit England, Ireland, and Scotland. I know I had ancestors from England and Ireland. I think I also had some from Scotland, but haven’t been able to prove it yet.



macraven said:


> _Time for the night owls to come out_


 Whooo!

Kohlby - The kitten is adorable. My cat is a tabby too. One of my former classmates just adopted a tabby kittten. My classsmate is a flight attendant. SHe named the kitten Jet. 

It’s almost 1:30. I guess I should attempt to get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

_Well I missed charade due to watching crummy show on tv

I should get to bed as have to be up early tomorrow 

Early as in 8:00

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well I missed charade due to watching crummy show on tv
> 
> I should get to bed as have to be up early tomorrow
> 
> Early as in 8:00
> _



 Have a great sleep.........


Safe travels tomorrow Janet........I know you’re in for a fabulous trip! Hawaii.......... quite fancy a trip there.........never heard of Dark Shadows.........will google! 

MonyK, yes glad your daughter isn’t working there......that sounds dreadful for everyone in that area.........hope you managed to get to sleep..........

Charade, I think we all have a bit of mongrel in us...........mine is predominantly German with some Nordic in there too and a strange Spanish connection.........yep, a real mix of everything! 



Woke up again this moment to sunshine and heat..........yep, maybe not as warm as some places.......but for us in the UK this is pure bliss.........another hot day ahead for us..........

Got meeting with financial advisor this morning..........always good to see him and keep up to date with things........then lunch out which is always lovely too! 

Dh plans to watch some football this afternoon, so I’ll be in the garden.......in the shade of course.........got a friend popping round for an hour or so, it’s lovely to just be able to be outside in this heat.........love it!! 

Early breakfast this morning..........I fancy croissants........not sure what else though........

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

.  

Almost noon for ya, Schumi, but Good Morning!  I like a croissant for breakfast.  Nothing on it is fine with me.  Hope your lunch out is lush.  And yep, my older one is following along with the football games.  He's ready for the France one today.  

You know, some people always commented why travel to Florida when it's hot.  Well, for one, lower prices, and lesser crowds.  But, more importantly, we don't mind the heat.  We get it all summer, so it doesn't bother us.  For example, 5 day temperatures.  95 today, 97 tomorrow, 98 on Sunday, 94 on Monday, and 92 on Tuesday.  Throw in some heavy sweating humidity, and well, our summer here.  Already asked my DSis to have the pool ready this week-end.  We're coming to swim.  Ever heard of sticky icky?  Come over Sunday, heat index is predicted to be 120.  Woot!  Summer.  

MonyK, I hope your chickens are cooler, yep the heat hurts critters too.  And no shade in Toy Land.  I'll be doing it in the morning or at night.  What were they thinking?  

Charade, I hope you feel even better today.  Nice B is learning to drive.  Then you'll have the problem, that after work, little one went to her friend's until a little after 10.  Talk about being out late on a weekday is not a good thing got met with potty mouth.  Grounded for the next 3 days.  That got more potty mouth.  Ah, to have teens.  Girl teens.  

Time for tea, and the blanket is ready.  Have a totally great Friday.  Hey,


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning    It's Friday! And 3 day weekend for me. Off to lake tonight after work, or possibly in am. DH is going with kids today after lawn mowed, house cleaned. Then he's taking them to the farm so I'll have a couple days to myself 

Charade- I don't take mine driving until they've done it a few times. DH does it, and they take drivers ed too. I have enough grey hair!

Schumi I'm glad you love heat as you'll be getting plenty on your trip



Lynne G said:


> And no shade in Toy Land. I'll be doing it in the morning or at night. What were they thinking


DD said every single cm she's talked to about TSL say it's pretty neat but hot, followed by "what were they thinking?"  And there's no convenient backstage area for some  characters - she said the "Jesse's" were dropping like flies. And. Ow I saw announced these characters will be "roving" .  I feel so bad for hose CMs. They can't be rude and just take off if they feel sick and have to be carted in/out of the land- adding several minutes to when they can even get a drink of water!  They're handlers are going to have to be very aggressive about time limits.  DD said she's just waiting for the guest complaints to start...

Ugh. Off to work!


----------



## keishashadow

Howdy all! 

Getting behinder here lol but wanted to shout out that I received the email it was time to renew the mr’s APH.  Honestly, with them dropping the youfirst program my feathers were quite ruffled and I wasn’t sure if we would just go with our HHN tix in October.

I called and ask the rep if I could downgrade the mr’s 2 park Pref Pass.  Was quite shocked when I was told absolutely, but he’d have to surrender his existing pass at GS when we arrived. WOOT! 

Mine runs thru mid Oct, no sure what i’ll Do about that as I don’t plan on returning until at the earliest next summer or HHN ‘19.   Running the numbers tell me to let it go and pick it back up whenever we return.   It just doesn’t feel right not to have one tho



schumigirl said:


> Have a great sleep.........
> 
> 
> Safe travels tomorrow Janet........I know you’re in for a fabulous trip! Hawaii.......... quite fancy a trip there.........never heard of Dark Shadows.........will google!
> 
> MonyK, yes glad your daughter isn’t working there......that sounds dreadful for everyone in that area.........hope you managed to get to sleep..........
> 
> Charade, I think we all have a bit of mongrel in us...........mine is predominantly German with some Nordic in there too and a strange Spanish connection.........yep, a real mix of everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up again this moment to sunshine and heat..........yep, maybe not as warm as some places.......but for us in the UK this is pure bliss.........another hot day ahead for us..........
> 
> Got meeting with financial advisor this morning..........always good to see him and keep up to date with things........then lunch out which is always lovely too!
> 
> Dh plans to watch some football this afternoon, so I’ll be in the garden.......in the shade of course.........got a friend popping round for an hour or so, it’s lovely to just be able to be outside in this heat.........love it!!
> 
> Early breakfast this morning..........I fancy croissants........not sure what else though........
> 
> Have a great Friday.........



Football or soccer? Lol

I’m trying not to get too excited about the trip as it’s so far off. Rather nervous about finding the right flights, etc. as no NS for us out of PIT.  SWA is dragging their feet expanding to HNL.  Initially, was supposed to announce service date commencement in May, then this week.  Still, no news & schedule goes into March!  Appears they have combo of cold feet after their recent mishaps and perhaps haven’t passed the FAA tests for that long haul flight.





Monykalyn said:


> Morning    It's Friday! And 3 day weekend for me. Off to lake tonight after work, or possibly in am. DH is going with kids today after lawn mowed, house cleaned. Then he's taking them to the farm so I'll have a couple days to myself
> 
> Charade- I don't take mine driving until they've done it a few times. DH does it, and they take drivers ed too. I have enough grey hair!
> 
> Schumi I'm glad you love heat as you'll be getting plenty on your trip
> 
> 
> DD said every single cm she's talked to about TSL say it's pretty neat but hot, followed by "what were they thinking?"  And there's no convenient backstage area for some  characters - she said the "Jesse's" were dropping like flies. And. Ow I saw announced these characters will be "roving" .  I feel so bad for hose CMs. They can't be rude and just take off if they feel sick and have to be carted in/out of the land- adding several minutes to when they can even get a drink of water!  They're handlers are going to have to be very aggressive about time limits.  DD said she's just waiting for the guest complaints to start...
> 
> Ugh. Off to work!



If only the tag fairies were still flying!

Jessie’s were dropping like flies 

I’m still scarred after doing backstage tour and watching Woody take off his head


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, I'm with you, I'd love to go to Hawaii, now that SW will fly there.  We enjoyed SD, CA so much, we may stop there before flying to Hawaii, though SW doesn't even have a NS for us to SD either.  Kinda annoyed that we are not a hub as well, and NS flights are getting more and more hard to find.  Eh, even with those issues SW had, I'm still flying with SW.  Yay!  For your countdown.  And I hear ya with renewing.  I'll renew in person, which I haven't done since I first bought my AP, after that, had always called.  I got a really good rate on October stay, finally, and I'll be using discounts where I can find them to stay onsite from then on.   For now, have not found any better rate then with SMSM rate, so used my your first account, for August and next October.  I hope they do some extra for those who are loyal, after the you first program ends.  Though with a AP, may not stay onsite as much one of these days.  But those parking garages are not my idea of fun.
So sad, characters dropping like flies.  Like summer conditions in FLA, and no shade?  What where they thinking?  Who ever they are, should have to wear a full character outfit, and stay in the sun for an hour.  If anything, I bet some really stinky outfits.  Glad, MonyK, your DD is not one of those stuck in that part of the park.  Hope your work day goes quick.  And sometimes alone time is awesome.  Keep those chickens cool.


----------



## Lynne G

oh, and soccer, rest of world, football, and it's the World Cup, Keisha.  Almost over.  Getting down to 8 country teams.  And lets remind, our boys didn't even make the WC.  Sigh.  But my green guys are still our American football champs.  And our city is still bouncing for that fact.  We are fans of soccer, here and English, Italian, Spanish,and German, and our football.  Baseball, I can watch sometimes, basketball, um, I don't enjoy watching as much.

Is it lunchtime yet?  I need to warm up, still cranking AC is making us close to freezer temps.  Sunglasses are ready though.  I may take a pre-lunch lap.  Hmmm.  More tea, so later homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> I’m still scarred after doing backstage tour and watching Woody take off his head


 Yeah backstage watching the fur characters missing parts is funny, and even more shocking is when a charming onstage face character is just not so...nice... backstage. I worked games at 6flags in STL during HS and the break room for their characters was behind one of the games. I often was in that games section, and let me tell you-the smell coming from that room was not pleasant. I don't know how they managed not to upchuck but the performers said they are used to it and would be puzzled when we brought air fresheners to sit by the door!



Lynne G said:


> Though with a AP, may not stay onsite as much one of these days.


One of the freeing things of having AP! Right now there is a good rate at sapphire falls for the days I'm looking at in september-with the after 4 EP I don't need the all day EP.

I've gotten so used to having a Disney AP that it will feel weird about not having one (thinking of having DD buy an AP voucher at Company D before program ends JIC-may be nice if exclusive previews for Galaxies Edge happens for AP holders next year)

And just checked my SW account-points from Mother day flowers finally showed up=free ticket woohoo!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

I think Miss Wednesday wishes it were still Wednesday right about now.  The temperatures are in the 90's with "Tropical" level humidity and heat indexes of 105 to 110.  I am hiding out in AC today.

We are expecting DH to be done with his current 10 week project and maybe get a few extra days for the 4th.  It's kind of day by day.  Between jobs, he puts his name on the out of work list.  He has not been on that list for over 6 years.  It will be weird having him "underfoot" as it were....


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK......yep, love the heat........have been in both July and August to Orlando, expecting it to be hotter than the sun, which after our December, March and May trips it may be a bit of a shocker........but a good one!! Lazy days planned.........

Agave........glad you’re doing ok......continued good wishes for your upcoming surgery........enjoy the time with your husband being underfoot.......lol.......have to admit I adore having Tom fully retired now.........we feel very blessed! 

Janet, good news on the AP! I hear you on the flights........we “may” consider Hawaii at some point, haven’t checked out the route we would take coming from the UK, would definitely stopover somewhere for a few days I’m sure .......I know you and the mister will love it though........

Yes, football over here.......dull as dishwater to me. Turns out no games today, it’s tomorrow they resume.......he had said he would be watching it tomorrow not today........I hear what I want to at times.........



Had a lovely day........good meeting this morning, then met a few friends for lunch which was lovely.........then we sat out in the pub garden all afternoon.........it’s good because it’s one of the few places that don’t even allow smoking outside in gardens, which some do. So we could sit and enjoy the sun without smokers smell around. 

So, passed the whole day away there.......was a lot of fun! Good food and good company......

Home and had a cuppa.........quiet night in front of tv I think, as sun has gone and we have some sea fret hanging over us tonight........


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, another term I have to look up, Schumi.  Sea Fret.  Steamy for us, and a lovely afternoon.  Waiting for kids and DH to get home.  

Maybe dinner out?  Not sure.  May go for coffee, as Starbucks having bogo Frappuccino after 3.  Little one and I will fill that order.  Though if she has to work, it will be older one and me.


Loving that the only events on our calendar tomorrow are to watch the World Cup and swim in a pool.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

_Which word Lynne?
Cuppa??_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Which word Lynne?
> Cuppa??_



Nope, Sea Fret.  I use a cuppa sometimes.  Fret was a music term, I thought. LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Sea fog really Lynne..........with the heat and cool air coming in from the sea.......creates something that’s not totally fog but thicker than cloud. Sea fog. 

I forget sometimes we speak the same language but very different at times. 



Just mentioned to Mac earlier.........can’t believe it’s 2 years today since we lost one of our dearest friends to cancer aged just 50. She was more like a sister to me and it just doesn’t seem 2 years. I always feel even today she’s about to call a million times a day like she used to, or text to say she was coming round and to get the wine open..........

Called her kids today and will call her husband over the weekend. 

Think that’s why it was extra special today to spend time with other friends...........always appreciate them. 

Almost bed time here..........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi.  Memories are a sweet way to never forget those we lost.  Have a good night, and yeah, we both speak English, just spelling and some words are different.  

Ended up with ice cream for dinner.  All were hot and not hungry.  Guess we will have a later dinner, maybe when little one gets home from work.


----------



## Squirlz

So hot today.  Too hot to sit out and grill so we ordered pizza.  Monday we are going back to Chicago for 3 nights.  I didn't realize when I booked but July 4 is 10 years since I rescued Molly from her abusive relationship and began our life together, so it is worthy of celebrating.


----------



## macraven

_You'll have fun in Chicago for the 4th.
And you have ten years to celebrate!

How long of a drive is it for you ?_


----------



## Charade67

Another day gone and I don’t know where it went. I guess it didn’t help that I slept until almost 11:00.  We went to lunch and then to the mall. I have a $10 rewards coupon to one of my favorite stores, but didn’t find anything I really wanted. We also checked out a local comic/SF/Fantasy store that is supposedly going out of business. They were only offering 10% off, so we didn’t buy anything.  I also took B driving this afternoon and lived to tell about it. 

While we were at the mall I realized that I need to get something to wear to a wedding next week. I have no idea what to wear. I’ll probably go shopping tomorrrow without the rest of the family. 

Schumi - Dark Shadows was a creepy vampire drama from the late 1960’s. It scared me as a kid, but I watched it later as and adult and really enjoyed it.

Lynne - I am one of those who won’t go to Florida in the summer. (I lived through enough Miami summers.) I don’t do very well in extreme heat. We rarely take family summer vacations.

MonyK - Right now B is such a beginner that she is only driving in church parking lots. We were only out for about 30 minutes today. I think she was more nervous having me in the car with her than the driving instructor. 

No shade in Toy Story Land? Another reason I won’t be going on the summer.  Someone from our local news channel did a live broadcast today from Toy Story Land. It looks like it will be a fun area and have rides that I wont be afraid to ride. 

Agavegirl -  I have my husband underfoot for the whole summer. Probably the weirdest think is that I keep thinking that Fridays are Saturdays. I don’t work on Fridays, but I am not used to him being home all day Friday, so I keep thinking it’s Saturday. 

Almost 1:00. I should be sleepy (no nap today) but I’m not.  Maybe I will read for a little while.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, with Mr Mac and I retired, I have to check this thread out to make sure I know what day it is.

And if I read the morning newspaper before I check in here, first thing I do is look at the date of the newspaper.....


Time or knowing the day of the week, is not important anymore to me......lol

The best thing about Mr Mac being home is he gets to be the one that feeds the cats at 6 am each day. 


You are a good and brave mom to take your daughter out and teach her to drive.

I really tried hard to do that with my boys....
I took one son out once and he drove me nuts.
Kept playing with the radio as he needed music in order to drive.
(his words not mine)
Next day tried again and it was worse since he never paid attention to the road.

Told him from now on, ask your dad to help you practice driving.
He did.

Second son I went twice and called it one of the worse experiences since child birth.
We ended up screaming at each other.
So, his dad did the practice driving with him.

Third son, well, we only went out one time and that was for ten minutes....
He was awful.
About had a stroke when he was driving down the street and would look at me to talk ...
Had to shout, we are on the sidewalk

Think he ended up walking back home that day.
But his dad took over and worked with him to get the time in on the road.

In Illinois where we lived, the kids have to have a specific number of hours of driving down besides the high school class of drivers ed before they can go to the drivers license station to do the road testing._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi.  Memories are a sweet way to never forget those we lost.  Have a good night, and yeah, we both speak English, just spelling and some words are different.
> 
> Ended up with ice cream for dinner.  All were hot and not hungry.  Guess we will have a later dinner, maybe when little one gets home from work.



Thanks Lynne. I do have to remind myself at times certain words don’t mean the same over there.......certainly wouldn’t use the word fanny pack over here I would get some funny looks!

Ice cream for dinner sounds good..........



Squirlz said:


> So hot today.  Too hot to sit out and grill so we ordered pizza.  Monday we are going back to Chicago for 3 nights.  I didn't realize when I booked but July 4 is 10 years since I rescued Molly from her abusive relationship and began our life together, so it is worthy of celebrating.



 That is something to celebrate........hope you both have a lovely trip!



Charade67 said:


> Another day gone and I don’t know where it went. I guess it didn’t help that I slept until almost 11:00.  We went to lunch and then to the mall. I have a $10 rewards coupon to one of my favorite stores, but didn’t find anything I really wanted. We also checked out a local comic/SF/Fantasy store that is supposedly going out of business. They were only offering 10% off, so we didn’t buy anything.  I also took B driving this afternoon and lived to tell about it.
> 
> While we were at the mall I realized that I need to get something to wear to a wedding next week. I have no idea what to wear. I’ll probably go shopping tomorrrow without the rest of the family.
> 
> Schumi - Dark Shadows was a creepy vampire drama from the late 1960’s. It scared me as a kid, but I watched it later as and adult and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Lynne - I am one of those who won’t go to Florida in the summer. (I lived through enough Miami summers.) I don’t do very well in extreme heat. We rarely take family summer vacations.
> 
> MonyK - Right now B is such a beginner that she is only driving in church parking lots. We were only out for about 30 minutes today. I think she was more nervous having me in the car with her than the driving instructor.
> 
> No shade in Toy Story Land? Another reason I won’t be going on the summer.  Someone from our local news channel did a live broadcast today from Toy Story Land. It looks like it will be a fun area and have rides that I wont be afraid to ride.
> 
> Agavegirl -  I have my husband underfoot for the whole summer. Probably the weirdest think is that I keep thinking that Fridays are Saturdays. I don’t work on Fridays, but I am not used to him being home all day Friday, so I keep thinking it’s Saturday.
> 
> Almost 1:00. I should be sleepy (no nap today) but I’m not.  Maybe I will read for a little while.



I’m out at vampire! Unless it’s the old black and white Bela Lugosi vampire movies which I love as they are classics......... but others I find dull........so may give it a miss after all..........

Good luck with the outfit shopping........special occasion outfits can be difficult sometimes........



macraven said:


> _Charade, with Mr Mac and I retired, I have to check this thread out to make sure I know what day it is.
> 
> And if I read the morning newspaper before I check in here, first thing I do is look at the date of the newspaper.....
> 
> 
> Time or knowing the day of the week, is not important anymore to me......lol
> 
> The best thing about Mr Mac being home is he gets to be the one that feeds the cats at 6 am each day.
> 
> 
> You are a good and brave mom to take your daughter out and teach her to drive.
> 
> I really tried hard to do that with my boys....
> I took one son out once and he drove me nuts.
> Kept playing with the radio as he needed music in order to drive.
> (his words not mine)
> Next day tried again and it was worse since he never paid attention to the road.
> 
> Told him from now on, ask your dad to help you practice driving.
> He did.
> 
> Second son I went twice and called it one of the worse experiences since child birth.
> We ended up screaming at each other.
> So, his dad did the practice driving with him.
> 
> Third son, well, we only went out one time and that was for ten minutes....
> He was awful.
> About had a stroke when he was driving down the street and would look at me to talk ...
> Had to shout, we are on the sidewalk
> 
> Think he ended up walking back home that day.
> But his dad took over and worked with him to get the time in on the road.
> 
> In Illinois where we lived, the kids have to have a specific number of hours of driving down besides the high school class of drivers ed before they can go to the drivers license station to do the road testing._



I’m with you on the days! Since Tom retired every day is blending into the next......in a good way though!! Thank goodness Kyle is at work as that gets me up early every morning.........we are morning people really.......not late night bods in general.........

Over here kids get their provisional licence at 17. But, professional instructor straight away........worth every penny! He didn’t need that many lessons and passed first time.



I love having Tom here all the time.........some friends I have said they couldn’t deal with their husbands hanging around all day........I laughed! I couldn’t imagine thinking that about my husband! Early retirement is good!!!

Dull so far today.........but it’s early..........hoping the sun appears soon.........

Breakfast is bacon and pancakes.......it is Saturday!


----------



## macraven

_I’m putting my shoes on

Will be over for bacon!

You do have mayo don’t you?
I like mayo on my bacon

Slap it together on a slice of bread and I’ll make it disappear _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m putting my shoes on
> 
> Will be over for bacon!
> 
> You do have mayo don’t you?
> I like mayo on my bacon
> 
> Slap it together on a slice of bread and I’ll make it disappear _



Wouldn’t be a home without mayo.........

Come on over..........


Almost time for the Dis to go down for it’s daily down time.........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

A quick pop in before work to say hi...will be back after 4.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz, nice to celebrate, and congratulations on 10 years.

Charade, I guess growing up in our steamy and thunderstorms summer, we did not mind late summer trips. 

Well, as you all know, I taught both kids to drive.  Older one was testy at times, little one salty.  Yelled more at the younger one.  But older one was 18 when he tested, her 16.  Since older one was an adult, he had no restrictions on when he drives.  Little one, until she is 18, cannot drive from 11pm to 6 am.  Well, unless they are driving then for work.  It is so nice that the mom taxi has generally been totally retired now.

Hehe, I texted little one about that Starbucks deal, and she came home from work with coffee for me.  Hey, sometimes she is a good kid.  Of course, she paid for drinks with my gift card.

We will be over for breakfast, little one would eat both, Schumi.  Her BLT sandwich is dry, she is no fan of mayo. 

Tink, hope your work has AC, and your work time goes quick, so you can relax the rest of the weekend.

With that, DH got me up, and has just left, so tea is on, and kids are still sleeping. I guess I will make some eggs and French toast.  Little one will have soup.  Need to buy bacon.  Eh, we can do without it this morning.  

Hot and humid today, even hotter tomorrow.  Pool time.

Enjoy this last day of June. It is Saturday, so stay hydrated and enjoy this summer weekend day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning 
At lake this morning. Going to be a hot one and sunny-perfect for boating (before noon- don't want to be on lake this afternoon I think as I expect it will be busy). Probably pool time later, nap and then meeting friends from Iowa we haven't seen in years. Son is campaigning to come home with me tomorrow instead of up to grandpa farm.

Record breaking longest round of Uno last night (the card game) think it lasted nearly 2 hours. We are just too competitive to let it go but it was hilarious-had to stop the game once for a couple minutes as we were all laughing too hard. Even my 15 year old who can be "challenging". Teaching my father in law the game was hilarious too.

Typing on iPad so no quotes as it's a PITA on iPad, and I've already lost posts this am- so hi to everyone and have fun celebrating if you've a reason!


----------



## Lynne G

Lake time, sounds great MonyK.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up earlier than I wanted to today. I'm trying to decide if I want to go shopping today. I don't really want to go to this wedding. I won't know anybody there. The bride and groom are some of dh's former students. 

Funny story about having dh "underfoot". For his 50th birthday I got the crazy idea that I would make a video for him. I made a list of famous people he shared a birthday with and also famous events that happened on his birthday. I also had pictures for everything.  Then I emailed several of his friends and asked them to send a video of a brief birthday greeting for dh. The plan was to edit all of this together into a video with music, captions, etc.  The problem was that dh
s birthday is December 24 - a time that he is on winter break.  During the school year he would get up really early each day to get to the gym when it opened at 5:30. This meant that he was usually in bed by 9:00. But... since he was on break he didn't need to get to the gym super early which meant he was staying up past midnight every night.  I couldn't do the editing during the day (I had to work and he was always home when I was) so I had to try to do it after he had finally gone to bed for the night. (Keep in mind that video editing was one of the subjects he taught.) When I finally gave him the video I told him that if it looked like it was edited at 3:00 in the morning....it was. That was the last time I attempted to do anything creative.


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> _Charade, with Mr Mac and I retired, I have to check this thread out to make sure I know what day it is.
> 
> And if I read the morning newspaper before I check in here, first thing I do is look at the date of the newspaper.....
> 
> 
> Time or knowing the day of the week, is not important anymore to me......lol
> 
> The best thing about Mr Mac being home is he gets to be the one that feeds the cats at 6 am each day.
> 
> 
> You are a good and brave mom to take your daughter out and teach her to drive.
> 
> I really tried hard to do that with my boys....
> I took one son out once and he drove me nuts.
> Kept playing with the radio as he needed music in order to drive.
> (his words not mine)
> Next day tried again and it was worse since he never paid attention to the road.
> 
> Told him from now on, ask your dad to help you practice driving.
> He did.
> 
> Second son I went twice and called it one of the worse experiences since child birth.
> We ended up screaming at each other.
> So, his dad did the practice driving with him.
> 
> Third son, well, we only went out one time and that was for ten minutes....
> He was awful.
> About had a stroke when he was driving down the street and would look at me to talk ...
> Had to shout, we are on the sidewalk
> 
> Think he ended up walking back home that day.
> But his dad took over and worked with him to get the time in on the road.
> 
> In Illinois where we lived, the kids have to have a specific number of hours of driving down besides the high school class of drivers ed before they can go to the drivers license station to do the road testing._



You tried three times so that's a good and brave mum too!  I don't have the courage to take my eldest out driving yet.  I think it's 50 hours of driving he needs and I hope to not go with him until he has at least half of that done.  My county will do 6 hours of free driving instruction free too so we will do that.  There's a driving school in town too that is supposed to be excellent.  But it's $360 for 6 hours of driving so we will only use that if absolutely needed.  (Meaning, if my husband is away too much to get child to point where I will go with him).  

I am quite impressed with you too Lynne.  Two of my neighbors have already called the driving school.  (There are three 15 year olds learning to drive within about an 1/8 of the mile of me 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne. I do have to remind myself at times certain words don’t mean the same over there.......certainly wouldn’t use the word fanny pack over here I would get some funny looks!
> 
> I’m with you on the days! Since Tom retired every day is blending into the next......in a good way though!! Thank goodness Kyle is at work as that gets me up early every morning.........we are morning people really.......not late night bods in general.........
> 
> Over here kids get their provisional licence at 17. But, professional instructor straight away........worth every penny! He didn’t need that many lessons and passed first time.
> 
> I love having Tom here all the time.........some friends I have said they couldn’t deal with their husbands hanging around all day........I laughed! I couldn’t imagine thinking that about my husband! Early retirement is good!!!



I think the problem would be that my husband would want me to tell him what we have planned every single day.  And if I plan too much, then he complains later he didn't get anything done.  If I don't plan enough, then he acts bored.  So, I like him working so I have one less person I have to coordinate activities for.  We do get out a lot these days, but at least that's not planning all day.  I wouldn't mind if he worked less though.

As for funny words, we had a student at my college from England and no one warned him about the word differences.  His roommate decided to have a little fun with it when he asked for a rubber.  (He was asking for an eraser. In the US, condom is the meaning one would apply to it).  The roommate told him he couldn't find any and to go ask at the other rooms.  Half our hall was female rooms so they really got their laughs as he went from room to room asking for a rubber.  




Monykalyn said:


> Morning
> At lake this morning. Going to be a hot one and sunny-perfect for boating (before noon- don't want to be on lake this afternoon I think as I expect it will be busy). Probably pool time later, nap and then meeting friends from Iowa we haven't seen in years. Son is campaigning to come home with me tomorrow instead of up to grandpa farm.
> 
> Record breaking longest round of Uno last night (the card game) think it lasted nearly 2 hours. We are just too competitive to let it go but it was hilarious-had to stop the game once for a couple minutes as we were all laughing too hard. Even my 15 year old who can be "challenging". Teaching my father in law the game was hilarious too.
> 
> Typing on iPad so no quotes as it's a PITA on iPad, and I've already lost posts this am- so hi to everyone and have fun celebrating if you've a reason!


I usually use my iPad for this website and it doesn't work nearly as well as the computer.  I'm not sure why but it's been an issue for quite a while.  There are few games I can tolerate 2 hours of.  Normally, I get bored and annoyed if games last that long.  Uno is my exception.  


Not sure what we are up to today.  Husband is in Beijing and will be gone for about 15 days.  They've said he could come back early if they finished up early but my hunch is flights may be more expensive then so I'm preparing for him to be gone the entire time.  Eldest child was in Georgia last I heard.  I think they are driving up to North Carolina today.  The kitten is settling in.  She did a better job sleeping last night - not making me wake at 6 am.  I'm hoping that's the way things will go from now on.  I am not a morning person at all.


----------



## macraven

_It’s hot and humid outside

Had to do a food run to Moes 


Remembered it was Saturday due to the traffic out_


----------



## Lynne G

Doughnuts and CF for dinner.  Time for another dip in the pool.

Too hot, but hey, summer!

Yep, Saturday traffic here too, Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.........the lake sounds beautiful.......hope you had a lovely day there.........love Uno!!!

Charade, we had a lovely time at an event where I knew no one there......go and have fun!!

kohlby..........I’m lucky Tom is easy to please........I don’t need to plan our days away..........we take each day as it comes......some days we do stuff, some days we don’t...........

Yep, driving lessons don’t come cheap over here, but most seem to utilise them. We did!! 

Yes rubber here has a very different meaning to the States! Yep, rubbers here are erasers to you guys........some phrases from here can seem downright rude in different contexts.........



Had a lovely day in the garden..........made a huge batch of red wine sangria........loads of brandy, orange juice, lemonade and few other little ingredients.........and of course good red wine.........

Sun shone all day and it was warm........so sitting out all day was lovely.........grilled steak and shrimp with salads and pasta salad for dinner outside, and finallly came in around 10pm......

Now catching up on a Swedish tv drama with subtitles.......need to concentrate on it , but it’s fabulous!! 

Do miss it getting dark at this time of night...........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
What time does it get dark for you?
We still have light after 9 pm_


----------



## tink1957

Carole, I like the sound of your sangria...I feel the urge to sail across the pond and enjoy a glass or two  except it would probably all be gone by the time I arrived 

Lynne,  to answer your earlier question...no ac in the garden center, we do have a mister and fans but working there is not for the faint of heart especially when it's 90+ out   I love it though and prefer it to working inside.

Moes also sounds good mac...I need to find food.

I have a rare Sunday off tomorrow...whatever shall I do?  Probably grill out and chill.

Have a nice night everyone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi
> What time does it get dark for you?
> We still have light after 9 pm_



Right now it’s 11.10pm and not totally dark..........this time of year it stays a little light all night and at around 3am it brightens again.........I do like the dark nights of winter.......

Street lights come on around 10pm. Astronomical twilight is only a couple of hours of darkness this time of year.......unlike miss mikkimus who have the midnight sun........never gets fully dark all summer........

Actually, just looked out and it’s fairly dark.........

Bedtime soon for us.........sangria all gone........

Bacon again for breakfast..........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole, I like the sound of your sangria...I feel the urge to sail across the pond and enjoy a glass or two  except it would probably all be gone by the time I arrived
> 
> Lynne,  to answer your earlier question...no ac in the garden center, we do have a mister and fans but working there is not for the faint of heart especially when it's 90+ out   I love it though and prefer it to working inside.
> 
> Moes also sounds good mac...I need to find food.
> 
> I have a rare Sunday off tomorrow...whatever shall I do?  Probably grill out and chill.
> 
> Have a nice night everyone



Yep........all gone Vicki.........I’ll make a new batch of course..........

You’re Sunday sounds good to me!! We’re doing the same tomorrow.........day doing nothing except grilling and relaxing...........not a bad way to spend a Sunday..........


----------



## Charade67

Ended up not going shopping today. Just didn't feel like it. B met some friends for ice cream while I stayed home and did some house cleaning and laundry.  Dh went out of town for a concert and will be back tomorrow sometime. B and I may go find something to do tomorrow. Don't know what.
Nothing good on TV tonight so I  will probably read for a little while.


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...are you watching the game?


----------



## macraven

_Tv is on

Need to run to Taco Bell soon_


----------



## macraven

_Tink you know I grew up in the St Louis area and a cardinal fan_


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning..........

July 1st!!!

I can now say.......we go to NYC and Orlando this month........




Looks to be another hot and sunny day for us here........no housework planned.......plan to plug my laptop into power outside and try to complete May trip report.........and be in the shade under the gazebo. I doubted having that gazebo built at the time, but it’s ideal for the times we do get hot weather as it seems to channel a cool breeze somehow........it sits quite near the trees so that helps too.

Salads for lunch and Tom will grill steaks outside tonight again for dinner......no cooking for me!!

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw2QooMy9gm9rEHNL5m8QjqZ&ust=1530526149497261




https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw1bvm7vRQNWrpdocC-CYoLQ&ust=1530526277504821







https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw1bvm7vRQNWrpdocC-CYoLQ&ust=1530526277504821

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw2QooMy9gm9rEHNL5m8QjqZ&ust=1530526149497261


----------



## Lynne G

How hot will it get?   99 for us.  Homies?  I hope those with the flash floods, and those in bad weather watches, are dry and safe.

Any shade today will be appreciated.  Your day sounds lovely, Schumi.  And yay, you travel this month.

Kids are asleep, DH on a work trip, but will be home by the 4th.  Dinner is with my paternal extended family.  I will be found in the pavilion in the park we meet at.  No pool there, so will stop again at my Dsis’s pool, for a dip, before heading to the park.  Corker weather for sure, so no red for me.  Little one already looks like she is dark tan.  Ah, both kids got my DH’s dark Mediterranean skin. Little one is closer to DH’s color than older one.  Pasty white for me.  

So super Sunday to ya all.  Drink, drink drink today, hydration is important when it is toasty. Holiday in up soon, so summer is in full force.  Wahoo!  

And even DH said he would rather have hot than snow.  Why yes, snow birds or more Southern resident may be in the cards in our long term list.  

Time for tea, and quiet.  A perfect Sunday morning start.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Coffee in hand and eggs and bacon for breakfast- thanks to MiL. 
Late night last night- out with friends, including a sunset cruise on the lake. Cloud got in way but still pretty. Not supposed to be as hot today.
Had DD look for discoutnrooms for our trip in August just for couple nights at end for our anniversary- even with cm discount more than I want to pay, but some good rates. Tempted with a Kidani village studio at Animal Kingdom Lodge...but it's standard view and if I do that I want to see animals.

Home this afternoon, off tomorrow to get laundry and stuff caught up. 

DH has cardinal ballgame tickets on his bday - it's in August. A day game. No one wants to go . Stl heat is brutal in August!


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone! The heat wave continues! 94 today! Rain is expected to cool us off a bit tomorrow!  

Trying to get some yard work done! Kyle's 25th birthday is July 3 and he's having friends over. So I have to get the house in order!

 I cut my leg very bad the other day and it's starting to look infected! Going to leave the wound open today and put hydrogen peroxide on it and see how it does. 

I still haven't done my wash from being out of town last week so I guess I'll stay inside where it's cool and get it done!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink you know I grew up in the St Louis area and a cardinal fan_


Yes mac......I know 

Just a little good natured ribbing.  At least your guys rallied in the 9th.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Carole, Lynne, monyk and patty 

Lynne...99...

Late start for me so it's inside work today and not much of it...just laundry since I'm all out of shorts  for some reason I can't find 3 pairs ...I'll probably find them this winter.

Have a wonderful day homies and stay cool


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Yes mac......I know
> 
> Just a little good natured ribbing.  At least your guys rallied in the 9th.


_Yea they got 4 runs in that inning but it was too late in the game for them to catch up 
Win some, lose some......that’s baseball _


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hi everyone! The heat wave continues! 94 today! Rain is expected to cool us off a bit tomorrow!
> 
> Trying to get some yard work done! Kyle's 25th birthday is July 3 and he's having friends over. So I have to get the house in order!
> 
> I cut my leg very bad the other day and it's starting to look infected! Going to leave the wound open today and put hydrogen peroxide on it and see how it does.
> 
> I still haven't done my wash from being out of town last week so I guess I'll stay inside where it's cool and get it done!


_I was thinking about you and figured you were busy once you returned from the last Florida trip

That had to be a lot of work getting son’s new place set up 

You now need another vacation to relax from that quick vacation!

So cool you almost had a firecracker baby !

Hope Kyle has a great bd celebration 

Hope you leg cut improves soon

If you don’t get around to washing your clothes, do the Mac way

Buy new clothes ...._


----------



## tink1957

Now I'm laying on the couch with my right foot elevated and an ice pack on my ankle.

I twisted my ankle while coming in from our utility house and wound up in a heap on the pavers.

So I will definitely be chilling today.

At least I can watch the Braves game and get Danielle to fetch me drinks and snacks.

Hope I can work tomorrow.  I have a week off starting on the 5th but I have to work the next 3 days...might be nice to sit down for a change.

I did get my shorts washed though.


----------



## macraven

_Ouch Tink!

Hope the ankle is better later tonight_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Now I'm laying on the couch with my right foot elevated and an ice pack on my ankle.
> 
> I twisted my ankle while coming in from our utility house and wound up in a heap on the pavers.
> 
> So I will definitely be chilling today.
> 
> At least I can watch the Braves game and get Danielle to fetch me drinks and snacks.
> 
> Hope I can work tomorrow.  I have a week off starting on the 5th but I have to work the next 3 days...might be nice to sit down for a change.
> 
> I did get my shorts washed though.



Oh no Vicki! 

Yep, make sure you rest plenty today.......your girl will look after you tonight I’m sure.......hope it’s fine for work.......will they give you some easier jobs if you’re still sore? Hope so.......and nice you have a week off coming up........bet you’re ready for that.........

And you have clean shorts........lol.......



Well, we totally spent the day in the garden doing nothing........I did some trip report, came in to watch the Grand Prix, made up some salads and Tom grilled tonight again.........laziest day in a while........

Totally loving this heatwave we are having........and it’s to stretch into next couple of weeks  We are not used to this at all.........

Not long come in as being beside the sea we do get it a little cooler at night sometimes........so, in for the evening..........

Quiet evening............


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Patty, clean out, then apply antibiotics.  Hope your cut heals fast.

Eek, sprained ankle no fun Tink.  I hope you feel better quick. 

Hot hot hot, and neither a breeze.  I am in the shade.


----------



## keishashadow

Up since 3 am to catch hotel shuttle to airport. I am an oozy ball of nasty. Everest and hope to talk gang into hitting clown pool


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Keisha.  Hope all enjoy some pool time.  Have a great vacation.

Pool time, like bath water.  First cousins, from 80’s to 50’s in age.  Fun to see all.  But, oh so hot.  Came home, took a long shower.  Nightie on, chilling.  Two more steamy days.  Sunday night, feels like it.

May have have a serene evening.  And those with this heat, stay cool.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Up since 3 am to catch hotel shuttle to airport. I am an oozy ball of nasty. Everest and hope to talk gang into hitting clown pool



_So what you are saying is ......
It’s the clown pool or else_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. How is it July already? We have no plans for the 4th. I guess I should do that shopping that I didn’t do yesterday 



Lynne G said:


> How hot will it get? 99 for us.


Wow. We didn’t get quite that hot, but close. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one already looks like she is dark tan. Ah, both kids got my DH’s dark Mediterranean skin. Little one is closer to DH’s color than older one. Pasty white for me.


I used to tan when I was younger. Now I just burn. I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible. 



Monykalyn said:


> DH has cardinal ballgame tickets on his bday - it's in August. A day game. No one wants to go . Stl heat is brutal in August!


I can understand not wanting to sit through a game during the summer. When we lived in Miami I bought my husband tickets to the Florida State/Miami football game for our anniversary. The game was in October, but it was still so hot out that I decided not to go with him.  I was also 8 months pregnant at the time. 



pattyw said:


> Kyle's 25th birthday is July 3


 Happy birthday Kyle.  One of my friends has 2 daughters (not twins) that were born on July 3.



pattyw said:


> I cut my leg very bad the other day and it's starting to look infected! Going to leave the wound open today and put hydrogen peroxide on it and see how it does.


Prayers for quick healing. 



tink1957 said:


> I twisted my ankle while coming in from our utility house and wound up in a heap on the pavers.


 Oh no. Another member of our team on the DL.  Hope you are better soon. 


B and I decided to go out to the Appomattox Courthouse today. Since we were just at Fort Sumpter, it seemed the thing to do. B has been once when she was in elementary school, but I have never been there. We didn’t stay too long since it was so hot. We also went out to James River State Park. Five years ago B planted a tree there when she was working on a Girl Scout badge. We decided to go back today and see how the tree was doing. 

Yesterday I got the proofs for B’s senior yearbook pictures. Now is the difficult process of choosing one.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you enjoyed the pool janet......I’m sure you ended up there........have that cocktail for me.......

Sounds like a nice afternoon  Lynne........family get togethers are lovely! 

Mac.....yep, I’ll bet they had pool time too..........wish I was there with them.........

Charade.......can’t remeber if I mentioned to you before, but I used to tan beautifully......went as brown as a berry........then after I had Kyle something changed and I just burn now if I’m not careful........even in this country where the sun isn’t as strong, I can burn easily. It’s no fun.........hope you get your shopping sorted out.......clothes shopping can be fun and a success or downright depressing!!! 



Another gorgeous day here........loving this!!!! Should be like this till at least till we go on our trip........

Did pop out to refresh groceries this morning........came home and there was a delivery trying to get in for us.......one was some clothes I had sent for and the other package was something my husband did look at me strangely when I told him what I had ordered...........

Ladies, have you ever looked at your closets and thought some of those hangers are ancient.........so, I counted how many I needed  and ordered a whole new load of padded hangers, matching colours and they will look lovely inside my closets..........that will be a little job for me later when the sun has gone down.........and dump the older ones. Will move on to Tom’s closets next.......although I doubt he’ll want coloured padded silky ones........

Chicken salad wraps for lunch and barbecue will be utilised again tonight.........

Rest of day will be in the garden..........lazing around.........

Have a great Monday............


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  When your kid says it's hotter and sweatier than Florida, you know it's hot.  A matching 99 high temperature today, with just a bit of humidity to make it feel like it's 107 out.  A toasty second day of July.  

For those of our Canadian homies, I hope you had a happy Canada Day.  

Charade, I'm still waiting for little one's senior picture proofs.  She heard will be in my email maybe this week.  I'm still amazed she's going be a high school senior.  Was talking to one of my cousin's that has kids in the same 4 year spread as I have, and her kids are 4 years older than mine.  We both remarked, we're not that old, right?  LOL  Time is a flying. 

Tink, hope your ankle is feeling better.

Patty, hope your cut is clean, and healing fast.  

Mac, hope you are feeling well, and watching those ball games, inside with the AC on.  

Schumi, glad your closet looking lovely.  I buy hangers every so often, as they seem to disappear or are used outside, and left outside.  Sounds like a really nice day, to laze around, and enjoy our garden.

 - Keisha.  Hope your trip is fabulous.  And you got a swim in that clown pool.  


So, all you homies,


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> If you don’t get around to washing your clothes, do the Mac way
> 
> Buy new clothes ....



I like your way of thinking, Mac!!



tink1957 said:


> Now I'm laying on the couch with my right foot elevated and an ice pack on my ankle.
> 
> I twisted my ankle while coming in from our utility house and wound up in a heap on the pavers.
> 
> So I will definitely be chilling today.



Ow! Hope you are better soon!  We're dropping like flies with leg injuries!



schumigirl said:


> Totally loving this heatwave we are having........and it’s to stretch into next couple of weeks  We are not used to this at all.........



Yep - no complaints here! I complain enough in the snow so cannot complain about Florida heat at home!



Lynne G said:


> Oh Patty, clean out, then apply antibiotics.  Hope your cut heals fast.
> 
> Eek, sprained ankle no fun Tink.  I hope you feel better quick.
> 
> Hot hot hot, and neither a breeze.  I am in the shade.



Thanks, Lynne! Looking a little better today,  will keep putting on meds and keep it open.  I think having it covered with bandages in this heat hasn't helped.

You're in the heat wave, too!!



keishashadow said:


> Up since 3 am to catch hotel shuttle to airport. I am an oozy ball of nasty. Everest and hope to talk gang into hitting clown pool



Yay! Have a great trip! Can't wait to hear the details!



Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday Kyle. One of my friends has 2 daughters (not twins) that were born on July 3.



Happy B-Day to the girls!  My sister also has a July 3 birthday!



Charade67 said:


> Prayers for quick healing.



Thx Charade!


Happy Monday all!! Another scorcher here!  We know cold and snow but not heat here!  We have heat advisories scrolling over the highway traffic signs and opened cooling shelters because our temps are over 90!


----------



## macraven

_It looks like we will get some rain today

I don’t mind but it means extra lawn mowing then_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _It looks like we will get some rain today
> 
> I don’t mind but it means extra lawn mowing then_



Don’t believe I’m saying this but we could be doing with some rain.........

In the 80’s here and that’s been about a week now, and no change for the foreseeable.........

Will put the sprinklers on tonight, just over the lawned areas anyway.

It is hot!!  Tom just walked up to the house to get some more iced water........told him we need an outside fridge down here..........I got the “are you kidding me” look......... That’ll be a no then.........



Think how lovely your grass will look though Mac with the rain.........


----------



## schumigirl

Me and my big mouth. 

Load of cooling cloud just rolled in........you could feel the drop in temperature.........weird........

Can’t quite decide if it’s going to get thicker or sun will be back full tilt in 5 minutes.........


----------



## Lynne G

No rain for us, lots of blue skies and very bright out.  Sweaty walk for lunch.  Was glad to be in AC for a little while.  Had to get an iced coffee, after the walk.  Rain will come with the thunderstorms predicted to be from the fight of the low, cool weather system, trying to push out our high, tropical weather system.  Saying some might be severe.  Hey, at least only a random thunderstorm, mostly North and West of me, for 4th of July afternoon/evening.  The 4th will be our 5th day of temps in the 90's.  Then Thursday and Friday, low 80's.  What a way to end this holiday week. 

Grass will grow like crazy when rain comes later this week.  All are baking right now.

Hope your weather improves Schumi. 

Hey Mac!  And you mow?  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Me mow?
Hahahaha

I hire it out with a company
I have a lot of land
3/4 of an acre to mow

This year they started end of January and hope the last mow will be November.....just depends on the weather/temps

First year we were here nye was 79 degrees so mowing came early for us

Mr Mac mowed until we hired out for the lawn_


----------



## Monykalyn

Been on the Dis reading other stuff, so thought I should say "Hi". Need to stop procrastinating now and get some errands done!


----------



## macraven

Monyk


----------



## Lynne G

Hey MonyK, hope all, including those chicken egg laying  ladies, are doing well.  

So hot, even the trees seem to be wilting.  Very little breeze too.


----------



## Monykalyn

It is not nearly as hot with heat index less the past few days. Was downright pleasant on boat saturday evening. Have some cloud/sun today so  not as brutal. 
Cuddle chicken has been in and out all morning. She did come in for nap on son too (i swear she was a cat in a previous life the way she snuggles with him) but she's been sneaking in if door doesn't shut fast enough. 
Errands done, now researching zucchini recipes...have to get some calcium worked into soil by tomatoes too-have bottom rot which is usually a calcium transport problem. Planted them in a different bed this year.
Laundry started...only 3 days of work this week and 1 next week.

DD went to cast connections today, thinking we are gonna end up shipping things home so we can fit into car. Really need to restrain myself from buying more LOL.


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Monday everyone.  DH finished his final walk through of his job and has a few hours of work tomorrow.  Then, it's up to the lake house for us until next week sometime.  It will be Wednesday at the latest though.  Our Air Conditioner at the Townhouse died over the weekend while we were gone so the soonest we could get it looked at Wednesday July 11th.  It's 86 and sunny for the next week.  Good thing we got this layoff when we did.

Dark Shadows was very creepy but I watched it faithfully.  I also like the old Universal horror movies and still watch them on Svengoolie on METV.  The show is out of Chicago and airs on Saturday nights.

Keisha, have a great trip!

Charade, good luck finding something to wear.  I do not like shopping.  I buy most things online and send back what doesn't work.  Of course, that's mostly because I can't walk farther than 90 feet.

Patty, heal fast...that sounds painful.  You too Tink (but not too fast, you want to take advantage of laying around with beverage delivery service).

Stay cool everyone!


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac decided this morning he would trim some of our flowering bushes and small trees 


Next time I will hire a professional 

Right now we are in separate rooms on our devices


----------



## tink1957

It rained here long enough to water the flowers so I didn't have to.

My ankle held up okay at work.  It's still swollen and has now turned all kinds of pretty colors.  I'm under orders from Danielle to stay on the couch and text her if I need anything.

Patty, hope your leg is healing well.  

Woohoo for keisha at the Boardwalk...but I'm not so keen on the creepy clown pool.

Rut roh mac...did mr mac prune too much?

Have a wonderful night everyone...I'll be on the couch watching the Braves game


----------



## macraven

_Yes Tink

Days like this make me get real bad thoughts
Grrrrrr

But in the other hand, plants grow fast here due to the heat

Enjoy the game and keep your foot elevated _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Mr Mac decided this morning he would trim some of our flowering bushes and small trees
> 
> 
> Next time I will hire a professional
> 
> Right now we are in separate rooms on our devices


 sorry (not sorry), this just sounds so familiar-especially when he tries to "help" in my garden and ends up pulling up my vegetable plants...



tink1957 said:


> My ankle held up okay at work. It's still swollen and has now turned all kinds of pretty colors. I'm under orders from Danielle to stay on the couch and text her if I need anything.
> 
> Patty, hope your leg is healing well.


ugh hope both are healing well. Sprained ankles are especially insidious.

Did my nails (4th of July style!) then remembered I needed to clean the hens' water...so had the boy scrub the waterers and refill the food.

And had DD book AKV for our last 2 nights this August. Now just need to keep it a surprise for DH for anniversary...but she gets such a fab rate as CM it may truly be only time I can afford to stay here.

Fireworks going off everywhere around us - planning street/block party on the 4th. Will be zucchini something contributed on my part.

Work tomorrow.

Hit 100 days until cruise.
Summer seems to be going by quite fast!!
Boardwalk-hmmm-hope Keisha and fam was able to get to Ample Hills Creamery-as Schumi would say-lush ice cream.


----------



## agavegirl1

Tink, rainbow ankles are usually a sprain.  Good for you for getting up on it.  That may be best.  Good luck.  (I've sprained my ankle so much I lost count.)

Mac, I am too cheap to hire a professional for trimming things but I will definitely hire tree removal people.  DH does a half way decent job on shrubbery.


----------



## Charade67

I’m not really sure if I should say good evening or good morning. I should be sleeping now but made the mistake of napping this afternoon.  I was really busy at work for a change. I am really concerned about one of our clients. She is severely depressed and possibly suicidal. She was supposed to have an appointment this afternoon, but ended up in the hospital instead. Sometimes it’s not easy working in a counseling office. I don’t Know how the therapists do it every day.



schumigirl said:


> Ladies, have you ever looked at your closets and thought some of those hangers are ancient.........so, I counted how many I needed  and ordered a whole new load of padded hangers, matching colours and they will look lovely inside my closets..........that will be a little job for me later when the sun has gone down.........and dump the older ones. Will move on to Tom’s closets next.......although I doubt he’ll want coloured padded silky ones........


I totally get it. I am in the process of switching all of my hangers to the flocked style. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I'm still waiting for little one's senior picture proofs. She heard will be in my email maybe this week. I'm still amazed she's going be a high school senior. Was talking to one of my cousin's that has kids in the same 4 year spread as I have, and her kids are 4 years older than mine. We both remarked, we're not that old, right? LOL Time is a flying.


We got our proofs via snail mail. Now I just need to figure out what to order. Each one of us chose a different pose as our favorite. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Happy Monday everyone. DH finished his final walk through of his job and has a few hours of work tomorrow. Then, it's up to the lake house for us until next week sometime. It will be Wednesday at the latest though. Our Air Conditioner at the Townhouse died over the weekend while we were gone so the soonest we could get it looked at Wednesday July 11th. It's 86 and sunny for the next week. Good thing we got this layoff when we did.


 Oh no. Glad you have someplace else to stay while the a/c is out. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Charade, good luck finding something to wear. I do not like shopping. I buy most things online and send back what doesn't work. Of course, that's mostly because I can't walk farther than 90 feet.


 I procrastinated too long and now I am going to have to go to the mall. I think I would enjoy shopping more if I had a different body to shop for, 



agavegirl1 said:


> Mac, I am too cheap to hire a professional for trimming things but I will definitely hire tree removal people. DH does a half way decent job on shrubbery.


 Yes, please hire a professional for tree removal. My brother-in-law tried to help a neighbor cut down a tree and it did not end well.


Continued well wishes for our injured members. I’m going to try to get some sleep now.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Tink, rainbow ankles are usually a sprain.  Good for you for getting up on it.  That may be best.  Good luck.  (I've sprained my ankle so much I lost count.)
> 
> Mac, I am too cheap to hire a professional for trimming things but I will definitely hire tree removal people.  DH does a half way decent job on shrubbery.




_does he hire out..........._


----------



## macraven

_good night and sweet dreams charade.

now if you don't fall asleep, i'll leave the light on for you to come back tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> It is not nearly as hot with heat index less the past few days. Was downright pleasant on boat saturday evening. Have some cloud/sun today so  not as brutal.
> Cuddle chicken has been in and out all morning. She did come in for nap on son too (i swear she was a cat in a previous life the way she snuggles with him) but she's been sneaking in if door doesn't shut fast enough.
> Errands done, now researching zucchini recipes...have to get some calcium worked into soil by tomatoes too-have bottom rot which is usually a calcium transport problem. Planted them in a different bed this year.
> Laundry started...only 3 days of work this week and 1 next week.
> 
> DD went to cast connections today, thinking we are gonna end up shipping things home so we can fit into car. Really need to restrain myself from buying more LOL.



Being out on a boat on a lake sounds so idyllic........you are so lucky to be able to do that!! Even though I hate water, I love to be close to it, whether it be lakes or sea......or Lochs in Scotland.......lol.......



agavegirl1 said:


> Happy Monday everyone.  DH finished his final walk through of his job and has a few hours of work tomorrow.  Then, it's up to the lake house for us until next week sometime.  It will be Wednesday at the latest though.  Our Air Conditioner at the Townhouse died over the weekend while we were gone so the soonest we could get it looked at Wednesday July 11th.  It's 86 and sunny for the next week.  Good thing we got this layoff when we did.
> 
> Dark Shadows was very creepy but I watched it faithfully.  I also like the old Universal horror movies and still watch them on Svengoolie on METV.  The show is out of Chicago and airs on Saturday nights.
> 
> Keisha, have a great trip!
> 
> Charade, good luck finding something to wear.  I do not like shopping.  I buy most things online and send back what doesn't work.  Of course, that's mostly because I can't walk farther than 90 feet.
> 
> Patty, heal fast...that sounds painful.  You too Tink (but not too fast, you want to take advantage of laying around with beverage delivery service).
> 
> Stay cool everyone!



Another lake person!!! How lovely.......I’m sure you’re ready for a nice break away........yep the old Universal horror movies are unbeatable.........full of nostalgia really as I remember being terrified as a kid watching them......before all the parental warnings of course........lol.......yes, I’m that old!!!



macraven said:


> Mr Mac decided this morning he would trim some of our flowering bushes and small trees
> 
> 
> Next time I will hire a professional
> 
> Right now we are in separate rooms on our devices



That’s why we “get the guy” for gardening.........we are rubbish at gardening so it’s worth it to pay someone......and he’s fabulous!!! We now have an area for growing veg........haven’t a clue!!! Although I can be seen wandering around smelling the odd rose and looking like I know what I’m looking at.........lol........



tink1957 said:


> It rained here long enough to water the flowers so I didn't have to.
> 
> My ankle held up okay at work.  It's still swollen and has now turned all kinds of pretty colors.  I'm under orders from Danielle to stay on the couch and text her if I need anything.
> 
> Patty, hope your leg is healing well.
> 
> Woohoo for keisha at the Boardwalk...but I'm not so keen on the creepy clown pool.
> 
> Rut roh mac...did mr mac prune too much?
> 
> Have a wonderful night everyone...I'll be on the couch watching the Braves game



Ouch Vicki.......will hurt for a while Im sure.......yep, keep it well rested.........



Charade67 said:


> I’m not really sure if I should say good evening or good morning. I should be sleeping now but made the mistake of napping this afternoon.  I was really busy at work for a change. I am really concerned about one of our clients. She is severely depressed and possibly suicidal. She was supposed to have an appointment this afternoon, but ended up in the hospital instead. Sometimes it’s not easy working in a counseling office. I don’t Know how the therapists do it every day.
> 
> I totally get it. I am in the process of switching all of my hangers to the flocked style.
> 
> We got our proofs via snail mail. Now I just need to figure out what to order. Each one of us chose a different pose as our favorite.
> 
> Oh no. Glad you have someplace else to stay while the a/c is out.
> 
> I procrastinated too long and now I am going to have to go to the mall. I think I would enjoy shopping more if I had a different body to shop for,
> 
> Yes, please hire a professional for tree removal. My brother-in-law tried to help a neighbor cut down a tree and it did not end well.
> 
> 
> Continued well wishes for our injured members. I’m going to try to get some sleep now.



Yep, shopping can be a challenge when you’re not skinny at times........I get that!!! Good luck with it though......I’m sure you’ll find something you like........



macraven said:


> _good night and sweet dreams charade.
> 
> now if you don't fall asleep, i'll leave the light on for you to come back tonight._



I’m here........glad you left the light on.......although it’s been light here since 3.15am. 

Couldn’t sleep. 



Looks dull today........not to be as nice as yesterday, but will be back to baking hot by Thursday.........DS offices have said they don’t need to wear suits rest of this week and into next as it’s so hot.........so, casual is the dress code as long as there’s no shorts which is fine........you still have to have a standard in business........

Offices are air conditioned of course, but it’ll be comfier for them all. 

Not sure of our plans today at all.........haven’t even thought of breakfast yet.........too early. 

Tuesday today Mac...........


----------



## macraven

_Good thing I left the light on for you Schumi.........

Now you can turn it off when I go to bed..._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh you night owls and over the pond, almost noon already.

Why yes it is Tuesday.      - eat a taco or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.    And for those on the lake --- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, you can eat tacos too.  

Oh so toasty today.  Overnight, no lower than 80.  But, cooler today, 96 the high, with feel like 100 degrees.  Humidity is to be less, but when I stepped out, stuffy.  

Ah Tink, bruised skin has such lovely purples and green and yellow.  I hope you get some rest, and stay off your feet.  Sprains ankles.  Not good.  Sending lots of mummy dust, you feel better soon.

Charade, good luck shopping.  I hate when I have to find something.  I do much better when I am not in the need for speed mode.  Even when older one graduated 3 years ago, we got the proofs via email, and had to order online.  Glad B has some good shots.  Seems like the summer is just flying by.  I went to my friend's wedding on the 4th of July, many moons ago.  The church did not have AC.  The paper fans they passed out did not stop several from falling ill.  The week-end here will be a lovely days in the 80's, so I hope your wedding is either in AC or if outside, have the cooler weather.

With that, sending good wishes to all the homies, stay hydrated, eat a taco, and have a good Tuesday.  And don't hire Mr. Mac to do your yard work.  

  - decided to make it a short week, so week-end starts for me tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Lol Mac yes, of course the scary clown is. A must -do 

On way to Typhoon Lagoon today for break from the heat.  Yesterday so hot felt sick but no heat exhaustion this time.  Not really eating but downing tons of liquids. Maybe i’ll Lose weight this trip! Naw

Sea World so much fun yesterday but so crowded, usually dead.

Later the DVC Independence Day party @ the Contemporary.  Carny games/prizes, desserts, FW whee

Have a good one all


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A live Keisha report.  Sounds like fun.  Stay cool, stay in the pool, and win some games, eat dessert, drink and party on!


----------



## macraven

_Chalupa day!!

I’m hitting the Bell later 

Fireworks started Sunday in my area
Most likely more tonight 

Can’t imagine his much more will happen in the 4th

It is a big thing down here 

Hope all the homies have ac if it is hot where you are _


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you post Janet.......glad you’re having fun!!



Hotter than expected here today........it was supposed to be cooler and cloudy..........hot and blue skies all around.........

We spent a lovely afternoon round at friends house today.........thankfully they have shade in their garden too, so sitting out was a pleasure..........

Although the husband and I nearly came to blows........lol.......not really. But he tried to claim he invented a cocktail that I take credit for.........we all looked at each other when he said he’d invented it..........everyone remembered having it at our home one evening......... and everyone agreed after tasting his today.......mine was better! 

Sun is still shining so out in garden again.........having a cuppa though........no need for dinner as we snacked all day at friends home.........

Lazy night ahead.........

Hope your Tuesday is a good one...........


----------



## Tgrgrl

Schumigirl, I must confess, I have been a lurker on this forum for months since “Santa” brought us Annual Passes last year. We had our first 5-day UO stay at PBH last week and I was sorely disappointed that you & your hubby weren’t visiting at the same time! We are local so can we please coordinate the next visit???


----------



## kohlby

I came close to tacos for Taco Tuesday.  I had nachos.  Child 2 and 3 had burritos.  Not sure if I'm going to venture outside to see the MK fireworks tonight.  A neighbor is having a 4th of July party tomorrow but I don't want to leave the kids too long so thinking of just hitting her house around MK fireworks viewing time.  A house blocks my views but not hers.  Dreading the community 4th of July party tomorrow - Child 2 will want to stay the entire time.  Child 3 will not want to go at all.  And it will be hot.  And there will be sunscreen involved which they both hate.  And the pool is more like kid stew during that party and I'll have to go in it due to child 3.  Child 3 has sensory issues so 4th of July fireworks can be a rough time too.  No matter what I do, there will have to be a drink involved tomorrow night.

Keisha - Enjoy!  SW has been mobbed recently.  I was hoping it was the result of their two June promotions but I guess not since it was still crowded for you.


Ah - the lake.  I used to like the lake.

Patty and Tink - Get better!


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> Schumigirl, I must confess, I have been a lurker on this forum for months since “Santa” brought us Annual Passes last year. We had our first 5-day UO stay at PBH last week and I was sorely disappointed that you & your hubby weren’t visiting at the same time! We are local so can we please coordinate the next visit???




_To the new poster that has no vowels in her name.....Tgrgrl

 Be sure to come back and play with the homies here

We love to add to our group

Once you post here, you are a part of the SAN family

_


----------



## keishashadow

Still hot, crowded & no appetite. not thrilled paying for character buffets when I’m barely picking oh well

Did Typhoon lagoon at rope drop, seats in shade were spoken for quickly. By 10:30 none in evidence, earliest I’ve seen that happen.

Independence Day DVC FW was again s big hit.  Balloon creations over the top.



Had to lol woman seated next to us told me they picked tomorrow to head offsite toUni tomorrow. Thot it would be slow and easy to complete both parks in 1 day  tried to talk her out of it but she insisted it was a recommended Park tomorrow! 

It sure seems they scaled back the special 4th of July MK fireworks  
Wasn’t moved to snap any shots   Hope Epcot’s live up to Past experience. 

Tomorrow pool then Epcot. Have a great holiday all


----------



## macraven

_Your little balloon lady is so cute 


It’s hot all over!
Bet the pool/water park was nice today_


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I shouldn’t be up this late again, but here I am. Oh well, at least I dont have to be anywhere tomorrow. We have absolutely no plans. This day last year I was making my reservations for my Universal trip. I wish I could go back again this year. 

Today I got B’s dance schedule for the upcoming year. The good news is she’s been moved up a level. he bad news is 2 of her classes are going to be from 8:45-9:45. Thankfully she will be taking a light academic load in school this year. 

I’m finally starting to get sleepy. Will check in later.


----------



## macraven

_I’ll leave the light on for you charade_


----------



## macraven

Before I turn the lights out here, want to say I hope our Miss Wednesday pops in on the thread today

Wednesday on Wednesday .... get it?
(Wendy was renamed as Wednesday)


----------



## schumigirl

Hope it`s a safe and happy one all around...…….


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Schumigirl, I must confess, I have been a lurker on this forum for months since “Santa” brought us Annual Passes last year. We had our first 5-day UO stay at PBH last week and I was sorely disappointed that you & your hubby weren’t visiting at the same time! We are local so can we please coordinate the next visit???



Tgrgrl………………….I`m so glad you have come out of lurkdom……….

So glad to hear you enjoyed PBH so much......it is a lovely hotel!! 

We will certainly try and coordinate trips........ if we don't manage this trip coming I would hope for September...….It must be so nice being so local for the parks...…..that is a luxury!!!! 

Nice to have you along on the thread...…..



kohlby said:


> I came close to tacos for Taco Tuesday.  I had nachos.  Child 2 and 3 had burritos.  Not sure if I'm going to venture outside to see the MK fireworks tonight.  A neighbor is having a 4th of July party tomorrow but I don't want to leave the kids too long so thinking of just hitting her house around MK fireworks viewing time.  A house blocks my views but not hers.  Dreading the community 4th of July party tomorrow - Child 2 will want to stay the entire time.  Child 3 will not want to go at all.  And it will be hot.  And there will be sunscreen involved which they both hate.  And the pool is more like kid stew during that party and I'll have to go in it due to child 3.  Child 3 has sensory issues so 4th of July fireworks can be a rough time too.  No matter what I do, there will have to be a drink involved tomorrow night.



Sounds like quite a challenging day ahead for you...…….the adult beverage is a good idea!!!! I`ll join you...…..



keishashadow said:


> Still hot, crowded & no appetite. not thrilled paying for character buffets when I’m barely picking oh well
> 
> Did Typhoon lagoon at rope drop, seats in shade were spoken for quickly. By 10:30 none in evidence, earliest I’ve seen that happen.
> 
> Independence Day DVC FW was again s big hit.  Balloon creations over the top.
> 
> View attachment 334696
> 
> Had to lol woman seated next to us told me they picked tomorrow to head offsite toUni tomorrow. Thot it would be slow and easy to complete both parks in 1 day  tried to talk her out of it but she insisted it was a recommended Park tomorrow!
> 
> It sure seems they scaled back the special 4th of July MK fireworks
> Wasn’t moved to snap any shots   Hope Epcot’s live up to Past experience.
> 
> Tomorrow pool then Epcot. Have a great holiday all



Love the little ones picture!!!!! Always such a cutie!!! No appetite...…. I dread that on trips...….well, your tried with the lady...…..sometimes folks won`t be told...…..

Enjoy rest of the trip Keisha...….



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I shouldn’t be up this late again, but here I am. Oh well, at least I dont have to be anywhere tomorrow. We have absolutely no plans. This day last year I was making my reservations for my Universal trip. I wish I could go back again this year.
> 
> Today I got B’s dance schedule for the upcoming year. The good news is she’s been moved up a level. he bad news is 2 of her classes are going to be from 8:45-9:45. Thankfully she will be taking a light academic load in school this year.
> 
> I’m finally starting to get sleepy. Will check in later.



Enjoy your day off Charade......not sleeping isn't fun!!!! You`ll be planning another trip before you know it I`m sure...….



macraven said:


> Before I turn the lights out here, want to say I hope our Miss Wednesday pops in on the thread today
> 
> Wednesday on Wednesday .... get it?
> (Wendy was renamed as Wednesday)



Yes, hope Miss Wednesday is doing ok...……



Yes, Wednesday and of course Independence Day for you guys...…….I usually do something in honour of it.....but today I haven't!!! 

Would chicken wings and beer suffice as kind of American...……. That`ll be dinner tonight...…..can`t be bothered cooking...…..have marinated a load of wings, drumsticks and thighs.....salad and pastas and that`ll be it...……

Turkey and cranberry wraps for lunch too...…………

Have a great day guys...……


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, chicken and beer is a great holiday dinner, Schumi.  Significant amount of beer dollars spent around this holiday reported, that and large totals for hotdogs and chips.

Another nice and hot and humid 90’s today.  So family party time.  Pool and grilling burgers, hotdogs and bbq chicken.  Salads and ice cream treats round it out.  No cooking for me.  Holiday indeed. 

Keisha, cutie with the balloons.  Summer crowds, yeah as if no one thought that.  Have a great time in Epcot today. 

Charade, hope you had a good night sleep.  Little one is taking several AP classes.  She wants to max out, so that college will give her credits for those. 



So, enjoy this Wednesday.

Oh, and since it is Wednesday,


Camel lady is here.  Yep, it is still a hump day, meaning middle of the work week, and two more days until the weekend.  That deserves a wahoo, so all stay cool, hydrated, and have a happy 4th of July. 

Mummy dust sent to all that could use some, including Tink, Robo, Agavegirl and Mac.


----------



## kohlby

Happy 4th!  And Happy Wednesday to those who don't celebrate the 4th!  Talked to the husband this morning.  Apparently he's been able to get real pizza in Beijing and the food isn't as weird there as the other place he usually goes to, though he's had some unusual food at both.  (Can't remember the name of the other city he usually goes to other than it's considered a small city of only four million).  Got the update message from the scouts of where they are now.  They're in Washington DC today.  It hadn't dawned on me that they went there both for it being D.C. and for the 4th of July fireworks.  So that should be cool - and a bit of craziness.  

Charade - Congrats on the move up in levels!

Welcome tgrgrl.  Is that Tiger Girl?


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi again & thanks for the welcome! Yes, tgrgrl=Tiger Girl. I graduated from Auburn & their mascot is a tiger. When I first joined this forum a lot of Disney folks got excited thinking my handle meant I was a former Tigger cast member. Bless! 

Anywhoo, my family (DH, DD age 10 & DD age 7) & I  live in Merritt Island, FL. 5 miles from KSC, 5 miles from Port Canaveral & beaches & about 50 minutes from the Orlando attractions. We are very lucky to live here! We have never been APH for Disney ( scandalous, I know!!) but love SeaWorld and this year now have APH for UO. We had a Staycation at PBH last week and LOVED everything about the week! Volcano Bay at night is a must do.

Happy 4th everyone & looking forward to chatting again soon!


----------



## macraven

_I have a neighbor with crimson tide signs in their front yard 


Fireworks in my neighborhood started last night
Can only imagine how much more will happen today 

Happy fourth all!
_


----------



## Lynne G

Errands done, older one had to sample  an ice cream treat, and brownies in the oven.  

Muggy are us.  Last night, with over 70 percent humidity, some of the loudest thunder and a huge strike of lightning.  Others got 2 inches of rain in 10 minutes.  We got a minute of light rain.  That was it.  Repeat for today, so hope the fireworks go off without any rain tonight.  

And yeah Mac, since this weekend, my neighbors have enjoyed setting off their fireworks.  Noise, not colors.  Oh well.  Nature will give us a thunderstorm show tomorrow.

Gotta go, brownies smell like done.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Hi again & thanks for the welcome! Yes, tgrgrl=Tiger Girl



Welcome Tiger girl!! I like any name with cats in it! 

Happy 4th everyone! 

I think I'm truly falling apart! First, my leg cut! Which I think from the neosporin and bandage I've developed a nasty rash! Then, I think all the cleaning at home an Florida combined with much yard work made my back go out Monday night! Right before we were hosting as birthday party for Kyle!  I'm a little better today, but I'm not doing much! Pool day!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I have a neighbor with crimson tide signs in their front yard
> 
> 
> Fireworks in my neighborhood started last night
> Can only imagine how much more will happen today
> 
> Happy fourth all!
> _



We were laughing last night.......a distant neighbour on a farm had fireworks going off around 11.30pm......we thought he might be celebrating Independence Day half an hour early........turns out they’re now grandparents........awwww.....

He wasn’t popular apparently with the other farmer on the other side though who gets up at 3.30am........

No chicken wings after all..........

Since weather has improved since this morning we are grilling outside.......I have a little American flag on the patio furniture.........


----------



## pattyw




----------



## macraven

Pattyw what are we gonna do for you

You’re falling apart so that means you need a quick trip to Orlando.....


Hope you do feel better real soon!


----------



## macraven

I knew there was some American blood in Schumi!!

She put the flag out today


----------



## Robo56

Happy 4th of July Sans family.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I knew there was some American blood in Schumi!!
> 
> She put the flag out today





I used to have a tee shirt that said “Born to be an American”

Loved it. 


Sitting in garden and enjoyed some lovely food........Tom cooks things to perfection on the barbecue........it’s nice not cooking especially in this heatwave........fabulous!! 

I almost complained it was too hot! Almost.........

Just had a call from the New York Palace asking if we needed anything for our upcoming trip.......told them nope, we are all sorted...........they checked we weren’t celebrating anything........

Getting very excited


----------



## Monykalyn

Where do you guys find these awesome gifs?
Happy 4th indeed-our street started last night-2 sets of neighbors full blown party and fireworks. Dog hid in basement, chickens shaking on their roost in coop-had to close the door to the box to try to keep noise out. No eggs this week with all the stress. And lost the yellow cuddle chicken yesterday-did find her. Got home from work and went to get tomatoes out of garden-only 2 chicks followed-called for cuddle chicken, no response, yell at boy to check house. He did and called for her too. 20 minutes of searching-finally get meal worm bucket and shake it outside-2 of 3 show up. Bring meal worm bucket inside and shake it-sure enough here comes cuddle chicken strolling out of DD's room-from the shape of comforter she apparently had herself a nice little nap and scratched herself up a nest. So laundry today...not sure how she got in-must have followed dog through deck gate and through magnetic screen door (we leave deck door cracked open with magnetic screen up so dog can go in and out.)
Need to run to store for milk, making zucchini bread for get together tonight.Nachos last night with fresh pico-with lots of Schumi's fave ingredient-cilantro 


keishashadow said:


> Did Typhoon lagoon at rope drop, seats in shade were spoken for quickly. By 10:30 none in evidence, earliest I’ve seen that happen.


 So it was really busy? Wondering if August will be as bad and I should reserve a couple loungers now?



keishashadow said:


> It sure seems they scaled back the special 4th of July MK fireworks


DD was there last night watching the fireworks too. And a friend from my old job is there with her family (4 girls) and saw the fireworks at MK last night too: the crowds looked insane! - getting her set up with MDE and linking in so I can share memory maker with her. Have over 1200 pics from past year (some are other friends/family)-whats a couple hundred more right?? I know they are on a very tight budget (he is a youth minister) so it will be fun to have the pictures for her.



schumigirl said:


> Would chicken wings and beer suffice as kind of American...


Yep-or anything on a grill with beer in hand 



pattyw said:


> Which I think from the neosporin and bandage I've developed a nasty rash!


I am allergic to neosporin-have to have prescription cream. found that out hard way several years ago when I splashed boiling water on my thigh and had a nasty burn-that started out the size of a couple quarters, ended up almost my whole thigh covered in weeping sloughing skin/rash/itchy all over. Emergent dermatologist (after a couple PCP visits as to why it wasn't getting better and in fact worse) visit said it's a sorta rare allergy to the antibiotic cream. Also allergic to latex.  Hope you heal faster but if it's getting worse maybe skip the neosporin?

And taking advantage of DD's discount-booked last 2 days at AKV! Maybe only time it will ever be in my budget (and even then only for a couple nights)
Going to be surprise to DH for our anniversary! FP in am, afternoon pool/nap; evening probably (at least a couple nights) at Universal.

Hot and sunny today!


----------



## macraven

pattyw, how did Kyle’s birthday get together turn out yesterday?
Hope it was fun!

Did you tell him when he was little that all the fireworks celebration was for his birthday?

One of my boys was born end of June and we would tell him the fireworks in town were for his belated birthday


----------



## macraven

_Mony how the heck can you lose yellow chickie?

It sounded so cute when you said she made a nest in the comforter

You’re not bbq’ing chicken today are you _


----------



## Lynne G

Brownies cut, and almost time for our dinner.  Men tending the grill, so all will be done soon. Hehe, the 3 month old cries when she is outside after a few minutes.  Once in AC, she smiles.  Smart kid, already.

Snacking all afternoon, pool was 90 degrees.  No need for a hot tub.  LOL

Patty, sorry to hear all not going well.  I hope all gets better for ya soon. Happy Birthday to Kyle.  Nice to party for him.

We have end of June and early July birthdays. So cake has 6 names on it.  Yep, as great niece says, when is the cake and ice cream. 

Welcome Tiger Girl.  Nice to be close to the parks and a new AP holder.  PB is one of our favorite hotels.

MonyK, hah, chicken knows where to relax.  Great surprise to stay at AK.  We we’ll be down at the end of August. 

Robo, nice to see ya, and great picture.  Happy 4th to you and family. 

Mac, Happy 4th to you too.

And Schumi, woot!  Trip so close now.

Food?  Time to go.


----------



## macraven

_You know I should have said to pattyw if she had a glass of wine, she would be feeling better real soon

Yes 
She should do that instead of repeat to Orlando this week_


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> I am allergic to neosporin-have to have prescription cream. found that out hard way several years ago when I splashed boiling water on my thigh and had a nasty burn-that started out the size of a couple quarters, ended up almost my whole thigh covered in weeping sloughing skin/rash/itchy all over. Emergent dermatologist (after a couple PCP visits as to why it wasn't getting better and in fact worse) visit said it's a sorta rare allergy to the antibiotic cream. Also allergic to latex. Hope you heal faster but if it's getting worse maybe skip the neosporin?



Yes- I thought it seemed weird to be allergic to an antibiotic cream. So you and I are rare, Monyk!! I have no other allergies to medicine. I stopped the neosporin and went with some hydrogen peroxide. Now I'm just letting it go with no meds. I'm putting some cortisone cream on the rash-hope nothing weird happens with that! 



macraven said:


> pattyw, how did Kyle’s birthday get together turn out yesterday?
> Hope it was fun!
> 
> Did you tell him when he was little that all the fireworks celebration was for his birthday?
> 
> One of my boys was born end of June and we would tell him the fireworks in town were for his belated birthday



Great party! The weather here was 90 and sunny! Everyone enjoyed the pool!! Water temp is 86! (above ground no heater- so that's wonderful for us!) 

He's liked having his birthday on the 3rd! Always a holiday the next day! Even now with his friends responsible, working adults! They could party during the week and stay late!



Lynne G said:


> Snacking all afternoon, pool was 90 degrees. No need for a hot tub. LOL



Same here! Pool is like bath water! No complaints!! We usually are lucky to get the water to 80! Save me some snacks! 



macraven said:


> _You know I should have said to pattyw if she had a glass of wine, she would be feeling better real soon
> 
> Yes
> She should do that instead of repeat to Orlando this week_



You are truly a mind reader! Once the party prep was done- I went straight for the wine! Mainly for medicinal purposes Have to say worked like a charm!


----------



## macraven

_Im thinking the w in your dis name really means

pattywine


Just teasing


Hey I have a W also and I could be Macwine_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Im thinking the w in your dis name really means
> 
> pattywine
> 
> 
> Just teasing
> 
> 
> Hey I have a W also and I could be Macwine_



I heard wine mentioned.........


Had a few glasses tonight.......along with spicy chicken skewers, steak skewers and yep you guessed it.......shrimp skewers.........no dessert though.........

Been a lovely night..........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I heard wine mentioned.........
> 
> 
> Had a few glasses tonight.......along with spicy chicken skewers, steak skewers and yep you guessed it.......shrimp skewers.........no dessert though.........
> 
> Been a lovely night..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>



“Someone” bought a whole load of new metal skewers the other day.........so, had to use them.......

I’m sure he’d have had dessert of some kind on them if he could..........

They are impressive though! 

And the wine is still being poured as I type........heard him rattling around in our fake wine cellar........lol........glad I can sleep late tomorrow.........

How’s those rose bushes??  Our gardener asked if you were talking to mr Mac yet after I showed him the pictures...........lol........


----------



## macraven

_Well......it will be a long time before he gets lucky again








Tell your gardner that......._


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Mony how the heck can you lose yellow chickie?
> 
> It sounded so cute when you said she made a nest in the comforter
> 
> You’re not bbq’ing chicken today are you _


Boy was home for the day alone as I had to work, DH and DD out of town. He had no idea she was in and when she might have gotten in (downstairs playing Xbox most of day). Didn't find any chicken droppings anywhere so if she was in for a while she was sleeping-dark, cool, comfy and not getting picked on by the other girls? She thinks she's a cat anyway. But she didn't come out when I got home, or moved around kitchen or anything.
Nope no chicken tonight-BBQ pork


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, the 3 month old cries when she is outside after a few minutes. Once in AC, she smiles. Smart kid, already.


so sweet...


Lynne G said:


> MonyK, hah, chicken knows where to relax.


yeah-ran to store quick and for a fireworks run. Gone less than an hour and I swear I closed door to deck tight. Dog either scratched it open or it wasn't closed like I thought. Got home and Diva chicken is in middle of living room!! Napping in the a/c but in sunspot. She also helped herself to the dog food as there was a mess in kitchen. She was NOT happy about being kicked out.



pattyw said:


> I went straight for the wine! Mainly for medicinal purposes Have to say worked like a charm!


Got lemonade and rasperry vodka here. 

Eggs boiled for deviled eggs (figured I'd better use some up). Chocolate zucchini bread cooling on counter, two other massive zucchini's shredded and in bagged in freezer.

Oooh almost time to set up for block party!


----------



## kohlby

Neighborhood pool party was a bust.  Our normal "afternoon" thunderstorms started before afternoon.  So we were stuck inside the building for over an hour waiting for the bad lightning to end.  On the plus side, I didn't have to deal with sweating.  On the minus side, my hard work of sunscreening two kids and myself went to waste.  Now off to a friends house to see the MK fireworks.  Just had one wine - not one bottle.  It was Publix's BOGO free for this last week.  Yes, Publix has alcohol at BOGO in FL.  So cool.  Any way, it's called Lila so I had to get it because my daughter is Lilah.  The pino was just okay but I did like the one that says Vino Frizzante- Italy on it.  (As you can tell, I'm not a fancy wine drinker since I'm not really sure what that wine is and just typed what was on the can.  Yep.  Can.  But it's actually not bad.  I am not a box wine drinker though).  

I do want spicy chicken skewers now though.   Not a steak or shrimp eater but I do love my chicken.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I’ve had an uneventful holiday. Usually we go to a baseball game on the 4th (we have a minor league team nearby) but it is just too hot today. I did do a little shopping today. Found a dress for the wedding. I’m not 100% happy with it, but it will do.



schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your day off Charade......not sleeping isn't fun!!!! You`ll be planning another trip before you know it I`m sure...….


Sadly, I don’t think we will be planning a trip until we start the official planning for the California trip for summer of next year.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you had a good night sleep. Little one is taking several AP classes. She wants to max out, so that college will give her credits for those.


No AP classes for B. She is going to take one more dual enrollment class, but that’s it.



kohlby said:


> Charade - Congrats on the move up in levels!


Thanks. B is happy about moving up. She will never be at the advanced level, but is happy with the next level down from advanced.



Tgrgrl said:


> Yes, tgrgrl=Tiger Girl. I graduated from Auburn & their mascot is a tiger.


 Welcome! One of my friends from high school is an Auburn grad.  Your screen named reminded me of this old picture I have.







pattyw said:


> I think I'm truly falling apart! First, my leg cut! Which I think from the neosporin and bandage I've developed a nasty rash! Then, I think all the cleaning at home an Florida combined with much yard work made my back go out Monday night! Right before we were hosting as birthday party for Kyle! I'm a little better today, but I'm not doing much! Pool day!!


 I really hope you get better soon, but have you considered seeing a doctor?



schumigirl said:


> .I have a little American flag on the patio furniture.........





schumigirl said:


> I used to have a tee shirt that said “Born to be an American”



Schumi, you’re our honorary American.



Monykalyn said:


> And lost the yellow cuddle chicken yesterday-did find her. Got home from work and went to get tomatoes out of garden-only 2 chicks followed-called for cuddle chicken, no response, yell at boy to check house. He did and called for her too. 20 minutes of searching-finally get meal worm bucket and shake it outside-2 of 3 show up. Bring meal worm bucket inside and shake it-sure enough here comes cuddle chicken strolling out of DD's room-from the shape of comforter she apparently had herself a nice little nap and scratched herself up a nest. So laundry today...not sure how she got in-must have followed dog through deck gate and through magnetic screen door (we leave deck door cracked open with magnetic screen up so dog can go in and out.)


 I’m glad cuddle chicken didn’t stray too far. She’s smart to get out of the heat to take a nap.

We are currently watching Ant Man. B wanted to see it before going to see the sequel.

Hey, I just noticed that this thread has almost reached 1000 pages.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Im thinking the w in your dis name really means
> 
> pattywine
> 
> 
> Just teasing
> 
> 
> Hey I have a W also and I could be Macwine_



 Love it! Yep wish my last name was Wine! and not my Polish name that no one can pronounce!



schumigirl said:


> Had a few glasses tonight.......along with spicy chicken skewers, steak skewers and yep you guessed it.......shrimp skewers.........no dessert though.........
> 
> Been a lovely night..........



Sounds wonderful! I have leftover birthday cake to offer for dessert.



macraven said:


> Well......it will be a long time before he gets lucky again



Mr. Mac is already lucky to have you! and have a place in the house to sleep instead of a pillow next to your roses!



Monykalyn said:


> She thinks she's a cat anyway





Monykalyn said:


> Got home and Diva chicken is in middle of living room!! Napping in the a/c but in sunspot. She also helped herself to the dog food as there was a mess in kitchen. She was NOT happy about being kicked out.



I just love your chickens!! I like how they can open doors and get where they want to be!



kohlby said:


> Yes, Publix has alcohol at BOGO in FL.



I so wish I could buy wine in our grocery stores in NY!

I was posting the same time as you Charade! Yep- giving the rash a few days to clear but if it gets worse, absolutely will have it looked at!


----------



## Lynne G

7 kids 4 and under.  Best way for my kids to not want kids any time soon.  

Local fireworks to go off soon.  Neighbors are setting off theirs to get us ready, I guess.

Rain has stayed North and West of us, so all are still out and about, as 86 and muggy, even at this hour.

 

So, a toast to all homies.  May your night be lovely, and the wine ever flowing.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- I'm in with the toast- just about to pour a glass here and relax outside.  Beautiful evening here!

CHEERS!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody and happy 4th!

I'm late to the party but let me add my to tiger girl...my brother's family all went to Auburn and my nephew in law works in their media dept doing camera work and films.  We also live an hour away from there.

Patty...hope you heal quickly...wine should help.

They fed us hot dogs and hamburgers at work today and when I got home Danielle had fired up the smoker and served lobster tails, shrimp, hot dogs and with apologies to monyk's diva and cuddle chicks...smoked chicken.  She also made mac and cheese and vegies...I am stuffed to the gills.  Now enjoying a wicked apple ale with my foot up on a cushion 

We wanted to go to the beach this week since I took the week off but it was too expensive so we're hanging around the house and going to a Braves game next Tuesday staying overnight at a hotel near the ballpark.  I'm really looking forward to seeing SunTrust park for the first time.

Carole it sounds like you had a nice night and your skewers also sound delicious.

Thanks for the toast Lynne...I lift my glass to all our homies we really need a wine smiley.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Patty...hope you heal quickly...wine should help.



Thanks!! Enjoy your staycation!! A week relaxing at home and doing day trips is wonderful!!

Feels like Monday again after the holiday! Off to work- have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m glad all the fireworks are over 

Next round of them will be at the end of the year


_


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, really Mom, you took today off?  

11 o’clock, guess I better get moving.

Tink, enjoy your week off, and ball game too.  Rest that ankle, and hope you are feeling better.  Those meals yesterday, particularly dinner, lush.  Nice you get meals cooked for ya.  Smoker food.  Yum. 

Patty, hope work goes fast, and you have a stressless day.

Hey Mac, hope quiet for ya.  We have noisy road construction to wake up to. Large noisy truck just went past.  Hope I can get out.  

So, time for errands and the post office.  

Quench your thirst homies. It is Thursday.  Totally good day all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well......it will be a long time before he gets lucky again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your gardner that......._



Lol........he is here tomorrow, I will tell him.......he’ll laugh 


MonyK......love some raspberry vodka! And strangely you’re the second person today to mention devilled eggs......


Vicki........enjoy your week off......take it easy and have fun on your days out......I have no idea what Sun Trust Park is, but hope you enjoy it..........Danielle did you proud food wise.....sounds delicious....and so nice for her to cook it all for you........and yes, we need a wine smilie or a cocktail one! 


 To everybody..........


Spent most of the day with a friend. She called this morning and asked me to join her shopping........I don’t really like shopping for me, never mind others.......but I went. And it was fine....she got loads of clothes for her trip next week. I drove us to where we went so she paid for lunch. It was lovely. 

Did run into an acquaintance........we all know someone who is a one upper, bit of a narcissist and has to overtake the conversation to make it about her........yep! And she was true to form today........lol......thankfully we weren’t interesting enough for her today..........my friend said to her did you know carole is off to NY and Orlando again next week........her reply was to tell us she was off to Dubai then a Rhine Cruise the following week...... can’t be doing with folks like that........fake. 

But, good day otherwise. Did pick up a couple of plain white tees for me. That was all I bought. Although I did see some winter boots creeping into some stores  Not ready for that yet.........

Time for a cuppa and call my mum.........

Hope your Thursday is a good one...........


----------



## macraven

_Finallly the temps dropped a bit this past hour and I was able to do some work on my roses.

So that was my main job today besides going outside to check the mail box.


Will be glad when the heat and humidity is less.
Based on past years that means it will be a long time until October here.



Keishashadow is at the motherland and I know it is hot there
Schumi has her trip coming up next week and I bet she is looking forward to an Orlando summer




For everyone else, think homies are wanting to do a meet up and all bring a bottle of wine....




Hope all the homies are doing fine!_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Not much going on today. We finally chose a contractor to repair our deck. Can’t wait to get that started.
B got some drive time on real roads today. Up till now she has just been driving around an empty parking lot. 

Tink - I would love to go to a game at Suntrust Park too. I’ve driven past it, but haven’t been in yet. I’ve been to games at both the old Atlanta Fulton County Stadium and Turner Field.

Schumi - Suntrust Park is the new stadium where the Atlanta Braves play baseball. 

I took a nap this afternoon, so I will probably be up at midnight again. I’ve got to stop doing this.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Not much going on today. We finally chose a contractor to repair our deck. Can’t wait to get that started.
> B got some drive time on real roads today. Up till now she has just been driving around an empty parking lot.
> 
> Tink - I would love to go to a game at Suntrust Park too. I’ve driven past it, but haven’t been in yet. I’ve been to games at both the old Atlanta Fulton County Stadium and Turner Field.
> 
> Schumi - Suntrust Park is the new stadium where the Atlanta Braves play baseball.
> 
> I took a nap this afternoon, so I will probably be up at midnight again. I’ve got to stop doing this.




_charade, if you don't have to work in the morning, stay up as long as you like tonight.
There are lots of peeps that work second shift (like 2 of my sons) and they sleep when they get off work.

When I went to visit one son a year ago, I switched to their schedule and enjoyed it.

It was more my style anyway...

_


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, nice B getting used to driving.  Saw an old friend, said thought she saw little one driving.  Yeah, almost for a year now.  It will go fast when she gets her license.  And, swipes your Starbucks card, and your phone has a pop up that tells you the new balance.   Guess she was thirsty after work.   

Quiet night, and storms tomorrow afternoon will shoo away this very humid tropical weather with a cool high.  Nice to have humidity in the 20 percent, then the 70’s we have been in.  Also will stop our string of 90’s, that we have had for a full week.  

Kohlby, do not think I have ever seen a BOGO wine sale ever.  

Schumi, hope you are having a good sleep.  Trip is coming up so fast.  Exciting.  And enjoyed reading your last day of your May trip.  Hope less rain when you are at the parks again.

With that, it must be the night owls to carry on here.  This early bird will leave the light on, and some wine still left in the bottle for ya.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Finallly the temps dropped a bit this past hour and I was able to do some work on my roses.
> 
> So that was my main job today besides going outside to check the mail box.
> 
> 
> Will be glad when the heat and humidity is less.
> Based on past years that means it will be a long time until October here.
> 
> 
> 
> Keishashadow is at the motherland and I know it is hot there
> Schumi has her trip coming up next week and I bet she is looking forward to an Orlando summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone else, think homies are wanting to do a meet up and all bring a bottle of wine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!_



Temps are so high all over the USA right now.........not pleasant for many......others of course love it!! 

Bottle of wine is always a good idea..........



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Not much going on today. We finally chose a contractor to repair our deck. Can’t wait to get that started.
> B got some drive time on real roads today. Up till now she has just been driving around an empty parking lot.
> 
> Tink - I would love to go to a game at Suntrust Park too. I’ve driven past it, but haven’t been in yet. I’ve been to games at both the old Atlanta Fulton County Stadium and Turner Field.
> 
> Schumi - Suntrust Park is the new stadium where the Atlanta Braves play baseball.
> 
> I took a nap this afternoon, so I will probably be up at midnight again. I’ve got to stop doing this.



Thanks......not a clue who the Atlanta Nraves are though........I know nothing of most sports except motor sports.......



Lynne G said:


> Charade, nice B getting used to driving.  Saw an old friend, said thought she saw little one driving.  Yeah, almost for a year now.  It will go fast when she gets her license.  And, swipes your Starbucks card, and your phone has a pop up that tells you the new balance.   Guess she was thirsty after work.
> 
> Quiet night, and storms tomorrow afternoon will shoo away this very humid tropical weather with a cool high.  Nice to have humidity in the 20 percent, then the 70’s we have been in.  Also will stop our string of 90’s, that we have had for a full week.
> 
> Kohlby, do not think I have ever seen a BOGO wine sale ever.
> 
> Schumi, hope you are having a good sleep.  Trip is coming up so fast.  Exciting.  And enjoyed reading your last day of your May trip.  Hope less rain when you are at the parks again.
> 
> With that, it must be the night owls to carry on here.  This early bird will leave the light on, and some wine still left in the bottle for ya.
> View attachment 335061



Enjoy that weather while you have it.........we are having a heatwave last few weeks too.........it’ll be winter before we know it.........

Trip report will be finished this weekend........


----------



## schumigirl

Well, it’s Friday.........

I’d have no clue what day of the week it was if it wasn’t for DS going to work.......

Always get up with him.........

Hopefully another hot day today........need to go buy a new kettle.......very exciting. Electric kettles are an essential item in British Kitchens. So, ours went funny yesterday, so will replace it today. 

Not much else planned.........will be avoiding football over the weekend........although there is a Grand Prix on, British one though, which is our least favourite race of the year along with Monaco. Monaco can be exciting now and again, but it’s more the “trophy” race for us.......so many better races on the calendar. 

But, it’s still Friday.........and still love the weekend coming around even though we have left the world of working............

Have a good one...........


----------



## macraven

_When I worked, Friday’s were the best day of the week

Now everyday is a Friday for me


Schumi is the bacon ready yet?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _When I worked, Friday’s were the best day of the week
> 
> Now everyday is a Friday for me
> 
> 
> Schumi is the bacon ready yet?_



Almost........I’m a bit early this morning..........

Tom still sleeping, Kyle has already left for early meetings at work.......so I’m dreaming of bacon and pancakes.......will make a racket to waken him maybe.........

I am hungry! 

Cup of tea to keep me going till a respectable breakfast time......too early for me right now.....


----------



## Lynne G

Kids are slackers.  Good thing a mom alarm still works.  Yeah, home for me today.  Yay!

 

Nice, loud thunderstorm came past around 6:30am, more to come early afternoon.  Still muggy out, even with the recent rain.

 

Why yes it is, shorts still being worn.  

Have a great Friday, all.  If you want pancakes and bacon, Schumi’s kitchen is open.

Time for tea, so I will join ya Schumi.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Woke up early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep after being up late last night.  Danielle and I went to our local American Legion for bingo and had a fun night...she won once, I lost but we had a good time.

We're going to see the new Ant man movie and I haven't seen the first one...guess I'll watch it this morning instead of doing anything productive.

Bacon and pancakes sound delicious...put on the coffee for mac and me Carole


----------



## Charade67

Hey look, a morning post from me. Just woke up a little while ago. Only a few things on the agenda today. First I need to do something about my gray hair. After lunch I will take B to a doctor appointment. SHe doesn’t want to go to the pediatrician anymore, so I’m going to take her to the nurse practitioner that I see. Later this afternoon I am going to pick up my new glasses. 

Lynne - Love the Singin’ in the Rain minion. That’s my favorite movie.

Tink - We want to see the new Ant Man movie too, just don’t know when we will get a chance.  Sometime next year before the Infinity War part 2 comes out I want to have a Marvel movie marathon.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.....kitchen open all day......bacon and pancakes all round for those who want them.............have switched the Aga off though as it keeps the kitchen too warm.......that’s why we have another normal double oven..........

Tink.......coffee machine is on the go too.......always!! I liked the Antman movie, so will definitely watch the new one too.....not usually my kind of movie but it was funny. I love bingo!!!!

Charade grey hair isn’t fun! Hope you get it done and you’re happy with it! My hair appointment is Tuesday morning.......looking forward to that as roots don’t look good right now.........

Keisha.........



Been another scorcher here........usually when the USA has a heatwave, we are shivering over here.......so it’s nice so many of us all in the same boat.......although talking to family in NY they win with the heat stakes!! And friends in Florida are melting...........

Bought new kettle today........took it back straight away as it had a funny plastic smell......we are used to stainless steel inside, so bought another one. It’s fine. The one I really want is out of stock, so will get it when it’s back in stock and use this one as a spare.

Ordered a sarong for pool time. I really don’t have the shape for one, but hey.....better to be covered up!

And on a similar vein........don’t you just hate when someone very slim harps on about how fat they are.......what do you say to that!!! Don’t humour her anymore..........

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Tgrgrl

Sitting here scrolling the tablet & drinking coffee while my kids have a 30 minute “clean your rooms & bathrooms” assignment. It’s good to be the Queen! LOL

Heading to a friend’s house in a bit for swimming (kids) and cocktails (mom’s) before the afternoon thunderstorms run us indoors. I honestly love Summer & am one of those weird moms that really enjoy having lazy days with the kids and I get very sad when they have to go back to school. 

Charade67, how old is B if you don’t mind me asking? My oldest is 10 1/2 and is already giving me eye rolls about practically everything “kid-ish” now!


----------



## keishashadow

At mgm 7 am rope drop heading out to millers ale house then pool and back to park by 4

Toy story area is cool. SD coaster far better than expected. Alien ride fun too

Epcotazoo on4th heavy storms we waited out in FW FP area. Whee. Nice to walk back toBW

Hope all hangin


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Sitting here scrolling the tablet & drinking coffee while my kids have a 30 minute “clean your rooms & bathrooms” assignment. It’s good to be the Queen! LOL
> 
> Heading to a friend’s house in a bit for swimming (kids) and cocktails (mom’s) before the afternoon thunderstorms run us indoors. I honestly love Summer & am one of those weird moms that really enjoy having lazy days with the kids and I get very sad when they have to go back to school.
> 
> Charade67, how old is B if you don’t mind me asking? My oldest is 10 1/2 and is already giving me eye rolls about practically everything “kid-ish” now!



I was one of those mums too........loved when the kids were off school........our time was filled easily and even if there was nothing to do some days, Kyle was so easy to amuse........yep, loved when they were off! 

Enjoy yourself later.......sounds like fun.........



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 335121 At mgm 7 am rope drop heading out to millers ale house then pool and back to park by 4
> 
> Toy story area is cool. SD coaster far better than expected. Alien ride fun too
> 
> Epcotazoo on4th heavy storms we waited out in FW FP area. Whee. Nice to walk back toBW
> 
> Hope all hangin



Hey!!!! 

Glad you dropped by......was thinking of you earlier.........still haven’t sent you some of the Scotland pics........I’ll wait till you get home!!!

Sounds like you’re having a fabulous time......and GD looking cool as always ...........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade grey hair isn’t fun! Hope you get it done and you’re happy with it! My hair appointment is Tuesday morning.......looking forward to that as roots don’t look good right now........


I’m cheap and do the color myself. It usually turns out prettty good. My natural hair color is dark brown, so the roots are always very obvious.



Tgrgrl said:


> Charade67, how old is B if you don’t mind me asking? My oldest is 10 1/2 and is already giving me eye rolls about practically everything “kid-ish” now!


 B is 17. She will be 18 in November. Her pediatrician will see them up to age 21 I think, but she is ready to move on. Thankfully she rarely ever gets sick. She never even had any ear infections as a baby/toddler.



keishashadow said:


> Toy story area is cool. SD coaster far better than expected. Alien ride fun too


 This is good to hear. I can’t wait to get back there and see it for myself. It will probably be a few years though.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tgrgrl, my little one will be 17 next month, and eye roll started around 8.  Fresh mouth started not much after that.  However, she is no match for her DB, 4 years older than her. They just annoy each other.  I too like the summer.  No soccer for a few more weeks, and lazy nights.  Both kids went to a summer day camp, now they are working at it.  No lunch packing for 8 weeks is nice, too.  

Ah, got little one’s senior pictures.  So many to look over.  Her favorite is maybe mine too.  I have to keep looking at them and then order.  So expensive, but I guess senior year just starts the money train on a more expensive line, college.

Woot!  Live report from Keisha.  Such a cutie in those shades.

Will be watching Ant Man tomorrow morning.  Little one had to work last night and tonight, so had to pick a morning time.  Hope you enjoy it, Tink and Charade.

Now what for lunch?  Chicken nuggets, soup and salad, taco, burger or Chinese?  Hmm, eggs and toast with tea for breakfast.  Watching World Cup, but ready to go out before the next line of storms come across.  

Little one must have had her phone too close to her bed.  All our phones, at 6:45am today, beeped very loud announcing flooding watch today.  I knew she was up, as I heard some cursing almost as loud.

So stay cool, all those homies still enjoying this tropical weather.  That includes Schumi.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Tgrgrl, my little one will be 17 next month, and eye roll started around 8.  Fresh mouth started not much after that.
> 
> Yay! So much to look forward too! I have been told ( as the mom of 2 girls) that raising girls is fun until about age 13 and then the nightmare begins & boys are just the opposite.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Ah, got little one’s senior pictures. So many to look over. Her favorite is maybe mine too. I have to keep looking at them and then order. So expensive, but I guess senior year just starts the money train on a more expensive line, college.



Yay, pictures! Decisions, decisions. Our problem is that each one of us picked a different favorite.  I don’t need to buy a lot of pictures since we don’t have many relatives to send to. There was a black and white photo that dh really likes, so what I will probably do is have Bs favorite as theyearbook photo, my favorite as the one purchase inthe package, and add on one of the b&w for dh.


----------



## pattyw

Happy TGIF!! Heat wave has subsided- 78 and sunny with low humidity today! 

I guess with two boys I missed the teenage eye roll! and all the sharing and talking with girls! My boys didn't (and still don't ) talk much! Kyle's fiancee, Erin, has changed all that!!  Nice to have a girl around!!

Back to work!


----------



## macraven

_I guess I had it good raising 4 sons 
Never had issues with them or a foul word out of their mouth to me

But then when they muttered when I asked “what did you say”, their reply was “nothing”

I thought raising sons were easy

Saw the Keisha bopped in and happy to see her pics and updates 

Charade best me out of bed this morning 
Asleep at 4 am and up at 8:30

Did wake up at 8 due to phone calls but caught a few more winks after I turned my phone off

Going to be a good day
Not 95 so that anything less will be great 

Now I need to go back and reread on who else had posted _


----------



## tink1957

Hey we made it to page 1000


----------



## schumigirl

Charade hope your hair turns out........I’m not brave enough to do my own hair........but I do love the salon experience I have to say. Our salon is lovely and the girl who does my hair knows exactly what I like........and they give fabulous head massages too!!!

mac.......yep, Kyle was an easy teenager.......no issues at all with him.......always an open book and always happy to chat......we were never the enemy the way some parents seem to become! I’d hate that........and as for cursing!! He has never uttered a real curse word in front of me, his dad nor anyone else in the family......and has always said he never will........I’m glad of that as I hate cursing for no reason. 

Glad you got back to sleep this morning Mac.........I stayed up after Kyle left at 6.30.......now I could snooze......lol.......

Having a small pink gin and fizzy lemonade..........it is Friday and almost 5pm!!! 

Yep Vicki.......made it to 1000 pages........we can chat some can’t we!!!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hey we made it to page 1000



_I’ll make a new episode for us sometime this weekend

Usually do that when we hit 4 digits in a thread

Start thinking of which room you want to claim when I put the new house together 

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’ll make a new episode for us sometime this weekend
> 
> Usually do that when we hit 4 digits in a thread
> 
> Start thinking of which room you want to claim when I put the new house together
> _



Ocean view please with no darn cats around 

And a balcony..........

With mini fridge..........

Who says I’m high maintenance.........


----------



## macraven

_So many posts today and not sure if I can reply to all

Hate using my phone to write in for the San thread 
Always prefer using the iMac but then I would have to move my butt to another room to use it

I move slow when I’m drinking coffee and closer to the coffee pot when I’m the kitchen

Gray hair has not been an issue for me yet 
I keep looking for them and none yet

My maternal unit never had a gray hair 
She was mid 80’s when she started to have a hair color change and it was silvery white
Wasn’t until she was 91 when it totally changed to that color
My paternal unit was the same way
Brothers hair turned red when he was 47, originally a blonde
But he was told the radiation treatments probably caused that

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ocean view please with no darn cats around
> 
> And a balcony..........
> 
> With mini fridge..........
> 
> Who says I’m high maintenance.........



_Do you want a sunrise or sunset view?_


----------



## macraven

_And what type of wine should be in the room waiting for youse?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Do you want a sunrise or sunset view?_



Oh I think sunset........sitting on my balcony with a glass of chilled wine from my fridge and a sunset would be lovely.......Tom too of course.........

White and red.........I don’t drink pink wines........and sparkly, I need some sparkly........it would be a home away from home if I had a big walk in room with wine...........

Told you I’m not high Maintenance at all.........

And maybe a bottle or two of Jack for when you visit.......and beer for Keisha.........

Party time


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi’s room will be club level, with wide wine selection. And various sprits too, with bottles of beer, and lemonade, for when her DH drives.

I want room with view, and balcony, so tea with the sunrise.

Yay, 1000 pages.  Homies are busy bees.  

Chowder and salad won out.  

I had a boy first.  Neededa warm up kid, before the girl.


----------



## pattyw

Mac- I'll take the patio room! or even the garage! I'll be in charge of all the pets! cats, dogs,squirrels,...... and I want to play with Monyk's chickens!! I guess Schumi won't want to visit me, though

Just keep the wine (and rum) in stock!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Mac- I'll take the patio room! or even the garage! I'll be in charge of all the pets! cats, dogs,squirrels,...... and I want to play with Monyk's chickens!! I guess Schumi won't want to visit me, though
> 
> Just keep the wine (and rum) in stock!







Like the Club Level suggestion Lynne..........lol.........


Once Kyle is home we are off out for dinner in our local, or one of our local seafood restaurants..........in saying that Kyle will have steak........unless he has fish and chips.....he likes that! But loves steak more.........

Off to do hair and make up...........

Catch youse guys later...........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


>



I know you're not a pet person so I'll come up to the club level to visit you??


----------



## macraven

_pattyw since you want a room with all the critters/animals, that would be the room in the basement

Dog walking, litter boxes, chicken coops would be a lot of work 

This is a vacation home for us!

In our new home we all have no cleaning to do as we will have staff that do the jobs

We will hire out the animal care jobs to the staff.......

You get the presidential suite and with a view!

No slumming in our new digs 

Anyone that enjoys wine and rum has the rooms with a view_


----------



## tink1957

Put me in the club level with Carole...sunset view and I'll take the pink wine she doesn't like...a nice moscato on the balcony sounds heavenly


----------



## macraven

_Good thing there will be dozens of suites on the top floor

We all will have rooms with a view there



And housekeeping service

(Yea, in my dreams)



Only the best for the homies!_


----------



## Charade67

Hmmm...I’m thinking a Mountain View room. I’d also like a big, comfy window seat for reading. 

Don’t put me too close to patty. I have animal allergies. I can do short visits though. 

No alcohol for me. Can I have chocolate instead?


----------



## macraven

_Yup
All the chocolates you can eat will be in your room for you

Only the best for you!_


----------



## macraven

_I just thought of something

Will Monyk’s chickies wake us up each dawn?
Or will we find one of them hiding in our beds at night?


As long as Monyk’s room is not next to mine, all will be good

I am known as the person that does not get up with the chickens at dawn_


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop by as i just lost 30 minutes doing nothing at work! DH kept me from sleeping well last night (that man is a  elephant when he rolls over or gets in bed) was 3 am before I gave up and didnt sleep til 530-woke up at 640. 
Plus new radiator for my car. Wish I could go back to last July and just junk the thing now-I'd have a new car!
So yep-grumpy and tired as heck!

Love the GD Keisha!! area looks colorful. And love Ale house too.

Back later if I'm not asleep early tonight-must find coffee now even if it's the NH's sludge.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _I just thought of something
> 
> Will Monyk’s chickies wake us up each dawn?
> Or will we find one of them hiding in our beds at night?
> 
> 
> As long as Monyk’s room is not next to mine, all will be good
> 
> I am known as the person that does not get up with the chickens at dawn_


OK just saw this and I really needed the laugh!! Thanks Mac!
well cuddle chicken is an easy sleeper-it is Diva that will peck you until she is comfortable, and the other chicken is the loud "mother hen" one always talking and telling the others what to do (they ignore her).
But they were all looking a little droopy yesterday-think the late night loud noises really disturbed them-even diva chicken snuggled in for a nap yesterday (DD needs a picture each day of her "baby").


----------



## schumigirl

Officially stuffed!!! 

Tom and I shared a seafood platter of lobster, shrimp, scallops, mussels and local caught crab........it was gorgeous........and very filling! I love oysters but Tom can’t take them......or watch me eating them so we left it off the platter..........but, so good. 

Kyle had good old fish and chips..........fish was the size of a whale!! But whole meal was lovely. Glad Tom drove as we were waddling out of there......glad we didn’t have to walk home after eating that! No dessert but Kyle had chocolate ice cream when we came home. 

Quiet weekend planned..........

6 sleeps till we leave.....

Hey MonyK...........awww.....your chicks sound adorable actually!!! But, you sound as if you need a large cocktail or a very large glass of wine!!! Enjoy one of those later...........


----------



## Lynne G

What for dinner?  Thinking Chinese. Saw my Starbucks card was just used, so guess kids are on their way home.  That or pizza, but thinking fried rice.  Have to see what they say. 

Well, last line of storms crossed by around 1:30pm, so sunny late afternoon, and clouds have left the sky.  Beautiful night in store.  

Heard two loud bangs.  Seems our street is being dug up again. Township should repave when all are done.  Street has lots of patches, so bumpy road.

Weekend, hello, I’m ready for ya.  Stay  a long time, please.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the tip off that it’s friday Lynne 

Like I’ve said before, every day seems like a Saturday 

And that is a good thing


Believe I will do Taco Bell later tonight 

Had pork steaks out and asked Mr Mac 
if he wanted them on the grill or floured and pan fried

He said neither


Ok
So I put them in a freezer bag and In the freezer

This means Taco Bell when I get hungry later 


He knew days ago what we agreed to for dinners this week
He knows better than to tick off the cook 
Lol

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Thanks for the tip off that it’s friday Lynne
> 
> Like I’ve said before, every day seems like a Saturday
> 
> And that is a good thing
> 
> 
> Believe I will do Taco Bell later tonight
> 
> Had pork steaks out and asked Mr Mac
> if he wanted them on the grill or floured and pan fried
> 
> He said neither
> 
> 
> Ok
> So I put them in a freezer bag and In the freezer
> 
> This means Taco Bell when I get hungry later
> 
> 
> He knew days ago what we agreed to for dinners this week
> He knows better than to tick off the cook
> Lol
> _



Never tick off the cook!!!! Tell mr Mac, Carole said not a good idea.........

We have some spicy pork kebabs for tomorrow night along with steak, shrimp and courgettes (zucchini) for the grill.......may even grill some sausages for lunch since it’s to be glorious...........

Almost bedtime here.........11.30pm!


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon and pancakes early tomorrow ladies..........


----------



## Charade67

I’m at a BBQ restaurant an hour from home and the thunderstorms just began. I hope the rain eases up some before we have to leave.


----------



## Lynne G

Should, have a long meal.  Our storm line was about an hour, each time.  Yum, I like BBQ.  We ended up with Chinese take out.  All full now.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Everyone’s dinner sounds yummy (even the Taco Bell, love their new steak nachos)! My girls went to chef camp two weeks ago so they are making a pasta dinner with salad while I (again) scroll on my tablet.
Our afternoon storms hit earlier than usual so our pool party with friends ended up being a raucous afternoon of indoor games much to the displeasure of the hostess’s husband who works from home. Oops! 
How do ya’ll add the tags to the bottom of your postings????


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, with my apple stuff, I add to my pictures, then use upload a file button and select the picture I want.  Then it up loads here and I can say full size or not.  With my Microsoft laptop, I usually just right click copy and paste  in my reply.  Sometimes the Dis makes me choose like in an up loaded file, sometimes it doesn’t.  

If I post a picture, I sometimes have to ask little one to size it for me, as sometimes says file too large.

Hope this is what you were asking.


----------



## Charade67

I made it home but now my home phone, cable, and internet are not working. Thank goodness for the cell phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops.  Hope you get electricity back soon, Charade.  At least not hot tonight.  Windows can be open.  And hey, can read Dis on your phone.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Can I have chocolate instead?


I will bring the chocolate!! Actually as we are headed to annual sales meeting of World Finest Chocolate on Monday in Chicago we will have more. Have cases and cases sitting in entryway right now-too hot to keep in garage and none of us want to haul them to basement when we will just have to haul them back up when another group needs some. But I will also require access to the lounge  Bet Schumi and I can come up with some tasty cocktails too. 

My room...hm...top floor for sure. Lake view if there is one left, but I want the room with the large luxurious people carwash style shower-the one with heated built in bench, multiple shower heads, big enough to move around in without banging elbows. And big soft comfy bed with big soft comfy pillows. 

Lynne that wild night picture is about me right now. Only still have to do the shower and wash the dirt off. Wandered outside barefoot. Nice outside, and apparently tired enough that I closed the big coop door without realizing the smaller pop door was closed too, chickens were still out. Good thing the boy went to check on them-some very confused ladies wondering why they couldn't get into bed!

Dinner was (from frozen) potstickers and a skillet-casserole-in-a-bag thingy I had in freezer. DUmp and heat both of them-didn't feel like doing anything else, but those pesky kids insist on being fed...

Anyone want eggs tomorrow to go with the pancakes and bacon? Added a supplement to chickies diet and now I've gotten an egg each of last 3 days (had been down to one every other or 3rd day)so back up to 2 /2 dozen in fridge (after using dozen for deviled eggs).

Never did get around to the wine. forgot about it, had to chew ice on drive home today (an hour) to stay awake-had DH's car with the adjusting cruise control (slows down when gets too close to car in front) and lane departure warning (actually moves car back into lane if you get to close to line and warns if you go over line without a blinker).

Bedtime dreaming of our vacation house...


----------



## Charade67

I have electricity, just no phone, cable, or internet. We have all 3 services with the same company and they are having an outage right now. She has put on a DVD of The Music Man. Both he and B will be auditioning for a community theater production of it sometime later this month. 

If you need me I’ll be over at MonyK ‘s  house eating chocolate.


----------



## macraven

_Just back from Taco Bell

Yea, took Mr Mac with me_


----------



## macraven

_I’ll pull the car out of the garage and pick you up charade on the way to Monyk’s house 

The things I do for chocolate..._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Never tick off the cook!!!! Tell mr Mac, Carole said not a good idea.........



_I bet you have not experienced that before........
I’m sure Tom would never say he wants neither

(But if he did, you could put ice cubes or salt in his beer)_


----------



## pattyw

Time for some wine! I have enough to share! Tomorrow is a busy day! We are packing up the moving pods at Kyle & Erin's apartment.  The pods leave here Monday and will get shipped to Florida! I'm on light duty as my back is still sore! So, a little wine and a lot of heating pad is in order now! Cheers!


----------



## macraven

_I’m here to help since you can’t lift with your sore back

I’ll guzzle some of that wine for you so the bottles won’t be too heavy for your back_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I will bring the chocolate!! Actually as we are headed to annual sales meeting of World Finest Chocolate on Monday in Chicago we will have more. Have cases and cases sitting in entryway right now-too hot to keep in garage and none of us want to haul them to basement when we will just have to haul them back up when another group needs some. But I will also require access to the lounge  Bet Schumi and I can come up with some tasty cocktails too.
> 
> My room...hm...top floor for sure. Lake view if there is one left, but I want the room with the large luxurious people carwash style shower-the one with heated built in bench, multiple shower heads, big enough to move around in without banging elbows. And big soft comfy bed with big soft comfy pillows.
> 
> Lynne that wild night picture is about me right now. Only still have to do the shower and wash the dirt off. Wandered outside barefoot. Nice outside, and apparently tired enough that I closed the big coop door without realizing the smaller pop door was closed too, chickens were still out. Good thing the boy went to check on them-some very confused ladies wondering why they couldn't get into bed!
> 
> Dinner was (from frozen) potstickers and a skillet-casserole-in-a-bag thingy I had in freezer. DUmp and heat both of them-didn't feel like doing anything else, but those pesky kids insist on being fed...
> 
> Anyone want eggs tomorrow to go with the pancakes and bacon? Added a supplement to chickies diet and now I've gotten an egg each of last 3 days (had been down to one every other or 3rd day)so back up to 2 /2 dozen in fridge (after using dozen for deviled eggs).
> 
> Never did get around to the wine. forgot about it, had to chew ice on drive home today (an hour) to stay awake-had DH's car with the adjusting cruise control (slows down when gets too close to car in front) and lane departure warning (actually moves car back into lane if you get to close to line and warns if you go over line without a blinker).
> 
> Bedtime dreaming of our vacation house...



Although I don't really eat chocolate, your trip sounds like a lot of fun!!! Yep....we would have some fabulous cocktails   will always be on the go in our lounge...…..

Forgot about wine???? I don't understand that sentence...…..

Have a great weekend...…...



macraven said:


> _I bet you have not experienced that before........
> I’m sure Tom would never say he wants neither
> 
> (But if he did, you could put ice cubes or salt in his beer)_



lol......actually no  not that I can remember...…….Tom is really easy to feed as is Kyle really...…..

But, will remember that trick in case he ever does become fussy...….. Only thing he really won`t eat is fresh ginger...….he loves ginger cake, ginger beer and ginger candies...….but fresh ginger in a stir fry is something he won`t have......I love it!!! My spicy chicken, lemon and ginger stir fry is legendary...….in my mind of course...…..


Saturday again...……

Gorgeous day here in the UK again...….Day 13 of heatwave apparently...…..

Day in the garden for us...…...it is hot...…..

Although our garden resembled pet cemetery this morning. 

Our gardener sent me a text this morning saying don't go down by the fruit trees till he text me again...….he was there just after 7, we were still in bed so not much chance of that......but, a fox must have killed a cat and left the remains there...…..not nice. Then we had a dead bird outside the back of the house. We have mainly glass......bi folding doors covers one side of the back of the house and our garden room on the other side has lots of glass too...….so birds don't seem to notice and think it`s not there......so between dead cats and dead birds I didn't open the doors wide till he left with the offending corpses...…..

Since we`ve moved to this place we must have had about 10 birds dive into the glass somewhere!!! And foxes go with the territory, but we haven't had any issues with them before...…..had a couple of tame ones......although very wary of them. 

Have a great Saturday...…….


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, my Dsis has huge gardens around her house.  She found sticky, but removable, flowers to put on her windows, and since her window screens are hard to see in sunlight, she has flowers that have a magnet that you can separate, so one magnet on one side, the flower with the other magnet on the other side.  They are very light weight, so the kids have fun moving them around.  For years, she had a cardinal that was in love with it’s mirror image that he saw on her bedroom door to the deck.  He was an early chirper.   She took pictures. We get a sad thump, though not very often, thankfully, when our backyard is bright.  We have red foxes, but you do not see them that much.  Our more issues are with raccoons.  

An absolutely beautiful Saturday. Hello Canadian high weather.  80 the high.  Gorgeous blue skies.

Gotta get gas, for the car, then movie time.  Looked at getting another movie ticket, no tickets for sale for our time.  Will be a full theater. Like that we have reserved seats.  Makes it nice not to rush.

Ooh, popcorn for breakfast.  Nice.

Charade, hope your internet supplier is back in business, and you have signal now.

Later homies.  Heartful thoughts to those involved in the Western fires.  

Rock on, homies.  It is summertime.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday! Another glorious day here! Off to help with the move at Kyle's apartment!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, my Dsis has huge gardens around her house.  She found sticky, but removable, flowers to put on her windows, and since her window screens are hard to see in sunlight, she has flowers that have a magnet that you can separate, so one magnet on one side, the flower with the other magnet on the other side.  They are very light weight, so the kids have fun moving them around.  For years, she had a cardinal that was in love with it’s mirror image that he saw on her bedroom door to the deck.  He was an early chirper.   She took pictures. We get a sad thump, though not very often, thankfully, when our backyard is bright.  We have red foxes, but you do not see them that much.  Our more issues are with raccoons.
> 
> An absolutely beautiful Saturday. Hello Canadian high weather.  80 the high.  Gorgeous blue skies.
> 
> Gotta get gas, for the car, then movie time.  Looked at getting another movie ticket, no tickets for sale for our time.  Will be a full theater. Like that we have reserved seats.  Makes it nice not to rush.
> 
> Ooh, popcorn for breakfast.  Nice.
> 
> Charade, hope your internet supplier is back in business, and you have signal now.
> 
> Later homies.  Heartful thoughts to those involved in the Western fires.
> 
> Rock on, homies.  It is summertime.



I`m glad we don't have racoons to deal with...…..they are nasty little things!!! Foxes can be a real worry but we are quite rural so they are there, but don't bother with anyone......we used to have a little family of foxes and the mother must have been hurt at one point as she came up beyond where she usually did......we left out some water (I know not supposed to do that) but she stayed around for a while and then left after a few days...….it was odd. She let us feed her gently what the farmer had suggested...…..but once she had her babies she didn't come close again. 

I could get those things, but I don't like to affect the look of the doors......lol......I know incredibly selfish...…..but it does make them look funny...…..our kitchen is in two parts, the older original part and the newer part,  so we have more than one large window so they just see daylight!!! 

Enjoy the movie...……



Had to come inside for a while...…..baking hot outside!! Not complaining...…..

Will be grilling later, but will wait till sun goes down a bit later tonight I think...…..


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Much better today- went to bed before 930 last night- told kids not to disturb me, went to spare room and locked door with earplugs. Hubs got sucked into helping charity poker tournament again so knew he'd be late. 
Got two travel mugs of coffee and crawled back into bed to be lazy. Did let chickens out- the were quiet this am- maybe because I wasn't talking to them (trying to be quiet as coop is by son son window). 

Take it easy moving today Patty!

Chocolate awaits Mac and charade- have milk, dark, caramel, with almonds, mint melt always, pecan clusters- and still some solid chocolate bunnies that can be melted for chocolate fondue. Think the peanut butter bears and malted balls are gone (faves in our house).

Schumi- I was so tired yesterday that if I had remembered to pour a glass of wine I'd probably have left it somewhere untouched anyway lol! Poor kitty. We have a couple foxes around here but the fence keeps them out.

Lynne-do you guys have the monthly movie pass thingy? DH was looking at that but we go to movies in clusters and then go through periods with no movie going too.

So much to get done today. Hear a kid moving around, not ready to face the day yet


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Morning! Much better today- went to bed before 930 last night- told kids not to disturb me, went to spare room and locked door with earplugs.



Glad to hear you're better

You know I like the spare room and earplugs! I could sleep without having to hear Joe snoring!



Monykalyn said:


> Take it easy moving today Patty!



Thanks! will do- I'm on light duty! Packing small boxes and entertaining their cats!



Monykalyn said:


> Chocolate awaits Mac and charade- have milk, dark, caramel, with almonds, mint melt always, pecan clusters- and still some solid chocolate bunnies that can be melted for chocolate fondue. Think the peanut butter bears and malted balls are gone (faves in our house).



YUMMM!!! Pass some this way! OOHH I like the idea of melting down chocolate bunnies for fondue! We always go to the local candy shop after holidays and buy a lot of candy- 50% off!! I think I still have some bunnies from Easter in my kitchen cabinet!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Morning! Much better today- went to bed before 930 last night- told kids not to disturb me, went to spare room and locked door with earplugs. Hubs got sucked into helping charity poker tournament again so knew he'd be late.
> Got two travel mugs of coffee and crawled back into bed to be lazy. Did let chickens out- the were quiet this am- maybe because I wasn't talking to them (trying to be quiet as coop is by son son window).
> 
> Take it easy moving today Patty!
> 
> Chocolate awaits Mac and charade- have milk, dark, caramel, with almonds, mint melt always, pecan clusters- and still some solid chocolate bunnies that can be melted for chocolate fondue. Think the peanut butter bears and malted balls are gone (faves in our house).
> 
> Schumi- I was so tired yesterday that if I had remembered to pour a glass of wine I'd probably have left it somewhere untouched anyway lol! Poor kitty. We have a couple foxes around here but the fence keeps them out.
> 
> Lynne-do you guys have the monthly movie pass thingy? DH was looking at that but we go to movies in clusters and then go through periods with no movie going too.
> 
> So much to get done today. Hear a kid moving around, not ready to face the day yet



lol...….I`ve done that with wine occasionally...….not often though! Glad you`re doing better today. 

Yes the kitty was a wild one he thinks, no collar or anything to resemble that it had been cared for by anyone. We don't usually see a wild cat around here, so it is unusual. Just glad we hadn't gone down there this morning and he was there. Keeping an eye on open doors a little more today.


----------



## Monykalyn

Just some of the chocolate in entry way. Have boxed chocolates in storage in laundry room - when I say we have chocolate I mean it


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 335329 Just some of the chocolate in entry way. Have boxed chocolates in storage in laundry room - when I say we have chocolate I mean it



 Wow!! That is truly chocolate heaven!! Just give me a pillow and I'm all set to camp out in that room!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 335329 Just some of the chocolate in entry way. Have boxed chocolates in storage in laundry room - when I say we have chocolate I mean it



lol...….that is some chocolate pile!!!! 

Kyle would love it I`m sure...…….


----------



## Charade67

All those boxes of chocolates remind me of Girl Scout Cookie season.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> All those boxes of chocolates remind me of Girl Scout Cookie season.



I always missed not having a girl because I love girl scout cookies! Boy scout popcorn was much more expensive and harder to sell! I think we ended up buying most of it! 

Thank goodness I have a coworker with a daughter who's a girl scout! I get my cookie fix taken care of!


----------



## schumigirl

Time to go back and sit in the garden...……

Love this day of doing nothing...……

Keish…...hope your trip is still fabulous!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

So no APH rates for oct yet?  Has to be this week 



tink1957 said:


> Hey we made it to page 1000


Woot



macraven said:


> _I’ll make a new episode for us sometime this weekend
> 
> Usually do that when we hit 4 digits in a thread
> 
> Start thinking of which room you want to claim when I put the new house together
> _



I claim the dungeon



macraven said:


> _So many posts today and not sure if I can reply to all
> 
> Hate using my phone to write in for the San thread
> Always prefer using the iMac but then I would have to move my butt to another room to use it
> 
> I move slow when I’m drinking coffee and closer to the coffee pot when I’m the kitchen
> 
> Gray hair has not been an issue for me yet
> I keep looking for them and none yet
> 
> My maternal unit never had a gray hair
> She was mid 80’s when she started to have a hair color change and it was silvery white
> Wasn’t until she was 91 when it totally changed to that color
> My paternal unit was the same way
> Brothers hair turned red when he was 47, originally a blonde
> But he was told the radiation treatments probably caused that
> _



I keep waiting to go totally white haired after HHN

Mk today BoG for lunch  sitting in rocking my chair on Tom sawyers island. Only one mt to go in a bit splash yea hope to get nice and cool

Flight at 10 pm  GD has been running us like rented mules. DH has to go into work at noon tomorrow. May have time to wolf down some bacon lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, a chocolate house!  

Well, we all enjoyed the movie, but older one, who is a huge Marvel fan, thought it was okay.

No, MonyK, while sounds interesting, we generally only see a movie or two a month, some months, none.  And, at $20 a month, or $240, a year, well, do not think any of us would see that many movies.  Most of what is out this month, eh, no desire to see.  Sometimes we see at Regal, too.  Finally, rumor has it, a local movie diner is coming.  Now that we would be interested in seeing it there as well.  Glad you are feeling better.

Time to watch soccer, er, football now.  

Patty, glad you are relaxing.  Cat entertainer.  

Schumi, garden time.  Sounds lovely.

Charade, hope you have a nice day too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, we never go to the movies.....very rarely is there something new we want to see. Although since we miss the premier of the new Halloween movie, released Oct 19th I believe......we may go to a late screening of that when we do get it over here.........I don’t think I’d convince Tom we should fly over just to see a movie........

Keisha........I just asked Mac when you went home........not that I was wishing your trip away......... but couldn’t remember when you told me.........I’ll visit you in the dungeon.......you’d make it a fun place to be!!! And your food always sounds so delicious.........

Have a safe trip home.........


Finally in from the garden. All of a sudden it just cooled down.........which hopefully will mean tonight will be cooler.........a better sleep all around. But this weather has been glorious.........

Having a pink gin again tonight........we hate gin. Regular gin that is........but these flavoured ones that are so popular now taste nothing like the old traditional stuff your granny drank..........yuk!!! Very fruity....I serve it with lots of ice, frozen strawberries and blackberries and topped up with fizzy lemonade, like sprite.........lush!!! 

I just poured our drinks out and it was so funny...........I immediately got a text from a friend who loves pink gin, it’s her favourite drink, asking what we were up to tonight......... I asked her if she had bat ears and heard me open the bottle........

She said if she hadn’t already had some wine she’d be round......and she would have been!!!


----------



## macraven

_That settles it...


I'm moving next door to MonyK.
She has chocolates, booze, eggs, can cook anything, booze, etc...._


----------



## tink1957

Put me down for a few cases of that chocolate monyk...I miss the  school fundraisers when my kids sold them for band and football.

I like the sound of your pink gin cocktail Carole...never cared for the old school kind.  

We all liked the new Ant Man movie too Lynne...did you catch the Infinity War post credit?

Glad you enjoyed your trip Janet ...your GD is such a cutie...safe travels for the journey home 

Watching the Braves game again ...hope they don't blow another lead   I think I'll get a wicked ale out of the fridge...not schumi's pink cocktail but it will do in a pinch.

Have a great night homies ...the Braves just scored


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, yep.  But did not stay for the ant.  Already thought was enough in the movie.  

Safe travels Keisha.  Sounded like you had a great time with GD.  

Wow, the end of the Russia game this afternoon.  Nail biting for both teams.  

News on, so maybe a walk now.  Lovely night in store.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Mk today BoG for lunch sitting in rocking my chair on Tom sawyers island. Only one mt to go in a bit splash yea hope to get nice and cool



Sounds fabulous!!



Lynne G said:


> Well, we all enjoyed the movie, but older one, who is a huge Marvel fan, thought it was okay.



Glad you enjoyed the movie!



schumigirl said:


> Finally in from the garden. All of a sudden it just cooled down.........which hopefully will mean tonight will be cooler.........a better sleep all around. But this weather has been glorious.........



Enjoy the cooler evening! It's a beauty here, too! Going to sit on the patio after dinner!



macraven said:


> _That settles it...
> 
> 
> I'm moving next door to MonyK.
> She has chocolates, booze, eggs, can cook anything, booze, etc...._



Me too!! 



tink1957 said:


> Watching the Braves game again ...hope they don't blow another lead  I think I'll get a wicked ale out of the fridge...not schumi's pink cocktail but it will do in a pinch.



Hope your Braves win tonight, Tink!!

Having steak sandwiches and then going to enjoy an evening outside! We're trying black cherry hard seltzer. I saw it advertised on tv and it sounded interesting!


----------



## macraven

_black cherry hard seltzer?

rum in it?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Gorgeous night out, low humidity, have fan going on deck anyway. 
Cleaned houseD and i scrubbed kitchen-including cabinets and table-have to do that once in a while-DH and kids mowed lawn, I weeded garden and picked green beans, tomatoes (why oh why did I plant a cherry tomato plant-chickens were in heaven catching tomatoes I missed), zucchini, basil. No need for the sage, parsley, tarragon, thyme or rosemary at the moment so just clipped them to keep growing. Laundry done. Committee assignments to my service club members emailed (yay-joy of being president-prepared for the deluge of emails).
Dinner-breaded chicken (all mine are alive and well and fed scraps today), with zucchini and tomato and bacon and cheese and basil all layered together with bread crumbs seasoned with Penzey cheese sprinkle seasoning. Had to do something with the pounds of tomatoes and zucchini! And bacon-just because

Cosmos on deck now. 5 different vodkas to choose from. Went with one I'd stashed in freezer!


keishashadow said:


> I claim the dungeon


 Do I want to know what goes on in that dungeon?  Safe travels home! Just snagged a lunch ADR for BoG-haven't been back since 2015.



Lynne G said:


> a local movie diner is coming.


oooh those are dangerous!!! Spoils you to watch movies any other way!



schumigirl said:


> She said if she hadn’t already had some wine she’d be round......and she would have been!!!


 The best friends!!



macraven said:


> _That settles it...
> 
> 
> I'm moving next door to MonyK.
> She has chocolates, booze, eggs, can cook anything, booze, etc...._


C'mon over! I have s'more sticks too for the fire pit and caramel smores...


tink1957 said:


> I miss the school fundraisers when my kids sold them for band and football.


 Oh yes-and why DH works 50 hours a week or more mid august through mid december. Pays for my travel obsession so I thank you for your support



Lynne G said:


> Wow, the end of the Russia game this afternoon. Nail biting for both teams.


 yes! Had it on on 2 tv's. And a STL cards win as well!
Oldest DD called-home from shift-mostly at Jedi training today. said it was kinda slow, and HOT. For her to complain of hot means it was bad. But she bought a lightsaber to wear at Jedi at Cast connections for a buck so she was pretty pleased. Really liking the guest interaction (minus the occasional guest who claims she "ruined her vacation").  And Diva chicken just jumped in way  - posting before I lose everything with her pecing at keyboard


----------



## Monykalyn

Current situation. One handed on iPad. Sure you want to come by me Mac?


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_You could take miss chickie and go on the tv show 

America’s got Talent



_


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _You could take miss chickie and go on the tv show
> 
> America’s got Talent
> 
> 
> _



They are in bed  (theirs!) now-had to entice Diva with meal worms.
And got tickets to Ant-man and wasp tomorrow morning, pet sitter coming for consult at 7pm.

Moved all that chocolate into storage nook in laundry room and hall closet.
Just  realized I have no work for 6 days  Not sure why it hadn't occurred to me. DH dropping kids off at grandma's tomorrow afternoon, flight to Chicago at 1115 am Monday.
Watching Ant-man on deck currently.  
Yay for weekend!


----------



## macraven

_Ok now all you have to tell us is where you hide the house key....


Homies here can clean out that stash of chocolates when you leave the house tomorrow _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Ok now all you have to tell us is where you hide the house key....
> 
> 
> Homies here can clean out that stash of chocolates when you leave the house tomorrow _


You can have it! When it is around all the time we forget about it, I did eat a caramel bar the other day though. Especially when it is packed away in boxes and tucked out of sight it is easy to forget about. Including the two cases of bunnies sitting on piano bench downstairs (not sure why those ended up downstairs?) Since Schumi is a rockstar at RPR-would they hold a case of chocolate long enough for you all to pick it up a couple months later? I'd give a tip in chocolate of course...


----------



## Lynne G

Will leave the light on for you night owl homies.  Sweet dreams to all, and to all, a good night.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> You can have it! When it is around all the time we forget about it, I did eat a caramel bar the other day though. Especially when it is packed away in boxes and tucked out of sight it is easy to forget about. Including the two cases of bunnies sitting on piano bench downstairs (not sure why those ended up downstairs?) Since Schumi is a rockstar at RPR-would they hold a case of chocolate long enough for you all to pick it up a couple months later? I'd give a tip in chocolate of course...



_I’ll do the right thing as I’m a good homie that  Chocolates!

I’ll hold/ store the chocolates for Schumi 


Now about the tip........._


----------



## schumigirl

Pink gin is gorgeous Vicki.........but beer will do since it’s handy......lol.......my iPad wants to call you Bicki.......I must have typed it by mistake once and now it reverts to that every bliddy time!!!! 

MonyK......sounds idyllic!!  Love flavoured vodkas.......used to base most of our cocktails around vodka.......but in last two years we are definitely more rum based drinkers for cocktails.........Tom has always liked rum, me not so much.......but now..........

Food sounds good too!!!

Enjoy your 6 days off.......sounds lovely!!!




Another beautiful day here and to be hotter than yesterday! Then maybe a little cloudy next few days but still warm........

Busy few days ahead.........waxing tomorrow, hair Tuesday.........I don’t have nice nails so don’t bother with nails being done........

Today is another garden day.......although have to a quick grocery stop this morning, but won’t be out long.......

Will be snack type food all day I think............

Have a great Sunday..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  And another beautiful bright sunrise, with blue skies and cool night.  65 right now.  Refreshing.

Afternoon Schumi.  Hope you got what you wanted at the grocery store, and are enjoying a nice time in your garden.

Loving the chocolate talk.  

Ooh, flavored gin.  One time I had flavored vodka, and was like yum, and yep, quick drinking one glass was enough.  Should have had more ice cubes. LOL

Time to do the wash, and get the trash out. Trash collection is tomorrow, so convenient, after a weekend.  Though it is once a week, so by some weeks’ collection, cans are stuffed.

So, time for tea and coffee.  First load of wash should be done, will hang outside some clothes, that I know will not take long to dry.

Serene Sunday, all.  May all be found peace, and quiet day to relax.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies !_


----------



## Lynne G

Bunch on, bacon, mac and cheese, soup, eggs and home fries.

Mom, aren’t you going to make something soon.  Yep, see above.

Tone to eat.  Maybe MonyK will pick up Mac, and bring the chocolate.  Schumi can bring the wine.  It is 5 o’clock somewhere.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Sunday!

I have my milestone 50th birthday coming up on Thursday so my sweet girlfriends surprised me yesterday with a lovely evening of hibachi dinner, cosmic bowling (I am a terrible bowler, they doubled my score each game & I STILL came in last!!) lots of champagne, cake & laughter! So I am a bit “tired” today but my husband just made me a hangover special of hash browns, bacon & a fried egg so hopefully I will perk up in a bit.

Schumi, so jealous of your flavored Gins! We do not have them here locally yet except for the cucumber flavored one who’s brandname escapes me at the moment. I have a friend that lives in Devon who knows how much I love gin & tonics so she is always sending me pics of her afternoon cocktails and I can’t stand it!! LOL

LynnG, I have a day of laundry & trash collection too today. Talk about a buzzkill & back to reality.......ugh

OT anyone want a sweet kitten in @ 6 weeks? This poor mama cat showed up at our house two weeks ago and after a couple of days, we gave in & fed her, sigh....so we finally caught her yesterday & she is mad, but safe, on our lanai & due any day now, we think. Should be a good “nature study” for the girls when she delivers.


----------



## schumigirl

Flavoured Gins are massive over here now.......as I said I hate original gin, but these newer ones are so tasty.....wouldn’t guess they were gin. We had a lovely pineapple one few weeks ago as a gift from a friend. Have to say cucumber gin doesn’t appeal much, but I don’t like cucumber........

Edinburgh Gin have some lovely ones too! And so many gin bars opening.........


And I have done exactly zero today.........

Snack food all day, no cooking........charcuterie plate with some added olives and that kind of thing for dinner.......easy to pile on plates.......far too hot to cook........and didn’t even want to prepare meat for a barbecue........

Quiet night ahead.........Waxing appointment in morning.........


----------



## Lynne G

DH offered to grill.  Yay, no cooking for me.

Sweet celebration of your milestone birthday, Tgrgrl.  

Quiet night is a good night, Schumi.  Waxing, um no.  Ouch!


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone.  I made it through the wedding last night. It was nice, but very long. The ceremony started at 4:00 and the bride and groom were scheduled to leave at 9:00. We left around 7:30. 
Today turned out to be a busier day than expected. After church and lunch, dh and I decided to go to Home Depot. We picked up a shop vac and a new ceiling fan for B’s room. Then we came home and washed both the cars.I’m still trying to dry off..



pattyw said:


> I always missed not having a girl because I love girl scout cookies! Boy scout popcorn was much more expensive and harder to sell! I think we ended up buying most of it!
> 
> Thank goodness I have a coworker with a daughter who's a girl scout! I get my cookie fix taken care of!


By the end of middle school both B and I were tired of cookies.  For the past few years she’s only sold to a few people at dh’s job and a few online customers. She hasn’t been very active in GS since her last troop disbanded. 



tink1957 said:


> We all liked the new Ant Man movie too Lynne...did you catch the Infinity War post credit?


Now I’m intrigued. 

I thought i had quoted Lynne about movies, but I guess it didn’t copy. Dh goes to a lot of movies, but I am more selective. A movie pass wouldn’t be cost effective for me.  We have a theater that shows second run movies for $2-3, but now that we have our big TV i would just rather wait for them to come to Redbox and watch them at home. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I have my milestone 50th birthday coming up on Thursday


 Happy birthday! I spent my 50th at Universal.

I am feeling very tired now. Maybe I’ll actually go to sleep before midnight.


----------



## macraven

_Just came to check if charade is out for the night 



I penciled in Thursday so I’ll remember the birthday post for our newest member Tgrgrl_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Just came to check if charade is out for the night



Nope, still up. I dozed off for a little while after writing that last post. Had a very late supper and now don’t want to go back to sleep on a full stomach.


----------



## macraven

_Which one of us will last to 3 this morning?

Maybe me as I don’t have a job to
go to on Monday_


----------



## macraven

_My guess is charade fell sleep...._


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> My guess is charade fell sleep....



Nope. Still awake. Need to get to sleep soon though. I have to work in the morning.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you don’t have to be at work early!

I’m waiting for Mr Mac to stop snoring 

Every night I sit up and wait until I can’t keep my eyes open cause that is when I can sleep when he snores _


----------



## Charade67

I have to be at work at 9:00. I’m just so wide awake right now. I just ordered B’s senior pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yep......waxing is very ouch!! But worth it........she’s so good though it’s very quick!!! 

Charade glad you enjoyed the wedding........were you happy with your outfit? 

Mac.....hope you’re sleeping right now, another late one..........

Keisha........welcome home.........



So, we have low, grey, miserable cloud today..........light misty rain which won’t be enough to water the very dry land we all have right now.........sprinklers have been in action as we don’t have a ban in our area yet........

Starting to clear a little now, but much cooler today...........

Got a friend coming around for some lunch today. Her law firm is quite close to us, so she asked if we were going to be in and she would be round for an hour or so.............having Turkey Brie and cranberry wraps with some coleslaw and salad......nice and simple and her favourite sandwich. Went to our village bakery after waxing and bought a coconut cake too, didn’t have time to bake anything myself........Diet is officially off till we get back!!!! 

Weight goes back on so easily.........

But, have a great Monday.........


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I have my milestone 50th birthday coming up on Thursday



 Hope you have a GRRReat day!!



Charade67 said:


> I have to be at work at 9:00. I’m just so wide awake right now. I just ordered B’s senior pictures.



Charade- hope your work day goes fast- I know when you don't get a lot of sleep it's an extra long day!!

Off to work, too!  Short work week- we leave on Thursday for Raleigh & the Outer Banks!! With all the other traveling and moving, we were going to cancel this trip, but it was planned back in January and N Carolina and the Outer Banks are so special to us- so in the midst of all this chaos we're going!  Kyle and Erin are going, too!  Sadly, Troy can't join us! He never gets 2 days off in a row from DCP! 
We desperately need a few days of sun & sand!

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## Lynne G

, yep, that start of the work week, that means another week is enfolding.  So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

We lost power yesterday, for about 1/2 hour.  Just long enough, you have to reset everything.  I did reset our clock next to our bed, and set the times for the alarms.  But, forgot to activate the alarms to turn the radio on.  Ooops.  At least our heads said, to wake up, so when looking at our watches, fast moving homies.  Yep, it's Monday alright.

Charade, hope you had a good night sleep.  Coffee is need for today, for sure.

Patty, have a fun trip.  The Outer Banks are beautiful, and a perfect time to spend time there.  Safe travels, the end of this week.

Schumi, hope you have a nice lunch.  Menu sounds lush, and a summer type of meal.  I don't bake as much in the summer.  Our kitchen is in the middle of our house, so no one likes more heat in the house in summer.  Cake sounds lush too. 

Mac, hope you got some sleep too, those cats need food!  Hope your coffee is hot.

Robo, I hope this finds you in good health.  Sending mummy dust and good thoughts that you are not in pain any more, and feeling better.  Goes to your DH too.

Tgrgrl, will be fun to see how many kittens arrive.  We'd love to have one, but a family member's allergies to cat dander, means no cats in our house.  I hope they find as good a home as the momma cat has.  

MonyK, hope the chickens are enjoying a cooler morning.  It's 64 at 7am, so while it's going to be around 80 this afternoon, that morning temperature is refreshing for sure.  Another bright and sunny day.

Keisha, hope you got home safely.  Welcome home.  Bet GD is having fun this whole summer. 

Wake up homies, it's a Monday.  Rise and shine.  Coffee and tea.  Yep, drink up.  Summer weather, so iced tea and iced coffee.  LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

Just waiting on DH to get out of shower so I can get dressed and straighten hair without humid shower going. Finish packing and off to airport for Chicago. 
Met with pet sitter yesterday- really like her and she is used to chickens too-bonus there. Mine are used to being pampered. Cuddle chicken got inside again this am before I could get door shut. Wasn’t happy when I scooped her right back up to take her out. Dog doesn’t know we are leaving-used to be if suitcases out he’d get excited. Problem is suitcases don’t get put away now!

Yeah was nice here over weekend -lower humidity and not 100 degree heat index.
Food sounds good right now. I always seem to check in when Schumi is posting about some super yummy food...

Hope you have a quick and easy workday charade. No fun trying to concentrate when tired. 

Happy travels patty!  And I found your PTR for the fall!

Macs got the kitties-wish I could snuggle a kitty but I’m allergic -takes a lot of work to get desensitized again.

Alarm going off somewhere. Think the hubs set an alarm and forgot it...


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> We lost power yesterday, for about 1/2 hour. Just long enough, you have to reset everything. I did reset our clock next to our bed, and set the times for the alarms. But, forgot to activate the alarms to turn the radio on. Ooops. At least our heads said, to wake up, so when looking at our watches, fast moving homies. Yep, it's Monday alright.



I hate those power blips! Good that you woke up in time!! It's just another Manic Monday!! (I love that song!)



Monykalyn said:


> Finish packing and off to airport for Chicago



Safe travels!!



Monykalyn said:


> Met with pet sitter yesterday- really like her and she is used to chickens too-bonus there. Mine are used to being pampered. Cuddle chicken got inside again this am before I could get door shut. Wasn’t happy when I scooped her right back up to take her out. Dog doesn’t know we are leaving-used to be if suitcases out he’d get excited. Problem is suitcases don’t get put away now!



I'd love to be a pet sitter! It wouldn't be like work! I have trouble with administering meds, though! 
Hope the dog and chicks behave for the sitter! A couple of my cats hide when the sitter (or anyone other than us) are there. I think they are offended we're gone!



Monykalyn said:


> Happy travels patty! And I found your PTR for the fall!



Thanks!! and I appreciate your reading along!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Just waiting on DH to get out of shower so I can get dressed and straighten hair without humid shower going. Finish packing and off to airport for Chicago.
> Met with pet sitter yesterday- really like her and she is used to chickens too-bonus there. Mine are used to being pampered. Cuddle chicken got inside again this am before I could get door shut. Wasn’t happy when I scooped her right back up to take her out. Dog doesn’t know we are leaving-used to be if suitcases out he’d get excited. Problem is suitcases don’t get put away now!
> 
> Yeah was nice here over weekend -lower humidity and not 100 degree heat index.
> Food sounds good right now. I always seem to check in when Schumi is posting about some super yummy food...
> 
> Hope you have a quick and easy workday charade. No fun trying to concentrate when tired.
> 
> Happy travels patty!  And I found your PTR for the fall!
> 
> Macs got the kitties-wish I could snuggle a kitty but I’m allergic -takes a lot of work to get desensitized again.
> 
> Alarm going off somewhere. Think the hubs set an alarm and forgot it...



Have a great trip MonyK.........sounds like a lot of fun!!

I didn’t realise chicken were so cuddly till I saw your pictures! 


Lunch went well.........she had stopped in at the same bakery.......yep, brought the same cake I had already bought this morning........great minds think alike..........but it’s always nice to catch up with her as she’s so busy.......

Quite full now. Did only eat one slice of cake.........told her to take the rest to hand out to her office staff.......would be a shame to waste it..........

Still dull here today.......but least it’s warmish...........


----------



## schumigirl

Is anyone else getting loads of surveys from Universal Orlando right now??

More than usual I mean........


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hope you have a GRRReat day!!


And Tony the Tiger would say

It’s Gggrrreeeeeaaaatt!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> And Tony the Tiger would say
> 
> It’s Gggrrreeeeeaaaatt!



Yep- that's exactly what I was thinking of when writing that! I love Tony the Tiger (and frosted flakes)!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Monyk...have a wonderful trip 

Hope mac got some rest last night  .my daughter uses earplugs to drown out Trey and I when we stay at a hotel.

Coconut cake sounds so good Carole...can you tell I'm still on my diet?  It's not going very well this time as I haven't lost like I usually do...may have to try something new.

Lynne...sorry about the alarm snafu...sounds like something I would do.  I forgot to turn off my alarm this morning but I was awake so no harm was done.

Hi patty   I also saw your ptr ...good start 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Yep- that's exactly what I was thinking of when writing that! I love Tony the Tiger (and frosted flakes)!



We call them Frosties over here......my friends Granddaughter asked the staff in club lounge if they had Frosties once and they said no they didn’t serve ice cream or iced treats at breakfast..........confused a 6 year old who had never been to America before......lol.......



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Monyk...have a wonderful trip
> 
> Hope mac got some rest last night  .my daughter uses earplugs to drown out Trey and I when we stay at a hotel.
> 
> Coconut cake sounds so good Carole...can you tell I'm still on my diet?  It's not going very well this time as I haven't lost like I usually do...may have to try something new.
> 
> Lynne...sorry about the alarm snafu...sounds like something I would do.  I forgot to turn off my alarm this morning but I was awake so no harm was done.
> 
> Hi patty   I also saw your ptr ...good start
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I hear you Vicki.........I’ve put on about 14lbs since last year.........it happens. 

Been told we live too good a lifestyle.........

It’s not easy though........I’ve given up now till after this trip.........then will work on it.........you’ll do fine I’m sure..........


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Hi patty  I also saw your ptr ...good start



Thanks!! 



schumigirl said:


> We call them Frosties over here......my friends Granddaughter asked the staff in club lounge if they had Frosties once and they said no they didn’t serve ice cream or iced treats at breakfast..........confused a 6 year old who had never been to America before......lol.......



  Yes- Wendy's has a dessert called Frosty - But I think a Frosty would make a fine breakfast! good source of calcium!



schumigirl said:


> I hear you Vicki.........I’ve put on about 14lbs since last year.........it happens.
> 
> Been told we live too good a lifestyle.........
> 
> It’s not easy though........I’ve given up now till after this trip.........then will work on it.........you’ll do fine I’m sure..........



I need help losing some pounds, too! Can we start a support group?? I say this as I'm eating a cookie with my lunch!


----------



## Lynne G

Ain't a Frostie a DQ item?  


 Beautiful lunchtime walk.  Though almost hot.  That's because the office AC decided to crank up even more.  So cold, but at least my iced coffee isn't sweating.  

Diet, I should be.  Then after walk, brownies showed up in the break room.  Gotta have a small piece, goes good with coffee, right?  

Safe travels MonyK.  Nice you found a pet sitter who likes chickens.  

 

 Between some Canadian friends and English friends, I learned some fun words, and how some words mean different things.  I do love English tea, and Timmy coffee.  

Tink, glad you are enjoying your stay home vacation.  Ball game overnight visit coming up later this week, I think you said.  Just got tickets for my kids to go to the ball game, in a few weeks.  Little one looked up if a promotion game.  Yep, socks.  Lucky them.  Guess better than a bobble head.   

Carry on, it's Monday, and sure feels like it. 

I know the kids will come home starved, already thinking, maybe pasta, or grilled cheese.  If the later, little one will nuke a frozen meal, or soup.  Maybe an idea will hit me.  The corn DH picked up and grilled last night was sweet and delicious.  Should ask him to pick up more.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, teach your kids to cook

I started mine to make basic items such as French toast, burgers and then when they were 14, advanced them to make more complete meals

It won’t take long to when they will have dinner ready for the entire family and all you will have to do it come in from work and sit at the table 

_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Ain't a Frostie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a DQ item?



That looks yummy!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, I've taught both to cook.  They just don't usually do it for all the family.  Older one would do it more than little one though.  And both are good cooks and bakers.  Little one was using our gas oven, and DH was like what?  That was when she was 8.  Taught them the knobs, broiler versus oven, at 6.  What I need to keep reminding them, is that the sink is used to wash what you used, not leaving the pots and pans to sit in there.  Older one nukes snacks routinely.  

In the summer, I actually get home before they do.  So, quiet when I get home.  Nice.  Another perk of summer.  

Looks yummy indeed, Patty.  Our local DQ is looking for kids.  I keep telling older one to put his name in there.  Told him making ice cream stuff is cool.  LOL


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> I need help losing some pounds, too! Can we start a support group?? I say this as I'm eating a cookie with my lunch!




_I’ll join this group but do we get ice cream or something sweet after our support group club meetings ?

Seriously, I need to join this group_


----------



## Tgrgrl

macraven said:


> And Tony the Tiger would say
> 
> It’s Gggrrreeeeeaaaatt!


Hahaha!! I love Tony the Tiger too!

My friend from Devon & I met while we were living in Nashville in the early 90’s & the first time I babysat for her kids, the oldest asked me for some biscuits and crisps. I couldn’t understand why she wanted (american ) biscuits at 7 o’clock at night and though “crisps” were maybe French fries??? She had to physically show me what she wanted from the pantry.

That DQ frozen thingy looks delish!! We never go to our local DQ because they only accept cash & who carries that around anymore!!!


----------



## macraven

_I always use cash

This way Mr Mac never knows what sweets I am buying

And then he believes me that I eat healthy and can’t lose weight

Lol

Never leave a paper trail_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I’ll join this group but do we get ice cream or something sweet after our support group club meetings ?
> 
> Seriously, I need to join this group_



Even dieting, I can't do without carbs and sweets!!  The only thing that has worked for me in the past is Weight Watchers. I still have the app on my phone.  I have to start following again! So, I will seriously need all the support I can get!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  Nothing much interesting to post about today. The highlight of my day was when my boss announced that she is finally going to replace our copier. We have a unit that scans, copies, and faxes. It is really old, slow, and trends to break down a lot. The bad news is that we have to wait until we used up the last 2 toner cartridges before she will purchase a new copier.



schumigirl said:


> Charade glad you enjoyed the wedding........were you happy with your outfit?


The outfit was okay. I could have done better if I hadn’t procrastinated on shopping.



pattyw said:


> Charade- hope your work day goes fast- I know when you don't get a lot of sleep it's an extra long day!!
> 
> Off to work, too! Short work week- we leave on Thursday for Raleigh & the Outer Banks!



I actually had a lot to do today and ended up staying later then usual.

I would love to visit the Outer Banks someday. I lived in eastern NC for 4 years, and never made it to the OBX.




Monykalyn said:


> Met with pet sitter yesterday- really like her and she is used to chickens too-bonus there.


Cool that you were able to find someone familiar with chickens. I will need to find a sitter before our next trip. We have been taking Caspian to a sitter, but he is not adjusting well to a change in environment. I’m going to have to find someone who can come o our house.



pattyw said:


> I need help losing some pounds, too! Can we start a support group?? I say this as I'm eating a cookie with my lunch!



I need to get in on this as well. After I finish that leftover cake in the fridge.



Lynne G said:


> Ain't a Frostie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a DQ item?



Isn’t this a blizzard?

I’m going to try to get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.  Nothing much interesting to post about today. The highlight of my day was when my boss announced that she is finally going to replace our copier. We have a unit that scans, copies, and faxes. It is really old, slow, and trends to break down a lot. The bad news is that we have to wait until we used up the last 2 toner cartridges before she will purchase a new copier.
> .




_Find a way to use up the last 2 to cartridges 

If I lived closer, I would come visit you in the office and do about 1105 butt shots on the copier

To use up the other cartridge we could do handprints 

You’ll have that new copier within days _


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Even dieting, I can't do without carbs and sweets!!  The only thing that has worked for me in the past is Weight Watchers. I still have the app on my phone.  I have to start following again! So, I will seriously need all the support I can get!!



Carbs, sweets and booze

You mean they are not on weight watchers program?

No wonder weight watchers program fails peeps


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, butt copies!  

Me too, Charade, just ordered little one’s senior pictures.  Expensive, but bought the same package as did for my older one.  Package had a ridiculous amount of wallet size, but if I did a la carte, for what I really wanted, would have been more than package price.  Had to choose from quite a handful of proofs.  

Ended up with pasta.  Yum. Made my own meatballs.

Fading fast, so have a good night.  And made sure alarm working right.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Carbs, sweets and booze
> 
> You mean they are not on weight watchers program?
> 
> No wonder weight watchers program fails peeps



Actually they all are! But you do have to count the points on each! I've done it successfully and ate out and had wine. I think my major problem is sitting at night while my treadmill in the basement gets dustier by the day!


----------



## macraven

_If counting points is like counting money, I’m screwed.......

I always round up in my check book_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Find a way to use up the last 2 to cartridges
> 
> If I lived closer, I would come visit you in the office and do about 1105 butt shots on the copier
> 
> To use up the other cartridge we could do handprints
> 
> You’ll have that new copier within days



I can just see it now - the boss will try to psychoanalyze the reason why anyone would do this. 



Lynne G said:


> Me too, Charade, just ordered little one’s senior pictures. Expensive, but bought the same package as did for my older one. Package had a ridiculous amount of wallet size, but if I did a la carte, for what I really wanted, would have been more than package price. Had to choose from quite a handful of proofs.



I started to order the cheapest package that included and 8x10 and then do an add on for the picture dh likes, then realized that the next level package would only be a few dollars more. I’m with you though,we’re gettting way too many wallet photos.


----------



## schumigirl

Is it odd to carry cash??? 

I still carry cash everywhere.......but, most things, especially larger purchases go on one of my cards and Tom pays the bill at the end of the month...... works well..........  So far he’s never made a comment about what I spend.........

Diets are hard. So much good food around.........cocktails are so much fun and wine is just fine!!! But, all calories!! 



Tuesday again.........

Home from salon.........love a new do!!! 

Now to think about lunch.......Kyle has a day off today and soon as I walked back in at almost 11am......I got the what’s for lunch today question.........it’s 11am!!! Not sure yet..........having takeout tonight as tomorrow night Kyle won’t be home till late, so we will have a lazy takeout meal together tonight.........

Just waiting to go now.........2 more sleeps!!! 

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Tuesday?  Roger that.  And the humidity ticker has decided to spike today.  So, Mac's hot and humid has arrived.  71 at 6am.  93 high.  Summertime it is. 

Oh, and did you say Tuesday?  .  That early day of the week, that tacos come to mind.  So, go have a taco, burrito, or margarita.

Keisha, guess you're still getting used to being home, and back to routine. 

Woot!  2 more sleeps for Schumi.   Excellent countdown now.  And hey, Kyle must be related to my kids.  They came home around 4:30, and expected dinner.  Um, it's that kinda early?  Nice Kyle has the day off, and a good cut from the salon for you.

Get up everybody.  It's Tuesday.  The sun is already high in the horizon.  Was another beautiful sunrise, though.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, it's not odd to carry cash.  I always like to have some, as once in awhile, some places only take cash.  Like a restaurant we like, and a produce place we use.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Tuesday?  Roger that.  And the humidity ticker has decided to spike today.  So, Mac's hot and humid has arrived.  71 at 6am.  93 high.  Summertime it is.
> 
> Oh, and did you say Tuesday?  View attachment 335968.  That early day of the week, that tacos come to mind.  So, go have a taco, burrito, or margarita.
> 
> Keisha, guess you're still getting used to being home, and back to routine.
> 
> Woot!  2 more sleeps for Schumi.   Excellent countdown now.  And hey, Kyle must be related to my kids.  They came home around 4:30, and expected dinner.  Um, it's that kinda early?  Nice Kyle has the day off, and a good cut from the salon for you.
> 
> Get up everybody.  It's Tuesday.  The sun is already high in the horizon.  Was another beautiful sunrise, though.



Oh no it wasn’t Kyle asking for lunch........it was Tom wondering what was for lunch! They were talking takeaways for tonight as I walked in......

Kyle is more than capable..........but, he’s going to Subway to meet some friends for lunch........we have decided to go with honey roast ham wraps with celery nut and sultana salad........and some jalapeños in there too.......

Yep, 4.30 for dinner is early!!! I’d be starving by 9pm! 

Have a good day Lynne........


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh, it isn’t odd to carry cash, I am just terrible at managing it!! My husband looooves it when I put “Petty cash” as an expenditure in our budget & I can’t recall a single thing that I bought with it. And, yes Macraven, it is easier to sneak in treats!!

Yay for Tuesday! We are out the door for a 7-year checkup, 2 dentist appointments, lunch & Incredibles 2 With friends and then ballet class at 6. We may have tacos for dinner......great idea.

Schumi, i know you are excited for your trip!! It’s hot as you know what here so you will love it!


----------



## ckmiles

pattyw said:


> Even dieting, I can't do without carbs and sweets!!  The only thing that has worked for me in the past is Weight Watchers. I still have the app on my phone.  I have to start following again! So, I will seriously need all the support I can get!!



I remember when they built a shopping mall here and weight watchers moved in.  Then right next door and Ben & Jerry's moved in.  I knew right then if I went to that WW I would NEVER lose weight-

I've done WW since January.  I like this new program.  Ill join the support group.

I carry cash too-  less impulse buys for me.


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> I remember when they built a shopping mall here and weight watchers moved in.  Then right next door and Ben & Jerry's moved in.  I knew right then if I went to that WW I would NEVER lose weight-
> 
> I've done WW since January.  I like this new program.  Ill join the support group.
> 
> I carry cash too-  less impulse buys for me.



 What were they thinking with that placement of WW next to an ice cream shoppe??? Too tempting!!  You can get all of us going as you've been following the program!! I think starting is the hardest part.  I keep saying, next week... it needs to be NOW!!! 

It's funny about trying to pay with cash. We have Tim Horton's coffee shops by the millions here!  They move so fast that when you pull up to the drive up window, they are handing you food and coffee. They are conditioned to take credit cards! If I try to pay with cash- and use change!! they seem a little annoyed because it takes longer to count the cash and give change!


----------



## macraven

_ckmiles


It’s about time you joined us here!

Once here, always a homie in our family 

I guess we are gaining a coach for WW 
All I need to know is how do we get chocolates and booze into the diet and still lose weight _


----------



## tink1957

I'm all for that diet plan mac 

I always take cash just in case.

Getting ready for our overnight at the ballpark...why do I have to pack just as much for 1 night as 5? 

I'm excited since we have 4 allstars on the team they decided to do a poster giveaway and post game fireworks 

Check in is at 3 and it takes a little more than an hour and a half to get to the hotel. ..I better get moving

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun Tink.  Sounds like an excellent additions to the game.  

Ckmiles, welcome.  

Like Mac's diet recommendations.


----------



## pattyw

Tink-  have a great time on your trip! Hope the team wins!!

Mac-- I think we can definitely fit wine into our diet:


----------



## ckmiles

macraven said:


> _ckmiles
> 
> 
> It’s about time you joined us here!
> 
> Once here, always a homie in our family
> 
> I guess we are gaining a coach for WW
> All I need to know is how do we get chocolates and booze into the diet and still lose weight _



If there's a diet that includes chocolate and ice cream and still lose weight I would be on it !  

People always wish for a million dollars-  I wish to be able to eat whatever I want and NOT gain weight.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I’m on my lunch break, so I’m posting from my phone. 

I’m one of the ones who rarely has any cash. It seems to disappear so easily. 

Tgrgrl - We are similar with appointments today. I didn’t realize I had scheduled B with both the eye doc and dentist today. She also has a music lesson after her dental visit. My daughter takes ballet too, but doesn’t have classes during the summer. 

Ckmiles - Welcome. I think I would be okay with Weight Watchers next to Ben and Jerry’s. I have only purchased ice cream from them once. I thought it was overpriced. 

Patty - My husband loves Tim Hortons. I think we have one in the VA beach area, but that’s too far from us. Last time we were at Disney he bought a huge can of their coffee in the Canada section of EPCOT. 

Tink - Hope you have a great night at the ballpark. 

Found out today that school schedules are being sent out next week. This summer is just flying by.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey ck.......nice to see you over here!!!

Vicki, have a great trip!!! 


150ml of wine wouldn’t even fill a level on our glasses!!! Ours are all like goldfish bowls...........nope, nothing less than 300ml!!!

Love Ben & Jerry’s........my favourite apart from a local firm in the UK that makes the best ice cream ever!!



Got another email from New York Palace today.......asking for our estimated arrival time if we have it and if we require the complimentary unpacking service from their Maitre D'Etage, they will also pack up for us when we leave.........er, maybe not.........only once did our clothes get unpacked for us when we were in the hotel in Dubai.........didn’t like it really........Tom says we should take advantage of it though and get straight out into the City. 

I think I prefer to handle my own stuff!!! Nice service though.........

After a rather dull day, it’s beautiful this evening, but a cooler sea air is on the way in......you can see it like a wall of fog out in the distance tonight........heading this way........

Tom and Kyle are off to pick up our takeout........our usual guy told us he’s incredibly busy and we’d be quicker picking it up.......football is on tonight, so think many are having takeout.........

I’m hungry...........


----------



## macraven

_If you’re hungry, pull up a chair and join us for ice cream and wine

Pattyw says it is calorie free....













Well, kind of _


----------



## schumigirl

Well vacation wine and ice cream are calorie free.......a Disney bus driver told my friends seconds cousins sisters aunts cousin, so it must be true.......

And cocktails are almost part of your 5 a day..........

Should I be packing a little??? 

Don’t really see the point till we leave Thursday morning..........we leave to drive up to Manchester around 9.30am......and I’ll be up from 6 as Kyle leaves around 7am.......so I can do it then........but friend just popped in to pick up her spare key she had left here and looked slightly concerned when I said I’d pack Thursday.......lol......

Talking of ice cream.......off for some Ben & Jerry’s caramel chew chew...........I love eating that ice cream out of the carton..........dishwasher is already on tonight, so saves washing a bowl later..........


----------



## Lynne G

So close Schumi.  Yum, your flavor of ice cream.  Eh, plenty of time to pack.

I am a last minute packer.  Stores have whatever you still need.  And heck, when older one forgot his rash guard, went on my Amazon app.  Sent to locker near our hotel.  In the the locker the next day.  Easy.

What for dinner.   Hmm, grilled cheeses.  In the mood, have to see what the kids say.


----------



## macraven

_Pork steaks on the grill for us tonight _


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, Mac.  Hope that means no cooking for you.


----------



## ckmiles

I heard that once you take the lid off a carton of ice cream all the calories fall out-


----------



## tink1957

Hotel lost our reservation  

Expedia says they can't do anything except refund our money as the hotel is fully booked and no available rooms in the area 

I said that this was unacceptable and they gave me a $150 voucher plus refunded my money...at least the hotel let us park for free.  I really think it's a hotel overbooking problem as I spoke with a few people who were checking in and they said they had to contact the 3rd party booking site to get it straight.  One used Hotels.com and the other used travelocity.

Lesson learned...always contact the hotel before checkin.

At the ballpark now but still having fun in spite of it all


----------



## Lynne G

That stinks Tink.  Hopefully you have a place to sleep.  Glad you are enjoying the ball game, and I bet the fireworks will be nice to see.  I guess refund, voucher and no parking fee is at least something. 

I had that happen, got my room refunded, but had to find another hotel.  Lucky I did.  Other time, had all my paperwork with me, and they were not full, so upgraded us to a very nice room.


----------



## macraven

_Tink that really stinks! 

Are you driving back home tonight ?

Hope you enjoy the game and being with your kids tonight _


----------



## tink1957

Driving home tonight but the hotel allowed us to park till tomorrow so we can sleep in the car if we have too many beers.


----------



## macraven

_Tink enjoy the game and the beer

I’m so sorry things did not turn out as planned but you are with the kids, and having your beer watching the game

Life still is sweet for you !_


----------



## Robo56

Well I’am back from a 2 week R&R. Poked my head in here on the Sans a couple of times and you have all been busy.

A few page round up in honor of the ones Mac used to do.

Mac is hot in Georgia and her husband is in Dutch for chopping on the rose bushes.

Schumi is getting waxed and eating chew chew ice cream, enjoying an English heat wave and has the biggest wine glasses known to man....

Monyk is enticing her cuddle diva chicken with meal worms.

Ckmiles is dreaming of empty cartons of ice cream.

Lynne is having rash cream sent to lockers.

Pattyw is counting calories at the wine bar....I say throw out the wine calories and borrow a wine glass from Schumi and drink up 

Tink and Mac have come up with a chocolate and booze diet.......I’am in......

Tgrgrl is having tacos at ballet class.

Charade67 will be the recipient of 1105 but shots on the copier free of charge by Mac. That’s a cheeky idea.....LOL......BUN INTENDED........

Keisha has dibs on the dungeon room at the new Sans digs...she came up with this idea while sitting in a rocking chair on Tom Sawyers Island......have you seen fifty shades of......oh never mine.....the dungeon is yours.......LOL


----------



## macraven

_I like how Robbie tells it like it is


Welcome back home, homie!_


----------



## Robo56

Nice to be back Kneester


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Hope your R&R helped you truly relax, Robo.  Are you going to the dark side in October again?  Would be nice to see you and your sister again. 

Hehe Rash Cream, no Robo, Rash Guard, a water shirt, so he doesn’t get burnt swimming.  Also helps him not get body rubbed going down the water slides.  I wear one too, to help keep my back and shoulders covered, wear it over my bathing suit. 

Soup, salad and grilled sandwiches.  Nice meal.  Think kids also found a chip bag they got into. 

AC is on, muggy night.


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Lynne. Yes I will be there for HHN this year. Will be nice to see you too. 

Looking forward to HHN for sure this year. Sounds like it’s going to be fun.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Hehe Rash Cream, no Robo, Rash Guard, a water shirt, so he doesn’t get burnt swimming. Also helps him not get body rubbed going down the water slides. I wear one too, to help keep my back and shoulders covered, wear it over my bathing suit.



My Canadian neighbor wears what she calls a rasher shirt when she swims to protect her from the sun also.


----------



## macraven

_I am watching the special it the Thai boys rescue

Have watched and prayed since the news broke on it two weeks back _


----------



## macraven

_Robbie 

So good to see youse !_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, me too Mac.  Amazing all survived.  And, one of my ads in my Facebook feed offfered cave tours...er, no.  Why?

Fading fast, 10 o’clock news is same old stuff.  Heard it at 5 and 6.  With that, good night to all, and to all sweet dreams.  Camel day coming up when you wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Tink - Bummer about the hotel. I hope your drive home isn’t too long. 

Robo - Welcome back.

I have never cared for caves, even the touristy ones that are supposed to be safe. I don’ tthink I will ever go into one again. I saw a little bit of the news of the rescuers going into he caves. Scary stuff.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Robbie   good to see you back .

Sitting at Steak and Shake waiting on our food...the diet is really blown now...although I am having a chocolate shake with my burger and fries so I'm partially sticking to our chocolate and booze diet 

Not looking forward to the 70+ mile trip home.


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## tink1957

hi kfish...nice to see you back


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Pork steaks on the grill for us tonight _



Grill cooking is the best!!!! 



ckmiles said:


> I heard that once you take the lid off a carton of ice cream all the calories fall out-



Since I read that on the internet, it must be true ck........



tink1957 said:


> Hotel lost our reservation
> 
> Expedia says they can't do anything except refund our money as the hotel is fully booked and no available rooms in the area
> 
> I said that this was unacceptable and they gave me a $150 voucher plus refunded my money...at least the hotel let us park for free.  I really think it's a hotel overbooking problem as I spoke with a few people who were checking in and they said they had to contact the 3rd party booking site to get it straight.  One used Hotels.com and the other used travelocity.
> 
> Lesson learned...always contact the hotel before checkin.
> 
> At the ballpark now but still having fun in spite of it all



Oh no Vicki!!! That sucks!!!  Totally not acceptable to lose a booking. Never used Expedia or any of those sites, but have read a few things recently about issues with them.......I’m sure many do have good experiences, but when you have that happen, you can understand folks anger!! 

Glad you’re not letting it get you down though......



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 336128
> 
> Well I’am back from a 2 week R&R. Poked my head in here on the Sans a couple of times and you have all been busy.
> 
> A few page round up in honor of the ones Mac used to do.
> 
> Mac is hot in Georgia and her husband is in Dutch for chopping on the rose bushes.
> 
> Schumi is getting waxed and eating chew chew ice cream, enjoying an English heat wave and has the biggest wine glasses known to man....
> 
> Monyk is enticing her cuddle diva chicken with meal worms.
> 
> Ckmiles is dreaming of empty cartons of ice cream.
> 
> Lynne is having rash cream sent to lockers.
> 
> Pattyw is counting calories at the wine bar....I say throw out the wine calories and borrow a wine glass from Schumi and drink up
> 
> Tink and Mac have come up with a chocolate and booze diet.......I’am in......
> 
> Tgrgrl is having tacos at ballet class.
> 
> Charade67 will be the recipient of 1105 but shots on the copier free of charge by Mac. That’s a cheeky idea.....LOL......BUN INTENDED........
> 
> Keisha has dibs on the dungeon room at the new Sans digs...she came up with this idea while sitting in a rocking chair on Tom Sawyers Island......have you seen fifty shades of......oh never mine.....the dungeon is yours.......LOL



Nice to see you Robbie........and glad you’ve been resting.........you would love my wine glasses!!! Everyone loves my huge wine glasses........lol.......

Take care.........



macraven said:


> _I am watching the special it the Thai boys rescue
> 
> Have watched and prayed since the news broke on it two weeks back _



Been following it here too.......looked like it was going to have a bad outcome at the beginning of it all for those boys.........but glad they’re all out. Bet they don’t do that again! 



KStarfish82 said:


>



 Hey Kfish...........nice to see you.........hope all is good..........



One more sleep till NYC and Orlando well, 2 actually as we have overnight at airport first ..........but our trip starts tomorrow........

Slept like a baby last night! Usually few nights before we leave I just can’t.........

This morning I am taking a walk along the shore with my friend and her new lab Poppy.........haven’t been out with them since her first walk weeks back......she is adorable! And no I won’t be getting one.......... dogs are far too tying and too much work!! All that walking in cold wet miserable winter mornings.........no thanks.......

Then some last minute grocery shopping so Kyle doesn’t need to shop till Sunday, and few last minute things for us that we may need.....

And I may throw some things in the suitcases.......maybe. 

And that’s about it...........apart from avoiding a certain football game tonight......well, I am Scottish!!! 

Have a great Wednesday..............


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Schumi,  Wahoo for the countdown.  One more sleep, then airport, then NYC.  Summer visits are the best.  Lightweight clothes.  Room for purchases.  LOL
Labs usually love water.  Mine both did.  Great swimmers too, that doggie paddle.  LOL

Tink, I hope your ride home was quick.  That totally sucks, that hotel dropped the ball.  How were the fireworks?  I hope they were nice.  And a great way to end the night at a S&S.  Milkshakes have milk in them, so they must be good for ya.  

Well, it's Wednesday.  And Keisha has not surfaced.  Must be having fun with GD, the dog, and helping offspring.  Hope all is well with ya Keisha.

Hey, a Kfish sighting.  Hope all is well with your family too.  I am sure the kids are enjoying the summer, and getting older.  So cute kids.

  -  see cat lovers.  It is Wednesday.  The Catmal is here.  Must mean if we get over this hump of the day, Schumi's officially on vacation, and the rest of us have 2 more days of the work week.


Have a wonderfully, sunny, summer day Wednesday.  

The sun is up, my tea is ready.  Later homies.  Stay safe, happy, and healthy.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!-  Happy Hump Day-  Im at my desk trying not to smack the guy sitting next to me who has his conference call on speakerphone. So Rude!


Waving Hi to Lynne; Robo; Mac; tink; charade; Kstar; Schumi- my apologies if I missed anyone-this thread moves really fast!  (its hard to do my job and post!) Maybe I should quit my job.....

Lynne- Enjoy your tea! Love the catmal!  

Schumi- 1 more sleep YAY!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning!
 ckmiles- had to chuckle about your coworker...my cubemate used to slurp any type of liquid in the most annoying way and it was all I could do to not grab my scissors & end the misery. 
Tink- unbelievable about the hotel!!! Glad there was some sort of compromise though. Steak & shake milkshakes are known to put people in a good mood. If they would start adding alcohol shots to them, that would actually be a lot better, now that I think about it.  

We are still on kitten watch but the mama cat is very restless & not happy about being confined. She keeps climbing the lanai screen to try to get to the poor scrub jay nest in the tree just outside the lanai. She climbed too high yesterday and fell into our pool when she jumped down. Ugggh!!  I was watching the whole thing and it was like slow motion, me saying “Oh no!” and trying to get the slider door open and the pool net but she is very scrappy and pulled herself out of the pool before I could even get to her. TG though because I actually have no idea how I would have gotten her out without being scratched & bit to High Heaven. I am hoping she settles down soon.

Enjoy the rest of hump day! We are driving around to the local 7-11’s for free slurpee day! One cannot have too many Slurpees!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Need your phone to play loud music, CKmiles.  That is annoying.  I enjoy tea.  Ready for my second cup.  The AC is really cranking this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like fun Tgrgrl, 7-11 surfing.  I am not fond of Slurpees, but free, is free, so I may try to get one on my way home.  Poor cat, you'd think she'd be wanting to settle down.  Maybe not ready to give birth yet. Glad she did not hurt you.  Picture?


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Is anyone else getting loads of surveys from Universal Orlando right now??
> 
> More than usual I mean........



They ditched me months ago it seems.  Going to guess it was because I took off my rose tinted glasses and told them how I felt ‘bout a few things lol



schumigirl said:


> We call them Frosties over here......my friends Granddaughter asked the staff in club lounge if they had Frosties once and they said no they didn’t serve ice cream or iced treats at breakfast..........confused a 6 year old who had never been to America before......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you Vicki.........I’ve put on about 14lbs since last year.........it happens.
> 
> Been told we live too good a lifestyle.........
> 
> It’s not easy though........I’ve given up now till after this trip.........then will work on it.........you’ll do fine I’m sure..........



No real grocery stores within 20 miles RT.  A super WM & Sams tends to fill the bill for all but the ‘big’ grocery runs.  Cereal eaten dry by my kids/GD as a snack, horror upon horrors, we ran out. Only thing still open was Dollar General, which i haven’t entered in months.  Only offers off brand cereal. Grabbed a fruit loop imposter, Fruity Hoops.  Family still giggling over that name but said they couldn’t tell the difference in taste.  Lol works for me as far cheaper.



macraven said:


> _I always use cash
> 
> This way Mr Mac never knows what sweets I am buying
> 
> And then he believes me that I eat healthy and can’t lose weight
> 
> Lol
> 
> Never leave a paper trail_



One of the top 5 strategies for a long, happy marriage.  Well, unless your are married to a forensic accountant.



schumigirl said:


> Oh no it wasn’t Kyle asking for lunch........it was Tom wondering what was for lunch! They were talking takeaways for tonight as I walked in......
> 
> Kyle is more than capable..........but, he’s going to Subway to meet some friends for lunch........we have decided to go with honey roast ham wraps with celery nut and sultana salad........and some jalapeños in there too.......
> 
> Yep, 4.30 for dinner is early!!! I’d be starving by 9pm!
> 
> Have a good day Lynne........



Celery nut & sultana salad sounds mighty exotic. 



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I’m on my lunch break, so I’m posting from my phone.
> 
> I’m one of the ones who rarely has any cash. It seems to disappear so easily.
> 
> Tgrgrl - We are similar with appointments today. I didn’t realize I had scheduled B with both the eye doc and dentist today. She also has a music lesson after her dental visit. My daughter takes ballet too, but doesn’t have classes during the summer.
> 
> Ckmiles - Welcome. I think I would be okay with Weight Watchers next to Ben and Jerry’s. I have only purchased ice cream from them once. I thought it was overpriced.
> 
> Patty - My husband loves Tim Hortons. I think we have one in the VA beach area, but that’s too far from us. Last time we were at Disney he bought a huge can of their coffee in the Canada section of EPCOT.
> 
> Tink - Hope you have a great night at the ballpark.
> 
> Found out today that school schedules are being sent out next week. This summer is just flying by.



Tasted Tim Hortons first time in Ontario long time ago. Was thrilled to see Kcups show up in rotation!!!   Thank you amazon for shipping that 72 count box each month 



tink1957 said:


> Hotel lost our reservation
> 
> Expedia says they can't do anything except refund our money as the hotel is fully booked and no available rooms in the area
> 
> I said that this was unacceptable and they gave me a $150 voucher plus refunded my money...at least the hotel let us park for free.  I really think it's a hotel overbooking problem as I spoke with a few people who were checking in and they said they had to contact the 3rd party booking site to get it straight.  One used Hotels.com and the other used travelocity.
> 
> Lesson learned...always contact the hotel before checkin.
> 
> At the ballpark now but still having fun in spite of it all



No way, yes it’s awful news to hear.  Haven’t had it happen with expedia but did with priceline & hotwire when it’s busy time frame/we checked in late.  My theory is the hotel resells the room for much higher rate and cries wolf/mistake.

You do have to deal with the vendor/3rd party but in addition to the voucher & refund, they should’ve found you a hotel room and comp’d your transportation costs since out of the intended area in which your originally booked.  I’d send an email to customer relations and tell them you are not satisfied.



Robo56 said:


> Hey! Lynne. Yes I will be there for HHN this year. Will be nice to see you too.
> 
> Looking forward to HHN for sure this year. Sounds like it’s going to be fun.



If ever a person needed a vacation!  Here’s to smooth sailing the rest of the year for you



macraven said:


> _I am watching the special it the Thai boys rescue
> 
> Have watched and prayed since the news broke on it two weeks back _



Have been following, love how the country & it’s agencies pulled together so quickly.  Many international divers volunteered too.  I surely wasn’t expecting such a positive outcome since it was stated most of the boys couldn’t swim, let alone dive.

Struck me how they wisely chose to medicate the boys to keep them calm and all safe.  Here you’d have to go thru so many committees & regulations, the boys would likely have been stranded by the oncoming monsoons. 



Charade67 said:


> Tink - Bummer about the hotel. I hope your drive home isn’t too long.
> 
> Robo - Welcome back.
> 
> I have never cared for caves, even the touristy ones that are supposed to be safe. I don’ tthink I will ever go into one again. I saw a little bit of the news of the rescuers going into he caves. Scary stuff.



I am rather claustraphobic but enjoy exploring caves.  Love the stillness, a very zen sort of thing akin to snorkling for me. 



Lynne G said:


> Morning Schumi,  Wahoo for the countdown.  One more sleep, then airport, then NYC.  Summer visits are the best.  Lightweight clothes.  Room for purchases.  LOL
> Labs usually love water.  Mine both did.  Great swimmers too, that doggie paddle.  LOL
> 
> Tink, I hope your ride home was quick.  That totally sucks, that hotel dropped the ball.  How were the fireworks?  I hope they were nice.  And a great way to end the night at a S&S.  Milkshakes have milk in them, so they must be good for ya.
> 
> Well, it's Wednesday.  And Keisha has not surfaced.  Must be having fun with GD, the dog, and helping offspring.  Hope all is well with ya Keisha.
> 
> Hey, a Kfish sighting.  Hope all is well with your family too.  I am sure the kids are enjoying the summer, and getting older.  So cute kids.
> 
> View attachment 336236  -  see cat lovers.  It is Wednesday.  The Catmal is here.  Must mean if we get over this hump of the day, Schumi's officially on vacation, and the rest of us have 2 more days of the work week.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderfully, sunny, summer day Wednesday.
> 
> The sun is up, my tea is ready.  Later homies.  Stay safe, happy, and healthy.



Busy, busy bee I am and loving it.  Well, not the waking up @ 3 am but at my age always glad to open my eyes each am


----------



## Tgrgrl

Lynne G said:


> Sounds like fun Tgrgrl, 7-11 surfing.  I am not fond of Slurpees, but free, is free, so I may try to get one on my way home.  Poor cat, you'd think she'd be wanting to settle down.  Maybe not ready to give birth yet. Glad she did not hurt you.  Picture?



Excuse the messy lanai but here is Mama cat (aka Marshmallow).


----------



## Mikkimús

Happy hump day!
I´ve missed quite a few post because we were moving this weekend and I havent been able to use my computer until now.
Schumi your trip is just around the corner 

We have a trip to Ikea planned when my husband finishes work. We have ridiculous amount of board games that need new shelves


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thanks Tgrgrl.  She does have quite a bit of white, so appropriate name.  Resting I see.  

Hey, Keisha, glad to see you're alive and kicking.  

Mac, hope you are feeling well, and enjoying a cup of coffee with a cat on your lap.

Mikki, nice to see what you have been up to.  Moving is stressful, coming and going.  New shelves are always nice.  Good luck on your Ikea run.

Sigh, hungry and tea is not cutting it.  What for lunch.  May have to see what zap a meal I have in the break room freezer.  Lunchtime yet?


----------



## ckmiles

Tgrgrl-  slurping would drive me insane!  Marshmallow is very cute!  Im glad she wasnt hurt in her climbing adventure (and you were not scratched)  I hope we get some kitten photos too!

Lynne-  I hope your lunch is tasty!


----------



## pattyw

Welcome back, Robo! Thanks for your summary!! I needed it! I'm so behind here!! Been a busy couple of days at work- trying to get everything in order. 

We leave tomorrow for Raleigh & OBX!!We'll spend two days in Raleigh and head over to OBX on Saturday for three days. Raleigh/Durham is our dream retirement place.  We've checked out real estate online. The one thing we noticed was that it's hard to find a house with a basement in the south.  I would miss it so! When I told Joe that if we move south and don't have a basement, the mountains of tools and other assorted "stuff" have to go, he said "Snow isn't that bad, right??" Wrong!

Have a great trip Schumi!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, we don't have a basement, just a crawl space.  DH keeps all his stuff in the garage.  Safe travels tomorrow.  It is a nice place to retire.  Any beach in general, where it's warm, is good enough for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Morning Schumi,  Wahoo for the countdown.  One more sleep, then airport, then NYC.  Summer visits are the best.  Lightweight clothes.  Room for purchases.  LOL
> Labs usually love water.  Mine both did.  Great swimmers too, that doggie paddle.  LOL
> 
> Tink, I hope your ride home was quick.  That totally sucks, that hotel dropped the ball.  How were the fireworks?  I hope they were nice.  And a great way to end the night at a S&S.  Milkshakes have milk in them, so they must be good for ya.
> 
> Well, it's Wednesday.  And Keisha has not surfaced.  Must be having fun with GD, the dog, and helping offspring.  Hope all is well with ya Keisha.
> 
> Hey, a Kfish sighting.  Hope all is well with your family too.  I am sure the kids are enjoying the summer, and getting older.  So cute kids.
> 
> View attachment 336236  -  see cat lovers.  It is Wednesday.  The Catmal is here.  Must mean if we get over this hump of the day, Schumi's officially on vacation, and the rest of us have 2 more days of the work week.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderfully, sunny, summer day Wednesday.
> 
> The sun is up, my tea is ready.  Later homies.  Stay safe, happy, and healthy.



Yep, she adores the water but didn’t want to go in today.......I think she sensed I hate the water and stayed by my side.......well, it’s a nice thought! Was a lot of fun though.......enjoy rest of your week........



ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!-  Happy Hump Day-  Im at my desk trying not to smack the guy sitting next to me who has his conference call on speakerphone. So Rude!
> 
> 
> Waving Hi to Lynne; Robo; Mac; tink; charade; Kstar; Schumi- my apologies if I missed anyone-this thread moves really fast!  (its hard to do my job and post!) Maybe I should quit my job.....
> 
> Lynne- Enjoy your tea! Love the catmal!
> 
> Schumi- 1 more sleep YAY!



Yep......doubt I’ll sleep tonight..........yes, work is overrated ck........



Tgrgrl said:


> Morning!
> ckmiles- had to chuckle about your coworker...my cubemate used to slurp any type of liquid in the most annoying way and it was all I could do to not grab my scissors & end the misery.
> Tink- unbelievable about the hotel!!! Glad there was some sort of compromise though. Steak & shake milkshakes are known to put people in a good mood. If they would start adding alcohol shots to them, that would actually be a lot better, now that I think about it.
> 
> We are still on kitten watch but the mama cat is very restless & not happy about being confined. She keeps climbing the lanai screen to try to get to the poor scrub jay nest in the tree just outside the lanai. She climbed too high yesterday and fell into our pool when she jumped down. Ugggh!!  I was watching the whole thing and it was like slow motion, me saying “Oh no!” and trying to get the slider door open and the pool net but she is very scrappy and pulled herself out of the pool before I could even get to her. TG though because I actually have no idea how I would have gotten her out without being scratched & bit to High Heaven. I am hoping she settles down soon.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of hump day! We are driving around to the local 7-11’s for free slurpee day! One cannot have too many Slurpees!!!



Good luck with the kitty......hope it goes well. 



keishashadow said:


> They ditched me months ago it seems.  Going to guess it was because I took off my rose tinted glasses and told them how I felt ‘bout a few things lol
> 
> 
> 
> No real grocery stores within 20 miles RT.  A super WM & Sams tends to fill the bill for all but the ‘big’ grocery runs.  Cereal eaten dry by my kids/GD as a snack, horror upon horrors, we ran out. Only thing still open was Dollar General, which i haven’t entered in months.  Only offers off brand cereal. Grabbed a fruit loop imposter, Fruity Hoops.  Family still giggling over that name but said they couldn’t tell the difference in taste.  Lol works for me as far cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the top 5 strategies for a long, happy marriage.  Well, unless your are married to a forensic accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> Celery nut & sultana salad sounds mighty exotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Tasted Tim Hortons first time in Ontario long time ago. Was thrilled to see Kcups show up in rotation!!!   Thank you amazon for shipping that 72 count box each month
> 
> 
> 
> No way, yes it’s awful news to hear.  Haven’t had it happen with expedia but did with priceline & hotwire when it’s busy time frame/we checked in late.  My theory is the hotel resells the room for much higher rate and cries wolf/mistake.
> 
> You do have to deal with the vendor/3rd party but in addition to the voucher & refund, they should’ve found you a hotel room and comp’d your transportation costs since out of the intended area in which your originally booked.  I’d send an email to customer relations and tell them you are not satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> If ever a person needed a vacation!  Here’s to smooth sailing the rest of the year for you
> 
> 
> 
> Have been following, love how the country & it’s agencies pulled together so quickly.  Many international divers volunteered too.  I surely wasn’t expecting such a positive outcome since it was stated most of the boys couldn’t swim, let alone dive.
> 
> Struck me how they wisely chose to medicate the boys to keep them calm and all safe.  Here you’d have to go thru so many committees & regulations, the boys would likely have been stranded by the oncoming monsoons.
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather claustraphobic but enjoy exploring caves.  Love the stillness, a very zen sort of thing akin to snorkling for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy, busy bee I am and loving it.  Well, not the waking up @ 3 am but at my age always glad to open my eyes each am



They ditched you........lol........they need more folks like you giving opinions!! No point in telling them just the good stuff........

Can’t take credit for the salad.....courtesy of local deli.......lol.......

Not a fan of caves but we did go into a massive ice cave in Austria years ago.....it was beautiful, but I was constantly looking around for means of escape.........that’s the drawback of working in the Explosives industry.......always looking for your way out!!! I’m a real bundle of fun at times.........



Mikkimús said:


> Happy hump day!
> I´ve missed quite a few post because we were moving this weekend and I havent been able to use my computer until now.
> Schumi your trip is just around the corner
> 
> We have a trip to Ikea planned when my husband finishes work. We have ridiculous amount of board games that need new shelves



It is miss mikki........so excited!! Good luck with the Ikea shelves!!! Always a fun place to visit where you discover something you need that you didn’t know you needed! 

We are considering Iceland next summer now.........that midnight sun is so tempting!! So, it’s between there and Switzerland.......although we’ve been many time to Switzerland, just not for a good few years.........so, plenty of time to think about it.........



pattyw said:


> Welcome back, Robo! Thanks for your summary!! I needed it! I'm so behind here!! Been a busy couple of days at work- trying to get everything in order.
> 
> We leave tomorrow for Raleigh & OBX!!We'll spend two days in Raleigh and head over to OBX on Saturday for three days. Raleigh/Durham is our dream retirement place.  We've checked out real estate online. The one thing we noticed was that it's hard to find a house with a basement in the south.  I would miss it so! When I told Joe that if we move south and don't have a basement, the mountains of tools and other assorted "stuff" have to go, he said "Snow isn't that bad, right??" Wrong!
> 
> Have a great trip Schumi!



Have a good trip too Patty........and thanks we will......



Been a busy old day...........

Even managed to get suitcases packed! Unusual for us........but means we can get away early tomorrow......only need to vacuum in the morning and go.......everything else is done and laundry all up to date........

DS leaves tomorrow morning around 7.45 for work, always dread that moment.......I’m such a wimp, but we do miss him when we’re away......

So, with that, I’m signing off..............I may of course pop in now and again .........if we have some free time........and with the heat I think we will definitely have some down time to chill out.........

Take care guys and catch you soon...........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi - Safe travels.  The weather for the weekend looks lovely here.  I hope you flight is uneventful and quick.  

It is a now what for dinner.  Just older one and me.  Maybe ice cream Pepsi floats and grilled ham and cheese.  I will have to make extra sandwiches.  DH will expect left overs.  And I will leave a can of soup out.  Little one would not touch any grilled sandwich.  

World Cup game was exciting to the end.  Time for dinner time news.  

Have a pleasant night all.


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage Carole!
I'll bet you're getting those surveys because of all the trips you've taken lately.

They ditched me too Janet...the last survey I got was one about HHN and it came on my other email not the one I signed up with.

I didn't get much accomplished today due to the late night last night.  I woke up feeling blah so I decided to take it easy since I have to go back to work tomorrow plus my ankle is a little swollen from all the walking we did yesterday.

I did make some chicken vegetable soup in an attempt to eat healthy the rest of the week...Sasha is yapping at the door because she smells it cooking and it's her favorite food...I usually give her the extra broth...spoiled pup 

Lynne, your dinner sounds good to me...grilled ham and cheese would pair up wonderfully with my soup.
Patty,  have fun in Raleigh


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I need to stop complaining when i am bored at work. I have been hit with another obnoxious insurance problem. I accidentally found it while researching something else. The company paid several claims incorrectly, realized the problem and tried to correct it. In the process of attempting to correct it they shorted us almost $300, The most annoying thing is that the person who receives the claim checks and applies them to the accounts never noticed that the checks were short. This issue dates back to February of 2017. I should make the other person research and fix this problem, but I don’t trust him to do it correctly. Ugh!



tink1957 said:


> Sitting at Steak and Shake waiting on our food


Did you go to the Braves game? If so I think I know which Steak N Shake you were at. 



KStarfish82 said:


>


 Hi kfish. Good to see you again. 



schumigirl said:


> One more sleep till NYC and Orlando


I hope you are able to get some sleep. i know you will have a great time on your trip.



ckmiles said:


> Waving Hi to Lynne; Robo; Mac; tink; charade; Kstar; Schumi- my apologies if I missed anyone-this thread moves really fast! (its hard to do my job and post!) Maybe I should quit my job.....


Sometimes I am tempted to quit mine. But I like getting the paycheck.



ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!- Happy Hump Day- Im at my desk trying not to smack the guy sitting next to me who has his conference call on speakerphone. So Rude!


 That would really annoy me. I’m thankful that I work mostly by myself.



Mikkimús said:


> We have a trip to Ikea planned when my husband finishes work. We have ridiculous amount of board games that need new shelves


 I love shopping at Ikea. Unfortunately the closest one is about 3 hours from me. 



pattyw said:


> We leave tomorrow for Raleigh & OBX!!We'll spend two days in Raleigh and head over to OBX on Saturday for three days. Raleigh/Durham is our dream retirement place. We've checked out real estate online. The one thing we noticed was that it's hard to find a house with a basement in the south. I would miss it so! When I told Joe that if we move south and don't have a basement, the mountains of tools and other assorted "stuff" have to go, he said "Snow isn't that bad, right??" Wrong!


You can always buy a big storage shed. I miss Raleigh sometimes. When I lived in Greenville, NC I would often go to Raleigh to do my clothes shopping. 

Hmmm...eight o’clock. Is it too early to put pyjamas on?


----------



## tink1957

Yes Charade, I went to the game and the S & S is across from SunTrust park...I enjoyed the game experience except for the loss...I miss Turner Field, this park has no soul if you know what I mean and is more difficult to get to with really bad traffic.  I prefer watching at home but it was nice to do it once.  At least they're winning tonight


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Yes Charade, I went to the game and the S & S is across from SunTrust park...I enjoyed the game experience except for the loss...I miss Turner Field, this park has no soul if you know what I mean and is more difficult to get to with really bad traffic.  I prefer watching at home but it was nice to do it once.  At least they're winning tonight


I was really surprised at the location. (I used to work at one of the malls down the road from the park.)That area was really crowded when I left GA 21 years ago. Im sure it has gotten much worse since then. I only got to go to Turner Field once. I took B there several years ago. I thought it was a really nice park. I loved all the stuff they had for kids to do. I don’t know why they felt they needed a new ballpark.


----------



## macraven

_It is now Thursday and that means 






Party day for 

Tgrgrl


Enjoy your birthday 

All of us here wish you have a fantastic one!_


----------



## Lynne G

It's Your Birthday, Happy Birthday to Ya, Tgrgrl.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah another lovely day, this Thursday.  Per our weather man, there will be a game of hit or miss thunderstorms.  So far, near the shore, they got a hit.  A stationary thunderstorm.  Eh, I'd rather not be lucky if I have to play that game.  Umbrella in my bag, I hedge my bets.  

Oh, besides wishing Tgrgrl a very happy birthday, and Schumi, and Patty start their vacation, it IS a Thursday, and that means, yes, thirsty is the word of the day.  .  
  So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Gotta peak at my phone.  Apparently, I forgot to charge it.  Good thing I leave charging wires everywhere.  

Lastly, it will be hot summer day, drink up, stay hydrated and smile, it's almost Friday!

 I need tea, lots of tea.  Opened the door to a whoosh of cold air.  Yes, AC, no need to start quite that cold so early today.


----------



## kohlby

Good morning all!  Time has been slipping away from me with different people in my house going away and coming back.  Eldest son returned recently from his 12 day trip.  They did horseback riding, Sliding rock in NC, white water rafting, fireworks at DC, liberty bell in PA, and went to a couple museums.  I got middle child safely off to her camp and she returns tomorrow.  Youngest had a dentist appointment and it appears his top front four teeth are going to come in soon!  He had them pulled when he was 2.  He is now 9.  So it's been quite a while.  He is going to look weird with teeth.  I'm hoping it will help his speech.  He's been in speech therapy since 1.5 years old and is now at the point where they want those teeth in since it's easier to teach the remaining sounds with teeth.

Tigergirl - Happy Birthday!

Pattyw - When I lived in SC, we had a walk-out basement.  The home was built into a hill.  It meant we had lots of natural light in most of the basement but still had the perks of a basement.  We used one room that didn't have windows as our tornado safe room and media room.  It was an awesome movie room.  So maybe look for an area with a hill or two.

Schumi - Enjoy your trip!

Tink - Chocolate and booze diet sounds wonderful!  So many people around me are keto-this and keto-that and I just can't get on board with that.  But chocolate and booze, that might be a diet I can enjoy.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Happy birthday to you tgrgirl 

Hope you have a wonderful day.

Still laying in bed sipping coffee and dreading my return to work today...why can't I win the lottery?  Which reminds me I forgot to check my ticket for last night...maybe I won't have to go.

Lynne hope the storms pass through without harm.  We're expecting some to head our way today too...where is that basement when we need it?

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning-

Happy Friday Eve!

Im at my desk- but not really getting much done-  amazing how much time I can waste surfing online.....

Lynne- I love the thirsty Thursday pic!

Charade-  I hope management appreciates your hard work!  

Patty- Enjoy your trip!

Schumi- safe travels-  you will be so close!

Tgrgrl- Happy Birthday!

Tink- I hope you won the lottery!  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Monykalyn

So behind. Need another robo summary, plus on iPad in airport so who knows tllwill end up getting posted and no quotes. Up since 5am to get to Ohare from downtown on time.  855am flight butt out less than 30minutes, lots of time to kill in airport.  $35 breakfast 2 later, along with $5 bottle water ...and Orlando prices don’t seem so bad.

Arg thee updates to iPad driving me bonkers. 

Safe travels patty and Schumi. Happy bday tiger girl


----------



## macraven

_Happy Thursday homies!

I hope Tgrgrl saves cake for all of us
Or at least pass the bottle around so we can share
No cooties in alcohol 

Kohlby, Durham and Raleigh are in NC

Hope pattyw has a safe trip there

Schumi is on her way to the States and about to start another fun vacation 

Maybe our Iceland Mickey Mouse stops by again today
Same for momma Kfish with an update on the baby

Tink, hope your ankle can handle the day back at work

Wednesday aka Wendy aka agavegirl is closer to her surgery date....and it all goes smooth
Still in my prayers

Robbie, healing up better ?
Prayers said daily

Lynne, back to work and maybe it will pass quickly 
Only two work days left this week for you 

Ckmiles, when I see your screen name always thinking it is a reminder to check the miles on my gas tank so I don’t run out of petro

Charade, any progress on the copier cartilages yet?
Offer still stands

Damnit Janet..yes wish that show we love would return to hhn

Monyk hope your chickens behave while you are gone out of town 

All homies I missed this morning in my wake up call, you need to check in 
_


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Kohlby, sounds like a busy house.  Hope your littlest one gets his teeth in, and is doing much better in speech.  Sending good thoughts to him.  

Tink, sending mummy dust that lottery ticket is lucky for ya.  Back to work stinks, but hey, just means spending more time to plan another day off.  Hope your ankle's swelling went down, and feeling better.

CKMiles, hope your work day goes fast.  In the diet talk, a huge box of cookies arrived in the break room.  Hmm, I do have hot tea.   And there are all kinds, like 5 or 6 different kinds.  What goes well with tea, may have to sample more than one.

MonyK, hope you landed and all is well.  Airport food is as expensive as parks, for sure.  Safe travels.

Mac, such a good run down.  Hope you are feeling better and the knees have you jogging.  Well, not in this hot and humid conditions.  

So, sending healing thoughts and mummy dust to Agavegirl and Robo.  May today find you both resting comfortably.  

Not lunchtime yet, sigh.


----------



## macraven

_You have cookies in the break room Lynne 

Start with dessert then eat your lunch at noon_


----------



## kohlby

macraven said:


> _
> Kohlby, Durham and Raleigh are in NC
> _



My geography isn't quite that bad.     I was using where I used to live as an example of another place where it was difficult to find a basement and how we found one.  A lot of the southeast doesn't have basements.  So very different from when I lived in the northeast.


----------



## macraven

_I miss not having a basement 
Could store a lot in them

Houses in our hoa all have a basement but not in ours 

It was the one hesitation I had when we considered to buy 

Guess it depends on the developer when he maps the area out 
We have a lot of rock in our ground and assume it wasn’t feasible for our lot to have a basement _


----------



## Lynne G

Lunch over.  Did save the cookie to eat as dessert, after my meal.  Was not what I was expecting.  Was too much cinnamon taste, that made it way too sweet.  Oh well, cannot complain.  Went for a walk, and was beautiful.  

Yeah, we use our lower level for storage, but it's not very big.  Not as nice, as I did grow up in a house with a large basement.  But, as you Mac, it didn't stop us from buying long ago.  I think ours was not the soil, but cheaper build.  None of the houses in our 1950's development have basements.


----------



## ckmiles

MAC-  if my screen name prevents you from ever running out of gas, then I feel like I have served a purpose!  


Lynne - sorry to hear the cookie was disappointing.  I hate wasting calories on treats that are not very good.  But I had heard a long time ago that when food is in the break room- the first person to open the container gets all the calories!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh my goodness, thanks so much for all the sweet birthday wishes!! I had a huge surprise last night when my husband came home from work & my mom, who lives 12 hours away, walked into the house with him!!!  We had a wonderful brunch today at my friend’s restaurant/bakery and before we even received our food, she gave us this awesome container of goodies to snack on.

Lynne-I wish I could share them with you to make up for the disappointing cookie. Cake for breakfast is my favorite.

I have never lived in a house with a basement. I am afraid my repressed hoarder instinct would come out if I had one.

I love the chattyness of this page. I feel like we are all sitting around a big table just sharing our day with each other.

Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the day!!!


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl you bet we are a chatty group of homies!

It’s a very nice group of peeps and we welcome anyone that even sneezes our way
Lol

Our temps were stinking hot and humid all day

Just now out temps have fallen down to 93
Normally I don’t do errands after 11 or before 8 in the evening but today had to do two trips out to places 

Had to get my vehicle plate sticker and second trip to a store

Ran the car in the garage until it was cool

Now I need to go out later tonight to fill up the car

Today is to be the “coolest temp”
over the next 5 day

Dinner here will be simple tonight
Grilled tuna sandwiches and 3 vegetable dishes

Easy peasy cooking 


Hope Wednesday checks in soon to let us know when her surgery will happen
I think she has another week and a half left to go _


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, what a sweet surprise for your birthday.  And sounds like a lush birthday brunch.  And oh, I will have cake for breakfast.

To make up for boring lunch, little one and DH are busy, so older one asked for dinner out.  Yum, Jewish deli.


----------



## Robo56

Thanks all for the welcome back . We are one big happy Sans family as Mac says and it’s nice to see what everyone is up too.

Happy birthday to Tgrgrl




Yeah! Schumi and hubby are on their way to a great vacation. You should be sleeping by now in preparation of your flight tomorrow. Hope you and hubby get some rest. Have a great time visiting your family in New York. Enjoy the sun in Orlando.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  B is at her last driving lesson, dh went to theater rehearsal, so it's just me and the cat for a couple of hours.

This afternoon at work I called the insurance company and was about 20 minutes into the conversation and got disconnected. I called back. Apparently the rep I was talking to had her system crash in the  middle of our call. By now it was almost time for me to go home, so I just told her I would call back on Monday. Yay, something to look forward to over the weekend. 

I'm a little late to the party but...Happy Birthday TgrGrl!


----------



## pattyw

Tigergirl!! 




kohlby said:


> Pattyw - When I lived in SC, we had a walk-out basement. The home was built into a hill. It meant we had lots of natural light in most of the basement but still had the perks of a basement. We used one room that didn't have windows as our tornado safe room and media room. It was an awesome movie room. So maybe look for an area with a hill or two.



Sounds like a good idea! At home I wouldn't want to live in a hilly area due to the snow in the winter, but no worry in the south!



ckmiles said:


> Patty- Enjoy your trip!





Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels patty





macraven said:


> Hope pattyw has a safe trip there



Thanks!!!



macraven said:


> I miss not having a basement
> Could store a lot in them



Yep- love the storage room in our basement!

Happy Thursday evening! Had a busy travel day!  We arrived in Raleigh this afternoon- all are exhausted!! So, we headed out to our favorite local restaurant- the Pit- for authentic NC BBQ!  YUMMY!!! Made a quick stop at the grocery store for some water, snacks, and wine! Will make an early night of it!!


----------



## Lynne G

OMG, never, ever got a pin from the mouse.  What in the mail?  A dark side one?  Have to call and see if better rate than my SMSM one for August.  Doubt very much could best my October one.  Wahoo.

Rolled back home, with slice of cheesecake.  Had to make tea, and nibble on it.  Will save it for breakfast tomorrow, though if little one sees it, may not be even a crumb left.  Doggie boxes in the fridge, DH and her may polish them off later tonight.


----------



## macraven

_So do what I do Lynne 

I make a note and tape it to the styrofoam container 

“Don’t touch or I will break your fingers”


That usually is understood in my house as do not eat my cake or whatever sweet that it is in the box 

Of course I never leave those notes right before mother’s Day or Christmas 

_


----------



## macraven

Trying to post a pic but I’m all thumbs tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, this is Mac,


----------



## macraven

_Hitch hiking?

If it is not hot outside and the person that gives me a lift has candy and ac, might work for me.  
Lol_


----------



## Charade67

I think this is macraven.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Will save it for breakfast tomorrow, though if little one sees it, may not be even a crumb left. Doggie boxes in the fridge, DH and her may polish them off later tonight.



The boys used to put their names on their food and then put a note on it "I already licked this!" That would totally make the other grossed out enough that they wouldn't touch the food! 



macraven said:


> So do what I do Lynne
> 
> I make a note and tape it to the styrofoam container
> 
> “Don’t touch or I will break your fingers”
> 
> 
> That usually is understood in my house as do not eat my cake or whatever sweet that it is in the box
> 
> Of course I never leave those notes right before mother’s Day or Christmas



Smart move!!

So, after our whopping three hours of sleep last night, everyone is beat! Kyle and Erin turned in for the night in their room, and Joe is LOUDLY snoring here! And I can't sleep- so here I am!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Apologies for not addressing all of you personally but I have to make my posts quick because I usually have a little ankle biter nudging or climbing on me,

So cliff note update....

Sad news...my uncle passed away in May rather unexpectedly...as my aunt was undergoing treatment for breast cancer.  Been rough but the light at the end of the tunnel is that she just finished radiation and she has been deemed cancer free.

Went back to work in June (just for three weeks) and am now off for the summer.  Just took a week long vacation around the northeast.  Went to the dude ranch (the one where I broke my back) and had a great time, then to a place called Dutch Wonderland in the Amish town of Lancaster, PA.  Tryin get to take as many weekend getaways as I can this summer.  Our next Orlando trip is mid-August.

Kiddies are great.  Chris starts kindergarten in September, Lucas is being a toddler, and Charlie I sent almost six months old.  I will try and post a pic when I figure out those sites that I always manage to screw up.

Have a great Friday and weekend everyone!


----------



## Monykalyn

Dinner tonight was wine, cheese and crackers. Met with the past president and secretary of my women’s service club tonight at secretaries house. Little ones all over the place, makes me nostalgic for the toddler years (so dang funny!). Home- final glass of wine on patio while chickens make their way to roost. Back to work tomorrow. Chicago was fun, did sunset architectural boat tour- fabulous. Dinner at a couple nice places. Had a couple ideas to share with companies communications director- turns out she’s a DCP alum from year after me and DH! 
We have full lower level walkout basement here-2 beds/bathroom, office and second living area. House is really getting too big but can’t give up yard!




macraven said:


> So do what I do Lynne
> 
> I make a note and tape it to the styrofoam container
> 
> “Don’t touch or I will break your fingers”


Yeah the kids mark their leftovers with warnings to DH...



KStarfish82 said:


> Chris starts kindergarten in September, Lucas is being a toddler, and Charlie I sent almost six months old. I will try and post a pic when I figure out those sites that I always manage to screw up.


That baby is SIX months old?! Wow and kindergarten! Toddlers are so fun but challenging.

Time to lock the ladies up and get in shower and bed. At least it’s almost the weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear of your Uncle and Aunt, Kfish.  Thanks for an update of life, and wow, little Chris will go into kindergarten.  Time flies.  Oh, and we went past Dutch Wonderland a few weeks ago.  Gotta go to that Nike outlet.  Only about 1 and 1/2 hours drive to Lancaster, and have in law family just past Lancaster, so we go out Rte 30 every so often.  When my kids were young, we did DW, and you should check out Knoebels in Columbia County, PA.  My kids, when young liked it there too.  We would stay up the road in a small motel next to the medical center when visiting that park.


----------



## tink1957

Hi kfish 

Sorry to hear about your uncle 

Glad that your aunt is cancer free ...so sad she had to go through so much during her battle.

Sounds like you had an eventful summer and please post pics of your boys...bet they're growing like weeds.

No lottery win yet...I mistook the date and the drawing is tonight so there's still hope 

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, all are home now.  Time for bed soon.  

Glad you got home and enjoyed Chicago, MonyK.  Wine sounds good, but finished my tea.  No more before bed, as I am already tired.  

Night all, sound sleep, wake up with a smile, it will be Friday.


----------



## pattyw

KStarfish82 said:


> Sad news...my uncle passed away in May rather unexpectedly...as my aunt was undergoing treatment for breast cancer. Been rough but the light at the end of the tunnel is that she just finished radiation and she has been deemed cancer free.



I'm very sorry about your uncle Good news about your aunt!



Monykalyn said:


> Chicago was fun, did sunset architectural boat tour- fabulous. Dinner at a couple nice places. Had a couple ideas to share with companies communications director- turns out she’s a DCP alum from year after me and DH!
> We have full lower level walkout basement here-2 beds/bathroom, office and second living area. House is really getting too big but can’t give up yard!



Glad you had a nice trip to Chicago! I've never been there, but hear so many good things about the city!

Nice walkout basement!! And yep- so nice to have a big yard.  We have about an acre- don't like maintaining it but I'd miss it all the same!



Lynne G said:


> Only about 1 and 1/2 hours drive to Lancaster,



Lancaster, PA is lovely! The Amish shops and restaurants are great!!



tink1957 said:


> No lottery win yet...I mistook the date and the drawing is tonight so there's still hope



Hope you are a winner   I usually just win a free ticket!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  I am back from the lake house where I have been since July 4th.  I ran out of data and other than wi-fi at restaurants I was offline.  My AC died and I certainly wasn't staying here until the repairman showed up 10 days after I called.  I will need to catch up.  I did manage to read 4 novels while up north.  Gotta entertain myself somehow...


----------



## Charade67

Anyone else still up? An afternoon nap and late (11:00) supper have me still awake. Im using some of my time productively. I just paid bills that are due by the end of the month. I also paid registration fees and first month tuition for B’s final year of dance. I’m a little sad about that.

Kfish - I am sorry to hear about your uncle. Congrats to your aunt. My mom is a breast cancer survivor of 35 years. 

MonyK - Glad you enjoyed Chicago. I’ve been there twice. The first time was after my freshman year of high school. The second was back in 1995. Dh did his undergraduate at Nothwestern University. We were there for a college reunion.

Tink - Maybe next time on the lottery. I once had a conversation with coworkers about what we would do if we won the lottery. The question “Would you continue to work?” came up. 
Coworker 1: Yes, I would still keep my job.
Coworker 2: I wouldn’t stay here, but I would continue to work. I’d like to open my own business.
Me: I’d send y’all a postcard.

Agavegirl - Welcome back. 

I should try to get some sleep. I’ve got stuff to do tomorrow. B needs new glasses. She wants to keep her current frames, so she will just have updated lenses put in. It occurred to me that she won’t have any glasses to use while the lenses are being replaced, so tomorrrow we will go to Walmart and get her a pair of cheap back up glasses to use. I think I will make her drive.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope you are still sleeping.  Lots of to do you have/had, yep routine family stuff always takes up some time.  Yeah, when little one started taking me to places, it's been almost a year, and I'm still nervous.  The upside is, she's always offered to pick up the take out food, and now, drives herself to her work.  Thankfully, our curtail for drivers under 18 years old, is 11pm.  So, when she goes over her friends, all must be home before that.  Last time she went over her friends, I asked her what they were doing, one of the friends got her license, so they were just driving around.  What?  To be a teen.  Girl teen.  Still have to wrap my head around that both kids drive. Well, until I have to pay my car insurance bill.  

Agavegirl, nice you could escape the heat and relax at the lake.  Hope your AC is fixed, and your feeling good.  Thinking lots of healing thoughts to you too.  

With that,  .  Why yes it is.  Asked little one if she has anything on the family radar tomorrow, and a no reply was said.  Another Wahoo for that, as it means, while I may still be up early, no need to move fast.  

So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Safe flight today, Schumi.  And Patty, enjoy the beach.  And all the homies, have a great Friday.  And watch out, as for some of us, this is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Robo56




----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

No lottery win for me...matched 2 out of 6 numbers   They must be making a killing on that game since no one has won the big jackpot for months.

Time to get to work...have a great day


----------



## macraven

Hahahahahahahaha
Robbie l love your pictures


----------



## Robo56

Good to hear from you Wendy. If I remember correctly your surgery is coming up soon. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way 

Kstar great to hear from you. Sorry to hear of your uncles passing. Great news on your aunts cancer recovery although I know it has been very hard on her losing her husband 

So nice to hear you’re littles are all doing well.

Tink I have heard that some hotels are purposely dropping the reservations from their systems from discount venders and then charging double and triple for their rooms during events ( like ball games and concerts) and when folks show up for their rooms they say they don’t have the reservation. It’s a shady deal for sure. I was sorry to hear this happened to you. 

Good luck on the lottery tickets.

Morning Lynne 

I need to get motivated to move this morning.

I see the Massage Therapist this morning. Have been seeing her for a number of years. She is wonderful Therapist. She is a kind sweet spirit and has been instrumental in keeping this old body moving with all the joint, muscle, back, feet and leg issues etc....

Tomorrow is my granddaughters 21st birthday. It’s hard to believe she is going to be 21. It only seems like yesterday I was holding her in my arms and singing to her. I’am so proud of her. She was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes when she was six years old. I’am amazed by her courage. She is my hero. 

She will be finishing up her Bachelors Degree in Business this fall and is sitting for the entrance exam in a couple of weeks for the MBA program.

Have a great Friday all.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, say it ain’t so !

I keep thinking she is 17
Lol

You will have to take her shopping for something special
Turning 21 is a special time in a person’s life 

Enjoy the therapist today and feel better real soon 


Kfish, sending hugs to you
Losing family members is painful 

Tink since you are not lucky with the lotto, maybe take up card playing 

Unbelievable that I beat charade to sleep this morning...


Lynne, teens driving will age you
You worry when they take the car out at night and fret when they are not home when they say they will be

A big hug to all the homies here and reading along !_


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday the 13th. My weekend starts today. Nothing interesting planned. Well, we may go see Ant Man sometime this afternoon. 

Lynne - I was awake around the time you were posting. Thankfully I was able to get back to sleep for a couple more hours. 

Robo - Happy birthday to your granddaughter.

I need to start gettting ready to face the day, but someone beat me to the shower. I hope it’s not going to be oo insanely hot today.


----------



## kohlby

KStarfish82 said:


> Sad news...my uncle passed away in May rather unexpectedly...as my aunt was undergoing treatment for breast cancer.  Been rough but the light at the end of the tunnel is that she just finished radiation and she has been deemed cancer free.
> 
> !



Sorry for your loss KStar.



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  I am back from the lake house where I have been since July 4th.  I ran out of data and other than wi-fi at restaurants I was offline.  My AC died and I certainly wasn't staying here until the repairman showed up 10 days after I called.  I will need to catch up.  I did manage to read 4 novels while up north.  Gotta entertain myself somehow...



Did you read anything good?


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF!  Looking forward to the weekend my oldest ‘baby’ had BD earlier this week.  Doing dinner for him Sunday.  Like Robo said, hard to believe how fast the time ticks away

Got a dip in my airfare for October & two small dips in rental car rate.  I’ll take what I can get.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, she adores the water but didn’t want to go in today.......I think she sensed I hate the water and stayed by my side.......well, it’s a nice thought! Was a lot of fun though.......enjoy rest of your week........
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......doubt I’ll sleep tonight..........yes, work is overrated ck........
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the kitty......hope it goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> They ditched you........lol........they need more folks like you giving opinions!! No point in telling them just the good stuff........
> 
> Can’t take credit for the salad.....courtesy of local deli.......lol.......
> 
> Not a fan of caves but we did go into a massive ice cave in Austria years ago.....it was beautiful, but I was constantly looking around for means of escape.........that’s the drawback of working in the Explosives industry.......always looking for your way out!!! I’m a real bundle of fun at times.........
> 
> 
> 
> It is miss mikki........so excited!! Good luck with the Ikea shelves!!! Always a fun place to visit where you discover something you need that you didn’t know you needed!
> 
> We are considering Iceland next summer now.........that midnight sun is so tempting!! So, it’s between there and Switzerland.......although we’ve been many time to Switzerland, just not for a good few years.........so, plenty of time to think about it.........
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good trip too Patty........and thanks we will......
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy old day...........
> 
> Even managed to get suitcases packed! Unusual for us........but means we can get away early tomorrow......only need to vacuum in the morning and go.......everything else is done and laundry all up to date........
> 
> DS leaves tomorrow morning around 7.45 for work, always dread that moment.......I’m such a wimp, but we do miss him when we’re away......
> 
> So, with that, I’m signing off..............I may of course pop in now and again .........if we have some free time........and with the heat I think we will definitely have some down time to chill out.........
> 
> Take care guys and catch you soon...........



Have a loverly trippeee! 

Searching for that way out is good policy.  I was happy to see I passed it onto GD when she quickly found & pointed out the steps/fire escapes in both hotels last week.



Lynne G said:


> OMG, never, ever got a pin from the mouse.  What in the mail?  A dark side one?  Have to call and see if better rate than my SMSM one for August.  Doubt very much could best my October one.  Wahoo.
> 
> Rolled back home, with slice of cheesecake.  Had to make tea, and nibble on it.  Will save it for breakfast tomorrow, though if little one sees it, may not be even a crumb left.  Doggie boxes in the fridge, DH and her may polish them off later tonight.
> 
> View attachment 336567



Didn’t know pins were still a thing.  I’ve gotten a couple last few years but lousy, same as bounceback in the rooms.  Now that i think of it, didn’t see a bounceback in room @ BWV last week either.  Hmmm



Charade67 said:


> I think this is macraven.



That pic is quite disturbing lol. Would fit in well at HHN.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Charade and Robo, take it easy.  The week-end is upon us, and for us, the heat is irritatingly going higher and more humid.  Summer, easy living. 

And Robo, yeah time really does fly.  Older one will be 21 in the fall.  Milestone for sure. How'd I get so old?  LOL

Keisha, I found the bounce back memo in the very back of the book on the desk, when I was at POP last year.  Had to shuffle through some to find it.  If you didn't, just call the number.  I didn't find a better bounce back price, then I have for this year, as booked with a better discount.  I'll still have to call the number on the Dark Side flyer.  Forgot to put it in my bag.  Has to wait until I pick it up again.  You'd think I'd be more curious.  Still playing the rental car game.  So much higher than last year, for both August and October, even though August was in and out of Ft. L.

It's the what for lunch question.  Did have the rest of the cake for breakfast, and oh it was good.  Decided to keep a fork in the box, stuck in the cake, and pushed to back of fridge.  Not touched, he he.  

Back to routine.  Later homies.


----------



## agavegirl1

Lucky Friday the 13th!


----------



## Lynne G

or maybe not so lucky.  LOL


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## macraven

_BLT for dinner tonight 
Coleslaw and fried zucchini and squash for sides

Even with central air, too hot to cook 

Grill on the deck and too hot outside to cook on it this evening 

Usually do grilling around 11 and have early lunches 
We prefer to have our main meal at noontime instead of evening

How many plates do I set on the table for having you homies over tonight?_


----------



## Charade67

The movie was pretty good. I liked it better than the first Ant Man movie. 
After the movie I wanted to do a little shopping in the mall. I wanted exactly 2 things. I had them both in less than 5 minutes. I then had to wait for dh to look around the men’s department, find some pants, try them on,then decide wether or not he actually wanted to buy them. I hate shopping with him. I just like to get what I need and then leave. 

I have no evening plans. I think I will go to macraven’s house for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Pot stickers and grilled pork chops.  Told DH he better check on the chops, they are thin, so not long on grill.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I have no evening plans. I think I will go to macraven’s house for dinner.




_Come on over

Strawberry cheesecake is dessert with the meal_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Come on over
> 
> Strawberry cheesecake is dessert with the meal_


Yum! I wish I wasn’t several hours away.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks Charade, DH and I really enjoyed the first Ant Man.  We also enjoyed Deadpool and Dr. Strange.  Good to hear this one may actually live up to the commercials.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to Keisha’s oldest baby boy


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to my sweet granddaughter


----------



## macraven

To Robbie’s granddaughter 
21 is a big event in a persons lfe

She will have a special day this Saturday


----------



## macraven

More  for Janet’s boy also 

Can’t believe he is all grown up


So he had his big day a few days ago and today Janet gets to do the bd party for him


----------



## Lynne G

Birthdays!  A very happy  to
Robo’s granddaughter.  

And a belated Happy Birthday to Keisha’s boy, hope the 

Well, rocked.  

Nothing like a birthday celebration on a weekend.  May both families party on!


----------



## keishashadow

I win lazy award for dinner yesterday,  made hoagies. Did wait till it cooled off and made my meatballs @ 9 pm last night.  Today my sauce (gravy as they call it out Lynne’s way) is on tap, but that’s for tomorrow’s feast.  No idea what dinner will be today, maybe burgers on grill & corn on cob. 

Thinking of trying to make my sauce in crockpot, not sure that’s a thing lol.  Hmmm. Kids whine if no pasta with whatever special meal, treat it as a side dish.  Need to run out and finish my grocery list & grab the steaks & try to find artichokes which have eluded me this week, maybe out of season?  Whee, i really hate shopping on Saturday.



agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks Charade, DH and I really enjoyed the first Ant Man.  We also enjoyed Deadpool and Dr. Strange.  Good to hear this one may actually live up to the commercials.



Loved Dr strange, didn’t expect to like it.



Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday to my sweet granddaughter
> 
> View attachment 336867
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 336866



Hey, they’re almost BD twins!  Happy happy to the new ‘adult’ GD!



macraven said:


> More  for Janet’s boy also
> 
> Can’t believe he is all grown up
> 
> 
> So he had his big day a few days ago and today Janet gets to do the bd party for him



Lol i moan & groan but absolutely love doing it . What i’m looking forward to doing is searching out a vintage box of trading cards he finally selected for his present.  Local sports card store, don’t fail me now! 

Have a good one all, stay cool!


----------



## Lynne G

Plain home fries, cheesy home fries, and a cheese omelet to split with older one.  Yum, and as you would expect, the first item was fried separately for little one.  Eggs, and eggs with cheese are a no for her.  Same with cheese in the taters.  Brunch made by mom.  Yeah, was getting almost too hot in the kitchen, limited menu.  Ice cream pops to round it out.  Will be a hot and humid day.  And lucky, my Dsis called, would like us to visit tomorrow.  Pool time then! 

So, have to yell once again at slow as pond moving little one.  If I unplug the router, that might get her attention.  Eh, not for her phone though.  Gotta go, as got gas early this morning, and now have to pay some bills and shop.  I swear, food just flies out of our house.  

Have a good Saturday, all.  Keisha, good luck on that card hunt.  Yum, I would eat those homemade meatballs.  Yes, red gravy is yum too.  


   It is the Happy Birthday song, birthday celebrations on tap!


----------



## macraven

_Hot day again here

Hoping for rain_


----------



## Monykalyn

for the birthday kids (well maybe kidults for some)

Friends came in town last night. I declined to go out-still recovering from late nights/early mornings in Chicago.
Squabbling over which flight down to Florida in August. And whether to make son come with (he doesn't want to, but logistics of getting someone to watch him are proving a challenge), middle kid will stay at friends for a couple nights that need it, she has band camp she can't miss. Oh-and DH insists on going to cardinal day game - in August-full sun-on day I want to fly out. Can fly out that evening but it will mean not getting to resort until nearly midnight. Maybe I will go earlier with all the bags, he can hang with friends til later flight. hmmm...

Oh and my "other daughter"-the one that stayed last summer with us-is coming for visit in August! She will be here 2 days after we leave for Florida and stay a couple weeks to visit her friends here.  She will be with the kids the few days we will be gone (except first 2), so that works great. DD went to Tallahassee to visit her this week. 

Chances of rain today-still lots of sun-really need the rain.
Harry potter day on the tube. Not sure what is for dinner. Tossed together breakfast casserole for crockpot last night, so easy breakfast this am.

Really need to do laundry...


----------



## macraven

_How old is your son that wants to pass on the Orlando vacation?_


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _How old is your son that wants to pass on the Orlando vacation?_


he is 12. Says he has done enough Disney, doesn't even want to go back to Universal. If my daughter wasn't going to use all her free passes on her friend visiting I'd propose he bring a friend, if his parents could pay for plane ticket...


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday to Keisha’s oldest baby boy





Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday to my sweet granddaughter



 to Keisha's son!

to Robo's granddaughter!!


Happy Saturday all!! We drove to OBX today!! Love this place! We went out for dinner to Captain George's Seafood buffet! So many choices! Here's one of my plates! I had a few more plates of crab legs! 

 

Tomorrow is a beach day!! We stopped at the Brew Thru for some beer, hard lemonade, and snacks!! Early to bed and early to rise- not sure if I'll make sunrise but we'll see!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, 12 is a hard age.  I think that was the age older one was, when we were at our last day in Disneyland, and he said to me, mom, I think we are done Disney.  And we were, for years. 

And here, 12 is the minimum age for babysitting.  Though when my kids were that age, still had an adult in charge of them. 

Dinner:  Yum, 3 different kinds of dumplings and pho noodles mixed with cheesesteak (steak, cheese, onions and peppers)and ones mixed with chicken pot pie (chicken, gravy, vegetables and pieces of pie crust).  All gone.  Hit the spot.  

Feels like a Saturday, and that is a good thing. 

And aww, little one is getting excited about our August trip.  We are leaving on my birthday.  She thought that was sad.  I said no way, we will be on vacation.

Which reminds me, hope Schumi and her DH are enjoying their first night in NYC.

And yay! A Patty report from the beach.  Hey, you should be like my kids.  Vacation means no early to rise.


----------



## macraven

_We did not feel like dinner tonight 

Made a salad and grilled cheese sandwiches and called it dinner

Monyk 12 is a tough age
I bet he would enjoy the motherland if he could have one if his friends with him_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And aww, little one is getting excited about our August trip. We are leaving on my birthday. She thought that was sad. I said no way, we will be on vacation.



Celebrating a birthday while on vacation is the best!!



Lynne G said:


> And yay! A Patty report from the beach. Hey, you should be like my kids. Vacation means no early to rise.



Yep- the kids won't be joining us early AM!!  I'm thinking coffee and a danish on the beach and maybe a nap?? We have a beach tent so we'll be out of the sun!

Enjoying our little vacation, but I do miss my cats!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay to Patty beach report! Sounds fabulous!

The 12 year old is just being a stinker. But he has been 3 times this past year...
Ah well-will be less expensive-can cancel 2 nights of Pop reservation as I had the last 2 days overlapping with AKV for our anniversary. DD and son were going to stay in the Pop room after the 7th. Plus possibly less food expense. Might be able to swing that surprise BDay trip for middle after all in September.
Finally booked flights-DH went for my idea of him going later after ball game, with me going earlier with the bags. Will let DME handle checked bags anyway.


Lynne G said:


> We are leaving on my birthday


 whoop! how fun! For march trip we left the day before my bday-was fun to celebrate at WDW! We are leaving this August on DH bday...

Dinner was Imo's Pizza. Mmmmm. Have to remember to throw roast into crockpot for tomorrow. Planning French dip sandwiches. May finally get a bit more rain tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Almost time for me to turn into a pumpkin. Nothing interesting to report today.

I guess I’m rather fortunate. B has so far not grown tired of Disney or Univerasal. Of course she is now more interested in Harry Potter and Star Wars than princesses, but I think she would still stand in line to get a picture with her favorite princess.


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is Mac.

 

See, the sun is up, the sky looks like a beautiful morning is enfolding.  

I hear older one up, so Sunday morning laundry and trash out the door will continue with some help.  Then, since will be 93 and pretty hot and humid this afternoon, pool time. 

So, Schumi, stay cool just North of me, Patty, do not get sunburn, and have a blast enjoying the beach today, Mac, Tink, Robo, and Charade, keep cool too, stay in the AC.

With that, I need to take a peek in older’s room.  I swear I heard him moving. Later homies, super duper Sunday to all the homies.  

Tea and coffee on, a nice morning for sure.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, icky here (high humidity & temps already).  Pool activities may be a wash out today with the gang, figure the grilling will be soggy going

DH suggested hitting up chinese buffet yesterday for dinner, didn’t have to ask me twice. The local joint does sushi well.  It’s not Orchird Court but neither are the prices.



macraven said:


> _Hot day again here
> 
> Hoping for rain_



Did wishes come true? 



Monykalyn said:


> he is 12. Says he has done enough Disney, doesn't even want to go back to Universal. If my daughter wasn't going to use all her free passes on her friend visiting I'd propose he bring a friend, if his parents could pay for plane ticket...



Familiarity breeds contempt.  All mine went thru it, didn’t take long when on their own dime before they came a-knocking to return with us lol


pattyw said:


> to Keisha's son!
> 
> to Robo's granddaughter!!
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday all!! We drove to OBX today!! Love this place! We went out for dinner to Captain George's Seafood buffet! So many choices! Here's one of my plates! I had a few more plates of crab legs!
> 
> View attachment 336963
> 
> Tomorrow is a beach day!! We stopped at the Brew Thru for some beer, hard lemonade, and snacks!! Early to bed and early to rise- not sure if I'll make sunrise but we'll see!



Thanks!  Never did OBX, we’re MB people as we enjoy varied activities at night.  If that restaurant is part of the chain, count me in. One of the best seafood buffets, a must do @ MB for us. 

Just booked a new resort there for Jr & his buds, driving down mid August.  Any major road construction on the way down?



macraven said:


> _We did not feel like dinner tonight
> 
> Made a salad and grilled cheese sandwiches and called it dinner
> 
> Monyk 12 is a tough age
> I bet he would enjoy the motherland if he could have one if his friends with him_



Never have tried that.   Idea of being solely responsible for someone else’s kid that long gives me the willies.



pattyw said:


> Celebrating a birthday while on vacation is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the kids won't be joining us early AM!!  I'm thinking coffee and a danish on the beach and maybe a nap?? We have a beach tent so we'll be out of the sun!
> 
> Enjoying our little vacation, but I do miss my cats!!



I’m sure they’re in good paws.  Extra cuddles and some treats when u get home & all will be forgiven.



Monykalyn said:


> Yay to Patty beach report! Sounds fabulous!
> 
> The 12 year old is just being a stinker. But he has been 3 times this past year...
> Ah well-will be less expensive-can cancel 2 nights of Pop reservation as I had the last 2 days overlapping with AKV for our anniversary. DD and son were going to stay in the Pop room after the 7th. Plus possibly less food expense. Might be able to swing that surprise BDay trip for middle after all in September.
> Finally booked flights-DH went for my idea of him going later after ball game, with me going earlier with the bags. Will let DME handle checked bags anyway.
> whoop! how fun! For march trip we left the day before my bday-was fun to celebrate at WDW! We are leaving this August on DH bday...
> 
> Dinner was Imo's Pizza. Mmmmm. Have to remember to throw roast into crockpot for tomorrow. Planning French dip sandwiches. May finally get a bit more rain tomorrow.



I like plan B & the way you think.  Cannot wait to do our BD trippee in a month.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Almost time for me to turn into a pumpkin. Nothing interesting to report today.
> 
> I guess I’m rather fortunate. B has so far not grown tired of Disney or Univerasal. Of course she is now more interested in Harry Potter and Star Wars than princesses, but I think she would still stand in line to get a picture with her favorite princess.



Can’t say i argue with that whole push against the helpless princess mentality with girls over a certain age.  GD was over them after getting over-saturated with Frozen.  The look on her face when i reminded her SW’s Leia was a princess too. All in the delivery, WDW has started to make strides there at least.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning everyone 





Sitting here in my favorite spot this morning feet propped up HHN coffee mug in hand filled with good hot coffee.

We had a lovely lunch with family for granddaughters 21st birthday. We met her boyfriend. Come to find out his grandpa was a classmate of my husbands........they graduated the same year and we have seen him and his wife on many occasions at hubbys class reunions...........small world.

Pattyw so glad to hear you are having a great vacation. Danish, coffee and a nap on the beach under your tent sounds lovely. Food looks yummy.

Monyk happy vacation planning. Sounds like you have it figured out. Always nice to be thinking of the next trip.

Grandkiddo’s are over Disney.....I will have to admit I’am Not terribly upset about that. Planning for meals and rides 6 months out just is not Magical for me.

I went with sister and niece to MNSSHP 3 years ago and it was so hot and sold out and packed with people. I did enjoy time spent with sister and niece. I had paid for a nicer room upgrade and was told it was not available when I arrived by a very rude desk person at the Resort. Was not happy about that at all.

The quality of the food has gone down hill significantly over the years in the parks for sure. We did have a good breakfast at the Trail’s End restaurant at Fort Wilderness for by sisters birthday. Have to say that was the best meal at WDW in years.

Morning Keisha ......yep I won’t turn down a good occasional Chinese lunch.......hubby is taking me for one this afternoon. Chinese food is not my favorite, but this local place we go to is really good. Hope you will get rested up after all your celebrations and your son has a great birthday. You are a sweet mom helping to arrange some vacation planning for him.

Mac here’s temp this morning



Yesterday afternoon it was 96. Humidity has been brutal. Hope your staying in doors and cool.

Lynne hope you are enjoying your coffee or tea this morning.

Hi charade


----------



## macraven

_I hate winning the temperature contests here...._


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, and Mac’s rain dance gave us rain, when weather guy said no rain today.  Wrong, noisy line of thunderstorms just passed by.  Still in my shorts.


----------



## Monykalyn

Coffee consumed, roast in crockpot for sandwiches tonight, chickens cuddled. storm blew through this am, now nice and sunny and steamy. *sigh. Was hoping for more rain. AT 85 degrees with "real feel" of 97 degrees.

Laundry, cleaning coop for today. Have a memorial service first, good guy, good friend-longtime sertoman. Cant believe he is gone-will be sorely missed especially around our events-complications from hernia surgery. Personally I think the hospital screwed up from what little details I've found out. I can almost always predict which hospital my residents have come from now judging by the shape they are in when discharged. So glad my insurance added the other hospital (the one I worked at for 10 years) back. I got the lowest level of insurance I could to avoid penalty (exchange) as I figured if we had to go to the other hospital we'd be dead anyway. What happens when profit over patient is in practice.(rant over).



Robo56 said:


> We had a lovely lunch with family for granddaughters 21st birthday. We met her boyfriend. Come to find out his grandpa was a classmate of my husbands........they graduated the same year and we have seen him and his wife on many occasions at hubbys class reunions...........small world.


Sounds very nice! Small world indeed!!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Lazy Sunday today. I’m trying not to nap so I can get to sleep at a reasonable hour tonight. I took B out for a drive thinking tha would keep me awake. She’s doing okay, but is very nervous. At one point she hit the curb while coming out of a parking lot and got really anxious. I decided it was time to stop for the day. 
I’m trying to make a list for their grocery store, but the family isn’t much help.
What do you want for supper this week?
I don’t know.
Argh!!

I think we are supposed tto get more rain this week. I know we need it, but I still dislike rainy days.


----------



## Lynne G

What?  Guess all the homies were really relaxing on Sunday night.

Code Red.  Yep, City issued it.  A steamy 90, hot and humid day, to start to the work week.

Yesterday afternoon was lovely, since it was still rainy just after lunch, little one and older declined to go to Dsis's house.  So, I did, and we went shopping instead of pool time, and when we got out the store, the sky was blue, the temp, starting at 73 when we went in, promptly rose to 87 when we got out.  Yes, later afternoon swimming, where the water and the air were the same temperature.  Quite enjoyable sister time. 

But, back to routine, happy a summer routine for the family, and it's a Monday.






.  Yep, so keep that coffee and tea warm, the AC is cracking quite high right now.  And, have a marvelous Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by before we set out for another beautiful day in the City.

Been lovely so far, hot!! But glorious........have done very little except walk, relax, chill out, prosecco time and then chill some more. Don’t think we have ever done so little on a trip before.......

Hotel is beautiful, we stayed here last year so we knew it would be, but The Towers are a different level......we have an amazing view of Rockefeller Centre again, but because we are so high up we can see ESB and over to the river. 

94f predicted today........Central Park again this morning before the heat really takes its toll, then we’ll see.....maybe some shopping as we have plenty of choice here! 

Orlando on Wednesday........

Hope everyone’s good.......time to be out and have breakfast somewhere.........


----------



## Lynne G

Have a lush breakfast, and thanks for live reporting Schumi.  Yep, some hot days in store for us too.  Just getting you ready for Wednesday, LOL.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi always has said she loves hot weather just like a lizard does

Sounds like she is having a good time_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

 

 

A Schumi sighting  Have a great time in New York. Glad to hear the hotel is beautiful. Enjoy your breakfast. 

Morning Mac and Lynne


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to hear our Carole is enjoying NYC, thanks for checking in and safe travels 

Temperatures in the high 80s here today but 90s are predicted for the rest of the week   I guess I will have to do my yard work this morning while it's still relatively cool.  

I have to renew my driver's license sometime before the first.  Guess I'll have to do that tomorrow and hope I have everything required since the new renewal process started just after my last renewal.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Schumi, Mac, Robo, and Tink, good morning.  There's nary a breeze, and the heat is heating up.  Feels like will be around 10 degrees higher than actual.  Muggy for sure.  

Jacket was on, then off, then when hair on arms were standing up, jacket back on.  HeHe, weather lady said it's so humid, do worry about what your hair looks like.  Yeah, lady, clown hair is not what I consider not be bothered by.  LOL  Poofy hair day is what she should have said.  

Time for lunch.  Will surely take off the jacket before my walk.

And 36 days is our summer trip countdown.


----------



## macraven

Tink what is the new DL renewal process in ga?

When I moved here all I had to do was surrender my other state DL and was issued a GA license

Did the photo after signing my name and then issued my license 

Took all of 3 minutes


----------



## macraven

_Never mind my question Vicki 
I googled it and found out it is done on line until age 65 

So it’s easy for you

One thing I read which was a hoot that in Georgia you can renew a DL even if it is two years expired by doing the renewal online _


----------



## kohlby

And it's Monday again.  How did that happen so quickly??
I now have everyone in my family back in the house - Yay!!  And we are back to the normal routine of things.  Tomorrow is my birthday and I have the normal things planned yet again.  I need to come up with something good to give myself as a present since my family is hopeless.  My husband grew up with birthdays being no big deal so he doesn't quite understand adults doing more than getting a cake.  I want to go somewhere but haven't decided where yet.  (I wouldn't actually go on my birthday but a trip a different weekend).  I have told him I am not cooking dinner that night and he's not to cook either since he forgets to wash the pans.  We will probably order out Chinese.  We will go out to dinner on our anniversary on the 21st though so I need to think of where I want to go.

Schumi - Glad you are having fun!  Hope you are finding lots of air conditioning.

No idea what the temp is here.  It's summer so in the 90's with chance of pop-up thunderstorms.  Pretty much every single day.  Heat index may be upper 90's or low 100's but that doesn't feel that bad to me after living in SC/GA where the heat index was usually over 100 and temps seemed to get much hotter.  Or at least it felt hotter there.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Never mind my question Vicki
> I googled it and found out it is done on line until age 65
> 
> So it’s easy for you
> 
> One thing I read which was a hoot that in Georgia you can renew a DL even if it is two years expired by doing the renewal online _


Unfortunately I can't renew online since the last time I renewed the requirement changed to a one time thing where you have to verify your identity and bring ss card, marriage license, birth certificate and utility bills etc. and after that you get to renew online.


----------



## tink1957

Hi kohlby


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Kohlby, glad all are home, and a pre -birthday - Happy Birthday.  Weekend celebration somewhere sounds like a great present.  Ha, our weather guy said isolated thunderstorms later today, and better chance tomorrow, including risk of high winds and flooding tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Summer it is.


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, that's interesting.  We can do online forever.  Just have to come in when after paying to renew, to get your mug shot again.  That was me, last year. 

Have to renew my AP that expires the day after my birthday.  May do it in person this year.  Every year, since picking it up in the park, renewed by phone.  Hey, and happy a bonus 3 month this year.  Means may get 2 Octobers out of it, this year, Mouse at beginning of October, then Dark Side until after Columbus Day.  Thinking mouse end of September and first week of October for Dark Side.  May not stay over Columbus Day next year.  And egad, maybe even going end of April next year, for hopefully, riding a float or two in the Dark Side. Serious thought.  Have to use that SW credit from August by end of May next year.


----------



## Robo56

Tink.......know what you mean about the drivers license. With the exception of a few states that are still fighting it a majority of states are giving all drivers until 2020 to have their drivers license updated to the.....Real License...... This is even if your license is not do yet. All must be converted to Real License by 2020. You will not be able to fly without it........even if you have not heard of this call your BMV and make sure where your State stands on this. To make sure your complient by 2020.

You have to bring SS card.

Birth Certificate

Divorce Decree if you divorce and went back to maiden name

Marriage certificate 

Proof of present address 

You are then issued a new license which they will mail to you. It has a star in the upper right hand corner of the License. 

I learned this a few months ago when I renewed.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone ... Wow I only have read a couple pages to try and catch up. Happy Birthday to all my SANS friends if I missed it!

 I did read Schumigirl is on vacation. Hope it  continues to be a great one

Charade67- my daughter got her license in January and really is nervous about driving. I did force her yesterday to drive with me only in the car. She did good but I can see a bit of hesitation on her part. I do get nervous about her braking. I tend to say something and it makes her more nervous. I told her I will try and sit and be quiet. Meanwhile she can feel my foot hitting the imaginary brake on my side.

My DH (Brian)  just renewed his license last week. I am not looking forward to when we move to a different state  the changes. I will do my homework before we go.

I wanted to come on sooner but it has been a bit of ups and downs here since getting back. Olivia's bf is having some growing pains and confusion. He is close with me as is Olivia. He has an awful relationship with his family. He has been with Olivia for 3 and a half years. He practically lives at my house. We feel like we have raised him. We always knew there were chances they would change being so young but I didn't realize it would start now. He is struggling with some ideas of what he wants which is different from Olivia's. Olivia being the proactive teen she is she told him they should just continue to be best friends for now. He really needs to see where he wants to go with his life. Olivia has her sights on college, career,  family and ready  to go. He is looking for more laid back fun  things. Even though she knows it was best it is hard and awkward for her. He considers us his family and loves being here. Nothing has changed as far as that. I am not upset with anyone and glad they area being mature. Olivia is having some sadness,  so I have been spending more talking time with her. She is happy he is still here and in her life. They are so good and supportive to each other. Every day is a little better. Olivia's autism keeps her from changing things in her life. She doesn't go through the same changes as a typical teen. Charlie is a typical teen so I kind of expected it. I feel bad for both of  them that they are struggling a bit. It is clear they love each other in their own way.  The only thing we can do is be there for them. He makes it clear he wants to still live with us when he goes to college in Florida. I know all the moms and dads here understand

I am glad to be back! I missed having my DIS friends to chat with.   I am off to bring their other two best friends home and fry  cutlets  tonight. It is a family favorite but so much work

I hope everyone continues to have a great Monday


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Was out grilling the steaks yesterday and the light shower turned ugly.  High winds, sky got black, rushed the process & ran into the house. As I was putting out rest of dinner heard wind like never before, even the hurricane in FL 2 years ago.  

It took out neighbor to right of me a small three foot circumference tree and tossed it on neighbors pickup.  Bed messed up pretty bad, not sure if totalled or not. It’s the tree on the left of me that gives me the willies though.  It’s circumference has to be at least 15 feet.  One of it’s large branches crashed down, landed a few feet from our house. Basically, it went airborne!

Our roof leaked a little from deluge, that’s a First.  Need to get up there and peek to see if any shingles blew off.  What’s really weird was an hour late the sky was blue and we were all out in the pool.

Paid off balance on upcoming trip.  Glad I checked to see if TA had it set up as a package vs the transitional type (pay first night & rest of deposit).  Ridiculous really, not even a reminder email from TA.  One of the reasons I rarely use them unless the price is drastically discounted is what I deem a definite lack of service/knowledge.  Well, that & the loss of ability to control the reservation lol.



tink1957 said:


> Unfortunately I can't renew online since the last time I renewed the requirement changed to a one time thing where you have to verify your identity and bring ss card, marriage license, birth certificate and utility bills etc. and after that you get to renew online.





Lynne G said:


> Tink, that's interesting.  We can do online forever.  Just have to come in when after paying to renew, to get your mug shot again.  That was me, last year.
> 
> Have to renew my AP that expires the day after my birthday.  May do it in person this year.  Every year, since picking it up in the park, renewed by phone.  Hey, and happy a bonus 3 month this year.  Means may get 2 Octobers out of it, this year, Mouse at beginning of October, then Dark Side until after Columbus Day.  Thinking mouse end of September and first week of October for Dark Side.  May not stay over Columbus Day next year.  And egad, maybe even going end of April next year, for hopefully, riding a float or two in the Dark Side. Serious thought.  Have to use that SW credit from August by end of May next year.



Nothing like a SWA credit burning a hole in your pocket!



Robo56 said:


> Tink.......know what you mean about the drivers license. With the exception of a few states that are still fighting it a majority of states are giving all drivers until 2020 to have their drivers license updated to the.....Real License...... This is even if your license is not do yet. All must be converted to Real License by 2020. You will not be able to fly without it........even if you have not heard of this call your BMV and make sure where your State stands on this. To make sure your complient by 2020.
> 
> You have to bring SS card.
> 
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Divorce Decree if you divorce and went back to maiden name
> 
> Marriage certificate
> 
> Proof of present address
> 
> You are then issued a new license which they will mail to you. It has a star in the upper right hand corner of the License.
> 
> I learned this a few months ago when I renewed.



PA was fighting it tooth & nail. Not surprising as they still use stone tablets & chisels in our state government.  DH got the enhanced one this year.  He has CDL which requires another layer of security to jump thru here, which I’m all for BTW!

I still have old one, renewal not until Aug ‘20.  Looks like i’ll Be lugging my passport on trips


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Tink.......know what you mean about the drivers license. With the exception of a few states that are still fighting it a majority of states are giving all drivers until 2020 to have their drivers license updated to the.....Real License...... This is even if your license is not do yet. All must be converted to Real License by 2020. You will not be able to fly without it........even if you have not heard of this call your BMV and make sure where your State stands on this. To make sure your complient by 2020.
> 
> You have to bring SS card.
> 
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Divorce Decree if you divorce and went back to maiden name
> 
> Marriage certificate
> 
> Proof of present address
> 
> You are then issued a new license which they will mail to you. It has a star in the upper right hand corner of the License.
> 
> I learned this a few months ago when I renewed.




_When I moved to Georgia in 2015, the state was already in the program of Real License.
They started it July 2012.
(Illinois won't have it until 2019)


I have the GA license with the 5 point gold star in the right upper corner of my licsense

I have a bit over 2 more years before it expires.


You know when someone talks about something, you think, I wonder if that will effect me.

Went and checked my DL and saw I was fine.
But that was after I posted to Tink about the renewals.._


----------



## macraven

_back  home bobbie68

I'm glad you started your trip report!


Charlie and Olivia will stay friends and things will work out 
They are both young and their minds will grow more after the bodies stop growing.

He will always be your son!

keisha!  Is this the neighbors you like or detest?
I need to know which side to root for.......

Do I say, oh my that is awful or do I say, Woot.......



We got our afternoon rain and now humidity is at 90%.
But temps are down a tad.

Very normal for us to get showers in the summer time and the sun comes back out.

Last week lawn was mowed bout a few hours after that downpour._


----------



## Lynne G

Oppressive humidity tonight.  Ripe for a thunderstorm to break out.  We get that line of storms Keisha had, tomorrow afternoon.  Sorry to hear of all the destructive wind did.  Humidity will be just as bad tomorrow, as a cold front will give us a nicer day after the storms finish.  

Quiet night.  Chicken Parm and pasta for dinner.  I must look like the cook, as soon as the kids came home, we are hungry, why dinner not made yet. Um, I like to relax when I get home.

Bobbie, hugs and nice that you are helping that boy as much as your own.    I am still nervous when little one drives, and it has been almost a year.  Hehe, older one says my nail marks are still on his front passenger door.  Yeah, that mom break is still sometimes applied.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was just another average day. I sent dh out driving with B today. Why should I have all the fun?

Dinner tonight was meatloaf, green bean “crack”, and Hawaiian dinner rolls. I’m trying to decide if I want to cook the Pilsbury cinnamon rolls that have been inf the fridge for several weeks.



schumigirl said:


> Hotel is beautiful, we stayed here last year so we knew it would be, but The Towers are a different level......we have an amazing view of Rockefeller Centre again, but because we are so high up we can see ESB and over to the river.


I’m having flashbacks of my trip to the Top of the Rock.



tink1957 said:


> I have to renew my driver's license sometime before the first. Guess I'll have to do that tomorrow and hope I have everything required since the new renewal process started just after my last renewal.


 I have no idea when mine expires. When we moved 2 years ago I did a change of address at the DMV so I could get a new picture. The new picture looks worse than the old one.



Lynne G said:


> Jacket was on, then off, then when hair on arms were standing up, jacket back on


This is me at work. I don’t know why we can’t keep a constant temperature.



kohlby said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and I have the normal things planned yet again. I need to come up with something good to give myself as a present since my family is hopeless. My husband grew up with birthdays being no big deal so he doesn't quite understand adults doing more than getting a cake. I want to go somewhere but haven't decided where yet. (I wouldn't actually go on my birthday but a trip a different weekend).


Happy birthday! I hope you find a fun place for a birthday trip. My poor husband was born on Christmas Eve, so we always make a point of celebrating his birthday. I’m also a December baby, so I know what it’s like to get forgotten in the holiday festivities.



Lynne G said:


> Thinking mouse end of September and first week of October for Dark Side.


We did that week way back in 1996 (first anniversary). I think it was our best Disney/Universal trip.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade67- my daughter got her license in January and really is nervous about driving. I did force her yesterday to drive with me only in the car. She did good but I can see a bit of hesitation on her part. I do get nervous about her braking. I tend to say something and it makes her more nervous. I told her I will try and sit and be quiet. Meanwhile she can feel my foot hitting the imaginary brake on my side.


 It will be a while before B gets her license. She was too scared to learn when she was 15/16, so now it looks like she won’t get the license until after she turns 18.



keishashadow said:


> It took out neighbor to right of me a small three foot circumference tree and tossed it on neighbors pickup. Bed messed up pretty bad, not sure if totalled or not. It’s the tree on the left of me that gives me the willies though. It’s circumference has to be at least 15 feet. One of it’s large branches crashed down, landed a few feet from our house. Basically, it went airborne!
> 
> Our roof leaked a little from deluge, that’s a First. Need to get up there and peek to see if any shingles blew off. What’s really weird was an hour late the sky was blue and we were all out in the pool.


 Scary weather. It’s stories like this that makes me glad we only have one tree. We need to have a couple of shingles replaced. There are two lying on our deck right now.

I think those cinnamon rolls are calling. Time for dessert.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, darn DMV, blame our state’s inertia background? Not like they did not know this requirement was going to be live.  
  Annoying, more than anything why we are not compliant.  Why we also have passports.  I have little faith in 2 years, I will have a Real ID conplant driver license. I would really like to be wrong, and we get one in the next year.  Won’t help my two trips this year.


----------



## RAPstar

Well I'm an idiot who forgot the price of the room I booked at RPR and have been subtracting the amount I was gonna pay for Aventura instead. So I've been planning on that budget and not the one that's an extra $600. So I switched back. Tho I'm considering doing Sapphire instead, but the $100 credit is tempting. But still, I was really looking forward to going back to RPR. Poop. I just needed to vent to people who'd understand lol.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Well I'm an idiot who forgot the price of the room I booked at RPR and have been subtracting the amount I was gonna pay for Aventura instead. So I've been planning on that budget and not the one that's an extra $600. So I switched back. Tho I'm considering doing Sapphire instead, but the $100 credit is tempting. But still, I was really looking forward to going back to RPR. Poop. I just needed to vent to people who'd understand lol.




_My kind of people......

I love the ones that whine and are indecisive.....

Makes me not feel alone

_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I’m sure they’re in good paws. Extra cuddles and some treats when u get home & all will be forgiven.



Aww!! That's cute! Yep- our pet sitter is great!! She sends pictures every day!!



bobbie68 said:


> I am glad to be back! I missed having my DIS friends to chat with. I am off to bring their other two best friends home and fry cutlets tonight. It is a family favorite but so much work



Hi Bobbie!!



keishashadow said:


> Paid off balance on upcoming trip



 That's the best feeling!!

Hi everyone!! I've been away from my computer! Had two great beach days here!! So, I'm trying to catch up with you!! It was nice to be "unplugged" from the electronics. I just used my phone to take pictures. We've had wonderful seafood dinners! This evening after dinner, we went to Jockey's Ridge. It's a HUGE sand dune- it's like climbing up a mountain.  And at the top it looks like you're in the Sahara desert!

 

We fly home tomorrow night!! It's been nice to spend time with Kyle & Erin! Will miss my boy sooo much!! But very happy and excited for both of them!!


----------



## macraven

_I'm glad you check in with us pattyw
About to call out the doggies to go find youse...


safe travels back home._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, from off site, to off site, to RPR.  I feel ya, RAPstar.  Totally understand.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Patty having a great beach time, and full of seafood.  Safe travel tomorrow.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Robbie ...I feel for you but you will have more $ for HHN stuff and the rooftop bar looks awesome.

Glad patty is enjoying her beach time.

Bad news is my dryer went out while Danielle was doing the laundry today...she tends to overload so I'm not too surprised.  My appliance guy retired so I was worrying that I would have to get a new dryer.  It sounded like the belt so she looked on YouTube and it seems like an easy fix.  We took off the top of the dryer and no belt was visible so we ordered a new belt ... we will see in a few days.


----------



## bobbie68

Macraven- Thanks for the support  kind words and welcoming me back. I agree with what you said. It is so hard to see them struggling with such life issues when there is so much going on already. I can still see how much they care for each other. In this day with these young people you don't see it that much.

LynneG- Thanks I have always been the one that had all the kids over to hang out. When he came into our live three and a half years ago there was something special and different. My husband and I do think of him like our own and that is why we are not closing the door on him. I am so glad Olivia and him can work it out. I am glad so many moms can understand the driving thing.

PattyW- Thanks and hi to you too. I am glad to hear you are doing such a  nice relaxing visit. When we went to visit my aunt in Cape Coral we went to Fort Myers Beach for awhile it was so nice. I love sea food dinners.

Charade67- I am glad that your daughter is going to get it. Better late than never.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I'm glad you check in with us pattyw
> About to call out the doggies to go find youse...
> 
> 
> safe travels back home._



Thanks, Mac! It's been hard to be off of my computer! 



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Patty having a great beach time, and full of seafood.  Safe travel tomorrow.



Thanks Lynne!!



tink1957 said:


> Glad patty is enjoying her beach time.



Thanks Tink!!



tink1957 said:


> Bad news is my dryer went out while Danielle was doing the laundry today...she tends to overload so I'm not too surprised. My appliance guy retired so I was worrying that I would have to get a new dryer. It sounded like the belt so she looked on YouTube and it seems like an easy fix. We took off the top of the dryer and no belt was visible so we ordered a new belt ... we will see in a few days.



 on the dryer!! Hope it's just the belt!!



bobbie68 said:


> PattyW- Thanks and hi to you too. I am glad to hear you are doing such a nice relaxing visit. When we went to visit my aunt in Cape Coral we went to Fort Myers Beach for awhile it was so nice. I love sea food dinners.



Thanks Bobbie! and  to you guys! It's hard to watch your kids go through a tough time! We're here for you!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  Sorry I haven't been posting much.  A lot happening in the Agave household.  Between the AC going out and taking two visits by the repairman to fix, my pre-op appointments, DH being laid off, then getting called to run another job, then laid off again, a female relative weekend to see West Side Story in Minneapolis and my son losing a friend....I've been a bit preoccupied.

The AC is finally fixed with the final part installed at the Townhouse.

Today was a series of preoperative appointments: lab, xray, physical and Anesthesia consultation.  It took all morning.  My potassium is low due to one of my medications so I've been put on a suppliment.  After my morning at the University Clinic, I had an evening appointment with my GP for medication management.  Dinner was Subway.

DH just finished a job working 12 hour days on the weekend.  They want him to run another job in a few weeks.  We don't know how that is going to work due to my surgery. He has requested the time off.

Saturday night I stayed in Minneapolis at a hotel.  My sister flew in from Albuquerque, My mom, nieces and Sister-in law drove down from Northern MN and my another sister-in-law and niece just drove over from their suburban home and we all went to West Side Story.  The level of coordination to get this plan off the ground was astounding.  

A friend of my son's has been declared "brain dead" or some other euphemism and is hooked up to machines to help her breathe.  Prognosis is bad.  He doesn't know what happened.  He is beside himself and I have been trying to counsel him between doctor appointments.

Whew!  That was a lot to type.  

Schumi, keep those live reports coming.  I need the inspiration.  

Those of you attending HHN this year, I look forward to hearing all about it.

Glad to hear from Patty and welcome home Bobbie.


----------



## macraven

_Well Miss Wednesday that was a lot to read

Having the ac fixed, your husband’s job, your son’s friend medical condition and you flunked the potassium test....

You’ve had a lot on your plate

I’m sending you 
from all of us homies here

Have you in my prayer list !


Your surgery is coming soon and I just know it will be fine
You will recover and be able to do back flips one year from now

For those of us going to hhn, we will send you highlights and pictures _


----------



## macraven

_Tink I hope the dryer belt comes soon and your problem is solved _


----------



## macraven

_I sat up to midnight to make this post to a very special homie



  Kohlby!



 for everyone 



Have a great day and celebrate 

It’s your day and it will be a fun one for youse !_


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Hey Robbie ...I feel for you but you will have more $ for HHN stuff and the rooftop bar looks awesome.



Not really, cause I've already been subtracting what the total cost of aventura is when I've been doing my budget, so I wont have any more than what I thought. I just wont have a surprise extra 600 taken from me if I didn't realize the mistake in my math till I got to rpr lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of hugs Agavegirl.  So hard, when lots on your table.  Happy to hear your AC got fixed.  The humidity this morning, sweating just stepping outside.  AC needed in summer.  Very hard to see your kid going through sad times, and DH not having a steady job.  Sending both of them hugs too.  And I hope all the tests and scans give you the green light for having a totally successful operation.  Lots of well wishes and mummy dust sent.

Eek, Tink, no dryer.  Hope it is an easy fix.  I'm on my first dryer still, but 2nd washer.  Kids stuff they washer full, and both the dryer and washer eat socks, apparently, too.

With that,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  That's right, eat a taco, or  

So, time for tea, the AC is cranking quite a bit this morning.  The sun is shining, but clouds are a comin'.  Then all breaks loose with a thunderstorm, bringing lots of rain, and high winds.  But by the evening, ah, less humidity and a pretty sunset. 

Have a totally good Tuesday.  Sending lots of good thoughts that all homies have a great day, and hey, a Taco Bell run or two should make it better.


----------



## Lynne G

- Have a very happy birthday Kohlby.


----------



## pattyw

agavegirl1 said:


> Glad to hear from Patty



Thanks!

I'm  sending lots of  and prayers your way!! 

 to Kohlby!!

Lynne- tacos sound good!!

Happy Tuesday! Going down to walk along the beach and enjoy the waves one last time before getting packed up!




Have a great day all!!


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> Not really, cause I've already been subtracting what the total cost of aventura is when I've been doing my budget, so I wont have any more than what I thought. I just wont have a surprise extra 600 taken from me if I didn't realize the mistake in my math till I got to rpr lol.


I take it back then  
At least you have the $100 dining credit 

 again to kohlby.

 agavegirl...what a rough time...hope you enjoyed seeing West Side Story anyway.

Glad I didn't have to work yesterday since a heavy rainstorm flooded the area where I work. We often have flash flood warnings  but I've never seen it happen in all the years since i've been here.  Good news is  the roads are all clear now.  Funny thing is we live 25 miles away and it barely sprinkled.

I was going to do laundry today but I guess I'll reorganize my bedroom instead.  I have several storage boxes to sort through and I need to donate the clothes I never wear.

Have a great day and a taco too


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Kohlby 

 
Hope you have a great Birthday.


----------



## macraven

_I love Taco Bell day

Chalupas!_


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, I went back to Aventura, but booked the deluxe queen instead of the skyline since the deluxe are 395 sq ft. Wheeee

Back to work!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning Everyone!

Happy Birthday Kohlby!

Im sending good thoughts to Agave and Bobbie!  

Waving Hi to Tink, MAc, Lynne, Patty, Robo, Rap, Schumi and anyone else I missed.

I fell into a piece of cake yesterday - so today is back on my eating plan. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tink1957

I know what you mean ck...I fell into a bowl of ice cream last night


----------



## Robo56

Agavegirl1 sounds like you have been a busy lady getting ready for surgery and with all the other things going on in your life. Hugs  and prayers for you as you get ready for surgery and for son also as he says goodbye to a good friend .


bobbie68 great to see you back

 



Enjoy your walk on the beach this morning. Safe travels home Pattyw.


Morning Mac and Lynne. Taco Tuesday is good. We are having Mexican food for dinner tonight. 

Tink hope you and your daughter can get the dryer fixed.


The Momma deer brought her baby fawn up to the window this morning. The little deer is getting bigger. They came up in the back yard while I was out yesterday.


----------



## tink1957

Robo...how special that the mama deer brought her baby to visit you.  One of my favorite memories with my mom was seeing a mama deer and twin fawns cross the road in front of us when we were traveling to go shopping in town.  A rare sight and it made our day.


----------



## Robo56

ckmiles said:


> I fell into a piece of cake yesterday - so today is back on my eating plan.





tink1957 said:


> I know what you mean ck...I fell into a bowl of ice cream last night



I fell into a bag of Southern Barbecue potato chips last night......LOL.....hope I can redeem myself today, but they were good 

Have to allow some extra treats sometime.

Hey! ckmiles


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds lovely Robo, deer watching.  Hope you and family are doing well. 

Hey Mac, hope those cats made ya coffee.

CK, nice to hear from ya.  Eh, must have had, let them eat cake, in your head, and just had to act.  We all just fall off sometimes.  Fell into making my own milkshake late night.  I was hot, even with the AC on.  Hope you have a great day.

RAPstar, I think you'll be happy with your final choice.  And hey, $100 of food can buy quite a bit.  And, looking at the food court there, I'm going to take a trip over, just to look at it, and maybe buy something to eat.  Everything will be new, and that's awesome.  Quick ride to the parks, and great views from the rooms.  Roof top bar.  You're set.








....  it's going to be a long day.  And a very hot and humid one.  No real breeze to speak of. 

Follow on homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Just polishing off my Prime Day order.  Not too much exciting but did get two Star Trek boxed sets for jr/Xmas, the $25 GC w/$5 credit, Norton Sec code for $20 (always scrambling when the desktop’s is expiring) & a pre order for Frommer’s Hawaii book. 

Quick jaunt up to roof, appears something blew on it and clogged downspout.  Mr cleared it out and ran house.  We shall see next big rain I suppose.  Scares the bejesus out of me when he gets up there on front of house, 3 story type set up.  

To Kohlby!



macraven said:


> _back  home bobbie68
> 
> I'm glad you started your trip report!
> 
> 
> Charlie and Olivia will stay friends and things will work out
> They are both young and their minds will grow more after the bodies stop growing.
> 
> He will always be your son!
> 
> keisha!  Is this the neighbors you like or detest?
> I need to know which side to root for.......
> 
> Do I say, oh my that is awful or do I say, Woot.......
> 
> 
> 
> We got our afternoon rain and now humidity is at 90%.
> But temps are down a tad.
> 
> Very normal for us to get showers in the summer time and the sun comes back out.
> 
> Last week lawn was mowed bout a few hours after that downpour._



Still sticky here, they are promising a cold front tomorrow.

Detest doesn’t quite cover it.  I notice he took down his zip line cord that infringes on the woods/power company’s land.  Built a large storage shed there too.  Live on street with three councilmen, the zoning rules don’t necessarily apply equally to all here.



RAPstar said:


> Well I'm an idiot who forgot the price of the room I booked at RPR and have been subtracting the amount I was gonna pay for Aventura instead. So I've been planning on that budget and not the one that's an extra $600. So I switched back. Tho I'm considering doing Sapphire instead, but the $100 credit is tempting. But still, I was really looking forward to going back to RPR. Poop. I just needed to vent to people who'd understand lol.



That happens, good thing u caught now vs later.  When the APH rates come out, if you don’t have one, don’t forget to run the numbers on upgrading to the cheapest version to see if the hotel rates are cheaper or even a wash for possible trip next year.  


tink1957 said:


> Hey Robbie ...I feel for you but you will have more $ for HHN stuff and the rooftop bar looks awesome.
> 
> Glad patty is enjoying her beach time.
> 
> Bad news is my dryer went out while Danielle was doing the laundry today...she tends to overload so I'm not too surprised.  My appliance guy retired so I was worrying that I would have to get a new dryer.  It sounded like the belt so she looked on YouTube and it seems like an easy fix.  We took off the top of the dryer and no belt was visible so we ordered a new belt ... we will see in a few days.



Well that absolutely sux, sorry to hear.  Hope it comes back to life!


agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  Sorry I haven't been posting much.  A lot happening in the Agave household.  Between the AC going out and taking two visits by the repairman to fix, my pre-op appointments, DH being laid off, then getting called to run another job, then laid off again, a female relative weekend to see West Side Story in Minneapolis and my son losing a friend....I've been a bit preoccupied.
> 
> The AC is finally fixed with the final part installed at the Townhouse.
> 
> Today was a series of preoperative appointments: lab, xray, physical and Anesthesia consultation.  It took all morning.  My potassium is low due to one of my medications so I've been put on a suppliment.  After my morning at the University Clinic, I had an evening appointment with my GP for medication management.  Dinner was Subway.
> 
> DH just finished a job working 12 hour days on the weekend.  They want him to run another job in a few weeks.  We don't know how that is going to work due to my surgery. He has requested the time off.
> 
> Saturday night I stayed in Minneapolis at a hotel.  My sister flew in from Albuquerque, My mom, nieces and Sister-in law drove down from Northern MN and my another sister-in-law and niece just drove over from their suburban home and we all went to West Side Story.  The level of coordination to get this plan off the ground was astounding.
> 
> A friend of my son's has been declared "brain dead" or some other euphemism and is hooked up to machines to help her breathe.  Prognosis is bad.  He doesn't know what happened.  He is beside himself and I have been trying to counsel him between doctor appointments.
> 
> Whew!  That was a lot to type.
> 
> Schumi, keep those live reports coming.  I need the inspiration.
> 
> Those of you attending HHN this year, I look forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> Glad to hear from Patty and welcome home Bobbie.



Yikes, talk about a series of storms in your house. Hang in there!  Did you get a surgery date yet?

PS have never seen a professional production of WSS.  One of my fav musicals.



Robo56 said:


> Agavegirl1 sounds like you have been a busy lady getting ready for surgery and with all the other things going on in your life. Hugs  and prayers for you as you get ready for surgery and for son also as he says goodbye to a good friend .
> 
> 
> bobbie68 great to see you back
> 
> View attachment 337548
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk on the beach this morning. Safe travels home Pattyw.
> 
> 
> Morning Mac and Lynne. Taco Tuesday is good. We are having Mexican food for dinner tonight.
> 
> Tink hope you and your daughter can get the dryer fixed.
> 
> 
> The Momma deer brought her baby fawn up to the window this morning. The little deer is getting bigger. They came up in the back yard while I was out yesterday.



That is magical!  My mind is drawing a blank on dinner.  Mr won’t touch Mexican food, making walking tacos for gang later this week, always toss a burger at the man who is such a picky eater it can be a challenge at times.



Robo56 said:


> I fell into a bag of Southern Barbecue potato chips last night......LOL.....hope I can redeem myself today, but they were good
> 
> Have to allow some extra treats sometime.
> 
> Hey! ckmiles



LoL I had half a can of salt & vinegar lays last night for dinner.  Bonus points I lugged it home in my suitcase from last trip.  Very whole ones but still tasted mighty good with my ho-made strawberry lemonade. Will call it comfort food.


----------



## Lynne G

Good thing little one left her hair tie in my pocketbook.  Oh my, walk had me dripping in sweat from the first 5 minutes.  For once, the AC does not feel too cool yet.  Clouds are starting to fill the sky, tree leaves are upside down.  Rain is on its way.

Keisha, glad DH unclogged the drain, and safe back on ground.  Yum, I like strawberries, and lemonade.  Good choice for drink.  Have steak for dinner, then DH can cook, grill it.  Yep, burgers are a staple in our house too.  Looking for less humidity days, after these storms pass.  Latest weather guy says, the storms will be down the shore by later in the evening.  Like most summer thunderstorms, 1 to 2 inches of rain in like 10 minutes, trees down, smell of smoke from lightning strikes, dark as night skies, then boom, blue skies and bright sun, like nothing happened.  Flood warning until 8pm.  Guess I will be picking up those tacos on the way home.  Not going out in the storm.


----------



## schumigirl

Another drive by.......haven’t caught up with all posts.......

But  Kohlby and as always, hugs to agavegirl.........will try to do some live reporting......



Checked in for flight to Orlando tomorrow.........

Hotter than Hades here.........no complaining though...........

Bryant Park and New York Public Library this morning. Bought an unusual copy of A Christmas Carol......not leather bound as planned, but cute. Then more mooching around.........lunch was Todd English in the Plaza today, and bottle of Prosecco too.........nice!

Heavy downpours predicted at 4pm till 7, dark clouds are building right now and it’s quite the sight from our vantage point up here.......

So, plan to have a snooze........did I mention how hot it is here, 94 right now........... then pack everything up except for what we need for tomorrow morning.

Booked the hotels car service to take us to JFK tomorrow morning.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, just heard a clap of thunder.  Most of the thunderstorms are coming between 3 and 8, then chance with more, at 9 to 10.  Almost ready for it, as oh so muggy (think I've said that 3 times so far today.  93 and sticky).  Safe travel tomorrow.  JFK such a huge airport.  Nice you have a car service to take you there.  Then, Florida heat.  More lizard weather for ya.


----------



## schumigirl

This is amazing!!! 

Can barely see buildings around us......no ESB and Rockefeller is barely visible.......thank goodness we knew this was coming and we weren’t out on our planned boat tour........or walking in Central Park........

Thunder is loud here too Lynne..........lightning is quite spectacular..........

Not quite packed anything yet.......watching the weather is keeping me busy.........


----------



## tink1957

I love a good storm when I'm safely inside.


----------



## Lynne G

And the skies opened on the way home.  Temp dropped to 74, and oh so many puddles and flooding on the roads.  Home now.  I love a storm too, but soaking pant bottoms and shoes that sloshed underwater, not fun.  Dry and changed now.  Hope my shoes dry out.  Pants should be quicker.


----------



## macraven

_I just got stuck in a quick down pour....
It came quickly and then stopped by the time I got home.

Went to CVS to pick up a prescription.

Took my umbrella in the car with me as I heard thunder when I was getting out of the car.
Glad I did.

I stayed in the store for ten minutes waiting for it to clear up and decided to make a dash for the car.

Pouring rain and couldn't see very well.
Saw the silver suv and used the remote to open the car door.


You know where this is going.......


Got in the vehicle and tossed the umbrella on the floor of the front seat.
Used my fob to start the car.
Suv started but when I put it in reverse, nothing happened.....

I looked to the passenger seat and saw papers and a folder on it.
Strange, I had nothing on the front seats when I went into the store....




Dawned on me, this is not my car.........
But it unlocked when I clicked my remote.

Jumped out of the car and the one next to it was mine.
Holy Moly

Took off like a bat out of hell and drove home.


It's been 30 minutes since I have been home and no rain, but hot again and humid

_


----------



## macraven

_I spy Schumi!!

Happy you dropped in and filled us up on today's adventure.

Good thing that you were in the hotel when the skies opened up

I say open a bottle of wine and enjoy looking out at the sky line from your window._


----------



## Lynne G

Blue skies.  All gone is the rain.  Time for dinner.  Quite lovely out now.  Hey, it is also double shot Tuesday here.  Make it a double Schumi.

That is so funny Mac.  I did that one time in my old car.  I was like hum, oops.  Got out of there quick too.  It it open the door, just not the ignition.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac is still laughing at me over what I did today 

Told him I was traumatized and can't fix dinner now.
He said, lets hit Subway then.......
_


----------



## Lynne G

Then he’s a keeper, Mac. 

Home made pot stickers for us.  Not my idea, but am hungry.


----------



## Lynne G

News showed a funnel cloud over Brooklyn.  Stay safe Schumi, and all your family.


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday Kohlby!

Heard thunder today, but never saw any rain.


Tink - Hope you get the dryer fixed soon. I know I would hate to be without one even if it were just a few days.

Agavegirl - So sorry to hear about your son’s friend. Continued prayers for your upcoming surgery.

Robo - How cool that the deer brought her fawn close to the house. We occasionally see them in our backyard, but they never come close.

Macraven - I once got into the wrong car and there were people in it. How embarrassing.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for your update Schumi.  Stay dry.

Keisha, I totally forgot about Prime Day!  (And surgery date is July 24th, one week away)

It's been sunny and dry here for days.  Poor DH is working 12 hour days in the heat.  After today, he's back to "laid off status". 

Mac, I have done the very same thing.  I think the other car was not actually locked so the sound of my car unlocking nearby, made me think I had unlocked it.  Any "trauma" to excuse you from cooking dinner is okay in my book.  I used numerous doctor appointments yesterday and we had Subway...hehe.

 Kohlby!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good evening! Just dropping into say hello. We have been stuck with thunderstorms and rain since 3:00. I forgot to grocery store before so sent hubby on the way home.

Thanks again everyone for the support and welcoming me back. Being on the DIS with great peeps helps keep me busy and pumped for my next trip.

Dinner is done now to go clean. Brian has  to fix the leaky shower so I will have no water in my house for a couple of hours. 

I hope everyone has a great night doing what they love to do


----------



## macraven

_bobbie, once you post in this thread, you are a homie for life.

Now some of our homies are still on extended vacations of about close to 2 years....
but most do drop back in on occasion to let us know they are doing fine.



I have a hard enough time trying to know where my "kids" are most of the time so don't give me heart failure and take off without a heads up.......lol_


----------



## Monykalyn

I am here-trying to get caught up but will have to do that tomorrow...eyes are closing whether I am ready or not.

so a  to @kohlby 
and ato @agavegirl1 with all going on with her!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  It's a travel day for Schumi.  The rest of us homies are plotting and scheming for upcoming travel, with countdowns closer and further. 

And, the storms are gone, the clouds are starting to break up, a most refreshing low 60's after it.  Windows were wide open after the rain, and slept so well.  68 on the 6 am peak at the thermometer.

Well, you know what today is, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, yes ladies and gentlemen,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, .  Yes, the work week is half over for those keeping track.  Rainy week-end in store for us, but that's okay, Today, and the next 2 days, high of 87, and low humidity, full sun.   This is summer weather that is beaut ti full.   

Tea for me, now.  Hope all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday.  And take a deep breath, Friday will be here before ya know it.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!


Mac- I am embarrassed to say I went thru a period of getting into the wrong white car -  I did it 3 times in the matter of a few weeks. It was broad daylight for me!  

Waving Hi to Lynne, Agave, Bobbie, Monk, Charade; Patty, tink, Schumi and Robo.

I have an appointment at the beauty parlor after work.  - I love saying beauty parlor, reminds me of my grammy.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pattyw

Well it was touch and go yesterday on our flight back home. Our flight went from Raleigh and connected in BWI to Buffalo. The storms cancelled many flights! Thankfully, ours was just delayed. We made it home at 1:45 this morning! I'm just a little tired!! I was supposed to take vacation the rest of the week, but I didn't want to get real behind at work, so I'm here today! 

Have a great Wednesday all!!


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, did you sleep at all before you went to work today?

Hope you have an easy work day and get caught up with the work

You must be dedicated !

Or maybe it is donut day at work and all you can eat

That would be the reason for me to go to work after a short sleep prior_


----------



## keishashadow

Boards being skittish for me this am, lost several posts mid stream grrr

So excited to find the first ripe tomato of the season yesterday in the garden!!! Ranks up there with Xmas, nothing like that taste. Made BLTs & fried zucchini, perfection!  Today, well that’s still up in the air.  No kiddo today, think i’ll Be a slug and float in pool until my afternoon driving duties roll ‘round.

Carole - hope u were high & dry when the bulk off storm hit yesterday

Mac - not sure it’s a good thing I 100% follow your reasoning on subway for dinner lol. I’ve opened door @ WM and thought someone swiped GD car seat. Took a good minute there to figure it out duh

Ckmiles - used to be a gal here years back who was a beautician.  She took great offense to my using the term beauty shop.  Couldn’t help it, was ingrained from childhood.  Parlor sounds quite elegant, better than salon IMO.  Funny what ruffles people’s feathers.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, did you sleep at all before you went to work today?
> 
> Hope you have an easy work day and get caught up with the work
> 
> You must be dedicated !
> 
> Or maybe it is donut day at work and all you can eat
> 
> That would be the reason for me to go to work after a short sleep prior_



Got a few hours of sleep! No donuts here Now that you mention them, will have to get a donut with my lunch from Tim Hortons(along with a large coffee, of course!)! With all the traveling this summer, just want to keep up at work! and make sure the bosses aren't spending too much $$!!



keishashadow said:


> So excited to find the first ripe tomato of the season yesterday in the garden!!! Ranks up there with Xmas, nothing like that taste. Made BLTs & fried zucchini, perfection! Today, well that’s still up in the air. No kiddo today, think i’ll Be a slug and float in pool until my afternoon driving duties roll ‘round.



Love homegrown tomatoes! Ours aren't looking great- but our zucchinis are abundant !! Enjoy the pool!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!

Mac-my DH got vanity plates and hung a shiny strand of beads from his visor to distinguish his 2017 CRV, maroon from the hundreds of identical cars in any given parking lot.  That body style is also almost exactly like a few other manufactures.

Grey here-hoping for more rain. Storm blew through yesterday.
In my world we are on the 3rd incarnation of Monday...at least tomorrow is my "friday" as I am off for a 3 day weekend!
Hope Schumi made it to Orlando safely!


----------



## Lynne G

The sky on my lovely lunchtime walk.  

Sorry you have rain, MonyK.


----------



## Robo56

Howdy, Sans family 

Yep, keisha the Dis has been wonky on my IPad for sure today. Decided to get on the Desktop.



tink1957 said:


> Robo...how special that the mama deer brought her baby to visit you. One of my favorite memories with my mom was seeing a mama deer and twin fawns cross the road in front of us when we were traveling to go shopping in town. A rare sight and it made our day.



 Tink those mom memories are sure special.

I have tried not to let the doe get to comfortable around me as I'am afraid she will do this with a hunter and she will be killed. I try to shoo her away, but she just stands there and looks at me. It melts my heart. I was out in the backyard and I could have walked right up to her and petted her. The fawn was a little more stand offish at first then she came close to me also.



Lynne G said:


> Sounds lovely Robo, deer watching. Hope you and family are doing well.



We are hanging in there Lynne. It is a wake up call that even if you are the victim of a accident that does not mean you are not going to go through some physical and emotional grief. Have to keep it in check and deal with what the day hands you and no more at times. Will be glad when this is over with for sure.



keishashadow said:


> LoL I had half a can of salt & vinegar lays last night for dinner. Bonus points I lugged it home in my suitcase from last trip. Very whole ones but still tasted mighty good with my ho-made strawberry lemonade. Will call it comfort food.



LOL.....that makes the chips treat even more special as it was lovingly cared for in your luggage home...




schumigirl said:


> Checked in for flight to Orlando tomorrow.........
> 
> Hotter than Hades here.........no complaining though...........



I know you have been in Lizard Heaven with the heat in New York. It will continue in Orlando. Have a safe flight into MCO and enjoy your time at the Resort and Parks.



macraven said:


> Dawned on me, this is not my car.........
> But it unlocked when I clicked my remote.
> 
> Jumped out of the car and the one next to it was mine.
> Holy Moly



I can' remember if I posted this on the Sans or not, but a couple of years ago I had just pulled up and parked at Walmart and I was getting ready to get out of my SUV and I heard the back door open and shut and I looked in the back seat and there was a little girl who I guess was about 12 sitting in my back seat. I told her she was in the wrong vehicle and she looked at me wide eyed.....opened the door to get out and her mom was standing there. She was laughing and was very apologetic and told her daughter that my vehicle looked nothing like theirs. Their vehicle was parked right next to mine though.




Charade67 said:


> Robo - How cool that the deer brought her fawn close to the house. We occasionally see them in our backyard, but they never come close.



I do like the wild life here for sure. Hope you got B's glasses sorted out




Lynne G said:


> Tea for me, now. Hope all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday. And take a deep breath, Friday will be here before ya know it.



You have a wonderful Wednesday too Lynne.




ckmiles said:


> Waving Hi to Lynne, Agave, Bobbie, Monk, Charade; Patty, tink, Schumi and Robo.



Hey! ckmiles 




ckmiles said:


> I have an appointment at the beauty parlor after work. - I love saying beauty parlor, reminds me of my grammy.



Beauty Parlor is the norm in the South. I had my hair and pedicure done yesterday. Do like getting a little pampering....not diapered ....LOL...spoiled...... I look kinda human again...LOL




pattyw said:


> We made it home at 1:45 this morning! I'm just a little tired!! I was supposed to take vacation the rest of the week, but I didn't want to get real behind at work, so I'm here today!



Hope you get some rest today.


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon sans family. It is a nice bright and warm day here in CT. I love this weather. Not sure if my  are liking it too much.

Macraven - Wow I would have done the exact same thing and high tailed it out of there. I am not sure if I would tell my hubby he loves to razz me about forgetting things like that.  LOl! I will remember about disappearing my friend

Also I have to ask you since you live in GA, is there something special about boiled peanuts? We got some when we stopped off at Peach World on the way home. They were really hyping them up. We bought some but couldn't figure out why she said they were a delicacy. 

Robo56 thanks for the welcoming back! It is nice to be here.

Ckmiles- thanks for the hugs they always help!

Today and tomorrow are my busy days with the teens. Liv and Charlie have two best friends that they hang with all the time. My house was selected last year as the main hang out. They say we are the cool parents. They call them selves the squad 2 boys and 2 girls. The only thing is they can eat sooooooooo much. I tend to make pasta dishes for dinner so I can stretch it. I love these kids they are good ones, but they don't want to go home ever. At least I know they are safe. Tonight is pepperoni sauce over penne with garlic bread.

Liv is doing a tad better. She is still sad and keeps forgetting  their status when hanging now. It is taking some getting use to. She has her nose in the books with her summer college classes. I think it is a good distraction. Today they hijack my living room and tomorrow is a 6 flags water park day with them!

I hope everyone is having a great hump day!


----------



## Robo56

bobbie68 said:


> Today and tomorrow are my busy days with the teens. Liv and Charlie have two best friends that they hang with all the time. My house was selected last year as the main hang out. They say we are the cool parents. They call them selves the squad 2 boys and 2 girls. The only thing is they can eat sooooooooo much. I tend to make pasta dishes for dinner so I can stretch it. I love these kids they are good ones, but they don't want to go home ever. At least I know they are safe. Tonight is pepperoni sauce over penne with garlic bread.



Wow! your an awesome mom.....its so nice that you offer them a place to come and hang out........tonight's dinner sounds delicious.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is doing a tad better. She is still sad and keeps forgetting their status when hanging now. It is taking some getting use to. She has her nose in the books with her summer college classes. I think it is a good distraction. Today they hijack my living room and tomorrow is a 6 flags water park day with them!



Hugs to you and Liv ......I know its not easy as a mom to watch your child go through these things either.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by.........

Apologies for not replying to everyone.......

So our 3rd of 5 trips to Orlando this year has begun..........

Yes, Keisha we stayed dry last night! Decided to order room service........glad we did as rain had gone off so we planned to go out, then changed our mind.......then it came bouncing back down again. It was lovely watching it from the comfort of our hotel room, with food and a bottle of wine..........

Had good and very short 2 Hour 15 minute flight from JFK to MCO. We do like JetBlue.......

Arrived in Orlando to lightning and rain.......typical! But we made it here dry.........and managed to bag a real whopper of a car!!!

Sapphire is as always beautiful and we are again in the lovely Sapphire Suite.........definitely feels like home........all unpacked and now deciding what to do next.........so much energy now as we didn’t have a 9 hour flight and the waiting around that entails..........

Hope everyone is good........


----------



## macraven

_Cool
A Schumi sighting!

Bobbie, boiled peanuts are eaten warm
Is that how they were given to you?
Warm?


Just came back from doing Mr Mac early birthday dinner
Steaks at Longhorn steak house 
I’m stuffed

About to watch the Tour de France race
Rerun of what was done today earlier _


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, just one day at a time.  Sending more hugs.  When I was younger, a guy ran a red light and slammed into me.  Took awhile to not flinch when crossing streets on green.  Lucky, l only had some deep bruising and mild concussion. 

Bobby, such a good mom.  Yeah, teens are hard, and letting them spread their wings is even harder. 

Woot!  A live Schumi report from the Dark Side.  Glad the rain and storm did not delay your travel.  Hope you have a lovely night, and fun in the park tomorrow.  Score on the rental car.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Well I got my license renewed with no trouble...I used skip a step on the website and went directly to a window...took about 5 minutes.  I had an inch thick folder full of stuff and they only wanted my ss card, birth certificate, marriage license and a utility bill...better safe than sorry.  We had friends with us who were also getting their renewal and one getting her driver's test...she passed so we all went to a Japanese restaurant for a sushi and hibachi dinner to celebrate...I am stuffed.

Mac, I have a black Camry and so do 3 other people who I work with...I have a green tink sticker on my side window to keep me from doing what you did 

Thanks for checking in Carole, I look forward to seeing your trip report.

Mac, Carole, Robo, monyk, patty, Lynne, Bobbie, ck and Janet...have a wonderful night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Currently on the deck, cosmo in hand, Diva chicken sitting beside me. Nice out now, but the heat is coming-hitting 100 degrees by friday with Heat index up to 110. Will have to open John Deere room doors a bit and put fan in the doorway to blow some cooler air out for the chickens. This extreme heat can kill them quick. 
The boy heard the ice cream truck when he was sitting out with me-manage to scrounge enough quarters from change jar he got ice cream-it is what he is having for dinner I guess. Eh-it's summer. 
Anyone remember "Door Knock Dinners" with (I think) Gordon Elliot on the food network way back when FN first started? He and a guest chef would "randomly" knock on a door and fix the house occupants dinner from what they could scrounge in the kitchen. I've been doing a version of that past few weeks. I obviously have way overstuffed freezers...made skillet chicken pot pie last night, with a biscuit topping not crust. 



macraven said:


> Just came back from doing Mr Mac early birthday dinner
> Steaks at Longhorn steak house


 Happy Early Bday to Mr Mac!


bobbie68 said:


> My house was selected last year as the main hang out.


Sweet! And thanks for being the hangout house-my oldest and her gang had a house like that during HS-fellow band member. I asked her a few times if she minded they hung there but she loved it-he was her youngest so I think she was just enjoying the times she had left before all the kids were gone. I did have the oldest try to host all the kids once in awhile though to take the burden off. That took a Sam's club full shopping cart to be sure there was enough food!! It is comforting to know they have a safe space.


Robo56 said:


> Will be glad when this is over with for sure.




Now if the neighbor would be done power washing whatever it is he's washing it would be a nice evening on the deck


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a nice, more quiet evening MonyK.  Sounded like a lovely night, though starting out quite noisy. 

Came home to find a dead blue jay in my yard.  Not sure if he got hit, or was sick, or what.  Shovel and bag.  Hate having to do that.  Was our excitement for last night.  Was just little one and I for dinner last night, so we went to a diner, then stopped at a store to shop.  Yep, shirt for her, shorts for older one, and me, nothing.  Oh well.  Lots of summer stuff on clearance, and back to school stuff everywhere.  Sigh, means the summer is half over. 

Per the weather man today, it's going to be a phenomenal, hot day.  97 is our high temperature, but with humidity levels in the low 20's, it's just hot, and I'm a happy camper, as that's my kind of summer day.  

And hey, since it will be hot today, and it's a Thursday, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yep, drink up, stay hydrated, and keep those sunglasses on, there's already a bright sun in the sky. 

Have a nice time in the parks, Schumi.  So nice to be able to wake up, and get to see the beautiful SF hotel grounds.

Hope all have a terrific day.  I need tea, and that sweater is on hand.  AC is on arctic air setting, and it's cranking up early.  That's okay, I'll be warming up on my lunchtime walk.

Follow on homies, sending more good thoughts and hugs to Robo and Agavegirl, and any other homie that needs some of that.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Beautiful sunny day here-  No humidity and blue skies-  I have all my windows open - letting in the fresh air!

I love these days- but I prefer it hotter so I can enjoy the pool.  Rumor has it -next week will be pool weather.

Hope everyone is having a great day!  Im trying to get some work done- which requires me to stop goofing around on these boards!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> They say we are the cool parents





bobbie68 said:


> tomorrow is a 6 flags water park day with them!



Nice to be the cool parents!! 
Hope you have a great water park day!



schumigirl said:


> So our 3rd of 5 trips to Orlando this year has begun..........



Have a great time!



macraven said:


> Just came back from doing Mr Mac early birthday dinner



 Mr Mac!!



tink1957 said:


> Well I got my license renewed with no trouble



That's always a relief- quick and easy at the DMV!!



Monykalyn said:


> The boy heard the ice cream truck when he was sitting out with me-manage to scrounge enough quarters from change jar he got ice cream-it is what he is having for dinner I guess. Eh-it's summer.



I do miss not having littles as I love the ice cream truck! Joe and I would look weird running out to the truck with no kids!



Lynne G said:


> back to school stuff everywhere. Sigh, means the summer is half over.


  But our fall trip is coming!! Major DISmeet!



ckmiles said:


> Beautiful sunny day here- No humidity and blue skies- I have all my windows open - letting in the fresh air!
> 
> I love these days- but I prefer it hotter so I can enjoy the pool. Rumor has it -next week will be pool weather.



We're hitting 90 tomorrow!! Yep- definitely need the heat for a nice pool day!!

Happy Thursday all!! 

Well, tomorrow is the big day! Joe, Kyle, and I venture out on the road with their cats to Ft. Lauderdale!  We rented a minivan and have a dog kennel that we'll put in the back so the cats have some room!  They have some meds from the vet to keep them calm! Wish I could get a dose of that! and be able to stay awake!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Ck, eh, you need breaks every so often with the heat, er cold inside.  

Patty, safe travels tomorrow.  What a crew, LOL.  Yep, the countdown is getting closer for the fall trip.  Will be nice to say hello to you, Mac, and other DIS homies in October.  

With that, home made pound cake found its way into the break room.  What goes good with tea? Just a little piece.  So longer walk for lunch. 

Lunchtime yet?  Don't know why I am yawning when so cold in here.  Oh well.  Bright outside, and the birds are noisy.  Ah summer.


----------



## keishashadow

Beautiful day here!  Last load of laundry in dryer, pot roast doing in on low in oven & one way to take ‘lil to one of the county spray parks/playgrounds, then quick nearby grocery run.  Only thing re the parks is when so big, it’s a bit nerve-wracking keeping an eye on kiddos when it’s crowded.  Least they have it fenced in with one entrance.  



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 337858
> 
> Hope you had a nice, more quiet evening MonyK.  Sounded like a lovely night, though starting out quite noisy.
> 
> Came home to find a dead blue jay in my yard.  Not sure if he got hit, or was sick, or what.  Shovel and bag.  Hate having to do that.  Was our excitement for last night.  Was just little one and I for dinner last night, so we went to a diner, then stopped at a store to shop.  Yep, shirt for her, shorts for older one, and me, nothing.  Oh well.  Lots of summer stuff on clearance, and back to school stuff everywhere.  Sigh, means the summer is half over.
> 
> Per the weather man today, it's going to be a phenomenal, hot day.  97 is our high temperature, but with humidity levels in the low 20's, it's just hot, and I'm a happy camper, as that's my kind of summer day.
> 
> And hey, since it will be hot today, and it's a Thursday,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Yep, drink up, stay hydrated, and keep those sunglasses on, there's already a bright sun in the sky.
> 
> Have a nice time in the parks, Schumi.  So nice to be able to wake up, and get to see the beautiful SF hotel grounds.
> 
> Hope all have a terrific day.  I need tea, and that sweater is on hand.  AC is on arctic air setting, and it's cranking up early.  That's okay, I'll be warming up on my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Follow on homies, sending more good thoughts and hugs to Robo and Agavegirl, and any other homie that needs some of that.



Haven’t seen much in way of summer sales here yet, rather odd.  Nice to hear you gave the bird a decent sendoff.  Disturbing when people let them lay about.

Carole - enough with the rain following you about on vacation!   

Mac - Happy Happy to Mr Mac!!! Did he pick out any new out-doorsie gear for a present this year?  Our longhorn sux, most seem to love their local joint.  Texas Roadhouse used to be my fav chain here but none in the area for years.  Best buns ever.

MonyK - Gordon Ramsey scares me, all that screaming puts me on edge lol. Meanwhile he’s probably such a nice quiet man, ha NOT!

Patty - umm didn’t you just get back? hahahaha. Pot calling the kettle black.  Have a nice road tripee.  Are you driving straight thru?


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, safe travels tomorrow. What a crew, LOL. Yep, the countdown is getting closer for the fall trip. Will be nice to say hello to you, Mac, and other DIS homies in October.



Yep- I'm actually looking forward to fall for the trip!



keishashadow said:


> Patty - umm didn’t you just get back? hahahaha. Pot calling the kettle black. Have a nice road tripee. Are you driving straight thru?



Yes- just got back! The NC/OBX trip was actually our planned vacation before all of this Florida moving thing happened!! Basically we will be going to Florida about every two weeks between now and the end of August while we get the boys situated!! 
Driving straight thru!! UGH! We don't want to make the stress worse for the cats by doing a hotel overnight!


----------



## macraven

_Agree
Driving with cats long distance is miserable 

So when we did our move, vet gave us meds that conked the cats out for all day travel
It helped make the drive better for me and the cats

Just give the meds before you start the drive
It took my cats close to one hour before they fell asleep

Safe travels pattyw!_


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, be thankful those cats don't have motion sickness.  I found out the hard way, one of my labs did.  Cleaning out my gear shift was not fun.  All I can say.  That, and any time he had to be in the car, no food for him that day, even snacks.

Keisha, have fun with GD today.  Dinner sounds good.  I'm making hamburgers, as had gotten some ground beef from the butcher the other day, that and home made mashed, and some fresh corn cobs.  Easy dinner for mom.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Agree
> Driving with cats long distance is miserable
> 
> So when we did our move, vet gave us meds that conked the cats out for all day travel
> It helped make the drive better for me and the cats
> 
> Just give the meds before you start the drive
> It took my cats close to one hour before they fell asleep
> 
> Safe travels pattyw!_




Thx!! We have a few doses of meds if necessary!  I'll be waving to you Mac as we go through GA!!




Lynne G said:


> Patty, be thankful those cats don't have motion sickness.  I found out the hard way, one of my labs did.  Cleaning out my gear shift was not fun.  All I can say.  That, and any time he had to be in the car, no food for him that day, even snacks.
> 
> Keisha, have fun with GD today.  Dinner sounds good.  I'm making hamburgers, as had gotten some ground beef from the butcher the other day, that and home made mashed, and some fresh corn cobs.  Easy dinner for mom.



I hope no motion sickness! I have a supply of puppy training pads to put down in case of any tummy/bladder issues though!

YUM! Fresh corn on the cob! Easy AND delicious dinner!


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone...I had a productive day....got to thinking about the travel credit we got from Expedia for the hotel mess up and added a night at Pop for $24  then I changed our WDW reservation at Pop from a preferred room to a standard so we can maybe keep the same room both nights for $17 savings so it's only costing $7 more...love my Disney math

I also changed our SW flight for no extra cost since we had a credit 

Now we have a 10 day trip and more vacation time is always good.

But I think I'm preaching to the choir here


----------



## Lynne G

Love that math, Tink.

Well, checked SW and Alamo.  For Alamo, both August and October, much higher than already booked, though still annoyed how high what I do have.  SW, over $100 more round trip x the 2 of us, but wahoo, over 4000 points back to me, as October cheaper flight back.  I just keep swimming........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday To Mr. Mac


----------



## tink1957

Let me add my  to mr mac...maybe he will finally get lucky again


----------



## macraven

_Thanks

_
_but I don't think so as he cut another one of my flowering trees down in the back yard._


----------



## macraven

_I'm off for the evening soon 

Hitting a play production in town and then out to eat.

Since I gave him his bd present 5 minutes ago, we are eating dinner at taco bell after the play_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Thanks
> 
> _
> _but I don't think so as he cut another one of my flowering trees down in the back yard._


Rut roh again


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Mr. Mac.  Even if he is in the dog house, hey he is the birthday boy.  Taco run, lucky guy.


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Yep- I'm actually looking forward to fall for the trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- just got back! The NC/OBX trip was actually our planned vacation before all of this Florida moving thing happened!! Basically we will be going to Florida about every two weeks between now and the end of August while we get the boys situated!!
> Driving straight thru!! UGH! We don't want to make the stress worse for the cats by doing a hotel overnight!



You are such a road warrior.  

Ditto for Robo

My back made the 11 hour drive to Myrtle beach a thing of the past decades ago but spirit flies there so all good in the hood 



tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone...I had a productive day....got to thinking about the travel credit we got from Expedia for the hotel mess up and added a night at Pop for $24  then I changed our WDW reservation at Pop from a preferred room to a standard so we can maybe keep the same room both nights for $17 savings so it's only costing $7 more...love my Disney math
> 
> I also changed our SW flight for no extra cost since we had a credit
> 
> Now we have a 10 day trip and more vacation time is always good.
> 
> But I think I'm preaching to the choir here



A favorite song we love to hear!  Congrats.  So, which building did u request?  Think my fav standard is the bowling pin pool area.



Lynne G said:


> Love that math, Tink.
> 
> Well, checked SW and Alamo.  For Alamo, both August and October, much higher than already booked, though still annoyed how high what I do have.  SW, over $100 more round trip x the 2 of us, but wahoo, over 4000 points back to me, as October cheaper flight back.  I just keep swimming........



Oct rentals took a bump today



macraven said:


> _I'm off for the evening soon
> 
> Hitting a play production in town and then out to eat.
> 
> Since I gave him his bd present 5 minutes ago, we are eating dinner at taco bell after the play_



Did i miss the present’s announcement.  Waiting for the critic’s review of play


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday Mr Mac-enjoy the time out on the town!


Lynne G said:


> Hope you had a nice, more quiet evening MonyK. Sounded like a lovely night, though starting out quite noisy.


-yeah I gave up - 5 mosquito bites later. And tonight barely got home (dark clouds chased me for an hour) when storm starting rolling in FAST. Yelled at kids and hub to start securing deck stuff and boy and I ran to grab chickens - silly things in middle of yard under a tree. One decided to jump down from retaining wall on her own and a gust of wind nearly carried her off. Barely got back in house when sirens went off-precaution as storm was packing 60-80 mile/hr winds. Seems to have mostly blown through, with some smaller ones still to come.  Power blipped but we are still energized, although it looks like other parts of city not so lucky.

DH playing with his new Alexis echo thingy...Prime days are dangerous.

Leftovers tonight. gotta clean out fridge.

Errands tomorrow before we head to lake. have to get food for the animals - they might like to eat over the weekend too...probably have enough to get through weekend but they will need it anyway, and less stress for pet sitter.

Oldest kid got off at 3 today and snagged an AS2 FP for 3:25 (at 3:15) so she was texting me pictures, and then came the food review from Woody's lunch box. She has ridden the TSL rides several times now  and is saying the tracks feel different already. Glad we are going to get to ride it before it gets too worn down.

Major wrench in September maybe plans-the weekend I had picked is Parent's weekend at UofArk. And we have a package we won from her freshman year that hasn't been used yet (as she was in Disney last fall).

At least I can sleep tonight without an alarm set...


----------



## tink1957

I haven't made any requests yet keisha.  Last time I requested 80s close to transportation to get a renovated room and got the computer pool area which wasn't bad.  I think I'll keep it simple and do ground floor, close to transportation to minimize the walking.  I really don't mind anywhere at Pop as long as we can keep the same room for both nights.  

Hope mac and the mr are enjoying their play and taco night.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, MonyK.  Decided to have a 3 day weekend.

Tink, hope you get your request, and do not have to change rooms.  I asked for quiet.  Last time, I was near the bridge to AOA, but room was old.  Maybe this time, I will have a new one.


----------



## Monykalyn

All Pop rooms available now are renovated. The new rooms are really nice.

And double ugh-pricing out later september trip and it is quite a bit more if I want to stay onsite, and that's with cutting 2 days. OTOH-I have free accommodation certificate for TS at westgate for a week (won't need that long but it is there) 2 bedroom, rental car for 4 nights +  Frontier flights  this for what it would cost for 2 onsite hotels.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Thanks
> 
> _
> _but I don't think so as he cut another one of my flowering trees down in the back yard._



I need some yard work done!  I can pick up Mr. Mac on I-95 Saturday morning!!



keishashadow said:


> You are such a road warrior.
> 
> Ditto for Robo
> 
> My back made the 11 hour drive to Myrtle beach a thing of the past decades ago but spirit flies there so all good in the hood



I really hate driving- but it has to be done this time so I will warrior on!



Monykalyn said:


> Errands tomorrow before we head to lake. have to get food for the animals - they might like to eat over the weekend too...probably have enough to get through weekend but they will need it anyway, and less stress for pet sitter.



Have a great trip!



Lynne G said:


> Me too, MonyK. Decided to have a 3 day weekend.



Enjoy your weekend!

Tink- You rock!! extra vacay days are great!!

Monyk- Offsite vs onsite is a difficult choice, but whatever it takes to make the vacation happen and affordable is the way to go!!


----------



## bobbie68

Robo56 said:


> Wow! your an awesome mom.....its so nice that you offer them a place to come and hang out........tonight's dinner sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> Hugs to you and Liv ......I know its not easy as a mom to watch your child go through these things either.



Thank you so much! I love having them here even if they eat me out of house and home. Dinner was very delicious. So much so they didn't leave me many left overs

Thank you I appreciate  the . Yes it has been hard the last few days for her. I just know I can only be there for her. She has to work the feelings out her way.



macraven said:


> _l_
> 
> _Bobbie, boiled peanuts are eaten warm
> Is that how they were given to you?
> Warm?
> 
> 
> Just came back from doing Mr Mac early birthday dinner
> Steaks at Longhorn steak house
> I’m stuffed
> 
> About to watch the Tour de France race
> Rerun of what was done today earlier _



Hi they sold them to us hot. They didn't suggest us to have them warm We didn't get to eat them till like 5 hours later. By then they were cold and soft. We tried to microwave them but that was a no go. Happy Birthday to Mr. Mac and hope you have had a great 2 days out celebrating.



Lynne G said:


> Bobby, such a good mom.  Yeah, teens are hard, and letting them spread their wings is even harder.



Thank you! Oh boy! I honestly didn't think it would be this hard. Glad to have the support here from everyone

Tink1957- glad your license worked out for you! I hope you had a great night too.



Monykalyn said:


> Currently on the deck, cosmo in hand, Diva chicken sitting beside me. Nice out now, but the heat is coming-hitting 100 degrees by friday with Heat index up to 110. Will have to open John Deere room doors a bit and put fan in the doorway to blow some cooler air out for the chickens. This extreme heat can kill them quick.
> The boy heard the ice cream truck when he was sitting out with me-manage to scrounge enough quarters from change jar he got ice cream-it is what he is having for dinner I guess. Eh-it's summer.
> Anyone remember "Door Knock Dinners" with (I think) Gordon Elliot on the food network way back when FN first started? He and a guest chef would "randomly" knock on a door and fix the house occupants dinner from what they could scrounge in the kitchen. I've been doing a version of that past few weeks. I obviously have way overstuffed freezers...made skillet chicken pot pie last night, with a biscuit topping not crust.
> 
> 
> Sweet! And thanks for being the hangout house-my oldest and her gang had a house like that during HS-fellow band member. I asked her a few times if she minded they hung there but she loved it-he was her youngest so I think she was just enjoying the times she had left before all the kids were gone. I did have the oldest try to host all the kids once in awhile though to take the burden off. That took a Sam's club full shopping cart to be sure there was enough food!! It is comforting to know they have a safe space.



I love the idea of having chickens as pets. I would love to branch out one day and have others. Right now I have too many rescue cats running the house. LOL

Thank you and I really enjoy it! She is my only daughter and having autism I worry about her and how she interacts with friends. I kind of help guide her in situations. That was so nice that you had them at your house  to help. Believe me I am sure it was much appreciated. I know how the cart looks. What makes it worse is they all come with me and add to it. but it's all good



pattyw said:


> Nice to be the cool parents!!
> Hope you have a great water park day!
> Have a great time!Well, tomorrow is the big day! Joe, Kyle, and I venture out on the road with their cats to Ft. Lauderdale!  We rented a minivan and have a dog kennel that we'll put in the back so the cats have some room!  They have some meds from the vet to keep them calm! Wish I could get a dose of that! and be able to stay awake!



Thank you we did have a great day! It was high 80's with sunshine. The park wasn't crowded and the water was warm.
Good luck and safe travels with everyone. I am not looking forward to moving all my cats. Brian is going to buy a shuttle bus and renovate it to hold them. Then I will visit my vet for kitty valium. LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh what a beautiful morning, last day of full sun for us.  Then, the weather guy just said the 7 day forecast has rain every day.  Ha, welcome to summer. 

 

Why yes it is!  Wahoo!

And, .  

Yep!  So, have a great Friday, safe travels Patty, fun in parks today for Schumi, MonyK will have fun at the lake, and Robo and Agavegirl are being sent lots of well wishes and a hug or two.  For all homies, mummy dust and good thoughts, may you also have a fun weekend.

I definitely need tea.  Go forth homies.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Good luck and safe travels with everyone. I am not looking forward to moving all my cats. Brian is going to buy a shuttle bus and renovate it to hold them. Then I will visit my vet for kitty valium. LOL!



LOL! Yep- When we move someday, I told Joe we need to buy a camper to move my cats!! Kitty valium is our friend!
And sending  out to all you guys!! 



Lynne G said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning, last day of full sun for us



Enjoy the sun while it lasts, Lynne!! 

Getting ready to hit the road today!  I'll be  to all of you as we drive south!!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Getting ready to make another batch of slime w/glitter (ugh), pool, make walking tacos & send mr off to work by 3 pm w/leftover roast beef sammies. He’s working a voluntary double.  He sez to pay for my travel habit hmmph lol

Any plans this weekend?  Nuthin comes to mind for me.  Looking forward to being a slug.



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday Mr Mac-enjoy the time out on the town!
> -yeah I gave up - 5 mosquito bites later. And tonight barely got home (dark clouds chased me for an hour) when storm starting rolling in FAST. Yelled at kids and hub to start securing deck stuff and boy and I ran to grab chickens - silly things in middle of yard under a tree. One decided to jump down from retaining wall on her own and a gust of wind nearly carried her off. Barely got back in house when sirens went off-precaution as storm was packing 60-80 mile/hr winds. Seems to have mostly blown through, with some smaller ones still to come.  Power blipped but we are still energized, although it looks like other parts of city not so lucky.
> 
> DH playing with his new Alexis echo thingy...Prime days are dangerous.
> 
> Leftovers tonight. gotta clean out fridge.
> 
> Errands tomorrow before we head to lake. have to get food for the animals - they might like to eat over the weekend too...probably have enough to get through weekend but they will need it anyway, and less stress for pet sitter.
> 
> Oldest kid got off at 3 today and snagged an AS2 FP for 3:25 (at 3:15) so she was texting me pictures, and then came the food review from Woody's lunch box. She has ridden the TSL rides several times now  and is saying the tracks feel different already. Glad we are going to get to ride it before it gets too worn down.
> 
> Major wrench in September maybe plans-the weekend I had picked is Parent's weekend at UofArk. And we have a package we won from her freshman year that hasn't been used yet (as she was in Disney last fall).
> 
> At least I can sleep tonight without an alarm set...



What did she think of Woody’s.  Disney food blog’s review was dismal.  Had a feeling the monte cristo wouldn’t measure up to the delicacy @ DL, so we didn’t bother.  Well that & the limited menu that didn’t appeal to Mr & GD.  It was so empty every time we walked past first week in July they had CMs standing out front with menus trying to ‘rope’ people in!  I’m told it got busier the next week.

SD was zippier, more fun than i expected.  Alien ride so bumpy i’d be happy if it did settle down lol



Monykalyn said:


> All Pop rooms available now are renovated. The new rooms are really nice.
> 
> And double ugh-pricing out later september trip and it is quite a bit more if I want to stay onsite, and that's with cutting 2 days. OTOH-I have free accommodation certificate for TS at westgate for a week (won't need that long but it is there) 2 bedroom, rental car for 4 nights +  Frontier flights  this for what it would cost for 2 onsite hotels.



Are u an AP? There was an email last week. $87 rooms @ AS Sports.  Not my fav of the values as to youth sports groups we have always encountered, but the price is right.  I’m paying $103 all in for our first night there in August, lowest in years for us @ AS.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Our dryer is back in business thanks to my talented daughter  she watched a YouTube video a few times and had it fixed in an hour.  I probably would have bought a new one rather than call a repairman.  The best thing is it only cost $8 for the belt.

I'll be doing laundry for the rest of the day good thing I don't have to use the clothesline since it's supposed to rain.

 Safe travels for bobbie and patty and anyone else who is on the road this week...I'll wave at you as you travel through GA.

Now I need to get going and put another load in the washer.

Have a happy day homies


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Friday all and a Happy Birthday to Mr. Mac. 
Tink, those youtube videos on how to fix stuff have saved us quite a bit of money over time. 

Good Travels Patty and Bobbie.  We're just going up to the lake.  Depending on Doctor's orders, it may be a while before I get back.
More lab tests this morning.  I'm getting used to being stuck with needles.  Good Thing!

Lynn, sometimes planning is fun and sometimes I wish there were "an app for that"...Put in your parameters and viola!...instantly optimal solution!

Schumi, I hope you are enjoying Sapphire Falls.  

Need to pack some stuff for the weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the Patty cat van is making good time.

Lake time sounds wonderful, Agavegirl.  Hope the lab tests give good results.  

Yay, Tink, a handy DD.  Glad it was only the belt, and it gets a second life.   

Robo, hope this is good day for you.

Mac, went to Taco Bell, no fries and no sour cream.  Blasphemy! LOL 

Hey, at least I can watch a Chew rerun, at its used to be time slot.  Loving a relaxing day.

Not much on our agenda this weekend too Keisha.


----------



## tink1957

Oooh...just got my copy of season 1 stranger things from Amazon...now I have something to watch while I fold the laundry 

What a great way to end my staycation


----------



## macraven

_Thank you homies for the bd wishes for Mr Mac._



_Wednesday/Wendy/agavegirl1, keeping you in my prayers for your upcoming surgery._

_tink, it is a good thing the washer is fixed._
_it is a bad thing that you will be spending all day to play ketchup on doing all the clothes._


_I saw Keisha's post on sports being $87._
_I don't have the motherland ap and booked a value room for $168 at Sports._

_Doing a split stay this year and cut back on which hotel at disney to stay _
_But, not in the room much when there as will be in the parks from sun up to when the parks close down each night._

_Humid here and 10 uv index._
_I prefer staying inside during these hot days unless I do have to go out in the afternoons._

_Off to do a test soon._
_Wish me luck that I pass!_

_My guess is schumi is enjoying the darkside this week._
_But maybe she will pop in again here while she is there._


----------



## macraven

_I thought our pattyw was leaving today.
Reading here lets me know it is saturday as I have to drop Mr Mac off on I 95 .......


We are off of I 75 so I need to give myself enough time to make the drop......_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Trails and safe travels to bobbie68, Pattyw.



pattyw said:


> Getting ready to hit the road today! I'll be  to all of you as we drive south!!



Will stand on the side of the road and 



tink1957 said:


> Our dryer is back in business thanks to my talented daughter she watched a YouTube video a few times and had it fixed in an hour. I probably would have bought a new one rather than call a repairman. The best thing is it only cost $8 for the belt.



Yeah to your daughter fixing the dryer.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope this is good day for you.



Having a good day Lynne. Hope you are too. We are expecting some bad weather this afternoon unless we are lucky and it passes us by.



tink1957 said:


> Oooh...just got my copy of season 1 stranger things from Amazon...now I have something to watch while I fold the laundry



Warning it is very addictive......its kind of like ET on steroids.....LOL......hence is why I'am looking forward to seeing the house at HHN......I have a suspicion we might be seeing a lot more youngsters at HHN just to see this house.




agavegirl1 said:


> Need to pack some stuff for the weekend.



Have a great time at your Lake House Wendy. Hope the storms have passed your area.



macraven said:


> _Off to do a test soon.
> Wish me luck that I pass!_



Good luck on your test Kneester 



macraven said:


> I thought our pattyw was leaving today.
> Reading here lets me know it is saturday as I have to drop Mr Mac off on I 95 .......



It'S Friday Mac......Your dropping off your Mr a day to soon.......although that might not be bad idea after he cut down another of your flowering plants.....


----------



## tink1957

Mac, what are your dates at sports? There's an Enchanted escape room offer that saved me money off my original booking so it might be worth a call.


----------



## macraven

_Tink I’ll be there September 26
What is the enchanted escape room?

Oh need to get a wave in to Bobbie for her travels

_


----------



## macraven

_Tink I’ll be there September 26
What is the enchanted escape room?

Oh need to get a wave in to Bobbie for her travels

_


----------



## macraven

Sorry at the hospital and their WiFi is screwy 
I’ll delete the extra posts when back home


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink I’ll be there September 26
> What is the enchanted escape room?
> 
> Oh need to get a wave in to Bobbie for her travels
> 
> _


I just checked and it said $115 per night then when I clicked on it, the offer wasn't available but $145 per night came up so that might save you a little.

Glad you will be there on the 26th so we can meet up since we're leaving on the 27th.


----------



## macraven

_Pencil me in on your calendar _


----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone’s doing good.........and hope all travelling have a safe journey.........


Loving this place again!! 

Had two thunderstorms today.......but anyone who knows me knows I don’t mind the odd storm ........we were done with the parks when first one started and in Mall at Millenia for second.........doesn’t stop us having fun! 

4Rivers in Winter Park for lunch today.......lush!!! 

Just having the best time! But, have had a few interesting encounters with folks.....aren’t some people funny......

Deciding whether to have a pool night or back to the parks..........

Catch youse soon..........


----------



## tink1957

Hi Carole 

Sounds like you're having fun


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, more updates from Schumi.  Glad the rain is not ruining your parade.

Tink, awesome score on mouse hotel.  Even neater, Mac’s time is same as yours for one night.  Maybe next year, I will go end of September, as already booked RPR beginning of October.

Mail delivered little one’s senior pictures.  Had shed a tear, at the same time I was reviewing them, home show was showing a renovation of a Pitt home.  My little one may be doing college on the opposite border of our state, Pitt.  First time she will not be with at least one of us for months, if she gets in there.  

Time for dinner.  Gotta go, pizza is ready to go in the oven.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> What did she think of Woody’s.  Disney food blog’s review was dismal.  Had a feeling the monte cristo wouldn’t measure up to the delicacy @ DL, so we didn’t bother.  Well that & the limited menu that didn’t appeal to Mr & GD.  It was so empty every time we walked past first week in July they had CMs standing out front with menus trying to ‘rope’ people in!  I’m told it got busier the next week.
> 
> SD was zippier, more fun than i expected.  Alien ride so bumpy i’d be happy if it did settle down lol
> 
> Are u an AP? There was an email last week. $87 rooms @ AS Sports.  Not my fav of the values as to youth sports groups we have always encountered, but the price is right.  I’m paying $103 all in for our first night there in August, lowest in years for us @ AS.


My dd likes the grilled chees and soup dipper combo. Won’t be an AP after Aug 6th.  Have to talk to the hubs and see if feasible and then probably tell the kid-since she’ll be missing school and a band rehearsal day with these dates. I wanted to just pick her up at school early and whisk her away...


tink1957 said:


> The best thing is it only cost $8 for the bel


 Nice!!

Lost cuddle chicken again. Middle and I come back from errands with meal worms. 2 chicks come running-3rd one no where to be seen. Son swears she isnt in house. Look all over, checked her hidey spots inside JIC, no luck.  Finally check spare bedroom-all fluffed up on trundle bed in there. Have no idea when she might have snuck in.  Smart chicken took advantage of AC...

that storm  that blew through last night is the same one that caused the Ducks tour boat to capsize and killed 17 people.  Horrible awful tragedy.


And we are on way to lake in opposite direction. Supposed to be sunny but less hot tomorrow...


----------



## Lynne G

Agree MonyK, very sad and such loss of life in that duck boat disaster.  One of those boats got into an accident on our river, with several killed a couple of years ago,in 2010.  The boats were banned here, after that accident.  They were never meant to float around in deep water, nor to be driver around town. I would never go on one.  Have a great time  at the lake.  Glad to hear you did not have any damage from that storm, and smarty chicken was chilling inside.

From tomorrow afternoon until Sunday morning, tropical storm will dump 2 to 3 inches of rain.  Guess it will be a quiet Saturday night.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac if the test was pass or fail, hope u aced it

Carole sounds like a good story in there somewhere lol. 

Monky APH expiring, oh nooos.  I’m up mid September.  Waiting out DVC to see if they toss us any new, interesting bones re APHs.  The Premier for discounted Gold price was pretty sweet.   I’d jump on that silver one with restrictions that just came out for FLA res.  Going to try and be patient but will stink as I won’t be able to make my FP for Oct without a voucher in my account.

GD’s APH goes to January but I don’t think you can transfer FPs anymore among your MDE friends?  Hmmm need to think on that


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Janet, appreciate it.

Monky is spelled monkey

MonyK is the homie...


I"m just playing with you homie...
I read that and could not read what else you said as i was giggling......_


----------



## macraven

_I'm home and chlling out on the iMac
Such a nice pleasure to use it and not the iphone.


I hope MonyK puts a bell around cuddle chicken so she can find her easier.

That has to be one smart chick.
She knows where to go and not be found until the posse is out looking for her.

I enjoy the Schumi sightings!
I wanna know about the food and crowds in the parks.

Hey tink and lynne....
the weekend is here and no work tomorrow for youse!
maybe not for tink since she was off for the past week._


----------



## Lynne G

Mac must be in her blue room.  Hope those pokes or whatever tests you did left no marks and got passing results.  And hey, I live about 25 minutes away from 95, I will waving if you headed too far up North dropping Mr. Mac off.

Nice and quiet tonight.  Enjoying British baking competition show.  Will be changed soon though, DH is home.   No pizza left for him.  Sounds like he did find something to eat.  I think there is a zap a meal in the freezer.

Turned offf the alarms, sleep in day tomorrow.  Channel surfing has commmenced.  Will be watching on my iPad now.

Sweet dreams tonight homies.


----------



## macraven

_No blue room for me tonight 

That is on the second floor and we have tornado watch out until 4 am

Looks like many states have warnings now 

Saw film on the rain blowing sideways in Kentucky tonight 

The rain that will fall here soon just means the grass will grow faster and the lawn will be mowed again sooner than planned _


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Hope the Patty cat van is making good time.



We're in Charlotte,NC! Been a little slow going- lots of construction and rain!



macraven said:


> _I thought our pattyw was leaving today.
> Reading here lets me know it is saturday as I have to drop Mr Mac off on I 95 .......
> 
> 
> We are off of I 75 so I need to give myself enough time to make the drop......_



 We won't be in GA for a few hours! Will look for a guy on the side of the road with hedge clippers!



Robo56 said:


> Will stand on the side of the road and







schumigirl said:


> Just having the best time!







Monykalyn said:


> Supposed to be sunny but less hot tomorrow...







macraven said:


> That is on the second floor and we have tornado watch out until 4 am



Hope the weather passes! We're coming your way!

Can't sleep so I'm checking in here! The kitty meds are wearing off and 3am is play time! They're moving all around in their kennel! Next dose of meds at 6am


----------



## Lynne G

Safe and quicker travel Patty.  

Ooh Mac, we are just getting a coastal storm, that wants to stay around, and will.  I hope no tornado where you are. Scary pictures from some that did get hit by a tornado.  Dry enough this morning, lawn mowing soon.  Yeah, and Mac with this hot and humid days, and now rain on and off for days, grass will definitely need mowing at least once a week.

Still a pretty, bright start.  Sunglasses and umbrellas are the fashion accessories today.  And maybe a jacket, as rain will drop the temps into the 70s.

On the news, bear running down the street just North of us, man fished a boa snake from his toilet (was another’s pet gone missing), and very tropical weather for days, heavy rain, with 30 to 35 mph winds from around 4pm, and not stoppping until Sunday morning.  3 inches of rain, by the time it leaves.  

Commercial on, so time to check on the wash.  No hanging out to dry today.  That, and some ice tea.

Have a super, duper Saturday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 


 

Off to the farmers market. Have a great Saturday.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Puppy and I got out for a 4 mile walk this morning.  Storms are moving in tonight, so today will be the last pool day for a few days.

Mini golf and dinner out tonight.  Dont know where but Im craving a good burger and fries.  Which means Ill probably have a salad.

Waving hi to Robo (love the minions!), Tink, Mac; Lynne, Patty (safe travels with the kitty), Schumi 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Monykalyn

Heard the storms were moving through southeast now. Stay safe peoples. 
Got a text last night from DD “Muppets died” . Her attraction went down for hour and half. She had to work until 130 am -trading for longer and more shifts when she can now as program coming to a quick end. She’s asked off for much of her last two weeks to play with her bf (from first program) and when we come down. 


macraven said:


> Monky is spelled monkey
> 
> MonyK is the homie...


  Monkey is apt at times too



macraven said:


> I hope MonyK puts a bell around cuddle chicken so she can find her easier.


Wonder if they make tiny ankle ones for her...she’s turned out to be sneakier and smarter than we thought. Reenforces my belief she was a cat in previous life...


pattyw said:


> The kitty meds are wearing off and 3am is play time!


Party time with the kitties  hope you were ere able to get some sleep though.

Gorgeous Morning on lake so far- DH getting boat ready. Lake this morning, maybe pool afternoon, possibly some outlet shopping as the boy needs tennis shoes and school will be starting before I’m ready for it.

MiL gave me the largest coffee cup in cupboard


----------



## Lynne G

Smart MIL, MonyK.  Have fun on the lake today.

Robo, hey good to see ya post, minions on the mind.  Hope you find some goodies at the farmers market.

Made cheesesteak potatoes, with two eggs mixed in, as they were the end of the eggs.  Plain steak and taters for little one, and made her a Ceasar Salad.  All full now.  Grass mowed, wash done.  Almost time to go an errand or two. 

Clouds are us, so rain is coming.  May change my sandals to flip flops. 

.


----------



## macraven

_4:10 am we woke up 
Lightning 
Pouring monsoons 
Booms
Etc

Never did go back to a solid sleep this morning 

And that is the reason I did not meet pattyw on the highway this morning for the pick up of Mr Mac

Right now all is calm 
Even the neighbors dog is not howling anymore _


----------



## macraven

Pattyw
The pill we give our cats for travel last 12 hours 

I’ll look up the name of that med for you in case you need it again

Their dosage level is by their weight

But by the time you read this, you could be almost there so this post could be a wash


----------



## macraven

_They make ankle bracelets for chickens?_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _They make ankle bracelets for chickens?_



Of course. I wear one daily.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and I think Buckeev was sporting the Dino one.  ​


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 338454
> 
> Yep, and I think Buckeev was sporting the Dino one.  ​



Say whaaaaaaat?

Storms, Dinos, boas, bears & monkys...oh my!

I’ll be doing thislater when grilling out the steaks.  Hope not as bad as ones that rolled thru last Sunday when i was out doing the duties.  Lightening crashing all ‘round and the mr brings me out an umbrella.  Um, no thank you dear.  Why not a golf club to do the job right?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, when it rains, mall shopping.  

Keisha, may have some steak left, though DH May have finished it. Hey, just stick your fork up in the air!  LOL

Little one trying on.  Busy.


----------



## Lynne G

Welll, little one made out like a fat rat on our shopping foray.  And we picked up Chinese food on the way back.  Hello wonton soup, for breakfast.

Rain, heavy, at around 5:15 this morning.  Sounds like still wet roads, and the local fire department’s siren has gone off twice so far.  

 

Ball game for the kids.  Was going to be me and older one, but a rained out game last night got moved to tonight, so now today, a double header.  Thus, the earlier than scheduled game today means little one can go instead.  She has to work the dinner shift at her job tonight.  Glad I did not get tickets for last night, and that more rain is coming later today.  So here is hoping a no rain falling first game.

Tea, please.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........

Heading to St Augustine for a few hours........weather is hotter than Hades!!! Mid to high 90’s and humidity is quite high.........but we’re loving it!

Saw the new Cinematic show last night..........we loved it!!! 

Fireworks with water and light display was fabulous to watch........I still miss the old movie clips of the original cinematic show, but I believe many didn’t have a clue what some of them were........being older though we knew them all  the movies clips used now will be recognised easily.........

Would watch it again.........it was fun! 

Going to watch start of the Grand Prix then head off...........

Later homies.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac and Lynne 










Breakfast anyone. I think we should have breakfast at Voodoo donuts. The top donut is very good.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Robo, good selection.  I have been known to have Potter ice cream and sit high on the steps and watch the world go by.  Donut for breakfast, yes.  Not sure which kind though.

Hey Mac, good morning.

Schumi, we get extreme humidity today, that will turn into rain as the day goes on.  Enjoy St. A today.  Lizards are happy, that and our grass.


----------



## macraven

_The big pink donut is my specialty type 
Of donut I would eat
Basic donut with icing is all I need 

Hope voodoo donuts have many plain types as would like to try one 

The voodoo ones are fun to look at but not to eat for me I think. 

_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> 4:10 am we woke up
> Lightning
> Pouring monsoons
> Booms
> Etc
> 
> Never did go back to a solid sleep this morning
> 
> And that is the reason I did not meet pattyw on the highway this morning for the pick up of Mr Mac



Actually, Mr. Mac had to be on I-95.  As we were driving from SC into GA there were a bunch of trees and brush cleared from the middle area. I figured you left him there with the clippers and he made good use of his time waiting for us! 

Mission accomplished!! We got the cats to Ft. Lauderdale yesterday.  It took us 27 hours from Orchard Park, NY to their new apartment. We were soo exhausted! The three of us were truly a sight!! (that noone wants to see!) after all that time in the car and only a few short naps!! 

Got some sleep last night and Joe and I fly home this afternoon!! And I've got some SW drink coupons

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel home Patty, and glad to hear all survived that long trip.  

I am with ya Mac, plain donut is usually my favorite.  Though I do like chocolate icing on raised dough one.  But I will check out Voo Doo, as so colorful.  

Kids left about 1/2 hour ago.  I hope they enjoy the game.  And of course, little one needed some cash, after all, may be hungry while there.  Yeah, crab fries and a burger or two.  I do not expect much change returned. Yeah, I can be a nice mom. LOL


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Safe travel home Patty, and glad to hear all survived that long trip.



Thx!!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I can be a nice mom. LOL


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw glad you had a safe trip
down and the kitties arrived safely

27 hour drives take the life out of youse!

Did a few 21 hours drives to Florida’s years and years back and it took me a day to recover 
So I know that wiped out feeling

Enjoy the flight home and drink up!_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Everyone! Sorry I have been MIA since July 12th buy my sweet husband surprised me with a 5 day trip to Asheville NC and we stayed at a b&b that had no cell service, no WiFi & no tv. And, AA lost our 1, shared suitcase for 2 days ( that was fun!) but we had a blast touring a lot of the microbreweries, hiking & ziplining. I can’t believe the amount of planning he did to make my birthday so special so he is on the good list for a while now.

Also news.....we have 4 precious kittens!!! Marshmellow is being super protective and won’t let us get too close yet but she did ok this one pic.

Schumi- we just left St Augustine this morning! Rats! We went up last night for a concert and spent the night. Just got home a few hours ago.  It was very crowded downtown last night so hope you find good parking.


----------



## macraven

_So cute!!

What did you name the kitties?

Happy belated birthday!
Sounds like a fab surprise trip with the exception of lost luggage, no electronics..
But the beer made up for it 

We’re glad you are back here with us_


----------



## pattyw

At Ft Lauderdale airport. Isn’t it nice to have Margaritavile steps from security?

Tigergirl- cute kittens!! Congrats to Momma!


----------



## Tgrgrl

pattyw said:


> View attachment 338725
> 
> At Ft Lauderdale airport. Isn’t it nice to have Margaritavile steps from security?
> 
> PattyW—Those drinks look soooo yummy!!
> 
> Macraven- According to my girls we have a Cocoa, Graham Cracker, S’mores and Smokey ( sounded better than Bonfire). See the theme here......


----------



## pattyw

Aww! We have a Smokey, too!

The drinks are a little strong! May need another as there’s lightning in the area and the flight is delayed right now!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum to Patty’s drink choices.

Cute cat Tgrgrl, thank you for the picture.

Here comes the rain.  Older one helped bring stuff in for me, just in time.

They enjoyed the game, though lost terribly, and team plays again at dinner tonight.  

   From little one’s phone at the game.

It is a now what for dinner question.  They came home with giant collector cups.  At least I can wash and use again.  

If rain stops, trash goes out.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne-Make it quick & easy for dinner so you can relax! Sorry your team lost!

Lightning passed-yay! On the plane now!


----------



## macraven

_You’ll be home soon

Stop and pick up dinner on the way home so you don’t have to be in the kitchen later tonight _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _You’ll be home soon
> 
> Stop and pick up dinner on the way home so you don’t have to be in the kitchen later tonight _



We’re sitting on the runway and we were thinking about dinner. I’m thinking about good old Buffalo chicken wings(sorry Cuddle chicken!) How would tofu taste with Buffalo sauce??


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, Patty.  Glad you made it home.


----------



## Lynne G

Well Good Morning Homies!  Per our forecaster today:  You are going to get annoyed, the forecast for the next 5 days is this, periods of downpours, on and off, with thick humidity, and mid 80's temps.  Woke up at 3:50am, what is that?  Oh, rain.  Back to sleep for a little bit more.  6 minutes into commute, hey why do you have.... oh, wipers needed.  10 minutes later, just oh so muggy.  Umbrella in hand, ready to go, hoping the home commute has not rain when I get in and out. 

Well Patty's back to reality for a bit.

Schumi's in lizard weather, having fun.

Mac's enjoying coffee with her cats.

Tgrgrl is playing with a new set of kittens.

Robo, hoping you are not feeling sore any more, and having a nice cup of coffee in your HHN mug.

Tink, will dry your clothes for ya, her McGuire DD can fix things.

MonyK, hopefully had fun at the lake, and chickens weren't too mad.

Agavegirl, sending good thoughts that your pre-surgery tests showed a go, and your surgery is a rounding success.

With that, tea is needed.  Tastykakes were on sale, so a perfect, little bit sweet, breakfast this morning.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning Everyone!

Im working from home today-  ( I treated myself and purchased another monitor- now I have 2)  Here's hoping I will be more productive at home!  I dont work from home everyday- but I wish the landscapers would check with me on what days they are working because I would definitely coordinate our schedules.  Nothing like leaf blowers right outside my window at 7:30 in the morning....

Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.  I went to the movies saw Mamma Mia-  it was good.  

Tgrgrl-  those kittens are so cute!  love the names!

Patty - swishing you a safe trip home.

Lynne-  Sounds like we have the same forecast this week!

Waving Hi to MAC, Tink, Monyk; Schumi, Agave,  Robo 

HAve a great day!


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies

How many here are due rain today _


----------



## Lynne G

Guess that means you, too, Mac?  Hope no tornado chances for you.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all! Off from work today to catch up on sleep!! 

We have rain in the forecast for the next few days too!!   But the grass and flowers need it!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Late afternoon storms are expected here today so I'll have to get going with the yard work soon.   Trey's already weedeating so I guess I'll tackle the front flower beds while it's still relatively cool.

Patty, I feel your pain with the kids leaving the nest.  Trey informed me yesterday that he was moving in with his friends in the next few months ...I knew it was coming and while I'm happy for him getting his own place I hate to see him go 

Tgrgirl...cute kitties 
We had a big gray cat show up here this week...guess I'll have 7 cats now and I didn't bring any home...they just show up and I take them in.

Robo you were right about Stranger things...now I'm addicted and have ordered season 2 

Sorry your team lost Lynne.  The same thing happened to us when we went . .it's so much better when they win.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Guess that means you, too, Mac?  Hope no tornado chances for you.



_It’s summer and it rains a lot down here

We could get a downpour and still have the yard mowed the same day

Which is why our yard man is coming at least weekly if not more

We do stay humid in the summer but doesn’t bother me

I grew up in the St. Louis area which we called the armpit of the country for the heat and humidity 

Tornadoes are not in the forecast 
That was the other day and none came near us

I park in the garage so never an issue going out when it rains

Me Mac does not as our 2 car garage has so much crap in it......

His toys _


----------



## macraven

_Tink we don’t get any of the pay tv channels so I just wait until I am at hhn to see the houses 

How long do you think Trey will be living with his friends?

He might return and you would a happy momma then

I read somewhere you extended your vacation days
When is your return date in September?_


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Patty, I feel your pain with the kids leaving the nest. Trey informed me yesterday that he was moving in with his friends in the next few months ...I knew it was coming and while I'm happy for him getting his own place I hate to see him go



Yep- hard to have the kids so far away! Will be happy to have Troy home in August to finish school, but he's planning a move back to Orlando after graduation! 
It's funny you mentioned Trey weedeating today.  The boys were always so helpful with grass cutting and weeding- even housework when I needed them! That's when I miss them most!! A few extra sets of hands is priceless!!



macraven said:


> Me Mac does not as our 2 car garage has so much crap in it......



Same here! We have a big garage but the stuff takes over in the summer.  We have to organize it so we can park there in the winter!


----------



## tink1957

pattyw said:


> Yep- hard to have the kids so far away! Will be happy to have Troy home in August to finish school, but he's planning a move back to Orlando after graduation!
> It's funny you mentioned Trey weedeating today.  The boys were always so helpful with grass cutting and weeding- even housework when I needed them! That's when I miss them most!! A few extra sets of hands is priceless!!


Luckily Trey is only going to be 15 minutes away and his place is on my way to work...sort of at least by a few miles.


macraven said:


> _Tink we don’t get any of the pay tv channels so I just wait until I am at hhn to see the houses
> 
> How long do you think Trey will be living with his friends?
> 
> He might return and you would a happy momma then
> 
> I read somewhere you extended your vacation days
> When is your return date in September?_



He's probably going to be there for a long time since it's closer to work and he has his own bathroom which he doesn't have here at home and it kind of cramps your style dating wise to live with your mother.

We are leaving late on the 27th and have Disney Springs planned for our last day.  We arrive on the 18th.


----------



## Lynne G

I'll be a happy and sad momma when both kids flee the nest.  But, not a bad thing.  It's the paying for college that I won't miss, that's for sure.  LOL

Yeah, it does stink when they lose where you're watching in person Tink, and of course, the rescheduled one, they won.  At least kids came home with nice, large, heavy plastic logo cups. 

Oh boy, the tree outside is doing the rumba again, with leaves upside down.  Rain will surely come.  A hehe, last night, little one told me that she told her friends it was going to rain in about 10 minutes because the trees' leaves were upside down.  They were like, you are crazy, the rain is like a 45 minutes drive away.  Yep, about 10 minutes later, they were running for cover, it started raining hard.  She was a soaked pup though, as they were deep in the woods, at least a couple hundred feet from a building.

Yeah, the storms around here can travel 35 or so MPH, but this week, there's so much water in the air, rain just falls until it goes back to oppressive humidity.  

Sorry I will miss ya Tink.  Not arriving until the first, and even earlier that day due to SW changing the flight to over an hour earlier.  Butt crack dawn for me.  Oh well, more time to play.  Next year, may do the Mouse the last week of September, before RPR for the next week.  Leaving the Friday before Columbus Day next year, this year the Friday after. 

Eek, 28 day countdown.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.........haven’t read all posts..........

Hey Vicki, we plan to watch Stranger things when we get home......and good news about Trey, but I know what you mean.......I’m dreading that day......l


Had amazing thunderstorms yesterday........we were every bit the tourist with the spectacular lightning........still went to St Augustine.......had gorgeous lunch, and drove home in a monsoon.......scary! But, still had a fabulous day......and more thunderstorms last night were again, spectacular..........

Today is HOT!!! Parks aren’t horribly busy for this time of year, busier than we are used to though...........but thankful for EP as some lines are long!!! 

Watched the Hogwarts night show and it was busy, but not crazy.......first show is the busiest, second and third weren’t too bad at all.........but not horrible. 

Been in the parks all morning, and picked up our HHN tickets...........

It’s getting close..............

Time for shower and out to Mall at Millenia and meet a friend for an hour..............


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> (sorry Cuddle chicken!)


She's a lover so I am sure you are forgiven-especially if meal worms involved. She was so happy to be let out of coop this am she kept standing on my boots (her signal to be picked up). And I have to pick her up then or else she gets kicked. She sure has me trained!


Lynne G said:


> Well Patty's back to reality for a bit.
> 
> Schumi's in lizard weather, having fun.
> 
> Mac's enjoying coffee with her cats.
> 
> Tgrgrl is playing with a new set of kittens.
> 
> Robo, hoping you are not feeling sore any more, and having a nice cup of coffee in your HHN mug.
> 
> Tink, will dry your clothes for ya, her McGuire DD can fix things.
> 
> MonyK, hopefully had fun at the lake, and chickens weren't too mad.
> 
> Agavegirl, sending good thoughts that your pre-surgery tests showed a go, and your surgery is a rounding success.
> 
> With that, tea is needed. Tastykakes were on sale, so a perfect, little bit sweet, breakfast this morning.


Awesome summary LOL
PLUS:


ckmiles said:


> Im working from home today-


and a Tink update:


tink1957 said:


> I'll have to get going with the yard work soon.



Great weekend at the lake, trying to plan where for holidays. Put bug in DH ear for week of or after Christmas in Florida to see the "new" daughter and grandson...and of course, to get more mileage out of our universal passes...and as long as "winter" doesn't choose to arrive in Florida that week-better weather than MO!
Stopped to do some shopping for kids yesterday on way home - grandpa handed them some "back to school" money so they both got some shoes. They don't need clothes yet so rest is being put aside for later.

Lunch at the Assisted Living I am doing today-almost done with the charting so taking a real lunch break. And get to visit with my sweet residents. Love this place. I'd retire here.

hehe-DH offered to go to grocery store if I gave him list, son was complaining of "no food" again. He means snacks he can consume by the gallon. So up at 6:30 this am for coffee, list prepared. Even divided it up by aisle in grocery store and between regular store and sam's club...

Gorgeous day again yesterday. supposed to start getting warmer and more humid again later this week. 

Happy Monday (and yes-wine was on DH store list!)


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> It's the paying for college that I won't miss, that's for sure. LOL



Yep- certainly has curtailed any retirement plans here!



schumigirl said:


> Time for shower and out to Mall at Millenia and meet a friend for an hour..............



Enjoy!



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Monday (and yes-wine was on DH store list!)



 A very important part of the list! Glad you had a great time at the lake!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like Tink may have some rain soon.

Sounds like a fun time at the lake, MonyK, and a willing shopper too.  Yeah, I get that we have nothing to eat here, every so often, after just going to the grocery store the day or two before.

Sounds like a great vacation, even with some rain, Schumi.

Sounds like a good day off, Patty.  

Sounds like you have your yard green, Mac.

Sounds like CK having a good Monday as well.

Sounds like I need to have more tea.

Sounds like Robo may be busy.  Hey Robo, coffee still hot?


----------



## keishashadow

Wow DIS slow on ipad.

Forgot the joy of having a kiddo upchucking most of the day.  Yuck. You wonder how a tiny kiddo could have that much gunk in her stomach.  My dog took off & hid behind couch. Now to air out the house.  Seems to have turned the corner tho, told her’ II’d make her some chicken soup for tomorrow.

Tink bawled my eyes out when the spawn left.  I still get sad when they leave after visiting me.  Lucky to have some pretty great kids

Patty hmmm, free SW drink vouchers & hitting up M @ the airport pre flight eh?  Me thinks u will fit in just fine for HHN RIP LOL

Hey Carole. What HP show are we talking?



ckmiles said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Im working from home today-  ( I treated myself and purchased another monitor- now I have 2)  Here's hoping I will be more productive at home!  I dont work from home everyday- but I wish the landscapers would check with me on what days they are working because I would definitely coordinate our schedules.  Nothing like leaf blowers right outside my window at 7:30 in the morning....
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.  I went to the movies saw Mamma Mia-  it was good.
> 
> Tgrgrl-  those kittens are so cute!  love the names!
> 
> Patty - swishing you a safe trip home.
> 
> Lynne-  Sounds like we have the same forecast this week!
> 
> Waving Hi to MAC, Tink, Monyk; Schumi, Agave,  Robo
> 
> HAve a great day!



2nd monitor good for gaming too lol


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Lucky to have some pretty great kids



Yep- happy to have great boys, too! They all still want to vacation with us! ...and they promised to find us a good home someday!



keishashadow said:


> Patty hmmm, free SW drink vouchers & hitting up M @ the airport pre flight eh? Me thinks u will fit in just fine for HHN RIP LOL



  Can't wait!!

And sorry about the tummy issues on the little one! Chicken soup is a miracle worker!


----------



## Monykalyn

ahh poor little thing keishashadow- hope she is doing better now.
Hubs only got 1/2 the shopping done-other half scheduled for tomorrow. Will see how much extra stuff he comes home with.

Cuddle chicken got in again-heard strangled squawk and sliding sound-she'd tried to jump into my (enormous useless) tub and slid on a towel hanging over side. Thankfully old beach towel use for dog when he gets wet.

So-the new VIPassholder night at Magic Kingdom will be one of the last nights I will have my pass-who knows if I will get an email invite though...


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey, logged on as we are having our usual afternoon thunderstorm & enjoying the thunder rumbling!  Marshmellow had her first meet & greet today when we had friends over to see the kittens. She was NOT happy about being on display! I don’t know how we are going to move the kitties to a safer location like our pool bathroom, once they start walking. I am afraid they will fall into our pool and that would be just awful. Anyone have any ideas??

Schumi- if you drove through the same storm that hit us late yesterday afternoon, it was a doozy!! Glad you made it back to Orlando safely.

Keishadow— sick little ones are the worst! They are so pitiful & it makes me want to cry with them when they feel bad. Hoping the worst is over for you.

Pattyw- love that your boys joke about finding you a good home someday! I said the same to my mom & now that she’s 76, it’s about to get really real!!

LynneG- never knew that about leaves turning upward before a storm. I will have to start paying attention to our maple tree more. My grandfather was a farmer & he could always predict rain by the airplane contrails in the sky. The longer the contrails, the sooner rain was coming.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, poor GD, Keisha.  Smart doggie to hide from that.  One of the ewww smells.  When ever mine did that, I generally had to find the bathroom, made me sick.  Older one had a loose seal on your throat that usually keeps your food down.  Nothing like having to clean a bunk bed rails and two mattresses at 10 o’clock at night.  Then having to clean up the kid too.  He would always go right back to sleep.  Thankfully, mostly has outgrown that in his adult body, and he is a very good sleeper.

Made chicken salad sandwiches with pickles and mac and cheese.  I am full. 

Aww, cat not a show cat, Tgrgrl.  Maybe when the kittens get more mobile, you can then move them.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl- hope you can move the babies! Will Marshmellow not let you get too close to them? 

Lynne- Love chicken salad! Think I'll make some for our lunches tomorrow!

What a lazy day I had today! I did nothing!! I do feel recharged though! Back to work tomorrow. 

Time for a little wine!


----------



## Tgrgrl

I love chicken salad! Do any of you have a Chicken Salad Chick in your area?  The BEST ever! The closest one to me is just east of MCO & I try to work in a quick stop on my way home from Orlando.


----------



## Tgrgrl

pattyw said:


> Tgrgrl- hope you can move the babies! Will Marshmellow not let you get too close to them?
> 
> pattyw-No, she hisses & growls at us so we are just giving her space. The girls are dying to get their hands on the babies & they are being very patient. I guess we will have to trap Marshmellow, which I know will stress her out, but we can’t leave them where they are now. I wouldn’t get a moments peace, watching for kitties in the pool!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl- we trapped a feral mom last year and her two kittens.  It was the only way we could get them as they wouldn't come close to us. I was afraid if we waited any longer the kittens would become feral too.   Momma freaked out but we had her spayed at the vet as well as had her sons neutered. The kittens were about 9 weeks at the time. We weren't sure we could keep Momma- so we kept her in our garage in a large kennel while she recuperated. She was scared but seemed sweet. We fell in love with her and couldn't let her go back out. There wasn't room at the SPCA for any more kittens at that time last year.  Guess who joined our family?? Ginger(momma) is the sweetest girl! She absolutely loves one of our other cats. She watches us pet him and I think that's helped her to trust us.  She won't let us pet her yet- but she comes right up to us. Her sons, Oliver and Colby are sweet, too. Oliver is very affectionate- Colby still won't let us too close.  So, sending  your way that you can get the family to a safer place!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Pattyw, did you trap all 3 together at the same time or get the momma 1st & then kittens?


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Pattyw, did you trap all 3 together at the same time or get the momma 1st & then kittens?



The one kitten was friendly(Oliver) and we picked him up.  We trapped Momma and the other kitten together.  The kitten followed Momma into the trap.  We bought a large trap that fit both of them.

Here's a picture of Momma (Ginger) now sitting with Milo- her best friend!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, sweet looking cats.  So nice of you to take in 3 cats. 

Well, another gray start.  Only thing I have to say, is that it felt almost cool at 78 degrees.  Maybe because of the breeze, not making the pre-dawn rain feel damp.  No sunglasses needed for days.  Weather reporter today:  Today and tomorrow, chances of rounds of thunderstorms to be repeated tomorrow, then for the next 4 days, the chance of thunderstorms become more random.  Yeah, a period of gray in the summer, makes you smile when the sunshine returns.  Tropical weather system set up just offshore, and decided to stay for awhile.  Shooo, hello high weather system - bully that tropical low outta here pronto.  Blue skies, you are missed. 

Oh, and did some homie say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  That's right girls and boys, it's .  Oh yeah.  .   Maybe.  Steak ones for us.  As I have some steaks that need to be grilled. 

With that .  Have a terrific Tuesday homies. 

Next week, is fast pass hunt time.  That means, other T countdown is nearing 60.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday everyone!! 

Gray day here too, Lynne!! and rain for the next few days!! Makes going to work a little easier!

Robo- I just love all the minion memes!! you have an endless supply!

Had tacos yesterday- maybe pasta Wednesday??


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies!

I noticed it is Tuesday 


I use this thread as my daily calendar 



Totally agree with pattyw
Minionions rule !_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

I admit Im a little jealous of all you retirees - I think I would be pretty good at being retired- but Im not sure Ill ever get there!

Im in the office today- Im grateful that its a relatively quiet day here. 

All the cute animal and minion pics posted here make me smile!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Ck, with the second to go to college in the fall next year, I'm trying a 10 year countdown, before I can even try to be a lady of leisure.  

I need more tea.

Oh, and Good Morning, Patty, Robo, Mac and CK.  

Tree is doing a jazz routine.  Round 3 of rain to come.


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans family.... Wow I go away for a couple of days and so much excitement. I missed the daily scoop!

Sorry I haven't been able to jump on. I am sooo much busier in the summer. I would have thought the teens would want more time away but nope they like to me to do things with them. Trying  to do that and clean the house oy! Also having some friends with health issues so I have been trying to support them and help with what they need. It feels good to know I can do something. I hate the helpless feeling.

Update: Charlie is still at my house everyday, which is great! They really need each other. I have confidence they will work it all out!
I usually take them to 6 flags one day a week but this week might not work. We are going to get rain almost every day on and off. Our  temps have dropped too. Will make the best of it but I am a hot weather girl.

Tonight is catching up on TV shows and the teens want Chinese.

Pattyw- so glad you got your son and the fur babies down to Florida safely. I totally understand about being in a car and driving all that time. We had one day we felt like that. I love the pics of the kitties. We also have trapped and kept 4 kittens that are now big! We did release the moms back but my neighbor takes care of them on her porch. It has been a win win. I love to hear rescue stories.

Robo56- thank you for your awesome animal and minion pics. It is such a nice way to start the day!


Schumigirl- nice to see you drive by and stop in. Glad to hear your trip is a good one.

Macraven- I never thought of using the thread for a daily calendar. That is a great idea. I am going to have to get use to all the storms down south when I move.

Keishhshadow- Hope your little one is feeling better. Nothing like being sick in the summer.

Tgrgrl- How awesome to have kittens.  We got on in November and she is growing so fast. She loves to jump on the older ones. Boy has she gotten a few whacks!

Monykalyn-  I need something like that  for one of mine. He is the sneakiest cat ever. He watches us and waits for us to leave then sneaks in the room, opens the baby proof cabinets and pulls stuff out. His favorite is my oven mitts and hair ties.


Aggavegirl- Sending good thoughts for leading up to your surgery and a quick recovery.

Tink1957- Glad that you will be able to have your son close as he starts his new endeavor. I am listening to everyone talk about their kids moving out and going to college and it is hitting me how close it is.

Ckmiles- That is great you can work from home. Brian is hoping when we move he will be able to do some of that. He does get an opportunity once in awhile.

LynneG- sorry for the loss on the game. OMG I have so many cups from stuff I need a cabinet just for that. I told the family when we are cleaning up to move they have to go. They were okay with it. I love to hear weather forecasts. I am on the weather channel multiple times daily updating the weather to people. I hate the on and off stuff with rain. However, I will take rain over snow any day.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Bobbie, though gray days are depressing even if it is warm.  

Just older one and be for dinner, so steaks for us.  Picked up some broccoli, and either mac and cheese or rice.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I spent the afternoon helping Trey shop for his new place..we ordered his bed and a quilt set...guess this is really happening.

Ck...wish I could retire soon but I'll probably have to work till I die what with my expensive travel habits.

We had Chinese buffet too yesterday Bobbie. .I was so full I took a 2 hour nap afterwards which I never do.  I woke up hungry again though 

Thanks for making me smile Robo and Lynne...love the minions and taco Tuesday pics....now I want a taco.

Have a wonderful night


----------



## macraven

_Dropping in for a quick moment to say to Wednesday aka agavegirl1 aka Wendy, that I hope your surgery was successful and you heal completely and totally

Prays for youse

I marked my calendar weeks ago for this date
But wanted to wait until this evening to post to you as I knew you would be nervous if I mentioned it earlier 

Very very gentle hugs to you
And a speedy recovery 
_


----------



## Monykalyn

I can even grow a cat!  (neighbors cat apparently likes my front plants)

Takeout Rotisserie chicken and Caesar salad (home made dressing and croutons) for dinner. It's what happens when the hubs was _supposed_ to do the shopping yesterday, then didn't get to it til 5 oclock today. He had to get a jetski from his mom that she bought. Why WE have it I don't know yet. He took my (very literal) son with him to get the ski and shopping. So...not all my items are exactly what I wanted (when I said I wanted the large pork tenderloin they got the tender loin not the large pork LOIN because it wasn't the tenderloin on the label). and 5 texts about what kind of fish. Next time I will just do the online shop and he can pick up...so sipping a soda and vodka right now to get aggravation level back to normal. At least I have groceries to cook with now. And the salad was delicious. And I know I won't get salmonella from my eggs in the dressing...

Need some more minion memes stat! 

Hope agave girl is recovering nicely now.   
Glad the kids are working it out bobbie.



tink1957 said:


> wish I could retire soon but I'll probably have to work till I die what with my expensive travel habits.


 ummm me too! Although I did break down and buy a lottery ticket today 

Think I need a session with cuddle chicken. 

And session making slime with the boy. That's what he wanted the borax for...


----------



## macraven

Monyk 
_Tell the husband he can be replaced 


I tell Mr Mac that when he buys the wrong bread for me


(He tends to buy the first loaf of bread that is eye level on the rack)

_


----------



## macraven

_Im so far behind and don’t know if I can ketchup with all that posted 

I don’t like to not list or mention everyone that has posted as don’t want any of the homies to feel slighted by me not saying something to them 

You don’t know how many times I have to correct myself when I list Monyk’s name

Ever since Janet wrote monky I reread before I post 

MonyK Monyk Monyk......
Well back to monky, sounds like you are due for another vacation
You work hard and need to plan that trip you talked about earlier this week 

If I lived closer I would watch your boy
I have raised 4 boys and did get pretty good at it
None of mine have landed in jail so I think I did an okay job being a mom
Lol

Tink, your boy will live near you and you can always find an excuse to stop by and see him
I’m sure he will stop in and see you often
Tell him to come for dinner and bring the girlfriend 
You can check her out and see if she is good enough for him

Yea, moms of boys are always interested in the sons finding a sweet girl they can fall in love with

To all the cat peeps
I will find a way to post pictures of my cats to share with youse

Before the cat people started posting here, I held back on talking about mine as a few commented there aren’t cat peeps
I joined about 2 fb groups recently 
That live and breathe their cats

So Many of
Them are so special and sweet looking


Think we have the numbers up higher with more cat moms here now

No one would dare insult anyone’s Pets since it more than just me having fur babies

To all the homies that share here you know you are helping others when you talk about yourself your kids and husbands 
You all become my pretend family and I like that 
Once Schumi returns home I plan to start something about nothing #14
Would not be nice to make a new thread until all the homies are around 

Once a homie here, you are always family to me

Everyone is so nice and it’s a lot more fun cause everything just wants to help others and share like a normal
Family does

Now I forgot what I originally was gonna say here

Damn that knob creek !   
Hahahaha  _


----------



## Tgrgrl

Knob creek must be some good shizzz....I loved reading your thoughttrain, Macraven!! I don’t have much extended family left either, just my mom & brother, my husband only has his mom and a sister & brother, no aunts/uncles left, cousins are practically strangers.  It makes me worry sometimes because my kids are little ( 10 & 7 ) and if something should happen to me & my husband the next 10 years, there is NO ONE to take care & raise our kids. Both of my husband and my siblings have “issues” that make me hesitant to assign them as guardians and both of our moms are too old. I am glad I had my 20’s & 30’s to enjoy being single & then DINKS, but starting a family in your 40’s kinda sucks as far as the “what if “ Guardian situation goes!!

I’m sorry if I pushed the cat lover number over the edge!!! LOL I have also have a sweet Australian Shepherd named Lucy if that helps!!

And, on a lighter note.....yes, we should plan a meet up sometime in Orlando!!!


----------



## Lynne G

What was that?  It's 3:30am, fierce wind whipping around the house, then loud rain, and oh some lightning too.  Back to sleep.  Eh, wonder if had set the alarm.  2 minutes later, the alarm goes off.  Woot! Not a rainy commute, only, dude, no one is coming the other way, like no one, turn left already, new dude in front of me, no reason to apply your brakes when nearing a clearly green light, and thank you bus ahead of me,  for getting out of the way just in time.

Weather guy on radio:  Wet today, and wet for at least 5 more days.  And once again, oppressive humidity, as we inch toward 90 degrees.  Yep, August is almost here.  Our hottest and steamy last breath of summer.

Sending lots of well wishes to Agavegirl.  I hope you are not in pain, and had a perfect operation.  Resting comfortably later today.

MonyK, sounds like a good meal, even if your shopper didn't quite pick the right items.  Yeah, I've learned, DH thinks I said this, but I said that.  I just do most of the shopping, easier for me.

Tink, at least Trey's not far from home.  I've always told my kids I don't care what they do, they have to be self-sufficient, upstanding members of society.  So far, I'm batting zero, on the first part.  LOL  Hugs to you too, Hard when the house gets a little quieter.

Tgrgrl, like your breed of dog.  I'm a dog lover, and cat lover, too.

Mac, hope Knob Creek gives you some much more happier memories.  Hugs, memories from the heart are always sweet.  Lost my dad in August, so while its a very happy month with lots of family birthdays, it's bittersweet for one of those days.

With that, tea is needed, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,   that's right, 

So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, to all the homies near and far:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Not a cat or dog picture post.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, I give up, edited the above post more than once, and can't seem to delete the attached file at the end, ignore it.  Apparently, I'm not good at editing, sometimes.

Back to routine, to round this thread up, and setting it up to end.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> We also have trapped and kept 4 kittens that are now big! We did release the moms back but my neighbor takes care of them on her porch. It has been a win win. I love to hear rescue stories.



That's wonderful!



tink1957 said:


> I spent the afternoon helping Trey shop for his new place..we ordered his bed and a quilt set...guess this is really happening.



He's close by and they'll always need us!  I get texts and calls about advice!



macraven said:


> _Dropping in for a quick moment to say to Wednesday aka agavegirl1 aka Wendy, that I hope your surgery was successful and you heal completely and totally
> 
> Prays for youse
> 
> I marked my calendar weeks ago for this date
> But wanted to wait until this evening to post to you as I knew you would be nervous if I mentioned it earlier
> 
> Very very gentle hugs to you
> And a speedy recovery _



 and prayers Agavegirl!! 


Monykalyn said:


> I can even grow a cat! (neighbors cat apparently likes my front plants)



You have the fun house!! Everyone wants in!!



macraven said:


> To all the cat peeps
> I will find a way to post pictures of my cats to share with youse







macraven said:


> Before the cat people started posting here, I held back on talking about mine as a few commented there aren’t cat peeps
> I joined about 2 fb groups recently
> That live and breathe their cats



I'd love to join that group!!



macraven said:


> You all have a large family to enjoy
> Wish I had one also



We're your extended family!



Lynne G said:


> Not a cat or dog picture post.



It's hump day!! Need some camel pictures!

But here's a cat one!


----------



## macraven

Wednesday aka Wendy day

And camel day!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> No one would dare insult anyone’s Pets since it more than just me having fur babies


Well everyone puts up with the chicken talk...and I love cats, just allergic. Have to build up tolerance and don’t have the time right now to do that.

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> I admit Im a little jealous of all you retirees - I think I would be pretty good at being retired- but Im not sure Ill ever get there! !




_Retirement is fun
No time schedule and you can eat breakfast food for dinner

But days blend together so I have to use this thread for what day of the week it is.....

And tv shows such as walking dead help me set the day of the week

With that show in the off season, this is my fall back place for day of the week



_


----------



## macraven

_I love the chicken talk so much that I don’t fix chicken anymore

Besides, Guthrie’s, Jax, Bojangles and the other chicken food places are much better than I can fry _


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Well everyone puts up with the chicken talk.





macraven said:


> _I love the chicken talk so much that I don’t fix chicken anymore
> 
> Besides, Guthrie’s, Jax, Bojangles and the other chicken food places are much better than I can fry _



I've grown very fond of your chickens, Monyk!! I love reading about all of their adventures!! Joe's very afraid that I'll find a stray chicken that needs rescuing!!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Sending out search cats to check on Chuckers. Hope you are doing well and planning another vacation.


----------



## macraven

_HAHahhahahahha

Joe might be afraid you will adopt a chicken

hahahahaha

I’m howling over what you said as I sit in the doctors waiting room now_


----------



## Robo56

Sending get well wishes for Wendy


----------



## schumigirl

Hugs to Agavegirl.........hope you’re doing ok..........

Cats......why did it have to be cats.......

Got talking to a woman in JFK and she tried to bore us to tears with her cat talk........  got ourselves out of there quickly.........guess we all have stuff that doesn’t interest us.........although Mac you know I think your cats are cute......but generally, not a cat person! 


All packed up and waiting to check out..........sitting enjoying last hour in this beautiful suite.........

Had an amazing trip again........a week just isn’t long enough here.......weather has been mostly beautiful, parks busier than we are used to but totally manageable...........loved every second of it. 

Sapphire has been amazing and we have been pampered and spoiled beyond belief again. Spent a few mornings at RP Club Lounge for breakfast which was lovely........and have just finished the buffet at Amatista.......met a woman who recognised us and insisted on telling us she spent more time here than us.......gotta love folks that feel it’s a competition .......told her I was glad to hear she enjoyed it so much.......turns out she lives an hour away.........ok. 

But 7 weeks tomorrow we’ll be back home at RP.......and HHN!!! 

Flight is around 6.30pm tonight.........8 hours 20 minutes usually going home........and going home to a heatwave is going to be fun  And see our boy of course..........

Catch youse later, once jet lag leaves me............


----------



## Robo56

I don’t have pets, but I do have two grand dogs Joey and Nala and Oscar my nephew dog.

It’s so nice to hear you all talk about your pets.

Monyk for sure made me think differently about chickens.

Mac has created a great forum for her lovely Sans family here. It is not by at a accident we all have found each other here.

We have grown to be friends, that uplift one another, laugh, talk about our daily lives both good and bad, share their love of their pets, send prayers and hugs when needed, share about our countdown to vacations, and who have a united love of all things Universal 

Mac hope the Doc appt goes well today.

Keisha hope your granddaughter is feeling better.

Lynne thanks for the humpty day reminder.



tink1957 said:


> Robo you were right about Stranger things...now I'm addicted and have ordered season 2



 I’am looking forward to Season 3.



ckmiles said:


> I admit Im a little jealous of all you retirees - I think I would be pretty good at being retired- but Im not sure Ill ever get there!



You will get there.




bobbie68 said:


> Update: Charlie is still at my house everyday, which is great! They really need each other. I have confidence they will work it all out!



 

Safe travels home Schumi

 



schumigirl said:


> and have just finished the buffet at Amatista..



Their breakfast buffet is yummy with lots of options. We really enjoyed it too. You will be back soon to enjoy more good meals and cocktails.  HHN will be just around the corner.


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump 

Kiddo back in fine form, need to scoot off to gym to watch her bounce around for a bit.  Just got a new floor trick that makes me inhale deeply. I’m a worry-wart.

I expected aPH rates @ U for first week in Oct last wednesday.  Checked last night and surprised to see PBH now has joined HRH in being entirely sold out from 4th to 7th.  Either people booking way early or it’s going to be seriously slammed this year. Hope not the latter as that time frame has gotten worse every every, expect for the storm one
S.

Agavegirl - hope all went well and you are on your way to a full recovery!



pattyw said:


> Yep- happy to have great boys, too! They all still want to vacation with us! ...and they promised to find us a good home someday!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!
> 
> And sorry about the tummy issues on the little one! Chicken soup is a miracle worker!



Mine promised to put me in a good ‘home’ too.  Not of the vacation variety tho lol



Lynne G said:


> Aww, poor GD, Keisha.  Smart doggie to hide from that.  One of the ewww smells.  When ever mine did that, I generally had to find the bathroom, made me sick.  Older one had a loose seal on your throat that usually keeps your food down.  Nothing like having to clean a bunk bed rails and two mattresses at 10 o’clock at night.  Then having to clean up the kid too.  He would always go right back to sleep.  Thankfully, mostly has outgrown that in his adult body, and he is a very good sleeper.
> 
> Made chicken salad sandwiches with pickles and mac and cheese.  I am full.
> 
> Aww, cat not a show cat, Tgrgrl.  Maybe when the kittens get more mobile, you can then move them.



I will never forget the time i was sleeping in a bottom bunk and the person on the top got sick during the night.  Talk about feeling unclean. Bleech



macraven said:


> Monyk
> _Tell the husband he can be replaced
> 
> 
> I tell Mr Mac that when he buys the wrong bread for me
> 
> 
> (He tends to buy the first loaf of bread that is eye level on the rack)
> _



I go for the cheapest lol.  Not a fan of what i call bread dough, aka white bread. It all tastes the same to me. Now, a good italian, french, sourdough, wheat or rye...don’t flinch shelling $ out as it’s quality stuff.

Let’s just say the mr doesn’t agree with me.  I did grab wonder bread last week, was on special BOGO.  Had to howl, both loaves had big air hole running thru them.



Monykalyn said:


> Well everyone puts up with the chicken talk...and I love cats, just allergic. Have to build up tolerance and don’t have the time right now to do that.
> 
> Happy Wednesday!



I usually had two or three cats at a time.  Tended to accumulate unwanted ones, known as a soft touch there.   After cuddling them, as long as I didn’t touch my face with my unwashed hand was ok.  Otherwise, turned into a miserable mess, eyes bulging out, etc. 

It’s been almost a decade since my last cat passed.  DS got two earlier this year, I see them often & they crawl all over me without any issue???  They are part Himalayan.  No idea if they are prone less to allergic reactions or mine just vanished with time.



schumigirl said:


> Hugs to Agavegirl.........hope you’re doing ok..........
> 
> Cats......why did it have to be cats.......
> 
> Got talking to a woman in JFK and she tried to bore us to tears with her cat talk........  got ourselves out of there quickly.........guess we all have stuff that doesn’t interest us.........although Mac you know I think your cats are cute......but generally, not a cat person!
> 
> 
> All packed up and waiting to check out..........sitting enjoying last hour in this beautiful suite.........
> 
> Had an amazing trip again........a week just isn’t long enough here.......weather has been mostly beautiful, parks busier than we are used to but totally manageable...........loved every second of it.
> 
> Sapphire has been amazing and we have been pampered and spoiled beyond belief again. Spent a few mornings at RP Club Lounge for breakfast which was lovely........and have just finished the buffet at Amatista.......met a woman who recognised us and insisted on telling us she spent more time here than us.......gotta love folks that feel it’s a competition .......told her I was glad to hear she enjoyed it so much.......turns out she lives an hour away.........ok.
> 
> But 7 weeks tomorrow we’ll be back home at RP.......and HHN!!!
> 
> Flight is around 6.30pm tonight.........8 hours 20 minutes usually going home........and going home to a heatwave is going to be fun  And see our boy of course..........
> 
> Catch youse later, once jet lag leaves me............



Why is it your trips seem to fly by so fast?  Seems like you just left.  Is this your first July trip there?  I find it surprising so many decide to visit when it’s so hot & humid, but could be due to work/school obligations I suppose. 

Hmmph, silly local.  You cross ‘da pond.  If she’s keeping count each trip should count X10.

I find myself getting annoyed when I’m asked how many times I’ve vacationed in a year.  I usually fluff it off saying “not enough”, just to see the look on their face(s).  I’d like to respond MYODM but my momma raised me better.  Rarely, does the person asking not have an axe of some sort to grind.  It’s different when a close friend/intimate family inquires.

I appreciate being fortunate enough to travel to amazing places. However, I do work within a budget and diligently save-up for my play time. It helps to have an indulgent DH . Many of my family & friends are in hock up to their eyeballs with their ostentatious discretionary spending but still consistently boo-hoo they can’t afford a nice vacation.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _HAHahhahahahha
> 
> Joe might be afraid you will adopt a chicken
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> I’m howling over what you said as I sit in the doctors waiting room now_



I think there's a neon sign over our house only animals can see that says "Come here if you need a home! She can't say no!"

So if there's a chicken in need within walking distance, she'll find her way here!



schumigirl said:


> and have just finished the buffet at Amatista


Yum! We loved their buffet!



Robo56 said:


> We have grown to be friends, that uplift one another, laugh, talk about our daily lives both good and bad, share their love of their pets, send prayers and hugs when needed, share about our countdown to vacations, and who have a united love of all things Universal



Robo- beautifully said!



keishashadow said:


> I usually had two or three cats at a time. Tended to accumulate unwanted ones, known as a soft touch there.



Very sweet!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Running a little late this morning - and really feel like I havent accomplished much...

Anyway-  for all you cat lovers- there is a cat cafe that is going to open near me.  They will be part homeless shelter part coffee shop.  You can hang out with adoptable kitties and drink coffee.  If I was not really allergic to cats- my house would be full of them.

You'se peeps are really quite amazing.  So warm, funny, welcoming and sincere.  You sense of community and friendship is truly inspiring to me, and I am forever grateful for the warm welcoming I have received.  I get a little emotional saying that- but truly you are all the best.


----------



## macraven

_Keisha yup the deluxe hotels are pretty much filled for that part of October early to mid month

Rpr has been full for over 3 weeks ago

Remember I am couch surfing my last night there
Lol

Since I have an early morning flight, not really an issue for me

Robbie, are you doing better and improved since your surgery?
Rest up as you can as hhn is calling our name

Is your husband doing better also?
Still have you both in my prayers 

Wednesday/Wendy we are sending hugs to you
Now they are not bear type of hugs but just baby hugs to let you know you are thought of 

Schumi, not long until you fly out....and then back again...
And with Kyle joining youse!

Pattyw, such a shame you have to work
But nice you still get to come and play with us during the day here 

Keisha, so anymore trips before you head south in September ?

I need to go back and reread to see who I missed here on morning roll call_


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> You'se peeps are really quite amazing.  So warm, funny, welcoming and sincere.  You sense of community and friendship is truly inspiring to me, and I am forever grateful for the warm welcoming I have received.  I get a little emotional saying that- but truly you are all the best.




_Well, we think you are pretty cool too!

Glad you jumped in and joined us here
It seems like you have been with us always!

I always have said once you post in the sans thread you will always be a homie like us

We might not always agree on things but we have your back if ever in a pickle 

Once Schumi returns home I will be starting volume 14 of the thread

I’ll close this one out and try to link it to the new one
I’ll give advance notice when I do it

We don’t want to risk losing anyone after the move

Damo usually pops in each time we change houses so hope to see her then 

We are missing some homies 
Chuckers, tinyD, etc

Hope they are still reading along

Been a difficult past year with doctors and hospitals and seems like the cycle is happening again

I absolutely hate blood draws....I’m such a wimp with needles

But so looking forward to vacation this September and hope to see all the homies I can while in Disney and universal_


----------



## pattyw

Ckmiles- I've heard of cat cafes! We don't have any near me! I'd love to go to one! I could probably open my own at my house!! 

I agree with everyone else that you guys here are SPECIAL And you make me feel special! Words cannot express how appreciative I am for that! My life has been so busy and crazy I feel like I'm losing my mind some days. But, I take a few minutes out at work or home to come here and I feel great! Even though we come from different places and have different interests, we get each other!

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!

Ok now I'm crying at my desk and my phone is ringing!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, MonyK grows cats.  Us too, I am a cat lover, but with family allergic to cat dander, I really enjoy seeing and hearing about other cats.

Aw, Mac, hope your doctor's visit went fast, and blood drawn quickly.  I guess I never had a good blood drawing nurse, I bruise every time.  Sending mummy dust.  

Hi CK, nice to see ya here.

Patty, good to see ya too, and we have lots of rescue places here, just sayin'.   So kind of you though.

Keisha, good thing kids bounce back so fast.  Glad to hear GD on the mend, and bouncing around.  I will say 15 or so years of gymnastics, and little one is still pretty limber.  Good for kids to be flexible and have fun.  

Safe flight home, Schumi.  Nice you will be back in September.  I had to correct safe flight, wrote safe fright.  LOL  Fitting for Schumi, no?  

Well, the lunchtime walk went from a light rain, to bright sun, to gray.  Free water ice at the end, was lovely.  

Back to wearing my sweater.

.


----------



## bobbie68

Sans family... Just reminds me of my beloved parks!



 I hope everyone has a great day! We are still having our rain spell here. This weather is so not motivating me.

The teens spent all day bingeing an anime called "Attack on Titan" I have also seen this. Charlie is watching it for the first time so he can catch up and join us with the new season. If someone told me at 50 years old I would be watching Japenese animation I would have said  they are crazy.  Chinese food was good for dinner now today I have the squad over and they are requesting Pasta and Broccoli. It's off to the store to shop. The one nice things is these teens like to help me cook and clean up so it helps.

Lynne G. Believe it or not I am allergic to cats and many other animals. I  start sneezing in other peoples homes but I have built up a tolerance to mine. I feel bad for people who love animals but are allergic and can't have them.

Schumigirl- Have a safe flight home

Ckmiles and pattyw - I have heard about these cafes and I know there is one in New York City somewhere. I would love to go there. I probably wouldn't leave alone though. Thank goodness Brian loves animals as much as me. Otherwise me and the fur babies would be out.

Agavegirl- Hope your are recovering good. Sending positive thoughts

Robo56- I am so happy to hear you have grand pets. I think that is amazing to feel that way about your children's pets. I am sure they enjoy it I hope your husband is still having a great recovery. Thank you for the hugs

Keishashadow- Glad to hear the little one is better. 

Monykalyn- I love hearing about your chickens. In fact I love to hear about all pets people have. I am a firm believer that no matter what pet you have they can bring great happiness and good health to you. 

Tgrgrl- you didn't push any number over  the edge. It's all good for what you love in this life. I have to add to the other posts that this is a great group of people who welcome people in to this family. In the short time I can tell how everyone cares about one another and has formed a great family. I know and agree people have different views and opinions about things and I agree that  in the end every family has everyone's back.

Macraven Thank you once again for starting  this thread and also being such a great moderator.  I run into some awful sites with mean moderators and posters. You are awesome as well as everyone here. I am not retired but I don't work right now. Olivia has a lot of needs that interferes with a job for the time being. I kind of have a life style right now that makes the days run together. I look forward to being able to go back to work at least part time some day. I would love to join your FB group or any others on with cat people. I am known as the "crazy cat lady" around here. I don't mind it makes me feel good . I would love to see your pics!

tink1957 lol that it makes you tired and then hungry again. For me it makes me thirsty, which means lots of water, which means at my age lots of night trips to  the bathroombut it is worth it

I just want to add to the sentiments of everyone  that I am so glad that I found this family and love having a go to place to share.  everyone for being you


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, good to see ya too, and we have lots of rescue places here, just sayin'. So kind of you though.







bobbie68 said:


> Thank goodness Brian loves animals as much as me. Otherwise me and the fur babies would be out.



Same here! Joe shares my love for animals! He is a gem!



bobbie68 said:


> Macraven Thank you once again for starting this thread and also being such a great moderator. I run into some awful sites with mean moderators and posters. You are awesome as well as everyone here.






bobbie68 said:


> I am not retired but I don't work right now. Olivia has a lot of needs that interferes with a job for the time being



Being a mom is the most important job any of us can do! Olivia is truly blessed to have you and Brian!



bobbie68 said:


> I would love to join your FB group or any others on with cat people. I am known as the "crazy cat lady" around here. I don't mind it makes me feel good . I would love to see your pics!



I'm in, too!! Fellow crazy cat lady here, Bobbie!!


Troy just sent me this!  His DCP graduation!! He's worked hard and had a great time! But I'm so glad he's coming home soon!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Ckmiles- I've heard of cat cafes! We don't have any near me! I'd love to go to one! I could probably open my own at my house!!
> 
> I agree with everyone else that you guys here are SPECIAL And you make me feel special! Words cannot express how appreciative I am for that! My life has been so busy and crazy I feel like I'm losing my mind some days. But, I take a few minutes out at work or home to come here and I feel great! Even though we come from different places and have different interests, we get each other!
> 
> THANK YOU EVERYONE!!
> 
> Ok now I'm crying at my desk and my phone is ringing!



_Now if you do open up a cat house, I’ll come help!

I’m an expert on cleaning the litter boxes 



Wait
Cat house ....I should restate it and say, cat cafe

That will help you not get calls at 3 am in the morning

_


----------



## macraven

_Homies I appreciate your kind words and it’s very appreciated 
Today hasn’t been my best and you all pulled me up with your posts _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Now if you do open up a cat house, I’ll come help!
> 
> I’m an expert on cleaning the litter boxes



 Yay! thx!!



macraven said:


> Wait
> Cat house ....I should restate it and say, cat cafe
> 
> That will help you not get calls at 3 am in the morning


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

_At 8:00 tonight I’ll stand in the back yard and wave to the planes

Surely one of them will have Schumi in them

Figure they will be overhead about that time with her passing by



Ckmiles, when is your next trip to Orlando ?
I’m trying to figure out which homies will be there when I am this fall

I wanna meet with anyone that will be there when I am
_


----------



## Lynne G

I’ll be there in October, Mac.


----------



## tink1957

you know we will be at the motherland when you are on the 26th and 27th...we can meet up in the parks on the 26th or at Disney Springs on the 27th, whatever suits you.

Hugs for agavegirl aka Wendy/Wednesday   hope you get better soon and you can kick tail at HHN next year.

Safe travels Carole  ...see you in September 

More hugs for anyone who needs them

Making roast beef and mashed potatoes for dinner and vegetable soup with the leftovers...it smells soooooo good.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Tgrgrl

I can meet whenever, just need a days notice in case I need to arrange kid pickups or something. 

Still haven’t successfully relocated the kittens but Marshmellow hissed at me a little less today. Um, progress???

I’m tired today, just going to make an Asian stir fry with a rotisserie chicken & some veggies that need to be cooked & frozen potstickers. Maybe a glass of Kim Crawford Chardonnay for dessert........

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Monykalyn

AAACCKK just killing a few minutes until time to go home


pattyw said:


> I've grown very fond of your chickens, Monyk!! I love reading about all of their adventures!! Joe's very afraid that I'll find a stray chicken that needs rescuing!!


You can always rescue a chicken or two as well! Lots of people abandon their hens when they stop laying eggs for them. Mine will get a cushy life until they pass. Plus they are funny, and relatively easy to keep as long as you don't mind the poo!.  Downstairs patio gets a washing every day.

DH claims to hate them yet was giving me a play by play of them in the yard this am-cuddle found a bug, the others came running and mean girl pecked cuddle to get her out of the way. And Diva chicken always chooses him to sit on-just like ornery cats gravitate to the one who doesn't care to be covered in cat love.



Robo56 said:


> Mac has created a great forum for her lovely Sans family here. It is not by at a accident we all have found each other here.



Love love love this hangout. Ditto to what all have said here. Even if I only get to Universal every few years (except this year! Yay!) it's a lot of fun to watch you guys plan. and read TR


keishashadow said:


> Kiddo back in fine form, need to scoot off to gym to watch her bounce around for a bit. Just got a new floor trick that makes me inhale deeply. I’m a worry-wart.


 Good healing!! Did you see the video going around on the perfect 10 floor routine set to Michael Jackson medley? Even though I knew she did well still held my breathe at tumbling passes!



ckmiles said:


> Anyway- for all you cat lovers- there is a cat cafe that is going to open near me. They will be part homeless shelter part coffee shop. You can hang out with adoptable kitties and drink coffee. If I was not really allergic to cats- my house would be full of them.


DD and I found one by accident wandering around Georgetown DC-It was a few minutes from closing but we still managed to cuddle a few furry babies! Had to be careful to wash quick and not touch face!


bobbie68 said:


> The teens spent all day bingeing an anime called "Attack on Titan"


My youngest used to watch that, and my middle watches and reads some anime. She met the authors of one of her favorites at a comic con a couple years ago-was so funny to watch her fan girl out and be speechless!


Sounds like schumi had a great time!

I give up-time to go!

.


----------



## keishashadow

Hell, are we going to start singing kumbaya next? lol JK good karma to all my peeps



macraven said:


> _Keisha yup the deluxe hotels are pretty much filled for that part of October early to mid month
> 
> Rpr has been full for over 3 weeks ago
> 
> Remember I am couch surfing my last night there
> Lol
> 
> Since I have an early morning flight, not really an issue for me
> 
> Robbie, are you doing better and improved since your surgery?
> Rest up as you can as hhn is calling our name
> 
> Is your husband doing better also?
> Still have you both in my prayers
> 
> Wednesday/Wendy we are sending hugs to you
> Now they are not bear type of hugs but just baby hugs to let you know you are thought of
> 
> Schumi, not long until you fly out....and then back again...
> And with Kyle joining youse!
> 
> Pattyw, such a shame you have to work
> But nice you still get to come and play with us during the day here
> 
> Keisha, so anymore trips before you head south in September ?
> 
> I need to go back and reread to see who I missed here on morning roll call_



I’m leaving on a jet plane crack of 8/15 see siggie. DiL will run me into the ground. Foot still hasn’t rebounded since last trip 3 weeks ago. Caved and booked with podiatrist next tues as it usually is back to form by now. Not sure if garden variety plantar fasciitis acting up or the break/necrosis I had last year from oldest shutting my foot in suv door   Thot that had finally resolved 




macraven said:


> _Now if you do open up a cat house, I’ll come help!
> 
> I’m an expert on cleaning the litter boxes
> 
> 
> 
> Wait
> Cat house ....I should restate it and say, cat cafe
> 
> That will help you not get calls at 3 am in the morning
> _



Ha I’m old enough to get the cat house ref lol.



macraven said:


> _Homies I appreciate your kind words and it’s very appreciated
> Today hasn’t been my best and you all pulled me up with your posts _



Don’t you dare get sick on me missie


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, How long you staying after arriving on the 15th of August?  We fly out night of the 21st until 31st.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Hell, are we going to start singing kumbaya next? lol JK good karma to all


 _I can always count on Janet to tell it like is is

Lol

I enjoy her wit_


----------



## macraven

_Ended up going to Logan’s for dinner

Nothing caught my eye on the menu so got a burger/fries and Caesar salad.

Pushed the food around and ate half of it
Watch me be hungry at 10 tonight 

Wasn’t all that great but it beats cooking dinner


Had to be home at 8 so I could watch the planes in the sky 
Hope Schumi saw me ..._


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Hell, are we going to start singing kumbaya next? lol JK good karma to all my peeps


I love you Janet


----------



## ckmiles

macraven said:


> _At 8:00 tonight I’ll stand in the back yard and wave to the planes
> 
> Surely one of them will have Schumi in them
> 
> Figure they will be overhead about that time with her passing by
> 
> 
> 
> Ckmiles, when is your next trip to Orlando ?
> I’m trying to figure out which homies will be there when I am this fall
> 
> I wanna meet with anyone that will be there when I am_



My dates are Sept 23rd to the 28th-  I hope we can meet!


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> My dates are Sept 23rd to the 28th-  I hope we can meet!



_Pencil me in on your calendar!_


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Still haven’t successfully relocated the kittens but Marshmellow hissed at me a little less today. Um, progress???


Sounds good! You're getting there!



Monykalyn said:


> You can always rescue a chicken or two as well! Lots of people abandon their hens when they stop laying eggs for them. Mine will get a cushy life until they pass. Plus they are funny, and relatively easy to keep as long as you don't mind the poo!. Downstairs patio gets a washing every day.



Aww! I wouldn't mind a hen that isn't into laying eggs anymore! I prefer egg substitute!



keishashadow said:


> Hell, are we going to start singing kumbaya next? lol JK good karma to all my peeps



Although it HAS been many years since I've heard that song and it is fitting!

We could just jump to passing a wine bottle around!


----------



## pattyw

Mac- my dates are 9/27-10/6.

I think I need to make a spreadsheet on everyone's fall dates so we can schedule a meet!


----------



## macraven

_I nominate pattyw to make the list_


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> We could just jump to passing a wine bottle around!


wine, rum or Knob Creek...
 Nightly cuddle session. Who needs a cat?


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> wine, rum or Knob Creek...
> View attachment 339532 Nightly cuddle session. Who needs a cat?



She is just so cute!!! Yep- most cats won't cuddle! My Smokey is a cuddler- but he's the only one!

Up early- have to get to work early- picking up Kyle at the airport!! He'll be home for a week to pack up the old apartment here- I think we acquire most of the big stuff. Erin's staying in FL with the cats.  Her sister is visiting and they plan to take a day trip to Universal!! 

I'll be driving down to Ft. Lauderdale again next Thursday with his car and a load of stuff!! We are stopping this time and taking our time!! So happy to have him home!


Happy Thursday all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Such a good mom, Patty.  Glad to see they are settling down in Ft. L.  FLA residents now, perks for them. Hope Kyle's flight comes in on time.

Oh you too can have weather guys like me:  Periods of heavy downpours again, this afternoon into evening, and high is 89.  This kind of weather pattern makes us look like Florida, with heavy rain, then clear skies.  Severe flooding in the middle of our state, as Hershey Park is closed again today.  The park is flooded, with the parking lot, and a restaurant under water.  Kids were seen riding trash cans in the water, to get out of the park.  News guy following that weather report, with a laugh said, new kid's ride, trash can floating.  Laughs, then the news of day.

Ah, nothing like a Thursday thirst to make you want to drink.  Mac's been enjoying a night cap, Robo, Tink, CK, and all those coffee drinking homies, and tea drinkers, like me.  Drink up, it's Thursday.


 


and a hehe,


----------



## Lynne G

See, some are ready for Thursday.


----------



## pattyw

You find the best pictures, Lynne!! 

Hope you see sun soon!!Hope Hershey Park is ok! It's a lovely place! 

We're supposed to dry out by tomorrow here! Temps are back to our normal- high 70s. I kinda liked the 90s- made for great pool days!!


----------



## keishashadow

So foggy earlier this morn yet idjits still driving Ike mad ugh



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, How long you staying after arriving on the 15th of August?  We fly out night of the 21st until 31st.



A quickie if spirit shows up we leave on late flight the 20th



macraven said:


> _I can always count on Janet to tell it like is is
> 
> Lol
> 
> I enjoy her wit_



Half tho it may be



macraven said:


> _Ended up going to Logan’s for dinner
> 
> Nothing caught my eye on the menu so got a burger/fries and Caesar salad.
> 
> Pushed the food around and ate half of it
> Watch me be hungry at 10 tonight
> 
> Wasn’t all that great but it beats cooking dinner
> 
> 
> Had to be home at 8 so I could watch the planes in the sky
> Hope Schumi saw me ..._



Always wanted to try Logan’s none here. Glad we did work in Miller’s ale and sweet tomatoes years ago during a trip. Yummy and cheap too bad not up in our area, would be regulars



pattyw said:


> Sounds good! You're getting there!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! I wouldn't mind a hen that isn't into laying eggs anymore! I prefer egg substitute!
> 
> 
> 
> Although it HAS been many years since I've heard that song and it is fitting!
> 
> We could just jump to passing a wine bottle around!



Or go with 99 bottles of beer in the wall

Another run south? Should that do it for a bit?



Monykalyn said:


> wine, rum or Knob Creek...
> View attachment 339532 Nightly cuddle session. Who needs a cat?


Cute. Not a whiskey gal but knob creek cocktail was one featured in the trader sams F&w event (RIP). It was tasty and went down smooth but could tell after I drank it that it’d hit hard later lol. 

So much fun but they shoved way too many full size high test drinks at you in a relatively short period of time. No wonder the event disappeared lol there’s buzzed then there’s full on tanked


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone






For those having wine and cocktails have one for me.


Mac hope the doc appt and blood draw went okay. There is no fun in getting stuck.

Hubby is doing great and I’am trying to get in better shape to endure the fun at HHN 






pattyw said:


> Mac- my dates are 9/27-10/6.





macraven said:


> I nominate pattyw to make the list




Ditto

I look forward to seeing everyone who wants to meet up too.





I’am going to be at Universal for HHN 9-30 to 10-11


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Or go with 99 bottles of beer in the wall
> 
> Another run south? Should that do it for a bit?



Ok I just had a flashback to school field trips where we sang 100 bottles of beer on the bus! Wow- that was a looooooong time ago!

Nope- have one last road trip from Orlando to bring Troy home in August! 

Robo- glad hubby is doing well and I REALLY need to get into shape for the fall trip!!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Add me to the meet up list for sure!

I am headed into NYC this afternoon for a lecture at the public library.  Hoping it doesnt rain...

Waving hi to everyone!  My apologies for the short post but I have work to do (anyone know who I can see about getting someone else to do my job....)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pattyw

*Ok so here's the list of the Sept/Oct travelers:*

Me:            9/27-10/6

Robo:         9/30-10/11

Ckmiles:      9/23-9/28

Lynne:         10/1-10/4 Disney     10/4-10/12- UO

Tgrgrl:        on-call in area for meets!

*Still need dates for:*

Mac
Keisha
Schumi
Tink

Did I miss anyone?

Very exciting!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, sorry I'll miss ya in August, Keisha, but save some fun for me.  See ya in October, hopefully.  No fog for us, just a very gray sky, and damp feeling outside, and in.

Patty, glad to hear the rain is moving out.  Yeah, we like Hershey Park.  It's about a 2 and 1/2 hour car ride away, though have family a stone's throw away, so we go every so often.

Tree is sad looking, no leaves upside down, just droopy from all the rain, and a gray sky.  Oh well, no wind chill here, though a climb up the humidity scale is more routine this time of year. Sweater on, and more tea needed.  

YaY, will meet up with Robo, again this year.  Almost same times, though 1 to 12 for me, with mouse 1 to 4.  Is Dsis coming too?  Was very nice to meet her as well.  So happy to hear your DH is feeling better, and you're in strength building mode.  Sending mummy dust that you'll be in good shape by the time you arrive.  

Good luck with your lecture today CK, and will send sunny thoughts so no rain for you.  

Patty, my dates are October 1 to 4 with the mouse, and 4 to 12 with Harry.

Talk of cocktails.....





Closing time - - -  As this version of the SANS thread comes to an end, remember that every new beginning comes from some other beginning's end.  I hope Mac is feeling good, and ready to open our new home.  I know to put my request in order now, balcony room, with daily tea service, and a view that never has snow.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- Thx- I edited my post with your dates!

Those drinks look yummy!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> She is just so cute!!! Yep- most cats won't cuddle! My Smokey is a cuddler- but he's the only one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT




_I have just the opposite.

Whenever I sit down, both cats jump into my lap.
They constantly fight over who sits on the lap and who sits across my knees.

And they like to hide under my bed.....when the lights are out, they sneak into my bed and ly on top of me.

No wonder I have sleep issues._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I have just the opposite.
> 
> Whenever I sit down, both cats jump into my lap.
> They constantly fight over who sits on the lap and who sits across my knees.
> 
> And they like to hide under my bed.....when the lights are out, they sneak into my bed and ly on top of me.
> 
> No wonder I have sleep issues._



Had to ban my brood years ago when the boys were born.  I usually had at least one kid in bed with us- couldn't have cats, too! Yeah- I'm not a great sleeper either! (i.e old age and snoring hubby!)


----------



## macraven

_I always read that when you have a kid sleep with you in bed, you usually only have one kid.

Well, not in my case....._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I always read that when you have a kid sleep with you in bed, you usually only have one kid.
> 
> Well, not in my case....._



Same here! It got better when I got bunk beds so they could sleep in the same room! 

Going out for lasagna night at our local Italian restaurant- $6.99 for a huge plate of homemade lasagna! YUM!


----------



## Lynne G

That does some lush Patty, and very reasonable.  

Think we are doing Jewish deli.  Large plates, and good food.  Always buy a slice of cheesecake to go, talk about lush.  

Hope all have or had a good meal for dinner homies.  

Learned our lesson after our 2 dogs, last dog got no bed privileges.  Kids rarely were in our bed, and if they did, carried back to theirs.


----------



## bobbie68

Just stopping by to say ... Busy day with the  teens and thought I would have time to catch up but hubby worked late so I got dinner duty. Taco night with tofu it is. Off to finish dinner than the teens want to finish the anime so I will indulge. Tomorrow is another busy day at 6 flags up and out the early. We hit the water park first, less crowds. What's nice is we have a dining plan so we eat up there and I have the night off from cooking. Any night off from cooking is a treat!

I hope everyone is doing well and having a good week. I quickly caught the list of people going soon and I so wish I could be on that list for a Dis meet. It sounds like so much fun! Thanks pattyw for that.

Have a great night my sans family


----------



## keishashadow

WLV 9/29 -

RPH 10/4 - 10/7

Annoyed, today didn’t catch APH rates till 3 pmishdidn’t get notification re rate thread.  Had PBH in my cart not once but twice & it disappeared.  Not even an APH rate, just seasonal.  Will be keeping a hawk eye on that.

Others have advised me they had issues with not seeing available rates on apple products.  Could be, but I didn’t see anything different when checking on desktop or if in private mode.  Did have the reservation disappear X2 as I was submitting CC info online though.


----------



## tink1957

Add me to the list for a meetup  we are at Universal 9/18 - 25 and WDW 9/25 - 27.
 Wish we were staying later since it looks like I'll miss Robo, Lynne and keisha again 

Thanks for the list patty. Glad Kyle is getting settled into his new place and yay for a nice visit before he leaves.

Made chicken nachos for dinner tonight, easy peasy with rotisserie chicken.

I had some other stuff written out but I seem to have lost it looking between pages...too tired to remember what I wrote.

Have a wonderful night and sweet dreams everyone


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> WLV 9/29 -
> 
> RPH 10/4 - 10/7
> 
> Annoyed, today didn’t catch APH rates till 3 pmishdidn’t get notification re rate thread.  Had PBH in my cart not once but twice & it disappeared.  Not even an APH rate, just seasonal.  Will be keeping a hawk eye on that.
> 
> Others have advised me they had issues with not seeing available rates on apple products.  Could be, but I didn’t see anything different when checking on desktop or if in private mode.  Did have the reservation disappear X2 as I was submitting CC info online though.



_I looked and saw that ap was good for a few of my dates at Rpr
But, I am better staying with smsm for my nights with a 35% discount.
Need to have 7 nights or more to keep the smsm rate.
Still looking for a room to add one night

Been on the phone with the motherland reservations.
(I always lose at least one hour of my life when working with reservations at disney)

Found a better rate with ddp package and switched to that so I changed hotels.
Since I already have the tickets in my account, did not have to rebook with at least a 2 day ticket pass.

I'll keep watch for you dammit janet in case I see anything pop up that is a deal for your dates.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Beached whales, with 2 giant clam shells filled with food, and a half pound of coleslaw — all left over from our meals, and a loving large piece of cheesecake also toted home, waiting for tea later tonight or tomorrow morning.  Always good food there. 

Sorry to miss ya too Tink. I am thinking of last week of September with the mouse next year, then first week with RPR.  RPR already reserved.

Keisha, yeah, when I booked RPR next year, it disappeared from my account. When I got my cc card statement, they did charge me the one night.  A call to the hotel got me two emails, conformation of the next year booking, and this year’s one, and that one, the guy helping me, seemed somewhat  annoyed that he could not see my rate (well yeah, as booked with a TA, since I could not, over 12 months before, get any discounted (SMSM) rate, and the rates just kept getting higher). He said they were using new confirmation numbers, and on a new system.  Whether he was full of bull or not, don’t know.  Either way, happy to know both reservations are on RPR’s books.  The only one I see in my account is my PBR for next month.  That I did get a SMSM rate, never saw a lower AP rate, and now not even the room selection I have is now available.  Glad I have the express passes.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Mac, I have a TA rate for the mouse, if you need a night, let me know, the agent I have is good, and may be able to help you.  I found his prices better than my military rate.  Granted I am staying at POP, with QS plan, and military 4 day ticket.


----------



## Lynne G

I should be on my iPad, hate pecking on my phone.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Lynne but I just spent 90 minutes on the phone with disney.
I saw the enchanting escape ddp offer and canceled my ressie I made 6 months ago and did a new one with the special offer.
For only a $149.50 from what I originally booked, I have the free ddp now.


Sweet as I have 6 table service adrs made months ago.

Took a bit of time to have IT correct my tickets I have in my disney account but finally it was accomplished.
All my table service reservations still in place._


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome Mac, even though took a bit of your evening.  I only have two ADRs, so not worried about paying OOP for them.  Last year, I still had lots of snack credits to burn, so limiting the sit downs I am doing.  Did the dessert parties last year, not this year.  Was way too much food for me last year.  Still waiting to see when D23 is doing their Epcot day.  Everything else is planned, including picking up my ticket the day before FP day.  

I need to go to bed.  Sweet dreams to all the homies, and no stealing my cheesecake.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Kiddo back in fine form, need to scoot off to gym to watch her bounce around for a bit.  Just got a new floor trick that makes me inhale deeply. I’m a worry-wart.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it your trips seem to fly by so fast?  Seems like you just left.  Is this your first July trip there?  I find it surprising so many decide to visit when it’s so hot & humid, but could be due to work/school obligations I suppose.
> 
> Hmmph, silly local.  You cross ‘da pond.  If she’s keeping count each trip should count X10.
> 
> I find myself getting annoyed when I’m asked how many times I’ve vacationed in a year.  I usually fluff it off saying “not enough”, just to see the look on their face(s).  I’d like to respond MYODM but my momma raised me better.  Rarely, does the person asking not have an axe of some sort to grind.  It’s different when a close friend/intimate family inquires.
> 
> I appreciate being fortunate enough to travel to amazing places. However, I do work within a budget and diligently save-up for my play time. It helps to have an indulgent DH . Many of my family & friends are in hock up to their eyeballs with their ostentatious discretionary spending but still consistently boo-hoo they can’t afford a nice vacation.



Glad little one is doing better........yes, how can such a little tummy produce so much when they’re ill!!! I hear you on watching with heart in mouth!! When Kyle did karate I couldn’t watch some of the stuff he was doing........he got to Black belt and then his back problem started.........so had to give it up. 

That was the year we went in July Janet........2012 as Kyle was having back surgery in the August before starting University in the September........very stressful time to watch our 18 year old boy having such major surgery.........but all worked out in the end! 

So, yes that’s the reason we went in July that year. 

It does go past quickly, but this time although it was only a week in Orlando, which isn’t enough anyway......it felt longer as we didn’t have the almost 20 hours being awake to get there.........coming in from NY was fabulous.......but wouldn’t go back in July again I think. We are used to less folks........although it wasn’t as bad as we thought and the heat was fabulous!! 

Yes, I recognise fake when I see it.........and this woman was fake all over as soon as she spoke........I thought long and hard about mentioning it but after thinking about it, Tom finally convinced me it was indeed jealousy.......and yes, an hour or two away is very different to the cost and time it takes us to get there.........I fail badly to understand jealousy and folks who feel they have to compete or belittle others for travel choices.........

I’m with you. Travel as much as we like and stuff the opinions of others..........yes, friends are different........but when someone asks personal questions when you’ve never even met them before???? Wow!!! 

I curtailed my tongue to some extent..........

Yep, would never question someone about money or costs........very crass. 

Oh I know folks who get into “hock” too for trips..........silly. Love your response the naysayers though.......lol.......and yes, we do both have amazing husbands who indulge us well!!! Carry on traveling Janet......

Off soap box.........

Robo, glad you and DH are doing well.........good to hear! 

And continued good wishes to our friend Wendy...........


Too many posts to respond to..........



So, forgot how bad jet lag can be.........

Been awake since around 3am after only being able to stay awake till 9.30 last night. 

So, laundry all finished and another few loads hung out as it is hot here!!! Sticky and humid through the night.......thank goodness for portable air con unit as regular air con just isn’t a thing over here in homes. 

Back to reality for a few weeks..........but, least we have this heatwave to enjoy for a little longer..........

Had good flight home, left on time and arrived early which is always good..........gotta love the jet stream! 

But hear everyone on the diet plans.......we have put on so much weight it’s shocking!!! Too much good living apparently...........

Trip report will be around at some point........although not sure this one will take long.........

Happy Friday all.............


----------



## keishashadow

Carole welcome home. Vacations can surely take it out of you   I bet Kyle was thrilled to see you both back home





Lynne G said:


> Beached whales, with 2 giant clam shells filled with food, and a half pound of coleslaw — all left over from our meals, and a loving large piece of cheesecake also toted home, waiting for tea later tonight or tomorrow morning.  Always good food there.
> 
> Sorry to miss ya too Tink. I am thinking of last week of September with the mouse next year, then first week with RPR.  RPR already reserved.
> 
> Keisha, yeah, when I booked RPR next year, it disappeared from my account. When I got my cc card statement, they did charge me the one night.  A call to the hotel got me two emails, conformation of the next year booking, and this year’s one, and that one, the guy helping me, seemed somewhat  annoyed that he could not see my rate (well yeah, as booked with a TA, since I could not, over 12 months before, get any discounted (SMSM) rate, and the rates just kept getting higher). He said they were using new confirmation numbers, and on a new system.  Whether he was full of bull or not, don’t know.  Either way, happy to know both reservations are on RPR’s books.  The only one I see in my account is my PBR for next month.  That I did get a SMSM rate, never saw a lower AP rate, and now not even the room selection I have is now available.  Glad I have the express passes.



Lol never thot to ck CC Jik I’m charged twice for nothing. On to do list. 

The dual/duplicate # thing started llast half of ‘17


macraven said:


> _Thanks Lynne but I just spent 90 minutes on the phone with disney.
> I saw the enchanting escape ddp offer and canceled my ressie I made 6 months ago and did a new one with the special offer.
> For only a $149.50 from what I originally booked, I have the free ddp now.
> 
> 
> Sweet as I have 6 table service adrs made months ago.
> 
> Took a bit of time to have IT correct my tickets I have in my disney account but finally it was accomplished.
> All my table service reservations still in place._


There’s a room only escape offer too.  Before tix had use by dates know u could book a pkg and hold onto ‘new’ tic that came with it for future trip   Not sure how that plays out these days 

Never heard of them letting u book the pkg use without paying for minimum tix requirement!  You must’ve been a fast talker lol


----------



## schumigirl

[URL='https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.tvtropes.org%2Fpmwiki%2Fpub%2Fimages%2Fhhncoc_4366.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Ftvtropes.org%2Fpmwiki%2Fpmwiki.php%2FTheatre%2FHalloweenHorrorNights&docid=UW9WbxqWCuEWdM&tbnid=gzm826wsPFyukM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwi16eSrir_cAhUTQMAKHXudAC0QMwiOAShLMEs..i&w=350&h=233&bih=651&biw=1366&q=hhn%20pictures%20moving%20image&ved=0ahUKEwi16eSrir_cAhUTQMAKHXudAC0QMwiOAShLMEs&iact=mrc&uact=8']
	

[/URL]


*https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...r_cAhUTQMAKHXudAC0QMwhxKC4wLg&iact=mrc&uact=8
7 WEEKS TONIGHT TILL OPENING NIGHT 2018*

Can`t wait for this years event...……..


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Glorious day to you all homies, well, from a foggy start to the this Friday (thanks Keisha, nice of you to share).  A cool 72, with light wind, felt refreshing.  Yeah, before the heat pump starts pushing out hot and humid, so humid that thunderstorms, carrying hail, will arrive around dinner time and leave by 1am tomorrow.  A guest that stays too long.  LOL

Saw abandoned theme park new for HHN.  Interesting.  Toying with doing the unmasking tours.  

Yes, Schumi, it's Friday, and glad to hear you made it home safely, and already back to routine, with thoughts of the fall setting in.  













Oh yeah, in case you did not think I was happy it is Friday,  












  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





With that, tea is ready, and that quite lush cheesecake is ready to be nibbled on.   

 oh well, it's


----------



## macraven

_Good Friday morning homies!

Welcome back Schumi !

Keisha I’ll explain the ticket loophole to you later once I’m on my iMac 

I bet everyone is looking forward to the weekend 

Wendy, heal soon and feel better _


----------



## pattyw

*Ok so here's the **UPDATED** list of the Sept/Oct travelers:*

Tink:   9/18-9/25 UO; 9/25-9/27 WDW

Ckmiles: 9/23-9/28

Mac:  9/26-10/12; first 4 nights Motherland

Me: 9/27-10/6

Keisha:  WLV 9/29-   ; RPH 10/4-10/7

Robo: 9/30-10/11

Lynne: 10/1-10/4 Disney;  10/4-10/12- UO

Tgrgrl: on-call in area for meets!


*Still need dates for:*

Schumi

Did I miss anyone?

Very exciting!!


----------



## pattyw

TGIF!! Day off today!  Kyle and I are heading to Buffalo Bills Training Camp!! Beautiful sunny day here!! The rain is gone for a little while!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the welcome homes gals.......nice to be home.........for a short time.......lol......

Yes Janet, Kyle was glad to see us home.........everything was tidy amd clean as usual, although fridge and freezer contents were somewhat depleted.........even the freezers and fridges in the garage were somewhat lacking in basics.........he had a nice time while we were away! 


Never slept through lunch before.........

We are having massive thunderstorms still........thankfully as the land needs it........managed to get my washing in before it started this morning, went grocery shopping and then said I was going to shut my eyes for 5 minutes around midday.......woke up at 2pm 

I needed that. 

Had a wrap for lunch and now being handed a cup of tea in my new minion mug..........

Still got that darn ironing to do. I can procrastinate a little bit longer............

Now to not have something nice with our mug of tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Schumi, tea does need a go along.  Like pound cake, cheesecake, donuts, well, you know, a not too sweet, sweet.  

Hey Patty, thanks for the update, and  For the day off.  And don't eat too many hot wings!  

  Mac, glad to hear you got a "loophole", but hey whatever it takes to get a good price on what you want.  

Agavegirl, sending lots of gentle hugs that you are feeling good, and your surgery went even better than expected.  Healing mummy dust is being pumped your way.

Robo, I hope this finds you enjoying a nice cup of coffee in your HHN mug, and feeling stronger every day.

Tink, if you had to work today, hope it goes fast, and hope you had a nice coffee to start the day as well.

So much for any sun, it's quite gray out now.  Sniff, tree leaves are once again upside down.  Yep, rain is a comin'.  It's soon going to be a what's for lunch.  You'd think I would not be hungry now.  Um, breakfast was before 7am, just saying.......

I definitely need more tea.  AC you are not needed to work so hard.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Still got that darn *ironing* to do. I can procrastinate a little bit longer............




_I have no idea what that is.........lol

When I moved, the iron and ironing board was given away.

_


----------



## schumigirl

Love some pound cake with a cup of English Breakfast Tea. 

I iron everything.........well, not quite everything.......my mum irons socks! I don’t. 


Had some more thunder and lightning this afternoon........hopefully gone now out to sea.......still hot as heck though which is lovely......if rain stays off it’ll be sitting in the garden time tonight. 

But, laundry all done for now. 

Friday night.........no plans though.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Afternoon-

Running terribly behind today-  I blame my stupid job .....

I had a wonderful time at the lecture yesterday- the NYC Library of Performing Arts is an amazing place!  (they curate all artifacts relating to theatre, movies, music, etc)  Their collections are breath-taking. It was a great afternoon weather wise to walk around the city-  I dont spend much time on the west side- so it was fun.

 waving hi- to Lynne, Patty Schumi, MAC, Keisha, Bobbie, Robo!  

Im so ready for the weekend!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone It's Friday YAY!  My six flags plans got cancelled today. We are expecting some bad storms and I hate being in the park up there with that. Plus our six flags will close the entire park for a storm. I don't understand it. I live about 45 minutes so really didn't want to go up and turn back around. I told the teens we will plan for Tuesday. All 4 teens are here again today! However, I told them it is an easy dinner night. Hamburgers, hash browns and corn. I feel bad because these teens don't have good meals at their houses so they look forward to the cooking. I feel bad when I can't do it all the time. I know they understand they are great teens.

I got a call from my furnace guy who we became friends with. He has been cleaning my furnace for about 16 years. He owns a boat and invited us to go out tomorrow. We are looking forward to it. We haven't been on a boat in years like his. I believe it is a sail boat. The teens are looking forward to it now I just have to hope the storms stay away.

I am looking at the list for the fall and I wish we could be on it. We committed to going to Cedar Point for Halloweekends already. We are trying to get more use of our pass. I will be there hopefully next year one way or another. I hope you guys have a great time and meet up.

Schumigirl I am glad that you are back home and settling in. I think laundry is one of the worse for me when I get back. I did  get lucky this trip and was able to do some at my family's home before we left. I forgot what my iron looks like!
Macraven, Lynne and Keishshadow I hope your Mother land plans keep going well for you. It's so much fun planning a trip but so much better when you have it go the way you want.
Robo and Wendy hope you continue to feel better.
ckmiles It sounds like you made a good time out of a lecture day! I love going to New York we are only about an hour but it seems I just don't put it on the to do list. 
pattyw hope you and Kyle had a great time.
Saying hi to anybody who posts after me. I hope you are having a great start to the weekend.

Have a good night


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> I had a wonderful time at the lecture yesterday- the NYC Library of Performing Arts is an amazing place! (they curate all artifacts relating to theatre, movies, music, etc) Their collections are breath-taking



Sounds like a wonderful place to visit!



ckmiles said:


> waving hi- to Lynne, Patty Schumi, MAC, Keisha, Bobbie, Robo!






bobbie68 said:


> He owns a boat and invited us to go out tomorrow. We are looking forward to it. We haven't been on a boat in years like his. I believe it is a sail boat. The teens are looking forward to it now I just have to hope the storms stay away.



Hope the weather holds out- a sailboat ride will be lovely!

Bobbie- maybe we can skype with you when we meet so you can join us this fall!!



bobbie68 said:


> pattyw hope you and Kyle had a great time.



We had a great afternoon! Nice to have some one on one time with him before he leaves!


----------



## Robo56

Hi Mac, Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, ckmiles, bobbie68, pattyw, Monyk, tgrgrl 

Welcome home Schumi





tink1957 said:


> Add me to the list for a meetup  we are at Universal 9/18 - 25 and WDW 9/25 - 27.
> Wish we were staying later since it looks like I'll miss Robo, Lynne and keisha again




Sorry to miss you again too Tink




schumigirl said:


> Robo, glad you and DH are doing well.........good to hear!



Thank you




schumigirl said:


> But hear everyone on the diet plans.......we have put on so much weight it’s shocking!!! Too much good living apparently...........



I like to think of it as responsibly eating.........LOL............I feel like when you reach a certain age you should have what you want to eat within reason for sure.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, I hope this finds you enjoying a nice cup of coffee in your HHN mug, and feeling stronger every day.



Yep, had my big mug of coffee in my HHN mug. It does bring a smile to my face. Today was a good day. Thank you Lynne.






ckmiles said:


> waving hi- to Lynne, Patty Schumi, MAC, Keisha, Bobbie, Robo!








bobbie68 said:


> Robo and Wendy hope you continue to feel better.



Thank you.



Big hugs and get well prayers being sent to Wendy


----------



## macraven

_I remember when you bought that hhn mug!_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> TGIF!! Day off today!  Kyle and I are heading to Buffalo Bills Training Camp!! Beautiful sunny day here!! The rain is gone for a little while!




_Is this a day trip or overnighter?

I'm late for the party and playing ketchup on the boards now._


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> I remember when you bought that hhn mug!



Yep.....you were there kneester .


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Is this a day trip or overnighter?
> 
> I'm late for the party and playing ketchup on the boards now._



Just drove to Rochester for the day for the training camp. It was a fun day New year, new draft picks, new hopes that our Buffalo Bills can finally make something happen!!

Home alone tonight! Joe's working late and Kyle's out with friends! So I got Applebee's takeout (shrimp stir fry YUM!) and Brownie bites (YUM!). Watching Everybody Loves Raymond and surfing the computer. I have dishes in the sink, assorted stuff on my kitchen table to put away and I should be doing laundry! Well, maybe tomorrow!

I'm on Mapquest trying to find 2 stopping points for Kyle and I when we drive back down to Ft. Lauderdale on Thursday.  We're leaving Thursday late afternoon so I'm thinking Pittsburgh Thursday night- now for Friday night!


----------



## macraven

_This coming week?
No cats this trip....._


----------



## Robo56

Hubby is watching Fencing World Championships. I watched the Women’s medal round in epee and The US won against Korea by one point.

That’s how I met my hubby. Fencing.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac has tour de france on ......and has watched it every night if he missed it in the morning.


I find it boring but he is in front of the tv and I am at my iMac....


We talk during commercials.._


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Hubby is watching Fencing World Championships.
> That’s how I met my hubby. Fencing.



_So this means you are good with swords_


----------



## Robo56

Yep........I was........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _This coming week?
> No cats this trip....._



Yep- Thursday this coming week!  No cats- they are with Erin in their new home(adjusting pretty well). Joe has a big project at work so he can't drive with us so it's the two of us with a car load of stuff so we can get his car down there. 

On the bright side, I'm getting Troy to drive down and get me and I'm spending two days in Orlando! We need to start packing his stuff up! But.... our UO AP's are itching to be used!

Robo- fencing is interesting! and a neat way to meet! You must have a good story there!

Mac-  yeah I couldn't get interested in Tour de France! better than watching golf, but..


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> On the bright side, I'm getting Troy to drive down and get me and I'm spending two days in Orlando! We need to start packing his stuff up! But.... our UO AP's are itching to be used!



Use those AP’s.....great chance to do so.



pattyw said:


> Robo- fencing is interesting! and a neat way to meet! You must have a good story there!



Started Fencing in my early 20’s......He was technically the coach of the Fencing team I joined.

I Fenced Foil and Epee. Did not care much for Sabre.


----------



## Robo56

Foil was my weapon of choice.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_pattyw, so you are driving down and flying back home?

when do you have time to go to work..
I think you are in Orlando more often than at the office_


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> I Fenced Foil and Epee. Did not care much for Sabre.



I had no idea what this meant, but I googled this and it's very interesting! I never knew there were 3 types of weapons in fencing!


----------



## Robo56

Yes. They all have a different target areas for scoring points. In Epee the whole body front and back, head to toe is the target area. In foil only the torso front and back. In Sabre everything above the waist front and back including head.


----------



## tink1957

Happy to hear Carole made it back safely and the laundry is done...iron is a 4 letter word never heard in my house.  My mother used to iron everything too, even the sheets.

Training camp sounds like fun patty ...glad you got to spend time with Kyle before the big move.

Trey brought home ham and pineapple pizza...not good for my diet but I only had a small slice 

Glad you were able to get a better deal on your wdw package mac and dining too! We need to know how you worked that magic with your tickets 

Hi Robo  I love my darkside mugs too!  My favorite is the diagon alley one with the dragon.

Watching the Braves lose to the Dodgers...I need to get to bed early since I have to be up at 6 in the morning.

Maybe if I quit watching they will win.

Good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, so you are driving down and flying back home?
> 
> when do you have time to go to work..
> I think you are in Orlando more often than at the office_



 Yes- it's been challenging at work! My main accounting job is 3 days/week and I have a few other accounting clients I can do the work at home with only visits to their offices.  So I've been able to not miss much work! I just move my work days around! 

Yep, driving down next Thursday and then flying home from Orlando the following Tuesday- and then off to work the next three days! It just stinks getting home late at night and then going to work the next day! But my bosses are really good to me so I happily drag myself in! 

Actually, it's been a relief to go to work at a desk job after all the cleaning, shopping, driving, moving....  I can do my paperwork- and have the DIS open in another window!


----------



## tink1957

Man I missed 15 messages while I was typing...guess I need to speed up.

Robo, I was going to take fencing in college but didn't for some reason...I know who to take if I need a bodyguard now


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Hi Robo  I love my darkside mugs too! My favorite is the diagon alley one with the dragon.



Hi Tink .

Get a good nights sleep.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Yes. They all have a different target areas for scoring points. In Epee the whole body front and back, head to toe is the target area. In foil only the torso front and back. In Sabre everything above the waist front and back including head.



Robo the only thing I knew about Sabers before this was our hockey team here- the Buffalo Sabres!   I just read an article about fencing! That's a difficult sport! Kudos to you! and I really learned something tonight! 
 Ok- back to my mindless surfing!



tink1957 said:


> iron is a 4 letter word never heard in my house



Yep me too! If it can't come out of the dryer looking acceptable, forget it! 



tink1957 said:


> Training camp sounds like fun patty ...glad you got to spend time with Kyle before the big move.



Yes- it was a nice day!



tink1957 said:


> Watching the Braves lose to the Dodgers...I need to get to bed early since I have to be up at 6 in the morning.



Good night!


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Robo, I was going to take fencing in college but didn't for some reason...I know who to take if I need a bodyguard now



LOL.....geriatric female Fencing bodyguard.....I do believe I could remember a few moves if needed


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Robo the only thing I knew about Sabers before this was our hockey team here- the Buffalo Sabres!  I just read an article about fencing! That's a difficult sport! Kudos to you! and I really learned something tonight!
> Ok- back to my mindless surfing!



Cool that you know about baseball, football, hockey etc....

My sports knowledge is Fencing and football.



tink1957 said:


> Watching the Braves lose to the Dodgers...I need to get to bed early since I have to be up at 6 in the morning.



The Dodgers spring training camp used to be in Vero Beach. They left The year we bought there. Would have been nice to go to see them at their training camp there. I have often thought the guys probably would have preferred staying in Vero with the easterly ocean breeze then to go to blistering Arizona.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Yes. They all have a different target areas for scoring points. In Epee the whole body front and back, head to toe is the target area. In foil only the torso front and back. In Sabre everything above the waist front and back including head.



_So, do any of the places on your body hurt less when hit there?

Good thing you wear a mask in that sport as you don't want an eye poked out._


----------



## Monykalyn

bobbie68 said:


> We committed to going to Cedar Point for Halloweekends already


We do something similar in off years from Disney-we are less than an hour from Silver Dollar City and we do season passes every few years. Hubs is itching to get passes again because of the new Time Traveler coaster.



pattyw said:


> new hopes that our Buffalo Bills


 Buffalo Bills fans are always so hopeful!! Used to go to Rams training camp when they were in St Louis. So much fun.



pattyw said:


> ur UO AP's are itching to be used!


 I am trying to convince DH the same thing! we bought the expensive ones so we need to use them right? Especially as we now have a daughter (and grandson) in Jacksonville (the newly discovered daughter from Hubs fling when he was young in college). 

And I am now officially freaking out-my dd is friends with someone who is DATING MARK HAMILL'S SON!! OMG I am 3 degrees away from MARK freaking HAMILL!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome homes gals.......nice to be home.........for a short time.......lol......
> 
> Yes Janet, Kyle was glad to see us home.........everything was tidy amd clean as usual, although fridge and freezer contents were somewhat depleted.........even the freezers and fridges in the garage were somewhat lacking in basics.........he had a nice time while we were away!
> 
> 
> Never slept through lunch before.........
> 
> We are having massive thunderstorms still........thankfully as the land needs it........managed to get my washing in before it started this morning, went grocery shopping and then said I was going to shut my eyes for 5 minutes around midday.......woke up at 2pm
> 
> I needed that.
> 
> Had a wrap for lunch and now being handed a cup of tea in my new minion mug..........
> 
> Still got that darn ironing to do. I can procrastinate a little bit longer............
> 
> Now to not have something nice with our mug of tea.



Now wait, you said tidy and clean...did he stay in a hotel? Lol  mine think will comment how proud I’ll be when i see how ‘clean’ the house was left upon my return.  Let’s just say it takes several days to put things back in order.  I’d hate to see it if they didn’t try lol.



Robo56 said:


> Hubby is watching Fencing World Championships. I watched the Women’s medal round in epee and The US won against Korea by one point.
> 
> That’s how I met my hubby. Fencing.



That wins for the most surprising thing I read today.  Pretty cool


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> So, do any of the places on your body hurt less when hit there?



Ladies wear chest guards under their Fencing jackets. So that makes getting hit there less painful.

 

The blades are blunted with electronically spring loaded rounded tips for scoring.







macraven said:


> Good thing you wear a mask in that sport as you don't want an eye poked out.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> I’ll go with cakes vs onions though lol.



Cakes here too.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Buffalo Bills fans are always so hopeful!!



We go from a long season of hopeful to a long season of maybe next year!



Monykalyn said:


> I am trying to convince DH the same thing! we bought the expensive ones so we need to use them right?



Absolutely! Because the more days you use them the less they cost per day! You must go often from a financial standpoint!



Monykalyn said:


> And I am now officially freaking out-my dd is friends with someone who is DATING MARK HAMILL'S SON!! OMG I am 3 degrees away from MARK freaking HAMILL!!!



  
I hope they continue dating so you can get a preview of Star Wars Land! They have to let Mark Hamill and friends in!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Random thoughts .....throw about 5 ice cubes in the dryer with already dry but wrinkled clothes, run on high heat for @12 minutes & you’ll never iron again.

Fencing is a sport that I was always curious about, I love a good sword fight! I have a friend that can’t stand the sound of metal clashing though, so she’s a lot of fun at movies...you wouldn’t believe how many movies have sword fights in them until you have that one friend.....

I used to be a Tour de France junkie until we cut our cable 2 years ago & its a lot harder to follow on the Internet. I think it ends this weekend though so maybe I can find a recap of the last 3 weeks somewhere.

Love me some Mark Hamill!! One of my first crushes, along with Dirk Benedict from Battlestar Galactica.  I must have had a thing for space cowboys!! LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> That’s how I met my hubby. Fencing.



I met Tom in a very unromantic Explosives environment......... Never met him before and said to a male colleague I was chatting to in the office as Tom walked past, that’s the man I’m going to marry.........

My first memory of fencing was watching Basil Rathbone in some movie or other..........love old movies! True classics.......although sometimes for the wrong reasons.........lol......



Monykalyn said:


> I am trying to convince DH the same thing! we bought the expensive ones so we need to use them right? Especially as we now have a daughter (and grandson) in Jacksonville (the newly discovered daughter from Hubs fling when he was young in college).
> 
> And I am now officially freaking out-my dd is friends with someone who is DATING MARK HAMILL'S SON!! OMG I am 3 degrees away from MARK freaking HAMILL!!!



So glad things worked out well there with the new family in Jacksonville........you hear not so good outcomes at times, but sounds like you all have it worked out nicely! 

Angryduck is a Mark Hamill fan........she’d love that!!!! 



keishashadow said:


> Now wait, you said tidy and clean...did he stay in a hotel? Lol  mine think will comment how proud I’ll be when i see how ‘clean’ the house was left upon my return.  Let’s just say it takes several days to put things back in order.  I’d hate to see it if they didn’t try lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That wins for the most surprising thing I read today.  Pretty cool



I miss onions!!!! 

Lol........the only thing he hadn’t done was clean the new downstairs bathroom that had been fitted while we were away........but that was ok.......I prefer to do that on my own. 

He’s always been tidy........although he has an office desk in another room that looks like a bomb site at times!! But......he has a system apparently.........I only dust and clean the floors and windows in there.......the office stuff is all down to him! I think he had friends over a couple of times, but you’d never know.........except for the amount of food that was gone........



Made it till 5am this morning........then bright as a button........

Watched an incredible lightning show last night.......very unusual for us..........calm this morning though and a little cooler..........

No real plans this weekend, going to try and upload pictures........thankfully DS is around to help me do that......I forget every time how to upload them from cameras to laptop........uploading them to smugmug is the easy part. 

Friends little granddaughter is coming around this morning for the gifts we brought back for her.........very minion orientated again.........she’s not getting my new minion mug though........ may have to hide that one.


----------



## macraven

Fast pass day

Been up before the chickens this morning


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_Still waiting for 6 am.......


glad i don't have to do this frequently, it really cuts into my sleep time getting up with the chickens.
(in my case cats.)

morning schumi _


----------



## schumigirl

I think I have the right day...……

Happy Birthday to one of Janet`s sons...…...if its not today...…..have a slice of cake...……





cake is a bit big!!!

Saturday again...………………………..

We have rain, winds and a lot cooler, should have kept the ironing till today.....still a bit muggy though.

Have a great Saturday...………………….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Still waiting for 6 am.......
> 
> 
> glad i don't have to do this frequently, it really cuts into my sleep time getting up with the chickens.
> (in my case cats.)
> 
> morning schumi _



Hey...….you crept in there while I was posting...…..

Good luck......hope you get what you want...…..


----------



## macraven

_I woke up at 3:50......been waiting for 6:00 so I can do my motherland fast pass.

but system is not set yet so just waiting.......


like the pic of jason in that cake...
will you be using that knife to cut all us homies a slice?

_


----------



## schumigirl

Had to go check...…..it`s my guy Michael on the cake...…..

Yep, slice for everyone...……

I like a little cake now and again...….although trying to be healthy.....


----------



## macraven

_I just remembered i can't make fp until 7 est....

well, i'll be prepared for when that time rolls around......._


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I don’t really want to be awake right now, but I woke up around 4:30 and haven’t been able to get back to sleep. 

I am so far behind in this group that I can’t possibly get caught up. 

I see many of you are planning your fall trips. I really wish I could be there too, but it just can’t happen. Between all the rain and other delays it looks like we won’t be able to get our deck repaired until late September. 

Dh and I spent most of yesterday cleaning out our garage. The previous owner left 2 storage cabinets filled with old paint and other items. I think we found enough nails to build another house. She also left 22 partial gallons of paint, 6 partial quarts, and 2 sample bottles. 
We decided to keep one of the storage cabinets and give the other away. I put it on Facebook marketplace and have gotten 8 responses so far. I listed the item as free, and said it must be picked up in my town. I’ve already had one person ask me to deliver it to her in a neighboring city. Even if I wanted to it’s not going to happen. Our cars are a Honda Fit and Civic. 

I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep. We still have more work to do in the garage today.


----------



## macraven

_I was wondering why you were MIA.....
glad you came back

If any of us needs paint, we know you are the gal to go to...._


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _I was wondering why you were MIA.....
> glad you came back
> 
> If any of us needs paint, we know you are the gal to go to...._



Several cans are some shade of beige. I don’t know what they were thinking when they painted the house. The shades almost match, but not quite. I jokingly call my house 50 shades of beige. We plan to repaint sometime in the future. Some of the cans were wood stain, which they obviously never used since the deck looks terrible. Most of the paint is so old it probably isn’t even useable now.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Fast pass day
> 
> Been up before the chickens this morning



Good luck!!



Charade67 said:


> I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep. We still have more work to do in the garage today.



Hope you get some rest today! Don't work too hard!!

Happy Saturday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Mac, Schumi and Charade67 and pattyw 




schumigirl said:


> I met Tom in a very unromantic Explosives environment......... Never met him before and said to a male colleague I was chatting to in the office as Tom walked past, that’s the man I’m going to marry.........



That’s what makes it more romantic. Finding true love in unexpected situations has worked.  Yours with explosives and mine with swords. It’s been magical so far. Praying you and your Tom and me and my fella our blessed with many more happy years together.

Also many happy blessing years to all our Sans family ladies and their hubby’s.



schumigirl said:


> My first memory of fencing was watching Basil Rathbone in some movie or other..........love old movies! True classics.......although sometimes for the wrong reasons.........lol......



Basil Rathvone was a fantastic Fencer.  If I remember correctly he taught Errol Flynn and Tyrone Power to Fence and he was a British military Fencing champ.

I do like old movies. Stuart Granger and Mel Ferrer had some really nice Fencing scenes in one of my fav old movies Scaramouche and Errol was great in Captain Blood.









macraven said:


> Been up before the chickens this morning




Mac hope you were able to secure your FP rides for your trip to WDW.


I was up at 5:30 this morning. I need to get moving this morning. Have my big mug of coffee almost gone and that’s not motivating me yet.....LOL...

I had planned to go to farmers market this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for the mr to finish rising & shining, then bacon sandwiches on tap with loverly tomatoes from my garden. Aaaah

Another pool party tomorrow, need to limp around and ahem, pick up the house. 

Later Mission Impossible, not my cuppa, but the mr is a fan.  At least there will be dinner first, then popcorn 



pattyw said:


> We go from a long season of hopeful to a long season of maybe next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Because the more days you use them the less they cost per day! You must go often from a financial standpoint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they continue dating so you can get a preview of Star Wars Land! They have to let Mark Hamill and friends in!



If it’s any consolation, I always liked your team’s logo 



Tgrgrl said:


> Random thoughts .....throw about 5 ice cubes in the dryer with already dry but wrinkled clothes, run on high heat for @12 minutes & you’ll never iron again.
> 
> Fencing is a sport that I was always curious about, I love a good sword fight! I have a friend that can’t stand the sound of metal clashing though, so she’s a lot of fun at movies...you wouldn’t believe how many movies have sword fights in them until you have that one friend.....
> 
> I used to be a Tour de France junkie until we cut our cable 2 years ago & its a lot harder to follow on the Internet. I think it ends this weekend though so maybe I can find a recap of the last 3 weeks somewhere.
> 
> Love me some Mark Hamill!! One of my first crushes, along with Dirk Benedict from Battlestar Galactica.  I must have had a thing for space cowboys!! LOL



Better space cowboys than space cadets lol.



schumigirl said:


> I met Tom in a very unromantic Explosives environment......... Never met him before and said to a male colleague I was chatting to in the office as Tom walked past, that’s the man I’m going to marry.........
> 
> My first memory of fencing was watching Basil Rathbone in some movie or other..........love old movies! True classics.......although sometimes for the wrong reasons.........lol......
> 
> 
> 
> So glad things worked out well there with the new family in Jacksonville........you hear not so good outcomes at times, but sounds like you all have it worked out nicely!
> 
> Angryduck is a Mark Hamill fan........she’d love that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss onions!!!!
> 
> Lol........the only thing he hadn’t done was clean the new downstairs bathroom that had been fitted while we were away........but that was ok.......I prefer to do that on my own.
> 
> He’s always been tidy........although he has an office desk in another room that looks like a bomb site at times!! But......he has a system apparently.........I only dust and clean the floors and windows in there.......the office stuff is all down to him! I think he had friends over a couple of times, but you’d never know.........except for the amount of food that was gone........
> 
> 
> 
> Made it till 5am this morning........then bright as a button........
> 
> Watched an incredible lightning show last night.......very unusual for us..........calm this morning though and a little cooler..........
> 
> No real plans this weekend, going to try and upload pictures........thankfully DS is around to help me do that......I forget every time how to upload them from cameras to laptop........uploading them to smugmug is the easy part.
> 
> Friends little granddaughter is coming around this morning for the gifts we brought back for her.........very minion orientated again.........she’s not getting my new minion mug though........ may have to hide that one.



Some men are inherently neat, then there’s the rest of them

I’m a few trips back on smugmug uploads.  Did u get series of emails from photobucket back-tracking on that crazy price increase?  That ship has sailed for me.



schumigirl said:


> I think I have the right day...……
> 
> Happy Birthday to one of Janet`s sons...…...if its not today...…..have a slice of cake...……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cake is a bit big!!!
> 
> Saturday again...………………………..
> 
> We have rain, winds and a lot cooler, should have kept the ironing till today.....still a bit muggy though.
> 
> Have a great Saturday...………………….



It was yesterday, thank you!  Tomorrow we partee.  I even bought a set of lawn jarts.  Well, the type with weighted round bottom. Had the real ones with spikes.  Had to hide them years ago when my boys got a bit too feisty with them...it’s all fun and games till someone loses an eye.  Too bad I can’t remember where i squirreled them away.

That’s a funny first meet story.  I picked my DH up in a bar   . Honestly, I was moonlighting as bartender lol.



macraven said:


> _I just remembered i can't make fp until 7 est....
> 
> well, i'll be prepared for when that time rolls around......._



Hahahaha well, after that laborious morning hope you got what you want.  I admit to not jumping thru the hoops.  Often switch up parks day prior or same day and always get good ADRs.  More difficult now with TS @ MGM & Avatar Land @ AK, did you snag anything in either?  If not, keep checking, as FP+ changes so often; especially when u just need one slot.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to your son Keisha


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, such a chatty bunch.

Last night,  relaxed and watched some FPS game that older one was playing with his online friends. They are going to blow up the bridge, in a odd English like voice is what I heard every so often.  But enough times, I could not get that out of my head, but was annoyed, and annoyed older one too when I had to comment on it. 

Mac, hope ya got good fast passes.  That is my Thursday chore, but I will be up at 4:30 am for work, so will have my phone ready.  Have to buy the ticket first.  Will do that on my lunch hour the day or two before.  Makes me have to stop at GS to activate, but cheaper than buying from SOG. 

Safe travels this week, Patty.

Morning homies!  Chicken soup on the menu this morning.  Tea ready, so breakfast time for me.  DH got me up at 5:30, this morning. Said he was trying to be quiet.  Yeah, in the shower at 5:45am. 

Happy Birthday to Keisha’s boy!  Let them eat cake!

Oh, and I met DH when he was a soldier in law school.  Just saying, I know how to shoot a gun and argue.  Eh, known him for over 30 years now. I feel old. I have a teen and adult kid, I am old!  

Have a super Saturday, and a wonderful weekend. 

Need to get my tea, and wake two kids.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning! 

Mac- how did the fast pass go? Which ones are your must-do’s? 

HB to Keisha’s son! I love me some cake photos, even ones with butcher knives & blood red icing.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Saturday!!  I have to take the 7 year old to a creepy-crawly themed birthday party, complete with a hands-on demo with the ReptileMan, at 1. Yay! Snakes, alligators and spiders.....I can see those pretty much in my backyard anytime, whhhhy does it have to be entertainment!!! Ugh. Luckily, most kids parties around here serve adult beverages for the parents so I will grab my beer and sit in the corner. Oh and there will be cake....gotta have some cake......


----------



## macraven

_Making fast passes was not a fun job for me.
Two hours and twelve minutes it took and I started exactly when it went live today.

I had no issue for 7 dwarfs at MK but looked at the site a few minutes ago and none are left for my day for that park.

I will need to do early entry hours for MK in order to get space mt and btmrr.
They were gone for the time period I needed.
Since I am park hopping, went with the park fp where I would be there the longest.

AK, just went with the two I like there.
Safari and Expedition Everest.
Doing two partial days for that park.

But did get my dining plan places set up in advance and worked my schedule around that.
Food is the priority this trip for the motherland.

Thank goodness for express pass at the darkside is all I have to say......

Belated birthday wishes for your son Keisha.
Mail me some cake.

Tgrgrl, get used to creepy crawly parties, it comes with having boys.
 Drink beer and make sure no critters fell in it.


Robbie, hope your recovery from the surgery and accident has been good.
Wondering if you are back or close to 100%

Monyk, Mark Hamil is still alive????

Charade, just jump in and start posting.
Once we pass a page here, half of us are already on a new subject.

And to all the other homies here today, hope you have a laid back lazy day like i usually have...._


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> If it’s any consolation, I always liked your team’s logo



Thx!

 to your son! 



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels this week, Patty.



Thank you!



Tgrgrl said:


> uckily, most kids parties around here serve adult beverages for the parents



Wow- kids parties have changed... for the better!! 



macraven said:


> Food is the priority this trip for the motherland.



 Much more important than rides! Save the rides (and drinking )  for the dark side!!

Off to help Kyle move the stuff that we've acquired to our storage unit! Cloudy here- looks like some rain moving in!


----------



## macraven

_Oops I missed pattyw and Lynne and someone else looks like a few more homies 
Sorry

I have been tied up and trying to do ten things at the same time 

Buy what mom doesn’t ......_


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, I think you missed her post Mac.  Yeah, when my mom was mad at one of us 5, and could not get the bad kid’s name out, she quckily said all 5 names.  We all ran. LOL

Beautiful night.  Pizza.  Felt like eating it.  Maybe will walk around the block for water ice.  Would be a sweet after dinner treat.  Hmmm.  

Enjoy tonight, and hope Patty got all the stuff moved before any rain.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Tgrgrl, I think you missed her post Mac.  Yeah, when my mom was mad at one of us 5, and could not get the bad kid’s name out, she quckily said all 5 names.  We all ran. LOL
> 
> Beautiful night.  Pizza.  Felt like eating it.  Maybe will walk around the block for water ice.  Would be a sweet after dinner treat.  Hmmm.
> 
> Enjoy tonight, and hope Patty got all the stuff moved before any rain.



Yep- as we were driving home it started to rain!! Phew!

My mom did the same! I used to laugh at that until I started to do the same thing! Only if I got really flustered I’d blurt out a cats name too!

Have a great Saturday night everyone!!


----------



## Charade67

Day 2 of the great garage cleanup. We had a storage cabinet that we were trying to get rid of. I put it on Facebook marketplace for free. Several people asked for it, but didn’t want to come pick it up. Finally the seventh person who asked about it actually came and got it. You wouldn’t think it would be so hard to give something away. 

We also started going through storage boxes and found things we had forgotten about. We found old pictures from Disney and Universal from out first wedding anniversary. Anyone remember when Cinnderella’s castle looked like a pink birthday cake? We also found my wedding veil which I thought I had lost. B has already stated that she wants to wear it when she gets married. 

Ugh! I somehow lost all of my quotes and now either my iPad or this site won’t let me redo them.

Robo - I love classic movies, but haven’t seen the two you mentioned. So cool that you know how to fence. 

Keisha - Has photobucket dropped their fees to something reasonable? I’ve been using tinypic since it is still free. 

Tgrgrl - Ick. No creepy crawly parties for me. I hate bugs of all sorts. 

Lynne - My mom still calls my by my sister’s name. (Thankfully she has never called my by my brothers.) She also mixes up her grandchildren and she only has 2 of them. 


My how I met dh story is very boring. We met at church. Speaking of dh, tonight is his last show of the community theater production he is in. Next week he and B start work on The Music Man. Right now they know they are in the cast, they just don’t know specific roles yet. Hopefully they will know by Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, glad to hear garage clean out is continuing with some speed.  Yeah, we had some prior owner’s stuff in the garage when we bought our house, but all that is gone, and now is filled with DH’s stuff. Our house is old, and has a garage that current cars are a very tight fit.  I guess when it was built, cars were still big, so maybe only  was made for storage, so we are the third family to use it as such.

Reloaded twice as I peck away on my phone.  

Good morning homies, Sunday has arrived!  Overcast start, but no rain, and lower humidity, so happy homie here.  

Ah, going to put on the tea.  At 12:30am this morning, I told older one to say good morning to his online gaming friends, and hit the sack.  I think I heard him come up the stairs about 1/2 hour later.  Growled a holler at him, as I was awake, due to some close car’s alarm going off, piercing the quiet din of overnight. 

Ah, tea is ready, the house has a lovely quiet morning sound.  Street traffic sounds like dry roads.  It is already a good morning.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Mac, Schumi and Charade67 and pattyw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what makes it more romantic. Finding true love in unexpected situations has worked.  Yours with explosives and mine with swords. It’s been magical so far. Praying you and your Tom and me and my fella our blessed with many more happy years together.
> 
> Also many happy blessing years to all our Sans family ladies and their hubby’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Basil Rathvone was a fantastic Fencer.  If I remember correctly he taught Errol Flynn and Tyrone Power to Fence and he was a British military Fencing champ.
> 
> I do like old movies. Stuart Granger and Mel Ferrer had some really nice Fencing scenes in one of my fav old movies Scaramouche and Errol was great in Captain Blood.
> 
> View attachment 339865
> 
> View attachment 339866



Yes, our best man made it sound very romantic how we met.....lol...….it may have been the most unromantic of settings, but it was a thunderbolt moment...….we`ve both been blessed for sure, and I`m sure many more years ahead too...….

I love old movies!!!!! And love the ones you`ve posted above too. Basil Rathbone is a favourite of mine for many reasons and yep, he was quite the swordsman and all round nice guy!! Loved a good party or two......Bob Hope does an ad-lib to Basil in an old movie called The Ghostbreakers……..there`s a load of thunder rumbling and he adds, Basil Rathbone must be having a party In Rathbones autobiography, he famously told the story of how he and wife were having breakfast outside one morning after a party and Errol Flynn rolled out of the bushes after having fallen asleep during the night, nodded to them and strolled off...…..love those old stories!!!! 

I think we could pass a few afternoons watching old movies easily...…..





keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the mr to finish rising & shining, then bacon sandwiches on tap with loverly tomatoes from my garden. Aaaah
> 
> Another pool party tomorrow, need to limp around and ahem, pick up the house.
> 
> Later Mission Impossible, not my cuppa, but the mr is a fan.  At least there will be dinner first, then popcorn
> 
> 
> Some men are inherently neat, then there’s the rest of them
> 
> I’m a few trips back on smugmug uploads.  Did u get series of emails from photobucket back-tracking on that crazy price increase?  That ship has sailed for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It was yesterday, thank you!  Tomorrow we partee.  I even bought a set of lawn jarts.  Well, the type with weighted round bottom. Had the real ones with spikes.  Had to hide them years ago when my boys got a bit too feisty with them...it’s all fun and games till someone loses an eye.  Too bad I can’t remember where i squirreled them away.
> 
> That’s a funny first meet story.  I picked my DH up in a bar   . Honestly, I was moonlighting as bartender lol.




lol...…..I remember you telling me how you met before...…...anywhere is romantic if it`s right!!!

I like some of Cruise`s movies, but not a fan of him...…..will probably watch it when it hits the movie channels on tv. 

Never heard a peep from PB......although after the scathing email I sent them I doubt they`d want me back...…..lol......it`s a poor site to navigate and smugmug is so much easier...……

Enjoy your pool party celebration today!!!! We have rain and high winds so it`s an inside day watching the Grand Prix from Hungary...….





Tgrgrl said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mac- how did the fast pass go? Which ones are your must-do’s?
> 
> HB to Keisha’s son! I love me some cake photos, even ones with butcher knives & blood red icing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Saturday!!  I have to take the 7 year old to a creepy-crawly themed birthday party, complete with a hands-on demo with the ReptileMan, at 1. Yay! Snakes, alligators and spiders.....I can see those pretty much in my backyard anytime, whhhhy does it have to be entertainment!!! Ugh. Luckily, most kids parties around here serve adult beverages for the parents so I will grab my beer and sit in the corner. Oh and there will be cake....gotta have some cake......



Hate snakes!!!

We came face to face with our first real snake this past trip...…….the guy walking on the other side of it told us it was harmless!!!! It`s still a snake...…..I did kinda scream and may have cursed!!!!  We were in Mount Dora and it was slithering across the sidewalk...…...eh no. I was off faster than I knew I could move...……

Tom went back to take a picture of it as it appeared again...…..


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> *Ok so here's the **UPDATED** list of the Sept/Oct travelers:*
> 
> Tink: 9/18-9/25 UO; 9/25-9/27 WDW
> 
> Ckmiles: 9/23-9/28
> 
> Mac: 9/26-10/12; first 4 nights Motherland
> 
> Me: 9/27-10/6
> 
> Keisha: WLV 9/29- ; RPH 10/4-10/7
> 
> Robo: 9/30-10/11
> 
> Lynne: 10/1-10/4 Disney; 10/4-10/12- UO
> 
> Tgrgrl: on-call in area for meets!




Thank you for starting the list Pattyw








tink1957 said:


> Hi Robo  I love my darkside mugs too! My favorite is the diagon alley one with the dragon.



Yep, the mugs at the Parks are nice quality mugs that’s hold good amount of coffee. Hope you are having a good restful Sunday Tink




macraven said:


> Robbie, hope your recovery from the surgery and accident has been good.
> Wondering if you are back or close to 100%



Working on it. Hope you are doing well also. I’am really looking forward to HHN.




Charade67 said:


> Robo - I love classic movies, but haven’t seen the two you mentioned. So cool that you know how to fence.



I love old movies also. I watched the “The Day The Earth Stood Still” the other day on Netflix. Kind of cheesy considering the capabilities of Sci-fi movies now, but still a favorite of mine.




schumigirl said:


> In Rathbones autobiography, he famously told the story of how he and wife were having breakfast outside one morning after a party and Errol Flynn rolled out of the bushes after having fallen asleep during the night, nodded to them and strolled off...…..love those old stories!!!!



Morning Schumi 

Great story about Basil Rathbone and Errol Flynn.

We named our last Sailboat “Swashbuckler” because of our love of Fencing and of all the great old fencing films of Basil, Errol, Granger, and Tyrone Power.

Going to have to get moving this morning to get ready for church.

Having son and family over this evening for steaks on the grill. Will let son cook them as he is the grill master for sure. He grills the best steaks. Always look forward to visits from our family.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Lovely Sunday to you too Robo.  Grilled steak dinner sounds lush, and so nice with family.  

Afternoon Schumi.  I give snakes a quick pass too.  Will not look too close to see if poisonous or not.  Hope your morning tea had some sweet accompaniment, like pound cake.  Donut holes for me, with tea.  

May go to the zoo then some shopping.  Went to the grocery store the other day, but according to older one, there is nothing here to eat.  Sigh.  Boy, err young man, still on my money train.


----------



## macraven

_This summer has gone by too fast for me

Almost August!


Hope all have a great day_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. I just survived letting B drive us to church. She is such a nervous driver. I think it will be a long time before she is ready to get her license. 

I’m on my way to Robo’s house for grilled steak. It looks like we won’t be getting our grill until September or October. Maybe later if we keep having so much rain. 

I wish I lived close to a zoo like Lynne. I thin our closest one is about 2.5 hours away. We are planning to go to the San Diego Zoo when we have our Southern California trip next year. 

Summer really is flying by. B goes back to school on August 13. We have open house on August 9. I’m really hoping that her band has a cool trip planned this year.


----------



## macraven

_The more your daughter drives, the more at ease she will feel

She will turn out to be a great patient driver soon!

_


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Lynne, Robo, Schumi, Charade, Mac!! and all the peeps here!


Robo- enjoy the company and the steaks!! YUM!

Schumi- sorry about the rain, but enjoy the Grand Prix!

Charade- your daughter will be a great driver with practice! She'll go at her own pace!
 Kyle drove from the day he turned 16! Troy, on the other hand, was nervous and didn't drive until he turned 18!

Lynne- Enjoy the zoo today! Love seeing the tigers! Hate, hate the reptile house! Makes me squirm while I'm in there!

Mac- enjoy a lazy summer day after the busy FP day yesterday!

So much to do on the weekends!! Hard to fit in just doing nothing!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m amazed at all the travels pattyw has done in the last few months

I’m turning green ...lol

She never misses a beat and finds time to post here no matter where she is
I have to reread her posts to know what state she is in at the time


When I grow up, I want her life!

With all the animals included 

And will add in Monyk chickies to that group

_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I’m amazed at all the travels pattyw has done in the last few months
> 
> I’m turning green ...lol



Mac- I'm green, too! I think it's motion sickness from all the car and plane travel! 




macraven said:


> And will add in Monyk chickies to that group



Me too!!


----------



## Lynne G

An otterly good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Lazy afternoon.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 340134
> 
> Lazy afternoon.



Perfect for World Tiger Day today.


----------



## RAPstar

So cause I can never be content with what I have, I found a hotel close to Universal on Hotwire for $85/night, which would give me like an extra $200 in spending money. So I decided to go with it instead of Aventura. Does Hotwire even try anymore cause half the rates I look at on there tell you what the hotel is gonna be before you book. This one happened to be the Doubletree across the street, which is fitting since it was where I stayed on my first trip as an adult. Anywho, yay!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Sooo, once again I am woefully behind on all the posts!! I started this one last night before bed & then lost internet connection and now ya’ll are 50 miles down the road ahead of me!! Anywhoo.....Charades67, cool That your hubs does community theatre! I have always wanted to do that but too chicken to audition. Sigh

How I met my husband...my brother actually set us up. He had a friend who had a roommate & my brother told me he thought I would like the roommate. All 4 of us met for lunch one Saturday and my (future) husband thought throughout the entire lunch that I was my brother’s girlfriend. It was only afterwards that he realized that was his sister!! So, then we dated for 2 years, we broke up because my husband was stupid, hehe,  didn’t see or have contact with each other for 6 1/2 years and then ran into each other at a convention in Orlando. We were engaged 4 months later & married 8 months after that. Totally fate & we were destined to be together since  neither of us found “the one” during our 6 1/2 year hiatus.

Happy Sunday! My husband finally found pink gin locally so I am enjoying a fabulous martini and about to take a quick dip in the pool before dinner. Cheers!!


----------



## RAPstar

Also:


----------



## pattyw

RAPstar said:


> So cause I can never be content with what I have, I found a hotel close to Universal on Hotwire for $85/night, which would give me like an extra $200 in spending money. So I decided to go with it instead of Aventura. Does Hotwire even try anymore cause half the rates I look at on there tell you what the hotel is gonna be before you book. This one happened to be the Doubletree across the street, which is fitting since it was where I stayed on my first trip as an adult. Anywho, yay!!



That’s a good deal!! Nice cost savings!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Sooo, once again I am woefully behind on all the posts!! I started this one last night before bed & then lost internet connection and now ya’ll are 50 miles down the road ahead of me!! Anywhoo.....Charades67, cool That your hubs does community theatre! I have always wanted to do that but too chicken to audition. Sigh
> 
> How I met my husband...my brother actually set us up. He had a friend who had a roommate & my brother told me he thought I would like the roommate. All 4 of us met for lunch one Saturday and my (future) husband thought throughout the entire lunch that I was my brother’s girlfriend. It was only afterwards that he realized that was his sister!! So, then we dated for 2 years, we broke up because my husband was stupid, hehe,  didn’t see or have contact with each other for 6 1/2 years and then ran into each other at a convention in Orlando. We were engaged 4 months later & married 8 months after that. Totally fate & we were destined to be together since  neither of us found “the one” during our 6 1/2 year hiatus.
> 
> Happy Sunday! My husband finally found pink gin locally so I am enjoying a fabulous martini and about to take a quick dip in the pool before dinner. Cheers!!



That’s a beautiful and romantic story

Mine is just ordinary!Joe and I were friends in college. I actually liked his friend! The feelings weren’t mutual but I continued to spend time with Joe. Our friendship grew into a relationship. And we actually split for a bit- I guess we got a little scared! But we got back together and here we are 30 years later!!



RAPstar said:


> Also:
> View attachment 340177



Cute!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So cause I can never be content with what I have, I found a hotel close to Universal on Hotwire for $85/night, which would give me like an extra $200 in spending money. So I decided to go with it instead of Aventura. Does Hotwire even try anymore cause half the rates I look at on there tell you what the hotel is gonna be before you book. This one happened to be the Doubletree across the street, which is fitting since it was where I stayed on my first trip as an adult. Anywho, yay!!


_Andy, use Priceline for the uo hotels

I have been reading the thread
Priceline express deals thread on the dis and for the motherland some peeps are getting great deals on Priceline site 

POFQ for $101 a night and some at $104 a night
Pop for $88 or 72 per night_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Andy, use Priceline for the uo hotels
> 
> I have been reading the thread
> Priceline express deals thread on the dis and for the motherland some peeps are getting great deals on Priceline site
> 
> POFQ for $101 a night and some at $104 a night
> Pop for $88 or 72 per night_



too late lol


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, for saving money RAPstar.

Yep, and lipstick day today, too Charade.  Little one does not go back until after Labor Day.  But, she is already saying ready to go back to school.  B will get better.  Little one has drove all over the place inbthe past year.  When her friend’s mom was concerned if her DD or little one could drive down the shore, Little one said she has done that several times last year, and she did.  She is a good driver. So there is hope. Little one’s friend is not a good driver, but she is not allowed to go far from home.  That is what find phone is for.  Told little one cannot drive without her phone allowing location services.  And I do check up on her every so often.

Beautiful day to be at the zoo, but way too crowded for us.  Bailed after lunch and checked out the mega mall for a bit, shoes and two pairs of jeans.  Yep, and you can guess, was not me.

Time for dinner.  Made my own Pad Thai.  Yum.


----------



## Charade67

It’s also national chicken wing day. B and I decided to have supper at our favorite wing place. What was I thinking? This place is super busy. It’s almost 9:00 and we haven’t eaten yet. I still need to make a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Robbie...great deal at Doubletree...it was our first darkside hotel too for Christmas 2007...what a great trip.  We stayed at POFQ for 5 nights with free dining then 3 nights at Universal and our love for the darkside began 

Kind of tired tonight after working 5 days in a row so excuse me for not being talkative...hope you all have a great night


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl, are you taking applications for meet ups this fall......

Pencil me on your list


Do you work in the daytime or is your time your own?_


----------



## Tgrgrl

macraven said:


> _Tgrgrl, are you taking applications for meet ups this fall......
> 
> Pencil me on your list
> 
> 
> Do you work in the daytime or is your time your own?_



I’m a stay at home mom so I’m pretty flexible during school hours & at night after activities.


----------



## macraven

_looking forward to meeting you_


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I’m a stay at home mom so I’m pretty flexible during school hours & at night after activities





macraven said:


> _looking forward to meeting you_



Me too!!

Sipping a little red wine- hope it helps me sleep well!  Good night all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a good night Patty.

Will be nice to be able to catch up with homies this October, and any around when in end of August.  

  Now, time to return to routine.  Week-end over in a blink of the eye.  Today, a lovely, 67 overcast morning sky, with the sun ever not so bright, lighting up the moon, high on the horizon.  No matter, summer weather in store.  As the day goes on, quick rise of the temp to mid 80's, with the humidity also enjoying a rise in moisture, means later afternoon into evening chance of thunderstorms and downpours.  Yeah, and it better not be raining on my home commute.

  So, wake up homies, the Monday is upon us, and we welcome August this week.  It's the start of when every parent is glad the kids are back to school.  Well, not really, when school is in session, my commute becomes 10 minutes slower.  Eh, I do like the bustle of the school routine.






 - homies excited about HHN.


----------



## pattyw

Good Monday morning all!! Nice morning here, but chances of rain throughout the next few days!



Lynne G said:


> when school is in session, my commute becomes 10 minutes slower



Yep- I dread when school starts- my commute is longer, too!!


----------



## macraven

_For those that work for a living, how many more days til the weekend......


Mondays here are usually a busy posting day with all playing ketchup here._


----------



## tink1957

Today is the start of my weekend mac.  I began the day by going to the tag office since I waited too late to get them in the mail.  Took about two minutes since we live in a small county.  Now if they would only mail my dl I'll be all set.

I also called to make sure that Aventura was booked since it wasn't showing up on my lowes account and while I was at it I added Trey's friend to our reservation.  I thought it might have been a mistake since the agent mentioned the rate changing but she was able to add him for only the $10 per night extra guest charge that I had expected.  

Now I just have to call WDW to request that we stay in the same room for both nights at Pop and to change our Magical Express pickup.

Only 50 more days! 

Have an awesome Monday homies


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I am on a much needed lunch break. It’s been a busy morning. 
My boss has given me a wonderful (insert sarcasm here) project to work on. She took an online seminar and wrote down some sample conversations between patient and therapist. She has asked me to type it all up. It’s 10 pages long and she has awful handwriting. I asked if we could request a transcript from the seminar, but she won’t ask. She insists that they don’t have one. Ugh!

School starts back in two weeks for us. I probably should buy B some supplies, but I am going to wait until after the open house. 

We are supposed to get rain all week. The more it rains the longer it will take to get my deck fixed.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Our school starts back on Aug 10th, yes, a Friday....silliest schedule ever, if you ask me.

Charade67, does your school offer the prepaid Schoolkidz program? Our school does & it’s such a timesaver to pay for the school supplies in advance & have them delivered to the classroom for you.

Our lawn guy hasn’t mowed our lawn in 28 days.....sigh....it looks like a jungle & the dog won’t even go outside on her own anymore to do her business. I think she’s afraid of snakes too!! ! I spoke to the lawn guy last week and it was yea I’ll get to it in the next day or so  & then conveniently, his mower broke. He lives in our neighborhood so I see him mowing other lawns all.day.long.  He doesn’t mow for any of the houses nearby anymore & I think he just doesn’t want to be bothered with stopping at our house. So now I have to start interviewing new lawn services......


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> Charade67, does your school offer the prepaid Schoolkidz program? Our school does & it’s such a timesaver to pay for the school supplies in advance & have them delivered to the classroom for you.



We used to have something like that in elementary school, but I think they stopped the program. I never used it because I could always save a lot of money shopping on my own.  My daughter is a senior this year. I shouldn’t have to buy too much. The teachers each have a supply list on their school webpages, but I always wait until after open house just so I can clarify everything. (The list says binder. What size? Etc.)


----------



## macraven

_High school in my area go back August 8
Last year they went back on the 3rd.
Teachers are in the class room on the 1st to set up their rooms.


I think grade school starts the day before high school opening.

When I was in school, we always went back the 3rd week in August.

I am thrilled those days are behind me.
When I taught school, had to be there the week prior to the kids and no early release to go home.

Walmart where I am had their big sales for school supplies two weeks ago.
Not much left in the stores and they won't restock fully as most parents go when the sales started.

I went today to look for some cheap folders and notebooks and not much in the store._


----------



## Tgrgrl

Macraven, our early release days this year are on Fridays & I think a lot of people are happy about that!

Charade67, hopefully the Senior supply list isn’t too much. My two girl’s lists totaled over $150. Bleh


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> Charade67, hopefully the Senior supply list isn’t too much. My two girl’s lists totaled over $150. Bleh


So far it looks like mostly binders, paper, pencils, and pens. The english teacher strongly recommends a Chromebook.  Luckily we got B one last year for Christmas. 
I know it’s a little weird, but I kind of miss doing the supply shopping. I’ve started doing the fill a backpack program that our YMCA sponsors.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Chromebooks/laptops.  Luckily our elementary school has a 1:1 ratio student/ laptop so that isn’t on our list yet but I am sure that will change in 2 years for Jr High.

Love that you are doing the backpack program !


----------



## pattyw

Tink- hope you get all the room changes/requests all set!!

Charade- sorry about that work “project”!! Bosses can be a pain hope you get all those school supplies!!that was always a stressful time!!

Tgrgirl-That stinks about your lawn guy!! Hope you find someone dependable! Always a challenge hiring good people!!

Raining here! Going to finish cleaning out Kyles old apartment tonight!! Getting ready for Phase II of the move!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, you will be on the road again, so hope the clean out is fast and all fits in the car.

Charade, yeah asked little one what she needs for school, so guess we will start shopping for that soon.  All are having back to school sales.  Lucky, no lap top or chrome book needed.  She has a chrome book, but rather use her brother’s Apple laptop.

Tgrgrl, that stinks to have high grass.  I hope you find a more consistent grass cutter.  My DH does a good job of it, so lawn was just mowed this weekend.

Nice thing about living in the NE, none around here go back to school until after Labor Day.  Even older one’s college does not resume until the 29th of August. 

Time for dinner.  Maybe mac and cheese, as it is only me, because older one took my car as little one took his, and DH will not be gone for hours.  I like a quiet house sometimes.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- thx!! It will definitely be a full car!! 
Yep- our schools start after Labor Day,too and Troy’s college Aug 27. So a few more weeks of summer vacation here!! Nice quiet evening for you-enjoy! 

Mac- you’re a retired teacher? Very nice!! 
Good teachers are so important!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good Evening Sans peeps... I tried to catch up the best I could after being MIA for  two days. It was such a busy weekend with plans then Charlie had problems with his family and  that was kind of ugly. I made it through and am glad to post in. If I miss anybody I am sorry.

We ended up going on the boat on Saturday. It was an awesome time. We sailed up the CT River a bit then the boys went tubing. Our host was very kind and we can't wait to go back. Olivia's friend she hasn't seen in awhile came over for a few hours so I went from sailing on a boat to transitioning to company in 15 minutes. I am glad he came over to visit. Pizza delivery saved the day!

Sunday was my nieces 1st birthday. My father remarried so I have much  younger siblings. I felt so old there (even though I know I am not) it was weird being with so many young couples with little ones. Olivia and Charlie were kind of bored but they were good sports. Sunday night was crazy with Charlie's dad, he is just a big headache. By the time Sunday night came I was knocked out. Outside of his dad we had a nice busy weekend.

Today I brought Olivia to find about her wisdom teeth extraction. She has to go in the hospital for it we found out due to her blood disorder. They said I can wait till there is a vacation .She probably will be out awhile from school!

Mac-sorry to hear that making fast passes was more of a chore. I haven't done it in about 4 years. I really don't miss it. I agree thank goodness  for express pass. I hope you can get to do what you want at opening.

Pattyw-  glad to hear you got another trip down and it went well. I don't know how you are driving back and forth. I did it once and I can wait awhile to do it again. Your son is lucky to have a great mom!

LynneG - hope you had a great time at the zoo. The pics were so cute. I would love to relax like them. We have a small zoo here. I usually don't go much. We go to Six Flags in New Jersey and they have a great safari. I enjoy  the tigers and the elephants the best.

Robo56 - Brian did some fencing in college. He really enjoyed it. He didn't have time anymore so gave away his equipment. What a great hobby from what it sounds like. Hope  you and your husband are still on the up and up.

Schumi - that was so good that your son was there to help. I am so bad with things on the computer. I always like having Brian around when I do. I hear you about the Minion Mug I have an elephant mug that I have to hide from one of Olivia's friends . Hope you had a nice visit.

Charade67 and Tgrgrl- I hear you on the school supplies. Sometimes we get lucky here and the  teachers are flexible with what they want. All I know is Olivia made me buy her school supplies at the beginning of last month. Talk about a summer killer. I love the summer and when they are out of school. I hate to think about back to school shopping. I hope you can keep some money in your wallet.


Monykalyn I have heard of that park. I love to watch  videos of new coasters and  that one looks  so cool. We are about 10 hours from Cedar Point so we go over Columbus Day weekend. Our schools are closed the Friday before so we get an extra day for traveling. I am glad to hear other people do the off year too.

Tink1957 - I think Adventura looks so cool. I know I am always checking my account  to make sure it is all there. I hope you enjoy the new hotel and can't wait  to hear your report. 

I hope everyone has a great night and sleep  tight


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the Chromebooks/laptops.  Luckily our elementary school has a 1:1 ratio student/ laptop so that isn’t on our list yet but I am sure that will change in 2 years for Jr High.
> 
> Love that you are doing the backpack program !


_The school district up north where I was started laptops in grade 3.
Computor classes started 1st grade.

The school would use the computors for learning colors, numbers, abc recognition.


When I was in grade school, cursive writing and penmanship was the thing that was stressed........lol_


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello all!

I am back from an absence due to my surgery.  I couldn't really type or focus or anything much.  sitting was hard and typing while lying down??? Not exactly doable.  

Here I am post surgery and doing well.  Adhering to restrictions is only a little hard.  Most things I can't do anyway.  I walk without my walker around the house now.  I still have little appetite but I can keep things down just fine.  My medications make me a little "out of it' and I think I am hilarious.  I probably sound like second grader and spell like a fourth grader (before I spell check everything.)...I will read here and try to make sense of everything through my medicated haze.


----------



## macraven

_I see our bobbie snuck in while I was typing......lol


You are good people to care about Charlie and taking him under your wing.
Kids that have parent issues need an adult to help them through the difficulties.

I like the six flags parks.
Have spent many days at the St Louis and Gurnee ones.
Season pass holder 

In 2016, I did the Atlanta Six Flags and bought a season pass.
2017 I had knee issues and was not able to go at all to the Atlanta park.

I was lucky I managed my fall trip to the darkside.

Birthday parties for littles are for the family.
The 1 yo when older, can look back and see pictures of the event and know she was loved._


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am back from an absence due to my surgery.  I couldn't really type or focus or anything much.  sitting was hard and typing while lying down??? Not exactly doable.
> 
> Here I am post surgery and doing well.  Adhering to restrictions is only a little hard.  Most things I can't do anyway.  I walk without my walker around the house now.  I still have little appetite but I can keep things down just fine.  My medications make me a little "out of it' and I think I am hilarious.  I probably sound like second grader and spell like a fourth grader (before I spell check everything.)...I will read here and try to make sense of everything through my medicated haze.




_Big  and lots of smiles from us to youse!

I'm happy you are able to let us know how you are.

That is amazing you don't need the walked inisde the house.
Do use it when you have to leave your house....


The only thing I enjoy about any surgery is the drugs taken during recovery.

Hope you have a nice buzz...._


----------



## macraven

_Homies are climbing in from the woodwork.......

trying to play catch up with all that have posted.

pattyw:   yup, I was a teacher for the second part of my adult employment years.

Lynne:     I can't imagine starting school after Labor Day.
              That makes a longer summer for kids and I'm sure they like that

charade:  I shop for notebooks, pens, mechanical pencils each summer when the school days specials happen.
              So much cheaper..

Tink:      Only 50 more days, I bet you can't wait!
             Hope you can keep the same room at the motherland

Schumi: You are MIA

And to all the homies that I hope I have not over looked, enjoy the rest of your evening.._


----------



## Charade67

We are under a flood advisory. Yay. 



pattyw said:


> Charade- sorry about that work “project”!! Bosses can be a pain hope you get all those school supplies!!that was always a stressful time!!


 Thanks. It wouldn’t be so bad if her handwriting was better.  We will probably end up going shopping he weekend before school starts. 



bobbie68 said:


> Today I brought Olivia to find about her wisdom teeth extraction. She has to go in the hospital for it we found out due to her blood disorder. They said I can wait till there is a vacation .She probably will be out awhile from school!


 Aw...what a terrible way to spend a vacation. Payers that her recovery time won’t be too bad. I was 26 when my wisdom teeth had to come out. I was always a little behind in the dental department. 



macraven said:


> The school district up north where I was started laptops in grade 3.
> Computor classes started 1st grade


 Our county is going to start assigning Chromebooks to freshmen this year. We are getting closer and closer to a paperless classroom.



agavegirl1 said:


> Here I am post surgery and doing well.


 Good to hear. Hope the recovery keeps going well.



macraven said:


> In 2016, I did the Atlanta Six Flags and bought a season pass.


 I have very fond memories of Six Flags over Georgia. I spent many summers there when I was young. 



macraven said:


> charade: I shop for notebooks, pens, mechanical pencils each summer when the school days specials happen.
> So much cheaper..


 I used to love the days when Staples would have their one cent specials. I think I may still have some pencils and spiral notebooks I bought years ago.


----------



## Charade67

Missed one. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, yeah asked little one what she needs for school, so guess we will start shopping for that soon. All are having back to school sales. Lucky, no lap top or chrome book needed. She has a chrome book, but rather use her brother’s Apple laptop.



I’d much rather use an Apple too. B’s school does a lot with Google products, so the Chromebook was a logical choice. Also so much cheaper than a Mac.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Tgrgrl

macraven said:


> _The school district up north where I was started laptops in grade 3.
> Computor classes started 1st grade.
> 
> The school would use the computors for learning colors, numbers, abc recognition.
> 
> 
> When I was in grade school, cursive writing and penmanship was the thing that was stressed........lol_



I didn’t take my first computer class until I was a junior in college!!! Did you take typing in high school? I was so proud when I could finally advance to the machines that didn’t have the letters marked on them. “The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog”


----------



## pattyw

Hi Bobbie!! Glad the boat trip was wonderful!  You are  a guardian angel and true blessing to Charlie!   Eek- wisdom teeth! Both of mine went through it- thankfully it went pretty well. for Olivia!

Hi Agavegirl!! So nice to hear from you! Been sending  and prayers your way!! and here's a very gentle!! Take it easy !!

Charade- hope the rains aren't as bad as predicted! We're getting a lot of rain, too! No floods, though!
Good night!

Mac-  Kudos to you for molding many young people! I still have such fond memories of a lot of my teachers! They really did make a difference in my life!

Tgrgrl- I'm not a good typist.  I have to look at the keys! I am fast on an adding machine and the computer number pad!


Nice having Kyle around the house (for a few days more)! The cats are so happy to have him home! He spoils them- even more than I do!

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> I didn’t take my first computer class until I was a junior in college!!! Did you take typing in high school? I was so proud when I could finally advance to the machines that didn’t have the letters marked on them. “The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog”



_Oh yea we had typing class as a filler 

Hahahahah, I remember the quick brown fox....


Our high school was over crowded and only had two years of gym class.
We had a weird schedule and freshman year we started school at 9:30 and over at 3:45.
Junior year classes started at 7:30

I was so glad to be out of high school......
college was much better._


----------



## RAPstar

I should have taken a typing class in HS, but I somehow got into a desktop publishing class instead which I haven't really used since I took the class. I still don't know how to make a graph in Excel. But here I am with a job in data entry nonetheless.


----------



## macraven

Don't laugh but when our school started the typing class there were all manuals

You had to press down real hard to make the key work.


I absolutely hated that class as i had long fiingernails.
Every morning I wouid take my
h time to do my nails before I went to school 
coucd not dare have the popular girls look down on me having stinky looking polish on my hands


i


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Don't laugh but when our school started the typing class there were all manuals
> 
> You had to press down real hard to make the key work.
> 
> 
> I absolutely hated that class as i had long fiingernails.
> Every morning I wouid take my
> h time to do my nails before I went to school
> coucd not dare have the popular girls look down on me having stinky looking polish on my hands
> 
> 
> i



No laughing here!  I didn't even take typing in high school! (wish I did!) I did have beautiful nails even though I wasn't one of the popular girls! Now my fingernails are stubs!

I was supposed to be sleeping by now- not going to be happy at 6am!


----------



## macraven

_Is pattyw happy?
It’s after 6 now


However today goes for you, stay happy_


----------



## macraven

_We have lots of rain predicted for today and tomorrow 
Watching weather channel

They say our weather will be like early April 

Dread driving in rain
Have errands to do next couple of days

Enjoy your week homies 

Countdown has begun for some of you for trips

_


----------



## Lynne G

Joining the morning crew here.  

Start thinking about food homies.  Yep, another Tuesday has arrived, and closes out the month of July.  For that, eat a taco, or two.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agavegirl, very happy to hear you are healing, and all went well with the surgery.  Sending lots of soft hugs, and mummy dust. 

Bobbie, glad to hear you enjoyed the boat, and helping the kids.  Always important to let kids know they are loved.  Birthday celebrations are fun, at any age.  How cute, a 1 year old.  

Patty, hope all goes well today, and the stuff heading South is ready to go.  Enjoy a cup of coffee or two, with your taco.  LOL

Morning Mac, hope the cats or Mr. Mac did not wake you up.   Hope you are enjoying some coffee too, and stay dry with all that rain.

RAPstar, your countdown is getting closer.  I learned to type as a teen, but that doesn't mean I am good typist today.  Though I rarely look at the keyboard, but sometimes, I have to correct, even when the computer thinks I don't need it.  On my phone, I'm a single finger, so it always takes me longer.  How the kids can type so fast with their thumbs, I still have not mastered.

Well, an overcast, and very muggy start this morning.  Rained on and off throughout the night.  Another summer day for us, later in the day chance of thunderstorms or downpours.  Low 80's temps, feels like low 90's.  Yeah, hot and humid.

And once again, the news reporter has said to keep your eyes open.  Apparently, another in the City has lost his 7 foot red boa.  Sigh, why do people that want such as a pet, seem to have it leave for others to find, like in someone's toilet?  It's one thing to find a lost dog or cat, but snake.  Sigh, will be looking under my car and in the bathroom for awhile.  

With that, I need tea.

Shout out to Schumi, Robo, Tink, and all the other homies.  Wake up, there's tacos today.






  but


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Be careful driving in the rain mac...hope your errands go well. I'm not looking forward to driving back and forth to work this week with all the heavy rain predicted.

Time for a big cup of coffee so I'm awake enough to post.


----------



## macraven

Stay safe driving Tink 

I think you will get the rain we will

Going to be a long two days of storms


And then the humidity will return and be summer heat again


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Mac, Lynne, Tink and all the other peeps!! 
Well I slept in past 6 but still tired!! Much coffee!!

Everyone drive safe in the rain! 

Have a good day!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning! Waiting for my coffee to finish brewing & the girls are on the lanai still trying to make friends with Marshmallow & crew. We actually got her to come into the house briefly last night for some treats. Baby, baby steps.

I think it’s supposed to rain. Honestly I don’t know for sure because I just don’t even bother with the summertime forecast here anymore. Hot-yes, humid-check, chance of  thunderstorms-got it. As long as there isn’t a tropical something brewing, I’m good. And I always have an umbrella in my car but do you think I ever actually use it??

We cheated & had tacos last night. One of the 5 things my kids will actually eat. A new Chik Fil A is opening here next month(Hallelujah!!!) and that will expand our culinary horizons a bit more.

Happy day everyone, drive safely


----------



## macraven

_Tacos are good anytime

When most peeps don’t know what they want to eat out, they figure hamburger 

Me, Taco Bell_


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl, my boys went through stages of wanting to eat only hamburgers, hot dogs or pizza 

I would cave as it was a simple thing to make

Once they were in grade school, they ventured out and ate what I fixed

Be happy they have a select diet as when they hit pre teen or teen years, they may decide they love sushi 

Buying sushi for 4 boys is not cheap_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Good morning Mac, Lynne, Tink and all the other peeps!!
> Well I slept in past 6 but still tired!! Much coffee!!
> 
> Everyone drive safe in the rain!
> 
> Have a good day!!


_Glad you made it to work and weren’t red tagged

Someday this job thing will be in the past and your time will be your own

And you can become a night owl and join the club_


----------



## macraven

_Tink our rain has not started yet but will by noon

Looking at
The weather site not sure if any will hit you
Looks like a direct hit on Atlanta them east and north from there

Hope you only get sprinkles if you do get any rain

Lynn
You bet!
It’s run to the border night

Remember that commercial?_


----------



## tink1957

We grilled out last night and made enough food to last for the next few days...burgers, jalapeno cheddar smoked sausages and chimichurri chicken breasts...maybe I'll have some for breakfast since eggs don't sound appealing this morning.

Mac, I hope the rain does hold off for today but I know it's coming later.  I got up early and spent the last few hours planting  and mulching the flowers that I got a month ago.  When you work in a garden center you tend to buy too many plants and I'm guilty of procrastinating about getting them in the ground.  Since I hurt my ankle it's delayed the process even more.  Glad I finally got the peony Trey gave me for mother's day planted too

A big hi to Lynne, bobbie, patty, tgrgrl,agavegirl, Robbie, Robo, charade, keisha, monyk and Carole...hope I didn't forget anyone and hope you all have an amazing day


----------



## tink1957

Tgrgrl said:


> Morning! Waiting for my coffee to finish brewing & the girls are on the lanai still trying to make friends with Marshmallow & crew. We actually got her to come into the house briefly last night for some treats. Baby, baby steps.



The big gray cat that has been visiting us finally came up to me and sniffed my hand and let me touch him for a second yesterday so we're making progress too.  If I could only get my other male cat Fluffy to stop fighting with him.  Fluffy at least let him eat with the rest of the cats so that's an improvement.

I need help naming the grey cat and all I can come up with is Smokey.  Any other suggestions are welcome.  Most of the others are named after Harry Potter characters...maybe Dumbledore or Hagrid?

Good luck with Marshmallow...it takes time and patience and treats...lots of treats.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> the girls are on the lanai still trying to make friends with Marshmallow & crew. We actually got her to come into the house briefly last night for some treats. Baby, baby steps.



That is wonderful news!! Yay Marshmallow!! 



macraven said:


> Tacos are good anytime







macraven said:


> _Glad you made it to work and weren’t red tagged
> 
> Someday this job thing will be in the past and your time will be your own
> 
> And you can become a night owl and join the club_



Yep- retirement would be great! For right now, my part-time flexible schedule is really nice! *But joining the night owl club would be fabulous!!*






But for now:


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> The big gray cat that has been visiting us finally came up to me and sniffed my hand and let me touch him for a second yesterday so we're making progress too.  If I could only get my other male cat Fluffy to stop fighting with him.  Fluffy at least let him eat with the rest of the cats so that's an improvement.
> 
> I need help naming the grey cat and all I can come up with is Smokey.  Any other suggestions are welcome.  Most of the others are named after Harry Potter characters...maybe Dumbledore or Hagrid?
> 
> Good luck with Marshmallow...it takes time and patience and treats...lots of treats.


Yay Smokey!! We have a Smokey, too! It's so hard naming pets sometimes.  The boys always veto my first choice! Sounds funny but I've googled baby names and started down the list- they have lists of cat and dog names, too!


----------



## Lynne G

So sweet you're letting Marshmellow get used to the family, Tgrgrl.  Bet the kittens are getting big.

Tink, I like Dobby, if you're doing Potter names.  I had a Smokey too, but he was dark gray and black stripped short haired tabby.

Tea needs me, er I need tea.  Later homies.

Hope all get their work or errands done, Mac included, before the rain hits.  Been sunny then overcast, but Mr. Tree has his leaves upside down.  Rain will be here today, too.


----------



## macraven

_Tink
Mother’s Day was in May....
It’s almost August and you just planted your mom day flowers yesterday?

I like a person that has the same type of schedule as me..lol_


----------



## tink1957

I like Dobby too Lynne...Dobby it is!

I went outside to put up all the planting stuff and Sasha had escaped again   I found the new hole she had made and picked up a plastic pot and got something on my hand and neck that felt like a million bee stings...couldn't see anything crawling on either place but both places were red and swollen...it's always something  who knows what it was.

I took some benadryl and a long shower...it still stings a bit and Sasha is still out ...I'll let someone else get her back in, I'm done.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I like Dobby too Lynne...Dobby it is!
> 
> I went outside to put up all the planting stuff and Sasha had escaped again   I found the new hole she had made and picked up a plastic pot and got something on my hand and neck that felt like a million bee stings...couldn't see anything crawling on either place but both places were red and swollen...it's always something  who knows what it was.
> 
> I took some benadryl and a long shower...it still stings a bit and Sasha is still out ...I'll let someone else get her back in, I'm done.



I like Dobby! Is Dobby a permanent resident or a visitor? 

Oh my! Hope you're ok!! Sasha is a lively one!!


----------



## Lynne G

Big ouch Tink.  Sounds like a spider bite.  Nasty.  Glad you like the name, and hope Sasha returns soon, if not already.  Thankfully, all my Dsis got out of moving her planter, was a mouse, with all her babies clinging to her.  Scared the crap out of Dsis for a minute.  I told her glad they didn't try to get into her house.  She has woods starting in the back half of her backyard, so she is used to critters, but still does not enjoy them so close to the house.

Raining, though not quite hard right now.  Good thing it did not start until the last part of my lunchtime walk.  And the walk took a detour, and Mickey ticket in hand as a result.  60 days is this Thursday, so I'll be doing the Mac hunting for fast passes that morning.  And wee, that means a 3 week, and 2 month countdown ticking away.  Woot!


----------



## RAPstar

I love Tuesdays. Theres usually very little mail that comes in. Which is nice cause mondays always have a lot of mail. We got in over 400 claims yesterday


----------



## macraven

_Lynne good luck with your fast passes

I got what I wanted and minutes after I was done, some parks had a few rides listed as full for the day I plan to be there

I had 7 dwarfs and wanted to change it and nothing was available 45 mi items later 
So kept the one I had


Just you and your daughter going this August ?
_


----------



## macraven

_Andy, what dates will you be at the motherland and darkside?

Or is it only one park you will do in October?_


----------



## tink1957

pattyw said:


> I like Dobby! Is Dobby a permanent resident or a visitor?
> 
> Oh my! Hope you're ok!! Sasha is a lively one!!


Dobby has been hanging around for awhile and I suspect he has been abandoned by his owners as he was big and healthy when he first came to visit but now he has lost weight.   I hope to remedy that since Fluffy is letting him eat now.  

Sasha is back in her fence with another heavy concrete block in her latest escape route.

The rain has begun   how is it at your house mac?


----------



## tink1957

Don't get me started on fastpass...I couldn't get Flight of Passage again this year...guess I'll have to wait in that endless line again. 

I got most everything else though and it's to be expected when only going for 2 days in the parks.  Guess I'll have to plan a longer trip at the motherland next time.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Andy, what dates will you be at the motherland and darkside?
> 
> Or is it only one park you will do in October?_



Doing one day at Disney Sept 1 to see TSL. Busch Gardens on Sept 2. Then the cruise.

I'll be at UO 10/27-11/04


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Dobby has been hanging around for awhile and I suspect he has been abandoned by his owners as he was big and healthy when he first came to visit but now he has lost weight. I hope to remedy that since Fluffy is letting him eat now.



That's great!! Fluffy has a friend! Does Dobby like Sasha?

Rapstar- Too bad we'll miss seeing you at UO!! Haven't been to Busch Gardens in years! Planning to get AP's for Sea World- I think I'd like the Sea World/Aquatica/Busch Gardens pass! I can't do many rides at BG- so many roller coasters! But love the animals!


Going out for dinner with my mom and my brother who's in town visiting.  Beef on Weck with horseradish!! A Buffalo specialty!!


----------



## tink1957

To answer your question patty...no, Sasha does not get along well with cats or any other animals except dogs.  They will meet a sad end if they get into her area.

I got productive and ordered Trey and his friend's tickets from UT.  They will probably upgrade to APs when we're onsite.  

Now I only need to buy our ROF tickets which I might do tonight since I have the time.

Have a wonderful night everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac a sweet 17 trip with little one.  Girls trip.  Have to buy little one’s Univesral ticket, and will turn it into a season pass after we enter IOA or the Studios.  I have to renew my AP too.  Ah, expensive month.

Patty, dinner sounded lush and nice to go out with visiting family.

Tink, glad Sasha retuned and hope your stings are not itching and no swelling. 

RAPstar, sorry to miss ya too, as always seem to go at beginning of October.  Enjoy that cruise,  awesome Fall trip for ya.

Dinner over.  Little one did not like all the menu items, so off she went.  Guessing a WaWa, BK or Wendy’s run.


----------



## Lynne G

BK it was.  Seemed my home made burger was not good enough.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello all! Been busy-had our Queen city board retreat this weekend. Got some really great input from board members, and maybe a couple new fundraiser ideas. Took all day Sunday to recover (so tired) the work and our club social last night-bowling. Can barely move today lol. But last day of work today until the the 13th.

Laundry mostly done, some last minute stuff tomorrow, cleaning tomorrow. Packing and then off to StL on Thursday for our flights out.



macraven said:


> Buying sushi for 4 boys is not cheap


 Ugh can only imagine; buying sushi for one girl and one boy is bad enough!



tink1957 said:


> When you work in a garden center you tend to buy too many plants


 I buy too many and I don't work in garden center lol! majority of garden eaten up now, will start over in couple weeks with fall garden. Replant my green beans, and start fall squash, pumpkin etc. And Carrots are being harvested now-should have enough to last through winter again.



tink1957 said:


> million bee stings.


Oh no! Do you have those horrible fire ants where you live? Had to call poison control the first year we lived in Texas as I got so many bites one day.



Lynne G said:


> so I'll be doing the Mac hunting for fast passes that morning


Eh-most things were available for me late this summer. 



tink1957 said:


> I couldn't get Flight of Passage again this year...guess I'll have to wait in that endless line again


EMH am was only a 45 minute wait in June...

Hoping I can talk hubs into picking out an HHN night when we hit Uni next week...all you vets-can we pick up HHN night tickets already? We have the passes that come with a free night...

Dinner tonite-leftover spaghetti and meatballs. One kid at band, hubs taking the boy to lake grandmas tomorrow and staying for dinner, so just me at dinner tomorrow means no cooking. Middle spending thurs/friday nights at band friends house, until my summer daughter arrives from Florida on Saturday. Arranged for neighbor to watch dog and chickens for thursday and friday.

Still so much to do, think it is time for wine...


----------



## keishashadow

Great weekend, still have leftovers = a win in my book.  Podiatrist appointment not as expected, was hoping for a quick & easy cortisone shot but noooo.  Going to be rough going for trip in two weeks.  Can’t bring mysel to cancel & disppoint DiL & GD.  May just be spending a lot of time chilling.



Lynne G said:


> Oh my, such a chatty bunch.
> 
> Last night,  relaxed and watched some FPS game that older one was playing with his online friends. They are going to blow up the bridge, in a odd English like voice is what I heard every so often.  But enough times, I could not get that out of my head, but was annoyed, and annoyed older one too when I had to comment on it.
> 
> Mac, hope ya got good fast passes.  That is my Thursday chore, but I will be up at 4:30 am for work, so will have my phone ready.  Have to buy the ticket first.  Will do that on my lunch hour the day or two before.  Makes me have to stop at GS to activate, but cheaper than buying from SOG.
> 
> Safe travels this week, Patty.
> 
> Morning homies!  Chicken soup on the menu this morning.  Tea ready, so breakfast time for me.  DH got me up at 5:30, this morning. Said he was trying to be quiet.  Yeah, in the shower at 5:45am.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Keisha’s boy!  Let them eat cake!
> 
> Oh, and I met DH when he was a soldier in law school.  Just saying, I know how to shoot a gun and argue.  Eh, known him for over 30 years now. I feel old. I have a teen and adult kid, I am old!
> 
> Have a super Saturday, and a wonderful weekend.
> 
> Need to get my tea, and wake two kids.



Hmm a gun & she got a mouth...i am ascared 



macraven said:


> _Making fast passes was not a fun job for me.
> Two hours and twelve minutes it took and I started exactly when it went live today.
> 
> I had no issue for 7 dwarfs at MK but looked at the site a few minutes ago and none are left for my day for that park.
> 
> I will need to do early entry hours for MK in order to get space mt and btmrr.
> They were gone for the time period I needed.
> Since I am park hopping, went with the park fp where I would be there the longest.
> 
> AK, just went with the two I like there.
> Safari and Expedition Everest.
> Doing two partial days for that park.
> 
> But did get my dining plan places set up in advance and worked my schedule around that.
> Food is the priority this trip for the motherland.
> 
> Thank goodness for express pass at the darkside is all I have to say......
> 
> Belated birthday wishes for your son Keisha.
> Mail me some cake.
> 
> Tgrgrl, get used to creepy crawly parties, it comes with having boys.
> Drink beer and make sure no critters fell in it.
> 
> 
> Robbie, hope your recovery from the surgery and accident has been good.
> Wondering if you are back or close to 100%
> 
> Monyk, Mark Hamil is still alive????
> 
> Charade, just jump in and start posting.
> Once we pass a page here, half of us are already on a new subject.
> 
> And to all the other homies here today, hope you have a laid back lazy day like i usually have...._



I forgot to make my FP.  Thank God for the email from disney this afternoon.  Was surprised i could book despite my APH expiring 2 weeks prior?  Plan on renewing it but wanted to hold out jik another deal pops up in Sept as it has in the past for DVC.

Also forgot to make res @ 11 month for annual 4th of July trip.  At this point i’m shut out arrrgh.  Always CRO or Bonnet Creek.  Something will pop up

I did snag the Sea World Doubletree (anybody stay there? North of SW) cheeeeep for an early/bonus late arrival for Xmas time trip.  Booked the Xmas in July FP for the shows the next day, really enjoyed them last year.  



Charade67 said:


> Day 2 of the great garage cleanup. We had a storage cabinet that we were trying to get rid of. I put it on Facebook marketplace for free. Several people asked for it, but didn’t want to come pick it up. Finally the seventh person who asked about it actually came and got it. You wouldn’t think it would be so hard to give something away.
> 
> We also started going through storage boxes and found things we had forgotten about. We found old pictures from Disney and Universal from out first wedding anniversary. Anyone remember when Cinnderella’s castle looked like a pink birthday cake? We also found my wedding veil which I thought I had lost. B has already stated that she wants to wear it when she gets married.
> 
> Ugh! I somehow lost all of my quotes and now either my iPad or this site won’t let me redo them.
> 
> Robo - I love classic movies, but haven’t seen the two you mentioned. So cool that you know how to fence.
> 
> Keisha - Has photobucket dropped their fees to something reasonable? I’ve been using tinypic since it is still free.
> 
> Tgrgrl - Ick. No creepy crawly parties for me. I hate bugs of all sorts.
> 
> Lynne - My mom still calls my by my sister’s name. (Thankfully she has never called my by my brothers.) She also mixes up her grandchildren and she only has 2 of them.
> 
> 
> My how I met dh story is very boring. We met at church. Speaking of dh, tonight is his last show of the community theater production he is in. Next week he and B start work on The Music Man. Right now they know they are in the cast, they just don’t know specific roles yet. Hopefully they will know by Tuesday.



The headers on PB’s numerous emails seem to indicate. I haven’t bothered to open them tho. 



macraven said:


> _The more your daughter drives, the more at ease she will feel
> 
> She will turn out to be a great patient driver soon!
> _



As long as mom doesn’t pull out all her hair in the meantime.  I really hated that task.  Had to teach my mom too lol



RAPstar said:


> So cause I can never be content with what I have, I found a hotel close to Universal on Hotwire for $85/night, which would give me like an extra $200 in spending money. So I decided to go with it instead of Aventura. Does Hotwire even try anymore cause half the rates I look at on there tell you what the hotel is gonna be before you book. This one happened to be the Doubletree across the street, which is fitting since it was where I stayed on my first trip as an adult. Anywho, yay!!



Makes perfect sense to me.  Do you like that DT?  I’ve seen some great rates there. Walk a bit much for me tho i think at end of night?



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Robbie...great deal at Doubletree...it was our first darkside hotel too for Christmas 2007...what a great trip.  We stayed at POFQ for 5 nights with free dining then 3 nights at Universal and our love for the darkside began
> 
> Kind of tired tonight after working 5 days in a row so excuse me for not being talkative...hope you all have a great night



Would u stay @ DT again?



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am back from an absence due to my surgery.  I couldn't really type or focus or anything much.  sitting was hard and typing while lying down??? Not exactly doable.
> 
> Here I am post surgery and doing well.  Adhering to restrictions is only a little hard.  Most things I can't do anyway.  I walk without my walker around the house now.  I still have little appetite but I can keep things down just fine.  My medications make me a little "out of it' and I think I am hilarious.  I probably sound like second grader and spell like a fourth grader (before I spell check everything.)...I will read here and try to make sense of everything through my medicated haze.



Welcome home. You sound challenged but with your positive attitude should do very well



macraven said:


> _Oh yea we had typing class as a filler
> 
> Hahahahah, I remember the quick brown fox....
> 
> 
> Our high school was over crowded and only had two years of gym class.
> We had a weird schedule and freshman year we started school at 9:30 and over at 3:45.
> Junior year classes started at 7:30
> 
> I was so glad to be out of high school......
> college was much better._



Did he jump over the lazy brown dog?


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Would u stay @ DT again?


Yes, in a heartbeat if the price was right.  It's not a bad walk.  The worst thing is crossing the busy road but after you do it a few times it's a piece of cake. Just follow the walkway and cut across to valet parking.

I actually prefer the Holiday Inn since I can usually get an upgrade to a suite with their loyalty program.

But you get cookies at DT so I may have to rethink that.


----------



## RAPstar

tink1957 said:


> Yes, in a heartbeat if the price was right.  It's not a bad walk.  The worst thing is crossing the busy road but after you do it a few times it's a piece of cake. Just follow the walkway and cut across to valet parking.
> 
> I actually prefer the Holiday Inn since I can usually get an upgrade to a suite with their loyalty program.
> 
> But you get cookies at DT so I may have to rethink that.



COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Hello all! Been busy-had our Queen city board retreat this weekend. Got some really great input from board members, and maybe a couple new fundraiser ideas. Took all day Sunday to recover (so tired) the work and our club social last night-bowling. Can barely move today lol. But last day of work today until the the 13th.
> 
> Laundry mostly done, some last minute stuff tomorrow, cleaning tomorrow. Packing and then off to StL on Thursday for our flights out.
> 
> Ugh can only imagine; buying sushi for one girl and one boy is bad enough!
> 
> I buy too many and I don't work in garden center lol! majority of garden eaten up now, will start over in couple weeks with fall garden. Replant my green beans, and start fall squash, pumpkin etc. And Carrots are being harvested now-should have enough to last through winter again.
> 
> 
> Oh no! Do you have those horrible fire ants where you live? Had to call poison control the first year we lived in Texas as I got so many bites one day.
> 
> 
> Eh-most things were available for me late this summer.
> 
> 
> EMH am was only a 45 minute wait in June...
> 
> Hoping I can talk hubs into picking out an HHN night when we hit Uni next week...all you vets-can we pick up HHN night tickets already? We have the passes that come with a free night...
> 
> Dinner tonite-leftover spaghetti and meatballs. One kid at band, hubs taking the boy to lake grandmas tomorrow and staying for dinner, so just me at dinner tomorrow means no cooking. Middle spending thurs/friday nights at band friends house, until my summer daughter arrives from Florida on Saturday. Arranged for neighbor to watch dog and chickens for thursday and friday.
> 
> Still so much to do, think it is time for wine...



_How do you find the time to get all that done?

I’m worn out just thinking of everything you have done...


Fire ants 
We had 20 mounds of them at first but now only have one mound of them 
The treatment we put on the mounds works fabulous 
Of course they relocate over night but we check each day and treat their new home quickly 


Have a safe and fun trip!
Hope you can return again in the fall for hhn
_


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Packing and then off to StL on Thursday for our flights out.



You're heading to Orlando to pick up DD? How long are you there? I'm driving up from Ft. Lauderdale to spend Monday & Tuesday in Orlando with Troy. 



Monykalyn said:


> Still so much to do, think it is time for wine...







keishashadow said:


> May just be spending a lot of time chilling.



That's fine! They'll be happy with you on the trip and you'll have a great time even if you can't do some things! 

Quiet evening! Think I'll join Monyk with a glass of wine!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another rainy day, I think it is going to rain all week. 

Did a little shopping after work. I had a rewards certificate from my favorite store that expired today. I was happy to see they they have started stocking jeans in short sizes again. Last time I was there they had no short sizes ans they were not available online either. I ended up spending more than I had intended to today.



macraven said:


> Our high school was over crowded and only had two years of gym class.


ONLY 2 years? That’s 2 years too many for me. I hated gym class. I can’t remember how much we had to have in high school, but pretty sure it wasn’t that much. B had to have 2 years of gym, but they also included health and driver’s ed.



pattyw said:


> No laughing here! I didn't even take typing in high school! (wish I did!) I did have beautiful nails even though I wasn't one of the popular girls! Now my fingernails are stubs!


I took a business class in middle school that included typing, but nothing in high school. My fingernails are a lost cause. They are very weak and tear easily. I just keep them short. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, another Tuesday has arrived, and closes out the month of July. For that, eat a taco, or two.


 We actually had tacos tonight. It’s rare that ever happens.



Tgrgrl said:


> And I always have an umbrella in my car but do you think I ever actually use it??


 When I traded my old car I found 3 broken umbrellas when I cleaned it out. I currently do not own an umbrella.



RAPstar said:


> I love Tuesdays. Theres usually very little mail that comes in. Which is nice cause mondays always have a lot of mail. We got in over 400 claims yesterday


Do you work for an insurance company? Hopefully not one of the ones I often rant about. 



tink1957 said:


> Dobby has been hanging around for awhile and I suspect he has been abandoned by his owners as he was big and healthy when he first came to visit but now he has lost weight. I hope to remedy that since Fluffy is letting him eat now.
> 
> Sasha is back in her fence with another heavy concrete block in her latest escape route.



Dobby is a great name. I got my first cat when he was abandoned by his owners. Glad to hear Sasha is back.

I think I am caught up. Hello to anyone I may have missed.


----------



## macraven

_Janet, no grass grows under your feet
You are another busy homie!!

Rent a wheelchair when you go in 2 weeks
Have dil push you and if you need to move around some walk and push the chair yourself for a bit of the time

Feet issues only get better if you rest when possible 

So you have 3 trips planned yet this year?
Good girl!

When I grow up, I want to vacation like you do
_


----------



## macraven

_Charade I love making tacos at home but Mr Mac prefers Taco Bell

We hit that place often 

Last year when I had the tke surgery, he took care of the food for 5 weeks

 Taco Bell was what he gave me 5 times for a week_


----------



## macraven

_Wendy/Wednesday/agavegirl 
Hope you are mending and handling the recovery better
_

_all of the homies have been thinking of you and wishing you are improving each day_


----------



## macraven

_Can’t forget another if our homies, Robbie!

Have not seen you here in a few days and hope all is going fine for you

Please say you are doing okay
Rest up now as we have a mission to do soon......hhn!_


----------



## macraven

_Hope I have not missed anyone in tonight’s line up here _


----------



## Lynne G

Rita water ice run just before they closed.  Night cap.  Getting ready for bed.  

Have a quiet night all you homies.  Sending well wishes to all the homies that need it, mummy dust and hugs for ya, that goes to Agavegirl and Robo, and Keisha, etc.


----------



## RAPstar

@Charade67 its a managed care organization in pediatrics only. though we also have a request in to try to CHIP as well. Its owned by a children's hospital kinda or something lol


----------



## macraven

_Tink!


 Just for you


All of  us  (homies) wish you a happy birthday this August 1
_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Birthday Tink!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

*Vicki...…….








https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw3Q6Wmy1G205BVaRQyMhUt0&ust=1533191006806270
*


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am back from an absence due to my surgery.  I couldn't really type or focus or anything much.  sitting was hard and typing while lying down??? Not exactly doable.
> 
> Here I am post surgery and doing well.  Adhering to restrictions is only a little hard.  Most things I can't do anyway.  I walk without my walker around the house now.  I still have little appetite but I can keep things down just fine.  My medications make me a little "out of it' and I think I am hilarious.  I probably sound like second grader and spell like a fourth grader (before I spell check everything.)...I will read here and try to make sense of everything through my medicated haze.





Meds can do funny things...…..in a good way sometime!!!! 

Hope you keep feeling better and see big improvements soon...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Tink!  Hope you have a perfect day.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all.  Rainy Wednesday, one downpour at 4:30, one at 5:30, so gray start.  But you know what? The camel knows what day it is, 

Yep, he his here to wish Tink a birthday too.


But lest you homies forget - lady of leisure traveling Keisha he is looking at you, it is Wednesday, and for those homies that still look forward to a relaxing weekend, 

Yep, two more work days and the Friday night wahoo will commence.  

Oh, and it is the first day of August.  Ticker is showing 20 to our girls birthday trip.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Tink


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday to Tink! I am not even going to attempt any gifs as there are so many fab ones here already (seriously how do you find all those?)

Another gorgeous day here-we've had low humidity, sun, and highs in 80's past few days. Did get some rain Monday night. Almost too chilly to sit out on deck in my PJ's with my coffee! Had a chill when I ran out to let the (impatient) hens out of coop.

Hope our injured/surgeried peeps are well on road to recovery/healing!

Thought I would sleep later, but nope. Thinking eggs for breakfast...maybe french toast. Will see what kids want when they wake up-if I can wait that long.



pattyw said:


> Monday & Tuesday in Orlando with Troy.


We will be around! Monday am is Epcot, but free in afternoon and evening. Tuesday not sure about-switching to AKV this day and dinner at Jiko for anniversary (dinner at 7 I think). I know we will be going to Universal some as well-DH has already asked about it. I'll PM you my number so you can shoot me a text if want!

So much to do today-and all I wanna do is hang out on deck and enjoy some really nice and unexpected cooler August weather!


----------



## Robo56

Wendy hope you are feeling better everyday. You are in my prayers.






tink1957 said:


> got something on my hand and neck that felt like a million bee stings...couldn't see anything crawling on either place but both places were red and swollen...it's always something  who knows what it was.



Tink hope you feel better soon 



keishashadow said:


> Going to be rough going for trip in two weeks. Can’t bring mysel to cancel & disppoint DiL & GD. May just be spending a lot of time chilling.



Chilling is ok as long as your on vacation  Hope your able to manage ok.



macraven said:


> Rent a wheelchair when you go in 2 weeks
> Have dil push you and if you need to move around some walk and push the chair yourself for a bit of the time



I’am with Mac get something to ride on







macraven said:


> Can’t forget another if our homies, Robbie!
> 
> Have not seen you here in a few days and hope all is going fine for you
> 
> Please say you are doing okay
> Rest up now as we have a mission to do soon......hhn!



Doing ok Mac....have been busy with some things past couple of days. Will send you an email.

Granddaughter is taking entrance exam for Graduate School this morning. Sending her lots of love and encouragement. She will be done with her undergrad this fall  semester.

I’am so looking forward to HHN Kneester. They will be doing a major roll out of house information in next 6 weeks for sure. Looking forward to it.

I think this year is going to be busy at HHN. Stranger Things House is for sure going to be a major draw. I have read that  parents are bringing their kiddos to see this house alone.

Safe travels for pattyw and monyk


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> We will be around! Monday am is Epcot, but free in afternoon and evening. Tuesday not sure about-switching to AKV this day and dinner at Jiko for anniversary (dinner at 7 I think). I know we will be going to Universal some as well-DH has already asked about it. I'll PM you my number so you can shoot me a text if want!
> 
> So much to do today-and all I wanna do is hang out on deck and enjoy some really nice and unexpected cooler August weather!



Yay!! Sounds great Monyk!!
Hang out on the deck and rest up for your trip!!



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter is taking entrance exam for Graduate School this morning. Sending her lots of love and encouragement. She will be done with her undergrad this fall semester.



 to your granddaughter!! 



Robo56 said:


> Safe travels for pattyw and monyk



Thanks!! 

Robo- is that your dog in the picture?? The picture is adorable!!

Happy hump day all!! A little dreary here! But at work so may as well be cloudy and dreary!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to all those homies heading to fun.

Robo, sending more mummy dust, that you get stronger every day.  And lots of good wishes to GD to pass that GSAT.  

Rainy start, car in shop, so hoping this AC is not cranking too high.  Very muggy, like soupy, with some rain drops mixed in.

Enjoy your Wendnesday.  



Oh, and I was wrong, fries smelled like BK’s, but little one had made a Wendy’s run not a BK one.  Eh, after I get car back, it will be whatever fast food place I pass first.  Could do Cracker Barrel too.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Robo- is that your dog in the picture?? The picture is adorable!!



No......I just have granddogs..Joey and Nala.........and nephew dog ...Oscar.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> No......I just have granddogs..Joey and Nala.........and nephew dog ...Oscar.



Even better- all the fun minus all the work!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, car is good to go for another 6 months.  Ended up in a crowded 5 Guys.  Up next, some errands.  

Have a fun day all!


----------



## macraven

_I like 5 Guys but I don't like their prices....

We have one not far from us and do hit it at times.
Food always is good._


----------



## ckmiles

Good Afternoon-

Stupid job keeps me from hanging out here-  but all of this talk of food makes me hungry!  I'll eat my sadness apple now.

Hope everyone is doing well!

Happy Birthday Tink!

waving Hi to Patty, Robo, MAC, Lynne; Monyk and anyone else I missed.

Miss you guys!


----------



## schumigirl

Catching up...……….


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Good Afternoon-
> 
> Stupid job keeps me from hanging out here-  but all of this talk of food makes me hungry!  I'll eat my sadness apple now.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Happy Birthday Tink!
> 
> waving Hi to Patty, Robo, MAC, Lynne; Monyk and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Miss you guys!



Yep- my job gets in the way, too!!  I should be eating an apple, but I'm having a Baby Ruth bar for my dessert!


----------



## macraven

I spy Schumi !

Welcome back home


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I spy Schumi !
> 
> Welcome back home





Been so busy, you know what it’s been like!! 

Trying to get back to normal.......things coming together.....then Tom says to me tonight as I’m choosing paint colours for our decorator for rooms we’ve had done......why don’t we just redo Kyle’s whole bathroom while we’re away in September!!  

His bathroom is very large, and we need tiles removed from every wall, walls replastered, new bath with shower, separate shower unit, toilet/sink unit and new flooring with accessories.........

So, need to contact our guy who did downstairs bathroom and utility room and see if he’s free in September.......and as well as organising decorator with dates and such I now have to go choose all the stuff.......of course that bit is fun......but wish I’d had some more time to think about it. 

Makes sense though........I think!!! 

Time for a pink gin!!! 

Need to catch up on reading posts.........with one eye on bathroom products...........


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome home Schumi.  Bet you have some ketchuping up to do.  Oh, pink gin.  Sounds lovely.  Guess you will have a busy September.

Yeah, I agree with ya Mac.  Overpriced food, but do like they cook to order.

Hey CK and Patty.  Glad to hear your day is going well.

Finished my errands, now munching on some Twizzlers.  Needed sweet after all those fries.  Guess I should have had an apple too, Patty.  Sweet always better for an afternoon snack.


----------



## macraven

_Been raining here since noontime 

I’m sitting in a parking lot while son has his dental appointment 

Air conditioning too cold in the dental office

Tomorrow is our last rainy day for the week 
Good!_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. 
B and dh finally got their parts in The Music Man. B is just part of the ensemble, but dh will be playing the anvil salesman. It’s the part he really wanted. Rehearsals start next week, so I won’t be seeing much of my famil for a while.


----------



## Charade67

Oops hit reply when I meant to insert quotes. 



RAPstar said:


> @Charade67 its a managed care organization in pediatrics only. though we also have a request in to try to CHIP as well. Its owned by a children's hospital kinda or something lol


Glad to know you’re not with one of the companies I have been fighting with. I think I’ve had issues with most of the major companies. It seems like I get one problem resolved and then another crops up. 



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter is taking entrance exam for Graduate School this morning. Sending her lots of love and encouragement. She will be done with her undergrad this fall semester.


 Hope she did well. 



ckmiles said:


> Stupid job keeps me from hanging out here-


Same here. I’ve  actually been busy at work for the past couple of weeks. It seems to come in waves.



schumigirl said:


> Trying to get back to normal.......things coming together.....then Tom says to me tonight as I’m choosing paint colours for our decorator for rooms we’ve had done......why don’t we just redo Kyle’s whole bathroom while we’re away in September!!
> 
> His bathroom is very large, and we need tiles removed from every wall, walls replastered, new bath with shower, separate shower unit, toilet/sink unit and new flooring with accessories.........
> 
> So, need to contact our guy who did downstairs bathroom and utility room and see if he’s free in September.......and as well as organising decorator with dates and such I now have to go choose all the stuff.......of course that bit is fun......but wish I’d had some more time to think about it.


 I need you to come over and help me wh=ith my house. We have several things we need to do, but I have no talent for decorating. 

Speaking of houses, I came home today and found a gift bag on my front door. It was a little gift from or realtor for our 2 year house anniversary.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw that was nice Charade.

Mac, hope you are home now.


----------



## bobbie68

SANS family.... I hope everyone had a good hump day... We have been having rain today and it got cool. I am not someone who likes cool temps in the summer. ...Anyway making  the best of it. Charlie helped me make dinner tonight. It's kind of a casserole I made up. It has egg noodles, beans, ground turkey, cheese and a flavor liquid like teriyaki. He likes to cook and enjoys learning. Olivia could care less. She has zero interest in cooking. She is the first female in my family who can't cook at her age.. I hope she changes down the road or the microwave will be her best friend.!

We had to postpone Olivia's wisdom teeth surgery. There was a problem with her medication for her bleeding. She also has sever anxiety. They said I can wait till Christmas vacation or a little longer to do it. It will be a big undertaking.
Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

We had a nice day at 6 flags yesterday. I had all 4 teens but they get along really  good so it's easy. They will be coming over to hang out again tonight. They don't want to go home!

Schumigirl- I hear you about the bathroom. We have a bathroom that needs a lot of work before we can list it on the market. Brian will do most of the work but we will have to get a plumber. It also means down a bathroom for a bit. In this house that could spell trouble. What a great idea though to do it while you are away

Keishashadow- Hope you feel better. I have been plagued through the years with foot problems and boy does it mess trips up. I think the suggestions on getting your own transportation around the park might be the way to go I like Double Tree hotels I stayed at the one across from Universal and a couple of others. I have always had good luck.

LynneG - The girls only 17 trip sounds awesome! What a great way to spend quality fun time together.  I agree with showing positive love. I have seen it first hand what a difference it makes a kid's life. The My niece is a cute one year old.
Tink1957-   I hope it was great! I love the name Dobby I have an orange one eyed cat named Alastor. Love the HP names. Hope he keeps eating and getting fat again! I love hearing stories of people helping abandoned animals. That is how I got my last one.

Tgrgrl -  to hear Marshmallow is making baby steps! I believe they know when they have a good thing coming their way!

Pattyw- thank you for the kind words about Charlie. I felt a connection to this teen from the first day. I know him and Olivia are just friends for now till he figures out what he wants but  I can still hope. He told Brian and I again the other night he wishes we were his parents and that we raised him. He said maybe he wouldn't be so messed up. We will just keep trying to help him and keep him happy.

Robo56 - I love your the pic of the dog... Hope you are feeling well.

Charade67- Congrats on the parts of the musical. That sounds awesome. I love when it works out and they get what they want. 

Mac - Yes I do enjoy a good sneaking in once in awhile... That stinks when you get passes and then can't use them. I do enjoy the six flags parks for frequent visits to somewhere. I would like to try the one in Georgia one time on our way down. I understand they are making the Hurler a wood/steel hybrid. Yes pictures are everything. I just pulled Olivia's baby pictures out. I found her first birthday pictures it was so great reminiscing. Charlie loves taco bell the rest of us not to much! Love making the tofu ones at home. However, I would not refuse any taco bell if it meant no cooking for me.  I never understood why the doctors office and the movie theaters make it like a meat locker. Hope the dentist went well for your son

Hello and good thoughts to anybody I missed and passing by


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Aw that was nice Charade.
> 
> Mac, hope you are home now.




_Another (over than one) hour of my life wasted sitting in the car.


Charging the phone up now as we go out to eat every Wednesday.
Real resturants and not taco bell......

Still raining and I keep wanting to yell, "someone turn the faucet off..."

Muggy outside and ac still on in the house._


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes everyone   love you all.

I'm about to enjoy both of my birthday gifts from Trey...a Jack Daniels gift set and Season 2 of Stranger Things 
I may not be responsible for whatever I post later on tonight 

Have a great night homies


----------



## schumigirl

Charade I think it’s one thing I seem to manage to do very well..........clothes I have no real eye for.........but home decor and furnishings my friends seem to think I know what I’m doing...........

I’m more than happy with my home and love almost every room! 2 of the spare rooms, I wish I had done them differently, but they are pretty..........

Congrats to your husband and daughter.........hope they enjoy the production.

Bobbie, I hear you on that too........we do have plenty of bathrooms.......one more than we have people in the house.......comes in handy for overnight guests! Except when they need cleaning.........yes, doing it while we’re gone sounds good........although always worry something happens unexpectedly.........I’m a worrier. Good luck with the work.........

No rain for us mac.........another heatwave on the way apparently..........

Vicki, enjoy your night and Jack too...........

Bedtime here........


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, all I can think of when reading your birthday drink, is Billy Joel’s song, Captain Jack.  Hehe. Enjoy your new video and drink.  Great way to spend your night.

Mac, enjoy your dinner out.  I hear ya with the Noah like rain.  We are in a holding pattern of rain every day.  The 7 day is a recording, hot and humid with downpours and thunderstorms every day, with humidity hovering in the 80 percentile.  84 percent today.  Poor Ac used at home and in car.

Little one left with her friend, and DH working late.  Asked older one what he wants for dinner, but only response I got was his talking with his online gaming friends.  Hmm, maybe pasta tonight.  Easy and filling.  Bought fresh  parmigiana, so cheesy pasta and red sauce.  Yep, that kinda meal.  One pot and one pan.  

At least the only mail we got was for little one, more stuff from colleges she does not what to go to.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> We had a nice day at 6 flags yesterday. I had all 4 teens but they get along really good so it's easy. They will be coming over to hang out again tonight. They don't want to go home!



You definitely have the "fun" house with the kids!



macraven said:


> Still raining and I keep wanting to yell, "someone turn the faucet off..."



Hope it stops or have Mr Mac start building an ark!



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes everyone   love you all.
> 
> I'm about to enjoy both of my birthday gifts from Trey...a Jack Daniels gift set and Season 2 of Stranger Things
> I may not be responsible for whatever I post later on tonight
> 
> Have a great night homies



Have a great night! Trey definitely gets a gold star for getting such wonderful gifts!



schumigirl said:


> another heatwave on the way apparently..........



Enjoy! Can you send the heat wave my way? It's been cloudy and cooler here!



Lynne G said:


> Bought fresh parmigiana, so cheesy pasta and red sauce. Yep, that kinda meal. One pot and one pan.



Yumm!! Sounds easy and delicious! 

Alone tonight- Joe's working late and Kyle is out for a farewell dinner with friends! I went out solo for Chinese.  My fortune cookie message was cute- " We must have old memories and young hopes." 

Off to pack- Kyle and I hit the road tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels pattyw for tomorrow
Hope you don't encounter any rain!_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, do you hire out for decorating rooms?_


----------



## Monykalyn

well-I must say I am trying to be excited for last Disney trip for a while. The plotting to go back for HHN is very strong now...and maybe a meet up with @pattyw is helping...
Sheets changed/beds made/towels washed/house cleaned/chickens coop cleaned (and broody hen seems better)/laundry done/Queen City Sertoma stuff handled/checked in for flight/packed/plotting for DH birthday tomorrow done/packed/nails done...and don't have to pick kiddo up from band camp=cosmo. Oh and reminded DH to check in for flight-I got EBCI but he's flying out later as he and a bunch of his friends will be attending the Cardinals baseball game tomorrow. His 50th Bday-glad he will have fun. Taking DD car tomorrow when I land (he is flying out later due to game) so I can get cake, beer and balloon.



schumigirl said:


> with one eye on bathroom products...


still needing ideas for our master bath.  Please post pics as you decide on stuff!



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> B and dh finally got their parts in The Music Man. B is just part of the ensemble, but dh will be playing the anvil salesman. It’s the part he really wanted. Rehearsals start next week, so I won’t be seeing much of my famil for a while.


So fun. We love love love local theater.



bobbie68 said:


> microwave will be her best friend.!


Nothing wrong with that right?


tink1957 said:


> I'm about to enjoy both of my birthday gifts from Trey...a Jack Daniels gift set and Season 2 of Stranger Things
> I may not be responsible for whatever I post later on tonight


Wow-that is like-a perfect birthday gift!!


macraven said:


> _Schumi, do you hire out for decorating rooms?_


Yeah-get in line-I've already got dibs LOL!!

Love my dog but-do cats have this *gas problem??  help


----------



## macraven

_You got dibs._


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy birthday Tink!!!

Schumi-finally found pink gin locally. I feel so civilized now ! And please come redesign our master bathroom. Hubs wants one of those Toto washlets & if we get one, I may never see him again......

Safe travels to pattyw & monykalyn!!

Charade67- my oldest daughter was in a children’s theatre group last year but doesn’t want to try out this year because she didn’t get an individual part in the  final performance this Spring ( yes, Diva in training, channeling her inner Norma Desmond, hehehe). She still loves musical theatre so we are trying another troupe this Fall. Between that & dance lesssons & my younger daughter’s chess & gymnastics, I am going to be one busy Mama.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another rainy night tonight. 

I forgot to mention earlier thay I had to change the toner in the copier today. Woo-hoo! We are a little bit closer to getting a new copier.  Geez, my life is sad.



bobbie68 said:


> He likes to cook and enjoys learning. Olivia could care less. She has zero interest in cooking. She is the first female in my family who can't cook at her age.. I hope she changes down the road or the microwave will be her best friend.!


 I can’t say much since I hate cooking. I do enough so we don’t starve. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Charade67- my oldest daughter was in a children’s theatre group last year but doesn’t want to try out this year because she didn’t get an individual part in the final performance this Spring ( yes, Diva in training, channeling her inner Norma Desmond, hehehe). She still loves musical theatre so we are trying another troupe this Fall. Between that & dance lesssons & my younger daughter’s chess & gymnastics, I am going to be one busy Mama.


 I’m glad that B is happy just being in the ensemble. She loves theater, but that really isn’t where her talents lie. We would love it if she would become more interested in math and science. Those are her strong subjects. 

I’m missing another quote gain, but too lazy to go back and look for it.  I was going to comment on home decorating and how we really need someone who has a good eye for color. We want to get rid of the orange accent wall we have in the living room, but don’t have any idea what to replace it with. 

I forgot to wish Tink a happy birthday earlier. There’s still an hour left in the day so....Happy birthday!


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels to both ladies.......hope your journey is a good one!!

Well, all I do is pick the items..........we get “the guy” to come do all the work........I used to love to paint rooms, even the larger rooms. I found it fun............but last few years since we moved into this home, it’s just easier to get decorators in. And my DH although he is incredibly clever and wonderful has no interest in DIY at all in any shape or form .........so we always get the professionals in......

I don’t think that’s cheating..........


 To Mr MonyK..........sounds like a fun trip!!!  I was sent something the other day from a friend made me think of you......if I can find again it I’ll post it........


Found it......it`s not very funny but it tickled me for a few seconds......lol...….I`m easily amused at times...…...







Pink gin is lovely! I actually hate regular gin.......never could drink it, never will drink it........but the flavoured ones they have now are gorgeous and don’t have that awful perfume scent from them.......I’m not a gin and tonic gal at all........but pink gin we buy is full of strawberries and just so fruity..........I make a keen gin fizz!!!!

Patty, may keep the heat a while longer......we’re not used to this!



Up early again..........just looked at my calendar.......6 weeks today till we fly!

My mother is convinced one of these days we’re going to tell her we’re just staying full time........lol........told her no, couldn’t leave my boy!!!

Thursday today..........grocery shopping and not much else.........

Too early for breakfast, it’s 5.45! Maybe some tea...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Almost noon for ya Schumi.  Hope your breakfast was good.  HeHe, the Chicken game.  YAY, for 6 weeks.  Six is a good number.  It's 60 days for me.  

Light rain and overcast early morning.  Flood watch today.  Weather lady said, steamy is the right word, and expect a thunderstorm or downpour the later half of the day.  We're in a holding pattern, and no sun to be seen for at least 5 more days.  Then we get maybe 2 days of sun, but not consecutive.  Sigh.  I need blue skies, sun shining brightly.  Oh well, at least it's warm, and the summer.

But, ladies and gents, make sure you drink today, with this humidity, parch staying is not good.  

Agavegirl, hoping you are feeling better today, and the pain is significantly less.  Sending more well wishes and good thoughts your way.

Robo, hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee, and also getting stronger and not in pain.

Tink, hope you had a good night, and enjoyed your drink and show.

With that, 






   - right, it's Thursday.  So, .  Oh, and maybe this is Mac's choice:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Have a good one all!  Need to find the Mouse, fast passes needed.  Harry doesn't care.  Hotel's got me covered.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, fast passes done.  Could not get any of the top rides, for any of the days.  Oh well.  I will try later to see if something frees up.  Otherwise, done.  That was almost painful.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_I agree Lynne 
Fp set up is like a full time job

The rides that are your priority to do can take a lot of thinking 

I failed to get times I needed so had to refigure plans

I hope you can make changes later to get the rides you wanted _


----------



## Charade67

Rain, rain go away.....
Just popping in for a moment. I’m supposed to be working. I’m still working on the great transcription project. I’m learning a lot about dissociative identity disorder.  

Schumi - I completely agree about letting professionals do the work. We painted B’s room ourselves years ago and vowed that we would never do that again. 

Lynne - It’s sunny and hot in Vegas this week. Road trip? 

Okay. Back to work.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Rain, rain go away......




_And with charade having her wish come true, I have all of her rain now 



When I said years ago all us homies share, I should have added we will not share rain

Heavy rain and thunder again for me_


----------



## Lynne G

No road trip yet, Charade.  Though hoping all hot and sunny in Florida at the last 2 weeks this month.   Phone says 80 percent chance of drenching rain from 3pm to 8pm.  Ugh, home commute may be wet.

Yep, we like to share, Mac.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _And with charade having her wish come true, I have all of her rain now _



Still raining here too.


----------



## schumigirl

Dull and black clouds building here...…..very humid. 

Hot and sticky weather...….don't believe we have thunder forecast today, but tomorrow is to be a sizzler!!! 

Shrimp salad for dinner tonight.....no cooking.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning  ... Happy Thursday... I hope my friends who are having a rainy day the sunshine comes out for a bit for you! We are expected some storms tonight but should  get through the day with sun

Today will be a slower day for me! I will just have Charlie here today and kind of work on some cleaning of the house. He requested sausage and potatoes for dinner so that is what it will be. He wants to help me again and I said sure.

I can tell when the  are missing me I can't walk without one being under my feet. It will be some mommy kitty time today

Charade 67  of course microwaves are great for helping with cooking. Olivia has some health problems where she really needs to eat healthier foods and how they are prepared. I want her to be able to take care of herself and a family IF she goes out on her own.

Monykalyn - Right ! Absolutely like the microwave for things. 

Pattyw  ... It's funny if I look back on things I wouldn't have thought I would have had the "fun House" but I am glad I do! Brian and I really enjoy the teens. We are very young at heart and we get them. Unfortunately they have parents who don't understand them or forget what it was like to be a teen. Brian and I haven't so they like that. A little secret- they keep me feeling young Safe travels tomorrow

LynneG - Agree I haven't been to Disney in about 4 years and I don't miss the fp set up. Sorry you didn't get the top rides, I hope something comes up!!  Hope your commute is okay!

Agavegirl- I hope you are continuing to have a good recovery, feel better soon!

Mac -  Sharing is caring ...  I hope the rain goes away for you soon.

Waving hi to Schumigirl, Robo56, Tink1957, Tgrgrl, keishashadow, ckmiles and any other friends on the thread I hope you have a great Thursday!


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon all.

Bobbie, that's how I had to have suture on the bridge of my nose, I tripped over my dog and split open my face, lots of blood until I figured out where.  Not enough room for stitches, so sealed, and was sore for a couple of days.  Yep, that was when my long gone now, labs were young.  The male was always underfoot, and howled when I closed the bathroom door.  He was a lover though.  

Well, of all the nice Pass holder stuff they are doing this year, the only value is the one long Sunday night only for AP holders.  Giving lower than Preferred 10 percent discount on food/merchandise, well, I get that all the time, and discount on SF and CBB, well no, already at PBH and not giving that up.  Oh, and maybe some little better discount on Freestyle cup.  Eh, with my AmEx, I get a discounted meal deal with the cup.  Thought they'd have more food or stuff discounts.  Oh well.  For once I get to take advantage of it.


----------



## macraven

_Most of northern Georgia is having rain

Can’t get off my ridge yet as road I need to drive on is flooded at the bottom of the intersection 

Coffee and chips will do for lunch right now 

It feels like a weekend to me

Heck, being without a job, everyday is a Saturday for me
Minus the cartoons_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Most of northern Georgia is having rain
> 
> Can’t get off my ridge yet as road I need to drive on is flooded at the bottom of the intersection
> 
> Coffee and chips will do for lunch right now
> 
> It feels like a weekend to me
> 
> Heck, being without a job, everyday is a Saturday for me
> Minus the cartoons_



Loved Saturday morning cartoons........Scooby Doo, Bugs Bunny, Road Runner and Wacky Races to name just a few of hundreds.......

And loved the shows in black and white too........The Munsters and Addams Family.......oh and Zorro........am I showing my age here.......lol.......


Lovely and hot this afternoon.......no thunder and skies turned back to blue.......sat outside most of the day relaxing with laptop and trip report.........

Tomorrow is to be our hottest day yet!! We have a couple of appointments in the afternoon unfortunately........but they’re fun things so not too bad.......

Quiet night ahead........


----------



## macraven

_You wrote Saturday and I had to look at the calendar thinking, now what day is it really......

Ah, Thursday..

When you are retired, the days all blend together_


----------



## Charade67

We are having a really loud thunderstorm right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Muggy!

Stay safe Mac and Charade.


----------



## Lynne G

Kids who is taking a shower?  Very loud rain and thunder.  Here comes the lightning.  Thanks Charade and Mac!  LOL


----------



## Charade67

The storm is over, but we have had some serious flooding in the area. Thankfully nothing too bad at my house, but we haven’t checked the basement level yet.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Bobbie...it's nice when your kids like to cook.  Trey made chicken alfredo for my birthday dinner...it was soooooo good especially when you consider it was his first time making it.  He also got a chantilly cake from publix.  Danielle made a nice mango mousse for dessert a few nights ago....I'm a lucky mom for sure.

Sounds like it's raining all over in sansland...it was bad here today.  Trey's friends fiance hydroplaned her car and totaled it.  I feel so bad for her since she just got her license a few weeks ago.  Luckily she only suffered a broken thumb but it will probably set their move back awhile.  Yes, they are the friends he's moving into a new place with plus his friend is going with us on our trip next month.

I finished watching stranger things 2...now I'm really hooked.  I can't wait to see season 3 and the house should be scary fun too.

Stay safe everyone


----------



## macraven

_Wasn't this travel day for monyk and pattyw?_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Bobbie...it's nice when your kids like to cook.  Trey made chicken alfredo for my birthday dinner...it was soooooo good especially when you consider it was his first time making it.  He also got a chantilly cake from publix.  Danielle made a nice mango mousse for dessert a few nights ago....I'm a lucky mom for sure.
> 
> Sounds like it's raining all over in sansland...it was bad here today.  Trey's friends fiance hydroplaned her car and totaled it.  I feel so bad for her since she just got her license a few weeks ago.  Luckily she only suffered a broken thumb but it will probably set their move back awhile.  Yes, they are the friends he's moving into a new place with plus his friend is going with us on our trip next month.
> 
> I finished watching stranger things 2...now I'm really hooked.  I can't wait to see season 3 and the house should be scary fun too.
> 
> Stay safe everyone




_That is so upsetting!
Hope the gal will heal quickly and not in pain.
You never realized how much you use the thumb until it is injured.

Yea, you and I are getting hammered with the rain...but it keeps the temps in high 70's low 80's during it
This is day 3 of it for me, but past 2 days it didn't hit until later in the afternoon.
Tomorrow won't be any better but forecast for Saturday will be rain free......but back in the 90's.

I'll take hot and humid anyday over the monsoon season._


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I really enjoy the teens. We are very young at heart and we get them. Unfortunately they have parents who don't understand them or forget what it was like to be a teen.



Bobbie- You and Brian are a blessing to not only Olivia and Charlie, but the whole gang!! 



macraven said:


> _Wasn't this travel day for monyk and pattyw?_



Well- yes! But.. things at work didn't go quite as planned.  There were quite a few "accounting emergencies" today!! Everyone needed just one more thing before I'm gone until next Wednesday! And another client NEEDED updated financials for their bank. So I left work late and just finished the financials for my client!! 

We will leave bright and early in the morning! Hoping for 6am! Our destination tomorrow is Savannah, GA and Ft. Lauderdale by Saturday evening. Hope the rain isn't too bad!

Need to get to sleep early! Time for some wine!!


----------



## keishashadow

[=][/ Hey all, it’s garbage day here . Most positive thing in days lol. New Rx is eating my guts bleech. They tell me tot give it a week.  IDK if i’m Going to make it.

Tomorrow, busy day.  Taking my dog up to meet my DSs kittens.  Will determine if they come to my house next week or if I trek up there daily.  Later, for an early BD treat, GD (and her parents) are taking me & Dave out to eat at Burgatory (yum) and then to see the new Winnie the Pooh movie.  One of my favorite child hood books, long before the original movie came out.  Best part, they pre-purchased the leather reclining seats.    Hope i don’t fall asleep


macraven said:


> _Another (over than one) hour of my life wasted sitting in the car.
> 
> 
> Charging the phone up now as we go out to eat every Wednesday.
> Real resturants and not taco bell......
> 
> Still raining and I keep wanting to yell, "someone turn the faucet off..."
> 
> Muggy outside and ac still on in the house._



You need to keep a suduko or puzzle book/pen in the car



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes everyone   love you all.
> 
> I'm about to enjoy both of my birthday gifts from Trey...a Jack Daniels gift set and Season 2 of Stranger Things
> I may not be responsible for whatever I post later on tonight
> 
> Have a great night homies



Oh, please dooooo.  Hasn’t been any good PWI posts here since one girl left the DIS.  Won’t name names but prettty sure Mac knows who lol





schumigirl said:


> Safe travels to both ladies.......hope your journey is a good one!!
> 
> Well, all I do is pick the items..........we get “the guy” to come do all the work........I used to love to paint rooms, even the larger rooms. I found it fun............but last few years since we moved into this home, it’s just easier to get decorators in. And my DH although he is incredibly clever and wonderful has no interest in DIY at all in any shape or form .........so we always get the professionals in......
> 
> I don’t think that’s cheating..........
> 
> 
> To Mr MonyK..........sounds like a fun trip!!!  I was sent something the other day from a friend made me think of you......if I can find again it I’ll post it........
> 
> 
> Found it......it`s not very funny but it tickled me for a few seconds......lol...….I`m easily amused at times...…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink gin is lovely! I actually hate regular gin.......never could drink it, never will drink it........but the flavoured ones they have now are gorgeous and don’t have that awful perfume scent from them.......I’m not a gin and tonic gal at all........but pink gin we buy is full of strawberries and just so fruity..........I make a keen gin fizz!!!!
> 
> Patty, may keep the heat a while longer......we’re not used to this!
> 
> 
> 
> Up early again..........just looked at my calendar.......6 weeks today till we fly!
> 
> My mother is convinced one of these days we’re going to tell her we’re just staying full time........lol........told her no, couldn’t leave my boy!!!
> 
> Thursday today..........grocery shopping and not much else.........
> 
> Too early for breakfast, it’s 5.45! Maybe some tea...........



Hmm, i think my people are ‘the guys’ lol.  It never occurs to me to call in a pro unless it’s over our collective pay grade.  Need new windows, ten years ago maybe, but too heavy for us to wrangle now.  Helps that my middle DS worked for home flipping company and picked up some mad skills.



Lynne G said:


> Well, fast passes done.  Could not get any of the top rides, for any of the days.  Oh well.  I will try later to see if something frees up.  Otherwise, done.  That was almost painful.  LOL



Seriously?  I don’t get it.  So many with issues.  Did you start with you last day & move backwards?



macraven said:


> _I agree Lynne
> Fp set up is like a full time job
> 
> The rides that are your priority to do can take a lot of thinking
> 
> I failed to get times I needed so had to refigure plans
> 
> I hope you can make changes later to get the rides you wanted _



Hope it all works out for you.  Extra tricky when on FDP when it’s tough to switch both ADRs & FP.

That said, I switched times around for several of our ADRs in 2 weeks but crowd calendar says only 5’s.  FDP starts the next week.  Hoping it’ll be a ghost town.



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Bobbie...it's nice when your kids like to cook.  Trey made chicken alfredo for my birthday dinner...it was soooooo good especially when you consider it was his first time making it.  He also got a chantilly cake from publix.  Danielle made a nice mango mousse for dessert a few nights ago....I'm a lucky mom for sure.
> 
> Sounds like it's raining all over in sansland...it was bad here today.  Trey's friends fiance hydroplaned her car and totaled it.  I feel so bad for her since she just got her license a few weeks ago.  Luckily she only suffered a broken thumb but it will probably set their move back awhile.  Yes, they are the friends he's moving into a new place with plus his friend is going with us on our trip next month.
> 
> I finished watching stranger things 2...now I'm really hooked.  I can't wait to see season 3 and the house should be scary fun too.
> 
> Stay safe everyone



Chantilly cake?  My mom used to have a perfume called Chantilly. Going to guess not the same thing lol



pattyw said:


> Bobbie- You and Brian are a blessing to not only Olivia and Charlie, but the whole gang!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well- yes! But.. things at work didn't go quite as planned.  There were quite a few "accounting emergencies" today!! Everyone needed just one more thing before I'm gone until next Wednesday! And another client NEEDED updated financials for their bank. So I left work late and just finished the financials for my client!!
> 
> We will leave bright and early in the morning! Hoping for 6am! Our destination tomorrow is Savannah, GA and Ft. Lauderdale by Saturday evening. Hope the rain isn't too bad!
> 
> Need to get to sleep early! Time for some wine!!



Happy trails to you

Monyk - enjoy squeezing that APH till it screams.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Trey's friends fiance hydroplaned her car and totaled it. I feel so bad for her since she just got her license a few weeks ago. Luckily she only suffered a broken thumb but it will probably set their move back awhile. Yes, they are the friends he's moving into a new place with plus his friend is going with us on our trip next month.



Oh my, Tink! Good that she only has a minor injury, but so scary! Sending to Trey's friends!



keishashadow said:


> Taking my dog up to meet my DSs kittens. Will determine if they come to my house next week or if I trek up there daily.



Hope the meeting goes well!!



keishashadow said:


> Helps that my middle DS worked for home flipping company and picked up some mad skills.


 
Very nice!! 


keishashadow said:


> Monyk - enjoy squeezing that APH till it screams.



Yep- enjoy Monyk!! I'll see you in Orlando next week!!


----------



## macraven

_pattyw, no rain for you in Georgia tomorrow as you __drive through_
_today was the rain day for that area._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _pattyw, no rain for you in Georgia tomorrow as you __drive through_
> _today was the rain day for that area._



Great news!


----------



## Lynne G

You can ask little one about a broken thumb.  Yep, 2 years ago, nasty fall during a soccer game.  After game, she came up to me crying.  Looked at her hand, called doctor.   X-ray showed broken growth plate in her hand and broken thumb.  Next day, full cast up to elbow.  Two months later, fully healed, but for awhile, she complained of soreness when using her hand.  Thankfully, that only lasted a few weeks.  Cars can be replaced, people can’t.  Glad to hear while hurt, girlfriend was fine, Tink.

Yeah, Keisha, did start with my lastest day, and nada.  Oh well.  Short time with the mouse anyway.  And still may have to tweak, as D23 has yet to state and offer tickets for their Sip and Stroll in Epcot.  Usually, it is the first Tuesday or Thursday in October, so also holding out on buying my party ticket, as I need the D23 date first.  I can at least buy the party ticket last minute at SOG.

Safe travel tomorrow Patty.  I will be up with ya.  Rain has stopped, so quiet night now.  Hope you get a good night sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You wrote Saturday and I had to look at the calendar thinking, now what day is it really......
> 
> Ah, Thursday..
> 
> When you are retired, the days all blend together_



They really do blend together don’t they...........I know Tom’s only been retired a year, but it’s been much longer for me.......so I’ve been in that “what the heck day is it” when I wake up for ages!!! Now Kyle keeps us right......lol........it’s fabulous! 



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Bobbie...it's nice when your kids like to cook.  Trey made chicken alfredo for my birthday dinner...it was soooooo good especially when you consider it was his first time making it.  He also got a chantilly cake from publix.  Danielle made a nice mango mousse for dessert a few nights ago....I'm a lucky mom for sure.
> 
> Sounds like it's raining all over in sansland...it was bad here today.  Trey's friends fiance hydroplaned her car and totaled it.  I feel so bad for her since she just got her license a few weeks ago.  Luckily she only suffered a broken thumb but it will probably set their move back awhile.  Yes, they are the friends he's moving into a new place with plus his friend is going with us on our trip next month.
> 
> I finished watching stranger things 2...now I'm really hooked.  I can't wait to see season 3 and the house should be scary fun too.
> 
> Stay safe everyone



Glad she’s ok! It’s so scary especially for a new driver with limited experience. 

Nice birthday food from your kids Vicki........yep, they look after their mum well!!! 



keishashadow said:


> [=][/ Hey all, it’s garbage day here . Most positive thing in days lol. New Rx is eating my guts bleech. They tell me tot give it a week.  IDK if i’m Going to make it.
> 
> Tomorrow, busy day.  Taking my dog up to meet my DSs kittens.  Will determine if they come to my house next week or if I trek up there daily.  Later, for an early BD treat, GD (and her parents) are taking me & Dave out to eat at Burgatory (yum) and then to see the new Winnie the Pooh movie.  One of my favorite child hood books, long before the original movie came out.  Best part, they pre-purchased the leather reclining seats.    Hope i don’t fall asleep
> 
> 
> You need to keep a suduko or puzzle book/pen in the car
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please dooooo.  Hasn’t been any good PWI posts here since one girl left the DIS.  Won’t name names but prettty sure Mac knows who lol
> 
> View attachment 341045
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, i think my people are ‘the guys’ lol.  It never occurs to me to call in a pro unless it’s over our collective pay grade.  Need new windows, ten years ago maybe, but too heavy for us to wrangle now.  Helps that my middle DS worked for home flipping company and picked up some mad skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  I don’t get it.  So many with issues.  Did you start with you last day & move backwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it all works out for you.  Extra tricky when on FDP when it’s tough to switch both ADRs & FP.
> 
> That said, I switched times around for several of our ADRs in 2 weeks but crowd calendar says only 5’s.  FDP starts the next week.  Hoping it’ll be a ghost town.
> 
> 
> 
> Chantilly cake?  My mom used to have a perfume called Chantilly. Going to guess not the same thing lol
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails to you
> 
> Monyk - enjoy squeezing that APH till it screams.



Sounds like a lovely day ahead of you Janet......enjoy that meal and hope the meds aren’t going to cause you too much grief!! Hate when that happens......things that are supposed to help you end up kicking you in the rear!!

That is handy having a DS like that!! Tom “could” do most things........but chooses not to.....and thankfully we’ve found some local guys who are brilliant.......been in business a long time and it’s nice they’re local, lived in the village their whole life, everyone knows them and recommneded them highly. Guy who fitted our utilty and downstairs bathroom lives about 10 minutes away from us......reliable tradesmen really are worth their weight in gold! 

Good luck with puppy and kittens.........leather reclining seats! I’d be asleep in no time.........



Why am I awake so early! 

It’s was a hot night last night outside........looks bright and sunny and no rain for us today......more heat! Loving this!!! 

Out this afternoon for some car fun.........although if I’d known it was staying as hot I’d have rearranged.......but DH is so looking forward to it.........so am I! 

Boring breakfast this morning........don't make the drive over......not worth it..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## pattyw

TGIF everyone!! Leaving now!! See you on the road!


----------



## tink1957

Have a safe trip Patty!

I'll be waving as you pass GA


----------



## schumigirl

Think I`ve got the right day...……………..










*Have a wonderful day to a very special lady who is so much fun...…….*


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels!_


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel Patty.  Hope no traffic issues and smooth driving.


----------



## Lynne G

It is Friday!   Decided it is hot and oh so sticky, with rain in the early morning hours, hey, make it a three day weekend.  

Hehe, little one came home from work just as the storm hit last night.  Lucky girl.  And promptly asked for food.  Sigh, I think some think my kitchen is open 24 hours.  Umm, dinner service tends to end by 8 pm, honey. The cook left.  No, a mom is always on call.  Made her soup and salad, with a nuked baked potato. Was not going to light the oven again.

It was so muggy after the rain, the house AC ran most of the night.  Usually, that does not happen.  The nights this summer have been mostly cooler.

With that, end of summer fun is now less than 20 days away.  18 and counting down.

Tea for me to start the day, then some errands, and a late lunch with my Dsis.  Ah, a day off, when I get a little bit taste of that life of leisure some homies are enjoying.  And I like it.


----------



## Charade67

It’s Friday. I don’t work on Fridays, so I can sleep late right? No. I’m awake at 7:30.

I checked last night and we only had a small amount of water come in under our back door. I think we are very lucky. One of B’s dance teachers had about 5 inches in her basement. There are several road closures. A tree fell across the road that I take to work. 

Safe travels for Patty.

Who has a birthday today?

Later this morning B and I are going to a Girl Scout event in Roanoke. We are going to learn all about dogs and dog shows by members of the AKC. I’ve got my Zyrtec and Flonase ready.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning to Schumi, Mac, Tink, Charade, Lynne!! And everyone else just getting started today!

Almost in PA! 

Lynne- yep a Mom is always on call! Nice to make a meal for DD at that late hour!!

Have a great day off Charade! Have fun at the scouting event! Hope your allergies are in check with the meds!

Second cup of coffee down- need a rest stop soon!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne we put the ac on in March
It hasn’t been off for a second yet so far

Even with the temps dropping to 70 last night, ac still ran
We did not turn it off last year until late October 

It might not be really hot outside in the fall but still humid 

We are living our life out in comfort

I need to run errands this morning before rain returns in the afternoon

Been driving the car near the empty gas marker
Fill up first errand i do today_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Good morning to Schumi, Mac, Tink, Charade, Lynne!! And everyone else just getting started today!
> 
> Almost in PA!
> 
> Lynne- yep a Mom is always on call! Nice to make a meal for DD at that late hour!!
> 
> Have a great day off Charade! Have fun at the scouting event! Hope your allergies are in check with the meds!
> 
> Second cup of coffee down- need a rest stop soon!


_I bet if you are drinking coffee during this drive, will be plenty of rest stops for you _


----------



## Lynne G

pattyw said:


> Good morning to Schumi, Mac, Tink, Charade, Lynne!! And everyone else just getting started today!
> 
> Almost in PA!
> 
> Lynne- yep a Mom is always on call! Nice to make a meal for DD at that late hour!!
> 
> Have a great day off Charade! Have fun at the scouting event! Hope your allergies are in check with the meds!
> 
> Second cup of coffee down- need a rest stop soon!




Waving to ya!  Patty, we live about 20 minutes from 95 in PA.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




Safe travels pattyw and monyk.


Happy Birthday to monyk hubby






macraven said:


> Heck, being without a job, everyday is a Saturday for me
> Minus the cartoons



It’s so nice to call your time your own for sure 




schumigirl said:


> And loved the shows in black and white too........The Munsters and Addams Family.......oh and Zorro........am I showing my age here.......lol.......



My favorites were the Munsters and Addams family too. You think that’s why we all enjoy HHN so much.




tink1957 said:


> Bobbie...it's nice when your kids like to cook. Trey made chicken alfredo for my birthday dinner...it was soooooo good especially when you consider it was his first time making it. He also got a chantilly cake from publix. Danielle made a nice mango mousse for dessert a few nights ago....I'm a lucky mom for sure.



Tink your children are so sweet.




keishashadow said:


> Later, for an early BD treat, GD (and her parents) are taking me & Dave out to eat at Burgatory (yum) and then to see the new Winnie the Pooh movie. One of my favorite child hood books, long before the original



Happy Birthday Keisha






Charade you and B enjoy your Girl Scout event in Roanoke.

Lynne have a nice lunch with your sis.




bobbie68 said:


> Waving hi to Schumigirl, Robo56, Tink1957, Tgrgrl, keishashadow, ckmiles and any other friends on the thread I hope you have a great Thursday



bobbie68 have a great Friday.......you always seem to have some fun things planned for your daughter and her friends. You are the best mom.

Tgrgrl, ckmiles and everyone else


----------



## Charade67

Just looked at the forecast. We are supposed to get more rain today and tomorrow. Some areas have been evacuated. We have made the national news.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are feeling better, and have a very happy birthday Keisha.


----------



## Lynne G

That is terrible Charade.  We have some road closures due to down wires and trees, but not the large flooding we could have had. 

 No matter, phone says 90 percent chance of rain at 1 pm today.  Errands will be fine by then.  Hope you got gas before the rain, too Mac.


----------



## pattyw

Rainy in Pittsburgh!!  To Keisha and a long distance  to Lynne on the other side of PA!!

Yep Mac - lots of rest stops for this oldster! 

 To Keisha! Have a wonderful day!! It’s your day- do anything you want!


----------



## schumigirl

Guys, it’s my friend’s birthday who reads this board but doesn’t post.......she’s a lurker........aren’t you Linda............ I wasn’t sure if it was today or tomorrow.......but called her and it is today.......

Janet’s birthday is the 9th 



Charade hope that weather doesn’t affect you in any way........

macraven, yep gotta be comfortable!! That’s more important than anything..........I have a cousin who doesn’t put her heating on when it’s cold.......she puts a jumper on........when it’s really cold it’ll go on.......maybe.......I don’t visit her often anymore!!! She’s unbelievable. My heating is on as soon as it even remotely needs to be on.......

Robo, yes, I believe that watching those two shows started my love of horror....old time horror classics like Frankenstein and Dracula........love those movies!!!


----------



## macraven

_Janet/Keishshadow's birthday is August 9.

We have Ky07 (St L) on the 7th, Lynne on the 21st and Tryna/Goofyigment on the 29th this month

Janet will have another round of bd greetings coming up....
maybe we can add another year to her age since she gets to celebrate twice this year.....lol_


----------



## macraven

_Lurker Linda !!

just for youse......_


----------



## macraven

_Wait.....I think Robbie / Robo56 has a birthday this month.

Let me check my book


nope it was a past month and we missed it......
big sorry about that robbie_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Lurker Linda !!
> 
> just for youse......_



Thanks.......lol......she’ll be thrilled!! 

She reads all the time and is strangely FB friends with a friend of a friend of someone on the Dis.........funny the stuff she knows!! I keep telling her to join but she won’t. 

I of course have no interest in FB. So she’s just my friend.........

Often wonder how StL is doing.........wish he’d pop in to say hi and let us know he’s doing ok........and I still miss Mr MadHattered!!! He is such a cool guy!!! 

Will be looking out for him opening weekend........just in case he’s there.......met him and Dana a couple of trips back as we were leaving the park one day.........he is missed on here!!! Fun guy.........and nice couple!!! 

Steak wraps for dinner.........Tom is grilling I’ve prepared some lettuce and tomato with spicy sauce waiting to plonk the sliced steak on top........roll up and eat........told him it needs to be rare!!!

Too hot to cook anything more...........


----------



## macraven

_I agree, we have some homies that have not been here in a long time 
And I think about them time to time.

wagman7
ky07
chuckers
tinyD

are a few that I keep looking for hoping they will show up out of the blue.

I know there are more mia, but trying to do three things at one time at the moment.

(working with Delta on my flight, and trying to change adr for the motherland trip)_


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> They really do blend together don’t they...........I know Tom’s only been retired a year, but it’s been much longer for me.......so I’ve been in that “what the heck day is it” when I wake up for ages!!! Now Kyle keeps us right......lol........it’s fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad she’s ok! It’s so scary especially for a new driver with limited experience.
> 
> Nice birthday food from your kids Vicki........yep, they look after their mum well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day ahead of you Janet......enjoy that meal and hope the meds aren’t going to cause you too much grief!! Hate when that happens......things that are supposed to help you end up kicking you in the rear!!
> 
> That is handy having a DS like that!! Tom “could” do most things........but chooses not to.....and thankfully we’ve found some local guys who are brilliant.......been in business a long time and it’s nice they’re local, lived in the village their whole life, everyone knows them and recommneded them highly. Guy who fitted our utilty and downstairs bathroom lives about 10 minutes away from us......reliable tradesmen really are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Good luck with puppy and kittens.........leather reclining seats! I’d be asleep in no time.........
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I awake so early!
> 
> It’s was a hot night last night outside........looks bright and sunny and no rain for us today......more heat! Loving this!!!
> 
> Out this afternoon for some car fun.........although if I’d known it was staying as hot I’d have rearranged.......but DH is so looking forward to it.........so am I!
> 
> Boring breakfast this morning........don't make the drive over......not worth it..........



You are supporting the local economy hiring the help!  

Enjoy the heat wave.  

The critters got along swimmingly!  Very surprised there but still going to just roll on up each day JIK 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 341099
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, and have a very happy birthday Keisha.



Thanks but next week.  My family has a tendency to go long on celebrating most things haha.  



macraven said:


> _Janet/Keishshadow's birthday is August 9.
> 
> We have Ky07 (St L) on the 7th, Lynne on the 21st and Tryna/Goofyigment on the 29th this month
> 
> Janet will have another round of bd greetings coming up....
> maybe we can add another year to her age since she gets to celebrate twice this year.....lol_



WTH, no lol

Don’t forget to add yourself to the BD rolls


----------



## keishashadow

Wait, we missed Robbi’s BD? Oh noooos, here, have some candy!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we were practicing Keisha.  Yep, lots of Leo homies here, as well as a few Virgo ones.  Why my little one and I butt heads.  Tink, will not forget your birthday, had little one in the afternoon on your birthday 17 years ago.  Yeah, and she was to be a September baby, but nope, and came out crying less than an hour after I got to the hospital.  That was the summer I went from the AC in my house to the AC in the car to AC at work.  Oh heck, I am starting to to that now, and I am not having any more kids.  Yeah, I am getting old.  

Schumi, the word heater, um no, still enjoying the summer heat.  We tend to put it to heat around October.  I too, do not like a cold house when cold outside.  No, I do not want to wear a sweatshirt or use a blanket to keep warm.  Happy Birthday to your friend Linda!


----------



## Monykalyn

On iPad so sorry if miss someone. PITA to do quotes from this thing. 
Thanks for the bday wishes for hubs. He had a great day yesterday with friends at ballgame, then flight out. Both our flights were delayed due to weather around country. He got in around 11:30pm I got in at 8pm (supposed to be 7:20)- I took luggage so magical express could take bags. We’ll bags didn’t show up til 2 am. Got back from springs at 1am. So slept in this am instead of early EMH. MK around 9-lighter crowds for a while, but lunchtime we decided to hop to Epcot. Got to hang with dd and her friend for a bit (friend just left for home). Japan-Tokyo dining adr made on monorail over. Got a Japan happy birthday and happy anniversary song with green tea ice cream.  Mickey and Minnie left signed pictures in our room. 
Forgot how Hot August in Florida is lol! Chillin before FP at DHS tonite
Keep tryin for those FP Lynne. Just modified our RnR one after trying all day at random times got what I needed. We’ve gotten FoP same day too. Still no SDD available so will just wait til tonight’s EMH.

Weather must have been bad everywhere yesterday. Glad everyone’s safe. And relatively dry.

Warning-the captains mai tai from Pops pool bar is strong! First thing I got once I checked into room lol
Get to see dd working tonite. She’s over with the Mickey M&G tonite. 
Thinking Universal Sunday or Monday evening...need to see the new night time show.

 To Schumi friend Linda!


----------



## pattyw

We’re in N Carolina. Hit some rain today - sun now! I love NC! The rest area we just left was super clean ! And really pretty!!benches, arches, outdoor fountain and pretty landscaping!

Dinner in Charlotte soon!! 

Monyk- glad DH had a great birthday!! Stinks about flight delays. Hey the POP bar mai tai sounds great!! Have one for me tonight!!


----------



## macraven

_I forgot ...

Are you staying in NC tonight or driving to Savannah to spend the night?

Where ever it is, safe travels for the rest of tonight’s drive _


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> We’re in N Carolina. Hit some rain today - sun now! I love NC! The rest area we just left was super clean ! And really pretty!!benches, arches, outdoor fountain and pretty landscaping!
> 
> Dinner in Charlotte soon!!
> 
> Monyk- glad DH had a great birthday!! Stinks about flight delays. Hey the POP bar mai tai sounds great!! Have one for me tonight!!


Waiting for Fantasmic. Did our own version of dessert party with cupcake from Backlot and drinks from HBD lounge. Ron bartender at lounge made our first drink so strong I got 1/2 way through it and ground was wavy lol. Tot was fun though   Got to see dd at celebrity spot light. She’s “tasking” tonight so she basically wanders the rotations and helps where needed. Hoping I stay awake for EMH


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Wait, we missed Robbi’s BD? Oh noooos, here, have some candy!




My birthday is in February.....but I will take the candy  especially if it’s in the Trick ‘r Treat Scare Zone....I will take light up pumpkins instead of candles please.


I might take candy from this guy too......LOL.....a vampire with a good manicure.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I forgot ...
> 
> Are you staying in NC tonight or driving to Savannah to spend the night?
> 
> Where ever it is, safe travels for the rest of tonight’s drive _



We’re staying overnight in Savannah. Should be there by midnight!
I’ll be waving to you and Tink tonight!

Monyk- you found perfect bartenders! I’m drinking with you Monday!!

Robo- I’d take candy from that vampire!! He’s kinda cute!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  Well, the dog show event was not as awesome as I had hoped. I think it could have been organized better. However, we did get to meet a lot of different dogs including one like this




That was one big dog. The event didn’t last as long as I expected, so afterwards B and I went to lunch at Red Robin and then some shopping at the mall. B is not a typical teenage girl. I almost have to force her to get new clothes. 


Happy birthday lurker Linda!

We have heat or air on anytime we need it. I know some people who will keep it cooler in winter or warmer in summer to save money,  but I want to be comfortable in my own house. My favorite days are the ones I can turn off a/c or heat and just open the windows and let the fresh air in. 


Anyone else here have a December birthday?


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.  Well, the dog show event was not as awesome as I had hoped. I think it could have been organized better. However, we did get to meet a lot of different dogs including one like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one big dog. The event didn’t last as long as I expected, so afterwards B and I went to lunch at Red Robin and then some shopping at the mall. B is not a typical teenage girl. I almost have to force her to get new clothes.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday lurker Linda!
> 
> We have heat or air on anytime we need it. I know some people who will keep it cooler in winter or warmer in summer to save money,  but I want to be comfortable in my own house. My favorite days are the ones I can turn off a/c or heat and just open the windows and let the fresh air in.
> 
> 
> Anyone else here have a December birthday?



Cute dog! 
 B saves you $$ by not wanting to shop a lot!! 
I’m with you- we put heat or a/c on as we need. I’ve had heat on in June and a/c in December!!
My Bday is In Sept- is yours around Christmas?

I hope I’m typing real words. I’m in the car and Kyle is driving. Reading the DIS is keeping me alert!


----------



## Charade67

My birthday is December 16. Dh has the unfortunate birthday of December 24.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, yep, try to get local businesses for anything we need done. They’re all good guys........been lucky so far......only time we didn’t, we got a little grief.......thankfully they never got the extra money they tried to swindle out of us..........glad the animals got on well.........

A good barman is worth his weight in gold MonyK.........enjoy your trip!!!

Charade, big dog........cute though. 


Lurker Linda is going to stick......... Thanks for all her birthday wishes..........she still won’t join. I think she’s one of the few of my real life friends who actually has FB......think she enjoys reading the drama that can occasionally happen........

Bacon this morning for breakfast..........not sure the rest of the day, but out tonight to a friends house for a get together.........looking forward to that, haven’t seen him for a while and a few others too..........

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## schumigirl

And...............Saturday night decisions..…………………..


----------



## Lynne G

Overcast Saturday morning.  Post office stop, then mall to pay other bill is the most of the agenda today.  Well that, and finish the wash.  Two loads done, two more to go.

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Potatoes and eggs for us for breakfast.  Hope your bacon was lush.  I need to pick up some bacon one of these days.  We go for months having it, and some times, not.  Hope you enjoy your night with your friend, a vey nice way to spend Saturday night.

Ugh, at least two rounds of rain fell in the early morning hours, I remember seeing 3:30am, and 4:45 am as I heard the wind and rain smacking the winds.

Now, very noisy downpour. 

It must be time for tea.  Enjoy the weekend all you homies.  Maybe MonyK will send us that bartender.  Sounds like you are having fun in the motherland.  Patty, safe travels and good weather.  Charade, I will send you little one.  When we go shopping, she always seems to get stuff, and not me.


----------



## macraven

Hahahahahaha

“I need to eat a skinny person”

Funny  !


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> It must be time for tea. Enjoy the weekend all you homies. Maybe MonyK will send us that bartender. Sounds like you are having fun in the motherland. Patty, safe travels and good weather. Charade, I will send you little one. When we go shopping, she always seems to get stuff, and not me.



 Monyk is having some strong drinks!! 

Thx Lynne! Joining you in some tea now!

I'm happy to "borrow" any daughters for a day! I never got to do shopping sprees!!

Waking up in sunny Savannah today!! Last leg of the journey today.Will leave Kyle in Ft. Lauderdale and then tomorrow off to Orlando with Troy!!  And a quick visit to Universal on Monday is in the plans!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Overcast Saturday morning.  Post office stop, then mall to pay other bill is the most of the agenda today.  Well that, and finish the wash.  Two loads done, two more to go.
> 
> Good Afternoon Schumi.  Potatoes and eggs for us for breakfast.  Hope your bacon was lush.  I need to pick up some bacon one of these days.  We go for months having it, and some times, not.  Hope you enjoy your night with your friend, a vey nice way to spend Saturday night.
> 
> Ugh, at least two rounds of rain fell in the early morning hours, I remember seeing 3:30am, and 4:45 am as I heard the wind and rain smacking the winds.
> 
> Now, very noisy downpour.
> 
> It must be time for tea.  Enjoy the weekend all you homies.  Maybe MonyK will send us that bartender.  Sounds like you are having fun in the motherland.  Patty, safe travels and good weather.  Charade, I will send you little one.  When we go shopping, she always seems to get stuff, and not me.



It’s a funny thing.....potatoes are never a home breakfast option in the uk, not sure why......sounds lovely though.......I do sometimes enjoy spicy potatoes that the two hotel buffets offer........

Have a great weekend Lynne........



macraven said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> “I need to eat a skinny person”
> 
> Funny  !



Actually I may need to eat two or three skinny people!!! 



pattyw said:


> Monyk is having some strong drinks!!
> 
> Thx Lynne! Joining you in some tea now!
> 
> I'm happy to "borrow" any daughters for a day! I never got to do shopping sprees!!
> 
> Waking up in sunny Savannah today!! Last leg of the journey today.Will leave Kyle in Ft. Lauderdale and then tomorrow off to Orlando with Troy!!  And a quick visit to Universal on Monday is in the plans!



Have fun Patty........especially with your boy in Orlando, time spent with them is precious.......


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.....posted before I meant to.........


Not going out tonight.....change of plans.......so sitting with a rum mule......recipe courtesy of Strong Water Bar.......lots of lime and ice......and planning to order take out pizza for 3 of us tonight as Kyle is home.......

May do a Potter movie Marathon tonight......always love watching them.......except the fourth.......I think it’s so sad in bits.........we tend to miss that one out a lot........

Still having glorious weather here..........warm and slightly humid despite being beside the sea, usually the cool breeze dissipates the humidity..........not recently. 

Hope everyone’s having a great Saturday............


----------



## macraven

_With Mr Mac out to town, lazy start this morning

For breakfast, picked up a couple of orders of sausage biscuits and gravy for self and son
Choo Choo eatery is one mile at the most down the street from me_

_Thinking maybe Chinese for carry out dinner

Now cleaning the house

And that is about as exciting as it will get today for me_


----------



## Lynne G

Older one must have heard ya Mac.  He said maybe Chinese for dinner tonight.  Maybe, as the sun finally came out.


----------



## macraven

Chinese, perfect choice


----------



## macraven

_Well I have to fess up

After I wrote what I wanted for dinner, could not wait so I drove to the place and picked up food


It smelled so good that I just finished it



So dinner is now done
_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Guess what is back? The sun!!!  Unfortunately the heat and humidity have returned too. We decided that we should celebrate the first sunny day we’ve had in a while. There’s not much to do where we live, so we ended up at Putt Puttt. I scored 4 holes in one (out of 36 holes played). I think that is a record for me. 



pattyw said:


> B saves you $$ by not wanting to shop a lot!!


 This is true. Unfortunately she really needs some new clothes. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I will send you little one. When we go shopping, she always seems to get stuff, and not me.


 B really does not like to shop unless it’s for a specific event like a school dance. I kind of miss the days when I could buy whatever I liked and she would wear it without question. 



pattyw said:


> I'm happy to "borrow" any daughters for a day! I never got to do shopping sprees!!


 I would loan you mine but you still wouldn’t get to have a shopping spree. 



schumigirl said:


> May do a Potter movie Marathon tonight......always love watching them.......except the fourth.......I think it’s so sad in bits.........we tend to miss that one out a lot........


 I sometimes do HP marathons when I am home alone.  Dh likes the movies, but not as much as I do. I can’t skip the fourth. David Tennant is in it. 



macraven said:


> Thinking maybe Chinese for carry out dinner



Sounds good, but maybe for another night. I currently have a turkey breast in the oven. Can’t remember when I last cooked supper on a Saturday.


Thinking of maybe ice cream for dessert. There is a very popular food truck like place nearby. It will probably be very crowded tonight since the rain has finally stopped.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you enjoyed food mac..........love a Saturday night takeout.........

We thought about Chinese.......but stuck to Kyle’s original choice of pizza from place around 20 minutes away.......we go pick up though......delivery takes ages! Quick reheat and it’s perfect.........

Charade, I adore David Tennant......being a fellow Scot he is a favourite.........but it’s such a sad film.......we often watch and skip out the bit that’s really sad.........

It’s funny you mention your daughter and clothes.......Kyle is like that.......no need for fancy clothes.....I’m thankful he’s never been obsessed with getting branded goods.........although his work suits are a different thing altogether.......he likes to look sharp and he really does, fabulous shirts and suits and he really looks the part. So maybe once she’s a little older, she may change...........


We are starting our Potter Marathon tonight.........so far only watched the first as we were late starting it and Kyle came down to chat and tell us about a charity event they’re doing in his offices.......we can help there. Amazing charity they have chosen and a local one to his offices. 

So, Philosophers Stone is finished.............tomorrow night Chamber of Secrets..........love watching Alan Rickman in anything!!! I’d have listened to him reading the telephone directory......his voice is amazing. Sorry was. 

Enjoyed  couple of rum mules tonight.........we brought back a load of rum, plus what’s in the store already........plenty of fresh limes too! Nice.........

Plan a late sleep tomorrow and then take DS to look at bathroom showrooms and tile places........he’s thrillled at the thought  But at least he can tell me what he doesn’t like. 

Then I’ll choose..........

Bed in half an hour or so..........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, I adore David Tennant......being a fellow Scot he is a favourite.......



I really loved him as the Doctor. I hated when he left. I can’t watch everything he is in though. His character in Jessica Jones was too disturbing for me.  I will admit to watching a few episodes of Ducktales just to hear his voice. I also binge watched Broadchurch on Netflix recently.


----------



## macraven

_I need your eye

I have zero decorating skills or taste_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi since I don’t drink rum, had to google what a rum mule was


_


----------



## Monykalyn

Found another good spot at TRader Sams. My motivation to watch fireworks inside the park is evaporating rapidly. UKELE breeze...view....rum..
Wild Africa Safari trek tomorrow. Friend coming to Epcot with us on Monday then Universal  with @pattyw!


oh--got DH picking nights for HHN-last weekend in September or third weekend  in October!!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, older one is not brand snob either, though he likes a brand of sneakers.  Cleans up nicely too. He would not be so jazzed to pick out bathroom decor either.  Hope your night has been relaxed and have a peaceful sleep.

Mac, we ended up with Mexican instead.  Full bellies now.  Hehe, as a mostly non drinker, knew Schumi’s drink choice.  I have a friend who owns a bar.   

Great pictures and busyor boozy, all sounds like a fun time.  


Just chilling.  Waiting for little one to come home from work.  Quiet night, and quite happy about that.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, this is your day!

You won the putt putt golf rounds and had a day of sunshine!_


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
The last weekend of September would have less crowds than the third weekend of October For hhn

And onsite hotel room cost would be less in September than October _


----------



## macraven

_We need a live feed when Monyk and pattyw meet up Monday

Wanna see who drinks what and which one gets loaded first _


----------



## macraven

_Hey Lynne didn’t see you until just now


When I am using my phone to read and post, don’t see all the posted threads unless I scroll up from last post 

Mexican is right up there with my love for Chinese food

Hope yours hit the spot _


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Have fun Patty........especially with your boy in Orlando, time spent with them is precious.......



Thx!! I do cherish our times together!!



macraven said:


> Thinking maybe Chinese for carry out dinner
> 
> Now cleaning the house
> 
> And that is about as exciting as it will get today for me



A clean house and no cooking is thrilling to me!



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Guess what is back? The sun!!!







Monykalyn said:


> Found another good spot at TRader Sams. My motivation to watch fireworks inside the park is evaporating rapidly. UKELE breeze...view....rum..
> Wild Africa Safari trek tomorrow. Friend coming to Epcot with us on Monday then Universal  with @pattyw!
> 
> 
> oh--got DH picking nights for HHN-last weekend in September or third weekend  in October!!



Who needs fireworks when you have rum????

Last weekend in Sept?? Hey a lot of us will be there!!


Lynne G said:


> Quiet night, and quite happy about that.



Enjoy! 



macraven said:


> _We need a live feed when Monyk and pattyw meet up Monday
> 
> Wanna see who drinks what and which one gets loaded first _



It's going to be a fun time! I have Troy as my designated driver! Monyk and I might end up sleeping in one of the hotel lobbies if we don't make it back to our cars!

Mission accomplished!! Made it to Florida! Kyle dropped me off at Troy's in Orlando and he went on to Ft. Lauderdale! Troy and I went to the Cape May Cafe at the Beach Club for dinner! Crab legs-yum!! Good  night all!!


----------



## macraven

_Couch surf at one of the deluxe hotels 

The upscale hotels might offer you pillows and blankets_


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, pattyw is correct!

Many sans homies will be in Orlando last weekend if September including me

Be there
Or
Be square_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Monyk, pattyw is correct!
> 
> Many sans homies will be in Orlando last weekend if September including me
> 
> Be there
> Or
> Be square_



Yep, it’s always been a popular time over the years for a lot of us to meet up..........

Will be meeting with a few I hope,..........



Love the rum in place of vodka in the mule..........we both love ginger beer so it’s a perfect drink for us......very nice!!! 


Charade I couldn’t watch Broadchurch........just the storyline I found too upsetting.......but yes, he was awful to watch in JJ!!!



Up reasonably early again............No bacon this morning.......but looks another gorgeous day.........

Not sure of plans yet this morning...........


----------



## schumigirl

Love this...…………..


----------



## Lynne G

Woo! Schumi is in a good mood, and cute pictures. Hope your day continues to be good.

Seeing the Mission Impossible soon.  I am kinda meh with this version of the series.  But, since older one likes them, and cheap tickets, nice way to relax in already booked lounge seats.  Little one said yes too, as she is also meh, but free food and relaxing, it was a yes.

Time for tea, and rounding out all the trash collected over the last day or so.  

Have a super Sunday.  Nice to hear all went well Patty, and hope MonyK has a good night.  Sniff, not arriving to the crack of dawn on that following Monday, so will miss those leaving that Sunday, or earlier.  I expect pictures. Hopefully no mug shots. LOL


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





macraven said:


> “I need to eat a skinny person”





schumigirl said:


> Actually I may need to eat two or three skinny
> peo



I would probably need to gnaw on one of these to count 






Charade67 said:


> I sometimes do HP marathons when I am home alone. Dh likes the movies, but not as much as I do. I can’t skip the fourth. David Tennant is in it.



I do like a good Potter marathon sometimes




Happy Birthday to Linda


----------



## Robo56

Up early this morning . Having my cup of coffee.


Lynne love the sleepy puppy video.


Looking forward to meet ups too. It will be fun.

 



Monyk and pattyw have a great time at Universal.


Schumi I do like rum drinks  .......I’am looking forward to trying the roof top bar at Adventura.


It’s my hubbys birthday today. We have all our family coming over for a barbecue at lunch time. I did most of the prep work yesterday.



Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......I`m always in a good mood  my husband tells me even when I`m grumbling I`m doing it with a smile...…..or so he says!!!  I`m with you on the MI movies...….but Tom likes them despite TC being in them......he is a little odd to say the least. And very unlikeable...…..but love some of his movies. Hope you enjoy it anyway...….


Yes, eating a skeleton would work for me too!!!! I`ll never be skinny though...….too much good living to enjoy!!!! Oh yes, a good rum cocktail is our favourites………...I`m looking forward to checking out Aventura Bar too. The food looks right up our street too...…..roll on September!!!!

  to Mr Robo…….have a wonderful day ...….family barbecue sounds wonderful...….have fun!!!








Super hot here again today...…..I`ve actually came inside as it`s so hot...…..will go back out when it`s a little cooler......we are barbecuing tonight too.....simple though......chicken, pork steaks and spicy something or other...……


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Couch surf at one of the deluxe hotels
> 
> The upscale hotels might offer you pillows and blankets_






macraven said:


> _Monyk, pattyw is correct!
> 
> Many sans homies will be in Orlando last weekend if September including me
> 
> Be there
> Or
> Be square_







schumigirl said:


> Yep, it’s always been a popular time over the years for a lot of us to meet up..........
> 
> Will be meeting with a few I hope,..........



Yep- we'll have a plan to meet up with those that can!



Lynne G said:


> Sniff, not arriving to the crack of dawn on that following Monday, so will miss those leaving that Sunday, or earlier. I expect pictures. Hopefully no mug shots. LOL



 Will definitely take pictures! Troy is a good photographer! Mug shots are more of a possibility in October! 
Lynne- enjoy the movie!!



Robo56 said:


> Monyk and pattyw have a great time at Universal.



Thanks!!

Slept in this morning!! Feel much better after that long drive.  Troy and I are headed to Universal today!! The plan is lunch at The Kitchen at HRH , then on to the parks!!


----------



## macraven

_No hangover?

Or are you waiting to party with Monyk tomorrow _


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies

Lazy morning for me
Binge watching law and order since 10 


Schumi, pencil me in for a quick meet and great_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Morning homies
> 
> Lazy morning for me
> Binge watching law and order since 10
> 
> 
> Schumi, pencil me in for a quick meet and great_



Always!!! 

You know us and plans..........we just don’t make em..........but will always make room for meets where we can.......will work something out nearer the time........

Law and Order!! Love it..........love Jerry Orbach......... I just came in from the garden and turned on the tv and Cagney and Lacey was on.........haven’t seen that for years and years and years..........

Had nice food off of bbq.......but we moved the barbecue and both wheels broke off........lol......time for a new one........might get a smaller one this time as this one is huge! Too big even when have folks round......it’ll still be large though knowing Tom...........boys and their toys! 

Second Potter movie tonight..........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _No hangover?
> 
> Or are you waiting to party with Monyk tomorrow _



 No- just had a small glass of wine last night! Yep- I have to save up for tomorrow.  Or... should I be practicing my drinking today??? I'll try to find a bartender like Monyk did!


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......ever sent off an email and after you pressed send had a panic moment it went to the right person.......  I just did that..........

Though the person I thought I’d sent it to would laugh if they saw what I wrote.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol......ever sent off an email and after you pressed send had a panic moment it went to the right person.......  I just did that..........
> 
> Though the person I thought I’d sent it to would laugh if they saw what I wrote.........


----------



## macraven

_At least your email went to the correct person. 

There have been times mine go to someone else and when I get a reply in return, it is embarrassing to have them say

“You really gained 15 lbs since I last saw you”

So I double check sending out emails 
(When I remember..lol)_


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, meh was the movie.  Way too long in some segments.  Predictable too.  Cruise is looking old.  Poor guy, broke his ankle badly while shooting the movie, and looked closely, when he runs in the movie, that you can tell he messed up his one foot. But movie theater was nice and cool, and very quiet, as did not see any kids.  

Back home and relaxing.  Visited parental unit, and got a bite to eat.  Steamy out, with partially sunny, to full sun skies. 

Patty, glad you got a chance to sleep in.  Meal sounds like a great place to eat.  

Schumi, bbq in summer is always a good meal.  Yep, we tend to leave the bbq for our men to do the cooking.  They seem to enjoy it too.  

Mac, keep that AC on, it is summer.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, I’m going to check before I press send in future.......as I just explained to you, the person wouldn’t have been offended but you know.........she’s missing a sense of humour at times!!  

Sorry you didn’t enjoy the movie Lynne.......yes, he really did himself a bad injury there.......of course they show the moment of impact all the time on news when they talk of it.........not necessary........

Yes, men and their barbecues........still saves cooking........I’m happy!!


Loving watching Alan Rickman in action..........that guy was so cool!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Lazy Sunday today. We tried a place for lunch that we haven't been to before. It was pretty good, but a bit pricey. Of course  it doesn't help when dh's food costs the same and mine and B's combined. 

We've asked the lawn guy to stop by tomorrow. All this rain is making the grass grow like crazy. 

Nothing much to report. I need to go to the grocery, but have no idea what to get. I'm not even sure if dh and B will be home for supper most of the week. Rehearsals for The Music Man start tomorrow. 

Here's today's amusement/annoyance - B's school has a Facebook page for the class of 2019. They posted about senior class dues.  Some people were complaining about the cost (the vast majority of the school comes from upper middle class families) and others were complaining because the possibility of leaving a gift to the school was mentioned. Geez, how dare we give something back to the school that educated our kids for 4 years. Oh, the cost of the dues? $25 for the year.  Okay, rant over.


----------



## Lynne G

That stinks Charade, yeah, between the price of senior pictures and the yearbook, one expensive last year of school.  

And almost missed this;  A big  to Robo’s DH.  Hope your lunchtime bbq for his birthday was lush and happiness found on his birthday.  

Very warm evening.  All getting ready for the work week to ensue.

16 is the number of the day.  Woot, closing in on 2 weeks before birthday fun commences.


----------



## keishashadow

Dinner was good, always tastes better when somebody else is buying.  Bartender had way too heavy of a Pour.   If i want to do a shot I will order one KWIM?  Did enjoy the well-dressed Bloody Mary.  enough goodies to make a small salad lol & ta-da, candied bacon!  Had a wagu burger, the mr had lump crab one.  DS started to sweat lol. Wound up drinking DiL’s concoction too. she couldn’t down it, was embarrassed.  Turned out to be  Bourbon monstrosity as in a double on the rocks, with a blob of cotton candy topping it, then stirred.  reminded me of cough syrup

I wound up falling asleep in the movie recliner during the credits. They let me nap, thankfully woke me up when movie started . Was quite sad for first hour, then enjoyed it.

Carole - the whole movie was trying to figure out who was voice of rabbit.  Couldn’t place it.  Our friend Peter Cappaldi no less!1



Monykalyn said:


> On iPad so sorry if miss someone. PITA to do quotes from this thing.
> Thanks for the bday wishes for hubs. He had a great day yesterday with friends at ballgame, then flight out. Both our flights were delayed due to weather around country. He got in around 11:30pm I got in at 8pm (supposed to be 7:20)- I took luggage so magical express could take bags. We’ll bags didn’t show up til 2 am. Got back from springs at 1am. So slept in this am instead of early EMH. MK around 9-lighter crowds for a while, but lunchtime we decided to hop to Epcot. Got to hang with dd and her friend for a bit (friend just left for home). Japan-Tokyo dining adr made on monorail over. Got a Japan happy birthday and happy anniversary song with green tea ice cream.  Mickey and Minnie left signed pictures in our room.
> Forgot how Hot August in Florida is lol! Chillin before FP at DHS tonite
> Keep tryin for those FP Lynne. Just modified our RnR one after trying all day at random times got what I needed. We’ve gotten FoP same day too. Still no SDD available so will just wait til tonight’s EMH.
> 
> Weather must have been bad everywhere yesterday. Glad everyone’s safe. And relatively dry.
> 
> Warning-the captains mai tai from Pops pool bar is strong! First thing I got once I checked into room lol
> Get to see dd working tonite. She’s over with the Mickey M&G tonite.
> Thinking Universal Sunday or Monday evening...need to see the new night time show.
> 
> To Schumi friend Linda!


I do all mine on Ipad. Often give up it’s so glitchy

WDW in August, yes, we do tend to forget the pain or we’d never do it again...same as childbirth.




Charade67 said:


> I really loved him as the Doctor. I hated when he left. I can’t watch everything he is in though. His character in Jessica Jones was too disturbing for me.  I will admit to watching a few episodes of Ducktales just to hear his voice. I also binge watched Broadchurch on Netflix recently.



All the seasons? I’ve seen two, may have missed one along the way, not sure.  Loved him in broadchurch too



Monykalyn said:


> Found another good spot at TRader Sams. My motivation to watch fireworks inside the park is evaporating rapidly. UKELE breeze...view....rum..
> Wild Africa Safari trek tomorrow. Friend coming to Epcot with us on Monday then Universal  with @pattyw!
> 
> 
> oh--got DH picking nights for HHN-last weekend in September or third weekend  in October!!



WDW’s version is pretty cool beans but can’t hold candle to DL where so many of the workers pop by after work.

Did u have a long wait to enter?  Counting on fingers & toes woot!  I plan on watching at least one of wishes showings while up to my neck in the pool.  Possibly my fav thing last trip there & who knows when i’ll Snag another great deal.



macraven said:


> _Couch surf at one of the deluxe hotels
> 
> The upscale hotels might offer you pillows and blankets_



Hehe love it!



Lynne G said:


> Woo! Schumi is in a good mood, and cute pictures. Hope your day continues to be good.
> 
> Seeing the Mission Impossible soon.  I am kinda meh with this version of the series.  But, since older one likes them, and cheap tickets, nice way to relax in already booked lounge seats.  Little one said yes too, as she is also meh, but free food and relaxing, it was a yes.
> 
> Time for tea, and rounding out all the trash collected over the last day or so.
> 
> Have a super Sunday.  Nice to hear all went well Patty, and hope MonyK has a good night.  Sniff, not arriving to the crack of dawn on that following Monday, so will miss those leaving that Sunday, or earlier.  I expect pictures. Hopefully no mug shots. LOL



I thot it best of the bunch, well except for when they traipsed off to Katmandu or where-ever it was. Too much visual overload.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Lazy Sunday today. We tried a place for lunch that we haven't been to before. It was pretty good, but a bit pricey. Of course  it doesn't help when dh's food costs the same and mine and B's combined.
> 
> We've asked the lawn guy to stop by tomorrow. All this rain is making the grass grow like crazy.
> 
> Nothing much to report. I need to go to the grocery, but have no idea what to get. I'm not even sure if dh and B will be home for supper most of the week. Rehearsals for The Music Man start tomorrow.
> 
> Here's today's amusement/annoyance - B's school has a Facebook page for the class of 2019. They posted about senior class dues.  Some people were complaining about the cost (the vast majority of the school comes from upper middle class families) and others were complaining because the possibility of leaving a gift to the school was mentioned. Geez, how dare we give something back to the school that educated our kids for 4 years. Oh, the cost of the dues? $25 for the year.  Okay, rant over.



Never heard of class dues being collected at a public school. We don’t have any sort of activity fees other than travel expenses for clubs & personal sports equipment supplies (although football boosters typically pick up shoes, etc.).

Here, any sort of gifting/endowment is all voluntary in nature either thru parent’s efforts such as PTA, booster groups or specific directed student fund raising organizations.  JMHO but it means more, especially for the upper middle class kids, when they ‘earn’ any contribution monies thru volunteer activities if they are so inclined.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, hope the birthday celebration for your husband went smooth and fantastic 
Happy birthday to him today

Keisha, eat out more often
No fuss or muss in your kitchen then

I think you have become a light weight with booze 

I can remember being with you and Dave at Marleys in city walk where you started with beer then switched to the hard stuff like I had

Need to reread to see who I missed or go on my IMac so I can see the entire screen and what has been posted here_


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Never heard of class dues being collected at a public school. We don’t have any sort of activity fees other than travel expenses for clubs & personal sports equipment supplies (although football boosters typically pick up shoes, etc.).
> 
> Here, any sort of gifting/endowment is all voluntary in nature either thru parent’s efforts such as PTA, booster groups or specific directed student fund raising organizations. JMHO but it means more, especially for the upper middle class kids, when they ‘earn’ any contribution monies thru volunteer activities if they are so inclined



I just assumed all schools collected dues. I remember paying them when I was in high school. At B’s school the dues pay for a class shirt for each student, senior class dinner, the graduation program, and whatever else they need. If any money is left at the end of the year they will get some sort of gift for the school. We also have a couple of fund raisers during the year. I was just astounded that some people were balking about having to pay $25, and thought leaving a class gift was a bad idea.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, guess maybe more of a Southern thing?  Never heard of dues at school, not when I went and not when my kids have.  

Boozy night for ya, Keisha. Most of the preview movie stuff is a good time to snooze.  Saw nothing even remotely peaking my interest.  

Mac must be settling down, now surfing the Dis.  Me, getting ready for bed, and letting you night owls run the pages up in our SANS thread.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, guess maybe more of a Southern thing? Never heard of dues at school, not when I went and not when my kids have.


 Possibly. I went to school in Georgia. I should start keeping a list of expenses and see just how much I am spending this year.


----------



## pattyw

Good evening all!!

Schumi- I've sent texts to the wrong person before! Luckily nothing too bad! but still embarrassing!
Lynne- too bad the movie wan't too good! But at least the theater was quiet!
Charade- my kids didn't pay dues in high school but they did charge them fees for graduation and such. I think we did chip in for a school momento as well.
Keisha- you found a good bartender like Monyk that makes 'em strong!!
Robo-  to the Mr!!
Mac- noted that you're not a lightweight drinker-
 you go right for the hard stuff!

Great day!! Had fun at the parks and had a nice surprise!! Met up with Monyk at The Studios after the light show! So nice to meet her and DH!! 

 

Had a nice time talking- planning to meet up again tomorrow. The parks and some drinks! It's going to get serious tomorrow!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Met @pattyw tonight at Universal and her and Troy were kind enough to give me and hubs ride back to Pop. She’s just as much fun IRL as her reports!

Wild Africa trek was awesome today. Hot hot hot but so fun. Eventually I’ll share a few pictures once back on laptop.

Happy birthday to mr robo.



keishashadow said:


> Did u have a long wait to enter? Counting on fingers & toes woot! I plan on watching at least one of wishes showings while up to my neck in the pool. Possibly my fav thing last trip there & w


 Someday I’ll get to DL! We sat outside as there was a wait list. Said at least 45 minutes but we were outside way longer than that. 

I had the bacon this Morning Schumi-with my mickey waffle!

Thought about getting up for EMH at studios tomorrow to ride Slinky dog in daylight.  Will see if we wake up or not. 

Elementary school here Charade does collect money for the year from the class for stuff like class parties, teachers gifts, kids get a school shirt. It’s about $20/year and PTA also raises money. Actually each kid gets a school shirt thanks to PTA. But for high school no dues.


----------



## Monykalyn

Bwahaha we posted at same time


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Thought about getting up for EMH at studios tomorrow to ride Slinky dog in daylight. Will see if we wake up or not.



Eeek -that's early! But worth it! See you tomorrow!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Good evening all!!
> 
> Schumi- I've sent texts to the wrong person before! Luckily nothing too bad! but still embarrassing!
> Lynne- too bad the movie wan't too good! But at least the theater was quiet!
> Charade- my kids didn't pay dues in high school but they did charge them fees for graduation and such. I think we did chip in for a school momento as well.
> Keisha- you found a good bartender like Monyk that makes 'em strong!!
> Robo-  to the Mr!!
> Mac- noted that you're not a lightweight drinker-
> you go right for the hard stuff!
> 
> Great day!! Had fun at the parks and had a nice surprise!! Met up with Monyk at The Studios after the light show! So nice to meet her and DH!!
> 
> View attachment 341671
> 
> Had a nice time talking- planning to meet up again tomorrow. The parks and some drinks! It's going to get serious tomorrow!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Good evening all!!
> 
> Schumi- I've sent texts to the wrong person before! Luckily nothing too bad! but still embarrassing!
> Lynne- too bad the movie wan't too good! But at least the theater was quiet!
> Charade- my kids didn't pay dues in high school but they did charge them fees for graduation and such. I think we did chip in for a school momento as well.
> Keisha- you found a good bartender like Monyk that makes 'em strong!!
> Robo-  to the Mr!!
> Mac- noted that you're not a lightweight drinker-
> you go right for the hard stuff!
> 
> Great day!! Had fun at the parks and had a nice surprise!! Met up with Monyk at The Studios after the light show! So nice to meet her and DH!!
> 
> View attachment 341671
> 
> Had a nice time talking- planning to meet up again tomorrow. The parks and some drinks! It's going to get serious tomorrow!!


_Obviously I am
 A light weight drinker as it took me two tries to do this post 

You both look so thin and I am not

Now this means I have to really start my diet In  the morning and pour my knob creek and jack Daniels and Jim
Beam down the drain so I can have a normal looking
Body _


----------



## macraven

With bleary eyes hit the wrong bottom on the phone before I was finished 

Now I forgot what I was gonna say

Lol


----------



## pattyw

Hey Mac- are you still here? I'm being a night owl tonight, too!!


----------



## macraven

_I have one question for the homies that are with me for our private rip hhn tour 

Are we or is anyone planning to wear clothes if the 80 style 

I was pregnant during those year siting the great clothes style portion 

I don’t want to wear Mumus
Party might but will wear them on other rnogjts if they fit unles you would
Be too embarrassed to be seen with me
Lol
Clothes like that really are good to
Hide the fat

_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hey Mac- are you still here? I'm being a night owl tonight, too!!


Good girl it’s like you are in training 

Be up mostl
Of the night and sleep until noon


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Obviously I am
> A light weight drinker as it took me two tries to do this post
> 
> You both look so thin and I am not
> 
> Now this means I have to really start my diet In  the morning and pour my knob creek and jack Daniels and Jim
> Beam down the drain so I can have a normal looking
> Body _



 You're too sweet   But,  I have to start my diet soon!! All the traveling has made my eating habits horrible lately!! 

No!! don't pour the good stuff down the drain!!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I have one question for the homies that are with me for our private rip hhn tour
> 
> Are we or is anyone planning to wear clothes if the 80 style
> 
> I was pregnant during those year siting the great clothes style portion
> 
> I don’t want to wear Mumus
> Party might but will wear them on other rnogjts if they fit unles you would
> Be too embarrassed to be seen with me
> Lol
> Clothes like that really are good to
> Hide the fat
> 
> _



 I hadn't thought about an 80's outfit. I  don't remember mumu's.  I remember having Jordache designer jeans, leggings and tunics and had really big hair!!

I'm in to do an 80's themed outfit!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet..sounds like a lovely evening all the same with good food and drinks...…..loving the sound of candy floss on top of a drink......Oh it was Peter C!!!! I never knew he was doing that...…...he`s another cool guy!!! 

Nice pic of Patty and MonyK……..have fun!!!

mac...….no no no to  pouring down the drain...……….wanna see my new additions to our liquor cabinet.....well, walk in cupboard actually......lol...…..







All these babies made it home safely...…….

First thing we do when we get the cases back is see if we can smell rum!!!!! Thankfully not so far...…...we package them well...…….

Happy Monday...………………...


----------



## schumigirl

Off out soon for waxing appointment...….never fun!!! 

Have a great Monday...………………...


----------



## Lynne G

So nice that Patty met with MonyK last night.  How was the new light show?  Looking forward to seeing it, at least once.  Since they announced the AP one night fun, was going to buy military ticket for little one, but now, will just buy a regular ticket from either my ITT office or UT, depending on who's cheaper.  Then, hoping to get a bridge price, and get her the Seasonal AP.  Then we'll both be able to attend that night.  And, they said they were going to show the new light show that night too, so that may be the night we surely see it.

Schumi, very nice haul of bottles.  Glad you have found a way to safely get them home.  I've only brought back a wine bottle or two.  Thankfully, no issues for me either.  Hope you waxing was not too painful.  Yep, I can think of more fun things to do than that.  No fun at all, is right.

With that the Monday morning homies have kept this SANS thread up and ready. 

The tea is ready, the AC is making me reach for my sweater pretty soon.  A gray start to the day, and maybe some showers or thunderstorms later in the day.  I'm rolling the dice, it misses us.  But, should be thankful for the AC, the feels like temperature today, is 100.  Yeah, steamy city here.  That's okay, camp is starting week 7 of 8, so that means the summer is starting to end.  Sad and happy about that.  Sad, that summer fun, and long days will soon be gone, but happy, that the school routine starts up for one more year, well will turn into a back to college time for both soon enough.  I like busy, and fall weather.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Sending get well wishes and prayers to Wendy you will be up dancing in no time and we will dance with you.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> First thing we do when we get the cases back is see if we can smell rum!!!!! Thankfully not so far...…...we package them well...…….



Wow!!!!!!!!.........that is an impressive haul of bottles to get back home in your luggage.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Now this means I have to really start my diet In the morning and pour my knob creek and jack Daniels and Jim
> Beam down the drain so I can have a normal looking
> Body



I say embrace your curves Mac and don’t pour your booze down the drain.



I was skinny many moons ago, but that ship has sailed. I’am ok with being fluffy although I’am trying to de fluff just a tad....

 




 



Thanks everyone for birthday wishes for my Mr......he had a great time. It is always fun to have all the family together for a birthday celebration.

My legs are very tired today, but was worth it.


Monyk and pattyw you both look great........have a great time at Universal today.


Lynne it has returned to the dog days of summer here....it’s back to heat and humidity past few days.....enjoy your tea.


Schumi tell them to leave some skin...ouch...I get my eyebrows waxed and it is a little shall we say....awakening 


54 sleeps till our first night at HHN MAC...


This is my 2000th post.......


----------



## macraven

2000. !!




Hooray


----------



## Lynne G

Woot for the 2,000 one Robo.  Glad to hear you had a great family get together birthday celebration.  Yeah, I hear ya, with dog days of summer.  We be sticky today for sure.  Older one is rafting down one of our mountain rivers, so he's a lucky one.  Little one tends to work inside the woods, so she's probably lucky being there too.  Me, AC, with sweater on.  Lucky as well.  LOL

Sigh, I need more tea. 

Sending more good wishes with mummy dust to Wendy.  Hope you are not in pain any more.

Guess MonyK and Patty are sleeping in.  

Hey Tink, hope your coffee is hot.  That goes for Charade, Mac and Robo too.

Guess TinyD is in wedding planning stuff, and watching the dog.  Sending a hi to ya.

Keisha, hope the GD is not running you ragged today.  Stay cool.  

With that, tea, hello, I'm ready to drink ya, and well, warm up my hands on your cup.  

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_I was kind of hoping Robbie would send us a piece of the birthday cake she had for her husband’s bd party yesterday 


I’m in the mood for cake this morning _


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Nice pic of Patty and MonyK……..have fun!!!



Thx!! Will do!!



Lynne G said:


> So nice that Patty met with MonyK last night. How was the new light show? Looking forward to seeing it, at least once.



I didn't get there before it started so saw it from the back.  It looked nice! Monyk had a better vantage point.  Plan to see it again so that I can see the projection on the water better.



Robo56 said:


> Sending get well wishes and prayers to Wendy you will be up dancing in no time and we will dance with you.



Wendy- thinking about you! 
Love Charlie Brown dancing! Always wanted to dance like that! 



Robo56 said:


> I say embrace your curves Mac and don’t pour your booze down the drain.







Robo56 said:


> Monyk and pattyw you both look great........have a great time at Universal today.



Thank you!!



Robo56 said:


> 54 sleeps till our first night at HHN MAC...







Robo56 said:


> This is my 2000th post


Congratulations!!



Lynne G said:


> Guess MonyK and Patty are sleeping in.



Guilty here!! All that night-owling last night was rough!

Wondering if Monyk made it to EMH ?  

Sunny and HOT here! Lynne- you have Orlando weather, indeed!!
Lunch at City Walk and off to the parks!!


----------



## Lynne G

A big WOOT Patty.  Enjoy your lunch and fun in the parks.  Oh, I'd be sleeping in after that late night too.  

A hehe, one time I got up, and said, ah made it to early entry.  Um, no, was 2 hours later than early entry.  Oops. Not to matter, was staying onsite.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> A big WOOT Patty.  Enjoy your lunch and fun in the parks.  Oh, I'd be sleeping in after that late night too.
> 
> A hehe, one time I got up, and said, ah made it to early entry.  Um, no, was 2 hours later than early entry.  Oops. Not to matter, was staying onsite.



Yep- couldn't sleep worrying if Mac was pouring the booze down the drain! Had to try to talk her down!

No EMH for us, either! No way was I getting the boys up that early! (Well, me too!) Nighttime EMH worked out better for us!


----------



## schumigirl

Well done Robo……..that is a lot of talking!!! 

Well, we bought 3 from ABC Wines and Liquor store and the other 3 were from Duty Free......not exactly a bargain there...…..but yep, the ones in suitcases were bubble wrapped and then re wrapped in clothes and padded in...….Duty Free wasn't a worry...…..

And sending hugs to our Agavegirl too......hope she`s improving and doing better...…..



Aren`t people funny sometimes   Just an observation. 

Had quite a productive day...…..waxing wasn't too bad...….legs and eyebrows only...….that is ouch enough!!! Then we took DS who had a days vacation in for today to a few tile and bathroom places.....managed to pick all the tiling and get an idea of what he`d like in his refurbed bathroom...…..I`ve already picked the flooring for him...…..






Not that I`m counting or anything...…….


----------



## schumigirl

Had quite a large lunch today...…...no one is hungry, but we feel like nibbling on something...…..

Need to go look and see what we all fancy now for later...…..may nip out and buy some parma ham...….Kyle wants a grilled cheese sandwich.....simple......Tom`s just suggested we have some toast. That`ll work...…….


----------



## Lynne G

A big WOOT for Schumi too.  Love your coutdown, and glad you had a productive day, so far.

Countdowns are 15 and 56.  Time is a ticking.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A big WOOT for Schumi too.  Love your coutdown, and glad you had a productive day, so far.
> 
> Countdowns are 15 and 56.  Time is a ticking.



Nice countdowns Lynne...…..I forgot you were going this month!!!! That's come around quickly...…...

Ours are so far...…..

Sept/Oct...….37

Nov/Dec...….114

March...…….213

May...………..274

Still got September next year to plan, but will work on that after we come home this October....Virgin Flights will be out then...…..


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Yep- couldn't sleep worrying if Mac was pouring the booze down the drain! Had to try to talk her down!
> 
> No EMH for us, either! No way was I getting the boys up that early! (Well, me too!) Nighttime EMH worked out better for us!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


>


----------



## tink1957

Glad no booze was harmed last night.

No carbs in any of it and it's okay if you do Atkins...that may be the diet for you mac I just started my pretrip diet this week but realized that I probably will still be fluffy when we go and that's alright.

A belated  to mr robo and congrats on 2000 Robbie 

Love the countdowns Carole...43 for me 

I just booked the scareactor dining for the 3 of us.  I know some say it's not worth it but with 2 guys going we will get our money's worth in food.  I'm looking forward to the photo ops more than anything.  

So cool that monyk and patty got together...looking forward to meeting up with any homies going when we are.

Lynne...I'm not one for early entry too, we may arrive at opening on our AK day to ride FOP but that's it.  On the darkside we go easy as we stay for 8 days and there's plenty of time to do everything.

I'm off to read schumi's latest update so I can take my mind off the empty closet left by Trey yesterday...he has officially moved out  

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> So cool that monyk and patty got together...looking forward to meeting up with any homies going when we are.



Yes- it was so nice to meet Monyk! But I did feel like I knew her from talking here! It was like seeing an old (not in age) friend!!



tink1957 said:


> he has officially moved out



I feel your pain!!

I know we arrive when you're ready to leave, but I'm going to try and see if I can meet you!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah- made it just after open at Epcot. Early enough for me. Had a margarita at noon and then a limoncello mule with lunch at Via Napoli and texted patty she needed to catch up.  Getting cleaned up a nd heading to Universal- island side tonite.  Tomorrow we switch resorts so it’s a sleep in day til they kick us out! 

Diets can wait til January


----------



## macraven

_May I quote you on that?
diets can wait til January...._


----------



## macraven

_Tink don’t be sad Trey moved out 
He still will be nearby and you’ll be seeing him often

Boys usually come home to see mom when they are hungry

And you have a trip coming up with him and it will be 24/7 togetherness

 sent your way!_


----------



## keishashadow

HOT here today, good training for me.  Nervous as jr is making that looong drive to Myrtle Beach today.   Driving solo no less, meeting up with buds there. Waiting for that text telling me all is right with the world.  It never ends, even when they leave the nest.

Robbie - I went back twice still don’t see the post re the BD party.  It’s the iPod tripping me up, i’m Sure of it growl.  Anyway, best wishes sent to your mister for a wonderful year ahead!  Glad to hear you felt well enough to entertain, hope things coming along nicely for you as to recouperating after the accident.  HHN is right ‘round the corner!



macraven said:


> _Robbie, hope the birthday celebration for your husband went smooth and fantastic
> Happy birthday to him today
> 
> Keisha, eat out more often
> No fuss or muss in your kitchen then
> 
> I think you have become a light weight with booze
> 
> I can remember being with you and Dave at Marleys in city walk where you started with beer then switched to the hard stuff like I had
> 
> Need to reread to see who I missed or go on my IMac so I can see the entire screen and what has been posted here_



Ha, i won’t disappoint you.  From moonlighting as a bar-keep, still have a cast-iron stomach.  Just enjoy things in smaller quantities these days.  Can’t take the blue-collar out of most ‘burg girls.  We learn to tolerate drinking those nasty Iron City beers by washing them down with shots of peach & peppermint schnapps    Hey, don’t knock it ladies, it’s a finely-honed talent 



Charade67 said:


> Possibly. I went to school in Georgia. I should start keeping a list of expenses and see just how much I am spending this year.



South is notorious for public schools paying teachers poorly vs what is common in the north.  Assume that may be why they may commonly pass nuisance fees to families. Doesn’t seem right to me though, public education is compulsory, should be ‘free’ but when in Rome...

Know that many with freshly inked education majors from my DSs’ colleges would head to NC/SC when they couldn’t find work in this area.  Most tend to segue back home once they get some experience under their belts and can find a position



pattyw said:


> Good evening all!!
> 
> Schumi- I've sent texts to the wrong person before! Luckily nothing too bad! but still embarrassing!
> Lynne- too bad the movie wan't too good! But at least the theater was quiet!
> Charade- my kids didn't pay dues in high school but they did charge them fees for graduation and such. I think we did chip in for a school momento as well.
> Keisha- you found a good bartender like Monyk that makes 'em strong!!
> Robo-  to the Mr!!
> Mac- noted that you're not a lightweight drinker-
> you go right for the hard stuff!
> 
> Great day!! Had fun at the parks and had a nice surprise!! Met up with Monyk at The Studios after the light show! So nice to meet her and DH!!
> 
> View attachment 341671
> 
> Had a nice time talking- planning to meet up again tomorrow. The parks and some drinks! It's going to get serious tomorrow!!



Ok who is who? . You both look lovely



Monykalyn said:


> Met @pattyw tonight at Universal and her and Troy were kind enough to give me and hubs ride back to Pop. She’s just as much fun IRL as her reports!
> 
> Wild Africa trek was awesome today. Hot hot hot but so fun. Eventually I’ll share a few pictures once back on laptop.
> 
> Happy birthday to mr robo.
> 
> Someday I’ll get to DL! We sat outside as there was a wait list. Said at least 45 minutes but we were outside way longer than that.
> 
> I had the bacon this Morning Schumi-with my mickey waffle!
> 
> Thought about getting up for EMH at studios tomorrow to ride Slinky dog in daylight.  Will see if we wake up or not.
> 
> Elementary school here Charade does collect money for the year from the class for stuff like class parties, teachers gifts, kids get a school shirt. It’s about $20/year and PTA also raises money. Actually each kid gets a school shirt thanks to PTA. But for high school no dues.



A few details re. Wild trek if you can.  How much time was actually ‘treking’ vs other time on tour, which I believe is 3 hours?

DiL & GD lobbying to do it. No way can i with my foot issues.  I’m ok with them doing their own thing but I’m having concerns.  GD will turn 8 (minimum age) less than a week prior to day being considered.  She is very small but fearless & strong like bull, a solidly muscled gymnast.  I’m afraid they may turn them away if DiL fudges her age.  It is listed in MDE.  What do you think.  Well, aside from the,  ahem, morality of overstating her age.  

I know neither will eat a bite of the ‘exotic’ food. I probably wouldn’t either if truth be known.  




macraven said:


> _Obviously I am
> A light weight drinker as it took me two tries to do this post
> 
> You both look so thin and I am not
> 
> Now this means I have to really start my diet In  the morning and pour my knob creek and jack Daniels and Jim
> Beam down the drain so I can have a normal looking
> Body _



Whiskey/bourbon keeps nicely in dark, cool place 

Switch to vodka & your problems are over, stash it in the freezer 



pattyw said:


> I hadn't thought about an 80's outfit. I  don't remember mumu's.  I remember having Jordache designer jeans, leggings and tunics and had really big hair!!
> 
> I'm in to do an 80's themed outfit!



The 80’s are new again, leggings, tunics & designer jeans back en vogue!  

Vintage and reproductions all the rage with the cool kids.  I just have to dig a little further back in my closet. Most of it still fits lol

Big hair never died here 




schumigirl said:


> Janet..sounds like a lovely evening all the same with good food and drinks...…..loving the sound of candy floss on top of a drink......Oh it was Peter C!!!! I never knew he was doing that...…...he`s another cool guy!!!
> 
> Nice pic of Patty and MonyK……..have fun!!!
> 
> mac...….no no no to  pouring down the drain...……….wanna see my new additions to our liquor cabinet.....well, walk in cupboard actually......lol...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All these babies made it home safely...…….
> 
> First thing we do when we get the cases back is see if we can smell rum!!!!! Thankfully not so far...…...we package them well...…….
> 
> Happy Monday...………………...



I like the wallpaper 



macraven said:


> _I was kind of hoping Robbie would send us a piece of the birthday cake she had for her husband’s bd party yesterday
> 
> 
> I’m in the mood for cake this morning _



Let her (mac) eat cake.  Let it be written, let it be said...wahla!

Did it work?



schumigirl said:


> Nice countdowns Lynne...…..I forgot you were going this month!!!! That's come around quickly...…...
> 
> Ours are so far...…..
> 
> Sept/Oct...….37
> 
> Nov/Dec...….114
> 
> March...…….213
> 
> May...………..274
> 
> Still got September next year to plan, but will work on that after we come home this October....Virgin Flights will be out then...…..



you are incorrigible!  Now, I’m going to have to eventually look & count my own dates

Hmmm, sneaking in another March and May trip, eh? Lol



tink1957 said:


> Glad no booze was harmed last night.
> 
> No carbs in any of it and it's okay if you do Atkins...that may be the diet for you mac I just started my pretrip diet this week but realized that I probably will still be fluffy when we go and that's alright.
> 
> A belated  to mr robo and congrats on 2000 Robbie
> 
> Love the countdowns Carole...43 for me
> 
> I just booked the scareactor dining for the 3 of us.  I know some say it's not worth it but with 2 guys going we will get our money's worth in food.  I'm looking forward to the photo ops more than anything.
> 
> So cool that monyk and patty got together...looking forward to meeting up with any homies going when we are.
> 
> Lynne...I'm not one for early entry too, we may arrive at opening on our AK day to ride FOP but that's it.  On the darkside we go easy as we stay for 8 days and there's plenty of time to do everything.
> 
> I'm off to read schumi's latest update so I can take my mind off the empty closet left by Trey yesterday...he has officially moved out
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day



I’ve read more cons than pros too, but like you say, the photo oops with the kids can easily make up for a lot.  Do you remember the pp cost?

I keep saying i’m going to do rope drop & head back to pool in afternoon.  Regroup & get back at it in the evening.  The few times I didn, wound up staying at resort lol



Monykalyn said:


> Yeah- made it just after open at Epcot. Early enough for me. Had a margarita at noon and then a limoncello mule with lunch at Via Napoli and texted patty she needed to catch up.  Getting cleaned up a nd heading to Universal- island side tonite.  Tomorrow we switch resorts so it’s a sleep in day til they kick us out!
> 
> Diets can wait til January



Was it one of those mind-altering frozen ones outside the Mexican pavilion.  It only takes one of those mixed monstrosities. Looking forward to that great pizzza @ Via Napoli myself, yum


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> I’ve read more cons than pros too, but like you say, the photo oops with the kids can easily make up for a lot.  Do you remember the pp cost?


It was around $50 pp and no APH discount was available as in previous years much to my dismay.  At least we will get 3 digital downloads out of it. Another benefit is we can wait for HHN in relative comfort at the front of the park where the best houses usually are.

Made a salad with fresh veggies from the garden for dinner...it was good but I'm still hungry...dieting stinks.

I was about to go outside to cut the grass this afternoon only to discover that it had rained so I hope it will dry out enough by tomorrow...it's funny I didn't even notice because the sun was shining the whole time.

Have a good night and sweet dreams everyone


----------



## macraven

_Night Tink

Sweet dreams_


----------



## Lynne G

Night too Mac, and thanks to Keisha, hoping not to have dreams of sewer water beer.  As a college kid an hour or so North of Keisha, cheap beer, aka Iron City, was the beer of choice.  Never did like drinking it.  

Sweet dreams homies.  This early bird has retired for the night.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Night Tink
> 
> Sweet dreams_



Good Night Jonn-Boi.


----------



## macraven

_Good night Mary Ellen

That’s John Boy’s sister


Lights out kids _


----------



## pattyw

This night owl is still up!  Just dropped off Monyk and DH at Pop after our visit to Strong Water tonight! The drinks were strong and the conversation flowed so easy that we lost track of time!! It was such a fun evening- hated to have it end! Pictures to come!! Thanks to our designated driver Troy who had a Fanta orange and chocolate cake, we got back to the car and home safely!

Monyk and DH are so sweet!! Thanks to them Troy got to ride The Hulk and Dr. Doom.  That's Joe's job usually, but in his absence they were his ride partners I was the bag holder(thrill ride wimp)

And it's a special day indeed!

Happy 25th anniversary to Monyk and DH!! 









keishashadow said:


> Waiting for that text telling me all is right with the world. It never ends, even when they leave the nest.



I'm with you! Always worry about them!!



keishashadow said:


> Ok who is who? . You both look lovely



Monyk is on the left I'm on the right in the picture



keishashadow said:


> The 80’s are new again, leggings, tunics & designer jeans back en vogue!
> 
> Vintage and reproductions all the rage with the cool kids. I just have to dig a little further back in my closet. Most of it still fits lol
> 
> Big hair never died here



I know I wouldn't fit into anything I wore then!! But tunics and leggings will hide a lot!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Glad no booze was harmed last night.
> 
> No carbs in any of it and it's okay if you do Atkins...that may be the diet for you mac I just started my pretrip diet this week but realized that I probably will still be fluffy when we go and that's alright.
> 
> A belated  to mr robo and congrats on 2000 Robbie
> 
> Love the countdowns Carole...43 for me
> 
> I just booked the scareactor dining for the 3 of us.  I know some say it's not worth it but with 2 guys going we will get our money's worth in food.  I'm looking forward to the photo ops more than anything.
> 
> So cool that monyk and patty got together...looking forward to meeting up with any homies going when we are.
> 
> Lynne...I'm not one for early entry too, we may arrive at opening on our AK day to ride FOP but that's it.  On the darkside we go easy as we stay for 8 days and there's plenty of time to do everything.
> 
> I'm off to read schumi's latest update so I can take my mind off the empty closet left by Trey yesterday...he has officially moved out
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day



Awww bless Vicki.........don’t look in the closets yet!!  He’s quite close though isn’t he........you’ll see him often I’m sure.........

Yay to 43 days......well.......42 now!!! Yep, we’ve never made EE and never plan to..........




Monykalyn said:


> Yeah- made it just after open at Epcot. Early enough for me. Had a margarita at noon and then a limoncello mule with lunch at Via Napoli and texted patty she needed to catch up.  Getting cleaned up a nd heading to Universal- island side tonite.  Tomorrow we switch resorts so it’s a sleep in day til they kick us out!
> 
> Diets can wait til January



Margaritas at noon are fabulous!!!!

Enjoy your next few days.........



keishashadow said:


> HOT here today, good training for me.  Nervous as jr is making that looong drive to Myrtle Beach today.   Driving solo no less, meeting up with buds there. Waiting for that text telling me all is right with the world.  It never ends, even when they leave the nest.
> 
> Robbie - I went back twice still don’t see the post re the BD party.  It’s the iPod tripping me up, i’m Sure of it growl.  Anyway, best wishes sent to your mister for a wonderful year ahead!  Glad to hear you felt well enough to entertain, hope things coming along nicely for you as to recouperating after the accident.  HHN is right ‘round the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, i won’t disappoint you.  From moonlighting as a bar-keep, still have a cast-iron stomach.  Just enjoy things in smaller quantities these days.  Can’t take the blue-collar out of most ‘burg girls.  We learn to tolerate drinking those nasty Iron City beers by washing them down with shots of peach & peppermint schnapps    Hey, don’t knock it ladies, it’s a finely-honed talent
> 
> 
> 
> South is notorious for public schools paying teachers poorly vs what is common in the north.  Assume that may be why they may commonly pass nuisance fees to families. Doesn’t seem right to me though, public education is compulsory, should be ‘free’ but when in Rome...
> 
> Know that many with freshly inked education majors from my DSs’ colleges would head to NC/SC when they couldn’t find work in this area.  Most tend to segue back home once they get some experience under their belts and can find a position
> 
> 
> 
> Ok who is who? . You both look lovely
> 
> 
> 
> A few details re. Wild trek if you can.  How much time was actually ‘treking’ vs other time on tour, which I believe is 3 hours?
> 
> DiL & GD lobbying to do it. No way can i with my foot issues.  I’m ok with them doing their own thing but I’m having concerns.  GD will turn 8 (minimum age) less than a week prior to day being considered.  She is very small but fearless & strong like bull, a solidly muscled gymnast.  I’m afraid they may turn them away if DiL fudges her age.  It is listed in MDE.  What do you think.  Well, aside from the,  ahem, morality of overstating her age.
> 
> I know neither will eat a bite of the ‘exotic’ food. I probably wouldn’t either if truth be known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whiskey/bourbon keeps nicely in dark, cool place
> 
> Switch to vodka & your problems are over, stash it in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> The 80’s are new again, leggings, tunics & designer jeans back en vogue!
> 
> Vintage and reproductions all the rage with the cool kids.  I just have to dig a little further back in my closet. Most of it still fits lol
> 
> Big hair never died here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> Let her (mac) eat cake.  Let it be written, let it be said...wahla!
> 
> Did it work?
> 
> 
> 
> you are incorrigible!  Now, I’m going to have to eventually look & count my own dates
> 
> Hmmm, sneaking in another March and May trip, eh? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve read more cons than pros too, but like you say, the photo oops with the kids can easily make up for a lot.  Do you remember the pp cost?
> 
> I keep saying i’m going to do rope drop & head back to pool in afternoon.  Regroup & get back at it in the evening.  The few times I didn, wound up staying at resort lol
> 
> 
> 
> Was it one of those mind-altering frozen ones outside the Mexican pavilion.  It only takes one of those mixed monstrosities. Looking forward to that great pizzza @ Via Napoli myself, yum



Glad he made it safely!!! Yes, it’s true we never stop worrying ...........and we thought the baby days were a worry.......you could just pick them up and keep them safe and warm.......then they go out, quite rightly into the world and we worry a thousand times more! 

Peppermint schnapps!!!! That’s a huge no from me.......lol.......I hate peppermint anyhtjng........but any other cocktail and I’m with you..........I loved being a teenager in the 80’s.........clothes were so much fun.....colourful and bright......no one wore designer clothes it was all the cheap Madonna look.......and so many more females who were amazing in the 80’s. I had a short lived Pat Benetar phase........it didn’t work  and NO you can’t see pictures........Back to Madonna. I miss leg warmers and those short pixie boots..........

And thanks to the wallpaper...........that’s in the dining room we had done earlier this year.........I love that room!!! 

Yes, March and May flights were booked earlier this year.......think when we came back from this years March and May trips........although next year both those will be 14 nights each.........10 wasn’t enough! 



buckeev said:


> Good Night Jonn-Boi.



Lovely to see you........hope things are good.........


----------



## schumigirl

*To Mr & Mrs MonyK……….

Big Congratulations and have a great day...…..*


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary to MonyK and her DH.  Great way to spend some time together.

Sounds like Patty and Troy and MonyK and her DH are having an awesome time.  Strong drinks and talk are a fabulous way to end the night.  Guess another sleep in, and well needed.

So, after all that drinking, food of choice should be a taco.  That's right ladies and gentlemen, we are at another Tuesday, and that means Mac will be doing a Taco Run.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Make sure you give her your order, she may make a trip or two today, depending on how much or less, she wants to cook.

.  I tend to go for a burrito over a taco.  

With that, another gray start, but very warm, close to 80 at 6am.  Sigh, even heard the AC cranking throughout the night.

Awesome that all is planned so far Schumi.  Yes, longer trips are always welcome, particularly since you have so long and cost to get over the pond.  Hope your day is going well, and the bathrooms are ready for their new decor.

I need tea, as this AC is quite cool, and it's early.  Oh my, another steamy day, and freezing temps inside.  Joy, summer is still here.  And I am not complaining.  Snow is far from my mind right now, and it can stay there.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Who needs to wait for throwback Thursday...…….


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy your weather Lynne.....winter will be here before we know it...…..AC sounds good about now!!! We are hot again today.....like you though, not complaining......we love this!!

Decorating won`t be done in rooms that have been done yet...….decorators father died so he is catching up with work he`s missed......he is a busy in demand guy, so hoping he fits us in before we leave in September...….can`t be impatient due to circumstances......but, yes ready for them to be "complete".


Now to decide what`s for lunch soon...………..may just have some honeyed turkey and salad in wraps...….


----------



## macraven

_I remember when that picture was taken!_


----------



## macraven

_Happy anniversary to Monyk and Mr  
Monyk for 25 happy years

_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday morning everyone 

 



Happy Anniversary to monyk and her hubby

 

 


Great picture of members of the Sans family schumi . A happy picture of fellow Universal fans.


Tink wanted to thank you and your daughter for inspiring me to fix my coffee maker. Sunday my Keurig coffee machine went on the fritz. I decided I would throw it away and buy a new one yesterday. Then I remember you said your daughter repaired your dryer from a video on YOUTUBE. 

So I went on YOUTUBE and followed the easy directions and fixed my coffee machine. Couldn’t believe how easy it was......I will add a honest disclaimer I slightly scalded two fingers (I did not have a big enough cup for the heated water coming through the tube when it was clearing), but I felt so empowered by fixing something...thank you 


I have a nice big mug of coffee this morning 

 


Enjoy your tea this morning Lynne.


Morning Mac


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome Robo.  Sorry you got burnt, but at least you have a fixed coffee maker.  Enjoy that cup of coffee.  Looks lush.  I'd be glad to take it from ya, mostly to warm my hands.   LOL

Lunch yet?  That gray morning is just the start of another now more bright overcast sky, with the temps now nearing 90.  Steamy, with that dice roll of a thunderstorm or two later today.  

Gotta call the eye glass place.  Apparently yesterday, older one did not secure his glasses, and the river enjoyed having them instead.  At least he has the best vision out of all of us.


----------



## pattyw

This night owl will be an early bird tomorrow! Fly home later today and work tomorrow morning! Ugh! 

Very successful trip! Kyle's at his new home and we have secured a storage unit for Troy's furniture and stuff. We have movers lined up to carry the heavy things. Had a couple of fun park days as well as an amazing DISmeet! 

Here's a ride picture from yesterday! We watched the castle lights and fought our way into FJ. Thank goodness for our premier AP's and EP! The standby line was pretty long as everyone poured in after the light show. We had only a few minute wait.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Happy anniversary to Mr and Mrs. MonyK!
Glad you all and patty had fun last night and kudos to Troy for being your dd.

Yay for Robo fixing her Keurig and YouTube!

Love that pic Carole...it has some of my favorite peeps in it.

It's steamy here too Lynne...the grass still hasn't dried and I almost slid out of my croc sandals while taking out the trash this morning.

Taco salad for me...oops I'm out of lettuce so it will have to be sesame fish for lunch.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

I have that mug Robo……..


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Here's a ride picture from yesterday! We watched the castle lights and fought our way into FJ. Thank goodness for our premier AP's and EP! The standby line was pretty long as everyone poured in after the light show. We had only a few minute wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342046




_I had to enlarge that pic on my phone

You look like a kid sitting on that ride

I’m guessing you are a shorty!

But it’s a cute picture of you _


----------



## macraven

_Robbie 
That cup of liquid looks like hot chocolate..... it’s brownish not black like coffee
_
Obviously I only drink coffee black


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I had to enlarge that pic on my phone
> 
> You look like a kid sitting on that ride
> 
> I’m guessing you are a shorty!
> 
> But it’s a cute picture of you _



Troy, Monyk, and DH look nice- I have no idea what I was looking at and it does look like I'm small! Not too short- 5'8" actually.


----------



## Lynne G

Like how no one is looking at that dragon, Patty.  Safe travels tomorrow.  And yeah, back to work the next day stinks.

Almost time for lunch.  Deciding whether to make the coffee hot or iced.  Leaning on iced.  We'll see.  Will be going out for my walk to warm up.  The sun is in full glory now, er maybe not.  Hello clouds.  Still very warm, 91 says my phone.  Guess so.  August tends to be our hottest month.  Why the schools don't have AC is kinda funny, as the hot weather tends to be well into September.  Eh, Labor Day is early this year, so back to school is too.  

14 days, summer fun to come.


----------



## Monykalyn

Soooo much fun last night, we truly lost track of time. I can see why Strongwater Tavern is a favorite!!  Good cocktails. Nice thing about really quality alcohol is. O hangover. And many many many thanks to @pattyw Troy for designated driver and ride partner!  Very much enjoyed talking to him in line. And it’s funny how much our kids are alike.

Late-ish  breakfast this am at an IHOP on way to AKL. DD got up early (915 am is early for her) to take us to breakfast and our luggage over to AKL. Had bell services transfer cold stuff, did a quick Walmart run for a couple things (breakfast on balcony watching animals!!,).  Currently lazing around Jambo house pool waiting on room.  Shaded padded loungers, vodka lemonades...May be nap time soon. Jiko tonight.

Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!!   Great day so far!



keishashadow said:


> Driving solo no less, meeting up with buds there. Waiting for that text telling me all is right with the world. It never ends, even when they leave the nest.


Ugh I get it. It’s why we drive with DD to and from Florida. It still makes me nervous when she’s drives home from college (2 1/2 hours).



keishashadow said:


> with shots of peach & peppermint schnapps  Hey, don’t knock it ladies, it’s a finely-honed talent


 that is certainly a talent as I can’t do shots not of either of those without seeing a bathroom floor



keishashadow said:


> Ok who is who? . You both look lovely


Patty already answered but she’s in red tank and I’m in the dress


keishashadow said:


> A few details re. Wild trek if you can. How much time was actually ‘treking’ vs other time on tour, which I believe is 3 hours?


It was a mild “trek”. You walk a bit on a trail that has roots so have to watch out but it’s not far. Hen you come to overlook by hippos.  A trainer came and talked about them (Henry and Hans- father and son-unusual for two males to be such chill buds). Then we could go to edge and look over (hooked in by harness). Then another short trek to see elephants. Then another short trek to bridge and walking out over the crocs (soooo cooool!). Plenty of slow pace, rest stops, water breaks. You have a water bottle with you and refill stations along way. Then you board your private safari vehicle to go on Savannas. The truck pulls off a ton spots so you can really observe the animals- bet we spent 15 minutes just watching giraffes (almost close enough to touch).  Then lunch on the Savannah. That place you can see on KS? Yeah-we are there. The food sounds exotic but it really is at - extremely mild curry chicken salad (goodness but a bit bland for my tastes), hummus, tandoori shrimp (again-flavorful, not spicy at all). Fruit cup (melon,  blueberry, pineapple-dd got strawberries and blueberries due to food allergies), pita, prosciutto (delicious with fruit). Plus unlimited POG juice. Bathroom break here too.  Binoculars to see animals.  Then back on truck to finish tour.  It seriously flew by. Think your kiddo (GD?)would be fine and love it. Food is good and while sounds exotic in look and name really isn’t.  We got 3 tours for the price of one regular tour thanks to outstanding limited CM discount they offered.  Really can’t believe they discounted that tour that much but very glad they did!



tink1957 said:


> Made a salad with fresh veggies from the garden for dinner...it was good but I'm still hungry...dieting stinks.


Protein woman! Need protein! Want me to send you some eggs? 


pattyw said:


> Monyk and DH are so sweet!! Thanks to them Troy got to ride The Hulk and Dr. Doom. That's Joe's job usually, but in his absence they were his ride partners I was the bag holder(thrill ride wimp)


And saving us hassle of lockers. Was so fun to have Troy with us-he’s really a great young man!


schumigirl said:


> and NO you can’t see pictures


I have pics like that too lol


Lynne G said:


> So, after all that drinking, food of choice should be a taco


Um-eggs with salsa and tortilla count for breakfast?


Robo56 said:


> Then I remember you said your daughter repaired your dryer from a video on YOUTUBE


What did we do before YouTube? Oh I know- we would have gotten a NEW one (dang fridge is gonna outlast me at this point!!!)



Lynne G said:


> Gotta call the eye glass place. Apparently yesterday, older one did not secure his glasses, and the river enjoyed having them instead. At least he has the best vision out of all of us





pattyw said:


> Here's a ride picture from yesterday!


Oh my goodness that’s hilarious! None of us were looking 

Ok posting this before I lose it as between the vodka lemonades and having to run to bathroom and dips in pool it’s taken an hour to get this far!


----------



## Monykalyn

Aaannnd apparently I got a room ready text 2 hours ago


----------



## keishashadow

PSA - 100 days till Black Friday shoppers! 

Robbie 0wie! Hope u heal up quick 



pattyw said:


> This night owl is still up!  Just dropped off Monyk and DH at Pop after our visit to Strong Water tonight! The drinks were strong and the conversation flowed so easy that we lost track of time!! It was such a fun evening- hated to have it end! Pictures to come!! Thanks to our designated driver Troy who had a Fanta orange and chocolate cake, we got back to the car and home safely!
> 
> Monyk and DH are so sweet!! Thanks to them Troy got to ride The Hulk and Dr. Doom.  That's Joe's job usually, but in his absence they were his ride partners I was the bag holder(thrill ride wimp)
> 
> And it's a special day indeed!
> 
> Happy 25th anniversary to Monyk and DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you! Always worry about them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Monyk is on the left I'm on the right in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> I know I wouldn't fit into anything I wore then!! But tunics and leggings will hide a lot!!



Nice to hear you guys bonded!  Fun when that happens



schumigirl said:


> Who needs to wait for throwback Thursday...…….



Bunch of suspicious looking characters aren’t they lol?



macraven said:


> _I remember when that picture was taken!_



Obviously, if you remember, didn’t have enough to drink - cheers! Hahahaha



pattyw said:


> Troy, Monyk, and DH look nice- I have no idea what I was looking at and it does look like I'm small! Not too short- 5'8" actually.



That passes for tall out of the HHN group


Monykalyn said:


> Soooo much fun last night, we truly lost track of time. I can see why Strongwater Tavern is a favorite!!  Good cocktails. Nice thing about really quality alcohol is. O hangover. And many many many thanks to @pattyw Troy for designated driver and ride partner!  Very much enjoyed talking to him in line. And it’s funny how much our kids are alike.
> 
> Late-ish  breakfast this am at an IHOP on way to AKL. DD got up early (915 am is early for her) to take us to breakfast and our luggage over to AKL. Had bell services transfer cold stuff, did a quick Walmart run for a couple things (breakfast on balcony watching animals!!,).  Currently lazing around Jambo house pool waiting on room.  Shaded padded loungers, vodka lemonades...May be nap time soon. Jiko tonight.
> 
> Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!!   Great day so far!
> 
> 
> Ugh I get it. It’s why we drive with DD to and from Florida. It still makes me nervous when she’s drives home from college (2 1/2 hours).
> 
> that is certainly a talent as I can’t do shots not of either of those without seeing a bathroom floor
> 
> 
> Patty already answered but she’s in red tank and I’m in the dress
> 
> It was a mild “trek”. You walk a bit on a trail that has roots so have to watch out but it’s not far. Hen you come to overlook by hippos.  A trainer came and talked about them (Henry and Hans- father and son-unusual for two males to be such chill buds). Then we could go to edge and look over (hooked in by harness). Then another short trek to see elephants. Then another short trek to bridge and walking out over the crocs (soooo cooool!). Plenty of slow pace, rest stops, water breaks. You have a water bottle with you and refill stations along way. Then you board your private safari vehicle to go on Savannas. The truck pulls off a ton spots so you can really observe the animals- bet we spent 15 minutes just watching giraffes (almost close enough to touch).  Then lunch on the Savannah. That place you can see on KS? Yeah-we are there. The food sounds exotic but it really is at - extremely mild curry chicken salad (goodness but a bit bland for my tastes), hummus, tandoori shrimp (again-flavorful, not spicy at all). Fruit cup (melon,  blueberry, pineapple-dd got strawberries and blueberries due to food allergies), pita, prosciutto (delicious with fruit). Plus unlimited POG juice. Bathroom break here too.  Binoculars to see animals.  Then back on truck to finish tour.  It seriously flew by. Think your kiddo (GD?)would be fine and love it. Food is good and while sounds exotic in look and name really isn’t.  We got 3 tours for the price of one regular tour thanks to outstanding limited CM discount they offered.  Really can’t believe they discounted that tour that much but very glad they did!
> 
> 
> Protein woman! Need protein! Want me to send you some eggs?
> 
> And saving us hassle of lockers. Was so fun to have Troy with us-he’s really a great young man!
> 
> I have pics like that too lol
> 
> Um-eggs with salsa and tortilla count for breakfast?
> 
> What did we do before YouTube? Oh I know- we would have gotten a NEW one (dang fridge is gonna outlast me at this point!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness that’s hilarious! None of us were looking
> 
> Ok posting this before I lose it as between the vodka lemonades and having to run to bathroom and dips in pool it’s taken an hour to get this far!



Thanks for taking the time for the review!  Happy happy to u & the mr too, great place to celebrate.  For some reason I couid’ve sworn you got to hang over the crocs?  Hmmm

Off to afternoon run here.  Dr appt this am with the mr, then lunch at Red Robin, yum.  Banzai


----------



## Charade67

I miss a day and I’m 3 pages behind. I’m enjoying reading about everyone’s trip plans. I am living vicariously through y’all. 
So cool that patty and MonyK got to meet. Can’t post too much since I am at work. 
More rain is expected tonight.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> PSA - 100 days till Black Friday shoppers!


Picture me screaming and running away. Working in retail has cured me of any desire to do Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Thanks for taking the time for the review! Happy happy to u & the mr too, great place to celebrate. For some reason I couid’ve sworn you got to hang over the crocs? Hmmm


Oh yeah we did get to go to ledge on the crocs too.  The bridge was just so cool I forgot that part.

Lunch- I should probably consume some solid food instead of liquid...


----------



## Lynne G

Er, how about some solids and liquids- alcoholic.  Yep, good lunch there.  Yep, MonyK, guess your breakfast was a deconstructed taco, with eggs.  

Have a burger with that drink, Keisha.  Little one works for RR, so if you're ever out this way, you can embarrass, er harass, her.  I'm told can't eat there anymore.  LOL

This afternoon is dragging.  At least I got an eye doctor appointment for older one.  DH asked how he can drive without his glasses.  Well, he is only mildly near sighted, and he has little one in the car.

Sigh, if it's not one thing, it's another.  

Picked up rolls, so some cheesesteaks for us tonight.  Chipped steak takes like a minute to cook, so fast and easy meal.  Think there's pickles in the frig, so meat and vegetables for dinner.  Yep, that will do it.  

Enjoy your afternoon.  So far, the tree is not saying rain.  Good, a dry commute is appreciated, that and the AC on in the car.


----------



## schumigirl

Weird evening.......got one of those dodgy phone calls from “the internet” telling me they needed my passwords to change my details as the “internet” was affecting all transactions and of course I needed to switch on my laptop too.............I was howling with laughter as this guy tried to keep me talking........I hung up. 

Then got a virus on one of my iPads! Everything else was fine, Kyle managed to do something so I was glad he was in to stop me panicking.........everything had all been reset and extra virus stuff in place......we did have anti virus stuff........but this was an odd one. 

Technology isn’t fun at times. 

Lynne reading your post I didn’t realise what RR is till I read back Janet’s post........

Hope you enjoyed lunch Janet........

Enjoy rest of your trip MonyK........sounds like a good one!!!

Ginger beer and lime for us tonight..........


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> 14 days, summer fun to come.



Enjoy!!



Monykalyn said:


> And saving us hassle of lockers. Was so fun to have Troy with us-he’s really a great young man!



That's so nice! I read this to Troy



keishashadow said:


> That passes for tall out of the HHN group



Ok I'll slouch- like in the FJ photo!



Charade67 said:


> Picture me screaming and running away. Working in retail has cured me of any desire to do Black Friday shopping.



I understand! Kudos to anyone working retail- especially at holiday time!



Monykalyn said:


> Lunch- I should probably consume some solid food instead of liquid...



Our drinks yesterday had some fruit garnishes- that's solid food!



Lynne G said:


> Picked up rolls, so some cheesesteaks for us tonight. Chipped steak takes like a minute to cook, so fast and easy meal. Think there's pickles in the frig, so meat and vegetables for dinner. Yep, that will do it.



Sounds yummy!!!

Rain just passed! Packing up and heading home tonight!!


----------



## macraven

_Safe flight back home tonight pattyw!

So nice you will be back at uo next month_


----------



## keishashadow

Finally, caught a decent price drop on rental car starting 9/29 with my preferred vendor to boot (alamo =  straight to the aaisle for our full size whatever.)


Charade67 said:


> Picture me screaming and running away. Working in retail has cured me of any desire to do Black Friday shopping.


I have champagne tastes on beer budget. Shopping is my competitive sport. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh yeah we did get to go to ledge on the crocs too.  The bridge was just so cool I forgot that part.
> 
> Lunch- I should probably consume some solid food instead of liquid...



Never smile at ‘dem crocodiles 



Lynne G said:


> Er, how about some solids and liquids- alcoholic.  Yep, good lunch there.  Yep, MonyK, guess your breakfast was a deconstructed taco, with eggs.
> 
> Have a burger with that drink, Keisha.  Little one works for RR, so if you're ever out this way, you can embarrass, er harass, her.  I'm told can't eat there anymore.  LOL
> 
> This afternoon is dragging.  At least I got an eye doctor appointment for older one.  DH asked how he can drive without his glasses.  Well, he is only mildly near sighted, and he has little one in the car.
> 
> Sigh, if it's not one thing, it's another.
> 
> Picked up rolls, so some cheesesteaks for us tonight.  Chipped steak takes like a minute to cook, so fast and easy meal.  Think there's pickles in the frig, so meat and vegetables for dinner.  Yep, that will do it.
> 
> Enjoy your afternoon.  So far, the tree is not saying rain.  Good, a dry commute is appreciated, that and the AC on in the car.



I’ve been reminded I need to make more pickles.  Love the taste, not a fan of how they stink up the house. 

Tomatoes are coming full force.  Something has to give there too as to putting them up.  Naturally, it will be mid 90’s and humid the next few days.  

I had forgotten GD got violently ill last Sunday after eating there.  How, after dealing with it on Monday, is beyond me. We got there and she paled as she was convinced she had food poisoning after eating Mac & cheese/brocolli/a shake.  Nope, it was garden-variety 48 hour intestinal bug.

I’m that ‘bad’ mom that always encouraged her kids to get back in the saddle after a set back.  Not going to stop with GD.  The only thing she would order today was the deep fried pickles & the strawberry lemonade.  Did snitch a good amount of my fries when she thought I wasn’t looking.

She’s at Taylor Swift concert tonight, lucky duck.  I’d be more interested in seeing Camilla cabello (sp?)



pattyw said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so nice! I read this to Troy
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll slouch- like in the FJ photo!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand! Kudos to anyone working retail- especially at holiday time!
> 
> 
> 
> Our drinks yesterday had some fruit garnishes- that's solid food!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy!!!
> 
> Rain just passed! Packing up and heading home tonight!!



No body shaming of any sort here.  My take in general is thin people are generally miserable, albeit good looking while suffering lol.  That’s my story & i’m Sticking to it.

I’ll muse that many people have mastered the art of projecting taller, whether by sheer force of their personalities or apparel techniques, perhaps a combination of both.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I think the only one shorter than me is TinyD.  Even darn little one is now taller than me. 

Thunderstorm just swept through.  Some very loud thunder and a noisy strike of lightning here and there.  Few minutes after rain stopped, fire whistle went off.  Guess something got hit.  Usually it is the  rail tracks, and that gives a nice bang when hit by lightning.

Now nice and quiet.  

Have a good night all, and hope you are safely back home Patty.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Safe flight back home tonight pattyw!
> 
> So nice you will be back at uo next month_



Thx!! Home now!
 Yes- time is going by fast!!



keishashadow said:


> Finally, caught a decent price drop on rental car starting 9/29 with my preferred vendor to boot (alamo = straight to the aaisle for our full size whatever.)



Good news when you save $$!! 




Lynne G said:


> Yep, I think the only one shorter than me is TinyD.  Even darn little one is now taller than me.
> 
> Thunderstorm just swept through.  Some very loud thunder and a noisy strike of lightning here and there.  Few minutes after rain stopped, fire whistle went off.  Guess something got hit.  Usually it is the  rail tracks, and that gives a nice bang when hit by lightning.
> 
> Now nice and quiet.
> 
> Have a good night all, and hope you are safely back home Patty.



Always had to wear flat shoes when I was young so I wasn't taller than boys. I so wanted to be able to wear high heels! When my kids grew and started getting taller than me, I started to wear higher heels so that I wasn't that much shorter than them!

Plane was a little late, but home now. Hard to get out of night owl mode!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Finally, caught a decent price drop on rental car starting 9/29 with my preferred vendor to boot (alamo =  straight to the aaisle for our full size whatever.)
> 
> I have champagne tastes on beer budget. Shopping is my competitive sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Never smile at ‘dem crocodiles
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been reminded I need to make more pickles.  Love the taste, not a fan of how they stink up the house.
> 
> Tomatoes are coming full force.  Something has to give there too as to putting them up.  Naturally, it will be mid 90’s and humid the next few days.
> 
> I had forgotten GD got violently ill last Sunday after eating there.  How, after dealing with it on Monday, is beyond me. We got there and she paled as she was convinced she had food poisoning after eating Mac & cheese/brocolli/a shake.  Nope, it was garden-variety 48 hour intestinal bug.
> 
> I’m that ‘bad’ mom that always encouraged her kids to get back in the saddle after a set back.  Not going to stop with GD.  The only thing she would order today was the deep fried pickles & the strawberry lemonade.  Did snitch a good amount of my fries when she thought I wasn’t looking.
> 
> She’s at Taylor Swift concert tonight, lucky duck.  I’d be more interested in seeing Camilla cabello (sp?)
> 
> 
> 
> No body shaming of any sort here.  My take in general is thin people are generally miserable, albeit good looking while suffering lol.  That’s my story & i’m Sticking to it.
> 
> I’ll muse that many people have mastered the art of projecting taller, whether by sheer force of their personalities or apparel techniques, perhaps a combination of both.




So funny you mention Camilla Cabello.....I saw an ad on tv for something or other she`s advertising...….I said to Tom I had no clue who she was.....he was even more vacant than I was!!!! Then I heard Havana...….a song I love...….and realized...…. I am so out of date!!!! 

Mind you I was the person who didn't have a clue who Pit Bull was!!!! Taylor Swift I do know...….lol...….

Yes skinny people sometimes do look miserable.....especially jogging!! I`m with you Janet...….although that should really mean I`m the happiest person on the planet  I do my best!!! 

And then there are "these" people...…..







We are having a little respite from the very unusual heatwave we are enjoying......it`s nowhere near cool, but it is cooler than yesterday...…..

No real plans today...…..DH is doing some little jobs around the place, gardener is here so he is out with him mooching around...….I think I`m losing another rose bush......it`s not a big one, but very pretty flowers once every two years!!! 

Have a great Wednesday...…….Hump Day again...…….Lynne where`s the camel!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Why it is Wednesday again, and yep, the middle day of those homies working the week days, and for all the other homies, yo, Wednesday, that means two more days and the weekend ‘s door steps are waiting for Friday to end.  

So get over this hump of a day homies.  An enjoyable one at that.  

I need tea.  Another steamy day with the dice roll of a spotty chance of a thunderstorm.  Per our weather guy, we have a large amount of moisture in the air.  Heat Advisory already issued. Those homies having my heat pump summer day, stay in the shade or the AC, and drink water.  Oh, and rock those sunglasses.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I am here Schumi.  Official Early Bird here.

Your day sounds wonderful.  Relax is a good word to describe summer.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh I am here Schumi.  Official Early Bird here.
> 
> Your day sounds wonderful.  Relax is a good word to describe summer.



You are up a little earlier than usual...….

Normally I`m chatting to myself this time of day...….unless mac is around...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I am up by around 4:30 each week day, but today, for some reason, checked my phone as I was leaving.   Don't like checking the DIS on it, but had to see your great pictures to celebrate today.  Yeah, when you are 5 hours ahead of us, you always are are early bird to us.  Hope you lunch is lush, and maybe eaten in the garden, if the weather stays cooler, like you are enjoying, Schumi.

Patty, hope your work commute is quick, and day goes fast.  Glad to hear you made it back home safely, even with a delay.

Big tea cup now. Oh my, the freezing air seems even colder this morning.  I can tell, a routine tea drinking needed, hands need to be warm too ya know.  LOL


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Schumi, Lynne and everyone else getting started today!! Not a happy camper this morning! Lots of coffee needed!

Always look forward to the Wednesday camel, Lynne!! Thx!!


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Patty, hope your coffee is hot and plentiful.  Stinks to be back in work routine, but your countdown starts again.  Woot!

Okay, Keisha, my rental prices seem to be going higher, not down now.  Good thing I can live with my August one, gritting at my October one.  May think hard about the October one, though I always like having a car.  Rant over.

Sigh, this day is dragging as much as a lazy camel.  And yep, our zoo used to have camel rides, and sometimes, no rides to be had, as the camels did not want to leave the barn.  Worker said they sometimes, they are lazy.  Yeah, I didn't blame them.  Was a rough ride, though when my kids were young, they enjoyed it.  Now only a draft horse, and that's a no now, as I don't care to do a split anymore.


----------



## Lynne G

yes, you crazy cat homies.   otherwise known as


----------



## schumigirl

I want my heatwave back 

It’s cool and now rain is chucking it down...........



How nice you guys get to lower your rental costs........once we book with Alamo we don’t have an option to lower the cost.........you just book when you book and that’s it. 

We have all our cars booked for next 4 trips........even March and May next year. Soon as we know our dates it’s done. 

Home made beef burgers for dinner tonight.........doing roasted baby potatoes in balsamic and honey........and roasted carrots......lush!!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 342269 yes, you crazy cat homies.  View attachment 342270 otherwise known as



How did I NOT know this??? 

Thx Lynne!! Me and the bunch will celebrate later!!  Part of the celebration will include a cat nap for me after work!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am bored at work again. I shouldn’t complain though. My boss might give me more pages of illegible notes to type.

I found a cute shirt I’m thinking about getting for B for our California trip.







pattyw said:


> Always had to wear flat shoes when I was young so I wasn't taller than boys. I so wanted to be able to wear high heels! When my kids grew and started getting taller than me, I started to wear higher heels so that I wasn't that much shorter than them!


 I’m short, but wear flats all the time. Even low heels seem to bother me.



schumigirl said:


> So funny you mention Camilla Cabello.....I saw an ad on tv for something or other she`s advertising...….I said to Tom I had no clue who she was.....he was even more vacant than I was!!!! Then I heard Havana...….a song I love...….and realized...…. I am so out of date!!!!


I am way out of touch with recent music. And by recent, I mean anything from the past couple of decades. I have never heard Havana, but recently saw a Girl Scout parody video of it called Savannah.


Lynne G said:


> Why it is Wednesday again, and yep, the middle day of those homies working the week days, and for all the other homies, yo, Wednesday, that means two more days and the weekend ‘s door steps are waiting for Friday to end.


No real hump day for me since I only work 4 days a week.

I am counting the minutes until lunch. This is going to be a long day.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans  .... I am tried to catch up on as much as I could but it has been a little difficult. I am sorry I missed so much from everyone.  We caught some bad storms last Friday and I lost my power and had problems with my computer and internet. My phone doesn't like using  the Dis so I had to wait to get to my computer again. Still isn't working great but it should do for now.

I have been spending my usual time with the teens at the parks and everything else they want to do..

Robo 56 Thank you I did catch your kind words last Thursday about me  taking the kids to the parks and having great plans 

Pattyw- glad you had a great trip and everything is working out good for your son. There is nothing like feeling your kids are doing good. How nice that you had the meet up with Monykalyn it look a it was a great time!

Monykalyn- Happy Anniversary a little late. What a great way to spend it. Glad you had a nice meet up with Pattyw. 

LynneG- I love the cat memes about  day! Yes I am one of those crazy cat ladies. It is nice to see that.

Schumigirl- Your dinner choices always sound great!

I am sorry if I missed some to respond was only able to get to the last few. I am going to try to get on daily one way or another. 

I want to  to mac, Keisha, Tink, Charade, and Wendy hope your recovery is going well. I hope all my Sans family have a great Hump Day!!!


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am bored at work again. I shouldn’t complain though. My boss might give me more pages of illegible notes to type.



Yep- bored can be a good thing!! 



Charade67 said:


> I am counting the minutes until lunch. This is going to be a long day.



I hear you!! Trying to keep alert today and it's not been easy!!


Bobbie- saw your post as I was writing! Sorry about the computer and internet issues!   So nice you're making the most out of summer and enjoying times with the kids! Summer may be fading fast, but the memories you are making with the kids will last a lifetime!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, glad to see all is well, and hope all gets back to normal with the storms.  We had a nice, loud thunderstorm last night, but thankfully, gone in about 15 minutes.  Damp start to the morning.  Kids are at Great Adventure with the camp teens they work with.  Told them both to drink lots of water.  At least the weather is hot, and nice.  Little one is more the coaster rider than older one.

And good thing little one hates her glasses, and they fit older one.  So, lucky until his appointment tomorrow, he can see, he's like mom, I can see really good with her glasses.  Sigh.  He'd better not loose her glasses at the park today.

While mostly overcast, I'll send you this warm, moisture filled air, Schumi.  Cool is not a word I'd say is our weather today.

Patty, hope the day perks up for ya.  Always hard when it feels like a Monday.

Charade, well still hump day for ya, as if you get over the hump, one more day of work.  

Mac must be celebrating with her cats.  Yep, a cat lady she is.

Robo, hope all is going well with you, and enjoying your coffee in your favorite HHN cup.  

Agavegirl, hope you are getting stronger and not in pain.  Sending mummy dust of well wishes.

Uneventful lunch.  Still overcast, and very warm walk for lunch.  It's a what for dinner.  Whopper Wednesday, but not feeling fast food.  Pasta it may be.  Easy meals are my m.o.


----------



## schumigirl

Hi Bobbie............nice to see you pop in.........

Lynne, my friend has just used the exact words to me....she was describing her lack of desire to cook.....as she was picking up a large tray of lasagne I had made for her today (long story ).......and she said easy meals were her m.o. well, she actually said simple meals........but same thing! She loves my lasagne.........but, funny to hear the same saying twice in one hour! 

I love cooking, elaborate or otherwise.........but, I have the time on my hands to do it......she doesn’t get home till around 7 at night most nights........I could spend all day cooking at times.........baking, I do that now and again or if the village church is having a function or event. 


Up too early this morning. 

Expected a delivery of new garden furniture, another set just for the littlest patio area nearest the kitchen.......so told us it would be 8am.......that’s excellent, we’re usually last! We were up and dressed anyway for around 6.45. My phone rang to say they would be there in 10 minutes. Wow!

So all delivered and set up by 7.20. Earliest delivery ever for us. Wish they were all like that. 

Fifth Potter movie tonight........

And sun is shining again..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I can cook and bake, but not getting home until dinner time, and up early in the morning, speed is what I need, on week days.  On the week-end, I'm more apt to cook from scratch, and bigger meals.  That is funny, see I guess I am not the only one, Schumi.  Glad you have the sun back, and nice, an early delivery of what you wanted.  I like early deliveries too.  Then I can go about my day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, I can cook and bake, but not getting home until dinner time, and up early in the morning, speed is what I need, on week days.  On the week-end, I'm more apt to cook from scratch, and bigger meals.  That is funny, see I guess I am not the only one, Schumi.  Glad you have the sun back, and nice, an early delivery of what you wanted.  I like early deliveries too.  Then I can go about my day.



Yep, getting home late and out early isn’t conducive to cooking........weekends are fun then!! 

This friend just isn’t very good at cooking, and will happily admit it though........our group never goes to her home unless it’s for takeout pizza....... we know her too well!! 


Shout out to Mac..........


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>



I just told you to get back into bed!!!!

Awwww........feel better soon........


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


>












  - Mac, what ever it is, feel better soon.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


>


----------



## schumigirl

Oh dear...........

Off to watch movie..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh no Mac feel better soon!
Jiko last night was so good!. We ended up going to lounge “for a drink or two” after dinner and ended up staying til closing chatting with people.
Today was packing day for dd- slept in, then was hard to get motivated to get off Balcony from Animal watching. But only took a couple hours. She’s staying at Resort with us. She wanted to do one last park day today for lunch- my AP expired on Monday but she has oodles of passes. So off to Epcot for lunch. HOT and we were tired so we left after eating. Quick stop at cast connections, a few things picked up and back to resort to chill a bit. Going to MK for an hour or so before California Grill dinner tonight-DD snagged a reservation this morning. Going to do apps and dessert I think. May or may not go back into MK and stay for some EMH-will see how we feel. Mostly packed up in room. Long drive starting tomorrow but not in a particular hurry either.

Looks like a rain shower.  Good napping time...


----------



## bobbie68

Feel better soon Mac


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans.. I made it back tonight. We just finished dinner easy night. Just packets of Tuna mixed with pasta with bread and salad. Last night was the big meal. Steak with homemade chimichurri, roasted potatoes and salad. We love to cook

Hi LynneG- Thanks good to be back! These little storms the past  week or two have been leaving issues around town. My computer still is not running right. Brian is a computer techie so will make him look at it. We love Great Adventure. We go there twice a year for a weekend. It is only a 3 hour drive for us. It is an awesome park. Hope your kids had fun!!

Hi Schumi thanks.... A new garden set sounds great! I hope you enjoy with lots of  sunshine and heat 

Monykalyn- Glad you are enjoying Animal Kingdom Lodge and all it's offerings. It is one of my favorites!  Have a safe trip home!

Hope the rest of Sans family have a great night

I am off to clean up and get ready for another teen day at 6 flags tomorrow. It is going to be close to 90... the water park will be very nice.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just got back from a late Taget run. I picked up some tissues and hand sanitizer to take to school tomorrow. I had a $5 off a purchase of $15 coupon, so I also got B a flash drive. It’s amazing how cheap they are now. 

Schumi - I’m with your friend  - no desire to cook. Unfortunately my family has grown fond of eating, so I do my best.  I do like making desserts though. 

Macraven - Hope you are feeling better soon.



bobbie68 said:


> Last night was the big meal. Steak with homemade chimichurri, roasted potatoes and salad. We love to cook



I’ll be going to Bobbie’s house for supper from now on.


----------



## macraven

August 9 is our Janet birthday

We wil get booze she will like


Happy birthday empress Janet


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> August 9 is our Janet birthday
> 
> We wil get booze she will like
> 
> 
> Happy birthday empress Janet


----------



## pattyw




----------



## Robo56

A quick drop by before I go to sleep 


Hope all have sweet dreams and a restful night.




Kneester hope you are feeling better


----------



## schumigirl

*To my very lovely friend Janet...…….*

*Have a wonderful birthday and hope it is as special as you are...……

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your  birthday is happy, Keisha.  See, we do remember.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

I just put on the coffee and am not fully awake but I wanted to pop in and wish our Janet  hope your day is filled with lots of fun and laughter and


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a later start for me.  Somehow my 10 to 15 minute shower turned into a almost 30 minute one.  Did not think I was that long, but I guess it felt so good.  Rain around 4 am this morning, but just a brief shower, as no thunder or lightning to be heard.  Damp, with overcast skies, but a bit cooler, 76 start to the day.  

And, since it is still hot, drink up all.  Thirsty Thursday is upon us, so be like my kids.  Told them to bring a water bottle and refill.  Nope, bought one of those free style cups, and mom, I think we made out okay, we refilled it like 10 times.  Ah, another one of those bottles.  

And since it's Keisha's birthday on this thirsty Thursday, here's drink for ya:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So, .  

Time for tea.  Yes, tea.  Not coffee, tea.  Good Morning Tink.  Hope your coffee is hot, and plenty of.  

Oh, and since Magical Dining Month starts the 24th, and we are there 2 days before it starts, and little one's birthday is during our trip that ends the 31st, and she is a steak lover, booked Morton's for her birthday. And Morton's near the Dark Side participates in the Magical Dining Month.  Woot!   Another Woot! Booked Finnegan's for dinner the first night we are there.  Counting down.


----------



## macraven

Janet



Set my alarm to get up and post happy Janet day

Back to sleep 
Later homies


----------



## bobbie68

Good Morning - up early to get ready to go to 6 flags. Have to be there before opening to get in line for a chair.. It's going to be hot today with a little clouds hopefully the storms stay away!

Happy Keisha have a great one!

Have a great day everyone and stay cool and dry!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Happy Birthday Janet


----------



## Robo56

Sending get well prayers you’re way Mac


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Mac, Robo, Schumi, Tink, Lynne, Bobbie, and all others just getting started today! Let's make it a great one!

Bobbie- Have a great time at Six Flags!! You are having a wonderful summer at all the parks!

Sunny day today!! Leaving work early; heading off to preseason Buffalo Bills game this evening!! 

Mac-hope you feel better soon!





Keisha- Have a great birthday!!


----------



## Charade67

Just popping in to say a quick HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Keisha.


----------



## pattyw

Time for a donut break!!  The diet will start soon!! but not today

Hope everyone is having  a nice afternoon!

Safe travels home today to Monyk and family!!


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels MonyK........glad you had a lovely trip.........

Charade, yes, I have a few friends that don’t or won’t cook.......although one has a housekeeper........we call her the posh one.......lol.......and of course some folks just don’t enjoy cooking! 

Lynne, never been to Morton’s in Orlando, but it gets fabulous reviews.........Toojays is almost next to it, great food there too but it’s a deli not for a special meal. 


Funny day..........

Arranged with company for new garden shed (dull) to be built later this month......gardener will be thrilled......lol.....then went to wholesale butcher and stocked up big freezer in garage and some over spilled to garage fridge freezer! We can have a meat feast for the foreseeable future!!!

Then went to bed and slept for nearly 4 hours!!! Don’t think it was a bug.........just tired. Thank goodness I don’t have to go to work..........

6th Potter movie tonight.......may have a rum mule to keep it company.........

And 5 weeks today we fly


----------



## Monykalyn

To Keisha!! Hope it’s a good one!
Yep on way home. Later start than planned-DD went back to her apartment this am to help 2 nice roommates clean -after we’d cleaned entire apartment yesterday and took 6 bags of trash out, the other 2 piggie roommates managed to leave pizza boxes and dirty dishes laying around AGAIN! the piggies were only two still staying in apartment last night. One of the nice roommates went back to get rest of her frozen food out of fridge and move to her new place and found the mess, want to slap that piggy into next week. 

Cali Grill was very fun last night. We just did apps and dessert and drinks yet we were stuffed when we left. 

Will be glad to be home tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels MonyK.  Sounds like you packed lots in and have so much fun.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, thanks for the BD wishes 

After my usual hour cat nap, today woke up the 2nd time @6am to find GD standing over me holding an interesting looking cake.  Her mom lol’d & said she’d put in refrigerator.  GD & I zonked back out and we enjoyed it for breakfast later.  Strangest cake, chocolate (which i don’t usually like), two layers with whipped cream icing in middle.  On top, lots of chocolate whipped cream icing, ‘dirt’ and tons of gummie worms crawling about. Haha. Best part it was absolutely delish!

Something about a hunk of cake for breakfast that insures the day will be a goodie 

.  





Lynne G said:


> Morning Patty, hope your coffee is hot and plentiful.  Stinks to be back in work routine, but your countdown starts again.  Woot!
> 
> Okay, Keisha, my rental prices seem to be going higher, not down now.  Good thing I can live with my August one, gritting at my October one.  May think hard about the October one, though I always like having a car.  Rant over.
> 
> Sigh, this day is dragging as much as a lazy camel.  And yep, our zoo used to have camel rides, and sometimes, no rides to be had, as the camels did not want to leave the barn.  Worker said they sometimes, they are lazy.  Yeah, I didn't blame them.  Was a rough ride, though when my kids were young, they enjoyed it.  Now only a draft horse, and that's a no now, as I don't care to do a split anymore.



Well, maybe you just had a killer rate to start with!  

My best for what is coming up at 9 days is $180 something/Standard/Alamo. Also have a dollar one from the sale this week @ $135 for manager special.  Not sure i want to deal with possible compact though.  In may they insisted a Yaris was a compact, not quite.





schumigirl said:


> I want my heatwave back
> 
> It’s cool and now rain is chucking it down...........
> 
> 
> 
> How nice you guys get to lower your rental costs........once we book with Alamo we don’t have an option to lower the cost.........you just book when you book and that’s it.
> 
> We have all our cars booked for next 4 trips........even March and May next year. Soon as we know our dates it’s done.
> 
> Home made beef burgers for dinner tonight.........doing roasted baby potatoes in balsamic and honey........and roasted carrots......lush!!!



It’s the one cost per trip that can be controlled by careful lurking lol



macraven said:


>



Oh crap, nothing worse than summer sickie.  Get well soon1



Monykalyn said:


> Oh no Mac feel better soon!
> Jiko last night was so good!. We ended up going to lounge “for a drink or two” after dinner and ended up staying til closing chatting with people.
> Today was packing day for dd- slept in, then was hard to get motivated to get off Balcony from Animal watching. But only took a couple hours. She’s staying at Resort with us. She wanted to do one last park day today for lunch- my AP expired on Monday but she has oodles of passes. So off to Epcot for lunch. HOT and we were tired so we left after eating. Quick stop at cast connections, a few things picked up and back to resort to chill a bit. Going to MK for an hour or so before California Grill dinner tonight-DD snagged a reservation this morning. Going to do apps and dessert I think. May or may not go back into MK and stay for some EMH-will see how we feel. Mostly packed up in room. Long drive starting tomorrow but not in a particular hurry either.
> 
> Looks like a rain shower.  Good napping time...



We enjoy jiko after a long day.  Nice pour and quiet, feels sorta ‘cluby’ don’t think many know the lounge is there.  I sick terrribly sick every time i eat @ Boma, both breakfast & lunch.  Upsetting as the food is interesting.  Must be one of the exotic spices I’m unaccustomed to eating.  

Nothing like viewing the animals from the balcony!  Remember our first trip home there when we opened the slider and there was a giraffe staring back at us lol.



macraven said:


> August 9 is our Janet birthday
> 
> We wil get booze she will like
> 
> 
> Happy birthday empress Janet



Thank you my partner in crime 



schumigirl said:


> *To my very lovely friend Janet...…….*
> 
> *Have a wonderful birthday and hope it is as special as you are...……
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *



Aw, shucks lol. Not too sure i’m Going to let that tall, dark & gruesome guy in; period





schumigirl said:


> Safe travels MonyK........glad you had a lovely trip.........
> 
> Charade, yes, I have a few friends that don’t or won’t cook.......although one has a housekeeper........we call her the posh one.......lol.......and of course some folks just don’t enjoy cooking!
> 
> Lynne, never been to Morton’s in Orlando, but it gets fabulous reviews.........Toojays is almost next to it, great food there too but it’s a deli not for a special meal.
> 
> 
> Funny day..........
> 
> Arranged with company for new garden shed (dull) to be built later this month......gardener will be thrilled......lol.....then went to wholesale butcher and stocked up big freezer in garage and some over spilled to garage fridge freezer! We can have a meat feast for the foreseeable future!!!
> 
> Then went to bed and slept for nearly 4 hours!!! Don’t think it was a bug.........just tired. Thank goodness I don’t have to go to work..........
> 
> 6th Potter movie tonight.......may have a rum mule to keep it company.........
> 
> And 5 weeks today we fly



Hmm, meat feast has a certain ring to it 

I’m hankering to go back to Charley’s on Intl drive.  Not too fancy as some of the other steakhouses where I feel I need to pack a suit for the mr.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, should have had ice cream for breakfast too, haha.  Glad your day was full of birthday fun.

Older one ordered new glasses.  Oddly, now both kids have about the same prescription, so doctor says his prescription changed a lot since he was checked out 4 years ago, but since he is wearing his sister’s glasses without any issue, as being much stronger with his new script, he won’t have any issues.  Yeah, as mom also paid  for his glasses, he somehow forgot his wallet.  :/

Just relaxing.  Glad tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was our last school open house. All of B’s teachers seem nice. Tomorrow we get school supplies. I’m amazed at how little she needs this year. B’s band teacher has a great sense of humor. These are his discipline procedures:





Patty - I’m watching the game you are at. I’m a Panther fan though.

MonyK - Safe travels.

Keisha - The cake sounds interesting. 

Macraven - Hope you are feeling better.


Tomorrow will be a day of last minute school preparations and shopping.


----------



## macraven

I am
still sick but trying to read here
I
do a bit better if I have rested or slept
Most
Of
The day

School busses cane to our hoa to pick up kids for school
Yesterday
So early for a start date


----------



## macraven

And my tea is spiked so excuse typos please


----------



## macraven

It must have been spiked as I do not recall
Posting
That


I’m
Practicing for tour
Hhn nights


----------



## macraven

Go to Charley on Wednesday as all
Dinners get free slice of pie


----------



## macraven

Janet that was for you for free pie nights at Charlie’s


----------



## schumigirl

Janet cake for breakfast is absolutely fine on your birthday! And the day after if there’s any left........you have a good family!!!! And glad you had such a lovely day.........

Mac.......hope you are sleeping by now! Glad you are doing a little better..........yep HHN is just around the corner!!


I’m again up far too early..........I think my almost 4 hours sleep yesterday afternoon made me not as tired. Although I did get to sleep last night quickly........a little rum mule may have helped there.........

Although I did have 3 slow cookers going during the night with pork pieces.........the aroma through the whole house even at 4am was inviting! Will give them all another 2 hours then they’ll have been in for 12 hours........leave them to cool and then shred up for pulled pork. Will get many portions out of these to freeze! 

Will make barbecue sauce later. 

And today is Friday........all day! 

Few bits of shopping to do we missed yesterday........and I need to find 2 sombreros for a Mexican night we’re going to on the 26th!!! Our friend has said.......no sombreros no entry! Good job I adore him.......not a fan of Mexican food in general........but going for the company! 

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  It's Friday, why yes it is.  Good Morning Schumi.  I'd like to wake up to that smell.  Enjoy bbq shredded meat.  At least with Mexican food, you can find rice, and fresh vegetables.  Fiesta!  

Mac, I hope you got some good sleep.  Rest up my friend, that 60 day countdown is getting mighty closer.  Sending pixie and mummy dust, with some healing thoughts that you'll be better quick.

Robo, hope you are also resting and getting stronger.  Fire up that coffee maker, your HHN cup is calling.  Yay!  Your HHN countdown is getting closer too.  Is your sister coming too?

Tink, hope your coffee is hot, and have an enjoying day.

Bobbie, hope the fun at 6 Flags was good, and you're having more fun today.

Charade, we don't start until after Labor Day, and meeting with the teachers before stops in junior high.  I think little one knows all her teachers.  We also will be collecting back to school items.  I warned both kids, now is the time, before prime picking is gone.  Neither seem to have a long list.  Both have back packs that can be used again.  Older one starts college the Thursday before Labor Day.  It's back to school time.  The city kids go back the week before Labor Day, so return to work will be a double whammy, as when school is in session, commute is about 10 minutes longer, both ways.  City buses are a pain, but mixed with school buses, lots of horns, and stupid driving will come from aggressive drivers. 

Ah, roads were not wet, but passed an accident scene late in my commute.  Upside down car in the middle of the street.  Police were just arriving.  Glad I was not there minutes before.  That, and lucky that not busy closer to home, as road work was setting up, and I got through before the cones were starting to be placed. Summertime, when the darkness is only in the very wee hours.

Weather.  Oh, I know you homies like to hear the weather report. Hot and humid, 90 degrees, with partly sunny skies.  Then, a week-end of thunderstorms and showers, so if you are going out this week-end, take your umbrella.  With the rain, temperatures will drop to a cool barely 80.  Yeah, you know she says cool, barely 80, that is not a cool temperature.  Cool is barely freezing.  Sigh.  We are not Florida, but quite enjoying the tropical weather that has parked itself for the past week.  Here's hoping that very little rain falls when we are at the Dark Side.  Yes, still in double digits, but 11 comes to mind.  

Tea for me, so a big   Friday, .


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was our last school open house. All of B’s teachers seem nice.



That's great! Always a relief when the teachers are nice!



Charade67 said:


> Patty - I’m watching the game you are at. I’m a Panther fan though.



The Bills are my home team and first love but we LOVE North Carolina and would like to retire there someday! So the Panthers are my second favorite team! We got to have an onfield pass before a game this year with our season ticket renewal, and I chose this game to see the Panthers  up close. We met up with some North Carolinians while we were on the field.  They were so nice and we enjoyed chatting about our city and team and their city and team, too!! 

Love Cam Newton!! He was so cute- even though it's only preseason, he was so excited- dancing around and getting the team pumped up!!

And yay Panthers!  Bills lost but it was a fun game!!

 



schumigirl said:


> Few bits of shopping to do we missed yesterday........and I need to find 2 sombreros for a Mexican night we’re going to on the 26th!!! Our friend has said.......no sombreros no entry! Good job I adore him.......not a fan of Mexican food in general........but going for the company!



Sounds fun!! Enjoy some margaritas!



macraven said:


> It must have been spiked as I do not recall
> Posting
> That
> 
> 
> I’m
> Practicing for tour
> Hhn nights



Feel better soon!! 

and good that you're drinking to practice for HHN tour!!



Lynne G said:


> Here's hoping that very little rain falls when we are at the Dark Side. Yes, still in double digits, but 11 comes to mind.



 Getting close Lynne!!! YAY!!!

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good Friday morning. We are getting ready to run errands. We need to get some school supplies, B wants to get a haircut, and I should go to the grocery store sometime today. 

Lynne - We do open house for all grades here. It’s optional of course. I like to meet the teachers and clarify the supply lists. Some of the teachers hadn’t updated the lists on their web pages. One teacher had several times listed, but when we got to his classroom he said that most of the items were not needed since they will be doing most of the work on computers this year. B is still using the backpack I bought her in 6th grade. She will get a nw one when she goes to college.

Patty - I lived in eastern NC for 4 years. That’s when I started following the Panthers. We thought we were going to stay in NC permanently, but things didn’t work out that way.


----------



## Charade67

School supply shopping done. All she needed was a binder, notebook paper, 2 composition books, dry erase markers, and some pens. The only thing we have left to buy is some clarinet reeds. 
Now we are waiting for B to get a haircut.


----------



## Lynne G

Lunch time walk done.  Hot, but not a little breeze, and not as sweaty, thankfully.  On a corner, the trash truck took a close turn.  It smelled really bad, like trash.  LOL  And the odor remained as I crossed the street.  Ick. 

Glad your back to school shopping done, Charade.  Hope B likes her new haircut.

Time for the AC is still cranking, and lunch to be eaten.  

Have a good one, homies.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- You are rockin' the Back to School to do list

Lynne- Lunch here, too! Having Panera at my desk; summer corn chowder and salad.  I may have dessert in my work bag too

Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## Lynne G

- Sweets and relaxing.  What a day!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- hope you're having sweets and relaxing to celebrate the National Lazy & Smores days!! Sounds like a plan now that work is done!! I'm on pet sitting duty this weekend as my sister is out of town. After that, dinner and some of those sweets and relaxing!! And maybe a sip of wine!


----------



## Lynne G

Buffalo chicken, though plain for little one, and home made fries.  Yeah, easy meal.  My DB gave me 20 pounds of freshly cut up chicken breasts.  Froze all but 3 pounds.  Guess I will be making chicken chili or chicken something or other.  No was not from the neighbor.


----------



## buckeev

B-Late'd Burfdaze wishes to KeY!  

Mac...Quit playin' hookie!   

Went to buy two new IPads at the Apple store today to take advantage of the "Tax-Free Holiday" here in TX. Joke was on me..."Computers" excluded...(Even though the told me on the phone that they were on the program!) Krapheadz.  

Might make a "last-minute", quick trip to Orlando Sunday or Monday...I've  got a "plan" up my sleeve...


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, do tell Buckeev.  Stinks that still had to pay tax.  Need to go to Delaware.  No sales tax there.


----------



## pattyw

Love Buffalo chicken, Lynne! You always have such yummy dinners and they come together fast!! 

Buckeev- Any plan that includes a  trip to Orlando sounds divine!

Winding down with a glass of wine and some tv! Been a busy week- making it an early night!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> B-Late'd Burfdaze wishes to KeY!
> 
> Mac...Quit playin' hookie!
> 
> Went to buy two new IPads at the Apple store today to take advantage of the "Tax-Free Holiday" here in TX. Joke was on me..."Computers" excluded...(Even though the told me on the phone that they were on the program!) Krapheadz.
> 
> Might make a "last-minute", quick trip to Orlando Sunday or Monday...I've  got a "plan" up my sleeve...




Nice to see you post buckeev!!!! 

Youse is missed when you don't...…..

Like the sound of your plan!!! Good luck with the trip plans.....you certainly deserve it!!!! Keep us updated...…..reminded me I need a new Ipad…….I have two but one got a bug.....long story!!! Also could be doing with a new laptop...…...gotta love shopping for electronics  


Yep, Saturday again...……

trying to decide if we want to drive 2 hours to a friends house tonight for a get together......stay over and come home tomorrow...….or just not go. Think we are veering towards not going....will see them on the 26th anyway! Going to have to find Mexican sombrero`s and some outfit style things.....not full fancy dress, but enough to see we are supposed to be at a Mexican night...….thinking of getting Tom a full Mexican look moustache...…..

Lazy day ahead.....got up and planned to watch the Solar Probe rocket launch this morning, turns out it is delayed 24 hours...…..will watch again tomorrow. 

May wander round to village pub for a quick drink this afternoon...…...looks to be a lovely day....although this morning when I was hanging out my washing around 8am, it had a definite autumn feel already......fairly chilly. Beautiful now though...…..

Have a great Saturday...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon, Schumi. Hehe, I can see Tom with a big mustache.  Not ready for Fall yet.  Overcast, but still warm. We will most likely see rain.  

Ooh, fire whistle just went off.  Fire truck or two will be heard shorty.  We are about two blocks or so from our local fire house.  Yep, hear them now.  

It is 5 o’clock somewhere, hope you are enjoying some wine or other now, or a bit later.  

Me, yep tea.  Kids are still in sleep mode,  DH went to finish some stuff, so nice and quiet morning so far.  Will wake little one up around 9, as we need to get some errands done for her.  

Super sized Saturday to all the homies.  May this find you in good spirits and good health.  Well wishes sent to those homies in need, like Wendy and Mac and Robo, and those I am blanking on now.  Mummy dust with those well wishes.


----------



## schumigirl

Wine has been opened here already...…...well as you say Lynne,








Sipping slowly though...…...we have a long day of nothing ahead of us...…..

Housework, laundry and even a little gardening has been done...….time to chill...…..

Hope you have a good day too Lynne...…...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .



 


Mac hope you are feeling better today.

 

I actually knew a Nurse who kinda looked like this. She was an old Army Nurse. She was very gruff, but the patients loved her. I did to. She was one of a kind. 

 


Wendy sending get well wishes

 


 

 




Lynne G said:


> Super sized Saturday to all the homies. May this find you in good spirits and good health. Well wishes sent to those homies in need, like Wendy and Mac and Robo, and those I am blanking on now. Mummy dust with those well wishes.



Lynne you are so sweet.....I know you must be excited about your upcoming trip.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunshine Saturday Sans Family...Well I hope it is for you we our rainy and cold here in CT.

We play pokemon go with the teens and have fun and today is one of our favorite pokemon's community day. We will head to the park in the rain and sit in our SUV and catch them.

Six Flags was fun but very hot! I won't complain since I hate winter. Yesterday was drive the teens around day then supper. We also played card games.

Yes anytime anyone is in CT and would love to stop by for dinner my home is always open. I take after my Italian grandmother though you can't leave the table without at least 3 plates

I hope everyone has a great weekend, stay safe and for all the sans sickies I hope you feel better soon


----------



## macraven

_Thank you homies for the kind thoughts for me

I’m out of bed today and trying to move around some 

I’ll try to return when I can think of something useful to say_


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> .thinking of getting Tom a full Mexican look moustache...…..



Sounds fun!



Lynne G said:


> Me, yep tea. Kids are still in sleep mode, DH went to finish some stuff, so nice and quiet morning so far. Will wake little one up around 9, as we need to get some errands done for her.



Hope you get all your errands done Lynne!! 



Robo56 said:


> I actually knew a Nurse who kinda looked like this. She was an old Army Nurse. She was very gruff, but the patients loved her. I did to. She was one of a kind.



I bet she was a sweetheart behind that serious face!! I know someone like that.  He's a big guy with a long beard and can look pretty rough- but the absolute sweetest person I know!



bobbie68 said:


> Yes anytime anyone is in CT and would love to stop by for dinner my home is always open. I take after my Italian grandmother though you can't leave the table without at least 3 plates



I wish our drives down to Florida took us that far east so I could stop by and visit you - and all the cats!



macraven said:


> _Thank you homies for the kind thoughts for me
> 
> I’m out of bed today and trying to move around some
> 
> I’ll try to return when I can think of something useful to say_




 Yay! Glad you're up and around!!

Pet sitting my sister's cats is going well!! She's enjoying time in Orlando, actually! My niece lives there and they took my mom down to visit.  My niece and her DH have six children! My mom so enjoys seeing them!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you posting Mac..........keep resting though.....will do you the world of good!!

Bobbie, your home sounds like a lot of fun!! I miss the days when we had all the lads around.......



I love my friends!!! Just had a lovely couple of hours round at our village pub.........we had just opened the wine here when I got a text saying the usual suspects were in the lounge of our local and we should come round for a quick drink........we wandered around and they surprised me with a friends we hadn’t seen in around 7 years who are still living out in the UAE.........it was so lovely to see them all again.......

Spent a lovely couple of hours, but they had to go see family as it’s a fairly short visit, but was so glad to have seen them at all.......had no clue.......when she walked in with her husband and kids I almost screamed!!! 

Think we took a thousand pictures!!! Kids have really changed in that time. 

They did giggle they were glad to find we weren’t in Orlando!!! Lol........they knows us so well!!! Nice couple of hours........

So tonight is last Potter movie and wine.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342988
> 
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> View attachment 342992
> 
> I actually knew a Nurse who kinda looked like this. She was an old Army Nurse. She was very gruff, but the patients loved her. I did to. She was one of a kind.
> 
> View attachment 342986
> 
> 
> Wendy sending get well wishes
> 
> View attachment 342987
> 
> 
> View attachment 342990
> 
> View attachment 342991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne you are so sweet.....I know you must be excited about your upcoming trip.



Robo your nurse meme looks like a school dentist we had at primary school.........and no one liked her!!!

Imagine a 5 year old walking in to that!!! She hated kids as well........

I have no memory of it, but apparently I bit her! Goodness knows why........but she was terrifying.........


----------



## pattyw

Heading out to do some errands and continue on with my pet sitting duties! My sister has a pool so why not enjoy that while I'm keeping the cats company!! We should all relax on a Saturday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Oh how hard is it to watch poor Snape die again...........

Can’t do it........have to keep busy at that bit..........


Poltergeist coming up........


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I'm confused .....


----------



## schumigirl

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I'm confused .....



Why?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

schumigirl said:


> Why?


It's in my nature


----------



## schumigirl

Jimmy Mouse said:


> It's in my nature



Fair enough.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome to the SAN thread Jimmy Mouse........

Nice to have you join us...........mac will be along to give the official welcome..........but welcome all the same......


----------



## macraven

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I'm confused .....


_Then you have come to the right place to be._

_
Color me confused too!


Hope you stick around and hang out here for awhile.

We love adding to our family here on the Dis._


----------



## macraven

_Looks like another Georgian has come home here...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Looks like another Georgian has come home here...._



Thank goodness Michael Myers wasn’t a Georgian...........

More of the night “he” came home.......

Ok I’m a little obsessed here with Halloween..........

Although Poletrgeist is about to start.........

They’re here................


----------



## macraven

_I really liked that movie

I know you’ve seen it before but it is a good warm up before you do hhn_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I really liked that movie
> 
> I know you’ve seen it before but it is a good warm up before you do hhn_





It’s spookier than I remember.......Tom is going to have lots of cuddles tonight.......lol........

New avatar pic!!! Cute......and not a cat fan here........

When movie finishes bed for us............

Hope you’re doing better now


----------



## pattyw

Quiet night here! Chinese food and some tv! Catching up with my daytime dramas on my DVR. The wash and cleaning can wait until tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Rain and more rain.  Little one did very good driving in a rain so hard even fastest wipers were not good making it easy to see. Highway too, down large hills.  Told her to slow down, about halfway, she said, yeah slower is better, safer.  Ah, sometimes mom is smart.  

All school stuff is bought.  Little one is ready.  Wants the school year to go fast, get it over.  I think she is ready for college, and done with our senior high.  

Just relaxing.  Phone says periods of rain throughout the night.  Fine with me.  Means cooler temperature overnight, and AC not running. Damp all over.  Ah, may put on a pot of tea.  It feels like a nice night.  

Have a peaceful and restful night.

Mac, take your time, no rushing healing.  I hope you are feeling better every day.  

Mouse, welcome.  Always nice to meet another homie.


----------



## macraven

_I just turned the tv on
I’ll give you 3 guesses what I am watching and your first two guesses don’t count 



Law and order SUV tonight 

_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. boring day here today. I went grocery shopping and then spend most of the day cleaning. Still have laundry to do.



pattyw said:


> Charade- You are rockin' the Back to School to do list


Thankfully it was a very short list.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 342859 View attachment 342860  - Sweets and relaxing.  What a day!


 I took a 3hour nap yesterday. I thought I was being unproductive, but I guess I was celebrating.



buckeev said:


> Might make a "last-minute", quick trip to Orlando Sunday or Monday...I've  got a "plan" up my sleeve...


Sounds like a great idea.



bobbie68 said:


> Six Flags was fun but very hot! I won't complain since I hate winter. Yesterday was drive the teens around day then supper. We also played card games.


I’m not a fan of either summer or winter. In my dream world the temperature is always between 65 and 80.



macraven said:


> _Thank you homies for the kind thoughts for me
> 
> I’m out of bed today and trying to move around some
> 
> I’ll try to return when I can think of something useful to say_


Glad you are feeling better. Take it easy for awhile.



pattyw said:


> Heading out to do some errands and continue on with my pet sitting duties! My sister has a pool so why not enjoy that while I'm keeping the cats company!! We should all relax on a Saturday!!


 You get to play with cats and use a pool? Awesome.



Lynne G said:


> Rain and more rain.


Ugh. I think we are due for more tomorrow.



Lynne G said:


> All school stuff is bought. Little one is ready. Wants the school year to go fast, get it over. I think she is ready for college, and done with our senior high.


 B is the opposite. She wants to take time and enjoy her last year. I think she is a little nervous about starting college.


Do any of you ever read the threads that are linked at the bottom of the page? I read one today (from 2014) from a woman complaining about a Disney trip. I read 2dozen pages of responses to her post. It was like a train wreck. I just couldn’t stop reading.


----------



## macraven

_Oh yea I read them but always check the date of the thread so I won’t be the one that brings life to a 5 yo thread 

Totally agree great train wreck reading _


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Rain and more rain. Little one did very good driving in a rain so hard even fastest wipers were not good making it easy to see. Highway too, down large hills. Told her to slow down, about halfway, she said, yeah slower is better, safer. Ah, sometimes mom is smart.



Yep-Mom knows best! I'm getting old- I get nervous driving with both kids! I'm always saying slow down and don't get so close to the other car!!



macraven said:


> _I just turned the tv on
> I’ll give you 3 guesses what I am watching and your first two guesses don’t count
> 
> 
> 
> Law and order SUV tonight
> _



Enjoy!!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. boring day here today. I went grocery shopping and then spend most of the day cleaning. Still have laundry to do.



Boring is good, Charade! And you did all the chores I needed to do but slacked off on today!

Ok- off to open that bottle of white wine I put in the freezer to quick chill. Left one in and forgot about it once - made a mess!


----------



## keishashadow

Did the annual back to Skool clothes shopping for GD yesterday.  Let’s just say i went a bit over budget, as in double haha. Justified it by calling half of it early BD present.  Hey, i waited a looong to buy cute girl’s clothing.  Need to make up for lost time . 



macraven said:


> Janet that was for you for free pie nights at Charlie’s



You re thinking O’Charleys me thinks. Charley’s in Orlando is white tablecloth type place, old Skool steakhouse where they roll the cart out & edumacate u on meat.   

Feeling up to snuff yet today?  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, do tell Buckeev.  Stinks that still had to pay tax.  Need to go to Delaware.  No sales tax there.



One of the few tax breaks we get lol



schumigirl said:


> Oh how hard is it to watch poor Snape die again...........
> 
> Can’t do it........have to keep busy at that bit..........
> 
> 
> Poltergeist coming up........



My fav HP character!  I stopped reading the books for years until the movies were ready to catch up.   thought he went bad and couldn’t bear the thought.  Duh. Cannot believe my family didn’t divulge that spoiler.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne sounds like we have similar weather right now.......although it’s supposed to be raining right now, but it isn’t.......it’s creepily silent........weird, not a breath........

Charade, I love both summer and winter........but hate the cold.......like a crisp cold........hate the dampness......

Yes some of those older threads that pop up are real doozies...........

Keisha.......either I’m up really early or you’re up really late!!!! I think it’s me...........nearly 4am and I’m wide awake, came downstairs for a drink........now sitting in darkness and thinking I should go back to bed!!!
Snape is my favourite character too..........just adored Alan Rickman!!! Still do..........

Watched Poltergeist.........loved it! Hadn’t seen it for years, then watched first episode of Stranger Things........last couple of minutes hooked me!!!


Yes, think I arrive first this year again out of the usual suspects.............like Keisha and Mac.......will check dates of meets and see if we are free...........can’t make plans this early........don’t know what I’m doing for lunch tomorrow.........

31 sleeps till we leave for overnight at airport hotel...........


----------



## Lynne G

Hoot!  This early bird is settling down for the night.  Hopefully, not like Schumi and up way too early tomorrow.  I think the rain is falling again.  Nighty Night.


----------



## schumigirl

Rain just started here too........

Think I’m off back up to bed now.........try and get some sleep before it’s time to get up again......in around 2 to 3 hours!


----------



## pattyw

Being a night owl again!! DVR is in high gear tonight! Now I'm watching Mysteries at the Museum!! Love that show and all the interesting stories they tell about history! Time for another glass of wine!

Have a peaceful night my friends!


----------



## macraven

_Stopping by to tuck all homies to bed 

Was falling asleep but it dawned on me to drop in as I forgot to turn off the porch light here

Turn phone on and now will turn tv off

Schumi don’t forget to make the coffee in the morning for us and the bacon

Second thought you don’t make coffee so give that morning task out to Lynne as she is our early bird for those of us in the States
Please don’t let her spit in it
I’m giving the job of cat herding to pattyw as she knows how to handle fur babies 

I believe she has said she birthed 8 of them and all are trained to us the toilet which is the loo

I’m the translator tonight 
No job for Monyk since I no longer eat
:chicken after we attacjed cuties

And the job for charade will be to slop something together for eats 

Janet is broke now from
her shopping fling now over for lily_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Janet, Charley`s has been on our radar for a long time to go back...….but the reviews vary so much I never want to take the chance...….but one day we will I`m sure...….we`re kind of boring maybe sticking to The Palm and Ocean Prime......do love both of them. Glad you enjoyed shopping for grand daughter......she`ll love what you bought her I`m sure...….

And only a couple of days till you go again!!!! Fabulous!!!! 


Bacon has changed to lunch mac......but you already know that doh!!!! Though our lunch is breakfast for you though......that works!!!

Bacon and brie grilled sandwiches...…..plain bacon sandwiches for those that prefer it...…

This morning was a very dull but apparently healthy breakfast...……. all served with English breakfast tea, brewed in a pot and served in giant mugs this morning...…...both huge Potter mugs!!! Sometimes only a mug will do.

We drank a little wine last night...…… and it was lovely!!!!


Dull and grey this morning...….I want my heatwave back!!!! But, don't need to go out today...….always good to avoid Sunday shoppers.

Have a great day...…………...


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi.  4 o’clock must be a witching hour.  Awake, look at clock, yep 4 o’clock.  Went back to sleep, and now just freshened up from a nice long shower.  Think I hear rain again, and the roads sound wet with each passing vehicle.  

Look outside, yep gray start of the day again.

Older one is happy.  European football is starting, and he happily sat at home yesterday watching a few from the English Premier League.  Yeah mom, you missed some.  Oh no, I did see the one that started 6 am our time.  I like seeing them, but not as avid a fan.  Guess I will take a peek to see what is On the tube now.  

Ooh Schumi, any of that tea left?  Love most tea, and English breakfast tea, like Earl Gray, is my favorite to start the day.  Most of the time I just use black tea leaf tea, almost always caffeinated.  With that, tea for me too, and hmm, maybe I will make some pancakes to go with it.  Omelet with cheese and pepper, yeah full breakfast time.  It is Sunday.

Rise and shine homies.  Sunday is here, and another August week start enfolds.  

Hehe, I think I might have made less purchases than Keisha, but kids want to go to the outlets next week, so I will borrow her pocketbook.  LOL.  It is the time of year when you go when the stores just open.  The back to school crowd does hit the outlets, and like most being an early bird is a good thing when shopping and when crowded times.

Follow on, watching my iPad and pancakes need my attention.  Be good homies.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning Sans family 




Morning Schumi and Lynne 







Can’t tell what I’am thinking about this morning can you.........LOL........48 days till first night of HHN for us...Mac

Mac is that one of your fur babies in your avatar?



schumigirl said:


> then watched first episode of Stranger Things........last couple of minutes hooked me!!!



Yes, “Stranger Things” is a good. They are filming the 3rd season now.


Tink I think I remember you saying you were hooked on “Stranger Things” too. When you are through with that check out “Riverdale” it was adapted from the Archie comics and it is really good.


----------



## Lynne G

Goal!  Eh, watching a game, and island buying on the iPad.  Yeah, a million or two, and it is mine. . Though some of them look like the mangrove ones we sea canoed through outside of Key West.  Little one still talks about that almost private tour we had.  

Morning Robo,  hope this finds you in good spirits and good health.  Yep, put on an almost neon greens shirt, and thought perfect for HHN. October is now less than 2 months away.  Sad that I am missing those before 1 October, but since I am getting up before the crack of dawn(thank you for changing my mid morning flight to crack of dawn SW.) I get a longer day.  Because the next direct flight is late afternoon, I made no changes, and will be ready to party with the homies that will be around at the mouse for that day, and next 4 days, then at the Dark Side for the following 8.  Exciting. 

10 is such a lovely number.  Hey Keisha wave to me on you way home?


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

At work now so I have to be quick 

Robbie, I had to purchase st on DVDs so I may have to visit Trey to watch Riverdale if it's on Netflix too since we can't get wifi here in the sticks.

Here's another pic for all who are anxiously awaiting HHN
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!
Here home and getting ready for back to school. Did some online school shopping yesterday, will have oldest help finish it up tomorrow or tuesday.
Arrived home Friday evening to the last of a storm-just rain by time we got home but looked liked some really nasty winds blew through-driveway littered with black walnuts and branches, and 1/2 my pear tree is bare with the pears now rotting on ground. Oh-and no power when we arrived-seems 1/2 the city without power for couple hours. Went on about 45 minutes after we got home but the kids who were here were playing hide and seek in the dark (summer/other daughter from Florida here with my middle and youngest). 
Had to go grocery shopping yesterday too. Made roast chicken and stuffing and green beans yesterday for dinner. green beans and herbs from garden. Picked up my gift cards I had ordered (NO notification that I had to pick them up-had to call to find out where they were) from Allstate rewards (10% off the face value)-Carnival GC to pay off cruise. That 10% that is saved will go towards drinks I am sure.

Biscuits  baking and gravy made and just waiting for peeps to wake up. Only dog, chickens and I are awake. Steak, baked potato, grilled corn on cob for dinner today.

Hurt my foot sometime while at Disney, really swelled up around top and front of foot. Could not figure what I did to it, do not remember hitting it or anything, did get stepped on multiple times. Finally took a closer look last night, dimple on my 2nd toe was weird-and oh-now bending in 2 different directions when curl toes. So pretty sure at some point I broke it. And continued to walk 10-12 miles daily. Taped together and hoping it heals somewhat decently!

Hope you are feeling better Mac!

Unsure of dates of when/if we will be able to make HHN. Calendar is ridiculously busy. And don't think I am able to keep a surprise like I wanted for the middle. Am going to wait until she gets schedule of her classes and when tentative tests etc are, then decide. October (mid) is looking more likely but I'd really prefer September...



Charade67 said:


> Do any of you ever read the threads that are linked at the bottom of the page? I read one today (from 2014) from a woman complaining about a Disney trip. I read 2dozen pages of responses to her post. It was like a train wreck. I just couldn’t stop reading.


 Oh Katiebug!! She is quite famous! She has an almost exact thread on another board-think the consensus is the post was a troll post LOL!

Riverdale is pretty good. I tend to binge watch it though. 


MMM biscuits done, and coffee needs refill. Not ready to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

_Robbie
You have a sharp eye

Yes that is my sweet baby


Hope all the homies have a great day 

Work week starts tomorrow for many here _


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Did the annual back to Skool clothes shopping for GD yesterday. Let’s just say i went a bit over budget, as in double haha. Justified it by calling half of it early BD present. Hey, i waited a looong to buy cute girl’s clothing. Need to make up for lost time .



Yep- hope I get to buy cute girl's clothing someday with grands!!



schumigirl said:


> We drank a little wine last night...…… and it was lovely!!!!



Same here! 



Lynne G said:


> Follow on, watching my iPad and pancakes need my attention. Be good homies.



Pancakes sound yummy!!



Monykalyn said:


> Hurt my foot sometime while at Disney, really swelled up around top and front of foot. Could not figure what I did to it, do not remember hitting it or anything, did get stepped on multiple times. Finally took a closer look last night, dimple on my 2nd toe was weird-and oh-now bending in 2 different directions when curl toes. So pretty sure at some point I broke it. And continued to walk 10-12 miles daily. Taped together and hoping it heals somewhat decently!



Oh NO!! I hope it heals quickly!! 

Good Sunday morning to Schumi, Lynne, Robo, Tink, Monyk, Mac, & all others just getting started!!

Beautiful morning here! 
Saturdays always tend to be hectic days filled with errands, while Sundays are more  laid back - spending time with family.  Sunday is also a day to reflect on the past week and plan for the new!!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!  (or Afternoon!)

I have been MIA- my apologies- I have missed you guys.  Work has been crazy.  We had a new hire that started this week, he is my boss's boss's boss- and of course everyone was on vacation so I was asked to be in the office to show him around.  Ugh- my anxiety did not like that but I survived.

Last night I went to see John Williams (who wrote the theme to start wars, Jaws, Harry Potter, etc)   conduct the Boston Symphony Orchestra - He's 86 years old and still has so much energy.  He played so from Star Wars, then Close Encounters of the Third kind.  It was a great show-  even if it was raining. 

Also I was in a car accident-  Im ok and so is my car- it was a minor fender bender, but now I have to deal with getting my car fixed.  Hopefully its quick and I told the woman who hit me that I dont think we need to go thru insurance.  I just want it fixed- not looking to scam anyone. 

How is everyone?

Mac- are you feeling better?

Monyk-  hope your foot feels better soon!

Tink-  hope work is not too bac on a Sunday

Patty- Enjoy your quiet Sunday!  Im camping out on the sofa today! 

Robo-  I like the minions -but the scary man not so much!

Lynne-  enjoy the pancakes!

Schumi- your lunch sounds lovely!


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> At work now so I have to be quick
> 
> Robbie, I had to purchase st on DVDs so I ma have to visit Trey to watch Riverdale if it's on Netflix too since we can't get wifi here in the sticks.
> 
> Here's another pic for all who are anxiously awaiting HHNView attachment 343197
> Have a great day everyone



Loved that store!!! I was super creeped out getting my picture taken in front of that...…..yep, I was convinced he was about to move any second!!!! 

Fun!!!! 

Hope your day goes quickly Vicki...……

MonyK. Hope the foot gets better soon!!! Hope it`s not too painful...…..

And ckmiles……...glad you`re ok and not hurt...…..that was lucky!!!


Ok Now I need to go walk for at least half an hour......haven't moved off this dining room chair for at least 2 hours!!! I have a numb bum!!!  There`s a break in the rain so may march round a field or two for a little bit...…..

Need to think about dinner too...…...another couple of hours and my two will want feeding again!!!


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Also I was in a car accident- Im ok and so is my car- it was a minor fender bender, but now I have to deal with getting my car fixed. Hopefully its quick and I told the woman who hit me that I dont think we need to go thru insurance. I just want it fixed- not looking to scam anyone.



Hope work settles down for you!!

Sorry about your car- glad only minor in damage.  So nice you can settle it between yourselves! Not everyone is that kind!!

But hey, your fall trip is only a short time away!!


----------



## pattyw

Mac- Just love your new avatar!! She's beautiful!! We have 2 orange cats!

Here's our Oliver!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, MonyK.  Hope your toe heals fast.  Tape together. Yep, have nurses in my family.  Was one of them that told me that when I broke one of my toes.  She did too, she tripped over her cat going down the stairs, me it was a dog.

CK, oh no, car accident.  Though glad to hear no one not that hurt, and well, even with money and inconvenience, life can never be replaced.  

Errands done, pancakes, eggs and taters done.  Found I had a biscuit mix, and sausage patties, so made our own egg, cheese and sausage sandwiches.

More double viewing, English football and island time.  Ah, so ready for all day sun and lovely, rain free weather.


----------



## Lynne G

Me. Oliver is giving a what you looking at look.  He is cute, Patty.


----------



## Lynne G

The I do not want to go to Mickey’s Party tune said to mom after been asked several times, became, today, can you get us tickets as my friend is going, and is going to be down there same time as us?  Thank goodness military discount night, and we can pick up from ITT office either before or after we arrive.  Will be a first stop after picking up rental car. 

Yeah, want a daughter for rent?  Boys are so much easier, LOL.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> The I do not want to go to Mickey’s Party tune said to mom after been asked several times, became, today, can you get us tickets as my friend is going, and is going to be down there same time as us?  Thank goodness military discount night, and we can pick up from ITT office either before or after we arrive.  Will be a first stop after picking up rental car.
> 
> Yeah, want a daughter for rent?  Boys are so much easier, LOL.



You're a nice Mom for getting party tickets!! 

So will you don costumes?? 

I'd love to rent a daughter!! And I get ya on boys being a tad easier in some ways.


----------



## Lynne G

That would be pushing it, Patty.  Maybe a Halloween shirt or Disney bounding.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> That would be pushing it, Patty.  Maybe a Halloween shirt or Disney bounding.



 Kyle wasn't one for costumes either! One year the four of us went as hippies.  I did get Kyle to wear a tye dye shirt! 

I'd love to add MNSSHP in, too! It is so fun! Guess we'll see how the budget goes!


----------



## Lynne G

pattyw said:


> Kyle wasn't one for costumes either! One year the four of us went as hippies.  I did get Kyle to wear a tye dye shirt!
> 
> I'd love to add MNSSHP in, too! It is so fun! Guess we'll see how the budget goes!



I will be going on the 2nd of October.  Double shot for me.  Yeah, costly.  But, fun night.  I really like the parade and fireworks.  Plus, free candy.  Hope if you really want to go, you can.  I will definitely share the candy.


----------



## macraven

_Ckmiles
I’m playing ketchup now on the thread

That’s awful news about being in the car accident

Hope you can rest and be alieved from the aches and bruises that come with it


for youse!
But gentle ones..

Cars can be repaired, people is a different story 

You sent me well wishes and now sending well wishes for youse_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Peeps! MIA for several days as it was our last week of summer vacation last week & had to scratch some things off the “Summer Bucket List”. If any of you ever venture outside the Orlando theme parks & malls, I suggest a lovely afternoon in Winter Park, about 5 miles east of downtown Orlando. The girls took a chocolate mini camp at Peterbrooke Chocolates & then we went on the Winter Park boat ride. http://www.scenicboattours.com/ It was fabulous (ok, maybe a little hot) and it was interesting to see up close where the mega-rich people live. 

School started on Friday & we found out that the new bus pickup/drop off is farther south than the school so technically we would have to pass the school to catch the bus that would take them to school. Geinus,  right !?!? Don’t get me started about that...so I will be driving to/from every day & I’m having to readjust my schedule.  Looking at it as glass half full,  I am thankful that I have the flexibility to be able to do the drop off & pickup without a lot of fuss. And, luckily, girls love both of their teachers & classmates, so we are looking forward to a great year in 2nd & 5th grade. 

Kitties are doing well and are walking all over their space. The girls can actually sit near them & the kittens will come to them for petting & kisses. Marshmellow watches from a distance & still doesn’t seem to want to be a cuddle pet so maybe she will just be our guardian outdoor cat. I have an appointment to get her spayed at the SPCA in 3 weeks & I am already getting nervous about trapping her. 

We had a rocket launch at 3:30 am today for the mission to the sun and man was it LOUD!! The house shook for a solid 5 minutes!! Kids slept right through it....grrrr..I am existing on lots of coffee today.

-CK & Monyk- sorry to hear about the messed up car & toe! I am sure both are painful, one physically and the other just time-consuming annoyance! Hope your week gets better!
-LynneG- we have never been to MNSSHP or BBB either. Two of the many things I failed to do for my kids.
-Schumi- enjoying reading your latest trip report. I think it’s great how you & your husband always seem to get extra little perks from service people. I know they must appreciate having pleasant customers every once in a while! 

Happy Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Peeps! MIA for several days as it was our last week of summer vacation last week & had to scratch some things off the “Summer Bucket List”. If any of you ever venture outside the Orlando theme parks & malls, I suggest a lovely afternoon in Winter Park, about 5 miles east of downtown Orlando. The girls took a chocolate mini camp at Peterbrooke Chocolates & then we went on the Winter Park boat ride. http://www.scenicboattours.com/ It was fabulous (ok, maybe a little hot) and it was interesting to see up close where the mega-rich people live.
> 
> School started on Friday & we found out that the new bus pickup/drop off is farther south than the school so technically we would have to pass the school to catch the bus that would take them to school. Geinus,  right !?!? Don’t get me started about that...so I will be driving to/from every day & I’m having to readjust my schedule.  Looking at it as glass half full,  I am thankful that I have the flexibility to be able to do the drop off & pickup without a lot of fuss. And, luckily, girls love both of their teachers & classmates, so we are looking forward to a great year in 2nd & 5th grade.
> 
> Kitties are doing well and are walking all over their space. The girls can actually sit near them & the kittens will come to them for petting & kisses. Marshmellow watches from a distance & still doesn’t seem to want to be a cuddle pet so maybe she will just be our guardian outdoor cat. I have an appointment to get her spayed at the SPCA in 3 weeks & I am already getting nervous about trapping her.
> 
> We had a rocket launch at 3:30 am today for the mission to the sun and man was it LOUD!! The house shook for a solid 5 minutes!! Kids slept right through it....grrrr..I am existing on lots of coffee today.
> 
> -CK & Monyk- sorry to hear about the messed up car & toe! I am sure both are painful, one physically and the other just time-consuming annoyance! Hope your week gets better!
> -LynneG- we have never been to MNSSHP or BBB either. Two of the many things I failed to do for my kids.
> -Schumi- enjoying reading your latest trip report. I think it’s great how you & your husband always seem to get extra little perks from service people. I know they must appreciate having pleasant customers every once in a while!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!!!



We watched that rocket launch live this morning.......postponed from yesterday of course.........we are huge space and astronomy fans in this house and watch and follow them all when we can!! Just glad it was a reasonable time for us to see it.........fascinating probe and will be an amazing one to follow. 

We’ve been going to Winter Park for a few years now........beautiful little town and of course it has 4Rivers .......can’t go wrong there..........it has some beautiful restaurants and little stores too. And yes, some beautiful homes around the lake. 

Glad you’re doing ok..........


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Kitties are doing well and are walking all over their space. The girls can actually sit near them & the kittens will come to them for petting & kisses. Marshmellow watches from a distance & still doesn’t seem to want to be a cuddle pet so maybe she will just be our guardian outdoor cat. I have an appointment to get her spayed at the SPCA in 3 weeks & I am already getting nervous about trapping her.



I've been thinking about you and the kitties a lot!! Always sending that everything is well!! You are a true blessing to Marshmellow getting her spayed! You'll do fine trapping her.  I was a wreck when we did it last year.  Obviously, she will be VERY unhappy in the trap! But you are doing a wonderful, amazing thing! 

Glad that the first day of school was successful!! Always a bonus when the kids get teachers they like!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon  everyone. I woke up around 6:30 this morning with a bit of an upset stomach. Probably just something I ate. I eventually got back to sleep and slept until after 11:00 when I heard the sound of something fall and break downstairs. Dh and I investigated. We had one f those pull out bins from the refrigerator  on a shelf in the garage. Apparently the shelf isn't level because the bin slid off, hit the floor, and shattered. Thankfully it didn't hit my car too. 

This afternoon we decided to try something different for lunch. There is this sushi/hibachi/Chinese place nearby that we've never given much thought to. I looked it up and it had great reviews, so we decided to give it a try.  I can't believe we have lived here for 11 years and never tried this place. It was really good, and the prices were very reasonable. At the end of the meal we got complimentary slices of watermelon. We will definitely go back. 



macraven said:


> And the job for charade will be to slop something together for eats



Are you sure you want to put me in charge of food? Actually, I do make a pretty good hash brown casserole for breakfast. 



schumigirl said:


> Bacon and brie grilled sandwiches.



That sounds really yummy. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, I think I might have made less purchases than Keisha, but kids want to go to the outlets next week, so I will borrow her pocketbook.



I wish we had outlets within a reasonable drive. B likes the mall near Charlotte, NC, but that is about a 3 hour drive for us. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hurt my foot sometime while at Disney, really swelled up around top and front of foot. Could not figure what I did to it, do not remember hitting it or anything, did get stepped on multiple times. Finally took a closer look last night, dimple on my 2nd toe was weird-and oh-now bending in 2 different directions when curl toes. So pretty sure at some point I broke it. And continued to walk 10-12 miles daily. Taped together and hoping it heals somewhat decently!



Oh no. Hope it heals quickly and you aren't in too much discomfort. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh Katiebug!! She is quite famous! She has an almost exact thread on another board-think the consensus is the post was a troll post LOL!



Yep, that's the one. The comments were great. I couldn't stop reading. 



ckmiles said:


> Also I was in a car accident- Im ok and so is my car- it was a minor fender bender, but now I have to deal with getting my car fixed. Hopefully its quick and I told the woman who hit me that I dont think we need to go thru insurance. I just want it fixed- not looking to scam anyone.



Glad you and the car are okay. 



pattyw said:


> Here's our Oliver!



He's gorgeous. 



Lynne G said:


> he I do not want to go to Mickey’s Party tune said to mom after been asked several times, became, today, can you get us tickets as my friend is going, and is going to be down there same time as us? Thank goodness military discount night, and we can pick up from ITT office either before or after we arrive. Will be a first stop after picking up rental car.



I've never been to Mickey's party. Hopefully someday...

The rain and thunder are back. I am so over this summer.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Apparently the shelf isn't level because the bin slid off, hit the floor, and shattered. Thankfully it didn't hit my car too.



So glad your car is ok!



Charade67 said:


> Actually, I do make a pretty good hash brown casserole for breakfast.



Sounds yummy! You'll have to share your recipe! 



Charade67 said:


> He's gorgeous.





Hope the sun comes out soon!  In the meantime, it's a good excuse to relax and do nothing!

It's sunny here today- Charade, rain is coming our way tomorrow! So, off to do some yard work!


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> School started on Friday & we found out that the new bus pickup/drop off is farther south than the school so technically we would have to pass the school to catch the bus that would take them to school. Geinus, right !?!? Don’t get me started about that...so I will be driving to/from every day & I’m having to readjust my schedule. Looking at it as glass half full, I am thankful that I have the flexibility to be able to do the drop off & pickup without a lot of fuss. And, luckily, girls love both of their teachers & classmates, so we are looking forward to a great year in 2nd & 5th grade.
> 
> Kitties are doing well and are walking all over their space. The girls can actually sit near them & the kittens will come to them for petting & kisses. Marshmellow watches from a distance & still doesn’t seem to want to be a cuddle pet so maybe she will just be our guardian outdoor cat. I have an appointment to get her spayed at the SPCA in 3 weeks & I am already getting nervous about trapping her.
> 
> We had a rocket launch at 3:30 am today for the mission to the sun and man was it LOUD!! The house shook for a solid 5 minutes!! Kids slept right through it....grrrr..I am existing on lots of coffee today.



We go back to school on Monday. Great that the girls like their teachers. B has had 2 who I think were awful, but for the most part she has had great teachers. 

We need more pics of the kitties. Maybe one  day Marshmellow will  mellow out (no pun intended) and become a little more affectionate. 

I would love to see a rocket launch. I have a picture of a night launch that I purchased when I visited the space center 20+ years ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade it’s one of our favourite grilled sandwiches........along with turkey, Brie and cranberry sauce.......lush on a grilled sandwich! 

It’s nice to find a gem of a place like that.......


Going to watch some more stranger things episodes tonight...........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> We need more pics of the kitties. Maybe one day Marshmellow will mellow out (no pun intended) and become a little more affectionate.



 Love kitty pictures




schumigirl said:


> Going to watch some more stranger things episodes tonight...........



Enjoy! Have a great evening!!


----------



## Charade67

Patty - I found the recipe on the back of a package of Kroger shredded cheddar cheese. 






Sometimes I add diced ham to it.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for sharing the recipe!

I like the idea of adding the ham.



(Holy cow that is a long baking time......)_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - I found the recipe on the back of a package of Kroger shredded cheddar cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I add diced ham to it.



Thx!!


----------



## macraven

_I've been hanging in there all day so far._
_Trying to play ketchup and going down the list in the order youse peeps have been posting._

_Roll call Mac style:_

Monyk:
_Dang girl, hurt your foot at the happiest place on earth?_
_OUCH!!_

_If it stays swollen and still painful, get it checked out.
You are on your feet most of the day and it must be miserable with foot pain._

Robo:
_You know how much I love the Minionions.
Nice to see them when first reading today
I look at my Blaster and have special thoughts of you still._

Schumi:
_BACON.....
I think you should have had it for both breakfast and lunch today.....
It's a basic food group_


Lynne:
_Great you were able to change your flight for an earlier arrival.
More time in Orlando is always a sweet thing._

Tink:
_Good looking dude you shared with us.
Does he sleep under your bed at night....._

pattyw:
_I  that picture of your kitty
Thanks for sharing your orange baby pic
and nice thoughts about my avatar picture._

Keisha:
_Buh bye....
Assuming you are either in Orlando now or in the sky flying.
Safe travels and fun trip wishes sent your way._

tgrgrl:
_School starts to early here in the South.
Yours went back to school Friday and my area school started last Tuesdayl.
Good thing all buildings have ac.
Will you have more ME time now the girls are in school._

Charade:
_You get a double reply from me.
Can't leave you out even though just posted to you.
Hope  your daughter has a great school year.
Kids grow up so fast once they are in high school.

Marshmellow will come around and be affectionate with you eventually_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Schumi-I forgot about 4Rivers! I had a wonderful lunch at Bospherous (Turkish cuisine) while the girls were chocolate camping. Before you come over to KSC, I will try to send you some Titusville/Cape Canaveral restaurant recommendations.

Charade67- we have lived here 17 years & there are still restaurants that we haven’t tried yet! So easy to get into the habit of the tried & true. We are much more adventurous when we are on vacation. Anytime you want to see a rocket launch, let me know! We are 5 miles south of KSC and have a fantastic view from our backyard. The beach is a perfect place to watch also.

Kitties are slugs today because it’s so hot but here’s a quick pic. I will try to get action shots tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Lynne G

So sweet Tgrgrl.  Thanks for the picture.  Kitties look like chocolate drops.  Not mean to trap Mashmellow, better for her to be spayed.  Lower cancer rate once fixed, and no more need for more kittens, with shelters having so many that need help.

So nice you have a great view, and close to the beach.


----------



## macraven

_I was looking at the cat picture without my readers on
Thought at first it was mama cat with shoes I thought she was laying on

Put on my specs and delighted to see it was the babies and not shoes w/mama_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, see you could have another kitten and call her or him Shoe.  LOL

Glad you are feeling better Mac.  Still wishing you well wishes.


----------



## macraven

_Wait a minute..
I counted on my fingers and think Keisha leaves Monday not today for her trip 
or maybe it’s later?

I’m sure she will let us know sooner or later

Lynne, no it is the cat I showed you pictures of last year 
Two cats are enough for us now 
That is a very recent pic I took
She turns 5 August 31 and 6lbs now _


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> Anytime you want to see a rocket launch, let me know! We are 5 miles south of KSC and have a fantastic view from our backyard. The beach is a perfect place to watch also.



I would love to take you up on that offer. Maybe if I lived a little bit closer.

Thanks for the kitty picture. 

I forgot to mention dh’s interesting news. Last year he did the ancestry DNA testing. Today he was contacted by someone who was matched as a possible cousin. She told him that she as adopted as an infant and was hoping he could  give her information about her birth parents. He wrote back and told her that he was also adopted as an infant and has no information about his birth parents either. They both promised to contact the other if they ever find anything. I don’t know if anything will ever come of it though.


----------



## keishashadow

Yummly BD late lunch courtesy of Jr just back from Myrtle Beach.  Oh, how i love these drawn out celebrations lol.

Just fed middle DS & GD, they decided to have sleep over at my house.  They’re Marco polo’ing in pool, now. I’d happily throttle the idiot who dreamed up that game.  Will say never saw people so happy to eat hot dogs, chips, corn on cob & tomato salad.  Hearty eaters those two.



Monykalyn said:


> Morning!
> Here home and getting ready for back to school. Did some online school shopping yesterday, will have oldest help finish it up tomorrow or tuesday.
> Arrived home Friday evening to the last of a storm-just rain by time we got home but looked liked some really nasty winds blew through-driveway littered with black walnuts and branches, and 1/2 my pear tree is bare with the pears now rotting on ground. Oh-and no power when we arrived-seems 1/2 the city without power for couple hours. Went on about 45 minutes after we got home but the kids who were here were playing hide and seek in the dark (summer/other daughter from Florida here with my middle and youngest).
> Had to go grocery shopping yesterday too. Made roast chicken and stuffing and green beans yesterday for dinner. green beans and herbs from garden. Picked up my gift cards I had ordered (NO notification that I had to pick them up-had to call to find out where they were) from Allstate rewards (10% off the face value)-Carnival GC to pay off cruise. That 10% that is saved will go towards drinks I am sure.
> 
> Biscuits  baking and gravy made and just waiting for peeps to wake up. Only dog, chickens and I are awake. Steak, baked potato, grilled corn on cob for dinner today.
> 
> Hurt my foot sometime while at Disney, really swelled up around top and front of foot. Could not figure what I did to it, do not remember hitting it or anything, did get stepped on multiple times. Finally took a closer look last night, dimple on my 2nd toe was weird-and oh-now bending in 2 different directions when curl toes. So pretty sure at some point I broke it. And continued to walk 10-12 miles daily. Taped together and hoping it heals somewhat decently!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Mac!
> 
> Unsure of dates of when/if we will be able to make HHN. Calendar is ridiculously busy. And don't think I am able to keep a surprise like I wanted for the middle. Am going to wait until she gets schedule of her classes and when tentative tests etc are, then decide. October (mid) is looking more likely but I'd really prefer September...
> 
> Oh Katiebug!! She is quite famous! She has an almost exact thread on another board-think the consensus is the post was a troll post LOL!
> 
> Riverdale is pretty good. I tend to binge watch it though.
> 
> 
> MMM biscuits done, and coffee needs refill. Not ready to go back to work tomorrow!




Wow, some storms!  Bet the chickens were scared or does weather not faze them? 

I am the queen of broken & dislocated toes   Comes with the territory of being active but uncoordinated.  My hint is to put cotton or gauze inbetween said digits before taping.  Makes a world of difference as to comfort.


macraven said:


> _Robbie
> You have a sharp eye
> 
> Yes that is my sweet baby
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day
> 
> Work week starts tomorrow for many here _



Such. Pretty kittie 



Lynne G said:


> The I do not want to go to Mickey’s Party tune said to mom after been asked several times, became, today, can you get us tickets as my friend is going, and is going to be down there same time as us?  Thank goodness military discount night, and we can pick up from ITT office either before or after we arrive.  Will be a first stop after picking up rental car.
> 
> Yeah, want a daughter for rent?  Boys are so much easier, LOL.



Lol have fun.  Will be there for the 1st one on 17th, again in October.  One of my most favorite things there.



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon  everyone. I woke up around 6:30 this morning with a bit of an upset stomach. Probably just something I ate. I eventually got back to sleep and slept until after 11:00 when I heard the sound of something fall and break downstairs. Dh and I investigated. We had one f those pull out bins from the refrigerator  on a shelf in the garage. Apparently the shelf isn't level because the bin slid off, hit the floor, and shattered. Thankfully it didn't hit my car too.
> 
> This afternoon we decided to try something different for lunch. There is this sushi/hibachi/Chinese place nearby that we've never given much thought to. I looked it up and it had great reviews, so we decided to give it a try.  I can't believe we have lived here for 11 years and never tried this place. It was really good, and the prices were very reasonable. At the end of the meal we got complimentary slices of watermelon. We will definitely go back.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to put me in charge of food? Actually, I do make a pretty good hash brown casserole for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had outlets within a reasonable drive. B likes the mall near Charlotte, NC, but that is about a 3 hour drive for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Hope it heals quickly and you aren't in too much discomfort.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the one. The comments were great. I couldn't stop reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you and the car are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> He's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been to Mickey's party. Hopefully someday...
> 
> The rain and thunder are back. I am so over this summer.



Sounds like gremlins in the garage to me!



macraven said:


> _I've been hanging in there all day so far._
> _Trying to play ketchup and going down the list in the order youse peeps have been posting._
> 
> _Roll call Mac style:_
> 
> Monyk:
> _Dang girl, hurt your foot at the happiest place on earth?_
> _OUCH!!_
> 
> _If it stays swollen and still painful, get it checked out.
> You are on your feet most of the day and it must be miserable with foot pain._
> 
> Robo:
> _You know how much I love the Minionions.
> Nice to see them when first reading today
> I look at my Blaster and have special thoughts of you still._
> 
> Schumi:
> _BACON.....
> I think you should have had it for both breakfast and lunch today.....
> It's a basic food group_
> 
> 
> Lynne:
> _Great you were able to change your flight for an earlier arrival.
> More time in Orlando is always a sweet thing._
> 
> Tink:
> _Good looking dude you shared with us.
> Does he sleep under your bed at night....._
> 
> pattyw:
> _I  that picture of your kitty
> Thanks for sharing your orange baby pic
> and nice thoughts about my avatar picture._
> 
> Keisha:
> _Buh bye....
> Assuming you are either in Orlando now or in the sky flying.
> Safe travels and fun trip wishes sent your way._
> 
> tgrgrl:
> _School starts to early here in the South.
> Yours went back to school Friday and my area school started last Tuesdayl.
> Good thing all buildings have ac.
> Will you have more ME time now the girls are in school._
> 
> Charade:
> _You get a double reply from me.
> Can't leave you out even though just posted to you.
> Hope  your daughter has a great school year.
> Kids grow up so fast once they are in high school.
> 
> Marshmellow will come around and be affectionate with you eventually_



That’s a lot of typing.  I’m still here, unpacked and clueless. Since this trip is a BD present, waiting for the mr to toss one of his CC at me, then i’ll Be set for bear . Going to try to surprise him & go lean & mean.  The hotels re long paid for out of my dough.  Same with tix.  It’s those darn character meals that put the dent in my fanny pack.

I’ll be getting up @ 3 am on Wednesday.  Why they have such early flights for 1st NS is beyond me. Not exactly sure how we’ll manage to stay awake till 12:30 am on Thursday (DVC member party @ Epcot). Fingers crossed that we can sneak in a nap somehow that day.  I’m too old for that sort of marathon.


----------



## Lynne G

That is so interesting Charade.  Both adopted.  Genes are a funny thing.  My DH did his DNA test, and showed pretty much what he thought about his ancestry.  Me, not really interested.  Pretty sure I know where my DNA comes from, and where both my parents’ families are from.

Quiet night, and rainy day tomorrow, with flood warnings to go up first thing in the morning, with rain, around 2 inches an hour expected to come intermittently, with some patches of sun.   

Love hearing about all pets here.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, you will have to let me know how Party goes.  And, maybe a Dismeet during the October one.  I bought for October 2 too.

I hear ya with SW direct flights.  One at butt crack dawn or one at late night the only directs for most dates I look at.  Very unhappy with the two or one direct flights out of at least seven or eight daily flights.  Boo SW.  But, our trip right after yours is a birthday one as well.  Putting paychecks aside for rental car and hotel.  Did pay off hotels for October though.

Sleep in late on Thusday.  I hear ya.  Which is why did not schedule party night I arrive.


----------



## pattyw

Hope everyone has a wonderful night!


----------



## Monykalyn

Need to go to sleep as well. Dinner was all on the grill, mentioned to teens that I’d have made brownies but out of cocoa powder. Hour later the three road trip to dollar general to get brownie mix (hehe-got me out of making them).



keishashadow said:


> My hint is to put cotton or gauze inbetween said digits before taping. Makes a world of difference as to comfort.


 Oh yes- did that second time I taped them. Finally got it comfortable. Nice pretty bruises all over the foot and two toes. Wish I knew what I did!  And the chickens are fine in storm. Coop is protected so as long as they are locked in there -and not huddled under trees- they are safe and dry. Trick is getting them into the coop when storm comes 
Have a fun trip too!! I’ve got the broken toes this round so hoping you are good lol


Such cute kitty pictures.  


Back to work tomorrow. Kindle in hand. Will probably read for 5 minutes before falling asleep lol


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

So much to catch up on here but I'll give it a try.

Mac  glad you're getting better.

Monyk, hope your foot heals quickly.  My ankle still swells a little when I'm on my feet all day but at least the pain is gone.

Ck, glad you're ok and no one was hurt 

Carole, I think I'll rewatch stranger things before we leave next month...glad you're enjoying it.

Patty, cute kitty ...looks like my AWOL cat Mufasa.  I miss him so much he was the original guy that started my cat collection even though I never actually brought a kitty home...they all found me.

Lynne, great to get a deal on the party tickets and sweet of you to treat dd's friend.  We lucked out last time we went and got the cast member discount.  I would love to go again this year but not enough time.

Charade, your hashbrown casserole sounds great...I think I'll try it when I get off my diet.

Janet, looking forward to when I get a gd to spoil...bet she looks cute in her new wardrobe...you're a great granny.  Hope you have a blast on your latest travels.

Tgrgirl, good luck with Marshmallow...I need to do a kitty roundup and get all my homesteaders fixed.  Just found another litter of 4 under the house this morning....the reward for my procrastination.

I sampled my jd birthday gift tonight and 
watched Fear TWD for about 10 minutes before falling asleep only to wake up when Preacher started...guess I'll catch it next week.
Good to see Chris Hardwick back on TD.

Have a good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunday night everyone!!

I am sorry I have been MIA and not keeping up with everything.  I love having the  teens here but can be overwhelming at times. They want my attention to hang with them and play games. I feel bad not doing it then  I get backed up on my stuff.

Also we are headed to Cedar Point in Ohio on Tuesday Morning. We are taking the 4 teens for 4 days. This will be the longest I have been with them. The other two best friends have never been on a vacation before. It is really sad. This is  totally different for me. We have to get two rooms and wow is it costly. I have always gotten just one. They are so excited though that I am excited to share this with them. I have to pack for everyone due to limited space in my car. I have been doing it for two days now while they are here. I can't wait to see their faces with the park. It is a great park!

Monykalyn- Sorry to hear about your toe. Brian broke his on vacation one time in a lazy river. It was a tough rest of the week. I hope you feel better.

Ckmiles- Sorry  to hear about the car accident. Glad that you and the car are good. I know how scary that can be.

Charade67 Sorry about the tummy problems. That is one of the worst to have cause it can be so hard to even leave the house. Hope your feeling better.

PattyW and Mac - I love your picture and your avatar. I have an orange tabby Alastor (who is my favorite) shh! we don't tell the others. Orange fur babies are awesome. Thanks for sharing I will as soon as I get my phone back.

Tgrgrl- Sounds like you had a nice bucket list. Glad you enjoyed.

LynneG- Happy deal hunting tomorrow!!

Keisha- I have used the early birthday gift many times! Great reason too!!

Waving hi to Schumigirl,  Robo and Tink

I hope you all had a good day and a great night!


----------



## tink1957

Hi bobbie


----------



## pattyw

I was just about ready to pack it in for the night and I saw all your posts!! Got my second wind!!




Monykalyn said:


> Hour later the three road trip to dollar general to get brownie mix (hehe-got me out of making them).



You're a sly one Monyk!! Let 'em make their own brownies!! They better share!!

Hope you have a good day back to work tomorrow!!



tink1957 said:


> Patty, cute kitty ...looks like my AWOL cat Mufasa. I miss him so much he was the original guy that started my cat collection even though I never actually brought a kitty home...they all found me.



So sorry about Mufasa!   Bless you for caring for those kitties



bobbie68 said:


> I have an orange tabby Alastor (who is my favorite) shh! we don't tell the others. Orange fur babies are awesome. Thanks for sharing I will as soon as I get my phone back.



Can't wait to see the pictures!!

Have fun at Cedar Point! I've never been there! Kyle went with friends- too many crazy coasters for this thrill ride wimp!!


----------



## macraven

_Yay we have live ones here now and that is a good excuse not to go to bed 

Watch me post and you girls will sneak off to bed 


Lol

Monyk of if the top of your foot is still painful,see an orthopedic and get X-rays 
You might have more damage then you think

Not to take the subject away from
You but don’t want you to end up like me
(No, not to become fat and short )

I did something stupid and was cleaning the wood dining room floor and jammed my foot into the oak table pedal base
Suffered two days 
Third day I had the 5 month check up and exrays to see how my tkr was healing 
Was leaving for Orlando in 7 days knee was on task for healing but foot found to hae 3 broken bones on top of foot
And 2 toes
Doc wrapped them
And had to wear the boot for ten days
I had no idea I broke the foot bone

Get checked out so the bones will be physically put back in alightMent 

A brace and boot is a lousy way to do the parks

Please take no offense with me giving advise
It is something us old people do to others to help them
_


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK, I’m having a vision of you being like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz gathering your flock before the tornado hits!!! And yes, agree with Mac, get your foot checked out.......my sister broke bones in her foot, she could trip over fresh air........and turned out she did more damage than first thought........hope it’s not too painful though!!!

Vicki, yes really enjoying it.......we’re up to episode 5 of 8 I believe.........I was initially disappointed when I saw what the actual “thing” was........I had hoped for more supernatural reasons......but, it has gripped me!!! And usually avoid Winona Ryder, but it works........it’s like a real mix of films and tv shows from the 80’s.......

Janet, I’d struggle with that too!!  That is a long day!!! Look forward to hearing all about this trip!!!



We are supposed to be in the middle of thunder and lightning with heavy rain this morning.........been up since 5.30 and so far all I see is a bit of fog. Very calm and still........can hear the foghorns going off by the sea. 

Breakfast today is white toast, butter and farmer closest to us gave us some home made marmalade yesterday........she makes the best of stuff!!! And Tom and Kyle don’t like marmalade........all mine 

Calling the garden furniture people today to collect the stuff we had delivered last week.........it’s too small.....so hoping they’re as good as they say for returns. 

Not much else going on today.............

Oh have a great trip Bobbie!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ah, almost noon for Schumi.  Like all your posted pictures for Monday, Schumi.  Hope you do get the right sized outdoor furniture, without a hassle.

Yes, Monday, and hope all had a good night's sleep.  Rained on and off for us, with a very dark night.

Oh, and yes, you are ready for my weather guy's report:  Dreary start to the day, with flooding and heavy downpours throughout the day.  Be careful, downpours can reach 2 inches or more of rain in minutes.  Not a nice day.

Yeah, and because it's Monday, computer is still processing for at least 10 minutes now.  Guess I'd better reboot.  It's not ready for Monday, apparently.  Maybe I am not either.  LOL

Smooth commute, maybe one of the least amount of traffic I've seen for awhile.  No buses, no stupid drivers, hardly anyone, and thank you street cleaner to come out in front of me, then turn, go around the short block, and get behind me, before the light changed.  Then, my favorite parking spot open.  Woot!  a good day start for me.  And, since still processing being shown, time for tea.  

Week for travel to fun times.  Bobbie, kids want to go to Cedar Point one of these days.  We may.  Not too bad of a drive for us.  Have fun with all those teens.

MonyK, always better when others cook.  Yep, we tend to make brownies from a box too.  One time, older one had to get eggs, did not realize needed them.  I like brownies, one bowl, one pan.  Not much to beat the batter, and well, chocolate.  Haven't heard neighbor chickens lately, guess they get locked in their coop too, with all this rain.  Hope your toes and foot are feeling better.

Tink, sad orange cat can not be found.  Sometimes, a cat is not an indoor cat.  That was the orange cat we took in when it was left behind by a neighbor.  Only came in at night in the cold of winter.  He was a scrappy guy, but followed you down the street to the bus stop, and to the deli and back.  Was lucky too, died of old age, and not from being hit by a car.  More kittens, awww.  

Patty, sounds like you are having fun too.

Charade and Mac, hope you both are feeling better today.  

Robo, hope this finds you in good health too.

With that computer is not ready, but tea is.  Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up a litttle earlier today because it’s the first day of school. B was up and getting ready before I woke up.  Had a horrible night. I didn’t get to sleep until after 2:00 and then kept waking up every hour or so. I also had several weird dreams.  Hope it’s an easy day at work today.



keishashadow said:


> Just fed middle DS & GD, they decided to have sleep over at my house. They’re Marco polo’ing in pool, now. I’d happily throttle the idiot who dreamed up that game.


I agree with you about Marco Polo, although there was one time I found it to be really cute. I was in a hotel pool somewhere and there were 2 kids who didn’t speak Spanish trying to teach Marco Polo to 2 other kids who didn’t speak English. They looked like they wee having a lot of fun together despite the language barrier. 



Lynne G said:


> That is so interesting Charade. Both adopted. Genes are a funny thing. My DH did his DNA test, and showed pretty much what he thought about his ancestry. Me, not really interested. Pretty sure I know where my DNA comes from, and where both my parents’ families are from.



I did my DNA test a couple of years ago and it was pretty much what I expected too. I was a little surprised to find out that I am less Irish than I thought. 



Monykalyn said:


> Need to go to sleep as well. Dinner was all on the grill, mentioned to teens that I’d have made brownies but out of cocoa powder. Hour later the three road trip to dollar general to get brownie mix (hehe-got me out of making them).


 Now I’m craving brownies. I don’t think I’ve ever made them from scratch though. 



bobbie68 said:


> Also we are headed to Cedar Point in Ohio on Tuesday Morning.


 Sounds like fun. Is that the place the Brady Bunch went to or was that King’s Island?



Going to go put something in the crock pot and then get ready to face the day.


----------



## macraven

_Our weather prediction changed over night 
Now. No rain and in the 90’s

Typical 

Mr Mac returns tonight and my morning cat feedings will stop

He is the natural early bird and gets that job back 

Have a wonderful day homies !_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Sorry I deserted you last night mac...it's been a long week and I was one tired puppy.  

Looking at the weather forecast I think I'll do my yard work soon and enjoy the ac for the rest of the day.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Calling the garden furniture people today to collect the stuff we had delivered last week.........it’s too small.....so hoping they’re as good as they say for returns.



Hope you get different furniture that is better for your outdoor space!



Lynne G said:


> Smooth commute, maybe one of the least amount of traffic I've seen for awhile



Always good for a Monday!! Hope the work day flies by!!



Charade67 said:


> Sounds like fun. Is that the place the Brady Bunch went to or was that King’s Island?



The Bradys went to Kings Island.  Sad that I remember that! I don't remember what I had for lunch yesterday!



macraven said:


> Mr Mac returns tonight and my morning cat feedings will stop
> 
> He is the natural early bird and gets that job back



Yay for sleeping in! Yep- Joe's first one up here at 5am so he has cat feeding duty during the week!!



tink1957 said:


> Looking at the weather forecast I think I'll do my yard work soon and enjoy the ac for the rest of the day.



Sounds good!! Hope you get it done before any bad weather gets there! and then kick back this afternoon!!

Working at home this morning! Then a few errands and to the office later on this afternoon.  After dinner, off to the salon for a cut & color!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Monykalyn I’ am going to 3rd the advice to have your toe and foot looked at.....hope your not in to much pain with it.....hang in there 


Need to get moving this morning. I have things to do .......
Have to go out in public today and my hair looks like I stuck my finger in a light socket


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Have to go out in public today and my hair looks like I stuck my finger in a light socket



 Just act like you're practicing for HHN with the big hair 80's look!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, I'll send you my hair lady.  Oh is all she said, when, with layers, I look like I had my finger in a socket every day.  She added, well, have to wait until it grows out. 

Sigh, it was not so cold in here, I'd have my hair up.


----------



## Lynne G

Squeak, and the number is 8.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie- wear a hat

It hides all flaws_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne I’m watching the weather channel and warnings for floods out for Philly

Stay safe_


----------



## schumigirl

Hey everyone...……

Vicki, take it easy.....don't work too hard...……

yay.....mr mac is home tonight...…..I know you`ll be glad to see him home safe and sound...….

Robo…...I`m trying to decide whether to have layers cut back into my hair this time around...…..it`s fine but there`s a lot of it!!! Takes ages to dry some days and even longer to straighten...….and some days in Orlando I look like this



 ​Decisions. 

Would certainly keep it a bit lighter...…...though I`ll bet this is the day you meet lots of people who know you......look immaculate and you meet no one!!!!! 


Well, garden furniture being picked up Thursday...…..we already have two sets of furniture in our garden and they are both large tables and one set of soft furnishings a bit like the material they have out in Sapphire Falls balcony, you only need bring the cushions in for weather......….but we didn't have one right beside the house patio area......so it was a little walk to go sit down unless it was on loungers.......although we have a gazebo that was built few years and that is being knocked down soon so we could just move that set of furniture up to the house...…..too many decisions for today!!!! 

Did walk down to check on all the fruit trees and they are magnificent this year...….plums look like they will be in abundance this year and pears are already huge, although not ready yet...….apples are just ok so far, but they tend to be ready late September...….all of the fruits go to local farmer who makes produce out of them, as there is no way we would go through all that fruit!!! 

We do keep a few plums though...….the ones the birds don't get to of course!!!! Why do they have to peck them all once...….!!! 

We have high humidity today......it is boiling hot...….so much for heavy rain and lightning...…..but lovely!!!! Sound like some nasty rain in other places though.....

Home made Spicy Burgers for dinner later......made sweet brioche buns today, not the best I`ve ever made, but they`ll still enjoy them...…...and sweet potato wedges and salad...…...simple but lovely...…..
​


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
That stinks the garden/patio furniture is not going to so for you

Hope they come soon to pick it up as a return

Now you and Tom can go shopping again and plan a lovely lunch out!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi
> That stinks the garden/patio furniture is not going to so for you
> 
> Hope they come soon to pick it up as a return
> 
> Now you and Tom can go shopping again and plan a lovely lunch out!_



Yep, they`re coming Thursday......no arguments from them just said it wasn't suitable. We haven't even removed the table from the box it came in.....so easy for them to take it back...….it`s nice, just smaller than we thought......my fault. I said "it`ll be fine" 

We need bigger...….I love the other tables we have around the place, but don't want to get all the same!!! 

It`s too hot today to decide anything...…...not a complaint...……

Gone dull though so wondering if we are going to get thunder and lightning....it`s humid enough today.....

Glad you have decent weather too...….


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> It`s too hot today to decide anything...…...not a complaint...……
> 
> Gone dull though so wondering if we are going to get thunder and lightning....it`s humid enough today.....
> 
> Glad you have decent weather too...….



_Well would not call it decent weather but normal for here
Lol

I keep the ac on all the time so i’m good with whatever temps are outside

_


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Home made Spicy Burgers for dinner later......made sweet brioche buns today, not the best I`ve ever made, but they`ll still enjoy them...…...and sweet potato wedges and salad...…...simple but lovely...…..
> ​



I think we need a DIS recipe book.  Loved Charade's recipe she shared yesterday! And yum- sweet brioche buns? Sadly, we're too busy right now to even think about homemade anything! But easier times are coming!



macraven said:


> I keep the ac on all the time so i’m good with whatever temps are outside


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Yep, phone loudly buzzed Emergency Flood Warning notice about an hour ago.  We are wet, for sure.  Happily did not get rained on coming in, but most likely will be a wet return.  I put my sunglasses out, just in case.  But doubt will need them today.  Cooler too, 73 right now, with high to be 74.  Guess all those clouds giving us so much rain, are blocking the sun so well.   Phone says expect rain until 9 am tomorrow morning, with 50 or higher percent chance every hour until then.  And I am sure tomorrow, we will have more rain than in the morning.  Just a rainy period for us, with hopefully Wednesday, the sun returns in full force, bring the temperature to high 91. Then we will have a steamy day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Well would not call it decent weather but normal for here
> Lol
> 
> I keep the ac on all the time so i’m good with whatever temps are outside
> _



It`s hot......I`d love it.....you know me!!!! Although I do love the aircon too...….



pattyw said:


> I think we need a DIS recipe book.  Loved Charade's recipe she shared yesterday! And yum- sweet brioche buns? Sadly, we're too busy right now to even think about homemade anything! But easier times are coming!



It`s a recipe from my blueberry basket I think...….but I have a couple of versions....this one adds rum but I leave it out as I detest alcohol I things like this...…and I make them slightly bigger than shown for burgers or pulled pork. 

I`m lucky, I have all the time in the world to make things from scratch. It can be time consuming...…..



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac.  Yep, phone loudly buzzed Emergency Flood Warning notice about an hour ago.  We are wet, for sure.  Happily did not get rained on coming in, but most likely will be a wet return.  I put my sunglasses out, just in case.  But doubt will need them today.  Cooler too, 73 right now, with high to be 74.  Guess all those clouds giving us so much rain, are blocking the sun so well.   Phone says expect rain until 9 am tomorrow morning, with 50 or higher percent chance every hour until then.  And I am sure tomorrow, we will have more rain than in the morning.  Just a rainy period for us, with hopefully Wednesday, the sun returns in full force, bring the temperature to high 91. Then we will have a steamy day.



Crikey Lynne.....don't float away!!!!! 



Our weather has changed since last post...….chill has come in from the sea, but the sweetest seashore smell has also wafted in....smells lovely! 

Washing brought in and dried...….will be ironing later...…..least it`s cool!!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- stay safe!! Hope the rains stop soon!!




schumigirl said:


> It`s a recipe from my blueberry basket I think...….but I have a couple of versions....this one adds rum but I leave it out as I detest alcohol I things like this...…and I make them slightly bigger than shown for burgers or pulled pork.
> 
> I`m lucky, I have all the time in the world to make things from scratch. It can be time consuming...…..



Rum in drinks, yes- don't like it in baked goods! Can't do rum cakes or candy filled with liquor!
Baking certainly is time consuming and I'm not great with dough! My local bakery does much better but you can't beat making your own!


----------



## Charade67

Patty - My contributions to the recipe book will be mostly desserts. Do you like chocolate and peanut butter?

Lynne - I would love a temp of 74 just without the rain. I hope you don’t get flooding like we got here. 

I’m going nuts a work today. A client file is missing and I can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday lunch check in!
Rain forecast every day this week but it appears to be of the "Florida" variety-chance of tstorms each afternoon. Really need the rain, but not floods!
Oldest kids going back to school shopping today to pick up last few things. left the list somewhere in the house...


macraven said:


> Monyk of if the top of your foot is still painful,see an orthopedic and get X-rays
> You might have more damage then you think


It's got a fading bruise and still tender to touch, and -just checked-yep swelling a wee bit (been trying to sit with leg propped up but have been up and down all morning). 
Yeah will probably have to have it checked. Hoping to run into a doc or NP in one of my homes this week as I don't know when I'm gonna get in otherwise!



schumigirl said:


> MonyK, I’m having a vision of you being like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz gathering your flock before the tornado hits!!!


Hmmm that is actually pretty accurate   Our storms whip up pretty quick.


Charade67 said:


> I did my DNA test a couple of years ago and it was pretty much what I expected too


Yeah-watch those "23 and me" tests-we got another fully grown daughter and grandson because of it! Good things, but also surprises 

Have to be productive now...


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Do you like chocolate and peanut butter?



 to both!

I have some good recipes for Polish food!

Monyk- Take it easy on the foot!

Looks like rain here any minute!


----------



## keishashadow

Weather is weird here.  The phone alerts going off here too re flooding.  Sunshine most of day, no clouds but could hear loud thunder.  Hmmm. Being up on ridge you do only see so much - downhill basically but strange none the less.  Just got dark hour ago.  No satellite since but not a drop of rain.  If I look south west the sky is nearly black but a high cloud of it.  I’m hunkering down & going to start packing in a bit.  Errands will be run tomorrow.  Looks like it did when tornados went thru surrounding area last time.  Eek



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> So much to catch up on here but I'll give it a try.
> 
> Mac  glad you're getting better.
> 
> Monyk, hope your foot heals quickly.  My ankle still swells a little when I'm on my feet all day but at least the pain is gone.
> 
> Ck, glad you're ok and no one was hurt
> 
> Carole, I think I'll rewatch stranger things before we leave next month...glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Patty, cute kitty ...looks like my AWOL cat Mufasa.  I miss him so much he was the original guy that started my cat collection even though I never actually brought a kitty home...they all found me.
> 
> Lynne, great to get a deal on the party tickets and sweet of you to treat dd's friend.  We lucked out last time we went and got the cast member discount.  I would love to go again this year but not enough time.
> 
> Charade, your hashbrown casserole sounds great...I think I'll try it when I get off my diet.
> 
> Janet, looking forward to when I get a gd to spoil...bet she looks cute in her new wardrobe...you're a great granny.  Hope you have a blast on your latest travels.
> 
> Tgrgirl, good luck with Marshmallow...I need to do a kitty roundup and get all my homesteaders fixed.  Just found another litter of 4 under the house this morning....the reward for my procrastination.
> 
> I sampled my jd birthday gift tonight and
> watched Fear TWD for about 10 minutes before falling asleep only to wake up when Preacher started...guess I'll catch it next week.
> Good to see Chris Hardwick back on TD.
> 
> Have a good night everyone...sweet dreams



He was guest judge on AGT.  Wonder if it coincided?  I am a fan too of mr Hardwick, his wit reminds me of one of my kids

So, loved FTWD.  

Preacher, well, let’s just say evertime I think that show cannot surprise me again or push the boundaries...it does.  Has really grown on me 



macraven said:


> _Yay we have live ones here now and that is a good excuse not to go to bed
> 
> Watch me post and you girls will sneak off to bed
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Monyk of if the top of your foot is still painful,see an orthopedic and get X-rays
> You might have more damage then you think
> 
> Not to take the subject away from
> You but don’t want you to end up like me
> (No, not to become fat and short )
> 
> I did something stupid and was cleaning the wood dining room floor and jammed my foot into the oak table pedal base
> Suffered two days
> Third day I had the 5 month check up and exrays to see how my tkr was healing
> Was leaving for Orlando in 7 days knee was on task for healing but foot found to hae 3 broken bones on top of foot
> And 2 toes
> Doc wrapped them
> And had to wear the boot for ten days
> I had no idea I broke the foot bone
> 
> Get checked out so the bones will be physically put back in alightMent
> 
> A brace and boot is a lousy way to do the parks
> 
> Please take no offense with me giving advise
> It is something us old people do to others to help them_



You’re usually one of the first people i whine to, hoping u have experience with whatever new, weird thing has befallen the Keisha house.  Pretty much on the mark too.

I find it to almost be a compulsion.  Don’t recall anybody other than a my parents (and of course you tend to discount 90% of what they say lol) as putting forth any effort to share their wisdom.



macraven said:


> _Our weather prediction changed over night
> Now. No rain and in the 90’s
> 
> Typical
> 
> Mr Mac returns tonight and my morning cat feedings will stop
> 
> He is the natural early bird and gets that job back
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies !_



Poor guy, probably smothered by now in big, wet, sloppy kisses...

From the catz.


----------



## macraven

_Can you make a Reese peanut butter cup?

If so, I’ll order a dozen.._


----------



## macraven

_Didn’t see your post until
after I did my last one

Was watching weather channel on the rescue from peeps on their roof tops in eastern Pa

Ready for your trip?_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Can you make a Reese peanut butter cup?
> 
> If so, I’ll order a dozen.._



Not exactly, but I have something similar. 

When I was a kid I found this recipe on a tiny piece of paper in a book of recipes that my mom had collected. I have been making it ever since. 

1.5 cups peanut butter 
1.5 cups graham cracker crumbs
1.5 - 2 sticks butter (I start with 1.5 and add more if the mixture seems too dry)
16 oz package confectioners sugar
12 oz package chocolate chips (I use semi sweet, but you could also use milk chocolate if you prefer)

Melt butter. Mix with peanut butter, sugar, and graham cracker crumbs. Spread into 9x13 pan. Melt chocolate chips and spread over peanut butter mixture. Chill in refrigerator until chocolate is firm, but not too hard. Cut into bars and serve.


----------



## Lynne G

And if I do not have a princess, booked DC for her birthday, including reserving a bed with shade cover that is new to DC.  Lounge on a bed instead of a plastic chair, why yes please.  Happy mom too.  Oh, and got the GF at a great rate, so happier mom, even if just a night.  Hello Spooky Mickey.

So, think I should do the unmasking tour on the 5th of October?  Thinking maybe I will.


----------



## Charade67

B is super excited today. At school she learned that the band is taking a spring trip..................to ORLANDO!
Let the fundraising begin.


----------



## Lynne G

Did not know what for dinner.  Hmm, DH bought potatoes the other day.  Ah, box of stuffing in the closet, as well as a can of cranberry, and chicken gravy.  Yep, diced pieces of quick sautéed chicken on top of mashed and stuffing, slice of cranberry and lots of gravy.  

Feel like a beached whale.  Comfort food on this wet, damp feeling day, mmmm.

That is awesome Charade, Spring trip to Orlando.  Glad to hear B is happy with her start of her senior year.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  That lightning strike hit my close neighbor’s house.  Sounded like a bomb went off, shook our house and my arm hair stood on end.  That was way too close for comfort.  Lots of lightning and thunder with heavy rain this cell over us now.


----------



## macraven

_Glad you are safe Lynne 
Hope no harm or bad damage for your neighbor _


----------



## Lynne G

I hope not too Mac.  Power is out in their house.  And little one was coming home in it.  Called while driving to say she was scared.  Told her to pull over, but she said there was several inches of water on the road and wanted to come home.  Said she followed those going in the middle of the street to try to not go into any deep water, and waited out some before going up the river of water coming down the large hill.  All quiet now. 

Night homies, very sweet dreams to all!


----------



## macraven

so not feelingj
Good

I mend to sleep


----------



## Robo56

ckmiles said:


> Also I was in a car accident- Im ok and so is my car- it was a minor fender bender, but now I have to deal with getting my car fixed. Hopefully its quick and I told the woman who hit me that I dont think we need to go thru insurance. I just want it fixed- not looking to scam anyone.



Ck sorry to hear of your accident, but glad to hear you are ok. Hope you are able to get your car repaired without issue.




pattyw said:


> Here's our Oliver!



Cute kitty. Looks like Oliver could be related to Mac’s cat.




Tgrgrl said:


> We had a rocket launch at 3:30 am today for the mission to the sun and man was it LOUD!! The house shook for a solid 5 minutes!! Kids slept right through it....grrrr..I am existing on lots of coffee today.



Watching rocket launches are cool. I was able to see a few down on blood river before the space program was
Halted.



macraven said:


> Roll call Mac style:



Always like your roll calls Mac.




bobbie68 said:


> Also we are headed to Cedar Point in Ohio on Tuesday Morning. We are taking the 4 teens for 4 days. This will be the longest I have been with them. The other two best friends have never been on a vacation before. It is really sad. This is totally different for me. We have to get two rooms and wow is it costly. I have always gotten just one. They are so excited though that I am excited to share this with them. I have to pack for everyone due to limited space in my car. I have been doing it for two days now while they are here. I can't wait to see their faces with the park. It is a great park!



Bobbie68 you are a awesome Mom. Your daughter and her friends are lucky to have you.




pattyw said:


> Just act like you're practicing for HHN with the big hair 80's look!



Yep! I could have given a scareactor a run for their money for sure this morning.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, I'll send you my hair lady. Oh is all she said, when, with layers, I look like I had my finger in a socket every day. She added, well, have to wait until it grows out.



LOL.....we can be the socket sisters.




macraven said:


> Robbie- wear a hat
> 
> It hides all flaws



Yep,  a hat is a nice option for oh help me hair.



schumigirl said:


> though I`ll bet this is the day you meet lots of people who know you......look immaculate and you meet no one!!!!!



I finally did a rush job of straightening my hair a tad before I left.......did not want to look to bad taking granddaughter out to University this morning.



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac. Yep, phone loudly buzzed Emergency Flood Warning notice about an hour ago. We are wet, for sure. Happily did not get rained on coming in, but most likely will be a wet return.



Hope your daughter is safely home by now Lynne


----------



## Robo56

Go to bed Mac and get some rest....


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, knock yourself out and get a a good night sleep, hopefully feeling better in the morning.

Thanks all, she did get home safely and I got a hug that usually is not given as much anymore.  

Robo, glad to see you had fun with GD going out to the University.

I need to go to bed.


----------



## Robo56

Goodnight Lynne


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I just wanted to say a quick good night. I just finished packing and we have to be up at 5:30 to leave at 7:00 am. The 4 teens are hopefully going to sleep upstairs and I will be off to bed in a few.

Robo thank you for the kind words. There are times when I don't think I am making the right choices. I am looking forward to the trip just a lot of work. Charlie says cause of us we gave him a home. Guin says she can't wait because this trip is like a family one to her. She considers us her family. This is why  I do this it makes me happy!

Lynne- Cedar point is awesome. We do love all the big coasters so it works for us. The park itself is very nice on Lake Erie. If you get a chance with the kids sometime go, but you have to stay on-site at the hotel breakers. I will be traveling 80 out there and it is about 10 hours for us.

Charde67- The brady bunch went to Kings Island. Great memory! I loved that show! I have heard band trips to Orlando are pretty good. We never made it ourselves.

Shumi- Sorry about your furniture I hope the next one is bigger and you are happier. Thank you for the travel wishes.

Mac - I hope you are feeling better soon and I am sure everyone appreciates your advice. I know I do.

Pattyw I will post pics when I get back! Even if you don't like the thrill rides it is a lovely place to vacation a couple of days. Thank you!

Hi to Keisha and Tink.

I will be off a computer for the rest of the week. My phone doesn't support the Dis very well. I will be back on Sunday to say hello and fill you guys in! I hope everyone has a great week and the weather improves for some of you!

Night Sans Family


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, glad your daughter got home safe! Always scary when they’re out driving in any kind of bad weather especially with inexperience, bless her, sounds like she did ok though. You’ll have been glad to see her home. 

Robo, I can only picture you looking immaculate and well turned out all the time!!! But glad you managed to fix the bad hair morning!! 



Up again far too early.........just couldn’t get back to sleep once I woke up..........

Got some workmen coming this morning around 8.30 to lay the base for this new and very dull purchase of a large shed for all the gardening stuff........I can’t really care about a garden shed........we have one already for stuff......but this was “necessary” apparently..........so no doubt I’ll be on making tea duty this morning. Shed will be delivered next Wednesday I think. 

Another dull breakfast morning later.......no bacon.


----------



## schumigirl

*Cute dog Tuesday. *


----------



## Lynne G

Tuesday it is.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Bobbie.  That is a long drive, but all should be in excitement for what fun is ahead.  Not as long a drive if we go some day.

Thankful, all neighbor had was a burn mark on the corner of his house, and got the power back in a few minutes.  Chickens were fine too.  

Was a foggy start to the morning.  Lots of moisture on the ground and in the air.  Another round of storms to hit this afternoon.  Sound like a Florida summer weather report?  Maybe not, a muggy 67 degrees greeted me as I opened the door.  Usually, I hear birds and see a bunny or two each morning.  This morning, a constant hum of insects, and that was it.  No birds chirping, singing or flying around, no bunnies scaring the crap out of me, when hopping from under my car.  Guess everyone was tired of the 4 inches of rain we got last night.  And those around the river to our west, cresting with high tide will be close to flood stage.  Some along the river had 6 inches of water in basements.

Lots of traffic out this morning.  Guess everyone wanted to get out after a stormy night.  

But it is Tuesday, so that means,  .  Yes, Taco Tuesday is upon us, and Mac better make that Taco Bell run.  Hope you are feeling much better Mac, and happy Mr. Mac is home.  Hopefully you are sound asleep, and Mr. Mac gets to give the cats their breakfast.  

So,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, and have a great day.

Keisha, you fly the coop tomorrow, right?  Extra sized long week-end, nice birthday gift.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

41 years ago today at 11:29 am God blessed me with the most wonderful gift I could ever ask for. My sweet baby boy. He is the joy of my life.

Happy birthday son. You are the apple of this mama’s eye.


----------



## Lynne G

to Robo's DS.  Sweet of you to post Robo.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi, Lynne and Tink 


Keisha get those suitcases packed





Bobbie68 safe travels to you and your youngins. Have a great time.


----------



## macraven

_Adding another  for Robbie’s boy




This is a day when Robbie will smile until she goes to sleep tonight _


----------



## pattyw

Got a little behind here!! Busy day yesterday!!

Charade- Love that recipe! Will have to give it a try! Keep 'em coming!! 

Lynne- Glad you made out ok with that bad weather- and that your neighbor's house has just minor damage.  And the chickens are ok!

Schumi- Nice to provide tea for the workmen! Good to have more places to store stuff! ( at least husbands think so!)

Robo-   to your son!! 

Mac- Hope you are feeling better!
Bobbie- Safe travels! Can't wait to hear about all the rides at Cedar Point!! Have fun!!

Keisha- Happy packing and safe travels!!

Dreary, drizzly day here! Feels like it's Monday again!!


----------



## kohlby

Good morning all!

Lynne- Glad everyone is okay.

Robo - Happy Birthday to your son!

Bobbie- Have a great trip!

I realize I missed commenting on so many more but it's so much to keep up with after being away from the boards!  Kid 1 and Kid 2 got home a couple days ago from an overnight camp.  So adjusting to them getting caught up on sleep.  Did Sea World's special summer night time shows on Sunday night.  The Clyde and Seamore type one was hilarious.  They made fun of their shows.  Did the Deal or No Deal taping at Universal twice.  That was a lot of fun.  Public school kids went back to school yesterday here.  That means my schedule just got busier since some of our activities take a break over the summer.  But it also means the crowds at the theme parks should start decreasing if they haven't already.  Sea World was low crowds but the rain may have had something to do with that.  (I finally got to do the penguin ride there.  It was a walk on.  Normally it has over a 30 minute wait even on a low crowd days, which means we skip it.  I'm glad I never waited that long for it).


----------



## schumigirl

Hope your boy has a wonderful birthday Robo……...they are such a blessing!!! 


Workmen all gone...….and job done in time for the rain to come on...….looks good......for a base!!!! Not much to say about that...….cannot get excited about a shed regardless how large it is!!! Unless he puts a bar in it...…..then I`ll be interested 

Now to wait for next week, when we have decorators in Tuesday till Friday and shed being built next Wednesday...…..will go through a lot of tea, coffee and cookies next week!!!


----------



## Lynne G

House busy Schumi.  Sounds like a full time job. LOL

Morning Patty and Robo, hope the coffee is hot and plentyful.  Gray still, but some very little peaks of blue sky.  Waiting for the sun. 

Kohlby, glad to hear all is well down your way, and kids back to school routine now in session.  How was the new night time show?  Deciding if we want to go to SW on the week-end we are there or not.  Only time show will be playing, as other nights, close at 6.  Hoping low crowds.  May do just the night show Sat or Sun, then leave the other shows for another day.  We bought APs, so no need to spend all day there. If around, next week, and week after, if want to say hi, I'll PM you my cell number.

Blessedly cool inside, jacket on from time door opened.  Tea, please.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all sitting in car killing time 
Figured I’d drive by to wave bye.   

Not finished packing. Have been hauling middle DS too and fro since 6 am one appt after the other. 

Not sure what made me think it would be a good idea to schedule them all the day before I leave. Duh



macraven said:


> _Didn’t see your post until
> after I did my last one
> 
> Was watching weather channel on the rescue from peeps on their roof tops in eastern Pa
> 
> Ready for your trip?_



See above haha have afternoon free at least. Well, after putting up a big batch of tomatoes from garden. It’s literally exploding but still enjoying the bounty



Lynne G said:


> And if I do not have a princess, booked DC for her birthday, including reserving a bed with shade cover that is new to DC.  Lounge on a bed instead of a plastic chair, why yes please.  Happy mom too.  Oh, and got the GF at a great rate, so happier mom, even if just a night.  Hello Spooky Mickey.
> 
> So, think I should do the unmasking tour on the 5th of October?  Thinking maybe I will.



Ooh GF one place I’ve never stayed. Yet.   Fancy cabana for DC too?  Tell DD she’s a lucky one



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I just wanted to say a quick good night. I just finished packing and we have to be up at 5:30 to leave at 7:00 am. The 4 teens are hopefully going to sleep upstairs and I will be off to bed in a few.
> 
> Robo thank you for the kind words. There are times when I don't think I am making the right choices. I am looking forward to the trip just a lot of work. Charlie says cause of us we gave him a home. Guin says she can't wait because this trip is like a family one to her. She considers us her family. This is why  I do this it makes me happy!
> 
> Lynne- Cedar point is awesome. We do love all the big coasters so it works for us. The park itself is very nice on Lake Erie. If you get a chance with the kids sometime go, but you have to stay on-site at the hotel breakers. I will be traveling 80 out there and it is about 10 hours for us.
> 
> Charde67- The brady bunch went to Kings Island. Great memory! I loved that show! I have heard band trips to Orlando are pretty good. We never made it ourselves.
> 
> Shumi- Sorry about your furniture I hope the next one is bigger and you are happier. Thank you for the travel wishes.
> 
> Mac - I hope you are feeling better soon and I am sure everyone appreciates your advice. I know I do.
> 
> Pattyw I will post pics when I get back! Even if you don't like the thrill rides it is a lovely place to vacation a couple of days. Thank you!
> 
> Hi to Keisha and Tink.
> 
> I will be off a computer for the rest of the week. My phone doesn't support the Dis very well. I will be back on Sunday to say hello and fill you guys in! I hope everyone has a great week and the weather improves for some of you!
> 
> Night Sans Family



Breakers cool for the history and ability to walk to park but not thrilled with cleanliness or condition of snoopy room last time there. We went back to castaway bay. Nice to have the indoor WP feature



pattyw said:


> Got a little behind here!! Busy day yesterday!!
> 
> Charade- Love that recipe! Will have to give it a try! Keep 'em coming!!
> 
> Lynne- Glad you made out ok with that bad weather- and that your neighbor's house has just minor damage.  And the chickens are ok!
> 
> Schumi- Nice to provide tea for the workmen! Good to have more places to store stuff! ( at least husbands think so!)
> 
> Robo-   to your son!!
> 
> Mac- Hope you are feeling better!
> Bobbie- Safe travels! Can't wait to hear about all the rides at Cedar Point!! Have fun!!
> 
> Keisha- Happy packing and safe travels!!
> 
> Dreary, drizzly day here! Feels like it's Monday again!!



Thanks. 

I made charades rec years back. Family voted it down. I thot it was pretty good but in own right vs copy cat of the candy


----------



## macraven

_Kolbhy
I was just thinking of you and wondering where you were and then
Boom...here you are

Welcome back home to us

Sounds like a busy summer so far for youse
Don’t you love being close to the parks so you can go to them without making huge travel plans !

I can still recall when you set off to move to Florida 

_


----------



## macraven

_Janet you are always busy

Maybe you can have some down time on your vacation and sit by the pool, relax and have a drink with a straw and umbrella in it

You are a devoted mom to your spawn and I know the appreciate youse

Hope your day gets smoother and you can rest your foot_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Good morning! HB to Robo’s son!! Kohlby- awesome you got to see DorND taping twice! Tickets were a hot commodity on the UO pass holder FB Pages. Lynne G- that’s scary about the storm. Does your area normally get so much rain in the summer?
We had quite the scare yesterday morning. My youngest went on the lanai as soon as she woke up & started yelling “The kittens are gone!” My husband & I ran out there & sure enough, no kittens anywhere!! Mama cat was under one of our lounge chairs, hissing, so that freaked me out even more that she was obviously distressed about something. We looked everywhere for 5 minutes & my mind was racing the entire time and I even sucked it up & opened the pool drain lid in case the worst had happened. Finally my husband said “ here they are!” And Marshmellow had moved them overnight to the tiniest enclosed spot on our lanai, behind the empty chlorine jugs. Pic attached. It started storming yesterday afternoon so she finally moved them again under our old grill. So we don’t know what prompted her to move them, maybe it’s because the girls are interacting with them or maybe an animal tried to get through the lanai screen to them. Who knows! I have never been this stressed out over babies, even my own babies........


----------



## macraven

_It’s common for the mother cat to move and hide her kittens when she feels like too much human exposure is happening to her babies

Mom cat just wants to keep them safe 

When I would breed my Siamese cat, we encountered that a lot 
Kittens would be well hid by momma_


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Hope you're doing better today mac 

 to Robbie's son 

Bon voyage to keisha and Bobbie 

Good to hear from you kohlby...sounds like you're having a fun summer.

Carole...how many days is it until you leave?  35 for us 

Lynne....glad your dd made it home safely and no damage was done during the thunderstorm.  Not much time left for your next trip and oooh...Grand Floridian...how fancy   I would love to stay there someday.

I was awakened this morning by a dream that Sasha was kidnapped by a dog fighting ring...of course I had to go check at 6 am...she was fine.  Funny things dreams.

Tgrgirl...i feel your pain...had just gotten back to sleep when I heard a dog bark outside my window and the neighbor dog had tried to get the new kittens....she managed to hurt the leg of one of the orange kittens.  I think it's okay but now I have to move them to a safer spot if mama cat will allow it.

Time to cut the grass...I have put it off too long...

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

29 sleeps till we leave for our overnight at airport Vicki.........not that we count of course........lol.......cannot wait......

And glad Michael Myers has finally been announced!!! We were given the nod back in May that we would be very happy when I asked if he was back........not an official answer of course, but because of who it was a nod was as good as a wink......... 

Take your time cutting the grass Vicki.........hope your weather isn’t too hot right now.........



Snack type dinner for us tonight........trying to empty out the inside fridge freezer........just to restock it again.....

Think we are watching final two episodes of Stranger Things tonight........that’ll be season 1 done. Looking forward to the conclusion..........it’s a little odd.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, all are popping up this afternoon.

She is lucky Keisha, and even better, those beds were less than 1/2 the price of a cabana, and with just the 2 of us, had a hard time with the cabana price, and seems to have been sold out of them for our date, anyway.  But the idea of private shade, makes me happy.  Website said they were new, but how new, not sure when they started offering those beds.  Never stayed at the GF either, Keisha and Tink.  First time for me, and the rate was so good, I said why not, and since friend that caused all this change in plans, will be staying at the Contemporary, the girls will be able to meet up on the monorail. 

Walk was almost sunny at times, so all done lunch, and ooh tree leaves upside down now, rain will be here a bit later.  Hoping a dry commute, and not that nasty storm we had last night.

Tgrgrl, yep, sounds like a protective cat.  At least all are safe.  We get a fair amount of summer storms, much like Florida, usually in the late afternoon or evening.  This low weather system bring all this tropical air is moving away, so ready for some blue skies and warm.  Though it was a muggy feeling walk.  

Mac, hope this finds you feeling much better.

Tink, don't work to hard outside, it's hot.  Hope you get a nice cool drink when done mowing the grass.

Yay!  Schumi's countdown is getting lower.


----------



## pattyw

kohlby said:


> (I finally got to do the penguin ride there. It was a walk on. Normally it has over a 30 minute wait even on a low crowd days, which means we skip it. I'm glad I never waited that long for it).



Love the penguins! Although it's freezing in there! even for this northerner!!



schumigirl said:


> Unless he puts a bar in it...…..then I`ll be interested



Sounds like a good idea to me!!



Lynne G said:


> Blessedly cool inside, jacket on from time door opened. Tea, please.



I'm joining you in some tea (iced for me)



keishashadow said:


> Not sure what made me think it would be a good idea to schedule them all the day before I leave. Duh



I do the same thing! I over schedule the few days before vacation- it all seems like a good idea at the time! Do what you can -vacation is almost here!



Tgrgrl said:


> Finally my husband said “ here they are!” And Marshmellow had moved them overnight to the tiniest enclosed spot on our lanai, behind the empty chlorine jugs. Pic attached. It started storming yesterday afternoon so she finally moved them again under our old grill. So we don’t know what prompted her to move them, maybe it’s because the girls are interacting with them or maybe an animal tried to get through the lanai screen to them. Who knows! I have never been this stressed out over babies, even my own babies........



So happy to hear that they were just moved by Momma! Glad to see the little babies are ok!! I totally understand your stress! They are precious! Thx for the pictures!!



tink1957 said:


> Time to cut the grass...I have put it off too long...



Take it slow in the heat! 


The work day is going slow!! Trying to push through a migraine that started coming on a couple of hours ago. Luckily, not too bad- but I'm sure moving slower this afternoon!


----------



## macraven

_I hope the migraine ceases as they wipe you out.
feel better soon._


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Kohlby.......nice to see you.........


Why can I never resist Haagen Daaz Dulce de leche ice cream!!! 

I was doing good.......till friend came around with 2 tubs..........one for my freezer and one for us to share........

It was nice 

Then we ordered 4 Mexican sombreros, ponchos, fake moustaches and neckties from EBay for us, and her and her husband for the Mexican night on the 26th over at another friends house.........we will look ridiculous, but fun!!! She has two full size plastic blow up donkeys for us to take too!!!! I didn’t ask how she got them......... or why???

I wanted to go as a bottle of tequila......saw that outfit online too......but I was outvoted........we all go as Mexicans........I thought the tequila outfit was cool!!! 

Thought all day it was Monday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Patty, I hope your migraine went away quick.

Yep, for the last 15 minutes lots of lightning and very loud thunder, and rain coming sideways across the road.  Eek, but seems like it's finally quieting down.  Oh so cool inside now.  Tea, oh tea.

HeHe Schumi, you were the first to post it's Tuesday.  Guess all that fun Mexican stuff and ice cream let you mix up the days.  Sounds like a fun party.


----------



## schumigirl

I was wasn’t I!!! 

Argued for almost 2 minutes with Tom it was Monday!! I blame lack of sugar........ once I had the ice cream I was fine.....it was Tuesday again.........

Yes, I gather that’s the same type of thing only they are full size now!!! She sent me a picture of them when she got home and they appear to be larger than she thought!!! Glad we’re getting a cab!!! 

Glad you’re weather is easing finally.......sounds dreadful.


----------



## tink1957

It was too hot to cut the grass so I decided to do it later today.

Well it's taken me over 10 years to make it to 3000 so I think this calls for a celebration


----------



## Robo56

Thank you all for the birthday wishes for my son.....




schumigirl said:


> Workmen all gone...….and job done in time for the rain to come on...….looks good......for a base!!!! Not much to say about that...….cannot get excited about a shed regardless how large it is!!! Unless he puts a bar in it...…..then I`ll be interested








schumigirl said:


> Hope your boy has a wonderful birthday Robo……...they are such a blessing!!!



For sure




schumigirl said:


> Then we ordered 4 Mexican sombreros, ponchos, fake moustaches and neckties from EBay for us, and her and her husband for the Mexican night on the 26th over at another friends house.........we will look ridiculous, but fun!!! She has two full size plastic blow up donkeys for us to take too!!!! I didn’t ask how she got them......... or why???



You all will be the hit of the party.........4 amigos and two blow-up asses ......now all you need is a authentic bottle of Mexican Tequila with a worm in the bottom of the botttle. Who ever swallows the worm is the winner.......so I hear 


 

 

 



Pattyw hope the migraine gets better


----------



## Robo56

Yeah!!!!! Tink Made IT TO 3000


----------



## Lynne G

Well this just stinks.  Our house is one of 350 without power.  I did that mad dash to our no window bathroom, so good thing phone had a nice strong flashlight. Electric company will let us know when issue fixed.  Yeah I guess I will already know when all lights go on and lots of beeps to reset all clocks, appliances, phone and other electronic stuff.  Guess this means we may be eating out.  I have no idea when power went out, so not opening the refrigerator or freezer, though I could light my gas stove’s one burner with a match.  Nah, I will let someone else cook our food tonight if power does not come back on in the next 2 hours.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne sorry to hear about your power failure. It’s not fun to be without lights etc....sounds like you all have been pummeled with storms for past few days.

Hang in there and eat dinner out.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - surge suppressors or not, unplug everything of value.  I lost thousands a few years ago after power off for a few days. Power company covered the claims but daunting documentation required. 



tink1957 said:


> It was too hot to cut the grass so I decided to do it later today.
> 
> Well it's taken me over 10 years to make it to 3000 so I think this calls for a celebration



Congrats!

Think about the grass later...the idea will grown on youow

Ow to Patty

Beware the worm, will give you visions.  Excuse the quality but Look how my Mexican grand dog woke up the other night. Who knew American girl wigs were so versatile lol


----------



## tink1957

Thanks Robbie!

Lynne...hope your lights are back on soon.

Patty...hope your headache is gone


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Beware the worm, will give you visions. Excuse the quality but Look how my Mexican grand dog woke up the other night. Who knew American girl wigs were so versatile lol



That is hysterical


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes for my son.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all will be the hit of the party.........4 amigos and two blow-up asses ......now all you need is a authentic bottle of Mexican Tequila with a worm in the bottom of the botttle. Who ever swallows the worm is the winner.......so I hear
> 
> 
> View attachment 343785
> 
> View attachment 343788
> 
> View attachment 343787
> 
> 
> 
> Pattyw hope the migraine gets better



Lol........yes the asses are going to be quite the hit I imagine!  Unless of course everyone else thinks of it too.......

We have several bottles of tequila at home, around 6 I think and not one has a worm........that kinda freaks me out a little........



Lynne......hope your power comes back on.........definitely eat out!!!

Keisha that is a classic!! Lol........

Vicki.........you are yakking with the best of them now!!! Congrats!!!


On episode 7 of Stranger Things.........the bathtub I think this episode is called.......odd! But addictive.........oh they just found Barbara!!!


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> We have several bottles of tequila at home, around 6 I think and not one has a worm........that kinda freaks me out a little........



I remember seeing one of those bottles of Mexican Tequila with a worm in it many years ago....it looked gross, but people actually swallowed the worm.........I would not be above chewing on a gummy worm in the bottom of a snifter of rum ....real worm nooooooooo.


----------



## tink1957

Got the front yard cut but unfortunately I found 4 fire ant mounds in spite of having treated the entire yard earlier this year.  I didn't see one of them until I felt the bites on my feet.  Now I have around 20 bites on my feet calves and a few on my hand from brushing them off   I give up...time to hire someone ...I'm getting too old for this stuff.

I don't have any tequila....time to break out the Jack


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, every time Jack is mentioned, cannot get Captain Jack song by Billy Joel out of my head.  Was what put him into fame status was by Philly radio DJ’s, and he is back in town to celebrate one of the radio station’s 50 years on the air. So, hearing that song every day. 

Yay, when got back from dinner out, lights on.  Seems they went out around noon.  All is well, clocks reset, and kids reset the router. AC is cranking, so pleasant inside now.  Full bellies, and screens on, happy family.

Tink, sorry to hear of all those ant bites.  Hope you have some anti itch and pain salve.  Yep, hire to get ride of those nasty ants.  Lucky, we get other types of not so nice ants, but I guess red ants do not like cold weather. Oh, and wahoo to 3,000.


----------



## macraven

_Tink once you out the poison on the ant mound you have to recheck it two days later 

They move about 2-4 feet away and start a new home

It took us 6 months to win the war with the fire ants
The ants keep moving until they took up home in our neighbors yard
They treat the mounds and ants move again
We pay about $5 a bag which goes a long way

A service really can gouge you on the price 
And you would need them to return eventually 

I know fire ant bites hurt
Hope you are pain free soon !_


----------



## tink1957

Thanks mac...I'm used to ant bites ...I've been chasing them around my yard for years...wish they hadn't outlawed the stuff that worked.  I was referring to getting someone else to cut my grass.  If only there was someone who didn't charge an arm and a leg around here.

Jack made my owie go away


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Tuesday and birthdays to beloved sons and travel plans and omg 3000! Posts?!

I’d rather have a broken toe than fire ant bites. Found out about those nasty buggers when we lived in Texas. Unfortunately they are migrating northward with climate change. Our winters are just not getting sustained cold enough anymore. 

A shed with a bar would be a great she-shed! There’s an insurance commercial that cracks me up when the lady homeowners she shed burns down and she plans to get a “she-ier she shed”.

Ugh hope migraines gone patty! Had one of those yesterday, complete with nausea - glad still had the wi get time peppermint chocolate tea. 

That’s some storm Lynne! Glad power came back. Your vacation is shaping up to be pretty epic! Priced out hotels for possible trip with change of dates...will definitely be offsite if we make it. Keeping work schedule clear jic.

Dinner made but middle has band, son has soccer, and school starts tomorrow. And middle needs to be there early for “Chief mentoring” (mascot is chiefs). Ugh not ready for fall schedule to start!

Rainy start to day. Chickens were camped out in cozy dry straw in their run and didn’t want to venture out. No rain now but gray, and much cooler. Dog gave up on someone to take him for walk and is napping in his bed. I may not be too far behind on my bed...


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Y'all have been a chatty bunch today.  I would post more during the day, but posting from a phone is such a pain. 

We actually had a really nice day today. Still very warm, but less humidity. I think we are sure for more rain at the end of the week though. 



Lynne G said:


> I hope not too Mac. Power is out in their house. And little one was coming home in it. Called while driving to say she was scared. Told her to pull over, but she said there was several inches of water on the road and wanted to come home. Said she followed those going in the middle of the street to try to not go into any deep water, and waited out some before going up the river of water coming down the large hill. All quiet now.





Lynne G said:


> Thanks all, she did get home safely and I got a hug that usually is not given as much anymore.



Glad to hear she got home safely. 



bobbie68 said:


> Guin says she can't wait because this trip is like a family one to her. She considers us her family. This is why I do this it makes me happy!



I went to school with a girl named Guin. I have never met anyone else with that name. 



Robo56 said:


> 41 years ago today at 11:29 am God blessed me with the most wonderful gift I could ever ask for. My sweet baby boy. He is the joy of my life.



I'm a little late, but happy birthday to him.



pattyw said:


> Charade- Love that recipe! Will have to give it a try! Keep 'em coming!!


 I'll have to look for my chocolate peanut butter pie recipe.



kohlby said:


> (I finally got to do the penguin ride there. It was a walk on. Normally it has over a 30 minute wait even on a low crowd days, which means we skip it. I'm glad I never waited that long for it).


  Great place to get out of the heat. 



keishashadow said:


> I made charades rec years back. Family voted it down. I thot it was pretty good but in own right vs copy cat of the candy


 I'm surprised to hear that. This is my go to dessert recipe. I rarely have leftovers. 



Tgrgrl said:


> We had quite the scare yesterday morning. My youngest went on the lanai as soon as she woke up & started yelling “The kittens are gone!” My husband & I ran out there & sure enough, no kittens anywhere!! Mama cat was under one of our lounge chairs, hissing, so that freaked me out even more that she was obviously distressed about something. We looked everywhere for 5 minutes & my mind was racing the entire time and I even sucked it up & opened the pool drain lid in case the worst had happened. Finally my husband said “ here they are!” And Marshmellow had moved them overnight to the tiniest enclosed spot on our lanai, behind the empty chlorine jugs. Pic attached. It started storming yesterday afternoon so she finally moved them again under our old grill. So we don’t know what prompted her to move them, maybe it’s because the girls are interacting with them or maybe an animal tried to get through the lanai screen to them. Who knows! I have never been this stressed out over babies, even my own babies.......


Happy to hear the kittens are all okay. Hopefully mama will grow to trust you more. 



pattyw said:


> The work day is going slow!! Trying to push through a migraine that started coming on a couple of hours ago. Luckily, not too bad- but I'm sure moving slower this afternoon!


 Hope you are feeling better now. 



schumigirl said:


> Then we ordered 4 Mexican sombreros, ponchos, fake moustaches and neckties from EBay for us, and her and her husband for the Mexican night on the 26th over at another friends house.........we will look ridiculous, but fun!!! She has two full size plastic blow up donkeys for us to take too!!!! I didn’t ask how she got them......... or why???


 Will we get to see pictures of this?



tink1957 said:


> Got the front yard cut but unfortunately I found 4 fire ant mounds in spite of having treated the entire yard earlier this year. I didn't see one of them until I felt the bites on my feet. Now I have around 20 bites on my feet calves and a few on my hand from brushing them off  I give up...time to hire someone ...I'm getting too old for this stuff.


 Ouch! Hope you can find a reasonably priced lawn person. As soon as we moved into this house DH started looking for someone to cut the lawn. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, when got back from dinner out, lights on


 Glad the power is back. 

Hello to anyone I may have missed.


----------



## macraven

_I  am glad your power came back on Lynne 

It had to be miserable 
Not having it

When we lived up north and owed went out, our sump of course stopped working 

Many times the house flooded from the basement to the next floor 
Always a disaster 
Hope you had no lose Lynne

Tink happy 3000!_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Robo...….Nope, no real worms in any bottles here!!!! Gummy worm....maybe......lol

Vicki.....glad you got your grass mown, but ouch!!!! Glad you had Jack to help out...……

Lynne, glad you got fed and have full tummies!!!!

MonyK sounds a busy day......hope your weather gets better soon and enjoyed a nap or two!!!! Naps are wonderful...….

Charade......yep, I might manage a picture or two of the sombrero/poncho look...…..maybe!!!! 

mac...…. Bet you don't miss flooded basements!!



Wednesday rant!!!!

So, our vacuum cleaner gave up the ghost...….so went down to buy a new one this morning...…..vacuum cleaners have changed over the years!!!! I knew I wanted another Dyson, but did I want a rollerball, cordless or something else we saw I have no clue what it actually was......I just want a vacuum cleaner.

Long story short, we bought Dyson`s brand new cordless......time will tell.

But what an awful experience making the darn purchase...…..do you want to pay it over 18 months.....no thanks we`ll just pay it today......she then tried to persuade us to take out this 18 months interest free......no thank you, we just want to pay it today.

Do you want the extra protection for almost half the cost of the vacuum.....a very firm no thank you, we`ll just buy a new one if something happens out with the guarantee......….her reply, are you sure because...….I stop her there and tell her no thank you. She tries again.....at this point I`m starting to get annoyed...….she finally realizes she isn't getting any extra profit out of us there...…

Are you needing to upgrade your mobile phones.....no thank you. Oh we can give you a good deal......no thank you. Can we give you a quote for cheaper gas and electric...…..by this time my head was almost exploding ...….I just want to buy the flipping vacuum cleaner!!!! I stop her there and tell her this is why folks shop online...……I politely tell her unless she takes payment right now with no more questions we`re off...…..

She takes the payment while grumbling she`s only trying to save us money!!!! Yes, of course you are...…..

What a carry on.

We do get the Dyson and on the way out the manager asks how our experience was this morning...…..so I tell him...….he wasn't interested. They make money out of selling anything they can to consumers...…..but from now on, it`s online shopping for me. I really just wanted to see the thing before I bought it.....

This was one of our main chain electrical stores, not a little dodgy store.

Vacuum is now charging...….

Meanwhile hung out two large loads of laundry as it is hot and breezy...…..too darn breezy....it`s blowing a hoolie and my washing is wrapping itself around the lines!!!!

Time for early lunch I think...……

Have a great Wednesday...…………...


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  I agree with Schumi, for at least one day now, chance of wine is better than a chance of rain.  And, the sun is out.  Woot!

I hate pushy sales people.  Excuse me, I want to pay cash, and get my stuff, and leave.  I hope your new vacuum works great Schumi.  Hope your lunch is lush, and the wind dies down.  HeHe, your wind dryer is not on the low cycle.  

But, even though Schumi knows what day it is, in honor of Keisha's butt crack rising to go to Mickey, it's camel day.  That's right, each and every homie:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yep, the day of the week, where when over, Friday becomes closer.  Make it a happy one.

And a funny: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

It is time for tea, as the early birds are now getting to greet those over the pond that have already seen the daylight, and I need tea.

Good Afternoon, Schumi.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies and to all vacuum sweeper shoppers this morning_


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have a great trip, Keisha.  .  In case you get bored with Mickey, take this  .

Bobbie, I hope you had safe travels, and are ready for fun.  


  Mac.  Hope you are feeling great today, and enjoying some coffee and quiet.


----------



## Lynne G

If you look at the Disney Rumors and News, News Round Up 2018 thread, last page or second to last page, there is a whole spread of Adventura's press night.  That bar on the roof top pictures, ooh some great views.  Yeah, I may do some of my own pictures for you all, from that roof top.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m sneaking in a quick post from work. I think it will be a slow day today. 

Schumi - Ugh. Pushy sales people. When I worked retail I hated having to upsell. I bought my first bagless vacuum recently. I’m amazed to see how much cat hair (and people hair too - B looks like Cousin It from the back) I pick up each time I vacuum. 

Lynne - Hope you get to keep the sun for a while. 

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday!!

Thank you all so much for well wishes on  my migraine.  It got better last night but still don't feel great this morning- still small headache!

Schumi- sounds like fun Mexican wear for the party! 

Keisha-  Your grand dog is so cute and sports the wig well!

Tink- Happy 3000!!

Lynne- Sorry about losing power! Always look forward to your hump day camels!

Monyk- Sorry about your migraine, too!! Ick!! Sounds  like the chickens and the dog are cozy- and yes- you should nap, too!!

Mac-Good no more worries of flooded basements!! We're lucky that we haven't had ours flood- it's a big mess!!

Charade- Peanut butter pie? YUM!! That's Troy's favorite!! Send along the recipe!! My co worker makes a peanut butter ice cream cake.  We do cakes for each of our birthdays and my choice is always her peanut butter ice cream cake!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Charade67

Patty - Here’s a link to the recipe. 
https://www.jif.com/recipes/decadent-peanut-butter-pie-419

I found this recipe years ago in the coupon section of a newspaper


----------



## pattyw

Thanks, Charade! I printed it out!
Sounds pretty easy(important as baking isn't my specialty!)- looks delicious!


----------



## macraven

_Dead as a door knob here.....

lol


Keisha, have fun at the motherland!

I was waiting to go back out for another errand today and now skies look like a shower is passing over...

I did my running around earlier today and forgot to stop to pick up a prescription.
Well, yesterday I forgot to get the prescription so this is day 2 of not picking it up._


----------



## schumigirl

Popping in before I head to bed..........

Been writing most of the night, helping with an article for the University..........my brain is melting!! 

Think my dh is very keen on new Dyson..........think he may want to do all the vacuuming from now on....... Must say it is fabulous..........light and easy to use, especially with no cord. 

Yawning my head off now.........


----------



## keishashadow

Stoped atresort desk this morn to add CC & MB info to room

Onto mgm, scored prime time for lunch & ride our favs. Slinky down again today for hours 

Gave up waiting for room ready text and headed back to rom 1-1/2 hrs ago. Locks broken on our room. Got sick of waiting for maintenance after an hour and pounced on housekeeping lol. 

A person finally shows up a half hour later, knocks on door and says their phone system is down. Um ok, Good of an excuse as any. They could only get one MB to work. Told to stop at desk for room keys JIK

Thinking if I do security may very well be summoned  not sure why I’m so irritated. 

Every time I stay at sports have some sort of annoying issue with the room I’ve booked. Didn’t even get an ‘I’m sorry for your unconvenience’ from the handful of people I’ve dealt with at sports.  Glad to be moving on tomorrow

Nappie time and DVC party at Epcot later woot 



tink1957 said:


> Got the front yard cut but unfortunately I found 4 fire ant mounds in spite of having treated the entire yard earlier this year.  I didn't see one of them until I felt the bites on my feet.  Now I have around 20 bites on my feet calves and a few on my hand from brushing them off   I give up...time to hire someone ...I'm getting too old for this stuff.
> 
> I don't have any tequila....time to break out the Jack



My youngest DS wound up in ER after afire ant got him in our room at RPH when he was a tween.  Never saw somebody swell up that much from s bug bite 

If u hadn’t developed s tolerance to them living in the south, probably would’ve really been touch & go for you   Glad to heAr ur ok 



schumigirl said:


> Robo...….Nope, no real worms in any bottles here!!!! Gummy worm....maybe......lol
> 
> Vicki.....glad you got your grass mown, but ouch!!!! Glad you had Jack to help out...……
> 
> Lynne, glad you got fed and have full tummies!!!!
> 
> MonyK sounds a busy day......hope your weather gets better soon and enjoyed a nap or two!!!! Naps are wonderful...….
> 
> Charade......yep, I might manage a picture or two of the sombrero/poncho look...…..maybe!!!!
> 
> mac...…. Bet you don't miss flooded basements!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday rant!!!!
> 
> So, our vacuum cleaner gave up the ghost...….so went down to buy a new one this morning...…..vacuum cleaners have changed over the years!!!! I knew I wanted another Dyson, but did I want a rollerball, cordless or something else we saw I have no clue what it actually was......I just want a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Long story short, we bought Dyson`s brand new cordless......time will tell.
> 
> But what an awful experience making the darn purchase...…..do you want to pay it over 18 months.....no thanks we`ll just pay it today......she then tried to persuade us to take out this 18 months interest free......no thank you, we just want to pay it today.
> 
> Do you want the extra protection for almost half the cost of the vacuum.....a very firm no thank you, we`ll just buy a new one if something happens out with the guarantee......….her reply, are you sure because...….I stop her there and tell her no thank you. She tries again.....at this point I`m starting to get annoyed...….she finally realizes she isn't getting any extra profit out of us there...…
> 
> Are you needing to upgrade your mobile phones.....no thank you. Oh we can give you a good deal......no thank you. Can we give you a quote for cheaper gas and electric...…..by this time my head was almost exploding ...….I just want to buy the flipping vacuum cleaner!!!! I stop her there and tell her this is why folks shop online...……I politely tell her unless she takes payment right now with no more questions we`re off...…..
> 
> She takes the payment while grumbling she`s only trying to save us money!!!! Yes, of course you are...…..
> 
> What a carry on.
> 
> We do get the Dyson and on the way out the manager asks how our experience was this morning...…..so I tell him...….he wasn't interested. They make money out of selling anything they can to consumers...…..but from now on, it`s online shopping for me. I really just wanted to see the thing before I bought it.....
> 
> This was one of our main chain electrical stores, not a little dodgy store.
> 
> Vacuum is now charging...….
> 
> Meanwhile hung out two large loads of laundry as it is hot and breezy...…..too darn breezy....it`s blowing a hoolie and my washing is wrapping itself around the lines!!!!
> 
> Time for early lunch I think...……
> 
> Have a great Wednesday...…………...


But have you done the test and sucked up s bowling ball with it? Lol. Inquiring minds need to know


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Stoped atresort desk this morn to add CC & MB info to room
> 
> Onto mgm, scored prime time for lunch & ride our favs. Slinky down again today for hours
> 
> Gave up waiting for room ready text and headed back to rom 1-1/2 hrs ago. Locks broken on our room. Got sick of waiting for maintenance after an hour and pounced on housekeeping lol.
> 
> A person finally shows up a half hour later, knocks on door and says their phone system is down. Um ok, Good of an excuse as any. They could only get one MB to work. Told to stop at desk for room keys JIK
> 
> Thinking if I do security may very well be summoned  not sure why I’m so irritated.
> 
> Every time I stay at sports have some sort of annoying issue with the room I’ve booked. Didn’t even get an ‘I’m sorry for your unconvenience’ from the handful of people I’ve dealt with at sports.  Glad to be moving on tomorrow
> 
> Nappie time and DVC party at Epcot later woot
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest DS wound up in ER after afire ant got him in our room at RPH when he was a tween.  Never saw somebody swell up that much from s bug bite
> 
> If u hadn’t developed s tolerance to them living in the south, probably would’ve really been touch & go for you   Glad to heAr ur ok
> 
> 
> But have you done the test and sucked up s bowling ball with it? Lol. Inquiring minds need to know



What a headache Janet!!! Hope all your woes are sorted out.......and yes, glad you’re moving on........

If I had a bowling ball I would.........with toes well protected!!!

Enjoy rest of your trip and hope it is issue free.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> What a headache Janet!!! Hope all your woes are sorted out.......and yes, glad you’re moving on........
> 
> If I had a bowling ball I would.........with toes well protected!!!
> 
> Enjoy rest of your trip and hope it is issue free.......



Nothing like getting the unpleasantries out if the way lol. Nowhere to go but up 

I expect my share of issues, it’s how they respond that ultimately shapes my opinion. They struck out 

Shouldn’t have to haunt them to get results. Not the type to march to desk and start whining to get their attention. That’s ok, plenty of other options out there next time I need to book a room thru WDW resorts CRO


----------



## Lynne G

Janet, had the same issue at the Poly last year.  Took them until 1:30am to fix our door reader.  I was not a happy camper, as had to get a manger open the door for us three times, promised to be fixed at 4:00, one hour after we checked in.  Older one felt sick when he returned from MK at 9, and had to go to the manager to let him in.  We all fell asleep by 1am, only to hear a loud knock at 1:30am, we were checking out later that morning.  We left the room shortly after 11am.  Kids now refuse to stay there.

Glad you got all straightened out.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey Everyone, so how does a cordless vacuum work? I’m too lazy to google it right now. Is it on a charging station? Half the excitement of vacuuming is accidentally running over the cord & worrying if it’s going to get sucked up enough to rip out from the outlet. Hehe

I’m jonesing for that peanut butter pie now. A recipie for chocolate lasagna keeps popping up in my FB newsfeed so I may have to just have a chocolate cooking day soon. Like tomorrow.....

Janet, travel issues are the worst! Glad they seem to be ok now. The weather over here is beautiful beachside so hopefully it’s nice over your way too.

I don’t have anything else to chat about, I’m boring today. Cats are fine, dinner is done & kids are finishing homework. Husband is at the gym so I may make a small cocktail & call it a day.  Have a great night!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

Keisha glad to hear you all made it safely to WDW.  Hopefully that’s the only issue you have on this trip.
Have a great time at your DVC get together this evening.

Couple of years ago I made reservations for POP and paid for room upgrade. I called 3 days before we left and told them I would be in late on the day of arrival. I was assured there would be no problem. When we arrived I was told by Resort desk person that they gave my upgraded room away and there’s were no upgrade rooms left. She offered  no apologies and I told her I wanted the money I paid for upgrade back since I would not be getting an upgraded room. She was sarcastic and it was not a Magical experience at all.

Tink sorry to hear you got bit by those pesky fire ants  

I received my initiation to the fire ants about 3 months after we bought our home in Florida. I truely understood why they call them fire ants, because as you know it burns like heck where they bite. Then the bite sites blister up with pus....then weep......Hope the Jack helped.......I used benedryl and Cortisone on my bites.......I had heard folks say to mix baking soda and water and make a paste to put on them, but that did not work for me.

I found out that one ant can bite multiple times and like Mac said,  when hill is disturbed they move and build a new one. We have a lawn company that service our yard to keep them under control.

Hope they heal up soon and the pain isn’t to bad.

Lynne I’am looking forward to visiting the roof top bar at Aventura too. For sure take pics if you go and tell us how you liked it.


----------



## pattyw

Keisha- So sorry to hear about the hotel issues!! Very frustrating indeed! Have a great evening at the EPCOT party! 



Tgrgrl said:


> I’m jonesing for that peanut butter pie now. A recipie for chocolate lasagna keeps popping up in my FB newsfeed so I may have to just have a chocolate cooking day soon. Like tomorrow.....



Chocolate lasagna?? I would love that!! 



Tgrgrl said:


> cats are fine, dinner is done & kids are finishing homework. Husband is at the gym so I may make a small cocktail & call it a day. Have a great night!!!



That's great news all around! 

A cocktail sounds divine!!

So excited!! Tomorrow Troy flies in from Orlando!! All of the big furniture is in a storage unit.  It will be nice to have him home for a while! Joe and I will go back in a few weeks to get the rest of his things out of his apartment and into storage- and turn the apartment keys in! I think I need to go grocery shopping!!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Evening!

Im relaxing on the sofa tonight- was going to do some cleaning but I sat down.  Now I wont get up- until bed time.

I had the cordless Dyson and ended up returning it-  not a fan, as it did not clean as well as I expected.

Keisha- I agree that hiccups on vacation happen but the response is what makes or breaks it.  Disappointing the mouse did not handle it better.  Glad to hear its not tarnishing your trip!

Tink- sorry to hear about the fire ants-  that sounds very painful.  I hope you feel better soon!

Waving hi to Tgrgrl and Lynne and Robo and Mac!

Hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Robo56

Ckmiles, Mac, pattyw, Lynne, Tgrgrl, Charade


Keisha is partying at Epcot


Schumi is sleeping


Monyk hope you have your foot propped up.


Tink hope the burning on those bites is easing up some.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Everyone has gone to bed except me and Caspian. He is currently curled up next to me on the recliner.  I took a nap this afternoon, so I will be up for a while.



schumigirl said:


> Think my dh is very keen on new Dyson..........think he may want to do all the vacuuming from now on....... Must say it is fabulous..........light and easy to use, especially with no cord.


 How long does it run on a charge? I don’t think my dh has ever touched the vacuum. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I’m jonesing for that peanut butter pie now. A recipie for chocolate lasagna keeps popping up in my FB newsfeed so I may have to just have a chocolate cooking day soon. Like tomorrow.....


 Ooh, chocolate lasagna sounds good. 

I just set up an appointment for mold inspection for our basement. We didn’t think that we had gotten any water in the carpeted rooms, but B mentioned having wet carpet about a week after the flooding happened. We have a small room in the basement - too small for a bedroom - where she has an art desk and piano. We call it her “studio”.  The room has a funky smell right now. One of my coworkers suggested checking for mold. We were planning on eventually removing the carpet and replacing it with some sort of flooring. We may end up doing that sooner than planned.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl, yes it goes in a “docking station” to charge..........I was wondering what the heck I was buying at one point!!! Tom moved some electrics yesterday and it’s now very conveniently placed in the cupboard under the stairs.......

It is fabulous!!! Will never have another vacuum with a cord again..........the power on this is excellent......

Janet......yes, it’s how they deal with problems!!! Have fun tomorrow..........

Ckmiles..........this one cleans with amazing suction!! I vacuum every other day (whether it needs it or not) there’s only 3 of us and we don’t make a lot of mess........but even I could see the difference from the old classic Dyson........it has a much smaller plastic cylinder for holding “dust” but it’s the brand new version from Dyson........I’m a bit of a clean freak according to some ........and with a couple of goes yesterday we were delighted with it.......And it goes under some of the furniture units that don’t move easily which the standard vacuum didn’t.........I’m a fan!!! And it’s so light!!!

Charade the charge on the newest one is an hour. Older model was I believe either 30 or 40 minutes........doesn’t take me an hour so it’s ideal.


Up early as DS is leaving early for work today, just 40 minutes earlier.......and guys are calling to say what time they are picking up the garden furniture we ordered that’s just too small.......it was delivered around 7am so wouldn’t be surprised if they called early again........although more likely it’ll be later........

Breakfast in an hour or so...........it’s quite cool today......not a nice day at all.........

A nap sounds good already............


----------



## buckeev

Orlando Bound! 
Wheels up at 6 AM!
Told y'all!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Orlando Bound!
> Wheels up at 6 AM!
> Told y'all!





Have a blast...….you absolutely deserve to have an amazing time..…..


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## buckeev

Not so sure about that, but thanks!
It's kinda-sorta a bizness-ish trip. (But I may or may not have both my "Northside & Southside" APs with me.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Schumi's up and perky, sorry for not such a nice day, but hoping all will be good after breakfast.  Happy Thursday, indeed. 

Another big WOOT!  Buckeev is on the road, and has APs burning in his pocket.  Safe travels and have some great fun.

Keisha, how was the EPCOT soiree?  Busy?  Hope all is better and fun is the word of the day.

And speaking of fun, hope Bobbie and gang are having an awesome time riding those coasters by the lake.

Lest you think I don't think of the weather, here's our weather report, with a bit from the news guy right before him, it's Thursday, that's awesome, the week-end is loading up, and the feel like temp today is 100.  Clouds and sun, no rain, but excessive humidity today, but no rain.  Chances of rain for the next three days, when another front arrives from the South.

Um, clouds start to the day, lights on the whole ride.  Almost cool at 79, but you can feel the moisture in the air already.  But not only a very bad hair day, but one that drinks are needed routinely.  So fitting, it's Thirsty Thursday.






  hehe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So, all have fun today, tomorrow is Friday, and all is right.  Make it a good Thursday, and be sure to drink.

Me, tea.  Yep, it's time for tea, the AC is in crank mode, so I will surely be hydrated.  Later homies.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Im at the office super early this morning because I couldnt sleep.  Ugh its going to be a long day!

I have a laser hair removal appointment this afternoon- I guess thats my one thing to look forward to!  And Yoga class at lunch.

My weather report - is hot and humid with a chance of rain- tomorrow supposed to get lots of rain- 

Well- at least tomorrow is Friday-


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Orlando Bound!
> Wheels up at 6 AM!
> Told y'all!


----------



## macraven

_Morning Homies!

_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning Everyone!
Let’s start the day off with some chocolate....https://www.iheartnaptime.net/chocolate-lasagna/


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, Tgrgrl.  Nothing like chocolate to make the morning sweeter.

Hey Mac!


----------



## Lynne G

CKmiles too!


----------



## Charade67

Morning everyone. No time to post.  Just a drive by for now. 
Back later.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Schumi, Buckeev, Lynne, Mac, Tigrgrl, Ckmiles, Charade and all others just getting started today!

Schumi- a nap sounds great! sorry about the cool weather!

Safe travels Buckeev- enjoy!!

Lynne- no cool weather for you!! Stay in the AC!! 

Ckmiles- Hope your day goes qui

Mac- 

Tgrgrl- Thx for the recipe!! YUMMM!!!!

Charade-


Happy Thursday!! Off tomorrow so TGIF for me today!! Leaving work early today so I can go grocery shopping! Picking Troy up from the airport later tonight!! Looking forward to spending time with him tomorrow!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Happy trails buckeev


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, you seem upbeat this morning. Hope you are enjoying some coffee in your HHN cup, and having fun thoughts about HHN.  Hope this finds you stronger and not in pain.

Patty, nice today is a Friday feeling one for ya, and making it a short one too.  And a wahoo for Troy coming home tonight.  Nothing like a stocked kitchen to welcome a boy home.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope your drive by is because a good busy day.  Hope you don't get too much rain tomorrow, through the week-end.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Getting close Lynne...…...

Such a weird day...…...grey and miserable looking early on, then brilliant sunshine and heat...….not its raining slightly but sun is coming out......now it looks like rain again...….

I have to go out and post one of my brothers birthday cards...…..so hope it stays off till I get back...….

No idea what`s for dinner tonight...…..made a lasagne, not a chocolate one though...….but neither of us feel like it now...….so I may have honey and balsamic spicy chicken with baby potatoes...….doesn't take too long to put together...…..

Time for walk into village...…had friends dog here again this afternoon, so time to drop her off too...…...


----------



## pattyw

Robo! Always love your pictures!



Lynne G said:


> And a wahoo for Troy coming home tonight. Nothing like a stocked kitchen to welcome a boy home. LOL



Thanks, Lynne!  Yeah- the fridge has been a little empty- Joe and I have been eating out A LOT!



schumigirl said:


> had friends dog here again this afternoon, so time to drop her off too...…...



So nice to dog sit for your friend!


Sunny and warm here- having leftover Chicken Parm for lunch... but I'd rather be having that chocolate lasagna!! 
Have to make a list for the grocery store and include ingredients for all the delicious recipes that have been shared here!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, and getting a wee bit exicted. Though starting my list, as I need to remember some things and seeing the list, helps remind me.  Sorry to hear on and off rain, that's been us for days on end.  Today, even tree says no rain, but have not seen the sun yet either.  That clouds and sun forecast so far, only clouds where I am. Hope your trip into the village is rain free, and either choice for dinner sound lush.  I'd go for the chicken, as had pasta last night.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo, you seem upbeat this morning. Hope you are enjoying some coffee in your HHN cup, and having fun thoughts about HHN. Hope this finds you stronger and not in pain.




Morning Lynne......it’s Cloudy and rainy here today, but that has not dampened my spirit at all. 

Having my big mug of coffee in my HHN mug.....and thinking of HHN for sure.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne your flying day to Orlando will be here before know....Something to celebrate. 

Then you have your Fall trip coming too.


Lots of Sans family have Fall count downs coming.....Lynne, Schumi, Mac, pattyw, Tink, ckmiles, Keisha and me...


Pattyw.....So nice to hear your son is flying home.......there is nothing like moms hugs and home cooking for sure.


----------



## Charade67

I’m killing time before picking B up from school. Super slow at work today including internet speed. 

Buckeev - Have a great trip. 

Tgrgrl - I will have to try the chocolate lasagna sometime. 

Lynne - It looks like the rain will start tomorrow and go all weekend. Yuck. 


I’m so envious of everyone’s upcoming trips. I’m wondering if I will be able to go with the band this spring. I have a feeling most every parent will want to chaperone this trip.


----------



## kohlby

Lynne G said:


> How was the new night time show?  Deciding if we want to go to SW on the week-end we are there or not.  Only time show will be playing, as other nights, close at 6.  Hoping low crowds.  May do just the night show Sat or Sun, then leave the other shows for another day.  We bought APs, so no need to spend all day there. If around, next week, and week after, if want to say hi, I'll PM you my cell number.


We really liked it.  I'm not sure if you saw last year's but it was similar.  There was more fire though - so don't stand too close if you don't like all that heat!  I'm sensitive to light so I had to wear my sunglasses due to all the fire.  (The Universal new night time show was really good too if you're going to be around at all for that!)  I have a lot crammed in the next two weeks but I'm hoping to get to a theme park or two sometime in there.  I don't think we will end up in Sea World.  I do have Epcot Food & Wine plans.


----------



## Lynne G

Kohlby,

Thanks for the info.  We will be at the Dark Side most of the time, with Mickey’s Party next Friday.  Only buying party tickets, so saving Epcot for October.  

We only saw Christmas stuff, and last time in summer was 3 years ago that we focused on Busch parks.  Will be doing DC two Fridays from this Friday, though as well as a day or some part of a day at SW and Aquatica.


----------



## Monykalyn

oh i had quotes, then closed computer. Oh well-I do know I wanted to comment on Schumi's new vacuum - need a new one desperately and have been eyeballing the Dysons. Would love a cordless, light weight one, but need one that will suck up dog hair (and chicken feathers). 

And so the school schedule begins: soccer for the boy-DH is taking. Oldest is still at grandmas at lake (she's getting a grandma loan to cover what she needs at school this year-interest free! ) Summer daughter is out with friends. and middle is at her open house manning the Science Olympiad booth (I begged off on going to yet another open house). So no thirsty thursday for me-mom taxi instead. 

Dinner-1/2 leftover slider and chocolate chip cookie with milk. Lots of food in fridge and scattered schedules mean no cooking tonight.

So many trips getting close!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday evening all!! Beautiful evening here!- for now!  The midwest storms are coming our way tonight and tomorrow.  We're expecting some heavy rain here. Yuk!

Robo- We're getting close to our trips!

Charade- hope you can chaperone the trip! B must be so excited!!

Kohlby- enjoy the parks and cram in all you can!

Lynne- So exciting!! I think it's nice they have MNSSHP now in August- we used to go in late August when the kids were young and would have loved early parties! and early F&W! 

Monyk- Yep- I'm still trying to find a really good vacuum that picks up cat hair and litter!


----------



## macraven

_Thursday is coming to an end and I'm reading to ketchup here.

Hope all the homies are doing fine and have a great night._


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are doing fine too, Mac.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

So fitting, it is Fryday.  That’s right.  National Potato Day.  

Hey y’all,  

So happy about that.  

Overcast again, muggy again, damaging storms to come in the later afternoon.  Welcome to our dog days of summer.

Short week for me too, Patty.  Decided yesterday.  Hope Troy made it in timely, and safely home last night.  Even with rain, I am sure it is nice to have him home again.  Enjoy, and eat.  LOL

Schumi, hope you have been enjoying your day so far.  Hope the delivery of your new outdoor furniture was exactly what you wanted.  

With that, I need tea, and to do a mom double holler to get up, it is your last day of camp work. Man, this summer has flown by fast.


Make it a fabulous, potato eaten Friday.

Hope Keisha had fun at the party last night. Buckeev and Bobbie, hope you are enjoying a coaster or two.  Safe travels to all, as well.


----------



## macraven

_It’s getting closer to September now
And many peeps will be in Orlando _


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popping in to say hi

Not much happening here just working 8 of 9 days.  Ant bites are still itchy.

Yep mac, HHN trips are getting closer...I can almost smell the chainsaws 

Time for my 2nd cup.

Hope everyone is doing well and have a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

_Tink is your son and friend going with you for your vacation?_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink is your son and friend going with you for your vacation?_


Yes, that's the plan.  Austin has never been to HHN or the motherland so it will be fun to show him the sights and hopefully get another victim...cough, cough...partner in crime to enjoy the parks.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

So glad its Friday!  No plans for the weekend (except keep my sofa company)  

To clarify is the dark side USO or Disney?  I get so confused sometimes....  I want to make sure Im referring to the correct dark side.....

Josh Gad (the voice of Olaf from Frozen)  is at USO this week with his family.  He's tweeting out some funny pics.  He tagged Emma Watson in a photo of him standing infront of the hogwarts castle (saying he visited her Alma Mater) .  I dont do much twitter- but I enjoyed seeing his pics!  

Im off to pretend to work-

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning.  Super exciting day today. I get to clean AND do laundry. Maybe later I will go out and find a frame for B’s senior picture.

I'm not sure when the Orlando band trip will be, but I'm guessing sometime in March. We got the stuff for the fundraiser yesterday. Now we just have to sell.  I really hate doing school fundraisers, but will make an exception for this one.

Time to stop procrastinating and start cleaning.


----------



## buckeev

So.Dang.Hot!
Went to Disney Springs yesterday evening and tried out the new Chicken Guy "Fast Food" joint. Outstanding!  (In my expert opinion. And there ain't much that I'd consider myself an "expert" on, but Chicken Tenders is one of them.)  
They have an incredible selection of Sauces to pick from. (Extra little cups are just four bits ea. Two words: Donkey Sauce.
(Tastes MUCH better than the title!) The inside is very small, with limited seating, but there are tables outside too. 'Cuz of the Houston-like heat yesterday, I opted to Vulture myself over people's tables until I think I scared a nervous exchange student into flying the coop.
Searchin' for shade today.


----------



## macraven

_I was sitting at a lab in the doctor's office this morning when I was reading the Sans.
Couldn't scroll back to see what Tink had said days ago on who was going with her.
Now I am back home and thought "duh".....

I'm so blonde at times.
lol

Got to the lab for 8:00 appointment for the draw and let me tell you, I am not the best morning person when I can only have water.
Did a fasting test so that is not bad at all.
You never really crave food or coffee when you don't have to fast but do get edgy when you know you can't have nothing by mouth.

Sat a long time as the tech asked me for my orders and I just starred at her.
Told her I saw the doctor yesterday here at 3:30 and he put everything for my tests in my chaart.

She claims she can not find them.
So being flippant, I told her to talk to the nurse as no way am I repeating this no food for another time period.....

Worse thing to tell a person that draws your blood.

She took her time and after 30 minutes did find all the orders.

Told her I only use the butterfly needles as my veins scab and stay tender for weeks.
(This is my second blood drawer within 17 days)

She must have hit the same spot from last draw as boy did it sting and burn.

Next round is back on Monday.

Why is it in life that the one thing a person really can't stand to do (blood draws) is the one thing that is involved to get answers.......

I'm coming back as a cat in my second life.

_


_Hey Hey Hey Buckeev!
I was happy when I read you were going to Orlando 
And even more delighted you dropped in to see us and fill us in.

I read about that restaurant and was wondering how it was
I watch Guy's tv show and when it was a place in the Chicago area or metro area, would go to the places he ate at and reviewed.
Many were absolute winners!

Hot as Hades there, eh......

Enjoy this trip and keep in touch with us homies here._


----------



## pattyw

Schumi- Good morning! Happy Friday!

Lynne- have to have a potato today!!

Tink- gotta love chainsaws!

Ckmiles- it’s good to pretend work!! Been there! Especially on Friday!

Charade- take some breaks in between chores!! 

Buckeev- have a great trip!

Mac- HATE having blood drawn. Always makes me a little queasy!

 To everyone else getting started today!!

Having some quiet time with tea - Troy’s sleeping in!!
Have a great day all!


----------



## Charade67

Macraven - I can sympathize with the blood draw. I have deep, hard to find veins. I usually end up with the butterfly needle in the back of my hand.  I've donated blood only once in my life and it didn't go well.


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> So glad its Friday!  No plans for the weekend (except keep my sofa company)
> 
> To clarify is the dark side USO or Disney?  I get so confused sometimes....  I want to make sure Im referring to the correct dark side.....
> 
> Josh Gad (the voice of Olaf from Frozen)  is at USO this week with his family.  He's tweeting out some funny pics.  He tagged Emma Watson in a photo of him standing infront of the hogwarts castle (saying he visited her Alma Mater) .  I dont do much twitter- but I enjoyed seeing his pics!
> 
> Im off to pretend to work-
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Yep......we are the Darkside at USO............

We have cookies!!!!


----------



## ckmiles

Oh Mac-  Im so sorry you had such an awful experience.  Shame on the technician for not being professional!


----------



## schumigirl

Posted too quick.........

Mac I know I’ve already told you this but glad the blood draws are over!!! I know how much you struggle with them! 

Been in bed since around 10am........seemed like a very quick flu bug........busting head, achy joints, tight throat, ear pain and generally feeling like I was going to pass out........not fun in the grocery store!! 

Tom got me home and I slept for 5 hours after some pain relief.......

Feel bit better now......but no cooking tonight........takeout pizza later I think. 


I’m lucky with blood draws.......my veins are easy to access!!! Almost too much at times.........when I donate blood it’s always easy and no issues. I go regularly to donate, but just realised I haven’t been in a year!! They usually send out reminders when I’m due to go back.......oops!! Must have gone into junk mail and I’ve deleted without noticing.......will call Monday........

I’m laughing as Tom already has the takeout pizza menu in his hand already!! Someone’s happy he’s getting pizza.......


----------



## pattyw

Hope you feel better Schumi! And the pizza will help!

Cool and drizzly here!! Another cup of green tea!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Schumi's up and perky, sorry for not such a nice day, but hoping all will be good after breakfast.  Happy Thursday, indeed.
> 
> Another big WOOT!  Buckeev is on the road, and has APs burning in his pocket.  Safe travels and have some great fun.
> 
> Keisha, how was the EPCOT soiree?  Busy?  Hope all is better and fun is the word of the day.
> 
> And speaking of fun, hope Bobbie and gang are having an awesome time riding those coasters by the lake.
> 
> Lest you think I don't think of the weather, here's our weather report, with a bit from the news guy right before him, it's Thursday, that's awesome, the week-end is loading up, and the feel like temp today is 100.  Clouds and sun, no rain, but excessive humidity today, but no rain.  Chances of rain for the next three days, when another front arrives from the South.
> 
> Um, clouds start to the day, lights on the whole ride.  Almost cool at 79, but you can feel the moisture in the air already.  But not only a very bad hair day, but one that drinks are needed routinely.  So fitting, it's Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, all have fun today, tomorrow is Friday, and all is right.  Make it a good Thursday, and be sure to drink.
> 
> Me, tea.  Yep, it's time for tea, the AC is in crank mode, so I will surely be hydrated.  Later homies.



We watched the FW from bus stop. Free is always nice but big of a snooze vs the MK one. Had the strangest ‘rare’ Characters. Kim possible ? Frozen characters & general ones.

Quite hot & humid. Just sprinkles so far last night. Enough to close pool. To outlets we went. My foot crying loudly resulted in not spending anythIng haha

 Tonight’s mnsshp party supposed to be clear as to weather. Not going in until 5 or later.  DiL not really into character pics...say whaaaaat?

All pool seats at poly spoken for shortly after 10 am. Glad we hurried back from breakfast at 1900 Park F. OMG the amazing food. Had only done dinner there.  Can’t go wrong with mad hatter,Alice & Pooh . If u squint can see my Alice:Cheshire cat skirt  yes I’m a geek


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We watched the FW from bus stop. Free is always nice but big of a snooze vs the MK one. Had the strangest ‘rarw’ Characters. Kim possible ? Frozen characters & general ones.
> 
> Quite hot & humid. Just sprinkles so far last night. Enough to close pool. To outlets we went. My foot crying loudly resulted in not spending anythIng haha
> 
> Tonight’s mnsshp party supposed to be clear as to weather. Not going in until 5 or later.  DiL not really into character pics...say whaaaaat?
> 
> All pool seats at poly spoken for shortly after 10 am. Glad we hurried back from breakfast at 1900 Park F. OMG the amazing food. Had only done dinner there.  Can’t go wrong with mad hatter,Alice & Pooh . If u squint can see my Alice:Cheshire cat skirt  yes I’m a geek



Love the picture Janet........and the skirt too!!!

How quickly is little one growing!!! But still cute as a button!! 

Enjoy tonight and careful on the foot!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, you sound like my mom, she asks for this one that knows how to.  Otherwise, like poking a bird too many times.   I am sorry they were not professional, nor good at what they do.  Hope your tests have flying colored good to go results though.

Schumi, lots of mummy dust and get well wishes sent your way.  Hope it is a very quick bug, and you are feeling back to normal soon.  Seems like the men can get food without you. LOL

Keisha, thanks for the info.  Not into characters?  Hey, little one still humors me.  Was at Kohls, so geeky me now have Potter and Dino shirts.  Will wear next week.  Love your skirt.  Not geeky.

Errands ran, feels hot today, hair is in clown mode, so will be tied up shortly.  Love that AC in my car can crank.

Quiet, so time for some tea, or maybe iced coffee.  Hmmmm.

Hope all are ready for the weekend, Friday night is creeping up.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one may be sporting GD’s shirt next year, Keisha.  Great picture.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Macraven - I can sympathize with the blood draw. I have deep, hard to find veins. I usually end up with the butterfly needle in the back of my hand.  I've donated blood only once in my life and it didn't go well.


_I always have them use the butterfly needle.
It is the tech hit the same spot where the last draw was done two weeks ago.

One arm is difficult to get a draw from so they always use the same right arm.

I don't like blood drawers but it is one of those things in life I have no choice about.

They were professional, its my veins that are the issue

Charade, I can understand how hard it is for you with deep veins for them to poke around at.
Ouch!_


----------



## macraven

_Just looked at your pictures Keisha

Very kewl..


Sounds like you are having a terrific time at the motherland!_


----------



## Charade67

Most of house is cleaned and some laundry done. The good news of the day is that there are no signs of mold in the basement. Dh and I were planning to eventually replace the downstairs carpet. We are seriously considering doing it now for the small room. It’s only about 100 square feet, so it shouldn’t cost too much.

Schumi - Sorry you haven’t been feeling well. Take care and enjoy the pizza.

Keisha - No character pics? I still act like a kid around certain characters. When we were last at WDW I insisted on getting picture with Phineas & Ferb and also Beymax. At universal I was excited to get a picture with Scooby Doo and Shaggy.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Posted too quick.........
> 
> Mac I know I’ve already told you this but glad the blood draws are over!!! I know how much you struggle with them!
> 
> Been in bed since around 10am........seemed like a very quick flu bug........busting head, achy joints, tight throat, ear pain and generally feeling like I was going to pass out........not fun in the grocery store!!
> 
> Tom got me home and I slept for 5 hours after some pain relief.......
> 
> Feel bit better now......but no cooking tonight........takeout pizza later I think.
> 
> 
> I’m lucky with blood draws.......my veins are easy to access!!! Almost too much at times.........when I donate blood it’s always easy and no issues. I go regularly to donate, but just realised I haven’t been in a year!! They usually send out reminders when I’m due to go back.......oops!! Must have gone into junk mail and I’ve deleted without noticing.......will call Monday........
> 
> I’m laughing as Tom already has the takeout pizza menu in his hand already!! Someone’s happy he’s getting pizza.......




_Just so you know, I didn't give you a like because you are sick but because you are in bed with a bug

Wait, that doesn't sound right either.

Gave you the like with hopes you will feel better real soon._


----------



## macraven

_Charade, come on over and do my house now......
I bet you are the best cleaner in the entire world...._


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey Everyone! Kids get out of school 1 & 1/2 hours early every Friday this year, last year it was on Wednesdays so guess who was early to pick up on Wednesday and late to pick up today......

Buckeev-Donkey sauce is awesome! I went on a Carnival cruise back in May and Guy Fieri had a hamburger joint on the ship with a toppings bar. I ate that sauce on everything!! It’s a lot like Chick Fil A sauce but spicier. Speaking of Chick Fil A, a new one is opening in Merritt Island next week and the first 100 people to camp out 24 hours before the store opens gets free Chick Fil A for a year....should I do it???? Soooo tempted.

Mac raven- I am lucky that I can handle blood draws but my 6’2” husband cannot. He has to lay down and generally acts like a baby until it’s over. The funny thing is EVERYONE in his immediate family are doctors, (parents, siblings, siblings spouses) but he cannot stand needles or the sight of blood. As you can imagine he was a huge help during the birth of our children....Poor thing.....

Schumi- hope you perk up quickly. Summer colds are no fun.

Everyone have a fabulous weeekend. We don’t have any plans other than our oldest has dance practice from 9-1 tomorrow so hoping for good weather so we can enjoy the pool or beach.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Friday night.

Lucky I was charging my phone next to my bed.  Little one called to ask for car, as friend had dropped her off, and she was working late tonight.  Seems I had an afternoon nap, and usually do not charge phone near bed, so delivered my car so she can get home without begging for a ride home.  Older one met up with me, and yay, older one taxi does meal stops, so got treated to an early dinner, well my lunch and dinner, as missed lunch as was in la la land just after the noon hour.  

Will make tomato sandwiches for DH, as Dsis gave me plum tomatoes that were so huge, I was like they look like deformed regular, round tomatoes.  No matter, DH will be happy.  Made chicken soup for little one, though she may bring home dinner from where she works.  Eh, if she does not want the soup, DH or older one will finish it for her.  

May make a run for coffee.  That and a donut or sweet.  Yeah, good way to have a late dinner. LOL

3 more sleeps!!! Bands in the mail, getting closer.  End of summer fun, birthday fun.


----------



## Lynne G

8 o’clock and 88 our and oh so muggy.  Feels like rain, but have yet to see any.  

Aww, donut and coffee guy was so nice, gave us extra donuts as near end of night.  Hope little one likes the limited selection, no matter, as all will be eaten, the rest of us like those kinds.


----------



## macraven

_Now I want donuts....._


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure link will work but posted on MNSSHP thread pics 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-308


----------



## Charade67

We had to correct a serious parental oversight tonight. B didn’t know who Aretha Franklin was. Dh played some of her music on the drive home from supper tonight, and then showed her a clip from The Blues Brothers when we got home. Now I wonder who else have we neglected to introduce her to.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Not sure link will work but posted on MNSSHP thread pics
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-308




Sweet!  Thanks for all your pictures.  Next Friday, minus the dessert party, will be us.


----------



## keishashadow

I am in serious sugar overload lol


----------



## tink1957

I know how you feel Janet.

At least they are offering some savory options at the dessert party now.  When we did the illuminations party a few years ago it was all sweets...too much sugar for real 

Love the pics.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Friday night.
> 
> Lucky I was charging my phone next to my bed.  Little one called to ask for car, as friend had dropped her off, and she was working late tonight.  Seems I had an afternoon nap, and usually do not charge phone near bed, so delivered my car so she can get home without begging for a ride home.  Older one met up with me, and yay, older one taxi does meal stops, so got treated to an early dinner, well my lunch and dinner, as missed lunch as was in la la land just after the noon hour.
> 
> Will make tomato sandwiches for DH, as Dsis gave me plum tomatoes that were so huge, I was like they look like deformed regular, round tomatoes.  No matter, DH will be happy.  Made chicken soup for little one, though she may bring home dinner from where she works.  Eh, if she does not want the soup, DH or older one will finish it for her.
> 
> May make a run for coffee.  That and a donut or sweet.  Yeah, good way to have a late dinner. LOL
> 
> 3 more sleeps!!! Bands in the mail, getting closer.  End of summer fun, birthday fun.



I could go some good wholesome chicken soup today!! The kind that makes you better........and maybe a donut too........just for the sugar! 



macraven said:


> _Now I want donuts....._



Me too.......



keishashadow said:


> Not sure link will work but posted on MNSSHP thread pics
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-308



Love the pictures!!! Everything looks so good.........what is that grey stuff on the plate that looks like oatmeal?



tink1957 said:


> I know how you feel Janet.
> 
> At least they are offering some savory options at the dessert party now.  When we did the illuminations party a few years ago it was all sweets...too much sugar for real
> 
> Love the pics.



We did the dessert party watching Wishes many moons ago, it was as far back as 2008 and may have been the first year of it, can’t really remember now,  and it was all sweet and very sickly.......and not that great to be honest.........once was enough.....

But Janet’s pictures look lovely.........


Spent the night hot and cold, shivery and achy........kept popping the Tylenol equivalent over here.........definitely a flu bug.........think the worst is over, just a little head achy. But managed to sleep some too despite sleeping most of the day away yesterday.........and only managed one slice of pizza!!!! 

Told them same again tonight..........lazy day ahead! 

Our Mexican ponchos and sombreros arrived yesterday and haven’t even glanced at them.........will look today......

Saturday again.............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 


Schumi think about your upcoming trip to Universal and it will make you feel better  Hope you feel better 

 


Wendy sending continued get well wishes to you and hope you are recovering well


----------



## Lynne G

Well, hello ladies.  Time for second load of wash, ready for some errands and more wash.  Told little one to get her butt moving, as well as telling her to get her luggage out.  

Starting to review what I am taking, two more sleeps, and will be working until the last minute.  

Rained over night hours and not a very bright start to our Saturday.

Hope you are feeling good Schumi.

Robo, hope you are feeling good too, and enjoying a mug of coffee.

Enjoy your Saturday homies, relax, it is the weekend.


----------



## Robo56

Mac thank you for the link to Keisha’s posting on MNSSHP.

Keisha such a cute picture of you and your granddaughter.

Nice pictures and information on the MNSSHP dessert party.

Mac on over for coffee...........I will even go get us some donuts from the Donut Bank (local donut shop)


----------



## macraven

_Let me put my shoes on and I’ll be there _


----------



## Robo56

Hey!!!!! Lynne .........woot woot woot.......to getting ready for your trip.....I know you and the kiddos are excited.


I have my big HHN mug of coffee in hand.


----------



## ckmiles

Good morning!

late start  for me-  bed was too comfy!

Dreary day here- and more storms coming in later.  Im going to get some laundry and cleaning done.  Then going to make chicken cordon blue for dinner.

Lynne-  2 sleeps is so exciting!

Waving hi to MAC and Robo!

Schumi-  hope you feel better soon!

Keisha- those desserts look so good!  Love the smores!  

Hop everyone has a great day!


----------



## macraven

_Ckmiles 
It’s Saturday the day to sleep in!

It looks like a storm for us too sometime today

Had a heavy storm hit last night about 9:30 with heavy downpours 

All this rain makes our grass grow more
Lol

Have a smooth day_


----------



## keishashadow

They let me have 6 hours of sleep.  Little do they know I plan on sinking out at pool. Epcot later & via Napoli for dinner   A family w 2 tween kids whined to me yesterday they spent $300 there on dinner. Begs to ask why?  Lots of fancy Vino? 

Mac ur a southern gal now, no shirt no shoes lol


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks ladies......feeling much better today......although not well enough to cook dinner tonight...…. didn't get many arguments though......takeout pizza is always a good choice!!!! 

Getting close Lynne!!! 

Janet.....glad to see you check in...….like the sound of your day...…..

Not a storm as such here, but high winds and rain heading our way from Storm Ernesto apparently...……seems it`s all over...…..

Yes, mac at least it helps the grass grow.....…..ours has been looking very dry after our very unusual heatwave...….a few drops of rain will do it the world of good...

Washing that was hung out was dry in no time at all.....really warm still and blowing a hoolie…….half expected some to blow off the line out to sea!!! 

Planning to watch The Hitman`s Bodyguard tonight...….I watched it on one of our flights over to America, expected it to be all comedy, but it was a bit harsh to watch at times......hope to feel well enough to enjoy a rum mule or two...…..


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 

Feel better real soon

_


----------



## pattyw

Good morning everyone!!

Schumi- hope you're all better soon!  

Keisha- Love your skirt at 1900 PF!  Have a good pool day!!

Charade- I'm sure my boys haven't heard pf Aretha Franklin either. And to be fair, I have no idea of the popular singers and groups of today, either!

Ckmiles- Same here! A little dreary and a BIG to do list of cleaning today!!

Robo & Mac- I'm in for coffee and donuts!!

Lynne- You're getting so close to your trip!!

So happy to have Troy home! So nice Joe and I aren't driving or traveling to Florida for a bit! It's been exhausting with all the moves! Have the boys where they need to be right now!! Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac......feeling much better.........

Pizza in an hour and half apparently..........Kyle is heading out later and does want to eat pizza with us, so around 6.30 dinner for us........

Then lazy night ahead.........


----------



## macraven

_Spent the morning cleaning all the kitchen drawers 

Put new liners in and then half the stuff that filled the drawers , I tossed 

If I discover I pitched something that I need, off to the store to replace it.


I bet all the homies here had more fun that I did this Saturday morning !


_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Spent the morning cleaning all the kitchen drawers
> 
> Put new liners in and then half the stuff that filled the drawers , I tossed
> 
> If I discover I pitched something that I need, off to the store to replace it.
> 
> 
> I bet all the homies here had more fun that I did this Saturday morning !
> 
> _



Definitely something I need to do!!  Yep- why not toss it now and buy again later IF you need it.  Joe has coffee cans and bins full of "must save" nuts, bolts, and stuff I have no idea what it is. He says we have to save it- just in case! I say just go to Home Depot and buy it for a few bucks!


----------



## macraven

_Next time I need nuts, bolts, etc 
I’ll come “shop” at your house _


----------



## schumigirl

Watching Happy Death Day on Netflix.........

One of the Blumhouse movies.........slow starter but liking it.........has some good humorous bits in it.......


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Next time I need nuts, bolts, etc
> I’ll come “shop” at your house _



Yep chances are you'll find it here! We house a lot of what I call junk, but good stuff to Joe , Mr Mac, and husbands all over!



schumigirl said:


> Watching Happy Death Day on Netflix.........
> 
> One of the Blumhouse movies.........slow starter but liking it.........has some good humorous bits in it.......



Sounds frightening but funny! Enjoy!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Another rainy day here. I'm so over it.  We decided to go ahead and redo the floor in B's "studio". Went to Home Depot yesterday and picked out some flooring. We couldn't find an employee to help us then a young man said he had just closed out for the day but would help us while waiting for his ride to come pick him up. He was able to show us a higher quality floor for a little less money. Best customer service I've ever had there.



Lynne G said:


> Time for second load of wash, ready for some errands and more wash.


Sounds like my day today.



Lynne G said:


> two more sleeps,


So exciting. Can't wait to hear about your trip.



ckmiles said:


> Then going to make chicken cordon blue for dinner.


What time should I be there?



schumigirl said:


> feeling much better today......although not well enough to cook dinner tonight...


 Glad you are starting to feel better, Take another day (or 2 ) off.



pattyw said:


> Charade- I'm sure my boys haven't heard pf Aretha Franklin either. And to be fair, I have no idea of the popular singers and groups of today, either!


We want to make sure she knows some of the classics. She often gets introduced to oldies during dance classes. I'm pretty clueless about today's music too. I did take her to a One Direction concert a few years back.



macraven said:


> I bet all the homies here had more fun that I did this Saturday morning !


 Probably not. I helped dh install a new ceiling fan in B's room.  Her old one is small,  wobbles, and squeaks. We got the new one up and it didn't work. Had to disassemble it and found that 2 of the wires had become disconnected. It's now back up and working great.  Here's before and after:


----------



## schumigirl

Good job Charade! Looks good, hope she liked it.............yep, will be taking it easy tomorrow too......



Happy Death Day was quite good.........turns out there is a happy Death day 2.........doh! 

Now watching Hitmans Bodyguard..........and maybe a rum mule or two ..........yep, headache and aches all gone! But, wow those 24 Hour things can be nasty!

Bed for us when this finishes though.........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, hope you get a great night sleep 

No relapse or sickness anymore as you have a schedule to get ready for your trip next month
_

_Lynne- 2 more sleeps for youse or in Mac talk, 1 more wake up _


----------



## macraven

_ Charade 
I like the dark color paddles on the fan

Dark colors don’t show dirt so you can forget about getting up on the ladder to clean them but once a year_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, hope you get a great night sleep
> 
> No relapse or sickness anymore as you have a schedule to get ready for your trip next month
> _
> 
> _Lynne- 2 more sleeps for youse or in Mac talk, 1 more wake up _



Thanks mac..........

Getting sleepy, always a good sign I’m going to sleep..........

Just hope the freight train doesn’t rumble by the local line tonight...........usually around 4.30am........once I’m awake if I hear it.......that’s me awake..........

Bacon in the morning, it’s the good stuff..........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I helped dh install a new ceiling fan in B's room. Her old one is small, wobbles, and squeaks. We got the new one up and it didn't work. Had to disassemble it and found that 2 of the wires had become disconnected. It's now back up and working great. Here's before and after:




Good job Charade!!  



schumigirl said:


> yep, headache and aches all gone! But, wow those 24 Hour things can be nasty!



Glad you're better!

Going out for Chinese with Troy!! I didn't accomplish anything on my to do list! I was very lazy today!


----------



## macraven

_All homies need at least two lazy days a week


Retired peeps are allowed 5 lazy days a week 

Something to look forward to for those not in the retired age group
_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, ready to be in that group in about a decade Mac, maybe sooner, who knows.  Think DH will retire before me.

Had German food out with older one.  Was good, and have some left over if little one comes home grumpy hungry.  I hope she does not turn her nose up at it, if she does want food.

Heard quite loud thunder for a good half hour, TV had emergency banner saying threat of severe storms, but the storms must have been just far enough away, very little rain and no streaks of lightning.

Now, just relaxing.  Hoping a quiet night.  

I too Schumi can hear the freight train go by some mornings.  It is at least a few miles away, but the sound carries in the early morning quiet hum.  

Now what to watch on my iPad, as older one seems to be hunkered down in the lounge chair talking and playing online with his friends via the TV.  There must be something good, though in the summer time, bunch of reruns.

Hope all are having a great Saturday night.  Saturday Night Fever.   Yep, do not be caught in those tight white disco pants.


----------



## Lynne G

It’s a no, why would you... hung up.  Guess older one or I will eat left over.  Now question is, will stop and get food or come home wanting me to fund food run?

Trials of a picky teen.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
Kids don’t get easier when they hit 21 so don’t count on any breaks using that time line

Lol

One left home at age 29 and another at 30

And I cried for days when they left
_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I will be crying too Mac, though bittersweet, as will be sad and happy they will pave their own path.  Older one is going on 21, and not much interest on being on own yet.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Lynne
> Kids don’t get easier when they hit 21 so don’t count on any breaks using that time line
> 
> Lol
> 
> One left home at age 29 and another at 30
> 
> And I cried for days when they left_






Lynne G said:


> Oh I will be crying too Mac, though bittersweet, as will be sad and happy they will pave their own path.  Older one is going on 21, and not much interest on being on own yet.




Yep- they still get attitudes in their 20s!! Even boys!

It *is* bittersweet- when they're home you want them to go out on their own and be independent- Then they do and you're sad that they don't need you anymore!

Time for some tv and wine!


----------



## pattyw




----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A LOVELY LADY 

MAC...…..HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY...…...AND REMEMBER......CAKE HAS NO CALORIES TODAY!!!!

HAVE A GREAT DAY XXXXXX*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _All homies need at least two lazy days a week
> 
> 
> Retired peeps are allowed 5 lazy days a week
> 
> Something to look forward to for those not in the retired age group_



What about folks like me...….. that`s not in the retirement age group...…..but are retired anyway...…….

I think I can be lazy at some point every day...……..although I usually am anyway...…..well, as long as the housework, kitchen and bathrooms are all done......cause I`m kinda funny about that!!!! And laundry...…….wait.....maybe I`m not as lazy as I think I am...…..

Getting all rooms being decorated this week cleared today and tomorrow for decorators coming Tuesday...…..pictures and stuff off of the walls......won`t take too long. They`ll be here till Friday. Then I can get new blinds up. 

Looking forward to bacon this morning...……
















https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...AKHe1yDbw4yAEQMygPMA96BAgBEBA&iact=mrc&uact=8
Have a great Sunday!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Had to pop in to wish one of my favorite ladies  hope you have a fun day with lots of 
Love ya mac


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, hope you have a very happy birthday!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy happy joy joy
to our Mac  who’s not a boy!

Best I could muster pre coffee lol

Hope you have a lovely, well-deserved day to contemplate How special you truly are



schumigirl said:


> Thanks ladies......feeling much better today......although not well enough to cook dinner tonight...…. didn't get many arguments though......takeout pizza is always a good choice!!!!
> 
> Getting close Lynne!!!
> 
> Janet.....glad to see you check in...….like the sound of your day...…..
> 
> Not a storm as such here, but high winds and rain heading our way from Storm Ernesto apparently...……seems it`s all over...…..
> 
> Yes, mac at least it helps the grass grow.....…..ours has been looking very dry after our very unusual heatwave...….a few drops of rain will do it the world of good...
> 
> Washing that was hung out was dry in no time at all.....really warm still and blowing a hoolie…….half expected some to blow off the line out to sea!!!
> 
> Planning to watch The Hitman`s Bodyguard tonight...….I watched it on one of our flights over to America, expected it to be all comedy, but it was a bit harsh to watch at times......hope to feel well enough to enjoy a rum mule or two...…..



Yuck better sick at home I suppose. Don’t think pizza would’ve been my go to meal lol



macraven said:


> _Lynne
> Kids don’t get easier when they hit 21 so don’t count on any breaks using that time line
> 
> Lol
> 
> One left home at age 29 and another at 30
> 
> And I cried for days when they left_



Same.

Now I feel the same thinking one might ask to bounce back

Haha

Older they get, the more pricey their problems

Passed on 7 am mgm rope drop w the gals. Steeling myself for that long trudge in from bus stop soon. 

 miss having a rental car. Only 1 monorail running from Epcot last night took  over an hour to get to TTC at 7 pm 

Feel like TWD at this point but having tons of fun


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun today Keisha.  Get coffee fast!  Alone, I can make most early mornings, little one was told to get up a half hour ago, no movement has been heard.  

Rain to start the day.  Some shopping and wash.  Sunday is here.  Eeek, countdown to leaving this week.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Well, coffee pot in room broke

lil appears to be getting ill (I’m guessing dehydrated as not drinking enough) and wiped out getting into RNR...told there was blood. At least I knew before getting on bus 

Pool willbe base camp till they get back but I can hear the MK behind me calling loudly lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Well, coffee pot in room broke
> 
> lil appears to be getting ill (I’m guessing dehydrated as not drinking enough) and wiped out getting into RNR...told there was blood. At least I knew before getting on bus
> 
> Pool willbe base camp till they get back but I can hear the MK behind me calling loudly lol



Oh bless her...….hope she`s alright now!!!! 

Enjoy the pool and MK...……..have a cocktail for me...…..



We ended up having company for breakfast...…...friends just dropped in......but they did bring some things with them...…..thank goodness we had fresh eggs from farmer yesterday...…..and had plenty of bacon...….so scrambled eggs, bacon, croissants and muffins all round...….and white toast for those that wanted it with marmalade...…..me!!!! They did call first which I was glad of...……

Nice leisurely morning...…….so didn't get grocery shopping, but we don't much today...…..

Hot, muggy and rainy with bright sunshine and heavy black cloud today is our weather...…...I`m in garden room and DH is watching some star trek thing or other in sitting room...…..Jason Isaacs is in it.....that's all I know about it...…...not my thing!!!

Enjoy your Sunday...…...


----------



## pattyw

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!


----------



## ckmiles

Happy Birthday MAC!  Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Birthday MAC!


----------



## Lynne G

Rain day, so go shopping.  Yep, new shorts and cute dress.  Of course, little one got more than me.  Oh well.


----------



## macraven

_Many thanks to youse homies.
Nice to have BD wishes from Schumi, tink, Lynne, Keisha, pattyw, ckmiles and Tgrgrl.

I laughed at the smilies Schumi, pattyw and Lynne sent my way.
I do love those minioinions, and cats

And of course love the smilies from tink, ckmiles and tgr

Keisha slays me with her poetry.......

Thank you all!_


----------



## macraven

_We got a quick rainstorm minutes ago.
Now sunshine and lollipops weather here._


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, I know many civil service and federal employees that retire at age 50.
Common once you have the required number of years in on the job and be able to retire with medical benefits in some cases at 50.

And then there are some companies that also allow with 20 years in on the job to retire at 50 with specific benefits.

Some take on a new career or part time work or just stay retired.


You are never too young to retire ..........._


----------



## Lynne G

Amen to that.  If you want and can retire, any age is a good one.  

Now it is what for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, I know many civil service and federal employees that retire at age 50.
> Common once you have the required number of years in on the job and be able to retire with medical benefits in some cases at 50.
> 
> And then there are some companies that also allow with 20 years in on the job to retire at 50 with specific benefits.
> 
> Some take on a new career or part time work or just stay retired.
> 
> 
> You are never too young to retire ..........._



Lol......I was 35 when I retired!! Although did help my friend out with her firm of podiatrists and surgeons for longer than planned......you remember that I know lol......bless her! Although I should add even then I hadn’t worked full time since before Kyle was born.........I was very lucky I just did some work now and again for fun and pass some time while he was at school........

So many seem to be saying they have to work beyond when they want to work........I would hate that!!

Hope your birthday has been a nice one.........


Funny day again.......weather changed every half hour!!!

24 sleeps for us till our trip.............yours is even closer Lynne!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans family!! I got back late last night and had to clean up till the wee hours in the morning. The cats made a nice mess for us and I can't go to bed until it is clean.

 The trip was lots of fun! The teens that have not been there loved the park and the rides. We got to do everything we wanted even though we did battle rain for two days. I was a little disappointed in our hotel this time. The club level has changed a lot and I really didn't feel it was worth the money this time. I spoke with the woman who runs it that we have become friends with through the years. She said the new CEO is all about cutting stuff. She is not happy because regular guests like us won't want to return in the future. I will not go back to the club level there after our October trip! There were a lot of gnats like walls of them at night. It was really gross. Their season is late this year so we were smack dab in the middle of it. We didn't  go to the park after the first night. The best part was seeing  how happy the teens were. The coasters are amazing and we always enjoy them! I got to ride the new Steel Vengeance. It is the world's tallest and fastest hybrid coaster built by RMC. It was amazing and it lived up to it's hype. All of the other coasters we wanted to ride were open. Last time we went Top Thrill Dragster was closed and I was so sad. It is a launch coaster at 120 mph and goes up 420 feet straight up then down. It is amazing! It was a successful trip and can't wait to go back in October for Halloweekends.



Hi Mac I am so glad I was able to get on today to wish you a Happy Birthday and have a great day! Sorry about the blood draw I totally understand. Thanks again for everything you do on the boards and for us.




Schumi I am glad you love your new cordless vacuum it sounds really nice. It sounds like your breakfast with your friends was very nice, I enjoy when that happens.

LynneG- I am sure you are excited and I hope you have a great trip and safe travels! I can't wait to hear about it!

Pattyw - I am so glad to hear how happy you are having your son home for awhile. I can only imagine how it must feel! I am not sure if I will ever know we joke Olivia may never leave home. LOL!

Buckeev- thank you and I hope your trip continues to be great!

Keisha- Sorry you had some bumps getting started at the hotel. I hope everything goes great the rest of the trip! I was sorry to hear you had a problem with Breakers. We haven't encountered any cleaning problems at breakers. We like indoor water parks and usually stay at Kalahari in Ohio or Penn. I will have to look into Castaway Bay! This trip was strictly the dry park.

Tink1957- I was sorry to hear about the fire ants and the bites. I have never experienced it and hope I don't have too. I hope all is better now.

Charade67- It would be so great if you can get selected to chaperone the band trip! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Kohlby- Thanks for the good trip wishes it worked!

 to Robo, Ckmiles,Tgrgrl, Monykalyn and I hope I didn't miss anybody!!

I am off to finish lots of laundry and order some take out!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Bobbie!
I appreciate you and all the homies!

Sounds like you had a great trip with the exception of the hotel club room.
Isn't it nice to have another trip planned for that park already!
Halloween will be a good time to hit their decorations and entertainment they have for the event.

You know you are back to real life when you mention doing laundry........lol_


----------



## keishashadow

bobbie68 said:


> Hi Sans family!! I got back late last night and had to clean up till the wee hours in the morning. The cats made a nice mess for us and I can't go to bed until it is clean.
> 
> The trip was lots of fun! The teens that have not been there loved the park and the rides. We got to do everything we wanted even though we did battle rain for two days. I was a little disappointed in our hotel this time. The club level has changed a lot and I really didn't feel it was worth the money this time. I spoke with the woman who runs it that we have become friends with through the years. She said the new CEO is all about cutting stuff. She is not happy because regular guests like us won't want to return in the future. I will not go back to the club level there after our October trip! There were a lot of gnats like walls of them at night. It was really gross. Their season is late this year so we were smack dab in the middle of it. We didn't  go to the park after the first night. The best part was seeing  how happy the teens were. The coasters are amazing and we always enjoy them! I got to ride the new Steel Vengeance. It is the world's tallest and fastest hybrid coaster built by RMC. It was amazing and it lived up to it's hype. All of the other coasters we wanted to ride were open. Last time we went Top Thrill Dragster was closed and I was so sad. It is a launch coaster at 120 mph and goes up 420 feet straight up then down. It is amazing! It was a successful trip and can't wait to go back in October for Halloweekends.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mac I am so glad I was able to get on today to wish you a Happy Birthday and have a great day! Sorry about the blood draw I totally understand. Thanks again for everything you do on the boards and for us.
> 
> View attachment 344898
> 
> 
> Schumi I am glad you love your new cordless vacuum it sounds really nice. It sounds like your breakfast with your friends was very nice, I enjoy when that happens.
> 
> LynneG- I am sure you are excited and I hope you have a great trip and safe travels! I can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Pattyw - I am so glad to hear how happy you are having your son home for awhile. I can only imagine how it must feel! I am not sure if I will ever know we joke Olivia may never leave home. LOL!
> 
> Buckeev- thank you and I hope your trip continues to be great!
> 
> Keisha- Sorry you had some bumps getting started at the hotel. I hope everything goes great the rest of the trip! I was sorry to hear you had a problem with Breakers. We haven't encountered any cleaning problems at breakers. We like indoor water parks and usually stay at Kalahari in Ohio or Penn. I will have to look into Castaway Bay! This trip was strictly the dry park.
> 
> Tink1957- I was sorry to hear about the fire ants and the bites. I have never experienced it and hope I don't have too. I hope all is better now.
> 
> Charade67- It would be so great if you can get selected to chaperone the band trip! I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Kohlby- Thanks for the good trip wishes it worked!
> 
> to Robo, Ckmiles,Tgrgrl, Monykalyn and I hope I didn't miss anybody!!
> 
> I am off to finish lots of laundry and order some take out!



Kalahari in Sandusky had camel rides last time there. Like how they have the various suites & primos there. Glad u got to ride the new ride


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so glad your trip was a hit, even with rain and not so good club food.  

Keisha, hope you have survived Epcot and pool or whatever GD roped you into.  Enjoyed seeing your party pictures.  

Luggage pulled out of closet.  Little one said she had more wash to do.  Um, not fond of late night wash, but put a load on for her.  May make her go down to put in dryer.

Mac, glad you had a good birthday, hope your night sees you still celebrating.


----------



## Monykalyn

Catchup time!
Schumi-ugh mo fun no matter how short the bug!

Keisha- love the pic! I like 1900 PF so much for breakfast I went on my bday and dragged the entire family (all kids and grandkid) again in June! Never too old for characters!

Mac- glad the blood draws are over.  I’m a blood donor and usually have a newer phlebotomist stick me once the older ones see my good veins. And since I started this post yesterday and still catching up now: (LOL)!!! wooo!

Bobbie-sounds like an awesome time!

Charade-laundry and house stuff-yep what I've done all weekend too! Laundry and cleaning yesterday, today sheets and changing of bed linens.
Robo-hope you are continuing to heal and doing better!

Patty-nice to have the kiddo home!

Lynne-woohoo almost time

Oldest DD left for college yesterday, settling into her apartment for the year. Summer/other dtr left today. So back to quieter house, and smaller food bills again. Tonight was roasted pork tenderloin (did some garlic/herb paste on it), seared and roasted in the cast iron, then lemon/butter/wine pan sauce to finish it with buttered new potatoes with garlic and parmesan and veg medley. Summer kid wanted to go to local wine shop as her mom wanted a wine (she is not yet 21) so we went last night. Of course can't go into the place without getting me something too-popped open a very nice red blend for the evening. 
Major storms rolling through now-usual severe storm warnings/tornado watches/warnings. Chickens at least are finally in their coop. Had to entice with meal warms earlier this afternoon as they were hiding behind shed during earlier downpour! Those feathers act like a rain slicker, but it is when wind and lightening start that they need to come in.

Watched a movie called "Tag"-don't know when we have laughed so much. And it had Jeremy Renner and Jon Hamm in it so ya know, visuals not bad at all!

I know I have missed some so hope those peeps are also doing well!!

back to reality tomorrow (well for some of us)


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, thanks for the bd wishes

I know you will miss your daughter now she is off to college

But she may be coming home more during school breaks


Lynne, your countdown is now in hours for the motherland trip
Safe travels!_


----------



## pattyw

Mac- hope you're still partying away!!

Schumi- Your countdown is close!!

Bobbie- Glad you had a great time! Sorry about the club level- why do companies think it's a good idea to cheap out?  It just sends people away!

Lynne- You're getting so close now!

Keisha- Enjoy the rest of your trip! 

Monyk- Nice that DD is settled for school! Bittersweet having a quieter house- but yay for smaller food bills!!

Laundry and organizing done today!! Time to have a little wine!


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

Mac so sorry I’am late for the party. Happy Birthday and may you have many more dear Kneester  





















Sorry I couldn’t pick Just one.........hope you have had a great day enjoying your birthday.


----------



## pattyw

Love all the pictures Robo!! 

Mac- The night is young!! Party on!


----------



## macraven

_I like you came here this evening as you brought sooo many cool birthday pic wishes
They included the things I 

One topped the other 

Lol


Ordered a pizza for dinner and watching law and order 

Have an early morning planned tomorrow 

Good night homies

Leave the light on for any late night drop ins here
_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Good night homies
> 
> Leave the light on for any late night drop ins here


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I like you came here this evening as you brought sooo many cool birthday pic wishes
> They included the things I
> 
> One topped the other
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Ordered a pizza for dinner and watching law and order
> 
> Have an early morning planned tomorrow
> 
> Good night homies
> 
> Leave the light on for any late night drop ins here_



Pizza sounds good!!!! Glad you had a good day............

Needed the light you left on this morning.........fairly dark here already..........little misty too.......but you can see the change in light now..........getting darker so much earlier at night and staying darker that little bit later in the morning.........surely winter can’t be on the way..........we haven’t had our summer vacation yet!!!! Well, technically September is autumn........but......you know...........

Robo.......love YOUR pictures!!!! Nice...........hope you’re doing ok too..........

MonyK.......glad your daughter is all settled into her place.........food sounds good!! And yes, I’m sure home will be so much quieter for a while..........



Getting our paint delivered today........decorator ordered it and arranged for it to come to us today, ready for him to start tomorrow...........cannot wait!!! 

Rooms are almost all clear except for blinds that will come down tonight and last minute things we need in the kitchen..........

Quiet day ahead..........


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Monday...……………….


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome to Monday friends, hope y'all had a good week-end.  

HeHe, birthdays are almost here, and birthday trip almost here.  Making a list, checking it twice.  Left little one to sleep, as always an early rise for me. 

Another cool day for a late August day.  Car turned on its lights for the whole commute.  HeHe, had my sunglasses pushed up in my hair, well just in case.  No sun to be had, a dull gray cloud cover, with a high not reach even 80 today.  But, no rain is predicted, that's the forecast for the rest of the week.  Chances of rain, and down pours every day.  That better not be Florida's weather cast.  Hot and sunny for the next two weeks will be much appreciated.  Even picked up another bathing suit.  Hello, I want lizard hot weather, and beautiful warm nights.  

With that, tea is needed, and back to the list.  Oh my, it is getting close.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Today should be a holiday-  I heard its national Bacon lovers day!  

Cool here as well-  I dont like it Im not ready for fall-  I need more hot days for the pool!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> getting darker so much earlier at night and staying darker that little bit later in the morning.........surely winter can’t be on the way..



I do hate when it gets dark earlier at night! The thought of winter is frightening, isn't it?



Lynne G said:


> Hello, I want lizard hot weather, and beautiful warm nights.



Me too!! You should have it in Orlando!! 



ckmiles said:


> I need more hot days for the pool!



Absolutely!  And bacon sounds great!!

It's warm here today, but a cold front moves in tomorrow.  Wednesday the HIGH is 70!


----------



## macraven

_Aren’t you leaving later today for Orlando?

Be sure to check in here as I know your birthday is coming up this month

Not sure I can keep up the pace in being an early bird
Why can’t medical testing labs open at 10 instead of 7 in the mornings 

Off for grocery shopping 
I’ll pick wisely as will have to create meals based on what I buy

Have a great Monday homies_


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Today should be a holiday-  I heard its national Bacon lovers day!
> !




_Pack your bags and head for the boat
Climb in and off we will go to schumi’s

Bacon queen across the pond 
Hope she has plenty for all of us

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Pack your bags and head for the boat
> Climb in and off we will go to schumi’s
> 
> Bacon queen across the pond
> Hope she has plenty for all of us
> _




Love Kevin Bacon...……..oh wait...……




​
You mean actual bacon...………………..
​
lol...….open house here for bacon......plenty of room for most!!!! 

There`s always bacon at Carole`s home is one of my friends husbands favourite sayings...….lol.....she tries to be "healthy" and give him muesli that looks like sawdust......she can often be seen in one of the local café`s having yep, you guessed it...….bacon sandwiches!!!! 

She`s a "vegetarian" at the moment...….we`ll see how long that lasts!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

- LOL

No Mac, I can't count sometimes. One more sleep here, then off we go.  

CK, so happy you said it here.  Yes, let's celebrate   and for some, .  Schumi probably already has that ready for us. 


Oh, you mean   Kevin Bacon.  Oh he is a good actor.

Getting punchy, well shivering from the cold, damp feeling AC, and mostly, well, wahoo!  Countdown, 3, 2, 1, tomorrow is take off.


----------



## Lynne G

Since we are celebrating not just birthdays,

  ooh pie, not really a pie fan, but like what's inside the pie crust.  Oh, and then there's Schumi's pie ---   yep, she's celebrating today.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Mmmm, bacon!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 345086  - LOL
> 
> No Mac, I can't count sometimes. One more sleep here, then off we go.
> 
> CK, so happy you said it here.  Yes, let's celebrate View attachment 345087  and for some, View attachment 345092.  Schumi probably already has that ready for us.
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean View attachment 345096  Kevin Bacon.  Oh he is a good actor.
> 
> Getting punchy, well shivering from the cold, damp feeling AC, and mostly, well, wahoo!  Countdown, 3, 2, 1, tomorrow is take off.



_But Lynne, no one sleeps the night before an amazing vacation 

Might dose off and on but don’t call that sleep
Lol_


----------



## pattyw

Busy day for sure, Lynne!! Happy packing!! 
Yum, pie!


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels and happy packing Lynne!
BACON! and i did have some this am as the home I am at today had extra from breakfast mmmm.

13 year old doggie not doing well today. He was breathing heavy this am, wouldn't get up, just laying by water bowl. Won't eat. DH went and got canned food, and tried giving him some leftover steak-not interested. If we did hospice for dogs it would be time. Not sure how DH and kids are gonna handle this when he goes. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just not interested in moving or eating. Middle had a very bad day Saturday (that reminds me I need to call to check on counselor appointment) so losing her dog is going to be rough.  May just go ahead and book the Universal trip and tell her about it so she has something to look forward to, we can run by Central Florida campus so she has excused days for "college visit". Frontier flights are $30 each way today, have an accommodation certificate for 2 bed condo ( for a week although won't need all the days). Need to discuss with DH later.

Monday memes needed!.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh MonyK, always hard to loose a family pet.  Sending lots of hugs that at 13, dog's lead a great life, with a loving family, so if time to go, he can.  And a trip is always a good way to have something fun to focus on. Wow, great flight prices.  Even better, a certificate for a 2 bedroom.  As said, Just Do It.  

And Monday memes?  Here ya go, and some more hugs for ya:














 


but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - and that means the last day before birthdays trip.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels and happy packing Lynne!
> BACON! and i did have some this am as the home I am at today had extra from breakfast mmmm.
> 
> 13 year old doggie not doing well today. He was breathing heavy this am, wouldn't get up, just laying by water bowl. Won't eat. DH went and got canned food, and tried giving him some leftover steak-not interested. If we did hospice for dogs it would be time. Not sure how DH and kids are gonna handle this when he goes. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just not interested in moving or eating. Middle had a very bad day Saturday (that reminds me I need to call to check on counselor appointment) so losing her dog is going to be rough.  May just go ahead and book the Universal trip and tell her about it so she has something to look forward to, we can run by Central Florida campus so she has excused days for "college visit". Frontier flights are $30 each way today, have an accommodation certificate for 2 bed condo ( for a week although won't need all the days). Need to discuss with DH later.
> 
> Monday memes needed!.



Oh Monyk- I'm so very sorry about your dog! It is so heartbreaking when they become ill and pass. They are family members and it is tough to lose them! Please know my thoughts and prayers are with your little pup and all of you!

Yay on the UO trip !! Wow $30 flights?? That's wonderful!

Just saw Lynne's memes! Yay!! Hope you can post some memes even on vacation- I look forward to them!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels and happy packing Lynne!
> BACON! and i did have some this am as the home I am at today had extra from breakfast mmmm.
> 
> 13 year old doggie not doing well today. He was breathing heavy this am, wouldn't get up, just laying by water bowl. Won't eat. DH went and got canned food, and tried giving him some leftover steak-not interested. If we did hospice for dogs it would be time. Not sure how DH and kids are gonna handle this when he goes. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just not interested in moving or eating. Middle had a very bad day Saturday (that reminds me I need to call to check on counselor appointment) so losing her dog is going to be rough.  May just go ahead and book the Universal trip and tell her about it so she has something to look forward to, we can run by Central Florida campus so she has excused days for "college visit". Frontier flights are $30 each way today, have an accommodation certificate for 2 bed condo ( for a week although won't need all the days). Need to discuss with DH later.
> 
> Monday memes needed!.



Oh sorry about your doggy MonyK.........I’m sure you’re glad he doesn’t seem to be in any pain.........but how awful to watch him...... 

Fabulous flight prices!! Wow.......$30 buys drinks on our flights!! Hope you get sorted..........

Lynne......wow picture overload!!!! Least you won’t get told you post too many pictures.......... in case I miss you, hope you and your daughter have a wonderful trip!!! I know you don’t post much when you’re away, so look forward to hearing about it when you get back!!! Have fun............



Today was a good day.........Garden furniture returned, paint for decorators who are starting tomorrow was delivered here today, our builder confirmed he’ll be able to do totally redo Kyle’s bathroom while we are away in September........thankfully..........big job, will be glad to miss all that work going on!!! 

Left brochures for us to pick everything we want.........will get that done easily!!! 

Love getting items ticked off a list.........

Getting cool here again........


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon everyone Mac, Schumi, Robo, Keisha, Tink, Tgrgrl, Agavegirl, Ckmiles, Charade, buckeev and Kohlby.

I love the bacon topic it is always a nice part of breakfast. However, I do turkey bacon we don't eat port here. Oh and I always enjoyed the other Bacon! He was awesome in the 80"s movies

LynneG- have a great trip! love the memes!

Monykalyn- sorry to hear about your dog. I know how hard it can be on the family when they get sick. We have special traditions here when our pets get sick to help the healing process. I will keep you and your dog in my thoughts

Last week before school starts and trying to get Olivia to clean her room and go through clothes. I am sure I will be clothes shopping by Wednesday. Still have laundry to do plus the cleaning I didn't do for the week. I love vacations but sometimes I need a vacation from my vacation.

Trying to figure out dinner thinking easy night tonight. Probably tuna and pasta with a salad. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Tuna salad, only a few in family like it.  Yep, the back to school shopping, Bobbie.  In full swing here.  Was at the outlets the other day, and crowded, with little one getting some clothes and new sneakers.  From last year to this year, almost 3 inches and more filled out, so lots of stuff in the give away bags.  Also, wanted a change in bed linens, so she picked out new, and now removing the old.  I think we are both actually ready school to start.  Ours schools start the day after Labor Day, so 2 more weeks of summer fun.

That cup of coffee did little to warm me up.  Sigh, the thought of wrapping a blanket around me is getting more vivid.  Sitting on my hands helps.  LOL

Schumi, glad to hear the wrong outdoor furniture returned, paint ready, and updating the bathroom scheduled.  Sounds like you were busy.  Hope the wine is flowing after your busy day.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Today was a good day.........Garden furniture returned, paint for decorators who are starting tomorrow was delivered here today, our builder confirmed he’ll be able to do totally redo Kyle’s bathroom while we are away in September........thankfully..........big job, will be glad to miss all that work going on!!!



It will be nice to come home to having the work done!



bobbie68 said:


> I love vacations but sometimes I need a vacation from my vacation.



I get it! It takes me at least a week to get back on track! We always have to get right back to work so it's hard to catch up on the household chores and sleep!!




Lynne G said:


> That cup of coffee did little to warm me up. Sigh, the thought of wrapping a blanket around me is getting more vivid. Sitting on my hands helps. LOL



You won't need that blanket tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Afternoon everyone Mac, Schumi, Robo, Keisha, Tink, Tgrgrl, Agavegirl, Ckmiles, Charade, buckeev and Kohlby.
> 
> I love the bacon topic it is always a nice part of breakfast. However, I do turkey bacon we don't eat port here. Oh and I always enjoyed the other Bacon! He was awesome in the 80"s movies
> 
> LynneG- have a great trip! love the memes!
> 
> Monykalyn- sorry to hear about your dog. I know how hard it can be on the family when they get sick. We have special traditions here when our pets get sick to help the healing process. I will keep you and your dog in my thoughts
> 
> Last week before school starts and trying to get Olivia to clean her room and go through clothes. I am sure I will be clothes shopping by Wednesday. Still have laundry to do plus the cleaning I didn't do for the week. I love vacations but sometimes I need a vacation from my vacation.
> 
> Trying to figure out dinner thinking easy night tonight. Probably tuna and pasta with a salad. I hope everyone has a great day!



Another Kevin fan!!! I LOVE him!!! He is the coolest guy on the planet!! Well, one of them ........yes, he has done some fabulous movies.........he was excellent in a spooky one called Stir of Echoes.......really good movie if you’ve never seen it!!

Laundry is my biggest priority after giving my son a big hug when we get home from a trip!!! Hugs.......then laundry......and don’t stop till it’s done.......

Lynne, yes glass of wine in hand as I type..........


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Quick post before I leave work to pick up the kid. 

Macraven - Happy belated birthday.  

Bobbie - Glad you had a good trip. B would love those roller coasters. Me, not so much. 

Lynne - High of 79 today and temps in the low 89s all week. I’m loving it. I can’t wait for fall. (Don’t care too much for winter though.)

MonyK - So sorry to hear about your dog. Please keep us posted. 

Thanks to this thread I am now craving bacon. 

On a related note - B’s school will be doing Footloose as the spring musical. Confession time - i’ve Never seen tha movie. I’m such a bad child of the 80’s.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello. Quick post before I leave work to pick up the kid.
> 
> Macraven - Happy belated birthday.
> 
> Bobbie - Glad you had a good trip. B would love those roller coasters. Me, not so much.
> 
> Lynne - High of 79 today and temps in the low 89s all week. I’m loving it. I can’t wait for fall. (Don’t care too much for winter though.)
> 
> MonyK - So sorry to hear about your dog. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Thanks to this thread I am now craving bacon.
> 
> On a related note - B’s school will be doing Footloose as the spring musical. Confession time - i’ve Never seen tha movie. I’m such a bad child of the 80’s.



You have to watch Footloose!!! 

One of the classics.........


----------



## pattyw

Charade- Footloose will be a fun musical. Will she be trying out for a part? 

I have a taste for bacon, but my turkey sandwich had to do for lunch. It's pasta night at our local Italian restaurant. Still being lazy about cooking! Been doing better about eating a healthy breakfast and lunch! Have to get rid of a few pounds!


----------



## macraven

Just don’t send those lost pounds to me

I have enough already


Send them to Janet as she is not here to defend herself

Jk


----------



## bobbie68

Hi just  by a moment in between errands. I just wanted to say I appreciate how much everyone on here is supportive and is kind to others. I posted my trip to Cedar Point  on another forum and people were saying I was wrong about stuff because they were at the park the same time as me. Instead of asking me what happened or clarifying they were saying I lied. I have had problems with this forum before but I thought I would  give  them another try. Nope! Very rude and mean to each other. I will have none of that. I can't treat people like that and don't want to be treated like that either.

The worse part is the moderator/owner of the forum is just as guilty! Thanks Mac again for being a great moderator! Thanks to all the great members

I will try and stop back later!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Hi just  by a moment in between errands. I just wanted to say I appreciate how much everyone on here is supportive and is kind to others. I posted my trip to Cedar Point  on another forum and people were saying I was wrong about stuff because they were at the park the same time as me. Instead of asking me what happened or clarifying they were saying I lied. I have had problems with this forum before but I thought I would  give  them another try. Nope! Very rude and mean to each other. I will have none of that. I can't treat people like that and don't want to be treated like that either.
> 
> The worse part is the moderator/owner of the forum is just as guilty! Thanks Mac again for being a great moderator! Thanks to all the great members
> 
> I will try and stop back later!



Bobbie- so sorry you had to deal with rude, petty people in that forum! Why is it that some people can be so hurtful for no reason? And they are so self absorbed that they don't see that they are hurting someone? Too bad everyone can't treat others as they want to be treated! 

So hey, I want to hear all about those crazy coasters!! Maybe someday I'll get the courage to ride them!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi just  by a moment in between errands. I just wanted to say I appreciate how much everyone on here is supportive and is kind to others. I posted my trip to Cedar Point  on another forum and people were saying I was wrong about stuff because they were at the park the same time as me. Instead of asking me what happened or clarifying they were saying I lied. I have had problems with this forum before but I thought I would  give  them another try. Nope! Very rude and mean to each other. I will have none of that. I can't treat people like that and don't want to be treated like that either.
> 
> The worse part is the moderator/owner of the forum is just as guilty! Thanks Mac again for being a great moderator! Thanks to all the great members
> 
> I will try and stop back later!



Bobbie, I stopped using a motor sports forum a few years back. 

Folks couldn’t contain their jealousy it seemed when I commented on motor sports races we had gone to. Particularly F1 races.........they couldn’t handle it.......not my problem. 

People will always be like that........best to ignore and carry on......some folks just like to see their name in print more than others it seems.......and will say anything at times to do that.........

I’ve had issues on here too, only involved a moderator once.......folks being passive aggressive, accusing others of being “nasty”.....but never directly of course........utter tosh, but best to ignore.........it’s their problem. I’ve even been accused directly of being a Universal shill.......lol.......that was a good one!!! I have no time for pettty jealousy and the like........it’s so obvious usually and other forums can be pretty unpleasant at times. 

Yes, mods on here do a good job! 

Carry on posting here Bobbie.........


Almost bedtime here.........

Love early night Mondays..........

It’s cold, dark and a little miserable outside......not really cold I suppose........just colder than of recent........

Hope your day is a good one...........


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie 
Once a homie, always a homie when anyone posts in the sans

Your people are our people

We don’t expect harshness against anyone here 
This is yours and everyone’s safe zone

Some of us yak more to some others but no one is ignored or left out
Intentionally 

We get carried away at times and with many posting one after another, some posters can’t get a post in

But it is never an intent to exclude anyone

Post what you want as everyone shares here on what is going on in their lives

I do have posters that don’t like me but it usually is taken to Pm before it spills over into a thread_

_So I can understand that awkward  uncomfortable feeling you got when others picked at what you had to say in that forum

Move forward and don’t look back at that forum 

Life is too short to have unkind words
None of us are guaranteed an old age

What ever you have to share with us, we are interested!
_


----------



## macraven

_I have to google what a shill is.....
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I have to google what a shill is....._



Lol.........

Wasn’t too long ago either!!!

Heck I’ve been called worse.......and on here too!!! Just not to my face.......best ignored. 

But the shill comment I totally laughed it off........

Ok........now it’s bedtime.......so much for early night Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, older one has been house and dog sitting, so knew DH and little one were working tonight, so asked if I wanted to go out for Chinese.  Why yes I do.  Had a lovely meal with him, he even picked up the tab, and we both had left overs.  Way too much food.  Dropped offf now, so a relaxing evening for me.  Well, some more packing.  I am a very last minute packer.  

Bobbie, enjoyed reading about your trip.  Yeah, I have run into not so nice words too, but I try not let it bother me, though hard to do.  I hope you enjoy our chatter here.  After all, this is always something about nothing.  I so liked Seinfeld.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> You have to watch Footloose!!!
> One of the classics.........


I might watch the movie before I see the play. There are several classic 80’s movies I haven’t seen.



pattyw said:


> Charade- Footloose will be a fun musical. Will she be trying out for a part?


 She will probably try out. I don’t know if she will get cast or not.



macraven said:


> I have to google what a shill is....



I had to look it up too.

Y’all should read some of the Girl Scout leaders/parents forums. Those women can get really nasty.


----------



## pattyw

Good night Schumi!!

Mac- You're a gem!

Lynne- Have a great trip! Waiting to hear details about MNSSHP!



Charade67 said:


> Y’all should read some of the Girl Scout leaders/parents forums. Those women can get really nasty.



That's terrible! not very good role models for the girls! People can be very nasty- and sometimes it's not just words that can hurt people.  You can hurt others by actions, or even by ignoring them. Sad really! 

Like Mac said, life is short.  Let's spend more time making each other smile!

Opted for pizza night here! And a quiet night by the tv! I won a lot of money on Wheel of Fortune! Jeopardy - not so much!!


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo.......love YOUR pictures!!!! Nice...........hope you’re doing ok too..........



Doing good....hope you and your family are all well.



bobbie68 said:


> Afternoon everyone Mac, Schumi, Robo, Keisha, Tink, Tgrgrl, Agavegirl, Ckmiles, Charade, buckeev and Kohlby.



Hey bobbie68 



bobbie68 said:


> I just wanted to say I appreciate how much everyone on here is supportive and is kind to others. I posted my trip to Cedar Point on another forum and people were saying I was wrong about stuff because they were at the park the same time as me. Instead of asking me what happened or clarifying they were saying I lied. I have had problems with this forum before but I thought I would give them another try. Nope! Very rude and mean to each other. I will have none of that. I can't treat people like that and don't want to be treated like that either.



Bobbie68 sorry to hear about your treatment on the other board....it’s unbelievable the things people will say to be hurtful when they can hide behind their computer screen and bully others who are only trying to help someone have a great experience on their vacation.

Mac is a great Mod and has created a wonderful environment for all of us here to share. It’s like we are all one big family here.....kind of like the “THE SISTERHOOD OF THE SANS” with a few BROTHERS MIXED IN TOO....

Schumi....being called a shill by someone was very unkind.......it always surprises me why people can’t celebrate others successes and good fortune.......and lift others up when they are down....I’am so glad Mac has created a Sans house here for us all.....were we can lift each other up and celebrate with one another.....without fear of unkindness.

Tink hope your fire ant bites are healing and the pain associated with it is easing 

Wendy sending get well prayers to you....I hope you keep your eye on the prize of your HHN vacation next year...hopefully it will be at a time when we can all meet up with you and dance




Lynne your in the air tomorrow......woot..woot..woot have a great time on yours vacaction







pattyw said:


> I have a taste for bacon, but my turkey sandwich had to do for lunch. It's pasta night at our local Italian restaurant. Still being lazy about cooking! Been doing better about eating a healthy breakfast and lunch! Have to get rid of a few pounds!



Pattyw.....I say we all forget the diets and eat as much pasta as we want...uh....and other fattening things too 



The Robo idea of the evening........and I’am sticking to it......as my stomach is bulging from supper 

I enjoyed your pics of all your cats. They are cute.


Charade great job on the ceiling fan.....Looks nice.

Hey!!!!!  Ck, monyk and Trggrl


Keisha hope you and the girls are continuing to have a magical time at Disney.


Mac I’am trying to hold off on decorating for Halloween until September 1st.....not sure if I will make it...LOL.

40 days until HHN vacation........sending all who are planning their HHN





Shout out to Mr. Chuckers



Hope Buddy the squirrel is well and climbing trees by now.


Mac I will leave the light on all night....


----------



## tink1957

Watching Happy Death Day tonight since Danielle picked it up at the store today.

Only 29 more days! 

Lynne, nice of your son to treat you to dinner.  Glad you got to spend time with him.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!

Bobbie, we play nice here...don't go back to that other place...if you need me to give them a talking to just let me know.

Hope you enjoyed your pizza patty.

You have to watch Footloose Charade...the Kevin Bacon version not the new one.

Robo, the ant bites are still itchy occasionally as fire ant bites will be.  Hope you are doing well.

Carole as was said before...some people are just jealous of the wonderful life you have...I'm just happy that you share it with us.

Mac, you're my favorite mod and one of my favorite people 

Time to watch the movie.


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> That's terrible! not very good role models for the girls! People can be very nasty- and sometimes it's not just words that can hurt people. You can hurt others by actions, or even by ignoring them. Sad really!



The group I’m in is supposed to be adults only, but with over 28K members there is certain to be some girls in it too.
The threads usually get nasty when they start getting political. There are certain topics that the moderators have banned because people can’t play nice. A couple of years back we had a crazy drama going on with 2 members (one female, one male) that got really weird.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Everyone! 
Lynne- safe travels & have a wonderful trip!!!

I have the song “Footloose” running through my mind and I am craving bacon. Thanks for that Ya’ll

We are having Girl Scout drama over here at the beach too where everyone is supposed to be chill and on “Island time” but our Council can’t seems to get their stuff together and it’s frustrating for everyone who is trying to follow guidelines. I would totally be done with GS if my youngest one wasn’t so dead set on being a Brownie this year. I will love have allllll the cookies in the house in February though. Glass half full.......

Obligatory kitten pic attached.  5 weeks old tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lynne G

I just want to snuggle that kitten!  So cute, Tgrgrl.

Ready to turn my light out.  Mostly packed.  Final check of stuff tomorrow morning.  Little one just asked what to pack. See apple not far from tree.  LOL


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl are you a leader?

The kitten is so adorable.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade67 said:


> Tgrgrl are you a leader?
> 
> The kitten is so adorable.


 No, Charade, not a leader but I have been cookie & Fall product leads. Last year our Council would only let us pick up cookies from the warehouse on certain days & times and 3 times I went, no one was there & it was a big deal to me because I have a sedan & was borrowing friend’s trucks & SUV’s for pickup. Their communication is extremely poor & it just seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> No, Charade, not a leader but I have been cookie & Fall product leads. Last year our Council would only let us pick up cookies from the warehouse on certain days & times and 3 times I went, no one was there & it was a big deal to me because I have a sedan & was borrowing friend’s trucks & SUV’s for pickup. Their communication is extremely poor & it just seems to be getting worse.



You are a brave woman. B hasn’t been part of a troop since 8th grade. I’ve kept up with her registration, and now she basically just goes to events that interest her. Sadly, our council doesn’t offer much for older girls.


----------



## schumigirl

Can’t multi quote this morning???

Charade, yes, Watch the movie before you see the play.......it really is a lot of fun!!! Love Kevin of course, but John Lithgow is wonderful in it!! 

Have you ever heard of mums.net?? I was never a member as I couldn’t be doing with all that pathetic carry on of one upping everyone.........but they did have some fun threads to read........you couldn’t believe what some folks got upset over.........


Robo......thank you!! I’m so glad you’re doing better..........I was clearing out old emails last night and found some of the lovely ones you wrote to me after my best friend died. They were so lovely, I began to fill up all over again   Even although it’s just over 2 years, it still hits me at times badly. 

But, with the shill........that didn’t bother me at all.......


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Watching Happy Death Day tonight since Danielle picked it up at the store today.
> 
> Only 29 more days!
> 
> Lynne, nice of your son to treat you to dinner.  Glad you got to spend time with him.  Hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Bobbie, we play nice here...don't go back to that other place...if you need me to give them a talking to just let me know.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your pizza patty.
> 
> You have to watch Footloose Charade...the Kevin Bacon version not the new one.
> 
> Robo, the ant bites are still itchy occasionally as fire ant bites will be.  Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Carole as was said before...some people are just jealous of the wonderful life you have...I'm just happy that you share it with us.
> 
> Mac, you're my favorite mod and one of my favorite people
> 
> Time to watch the movie.




Oh I agree.......only watch the Kevin Bacon version!!! Remakes don’t work!!!

We just watched Happy Death Day on Saturday night...........we enjoyed it and could see how it will work in the Blumhouse.........Hope you both enjoyed it............how is Trey getting on?? 

Thanks Vicki........you are too kind. I do not and will never understand jealousy........nor people who constantly try to one up you  .....I had that experience recently.........pathetic beyond belief. Best ignored.........and that’s what I’ll continue to do.........I know who my friends are buddy........

Hope those bites ease up soon.......itchy bites are a nightmare!!! You know you shouldn’t scratch........but jeez!!! Hope you and the kids are doing ok........

  To Lynne....................... not sure I’ll get on laptop later to do some pictures......so have a safe journey and very happy birthday.........

 To everyone else............



D Day!!! 

Decorator day..........4 days of dust. Why does decorating mean so much dust around the house!!! 4 rooms being disrupted, but least we can avoid them.......except kitchen to make tea and coffee for them.........

Looks another dull grey day........

Have a great Tuesday............


----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNE...……..Safe travels and have a wonderful trip...…..




















cute doggy Tuesday...……..







Decorators have started...…….yay!!!! Tea and biscuits have been handed out...……

Have a great Tuesday everyone...……...


*


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thank you Schumi.  What a better way to spend my birthday, short work day, and a start of some fun for days.

No sunshine today.  Cooler 65 right now, overcast with area showers throughout the day.  I better not bring that weather pattern with me.  I want to have that full sun days predicted here at the end of the week.

Ack, will post more later.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, ladies and gents, it's Tuesday, and tacos are on the menu.  You too can say, .  Join Mac in a Taco Bell run.  But remember, ,  

Woot, countdown is now in hours.  Check marks are starting.  Thanks, Schumi, Mac, Robo, Tink, and all that are sending me off.  And yes, the sunglasses are packed.  Sigh, no need to use them today.  Boo.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne...hope you have a blast today and safe travels 

Now I have to go make coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you Tink!  Hope you coffee is hot and plentiful.  Still gray and not so nice out light rain started too.  I need more tea.


----------



## ckmiles

Happy Birthday Lynne!!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## macraven

_Birthday Lynne time









Have fun
Eat cake all day long _


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thank you CK and Mac.  No cake, but more tea.  Lucky, found little one's jacket in the car.  Can't zip it, but hey, it fits well enough.  Keeps me warmer.


----------



## Charade67

*Happy birthday Lynne!!




*


----------



## pattyw

Happy Birthday, Lynne!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 


Happy Birthday Lynne











Here is hoping the last few hours of your work day go quickly and you have all your packing done. Go and have a great time with your daughter on vacation.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans Family ... I hope everyone is having a good morning! I just dropped Liv off to Calculus camp. Her calculus class this year is a UCONN one. she will get 6 UCONN credits for college transfer. Her teacher decided to do a three day two hour camp this week to help them prepare. She was actually excited about going... I don't know many teens who would be excited to do that LOL!! She takes after DH. I just had a cup of coffee with my coconut bread and almond butter. I am trying to start the day. DH and I stayed up very late watching Parental Guidance. Love the cast in that movie.

Schumi - Thank you for sharing your experience and I totally agree about how people  can get and don't get it! I will continue to type away here ...I agree with you the originals are the best. I just can't get into these remakes of my beloved 80"s movies.

Mac - Thank you for the kind words and welcome. Honestly in this thread I love the way everyone talks about everything and supports each other. I think in this crazy world we live in today it's nice to have a place to go and get away from it all with great people.

Tink ... Thank you for the offer of telling  them... I decided I am not going back there to post. I may use it for information. This particular thread are with people who know a lot of insiders and get good news.

Robo - Thank you for that. I agree Mac has started a nice place for people to meet and become friends and family.

Patty - Thank you for being interested in my trip! I would love to tell you about the coasters. I know it is not for everyone and I have to admit now that I am a little older I think about things on the rides a little more, but can't help myself. I noticed I really enjoy the floating sensations that I get in the air on some of these coasters.

Lynne - Thank you I appreciate it! Wishing you safe travels and a great trip! What a great way to start your birthday!



Off to get ready for the day! Haircuts and shopping!!!

I hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Have fun with haircut Bobbie...…….and love coconut bread...….


Weather forecast lied!!! 

Supposed to be grey and miserable all day...…...we have...…..brilliant sunshine and it is boiling hot!!!! This is more like it...……

Haven`t even glanced in the rooms that are being decorated...….I can`t leave it till they`re fully done as I`d like, but will see kitchen and utility tonight......looking forward to it even though, not finished...…..always dread in case I picked the wrong colours!!! Tom says I`ll be happy...…..

Took me hours to do on section of trip report today...…..it kept logging me off and then some of what I had typed had disappeared...….very frustrating!!! 

But, don't have much to do as it was such a short trip, so shouldn't take me long...…….

I should really go do something...……...


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Weather forecast lied!!!
> 
> Supposed to be grey and miserable all day...…...we have...…..brilliant sunshine and it is boiling hot!!!! This is more like it...……



Always a nice surprise, isn't it? Just wondering, what is your weather usually like in August? Here in Buffalo our average high is about 78- drops to lower 70s by September. I don't even want to think about past September!!

Dreary Tuesday here! Going to dinner with my mom later- she is quite the lady about town at 85! Always out with my cousins, niece, my brother or sister! She misses my dad so much! We all try to keep her busy! 

Safe travels, Lynne!


----------



## Charade67

It’s another boring day at work. I can think of a dozen things I could be doing instead, but at least I get paid for this.



schumigirl said:


> Have you ever heard of mums.net?? I was never a member as I couldn’t be doing with all that pathetic carry on of one upping everyone.........but they did have some fun threads to read........you couldn’t believe what some folks got upset over.........


I’m not familiar with mums.net, but I used to be a member of the Babycenter forums. Several of us still keep in touch 18 years later.



Lynne G said:


> No sunshine today. Cooler 65 right now, overcast with area showers throughout the day. I better not bring that weather pattern with me. I want to have that full sun days predicted here at the end of the week.


 Hoping you get lots of sun and warmth while in Florida.



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning Sans Family ... I hope everyone is having a good morning! I just dropped Liv off to Calculus camp. Her calculus class this year is a UCONN one. she will get 6 UCONN credits for college transfer. Her teacher decided to do a three day two hour camp this week to help them prepare. She was actually excited about going... I don't know many teens who would be excited to do that LOL!!


I probably would have gone to Calculus camp if it had been offered. I was a bit of a nerd in high school. (I earned a varsity letter in math team.)I tried to talk B into taking Calculus this year, but she wasn’t interested. She has 6 hours of pre-Calculus that will transfer though.



schumigirl said:


> Supposed to be grey and miserable all day...…...we have...…..brilliant sunshine and it is boiling hot!!!! This is more like it...……


 Glad you got the weather you like. I would love some sun, but with less heat and humidity.

I am counting the minutes until lunch.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Obligatory kitten pic attached. 5 weeks old tomorrow!!!




What a precious baby!


How's Marshmellow?


----------



## schumigirl

Patty, usually between 15c and 20c which is 60 and 70F........varies greatly......some years we get beautiful weather other years it’s the lower end.........today we have 76f.  We are having a beautiful summer though this year. Although we did have the heating on for an hour last night. 


Charade.......oh you don’t want to know that website. Think of the Community Board here but, on steroids!! They would argue their own name.........as I said I never joined it.....not my thing at all.......most just wanted to up their post count and their version of “likes” so they spouted nonsense at times. 



Had a glance at downstairs bathroom, utility and laundry room.......thrilled with it so far and still other coats to do......kitchen has only had the ceilings painted.......we have a two part kitchen, the old traditional part and the modern extension which is very open........so it’s very bright......can’t wait to see it all done! 

Dh is more looking forward to his new giant shed coming tomorrow..........

Need to get the blind company out to measure up and replace the blinds that were up........will be glad when next week comes around and we don’t have much to do!! 

Simple BLT wraps with potato chips for dinner tonight........kitchen is too upturned to cook........


----------



## Tgrgrl

pattyw said:


> What a precious baby!
> 
> 
> How's Marshmellow?


She’s still being a good, protective mama but at least now she will let us pet the kittens, watching from a safe distance & doesn’t act like she’s going to scratch us to death!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Ah, Calculus.....my father had a masters in math, was a math teacher and yet, somehow his daughter didn’t inherit once ounce of mathematics ability. For my calculus final in college, I needed about 180 points on a 100 point final to pass with a “D” .   One cool fact though is that I can figure out percentages instantly in my head. It’s like I can just “see” it. So random.

Happy, happy birthday Lynne!! It’s hot & sunny here right now, just for you!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> On a related note - B’s school will be doing Footloose as the spring musical. Confession time - i’ve Never seen tha movie. I’m such a bad child of the 80’s.


 Yes you do have to see the movie!  Weird that there is a random KB reference and your dtrs musical is Footloose...



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks Mac again for being a great moderator!


Such great connections there's several pages of Kevin bacon!! How do you beat that? -He is such an icon that some of the best jokes in Guardians of the Galaxy center on Kevin Bacon.  Love the randomness of this thread!  



macraven said:


> some posters can’t get a post in


or you go to bed early and there are 5 pages to wade through next am...



Robo56 said:


> Mac I’am trying to hold off on decorating for Halloween until September 1st.....not sure if I will make it...LOL.
> 
> 40 days until HHN vacation........sending all who are planning their HHN


I almost had DH get our fall/halloween stuff down when he was running cable in attic this weekend...
DH is on board with HHN trip, now it is the middle who doesn't want to go. I get missing school etc (will be 2 whole days, and 1/2 day), but she really really needs to learn to let some stuff go. She puts way too much pressure on herself and it is resulting in anxiety and depression (and trying to find an appointment time to meet with psychiatrist is proving difficult as most appointments are during school hours!).  



schumigirl said:


> Decorator day..........4 days of dust.


so you have inspired me...may start on our 1/2 bath this weekend and next weekend. I finally got a vision of what I wanted thanks to all your planning and discussion of your spaces 



bobbie68 said:


> I just dropped Liv off to Calculus camp. Her calculus class this year is a UCONN one. she will get 6 UCONN credits for college transfer


 Wow how cool!! 

Doggy rallied yesterday, he finally ate some scrambled eggs (see-the chickens are good for something). Still very slow moving but hanging in there. He just wants to be wherever we are - usually he goes and hides in a bedroom if too much stuff going on. 

Ice cream social and performance preview for parents of band last night. Just the 1st couple movements. DD dislikes this program this year. I think it will be cute, but can't argue with grump monster. Felt like fall too - was glad I had a sweater and long pants on sitting in the bleachers!

Lunch break over-back to work! 

 and safe travels to Lynne and fam!


----------



## Charade67

Went home for lunch and found that I had a delivery. I am going to frame B’s senior picture and wanted a mat in her school colors. You wouldn’t think it would be so difficult to find a pre-made black and red mat, but I couldn’t find one locally and the craft stores wanted a small fortune to cut one for me. I finally ordered one online. I was a little worried that the red wouldn’t be the right shade, but it works perfectly. 

MonyK - So glad to hear the dog is feeling better. 

30 more minutes and I can leave.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Ah, Calculus.....my father had a masters in math, was a math teacher and yet, somehow his daughter didn’t inherit once ounce of mathematics ability. For my calculus final in college, I needed about 180 points on a 100 point final to pass with a “D” .   One cool fact though is that I can figure out percentages instantly in my head. It’s like I can just “see” it. So random.
> 
> Happy, happy birthday Lynne!! It’s hot & sunny here right now, just for you!!



I am awful at math!!! Genuinely cannot get my brain to work that way........but, Tom and Kyle are both math whizzes.........I can spell.......lol......so we complement one another that way.........

They do say I can work out 20% tip in an instant though!!  Stick a $ in front and my brain works that way......lol......



Monykalyn said:


> Yes you do have to see the movie!  Weird that there is a random KB reference and your dtrs musical is Footloose...
> 
> 
> Such great connections there's several pages of Kevin bacon!! How do you beat that? -He is such an icon that some of the best jokes in Guardians of the Galaxy center on Kevin Bacon.  Love the randomness of this thread!
> 
> 
> or you go to bed early and there are 5 pages to wade through next am...
> 
> 
> I almost had DH get our fall/halloween stuff down when he was running cable in attic this weekend...
> DH is on board with HHN trip, now it is the middle who doesn't want to go. I get missing school etc (will be 2 whole days, and 1/2 day), but she really really needs to learn to let some stuff go. She puts way too much pressure on herself and it is resulting in anxiety and depression (and trying to find an appointment time to meet with psychiatrist is proving difficult as most appointments are during school hours!).
> 
> 
> so you have inspired me...may start on our 1/2 bath this weekend and next weekend. I finally got a vision of what I wanted thanks to all your planning and discussion of your spaces
> 
> Wow how cool!!
> 
> Doggy rallied yesterday, he finally ate some scrambled eggs (see-the chickens are good for something). Still very slow moving but hanging in there. He just wants to be wherever we are - usually he goes and hides in a bedroom if too much stuff going on.
> 
> Ice cream social and performance preview for parents of band last night. Just the 1st couple movements. DD dislikes this program this year. I think it will be cute, but can't argue with grump monster. Felt like fall too - was glad I had a sweater and long pants on sitting in the bleachers!
> 
> Lunch break over-back to work!
> 
> and safe travels to Lynne and fam!



Good luck on organising your HHN trip........and fabulous you have started decorating........I love getting rooms done......apparently one of our spare rooms really didn’t need decorating last year.......but we did it anyway.....lol.....

I’m so glad your doggie is doing better.......hope he continues to improve and makes a full recovery  



BLT wrap for dinner was........different.........it was a decent size, but, not sure I’m entirely full........DH is through rummaging in potato chip cabinet........he thinks I don’t know.........long as he brings me some it’s fine.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, and of course Schumi had bacon. LOL

Thank you all, Robo, Bobbie, Charade, CK and any one else I missed. Having a nice birthday.  

Waiting to fly.  Light travel quick to now wait. 

I am good at math.  Not as good as my oldest DB, he graduated from a very prestigious college first in his class majoring in math.  Think it runs in our family as DM was an accountant for some time, though intermittently when started having kids.  She is still a math wiz at 91 years old.  

Oh leaving a rainy day, better be lots of hot sunshine when I wake up tomorrow.  

And yay, already got our hotel room number.  Hope also an uneventful flight.


----------



## Lynne G

And look at the lightning as we fly above some of th clouds.

Good flight, but raining here.  And over an hour waiting for our bags.  Just announced after over an hour that our baggage has been delayed.  Crazy.  We are still waiting.  Crying kids, unhappy folks.


----------



## tink1957

I liked your pic Lynne not that your bags were delayed.

Hope you don't have to wear the same clothes for the rest of your trip


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope you made it safe and got your luggage without too much more of a wait...…..


Wednesday it is...…….

I`m laughing right now as it is just so ludicrous...…..shed arrived early.....it is huge!!! Although technically shed hasn't been put up yet......believe it or not the base isn't large enough!!! 

Guys took one look at it and said, it`s too narrow, too short and isn't evenly flat!!! I think camel`s hump was used as a description...….

Called the office......getting it sorted...….also the felt for the roof is all scraped...….not happy. Wouldn't mind but this is the local firm with the best reputation around and have been around for years...…..

Waiting on a call back. 

You`ve got to laugh!!! 

Heading out to buy some lunch as we can`t use the kitchen today...….then physio appointment this afternoon...

Have a great Wednesday...………………….


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Muggy rainy morning here-  so wanted to stay under the covers all day.

Lynne-  hope your luggage arrived safely!

Schumi-  hope the shed issues are resolved quickly.

Hi!  To Tgrgrl, Monyk, Robo Mac, Patty, Bobbie - and anyone else I missed.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies

Woke up thinking it was taco Tuesday and it’s really hump day_


----------



## Lynne G

Up and perky today.

 

Happy Hump Day!

So all can do the math:  Plane landed at 9:55pm, after leaving 40 minutes late, luggage, wet from setting out in the rain waiting for someone to move it, on the luggage carousel at 11:25pm.  Solution:  long day.  

A little yay in there:  Hyatt now does online check in.  As we were waiting to board, got email with q code. Though was not a long line at check in, we went right to a little kiosk.  Held phone up to it.  Why hello, here is your key.  Two seconds later, we were up to our room. 

So now the fun begins!  Well shower, car then food.  Both of us are starving.

Tea?  Eh soda or coffee for me.  

Later homies!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning  ... Happy Hump Day!  Liv is at her last day of calc camp then later taking  her, Charlie and Guin shopping at Savers for some pants. Liv doesn't like shopping but is a little better with it if friends are there.

She is going to be President of the Key Club this year. It is one of  the top community clubs here. The only problem is it is just getting started back up it hasn't had good success in the past. Liv has to recruit new members,  so they had her speak at Freshman orientation last night and boy was she nervous...She only had to talk about a minute or so but that was enough to make her stomach sick. She practiced her little speech about an hour and a half. In the end the three of us went with her to support her and she did just fine... I suggested to her to take a college public speaking class this year. It did wonders for me years ago! 

We are visiting a friend tonight. We were close friends with her husband when he died last year. We became good friends and like to visit her. It can get lonely. She always puts out a nice welcoming snack

Schumi - I hope your shed situation gets straightened out quickly!

Lynne- Glad you landed safely, sorry about the luggage. Nice about the Hyatt though. Hope today continues great!!

to Mac, Robo, Keisha, Monykalyn, Tink, CKmiles, Tgrgrl and if there is anybody else I missed.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Doggy rallied yesterday, he finally ate some scrambled eggs (see-the chickens are good for something). Still very slow moving but hanging in there. He just wants to be wherever we are - usually he goes and hides in a bedroom if too much stuff going on.



That is wonderful news!!  Keep us updated!!



bobbie68 said:


> In the end the three of us went with her to support her and she did just fine



Nice job, Liv!!

Lynne- hope your having a fun day!!

Checking in to say hi to all of you! I hope you're all having a wonderful afternoon!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......glad you’re settled now.........time to have fun!! 

Bobbie.......congrats on your daughters achievements.........yes, public speaking isn’t fun to begin with.......I got used to it quite easy back in my old life in the workplace as I’m a chatterbox anyway, but maybe a course would help her........wish her the best! 

Vicki.......when are you at Aventura??



Well, shed saga continues.......new base has been laid as workmen said original wasn’t acceptable for them.......it was contracted out as they were busy........new base looks fabulous and took them most of the afternoon.......and new shed goes up tomorrow morning at 7.45am........we’ll be up anyway........

Kyle leaves for work 6.45am and decorators will be here 8.30. Pleased with decorating so far.......only one guy rest of the week now.....

But.........colour I chose does not go with tiles in kitchen. One side of our kitchen is an extension an it’s all modern and chrome with a sleek finish.......traditional part is more well, traditional........so.......rather than rip off the tiles as there are so darn many of them.......going to get them redone.......our decorator does it, so when he can fit us in as he is incredibly busy, we’ll get them revamped......it’s just going to be far too messy and unnecessary to knock them all off! 

So, that’s my ramble for the day...........

Time for a glass of well deserved wine! 

Hope everyone’s good.......

Yes mac......it’s Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, room ready just after 1pm, and we have a balcony!  Chairs in closet fit on the balcony, so opened the wine, and relaxing for a few minutes.  Little one took this picture from her chair.

Bell service just gave us our bags.  After checking in, devoured pizza for lunch, then quick rides in the Studios. Upgraded little one’s ticket to a seasonal pass, renewed mine, not too bad crowds.  Hot with a passing shower, so resting up, then Islands, with a train ride and dinner with some Irish food.  Little one loves their burgers.  May stay for light show, maybe not.  

MonyK, glad to hear dog is still here, and kids getting in the back to school mode.

Will catchup with all later.  Chao!


----------



## pattyw

Nice picture, Lynne!!


----------



## ckmiles

Monyk-  Glad to here your pup rallied - I know getting to the end is so hard- sending you peaceful thoughts.

Schumi-  glad the shed issue was resolved-  you definitely deserve wine today!

Bobbie-  Congrats to your daughter!  I agree with the public speaking course- I took it too and it was very helpful!  I still dont like it - but it doesnt cause me so much anxiety.


Waving HI to Patty!


Im off to get a pedicure after work-  Im trying to get work done instead of googling nail polish colors......but then I came to post here-  I sense a theme for the rest of my afternoon.....


----------



## schumigirl

Well done on the balcony Lynne..........

Enjoy!!!

Ck......enjoy the pedicure, love a good pedicure!! And yes I believe I do deserve the wine.........so I keep telling myself


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Im off to get a pedicure after work- Im trying to get work done instead of googling nail polish colors......but then I came to post here- I sense a theme for the rest of my afternoon.....



Same here- I have work to finish but I'm taking a little break.... Yay on the pedicure!



schumigirl said:


> And yes I believe I do deserve the wine.........so I keep telling myself



Enjoy the wine! So you're summer weather temps sound like ours- 70s mostly and a few 80s.   I'd love to visit England one day.  I've not been anywhere overseas, yet. I also want to go visit Poland! where my family comes from!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Same here- I have work to finish but I'm taking a little break.... Yay on the pedicure!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the wine! So you're summer weather temps sound like ours- 70s mostly and a few 80s.   I'd love to visit England one day.  I've not been anywhere overseas, yet. I also want to go visit Poland! where my family comes from!



Poland was nice, but it was freezing cold when we went to visit Auschwitz. That was quite the experience. 

The UK is lovely in places, some not so much...........Scotland is beautiful, would always recommend a visit to a lot of places there.......


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Poland was nice, but it was freezing cold when we went to visit Auschwitz. That was quite the experience.
> 
> The UK is lovely in places, some not so much...........Scotland is beautiful, would always recommend a visit to a lot of places there.......



I think my grandparents are from the Warsaw area.   Auschwitz must have been very somber yet needs to be seen. 

Hopefully, in a few years, Joe and I can look at traveling abroad. You're the first one I'll ask for assistance!


----------



## Lynne G

Only visored England, Scotland and Wales, and Greece.  Would like to see Germany. 

Good dinner at Finnegans.  Nice waiter too.  Train over to IOA. Worked down after visiting potter.  Now waiting for little one to ride Hulk.  I am a ride weenie.  Nice muggy night.  Maybe Suess before leaving.  Nighttime swim soon. 

Have a great night all.


----------



## RAPstar

So I just went to CVS to pick up my Trulicity prescription (CVS isn't my regular pharmacy, but certain drugs I have to get there cause my prescription benefits are through Caremark), and the pharmacist tells me that there isn't a charge, even though I was totally expecting to pay $75 for the pens. I'm not complaining, but huh????


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing much going on here today. I am in the process of wiping the hard drive on B’s old computer. We’re going to take it to Best Buy to be recycled.
 B has requested a new bookcase for either her birthday or Christmas. She wants one larger than the current one she has. She has had the current one since before she was born. My former employers gave it to us when I was expecting her. When she gets he new bookcase we will put her old bookcase in the space where the computer used o be. 

I also found out today that I need to her her some new shoes. THe members of the wind syphony have to be uniform including the shoes. SHe has been fitted for a dress which is paid for by the band boosters, but I have to buy the shoes. We have to go to the local dancewear store to get them. We will probably do that on Friday.



Lynne G said:


> So all can do the math: Plane landed at 9:55pm, after leaving 40 minutes late, luggage, wet from setting out in the rain waiting for someone to move it, on the luggage carousel at 11:25pm. Solution: long day.


This sounds similar to tthe night I arrived back in December. Hope the rest of the week goes more smoothly. 



bobbie68 said:


> She is going to be President of the Key Club this year. It is one of the top community clubs here. The only problem is it is just getting started back up it hasn't had good success in the past. Liv has to recruit new members, so they had her speak at Freshman orientation last night and boy was she nervous...She only had to talk about a minute or so but that was enough to make her stomach sick. She practiced her little speech about an hour and a half. In the end the three of us went with her to support her and she did just fine... I suggested to her to take a college public speaking class this year. It did wonders for me years ago!


 Ugh, public speaking. I’m almost phobic about it. I voluntarily took a class in high school. It was a prerequisite for theater. I also had to take a required semester of it in college. I don’t think I will ever be comfortable with public speaking. 



ckmiles said:


> I agree with the public speaking course- I took it too and it was very helpful! I still dont like it - but it doesnt cause me so much anxiety.


I don’t think I will ever decrease my anxiety. I took my college class online. I had to film myself giving speeches to a live audience and then submit it to the professor. We used some of dh’s students for the audience and dh did the filming. He thought I was exaggerating my fear until he saw that I was still shaking 15 minutes after I had finished the speech.

I seem to have lost my other quotes.

Schumi - Reading about all of your decorating makes me really want to get started on ours. We have to take it a little bit at a time though.

I have never traveled outside of the country. There are many places I would love to visit. Hopefully I will get to travel in the near future.


----------



## Lynne G

Hulk at night.  

After our evening swim;


----------



## macraven

I like your night pictures


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Only visored England, Scotland and Wales, and Greece.  Would like to see Germany.
> 
> Good dinner at Finnegans.  Nice waiter too.  Train over to IOA. Worked down after visiting potter.  Now waiting for little one to ride Hulk.  I am a ride weenie.  Nice muggy night.  Maybe Suess before leaving.  Nighttime swim soon.
> 
> Have a great night all.



Germany is lovely........after Switzerland it’s my second favourite country in mainland Europe.........doubt I’ll ever go back though.........

Glad you had nice evening.........my friend posted pics of the rain yesterday, glad it was all off for you to have a swim!!! They’re at PB too..........



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here today. I am in the process of wiping the hard drive on B’s old computer. We’re going to take it to Best Buy to be recycled.
> B has requested a new bookcase for either her birthday or Christmas. She wants one larger than the current one she has. She has had the current one since before she was born. My former employers gave it to us when I was expecting her. When she gets he new bookcase we will put her old bookcase in the space where the computer used o be.
> 
> I also found out today that I need to her her some new shoes. THe members of the wind syphony have to be uniform including the shoes. SHe has been fitted for a dress which is paid for by the band boosters, but I have to buy the shoes. We have to go to the local dancewear store to get them. We will probably do that on Friday.
> 
> This sounds similar to tthe night I arrived back in December. Hope the rest of the week goes more smoothly.
> 
> Ugh, public speaking. I’m almost phobic about it. I voluntarily took a class in high school. It was a prerequisite for theater. I also had to take a required semester of it in college. I don’t think I will ever be comfortable with public speaking.
> 
> 
> I don’t think I will ever decrease my anxiety. I took my college class online. I had to film myself giving speeches to a live audience and then submit it to the professor. We used some of dh’s students for the audience and dh did the filming. He thought I was exaggerating my fear until he saw that I was still shaking 15 minutes after I had finished the speech.
> 
> I seem to have lost my other quotes.
> 
> Schumi - Reading about all of your decorating makes me really want to get started on ours. We have to take it a little bit at a time though.
> 
> I have never traveled outside of the country. There are many places I would love to visit. Hopefully I will get to travel in the near future.



Have fun with the shopping for daughter......always fun buying stuff.........

Decorating is something we actually enjoy getting done......we are a little odd that way! The 4 rooms aren’t really affecting us too much being done at the one time.....apart from kitchen, but we get that back at night. Always nice to see them done of course. 

Those countries will still be there in years to come.......I’m sure you’ll visit the places you want to. 

I quite enjoyed public speaking.......whether it was my normal bunch,  and occasionally it was a lot more.......but, I have quite an authorative voice when I put my mind to it, so if you can keep the attention it’s fine.......if anyone started whispering or was distracted, I would stop and wait till they noticed I had stopped........lol......then carried on!! Yep, I quite enjoyed it.......but I can fully understand why folks don’t feel comfortable doing it..........


Waiting on DS leaving for work, then shower, breakfast and out for some shopping I need to get........

Doesn’t look great weather wise today.........think our heatwave may be over..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Morning Schumi.  Happy Thursday.  Nice your friend is here with us.  Just a bit of a late afternoon rain.  We got a little wet, with wet shirts, but it dried in a little while, as was very warm and muggy after that rain.  Lovely late night swim.  And we seem to hear many English, including a fun rowdy bunch at the pool. 

Up this morning, not sure.  Little one wants a 7:45 wake up.  A promise of coffee may help.  She saw a Starbucks in the hotel.

Have an awesome day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and I have to say, not a fan of new F&F ride.  First, even with our express passes, almost a 20 minutes ride.  You go from 1 being held, to another, to wait some more, then another room to wait before getting on the ride.  Each time, a free for all, with many trying to get in front of you.  We had the first row, and I thought the driver was creepy, and the video not that good.  In fact, little one said most of the video looks like you are in a video game, where quality of the scenery is cartoon like. It may be a one and done, not sure.  We may try again later.   

Time to rise. So off to the shower, then wake little one.  She is so a night owl.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> So I just went to CVS to pick up my Trulicity prescription (CVS isn't my regular pharmacy, but certain drugs I have to get there cause my prescription benefits are through Caremark), and the pharmacist tells me that there isn't a charge, even though I was totally expecting to pay $75 for the pens. I'm not complaining, but huh????



_Free is the best rate
Hope it happens again for you _


----------



## macraven

_Good Thursday morning homies!_


----------



## tink1957

Hi mac, Lynne and schumi


----------



## macraven

_Working today Vicki?_


----------



## schumigirl

Hey you guys...……

Lynne...….F & F is such a disappointment to so many, yes it does look like a cheap video game...….shame really. Glad weather is good for you.....I told my friends if they saw a woman with a daughter ask if her name is lynne ……...she replied back she`s not me who she knows will speak to anyone......lol......she`s my quiet friend!!!! 

Hey mac...…… I`m late catching up...…….

Vicki......when are you at Aventura???


----------



## tink1957

Yes mac I'm working today.  I need to get ready soon but I'm procrastinating.

Carole, we are at Aventura Sept 18 - 25...meet you at the rooftop bar


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Yes mac I'm working today.  I need to get ready soon but I'm procrastinating.
> 
> Carole, we are at Aventura Sept 18 - 25...meet you at the rooftop bar



  

I`m sure that can be arranged!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Breakfast Potter style.  Ice cream.  And a view.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one’s shot.


----------



## Robo56

Morning  Mac, Lynne, Schumi and Tink and all the other Sans homies that are still sleeping or working.

Lynne love the picks of the Dragon on Gringotts......that is my favorite ride.....ice cream for breakfast is allowed on vacation for sure.

PB is my favorite Resort. It looks like you have a lovely view.

I do like having the Starbucks close by....have to admit I do like my coffee from there.

Rooftop bar at Aventura sounds like it will be popular....the view looks like it will be amazing.



bobbie68 said:


> She is going to be President of the Key Club this year. It is one of the top community clubs here. The only problem is it is just getting started back up it hasn't had good success in the past. Liv has to recruit new members, so they had her speak at Freshman orientation last night and boy was she nervous...She only had to talk about a minute or so but that was enough to make her stomach sick. She practiced her little speech about an hour and a half. In the end the three of us went with her to support her and she did just fine... I suggested to her to take a college public speaking class this year. It did wonders for me years ago!



Congratulations to your daughter on getting Key Club President this year. As she speaks more she will master it. She has a mom who is a great listener and fantastic support system.

Charade.....happy shopping for B's things for school.

Tink hope work is not to bad today.....just think vacation is coming soon 


Monyk sending prayers for your doggie.



Monykalyn said:


> I almost had DH get our fall/halloween stuff down when he was running cable in attic this weekend...
> DH is on board with HHN trip, now it is the middle who doesn't want to go. I get missing school etc (will be 2 whole days, and 1/2 day), but she really really needs to learn to let some stuff go. She puts way too much pressure on herself and it is resulting in anxiety and depression (and trying to find an appointment time to meet with psychiatrist is proving difficult as most appointments are during school hours!).



I did get a few pieces of Halloween things out already....will hold out on the rest for a few days.

It is hard sometimes for children who are in school to find the balance of both enjoying the experience of school while excelling. I think it is harder now today. She will be ok....she has a mom who sees what she needs and is willing to help her find a balance...


I have a Dentist appointment this afternoon....not my favorite thing to do, but necessary.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, on MIB little one got called out as we ended for a good job.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, after a bit of a delay today, our new extra large shed is now up and looking rather grand. We were a bit worried, even though it is sat on its own away from the main house, we would think it too big.......but it’s fine!! Looks good too........for a shed!!! 

Now to fill it........not my job...........thankfully!!! 

Decorating almost finished........looking fabulous though already........I used to enjoy painting, but seeing the experts do it is so much easier and they do a much better job than I ever could..........

House is dusty though........will be like that till it’s all done I suppose.........

Tomorrow is last day of painters, and made a hair appointment today for cut and blow dry.....can’t wait another almost three weeks.........think I’m going to get layers cut back in again......... Hope I like it..........

Now to think about what’s for dinner later.......hmmmm. No clue..........

Oh and Christmas cards on shelves in card stores here..........


----------



## Lynne G

What?  Nothing like hurrying the year away Schumi.  Glad the house and yard are looking fabulous.  I agree, I painted when we first bought our house.  Now, I will hire someone to do it.  Same with refinishing the floors.  

Hot and now more overcast.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. We are having an absolutely gorgeous day today. 75 degrees, sunny, and low humidity. I went out on my lunch break just to enjoy it for a while. Unfortunately I have to go back inside in a few minutes. 

I just looked at my odometer and I’m one mile away from hitting 10,000.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, what do you win when you hit that number...

Jk_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Charade, what do you win when you hit that number...
> 
> Jk_


I think I get to have an oil change.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello!!
Rainy here today, cool start to morning. Has been gorgeous with lower temps, sun and low humidity past few days. Weatherman promises summer isn't over yet, though, with return to 90's and humidity this weekend and all next week. Ham and beans for lunch today at - the cook here is very good, but not my favorite meal. Ate enough to take hunger off, save me some calories at least.



tink1957 said:


> Sept 18 - 25


That bar looks amazing!! 
Pinned DH and DD down last night and made them decide if we are going for HHN or not-DH decided he couldn't get away, but DD-once she realized it wasn't Disney-said yes. So booked our flights last night! Good thing too, as the Frontier sale ended and prices are double each way now! I have been working - between reserving rental car, parking at airport, and checking into hotels. Unfortunately I waited too long to get a decent price (or one I am willing to pay!) to stay onsite at Universal. Not when I can get a 2 bed condo(with our extra TS accommodation certificate) for ~25% of what a single room onsite would cost. This has to be a bit more budget trip so I am willing to drive to/from to make this happen.

Dates 9/20-9/24-probably Westgate Lakes (Sheraton Vistana villages is also available for same price but it's a bit further I think). Unsure on which night we will do HHN-something about PH getting early access to select nights? Saw the mailer, and said it will be an RSVP/sign up thingy.



Lynne G said:


> Little one’s shot.


Nice!! Dragon wasn't breathing fire-rumble and roar but no fire- in June, and didn't see it in August either but didn't spend lots of time in DA in August.



Robo56 said:


> Monyk sending prayers for your doggie.


Thanks! he is still hanging in there, slow but eating a bit. When he gets something he likes-like the pot roast all warm and juicy from being heated up last night.
Going to pet store after work to see if they have doggie Ensure. He is still drinking enough and wonder if he'd take that. And to get a can of pumpkin because I know he loves that.

So excited to get to a trip with my middle!! I have done several now with the oldest, and got a mini time away with son last year august (technically oldest was around but was busy with her DCP check in so we didn't see her much) so she is due!  



schumigirl said:


> Now to fill it........not my job...........thankfully!!!


 Ha-if Tom is anything like my DH that shed will be filled in no time

Suppose I should get back to work...lunch is over.


----------



## Lynne G

Potter fun.

MonyK, good to hear dog still has some spunk.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Hello!!
> Rainy here today, cool start to morning. Has been gorgeous with lower temps, sun and low humidity past few days. Weatherman promises summer isn't over yet, though, with return to 90's and humidity this weekend and all next week. Ham and beans for lunch today at - the cook here is very good, but not my favorite meal. Ate enough to take hunger off, save me some calories at least.
> 
> 
> That bar looks amazing!
> Pinned DH and DD down last night and made them decide if we are going for HHN or not-DH decided he couldn't get away, but DD-once she realized it wasn't Disney-said yes. So booked our flights last night! Good thing too, as the Frontier sale ended and prices are double each way now! I have been working - between reserving rental car, parking at airport, and checking into hotels. Unfortunately I waited too long to get a decent price (or one I am willing to pay!) to stay onsite at Universal. Not when I can get a 2 bed condo(with our extra TS accommodation certificate) for ~25% of what a single room onsite would cost. This has to be a bit more budget trip so I am willing to drive to/from to make this happen.
> 
> Dates 9/20-9/24-probably Westgate Lakes (Sheraton Vistana villages is also available for same price but it's a bit further I think). Unsure on which night we will do HHN-something about PH getting early access to select nights? Saw the mailer, and said it will be an RSVP/sign up thingy.
> 
> 
> Nice!! Dragon wasn't breathing fire-rumble and roar but no fire- in June, and didn't see it in August either but didn't spend lots of time in DA in August.
> 
> 
> Thanks! he is still hanging in there, slow but eating a bit. When he gets something he likes-like the pot roast all warm and juicy from being heated up last night.
> Going to pet store after work to see if they have doggie Ensure. He is still drinking enough and wonder if he'd take that. And to get a can of pumpkin because I know he loves that.
> 
> So excited to get to a trip with my middle!! I have done several now with the oldest, and got a mini time away with son last year august (technically oldest was around but was busy with her DCP check in so we didn't see her much) so she is due!
> 
> Ha-if Tom is anything like my DH that shed will be filled in no time
> 
> Suppose I should get back to work...lunch is over.




Fabulous you have your trip sorted for September!!! And nice hit on flight prices!! Everything will fall into place now and you’ll get your dates sorted for HHN!!!

Pleased doggy is doing ok.......hope he continues to do so..........

Lol........Yes, this shed may be large......but it will be filled I’m sure .....our gardener has already been round to check it out........I can see him and Tom sitting on two comfy seats with a beer and talking all things garden stuff.........and football!! Lights and electric go in tomorrow.......

I’m still waiting for the bar to be fitted before it appeals to me more 


Lynne.....I just posted that same picture a day or so ago!!! How funny..........


Rum mule is on order apparently..........DH says he just fancies one.......although right now he is away down to admire his shed!!! He’ll be back when the rain starts again..........


----------



## macraven

_Super news that Monyk will be hitting hhn this year.
Not close to my dates but sure she will find other homies that will be there when she is_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Super news that Monyk will be hitting hhn this year.
> Not close to my dates but sure she will find other homies that will be there when she is_



We’ll be there.........


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Super news that Monyk will be hitting hhn this year.
> Not close to my dates but sure she will find other homies that will be there when she is_


We'll be there too...


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay for meet ups! Hope so anyways. And a good friend and fellow DCP alumni of my age (not DD’s) lives in Orlando and hoping to catch up with her too. Didn’t get a chance to meet in June or August this year. 

Second guessing staying farther away although will have rental car regardless. It’s only a couple miles but debating on Drury Inn closer or LaQuinta closer.  Pass has the free parking but not sure if it applies on HHN nights as I’ve seen conflicting info. Guess I’ll call tomorrow...

While I’d really like to squeeze in a MNSSHP (really enjoyed it last year) I have a feeling dd is going to want to do a second night of HHN; AP discounts make it a few dollars cheaper than Mickey...

And dog update: no doggie ensure in store, but did pick up a can of specialty (and expensive) dog food for him to try, along with the pumpkin treats he likes.  Well he won’t eat the pumpkin treats but on his second bowl of the dog food. It’s only about 1/2 the can total, but he’s actually licking  the bowl. As he’s eaten hardly anything for days I think that’s all I’m giving him for now. DH is going to get some more cans tomorrow.  Being the nutritionist I picked the non GMO, preservative free ,real food, gluten free, made with wild boar and turkey stuff. Figures the dog has gourmet taste... 

Friend is singing with both a Tom Petty tribute band and Paul Simon tribute band tomorrow, concert to raise money for a community of tiny houses for homeless population.  It’s been wildly successful but each house costs $35k. Taking middle dd as she loves loves Paul Simon and the tribute band is so good- full brass section. Love their version of The Obvious Child. 

Hope Lynne has got her sun and heat!

Time for bed...the glass of wine I was able to have thanks to no kid activities is knocking me out


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone.
Today we have someone coming to measure B’s little room for new flooring. She’s supposed to be her between 9:30 and 11:00. Don’t have anything planned for the rest of the day until B gets out of school and then we will go shopping for her new shoes.

MonyK- So glad to hear your dog is eating and seem to be feeling better. 

Lynne - Keep tthe pictures coming. 

Gotta run.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## macraven

_I  Minions

Schumi and Robbie- you made my morning!_


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, this one is for you.  Pumpkins making their appearance in the park.

Morning all.  Just some park time before spending the night with Mickey.  

Storm came around dinner last night.  So what did we do around 7:30?  Yep, caught the bus to Volcano Bay, waited out the all clear, and just before 8, all clear and an hour of no line slides and the last 2 sliders to close the park down.  Then a 10:30 dinner in City Walk, with little one remarking why so many eating at this hour.  Short line for a donut to enjoy as waiting for boat.  

Later homie, little one just got some iced coffee.  Time to people watch as little one getting ready to ride with Hulk.


----------



## macraven

_Wendy/agavegirl
If you are reading, breathe on the computer screen so we know you are here

Hope you are recovering well_


----------



## schumigirl

It`s getting chilly over here now...….I hope that's not summer over...……..

Lights and power fitted to shed...…..it does look good! I may sit in it at some point......if I`m allowed!!! Think it may be taken over as a man cave...…..

Decorator is an hour away from finishing...….then, I can get my house back to normal, get washing machine on, dust and vacuum as it is a little dusty around the place...….then sit back and admire it all. And have him booked for early November to revamp all those kitchen tiles...….could not face the mess of removing them all......he showed us some work he has done elsewhere to revamp tiles and it looks spectacular!!!! Now I need to have the patience to wait till then...…..

Glad you like the minions mac...….I love them too!!!! 

Wine is the drink of choice tonight...…….


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to hear your pup is doing better monyk.  It's so hard when a beloved pet gets old.  Yay for meetups!

Sounds like you're having a fun trip Lynne and great you got to enjoy VB with no lines.

Stayed up late last night watching Deathly Hallows part 1 and 2 so getting a late start this morning.  The plan for the day is laundry￼ what fun


----------



## macraven

_Will the shed have a phone line so you can reach Tom in his man cave...._


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Stayed up late last night watching Deathly Hallows part 1 and 2 so getting a late start this morning.



I did the same, but fell asleep before it was over.


----------



## Lynne G

How was Hulk?


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Everyone! Lynne, sounds like a nice trip so far! We got that storm last night @ 6:30. It was a doozy, lightening hit our local Target while I was in there buying an umbrella (natch) and fortunately the cashier let me finish the transaction before we had to evacuate the store. How did you like VB? We loved it, especially going in the late afternoon when everyone else is leaving! 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their day. Marshmellow’s spay surgery is end of next week, kittens are eating mushy kitten food now & we are looking forward to finally getting them into the house so we can really start playing with them & getting them domesticated.


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, that is scary.  We loved VB and will go again.  Nice you are taking care of M and all her kittens.  So cute.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Will the shed have a phone line so you can reach Tom in his man cave...._



Lol........we don’t actually get a mobile signal down there so maybe a landline connection would work........ I don’t think he’ll spend that much time down there.........the rum and wine are up here!!! 

Happy laundry day Vicki...........that’s me tomorrow!  

Charade hope dd got her shoes ok..........

Lynne........you’re a blonde??? Nice picture of you and your daughter...........

Tgrgrl.........I heard about that storm last night too........friend told me I’d have loved it........



Did get haircut today.........quite pleased with it..........just a few added layers, but feels so much lighter.......back in 2 weeks for colour......thinking of going a shade darker this time..........thinking about it........

Loving the new decor........can’t quite decide which of the rooms we’re happiest with! 

Just been handed a lovely large red wine............my husband is the best!!


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful morning in Islands, now at the Grand to enjoy some MK Halloween fun.  

And yes, Schumi, I am blonde.  Since I  married a black haired guy, both kids got shades of brown, with little one darker like her dad, and now taller than me.


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> Hope everyone else is enjoying their day. Marshmellow’s spay surgery is end of next week, kittens are eating mushy kitten food now & we are looking forward to finally getting them into the house so we can really start playing with them & getting them domesticated.



Are you planning to keep all the kitties or look for homes for them?


Had a semi-productive day today. B’s room has been measured for flooring and I disposed of her old desktop computer. Dh and I decided to splurge a little on lunch and went to Red Lobster. His summer is over now. He has to be back at school on Monday.

B and I went to the dance store to get her shoes. While we were there we also picked up new ballet shoes (had some on clearance for only $10) and 2 new leotards. I’ve asked her to go though all of her dance clothes this weekend and get rid of anything that doesn’t fit, too worn out, etc.

No big plans for the weekend. Probably should go to the grocery at some point.


----------



## pattyw

I'm so behind!! Had a bad day yesterday- received sad news about a good friend.  So, I was off today and rather than do my household work, I decided to take a mental health day! It was beautiful here so I took a driver out to the lake and had a nice long walk.  Had a nice lunch, chatted with some folks and returned home- refreshed!

Lynne- loving your vacation pictures!

Tgrgrl- Yay about Marshmellow and the babies!!

Schumi- Sorry about the cool weather!  The nights here are really cooling off- the days have been nice still!

Tink- I was supposed to be doing laundry too! Hope you finished it and are relaxing now!

Charade- sounds like a nice lunch! Love Red Lobster

 to Mac, Robo, Monyk, Keisha,Bobbie- did I miss anyone? Just saw I missed @ckmiles! Sorry!!


----------



## Lynne G

Boo to you!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Boo to you!



The MNSSHP fireworks are my favorite ones!! And I love the Boo to You song!

Hope you have lots of candy!!


----------



## Charade67

Great picture!


----------



## Lynne G

One more.


----------



## Lynne G

Last one, and purple for Schumi.


----------



## macraven

_Seems like Lynne is having fun!_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 345986
> 
> Last one, and purple for Schumi.



Lol........nice pic!!! Anything purple works for me.........glad you’re having such a lovely time.......



Planning to do an early grocery shop this morning.........looks sunny, but feels much cooler than previous weeks......so it’ll be jacket on today again. 

Got one of the guys who is fitting out Kyle’s bathroom coming round this afternoon to get our choices and get them ordered for September.........make sure I’ve picked items that will be ok size wise........should be fine. 

Takeout pizza tonight...........

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics Lynne!

Time to leave for work 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Some from the parade last night.

Hope all are having a great Saturday.  Take out pizza sounds good Schumi.  Nice Kyle ‘s bathroom will have a upgrade next month.

Letting little one sleep.  Close to 1am lights out.  

Up next, some fun with an orca and dolphins, with some ride time too.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening.........

Had the best day today.......

Tom’s birthday........didn’t plan to do much, friend called and asked if we fancied some brunch at theirs.........so he said he’d pick us up.......turned up at theirs and a load of our friends jumped out shouting Happy Birthday when we walked in........it was lovely!!! Around 16 of us altogether..........

Lunch was in a local restaurant after some champagne and light nibbles before hand........I was starving by now as I was expecting brunch when we arrived.......lol........they drove us to local restaurant around 1 and lunch was their treat......nice. 

Spent the afternoon back at their home in the garden although it was a little chillier as the day went on.......and enjoyed lots of champagne..........

Tom got lots of lovely gifts and tonight we are having a special champagne I ordered for him......a Pol Roger he loves!!! And although we had lunch out, Kyle wants pizza......he’s not out tonight, so will order one for him and we’ll share one.........a smallish one!! 

Pizza and champagne???? Who knew.............

So that’s our day..........we have the best friends! 

Hope everyone’s doing ok and having a great Saturday.............

Nice pictures Lynne...........


----------



## tink1957

to Tom!  

Now I have to go back to work.


----------



## macraven

_For Schumi’s Tom 

Surprise bd events are loads of fun_


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon SANS... It has been a busy couple of days and every time I went to sit down to say "hi" something distracted me!!! Anyway school clothes shopping is done and the teens washed their own stuff! I have had the 4 teens the last two days so it has been quite loud here. However, I will miss it when school starts they won't be around as much, I think.

Brian and Charlie are working on the basement and yard and Liv took her final SAT today! She felt good about it! This was her third one and she had a good score before but wanted better

Dinner and games with my two teens  tonight!! Liv wants a relax day tomorrow before back to school on Monday!!!


Thanks everyone for the kind words about my daughter and her speech! I really appreciate it! She says she will take a public speaking class

Schumi- glad that Tom had a nice birthday and you got to celebrate it with friends! Happy Birthday to him.

Lynne- Love your pics thanks for sharing, however I am missing PBH a lot right about now. I forget how early the parks start getting ready for Halloween.

Charade- It is nice to splurge sometimes glad you got too!! We have Red Lobster here and it is pretty good!

Monykalyn- Hope the pup continues to do better. I totally know how it feels to do everything you can to get them to eat.

Tgrgrl I am so glad to hear you are having her spayed. We need more people to do this and help the overpopulation. We did this for a feral colony a couple of years ago. I got 5 kittens from it!! Thanks for caring!!

Tink - hope work went well

Patty- So sorry to hear bad news about your friend. I hope the walk and mental health day helped that was a great idea!

Want to say "hi" to Mac, Robo, Agavegirl, and Keisha!!  I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi!
  Happy birthday to Tom!!!

 Lynne- pics are great! How was MNSSHP? I heard from friends that it is super crowded this year and not as enjoyable because of it. But, how could it be bad being at MK and, and, getting piles of candy too!! 

Patty- so sorry to hear about your friend. It is tough when those we love are going through bad times.

Bobbie- I can’t wait until my kids get a bit older & we can play some more advanced games for game night! We are finally past the Candyland & Chutes & Ladders ( a little piece of my soul died whenever I had to play these & whhhy, for the Love, were they always the longest games EVER to end) and now we are on to the intellectually stimulating PieFace and Googly Eyes.... but what can I say, the kids love it!! Sigh. 

Hello to everyone else reading along!

I am sitting by the pool & the girls are swimming with friends and the golfers in the backyard on the 7th tee are dropping F-bombs & looking for their lost golf balls in the waterway behind our house.  A typical late Saturday afternoon ! LOL


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday afternoon Sans family 

Happy Birthday to Schumi’s hubby Tom..........sounds like he had a great birthday.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies........Tom says thank oooooo too.......

mac, yes, it was a lovely surprise.........lovely day! Thank you.......

Thanks Vicki.......hope work went quickly........

Bobbie........thank you..........glad your daughter is doing a course on public speaking......it’ll help her no ends if it’s something she struggles with! 

Tgrgrl........thanks........and sounds like a fun day listening to frustrated golfers!!

Robo.......thank you......love the meme’s.......hope you’re doing ok........



Won’t be long till bedtime.........been a busy day, and a busy week all told!

Tomorrow night is Mexican night at our friends house........he has one rule......no sombrero......no Entry......should be a fun night. I’m taking desserts and snack items.......everyone brings something.......so I made a huge apple pie, key lime pie and tomorrow I’ll make another.........not sure what yet........

Always a good crowd at his house.......some of you know this is the husband of my best friend who passed away 2 years ago aged just 50 from cancer......so going in their house is a mix of memories.......but love seeing him and the kids......

Although it’s a Mexican night.......we’re going to be drinking rum! 


Janet........where are ooooooo??? 

Enjoy rest of your Saturday.......


----------



## macraven

_Yea, where is our Keisha!_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh Schumi, I forgot to tell you that this morning after I dropped my daughter off at dance, I was chatting with my neighbor in my driveway and a huge, 4 ft black racer snake came across between us! Before I could run in & close the garage door, the snake went into the garage. Ugggh! My husband & I have looked for it but we can’t find it. Now I have a fear that it’s going to get into my car at some point & make an appearance as I’m driving 50 mph down the road.  #FloridaLiving


----------



## Lynne G

A late  to Tom.  Anything is good with presents, pizza and champagne.  


 

So cute penguins.  Dodging the rain drops and hoping to see the night show.  I thought the park was busy.

Bobbie, I did not think our party was that crowded, 30 or minutes for mine train and space mountain, everything else less, with Buzz and People Mover a walk on.  After watching last castle show, made it in Buzz’s line as the clock struck 12.  Candy given at end as thank you for ending the night for us.  On way out little one got a charm with no wait.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, snake in my best Indiana Jones voice.  I hope it left your garage before got any further Tigrgrl


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Oh Schumi, I forgot to tell you that this morning after I dropped my daughter off at dance, I was chatting with my neighbor in my driveway and a huge, 4 ft black racer snake came across between us! Before I could run in & close the garage door, the snake went into the garage. Ugggh! My husband & I have looked for it but we can’t find it. Now I have a fear that it’s going to get into my car at some point & make an appearance as I’m driving 50 mph down the road.  #FloridaLiving



That terrifies me!!! 

The only thing worse than a snake or spider are snakes and spiders that disappear and you don’t know where they are!!! 

Hopefully it’ll have disappeared away into the distance..........


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigirl said:


> That terrifies me!!!
> 
> The only thing worse than a snake or spider are snakes and spiders that disappear and you don’t know where they are!!!
> 
> Hopefully it’ll have disappeared away into the distance..........



Well, I’ve thrown our old, 16 year old cat in the garage & told her to “do your job” so hopefully she will run the snake out for us!!!


----------



## macraven

_I hope your garage is not attached to your house


I hope the snake leaves your garage and moves south_


----------



## Tgrgrl

macraven said:


> _I hope your garage is not attached to your house
> 
> 
> I hope the snake leaves your garage and moves south_



Oh, of course it’s attached, door leads right into the kitchen.......


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Tom’s birthday..


A little belated, but a heartfelt Happy Birthday to Tom!



bobbie68 said:


> Liv took her final SAT today! She felt good about it! This was her third one and she had a good score before but wanted better



So wonderful she wants to better her score! Good for you Liv!




Tgrgrl said:


> the snake went into the garage


 


Tgrgrl said:


> Well, I’ve thrown our old, 16 year old cat in the garage & told her to “do your job” so hopefully she will run the snake out for us!!!



Hope your kitty scares the snake out! Keep us informed!

Lynne- Cute penguins! Keep the pictures coming!

Good day- productive day! We did a lot of yard work- it's going to be rainy this evening and tomorrow morning.

Can you believe it's Labor Day weekend next week???  

Time for a Long Island Iced tea!

Robo, Mac, Tink 
and
Monyk, Ckmiles, Charade, Keisha
and to those reading along


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I don’t really know where the day went. I didn’t really do much of anything.  Tonight B had a music recital. She takes piano and voice lessons, but singing isn’t really really where her talents lie. It’s always interesting to hear the songs the students choose to perform.  One of the vocal performances was the song Point of No Return from Phantom of the Opera. It was really kind of creepy because the people singing were brother and sister. If you’re not familiar with the song google the lyrics. 

Schumi - Happy belated birthday to Tom.

Bobbie - Wow, 3 SATs already? B has only taken it once. She will take it again in November.  I think your daughter is wise to take a public speaking class. As much as I loathe public speaking, I think everyone can benefit from taking a class.

Tgrgrl - Yikes!! I don’t know what I would do if I ever saw a snake near my house. Thankfully I have never seen any snakes outside of a zoo or aquarium. 

Lynne - Im loving the pictures.

I should get to sleep now, but will probably stay up a little while longer and watch some mindless TV.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I should get to sleep now, but will probably stay up a little while longer and watch some mindless TV.



Same here! Watching shows that I've DVR'd - so a little of everything!

Music recital- sounds nice! What was B's performance?


----------



## Monykalyn

Late again to the party!
Friday night was the event to raise money for the tiny houses for our friends sleeping outside. Bands were fabulous-first one was a take on the Post Modern Juke box/jazzy music. 2nd Tom Petty tribute band (my friend, her husband, and her brother are all in band)-friend has a fabulous voice for Tom Petty! 3rd was Paul Simon tribute band-started with Obvious Child and that awesome rhythm/drums - took our 15 year old with us and we ended up dancing to all the Paul Simon stuff. Well we did until I had to sit down right near the end-toes/foot went numb then burning/shooting pain-probably too much on broken toe. Ah well-worth it. Slept in a bit - or tried to-DH drove up to his mom's at Lake to bring back a queen mattress and box springs that are new and his step dad's sister didn't want, exchanged for queen set in oldest's kids room, DS will get her set -DD old set not pillow top and new set is. He doesn't care. Heat/humidity returned today-just in time for 90 minute soccer scrimmage this afternoon. Nachos easy dinner after.
Middle had a "friend" over-she didn't mention the friend was male when she mentioned friend. NOT ready for this!



schumigirl said:


> .the rum and wine are up here!


At least until the tiki bar goes in?



pattyw said:


> received sad news about a good friend


So sorry!  Good that you got to get a nice drive/walk in - housework will always be there-mental health is more important!



Lynne G said:


> Boo to you!





Lynne G said:


> Some from the parade last night.


Think middle is ok with a MNNSHP too-after big sister told her how much fun it is. I LOVE the Boo to you parade and music! Good shots-looks like you had good weather for it too



schumigirl said:


> Tom’s birthday



 to Tom!! Cool for surprise fun with friends!!



bobbie68 said:


> the teens washed their own stuff!


Still waiting on that to happen here!



bobbie68 said:


> However, I will miss it when school starts they won't be around as much, I think.



Yeah-even after not having 2 around for the summer-the 1-2 weeks I did have a full house-rough adjustment again when they left. Although oldest DD is home this weekend to get stuff she forgot.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv took her final SAT today


Hope she gets the score she wants!



Tgrgrl said:


> Oh, of course it’s attached, door leads right into the kitchen.......


I am ok with our garden snake in the garden - but not in house.  hope he slithered away outside and back into his home-not yours!

Hey to Mac too!! Charade that is a pretty talented kiddo of yours! And mindless TV-yeah HGTV on most of day-one show made a headboard out of old pallet wood-DH has several pallets stacked against side of house again (the chocolate comes on pallets)

Made a margarita to go with the nachos...fading fast. Bed soon I think.


----------



## Lynne G

Electric Ocean.  The guy with the green was amazing with the green lasers he was manipulating, and the first is the dj dance party host.  Very loud, but fun.  Crowds were there.  But quick jaunt back to our home away from home. 

Hope all have a great Saturday night, like we have.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Middle had a "friend" over-she didn't mention the friend was male when she mentioned friend. NOT ready for this!



I understand! Have a second margarita!


----------



## pattyw




----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Music recital- sounds nice! What was B's performance?


Her piano piece was Chim Chim Cheree from mary Poppins, For vocal she sang How Does a Moment Last Forever from the live action Beauty and the Beast. She also sang a duet (with the guy from the creepy Phantom song) Do I Love You Because You’re Beautiful from Cinderella.


----------



## pattyw

That sounds amazing, Charade! a proud moment for you and DH!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the belated birthday wishes for DH.


MonyK that sounds like such a lovely night on Friday..........apart from hurting your toe of course!!! Nachos is always a good choice!!! 

Yes, when the friends suddenly become girls/boys........it’s quite the difference. More when it’s one on one......we were used to a load of kids around our place, but when it suddenly becomes “that one” it’s a little different......but nice......


Looks nice this morning but horrible weather forecast later..........DS will drive us round to friends Mexican night.......even if it wasn’t raining.....I’m not walking round with poncho, sombrero and fake moustache on anyway......would look even more odd as both ponchos are exactly the same! Twins!! They were supposed to be different, but online company sent both the same.........wasn’t worth sending one back........

Breakfast soon..........then ironing and watching my favourite F1 Grand Prix circuit, Spa in Belgium. 

Have a great Sunday...........
,


----------



## schumigirl

All the snake talk...…………………….


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Well, I’ve thrown our old, 16 year old cat in the garage & told her to “do your job” so hopefully she will run the snake out for us!!!



Well, I hope the cat did it`s job!!!! 

Our garage is attached too and leads into Utility room......but our biggest worry is spiders. We are surrounded by fields and trees so come autumn when it starts to get cold they all want to escape inside...….lol......not welcome in our house at all!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Snakes...don't get me started on snakes.  Most of you know my snake in the bedroom story otherwise known as why I slept on the couch for a week   Good luck getting rid of it tgrgirl I never saw mine again although that is disconcerting too.

Sorry about your friend patty 

My alarm just went off to remind me that I have 20 minutes to get ready for work so I'll play catchup later.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Ole and hola Schumi.  Have fun tonight with your poncho wearing friends.  Love the fake mustache.  Hope your weather is not too bad when going tonight.  Enjoy the F1 race too.

Patty, so sorry to hear of friend.

Charade, must be so proud of B.  Still amazed our kids will be are seniors in high school.

MonyK, yeah, asked little one to wait until she was 16 to date.  She has, and  now, has only brought a boy home once. With her, all seem to be boys and girls hanging out together, more as friends.  There may be more pairing off as college kids.

Up today, some Studios time, with a check in to get a wristband for AP fun at night, from 8 to 12am Studio AP only fun.  Depending on the weather, in the afternoon, we may change into bathing suits, do the water rides in IOA, then fun at the pool. Then wash up, chill and go back to the Studios around 5 or so.

Enjoy your Sunday all!  And hope that snake has left Tgrgrl’s house.

Tink, hope your coffee was plentiful and work today goes quick.


----------



## keishashadow

RIP senator mc Cain a true non-partisan American hero who will be greatly missed sigh

Who released the hounds?  Present and accounted for; but struggling with no ipad keyboard excuse the typos  (come on amazon) and both feet now having issues. Hope podiatrist waives her magic wand tomorrow

Hope all enjoying summers end

Bacon i love but not of the Kevin variety.  Yes I know I’m in minority lol. Do like the 7 shades of tho



Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels and happy packing Lynne!
> BACON! and i did have some this am as the home I am at today had extra from breakfast mmmm.
> W
> 13 year old doggie not doing well today. He was breathing heavy this am, wouldn't get up, just laying by water bowl. Won't eat. DH went and got canned food, and tried giving him some leftover steak-not interested. If we did hospice for dogs it would be time. Not sure how DH and kids are gonna handle this when he goes. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just not interested in moving or eating. Middle had a very bad day Saturday (that reminds me I need to call to check on counselor appointment) so losing her dog is going to be rough.  May just go ahead and book the Universal trip and tell her about it so she has something to look forward to, we can run by Central Florida campus so she has excused days for "college visit". Frontier flights are $30 each way today, have an accommodation certificate for 2 bed condo ( for a week although won't need all the days). Need to discuss with DH later.
> 
> Monday memes needed!.


. Good luck; poor pooch



macraven said:


> Just don’t send those lost pounds to me
> 
> I have enough already
> 
> 
> Send them to Janet as she is not here to defend herself
> 
> Jk


 aha so that’s why my butt feels bigger haha



Lynne G said:


> Thank you Tink!  Hope you coffee is hot and plentiful.  Still gray and not so nice out light rain started too.  I need more tea.



Happy happy Lynne.  Sorry can’t link a pic but close ur eyes and think of ur fav thing. Hmm in Orlando; scratch that open them!



Lynne G said:


> Up and perky today.
> 
> View attachment 345532
> 
> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> So all can do the math:  Plane landed at 9:55pm, after leaving 40 minutes late, luggage, wet from setting out in the rain waiting for someone to move it, on the luggage carousel at 11:25pm.  Solution:  long day.
> 
> A little yay in there:  Hyatt now does online check in.  As we were waiting to board, got email with q code. Though was not a long line at check in, we went right to a little kiosk.  Held phone up to it.  Why hello, here is your key.  Two seconds later, we were up to our room.
> 
> So now the fun begins!  Well shower, car then food.  Both of us are starving.
> 
> Tea?  Eh soda or coffee for me.
> 
> Later homies!



Hope u asked for some LUV re the luggage



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 345581 Yay, room ready just after 1pm, and we have a balcony!  Chairs in closet fit on the balcony, so opened the wine, and relaxing for a few minutes.  Little one took this picture from her chair.
> 
> Bell service just gave us our bags.  After checking in, devoured pizza for lunch, then quick rides in the Studios. Upgraded little one’s ticket to a seasonal pass, renewed mine, not too bad crowds.  Hot with is special a passing shower, so resting up, then Islands, with a train ride and dinner with some Irish food.  Little one loves their burgers.  May stay for light show, maybe not.
> 
> MonyK, glad to hear dog is still here, and kids getting in the back to school mode.
> 
> Will catchup with all later.  Chao!



Believe we had a room to right of that one  balcony score there



RAPstar said:


> So I just went to CVS to pick up my Trulicity prescription (CVS isn't my regular pharmacy, but certain drugs I have to get there cause my prescription benefits are through Caremark), and the pharmacist tells me that there isn't a charge, even though I was totally expecting to pay $75 for the pens. I'm not complaining, but huh????



Our ins forces us there after 3rd refill. They suggested getting dr to write a few for 90 days for same copay!



schumigirl said:


> Well, after a bit of a delay today, our new extra large shed is now up and looking rather grand. We were a bit worried, even though it is sat on its own away from the main house, we would think it too big.......but it’s fine!! Looks good too........for a shed!!!
> 
> Now to fill it........not my job...........thankfully!!!
> 
> Decorating almost finished........looking fabulous though already........I used to enjoy painting, but seeing the experts do it is so much easier and they do a much better job than I ever could..........
> 
> House is dusty though........will be like that till it’s all done I suppose.........
> 
> Tomorrow is last day of painters, and made a hair appointment today for cut and blow dry.....can’t wait another almost three weeks.........think I’m going to get layers cut back in again......... Hope I like it..........
> 
> Now to think about what’s for dinner later.......hmmmm. No clue..........
> 
> Oh and Christmas cards on shelves in card stores here..........



Hmmm a shed could be a perfect time out place lol or sheshed. Becoming popular here



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 345715 View attachment 345716 Potter fun.
> 
> MonyK, good to hear dog still has some spunk.



Always happy to see dobby



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 345789
> 
> Robo, this one is for you.  Pumpkins making their appearance in the park.
> 
> Morning all.  Just some park time before spending the night with Mickey.
> 
> Storm came around dinner last night.  So what did we do around 7:30?  Yep, caught the bus to Volcano Bay, waited out the all clear, and just before 8, all clear and an hour of no line slides and the last 2 sliders to close the park down.  Then a 10:30 dinner in City Walk, with little one remarking why so many eating at this hour.  Short line for a donut to enjoy as waiting for boat.
> 
> Later homie, little one just got some iced coffee.  Time to people watch as little one getting ready to ride with Hulk.



Ooh pumpkin trail!




schumigirl said:


> Evening.........
> 
> Had the best day today.......
> 
> Tom’s birthday........didn’t plan to do much, friend called and asked if we fancied some brunch at theirs.........so he said he’d pick us up.......turned up at theirs and a load of our friends jumped out shouting Happy Birthday when we walked in........it was lovely!!! Around 16 of us altogether..........
> 
> Lunch was in a local restaurant after some champagne and light nibbles before hand........I was starving by now as I was expecting brunch when we arrived.......lol........they drove us to local restaurant around 1 and lunch was their treat......nice.
> 
> Spent the afternoon back at their home in the garden although it was a little chillier as the day went on.......and enjoyed lots of champagne..........
> 
> Tom got lots of lovely gifts and tonight we are having a special champagne I ordered for him......a Pol Roger he loves!!! And although we had lunch out, Kyle wants pizza......he’s not out tonight, so will order one for him and we’ll share one.........a smallish one!!
> 
> Pizza and champagne???? Who knew.............
> 
> So that’s our day..........we have the best friends!
> 
> Hope everyone’s doing ok and having a great Saturday.............
> 
> Nice pictures Lynne...........



Ha pizza & bubbly!  Love it

Tell the Lord we wish him many more! Cheers



macraven said:


> _Yea, where is our Keisha!_



I was lost but now I’m just clueless



Lynne G said:


> A late  to Tom.  Anything is good with presents, pizza and champagne.
> 
> View attachment 346152
> 
> So cute penguins.  Dodging the rain drops and hoping to see the night show.  I thought the park was busy.
> 
> Bobbie, I did not think our party was that crowded, 30 or minutes for mine train and space mountain, everything else less, with Buzz and People Mover a walk on.  After watching last castle show, made it in Buzz’s line as the clock struck 12.  Candy given at end as thank you for ending the night for us.  On way out little one got a charm with no wait.



Lucky u on no crowds. Wanted to ask re ur DDs shirt in u pic. Is that her soccer club shirt?


----------



## macraven

_Back home homie_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m getting ready to head out to church. Each week someone volunteers to bring food to Bible study. It’s our day today. Im thinking bagels from Panera. 

Back later.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> RIP senator mc Cain a true non-partisan American hero who will be greatly missed sigh
> 
> Who released the hounds?  Present and accounted for; but struggling with no ipad keyboard excuse the typos  (come on amazon) and both feet now having issues. Hope podiatrist waives her magic wand tomorrow
> 
> Hope all enjoying summers end
> 
> Bacon i love but not of the Kevin variety.  Yes I know I’m in minority lol. Do like the 7 shades of tho
> 
> Ha pizza & bubbly!  Love it
> 
> *Tell the Lord we wish him many more! Cheers*



Yes, sad to hear of his passing. He seemed to be admired and respected from all points of view. 

You`ll be glad to get new keyboard...…...and good luck with the feet tomorrow...….not a Kevin fan!!!! I`ll forgive you on that one......just cause it`s you.....

The Lord says thank you M`lady………. yes pizza and very good bubbly do go well together!!!! And no one will ever convince me otherwise...…...

You was missed!!!! Nice to have you back...……..


Horrible cold and miserable day here...…..heating is on...….

Not going out till around 7 I believe...….will try and get some pictures with fake moustache on with sombrero...…...looking forward to it...….and the rum!!! Not very Mexican of course...…..but nice!!!! 

I ended up making an apple and plum pie as an extra dessert to take tonight...….we have an abundance of plums grown this year...….loads already dropped off to farmer who turns them into "stuff"...….but they are delicious...….so many more on the trees!!! 

Off for a cuppa……...


----------



## Lynne G

Ready for AP night tonight.  Wristbands easy with not too bad a line.  Now, little one wants a bigger pool fun, so off to the third park.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, sad to hear of his passing. He seemed to be admired and respected from all points of view.
> 
> You`ll be glad to get new keyboard...…...and good luck with the feet tomorrow...….not a Kevin fan!!!! I`ll forgive you on that one......just cause it`s you.....
> 
> The Lord says thank you M`lady………. yes pizza and very good bubbly do go well together!!!! And no one will ever convince me otherwise...…...
> 
> You was missed!!!! Nice to have you back...……..
> 
> 
> Horrible cold and miserable day here...…..heating is on...….
> 
> Not going out till around 7 I believe...….will try and get some pictures with fake moustache on with sombrero...…...looking forward to it...….and the rum!!! Not very Mexican of course...…..but nice!!!!
> 
> I ended up making an apple and plum pie as an extra dessert to take tonight...….we have an abundance of plums grown this year...….loads already dropped off to farmer who turns them into "stuff"...….but they are delicious...….so many more on the trees!!!
> 
> Off for a cuppa……...



Ole! A sombrero just cries for a pic or two lol. Have fun at the fiesta 

Stuff hmm intriguing. Don’t think I’ve ever had a plum in anything but raw form.  Well plum sake but that doesn’t count


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ole! A sombrero just cries for a pic or two lol. Have fun at the fiesta
> 
> Stuff hmm intriguing. Don’t think I’ve ever had a plum in anything but raw form.  Well plum sake but that doesn’t count




 We will take pictures......probably before the rum bottle goes down.........lol.......

She makes mainly chutneys and preserves. She has a little cottage industry going with her produce, we only give her a small amount of produce compared to others......she also makes pies and always makes sure we get a few of them, she is an amazing baker ..........and she recently started making a plum liqueur which I can imagine will be incredibly sweet! 

Very traditional farmer lady........all rosy cheeked and wears her hair up in a bun all the time........


----------



## ckmiles

Good afternoon!

Hop everyone is having a great weekend!  

Lynne- loving the pics you are posting!

Like Schumi I am having Mexican tonight-  but from a restaurant.

I also made chicken tortilla soup today for lunch this week-  its a theme!

Waving hi to Tgrgrl, Tink, Lynne, Mac, Robo, Charade, Schumi Patty, Keisha,and anyone else I missed!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon.
Just woke up from a short nap and now I’m a bit groggy.Still need to get to the grocery store. We will most likely end up eating about almost every night this week. B and dh have theater rehearsals Monday-Thursday from 6-9. No time for a meal at home unless we eat supper really early. 

Keisha - I think I have replaced the keyboard case for my ipad at least 3 or 4 times. I somehow manage to keep breaking them. 

Schumi - Can’t wait to see pics. 

Got some good news today. Back when B was in 6th grade we started a Kroger rewards account for band fees. Well, since she doesn’t march, she has never had to spend any of the money in the account. I requested her balance and found out that she has almost $700. This can all be applied to the Orlando trip in the spring.


----------



## Lynne G

Aloha!  Beautiful afternoon fun in the sun.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon.
> Just woke up from a short nap and now I’m a bit groggy.Still need to get to the grocery store. We will most likely end up eating about almost every night this week. B and dh have theater rehearsals Monday-Thursday from 6-9. No time for a meal at home unless we eat supper really early.
> 
> Keisha - I think I have replaced the keyboard case for my ipad at least 3 or 4 times. I somehow manage to keep breaking them.
> 
> Schumi - Can’t wait to see pics.
> 
> Got some good news today. Back when B was in 6th grade we started a Kroger rewards account for band fees. Well, since she doesn’t march, she has never had to spend any of the money in the account. I requested her balance and found out that she has almost $700. This can all be applied to the Orlando trip in the spring.



That’s a nice windfall! 

I’ve had this zagg case sine 2015. Had to lol when I repurchased it on amazon yesterday, more than double original price    supply & demand I suppose as manufacturer no longer makes them


----------



## macraven

_I put a couple of New York strip steaks on the grill
Baked a few sweet potatoes and steamed some broccoli 

Glad I have a dishwasher 

If I had real the thread earlier, it would have been take out Mexican food_


----------



## Charade67

We are at our favorite Mexican restaurant right now. This isn’t deliberate. Dh chose the restaurant tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well dinners all around sound yummy!
Had to take DH to meet his dad as he was passing through on way to Oklahoma for their annual golf tournament. Did shopping on way home-I am responsible for my club's dinner tomorrow night. Challenge feeding 20-30 on $40 reimbursement. Found great price on pork roast-so doing pulled pork=bonus it cooks in crockpot all day so very easy for me. Coleslaw (big one from Sam's club), chips, and watermelon for dessert (also on sale-at least other farms in MO had a better watermelon season than I did!). Dinner for us tonight was blackened tilapia with mango salsa, wild rice, steamed broccoli.

Busy week ahead. Hoping I get a 4 day weekend-so far it is looking good.

Lynne was that at Volcano Bay? Never been...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep.

 

Now enjoying pass holder night.


----------



## Lynne G

So funny fellow riders and TMs.


----------



## schumigirl

Not sure if it’s good evening or good morning!

3.30am here.........just got home and we had a fabulous night......caught up with some friends we hadn’t seen in a while and some really good friends too.......

Time for bed..........although it’s nearly time to get up?? 

Catch youse soon.......will post a picture tomorrow........


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet dreams Schumi.  Glad you had a fabulous time.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one was so happy to see Frank.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

School starts today- so Im up early and at work really early to beat the school buses.  

Hope everyone has a great day!  

Great pics Lynne!


----------



## Lynne G

Two more from last night.  Walk right onto ride up to a 10 minute wait for all rides.  On way out, bad guy caught little one and made her dance with him. All were laughing and this is when they stopped to pose.  He was a hoot!


----------



## Lynne G

CK, Happy Monday!  Yeah, when school starts, my commutes becomes 10 minutes longer. Hope your day goes quick.

Up today, maybe Aquatica, with a quick late stop at SW.  Not sure.  Letting little one sleep.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi good morning  I am also up early for our first day of school... Where did the summer go. It is going to be weird being by myself all day, I have so much to do just don't know where to start!! I wanted to do a back to school special dinner last night. Charlie wanted chicken sausage and potatoes and Liv wanted my homemade mac and cheese. I compromised and did the sausage with the mac and cheese. I through buffalo sauce in it this time and everyone liked it. Everyone was happy with the compromise.

Charlie is taking Liv out to dinner tonight. She loves the hibachi near our house. He worked for Brian to earn the money. He is so thoughtful to her, it is so heart warming! They dropped on me that they are back together again. I guess the month of not being together made him realize things. They both seem happy again!!  He has this way of calming her down with her anxiety it is so nice!! You would never tell they were not together, they picked up where they left off I think for me and Liv dating it was all about the right person. I was okay with a younger age but I had to approve of him ... Good luck to all who are starting that stage!

I don't know what to do for Brian and I for dinner tonight!!!


Lynne - great pics, looks like you girls are having a great time I wish I was there. We love exploring the volcano it is really cool!! I didn't even know they had MIB meet and greet. I will look for it next time, DH likes them.

Monykalyn- that sounds like a delicious dinner for your club dinner tonight! Bonus you got stuff on sale and it is an easy dish! I started Liv doing just her school clothes about 4 years ago. She does it once at the end of the week so there is full load. I do the other small stuff. She still gets annoyed with doing it,  but I really need to focus on getting her independent. Her Asperger's makes tasks a little longer to do. I knew I had to start a long time ago! Every teen is different. I did start teaching Charlie also. Liv's close friend Guin lives with her dad and they don't have a washer and dryer,  so she did her laundry here. As long as she does it I am fine with it. Thank you and  she says she felt she did good, fingers crossed. I don't know how I will be when they are gone more with college. I am trying to do it slowly I don't like getting hit with things all at once. There will be some up sides to it though!!!  That fund raiser sounds awesome! I love to hear about helping our outside friends. Is  there any specific ones your group helps?

Schumi Glad you had a good time and looking forward to the pics!

Tgrgrl- I remember those games, I agree way to long!! It is nice to graduate to new games and yes it is all about making them happy!! We do a lot of card games and party games. I do enjoy these much more Happy gaming! Hope the snake is gone! That is the one thing I am not looking forward to when we move down there

Charade- She knew she wanted to take it more than once. I figured as long as she does good on one of  the two it would be good. In May she took her second one that I payed for. The first was through the school and they paid for it. After she got the score from the second one which was great and what she needed for the college she wasn't happy enough. I told her she can take it one more time at the end of the summer. I thought it would be good before school starts. She took  the answers and questions from the last test and studied. She also had college calculus work this summer that was on this SAT. Previously she scored lower because of that. Honestly, I think twice would have been fine but I didn't want to shoot her down! I am proud  that she wants to work hard and do her best! I hope B does great in November!! We are going to try and have all college applications done by December I am encouraging the speaking class

I want to say hi   to Mac, Tink, Keisha , Robo, ckmiles, and anyone else I missed!!  I hope everyone has a great day at work, home or any other special place


----------



## pattyw

Good Monday morning all!! Where did the weekend go????

Rainy and dreary here- but warm- 80s!! 

Went to the podiatrist this morning- been having a lot of foot pain. I fell a couple of weeks ago and I thought I broke a toe. Turns out I'm just an old lady. They took an x-ray and found that it's arthritis and bone spurs- Yuk! 

Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch, Patty, yeah stinks to be old.LOL

Keisha, hope your foot doctor visit went well.

Bobbie, sounds like all are busy.

 Mac.


----------



## macraven

_50 or anything up a few years, is not old

You still are a youngster.....lol

My dad had arthritis in his hands
And I remember how he said it was a nuisance to him

Move to warm weather and arthritis will be easier to deal with pattyw 

Good Monday morning homies!
_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ouch, Patty, yeah stinks to be old.LOL
> 
> Keisha, hope your foot doctor visit went well.
> 
> Bobbie, sounds like all are busy.
> 
> Mac.




_And another youngster (Lynne)homie here!
I can remember when you did your first solo trip to celebrate your 50th bd


Good thoughts for Keisha on her doc appt today!_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Ouch, Patty, yeah stinks to be old.LOL
> 
> Keisha, hope your foot doctor visit went well.
> 
> Bobbie, sounds like all are busy.
> 
> Mac.



Thanks Lynne! Yep- hope I'm better for the trip next month!! Your pictures are wonderful!! Glad your having a fabulous time!!

That's right! Keisha has a bad foot, too! How are you doing with yours @keishashadow?

Mac -Thx! The thought of the word "arthritis" conjures up the image of OLD! and the smell of Ben Gay!  I agree- Warmer weather is the prescription for many an ailment! I'm working on it!

Happy first day of school to Liv, Bobbie!


----------



## macraven

_Reread your post pattyw 

Bone spurs also

Yikes!
That is painful _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Reread your post pattyw
> 
> Bone spurs also
> 
> Yikes!
> That is painful _



Yeah- the doctor said that I may need surgery at some point if it gets worse! Hopefully, I can make it until Kyle is out of school.  He's going to podiatry school! But, I certainly never planned to be his first patient!


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie 
Do let us know how first day back to school went for Liv today_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Morning Mac, Lynne, Pattyw, bobby68, Schumi, Charade, Tink, tgrgrl, charade, ckmiles and all I have missed.

Pattyw sorry to hear about the the foot pain......hope the Doc can give you something to help.


Lynne enjoying the great pictures.


bobbie68 great news on Liv and Charlie.......it’s so good to see your kiddos happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pics Lynne....nice looking trip!

Had bone spurs treated few years ago.......my friend was one of the highest qualified podiatrists/bio mechanical specialists in the UK.......although it was her husband who is the surgeon/podiatry expert that eventually treated the spurs/plantar fasciitis.......cortisone injunctions twice in one heel..........touch wood no issues.....still do morning exercises to keep it at bay. And custom orthotics help too. Can be so painful. 

Hope everyone’s first day at school goes well.........think it’s next Tuesday most schools start back here.........

Hey Robo........


Will need an early night tonight!

Party went well last night.......will post a picture later when I’m on laptop........slept till around 8.30 and then got up and organised lunch for eight, well ten including us........yep, Bank Holiday Monday so it was over to ours for lunch........everyone was arriving around 11am. 

Strange mix of buffet and charcuterie stuff with no theme whatsoever..........but everyone was well fed and pitchers of sangria and Margaritas helped it along........four were at our friends last night too, so some of us were a little bleary...........

Dinner later will be snack items left over from lunch........and a snooze maybe!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Had bone spurs treated few years ago.......my friend was one of the highest qualified podiatrists/bio mechanical specialists in the UK.......although it was her husband who is the surgeon/podiatry expert that eventually treated the spurs/plantar fasciitis.......cortisone injunctions twice in one heel..........touch wood no issues.....still do morning exercises to keep it at bay. And custom orthotics help too. Can be so painful.



I think I need to look into different shoes. My crocs sandals have been comfortable but maybe need more support. Good to hear that your treatments worked!


----------



## Robo56

Hey Schumi...........glad to hear you all had a great time at the party.....the pies you made for the party sounded yummy.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I think I need to look into different shoes. My crocs sandals have been comfortable but maybe need more support. Good to hear that your treatments worked!



Crocs are no use whatsoever for that.........you do need support and croc Patricia although good with having them slightly raised heel offer no support. 

I never walk around barefoot, and totally flat shoes are the worst so I never wear them.........


Thanks Robo........pies went down well........I ended up eating some key lime pie......lol.....desserts weren’t Mexican thankfully!


----------



## Robo56

Hey Mac ......40 days from today is your VIP TOUR


----------



## Lynne G

Fun at Aquatica, up now, coasters and dolphins and whales.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the countdown Robbie.

And it is your tour also.
and pattyw, keisha, goofyfigment, vu tran and their families

Even though our group was full by end of March, still was getting pms to request joining us.
(I sent them to other homies)_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, you should post your gorgeous pictures in the SeaWorld picture forums!

All your photos are marvelous and will be well received._


----------



## schumigirl

Mac and Keisha have already seen a couple, but this is one of the ones Kyle took before we left last night...…...all the other pics are on my phone so not able to post them. 

I`m very impressed with Tom`s staunch Gringo look...……..

I was waiting to stick the moustache on once we got to friends house...….it stuck like crazy and may have waxed my upper lip taking it off!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Hola!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick fly by but I LOVE schumi's pic!! sounds like the party was a smashing good time!


----------



## Robo56

Schumi great pictures.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone ..... I tried to get some stuff done today but no go!! I just had a hard time with motivation... I did have my part time job today with Liv back at school. Liv needs to have that secure outlet to talk with all these social situations so that is what I do. It was a pretty busy work day LOL!!

Thanks mac and Patty for the well wishes for Liv today. It was so nice Mac of you to ask for me to report her day!

 She was having a great day up through lunch. She has some friends in her classes and in her lunch wave. She likes her teachers and the classes. Then it went down hill from there. Her next two classes had nobody,  who she considers a friend or reliable.   Having that social comfort in a class is so huge for her. This is the case for a lot with Asperger's. She was very upset because these are two of her college classes. One of them she needs for the college. She found out some friends that are in a different period. She emailed her guidance counselor and explained the situation. Liv came up with some options to give her to look at. She is fantastic with Liv and helps whenever she can. I was proud of her she put the email together with her feelings. It is important that she has learned to advocate for herself. I was proud of her for that. We now have to wait to see what can be done. Unfortunately I don't think Liv is going to like her options. It will be very hard for her to decide.

Patty sorry about the arthritis and bone spurs. I have had trouble for years with my arches and that is such a difficult spot. I hope you feel better soon and especially for your trip!

Robo thank you for the wishes for the kids. Yes they are happy again and that makes me very happy!

Schumi that is a great pic!! Your DH captured the look very good!

Lynne love the sea world pics! I could look at those guys all day! Hope you had fun!

The VIP tour for HHN sounds great! I hope everyone has a great time! Countdowns are so exciting!

Going to be taking the teens to the restaurant then have to decide dinner for 2


----------



## pattyw

Schumi- Thx! Yep- can't do flats- need a little heel.The hunt for a sensible yet cute shoe is on!!     I hardly recognized Tom without his signature smile- cute pictures!

Lynne- Love your pictures!! 

Robo- 40 days?? wow! Exciting!!! actually it's Frightening!

Mac & Monyk-

Bobbie- Sorry about Liv's classes.  to her that her counselor will help her do what's best for her! So good that she is standing up for herself! That's so important! I know it was hard for me to let the boys take care of such things in high school- I was always so tempted to step in like when they were young! Heck, even as adults in college, it's still hard for me to let go!

Boring night here- leftovers and housework!


----------



## macraven

_So you need heels?

Are you shorter than 5’ ?

I know Lynne and Tinyd were shorter than Keisha _


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie 
Liv did great in contacting her guidance counselor!

I do hope they can switch those two classes around 

It would help make her school year less tense for her

Hope all the homies are doing fine this evening

Monyk, we need your doggy update_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _So you need heels?
> 
> Are you shorter than 5’ ?
> 
> I know Lynne and Tinyd were shorter than Keisha _



5' 8" actually -but if I wear flats, my feet hurt, so I try to wear a little of a heel, but nothing over 2".  I think I have to do a search here for advice on comfortable and supportive sandals. I know there are a few threads on it.

Yes- need doggy update from Monyk and kitty update from Tgrgrl!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainbow over top of Adventura.

More to come later, enjoying wine as the sun sets. Awesome views.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for that reminder pattyw 

Tgrgrl updates needed on the kitty kats!_


----------



## RAPstar

Had a weird weekend. My Doordash account got hacked super early Saturday morning (close to 4am, I guess my time?) by some people in Cali who ordered 5 bottles of cognac at a total of over $400, hence the question about time. Who knew liquor stores delivered out there? I only found out from an email from Doordash that said my email address had been changed (I don't even use them often). Called my credit union and they already put credits in my account to covet the fraud while they investigate. Also notified Doordash to let them know. But on the bright side, I went to get some shoes and clothes at Kohl's and got approved for $600 in credit there. Then today I check my Capital One account to find out that my credit limit there was increased. So, it was a lot of ups and downs since Saturday lol. At least I should be fine for my cruise next week. Can't wait to get me some cheese soup in Epcot this weekend!


----------



## macraven

_That’s scary Andy!

I’m glad for you it all turned out to your advantage and that nightmare ended quickly 

Hope your trip goes smooth 

Did your roommates leave or are they still with youse?_


----------



## pattyw

Rapstar- That's horrible about your Doordash account getting hacked! Good the problem got worked out!

Have a great trip! Yum on the beer cheese soup!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _That’s scary Andy!
> 
> I’m glad for you it all turned out to your advantage and that nightmare ended quickly
> 
> Hope your trip goes smooth
> 
> Did your roommates leave or are they still with youse?_



Well it's his condo so he wouldn't leave before I did lol.



pattyw said:


> Rapstar- That's horrible about your Doordash account getting hacked! Good the problem got worked out!
> 
> Have a great trip! Yum on the beer cheese soup!



Thanks! It was partially my fault cause I did have a really simple password (since I don't use it often). All my other accounts have stronger passwords for the most part, as well as that one now.


----------



## pattyw

RAPstar said:


> Thanks! It was partially my fault cause I did have a really simple password (since I don't use it often). All my other accounts have stronger passwords for the most part, as well as that one now.



Passwords can be a nightmare- too easy, too hard, you have to keep changing them every so many days, where to record them so you don't forget but that no on sees...Yikes!


----------



## Lynne G

A glass of lovely white wine. glass of soda, and two servings of very lush sorbet, with a commanding view of a orange and red and yellow sunset.  


 

Hello I Drive in the evening.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Passwords can be a nightmare- too easy, too hard, you have to keep changing them every so many days, where to record them so you don't forget but that no on sees...Yikes!



_Story of my life or should I say nightmares 

I’ve changed my pw too many times and can’t find my master list

So I then use my other email account and start anew for some sites I read _


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> A glass of lovely white wine. glass of soda, and two servings of very lush sorbet, with a commanding view of a orange and red and yellow sunset.



Perfect night!! Enjoy! Have another drink!

I'm washing the kitchen floor!



macraven said:


> _Story of my life or should I say nightmares
> 
> I’ve changed my pw too many times and can’t find my master list
> 
> So I then use my other email account and start anew for some sites I read _



Yep! LOL!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice views!
Pulled pork for meeting was a success. 6# of pork makes a ton of food. Sent some home with members who wanted it, and still have enough leftovers for us tomorrow. Came in right under the $40 allotment. Usually I end up going over $ -we only get up to $40. Tried to get the dog to eat some (I make it with a mild dry rub, onions and can of root beer in crockpot) plain but he wasn't having it. Now won't eat the fancy dog food either, but we did find it is about timing. He eats when we eat so if his isn't ready he won't eat. He has accepted expensive deli turkey though. still getting around but it is getting hard to watch. DH wanted to go to lake for holiday weekend but I refuse to leave the dog-even with our pet sitter who is sooo good with him. Us gone would just stress him out.

@bobbie68  Sounds like Liv is really doing well-I understand today was stressful for her but good for her on advocating for herself!!

Awful about the hacked account @RAPstar!! Hope you enjoy your cruise!

All the Halloween memes from @Robo56 is making me excited about our trip! Soooo-thinking of Cabana Bay our first night as TS accommodations won't start until the next day...Would it be completely crazy to buy the discount annual pass HHN tix for arrival night (a Thursday)? I figure we'd be at resort by 830 pm-event goes til 1am. Then we could use our free ticket for either Friday or Saturday or Sunday...

Patty-i love my old Clark sandals but I can't find that same style anymore and the new ones don't feel as good to me.

Yes-how is Marshmellow and fam doing?

Watching Jurassic Park-1st one. Torn between wanting to watch til end and going to bed...didn't sleep well last night. Kitchen scene.


----------



## pattyw

Monyk-  Your dog is blessed to have you guys! 

Clarks are really nice - I have some work shoes that are comfy! Yeah- haven't seen any Clarks sandals lately. I've read about Tevas and Keens- will have to shop around online!

Time for a drink and bedtime!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Nice views!
> Pulled pork for meeting was a success. 6# of pork makes a ton of food. Sent some home with members who wanted it, and still have enough leftovers for us tomorrow. Came in right under the $40 allotment. Usually I end up going over $ -we only get up to $40. Tried to get the dog to eat some (I make it with a mild dry rub, onions and can of root beer in crockpot) plain but he wasn't having it. Now won't eat the fancy dog food either, but we did find it is about timing. He eats when we eat so if his isn't ready he won't eat. He has accepted expensive deli turkey though. still getting around but it is getting hard to watch. DH wanted to go to lake for holiday weekend but I refuse to leave the dog-even with our pet sitter who is sooo good with him. Us gone would just stress him out.
> 
> @bobbie68  Sounds like Liv is really doing well-I understand today was stressful for her but good for her on advocating for herself!!
> 
> Awful about the hacked account @RAPstar!! Hope you enjoy your cruise!
> 
> All the Halloween memes from @Robo56 is making me excited about our trip! Soooo-thinking of Cabana Bay our first night as TS accommodations won't start until the next day...Would it be completely crazy to buy the discount annual pass HHN tix for arrival night (a Thursday)? I figure we'd be at resort by 830 pm-event goes til 1am. Then we could use our free ticket for either Friday or Saturday or Sunday...
> 
> Patty-i love my old Clark sandals but I can't find that same style anymore and the new ones don't feel as good to me.
> 
> Yes-how is Marshmellow and fam doing?
> 
> Watching Jurassic Park-1st one. Torn between wanting to watch til end and going to bed...didn't sleep well last night. Kitchen scene.



Love Pulled pork!! And nice to be under budget! It’s usually a big hit at gatherings.........I’ve just brought some we had portioned and frozen last batch I made out for dinner tonight.......still to decide what to have with it.......

Hope doggy feels better and gets back to eating again soon..........I can see why you wouldn’t want to leave him......love the first Jurassic Park movie!!! 


Out all morning today........one of those mornings with a couple of appointments...........feels very autumnal in the mornings and early evenings now........even though I love the heat, I do love the start of autumn......

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## bobbie68

Good Morning Sans... I just dropped Liv off and waiting  to hear if I have a doctors appointment. I have one day down and the office remind says it's another. I don't want to get ready if I don't have to. I really think the neighborhood has the 411 on us that we are the crazy cat family. My neighbors two older kittens have been hanging in my yard the last few days. I put food and water out for them no biggie. I noticed at night they are there too. I am thinking my neighbor is not taking care of them anymore...Brian is going over there tonight to ask! I really hope I am wrong.

The "squad" is coming over today and staying for dinner. I am going to make this dish that I kind of altered from a recipe. It has egg noodles, layered with ground turkey, black beans, some spicy sauce and cheese. The kids love it. I make two trays and it's gone! Last night Brian and I decided on Chipotle for dinner. We love their bowls. The teens had a great dinner at the restaurant

Thank you Mac, Patty and Monykalyn for the kind words regarding Liv on her day and advocating for herself. Yes it is very hard not to step in but I know I need to let her do it! Thanks for the support

Lynne love the pics with Adventura it looks like a nice place. Keep enjoying the trip!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 A

 

 

The above is my nod to Sheldon Cooper 

 

 


Sunny day here in my neck of the woods.......always nice to see the sun.


Lynne cool pics from top of Aventura.


The President is coming to town on Thursday. Just seen in the local paper online that the opposing political party said they are going to bus in protesters from other areas of Indiana, Kentucky and Illinois. Hope cool heads prevail and they don’t tear up the town. There are a lot of small businesses in downtown Evansville who have invested there to revitalize the area many years ago


35 days till my first night of HHH......cant tell I’am excited right 


House keeping today and then maybe some Halloween decorations. I usually wait until September 1st, but don’t think  I can.....LOL





 
Dessert table from Halloween party last year

 

My witchy tree last year


----------



## macraven

_Your pictures!_


----------



## macraven

_Btw 
Your first pic of the minion with the mustache looks like what Carole and Tom were wearing 

Sombrero too..._


----------



## pattyw

Schumi & Mac-

Bobbie- Sounds like a delicious recipe! 

Beautiful decorations, Robo!

Lynne- Can't wait for more pictures!

Happy Tuesday all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Tuesday!  Some park time this steamy morning.  Mummy got red shirt little one raising her hands, and then she had a ride with Dr. Doom.

Waiting in this 30 or so minutes wait for a live dinosaur.  Hmm, just announced line may close soon.  Maybe not and will come back. 

MonyK, so sorry to hear of dog, lucky that he is so well taken care of.  Hugs. Oh and yum bbq pork.

Bobbie, glad to hear Liv and gang are adjusting to this new school year.  Enjoy hearing how well Liv is doing with asserting herself.

Lasted homies.  Be good!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Btw
> Your first pic of the minion with the mustache looks like what Carole and Tom were wearing
> 
> Sombrero too..._



I thought that too!!!! lol...…..


Turned out a beautiful day here...….around 20c which is 70F......not too bad...…..

Pulled pork for us tonight......nice and spicy...….just having them with wraps and a little salad though as we can`t be bothered cooking much......no wedges tonight...…

Feels like a Monday as yesterday was a Bank Holiday in England...…….

15 sleeps till overnight at airport and 17 sleeps till our opening night of HHN


----------



## macraven

_Lynne 
How come you were not in that mummy ride?
I enlarged the pic and only saw little one 

Know you are having fun!_


----------



## macraven

_And it is also taco Tuesday so the day for me to get my beef chalupa supreme _


----------



## tink1957

Happy taco Tuesday! 

Love all the darkside pics Lynne, glad you're having a fun trip.

I'm getting excited too Robo, only 3 weeks to go 

Hope your pup gets better soon monyk, it's so hard when they get old 

Hi to mac, keisha, Carole, bobbie, patty, charade and Robbie and anyone else I missed.

I finally have a few days off and i'm trying to get caught up on my housework  Trey visited us last night and we grilled out steaks, hamburgers and hotdogs.  We had enough leftovers to send some back to his roommates and to feed all of us for the next few days.  

Time to get back to my housework.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Lynne
> How come you were not in that mummy ride?
> I enlarged the pic and only saw little one
> 
> Know you are having fun!_



Was next to her in blue.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Well, hello Blue.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......your daughter is the image of you!!! You can really see it in those pictures above! Especially the first one.......

Tink......enjoy a few days off........hope you get to chill out a little...... glad Trey is doing ok in his new abode!! And lovely he visits his mum.........food is always more fun with family and friends.........


Barely 8pm and getting dark already...........winter is drawing in quickly........well, autumn sounds better........been lovely all day, but you can feel that little chill again at night now....no more sitting out with glasses of wine. Although I did like MonyK’s suggestion of a Tiki Bar in the shed.........although no heating in it and it’s a little far from the house!!! Maybe stick to sitting room..........

Trying to catch up on emails too...........


----------



## macraven

_Lynne now I see youse in the mummy ride

Had to use my iMac to enlarge your pic to see youse

Thanks for sharing your trip with us_


----------



## RAPstar

This week will not end soon enough. I'm taking care of the mail all this week at work to make up for the newer girl having to do it all next week while I'm gone, and we had 400 claims Monday and 300 today. On top of that, the buses have been all over the place this week. The one that takes me to work was 7 minutes late yesterday. Then the one that takes me home was close to 20 minutes late today and even later yesterday. It's too hot for this shizz.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Robbie...at least you can tell yourself that you're going on vacation next week.

You'll forget all about it when you're sailing with an umbrella drink in hand.


----------



## buckeev

All dem cool pics makin' me


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I finally have a few days off and i'm trying to get caught up on my housework Trey visited us last night and we grilled out steaks, hamburgers and hotdogs. We had enough leftovers to send some back to his roommates and to feed all of us for the next few days.



Glad you can relax for a few days and nice to have dinner with Trey! 

Lynne- Loving the pictures! I feel on vacation, too when I look at your pictures! 

Rapstar- You'll be on vacation soon!!

Buckeev-

Have a great evening everyone!!


----------



## macraven

_Andy once you start vacation you will be so happy and work will be the last thing in your thoughts

Next week and you’ll be in Florida 



Hope all the homies are doing fine_


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I am not having a good day today. Yesterday I went to Walmart and used the self service register. I got $20 cash back. This afternoon I opened my wallet to pay for something and no 20 dollar bill. I think what happened is I took my receipt at Walmart and forgot the cash. I called to see if some honest person turned it in, but no such luck. This afternoon I called about our flooring quote (They were supposed to call us). I was given a quote about twice what we expected. They were quoting prices on stuff that was not mentioned when were initially spoke to them. Dh wants to go and speak to someone in person, but we will probably also look at some other places.  On the plus side, I sold another item for B's band fundraiser. 



ckmiles said:


> School starts today- so Im up early and at work really early to beat the school buses.


 Hope everyone has had a good first couple of days. We are already in week 3.



bobbie68 said:


> I started Liv doing just her school clothes about 4 years ago. She does it once at the end of the week so there is full load. I do the other small stuff. She still gets annoyed with doing it, but I really need to focus on getting her independent. Her Asperger's makes tasks a little longer to do. I knew I had to start a long time ago! Every teen is different.


I am working on the independence thing with B too. She has been doing her own laundry since 4th grade, but still has other skills she needs to learn like cooking. (I hate cooking, so I am probably the worst on to teach her.)



bobbie68 said:


> I hope B does great in November!!


 Thanks. We found a really good SAT tutor in our area. She will resume classes with him in October. 



pattyw said:


> Went to the podiatrist this morning- been having a lot of foot pain. I fell a couple of weeks ago and I thought I broke a toe. Turns out I'm just an old lady. They took an x-ray and found that it's arthritis and bone spurs- Yuk!


 Sorry to hear about that. I was diagnosed with arthritis in my knees last year. 



schumigirl said:


> I never walk around barefoot, and totally flat shoes are the worst so I never wear them...


 I was about to say that I practically live in flats, but noticed that my favorite shoes (I have 2 pair in different colors) actually have about a 3/4 inch heel on them. I won't go any higher and 2 inches, and it's very rare that i wear them that high.




schumigirl said:


> I`m very impressed with Tom`s staunch Gringo look...……..


 He looks like a completely different person. 



RAPstar said:


> Had a weird weekend. My Doordash account got hacked super early Saturday morning


 Sorry to hear about that. I've had a debit card and credit compromised, so I know how frustrating that can be. 



Robo56 said:


> The President is coming to town on Thursday.


The last time he came to our town B and I left town for the day.  I didn't want to deal with all the extra traffic and security.  Many years ago dh and I almost got into an altercation with the secret service, but didn't know it was them at the time. 



RAPstar said:


> and we had 400 claims Monday and 300 today.


 i sympathize, but I'm on the other side of the equation. I'm having to call insurance companies to try to find out why claims haven't been paid yet. 

I think i am caught up. I hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I am not having a good day today. Yesterday I went to Walmart and used the self service register. I got $20 cash back. This afternoon I opened my wallet to pay for something and no 20 dollar bill. I think what happened is I took my receipt at Walmart and forgot the cash. I called to see if some honest person turned it in, but no such luck. This afternoon I called about our flooring quote (They were supposed to call us). I was given a quote about twice what we expected. They were quoting prices on stuff that was not mentioned when were initially spoke to them. Dh wants to go and speak to someone in person, but we will probably also look at some other places.  On the plus side, I sold another item for B's band fundraiser.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good first couple of days. We are already in week 3.
> 
> 
> I am working on the independence thing with B too. She has been doing her own laundry since 4th grade, but still has other skills she needs to learn like cooking. (I hate cooking, so I am probably the worst on to teach her.)
> 
> Thanks. We found a really good SAT tutor in our area. She will resume classes with him in October.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. I was diagnosed with arthritis in my knees last year.
> 
> I was about to say that I practically live in flats, but noticed that my favorite shoes (I have 2 pair in different colors) actually have about a 3/4 inch heel on them. I won't go any higher and 2 inches, and it's very rare that i wear them that high.
> 
> 
> He looks like a completely different person.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. I've had a debit card and credit compromised, so I know how frustrating that can be.
> 
> The last time he came to our town B and I left town for the day.  I didn't want to deal with all the extra traffic and security.  Many years ago dh and I almost got into an altercation with the secret service, but didn't know it was them at the time.
> 
> i sympathize, but I'm on the other side of the equation. I'm having to call insurance companies to try to find out why claims haven't been paid yet.
> 
> I think i am caught up. I hope I haven't missed anyone.



Maybe ask the store to check the till you went to.......if that one is $20 up it might not have given it to you.......sorry that happened to you! 

As for heels......well, I haven’t worn proper high heels since Wham were huge in the mid 80’s! I just can’t wear them......but with my heel isssues I’m supposed to wear anything that’s not totally flat......so even slippers have orthotics in them......I just have to deal with it.

I hear you on the cost of things! We recently decorated and had new flooring put down in all the rooms........we expected it to be expensive, but even so.......wow!! Stuff we have chosen for Kyle’s bathroom floor which is getting done in September, when the guy gave us the price for it, I asked if it had diamonds laced through it!!! It’ll be lovely though..........good luck with that! 


Up early..........it was so dark, or much darker this morning..........

Will be white toast and marmalade this morning for breakfast.........local farmer makes the best home made marmalade ever!!! Along with other lovely treats!! Then some housework and ironing, and the man is coming out to measure up for new blinds for all the rooms recently decorated.........he’s so busy so we had to wait till today......he’s worth it though. Like the guys and their blinds are good quality. 

Time for early cup of tea as DS is just leaving for work...........


----------



## schumigirl

And for Keisha`s beautiful little granddaughter...……….a day late...……………..


----------



## macraven

_Happy belated birthday for Keisha’s  lily

_


----------



## macraven

_Woke up at 5

Some one was snoring 

Probably will be a long day for me

Hope all homies doing fine _


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _Woke up at 5
> 
> Some one was snoring
> 
> Probably will be a long day for me
> 
> Hope all homies doing fine _



I wake up at 5 every day. Wheeeeeee


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I wake up at 5 every day. Wheeeeeee



_You’ll be able to break that habit once you quit work 
Lol_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _You’ll be able to break that habit once you quit work
> Lol_



Hopefully lol


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure, early bird habit is hard to break. I am now up around 4:30 every morning, thanks to DH’s day, though my alarm went off at 5 every morning for 25 years before the earlier start a few years ago.  Helps that we both prefer an early start to the day. 

Robbie, sorry to hear of all your work and commute dragging ya down, but vacation will be here soon.

Have not worn high heels in some time now.  With issues with an ankle and knee, my shoes are mostly low heel types.  But around the house, all are in bare feet.  And I do not mind flip flops, but they cannot be the really cheap ones if I need to walk all day in them.  
 

Why yes it is, and today,the 29th, little one was born just after the clock struck 12 noon, 17 years ago.  Birthday dinner, and some water park fun this morning.  

After the heavy rain yesterday that started around 2 on and ended around 7 or so in the evening.  We went for a late lunch offsite, and got to drive in a river, but hey, the donut light was on, so some doughnuts for dessert was bought after sitting in traffic for 2 miles. Seemed when the rain started to look like a monsoon, little one’s phone lit up with all the accidents popping up.    And while in donut shop, huge lightning bolt very close.  All jumped, including the workers.  Must have hit something, as fire truck was speeding by a minute later.  Decided to go to the mall, that was so close, shopped and had an off-site late dinner too.  Was a short park day, but hey, we still had fun.  More rain predicted this afternoon, so we’re going to the water park soon. Sun is out, and early entry.  

Later homies!


----------



## schumigirl

To Lynne G daughter...…….

Hope it`s a lovely birthday for her...…….

Heard about the weather last night...…..there was a tree knocked over in IOA I believe...….In Seuss area...……

But excited to hear the food tents have arrived for HHN!!!! 


Waiting for the blind man to visit...…..stop laughing Janet!!!!! 

Got local blind company...….the window blind type...…..coming out to measure up five windows we want new blinds on...…..due anytime...….just hope I can get exactly what I want...….or at least close...….


----------



## bobbie68

Morning Sans .... We are going to have a hot day here today it should be in the 90's ... I know crazy but I love the summer and heat!!! I wear support shoes except in the summer I wear flip flops but I think that maybe changing soon. I can feel my feel aging LOL!!  The squad had a good time over last night, dinner was good and they left me some left overs for once!! 

Liv is at guidance this morning to change her schedule. The counselor saw her yesterday and gave her some options and was  very understanding. We talked it over last night and she made her choices to do some switching. She will lose two of her art classes but be in the two classes with friends she didn't have friends with. It was the best move even though she is sad about her art classes. Liv texted me and said she can't get into her last art class next semester possibly. There was room in the class yesterday, but not today. The counselor told her it should open up for her. I hope so she was really looking forward to it. She did pick up a creative writing/ journalism class though. I think she will like that! She seems okay with everything.

Schumi they are saying we will have an Indian summer here in the northeast. I hope so, I really can't take winter much more. I hope you get some more warm nights to enjoy being outside. Glad to hear you like fall it can be a pretty time of the year. Yum on the marmalade, how nice to have local farmers near you for that stuff. I love fresh stuff from there. Here's to 17 more sleeps to HHN 

mac sorry to hear you were up with the snoring... Hopefully you can take a nap later! I love nap time when I can!

Charade - sorry to hear about the $20.00, that stinks when it happens. I hope you can recover it! I understand about the quote thing. It has happened to us. Congrats on selling another fund raiser,one step closer to the trip

RAPstar-sorry you are having a rough week. Vacation next week 

Lynne The pictures are great! Looks like a great time! I agree with Lynne your daughter looks like you! Great memories!

Monykalyn sorry about the pup, sending well wishes for him

 Hi to Patty, Buckeev, Tink, Robo, Tgrgrl, Keisha, and to anybody else my have forgotten! 

I am off to clean than a hair cut!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Birthday to your daughter Lynne


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Why is it that on days I can sleep late I always wake up at 6 am?

Enjoying my first cup of coffee and contemplating what to do today ..I may just relax and enjoy the day_(that probably won't happen)_

to Lynne's little one and a belated  to keisha's little gd.

No flats or heels for me either except my croc flip flops whenever I don't have to be on my feet all day.  I usually wear kswiss tubes since they're the only shoes I have found that don't hurt my feet after a long day.  I haven't worn high heels since the 80s when I weighed 110 lbs.

Glad Liv got her schedule sorted bobbie 

Wishing I had some of Carole's marmalade our fruit trees didn't do well this year.  We did get a few peaches but no apples.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Yesterday I went to Walmart and used the self service register. I got $20 cash back. This afternoon I opened my wallet to pay for something and no 20 dollar bill. I think what happened is I took my receipt at Walmart and forgot the cash. I called to see if some honest person turned it in, but no such luck



So sorry about that Charade!  Hope today is a better day!



bobbie68 said:


> I am off to clean than a hair cut!



Sounds great, Bobbie!!

 To Lynne's DD
to Keisha's GD

 Schumi, Mac, Robo, Tink, Rapstar, Tigrgrl, Lynne, Keisha, Buckeev and to anyone else that I forgot because my coffee hasn't kicked in yet

Happy Wednesday all!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hola indeed senoras & senors. Seniors too haha

Amazon delivered...a keyboard folio that wouldn’t hold a charge.  Tracked down ups drop off and waiting for the next pkg to appear tomorrow. They are cramping my style 

Lynne happy birthday to that dead ringer of a DD.  She looks like an adult!  Wow they grow fast


Charade67 said:


> We are at our favorite Mexican restaurant right now. This isn’t deliberate. Dh chose the restaurant tonight.



Not a Mexican food fan but any dinner out works for me



Monykalyn said:


> Well dinners all around sound yummy!
> Had to take DH to meet his dad as he was passing through on way to Oklahoma for their annual golf tournament. Did shopping on way home-I am responsible for my club's dinner tomorrow night. Challenge feeding 20-30 on $40 reimbursement. Found great price on pork roast-so doing pulled pork=bonus it cooks in crockpot all day so very easy for me. Coleslaw (big one from Sam's club), chips, and watermelon for dessert (also on sale-at least other farms in MO had a better watermelon season than I did!). Dinner for us tonight was blackened tilapia with mango salsa, wild rice, steamed broccoli.
> 
> Busy week ahead. Hoping I get a 4 day weekend-so far it is looking good.
> 
> Lynne was that at Volcano Bay? Never been...



Never tried their coleslaw. Any good?  The red skinned potatoe salad ok if doctored up with celery etc



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 346391
> 
> Little one was so happy to see Frank.



Um was he stuffed?



Lynne G said:


> Ouch, Patty, yeah stinks to be old.LOL
> 
> Keisha, hope your foot doctor visit went well.
> 
> Bobbie, sounds like all are busy.
> 
> Mac.



They handed me scripts galore, including PT 3 x week for 6 weeks. Um I’ll be in MCO 9/29 hahaha.  Also have to schedule  a NCV   Hate them! Bad hair for months afterwards

Cool 3d imaging thing vs standing in the goo for new orthotics 

Happy happy joy joy



macraven said:


> _Reread your post pattyw
> 
> Bone spurs also
> 
> Yikes!
> That is painful _



They are a witch



pattyw said:


> Yeah- the doctor said that I may need surgery at some point if it gets worse! Hopefully, I can make it until Kyle is out of school.  He's going to podiatry schoolnon ! But, I certainly never planned to be his first patient!


FAMILY DISCOUNT LOL.  I have a few longstanding on bad foot. Had severaldrs say they can be non eventful, cause no symptoms   Go figure



pattyw said:


> I think I need to look into different shoes. My crocs sandals have been comfortable but maybe need more support. Good to hear that your treatments worked!



Told the crocs if used for more than house shoes cause own issues with sliding around in them due to loose fit.  Otherwise they mimic orthotics



macraven said:


> _Thanks for the countdown Robbie.
> 
> And it is your tour also.
> and pattyw, keisha, goofyfigment, vu tran and their families
> 
> Even though our group was full by end of March, still was getting pms to request joining us.
> (I sent them to other homies)_



Naw we just hold onto ur coat tails lol



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone ..... I tried to get some stuff done today but no go!! I just had a hard time with motivation... I did have my part time job today with Liv back at school. Liv needs to have that secure outlet to talk with all these social situations so that is what I do. It was a pretty busy work day LOL!!
> 
> Thanks mac and Patty for the well wishes for Liv today. It was so nice Mac of you to ask for me to report her day!
> 
> She was having a great day up through lunch. She has some friends in her classes and in her lunch wave. She likes her teachers and the classes. Then it went down hill from there. Her next two classes had nobody,  who she considers a friend or reliable.   Having that social comfort in a class is so huge for her. This is the case for a lot with Asperger's. She was very upset because these are two of her college classes. One of them she needs for the college. She found out some friends that are in a different period. She emailed her guidance counselor and explained the situation. Liv came up with some options to give her to look at. She is fantastic with Liv and helps whenever she can. I was proud of her she put the email together with her feelings. It is important that she has learned to advocate for herself. I was proud of her for that. We now have to wait to see what can be done. Unfortunately I don't think Liv is going to like her options. It will be very hard for her to decide.
> 
> Patty sorry about the arthritis and bone spurs. I have had trouble for years with my arches and that is such a difficult spot. I hope you feel better soon and especially for your trip!
> 
> Robo thank you for the wishes for the kids. Yes they are happy again and that makes me very happy!
> 
> Schumi that is a great pic!! Your DH captured the look very good!
> 
> Lynne love the sea world pics! I could look at those guys all day! Hope you had fun!
> 
> The VIP tour for HHN sounds great! I hope everyone has a great time! Countdowns are so exciting!
> 
> Going to be taking the teens to the restaurant then have to decide dinner for 2



She’s lucky to have u as her advocate.  Hope things settle down for her at school. 



macraven said:


> _So you need heels?
> 
> Are you shorter than 5’ ?
> 
> I know Lynne and Tinyd were shorter than Keisha _



I project taller, in my mind. There is a group pic Carole posted wher I appear to hold my own.



RAPstar said:


> Had a weird weekend. My Doordash account got hacked super early Saturday morning (close to 4am, I guess my time?) by some people in Cali who ordered 5 bottles of cognac at a total of over $400, hence the question about time. Who knew liquor stores delivered out there? I only found out from an email from Doordash that said my email address had been changed (I don't even use them often). Called my credit union and they already put credits in my account to covet the fraud while they investigate. Also notified Doordash to let them know. But on the bright side, I went to get some shoes and clothes at Kohl's and got approved for $600 in credit there. Then today I check my Capital One account to find out that my credit limit there was increased. So, it was a lot of ups and downs since Saturday lol. At least I should be fine for my cruise next week. Can't wait to get me some cheese soup in Epcot this weekend!



Never heard of doordash but yikes that stinks

Congrats on the credit offers



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 346719 A
> 
> View attachment 346716
> 
> View attachment 346718
> 
> The above is my nod to Sheldon Cooper
> 
> View attachment 346717
> 
> View attachment 346715
> 
> 
> Sunny day here in my neck of the woods.......always nice to see the sun.
> 
> 
> Lynne cool pics from top of Aventura.
> 
> 
> The President is coming to town on Thursday. Just seen in the local paper online that the opposing political party said they are going to bus in protesters from other areas of Indiana, Kentucky and Illinois. Hope cool heads prevail and they don’t tear up the town. There are a lot of small businesses in downtown Evansville who have invested there to revitalize the area many years ago
> 
> 
> 35 days till my first night of HHH......cant tell I’am excited right
> 
> 
> House keeping today and then maybe some Halloween decorations. I usually wait until September 1st, but don’t think  I can.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346725
> Dessert table from Halloween party last year
> 
> View attachment 346727
> 
> My witchy tree last year





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 346760



Great pics



schumigirl said:


> Lynne......your daughter is the image of you!!! You can really see it in those pictures above! Especially the first one.......
> 
> Tink......enjoy a few days off........hope you get to chill out a little...... glad Trey is doing ok in his new abode!! And lovely he visits his mum.........food is always more fun with family and friends.........
> 
> 
> Barely 8pm and getting dark already...........winter is drawing in quickly........well, autumn sounds better........been lovely all day, but you can feel that little chill again at night now....no more sitting out with glasses of wine. Although I did like MonyK’s suggestion of a Tiki Bar in the shed.........although no heating in it and it’s a little far from the house!!! Maybe stick to sitting room..........
> 
> Trying to catch up on emails too...........



Pumpkin spice lattes are back for better or I say worse. Fall my least fav season other than Halloween.  Often had snow on the decorations 



RAPstar said:


> This week will not end soon enough. I'm taking care of the mail all this week at work to make up for the newer girl having to do it all next week while I'm gone, and we had 400 claims Monday and 300 today. On top of that, the buses have been all over the place this week. The one that takes me to work was 7 minutes late yesterday. Then the one that takes me home was close to 20 minutes late today and even later yesterday. It's too hot for this shizz.



Wait till u get back. Desk will prob be covered in work lol



schumigirl said:


> Maybe ask the store to check the till you went to.......if that one is $20 up it might not have given it to you.......sorry that happened to you!
> 
> As for heels......well, I haven’t worn proper high heels since Wham were huge in the mid 80’s! I just can’t wear them......but with my heel isssues I’m supposed to wear anything that’s not totally flat......so even slippers have orthotics in them......I just have to deal with it.
> 
> I hear you on the cost of things! We recently decorated and had new flooring put down in all the rooms........we expected it to be expensive, but even so.......wow!! Stuff we have chosen for Kyle’s bathroom floor which is getting done in September, when the guy gave us the price for it, I asked if it had diamonds laced through it!!! It’ll be lovely though..........good luck with that!
> 
> 
> Up early..........it was so dark, or much darker this morning..........
> 
> Will be white toast and marmalade this morning for breakfast.........local farmer makes the best home made marmalade ever!!! Along with other lovely treats!! Then some housework and ironing, and the man is coming out to measure up for new blinds for all the rooms recently decorated.........he’s so busy so we had to wait till today......he’s worth it though. Like the guys and their blinds are good quality.
> 
> Time for early cup of tea as DS is just leaving for work...........



Cheers to working in both snapes on a plane & wham references lately lol



macraven said:


> _Woke up at 5
> 
> Some one was snoring
> 
> Probably will be a long day for me
> 
> Hope all homies doing fine _



Just imagine all you’ll get done today 

Wasn’t it u who told me they love dukes mayo?  Just read article that stated it’s regular Hellmann brand but with that brand name mostly central US westward. Don’t have that brand here



RAPstar said:


> I wake up at 5 every day. Wheeeeeee



I get up at shortly after 3 am to haul middle son to work since medical pull on DL. I really hope it’s restored soon   State taking their sweet time processing it



schumigirl said:


> To Lynne G daughter...…….
> 
> Hope it`s a lovely birthday for her...…….
> 
> Heard about the weather last night...…..there was a tree knocked over in IOA I believe...….In Seuss area...……
> 
> But excited to hear the food tents have arrived for HHN!!!!
> 
> 
> Waiting for the blind man to visit...…..stop laughing Janet!!!!!
> 
> Got local blind company...….the window blind type...…..coming out to measure up five windows we want new blinds on...…..due anytime...….just hope I can get exactly what I want...….or at least close...….



I’m still snorting lol




tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Why is it that on days I can sleep late I always wake up at 6 am?
> 
> Enjoying my first cup of coffee and contemplating what to do today ..I may just relax and enjoy the day_(that probably won't happen)_
> 
> to Lynne's little one and a belated  to keisha's little gd.
> 
> No flats or heels for me either except my croc flip flops whenever I don't have to be on my feet all day.  I usually wear kswiss tubes since they're the only shoes I have found that don't hurt my feet after a long day.  I haven't worn high heels since the 80s when I weighed 110 lbs.
> 
> Glad Liv got her schedule sorted bobbie
> 
> Wishing I had some of Carole's marmalade our fruit trees didn't do well this year.  We did get a few peaches but no apples.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



I have held onto my fav good heels. Maybe they’ll bury me in a pair lol


----------



## macraven

_To Lynne’s little one 
(Who looks taller than Lynne now)

Hope little one has the best birthday ever with the best mom in earth!
_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Told the crocs if used for more than house shoes cause own issues with sliding around in them due to loose fit. Otherwise they mimic orthotics



I love my crocs sandals, but they are dangerous when wet. I slide around a lot! 

I think our DIS meets will include a lot of foot talk!  We need to compare notes on our issues, treatments, and shoes!! Over a few cocktails, of course!


----------



## macraven

_Man Keisha, you are on a writing streak

And that is a good thing

Hope your keyboard really arrives tomorrow 
I know you got one today but next one will charge up and work for you

Typing on a phone is not an easy thing to do 
I still can’t quote others when using the iPhone 

Shoes for me are now running shoes with the better built up arch
Cheapest I found found are $250

Church in a dress and running shoes 
No one down here even notices it

Janet I do hope your feet issues can be fixed without surgery 


And for all the homies that have feet issues, I do hope it eases up and surgery can be avoided


Wendy our miss Wednesday day gal here, know I still hold you up in prayers and wish you will be pain free soon with the back surgery being successful!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Some  are due to Lynne and Keisha's precious ones!
Yep get stuff done before rain sets in! Glad I will have a rental car on our trip. Even though we've had DD in town last few times we've gone to Un it was making me stir crazy to not have actual car on site with me.

Feet issues-yeah I can relate, although I would be barefoot all the time if I could



schumigirl said:


> he’s worth it though. Like the guys and their blinds are good quality.


Blind man there yet?  I hear you on good blinds. Our Arkansas house was a new build, we had custom blinds put in (almost like plantation shutters but not as thick(? if that makes sense?), they were also "cordless" which was awesome as we had young children and no cords means no way to strangle either. So when we bought our current house I looked for those same blinds-no longer made!!!!! I got some I am ok with, but not all window have blinds either (curtains yes, blinds no).



keishashadow said:


> Never tried their coleslaw. Any good? The red skinned potatoe salad ok if doctored up with celery etc


 Coleslaw is good, but I find their potato salad bland as well, unless doctored up!

Talked a bit yesterday with DH about maybe having to put dog to sleep. He's eating even less, even with tempting him with favorite stuff. Breathing heavy. Don't think he is pain, he's getting lots of attention. There is a pet hospice service our pet sitter recommended.  Need to look into that. Kids are aware our baby is not going to be around much longer...

Not to be a downer-I have a 4 day weekend upcoming! Need to get to neglected garden and plant some fall stuff.


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie, we are incredibly lucky with farmers around here...….we get eggs from one and produce like pies, chutneys and preserves from another......she makes the best lemon curd ever!!!! Glad your daughter is doing ok and happy with the choices...…..

Vicki......oh my we have an abundance of fruit this year!!!! Plums are by far the biggest yield we have ever had...…..and not much bird damage this year......no peck marks on them...….pears are now starting to bloom and look to be huge, and even the apples are massive already...…...will get them all to the farmer as soon as they`re all ready...…..but, wish we could grow peaches!!!!! Not warm enough here...…...I did attempt some strawberry plants earlier, but no luck so far..maybe next year...….

Janet...….lol...…...the blind man has been and gone...….did get them all ordered...……..hope they`re fitted before we go...…..he thinks they should be......glad you like the references...……

Pumpkin spice isn't my favourite flavor either...……..saw this yesterday when someone complained it was everywhere...….


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Some  are due to Lynne and Keisha's precious ones!
> Yep get stuff done before rain sets in! Glad I will have a rental car on our trip. Even though we've had DD in town last few times we've gone to Un it was making me stir crazy to not have actual car on site with me.
> 
> Feet issues-yeah I can relate, although I would be barefoot all the time if I could
> 
> 
> Blind man there yet?  I hear you on good blinds. Our Arkansas house was a new build, we had custom blinds put in (almost like plantation shutters but not as thick(? if that makes sense?), they were also "cordless" which was awesome as we had young children and no cords means no way to strangle either. So when we bought our current house I looked for those same blinds-no longer made!!!!! I got some I am ok with, but not all window have blinds either (curtains yes, blinds no).
> 
> Coleslaw is good, but I find their potato salad bland as well, unless doctored up!
> 
> Talked a bit yesterday with DH about maybe having to put dog to sleep. He's eating even less, even with tempting him with favorite stuff. Breathing heavy. Don't think he is pain, he's getting lots of attention. There is a pet hospice service our pet sitter recommended.  Need to look into that. Kids are aware our baby is not going to be around much longer...
> 
> Not to be a downer-I have a 4 day weekend upcoming! Need to get to neglected garden and plant some fall stuff.



Yes, been and gone!!! 

I know what you mean about the shutters...….we had them but replaced them as I felt they were too dark in some rooms......I like cordless...….these one are remote as I`m so lazy now...….lol...….

It`s quite private here, but I still like blinds on all the windows......I don't like looking out to pure darkness in the winter...….we have all trees behind us.....and I see the boogie man if I look hard enough 

I`m so sorry about your doggy.


----------



## macraven

Monyk 
Coffee out of my nose reading your post about the kids being strangled on the blinds cords 

Well, maybe not the way I am posting about the youngens being strangled but glancing at it is what I first thought

I have a couple of blinds inside the glass
Very easy to open and close
Rest of the blinds in my house have the cord and not the switch 

Since I had to be coffee and food free for my morning doc appt, making up for it now
About to start second pot of coffee

I use a Bunn coffee maker

Pete bought me a Keurig coffee maker well over a year ago

I finally gave it to a donation center
Tried it twice and it wasnt for me

I only drink plain black coffee
Not easy to find Kcups I would like so keurig wasn’t good for me

How is your doggie doing now?
Hope improvement has happened


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Blind leading the blind here 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Blind leading the blind here
> Lol



I do feel like that some days!!!! 



Just had to trash a batch of bbq sauce I was making..........didn’t have my glasses on and emptied half a jar of extra hot cayenne pepper into the half made sauce.........instead of the jar of pop seasoning powder.........I decided to do a quick batch of cheat sauce and freeze some.........ooops!!! Even I wouldn’t eat that hot a sauce!! 

Did think it looked a little more red than usual........

Time to start again........with glasses on this time..........

Home made Beef Burgers tonight..........


----------



## schumigirl

Forgot to say.........

Hope Wednesday Wendy is doing ok and can drop in soon to say hi.........


----------



## macraven

_Missed one of your questions Keisha

Dukes mayo is not a Hellmann product 
Dukes was created by Eugenia Duke in 1917 in Greenville SC

It’s basically in the South
Never saw it in the North where we lived 

I can not tolerate Dukes mayo
I’m a loyal fan of Helmann’s mayo

My son has a small jar of Dukes in the fridge and he rarely uses it anymore
He is back to Hellmann’s mayo

Spouse prefers Kraft mayo so have all 3 products in the fridge_


----------



## schumigirl

Only one mayo........Hellmans........anything else is just not mayo.......

No low fat.....reduced fat......reduced salt......reduced anything........gotta be full fat Hellmans mayo! 

Or don’t bother..........


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday afternoon Sans family.

Happy Birthday to Keisha Granddaughter


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday to Lynne’s daughter


----------



## Robo56

Monyk so sorry to hear your doggy is not doing well 



Tink prop your feet up and enjoy your days off........you will be on vacation before you know it.


----------



## Lynne G

Water park fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 346950
> 
> Water park fun.



That looks so much fun Lynne!!!

Vicki, hope you’re having a relaxing day off..........have to say the marmalade........you would love it!!! Tom hates it, but he tried it and said it “wasn’t bad”........lol.......I like having it to myself.........



Almost bedtime here.........but Tom just reminded me two weeks tonight we’ll be at the Radisson for our overnight before we fly.........two weeks!!! It has crept up on us..........we’ve been so busy recently........

Enjoying a nice glass of Pinot Noir before bed...........


----------



## tink1957

I was going to relax....but Trey called and said he found a good deal on a refrigerator for 75% off the sale price.  Our old one quit making ice about a year ago and at almost 10 years old is on it's last legs.  So I got a new fridge for $480...originally $2,500.

Now I have to clean out the old one by tomorrow and move the stuff in the freezer to the big freezer temporarily...hope it all fits.

It will be nice to have ice in the door again...I hate filling up ice trays.


Woohoo for the two week countdown 
Enjoy your wine Carole...I know you will


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I was going to relax....but Trey called and said he found a good deal on a refrigerator for 75% off the sale price.  Our old one quit making ice about a year ago and at almost 10 years old is on it's last legs.  So I got a new fridge for $480...originally $2,500.
> 
> Now I have to clean out the old one by tomorrow and move the stuff in the freezer to the big freezer temporarily...hope it all fits.
> 
> It will be nice to have ice in the door again...I hate filling up ice trays.
> 
> 
> Woohoo for the two week countdown
> Enjoy your wine Carole...I know you will



Wow!!! 

That is a good deal Vicki............I did laugh with the ice cubes.......about a million years ago, my mum came shopping with Tom and I and she was horrified we bought a huge bag of ice.......she was almost shrieking......you buy  ice??? Lol.....bless her........she was used to making up the little ice cube trays......and thought this was the biggest waste of money ever.........lol.......we have always went through a lot of ice! I’m sure you’ll love your new purchase........nice spot Trey...........

Yep, you know me well..........we loves our wine!!!


----------



## macraven

_You have a great son Tink!

He had his eye out for something he knew you could use and needed.

Enjoy the new fridge when it comes.



I think all the homies should go to Tink's house and help her celebrate having ice again....._


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> I was going to relax....but Trey called and said he found a good deal on a refrigerator for 75% off the sale price.  Our old one quit making ice about a year ago and at almost 10 years old is on it's last legs.  So I got a new fridge for $480...originally $2,500.
> 
> Now I have to clean out the old one by tomorrow and move the stuff in the freezer to the big freezer temporarily...hope it all fits.
> 
> It will be nice to have ice in the door again...I hate filling up ice trays.
> 
> 
> Woohoo for the two week countdown
> Enjoy your wine Carole...I know you will



She shoots & scores!!! Woot. Appliance deals are best 

Monyk hugs hard thing to contemplate 

Mac did I say dukes ? Blame it on the hear I meant best exact same high test stuff as  Hellmans


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’m another person who woke up way too early this morning. I went and sat in my recliner, and was just about to go back to sleep When Caspian jumped up next to me and head butted me. I finally got back to sleep around 6:00, but had to get up at 7:30 to start getting ready for the day. I am so not a morning person. 



schumigirl said:


> Maybe ask the store to check the till you went to.......if that one is $20 up it might not have given it to you.......sorry that happened to you!


 The manager checked and there was no overage at the register. Some lucky person got an extra $20 thanks to my carelessness.



Lynne G said:


> Why yes it is, and today,the 29th, little one was born just after the clock struck 12 noon, 17 years ago. Birthday dinner, and some water park fun this morning.


 Happy birthday to her. You are in a great place to celebrate a birthday. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is at guidance this morning to change her schedule. The counselor saw her yesterday and gave her some options and was very understanding. We talked it over last night and she made her choices to do some switching. She will lose two of her art classes but be in the two classes with friends she didn't have friends with.


 Hope everything works out and she is happy with her schedule.



tink1957 said:


> Why is it that on days I can sleep late I always wake up at 6 am?


 This usually happens to me on the days when the rest of the family are sleeping in. I wake up early , but can’t do anything productive or I risk waking them too.



keishashadow said:


> Pumpkin spice lattes are back for better or I say worse. Fall my least fav season other than Halloween. Often had snow on the decorations


 Fall is my favorite season, but I can pass on the pumpkin spice everything. 



Monykalyn said:


> Talked a bit yesterday with DH about maybe having to put dog to sleep. He's eating even less, even with tempting him with favorite stuff. Breathing heavy. Don't think he is pain, he's getting lots of attention. There is a pet hospice service our pet sitter recommended. Need to look into that. Kids are aware our baby is not going to be around much longer...


 I’m so sorry to hear this. 



Monykalyn said:


> Blind man there yet? I hear you on good blinds. Our Arkansas house was a new build, we had custom blinds put in (almost like plantation shutters but not as thick(? if that makes sense?), they were also "cordless" which was awesome as we had young children and no cords means no way to strangle either. So when we bought our current house I looked for those same blinds-no longer made!!!!! I got some I am ok with, but not all window have blinds either (curtains yes, blinds no).


 I need to look into getting some cordless blinds, at least for the windows near Caspian’s climbing structure. He loves playing with the cords. 



macraven said:


> Dukes mayo is not a Hellmann product
> Dukes was created by Eugenia Duke in 1917 in Greenville SC
> 
> It’s basically in the South
> Never saw it in the North where we lived


I lived in NC for 4 years and don’t think I ever purchased Duke’s. It’s like a religion there. We really don’t use much mayo in our house.



tink1957 said:


> I was going to relax....but Trey called and said he found a good deal on a refrigerator for 75% off the sale price. Our old one quit making ice about a year ago and at almost 10 years old is on it's last legs. So I got a new fridge for $480...originally $2,500.


Wow, that’s an awesome deal. 

I should think about getting some sleep. I will probably only work a few hours tomorrow. One of the therapists is taking the day off, so there shouldn’t be much for me to do.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Only one mayo........Hellmans........anything else is just not mayo.......
> 
> No low fat.....reduced fat......reduced salt......reduced anything........gotta be full fat Hellmans mayo!
> 
> Or don’t bother...






tink1957 said:


> So I got a new fridge for $480...originally $2,500.


 Nice!! That's almost how we got the one we currently have-that is 21 years old. Scratch and dent store, snobby area of North Dallas-ain't nobody there caught dead in a "bargain" store-except us poor broke just our of college kids. Just don't google a repair for that ice maker...it may work again. It is why I am never going to get a new one myself as hubs is so proud of himself for google/youtube everything...

Think the middle and I are doing a daytime tour (unmasking the horror?) at HHN instead of a MNSSHP. Budget only goes so far and she would be more interested in the design and how stuff is put together I think. It is for her Bday and that's what she picked

Long work day tomorrow so I don't have to put (dress) pants on on Friday and can take day off instead...


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you for all the birthday wishes for little one. 

Birthday dinner was okay. Both of us had to take dessert home, stuffed.  It took a little while to find it, and the location was not exactly what we expected.  While food was good, I will say Schumi would not enjoy it there.  

And, they did not spell her name right.  But the card they made was cute. 

Ready for some dolphin fun.  With rain chance all afternoon, and a mostly rainy day these last 2 days, you go to a water park.

Thirsty Thursday to ya all!  Drink up, and take an umbrella or wear a bathing suit.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes for little one.
> 
> Birthday dinner was okay. Both of us had to take dessert home, stuffed.  It took a little while to find it, and the location was not exactly what we expected.  While food was good, I will say Schumi would not enjoy it there.
> 
> And, they did not spell her name right.  But the card they made was cute.
> 
> Ready for some dolphin fun.  With rain chance all afternoon, and a mostly rainy day these last 2 days, you go to a water park.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday to ya all!  Drink up, and take an umbrella or wear a bathing suit.



Where did you go for dinner???


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Not much going on today. I think I’ll go to work for a few hours and then do a little shopping. I’m trying to find a couple of cheap props for a photo shoot. We still haven’t done B’s annual dance photos. We could have done them at the dance studio on picture day, but they are pricey and rather boring. Several years ago we started going to Portraitt Innovations instead. I just found out that the Portrait Innovations in our city has closed, so we are going to have to make the hour drive into Roanoke now.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!!

Dreary and cool here today! Good news is that we are planning a quick trip to Orlando next weekend!! We have to take the rest of Troy's things to his storage unit and turn in his apartment keys. So, we can squeak in a day at Universal I hope! Plane fares are pretty low after Labor Day so that's a bonus too!! And it's a four day weekend for me!! 

Monyk- Nice about the HHN unmasking tour! Would love to do it sometime! 

Charade- sounds like a nice day- a little work, a lot of shopping!!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Jumped thru hoops this morn to sign up for DVC party @ mgm on 10/3.  Epcot one was bit of a snooze vs the earlier MK one, hard to argue with free lol

Lynne I just caught the cool water slide pic!   Way better than the few we found on our photopass account from the WDW parks

Carole. Pretty soon single digits

Tink  Mouth still agape after seeing report of dentist in GA that practiced without training or license for 7 years.  Did oral surgery no less!  Didn’t give name of town

. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I’m another person who woke up way too early this morning. I went and sat in my recliner, and was just about to go back to sleep When Caspian jumped up next to me and head butted me. I finally got back to sleep around 6:00, but had to get up at 7:30 to start getting ready for the day. I am so not a morning person.
> 
> The manager checked and there was no overage at the register. Some lucky person got an extra $20 thanks to my carelessness.
> 
> Happy birthday to her. You are in a great place to celebrate a birthday.
> 
> Hope everything works out and she is happy with her schedule.
> 
> This usually happens to me on the days when the rest of the family are sleeping in. I wake up early , but can’t do anything productive or I risk waking them too.
> 
> Fall is my favorite season, but I can pass on the pumpkin spice everything.
> 
> I’m so sorry to hear this.
> 
> I need to look into getting some cordless blinds, at least for the windows near Caspian’s climbing structure. He loves playing with the cords.
> 
> I lived in NC for 4 years and don’t think I ever purchased Duke’s. It’s like a religion there. We really don’t use much mayo in our house.
> 
> 
> Wow, that’s an awesome deal.
> 
> I should think about getting some sleep. I will probably only work a few hours tomorrow. One of the therapists is taking the day off, so there shouldn’t be much for me to do.



Don’t think I caught your pets name before, cool  



Monykalyn said:


> Nice!! That's almost how we got the one we currently have-that is 21 years old. Scratch and dent store, snobby area of North Dallas-ain't nobody there caught dead in a "bargain" store-except us poor broke just our of college kids. Just don't google a repair for that ice maker...it may work again. It is why I am never going to get a new one myself as hubs is so proud of himself for google/youtube everything...
> 
> Think the middle and I are doing a daytime tour (unmasking the horror?) at HHN instead of a MNSSHP. Budget only goes so far and she would be more interested in the design and how stuff is put together I think. It is for her Bday and that's what she picked
> 
> Long work day tomorrow so I don't have to put (dress) pants on on Friday and can take day off instead...




Hmmph I’ve heard of people like you lol. Apparently, I’m hard on appliances lol

MNSSHP tix are pricey. I haven’t done the lights on tours afraid it would spoil the magic for me



Lynne G said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes for little one.
> 
> Birthday dinner was okay. Both of us had to take dessert home, stuffed.  It took a little while to find it, and the location was not exactly what we expected.  While food was good, I will say Schumi would not enjoy it there.
> 
> And, they did not spell her name right.  But the card they made was cute.
> 
> Ready for some dolphin fun.  With rain chance all afternoon, and a mostly rainy day these last 2 days, you go to a water park.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday to ya all!  Drink up, and take an umbrella or wear a bathing suit.



DC day?



pattyw said:


> Good morning all!!
> 
> Dreary and cool here today! Good news is that we are planning a quick trip to Orlando next weekend!! We have to take the rest of Troy's things to his storage unit and turn in his apartment keys. So, we can squeak in a day at Universal I hope! Plane fares are pretty low after Labor Day so that's a bonus too!! And it's a four day weekend for me!!
> 
> Monyk- Nice about the HHN unmasking tour! Would love to do it sometime!
> 
> Charade- sounds like a nice day- a little work, a lot of shopping!!


 awesome


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Jumped thru hoops this morn to sign up for DVC party @ mgm on 10/3.  Epcot one was bit of a snooze vs the earlier MK one, hard to argue with free lol
> 
> Lynne I just caught the cool water slide pic!   Way better than the few we found on our photopass account from the WDW parks
> 
> Carole. Pretty soon single digits
> 
> Tink  Mouth still agape after seeing report of dentist in GA that practiced without training or license for 7 years.  Did oral surgery no less!  Didn’t give name of town




DVC party sounds fun!!! Glad you got it..........

Dentist without a licence??? Scary thought..........yep, we have 13 sleeps till overnight at airport.......that’s when our vacation begins..........it’s like a sneaky extra night........


Quiet on here tonight.........

Used some ghost chilli in a marinade tonight........ used slightly too much even for me........but,we ate it regardless........

Bought two dresses today......same store, same size, same dress except different colours.......one fits perfect, the other about three sizes too small.......labels must have got mixed up....so back to store tomorrow to exchange for correct size. 

Funny seeing all the winter clothes in stores already......but......new winter boots are always welcome!!! Will have a look in October.......one of the best things about winter. 

Watching Rocky Horror Picture Show.........Classic!!!


----------



## Charade67

Here comes the rain again. It’s thundering pretty loud right now. Good thing I stopped by the grocery on the way home from work and got us somethig to eat tonight.



pattyw said:


> Good news is that we are planning a quick trip to Orlando next weekend!!


How fun! Have a great trip.



keishashadow said:


> Tink Mouth still agape after seeing report of dentist in GA that practiced without training or license for 7 years. Did oral surgery no less! Didn’t give name of town


 Yikes! That is very scary.



keishashadow said:


> Don’t think I caught your pets name before, cool


Thanks. All 3 of us needed to agree on the name. We first went through Harry Potter characters, but noting seemed right. Then we started on Narnia. I think the cat thinks he is royalty though.



schumigirl said:


> Funny seeing all the winter clothes in stores already......but......new winter boots are always welcome!!! Will have a look in October.......one of the best things about winter.


 Some of our stores already have Christmas stuff out.


----------



## Charade67

I just googled the “dentist”. She was originally in Dallas, GA then moved her “practice” to my hometown of Marietta.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Here comes the rain again. It’s thundering pretty loud right now. Good thing I stopped by the grocery on the way home from work and got us somethig to eat tonight.



Stay in and relax tonight! Did you get the items you need for B's photos? 



keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Jumped thru hoops this morn to sign up for DVC party @ mgm on 10/3. Epcot one was bit of a snooze vs the earlier MK one, hard to argue with free lol



Yay! Sounds great!!



schumigirl said:


> Watching Rocky Horror Picture Show.........Classic!!!



I'm probably the only person that hasn't seen that movie! I guess I need to catch up on these movies!

Taking my car to the dealer tonight- needs an inspection, oil change, has a recall that they need to fix, and a squeak! I'm hoping Joe can describe it to them! I'm going to sound crazy if I tell them my car squeaks! and it probably won't for them! Guess we'll catch a quick dinner later.


----------



## Charade67

Patty - I got one of the 2 items I was looking for. I have a feeling I won’t be able to find the second one.  I have never seen Rocky Horror either. I have no interest in seeing it.


----------



## macraven

_Love the Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Where I used to live, that movie would be shown and all in the audience that came to see it, would dress as one of the characters.

And all were very verbal......

If you ever are near a city that still does the Saturday interaction with RHPS, you'll know what i'm talking about.


I really miss that HHN no longer has the RHPS ......_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - I got one of the 2 items I was looking for. I have a feeling I won’t be able to find the second one.  I have never seen Rocky Horror either. I have no interest in seeing it.



Good you found one item! 

Yep, when it comes to movies,  I guess I'm just a comedy and love story person! I'm still not sure why I like HHN ? I think it's all about being with family and friends and having fun! The horror is secondary for me! I have no idea what I'm looking at in the houses!



macraven said:


> Love the Rocky Horror Picture Show.



Maybe one of these days, I'll see it!


----------



## macraven

_RHPS is nothing like you have seen before.....

But watch the movie first in case so you will know if you like that type of entertainment._


----------



## pattyw

Mac- Joe liked it and the music -me,  I'm a Barry Manilow/Air Supply girl!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> DVC party sounds fun!!! Glad you got it..........
> 
> Dentist without a licence??? Scary thought..........yep, we have 13 sleeps till overnight at airport.......that’s when our vacation begins..........it’s like a sneaky extra night........
> 
> 
> Quiet on here tonight.........
> 
> Used some ghost chilli in a marinade tonight........ used slightly too much even for me........but,we ate it regardless........
> 
> Bought two dresses today......same store, same size, same dress except different colours.......one fits perfect, the other about three sizes too small.......labels must have got mixed up....so back to store tomorrow to exchange for correct size.
> 
> Funny seeing all the winter clothes in stores already......but......new winter boots are always welcome!!! Will have a look in October.......one of the best things about winter.
> 
> Watching Rocky Horror Picture Show.........Classic!!!



Sneaky extra night eh?  Coinkydink, I am one hair away from coming down early on eve of 9/28 to attend the PH Q& A on 9/29, do HHN for a bit & drive down to WL afterwards.  Hmmm



Charade67 said:


> I just googled the “dentist”. She was originally in Dallas, GA then moved her “practice” to my hometown of Marietta.



Too close to home 



pattyw said:


> Stay in and relax tonight! Did you get the items you need for B's photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Sounds great!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably the only person that hasn't seen that movie! I guess I need to catch up on these movies!
> 
> Taking my car to the dealer tonight- needs an inspection, oil change, has a recall that they need to fix, and a squeak! I'm hoping Joe can describe it to them! I'm going to sound crazy if I tell them my car squeaks! and it probably won't for them! Guess we'll catch a quick dinner later.



This week I bought 2 new tires, oil change & back brakes plus inspection.  Oh joy. Can’t complain first expense on car in five years i guess.  



macraven said:


> _Love the Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Where I used to live, that movie would be shown and all in the audience that came to see it, would dress as one of the characters.
> 
> And all were very verbal......
> 
> If you ever are near a city that still does the Saturday interaction with RHPS, you'll know what i'm talking about.
> 
> 
> I really miss that HHN no longer has the RHPS ......_


 we have done the time warp at HHN!!! Much missed.  Still shown here, especially in college areas.



pattyw said:


> Mac- Joe liked it and the music -me,  I'm a Barry Manilow/Air Supply girl!



Ive seen Barry in concert, ahem back in the day.  Neil diamond too lol


----------



## Charade67

B mentioned that some of the girls in band were talking about buying ears for the upcoming Orlando trip. I’m thinking of surprising her with these.




I can get them made with a red bow (her school colors are red and black) and the clarinet.


----------



## macraven

_I didn't realize that was a clarinet in the bow portion until you said that.

Go ahead and get it for her.
Her friends will wish they had one too_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Ive seen Barry in concert, ahem back in the day. Neil diamond too lol



Barry is amazing in concert- even today! I dragged Joe a few years ago, and he loved the concert!



Charade67 said:


> B mentioned that some of the girls in band were talking about buying ears for the upcoming Orlando trip. I’m thinking of surprising her with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get them made with a red bow (her school colors are red and black) and the clarinet.



Love these!


----------



## Charade67

When she mentioned ears I went to Etsy and searched for clarinet mouse ears. The price is very reasonable too.


----------



## Lynne G

So cute ears, Charade.  She should be happy to wear them.

Wonderful day at Discovery Cove.

  
Do not bother with the sofas. Our short bodies did not fit, no shade, and next to the public chairs, with no service.  Would never rent one again, or recommend.  Relaxing and fun day, with two minutes of rain in the morning and full sun all afternoon.

So what did we do after getting back from there?  Head to the parks.


----------



## Lynne G

Last one for you HHN fans on our last night out of the Studios with a very humid walk back to our lovely room.  Hello AC.


----------



## macraven

_
3 day weekend coming up

Used to love periods like that when I worked

Liked them even better when I was a student


People in my neighborhood are young families and have not a clue why we have the holiday called Labor Day

They just enjoy it as a school holiday

None of them had any idea what Labor Day was about 
They had no background info of what each year this select day has store sales and no school for the kids let’s

And that makes me feel old
Younger generations have little knowledge of this holiday _


----------



## schumigirl

Love RHPS!!! Amazing movie.........always worth a watch if you haven’t seen it........nothing bad about it.......

Patty, I’m a huge Barry fan too.......never seen him live though.........my music tastes are all over the place.....don’t limit myself to one type........love air supply, Chicago, Reo Speedwagon.......to Madonna (earlier stuff though)Michael Jackson, Queen.....to Kiss and Eminem!! And many more..........including musicals.......

Keisha.......very jealous of you seeing Neil Diamond..........I’d have loved to have seen him too!!! Oh do the extra night Janet!!! You know you want to....... Oh I remember Kyle being mortified first time he saw us do the Time Warp at HHN........lol.......he was around 14 and hadn’t seen us do it before........his face was a picture SO MUCH FUN!!!! 

Mac.......I saw the show at HHN a couple of times and it was a real highlight of HHN.........stuff Bill and Ted bring back RHPS........ It is so much fun!!!!  I told one of my friends years ago she should watch it.......turned her nose up at it........her husband took her to see a live version and she is almost as much of a fan as us HHN fans now!! Even I know what Labor Day is...........

Lynne, nice pictures........where did you eat the other night that I wouldn’t like...........?




So, this morning is taking dress back for correct size.......and got our contractor coming round to finalise measurements for everything we’ve picked for Kyle’s bathroom........only thing we will get ourselves is the tiles for the walls........he will do everything else........will be a big job for them! I’m glad we will miss the work and the mess too.......

Breakfast is toast and some more of the gorgeous marmalade.......might be dull to some, but it’s gorgeous.......

Time for tea..........


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great Friday everyone...…………………..


----------



## pattyw

Happy Friday all!

Lynne- great pictures! I'm enjoying them a lot!!

Mac- Labor Day has always been a bittersweet holiday for me.  Not only did school start after Labor Day, but the weather starts getting cooler, it's darker earlier in the morning AND at night, and the threat of the long winter months is around the corner! But, it is one last weekend to enjoy all that is summer here!

Schumi- toast and marmalade sounds yummy! not dull at all!

Good morning to everyone just getting started this morning! Off from work today! Fridays are my day to do my own paperwork! and housework.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Let's do the time warp again love RHPS.  

Enjoying the pics Lynne...keep them coming 

We had quite an ordeal getting the fridge in the house and had to take the front door off the hinges.  Then we discovered that some of the screws that attached the handles were missing so I have one handle attached but I like it so far.  Trey is going to get the screws today so it should be all good.  It will take some time to get used to all the digital stuff and I still can't figure out how to access the icemaker bin as it's closed off.

I finally hired someone to clear off all the overgrown stuff in my yard.  I just decided to spray weed killer on most of it and start fresh as it was getting out of hand.  Hope I don't regret it.

Mac, I actually have labor day off for once and free showtime this weekend...things are looking up


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad I had the longer day yesterday to be able to schedule myself off today! Major storms through again yesterday. Rain started pausing a bit in afternoon, but one of my hens (cuddle chicken) was soaked when I went to check on her. Not sure if she just decided the bugs were better in rain or the mean girls wouldn't let her in the nice dry run .
And I came home to the boy passed out sound asleep on couch-he'd gotten home 30 minutes earlier. Touched his head and it was burning. Yay me-sick kid to knock any and all plans out!. Home from school today. And dog is eating enough to have bad gas apparently.

RHPS-first experience in HS with an old downtown theater that showed it on weekends-complete with regulars dressing up and bringing props! Supposed to be 18 to see it...back when things weren't so strict (and I was 17...)

Love the ears charade!

Keep pics coming Lynne! DC looks so nice, maybe can work that into vacation next year.

Need to start watching some movies in prep for HHN. DD isn't sure if she has seen any of the Halloween movies (parenting fail?). We all love Stranger things, have seen a couple Purge movies. The first Halloween movie still scares the heck out of me. Think it is due to the perfectly timed music score? 

Looks to be an unproductive day for me  There are worse things LOL


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning SANS and Happy Friday 

Just stopping by a moment to say hi and check in!!  We may go to our local six flags park one day this weekend. It is  the last time the water park is open. Brian will do some work around here. The only problem with going to the park is that they had to cut a small piece of my skin on my nose to check it! He  told me to try and stay out of the sun as much as I can for a couple of days. I really want to go and enjoy the last weekend of summer. It is hard to block this area because I am not putting sunscreen on it right now.  I don't like to wear my baseball  hats to the parks my head gets sweaty and have to take it off for the rides. I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions?  

I agree that it is bittersweet. We hate the winters and long days so I can feel a little depression sinking in... I might try a seasonal affected disorder lamp this year. I have heard great things about  them. Anything is worth a try!!!

Tink - sorry about the fridge problem. It stinks when things can't go easy! I hope Trey can find the screw. It sounds like a nice fridge. We need a new one soon. Brian was just  going to throw wee killer down after pulling some of our jungle. We have strays in the yard and I was nervous. He ended up using a blow torch to get the roots. We will see how the burning works.

Schumi breakfast sounds great! I can have toast and jelly any day!! I love it with a cup of tea or coffee.

Charade love those mickey ears with the instrument. I am not sure if mine would wear them now but I love them!!

Monykalyn sorry to hear about cuddle chicken. I hope she is dry and comfy now! Good the dog passed gas but bad for the smell. I hope he keeps on the mend

Patty nice that you can work from home  today. It feels nice when you can get done what you need too.

Lynne love all the pics. Looks like an amazing trip.I am hoping to take Liv back there next summer for her graduation gift.

Mac I hear you about the kids today! I am not sure where things went wrong but would love to see some of those good old days back. Yes I understand about feeling older.

to all the rest of my SANS family


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I actually have labor day off for once and free showtime this weekend



Yay! Enjoy!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Touched his head and it was burning. Yay me-sick kid to knock any and all plans out!. Home from school today. And dog is eating enough to have bad gas apparently.



Sorry about DS!  Hope he feels better soon!  But I'm happy your dog is eating- even though he's gassy!



Monykalyn said:


> Supposed to be 18 to see it...back when things weren't so strict (and I was 17...)



You were a rebel, Monyk!  Yep- good old days!



Monykalyn said:


> Looks to be an unproductive day for me  There are worse things LOL



Kick back with DS, doggy, and chicks! 



bobbie68 said:


> I might try a seasonal affected disorder lamp this year. I have heard great things about them. Anything is worth a try!!!



I have major S.A.D.!! I hadn't heard about lamps? Need something to help until we can move  to the warm & sunny south!

Speaking of unproductive, I'm not getting any of my to do list done! I'm using the excuse- the cats are napping and looking too cute to start the vacuum!


----------



## keishashadow

bobbie68 said:


> Good morning SANS and Happy Friday
> 
> Just stopping by a moment to say hi and check in!!  We may go to our local six flags park one day this weekend. It is  the last time the water park is open. Brian will do some work around here. The only problem with going to the park is that they had to cut a small piece of my skin on my nose to check it! He  told me to try and stay out of the sun as much as I can for a couple of days. I really want to go and enjoy the last weekend of summer. It is hard to block this area because I am not putting sunscreen on it right now.  I don't like to wear my baseball  hats to the parks my head gets sweaty and have to take it off for the rides. I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions?
> 
> I agree that it is bittersweet. We hate the winters and long days so I can feel a little depression sinking in... I might try a seasonal affected disorder lamp this year. I have heard great things about  them. Anything is worth a try!!!
> 
> Tink - sorry about the fridge problem. It stinks when things can't go easy! I hope Trey can find the screw. It sounds like a nice fridge. We need a new one soon. Brian was just  going to throw wee killer down after pulling some of our jungle. We have strays in the yard and I was nervous. He ended up using a blow torch to get the roots. We will see how the burning works.
> 
> Schumi breakfast sounds great! I can have toast and jelly any day!! I love it with a cup of tea or coffee.
> 
> Charade love those mickey ears with the instrument. I am not sure if mine would wear them now but I love them!!
> 
> Monykalyn sorry to hear about cuddle chicken. I hope she is dry and comfy now! Good the dog passed gas but bad for the smell. I hope he keeps on the mend
> 
> Patty nice that you can work from home  today. It feels nice when you can get done what you need too.
> 
> Lynne love all the pics. Looks like an amazing trip.I am hoping to take Liv back there next summer for her graduation gift.
> 
> Mac I hear you about the kids today! I am not sure where things went wrong but would love to see some of those good old days back. Yes I understand about feeling older.
> 
> to all the rest of my SANS family



Bandaid they sell clear waterproof ones. If he took big enough section where u have a divot should have Vaseline on it till it heals so scar doesn’t form. Id be more concerned about germ factor from water at park. Always told no open water or pools until completely healed. Watch that spot for at least next 6 months as it will get bad burn in sun & GOOD LUCK

Mac i feel you on how some parts of country don’t celebrate Labor Day or give it thany importance.  Many gave their lives fighting for decent working conditions, a standard 40 hour work week, etc.  That said, it’s a BIG holiday in my neck of the woods . Going the United Labor Celebration in county park on Sunday.  A two day affair Sun & Mon to accommodate those who have to work Monday (my DH lol, no whining, it’s double time & a half .  Good cheap fun.  $3 for all you can ride wristband for kiddie rides.  Tons of food trucks, bands all day. Petting zoo, ponies, small circus & huge flea market.  Do it every year with family since kids were young

Monyk hope the sickie rebounds quickly


----------



## macraven

_Damn

I thought today was Saturday 

Read the sans and realized it was Friday 


Good thing pattyw said happy Friday 


I usually read on the iPhone when it pulls up the last post in the thread
Read back to read her post to see it is Friday 


Wait until you retire and you’ll understand days of the week all blend together....lol_


----------



## pattyw

Keisha- That's wonderful about the big Labor Day celebration in your area!  Our city does celebrate, but not as big as yours! Sad that the most celebrating involves  sales at stores for clothes, furniture, cars, etc... Everything revolves around retail now!

Mac- A Saturday frame of mind is the best you can have! Go with it!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Glad I had the longer day yesterday to be able to schedule myself off today! Major storms through again yesterday. Rain started pausing a bit in afternoon, but one of my hens (cuddle chicken) was soaked when I went to check on her. Not sure if she just decided the bugs were better in rain or the mean girls wouldn't let her in the nice dry run .
> And I came home to the boy passed out sound asleep on couch-he'd gotten home 30 minutes earlier. Touched his head and it was burning. Yay me-sick kid to knock any and all plans out!. Home from school today. And dog is eating enough to have bad gas apparently.
> 
> RHPS-first experience in HS with an old downtown theater that showed it on weekends-complete with regulars dressing up and bringing props! Supposed to be 18 to see it...back when things weren't so strict (and I was 17...)
> 
> Love the ears charade!
> 
> Keep pics coming Lynne! DC looks so nice, maybe can work that into vacation next year.
> 
> Need to start watching some movies in prep for HHN. DD isn't sure if she has seen any of the Halloween movies (parenting fail?). We all love Stranger things, have seen a couple Purge movies. The first Halloween movie still scares the heck out of me. Think it is due to the perfectly timed music score?
> 
> Looks to be an unproductive day for me  There are worse things LOL




Hope the kiddo is better soon!! Nothing worse than a poorly child.........and good luck with a gassy dog!!  Hopefully signs he’s doing better...........

You need to slap yourself on the wrist for the parenting fail....... oh they have to watch Halloween.......only the first two and really only the first one if I’m honest scares me to hell and back!!! 

The first one I watched as a kid when I shouldn’t have.......10.30pm on a Sunday night on a little portable tv in my room.......I was 12...........scared the bejeesus out of me......and still does if I’m honest........and yes, the music is incredible........Tom wanted me to get it as a ringtone.......lol......not happening..........I only have to hear it and I jump out of my skin!!! Tom loves making me jump by playing it suddenly..........


----------



## keishashadow

Imagine this stopping by for a small smackeral to eat

https://abcnews.go.com/US/video/large-lizard-keeping-florida-trappers-toes-57505482


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey Everyone! Quick flyby to say hello......Lots going on this week 1) I have been sick with a nasty head cold. Ugggh. It’s too nice outside to be sick right now 2) my MasterCard got hacked and someone in Europe bought some really nice cookeware for me! 3) Marshmellow did NOT cooperate and allow herself to get trapped last night for the spaying today. She is too clever for her own good.  So we have another appointment on Tuesday which means another sleepless night for me Monday night.  The good news is that we have all 4 kittens in the house now & they are very loving purr-monsters. I have two families coming to see them this afternoon so fingers crossed 1 or 2of them find good homes. Have a great Labor Day weekend if I don’t get back online in the next couple of days. We are forecast to have a “tropical wave” pass over FL on its way into the Gulf so lots of indoor plans to make!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Imagine this stopping by for a small smackeral to eat
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/video/large-lizard-keeping-florida-trappers-toes-57505482



  

We thought it was rough yesterday when we looked down towards the trees and we saw a huge kestrel tearing apart a little bird for lunch.........although I did shout we had a vulture in the trees!! 

They always remind me we don’t have vultures in the U.K.!!

But to see that in your garden schmoozing around like a pet!!! No. 

Didn’t you post a picture of a bear in your back yard once.......I think it was you...........


----------



## Monykalyn

bobbie68 said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions?


 I was going to suggest actual zinc oxide sunblock but the clear bandaid with oxide over it (if it will stick) would work as a barrier-even if you have to have the color of the zinc oxide visible...



pattyw said:


> I have major S.A.D.!! I hadn't heard about lamps? Need something to help until we can move to the warm & sunny south!


Yeah I've read a couple studies that the lamps help-but they need to emit a certain type of UV to trigger the area in brain (if I am remembering right-been a few years)


keishashadow said:


> Bandaid they sell clear waterproof ones.


-waterproof-yes! 



schumigirl said:


> Tom loves making me jump by playing it suddenly.


 I would jump too!  Have you seen the movie "Get Out?"  It was hyped as suspenseful horror type movie and seemed to be beloved by critics-I had plot figured out within first 10 minutes of movie. All I can think when someone praises that movie as so suspenseful and scary is they haven't sat through the entire first Halloween movie, in the dark...on a couch that maybe isn't against a wall but open area to the back, where someone could creep up...
I lock the bathroom and bedroom door when I shower as hubs has interrupted too many times to ask a question that could wait and I've been startled enough to scream my head off. Loud enough to wake kids when they were younger.



Tgrgrl said:


> 4 kittens in the house now & they are very loving purr-monsters


so sweet! Good luck on trapping mama and finding the babies homes!

kiddo is sound asleep again. Curled up in big chair instead of laying on couch. He's eaten his way through doughnuts, ramen noodle cup and chocolate peppermint tea this am. And what looks like a box of tissues on the floor...


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I would jump too!  Have you seen the movie "Get Out?"  It was hyped as suspenseful horror type movie and seemed to be beloved by critics-I had plot figured out within first 10 minutes of movie. All I can think when someone praises that movie as so suspenseful and scary is they haven't sat through the entire first Halloween movie, in the dark...on a couch that maybe isn't against a wall but open area to the back, where someone could creep up...
> I lock the bathroom and bedroom door when I shower as hubs has interrupted too many times to ask a question that could wait and I've been startled enough to scream my head off. Loud enough to wake kids when they were younger.
> 
> 
> 
> kiddo is sound asleep again. Curled up in big chair instead of laying on couch. He's eaten his way through doughnuts, ramen noodle cup and chocolate peppermint tea this am. And what looks like a box of tissues on the floor...



That is so funny!!! Our movie/family room has a sofa with a gap behind it and French style doors like they had in the kitchen where Annie is on the phone at Lindsay’s house in the kitchen when Michael appears behind her.......kinda freaks me out every day a little......lol........

Get Out was rubbish!! And like you we worked it out in no time at all.......not as quick as we worked out the plot of The Village........dreadful movie!!! But, yep, nothing has ever got me the way Halloween did......I follow Nick Castle on Twitter and he is a cool dude! Although only playing Michael again for a few scenes in the new one.......Michael is mainly played by the very cool James Jude Courtney..........but I can’t wait to see it.....behind a cushion of course......and plenty of wine!

I’m trying to convince Tom we should fly back to America for 3 nights when it opens on October 19th........I think that may be a no........ most expensive date night ever!!!

Glad your boy is eating and sleeping.......he’ll be back to normal in no time hopefully.......


----------



## Lynne G

For your preview of HHN viewing pleasure.

Checked out buy 8:30 and have been touring the parks since.


----------



## buckeev

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone dropping by again before I make turkey cutlets! I hope every one had a good day.

Keisha thanks for the waterproof band aid idea. I didn't even think about the water in the water park or the germs. He did tell me  to make sure I use vaseline every day to help prevent scaring. It is a smaller right now. He didn't want to take a lot if there was no need to. I may have a bigger divot soon though. I have some things to keep in mind now for if I do. He didn't say anything about no pool stuff but your right I did hear about that. Thanks again.

Monykalyn Thank you for responding. The zinc oxide would be a great idea but he says I have to use vaseline and a band aid  for a couple of days. It is on the side of the bridge of my nose and it is effecting the way my no line bi focals are working.

Patty- Cat excuses are the best... Yes if you go to amazon ( I use amazon smile to get donations for my local animal charity) and put in therapy or SAD lamps they have them. I totally agree with you!

I would love to see the park decorated for Halloween even though I don't like the scare parts!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, the real scary stuff is always covered or blocked off, so you only see the nice Halloween decor.  

Just chilling after a sticky hot day in the parks.  Fun Immigration Tour at MIB, 

 

Then rode and little one got the suit cutting guy.  

Dreaded ride to home later tonight.  Have to get gas, and some snacks, then goodbye for this trip.  Was a fun filled, rainy, and hot tour of Islands, Studios, VB, SW, Aquatica and MK.  

Thanks all for following along.


----------



## RAPstar

Got off work at 2:30 today. Got home right around 3. Just finished packing my checked bag. Will pack carry-on in the morning. Now just relaxing and listening to ABBA, cause that's just how gay I feel right now.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Lynne G said:


> Bobbie, the real scary stuff is always covered or blocked off, so you only see the nice Halloween decor.
> 
> Just chilling after a sticky hot day in the parks.  Fun Immigration Tour at MIB,
> 
> View attachment 347386
> 
> Then rode and little one got the suit cutting guy.
> 
> Dreaded ride to home later tonight.  Have to get gas, and some snacks, then goodbye for this trip.  Was a fun filled, rainy, and hot tour of Islands, Studios, VB, SW, Aquatica and MK.
> 
> Thanks all for following along.


Safe travels home!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and DC too.  Had photo package at USO, almost 70 pictures, and we could have had more, but with a teen, ya know, mom, really.  No dear, not every picture taker.  Some from VB are not very good, like black shots and missed us entirely, but some were really good, and all human picture takers were nice and fun to work with.  Little one is still talking about her MIB shots, and the shots the Blue picture taker took with my phone were almost better than her shots.

Easy 35 minute to MCO, very fast rental return, no line for pre check, now waiting over an hour and a half for boarding to start.

Food court hang out, as gate right near.  Little one is hungry.  Of course she is.


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels home Lynne. _


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels Lynne!


Lynne G said:


> Easy 35 minute to MCO, very fast rental return, no line for pre check, now waiting over an hour and a half for boarding to start.


 Well if it has to end at least it was stressfree? hoping boarding went smooth as well. And kids always have bottomless stomachs on Mom's dime...

@RAPstar Hope you have a grand time on your cruise!! My first cruise is in October!

Had to go into new (as in just opened) home for an hour this afternoon. No big deal, wonderful place. But they just opened and are admitting like crazy so wanted to get stuff taken care of before weekend. Then on to pick up middle from school (she wanted to stay after to take care of some stuff), then to pickup her flute from repair shop ($245 worth of "overhaul') She has said for last year that keys were sticky-when we brought it in last year they basically charged us $50 for cleaning and said it was fine. She played it a bit in one of their practice rooms and was pleased this time.Then to drop her friend off and stop by store quick for more ramen cups and popsicles. Then back to school for football game-was originally planning on going but not with sick kiddo and DH is out trying to get lawn mowed before dark. Have neglected the chickens (well as much as those spoiled hens can be neglected-by neglected I mean they haven't had their mealworm crack in a few days)-so tomorrow their coop gets cleaned.

An hour til got pick the kid up. Must say-as nervous as I am about her driving it will be nice to not have to run so much with band and sports!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl- Those kittens are precious! 



bobbie68 said:


> Yes if you go to amazon ( I use amazon smile to get donations for my local animal charity) and put in therapy or SAD lamps they have them. I totally agree with you!



I'll have to look at Amazon. I think I get a delivery every other day! Yep- my Amazon Smile goes to our local SPCA!



Monykalyn said:


> Must say-as nervous as I am about her driving it will be nice to not have to run so much with band and sports!



That is great when you aren't chauffeuring them anymore- takes your mind off the car insurance bill - but mine are for boys!

Safe travels Lynne & Rapstar!

Quiet evening here! Wheel of Fortune, Jeopardy and now catching up on DVR programs!  Joe and I are going to drive to the lake tomorrow! Supposed to be a beautiful day!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I have had kind of a blah sort of day. I don’t feel sick. I just feel really tired. I woke up just before 3:00, but managed to get back to sleep quickly which is unusual for me. I woke again at 7:00. I didn’t actually get out of bed until 8:15. I took B to school and then came home and took a nap. I did eventually go out and do a little shopping. I couldn’t find the prop I was looking for. I wanted on old fashioned beer mug. One of B’s dances was to Gaston from Beauty and the Beast. I bought a glass mug from the dollar store and painted it purple. I think it wil look okay. I took another nap after I brought B home from school.

Tink - Hope everything gets sorted with the new refrigerator. The othe day I saw one in Home Depot that I really liked. I had to keep reminding myself that we don’t need a new fridge.

MonyK - Hope your son is better soon. There seems to be a lot of sickness around here recently.

Keisha - Yikes! Thankfully when I lived in FL the only lizards I saw were the tiny ones. 

Tgrgrl - Hope you are better soon. Also hope you can find good homes for the kittens.

Lynne - Safe travels.

Hello to everyone else. I am really sleepy, so I am going to try to get some sleep now. 

Oh, I decided to go ahead and buy the ears for B. The seller sent me this picture of what they will look like with the red bow..


----------



## macraven

_monyk, you have had a very LONG day.
Hope you are relaxing with a glass of wine now....



to all the homies here!


Remember that tomorrow is Saturday and it is a sleep in day ........unless you work weekends like Tink does sometimes._


----------



## Lynne G

Now waiting for the train.  Who knew over 50 people were in the we have kids, so we could not sit together, and one kid cried almost the whole flight.  Late in coming in, but our luggage cane out fast.  And is raining, but neither luggage was wet.

Wahoo in my book.


----------



## macraven

_I left the light on for you as figured you would check in here once you landed......
Just call me the welcome home committee peep......lol

Guess you did not get to close your eyes on the train ride home tonight....
but once you are home and in bed, you can sleep in for the morning._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, thanks Mac. 

 Our carriage will be a  pumpkin by the time I am home.  Surprised at number of homies out on this Friday night.

Safe travels all those traveling this long and weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac needs to keep the light on for the rest of the night owls.  Lights out for me.  Sweet dreams all, as I am the last asleep here.


----------



## macraven

_Came back to tuck the last homie in......_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Crikey that is a big picture for September!!!! 

Lynne, glad you`re home safe and had a wonderful time with your daughter. And you don't have long to wait to get back again!! Really enjoyed seeing your pictures...….


Beautiful day here today...…..went for a walk along beach early this morning with a good friend who is having a few issues right now......she just needed to chat and hear some home truths. But, went well...….think she was ready to hear what she needed to hear.  Put off some grocery shopping till tomorrow......

But, rest of the day is qualifying for Italian F1 Grand Prix and pizza night!!!! And red wine...…..best kind of Saturdays...…..

Now it`s September though...…..this is the worst month of the year for Birthdays and anniversaries including our own, so many of them!!! So have to be organized and make sure all cards and gifts are covered before we leave...….

And September means one thing...…………………..
















Have a great Saturday...……………...


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Robbie...hope you had a good flight and enjoy your trip 

Glad you made it back home ok Lynne.  We had a screaming toddler on our flight last year...poor dad tried to make him happy but he wasn't having it.

Cute ears Charade...B will love them I'm sure.

Guess I'll have to get ready for work now...later homies...have a wonderful day


----------



## Lynne G

We now are part of the visitors to MIB.

 
Had some fun with a Dino or two.

 
On AP Night, was when little one learned where the camera was.  As you can see, I was not.  Though she realized after the ride, the camera was on the other side.

Hope your work day goes quick Tink, and you had some coffee first.

Schumi, pizza for dinner sounds good. And yes, September is a busy month, not so much for birthdays, but back to school routines.  Hot and rainy today.  Guess Florida weather came with me.

Glad it is Saturday, as time for wash and back to routine.  And aww, last night older one showed me a shirt he had bought me for my birthday.  Sweet kid.  

With that, another load needs to be done.  And yes, the luggage will be put away, but not to long.  Yep, 60 days from today, back for some more Mickey fun, and fun at RPR.  Gotta love the 15 month renewal of my UOAP.  Little one is now a passholder too.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Glad it is Saturday, as time for wash and back to routine.  And aww, last night older one showed me a shirt he had bought me for my birthday.  Sweet kid.
> 
> With that, another load needs to be done.  And yes, the luggage will be put away, but not to long.  Yep, 60 days from today, back for some more Mickey fun, and fun at RPR.  Gotta love the 15 month renewal of my UOAP.  Little one is now a passholder too.  Woot!
> 
> 
> View attachment 347473



Not 60 days for youse but more like 30 days

Thought you listed your October dates as you cross over to when Many of us will be there

Glad you had a fun time in Orlando with little one

You have the weekend to recover Before Monday and work comes around


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah you are right Mac. Early morning math.  LOL

Cannot believe the summer break is over, and it now September.  

Ah,  kids are up, means time for breakfast.


----------



## bobbie68

Good Morning Sans ... I hope everyone had a good night! Liv and Charlie are going to spend some time with Charlie's dad. I hope they have a good time and he doesn't pull any BS on them. Brian and I will hang out and try and get some stuff done. I am not sure about dinner tonight but last nights cutlets went over well. We have cool weather today only suppose  to be in the high 70's too cool for me on Labor Day! We will be basically rain free for a few days. I told the teens we will do a six flags day either tomorrow or Monday! 

Lynne- Glad you got home safe and had a great time. It's always nice to come back and know you will be going again soon. It makes it a little easier.

Schumi Glad that you think your talk went well with your friend. You picked one of my favorite places to. I think a walk on the beach is a great setting to chat!

Mac Thanks for leaving the light on 

Tink Have a good day at work

Monykalyn Sorry about the instrument cost.   I hear you on the instrument repair stuff. Liv played the flute for 4 years before  turning to the saxaphone. One of our best friends who passed away last year was Liv's band director. He was fantastic at everything instruments. he taught  Brianhow to do  do some of the repairs for us to help save some. 

Charade I bet the ears are gong to be awesome!

RAPstar have a great trip!

Patty Let me know how you make out with Amazon. I love amazon smile!! 

I hope all the rest of the Sans family have a great day!


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie, I was hoping you would be back posting soon 

Knew you had some plans with the kids

When I say kids I’m talking about Liv and Charlie 

When they visit with Charlie’s dad today, hope it is a peaceful and good time with him

What are you fixing for dinner tonight?

If it’s something I like, save a plate for me.....


Hope all the homies have a great weekend!_


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, hope your work day is a quick and one without a lot of work involved!!!! Nice little treat tonight might be nice for you.....it is Saturday after all...….

Lynne, your pictures are fabulous...…..and again, glad it was an amazing trip...……yes, pizza is always good. Hope your return to work isn't too harsh....never fun...…

mac.....your math is exceptional!!! I`d never have picked up on that!!! 

Bobbie...….yes, we love the beach....and only live a 5 minute walk away.....well, maybe 10 if we dawdle...….but yes, we are so lucky to have a beautiful beach on our doorstep......and hills and forests behind us...….hope you enjoy your day at six flags.....sounds a fun place to be and the kids will love it. 


Got a glass of wine already in hand...…...in for the day and not going out tonight...….so Tom just appeared with one of the biggest glasses we have for me but only a small amount in it......looks nice though!!! I call these my special glasses but we use them all the time...…..don't see the point of keeping things and not using them...….

Can`t quite believe it`s finally September...…...yahoo!!!! 

Yep, it`s a shimmy type of day...…….love September!!!!! 




​


----------



## Charade67

Happy September everyone. I am looking forward to cooler temps, but it doesn’t look like that is happening anytime soon. 
Dance pictures are done. We are now waiting for food at Red Robin. I had a coupon for a free burger. 

Lynne - Glad you made it back home safely and are looking forward to the next trip.

Schumi - December is our busy month. In addition to Christmas we have both my and dh’s birthdays. 

Bobbie - Hope all goes well with Charlie’s dad. 

Time for food. 
Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lazy day-haven't even gotten dressed yet, but should soon. yep-noon here. Potter marathon on, coffee still in cup.




schumigirl said:


> Crikey that is a big picture for September!!!!


 Love it!



schumigirl said:


> But, rest of the day is qualifying for Italian F1 Grand Prix and pizza night!!!! And red wine...…..best kind of Saturdays...…..


And dinner dilemma solved-think Pizza tonight here too! hamburgers on grill tomorrow I think...



bobbie68 said:


> Liv played the flute for 4 years before turning to the saxaphone. One of our best friends who passed away last year was Liv's band director. He was fantastic at everything instruments. he taught Brianhow to do do some of the repairs for us to help save some.


Oh that is so awesome you can do some repairs in house. Sad about your friend; we work with many band directors and they are such neat people! So passionate about their job, so nice to see!



bobbie68 said:


> iv and Charlie are going to spend some time with Charlie's dad. I hope they have a good time and he doesn't pull any BS on them.


 Fingers crossed for a good visit. The emotional BS is why my "summer daughter" (Oldest DD BFF) stays with us when she is in town-her dad is a master manipulator and it is just too exhausting and stressful for her to deal all the time. 



schumigirl said:


> I call these my special glasses but we use them all the time...…..don't see the point of keeping things and not using them...….


 totally agree!!


----------



## macraven

_When I had a full time job, I lived for the weekends 

Now I enjoy the weekdays better

Never much traffic during the day and no crowds in the evening _


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, mall was crowded.  Back to school crowd, and muggy day.  Little one scored the most, but hey, I think that is most trips, and I did get some, including a store birthday gift I never knew they gave out, and is nice too.

Bobbie, hope the father visit went well. 

MonyK, yeah it is a Saturday when it seems to always say, gosh noon already.  Nice you had a Potter marathon.

Hope your pizza was good, and you are relaxing with some wine, Schumi.

Mac, hope all is well and you are feeling good, including those knees.

Robo, hope you are doing well too, and not in pain.

Wendy, sending good thoughts your way, and hoping you are healed and looking forward to some fun.

Charade, hope your burger was good. I like RR burgers too.  We tend to have more than one serving of fries.  We like the idea of unlimited fries.

Afternoon, so all are relaxing.  No rain yet, but muggy.  No fall weather here. Kids are in shorts for most of the first month of school.  With the first day of school to have a muggy high of 89. 

Hope all are having a great first day of September.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, sitting with the fancy glasses......love them.....beautifully angular shaped and the size of a goldfish bowl!!! 
Perfect...........

Wine isn’t bad either...........


Had a fairly quiet day and now a quiet evening..........trying to decide on a movie........after Rocky Horror we are struggling........I forgot how good a movie that actually is!!! Love Tim Curry. 

Weather is hot!! Although cooled down now as it’s almost 9pm.........

Think the heatwave is back...........


----------



## macraven

_Tim Curry roxs in that movie!_


----------



## tink1957

Right now I'm enjoying a cold one watching GA football.  Rotisserie chicken and vegies for dinner...easy peasy.

Last night I watched A Dogs Purpose...talk about ugly crying...needed a box of tissues to get through that movie.

The fridge now has all of the handles attached and I love it...wound up costing $375 instead of $480...will post a pic later.

Gotta love those Potter marathons monyk...I watched the first 3 yesterday...didn't get much done on my day off.

Carole, it's my dream to live within walking distance to the beach...maybe when I win the lottery   Hope you enjoyed your goldfish bowl of wine and pizza sounds delicious.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## macraven

_Tink 
Have a cold one for me

_


----------



## Lynne G

Have one for me too, Tink.  

So humid, AC is still working.

I would like to be in a water park, like this shot from one of our VB days.

 

And we had delicious dumplings and Asian noodles, some with chipotle style.  Had fat lips after those with chipotle.  Darn so spicy, almost too hot for me.  Even older one said oh, hotter than I thought.  Yeah, half of those noodles are left over, rest was eaten fast, so good.  DH has no taste buds, so guess who will eat the rest.  He probably will eat them.  

Just chilling and getting ready for bed. While I could always be on vacation, it is good to be home and going back to our old haunts and routine, and my own bed and pillow. I have never found a bed and never ever a pillow that felt the same as mine.  

Restful sleep to all the homies, including you night owls ones.


----------



## macraven

_I think Lynne means me


Night owl....
sometimes I am 

And there was one night I remember that Lynne was a night owl 
We sat up talking outside of rpr to close to 2 am once _


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Never much traffic during the day and no crowds in the evening


It's why I like part time work so much-I don't mind working, but no weekends and a day off (or 2) during week is so nice. Although lately-with travel schedule I'm working FT most weeks to take full weeks off. Could be worse 


Pizza and a beer for me. And middle went to movies with friends (Crazy, Rich Asians with her group of friends-who are all Asian-American! She is the only one not fully bi (or more) lingual but she is learning a few phrases. )  She just texted they are going to dinner and friend will give ride home. So I can have another beer?

Deck weather-clear night, still little humid but small breeze. Diva chicken has been up with me a couple times, but she really dislikes laptop. 

Time for bed soon. Need to find the Benadryl stick to rub on mosquito bites 

DH has Finding Dory on


----------



## Lynne G

Trying for lights out here.  Kids still in weekend mode.  Not sure what little one is watching, nor the two or three screens older one has on.  They are more night owls than me.  Though I can be, like Mac says.

Ouch for those skeeter bites MonyK.  Hate bug bites.  Hope a pill or two will also help you sleep.  

Sigh, I am ready for bed, and heard the AC turn off a bit ago, now running again.  So warm outside.


----------



## keishashadow

Bugs were out for blood at the lil’s BD pool party.  Smart idea they had stretchy bracelets for all who wanted them.  Actually, seemed to help, at least some.  Cannot remember last time i saw that many squealing, romping kids.  Nice party but bit too lively for me lol.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone dropping by again before I make turkey cutlets! I hope every one had a good day.
> 
> Keisha thanks for the waterproof band aid idea. I didn't even think about the water in the water park or the germs. He did tell me  to make sure I use vaseline every day to help prevent scaring. It is a smaller right now. He didn't want to take a lot if there was no need to. I may have a bigger divot soon though. I have some things to keep in mind now for if I do. He didn't say anything about no pool stuff but your right I did hear about that. Thanks again.
> 
> Monykalyn Thank you for responding. The zinc oxide would be a great idea but he says I have to use vaseline and a band aid  for a couple of days. It is on the side of the bridge of my nose and it is effecting the way my no line bi focals are working.
> 
> Patty- Cat excuses are the best... Yes if you go to amazon ( I use amazon smile to get donations for my local animal charity) and put in therapy or SAD lamps they have them. I totally agree with you!
> 
> I would love to see the park decorated for Halloween even though I don't like the scare parts!



I use Vaseline copiously, for lack of a better term, until it fills completely in...it gets a strange white color then evens out, thankfully.  The 2nd time round, i let up on the process after 4 or 5 days and have a raised scar there. Least i learned from that mistake lol



RAPstar said:


> Got off work at 2:30 today. Got home right around 3. Just finished packing my checked bag. Will pack carry-on in the morning. Now just relaxing and listening to ABBA, cause that's just how gay I feel right now.



Lol, enjoy .  It’s your first cruise I believe?  Going to predict you will take to it like a fish.



schumigirl said:


> Vicki, hope your work day is a quick and one without a lot of work involved!!!! Nice little treat tonight might be nice for you.....it is Saturday after all...….
> 
> Lynne, your pictures are fabulous...…..and again, glad it was an amazing trip...……yes, pizza is always good. Hope your return to work isn't too harsh....never fun...…
> 
> mac.....your math is exceptional!!! I`d never have picked up on that!!!
> 
> Bobbie...….yes, we love the beach....and only live a 5 minute walk away.....well, maybe 10 if we dawdle...….but yes, we are so lucky to have a beautiful beach on our doorstep......and hills and forests behind us...….hope you enjoy your day at six flags.....sounds a fun place to be and the kids will love it.
> 
> 
> Got a glass of wine already in hand...…...in for the day and not going out tonight...….so Tom just appeared with one of the biggest glasses we have for me but only a small amount in it......looks nice though!!! I call these my special glasses but we use them all the time...…..don't see the point of keeping things and not using them...….
> 
> Can`t quite believe it`s finally September...…...yahoo!!!!
> 
> Yep, it`s a shimmy type of day...…….love September!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh how i wish i could summon your enthusiasm for september.  Festive month for you with the BDs & trips planned.  I get sad when the kids go back to school, the weather starts to turn a bit nippy at night and the tomatoes start to dry up in the garden.  Like Olaf I love summer. 

While i’m On a rant:  Why, oh why, is pumpkin whatevers still on everyone’s collective tongues?


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw00MTTVPPpv0Zxw3pTRkvnl&ust=1535968611737825













https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw00MTTVPPpv0Zxw3pTRkvnl&ust=1535968611737825


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, dinner sounded good!!!! And nice evening by the sounds of it......although sad movie, not so much!!! Congrats on the fridge handles being done......sounds like a fabulous bargain!!! 

I have been lucky to live by the coast most of my life. Both sides of the UK. I can`t imagine not living beside the sea...….grew up with the ocean or the shore as we called it, out the rear of our property in Scotland, best playground in the world......now we are a 5-10 minute walk away and we do make use of it. So many folks who live here forget it`s there sometimes...….maybe one day you`ll be able to live your dream!!! 

Janet......sounds like an exhausting day!! I was thinking of you yesterday and wondering how busy it was going to be for you!!! Glad it went well...….I know I`m an oddball......for someone who loves the heat, I d have a strange fondness for the autumn.....crisp coldish mornings and evenings and cooler sunny days.....although the reality sometimes is damp and miserable rain!!! My ideal evening in winter when it`s cold and dark is being tucked inside, heating on and large glass of something alcoholic!!! Although I do love new winter boots and coats!!!! And I have so many scarves......I do love them......they always fit 


Another unusually warm day for us here...…..got 3 loads of laundry hanging out, bathrooms all cleaned......Tom has vacuumed everywhere that has carpet......he loves this new cordless Dyson!! Carpets look fabulous with it.....and inside of downstairs windows cleaned......that takes ages, so I `ll happily admit to avoiding that for as long as I can.....but they all needed doing!!

Rest of day is lazing, Grand Prix watching and a little bit of baking for village nursery tomorrow.....first day back and some of us make a little party of it for the new starts. Simple little baking, nothing fancy...…..

Have a great Sunday...……………..


----------



## RAPstar

I ate far too much yesterday


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> I ate far too much yesterday


Bet you had fun though...


----------



## Robo56

RAPstar said:


> I ate far too much yesterday



It’s ok.....vacation calories don’t count


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi and Tink


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I'm at work.....I have to chat later.


----------



## Robo56

morning Sans family 

 

 

 

 

HHN will be here before you know it......


----------



## Robo56

Lynne I rolled back a few pages and saw all your great pictures from your vacation.....Looks like you and your daughter had a great time.

Your next vacation will be here before you know it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, finished up the wash, kids still asleep, will wake them by ten.  Time for me to wash up.  Beautiful morning so far, and warm.  Because little one found out she has to work dinner time, moved our birthday meal to lunch.  No matter, if the weather holds, a swim in the pool will round out the early afternoon.  Oh, and food shopping.  Apparently, the boys left nothing to eat in the house.  I make the kids come with me, as I make them cook some of the meals too, and they are good at running around the store to get what I want, and carry and put away the purchases.  Eek, and lunch items, as both kids have school this week.  

Have a great Sunday all.  

I am with you Schumi, not into hearing pumpkin flavored this or that.  I also like the water, so some day, may be closer then now.  My grandmother was born here, but  as a married adult, she and my grandfather headed to South Florida when she decided she needed to be close to water. I spent many a summer in my youth, on the beach, fishing on the causeways and stayed with my grandparents.  She lived two blocks away from the ocean.

Ah, the shower is calling, time to use up a lot of the hot water.


----------



## pattyw

A little behind here! Yesterday Joe and I took a drive about an hour away to the lake- Cassadaga Lake in the southtowns of Buffalo. Beautiful country! Many vineyards here! We had a peaceful, lovely day! Now back to all of our household chores! 

Welcome home Lynne! 

Bobbie- I ordered 3 pair of the Vionic shoes from Amazon! They should be helpful for my feet!

Schumi, Keisha, Robo, Charade, Monyk, Tink, and all others reading along 


Happy Sunday all!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, finished up the wash, kids still asleep, will wake them by ten.  Time for me to wash up.  Beautiful morning so far, and warm.  Because little one found out she has to work dinner time, moved our birthday meal to lunch.  No matter, if the weather holds, a swim in the pool will round out the early afternoon.  Oh, and food shopping.  Apparently, the boys left nothing to eat in the house.  I make the kids come with me, as I make them cook some of the meals too, and they are good at running around the store to get what I want, and carry and put away the purchases.  Eek, and lunch items, as both kids have school this week.
> 
> Have a great Sunday all.
> 
> I am with you Schumi, not into hearing pumpkin flavored this or that.  I also like the water, so some day, may be closer then now.  My grandmother was born here, but  as a married adult, she and my grandfather headed to South Florida when she decided she needed to be close to water. I spent many a summer in my youth, on the beach, fishing on the causeways and stayed with my grandparents.  She lived two blocks away from the ocean.
> 
> Ah, the shower is calling, time to use up a lot of the hot water.



Funny thing is Lynne, I can`t swim a stroke...….well I used to be able to, but I lost the confidence to do it and now just can`t …….but I do love to be in the water where I can touch the bottom with my feet...…..so I am looking at your water park pictures wishing it was me...….. But, yes, I need to live by the sea.....I`m sure one day you will too if that`s what you want...….those vacations sound idyllic actually...……

Yes, definitely pumpkin overload!!!! 

I actually had a Christmas scented candle on last night...….think I need a new bulk buy once we are in America...…...


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I ate far too much yesterday




_Story of my life...... lol_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Story of my life...... lol_



Me too!!!

We could be founder members of that club.........


----------



## macraven

_Easy dinner tonight for me

Leftovers


Anyone here watch Fear the Dead?_


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the reminder mac, I forgot it was on tonight 

I made chili for dinner...it's strange not to have someone to share it with since Trey left ..Danielle doesn't like it at all.  Good thing is I have enough leftovers for lunch for a few days or I could freeze it for later.

Good news is we got our magic bands  now it feels closer...we'll be there in less than 3 weeks!

Our friend came to do the yard today and unfortunately he ran over a yellow jackets nest while mowing and got stung about 18 times. .poor guy. 

Almost time to watch FTWD...have a good night all


----------



## Lynne G

Band has shipped, so right behind ya Tink.

Hoagies for dinner, so easy for us too. Warm Sunday night.


----------



## keishashadow

Day #1 on a roll of 90 degree days. DiL & I agreed felt hotter than trip to FL two weeks ago.  humid, we lasted three hours at Labor Day Fest then retreated to an AC bar for wings & brews.  

Ima land-locked beach bum.  Spent a few years growing up in St Pete’s area. 

Moved the trip up a day to 28th, only thing to do is find somewhere to stay lol.  By the time the flight gets in, we get luggage & car will be near midnight.  Have WL booked for 29th.  Not sure where to book a night at this point.  The mr kindly requests i get something on paper so we don’t have to sleep in the car.



macraven said:


> _Easy dinner tonight for me
> 
> Leftovers
> 
> 
> Anyone here watch Fear the Dead?_



You know it!



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the reminder mac, I forgot it was on tonight
> 
> I made chili for dinner...it's strange not to have someone to share it with since Trey left ..Danielle doesn't like it at all.  Good thing is I have enough leftovers for lunch for a few days or I could freeze it for later.
> 
> Good news is we got our magic bands  now it feels closer...we'll be there in less than 3 weeks!
> 
> Our friend came to do the yard today and unfortunately he ran over a yellow jackets nest while mowing and got stung about 18 times. .poor guy.
> 
> Almost time to watch FTWD...have a good night all



OMG I’d be dead on the spot.  Is he ok?


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Our friend came to do the yard today and unfortunately he ran over a yellow jackets nest while mowing and got stung about 18 times. .poor guy.



 Oh my! Hope he's ok! Very scary!

Quiet night here- still doing wash and cleaning! More tomorrow- and some yard work! Grateful for the holiday tomorrow!

Have a great night all!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I feel like I have wasted the day. I didn’t get up until after 11:00 today. I guess I really needed sleep. After lunch B and I drove back to Roanoke. I made the mistake of not taking a really good look at her pictures yesterday. The ballet pictures were shot against a white background. With the combination of the white background, B’s fair skin and the flash, she looks like she is disappearing into the background. I took the pictures back to see if they could correct them, but what we really need is to reshoot the picture. They couldn’t do it today becasue they were really busy, so we will be going back next week.


----------



## Charade67

Oops,  I hit “post reply instead of “insert quotes”.



Monykalyn said:


> It's why I like part time work so much-I don't mind working, but no weekends and a day off (or 2) during week is so nice. Although lately-with travel schedule I'm working FT most weeks to take full weeks off. Could be worse



I love working part time hours, but miss getting full time pay. I might search for a full time job after B goes to college.



keishashadow said:


> While i’m On a rant: Why, oh why, is pumpkin whatevers still on everyone’s collective tongues?


 It’s just started and I’m already tired of it. 



schumigirl said:


> Funny thing is Lynne, I can`t swim a stroke...….well I used to be able to, but I lost the confidence to do it and now just can`t …….but I do love to be in the water where I can touch the bottom with my feet..


 I can’t swim either. I’m nit quite phobic, but I really don’t like water. I used to go to the pool all the time when I was a kid. One day I was trying to do a flip underwater and one of my “friends” thought it would be funny to push my head down. It really frightened me, and I’ve been nervous around water ever since. 



tink1957 said:


> Our friend came to do the yard today and unfortunately he ran over a yellow jackets nest while mowing and got stung about 18 times. .poor guy.


 I hope he is okay. 

No plans for tomorrow’s holiday. I wil probably do laundry and pay bills.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> feel like I have wasted the day. I didn’t get up until after 11:00 today. I guess I really needed sleep




Hi Charade! Don't feel bad about sleeping in- we all need to get some extra rest sometimes! And there's a holiday tomorrow so we get a bonus weekend day! 

You and I have very exciting days planned tomorrow- but the stuff needs to get done!


----------



## macraven

_Watching Fear the dead now 

My magic band arrived yesterday/Saturday _


----------



## Monykalyn

Magic bands! Yep know the trip is getting closer. Very weird for me to be planning trip to Orlando and NOT take my magic band...Although I am taking my NE tickets with the days left on them _just in case_ we pop over for a day of Food and wine...

Day of cleaning, sheets changed, got the boy's room cleaned out and his new queen bed in (he had a loft bed with twin mattress), and tending to dog. He can't walk anymore, and stopped eating completely. The pet hospice people aren't back in town until Tuesday.

Was going to grill out today, decided to be lazy instead as grilling would have required a trip to store. Found a roast in freezer and popped it into crockpot along with a bunch of seasonings and a very generous splash of red wine. With mashed potato and steamed veggie medley dinner was easy. Roast was good-family raved it was 'best ever'-of course I don't follow a recipe and probably won't be able to duplicate it!!
Just got chocolate chip cookie bars out of oven. Was craving a sweet...

7 fire engines just went screaming by outer road in past 10 minutes-one right after the other. Can't smell smoke and they didn't turn into our street...hope whatever is going on it comes out ok.



macraven said:


> Anyone here watch Fear the Dead?


I will catch up, but I had to read recaps of each episode this season to understand what was going on with the ridiculous time jumps, then side stories! Part of my problem is I just haven't been paying real close attention as it hasn't interested me much anymore. 



keishashadow said:


> Moved the trip up a day to 28th, only thing to do is find somewhere to stay lol.


Do you get Mousesavers newsletters? some really great deals there lately!

Think I am gonna go climb in bed and read...


----------



## macraven

Monyk, hope your doggy will take water at least 

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for him

I only watch Fear the dead as I keep hoping it will get better 

I started watching it as a filler of time when walking dead was in their off season 

Fear is like a train wreck 
I can’t stop watching ...


Hope all the homies here have had a great weekend so far and a fun Labor Day tomorrow


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I feel like I have wasted the day. I didn’t get up until after 11:00 today. I guess I really needed sleep. After lunch B and I drove back to Roanoke. I made the mistake of not taking a really good look at her pictures yesterday. The ballet pictures were shot against a white background. With the combination of the white background, B’s fair skin and the flash, she looks like she is disappearing into the background. I took the pictures back to see if they could correct them, but what we really need is to reshoot the picture. They couldn’t do it today becasue they were really busy, so we will be going back next week.


_Believe me charade I can mess up an entire day without even trying 

You just had a different way of judging the time you needed for a day 


Stick with me and I will show you how a person really messes up a 24 hour period 

It is one of my many talents lol_


----------



## macraven

Who else got their magic bands already?


I will
Keep mine in my sock
Drawer

In case I panic and can’t remember where I put them
Push me
In the direction to find theM


----------



## Charade67

It’s a holiday and I’m awake before 7:00. Why? It seems the person who actually had to be up early didn’t bother filling that cat’s food bowl. Ugh! I’m going to try to get back to sleep. See y’all later.


----------



## tink1957

Me too Charade!  Woke up at 6 and gave up trying to get back to sleep.  

I fell asleep on the couch while watching rerun Ftwd and woke up when talking dead was on so I had to watch the new episode afterwards.  In my defense I only slept 4 hours the night before due to my sister in law calling me at 10 and talking until 12:30...that woman loves to talk.

Lawn guy was ok according to Danielle, I was still at work when it happened.  Luckily I had bought sting relief stuff the day before and she gave him some benadryl too.  I would have been done for the day but he worked another hour after that...he did leave earlier than expected probably because the benadryl kicked in.

Mac...I got 2 sets of magic bands and we're only there for 2 nights on 2 separate reservations.  I can wear a different color each day.

Guess I'll go make coffee now 

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## Lynne G

Woot+ last day off until the work and school routine fires up.

Sun is out, older one is up, but not little one.  

Realized the guys kept the bathrooms clean, but used every roll of t paper.  Another errand to run today, including picking up bread, that was not restocked either.  Hmm, seems like the list the kids had yesterday was just for stuff to snack on.  

So, time for tea,  get the fry pan out, and late breakfast.  I have no problems being lazy on a bonus day off.

MonyK, hugs,  good thoughts for the dog.  Never easy, more hugs for whole family.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

I've been stuck in meetings all last week at work-  so things have been a little crazy.  I've been here in spirit thinking of all of you.

Its a hot one here today and tomorrow-  Im off to the pool.  I took tomorrow off as well because- well because I can.  And Ill probably spend tomorrow at the pool too because its going to be hot all week.

Hoping everyone has a great day!  

Cindy


----------



## Monykalyn

Yes another early riser. but I did go to bed fairly early last night-think I was asleep by 10. Son went to friends house for a bit, was going to spend the night, but started coughing so much he texted me to come home. Said his chest hurt with coughing and he wanted sleep in own bed. Can hear him coughing downstairs right now.

Doggy hanging in there. He perks up every now and then, but I do think he is getting to the "not comfortable anymore" part. Thanks for the wishes and hugs. Fear this week is going to be rough one, but I can't watch him suffer. will see what the pet hospice Dr has to offer tomorrow. 



macraven said:


> Fear is like a train wreck
> I can’t stop watching ...


 yeah it is why I keep DVRing it, had so much potential.



Lynne G said:


> but used every roll of t paper.


 boys!  yeah i have errands to do today too. Few groceries, clean our club building to get ready for our clubs Wine tasting event fundraiser tomorrow. Shouldn't take long. 
Thinking bolognese tonight. Won't have much time to cook this week so might as well cook today.  Another hot and humid day today.

Finally traded in the accommodation certificate-staying at Mariott Harbour Lake. Just can't justify last minute prices to stay onsite. Plus I know my teen will definitely appreciate having her own room/bed where she can sleep til noon if she wants.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## tink1957

monyk...sorry about your dog.  We went through this with our pup Chewy a few years ago and it's not easy.  All you can do is show them love and support until the end and you already have that covered.


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies !
Most are enjoying the day off work 

I loved 3 day weekends when I was in the working world 
So know you are enjoying this extra day off work

Monyk, keep us posted about your doggy 
Pet hospice can check him out tomorrow 
Hope your boy is doing better after a full nights sleep

Charade, hope you were able to get back to sleep and catch a few more zzzzz’s

Tink, what colors did you choose for your Mickey bands ?

I have all the colors and even the gray one too

 CKmiles, it’s this month!  This month!!

Start packing and then repacking

Lynne enjoy your day off
Grocery shopping ahould be easy today
Not many in the stores except for the last minute pick up for things they realize now they don’t have at home to make dinner 

_
 _To all reading along_


----------



## macraven

_I’m counting noses and did not see Schumi, pattyw, Robo and Keisha here this morning

Don’t tell me you all are sleeping in

And a few more homies are not here

Big hugs to all of youse
_


----------



## schumigirl

Late start for me on the Dis today...........

MonyK........sending lots of hugs for your doggy and all of you too, I hope he’s comfortable till any decision is made about him 



Slept for an hour this afternoon........spent this morning in village nursery........30 preschool 3-4 year olds running around hyper!! 

They like them altogether on their first day for the morning and all helpers in so they get to know us a little........tomorrow they split into morning and afternoon sessions.......boy my head was banging after 3 hours!!! But, it was fun......I made mini gingerbread men and don’t laugh........Mickey mouse muffins........Mickey ears are easy to shape.......and quick too!! Quicker than minions to make.........kids loved them though! 

Easy dinner tonight..........chicken in balsamic and honey with few other “stuff” added.........it’s been in the Aga all day so should be lovely!! 

It’s Monday.........have a good one.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m counting noses and did not see Schumi, pattyw, Robo and Keisha here this morning
> 
> Don’t tell me you all are sleeping in
> 
> And a few more homies are not here
> 
> Big hugs to all of youse_


----------



## tink1957

Mac, I have all colors in the old style bands and now in the new ones too.  This time I chose pink and purple.  The boys got green and orange for Trey and red and yellow for Austin.  I may have enough to decorate a mini tree for Christmas.

I put a quarter pork loin in the crockpot and added what I thought was onion soup on top...not...someone had put a packet of cheesy mix tuna helper in the onion soup box ....I found another box of onion soup and added it too...should be interesting


----------



## pattyw

Mac, Schumi, Tink, Lynne, Charade, Ckmiles, Keisha, Robo, Bobbie, Tgrgrl, and everyone else reading along-

Special for Monyk and family! 

Happy Monday & Labor Day all! 

Got an early start to some household chores that need to be done! It's a beauty here today- sunny and 86! Going to enjoy the outdoors for a while this afternoon!  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Well, one of our kitties went home with his new family today. We’re all a little sad but the kitten really took to the little boy who wanted him as his birthday present. The kitten just snuggled right into his arms & went to sleep. I guess it is true that one doesn’t pick a cat, the cat picks you instead!
Sitting here watching the rain bands from TS Gordon put a damper on our Labor Day. Worrying about family in Pensacola & hope they don’t have Hurricane Gordon hitting them tomorrow night. ‘‘Tis the season though....
Have any if you made Mississippi pot-roast in the crockpot? So good, but I only use a half stick of butter.
Marshmellow is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. Please cross your fingers that she cooperates & goes into the trap tonight. With the rain & no food, I am hoping she behaves!!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Well, one of our kitties went home with his new family today. We’re all a little sad but the kitten really took to the little boy who wanted him as his birthday present. The kitten just snuggled right into his arms & went to sleep. I guess it is true that one doesn’t pick a cat, the cat picks you instead!
> Sitting here watching the rain bands from TS Gordon put a damper on our Labor Day. Worrying about family in Pensacola & hope they don’t have Hurricane Gordon hitting them tomorrow night. ‘‘Tis the season though....
> Have any if you made Mississippi pot-roast in the crockpot? So good, but I only use a half stick of butter.
> Marshmellow is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. Please cross your fingers that she cooperates & goes into the trap tonight. With the rain & no food, I am hoping she behaves!!



Bittersweet, indeed but so happy a kitty has a new home! I'm going to say prayers all day that Marshmellow goes into the trap. It is the best thing you can do for her!

Hope Gordon goes away!!


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, will cross all to hope M goes into trap.  It is the best for her.  Way too many kittens out there already.  The best you can hope when giving away a pet is that it goes to a good home.  So nice the boy will love and grow up with the kitten.  Right to do.

Steaks on grill for dinner, it has been a hot day, and grilling means momma does not have to cook.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep......single digits 


Vicki......let us know how that pork turns out...….sounds...…..er, different ………..I made a booboo last week and added a huge amount of cayenne pepper instead of bbq seasoning into a dish......lol...…….easy done!!!

Tgrgrl…….good luck with the weather and glad you found a good home for the cat...…..


We have rain and lots of it...….weather is miserable but hope it passes quickly.....

But, just realized today the new Halloween movie is released in the Cinemas over here same day as America...…..so I don`t need to convince Tom we need to fly back to see it...….I hate the Cinema with a passion, but will definitely be there that week!!!! 

Hope everyone`s having a great day...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, 9 days for Schumi! We heard so many English at PBH.  Glad you get a chance to be one of the first to HHN.

Keisha, heat wave here too,  97 today, 94 tomorrow.  And no AC in the senior high.  Icky.  Should feel like temp tomorrow is 100.  No sign of fall, and well, that is okay with me.  Overnight will only fall down to close to 80, so warm night. 

So feels like a Sunday, but happy today off means a short work week.  Toot!

Hope all are chilling, enjoying a drink or two, and will have a good night.



These guys are making sure you have a good night.


----------



## macraven

_It’s 93 here but that’s normal temps 

One reason why I do errands before 11:00 or after 8:00 in the evening 

We have ceiling fans and ac so inside temps are nice and comfortable 


Schumi, 9 is a good number 
Single digits means you are closer to vacation time_


----------



## Charade67

Somewhat productive day today. I did a little house cleaning, a little laundry, and went to the grocery store. The rest of the evening will be dedicated to the FSU/VA Tech football game. Dh’s choice, not mine. 

MonyK - I just don’ know what to say. I’m so sorry about your dog. 

Macraven - I managed to get in a couple more hours of sleep this morning. 

Schumi - You are a brave woman. I don’t think I could work in a daycare.

Tink - How was dinner?

Tgrgrl - Happy you found a good home for one of the kitttens. Hope Marshmellow cooperates. 

Lynne - No a/c? We have closed school here when the air wasn’t working. 

Dh is not happy with the start of this game. The way he acts you would think his life depends on the outcome. I think I’ll go do more laundry.


----------



## macraven

_I would do the same charade 

And maybe even iron too besides doing the laundry 

(Ps...I don’t own an iron)_


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 


Hope everyone had a good Labor Day weekend.


Monyk sorry to hear about your doggy 


Sending out get well wishes to agavegirl1......hope you are continuing to heal and you are getting around better.

 







Countdowns for everyone for HHN 


Sounds like everyone is getting their Disney wristbands in a rainbow of colors. 


Did some Halloween decorating today. Put up my Harry Potter Tree....thought that should be included too.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _I would do the same charade
> 
> And maybe even iron too besides doing the laundry
> 
> (Ps...I don’t own an iron)_



I own an iron, but don't use it very much. The ironing board is upstairs near the TV. It isn't portable. 

I went downstairs to do laundry and pay bills. At halftime dh came downstairs to whine about the game. Thankfully he didn't want to disturb me while paying bills, so he went back upstairs. Even the cat has come downstairs to get away from the yelling.


----------



## macraven

Charade, I feel your pain with males and their football games 

Having 4 boys and a husband, football took over our tv many a times 

I would go on the computer and stay away from them
And was given the job of the food runs for pizza when they got hungry 

You have a smart cat!

Kitty knew to hide out with you


----------



## macraven

Well, had some frozen Chinese food I thawed out for dinner

Pf Chang or some thing like that was the company that makes it

First time I tried it and it was better than what I could make

Mr Mac eats whatever I fix as long as it does not have red or green peppers or onions
He gets sick if he eats those items

So dinner was a quick easy meal tonight

Hope all the homies had a great day
Tomorrow is back to work for many of youse


----------



## Charade67

Apparently FSU’s offense forgot to show up for tonight’s game. Dh is not happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Somewhat productive day today. I did a little house cleaning, a little laundry, and went to the grocery store. The rest of the evening will be dedicated to the FSU/VA Tech football game. Dh’s choice, not mine.
> 
> MonyK - I just don’ know what to say. I’m so sorry about your dog.
> 
> Macraven - I managed to get in a couple more hours of sleep this morning.
> 
> Schumi - You are a brave woman. I don’t think I could work in a daycare.
> 
> Tink - How was dinner?
> 
> Tgrgrl - Happy you found a good home for one of the kitttens. Hope Marshmellow cooperates.
> 
> Lynne - No a/c? We have closed school here when the air wasn’t working.
> 
> Dh is not happy with the start of this game. The way he acts you would think his life depends on the outcome. I think I’ll go do more laundry.



Oh it’s not work Charade.......I volunteer, and it’s like preschool not a daycare really......so quite structured.........they need help when anyone is off sick, so a few of us in the village are able to help out now and again........it’s lovely, but then I love kids........that helps! Works out less than once or twice every couple of months, if that. Kids start school here at 5, some are 4 depending on birthdays. I know I was 4 when I strarted school. 



macraven said:


> Well, had some frozen Chinese food I thawed out for dinner
> 
> Pf Chang or some thing like that was the company that makes it
> 
> First time I tried it and it was better than what I could make
> 
> Mr Mac eats whatever I fix as long as it does not have red or green peppers or onions
> He gets sick if he eats those items
> 
> So dinner was a quick easy meal tonight
> 
> Hope all the homies had a great day
> Tomorrow is back to work for many of youse



I’m with mr Mac on the onions........but, you know I love them as well!!!  Love Chinese food!!! But got to be so careful as so many use msg.......nasty stuff!!! But glad you enjoyed yours........

Was thinking of you and Janet tonight.......let a friend borrow our dvd of RHPS......she had never seen it!!! Told her she was missing out big time........she knew the Time Warp song that was it........she text me at 11pm to say they loved it!!! I was so glad........she’s one of us now 



Wide awake at 4.50am 

Wonder if vacation excitement has set in...........

Busy morning ahead too........


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good Labor Day weekend.
> 
> 
> Monyk sorry to hear about your doggy
> 
> 
> Sending out get well wishes to agavegirl1......hope you are continuing to heal and you are getting around better.
> 
> View attachment 348167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countdowns for everyone for HHN
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting their Disney wristbands in a rainbow of colors.
> 
> 
> Did some Halloween decorating today. Put up my Harry Potter Tree....thought that should be included too.
> 
> View attachment 348163
> 
> 
> View attachment 348164



Love the pictures Robo..........they are beautiful!!! 

You must win the prize for best Halloween decorator ever!!!


----------



## macraven

How many days Schumi?

Do I hear 8 today ?


Share with us about about September 5........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> How many days Schumi?
> 
> Do I hear 8 today ?
> 
> 
> Share with us about about September 5........



Lol......yep, must be 8 now till we leave for our overnight.......vacation begins that day! 

Wedding Anniversary day!!! 26 years on Wednesday.........now we think we may be going out for a meal as friends have asked what we’re doing.........didn’t plan to do anything........we just celebrate both in Orlando usually......

Did buy my Tom his usual gooey lovey dovey card.....and always get the same type of card back.......awww......too schmaltzy for this time of the morning......lol.......

We don’t really do gifts for regular anniversaries, but did get him another bottle of his favourite champagne......he’ll like that...........

You having a late night?...........it’s starting to get light here now.......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning all!  

Tuesday, that means taco's!  So join Mac in a run to Taco Bell.

Back to work, and all those emails, and some nice welcome backs.

In the 20's countdown now, so October is now less than 4 weeks away.

Little one started school, seems her friend picked her up.  Still kinda shocking she's in her last year of high school.  

Ah, lizard weather for Schumi.  I am sure you are so looking forward to this fall vacation.  Hope you have lovely, hot weather and not nearly the rain we had.

Time for more tea, the AC is cranking, and heat advisory issued.  105 temp with heat index.  Muggy!  We too get a heat waive, all temps in the 90's until Saturday.  The storms arriving Friday will toss that heat wave somewhere else.  70 is the high predicted for Saturday.  After oppressive heat these next couple of days, 70 will feel refreshing, and maybe a touch of fall?  It won't last.  September is almost as warm as August now.

Have a great one, and great pictures Robo! Enjoy seeing your decorations.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday all!!


Mac- nice Mr. Mac is an easy to please guy!! 

Robo- your Halloween decor is amazing!!

Lynne- Heat wave here too! near 90 today and tomorrow, but the cold front is coming!

Schumi-  must be so fun to help with the children!

Good morning to Keisha, Bobbie, Tgrgrl, Monyk, Charade, Tink!! and to everyone else reading along


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

I am enjoying my lazy day off morning (Im pretending Im retired )

ITs another hot one here-  No  AC in the schools here- so most have early dismissal.  

Im off to the pool this morning-  Im practicing my lazy river technique for when Im at Volcano Bay-  

I own an iron, but recently purchased a hand held steamer.  Im a little in love with it-  much easier than ironing!

The Hobbit meme in Schumi;s post made me LOL and I scared the dog....

Waving hi to Patty, Lynne, MAC, Schumi, Tgrgrl; Monyk, Keish, Bobbie, Charade and Tink-  and anyone else I missed

Robo-  love the decorations!  

Enjoy the day!


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I am enjoying my lazy day off morning (Im pretending Im retired )
> 
> ITs another hot one here-  No  AC in the schools here- so most have early dismissal.
> 
> Im off to the pool this morning-  Im practicing my lazy river technique for when Im at Volcano Bay-
> 
> I own an iron, but recently purchased a hand held steamer.  Im a little in love with it-  much easier than ironing!
> 
> The Hobbit meme in Schumi;s post made me LOL and I scared the dog....
> 
> Waving hi to Patty, Lynne, MAC, Schumi, Tgrgrl; Monyk, Keish, Bobbie, Charade and Tink-  and anyone else I missed
> 
> Robo-  love the decorations!
> 
> Enjoy the day!



Hey Ckmiles! Here's a double ! I was going down my list of peeps in my post and I always omit someone!! Not on purpose- just my mind isn't as sharp as it used to be!

Enjoy your pool day!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Marshmellow is having surgery as I type this!! Whew!! I feel like we have turned to a new chapter in the “Kitten Saga of Summer 2018.”

I love RHPS. When I was in Elementary school, my friend’s older sister had the album and we played it until we memorized it! I had a very sheltered childhood & I was so intrigued by the album cover that had a man in makeup & women’s underwear! LOL I couldn’t wrap my head around it but I loved the music! I think I was in college before I ever actually saw the movie for the first time and....interesting fact...my husband proposed to me while watching it. We were watching a VHS version and he had a friend film him (my husband) on the steps of a church proposing & had it spliced into the wedding scene. It was quirky & romantic at the same time. 

Happy Tuesday everyone! I need to get going on the laundry & ironing. The sun is shining, it’s a beautiful day!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hey Ckmiles! Here's a double ! I was going down my list of peeps in my post and I always omit someone!! Not on purpose- just my mind isn't as sharp as it used to be!
> 
> Enjoy your pool day!!


_Anyone younger than me that says their mind isn’t as sharp as it used to me, deserves a like

My brain is not functioning at times but then I don’t realize it until pages later in this thread

There were times when Mr Mac retired I kept thinking will he always keep getting up in the morning at 4:45 am

I’d zone out thinking he would go to work soon and I could eat left over pizza for breakfast 

I did get over that quickly once I found out he would pass on cereal for breakfast and eat cold pizza with me_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Tuesday, that means taco's!  So join Mac in a run to Taco Bell.
> 
> Back to work, and all those emails, and some nice welcome backs.
> 
> In the 20's countdown now, so October is now less than 4 weeks away.
> 
> Little one started school, seems her friend picked her up.  Still kinda shocking she's in her last year of high school.
> 
> Ah, lizard weather for Schumi.  I am sure you are so looking forward to this fall vacation.  Hope you have lovely, hot weather and not nearly the rain we had.
> 
> Time for more tea, the AC is cranking, and heat advisory issued.  105 temp with heat index.  Muggy!  We too get a heat waive, all temps in the 90's until Saturday.  The storms arriving Friday will toss that heat wave somewhere else.  70 is the high predicted for Saturday.  After oppressive heat these next couple of days, 70 will feel refreshing, and maybe a touch of fall?  It won't last.  September is almost as warm as August now.
> 
> Have a great one, and great pictures Robo! Enjoy seeing your decorations.



I`m sure we will get some rain Lynne......we had ever such a lot of rain in May......but hey, you just go with the flow don't you...….can`t let it spoil anything...….but hoping for hot and sunny.....

Sounds like some really hot weather for you coming up!!!! 



Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is having surgery as I type this!! Whew!! I feel like we have turned to a new chapter in the “Kitten Saga of Summer 2018.”
> 
> I love RHPS. When I was in Elementary school, my friend’s older sister had the album and we played it until we memorized it! I had a very sheltered childhood & I was so intrigued by the album cover that had a man in makeup & women’s underwear! LOL I couldn’t wrap my head around it but I loved the music! I think I was in college before I ever actually saw the movie for the first time and....interesting fact...my husband proposed to me while watching it. We were watching a VHS version and he had a friend film him (my husband) on the steps of a church proposing & had it spliced into the wedding scene. It was quirky & romantic at the same time.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone! I need to get going on the laundry & ironing. The sun is shining, it’s a beautiful day!



Love your RHPS story...….how romantic!!!! That is lovely.....and well thought out...…..

I don't understand why some folks get their socks in a bundle over movies like this...….it`s pure fun!!! I wasn't too young when I first saw it.....but I did the TimeWarp for the first time when I was around 9 or 10......I think I was about 8 when the movie was first released...…..I had older cousins who taught me it when we went to stay with them for a holiday......lol....and hope the cat does well today...….


We have cooler weather today...….jackets on and even had a light scarf round my bare neck as it was genuinely cool. But, sunshine is out and it`s beautiful now...……

Enjoy that pool time ck...…….and glad you got a giggle!!!!

Later ladies...…….


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is having surgery as I type this!! Whew!! I feel like we have turned to a new chapter in the “Kitten Saga of Summer 2018.”



 I'm so happy!!!! 



macraven said:


> Anyone younger than me that says their mind isn’t as sharp as it used to me, deserves a like



 Funny- I can't remember what I had for lunch yesterday, but mindless trivia I can't forget!  I can sing songs from Schoolhouse Rock from the 70s!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Funny- I can't remember what I had for lunch yesterday, but mindless trivia I can't forget! I can sing songs from Schoolhouse Rock from the 70s!



Thanks to Schoolhouse Rock I can still recite the preamble to the Constitutuion, and know that the 19th amendment was ratified in 1920.


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl
Hope kitty kat recovers quickly from
her surgery _


----------



## Tgrgrl

macraven said:


> _Tgrgrl
> Hope kitty kat recovers quickly from
> her surgery _


Thanks! I just got home with her & she is spending the night in our laundry room. SPCA said she was in heat (again!) so I am soooo glad we were able to get her fixed.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Thanks! I just got home with her & she is spending the night in our laundry room. SPCA said she was in heat (again!) so I am soooo glad we were able to get her fixed.



Nice one......hopes she’s comfortable and cosy.......


----------



## tink1957

Whew...that was a close one tgrgrl....hope kitty heals quickly and yay for no more kittens.  I need to do a roundup here as I have 3 mama cats.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear momma cat is home already.  Good to catch her before she got out and more kittens.  

Hot and sticky here.  Have to get the hair cut and pay a bill.  Just paid some earlier today.  Reality for sure.  

On a plus side, cooked all the steaks on the grill.  Delicious and three left over.  So whatever kids want. Beef tacos or stir fry.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- always great dinners at your house!

Tgrgrl- Hope Marshmellow rest well tonight and heals fast! 

Hot and sticky night here! Watching weather channel coverage of Gordon! Hope the storm  weakens and all in its path stay safe! Hurricanes are scary!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. It looks like Tuesdays will be busy days for the rest of the month.  I work until 3:00, get B from school, and then take her to music lessons. Tonight I got dinner for her while she was at music (no tacos, but it was Mexican) and then drove her downtown for her theater rehearsal. Thankfully her dad will bring her home. I got supper for myself (Chinese) and then came home and started more laundry. Next week her dance classes start back up.

Schumi - Happy anniversary. We celebrated our first anniversary at Disney and Universal. I would love to do it again, but it happens during the school year.

Lynne - I think it is hotter where you are then it is here. I would love to get a break from the humidity.

Ckmiles - Maybe it’s because I’ve lived in the south almost all my life, but I just can’t imagine not having a/c in the schools. 

Tgrgrl - I’m so glad you were able to get Marshmellow to surgery. 

Quiet night tonight, but B and dh should be home soon.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Quiet night tonight, but B and dh should be home soon.



Enjoy the quiet night! We did Taco Tuesday- Taco Bell! My laziness for cooking is not good! Have to get back into cooking and healthy eating!


----------



## macraven

_Me too !

We went to Taco Bell for dinner 


They have better chalupas than I can make

I gave you a like not for saying you want to eat healthy but that you did the Tuesday run to the border today _


----------



## Lynne G

, why yes it is!  And the back to school, and commuting before sunrise, is here.  The sun on the horizon is a huge ball of yellow.  Another day with the heat index showing a temp of 105.  On my commute last night, car said temp was 100.  Yep, AC was on.  Ended up with not heated, steak sandwiches.  No one wanted the steak hot.  Did toss some tater tots in the oven.  They get almost as crunchy, but easier than messing with hot oil.  And some fresh tomatoes from a friend.  Little one was eating them as we left the friend, nothing like home grown and picked earlier in the day.  Seems this steamy weather has been good for local produce workers.  Last of the summer crops.  

So with that, the AC is indeed already making it cool inside.  Tea is ready, so later homies.  

Have a wonderful Wednesday, and make those kids go to bed earlier.  Little one looked like she was sleep walking when I came home yesterday.  Yep, back to school routine, with early rising, does not go well with a night owl kid.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

Happy Anniversary to Schumi and hubby.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Love the pictures Robo..........they are beautiful!!!



Thank you. Halloween is a fond memory when I was little with my mom.



schumigirl said:


> Lol......yep, must be 8 now till we leave for our overnight.......vacation begins that day!



It will be here before you know.



Lynne G said:


> In the 20's countdown now, so October is now less than 4 weeks away.



Lynne celebrate....... we are in the 20’s for sure. 



Lynne G said:


> Have a great one, and great pictures Robo! Enjoy seeing your decorations.



Thanks Lynne. I look forward to seeing all the decorations at HHN.



Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is having surgery as I type this!! Whew!! I feel like we have turned to a new chapter in the “Kitten Saga of Summer 2018.”



So glad to hear you were able to get her to surgery. Hope she is recovering well.... her kittens are beautiful.....looks like they all have white socks.



macraven said:


> We went to Taco Bell for dinner



Mac I gave to admit I have a weakness for Taco Bell too.



Lynne G said:


> So with that, the AC is indeed already making it cool inside. Tea is ready, so later homies.



Lynne hope the tea was tasty this morning.

Keisha take it easy. Hope your feet are getting better.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary

_Carole and Tom 

Wishing a life time of _


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi.  Trip is right around the corner.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Anniversary SchumiCarole & Tom!!

Lynne- hope you & fam get back into the fall school/work routines quickly! My kids’ school is 9 am-3:30 pm which I love but just found out my oldest has to be at school at 8 am two days a week for chorus & orchestra. We live 20 minutes from school so no going back & forth before regular school start time. I guess my youngest & I will be eating breakfast out somewhere before school a couple of days a week! 

Now I am thinking about food.......

I want Taco Bell. I ate too much yesterday & am trying to do a intermittent fasting day today but coffee just isn’t cutting it!! Maybe I will go clean a couple of litter boxes....that usually kills my appetite. Bleh!!!

Waving good morning to macraven, Robo56, pattyw, charade67 & everyone else joining today!


----------



## tink1957

At work now so I'm just popping in to wish Carole and Tom a
Happy Anniversary!!! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, not a bad time for school.  Our senior high starts at 7:35 am, and opens at 7am for those who get there a little earlier.  Ends at 2:40pm.  My kids had to walk, but now, little one gets a ride both ways.  Mostly from a friend or her DB.  Once in awhile, I can do.

For those celebrating, Happy New Year, as the new year's coming soon.  

 To Robo, Charade, Tink, Tgrgrl, Patty, and all the homies.


----------



## Charade67

My day has started out fairly well.One of our clients gave me some Ghirardelli chocolate. I’m going to have some after I finish my lunch.

Patty - I often say that if we ever connect into a large sum of money the first thing I will do is hire a personal chef. I hate cooking. 

Tgrgrl - We have the same school hours as you. B’s school also offers and optional zero period that starts one hour before regular school time. She took the zero period for 2 years. I was so glad when that was over. 

Schumi - Happy anniversary!

Hello to everyone else. Gotta get back to work. I’m sending out bills today.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies for the anniversary wishes.........I’m a very lucky lady married to a wonderful man........too much schmalz?? 

Charade I adore cooking........I cook all of our meals from scratch, only exception is takeout.......we don’t have ready made frozen convenience meals........but I have the time and do love cooking.......baking I enjoy but it’s a hit and miss.....but I do bake a lot too. Cooking I love. 


Had a fabulous day out. 

Drove almost two hours to meet friends we hadn’t seen for years for lunch and spend the afternoon with them.....it was her birthday too so we had a lovely exchange of gifts too!! 

Lunch was lovely, and catching up was wonderful, it was like we only saw them yesterday instead of ten years ago. We chatted and laughed the whole day away........

Then tonight spent a couple of hours baking as Kyle and his colleagues are doing a charity event tomorrow.....so loads of things baked and thankfully all turned out perfectly........hoping they make a lot of money for a lovely little local charity. 

Time to sit down with a glass of wine (another )


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon Sans... I have been MIA for awhile. This weekend got away from me with chores and the teens. Also my computer is in a room with no A/C and it is hard to stay in for long. Anyway I haven't caught up on everything but a few.

We were suppose to go to Six Flags NJ this weekend for Liv's B-Day. It is going to rain so I am postponing to next weekend. ( I hope no rain) I had to switch gears and plan her birthday party for this weekend. She will be 17 on Monday.

I also have to go to my nieces's bridal shower on Saturday. Busy Busy!! Liv is doing better this week with school. She is settling in and liking her classes better. She has friends in just about all of them .We are having issues with one teacher but we are working on resolving it!

Schumi Happy Anniversary!! Hope it is a great one and many more!!

Tgrgrl - glad to hear one baby got a home. It was great to hear you got M for spaying. It is so crucial to have these babies fixed so we can help keep the homeless pet population  down.

Robo- love the pics of your decorations!! It makes me excited for Hallooween!

Charade Enjoy those Ghirardelli chocolates!

Keisha I forgot the vaseline one day and can see the difference. Thanks again for reminding about you! I am going to do my best to keep it lubed

Mac- I watched Fear for about two seasons. I really didn't like the way the show was going so we stopped! We still watch Walking Dead. I had hoped it would get better with Morgan joining but I hear not. I don't like the characters they have killed off. I am not sure what will happen to the show.

Lynne -I like the early start time. Our  high school opens at 7 and classes start at 7:30. She gets out at 2:00. I drive her back and forth right now don't like her walking alone.

Monykalyn - I am so sorry about your pup! I know how you feel. We have been through it so many times and it never gets easy when our pet family members get sick. Thinking of all of you!
Off to meet a friend for dinner at 99. I hope everyone has a great night!!!

Hello to all Sans family who I missed!


----------



## macraven

_Was about to send a search party out to find youse!!

Glad we are hearing from you
I am a mom and frequently looking for my homies here 

Wow she will soon be 17
I hope the birthday party and celebration is super and she has a ball 

Right 
Always best to reschedule six flags so you don’t have to deal with a rain out
Too many outdoor rides go down when it rains
I had season passes over the years to St. Louis mid America and great America (gurnee) and year before last to 6 flags in Atlanta 

Atlanta one did not wow me but the other two really did 

Thanks for updating us on Liv with her classes 
Happy news she has friends in most of them

The homies that have been missing here are Keisha and agavegirl 

Wendy sending you a shout out and hope you are recovering nicely from
the back surgery 

Have kept you in my prayers

Keisha 
Get your butt back over here !

Bring a note from mom if you are playing hooky much longer

Jk_


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, Bobbie, have to check the weather again.  6 Flags is around an hour ride from us.  Most of our storms will be on Friday, with 70 as high on Saturday, as cool weather system coming to kick this tropical low outta here.  And I hear ya, little one turned 17 a week ago.  Senior year has commenced, and I know it will go fast.  The fact little one has been driving for almost a year now also sometimes shocks me.  That and my first born, will be 21 in two months.  Now I really feel old. LOL


----------



## tlinus

Peeking in to say "HI!!" to my peeps!!!

Hello to the new members, I am an older member from back in the day 

Glad to see many familiar "faces" still hanging around!


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus said:


> Peeking in to say "HI!!" to my peeps!!!
> 
> Hello to the new members, I am an older member from back in the day
> 
> Glad to see many familiar "faces" still hanging around!



Hey!!!!

Just popped on before bedtime..........so glad to see you post again........hope you’re doing ok........don’t be a stranger.......


Off to bed here now...........

7 sleeps..........


----------



## tlinus

schumigirl said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> Just popped on before bedtime..........so glad to see you post again........hope you’re doing ok........don’t be a stranger.......
> 
> 
> Off to bed here now...........
> 
> 7 sleeps..........




GOOD Night!!!

I will be sure to update you all soon!!

You will not believe that my kids have totally grown up


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> Peeking in to say "HI!!" to my peeps!!!
> 
> Hello to the new members, I am an older member from back in the day
> 
> Glad to see many familiar "faces" still hanging around!



_And tlinus brings us minonions !

For those that don’t know her, she is a homie that started with us in the beginning 

Believe she was on my original thread in the community board when it was the “Test” thread
Which evenually turned into this San thread

Welcome home Tracie!

_


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> GOOD Night!!!
> 
> I will be sure to update you all soon!!
> 
> You will not believe that my kids have totally grown up



_Will be waiting until you come back and tell us about the kiddos 

They grow up too fast _


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies!  I am not even going to pretend to keep up or even read the over 13 pages since I last even looked at the thread. 

I have been recovering from spinal surgery and today, I had a six week checkup.  It went very well.  But....

I had to cancel my October Orlando trip. 
I had to take off work (I do not get sick time) and made no money for two months.
I go back tomorrow for ONE WHOLE HOUR to assess my additional needs to actually work.
US Orlando has been rescheduled for 2019 but until I get that "your spine is totally fused" notice....nothing is for sure.
Today, I got the "wow, your recovery is weeks ahead of schedule" notice.  My X-rays are textbook and my pain not really an issue.
But of course, all you nurse people know...NO Bending, Lifting or Twisting until further notice.


----------



## macraven

_Gentle  to you Wendy 

So glad you dropped in !


Hope you heal more each day 

Let’s hope the doctor clears you for a trip next year _


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _Gentle  to you Wendy
> 
> So glad you dropped in !
> 
> 
> Hope you heal more each day
> 
> Let’s hope the doctor clears you for a trip next year _


Mac...you know I love this...and hoped you would be here to help me explain.


----------



## macraven

_My mom had back surgery back in the olden days 
But surgery has improved since the dark ages of 50 years ago

So I know it was a scary surgery for youse Wendy

It does have a long recovery time before you are physically able to ride the coasters and hopefully a year from
now will be lifted from
restrictions 

As each week and month goes by, you will get physically stronger


One year from now if you and I ran a race, you would beat me by a mile
_


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of hugs and mummy dust to ya Wendy.  So glad you gave us an update.  Always sending prayers you are doing better, and not in pain.  Backs are nothing to take lightly.  Healing takes time, and is never to be rushed.  Next year is a great goal, and I hope by the end of this year, you are in a much better place.  And I will be there next October, so I too expect you to be fully mobile then.  

Pizza for dinner, now chilling


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am  for a few minutes. Had a nice dinner with my friend and the family. The teens came back and are doing homework. I finally get some computer time with a little cooler air in my room.

Mac - thanks for the welcome back it felt nice. I miss talking with everyone when I get side tracked and busy. I have only been to six flags NY, NJ, Maryland and MA. There are a few others I would like to try. I have heard the one in Illinois is great! I am hoping people will come Sunday because I made it last minute. She loves celebrating her birthday with people. She says it is a day that makes her feel special.

Lynne I have been watching this report  go up and down for three days. It is so frustrating. The rain is suppose  to linger till after noon then still has a possibility of showers during  the day. We drive down 3 hours in  the morning and stay for the day. We usually stay over not to far then drive home on Sunday. Liv really is uncomfortable in the rain at the parks so we tend to avoid them if possible. I would hate to drive all that way and spend the money on the hotel for only a few hours. That's cool only living an hour away. I love that park compared to ours.

Agavegirl nice to see you post and recovering well. Sorry about postponing the trip

Tlinus - hi and nice to have you back.

I am off to do things then bed. I am not a good sleeper so try different things to get some.

Have a great night!


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> _Will be waiting until you come back and tell us about the kiddos
> 
> They grow up too fast _



So. Oldest Bean is now 23. Living her best life in South Philly with her 

Middle Bean just entered her Sophomore Year at Pitt.

Little bean is DEFINITELY not little anymore. 5'8, 185lbs of pure muscle and is now a Junior in High School. 

I blinked. they are grown up adults-like people now 

That being said, I need to figure out how to upload pics from a "then and now" type arrangement. 

Headed back to O Town the 24th through the 30th. Anyone there??


----------



## tlinus

macraven said:


> _And tlinus brings us minonions !
> 
> For those that don’t know her, she is a homie that started with us in the beginning
> 
> Believe she was on my original thread in the community board when it was the “Test” thread
> Which evenually turned into this San thread
> 
> Welcome home Tracie!
> 
> _




I WAS THERE!!!! Its so nice to be home again


----------



## Lynne G

Tlinus, so funny, I worked in South Philly for 15 years, and my little one really hopes to be accepted at Pitt, as she graduates this coming June.


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking out the new feather babies- My favorite-told the kids to line up for a pic and dog comes bounding over for a photo bomb-kids and dog look so young!
 Squeaky bone toy he got for Christmas several years ago. He slept with it in his bed just like a little kid
 In his happy place-he loved snow and winter! 
We lost him yesterday at 1:52. Peaceful with pet hospice. Been a rough past day and son is not handling well.  It will take some time and adjustment to not have him around. Got our puppy Feb 2006, found out I was pregnant with son 6 months later, so he has only known having the dog around. Kids teachers have been incredible with them both. Had to let both older daughters and summer daughter know over phone, they expected it but still hard.

Thank you to all who have expressed sympathy and support. It really does help to know others are there with you. 



schumigirl said:


> Wedding Anniversary day!!! 26 years on Wednesday.........now we think we may be going out for a meal as friends have asked what we’re doing.........didn’t plan to do anything........we just celebrate both in Orlando usually......


Happy Anniversary! And thank you for your trip reports-I have been reading the new one past couple days, your upbeat descriptions have been a great and welcome distraction!



Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is having surgery as I type this!!


Glad to hear she is home and recovering.



Tgrgrl said:


> Maybe I will go clean a couple of litter boxes....that usually kills my appetite. Bleh!!!


New diet trend!



bobbie68 said:


> She will be 17 on Monday.


Wow! goes so fast-Happy almost birthday to her!




macraven said:


> Believe she was on my original thread in the community board when it was the “Test” thread
> Which evenually turned into this San thread


OOH charter member! how neat! Thank you Mac for making this such a welcoming place!


agavegirl1 said:


> Today, I got the "wow, your recovery is weeks ahead of schedule" notice. My X-rays are textbook and my pain not really an issue.


 Ok I am going with the positive here and hope your recovery continues to speed along and pain remains controlled/nonissue!!

Had our Wine tasting event/fundraiser last night. Was a good distraction-and went fabulously well. Amazed at this group of women...

Watching Inside Out...think the boy is going to fall asleep on me soon. Needs the sleep. I do too!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, so sorry to hear of dog’s passing. So hard to loose a loved pet. Sending hugs to all. 

Getting late for me too, night all.


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> I WAS THERE!!!! Its so nice to be home again



_Home is where the heart is_


----------



## skylock

So sorry to hear of your dog's death. It will be 3 years at thanksgiving I lost my 19 1/2 yr old cat. I still think about her. Her name was 99, one of the ugliest cats I have ever seen, but I still loved her.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, at a time like this wish you lived closer to where I am so I could go to your house and give you a big hug 
Hugs are so needed at this time

It is so hard to lose part of your family and know you all are grieving since  this day has come 

Thank you for sharing all the pictures of your beautiful pet

_


----------



## macraven

skylock said:


> So sorry to hear of your dog's death. It will be 3 years at thanksgiving I lost my 19 1/2 yr old cat. I still think about her. Her name was 99, one of the ugliest cats I have ever seen, but I still loved her.



_What a special name for your kitty 

99
An adorable name!

That’s fantastic she had such a long life
Probably she did due to your love and care for her 

I’m glad you joined us here!
Pull up a chair and stick around
We love adding more homies to our family here 

We are just a chat group that shares what is on our mind and hearts 


_


----------



## macraven

tlinus said:


> So. Oldest Bean is now 23. Living her best life in South Philly with her
> 
> Middle Bean just entered her Sophomore Year at Pitt.
> 
> Little bean is DEFINITELY not little anymore. 5'8, 185lbs of pure muscle and is now a Junior in High School.
> 
> I blinked. they are grown up adults-like people now
> 
> That being said, I need to figure out how to upload pics from a "then and now" type arrangement.
> 
> Headed back to O Town the 24th through the 30th. Anyone there??



Frank  the tank ?
Impossible!

He’s still the baby ........

And the girls grew up too....


How can that be since we all are still 35 years old 


Super you’ll be in Orlando when many of us will be
I’ll be there 9/26 to 10/12

We need to have a big meet up
which will include all our newbies here and invisible friends that read along in the thread

I know we have some shy homies that prefer to read and not post 

But they are included also whenever there is a meet up in Orlando


----------



## agavegirl1

@Monykalyn ...I am sorry for your loss and appreciate your acknowledgemen


----------



## tink1957

MonyK...he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies!  I am not even going to pretend to keep up or even read the over 13 pages since I last even looked at the thread.
> 
> I have been recovering from spinal surgery and today, I had a six week checkup.  It went very well.  But....
> 
> I had to cancel my October Orlando trip.
> I had to take off work (I do not get sick time) and made no money for two months.
> I go back tomorrow for ONE WHOLE HOUR to assess my additional needs to actually work.
> US Orlando has been rescheduled for 2019 but until I get that "your spine is totally fused" notice....nothing is for sure.
> Today, I got the "wow, your recovery is weeks ahead of schedule" notice.  My X-rays are textbook and my pain not really an issue.
> But of course, all you nurse people know...NO Bending, Lifting or Twisting until further notice.



Oh Wendy........bless you!! 

I can imagine how it’s been for you since your surgery........and I’m so sorry you had to cancel your trip.......hoping you can focus on next years trip now........

And sounds like work will be possible with some help........good to hear. 

I suppose no housework is a real bonus for a while!!! Sending you many good wishes Wendy........so glad you popped in to update us, we did wonder how you were doing..........


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 348849 Checking out the new feather babies-View attachment 348850 My favorite-told the kids to line up for a pic and dog comes bounding over for a photo bomb-kids and dog look so young!
> View attachment 348851 Squeaky bone toy he got for Christmas several years ago. He slept with it in his bed just like a little kid
> View attachment 348852 In his happy place-he loved snow and winter!
> We lost him yesterday at 1:52. Peaceful with pet hospice. Been a rough past day and son is not handling well.  It will take some time and adjustment to not have him around. Got our puppy Feb 2006, found out I was pregnant with son 6 months later, so he has only known having the dog around. Kids teachers have been incredible with them both. Had to let both older daughters and summer daughter know over phone, they expected it but still hard.
> 
> Thank you to all who have expressed sympathy and support. It really does help to know others are there with you.
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary! And thank you for your trip reports-I have been reading the new one past couple days, your upbeat descriptions have been a great and welcome distraction!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear she is home and recovering.
> 
> 
> New diet trend!
> 
> 
> Wow! goes so fast-Happy almost birthday to her!
> 
> 
> 
> OOH charter member! how neat! Thank you Mac for making this such a welcoming place!
> Ok I am going with the positive here and hope your recovery continues to speed along and pain remains controlled/nonissue!!
> 
> Had our Wine tasting event/fundraiser last night. Was a good distraction-and went fabulously well. Amazed at this group of women...
> 
> Watching Inside Out...think the boy is going to fall asleep on me soon. Needs the sleep. I do too!



MonyK, I’m so sorry you’ve lost your doggy. He was beautiful........and so loved. Love the picture with the kids......that is so cute! Hope you all adjust as quickly as you can........I’m sure it’s tough on all of you.......it’ll be a huge void to fill.

But sending many hugs.........

I’m glad you’re enjoying the trip report too.......glad it’s a bit of a distraction for you and thank you for the anniversary wishes......


----------



## schumigirl

Tracie, sounds like all your kids are doing very well!!! That’s so good to hear........I just said to someone on Tuesday who’s so just started school at aged 4 that it’ll fly past and you’ll turn one day and he’s 24!!! It’s so quick.......

I’m in Orlando from 13th of this month and there till Oct 2nd........only have definite plans with a couple of folks from the San thread so far........hope you have a great trip!! Where are you staying this time..........



Thursday again..........

Now officially a week till we fly........so 6 more sleeps till we set off..........

Today is grocery shopping and making sure freezer is well stocked for DS while we’re away........he cooks quite well so I never worry about him eating properly........and the odd pizza won’t do him any harm.......quick and easy. 

And plenty of Ben & Jerry’s chocolate fudge brownie ice cream and he’s happy.......

Also looking to pick up some last minute items we always think of........will be busy Monday and Tuesday next week so today and tomorrow will work for doing that.......

Have a great Thursday everyone..........


----------



## skylock

macraven said:


> _What a special name for your kitty
> 
> 99
> An adorable name!
> 
> _



She got that name because when she came to live with us, my son said that is the ugliest cat I have ever seen. It has 99 different colors. So she started out as 99 colors and it got shortened to 99.

She was a wild one. It took 4 years to be able to touch her, but with patience and love she finally came around.

When we took her to the vet as a kitten to be spayed, it took me and my son, a laundry basket, a fishing net, a trash can lid and a pair of welding gloves plus the cat box to catch her.

Anytime I see where someone has lost a loved one from the family, I start thinking back to 99. The pictures of the dog made me cry after I saw he had died.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Liv!  Hope your birthday is great.


----------



## Lynne G

Skylock, that's sweet.  We had a dog, when I was very young, that the vet said was so mixed of breeds, he's a Heinz 57 one.  So, though had another name, was always known as the Heinz 57 dog.  He was 16 when we found he has passed away in the backyard.  Last dog we had to put down was 13, and that was 3 years ago.  Miss her still.   

With that, weather report:  Hazy, hot and humid.  With feel like digits in the 100's.  Hey, it's thirsty Thursday, drink up, stay hydrated, no heat stroke homies.

 


and a funny:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Haha.  

Wendy, sending more good thoughts.

Mac, hope the Mr. fed the cats, so you can have a relaxing morning.

Bobbie, yep, weather guy last night said chances of rain both Saturday and Sunday.  So, hopefully another week-end you can visit, as I think they'll stay open for a few more weeks.  

MonyK, sending more hugs.  Beautiful dog, and thank you for sharing pictures of him.

Tink, if you have to work today, hope the coffee is flowing and the work day short.

Robo, sending good thoughts your way, and hope you are strengthening every day.  Will be so nice to say hello to ya.  And sending a hello to your Dsis.  Enjoyed meeting her, and loved her purse.

Robbie - hope you are having a blast on your trip.  All that eating on the cruise means more walking in the park.  LOL

Schumi, what a countdown.  So close now.  Hope Kyle's charity raised lots of money with the sale of your baked goods.  

Keisha, whole state is in a weather advisory.  Hot is the word of the day. Hope you get some pool time.

With that, tea is needed.  I'd say it's cool inside, but a very muggy 80 at 6am this morning means no blanket needed yet.  Blanket is on the back of my chair though, ready for that blast of AC.

Have a terrific Thursday.  Stay in the shade, and hydrate, you know,


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all! I was off my computer yesterday and work- I had a bad migraine! 

I'm very behind, but:

Happy very Belated Anniversary to Carole & Tom!

Agavegirl- So happy your recovery is ahead of schedule! You will plan another trip to Orlando soon!

Tlinus- Gkad to meet you!


Bobbie- Better to postpone the trip when the weather is bad- Happy Birthday Liv!

Monyk- So sorry about your dog! 

Lynne- I missed looking at  the Hump Day pic yesterday- always look forward to it!

 Mac, Keisha, Charade, Ckmiles,Tink, Tgrgrl, Robo, Skylock and everyone else reading along!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning everyone Monykalyn so sorry to hear about your family member. He was beautiful and what a sweet heart. The pics are lovely and can see love went both ways. I hope your son finds comfort as soon as he is able too. It is so hard at any age. Thanks for the early BD wishes!

It's suppose to be hot and humid here today 92. YaY!!! that means more summer weather for me. It is suppose to cool down this weekend and be dry. Brian is going to try and do some outside projects before the winter.

It's going to be a lazy day today didn't sleep well last night. I think a nap is in order I don't think I have the squad today. Liv has some tests tomorrow and wants extra time to study. She tries  to when her friends are here but it is hard. I try to tell her that too much studying is not good either. She feels less anxious so I try to let her figure it out. I am also trying to get her  to drive more. She has had her license since January. We go out an she is still unsure of herself. She keeps asking me if she should do things. I hope she can get the confidence soon to go on her own. It's a hard balance to find to push her and let her do it on her time. I want her to be a safe, confident driver. It will be nice though in January she can drive anybody so she may enjoy that more. It will be an incentive.

Patty sorry to hear about your migraine. I get them and they stink...Glad your feeling better. ...Yes I will do the parks in the icky weather if I am on vacation but if I can change it due  to being close I will. It is nice to have less people in the park but I don't like being soggy either Thanks for the early BD wishes

Skylock what a great story about your kitty. It's funny I have noticed after you said that with a lot of mine that is how they got their names. For instance one of my cats was named Hummer (the shelter did that) anyways she was so soft and plushie. The name stuck and her name is Plushie. Hope you stay it's   nice to see a family grow!

Lynne Thanks for the BD wishes. I would love to have her party right on her birthday but family and friends usually don't like week day nights. The day before isn't to bad. I looked at 4 different weather stations and when they all say the same I know it will so I will wait! NJ is such a nice park I like to walk around it in the nice weather.

Mac 35 is a great age I could stay at this age forever

 to Agavegirl, Tink, Robo, ckmiles, charade, Tlinus Keisha and to any other family members lurking this lovely morning


----------



## ckmiles

Monyk-  I am so sorry for your loss-  I am sending you peaceful thoughts.  Those pics you shared were beautiful- a testament to how much a part of the family he was.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m going to try to do a quick post before heading off to work.

Macraven - When I was a kid I spent many summers at Six Flags Over Georgia. I haven’t been in a very long time. I hear it’s not as good as I remember.


Agavegirl - Good to hear from you. So sorry you had to cancel your trip, but glad to hear recovery is going well.

Tlinus - Nice to meet you.

MonyK - So sorry about your dog. Hugs to everyone in the family. Love the photo bomb pic.

Skylock - Hi, have we met yet? When I saw the name 99 my thought immediately went to the show Get Smart.

I’m out of time. Good morning to all that I have missed.


----------



## macraven

_For Miss Liv


17 is a good number to be
_


----------



## pattyw

skylock said:


> She got that name because when she came to live with us, my son said that is the ugliest cat I have ever seen. It has 99 different colors. So she started out as 99 colors and it got shortened to 99.
> 
> She was a wild one. It took 4 years to be able to touch her, but with patience and love she finally came around.
> 
> When we took her to the vet as a kitten to be spayed, it took me and my son, a laundry basket, a fishing net, a trash can lid and a pair of welding gloves plus the cat box to catch her.
> 
> Anytime I see where someone has lost a loved one from the family, I start thinking back to 99. The pictures of the dog made me cry after I saw he had died.



We took in a mom and two kittens last year. I still  can't pet Mom and one kitten- Ginger & Colby.  I'm hoping in time I can- your experience makes me feel positive that it can happen one day!


----------



## macraven

_A busy morning here with many posting 

So nice to see many up early
Well, earlier than me

I did get up to feed cats this morning but back to bed to watch the weather channel _

_Right now it is raining here but it will stop soon
Prediction for us is 90 today 
Hot and steamy as usual 

There was an old tv show called 
Get Smart 
Agent 99 was one of the characters in
It

But I like the background info that 99 has a zillion colors to her which became her name

She had a good long life
I had a kitty named Baby that lived to 18
I keep her urn on my bedroom
dresser 

Whatever pets we have, they will always be family and always remembered 

I’m behind in comments for all that have posted this morning
So know I read them all and think of all the homies chatting here today


Hope all have a good day 
_


----------



## skylock

pattyw said:


> We took in a mom and two kittens last year. I still  can't pet Mom and one kitten- Ginger & Colby.  I'm hoping in time I can- your experience makes me feel positive that it can happen one day!



Yes, keep at it. 99 was 6 the first time I was able to pick her up. I called my son in to see it and he asked if I had drugged her.

My friends cat's name is Ginger. She is an only cat.

99 came with 4 brothers and sisters, but all were gone by a year. I lived in the country, don't know what happened to them except Ben a huge orange Persian looking cat. He came in one night when I was finishing up an email on the computer and got under the rocking chair (his spot) and as I was going to bed, I reached down to give him a pet, and he was dead. The only thing I could figure was he had been hit by a car and was able to make it inside. They had a cat flap. There wasn't a mark on him. The others, I just never saw again. But then there was 99.

I would also like to point out all of 99's siblings were normal loving playful kittens.

I never saw 99 play until she was about 15. I had a red sonic straw and I was flicking it around and the next thing I knew she was batting it around. Of course the next day I bought her a toy because I had thrown away all the toys I had when the others were around, but she would not play with it. So it was back to the red sonic straw.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Monykalyn, I am so sorry. He was a beautiful animal and I know that he knew how much you loved him. ((Hugs))

New friend hello to agavegirl1, tlinus & skylock!!

My husband is from Pittsburgh & got his masters at Pitt. My SIL got married at the big cathedral on campus. It was beautiful but because it’s so popular, it was basically an assembly line of weddings. I think they had a 45 minute window to decorate, seat guests, have ceremony, take pictures & then undecorate! Just to add to the already stressful wedding day.......LOL

Marshmellow is doing great after her surgery.  She came into the house briefly last night. She saw the kittens this morning playing through the slider glass door and she started meowing for them. It broke my . They were too busy running around to pay her any attention. 

Have a great day!! Girls requested tacos or Chick-Fil-A tonight so I am trying to be good right now so I can nom nom nom later.


----------



## skylock

Hi back.

How I love chick-fil-a. Sadly I only get it on vacation because the nearest one to me is probably 100 miles.


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, thanks for the Pitt info, so many have connections to that city.  And yay, that M  is back, and kittens are enjoying themselves.  We like chick-fil-a.  Think their chicken nuggets are the best, and we have lots of them around, including in our local malls.  Not sure what for dinner tonight.  Maybe pasta, but it's been so hot, not feeling like cooking much.


----------



## Tgrgrl

skylock said:


> Hi back.
> 
> How I love chick-fil-a. Sadly I only get it on vacation because the nearest one to me is probably 100 miles.



You will die but our town literally has 2 Chick-Fil-A’s within 500 ft of each other...1 is in the mall food court & the other one is a free standing one ( with breakfast & drive through) in the mall parking lot. Both are always insanely busy!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Lynne G said:


> Tgrgrl, thanks for the Pitt info, so many have connections to that city.  And yay, that M  is back, and kittens are enjoying themselves.  We like chick-fil-a.  Think their chicken nuggets are the best, and we have lots of them around, including in our local malls.  Not sure what for dinner tonight.  Maybe pasta, but it's been so hot, not feeling like cooking much.



Let me know if I ( or my husband)  can answer anything about Pitt. My husband went through the engineering program and two of my in-laws went through med school there.


----------



## Charade67

You know how I am always complaining that I have nothing to do at work? Well, today is not one of those days. We are swamped. And I may end up staying late and getting DH to pick B up from school. Back later.


----------



## skylock

Tgrgrl said:


> You will die but our town literally has 2 Chick-Fil-A’s within 500 ft of each other...1 is in the mall food court & the other one is a free standing one ( with breakfast & drive through) in the mall parking lot. Both are always insanely busy!!



I have seen places like that. One place in the mall and one free standing store in the mall parking lot.

When we go to Orlando, we usually stay on Sand Lake road, and we have to pass right by one on our way to the condo. I have been know to get some strips to have in the morning for breakfast.

I know they have breakfast, but I do not like sweet rolls, I would rather have the strips.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is doing great after her surgery. She came into the house briefly last night. She saw the kittens this morning playing through the slider glass door and she started meowing for them. It broke my . They were too busy running around to pay her any attention.



AWW!!! My Ginger was separated from her kids, Colby & Oliver for a few months while we had her in our garage deciding if she was tame enough to let in the house. People were telling me that she would not remember them. I don't believe it at all! They will go up and wash each other- She doesn't do this with my others. I believe her Mom instinct is still there!


----------



## macraven

_Living in Georgia means you will have quick access to a chick fil la

I go to the one that is ten minutes from our house 

Lines are always long for the drive thru

Who wants me to bring a bag of those sandwiches with me when I go to Orlando?_


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks again for thinking of our family. It's going to be weird for awhile-I look for him when I get home as he always got petted when I came in door. Then a check of his food/water.  Swear I heard his sigh as I opened dishwasher door yesterday - he liked to lay right in front of it as that is where the vent is for a/c, nice cool tile-he'd sigh and get up when I had to open the door.
There was a quote on FB page from a friend about pets-"Maybe the reason I love animals so much, is because the only time they have ever broken my heart is when they've crossed that rainbow bridge".


skylock said:


> When we took her to the vet as a kitten to be spayed, it took me and my son, a laundry basket, a fishing net, a trash can lid and a pair of welding gloves plus the cat box to catch her.


 Now this is a story!! Wow!



skylock said:


> Anytime I see where someone has lost a loved one from the family, I start thinking back to 99. The pictures of the dog made me cry after I saw he had died.


 Love your story of your beloved 99-and what a cool name. I am so sorry the pictures made you cry but appreciate the empathy  Our family spent some time yesterday sending pictures back and forth that we'd taken of him. We all started by saying "I don't have many" and then as we searched-realized we had tons. My son didn't have any with him as he is new to his phone. That is how it started with the picture sharing-finding some so he could have with him.



skylock said:


> When we go to Orlando, we usually stay on Sand Lake road, and we have to pass right by one on our way to the condo. I have been know to get some strips to have in the morning for breakfast.


 Where do you usually stay? We've stayed at Marriott Cypress Harbour the past 2 trips with kids (our favorite resort!). Staying at Marriott Harbour Lake in a couple weeks as they were only one with Thursday check in date I wanted.

So done with work. Miss having my days off during week. Thought I was getting one next week, but need to cover one last visit of a home I am dropping in October-tried to get out of september visit. Oh well-the $$ will be nice when check comes in October!

Husband had to go to other side of state this am for work. Left right before I got up-walk into kitchen and see his wallet sitting on table. Luckily he hadn't gone too far and I drove to meet him part way. I have a pocket on my phone I keep my DL and emergency CC in-I always have my phone and keys and I have left purse behind before.
Lunch break waaayyy over.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Living in Georgia means you will have quick access to a chick fil la
> 
> I go to the one that is ten minutes from our house
> 
> Lines are always long for the drive thru
> 
> Who wants me to bring a bag of those sandwiches with me when I go to Orlando?_



I must try those one day...........many folks have rated them highly.........

MonyK.......hope you’re all doing ok......or as well as you can be.......



Bed time here........early rise tomorrow........

Going to try and get Trick r Treat movie this weekend........would like to see it before HHN.......


----------



## buckeev

Way behind...

Sorry to hear about your sweet Pups MonyK. That's so tough and we're sending Virtual Hugs to y'all.

Agave..Hate that the trip got "Postponed"...(That's what I tell my crew when we've had that happen.) Good to hear the bod is bouncing back though.

Happy B-Late'd-as-usual Anniversary Schumster!

Hope everybody bounces back from whatever has them under the weather.


----------



## Lynne G

And here comes the thunder and lightning.

Tomorrow, will have been home for a week.  Was such a fun teip.Oh, and have to say, the make your own oriental bowl at Aventura’s food court was delicious.  Add as much vegetables as you want from a pretty good selection, then pick protein that they add for you, and they make into soup or teriyaki bowl.  Sir fried as you wait, then brought to your table.  Pizzas looked good too, though we were so full with our bowls.  Then had mango and coconut sorbets with our wine and coke at the 17 th floor bar.  Both were very good, 2 scoops per serving.  The mango was almost way too sweet, so after little one ate one of the mango, I had her try my coconut, we thought coconut was refreshing, though mild in taste.  So we mixed the two, and perfect amount of sweetness.    Blush wine was a perfectly sec for me, and I thought was a nice pour.  We also took the dining shuttle from PBH to Adventura and back.  We caught the dining van just dropping off people at PBH, so got right in, and headed to Adventura after stopping at HRH for some others already in the van.  Getting the van back to PBH took some time.  I forget the time schedule the bell hop said, but I think we waited about 15 minutes.  Very nice driver, and short trips.

Now back to regular programming.

Hey, Buckeev, nice to hear from ya.  Hope all is back to normal now.

MonyK, more hugs.  Yeah, was hard to not get a greeting after our last pup died.  Nice long life, and he was a well loved pup, I hope all find some comfort in that.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev
How was your vacation?

Hope it was great!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the Aventura food and drink review Lynne...looking forward to checking it out when we're there in 12 days.

Hope the weather clears up for you and selfishly for the Falcons/Eagles game since it's delayed temporarily and I'm looking forward to the start of football season.

Also hope I can stay awake since I haven't been sleeping well lately...except the hour or so I sleep whenever I'm watching TV.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long, busy day today, I’m so glad I have tomorrow off. 

Chick-fil-A is my comfort food. I grew up in GA, so I was used to having them everywhere. I was a little worried when I moved to Miami and couldn’t find one. Thankfully my new friends told me which malls I could find them in. We have 4 locally (if you count the one on the University campus) but they are all on the same side of town. We could really use one out where I live. B has a crush on the youngest son of the man who owns 2 of our local franchises. 

Our weather forecast is good news/bad news. It’s supposed to get cooler this weekend, but we are also supposed to get more rain. 

I’m watching the Falcons/Eagles game right now.  I wonder if the Falcons will be able to find the end zone tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Good late evening Sans family 

Monykalyn I’am so sorry to hear your sweet doggy passed. Thank you for sharing your pictures of him with us 


Agavegirl1 so glad to hear from you...continued get well wishes still coming your way 


Hello tlinus 


Happy Birthday to Liv






Lynne G said:


> Robo, sending good thoughts your way, and hope you are strengthening every day. Will be so nice to say hello to ya. And sending a hello to your Dsis. Enjoyed meeting her, and loved her purse.



Looking forward to saying hello to you too Lynne.......thank you for your good thoughts......and I will let my sis know you said hello.




pattyw said:


> Good morning all! I was off my computer yesterday and work- I had a bad migraine!



Pattyw hope your feeling better 




Tgrgrl said:


> Marshmellow is doing great after her surgery. She came into the house briefly last night. She saw the kittens this morning playing through the slider glass door and she started meowing for them. It broke my . They were too busy running around to pay her any attention.



So good to hear marshmallow is doing good after her surgery.


Lynne thanks for the food review on Aventura. Food sounds yummy.....definitely will go over and try some of the food and drink while there at Universal.


Keisha keep those feet propped up......sending get well wishes your way 


Hey! Mac, Tink, Charade, buckeev, Schumi, Tgrgrl .....and any one else I have missed.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev..........nice to see you posting.........thanks for the wishes.......yes, hope the trip went well........

Lynne thanks for the review of the food at Aventura........I think what they are offering looks fabulous........looking forward to having a try of something up there..........

Vicki, hope you’re sleeping right now! Lack of sleep isn’t fun.........

Bobbie.......missed it was your daughters birthday...........hope she had a lovely day!!!



Autumn is definitely here..........sunny but chilly this morning.........looks to be a better day than yesterday......off into town later for a few bits and bobs........

Then I have ironing to do!! Joy! 

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

No, not a Wednesday, but a FRIDAY.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I have to say, we had the meal plan at SW, and most of the food was just okay, but at the end of the night, little one got a cupcake from the restaurant near the stadium for nighttime shows.  Best of the meal plan, it was moist, not too much icing, and good chocolate flavor.  I made her save my seat, and ran back for another as the restaurant closed.  We had a giggle that it took all day to find something that good to eat.

They did it, took a very sloppy game, but the birds won the NFL season's home opener.  Sorry Tink.  I didn't watch most of the game, but enjoyed seeing some snips from last night, this morning.  Older one went over his friends to watch the game.  I think he beat DH coming home.  I don't remember.  I was close to being sound asleep, though I do wake up, when I hear the front door open.  

That thunder and lightning gave lots of rain to the Southern part of our city, but nary a drop where were were.  Won't escape the rain today, tomorrow and Sunday.  Overcast and muggy start, at 75 early this morning.  Rain expected to make the late afternoon a rain filled one, with spotty thunderstorms.  Then a damp and dreary week-end, with the temp on Sunday almost 30 degrees cooler than the past few days.  Yesterday, 96, today, 85, tomorrow, 75, and Sunday, expected to only be 68.  Eek, wet and pant weather.  Not a nice week-end in store. Oh well, we will have some glorious ones by October, so hopping Bobbie and her kid gang can enjoy 6 Flags before they close for the season.  I don't think they do any Halloween stuff like Hershey and Dorney Parks, but I agree, it's a nice park to walk around in.

And, I have a girl.  Yes, a girl.  Wants to go to a party tonight, and at 9:30 last night, declared every dress in her closet was either too fancy, or not the look she wanted.  So, phone, what's open? oh that's open until 10:30, really? Sigh. 20 dresses tried on, and finally, a nice one in the pile of oh not good on ya, second to last dress tried on.  10:23, purchase made. Sigh, she's lucky I'm still functioning at that hour of a week night.  

Yes, time for tea.  Seems the cooler and damp weather has not convinced the AC to stop pumping almost too cool air.  Blanket, you may be worn shortly.  

Have a festive, and happy Friday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies

Friday and the weekend starts tomorrow 

No work for many

How did the weekend come so fast _


----------



## Lynne G

Mac. Hope you're not saying that as a bad thing. LOL  Me, ready for the week-end, even after this short work week, even if a crappy one at that.  Hope you had a good night sleep, and the cats are behaving this morning.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac. Hope you're not saying that as a bad thing. LOL  Me, ready for the week-end, even after this short work week, even if a crappy one at that.  Hope you had a good night sleep, and the cats are behaving this morning.




Oh no, not saying it as a bad thing

I worked full time and at different parts of my life held down a part time job while working f a full time job


It got to the point where I lived for Friday 5:00




Nope up by 6 this morning as I have early cat herding and feeding for two weeks


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne,.......your weather sounds sucky! Ours isn’t great either.......but picking up by Sunday hopefully......

Yep, mac I’m the same.......even though I’m a full time lady of leisure.......there’s still something nice about it being Friday and the weekend starts here feeling...........


Got all housework and ironing done today.........my friend popped in for a coffee earlier and made me laugh by asking if I’d packed yet..........has she just met me!!!! She arrives in Orlando with her husband  a week before we leave and she’s been packed for about a month!!! Don’t get that thinking.......I’d need to wash everything again after being in a suitcase all that time.......

Chicken in honey mustard sauce tonight.........had to go buy mustard as we had run out.......not sure how that happened........friend asked me how much mustard I put in the mix........ no idea..........never use a set recipe for cooking......much prefer to wing it and see..........

Just wandered through to the kitchen and it smells delicious!!! Baby potatoes and some roasted veg will go nicely.......

And have some lovely coconut mix in ice cream maker for later........

Now to wait for dinner!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Nothing exciting today. I took B to school and then went to the grocery store. B asked for teriyaki chicken for supper tonight. I have never made it before. I found a recipe that looks fairly easy. Let’s hope for the best. I also picked up ingredients to make mini Oreo cheesecakes for a party tomorrow night. 

Schumi - Still to hot and humid here, but I can’t wait for Autumn. I can tell it’s on the way because B’s allergies have started acting up.

Lynne - I fell asleep during the game last night,  but woke up just in time to watch the Falcons lose. 

Caspian just gave me a good scare. I realized that I had not seen him all morning. I was afraid he might have got out of the house this morning when dh was leaving for work. I looked all over the house and couldn’t find him anywhere. He finally came strolling into the bedroom like he had been there all along. I still don’t know where he was hiding all morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with your meals, Charade.  Yum for the cheesecakes.  I need to grocery shop.  Not my idea of fun.  Claims of no food in house.  I usually only go on the week-end, picking food for week.  Guess even with a short week, either too much ate too fast, or did not buy enough.  I'm betting on the former.  With men and a teen in the house, nothing stays around much.

Lunchtime.  Later.  I need something hot.  Yes, blanket is on, and wish I could stop over at Schumi's for dinner.  Lush food as always!  Lovely meal planned for dinner Schumi.


----------



## pattyw

Happy TGIF everyone!! Just arrived in Orlando this morning!! We had to move the rest of the small stuff out of Troy's apartment and turn in the keys today.  The lease ends before the end of the month.  So, we did work all day today and have a day and a half of fun!! We're here until Sunday. Staying at the JW Marriott- heading over to UO tomorrow!! 

Charade- Yay that Caspian was just playing hide and seek!!


----------



## Charade67

Just finished baking 2 dozen mini Oreo cheesecakes. The house smells really good right now.


----------



## macraven

_So did you make enough for the homies here?

Jk_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Happy TGIF everyone!! Just arrived in Orlando this morning!! We had to move the rest of the small stuff out of Troy's apartment and turn in the keys today.  The lease ends before the end of the month.  So, we did work all day today and have a day and a half of fun!! We're here until Sunday. Staying at the JW Marriott- heading over to UO tomorrow!!
> 
> Charade- Yay that Caspian was just playing hide and seek!!




_Oops 
I missed the memo that it was today for you being in Orlando 

Now that he is all moved out of the apartment, it is pattyw play time at the parks 

Have fun !_


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> That thunder and lightning gave lots of rain to the Southern part of our city, but nary a drop where were were. Won't escape the rain today, tomorrow and Sunday. Overcast and muggy start, at 75 early this morning. Rain expected to make the late afternoon a rain filled one, with spotty thunderstorms. Then a damp and dreary week-end, with the temp on Sunday almost 30 degrees cooler than the past few days. Yesterday, 96, today, 85, tomorrow, 75, and Sunday, expected to only be 68. Eek, wet and pant weather. Not a nice week-end in store. Oh well, we will have some glorious ones by October, so hopping Bobbie and her kid gang can enjoy 6 Flags before they close for the season. I don't think they do any Halloween stuff like Hershey and Dorney Parks, but I agree, it's a nice park to walk around in.


Sounds like our weekend, has been raining on/off for a couple hours already. Think chickies are tucked into nice dry coop. Thinking son's soccer game will be cancelled tomorrow. Have a couple giant mushrooms growing in yard...TS Gordon remnants is about to hit a major rain storm coming other way right over us...Is it Florence hitting you Lynne?



Lynne G said:


> 10:23, purchase made. Sigh, she's lucky I'm still functioning at that hour of a week night.


 Ahh you are a good sport!



Lynne G said:


> even after this short work week, even if a crappy one at that.


crappy week? yep. Crappy weekend weather? yep.



schumigirl said:


> much prefer to wing it and see..........


 mmm some of the best stuff comes from that, sounds delicious!! . Problem is when the kids are STILL talking about the roast a week later and you "winged it" it can be a problem LOL!



Charade67 said:


> He finally came strolling into the bedroom like he had been there all along. I still don’t know where he was hiding all morning.


 LOL! Glad he is ok. I swear animals just like to give extra grey hairs...

Dinner was honey sesame chicken (crockpot), rice (rice cooker) steamed broccoli (microwave). So dinner was easy and and the wine is enjoyed a bit more. Thought I would be later getting home today-had to do my quarterly visit to an AL-but didn't realize being all on computer I'd get done in literally 1/2 the time., and hour drive each way. My hours charged to this place went from 7.5-8 to 4.5. Ah well, nice to be home early. 

Anyone watching the Purge series?

Have fun Patty!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, trying to catch up, it’s been a week from heck. To be expected being the first one of PT for foot and various other things they are finding amiss.  Bit worried re being in fighting form by the 28th.  DH sez his Rx is to take two shots (my choice of booze) and keep on trucking in the parks.  May take him up on that advice since medically necessary lol.

Looking forward to quiet weekend, i hope lol. 

Carole - I missed your big day!  Hope you and the lord of the manor have many more wonderful years together.

Ee





macraven said:


> Who else got their magic bands already?
> 
> 
> I will
> Keep mine in my sock
> Drawer
> 
> In case I panic and can’t remember where I put them
> Push me
> In the direction to find theM



Lol you could always tell me, you know i take entrusted secrets it to the grave.  Unfortunately, i’d Also have to remember haha

I have all mine linked in a chain that i keep threatening to use for a xmas garland.



tink1957 said:


> Mac, I have all colors in the old style bands and now in the new ones too.  This time I chose pink and purple.  The boys got green and orange for Trey and red and yellow for Austin.  I may have enough to decorate a mini tree for Christmas.
> 
> I put a quarter pork loin in the crockpot and added what I thought was onion soup on top...not...someone had put a packet of cheesy mix tuna helper in the onion soup box ....I found another box of onion soup and added it too...should be interesting



I detest the larger size of the new ones.  Too big for my dainty wrist.  Ok, stop snickering ladies, my wrists are still petite lol




schumigirl said:


> Thank you ladies for the anniversary wishes.........I’m a very lucky lady married to a wonderful man........too much schmalz??
> 
> Charade I adore cooking........I cook all of our meals from scratch, only exception is takeout.......we don’t have ready made frozen convenience meals........but I have the time and do love cooking.......baking I enjoy but it’s a hit and miss.....but I do bake a lot too. Cooking I love.
> 
> 
> Had a fabulous day out.
> 
> Drove almost two hours to meet friends we hadn’t seen for years for lunch and spend the afternoon with them.....it was her birthday too so we had a lovely exchange of gifts too!!
> 
> Lunch was lovely, and catching up was wonderful, it was like we only saw them yesterday instead of ten years ago. We chatted and laughed the whole day away........
> 
> Then tonight spent a couple of hours baking as Kyle and his colleagues are doing a charity event tomorrow.....so loads of things baked and thankfully all turned out perfectly........hoping they make a lot of money for a lovely little local charity.
> 
> Time to sit down with a glass of wine (another )



I am as dim as they come, didn’t connect the dots duh.  Glad you had a nice get-together to celebrate.



agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies!  I am not even going to pretend to keep up or even read the over 13 pages since I last even looked at the thread.
> 
> I have been recovering from spinal surgery and today, I had a six week checkup.  It went very well.  But....
> 
> I had to cancel my October Orlando trip.
> I had to take off work (I do not get sick time) and made no money for two months.
> I go back tomorrow for ONE WHOLE HOUR to assess my additional needs to actually work.
> US Orlando has been rescheduled for 2019 but until I get that "your spine is totally fused" notice....nothing is for sure.
> Today, I got the "wow, your recovery is weeks ahead of schedule" notice.  My X-rays are textbook and my pain not really an issue.
> But of course, all you nurse people know...NO Bending, Lifting or Twisting until further notice.



Has to be frustrating.  Kudos on going thru the process with a positive attitude.  Wishing you the best.



tlinus said:


> So. Oldest Bean is now 23. Living her best life in South Philly with her
> 
> Middle Bean just entered her Sophomore Year at Pitt.
> 
> Little bean is DEFINITELY not little anymore. 5'8, 185lbs of pure muscle and is now a Junior in High School.
> 
> I blinked. they are grown up adults-like people now
> 
> That being said, I need to figure out how to upload pics from a "then and now" type arrangement.
> 
> Headed back to O Town the 24th through the 30th. Anyone there??



Chimed in on HHN thread.  Hope u get to see SThings



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks again for thinking of our family. It's going to be weird for awhile-I look for him when I get home as he always got petted when I came in door. Then a check of his food/water.  Swear I heard his sigh as I opened dishwasher door yesterday - he liked to lay right in front of it as that is where the vent is for a/c, nice cool tile-he'd sigh and get up when I had to open the door.
> There was a quote on FB page from a friend about pets-"Maybe the reason I love animals so much, is because the only time they have ever broken my heart is when they've crossed that rainbow bridge".
> Now this is a story!! Wow!
> 
> Love your story of your beloved 99-and what a cool name. I am so sorry the pictures made you cry but appreciate the empathy  Our family spent some time yesterday sending pictures back and forth that we'd taken of him. We all started by saying "I don't have many" and then as we searched-realized we had tons. My son didn't have any with him as he is new to his phone. That is how it started with the picture sharing-finding some so he could have with him.
> 
> Where do you usually stay? We've stayed at Marriott Cypress Harbour the past 2 trips with kids (our favorite resort!). Staying at Marriott Harbour Lake in a couple weeks as they were only one with Thursday check in date I wanted.
> 
> So done with work. Miss having my days off during week. Thought I was getting one next week, but need to cover one last visit of a home I am dropping in October-tried to get out of september visit. Oh well-the $$ will be nice when check comes in October!
> 
> Husband had to go to other side of state this am for work. Left right before I got up-walk into kitchen and see his wallet sitting on table. Luckily he hadn't gone too far and I drove to meet him part way. I have a pocket on my phone I keep my DL and emergency CC in-I always have my phone and keys and I have left purse behind before.
> Lunch break waaayyy over.



Oh, i really feel for you.  Truly the most difficult part of pet ownership.  Try to remember the good times and stay busy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade hope the cheesecakes are a big success for your party........always love a good party!!!

Mac......yep......when I bake I make enough for everyone........

MonyK........yes, trying to recreate that “perfect” dish can be trying.......lol......I usually manage it though......it’s when friends ask for recipes and some like specifics.......I add a bit of this and bit more of that......they don’t like it!!  But suits my way of cooking.......never had a disaster yet.......apart from when I almost mixed up bbq seasoning I very rarely use, with hot cayenne pepper!!! 

Honey sesame chicken sounds lush!!! And glad you had a shorter working week! Always good........

Thanks Janet.........I know you’ve had a very busy week and a half!!!  And yes, hopefully Lord and Lady Schumi will have many many more years of happiness......... Enjoy that quiet weekend.........


Quiet weekend in the Schumi household too..........will be checking last minute details for trip, and making sure clothes are all washed and up to date........and still fit!!! Down side of putting on a bit of weight again!! Oops.....will get back to being healthier in October.......

One of our friends offered to take us to the train station Wednesday as we are trying it out for the first time......nice offer but this guy is always late!!! Not just a few moments......but has been known to be 2 hours late on occasion.......and his wife is the same........so after I stopped laughing I said no thanks.....we have a cab booked! Even he conceded it might be a good idea........lol.......he is adorable though!!

Kyle is out tonight so just the two of us.......not sure what we’ll eat........I do know it’s round to a friends for breakfast this morning.........she called Wednesday to ask us over with a few other couples........it’s usually our home folks gather,  so will be nice to go and someone else has done all the work..........I don’t really eat eggs, but she makes the best eggs benedict I have ever tasted!!! Not going till 9.30 though.......I’ll be starving by then!!!

Have a great Saturday


----------



## macraven

_Early morning agai for me in cat herding to the kitchen before the sun is out

Still on morning feeding time with the cats 

How two little critters can be so hungry all the time is unbelievable 

For those that don’t remember 
BlueR had teeth pulled back in the late spring 

She has zero teeth on the bottom jaw
Some teeth on the top is all she has

She gums the can food and inhales what she can’t chew 
Small portions 4 times a day 

She is like me
She loves food time!

So much for my lazy sleep in Saturday morning

Watching weather channel and figure some of our homies will be hit with monsoon rain this weekend

Hope you all stay safe

Schumi hope no rain when you fly into Orlando 
So far you look safe

Pittsburgh looks like peeps needs a boat today there 

Hopefully it will be better later today 

Have a safe weekend homies!_


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  

I got to be a big girl and stay up late, did’t turn off the tube until after 2 am this morn after chipping away at backlog on DVR.  Find myself getting shook away @ 7 am by DH thinking i slept in and missed taking my DS to work.  Tomorrow is another day lol



schumigirl said:


> Charade hope the cheesecakes are a big success for your party........always love a good party!!!
> 
> Mac......yep......when I bake I make enough for everyone........
> 
> MonyK........yes, trying to recreate that “perfect” dish can be trying.......lol......I usually manage it though......it’s when friends ask for recipes and some like specifics.......I add a bit of this and bit more of that......they don’t like it!!  But suits my way of cooking.......never had a disaster yet.......apart from when I almost mixed up bbq seasoning I very rarely use, with hot cayenne pepper!!!
> 
> Honey sesame chicken sounds lush!!! And glad you had a shorter working week! Always good........
> 
> Thanks Janet.........I know you’ve had a very busy week and a half!!!  And yes, hopefully Lord and Lady Schumi will have many many more years of happiness......... Enjoy that quiet weekend.........
> 
> 
> Quiet weekend in the Schumi household too..........will be checking last minute details for trip, and making sure clothes are all washed and up to date........and still fit!!! Down side of putting on a bit of weight again!! Oops.....will get back to being healthier in October.......
> 
> One of our friends offered to take us to the train station Wednesday as we are trying it out for the first time......nice offer but this guy is always late!!! Not just a few moments......but has been known to be 2 hours late on occasion.......and his wife is the same........so after I stopped laughing I said no thanks.....we have a cab booked! Even he conceded it might be a good idea........lol.......he is adorable though!!
> 
> Kyle is out tonight so just the two of us.......not sure what we’ll eat........I do know it’s round to a friends for breakfast this morning.........she called Wednesday to ask us over with a few other couples........it’s usually our home folks gather,  so will be nice to go and someone else has done all the work..........I don’t really eat eggs, but she makes the best eggs benedict I have ever tasted!!! Not going till 9.30 though.......I’ll be starving by then!!!
> 
> Have a great Saturday



Maybe monyk will share that recipie.  I tried one along that line a while ago but it got too watery, all the cornstarch in the world couldn’t save the sauce.

Can’t beat an amazing eggs Benedict!  Too bad the majority are dried out messes.  I’ve been hankering for Turkey Devonshire, bit of local speciality. I’ve never attempted to make it but so decadent few restuarants offer it any longer.

Choo choo express!  Conjures up Agatha Christie 



macraven said:


> _Early morning agai for me in cat herding to the kitchen before the sun is out
> 
> Still on morning feeding time with the cats
> 
> How two little critters can be so hungry all the time is unbelievable
> 
> For those that don’t remember
> BlueR had teeth pulled back in the late spring
> 
> She has zero teeth on the bottom jaw
> Some teeth on the top is all she has
> 
> She gums the can food and inhales what she can’t chew
> Small portions 4 times a day
> 
> She is like me
> She loves food time!
> 
> So much for my lazy sleep in Saturday morning
> 
> Watching weather channel and figure some of our homies will be hit with monsoon rain this weekend
> 
> Hope you all stay safe
> 
> Schumi hope no rain when you fly into Orlando
> So far you look safe
> 
> Pittsburgh looks like peeps needs a boat today there
> 
> Hopefully it will be better later today
> 
> Have a safe weekend homies!_



Nothing like a pet doing a tap dance on your head in the am lol

Stroke, stroke. Naw, the first band is just coming in, a break at noon with steady rain later today. 

Upped the toke to 5.5 inches expected.  I am seriously hoping bulk of it blows thru before monday am!

All about football here  The much anticipated PITT PSU game should be interesting this evening.  No idea if Cleveland will be clear for Steelers game tomorrow.  

So, who do u root for now?  Have you adopted a new home-town team?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m up earlier than I want to be on a Saturday. B and I are headed back to Roanoke to redo one of her dance photos.  I hate the hour drive, but at least we can get a good lunch before coming home. Roanoke has many more restaurant choices than my town.  I suspect we might get BBQ. B”s favorite BBQ place in our town closed yesterday. She was very upset about this. 

Macraven - I ended up with 30 cheesecakes. Well, 29 since I ate one this morning. Umm.....had to check that they tasted okay before giving them to other people. I would be happy to share with the homies if we weren’t all so far apart.

Keisha - Hope you are feeling better when it’s time to hit the parks. 


Schumi - Hoping for good weather for you. 

This board is invading my dreams again. Last night I dreamed that I was in a large room with a bunch of people. I was trying to get ready to go to Universal, but people in the room kept coming and going and leaving the door open while I was trying to get dressed. I woke up before I ever made it to the park.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, musta needed the sleep.  Told older one, massive headache, will lay down for a bit before dinner.  That was 4:30 pm yesterday.  Woke up at 9pm when older one complained had to make his own dinner.  Heard DH come in around 11, he handed me the phone, little one was partying at her friend’s and wanted to sleep over.  DH complained, but after I said you have to pick her up, little one got to sleep over.  Woke up around 3 am, then after hearing a quite noisy downpour, went back to sleep until 8 am.  Feel much better, and made cheesy pepper eggs for breakfast.  Awws, DH went and got me iced coffee.  So nice, though I see he must have had a doughnut, but hey, beggars cannot be choosers.  And coffee was just the way I like it.  Guess once in awhile, he remembers, or got lucky, LOL

Keisha, hope you are not floating away.  Yep, we might feel the outer bands of the hurricane by the end of this coming week.  Hope your PT goes well and you will be hoofing around the parks at the end of the month.

MonyK, you can come cook anytime.  I have a crockpot, but it sits in the cabinet until winter, when I want to make hot meals.

Letting older one sleep.  DH already went out again.

Thank goodness it is Saturday.  We should all eat at Schumi’s or MonyK’s then have dessert at Charade’s.

Mac, that is why I had dogs.  We had them trained that they did not get up until we did.

Hehe, DH asked how little one got to friend’s.  Um, they all drive now.   No, really, but I do think little one is a better driver than most of her friends. 

Superbly Super Saturday to all the homies.  Hope Patty is having fun at the Dark Side today.  Safe travels and fun trip.  Nice kid is now settling in.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I got to be a big girl and stay up late, did’t turn off the tube until after 2 am this morn after chipping away at backlog on DVR.  Find myself getting shook away @ 7 am by DH thinking i slept in and missed taking my DS to work.  Tomorrow is another day lol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe monyk will share that recipie.  I tried one along that line a while ago but it got too watery, all the cornstarch in the world couldn’t save the sauce.
> 
> Can’t beat an amazing eggs Benedict!  Too bad the majority are dried out messes.  I’ve been hankering for Turkey Devonshire, bit of local speciality. I’ve never attempted to make it but so decadent few restuarants offer it any longer.
> 
> Choo choo express!  Conjures up Agatha Christie
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like a pet doing a tap dance on your head in the am lol
> 
> Stroke, stroke. Naw, the first band is just coming in, a break at noon with steady rain later today.
> 
> Upped the toke to 5.5 inches expected.  I am seriously hoping bulk of it blows thru before monday am!
> 
> All about football here  The much anticipated PITT PSU game should be interesting this evening.  No idea if Cleveland will be clear for Steelers game tomorrow.
> 
> So, who do u root for now?  Have you adopted a new home-town team?




The rain cancelled last night's HS football game. Frank (as President of the Junior Class) has to work the snack stand every home game. all of the food they ordered to sell, pretty much wated. They are going to try again for tonight at 7. 

Boo....can't stand when DH wakes me up on the only day I get to have a sleep in morning. Try again tomorrow!

PITT vs PSU - I don't know what to do......I mean I have always been a PSU girl. But now Court goes to PITT (and they looked GOOD last week). 

Have a great Saturday Homies!! We are dodging the raindrops and just doing all the chores today.

15 days until Orlando


----------



## keishashadow

tlinus said:


> The rain cancelled last night's HS football game. Frank (as President of the Junior Class) has to work the snack stand every home game. all of the food they ordered to sell, pretty much wated. They are going to try again for tonight at 7.
> 
> Boo....can't stand when DH wakes me up on the only day I get to have a sleep in morning. Try again tomorrow!
> 
> PITT vs PSU - I don't know what to do......I mean I have always been a PSU girl. But now Court goes to PITT (and they looked GOOD last week).
> 
> Have a great Saturday Homies!! We are dodging the raindrops and just doing all the chores today.
> 
> 15 days until Orlando



My older 2 DS have game tix but stressing it might be cancelled now.

I’ve taken classes and paid tuition to both schools with the boys but when it comes to college football...PITT will always be “it” . I’m old enough to remember walking up cardiac hill to the old stadium.

Did Court get in on the lottery for any of the games?

They eked the HS games in last night, my DS’ team took a real beat down, probably wish it had been rained out lol.


----------



## tlinus

keishashadow said:


> My older 2 DS have game tix but stressing it might be cancelled now.
> 
> I’ve taken classes and paid tuition to both schools with the boys but when it comes to college football...PITT will always be “it” . I’m old enough to remember walking up cardiac hill to the old stadium.
> 
> Did Court get in on the lottery for any of the games?
> 
> They eked the HS games in last night, my DS’ team took a real beat down, probably wish it had been rained out lol.



Bummer about the loss....get back to it next week!

Court REALLY wanted to go to this game, but none of her friends are really into football. I told her she needs new friends LOL!!

There is a game watch party somewhere on campus tonight (she is in her second year at Greensburg Campus - next year on Main!!)


----------



## schumigirl

Glad the cheesecakes were a success Charade.....and hope your party goes well!!! 

mac....I was up early too today......for no real reason other than I was awake...…..could have slept later as we weren't leaving till 9am......but, 6am.....I could have fed your kitties if it hadn't been for time difference and distance......lol.....maybe not then......the thought was there...….

Lynne sounds like a quiet day for you.....enjoy it!!!

Keisha hope the weather isn't as bad as forecast and it does indeed sweep past you quickly...…..never heard of Turkey Devonshire???? I`m off to google.....I have had a few sauces in my time that cornflour couldn't save!!! 

I love trains...….and yes it evokes memories of Murder on the Orient Express......although our trains bear no resemblance whatsoever to the grandeur of that!!! 

I`ve always had a hankering to go on the Trans Siberian Express...…..then Tom pointed out how cold it was over there...….yep, I`m out!!! Have never done the Orient Express...….

Enjoy your weekend...…...keep dry!!!!


Did enjoy breakfast...….she knows how to do a fancy spread.....felt as if we were back in Sapphire falls...…..

Did have I egg Benedict.....she did everyone 2 but I shared mine.....loads of smoked salmon and bacon and a couple of pancakes there too...…..and as always....an adult beverage...…..nothing wrong with Mimosas for breakfast...…… Yep, tom was driving today...…….

Planning to finally watch Trick R Treat tonight...….hope it`s good...…….

Have a great Saturday...……...


----------



## macraven

_Schumi I will leave the front door unlocked for you tonight so you can let yourself in and feed the kitties tomorrow morning 

Just let me sleep in to 6:30 and then I’ll get up and make you tea

Charade you come over also and bring cheesecake 
Glad it turned out to your liking


Schumi, you and I can have breakfast Sunday morning then 

Keisha .... well did you get the boy to work today??
How’s the foot?

Tlinus, can’t believe frank the tank is that old 
Just can’t be...
And the girls grew up also
Stop the clock!

Lynne the sleep was the best thing for you!
Your headache last night must have been a doozy 
Good you are feeling better today 

To all the other homies


_


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans family... lots of talk of yummy food is giving me some cravings....I am just popping for a minute I have to get ready to go to my niece's bridal shower. 

Mac It's amazing what cats can do with little or no teeth.  I have two cats with no teeth and one with a couple. My two with no teeth just swallow their hard food. The other one seems to get by too. They are so much healthier and happier without the teeth. It is so awesome they have a wonderful caretaker for them.

I hope all who are traveling over this next week have great weather and stay safe. We need to start doing an anti-hurricane dance. 

Have a great day my friends


----------



## macraven

_bobbie68, I expect one of my cats will end up with more teeth extracted in the future.
she has some jawbone disease and nothing we can do to stop it.
she has now turned 3 years old and other kitty turned 5 a week ago.

the surgeon vet told us cats can still "gum" hard food and can live a decent life.


I have been watching tv and the weather.
I don't leave until sept 26 and haven't seen any weather issues up for my flight days yet.

I feel so bad for those that have plans to fly or drive next week as not everyone can rearrange vacation time from work

Is this party day for Liv or is it tomorrow?
I hope you have a good turn out to the party!


Our high today is to reach 92 but tonight will drop to 69 or is predicted.

Weather not an issue for me as if it is hot outside, the ac cools us off.
If temps drop, heat pump....._


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Mac the party is tomorrow. Thanks  She has invited about 4 friends plus we have some family. I wish more were able to make it she really enjoys her birthday and celebrating it. I know it is hard to get a date where everyone she wants can come. However, the people who can't make it do send her a card so that is appreciated. I already told the privates  they have to be up early to help clean and get ready.

I am not familiar with jawbone diseases in cats. It sounds so awful!

I feel so sorry  for your kitty. love how us  pet parents take good care of our pets. Yes the vet told us that to about the gumming of the food. However, I think mine just is impatient. I am so glad I had the two with Stomatitis have all their teeth out. The infections have been down so much! The other guy we adopted had periodontal disease at age 7. His breath was awful but is much better. My youngest about 10 months has stinky breath and red gums. She will be looked at next. I agree with your vet surgeon about having a good life. Mine are amazingly happy and playful. I know it can be expensive but they are our fur babies and we take care of them.


----------



## Lynne G

Poor kitties with teeth issues.  My boxer lost some teeth, as she was rock  eater.  Yeah I know, why rocks.  She never told me why.  Oh well, she was a very good eater until the end.

Out shopping.  What ya do on a rainy day.  Eek, Keisha, on the radar was a big blob of dark green and yellow.  Us, thankful that the heavy downpours are mostly now north of us, just light rain so far.  Man, radar shows storms stretching from the coast out as far as midwest.  Huge swath of bad weather.  We have coastal storm watches and local flooding watches to last the whole weekend.  

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.....hope the party is a big success and Liv has a lovely time...….it is hard to get everyone together......I`m sure it`ll be lovely...….

mac...….you`re on!!!!! You know I`m a morning person......so will happily feed them...…...bacon for breakfast?? 

Lynne...….Glad you`re not too bad weather wise...….yep, shopping will work to pass one of those days away!!! 


Got Trick R Treat lined up for an hour or so...….wine is opened and snacks will be laid out...…..kinda like a real movie/date night...…… Just hope the movie is good......but will be nice to see things we recognize on HHN...……

Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone is on normal tv right now...….hard to not watch, but we had a binge watch when we came home in July...….Alan Rickman is a fabulous actor!!!!


----------



## macraven

_You said the magic word 


Bacon

One of my major food types _


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon is a main food group.........along with wine!!! And Rum!!! 

All three are prevalent in our home..............

Breakfast tomorrow is simple bacon sandwiches........bit of a change from the feast we enjoyed this morning......my friend really is the queen of putting on a feast whether it be an elaborate dinner to a fancy breakfast........


Just watched Trick r Treat...........odd little movie but funny.......glad I saw it and wished we’d watched it before we saw the scare zone last year........now it all makes sense.........will look forward to seeing it brought to life this year.......

Quite mild tonight......despite being dreary outside......

Bed is an hour or so yet..........now watching Outlander..........everyone and their mother has been telling me to watch it.........looking good so far..........


----------



## Monykalyn

https://www.foodiewithfamily.com/slow-cooker-honey-sesame-chicken/  Recipe I use although I tend to eyeball the measurements for the sauce. I also use whatever chicken pieces I have. the sauce makes quite a bit so can put extra pieces in easily.

I'm sure the kitties would love bacon Mac LOL!

Dreary day-rain nearly all day. Missed son's soccer game (in the rain!) due to middle and I had signed up to volunteer at Home Builder Show-the association pays my club to man the doors/take tickets. Easy money for our club, and DD needs the volunteer hours. Stopped at store on way home to get a few things-thinking baked potato soup in crockpot tomorrow - will have all the toppings (cheese,sour cream, bacon) to make it loaded. Still to be cool and dreary...And DH has kickoff for volleyball club tomorrow (yay to the 200 cases of chocolate bars being GONE from my living room/entry way!!!!) and middle wants to go to afternoon swim for swim team (strictly voluntary at this point but good conditioning for when season starts next month).

Charade the cheesecakes sound amazing! 
Lynne-glad the sleep headed off the headache. Sometimes that is all you can do!

Hi to all!

Wine with dinner (leftovers) is making me sleepy. Think I'm gonna get coffeepot ready for am and head off to bed to read til I fall asleep...


----------



## Charade67

Today was a pretty good day. We got B’s ballet photo re-taken. She looks a lot less like a ghost now. Dh and I picked up the flooring for Bs little room. Now we just need for the installers to contact us with an installation date.

Bobbie - 17 seems to be a difficult age to have a birthday party. For various reasons, we had B’s 17th party 2 months late. Several of the friends she invited couldn’t come because the had to work. She ended up with i femal friend and 5 or 6 guy friends at her party. She knows a lot of cute boys, but isn’t dating any of them. 

MonyK - I’m going to check out that honey sesame chicken recipe. 

I don’t really have a college team to cheer for. I’m sitting her listening to dh go nuts becasue his team is losing again. 

Caspian is 4 years old. Should I have his teeth checked at his next appointment?

B’s mouse ears arrived okay. They look great. Now we just have to wait until she can wear them.


----------



## pattyw

Good evening! We had a fun day at Universal today! We had lunch at the Kitchen at HRH then on to the Studios.  It's Rock the Universe so the Studios closed at 6pm- really crowded!! We headed over to IOA- with everyone not attending Rock the Universe- really crowded there. Had a nice, fun dinner- did the Marvel character dinner.  We had the last seating so there were only about 6 other families.  It was a nice buffet and real fun character interactions.  They spent a lot of time with us just chatting! 

Tomorrow it's off to Sea World and then flying home.  Less than 3 weeks until our fall trip- and less for many of you!  Hope to meet up!! 

Mac- We had a cat that lost all of her teeth and she still ate dry food- guess she gummed it!
Lynne- Sorry about the headache! 
Keisha- hope your foot feels better by trip time! 
Charade- that's a funny dream! I have weird ones, too! Sometimes Joe tells me I'm screaming in my sleep! and I don't even watch scary shows!
Monyk= Thx for the yummy recipe! 
Bobbie- Hope the B-day party went well!! 

 to everyone else!


----------



## macraven

_Well pattyw, hope you don’t scream in your sleep after you do hhn....

I’ll hold your hand when going through the houses as long as you don’t have long nails

Enjoy your day at sea world tomorrow and have a safe flight back home _


----------



## macraven

_Charade, our cat had wicked awful breath

When at the vet for cat shots and yearly physical, told the doc her breath could knock us out!

He did a good job checking her mouth and found the gums swollen and inflamed

He said that was the sign of gum and teeth issues

(Cat never complained or acted like she had pain when she ate )_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Charade bless her...….photos can look so bad at times!!!! I remember my work ID picture from many moons ago......I did actually look like a corpse!!!! Not pretty.....and everyone else seemed to have lovely pictures...…...lol.....


Sunday again...…………….busy morning...….3 loads of laundry including both beds and one spare bed...….3 bathrooms cleaned, grocery shopping done and dinner in slow cooker.....whole chicken with bbq seasonings and spices......just have baby potatoes and veg to do tonight.

This afternoon is ironing and will start clearing Kyle`s bathroom for when men come Wednesday...…...I am so glad I am going to miss all the mess!!!! Kyle will keep the hall, stairs and landings as tidy as possible...….but it`ll be a mess. These guys are good at not being too messy though so fingers crossed!!!

Then tomorrow waxing appointment and hair appointment Tuesday...…….





​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  Yep, Sunday has arrived, and happy that the day is one of rest. 

Did some grocery shopping with little one yesterday.  Who knew there would be crowds at dinner time grocery  shopping. Long lines.  Little one complained most was stuff in our cart was stuff older one would eat.  Told her to find stuff she likes. She said nothing, not sure what I want to eat. She was quite annoying the whole day.  Yeah, should have left her home.   Sleepovers tend to have little sleep, so her claims of sleeping 8 hours the night before, was not that believed.  I went to bed around 11:30 last night.  Asked both kids to go to bed,  but not sure when both did.  Night owls, both of them.

Woke up at 3 am, heavy rain, so went back to sleep until around 7.  Quiet house, that meant nice hot shower and now, some tea.  Think will wake the kids around 9.  Only older one has school tomorrow. Little one has off for the New Year.  Hope all homies celebrating the New Year have a happy and healthy new year.  We will have a good New Year dinner at the deli and restaurant place we all like.  Reservations were made weeks ago.  I used to go to my mom’s, but she has just gone out to dinner with us for several years now.  If I get ambitious, may make some noodle kugel.  Will not put raisins in it though, I don't like raisins in my rice pudding or kugel. 

A closing:

Woot to Schumi.  A three day countdown! 

A yay and safe travels to Patty.

Yum, and thanks for sharing recipe MonyK.

Glad retaken pictures were better Charade. 



And well wishes sent to Robo, Keisha, Mac, Wendy and any other homie needing it.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies!

Another hot day here_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Cold and rainy here-  Im off to my Mom's to close the pol  (saddest day of the year IMO), then Im meeting a friend for dinner and a movie.  I dont want to put socks on yet, but Im sure if I dont Ill be really cold.  The dream of moving to  a warm climate is real....

Lynne-  Happy New Year- wishing you a happy healthy blessed year!

Patty-  Sounds like you are having a great trip!  Our next one is so close!

Waving Hi to MAC, Monyk; Schumi, Bobbie, Tink, Tgrgrl; Keisha, Robo, Charade and anyone else I missed!

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> If I get ambitious, may make some noodle kugel. Will not put raisins in it though, I don't like raisins in my rice pudding or kugel.



Yumm!! 



Lynne G said:


> A yay and safe travels to Patty.



Thx!!



ckmiles said:


> Im off to my Mom's to close the pol (saddest day of the year IMO),



Yep- closed ours last week



ckmiles said:


> Patty- Sounds like you are having a great trip! Our next one is so close!



It's a nice quick trip- just gearing up for the longer one! We are getting very close!!

Good morning to everyone  Packing up, off to breakfast, then on to Sea World before we leave later.  We haven't been to SW in a few years so excited to go visit all the animals!  We're getting AP's so we can visit often!

Hope everyone has a great day! Watching weather reports about the hurricanes very closely! I'm not happy about Florence! Looks like she's headed to NC and the Outer Banks


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Hoping to have a quiet day today. It’s nice and cool this morning, but also gray and gloomy. 

Schumi - I have dark hair and pale skin. One year I made the mistake of wearing a cream colored sweater when I had my driver’s license renewed. I was so washed out looking that it was actually kind of funny. 

Lynne - I have heard of kugel but have never had any. One of our therapists will off tomorrow for the holiday so that will make my day quieter. 

Ckmiles - I recommend south Florida. When we lived in Miami B and I used to go to the neighborhood pool in November. 

Patty - Enjoy Sea World. I have only been there a couple of times, but really liked it.


----------



## keishashadow

Brrr and blubb  been some time since I’ve seen that tropical straight down sort of constant rain 

Perfect day to make a big pot of soup to warm the gizzards.  Had it for brunch lol. Getting ready to start Chicken wings & then the handcut fries and gravy to watch the game. Sure hope we don’t have browns if all teams upset us lol

Dipped into 50s last night here, will rebound to 89s end of week. Told DH to not even think of closing pool this week





pattyw said:


> Good evening! We had a fun day at Universal today! We had lunch at the Kitchen at HRH then on to the Studios.  It's Rock the Universe so the Studios closed at 6pm- really crowded!! We headed over to IOA- with everyone not attending Rock the Universe- really crowded there. Had a nice, fun dinner- did the Marvel character dinner.  We had the last seating so there were only about 6 other families.  It was a nice buffet and real fun character interactions.  They spent a lot of time with us just chatting!
> 
> Tomorrow it's off to Sea World and then flying home.  Less than 3 weeks until our fall trip- and less for many of you!  Hope to meet up!!
> 
> Mac- We had a cat that lost all of her teeth and she still ate dry food- guess she gummed it!
> Lynne- Sorry about the headache!
> Keisha- hope your foot feels better by trip time!
> Charade- that's a funny dream! I have weird ones, too! Sometimes Joe tells me I'm screaming in my sleep! and I don't even watch scary shows!
> Monyk= Thx for the yummy recipe!
> Bobbie- Hope the B-day party went well!!
> 
> to everyone else!



No scary shows but doing multiple HHNs eh?  This is going to be good JK. I forget have u done the event in the past?

Don’t care if is in PC, love SW! The pace is so chill and always something new to experience  wasn’t going to do it in Oct but may consider Breezing past if I’m not feeling trekking miles one day in other parks

Not difficult to justify keeping the Ap going there as to low cost and the huge DC discount 



macraven said:


> _Well pattyw, hope you don’t scream in your sleep after you do hhn....
> 
> I’ll hold your hand when going through the houses as long as you don’t have long nails
> 
> Enjoy your day at sea world tomorrow and have a safe flight back home _



Lol take one for the team


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Well pattyw, hope you don’t scream in your sleep after you do hhn....
> 
> I’ll hold your hand when going through the houses as long as you don’t have long nails



 I feel better already!



keishashadow said:


> Getting ready to start Chicken wings & then the handcut fries and gravy to watch the game.



Yumm!! Your in Steeler country right? I'll be checking in on my Bills today! 



keishashadow said:


> No scary shows but doing multiple HHNs eh? This is going to be good JK. I forget have u done the event in the past?
> 
> Don’t care if is in PC, love SW! The pace is so chill and always something new to experience wasn’t going to do it in Oct but may consider Breezing past if I’m not feeling trekking miles one day in other parks
> 
> Not difficult to justify keeping the Ap going there as to low cost and the huge DC discount



Yep- did HHN twice before.  No- I don't watch any of those shows or movies.  I've seen the old ones- The Shining, Halloween, Poltergeist (parts of it!) so I don't really know what I'm seeing in the houses. LOL! I do like the tours because they tell you the details and that's what I'll look for. Then I just tell myself that the people scaring me are just kids trying to pay their bills! I'm there for the group fun and booze!

SW is relaxing! I could watch the dolphins all day!


----------



## tlinus

Good Morning Homies!!!

High here today will only make 62. 4 days ago it was in the 90's with Real Feel Temps around 103. Rain, Rain, Rain and more rain. There was one day that looked good in the forecast, but depending on Florence, end of the week looks like a washout as well. I am done. Refuse to put away my flip flops. But am sitting with a hoodie at the kitchen table having my coffee.

schumi....3 sleeps?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Janet, going to watch the other PA football game today. Hoping for a better result than last night's Keystone Classic.

Need to get to the laundry...but other than that, it is the day of rest and snacks and Football


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun at SW.  I had a not so fun story to tell ya about a tour there, Patty.  Sounds like a great way to end your quick trip.  

Kugel made.  At least the kitchen smell good. Will be dropping off some for DM.  

I hear ya Keisha.  Was 57 when we went to breakfast at 9:30 this morning.  Raining since early this morning and from the large blob of rain over us, will be all day.  

Woot as Sunday football!  Green today, and $1 cofffee.  Good Sunday in my book.  Later homies!  Don’t float away, and take an ️


----------



## macraven

_Still hot / humid in Ga_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans and happy Sunday! I hope everyone had a great weekend... I am still cleaning up from the scared: then off to bed. Liv had a nice day almost everyone made it some didn't stay long just popped in. It was nice to see her having a great time. She got nice gifts and was very appreciative.

Thank you everyone for the party and birthday wishes for her. it was very sweet and I appreciate it very much  I let her pick her dinner tomorrow...homemade buffalo mac and cheese.

Will try and catch up more tomorrow falling asleep and need to clean. Have a great night !!!


----------



## macraven

_I bet she had a lot of fun at her birthday party today 
Yay Liv!

See youse in the morning 
Sweet sleep _


----------



## macraven

_This will be a 5 day work week for many 

We need to create more holidays so there are more 3 day weekends

Too bad I’m retired and can’t takw advantage of the shorter work week

Just saying....

So tlinus fill me in again on your darkside park dates 

My brain at this time of the morning is more like a Seive
I think it would be fun to
See you  at the drkside


And Schumi How many more sleep for you?&

_


----------



## schumigirl

tlinus……..well...…..2 sleeps now...…..

I love your hoodie and flip flops...….lol...….we are much cooler here now....heating is on, but I still like the windows open....apparently that's wasteful  one of my friends won`t have her windows open if heating is on......I still like the house aired a little...….and I refuse to wear a jumper or sweater......but won`t be cold......lol.....I`m odd!!!

Bobbie, glad Liv`s party went well...…...it`s a lovely age to be!!! 

yes mac 2 sleeps...…...although we don't fly till Thursday......our vacation starts Wednesday morning...….. and yep, being retired is much better than a shorter working week!!!! 


Waxing appointment over again...….thank goodness!!! I never get used to it, strangely my physiotherapist tells me I have a high pain tolerance...….weird. 

Grey and miserable day today and quite cool...…..off out to do some more last minute things this afternoon.....including all the rest of this months birthdays and anniversaries...……

Have a great Monday...……………...


----------



## schumigirl

*And one of my closest friends sent me this earlier today...………*


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, not as steady a heavier rain that lasted all day yesterday, but another rainy day.  Sun, where are ya?  Sniff, sunglasses have not been used for days.

Very dark and not quite light rain falling commute on wet and all size puddles streets.  Parts of the shore are flooded, roads are flooded around me too, and everything is soggy wet.  And, we're not done with the rain, as thunderstorms are expected every day this week, though the temperature bounces back to the mid 80's, from a barely 76 expected today.  Guess that means a more humidity before the storms week.  Lastly, even though it looks like the hurricane is sufficiently enough South of us to do any significantly more rain, but those outer bands may still extend far enough North, thus most likely, we'll have a rainy end of the week, thanks to the hurricane.

Sending good thoughts to those in the hurricane's path, particularly those along the coast.  Stay safe and dry.  

Schumi, 2 more sleeps!  Woot!  Woot! So close.  Glad you are bopping around, and staying warm.  I hear ya, while I wore flip flops due to the rain, I also had a jacket on.  Just cool out.  No heat, but the house felt cool this morning.

Bobbie, glad to hear Liv had a nice party, got some nice gifts, and gets a yummy dinner she selected.

With that I need tea, apparently, the AC cranks regardless of the weather.  Smart, I brought my bigger cup for tea.  Tea is ready, so off I go, hope all the homies find a marvelous Monday in store for them, and hope Patty got home safely last night.

And hey, where's Robbie with a post about his trip?  Info on that cruise and land visit would be nice.

Wendy, Robo, Mac and all other homies, well wishes sent.  Hope all you homies are feeling better, stronger, and not in pain.


----------



## schumigirl

Doesn't sound the best weather Lynne...….but not long till you`re back in Orlando too!!!!

Yep, heating did make the house feel cosy…...didn't take long and we have the Aga being put on again tomorrow...…..don`t really use it in the summer as it is so hot!!! But time to switch it back on...….

Keep warm and dry!!! Failing that...….drink lots of coffee!!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Been busy past couple days. 

Weather has changed here too. 
Temps are cooler after lots of rain. Warm weather will return. 

Happy New Year to Lynne and all others celebrating 
Rosh Hashanah


----------



## Robo56

To Wendy, Keisha and all who are ailing lots of get wells hugs being sent your way


----------



## macraven

_Robbie is here and she is always so good to put up all holiday greetings 

(And includes our walking wounded)
What a nice homie she is!

Happy new year Lynne _


----------



## macraven

_So Schumi 
Is today packing day?

Are the cases all packed now?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So Schumi
> Is today packing day?
> 
> Are the cases all packed now?_



Lol........

Haven’t brought the cases out yet......they are in one of the spare rooms though, didn’t put them up in attic after last trips......

Will do it tomorrow night........you know me, last minute packer.........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo and Mac.  Going to see DM soon.  At least they come to her place, rather than having to take her there.  Then food coma for dinner.  

For all the homes, Happy New Year!  May all enjoy a blessed and fruitful one.

Eh, isn't Schumi a last minute packer?  Know she didn't put the luggage in a closet, so that luggage should be out of the other room it was in, soon.   - I was right!  LOL

Okay, jacket should have been a winter one.  AC is not being nice.  Blanket in and there's a damp cool breeze.  Sigh, at least not for long.

Even had the low setting heat on while commuting this morning.  I'm getting old.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

It's been a long busy week for me and I'm so glad to get 2 days off.

I finally got a good night's sleep last night after almost a week of sleeping less than 4 hours a night...I need at least 6 to function properly.

Danielle fired up the smoker yesterday and had smoked chicken Cordon Bleu ready for us when I got home from work  it was so good.

Time to put on the first load of laundry the one good thing about Trey being gone is my laundry chores have been cut in half.

Lynne, happy new year and stay dry.  Hope you escape the storms path.

Carole, only 2 more nights for you countdown is at 8 for us.  I was getting nervous with all the tropical storm activity and hope we all escape them during our trips.

Hi to Robo, bobbie, charade, keisha, monyk, tlinus, patty, ck and our fearless leader mac...and I agree with Lynne...Robbie, where's the trip report? (last I heard he was stuck on the plane waiting to get home)

Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, glad you’re sleeping better.......it really is no fun not sleeping! Yep, you’re right behind us with your countdown........I’m ignoring all weather reports.......as it’s one thing I cannot change or alter......so I can somehow not worry too much........well, maybe just worry a little  Our planes have gone right up over Canada at times to avoid weather systems........so fingers crossed! Long as we’re there we can deal with anything.........


We have more rain........glad I got all bedding and other laundry done yesterday.........it’s so cold.......well, not really cold, it’s just not warm........

Tried to get lots done today but few friends popped in at different times........gotta love early birthday cards and gifts.......

Now thinking about dinner........


----------



## pattyw

Good Monday afternoon to all!! Very behind on reading all the posts here! 

Late start today- we arrived last night after midnight! Took the morning off- heading to work this afternoon!

Big family dinner later My mom turns 86 on Sept 11.  My niece is in town to celebrate! Mom loves pasta- so a spaghetti dinner it is! And cake- she loves dessert!!


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

to Patty’s Mom.  Hope she enjoys her birthday pasta dinner.  

Glad to hear you arrived safe and sound Patty, do not blame ya, I would have taken the day off after such a late flight.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope your mum has a good night out Patty...…..

Lynne you still wet over there??? 

Hope keisha hasn't floated away...……..


Just tried to call my mum...…..she`s out again...…..83 ears old and has the social life of that social butterfly everyone talks about...…...thankfully of course. Then she tries to tell us she hasn't been out much recently...…...all those missed calls say different!!! 

Heating is still on...….but rain forecast all night. 

Almost time for jammies on after dinner at this rate!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Schumi, another wet and cool day.  

Hope you have a restful night.  One more, and the one after that will be your start of fun.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Hope your mum has a good night out Patty...…



Thanks!



schumigirl said:


> Just tried to call my mum...…..she`s out again...…..83 ears old and has the social life of that social butterfly everyone talks about...…...thankfully of course. Then she tries to tell us she hasn't been out much recently...…...all those missed calls say different!!!
> 
> Heating is still on...….but rain forecast all night.



That's just wonderful about your mum! My mom has macular degeneration and cannot see well which is frustrating for her. But she loves to go out to dinner and travel with us sometimes! 

It's 59 here today! Brrr!! I guess many of us are freezing!


----------



## macraven

_If it makes anyone feel better, my weather is now at 83 and we got a short shower at noon
And tonight will be in the 60’s

Back to 90-91 Wednesday 

Been watching the hurricane situation and it does not look good for  many travelers 

Hope none here will have travel woes 


  for pattyw’s mom this week

Hope all can pig out on cake and ice cream 



Schumi you have two celebrations in September during your trip

Anniversary and your birthday 

You’ll be at the best place to do both events up great 


A big  to all the homies and our readers_


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> That's just wonderful about your mum! My mom has macular degeneration and cannot see well which is frustrating for her. But she loves to go out to dinner and travel with us sometimes!
> 
> It's 59 here today! Brrr!! I guess many of us are freezing!



That`s a shame...…..but good to know she still gets around. Some people hibernate when things like that hit. 

My mum is chasing me right now to take her back to New York...…..I think June next year might be a little bit far away with one thing and another, so I`m considering October.....but not sure that`s going to work out. 

We have 54 today. Not fun.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _If it makes anyone feel better, my weather is now at 83 and we got a short shower at noon
> And tonight will be in the 60’s
> 
> Back to 90-91 Wednesday
> 
> Been watching the hurricane situation and it does not look good for  many travelers
> 
> Hope none here will have travel woes
> 
> 
> for pattyw’s mom this week
> 
> Hope all can pig out on cake and ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi you have two celebrations in September during your trip
> 
> Anniversary and your birthday
> 
> You’ll be at the best place to do both events up great
> 
> 
> A big  to all the homies and our readers_



I LOVE hearing about your gorgeous weather...…...it sounds so nice...….in air conditioned comfort of course ...…..my head is in the sand about anything else weather wise...……

Yes, Tom just asked again if I wanted anything to open before we left......I told him no, I don`t need anything. I`ll get a new laptop I think in America....and some bits and bobs...…..and two very nice dinners of course!!!


----------



## macraven

_I’m sure you will find something Tom can buy you in Orlando 

Besides the laptop, maybe another piece of jewelry?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m sure you will find something Tom can buy you in Orlando
> 
> Besides the laptop, maybe another piece of jewelry?_



lol.....everyone says that...….

Thing is I don't really wear a lot of jewellery…….so what I have is more than enough.....I know folks say you can never have too many diamonds, but I`m happy with what I have...…..

Maybe a new Louis Vuitton if I see something I like...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, that sounds lovely Schumi, though I bet some candles and bath and beauty stuff will end up in your luggage.  

We ended up at Millenia Mall due to a clothing oops I had.  Lucky, Macy’s looked up my card, got a discount because of it, and happily got exactly what I needed.  It was a nice mall, though that is all we bought.   Reminded us of a mall near us.  

Ah, time for dinner with mom.


----------



## macraven

_Bingo !!_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh yep.........Bath and Body, make up and candles are staples of our shopping.........I can ignore the very poor exchange rate we have again  .........gotta do some shopping!!! 

I do love the Mall at Millenia.........such a lovely mall.......glad you liked it Lynne........


Almost bed time here..........and it’s still raining......... 

Tuesday tomorrow........hair and physio appointments.............then packing.....finally.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Busy day today. Just wanted to stop in and say hi before going to bed. 

It looks like we may be getting a visit from Florence this weekend. We decided to buy some extra supplies just in case.  Here is what the water aisle at our Kroger looked like tonight.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you stay safe charade!

Water is the first thing stores run out of inclement weather

And bread

I know some homies that live in the Florence most likely path 

Pray that all stay safe 
_


----------



## pattyw

Stay safe Charade! Prayers for all in Florence's path! I was just going to turn on the weather channel to check the latest news.

I'm still on late night vacation mode- won't be happy in the morning!


----------



## macraven

_I’m still watching the weather channel

With Mr Mac out of town, I have the 6:00 cat feeding

It’s about 12:40 now so will end up with cats on my chest at 6 to wake me up if I over sleep 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Wow empty shelves Charade!!! Hope it’s not too bad for you........

mac hoping your asleep right now although I’m sure those kitties would let you know if you slept late......lol......


Up and ready this morning........

Hair appointment then physio, then a few things to do........

Friend wants to pop round with birthday gift......told her I could spare her 9 minutes this afternoon......lol......she knows I’m joking. She is sometimes like a thunderbolt when she visits though........arrives, zips around helping herself to a drink......usually ginger beer she claims she doesn’t like.......tells us a million things in 10 minutes, asks how we are and is off again........

Then we’ll pack........

Happy Tuesday.............


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. Just a quick  before I head to work.  We live pretty far inland, but the news is telling us to be prepared for flooding and power outages. I can’t imagine what it’s like living on the coast and having to evacuate. Even when we lived in south FLorida we never had to evacuate.


----------



## Lynne G

Well hello homies.  It is taco Tuesday, or should I say it’s packing day for Schumi.  Woot!

Hope all in the hurricane path stay safe.  

Yep Charade, that looks like our stores when snow is forecast.  Hope you get no bad weather when the storm arrives near you. I too am following the weather. Sandy ring a bell with anyone?  Though that storm did more damage at the shore, we had flooding and loss of electricity for days around me from it.  Most hurricanes do not come North as far as me most of the time, but they can be weaker weather systems by then, and still produce high dollar damage.

So, we have a gray start to the day, with yes, once again, high chance of rain or thunderstorms this afternoon.  Thankfully, warmer, but feels mighty cool right now.  Tea with my taco is the pair today.

So eat up homies, Mac will be doing her run to Taco Bell. Give her your order.  

Later homies, enjoy the first day of this new year, stay safe, warm, cool, feeling better, and all have a terrific Tuesday.

I’m at 20 now. Yep!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans family

I had a busy day yesterday and didn't even get to the computer much. It was Liv's actual birthday yesterday so tried to make it as special as possible. I made the scallop vodka sauce and everyone liked it. We had left over ice cream cake for desert. She said she had a nice birthday, however she was very busy on the texting with me from school yesterday. Today is catch up and some shopping. We have rain scheduled all week. It is a little warmer here but not much.

I have to watch and decide if we should try NJ this weekend. I have to see if the remnants of the storm  go inland or up the coast. I have till Thursday to cancel my reservation.

Charade I hope it doesn't come inland as much for you. Yes I am sending lots of positive thoughts and energy to all its in way that they stay safe.

Schumi happy packing and hope you have a safe flight there.

Mac I have cat duty sometimes when Brian is gone for awhile or busy. Yes cats can be very noticeable when hungry. I have one who jumps on a door and slides down it. I would love your weather right now. I hope all your peeps in the storms way stay safe.

Patty glad you made it home safe and had a great trip! I am sure you are getting excited about your countdown.

Lynne 20 more to go woot woot and a Happy New Year to you too!

Tink I hear you, I usually only get between 4 and 6. I can't function to well on either. Only 7 more for you woot woot! I am glad the weather should be good for you!

Hello to Robo, Keisha, Monykalyn, Tgrgrl, tlinus, buckeev,  ckmiles and all the other family I might have missed. I hope everyone has a tremendous taco tuesday!!!!

Thank you again my sans family for the wonderful thoughts and wishes for Liv on her party and her birthday.


----------



## macraven

_I’m one step ahead in life today 
Did my run to the border to the Bell already 

Will go back at noon for  the regular menu

Overslept and cats got me up after 6

Once they were fed, they took a nap

Hope all are staying safe where Florence is involved 


Our temps qill be upper 80’s and return to the 90’s on Thursday 

Charade hope you are safe where you are with this storm coming in

And for all others too 
Including you too damo!_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Hope all in Florence's path stay safe   This one looks bad.

Bon voyage Carole   I've adopted your packing habits for the last few trips and wait until the day before to pack.  I used to have everything ready the week before...

It's going to be in the 90's today with scattered thunderstorms...grateful Flo is going to miss us.

I need to get stuff done as I'm working 6 days in a row before our trip...not feeling it 

Hey mac, I'll take some nacho fries please. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 A








To all in the path of Florence.......prayers for safety to you all 


Morning Schumi   Yeah!!!!!!.........packing day.......you will be in the Florida sunshine before know it enjoying the hot lizard weather




Morning Lynne ........hope you all enjoyed your New Years meal yesterday with family.



Happy 86th Birthday to Pattyw mom






tink1957 said:


> I need to get stuff done as I'm working 6 days in a row before our trip...n



Morning Tink  hang in there your vacation will be here before you know it......you will be having cocktails at the rooftop bar at Aventura.


Morning morning Mac  have never had the breakfast at Taco Bell will have to try it sometime.......I do like their Taco salads with salsa dressing.


Morning  bobbie68, charade, tlinus, monyk, Keisha, ckmiles and all the Sans family.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

So damp and cold here today-  I need to pull out the long sleeve shirts I guess.  

Im off to yoga class hopefully that will help warm up!

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Waving Hi to Robo; MAC, Tink, Tgrgrl; Bobbie, Lynne; Patty; Monyk; Keisha; Tlinus; Charade and anyone else I missed.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## macraven

_Yoga classes?

I guess that means you are thin and trim 

Thanks for the heads up so I will suck my big gut in whenever I do meet youse 

(It helps me look not as fat when I do that)
Lol

_


----------



## pattyw

to Schumi, Mac, Robo, Lynne, Charade, Bobbie, Ckmiles, Tgrgrl, Monyk,  Keisha, Tink,Tlinus, and if I missed you and to everyone else reading along! 

I'll have a chalupa, Mac!  We're lucky- our cats don't wake us up in the morning to eat! They aren't allowed in the bedroom- they patiently wait right in front of the door! 

Rainy but getting a little warmer today! 70! I'm not going to complain about either as I watch hurricane forecasts! Hoping for it to lessen in severity for everyone in its path!

Think I'm doing Panera for lunch- maybe later for the chalupa!


----------



## tlinus

Good Morning Homies!! Hey out there!!!! Happy Tuesday 

Darn this working thing getting in the way of my play time 

Another Gray Day in the Mid-Atlantic Region, slightly warmer today, but still YUCK.

Daughter's campus was flooded yesterday, closed down at noon  She is fine, her car is fine, but warned her not to mess with flooding! It can be fine one minute then super dangerous the next.



macraven said:


> _This will be a 5 day work week for many
> 
> We need to create more holidays so there are more 3 day weekends
> 
> Too bad I’m retired and can’t takw advantage of the shorter work week
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> So tlinus fill me in again on your darkside park dates
> 
> My brain at this time of the morning is more like a Seive
> I think it would be fun to
> See you  at the drkside
> 
> 
> And Schumi How many more sleep for you?&
> _



Mac, I will be in the Magic Kingdom on the 25th, don't know where yet the 26th, The 27th is going to be a pool day as we have the HUGE Microsoft Party at both Universal Parks on the 27th at night. The 28th is Uni/HHN. We may lay low on Saturday the 29th, maybe go to CityWalk for an early dinner as our flight is at 7:14AM on Sunday. That's not going to be fun.....at all.....

Schumi!!! PACKING DAY!!!! Get to it, lady 

Let me jump back to work, I need plenty of $$ to play with on vacation!!


----------



## macraven

_Tlinus I will be at Epcot on the 26 th
Will you still be at the motherland that date ?

I dont move to the darkside until the 30th but looks like you will be home then

For your next Orlando trip, have your people call my people so we can arrange to be there at the same time in the parks _


----------



## ckmiles

macraven said:


> _Yoga classes?
> 
> I guess that means you are thin and trim
> 
> Thanks for the heads up so I will suck my big gut in whenever I do meet youse
> 
> (It helps me look not as fat when I do that)
> Lol
> _



Ha!  Thin and Trim are two words that I would not use to describe me at. all.  But we can still pretend.....


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey Peeps! Hope everyone NE of me stays safe during & after Florence. We’ve been through 6 hurricanes and by miracles, have been spared with just minimal damage.

I am always super sad on 9/11 & have shed a few tears already today. I was very moved to hear President Trump memorialize in particular my work colleague, Andrew Garcia, at the Flight 93 service today. Can’t believe 17 years already.

On a happier note, another one of the kittens was adopted yesterday by a friend of a friend so now we only have 1 more kitten to find a home for.  I am hoping my husband gives in & says we can keep her though. Marshmellow is doing great & happily keeping our lanai lizard-free. She has NO interest on going back out into the world so I guess we now have 3 cats ( possible 1 more) & a dog, all female. Poor hubs is severely outnumbered!!

Safe travels to Schumi!! If there is an official meet up of the group at UA or anywhere in Orlando coming up, please ping me!

Have a great Tuesday everyone!!!!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Hey Peeps! Hope everyone NE of me stays safe during & after Florence. We’ve been through 6 hurricanes and by miracles, have been spared with just minimal damage.
> 
> I am always super sad on 9/11 & have shed a few tears already today. I was very moved to hear President Trump memorialize my work colleague, Andrew Garcia, at the Flight 93 service today. Can’t believe 17 years already.
> 
> On a happier note, another one of the kittens was adopted yesterday by a friend of a friend so now we only have 1 more kitten to find a home for.  I am hoping my husband gives in & says we can keep her though. Marshmellow is doing great & happily keeping our lanai lizard-free. She has NO interest on going back out into the world so I guess we now have 3 cats ( possible 1 more) & a dog, all female. Poor hubs is severely outnumbered!!
> 
> Safe travels to Schumi!! If there is an official meet up of the group at UA or anywhere in Orlando coming up, please ping me!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!!!!



Very sorry about your friend lost on 9/11 

Yay on the kittens! Come on DH! Give in!  

I just PM'd everyone about meeting up! It's so close!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick fly by-have to get cracking on work!
Hi to all!! 
gorgeous day again today-actually bit cool this am-supposed to be back in low 80's rest of week. Have a chicken molting (cuddle chicken)-she looks so uncomfortable and it is her first molt. At least it is above freezing (when the others like to shed all their feathers!). 


tlinus said:


> She is fine, her car is fine, but warned her not to mess with flooding! It can be fine one minute then super dangerous the next.


 Thank goodness she is ok. and no messing with flooding. Flash flooding over the weekend took the life of one of our county deputies, responding to a 911 call. Our neighbors are a county deputy and a state trooper, so it has hit them hard.



Tgrgrl said:


> my work colleague, Andrew Garcia, at the Flight 93 service today. Can’t believe 17 years already.


. 17 years -seems both like just happened and so long ago. 2 of my kids weren't around then, and the oldest doesn't have memories of that day. Us adults will never forget...

Stay safe and hope the storms pass by without damage to those in Flo's path!


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl……...many hugs. I know no one will ever forget that day. 


What a day!!!

All packed though...…….

Thanks for the well wishes on travelling...…..setting off early am on the train!!! Quite excited about getting to and from airport by train for a change...…..will be different. 

Think we are going to avoid Florence...…...we can fly around it if need be.


----------



## Lynne G

One more time, safe travels to Schumi and to all those in the hurricane’s path.

Tgrgrl, so sorry to hear you loss of a friend during 9/11.  I remember watching the news with my 2 week old baby in my arms, tears running down my face at the loss of so many.  May we never forget.  

On a happy note, overcast and some rain, but a bit warmer.  Stuffed from all the good food.  Now, it is a what for dinner mode time.  

May all have a restful night.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, still drizzling here.   lots of roads washed away here, basements flooded.  DS thought his issue was solved, nope.  He & DH are going to start to eliminate all the likely suspects starting with cutting off the downspouts from main drain & reroute into yard.  It’s illegal in most area boroughs to have it hooked up like that anyway as it overtaxes the older systems.  

Praying Florence’s rain on sunday takes a hard left, lynne & tracie, notice I didn’t say right.



schumigirl said:


> I LOVE hearing about your gorgeous weather...…...it sounds so nice...….in air conditioned comfort of course ...…..my head is in the sand about anything else weather wise...……
> 
> Yes, Tom just asked again if I wanted anything to open before we left......I told him no, I don`t need anything. I`ll get a new laptop I think in America....and some bits and bobs...…..and two very nice dinners of course!!!



Don’t forget the leggings lol



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Busy day today. Just wanted to stop in and say hi before going to bed.
> 
> It looks like we may be getting a visit from Florence this weekend. We decided to buy some extra supplies just in case.  Here is what the water aisle at our Kroger looked like tonight.



Wow, hang in there, looks like most of NC will have hands full with flooding



macraven said:


> _I’m one step ahead in life today
> Did my run to the border to the Bell already
> 
> Will go back at noon for  the regular menu
> 
> Overslept and cats got me up after 6
> 
> Once they were fed, they took a nap
> 
> Hope all are staying safe where Florence is involved
> 
> 
> Our temps qill be upper 80’s and return to the 90’s on Thursday
> 
> Charade hope you are safe where you are with this storm coming in
> 
> And for all others too
> Including you too damo!_



Probably 20 years since i set foot in a Taco Bell lol but enjoy



macraven said:


> _Yoga classes?
> 
> I guess that means you are thin and trim
> 
> Thanks for the heads up so I will suck my big gut in whenever I do meet youse
> 
> (It helps me look not as fat when I do that)
> Lol
> _



In my book, sucking in one’s stomach (or the attempt thereof) constitutes exercise 



ckmiles said:


> Ha!  Thin and Trim are two words that I would not use to describe me at. all.  But we can still pretend.....



I know squat (see what i did there? Ha) re yoga but was surprised that GDs gymnastics training this year included you sessions.  They introduces ballet too haha you should hear the girls whine about that.  All about control, stamina and lengthening those muscles i’m guessing



Tgrgrl said:


> Hey Peeps! Hope everyone NE of me stays safe during & after Florence. We’ve been through 6 hurricanes and by miracles, have been spared with just minimal damage.
> 
> I am always super sad on 9/11 & have shed a few tears already today. I was very moved to hear President Trump memorialize in particular my work colleague, Andrew Garcia, at the Flight 93 service today. Can’t believe 17 years already.
> 
> On a happier note, another one of the kittens was adopted yesterday by a friend of a friend so now we only have 1 more kitten to find a home for.  I am hoping my husband gives in & says we can keep her though. Marshmellow is doing great & happily keeping our lanai lizard-free. She has NO interest on going back out into the world so I guess we now have 3 cats ( possible 1 more) & a dog, all female. Poor hubs is severely outnumbered!!
> 
> Safe travels to Schumi!! If there is an official meet up of the group at UA or anywhere in Orlando coming up, please ping me!
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone!!!!



Aw, sad to hear re your associate.  A somber day here yet tinged with what may sound like inappropriate thankfulness sorry, that the plane went down just past us in relatively unpopulated area!  A few minutes difference and it could’ve been an even huger loss of life


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Well, we have no clue what Florence is going to do. One minute they tell us to expect the worst, then they tell us it won't be so bad. I'm mostly worried about the possibility of flooding. We are supposed to have someone coming Thursday to install the new flooring in B's little room. 



Lynne G said:


> Well hello homies. It is taco Tuesday


 Once again no tacos, but we did eat Mexican food today.



bobbie68 said:


> It was Liv's actual birthday yesterday


 Happy belated birthday.



pattyw said:


> We're lucky- our cats don't wake us up in the morning to eat! They aren't allowed in the bedroom- they patiently wait right in front of the door!


 Can they come over and have a chat with Caspian? He will scratch the door and meow until one of us comes out. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I am always super sad on 9/11 & have shed a few tears already today. I was very moved to hear President Trump memorialize in particular my work colleague, Andrew Garcia, at the Flight 93 service today. Can’t believe 17 years already.
> 
> On a happier note, another one of the kittens was adopted yesterday by a friend of a friend so now we only have 1 more kitten to find a home for. I am hoping my husband gives in & says we can keep her though. Marshmellow is doing great & happily keeping our lanai lizard-free. She has NO interest on going back out into the world so I guess we now have 3 cats ( possible 1 more) & a dog, all female. Poor hubs is severely outnumbered!!


 I'm so sorry to hear you lost a friend on 9/11. However I am pleased that you found a good home for another kitten. 

I'm in the process of trying to empty B's room. It didn't seem like much stuff until I started moving all of it. If you don't hear from me send out a search party.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Evening!  Its a muggy one here-  but its kinds of cool so I have the windows open, but I feel sticky.  yuk.

I remember my Grandma talking about where she was when JFK was shot.  I remember thinking I would if there will ever be something in my lifetime that will mark my location forever in my memory.  Then 9/11 happened.  Like others have said sometimes it feels like it was only yesterday, but it feels like its been forever that I have to take my shoes off at the airport.  I hardly remember flying before that. (not a complaint, just an observation)

Keisha- I like yoga because it really feels like Im not working that hard, I dont get sweaty and I dont have to be coordinated like in a Zumba class!


----------



## macraven

_Happy birthday Schumi !!

Since your journey starts tomorrow with the train ride, wanted to get the early birthday wishes out to you now

Don’t think you do much checking the thread while you have travel days
_

_
_







Have a great vacation!


----------



## Charade67

ckmiles said:


> I remember my Grandma talking about where she was when JFK was shot. I remember thinking I would if there will ever be something in my lifetime that will mark my location forever in my memory. Then 9/11 happened.


 I will always remember where I was on 9/11, and also the day the Challenger exploded.


----------



## macraven

_Me too charade 
I was at school and parents were coming to take their kids home 

It was an unbelievable, upsetting day 

9/11 and our world changed _


----------



## Charade67

We are now under a flash flood warning.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Happy birthday Schumi !!
> 
> Since your journey starts tomorrow with the train ride, wanted to get the early birthday wishes out to you now
> 
> Don’t think you do much checking the thread while you have travel days
> _
> 
> _
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great vacation!



Thank you mac for the early birthday and vacation wishes..........

It’ll be strange flying in on my actual birthday.........but fun all the same!!! 

Quick drive by..........

Up and raring to go.........

May not get to check dis until we arrive at RP or next day........but will check in.......you know me.......

Catch youse on the other side.........


Janet........I will be on the lookout for those


----------



## macraven

Your friends will
Celebrate your birthday early since you will traveling 


We can't wait to send you birthday greetings 

Homies care for all our homies


----------



## macraven

I’m
Watching  how Georgia will get rain now 

Good thing our lawn man will be here tomorrow


----------



## tink1957

Well I'm awake now so I hope I can catch the birthday girl before she leaves 



*To you Carole  hope you have a wonderful trip.*


----------



## Lynne G

- is it Wednesday yet?  Why yes it is.  Yes, you homies keeping track (hello Kiesha), it the middle of most's work week, and after this hump of a day, the week-end becomes so much closer.  So,

 yep, travel to is a great way to spend your birthday.  Happy Birthday Schumi.  Safe travel, quick train trip, and uneventful flight.  Then lots of fun to follow.

Well, that was a WWF, or KMWF, or IWDITC commute.  Warm, Wet, and Foggy, Kinda Warm, Wet and Foggy, and I Was Driving In The Clouds.  Visibility was just under a mile in the pre-dawn ride.  Good thing traffic was light.  Guess the rain that fell at around 4:30 this morning only helped the fog.  So foggy, and dark.  By now, almost a lighter horizon, but nary any yellow or other color than gray.

So, all stay safe during this what is predicted to be a historic storm.  Most we may get is some rain, and higher than normal high tides, and rip tides.  Bobbie, for now, they are saying the week-end may be dry, though as of now, cannot rule out a shower or two.  My phone says sun and clouds on Saturday, and full sun on Sunday.  By tomorrow, that should be a little clearer.  I hope the weather is good, as last week was quite a wash out, so a nice week-end would be nice for all of us. 

With that, oh tea is needed, the stairwell had a not so nice ewww smell, and the AC is still cranking, so sweater is already on, means  off to get hot water, and tea.  Later homies.  Thinking of you all, wishing all well.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It’s looking now like the worst of the hurricane will stay tto the south of us. Good news for me, bu I am concerned for North Carolina.I think Florence is still on track to hit the town where I used to live.

Happy birthday Schumi!!

Gotta get to work.


----------



## macraven

_Good Wednesday morning homies 

Hope all have a great day

I’m sure Schumi is enjoying the train ride to the airport 
Hope she includes that in her next trip report 

Let’s hope the rain that will hit us will be minor and quickly over

For those in the path of Florence, we hope all people will be safe.
Material items can be replace.
Prayers for all.

_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Happy train travel to Schumi and hubby.




Happy Birthday Schumi


----------



## macraven

_Love the minion train and those purple flowers

They are so “Schumi “_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Can they come over and have a chat with Caspian? He will scratch the door and meow until one of us comes out.



 Well- mine do have their days when we try to sleep in on the weekends that patience is not their thing. Then they start running up and down the hall like a stampede! 

 Schumi!!

The 12th is a good day! Today is also our 31st anniversary! No celebrating today- Joe's working late.  But, starting on the 27th, we have 9 days of fun filled vacation to party! with family & friends, too!

 to Mac, Schumi, Robo, Keisha, Lynne, Charade,Tink, Ckmiles, Monyk, Bobbie, Tgrgrl, Tlinus and everyone else reading along! Have a good day! Always love Lynne's hump day pictures!


----------



## macraven

_Happy anniversary to mr and mrs pattyw

31 years  means the marriage works !
Lol

Hope you both have a beautiful day 
_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the wishes.........

But, birthday is tomorrow..........13th is my special day!!


Made it to Radisson at airport............very stressful start to the day  but made it safely here and now sipping prosecco.........

Heading up to Executive Lounge shortly.......appetisers and wine are free flowing from 5pm.........

Hope everyone’s good..........



Mac.....thanks for the compliment on the picture.......I like red too!!! Least my face wasn’t too red yet.......that was only first prosecco.........


----------



## Lynne G

to Patty and Joe.  31 is more than 3 decades, LOL.  Hope you have a happy one, even if he's working late today.  And a big WOOT for the countdown getting even closer.  Great way to celebrate, vacation.


----------



## Charade67

It was really busy at work on Monday and today I have nothing to do.

Macraven - Sorry to heat the rain is heading your way now.

Patty - Happy anniversary. September seems to be a popular month for wedding anniversaries. Mine is the 30th. 

Almost lunchtime. I think I will go home and have some soup. While I am  home I need to check our shop vac. I got a notice today that there has been a recall on some models.


----------



## keishashadow

Just hanging around, waiting for last jaunt out of the day. Swiss steak in crockpot & shepherd’s pie already done in over. It overflowed arrrgh, thank you whomever invented self cleaning ones!  Need to find where the mr stuffed the small shop vac to dispatch the burnt crispies

GDs grade school has a small fundraiser each month that supports the in school ‘store’ which is for kids who cannot afford or parents refuse to purchase each semester’s supplies.  This month’s is crazy hair day.  Gotta give to to DiL for creativity.  The hair is pulled thru the tray and put into a ‘bun maker’, with the cheeseburger wrap on top.   




Lynne G said:


> - is it Wednesday yet?  Why yes it is.  Yes, you homies keeping track (hello Kiesha), it the middle of most's work week, and after this hump of a day, the week-end becomes so much closer.  So,
> 
> View attachment 350436 yep, travel to is a great way to spend your birthday.  Happy Birthday Schumi.  Safe travel, quick train trip, and uneventful flight.  Then lots of fun to follow.
> 
> Well, that was a WWF, or KMWF, or IWDITC commute.  Warm, Wet, and Foggy, Kinda Warm, Wet and Foggy, and I Was Driving In The Clouds.  Visibility was just under a mile in the pre-dawn ride.  Good thing traffic was light.  Guess the rain that fell at around 4:30 this morning only helped the fog.  So foggy, and dark.  By now, almost a lighter horizon, but nary any yellow or other color than gray.
> 
> So, all stay safe during this what is predicted to be a historic storm.  Most we may get is some rain, and higher than normal high tides, and rip tides.  Bobbie, for now, they are saying the week-end may be dry, though as of now, cannot rule out a shower or two.  My phone says sun and clouds on Saturday, and full sun on Sunday.  By tomorrow, that should be a little clearer.  I hope the weather is good, as last week was quite a wash out, so a nice week-end would be nice for all of us.
> 
> With that, oh tea is needed, the stairwell had a not so nice ewww smell, and the AC is still cranking, so sweater is already on, means  off to get hot water, and tea.  Later homies.  Thinking of you all, wishing all well.



Storm track appears to hanging that hard left, maybe mac will get lucky and it will skirt down just a hair & not dump on her.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Happy train travel to Schumi and hubby.
> 
> View attachment 350454
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Schumi
> 
> View attachment 350453




So cute lol



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the wishes.........
> 
> But, birthday is tomorrow..........13th is my special day!!
> 
> 
> Made it to Radisson at airport............very stressful start to the day  but made it safely here and now sipping prosecco.........
> 
> Heading up to Executive Lounge shortly.......appetisers and wine are free flowing from 5pm.........
> 
> Hope everyone’s good..........
> 
> 
> 
> Mac.....thanks for the compliment on the picture.......I like red too!!! Least my face wasn’t too red yet.......that was only first prosecco.........



Red one of few colors i will wear.  Does leopard & zebra count as colors, if so toss them into the mix too lol.  I prefer to dress in black like many city folk with just small accents of color, easy peasy


----------



## Lynne G

That is creative Keisha.  Too funny.  Nope, never had to do that.  Color of the day was some grades, but whatever color they picked, of course, had nothing of that color.  Always happens.  LOL

Yep, now no rain over the week-end, as Ms. Hurricane seems to be heading more Southern.  Stay safe those in GA, including Mac and Tink, and all other homies however effected by this massive, historic storm.  

And oh joy, 2 more already named, but hopefully both go far out to sea, and not bother any land.

Sigh, long day, but at least a little brighter out, though still a nice gray sky.  Tree looked like it was saying rain is coming, but now it does not.  Hope this tropical low we've been enjoying, leaves soon.  Good think that huge high over New England part of town, is pushing those hurricanes away from the Northern shores.  

Stay safe, and thanks Schumi, for checking in.  Sure you've enjoyed some lush dinner choices, and are relaxing for your flight tomorrow.  Sorry to hear of some issues getting to the airport, but hey, a glass of wine waiting, should help to put ya into happy mode.  Safe, and not choppy flight tomorrow.

Charade, hope soup was good.  Yep, with this AC, warm meals for lunch.  Zap a meal for me, though did go for a walk.  Oh so muggy out.  And the fog has burned off, ahhhh.  

Time for more tea.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans and happy hump day... We are having rain here again today and temps are not getting out of the 70's. It will be like this till the end of the week. Looks like we will end up going  to NJ this weekend I will make the final decision tomorrow.

Had taco Tuesday at my house yesterday. The family likes it and we take a break from meat and use tofu. I have been feeding these two little fur babies I think the neighbor abandoned. Brian and I are thinking about how we are going  to trap them and find a home for them. They are too small and precious to be out in this. I have been putting food out and last night I thought one of them was eating it but instead came face to face out my door with a big old raccoon. He was cute and I let him finish the food. Also the night before our friendly neighborhood skunk was there eating. Only he got startled from me and was going to spray. I got in the house in time.

Today three teens over so much quieter. I am hoping to catch up on stuff. Dinner is still in question.

Schumi have a great trip and happy birthday a day early, what a great way to spend it.

Patty- happy anniversary!! I hope you guys have a fun celebration.

tgrgrl I am glad to hear another one got adopted. It would be so nice if you can keep one. I am so glad to hear about Marshmellow. I love when they don't want to go back out. I am sorry  to hear about your friend and 9/11. It was such a tough time. I was in the hospital and just had delivered Liv the night before. I remember feeling sad and guilty about being happy for my daughter.

Keisha-  sorry to hear about the basement flooding. It stinks when you think you fixed it and now you have to start over. Brian just did ours two weeks ago we were flooding through the side walls. It seems to be holding. I had to fix it we won't be able to sell a home with water issues. I hope they can fix it soon.

Tink I think I saw  you posted your flight will be out of Atlanta. I hope your flight is good to go on Tuesday. I love sending positive thoughts.

Mac- I hope Florence stays away from you and everything is good. Will keep you, Charade  and everyone in my thoughts for positive outcomes.

Lynne Thanks for the update I appreciate it. I am having a hard time trying  to get a close accurate weather forecast for there. I agree I think it will go more south.

Charade I hope it continues to stay away from you. It is so frustrating that it can't be determined more accurately what will happen. Good thoughts for you!

Ckmiles I did yoga with Liv for a short time many years ago then stopped. I am thinking about trying it again.

Hi to Tlinus, Robo,  Agavegirl, buckeev, and anyone else I missed.

Have a great rest of the day! Stay safe and dry


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, noisy rain.  Means scrounge for dinner.  Not going out in this hard downpour.

Bobbie, for what is worth, 5:30 weather guy says dry weekend.  Will let you know what 11 o’clock guy says.


----------



## Charade67

The sun has come out here. It’s very nice out right now. Too bad it won’t last.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I are thinking about how we are going to trap them and find a home for them. They are too small and precious to be out in this.



You and Brian are wonderful to help those poor babies!



Lynne G said:


> Means scrounge for dinner. Not going out in this hard downpour.



Sounds like a plan! I wouldn't go out in that!



Charade67 said:


> The sun has come out here. It’s very nice out right now. Too bad it won’t last.



I hope Florence doesn't affect you too bad! I keep hoping she will weaken and move fast upon landfall!

Quiet night! Just me and the cats! We've been napping together on the couch! Guess I better get moving and do a little something tonight!


----------



## macraven

_How many cats on the couch with you?
All 8 of them?

I have 2 cats and they hog the couch when I want to sit and watch tv_


----------



## Robo56

Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby pattyw. May you have many, many more.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> GDs grade school has a small fundraiser each month that supports the in school ‘store’ which is for kids who cannot afford or parents refuse to purchase each semester’s supplies. This month’s is crazy hair day. Gotta give to to DiL for creativity. The hair is pulled thru the tray and put into a ‘bun maker’, with the cheeseburger wrap on top.



Your DiL was very creative with that idea for sure.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _How many cats on the couch with you?
> All 8 of them?
> 
> I have 2 cats and they hog the couch when I want to sit and watch tv_



Just 2!  Smokey was behind my head so nice pillow! and Milo was my footrest! Yep- there are times that they take up most of the furniture! Luckily, they like their cat trees and will sleep there most of the time!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby pattyw. May you have many, many more.



Thanks, Robo!


----------



## pattyw




----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is, so throw back a drink and stay dry and safe. 

Bobbie, per 5:30am weather lady, Saturday will be dry, but mostly cloudy, with high humidity, Sunday, will be also humid, but brighter than Saturday, with the week-end being the only 2 dry days in the 5 day forecast.  Yep, that's right, the rain arrives on Monday again.  This tropical low just does not want to go.  Now, trees are down blocking streets.  The roads and all are wet, from overnight rain.  And, yes, another round of afternoon rain is predicted, like another downpour or two around dinner time.  I'd like to get out of this groundhog day of living the same day over and over, rainy day.  Glad the week-end, while still cloudy and humid, will have no rain.  Means time to get out without taking an umbrella.  Woot!  So ready for the week-end.  Decided since I wanted a really short week, took Friday off too.  Yep, gotta take short weeks between vacations.  LOL

So, all the homies in South and North Carolina, particularly those along the coast, sending good thoughts that all are okay, and safe riding out the storm.  I agree with Mac, things can be replaced, homies, no. 

With that, another Happy Birthday Schumi!  And safe flight this morning, great time once you land. 





I'm ready to throw back some tea.  Yes, AC I know it's humid and wet outside, but no need to ice box air.  Sigh, sweater promptly on, and tea is ready.  Later homies.  Have a terrific Thursday, and keep safe those in the storm's path.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans

Last night while trying to feed the two outside fur babies a representative of a skunk family and a raccoon family showed up on my porch for the food  . The cats had some and so did they. I am going to have to try and feed them earlier. We left the door open a little and one of the cats popped her head in a minute. I am hoping we can do this without trapping them. I just have to figure out where to find them a home.

I have to try and figure out tonight's menu.I am 

Lynne Thank you for the forecast update. We are going to go I think. As longs as there is no rain it's good. I know what you mean about "Ground Hog Day" we are stuck with all this rain all the time. It gets very depressing. I look forward to some dry and any sun.

Patty - Thank you I am so glad that Brian is just like me. I would be in divorce court by now if not!!!  Having kitty pillows of any kind is awesome

I am off to venture into the unknown of cleaning and laundry! I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## macraven

_Now that I gave Schumi pre birthday wishes, it is time for her official greeting




 It is now Schumi day who is on the plane coming to America!

Not much you can do on the flight but politely accept free drinks from the crew 

Hope you can walk off the plane
Lol
It’s a long flight and hours of celebration _


----------



## macraven

_Hope all homies in the path of Florence  are safe out of harms way 

Help will be on the way once Florence leaves town 

Wishing a good day to all our homies and readers 

Feel free  to drop in and join us anytime _


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Its Impact Day here at work-  all of our sites all over the world go out into the community and do volunteer projects.  So today Im off to the food bank to pack snacks up for kids at school.  Should be fun, and gets me out of the office!

Patty-  Happy Anniversary!

Bobbie- good luck catching the kitties! 

Lynne-  I agree about the weather for sure.  Im sure the sun is still out there- but it feels like its been weeks since I've seen it!

Hope everyone has a great day!

Oh!  I almost forgot the most important thing!  Single digit sleeps until vacation!  9 days to go!!


----------



## ckmiles

MAC!  We posted at the same time!  Waving Hi!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

And to a lady so nice we had to celebrate twice to you Carole.  I thought it was on the 13th but I figured mac knew better.  

Now I have to go drink coffee and get ready for work.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> MAC!  We posted at the same time!  Waving Hi!


*Woot*


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> And to a lady so nice we had to celebrate twice to you Carole.  I thought it was on the 13th but I figured mac knew better.
> 
> Now I have to go drink coffee and get ready for work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



_Well since her bd was the 13 and knew she would be on flight that day. I posted I was doing an “early” bd greeting so all would be ready for the 13th _

_With the difference of their time to ours. They would be on flight and no idea if any WiFi for  them

_


----------



## Tgrgrl

Good morning everyone!! Happy birthday to CaroleSchumi . It’s my mom’s birthday too, such a great day to be born! Happy belated Anniversary to pattyw also!

I am sitting here watching hurricane coverage on CNN, stress eating for all those in the path ( anyone else eating along with me?) and trying to keep two playful kitties off our new leather couch. I cringe every time I hear their claws scraping on the couch. Sigh.... 
Dudette, (kids named her, go figure) goes to her new home on Saturday. She is going to a home with an 11 year old girl,  only child, who has been wanting a kitten for years. She is sooo excited so I feel really good about Dudette’s new Family. I hope Tipsy won’t be bored out of her mind with just me as her daily entertainment beginning Monday.
Can you still cook tofu that is expired?  Hubs requested “healthy” dinner tonight & I don’t feel like a grocery run. I have enough to cobble together a stir fry. Maybe I should cook the tofu separately just in case?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans Family 










A Happy Birthday to Schumi on her actual birthday.




Safe travels to Schumi and her hubby.






Sending out prayers and hugs to all in the path of Florence stay safe 


Mac first night of HHN with Q&A and Houses.......17 sleeps away...


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all bopping in before i head out on last minute errand for one of my spawn.  Was hoping to chill for a few quiet hours but a mama bear’s work is never done 

If i missed a shout out to patty & her hubs, hope you carved out some time together on your day...sans cats & kids

The storm is morphing into a scary monster, hugs to all in it’s way.

While i was searching for carole’s BD greeting, jogged me that i wasn’t able to post one for mac as i was having ipad issues at the time.

Better late than never, save me one


----------



## keishashadow

Carole, hope you have a wicked birthday trip...why limit it to just one day is my motto


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, I do the smell test.  If it smells like it should, then I'd use it, even if after expiration.  I love stir fry.  Easy dinner in my book.  Left over steak is usually our add in, though sometimes chicken, but little one likes the steak better.  Sometimes, I just do it without meat, but more like for a side.  Which reminds me, maybe steak sandwiches tonight.  Picked up some nice rolls, and chipped steak.  I am sure I have cheese in the frig.  So that, and maybe steam broccoli, as DH picked that up from the produce place this past weekend, and time to use it up.

Yep, momma bear always, Keisha.  Hope all went well today.  Will be nice to see ya again next month.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Well since her bd was the 13 and knew she would be on flight that day. I posted I was doing an “early” bd greeting so all would be ready for the 13th _
> 
> _With the difference of their time to ours. They would be on flight and no idea if any WiFi for  them
> _


Oops....my bad 

I blame lack of sleep


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon the floor installers are here. I’m trying to keep Caspian out of the way. 
My friends in North Carolina have been posting hurricane memes. I’m glad they are trying to keep a sense of humor. 


Lynne - I like the Groundhog Day reference. It does seem like the same day on endless repeat. I want some days of sun and low humidity. 

Bobbie - Yikes. I don’t think Inwould like skunk and raccoon visitors. I think raccoons are really cute, but they can be very mean too. 

Ckmiles - How cool that your company encourages volunteering. 

Tgrgrl - I have never cooked tofu. I once had a roommate who cooked it in soup. I think that was the only time I ever ate tofu. 

Happy birthday again to Schumi. This time on the correct day. 

I’m typing on my phone because the  installers needed to disconnect the internet cable while they work. This is a real pain.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha love those Rocky Horror cupcakes.


----------



## macraven

_For some stupid reason, I thought it was Friday and sent out payments by mail that wasn’t to be sent out until Friday 

Only good thing about that is mail always comes late to the recipient 

Mr Mac not home and sent me a text and said he is glad it is Friday finally
So I blame him that it caused my wrong actions 

Lol

Been tied up most of today and now finally have sometime to check in here and read 

Looks like it has been busy this afternoon 

I got up early this morning and finished up errands that I had put off until today

Hi to all the homies!
I need to read all the posts and will be back later to chat _


----------



## macraven

_Took a quick glance in order to be current and hope I include everyone with my speed reading above 


Schumi birthday and she and Tom spent it on a plane ride.
Not a bad thing since it lands in Orlando and a few weeks at UO!

Its also a day of celebration at the tgrgrl homestead.
Her Mom celebrates a birthday also.

 hooray for her Mom!

because of her, we have tgrgrl here with us!


And lets also remember it is pattyw and Joe's big day.
31 years of sweet marriage....


Hope she does not have to cook tonight
.......chinese take out is always good._


_Robbie_
_I just adore all the minions that you come up with._
_I have a real thing for them._

_Yea, I'm excited we are doing the UTH tour and the private tour_
_If it wasn't for you, i would not have signed up for the Q & A session for AP holders._
_When I first read about it I thought, it is probably too late to get a seat for it._
_But once you mentioned it to me, got signed up and looking forward to it._

_I read in other threads the day after I signed up, all spots were filled._
_So a big thank you for lighting a fire under my butt to get me moving on filling out the form._

_Dammit Janet_
_Those pictures are just too kewl._
_Rocky Horror Picture Show ......._
_I still miss that show they did at hhn..._
_and I knew all the words which embarrassed anyone I was sitting with at those shows...._
_I believe in audience ...participation...._

_Lynne_
_Fridays should be part of everyone's weekend._
_Your 4 day work weeks are the way to live._
_Sounds like you do your dinners the same way when my boys lived at home._
_3 or 4 different meals on some nights._

_Tink_
_Lack of sleep is always the best answer_
_It works for me._

_See you on Wednesday at Epcot_


_charade_

_I'm in the same group as you when it comes to tofu._
_Never ate it, never will_
_Just make a meatloaf and call it dinner _

_Hope the installers do a great job on the floor and your daughter loves it._

_Stay safe if you are near the area where Florence has and will hit!_

_Oh, typing on a phone is not easy._
_I'm finally on my imac and don't know how I have managed so far using the iphone to do messages and posts._
_So time consuming to correct typos so I usually leave them as they are in posts._


_Now if I missed anyone, I will catch up with you later._

_Hope all stay safe where you are._
_Good thoughts and prayers for all in the area of Florence._


_Some days I am busy from the time I get up until I get ready to go to bed._
_Today has been busy for me and I feel like I have another day to handle house stuff before the weekend._

_I usually stay in the ac house once it heats up outside but not today._
_The high today hit 92 and now has dropped to 90._
_Nights are cool but that happens around 2 in the morning _
_I'm sleeping and never know the temps until I look them up the next day._

_I'm in northern georgia and no change of weather here until Monday._
_Should be getting rain that morning and could go throughout the day._
_Weather so unpredicatable at times and could be a rain that is over after a few hours?_

_When it rains, that means the grass grows more._
_This summer have had the yard done every 6 days._
_A few weeks did manage to go 7 days without a mowing.._


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, with our soggy days, yep DH better mow the grass, looks like it needed it the other day.  

Chipped steak or my style of Philly cheesesteak was great.  Now getting gas for the car.  Up 5 cents from last week.


----------



## macraven

_Gas prices are going up here where I am also.
Ended up paying $2.48 a gallon today.

I should have filled up when it was cheaper!_


----------



## macraven

bobbie68 said:


> Good morning Sans
> 
> Last night while trying to feed the two outside fur babies a representative of a skunk family and a raccoon family showed up on my porch for the food  . The cats had some and so did they. I am going to have to try and feed them earlier. We left the door open a little and one of the cats popped her head in a minute. I am hoping we can do this without trapping them. I just have to figure out where to find them a home.
> 
> I have to try and figure out tonight's menu.I am
> 
> 
> I am off to venture into the unknown of cleaning and laundry! I hope everyone has a great day.


 
_My guess is Bobbie is still dealing with laundry and cleaning as that is the last we have heard from her today 
Lol

It is a good thing that the skunk and the raccoon did not pop their head into  your house when you opened the door

Hope the kitties will warm up to you and come inside

It will take time for them to get used to people _


----------



## Monykalyn

I’m just gonna ditto all the shoutouts MAC did in earlier post. Trying to quote on iPad is just too hard for my fat fingers lol!
Do know Schumi needs a HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hope she’s safely in Orlando and that Patty gets a HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! And that several others need to dry out from the rain.
Trying not to get too much blood sucked from pesky bugs at sons soccer practice. I’m on duty tonight as DH needed to mow. Off to Fayetteville tomorrow for family weekend at oldest college. Then 3 more days of work next week and off to Orlando! Hoping to do a meetup with a few peeps! 

Ugh gas is higher here. Need to stop at the station that was still $2.55 as saw signs being changed to $2.65/gallon on way home.

Summers back a bit with humidity going back up, mid 80’s and sunny. Cuddle chicken got in today- knew she was somewhere as I saw feathers everywhere (molting). Caught her strolling into kids room- obviously headed to the bed for a nap. Must have come in when we were rearranging the chocolate delivery and stuff. 

I’m hungry. Maybe doing a Taco Bell run with the kid when he’s done...


----------



## macraven

_Oh shoot!!

I missed a homie on my roll call 

Ckmiles...

I’m so sorry I did not get you in on the shout outs !

So now you get a post all for yourself 

That is wonderful if doing the volunteer day 
Everyone feels good that are involved 

And the help extended to others can make a change in many lives 

I remember your trip dates as I go to Orlando two day after you 

Maybe next trips we do we will be able to connect 

I hope you get to see many of the homies there  !

Each trip I make to Orlando, I plan on a diet months before I go

Well this trip the diet was thought about a lot...
And maybe next year I will start one so I don’t look as fat as I really am
Lol

Hope you have the nearest trip ever!_


----------



## macraven

_And Monyk

Is our cuddle chicken still in the bed?
She has one of the best lives of any chick I have ever seen 

Do chickens sleep lying down or so they just go into a sitting position?
Is that called roosting?

I need to improve on my chicken lingo _


----------



## keishashadow

Sticky here, made worse by ironing pile of stuff for kiddo, took over an hour.  iPod made it go just a bit faster at least.  I was questioned as to the wisdom of dancing when ironing, doesn’t everyone?



macraven said:


> _Took a quick glance in order to be current and hope I include everyone with my speed reading above
> 
> 
> Schumi birthday and she and Tom spent it on a plane ride.
> Not a bad thing since it lands in Orlando and a few weeks at UO!
> 
> Its also a day of celebration at the tgrgrl homestead.
> Her Mom celebrates a birthday also.
> 
> hooray for her Mom!
> 
> because of her, we have tgrgrl here with us!
> 
> 
> And lets also remember it is pattyw and Joe's big day.
> 31 years of sweet marriage....
> 
> 
> Hope she does not have to cook tonight
> .......chinese take out is always good._
> 
> 
> _Robbie_
> _I just adore all the minions that you come up with._
> _I have a real thing for them._
> 
> _Yea, I'm excited we are doing the UTH tour and the private tour_
> _If it wasn't for you, i would not have signed up for the Q & A session for AP holders._
> _When I first read about it I thought, it is probably too late to get a seat for it._
> _But once you mentioned it to me, got signed up and looking forward to it._
> 
> _I read in other threads the day after I signed up, all spots were filled._
> _So a big thank you for lighting a fire under my butt to get me moving on filling out the form._
> 
> _Dammit Janet_
> _Those pictures are just too kewl._
> _Rocky Horror Picture Show ......._
> _I still miss that show they did at hhn..._
> _and I knew all the words which embarrassed anyone I was sitting with at those shows...._
> _I believe in audience ...participation...._
> 
> _Lynne_
> _Fridays should be part of everyone's weekend._
> _Your 4 day work weeks are the way to live._
> _Sounds like you do your dinners the same way when my boys lived at home._
> _3 or 4 different meals on some nights._
> 
> _Tink_
> _Lack of sleep is always the best answer_
> _It works for me._
> 
> _See you on Wednesday at Epcot_
> 
> 
> _charade_
> 
> _I'm in the same group as you when it comes to tofu._
> _Never ate it, never will_
> _Just make a meatloaf and call it dinner _
> 
> _Hope the installers do a great job on the floor and your daughter loves it._
> 
> _Stay safe if you are near the area where Florence has and will hit!_
> 
> _Oh, typing on a phone is not easy._
> _I'm finally on my imac and don't know how I have managed so far using the iphone to do messages and posts._
> _So time consuming to correct typos so I usually leave them as they are in posts._
> 
> 
> _Now if I missed anyone, I will catch up with you later._
> 
> _Hope all stay safe where you are._
> _Good thoughts and prayers for all in the area of Florence._
> 
> 
> _Some days I am busy from the time I get up until I get ready to go to bed._
> _Today has been busy for me and I feel like I have another day to handle house stuff before the weekend._
> 
> _I usually stay in the ac house once it heats up outside but not today._
> _The high today hit 92 and now has dropped to 90._
> _Nights are cool but that happens around 2 in the morning _
> _I'm sleeping and never know the temps until I look them up the next day._
> 
> _I'm in northern georgia and no change of weather here until Monday._
> _Should be getting rain that morning and could go throughout the day._
> _Weather so unpredicatable at times and could be a rain that is over after a few hours?_
> 
> _When it rains, that means the grass grows more._
> _This summer have had the yard done every 6 days._
> _A few weeks did manage to go 7 days without a mowing.._



I’ll do the time warp with you any day of the week lol



macraven said:


> _Gas prices are going up here where I am also.
> Ended up paying $2.48 a gallon today.
> 
> I should have filled up when it was cheaper!_



$3.06 & rising here. They’ll blame the storm and jack it up a dime by saturday.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _And Monyk
> 
> Is our cuddle chicken still in the bed?
> She has one of the best lives of any chick I have ever seen
> 
> Do chickens sleep lying down or so they just go into a sitting position?
> Is that called roosting?
> 
> I need to improve on my chicken lingo _


Yep it’s called roosting. And cuddle chicken will lay on you if held, with her legs kicked out to side. But at night they sit on a bar in coop and lower their body to cover their feet. 
  She’s a bit awkward here, and my son is really the only one she really just sprawls on this way but she’s such a chill bird.

Diva chicken was got in the house over weekend (well middle brought her in to FaceTime with older sister who wanted to see her “baby”). Diva is the one who thought she was a dog too. She went to the spot where his bed used to be and just stood there for a minute or two before giving a confused little squawk. It was kinda sad. 

Going to have to bathe in Benadryl cream to sleep tonight. Either that or scratch some skin off. Bug spray just doesn’t work for me like it should!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, enjoy reading about the chickens too.  Yep, we have some spoiled ones next to me, but I think the guy would not let her bring any into their house.  They take care of them round the clock.  

With that, rain to greet the day, and an accident just down the street is the news this morning.  Will be ready to wake the kids soon.  

But, what day is it?  Yes, homies, it is a Friday!  

 

With that, need to jump in the shower as I holler to the kids to get up.  Though I think older one has an online class today, so only one name will be called, generally the one who’s response will be salty and annoyed complaint.

Have a fabulous Friday homies,  hope Schumi landed safely, and is waking up to the beautiful Florida sunshine.  And a big Wahoo for the rest of us having that morning wake up sooner than later.  In the teens now.  

Ack, September is trucking by quick.

Lastly, sending lots of good thoughts to those in the hurricane’s path, may all stay safe and dry, and all have no to little damage to that they own.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes........appreciate it........


Quick drive by..........

Arrived safe after a longer than usual flight, just under 10 hours ........avoiding the weather system made us fly further North, but made it safely and so happy to be back home! 

Love being back at RP.........

Made it to 11pm last night which was fabulous for us.........woke at 3 bright as a button......body was still thinking it was 8am and I should be up! But, got back to sleep........massive thunderstorm last night......watched it from Jake’s.......

Breakfast will be soon, then some shopping I think, taking it easy and then HHN tonight..........

And we have that fabulous Maserati again...........

Have a great Friday everyone.........


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to see our Carole made it "home" safely...at least her 2nd home.  See you soon.

Only 4 days for us...maybe I need to start packing soon and find the time to get my haircut and pedicure.  

Cute chicken pic monyk.

Thinking of all in Florence's path...especially charade and sending prayers for safety with minimal damage.

Time for coffee. I need to get to work soon.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Glad to see our Carole made it "home" safely...at least her 2nd home.  See you soon.
> 
> Only 4 days for us...maybe I need to start packing soon and find the time to get my haircut and pedicure.
> 
> Cute chicken pic monyk.
> 
> Thinking of all in Florence's path...especially charade and sending prayers for safety with minimal damage.
> 
> Time for coffee. I need to get to work soon.
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies



Yep......will email you before you arrive......or when you arrive......but will email you


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, live from Schumi, fabulous reporting from RPR, and nice you got that car again.  Longer, but safe flight is a win in my book too.

Bobbie, 8am weather guy says, starting to see the sun on Saturday and even more in Sunday, with a nice weekend in store for us.  Low 80’s with building humidity.  Sounds like a great time to go coaster riding.  Hope you all have fun.

Now trying to get older one up.  Hoping he takes me out for breakfast.  So far, still beached in his bed.  I should send in Mac’s cats to get him moving.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I am hoping we can do this without trapping them. I just have to figure out where to find them a home.



So nice of you!



ckmiles said:


> Patty- Happy Anniversary!





Tgrgrl said:


> Happy belated Anniversary to pattyw also!



Thanks !!


Robo56 said:


> Mac first night of HHN with Q&A and Houses.......17 sleeps away...







keishashadow said:


> If i missed a shout out to patty & her hubs, hope you carved out some time together on your day...sans cats & kids



Thanks!!



macraven said:


> _Gas prices are going up here where I am also.
> Ended up paying $2.48 a gallon today.
> 
> I should have filled up when it was cheaper!_





Monykalyn said:


> Ugh gas is higher here. Need to stop at the station that was still $2.55 as saw signs being changed to $2.65/gallon on way home.



In New York State-home of the huge taxes, our gas price pre-hurricane was $2.99 Can't imagine what it will be now!



Monykalyn said:


> Diva chicken was got in the house over weekend (well middle brought her in to FaceTime with older sister who wanted to see her “baby”). Diva is the one who thought she was a dog too. She went to the spot where his bed used to be and just stood there for a minute or two before giving a confused little squawk. It was kinda sad.



That is sad but so sweet of Diva!

Prayers out to all of you that will be affected by the storm today and this weekend. Our weather is beautiful today- I think the rain heads here Monday. I'm watching the weather channel to get updates. Sad that so many lives will be affected by this storm! 

Off today- have some errands to do and then lunch with my mom!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Minions for Mrs. Mac. 

 

 



Schumi glad to hear you and hubby made it safely to your favorite place.....awesome you were able to get the Maserati again. Happy shopping. 

Tink get those suitcases packed. You will be on your way before you know it 

Prayers for Charade and all in Hurricane path 

Monyk the pic of your son and sleeping chicken is so cute. 

Get well wishes to Keisha. Hope you are finding time to rest your tootsies a bit.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We are getting a little wind and rain today, but aren’t expecting too much impact from the storm. The news is saying that we will get heavy rain on Sunday and Monday. 

I was just looking at video from NC. Its just unreal to watch. 

Macraven- Gas prices here have been holding steady at 2.49 for several months. I expect to see them going up soon. 

Keisha - Go ahead and dance. You gotta make ironing fun somehow.  

Schumi - Have a great time. Hope you don’t get much rain. 

Good morning to Lynne, Patty, Tink, MonyK and everyone else who stops in. 

I am waiting on my car (oil change) and then need to run by my doctors office for some blood work. Later I’m off to Home Depot. I have about $80 worth of flooring supplies I can return.


----------



## macraven

_Charade how do you like the new floors?

Super that you can get a refund on the extra tiles 

_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Charade how do you like the new floors?
> 
> Super that you can get a refund on the extra tiles
> _



The new floor looks great. I never realized how bad the old carpet looked until I looked at my before and after pictures. I can’t wait until we can redo the whole house.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans family... This is how I could be spending my day. Relaxing in the sun. We our on our 5th day of over cast skies and rain. It is zapping my energy. I love how cats can relax so nice!!!

We are leaving tomorrow morning about 7 am and will come back Sunday about 1 pm. I have a Residence Inn with 2 BR put aside. The teens have one bedroom and the living room while we have the other bedroom . There are two bathrooms. The hotel is a hot tub and pool so we go and chill after the park. We all have the dining plan so I don't have to supply any food at the park or hotel. I just bring snacks for the trip. I am looking forward to it but worried about the kitties outside. I will put down lots of food in the morning. I have to pack today and make sure I have everything because every time we go one of the teens need something.

Last night I think the skunk sprayed the raccoon. We got that awful smell in the windows right after I saw him leave. I am going to pull food at night. Brian made a bed out of a tote for now so they will have some shelter until we trap them. It could take awhile.

Tonight will probably be burgers it's quick and easy.

Lynne Thanks again for the forecast! It really helped me decide to go this weekend. I understand about getting them  up in the morning. When Liv over sleeps she is a bear to get up!

Mac LOL!!!! you were right I didn't finish till later then the teens needed stuff then I started a migraine. I had to lay down or else.... I don't want one this weekend. How exciting your trip is coming up!

Schumi glad you landed at your second home. Enjoy

Monykalyn- I love the pics of cuddle chicken with your son. OMG so cute!!! I never knew they could be like that. I will have to expand my pets in the future.

Charade Glad you like your new flooring it feels so nice when it is new. Glad you are not getting much from Florence. Hope it stays that way.

Keisha dancing when doing any housework is fun and passes it quicker.

Robo I love the minion memes. Despicable me is one of my favorite rides at Universal. I love seeing  the memes. Thanks!

Patty thanks and you would do the same thing

Tgrgrl It is so nice to hear that the kittens will be placed in good homes. It is hard I have had to do it. It will make you feel better if they can keep in touch too.


Well I am off to start my busy day! I hope everyone has an awesome day. Will try and pop on before I leave.  to Tink, Agavegirl, Buckeev, Tlinus and Ckmiles and anyone else I missed.


----------



## pattyw

Have a fun trip Bobbie! Kitties will be ok until you return! Can’t wait to hear about love your adventures!!


----------



## keishashadow

I was wrong, gas went up $.15 a gallon.  Did a drive by SAMs where it was still hovering @ $3.00. I thought price gouging was illegal during a declared emergency hmmph.  The dealers should be prohibited from upping the price of what is in their tanks prior to the storm.  I’d like to think those in path didn’t get taken of advantage of in this sort of fashion.

Beautiful here but a bit of humidity sneaking in, will be nice for friday night lights!  We are slowly working our way thru a marathon search for the best chicken wings in area surrounding my DSs coaching gig. Far more misses than hits unfortunately but in the name of science, we continue to plug away   Anyday i don’t have to cook is a good one 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes........appreciate it........
> 
> 
> Quick drive by..........
> 
> Arrived safe after a longer than usual flight, just under 10 hours ........avoiding the weather system made us fly further North, but made it safely and so happy to be back home!
> 
> Love being back at RP.........
> 
> Made it to 11pm last night which was fabulous for us.........woke at 3 bright as a button......body was still thinking it was 8am and I should be up! But, got back to sleep........massive thunderstorm last night......watched it from Jake’s.......
> 
> Breakfast will be soon, then some shopping I think, taking it easy and then HHN tonight..........
> 
> And we have that fabulous Maserati again...........
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.........



Oh, no you didn’t get that amazing ride again!!! How will i be able to try and weasel it out of alamo when we arrive hahahaha as if they’d even let us touch it.  I’d be happy to find an impala vs a toyota corolla/Nissan Sentra, even FIATs they now palm off as full size in MCO. Congrats.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. We are getting a little wind and rain today, but aren’t expecting too much impact from the storm. The news is saying that we will get heavy rain on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> I was just looking at video from NC. Its just unreal to watch.
> 
> Macraven- Gas prices here have been holding steady at 2.49 for several months. I expect to see them going up soon.
> 
> Keisha - Go ahead and dance. You gotta make ironing fun somehow.
> 
> Schumi - Have a great time. Hope you don’t get much rain.
> 
> Good morning to Lynne, Patty, Tink, MonyK and everyone else who stops in.
> 
> I am waiting on my car (oil change) and then need to run by my doctors office for some blood work. Later I’m off to Home Depot. I have about $80 worth of flooring supplies I can return.



Good to hear you’re out of major path of the storm.  Weather junkies we are, it’s fascinating to watch, but really feel for all in the area.


----------



## Charade67

This has been an interesting day. I went to the doctor’s office and found out that the nurse practitioner that I have been seeing for the past few years is no longer working there. The receptionist said that she called and left me a message, but I never got it. When I got home and checked the phone there was no dial tone. I called the phone company and got that fixed. When I checked the voicemail there were 33 messages dating back to July 9. Apparently our home phone was out, but since we almost never use it to make outgoing calls we never noticed it. Most of the missed calls were telemarketers. We decided that if we went over 2 months not knowing that our phone wasn’t working, then we probably didn’t really need it. We cancelled the landline today. (I waned to do this years ago, but dh wanted to keep the landline.)I spent a good portion of this afternoon calling various places and updating our contact information.


----------



## Lynne G

Our land line is now a VOLP, so unless our internet goes out, phone should not.  But I agree with ya Charade, almost all the calls we get on that number is spam.  We generally now give out our cell numbers, though I get spam on my cell sometimes too.  But those I can easily block.  I blocked so many on my home phone, it is too full to accept more.  So at least those we don’t hear anymore.  

Time for food.  Was lucky, older one did take me out for breakfast.  So full from that, lunch was just noshing. But now, hungry.  So off to make dinner.


----------



## macraven

_Happy trip tomorrow Bobbie!

You all will have a fun time and hope the weather is great there 

I bet you will be in bed early tonight and up before dawn _


----------



## macraven

_Charade guess it was time to give up the land line

We had a phone in our new house only because we thought it was a necessity 

After one year of paying for the line charges, we cancelled it 
We use our cells only


To use a landline phone in my area, you pay $15 + taxes each month and XX amount for each minute you use the phone 
It was a quarter per minute then doubled in that first year here 

33 messages!
That’s a lot _


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Just waiting on middle kid to get home from ball game -hoping the band director lets them go after 1/2time as Dh wants to head to Fayetteville tonite-University of Arkansas family weekend this weekend. We are going to broil at the football game tomorrow...
Check engine light came on on way home again-per a google search hoping it is just a dirty part. If not and it is an expensive thing will probably have to cancel HHN. I actually bought trip insurance - I have never done that before-so hope I don't need it!!

Charade, Mac-we got rid of our landline years ago, and just got rid of directv, switched to a cable that is cheaper and gets us faster internet too. Saves ~$60/month. With all the streaming services almost don't need cable either, but subscriptions to each thing is more than just having cable-for now.


schumigirl said:


> And we have that fabulous Maserati again


Woohoo!!! I am just hoping for a reliable car lol! Did get a coupon code for free upgrade-but not to that level!



tink1957 said:


> Only 4 days for us...maybe I need to start packing soon and find the time to get my haircut and pedicure.


Yeah...I really need a haircut but I have zero time. And maybe it is better to wait til after HHN to cover the grey anway?



Charade67 said:


> The new floor looks great. I never realized how bad the old carpet looked until I looked at my before and after pictures. I can’t wait until we can redo the whole house.


 Nice! Pics?



bobbie68 said:


> We are leaving tomorrow morning about 7 am and will come back Sunday about 1 pm. I have a Residence Inn with 2 BR put aside. The teens have one bedroom and the living room while we have the other bedroom . There are two bathrooms. The hotel is a hot tub and pool so we go and chill after the park. We all have the dining plan so I don't have to supply any food at the park or hotel. I just bring snacks for the trip. I am looking forward to it but worried about the kitties outside. I will put down lots of food in the morning. I have to pack today and make sure I have everything because every time we go one of the teens need something.


Oh that sounds like fun!! Even though we live under an hour away from Silver Dollar City I have gotten a condo for a couple nights every once in a while. Kinda staycation.



keishashadow said:


> marathon search for the best chicken wings


Well my Hubs club puts on a chicken wing contest every November-the longest running chicken wing contest for charity in the country (far as they can tell). They trademarked the name "Wingapalooza".  Raised almost $90k for children's charities last year. You should come visit!!! 

Boy fell asleep on couch-long week. He's got most of his stuff together but he needs to finish. 

Hoping to sleep in a bit tomorrow. Oldest wants us up to go to Farmer's market tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

This is the room before we moved all her stuff back in. I wish we had thought to replace the baseboards.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> This is the room before we moved all her stuff back in. I wish we had thought to replace the baseboards.


Really nice floor!

Cute cat !


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
Hope you do not have to cancel
your hhn plans_


----------



## macraven

_Does everyone here sleep in on Saturday?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Does everyone here sleep in on Saturday?_



I’m here.......

Been awake for an hour........

Talking about HHN last night.........although it was so busy, we did enjoy it a lot........

There’s a guy dressed as Freddie Mercury from Queen in the Vamp 85 area......got a picture with him and he spoke exactly the way Freddie used to talk.......he was fabulous! 

But, we were so glad we had Express Pass........25 minutes wait is probably my limit.......and that was the longest we waited.......so worth it for us. 

Getting ready to go have breakfast down in the lounge, which is working well I have to say........then we’ll take 5 seconds max  to decide what to do today.........

Have a good one..........


----------



## schumigirl

Oh gosh yes, MonyK.......best  wishes you don’t have to cancel!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Have some bacon for me during your breakfast time!_


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, wash had to be done, third load in washer, now ready to do some errands.  

Yay, sun is out.  Bobbie, safe travel and awesome fun with the park today.

Ah, maybe a coffee run too.  Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. 

I usually try to sleep in on Saturdays. I woke up around 9:30 this morning, but I was awake twice durning the night. I feel like I could could go back to sleep,  but I promised B we would do some shopping today. Next week is spirit week at her school, so we are going to see what we can find for her to wear.

MonyK - Hope the car issue is minor and you dont have to cancel HHN.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 








Hot summer temps returned here again yesterday.


Have a big mug of coffee in hand........and sun is shining.


Monyk hope you don’t need to cancel your HHN trip 


Charade nice floor and cute cat.


Schumi great to hear your first night impression of Houses and Scare Zones.


Bobbie68 have a great trip with the kiddos this weekend.


15 sleeps Mac until you see Schumi’s man Mikey.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning! 

Mac- Saturday and Sunday are sleep in days for us!
Monyk-  Hope the car is an easy fix so your trip is on !
Bobbie- Hope you're on a coaster right now!
Charade- Nice floor! Caspian looks approving!
Schumi- Sounds like you're having a great time!
Lynne-enjoy the nice weather- yep- wash for me too today!

 to Keisha, Robo, Ckmiles, Tgrgrl, Tink, and everyone else getting started today!


----------



## Robo56

Morning  Keisha, Tink, Lynne, Pattyw, Tgrgrl, Ckmiles


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning all Slowly waking up. Sitting in hotel in Bentonville. Hotel has breakfast but think we are meeting oldest for breakfast, then Fayetteville farmers market and family stuff at campus. 

First night at HHN sounded kinda Wild per FB and Twitter.  Glad Schumi had fun. Bet crowds are crazy this year. Been tracking house wait times-crazy last night!

Per code reader on the truck-cylinder 2 misfire -likely spark plugs - dug out paperwork and last spark plug change 90k miles ago so due.  CHEAP FIX! Yeah! Will find out for sure Monday am, getting oil change anyway.  


Time to hunt down some coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Monykalyn, hope you do not have to cancel, and car issue is minor.  So far, sounds like good news for the car.    

Meeting up to do some shopping, and pay some bills.  Happy it is the weekend.  Refreshing 67 out, but hit 80 before the day is done.  Dsis said feels like a Fall day.  I said not really, just so nice, low humidity and some sun, not the muggy and wet days we have had for so many days now.  Even nicer day tomorrow.  But then, the tropical storm will not die enough, 1 to 3 inches of rain by Tuesday afternoon. So back to rainy days to start the work week.


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Per code reader on the truck-cylinder 2 misfire -likely spark plugs - dug out paperwork and last spark plug change 90k miles ago so due. CHEAP FIX! Yeah! Will find out for sure Monday am, getting oil change anyway.



Yay! Great news.




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Monykalyn, hope you do not have to cancel, and car issue is minor.  So far, sounds like good news for the car.
> 
> Meeting up to do some shopping, and pay some bills.  Happy it is the weekend.  Refreshing 67 out, but hit 80 before the day is done.  Dsis said feels like a Fall day.  I said not really, just so nice, low humidity and some sun, not the muggy and wet days we have had for so many days now.  Even nicer day tomorrow.  But then, the tropical storm will not die enough, 1 to 3 inches of rain by Tuesday afternoon. So back to rainy days to start the work week.



Kind of gloomy here today. We have been told to expect the worst rains tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

Haven’t caught up with posts.......but quick drive by......

Having the best time here!!!! 

Went to IOA this morning.......so much fun..........it is hotter than Hades again........but, no complaints.......even locals are saying it’s hotter than it was in July!!

The Palm for dinner tonight, then if weather holds back to horror nights........if it’s raining it’ll be StrongWater........

Have a great Saturday.........time for some pool time!


----------



## macraven

_Cooler here today 
88_


_Pattyw 
Ever try to train a cat
Lol

They eat early morning since they were kittens
Mr Mac fed them at 5:30-5:45 every morning before he left for work 

When we moved south, cats did not read the memo they would be eating later morning 

They stayed on their schedule 

Hope Bobbie and family having a blast at the park 

Monyk:  should we start a go fund me for your car repairs?
You just can’t cancel hhn.....

Charade have a good shopping trip with your girl 


Did I just read Schumi is going to work on her tan? _


----------



## macraven

_Robbie I adore all those minion pictures you share with us 


You will be there too very soon
(This month !!)_


----------



## skylock

Hi all, I just want to say, seeing all the cat pictures is making me want another cat.

Only thing stopping me is how hard it will be for me do do litter duty. I have not had a litter box for 22 years but this cat would not have the option of going outside.

I am looking at these automatic ones. Anyone have exp using one?


----------



## Squirlz

Hey gang.  Haven't posted here in a while, catching up.  Schumi is at Universal of course.  We arrived in Key West yesterday. Tomorrow is my mmmmpphhtieth birthday.  Started the day with lobster benedicts and pina coladas.  I'll post more pictures as the days go by.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw
> Ever try to train a cat
> Lol



Definitely fighting a losing battle!



skylock said:


> I am looking at these automatic ones. Anyone have exp using one?



Always wanted to try one myself but I figured with many cats, it may not work for me!



Squirlz said:


> Tomorrow is my mmmmpphhtieth birthday.



 Enjoy your day tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

_Squirlz, have fantastic 
tomorrow!

You will be at the best place to celebrate it_


----------



## Monykalyn

Ooh I like the way you “birthday” @Squirlz! Happy birthday

Almost feel guilty with the string of great weather here. Hot sunny nearly clear blue skies. Few clouds today at football game (Arkansas lost miserably) as we were in nosebleed and full sun. And - my fearless,RRR/TOT/hands in air thrill seeking coaster junkie/wants to skydive kid got a bit freaked out at height with open bleachers in front of us! Had to basically sit with her clutched to someone. Forgot when we went to leave until I heard her whimper-older sis and I had to get her down with me in front and oldest behind her. 

Left after halftime and now getting dinner.  Fried cheese curds and a beer to start. 


The litter box is a very large reason why I don’t want to get a cat-if I could toilet train them it’s be an easy decision...


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Does everyone here sleep in on Saturday?_


I was on my way to work when you posted this morning...I wish.  Maybe next Saturday since I'll be on vacation 

Monyk, I sympathize with the car repair woes.  I'm leaving my Toyota in the shop when I'm on my trip..it's been leaking oil the last few months and I'm dreading the outcome.  Hopefully it's just a valve cover gasket.  Glad yours was a cheap fix.

Happy to hear you enjoyed HHN Carole...hope the crowds die down before we arrive.

Hi to Lynne, Robo, Patty, Charade, skylock, and  Squirlz..hope you have plenty of  tomorrow.

I got home from work and looked through my mail to find a property tax bill due in December....only they had that I owed back taxes from 2017!  I quickly found my receipt and where the check was taken out on my bank statement....guess I'll be visiting the tax office on Monday before work   Also glad I keep good records.

I did get my haircut today and it feels so much better.  

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, a hehe, saw a charge on my cc bill that I thought was one I already paid.  Looked back through this my receipts, oops that is right, was a charge that I had made that was due then, not before.

Just chilling, as kids wanted Chinese food for dinner.  Okay for me.  Was not in the mood for it generally, but hey, no cooking and left overs.  Was so hot in temp as we just got to place as they were packing it up.  

Up tomorrow, some shopping, as little one saw a coupon in my purse for her favorite clothing store.  Sigh, told her her closet needs to be thinned of not wanted, too small, or needs repair.  And thought her shirt looked familiar.  Yep, and a girl.  She was wearing one of my tees, and while big on her, was not so big as to guess not hers.  Promptly told her must return.  At least my shoe size is smaller than hers.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. The shopping trip was very productive. We started out at Michael’s where we got stuff to make a Scrabble tile. Monday is Scrabble day for spirit week.  I think it is kind of an odd thing to do. We then went to a couple of Goodwill stores to look for things for wacky tacky day and Hawaiian day.I always feel a little guilty shopping there since we are looking for things to be costume pieces, but most of the people shopping there are shopping for their regular clothes. We were unsuccessful at Goodwill, so I suggested Walmart. I found her a red plaid (she hates plaid) dress on the clearance rack. She’s going to wear it with rainbow striped tights for wacky tacky day. Then we went to Kohl’s and found a really cute top on clearance. It’s a Hawaiian print, but not a traditional looking Hawaiian shirt. Its actually something she will probably wear again.

Schumi - Hope the rain stayed away.

Skylock - I have an indoor cat. Yeah, litter box duty isn’t fun, but I suppose there are worse things I could have to do.

Squirlz - Happy birthday!

MonyK - I sympathize with the fear of heights, but I don’t do coasters or skydiving either.

Tink - I’m like you and am particular about record keeping. I have a file cabinet for all of my monthly bills.

Lynne - Thankfully B does not raid my closet. My clothes are too big for her and I don’t think she cares for my style. 

Good night all.


----------



## macraven

_and now it is officially squirlz day 



Safe travels to your happy place 


Just stopping by to tuck all the homie to bed 
I’ll laave the porch light on just in case a night owl drops by_


----------



## macraven

_Good  Sunday morning homies 

We need coffee and donuts to start the day


And a few strips of bacon_


----------



## macraven

_Tlinus 

Hope someone makes you a _


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Mac and Other Sans family 

Mac I will be right over for coffee, donuts and bacon.










HAPPY BIRTHDAY SQUIRLZ
You and Mrs. Squirlz have a great time in Key West.






HAPPY BIRTHDAY TLINUS


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Two birthdays to celebrate!

A big Happy Birthday to Squirlz!
 

A big Happy Birthday to Tlinus.
 

With that, I will be over to Mac’s.  Better be bacon left.  

Report:  the sun is out and some soup left over.  Rest of wash done, and kids are still in sleep mode.  DH was glad there was left overs.  I think Chinese food and most Italian food is just as good second time around.  

Hope all have. Stupendous Sunday.  

Safe travels back home Bobbie.  Hope all had a coaster great time.

Schumi, have fun in the parks and more HHN.

Later, good morning all.


----------



## pattyw

Gorgeous day today!  To do list includes lots of yard work. Up here, it's time to pull out annual flowers and start trimming for fall! Will take in the Bills game today at home. We decided not to use our tickets today as there is much to do before our trip! Hoping for a better result that the embarrassment of last week! But, so it goes for Buffalo sports fans!

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## pattyw

Tlinus & Squirlz


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Rainy today but not too bad right now. We have decided to have a lazy day. Currently watching the Panthers and Falcons. 

Happy birthday to squirlz and tlinus!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  Just popping in again to let you all know that October 2019 is booked (except for air). Disney part was the last to be booked.  My US Seasonal passes will still be good and my deposit for Portofino was applied to a new reservation.  I still have to deal with the tickets I have on Delta for this year and am working on a "change plan" now.  We can maybe go to Florida in October and drive to Jacksonville (where I have six days of hotel vouchers) or throw myself on the mercy of the airline to let me get airline credit.  DH really doesn't want to lose it but he is just so grateful at this point that I am better, he would call it a "medical expense".  

Since I've now been married 3 years (Sep. 5), who has the "Honeymoon Suite" now?


----------



## Lynne G

Not me, but Happy Anniversary Agavegirl, even if a bit late.  So happy you have next October to look forward to, and hope your airfare gets straightened out without a fee.  PBH was so nice when we were there at end of August.  Huge bathrooms are always appreciated.

It is a what for dinner.  Absolutely beautiful Sunday.  Clear skies and almost too warm.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunday SANS family

Thank you everyone for the awesome trip wishes. We just got back a little while ago. I had the teens pitch in and help. I started some laundry and cleaned up from the ... We didn't have anyone take care of them this time since it was just an over night. They did fine and I fed the outside guys when I came back.

The trip was fun. We left very early Saturday and got to NJ about 10:00. The park opened at 11:00 we got our accessibility pass and were off. We have a ride order for the beginning of the day that we do each time so it works nice. One thing that upset me was that they no longer let season pass holders in early. You have to have a membership which is way more money. It wasn't fun going in with the crowd but it is what it is.

The park was empty in the morning and we got to do some of our faves. We all decided on lunch then hit the rides again. This was the first trip in a long time that their were a lot of break downs. We were going to go on their top rated wood coaster "El Toro" but twice we were ready to get in the car and it broke down. Brian and I just said nope not going to go on today. Just felt like it was a sign. Then I felt so bad on the sky ride. We split up Charlie, Liv and I in one Brian Alex and Guin in the other. The associates were really cool. This sky ride is set up with two lines each way so 4 total. They put our cars side by side and were going to release us at the same time for a race. Well we just start the incline and we are laughing at each other  then I see the other car stop and start going backwards. I guess the associate hit  the emergency stop. They manually pulled one of the cars back. My guys were stuck on the incline over the water. Guin was freaking out. The guys were cool, Brian did a good job at keeping her calm. I felt bad as we were passing the people stuck at the top they were yelling to us. They were stuck about 15 minutes then they got it moving. That was our adventure with that. 

The weather was beautiful and the crowds were low all day except once it got about 6:00 for fright fest you couldn't move. We got dinner and snacks then left about 7:30. We got to the hotel about 8:00 changed and hit the indoor pool and hot tub. We went to the room after and just chilled. We got a 2 BR so Brian and I chilled out  and the teens had fun. Over all great trip, it was a good travel day. I really do like this park. We may try and go for Holiday in the Parks.

I couldn't get through everything got run the teens home but hope to soon.

I hope everyone has a great  rest of the day


----------



## Charade67

My county is currently unde a tornado warning.


----------



## Charade67

The warning has been lifted. So far no reports of any tornado damage.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> The warning has been lifted. So far no reports of any tornado damage.


_Whew
That had to be scary getting a warning 

Now you can relax with the warning being lifted _


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie, thanks for giving us a heads up you are home safe and sound!

Happy time for all on this weekend trip with the exception of your dh’s ride car being stalled out

Sounds like a repeat trip again 

Liv goes back to school tomorrow and you will have the house to yourself 

Drink coffee all day and watch tv
Jk_


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear Charade.  Tornadoes are nothing to take lightly.  Glad none were spotted anywhere near ya.

Well, ended up with bacon and French toast for dinner.  Little one is working, so only left some bacon for her, as she won’t eat the toast.  Oh well  DH polished off the three pieces of toast left.  Used up all my eggs.  They were getting old, so now have to buy more.  

Quiet Sunday night, and that is fine with me.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so happy you enjoyed your Park weekend.  We also enjoyed a nice weekend.


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, what day so you leave this week?_


----------



## tlinus

Happy Sunday all!! Thanks SO much for the birthday love 

mac - I had a Birthday Key Lime Pie....does that count?

Happy Belated Birthday to Carole and a Happy Birthday to my bday twin!!!

Happy Belated Anniversary to the pattyw family!

8 more sleeps for me 

I have a feeling EVERYTHING is going to blow up this week in work. I usually wind up staying in the office until 6 or 7 on a Friday before vacation....I see this happening this week as well.

Tuesday afternoon, the boy has his second shot at the driving test. He KNOWS what he is doing, just got to nervous last time with the parallel parking. So we will go out tomorrow after they close to run the course a few times.

Middle child wound up in the hospital the other night. Her left tonsil had swollen and her throat was sore so she went to the Urgent Care. They gave her tablets of 875mg of Amoxicillin. She took it and lets just say it did NOT agree with her. She needed IV fluids and anti nausea medication....I was a mess. Jim was going to throw me on a plane. They convinced me she would be ok, and she was discharged at 3AM. These are the times I fear. She goes to school on the other side of Pennsylvania. Tested negative for strep, negative for mono....she has a really viscious case of tonsillitis and because it is viral, she needs to let it run its course   She is doing a bit better as of today. Just pushing through, going to class and resting at night.

Throwing the towels in the dryer, and calling it an early night! Hope all my peeps in the Carolinas are doing ok....stay safe with the rain. Hope it ends soon!!!


----------



## macraven

_Tlinus of course pie is just as fine as having cake but kinda difficult to put candles on it 

Not good news on child #2
Calls about your kid being in a hospital far from your home is panic time 

Glad you got word from here she released and will improve 
But you still are gonna worry 
It is in all mother’s contract 

Sick kid -worry time

You beat me on the wake up days pre-trip
Have fun and don’t get a sunburn 

Think about calling in sick to work Friday ......_


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl I’m glad you gave us an update 

Was about to send the doggies out to find youse 

Terrific news you are set up for UO next year
You will be healed up and be able to do all the rides you wish

I say go for the St Augustine deal trip
It will lift your spirits to get out and have a change get of pace  

_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Vicki, what day so you leave this week?_


Tuesday   I can't wait.

Up again after sleeping 3 hours...hope I can get back to sleep.

Good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## pattyw

tlinus said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary to the pattyw family!



Thanks!!



tlinus said:


> 8 more sleeps for me







tink1957 said:


> Tuesday  I can't wait.





Agavegirl- so happy you have your trip booked!

Bobbie- glad you had a great time at the park! Scary about the stuck ride vehicle!!

Charade- So happy about no tornado! Hoping Florence goes away soon!!

Lynne- Breakfast for dinner is great!! Troy's favorite at our house!

Tlinus- Sorry to hear about DD ending up in the hospital! Glad she's doing better!

Mac, Schumi, Robo, Keisha, Ckmiles, Tgrgrl, Monyk, Squirlz,  and everyone else getting started this morning 

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is.  Thanks for the reminder, Patty.  Not.  LOL  

Was a speedy commute in the very dark sky.  Seems the clouds came around, and will let us play downpour poker.  Yep, you too may have a downpour or two, as the day passes.  Then the lady arrives from the South, and gives us 2 to 3 inches of rain from routine thunderstorms Tuesday.  Today is the Dino Ride, you may or not get wet, tomorrow is the Pluto or maybe even that Canadian guy's ride, most likely, you're gonna get soaked.  

Oh Tlinus, sorry to hear of middle one's throat issues.  Yep, tell her to take aspirin and drink.  Cough drops work to soothe some too.  And yep, viral, so time will heal.  Don't ask how I know, but had same issue when I was a college kid on the other side of the state too.  That's also when I found out I am allergic to MSG.  That one sent me to the emergency room.  I hope she feels better soon.  And the driving test kid, yeah, that parallel parking is the hardest.  Thankfully, both kids passed the first time.  Little one has been driving for a year now, she still makes me nervous at times.  I'm not in the car with older one driving most of the time now, but he's been driving for almost 3 years.  Little one has to tell me her comments on his driving though.  LOL

With that, a big WAHOO! to Tink, one more sleep, and an almost big Wahoo, for Tlinus' countdown, it's as 8.  Let's see, mine is 14.  A little yay, 2 weeks from today, right around this time, I'll be 30,000 feet somewhere over North Virginia, on a crack of dawn flight that had taken off a half hour earlier, heading to a quick visit to the Mouse, then more fun with Harry.

So, homies, 

  and a hehe,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Time for tea.  Yes, AC a brisk, cooler 67 start to this just about 80 day, but oh so cool inside.  Don't you know, the Fall is coming?   Eek, did I say Fall?  Where has the time gone?  Enjoy your Monday homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Happy birthday to @tlinus ! Although I think it’s a belated one now 
And ugh on the tonsil thing. I should have had mine out decades ago, so many problems, although maybe maybe I’ve finally put grown them 4.8 decades later. Hope she feels better soon.

Yep trips are getting closer, we leave Thursday if I can get through this week. Car goes to mechanic today. 

Warm and sunny here again. Hoping rain stays away this week for central Florida!


----------



## macraven

_Think positive the car repair will be cheap and affordable 

Just keep the plans of doing your trip 
Make it a mantra

One of my sons had his tonsils removed at age 23

It was a longer healing period for him but overall it was the best thing for him 

It would have been easier to been one when he was younger _


----------



## pattyw

Monyk-   that the car repairs are minor so the trip can go on!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Oops I forgot to wish tlinus a  sorry I'm late.  Hope your girl feels better soon and I know you can't help worrying...it's a mom thing.  I worry about Trey and he's only 10 miles away.

Monyk, good luck with the car repair

Glad bobbie made it back and had a good time and glad charade didn't get a tornado.  Those warnings scare me since we have no basement to hide in.

Agavegirl, good to hear from you and glad you have a new trip in the works.

Hi to Robo, mac, keisha, Lynne,  patty, ckmiles, tgrgrl, squirlz and Carole who is hopefully busy having fun in the parks.

Busy day for me.  I have to visit the tax office, get a pedicure, work, do laundry and find time to wash the car plus finish packing 

But we leave tomorrow 

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## macraven

_Woot 
Tink leaves tomorrow 
Safe travels for you!

You driving of flying ?_


----------



## tink1957

Flying as long as I can get a flight for under $150 rt so much better what with road construction and the long drive with Trey driving...we get there quicker but it's hard on my nerves.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot,  rental went down by 15 dollars.  Now only has to go another 50 or so down, to be close to what we had a few weeks ago.  Busier time?  Hope not.  

Tink, hope you find a good airfare.  Driving is not bad, but tiring.  So far, my airfare has only gone down once (thank you), but then has steadily climbed.  I'd drive, but it would take me 1 and 1/2 days, and with the floods, probably more like almost 2 days. So, it's flying for me.  Sending mummy dust that you find a cheap round trip, direct flights.


----------



## pattyw

Tink- Good luck on airfare rates! 
Lynne- Always good news when costs go down!! 

I'm off from work today- so going to do some yard work and then laundry later on! It's a beautiful day here again- sunny and 80! I think we're going to miss any remnants of Florence- it will end up south of us so very thankful!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. We have a little bit of sun and blue sky, but the gray clouds are still lurking around.

Agavegirl - Glad you were able to reschedule your trip.

Tlinus - I hate parallel parking. I will go out of my way to avoid it. Thankfully it is not required for a Virginia license. Hope your middle child is doing better. I am allergic to amoxicillin. It makes me break out. 

Bobbie - I would be totally freaking out if I was on a sky ride that stopped.  My husband is excited about the new gondolas at Disney, but I told him I will still be taking the bus. 

I am so envious of all of you who are leaving for trips soon. I just have to be patient until next summer.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> Haven’t caught up with posts.......but quick drive by......
> 
> Having the best time here!!!!
> 
> Went to IOA this morning.......so much fun..........it is hotter than Hades again........but, no complaints.......even locals are saying it’s hotter than it was in July!!
> 
> The Palm for dinner tonight, then if weather holds back to horror nights........if it’s raining it’ll be StrongWater........
> 
> Have a great Saturday.........time for some pool time!



We were at the Studios on Saturday morning and even though I didn't know your plans, I was keeping an eye out in you guys were there too!  But no luck... you were next door...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Flying as long as I can get a flight for under $150 rt so much better what with road construction and the long drive with Trey driving...we get there quicker but it's hard on my nerves.


_Hope you can find a flight as it beats driving.

When I go to Ocala I drive.
When I go to Orlando I prefer flying.

I have never booked a flight 24 hours out.
Have you found anything yet or waiting until morning to decide to drive?

I've had a long morning and just now catching up on the dis_


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  Just popping in again to let you all know that October 2019 is booked (except for air). Disney part was the last to be booked.  My US Seasonal passes will still be good and my deposit for Portofino was applied to a new reservation.  I still have to deal with the tickets I have on Delta for this year and am working on a "change plan" now.  We can maybe go to Florida in October and drive to Jacksonville (where I have six days of hotel vouchers) or throw myself on the mercy of the airline to let me get airline credit.  DH really doesn't want to lose it but he is just so grateful at this point that I am better, he would call it a "medical expense".
> 
> Since I've now been married 3 years (Sep. 5), who has the "Honeymoon Suite" now?



Belated Happy Anniversary......same day as us.......although we are 26 years now!!! 

Glad you have next trip sorted.......and best wishes as always for your continued improvement........



tlinus said:


> Happy Sunday all!! Thanks SO much for the birthday love
> 
> mac - I had a Birthday Key Lime Pie....does that count?
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to Carole and a Happy Birthday to my bday twin!!!
> 
> Happy Belated Anniversary to the pattyw family!
> 
> 8 more sleeps for me
> 
> I have a feeling EVERYTHING is going to blow up this week in work. I usually wind up staying in the office until 6 or 7 on a Friday before vacation....I see this happening this week as well.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon, the boy has his second shot at the driving test. He KNOWS what he is doing, just got to nervous last time with the parallel parking. So we will go out tomorrow after they close to run the course a few times.
> 
> Middle child wound up in the hospital the other night. Her left tonsil had swollen and her throat was sore so she went to the Urgent Care. They gave her tablets of 875mg of Amoxicillin. She took it and lets just say it did NOT agree with her. She needed IV fluids and anti nausea medication....I was a mess. Jim was going to throw me on a plane. They convinced me she would be ok, and she was discharged at 3AM. These are the times I fear. She goes to school on the other side of Pennsylvania. Tested negative for strep, negative for mono....she has a really viscious case of tonsillitis and because it is viral, she needs to let it run its course   She is doing a bit better as of today. Just pushing through, going to class and resting at night.
> 
> Throwing the towels in the dryer, and calling it an early night! Hope all my peeps in the Carolinas are doing ok....stay safe with the rain. Hope it ends soon!!!



Birthday key lime pie sounds so good!!!! 

Oh your poor daughter!!! Hope she`s much better soon.......



NashvilleTrio said:


> We were at the Studios on Saturday morning and even though I didn't know your plans, I was keeping an eye out in you guys were there too!  But no luck... you were next door...



Oh no!!!! We almost went to Studios......but as we walked we decided to go to IOA instead........would have been nice to say hello........... Hope you had a lot of fun!!! 


Belated Happy Birthday to Squirlz..........


Still hotter than Hades here.......but secretly loving it.......although it is incredibly hot!!! Back in room changing and chilling before we go back out tonight.......Club Lounge then maybe Aventura for cocktails and food.......if food doesn't appeal we`ll hit our favourite Bar....StrongWater......

Having a blast!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Minions for Mac

 

 

 


Schumi great to hear your having a blast......ride some coasters for me

 



Happy Anniversary to agavegirl1 and her hubby.


----------



## Robo56

Yeah.......Tink is leaving for vacation tomorrow.....hope you can find the flight price you need to fly.


----------



## Robo56

Tlinus hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, your pictures are a hoot!!

I'm still laughing at the minion one..._


----------



## macraven

_And there is our Schumi !

I know you are loving every minute being in Orlando_


----------



## Squirlz

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.  Tried to upload a picture but the files are all too big.


----------



## macraven

_How is the vacation so far?

I know you love that area as it is a second home to you._


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday evening! Watching Monday Night Football! Have to go into work early tomorrow so have to make it an early night! 

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Long day...2 more days til HHN!  Hope Tink gets her flights. Nice to see Schumi having fun.
Love Robo’s minions  Middle kids getting really excited now. Told me today this is best birthday present ever lol. I keep sending her videos and that’s getting her excited. Planning to watch Happy death day and Killer Klowns and Trick r Treat.  

And now the car: $500   Plugs, coils, tune up, oil change...and then came home to an envelope from our health plan from last year.  Great another bill...NOPE- turns out it’s a refund as we didn’t meet usage or something per ACA rules so they are required to pay back part of premiums. Woohooo-covered most of car repairs. 


So sigh of relief-cars fixed, repairs covered, budget intact. 
Bed soon I think.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Long day...2 more days til HHN!  Hope Tink gets her flights. Nice to see Schumi having fun.
> Love Robo’s minions  Middle kids getting really excited now. Told me today this is best birthday present ever lol. I keep sending her videos and that’s getting her excited. Planning to watch Happy death day and Killer Klowns and Trick r Treat.
> 
> And now the car: $500   Plugs, coils, tune up, oil change...and then came home to an envelope from our health plan from last year.  Great another bill...NOPE- turns out it’s a refund as we didn’t meet usage or something per ACA rules so they are required to pay back part of premiums. Woohooo-covered most of car repairs.
> 
> 
> So sigh of relief-cars fixed, repairs covered, budget intact.
> Bed soon I think.





Yay!! Have a scary good time!!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Hope you can find a flight as it beats driving.
> 
> When I go to Ocala I drive.
> When I go to Orlando I prefer flying.
> 
> I have never booked a flight 24 hours out.
> Have you found anything yet or waiting until morning to decide to drive?
> 
> I've had a long morning and just now catching up on the dis_


Tried to multi quote everyone but it didn't work.  I have already got a good flight price for $104 RT months ago...no way could I wait till the last minute to purchase airfare.  I meant I would always choose to fly rather than drive if airfare was $150 or less.

I'm almost done packing, I had to do one last load of laundry and since there's 3 of us going and Trey's car has a small trunk he said my 2 big suitcases will not fit so I had to downsize to a smaller case and use his case for any extra stuff since he has plenty of room.  

The lady at the tax office said there was a glitch in the system and several people got false back tax notices so that worked out ok.

Monyk, glad you got a windfall to pay your auto repairs ...hope I get that lucky.

I hear the dryer buzzing so I can finally finish packing then it's time to get some sleep...good night


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels for you tomorrow Tink!

I know you will have fun !_


----------



## macraven

_Monyk is one lucky ducky 

What great luck in getting that refund 

It will cover the car repairs and came at the right time!_


----------



## macraven

_I’m leaving the porch light on here in case pattyw pops back in ...._


----------



## Tgrgrl

Checking in at bedtime tonight......not much going on here. My college team(Auburn) & hubs pro team (Steelers) both lost this weekend.....ugh. He is going to see them play the Bucs in Tampa next Monday night so fingers crossed they win. Regardless......I get a night of having the bed to myself! Wheee

Last kitten went to her new family Friday night so we now have 1 kitten (Tipsy), Marshmellow-the mom who REFUSES to leave our lanai ( too much of the good life apparently), Andi-our 13 year old former feral cat & Lucy-the Australian Shepard mix who just wants everyone to get along. It’s a zooooooo!

We have one of those new automatic litter boxes that slowly rotates & scoops the poop for you. So far it really works well for those who were wondering back a few posts. https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-simpl...2Opb1Ydw-PcQ9LymsNQuFMBEuMj3A8y4aAjQiEALw_wcB

I’m with Schumi.....it’s been hot as all get out here the last few days!! Saturday, the heat index was 112 beachside, which is unheard of. But, I will take it instead of what NC is going through right now. We all knew it was going to be bad but still...My unsolicited advice is, even if you aren’t in an official FEMA flood zone, buy flood insurance anyway. Insurance companies love to deny coverage if they see any water damage, trust me.

Safe travels to Tink & Monykalyn!! Nighty night to everyone!!


----------



## macraven

_How long have you used the auto litter machine?
I looked at the link and think it has a good concept 
I use the genie container and it does trap all odors but we do the scooping

So you are down to less kitties now but glad you found wonderful homes for them 
Your zoo has gotten smaller ...

I read how hot it is for your area 
Good thing for ac or you would never sleep 

Hope we can connect when I am in Orlando next month !_


----------



## Lynne G

, well since it IS a Tuesday,  er , Happy Cheeseburger Taco Tuesday, homies!  

Ever not like sloppy leftovers?  Yep, but this time, thankful that the rain from that hurricane is a one day shot of downpours and thunderstorms, bringing some local flooding, and 2 to 3 inches of rain.  Then by 10 pm or so, she's outta here.  As per my weather guy this morning, lousy weather.  Why yes it is, starting off with a noisy downpour around 4:30 this morning.  Between DH in the shower, and the downpour outside, noisy wet start to the day.  But, with the Southern wind blowing that storm up this way, still will be a balmy, 82 today.  

Yay, another kitty found a new, good home.  So nice you are taking care of all the four paw residents of your home, Tgrgrl.  Lots of people I know have multiple cats and dogs, some with rabbits mixed in there too.  HeHe, don't blame Marshmellow, she's got the good life now.  Hope she become less feral, and can join the rest of the family.   

For those fasting, . 

With that, tea for me.  AC is making it too cool once again.  Sweater on, and still feels cool.  Have a totally good Tuesday, all.  Give Mac your order, she may be doing a Taco Bell run today.


----------



## macraven

_Currently taking orders for morning food run_


----------



## Lynne G

I'd take some coffee, Mac.


----------



## macraven

_ Cream and sugar?_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I’m leaving the porch light on here in case pattyw pops back in ....



I pooped out early!!



Tgrgrl said:


> Last kitten went to her new family Friday night so we now have 1 kitten (Tipsy), Marshmellow-the mom who REFUSES to leave our lanai ( too much of the good life apparently), Andi-our 13 year old former feral cat & Lucy-the Australian Shepard mix who just wants everyone to get along. It’s a zooooooo!
> 
> We have one of those new automatic litter boxes that slowly rotates & scoops the poop for you. So far it really works well for those who were wondering back a few posts. https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-simpl...2Opb1Ydw-PcQ9LymsNQuFMBEuMj3A8y4aAjQiEALw_wcB



Yay!! So nice you found homes for the littles! Marshmellow knows a good thing when she sees it!!

I really would like at least one automatic litter box- I have to have many for my brood but any little help would be appreciated!



Lynne G said:


> Between DH in the shower, and the downpour outside, noisy wet start to the day. But, with the Southern wind blowing that storm up this way, still will be a balmy, 82 today.



Lynne- Hope what's left of Florence goes by quickly!

Mac- Coffee with 2 creams and a donut!

Good morning all!!

Thought I'd share a selfie with you this morning! LOL!!Actually this picture looks *much* better than me!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning Everyone!

We are getting the remains for Florence today-  not nearly as bad as the Carolina's- just lots of rain. 

I'm in the office today-  I had to use the printer to print off all my vacation paperwork.... 

5 sleeps to go!

Waving hi to MAC, Bobbie, Lynne, Patty, Charade, Tgrgrl, Schumi, Monyk, and everyone else!  Happy Tuesday!


----------



## pattyw

Ckmiles! I'm with you! Work is where I do my best vacay planning!! 
Yay for 5 more days!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans family... Sorry I was able to catch up and post yesterday one of those migraines  that made me out on the couch. Wow reading everyone getting ready for vacation down there makes me want to go!! We are getting ready for our trip  to Cedar Point in a few weeks. We did have a wrench thrown in. Our friend who we have swapped taking care of animals said he can't this time. We had to find a pet sitting service. I am a little nervous about this I don't know them. It is going to be expensive and I didn't plan on it. What bothers us the most is the friend owes us money from Brian helping him work the previous summer. We didn't say anything cause we figured taking care of our cats a lot equals it. So now Brian has to find a way to approach the subject for out money.

The two kitties I have been feeding outside are coming a little closer. We are going to try and trap them and get them fixed. I am hoping I can find a home for them. I know that the neighbors are not trying to get them in or feeding them. They are maybe 6-9 months. That is our new patient project.

Liv and Charlie are doing good and both like school with good grades. Liv and I are trying to work on college stuff. It is a little overwhelming.

It is rainy here and a little cool. It is going to be like this the next couple of days.

I am trying to put myself on a budget for food but it is not working out to well. So that leads me to what  to make for dinner tonight?


Mac thanks for  the welcoming back. It always feels nice. The park and trip were fun despite the ride malfunctions. It is part of the experience. I just repeat to myself we wont' get stuck on the lift hill. Your trip is coming up too. 

Tink- I hope you have a great travel day today and a great vacation.

Schumi Sounds like you are having another great trip

Monykayln- I am glad your car repairs were taken care of. It is always nice to get that unexpected refund. Now you can leave with nothing on  your shoulders.

tgrgrl Glad to hear about the kittens and their homes. It is so nice to hear Marshmellow is enjoying the indoor life. Hopefully it will get even easier for her.

Charade I hear you on wishing for a Orlando  trip. We will be waiting for next summer also. I agree if it was me in the gondola I would have been freaking out totally.

Lynne That was good some of your prices went down. It always makes a trip less stressful and gives you some fun ideas what you can use it on. Hope you have a great one!

Patty glad to hear you are having nice weather. I know I get nervous every time I get on a ride that I will get stuck. I still keep doing it though

Tlinus I hope your daughter feels better. Those throat and tonsil issues are a pain.

A big hello and a great day to all and anybody I missed.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by again before we start our day with breakfast in Club Lounge.......which totally works fine in the setting it’s in temporarily.........



Went to Aventura last night.........Bar is nice and views are amazing........both in daylight hours and extra pretty at night..........views are definitely the highlight of the hotel. 

Limited cocktail choice for us, so we had two drinks and went to StrongWater Bar.......much nicer in there......

The hotel is stark. Very stark and pool is tiny. 

Off for breakfast..........another hot one ahead.......


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _ Cream and sugar?_



yes, unless it's smooth tasting, then just black.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> The two kitties I have been feeding outside are coming a little closer. We are going to try and trap them and get them fixed. I am hoping I can find a home for them. I know that the neighbors are not trying to get them in or feeding them. They are maybe 6-9 months. That is our new patient project.



So nice of you!

Bobbie- we had to find a pet sitting service a few years ago when my parents were aging and I wanted a backup.  It was hard to trust someone at first and it is pricey, but I really like the company and I know that my cats will be taken care of- no matter what.  Even if my regular sitter can't make it or has an emergency, the company will have someone fill in.  That gives us peace of mind when on vacation. I still have my sister that helps out, but it is nice to have the pet sitters as well.   Yay on Cedar Point! 

Schumi- Have a great day!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Currently taking orders for morning food run_


Lots of coffee with cream and truvia please.

I forgot to mention that the cold water pipe that goes into the house burst yesterday while I was at work and it's too wet under the house to repair it so we have to wait until it dries out.  It was fun trying to wash my hair this morning 

At least I was able to do laundry since we have a utility house.

Ready to fly in a few hours...have a great day and thanks for all the bon voyages


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Ready to fly in a few hours...have a great day and thanks for all the bon voyages



Have a great trip!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe flight Tink.  And yay!  That meant you got a good price on airfare.  Have a great time! Sorry to miss ya this year too.  

Morning Patty and Bobbie.  Not raining right now, but the radar shows, a very wet afternoon.  Burgers for dinner, Bobbie.  Cheese ones, with a taco on the side.  Tuesday, it is.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Mac I will take a coffee with creamer in my HHN mug please.



















Tink so sorry to hear about the broken water pipe 

You have worked so hard and now it’s time to go and have a great time at HHN.......safe travels to you and your son and his friend....hope you all enjoy your stay at Aventura......eats lots of good food and enjoy some cocktails.


Yeah ckmiles to 5 sleeps before vacation 


Bobbie68 hope today is a better day for you and no more migraines .......so glad to hear Liv and Charley are  doing great in school..........hopefully your husband has a good outcome in requesting the remainder of money owed to him.


Pattyw I hear you this morning sister....I look like I have been dragged through hedge backwards, but on a positive note we all have HHN trips coming up soon so that makes everything a bit better for sure.


Tgrgrl great to hear you found another home for another kitty.......I found out a few years ago the neighbors across the street from us house sits in flood zone.....They were told they had to have flood insurance since they still had a mortgage on their home whether they wanted it or not. It is required by the (banks) mortgage lenders......I didn’t know that.......wonder if that’s only in Florida.

Monykalyn glad to hear your middle kiddo is so excited about your upcoming trip.


Morning  Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Charade and all our Sans family.


----------



## tink1957

At the airport now...flight is at 2:15.  Trey lost his boarding pass after TSA precheck so he had to get another one printed...he has been known to lose his ap, HHN pass and key to the world card (pre magic bands) so it wouldn't be a trip without him losing something 

Now we wait...will check in later...have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, glad you checked in and waiting.  Good thing you had time for lost pass.  Funny, at least I bet that was not too hard to get another one printed.  Forever your kid.  LOL

Well, lunch walk was short.  Shortly after leaving, wind picked up.  I know what that means, and mighty dark cloud coming closer.  About 1/2 way, ack, sun is still out some, but here comes the big drops.  Even with a quick step, still wet, but not wet enough to need a change.   Sandals got slippery with the wet, so heels until they dry.  Dark out now, so here's another downpour pocket over us.  Good think it doesn't look or sound like a thunderstorm.  Though we are just after noon, so cannot rule them out either.  Do have an umbrella, so may have to use that on the home commute.

Hope all are doing well, and sending good wishes and support to all those effected from the rising waters.  Stay safe, and dry.  Those flooded towns I've seen in pictures look so terrible.  The clean up will take some time.  Hugs.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, here comes that thunderstorm.  Huge burst of white light, boom.  Yep, that strike was close.  Oh they're bowling balls are quite loud, clouds.  Sigh, a very wet afternoon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Too late for breakfast? Ah well- woke up at 5:30 and decided to get coffee pot going. Was hungry so PB toast with the blueberry jam we picked up at Farmers market on Saturday.

So sweet of you guys Bobbie and tgrgrl to take care of the kitties! Yeah college stuff can be overwhelming.
Safe flight Tink! Have to double check my folder tonight when I get home to be sure I have everything and start packing.
ckmiles-yay to only 5 more sleeps!!

Schumi sounds like having a blast!

Are we having a meetup @schumigirl @tink1957 @ckmiles?  I think we are the only ones staying off property but will have car as well. 

DH wants to go to Las Vegas in January-friends 50th birthday, but also a conference we could attend so would be tax write off for business too.
Group we are going on cruise with have been fussing on details where to stay precruise, transfers from airport to port etc. I am over here like-I gotta get through HHN first!! Still have 22 days til cruise-plenty of time  (note-I already checked in long ago, got priority board, hotel and transfers lined up though, plus have stuff printed and in folder already). 

Just realized I will have traveled out of state every month this year except February, April -probably staying put in November as well, and not sure on December yet, DH said something about NY in Florida to see grandson...must be why all my travel size stuff just stays in the ziplocs for security.

Lunch is, unfortunately, over.

Great gas mileage on the truck this am! If gas prices keep going up the tune up will pay for itself shortly!


----------



## tink1957

Monyk, I vote we meet up at the rooftop bar one night or day ....I'm not picky


----------



## Tgrgrl

Macraven, we’ve used the litter box for about a month now with no issues. However, only our older cat Andi is using it in the garage. It may not work so well once we get Tipsy (& hopefully Marshmellow) using it soon.

Just back from lunch with my youngest at school. She requested Chick Fil A so I complied but now I’m really wanting a yummy cheeseburger for Natl Burger Day!

Tink, hope you have a big ‘ol cocktail once you settle in at the hotel. You deserve it today!!

I am trying to multitask by surfing the web & watching Ekaterina:The Rise  of Catherine the Great on Amazon Prime but it’s in Russian with subtitles so I have to keep pausing & rewinding. Sigh....I should just concentrate & watch it but my ADD won’t let meeeeeeee.

Cheery hello to LynneG, Robo, Patty, Schumi & Everyone else strolling by today!


----------



## Monykalyn

tink1957 said:


> Monyk, I vote we meet up at the rooftop bar one night or day ....I'm not picky


works for me-want to see the view!


----------



## Squirlz

I think these pics from my birthday will work...


----------



## macraven

_You are fearless!

I can’t even go up but two steps on a ladder _


----------



## Lynne G

Swwet pictures Squirlz!  We had gorgeous weather when there last year.  Little one would not mind going back there either.  And thankfully, a blue plastic shark!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Are we having a meetup @schumigirl @tink1957 @ckmiles?  I think we are the only ones staying off property but will have car as well.





tink1957 said:


> Monyk, I vote we meet up at the rooftop bar one night or day ....I'm not picky



Yep, we’d be up for a meet while we are all there..........

Let me know when and where and hopefully we can all meet up, that would be lovely.........



Back in room for a quick chill down before heading out later........although neither of us feels like going far tonight.......may eat in Club Lounge and then pool time.......did plan to go to Bonefish for dinner......but, we are a bit whooped after a late night and early morning.........

Still blazing hot!


----------



## ckmiles

I would totally do a meet up!  Patty will be there around that time too!

Not to get too personal on the boards- but I dont drink alcohol.  A few years ago I realized alcohol and I have a toxic relationship- so I had to end it.  Its not a big thing, I go to bars and have no problem being around alcohol or others that are drinking-  I choose not to have any. So if we happen to meet at a bar- Ill have a diet coke!


----------



## schumigirl

No problems ck.......nothing wrong with not drinking! 

Vicki you go to Disney on the 25th? Will work something out......


----------



## pattyw

Busy day at work today! Later this afternoon off to the dentist to get a filling! Ugh! It's actually a replacement filling for an old one.  He's really nice(think cute & young!)  and gives loads of Novocaine so it's painless, but just the sound of that drill!  I won't be able to eat all evening! Guess I'll pick up a burger on the way!


Squirlz- Amazing picture!! WOW!!

We check into HRH on the 27th.  If any of you guys wants to have a drink later in the evening, let me know CKmiles- I can meet up with you at the parks on Friday if that works


----------



## Monykalyn

I am only there evening of 20th through 23rd really-we have a 7 am flight on the 24th-  I know but only direct flight for the price.
Thinking I may miss ckmiles??

My 15 year old will likely be with me so can't be too wild-unless she wants to do parks on her own-which she might.  the "problem" with Strongwater is it is just too dang easy to hang there for hours!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> the "problem" with Strongwater is it is just too dang easy to hang there for hours!



I agree!


----------



## tink1957

It's 5 O'clock somewhere!


----------



## pattyw

Tink- Enjoy!! 

Home alone tonight- Joe's working late and Troy's out. So, what do I do? Listen to sad songs and look at old pictures on the computer!  Laughing and crying at the same time! 

Have a great night all!


----------



## Lynne G

Fading fast.

And, 
 
now fasting.  

Little one left to go to a friend sleep over.  No school for her tomorrow.  Patty, my DH is working late too, but I have older one online with his friends, that will soon be told to turn all off.  He does have class tomorrow.  And I am tired.

Have a good night homies.  And a yum to Tink.  Nothing like enjoying your first night with a pretty colored drink.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## pattyw

Good morning all! Happy Wednesday-hump day! Nice day here- off to work soon! Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Did you say Hump Day, Patty?  Yep, camel says here comes the sun.  Nicest day of the week, and the sun was an awesome ball of yellow on the horizon.  

Hey Buckeev, hope you are doing well.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Did you say Hump Day, Patty? Yep, camel says here comes the sun. Nicest day of the week, and the sun was an awesome ball of yellow on the horizon.



Yep- hump day it is! You are the best at hump day pictures - I knew you would find a good one!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Squirlz Wow....you and your Mrs. are way up there.....looks like you are having fun in Key West.

Tink looks like you have started the vacation fun.....have a great day today.

Morning  Mac, Schumi, Tink, monyk, pattyw, charade, ckmiles, monyk, bobbie68, squirlz, buckeev and all other Sans family


For Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Getting ready to break the fast later today.  Will be carbs are us,  LOL.


----------



## pattyw

@Robo56 - I like that- women don't snore, we purr!! I'm definitely using that one!


----------



## macraven

_I don’t know if I snore unless Mr Mac tells me 

I know he snores as it wakes me
up some nights

_


----------



## schumigirl

I see buckeev pop in........

Still hotter than ever here.......fabulous!!! 

HHN again tonight. Had slight change of plan today......so no Bonefish for dinner......will maybe go to Cowfish later tonight.....won`t be spending too long in the park.......

Weather back home is atrocious......

Been a funny day today........one of those days!!!! 

Time for wine........


----------



## macraven

_Hello Schumi!

From what I read you are working on that tan

Jk

Just don’t run out of sunscreen lotion!

Hot here also and hope it drops soon 

_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Woke up yesterday with an upset stomach and just generally felt blah all day. Have you ever had a day when it seems like everything annoys you? That was my day yesterday, so i decided not to post until I was in a better mood. We've had a couple of warm, sunny days so that has helped. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Last kitten went to her new family Friday night so we now have 1 kitten (Tipsy), Marshmellow-the mom who REFUSES to leave our lanai ( too much of the good life apparently), Andi-our 13 year old former feral cat & Lucy-the Australian Shepard mix who just wants everyone to get along. It’s a zooooooo!


 Yay for new kitty homes. I think Marshmellow is a very smart cat. 



ckmiles said:


> 5 sleeps to go!


 Have a great trip.



bobbie68 said:


> The two kitties I have been feeding outside are coming a little closer. We are going to try and trap them and get them fixed. I am hoping I can find a home for them. I know that the neighbors are not trying to get them in or feeding them. They are maybe 6-9 months. That is our new patient project.


 Hope you are able to find good homes for them.



pattyw said:


> Bobbie- we had to find a pet sitting service a few years ago when my parents were aging and I wanted a backup. It was hard to trust someone at first and it is pricey, but I really like the company and I know that my cats will be taken care of- no matter what. Even if my regular sitter can't make it or has an emergency, the company will have someone fill in. That gives us peace of mind when on vacation. I still have my sister that helps out, but it is nice to have the pet sitters as well.


 I am going to have to find a pet sitter before we take our next vacation. I used to take Caspian to a sitter, but he never reacts well to the change in environment. I'm going to have to find someone who will come to our house. 



tink1957 said:


> I forgot to mention that the cold water pipe that goes into the house burst yesterday while I was at work and it's too wet under the house to repair it so we have to wait until it dries out.


Oh no. I hope there wasn't any damage.



Monykalyn said:


> DH wants to go to Las Vegas in January-friends 50th birthday, but also a conference we could attend so would be tax write off for business too


 My dh loves Vegas, He goes every year to a broadcast convention. He is trying to talk me into going for Christmas some year. Maybe next year...



Squirlz said:


> I think these pics from my birthday will work...


Oh my goodness, you are brave. That terrifies me, but B would probably think it looks fun. (She's been hangliding.)



macraven said:


> _You are fearless!
> 
> I can’t even go up but two steps on a ladder _


 Same here. 



ckmiles said:


> Not to get too personal on the boards- but I dont drink alcohol. A few years ago I realized alcohol and I have a toxic relationship- so I had to end it. Its not a big thing, I go to bars and have no problem being around alcohol or others that are drinking- I choose not to have any. So if we happen to meet at a bar- Ill have a diet coke!


 You are not alone. I don't drink it either. Never have.



pattyw said:


> Busy day at work today! Later this afternoon off to the dentist to get a filling! Ugh! It's actually a replacement filling for an old one. He's really nice(think cute & young!)  and gives loads of Novocaine so it's painless, but just the sound of that drill!  I won't be able to eat all evening! Guess I'll pick up a burger on the way!


 I probably shouldn't say this, but I have never had a filling. Dentists love/hate me. 

I should probably be thinking about supper. B and dh are at theater rehearsal, is I am alone tonight. I don't really feel like going back out tonight, so it may just be reheated leftovers for me.


----------



## tlinus

Hey SANS Family!!!

Just a drive by today! Been busy at work and today is the day to start gathering the laundry.
Off tomorrow, will have to do our shopping (the boy is staying home and I don't want hime ordering out every night)

So I take the boy for his license test yesterday. They looked at us weird. "Are you sure it is the 18th?"
LOL....its actually tomorrow the 20th. 

Daughter is feeling better each day. have to address this with an ENT when she comes home for winter break.

Happy vacation to all that have recently left and those who are heading out soon!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Tlinus, good to hear DD feeling better and good luck to DS on his driving test tomorrow.  Yep, have to look at my phone sometimes to see what date it is.  Know what you mean.  When I am gone, day before, will take kids to store to pick out food.  I know they will order out sometimes, but both cook and bake when they want too.  

Little one and I went to the zoo before scoring a kinda expensive dress for homecoming. 

All wanted pizza to break the fast, so sent little one to pick it up.  All are hungry, but deli meat and bagels offer was nixed by the kids.  Fine, either way would have been no real cooking.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I am going to have to find a pet sitter before we take our next vacation. I used to take Caspian to a sitter, but he never reacts well to the change in environment. I'm going to have to find someone who will come to our house.



Yep- much easier to have in house pet sitting.  Only a few of mine will come out for the sitter- they don't like company! Guess they're offended we're gone! 



Charade67 said:


> I probably shouldn't say this, but I have never had a filling. Dentists love/hate me.



Wow- lucky you!! That's wonderful!!



Lynne G said:


> Little one and I went to the zoo before scoring a kinda expensive dress for homecoming.



Sounds like a nice outing! I'm sure DD's dress is lovely! She's a beautiful girl!! 

Went to Home Depot! Have some painting to do this weekend and upon return from vacation. Home improvement stuff is expensive! Much more fun  shopping for clothes or shoes!

Early night again- going into work early to get caught up before vacation! Always stressful at work before a trip!


----------



## Charade67

We are fortunate. B’s school does not do a formal homecoming dance. Her homecoming is this Friday and the dance is going to be luau themed. This week is spirit week. So far they’ve had Scrabble day, wacky tacky day, and Disney day (B dressed as Kim Possible). Tomorrow they are supposed to dress for their favorite holiday, and Friday is Hawaiian day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Think we are mostly ready for tomorrow, Middle didn’t start packing until after 9. 
AP’s  in carryon. Paperwork in folder. Checked in for flight - I have precheck and thankfully dd is checked in week it’s me and it’s on her boarding pass too.  Need to get some cash tomorrow and away we goooooo.

Fall will arrive here this weekend but seems Florida will be still summer. 

Time to try to sleep!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, MonyK and spawn are traveling today. Safe travels all.  Have some great times in the sun.  Last minute packing, yep I am a member of that club.  Eh, by 9 o'clock the night before, I might have been doing wash of stuff I want to take.  LOL  Going to try to remember that next week-end. 

Hoping that hot and sunny is the 2 weeks I am there, with a very pre-dawn flight. Eh, just means getting up an hour earlier, and almost a full first day.  

  - yep, a happy Thursday to ya all homies, and yep, drink up. Those homies in the hot, particularly.  Seems Schumi and Tink are already heading the need to drink.  






With that, tea is now ready, and so am I.  Weather report, cool morning and clouds to build, not ruling out rain in the evening.  Traffic report, lots of honking and yelling, as who knew so many wanted to go that way, and what? Ah yes, chickens were spotted on some local roads.  Hey MonyK, not yours?  LOL  

Make it a good Thursday homies.  

And remember, say Hello to Fall, as Fall will arrive on Saturday afternoon.  Here comes the colors of Fall, .  I do enjoy those cool mornings and evenings, and glorious fall afternoons of gold, red, and orange.


----------



## Monykalyn

Up early when I should be sleeping!
Morning Lynne! Large coffee already gone-swear I just got it!


Lynne G said:


> Woot, MonyK and spawn are traveling today. Safe travels all. Have some great times in the sun. Last minute packing, yep I am a member of that club. Eh, by 9 o'clock the night before,


 Yep she was doing laundry when I got home yesterday. I did laundry a couple days ago, but she was lazy in getting her clothes to me, so didn't get washed then!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, chickens were spotted on some local roads. Hey MonyK, not yours? LOL


 So. Many. jokes LOL!
I have a couple that would take the opportunity to "cross the road" while the bossy leader called them to come back. Cuddle chicken is a very curious lady. She is the one that will follow me out of the gate, but she also is the one the neighbors kids love to pet too. 

Up too early, may have the kid drive part way to airport-our cheap flights are in STL about 2.5 hours away-so I can nap...

Have a great Thursday SANS peeps-will have to check in later to see Robo's memes too! I want to make the fall leaf one Lynne has my screen saver...


----------



## pattyw

Have a great trip Monyk!! 

Happy Thursday! Need to take care of a very important pre trip item later- going to the hair salon for a cut & color!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

for me.  And ah yes, .  Glad you like it too, MonyK. 


Morning Patty, hope your coffee is hot, and yep, a salon trip is definitely a good stop before ya leave.

MonyK, yep, nice to have another driver in the family.  Hope uneventful trip, and quick ride and flight.


----------



## macraven

_I tried to copy Lynne’s fall trees

Some thing I don’t see down here 

Beautiful 

Safe travels homies 

Quite a few going to Orlando over the next weeks into October _


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Had to cut our first HHN night short yesterday after getting bad stomach cramps while waiting in line for our 3rd house.  I had to leave the line quickly and visit the ladies room....errrr.. .let me just say that I apologize to anyone who was in the vicinity.  We did a few more scarezones and left around 8:15 as I was still not feeling well.  I think it might have been a combination of overindulgence the night before and unaccustomed fried food in the Finnegan's fish and chips.  It may just have been a bug...who knows?  

The guys are at Volcano Bay this morning as I wasn't quite up to it.  Glad we're here for a week so we have plenty of time.

Safe travels, monyk  hope to see you soon.

HHN round 2 tonight with Scareactor dining at 5...hope we get to stay longer this time.

Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, tlinus, keisha, charade, tgrgrl, Robo, patty, bobbie and anyone else I missed 

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink, I hope you are feeling much better than last night.  Tough when you are not feeling well, and have to miss out on some.  Hope the rest in the room and some good food, and scares, will make you feel better for tonight.  Hope the rest of the week you are feeling great.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne G said:


> Oh Tink, I hope you are feeling much better than last night.  Tough when you are not feeling well, and have to miss out on some.  Hope the rest in the room and some good food, and scares, will make you feel better for tonight.  Hope the rest of the week you are feeling great.


Thanks Lynne.  It was a great night crowd wise and I hated to cut the night short...I offered to go back on my own but Trey and Austin said they were tired too ( although they weren't too tired to visit the rooftop bar while I rested) I  think they were just being considerate nice guys.


----------



## macraven

_Tink
That has to be a sad time to leave the park especially since it had short lines last night 

Maybe the food and heat hit you hard 

Hope you feel better real soon

You have more nights for hhn on this trip so you will see everything in the event 

I guess you could say to peeps that hhn was so scary it scared the crap out of you 
Jk_


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 














To all our Sans family who are sick or recovering from surgeries






tlinus said:


> So I take the boy for his license test yesterday. They looked at us weird. "Are you sure it is the 18th?"
> LOL....its actually tomorrow the 20th.



Wishing your son great success on his license test today.



tlinus said:


> Daughter is feeling better each day. have to address this with an ENT when she comes home for winter break.



So nice to hear your daughter is doing better.



Charade67 said:


> We are fortunate. B’s school does not do a formal homecoming dance. Her homecoming is this Friday and the dance is going to be luau themed. This week is spirit week. So far they’ve had Scrabble day, wacky tacky day, and Disney day (B dressed as Kim Possible). Tomorrow they are supposed to dress for their favorite holiday, and Friday is Hawaiian day.



Sounds like your daughters school is pretty cool doing all the fun themed dress up days.




Monykalyn said:


> Up too early, may have the kid drive part way to airport-our cheap flights are in STL about 2.5 hours away-so I can nap...



Happy trails to you and your daughter. Have a great vacation in the Florida sun.





pattyw said:


> Happy Thursday! Need to take care of a very important pre trip item later- going to the hair salon for a cut & color!



Pattyw enjoy being pampered at the salon today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lynne G

Hope those there, are enjoying HHN.


----------



## Robo56

Oops I think I quoted to much and it was lost somewhere.

Tink sorry to hear you did not feel well yesterday evening at HHN .....rest Up today and stay hydrated......hope you feel much better this evening for HHN.

Lynne, love the pretty fall trees......it’s still hot here, but the leaves are falling. Hope the tea is good and plentiful this morning.

Sounds like Schumi is still enjoying her lizard weather 


Good morning  to Mac, Keisha, ckmiles, squirlz, buckeev and all our Sans family I have missed.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Hope you are feeling well, and getting ready for your trip too.  Getting closer for both of us, as well as Mac and Patty.


----------



## macraven

_Time for me to hit the grocery store 
Friday is not bad as long as it is before 4:30

Gets crowded then

Hogs all the homies are having a great day 


Almost the weekend and many can relax for the weekend

Those on vacation don’t have weekends

Every day is a Saturday!_


----------



## keishashadow

Hello all, been a trying week to say the least. I’ve plastered a smile on my face & going to fake it till i. Makes it!

Lynne is our resident camel wrangler.  Just read the incident at shrine circus stop in pittsburgh was caused by a child (waiting in line to ride said animal) tossing a shovel at it’s feet.  Where were the parental units?

Another shooter today, trouble the other day in mason town, pa & Wisconsin?  Here a Domestic issue at district magistrate, where my eldest 2 DS coached football last year.  Used to be such a quiet, placid rural area just north of mason Dixon line. There have been three gun related issues in that area this year. 

Amendment issues aside, i respect one’s right to own a gun, I was floored reading of a student in that school district who was thwarted before he could shoot up his school.  A friend turned him in after he told him not to go to school that morning.  turns out he had a quite the personal Arsenal assembled, including multiple semi automatics stored in his bedroom & his mother knew & was good with it. 

Difficult for me to wrap my head around fact that it’s considered perfectly normal in some areas (not that far from where I reside & reading the considerable social media firestorm that followed) for tweens/teens to assemble a lethal collection.  I understand the culture of hunting, that’s another matter entirely.  Most areas schools here now hiring guards and have school police officers which the taxpayers foot the bill.  Don’t know the answer but things have got to change.



macraven said:


> _How is the vacation so far?
> 
> I know you love that area as it is a second home to you._



She better watch, the US is going to start charging her residency taxes lol



tink1957 said:


> At the airport now...flight is at 2:15.  Trey lost his boarding pass after TSA precheck so he had to get another one printed...he has been known to lose his ap, HHN pass and key to the world card (pre magic bands) so it wouldn't be a trip without him losing something
> 
> Now we wait...will check in later...have a great day everyone



We all have that child, bless their collective hearts.  Yes, i did swipe that southern saying 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Had to cut our first HHN night short yesterday after getting bad stomach cramps while waiting in line for our 3rd house.  I had to leave the line quickly and visit the ladies room....errrr.. .let me just say that I apologize to anyone who was in the vicinity.  We did a few more scarezones and left around 8:15 as I was still not feeling well.  I think it might have been a combination of overindulgence the night before and unaccustomed fried food in the Finnegan's fish and chips.  It may just have been a bug...who knows?
> 
> The guys are at Volcano Bay this morning as I wasn't quite up to it.  Glad we're here for a week so we have plenty of time.
> 
> Safe travels, monyk  hope to see you soon.
> 
> HHN round 2 tonight with Scareactor dining at 5...hope we get to stay longer this time.
> 
> Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, tlinus, keisha, charade, tgrgrl, Robo, patty, bobbie and anyone else I missed
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies



Oh, crap. JK hope u r feeling much better today.



macraven said:


> _Time for me to hit the grocery store
> Friday is not bad as long as it is before 4:30
> 
> Gets crowded then
> 
> Hogs all the homies are having a great day
> 
> 
> Almost the weekend and many can relax for the weekend
> 
> Those on vacation don’t have weekends
> 
> Every day is a Saturday!_



Friday good, but today (thursday) will probably be even better haha.


----------



## Monykalyn

Um Mac? It’s thirstyday today.  Stopped for lunch. Used a rewards gift card. Liking this so far.  Kiddo done eating-time to hit the road 

I have no universal shirts. Wearing my HM shirt...


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Um Mac? It’s thirstyday today.  Stopped for lunch. Used a rewards gift card. Liking this so far.  Kiddo done eating-time to hit the road
> 
> I have no universal shirts. Wearing my HM shirt...




_HahahahHa
Just looked at my phone and it is thirst-day!

Good this means I still have plenty of time to clothes and shoe  shop before my trip

My days blend together since I no longer live by the clock_


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Good this means I still have plenty of time to clothes and shoe shop before my trip





Yo....Mac...I’am sending out the cats to help you shop


----------



## pattyw

I Need to go food shopping too- mainly for cat food. sometimes I spend more money at Pet Supplies plus for food, litter, etc than I do at the grocery store!


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Bell run.  Yep, thirsty.  Was not hot?  Spicy?  Well, my lips enlarged.  

Yep, told older one had to pay my bill then go to dinner.  Forgot to say, and quick shopping too.  Not happy, but all that was bought was for me.  Score.  

Yay, so ready for Friday.  Then, weekend.  Woot!  

Keisha, I hear ya in guns. I made DH hide his and also his ammo, though I do know how to shoot.  I hate guns. Other than water guns, bright yellow ones, would not let older one to get an air soft gun until he was 18.  Even then, not allowed to take it out other than when at the play place where he and friends go.   Seems most of our state is rural, so even when I was just North of ya, though college would not cancel classes, most were out due to opening of deer season.  Heck, my niece teaches upstate, and her school district does close on the first days of hunting. 

With that, beached and relaxing. May make some tea, as almost cool now.


----------



## macraven

_We don’t have any guns but all the peeps on our street are gun owners

This is my lucky week
Feels like Ground Hog day movie as I get two Fridays this week

My hairdresser sent me a text she needs to cancel my Monday appointment 
Her kid has a doctor appointment that came up

Lucky for me she can squeeze me in Tuesday afternoon 
Now this means I have to pack for the trip Monday or do my usual packing 4 hours before I head to the airport 

I was hoping this would be the year to pack in advance

94 and hot today 
It’s training for Orlando weather 

Hope all homies are doing good !

Robbie...you don’t know how much I love your pics of the minions and cats 

You have perfect timing !

I am amazed on how you find them
_


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw
I went to two stores to buy cat food for my one cat 
She is  a snit and only eats certain fancy feast can food 

But still have to shop more for her as I will over buy so I don’t have to drive to pet smart store the day I return from vacation 

The other cat eats anything put in her bowl

Since you have more cats than I do, I’m sure you can fill up a grocery cart just with cat food_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> I went to two stores to buy cat food for my one cat
> She is  a snit and only eats certain fancy feast can food
> 
> But still have to shop more for her as I will over buy so I don’t have to drive to pet smart store the day I return from vacation
> 
> The other cat eats anything put in her bowl
> 
> Since you have more cats than I do, I’m sure you can fill up a grocery cart just with cat food_



Yep- we have to buy LOTS of food! We have picky ones, too! They are seafood lovers- no chicken for them! Yep- Fancy Feast & Rachel Ray moist and grain free dry food! How times have changed! 30 years ago, our cats ate the cheap generic cat food and were happy! Have to keep the kids happy!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, pet industry is a multimillion dollar one.  People spend mucho dollars to take care of our pets.  As family to most, our pets should be pampered.  When my labs died, my vet said they had quite the leisure life, as ones of the oldest labs he knew of.  Poor boxer, if not for a genetic disorder, may have had more years than  her 14 she had made it to.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on here today. I got an email from Universal with a buy 2 get 2 free offer. I really wish I could take advantage of it. 



tlinus said:


> So I take the boy for his license test yesterday. They looked at us weird. "Are you sure it is the 18th?"
> LOL....its actually tomorrow the 20th.


 I hope he did well. I still need to get B to do some more driving practice. I just don’t know when we will have the time.



Monykalyn said:


> Think we are mostly ready for tomorrow, Middle didn’t start packing until after 9.
> AP’s in carryon. Paperwork in folder. Checked in for flight - I have precheck and thankfully dd is checked in week it’s me and it’s on her boarding pass too. Need to get some cash tomorrow and away we goooooo.


 Safe travels ad have a great trip.



Lynne G said:


> And remember, say Hello to Fall, as Fall will arrive on Saturday afternoon


I am so ready for fall. We are supposed to get cooler temps this weekend, but the rain is returning. 



tink1957 said:


> Had to cut our first HHN night short yesterday after getting bad stomach cramps while waiting in line for our 3rd house. I had to leave the line quickly and visit the ladies room....errrr.. .let me just say that I apologize to anyone who was in the vicinity. We did a few more scarezones and left around 8:15 as I was still not feeling well. I think it might have been a combination of overindulgence the night before and unaccustomed fried food in the Finnegan's fish and chips. It may just have been a bug...who knows?


 I’m sorry you weren’t feeling well. I hate getting sick on vacation. It sounds like you had something similar to what I had on Tuesday.



pattyw said:


> I Need to go food shopping too- mainly for cat food. sometimes I spend more money at Pet Supplies plus for food, litter, etc than I do at the grocery store!


 I need to do that too. I’m running low on both food and litter. 

Another quiet night for me at hom. B and dh are  at rehearsal. I can’t believe they open in a week.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hey! Nothing going on here except it’s sooooooo freakin’ hot!!!!! 9:20 pm and it’s still 85 degrees. I think I’m going to get in the pool.......


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans...I hate being MIA for a few days I miss so much. It was a busy couple indeed. Yesterday we coaxed one of the cats into our mudroom and shut the door. He was pretty chill about it. Once he settled down we put him in a carrier and put him in his temporary home in the basement. What a love bug. He is rolling over for belly rubs. I can't understand how people can abandon these beautiful animals. Anyway he did great last night and this morning we trapped his sister..... Brian took the day off for some meetings and we decided to try and trap her. He built his own drop trap which works much better than the have a heart. First shot we got her. We put her with her brother and they seem very happy. She has only been with us for the day and already is nuzzling and purring. These are two very happy cats. I called to schedule their spay/neuter appointment. We put flea treatments on them. Now they just chill out and relax till we decide what we are going to do. They are happy and safe

Brian put frosted film on the windows so nobody can see into our basement. I like the privacy aspect. Liv's 504 plan went well today. She is doing fabulous and we don't have to change anything.

Went out for Italian food tonight, going to try and start budgeting more and cook more. I am also going to look for some work from home opportunities. It is hard being back on one income. Lots to keep me busy.

I had the new pet sitter come to look at everything and she will take us on as clients. Wow! I can't believe how much it costs. I know they will be in good hands.

Tink I am sorry you got sick. That is the worse to happen on vacation. I hope you are feeling better and can get back out in the parks quick.

Robo I love your memes...The cat in the carriage was  awesome!!! I hope you and your family are well.

Charade I just got the email too!! I was trying every which way to work it out but I can't make it happen. That is such a bummer. How exciting on the opening. Brian, Liv and Charlie all play in our community band and work so hard for the performances. I love going to watch them. It is such a proud moment for us parents.

Patty I know how picky they can be. I had to go to only dry food with so many. I kind of found one they all like but sometimes I have to switch a few up. I do give my senior and sick cats baby food or wet food. We use three different types of litters depending on the part of the house. I agree about spending more on them sometimes. It is nice that you pamper them so much.

Monykalyn Have a great trip and safe travels.

Mac LOL on your scared comment to Tink. I couldn't stop laughing that would so happen to me. Glad you were able to get into your hairdresser before the trip. I always try and make sure my hair is colored before I go.

Schumi Sounds like a great trip so far! Have fun!

Keisha I hear you about the guns and school problems. Liv's High School has a resoruce officer and two security guards patrolling the halls. I live in a city but I didn't think it was that bad. It is crazy how many things the security guards take off the kids. I hope you kids and everyone's stay safe!!!

Hi to Ckmiles, bukbeev, tlinus Lynne and anyone else I missed. My brain is fried!!!

Well I am off have to take care of new kitties. I hope everyone has a great night and I hope to be on tomorrow!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> When my labs died, my vet said they had quite the leisure life, as ones of the oldest labs he knew of. Poor boxer, if not for a genetic disorder, may have had more years than her 14 she had made it to.



Pampered pooches! How great!! They lived happy, long lives!



Charade67 said:


> Another quiet night for me at hom. B and dh are at rehearsal. I can’t believe they open in a week.



You'll be so proud on opening night!



Tgrgrl said:


> I think I’m going to get in the pool....



It's actually chilly here at night. I have a blanket on right now! But too hot isn't fun!




bobbie68 said:


> These are two very happy cats.



 So happy to hear this!! You and Brian rock!!

Thursday night football and then bed soon!! Good night all!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Bobbie68.....that is great news about the kitties!!!


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> View attachment 352725 Hey! Nothing going on here except it’s sooooooo freakin’ hot!!!!! 9:20 pm and it’s still 85 degrees. I think I’m going to get in the pool.......



_When I lived in the Chicago that is exactly how the trees looked mid September 
In Ga now and grass is still green in early winter 
It was a stinking 94 here today
Horrible day outside when I went grocery shopping 

You need to take a vacation north to escape from the heat_


----------



## macraven

_Charade your daughter will eventually want to do more practice driving

You are a better person than I am

I could not handle my boys (being with them in the passenger seat) for practice driving 

I was lucky as the last two were going on 18 until they took their driving test and got their license 

Mr Mac had to push them to get their license 
They just were not interested for a long time to drive a car_


----------



## Charade67

Someone needs to take her driving and it looks like that someone is going to be me. I wish I could just pay a professional to keep giving her lessons, but that gets really expensive really fast.


----------



## macraven

_I’m playing ketchup here...

I am away from the thread for hours and everyone is having a gab party here and I’m the last to read about it
Lol

So I know how you feel Bobbie as you are reading up on a couple of days of posts 

That is really clever how you did get both kitties caught
They had it made living at your house 

If my cats ever escape from my house, I hope they end up at yours 

Living on one income we have gone through before
So I understand you wanting to a part time job
Would be nice to find one that has the work hours to fit your daily schedule and pays $$$

Most of the homies have checked in this week 

Now missing is a Schumi drop in

Maybe she will give us a heads up and let us know how her vacation is going for her and Tom

For all the other homies reading along or mia here, a big hug for youse_


----------



## Lynne G

- That's right homies, in this pre-dawn dark, cloudy morning, it's FRIDAY!  Why yes it is, Mac, get to the grocery store before the dinner hour.  

Bobbie, so nice they are in band.  Little one quit last year, but that's okay with me, she was good, but never was really a band kid.  She's getting her essays ready, admitted she's a bit nervous, but so ready for college.  Eeek, next year, I'll have to say, both my kids are in college.  And, so nice you are taking care of those cats.  They sound like they will have a good home forever now. 

Tink, hope the Scareactor meal was fun, and good food, and you had a much better time at HHN last night.

Tgrgrl, yeah, I like the change in color of the leaves, I don't like the cold weather that usually follows.  Sniff, my Dsis wintered her pool yesterday.  Don't blame you to take a dip in the pool at night.  We enjoyed two nights at VB, and it was so nice to have it warm, even in the evening.  That was our summer, but more cool weather in store.  Low 70 and rain on Sunday.  That will feel cool.

Charade, taught both kids to drive.  It does get better.  I will say the passenger brake was used quite a bit when little one was learning, and the passenger door was gripped quite a bit when older one learned to drive.  It's the car insurance that reminds me both kids drive.  LOL

With that, I need tea.  Darn AC does not get turned off until a few more weeks.  Just because we barely tough 80 today, means cooler than cool inside.  Sweater ready.

Have a freaking good Friday, all.  Tink and Schumi, hope the parks are fun, and drinks are plenty.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl............yep.......that is exactly Florida.......nothing changes. Loving the heat though..and making the most of it.......

Yep, I’m here mac......usual quick drive by so haven’t caught up with posts........


Meeting Vicki and MonyK at Backwater Bar in IOA for drink at 11am this morning.........so looking forward to that......Vicki and I have missed each other last few years......must be two or three years since we last met up.....and MonyK and I just couldn’t meet in May.......so this will be nice.......then meeting a friend in Mount Dora this afternoon too........

HHN was good last night..........went in later after being out for dinner........

Hey Lynne.......just saw you pop in there..........hope you have a great day too! Most over here have a professional driving instructor when they’re learning........much easier and less stressful and they don’t get one of those till they’re 17 in the U.K. Thankfully Kyle passed first time then we bought him his new car too.........worst thing was watching him drive off for the first time on his own!!! Such a worry but fabulous at the same time.........enjoy that tea Lynne.....



Off to start the day now........oh met a lovely Dis poster last night in Club Lounge.......FeetOffTheTable........it was lovely chatting to her........and she has the cutest little boy!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> You need to take a vacation north to escape from the heat



Tomorrow it's going to be a HIGH of 60!  Up here it's almost "long johns" season!!

TGIF everyone!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Up much too early- didn’t get to bed til after 1a last night (this morning?). Looking forward to the meetup in few hours-have alarm set in phone in case I fall back asleep 
 Omg I can see why peeps go back year after year to HHN. Decided to get RoF tix so we went last night for couple hours.  Met a guy and son on plane who have gone last couple years (the boy is 12 and LOVES HHN). They were fun to talk to-has turned into Annual father/son trip for them. 
Did 3 houses and all the scare zones in less than 2 hours last night-could easily have done at least one or two more as posted waited times were about double actual wait times, I timed them. I’m so used to timing waits at Disney (do it for Touring Plans) and I was curious to see how accurate it was. We both really liked Scary Tales and had every scare in there I think. Not terrifying but fun and sooo detailed. DD got the best scare in Dead Exposure-saw what looked like empty corner in one light flash and next light flash had zombie jump out at her. We came out laughing our heads off! Also did Trick r Treat last night.



pattyw said:


> I Need to go food shopping too- mainly for cat food. sometimes I spend more money at Pet Supplies plus for food, litter, etc than I do at the grocery store!


I have done food runs just for the pets-and in winter especially I get some  vegetables just for chickens



macraven said:


> Robbie...you don’t know how much I love your pics of the minions and cats


I love all pics every day!


bobbie68 said:


> What a love bug. He is rolling over for belly rubs. I


So sweet!


bobbie68 said:


> Liv's 504 plan went well today. She is doing fabulous and we don't have to change anything.


Yay! This has got to be a great feeling for you guys!



bobbie68 said:


> . I am also going to look for some work from home opportunities. It is hard being back on one income. Lots to keep me busy.


I’ve done the secret shopper thing (takes awhile to really make $ but it’s fun) and also worked for Steri-cycle.  They do stuff like checking for recalls, replacing or pulling recalled stuff in stores etc, pretty easy and can actually make money off it.


Lynne G said:


> will say the passenger brake was used quite a bit when little one was learning, and the passenger door was gripped quite a bit when older one learned to drive. It's the car insurance that reminds me both kids drive. LOL


 or both as in case of middle kid driving. 

And yesterday may have been Thursday but we did Moe’s Southwest grill dinner last night.  Got it to go on way to check into Resort. Still have half my bowl in fridge- nice thing about villas is full size fridge and microwave!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Tomorrow it's going to be a HIGH of 60!  Up here it's almost "long johns" season!!
> 
> TGIF everyone!!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the reminder it is Friday again for me
Lol

No grocery shopping day as that was done on yesterday’s Friday _


----------



## Robo56

bobbie68 said:


> Robo I love your memes...The cat in the carriage was awesome!!! I hope you and your family are well.



Thank you doing well.....if there was such a thing as reincarnation I would want to come back as your kiddo.....you are a great mom.....with all your trip planning and great food.....liv and Charlie and all their friends are lucky to have you in their lives..... that is awesome that they are in a community band with Brian.



bobbie68 said:


> He built his own drop trap which works much better than the have a heart. First shot we got her. We put her with her brother and they seem very happy. She has only been with u



Great that Brian was able to trap the cats and they are doing  so well.



schumigirl said:


> Meeting Vicki and MonyK at Backwater Bar in IOA for drink at 11am this morning.........so looking forward to



Yeah.....to a Sans family members meeting up.



pattyw said:


> Tomorrow it's going to be a HIGH of 60!  Up here it's almost "long johns"



It’s going to be 90 here today. It’s supposed to cool down here in the 70’s a couple of days before I fly out.

Morning   Mac, Keisha, Lynne, Tink, Monyk, Tgrgrl, ckmiles, tlinus, charade and all other family i missed.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I just got back from the doctor’s office with a dx of underactive thyroid. New medication for me Yay. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, taught both kids to drive. It does get better. I will say the passenger brake was used quite a bit when little one was learning, and the passenger door was gripped quite a bit when older one learned to drive. It's the car insurance that reminds me both kids drive. LOL


 I think I’m going to be doing a lot of door grabbing. I really wish B had the same kind of driver’s ed class in school that I did. I was actually taught tto drive. She only gets the classroom stuff.



pattyw said:


> Tomorrow it's going to be a HIGH of 60!


 Yikes! I want cooler weather, but that is too cool.

Hello to everyone who stops in today. I’m off to attempt something I’ve never tried before - make bread from scratch. Wish me luck.


----------



## macraven

_Charade I also am on thyroid meds and have been for years 

After a couple of months on it, you can feel the difference 

I get the blood draws every three months as my levels can vary

Many endocrinologists have patients go on the generic Thyroxine 
I have to stay on brand name of synthroid
(Allergic to the inert fillers)

You might feel the difference in your body in a month maybe
Some people do_


----------



## macraven

_Of course Mr Mac decided on me fixing a different dinner tonight so it was back to the grocery store to get items to make the food.......


It is about time for some of the homies getting ready to hit Orlando for vacation.
_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I think I’m going to be doing a lot of door grabbing



Yep- been there! actually I still grab doors and yell Slow Down when I drive with the boys(and Joe)!! I'm just a minivan driving old lady I guess!

Weird day- it's near 90 today with like 60 mph winds.  Heavy rain is moving in and cooling the temps down to 59 tomorrow!  Weather in Buffalo is very strange!

Nice day today- I worked until noon and then spent the afternoon with my mom.  Took her to the hair salon, lunch, and to the ice cream parlor for dessert!


----------



## schumigirl

Had lovely meet with MonyK and Vicki today.........was so lovely meeting up! Wish it had been longer......

Now off to HHN after a few wines in Club Lounge.........

Have fun.........it’s Friday night!


----------



## Lynne G

Great meet up Schumi, so nice you connected with MonyK and Tink.’

Charade, I know of two women who have thyroid issues, and both have to take medicine for rest of life.  The one was diagnosed with it not working much at all.  Once they got the medicine right, she said she felt so much better, with more energy.  The other, does not need as much medicine, as hers was not working consistently.  Both took way too many years to finally get diagnosed.  

Patty, I hear ya, will barely be 70 with lots of rain on Sunday.  

10 is the countdown number.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade hang in there 



macraven said:


> _Of course Mr Mac decided on me fixing a different dinner tonight so it was back to the grocery store to get items to make the food.......
> 
> 
> It is about time for some of the homies getting ready to hit Orlando for vacation._



You, for one


----------



## ckmiles

Good evening!  Finished up my last day of work before vacation!

less than 48 hours now!  Feels like its been forever and yet its here (Im sure you all totally understand what that feels like)


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Good evening!  Finished up my last day of work before vacation!
> 
> less than 48 hours now!  Feels like its been forever and yet its here (Im sure you all totally understand what that feels like)



_Wishing you safe travels and be sure to lock the front door when you leave for vacation....

dont ask why I said that, you already can figure out the answer.....lol_


----------



## ckmiles

macraven said:


> _Wishing you safe travels and be sure to lock the front door when you leave for vacation....
> 
> dont ask why I said that, you already can figure out the answer.....lol_



Ah!  I always panic about leaving the falt ion plugged in and on, or water running or leaving the lights on, but never not locking the door.  Now I have another thing to add to my list to make sure!  Thanks!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade, I had my thyroid removed 6 years ago, non cancerous but I had goiters that were affecting my breathing at night. After surgery, I was on Synthroid for 5 years but started feeling sluggish & a lot of weight gain so switched to genetic Levothyroxine. I feel so much better and have lost about 30 lbs. Only side effect is some hair loss....so, do I continue to be a thinner balding woman....or a fluffy full headed one....sigh.

Schumi, so glad you had a meetup today!  I am looking forward to the pool day Oct 4th with pattyw!

If anyone is visiting Orlando Oct 22-Nov 4th & wants to go to Kennedy Space Center, I can get discount tickets for $19 adults & $15 for kids up to age 11. It’s the only time they offer a discount to Brevard County residents & I can buy up to 6 tickets per visit. Let me know.


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Ah!  I always panic about leaving the falt ion plugged in and on, or water running or leaving the lights on, but never not locking the door.  Now I have another thing to add to my list to make sure!  Thanks!



I confess to checking the stove to make sure no burners are on every morning before leaving for work-and we don't use the stove in the morning!

Have a great trip- see you down there!! 



Tgrgrl said:


> I am looking forward to the pool day Oct 4th with pattyw!



 Me too!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh, I forgot to mention about the guns discussion a few posts back...
So today a friend chaperoned his preschool son on a field trip to our local Publix ( grocery store). It was sprinkling this morning so my friend had his black umbrella in hand as he entered the store. Well, someone saw him, though it was a rifle, called 911, and 10 cop cars & the swat team swarmed the store and held my friend at gunpoint, WITH HIS CHILD, for a few minutes until they could determine that it was, indeed, an umbrella & not an assault weapon. Crazy huh??? Such is life nowadays.


----------



## tinydancer09

Helllllooooo from universal! 
We got here Tuesday and did HHN Wed/Thurs. been a super lazy trip and only doing little By little. 
Scary Tales was by far our favorite house. Killer clowns favorite scare zone.... though favorite charters are the guys on stilts in harvest. 

Hope All are well! Sitting out here in the lobby waiting on house keeping. They came in and took the trash and towels...... and nothing else. So now we have no towels, tp, etc 
Been staying in Loews for 13 years and that was a first. Also had an amazing crew on the boat back from
Dinner. YMCA and sweet Caroline was sung and danced by all on board. 

40 some days to the wedding! 
Sorry I’ve been a ghost. I think of you guys often! Really hope you’re all well!


----------



## macraven

_I've missed you !
I had put your name in the shout outs of MIA homies here

I see you have a new avator picture
Jaws is larger than you......
but then, they don't call you tiny dancer for nothin'


Have fun at the darkside and bet you loved hhn.
Will you be there more days ?
Hope the rest of your vacation goes fine.


The big day is coming, yay!
Wish you a lovely wedding and happiness forever 
_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> I confess to checking the stove to make sure no burners are on every morning before leaving for work-and we don't use the stove in the morning!
> 
> Have a great trip- see you down there!!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!



_Don't you count cat noses before you leave on your trips?_


----------



## tink1957

Enjoyed our meetup today...we could have talked for hours if Carole had the time.  It was a pleasure meeting monyk and lovely to see Carole again after missing her for a few years.  Thanks to Tom for the sangria.

We missed HHN tonight after dealing with a room issue which resulted in us having to switch rooms right before we planned to leave for stay and scream.   So we had to move all our stuff due to a leaky toilet...good news is they comped us for a one night stay.  We had complained on day 2 and had 3 different workers tell us it was a floor issue since they hadn't been sealed properly any water went under the vinyl plank but when we left the room the carpet in front of our door was soaked so they finally had to admit it was a leak.

We didn't feel much like doing HHN after that so we tried Orchid Court for the first time...omg the sushi was wonderful, the guys got a saki flight and I enjoyed a rum punch.  We left there and went to Strongwater where we enjoyed a few cocktails and tapas.  Right now the guys are swimming and I'm relaxing in the new room.  Let me just say we have decided to stay at Sapphire Falls the next time...not impressed with Aventura.  Although the iPad is nice, I can do without it.  

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## tink1957

tinydancer09 said:


> Helllllooooo from universal!
> We got here Tuesday and did HHN Wed/Thurs. been a super lazy trip and only doing little By little.
> Scary Tales was by far our favorite house. Killer clowns favorite scare zone.... though favorite charters are the guys on stilts in harvest.
> 
> Hope All are well! Sitting out here in the lobby waiting on house keeping. They came in and took the trash and towels...... and nothing else. So now we have no towels, tp, etc
> Been staying in Loews for 13 years and that was a first. Also had an amazing crew on the boat back from
> Dinner. YMCA and sweet Caroline was sung and danced by all on board.
> 
> 40 some days to the wedding!
> Sorry I’ve been a ghost. I think of you guys often! Really hope you’re all well!


Hey TinyD...we were on the same boat last night...what fun!  It was such a great way to end the night.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hey TinyD...we were on the same boat last night...what fun!  It was such a great way to end the night.


_Now what are the odds of seeing someone you haven't seen in a long time on the same boat last night!!!
That is sweet!

You still have 4 more hours to catch hhn __tonight _

_That is sad about your room issues._
_But you are in a different room and still have days left for your trip._
_Hope the rest of your stay is much better!_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Enjoyed our meetup today...we could have talked for hours if Carole had the time.  It was a pleasure meeting monyk and lovely to see Carole again after missing her for a few years.  Thanks to Tom for the sangria.
> 
> We missed HHN tonight after dealing with a room issue which resulted in us having to switch rooms right before we planned to leave for stay and scream.   So we had to move all our stuff due to a leaky toilet...good news is they comped us for a one night stay.  We had complained on day 2 and had 3 different workers tell us it was a floor issue since they hadn't been sealed properly any water went under the vinyl plank but when we left the room the carpet in front of our door was soaked so they finally had to admit it was a leak.
> 
> We didn't feel much like doing HHN after that so we tried Orchid Court for the first time...omg the sushi was wonderful, the guys got a saki flight and I enjoyed a rum punch.  We left there and went to Strongwater where we enjoyed a few cocktails and tapas.  Right now the guys are swimming and I'm relaxing in the new room.  Let me just say we have decided to stay at Sapphire Falls the next time...not impressed with Aventura.  Although the iPad is nice, I can do without it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night



Well, sorry about your hassles.......shame you had such stuff to deal with........but hopefully new room will be much better.........

You went to two of my favourite places tonight.........Orchids and StrongWater.......nice! 

Yep, Sapphire is so much nicer than Aventura.......and you are so welcome........it was a lovely meet up, and yes, we could have sat there all day! Was so nice catching up and spending time with you and MonyK..........


Had a fabulous horror night tonight........wasn’t as quiet as Wednesday but not as busy as opening night.......so much  fun............had a few good scares from all the houses we went in tonight..........Vamp 85 is a huge amount of fun......had a weird conversation with Prince and Michael Jackson tonight..........yep, that was weird.......lol........

Time for bed though.......been a long day.............


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I really want to be asleep right now. Why am I still awake? B is at the homecoming dance and I’m not sure if one of her friends is bringing her home or if I will have to go get her. DH has to get up early to do something for work tomorrow, so he is already asleep.



ckmiles said:


> Good evening!  Finished up my last day of work before vacation!
> less than 48 hours now!  Feels like its been forever and yet its here (Im sure you all totally understand what that feels like)


 Safe travels and have a great trip.



Tgrgrl said:


> Charade, I had my thyroid removed 6 years ago, non cancerous but I had goiters that were affecting my breathing at night. After surgery, I was on Synthroid for 5 years but started feeling sluggish & a lot of weight gain so switched to genetic Levothyroxine. I feel so much better and have lost about 30 lbs. Only side effect is some hair loss....so, do I continue to be a thinner balding woman....or a fluffy full headed one....sigh.
> 
> Schumi, so glad you had a meetup today!  I am looking forward to the pool day Oct 4th with pattyw!
> 
> If anyone is visiting Orlando Oct 22-Nov 4th & wants to go to Kennedy Space Center, I can get discount tickets for $19 adults & $15 for kids up to age 11. It’s the only time they offer a discount to Brevard County residents & I can buy up to 6 tickets per visit. Let me know.


 I think I will be taking Levothyroxine. I’m going to pick up my prescription tomorrow.  I wish I could join you at Kennedy Space Center. I went a few times when I lived in FL. I shot an assignment for my photography class there. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention about the guns discussion a few posts back...
> So today a friend chaperoned his preschool son on a field trip to our local Publix ( grocery store). It was sprinkling this morning so my friend had his black umbrella in hand as he entered the store. Well, someone saw him, though it was a rifle, called 911, and 10 cop cars & the swat team swarmed the store and held my friend at gunpoint, WITH HIS CHILD, for a few minutes until they could determine that it was, indeed, an umbrella & not an assault weapon. Crazy huh??? Such is life nowadays.


Crazy and sad that this should happen. Years ago my dh had assigned one of his classes to write and film a tv show episode. One of the groups decided that they wanted to do a story about a robbery. They filmed in one classmates neighborhood. They had toy guns, but the neighbors didn’t know they were filming a class assignment and called the police. The following year he told the next class the story and told them not to do anything involving guns. One group thought it would be okay if they filmed inside someone’s apartment.  Well, the neighbors saw silhouettes of people with guns in a apartment and called the police. He now tells his classes if they do anything involving guns it is automatic failure. 



tinydancer09 said:


> Helllllooooo from universal!


 Good to see you again.



tinydancer09 said:


> Also had an amazing crew on the boat back from
> Dinner. YMCA and sweet Caroline was sung and danced by all on board.


We did this on our trip only it was Living on a Prayer. 

It has taken me 45 minutes to type this post. Still waiting to hear from B.


----------



## Charade67

Kiddo is home safe and sound. I ended up going to the school to get her and a friend. Her friend “M” can’t drive due to a vision condition, so friend “C” volunteered to take them all to the football game. C didnt stay for the dance because she injured her leg playing in the powderpuff football game. I dropped M off at her house and now B and I are home. Time for sleep.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> _I've missed you !
> I had put your name in the shout outs of MIA homies here
> 
> I see you have a new avator picture
> Jaws is larger than you......
> but then, they don't call you tiny dancer for nothin'
> 
> 
> Have fun at the darkside and bet you loved hhn.
> Will you be there more days ?
> Hope the rest of your vacation goes fine.
> 
> 
> The big day is coming, yay!
> Wish you a lovely wedding and happiness forever _


We’re checking out on Sunday. Tomorrow’s last day and 1 year anniversary of getting engaged. We plan on catching some shows and relaxing on the back deck of hogs head prior to heading in early. Micah has training early Sunday and I’ll be packing up the room and sending down to bell. If times left over I’ll go on a solo adventure. It’s been a wonderful trip. He got home from deployment in July (end of) and we haven’t had a second to slow down and actual enjoy him being home yet. Had to hit the ground running and fall back into everyday. This trip was much needed to stop and spend time together.



tink1957 said:


> Hey TinyD...we were on the same boat last night...what fun!  It was such a great way to end the night.


Wait wait wait. We were on the same boat 9/21 around 9? Or you had the same captain and also party boat?
If we were in the same boat then wow! What are the chances! Wish I would have realized and said hello!


----------



## tink1957

tinydancer09 said:


> Wait wait wait. We were on the same boat 9/21 around 9? Or you had the same captain and also party boat?
> If we were in the same boat then wow! What are the chances! Wish I would have realized and said hello!


Not the same boat since it happened on Thursday around 10:30. (edited to add: it was around 12, I forgot we went to Cowfish after HHN) The same captain probably does it every night but it was a highlight of our trip...I just thought he did it to shut up the couple who were arguing on the seat across from us. (it worked)


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans Family 









Morning Tink ......... sorry to hear about your bad room experience. So nice to hear they comped your room for a night To try and make amends.........I read a really bad review on Aventura on Trip Advisor a few days ago and then the rest of the reviews were better.......I hope the rest of you’re stay is good.


Nice to see you back tinyd.......you have been missed........you and your fiancé enjoy the remainder of your trip at  Universal.......Your wedding day will be here before you know it.


Safe travels to ckmiles



Mac has 4 sleeps........pattyw and I have 5 sleeps........and Keisha 7 sleeps.....I think I got those right......it’s close girls




Off to get ready to go to a Halloween craft show this morning.......there is a lady there that’s sells the best cinnamon rolls ever.......supposed to rain here so will take my big umbrella.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we had that same boat captain one night on our August trip. I was not sure little one was so amused, but all were singing and enjoying the songs.

Yeah, Tgrgrl, sad to say, guns are all to common now.  Nice offer, but not around that time this year.  

Well, hello all homies!  Fall arrives today, and a nice sunny start before that cold low weather system brings the cool and all day rain tomorrow.

But today is Saturday 

 

Yes it is, so time for a shower, kids are still in bed, and DH our the door early, so a nice, quiet morning.  Watching some English football and sipping some tea.

Safe travels CK, sorry to miss ya, but have an awesome trip.  

TinyD, sounds like you are quite enjoying your trip.  Enjoy your pictures.  Hate when you have room issues.  

That goes to Tink too, glad to hear you are feeling better, but also had room issues.  Yes, after eating in Adventura’s food court and rooftop bar, have no desire to stay there.  

Later homies, may all have a relaxing and good Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Robo, hope all is well out your way.  Hope your cofffee is hot in your HHN mug.

Yep countdowns are ticking away.  9 is my number.  Will be nice to say hello to some of you homies.


----------



## Robo56

I look forward to seeing you Lynne.

Going to see my Sis this morning as we are going to craft fair together.........will tell her you are going to miss burying year head on her back going through haunted houses this HHN......LOL

We remember the great fun we had last year at HHN with you.

I need to get scootin.....


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Don't you count cat noses before you leave on your trips?_



Yes!! That's the last thing we do before closing the door!



Robo56 said:


> Mac has 4 sleeps........pattyw and I have 5 sleeps........and Keisha 7 sleeps.....I think I got those right......it’s close girls





@tinydancer09 - Wow! So close to your big day!! 

Happy Saturday! First day of fall! It's always bittersweet- the first day of fall makes me sad that summer is gone but it's my birthday! Today we are going to paint our kitchen! Lots of wash to do, too! How am I going to get all this done in 5 days????

Have a great day all!!

This is what's happening in my house right now!


----------



## Charade67

Happy fall everyone. We are supposed to have cooler temps today, but the rain is also supposed to return. 

I have been awake for less than half an hour and I’m already annoyed. DH is at school this morning filming videos he needs for his online classes. He just texted me and asked me to bring him B’s clarinet. He wants to use it for a prop. I was about to start house cleaning and laundry. I don’t really want to drive across town to the university. Week, I’m taking hime B’s old, plastic student clarinet. Not the nice wooden one she got from Lynne’s daughter. 

Happy birthday Patty!


----------



## Lynne G

To Patty!


----------



## tink1957

to patty! hope you have an amazing day


----------



## Monykalyn

Patty!
HHN was a blast last night.  My feet hurt by end lol! Surprisingly traffic wasn’t too bad getting out. Went up to Vineland to Turkey Lake to Central Florida parkway back to resort. Think it’s helped I basically went opposite way of everyone’s else’s heading to I4. 

Slept til almost 10 am. Can’t remember last time I slept that late. Coffee in newly acquired mug. Went shopping after meetup with Carol and Vicki.  So nice to finally put faces to names although I did recognize Carol fro the back thanks to her awesome TR!


schumigirl said:


> Had lovely meet with MonyK and Vicki today.........was so lovely meeting up! Wish it had been longer......
> 
> Now off to HHN after a few wines in Club Lounge.........
> 
> Have fun.........it’s Friday night!


It was fun and omg how time did fly. Hope you had a lovely rest of your day!



Tgrgrl said:


> If anyone is visiting Orlando Oct 22-Nov 4th & wants to go to Kennedy Space Center, I can get discount tickets for $19 adults & $15 for kids up to age 11. It’s the only time they offer a discount to Bre


Dang-not sure I can talk DH into another trip. Although he did get a very nice bonus check that was much more than he thought it would be...hmmm. Great prices for those tickets!


tink1957 said:


> Enjoyed our meetup today...we could have talked for hours if Carole had the time. It was a pleasure meeting monyk and lovely to see Carole again after missing her for a few years. Thanks to Tom for the sangria.


Yes I second this.  Many thanks to Tom for the sangria too! Y’all are just as nice in person as on these boards. I’ve met 5 people from the disboards and each one has been simply lovely.  It’s too easy to forget in today’s world that the world is made up of individuals and not faceless “others”.  Credit to the mods of these boards too, it can’t  be an easy job...

Finally stumbled down to pool for a bit-5oclock somewhere right? Kiddo wants to go to IOA later. May stay in that park til 8, citywalk for dinner then hit HH for a bit. Dd is loving the scare zones, and she wants to do Dead Exposure (again). It’s where she’s gotten the most scares, although the first clown girl in H4 Gott us both really good last night. And I apologize to the Michaels for literally screaming in their faces omg. Think fact we were tired lowered our guard.  We were wide awake for drive back Tom resort though lol!!

Hmm maybe another cocktail, shower, nap. 

Happy Saturday and safe travels to all with trips planned. (Is it bad that I’m thinking of reserving room for next fall already.??)


----------



## macraven

_Party time 




  to pattyw who is celebrating by painting  walls today 

Take time out for 


Sending you birthday wishes !




Happy trails to all that are planning their trips soon
Have safe travels 


Go with the Mac plan 
If you forgot to pack something...
Buy it in Orlando _


----------



## Lynne G

Nope MonyK, already had booked RPR for next October months ago.  May tack on some Mouse time before it.  I usually do, though not nearly as far out as I try to book with Universal. 

Some shopping today, some for me, then some for little one.  She got a beautiful pair of pumps that I know she can wear year round, and a very nice leather jacket.  Ah, and she’s left for work.  

Time to chill before a what for dinner.

Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!!   Very much appreciated!!

We actually took some time out from our painting prep to go to our local Six Flags Park- Darien Lake. Troy wanted to look into working there for their Fright Fest as they were interviewing today. He worked there last year doing photos. So, he got a job for the month of October working as a tech person for the haunted houses!! Maybe someday, he can work at HHN!!! So we had some lunch & went on a few rides! Nice birthday afternoon!

Now- back to frog taping to prep for painting tomorrow morning!! 
Chilling some sparkling wine for later!

Monyk- Glad you had a great time at HHN! And planning for next year now! Like Lynne says, why not?? She's way ahead and has a room for next fall!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Pattyw


----------



## ckmiles

Happy Birthday Patty!!


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels ckmiles 

Tomorrow I will wave to all the planes I see in the sky

Wave back.._


----------



## Charade67

Well, I got nothing accomplished that I wanted to do today. When I left home to take the clarinet to dh I texted him and asked where to meet him. No response. I got to the campus but couldn’t park anywhere. All of the lots were closed because today is a game day. I parked in a nearby shopping center and texted dh again. 25 minutes later he finally calls and tells me where to meet him. By the time i got home it was almost time for lunch. Oh, I forgot to mention yesterday that in addition to the underactive thyroid dx my blood sugar levels are getting high. I asked B where she wanted to get lunch and she said Panera. Okay, no problem. I skipped my usual pasta dish and got a salad instead. Later she tells me that tomorrow at Music Man rehearsal they are having a pot luck dinner, so she needs to bring something. (Dh neglected to mention this as well.) She wanted to make those individual cheesecakes that I had made before, so off we went to Kroger. Tonight at supper she decides to mention that she got a run in the tights that I got her for her Music Man costume. Um...why didn’t you mention that while we were out today? So off we went in the rain (yes, it’s back) and the dark to find a new pair of tights. Thankfully Target had some. I am now at home in my pyjamas, and have no plans to leave this house until tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_Charade 

You top my day hands down!

I would have pulled my hair out ...

But you are a good wife and mom and very good to help your family no matter what 

You have the patience of Job 

I bet you will sleep good tonight 

I find my glucose levels do rise due to my thyroid Issues 

I have the blood draws regularly so the Endo keep watch for all my levels

Your doc might do more frequent tests to watch your sugar levels

_


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Not looking forward to more blood tests. I have deep veins and do not bleed well. I’m going to try to help myself out by cutting back on sugar and carbs. This isn’t going to be easy. My family loves pasta.


----------



## macraven

_I hear you about blood draws.

I'm the biggest wimp and freak out when the word needles is involved.

I am down to them being able to use one vein in one arm now.


Usually once your thyroid medication is the right dose, you normally have rechecks once a year.
Mine still is not consistant for my endo's liking.

A lot depends on your doctor how often he wants to check the levels.

You might get lucky and only have the thryoid levels checked annually._


----------



## pattyw

Charade- hope you're relaxing this evening after your hectic day! I'm sure DH and B appreciate all you do! I'm with you- we love pasta! Maybe cutting back some will help so you can still enjoy it sometimes!

Kitchen is painted! May need another coat tomorrow! The three of us are watching The Incredibles. Time for a little wine!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Kitchen is painted! May need another coat tomorrow! The three of us are watching The Incredibles. Time for a little wine!



I first read that as “May need another CAT tomorrow.” I think the cute picture was messing with my brain.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I first read that as “May need another CAT tomorrow.” I think the cute picture was messing with my brain.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, went to bed at 11:30, told older one lights out at 1 am, when I heard him still playing with his online friends.  Upon passing little one’s room, he declared she was watching her iPad.  That was remedied too.  Then by 5 am heard the rain and wet streets, so was awake, and decided could not get back to sleep.  Gonna be a long day, and a nap may be in the cards.  

Charade, I hope you find the right dose and feel better.  I too hate needles.  I try not to look, and tend to bruise wherever I am poked.  


So have a lovely, relaxing Sunday.  The week enfolds, and the one week that many homies are traveling, most going, a few coming back.  May all that travel this week, safe travel.

With that, I need to make tea.  Cool start, and a rainy one too.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning, homies _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

 

 

 


Morning  Mac and Lynne.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac and Robo.  

Decided to not wake the kids and went grocery shopping.  All done.  Woot.  

Now more tea, car said temp was 58.  Eek!


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Lynne, Mac & Robo! You're good Lynne- already accomplished shopping!!

Good morning to all of you getting started and traveling!!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday! Housework and watching football today- not expecting much from my Bills but will still watch and hope for the best!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning mac, Robo and Lynne.

I was awakened at 7:30 this morning by loud techno music coming from the next room.  After the 2nd song I tried knocking on the wall but it still continued ...probably couldn't hear cause the music was so loud.  I called star services to complain and held the phone up next to the wall so they could hear...she apologized and said they would send security right away.  I think they may have called since it stopped about 30 seconds after I hung up.
 Bet they regret putting those bluetooth speakers in every room   I don't mind people playing music at a reasonable hour and if I like the music but we had been up late the night before for HHN.  I did manage to fall asleep again and I  dreamed a psycho girl was in the next room and she said I was on her list now....thanks HHN. 

We really are having a fun trip in spite of the room problems.  It was busy last night but we managed to do 4 houses.  Dead Exposure was much better than I was expecting.  It's still a tie between Poltergeist and Scary Tales for my favorite.  Tonight is our last HHN night so I hope we can get in the 2 we haven't seen and revisit our faves.

We went to Margaritaville last night after HHN and had volcano nachos and drinks.  I tried the blackberry margarita in honor of our friend Carole.  It was tasty.
Have a great day everyone...were heading to NBC to watch the Falcons game at 1:00 and yay for the Braves NL East Champs


----------



## tink1957

Hi patty  I missed you post.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Hi patty  I missed you post.



 Tink!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yep how to start the day. Morning all!
Did IOA yesterday with our after 4 EP. Actually didn’t get into park until after 5 as we stopped to eat in NBC grill. Extremely attentive service-yeah they were doing a survey as you left on the service . Good food.

Went to HHN after-got through Seeds of extinction (horrible fog machine in waiting line-even express if you happen to get stuck right by it).  House was ok. Did Carnival Graveyard again- that is becoming one of my faves, want to do it again tonight. Watched vamp show again. Then we decided we were tired and headed out around 1130. Slept til after 9 again.
Cloudy and looks like rain right now. Heading back to Studios this afternoon to hit a few rides that aren’t open during HHN, then stay n scream holding. 

Last night definitely larger and rowdier crowd. Obnoxious clearly intoxicated dude in line behind us in SoI- his friends literally put their hands over his mouth a couple times to shut him up. He might have gotten an elbow from me in the house as he was literally breathing down my neck -kept his distance after that, then cut around and through grass and stalked off once we were out. His friends were discussing how to catch him and stick him in cab to get him home-think they were fed up with him too

Has been so fun but we e averaged over 10k steps a day and legs are feeling it lol!

Safe travels to all whether coming or going! Looking forward to reports.




​


----------



## keishashadow

Stated to pull stuff to pack today, I can smell vacation.  In turkey coma, have enough for at least tomorrow leftovers woot.  So much to do, so little time 

Finally watched trick r treat, loved it, especially the end.  Reminded me of tales from the crypt.



tink1957 said:


> Enjoyed our meetup today...we could have talked for hours if Carole had the time.  It was a pleasure meeting monyk and lovely to see Carole again after missing her for a few years.  Thanks to Tom for the sangria.
> 
> We missed HHN tonight after dealing with a room issue which resulted in us having to switch rooms right before we planned to leave for stay and scream.   So we had to move all our stuff due to a leaky toilet...good news is they comped us for a one night stay.  We had complained on day 2 and had 3 different workers tell us it was a floor issue since they hadn't been sealed properly any water went under the vinyl plank but when we left the room the carpet in front of our door was soaked so they finally had to admit it was a leak.
> 
> We didn't feel much like doing HHN after that so we tried Orchid Court for the first time...omg the sushi was wonderful, the guys got a saki flight and I enjoyed a rum punch.  We left there and went to Strongwater where we enjoyed a few cocktails and tapas.  Right now the guys are swimming and I'm relaxing in the new room.  Let me just say we have decided to stay at Sapphire Falls the next time...not impressed with Aventura.  Although the iPad is nice, I can do without it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night



Way to make lemonade.  OC’s sushi is top notch. Wish I could say the same re the stuff I had last night at fancy place that stunk . How do you mess up udon noodles?



schumigirl said:


> Well, sorry about your hassles.......shame you had such stuff to deal with........but hopefully new room will be much better.........
> 
> You went to two of my favourite places tonight.........Orchids and StrongWater.......nice!
> 
> Yep, Sapphire is so much nicer than Aventura.......and you are so welcome........it was a lovely meet up, and yes, we could have sat there all day! Was so nice catching up and spending time with you and MonyK..........
> 
> 
> Had a fabulous horror night tonight........wasn’t as quiet as Wednesday but not as busy as opening night.......so much  fun............had a few good scares from all the houses we went in tonight..........Vamp 85 is a huge amount of fun......had a weird conversation with Prince and Michael Jackson tonight..........yep, that was weird.......lol........
> 
> Time for bed though.......been a long day.............



Wait, MJ & his purple majesty are i n Vamp scare zone?  Jr may die 



pattyw said:


> Good morning Lynne, Mac & Robo! You're good Lynne- already accomplished shopping!!
> 
> Good morning to all of you getting started and traveling!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday! Housework and watching football today- not expecting much from my Bills but will still watch and hope for the best!



Viking slayers eh?  Congrats, it’s been quite the dry spell.  Have feeing we are slipping into one, dread tomorrow night.

Happy BD, trip is close enough to call it a BD trip!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Viking slayers eh? Congrats, it’s been quite the dry spell. Have feeing we are slipping into one, dread tomorrow night.
> 
> Happy BD, trip is close enough to call it a BD trip!



It was a good day in Bills country!  
Ooh- just checked who's playing tomorrow- The Bucs are on fire so far! I didn't realize the Steelers are 0-1-1. Your Steelers are very good at bouncing back, though!

Thx for the Birthday wishes!

I'm with you- have bags pulled out and adding stuff each day!


----------



## Monykalyn

Kid is loving vamp scare zone


----------



## pattyw

Cute picture Monyk!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wait, MJ & his purple majesty are i n Vamp scare zone?  Jr may die
> 
> !



Your son is going to love that zone if he’s a fan of those guys..........I danced with Freddie Mercury and Prince to a Madonna song the other night lol......not a bad way to spend an evening..........that is a fun zone.........

Freddie was missing while we were there tonight........but Prince is so cool and quite like him..........MJ is so good too and so much fun........the SA in that zone are top notch........I think the three of you will love it.........lots of 80’s music all night.........



Not too mobbed tonight.......heard last night was not fun to be there.........some of the things in the houses weren’t working tonight, noticeably Poltergeist........

And a lot cooler!!!! Good night..........next one is Wednesday...........

Time for bed.........


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, very nice picture.  Glad your DD was enjoying HHN too.  

Schumi, thanks for the live reports, and good to hear was not as mobbed last night, even with some house things not working.  Spoils the fun a bit, then.






  and, it's Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, ladies and gents, the start of another work week for many of us homies.  The rest, hello, it's Monday. 

The weather report:  A lousy week, yes, rain is predicted, with thunderstorms to dot the week, today, and including Friday, we will see rain every stinking day.  5 days of rain.  Even the weather guy was lamenting that we will not see the sun for days, as this low weather system will just not leave.  Hoping the high weather system arriving from the North, will finally be strong enough to push this rainy weather away for the week-end.  Was a wet, and very dark commute.  

And even happy news, 7 is my number, and next Monday's post will be a live Mouse one.  Here's hoping a get a room ready before I arrive.

With that, a funny:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time for tea, AC is cranking, so sweater is ready and so is the tea. 

Later homies, have a marvelous Monday, and hope all are doing well.  

Pack those bags!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!!

Off from work today- lots to do!! A little yard work, housework, laundry, shopping!! And...Packing!!

Yay for Lucky 7 Lynne!!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Monday Sans family  I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It sounds like lots of vacation prep... Mac, Keisha, Robo Lynne and Patty I hope you guys have a safe and great travel there. It sounds like so much fun. I can't wait till I can go at a time and have some Dis meets. You guys are great and I know I would have a great time! CKmiles I hope your trip down went well. Tink I hope you have a great trip back.

It has been a busy couple of days. I find myself in the room with the newbies...they are making themselves comfy. I know they want out of the room but they have to wait a bit. I called our local low cost spay clinic and they cant 'take them till the 16th. I am a little upset we have to wait that long but oh well... They are both sweet to us however, they seem to be having some tiffs amongst themselves. We are taking it one day at a time.

The weather has been kind of ...We had nice weather Saturday but got chilly yesterday and this morning I woke up to 46 I love my warm weather. This week we are going to have some rain but hoping it will be nice for the weekend. We are suppose to take our two friends to our 6 flags park for fright fest. It should be fun. We were there on Saturday with the squad. Brian and I play pokemon go with the teens so we had a community day there. It was fun and with the dining plan I didn't have to feed them...These teens eat a lot!!! I am proud of myself I walked through a haunt zone and interacted with one person. However it was still light a little so they said it doesn't count LOL!! Yesterday was an at home day cleaning, homework I made home made pizza and just chilled.

Patty ...I hope you had a great day! I have heard that 6 flags just bought Darien Lake again. I know the park could use some TLC I hope six flags puts some money there. It's nice to have your local park in good shape. That sounds like a cool job for him even though it is temporary. You're  right with experience it could get him work at HHN I am glad you had a nice visit and enjoyed some rides.

Monykalyn Thanks for the work from home idea. I have registered with the shopper but haven't done it  yet. I am going to check out the steri-cycle. I am also looking at some other things. I would love to be able to do something like this. Glad that your trip is going great and you had a nice meet up. Sangria is amazing!!! Safe travels home!

Ckmiles I hear you on the checking thing before we leave. I check doors on kitties rooms, and all the lights and kitchen appliances. I wait till everyone is in the car though (my little secret) they would look at me like I am crazy. I hope your trip is going great!

Schumi sounds like a great trip so far!! Keep it going!! It is nice to hear other people like the warm weather. We hare so in the minority with our friends and family. They like the cold

Tink sorry you had room issues, that stinks!! Glad they compensated you it helps a little. I am glad to hear about reports from here it helps with trip planning. It sounds like you are having a great trip! The meet up sounded great and sangria is always nice safe travels home!!

Charade Sorry to hear about your thyroid and new meds. The blood draws ... I have almost passed out so many times. I get queasy from it. I started putting an ice pack on the back of my neck and put my head down. It has helped in the past. I have small veins so they usually have to try once or twice. I find that drinking lots of water before can help the veins pop. I hope you can start feeling better soon. Pasta is our staple food here!! It is so hard to cut out I am trying though! Good luck! Liv is notorious for telling me she needs things last minute.

Lynne Your weather seems to be the closest to mine. I think the worse combination is cold and wet....I hear you on the band with your DD. Liv is really good and does enjoy it when she plays. Her thing is finding time to practice. I am hoping she stays with it and can do something in the future. If not, it is okay with me I just want her to be happy and stress free. Her band teacher and mentor who died last year has effected her a lot in different ways. I think he is one of the reasons she keeps going. He had high hopes for her. He was also a close personal friend of ours so it is nice to see her feel that way for him. I hope you have a great trip

Mac You and your kitties are welcome any time...I am sorry to hear how you feel about blood draws. It really can be so stressful, who needs that on top of everything. I hope your packing is going good and hope you have a great trip and Dis meets.

Tgrgrl I hope Marshmellow and the little one are going  good. That is so scary for anyone let a lone a little one to go through.

Robo thank you for the kind words! I am glad you are feeling well and I hope you have a great trip and meet ups

I just want to say my Sans family for all the support, kind words and for being the great family that you are. I look forward to meet ups in the future! You guys are the best!! Hello to any family I missed!!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> They are both sweet to us however, they seem to be having some tiffs amongst themselves. We are taking it one day at a time.



Kids! I'm sure they'll be good with each other- they're still probably nervous in a new place. 



bobbie68 said:


> Patty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I hope you had a great day! I have heard that 6 flags just bought Darien Lake again. I know the park could use some TLC I hope six flags puts some money there. It's nice to have your local park in good shape. That sounds like a cool job for him even though it is temporary. You're right with experience it could get him work at HHN I am glad you had a nice visit and enjoyed some rides.



Thx for the Birthday wishes!  

We're excited that Six Flags bought Darien Lake again! It's a nice park and so close to us! It's the first year in many that they will have Halloween activities. We'll have to check it out!  They had an amazing sale on season passes- we ended up buying them and they're good at all Six Flags! So, we will be making local visits and seeking out other Six Flags, too! And we purchased the dining plan, too! Great deal!!

Have fun at Frightfest this weekend!!


----------



## bobbie68

Patty that is great for you guys. Glad you bought season passes. Yea you can't beat the deal and you can visit others. We do like to visit other parks. If you ever decide to go to SFNE let me know I am close to there! We usually buy the dining plan but I usually front it for the teens (squad) but a little tight for us this year. I am hoping that they can save their money and we can get it on Black Friday! The food is really good at our park so I feel it is a great deal! 

LOL I am sure your  right about them being nervous...I guess it doesn't matter the skin type siblings can be siblings

You're welcome!!! Thank you I am excited for taking our friends this weekend. They haven't been to a park in a long time. I told Brian to find out if they like the haunted housed, so I can put some money aside for Brian and Charlie to do it with  them. Liv and I will be inside watching from our safe zone LOL!!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...just a quick drive by before embarking on our last day at the darkside.  We're off to see the mouse tomorrow.

Had a fun day yesterday in spite of the Falcons losing.  We did 3 houses then walked around enjoying the scarezones.

Here's a pic of me with the Killer Klowns...
Have a great day everyone


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Here's a pic of me with the Killer Klowns...



Nice picture- I like them in the daylight!

Have fun at Disney!!


----------



## bobbie68

Awesome pic!! I love the shirt! Looks like a great time. Enjoy the mouse!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> If you ever decide to go to SFNE let me know I am close to there!



Great- good to know! The closest ones to us would be Great Escape in Lake George, Great Adventure in NJ, and Six Flags New England!


----------



## bobbie68

pattyw said:


> Great- good to know! The closest ones to us would be Great Escape in Lake George, Great Adventure in NJ, and Six Flags New England!



Awesome!! 

We go to SF New Jersey a couple of times a year. It is a great park. We haven't been to SF Great Escape in about 10 years and of course my home park SF New England I am there weekly. SF New England is smaller but we have some good rides. We do have Holidays in the Park here. It started last year and it was really nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Bobbie, I think one of the reasons little one quit, was not only was she just okay, sat 2nd seat most of the time I saw her, but she hated the band teacher.  She was all set to do marching band, but since that same band teach teaches both junior and senior high, she decided no more clarinet.  I'm with you in that, generally what makes her happy, is fine with me.  I am glad she is trying hard with her academic stuff this year.  8 college credits when she graduates, so that should help her in college.  I am thinking if Dorney Park has a decent discount on annual passes, I may buy her one for Christmas.  She's much more of a thrill rider than older one is.  He does not mind any coaster, but he's not as eager to get on then her.

May try that lunchtime walk.  Seems very overcast, and not that bright out, but hey, so far the clouds don't look like rain right now, and a slight breeze is making the 70 degrees feel cool.  I may be wearing a jacket to the airport, but will happily change to shorts and T shirt when I land.  I too am a hot weather lover.  HeHe, when I was talking with little one about when her and older one are on their own, we may either move, or be a snow bird, and she said, yeah, you should buy a condo on the beach one of these days.  Ah, knows me well. LOL


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans Family


----------



## Robo56

Monyk love the pic of your daughter and MJ.......I bet she is having a blast.


Morning Tink .....you look great......the blackberry margarita looked yummy........great pic of you and the Killer Klowns.......hope you all have a great day today at the Parks.



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Monday Sans family I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It sounds like lots of vacation prep... Mac, Keisha, Robo Lynne and Patty I hope you guys have a safe and great travel there. It sounds like so much fun. I can't wait till I can go at a time and have some Dis meets. You guys are great and I know I would have a great time! CKmiles



Thank you.......really looking forward to meeting up with members of the Sans family and HHN.

Morning  Mac, Schumi, Keisha, pattyw,charade, Lynne, tlinus and all family I have missed


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Robo, think you are in that see ya later mode soon too.  Hope you are having a good day, and enjoying your mug with hot coffee.  Since our football team won, medium coffee is a buck at a local coffee place.  So, hot coffee for me, as it was a cooler day, and not cold, but dreary out.  

Eh, the wind seems to be picking up, that usually means rain is soon.  Yeah, those clouds look dark.  Here's hoping a no window wipers using for home commute.

Yo Patty, woot to that 2 day countdown.  


Am trying to ensure my wash is done before Sunday night, otherwise, a very early morning will be more busy then I want it to be.  Final errands will be done this week-end too, as kids can pick out food for the weeks, otherwise, is on them if they want more.  I know they will order out at least once.  And trying to talk DH into taking little one on a college visit while I am gone.  It's local, so should not take most of his day.  I'll have to remind him the night before, so will put that reminder in phone.  I never thought I'd use my phone for more than calling.  Now, I'm like a fish to water.  LOL











  - this will be a long day.  LOL


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Hey Robo, think you are in that see ya later mode soon too. Hope you are having a good day, and enjoying your mug with hot coffee. Since our football team won, medium coffee is a buck at a local coffee place. So, hot coffee for me, as it was a cooler day, and not cold, but dreary out.



Afternoon Lynne .

It’s rainy and gloomy here today.

Late start to the day for me ...yep.....in the deciding what to pack mode now....did put the suitcases in my office the other day.  Will bring them down on Wednesday and get them packed......I fly out Thursday early afternoon....won’t go up to Orlando until Sunday.......seems like just yesterday trip was 8 weeks away and now it’s almost here..


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, aren't you part of the last minute packing group?  LOL.

Robo, a big wahoo for you too, 3 day countdown.  Will be nice to see ya again.  Will be on a very early flight that Monday, but visiting the mouse first.  At least for 3 nights.  Nicely, mouse has a 4 day military ticket.  Though I am thinking about buying an AP for there one of these days.  Never had one before, but have had a Universal one for years now.  HeHe, when little one was tall enough to ride most of the coasters, is when I got my AP.  And unlike the mouse, Universal's military ticket can be used over the holidays.  That was really nice.  

What?  I drank all that coffee?  Sigh, time for tea now.  It is going to be a long day.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie I’d we lived closer to each other, I would drive up to meet you !

But let’s count for a big meet up at the darkside sometime

Would be great to meet you and all the other homies!


Went to do requires errands and caught in the monsoon rains here

Had to come home and will do rest of the errands when rain lets up

This was to be packing  day for me but looks like it will have to be done tomorrow evening 

Unable to reach the stores on my list due to heavy rains 
Came home to wait it out 

Now I need to read back and play ketchup on what’s been posted 

Hugs to all the homies here !
_


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by to send a pm to someone I totally forgot about.......sorry!!

Studios this morning.......Yellow Dog Eats for lunch.......now heading back to go do the water rides in IOA......


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a great day so far Schumi!


----------



## keishashadow

PT had me on the weight machine today   Didn’t have my glasses. Not sure how much four plates weigh but it was challenging on the leg 

Little progress on to do list here today waiting to haul da to 2nd job  then need to pick up $50 some bucks of Pepsi at Sam’s. Special with a $25 e-gift card. Should cover thru thanksgiving meal if I hide some lol  I rarely drink soda. Like my home brewed ice tea 



pattyw said:


> It was a good day in Bills country!
> Ooh- just checked who's playing tomorrow- The Bucs are on fire so far! I didn't realize the Steelers are 0-1-1. Your Steelers are very good at bouncing back, though!
> 
> Thx for the Birthday wishes!
> 
> I'm with you- have bags pulled out and adding stuff each day!



Don’t think my team is feeling very triggerish this year. Would be nice if our franchise player deigned to don his jersey. I’m wearing my colors today but mentally have checked out this year 

Preseason hockey will keep me warm 



schumigirl said:


> Your son is going to love that zone if he’s a fan of those guys..........I danced with Freddie Mercury and Prince to a Madonna song the other night lol......not a bad way to spend an evening..........that is a fun zone.........
> 
> Freddie was missing while we were there tonight........but Prince is so cool and quite like him..........MJ is so good too and so much fun........the SA in that zone are top notch........I think the three of you will love it.........lots of 80’s music all night.........
> 
> 
> 
> Not too mobbed tonight.......heard last night was not fun to be there.........some of the things in the houses weren’t working tonight, noticeably Poltergeist........
> 
> And a lot cooler!!!! Good night..........next one is Wednesday...........
> 
> Time for bed.........



Nice to hear it slowed down a mite!

Jr is all about the 80s. He is psycho, I meant psyched...really I did lol



tink1957 said:


> Good morning...just a quick drive by before embarking on our last day at the darkside.  We're off to see the mouse tomorrow.
> 
> Had a fun day yesterday in spite of the Falcons losing.  We did 3 houses then walked around enjoying the scarezones.
> 
> Here's a pic of me with the Killer Klowns...View attachment 353621
> Have a great day everyone



Try finding two dark and gruesome escorts like that at Disney!

I’m scratched my my head at their new daily tix structure that starts 10/16.  

If they mess with my (now DVC discounted) APHs, I’m going to go round da bend  

Really hope U doesn’t tweak their tix to follow suit



macraven said:


> _Bobbie I’d we lived closer to each other, I would drive up to meet you !
> 
> But let’s count for a big meet up at the darkside sometime
> 
> Would be great to meet you and all the other homies!
> 
> 
> Went to do requires errands and caught in the monsoon rains here
> 
> Had to come home and will do rest of the errands when rain lets up
> 
> This was to be packing  day for me but looks like it will have to be done tomorrow evening
> 
> Unable to reach the stores on my list due to heavy rains
> Came home to wait it out
> 
> Now I need to read back and play ketchup on what’s been posted
> 
> Hugs to all the homies here !
> _



Totally OT but u made be think of gorilla monsoon lol



schumigirl said:


> Very quick drive by to send a pm to someone I totally forgot about.......sorry!!
> 
> Studios this morning.......Yellow Dog Eats for lunch.......now heading back to go do the water rides in IOA......



Yellow dog eats, what? Lol is that a new restaurant in park/area?


----------



## Squirlz

Day 11 in Key West.  It's been brutally hot.

 

Fortunately we now have a free bus service that circulates from one end of the island to the other with 16 stops.  Really helps.

Rusty the property cat has spent several nights with us.  Helps us to not miss ours quite so much.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- same here- doing wash!!

Keisha- I'm pulling for the Steelers tonight - and yep the Penguins are usually very good, too! Maybe someday my Buffalo teams will be champions! Please!!!!

Squirlz- Rusty is cute!! Looks so comfy! Try to keep cool!!


----------



## macraven

_Rusty looks like he is at home on your bed squirlz

95 is a typical temp for me.
Rain is what brought our temps down today.


Key West usually has great weather.
It's a shame they have record breaking temps while you are there.


Hope the temps drop down while you still have vacation time


Hi to all the homies here today
Tomorrow will be busier than today for me.
I'll drop by when I can_


----------



## pattyw

Pack it up Mac- almost time to fly!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Pack it up Mac- almost time to fly!



_You are correct...
But I have been tied up today and will do my packing and get it done tomorrow...
I have no choice....lol

My hairdresser appt was switched from today to tomorrow and I always have it done earlier.
I always worry a stylist will have a glitch in their schedule and have to cancel me out so I always do the hair before the last day before the trip.

Need to get up in the morning and check in for my flight.
Really not a rush as I already have my seat.
But the flight is sold out so won't take my time for the check in.

I'm trying to catchup with all the threads right now.

Hope all the homies are doing fine

_


----------



## ckmiles

Good evening!

Today was our first full day at universal!

We covered a lot of ground !

Started at ET, then off to MIB, then fast and furious ( boy did that ride suck), transformers, jimmy Fallon, lunch at NBC. Then off to IOA. Hulk, spider man, Kong, Jurassic Park, forbidden journey, then back to mummy, escape gingots, dinner at margaritaville. 

Now I’m in bed reading - why do those that snore fall asleep first and within seconds of getting into bed....

Had an issue trying to upgrade to an AP. Hopefully tomorrow I will try a different CM that will be helpful. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I’m going to try to sleep - without suffocating someone to stop the snoring....


----------



## macraven

_You got a lot done on your first day in the parks!

Fast and Furious opened after my last trip to the darkside.
I'm in no rush to even see it but will.

No matter how poor reviews are on new rides, I do try them out.
Then I can join the choir and whine about how awful a ride was for me......lol


Can not help you with the snorer.
I either wake Mr Mac up or take melatonin to get to sleep.


Wish I could be at UO when you are, would be great to meet up

You will be seeing other homies on this trip.
Someone take pictures for those left behind here_


----------



## Lynne G

- that's right homies, a Tuesday.  Taco Tuesday.  Also means, Robo's count is 2, and Patty's is 1.  Keisha and Mac following that countdown ever so closely.  And I and maybe another homie or two, will be a tad later.  

CK, thanks for the live report.  You did get alot done.  Yeah, park help can be hit or miss, no matter which park you are at.  Hopefully a different team member can get it right quickly for ya.  Me too, hopefully can say hello to ya in person one of these days.

With that, since Mac is getting her hairdo today, she can stop at Taco Bell.  Place your orders early, she's going to be a busy homie.

Mac, hope you got your seat number now, or shortly.  Guess you did not have a crack of early dawn flight.  See that you have that on the way home though.  Safe travels.

Ah, tea is needed, sweater already on.  AC, hello, it's almost October, the weather has been cool lately, no need for an ice box feeling today.  Sigh.

And the weather guy's report:  One word, Rain.  Yes, rain started in the very wee hours, and was a very dark and puddled commute (and hey guy with absolutely no lights on your car - hello, very hard to see ya).  And rain, including an afternoon thunderstorm tomorrow, with local flooding as we will have 2 to 4 inches of rain before the week ends.  Even rain this week-end, but we are far enough out, that can change.  Boo, we need to see the sun.  This gray and rainy period has been almost depressing.  The Fall is when you have glorious golden sunny 70's days, and brisk 60's mornings and evenings, without rain, and even snow.  Yes, one year, we had snow before Halloween.  Can you tell I already miss the warm?

Have a terrifically good Tuesday homies, get that luggage out, time for coming and going.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

 

 

 

Morning Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Robo.  Hope you are enjoying your mug of hot coffee.  And, hope you are feeling well, and ready to pack.    Will be nice to say hello later next week.


----------



## ckmiles

Morning!

Waving hi to Lynne and Robo!!

Mac!  I don’t know your specific plans for this week. But we will be in ‘hollywood’ on Thursday (last minute change in plans). So if your in Hollywood let’s say hi!!


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by.........

Had lovely meet with Matt and Rob last night.......AussieBritTraveller.........lovely guys and we got on like a house on fire!!! Again, could have sat there all night..........

ckmiles..........glad you’re here and having fun......sounds like a fabulous day!!! Will look out for you........


Noticed Loews have a sign up on all front desk stations informing guests they’ll now be doing room checks once every 24 hours whether the “still dreaming” sign is up or not. Guess they’re all following this route now. 

We have housekeepers every day so not an issue for us. 

Still deciding which park to go to today..........will wait till we walk out the hotel door........

Have a great day all...........


----------



## RAPstar

What does it say when your body is craving nothing but bloody mary mix? Not even the vodka, just the mix?


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Morning!
> 
> Waving hi to Lynne and Robo!!
> 
> Mac!  I don’t know your specific plans for this week. But we will be in ‘hollywood’ on Thursday (last minute change in plans). So if your in Hollywood let’s say hi!!



_I got up early to do my flight check in
and it was done before I made coffee....lol

You changed your parks and now I get them, oh dear me.
Will be in hollywood on Friday as the adr is set for a place there.
Doing Magic Kingdom on Thursday and have CP for lunch, and then moving to AK and hitting Boma for a late dinner.

We will have to teleport to a mutual park in order to do a mini meet!

What is your last day at wdw?
Moving over to the darkside anytime this week?_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 353878  - that's right homies, a Tuesday.  Taco Tuesday.  Also means, Robo's count is 2, and Patty's is 1.  Keisha and Mac following that countdown ever so closely.  And I and maybe another homie or two, will be a tad later.
> 
> CK, thanks for the live report.  You did get alot done.  Yeah, park help can be hit or miss, no matter which park you are at.  Hopefully a different team member can get it right quickly for ya.  Me too, hopefully can say hello to ya in person one of these days.
> 
> With that, since Mac is getting her hairdo today, she can stop at Taco Bell.  Place your orders early, she's going to be a busy homie.
> 
> Mac, hope you got your seat number now, or shortly.  Guess you did not have a crack of early dawn flight.  See that you have that on the way home though.  Safe travels.
> 
> Ah, tea is needed, sweater already on.  AC, hello, it's almost October, the weather has been cool lately, no need for an ice box feeling today.  Sigh.
> 
> And the weather guy's report:  One word, Rain.  Yes, rain started in the very wee hours, and was a very dark and puddled commute (and hey guy with absolutely no lights on your car - hello, very hard to see ya).  And rain, including an afternoon thunderstorm tomorrow, with local flooding as we will have 2 to 4 inches of rain before the week ends.  Even rain this week-end, but we are far enough out, that can change.  Boo, we need to see the sun.  This gray and rainy period has been almost depressing.  The Fall is when you have glorious golden sunny 70's days, and brisk 60's mornings and evenings, without rain, and even snow.  Yes, one year, we had snow before Halloween.  Can you tell I already miss the warm?
> 
> Have a terrifically good Tuesday homies, get that luggage out, time for coming and going.



_i tell ya our weather is screwy this week.
We got the monsoon rain yesterday and last night like you did.
I went to bed once the weather man said we had 3 " in some areas.
Other parts got up to 4"

Our area has many ridges.
Not a fun thing to drive here when it pours.
No easement on the sides unless you want to roll the car over and over off the ridge.

Earlier this  morning, rain a possibility for our area today and tomorrow 
As long as no rain in Orlando tomorrow and my time there, my place at home would have a flood and won't think twice about it....lol

This is the first year i am using Delta.
There are perks for AE holders and had my seat assigned in the main cabin when I booked the flight.

No more cattle calls ...talking to you SW....

I think you arrive next week Lynne.
Safe travels for your trip._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Another quick drive by.........
> 
> Had lovely meet with Matt and Rob last night.......AussieBritTraveller.........lovely guys and we got on like a house on fire!!! Again, could have sat there all night..........
> 
> ckmiles..........glad you’re here and having fun......sounds like a fabulous day!!! Will look out for you........
> 
> 
> Noticed Loews have a sign up on all front desk stations informing guests they’ll now be doing room checks once every 24 hours whether the “still dreaming” sign is up or not. Guess they’re all following this route now.
> 
> We have housekeepers every day so not an issue for us.
> 
> Still deciding which park to go to today..........will wait till we walk out the hotel door........
> 
> Have a great day all...........




_I'm glad you were finally able to meet the boys Schumi.
They have been fans of your reports for a very long time and now you got to put a face with a name.

With Orlando being a popular tourist area, figured all hotels would be doing the security checks sooner or later.


I say go for Dr Doom.
It's always a winner and a fun way to start the day.

I need to think about packing before my hair appointment.
But will play ketchup on the boards for now._


----------



## pattyw

Ckmiles- Sounds like a great day! Can't wait to see you Friday!! 

Safe travels tomorrow Mac! Pick me up a chalupa after your salon appointment!

Have a great day all! Happy Taco Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

_You do realize the chalupa I bring to you on Oct 5th will have seen its better days by the time you get it....

Ok, I'll have the sour cream left off so it will still be eatable._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _You do realize the chalupa I bring to you on Oct 5th will have seen its better days by the time you get it....
> 
> Ok, I'll have the sour cream left off so it will still be eatable._


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac, safe travels to you too, and will be happy to say hello to you and some other homies.

Patty, safe travels to you too, and see ya next week, by the pool.  So nice of you to offer.  I'll be switching over that day, so a dip in the pool, with music, food and friends, sounds like a good way to start my darkside part.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac, safe travels to you too, and will be happy to say hello to you and some other homies.
> 
> Patty, safe travels to you too, and see ya next week, by the pool.  So nice of you to offer.  I'll be switching over that day, so a dip in the pool, with music, food and friends, sounds like a good way to start my darkside part.



Thanks, Lynne!! Looking forward to our "chill by the pool" day!! 

Ok Mac- guess the chalupa will get messy in your carryon! We'll have a snack (and a drink, or two with little umbrellas!) when we meet!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I'm glad you were finally able to meet the boys Schumi.
> They have been fans of your reports for a very long time and now you got to put a face with a name.
> 
> With Orlando being a popular tourist area, figured all hotels would be doing the security checks sooner or later.
> 
> 
> I say go for Dr Doom.
> It's always a winner and a fun way to start the day.
> 
> I need to think about packing before my hair appointment.
> But will play ketchup on the boards for now._



It was lovely......could have chatted all night........

Dr Doom was ridden many times this morning........so much fun, but ridiculously hot.........supposed to cool down a little by tomorrow......but will still be hot enough for me........

Happy new hair day.............

Back in room for quick shower and out again...........parks are empty today.........and some lovely new additions to new Potter ride........


----------



## pattyw

HOLD the chalupa! Just saw that it's National Lobster Day!! Run to Red Lobster!!

* Red Lobster's New Deal Gets You Free Lobster Pizza for National Lobster Day*
*



*

In honor of National Lobster Day, *Red Lobster is giving out free lobster and langostino pizza on Tuesday, September 25*.
: To get the deal, *you'll have to purchase two adult entrees*


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome Patty.  Though have not been at a Red Lobster in quite a few years.  Not one close to us, and last time, not many fish fans, including little one, who can be very picky.


----------



## pattyw

We have one near us Lynne- but so much going on tonight I think I'll have to pass on the freebie Yep I get it- Troy's a picky one, too- a vegetarian that eats no veggies! Caesar salads are his go to! along with mac & cheese and pizza!


----------



## Lynne G

Then Troy would get along great with little one, Patty.  Those three food items are her go to ones also, though she also likes chicken noodle soup, BLTs (without the mayo), and mashed potatoes as well.  Last night, where we ate, they put herbs in the mashed potatoes, and the different than expected cheese in the mac and cheese, so neither were eaten, as were not to her liking.  No matter, older one eats just about everything, and we had left overs, that DH is also the clean up go to guy.  Expects doggy bags sometimes.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my goodness, nothing like commuting home in rivers that were streets and so hard and fast, sounded like you are in a car wash.  Waiting in the driveway, hoping it will stop being such a downpour.  So noisy!  Monsoon?  Why yes it feels like one.


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, ran and now dry, but oh my gosh still in an orange circle on radar.  So loud rain.


----------



## Robo56

ckmiles said:


> Started at ET, then off to MIB, then fast and furious ( boy did that ride suck), transformers, jimmy Fallon, lunch at NBC. Then off to IOA. Hulk, spider man, Kong, Jurassic Park, forbidden journey, then back to mummy, escape gingots, dinner at margaritaville.




Afternoon ck ......Wow you did cover a lot yesterday.




Lynne G said:


> Robo. Hope you are enjoying your mug of hot coffee. And, hope you are feeling well, and ready to pack.  Will be nice to say hello later next week.



Yep !!!! I do like my coffee Lynne....looking forward to the new HHN mug.....packing time will be tomorrow.




RAPstar said:


> What does it say when your body is craving nothing but bloody mary mix? Not even the vodka, just the mix?



Your craving Halloween







pattyw said:


> Have a great day all! Happy Taco Tuesday!



Love the burrito kitty.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Friends! Hope everyone is enjoying the last half of the day. It’s gin & tonic time for meeeee.

Re dining out convo: Hubs went to the Bucs/Steelers game in Tampa last night ( TG the Steelers won!) so I took the girls to Olive Garden after dance practice. We ordered 1 appetizer, 2 kids meals, 2 soft drinks and a dessert & it was $45, after tip! I think that’s ridiculously expensive for what we ordered or maybe I am just getting super cheap in my old age.......I have a pork roast in the crockpot for dinner tonight,  been smelling it all day, and I want to eat it. Right. Now.

The craziest thing happened last night.  I have my regular FB page and I also have another FB page with a made up name so I can buy/sell/trade my daughters boutique children’s clothing online privately without all my regular FB friends getting into all of my business and freaking out on how much I spend on my kids’ clothing......  Restaurants =expensive, Kids Clothing = the sky is the limit!!!   Anyway, so on my faux FB page, I started chatting with a woman about some clothing and the more we chatted, the more I had this feeling that I knew her.  Long story short, I was her FREAKING BABYSITTER 30 YEARS AGO when she was a toddler and I was high school/ college age!! Her family moved from my hometown while I was away at college and we lost touch with each other. It’s so insanely bizzare that we connected because we both were using “closet” names, and, and, get this, she now lives in Orlando!!!  We are planning on getting together next week and I cannot wait. I am still in shock over this.  The only downside is now I have to tell my husband the whole story and he is going to find out about my closet page......ugh......it’s been nice knowing ya’ll. Haha


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Sniff, ran and now dry, but oh my gosh still in an orange circle on radar.  So loud rain.



Eek Lynne! Hope that rain stops! Hate driving in rain! Sounds like time for a hot tea!



Tgrgrl said:


> she now lives in Orlando!!! We are planning on getting together next week and I cannot wait. I am still in shock over this. The only downside is now I have to tell my husband the whole story and he is going to find out about my closet page......ugh......it’s been nice knowing ya’ll. Haha



Wow- that's so funny! I have reconnected with some old friends via Facebook!  DH will be happy to know that you're saving money by using FB to sell/trade clothes and for using the other page to keep your privacy


----------



## pcstang

Hope you all have a blast at HHN! I still read along, just don’t post.


----------



## pattyw

Thanks @pcstang 

Quick break from house cleaning and packing!! I know so many of us are busy doing the same!! 

Happy travel day to Mac tomorrow! 

Hope everyone has a great evening!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends! Hope everyone is enjoying the last half of the day. It’s gin & tonic time for meeeee.
> 
> Re dining out convo: Hubs went to the Bucs/Steelers game in Tampa last night ( TG the Steelers won!) so I took the girls to Olive Garden after dance practice. We ordered 1 appetizer, 2 kids meals, 2 soft drinks and a dessert & it was $45, after tip! I think that’s ridiculously expensive for what we ordered or maybe I am just getting super cheap in my old age.......I have a pork roast in the crockpot for dinner tonight,  been smelling it all day, and I want to eat it. Right. Now.
> 
> The craziest thing happened last night.  I have my regular FB page and I also have another FB page with a made up name so I can buy/sell/trade my daughters boutique children’s clothing online privately without all my regular FB friends getting into all of my business and freaking out on how much I spend on my kids’ clothing......  Restaurants =expensive, Kids Clothing = the sky is the limit!!!   Anyway, so on my faux FB page, I started chatting with a woman about some clothing and the more we chatted, the more I had this feeling that I knew her.  Long story short, I was her FREAKING BABYSITTER 30 YEARS AGO when she was a toddler and I was high school/ college age!! Her family moved from my hometown while I was away at college and we lost touch with each other. It’s so insanely bizzare that we connected because we both were using “closet” names, and, and, get this, she now lives in Orlando!!!  We are planning on getting together next week and I cannot wait. I am still in shock over this.  The only downside is now I have to tell my husband the whole story and he is going to find out about my closet page......ugh......it’s been nice knowing ya’ll. Haha



That is an amazing story! What are the chances..........it is indeed a small world. Good luck with the mister lol.....how lovely you get to meet up........hope it’s a lovely meet! 


Sitting in Orchids having amazing sushi...........thinking about having some pool time.......or maybe not......

Looking forward to HHN tomorrow night..........

And in case I miss anyone, safe travels to all making their way down to Orlando this week........


----------



## Lynne G

Hey PC, good to know ya still around.

So far rain gone for today.  And we get the joy of thunderstorms with hail for tomorrow afternoon fun.  

Have a good night all, happy packing indeed, and yay that Schumi and her DH enjoying good food and drink.


----------



## ckmiles

Good evening!!

I walked right by Schumi!  I didn’t know you were in orchids!  I would have waved! We are going to IOA tomorrow morning in case you are around! 

MAC- we have one day park tickets that are not hoppers. J decided when we got here he wanted to visit Disney so he splurged and bought the tickets. I understand you already have plans. Maybe next time we can get together!

Patty!  Looking forward to seeing you friday!  

Waving hi to Lynne as well!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> And in case I miss anyone, safe travels to all making their way down to Orlando this week........



Is it still steaming hot?? No complaints if so! 



Lynne G said:


> Have a good night all, happy packing indeed






ckmiles said:


> Patty! Looking forward to seeing you friday!



 

My house is cleanest before vacation! Then we leave so we don't even get to enjoy it! By the time we get back, we need to start over!


----------



## macraven

Well can't say my house is the cleanest but all the litter boxes are completely cleaned until the cats eat the next meal....
and the cats have enough wet food to last them a month.
So they won't be starving

I have not been on the dis much today.
Took care of a few issues here and there type of thing and spent the rest of the time getting ready for my trip.

Many errands done and at 8 tonight was taco bell for a Chalupa.

Got hair colored and some cut.
That appointment took 3 hours today.

Have lots of hair and had two colors put in it.

It will look good until I wash it.......lol
I can't get my hair to be straight but my hairdresser can.
So it looks nice for a couple of days and then i wash it and i look like myself again.

Anyone that wants to meet up with me, contact me.
Pm or phone or email or post in the sans to get me.

We are gettig up at 5 am and leaving the house right at 5:30.

I have a layover in Atlanta so won't get to disney until maybe 11:30ish

It is pouring rain outside again.
Evening news said we were a spec away from a  4 inch rainfall yesterday evening and all through the night.

good thing i know how to swim.

My wish for all of youse homies have a great two weeks while i am gone.
I'll try to bop in here some days to see what is happening with all.
I rruly feel all of you are family to me and each other.

and it is a warm feeling no one is alone

I hope to see as many homies as i can and escpecially would like to say hi to the homies i have not heard from or the ones that don't like me
want to win you other for the fun side of life

Wish Wendy was able to make a trip to orlando.
it would llift her spirits as she is still healing from her back surgery.
Hope that she next year she will be released and allowed to do more actve things.
back pain is serious stuff!
In the badk of my mind, I keep thinking someone not good is going to happen to me

I do these trips yearly and never get tired of them

Our little thread is sometihing for everyone to join with us

Once you start posting here, you become family


will try to drop in when I can

For those traveling soon, wish you have safe travels


someday in the future, lets get a day that works for all for a meet up



bye bye for now
mac


Im hopeful that i'm healthy and will have a splended trip this time around


now thinking about it, not sure what i packed fr the trip.
summer clothes or heavy clothes since i have  not checked the weather conditions yetl


I am just thrilled i am goimg and no wheel chair this trip but if i needed one, i would surely rent one.

I think schumi, janet, lynne,vicki, robbie, tgrgrl  and some of the older disers should be somwhwre in the parks when I am there.
tgr lives locale and woulod like to meet her too.

we need to get charade to come to Uo and do rides with us.
and bobbie too.



my eyes are closing as i type.
good night for now.....

Mac

what i usually have to say is not very iteresting but you  accept me the way I am.

That kind of makes us appear as a real family where each family has at least one jokester in the family.

jk
all are nice peeps.


Hope to see a few that contacred me to see them during the week.
it wil be short sweet visits



buy bye


----------



## Robo56

Wishing a good night sleep to my Kneester Mac......safe travels tomorrow morning.

I’am sending the minions and Gru to keep you company.


----------



## macraven

_thanks robbie for the pictures
I took a sleepiing pill and fading fast 
but got a good look at the minions

so cute they are!

hitting the bed as i am fading_


----------



## Robo56

Night Mac


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> My house is cleanest before vacation! Then we leave so we don't even get to enjoy it! By the time we get back, we need to start over!



Yep.....it’s funny how we ladies feel the need to clean our homes before vacation.....LOL......my sweet daughter in law is coming by tomorrow to help me with a few things......iRobot took care of some vacuuming today....need to pack tomorrow......really looking forward to HHN and meet ups.


----------



## macraven

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## schumigirl

ck.......you missed us!!! Oh what a shame......would love to have seen you.......we did have a lovely evening though in there............hope you had a good night.........think we’ll be at the pool in the morning.......not sure yet though......

Patty.......yep, it is steaming hot!!! But, no complaints,.......this is why we come here.......well, one of the reasons........

mac........safe travels tomorrow and see you soon..........



Had another lovely evening here.........sushi and drinks in Orchids with AussieBritTraveller.........Matt and Rob.......we had such a fun evening and couldn’t believe when they sounded the gong for last orders!!! Where did the night go.......but had a lovely evening.

HHN tomorrow again.......daytime is still a mystery yet.......maybe some pool time in the morning.........

Time for bed...............


----------



## macraven

Getting on the plane soon
Hard to believe my turn finally came up for the trip

Woot 


Hugs to all the homies
Hope to see some of you in Orlando


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac!  Hope you get there early, and enjoy the fun right away.  Yeah, straight hair, uh huh.  Poofy is my hair.  Yep, still not have outgrown those layers, and well, even with not much humidity, oh my. 

Yeah, you know, seeing the sun will be great.  16 days this month, so far, have been rain filled, 62 percent of the days this month have been overcast.  Yeah, that's right, double the amount of gray days Seattle has had this month.  Rain, rain, go away, come back not for many a day.  Well, at least it's warm, 80 is the high, and will be over 10 degrees warmer than the rest of the week.

Per my weather guy:  Thunderstorms this afternoon, rain on Thursday, rain on Friday, and the week-end, pause, well, it is only Wednesday, so maybe the rain that is predicted on the week-end will change.  Raise a glass, I hope he is right. Would be nice to have a rain free week-end, since the last 2 had rain.

But while it's Mac's travel day, it is a Wednesday, and yes, ladies and gents, that means:
 yep, hump day, and camel is here to remind you,  ,  the middle of most's work week. It's also good to say, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.    Yes, after today, the week-end, is just 2 more days away.  Wishing you all a happy Wednesday, stay dry, have fun, and take care.

It is time for tea, so  to all you homies.  Later.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

 

 

 

Woot woot Macs on her way to Orlando


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Robo, Lynne!! And to all the other peeps just getting started today!!

Yay- Mac is on a plane  

Last full day of work today!! How can I get all the stuff done that I need to do???  

Love all those cleaning minions Robo! and the hump day pictures Lynne

Schumi- steaming hot sounds great! My heat has been on at home in the evenings!!


----------



## macraven

On second plane now

First time to do a connecting flight

Probably never again in a vacation


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> On second plane now
> 
> First time to do a connecting flight
> 
> Probably never again in a vacation



Almost there!!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning ya'll!! THink I am somewhat recovered from trip now. Bed at 2am on (monday morning) as plans to leave park on sunday by Midnight kinda didn't work LOL!. Up at 430 am to get to airport for 7 am flight-Thank you TSAprecheck!!!!!!! breezed through when regular security lines soooo long.
SAFE TRAVELS to all those going soon (or on way like Mac!) had a blast on our trip but now I am NOT going to check flight prices for a quick nip down (hubs would divorce me I think LOL). Ended up buying express pass Sunday just to be sure we could do houses we wanted. Did 3 houses twice, and hit all but ST, Blumhouse and H4 that night. DD envy of her friends at school now, and a couple teachers too.

Fall arrived last night-storm ushered in cool front-high 68 degrees and down to possible 40's tonight-guess I'd better close the windows to the chickens house tonight. 70's rest of week.


RAPstar said:


> What does it say when your body is craving nothing but bloody mary mix? Not even the vodka, just the mix?


 Electrolytes and vit C. 



macraven said:


> Ok, I'll have the sour cream left off so it will still be eatable.


hmmm .  Saw on news today-when we were in Fayetteville for family weekend two weeks ago the place we wanted to eat at has outbreak of what they think is foodborne illness-over 100 peeps very sick. We left because it was 2 hour wait to be seated, and went somewhere else-so glad we did now!!



Tgrgrl said:


> I have a pork roast in the crockpot for dinner tonight, been smelling it all day, and I want to eat it. Right. Now.


Love my crockpot but yeah-kids start texting me when they get home about the smell, and when is dinner, and can they eat Right Now??. 



Tgrgrl said:


> she now lives in Orlando!!


 Too cool!!!!



macraven said:


> someday in the future, lets get a day that works for all for a meet up


Yep-plan now and let me know! I'll drag hubs along too if we plan far enough in advance.



Robo56 said:


> it’s funny how we ladies feel the need to clean our homes before vacation


well I didn't this trip because I didn't have time. And of course the boys didn't either-they took off for lake. Came home to countertop filled with stinky dishes-blew MY top. And then cleaned last night between getting home from work and having to run kids to band and soccer. DH is with his dad helping with the golf tournament his dad puts on for his clients every year at the Lake, so he's not even home this week. Boy didn't end up going to soccer though, as he was rushing to get ready slammed his pinky toe into door frame (did exact same thing last week to same toe) and it swelled up to twice the size. We have issues with toes being broken in our house apparently. My middle toe that broke bends funny now. Doesn't hurt anymore, but foot was swollen monday. Probably should have gone in when first broke it-oh well. Subway takeout last night.



macraven said:


> First time to do a connecting flight
> 
> Probably never again in a vacation


 We paid a bit more for direct flight next month to cruise. Worth it in most cases to lower stress for sure!

Oooh I hope you guys pop in here over the next couple weeks to do live trip updates!! So many going and hope you have fun and enjoy the lizard weather. We were very lucky as we missed all rain the 4 nights we were there!


----------



## Lynne G

Back to reality for MonyK.  LOL  I hear ya, cooler temps are coming, but hopefully, that chases the rain away.  Heard nary a chicken these last, swampy days.  So much rain yesterday, people got their cars stuck in high water streets. 

DH can be such a sweetie, 4 am ride, then buying my train ticket for way home.  Since I am arriving on a Friday, around dinner time, no way will I ask family to do come to the airport.  Trains come every 1/2 hour, and is a nice, easy way to avoid the traffic, as the airport is about an hour drive through the City, and that's with not much traffic.  Less stress for them and me.  

Countdown is now 5, or 4 more sleeps.  

I hear ya Mac, only reason I am doing my flights are the few ones that are direct.  I've only tolerated stop overs going out to CA, as SW does not do direct from our airport, and well, the competitors that do, seem to be always higher enough in price, I stay with SW.  Funny though, of the 3 round trips, rarely did we connect in the same airport.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Boy didn't end up going to soccer though, as he was rushing to get ready slammed his pinky toe into door frame (did exact same thing last week to same toe) and it swelled up to twice the size. We have issues with toes being broken in our house apparently. My middle toe that broke bends funny now. Doesn't hurt anymore, but foot was swollen monday. Probably should have gone in when first broke it-oh well. Subway takeout last night.



Poor fella.....I feel for him......I have broken my pinkie toe on left foot 4 times.....and the two toes next to it once....son and grandkids jokingly said they are buying me steel toed slippers for Christmas...

Hope his toe heals up soon....It’s pretty painful to wear shoes like that.


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans... I was off yesterday wasn't feeling well with the head. We had awful rain too. My phone must have went off 3 times for flood alerts in my neighborhood. It seemed to lighten up this morning.  It is still cloudy but humid. I guess I have to take what I can get.

Robo love the minion memes today!! It makes me think of the studios since I love that ride. How exciting getting down to the wire. I hope packing goes great and you have an awesome trip and a safe one down.

Mac So sorry I missed you yesterday to wish you a safe and awesome trip. I will do it now.. Have a safe and happy trip!!! I hope you have fun with the meetups and I am going to do everything I can to get there next time. I hope you feel good on your trip. It stinks when you don't. Thank you for the kind words you said about us. Family is who you want it to be. I have been explaining  that to Charlie a lot. Biology is just that it is chosen for you. Some peeps are lucky they have that great biological family while others not so much. I think of Sans peeps as family. It is nice to know there is another place to go and call home.

Schumi sounds like a great time! I hope it continues for you and Tom!!! Enjoy your meet ups.

Patty and Lynne Happy getting ready for vacation!!! I hope you guys have safe travels and a great time. Have some great pool time and drinks for me!!

Monykalyn  sorry your trip is over and back to the real world. Glad you had a great one! Safe travels!

CKmiles glad your having a great time!

 to any peeps I missed. I hope you have a great day!!! I think I am off to the store for dinner. Pumpkin sauce with penne and grilled something?


----------



## Robo56

bobbie68 said:


> Good afternoon Sans... I was off yesterday wasn't feeling well with the head. We had awful rain too. My phone must have went off 3 times for flood alerts in my neighborhood. It seemed to lighten up this morning. It is still cloudy but humid. I guess I have to take what I can get.



I hope your head is feeling better today 



bobbie68 said:


> Thank you for the kind words you said about us. Family is who you want it to be. I have been explaining that to Charlie a lot. Biology is just that it is chosen for you. Some peeps are lucky they have that great biological family while others not so much. I think of Sans peeps as family. It is nice to know there is another place to go and call home.



Mac has created a family here for sure.....i’am so thankful to be part of it

You and your family have been so kind in opening your heart and home to Charlie.



bobbie68 said:


> I hope packing goes great and you have an awesome trip and a safe one down.



Thank you......Will get some packing done this afternoon.

Off to see massage therapist.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Oooh I hope you guys pop in here over the next couple weeks to do live trip updates!! So many going and hope you have fun and enjoy the lizard weather. We were very lucky as we missed all rain the 4 nights we were there!



Will do!! Hope the rain stays away for our HHN nights, too!



Lynne G said:


> DH can be such a sweetie



Aww! How nice You're going to be missed! 



Robo56 said:


> son and grandkids jokingly said they are buying me steel toed slippers for Christmas



 I bet Amazon sells them!



bobbie68 said:


> Have some great pool time and drinks for me!!



Will do!!  Hope your headache is better today

Doing well getting my work caught up for vacation! Always feel better when my desk is cleared! Then off to finish up at the house! And finish packing!


----------



## Lynne G

- think I may not be the only homie with that wish, Patty, MonyK,......


----------



## Monykalyn

Work slow, even ran out for Boys and Girls club board meeting for 1.5 hours. Don't want to leave too early.


Robo56 said:


> Hope his toe heals up soon....It’s pretty painful to wear shoes like that


thanks-he was upset that it hurt and upset that it is his kicking foot with soccer. This weekends games are gonna be rough.



bobbie68 said:


> Family is who you want it to be. I have been explaining that to Charlie a lot. Biology is just that it is chosen for you


 Couldn't agree more!!



bobbie68 said:


> Monykalyn sorry your trip is over and back to the real world. Glad you had a great one! Safe travels!


Thanks! We had so much fun on our trip it is hard to believe it's over already. Do have our short cruise in a couple weeks to look forward to, and maybe Las Vegas in January. I have to have a trip planned -even if it is a ways away-just to have something to look forward to and plan for. 



Lynne G said:


> - think I may not be the only homie with that wish, Patty, MonyK,......


 me me! I will take one please!
Although with the manic energy yesterday I can completely enjoy my clean house tonite as there are NO kid activities!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hump day check in, need that camel fix 

I’m in the more hurried i go, the behinder I get mode.  Time to sit down with a nice cup of hot tea and chill for a half hour.

Like Lynne the rain just keeps on coming, crazy humid



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 353883
> 
> View attachment 353880
> 
> View attachment 353882
> 
> View attachment 353881
> 
> Morning Lynne



Great pics as usual

Happy trails to you tomorrow.



macraven said:


> _thanks robbie for the pictures
> I took a sleepiing pill and fading fast
> but got a good look at the minions
> 
> so cute they are!
> 
> hitting the bed as i am fading_



Should be firmly ensconced @ WDW right now, enjoy!  See you on Thursday.



Robo56 said:


> Yep.....it’s funny how we ladies feel the need to clean our homes before vacation.....LOL......my sweet daughter in law is coming by tomorrow to help me with a few things......iRobot took care of some vacuuming today....need to pack tomorrow......really looking forward to HHN and meet ups.
> 
> View attachment 354096
> 
> View attachment 354095
> 
> View attachment 354094



Yep, it’s a variation on the nesting urge women get before going in labor me thinks  Always knew when my time was up when I had that urge to do a deep cleaning lol

An iRobot?  Have seen some hysterical cat videos



macraven said:


> On second plane now
> 
> First time to do a connecting flight
> 
> Probably never again in a vacation



Connections one of a handful of travel things that sucks more than fast & furious ride.



Monykalyn said:


> Morning ya'll!! THink I am somewhat recovered from trip now. Bed at 2am on (monday morning) as plans to leave park on sunday by Midnight kinda didn't work LOL!. Up at 430 am to get to airport for 7 am flight-Thank you TSAprecheck!!!!!!! breezed through when regular security lines soooo long.
> SAFE TRAVELS to all those going soon (or on way like Mac!) had a blast on our trip but now I am NOT going to check flight prices for a quick nip down (hubs would divorce me I think LOL). Ended up buying express pass Sunday just to be sure we could do houses we wanted. Did 3 houses twice, and hit all but ST, Blumhouse and H4 that night. DD envy of her friends at school now, and a couple teachers too.
> 
> Fall arrived last night-storm ushered in cool front-high 68 degrees and down to possible 40's tonight-guess I'd better close the windows to the chickens house tonight. 70's rest of week.
> Electrolytes and vit C.
> 
> 
> hmmm .  Saw on news today-when we were in Fayetteville for family weekend two weeks ago the place we wanted to eat at has outbreak of what they think is foodborne illness-over 100 peeps very sick. We left because it was 2 hour wait to be seated, and went somewhere else-so glad we did now!!
> 
> 
> Love my crockpot but yeah-kids start texting me when they get home about the smell, and when is dinner, and can they eat Right Now??.
> 
> Too cool!!!!
> 
> 
> Yep-plan now and let me know! I'll drag hubs along too if we plan far enough in advance.
> 
> 
> well I didn't this trip because I didn't have time. And of course the boys didn't either-they took off for lake. Came home to countertop filled with stinky dishes-blew MY top. And then cleaned last night between getting home from work and having to run kids to band and soccer. DH is with his dad helping with the golf tournament his dad puts on for his clients every year at the Lake, so he's not even home this week. Boy didn't end up going to soccer though, as he was rushing to get ready slammed his pinky toe into door frame (did exact same thing last week to same toe) and it swelled up to twice the size. We have issues with toes being broken in our house apparently. My middle toe that broke bends funny now. Doesn't hurt anymore, but foot was swollen monday. Probably should have gone in when first broke it-oh well. Subway takeout last night.
> 
> We paid a bit more for direct flight next month to cruise. Worth it in most cases to lower stress for sure!
> 
> Oooh I hope you guys pop in here over the next couple weeks to do live trip updates!! So many going and hope you have fun and enjoy the lizard weather. We were very lucky as we missed all rain the 4 nights we were there!



Ow to DS but you haven’t lived until you’ve broken a few eggs & toes.  Know you have that first one covered lol.  On a positive not he didn’t dislocate it! Usually pad & tape & good to go with a few days off the field.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Time to sit down with a nice cup of hot tea and chill for a half hour.



Same here! Sitting down to relax before tonight's marathon of cleaning & packing! 

Hope Mac is by the pool with a cool drink!


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Same here! Sitting down to relax before tonight's marathon of cleaning & packing!
> 
> Hope Mac is by the pool with a cool drink!



Or two


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, hope you are having a great evening, that goes to Schumi and CK too. 

Line of storms on radar looks like we will be hit within the hour or so.  Flood warning again issued until 11 tonight.  Just what we need, more rain.  I hear ya Keisha.  Rain.  Sigh.  But, will be nice to say hello to ya next week.  Safe travels.

Older one said House was warm, guess will turn down the AC.  As we are hot and humid today.  The cold front coming will make the next couple of days in the low 70s.  No need for the AC then. 

Me too, enjoying some tea.  Little one had soup and BLT, older one and I made chicken quesadillas with the meat from a precooked one that I had picked up on way home.  Took rest of meat off, to mix with leftover pasta, for DH.  Seems neither kid wanted pasta again.  Fine with me. 

Decided to start vacation early, so took off Friday. Three days to clean and pack.  Sounds good to me, with some errands and maybe a movie too.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am so far behind that I don't think I can catch up. I'll just start back with today's posts.



macraven said:


> we need to get charade to come to Uo and do rides with us.
> and bobbie too.


I would love to, but just don't see it happening anytime in the near future. I'd be a bit of a wet blanket anyway. I don't ride roller coasters and will not do HHN.



Robo56 said:


> Yep.....it’s funny how we ladies feel the need to clean our homes before vacation...


Just the thought of coming back to a messy house...ugh!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, straight hair, uh huh. Poofy is my hair. Yep, still not have outgrown those layers, and well, even with not much humidity, oh my.


 Add me to the poofy hair club. My hair used to be straight, but developed a little bit of natural curl. Humidity and I are not on speaking terms.



macraven said:


> On second plane now
> 
> First time to do a connecting flight
> 
> Probably never again in a vacation


Where did you fly out of? I would think that you would have a direct flight from GA to FL. I don't think there are any direct flights from where I live. Most flights go from here to Charlotte, NC first.



Monykalyn said:


> well I didn't this trip because I didn't have time. And of course the boys didn't either-they took off for lake. Came home to countertop filled with stinky dishes-blew MY top.


 I don't blame you there. I remember coming back home after B was born. (C-section, so I stayed longer in the hospital.) and the dishes from when we ate supper the night I went into labor were still in the sink. I was furious.



Monykalyn said:


> Boy didn't end up going to soccer though, as he was rushing to get ready slammed his pinky toe into door frame (did exact same thing last week to same toe) and it swelled up to twice the size.


 Oh no. Hope it isn't broken. I may or may not have broken a toe once. My doctor just said to buddy tape it.



Lynne G said:


> - think I may not be the only homie with that wish, Patty, MonyK,......


I want one of those houses too.


I have lost track of who is at, going to, or coming back from FL. Hope everyone is having, has had, or will have a great time. I am enjoying seeing all of the pictures.


A little bit of good news here. If the weather cooperates, we are finally going to have someone start on our deck remodel tomorrow. I went out  today and took before pictures.


----------



## Lynne G

Bangs and more bangs, Thunder is crazy loud, fire whistle went off after one of those loud bangs.  Not as much rain heard though.  Hope it goes out to sea soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that line of thunderstorms had so much lightning.  Fire whistle went off not just the one I was talking about above, but 3 more times after that.  And, so lucky, we get periods of heavy rain tonight, with embedded thunderstorms, that will continue until Friday morning.  As, if..... Wet Thursday, but kinda fitting because it's Thirsty Thursday.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yep, drink up homies.  Remember, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Yep, so feel like this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

With that, hope all enjoying the motherland, and those enjoying the dark side, hope you all have fun today.  Patty, safe travels.  Woot! 

And, since it's a brisk, damp 62 at 6am this morning, I'm wearing a sweater.  Not putting one over a blouse.  But the AC is cranking quite cool this morning, so maybe that sweater will go over a sweater.  So dark out this morning, and the cool breeze is not helping the feel of damp. 

Time for tea, why yes it is, and will be refilled quite a bit from all this cool. 


   Have a totally great Thursday all, and hey, some live pictures please.


----------



## Lynne G

Almost dawn.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

 

 



 

Sun coming up here too Lynne......LOL...have my Halloween pumpkins on this morning....and have my big mug of coffee.

Suitcase is packed......might give it one more look and edit if needed.


Pattyw you and your hubby have a safe trip down to Orlando.....now after all that house work it’s time for you to relax on your vacation......look forward to saying howdy to you next week.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Robo.  Glad to hear you have you big mug of coffee and already packed.  When is your departure?  I am bad at remembering sometimes.  3 sleeps for me.  Cannot believe it will be October already.  But before the storms later today, we actually have some sun.  Will definitely have a lunch walk today.


----------



## Lynne G

- Mac, Schumi, MonyK, CK, Tink, Charade, and the rest of the homies.  Hello!  Wake up!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning Lynne, Robo, and everyone who stops in today. It’s looking to be another slow day at work. It’s gray and drizzling today. I just want to go back home and back to bed. 
Hoping for sunny skies for those of you heading for Florida.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...leaving today  trying to get the motivation to pack up our stuff to take to bag services so we can enjoy the day at Disney Springs.   Our ME bus leaves at 6.

Sorry we didn't get to meet up with mac yesterday at Epcot.  It was brutally hot at AK so we took a midday break and got to Epcot late afternoon ...mac had left by that point but I'll let her tell the tale.

Guess I'll start packing now....

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel Tink.  Yeah, sad day when leaving, but glad to know it's been hot.  Looking forward to hot and no rain.  Tale?  Hmmm.  Inquiring mind, LOL.   







 Just throw it all in, sit on the luggage, and you're done.  LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

And more packing for some! woohoo to safe travels-whether to fun or away from it (lol-to home).

Slow day again, Should be able to leave early. Cool cool start to morning-in the 40's. Think chickens were in shock as they didn't greet me with usual chorus demanding snacks. Nice and sunny though. 

Son's friend involved in hit (he was hit) and run as he was in crosswalk by the middle school (a busy intersection by a major road-the closest crosswalk has a crossing guard but that isn't where accident happened). We were in opposite intersection waiting for light to turn when ambulances and cop cars raced by. Son recognized friend laying in grass with EMT's working with him-horrible start to morning. The child has a broken ankle and will be (physically) ok. Son was able to talk with him (they and just 1 or 2 others are in an online game group) yesterday. Will see if DS wants to bring him something in hospital. Entire city now on hunt for the white lincoln SUV that hit a kid and left the scene.

First band competition this weekend. and college kid home the following weekend to get new license and celebrate 21st birthday.

back to work
Have a great day all!


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, that's horrible to hit a kid in crosswalk.  I'm glad he got help right away, and hope they catch that car and driver.  If kid is up to it, I am sure even a visit from a friend would be something nice.  With all the rain, the usual hearing the band practice from our home has not been heard.  We have band competitions here too.  And yay for college kid coming home, and an early, big Happy Birthday to her.  Yep, older one gets his new license too, will be 21 in November.


----------



## Charade67

MonyK - Hope the hit and run driver is caught soon.  Glad to hear your son’s friend will be okay. 

The weather was gloomy, but not too cool when I left home this morning. Now it is cold and rainy. I just want to see some sun.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Charade:


----------



## tink1957

Ending the trip right at Morimoto


----------



## Lynne G

Looks like a great meal to have on you last day, Tink.


----------



## tink1957

We had the duck too...but we ate it before I could get a pic....and a 2nd pitcher of sangria....hope we make the plane


----------



## Robo56

So very sad your sons friend was hit.....Hope there were cameras at that crosswalk so they can catch the culprit.....I hope he will be ok 

Looks yummy Tink.....safe travels home.

Sitting at airport.... The plane was supposed to board at 1:34 pm it just landed.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......best wishes for your son’s friend.........hope they get the guy!!! Must have been a terrible shock......

Vicki.......nice way to end your trip.......safe travels home and so glad we got to meet up this time.........

Robo.....safe travels for you to Florida........and to Patty who travels tonight............the weather is so hot!!! Even this lizard retreated to shade today.........98f...........Kept it nice and warm for all of you arriving.........

Janet email is on the way............looking forward to Saturday............



Must be the driest September visit we’ve had in years........and certainly the hottest!!! Loving it!!!

Just back in from a visit to Dunedin..........beautiful place, and saw some gorgeous dolphins..........only way to watch them.........

Time for quick shuteye before Club Lounge then decide where for dinner tonight............


----------



## pattyw

Hi all !! At the airport- flight leaves soon!! Thx for the well wishes Lynne & Schumi. Be at the hotel by about 8:30

Tink- meal looks great! Safe travels home!! 

Monyk- that’s horrible about DS friend! Glad he’ll be ok but very scary!

Hi to all !  So excited!! Will see many of you soon!!


----------



## pattyw

Just landed!! But stuck on the runway due to lightning in the area!! Hope it passes soon!


----------



## pattyw

They let us off the plane but no bags - and all the flights are delayed due to the lightning!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh hope the weather cooperates for those flying in/out of MCO today!
Sangria looks lovely tink!
Got off work early, sat on deck with cool breeze, but lovely sunshine, put TV on, book in hand...fell asleep and woke up with Diva chicken sitting on me. Left gate open and apparently I looked like a comfy nap spot. Took a pic -or tried too. she was too close and beak is cut off in pic. Then she pecked me to stop bothering her. 
Going to get my Halloween decorations down this weekend.
 Almost the weekend for us poor working stiffs at homeP) and hoping we have a nice weekend and that all our peeps traveling have ton of fun and take lots of pics and make even better memories!!


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- how cute that Diva chicken took a nap with you!! Still at the airport waiting for bags! Lightning came back!! Ugh!


----------



## ckmiles

Oh no Patty!  I hope you get your bags soon!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning...leaving today  trying to get the motivation to pack up our stuff to take to bag services so we can enjoy the day at Disney Springs.   Our ME bus leaves at 6.
> 
> Sorry we didn't get to meet up with mac yesterday at Epcot.  It was brutally hot at AK so we took a midday break and got to Epcot late afternoon ...mac had left by that point but I'll let her tell the tale.
> 
> Guess I'll start packing now....
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



_I missed my meet up with Tink on Wednesday as I was with the paramedics in Epcot 

I tried to contact those I had plans with thru Friday 
If I missed anyone I am sorry 

Will try for Saturday to go to a park at Disney _


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, feel better soon..........email on way........

MonyK........nap sounds so lovely.........enjoy doing those decorations!!! 


Hope weather cooperates for those arriving tonight..........

First rain in ages for us here..........



Need to pack up for visiting Sapphire for next 4 nights........will do it in morning........plenty of time.......

Dinner in Islands tonight.........so good!


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Oh no Patty!  I hope you get your bags soon!
> 
> See you tomorrow!



We finally arrived at the hotel by 9:30pm- took 2 1/2 hours to finally get the bags between lightning!  Yep- see you in the park tomorrow!!



macraven said:


> _I missed my meet up with Tink on Wednesday as I was with the paramedics in Epcot
> 
> I tried to contact those I had plans with thru Friday
> If I missed anyone I am sorry
> 
> Will try for Saturday to go to a park at Disney _



Mac- hope your feeling better! See you soon!!

Enjoying some room service and wine now! Yay !!  Nice to be "home"


----------



## tink1957

Glad you're getting better mac...take it easy and get lots of rest so you can do HHN right.  We had to take midday breaks since the heat was so brutal.  I'm used to GA heat but this was on another level.

Enjoy Sapphire Falls Carole...next time we definitely will stay there.

Sorry to hear about your DS friend monyk...hard to understand how someone could hit a child and drive away.

Patty, we might have passed each other at the airport since we arrived around 7.  The thunderstorms started right after we made it to our gate.  We wound up getting back 20 minutes late since we had to wait on someone else to board at the last minute plus we had to fly around more storms.  Hope you have a great trip.

Glad to finally be home...let the laundry begin 

Good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, to those there today.  Patty and Robo, glad to hear you are waking up in the sun today.  Patty, ugh, I hate weather delays.  Glad you finally made it to HRH.  Tink, guess thankful that weather delay was 20 minutes late landing, and glad you had a fun last day.

Oh the very loud bands of heavy rain throughout the night.  I went to bed early, as I knew that rain would wake me up.  They did, but I am good at going back to sleep.  

Eh, those orange and red rain bands are not done yet.  Very wet morning.  

Mac, sending lots of well wishes and mummy dust you are feeling better.  Thinking of you.  

Hey, for those keeping track of the days,  it is Friday!   

 

 

Take care homies.  Time for tea, and a holler to little one to get up.  Older one’s class is online today, so you would think he would do it during his early morning class time.  Only hollering to little one.  

Put a load of wash on, then will do some errands.  Asked older one of want to go to a movie.  He agreed, now have to check times and what movie.  

Later.


----------



## macraven

Woke up a 6
Does not appear I am leaving the bed today

You know how devastated you get when weather cancels your trip or if something happens and you have to cancel a trip, that is how I feel right now

I do hope and pray I can go to one park Saturday as that is my last night here 
But should be in better shap to move to the darkside on Sunday 
So will hold out for hope I can 

I had the the best adr all set up for Disney 
And end up drinking Gatorade instead 

My last great meal was Taco Bell chalupas on Tuesday back home

Sorry I missed homies so far in this vacation but looking forward to see all those plans for on next portion of my split trip

Have a great days homies


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, rest is good.  Sorry to hear of you not feeling well.  When you can, good places to eat will be there.  Getting better is more important.  Though stinks to be in vacation and not feel well.  Hugs, and take care Mac.  Call if you need an ear to listen. 

Two more sleeps. 

Oh, for those in the motherland tomorrow.  It is National Coffee Day.  On Saturday, Joffrey’s in the parks will have 1 dollar coffee.  Your PSA Coffee Announcement.  Ooh, and if you see a Krispy Kreme store on Saturday, get a free cofffe and free coffee donut. If rather Dunkin, grab a friend, as buy one get one free.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Looks like we are finally going to get some sun and dry weather.

Mac - So sorry to hear you are sick while on vacation. Hope you are better soon.

Patty - Glad you finally got settled in. Hopefully no more storms for you.

We finally have people here to start work on the deck!!

Later this morning I am going to try to take Caspian in for a nail trim if he cooperates, then I need to go to Home Depot to track down a missing piece of flooring. So far their phone customer service has been awful.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac, feel better soon..........plenty of rest and liquids.........will see you soon.........

Glad you made it home safely Vicki........although laundry is never fun!!! Yes, the heat has been brutal.......many folks from Southern States have commented and some used the word brutal too.........they were glad to be going home for a reprieve..........but, better than rain..........


Another beautiful day after some rain last night we thankfully missed.........it’s nice start to your trip Patty........some lovely warm sunshine.........

Switching over to our “other home from home” in a little while.........looking forward to that, nice to have two to choose from and one as lovely as the other ...............little bit of HHN tonight and again Sunday.......giving Saturday a miss as it’s just too busy to be fun.........

Have a great Friday everyone..............


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Patty, we might have passed each other at the airport since we arrived around 7. The thunderstorms started right after we made it to our gate. We wound up getting back 20 minutes late since we had to wait on someone else to board at the last minute plus we had to fly around more storms. Hope you have a great trip.



Bad storms last night! Good you weren't delayed too long!!



Lynne G said:


> Two more sleeps.







Charade67 said:


> We finally have people here to start work on the deck!!







schumigirl said:


> Another beautiful day after some rain last night we thankfully missed.........it’s nice start to your trip Patty........some lovely warm sunshine.........



Yes- nice to have smiling sunshine greeting us today!!

Mac- stay in bed and hydrate! See you soon!!

Off to the Studios soon to meet up with Ckmiles!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Bad storms last night! Good you weren't delayed too long!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- nice to have smiling sunshine greeting us today!!
> 
> Mac- stay in bed and hydrate! See you soon!!
> 
> Off to the Studios soon to meet up with Ckmiles!



It is beautiful still isn’t it.........have a lovely meet with ck.......we had a brief meeting when we were in the pool the other day..........short but very sweet...........have fun!


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies
Hope all are doing good

Tink you have today to rest up before you need to report back to work

Thank you for calling and helping me

And thank you to all who offered help

You too Nashville trio
You were with the sans from years past
Do drop in here whenever you can

Had to cancel my adrs and fp for today
The Disney person that is checking with me each day has been wonderful to me
I found out my diagnosis from Reddy creek paramedics 
It was heat stroke and since I did not go with the hospital route need to stay another day in my ac room and rest

I set up an adr with special services for plaza Saturday for a light lunch of soup

Such a shame I booked the ddp with table service but you take a chance in life and live with present issues
No refunds on prepaid ddp so want
To do at least one sit down Saturday 

Will do a partial morning to lunch time Saturday and return to my room

I leave the motherland Sunday and go to the darkside 
Have the ap event at 5-6 and will not cancel it
Then do some time with Robbie for hhn
We both have the express pass for the houses 
Doubt we will do a full night but will do what we can

Will play ketchup on the thread later today
Nap time for me and it isn’t noon yet
Lol_


----------



## tink1957

Feel better mac 

I would book a 2 TS place if I were you but you probably wouldn't feel up to eating that much...maybe California Grill for the fireworks view.

Now I think I've caught whatever cold/flu Trey had the last few days.  My head is all stuffy and I'm sneezing so I hope I feel better by tomorrow when I have to go back to work.

Hope the weather cools down for everyone there and all who are heading to the darkside soon.  May you all have a wonderful trip


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Mac, yes rest.  Heat Stoke is nothing to play with.   Keep hydrated, and yes, stay in the AC and out of the heat.  Good thing dark side stuff is later in the day, as the bulk of the hottest time of day is 2 to 4 pm.  Will be nice to chat next week.


----------



## pattyw

Lizard heat indeed!! Went to the Studios- quick hello to Ckmiles!! So nice to meet up!! Went on ET, did some character meets. Back at hotel- in the lounge snacking. Troy slept in so we’re sticking around here for a while!

Mac- keep hydrating!! Don’t worry about dining credits- your health comes first!!


----------



## ckmiles

On our way to the airport!  Just met Patty!

MAC!!  Sending healing thoughts nd please take good care of yourself !


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

When I flew out of Indiana yesterday afternoon it was 61 and I had a jacket on. When we landed in Sanford it was 95 and sunny.  As I was driving home down 95 saw all that lightening to the west of me. Was pretty impressive this must have been the storm that was affecting your luggage situation Pattyw.




pattyw said:


> They let us off the plane but no bags - and all the flights are delayed due to the lightning!!



That happened to the grandchildren and I at Sanford Airport before. The plane landed and we had to wait about 2 hours for our bags as there was terrible storm and lightening. Glad you made it safely to your home away from home.





schumigirl said:


> Switching over to our “other home from home” in a little while.........looking forward to that, nice to have two to choose from and one as lovely as the other ...............little bit of HHN tonight and again Sunday.......giving Saturday a miss as it’s just too busy to be fun.........



Enjoy your stay at Sapphire schumi.....hope the transfer is seamless. Have one of those yummy drinks for me at the Strong Water Tavern 




macraven said:


> I leave the motherland Sunday and go to the darkside
> Have the ap event at 5-6 and will not cancel it
> Then do some time with Robbie for hhn
> We both have the express pass for the houses
> Doubt we will do a full night but will do what we can



Oh goodness Mac.....I'am so sorry to hear about what happened to you at Epcot .......Thank goodness you are resting in the air condition now....keep hydrating......don't worry about Sunday we will edit as needed to accommodate making sure you are ok.

I just saw your email I'am sending you one in a few minutes.......Prayers for you dear kneester.


----------



## keishashadow

May the Schwartz be with me, leaving in 15 min to battle rush hour traffic to airport. SWA not helping my cause, moved the flight up 20 minutes. Can count on one hand how many times that has happened over the years
 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning...leaving today  trying to get the motivation to pack up our stuff to take to bag services so we can enjoy the day at Disney Springs.   Our ME bus leaves at 6.
> 
> Sorry we didn't get to meet up with mac yesterday at Epcot.  It was brutally hot at AK so we took a midday break and got to Epcot late afternoon ...mac had left by that point but I'll let her tell the tale.
> 
> Guess I'll start packing now....
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



Like how u ended trip with a bang at DS



Monykalyn said:


> And more packing for some! woohoo to safe travels-whether to fun or away from it (lol-to home).
> 
> Slow day again, Should be able to leave early. Cool cool start to morning-in the 40's. Think chickens were in shock as they didn't greet me with usual chorus demanding snacks. Nice and sunny though.
> 
> Son's friend involved in hit (he was hit) and run as he was in crosswalk by the middle school (a busy intersection by a major road-the closest crosswalk has a crossing guard but that isn't where accident happened). We were in opposite intersection waiting for light to turn when ambulances and cop cars raced by. Son recognized friend laying in grass with EMT's working with him-horrible start to morning. The child has a broken ankle and will be (physically) ok. Son was able to talk with him (they and just 1 or 2 others are in an online game group) yesterday. Will see if DS wants to bring him something in hospital. Entire city now on hunt for the white lincoln SUV that hit a kid and left the scene.
> 
> First band competition this weekend. and college kid home the following weekend to get new license and celebrate 21st birthday.
> 
> back to work
> Have a great day all!



I have no words that is despicable

My middle ds on bike when he was a tween clipped behind by a driver who never stopped  couple blocks from home. Bystander older kids stayed with him and one ran to my house. Luckily rebounded nicely

Special place in hell for those sorts of people tho




tink1957 said:


> We had the duck too...but we ate it before I could get a pic....and a 2nd pitcher of sangria....hope we make the plane



WWDD. What would Donald (duck) do lol



pattyw said:


> They let us off the plane but no bags - and all the flights are delayed due to the lightning!!



Oh gosh



macraven said:


> _I missed my meet up with Tink on Wednesday as I was with the paramedics in Epcot
> 
> I tried to contact those I had plans with thru Friday
> If I missed anyone I am sorry
> 
> Will try for Saturday to go to a park at Disney _



Hang in there scary stuff



macraven said:


> Woke up a 6
> Does not appear I am leaving the bed today
> 
> You know how devastated you get when weather cancels your trip or if something happens and you have to cancel a trip, that is how I feel right now
> 
> I do hope and pray I can go to one park Saturday as that is my last night here
> But should be in better shap to move to the darkside on Sunday
> So will hold out for hope I can
> 
> I had the the best adr all set up for Disney
> And end up drinking Gatorade instead
> 
> My last great meal was Taco Bell chalupas on Tuesday back home
> 
> Sorry I missed homies so far in this vacation but looking forward to see all those plans for on next portion of my split trip
> 
> Have a great days homies



Hope u can hit universal full steam ahead. So sorry you got paid so low by the heat stoke. Forgot to ask if Is this your first go round with it. Terrible to experience hydrate then do it some more. Don’t wait till ur thirsty


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> May the Schwartz be with me, leaving in 15 min to battle rush hour traffic to airport.



Safe travels!! See you soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  

 


SW kindly move my flight up 3 hours.  Hence before dawn flight instead of mi morning one.  

Glad to hear you made it safely there Robo.  Had to wear a jacket too earlier today.  60 out and drizzling.  Sun did come out after lunch, and rain seems to have moved out, for now.  Still cool though, 70 by 4 today.


----------



## bobbie68

Good evening Sans family  

I have been busy with the squad over again today. I made some turkey pepperoni sauce and all were happy. It has been awful weather here this week. It is suppose to be a nice weekend just in time for my outing at 6 flags tomorrow with old friends. It is their first time in years there so looking forward to it.

I have been busy with the kitties and the new ones are adjusting well. They will be happy once they leave quarantine. You can tell they are very happy and relaxed without the worries of outside.

Mac -  I am so sorry that you got heat stroke down there. What an awful thing to happen especially on vacation. I am glad you are resting well and in the A/C. I am sending all my positive thoughts to you for a speedy recovery.

Robo so glad you made it there safely. I am sure you will have a great trip. Enjoy your Dis meets.

Patty Glad you made it safely. It  stinks when there are any disruptions at the airport. Glad it worked out. Enjoy your trip.

Schumi glad your enjoying everything. Have a nice visit at your other home.

Lynne We got those storms too. The lightning was beautiful but can be so dangerous. I hope packing goes well and you have a safe trip. It's good you found out your flight change ahead of time.

Tink I  hope you feel better soon.

Ckmiles- happy travels and stay safe.

Charade good luck with the nail adventure. We have a few cats that we try and do because it is far to our vet for just that. Missing pieces of anything is never fun. A deck sounds nice, we have just a little patio due to a small yard.

Keisha Safe travels and have a great trip.

 to anybody I missed. I hope everyone has a great night and an awesome weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Rainy day here...now my nose is so stuffy I have to breathe through my mouth.  I'm also achy all over...welcome home to me ...looks like a Nyquil night with a 6 am wakeup for work.

Safe travels Janet  hope you have a blast...Donald was delicious by the way 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tink1957

Hi Bobbie  you posted while I was typing.


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels to Robo and Keisha (I think those are the 2 traveling?) and woot to Lynne almost time!
Glad to see ya made the plane  Tink! That Sangria looked yummy!


macraven said:


> _I missed my meet up with Tink on Wednesday as I was with the paramedics in Epcot
> 
> I tried to contact those I had plans with thru Friday
> If I missed anyone I am sorry
> 
> Will try for Saturday to go to a park at Disney _


 Oh no!



macraven said:


> Woke up a 6
> Does not appear I am leaving the bed today


 Really hope you feel better soon, Loved loved our weekend last week and getting to meet Schumi and Tink, and I wish I was still there this week! I'd have picked you up and taken you to our condo-2 bed 2 bath, full kitchen and lots of space to move around, and doctored you back to full hydrated status!



Lynne G said:


> Two more sleeps.


 YAY!



Charade67 said:


> We finally have people here to start work on the deck!!


Oh I am jealous! hoping we can start on our deck in Spring with travel schedule slowing down. 



macraven said:


> The Disney person that is checking with me each day has been wonderful to me


Nice to hear of good customer service!



macraven said:


> No refunds on prepaid ddp


Still worth a shot when you get home...email GS



tink1957 said:


> maybe California Grill for the fireworks view.


Even just for an app. 



keishashadow said:


> My middle ds on bike when he was a tween clipped behind by a driver who never stopped couple blocks from home. Bystander older kids stayed with him and one ran to my house. Luckily rebounded nicely
> 
> Special place in hell for those sorts of people tho


 I cannot imagine getting that phone call/news. So glad your baby is ok! And I could definitely make that POS life hell on earth. Semi driver didn't stop for a crosswalk and killed an 8 year old girl yesterday in town about an hour from here. He too ran off but was quickly arrested. He thought he "hit a mailbox" yet still failed to stop like he is required by law to do.



bobbie68 said:


> nice weekend just in time for my outing at 6 flags tomorrow with old friend



Have fun!! I worked at 6flags St louis in high school and summer after freshman year in college.
Pizza from Pizza place around the corner-DS and DH ran out to get it, so I get to enjoy the large glass of wine. 

Nice night in where we can actually sleep in tomorrow for a bit.

Have fun to all heading out to HHN!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I have been busy with the kitties and the new ones are adjusting well. They will be happy once they leave quarantine. You can tell they are very happy and relaxed without the worries of outside.



Yay!  I'm sure they're so excited to have a safe, happy home!!



bobbie68 said:


> Enjoy your trip.



Thanks!!



Monykalyn said:


> Have fun to all heading out to HHN!



It's going to be a frightening night tomorrow  I'm sure

Had an amazing time at Velvet Sessions seeing Tony Lewis! A little loud-can't hear too well now! Good food, good music and met some nice people!!


----------



## pattyw




----------



## Charade67

I’m still up waiting for the rest of the family to get home. Tonight was opening night for The Music Man. I actually saw the show last night. They had a dress show/dress rehearsal for friends and family of the cast. 

I had 4 things on my agenda today - take the cat to the vet, go to Home Depot, go to Walmart, and then I couldn’t remember the fourth thing. I finally remembered about 7:00 tonight that I wanted to go to a local wood furniture store to look for a bookcase for B. Unfortunately by the time I remembered, the store had closed. Maybe tomorrow. 



macraven said:


> Had to cancel my adrs and fp for today
> The Disney person that is checking with me each day has been wonderful to me
> I found out my diagnosis from Reddy creek paramedics
> It was heat stroke and since I did not go with the hospital route need to stay another day in my ac room and rest


Probably for the best. I hope you’re not too bored being stuck inside. It’s nice that Disney has someone looking out for you. 



tink1957 said:


> Now I think I've caught whatever cold/flu Trey had the last few days. My head is all stuffy and I'm sneezing so I hope I feel better by tomorrow when I have to go back to work.


Oh no. Hope it’s nothing  serious and you are feeling better soon. 



bobbie68 said:


> I have been busy with the kitties and the new ones are adjusting well. They will be happy once they leave quarantine. You can tell they are very happy and relaxed without the worries of outside.


 Happy to hear the kitties are adapting well.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade good luck with the nail adventure. We have a few cats that we try and do because it is far to our vet for just that. Missing pieces of anything is never fun. A deck sounds nice, we have just a little patio due to a small yard.


Caspian was actually really good today. I hate paying someone to trim his nails, but we just can’t do it ourselves. He literally fights us tooth and nail. It’s best for us to let the professionals handle it. I got the missing piece to the floor. Now I just have to wait to hear from the installer to know when he can come back and finish the floor. Hopefully the deck will look really nice when finished. We are having almost a complete rebuild and putting on an addition. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh I am jealous! hoping we can start on our deck in Spring with travel schedule slowing down.


 I hope you have bettter luck than we did. It took forever to find a contractor and then the rain started...

Good night everyone. I don’t know what I am going to do tomorrow. B and dh have 2 shows tomorrow. I pretty much  have to whole day to myself.


----------



## macraven

_Woot for me

My first and only day at a park 

Of course Saturday is always the crowded but who cares 
I’m going to the park finally for 4 hours today 
Can you believe I got out of bed this early ......hahahahaha_


----------



## tink1957

Have fun today mac!


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy Mac, and I am so glad you sound better.  Have fun!

Tink, sending lots of well wishes to ya.  Hope the cold or whatever is making your throat sore, goes away fast.  Drugs and lots of fluids.  

Charade, glad to hear deck work has commenced, and nice that B gets a new bookshelf.  Great that Music Man had a good opening night.

Keisha, hope your flight was quick, and you’re enjoying the sun and having fun.

Patty, hope you survived HHN.  Hope the weather was nice, and all had a good time.

Robo, hope your visit is going well, and enjoying some fun times.

Schumi, hope you got to HHN last night too.  Hope you still are having fun times, lush food, and lovely drinks.

CK, hope you got home safely, and are already plotting another trip or two.

With that,  first a funny,  

Then,  

Make it a super one homies.


----------



## macraven

I have to go back to the room at noon so will do what I can while here 

Yay me


----------



## Lynne G

Mac.


----------



## macraven

Early entry at mk
No waits and did 7 rides
No lines at the ones I went on

Now at 10:10
Long lines
At philamagic and line wait 40 minutes 
My last ride of the day


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I don’t know what I am going to do tomorrow. B and dh have 2 shows tomorrow. I pretty much have to whole day to myself.



I'm sure DH and B are having a fabulous time! Have a great day- nice quiet day!



macraven said:


> _Woot for me
> 
> My first and only day at a park
> 
> Of course Saturday is always the crowded but who cares
> I’m going to the park finally for 4 hours today
> Can you believe I got out of bed this early ......hahahahaha_







Lynne G said:


> Make it a super one homies.





Mac- get some rest this afternoon!! 

Beautiful morning! Gearing up for our private HHN tour later! Kyle and Erin are on their way up from Ft. Lauderdale!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Yeah.....Mac’s going to MK....say hi to Captain Jack for me.....Hope you are feeling alot better today.





Tink hope you are feeling better.

Keisha and her Mr should have made it in yesterday evening. Hope your flight was without incident and you are resting well for your first day of vacation.

Pattyw glad to hear your concert was great.

I’am at my favorite place for breakfast Mrs. Mac’s Fillin Station


----------



## Robo56

Pattyw enjoy your private HHN tour this evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Just been on wrong thread!!!

Mac......glad you’re doing better and able to do a park today.........hope it was fun........

Patty hope you enjoyed your evening, although I did have to google the guy you saw...... 

Robo......love some capt jack..........


Getting ready to meet Keisha and her mister for lunch..........so looking forward to that one!! 

Then lazy day ahead..........out somewhere for dinner tonight.........giving HHN a miss tonight........

Loving Sapphire Falls.........we have an amazing suite with a balcony and enjoying that as much as we can.......good fridge freezer with ice on tap for our rums and ginger beers.........perfect!!! Can’t ask for more........

Have a great Saturday............


----------



## macraven

_I have 3 anytime fp for MK today

I’m blowing that off

At Plaza and waiting for my food 
Then going back to hotel

_


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Patty hope you enjoyed your evening, although I did have to google the guy you saw......



Actually, I did too!!  Once I went to Itunes and listened to the songs, I recognized them! It was really a great concert! The lobby truly felt like a concert venue! And the attendees were all about our age- 50 - 60's . Although there were a few younger ones as well!!



macraven said:


> At Plaza and waiting for my food
> Then going back to hotel



Good idea!!  You did alot today- time to chill!! We plan on chilling all day! resting up for tonight! Mac- we went on 1 ride yesterday! so you are so ahead of us!!


----------



## Lynne G

That is such a kind offer, Mac.  But I would not be able to use until Monday.  

Oh my. Getting so close.  Will check my number in SW line at 6:35 am.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a super lovely meet with Keisha and her mister today  ..........really nice lunch and some good chatter! Then we planned to go do something fun as Keisha headed to Disney, but we ended up snoozing.......lol........it was a good snooze! 

Janet did you get your son’s HHN ticket stuff sorted out??? Hope so..........enjoy your next few days at a Disney before Universal.........so glad we managed to meet up!


Quiet night tonight........some pool time and then movie and room service for dinner..........

Almost time for bed............


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Safe travels to Lynne who is flying this morning I think.


----------



## Robo56

bobbie68 said:


> Robo so glad you made it there safely. I am sure you will have a great trip. Enjoy your Dis meets.



Thank you bobbie68....going to put suticases in car soon and head up to Orlando......looking forward to seeing some of the Sans family.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope your visit is going well, and enjoying some fun times.



The real fun starts today for sure. Looking forward to getting up to Orlando this morning and the HHN Q&A session this afternoon.


Mac hope you are doing well this morning Kneester    and you had a nice visit with the mouse yesterday........your big buddies the minions are waiting for you at Universal.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robo......love some capt jack..........



Yep...me too.  Have to say that's one of his better looks......he has the whole rum slurred, lovable scoundrel pirate thing going on.


Tink hope you are feeling better this morning


----------



## Lynne G

Not quite Robo, but early tomorrow morning, I will be in the air right now.    Glad to hear you are going to meet up with Mac, and do the Q&A today.  Like to hear your thoughts on it, tomorrow.  Safe travels to the Portofino, and hope to say hi to ya sometime later this week.  Doing the mouse visit, before moving over to RPR on Thursday.

Glad to hear of Keisha and Schumi’s meet up.  Enjoy you last couple of days, Schumi.  Sounded like you had a very relaxing one.  Perfect day in my book.

Mac, hope today finds you feeling better.  Mummy and pixie dust sent with good thoughts.  Stay cool, drink lots, and take it easy.  Will be nice to see you as well, later this week.

That goes for Patty too, will be happy to say hi to ya, later this week.

With that, need to check on the wash.  Got the luggage out, checked in for my flight, and sent the boarding pass to my phone.  Eek, one more sleep, er well, early to be tonight, slightly earlier rise tomorrow, alarm set for 3:30am.

Have a blessed Sunday, and hope this day finds all in this homie family in good spirits, and healthy.  Sending good and well thoughts to Wendy.  I hope your back is getting stronger, and you are not in any pain.


----------



## pattyw

Happy packing, Lynne!!

See you guys soon!!

Exhausting night last night at HHN!! Very crowded- so thankful for the private tour! Had a wonderful guide and had a scary good time with the family- and some friends! Lasted until 1:45 am then

 Joe and I are chilling today.  Troy flies home later and Kyle and Erin drive back down to Ft. Lauderdale.    But so  we had a nice couple of days all together


----------



## Tgrgrl

Howdy & Happy Sunday! 
Looking forward to this week’s meetup with pattyw & hope to say a brief hello to Lynne but I think we may just miss each other on Thursday.....Mac, so sorry to read about your heat experience. It has been crazy, crazy hot, even for us locals. I feel silly keeping the kids in their summer clothes but even our thin, long sleeved stuff is uncomfortable. I did get out all of our Halloween decorations today so the girls are busy unloading the bins & “decorating “ the house. Now I have some uninterrupted tablet time....brilliant, eh?

Hi to Robo, Schumi, Keisha, Tink & Everyone else popping by today!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Looking forward to this week’s meetup with pattyw



Me too!!


----------



## pattyw

Very lazy Sunday! slept in, watched tv, and our biggest accomplishment has been getting lunch from Emack & Bolio's, eating in the lounge, and surfing the internet! 

Gearing up for a little wine and appetizers! 






Later, off to drive Troy to the airport!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday evening!


----------



## keishashadow

Just rolled out of trails end now 2 hours to kill pre headless horseman. Best deal onsite for $27 after my discount!


----------



## keishashadow

Meeting Carole & Tom was so nice!

Going to post pic first lol

Sapphire was lovely, woke up to this view today


----------



## keishashadow

The u PH Q&A thing very interesting, lots of vocal die hards trying to trump each other lol

Got 5 houses done by 9:30 until foot called it a day. Determined to pace myself. Favs so far SThing, followed closely by trick r treat. scary things & carnival one done very well. Crowd didn’t build till after 7 pm 

Jury out on scare zones won’t comment till I see all in dark 

Looking forward to my son joining us on Wednesday evening. 

Then to seeing mac (pace yourself and grab some zen, chase it down with some crown), Robbie, patty & Lynne along with whomever else pops up!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, pretty much packed, had to bring some snacks.  

Great pictures Keisha. 2 hours wait, er long time for me.  Was a steal for that party thing at the Fort.  

Just chilling.  Made hot roast beef sandwiches with steamed broccoli and cauliflower, with a finishing up of the coke slaw and tater salads.  

For some reason, does not feel like a Sunday night.  

Hope I do not miss ya Tgrgrl, but understand needing to be home for the kids.  

Have a calm and fun night.


----------



## pattyw

You'll be on that plane soon Lynne!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad Mac feeling better! and yay to meet ups! Wish it would have worked out for this weekend but just glad an HHN trip worked at all. Have put the but in DH's head for next year.
Safe travels Lynne!
Busy weekend. Late day at work so pizza Friday, DH went to volunteer at Octoberfest for a couple hours (the old guys running it are...tech challeneged-meaning in this day and age of using debit/credit they haven't a clue how to accept that for payment, and seemed to expect my DH to stay and run it for them. Um no, we have a busy Saturday. Soccer, then band competition-just went for finals. This is only one close to us. Think my oldest and I are going to Oklahoma next weekend to see the next one. Hopefully middle's school does well. Today was: Halloween decorations up inside, garden cleared (several pounds of carrots dug up, several cups of basil to neighbor), laundry, yard mowed, got straw for coop and decoration, along with mums. Grocery shopping while DS and DH off to soccer. Ham n cheese sliders, spinach dip and brownies for dinner.

Carnival Graveyard, Poltergeist, Dead exposure and scary tales are my top houses Keisha. The more we went through Carnival and Scary Tales the more I appreciated them. Oh-and Michael Aiello like my tweet wishing his boy a Happy birthday and raving about the houses at HHN this year!! 

Have a great night and hope October is a good start!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, 7 and 1/2 hours, and flight will be taking off.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Glad Mac feeling better! and yay to meet ups! Wish it would have worked out for this weekend but just glad an HHN trip worked at all. Have put the but in DH's head for next year.
> Safe travels Lynne!
> Busy weekend. Late day at work so pizza Friday, DH went to volunteer at Octoberfest for a couple hours (the old guys running it are...tech challeneged-meaning in this day and age of using debit/credit they haven't a clue how to accept that for payment, and seemed to expect my DH to stay and run it for them. Um no, we have a busy Saturday. Soccer, then band competition-just went for finals. This is only one close to us. Think my oldest and I are going to Oklahoma next weekend to see the next one. Hopefully middle's school does well. Today was: Halloween decorations up inside, garden cleared (several pounds of carrots dug up, several cups of basil to neighbor), laundry, yard mowed, got straw for coop and decoration, along with mums. Grocery shopping while DS and DH off to soccer. Ham n cheese sliders, spinach dip and brownies for dinner.
> 
> Carnival Graveyard, Poltergeist, Dead exposure and scary tales are my top houses Keisha. The more we went through Carnival and Scary Tales the more I appreciated them. Oh-and Michael Aiello like my tweet wishing his boy a Happy birthday and raving about the houses at HHN this year!!
> 
> Have a great night and hope October is a good start!



Pretty cool re mr aiello lol. Ran out of steam before simpsons area, will hit it up Thursday.  Hoping killer klowns not. Dud

 Return to sleepy hollow better than expected. We had cheap seats, was sold out by 2nd day offered but happy enough.  Given water, candy, popcorn & trading pins

  I know squat re horses, other than they have long sharp teeth & enjoy biting people . Commented how well-trained the horse was, stable hands just died lol.  Horse was asleep.  I knew that, not.  Will say the fanciest & cleanest stable ever.


----------



## tink1957

Nice to see all the homies going to the darkside this week...hope you all have lots of meetups and  a blast at HHN.

Safe travels Lynne  

Hope mac is doing well.

Love the group pic with the schumi and keisha clans.

I'm feeling much better today, thanks Robo.  I went directly to bed after work yesterday and slept until it was time to go back again.  

Speaking of sleep...think it's time for me to go there...good night all, sweet dreams


----------



## buckeev

Yo Mac! So sorry you got too hot for your own good! 

But glad you’re back up-n-running!


----------



## Lynne G

At the airport, thank goodness for short line.  Now waiting to board, and will be a full flight.  

Welcome to Monday, homies.


----------



## Lynne G

And we have landed, here we go waiting on luggage.  Oh so many landed, five planes total unloaded.  

But warm!  Woot change of clothes!


----------



## tink1957

Glad you landed safely Lynne...stay hydrated and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Lynne G

Room ready as I parked the car.  Huge line waiting for HS.  And a good woot! 9th bag on the luggage belt.  Fast picking car.  No traffic and easy parking.


----------



## pattyw

Hi Lynne!! Yay for room ready! Have fun!! See you Thursday!!

We’re at EPCOT waiting for our wine seminar to begin


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome Patty.  

Thought I would change from jacket and long pants.  Made it to the rental, then changed in the car before I pulled out.  

Hot is the word, and Keisha you are right.  That walk from the bus to HS was not fun.  And hit.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans Family 

Wow so many of you are down there!! I hope everyone is having a great time. It sounds like you all have great plans. 

I went with our friends to six flags this weekend. It was very nice. Our friend Frank has knee issues so couldn't ride anything and only was able to do about 5 hours. Our friend MH hasn't been a coaster in 10 years but I did get her on a couple of small ones. It was a nice visit. The fright fest part was a little better this week. There were a few more actors out. I had a few try and scare me only one got me. I still like my "no boo" necklace that I will get at Cedar Point later in the week.

I am busy packing for our long weekend trip to Ohio. We leave Thursday afternoon and will drive about 6 or 7 hours then stop for the night. We will leave Friday morning and should only have about a 2 hour drive. The resort opens at 2 and the park at 5. I am doing the club level there again. However, I was disappointed this summer I hope it is a little better. After PBH club level I don't think I can match Universal's club level. 

Mac I was so glad to read you got out for a few hours and did some stuff  . I hope you are continuing feeling better and have a great time at Uni. I hope you can do everything you want.

Patty, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi and Robo I hope you continue to have a great time

Tink glad you are feeling better

Monykalyn Wow you did have a busy weekend. I hope all went well. It will be nice if you can make it to the band competition next weekend. Good luck I hope they do great!

 to all the rest of Sans Family I missed and hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip Lynne.......glad you arrived safe!

Vicki........missed you were sick!.......glad to hear you’re doing better.........

Bobbie, have a good trip........sounds like fun! 

Janet........love the pic!! We make a happy bunch ..........the young lady who looked after us said when we saw her again we all looked to be really enjoying our meet.......told her, yep, we did!! Sorry I missed meeting your boy, you’ll be glad to have him here Wednesday........bet he’s been looking forward to this trip!! 


Had a short meet with mac and Robo last night at HHN ........was so nice to catch up.........



It was busy last night........although we walked on to Halloween and Poltergeist with no wait. Scary Tales took around 5 minutes and ST was 15........we were lucky after talking to others who waited much longer..........thank goodness for Express Pass. Even shorter lines must have seemed longer with crowds and heat...........I know some people manage without EP........but, nope.......wouldn’t do HHN without EP.......ever! 

Lazy day today, went over for first morning of new Club Lounge at RP...... then did some serious shopping, met a friend for lunch.........now back in room sipping champagne that was very kindly sent to us and thinking about packing up a little.........goodness knows how we are going to manage everything in those cases!! 

Will just have some more sparkly and not think about it right now...........think we may be charged for extra heavy cases this time.........

Have a great Monday all...........


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Lynne glad to hear you here and settled at the Mouse house. 

Keisha’s great pics of you and your Mr.

 Glad to hear you were able to get a few houses done. 

The group picture of you and Schumi and your hubbys is fantastic. A happy group for sure. 

 Mac and I met for lots of chatting a Stranger Things House. Always good to see her. 


Enjoyed a quick chat with Schumi and her husband. They are as lovely in person as they are in their pictures. 

Walked over to IOA for lunch. It’s pretty dead here. I’am watching the Hulk go round and it only looks half full.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Have a great trip Lynne.......glad you arrived safe!
> 
> Vicki........missed you were sick!.......glad to hear you’re doing better.........
> 
> Bobbie, have a good trip........sounds like fun!
> 
> Janet........love the pic!! We make a happy bunch ..........the young lady who looked after us said when we saw her again we all looked to be really enjoying our meet.......told her, yep, we did!! Sorry I missed meeting your boy, you’ll be glad to have him here Wednesday........bet he’s been looking forward to this trip!!
> 
> 
> Had a short meet with mac and Robo last night at HHN ........was so nice to catch up.........
> 
> 
> 
> It was busy last night........although we walked on to Halloween and Poltergeist with no wait. Scary Tales took around 5 minutes and ST was 15........we were lucky after talking to others who waited much longer..........thank goodness for Express Pass. Even shorter lines must have seemed longer with crowds and heat...........I know some people manage without EP........but, nope.......wouldn’t do HHN without EP.......ever!
> 
> Lazy day today, went over for first morning of new Club Lounge at RP...... then did some serious shopping, met a friend for lunch.........now back in room sipping champagne that was very kindly sent to us and thinking about packing up a little.........goodness knows how we are going to manage everything in those cases!!
> 
> Will just have some more sparkly and not think about it right now...........think we may be charged for extra heavy cases this time.........
> 
> Have a great Monday all...........



Yes my DS seems thrilled. Well until he remembers I snore, loudly haha

I believe servers name was Tia from Long Island. Gave her a big shout out on the survey. It’s been some time since we had a server pace the meal so well. Not to mention she was a charmer!

Halloween was one house we skipped no EP line was really long Friday both times we passed it 

Hope u took pics of new lounge! 

Have fun in parks all. We are in the members lounge at Epcot taking a breather. Only in park since 2 pm but seems far longer   Least it’s not that hot or humid today 

Robbie & mac probably meeting up with minions for some mischief

Patty being skooled how to drink some fine vino   Couldn’t find a single F&w event to rick my boat this year. a bit of a meh for us this year 

Lynne likely has-slinky dog in her  sights and this point 

Shout out to all!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Patty being skooled how to drink some fine vino Couldn’t find a single F&w event to rick my boat this year. a bit of a meh for us this year



We thought the wine seminar was very good! A representative of the winery in Oregon was there and he had video of the winery and its grounds and shared so much information! We tasted 2 Pinot Noirs! Joe and I learned a lot! 

4 days until HHN again!

Bobbie- I can't wait to hear about Cedar Point! We'll definitely do Six Flags Darien Lake Frightfest when we return! Have loads of fun!!


----------



## RAPstar

Happy 1st of Halloween everyone!


----------



## tink1957

Hi Robbie 

Happy 1st to you too!


----------



## pattyw

Yep- Robbie Happy 1st to you!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 1st Robo, not too late.  

End day at AK, then late dinner at 10pm, with food court jammed.  

I am beat, and will work on trying to post an elephant picture for Mac.  Did regular safari twice, with no wait.  Then did Dino and River ride with not much of a line, and found a seat for water show, like 2 minutes before started.  Took 3rd bus before I could on.  Guess hotel is booked full or close to.  And on way to HS this morning, a lovely screaming kid the whole ride.  Other than that, met some nice people.  Think maybe MK tomorrow, though still thinking maybe party, but since did one in August, not sure I need to repeat.  Weather may play a part of my decision.

Have a good night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you Robo........it was a short but nice catch up with you both.........can’t believe we forgot to take a picture......after we walked away I realised we hadn’t ..........maybe next time.........

Janet........lol.......yes, that’s why we have a King Suite reserved for us on our trip with Kyle........the poor lad wouldn’t get a minutes sleep with us........of course I don’t snore........much....... I know you will love having your boy with you again for this one.........and sharing a room is fun......we actually love it!!!

Yes, Tia has looked after us a few times in there.......she is lovely.......and yes, doesn’t rush you. When we first met her she had just been promoted to that job but she did really well, and yes, doesn’t ever rush you.......hope we see her at breakfast today..........enjoy rest of your trip..........



Yep, time to go home day...........always seems to come around so quickly.........but we have had an absolute blast.......some days doing not very much!! But always having fun.........how can 19 nights go so quickly.......may have to make it longer next year..........

Hotels have been perfect as always..........love both of these hotels so much. Used the new fully functioning Club Lounge for breakfast and evening apps last night........it will be well liked I believe........and we were handed by the CL manager a card which made me cry a little. It was a Thank you card and each member of staff had written some words for us and it was so lovely........we were blown away! So nice of them and we were incredibly touched......it’s usually us giving them a thank you card! But, so thoughtful. 

So, although we’re sad to be leaving today..........we’ll be back soon and cannot wait!!! 

Did online check in for flight last night so hopefully it’s still going on time.........and Kyle has taken tomorrow afternoon off so he’ll be there when we get home........cannot wait to give my boy a big hug!!! 

Next time I post think we’ll be back in cold and dull UK. 

Hope everyone still here enjoys the rest of their trip.........I’m sad we missed some folks......Lynne, Patty, Tgrgrl and Holly and Hank (@AtTheRoyal) we just didn’t manage to meet up this time.........we think we have so much time then it’s almost gone........but we’ve had the best time between RP and SF...........liking the idea of doing a split stay again as we really love both hotels a lot.........feel very much at home in both.........

Have a great Tuesday...........and have fun in the sun


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Morning Schumi  you and your Mr. have a safe trip back across the pond.

You are taking some Florida sunshine with you in your heart....you will be back before you know it.

I saw Puss in Boots yesterday in Lost Continent it was so cute to see the little children’s reaction to the character.

Going to do some sister time today and a little shopping at Mall at Millenia....will blame all money spent at Tiffany on Schumi...LOL......I had never been to Mall at Millenia until I read about it in one of your trip reports about 3 years ago.

As always your adventures around Orlando and beyond help others like my self find treasures to enjoy outside the park.

Starbucks is calling my name.

Lynne enjoy your time at MK. 

Pattyw hope they are spoiling you and your Mr. at HRH.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, Robo and Schumi are up early.

Have fun with your sister Robo, Happy shopping.  We liked that Mall, even though had to drive through a monsoon to get there the day we decided to shop.  Very close to Universal, with a Krispy Kreme on the way we went. 

Safe travels Schumi.  Yep, going home is always bittersweet.  Yeah, when I left home, it was 50 degrees.  Not only a change of clothes I did, first thing was to put up my sweaty hair.  First thing in bag was hat.

Getting ready for MK.  Was up at 5:30, so was watching TV, then my neighbors had their kid screaming at 7, in his room until he walked by my door and continued down the walkway.  He did not sound that young, so annoying. 

Have a great day, homies.  Mac needs. Taco Bell run!  Don’t forget, taco Tuesday.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning! 
Safe travels home Schumi.....maybe we can meet up at your KSC Day next trip?

Robo, happy shopping! I love MaM too and finally trained the hubs to just get me a gc from there as my annual Christmas present.

Enjoy MK today Lynne!!

Off to see “Crazy Rich Asians” with a friend and then late lunch before school pickup.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Tgrgrl.  Sounds like a fun movie.  

Hot today, but loving the sun.


----------



## Lynne G

Two times Buzz, two time SM, two times in cars, one people movie, then kinda a long wait for mine train, now waiting for food at Beast’s castle.  Crowded.  But having fun. Mid afternoon on lazier rides, then decided no party, so will head over to Epcot for late dinner and extra hours until 11 tonight.  

Hope are doing well, Mac, hope you are over feeling bad.  Robo, like to hear your purchases and Patty, hope you are enjoying the parks.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I’m sad we missed some folks.



Yes- time on vacation certainly passes all too quickly, but we'll be back soon and you guys certainly will too, so we'll catch you another time!!



Robo56 said:


> Pattyw hope they are spoiling you and your Mr. at HRH.



Thanks! The family here at HRH is awesome!! 



Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope you are enjoying the parks.



Thanks Lynne- you as well!! 

Had the BEST day today! We did..... nothing!! We stayed at the hotel today and relaxed! We did have a very special lunch with @macraven !! Thanks for a most enjoyable afternoon! 

Tomorrow we head out bright & early to Discovery Cove!


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome Patty.  We all enjoy DC, and yes, early as getting an early dolphin time let’s you enjoy the rest of the day.  And tomorrow, all day sun, as they are predicting, so best to be in the water.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I have been lurking the past few days. I really didn’t have anything worth writing about.  Well, some good news here. The contractors finally started deck demo today. I can’t wait until they start the rebuild. Poor Caspian keeps staring out the back door. I think he is confused. 

Mac - Glad you were able to get out and enjoy the park even if it was only for a few hours. Hope you are feeling much better by now.

Patty - Private tour, wine seminar - sounds like you are having a great time. I’ve only been to Discovery Cover once but would love to go back sometime. 

Schumi - I know you have had a great vacation. It’s great that you were able to meet up with so may from this thread. When is your next trip bac?

Lynne - Glad you arrived safely. I read your post about short lines and wished I could be there, but then remember how hot it is in Orlando right now.

Tgrgrl - Isn’t all Florida clothes summer clothes? The winter after we moved from Miami to NC we got snow. I was totally unprepared, but managed to find enough winter stuff so B could go out and play in her first snow.

Keisha - Thanks for the pictures. It’s nice to put a face to the name. 

Hello to Robo, MonyK. Buckeev, Tink, Bobbie, and anyone else I may have missed. It’s late and I really should be getting to bed.


----------



## Charade67

I almost forgot the biggest news. We got the info on B’s band trip to Orlando. It’s going to be April 12-16 (Spring break. Ugh, I know.) and will include admission to Universal/IOA for 2 days and 2 days at Disney. The best thing is that family members are invited to tag along. Dh won’t be able to go because he will be returning from Las Vegas the day they leave for FL, but I plan on going.  I asked B if she minded me going along on the trip and she said no. It’s kind of funny. We had said that we wouldn’t be going back to DisneyWorld until at least a year afte they finished the Star Wars section. I also told B that we wouldn’t be going anywhere for spring break this year since we are planning the California trip in June. Now it looks like we will be spending part of spring break at Disney World.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Morning!
> Safe travels home Schumi.....maybe we can meet up at your KSC Day next trip?
> 
> Robo, happy shopping! I love MaM too and finally trained the hubs to just get me a gc from there as my annual Christmas present.
> 
> Enjoy MK today Lynne!!
> 
> Off to see “Crazy Rich Asians” with a friend and then late lunch before school pickup.



Thanks........yes, would be nice to meet up sometime.........although Kyle has expressed a desire to have no meets in December.......parks all the way! Boys!!! But hopefully another time..........

Hope you enjoyed the movie......sounds good!



Lynne G said:


> Two times Buzz, two time SM, two times in cars, one people movie, then kinda a long wait for mine train, now waiting for food at Beast’s castle.  Crowded.  But having fun. Mid afternoon on lazier rides, then decided no party, so will head over to Epcot for late dinner and extra hours until 11 tonight.
> 
> Hope are doing well, Mac, hope you are over feeling bad.  Robo, like to hear your purchases and Patty, hope you are enjoying the parks.



Have a great time Lynne.........



pattyw said:


> Yes- time on vacation certainly passes all too quickly, but we'll be back soon and you guys certainly will too, so we'll catch you another time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The family here at HRH is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne- you as well!!
> 
> Had the BEST day today! We did..... nothing!! We stayed at the hotel today and relaxed! We did have a very special lunch with @macraven !! Thanks for a most enjoyable afternoon!
> 
> Tomorrow we head out bright & early to Discovery Cove!



Yes, I’m sure we’ll run into each other at some point........this trip was busy at times........but other times so relaxing.......we did nothing a few days too!! That heat!! You know when locals are complaining it’s brutal........

Glad you had nice lunch and afternoon with mac.......



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I have been lurking the past few days. I really didn’t have anything worth writing about.  Well, some good news here. The contractors finally started deck demo today. I can’t wait until they start the rebuild. Poor Caspian keeps staring out the back door. I think he is confused.
> 
> Mac - Glad you were able to get out and enjoy the park even if it was only for a few hours. Hope you are feeling much better by now.
> 
> Patty - Private tour, wine seminar - sounds like you are having a great time. I’ve only been to Discovery Cover once but would love to go back sometime.
> 
> Schumi - I know you have had a great vacation. It’s great that you were able to meet up with so may from this thread. When is your next trip bac?
> 
> Lynne - Glad you arrived safely. I read your post about short lines and wished I could be there, but then remember how hot it is in Orlando right now.
> 
> Tgrgrl - Isn’t all Florida clothes summer clothes? The winter after we moved from Miami to NC we got snow. I was totally unprepared, but managed to find enough winter stuff so B could go out and play in her first snow.
> 
> Keisha - Thanks for the pictures. It’s nice to put a face to the name.
> 
> Hello to Robo, MonyK. Buckeev, Tink, Bobbie, and anyone else I may have missed. It’s late and I really should be getting to bed.



Good luck with the build.......work is always stressful being done........we are back in around 7 weeks for a short 10 night visit.......and now already counting down to that!


Janet did get your first email, thanks for the safe travel wishes..........will reply when I’m fully awake.......lol........and have fun with your son joining you again..........


Well, back home in the UK now. It’s 50 degrees and raining........flight was excellent and despite departing 20 minutes late, we arrived 30 minutes early.......a short 7 hrs 45 minutes.........it went so quickly......watched a movie, had some food, snoozed and then we were descending. 

Sitting in Radisson having buffet breakfast........including mimosas which of course as we’re not driving we can enjoy.......although not really feeling champagne yet this morning. 

We are in plenty of time for our train.........

Truly had the best trip again this time..........they just seem to get better and better every time.........

But, will catch up when I get home, sleep and recover a little.........hope everyone’s good.........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I almost forgot the biggest news. We got the info on B’s band trip to Orlando. It’s going to be April 12-16 (Spring break. Ugh, I know.) and will include admission to Universal/IOA for 2 days and 2 days at Disney. The best thing is that family members are invited to tag along.



 Yay!! That sounds wonderful Charade!! Will be a nice mother/daughter trip!



schumigirl said:


> we did nothing a few days too!! That heat!! You know when locals are complaining it’s brutal........



Sometimes nothing can be AMAZING!  Yes- the heat was dangerous at times! 

Good morning all!! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, have fun at DC today.

Robo and Mac, hope you are enjoying some park time.  Glad to hear you both got some lunch and gabbing.

Schumi, hope your flight was fast and you are home enjoying a cup of tea.  Good tea.  

With that, closed down Epcot, but going to go there today, as Eating to the Beat, but since MK has extra hours, may hop over there.  Nothing like 2 midnight days.  Though I was tired waiting for the bus.  

Charade, that is awesome band trip.  

Hope all have a great Wednesday, remember, over the hump of a day, and the weekend will be here before ya know it.  

Time for a shower.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the camel Lynne 
Thought it might be Wednesday and guess it is

Will try to get up and go to a park today  
Haven’t been yet and would like to have fun and do a couple of rides _


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy Mac and I will hope to see ya tomorrow.  Wearing my bathing suit under my clothes, so if check in and room not ready, will ride the boat to HRH and take advantage of Patty’s very generous offer of cabana at the pool.  

Waiting to soar around the world.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, decide to eat with the animals, so hopped a bus, then back to Epcot later this afternoon as Italian dinner before music.  Then long walk to mono for some MK fun.  Long day, but fun so far, and full.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon all. I don't remember if I posted about B's new floor not being completely finished. Home Depot neglected to give us the transition and then told us it was on order. I picked it up on Friday. It had been there the whole time, but that's another story. I got a robo call this morning telling me the installer would be here tomorrow between 7 and 10. I went to lunch this afternoon and just as I got back to work I got another call. The installer was in a neighboring town and wanted to come by today and install the transition. I immediately left work and went back home. We now have a completely finished floor. Yay!



schumigirl said:


> Truly had the best trip again this time..........they just seem to get better and better every time.........
> 
> But, will catch up when I get home, sleep and recover a little.........hope everyone’s good..


Glad you had a great trip and are back home safely. 



pattyw said:


> Yay!! That sounds wonderful Charade!! Will be a nice mother/daughter trip!


 I don't know about a mother/daughter trip. I have a feeling I will be ignored most of the trip...unless she wants money. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, that is awesome band trip.


 I hope so. B is worried about doing fundraisers to make money to pay for the trip. I don't think she fully understands that we will pay the balance.  She already has about 2/3 of the trip paid for. 

I was chatting with another band mom last night She hadn't yet seen the details of the trip. When I told her the cost she remarked that it was more than the trip they took last year (a music festival in Indiana). I reminded he that this trip includes 4 days of theme park admission.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday afternoon Sans family 





Tgrgrl said:


> Robo, happy shopping! I love MaM too and finally trained the hubs to just get me a gc from there as my annual Christmas present.



A nice Christmas gift for sure there are so many nice options to choose from for shopping there.



Lynne G said:


> Hope are doing well, Mac, hope you are over feeling bad. Robo, like to hear your purchases and Patty, hope you are enjoying the parks.



Had a great visit with sister. It’s always nice to catch up. We are all getting older and time marches on. So time spent together is precious in deed.

I made a visit to the Apple Store while there. I was sorely in need of a new phone and purchased the new IPhone 10X Max. The young man who helped me was a gem. He helped transfer everything and set up new phone. So thankful.

Made visit to Tiffany for a purchase. They are very nice there too.





Charade67 said:


> Hello to Robo, MonyK. Buckeev, Tink, Bobbie, and anyone else I may have missed. It’s late and I really should be getting to bed.



Hello Charade  glad to hear they finished your floor.



schumigirl said:


> Well, back home in the UK now. It’s 50 degrees and raining........flight was excellent and despite departing 20 minutes late, we arrived 30 minutes early.......a short 7 hrs 45 minutes.........it went so quickly......watched a movie, had some food, snoozed and then we were descending.



A good snooze will make everything right with the world.

Good to hear you made home safely.

Pattyw have a good time at Discovery Cove today.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> I made a visit to the Apple Store while there. I was sorely in need of a new phone and purchased the new IPhone 10X Max.


Please let me know how you like it. We are due for upgrades in December.


----------



## Lynne G

That is what I am thinking of upgrading to Robo, so if don’t mind, I will be taking a peak at yours.  Kids want the Xs, but regular size.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, have fun at DC today.



Had a great day! Met Coral the dolphin 



macraven said:


> Will try to get up and go to a park today



Hope you are having a great day!



Lynne G said:


> Wearing my bathing suit under my clothes, so if check in and room not ready, will ride the boat to HRH and take advantage of Patty’s very generous offer of cabana at the pool.



Lynne- we'll be checking into the cabana at 9 am- we'll be there whenever you come over! 



Robo56 said:


> I made a visit to the Apple Store while there. I was sorely in need of a new phone and purchased the new IPhone 10X Max. The young man who helped me was a gem. He helped transfer everything and set up new phone. So thankful.
> 
> Made visit to Tiffany for a purchase. They are very nice there too.



 Sounds like a very successful shopping trip! and bonding time with your sister



Robo56 said:


> Pattyw have a good time at Discovery Cove today.



Thanks! Yes- a great day! Exhausted now! Arrived there at 7:30 am and stayed until 3 pm. Back at the lounge! We are relaxing tonight!!

Mac, Keisha, Robo- I know you have plans tomorrow but if at any time you need a break, come over to the cabana! We'll be there all day and evening!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy 
Hump day Sans Family

Sounds like everyone is busy traveling or in parks and hopefully more R&R.  I will be busy tonight I have the squad over. 

Tomorrow Brian took the day off so we can run errands and clean before we leave in the afternoon. The weather is looking iffy out there, so I will keep my fingers crossed with the rain. I have not had good luck with weather my trips this year.
I will try and hop on tomorrow to say "hi" before I leave. If not I will be back on Tuesday. No computer this trip and my phone doesn't load this site well.

The new kitties are doing good. They are still adjusting but happy to be in and out of the yuck weather. We will see after  they are fixed if they can be integrated or I have to look for homes. Either way they will have a good life.

Schumi glad you made it home and had a great trip!

Mac I have been thinking about you. I hope you are feeling better and can get some time in the parks

Charade That is awesome about being able to go on the band trip.  I am sure you will have a good time even if you are ignored. 

Lynne Glad you are enjoying Disney and hope you have just a great of time at Uni.

Patty so glad you enjoyed DC today. I love that place and Liv has decided on going there for graduation gift in June. We will also do the Sea World Parks. I hope you have a great pool and cabana day

Robo it is so nice when you have a great sales associate help you. Enjoy your new phone. Glad you had a nice visit with your sister.

 to the rest of the Sans family Tgrgrl, Tink, CKmiles, Buckbeev and all the rest I missed. I hope everyone has a great night!!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Tomorrow Brian took the day off so we can run errands and clean before we leave in the afternoon. The weather is looking iffy out there, so I will keep my fingers crossed with the rain. I have not had good luck with weather my trips this year.
> I will try and hop on tomorrow to say "hi" before I leave. If not I will be back on Tuesday. No computer this trip and my phone doesn't load this site well.
> 
> The new kitties are doing good. They are still adjusting but happy to be in and out of the yuck weather. We will see after they are fixed if they can be integrated or I have to look for homes. Either way they will have a good life.



Hope the trip doesn't get rained out!! 

Yes- the kitties will have a great life thanks to your saving them!



bobbie68 said:


> Patty so glad you enjoyed DC today. I love that place and Liv has decided on going there for graduation gift in June. We will also do the Sea World Parks. I hope you have a great pool and cabana day



What a great grad gift!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Bobbie.  Nice to have help with the errands and house tidying.  So nice to help those kitties out.  Lucky kitties for sure, with a good life with you or another home.  Yep, good graduation present.

Patty, so glad you enjoyed.  We do nada after our DC day too.  All that water fun is exhausting. I do not think we ever had Coral. I think we have met 4 so far.  One of our favorite was the one we had in August.  Did not want to do any tricks, just kept swimming next to us, wanted to be touched over and over.  Sweet dolphin.  

Very good dinner, stuffed once again, and waiting for the later show.  I need time to relax after that big meal.  Nice waitress too.  

Gorgeous night in tap.  Have a great one all.


----------



## keishashadow

At mgm DVC partee wheee enjoyed cocktail at resort bar first 

Last nights mnsshp a blast too

U tomorrow, not sure when we will roll in.  May drop by patty. Glad ur DC day went well. We love it there


----------



## Lynne G

Great party pictures Keisha.  Sorry I skipped it or would have said hi.  Now heading to MK for late night fun.


----------



## pattyw

Love those costumes Keisha! Sounds like a great party!!

Lynne- have a great time at MK!!

Have a great evening all!!

Early night for us!


----------



## Monykalyn

Love the grave digger pic Keisha! Sounds like great days for our travelers all around. Nice day here with cooler front moving in-low 80’s, possible rain tomorrow. Busy busy work week, trying to get club stuff done for our upcoming Christmas wreath sales (anyone want to support boys and girls club with a wreath  ). And stuff I need to get done before regional meeting on cruise next week as club president. And my oldest turns 21 on Friday. 

I think I need one of bobbies kitties... dark earlier means the hens go to roost earlier and no evening talks with them lol.

Queen procrastinator is having a large glass of wine...


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Love the grave digger pic Keisha! Sounds like great days for our travelers all around. Nice day here with cooler front moving in-low 80’s, possible rain tomorrow. Busy busy work week, trying to get club stuff done for our upcoming Christmas wreath sales (anyone want to support boys and girls club with a wreath  ). And stuff I need to get done before regional meeting on cruise next week as club president. And my oldest turns 21 on Friday.
> 
> I think I need one of bobbies kitties... dark earlier means the hens go to roost earlier and no evening talks with them lol.
> 
> Queen procrastinator is having a large glass of wine...



Wow!! You DO have a lot going on!! But light at the end of the tunnel---- A cruise! Yay!!

It's funny- once my kids grew out of the fundraising I miss the stuff! A Christmas wreath sounds lovely! Maybe in lieu of shipping it to Buffalo I could have you donate it locally! 

  - a few days early- DD 21 -- WOW!! Get another wine glass ready!

Yep- pets are wonderful evening company! Cats hit their best late at night!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> It's funny- once my kids grew out of the fundraising I miss the stuff! A Christmas wreath sounds lovely! Maybe in lieu of shipping it to Buffalo I could have you donate it locally!


I’m just the opposite. I hate doing the fundraising. It doesn’t help that most of the people I know also have kids selling the same stuff. I’m trying to make an attempt to help B with the band fundraising this year. So far they have sold local attractions books, and now it’s cookie dough. I think next month will be pie.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’m just the opposite. I hate doing the fundraising. It doesn’t help that most of the people I know also have kids selling the same stuff. I’m trying to make an attempt to help B with the band fundraising this year. So far they have sold local attractions books, and now it’s cookie dough. I think next month will be pie.



Yep- I'm with you. While they were selling stuff it was a pain sometimes, but now I don't even know anyone selling much stuff. A coworkers DD is a girl scout- he's a real popular guy during cookie season! 
Of course, I ended up buying a lot of what they were selling.  We always had candy bars, popcorn, wrapping paper,...
I think candy bars were the easiest to sell. $1 a bar- took it to work and many bought them.  Some stuff is tough though!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> A coworkers DD is a girl scout- he's a real popular guy during cookie season!


B is a registered Girl Scout, but isn’t in a troop and is not very active anymore.  She stopped selling cookies 2 years ago with the exception of a few online customers. 

My favorite fundraisers are the ones the theater department does. All we need to do is eat at a local restaurant and they donate a percentage of the sales to to department.


----------



## Monykalyn

Our company is fundraising. We always have Worlds Finest Chocolate and OTIS Spunkmeyer Cookie dough around. And I think I have a box of Aunt Anne’s pretzels in freezer too...and I resoundly support friends GS cookies...just ate the last sleeve of Thin Mints couple weeks ago - forgot they were stashed in back of garage freezer.

Funny Patty: planning on taking dd to wine place that did a wine tasting fundraiser for our club in September. Sold out 96 seats in less than 3 weeks. Excellent wine and great apps too. Although she has requested Mexican too so she can get a margarita in this country. She went to Puerto Vallarta with grandparents couple years ago, including tequila factory tour, and rum punch 2 for 1 on beach later in day. She was so funny when when she called me later.

Sooo Lifetime showing Christmas movies and one I always watch but usually doing something else too: The Holiday. Never noticed before Dustin Hoffman has a cameo.


----------



## RAPstar

Saw the new A Star is Born tonight. Really quite good!!


----------



## schumigirl

Love the pictures Keisha..........no idea who the blue guy with white suit is though in the second picture.......lol.........do I still get to come on the Disboards for not knowing that.......

MonyK.......wine tastings or events always do well don’t they ........two of the wine groups we belong to do Charity events for local children’s charity or cancer charities several times a year and they sell out almost instantly. And we make a shed load of money for good causes.........win win...........



Joys of jet lag..........

Been awake back and forward most of the night.........managed to stay up till 11pm........body wanted to get up and start the day at 1.30am.........I still felt it was 6.30am.....time to get up!!! Got back to sleep but gave in around 4.30am and just got up.........

Put some more laundry in washer and just about to put next load in..........and I’m starving! 

Today will be finishing laundry, getting it dried, ironed and put away. Grocery shopping and general catching up on household stuff..........

Kyle’s new bathroom is gorgeous.........we are so pleased with it.........and so is he! And he has, as always left the place tidy and fridge is stocked........although he did “forget” to dust anywhere.........I’ll forgive him that........it’s not too bad considering the amount of work being done in the house while we were gone. 

So, time for cup of tea.........we had three large pots between us yesterday in the Radisson for breakfast........love coffee while in America, but tea now. 

8 weeks today and we’re off again.........this time we get to enjoy Kyle’s company again........so looking forward to that one........

Have a great Thursday..........(it is Thursday isn’t it??)


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is Schumi, Thursday that is.     With all that talk of wine, tea, and coffee, good to hear all will stay hydrated.  

Grab your choice of drink, and have a great Thursday.


And don’t have the Chardonnay at Flame Tree in AK, unless you do like a not very sweet wine.  I did like the little glass container it was in.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It’s October and going to be almost 90 degrees today. Hopefully the contractors will be back today to do more work on the deck. 

Almost time to go to work. I’ll check in later. 

Hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## keishashadow

Did I hear cruise? 

Moving to u today. Can’t get over the beautiful weather


----------



## Lynne G

I know, moving over to U too, Keisha.  Took that mighty long bus walk to HS. And after some Toy Story fun, enjoying the shade with a nice cool, cappuccino, and people watching.  Then maybe a visit in the SW universe, then some muppets before saying see ya later.


----------



## keishashadow

Replenishing drinks at WM, lunching at Miller’s then hoping room ready at RP. Hey it could happen Long as it has 2 beds I’m golden.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope we both get rooms ready soon, Keisha.   Okay meal at BE, and was the chosen, here ya go, free cupcake winner.  Er, okay.  Almost ready to leave.  Getting way too crowded for me.  Not looking forward to bus walk.  Bus driver said our return spot is the furthest away.  Joy.  Will be ready for a dip in the pool, after I do a WM run as well.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Replenishing drinks at WM, lunching at Miller’s then hoping room ready at RP. Hey it could happen Long as it has 2 beds I’m golden.



We ate twice at Millers on Kirkman last week........

Loved both experiences......one lunch, one dinner..........

Yep, hope rooms are ready..........and hope your SA experience is a good un..........


----------



## schumigirl

Keeping busy today.........trying not to sleep.........

Did plan to upload pictures tonight, but we both look like zombies and concentration levels are low........so, finished laundry and some ironing..........will chill out tonight and watch some mindless tv. 

Grocery shop done and dinner prepared.........

I think Florida weather may be slightly better than ours today..........just after 5 and it’s getting slightly dark already..........cloudy and raining right now.........looking out at the sea right now and it’s just black and grey........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, time travel can take days to get back to routine, Schumi.  Lovely mostly sunny day and hot.  

On way back, so about an hour or so, hopefully room ready.  Looking forward to express pass.


----------



## Charade67

Wow, slow day today. I guess many of you are having too much fun to post. Nothing much going on here. More demo on the deck today. Can’t wait until they start the rebuild. 

Today we got graduation information  - Cap & gown, invitations, etc. I love how they put everything into package options.  Do we really need a senior class shirt and water bottle? I think we need to sit down and sift throught the a la carte options and see what we actually need.


----------



## Lynne G

Great afternoon spent with Patty and her DH.  Room was ready when checking in, so happy camper.  

Now washed up and chilling.  Feels good to be here.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Oh Lynne, I’m sad I missed you! I had a lovely morning/early afternoon feeling like a VIP in Pattyw’s cabana!! It was so fun & the 4 hours just flew by. Patty, when is our next meetup???


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, yes, was so sorry to have missed you.  It was delays I did not expect, like Pop’s guys couldn’t find  my luggage for 25 minutes, and bus from HS, waited 20 minutes for.  So almost an hour later than I thought I would have left.  But would enjoy meeting you one of these days.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Today we got graduation information - Cap & gown, invitations, etc. I love how they put everything into package options. Do we really need a senior class shirt and water bottle?


  Right?? oh and add in class ring! oldest didn't care to get a ring, middle wants a ring that symbolizes more of who she is than the traditional ring. We are lucky in that we have a good friend and neighbor who is a photographer who did our oldest senior pics at great discount.


Sounds like fun at Patty's cabana today!

Put money into onboard cruise account, have hotel precruise paid for, transport to/from airport done, boarding doc's printed. This close to booking 5 day cruise to Cuba next may...almost had DH ready to say yes. Heck I could have paid for it. Still in checkout-may still do it as Christmas gift to family...

So glad it is Friday tomorrow!!  Hope those going to HHN tonite are having a great scary time!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Great afternoon spent with Patty and her DH.  Room was ready when checking in, so happy camper.
> 
> Now washed up and chilling.  Feels good to be here.



Joe and I had a wonderful afternoon and evening with you! Thanks for joining us!! Rest up tonight and enjoy the parks tomorrow!



Tgrgrl said:


> Oh Lynne, I’m sad I missed you! I had a lovely morning/early afternoon feeling like a VIP in Pattyw’s cabana!! It was so fun & the 4 hours just flew by. Patty, when is our next meetup???



Thanks so much for taking time out of your day to drive over to meet us!  Enjoyed our drink and lunch!  We'll definitely make time to come over your way and visit again soon!! We visit often to get away from our cold weather!


----------



## pattyw

Hope everyone has a great evening!!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Right?? oh and add in class ring! oldest didn't care to get a ring, middle wants a ring that symbolizes more of who she is than the traditional ring. We are lucky in that we have a good friend and neighbor who is a photographer who did our oldest senior pics at great discount.



She actually already has her class ring. Her school gets them Sophomore year.


----------



## schumigirl

Goodness it was quiet here yesterday..........

Glad the cabana visitors had a nice day with Patty.....sounds like some fun meets .......



We have rain. Least it’s not cold yet, that’s about all I can say........

Mixed day yesterday.........got a lot done regarding laundry, but last night hit a wall and kept dropping off mid sentence at times........fought to stay fully awake till around 11pm.........and it worked I think, had a full nights sleep and didn’t feel that awful sickly tired feeling when I got up this morning..........DH is still sleeping, but I always get up to see Kyle off to work.

Did watch first episode of AHS Apocalypse..........I had given up on it last couple of seasons, but this one started out not too bad........will give it a try.

Today is bit of shopping for “stuff” want to buy some accessories for downstairs bathroom now blinds are up I can see what I want colour wise for little accessories. Finish a little ironing and anything else that pops up today.........

Have a great Friday............


----------



## macraven

_Got up early and reading to catch-up
I see we got more spam again that I had to deal with

Nothing like reading a thread and you see things that should not be there 

Easy fix to handle

Plan on doing coffee with Robbie this morning 
Coffee is a good way to start mornings 

Hope all the homies are doing good and looking forwards to the weekend

It’s friday and have another week here  until I go back to real life back home_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Got up early and reading to catch-up
> I see we got more spam again that I had to deal with
> 
> Nothing like reading a thread and you see things that should not be there
> 
> Easy fix to handle
> 
> Plan on doing coffee with Robbie this morning
> Coffee is a good way to start mornings
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good and looking forwards to the weekend
> 
> It’s friday and have another week here  until I go back to real life back home_



There`s been a lot of it over last few days I see...…….all Chinese!!! 

Have a great time with Robbie...….and a great day!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee?  Does that mean tea?  Tower 3 for me.  So Robo and Mac, good morning!  At the dark side now.  Been watching TV, then heard people outside room, ran and put the still dreaming on the door handle.  Eh, 9 o’clock and I guess I should get moving.

Love all your cruise stuff MonyK.

Schumi, you sound busy, and hope the rain goes away.  

Charade, yeah senior year expenses.  No ring for little one, she does not want it.  Pictures were bought awhile ago, so we will hand them out when most of the family gets together next month, so box with those pictures has setting in my closet.  

Yay!  It is Friday!


----------



## pattyw

Charade- Graduation brings on so many costs! 

Monyk- Yay for the cruises! Sounds like a nice Christmas gift.  Cuba sounds exciting!

Schumi-  Happy accessory shopping! Always fun refreshing a room!

Mac- Enjoy your coffee with Robbie!! 

Lynne- Enjoy your park day today!!

Joe and I had a great time yesterday just relaxing by the pool in our cabana! The best parts were visiting with Tgrgrl & LynneG!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Schumi, Mac, and Lynne. Today’s excitement was getting the car’s annual inspection. Nothing else on the agenda except housecleaning. 

Lynne - I bought more senior pictures then I wanted to. It ended up being only slightly more expensive to go with one of the package deals then it was sot get what I waned a la carte. We really don’t have many people to give pictures to. 

It’s still very early, but I am already trying to decide which Disney parks I want to go to in April. We only have 2 days there. Right now I am leaning towards Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Charade67

Hi Patty. You snuck in while I was posting.  Great to have faces to put with names.


----------



## Charade67

Anyone here familiar with Holiday Inn Resort Orlando Suites - Waterpark? This is where we will be staying in April.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I think that was the old Nick place, and I think it was redone when new owners took over.  Check the Orlando and Attractions forum, I think I remember seeing some threads on there about that hotel.  

Never have stayed there.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a great day in the parks.  Potter lunch, now slowly waking back to the Studios.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Nice to see our mac posting again, hope you feel better now and enjoy the rest of your vacation   Say hi to Robo and have fun you two. 

Patty, it was so nice of you to invite everyone to enjoy your cabana.  Glad you got to meet Lynne and tgrgrl.  Wish we could have joined the party...maybe next time.

Carole, good to hear you're catching up on your sleep.  I know it's hard to get adjusted back to your time zone.  Only a few more weeks until you go back again....lucky lady 

It's never too early to plan a WDW trip Charade...the sooner the better.  Happy planning.

Monyk...love the cruise plans...one day we will pull the trigger on that Oasis cruise I keep looking at.

I almost booked SF for next HHN trip today but I'm undecided about whether to do 7 or 8 nights...probably 8.

Have a great night everyone...I'll be trying to stay awake long enough to watch the Braves game


----------



## tink1957

Oh I wanted to add....it was in the 90's today...it's October for goodness sake...time for bonfires and jackets ...not in GA....maybe next month.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Oh I wanted to add....it was in the 90's today...it's October for goodness sake...time for bonfires and jackets ...not in GA....maybe next month.



lol...…..we have 50 right now if we`re lucky...….I`d swap you in a heartbeat!!!! 

I know what you mean though...….we went round to our local to meet some friends for dinner and the log fire was roaring in the dining room......it felt very autumnal there and then...…..so cosy, but seemed a little early somehow...…..especially with the "Book now for Christmas" menu`s strewn around the tables...

Hope it cools down for you soon Vicki...…..


Some new Club Room pictures posted in RPR thread...…...I put them at the end as some folks don't read the first posts...….but will add them in tomorrow to the beginning of the thread.....we like it...…..

Keep thinking tomorrow is Monday for some reason...……. 

Time for bed soon...….managed to stay awake all day today so think we got off lightly this time...…..


----------



## schumigirl

Wow........where is everyone!!!


Saturday today and not Monday as my brain is telling me............

And it’s still raining........slightly, but it’s there..........

Bacon for breakfast, not sure about lunch and lasagne for dinner........made the meat sauce yesterday so will make it up today........Kyle having pizza as he’s not keen on lasagne. 

Hoping to get trip report started today........have some stuff to do first..........

Have a great Saturday............


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Wow........where is everyone!!!


I think they might all be enjoying the parks too much to check in.

I'm having trouble getting back to sleep so here I am...have to wake up at 6.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I have noisy neighbors. Doors slamming and loud talking in the hallway since 6.  I think they finally left. 

No matter, I was awake, just playing on my phone.  Should have turned up my TV.  

Good Morning Tink and Schumi.  Another lovely day in store.  May go for a donut soon.  Coffee already made in the room, so ready for some breakfast.  

Eh, now kids are running up and down the hallway.  Must be the weekend!  Woot to that.  

Have a great and happy Saturday homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Decided to take a little ride up the street and had a nice meal at Peach Valley Cafe.  Decent coffee, okay toast, eggs and very crispy bacon, but creamy grits that I could have had more of.  No traffic and cute cafe, with most of the seats outside.

Now, getting ready for some park fun, wonder how Patty, and her DH, Keisha and family, and Mac did last night.  Was a beautiful night at the pool for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Met another Dino, this time, not Blue.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Today is going to be a fun day of house cleaning. I’m starting with the main bathroom. I decided to clean out my “make up” drawer. Found all sorts of things I has tossed in there over the past 2 years. I found a large hair brush in the back of the drawer. I don’t know when I last used a hairbrush. I only use wide tooth combs now.

It looks like Schumi is getting settled back in at home and most everyone else is enjoying vacation.

Lynne - I looked up the hotel and you are correct. It is the old Nickelodeon hotel.

Tink - Unfortunaely I can’t do too much planning. The trip is being organized by a travel service. I hate having so much time and nothing much to do. I guess I can start looking at quick serve restaurants. I’m pretty sure we won’t be able to get in for some of the finer dining. 

Tonight is the last show of The Music Man. I might go see it one more time. One of B’s friends came last night and brought her flowers. We don’t have any vases, so right now they are in a plastic cup from Dickey’s BBQ.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Decided to take a little ride up the street and had a nice meal at Peach Valley Cafe.  Decent coffee, okay toast, eggs and very crispy bacon, but creamy grits that I could have had more of.  No traffic and cute cafe, with most of the seats outside.
> 
> Now, getting ready for some park fun, wonder how Patty, and her DH, Keisha and family, and Mac did last night.  Was a beautiful night at the pool for me.



Love Peach Valley Café...….so good and very local...….

Nice pic with dino……...


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi, was a nice breakfast, might try another breakfast one, First Light or something like that.  Have to google, LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Hello Dragon.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Patty, it was so nice of you to invite everyone to enjoy your cabana. Glad you got to meet Lynne and tgrgrl. Wish we could have joined the party...maybe next time.



We had a great time! Yep- have to all meet up on another trip!



schumigirl said:


> And it’s still raining........slightly, but it’s there..........



Rain and cool temps- that's what we return to tonight as well! Ugh!



Lynne G said:


> Well, I have noisy neighbors. Doors slamming and loud talking in the hallway since 6. I think they finally left.



Sorry to hear that- people can be so rude! Hope they checked out of the hotel so you can get some peace & quiet!!



Lynne G said:


> Decided to take a little ride up the street and had a nice meal at Peach Valley Cafe. Decent coffee, okay toast, eggs and very crispy bacon, but creamy grits that I could have had more of. No traffic and cute cafe, with most of the seats outside.



Sounds YUMMY!!



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Today is going to be a fun day of house cleaning. I’m starting with the main bathroom. I decided to clean out my “make up” drawer. Found all sorts of things I has tossed in there over the past 2 years. I found a large hair brush in the back of the drawer. I don’t know when I last used a hairbrush. I only use wide tooth comb



Good for you organizing your stuff! I'm so long overdue to do the same!

Last afternoon in Orlando !! Fly out this evening!  Had the BEST trip! So relaxing! Meeting up with @ckmiles , @Tgrgrl, @LynneG, @macraven , @Robo56 , @keishashadow  was truly the highlight of our trip! You guys have been friends for a while- so nice to meet in person.  And to @tink1957 and @schumigirl - sorry we missed you this time but we'll meet up soon!!   All of you here are great!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel back home Patty.  Was very nice to met you and your DH.  

Hot enough day, swim before dinner with Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Schumi, was a nice breakfast, might try another breakfast one, First Light or something like that.  Have to google, LOL



Is that First Watch??

We didn’t like it very much as it was all healthy options........grain and wheat pancakes no normal pancakes.......wouldn’t go back as I can’t eat wholemeal or grains. 

Try Keke’s......one near the Mall at Millenia and another at Dr Phillips. You’ll enjoy that better I believe........truly scrumptious.........


Safe journey home Patty........glad you had such a lovely trip.........



Funny old day here........rain, then sunshine for 10 minutes.......and now it’s 45F. Heating is on. 

I miss Florida. 

Going to watch the latest Insidious movie tonight.......with a little rum......one of the bottles we brought back this trip.......all six of them!!! Had to cut back on shampoo so we didn’t go too far over the weight limit........lol.......thankfully have more than enough! 

Hope everyone’s Saturday is a good one.........


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Safe travel back home Patty.  Was very nice to met you and your DH.
> 
> Hot enough day, swim before dinner with Mac.



Have a nice swim with mac tonight...........have fun!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I don’t think Mac will swim, but I am now, then will met her for dinner.

Thanks Schumi for the info, not healthy for me, LOL. I have heard of KeKe’s, so will try that one next.  Maybe before heading to SW for a few hours.  Pool is lovely.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I think they might all be enjoying the parks too much to check in.
> 
> I'm having trouble getting back to sleep so here I am...have to wake up at 6.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.



_ Vicki I struck out at Disney and spent that portion of my vacation in bed in the room for the most part

The darkside potion of my trip seems to be following the same pattern 

Did hhn last Sunday night
Robbie and I did one house and just people watched and walked thru a few scare zones
Got to chat with Carole and Tom when we started our time at the park. 
Always nice to see them 

Robbie and I left hhn early Sunday 

Hit the studios for a few hours Monday did some rides then back to the hotel when it got too hot for me around noon
I was still having issues from the heat stroke

Got to do a lunch Tuesday afternoon with pattyw and Joe at the hotel 

Did a couple of houses Wednesday and Thursday but back in room early
Maybe got a few houses in 

Friday did get into the park before it closed so no rides and was meeting up for the private hhn tour 

What I do recall of the tour was fun for the start
Believe I did 4 houses ?
Can’t remember as I was having some issues
But when I woke up at 1:20 this Saturday morning and saw pattyw and Joe looking at me while I was in bed ..
realized I had a short time in the park 
Lol

Very much appreciated they left the tour to take care of me in my hotel room_

_
And want to say a big thank you for all the help of park employees especially the medics

And to all in my group, a big thank you

Robbie was helping me the entire time and volunteered to be my pusher in the park 

All the homies in the tour are owed a huge thank you from me
Janet, Dave, Davey, Denny, Tryna, Robbie, Vu, Hannah!
They all were extremely helpful to me

For pattyw and Joe to leave the tour so early to take care of me, really touched me 

The sans group are full of caring and wonderful people

If I made plans with you contact me as I don’t know if I can make a meet up as planned 

Am trying to connect with Nashville trio today or tomorrow 
So if you are reading along, I left you a voice message 

Lynne I was able to connect with and doing dinner with her later

And will meet Vu and Hannah at the hotel in an hour 

Normally I don’t post about my medical problems on the boards but had to express my gratitude to all that supported me Friday night

(And the two that continued into Saturday)
_


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you`re doing better mac...…..take it easy...…..

Lynne hope you enjoy Keke`s if you go......we haven't been in a while but know many locals who do go to them regularly...….


Quite a nice day today......mild but fresh.

Quiet day planned I think. Been grocery shopping and now in for the day...…..

Love a lazy Sunday...……..


----------



## macraven

_Schumi you will be busy the next 8 weeks 
You have your new trippie to work on and get ready for another trip to the darkside 

You will soon be back to great weather and having the ac on and not the heat_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac and I had a nice dinner and enjoyed chatting until both tired.  Will go to the parks with her for a few hours, then hoping to catch Robo before she leaves.

Lovely start so far, though phone says rain this afternoon, perfect time to relax inside.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





tink1957 said:


> Nice to see our mac posting again, hope you feel better now and enjoy the rest of your vacation  Say hi to Robo and have fun you two.



Hey Tink 

Been enjoying HHN.

Hope you are feeling better.  If I remember correctly you had a cold after your return home.



tink1957 said:


> I think they might all be enjoying the parks too much to check in.



Weather has been warm and great for park and pool.



Lynne G said:


> Met another Dino, this time, not Blue.



Great pic with Dino Lynne


Schumi glad to hear your feeling better and jet lag is resolving.




macraven said:


> All the homies in the tour are owed a huge thank you from me
> Janet, Dave, Davey, Denny, Tryna, Robbie, Vu, Hannah!
> They all were extremely helpful to me



Your welcome. Mac your Sans family always wants the best for you. Hope you continue to feel better.

VIP Tour was great....much thanks to a
 Mac for all your planning.....and to Janet for stepping in to take the lead after Mac needed to leave.

Our tour guide Tyler was fantastic. Much thanks to Tyler for making the tour a great one.

Met Vu and Hannah.....a lovely couple.

Met pattyw and Joe... a fantastic caring couple. Was so nice to meet you both.

Had really nice visit with Janet and family. Met her son Davy. What a smart, kind young man. A lovely family. So nice to see a family enjoying park time and HHN together.

Nice to see Denny and Tryna again.

Janet hope your early morning flight home was smooth and uneventful.

Kind of a vacation reboot yesterday afternoon. Visit to spa was much needed. Nice dinner out with sister.

Pool time and a stroll in IOA maybe today.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Sunday! 
We are getting ready to go to church for a quick service, potluck lunch then unloading pumpkins from an 18-wheeler to set up our annual pumpkin patch. It’s a huge fundraiser for our church and even though it’s 90 degrees, seeing all those pumpkins makes it officially Fall in C Florida! 
We are headed back to the parks Tuesday to meet up with old friends who are visiting during their Fall Break.  Hope TS Michael doesn’t rain us out.  How ironic this October storm is called Michael, right?


----------



## schumigirl

Almost forgot to post a picture of Vicki, Monyk and myself when we met up in Backwater Bar first week we were there...…

It was a lovely meet and we did remember to take some pictures...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Having fun in the park with Mac.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 356513 View attachment 356514
> 
> Having fun in the park with Mac.


Sounds like everyone is having a great time. I think Mac had my purse on lol


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 356513 View attachment 356514
> 
> Having fun in the park with Mac.



Nice pictures Lynne........the look of concentration on macs face is intense!!!

Glad you’re having fun........


----------



## macraven

_Well... I did IOA solo for a very short time Saturday 
Waited until about 1:20 and went to do Dr Doom_

_
I   that ride
_

_
Loved the picture of Schumi, Vicki and Monyk 

All happy faces!_


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 356477
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tink
> 
> Been enjoying HHN.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.  If I remember correctly you had a cold after your return home.
> 
> 
> 
> Weather has been warm and great for park and pool.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic with Dino Lynne
> 
> 
> Schumi glad to hear your feeling better and jet lag is resolving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. Mac your Sans family always wants the best for you. Hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> VIP Tour was great....much thanks to a
> Mac for all your planning.....and to Janet for stepping in to take the lead after Mac needed to leave.
> 
> Our tour guide Tyler was fantastic. Much thanks to Tyler for making the tour a great one.
> 
> Met Vu and Hannah.....a lovely couple.
> 
> Met pattyw and Joe... a fantastic caring couple. Was so nice to meet you both.
> 
> Had really nice visit with Janet and family. Met her son Davy. What a smart, kind young man. A lovely family. So nice to see a family enjoying park time and HHN together.
> 
> Nice to see Denny and Tryna again.
> 
> Janet hope your early morning flight home was smooth and uneventful.
> 
> Kind of a vacation reboot yesterday afternoon. Visit to spa was much needed. Nice dinner out with sister.
> 
> Pool time and a stroll in IOA maybe today.



Glad to hear you got to decompress in a soothing spa environment.

Tyler was a gem. Handled everything tossed at him with great aplomb. I was impressed.

Thankfully, a nice, uneventful flight home. Draggy feeling I had sat am turned into a cold, complete with chills & fever by mid afternoon. Hit jr the same time must be a park bug

It was so nice meeting all including the new faces. Patty really stepped up!  Sorry to miss Lynne this go round

Had a great trip planned but things got repeatedly waylaid. I find it very difficult to relax when stressed.  That’s life in a nutshell for most isn’t it?

Really looking  forward to our quickie he & me trip early Dec.



macraven said:


> _Well... I did IOA solo for a very short time Saturday
> Waited until about 1:20 and went to do Dr Doom_
> 
> _
> I   that ride
> _
> 
> _
> Loved the picture of Schumi, Vicki and Monyk
> 
> All happy faces!_



Um counting on fingers and toes that’s the 4th time u had to have medical assistance. You are incorrigible lol, I give up. In all seriousness be careful After experiencing heat related issues, it’s very common to have repeat incidents


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Glad to hear you got to decompress in a soothing spa environment.
> 
> Tyler was a gem. Handled everything tossed at him with great aplomb. I was impressed.
> 
> Thankfully, a nice, uneventful flight home. Draggy feeling I had sat am turned into a cold, complete with chills & fever by mid afternoon. Hit jr the same time must be a park bug
> 
> It was so nice meeting all including the new faces. Patty really stepped up!  Sorry to miss Lynne this go round
> 
> Had a great trip planned but things got repeatedly waylaid. I find it very difficult to relax when stressed.  That’s life in a nutshell for most isn’t it?
> 
> Really looking  forward to our quickie he & me trip early Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> Um counting on fingers and toes that’s the 4th time u had to have medical assistance. You are incorrigible lol, I give up. In all seriousness be careful After experiencing heat related issues, it’s very common to have repeat incidents




Glad you made it home safe and sound.........but sorry you and your son are poorly!!

Keep wrapped up, sleep and plenty of drinks......non daiquiri variety for you though......lol........but, hope it’s a quick bug and you’re back to normal soon.........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope you feel better soon.  Keep at issue box near.  Take drugs and drink, like tea and water.  

Lovely swim, now cleaning up for dinner.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope you feel better soon.  Keep at issue box near.  Take drugs and drink, like tea and water.
> 
> Lovely swim, now cleaning up for dinner.



Don’t have anyone here to make me a frozen strawberry daiquiri darn it

Had reservations at palms last night.  I really wanted to cancel but DH had been looking forward to it all trip.  He really enjoyed it, our first visit there.  Will say i was glad that bell services at both RPH & HRH Both offered comp’d private transport vs the dining shuttle.  Figure we looked near death haha.

Jr picked at filet, pronounced it tasteless which i get as nothing tastes ‘right’ when sick.  It nearly killed me to just be able to eat lobster bisque. Next time will put a dent in the mr’s wallet.  It was funny to see jr open wine menu and slowly close it and order a draft.  Turned out the first bottle on the list was over $1,000.  I wanted to see what the cheesecake looked like but nobody nearby ordered it.  Bet carole has a pic somewhere!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Don’t have anyone here to make me a frozen strawberry daiquiri darn it
> 
> Had reservations at palms last night.  I really wanted to cancel but DH had been looking forward to it all trip.  He really enjoyed it, our first visit there.  Will say i was glad that bell services at both RPH & HRH Both offered comp’d private transport vs the dining shuttle.  Figure we looked near death haha.
> 
> Jr picked at filet, pronounced it tasteless which i get as nothing tastes ‘right’ when sick.  It nearly killed me to just be able to eat lobster bisque. Next time will put a dent in the mr’s wallet.  It was funny to see jr open wine menu and slowly close it and order a draft.  Turned out the first bottle on the list was over $1,000.  I wanted to see what the cheesecake looked like but nobody nearby ordered it.  Bet carole has a pic somewhere!



Post #160...........strawberry cheesecake.......as requested 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...-and-irma-has-a-go-a-2017-trip.3639747/page-8

Oh what a shame..........I know how much you’d all been looking forward to going there.......yep, when you feel poorly nothing tastes good........but, glad your mister enjoyed his meal.......you’ll enjoy it better next time.

Kyle wants to go back in December.....one of his choices.....along with Ocean Prime as he’s never been there yet......we’ll be steaked out by time we leave! 

I can honestly say we have never ordered that bottle of wine at $1,000 lol........

Love the lobster bisque! If you enjoyed that you’d love the Crawfish Chowder from Jake’s........gorgeous!!


----------



## Robo56

I hope you and your son feel better soon  Janet. 

Went and walked at IOA.  It rained hard three times and the humidity is awful. Think I will stay in this evening in the comfort of air conditioning.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> I hope you and your son feel better soon  Janet.
> 
> Went and walked at IOA.  It rained hard three times and the humidity is awful. Think I will stay in this evening in the comfort of air conditioning.



You just keep on trucking & never complaining.  Not sure how you do it.  Well, maybe spa days help lol i’m Not a spa gal.  That rain in MCO is so often a hindrance, probably a good idea to regroup and chill.


----------



## macraven

_Feel better soon Robbie!

_


----------



## keishashadow

Carole thanks for digging that up. ok i remember reading that portion of the TR, along with the BD singing waiter who was in evidence last night.  It does look good but i think i’d Go with the brûlée


----------



## pattyw

Hi everyone!! 

Tgrgrl- hope the pumpkin patch fundraiser went well!!

Schumi- love the Backwater bar picture! Glad you, Tink, & Monyk had a nice meet!!

Keisha- sorry to hear that you and DS are under the weather. Hope you feel better soon!!

Mac- keep it slow! relax and chill by the pool!

Lynne- Good job at making Mac slow down!

Robo- a spa day is great! 

I agree with Robo & Keisha- the VIP tour was great- Tyler was a wonderful guide!! It was so nice to meet all of you!

Yep- definitely must be a park bug going around.  I had a sore throat- the tour peeps know I was a little under the weather Friday night losing my voice! The club staff made me ginger tea- did amazing for my throat! Still have a little cough but feel much better!! They said that many people had allergy and cold issues.

It's a great day in Buffalo! Went to the Bills game They won with a last second field goal!! Yay!! Made the drizzly, gray day with temps of 60 more bearable!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Patty has survived, and got a football game in too.  Hope your sore throat goes away pronto.  

Not so hungry, so hanging out.  May go for a walk, but maybe not.  At least the rain has moved out, and agree, muggy now.

Robo, spa day sounds lovely.  Glad you got some IOA time in.  Hope you are feeling better as well.

More mummy dust of wishing well thoughts to the Keisha gang.


----------



## macraven

_I’m playing catch up the last hour 
Behind here and everywhere 

Robbie if you need help I can be your Florence nightingale 

Well, kind of ....
But can get you food and beverage

Glad to read Janet and her gang and pattyw and joe made it home safely 

Sending loads of mummy dust to all the sickies and all they are under the weather now 
Heal quickly!

It poured rain earlier and now no rain for sometime

Trying to decide on should I eat, go do two houses at hhn or wait until walking dead comes on tonight and then eat or hit hhn

I need to flip a coin 

For the time I was in the tour, it was great
Talking and spending time with the homies is always the highlight for me on the private tours 


_


----------



## Tgrgrl

So many people traveling, I can’t keep up. ......Anyone at the parks on Tuesday??


----------



## macraven

Me


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Tgrgrl.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robbie if you need help I can be your Florence nightingale



I know you would 

Just walked out on balcony and it’s raining again.

Stay in the nice air conditioning and order room service Mac. Prop your feet up have some good grub and watch the TV. 


I have noticed this time that be it health issues these last few months or age or combo of both.....I'am not the park warrior I used to be....did ride Kong today. Had to  see my furry buddy once this trip at least...LOL


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

_Went to park did stranger things 40 minute wait in express line 
Back houses not long based on signs 
40 minutes and 60

Ate at Louie’s as hungry 
Walk up to counter as not busy to order
Ate in short time 

Went back to boat dock and got on right away

Made it to room and commercial break now for walking dead 

Woot 
_


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Trying to watching TWD and the Braves game....switching back and forth during commercials.  Glad I  tuned in just as Acuna was hitting a grand slam.  Oh and the new Doctor Who is also starting tonight.  Why is it everything you want to watch is on at the same time? 

Enjoy your night


----------



## macraven

_Rain, ugh_

_Rain stopped at rpr about 4:30-4:50

Was like a monsoon downpour for a bit  of time

Watched doom and hulk retest the rides and finally saw peeps on it after 5:20

Got to the park about 6:50 and left at 8:25
The crowds for hhn were only at the front of the park 
But did not plan to do all the houses tonight, only stranger things 

House was super tonight _


----------



## pattyw

Robo- we used to be park commandos- not anymore.  But hey- we're enjoying the pampering side of vacations now! Relaxing by the pool, a few nice cocktails, room service....... we're not getting too old to be park warriors, we're getting much smarter and being R&R warriors

Tink- we're flipping between Sunday night football and BBC  America and the Dr. Who shows!

Mac- yay for some fun park time!!

Have a great Sunday evening all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> I know you would
> 
> Just walked out on balcony and it’s raining again.
> 
> Stay in the nice air conditioning and order room service Mac. Prop your feet up have some good grub and watch the TV.
> 
> 
> I have noticed this time that be it health issues these last few months or age or combo of both.....I'am not the park warrior I used to be....did ride Kong today. Had to  see my furry buddy once this trip at least...LOL



I know what you mean......we haven’t been park warriors in years!!! No need really with an on-site stay with EP! Much more civilised way to do the parks anyway.........same way we do HHN.......we have no desire or need to be in the parks from opening till close.......saw a few frazzled people who had done it the night before........no thanks! 

Maybe I’m just getting lazy.......but I prefer the term relaxed.......



macraven said:


> _Went to park did stranger things 40 minute wait in express line
> Back houses not long based on signs
> 40 minutes and 60
> 
> Ate at Louie’s as hungry
> Walk up to counter as not busy to order
> Ate in short time
> 
> Went back to boat dock and got on right away
> 
> Made it to room and commercial break now for walking dead
> 
> Woot _



We did manage Louie’s one night this trip.......it was mobbed! But pizza was so good........and huge slices......I’d forgotten they upped the size of the slices! 



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Trying to watching TWD and the Braves game....switching back and forth during commercials.  Glad I  tuned in just as Acuna was hitting a grand slam.  Oh and the new Doctor Who is also starting tonight.  Why is it everything you want to watch is on at the same time?
> 
> Enjoy your night



Tom has Dr Who recorded and will watch it today.......it seems to be getting good reviews from viewers........I hope so as he loves Dr Who........me.......nope........I still miss it as the kids show it once was.........



Well, short term working lady next few weeks.........but mostly from home which is good.......helping a friend out...she has been asking me to do this for a while, but I have no desire to return to any work force........I am a very happy lady of leisure and fully intend to stay that way...... but she needs some help right now........so, I caved in.........but looking forward to it........heading in to meet everyone this morning..........only for a couple of hours though, will be home for lunchtime at the latest 

Pretty cold here this morning......got plumber coming to fix small leak on one of the radiators.......so no heating this morning....think it’s to warm up a little as day goes on. Hopefully. To be nice till Thursday then Autumn will really kick in apparently........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you are helping out a friend, Schumi.  Hope the leak was not that serious, and gets fixed quick, so can have heat again, as the colder days seem to be arriving there.  

Hope no rain today, as yesterday, there was some heavy rain, dark green on the radar, just around 3:30, but thankfully cleared out, and quiet night.  

Ah, lovely neighbors, 4am chatty kids. I hope that means they are arriving, but pretty sure leaving.  When it was raining, looked around the store in the lobby, long line of people checking in.  

Ah, at least after 7 now, kids running in the hallway.

Not going to make early entry, but that’s fine.  No commando style for me  here at the dark side, have not done so for some time (hello express, for all we ride), at the mouse, yeah most of the time, still.

Time for a shower.  I will say, nice hot water so far.  

Magical Monday all, with mummy dust of well wishes to those that need a get well, thinking of you thoughts.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday everyone!! And Happy Columbus Day ! Not a day off from work for me, though! But only 1/2 day at the office- have a little work to do at home this morning before going back to the office. It's very nice to have a lot of flexibility with my jobs! But, after being gone last week it's going to be a little hectic this week 

Hope the travelers in Orlando have a fun day!!


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies!

This week has gone by so fast 

Seems like today is the one day this week to hit the park as less rain today than the rest of this week

Hope all have a great day

_


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you got a dry day today mac.........


Very odd here, turned out quite warm........

Plumber was only in half an hour or so, job fixed. Always like to hear things are easy to sort. 

Had fun at the University helping my friend out........looks to be fun. Definitely short term though but friend is still trying to convince me to work with her full time. That’ll be a no. But, will enjoy it while I do it....

Made jalapeño three cheese potato gratin tonight, tried to copy it from Ocean Prime........it was nice, just not as nice as theirs........and stuffed chicken breasts.........nice! Although maybe too many jalapeños.......slight heartburn. 

Off to watch some mindless tv..........


----------



## macraven

_Dry day so far
Islands had a quick brief shower at noontime 

Skies look fine
Waiting for horror make up show 

Studios closes at 5 due to a buy out so came to this park after IOA 

Wanted to do some repeats 

Think rain might hit here Wednesday 
But it’s an unknown right now 

Hope all the homies are doing good !

Schumi a person can never have enough jalapeño in the food

Spicy is a good thing_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Dry day so far
> Islands had a quick brief shower at noontime
> 
> Skies look fine
> Waiting for horror make up show
> 
> Studios closes at 5 due to a buy out so came to this park after IOA
> 
> Wanted to do some repeats
> 
> Think rain might hit here Wednesday
> But it’s an unknown right now
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good !
> 
> Schumi a person can never have enough jalapeño in the food
> 
> Spicy is a good thing_



Yep, love spicy......spicier the better! 

Hope the weather misses you later this week........when do you go home mac..........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, I leave very early Friday morning 

Watching weather channel now and looks like I should hit the parks early tomorrow _

_I’ve done the rides in both parks but have some favorites .... I want more repeats 

I have done many days in the parks in rain
It is doable but not preferred 


_


----------



## macraven

_Late this afternoon, I finally was able to meet with an original homie!

When the thread first started,  Nashville Trio was a poster

She moved and became a local
(lucky girl)

Had a lovely time as finally met face to face

It was exciting to visit with her

It was short but we talked a mile a minute 
Lol

Wish it could have been longer_


----------



## pattyw

Mac- great about meeting up with Nashville Trio.  Enjoy the parks tomorrow!

Weird weather here! Almost 80 today and tomorrow a few degrees above- may break a record.  Then, the mercury drops down to the 50's by the end of the week!!

Quiet night- catching up with my soaps on DVR- then some Monday night football!!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## macraven

_Isn’t TinyD from the Panama City area?

Hope all in that area stay safe when Michael hits that area

Long day and time for lights out for me_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Isn’t TinyD from the Panama City area?
> 
> Hope all in that area stay safe when Michael hits that area
> 
> Long day and time for lights out for me_


I think TinyD is from Cape San Blas which is near PCB.  At least that's where the property she manages is.

Good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I started to write this post earlier this afternoon, but fell asleep before I could start typing. Nothing interesting going on here. I watched the Doctor Who premier last night. The jury is still out on this one. I didn’t instantly hate her, but I’m not sure if I like her either. It just seems so weird having a female Doctor. I guess i need to give it a few more episodes. 


Tgrgrl - Hope the fundraiser goes well. 

Schumi and Lynne - Thanks for posting pictures. 

Keisha - Hope you are feeling better soon.

Robo - We used to try cram as much into our vacations as possible and would be exhausted when we got back home. We actually allowed ourselves to relax on our Universal vacation. I think we are going to change the way we do vacations from now on.

Mac - Glad to hear you are able to get back out and enjoy the parks. 

Almost midnight. Guess I should get some sleep. Goodnight!


----------



## pattyw

I'm still up! Great Monday night football game! Congrats to Drew Brees! What a guy!! I won't be happy in the morning!

Good night Charade!
and all the rest too!!


----------



## macraven

_Good Tuesday morning homies

Park time coming up very soon_


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great day mac...….


Busy morning doing work   feels strange having to do something within a time frame again...….but, got it done with time to spare...….


Just had lunch and even got two loads of washing out on the line...….yep, it is that warm today.....65F.....almost tropical for this time of year here......lovely to get it all dried outside again. 

An afternoon in front of laptop I believe...…..

Chicken and roasted veg for dinner...….

Have a great Tuesday...……..


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Good Tuesday morning homies
> 
> Park time coming up very soon_



Have fun!!

Happy Tuesday all!! Have a great day!!


----------



## pcstang

TinyD lives in ga but their business is along the gulf coast.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Trying to watching TWD and the Braves game....switching back and forth during commercials.  Glad I  tuned in just as Acuna was hitting a grand slam.  Oh and the new Doctor Who is also starting tonight.  Why is it everything you want to watch is on at the same time?
> 
> Enjoy your night



Vicki, what did you think of the new Dr Who????

Tom wasn't all that impressed with acting or the writing...…...have I already asked you this? Got a déjà vu feeling there...…..weird!! 


Just got another call from "The Internet" telling me my computer is under attack...…..lol...….you can have so much fun with those guys!!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Carole...not too fond of the new doctor...she's ok but at the risk of being non pc.. the doctor should be a man 
At least she will only be there for a few years and she may grow on me like Matt did.

Looks like we may get a brushed by Michael if the path stays true.  I feel for those in the Carolinas who are still recovering from Florence.

At least the weather is cooler today and the weekend looks good after the storms pass.  I could deal with 70s rather than the 90s.

The plan for the day is a little yard work followed by laundry 

Have fun in the parks today mac


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. Slow day at work today. I came in to find this voicemail, “Hi, my name is (name) and I would like to make an appointment with (therapist 1) or (therapist 2). I was referred by (university counseling center). Please give me a call back. Thanks.”
Um.....you’ve left out a vital piece of information. Our phones don’t have caller ID. 

Tink, I have to agree with you. I think the Doctor should be a man. I really miss David Tennant.   

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all.

Any one care for a mummy?

 

It is okay with me.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Any one care for a mummy?



Yes please!! My favorite ride!


----------



## Charade67

Sorry, couldn’t resist.


----------



## bobbie68

Good Morning Sans family   I missed reading all the posts and following your great adventures.

We got back late last night from Ohio. It took us about 10 hours so was stiff and wiped out. However, I had to come home and clean up from the  but we don't mind. It's interesting I seem to miss them more now than ever.

Cedar Point was really fun. We had great weather on Friday night and was able to do rides and the guys did the haunts. Liv and I walked with our "no-boo"  necklaces and loved watching the scare actors. Thanks everyone for the great travel wishes 

Saturday day was great, we were able to do all rides but one. It kept breaking down. We did go back to the lounge in the afternoon for a break.  However, about 7:00 the skies opened up and we returned to the resort. The resort is about a thousand feet from the hotel. It is wonderful to be so close. We stayed in at the lounge and did the pool. What a mistake though everyone in the hotel must have been there. We had a few little one incidents. This parent left her maybe 3 year old with arm flotations in the hot tub. Brian stood up and yelled in the pool area who's unsupervised little kid is in here. Well the kid left and ran to her mother. The father comes over a few minutes later yelling at Brian. Brian told him I didn't yell at your kids I was talking to the missing parents. He got in Brian's face and Brian just told him to get the manager and we will see who is right. The guys left and we didn't see them again. There are signs posted no unsupervised children in the hot tub. Actually there were way to many little ones in it. The chemicals alone are no good for them. The parents were dragging them into here so they could relax. Then we went up to the room and showered and bed. It was going to be up early for the parks.

Sunday morning was good weather. After breakfast in the lounge again we headed to the park. We were able to do all the rides we wanted. We went back to the lounge for afternoon snacks and chilled. We went back into the park and did some haunts and a fortune teller with tarot cards. It was a lot of fun. The cards that we picked were so dead on. Went back to the lounge for appetizers and to say good bye to our friend in the lounge. She is really nice and goes above and beyond her job. Went back in for a few hours and did rides. We were really sad though because last year they did the outside haunt zones but cancelled it this year. We were looking forward to that part again. Especially since we lost Saturday night to rain. We made the best of it. We returned to the hotel for some pool time then packed up.

I am going to be writing a letter to Cedar point executives. They have really scaled back the offerings on the club lounge but not the price. The last thing that did it was every year they give us a Starbucks coupon for breakfast Monday morning because  the club lounge closes due to the holiday. Each year it has gone down from multiple items , to one and a drink and now it is a pastry and a drink. It really was not comparable to the lounge breakfast for the price. We decided next year will be our last one and we will not stay there three nights. We can save money staying off site on Sunday with a better breakfast and be closer to home. In talking with some of the employees we know it seems the new CEO has ideas of cutting corners in the wrong places.

Overall a great trip to a really fun park. There are some serious coasters here which that is what we like to ride.

Today I have laundry and cleaning to  do. All the kitties were glad to see us and our new sitting service did well. They sent me pics and a report. I still like having our friend instead but will have to deal with it.

Patty so glad you had a great trip and so many meet ups. It is nice to have a safe and uneventful trip home. The weather is so crazy with the ups and downs. Thanks for the kind words about my fur babies.

Schumi glad you made it home and can start counting down to your next visit. It will be so special having your son with you. I understand about enjoying the weather all the time where you live. Glad your house renovations went well. Enjoy your temporary job!

Mac I am so glad to see you are able to do some things more this week. I understand and am sorry that you feel like that and especially on vacation. I hope you don't get hit with the bad weather and can do a little more. It was good that you were able to do some of your meet ups. Keep taking it easy. You're right the sans family is great and I am so happy to be a part of it.

Charade I am so there with you on the graduation stuff.  Liv brought home a paper of all the events coming up. We were not able to do senior pics outside of what the school provides. I went with what they had and I was very happy with it. Liv is really good about it especially if it has to do with finances. She is so sweet. She has offered to help pay for her senior stuff this year. I haven't heard anything about a class ring. I never got mine because our High School color was my birthstone and I have multiple rings. It is hard to pick a park in Disney we love Animal Kingdom. Hope they start the deck soon!

Monykalyn The cruise sounds great. It is nice when you can plan ahead.. Lol about the chickens not talking to you. I actually have a cat that chats with us. He will look at you and just start chatting with all these different inflections in his voice. It is the craziest thing I never had one like this. I have a few cuddle bugs too

Keisha glad you had a good trip home and hope you and your son feel better. Any trip can make things seem better. Glad you enjoyed your tour. It makes such a difference when you have a good guide.

Robo I am so  glad you are enjoying the trip. I hear you on not doing commando style as much. I did find after three days my legs and body were more tired. Glad you had some spa time. I found it at PBH last time and will take advantage of it again on my next trip.

Tgrgrl I hope your fund raiser went well. It's funny on our trip to Ohio we were talking to a lot of people who live in Michigan with lots of snow and love it. I was just shaking my head and can't wait to be a Floridian in the next year and a half.

Tink I will be thinking of you with Michael coming your way and hope it blows by.  I wish they could be wrong about this hurricane. I feel so bad for everyone in it's path. It's a good thing I have a DVR to record my shows. I hate when there are a couple at the same time. It is so hard to decide.

Lynne Looks like you are having a great time again. I totally understand about your noisy neighbors and sorry about that. It is so disrespectful. I hope they check out soon.

Thanks to everyone posting pics with the dis meets. I agree it is so nice to put faces with names and see how much fun you are having. I will enjoy one day when I can meet everyone too. Thanks everyone for being such a great caring family to each other.

I am off to start the chores of being back from vacation. We have parents night  tonight with Liv's teachers then it is out for wings at Sliders. They run a buy one get one on Tuesday nights

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Sorry, couldn’t resist.



That's one of Joe's favorite episodes! He has a t-shirt of this. He wore it to the parks one day and someone asked him if he liked the ride! They figured it was the UO ride not Dr. Who.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I had to come home and clean up from the  but we don't mind. It's interesting I seem to miss them more now than ever.



Yep- mine left a little present for us too! Must be a welcome home thing!



bobbie68 said:


> Cedar Point was really fun.



So glad you had a nice time! Totally agree on littles in hot tubs! Parents are always leaving them unsupervised everywhere! Geez! Good for Brian! You don't take a vacation from parenting!

Sorry to hear about cutbacks in the lounge! Don't they see that they will most likely lose business and revenue by doing this?? 

I do love the BOO necklace idea!!  Glad it was a FUN trip!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......totally.....Dr Who is a man and should have stayed a man...…...but she totally was the wrong choice......should have been someone with more character if they had to have a woman.....so wrong...…….but it`s the BBC and they have their agenda to fill...…..(off soap box ) Hope you avoid Michael...…..I`ve been doing laundry today too.....although I must have the cleanest family on earth as I`m always washing clothes!!! 

Bobbie......hope you get a reply about your complaint...…..doesn't sound great...….cutting corners is one thing but when guests are being affected negatively, it`s time to complain. But, yep countdown to next trip has started...…..50 sleeps till another 10 nights...….cant wait especially since our boy is coming with us!!! 



Got chicken pieces marinating in all sorts of goodies......should be full of flavor when I cook it...….will do baby potatoes separately...…..I`m starving and its not even 5pm!!!! Another hour at least till we eat. 

Off to find a snack...…………..


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, I hope you get a good response, not cool with the club offerings.  Yeah, kids and no parenting, have seen quite a bit of that.  

 

Could not help and saw the Dino again.  

Glad Patty is back, with no issues, even if the cat left a little present.  

MonyK, will always come for dinner, sounds very good.  

Charade, yeah. Sometimes my office becomes directory service.  We are expected to know all.  

Hey Tink, hope your coffee is hot.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- That Dino's a cutie! I'd visit with him again, too!!  Looks like you're having a great park day!! Mummy and Dino's- YAY!! Maybe a little Kong?? Love the pictures! Nice diversion from the enormous pile in my inbox!


----------



## Charade67

Left work an hour early today because I had absolutely nothing to do. I've got a few minutes to kill before getting B from school. 

Patty - I think The Empty Child is my favorite episode too. I also think it is the most creepy episode, even more so than Blink.

Bobbie - Glad you had a good trip even if there were a few issues. I hope you get a positive response from your complaint. I am always amazed when people don't supervise their kids in potentially dangerous situations. I used to take B to swim lessons at the Y and the lifeguards were constantly telling children to get out of the hot tub. 

Time to get B and take her to music lessons.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I think The Empty Child is my favorite episode too. I also think it is the most creepy episode, even more so than Blink.



I agree! It's so creepy!! Joe's a big Dr. Who fan- from years ago! It's starting to grow on me! We watched many episodes while we were on vacation with the marathon they had going on!

So, DH and B are all done with the musical now?


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I agree! It's so creepy!! Joe's a big Dr. Who fan- from years ago! It's starting to grow on me! We watched many episodes while we were on vacation with the marathon they had going on!
> 
> So, DH and B are all done with the musical now?



That’s when I used to enjoy Dr Who......when it was a proper kids show........Cybermen and Dalek’s were scary as a 6 year old..........

Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee were my favourite docs as a kid.........did enjoy David Tennant though........

But, it’s totally changed from what it was............


Lynne I can see your pictures now.........nice! For some reason they didn’t appear earlier..........glad you’re having fun........love The Mummy! 

Just went to make a coffee........we have none. I don’t often fancy a coffee but did tonight..........will get some tomorrow.........along with donuts.........we have no dounuts either...........can’t have the maple bacon donut so regular glazed will have to do...........

Hope everyone’s good..........


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> So, DH and B are all done with the musical now?


Yes, the last show was Saturday night. I think they both will be taking a little break from the stage for a while. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee were my favourite docs as a kid.........did enjoy David Tennant though........


 Somewhere I have a picture of myself with Jon Pertwee. My favorite Doctor of the original series is Peter Davison.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yes, the last show was Saturday night. I think they both will be taking a little break from the stage for a while.
> 
> Somewhere I have a picture of myself with Jon Pertwee. My favorite Doctor of the original series is Peter Davison.



That’s cool!!! Jon Pertwee was a good doctor.....he seemed to be a nice man too by all accounts. 

Tom Baker came to our School Book Club event when I was at senior school.......I was 12/13 and he did a tv show called The Book Tower at that time which was a fabulous show for kids talking about all sorts of books......he was a real character! We did have pictures taken, but goodness knows what happened to them, long time ago.........he still had his trademark long scarf on then too that he wore as the Dr. 

Wasn’t a fan of Peter Davison, but by the time he came along I had just started to outgrow Dr Who. I was more into Wham and Duran Duran........ Trivial fact......Peter Davison’s daughter Georgia Moffett is married to David Tennant.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Wasn’t a fan of Peter Davison, but by the time he came along I had just started to outgrow Dr Who. I was more into Wham and Duran Duran........ Trivial fact......Peter Davison’s daughter Georgia Moffett is married to David Tennant....



Peter was my first Doctor. I didn’t start watching until I was in high school.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Somewhere I have a picture of myself with Jon Pertwee.





schumigirl said:


> Tom Baker came to our School Book Club event when I was at senior school.



How exciting to meet them!!



schumigirl said:


> can’t have the maple bacon donut



Yum! Love that one! Add that to the list of things we didn't do at Universal- didn't go to Voodoo Donuts!!  Have to go back soon!


----------



## Charade67

Found it. Not a very good picture though.


----------



## pattyw

Nice picture Charade!! 

I should be doing so much, but instead just relaxing watching tv! Oh well- maybe tomorrow! Watching the weather channel- Michael is going to be an intense hurricane! Hope all in the FL panhandle are going to a safe place!


----------



## Lynne G

TinyD, safe thoughts to all, and hope no property damage.

Charade, that picture is so cool, and Schumi’s Dr. Who actor meeting too.

Patty, hope TV is good.  

Have a nice night all!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Lynne, we probably walked past each other 10 times today! I was with two other ladies & 5 kids between us so we were those annoying ones who take up most of the walking space from here to there. We had a great day though, only got caught briefly in the two late afternoon quickly-passing downpours. 

I have never watched a single episode of Dr. Who so I would be about as much fun to discuss that with as I am about Harry Potter..... I’m just here for the Butterbeer.

Praying for family & friends in the Panhandle.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> How exciting to meet them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Love that one! Add that to the list of things we didn't do at Universal- didn't go to Voodoo Donuts!!  Have to go back soon!



You missed a dounut!!! Lol.......it’s difficult to fit everything in at times......and time passes so quickly......we didn’t manage a cocktail at Fat Tuesdays......we kept saying oh we’ll do it another night......plenty of time........



Charade67 said:


> Found it. Not a very good picture though.



That is a good picture Charade!  He looks very much like his son Sean there.....He was the first Dr I watched, but I was around 7 and he was just changing to Tom Baker who is probably my childhood Dr.......so my favourite...



Lynne G said:


> TinyD, safe thoughts to all, and hope no property damage.
> 
> Charade, that picture is so cool, and Schumi’s Dr. Who actor meeting too.
> 
> Patty, hope TV is good.
> 
> Have a nice night all!



Hope you’re still having a nice time Lynne........when do you go home? I forget when everyone comes and goes this year........



Tgrgrl said:


> Lynne, we probably walked past each other 10 times today! I was with two other ladies & 5 kids between us so we were those annoying ones who take up most of the walking space from here to there. We had a great day though, only got caught briefly in the two late afternoon quickly-passing downpours.
> 
> I have never watched a single episode of Dr. Who so I would be about as much fun to discuss that with as I am about Harry Potter..... I’m just here for the Butterbeer.
> 
> Praying for family & friends in the Panhandle.



Glad you had nice time at the park.......sounds like you made it before the weather.......



Slept poorly last night........not sure why. Although it was hot and we did open some of the windows.... but, just a restless night......will be tired today I imagine. 

Got appointment around lunchtime.........why did I make it at lunchtime! Late lunch today. 

It’s to be beautiful today......and fairly warm. 70F and very sunny......will take that in October! 

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Wednesday!  

Schumi, I leave Friday.  Been having a lovely time. Thank you.  A shame you did not get a good night’s sleep.  Hope you have a better one tonight, and hope your lunch is not too late today.  

Sorry I missed ya again Tgrgrl, but glad you enjoyed the parks with friends.

Have a fun filled Wednesday all, and remember the weekend comes more into focus as we get over the hump of today.


----------



## Lynne G

Quick ride before heading to a later opening of SW.  Wanna see more fish, then after that, float around rapids.  

Gorgeous start to this morning.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday all!!

Always look forward to Lynne's camel pics! Enjoy your last few park days!!

Sending prayers to all those who will be affected by Michael in the coming days! 

Glad you had a nice park day Tgrgrl!!

Nice temps for you Schumi! Same here- nice warm Oct day, but the temps drop dramatically in the next couple of days- highs of 50!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Lynne G

Penguins, love seeing them, and good AC, LOL

Now ready to see some pets, then soon to get wet.  steamy out.


----------



## pattyw

Love penguins!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans family and Happy Hump Day!

The temperature is all over the place up here. I just don't know how to dress everyday. I am still working on unpacking and laundry. I am taking my time to recover from this trip. Last night open house went great with Liv's teachers. I liked all of them and they had great things to say. We took the teens to Sliders for buy 6 wings get 6 wings free and had some other apps. Today Liv got to stay home because  the rest of the school is doing PSAT and the school let's Seniors stay home with parent approval and that they work on college or community stuff. She has been working on scholarships all morning.

I will give the teens a ride to the movies this afternoon they want to see Venom.

I typed up my letter to Cedar Point about the Club level and will send it out. They ask for guest feedback so I wrote a nice letter outlining what we have experienced the last three years. I don't know what they will do with it but I feel better that I gave my feed back.

Thanks for all the wishes of having a good trip!!

I hope everyone in Michael's way stays safe!!!

Lynne Enjoy your last few days and great pics. I can't wait to go to Sea World this summer.

Schumi enjoy your nice temps and hope you sleep better tonight.

Patty Yea we never know what we will find for welcome home gifts but I would miss those gifts if they weren't here LOL! Enjoy your weather today I hear you on the temp change I agree that sometimes they don't see the bigger picture of losing guests. They focus too much on the present.

Tgrgrl Glad you had a good park day

Charade nice pic... and this place not only doesn't have life guards but I don't ever see any staff member coming into check. When I have seen life guards at some other places parents and kids still ignore them.

Mac hope your Dark Side portion is going better and you feel better.

Robo glad you got to see your furry friend on this trip...I totally get how you feel. I felt myself not being the park warrior I once was. I hope you felt good enough to do what you wanted.

 to Tink, CKmiles, and to all the family I missed. Have a great afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Getting frustrated with our nearest Cinemas........

They haven’t released seats we can book to watch new Halloween movie..........I’m like a stalker to their websites!! 

Only 9 days to go till it’s released.


----------



## macraven

_I went to IOA this morning did some rides, shopping and a quick sandwich before noon

Felt good and just wandered around as park not crowded 

Came back to room and checked the weather channel for updates 

Rain came in and then wind for a good ten minutes and then all over
Went into a drizzle but over now

My guess hhn will be on tonight and bet it will not have crowds 

Been a great day for me

Looks like bad weather still by highway 10 in Florida and heading into Georgia later tonight 

I am hoping all stay safe that are in the areas where weather is bad_


----------



## macraven

_Oops 
Forgot to say  to all the homies!

Bobbie, don’t know what happened to the long post I made to you here
Too long to rewrite .... but know that I hope you recover from your fun trip and laundry/everyday life are doing fine_


----------



## pattyw

Good evening everyone! Went out for Chinese tonight- had a nice dinner! 

Last warm night here- cool weather is moving in. 

Sending prayers to those in the path of Michael.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on today. The rain is back. 
Oh, I managed not to kill my boss today. Remember several weeks back when I was complaining that she was having me type several pages of notes that she had handwritten? It took several days because her handwriting is nearly illegible. When I was done I printed a copy and gave it to her. Well, today she informs me that she can’t find those notes anywhere. Thankfully I did save them to the computer, but I’m really annoyed with how irresponsible she was with all my hard work. 



schumigirl said:


> That is a good picture Charade! He looks very much like his son Sean there...


Dh is a huge fan of the show Gotham. Sean Perwee is a very good Alfred.



bobbie68 said:


> Today Liv got to stay home because the rest of the school is doing PSAT and the school let's Seniors stay home with parent approval and that they work on college or community stuff. She has been working on scholarships all morning.


 I guess today must have been a national PSAT day? Cool that Liv’s school lets the seniors stay home. B still had to go to school today. I think they mostly use the library for testing. I forgot to ask her what she did for first period today. She is usually a library aide for first period.



schumigirl said:


> They haven’t released seats we can book to watch new Halloween movie..........I’m like a stalker to their websites!!


 You get to choose your seats? I think there are a few theaters around here that do that, but most are just general admission.



macraven said:


> I went to IOA this morning did some rides, shopping and a quick sandwich before noon
> 
> Felt good and just wandered around as park not crowded
> 
> Came back to room and checked the weather channel for updates
> 
> Rain came in and then wind for a good ten minutes and then all over
> Went into a drizzle but over now
> 
> My guess hhn will be on tonight and bet it will not have crowds
> 
> Been a great day for me



Glad to hear that you were able to get out and have more park time. Hope HHN was fun for you tonight. 

Are any of our members in the path of Michael? It looks like by the time it gets to VA it will miss us.


----------



## macraven

_I’m not sure charade
Some homies only give a state they live in and some have said what city/state where they live

I know a poster that has not been on regularly this year is tinyd who is in sw ga near the hit area in Florida 
She works in or near the Florida area that Michael was headed to and hit

Not sure who lives NE in the direction that Michael is headed to now

Atlanta is not in the path and I am
north of that city 

Last time I had the weather channel on, Michael was heading NE
(Carolinas)

By the time I post this, micheal’s direction might have changed from
what I heard earlier 

Aren’t you glad you saved that info for your boss!!

 You deserve a raise...

Two more nights for me in Orlando then I return home

Went to hhn this evening and did houses with short waits 

It might have been because I went to the houses that were not in the front of the park _


----------



## tink1957

We are on the outer bands of Michael right now...listening to the wind blow and the rain coming down.  It should be out of here in the next few hours.  Thankful we didn't get a direct hit.

Praying for those in the panhandle. So many of the places we visit in PCB have major damage   Captain Anderson's Marina, Treasure Island Marina, Schooner's, Pineapple Willy's, Sharkey's and Angelo's...it will take a long time to recover from this one.  So sad for all and I worry about the little motel we stay at sometimes and the family that owns it.

Hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Patty.....love Chinese food. However, one of our favourite places has started using msg again.......so no more visits to them for me, I’m allergic to msg.......they did good food! Glad you had nice dinner!

Charade......yes, we can do that at two cinemas near us. One is getting those fancy new padded leather recliner seats soon too........although I don’t usually like the cinema, I will try them out........I guess they only book a few days out for some movies as I could book some awful kids movie for 3 weeks from now......but not Halloween! Typical. 

Mac.......glad you had some quiet houses tonight....or last night to me.......time difference sucks! Enjoy your last couple of days.........

Vicki, glad you’re doing alright with the storm......it is awful to watch it on the news.



We are supposed to be having a bad day today, but it looks lovely already.....and predicted high 60’s........not too bad.....

Grocery shopping today and chat to mum.....tried to call her twice yesterday and once Tuesday........the woman is an 83 year old social butterfly........thankfully!!! We are so lucky she is fit as a fiddle and always on the go.......but she is a demon for not turning on her mobile phone. So we’re all calling to check on her and can’t get hold of her........role reversal or what! Although we never had mobile phones as teens!!!

7 weeks today till we fly off again to Orlando...........


----------



## schumigirl

Shout out to Keisha and Wendy.........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Oh, I managed not to kill my boss today.



 Yes- that is very annoying!  Hope you have a better day today!



macraven said:


> Two more nights for me in Orlando then I return home



Enjoy the next 2 days!!



tink1957 said:


> Thankful we didn't get a direct hit.



Great news! Hope you slept well last night!



schumigirl said:


> So we’re all calling to check on her and can’t get hold of her........role reversal or what! Although we never had mobile phones as teens!!!



LOL-  the old "payback"! Now with cell phones we can have instant contact.  Our parents just had to wait for us to get home- no texts,calls, or mobile tracking on phones. I guess we're lucky now!

Up early today! Have to leave work early for a doctor's appointment. It's been a busy week getting back to work after vacation! Off tomorrow to catch up on housework- and finish unpacking!

Have a great Thursday all!!


----------



## macraven

_Robbie safe travels today
It was so nice to visit with you on the trip

You are a big hhn fan and know you enjoyed the houses_


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick  for now. We are supposed to get some severe weather this afternoon. There are tornado watches in effect for at least 2 counties. (Probably more, but I have’t had time to check the news.) Several counties are closing school early today.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Sending out prayers and hugs to all who have been impacted by the hurricane.

Was watching news this morning and Panhandle looks bad. Close to 400,000 without power. 

Tink glad to hear you did not have issues as the storm made its way through your area. 

It has been a great trip so far meeting Sans family and some not so great times, but life is not always pansies and posies. 

Last few days have been laid back enjoying Resorts, Spa and some room service. 

Great stay at Portofino. My home away from home. Beautiful Resort with fantastic staff.  

Great one night stay at Sapphire Falls. Beautiful Resort and welcoming Staff. 

At Airport and just got a notice flight will be delayed about an hour. 

Thanks Mac this was a sweet year for HHN...10 creative Houses and some really cool Scare Zones......from one HHN fan to another it was nice. Enjoy your last night of HHN. 

Tony was so nice.....what a lovely fellow. Will use his van service again in future if needed.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop in- I did read to catch-up - sounds like most have/had super times on their trips. And happy to see our sickly ones recovering too. Loving all the pictures! 

Soooo busy this past week tryin to get work done. And went to Oklahoma last Saturday to watch Band competition - bad weather cut it short so only prelims. At least we got home at decent hour, and middle got to practice driving on OK turnpike. Oldest turned 21 Friday. Took her to awesome wine bar, they gave her a mini tasting to find what she liked. I had a great red wine. 

Broke down and got an essential oil blend to help tame the witch dragon-seems to be helping as my DH is still alive and well- think hormones in perimenopause are going cray cray.  He completely messed up my chicken feed by dumping scratch into it (not good for the girls to have as main source of food) so I had to make a run to feed store, while doing last minute packing and work that morning and I didn’t even want to smother DH. So progress lol!

15 minutes til we leave hotel for short walk to Pier. 70’s here and will be 90’s in Cozumel. 40-50’s at home as cold front is there. 

Will be off for a few days! So ready to cruise! Although I found out I’m leading the Pledge on our first meeting morning-at 8 am! Thinking either a Bloody Mary or mimosa will be in hand...

Stay safe and well friends. Michael was and continues to be nasty. Summer daughter in Tallahassee lost power yesterday around 3 pm- haven’t been able to hear more as phones probably out of juice. She wasn’t in evacuation area so hoping she’s good. Other dtr in Jacksonville is fine. 

DH snoring- need to wake him up so we can go!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for VB early entry.  Enjoyed almost 3 hours of ride now water fun. Cleaned up, found some Panda food for lunch, yay for drink refills, getting toasty out.  

Woot, even at this late hour, photo girl out.

 

Hey all you homies, hope all are safe, and drinking on this Thirsy Thursday.

Safe travel Robo, sorry to hear flight delayed, but glad to hear you made it to airport without issue.

Mac, hope you are feeling good today, I enjoyed catching up to you.  Safe travel with your early morning flight tomorrow.

Woot!  MonyK is almost in cruise mode.  Have fun!  

Eek Charade, hope no tornadoes any where near ya.  Home says 1 to 2 inches of rain throughout tonight, with localized flooding. 6pm to 2am is the weather advisory.  

Patty, hope the laundry is done, and plotting new trip.

Schumi, hope your weather is lovely.  We have had those reserve seat loungers in our movie theaters for several years now.   Nice to recline and already not have to stand in line for a seat.


Sadly, last full day for me too.  At least Islands is open to 8, so heading to the Studios before getting herded out at 5.  

I would say, medium crowds so far.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, even got a kiss from them.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- hope the weather cleared! Heard about the tornadoes in the area!

Robo- Safe travels! So nice to meet you!

Mac- Hope you're enjoying your last day on vacay!  Thx for a great tour- so enjoyed meeting up with everyone!

Monyk-  Have a great time on your cruise! Can't wait to hear all about it

Lynne- Love the pictures! Kissed by minions- WOW!! Safe travels home!


Quiet night here! Breakfast for dinner! Joe's whipping up pancakes, bacon, hash browns.

 Can't stop watching the news and footage of the hurricane aftermath. Just heartbreaking. Praying for all affected by this storm.


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, rental has a full tank of gas and starting to pack. Tomorrow, thinking about going to VB again, as had so much fun today.  Then refresh and head to airport. Hmm.

Boarding pass on my phone now, so all set, there.  

Relaxing night, for me too Patty. Yum, set a place for me for dinner.  Yeah,  I am friends with TinyD, and she said all are safe, business and houses not so much.  Long haul for them, so sending prayers.  The pictures of the devastation is so sad, Mexican Beach has nothing standing.  Even more sad that two lives lost.


----------



## Charade67

I think the worst is over. We have had some flooding and power outages, but I haven’t heard of any tornado sightings. It looks like the worst flooding was in Roanoke (west of me) and Danville (south of me). Tonigh the sky turned sort of a yellow-orange color. it was really weird. I wish I had taken a picture 

B got out of school early today. We came home, I sat in my recliner, closed my eyes and fell asleep for 2 hours. I’m going to be up most of the night now.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne thanks for updating us on tinyd
Glad she is safe
Sad about the business and houses

Charade, most important thing is you and your family are safe !

Playing catch up now
Finally reading what I have missed in the past days 

Totally packed and have 3 hours before I check out of the hotel

_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Nice pics Lynne...….have a safe journey home.

Patty......pancakes on the go this morning over here...….bacon too but no hash browns..... Request from Tom as he got some very nice maple syrup from a friend in Canada. I may have to try it...…..

Charade, glad you`ve not been affected too much by the weather and hope you slept last night....that was a long snooze!

mac....safe journey home this morning...….hope your flight isn't delayed in any way...…



We have heavy rain....high winds to come today too. Not a nice day. But we have to go out to get a few bits and pieces...…..not fun shopping. We need some things for the shed!!!! Joy. 

Have a great Friday...………………...


----------



## macraven

_Happy shopping Schumi !_


----------



## Charade67

Woke up at 4:00 this morning. Haven't been able to get back to sleep. The county has cancelled school for today. I supposed it is due to flooding, downed trees, and power outages. It is supposed to be a nice day today. 

Safe travels home Mac. I think Lynne is leaving today too?

Schumi - Pancakes and maple syrup sound so good right now. Unfortunately I an trying to reduce carbs and sugar. It's not easy. 

I guess I should try to get some more sleep. I hope the contractors come by today to do more work on the deck.


----------



## macraven

_Yes Lynne returns home today also

Charade, are you working today or are many places closed in your area?_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, in the air for me too today.  

Ah, Schumi must be shopping for garden tools, yeah I would say not fun type of shopping either.  

Hope your flight is good and quick Mac.  Safe travels.

Eek, Charade, even without a tornado, winds can still knock down trees and wires, and all that rain.  Hope your deck gets finished one of these days.  Would be nice to enjoy it before that white stuff comes. 

Off to a wee bit of park time, then water fun, early lunch, then off to drop rental off, and say goodbye for now.  Need to plot and scheme maybe a Spring trip.  I need to enjoy flinging beads.  And then maybe a summer one.  Older one has mentioned summer trip.  Eek, that may mean June or Early August.  Ah, dreaming is good.  Need to focus on the upcoming holidays too.

With that, gotta go.  Fabulous Friday to all.


----------



## macraven

_As hot as it was in October this trip, can only imagine how hot a summer (especially if August) would be for you Lynne!_


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t care Nac, we like the hot summers.  End of August was great.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, boring garden shed stuff...….I wandered off to the store next door and picked up some little household niknaks……safe travels Lynne.....

mac, we said this year it was cooler in the summer!! July was not as hot and humid as September...….think a lot of locals were saying the same thing...…



Still trying to book seats for the cinema next week...…..you have always been able to book seats in advance, so not sure why it`s not letting me do it this time....so frustrating specially as I never go to the cinema...…..maybe Titanic was last movie or H2O???? 

Weather is dreadful...….heavy rain and high winds......not going far the rest of the day...…...


----------



## Charade67

I’m not working today, but my office is always closed on Fridays. I think most businesses are open today. The closings are mostly schools. 

Lynne  - I hope you enjoy your last day. My spring trip is in April. We have a deposit due on Monday, but I don’t know who to write the check to. I emailed the band director. Hopefully he will respond soon.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Flight was uneventful once we were in the air. Plane was 1 hour late getting there might have been related to weather. They did not say.

Woke to 44 degrees this morning. Sun is shining so can’t complain.

Safe travels to Mac and Lynne.



Lynne G said:


> Safe travel Robo, sorry to hear flight delayed, but glad to hear you made it to airport without issue.



Thanks Lynne. Hope you get to do all you planned for today before you leave.

Nice pics with Minions Lynne and in front of Universal globe.




pattyw said:


> Robo- Safe travels! So nice to meet you!



Was so nice to meet you and your hubby too pattyw.


Need to inch back into the real world after vacation. Need to get some food shopping done.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

TGIF all!!

Charade- Have a nice day off!

Safe travels to Lynne! Plan that spring trip! Love Mardi Gras! We'l be there in March when Troy has spring break!

Welcome home to Mac! I'm sure DH and the kitties are so happy!

Schumi- Yum!! REAL maple syrup!! Hope those seats come available to book very soon!  

Off to take my mom to the hair salon and lunch.  This evening, Joe and I are volunteering at Troy's old high school at their meat raffle. We're the money counters! Such a fun time!


Always loved The Flintstones!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, 19 minutes from RPR parking lot to rental return.   Enjoying the last can of my Pepsi, then the very little line for  PreCheck.  Way early, but fine with me.  So far, flight still on time.

 

So bye from this trip reporting.   Hopefully a new adventure will be right around the corner.

Hope all are having a great day.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne!! Have a good flight home!! 

Yep- let's start planning our next trips!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Lynne!! Have a good flight home!!
> 
> Yep- let's start planning our next trips!!



Three trips already planned here........a ten night, and two fourteen night trips........now waiting to get September next year sorted.......flights not released yet from Virgin Atlantic........

Always good to get next trips sorted........


Had good Friday night........watching new tv series Instinct.........we recorded it while we were away.......it’s decent.......don’t watch a huge amount of tv series..........gave up on Walking Dead long ago.......but sometimes sat in front of a tv watching a decent show is quite a nice thing to do........with a rum cocktail of course........Thanks StrongWater..........

Tomorrow night plan on watching The Greatest Showman........One of the birthday presents Kyle got for me......hope Tom likes it.......I adore that movie........

Got some friends coming round for breakfast tomorrow........early though.......8.30am!! Then one couple head to airport hotel for flight out on Sunday back to Orlando for 10 nights.......their daughter is working in a Disney hotel so have to visit a lot for the next year.......but, she’s doing ok......enjoying it although she prefers Universal for fun!!  

Almost but not quite bedtime here.........lazy weekend planned ahead after buffet breakfast......got 8 coming.......lots of bacon to cook!!! Well Tom does the actual cooking, I just prepare and set everything out......tried making butter croissants tonight...not very successful......glad I have a load of shop bought ones........

Have a good Friday evening..........


----------



## Lynne G

Home again, home again, jiggy jig.  Little one braved the traffic, and quick we were home.  Heat on.  Eek, 56 when I landed.  Cool, jacket and sweat pants on.  

Flight left 5 minutes early and arrived 20 minutes early.  Guess they wanted a quick flight.  Just a few bumpy parts, but quick in my book is a big win.  

Ah, and a relaxing Friday night in store, then wash and bill paying this weekend.  Homecoming one for little one.


----------



## Charade67

We had an absolutely gorgeous day today - sunny, clear, and temps in the high 60s.   We didn't do too much today. Went to lunch and the to Walmart to buy laundry detergent. I was going to do my laundry today. but B beat me to the washer.
I got the deposit check for the Orlando trip written, and filled out the order form for the graduation cap, gown, and announcements. They asked for the student's height and weight for the gown. B checked her weight and was not happy with what she saw.  We both need to lose.



Lynne G said:


> Hope your deck gets finished one of these days. Would be nice to enjoy it before that white stuff comes.


Thanks Lynne. Dh says he wants a hammock that he can put on the deck for Christmas and plans to use it even if we have snow.



schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow night plan on watching The Greatest Showman


 Great movie. I'm surprised that B hasn't bought a copy yet. It may show up on a birthday or Christmas list.

It's still early, but I am sleepy. Dh is watching a documentary about prohibition. That should knock me out.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Friday Night Sans Family

We had a cool, windy and somewhat rainy day here today. We have my niece's wedding tomorrow so went to the hair dresser today then met my dad for lunch. Got the teens and  took them to Target where they were having a seasonal job fair. Liv got a part time cashier job like 8-12 hours a week, Charlie got a packing type job for about the same. It is only through the beginning of January but it's something. Liv is excited but anxious. I want her to try, I think it will be good for her. I told her it's only 2 months. If she really has panic attacks then of course she can quit. Picked up other friends and made a turkey pepperoni sauce. Other than the wedding it will be a quiet weekend. It is suppose to get cooler here.

Liv's school has done nothing for graduation. I am patiently waiting to be hit with the stuff. The only thing I know so far is the rumor is the year book is $70.00


Mac, Lynne and Robo so glad you had a good safe trip home and made it into the best trip that you could. Robo and Mac hope you are feeling better.

Patty, Schumi and Charade Have fun planning your next trip. It is so exciting no matter how many times you go.

I am glad that everyone here made it through any bad weather. I feel so sad for the people who lost so much in Michael.

I hope everyone has a great night and I will try and pop in tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_Looks like all the homies I saw this last week are back home

Many sleeping in their own beds tonight 

This trip was the first for me flying Delta
The flights were great and liked this airline 

First time I had to do connecting flights but it was not bad at all

May or may not do it again 
I had my flights early morning and gave myself extra time for connecting flight
Found out I could have booked flights closer together 

Lesson learned

Landed 9 this morning and took a long nap before noon
Now hope I can sleep tonight as that nap was 5 hours long 

Did dinner at Taco Bell 

It was that or go grocery shopping 

Our weather at home is cold for me
61 and I put the heat on in the house 
Lol

Only was snubbed an hour before my cats would let me love on them


Will catch up on everyone later this weekend

_


----------



## Charade67

bobbie68 said:


> Liv's school has done nothing for graduation. I am patiently waiting to be hit with the stuff. The only thing I know so far is the rumor is the year book is $70.00


Yep, that’s what I paid for B’s yearbook. The graduation stuff is crazy. In addition to cap/gown/tassel and announcements they have address labels, envelope seals, shirts, sweats, water bottles, picture frames, jewelry, and several other items I can’t think of right now. I only ordered the cap/gown/tassel and some announcements. 

The other day I started thinking about what she will need next year for a dorm room and had to go do something else. It was all a bit overwhelming.


----------



## macraven

_Is your daughter planning on a college far from home charade ?_


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie, enjoy your niece`s wedding!!! Love a good wedding!! 

mac, glad you made it home safely...….and Lynne too



Yep, Saturday again...……………..

Planning a quiet night in with The Greatest Showman and not much else. 

Slept later than I planned this morning...…..was supposed to be up around 6 as everyone was coming for breakfast at 8.30. Slept till 6.30ish.....then had a moment of worry we wouldn't be ready in time......it would have been fine as they`re all good friends, but I like to be organized.....

It went well......set everything up in the kitchen rather than dining room, it was so nice. Good company, even at that early hour, food was plentiful and everyone enjoyed it. 

Friends that are visiting their daughter in Orlando again were last to leave.....had to kick them out!!! Think they were here for the day...….but now on their way to stay overnight at Heathrow. 

Lazy day ahead for us...…..cleared up kitchen and did few little jobs...…

Hope everyone has a great Saturday...…..


----------



## macraven

_Can I assume breakfast incided bacon

Good to hear it was a fun event with friends

Everyone loves a smashing breakfast!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Can I assume breakfast incided bacon
> 
> Good to hear it was a fun event with friends
> 
> Everyone loves a smashing breakfast!_



lol...….bacon was the star attraction!!!! 

All of us are big bacon fans...….I`m not great at scrambled eggs for a large group, fine for a smaller portion, so offered poached instead...….thankfully only one wanted eggs...…

Haven`t eaten anything else today!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday morning all!! Slept in! Yay!! Have to tackle unpacking and wash- and housecleaning! Last week, we just got home and dropped luggage. Sunday was the football game and worked and had many things going on last week!  It was nice to have a long vacation, but I do like the short ones a lot- I like getting away more often and easier to get back on track at home and work. 

Ooh- bacon sounds good Schumi! Bought some deviled eggs yesterday at our local deli. Sounds like a good breakfast!


----------



## macraven

_I waited until today to unpack and do laundry 

Just waiting for last load to dry and this job will be done 

The man we hired to redo our porch and deck is still working
He is slow but good and that is what counts 

We have a couple of cool days for today and Sunday and then it will warm up again

It’s warmer weather here than what we have had the last year 
But, I like it warm 

Hope all in the sans family has a great weekend!

It is nice to go away on vacation but good to sleep in my own bed at night_


----------



## schumigirl

Yes mac, it is always good to get home once vacation is over...…

Glad you have decent weather.....I like it warm too!! We still have a howling gale, but so mild.....vey unusual. 

Spoke to a friend in Germany and they`ve had it warmer than usual too for the time of year! 


I did laugh this morning.....I always bring friends back stuff from Bath and Body and similar...…..one friend came out of the downstairs bathroom this morning clutching two unopened liquid hand soaps, asking or should I say pleading to take them...….lol......told her $100 and they`re hers...….she did just laugh......so she did go away with them. I did plan to bring her something back in December when we have three suitcases...…..only real friends can do that I suppose!! She knew all the new ones were in the little unit...…..friends!!! 

Going to try and finish this day on my trip report, can`t be taking 3 days to do one day!!!!! It`s good you can post 35 pictures a post though......saves dragging it out further I suppose......then sit down and watch our movie...……

Have a great Saturday night...……..


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Is your daughter planning on a college far from home charade ?_



She will most likely attend the university where my husband teaches. We want her to stay on campus for a couple of reasons. 1. To gain a sense of independence. 2. We don’t know if she will be driving by then. Even if she is, we aren’t planning to buy her a car just yet. She will need to be able to get to classes on her own. 

We are having another gorgeous fall day today. I have the a/c off and the windows open.


----------



## Lynne G

Overcast Saturday, a little one and my errand run, bills paid, and nice lunch out.  Wash done, putting most of my summer stuff away.  Sniff, yeah mom, I would rather it be warm all year.  She knows I am part lizard.  

Ah, fashion show by little one, homecoming dance tonight, so all are meeting at friend house, then all together.  Not a formal, so I am curious what she will be wearing and will be asked if it is okay on me,  she is not a wear a dress or skirt girl unless have to.  

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## schumigirl

Loved, loved loved The Greatest Showman.........only ever watched it on the screen on the back of the seat in front of me on the plane to and from Orlando........so watching it on our big screen was fabulous! 

And I could sing along without too many complaints........only Tom!!! I’m not a singer 

Getting a wiggle on with trip report........will try not to drag it out too long.......that’s never good to have it go on for months........will finish it as quick as I can! 

We had a wine delivery of 12 bottles from one of our wine clubs today........ended up opening 4 bottles of wine........but, didn’t drink half of them........two were awful.......poured the majority of it down the sink........enjoyed the other two though.........will review them tomorrow.........

Now watching something junk...........till bedtime..........


----------



## macraven

_Such a temperature change and adjustment from Orlando yesterday to here today.
We turned the ac off and might put the heat on tonight.

It is in the mid 60's outside.

I'm becoming used to the GA weather and anything below 65 makes me chilled.

lol_


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> We had a wine delivery of 12 bottles from one of our wine clubs today



Great club to be in!! We went to our local liquor store to stock up on wine, port, & rum this evening!



macraven said:


> It is in the mid 60's outside.



The HIGH here was 50! Brrrrr! It went from above normal temps a few weeks ago to below normal! Weird month! Hope to get a little bit of a warm-up before that nasty four letter word happens (snow)

Quiet night- watching our Buffalo Sabres hockey game! Being a Buffalo sports fan is usually pretty frustrating! But gotta love the home team- no matter what!  On a bright spot, my local college alma mater UB Bulls- won their football game today! 

Time to taste our rum purchase today!


----------



## pattyw

Yay! Sabres win 3-0; The spiced rum purchase- excellent! Soothed my throat which is still a little sore!

Good night all!!






And to Schumi it will soon be:


----------



## schumigirl

8.30am and I’m laying in bed listening to heavy rain bounce down outside........not sure I want to get up today, sounds miserable outside......even DS who gets up early even on weekends is still asleep.....that is unusual!

Do need to go shopping this morning........only fresh bread and veg needed.........then a day of not doing very much ahead......will do some baking I think as the Aga is back on now.........

Have a great Sunday.............


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw2hzDVh4-iXEzVp3SILYhcW&ust=1539598589133013


----------



## macraven

_The best way to start my day is with minions 
Thanks !_


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, cool night, so still lounging around.  Fall temps this week, never above 60 as a high.  Ah, jacket weather.  

Birthdays fun today.  Siblings October birthdays to celebrate.  

Then it is back to routine tomorrow prepping.  

Hope the rain stops before you have to go out Schumi.

Morning Mac, use those cats as heat pods.  LoL. 

After last night, may have to turn the heat on.  House feels almost too cool.

Just little one and I this morning.  So, no out to breakfast like I do with older one.  Will be a coffee run, and maybe some bacon.  No eggs, I would be the only one eating them.  

Have a sweet Sunday all.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne we had the heat on last night
But it will hit 70 here in the afternoon 
Monday it will be in the 80’s but rest of the week predictions go down to 70 or upper 60’s
Nights will have lower temps

Looks like we will have lower temps this November but bearable 
I have not lived here long enough to say what is normal

NYE two years ago was 79
January 2017 was warm enough for grass to turn green and we mowed in that month

Last year had a nippy December and January once the sun went down but days were opposite 
Extremely hot this 2018 spring and summer so no idea how rest of fall and winter will be for us

I’m still programmed in my mind for Chicago weather and expect snow in late October 
Hahahaha

Have a great month celebrating your siblings birthdays!

Are you ready to go back to work Monday?
Back to daily normal routine again
Ugh
Too bad no spider man rides this week for you

Schumi 
Hope the rain stopped for when you did your run to get groceries 
I’m sure it was a cool rain not a warm one

If you bought bacon, we all will come over for breakfast 
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Still raining...…..and 50F. 

Did manage out but just went to local store and not main grocery store...….got what we needed...….awww.....didn't have bacon this morning......need to go buy more as we have run out!!! 

Your weather does sound very mixed right now...…….


I need to move.....my bottom is numb......been sat for too long.....even on a comfy chair!!!! 

Chicken is roasting away and will do some veg later...…..time for warming meals again...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday morning again.........

Rain is finally off......but coming back again according to some very excited lady on tv!! 

Toast and marmalade this morning for breakfast.........and tea, lots of breakfast tea. Then out for a few bits we didn’t get yesterday. 

Kyle is out for dinner tonight so just the two of us........either making a hot chicken curry or will do a cottage pie......decisions........

But first, tea..........


----------



## macraven

_I vote for cottage pie  


That is if you want us to vote _


----------



## Lynne G

And It's a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

With that, tea and me, I'll be over for some tea, Schumi.  Love English breakfast tea.  Just plain black tea leaves for me, today.  And rain, too.  Weather guy said, it's a wash out Monday.  Well, at least not as cool a morning, but a wet one.

Since I know you like spice, Schumi, vote for the chicken.  Both sound good, though.







  - yep, a wish to all the homies, good day to you all.  

With that, more tea for me, too, and a gray, and wet view so far.  Sniff, cold front coming in, and barely see 50 tomorrow.  Sigh.  We did turn the heat on last night.  House now feels just about right, and not damp feeling either.


----------



## macraven

_  Brrrr
Nippy here today too_


----------



## macraven

_  Brrrr
Nippy here today too_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I vote for cottage pie
> 
> 
> That is if you want us to vote _



lol...…

Pulled pork now apparently!!!! 

Will make cottage pie and have it tomorrow night......it is definitely winter warmer food time now...……44F this morning. 


Enjoy first day back to work Lynne...….that's never fun...….our heating is on right now.....



Had a lovely morning in at the University...….great class of kids, well, not kids, but they are lovely...….even the guy in the corner who is trying his best to look like Johnny Depp......and failing!!! But, really enjoyed it...…..short term!!! 

Lunch and trip report today I think...….Tom had all the housework done when I came back in......nice!!!!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday!  Can't believe we're halfway through October already!! Wow!

Dreary day here, too!! And chilly!! 

Short day at work today and then errands this afternoon- grocery shopping! 

Have a great Monday all!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _  Brrrr
> Nippy here today too_



What`s your temps like now mac?

We are now missing that extreme heat in Orlando badly!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We have a dreary and chilly start to the morning here. I think we may get some rain too. I haven’t checked the forecast. 

Woke up yesterday morning at 5:00 with a seriously upset stomach. Still don’t feel 100%, but should be fine to go to work for a few hours. I seriously thought about calling in today since B has the day off school. Today is a teacher workday. I can’t believe the first quarter of school is over already. 

We turned our heat on yesterday monring. In addition to being sick, I was also freezing. 

I need to go to work now. I may just leave early today. One of our therapists is out this week, so there shouldn’t be as much for me to do.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning Peeps & Happy Monday!!
Kids have the day off of school for a teacher planning day. I had promised the girls a day at Volcano Bay but both woke up with coughs & runny noses (hopefully just allergies) so we are staying home, may run to the beach later and may still keep our dinner reservations at Hard Rock Cafe ( they love it there, why???) but I don’t have to decide that just yet.
 High here today is 91.....sigh....no way we are going to be able to wear all our cute long sleeved Halloween stuff this year.
Glad everyone made their trips home safely! I saw on the news that HHN had to close the last 3 nights due to overcapacity! Yikes, glad most of you avoided the insane crowds.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I had promised the girls a day at Volcano Bay but both woke up with coughs & runny noses (hopefully just allergies) so we are staying home, may run to the beach later and may still keep our dinner reservations at Hard Rock Cafe ( they love it there, why???) but I don’t have to decide that just yet.



Hope the girls feel better soon!  Good for a day off from school so they can relax!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> What`s your temps like now mac?
> 
> We are now missing that extreme heat in Orlando badly!!!!



At 70 and high will be 80 today
Tomorrow will be warmer
(Was chilly at 66 early morning)

Got up early this morning as had 7:45 doc appt
 Once back home, had my coffee and cross word puzzle

Ah, life of retirement
My time is my own

But put Mr Mac to work to do yard work
Lol

I enjoy being the supervisor


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> yep, a wish to all the homies, good day to you all.



Have a good day to you too Lynne......




pattyw said:


> Dreary day here, too!! And chilly!!



High here today only 52, overcast and drizzling rain.......ready to go back to sunshine.




Charade67 said:


> Woke up yesterday morning at 5:00 with a seriously upset stomach. Still don’t feel 100%, but should be fine to go to work for a few hours



Hope you feel better charade 



Tgrgrl said:


> I saw on the news that HHN had to close the last 3 nights due to overcapacity! Yikes, glad most of you avoided the insane crowds.



Wow.....wonder if that has ever happened before at HHN....sister said Outlet Malls and Mall at Millenia we’re packed with people this weekend. 




Tgrgrl said:


> both woke up with coughs & runny noses (hopefully just allergies) so we are staying home, may run to the beach later and may still keep our dinner reservations at Hard Rock Cafe



Hope the girls feel better so you can go enjoy your day at the beach and dinner at at Hard a Rock.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Morning Peeps & Happy Monday!!
> Kids have the day off of school for a teacher planning day. I had promised the girls a day at Volcano Bay but both woke up with coughs & runny noses (hopefully just allergies) so we are staying home, may run to the beach later and may still keep our dinner reservations at Hard Rock Cafe ( they love it there, why???) but I don’t have to decide that just yet.
> High here today is 91.....sigh....no way we are going to be able to wear all our cute long sleeved Halloween stuff this year.
> Glad everyone made their trips home safely! I saw on the news that HHN had to close the last 3 nights due to overcapacity! Yikes, glad most of you avoided the insane crowds.



Hope they feel better soon!!! 91!!!!! Not jealous at all...…..

Yep, some nights weren't fun at all...….I`m glad I missed some nights!! 



macraven said:


> At 70 and high will be 80 today
> Tomorrow will be warmer
> (Was chilly at 66 early morning)
> 
> Got up early this morning as had 7:45 doc appt
> Once back home, had my coffee and cross word puzzle
> 
> Ah, life of retirement
> My time is my own
> 
> But put Mr Mac to work to do yard work
> Lol
> 
> I enjoy being the supervisor



lol.....I love being a supervisor too!!!! Hope the yard is looking good......

80F sounds good about now...….our heating has been on all afternoon...…..although sun is shining...….

Yep, I have enjoyed a life of retirement too, since I was 35 according to DH ...…..this little foray into the world of work will be short lived...….I did tell the guy in charge today I wont be joining them full time......he was under the impression I was going to be full time......he knows now. Still, it`s a bit of fun and the days are still my own...….

Can`t believe we are half way through October!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, dragging and oh my, AC is on.  Sigh, fourth? cup of tea so far.

Tgrgrl, hope the kids feel better soon.  We like to eat at the HRC too.  Always good food, and little one likes their hamburgers, and fries.

Morning Robo, hope you are enjoying lots of coffee in your HHN mug.  Glad you did not see those crowds when went to HHN last week.  And yep, all 3 times, 2 in summer, once last week, did not think the Mall was busy at all.  We're smart ladies.

Would be so happy if it was 91 today.  60 says the phone today.

Schumi, I'm with you, missing the heat already.  HeHe, a very short time part time working, leisure lady.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Enjoying my last cup of coffee and watching Poltergeist on AMC ...I forgot what a good movie it was since I didn't get around to seeing it before our trip and I haven't seen it for 20 years.  They're doing a Halloween marathon later on this week.
 It's like HHN all over again 

I actually slept late this morning for once...nice cool sleeping weather.  It should reach the 80s this afternoon.

Hope Charade and tgrgrl's kids feel better soon 

Cottage pie sounds good Carole...save me a piece please.

Wish we were all back at the darkside...without all the crowds.  

Hi to mac, patty, Robo, Lynne bobbie and anyone else who is reading along.

Have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Enjoying my last cup of coffee and watching Poltergeist on AMC ...I forgot what a good movie it was since I didn't get around to seeing it before our trip and I haven't seen it for 20 years.  They're doing a Halloween marathon later on this week.
> It's like HHN all over again
> 
> I actually slept late this morning for once...nice cool sleeping weather.  It should reach the 80s this afternoon.
> 
> Hope Charade and tgrgrl's kids feel better soon
> 
> Cottage pie sounds good Carole...save me a piece please.
> 
> Wish we were all back at the darkside...without all the crowds.
> 
> Hi to mac, patty, Robo, Lynne bobbie and anyone else who is reading along.
> 
> Have a great day



Ended up with pulled pork Vicki..........but made a cottage pie tonight for tomorrow night........looks lovely already.........Poltergeist is such a good movie! We watched it a few months back and like you hadn’t seen it in such a long time........glad you had a late sleep!!!

Robbie, only seen Mall at Millenia mobbed once in 11 years and that was when one of the Apple products was released...most people milling around were unbelievably waiting to be allowed to merely join the line as the line was so long!! Crazy.....

Lynne.......yes perfect description of me........short term, part time, working woman of leisure.......just about sums me up!!! 60F? Yep, 90’s would be better.........




Still cannot book Halloween for the cinema!! Getting very frustrated with the website........going by the dates online might be able to book tomorrow for Friday night.........Tom had wanted to wait till next week, but I’d hate to hear the ending between Friday and when we saw it.......so if I can book Friday I will!

We are supposed to be going to one of our wine club events........but I can miss that! Sssshhhhhhh..........

Very autumn feeling tonight.......chilly and almost frosty outside although it is 44F. Heating is still on.

Tried to watch Black Panther tonight........couldn’t get into it at all.....now watching a detective show......from 20 years ago!


----------



## tink1957

Just noticed AMC has Trick R' Treat on at 6...guess my HHN movie week is complete.


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> Morning Peeps & Happy Monday!!
> Kids have the day off of school for a teacher planning day. I had promised the girls a day at Volcano Bay but both woke up with coughs & runny noses (hopefully just allergies) so we are staying home, may run to the beach later and may still keep our dinner reservations at Hard Rock Cafe ( they love it there, why???) but I don’t have to decide that just yet.
> High here today is 91.....sigh....no way we are going to be able to wear all our cute long sleeved Halloween stuff this year.
> Glad everyone made their trips home safely! I saw on the news that HHN had to close the last 3 nights due to overcapacity! Yikes, glad most of you avoided the insane crowds.



_Sorry I was not able to connect with you this trip but hope I have a rain check to see you next trip_


----------



## Monykalyn

Trying to catch up. In Houston airport waiting to board in couple hours. 
Sounds like all have safely returned home, and to dreary weather too. Houston is rainy and temps dropped from when we got off ship, to stop at NASA to airport. Had to text kids to check chickens water as it’s cold enough at home for frost threat.

Love the minions!

Missing the heat- cruise was fabulous. So much food everywhere. Bought the drinks package- was fun trying different cocktails. Friend took us around Cozumel and almost got us lost lol! Had a little mistaken detour but we had a blast. Rented mopeds - felt like real life Frogger/Mario Kart driving in the town, Definitely NOT for the timid- we all loved it.

Have a hold on Cuba cruise next June, waiting to see if oldest and couple friends can go too. Cheaper a bit now with post cruise discount.


----------



## Monykalyn

Didn’t mean to hit post so fast. Sampling of pics. Most saying too large so will need to wait for laptop.

Ugh hard to be back in reality!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like you had an awesome cruise, MonyK. Yep, reality and all, LOL.  

Apparently, the food shopping I did yesterday, was not enough.  Let’s just say, we are really stocked now.  Seems no one bought much of any food while I was away.  Gee, and I left money to do so.  Probably more than a few meals out was the excuse.  Um, all  know how to cook and bake.


----------



## macraven

_monyk, hope you have a good flight back.

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


You have been a very busy traveler this summer_


----------



## pattyw

Charade- Hope you're feeling better!

Robo- I'm with you- let's go back to Florida! or we'll go visit Mac- it's warm there !! 

Monyk- Nice pictures! We actually just put a deposit on our first cruise! You'll have to give me lots of tips about cruising! We're very nervous about it, but friends invited us to go along so we're going to try it. It's a Royal Caribbean Western Caribbean cruise- sounds fun!

Tink- good on all the HHN movies!

Schumi- yikes on still not being able to reserve your movie seats- sending  that you can book it tomorrow!

Lynne- When mom's away- the family eats out!

Lemon chicken and rice for dinner tonight- trying to eat healthy! Had a snack size Reese's pumpkin for dessert

Watching Monday night Football on tv now! Looks COLD in Green Bay!

Have a great night all!!


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Robbie, only seen Mall at Millenia mobbed once in 11 years and that was when one of the Apple products was released...most people milling around were unbelievably waiting to be allowed to merely join the line as the line was so long!! Crazy.....



Sister was at a loss to understand why the Malls were so busy this past weekend as this is not the typical for this time of year.......I think it might be increase in tourism to Orlando that has been predicted for sometime. 


Was glad on the day we visited 10-2 that the stores at Mall at Millenia were not busy other than the Apple Store. A lovely young man at the Apple Store helped me with my new phone purchase and he transferred info from old phone to new phone. He was an angel and I so appreciated his help.....also really enjoyed my time at the Mall with my sister.


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Robo- I'm with you- let's go back to Florida!



Yep, have to say it was pretty hot and humid at times, but vacation living is really nice.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Will make cottage pie and have it tomorrow night......it is definitely winter warmer food time now...……44F this morning.



Is that like Shepard's Pie?


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Yep, have to say it was pretty hot and humid at times, but vacation living is really nice.



Yep- I went from hot and humid to cold & crummy! I'm in vacation planning mode- big time!


----------



## pattyw

Amazing ending to the Monday night game! Packer fans are happy tonight!

Off to bed- good night!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Trying to catch up. In Houston airport waiting to board in couple hours.
> Sounds like all have safely returned home, and to dreary weather too. Houston is rainy and temps dropped from when we got off ship, to stop at NASA to airport. Had to text kids to check chickens water as it’s cold enough at home for frost threat.
> 
> Love the minions!
> 
> Missing the heat- cruise was fabulous. So much food everywhere. Bought the drinks package- was fun trying different cocktails. Friend took us around Cozumel and almost got us lost lol! Had a little mistaken detour but we had a blast. Rented mopeds - felt like real life Frogger/Mario Kart driving in the town, Definitely NOT for the timid- we all loved it.
> 
> Have a hold on Cuba cruise next June, waiting to see if oldest and couple friends can go too. Cheaper a bit now with post cruise discount.



Glad you had such a good time on your cruise!!! Love your pics MonyK……….glad to have you back though!!! 



Robo56 said:


> Sister was at a loss to understand why the Malls were so busy this past weekend as this is not the typical for this time of year.......I think it might be increase in tourism to Orlando that has been predicted for sometime.
> 
> 
> Was glad on the day we visited 10-2 that the stores at Mall at Millenia were not busy other than the Apple Store. A lovely young man at the Apple Store helped me with my new phone purchase and he transferred info from old phone to new phone. He was an angel and I so appreciated his help.....also really enjoyed my time at the Mall with my sister.



The staff are so nice in there.....and yes, helpful. I needed a new cover for a year old ipad in September….the one on the shelf would have been fine for me, but he said no, wait and he searched his device and found one that was only $40......bless him!!! And it is fine, and probably just as good as the more expensive one......I do love that mall!!! 



Robo56 said:


> Is that like Shepard's Pie?



Well, shephards pie is made with lamb mince, cottage pie is beef mince...…..same mashed potato topping, but tastes a little different......I love lamb, but not overly fond of lamb mince for some reason except when I make Moussaka...….I quite like it in that...…..



Heading into university again this morning then home by lunchtime I think...….loving this!!! 

Slept like a baby last night...…..dull and grey day ahead apparently......but least no storms. 

Have a great Tuesday...…………………..


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Cool and damp, very dark morning.  Barely a flight color as the sunrise is starting.  Yep, below 50 last night.  And 52 degree commute.  Enough rain, that some puddles are still around.  Makes a dirty looking car.  

Funny, we use beef in our shephards pies, never lamb.  Guess because we usually don't have ground lamb around where I live, and never heard it used in such.  I do like it with the beef. 

Well, time for tea.  Have a nice sweater on, I'm ready.  

And, since it's Tuesday, get your orders in, Mac's Taco Bell run is today.  Yep, taco Tuesday is upon us.  .  Make it a terrific Tuesday, all.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Cool and damp, very dark morning.  Barely a flight color as the sunrise is starting.  Yep, below 50 last night.  And 52 degree commute.  Enough rain, that some puddles are still around.  Makes a dirty looking car.
> 
> Funny, we use beef in our shephards pies, never lamb.  Guess because we usually don't have ground lamb around where I live, and never heard it used in such.  I do like it with the beef.
> 
> Well, time for tea.  Have a nice sweater on, I'm ready.
> 
> And, since it's Tuesday, get your orders in, Mac's Taco Bell run is today.  Yep, taco Tuesday is upon us.  View attachment 358749.  Make it a terrific Tuesday, all.



Well in the UK, Sherherds herd sheep......which have lambs......so Shepherds Pie is always made with Lamb.....lamb is popular in the UK and easily available everywhere.  Cottage pie is beef mince. So if you use beef.....it’s not Shepherds pie, it’s Cottage Pie.........lol......certainly in the UK.........



Had lovely morning in the University.......I was even told I was “cool” by one student and others agreed.......made my morning........

Then just got home 20 minutes ago and got seats booked for Halloween on Friday........

Cannot wait for this one!!!

Time for early lunch, I’m starving!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that makes sense, Schumi, and hey, then I will be sure to order cottage pie when visiting you.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, that makes sense, Schumi, and hey, then I will be sure to order cottage pie when visiting you.



You`d be welcome anytime!!!! 

Dinner at 6.30 tonight...…...


----------



## RAPstar

I'm so tired of rain.


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar, I hear ya.  Rained 18 of the 30 days of September.  Rained yesterday, and most of last night.  

Still happy it is above freezing.  And oh joy, frost warning before the week ends.  Lows in the overnights, in the 30's.  

Tea is ready once more.  The sun has finally been seen off and on, those pesky clouds, but not warm.  25 to 30 mph winds makes today, cool even without the rain.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Tuesday Sans family  It's going to be hard to catch up so I read a bit. Sorry if I missed anybody's posts.

Brr! it's chilly here too... It was in the 40's last night and only getting into the low 50's today. I am glad everyone is settling in from their trips and had a great time.

The wedding was very nice, and we had a great time. It was an outdoor wedding and it was very chilly here on Saturday. They did have those disposable hand warmers so that helped a bit.

I wasn't feeling too good on Sunday and Monday so slept a bit then weekly chores.

Liv goes for her orientation tonight at Target. She is very anxious so I hope all goes well. I just kept  telling her to try and we will work it out if she can't do it.

The two kitties I rescued are at the clinic getting fixed today. I will be glad when that is done.

Schumi Thanks we enjoyed the wedding. I hear you love a good wedding myself.  Glad your enjoying  your temporary time at the University. Glad you got seats for Halloween, it looks good!

Patty I am with you on planning a vacation. It helps me get through the long winter here. Glad you enjoyed your game.

Monykaylan Glad you enjoyed your cruise. I have only been to Cancun many  years ago. We had some interesting encounters touring around there.

Charade I hope you are feeling better today.

Tgrgrl  Hope your girls are feeling better and you can reschedule your VB day soon.

Robo I hope your feeling better. I don't know if it's me but coffee or tea always is better from a new mug. Enjoy!

Tink I am glad you enjoyed Poltergeist it is such a great movie. I have found myself watching more horror movies this year. I am a wimp in real life at places.

Mac I hope you are doing better at home and the doctors went well. I totally understand the supervisor thing

 to anybody I missed. I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Super slow day at work today. I’m posting from my phone, so please forgive any errors. 

Tgrgrl - Hope your kids are feeling better and it was just allergies. B loves the Hard Rock Cafe. I think that’s on our list of things to do when we go to California. Dh wants to buy pins. 

Lynne - We have reached that time of year when we alternate between a/c and heat on the same day. No tacos for us today. I’m making a pot of chili. 

Schumi - Glad you finally got your movie seats. I’ve never had a real shepherds pie before. Just the American version. I’ve never eaten lamb. 

MonyK - Glad you enjoyed your cruise. That’s something I’ve never done unless you count day cruises. 

Patty - Reese’s is some of my favorite candy. I always get some for Halloween just in case we have leftovers. I have a friend who is a huge Packers fan. I know she is happy today.

RAPstar - I’m with you on the rain. We need several days of dry weather. 

Bobbie - Sorry to hear you weren’t feeling well. Hope you are better today. Good luck to Liv. 

Thanks to all of you who offered well wishes. I feel okay today, just not very hungry.


----------



## Tgrgrl

I’m babysitting pumpkins today at our church’s patch. Not a bad work view...
Girls are better (we didn’t make it to Orlando yesterday after all) & are back at school. Littlest one apparently had a bad nosebleed in the middle of the night & got up and took care of herself without waking me or my husband up. I was so proud of her but also a little sad that she’s getting more independent. 

I guess I’ve always eaten cottage pie as opposed to Shepard’s pie.....Schumis explanation about the difference makes sense. 

Going to see “A Star is Born” in a little bit. I have always liked Lady Gaga & two hours of Bradley Cooper is not a bad deal either. I will let y’all know if it was $5 well spent.

Happy Taco Tuesday everyone!!


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, nice of you to volunteer pumpkin selling.  A church near us does that too.  We bought our pumpkins the other day.  Huge ones.  Little one and I are the only carvers.  I do cheat though, use those patterns from the pumpkin carving books.  Takes me quite a while to carve, and little one makes me clean out hers, as she hates the feeling.  I do it with gloves, and save some of the seeds to toast.  Glad the girls are feeling better.  Yeah, kids grow up in a blink of the eye.  

Charade, glad you are feeling better.  Nope, only heat on now.  And, I wish the AC would finally be turned off in the office.  So many cups of tea.  LOL  I'd take some chili.  Making chicken tacos for dinner.  Picked up some chicken yesterday, so chopping some up to mix with taco seasoning.    Easy meal for me.  

Well, not for Halloween, but bought tickets for the new Fantastic Beasts movie coming out here, mid November.  We all enjoyed the first movie.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Well, not for Halloween, but bought tickets for the new Fantastic Beasts movie coming out here, mid November. We all enjoyed the first movie.



We should probably do that too. The movie comes out close to B’s birthday.


----------



## schumigirl

Love the pumpkin patch Tgrgrl..........looks like a fabulous place to be! Well done for your little one taking care of herself, but, yep......independence is right around the corner! Friend of mine has seen A Star is Born, said it was amazing and Lady Gaga was tremendous.....and she’s not a fan of hers.......



Cottage pie was delicious.........very filling! 

Now sitting watching tv.......not quite sure what’s on later......definitely a night for mindless tv.


----------



## macraven

_Rainy and 69 here

Cats are screaming for food
Haha 
They won’t get any until 4:30 at their feeding time 

Hope all the homies are having a great day

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Rainy and 69 here
> 
> Cats are screaming for food
> Haha
> They won’t get any until 4:30 at their feeding time
> 
> Hope all the homies are having a great day
> _



Hungry kitties!! Should be nearly feeding time now........hope you’re having a good day too Mac.........



Just after 9 and I’m yawning my head off..........

And just got our first Christmas party invitation, just a get together with a load of friends in a restaurant.........and strangely 2 friends texted asking if we’re hosting our usual Boxing Day get together..........well, I suppose so, but it’s October!!! Haven’t thought further than Friday yet!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Christmas creeping into all our stores already.  

But nope, thoughts of holiday activities are not on my radar yet either, Schumi.

Time to be legally blonde soon.  Now to get my hair to outgrow those layers....


----------



## pattyw

Busy day- behind reading here! 



bobbie68 said:


> The two kitties I rescued are at the clinic getting fixed today. I will be glad when that is done.



Great news, Bobbie!!


Rapstar- Yep- rain around here too- plus cold temps! 




Charade67 said:


> I feel okay today, just not very hungry.



Hope you'll be all better soon!!


Lynne- Yay on the Fantastic Beasts ticket purchase

Schumi- Glad you got those tickets! Enjoy!  I'm in for cottage pie! We need to continue the DIS recipes!


Tgrgrl- Nice pumpkin patch! Glad the girls are on the mend!

Mac- The cats should be all settled now that their tummies are full! 


Hope everyone is having a great night!!


----------



## RAPstar

Did I tell yall about my flight home after the cruise? Well since it was raining in Dallas, they were having to add more fuel since they were going to use a different route to go around the storms, so we were delayed just a bit. Well, as soon as we were fueled and getting ready to close the door and go......the power at the airport goes out. Completely. My flight that was supposed to leave at 9ish didn't leave till like midnight Orlando time. I didn't get back to Dallas till 2am. Needless to say, I changed my return flight for my next trip from the last flight of the day to like 1pm or so.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Wednesday morning..........

Looks another decent day.......sun will be shining but cool.......time for scarves and gloves weather. Almost time for new winter boots......although haven’t seen any that appeal so far this year.....

So all the talk of cream cheese and jelly on toast on the trip report.......bought some smuckers grape jelly yesterday, so that’s breakfast this morning........

Then into town closest to us. I have some checks to pay in.......still get them as birthday presents from mum and some older aunts....bless them! And need an appointment for yearly eye test. 

And we have no Yankee Candles in the house! None.......not quite sure how that happened......so, plan to go stock up......although will buy loads when in Orlando........love getting the new ones there not out in the UK yet. 

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw3ZhZrrtbmdxEAuyAYGXf1R&ust=1539858869636112


----------



## Lynne G

-  Yep, this Wednesday is upon us, and hump of a day it is!  So happy Friday will be here before ya know it.  

Eek, I hate that late night delays RAPstar.  One time, we were supposed to leave home airport at 9pm, left 1:30am the next day.  Arrived at MCO at 3:30am, by time we go our luggage it was close to 4am.  Was not a fun start to our vacation, though we did book the Hyatt, so got 5 or so hours of sleep in that room, as we had booked an early breakfast. 

Schumi, I like grape jelly on my french toast or rye toast.  Particularly like with cream cheese on the rye toast.  Hmm, bought bacon and cream cheese the other day.  May have to pick up some rye, though did buy other bread.  Little one was not happy about my bread choice.  She does like fresh baked rye bread, from the local Jewish bakery.  That chewy crust with kimmel seeds, yum.  Breakfast for dinner may be on the menu tonight, either that, or dinner at the Jewish bakery, as it also has a deli and diner like restaurant as part of it.  So, we get dinner, than cheesecake, a piece or two, and a half large loaf of the rye bread, to take home on the way out.  Hey, that sounds like a plan.

Later homies, the AC is not quite cranking, but it's early, so that means sweater is ready, and so is the tea.  Have a wonderful Wednesday, and hey, it's Wednesday!  

Hold on to your hats, 35 mph gusts today.  Blustery is the word used by the weather guy.    WHOOSH.


----------



## macraven

_Sounds like summer is over for many of us

No summer here 
All gone_


----------



## RAPstar

Speaking of jelly, is it weirder that I like strawberry jelly on the $1 sausage biscuits I get from McD's or that I only like the sausage biscuits when I put strawberry jelly on them? I tried grape once, but it didn't really add any flavor to it like the strawberry does.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Hold on to your hats, 35 mph gusts today. Blustery is the word used by the weather guy



Yep- same here, Lynne!! Ick!! 
always lovin' the hump day pictures!



macraven said:


> _Sounds like summer is over for many of us
> 
> No summer here
> All gone_







RAPstar said:


> Speaking of jelly, is it weirder that I like strawberry jelly on the $1 sausage biscuits I get from McD's or that I only like the sausage biscuits when I put strawberry jelly on them? I tried grape once, but it didn't really add any flavor to it like the strawberry does.



Not weird at all!! Actually, I like to mix the strawberry & grape!

Happy Wednesday all!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Speaking of jelly, is it weirder that I like strawberry jelly on the $1 sausage biscuits I get from McD's or that I only like the sausage biscuits when I put strawberry jelly on them? I tried grape once, but it didn't really add any flavor to it like the strawberry does.



Well, I`ve never tried anything from McDonalds......so can`t answer that, but I do like sausage links with cranberry sauce...….not fond of strawberry jelly or jam as we call it...….

Sausage biscuits sound...….intriguing 


Got eye test tomorrow morning......usually need to wait a week or so for appointment...….and got a whole load of new Yankee Candles......nice!! 

Last night I cooked a load of pork butt overnight, aroma was delicious coming down this morning.....….all cooled down and made the bbq sauce this afternoon to portion up and freeze a load...…got ten portions for three out of it. 

So, that's dinner again tonight...…..and spicy!!! Sweet potato wedges for me......Tom wants fries and Kyle isn't  bothered what he eats...….

Beautiful sunny day again today...……...although to be in the minus temps tonight...….


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## Monykalyn

Tired, so tired. How come my tea doesn't have vodka in it? Seems most of our cruise crew is still trying to overcome the sleep deficit.
Sweet 16 birthday yesterday for my middle. No presents to unwrap from us as she already got the big ones-her trip to HHN (which she LOVED!) and her car from grandma (although I am currently driving it as my truck is blocked in the garage by FiL truck while he elk hunts). She doesn't want to take driving test yet. 
Picked her up from school yesterday and could tell she was upset-took a bit before it came out. She is the "mother" of the group-always checking in and remembering big events and birthdays and such. None of her friends remembered it was her birthday until late (after check in on social media apparently).  She did have a better night with us, and she skipped band practice to go to dinner. 

Lunch over and back to work!
Happy Humday!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Tired, so tired. How come my tea doesn't have vodka in it? Seems most of our cruise crew is still trying to overcome the sleep deficit.
> Sweet 16 birthday yesterday for my middle. No presents to unwrap from us as she already got the big ones-her trip to HHN (which she LOVED!) and her car from grandma (although I am currently driving it as my truck is blocked in the garage by FiL truck while he elk hunts). She doesn't want to take driving test yet.
> Picked her up from school yesterday and could tell she was upset-took a bit before it came out. She is the "mother" of the group-always checking in and remembering big events and birthdays and such. None of her friends remembered it was her birthday until late (after check in on social media apparently).  She did have a better night with us, and she skipped band practice to go to dinner.
> 
> Lunch over and back to work!
> Happy Humday!



Nice to see you back posting!!!! 

Aww bless your DD...…..it stinks at that age to be forgotten by friends...…..glad she had a better evening though...…..

Tea....with vodka???


----------



## Tgrgrl

Jumping in late on the jelly/cream cheese discussion.... two popular appetizers down here are block of cream cheese with pepper jelly ( it’s made with bell peppers) on top and another is cream cheese with cocktail sauce & baby shrimp on top. Both served with crackers. Sounds weird but really yummy!! 

Aw Monykalyn, my mom’s family forgot her sweet 16 and she has never gotten over that disappointment. Hugs to your sweet girl!!!


----------



## Lynne G

to MonyK's middle kid.  Hope you had a great birthday!

And good luck with driving.  (after teaching my 2 to drive, I'd help ya, but my passenger's brake is still in my car)  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Sweet 16 to Monyk's sweet girl.


If I knew how to post birthday pictures, I would have done a dozen for your daughter..

_
_Turning 16 is a big deal with teens._
_But, her friends, even being late, gave her bday wishes._


----------



## skylock

Flying has gotten really terrible. I was flying for my job 3-4 or more times a month. One time a flight was overbooked and they wanted volunteers to take a later flight. I was tired and already had someone line up to come get me so I didn't go up.

But then they upped the offer to a $400 voucher, $100 in cash and a best upgrade on your next flight, so I went up to check what was available and I got switched to a flight one hour away and at the next gate to where I was waiting. I took my $100 and decided I was going to get some shrimp at the seafood place. So I went to eat and when I got back, I noticed the woman and her daughter I had been talking to before I left was still there. It seems their plane had a problem and they were waiting for a new plane to get there. In the end, I loaded on my new flight and they were still sitting there waiting.

It has been cold and rainy the past two days here. Have begun to mark off my calendar because my trip is coming up soon. Suitcase needs to come out.

Still haven't been able to book a condo. I am not sweating yet, but it is getting late. We may have to go with a 2 bedroom, which we can make do, but 3 would be a whole lot better.

A couple of questions. 

Where do you guys host your pictures? I have never done it, but I was thinking I might take pictures to post this trip. (don't hold me to that, but I am going to try)

Can we maybe get a loose before you go thread? Networking with others can really be helpful. For me, I have turned almost my whole family to my way of eating, but they all work during the day and I don't. I had thought about starting one, but I wasn't sure it was something others would be interested in or even be allowed. But there is so many people worried about fitting on the lets be honest, tight seats at Universal.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday evening to all 



Happy sweet 16th birthday to your daughter Monykalyn.


----------



## Robo56

Tgrgrl said:


> Jumping in late on the jelly/cream cheese discussion.... two popular appetizers down here are block of cream cheese with pepper jelly ( it’s made with bell peppers) on top and another is cream cheese with cocktail sauce & baby shrimp on top. Both served with crackers. Sounds weird but really yummy!!



I have had both of those appetizers and they are very good.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum,  good dinner, yum for the cheesecake and rye now in th cubbard.

Just chilling, cool night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am not a happy homie today. Back on October 4 we had some demo done on our deck. The  owner of the company said they would be back on Tuesday. Well, Tuesday came and went along with several other days. Yesterday I called the company to see when we could expect them to return. Dh got an email from the owner stating that 2 workers would be back at our house today. Well, guess what...yep, no workers today either. When I got home today dh was composing a carefully worded email to the company owner. We understand that the weather has been bad and emergencies come up, but they at least need to give us the courtesy of letting us know when they can’t come and offer to reschedule.

Sorry for the vent. Just needed to let it out somewhere.



schumigirl said:


> And just got our first Christmas party invitation,


Wow, seems so early. We recently got an invitation for Thanksgiving dinner and that seemed soon to me too.



schumigirl said:


> And we have no Yankee Candles in the house! None.......not quite sure how that happened......so, plan to go stock up......although will buy loads when in Orlando........love getting the new ones there not out in the UK yet.


 In an odd coincidence B’s dance studio is doing a Yankee Candle fundraiser. You would probably love the Yankee Candle store in Williamsburg, Virginia. It is huge.



RAPstar said:


> Speaking of jelly, is it weirder that I like strawberry jelly on the $1 sausage biscuits I get from McD's or that I only like the sausage biscuits when I put strawberry jelly on them? I tried grape once, but it didn't really add any flavor to it like the strawberry does.


 Strawberry is my jelly of choice. I don’t put jelly on sausage biscuits though.



Monykalyn said:


> Sweet 16 birthday yesterday for my middle.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Tired, so tired. How come my tea doesn't have vodka in it



Hey- sounds good to me! 


 to DD Monyk!!! 




Tgrgrl said:


> two popular appetizers down here are block of cream cheese with pepper jelly ( it’s made with bell peppers) on top and another is cream cheese with cocktail sauce & baby shrimp on top. Both served with crackers. Sounds weird but really yummy!!



Those sound wonderful!



skylock said:


> t has been cold and rainy the past two days here. Have begun to mark off my calendar because my trip is coming up soon. Suitcase needs to come out.



Yay on getting suitcases out



skylock said:


> Can we maybe get a loose before you go thread? Networking with others can really be helpful.



I definitely need help getting my eating habits in check so I can lose some pounds! It's so much easier when you're not going it alone!



Lynne G said:


> yum for the cheesecake



Yum! Ok -I have no willpower! I'm talking about trying to eat better then WHAM I read cheesecake and I'm craving it!!



Charade67 said:


> Sorry for the vent. Just needed to let it out somewhere.



That's terrible Charade! Working with contractors can definitely get challenging at times I hope the company gets their act together and gets the job done soon! sending your way!

Quiet night here! Tv and a glass of spiced rum!

Good night all!!


----------



## macraven

_Skylock, some on this thread are really good on posting pictures 

I’m sure some of them can answer your question about that 

I use my phone much of the time and feel so limited on what I know how to do somethings
When on my iMac I’m better in quoting and basics

That’s a great story on the volunteering to give up your seat for those perks 
You scored big!_


----------



## macraven

_Charade story of my life waiting for workers on jobs being completed at my house 
Had a heck of a time on one of the rooms we had wood floors put down 

Learned not to use a company if I could not get 3 recommendations 

The man that is doing our deck repairs, did others in our neighborhood 
He started the day after I left on vacation and is still finishing the job. 

He is great but slow and only working partial days as he has other houses he is working on at the same time

Hope your deck job gets started and done soon

Hope all the homies are doing fine_


----------



## Charade67

Just got an email from the contractor/owner apologizing for the delays and promising we will have their full attention starting tomorrow. I’m at the I’ll believe it when I see it stage. I will report  back tomorrow.


----------



## skylock

pattyw said:


> I definitely need help getting my eating habits in check so I can lose some pounds! It's so much easier when you're not going it alone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Ok -I have no willpower! I'm talking about trying to eat better then WHAM I read cheesecake and I'm craving it!!



Feel free to pm me. Cheese cake can be allowed. In fact, I just bought a insta pot cheescake pan for my niece for her shower because she has joined in with me. She needs to drop a few pounds before the wedding.


----------



## pattyw

skylock said:


> Feel free to pm me. Cheese cake can be allowed. In fact, I just bought a insta pot cheescake pan for my niece for her shower because she has joined in with me. She needs to drop a few pounds before the wedding.



Thanks so much!! Ooh- cheesecake allowed!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Skylock, I use smugmug as a hosting site...…..used to be Photobucket till they tried to screw everyone for $400 a year to host your pictures for third party postings. It`s an excellent site. 

Charade, ...….YC store sounds lovely. I`m a bit of an addict for them...…..good luck with the contractors...….I think we`ve been so lucky with the company we use.....always on time and work until the job is done...…..and very happy with their work, makes life easier. They ripped Kyle`s bathroom out, refitted the new one and left the place immaculate while we were gone. And we are over the moon with the job they did. Now, I`m plotting what we can do next lol...….

mac......your deck isn't finished yet? I`m sure he`s doing  a good professional job though......good workmen are worth waiting for......I hope!!! 




Have a little bit of time before I head off for the morning...…...then try for some more trip report...….it is taking longer than planned...….I didn`t mean it be dragged out for so long.....like to have it completed as soon as possible...…..and it`s 6 weeks today till we leave again...…..woooohooooo!!!!! 

And one day till I get to see Michael Myers again!!!!! Scared. 





Have a great Thursday...…………………….


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> Jumping in late on the jelly/cream cheese discussion.... two popular appetizers down here are block of cream cheese with pepper jelly ( it’s made with bell peppers) on top and another is cream cheese with cocktail sauce & baby shrimp on top. Both served with crackers. Sounds weird but really yummy!!
> 
> Aw Monykalyn, my mom’s family forgot her sweet 16 and she has never gotten over that disappointment. Hugs to your sweet girl!!!



I love pepper jelly!!!!! 

We buy one that is super hot from local deli.....but love the regular shop bought stuff too......goes well with cream cheese!!! 

Now I want some...…….nope, doesn't sound weird at all......I love mixing odd flavours together...….

Not that its too different, but I make a great dip from Philladelphia regular, got to be full fat...….cranberries, jalapeno (lots) little green onion and a little sugar too......some folks add lemon juice but not necessary for me although I adore lemon...….it`s a real hit at parties, I have to make loads of it as everyone complains when it runs out if I don't...…...so I end up with at least four large bowls of the stuff!!! Never a drop left.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, it is not cream cheese if it isn't in that Philadelphia block.  Rye toast, matzo, and bagels are the food of choice I use cream cheese on. 

Was a cool, 41 degree, dark as night commute.  Kinda stinks now arriving well before sunrise.  That will change in a few weeks.  We still practice Daylight Savings.  

That cream cheese mix sounds yummy Schumi.  Yep, around here, we have lots of recipes for cream cheese mixes.  

Charade and Mac, hope the decks get fixed sooner than later.  I agree, finding a good, timely service person is sometimes hard, but happy to have one to recommend is the best.  I've been lucky too, the house issues contractors we have used have been good.  I'd use each of them again.

With that, tea is needed, though seems like the AC switch has been turned off, and the heat may be on.  Sweater is ready though, it is early, and the air cranking does not start until later in the morning.  Then it's either, a ice box afternoon, or a stuffy one.  Layers is the word of the day.

Ah, with finally, a golden color to the horizon, that means, hello Thursday, Thirsty, Throw Back Thursday that is.










and, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.    Thus,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that goes for all the homies!  

Time for tea, ta ta for now.  Hope all that need some , know that we all send good thoughts and mummy and pixie dust to ya, thinking of you.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Lynne, our clocks go back not this weekend but next...…..it`s already getting dark so early in the evenings...….but, time for winter jammies!!!! 

Gorgeous sunny, crisp cold day today.....the perfect autumn day...……

Came out of uni and went for eye test...…..eyes are still perfect with no changes!! Yay...….

Had 2 slices of white toast, thick cream cheese, smooth cranberry sauce mixed with jalapenos and then turkey slices...…. Gorgeous...….told Tom I fancied the same for dinner tonight...….lol...….maybe not...…he wants the chicken curry I made last night..... 

Laundry all hung out...….may not get totally dry, but like having it out while sun is shining...……. having big mug of tea now...…..


----------



## Charade67

Someone is here to work on the deck. Hallelujah!!


----------



## macraven

_Great news charade!

Ours I hope will be done soon

He is one day left on another house he is remodeling and then will be here more hours for our finishing up

We had 3 rain days where work could not be done

Thinking of the sausage biscuits that eateries around here sell
Lots of you say you have strawberry jelly on them

I always bring mine home and put on grape jam
I prefer jam over jelly  _


----------



## Lynne G

- glad to hear deck guy came, Charade.  Mac, hope you get your deck fixed soon, too.


----------



## Lynne G

- goes well with cream cheese.... LOL


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday all!! 

Yum- cupcakes Lynne!!

Weather has been cold!! Hoping to get to our Six Flags park tomorrow for Frightfest!! Troy is having fun working technical at the park for the houses and scare zones!! They let groups in at a time for the houses- no conga line like HHN!  So, they are following you!!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Great news charade!
> 
> Ours I hope will be done soon
> 
> He is one day left on another house he is remodeling and then will be here more hours for our finishing up
> 
> We had 3 rain days where work could not be done
> 
> Thinking of the sausage biscuits that eateries around here sell
> Lots of you say you have strawberry jelly on them
> 
> I always bring mine home and put on grape jam
> I prefer jam over jelly  _



I love jam!!!! Blackcurrant being my favourite……..but adore American grape jelly!!! 

My grandma used to make quince jelly when I was around 5 or 6...….I loved it!!! Never hear of that anymore...….


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 359151  - glad to hear deck guy came, Charade.  Mac, hope you get your deck fixed soon, too.



Thanks for the morning chuckle Lynne.


----------



## Lynne G

- had to look up what a quince was, Schumi.  Not popular here.  Never seen it in our produce section.  Either way, as said the fruit of love, I'd use that jelly on toast. 

All this food talk.  Hungry, now.  Eek, and not even lunch time, yet.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> And one day till I get to see Michael Myers again!!!!! Scared.



We were able to snag tickets for the UOAP sneak preview of the movie this past Tuesday!!  It was great!! You're gonna love it!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> - had to look up what a quince was, Schumi.  Not popular here.  Never seen it in our produce section.  Either way, as said the fruit of love, I'd use that jelly on toast.
> 
> All this food talk.  Hungry, now.  Eek, and not even lunch time, yet.



Yep, not so popular over here either......some young uns haven't even heard of it as a fruit...….nothing like making you feel old!! It was lovely though......I must have a search and see if I can find it again...….my grandma had loads of fruit trees and all of her jams, jellies and chutney`s were all home made, every one.....

I miss that time all those years ago sitting with her in her huge kitchen with massive big pots of things bubbling away......memories are wonderful 





NashvilleTrio said:


> We were able to snag tickets for the UOAP sneak preview of the movie this past Tuesday!!  It was great!! You're gonna love it!!



I am officially jealous!!!!! 

And I don't ever get jealous of anyone 

We cannot wait to see it.....well, I`m terrified if truth be known.....I always have nightmares and spook myself silly after watching them......I imagine seeing shadows everywhere and it`s always Michael Myers ....Tom is overjoyed at the thought of it!!! 

Actually we`ve just seen the original Halloween is on one of the movie channels tonight in less than an hour...…… so trip report post I was doing cut in half......will finish second part of that one tomorrow……..priorities!!! 

But, glad you enjoyed it...…...I`ve been watching interviews with EVERYONE involved...….and follow a few on Twitter......I am so darn excited for this one!!!


----------



## skylock

Ahhhh, biscuits. The only thing I have been craving.

I would go with apple jelly.

We use quinces around here for pie. I think most everyone has a tree in their backyard.


----------



## schumigirl

So, original Halloween was good..........scary, but good....

We hadn’t planned to have a drink tonight, but when DS came home half way through the movie, he went through to where we keep our wine and brought me back a large glass of red........lol.....he never goes in there as he doesn’t drink! He picked a nice one too........

Might help me sleep tonight! 

Have a good night ladies.........


----------



## Charade67

Finally getting a chance to sit down and post. So one of the guys from the deck company showed up at 8:30 this morning. I wasn't expecting him quite that early, but I won't complain. He finished up the last of the demo today. Every day this week I have gone home for lunch. Today I decided just to run out and grab some fast food. I had just gotten back to the office when dh called. J (the deck guy) thinks he's tripped a circuit breaker. I went home, checked the breaker box, and nothing. There is no power to the outlet on the front of my house and no power to the outlet on my garage wall. This has happened once before. I finally have J plug his tools into the outlet that the garage door opener is plugged into. I go on Facebook and ask for recommendations for an electrician. I get a name and number. I call the guy and explain the problem. He tells me that it sounds like a ground fault receptacle and I should look for an outlet that has a reset button. I press the reset button on the outlet in the main bathroom and voila, we have power to the other 2 outlets again. I'm calling this guy when we are ready to have some wiring redone. (We have a 3 way switch that doesn't work properly and also want to have some other minor re-wiring done.)Tomorrow we should see new construction on the deck. 



skylock said:


> Where do you guys host your pictures?


 I have been using tinypic.com.  It's a free site, but I think it is owned by photo bucket, so it may not stay free forever. I don't post a lot of pictures, so it works well for me. 



macraven said:


> _Charade story of my life waiting for workers on jobs being completed at my house
> Had a heck of a time on one of the rooms we had wood floors put down
> 
> Learned not to use a company if I could not get 3 recommendations
> 
> The man that is doing our deck repairs, did others in our neighborhood
> He started the day after I left on vacation and is still finishing the job.
> 
> He is great but slow and only working partial days as he has other houses he is working on at the same time
> 
> Hope your deck job gets started and done soon
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine_



I hope you get your deck finished soon. We had enough trouble just getting people to come out and give us estimates. I don't think we would have been able to get 3 recommendations for anyone. 



Lynne G said:


> Ack, it is not cream cheese if it isn't in that Philadelphia block. Rye toast, matzo, and bagels are the food of choice I use cream cheese on.


 I am the only one in my family who eats cream cheese as a spread. Gotta have it on a bagel.



schumigirl said:


> Came out of uni and went for eye test...…..eyes are still perfect with no changes!! Yay...….


 Lucky you. My eyes seem to get a little worse each year. 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 359153  - goes well with cream cheese.... LOL


 Chocolate cupcakes with cream cheese frosting. Yum!

I suppose I should start thinking about making supper. If I ever come into a lot of money I am going to hire a personal chef.


----------



## pattyw

NashvilleTrio said:


> We were able to snag tickets for the UOAP sneak preview of the movie this past Tuesday!!  It was great!! You're gonna love it!!



Wow! that's great!



schumigirl said:


> We cannot wait to see it.....well, I`m terrified if truth be known.....I always have nightmares and spook myself silly after watching them......I imagine seeing shadows everywhere and it`s always Michael Myers ....Tom is overjoyed at the thought of it!!!



Can't wait to hear all about it!! 'cause I'm too wimpy to see it myself!



skylock said:


> Ahhhh, biscuits. The only thing I have been craving.
> 
> I would go with apple jelly.
> 
> We use quinces around here for pie. I think most everyone has a tree in their backyard.



Never had quince either. Our grocery stores sell so many specialty items but have never seen quince.  Apple jelly- yum!



Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow we should see new construction on the deck.



Great news, Charade!

Pizza night here! And some tv! I'm feeling hibernation mode setting in! In summer, I'd be outside until dark which was 9 pm. Now, I just want to sit in front of the tv after work.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Can't wait to hear all about it!! 'cause I'm too wimpy to see it myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Never had quince either. Our grocery stores sell so many specialty items but have never seen quince.  Apple jelly- yum!



I’m petrified to see it if truth be known, but since I was 11 this film has haunted me...... but I love it at the same time,........ now putting off going to bed......lol.....

Yes, quince is a very old fashioned fruit.......no one is interested in it today......so many other better fruits to use for jams, jellies and pies.....

We have what we lovingly call our orchard with 3 types of apples, pears and plums........can’t ask for more! The yield this year has been phenomenal..........the lady who has the farm next to us does take them all that we don’t use and turns them into all sorts of goodies.......we do get a few treats as a thank you! 



Almost bed time here........


----------



## skylock

Quince is very much like apple. It makes a great pie. I think it is why I like it so much.


----------



## schumigirl

skylock said:


> Quince is very much like apple. It makes a great pie. I think it is why I like it so much.



It’s more like a pear over here.


----------



## skylock

OK, somewhere between an apple and a pear is where I would put it.

I hate pears except for the asian variety which is why I probably didn't think of that.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, yea for your deck work getting started early today.

My deck is completed with the exception of staining to be finished.
The rain days we had delayed the work but the structual work is now completed._


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for all the DD Bday wishes!
Ugh Charade on the deck-glad he showed up now. We have a weird outlet like that too. Our house-though new-was wired a bit weird.

Cream cheese debate-um the only cream cheese dip is the crack ball-dried beef, green onion, worcester (however that is spelled lol).

Went to bed before the kids last night was so tired.

Fall crisp days here. Has been sunny but rain supposed to come back tomorrow.
Stopped by local store to get milk (only like milk from specific dairy and only 2 stores in town carry it). Tired brain grabbed milk and bag of local salad greens. Why salad greens I don't know-haven't done much grocery shopping before or after vacation, and we've been gone so much haven't needed to shop much. Thought I should probably attempt to cook tonight-tons of eggs, bits and pieces of cheese and deli ham and couple onions,chopped a potato, garlic=frittata + salad (glazed some pecans, had feta in fridge, chopped an apple and made maple balsamic dressing). Sounds fancy but was super easy and quick! 

Boy hollering for a tuck in-
Night all!


----------



## pattyw

Mac & Charade- glad the deck work is moving along!! 

Hope Schumi is sleeping well- with all  the anticipation of the movie tomorrow night! 

I hope they don't have a Michael Myers at Frightfest tomorrow night!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Charade, yea for your deck work getting started early today.
> 
> My deck is completed with the exception of staining to be finished.
> The rain days we had delayed the work but the structual work is now completed._



Fantastic!!! Always good to see a job well done...…..always imagine where you live to be sunny all the time, it`s such a beautiful place......



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for all the DD Bday wishes!
> Ugh Charade on the deck-glad he showed up now. We have a weird outlet like that too. Our house-though new-was wired a bit weird.
> 
> Cream cheese debate-um the only cream cheese dip is the crack ball-dried beef, green onion, worcester (however that is spelled lol).
> 
> Went to bed before the kids last night was so tired.
> 
> Fall crisp days here. Has been sunny but rain supposed to come back tomorrow.
> Stopped by local store to get milk (only like milk from specific dairy and only 2 stores in town carry it). Tired brain grabbed milk and bag of local salad greens. Why salad greens I don't know-haven't done much grocery shopping before or after vacation, and we've been gone so much haven't needed to shop much. Thought I should probably attempt to cook tonight-tons of eggs, bits and pieces of cheese and deli ham and couple onions,chopped a potato, garlic=frittata + salad (glazed some pecans, had feta in fridge, chopped an apple and made maple balsamic dressing). Sounds fancy but was super easy and quick!
> 
> Boy hollering for a tuck in-
> Night all!



Love maple balsamic dressing!!!!! It`s breakfast time here but boy I can taste that!!! Sounds good though MonyK……….



pattyw said:


> Mac & Charade- glad the deck work is moving along!!
> 
> Hope Schumi is sleeping well- with all  the anticipation of the movie tomorrow night!
> 
> I hope they don't have a Michael Myers at Frightfest tomorrow night!



I slept great!!!!! Nice glass of wine made sure of that...……...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s Friday...……….

So excited for tonight and seeing the Halloween movie finally...……..

















And this`ll be me...……..only I wouldn't spill any!!!!!! 









Lunch with friends today...….meeting them quite early though as they have plans later in the day...…

Hope everyone has a great and Happy Friday...………


*And another big hello and shout out to our friends Janet and Wendy...………...*


----------



## Lynne G

LOL, yep, Halloween is getting closer, and glad Schumi going to see it.  Hope your lunch was enjoyable, and hope you also enjoy the movie tonight.

and right, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - oh yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So glad, work week is almost done, and a cool, and rainy week-end in store.  No matter, no early rising needed, and that's a win in my book.

Since the rain is coming later on Saturday, little one wants to brave the cool, and visit the zoo.  I'm up for it, treats given out, Boo at the Zoo starts this week-end.  Have to remind her, we need to get there early.  Very popular week-ends, when Boo at the Zoo is held.  Then sigh, high predicted on Sunday is 49.  Yep, not even 50.  And sniff, was a 38 degree commute.  Heated seat, and 77 degree car.  Yep, I'm a wimp.

And for Wendy, Keisha, and any other homie - .  Sending more good thoughts that all will be feeling well soon.  

With that, tea is call me, and a funny,


----------



## pattyw

TGIF all!!

Cool and damp weekend here, too Lynne!  Hoping to get in a little Halloween fun at Frightfest tonight! Boo at the zoo sounds fun!

Off to work for a couple of hours then the afternoon with my mom! Hair salon, grocery shopping, & banking! 






Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## macraven

_Finally Friday and Schumi gets to see Michael!

She will have sweet dreams tonight

Special thoughts and well wishes for Keisha and agavegirl 

Miss you both here!_


----------



## schumigirl

Well, I have now seen the new Halloween movie...…..

Early meet for lunch with friends was a ruse to get me to near the cinema early.....they had tickets and seats booked for us to all see the first showing of the movie today at 11am as a late birthday gift...…..nice surprise!!! 

So, the tickets I had purchased Kyle will make use of them tonight, one of his friends wants to see the movie, so he`ll take her tonight...…..won`t tell my wine club we are free after all tonight...….ssshhh!!! 

Enjoyed it, a lot...…...but...….it lacked the terror of the original.....and there was something I was really disappointed with, but won`t mention in case anyone hasn't seen it yet...…..I had heard one thing and it didn't happen...…...Jamie Lee was tremendous in it though as was Judy Greer who I wasn't sure about...……

Then went for lunch...…..local Italian place which rather strangely I`m not fond of......lol.....I think they forgot I don't really eat Italian, unless it`s pizza......so that's what Tom and I had......pizza.....it was a lovely day with them though...….there were 13 people in the cinema.....no annoying people at all!!! Everyone behaved themselves...…..

So, no need for any cooking at all tonight as we have eaten and Kyle and friend will eat out too...…....just need to give him my phone as it has the barcode thing on it...…

Have a great Friday...……..


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Well, I have now seen the new Halloween movie...…..
> 
> Early meet for lunch with friends was a ruse to get me to near the cinema early.....they had tickets and seats booked for us to all see the first showing of the movie today at 11am as a late birthday gift...…..nice surprise!!!



 How nice!!  I guess it's always hard to top the original movies, but glad it was enjoyable & frightening!

Off to pick up Mom soon! Taking her to lunch too! Always enjoyable!


----------



## Lynne G

Lunch dates.  Both sound nice.  Glad to hear you got to see the movie early, Schumi.  And Patty, enjoy your lunch with your DM, nice to get out on a Friday.

Me, walk for lunch.  Sun is shining nicely, but that does not mean it's warm.  In the 50's now.  

Hmmm, what for lunch?


----------



## Charade67

The guys are back working on the deck today. I think they are supposed to start construction. I haven’t checked their progress yet.  I am home doing laundry. I am washing some new bath towels. I’m going to take our old ones over to the humane society. 

Schumi - So sweet of your friends to surprise you like that. 

I still haven’t decided what we wil do for Halloween. Last year we only had 5 or 6 kids come by. Halloween was a lot more fun when we lived in a larger neighborhood.


----------



## RAPstar

Have a good weekend all! Bout to leave work and go see the new Halloween. One more week till HHN!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Goodness, I’m so behind on the posts!! Schumi, that sounds like a wonderful surprise from your friends & very thoughtful. I am impressed that you can watch scary movies. I cannot at all! My brother is obsessed with them & actually had one of his stories made into a movie short this year. If you happen to run across “Vegan Mary” at any film festivals this Fall/Winter, my brother wrote the screenplay. 

Here was my view this morning, no pumpkins, but it sure made a nice start to this Friday. I could hear the morning announcements on the RC ship & I wanted to just hop onboard !!!

Our local Catholic Church in Cocoa Beach has a carnival/fair annual fundraiser & it’s this weekend so the Hubs & I took the girls tonight for about 3 hours. I was so nervous about the girls riding all those carnival rides but my husband the engineer didn’t seem concerned that they may be flung off of the swings 50 ft in the air with just a lap bar holding them in. He started explaining some type of physics, momentum, g forces, etc , honestly my eyes glazed over, despite my concern for the kids’ safety so I just turned my back when they went on the really crazy rides & all was well! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend! We are going to a huge Halloween party tomorrow night where it’s requested that families dress up together. The theme this year is villains so the girls & Hubs are going as Dalmatians & I am Cruella DeVille.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice view Tgrgrl........looks lovely.......yes, it was lovely of them and I was surprised! I won’t watch some horror films, don’t like particularly gory ones like Hostel from a few years ago, or the Saw franchise, won’t watch them... but like a good old scare you witless boogey man movie....

Well done for your brother, hope it’s well received.......and enjoy that party...sounds fun!


Up early this morning for no particular reason....clocks haven’t moved yet but so dark at this time of the morning...to be around 60F today, mix of sun and clouds.......not doing much at all today. 

Bacon for breakfast though.....it’s the weekend!!!


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL...…...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Halloween is only 11 days away.








Quick trip up north for a surprise celebration for my dads birthday.


Happy 82nd birthday pops


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Quick trip up north for a surprise celebration for my dads birthday.
> 
> 
> Happy 82nd birthday pops








Happy Birthday to your Dad, Robo!!


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl- Nice picture of the cruise ship!!

Had a great time last night at our Six Flags Frightfest!

Today is Joe's Birthday!!!






No big plans- just maybe a quiet dinner out!


----------



## schumigirl

To Robo’s daddy and Patty’s husband.......hope they both have a great day..........

82 is a good old age to celebrate.........he’ll love to see you I’ll bet.......that’ll make his day!


Had a whole load of washing out on the lines today.........did a load of ironing this morning and didn’t expect these loads to be dry, but they are, turned out a sunny day with a warm breeze......dried, ironed and put away.......such a simple chore to make me happy!!! Weird October weather though.......

Quiet night ahead........not sure what we’re doing but not going out is one of them.........

Dinner is braised diced beef.......been in the slow cooker all day........cooked in ale which I detest, but for cooking it’s perfect, some beef stock and few other ingredients...........mashed potato too......real winter warmer, although it’s a little mild now today.........

Hope everyone’s having a great Saturday..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday to Robo dad and Joe!
I need to stop procrastinating and get to house cleaning. Have an appointment with local consulting firm this afternoon. Need to get resume updated, thinking of dropping one of the companies I currently work with-pay isn't as much as the others, and communication is terrible. Have given it 2 years to see if improves and it really hasn't despite my asking multiple times.

Just got breakfast in, rare Saturday where no one had to be up and somewhere early! Beautiful sunny day into the 60's here, so want to be able to spend time on deck later, maybe a fire in fire pit tonight. A hen is singing her egg song so need to get the egg before ms broody sits on it and won't let me have it (poor thing-no rooster around so she isn't becoming a mama anytime soon!)


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo was packed, so left when way too crazy.  Nice though.  

Now errands and gas for cars.  Sun trying to come out.


A big Happy Birthday to Joe and Robo’s Dad.  Nice you cane north to visit him for his Birthday, Robo.  And low key night for the Patty household sounds good. 

Have a super Saturday all!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy happy birthday to Joe & Robo’s dad!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. The day started out cool and cloudy, but it looks like the sun is coming out now.

Yesterday the guys started the framing for our deck extension. I was thinking that we were just going to do sort of a walkway between the master bedroom and the original deck, but instead the extension is going to be the same width as the original.






Dh is already talking about buying patio furniture. I suggested that we wait until we actually have a place to put it.


Dh is at a football game today, so B and I decided to go to the mall. Her dance studio has a spirit week each year the week before Halloween. Each day is a different dress up day. Monday is pyjama day, so I asked her if she wanted some new ones. We went to JC Penney and she immediately found these:






 So perfect for her.



Tgrgrl said:


> Here was my view this morning, no pumpkins, but it sure made a nice start to this Friday. I could hear the morning announcements on the RC ship & I wanted to just hop onboard !!!



Nice view! Reminds me of when I had a temp job in Ft. Lauderdale. We could see the cruise ships form the break room.



Robo56 said:


> Quick trip up north for a surprise celebration for my dads birthday.



Happy birthday robo’s dad!



pattyw said:


> Today is Joe's Birthday!!!



Happy birthday Joe!



Monykalyn said:


> I need to stop procrastinating and get to house cleaning. Have an appointment with local consulting firm this afternoon. Need to get resume updated, thinking of dropping one of the companies I currently work with-pay isn't as much as the others, and communication is terrible. Have given it 2 years to see if improves and it really hasn't despite my asking multiple times.



Same here on the house cleaning. Hope you are able to find some better companies to work with.



Lynne G said:


> Zoo was packed, so left when way too crazy. Nice though.



You’ve given me an idea. B has a couple of days off school in early November, and I was trying to think of something we could do. We might visit the zoo. The closest one to us actually the North Carolina Zoo.


----------



## macraven

_Joe_



_ _Robbie’s Dad


----------



## schumigirl

Will be lovely when it’s done Charade.......worth it!!

TV sucks tonight.........

Need to look for a movie to watch now.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade the deck looks to be really nice! We need to do an extension on ours too.
And the best time to get patio stuff is September, or if anything is left then NOW. Stores want to clear space for Christmas stuff. DH and I were just talking about that as riding mower quit in middle of lawn mowing today- if it’s an expensive repair then just need a new one- go offer cash at steep discount on floor model. Have actually gotten washers, patio canopy and fully decorated prelim chrostmas trees that way (well the tree was a store manager offering US a great deal if we’d take it: $25 prelit all decorations - skinny so perfect for bedroom corner)

Did get cleaning done. Then took dd out to practice parking. Goal is take for driving test Wednesday. Went to local pub and had DH and boy join us. Came home and went to check chickens and close run. Found the ladies perched on top of outdoor bar- son had closed coop doors when mowing (to keep their food and water from getting filthy with the flying grass) and failed to open back up. Had to move some very very unhappy and confused cranky ladies to their roasting bar bed! Probably no eggs for a day or two now!

Watching Hocus Pocus special. And checked wait times for HHN- wow! Glad we went in September as this would have been the only other weekend we could have gone.

Finished decorating outside. Should take a pic I guess. Can’t believe it’s almost Halloween!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday night all! I told Joe about all of your kind birthday wishes to him- He says *THANK YOU* very much!!!

Charade- deck is looking good!! You'll have a wonderful outdoor space to enjoy!! 

Monyk- good luck with finding new clients!! Sitting around a fire sounds lovely!! Too cold here 

Lynne- Yay on fun at the zoo!

Schumi- hope you picked a good movie to enjoy

Joe and I went out for some dinner. Stopped at the liquor store for some wine and rum! Watching Dr. Who now! Quiet but nice birthday for him! 

Hope everyone had a great Saturday! 

Good night all!!


----------



## Lynne G

You would think that Pocus Soecial would have been interesting.  Oops, fell asleep on the couch, with TV still on.

Have a quiet night all.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, a nice cool and windy Sunday has arrived.  Bad hair day alert, with again 40 mph wind gusts and 40’s is all the temp will be.

Wash and some errands on tap.  The ball game will certainly be on one of our screens today, as older one will most likely have it on.  

House feels a little cool, so time for tea.  May make bacon, then eggs for older one and me, maybe a BLT for little one.  If I make home fries, she may eat some of those too.

Later, stay well, and rest, it is Sunday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Cool but sunny today. 

I’m off to see an old friend I haven’t seen in 21 years. Her son races BMX and is in a race abut 20 minutes from where I live. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Have fun Charade......always nice to catch up with friends!!

Lynne, have just said the same thing to Tom....house feels cool....but it`s so mild outside......almost warm this morning...….but looks dull and cloudy now.....


Got a chicken in the Aga for dinner tonight......just wandered through to the kitchen and it smells delicious...….looking forward to that tonight!!!


----------



## macraven

_I’ve been reading a spoiler site for walking dead

Now the past weeks show make more sense to me 

And think tonight will be a better episode 

Have a great Sunday homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’ve been reading a spoiler site for walking dead
> 
> Now the past weeks show make more sense to me
> 
> And think tonight will be a better episode
> 
> Have a great Sunday homies!_



Tom flicked through last weeks episode in around 8 minutes........I’ll tell him to give tomorrow nights (for us) episode more of a chance.......although he’s losing his last few shreds of interest now......


Chicken was beautiful........cut like butter! 

Watching Grand Prix from Texas right now.........doubt I’m going to like the result........but will watch it anyway.......and turn it off before the end. I’m a sore loser for my racing guys.......

Working for a couple of hours tomorrow morning.......should be pleasant......have heating on tonight after it being very mild today......strange weather......


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!

Arctic weather here- HIGH of 39-Ick!! Paperwork, wash, and cleaning on the agenda here!

If the weather isn't depressing enough, my Buffalo Bills have done a good job of adding to it!

Chicken sounds wonderful Schumi!

Enjoy your meet with your friend Charade!

Lynne- hope your ball game ends better than my home team!

Mac- enjoy The Walking Dead!

Everyone else- have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Another pretty fall day, upper 50's-60's but brilliantly sunny. Doing laundry, and finally getting around to menu planning for the next few weeks. Will do a stockup grocery run this week. Lasagne (frozen, premade variety) on tap for tonight, although I've got homemade foccacia bread baking now. 

Lazy sunday...


----------



## Lynne G

Homemade meatballs, fresh garlic bread, little one made and toasted, pasta and red sauce.  Yum, and full from dinner.  

Eek, weather guy said to locate the ice scraper in your car.  Say it ain’t so?  Sigh, did check, and yes, in back of my car.  So not ready for such cool shot from the Artic air this early in the Fall.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Lasagne (frozen, premade variety) on tap for tonight, although I've got homemade foccacia bread baking now.
> 
> Lazy sunday...



Yum! Sounds good!



Lynne G said:


> Homemade meatballs, fresh garlic bread, little one made and toasted, pasta and red sauce. Yum, and full from dinner.



Yum again!! 



Lynne G said:


> Eek, weather guy said to locate the ice scraper in your car. Say it ain’t so? Sigh, did check, and yes, in back of my car. So not ready for such cool shot from the Artic air this early in the Fall.



 Yep- looking at some below average temps here too- all week!!  I thought El Nino was coming to town this winter to make it milder up north! Hurry up and get here!!!

Buffalo chicken breasts and herb and butter pasta for our dinner. Sunday night football on now. Kansas City is on fire tonight!

Almost rum time!


----------



## macraven

_I always check the weather from where I lived two years ago

They had snow flurries twice in early and mid October already

#1 reason we moved from there 
Weather ...._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I always check the weather from where I lived two years ago
> 
> They had snow flurries twice in early and mid October already
> 
> #1 reason we moved from there
> Weather ...._



Yep-smart idea!!

I'm just having another glass of rum to warm me up!! So, when I move south what do I do??? .... add a few more ice cubes to the rum to cool me off 

Good night all!!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _I always check the weather from where I lived two years ago
> 
> They had snow flurries twice in early and mid October already
> 
> #1 reason we moved from there
> Weather ...._


Come on Macster...We all know the real reason you moved “south” was to be “closer” to ME!


----------



## Lynne G

- why yes it is, and for some reason I keep having the MIB ride flashbacks.  Lock and load, baby, indeed.  LOL

And, had to use the rear defroster, and some for the front as well, thankful no scraper needed.  Bit of a heated seat too, and a very dark commute.  Just now the horizon is a pale, not quite pink.  Either way, seems way to early to be dark so early.  Very much looking forward to going back to standard time.  I hear ya Patty, they are saying wetter as per the El Nino, but I hope that does not mean more snow.  We get some cool days this week too.  Stay toasty.  

With that, tea is ready, and all is fired up, so have a marvelous Monday all!

Hey, Buckeev, hope all is good your way.

Mac, hope your enjoyed watching Walking Dead.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Come on Macster...We all know the real reason you moved “south” was to be “closer” to ME!



Nice to see you buckeev…….hope all is good with you and yours...…………..


Yep, Monday again...…..beautiful day again, bit on the cool side, but the sun is dazzling......down side of low winter sun is driving in it......but gorgeous day with blue skies!! But, forecasting snow by end of the month!!! No. Just no. 

Not long home and we`re both wondering what to have for lunch...…..decisions.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello Sans family....

It sounds like a lot of people are having the same weather as me. It has been cold the last  two days (cold by my standards) we were in the low to mid 40's. I have been busy with the teens, the new kitties    trying to clean my house. The kitties are healing well. I have one of them still in my room to so she could heal. I can' wait to move her to the main house she is keeping me up at night...Anyway both of them are super sweet and seem appreciative.

We all play pokemon go here. The teens got me and Brian into it and it is a nice family thing. The four of us plus their two best friends went to Six Flags for Pokemon Community day. They release a special one for three hours and you have to catch it. We like going there for this because we have a dining plan, drink plan and restroom and if the kids want they can go on rides. Win win all around. It was very cold though yesterday but managed to hang in there and had fun.

Busy two days with the teens and errands. Liv starts training Thursday so have to go and get her work clothes and a hair cut.

All the recipes everyone talks about sounds so good. I enjoy reading them to help give me ideas. We can get bored of the same stuff.

Schumi Glad you enjoyed the movie and what a nice surprise from your friends...Your meals always sound delicious!

Patty glad you enjoyed your Fright Fest at the park. I do enjoy seeing all the decorations and actors. I hope your  temps hurry and warm up Happy Belated Birthday to Joe

Charade glad they are working on your deck. The pic looks good

Lynne glad you enjoyed the zoo and I totally get leaving when it gets busy. It sounds like it would be fun!

Monykalyn Happy belated birthday to your daughter .My dad is giving Liv a car in the next couple of weeks. She has her license but doesn't like to drive. However, I told her I was going to drive her car and she seemed to care more. I am hoping it will motivate her.

Robo hope you are feeling good. Happy belated birthday to your dad! I hope you everyone had a great day

Mac I am a walking dead watcher. I am not sure how I feel about the whole advertising Rick's leaving. I have been looking up on sites myself for some explanations of stuff. I do have to say I think the season is going good, better than the last few. I know some people are tired of Negan and that story arc, but I enjoy watching him on screen. I am hoping they keep an open ending for Rick. I just don't think a permanent ending would work for him. I hope you were happy with the episode...The weather is the best reason to move down south.

Tgrgrl Your pic of the ship looks so nice I can understand how you were feeling about the crazy carnival rides. I don't go to them anymore for that reason plus it is expensive. I hope everyone had a great time

RAPstar hope you had a great weekend too.

 to all the rest of the fam I missed. I hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> The kitties are healing well. I have one of them still in my room to so she could heal. I can' wait to move her to the main house she is keeping me up at night...Anyway both of them are super sweet and seem appreciative.



Great news!!



bobbie68 said:


> Patty glad you enjoyed your Fright Fest at the park. I do enjoy seeing all the decorations and actors. I hope your temps hurry and warm up Happy Belated Birthday to Joe



Thanks, Bobbie!! 

Pokemon Day sounds fun!! This is the last weekend that our Six Flags is open.  We're hoping to get one last visit in! 

BRRR! Cold this morning- but no scraping windows here either! Glad your weather was better than expected too, Lynne!!

S-N-O-W Schumi!! I'm with you NO!!!!!! Yep- ours will be here very soon, too! and in large quantities!

Have a great Monday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Monday afternoon and trying to catch up on things.

Sending out hugs to all who are in need of one 



schumigirl said:


> Early meet for lunch with friends was a ruse to get me to near the cinema early.....they had tickets and seats booked for us to all see the first showing of the movie today at 11am as a late birthday gift...…..nice surprise!!!



What a nice surprise from you’re your friends for your birthday........they took you to see Mikey.




Tgrgrl said:


> If you happen to run across “Vegan Mary” at any film festivals this Fall/Winter, my brother wrote the screenplay.



Congratulations to your brother on his screenplay.




pattyw said:


> Happy Birthday to your Dad, Robo!!



Thank you Patty. Had a great visit with him.



pattyw said:


> Today is Joe's Birthday!!!



Happy belated birthday to Joe







schumigirl said:


> To Robo’s daddy and Patty’s husband.......hope they both have a great day..........
> 
> 82 is a good old age to celebrate.........he’ll love to see you I’ll bet.......that’ll make his day!



Thanks Schumi......My sister Katrenna and I surprised him with a visit...it did make his day......we had a great time and took him out for a special lunch.......and had a nice birthday dinner with him.



Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday to Robo dad and Joe!



Thanks Monyk.....nice pics from you cruise......now your going to have to plan another one.



Lynne G said:


> A big Happy Birthday to Joe and Robo’s Dad. Nice you cane
> 
> north to visit him for his Birthday, Robo. And low key night for the Patty household sounds good.



Thanks Lynne....your dinner sounded yummy......hope you and all your family are doing well. Sounds like your weather is a bit colder then ours.



Tgrgrl said:


> Happy happy birthday to Joe & Robo’s dad!!!!



Thank you tgrgrl.....sounds like you all had a great trip to the carnival in Cocoa.



Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday robo’s dad!



Thanks charade....looks like your deck is coming along. I know you will be glad when it’s finished.



macraven said:


> _ _Robbie’s Dad



Thanks Mac.....hope you and all your family are doing well.




Monykalyn said:


> Watching Hocus Pocus special. And checked wait times for HHN- wow! Glad we went in September as this would have been the only other weekend we could have gone.
> 
> Finished decorating outside. Should take a pic I guess. Can’t believe it’s almost Halloween!



Would love to see some pics of your Halloween decorations....we watched a little of the Hocus Pocus special on Saturday.



pattyw said:


> I'm just having another glass of rum to warm me up!! So, when I move south what do I do??? .... add a few more ice cubes to the rum to cool me off



When you move south you can have your rum anyway you want it.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo hope you are feeling good. Happy belated birthday to your dad! I hope you everyone had a great day



Thanks bobbie68.



bobbie68 said:


> My dad is giving Liv a car in the next couple of weeks. She has her license but doesn't like to drive. However, I told her I was going to drive her car and she seemed to care more. I am hoping it will motivate her.



What a sweet gift from grandpa for Liv.


Sending special get well wishes out to Wendy....hope the back is healing well so you can be dancing soon.



Keisha hope you are doing well.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear your visit with your dad went well Robo.......always nice to see family! 


Cold outside tonight........but house is cosy and warm.......but feeling incredibly tired! Don’t think I’ll see 10pm tonight.......just after 9 now.....Tom says house is so warm and that’s knocking me out.....lol.....he might be right.....but I’m blaming having to work these couple of hours a day........

Although........this week it ends!! Friday is my last day helping out.......new full time lady starts next Monday....so I’m back to being a happy full time lady of leisure again.......3 weeks working every 10 years or so isn’t too bad...... working is over rated! But, glad to help my friend out again........

Going to have a hot chocolate then bed I believe tonight.........

Busy day tomorrow with Uni stuff, getting new lady up to date on things. 

Enjoy your Monday, what’s left of it..........


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Had a great visit with him.



Best birthday gift ever!



Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday to Joe



Thanks!!!



Robo56 said:


> When you move south you can have your rum anyway you want it.



 You got it!! 



Robo56 said:


> Keisha hope you are doing well.



 Keisha!! 

Going out for Italian tonight with a group of friends! We're celebrating one of our friends' 65th Birthday! So some good food, good company and Birthday cake!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a plan, Patty.  Enjoy your birthday dinner to celebrate friend’s.

  Robo, Happy to hear Dad’s Birthday had family to celebrate with him.

Lucky Liv, Bobbie.  I am working on my DM to sell her car to little one.  She has not driven it in quite some time.  Nice small car, and very low mileage, as she bought it new, and only used it some of the time. 

BBQ chicken has been requested, easy for me.  Cut up the chicken, fry then add the bbq.  Taco or with mashed taters, kid can choose.  My guess, older one a taco, and little one mashed.  May add some corn with the fresh salsa I just made.  Just chilling before dinner.

I am with you Schumi, toasty house when cold out, and DH always says too warm.  Umm, no.  Lizard here.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Cold morning today. It was 35 degrees when I left for work.  I want some fall weather before winter comes. I have been hearing 2 different predictions about winter. One says it will be a mild winter and the other says we are in for a record amount of snow. I do not want a lot of snow.

Today has been a very emotional day. A little background information - Back in 1983 when I was a junior in high school, one of my classmates was abducted as she was leaving work one night. Today another classmate posted on Facebook that it was 35 years ago today that her body was found. This brought back a whole lot of memories for several of us. Then another classmate, who used to be a police officer, let us know that her killer was finally identified back in 2016 and that he had died in prison in 2016. It was sad thinking about Laurie again, but such a relief to learn her killer had been in prison for many years and is no longer around. I (and probably many of my classmates) spent that last 35 years thinking he was still out there somewhere. 

I think I’m going to spend tthe rest of the evening watching mindless TV.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Charade. What a traumatic memory to have, and know that the evil man who did that crime died behind bars should be of some comfort.  

Quiet night, and another cool one.   May make some tea, as cool almost feeling.  

Healing thoughts to Wendy, Keisha, and all the other homies that need some get well wishes.


----------



## buckeev

Yup....Doing ok...been super bizzie with tons of orders...(Job security...i.e. Disney/Universal money). Taking the boy to Milwaukee for a convention this weekend, home for 3 days and then off to Orlando!


----------



## macraven

_Take warm clothes and an umbrella when you go to Milwaukee this coming weekend

Just saying....

Know you two will have a great time no matter what the weather will be

Have fun!!

Days later youse will be in Orlando!!_


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Yup....Doing ok...been super bizzie with tons of orders...(Job security...i.e. Disney/Universal money). Taking the boy to Milwaukee for a convention this weekend, home for 3 days and then off to Orlando!



Glad to hear it........

Strange inconsequential and a bit dull story........and showing my age!!

Every time I hear the word Milwaukee I hear the theme tune for Laverne and Shirley........yep, after all these years....



Weather has livened up since yesterday........wild and woolly again......no rain though.....

Breakfast, then out for the morning.......

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Tuesday it is, and you know what that means?  .  Yep, the day when Mac takes Taco Bell orders.  Yes, remember  .  So, even if a cool wind blows, and wild and woolly out, eat a taco or two, it will put a smile on your face.  

Hope your morning out was a good one, Schumi, and you're enjoying a lush lunch.

Buckeev, the traveling homie, glad to hear you are doing okay, and vacation arriving soon.

With that, I need tea.  Lots of tea.  Did not get a good night sleep, and oh so dark morning commutes are not helping.  Bonus though, not as much traffic as normal (well, until the last part), but got around the bus, and turned just as the light changed.  

Totally Terrific Tuesday, all.


----------



## RAPstar

The new Halloween was amazing!!!

Also I fell (kinda) on the bus yesterday and landed on my back so my backpack was the first to hit the ground. Which ended up cracking my wireless headphones. Ironically, the day before that I was at Best Buy and got approved for some credit there (I was picking up 2 games I'd been wanting) and had looked at the headphones but said no I don't need to spend more money on that when mine are perfectly fine. Go figure.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning- Happy Tuesday!! 

Lynne- hope the day goes fast and you can get home for a nap! I hate nights of tossing & turning!

Schumi- a little on the wild side here, too- we have the rain as well!

Rapstar- sorry to hear about the headphones! Glad you enjoyed the Halloween movie!

I'm going with a chalupa today!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Not much time to post lately. ..only 1 day off in the past 9 days...only 1 more to go and I have 2 days off.

Time to go...have a happy Tuesday


----------



## macraven

_My favorites are the beef chalupa supreme and the nachos supreme
(But hold the sour cream)


Tuesday taco day means I don’t cook _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _My favorites are the beef chalupa supreme and the nachos supreme
> (But hold the sour cream)
> 
> 
> Tuesday taco day means I don’t cook _



Sour cream is about the only part of that kind of food I do like...…..and guacamole of course.....and jalapenos...….wait...…

Would love to like a lot of it, but...just doesn't agree with me...…



Very windy day here...….blowing a hoolie!!! But sunny and warm now......got washing on the line again, although keeping an eye on it to make sure it doesn't blow out to sea!!!! 

Just the two of us for dinner again tonight......still not sure what we`re having....may just throw together some chicken and pasta.....creamy sauce, and call that dinner...….

It`s only Tuesday??? Feels like further on in the week already...…..


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Bored at work right now. Looking forward to going home and seeing what progress they have made on the deck.

Having a pretty good day today. When B started doing theater I started saving the show posters and framing them for her room. However I neglected to get the poster from the first show she did in 2014. I contacted the university theater department a couple of years ago, but they didn’t have any posters left. Last week I discovered that B had saved the program from that show. I looked at the cast list and discovered that her fifth grade teacher’s son was in that show. I emailed the teacher and she had saved a poster. She made a copy for me and I stopped by the elementary school this afternoon and picked it up.



Lynne G said:


> Hugs, Charade. What a traumatic memory to have, and know that the evil man who did that crime died behind bars should be of some comfort.



Thanks Lynne.



buckeev said:


> Yup....Doing ok...been super bizzie with tons of orders...(Job security...i.e. Disney/Universal money). Taking the boy to Milwaukee for a convention this weekend, home for 3 days and then off to Orlando!



Have fun in Orlando.



schumigirl said:


> Every time I hear the word Milwaukee I hear the theme tune for Laverne and Shirley........yep, after all these years....



Now I have that song stuck in my head.



RAPstar said:


> Also I fell (kinda) on the bus yesterday and landed on my back so my backpack was the first to hit the ground. Which ended up cracking my wireless headphones.


Sorry about the headphones. I’ve been thinking about getting some to replace my cheap earbuds.

Tonight is another of school lasts. The last fall band concert. I really hope B will continue with band in college.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, Charade it’s one of those tunes that sticks!! I watched some of that show on YouTube earlier........not sure if it’s very good or incredibly awful! Hasn’t aged well. Hope deck work has been moved along some........



Loving the scent of the new Yankee Candles I’m burning........and realised as we leave 5 weeks tomorrow for Orlando, we’ll have to put our Christmas stuff up in around 4 weeks........we’re not back till Dec 10th so too late to start doing the house and outside areas too........it’s a little too early even for us......but will get it done. 

Bought some new Gin glasses today........we do have a variety of Gins in our collection, I only like the flavoured ones like pink gin and fruity ones, Rhubarb and ginger and Sloe are lovely too......so may have a little one with lemonade (like sprite) later.........got to christen new glasses.......


----------



## Tgrgrl

I had to google “gin glasses”.....never knew there was such a thing & I lurve gin!!


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> She made a copy for me and I stopped by the elementary school this afternoon and picked it up.



How nice Charade!  B will have the entire set! What treasured mementos!



schumigirl said:


> .got to christen new glasses



Sounds like a plan!! Enjoy

Taco Bell Tuesday!! Then we went to order new hardwood flooring for the boys bedrooms. They will come to measure the rooms next week and hopefully will get it installed soon!  Kyle & Erin will be home after Christmas so need to have the bedroom painted and flooring done!


----------



## macraven

_As I was starting to make dinner this evening, Mr Mac called and said he could not wait for food as he just finished a 70 mike bike ride with friends

He said he was going to Taco Bell 
Told him pick up a chalupa and nachos for me 

Great dinner for our Tuesday!_


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...get a taco salad for me please or one of those $5 boxes...just kidding...not on my diet.  

I had sesame fish for dinner...I'm still hungry.


----------



## macraven

_Vicky by the time I got the Taco Bell box for you and drove the two hours to your house....you would be asleep while I banged on your door 

And I would probably be hungry again and eat your food
Lol_


----------



## tink1957




----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> I had to google “gin glasses”.....never knew there was such a thing & I lurve gin!!



Lol.......yep, it’s a thing! Bit of a money maker of course as it’s just a wine glass really.......although our wine glasses are huge in comparison and have been compared to goldfish bowls........lol......hate small wine glasses! 

We actually ended up having one large rum, ginger beer and loads of lime.......nice! 



tink1957 said:


> Hey mac...get a taco salad for me please or one of those $5 boxes...just kidding...not on my diet.
> 
> I had sesame fish for dinner...I'm still hungry.



Sesame fish sounds good!! 



Up early this morning.......too early! But, DS is leaving early this morning for work so I’m up too. 

Not sure what is for breakfast yet.......will look later....

Got plumber coming for yearly boiler check......keeps the warranty and guarantee up to date...should be no issues as it’s only 2 years old. And working just fine. 

Then physio appointment later today.........apart from that a quiet day ahead. 

Have a great Wednesday............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, another very dark commute before dawn.  Will see sun today, but once again, blustery out.  

But yep, it's Wednesday, and that means, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yes, the camel has arrived, and that means the week-end is slowly coming into focus.  I am so ready for it.  

Hope your dinner was good Mac.  We ended up with grilled cheese sandwiches.  Well, I think little one had mac and cheese, and soup.  She had to remind me that she does not like grilled sandwiches.  Oh well, the rest of us ate them.  Bacon and cheese, ham and cheese, and plain grilled cheese, though I think a tomato or two with the plain cheese got made too.  Just felt like that kinda day.  Pizza for lunch today, so most likely will tell the kids to fend for themselves for dinner.  I'll be too full.  Eh, I think we have some pizzas in the freezer, I'll ask older one to turn on the oven as I commute home.  Then food can be ready in about 10 or so minutes after I arrive.  Even better, if it beeps to say at right temp, I'll tell him to grab the pizza, and put it in the oven, then even faster dinner time.  LOL  Weekday dinners, yep, made for speed.  

With that, the sun is up, and the tea needs me.  Later homies.  Wonderful Wednesday to ya all.


----------



## macraven

_All the foods Lynne mentioned made me hungry 

I eat all those basics
Especially sliced tomatoes on the cheese sandwich!_


----------



## schumigirl

I love cheese and tomato sandwiches......but never, ever have one for some reason.......Tom eats a lot of cheese.....me not so much unless it’s Brie.......not as good with tomato! 


We are to have a cold spell hit this weekend apparently......not looking forward to that, but did buy a new winter jacket today.......3/4 length for when I don’t need a full length coat. All lighter jackets now put away until a Spring.....

It’s grey and has a cosy hood if I need it, although I wear hats a lot in winter.....

Dinner is lemon chicken for me.......boys are having fish and chips......

I’m hungry now..........


----------



## pattyw

Happy Hump day all!

Chilly and dreary here today!

Yumm- cheese!!

About to leave work- Spending the afternoon today with my mom!! Hair salon, lunch, and later dinner! Maybe Chinese!


----------



## Lynne G

All pizza'd out.  Yum.  And oh the cheese on the vegetable one.  Time for a nap?  I wish.

Sounds like a nice afternoon, Patty.  Sweet to spend time with your mom.  Chinese dinner is a win anytime, in my book.  Tends to be our Saturday dinner. Yum.




 Bad hair day.  The way the tree is swaying, I'd say blowing a hoolie.  But the seasons are a changing, tree still has some green leaves, but now golden ones are becoming more numerous.  Nice you got a new winter coat, Schumi.  Using my lightweight winter one for now.  Good for until, oh my it's cold.  Then I have a 3/4 coat that's heavier, and keeps me warm.   We've been 10 degrees cooler than what should be our temps, so far this October.  Not a trend I'd like to keep.  And, as long as no snow on Halloween, like we had a few years ago, I'll be good with the cool.

Hoping for a quiet afternoon.  Tea, more tea, oh yes it is.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the lemon chicken idea Carole...now I need to thaw out some chicken for dinner.

Today is nice but it's supposed to be cold and raining for the next few days so I guess I'll have to do my yard work soon.

I love cheese which is probably one of the main reasons I need to lose weight.

Have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> Have fun in Orlando.
> 
> .


 Hmmm...Conspicuously absent is any mention of having fun in Milwaukee...Just sayin'...


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the lemon chicken idea Carole...now I need to thaw out some chicken for dinner.
> 
> Today is nice but it's supposed to be cold and raining for the next few days so I guess I'll have to do my yard work soon.
> 
> I love cheese which is probably one of the main reasons I need to lose weight.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday



I love lemon chicken!!! Tom and Kyle hate it though.......so it’s always a solo dish! I hear you on the cheese......wish raw carrots were as appealing like cheese and crackers are! 



buckeev said:


> Hmmm...Conspicuously absent is any mention of having fun in Milwaukee...Just sayin'...



Have fun in Milwaukee mr buckeev...........

I need to Google and see what’s in Milwaukee these days...........


----------



## Charade67

buckeev said:


> Hmmm...Conspicuously absent is any mention of having fun in Milwaukee...Just sayin'...


I do t know anything about Milwaukee other than beer. It just doesn’t seem like a place you go to for fun. Hopefully I am wrong about that.


----------



## macraven

_Milwaukee is a good town
Spent many hours there

Since Brewers did not make it into the World Series, he can go to any sites or restaurants with out it being crowded 

I’m done with baseball for this season _


----------



## pattyw

Had a great dinner out with my mom and Troy- Chinese (YUM!!)!  Joe had to work late tonight. 

A little tv and some wine and off to bed early! 

Have a great evening everyone!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the Humpday reminders-love the meme's as usual!!
Finally remembered to call and make hair appointment-and she can get me in Friday! She was wondering what happened to me LOL! Just been so dang busy and then out of town when had days off! Monday and yesterday were 7am-9pm days-Tuesday I got home for about 30 minutes before having to run boy to soccer. Dinner for me (snack for kids after band and soccer) was Wendy's at 9 pm. Didn't even want to eat by that time but knew I had too or I'd end up with a terrific headache. Tonight got to cook-pan fried fish with prosciutto and pan sauce of wine/lemon/capers, risotto, and creamed spinach. Easy and quick (everything cooks in time it takes for risotto to be done~20 minutes). Forgot to take fish out of freezer this am, so thawed under water while I checked the chickens. Think the hens have almost forgiven me for going away-came running when I opened door and cuddle chicken nearly ran over my heels trying to get inside. Shorter and cooler days mean fewer eggs though. Had board meeting over lunch for Boys&Girls Club. And big Wingapalooza event coming up-expect to raise $80k in profit for local children's charities. Bet there is even some wings hot enough for Schumi! One booth has you sign a waver due to heat level.

Middle kid took her driving test today-DH took her. Not sure exactly what happened as she won't talk about it yet, but she's pretty upset. We've done lots of practice so I'm sure she will pass next time.


Lynne G said:


> Weekday dinners, yep, made for speed.


 Yes! or crockpot so cooking is done when I get home   think MiL is getting me an instant pot for Christmas.



schumigirl said:


> wish raw carrots were as appealing like cheese and crackers are!


 right??? can eat my weight in cheese and crackers (and so can rest of my family!!)

Have fun in Milwaukee @buckeev! It's been many years since I have been in Milwaukee, but I have been to Brewers stadium many times. and my cousins used to live there-I remember as a child being able to wander down to local corner store with my cousins and buying candy and those balsam airplanes that had the rubber band that wound up the propeller to make it fly.

Sounds like a good night Patty!


tink1957 said:


> Have a wonderful Wednesday


 Hope yours was wonderful too!




macraven said:


> I’m done with baseball for this season


Yep me too. Although Yadi won a huge award for being such a humanitarian (for his work in Puerto Rico)

Charade-that sounds like a very traumatic experience! We had 3 women go missing on graduation night 26 years ago (2 teens who had just graduated that day and one of the teens mom)-still no evidence of what happened to them. Lots of rumors (some credible) but no charges on anyone. 
Senior year will fly by for B. It's fun and scary and exciting all at once. What a cool memento from her theatrical experiences though!

The boy ate 3 pieces of fish, risotto and spinach and apple juice for dinner and now came up looking for more food! And here I though grocery bill would go down with one less person living in house


----------



## Tgrgrl

I made little effort for dinner tonight....broccoli cheese soup ( from a mix, just add water......my favorite! ) & Reuben sliders for Hubs & kids. Literally took 5 minutes to make & 20 minutes to cook & they ate it like it was a 5-star meal!! I give up.....I had 2 glasses of Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc & a chocolate chip cookie for my dinner and I was in my happy place......

One of my friends lives in Simpsonville, SC,  where the $1.6 billion jackpot was drawn.  She has been radio silent today on messenger & FB.......I’m dying to find out if she won. Wouldn’t that be crazy !!!!!

I need to go to bed but I’m thinking about food & money.


----------



## RAPstar

Got to see Josh Groban and Idina Menzel in concert last night. I bought the ticket ages ago during national concert week when Ticketmaster had a bunch of tickets for $20. Mine was at the very back of the floor, but it just so happened that there was a second stage they used so I got to be almost right next to them. It was so cool, and this is probably my favorite picture that I got:


----------



## Lynne G

That is so cool, RAPstar.  Sounds like a nice way to spend the night, and great songs, I bet.

Well, it still isn't Friday, and I am ready for the week-end.  Should take off Friday, and enjoy it a little longer. 

And, weather guy report:  When you are sitting there watching my reporting, drinking your coffee, you may want to take a peak outside, there may be frost on your car windows.    I am so not ready for such cool mornings.  Then, he said, will be a bright, cool day, 52 the high, and will feel like 52.  Yep, I'd say that's a cooler feeling day.  But sunglasses needed, so there's that......

Hey, boys and girls, it's the day you raise a glass that it's going to be a good day, and the fact that it means tomorrow is Friday.  That's right - Thirsty Thursday is starting.  The sun is still not up, but I am.  












.

With that, I need tea, more tea, and more tea.  Sending lots of good thoughts to those not feeling well, and hope all are feeling better soon.

Enjoy your trip up North, Buckeev.  Bring a jacket.


----------



## Tgrgrl

RAPstar said:


> Got to see Josh Groban and Idina Menzel in concert last night. I bought the ticket ages ago during national concert week when Ticketmaster had a bunch of tickets for $20. Mine was at the very back of the floor, but it just so happened that there was a second stage they used so I got to be almost right next to them. It was so cool, and this is probably my favorite picture that I got: View attachment 360748


I love both of them ! I remember when Josh got his “start” on the Ally McBeal show back in the late 90’s. And Idina, wow, did she sing “Let It Go”?


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I made little effort for dinner tonight....broccoli cheese soup ( from a mix, just add water......my favorite! ) & Reuben sliders for Hubs & kids. Literally took 5 minutes to make & 20 minutes to cook & they ate it like it was a 5-star meal!! I give up.....I had 2 glasses of Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc & a chocolate chip cookie for my dinner and I was in my happy place......
> 
> One of my friends lives in Simpsonville, SC,  where the $1.6 billion jackpot was drawn.  She has been radio silent today on messenger & FB.......I’m dying to find out if she won. Wouldn’t that be crazy !!!!!
> 
> I need to go to bed but I’m thinking about food & money.



Yum! That sounds wonderful! I love soup, but hate the thought of making my own- too much work! A mix-sounds easy!

 Would be great if your friend is in the money!!



Lynne G said:


> Well, it still isn't Friday, and I am ready for the week-end. Should take off Friday, and enjoy it a little longer.



Same here Lynne! Only a half day of work tomorrow, but the whole day would be better!

Tea sounds like a good idea! My hands are freezing as I'm typing!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> I made little effort for dinner tonight....broccoli cheese soup ( from a mix, just add water......my favorite! ) & Reuben sliders for Hubs & kids. Literally took 5 minutes to make & 20 minutes to cook & they ate it like it was a 5-star meal!! I give up.....I had 2 glasses of Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc & a chocolate chip cookie for my dinner and I was in my happy place......
> 
> One of my friends lives in Simpsonville, SC,  where the $1.6 billion jackpot was drawn.  She has been radio silent today on messenger & FB.......I’m dying to find out if she won. Wouldn’t that be crazy !!!!!
> 
> I need to go to bed but I’m thinking about food & money.



Lol.......I don’t really like soup very much, but I make great ones apparently according to Tom and all our friends.............so easy to throw together......but can never get my head around cheese or broccoli in a soup!!! It’s very popular apparently..........

Glad you had a nice evening.........





RAPstar said:


> Got to see Josh Groban and Idina Menzel in concert last night. I bought the ticket ages ago during national concert week when Ticketmaster had a bunch of tickets for $20. Mine was at the very back of the floor, but it just so happened that there was a second stage they used so I got to be almost right next to them. It was so cool, and this is probably my favorite picture that I got: View attachment 360748



Love Idina Menzel!! She is amazing..........and like tgrgrl I remember Josh Grobin starting out in Ally McBeal.......loved that show!!! Glad you had a nice night......



Good Thursday afternoon..........

Had a lovely day today..........Kyle had a day off today, so the three of us went round a few car showrooms for some test drives we had arranged......drove the very lovely Porsche Cayenne......wow!! That’s the car Tom really wants to replace the car we have now for........but waiting list is almost a year!!! Amazing car though........other was a Mercedes SUV.....again, waiting on the new spec updated one is into next year..........have to wait for both!  

I have no patience.......

Was a fun day though.......it was nice spending time with Kyle too.......so we went for nice lunch out together too, just the three of us......and got some clothes shopping too as we had each car for a few hours.....

Weather is cooling down already! 

5 Weeks today till we fly..............


----------



## RAPstar

Tgrgrl said:


> I love both of them ! I remember when Josh got his “start” on the Ally McBeal show back in the late 90’s. And Idina, wow, did she sing “Let It Go”?



I remember watching Ally McBeal, but don't remember Josh Grobin lol. And of course she sang Let It Go!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning SANS family... It has been a busy few days and has tired me out. We are trying to introduce the new  it started out good with the male (Sasuke) last night. We left him out and went to bed it was quiet. Well this morning he went a little crazy on the cats. I think they were stalking him so he got fed up. He went back in his room for a time out for awhile. Will try again tonight to see how it works. The female (Sakura) is still in my room. I will probably put her back in the other room since she is doing better. She likes to play at night and mama needs her rest... I just hope it works out and they gall get along. The  names are from one of our favorite animes "Naruto".

Liv starts her first training day at Target tonight. Will have to cook her dinner early cause 9:00 will be too late to eat. She likes my pasta and peas dish. I figure give her a nice meal before she leaves. I will make squash and pasta for the three of us.

It is pretty chilly up here... we have only been in the high 40's. I am not looking forward to all the rain this weekend and our races got cancelled due to weather

Charade sorry to hear you had a rough time  the other day. I can't even imagine how that must of felt. I am glad that you got some answers though as I think it can give some closure.

Patty Tea is the best thing when it is chilly. I love putting  the warm cup around my hands Glad you had a nice dinner!

Monykalyn I am sorry to hear your middle one didn't pass the test. I know how devastating it can be. Mine made it by the skin of her teeth. I am sure  the practice will help I hope it goes well next time.

Tink I love cheese too... I think I tell myself that there is a lot of calcium and it is good for me...It's my justification I hope you aren't as hungry after dinner. Your chicken did sound good.

Tgrgrl I hope your friend won!! I would be thinking of those things tool.

RAPstar What a cool pic and it sounds like a great time. Glad you enjoyed it.

Schumi Glad you had a nice day the three of you! The cars sound amazing and fun to test drive! 5 weeks will fly by

Mac I hope you enjoyed your Taco Bell Tuesday They are opening one right down the street from my house. I know where the teens will be walking all the time!! I like their Quesadillas. 

 to all SANS family that is busy and not able to stop by! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie, hope Liv does well at Target tonight...….I`m sure she will and will love to tell you all about once she`s home...…..will be thinking of her...….




Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for the Humpday reminders-love the meme's as usual!!
> Finally remembered to call and make hair appointment-and she can get me in Friday! She was wondering what happened to me LOL! Just been so dang busy and then out of town when had days off! Monday and yesterday were 7am-9pm days-Tuesday I got home for about 30 minutes before having to run boy to soccer. Dinner for me (snack for kids after band and soccer) was Wendy's at 9 pm. Didn't even want to eat by that time but knew I had too or I'd end up with a terrific headache. Tonight got to cook-pan fried fish with prosciutto and pan sauce of wine/lemon/capers, risotto, and creamed spinach. Easy and quick (everything cooks in time it takes for risotto to be done~20 minutes). Forgot to take fish out of freezer this am, so thawed under water while I checked the chickens. Think the hens have almost forgiven me for going away-came running when I opened door and cuddle chicken nearly ran over my heels trying to get inside. Shorter and cooler days mean fewer eggs though. Had board meeting over lunch for Boys&Girls Club. And big Wingapalooza event coming up-expect to raise $80k in profit for local children's charities. Bet there is even some wings hot enough for Schumi! One booth has you sign a waver due to heat level.
> 
> Middle kid took her driving test today-DH took her. Not sure exactly what happened as she won't talk about it yet, but she's pretty upset. We've done lots of practice so I'm sure she will pass next time.
> Yes! or crockpot so cooking is done when I get home   think MiL is getting me an instant pot for Christmas.
> 
> right??? can eat my weight in cheese and crackers (and so can rest of my family!!)



I missed your post earlier??? 

Oh bless her...….it`s a big thing to pass your driving test...….yep, she`ll pass next time I`m sure, 

Food sounds good......and the hot wings...….love em!!!! Not sure about one where you have to sign a waiver though...…. But, what a marvelous amount you`ll make for charity......fantastic!!!! 

Cheese and crackers...…..yummmmmm!!!! Bought a little selection of cheeses today and some flavoured crackers for tonight`s little snack evening.....as we went out for lunch no need for dinner tonight as we did eat a lot for lunch...…….

I love a slow cooker!!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Coffee and more coffee for me!! 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv starts her first training day at Target tonight.


Hope all goes well and she enjoys it! Always nervous first day on new job!

Rainy, cool and more kid running tonight: soccer and band again. But off tomorrow and middle and DH gone til Sunday now. Just me and the boy-may finally check out Wonders of Wildlife museum as MiL bought us passes. Supposed to be spectacular. Looking forward to sleeping in Saturday!

Yeah Carole I don't do the waver wings either-have seen people who do-it is hotter than the ghost pepper? Some still love it, but others do it on a dare and are actually crying afterwards. big NOPE from me LOL! And it can lead to more drinking to drown the hot. And that is becoming an issue-the over serving. Have been really cracking down on it at our events (we all get liquor training as well-how to spot fake ID's, signs of an over served guest etc)-this year there will be undercover police working at the beer and liquor stations with us as resource to support this. And we always have uniformed officers around as well. Our Sertoma clubs have a really great relationship with our local PD and county sheriffs-and they try to send same officers every year so the officers also know what to expect. We make a lot of money off alcohol sales, but as usual have to have some who just won't behave try to ruin it for others...

And now back to regularly scheduled work day...


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, sorry to hear middle one did not pass.  More practice, and I am sure she'll pass the next time.  I think my little one's friend had to do that.  Thankfully, one and done for both of mine.  Yum, wings.  We were so disappointed when our favorite boneless wings making place stopped using it's honey bbq coatings.  No of its other bbq flavors are any good, so we stopped ordering wings from them since then.  I like it hot, but just hot enough to make me sweat, not oh my goodness, I need a large cup of milk now.  Sounds like a great way to make money for charity.  And feed some hungry people.  They tend to only do such fund raisers around summer time.  Fall, nope.  Only apples and other fall treats by some of our farms and local grocery stores, and kinda happy kids have outgrown the school funding flyers, for chocolate, wrapping paper, and candles that were many a fall thing for years. 

Well, the sun is out, but still cool.  Will be sure to wear jacket for lunch time walk.  Kids go to concert tonight, and DH works, so solo dinner for me.  Soup does sound good, Tgrgrl, and I do like that type of soup.  I will try to make bean and chicken soup this week-end, then share with family.  Little one won't eat it, only if I make chicken noodle, but no noodles, just beans.

Bobbie, have you ever watched the cable cat guy, who helps those with bad cats, and about making a house catafide?   Like levels on walls so those not wanting to play have a lane to get away, and to place things were confrontations happen, so that if confronted, there's another way around the confronting cat, and double tape on what don't want scratched, but yes you can scratch thing right next to the no no place.  He's fascinating to watch sometimes.  Territory is all about cat.  And playing with them to get tired before their pent up energy turns to bad behavior.  Had a cat growing up, but with family allergic to their dander, none have been in our house, ever.  Enjoy seeing them, and petting, but that's it.  Good luck to Liv, and I hope she enjoys the job.  Little one worked for most of this year, but stopped as it was taking too much of her time, and school stuff is the priority right now.  I don't care.  She'll have time to work when in college.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Coffee and more coffee for me!!
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well and she enjoys it! Always nervous first day on new job!
> 
> Rainy, cool and more kid running tonight: soccer and band again. But off tomorrow and middle and DH gone til Sunday now. Just me and the boy-may finally check out Wonders of Wildlife museum as MiL bought us passes. Supposed to be spectacular. Looking forward to sleeping in Saturday!
> 
> Yeah Carole I don't do the waver wings either-have seen people who do-it is hotter than the ghost pepper? Some still love it, but others do it on a dare and are actually crying afterwards. big NOPE from me LOL! And it can lead to more drinking to drown the hot. And that is becoming an issue-the over serving. Have been really cracking down on it at our events (we all get liquor training as well-how to spot fake ID's, signs of an over served guest etc)-this year there will be undercover police working at the beer and liquor stations with us as resource to support this. And we always have uniformed officers around as well. Our Sertoma clubs have a really great relationship with our local PD and county sheriffs-and they try to send same officers every year so the officers also know what to expect. We make a lot of money off alcohol sales, but as usual have to have some who just won't behave try to ruin it for others...
> 
> And now back to regularly scheduled work day...



Next day wouldn't  be much fun either after eating that!!!!!  

I did try a tiny bit of a Phall curry once, extremely hot...…NEVER again...….and I only tried a little bit of a friends meal...…..glad they weren't staying over with us that night!!! 

Enjoy rest of your day......


----------



## keishashadow

Hello my pretties. Not even going to pretend i read thru the last 20 pages, hope all are well

Believe it or not, still have lingering remnants of whatever respitory bug i caught on trip.  Sooner or if not later would be nice.  GD caught bacterial pneunomia that has laid her low for 2 weeks, poor thing.  Finally back to school this week, cleared to resume gymnastics this weekend.  One of my sons has had his share of health stuff too.  Enough already, the sickie season has just started.


Our halloween display is going to be rather lean this year, did craft a couple of new additions while i was feeling yucky
 Aka my new, favorite son.


----------



## Lynne G

- Keisha, your family sounds like the walking wounded.  Glad to her GD is feeling better, and you too.  Take care, my friend.  Cute decoration.  I've done nada. 
And remember, since it is Thirsty Thursday, , make sure you're hydrated, even more important when not feeling well.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hello my pretties. Not even going to pretend i read thru the last 20 pages, hope all are well
> 
> Believe it or not, still have lingering remnants of whatever respitory bug i caught on trip.  Sooner or if not later would be nice.  GD caught bacterial pneunomia that has laid her low for 2 weeks, poor thing.  Finally back to school this week, cleared to resume gymnastics this weekend.  One of my sons has had his share of health stuff too.  Enough already, the sickie season has just started.
> 
> 
> Our halloween display is going to be rather lean this year, did craft a couple of new additions while i was feeling yucky
> View attachment 360940 Aka my new, favorite son.



I still love what you did with that Janet!!!! Told you, I can barely sew on a button...….you are talented!!!! 

And glad to see you back online...….youse was missed!!!!!


----------



## pattyw

Hi all!!

Bobbie- hope the kitties learn to get along! I’ve been there and sometimes it takes a while!!

Keisha- sorry to hear about all the sickness in your family! Hope you’re all at 100% soon!!

Sitting at the hair salon waiting for my color to finish! Then I’m off to check on my sisters cats and feed them dinner. She left for Orlando today to visit her daughter and grandbabies! Lucky sis and brother in law!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well the cloudy day turned to yucky drizzle foggy gray ick. The kind of day if had been 30 degrees colder would have snowed all day. Off at 2 today so grocery shop. Needed to stock up so Sam's club and grocery-and then get home, unloaded and on way to band middle asked to stop at Dollar store to get stuff for secret pal for tomorrow! Ugh-she is really bad at planning and letting me know stuff ahead of time. And almost forgot to get her uniform from cleaners too-and kid leaves tomorrow for the overnight in St Louis for big regional competition. She had ride home from rehearsal and soccer cancelled due to weather-so that means I can have a glass of wine now!



Lynne G said:


> for chocolate,


 Guilty here-currently 400 boxes of World Finest chocolate sitting in garage right now...200 will be going back out next week (and I can open my car door in garage again)



keishashadow said:


> Enough already, the sickie season has just started.


 Oh no! Hope you all start feeling better very soon! Had a year like that around our house a few years ago-very rough! Reminds me I need to get my flu shot-my insurance will give me $25 for getting a flu shot (insurance covers cost) on a debit card that can be used for deductibles etc. 

Well-took the new job-won't start til January and will phase in slow-which I need due to current contracts. Nice to be head hunted by a top company that I haven't been able to find a single person who had anything negative to say. Her employees stay with her for years and years and years, which also says something when it is a small operation.

No eggs again today-think the ladies have shut down for the season and will only get  a couple eggs a week now instead a day.

And the driving test-she had the regular tester and also a trainee-so I do think that made it harder, and her more nervous. And it was downtown-think we will try an outer testing center next week. 

Grocery shopping today...Christmas plates etc are out. Did I just miss Thanksgiving altogether??? Kinda ticks me off as I am in November mode, not Christmas! Will have to hit the bargain aisles I guess to see what is left.

Patty-going to get my hair done tomorrow-soooo need it! Since I did shopping today will have rest of day free


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Well the cloudy day turned to yucky drizzle foggy gray ick. The kind of day if had been 30 degrees colder would have snowed all day. Off at 2 today so grocery shop. Needed to stock up so Sam's club and grocery-and then get home, unloaded and on way to band middle asked to stop at Dollar store to get stuff for secret pal for tomorrow! Ugh-she is really bad at planning and letting me know stuff ahead of time. And almost forgot to get her uniform from cleaners too-and kid leaves tomorrow for the overnight in St Louis for big regional competition. She had ride home from rehearsal and soccer cancelled due to weather-so that means I can have a glass of wine now!
> 
> Guilty here-currently 400 boxes of World Finest chocolate sitting in garage right now...200 will be going back out next week (and I can open my car door in garage again)
> 
> Oh no! Hope you all start feeling better very soon! Had a year like that around our house a few years ago-very rough! Reminds me I need to get my flu shot-my insurance will give me $25 for getting a flu shot (insurance covers cost) on a debit card that can be used for deductibles etc.
> 
> Well-took the new job-won't start til January and will phase in slow-which I need due to current contracts. Nice to be head hunted by a top company that I haven't been able to find a single person who had anything negative to say. Her employees stay with her for years and years and years, which also says something when it is a small operation.
> 
> No eggs again today-think the ladies have shut down for the season and will only get  a couple eggs a week now instead a day.
> 
> And the driving test-she had the regular tester and also a trainee-so I do think that made it harder, and her more nervous. And it was downtown-think we will try an outer testing center next week.
> 
> Grocery shopping today...Christmas plates etc are out. Did I just miss Thanksgiving altogether??? Kinda ticks me off as I am in November mode, not Christmas! Will have to hit the bargain aisles I guess to see what is left.
> 
> Patty-going to get my hair done tomorrow-soooo need it! Since I did shopping today will have rest of day free



Was the headhunter’s name Sam?  As in trader? Lol. Congrats on the upcoming new gig.

Egg laying is seasonal thing?  Interesting, had no idea.

Change of scenery a good idea for 2nd go-round on driver’s test according to my DSs buds.  Seems the more rural ones seem to be less nerve wracking

I am 100% guilty of going straight from Halloween to Xmas decorations & home goods. Martha Stewart I am decidedly not.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well the cloudy day turned to yucky drizzle foggy gray ick. The kind of day if had been 30 degrees colder would have snowed all day. Off at 2 today so grocery shop. Needed to stock up so Sam's club and grocery-and then get home, unloaded and on way to band middle asked to stop at Dollar store to get stuff for secret pal for tomorrow! Ugh-she is really bad at planning and letting me know stuff ahead of time. And almost forgot to get her uniform from cleaners too-and kid leaves tomorrow for the overnight in St Louis for big regional competition. She had ride home from rehearsal and soccer cancelled due to weather-so that means I can have a glass of wine now!
> 
> Guilty here-currently 400 boxes of World Finest chocolate sitting in garage right now...200 will be going back out next week (and I can open my car door in garage again)
> 
> Oh no! Hope you all start feeling better very soon! Had a year like that around our house a few years ago-very rough! Reminds me I need to get my flu shot-my insurance will give me $25 for getting a flu shot (insurance covers cost) on a debit card that can be used for deductibles etc.
> 
> Well-took the new job-won't start til January and will phase in slow-which I need due to current contracts. Nice to be head hunted by a top company that I haven't been able to find a single person who had anything negative to say. Her employees stay with her for years and years and years, which also says something when it is a small operation.
> 
> No eggs again today-think the ladies have shut down for the season and will only get  a couple eggs a week now instead a day.
> 
> And the driving test-she had the regular tester and also a trainee-so I do think that made it harder, and her more nervous. And it was downtown-think we will try an outer testing center next week.
> 
> Grocery shopping today...Christmas plates etc are out. Did I just miss Thanksgiving altogether??? Kinda ticks me off as I am in November mode, not Christmas! Will have to hit the bargain aisles I guess to see what is left.
> 
> Patty-going to get my hair done tomorrow-soooo need it! Since I did shopping today will have rest of day free



Hope you enjoyed your wine! 

And congrats on starting new job in January! Always exciting to have a change....you’ll do great!!! 

Yes, I love Christmas  more than is normal, or so I’m told......but, stuff was already in our stores in August!!! Far too early.........



keishashadow said:


> Was the headhunter’s name Sam?  As in trader? Lol. Congrats on the upcoming new gig.
> 
> Egg laying is seasonal thing?  Interesting, had no idea.
> 
> Change of scenery a good idea for 2nd go-round on driver’s test according to my DSs buds.  Seems the more rural ones seem to be less nerve wracking
> 
> I am 100% guilty of going straight from Halloween to Xmas decorations & home goods. Martha Stewart I am decidedly not.



I don’t know about that Keisha.......your home sounds the warmest and most welcoming ever!!  Martha Stewart should emulate you! 

Love the way Americans do Halloween.........always impresses me! 



I am starving this morning..........heading out for my last morning as a working woman again........well, it reallly on was for a few weeks anyway.......but it was fun.......and enough! I’ve decided I prefer to be a full time lady of leisure........working is over rated! 

So, work this morning then meeting a friend for coffee this afternoon.........need a good catch up with her as I haven’t seen her in a while.......she only lives 5 minutes away too!!! 

Have a great Friday..............


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, kids came home just after midnight last night, little one got moving at the last minute, and older one is a beached whale this morning. Me, showered  and load of wash now in dryer, another in the washer.   Since older one has no school today, breakfast with the boy may be in the cards.  He enjoys breakfast, and so do I.

And, wahoo it is Friday!  Decided I needed another day to do stuff, mainly because Saturday will be wet, very wet.  Hence, will not be as eager to be bright and busy tomorrow, and head out.  

MonyK, you can borrow my kids.   The are famous to ask for stuff the night before they neeed it.  Mom is not always game.  Hehe, and years ago, my mom’s dining room was stacked high with cookie boxes.  Glad you could open your car door.   

Ah, House feels a little cool, so tea it is.  If I get hungry, which is soon, will start bothering older one.  Unlike little one, when pleas of get up, foul language is the response, older one says, okay.  He has always been the kid that wakes up with a smile.  And I have been lucky, both kids are very good sleepers, that can sleep anywhere.


----------



## pattyw

TGIF all!! Dreary day today- and looks like it sticks around all weekend!! Have a lot of inside work to do anyway!! 
Planning to get one more visit in to Frightfest tonight!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Another dreary day-we have had a string of really nice days so I guess we are due.
Boy off to bus stop (on other side of neighbor hood this year - grrr-not sure why they changed it again this year-I drive him over every day as it is now pitch black in am), middle packed and driven to school-she had her uniform (with bulky hat box too), flute, large gift bag for her "secret pal" in band, and swim bag packed for the overnight to St Louis today for regional competition. House to myself for a bit now   Hair appointment later.

Yeah Keisha-the hens will keep laying if artificial light is provided, but I think the ladies need a break-it is the way nature intends, and I think the girls are healthier when not forced into laying.  I will still get some eggs, it just slows down a bit, for older hens. New layers tend to lay no matter what-and good excuse for me to get some baby chicks in the spring lol!

Lynne-I know you are pretty good about the last minute stuff-you seem to have much more patience with that!! Not sure I'd be up to last minute, multi store dress shopping. My older one was really great about planning ahead, middle not so much, and youngest...he usually lets me know ahead of time, but not on reminding or writing it down (my brain is much older with him than the others poor baby, so I'm bad about remembering).

Have fun with last work day Schumi!! Temporary gigs can be so much fun!



keishashadow said:


> I am 100% guilty of going straight from Halloween to Xmas decorations & home goods.


Since I am hosting Thanksgiving this year again, I totally plan on doing this. Halloween stuff goes back into bins, Christmas stuff will come down from attic, Thanksgiving/fall stuff stays up and Christmas stuff will start getting put up too. Trees might wait until weekend after Tday, but christmas village will definitely be up: Oldest is one who loves to do this, plans it out; had to facetime her last year and she wasn't happy with how I did it LOL. She is missing Disney a bit, but I think she is looking forward to being home for holidays this year.



Lynne G said:


> And I have been lucky, both kids are very good sleepers


 All 3 of mine are good sleepers as well. My son would even put himself down for naps as a toddler. I always knew to look for him in his bed if he disappeared! He fell asleep last friday with lights on his room-passed out cold. I was up at 11:45 and saw lights and went to check on him (and tell him to go to sleep).

Happy friday!! Enjoy the day!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> House to myself for a bit now  Hair appointment later.



Enjoy!! Quiet here, too! Troy has no class on Friday, but like your kids and Lynne's, my boy likes to sleep!! Won't see him for a while!! And it's nap time for the cats, too!



Monykalyn said:


> good excuse for me to get some baby chicks in the spring lol!



 for baby chicks!!


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF

Only managed to eek out 3-1/2 hours of sleep last nigh.  Cat naps and beached whale pretty much will sum up my sorry state today.  Keurig is getting a workout, probably the only thing after a new PT exercise yesterday that I fail to see how it correlates to my foot issues

Squats

I’ve no idea how many muscles are in a humans butt, but a cat’s ear has 32.  My brain is stuffed full of useless trivia lol

DH was supposed to have day off but summoned into work at 9 am.  Time and half and will be paid for a full day but we had plans to go up and do some tweaks to jr’s house.  Maybe tomorrow at this point, house isn’t going anywhere.

Lynn you are going to slammed tomorrow by the wind/storm.  So glad we will only get dinged, not ready for that yet.  know you’ve booked hotels that offer the fast queue at sea world.  Offhand, do you recall what properties offer the complimentary breakfast?   Had the doubletree booked but discovered it is under rennovation and they now charge both a resort & parking fee...no thank you.  I’ve only stayed at the Hampton (nicer than expected and breakfast was decent) but best rate i found is just ok for Dec. trip.  




schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoyed your wine!
> 
> And congrats on starting new job in January! Always exciting to have a change....you’ll do great!!!
> 
> Yes, I love Christmas  more than is normal, or so I’m told......but, stuff was already in our stores in August!!! Far too early.........
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know about that Keisha.......your home sounds the warmest and most welcoming ever!!  Martha Stewart should emulate you!
> 
> Love the way Americans do Halloween.........always impresses me!
> 
> 
> 
> I am starving this morning..........heading out for my last morning as a working woman again........well, it reallly on was for a few weeks anyway.......but it was fun.......and enough! I’ve decided I prefer to be a full time lady of leisure........working is over rated!
> 
> So, work this morning then meeting a friend for coffee this afternoon.........need a good catch up with her as I haven’t seen her in a while.......she only lives 5 minutes away too!!!
> 
> Have a great Friday..............



Martha wouldn’t let her chickens roost in my house 

I like the idea of winding up your work week with a java jolt



Monykalyn said:


> Another dreary day-we have had a string of really nice days so I guess we are due.
> Boy off to bus stop (on other side of neighbor hood this year - grrr-not sure why they changed it again this year-I drive him over every day as it is now pitch black in am), middle packed and driven to school-she had her uniform (with bulky hat box too), flute, large gift bag for her "secret pal" in band, and swim bag packed for the overnight to St Louis today for regional competition. House to myself for a bit now   Hair appointment later.
> 
> Yeah Keisha-the hens will keep laying if artificial light is provided, but I think the ladies need a break-it is the way nature intends, and I think the girls are healthier when not forced into laying.  I will still get some eggs, it just slows down a bit, for older hens. New layers tend to lay no matter what-and good excuse for me to get some baby chicks in the spring lol!
> 
> Lynne-I know you are pretty good about the last minute stuff-you seem to have much more patience with that!! Not sure I'd be up to last minute, multi store dress shopping. My older one was really great about planning ahead, middle not so much, and youngest...he usually lets me know ahead of time, but not on reminding or writing it down (my brain is much older with him than the others poor baby, so I'm bad about remembering).
> 
> Have fun with last work day Schumi!! Temporary gigs can be so much fun!
> 
> 
> Since I am hosting Thanksgiving this year again, I totally plan on doing this. Halloween stuff goes back into bins, Christmas stuff will come down from attic, Thanksgiving/fall stuff stays up and Christmas stuff will start getting put up too. Trees might wait until weekend after Tday, but christmas village will definitely be up: Oldest is one who loves to do this, plans it out; had to facetime her last year and she wasn't happy with how I did it LOL. She is missing Disney a bit, but I think she is looking forward to being home for holidays this year.
> 
> All 3 of mine are good sleepers as well. My son would even put himself down for naps as a toddler. I always knew to look for him in his bed if he disappeared! He fell asleep last friday with lights on his room-passed out cold. I was up at 11:45 and saw lights and went to check on him (and tell him to go to sleep).
> 
> Happy friday!! Enjoy the day!



Thanks to you when conversation lags, I now pull out chicken facts .  

How many will show up on doorstep?  I’ve been on Thanksgiving duty for decades.  Prefer it over Xmas, less hustle/bustle overall.  This year may break feeding 20 people.  Jr offered his house, has a great room that would hold them all nicely.  Now I’m having second thoughts, the idea of actually hauling everything up there is bit daunting.  Need to get my game plan together.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. The rain has returned today. Our forecast says it will rain through Monday. Of course that means no work on the deck. The good news is that a good portion of it is finished. They just need to install the rails and build the staircase. 

Not much going on here today. I'm doing some housecleaning and laundry. I've gotten way behind again, so I will try to catch up. 



schumigirl said:


> I watched some of that show on YouTube earlier........not sure if it’s very good or incredibly awful!



I think maybe both. I don't know how much Laverne & Shirley I could sit through today, but I never missed it when it originally aired. 



pattyw said:


> Then we went to order new hardwood flooring for the boys bedrooms. They will come to measure the rooms next week and hopefully will get it installed soon!



I think this is our next big project after the deck. We want to replace all of the carpet on the main level of the house with some kind of flooring. Dh is leaning towards bamboo.



Lynne G said:


> We ended up with grilled cheese sandwiches.



I was searching the internet once and found a food truck somewhere in Virginia that specialized in grilled cheese sandwiches. I wish I could remember where it was. I would like to try it if we are ever in that area. 



tink1957 said:


> I love cheese which is probably one of the main reasons I need to lose weight.


 Same here. Pasta is also a problem for me. 



Monykalyn said:


> Middle kid took her driving test today-DH took her. Not sure exactly what happened as she won't talk about it yet, but she's pretty upset. We've done lots of practice so I'm sure she will pass next time.


 Sorry to hear that. I'm sure she will do better next time. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade-that sounds like a very traumatic experience! We had 3 women go missing on graduation night 26 years ago (2 teens who had just graduated that day and one of the teens mom)-still no evidence of what happened to them. Lots of rumors (some credible) but no charges on anyone.


 It really shook up our community. Wow, 26 years and still no trace of them? How horrible for their families. Laurie was missing for 12 days, but at the time it seemed like it was much longer. 



RAPstar said:


> Got to see Josh Groban and Idina Menzel in concert last night.


 I beat that was a great concert. I love Josh Groban's version of O Holy Night. DH got me a CD of his just so I could have that song. (Wasn't available on iTunes at the time.)



Lynne G said:


> you may want to take a peak outside, there may be frost on your car windows.


 We had frost earlier this week. I'm so thankful we have a garage now. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv starts her first training day at Target tonight.


 Hope she had a good first day.



keishashadow said:


> Believe it or not, still have lingering remnants of whatever respitory bug i caught on trip. Sooner or if not later would be nice. GD caught bacterial pneunomia that has laid her low for 2 weeks, poor thing. Finally back to school this week, cleared to resume gymnastics this weekend. One of my sons has had his share of health stuff too. Enough already, the sickie season has just started.


 Hope everyone is feeling better soon and no more sickness comes your way.



Monykalyn said:


> Well-took the new job-won't start til January and will phase in slow-which I need due to current contracts. Nice to be head hunted by a top company that I haven't been able to find a single person who had anything negative to say. Her employees stay with her for years and years and years, which also says something when it is a small operation.


 Congrats on the new job. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I love Christmas more than is normal, or so I’m told......but, stuff was already in our stores in August!!! Far too early.........


 I love Christmas, but hate seeing all of the stuff in shops before summer is over. I used to work in retail, so I should be used to it. 

Thinking about lunch, or a nap. Maybe both.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Another dreary day-we have had a string of really nice days so I guess we are due.
> Boy off to bus stop (on other side of neighbor hood this year - grrr-not sure why they changed it again this year-I drive him over every day as it is now pitch black in am), middle packed and driven to school-she had her uniform (with bulky hat box too), flute, large gift bag for her "secret pal" in band, and swim bag packed for the overnight to St Louis today for regional competition. House to myself for a bit now   Hair appointment later.
> 
> Yeah Keisha-the hens will keep laying if artificial light is provided, but I think the ladies need a break-it is the way nature intends, and I think the girls are healthier when not forced into laying.  I will still get some eggs, it just slows down a bit, for older hens. New layers tend to lay no matter what-and good excuse for me to get some baby chicks in the spring lol!
> 
> Lynne-I know you are pretty good about the last minute stuff-you seem to have much more patience with that!! Not sure I'd be up to last minute, multi store dress shopping. My older one was really great about planning ahead, middle not so much, and youngest...he usually lets me know ahead of time, but not on reminding or writing it down (my brain is much older with him than the others poor baby, so I'm bad about remembering).
> 
> Have fun with last work day Schumi!! Temporary gigs can be so much fun!
> 
> 
> Since I am hosting Thanksgiving this year again, I totally plan on doing this. Halloween stuff goes back into bins, Christmas stuff will come down from attic, Thanksgiving/fall stuff stays up and Christmas stuff will start getting put up too. Trees might wait until weekend after Tday, but christmas village will definitely be up: Oldest is one who loves to do this, plans it out; had to facetime her last year and she wasn't happy with how I did it LOL. She is missing Disney a bit, but I think she is looking forward to being home for holidays this year.
> 
> All 3 of mine are good sleepers as well. My son would even put himself down for naps as a toddler. I always knew to look for him in his bed if he disappeared! He fell asleep last friday with lights on his room-passed out cold. I was up at 11:45 and saw lights and went to check on him (and tell him to go to sleep).
> 
> Happy friday!! Enjoy the day!




Last day was fun...….got a huge thank you card and even got a gift from the lovely students, even though I only met them once or twice before this stint......very kind of them...…..

But ended up in a bar with friend...….lol.....of course.....better than coffee anyday!!!

Kyle was like that as a child......slept all night through from being very, very young and never had any problems putting him to bed.....he loved routine. Still does if truth be known...…..wish he slept a bit later in the mornings though......even on weekends he`s up so early...…..hope you`re happy with your hair....

Charade, glad deck is getting closer to being finished...…..



Yep, last day over with...…..told friend I`ll be happy to help again if she needs me...….doubt she will though, her new assistant is fabulous, I`m really impressed with her...…..

Went for a couple of drinks and few tapas style snacks this afternoon and had a good old catch up with other friend!!!

Tonight will be a quiet one...…..


----------



## schumigirl

​@keishashadow...……….we`ll miss him 





​


----------



## RAPstar

Work day is almost over, then off to Orlando till next Sunday!


----------



## pattyw

RAPstar said:


> Work day is almost over, then off to Orlando till next Sunday!



 Have fun!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Work day is almost over, then off to Orlando till next Sunday!



I forgot you were going next week!! Lucky you..........



Catching up on trip report tonight.........still have more than a week to go.....planed to have it finished by now......but, will get there before new one starts.........

We have torrential rain tonight and it’s cold. Heating is on and house is cosy, so we’re good......we have a rum, ginger beer and lime in our glass and about to watch The Conjuring.......scary movie! 

Sending emails to cousins in America as I watch.........

Sounds like hailstones outside now.........


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Work day is almost over, then off to Orlando till next Sunday!



*Woot!*


----------



## bobbie68

Sans Family and it's Friday!!

Liv went back to work today so that's a good thing...She texted me on her break yesterday and was so nervous. She was suppose to have 2 days of training, well they were short staffed and after a half hour of working with someone she was on her own... I felt so bad for her. She was a trooper though, stuck it out and did her best. She overall likes it but really would like to have more training. She knows she was making some mistakes and she is worried. I told her not to be and shame on them for 30 minutes of training. As I type I am waiting for her to text me on her second day. They are giving her anywhere from 8-24 hours but she only wants maximum 16 a week. They told her she can post her shifts for other people to take them. She is going to that. I am happy she likes it and I hope she stays with it. I think this is a good thing for her.

Thank  you to everyone wishing her well at her new job

Getting ready for a wet and windy weekend here. I was hoping it would go away but no dice. 

Charlie is doing some haunted house work tonight so off to spend some quiet time with hubby...This house feels so creepy and quiet right now without the teens.

Have a great Friday night


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, with only older one and I around for dinner tonight, what you make?  Steak on the grill and steamed broccoli bacon cheese fries.  So full.  

And yay, for RAPstar.  Have a fun trip.


----------



## pattyw

Bobbie- that’s great about Liv’s job!! She sure is a trooper for working with so little training!! She’s a great girl!

Lynne - yum for steak!!

Actually warm anything sounds great!! Joe and I are at Darien Lake for a last dose of Frightfest. Used our dining plan for dinner and snacks. It’s 42 degrees and windy!! Can’t feel our fingers! Here we are - longing to be sweating at HHN!
We’re warming up in the camp lounge and then we’re braving the elements to go on some rides!


----------



## macraven

_I loved fright fest !
Went to them in the Gurnee Illinois, St Louis Mo and Atlanta Ga

Had a blast at them and would buy the tickets for the extra fee houses at them

I know you and Joe are having fun tonight.

Don’t worry about how cold it is
Drink alcohol and you won’t be bothered by the weather..
_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I loved fright fest !
> Went to them in the Gurnee Illinois, St Louis Mo and Atlanta Ga
> 
> Had a blast at them and would buy the tickets for the extra fee houses at them
> 
> I know you and Joe are having fun tonight.
> 
> Don’t worry about how cold it is
> Drink alcohol and you won’t be bothered by the weather.._




 If we start drinking here, we’ll be sleeping in our car!! But definitely will have a few drinks when we get home!! 
We’re staying for the laser light show - time for a few more rides now!


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie 
I do hope Liv enjoys her job
Once she is there for a few weeks, she will have more confidence 

Hope pattyw and Joe made it home and were able to have a nightcap then

I think they are hooked on Halloween events now !_


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Sans Family and it's Friday!!
> 
> Liv went back to work today so that's a good thing...She texted me on her break yesterday and was so nervous. She was suppose to have 2 days of training, well they were short staffed and after a half hour of working with someone she was on her own... I felt so bad for her. She was a trooper though, stuck it out and did her best. She overall likes it but really would like to have more training. She knows she was making some mistakes and she is worried. I told her not to be and shame on them for 30 minutes of training. As I type I am waiting for her to text me on her second day. They are giving her anywhere from 8-24 hours but she only wants maximum 16 a week. They told her she can post her shifts for other people to take them. She is going to that. I am happy she likes it and I hope she stays with it. I think this is a good thing for her.
> 
> Thank  you to everyone wishing her well at her new job
> 
> Getting ready for a wet and windy weekend here. I was hoping it would go away but no dice.
> 
> Charlie is doing some haunted house work tonight so off to spend some quiet time with hubby...This house feels so creepy and quiet right now without the teens.
> 
> Have a great Friday night



Bobbie, that’s a shame that Liv didn’t get appropriate training.......sounds as though she’s trooping through though which is to her credit........as for mistakes, well, that’s on them in this case. 

Hope it improves for her and she comes to love her job a lot..........it’ll help her confidence a lot! Fingers crossed for her.........



Going back to bed I think.........

It is heaving down with torrential rain, blowing a hoolie and cold!! Kyle just left for work......he doesn’t usually do Saturdays but they are all in today.......and the weather is dreadful.........It’s still so dark too........so think going back to bed looks good this morning........

Bacon for breakfast later though.......and maybe a poached egg this morning......

Love a lazy Saturday...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Monykalyn

Yes I’m awake too (grumble grumble). DH texted last night that boys soccer game was 8 am THIS saturday not next. I’m sure he knew and was afraid to tell me! Need to layer up and get winter coat, hat and gloves out - balmy 40 degree start!

Sons and I went for Mexican last night, then stopped at Hurts Donuts (open 25/8; 366 days a year). They do specialty things like VooDoo but I think the actual flavor and donut are better at Hurts.  They do charge Orlando prices though . Not hurting them at all as they are now franchising out.

Coffee brewing now. Maybe breakfast out at favorite diner after soccer, son orders the same thing every time. We may be too frozen to eat by then.

Dd updated on Band performance in regional comp-said it was fantastic, best they’ve done yet. Won’t know for sure until awards today at 5. I hope they make finals, but it’ll be the first year we’ve missed going to the competition in 7 years...

Hope RAPstar has a fantastic time!

Stay dry and warm for most of you! Think we are getting our nicer fall weather back today. 
Patty fright fest sounds fun.


keishashadow said:


> How many will show up on doorstep? I


 About 10. DHS dad and step mom and sister couldn’t be bothered to drive 3 hours to our house and spend the night! The horror! Actually his dad would but the...step side...they might get contaminated or something! So his mom, stepdad, sister and hubby, and out 5, plus if there’s a stray or two college kid brings.  My parents are in Arizona by then, and my sisters usually don’t get much time off work.

Coffee beeped!


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Schumi and Good Morning MonyK.

I hear ya on Fall soccer.  Those bleachers are just plain cold, and I swear, always felt colder on the field.  A hehe, mom, why is there a blanket in the car? Asked the other day, when warm.  Well, even though soccer is over for us, blanket stays in the car sorta year round.  With shovel, ice scrapers, large golf umbrella, and car and medical kits all in the car’s back corner.  I am always prepared, with a complete change of clothes for little one, a towel, and large plastic bags stayed there too, until a few weeks ago.  Muddy cleats and uniforms will not mark up my car. 

Late start, and I am loving it.  Went to bed around 11, then heard the kids washing up around 12:30am.  Seems older one got a new video game, and little one and friends went to the high school football home opener, then stopped at a diner for a late night snack.  She cane home around 11:30.

We had some noisy bands of heavy rain through the night.  All looks wet.  

With that, I am washed up, tea needs to be made.  A damp and cool day. 

Have a great Saturday all, those sharing on this wet weather, stay dry and warm. 

And hey, isn’t this the day TinyD gets married?  Have a lovely and dry wedding, TinyD.  Congratulations!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Morning! Woke up to a cool 68 degrees this morning, high of 80 today & then down to 58 tonight! Brrrrr. I know most of ya’ll are laughing but with all tile floors & our house surrounded by lakes, it gets chilly when the temp gets below 70. Orrrrr, we’re just weather wimps......

Busy day today...oldest has dance from 9-3, Hubs is dropping her off on his way to get stitches removed( long, drama filled story...), then I have to take the youngest to dance from 11-12, then I really want to go down to Melbourne and check out a Polish Pottery store that is having a huge sale. I COULD skip the sale but Polish  pottery is soooooo pretty & they have these cute Santa’s that would make adorable Christmas gifts..........

Continuing on, I have to have everyone back home by 3:30 so we can get dressed up for a Trunk or Treat event at 5. This party, we are Mary Poppins themed; me MP, husband Burt, kids are penguins. Tomorrow kids & I are going to a Fall Festival for the afternoon & leaving Daddy at home to watch the Steelers game in peace. I love that we are so busy but it’s also pretty crazy & we aren’t even in the Holiday season yet!!!

Have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_Safe flight Andy
Have a great time in your Sunday private tour!

Monyk you have a busy day
Have a rum beverage when the day is over for you

Lynne, you always are prepared with the items in your car
We’re you ever a Girl Scout ?

Schumi I bet that bacon was delicious 

Tgrgrl, trunk or treat will be fun
Does your area only do h’ween on weekends and not the 31st?

Our town allows trick and treat on the 31st only

Hope all the homies have a great weekend

We will reach 70 today but I’m sure by 7 tonight will have our heat back on
Might temps get too cold for me
So our house stays at 75 once summer is over_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Hope pattyw and Joe made it home and were able to have a nightcap then



Had a great time!! Yep- had a glass of rum last night!



schumigirl said:


> Bacon for breakfast later though.......and maybe a poached egg this morning......



Yum- sounds great!



Monykalyn said:


> Sons and I went for Mexican last night, then stopped at Hurts Donuts (open 25/8; 366 days a year). They do specialty things like VooDoo but I think the actual flavor and donut are better at Hurts. They do charge Orlando prices though . Not hurting them at all as they are now franchising out.



Those donuts sound delicious! 



Monykalyn said:


> Patty fright fest sounds fun.



It was nice! I guess HHN has hooked us on the haunted house thing! Who knows, horror movies may be our next thing?



Lynne G said:


> Late start, and I am loving it.



Same here- nice to just sit around and relax with a cup of coffee!



Tgrgrl said:


> Continuing on, I have to have everyone back home by 3:30 so we can get dressed up for a Trunk or Treat event at 5. This party, we are Mary Poppins themed; me MP, husband Burt, kids are penguins. Tomorrow kids & I are going to a Fall Festival for the afternoon & leaving Daddy at home to watch the Steelers game in peace. I love that we are so busy but it’s also pretty crazy & we aren’t even in the Holiday season yet!!!



Those sound like such neat costumes!!



macraven said:


> We will reach 70 today but I’m sure by 7 tonight will have our heat back on
> Might temps get too cold for me
> So our house stays at 75 once summer is over



Sounds like heavenly weather, Mac!

Lazy morning here! Have a family wedding later on! So some dinner, drinks, and dancing!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw 
Have fun at the wedding today 

Maybe they will have rum and you can enjoy _


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday everyone. I was expecting rain today, but the sun is out right now.

Last night dh and I celebrated a belated (almost a month) anniversary. We went to a restaurant that we go to only about once a year. It is so good, but a little on the spendy side. I was pretty good with my food choices. We had an appetizer of scallops cooked with bacon. I ordered the filet mignon as my entree. It normally comes with potatoes, but I substituted green beans. I also had a caprese salad. I did splurge for dessert. They had something called Italian cheesecake which was basically tiramisu cheesecake. It was really good. 



RAPstar said:


> Work day is almost over, then off to Orlando till next Sunday!



Have a great trip.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv went back to work today so that's a good thing...She texted me on her break yesterday and was so nervous. She was suppose to have 2 days of training, well they were short staffed and after a half hour of working with someone she w



I quoted more of that post. I dont know what happened to the rest of it.  Sorry to hear she didn’t get the proper amount of training. I have been in that situation before. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yes I’m awake too (grumble grumble). DH texted last night that boys soccer game was 8 am THIS saturday not next. I’m sure he knew and was afraid to tell me! Need to layer up and get winter coat, hat and gloves out - balmy 40 degree start!



I’m a wimp when it comes to cold weather. I am so glad B’s activities are all indoors.



Tgrgrl said:


> Morning! Woke up to a cool 68 degrees this morning, high of 80 today & then down to 58 tonight! Brrrrr. I know most of ya’ll are laughing but with all tile floors & our house surrounded by lakes, it gets chilly when the temp gets below 70. Orrrrr, we’re just weather wimps......



Sounds like perfect weather to me. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Busy day today...oldest has dance from 9-3,



That’s a long dance day. Does she do competition?


Well, it’s Saturday so that means college football. Dh’s game (Florida State) is about to start. I think I will spend the afternoon getting my fall/winter clothes out of storage and putting away spring/summer.


----------



## schumigirl

Patty.....enjoy the wedding......love a good get together...…..

mac....yep, bacon was lovely!!!! We set a place for you.....you were late!!!! 


Most miserable day of the year so far...…..heavy rain, hailstones and sleet all thrown around by high winds...….not pretty!!! Least we didn't have snow which some places close by, but more inland than us did have some...….it is cold outside. 40F all day...…...and been quite dark for most of the day. Glad we didn't plan to go out anywhere today or tonight...….

And our clocks go back tonight......one extra hour in bed for us...…..love it!!!! 

Wine chilling for tonight...……











​


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Last night dh and I celebrated a belated (almost a month) anniversary.


----------



## schumigirl

Missed your post Charade...….glad you had a nice dinner out.....sounds lovely...…...


----------



## Charade67

Sometimes I really don’t like people. I think I have mentioned that B is taking SAT prep classes. Her instructor and his family have put at least a dozen Halloween inflatables in their front yard. On Thursday someone slashed one of them. Some neighbors have a description of the guy and  his car, but unfortunately didn’t get the license plate info.  I hope the police are able to catch the jerk.


----------



## keishashadow

Real life horrors in Pittsburgh today in the lovely neighborhood of Squirrel Hill, just a couple of blocks from where my youngest recently lived.

A synagogue was attacked by an anti Semite who...

On a Jewish holiday and during a bris (baby naming) ceremony...

A real-life monster unleashed a cowardly attack, killing at least ten people thus far.   Four members of the swat team still in surgery

Incomprehensible there is such prejudice and pure evil in people’s hearts.  Ours are collectively breaking, please pray for the souls of the innocent


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Real life horrors in Pittsburgh today in the lovely neighborhood of Squirrel Hill, just a couple of blocks from where my youngest recently lived.
> 
> A synagogue was attacked by an anti Semite who...
> 
> On a Jewish holiday and during a bris (baby naming) ceremony...
> 
> A real-life monster unleashed a cowardly attack, killing at least ten people thus far.   Four members of the swat team still in surgery
> 
> Incomprehensible there is such prejudice and pure evil in people’s hearts.  Ours are collectively breaking, please pray for the souls of the innocent



Been watching it on the news Janet......truly dreadful. 

Honestly cannot believe what we are watching again and again with the hatred and pure evil.

Praying for all the innocent victims of another slaughter.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, that was quick on our news.  Horrible loss of life for no reason.  Hate has no place in this world.  I spent time in Squirrel Hill, as a friend from college grew up there, and we visited his parents several times, as not too far from college.  

Went out to lunch with little one, then some shopping.  She is fighting a cold, so got her drugs and put another box of tissues in the car.  She went through the one l had in the car, as it was not that full from the last time someone was sick in the car. Poor kid.  

And yes Mac, I was Girl Scout, and a military spouse.  Used to be the mom that is ready for whatever.

For dinner, hmm maybe Chinese, as more soup for little one is good for her.   We will see, as it is usually the  Saturday dinner choice.  

Patty, enjoy the wedding tonight.  Yep, more rum is always good.

Charade, belated anniversary wishes.  Nice you had a good dinner to celebrate.


----------



## macraven

_I just googled it Janet 

Horrible what happened _


----------



## macraven

_I’m doing a simple dinner tonight
BLT and salads 

It’s quick to make and we like it for a change instead of a large meal

Sunday will maybe be pizza night _


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Real life horrors in Pittsburgh today in the lovely neighborhood of Squirrel Hill, just a couple of blocks from where my youngest recently lived.
> 
> A synagogue was attacked by an anti Semite who...
> 
> On a Jewish holiday and during a bris (baby naming) ceremony...
> 
> A real-life monster unleashed a cowardly attack, killing at least ten people thus far.   Four members of the swat team still in surgery
> 
> Incomprehensible there is such prejudice and pure evil in people’s hearts.  Ours are collectively breaking, please pray for the souls of the innocent



I’ve been following this story on Facebook. Truly horrible.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Incomprehensible there is such prejudice and pure evil in people’s hearts. Ours are collectively breaking, please pray for the souls of the innocent



We were at the wedding this afternoon and I just read this here. How horrible! I will pray for all affected by this.  Also, I pray everyday that such hatred will stop. 



Lynne G said:


> She is fighting a cold,



Hope she feels better soon!

Wedding was fun! Nice to see family that we don't often see! Off to take care of my sister's cats and then go out for a light dinner. 

Have a nice night! Peace to all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw...light dinner meaning pizza place with wine or Buffalo Wild Wings with rum?_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Pattyw...light dinner meaning pizza place with wine or Buffalo Wild Wings with rum?_



Haven’t decided yet but both are good ideas!!


----------



## Charade67

Have to share this because I can’t stop laughing at myself.  I love cheese sticks, so I decided to try to make some baked ones. I found a recipe that looked simple enough.






Nailed it!!






I followed the recipe exactly. Don’t know what went wrong.


----------



## macraven

_I’m sure they tasted delicious!


_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _I’m sure they tasted delicious!
> 
> _



They were edible, but I wouldn’t use the word delicious.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> They were edible, but I wouldn’t use the word delicious.



Yep- some recipes I’ve tried just don’t turn out like the picture. Then I’ll try again and change the recipe and it’ll turn out better. And if all else fails, go out to eat!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that would be my result Charade, and no one would eat my let’s see what I made.  Oh well, at least you did not have to throw it out.

Thanks Patty, little one should get over it in a few more days.  I can hear poor girl coughing, but at least she took a pill that knocked her out quick.  

Me, after telling older one midnight is time to shut the new game off, I fell asleep on the couch.  Time for bed for me.  At least I hope the rain has stopped, still sounds wet out there.  Rained the whole entire day yesterday.  Cool at 45.  Ended up with bbq last night.  Let’s just say, no matter what I order sometimes, what the kids ordered would have been a better choice.  Usually it is good, but I did not think it was as good as I have had in the past.  Could not eat most of it.   On well, the kids said theirs was delicious.  So, baked up some good cinnamon rolls, mainly to heat up the house, and at least have good food to eat.  Then went out and got some coffee.  


Have a good night sleep all.  I should get some shut eye, not a night owl, not a night owl......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning all.  Woke up at 5:30, decided that was too early to get up, so put a load of wash in, watched Hocus Pocus again, then showered and made bacon.  Now waiting for kids to get up.  They want to go to the outlets, so I agreed, but said they have to go to the zoo with me first.  Some grumble, but it is sorta on the way, though since such a late night, maybe on the way back.  But they need reminding, crowds start after the early birds get there.

But yeah, it is Sunday, and even though I have a longer one this weekend, all I have to say is:
Days go by like what?  Already?   Halloween is inching closer.  Since the Christmas stuff is arriving in earnest, the Halloween and Thanksgiving stuff is being pushed out, so all of that is now discounted big time.   Hence, purchase of some more pumpkin patterns, and paper goods for Thanksgiving. Nice to get both done before, now.

But now the tea needs to be made again, so have a great Sunday, and here is a funny:


Little one was driving last night.  When she came home, she remarked how many cars were out, and said there were some really stupid drivers, and I saw some on their phones, texting.

Yep, we have shoulda drivers, those that aggressively try to be where they think they should be, and those who are dumb enough to try to be where they think they should be, but it where you are, and both make ya want to scream what the heck when you are braking hard.  It is now illegal to drive with your phone in your hand.  But we see drivers that still do it.  Usually because they are a shoulda driver quite often.

I think I need more tea.  Later homies.     Road trip coming (the outlets are less than an hour drive) but I will have both kids in the car.  It will be my car taken, but there will be complaining if the driver is not me.  Little one likes to drive it, to annoy older one, who then gets tossed to the back seats.  If older one drives, little one will be complaining he does not know how to drive from the back seat.  Well, older one does know how to drive, and I refuse to be in the back seats.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade, that pic is hilarious! So typical of most everything I try to recreate off of Pintrest. I am sure they were delicious anyway. I haven’t met a cheese I didn’t like .  And, no, daughter isn’t on a competition team, but she is in a dance troupe that does an annual show for a local charity. This year they are doing “Princess & The Frog” and she is Mama Odie. It’s pretty funny because most of the troupe are high schoolers so she is this tiny peanut dancing around with them! 

Patty, hope the wedding was fun! We haven’t been to a wedding in years & are attending one in Dec & I am so excited about going. My husband doesn’t see what the big deal is....haha.

Lynne, hope you get your zoo visit in today. We just had a baby giraffe born at ours last week. Such a cutie!

Trunk or a Treat was so fun last night. Record turn out by the community. We didn’t win the trunk contest & I completely forgot to take phots of the trunk & our costumes....uuugh!! this is the only picture I had seen of me, I am hoping more friends post pics to FB later that shows our setup.  #momfail


----------



## macraven

_Can’t believe Lynne made bacon and did not invite us over for it 
Lol_


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl, sounds like last night trunk or treat was great for all!_


----------



## schumigirl

Nice picture Tgrgrl……..sorry you didn't win though!!

Charade...….well, it`s an interesting picture! 

Lynne....have fun shopping!!!

mac...…….



Enjoyed our extra hour in bed last night...….although couldn't sleep too late as 12 of us were going to a friends house for breakfast......it was lovely....but she had recreated in almost every way the breakfast I had made few weeks ago in our home......lol...….

We always joke with her she is so competitive......and she asked whose was laid out nicer!!!! I almost choked on my bacon at that point......and everyone of course said mine was.....even if they hadn't thought so, just because she is so competitive...…..how rude!!!! Good job I know her well...…

But, lovely morning and good to catch up with a few folks. 

Weather is cold......we have 42F. Looking as though it`s going to rain which could mean sleet again. Not ready for winter yet...…….

Chicken in the Aga for dinner tonight...….Kyle`s request.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning ya'll
Charade I've had more than a few "Pinterest fails".  Problem is everyone fancies themselves a chef because they can post a video-but leave out steps that actually make the end result edible. Case in point most of the facebook video ads from Tasty-If you made what they showed most of time you'd end up wit part of dinner raw, the other part burnt and completely flavorless overall. Most of the "one sheet pan meals" do this.

Yesterday didn't go as planned-boy came up shortly after I woke up complaining stomach hurt, tried to throw up. Made him drink some juice as I thought maybe just hungry - nope-promptly tossed that up as well. So no soccer game. Spent morning sleeping - he felt much better by afternoon and was able to keep a cup of noodles down.

Band didn't make finals again for super regional-although they all thought they did fantastic-the other bands are also really stepping up their game as well. Oh well-meant a 10pm pickup instead of 2 am.

Cool costume Tgrgrl

Outlet shopping--have fun Lynne.


Coffee downed, need to get the roast into crockpot for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Morning ya'll
> Charade I've had more than a few "Pinterest fails".  Problem is everyone fancies themselves a chef because they can post a video-but leave out steps that actually make the end result edible. Case in point most of the facebook video ads from Tasty-If you made what they showed most of time you'd end up wit part of dinner raw, the other part burnt and completely flavorless overall. Most of the "one sheet pan meals" do this.
> 
> Yesterday didn't go as planned-boy came up shortly after I woke up complaining stomach hurt, tried to throw up. Made him drink some juice as I thought maybe just hungry - nope-promptly tossed that up as well. So no soccer game. Spent morning sleeping - he felt much better by afternoon and was able to keep a cup of noodles down.
> 
> Band didn't make finals again for super regional-although they all thought they did fantastic-the other bands are also really stepping up their game as well. Oh well-meant a 10pm pickup instead of 2 am.
> 
> Cool costume Tgrgrl
> 
> Outlet shopping--have fun Lynne.
> 
> 
> Coffee downed, need to get the roast into crockpot for dinner.




Oh hope your boy feels better soon!!! Never good to be like that...….and shame the band didn't make it this time...…...always next time!! 



We have sleet again tonight...….it is cold outside, although not showing as freezing, the wind is extremely cold for this time of year...…

So, we went shopping after we left friends house and got some butternut squashes, red, yellow and orange peppers, carrots and I had fresh chicken stock at home and made a huge cauldrons worth of butternut squash soup which will do us next few days for lunch and put around 5 portions for two in the freezer. Although I can`t eat onions....I can eat the very green part of leeks for some reason.....so our farmer friend gave us a load to freeze, so added some of them too...….roasted the veg off in the Aga then blended with the stock and some cayenne pepper and black pepper...…..simple and so tasty!!!! Did have a little sample...…..will be a big hit for us! Add a splodge of fresh cream when we serve it...….perfect...….

Quiet night tonight...…...watching motor racing from Mexico...…

Always feels a long day when the clocks have gone back...…...not complaining though...…..

Hope your Sunday is a good one...…...


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> I think I need more tea. Later homies. Road trip coming (the outlets are less than an hour drive) but I will have both kids in the car. It will be my car taken, but there will be complaining if the driver is not me. Little one likes to drive it, to annoy older one, who then gets tossed to the back seats. If older one drives, little one will be complaining he does not know how to drive from the back seat. Well, older one does know how to drive, and I refuse to be in the back seats.



 Hope the trip to the outlets was successful! and the driving was done by you!



Tgrgrl said:


> this is the only picture I had seen of me



Beautiful picture, Mary Poppins!



Monykalyn said:


> Spent morning sleeping - he felt much better by afternoon and was able to keep a cup of noodles down.



Sorry to hear DS was sick! Hopefully he won't share with anyone else in the family



schumigirl said:


> We have sleet again tonight...….it is cold outside, although not showing as freezing, the wind is extremely cold for this time of year...…



Ugh! Sleet! Yep our weather is colder than normal, too! Just so dreary and rainy!! 

Lazy Sunday! Have so much to do but no ambition to do it  Making tacos and rice for dinner!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. A pretty quiet day today. B went to her last SAT class. She takes the test again on Saturday.

Found out today that our Thanksgiving plans have fallen through. We usually spend Thanksgiving at our friends’ house, but she recently found out that she has to have surgery. She scheduled it for the day before Thanksgiving so she wouldn’t have to use vacation time  for her recovery days. We have decided that we will do something simple for Thanksgiving day and then go to Christmastown at Busch Gardens on Black Friday. They have a package deal where you can get admission, 2 meals, parking, and a night’ hotel stay for a reasonable price.



pattyw said:


> Yep- some recipes I’ve tried just don’t turn out like the picture. Then I’ll try again and change the recipe and it’ll turn out better. And if all else fails, go out to eat!


 I think I may try it one more time. The recipe said to freeze the cheese for at least an hour. I think i need to freeze them for much longer. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, that would be my result Charade, and no one would eat my let’s see what I made. Oh well, at least you did not have to throw it out.


 Well...we did end up throwing most of it out. 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Patty, little one should get over it in a few more days. I can hear poor girl coughing, but at least she took a pill that knocked her out quick.


 Colds are awful. I hope she is better soon.



Lynne G said:


> They want to go to the outlets, so I agreed, but said they have to go to the zoo with me first.


 I miss being within a reasonable drive of outlet stores. Every time you mention the zoo I want to go. Hopefully we will get to the San Diego Zoo this summer. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Charade, that pic is hilarious! So typical of most everything I try to recreate off of Pintrest. I am sure they were delicious anyway. I haven’t met a cheese I didn’t like . And, no, daughter isn’t on a competition team, but she is in a dance troupe that does an annual show for a local charity. This year they are doing “Princess & The Frog” and she is Mama Odie. It’s pretty funny because most of the troupe are high schoolers so she is this tiny peanut dancing around with them!


 I wish B’s studio had a troupe like that. Her studio is all about competition. SHe doesn’t compete though. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Trunk or a Treat was so fun last night. Record turn out by the community. We didn’t win the trunk contest & I completely forgot to take phots of the trunk & our costumes....uuugh!! this is the only picture I had seen of me, I am hoping more friends post pics to FB later that shows our setup. #momfail


 Great Mary Poppins costume. 



schumigirl said:


> Weather is cold......we have 42F. Looking as though it`s going to rain which could mean sleet again. Not ready for winter yet...…….


 Ugh, me either. I would love a few more weeks of fall first. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yesterday didn't go as planned-boy came up shortly after I woke up complaining stomach hurt, tried to throw up. Made him drink some juice as I thought maybe just hungry - nope-promptly tossed that up as well. So no soccer game. Spent morning sleeping - he felt much better by afternoon and was able to keep a cup of noodles down.


 Hope he is feeling better today. 



schumigirl said:


> Always feels a long day when the clocks have gone back...…...not complaining though...…..


 Ours goes back next week. I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I am ready for standard time.  Hour more sleep for me, though will be ride home in dark, not morning ride in dark.  Then by time December rolls around, come and go in the dark.  Then really feels like winter is coming.

Cool and rain again today, so gray and damp.  Thankfully, no hail like Schumi.  

So what for dinner?  Steak on the grill.  Yumm, was it good.  Cooked them to a medium, and almost could cut with fork. Some left over, so steak sandwiches for tomorrow.  Also sautéed some fresh orange peppers and onions, and pickles to round out meal. 

MonyK, sorry to hear of sick kid.  Little one is still congested and coughing.  I told her to cough up a good one and spit it out.

Outlet then mall shopping, kids were very happy with picking up some new sneakers and sweatshirts.  Neither was crowded, which was fine with us.  The crowds will start Veterans’ Day, and by Black Friday, both places will see crowds.  The zoo was fun, as had movie prop decor as treats for the animals.  Sorting Potter hat for the bear.  So great looking, looked so real.  

Have a quiet and warm night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Boy much better today-back to usual. Not sure what is going on with him-2nd time this month he's done this - although last time he had fever too.
Beautiful fall day here-did some laundry,washed shower curtains and towels and cleaning. Well cleaning up until realized belt on vacuum cleaner broke. This model a complete pain to fix. That and with so much duct taped together may just have to give in and get new one, DH has been wanting to shop for new one for a while now. Probably need new rider mower as well-waiting on some good winter sales. sigh-there goes a nice dip in savings-again.

Had guy come get the black walnuts out of front yard today. This season is a good one to harvest-$15 per 100 pounds husked.  Our trees have had one of the best crops I've seen in years. Only this area of country has black walnuts, and should be harvesting myself i suppose-but those things are a broken leg waiting to happen.

Crockpot roast was good-fussy recipe with searing roast, sauteing onion and garlic and essentially making gravy in saute pan-but worth it in end. And fresh thyme and carrots from garden. Decided it was an appletini day after the cleaning.  



schumigirl said:


> So, we went shopping after we left friends house and got some butternut squashes, red, yellow and orange peppers, carrots and I had fresh chicken stock at home and made a huge cauldrons worth of butternut squash soup which will do us next few days for lunch and put around 5 portions for two in the freezer. Although I can`t eat onions....I can eat the very green part of leeks for some reason.....so our farmer friend gave us a load to freeze, so added some of them too...….roasted the veg off in the Aga then blended with the stock and some cayenne pepper and black pepper...…..simple and so tasty!!!! Did have a little sample...…..will be a big hit for us! Add a splodge of fresh cream when we serve it...….perfect...…


Oh my that sounds so yummy!!!!  and sleet?? nope, not ready for that here yet at all!!



Charade67 said:


> Christmastown at Busch Gardens on Black Friday. They have a package deal where you can get admission, 2 meals, parking, and a night’ hotel stay for a reasonable price.


Oh that sounds really fun!!!! Hope you post some pictures if you do that! Silver Dollar City Christmas by us is fun, but they don't offer the all inclusive with meals-wish they did. Black Friday we are the crazy people and like to do the zero dark thirty thing, then do brunch and mimosas. Maybe live music with friends that night. Was fun in Orlando last year but I did kinda miss our traditions at home.



Charade67 said:


> Ours goes back next week. I am not looking forward to it.


I am NOT a fan of switching clocks twice a year-too many studies out now showing how disruptive it is to the bodies systems. Just ZERO need to do this anymore.



Lynne G said:


> Little one is still congested and coughing. I told her to cough up a good one


 Ugh hope she feels better soon!! and yes cough! cough hard! have had 2 kids learn the hard way to listen to mama to cough or it can develop into pneumonia.



Lynne G said:


> Outlet then mall shopping, kids were very happy with picking up some new sneakers and sweatshirts.


 Sounds like a successful trip. We have outlets at lake (2 hours from us) and in Branson (hour away). None have been really great bargains in recent years. I find haunting Tuesday Morning, Marshalls and  TJ Maxx I can find true bargains-unfortunately that actually takes dedication and time LOL.

Can we postpone Monday for while?


----------



## macraven

_74 today but don’t think we will have many more nice days like this next week

Time for WD _


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Can we postpone Monday for while?



Yes, please!!!!!



macraven said:


> _74 today but don’t think we will have many more nice days like this next week
> 
> Time for WD _



Lucky you, Mac! Just downright depressing weather here! Hope we get some sun soon!!

Watching Sunday night football- New Orleans wins! Now for a drink and bed! 

Good night all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw 
Did you miss watching
Walking dead tonight ?

If it makes anyone feel better, my temps are going south this coming week

I’ll be joining everyone in whining about cold weather here 

Make me a member of the “it’s cold and I hate it”
_


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Boy much better today-back to usual. Not sure what is going on with him-2nd time this month he's done this - although last time he had fever too.
> Beautiful fall day here-did some laundry,washed shower curtains and towels and cleaning. Well cleaning up until realized belt on vacuum cleaner broke. This model a complete pain to fix. That and with so much duct taped together may just have to give in and get new one, DH has been wanting to shop for new one for a while now. Probably need new rider mower as well-waiting on some good winter sales. sigh-there goes a nice dip in savings-again.
> 
> Had guy come get the black walnuts out of front yard today. This season is a good one to harvest-$15 per 100 pounds husked.  Our trees have had one of the best crops I've seen in years. Only this area of country has black walnuts, and should be harvesting myself i suppose-but those things are a broken leg waiting to happen.
> 
> Crockpot roast was good-fussy recipe with searing roast, sauteing onion and garlic and essentially making gravy in saute pan-but worth it in end. And fresh thyme and carrots from garden. Decided it was an appletini day after the cleaning.
> 
> 
> Oh my that sounds so yummy!!!!  and sleet?? nope, not ready for that here yet at all!!
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds really fun!!!! Hope you post some pictures if you do that! Silver Dollar City Christmas by us is fun, but they don't offer the all inclusive with meals-wish they did. Black Friday we are the crazy people and like to do the zero dark thirty thing, then do brunch and mimosas. Maybe live music with friends that night. Was fun in Orlando last year but I did kinda miss our traditions at home.
> 
> 
> I am NOT a fan of switching clocks twice a year-too many studies out now showing how disruptive it is to the bodies systems. Just ZERO need to do this anymore.
> 
> Ugh hope she feels better soon!! and yes cough! cough hard! have had 2 kids learn the hard way to listen to mama to cough or it can develop into pneumonia.
> 
> Sounds like a successful trip. We have outlets at lake (2 hours from us) and in Branson (hour away). None have been really great bargains in recent years. I find haunting Tuesday Morning, Marshalls and  TJ Maxx I can find true bargains-unfortunately that actually takes dedication and time LOL.
> 
> Can we postpone Monday for while?




Monday is here MonyK.........sorry.......... But, glad your boy is doing better! Always good to hear........

The soup was gorgeous!!! For someone who doesn’t really like soup very often, I do make a darn good one.......

Black walnuts? Never heard of them........oh yeah, don’t go picking those babies yourself! We have someone clear our fruit trees of its yield every year, I’m not having Tom try to clear them up a ladder.........plums this year were overflowing! Some apples were abundant, on other set of trees had hardly any! 



mac.......you are more than welcome to join the folks who complain about the cold.........it’s going to get cold for you too soon.........

We have 40F this morning........but, sun is shining bright! But we’ve just had a sunshower of hailstones! Now it’s just sleety rain but sun is still bright?? Weird........

No plans to go out today..........

Waiting for new laptop being delivered today.........got one for my birthday in Orlando, but it was one of the little glitches and we had to take it back to Best Buy..........so ordered one from Dell and it comes today! Late birthday present but look forward to using it!

So, a day of doing bits and bobs around the house and some trip report hopefully.........

But, breakfast first..........hmmmmm........not sure what to have.........I have home made marmalade and home made blackcurrant jam........not home made in my home, but still home made.......  so it’s either toast and preserves or bacon............choices. 

Have a great Monday...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Good Monday Morning it is.  Gave some little Halloween treats to coworkers.  Yep, time when food becomes routine in the office.  Hey, breakfast can include chocolate.  LOL

Rain around 3:30 this morning, made everything wet.  Very dark and soggy commute.  But hey, getting a bit warmer.  59 the high, with a good breeze, but hey, no rain makes it a good one.

Glad to hear kid feels better MonyK.  It's the time of year when all are more inside, so icky bugs and colds are passed around more.  Yum, to that appletini.  Deserved, of course!  Yep, we only have walnut, not black ones, though we can buy ground or chopped black walnuts in bags most of the time, in the baking aisle.  I like using the ground ones in my one cookies.  I think makes the cookies look even better.  Don't blame you for not harvesting.  That's work, and you have more than enough on your plate.    And yep, I also check the discount guys, like Marshalls, TJ Maxx and Ross.  Sometimes they are better prices, sometimes the outlets have better pricing, and more selection.  I am all for getting sales, both kids have been adult sized for awhile now, and I thought kids clothes were expensive.  

Patty, I hear ya with depressing weather.  The amount of rain we've had this fall, has been way too many gray days.  Ooh, the pink sunrise.  Hey, may be a sailor's warning, but looks pretty and hope it means some use of sunglasses.  Would be nice to have a warming trend as well.  Think our chance of 70's is not very much.  Our average should be in the 60's, but we've been about 10 degrees lower for some time now.  Ah, the changing of the weather.  

Which means, yep, Mac, time to whine about the weather.  I think we all do, or well, most of us, not in sunny Florida.

Ah, tea is needed.  Ice with it.  Heavier jacket, sweater and long sleeve blouse.  Oh my, the heat is on!  

Have a great Monday, all.

And for all you cat lovers:


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And for all you cat lovers:




  Guess the "kids" deserve an extra treat today!


Yep- major weather whining here, too!! How many gray days in a row can we have???


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw
> Did you miss watching
> Walking dead tonight ?



 No scary shows for me, Mac! But- haunted houses seem to be my new thing, so who knows, horror movies and scary shows may follow!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Having a big mug of coffee in HHN mug this morning.



Sun is shining here temps are in the forties......will take that over gloomy and rainy for sure.


Hope all who are sick are on the mend 




Happy belated Anniversary wishes to Pattyw and her hubby




Have been trying to get ready for Halloween Party on Wednesday.





Have a good Monday everyone.  May your tea and coffee warm you’re hearts and home.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Sun is shining here temps are in the forties......will take that over gloomy and rainy for sure.



Sounds wonderful! 



Robo56 said:


> Happy belated Anniversary wishes to Pattyw and her hubby



Thanks!!



Robo56 said:


> Have been trying to get ready for Halloween Party on Wednesday.



How fun!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Having a big mug of coffee in HHN mug this morning.
> 
> View attachment 361910
> 
> Sun is shining here temps are in the forties......will take that over gloomy and rainy for sure.
> 
> 
> Hope all who are sick are on the mend
> View attachment 361912
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Anniversary wishes to Pattyw and her hubby
> 
> View attachment 361911
> 
> 
> Have been trying to get ready for Halloween Party on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 361914
> 
> View attachment 361913
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.  May your tea and coffee warm you’re hearts and home.



Hope we`re going to have the pleasure of seeing some of your wonderful displays again Robo……

they are incredibly impressive...…..


----------



## macraven

_I hope Robbie does post pictures 

She has the dream of a display when it comes to Halloween and Christmas 

Opposite themes but she does a bang up job with all her decorations!_


----------



## macraven

_Janet, does Dave still have that cd license?

We can have him drive the bus to Robbie’s house to truck or treat there and also see her decorations!

And we can have some side trips on the way back

Monyk will have food and treats I bet.._


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _Janet, does Dave still have that cd license?
> 
> We can have him drive the bus to Robbie’s house to truck or treat there and also see her decorations!
> 
> And we can have some side trips on the way back
> 
> Monyk will have food and treats I bet.._


I'm up for that!!

On Assisted living floor this afternoon-and there is a Halloween movie marathon on the TV (no residents watching it). What on earth is going on with Halloween 3 the season of the witch?? Wow it's bad LOL


----------



## macraven

_In my town, October 31 is the only night allowed for trick and treaters to go to door to door for treats

So with it being a school night, the event is done by 7:45 - 8:00 at the latest 

We get kids that come from outside our neighborhood 
I give candy to all kids and teens no matter where they live_


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Mac, and ditto for handing out.  With little ones on my street, they start around 5:30, sometimes even earlier.  I generally turn my light off around 8.  Don't care who comes, all get candy.  Woot, and candy we have.  

And me too, Schumi.  Very much enjoy Robo's pictures of her decor.  She does a fabulous job.  

Hey, finally a win, so dollar coffee.  It was okay, almost tasted like bottom of pot, but for a buck, not bad.  Drank all quick, as was thirsty.  And saw that a decaf pot was left in our lunch room.  Don't think anyone has taken any so far.  On Monday, that's a no from me.  Need all the caffeine I can get.  Back to tea soon.

And, brisk wind they said.  Uh huh.  That wind was doing a major blowing of my hair during my lunchtime walk.  Wore my sunglasses, but mostly just cloudy.  A girl can hope.  Gray and white blanket of clouds, so very few peaks of blue sky.  Nippy with the wind and still damp feeling from the rain.

Oh, and got a call, kids were fighting over the use of older one's car, the over talking was so bad, I started to laugh, told little one to behave, then hung up.  Have not got another call, so I guess they resolved.  When I get home, I'll be told if she did or did not use the car.  

With that, yep, time for tea.  Glad Schumi got her electronics corrected.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I'm up for that!!
> 
> On Assisted living floor this afternoon-and there is a Halloween movie marathon on the TV (no residents watching it). What on earth is going on with Halloween 3 the season of the witch?? Wow it's bad LOL



Halloween 3 is the weirdest movie ever! Absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with the first two or subsequent movies.......and it sucked!!! 



macraven said:


> _In my town, October 31 is the only night allowed for trick and treaters to go to door to door for treats
> 
> So with it being a school night, the event is done by 7:45 - 8:00 at the latest
> 
> We get kids that come from outside our neighborhood
> I give candy to all kids and teens no matter where they live_



We don’t get a lot of kids with where we live.......our village does a Halloween party in the hall though, and most go there.....it is very popular. Most of us make donations with food and decorations......it’s a good little event. 

And Lynne crept in as I was typing.........weather doesn’t sound great either where you are........



Yep, loving my new laptop.......latest birthday present ever! But having fun playing around with it........

Still cold. This winter is going to be a cold one........I’m always relieved Tom’s job never entailed moving to Russia for any length of time! I wouldn’t have survived those temperatures. Heat I can deal with.........

Time for a cup of tea........


----------



## macraven

_I can’t whine about our weather today or for the next few days

To have temps at 70 end of October is a good thing

But come November, I will whine with the rest of you
Exception with Tgrgrl and Nashville Trio as they have Florida weather 


Shout out to agavegirl aka Wendy
Hope you are healing and itching to get into vacation mode planning soon

Hope our dates overlap next October for UO/HHN_


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, hope Wendy is doing ok...….she posted in my trip report recently, but hope she is doing ok still!!! 


We have to be almost tropical tomorrow and get a high of 45F. Yahoo. 

Wonder if I can stay in again...…..


----------



## keishashadow

It’s not that cold here but damp to the bones type of weather. Believe there still is a sun up there somewhere.

Managed to get all the nights @ BWV I needed for Sept/Oct ‘19 trip.  Took some doing walking it/booking, cancelling, rebooking until I finally got the nights.  Crazy town stuff.  Only need to add on two or three nights at Universal.  No sense of urgency with the elimination of the youfirst program.   Probably will wait to book what I need for July trip too, at least until APH rates come out.  

Excited to see that a few days opened up next May at Aulani, snagged them this am.  Will combine with something @ Waikiki where we’ll do our touring of the area for another few days, then we’ll head onto the ship.  Trip slowly starting to come together.  Makes me nervous, all new territory for me.  Have had new guide book ordered for months, anytime the publisher decides to release it will be nice. 

Was going to do DL again pre cruise with just 2 nights @ Waikiki,  but decided we’ll try to work it in near year end in ‘19 or spring ‘20.  Just too much fun to rush it into 2 nights.



macraven said:


> _74 today but don’t think we will have many more nice days like this next week
> 
> Time for WD _



One of the best episodes in ages!  Going to watch it again tonight.  Was starting to lose interest, glad they turned it around.



macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> Did you miss watching
> Walking dead tonight ?
> 
> If it makes anyone feel better, my temps are going south this coming week
> 
> I’ll be joining everyone in whining about cold weather here
> 
> Make me a member of the “it’s cold and I hate it”_



Ha, define your new ‘cold’.  One of the few peeps here who would consistently trump me when i’d Whine about sub zero temps.

Now that i think of it, pretty sure patty living near the lake will follow suit lol

I still marvel how we get lake effect snow living 2+ hours away from it.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Having a big mug of coffee in HHN mug this morning.
> 
> View attachment 361910
> 
> Sun is shining here temps are in the forties......will take that over gloomy and rainy for sure.
> 
> 
> Hope all who are sick are on the mend
> View attachment 361912
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Anniversary wishes to Pattyw and her hubby
> 
> View attachment 361911
> 
> 
> Have been trying to get ready for Halloween Party on Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 361914
> 
> View attachment 361913
> 
> Have a good Monday everyone.  May your tea and coffee warm you’re hearts and home.



Enjoy, no party for me this year.  Rain for days, should get a break tomorrow with more showers on Halloween, darn it.  The ‘good’ decorations staying inside.  Going to place a live ‘dummy’ (one my DS) in car in my driveway.  Have it currently surrounded by large spooking things.  Will have him slumped over the open door window, then come alive, well in zombie fashion.  

First kid to cry gets two candy bars  hehe



macraven said:


> _Janet, does Dave still have that cd license?
> 
> We can have him drive the bus to Robbie’s house to truck or treat there and also see her decorations!
> 
> And we can have some side trips on the way back
> 
> Monyk will have food and treats I bet.._



Yep, CDL is still intact.  I think we should use a party bus, complete with a pole hahahaha



macraven said:


> _In my town, October 31 is the only night allowed for trick and treaters to go to door to door for treats
> 
> So with it being a school night, the event is done by 7:45 - 8:00 at the latest
> 
> We get kids that come from outside our neighborhood
> I give candy to all kids and teens no matter where they live_



They truck them in here from nearby town that doesn’t have door to door trick or treating.  No subterfuge, they pull up to my dead end street and unload them.  At least they complement us on how they appreciate our annual displays.  I buy enough for 300 kids.  Have yet to run out


----------



## macraven

_Since I have not started my diet yet, make sure the pole in the party bus is metal and not cheap plastic

We want no injuries..._


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, your place sounds like my youngest DB’s place.  Streets packed with both neighborhood and trucked in kids.  Hundreds every year.


Me, most I got was about 20.  Our cul de sac does not have continuous sidewalks from the main drag that our street is accessed from.  Hence, only usually neighbor kids, sometimes with their friends, with a few from neighboring area.  

I love seeing some of the costumes.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much happening today. I’m so sleepy right now, but it’s much too early to go to bed.



Lynne G said:


> Oh I am ready for standard time. Hour more sleep for me, though will be ride home in dark, not morning ride in dark. Then by time December rolls around, come and go in the dark. Then really feels like winter is coming.


I am just the opposite. I hate having it get dark so early in the afternoon. I actually wish we would just set a time and stick with it. I hate having to change the clocks.



Monykalyn said:


> Boy much better today-back to usual.


 Good to hear. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh that sounds really fun!!!! Hope you post some pictures if you do that! Silver Dollar City Christmas by us is fun, but they don't offer the all inclusive with meals-wish they did. Black Friday we are the crazy people and like to do the zero dark thirty thing, then do brunch and mimosas. Maybe live music with friends that night. Was fun in Orlando last year but I did kinda miss our traditions at home.


We’ve been a couple of times and always enjoy it. I make a point to avoid Black Friday shopping. Too many years of working retail.



macraven said:


> I’ll be joining everyone in whining about cold weather here


 I whine about cold weather, but I will also whine about hot weather. In my dream world the temperature is always somewhere between 65 and 80.



keishashadow said:


> They truck them in here from nearby town that doesn’t have door to door trick or treating. No subterfuge, they pull up to my dead end street and unload them. At least they complement us on how they appreciate our annual displays. I buy enough for 300 kids. Have yet to run out


Wow. We only had about 5 or 6 kids in our neighborhood last year.


Anyone remember the old Pace commercials where someone gets ridiculed for buying salsa that was made in New Your City? When I was in NYC a couple of years ago I was on a mission to find salsa that was made in NYC. I found some, and  it was pretty darn good. Tonight I learned that Walmart is now selling the salsa that I bought in NYC. I bought a jar, and it is now in my kitchen. I forgot to get chips...


----------



## bobbie68

Hello Sans  so nice to get back and catch up a bit!! It was cold and rainy here again today  but Halloween should be around 60 during  the day and 50's at night. I am glad Liv has a short sleeve part to her costume. The teens have decided this will be their last year trick or treating. The squad will go together and have fun.

Liv has now worked three days and really likes it. She has basically trained herself but is handling it well. She has some anxiety but that's okay. The only thing she is complaining of her back and feet. I found out she is wearing shoes not sneakers. I suggested it for comfort and she says no cause they don't match. I should remember when you're a teen it's about style and when your my age it's about comfort 
They are giving her more hours than she wants. With 4 college classes it's to much but they have a shift swap that works well. She just has to put her shift up and people always snag it. She gave up her first one Sunday. They had her for 7 hours and she panicked. I said it's fine till she is more comfortable. She will work anywhere from 8-16 a week. Charlie goes to orientation tomorrow and will start at the end of the week. They may end up working together some days

I would like to share some good news for Liv with you... I know that each and every one of you care from the heart  and not judge like parents I deal with around here. Every year each elementary, middle and high school (5th, 8th and 12th) select a student to receive the Superintendents award for the year. It is the top award for our district. It is based on academics, leadership, and service to others. Liv was called down today to the principal (she was freaking out and crying by the way ) but when she got there the principal told her she was unanimously chosen by the board to receive the award for her school this year. . She has been dealing with self esteem and self doubt for a long time and has been sad about it. Today it was so wonderful to see her so happy and confident. She really deserved this one. She has worked so hard and can feel proud of herself. There will be an awards ceremony in November.

Lynne Thanks for the info on him . I have not seen the show but it sounds like he has great ideas and I can use any help or suggestions right now. I agree a lot of it has to do with territory issues. I have multiple cat rotations just to keep them calm and happy. I know it will work out eventually. The zoo and outlet shopping sound fun. Ours is about 45 minutes away and I really hate the drive. Tea time is a great time  Thanks for the National Cat Day pic! Thanks for the congrats for Liv.

Monykalyn Thanks for the congrats to Liv on her job. I love cooking in the crock pot the food is amazing and makes the house smell great. Your dinner sounded great!!  Glad your boy is feeling better

Schumi Thanks for the congrats for Liv and her job. You are right it is on them if she makes a mistake. I keep telling her not to worry that she is doing her best. She has a lot of anxiety so it is easy to leap to the worse case scenario. I love listening to all the great farms and items you get and home made foods you have around you. I have this wonderful vision of what your village is like to live in . It sounds like you are very happy there and that is a wonderful thing. Keep enjoying your lap top new toys are so much fun


Patty Thanks for the congrats for Liv... I love the bundle up pic at Fright  Fest, you guys look great! We didn't get a last one we had that horrible weather this weekend and it closed. I am looking forward to our holiday in the park starting in November. Glad you had a nice time at the wedding. I am sure like me and all other owners it was spoil our  day! My orange boy (Alastor) will get extra treats


Mac Thanks for the thoughts of Liv and the job! She really likes her co workers and for her it's all about the people and communication. That's so nice that you give candy to teens and to ones not in the neighborhood. We always did too. Kids are kids and they really look forward to this one. I hear a lot of people around here grumble about the teens being to old. I have not watched walking dead yet this week the boys went to a concert last night and I changed my satellite company and lost everything I recorded. We will watch it before next weeks episode. I am glad that this season is better we were  ready to bail. I hope you keep getting nice weather

Charade Thanks for the congrats for Liv on her job. I like to tell her that training things happen to people all the time so it is not personal. In the end it will work out good. Your dinner sounded wonderful! It is such a great feeling to finish the class I wish your daughter good luck on her test on Saturday!!!  I know how these can affect them.

Keishashadow Glad to hear you are getting your trip squared away. It sounds like it's going to be great

 to Tink, Robo, RAPstar, Tgrgrl and all other Sans family!!  I hope everyone has a great night and a good morning


----------



## macraven

__

We love our girl Liv   !


Congratulations to her for being acknowledged for the great person she is

This special award will carry Liv throughout her life 

I know all of us here are thrilled for her 

I bet your heart is bursting now Bobbie


----------



## Lynne G

A big Woot!  to Liv.  Nice award to get.  

Just chilling.  Rain on the home commute.  Boo.  

Little one wants to make a coffee run. She is getting annoyed not feeling better.  I told her cold lasts about a week, but if she is not feeling better in a few more days, I will call the doctor. I do not think she is running a fever, so I do think cold virus that is keeping her congested.


----------



## bobbie68

Thanks Mac so much, it means a lot!... Yes it is bursting. It was not so long ago that I  thought she would never talk let alone end up in typical classes or get awards. She has made leaps and bounds with overcoming her Asperger's challenges. We are over the moon proud of her. We know that she will be successful and happy in life and that is all we can ask for.

Thanks Lynne ... I hope your coffee run was good! Hope she feels better.


----------



## tink1957

Yay for Liv!  A new job and an award too....that's awesome.

The kids went to Red Lobster tonight and had endless shrimp. .I wasn't invited since I'm on a diet, dang it.  I could really eat a dozen cheddar biscuits right now so it's probably a good thing I didn't go.

Hope everyone has a great night...sweet dreams to all


----------



## Lynne G

Yum to both Tink.  Yeah, dieting stinks sometimes.

Made my own mashed taters and just warmed up the steak from the night before, that and some brown gravy and corn.  Good meal last night.

Well, we have sun.  Mind you, a brisk and cool day, but hey, sun it is.  Hello sun.

And, remember, Mac's doing a Taco run.  Get your orders in early.






  Yep, a Tuesday, and tea for me.  Almost cool inside, and boo, had to use wipers to take off icy covering windshield on morning commute.  And in the 30's overnight, but the trick or treat kids will see almost 64 or so by candy time.  Then drops again. Hey, at least that means dry, and almost nice, better then some years, when we have had cold enough for gloves, very cold rain, and snow.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne knows me well

Chalupas tonight, ole!_


----------



## macraven

_My weather report ....

68 now and high will be 70 later afternoon 

Next two days 71 and low during the late night hours could be 42

November weather will probably change to no more 70’s

No violin playing for me when that happens

As long as we don’t get the annual dusting of snow this winter, all fine with me

The cities here shut down if snow flurries are predicted 
Schools close, some stores close 

Maybe one treatment of brine sprayed on our hoa streets at the most 
Everyone stays at home 

No one wants to drive in our area especially those that live on top of our ridge
So far, no cars have slid off the ridge since we moved here_


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I’m sitting here trying to kill time until it is time for me to leave work.

I went by my house on my lunch hour. I now have deck rails and the start of a staircase. 

Not having tacos today, but we will
probably have Mexican for supper. Tonight is academic awards at B’s school and our favorite Mexican restaurant is close by. 

Congrats to Liv on her award.


----------



## schumigirl

Well done to Liv Bobbie...…..she should be so proud of herself......and you too of course...….quite an achievement......and hope job continues to be ok for her...…..

mac...….we are cold here!!! And to be worse at the weekend!! Not looking forward to that.....we have 40F tonight!!! 


What the heck happened to this Dis most of the day...….tried to post then couldn't.....then it was just like it is for 90 minutes every day........

But, got some stuff done.…..lol...….


----------



## macraven

_I hear you on that Carole 

Couldn’t read all forum threads this morning and that puts me behind on my routine schedule 

My entire schedule today is off my routine 

I’m at the gym now and doing the bike first so I could catch up on the sans 

Sounds like winter has started early for you

But in 5 weeks approximately, you will have warm weather in Orlando !!

Hooray!_


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> she was unanimously chosen by the board to receive the award for her school this year.



Just wonderful news, Bobbie!!



bobbie68 said:


> My orange boy (Alastor) will get extra treats





It's sunny today!!! Only 48 degrees but it feels great! (for us Northerners) 
Yep- DIS was down for me most of the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

- okay, MonyK, couldn't resist.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, me too, no morning reading the DIS, not the same.  Oh well, glad they fixed whatever the issue was.  

I hear ya Patty, sun it is.  With a good breeze too, so not warm, but hey, sunglasses yes, oh yes.

Schumi, sorry to hear down right cold there now.  We did notice watching one of the English football games, that there were gloves and winter type clothes in the stands.  Hello heater.    It is why I told my DH, I need heated seats in the car.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, me too, no morning reading the DIS, not the same.  Oh well, glad they fixed whatever the issue was.
> 
> I hear ya Patty, sun it is.  With a good breeze too, so not warm, but hey, sunglasses yes, oh yes.
> 
> Schumi, sorry to hear down right cold there now.  We did notice watching one of the English football games, that there were gloves and winter type clothes in the stands.  Hello heater.    It is why I told my DH, I need heated seats in the car.



lol.....I was using our heated seats in the car beginning of October when we came home!!! I understand that one.....

I like a warm seat...…..

Funny thing is, I like the car quite cool even in winter...…..I can`t be a passenger in my sisters car when we go up there......she has it boiling hot all the time.....makes me feel yucky....I mean I know I hate being cold, but she takes the biscuit!!! 

mac......enjoy that gym..…..yes, winter is here...….unfortunately...….yes, dis seemed to be off most of the day with a few intermittent moments...….I eventually gave up and went to do something slightly more productive...….


Booked next Septembers flights!!!!!!    

Staying for a *MONTH!!!! *

Well, technically it`s 29 nights  but our overnight before and overnight flying home...….makes it a month.... RPR and probably few nights at SF too...…….

Already excited...……..

And 4 weeks tomorrow till our next trip......slightly shorter one at 10 nights......but so excited for that one as our boy will be with us.....

Bottle of champagne tonight as is our ritual when we book anything...….


----------



## macraven

_Carole, and the trip after September 2019 will most likely be a number to top next years trip

Just think of all the homie meet ups you can do next fall_


----------



## macraven

_Even though my suv is garage kept, I bought it with leather, heated seats

Was thinking ahead for when I go shopping in the winter time _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Carole, and the trip after September 2019 will most likely be a number to top next years trip
> 
> Just think of all the homie meet ups you can do next fall_



lol......would 6 weeks be unreasonable...…..

jk……….


----------



## tink1957

Too much time on my hands today so I booked our stay for next September...I blame you Carole since you were talking about booking your flights and it made me want to have something to look forward to....now I have 8 nights at Sapphire Falls starting September 10 ...wish we could go later but the guys APs expire on the 18th.  Hopefully it won't be as hot as this year.

I can't imagine staying for a month...it would be awesome


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Bottle of champagne tonight as is our ritual when we book anything...….


I'm celebrating with a tropical cocktail in my HHN 25 blinky cup...yes, it still works.  Pineapple vodka and tropical blend V8 splash ...delicious!  Looking forward to next year.


----------



## bobbie68

tink1957 said:


> Yay for Liv! A new job and an award too....that's awesome.



Thanks Tink she has been on  since yesterday!



schumigirl said:


> Well done to Liv Bobbie...…..she should be so proud of herself......and you too of course...….quite an achievement......and hope job continues to be ok for her...…..



Thanks Schumi for the congrats and the  for the job!



Charade67 said:


> Congrats to Liv on her award.



Thanks Charade



pattyw said:


> Just wonderful news, Bobbie!!



Thanks Patty yes it is 



Evening Sans I hope every one is doing good!  I just made a quick clam sauce tonight for dinner. Charlie had to go to orientation at 5 and wanted him to eat before. It is still chilly up here. Not getting out of the high 40's. However, I hear tomorrow may reach 60...I will say I am a whiner when it comes to the cold...Tomorrow off to register Liv's car however, she probably won't drive it for a week or two. My dad has to use it till he gets one. It is getting exciting!!

Tink that's great that you started planning a new trip... I hear you I find it very easy to plan one after reading about others it is just so exciting!

Mac I hope you were able to catch up on the DIS threads. It was so annoying  this morning. I had time and was so excited to post, but glad it came back. I hope your chalupas were good. Heated seats 

Schumi Sorry for the cold weather, I know how you feel. How exciting for the trip next September, what a great  tradition to do when you book a new trip! Enjoy



Charade67 said:


> Tonight is academic awards at B’s school and our favorite Mexican restaurant is close by.



Charade good luck to B at her awards tonight and Enjoy your Mexican dinner



Lynne G said:


> - okay, MonyK, couldn't resist.  LOL



Lynne Lol!! Hope you can talk DH into heated seats


----------



## Tgrgrl

Just logged on & congratulations Bobbie on sweet Liv’s award!!! How exciting & wow, such an honor!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Tgrgrl said:


> Just logged on & congratulations Bobbie on sweet Liv’s award!!! How exciting & wow, such an honor!!!




Thanks so much !! I know I am so proud of her!! I am glad she didn't take after me in High School .


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Too much time on my hands today so I booked our stay for next September...I blame you Carole since you were talking about booking your flights and it made me want to have something to look forward to....now I have 8 nights at Sapphire Falls starting September 10 ...wish we could go later but the guys APs expire on the 18th.  Hopefully it won't be as hot as this year.
> 
> I can't imagine staying for a month...it would be awesome



_Tink, again we will miss each other at the darkside next year

Next time have your people call my people so we can coordinate out trip schedules...

I returned home oct 12 and booked the fall 2019 hotel stay 14 hours after being home

No Disney for me next year, just the darkside and shorter stay than what I usually set up_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Tink, again we will miss each other at the darkside next year
> 
> Next time have your people call my people so we can coordinate out trip schedules...
> 
> I returned home oct 12 and booked the fall 2019 hotel stay 14 hours after being home
> 
> No Disney for me next year, just the darkside and shorter stay than what I usually set up_


What are your dates for next year?  Sad we are going to miss each other again   If only the 3 months free promo had started in September...I feel cheated since we would prefer to go later in the month.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Halloween Eve everyone  was 70 here today and sun was shining.





Keisha love the Little Sam you made he is so cute...... Hope your granddaughter is feeling better.


Bobbie68  to Liv on her new job and her award. I know you are so proud of her.....I hope this lifts her spirits.......she has done a awesome job and deserves it.



schumigirl said:


> Hope we`re going to have the pleasure of seeing some of your wonderful displays again Robo……
> 
> they are incredibly impressive...….





macraven said:


> I hope Robbie does post pictures
> 
> She has the dream of a display when it comes to Halloween and Christmas
> 
> Opposite themes but she does a bang up job with all her decorations!




Thanks Schumi and Mac for your kind words....I will take pics and share when party set up tomorrow before everyone arrives.




macraven said:


> We can have him drive the bus to Robbie’s house to truck or treat there and also see her decorations!





Monykalyn said:


> I'm up for that!!




Wish you all lived close enough to come for the Halloween Party.





keishashadow said:


> Yep, CDL is still intact. I think we should use a party bus, complete with a pole hahahaha



Now we know who can drive the party bus.....pole.........LOL you party animal..




macraven said:


> Since I have not started my diet yet, make sure the pole in the party bus is metal and not cheap plastic
> 
> We want no injuries...



  





Charade67 said:


> Not having tacos today, but we will
> probably have Mexican for supper. Tonight is academic awards at B’s school and our favorite Mexican restaurant is close by.



Hope B’s awards night was fun and the Mexican food was tasty.





schumigirl said:


> Staying for a *MONTH!!!! *



Always nice to have another trip planned for sure Schumi 




tink1957 said:


> I booked our stay for next September.



Yeah........you have your trip planned too 


Lynne hope you’re daughter is feeling better.





This would be fun band to have for the party tomorrow.


They had Trick or Treating this evening as it’s supposed to rain tomorrow.

Schumi you’re fella Mikey came to the door for treats.......LOL.......the kiddo kept to character said nothing just held out his bag and bloody knife.

Gave lots of candy away......may have some more Trick or Treaters tomorrow.

Did some more baking today

Frightening fingers



And some frosted cookies


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

_Cool pic
Cool black cat_


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...7DeAhWKesAKHQASDx8QMwhNKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8





​




​











​Have a great Halloween everyone...……..


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Too much time on my hands today so I booked our stay for next September...I blame you Carole since you were talking about booking your flights and it made me want to have something to look forward to....now I have 8 nights at Sapphire Falls starting September 10 ...wish we could go later but the guys APs expire on the 18th.  Hopefully it won't be as hot as this year.
> 
> I can't imagine staying for a month...it would be awesome



Fantastic news Vicki!!!!! Glad you`ve got next year`s trip in the bag already...….

We arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd...….


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, have 1 to 9 October booked at RPR, may do 3, 4 or 5 nights with Mickey before that.  Sad, will miss Tink again, but one of these days, and totally understand getting the most of the AP. 













Woot, today is Halloween, and a nice one too.  Foggy start to the day, but now the sun is providing a light golden sky, and we'll be in the 60's, with the rain holding off until tomorrow.  Perfect for trick for treating.  Candy bars ready, and I'll be pumpkin carving as soon as I get home.  Little one expects me to clean her pumpkin out.  Eh, don't care.  Will get older one to to turn on the oven and bring out a sheet pan.  We'll roast the seeds with some flavored salt, and yum when toasted.

But, lest you all homies forget, today is Wednesday, and that means:  .  Yep, camel for Keisha and others who need to see that this is the hump day of the work week, where weekend is then 2 days closer when Wednesday ends.  Happy Spooky Hump Day to all.

And, forget tea, will be going to get coffee soon. Just that kinda day.

Have a great Halloween Wednesday all!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I like to start out this day like I do every year by saying happy birthday to Juliette Gordon Low. Anyone else here a Girl Scout or the parent of one? I was never a scout, but B had been once since first grade.

Also Happy Halloween! I saw my Facebook post from last year and we actually had 10 kids come by, not the 5 or 6 that I thought. I need to get some more candy.

I get te get to work, but I will leave you with 2 of my favorite costumes from the past. 

My favorite:












Second favorite:


----------



## Robo56

Happy Halloween Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56




----------



## keishashadow

Happy Halloween all

Still watching forecast  hoping bulk of showers thru by 4 pm so I can bring out the big guns/animatronics 
  

Sniff, sniff it’s not fall leaves but trips i smell in the SANS air 

Oh la la cul de sacs...dead ends are cooler sounding, but admittedly  harder to turn ‘round the car lol.



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks Mac so much, it means a lot!... Yes it is bursting. It was not so long ago that I  thought she would never talk let alone end up in typical classes or get awards. She has made leaps and bounds with overcoming her Asperger's challenges. We are over the moon proud of her. We know that she will be successful and happy in life and that is all we can ask for.
> 
> Thanks Lynne ... I hope your coffee run was good! Hope she feels better.



Inspirational to read, congrats


----------



## schumigirl

Janet hope the rain stays off for your HHN too!!! Love the old monster meme!!! 

Love seeing all your cool decorations...….

We will leave our gates open tonight for a while, but where we live we don't get many kids around our way......our closest neighbour brings the grand kids and one close by neighbour has two young daughters, I make up special bags just for them....full of nicer stuff if I`m honest..…..

But, we don't go crazy for it over here yet...….except that one woman in the village...….she goes over the top every single year and it looks amazing and different every time...….she does a brilliant job. 

We have a carved pumpkin outside in the outside porch area...…..that's it. 

And we are planning to watch Halloween tonight...….maybe not the best idea......but hey ho...….

Dry and cold here...…..

Making snack items for dinner tonight...….crab cakes, Duck spring rolls, made some potato salad, spicy chicken drumsticks and thighs and some spicy fruity cous cous……..felt like a picnic night. 

Have a great Halloween everyone...…...


----------



## schumigirl

Friend sent me this from her twitter page...…..Halloween thoughts...….


----------



## schumigirl

And this one...…...


----------



## Monykalyn

busy busy days. Monday was all day work then straight to social for club-where we made beer, for our christmas party. So much fun, but I am pretty sure by end of night the brewmasters thought we were crazy LOL!
Missed taco tuesday as it was run, run ,run night-band celebration, soccer, and DH had final meeting for big Wingapalooza this saturday.
Work slow today, most staff in costumes.


bobbie68 said:


> Liv was called down today to the principal (she was freaking out and crying by the way ) but when she got there the principal told her she was unanimously chosen by the board to receive the award for her school this year.


Off for a couple days and miss this HUGE news!! WOW and congratulations to Liv!!!!! 



macraven said:


> _Lynne knows me well
> 
> Chalupas tonight, ole!_


 I have Mojo pork in crockpot for tonight, and makings for Cubans tomorrow night with leftovers...



Charade67 said:


> I went by my house on my lunch hour. I now have deck rails and the start of a staircase.


Nice!! Can't wait to start on our deck. Maybe next year??





Lynne G said:


> - okay, MonyK, couldn't resist.  LOL


  Well this weekend is a chicken wing cooking comp so....
Went to check the monsters this am-middle opened run door when she left for bus. Was still dark then, but light by time I was ready to leave. Gray and chilly out though but the girls usually come out around this time. Nope-they were happily snuggled on roosting bar in their box/coop. Guess they aren't fans of this dreary weather either



schumigirl said:


> Staying for a *MONTH!!!! *


 How fun!!

Suppose I should get back to work. Think only oldest is going TnT tonight, with his friend. We give out fullsize World's Finest Chocolate bars. Number of kids has been dwindling these last couple years-I blame the all the Trunk n Treat events-I get having one or two-but when every church, every business has one then it pulls away from neighborhood parties (and then people want to complain how nobody knows their neighbors anymore)

Is it lunch time yet??


----------



## pattyw

Happy Halloween all!!






Dreary here- rain and cool temps!

But... tomorrow we fly out to Orlando!!  The Joe & Patty moving company rides again! We're going to pick up the extra bed we had in Troy's apartment and drive it home!   But we will enjoy a day and a half of fun in Orlando!!!  Finally some sun!!


----------



## Charade67

Can I vent for a moment? I don’t like to talk about politics. I rarely even discuss politics with people I agree with. Two of the therapists in my office and I are on opposite sides of the political spectrum. I have made it clear that I don’t want to discuss politics with them, but it seems like they try to  go out of their way to engage me in conversation. Today one of the therapists insisted on watching some political video on her phone while standing right behind me. She finally realized that I was trying to make reminder calls and went into another office. She still had the volume up loud enough that I could hear some of it. Ugh!

I want to thank everyone this thread for keeping politics out of the discussion. This is always a fun place to post. Thank you all for keeping it that way.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> busy busy days. Monday was all day work then straight to social for club-where we made beer, for our christmas party. So much fun, but I am pretty sure by end of night the brewmasters thought we were crazy LOL!
> Missed taco tuesday as it was run, run ,run night-band celebration, soccer, and DH had final meeting for big Wingapalooza this saturday.
> Work slow today, most staff in costumes.
> 
> Off for a couple days and miss this HUGE news!! WOW and congratulations to Liv!!!!!
> 
> I have Mojo pork in crockpot for tonight, and makings for Cubans tomorrow night with leftovers...
> 
> 
> Nice!! Can't wait to start on our deck. Maybe next year??
> 
> 
> 
> Well this weekend is a chicken wing cooking comp so....
> Went to check the monsters this am-middle opened run door when she left for bus. Was still dark then, but light by time I was ready to leave. Gray and chilly out though but the girls usually come out around this time. Nope-they were happily snuggled on roosting bar in their box/coop. Guess they aren't fans of this dreary weather either
> 
> How fun!!
> 
> Suppose I should get back to work. Think only oldest is going TnT tonight, with his friend. We give out fullsize World's Finest Chocolate bars. Number of kids has been dwindling these last couple years-I blame the all the Trunk n Treat events-I get having one or two-but when every church, every business has one then it pulls away from neighborhood parties (and then people want to complain how nobody knows their neighbors anymore)
> 
> Is it lunch time yet??



Wingapalooza sounds fabulous!!!! Hope it goes really well......

Yes, where we used to live we had loads of neighbours, loads of kids, but many kept themselves to themselves most of the time........in this village we don’t really live close to anyone, but everyone knows each other as it’s fairly small......

I remember where I grew up and again, small seaside town but everyone went out trick or treating and we knew everyone!! It was a lovely way to grow up.......



pattyw said:


> Happy Halloween all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreary here- rain and cool temps!
> 
> But... tomorrow we fly out to Orlando!!  The Joe & Patty moving company rides again! We're going to pick up the extra bed we had in Troy's apartment and drive it home!   But we will enjoy a day and a half of fun in Orlando!!!  Finally some sun!!



Have a great trip!!!


Pitch black here now at 4.30pm! But good for anyone out trick or treating!! It’s at least dry..........



We are at 4 weeks out today from our Christmas trip!!! Almost forgot.........

Time to start making up snacks..........I’m not very patient making spring rolls up.........crab cakes are so quick and easy.......potato salad and couscous is done and everything else is shop bought........

Must learn patience............


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Time to start making up snacks..........I’m not very patient making spring rolls up.........crab cakes are so quick and easy.......potato salad and couscous is done and everything else is shop bought........



Yum!! You always have the best meals!!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Yum!! You always have the best meals!!



Thanks! I do love cooking.........and another reason I’ll never be slim!!!




Spring rolls off the menu as my filo pastry all dried up and just flaked apart....... I was chatting on the phone and forgot about it........

I have frozen vol au vent cases in the freezer......will use the duck mixture in them instead! 

Trying to decide if the Halloween movie needs wine or rum.........

Think it’s a red wine night............


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Charade, I call that rude.  We also stay way clear of political talk.  And I don't like to share my views anywhere.  

Patty, safe travels!  Fun time with some road trip time.  Always a good mom.  LOL

MonyK, wings and beer.  Oh yeah.  

Schumi, that's nice of you.  We also tend to not get that many, so full size bars handed out, to parents sometimes too.  I would guess it's much more busy about the holiday here than over the pond.  








      Yum,  pizza, ice cream and lots of sweets.  Yeah kids, not hungry.  Always enjoy when get a big lunch, then nosh for dinner.  I'll probably will bring home some treats for the kids.  Lots of fruit, cookies, candy, and cupcakes left over.  We always have way too much food, but hey, that's the enjoyment that lasts days sometimes. 

Sigh, time for tea.  Coffee long gone, and well waiting for the I'm outta here.  Lovely day, with short lunchtime walk, and was quite a lovely Fall day.


----------



## bobbie68

Sans Family .... I hope everyone is having a great day and getting ready for tonight. I just got home from being with my dad all day. I have to cook then give the kids a ride to trick or treat. Just wanted to stop by and say "hi"  It is not to bad for weather today. In the lower 50's but better than 40's LOL!!

Monykalyn Thank you for the congrats for Liv

Robo Thank you for  the congrats for Liv it was nice and lively. 

I hope everyone has a safe and happy halloween!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk. How often do you hear someone say I made some beer last night?  Bought one of those barrel brewing kits for the mr a few years ago.  Let’s just say it was supreme waste of yeast & time.

Hot tea break.  Soon will order the hoagie/pizza for just me & middle DS to nosh on while waiting for the ghouls to arrive. So far, so good on weather but it’s looking threatening.  We have large trees in front yard, set up my goodies under them so they may survive a sprinkle or two.  Admittedly Such a big kid when it comes to today lol.



Charade67 said:


> Can I vent for a moment? I don’t like to talk about politics. I rarely even discuss politics with people I agree with. Two of the therapists in my office and I are on opposite sides of the political spectrum. I have made it clear that I don’t want to discuss politics with them, but it seems like they try to  go out of their way to engage me in conversation. Today one of the therapists insisted on watching some political video on her phone while standing right behind me. She finally realized that I was trying to make reminder calls and went into another office. She still had the volume up loud enough that I could hear some of it. Ugh!
> 
> I want to thank everyone this thread for keeping politics out of the discussion. This is always a fun place to post. Thank you all for keeping it that way.



Mac wisely laid down that law when creating this thread, it’s a safe zone.  The written word in message forums can easily be mid- interpreted, better to avoid the subject entirely here.  At times the Universal vs Disney debate can get as heated, if not more so!  Have noticed more than a few people have developed a rather unhealthy attachment/identify myopically with a theme park; to the point where it can almost define them.  Quite an odd phenom!

I was a political party committee woman for decades and still work the polls.  I enjoy responding to the call to help register folks in voter drives, which (in our neck of the woods anyway) are not party affiliated.  I’m thrilled to see all take advantage of their right to vote, no matter what party affiliation selected. My motto has always been:  if you don’t vote, you don’t get to complain .  Well, not too loudly lol

To each their own, but it makes me sad and a a bit puzzled when people state they don’t want to discuss politics or religion with their good friends.  Notice I did’t say co-workers or casual acquaintances.  Healthy discussions on hot topic subjects (not debates) are engaging and interesting to me, others shrink from it.  I find it interesting to hear other people’s outlooks, but still generally stick to my own convictions.

Unfortunately, the country has become increasingly decisive, especially since the last general election.  Politics can be a very sore subject these days, even i tread a bit lightly.  I always respect the right of others to express their opinions, but it has to be in the proper forum.  There is a time & place for everything...surely, that doesn’t include work where you can’t exactly escape those pontificating.  A whole other layer if they happen to be your ‘supervisors’ etc..  You may want to express your concerns to the HR department. Surely, they have a policy in place to govern that, good luck.


----------



## bobbie68

Robo I love your cookies...OMG I wish I could bake like that!!  The finger ones are awesome, I have never seen those.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Monyk. How often do you hear someone say I made some beer last night?  Bought one of those barrel brewing kits for the mr a few years ago.  Let’s just say it was supreme waste of yeast & time.
> 
> Hot tea break.  Soon will order the hoagie/pizza for just me & middle DS to nosh on while waiting for the ghouls to arrive. So far, so good on weather but it’s looking threatening.  We have large trees in front yard, set up my goodies under them so they may survive a sprinkle or two.  Admittedly Such a big kid when it comes to today lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac wisely laid down that law when creating this thread, it’s a safe zone.  The written word in message forums can easily be interpreted, better to avoid the subject entirely here.  At times the Universal vs Disney debate can get as heated, if not more so!  Have noticed more than a few people have developed a rather unhealthy attachment/identify myopically with a theme park; to the point where it can almost define them.  Quite an odd phenom!
> 
> I was a political party committee woman for decades and still work the polls.  I enjoy responding to the call to help register folks in voter drives, which (in our neck of the woods anyway) are not party affiliated.  I’m thrilled to see all take advantage of their right to vote, no matter what party affiliation selected. My motto has always been:  if you don’t vote, you don’t get to complain .  Well, not too loudly lol
> 
> To each their own, but it makes me sad and a a bit puzzled when people state they don’t want to discuss politics or religion with their good friends.  Notice I did’t say co-workers or casual acquaintances.  Healthy discussions on hot topic subjects (not debates) are engaging and interesting to me, others shrink from it.  I find it interesting to hear other people’s outlooks, but still generally stick to my own convictions.
> 
> Unfortunately, the country has become increasingly decisive, especially since the last general election.  Politics can be a very sore subject these days, even i tread a bit lightly.  I always respect the right of others to express their opinions, but it has to be in the proper forum.  There is a time & place for everything...surely, that doesn’t include work where you can’t exactly escape those pontificating.  A whole other layer if they happen to be your ‘supervisors’ etc..  You may want to express your concerns to the HR department. Surely, they have a policy in place to govern that, good luck.



I agree Janet......with friends it can be fun!!

Before my best friend passed away 2 years ago, another friend who was the same age as me passed with bladder cancer......and her and her partner and I all used to work in the same site before we moved away......they followed a few months later and we lived close......we actually didn’t get on when we were in Scotland........but became really good friends and lived 5 minutes from each other. 

We were polar opposites politically of each other!! You couldn’t get further apart if you tried........but, we always had discussions about politics......and actually at times found we did have some common ground. So, yes, with friends I can be acceptable. 

Workmates, public forums and casual acquaintances no. 

And yes, cannot believe there are people who don’t vote!! 

And yes, the Universal/Disney thing gets ridiculous at times.......lol........

I’ve just eaten some crab cakes, couscous and chicken drumsticks and have a glass of wine with spicy potato chips and dip right now and all I’m thinking of is your pizza or hoagie!!! What is wrong with me..........

Halloween is starting..........time to slug some wine!!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Janet 

I vote every time there is something to  vote on
Local level, national level

But I would gladly tell you how much I weigh before I disclose who and what I vote for on a message board_


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Mac wisely laid down that law when creating this thread, it’s a safe zone. The written word in message forums can easily be mid- interpreted, better to avoid the subject entirely here. At times the Universal vs Disney debate can get as heated, if not more so! Have noticed more than a few people have developed a rather unhealthy attachment/identify myopically with a theme park; to the point where it can almost define them. Quite an odd phenom!
> 
> I was a political party committee woman for decades and still work the polls. I enjoy responding to the call to help register folks in voter drives, which (in our neck of the woods anyway) are not party affiliated. I’m thrilled to see all take advantage of their right to vote, no matter what party affiliation selected. My motto has always been: if you don’t vote, you don’t get to complain . Well, not too loudly lol
> 
> To each their own, but it makes me sad and a a bit puzzled when people state they don’t want to discuss politics or religion with their good friends. Notice I did’t say co-workers or casual acquaintances. Healthy discussions on hot topic subjects (not debates) are engaging and interesting to me, others shrink from it. I find it interesting to hear other people’s outlooks, but still generally stick to my own convictions.
> 
> Unfortunately, the country has become increasingly decisive, especially since the last general election. Politics can be a very sore subject these days, even i tread a bit lightly. I always respect the right of others to express their opinions, but it has to be in the proper forum. There is a time & place for everything...surely, that doesn’t include work where you can’t exactly escape those pontificating. A whole other layer if they happen to be your ‘supervisors’ etc.. You may want to express your concerns to the HR department. Surely, they have a policy in place to govern that, good luck.



Believe it or not, we have no HR department. The place where I work is not is group practice.  They are 4 independently practicing therapists who share office space. I am the receptionist for all of them. Two of the therapists only work nights and Saturdays, so I rarely see either of them. It is the other 2 that annoy me. Therapist 1 ownes the office building and makes most of the decisions for the office. Therapist 2 is the more annoying one when it comes to discussing politics. 

My mom is one of those people who has never voted. I don’t understand it either. Whenever she starts complaining about something political I just say, “Well, you could have voted.” And she usually changes the subject.  B is missing being able to vote by 8 days. I’m going to encourage her to register once she turns 18.

Another thing I will never understand is the Disney/Unversal debate. They both have their good and bad points. I will admit that I have always been a huge Disney fan. I actually enjoy all of the planning that leads up to the vacation. In the past we had only been to Univesral as a side trip from Disney. When we did an exclusive Universal trip back in December I was surprised by how much I enjoyed it. I think, for future trips, I want to keep my Disney and Unversal trips separate. 

Patty - Have a great trip.

Lynne - Love the cat pictures. 

I want to go to Wingapalooza and then to Schumi’s house for dinner. 

It won’t be long before the few kids we get start to arrive. We are giving out full size Hershey bars this year. It would be such a shame if we have any left over.

We will go out for supper after the trick-or-treaters are gone. Dh got some of his overload pay today. We could go back to where we had our anniversary supper. $$$$


----------



## Lynne G

Heck I have never told the kids or my DH how I vote.  I voted every time except for one.  When my older one decided to arrive on Election Day.  Made him happy though when young.  School District closed that day, as most schools are polling places, and he got off for his birthday.  Older one has come with me to vote when he turned 18.  I told both kids to always use your  right to vote.  

Dumplings and noodle from dumpling place soon.  Waiting for it to be made. Then welcome to the kids.  Candy ready and pumpkins carved.  Waiting for sun to go down to light them.  

Yep, Schumi’s for dinner and MonyK’s to party with wings and beer.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

And yet, I’m still nibbling.........

Picnics always sound so delicate and proper...........but, we are nibble fans! 

Is it bad I’m now thinking of dumplings and noodles! We don’t have places that do that close by......would need to make my own.......

Wine is dulling the fear of Michael Myers!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Thanks Janet
> 
> I vote every time there is something to  vote on
> Local level, national level
> 
> But I would gladly tell you how much I weigh before I disclose who and what I vote for on a message board_



Lol........I maybe wouldn’t go that far with the weight reveal........

Yep, every time voter here too........

Love when they send canvassers round the towns to bother us........they always ask.....may I ask who you’re voting for..........I smile and say no you may not, mind your own business!


----------



## macraven

_I made a quick dinner caserole up a couple of hours ago

Having goulash and cornbread for dinner

Mr Mac still taking his nap

Hope he gets up soon as I’m ready to eat.
Again.

Lol

I have plenty of candy for the trick and treaters

(I buy double so we have some chocolates in the house for us later tonight)_


----------



## Lynne G

Boo to You!


----------



## pattyw

Quiet night here! Loving all of your  Halloween decor & treats! And your dinner choices! Pizza night for us! No trick or treaters here! It's damp, rainy, and our road has no sidewalks so we usually only get a few kids. I guess the crummy weather has kept all of them at home! Hmm- what shall I do with all that candy I bought??


----------



## macraven

_I’ve had so many kids pounding on my doorbell and now does not work

(This happens every Halloween)
Lol

So I’m sitting on my front steps to toss candy to all the kids that come into my yard
Caravans of cars started pulling up and parking in front of my house 
They let the kids out to go up and down my street 

When the kids get every house in my block done, parents then drive up to the higher level of our ridge 

It’s a fun entertaining time for us!

I need to unload a lot of this candy as I will be the one snacking on it if I can’t give it all away...

I bought the good chocolate candy bars and some peanut butter cups and lots of sweets for those age of 3 to 4

They seem to love m&m’s bags_


----------



## Charade67

We got 5 kids tonight.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> We got 5 kids tonight.


_Just think of all the candy you have left to snack on...

_


----------



## pcstang

I got home around 6:30 last night. $200 of candy was gone in 45 minutes! Lights off and watched Saw.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we got around 20, only because 2 of our neighbor kids brought a bunch of friends.  Three one's came, then the huge gang, then 2 came.  All lights out by 7:30.  All came between 6 and 7.  How nice was that?  And while I had a bunch of candy left, at around 7:30, my DB called, he's out of candy, so older one took what was left, and now we have nada.  That's fine.  We still have some candy bought at that mall store, so I am sure that will be eaten quick.  I do have to remind my DB that I want my bowl back.  Candy was a gift, not the bowl.  I really like the bowl, so why I want it back.  

Yay!  Yesterday, the temp soared to 70 in the afternoon, was almost too hot.  Then after the sun set, while jacket was needed, was a perfect clear night for the kids.  

And another ya, another taste of Spring, with the high of 72 today, and mostly sunny.  We'll pay for it though, by Saturday, rain and highs in the 50's.  

Since it is warm, drink up homies, it's a Thirsty Thursday after all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  and since we love to talk about food:    .  So order Italian, and have a drink or two.  Enjoy your Thursday homies.  Just think, tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

That sounds awesome pcstang.


----------



## buckeev

Another trip to an Exotic Port-O-Call in the books..._(Betcha Milwaukee ain't been called that in quite a while...)_
Curds and Brats..NOM.
Now..Onto *THE REAL* Exotic joint!!!
Here we come *MCO*!!!
Piling up those RR points!!!


----------



## Lynne G

A big WOOT to Buckeev -  have fun and enjoy the sun and warm temps!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just think of all the candy you have left to snack on...
> _



We don't have kids come around where we live.....but for some reason we have a whole load of candy laying around......waiting to be eaten...…..unless I hand it in to the village nursery first of course...….



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 362556
> 
> Well, we got around 20, only because 2 of our neighbor kids brought a bunch of friends.  Three one's came, then the huge gang, then 2 came.  All lights out by 7:30.  All came between 6 and 7.  How nice was that?  And while I had a bunch of candy left, at around 7:30, my DB called, he's out of candy, so older one took what was left, and now we have nada.  That's fine.  We still have some candy bought at that mall store, so I am sure that will be eaten quick.  I do have to remind my DB that I want my bowl back.  Candy was a gift, not the bowl.  I really like the bowl, so why I want it back.
> 
> Yay!  Yesterday, the temp soared to 70 in the afternoon, was almost too hot.  Then after the sun set, while jacket was needed, was a perfect clear night for the kids.
> 
> And another ya, another taste of Spring, with the high of 72 today, and mostly sunny.  We'll pay for it though, by Saturday, rain and highs in the 50's.
> 
> Since it is warm, drink up homies, it's a Thirsty Thursday after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since we love to talk about food:  View attachment 362557  .  So order Italian, and have a drink or two.  Enjoy your Thursday homies.  Just think, tomorrow is Friday.



Jealous of your warm temps......we were so cold yesterday...….today is better......we have 48F. Not very much to get excited about...…....

mmm.....calzone day...….



buckeev said:


> Another trip to an Exotic Port-O-Call in the books..._(Betcha Milwaukee ain't been called that in quite a while...)_
> Curds and Brats..NOM.
> Now..Onto *THE REAL* Exotic joint!!!
> Here we come *MCO*!!!
> Piling up those RR points!!!



Have a fantastic time!!!! 



1st November...…..so can now say...….we go back to Orlando this month...…….cannot wait!!! 

27 sleeps...…

Cool but sunny day today…….grocery shopping done and now home for the day...…

Have a great Thursday...….



​


----------



## macraven

_Schumi is going back home soon!

How is your 2019 vacation schedule going?

Know you have a month in the fall set up but many other trips before that one?_


----------



## keishashadow

It poured, i wound up body’bagging several of the animatronics.  Made it even creepier lol. Wound up with almost 100 kids, despite the rain.  Funny enough was sweltering in 65 degree weather in a universal poncho over a hoodie.  Temps dropping 20 degrees today but still rain for next few days.

Added a haunted car to the mayhem this year.  Let’s just say one mom laughed and told her kids they had to stop home for a bathroom break after the maniac started to talk & the horn & lights came on


----------



## Charade67

Happy 50% off candy day! I managed to walk through the seasonal aisle at Kroger today and not buy anything, 

Around 3:00 today I heard lots of sirens. Then a client called and said that she would be late for her appointment due to the accident on the main road near us. This is usually the time i leave to get B at school, but she is staying for theater auditions today. I stayed at work until 3:40 and then decided to risk going home my usual route. I passed a business about a mile from my office and there were lots of emergency vehicles in the parking lot. I don’t think this was a traffic accident. I also saw a car from our local news channel there, but I have yet to see a story about what happened. 



macraven said:


> _Just think of all the candy you have left to snack on...
> _



Nooo! I am trying to cut down on sugar. My bos was really cruel today. She brought in a bunch of those bite sized Reese Peanut Butter Cups. Must resist.



buckeev said:


> Here we come *MCO*!!!





schumigirl said:


> 1st November...…..so can now say...….we go back to Orlando this month...…….cannot wait!!!



I am so envious. I guess I will live vicariously through others until I get to go back. APril is a long way away.




keishashadow said:


> It poured, i wound up body’bagging several of the animatronics.  Made it even creepier lol. Wound up with almost 100 kids, despite the rain.  Funny enough was sweltering in 65 degree weather in a universal poncho over a hoodie.  Temps dropping 20 degrees today but still rain for next few days.
> 
> Added a haunted car to the mayhem this year.  Let’s just say one mom laughed and told her kids they had to stop home for a bathroom break after the maniac started to talk & the horn & lights came on
> 
> View attachment 362653



That’s really creepy.


Now for the big news of the day....the deck construction is finally finished!!
Here are the before and afters.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi is going back home soon!
> 
> How is your 2019 vacation schedule going?
> 
> Know you have a month in the fall set up but many other trips before that one?_



We`re all set for three trips so far...…...two weeks in March......two weeks in May...….a month in September/October...…..that's the ones we have booked...…

Fourth one will be another December trip for 10 nights again probably...…..

Think that's it...…



keishashadow said:


> It poured, i wound up body’bagging several of the animatronics.  Made it even creepier lol. Wound up with almost 100 kids, despite the rain.  Funny enough was sweltering in 65 degree weather in a universal poncho over a hoodie.  Temps dropping 20 degrees today but still rain for next few days.
> 
> Added a haunted car to the mayhem this year.  Let’s just say one mom laughed and told her kids they had to stop home for a bathroom break after the maniac started to talk & the horn & lights came on
> 
> View attachment 362653



Janet....that is fabulous!!!! 

lol......I can imagine that mother!!!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Happy 50% off candy day! I managed to walk through the seasonal aisle at Kroger today and not buy anything,
> 
> Around 3:00 today I heard lots of sirens. Then a client called and said that she would be late for her appointment due to the accident on the main road near us. This is usually the time i leave to get B at school, but she is staying for theater auditions today. I stayed at work until 3:40 and then decided to risk going home my usual route. I passed a business about a mile from my office and there were lots of emergency vehicles in the parking lot. I don’t think this was a traffic accident. I also saw a car from our local news channel there, but I have yet to see a story about what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Nooo! I am trying to cut down on sugar. My bos was really cruel today. She brought in a bunch of those bite sized Reese Peanut Butter Cups. Must resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so envious. I guess I will live vicariously through others until I get to go back. APril is a long way away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s really creepy.
> 
> 
> Now for the big news of the day....the deck construction is finally finished!!
> Here are the before and afters.




Deck is looking good Charade!!!! 

I`m sure you must be delighted with it...……



Quiet night tonight...…..

Although knocked a filling out of my back tooth...…..will have to try and call first thing to see if they have any appointments available...…..it`s easier to meet the Queen than my dentist!! He is so booked up for months at a time...….I really should move to a dentist nearer where we live now. When we moved recently we kept on with him as he knows us and I don't really like new dentists......he`s very patient with my horrible gag reflex! 

Will see another dentist there if I have to...…..I was eating  junk lollypop I shouldn't have been eating...…..

Managed to eat dinner though...…..

We have to be hit by the tail end of a hurricane this weekend......not too cold tonight and mild, but bad weather is on the way...…

Enjoy rest of your Thursday...…….almost bedtime here...….


----------



## keishashadow

I think Carole needs to find a new dentist...in Orlando JK

It’s true, good ones are worth their weight in (dental) gold!

Just finished reading my local newspaper. In the entertainment section it described a ‘New to our area, fun for the whole family event’.   Intrigued, always looking for something new to do here

Went on to describe the festivities:  Food trucks, entertainment & games in the afternoon followed by the main event...of which I had to read twice as I thot it was a gag

The kids collectively stuff an effigy of a man, then it will get tossed with great fanfare onto a large bonfire. Did warn none of the ‘traditional fireworks’ would be in evidence as they are illegal in that township

I’m sure Carole already guessed ‘who’ is being roasted...Guy Fawkes. a few days early it seems. Thanks to my public education, had to google duh


----------



## Monykalyn

Can't believe it's already November!!! We only had about 20 kids last night-cold rainy and too many trunk or treat events taking away from neighborhoods. Son and his friend went around with DH while friends mom and I talked and had wine at my house    Boys got a haul! Smarties are gone from both boy's haul last night  yes this is my favorite!! Have zero self control around Smarties.
Keisha-that car looks fabulous! or should I say spooky?? may "borrow" that idea next year!



pcstang said:


> I got home around 6:30 last night. $200 of candy was gone in 45 minutes! Lights off and watched Saw.


 I miss those days! Did get to see the neighbors little boy-oh he is so precious and growing so fast. Adore these neighbors and their kids!



Charade67 said:


> She brought in a bunch of those bite sized Reese Peanut Butter Cups. Must resist.


 yeah my other weakness. We haven't had Worlds finest chocolate PB bears in house for a while now (thank goodness-kids and I both get into them!)



Charade67 said:


> Now for the big news of the day....the deck construction is finally finished!!
> Here are the before and afters.


 Oh that looks sooooo good!!! That is kind of what we want to do as well, although we wouldn't extend all the way across back as it would work with retaining wall. 

Cold and rainy and dreary today. bright leaves will be mostly on ground by tomorrow. 
Chickens were wet when I got home-but with their downy feathers underneath they were still toasty-bet the worm picking was good today.

Mojo pork last night was delicious-and made even better cuban sandwiches tonight! Made several baked potatoes as well. Then DH came home with chips and queso from a newer mexican place that friend manages. So kids should be stocked with food for next couple days. Son didn't want pickles on his cuban and I was teasing him about trying new stuff or how would he survive next summer in Cuba? He asked why would we be in Cuba? DH piped up "on the cruise". So yeah that is a done deal (plant the seed, let it grow, cultivate at right time as his idea-25 years of marriage wisdom).  And then dinner convo turned to Thanksgiving ( we are hosting again this year-which I don't mind-I love to cook Thanksgiving dinner) and Christmas. And Florida is brought up again-by DH this time. Told him I need a yes or no not a "maybe" by next week as I will have to plan days off, Oldest has already requested days off, and he comes out with his mom was talking about it too   Fingers crossed we get to Florida to see grandson and newest daughter and SiL over Christmas Holiday!  Will sneak in trip to Universal of course (AP's can't go idle now can they?)

DH taking middle to retry her test tomorrow am before school-the testing place we went to today only does testing on Tuesdays and fridays. 

Grateful for no politic thread as well.  My club is advertising our wreath sale and DH club posting about Wingapalooza-Friend posted on FB today "You may be sick of Wreath and Wingapalooza postings but at least they aren't ads for *** and *** (state senators)  You are welcome."  her post quickly wracked up the likes LOL! 

Debating on doing some laundry...


----------



## Lynne G

One nice thing about kids having a driver’s license,  need coffee, if I buy, offfer to go get it.  Woot!  

Just relaxing, and we too will have our glorious blue sky days a past memory. Rain and 20 degree drop in temp by later tonight, and lasting around the weekend.  

Have a wonderful night, as we wake up it is Friday!  Yahoooooooo!


----------



## Tinker-tude

Hi, Homies! 

It's been a few years and I just wanted to pop in and say hello. HELLO! We've all been sick at my house and missed Halloween. No problem, we never get trick or treaters this far from town, so we have plenty of candy to go around. 

May November be full of food and warmth for all of us.


----------



## macraven

_Back home!_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I think Carole needs to find a new dentist...in Orlando JK
> 
> It’s true, good ones are worth their weight in (dental) gold!
> 
> Just finished reading my local newspaper. In the entertainment section it described a ‘New to our area, fun for the whole family event’.   Intrigued, always looking for something new to do here
> 
> Went on to describe the festivities:  Food trucks, entertainment & games in the afternoon followed by the main event...of which I had to read twice as I thot it was a gag
> 
> The kids collectively stuff an effigy of a man, then it will get tossed with great fanfare onto a large bonfire. Did warn none of the ‘traditional fireworks’ would be in evidence as they are illegal in that township
> 
> I’m sure Carole already guessed ‘who’ is being roasted...Guy Fawkes. a few days early it seems. Thanks to my public education, had to google duh



Remember Remember the 5th of November........

Yep, Bonfire Night/Guy Fawkes Night is a massive tradition over here and has been going forever.........

Back in the 1970’s there were bonfires set up in any spare ground, even in front of houses......and it was lit Nov 5th and kids held sparklers.......I hate fireworks of any kind and still wonder why you’d give a kid a “white hot” piece of metal to wave around........but that was what you did.

Still goes on but more organised displays over the last 30 years......huge events in some cases......I would go to an organised display. But, sales of fireworks this time of year is a huge carry on.........and some of them that you can have in your garden sound like downtown Beirut!!! But, as I said I hate fireworks.....we both worked in the Explosives industry and I got my degree in Explosives Ordnance, and just can’t equate to “playing” with them as I know what a tiny bit of explosives can do........but apparently I’m an old fuddy duddy with that.......lol......

We already have fireworks going off every night in the distance........starts mid Oct when stores start selling fireworks......I should wear my “Grumpy” tee shirt this time of year.......

To be honest most kids nowadays probably don’t know much about Guy Fawkes.......so, it’s now just a fun event where you have fireworks.

Yep, good dentists are worth their wait in gold! No Dr Death for me..........



Monykalyn said:


> Can't believe it's already November!!! We only had about 20 kids last night-cold rainy and too many trunk or treat events taking away from neighborhoods. Son and his friend went around with DH while friends mom and I talked and had wine at my house    Boys got a haul! Smarties are gone from both boy's haul last night  yes this is my favorite!! Have zero self control around Smarties.
> Keisha-that car looks fabulous! or should I say spooky?? may "borrow" that idea next year!
> 
> I miss those days! Did get to see the neighbors little boy-oh he is so precious and growing so fast. Adore these neighbors and their kids!
> 
> yeah my other weakness. We haven't had Worlds finest chocolate PB bears in house for a while now (thank goodness-kids and I both get into them!)
> 
> Oh that looks sooooo good!!! That is kind of what we want to do as well, although we wouldn't extend all the way across back as it would work with retaining wall.
> 
> Cold and rainy and dreary today. bright leaves will be mostly on ground by tomorrow.
> Chickens were wet when I got home-but with their downy feathers underneath they were still toasty-bet the worm picking was good today.
> 
> Mojo pork last night was delicious-and made even better cuban sandwiches tonight! Made several baked potatoes as well. Then DH came home with chips and queso from a newer mexican place that friend manages. So kids should be stocked with food for next couple days. Son didn't want pickles on his cuban and I was teasing him about trying new stuff or how would he survive next summer in Cuba? He asked why would we be in Cuba? DH piped up "on the cruise". So yeah that is a done deal (plant the seed, let it grow, cultivate at right time as his idea-25 years of marriage wisdom).  And then dinner convo turned to Thanksgiving ( we are hosting again this year-which I don't mind-I love to cook Thanksgiving dinner) and Christmas. And Florida is brought up again-by DH this time. Told him I need a yes or no not a "maybe" by next week as I will have to plan days off, Oldest has already requested days off, and he comes out with his mom was talking about it too   Fingers crossed we get to Florida to see grandson and newest daughter and SiL over Christmas Holiday!  Will sneak in trip to Universal of course (AP's can't go idle now can they?)
> 
> DH taking middle to retry her test tomorrow am before school-the testing place we went to today only does testing on Tuesdays and fridays.
> 
> Grateful for no politic thread as well.  My club is advertising our wreath sale and DH club posting about Wingapalooza-Friend posted on FB today "You may be sick of Wreath and Wingapalooza postings but at least they aren't ads for *** and *** (state senators)  You are welcome."  her post quickly wracked up the likes LOL!
> 
> Debating on doing some laundry...



Mojo pork sounds fabulous!! I never thought of making Cuban sandwiches before.........thanks for the suggestions!!!

Hope the wingapalooza goes well........looking forward to having an update on it!!!



Tinker-tude said:


> Hi, Homies!
> 
> It's been a few years and I just wanted to pop in and say hello. HELLO! We've all been sick at my house and missed Halloween. No problem, we never get trick or treaters this far from town, so we have plenty of candy to go around.
> 
> May November be full of food and warmth for all of us.



Welcome back!!!

Lovely to see you post again.........enjoy that candy and don’t be a stranger!!!



Up early again........Kyle off to work soon, then hopefully get through early to dentist office........along with everyone else trying to get through first..........

Starving this morning........tea first............


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Tude, nice to see ya here.  Hope all are feeling better soon.  And yep, chocolate helps. 

 Oh so happy it's Friday.  And I might say, balmy out.  Rain around 5am this morning, so wet commute, but rain has temporarily paused, so dare I say, muggy is the word for today.  That, and roulette, chances of rain, with a thunderstorm thrown in.  Get your bets in.

Guy Fawkes is not as popular where I am.  While I may see a bonfire or two, does not drawl the crowds, and no fireworks that I remember.  Yeah, M80's set off near my house drive me crazy.  Um, do those fireworks somewhere else.  

HeHe, love the car Keisha. HHN style.  LOL

MonyK, always good meals at your house too.  Just spaghetti and sauce for us.  Also cooked some left over chicken breasts, so older one put that in his sauce.  A kinda chicken parm, but I didn't bread the chicken.  And all complained, somehow I have very little cheese in the house, and cheddar is not acceptable on pasta as annoyed little one said. Fresh Parmesan is her favorite.  Well, I'll go shopping this week-end, and we'll be a cheese variety house once again.

So, with that fab Friday to all, and .


----------



## schumigirl

Never saw the appeal of devilled eggs!!! But, I`m not really an egg fan at all...….


Well, managed to get a dentist appointment for this afternoon.....lucky timing!!! 

So, hoping he doesn't want to xray as it`s right at the back......gag!!! 

Almost time for lunch.......something soft and non chewy...…….hmm. Not sure.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. The rain has returned, but it’s Friday so I can stay home today and read or nap. 

I don’t think I’ve ever seen anything Guy Fawkes related. I just went and looked him up to refresh my memory of who he was. 

I like fireworks that are exploded in the sky, but have never been a fan of sparklers. I grew up in Georgia and we couldn’t purchase fireworks in the state. (Don’t know if that has changed since I left.) People usually went to South Carolina to purchase them. 

Thinking of fireworks reminds me of a story when B was about 5 years old. We were visiting my sister for Christmas. DH and I went to dinner for his birthday (Dec. 24) so my sister offered to take B to church with her that night. It was a candlelight service. When my sister tried to light B’s candle she got really upset and wouldn’t let her do it. My sister later tells me that she is concerned about B’s anxiety issues. I told her that B doesn’t have anxiety. She is only 5 and no one has ever handed her fire before. It probably didn’t help that she has recently had a fire safety lesson at school.

Guess I should get ready and take B to school. See y’all later.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, B's lucky she goes in so late.  Our senior high starts at 7:20am.  Little one gets picked up by friend by 7am.  Only older one was smart, his earliest class is 10am.

Dreary looking out, but warm. Was asked if the AC was on.  Sure feels like it.  

Time for more tea, liking that it's kinda quiet.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, B's lucky she goes in so late. Our senior high starts at 7:20am. Little one gets picked up by friend by 7am. Only older one was smart, his earliest class is 10am.



7:20 is way too early. I ‘m usually not even awake then. B’s school starts at 8:55. There is an optional “zero” period that starts at 7:55. She took the zero period her first 2 years.


----------



## macraven

_I was hoping Mr Mac would eat up our leftover candy

So far, I’m the only one making a dent in that candy bowl 

Have a great Friday homies!_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _I was hoping Mr Mac would eat up our leftover candy
> 
> So far, I’m the only one making a dent in that candy bowl
> 
> Have a great Friday homies!_



candy


----------



## pattyw

Hi!! Checking in from sunny Orlando!! So this is what sunshine is like!! 

Right now we’re in IOA waiting for Raptor encounter. Packing lots of fun in today and tomorrow morning. Tomorrow afternoon Joe and I hit the road with the bedroom furniture!


----------



## pattyw

Found cats at IOA!! Feels like home!


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome live reporting Patty, and thanks for a great picture with some cats.  Yeah, no sun here, and safe travels home.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Happy Friday afternoon........

Back home from dentist......wasn’t a filling, I had chipped the tooth itself..........very easy to fix.......no drilling, no injections and no X-ray needed. 

Pulled pork for dinner so nothing hard to disturb tooth too much......

It’s cold. But, heating is on and house is cosy.........and white wine is chilling.......typical Friday night......

Have a good one..........


----------



## macraven

_Now that’s a great dentist appointment 

No pain involved!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Now that’s a great dentist appointment
> 
> No pain involved!_



Certainly is!!!

It’s the only time I am afraid of needles.......I hate to get injections there........thankfully none today. 



Managed to eat pulled pork without any damage..........I think!! 

Fireworks going off in the distance tonight already......although Bonfire Night is the 5th November, the nights leading up to it especially at the weekends are full of fireworks going off. Not too close to us of course, but you can hear them.......some are incredible to look at but noisy. 

Time for dessert.........not good for the diet which seems to have gone out the window, but made a white chocolate cheesecake.......no bake one.......it’s fairly small though.......honest


----------



## Tinker-tude

schumigirl said:


> Back home from dentist......wasn’t a filling, I had chipped the tooth itself..........very easy to fix.......no drilling, no injections and no X-ray needed.



Happy Guy Fawkes weekend, Schumigirl! I love British History.

My oldest is wishing he'd had an easy day at the dentist. He had four wisdom teeth pulled this morning. 
He zonked out in the car as soon as he got in, so I went to the pharmacy to get his prescriptions. 
"About how long will this take?"
"At least half an hour."

One hour later....
"It'll be about another 15 minutes."
He was still sleeping away, so I waited in the car with him.

Another hour later....
"He's just finishing up with it."

Twenty minutes later....
"There you go. You don't owe a cent."

Not because of the wait, but because we've gone WAY over our out-of-pocket max this year.

DS's doing fine right now playing on the computer. 
I guess I don't need to worry too much while I pick his brother up from school and take him to a piano lesson. He knows where the pain meds are.


----------



## macraven

_The boy had 4 wisdom teeth this morning and he is doing okay now??

What a brave son you have

My boys were wimps and carried on for days_


----------



## buckeev

pattyw said:


> View attachment 362840
> 
> Found cats at IOA!! Feels like home!


Here at IOA now...We just saw them a little while ago!


----------



## keishashadow

Patty - how great to be wearing sandals and hanging with the ‘cool cats’ at Universal.  Enjoy



macraven said:


> _I was hoping Mr Mac would eat up our leftover candy
> 
> So far, I’m the only one making a dent in that candy bowl
> 
> Have a great Friday homies!_



Chop ‘em up and use in lieu of chocolate chips in cookies, nom.  

We’ve already made home-made blizzards here too lol



schumigirl said:


> Certainly is!!!
> 
> It’s the only time I am afraid of needles.......I hate to get injections there........thankfully none today.
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to eat pulled pork without any damage..........I think!!
> 
> Fireworks going off in the distance tonight already......although Bonfire Night is the 5th November, the nights leading up to it especially at the weekends are full of fireworks going off. Not too close to us of course, but you can hear them.......some are incredible to look at but noisy.
> 
> Time for dessert.........not good for the diet which seems to have gone out the window, but made a white chocolate cheesecake.......no bake one.......it’s fairly small though.......honest



Wonder if the cheesecake will make it thru the night before Kyle pounces on it 

I’ve set off more than a few of the smaller varieties but do know people missing digits from (illegal) M100s and yet they still mess with them every 4th of July.  




Tinker-tude said:


> Happy Guy Fawkes weekend, Schumigirl! I love British History.
> 
> My oldest is wishing he'd had an easy day at the dentist. He had four wisdom teeth pulled this morning.
> He zonked out in the car as soon as he got in, so I went to the pharmacy to get his prescriptions.
> "About how long will this take?"
> "At least half an hour."
> 
> One hour later....
> "It'll be about another 15 minutes."
> He was still sleeping away, so I waited in the car with him.
> 
> Another hour later....
> "He's just finishing up with it."
> 
> Twenty minutes later....
> "There you go. You don't owe a cent."
> 
> Not because of the wait, but because we've gone WAY over our out-of-pocket max this year.
> 
> DS's doing fine right now playing on the computer.
> I guess I don't need to worry too much while I pick his brother up from school and take him to a piano lesson. He knows where the pain meds are.



So going over the OOP max is a good thing afterall? Lol  been there too, once you hit it, it’s time to get all the stuff done you’ve been putting off before the years ends.

Sounds like he’s either one tough kid or the meds are working fine!  Does he look like a chipmunk?  Mine would never use the ice and faces got alarmingly large.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Patty - how great to be wearing sandals and hanging with the ‘cool cats’ at Universal. Enjoy



I know! Haven't had sandals on since we left Orlando Oct 6!!  On Wednesday, I had to wait for my windshield to de-ice before I left for work! Will be back to reality when we get home Sunday night!


----------



## pattyw

It was funny walking in The Studios today. There's still 2 more nights of HHN so all the Halloween decor in the scare zones is still up. Meanwhile, there is some Christmas decor popping up. And , they have a cute photo op advertising the new Grinch movie! 

 

Speaking of HHN, just came across our HHN tour group picture. A great looking group!!


----------



## Tinker-tude

macraven said:


> _The boy had 4 wisdom teeth this morning and he is doing okay now??
> 
> What a brave son you have
> 
> My boys were wimps and carried on for days_



He's doing shockingly well. He's got lots of energy right now for online gaming, now that he's had plenty of sleep during and after his surgery. 




keishashadow said:


> So going over the OOP max is a good thing afterall? Lol  been there too, once you hit it, it’s time to get all the stuff done you’ve been putting off before the years ends.
> 
> Sounds like he’s either one tough kid or the meds are working fine!  Does he look like a chipmunk?  Mine would never use the ice and faces got alarmingly large.



With three diabetics in the house, we frequently go over the OOP max. We shouldn't have to pay anything for the wisdom teeth, either! Fingers crossed. 
He's a tough kid with a high tolerance for pain, and the meds are working GREAT! He hasn't been using the ice much, and yes - his cheeks are very puffy. I'm thinking he'll hurt more tomorrow. 

It's pumpkin time soon, so I'm going to bed now. 
The kids will go eventually. 
Maybe.


----------



## Charade67

I am up way to early for a Saturday. B is taking the SAT again today and has to be there at 7:45. I’m going to make a good breakfast for her today.



pattyw said:


> View attachment 362840
> 
> Found cats at IOA!! Feels like home!


 Great picture



schumigirl said:


> Back home from dentist......wasn’t a filling, I had chipped the tooth itself..........very easy to fix.......no drilling, no injections and no X-ray needed.


 Yay for an easy dental visit. I have to go for my routing cleaning and exam in a couple of weeks.



Tinker-tude said:


> My oldest is wishing he'd had an easy day at the dentist. He had four wisdom teeth pulled this morning.





Tinker-tude said:


> He's doing shockingly well. He's got lots of energy right now for online gaming, now that he's had plenty of sleep during and after his surgery.


Wow, I was a mess after I had my removed and I was an adult when that happened. I know I was miserable for at least the whole weekend. 

Time to start breakfast.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wonder if the cheesecake will make it thru the night before Kyle pounces on it
> 
> I’ve set off more than a few of the smaller varieties but do know people missing digits from (illegal) M100s and yet they still mess with them every 4th of July.




Well, it`s quite safe as Kyle doesn't like white chocolate...….lol......and I don't like dark chocolate as he does!!! Will make him a flourless one today...….

Yep, every year there are so many injuries from them...….



pattyw said:


> I know! Haven't had sandals on since we left Orlando Oct 6!!  On Wednesday, I had to wait for my windshield to de-ice before I left for work! Will be back to reality when we get home Sunday night!



We usually have our cars in the garage at night, but Kyle left his out on the driveway as he was in late Thursday night, and yesterday morning it was pure white with frost......de icer was out for the first time this year!! 



Tinker-tude said:


> He's doing shockingly well. He's got lots of energy right now for online gaming, now that he's had plenty of sleep during and after his surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With three diabetics in the house, we frequently go over the OOP max. We shouldn't have to pay anything for the wisdom teeth, either! Fingers crossed.
> He's a tough kid with a high tolerance for pain, and the meds are working GREAT! He hasn't been using the ice much, and yes - his cheeks are very puffy. I'm thinking he'll hurt more tomorrow.
> 
> It's pumpkin time soon, so I'm going to bed now.
> The kids will go eventually.
> Maybe.



Glad he`s doing ok!!! Kids seem to be more resilient...….meds are good!!!! 



Charade67 said:


> I am up way to early for a Saturday. B is taking the SAT again today and has to be there at 7:45. I’m going to make a good breakfast for her today.
> 
> Great picture
> 
> Yay for an easy dental visit. I have to go for my routing cleaning and exam in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was a mess after I had my removed and I was an adult when that happened. I know I was miserable for at least the whole weekend.
> 
> Time to start breakfast.



Yep, I have a checkup middle of December......I don't mind check ups!!!! I had one wisdom tooth taken out as an adult.....all the roots were intertwined and it was a mess afterwards...….I had almost two weeks off work.....luckily we could basically take as much sick time as we needed...….but it was painful!! 



Saturday again...….even though I don't work I still love the weekend...…..

Lazy morning watching Murder she Wrote reruns...…..lazy lunch of snack items...….and spicy honey and mustard chicken for dinner tonight......easy to throw together. 

Was supposed to be going out for Indian food with friends tonight, but one has cried off......so Saturday night at home...….another group were going out and had asked us to join them, but didn't fancy travelling over an hour and a half away tonight as weather has to be dreadful....

Have a great Saturday....………………..


----------



## macraven

_Just reading about others dentist visits gives me heart palpitations 

Lol

I’m still looking for one since I moved 

Have a great weekend homies !_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just reading about others dentist visits gives me heart palpitations
> 
> Lol
> 
> I’m still looking for one since I moved
> 
> Have a great weekend homies !_



We really do need to find one closer to us......we still travel back to where we used to live, it`s quite a trek but he is a fabulous dentist. And being there yesterday reminded me how much we don't want to switch to a new one...…..

It is a hard thing to find a dentist you`re fully comfortable with...…..I dread mine retiring now!!! He`s early 50`s but is talking of retiring because he can!!! Don`t blame him really...…..


----------



## Charade67

I’m waiting for B to finish the SAT and totally dreading lunch today. Dh has decided that it is time to have a serious talk with her about her college plans. She wants to study theater, but really doesn’t possess the talents needed to be successful in that field. She has auditioned for several of her high school productions, but hasn’t been cast in any of them. For the few community theater shows she has done she has only been in the general ensemble. I know she is going to be broken-hearted, but we don’t want her to waste a college education. I don’t want to be a parent today.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I hear ya Charade.  Hard to not to give opinions.

  

Monkeys having fun.  Great not busy day at the zoo.  Even they bundle up from that wind.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, many kids don’t know what they want while still in high school 

Once they start college, all take general classes the first year and learn they have different interests and maybe just opposite of what they wanted before doing general studies that first year 

My boys all switched to a different field  after their first semester in college

We did the college search and visited them the summer and fall they became seniors in high school

They had their college admission secured before end of October while in senior year at high school

But two of them changed to a different major after freshman year at college

And they graduated in time in 4 years

Many kids don’t know what they want until after halfway through freshman year

What she is interested in now might not be the same once she begins her general studies _


----------



## Charade67

Well, that did not go well at all. 
The main problem we are having with B right now is she is so hyper-focused on one school, one major. She will not even consider looking at anything else. She will not go to any of the career fairs or college visits at her school. 

I don’t know which would have been worse: telling her now that she needs to consider something else or wait until she gets into college and gets cut from the theater program.


----------



## Lynne G

I would let her go where she wants, then let her figure out what B wants.  It is hard, liltte one is still not exactly sure and in his second year, older one changed his major.


----------



## macraven

_I did what Lynne did

My boys had our encouragement in what ever field they decided to pursue 

One of them did not thrill me with his future career path but let him decide as it was his life choice_


----------



## Charade67

We wouldn’t mind so much if she was choosing a major that she could actually have a career in.  Theater just isn’t it. She will more than likely attend the University where dh works. She will get free tuition, but it isn’t unlimited. We want her to be aware of other career fields. Theater students must audition ( I think at the end of Freshman year) to stay in the program. We want her to start considering other options now rather than later.


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...LreAhVsCsAKHZpaC1QQMwhZKCQwJA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## macraven

_I’ve spent my morning reading spoilers for walking dead 

Tonight should be a decent show 



Have a great Sunday homies!_


----------



## keishashadow

Busy weekend thus far, today following suit.  Mr got one whopping day off yesterday after working six afternoon shifts, Groundhog Day same shift today.   

Can’t remember last day we didn’t have some sort of rain. we should have a few hours of dry skies today, hope to sneak in tossing a few steaks on the grill.  At least one DS will be joining us.  Always toss on an extra on JIK, leftover steak tends to disappear in a doggie bag quickly enough. 



pattyw said:


> I know! Haven't had sandals on since we left Orlando Oct 6!!  On Wednesday, I had to wait for my windshield to de-ice before I left for work! Will be back to reality when we get home Sunday night!



Reality is far over-rated.  Not looking forward to that first day of dragging the ice scraper out of trunk.  

Thanks for sharing the pic!  In all the excitement I forgot to gather all for a 2nd one since jr was MIA.. Just as well, he prefers to not post it all out for some reason.



Tinker-tude said:


> He's doing shockingly well. He's got lots of energy right now for online gaming, now that he's had plenty of sleep during and after his surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With three diabetics in the house, we frequently go over the OOP max. We shouldn't have to pay anything for the wisdom teeth, either! Fingers crossed.
> He's a tough kid with a high tolerance for pain, and the meds are working GREAT! He hasn't been using the ice much, and yes - his cheeks are very puffy. I'm thinking he'll hurt more tomorrow.
> 
> It's pumpkin time soon, so I'm going to bed now.
> The kids will go eventually.
> Maybe.



Wow that is a lot of medical stuff, hugs.  One of my DS, diagnosed as an adult, asked me to pick up his test strips when he was ill a bit back.  Yikes, I had no idea of the cost pre insurance/reimbursement



macraven said:


> _Charade, many kids don’t know what they want while still in high school
> 
> Once they start college, all take general classes the first year and learn they have different interests and maybe just opposite of what they wanted before doing general studies that first year
> 
> My boys all switched to a different field  after their first semester in college
> 
> We did the college search and visited them the summer and fall they became seniors in high school
> 
> They had their college admission secured before end of October while in senior year at high school
> 
> But two of them changed to a different major after freshman year at college
> 
> And they graduated in time in 4 years
> 
> Many kids don’t know what they want until after halfway through freshman year
> 
> What she is interested in now might not be the same once she begins her general studies _



I still don’t know what I want .  Yep, mine were told 4 years and the bank is closed.  Testing in to skip the 101 classes, they were able to take amp up their freshman load & take the core classes that were geared to expected major but still satisfied the overall requirements.



Charade67 said:


> We wouldn’t mind so much if she was choosing a major that she could actually have a career in.  Theater just isn’t it. She will more than likely attend the University where dh works. She will get free tuition, but it isn’t unlimited. We want her to be aware of other career fields. Theater students must audition ( I think at the end of Freshman year) to stay in the program. We want her to start considering other options now rather than later.



It’s worrisome, surprised her school district doesn’t have mandatory college fair attendance in place.  All the schools do it here.  Job shadowing also is encouraged, along with multiple college visits.  Maybe they roll differently elsewhere? IDK

My youngest DS was in a small honors college of 100 students, within the state university.  Many in his class were theater majors from out of state, they had a strong, well-regarded program.  All participating in honors had to agree to complete dual majors. Majority went with teaching degrees, specializing in the arts, or speciality business degrees.   He recently had lunch with one of his friends who was home for a funeral.  The only one from his class who is working in the field, as a stage manager in NYC.  It’s always nice to have a fall back in place to pay the bills while you pursue your passion.  Good luck!


----------



## macraven

_Finally the boards are back up .....

Bummer when they have been going down last few days_


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

At lunch now...just popping in to say hi and share a few pics of the latest member of our family...here's Jack.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, I had typed out two hours worth of trip report...….then the board went off.....

You`d think they would give some sort of warning if they`re putting the boards off......it`s bad enough they go down for 90 minutes every day!!!! Don`t know of any other board anywhere that does that. 



Vicki......jack is beautiful!!!! Oh my goodness how old is he...…..


----------



## tink1957

He's 9 months old.  Our store does community service projects for local schools and other organizations.  The last one was at a local animal shelter...I knew Trey would come back with a friend for Sasha since he was working on the project and he did.


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon all.  As beautiful, blue sky sunny day 21 years ago, the day that older one was born.  Oh my gosh, I have a 21 year old.  Not that old am I?  LOL

Errand running and birthday dinner at place older one picks.  Yum, and alcohol for him.  Maybe a Big Azzz Martini.  Whatever, all will enjoy the place he wants to go to.

Have a blessed Sunday, and love that dog Tink.


----------



## macraven

To Lynne’s son!


I bet you have fond memories of becoming a mom 21 years ago


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> He's 9 months old.  Our store does community service projects for local schools and other organizations.  The last one was at a local animal shelter...I knew Trey would come back with a friend for Sasha since he was working on the project and he did.



Let me guess, would Jack have anything to do with HHN’s iconic maniac? 

Isn’t it great when your adult kid’s do something so amazing?you done good

Lynne have fun celebrating your Ds’s big day  & buying him that first (legal) drink.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> At lunch now...just popping in to say hi and share a few pics of the latest member of our family...here's Jack.



He's beautiful!!



Lynne G said:


> Afternoon all. As beautiful, blue sky sunny day 21 years ago, the day that older one was born. Oh my gosh, I have a 21 year old. Not that old am I? LOL



to DS!!!!


Hello from West Virginia!!    The weather has been beautiful on our drive home!!


----------



## macraven

Pattyw 
Do you work Monday morning?

You still have a long drive before reaching home


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw
> Do you work Monday morning?
> 
> You still have a long drive before reaching home



Yep- both of us have busy days tomorrow 

We slept in this morning and the clocks going back an hour helped!

Driving through Pittsburgh now!!


----------



## macraven

_Hope you waved to the homies when you went through PA

_


----------



## pattyw

Yep! Did a long distance  to Lynne and  to Keisha who we drove right by!

Brrr - in Erie PA for a quick fuel up and snack. 47 degrees! We’re almost home!


----------



## macraven

_Yay
You will be home soon
And be greeted by all your cats.._


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I made the mistake of taking a nap today, so now I am wide awake. I’m going to be useless in the morning.

Things are already starting to look up on the college front. Now that she has taken time to think about it, B has come up with some other areas of interest. Today she mentioned history, chemistry, and forensic science. That last one really surprised me.  This coming weekend she will be attending a weekend program at dh’s university. She should be able to visit classes in all of those areas. 



keishashadow said:


> I still don’t know what I want . Yep, mine were told 4 years and the bank is closed. Testing in to skip the 101 classes, they were able to take amp up their freshman load & take the core classes that were geared to expected major but still satisfied the overall requirements.


I still don’t know what I want to be when I grow up. I never completed a degree. I really have no excuse for not going back to school. I just haven’t.
B took a dual enrollment math class last year and is in a dual enrollment English class this year. No AP classes though. She will be able to transfer in 12 credit hours.



keishashadow said:


> It’s worrisome, surprised her school district doesn’t have mandatory college fair attendance in place. All the schools do it here. Job shadowing also is encouraged, along with multiple college visits. Maybe they roll differently elsewhere? IDK


Sadly nothing is mandatory. I have encouraged her to start going to the college visits and any career opportunities.



tink1957 said:


> At lunch now...just popping in to say hi and share a few pics of the latest member of our family...here's Jack


 Aww...he’s a cutie.



Lynne G said:


> Afternoon all. As beautiful, blue sky sunny day 21 years ago, the day that older one was born. Oh my gosh, I have a 21 year old. Not that old am I? LOL


 Happy birthday!



pattyw said:


> Hello from West Virginia!!  The weather has been beautiful on our drive home!!


 Hope you made it home safely and aren’t too tired in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

ah yeah, it's Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Sometimes it feels that way.  

Charade, that's great B is looking at other options to major in.  Little one is pretty sure her major, just trying to find which school is the best fit.  And not wanting to commute.

Patty, hope you got home safely.  Yeah, a 47 degree rainy start for today.  Time for coffee.

Tink, hope pup is doing well.  May your coffee be hot and plentiful too.

Mac and Robo, that goes to ya too, coffee hot and lots of mugs of it.

RAPstar, hope you are enjoying fun, and that goes for Buckeev too.

Wendy, hope the healing continues and you are feeling much better.  Countdown is less than a year now.  Wahoo!

Keisha, hope the family is doing better.

Dude, hope your son's mouth is feeling better and he's eating everything a teen does eat.

Schumi, good afternoon, almost.  Hope you had a lovely, lush breakfast and may be bopping around this morning.  Hope your tea was hot and numerous as well.

So, time for tea.  It's actually almost hot, no AC seems to be working, yet.  Dark, even with the time change.  Rainy 2 days in store.  Sigh, at least the snow is still a far away thought.  But cold rain is still not fun.  Yep, fall is in force, and our trees beg for picture taking.  Lots of golds, greens, yellows, browns, and oranges.  Some views from the high roads over the valley, so gorgeous in the bright sunny, blue sky, yesterday.  Makes the clouds and rain so appropriate for a Monday.

Have a most excellent Monday all.  Oh yeah, and if you need something sweet:  .  So grab a doughnut or two.


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies!_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Hope you made it home safely and aren’t too tired in the morning.



Thanks, Charade! Arrived home after midnight! Tired this morning- bedtime will be early tonight



Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope you got home safely. Yeah, a 47 degree rainy start for today. Time for coffee.



Thanks, Lynne! Very long drive! But made it safe and sound! Tired but glad to be home! Yep- our weather is the same- cold & damp! Another cup of coffee here, and then some green tea!

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## macraven

_When is your next trip pattyw?_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _When is your next trip pattyw?_



We're planning to spend Thanksgiving with Kyle & Erin in Ft. Lauderdale and we're taking my mom with us!  Thanksgiving on the beach!   Thankfully, Southwest rates cooperated and they kept going down! Never thought we'd get cheap Thanksgiving fares! Hmm, what should I do with those credits I have for us????


----------



## macraven

_Well, you still have December with no trips planned for that month....

Just saying_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Well, you still have December with no trips planned for that month....
> 
> Just saying_



Mac- I like your way of thinking!!  We've never done Universal at Christmas time! I need to work a lot of extra hours!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday, again. And dentist talk! Good to hear all the dental issue patients seem to be doing ok!


pattyw said:


> Found cats at IOA!! Feels like home!


 LOL! Love the picture!! And the RIP picture!
 Dh was dropping off a load of chocolate (100 cases) at a Boys& Girls club yesterday for volleyball team fundraiser and he calls on way home to say he almost brought a cat home!! Apparently a neighbors cat saw the open door to a nice warm car and tried to hitchhike-he heard it meowing on drive home.



Charade67 said:


> I don’t want to be a parent today.


 I understand!! Glad B has been thinking of back up options. My middle is being as stubborn-convinced Air force academy even though she has done no ROTC etc. And she spends her time writing and graphic design.



Lynne G said:


> Monkeys having fun.


 Cute!!



tink1957 said:


> here's Jack


 Oh he is adorable!!



Lynne G said:


> I have a 21 year old. Not that old am I? LOL


  Nope! Happy birthday to fully legal adult!



pattyw said:


> We've never done Universal at Christmas time! I need to work a lot of extra hours!


Yeah DH is gonna have to make up his mind on that for us very soon. My December calendar is packed and if I need to get someone to cover then I need to arrange that very soon.  Problem is I need to take an extra day off in middle of month due to friends' party-it is the annual "rent the movie theater out and get crazy watching Christmas Vacation" birthday party/Christmas party-No one is any shape to work the next day but the best time with friends!

Wingapalooza huge success. Oh my gosh were we busy!! The guys are hoping when numbers are finalized they got close to $90-100K. Great bands this year-newer ones to this event: local bands do this for free-if they play this event or our chili cook off in February they are pretty much guaranteed to get paying gigs on regular basis at the bars. Still sore today. Probably didn't help that we start the day off with screwdrivers/bloody mary's on saturday am-we start around 9am getting last minute stuff done.  Event 11- 5, clean up done by 7, then dinner at local bar that makes best patty melts and tots (we do this after both big events) and then onto bar that some of the bands play at (we show up to pay cover and support our bands that play our events). Hit a wall at 11pm though! Uber guy said it was slow night - think our winga event may have worn people out?? And our club's booth won 3 awards - 2 for the sauces and one for money raised!! A few of us with our various "wing chick" shirts in front of our booth in the am
And we have an official driver - the 16 year old passed her test friday. She drove me and friend downtown Saturday morning (we uber after the event knowing we will be drinking). She has a Chief Mentor meeting tomorrow (even though no school today or tomorrow) and she is excited to drive herself LOL.

Icky gray rainy day today, warm up tomorrow and then the dreaded "s" word in forecast for end of week...need to get the coop winterized tomorrow I guess.

Back to work!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Wingapalooza huge success.







Monykalyn said:


> And we have an official driver - the 16 year old passed her test friday. She drove me and friend downtown Saturday morning (we uber after the event knowing we will be drinking). She has a Chief Mentor meeting tomorrow (even though no school today or tomorrow) and she is excited to drive herself LOL.




 Yay for DD!! How wonderful!!



Monykalyn said:


> dreaded "s" word in forecast for end of week



NOOOOOO!!!! It's coming our way, too


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Congrats on the wings fund raiser MonyK, and say wahoo to the new driver, middle kid.  So nice to be able to say, go to practice and pick up food so mom taxi does not have to.  That, and ouch the rise in my car insurance with 2 drivers under 25.  

Rainy night, and cool out.  DH woke me up several times last night, so came home, could not get warm, grabbed a blanket and fell asleep.  By 6, little one wanted Chinese, so she ordered and picked up.  She woke me up, and Yum, soup and egg rolls for me.  

Have a nice night all.


----------



## keishashadow

A egg roll sounds good right now, topped off with a steaming pot of tea. 

Boy, today absolutely flew by.  Almost forgot to renew my U AP, just 6 days out from missing the grace period  nice to get the extra 6 months

Did some xmas shopping, way behind there vs my norm.  Trying to trim ‘da fat’ this year.

Don’t forget tomorrow to vote early...and often.  Will interject a JK, it’s A familiar joshing retort in the north.  I was skooled on these boards that the south doesn’t roll with the joke.

Patty how many driving trips for you to FL this year?  seems like bunches.  You are road warriors!  When we bought tix to MCO for the trip the weekend after thanksgiving last year, it was a few months past the opening bell.  The prices were triple what we were accustomed to paying.  I balked, the mr insisted on rolling the dice. Was nice to have the credits burning that hole in our pocket this year!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Yum, soup and egg rolls for me.



Sounds great! 

Put my pajamas on when I got home from my hair salon appointment- at 7:30! A little rum, a little Monday Night Football and off to bed!

Lynne-hope you have a better night's sleep tonight!

Good night all!!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Patty how many driving trips for you to FL this year? seems like bunches. You are road warriors! When we bought tix to MCO for the trip the weekend after thanksgiving last year, it was a few months past the opening bell. The prices were triple what we were accustomed to paying. I balked, the mr insisted on rolling the dice. Was nice to have the credits burning that hole in our pocket this year!




I've done 4 Florida drives this year  January, June, August, and November! Luckily we drove only one way and flew the other way! That was exhausting enough! Hopefully we're done with the driving now! 

I bought the Thx tickets shortly after they went on sale in May- yikes they were high! Never thought they would go down but they did!! Our flight down on 11/21 is only $129 and the way back on 11/24 is $232. They started out at around $252 down and $344 back! Nice credits for us, too!!


----------



## Charade67

I went to write a post about an hour ago and managed to fall asleep before I even opened my iPad. 

Today was payday and brilliant me managed to shortchange myself by 10 hours. We don’t have any type of time keeping system. I just write my hours on a time sheet. I  didn’t add my hours correctly and my boss didn’t catch it either. She offered to write another check, but I told her she could wait and add it to the next pay period.



pattyw said:


> We've never done Universal at Christmas time! I need to work a lot of extra hours!!


I was at Universal the week before Christmas last year. It was really crowded, but still a lot of fun. 



Monykalyn said:


> Icky gray rainy day today, warm up tomorrow and then the dreaded "s" word in forecast for end of week...need to get the coop winterized tomorrow I guess.


Some forecasts are showing snow in our area next Wednesday. I don’t think we have ever had snow in November for all the years I have lived here. 



keishashadow said:


> Did some xmas shopping, way behind there vs my norm. Trying to trim ‘da fat’ this year.


 I have already started a little shopping too. THe only thing B has asked for is a bigger bookcase. I have no idea what else to get for her. Both she and dh have birthdays coming up too.

Since B is off school tomorrow I decided to take the day off too. We were going to go to the drive through safari park, but we are supposed to get more rain tomorrow.I am trying to figure out something that we can do indoors.


----------



## buckeev

So.Dang.Tired. 
And.FULL! 
1st day of Epcot F&W today went pretty good. Rainless park days are a bit easier to navigate....We made 5 or 8 stops and most of the offerings were delicious. And then of course, we had to make our obligatory Le Cellier visit.... NOMMMMM as always! We had planned on doing another day or two of the festival, but then those nice folks at Universal decided to “Celebrate” Will Byers Disappearance Day. So...Off to STRANGER THINGS again in the morning...FOR FREE! (We’re still gonna get back over to AK to fly through PANDORA...1st time I’ve been able to snag FPS for it...so pretty stoked ‘bout that!).


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev

You can sleep on the plane ride home 
So if you are pooped out now, catch your second wind later on the plane 

Of course that might be days from now but .....have fun now !

I never made it to the parks when I was at the motherland in late September 
So pandora and the new stuff I read others reviews about it

Big hint there so you will let me know how cool they ride is

I bet you liked stranger things 

_


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome live reporting from Buckeev.  Yep, petal to the metal until the ride back to the airport.  

Patty, so nice to spend Thanksgiving with the Ft. L crowd.  Yep, the high on Saturday is 47, so this 68 degree high with a line of thunderstorms to greet the mid day, is welcome this time of year.  It's been a rainy year.  

Yep, we braved the mouse crowds over Christmas, and ended the year with Harry, last year.  In years past, we've swam with the dolphins for Christmas, visited the Mouse only to party, then ended the year with Harry.  Many a year Christmas in Orlando since little one started high school soccer.  Then our end of summer jaunts ended for awhile.  I love a warm holiday season.  Snow, um no, the older I get.

Yep, the Christmas gift buying train has left the station at least a month ago.  I buy when I see what I want to give. Quite a few gifts done.  Older one's birthday is celebrated with family on Thanksgiving.  So, holding his gift for then.  Hehe, gives me a few more weeks, if I had not already picked up his present.  He's easy, gift cards, cash, are his top choices.  And that's fine with me.  Though I have a good idea what both kids like, I like to let them choose when they want, when they want, using gifted cash and gift cards.

With that, it was a foggy and dark, very wet commute, and dare I say, almost mild.  Another gray day, poor sunglasses are still in their case.  Boo.  Er, Gobble Gobble.

Finally, yes ladies and gents, it's a Tuesday.   . Yep, vote for Mac to make a Taco Bell run.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  


And remember,


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I was at Universal the week before Christmas last year. It was really crowded, but still a lot of fun.



Yep- crowds at holiday time are huge- but just to see the decorations and be warm would be nice and fun!



buckeev said:


> So.Dang.Tired.
> And.FULL!
> 1st day of Epcot F&W today went pretty good. Rainless park days are a bit easier to navigate....We made 5 or 8 stops and most of the offerings were delicious. And then of course, we had to make our obligatory Le Cellier visit.... NOMMMMM as always! We had planned on doing another day or two of the festival, but then those nice folks at Universal decided to “Celebrate” Will Byers Disappearance Day. So...Off to STRANGER THINGS again in the morning...FOR FREE! (We’re still gonna get back over to AK to fly through PANDORA...1st time I’ve been able to snag FPS for it...so pretty stoked ‘bout that!).



Enjoy every minute!! 



Lynne G said:


> I love a warm holiday season. Snow, um no, the older I get.



Same here- snow used to be fun when I was young! But now it's just plain depressing- especially when it lingers into March & April

I'm in with voting for Mac and a taco run! But I've driven enough!!!- I won't be able to pick them up, Mac! Guess I'm on my own for the taco run!

Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I slept in until 9:00 today. It was so nice. 
Now I’m getting ready to go exercise my 19th ammandment right.


----------



## Lynne G

Older one has no classes today, and little one is off, as most of our school district schools are polling places.  Well, they just called, he voted, and they voted to go get coffee.  Older one asked if we had tortillas, as he wants chicken tacos for dinner.  Yay!  Tacos are us, even if no Taco Bell run.  Er, maybe I'll do one for lunch.  It's such an icky day.  Still dark and wet.  On my radar, huge dark green and yellow line getting way too close.  Lunchtime rock and rolling with rain.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

Big mug of coffee in hand this morning. Sun is shining this morning and the leaves are blowing.

Happy belated birthday to your son Lynne



Had a nice Halloween Party....it’s always nice to enjoy time with everyone. Here are some food pics from party.


----------



## Robo56

Halloween decorations are down and Christmas Trees are up.

Angel Tree in formal living room





Nutcracker Tree in breakfast nook of kitchen





Elf Tree in dining room.




And Harry Potter Tree in formal living room.


Hallway entry Trees


----------



## Lynne G

Loving all your pictures Robo.  Thanks for sharing.  Halloween food looks so good, and beautiful Christmas trees and decor.  Glad to hear you have sun and enjoying  a mug of coffee.  A good, wet morning here, and drinking tea, as almost once again, too cool inside.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha i’am usually farther along with Christmas purchases too, but I have a few done.

Need to get some wrapping paper. I used to do elaborate wrapping of packages with ribbon, bows etc. They were nice to look at, but not very practical. The little ones just want to get into packages easily.

We have a house full of family on Christmas Eve and I love having the family together.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne .

Hope you and all in your family are well.

I’am going to get scooting this morning I need to go vote and run some errands this morning.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Halloween decorations are down and Christmas Trees are up.



WOW!! So beautiful! The trees are amazing!! You could charge admission to view your decorations!!

And your Halloween treats- they look too good to eat! But I would!!!


----------



## macraven

_For sharing those pictures Robbie!_
_
Gorgeous and so stunning 


Finger food is so cute!_


----------



## pattyw

Robo- just have to say again that your decor is fabulous! Eating a late lunch now- and I'm admiring the pictures again!! Wish I had a finger cookie, too!

Busy afternoon here! Will vote on my way home from work! Maybe a chalupa run afterwards??   Then a lazy night! Still tired from the driving! What do you call that- it's not jetlag? maybe carlag???


----------



## macraven

_Had a nice day with temps low 70’s

But it won’t last for later this week

Have some appointments coming up and have to get up early a few days this week

The life of being retired is nice so a couple of early mornings not a bad thing 

Been reading on sites about walking dead show of Sunday

I like the show for entertainment and not to micro analyze 

Wondering if Buckeev is still in Orlando 

Hope all the homies are doing fine!_


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Sunglasses will be needed today.  The pesky thought of more rain on Friday is not going to mess with the thought of seeing the sun today.

Good Morning homies!  Mac, hope all goes well with the appointments.  I always like when they are early, then you have the rest of the day to relax.

Patty, hope your night was peaceful, and a good sleep was taken.  Long rides are tiring.  At least your flights in a few weeks, will cut down on the driving this month.

With that, another spring in my step, yep, it's Wednesday.  And that means, yes homies, the middle day of those who keep track of the work week.  So, hump day it is, and hello camel.  .  He's enjoying the break of a nice sunny, cool day.  With that, I need tea, and back to routine.  Decided, since we recognize the holiday on Monday, why not have a 4 day week-end.  Oh yeah, something to look forward to.  And hopefully, breakfast out with older one on Friday.  Woot!

Wonderful Wednesday to you all.  May all the homies have a great day, and feeling good.  Mummy dust to those that need some, and hugs for all that need that too.


----------



## macraven

_How many of you still have a bowl of candy left from Halloween?

We are now down to only Hershey bars left_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We had a pretty good day yesterday despite the rain. I got to sleep in (yay!) and then went to vote. B and I then went to brunch and I ate too much. Afterwards we went to a store that sells all wooden furniture and I let B pick out the bookcase she wants for Christmas. I put down a deposit so they will hold it for me until I can make arrangements to get it to the house. We were going to go back home and watch a movie, but B mentioned that she wanted to do something to display all of the theater playbills that she has collected over the years. We decided to shop for that instead and she ended up going with a large magnetic white board and binder clips.

Robo - Your decorations are gorgeous. I would love to be able to decorate like that at Christmas.  

Macraven - We still have Hershey bars left. They won’t last much longer. 

Almost time to leave for work and get B to school. I’m submitting my second deposit for the Orlando trip today.


----------



## Lynne G

We had no candy left, as gave my DB the rest of our left over to hand out on Halloween.  But that's fine with us.  There will be holiday treats soon.  And yesterday, after doing some errands, ended up with some bakery treats and mochi, the latter the kids like much more than me.   Though the blood orange ice cream middle in one, was delicious.

Nice you have the large gift picked out for B., Charade.  Little one needs a new desk, so that's what I'm on the hunt for.  Got her a huge basket, that fits perfect on the floor of her closet, so she dumped all her shoes in it.  Much more tidy that way.  And a big WOOT!, for more money payment towards trip. Always nice to pay off before leaving.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope your night was peaceful, and a good sleep was taken. Long rides are tiring. At least your flights in a few weeks, will cut down on the driving this month.



Thanks! Yep- bed for me by 10:00pm and slept a little later than I should have this morning! Flying is definitely the way to go!!



macraven said:


> How many of you still have a bowl of candy left from Halloween?



It's dwindling! I've been eating a lot of it! That bad habit has to stop!!



Charade67 said:


> I’m submitting my second deposit for the Orlando trip today.






Happy Wednesday!! Love the hump day camel, Lynne!!

Have a good day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Your SW/Starbucks pic is a hoot!_


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Love all the cool holiday trees Robo, you have a gift for decorating.

Charade, I got my Christmas and birthday presents out of the way today for Danielle. I finally talked her into a trip in December to go to the Orlando Informer event and see all the Christmas decorations in the parks.  This is the most last minute trip we've ever booked and I am beyond excited 


Got a great rate from SW vacations that was cheaper than our AP rates.

Now I have to lose 30 lbs in 30 days.......well....maybe 10.

Hope you passed all your tests with flying colors mac 

Sasha found a leftover Hershey bar from Halloween in the couch...glad she didn't eat it ...she gave it to me as a gift I guess.

The pups are getting along well and love playing tug of war with the stuffed bunny I gave them.

Have a great night homies


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Nice day here, youngest stopped for breakfast and a hair cut.  I’ve gotten pretty good with clippers over the years after having 3 boys.  Produced a pretty wicked fade this morning.  I always get an awful feeling in the pit of my stomach though, what if i slip and do an oops? 



pattyw said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> Put my pajamas on when I got home from my hair salon appointment- at 7:30! A little rum, a little Monday Night Football and off to bed!
> 
> Lynne-hope you have a better night's sleep tonight!
> 
> Good night all!!



First time I’ve heard of somebody having an appt at the salon ‘after’ a trip  



pattyw said:


> I've done 4 Florida drives this year  January, June, August, and November! Luckily we drove only one way and flew the other way! That was exhausting enough! Hopefully we're done with the driving now!
> 
> I bought the Thx tickets shortly after they went on sale in May- yikes they were high! Never thought they would go down but they did!! Our flight down on 11/21 is only $129 and the way back on 11/24 is $232. They started out at around $252 down and $344 back! Nice credits for us, too!!



Love to hear stories like this when it works out so well with credits.



Charade67 said:


> I went to write a post about an hour ago and managed to fall asleep before I even opened my iPad.
> 
> Today was payday and brilliant me managed to shortchange myself by 10 hours. We don’t have any type of time keeping system. I just write my hours on a time sheet. I  didn’t add my hours correctly and my boss didn’t catch it either. She offered to write another check, but I told her she could wait and add it to the next pay period.
> 
> 
> I was at Universal the week before Christmas last year. It was really crowded, but still a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> Some forecasts are showing snow in our area next Wednesday. I don’t think we have ever had snow in November for all the years I have lived here.
> 
> I have already started a little shopping too. THe only thing B has asked for is a bigger bookcase. I have no idea what else to get for her. Both she and dh have birthdays coming up too.
> 
> Since B is off school tomorrow I decided to take the day off too. We were going to go to the drive through safari park, but we are supposed to get more rain tomorrow.I am trying to figure out something that we can do indoors.



What is it with kids wanting furniture for Xmas lol?  My GD asked parents for a loft bed.  I was asked to buy chair, perhaps the desk depending on how far along I was in gift buying process.  Was nervous until they said IKEA, phew.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> Big mug of coffee in hand this morning. Sun is shining this morning and the leaves are blowing.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son Lynne
> 
> View attachment 363519
> 
> Had a nice Halloween Party....it’s always nice to enjoy time with everyone. Here are some food pics from party.
> 
> View attachment 363529
> 
> View attachment 363524
> 
> View attachment 363525
> 
> View attachment 363530



You have outdone yourself.  Missed 2nd career as a decorator!  I still have a few large halloween figures drying out in my living room. Not sure when the big tree will be making an appearance this year.  The mr loves to do it on Friday after Thanksgiving but i’m Usually tired from being up early that day shopping online, then out with the masses.



Robo56 said:


> Keisha i’am usually farther along with Christmas purchases too, but I have a few done.
> 
> Need to get some wrapping paper. I used to do elaborate wrapping of packages with ribbon, bows etc. They were nice to look at, but not very practical. The little ones just want to get into packages easily.
> 
> We have a house full of family on Christmas Eve and I love having the family together.



One thing i did buy early this year (last month) was wrapping paper.  Waited too long last year and wasn’t happy with the selection.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Love all the cool holiday trees Robo, you have a gift for decorating.
> 
> Charade, I got my Christmas and birthday presents out of the way today for Danielle. I finally talked her into a trip in December to go to the Orlando Informer event and see all the Christmas decorations in the parks.  This is the most last minute trip we've ever booked and I am beyond excited
> 
> 
> Got a great rate from SW vacations that was cheaper than our AP rates.
> 
> Now I have to lose 30 lbs in 30 days.......well....maybe 10.
> 
> Hope you passed all your tests with flying colors mac
> 
> Sasha found a leftover Hershey bar from Halloween in the couch...glad she didn't eat it ...she gave it to me as a gift I guess.
> 
> The pups are getting along well and love playing tug of war with the stuffed bunny I gave them.
> 
> Have a great night homies



This deserves a separate post!  I just updated the rate thread rather mindlessly and finally noticed it was you!

Congrats on scoring a great deal.  This time will miss you by 5 days?  Getting closer lol.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Janet, guess we posted at the same time


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> First time I’ve heard of somebody having an appt at the salon ‘after’ a trip



 You're right!! I did have my cut & color before but couldn't get the appointment for my keratin treatment until after. So now, I have straight hair again!



keishashadow said:


> Was nervous until they said IKEA, phew.



Love Ikea and their prices!

Ordered the new wood floors for the boys bedrooms! Hope to get installation soon! That and a fresh coat of paint in each and some new window treatments and we're all set! Then we can put the bedroom set we hauled from Orlando in place before Kyle & Erin come home after Christmas!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> You're right!! I did have my cut & color before but couldn't get the appointment for my keratin treatment until after. So now, I have straight hair again!



_Will we recognize you with straight hair?_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Love all the cool holiday trees Robo, you have a gift for decorating.
> 
> Charade, I got my Christmas and birthday presents out of the way today for Danielle. I finally talked her into a trip in December to go to the Orlando Informer event and see all the Christmas decorations in the parks.  This is the most last minute trip we've ever booked and I am beyond excited
> 
> 
> Got a great rate from SW vacations that was cheaper than our AP rates.
> 
> Now I have to lose 30 lbs in 30 days.......well....maybe 10.
> 
> Hope you passed all your tests with flying colors mac
> 
> Sasha found a leftover Hershey bar from Halloween in the couch...glad she didn't eat it ...she gave it to me as a gift I guess.
> 
> The pups are getting along well and love playing tug of war with the stuffed bunny I gave them.
> 
> Have a great night homies



Congrats on the trip Vicki.......you’ll have so much fun!!! I’m so glad you’re going to be there for the holidays! 

Like Janet, we’ll miss you by a few days.......we leave the 9th. I’m sure you’ll both have a blast!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, hello all homies!  For some reason, cannot get a song out of my head, and just want to dance, dance, dance, with sunshine in my pocket.  Not really a fan of most of Timberlake's songs, but that one, I just enjoy the beat of, for some reason.

Ah, the low Fall temps are coming.  55 today, lower 50's with rain tomorrow, and now saying the high on Saturday will be 44, and blustery.  Hey, it's least it's not a rainy weekend like the last one.

And, a big wahooooooo, for those traveling at end of this month and into December.  So enjoy the holiday fare in Orlando parks.  Not this year though.  Kids are not happy, but hey, not every year, and next year, with 2 in college, we can probably travel in early January, or leave a little earlier before Christmas.  That's my plan, anyway.  Will most likely be Orlando, or on a ship.  Kids are lobbying to sail again.  Part of me enjoys the plotting and scheming, not always the price tags.

Oh, and it's Thursday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, yep, .  So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




throw back a drink, and enjoy your Thursday.  

Last, but not least, it's National Cappuccino Day.






  Time for coffee, all!  Totally great, thirsty Thursday to you all.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Will we recognize you with straight hair?_


 
 I don't even recognize myself for a few days!! I had it done in June and it lasted 3 months as my hairdresser said. 



Lynne G said:


> Last, but not least, it's National Cappuccino Day.



Yum! Sounds like a Starbucks stop is in order!! Love the new holiday lattes!! Had a chestnut latte the other day

Happy Thursday all!!

This one reminded me of the Scary Tales haunted house!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I can’t believe I’m ready for work early 2 days in a row. I actually have a few minutes to do a morning post. 

This afternoon I will take B over to the university where she will spend the weekend. I will be popping in and out to be going to parent sessions. I had a bit of a panic yesterday when I couldn’t find B’s social security card. I couldn’t find mine either. I finally remembered that we had put all 3 of our cards someplace safe. Maybe a little too safe. 



Lynne G said:


> Got her a huge basket, that fits perfect on the floor of her closet, so she dumped all her shoes in it.


 That’s a great idea. I need to do something like that. The bottom of my closet is a mess right now.



tink1957 said:


> Charade, I got my Christmas and birthday presents out of the way today for Danielle. I finally talked her into a trip in December to go to the Orlando Informer event and see all the Christmas decorations in the parks. This is the most last minute trip we've ever booked and I am beyond excited


 What a great gift.  Have a wonderful trip.



keishashadow said:


> What is it with kids wanting furniture for Xmas lol? My GD asked parents for a loft bed. I was asked to buy chair, perhaps the desk depending on how far along I was in gift buying process. Was nervous until they said IKEA, phew.


 I guess furniture is the new thing.  B really does need a new bookcase. SHe has this one (only with her name on it)




And it is way too small now. I was working for a company called Levenger when she was born. This bookcase is what the owners gave to employees who had (or adopted) a baby or child.

Yikes! Time is up and I need to run. See y’all later.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



tink1957 said:


> At lunch now...just popping in to say hi and share a few pics of the latest member of our family...here's Jack



Jack is beautiful Tink congratulations on your new puppy.




Monykalyn said:


> And we have an official driver - the 16 year old passed her test friday. She drove me and friend downtown Saturday morning (we uber after the event knowing we will be drinking). She has a Chief Mentor meeting tomorrow (even though no school today or tomorrow) and she is excited to drive herself LOL.



Monyk congratulations to your daughter on her license and her position as Chief Mentor.




pattyw said:


> WOW!! So beautiful! The trees are amazing!! You could charge admission to view your decorations!!
> 
> And your Halloween treats- they look too good to eat! But I would!!!





pattyw said:


> Robo- just have to say again that your decor is fabulous! Eating a late lunch now- and I'm admiring the pictures again!! Wish I had a finger cookie, too!



Thank you for your kind words on the decorations. Christmas is such a fun and cheerful time.




tink1957 said:


> I finally talked her into a trip in December to go to the Orlando Informer event and see all the Christmas decorations in the parks.



Yeah!!!!! Tink on your upcoming trip. I bet the decorations will be beautiful.




keishashadow said:


> One thing i did buy early this year (last month) was wrapping paper. Waited too long last year and wasn’t happy with the selection.



I found one of those big two sided rolls of wrapping paper at Sam’s on Tuesday. They had a nice selection of paper and ribbon.




pattyw said:


> Yum! Sounds like a Starbucks stop is in order!! Love the new holiday lattes!! Had a chestnut latte the other day



Starbucks always comes up with enticing yummy holiday options. I do enjoy a Starbucks for sure. They sent out an email about the new Toasted White Chocolate Mocha. Don’t usually veer from my normal coffee order there, but may have to try this one.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> This afternoon I will take B over to the university where she will spend the weekend.



Hope B has a great weekend!!




Robo56 said:


> Thank you for your kind words on the decorations. Christmas is such a fun and cheerful time.



I've always wanted to do a second themed Christmas tree. My living room tree is filled with sentimental ornaments. Some from when the boys were young, some the kids made, lots of vacation place ornaments, etc.  But, it would be great to add a small themed tree in my family room! Yours are spectacular!!


----------



## Monykalyn

So much to catch up on lol!
Chance of snow lessened for tonight but cold, drizzly/rainy. Off work early, ran to local "crunchy" store to get our milk (I only get milk from a certain local dairy) and order our turkey-almost forgot to order it! Comes from local farm and they gobble until weekend before pickup-like that they were treated well and once processed not frozen. Limited supply and I was 5 from bottom of sign up sheet (meaning almost full and they just started the ordering 6 days ago).  Home and dashed between rain drops to harvest herbs before freeze-handfuls of parsley, sage and rosemary. At least the sage and rosemary will keep til Tday.

I was #886 voter at our small poll at 3:30 in afternoon. Not sure it has ever hit that high of a number, let alone for a midterm.



Robo56 said:


> Halloween decorations are down and Christmas Trees are up.


Gorgeous!!! Both Halloween and Christmas trees are great! Do you put the trees away fully decorated?? It takes me full days to get ours up-I do 2 or 3 depending on mood: small one for our bedroom, more "formal" tree for living room and the "sentimental" tree for family room downstairs-although I can no longer put all the ornaments on it-way too many now.



macraven said:


> How many of you still have a bowl of candy left from Halloween?


 We still have gobs left. In a small reusable grocery bag. Slowly getting picked over. Smarties are looooong gone though



Charade67 said:


> I’m submitting my second deposit for the Orlando trip today.


happy dance! Always nice to get trip paid down!



tink1957 said:


> This is the most last minute trip we've ever booked and I am beyond excited


 another happy dance! Christmas season at Disney last year was so much fun!!! 



Lynne G said:


> Part of me enjoys the plotting and scheming, not always the price tags.


Right??  Still trying to scheme to get us to Florida this winter break...Although with Las Vegas in January I just don't know. Oh-and DH when he paid state taxes last month thinks he hit 2018 instead of 2017; he's on phone right now to see if they can switch payment to 2017 taxes. If not-well we prepaid estimated taxes and will have to take hit and pay 2017 too...ugh.



Lynne G said:


> just want to dance, dance, dance, with sunshine in my pocket. Not really a fan of most of Timberlake's songs, but that one, I just enjoy the beat of, for some reason.


 gotta love the earworms



Charade67 said:


> I finally remembered that we had put all 3 of our cards someplace safe. Maybe a little too safe.


 OMG This is ME all. the. time.

Love the doggy Tink. Have a feeling if we do end up at home over Christmas break we will end up adopting our own fur baby. 

Ooh-and someone brought a baby kangaroo to the Nursing home yesterday!!! He was sooooo cute and soft and cuddly. Clearly loved being loved on.

Chicken coop all winterized, plastic up. And the hens are huddled under the stairs currently

Thinking greek chicken for dinner tonight, orzo, spanakopita. Then son and i will be left on our own for weekend as middle and DH go freeze toes off hunting. Thinking maybe new Grinch movie saturday...

hot apple cider sounding good. maybe with splash of salted caramel vodka?


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Ooh-and someone brought a baby kangaroo to the Nursing home yesterday!!! He was sooooo cute and soft and cuddly. Clearly loved being loved on.



Aww!!! Would love to see a baby kangaroo!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Chicken coop all winterized, plastic up. And the hens are huddled under the stairs currently



Maybe they want a cozier spot- in the house!!

Leaving work! Thinking we'll make eggplant parm tonight!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Friends! I am back from the dead.....youngest daughter diagnosed with strep day after Halloween & me with the flu on Sunday. I am finally back to life today & thanking the heavens that my oldest daughter & especially my husband didn’t get sick.....#ManCold......
I can’t read through all of the pages so I am skimming....PattyW: glad your quick trip to MCO was fun and you are safely back home....Robo, I think you had all the beautiful Christmas decorations? They look fab!!....Hi to MonyK, Tink, Schumi, LynneG, et all....
Still burning hot in CFL, 89 today.....Lordy......almost got in the pool today just because.......
We booked a mini vacay to UO for Tgiving day & Black Friday....anyone going? Would love to do a flyby meetup!!


----------



## Lynne G

Tgrgrl, glad to hear sick bay at your house is now closed.  Love to be having 89 degrees.  44 on Saturday, with a wind chill temp of 32.  So not ready for cold.  Though it is November.

No travel for us for Thanksgiving.  Hope you have fun at the Dark Side.  Would be nice to meet up with ya one of these days.  

Just relaxing.  Poor little one seems to be sick again.  Nose running.  Drugs and rest for her.  Too bad she does not get any days off.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends! I am back from the dead.....youngest daughter diagnosed with strep day after Halloween & me with the flu on Sunday. I am finally back to life today & thanking the heavens that my oldest daughter & especially my husband didn’t get sick.....#ManCold......



So sorry to hear you and DD were sick! Glad you're better! We'll be in Ft. Lauderdale for Thx- spending it with Kyle & Erin! Have fun at UO!! We're thinking about a mid December trip to Orlando to see the holiday decor at UO!



Lynne G said:


> Just relaxing. Poor little one seems to be sick again. Nose running. Drugs and rest for her. Too bad she does not get any days off.



Sorry to hear about your DD!


----------



## pattyw

Early night here for us! Have an early start tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Hi all!

Am I interpreting this thread correctly that one can post about random things here?  If I'm wrong, I apologise. But I wanted to post somewhere that yesterday morning I realized the travel day for our upcoming trip is on the 10 day forecast now. Yay. And it looks good. Yay!  

This morning I woke up with the first two days of our trip in the 10 day forecast. Yay! Wait! Nooooooo!!!!!  It suddenly said rain both days. But I know it's accurate this far out. It's not even accurate day of!  But I can't help checking. I just checked now. Back to looking good. Yay!!!! 

Why do I do this to myself?

Tell me you all have crazy trip countdown behavior too.  I know some of you pack way before it's time to leave. Right?  

Right??


----------



## macraven

_The princess has arrived!

Once you post in the SAN, you are family

Yea I always check weather predictions before my Orlando trips

If your first two days list rain, take ponchos and extra shoes

Hopefully the rest of your stay will be rainfree

I’m in Georgia and we are getting rain this weekend
Maybe this new rain coming in will stop at the Georgia Florida border and Orlando will be dry and warm for your trip _


----------



## macraven

_I’m a last minute packer for vacations
I usually start 4 hours before I leave 

Figure if I fail to pack something for the trip, I can buy what I need once in Orlando _


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

macraven said:


> _The princess has arrived!
> 
> Once you post in the SAN, you are family
> 
> Yea I always check weather predictions before my Orlando trips
> 
> If your first two days list rain, take ponchos and extra shoes
> 
> Hopefully the rest of your stay will be rainfree
> 
> I’m in Georgia and we are getting rain this weekend
> Maybe this new rain coming in will stop at the Georgia Florida border and Orlando will be dry and warm for your trip _



Hi Family!    Thanks for having me.  

I doubt we will get rain free.  My family is well known for bringing rain with us on most/all vacations.  But as long as it's not all rain or mostly rain, we'll enjoy ourselves.
I'm hoping the sky will rain itself out and then not have any left for next weekend.  Although here's hoping it doesn't rain too much on you.



macraven said:


> _I’m a last minute packer for vacations
> I usually start 4 hours before I leave
> 
> Figure if I fail to pack something for the trip, I can buy what I need once in Orlando _



I pack the night before and tend to stress about it.  My old roommate liked to tell me, "They have stores in <<insert place I was going>>, you know."  I'm guessing Orlando falls into that category.


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Am I interpreting this thread correctly that one can post about random things here?  If I'm wrong, I apologise. But I wanted to post somewhere that yesterday morning I realized the travel day for our upcoming trip is on the 10 day forecast now. Yay. And it looks good. Yay!
> 
> This morning I woke up with the first two days of our trip in the 10 day forecast. Yay! Wait! Nooooooo!!!!!  It suddenly said rain both days. But I know it's accurate this far out. It's not even accurate day of!  But I can't help checking. I just checked now. Back to looking good. Yay!!!!
> 
> Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Tell me you all have crazy trip countdown behavior too.  I know some of you pack way before it's time to leave. Right?
> 
> Right??





Last minute packer here.......usually the morning we leave for our overnight at the airport........sometimes the night before........

Couldn’t be one to pack weeks before.......I’d need to bring it all back out and rewash it all!! Sitting in a suitcase for weeks or months in some cases.........I’d forget what was in there! 

Nice to see you here Princess........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, last minute packer here too. 

Woot, for the countdown Princess.  Rain or not, vacation is always better.  

Some rain for us today.  Got little one coffee to take to school.  She just left a few minutes ago.  

Will go get gas for the car, then breakfast out with older one.  So nice, and he wants to do the errands with me too.  Great to have an extra day to relax and get things done.  

Later homies, time for some tea and quiet before I wake older one around 9.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Snow. There is snow out my window. At least it's the best kind of snow (the kind that doesn't stick on the driveway so no shoveling). And the kids actually want to walk to school instead of whining about it. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, last minute packer here too.
> 
> Woot, for the countdown Princess.  Rain or not, vacation is always better.
> 
> Some rain for us today.  Got little one coffee to take to school.  She just left a few minutes ago.
> 
> Will go get gas for the car, then breakfast out with older one.  So nice, and he wants to do the errands with me too.  Great to have an extra day to relax and get things done.
> 
> Later homies, time for some tea and quiet before I wake older one around 9.



Enjoy your day!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Welcome to princess, we're always glad to have a new homie to chat with.

I'm a semi last minute packer since I wear most of my vacation clothes for work (the perks of working in a garden center) except when we have a winter trip like the next one.  I can pack my shorts early since I won't need them for work.

I woke up to find a mess on my front porch...the dogs had torn the dog bed to pieces and there's stuffing everywhere.  It was the only bed Sasha had kept intact so I thought it was safe.  Guess I shouldn't have flipped it over yesterday as they probably found a weak spot...time to clean the porch but not before coffee.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Friday


----------



## bobbie68

Morning Sans Family  ....I have missed being on the boards this week. It sounds like a lot has happened. I tried to read through all and hope I don't miss anybody.

Liv has been working a few days a week and enjoys it for the most part. Yesterday was her first real bad day so she came home upset. She made a mistake but in the end they chalked it up to a new learning mistake. She was so anxious she would get fired. She finally had a couple of rude customers but I told her she will have to learn to ignore them .They are just miserable with life and want to spread it around.  She finished her first quarter with a 4.88 GPA and is ranked 3 or 4 right now. She was ecstatic. She doesn't think she can catch her friend who is in place to be the Valedictorian but I told her where she is ranked is amazing. We couldn't be more proud. Liv is enjoying her first paycheck and already bought some things ... She is also glad to be able to help with her car insurance and gas.

Weather here has been on and off. We have had a few rain days with warm temps now it is going to be wet and cold  .

I have been in the house more lately. It seems those pesky hot flushes and flashes are in full swing. I have been getting several a day and severe ones. I don't even want to go anywhere because as soon as they start I have to change into my shorts and tank tops . This is crazy, the thought of them possible worse and for years is  ... I was the only one this week at the store in capris and short sleeves while everyone was bundled up. I was suppose to have a partial hysterectomy last year but backed out. I am really worried about my health issues and surgical menopause. I am hoping I can get comfortable this year to do it. The doctors are on me all the time with having the BRCA 2 gene. It was a bittersweet birthday for me this year. My mom died at 50 from breast cancer. I am monitoring myself and will do it at sometime in the next year. I continue to stay positive and enjoy life I won't let things bring me down or stop me

Brian and I have started putting our list of projects to do to get the house ready to go up for sale next fall. Florida living is getting closer

Mac we watch the walking dead and I was actually happy with the episode this week .I like how they sent Rick off. I think there was not many ways that would work to see him go. I am looking forward to see how the season progresses. His movies sound interesting. I hope your doctor visits and tests go great this week! The candy bags have been vacant for awhile now. I am sorta of glad so I can get back on my low sugar diet

Monykalyn Congrats to your daughter on her license, what a great feeling of accomplishment. The wingapalooza sounded great, how nice it was a success.  It is such a great feeling to have all that hard work pay off.

Patty  I love the pic of the cats in IOA.... I would have immediately started thinking of mine... I have to try harder to find these characters. I happen to miss so many of them when I am at the parks. I am glad that you had a nice trip and are excited about your next one.

Charade I am glad things are working out with your daughter looking at other options for careers. Liv's first choice is a Forensic Scientist in the chemistry field. Her back up is Architecture/Engineer. I am sure whatever she chooses she will excel.

Tink I love the pic of the new puppy. How wonderful to add him to your family. I love shelter pet adoptions ... I hope you have many happy years with him

Lynne Happy belated birthday to your son! The zoo pictures were cute! Lynne I hope you had a nice time with your son running errands today! Keep enjoying your tea I love your "Thorsday" pic !!

Robo I love your pics of your trees. They are beautiful and love the different room themed ones. ... We just started putting a small tree up last year again. We have  that think it is a playground. We have to anchor it in and decorate it like a kid proof tree. Nothing shiny or dangling from the bottom. Your fingers were my favorite that you made!!

Tgrgrl I am glad that you and your daughter are feeling better. I can't wait to say it's 89 degrees here in November!

Princesswithablaster Welcome always nice to have new family members. I hope your weather turns out amazing. Honestly, I do the same  thing with the weather. I always look out about 10 days and start panicking even though I tell myself I won't. I hope you have a great trip!!!

Schumi I am so glad you had a good visit to the dentist with minimal work ...Your countdown is getting closer and a special trip with your son will be great

Keisha that is so good that you can cut your family's hair and they trust you! Mine would never let me get near them

 to all the Sans family I missed. I am off to do some chores and hope  to stop back today. I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## pattyw

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Snow. There is snow out my window. At least it's the best kind of snow (the kind that doesn't stick on the driveway so no shoveling)



Same here- snow on my car this morning but it's melting!! 

And nice to meet you, Princess!!



bobbie68 said:


> She finished her first quarter with a 4.88 GPA and is ranked 3 or 4 right now.



 Go Liv!! That's just wonderful!!



bobbie68 said:


> Florida living is getting closer





TGIF all!!  A few hours at the office then the afternoon with my mom! Her salon appointment, lunch, some grocery shopping!


----------



## macraven

_Rainy day here for me

A blah weather day in my area unless a person likes rain


Bobbie, you are a good mom and know your Liv
You tell her and guide her how to deal with life and she listens to you 

She listens and will do fine with her job and schooling!

Princess, once you post in the San you are one of us

We talk about anything and everything all the time 
Just like in Seinfeld tv show 

Happy day to all the homies here!_


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, more coffee!


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick   I have been on campus almost all day doing parent stuff. I will try to post tonight if I’m not too exhausted.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tgrgrl said:


> We booked a mini vacay to UO for Tgiving day & Black Friday


 Ditto what @Lynne G said about sickbay now closed!! and whooot for Tday mini trip!



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Hi all!





PrincessWithABlaster said:


> "They have stores in <<insert place I was going>>, you know." I'm guessing Orlando falls into that category.


 Hello!! Yep I wandered in here a few years ago and they haven't kicked me out yet   Even better I've gotten to meet a few IRL and it was like catching up with old friends!!  And our packing is now almost total "if we forget it we will just get it there". This has resulted in socks, underwear, pants, shoes, leggings and other misc stuff being purchased on vacation-since so much time this past year has been in orlando (and disney) nearly all those things have a mouse of some form on them...



bobbie68 said:


> he finished her first quarter with a 4.88 GPA and is ranked 3 or 4 right now.


 Amazing!! so cool! nice to see hard work pay off.  and nice to the paycheck too. yeah-now that she has the first mistake out of the way she can relax - everyone makes mistakes and it can be somewhat of a relief to get it out of the way and now she knows how bosses will react.

Horrible no good very bad day all around. Cold and icky, and just not a good day otherwise. Just want to pull covers over head and jump into an invisible hole 

At least snow passed us by this time-not so for monday. Going over to friends house soon to help finish out our wreath fundraiser, and get invoices sent. Then I think I may buy the new book I've been wanting on my kindle and crawl into bed...

Later peeps!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, drs appt today chalked off the to-do list.  Penciled in the HP prequel for tomorrow.  Have ton of stuffs to do, since it’ll be in the teens in the am here tomorrow, have a feeling I might dilly dally a bit.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 363895
> 
> Well, hello all homies!  For some reason, cannot get a song out of my head, and just want to dance, dance, dance, with sunshine in my pocket.  Not really a fan of most of Timberlake's songs, but that one, I just enjoy the beat of, for some reason.
> 
> Ah, the low Fall temps are coming.  55 today, lower 50's with rain tomorrow, and now saying the high on Saturday will be 44, and blustery.  Hey, it's least it's not a rainy weekend like the last one.
> 
> And, a big wahooooooo, for those traveling at end of this month and into December.  So enjoy the holiday fare in Orlando parks.  Not this year though.  Kids are not happy, but hey, not every year, and next year, with 2 in college, we can probably travel in early January, or leave a little earlier before Christmas.  That's my plan, anyway.  Will most likely be Orlando, or on a ship.  Kids are lobbying to sail again.  Part of me enjoys the plotting and scheming, not always the price tags.
> 
> Oh, and it's Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yep, View attachment 363896.  So,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throw back a drink, and enjoy your Thursday.
> 
> Last, but not least, it's National Cappuccino Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for coffee, all!  Totally great, thirsty Thursday to you all.



Ah, a shot of Thor surely warms up the joint.  



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Am I interpreting this thread correctly that one can post about random things here?  If I'm wrong, I apologise. But I wanted to post somewhere that yesterday morning I realized the travel day for our upcoming trip is on the 10 day forecast now. Yay. And it looks good. Yay!
> 
> This morning I woke up with the first two days of our trip in the 10 day forecast. Yay! Wait! Nooooooo!!!!!  It suddenly said rain both days. But I know it's accurate this far out. It's not even accurate day of!  But I can't help checking. I just checked now. Back to looking good. Yay!!!!
> 
> Why do I do this to myself?
> 
> Tell me you all have crazy trip countdown behavior too.  I know some of you pack way before it's time to leave. Right?
> 
> Right??



Welcome

Did u check the hourly?  If just a few hours, take a break in the room, dine or shop.  Always something to do; beats being at home 

I took a peek today myself as far out as basic accuweather goes.  Surprised to see a 30+ degree variation from day to night.  Don’t recall it getting quite that chilly typically.  Must be a cold spell coming into town.



bobbie68 said:


> Morning Sans Family  ....I have missed being on the boards this week. It sounds like a lot has happened. I tried to read through all and hope I don't miss anybody.
> 
> Liv has been working a few days a week and enjoys it for the most part. Yesterday was her first real bad day so she came home upset. She made a mistake but in the end they chalked it up to a new learning mistake. She was so anxious she would get fired. She finally had a couple of rude customers but I told her she will have to learn to ignore them .They are just miserable with life and want to spread it around.  She finished her first quarter with a 4.88 GPA and is ranked 3 or 4 right now. She was ecstatic. She doesn't think she can catch her friend who is in place to be the Valedictorian but I told her where she is ranked is amazing. We couldn't be more proud. Liv is enjoying her first paycheck and already bought some things ... She is also glad to be able to help with her car insurance and gas.
> 
> Weather here has been on and off. We have had a few rain days with warm temps now it is going to be wet and cold  .
> 
> I have been in the house more lately. It seems those pesky hot flushes and flashes are in full swing. I have been getting several a day and severe ones. I don't even want to go anywhere because as soon as they start I have to change into my shorts and tank tops . This is crazy, the thought of them possible worse and for years is  ... I was the only one this week at the store in capris and short sleeves while everyone was bundled up. I was suppose to have a partial hysterectomy last year but backed out. I am really worried about my health issues and surgical menopause. I am hoping I can get comfortable this year to do it. The doctors are on me all the time with having the BRCA 2 gene. It was a bittersweet birthday for me this year. My mom died at 50 from breast cancer. I am monitoring myself and will do it at sometime in the next year. I continue to stay positive and enjoy life I won't let things bring me down or stop me
> 
> Brian and I have started putting our list of projects to do to get the house ready to go up for sale next fall. Florida living is getting closer
> 
> Mac we watch the walking dead and I was actually happy with the episode this week .I like how they sent Rick off. I think there was not many ways that would work to see him go. I am looking forward to see how the season progresses. His movies sound interesting. I hope your doctor visits and tests go great this week! The candy bags have been vacant for awhile now. I am sorta of glad so I can get back on my low sugar diet
> 
> Monykalyn Congrats to your daughter on her license, what a great feeling of accomplishment. The wingapalooza sounded great, how nice it was a success.  It is such a great feeling to have all that hard work pay off.
> 
> Patty  I love the pic of the cats in IOA.... I would have immediately started thinking of mine... I have to try harder to find these characters. I happen to miss so many of them when I am at the parks. I am glad that you had a nice trip and are excited about your next one.
> 
> Charade I am glad things are working out with your daughter looking at other options for careers. Liv's first choice is a Forensic Scientist in the chemistry field. Her back up is Architecture/Engineer. I am sure whatever she chooses she will excel.
> 
> Tink I love the pic of the new puppy. How wonderful to add him to your family. I love shelter pet adoptions ... I hope you have many happy years with him
> 
> Lynne Happy belated birthday to your son! The zoo pictures were cute! Lynne I hope you had a nice time with your son running errands today! Keep enjoying your tea I love your "Thorsday" pic !!
> 
> Robo I love your pics of your trees. They are beautiful and love the different room themed ones. ... We just started putting a small tree up last year again. We have  that think it is a playground. We have to anchor it in and decorate it like a kid proof tree. Nothing shiny or dangling from the bottom. Your fingers were my favorite that you made!!
> 
> Tgrgrl I am glad that you and your daughter are feeling better. I can't wait to say it's 89 degrees here in November!
> 
> Princesswithablaster Welcome always nice to have new family members. I hope your weather turns out amazing. Honestly, I do the same  thing with the weather. I always look out about 10 days and start panicking even though I tell myself I won't. I hope you have a great trip!!!
> 
> Schumi I am so glad you had a good visit to the dentist with minimal work ...Your countdown is getting closer and a special trip with your son will be great
> 
> Keisha that is so good that you can cut your family's hair and they trust you! Mine would never let me get near them
> 
> to all the Sans family I missed. I am off to do some chores and hope  to stop back today. I hope everyone has a great day



Had no choice re a full hysterectomy, long before experiencing any menopausal symptoms.  Let’s just say they introduced themselves in short fashion, akin to hitting a brick wall at 90 m.p.h.  Do your reasearch as to supplements or estrogen but with your family history, I’m sure you are well educated on the subject.  hugs & good luck!!!



pattyw said:


> Same here- snow on my car this morning but it's melting!!
> 
> And nice to meet you, Princess!!
> 
> 
> 
> Go Liv!! That's just wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF all!!  A few hours at the office then the afternoon with my mom! Her salon appointment, lunch, some grocery shopping!



IDK that adorable shiba inu is giving mr hemsworth a run for his money



Monykalyn said:


> Ditto what @Lynne G said about sickbay now closed!! and whooot for Tday mini trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!! Yep I wandered in here a few years ago and they haven't kicked me out yet   Even better I've gotten to meet a few IRL and it was like catching up with old friends!!  And our packing is now almost total "if we forget it we will just get it there". This has resulted in socks, underwear, pants, shoes, leggings and other misc stuff being purchased on vacation-since so much time this past year has been in orlando (and disney) nearly all those things have a mouse of some form on them...
> 
> Amazing!! so cool! nice to see hard work pay off.  and nice to the paycheck too. yeah-now that she has the first mistake out of the way she can relax - everyone makes mistakes and it can be somewhat of a relief to get it out of the way and now she knows how bosses will react.
> 
> Horrible no good very bad day all around. Cold and icky, and just not a good day otherwise. Just want to pull covers over head and jump into an invisible hole
> 
> At least snow passed us by this time-not so for monday. Going over to friends house soon to help finish out our wreath fundraiser, and get invoices sent. Then I think I may buy the new book I've been wanting on my kindle and crawl into bed...
> 
> Later peeps!!



Congrats to your DD on passing the test!  

Sounds like im in the minority here, i’m a confirmed over-packer.  I keep toiletries in Rubbermaid containers stocked and ready to roll.  Like to shop too lol, usually bring a large empty canvas duffle that folds into a nice book sized zipped bag for the goodies i’m bringing home that morphs into one of our carryons.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am so tired and sore right now. I am walked-two-days-all-day-at-a-theme-park sore and tired. Took B to the university last night. Between check in, room assignment, dinner, and information session we did so much walking. I didn’t get home until almost 11:00. I went back today for more parent information sessions. This school offers a ton of information for parents. Unfortunately I got there a little too late and had to park a good distance from where I needed to be. They had shuttles, but I didn't know how often they ran, so I walked to where I needed to be. I was on campus pretty much all day today. Thankfully dh was able to give me a ride back to my car, but right now I ache all over. I feel so old. 

B decided to go ahead and apply for admission. The school will waive the application fee for anyone who applies while at the weekend event. 



Monykalyn said:


> Ooh-and someone brought a baby kangaroo to the Nursing home yesterday!!! He was sooooo cute and soft and cuddly. Clearly loved being loved on.


Aww...I would love to see a baby kangaroo. I now have a Veggie Tales song stuck in my head. ANyone else familiar with Veggie Tales?



Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends! I am back from the dead.....youngest daughter diagnosed with strep day after Halloween & me with the flu on Sunday. I am finally back to life today & thanking the heavens that my oldest daughter & especially my husband didn’t get sick.....#ManCold......


Yuck. I had strep last year the week before we left for vacation. Glad you both are feeling better.  I hear you about the man cold. Dh turns into a baby whenever he gets a little sniffle.



Lynne G said:


> Just relaxing. Poor little one seems to be sick again. Nose running. Drugs and rest for her. Too bad she does not get any days off.


 Oh no. Hope she is feeling better soon. 



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Am I interpreting this thread correctly that one can post about random things here?


 Welcome Princess. This is a great place to post. They all welcomed me to the group about this time last year. 



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Tell me you all have crazy trip countdown behavior too. I know some of you pack way before it's time to leave. Right?


 I’m usually a pack the night before person.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv has been working a few days a week and enjoys it for the most part. Yesterday was her first real bad day so she came home upset. She made a mistake but in the end they chalked it up to a new learning mistake. She was so anxious she would get fired. She finally had a couple of rude customers but I told her she will have to learn to ignore them .They are just miserable with life and want to spread it around. She finished her first quarter with a 4.88 GPA and is ranked 3 or 4 right now. She was ecstatic. She doesn't think she can catch her friend who is in place to be the Valedictorian but I told her where she is ranked is amazing. We couldn't be more proud. Liv is enjoying her first paycheck and already bought some things ... She is also glad to be able to help with her car insurance and gas.


 Wow, congrats to Liv on an awesome GPA. I have no idea what B’s class ranking is, but I know it isn’t anywhere near that high. Her school got rid of valedictorian and salutatorian several years ago. 

I’ve already dozed off a couple of times since coming home today, so I think I should try to get some sleep. I still have a couple more information sessions to attend tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Bobbie......we are so looking forward to our next visit. 

Good luck with the issues.......it’s not easy being a woman of a certain age.....and glad Liv is doing well.....off days hopefully don’t happen too often......


MonyK.....I love your expression of wandering in here....... we had a pretty miserable day here too.....cold, grey and dark that we needed a lamp on around 3.30 yesterday........winter has hit. No snow yet for us........

Janet........although I’m a late packer.......I’m an overpacker too!!! Always take far more clothes than I’ll ever need, but prefer to have them there anyway........I have no desire to live on 3 outfits for three weeks!!! I know some can....I read someone say they come from the U.K. with hand luggage only and only have a few items to live on......nope.....not for me. I need to get back to bed........the tile guy is coming back to finish off the job and he’ll be here in 4 hours!!!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

@bobbie68, I'm sorry to hear about your medical issues.  I hope your body adjusts and the symptoms get less intense.  My mom had a hysterectomy and was ok with the hot flashes but insomnia really hit her hard for a while. 

@tink1957, @pattyw, @schumigirl, @macraven, @Monykalyn, @keishashadow, @Charade67, and anyone else I missed, thank you all for the welcome.  What a lovely thread.  It took me a few minutes to work out SANs was (without in French).  I look forward to hanging out with you all.  

I'm surprised that so many people here are not early packers.  I was expecting a lot of people to say they have their suitcases open a month ahead of time.  I see that a lot on the Disney side.  But maybe that explains it.  The uber planners are not here so much.

@schumigirl, I'm with you on not being able to pack in carry ons.  I can.  I do for work sometimes.  But I want _options_ on vacation.    In my case mostly sandal options (sometimes I have to put them back when I realize I have more sandals in the suitcase than days on vacation - oops!).  Also, I always thought your avatar was phantom of the opera related.  I now realize … it's not that mask.  

Have a great day everyone.  I may break tradition and get out a suitcase …


----------



## pattyw

Happy Saturday all!! Sunny right now, but lake effect snow is moving in today!! Some of ski country will get 6 inches!
The City of Buffalo will maybe get an inch. We're 20 minutes north of the city- we should only get a dusting of snow!! So, indoor projects it is this weekend!! 

Good news- we booked a December trip to Orlando We'll be in Orlando 12/13-12/17. We got great airfare and a wonderful 30% discount at HRH!! The best part is Kyle & Erin will drive up and spend the weekend with us!! Yay for a Christmas family vacation!! Now, off to plan our days!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> @bobbie68, I'm sorry to hear about your medical issues.  I hope your body adjusts and the symptoms get less intense.  My mom had a hysterectomy and was ok with the hot flashes but insomnia really hit her hard for a while.
> 
> @tink1957, @pattyw, @schumigirl, @macraven, @Monykalyn, @keishashadow, @Charade67, and anyone else I missed, thank you all for the welcome.  What a lovely thread.  It took me a few minutes to work out SANs was (without in French).  I look forward to hanging out with you all.
> 
> I'm surprised that so many people here are not early packers.  I was expecting a lot of people to say they have their suitcases open a month ahead of time.  I see that a lot on the Disney side.  But maybe that explains it.  The uber planners are not here so much.
> 
> @schumigirl, I'm with you on not being able to pack in carry ons.  I can.  I do for work sometimes.  But I want _options_ on vacation.    In my case mostly sandal options (sometimes I have to put them back when I realize I have more sandals in the suitcase than days on vacation - oops!).  Also, I always thought your avatar was phantom of the opera related.  I now realize … it's not that mask.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  I may break tradition and get out a suitcase …



Never thought of it as looking like Phantom!! lol...….

Nope, big Halloween fan.…..although it scares the bejeesus out of me, I still love it...….

Yes, I like to have options too......plenty of choice with clothes...….of course some people have carry on the size of  full size suitcase.....then wonder why other passengers are annoyed at the room they take up in the limited overhead lockers as they don't fit under the seat in front...…...yes, it`s a bugbear of mine.....can you guess lol...….


----------



## macraven

_When I started this chat thread, I was a fan of Seinfeld’s tv show 

They always were  talking something about nothing 

So, Something About Nothing  is what I named this chat thread 
Many call it SAN’s thread

Cold where I am this morning 
But nothing like peeps up north have

Ac off and heat on for me


Have a fun weekend homies !

_


----------



## keishashadow

Wah mr had me all excited that the HP movie was this weekend. Went online to buy my tix and no cigar.  Ah well, gives me more time to cross some more errands off my list today.  Slowly grabbing all the goodies needed for thanksgiving dinner.

GD sleeping over tomorrow after gymnastics since off school for veterans’ day.  Have a craft & a dry run making Rice Krispie holiday house set up. Not a 3-d version, just a mold.  Have never had luck getting a gingerbread house to stick together long, why tempt fate? Lol.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am so tired and sore right now. I am walked-two-days-all-day-at-a-theme-park sore and tired. Took B to the university last night. Between check in, room assignment, dinner, and information session we did so much walking. I didn’t get home until almost 11:00. I went back today for more parent information sessions. This school offers a ton of information for parents. Unfortunately I got there a little too late and had to park a good distance from where I needed to be. They had shuttles, but I didn't know how often they ran, so I walked to where I needed to be. I was on campus pretty much all day today. Thankfully dh was able to give me a ride back to my car, but right now I ache all over. I feel so old.
> 
> B decided to go ahead and apply for admission. The school will waive the application fee for anyone who applies while at the weekend event.
> 
> 
> Aww...I would love to see a baby kangaroo. I now have a Veggie Tales song stuck in my head. ANyone else familiar with Veggie Tales?
> 
> 
> Yuck. I had strep last year the week before we left for vacation. Glad you both are feeling better.  I hear you about the man cold. Dh turns into a baby whenever he gets a little sniffle.
> 
> Oh no. Hope she is feeling better soon.
> 
> Welcome Princess. This is a great place to post. They all welcomed me to the group about this time last year.
> 
> I’m usually a pack the night before person.
> 
> Wow, congrats to Liv on an awesome GPA. I have no idea what B’s class ranking is, but I know it isn’t anywhere near that high. Her school got rid of valedictorian and salutatorian several years ago.
> 
> I’ve already dozed off a couple of times since coming home today, so I think I should try to get some sleep. I still have a couple more information sessions to attend tomorrow.



Just imagine the number of calories you burnt off with all that traipsing around.  

My youngest drove me crazy with veggie tales on repeat, still have a box full of old VHS tapes haha. Right next to the Barney ones.  

Busch gardens in tampa used to have a lovely area where you could feed baby ‘Roos.



pattyw said:


> Happy Saturday all!! Sunny right now, but lake effect snow is moving in today!! Some of ski country will get 6 inches!
> The City of Buffalo will maybe get an inch. We're 20 minutes north of the city- we should only get a dusting of snow!! So, indoor projects it is this weekend!!
> 
> Good news- we booked a December trip to Orlando We'll be in Orlando 12/13-12/17. We got great airfare and a wonderful 30% discount at HRH!! The best part is Kyle & Erin will drive up and spend the weekend with us!! Yay for a Christmas family vacation!! Now, off to plan our days!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Now who didn’t see that coming .  Congrats on pulling it together.  

Had to laugh i got an email from frontier airlines today.  Thought of you, promo was entitled “shuffle to Buffalo”

No idea how i’m On that list, never have flown them. My impression is they are a (big) step down from the other major discounters.  Anyone fly them lately?

I’ll book spirit & allegiant for bonus trips, but find myself holding my breath the plane actually does take off since only one scheduled per day (spirit) and on allegiant that & only fly a few days a week.  Allegiant ‘bonus’ points in my book for every one of my 6 trips with them having a delay due to mechanical issues.  The first time on their inagural flight out of PIT a few years ago.  Don’t get it, their planes look brand new


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> My youngest drove me crazy with veggie tales on repeat, still have a box full of old VHS tapes haha. Right next to the Barney ones.



Loved Veggie Tales!! & Barney! 



keishashadow said:


> Busch gardens in tampa used to have a lovely area where you could feed baby ‘Roos.



Will have to check that out! We'd like to go to Busch Gardens again! Haven't been there in a few years.



keishashadow said:


> Now who didn’t see that coming . Congrats on pulling it together.



 I was further enticed because we needed one more round trip with Southwest to get A List status! Looking forward to the perks! It's a win-win!!



keishashadow said:


> Had to laugh i got an email from frontier airlines today. Thought of you, promo was entitled “shuffle to Buffalo”



Now who wants to shuffle off to Buffalo now???? 

Kyle flew Frontier on an Orlando trip that Erin's parents paid for (I always fly Southwest).  He didn't like it- they had a long delay! And you had to pay extra for everything. By the time you pay for the extras, the fares aren't so cheap. Of course, I'm used to Southwest and 2 bags free as well as 2 carry-ons- so I'm not a light packer I think Frontier could work for some- if the rates and schedules work.


----------



## keishashadow

Patty the only person I know who flew on frontier out of PIT referred to the seats as feeling as comfortable as folding chairs.

If you think of it, could you ask Klye if he recalls the amount of leg room he experienced? 

PS congrats on the A list status, we’re coming up short again this year.


----------



## Lynne G

My DSis flies Frontier and has been delayed more than a day, and other delays flying into St. P.  I flew with her to Myrtle Beach, and would not fly with them again.  Started with a delay taking off, over 2 hours, then those that had paid for a seat in the front had to move back, as we, passengers, had to move in different parts of the place to balance it.  Then we we were delayed over 3 hours getting back.

While I have had delays with SW, I think SW seats are more comfy and under seat room bigger.  I do, generally pay more than she does on Frontier, but I feel better with SW, and always enjoy checking in a bag, and not packing as light to save money.

Some errands and lunch out with little one.  Always nice when kids help with the bags and cart.

Should be a quiet night, and oh that wind.  Bad hair day.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> If you think of it, could you ask Klye if he recalls the amount of leg room he experienced?



Talked to Kyle this afternoon he said he remembers less leg room on Frontier compared to Southwest. And the tray tables are tiny! 



Lynne G said:


> While I have had delays with SW, I think SW seats are more comfy and under seat room bigger. I do, generally pay more than she does on Frontier, but I feel better with SW, and always enjoy checking in a bag, and not packing as light to save money.



I agree! We've had delays and issues with Southwest- but they are very good at rectifying such situations and have always been happy with their customer service! 

Brrr- the arctic air has moved in!!  Strong winds, too!! Ick!


----------



## Charade67

I am way too old to be a residential college student. I had only planned to be on campus for a few hours this morning. I ended up staying to have lunch with B (the food is pretty decent for college food) and then we took a tour of the dormitories. Lots of walking and lots of stairs. We als stopped in the bookstore, but it was packed. I had to leave  after a few minutes. Way too many people. I ended up leaving at 4:00. 



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I'm surprised that so many people here are not early packers. I was expecting a lot of people to say they have their suitcases open a month ahead of time. I see that a lot on the Disney side. But maybe that explains it. The uber planners are not here so much.


 I’m a last minute packer for Disney too. I enjoy doing the Disney vacation planning, but still wait for the night before to pack. 



pattyw said:


> Good news- we booked a December trip to Orlando We'll be in Orlando 12/13-12/17. We got great airfare and a wonderful 30% discount at HRH!! The best part is Kyle & Erin will drive up and spend the weekend with us!! Yay for a Christmas family vacation!! Now, off to plan our days!!


 Yay! You can celebrate my birthday for me. 



keishashadow said:


> Wah mr had me all excited that the HP movie was this weekend. Went online to buy my tix and no cigar. Ah well, gives me more time to cross some more errands off my list today. Slowly grabbing all the goodies needed for thanksgiving dinner.



We are going to go see the new movie next weekend for B’s birthday. She requested a trip to Richmond to go to the Cheesecake Factor and then the movie. 



keishashadow said:


> Just imagine the number of calories you burnt off with all that traipsing around.
> 
> My youngest drove me crazy with veggie tales on repeat, still have a box full of old VHS tapes haha. Right next to the Barney ones.
> 
> Busch gardens in tampa used to have a lovely area where you could feed baby ‘Roos.



I think I actually lost a couple of pounds this week. 
I loved Veggie Tales, but didn’t allow Barney in our house. 
I have never been to Busch Gardens in Tampa. I hope to get out there someday.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Yay! You can celebrate my birthday for me.



When is your birthday?? We'll have cake for you that day!!

Quiet night here- had some lemon chicken and herb & butter rice for dinner! The cold weather has made the three of us hibernators!  But no snow at all here!  

Watching some hockey and then a drink later! Have some long island iced tea in the fridge to finish up!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> When is your birthday?? We'll have cake for you that day!!


December 16.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> December 16.



Ok got it!!

You probably received many birthday/Christmas combination gifts as a kid! 
Troy's birthday is Jan 7 and it's nice because we can give him a bigger gift when we combine both Christmas and his birthday, but I always feel bad that he gets one big present all at once!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, 2 sick kids, one just chilling, one a hot mess.  Sigh, thankfully a Saturday night.  

Went out for Mexican for dinner and mouth was buzzing.  Who knew spinach could be hot. Burning mouth hot.  And older one found out he is not a fan of ale, and rather have plain beer.  Was not going to finish it for him though, I don’t like ale that much either.  At least it was not that expensive, as an IPA maker promotion.  We had left over, so older one polished his off later after we got home, and DH ate my leftover, as he did not come with us.  

Getting tired, so have a nice night all!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, 2 sick kids, one just chilling, one a hot mess.  Sigh, thankfully a Saturday night.
> 
> Went out for Mexican for dinner and mouth was buzzing.  Who knew spinach could be hot. Burning mouth hot.  And older one found out he is not a fan of ale, and rather have plain beer.  Was not going to finish it for him though, I don’t like ale that much either.  At least it was not that expensive, as an IPA maker promotion.  We had left over, so older one polished his off later after we got home, and DH ate my leftover, as he did not come with us.
> 
> Getting tired, so have a nice night all!



Hope the kids feel better Lynne. Nice they can rest up over the weekend.......

Tom likes real ales, not to my taste at all........

So, not a fan of hot food then Lynne........



Bacon Sunday here.......breakfast is bacon with a rather strange pack of eggs that have blue shells........yes, they’re supposed to be like that! Haven’t cracked one open yet.......when I asked the farmer next to us if they were blue inside he wouldn’t tell me........he did laugh......so I’m guessing they’re normal yellow yolks.......

And cooking a ham joint slowly all day too......lazy day.......going out to get new lights for kitchen......going for LED lights this time.......we very rarely have the main lights on as we use the lighting under the cabinets......but sometimes you need a lot of light......and that’s about as interesting as my day gets today. 

Guy is coming back round to take images of the work he has done in our kitchen with the new tiles.......he puts some of his work on his FB page........think he is really pleased with what he’s done......I know we are! It’s like having a new kitchen again.....

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, not blue inside.  We found that our neighbors’ hens’ had green, yellow and pink shelled eggs and had a little darker yolk then store ones, and a very fresh taste.  Lucky to get such fresh eggs.

Ooh, I do like hot foods, just not oh my gosh burn my mouth kind.  I do like a good sinus cleaning hot mustard and jalapeño peppers sometimes.

Well, kids are asleep, so wash is being done, then yep, bacon for us too, and home fries and eggs.  Full breakfasts are easier in the weekends.



.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Yes, they were beautiful..…..yellowest yolk and a good size too. Went lovely with the bacon.

Raining here. 

But, went to the beautiful Remembrance Sunday Service to commemorate the 100 years since the end of the First World War at the church in our village. It was heartening to see so many young people there.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Good morning all. I'm jealous of everyone having bacon. 

So we have a Hedwig we bought the first year we went to Uni to deliver the kids' letters. She comes out every time we go now. She eats seeds and nuts and had a nest the kids made her when she arrived a few weeks ago. Last night my DH found that DD8 had written a letter to HP about her broken wrist and our upcoming trip, asked him to write back, and tied it to her leg.

So of course last night, 'Harry' wrote back that he was glad she gets to go to DA and Hogsmeade and that she should visit Mdm Pomfrey while she's there to get her arm fixed up. She was soooooo excited to get it this morning.

These things are soooooo cute. I'm sad we're very quickly growing out of them as a family.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> And cooking a ham joint slowly all day too......lazy day.......going out to get new lights for kitchen......going for LED lights this time.......we very rarely have the main lights on as we use the lighting under the cabinets......but sometimes you need a lot of light......and that’s about as interesting as my day gets today.



Sounds good to me! My day is all about housework!! Shopping of any kind beats cleaning!



Lynne G said:


> Well, kids are asleep, so wash is being done, then yep, bacon for us too, and home fries and eggs. Full breakfasts are easier in the weekends.




Sounds great! Hope the kids feel better soon!



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> These things are soooooo cute. I'm sad we're very quickly growing out of them as a family.



That's so sweet!! Cherish these moments! The kids grow so fast! 

Sunny but cold morning here!! Yep- cleaning the house is the chore for the day!! Will watch football but my home team saddens me most weeks! And a little trip planning later! Looking for some holiday events in Ft. Lauderdale to visit!


----------



## keishashadow

Give your veterans a big hug today!  My mister smiled and asked for bacon lol. 



Lynne G said:


> My DSis flies Frontier and has been delayed more than a day, and other delays flying into St. P.  I flew with her to Myrtle Beach, and would not fly with them again.  Started with a delay taking off, over 2 hours, then those that had paid for a seat in the front had to move back, as we, passengers, had to move in different parts of the place to balance it.  Then we we were delayed over 3 hours getting back.
> 
> While I have had delays with SW, I think SW seats are more comfy and under seat room bigger.  I do, generally pay more than she does on Frontier, but I feel better with SW, and always enjoy checking in a bag, and not packing as light to save money.
> 
> Some errands and lunch out with little one.  Always nice when kids help with the bags and cart.
> 
> Should be a quiet night, and oh that wind.  Bad hair day.



Only once did we have to move to redistribute weight on a smaller plane and that was with less than 20 people from MDW to PIT. I was a bit un-nerving to be honest.



pattyw said:


> Talked to Kyle this afternoon he said he remembers less leg room on Frontier compared to Southwest. And the tray tables are tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! We've had delays and issues with Southwest- but they are very good at rectifying such situations and have always been happy with their customer service!
> 
> Brrr- the arctic air has moved in!!  Strong winds, too!! Ick!



Yuck, think i’ll Cross frontier off the short list



Charade67 said:


> I am way too old to be a residential college student. I had only planned to be on campus for a few hours this morning. I ended up staying to have lunch with B (the food is pretty decent for college food) and then we took a tour of the dormitories. Lots of walking and lots of stairs. We als stopped in the bookstore, but it was packed. I had to leave  after a few minutes. Way too many people. I ended up leaving at 4:00.
> 
> I’m a last minute packer for Disney too. I enjoy doing the Disney vacation planning, but still wait for the night before to pack.
> 
> Yay! You can celebrate my birthday for me.
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to go see the new movie next weekend for B’s birthday. She requested a trip to Richmond to go to the Cheesecake Factor and then the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I actually lost a couple of pounds this week.
> I loved Veggie Tales, but didn’t allow Barney in our house.
> I have never been to Busch Gardens in Tampa. I hope to get out there someday.



I like the sounds of that birthday celebration. It’s a good hour RT with no traffic to closest Cheesecake Factory here.  That’s inhuame 

Rule of thumb is the food you see in the college cafeteria on parents & prospective visitation days will never resurface lol. They pull out all the stops . Generally though, the kiddos won’t starve but I was glad after the first year and the dining program wasn’t mandatory expense.  Usuallyl multiple choices of good or better grub right across the street from campus.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, 2 sick kids, one just chilling, one a hot mess.  Sigh, thankfully a Saturday night.
> 
> Went out for Mexican for dinner and mouth was buzzing.  Who knew spinach could be hot. Burning mouth hot.  And older one found out he is not a fan of ale, and rather have plain beer.  Was not going to finish it for him though, I don’t like ale that much either.  At least it was not that expensive, as an IPA maker promotion.  We had left over, so older one polished his off later after we got home, and DH ate my leftover, as he did not come with us.
> 
> Getting tired, so have a nice night all!



Because one sickie kid isn’t enough.  Hope it passes thru quickly.


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Good morning all. I'm jealous of everyone having bacon.
> 
> So we have a Hedwig we bought the first year we went to Uni to deliver the kids' letters. She comes out every time we go now. She eats seeds and nuts and had a nest the kids made her when she arrived a few weeks ago. Last night my DH found that DD8 had written a letter to HP about her broken wrist and our upcoming trip, asked him to write back, and tied it to her leg.
> 
> So of course last night, 'Harry' wrote back that he was glad she gets to go to DA and Hogsmeade and that she should visit Mdm Pomfrey while she's there to get her arm fixed up. She was soooooo excited to get it this morning.
> 
> These things are soooooo cute. I'm sad we're very quickly growing out of them as a family.



That is so cute!!! I doubt they ever really grow out of Potter...….


Janet....I`d have been a nervous wreck on a plane that asked you to do that!!!! I think I`d have got off!!! I had a panic once when our full size and packed full plane was flying over the Pyrenees and the pilot told everyone to look out of the left hand side of the plane......everyone except me got up to look out the windows at mountains...….I tried to counter balance everyone by leaning to the right......yeah, that was going to work!!! 



Ok, getting through trip report......been yakking on for so long...…..

Won`t get much done tomorrow......spending the day with my bestest friend.....well, one of them......meeting early and then lunch and yap the day away.....haven't seen her for a while......so, really looking forward to catching up. 

Almost bedtime here...….


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> You probably received many birthday/Christmas combination gifts as a kid!


My parents we actually pretty good about keeping birthday and Christmas separate. DH is stuck with a Christmas Eve birthday. We always make a point not to do anything Christmas related on his birthday.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> So we have a Hedwig we bought the first year we went to Uni to deliver the kids' letters. She comes out every time we go now. She eats seeds and nuts and had a nest the kids made her when she arrived a few weeks ago. Last night my DH found that DD8 had written a letter to HP about her broken wrist and our upcoming trip, asked him to write back, and tied it to her leg.
> 
> So of course last night, 'Harry' wrote back that he was glad she gets to go to DA and Hogsmeade and that she should visit Mdm Pomfrey while she's there to get her arm fixed up. She was soooooo excited to get it this morning.


This is so sweet. I miss the days when I could do stuff like this.



pattyw said:


> Looking for some holiday events in Ft. Lauderdale to visit!


 First Baptist of Ft. Lauderdale does a really nice Christmas pageant. B was one of the “stars” when she was only 3 weeks old.



keishashadow said:


> I like the sounds of that birthday celebration. It’s a good hour RT with no traffic to closest Cheesecake Factory here. That’s inhuame


 We are a little over 2 hours from the nearest Cheesecake Factory.



keishashadow said:


> Rule of thumb is the food you see in the college cafeteria on parents & prospective visitation days will never resurface lol. They pull out all the stops . Generally though, the kiddos won’t starve but I was glad after the first year and the dining program wasn’t mandatory expense. Usuallyl multiple choices of good or better grub right across the street from campus.


 Dh frequently eats in the dining hall and says it is actually pretty decent all of the time. There are also a few chain restaurants on campus including Pizza Hut and Chick-fli-A.


----------



## schumigirl

We had one aunt when Kyle was born, his birthday is January 14th.......ask if we were doing combined presents for him.......er, no. They were 3 weeks apart to begin with.........

But, he always got Christmas and Birthday presents separate, however large and expensive his presents were.......3 weeks isn’t even close!

Once had a friend who’s birthday was Christmas Day.......she was one of 5 children so her birthday really was a little lost with the hustle of the day.......and she did feel it I think. 


Monday again. 

Wild and wooly night last night, seems calmer this morning......breakfast is toast with marmalade this morning...

Then off to meet my friend for the day......always look forward so much to spending the day with her.........think DH will spend the day watching sci fi stuff........all day!!

Have a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, a day to remember, but one that is a good reason to relax and kids have school, so DH and I to enjoy some quiet.  May go out to breakfast with him. 

Hope all have a nice Monday.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> My parents we actually pretty good about keeping birthday and Christmas separate. DH is stuck with a Christmas Eve birthday. We always make a point not to do anything Christmas related on his birthday.



That's great!  Christmas Eve birthday is a tough one, but nice that you can keep the celebrations separate!



Lynne G said:


> May go out to breakfast with him.



Have a great breakfast!

Work day for me today! Only until noon- then housework for me!! and my own paperwork! 

Have a great Monday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Welcome to the family  PrincessWithABlaster

To all our Veterans


Lynne hope your son and daughter are getting better 

Hey Schumi the trip countdown is getting closer.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Rain, rain and more rain for the foreseeable future here.  Danielle and I were going to see Bohemian Rhapsody today but it's so nasty out we may postpone it until next week 

New pup Jack is busy creating mayhem as dogs that age are prone to do.  This morning I discovered that he had moved his bed out from under the porch roof and into the rain so all of his bedding was soaking wet.  Now I have to get new cedar shavings and find another old blanket for him to sleep on.  But he's so cute and sweet that I can forgive him.

My FIL's birthday was on Christmas and he was disappointed that everyone gave him birthday presents wrapped in Christmas paper so I always made sure to give him his gift wrapped in birthday paper.  It's funny that both of his sons were born on Valentine's day and Trey was born on April fools day.  

Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 364643
> 
> Welcome to the family  PrincessWithABlaster
> 
> To all our Veterans
> View attachment 364644
> 
> Lynne hope your son and daughter are getting better
> 
> Hey Schumi the trip countdown is getting closer.




17 More sleeps...……..

I do keep count......lol.......

Hope you`re doing better now Robbie...…...


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Rain, rain and more rain for the foreseeable future here.  Danielle and I were going to see Bohemian Rhapsody today but it's so nasty out we may postpone it until next week
> 
> New pup Jack is busy creating mayhem as dogs that age are prone to do.  This morning I discovered that he had moved his bed out from under the porch roof and into the rain so all of his bedding was soaking wet.  Now I have to get new cedar shavings and find another old blanket for him to sleep on.  But he's so cute and sweet that I can forgive him.
> 
> My FIL's birthday was on Christmas and he was disappointed that everyone gave him birthday presents wrapped in Christmas paper so I always made sure to give him his gift wrapped in birthday paper.  It's funny that both of his sons were born on Valentine's day and Trey was born on April fools day.
> 
> Hope everyone has a marvelous Monday



Didn't know your boy was born on April 1st.....now I know 2 people with that birthday...…..

We want to see BR too......love some Freddie...……


Had a lovely day with my best friend......nice lunch and we chatted all day.....didn't notice the time...…

But, on different news....….I`m taking my mum to New York again next year!!!!! 

Talked to her tonight and she`s keen to go back......so lord willing it`ll be a June trip....looking at flights now and then get a hotel booked on Long Island...……

Time for 3rd POTC movie…….


----------



## Lynne G

That is awesome Schumi, so nice mum wants to travel with you to NYC again. 

Kids are feeling better, thanks all.  Older one has to up his allergy meds, that and another box of tissues.  

My DM is a New Year’s baby, and we always celebrate her birthday instead of a New Year’s themed day.  It was always hard for little one when young, as an end of summer baby, no one was ever around to celebrate with her.  

Well, nice relaxing day.  Even did some shopping with older one, and since DH is home, steak in the grill.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Everyone,
We celebrated the holiday today with a trip to Volcano Bay! It was a perfect day; low crowd, not too hot, water temps just right. The only downside was telling the kids last night that we were going & they had us awake at 6:15 am......did I mention that the park didn’t open until 10am. Grrrrr  Won’t make that mistake again for our Thanksgiving trip!

Our oldest daughter’s birthday is January 8th.  The big benefit to that is if she didn’t get something she really wanted for Christmas, it’s probably on clearance for her birthday. See....I’m always thinking......hehe.

So many good movies out right now! Taking the kids to see the Nutcracker one after school tomorrow. It seems to be very Tim Burton-ish, even though he didn’t direct it, but we love those type of movies. Hubs has promised me a date night to see BR next Saturday. I have heard all good things from those who’ve already seen it. 

Hope everyone & their kiddos who were under the weather are recovering. Holidays are coming, ain’t nobody got time to be sick!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, glad to see kids are doing better....hope it doesn’t spread to you and DH........

Glad you had a nice day albeit slightly later park start than planned........


Another busy day today........well, busy morning anyway.......

Anyone flown Delta Internationally??? Looking for opinions on them as carriers. They also fly from Scotland so would save mum travelling down here first before we fly out, I could go up there, and easier for her when we come home......that overnight flight home is difficult. Especially with having to be there so long before the actual flight. 

Also realised this morning I haven’t purchased one thing for Christmas.......need to get cards done before we go as we don’t come back to the 10th......don’t fancy starting to shop then......I like to be organised and hate all those manic shopping crowds........yes, I can get some things online, but do like a mooch around the stores when they are all decorated for Christmas and the Christmas music on........although I suppose it’s like that already.........

Time for breakfast.......no bacon this morning.......

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

[


schumigirl said:


> Lynne, glad to see kids are doing better....hope it doesn’t spread to you and DH........
> 
> Glad you had a nice day albeit slightly later park start than planned........
> 
> 
> Another busy day today........well, busy morning anyway.......
> 
> Anyone flown Delta Internationally??? Looking for opinions on them as carriers. They also fly from Scotland so would save mum travelling down here first before we fly out, I could go up there, and easier for her when we come home......that overnight flight home is difficult. Especially with having to be there so long before the actual flight.
> 
> Also realised this morning I haven’t purchased one thing for Christmas.......need to get cards done before we go as we don’t come back to the 10th......don’t fancy starting to shop then......I like to be organised and hate all those manic shopping crowds........yes, I can get some things online, but do like a mooch around the stores when they are all decorated for Christmas and the Christmas music on........although I suppose it’s like that already.........
> 
> Time for breakfast.......no bacon this morning.......
> 
> Have a great Tuesday.........



Good morning all. 

Schumi, we flew Delta to the Caribbean in March. The trip was fine. They're a pretty typical US carrier. Our international flight was about 3 hours, so everything was an extra charge, as is the way with US carriers. I assume if the flight is long enough they give you an included meal (but I don't have any first hand experience with that recently).  Checked bags were an extra charge and they did arrive with us both ways. 

I would say they were fine but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Lynne G

- ah, Schumi.  LOL  Sorry, never flew with Delta, but easy traveling is always is worth the interest, and glad to hear Princess has at least no bad thing to say about using Delta.  

Well, a nice short week to start.  But a very messy commute.  Lots of spin outs, flooded streets, swerving around puddles, and rain, hard enough, had to keep going from fast to regular windshield wiping.  Thankfully, in the mid 40's, so just cool rain.  Different story, by Thursday.  They are talking snow, and 36 the high.  Sigh.  So not ready for the winter.

Woot!  To Tgrgrl, glad you had fun at VB.  Great that you are 2 weeks away from more fun at the Dark Side.

Morning Princess, hope you enjoy your coffee or tea, or drink of choice.  I'm a tea drinker, so tea is almost ready.  Kinda day, tea will be needed all day.  

And, lest you forget the day, with this honoring, long week-end, it's a Tuesday.  And y'all know what that means.  Yep, Mac's on a Taco Bell run.  It's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  

With that, tea for me.  Have a totally nice Tuesday, homies.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 364779 - ah, Schumi.  LOL  Sorry, never flew with Delta, but easy traveling is always is worth the interest, and glad to hear Princess has at least no bad thing to say about using Delta.
> 
> Well, a nice short week to start.  But a very messy commute.  Lots of spin outs, flooded streets, swerving around puddles, and rain, hard enough, had to keep going from fast to regular windshield wiping.  Thankfully, in the mid 40's, so just cool rain.  Different story, by Thursday.  They are talking snow, and 36 the high.  Sigh.  So not ready for the winter.
> 
> Woot!  To Tgrgrl, glad you had fun at VB.  Great that you are 2 weeks away from more fun at the Dark Side.
> 
> Morning Princess, hope you enjoy your coffee or tea, or drink of choice.  I'm a tea drinker, so tea is almost ready.  Kinda day, tea will be needed all day.
> 
> And, lest you forget the day, with this honoring, long week-end, it's a Tuesday.  And y'all know what that means.  Yep, Mac's on a Taco Bell run.  It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With that, tea for me.  Have a totally nice Tuesday, homies.



Cheers, Lynne.  I'm a coffee drinker and I really need it this morning.   I will drink tea sometimes but usually coffee. 

Three more work days until our trip. I did my instacart order last night for breakfast stuff and snacks. No, Instacart, sadly 6300 Hollywood Blvd is not my billing address.


----------



## Wayland10

I took my daughters to see Nutcracker and the Four Realms yesterday. It really was not my favorite, aside from some of the costumes. I disliked it a lot, and my kids were definitely not fans. My youngest asked "What was your least favorite part?" , which is the opposite of what she usually says after a movie. Don't want this to be a rant, I'm just curious about what others think. Did you like it? What did you like? What am I missing here?


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> [
> 
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> Schumi, we flew Delta to the Caribbean in March. The trip was fine. They're a pretty typical US carrier. Our international flight was about 3 hours, so everything was an extra charge, as is the way with US carriers. I assume if the flight is long enough they give you an included meal (but I don't have any first hand experience with that recently).  Checked bags were an extra charge and they did arrive with us both ways.
> 
> I would say they were fine but nothing to get excited about.



Thanks Princess...….yes, we get a meal and afternoon snack.....but not sure about them at all...….we are so used to Virgin Atlantic and TC.….

lol.....yes, bags arriving with you is always a bonus!!! 

Haven`t checked the baggage yet.....we get 2 x 23kg with both the UK carriers as we fly Premium usually......need to look some more.....thank you though...…. 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 364779 - ah, Schumi.  LOL  Sorry, never flew with Delta, but easy traveling is always is worth the interest, and glad to hear Princess has at least no bad thing to say about using Delta.
> 
> Well, a nice short week to start.  But a very messy commute.  Lots of spin outs, flooded streets, swerving around puddles, and rain, hard enough, had to keep going from fast to regular windshield wiping.  Thankfully, in the mid 40's, so just cool rain.  Different story, by Thursday.  They are talking snow, and 36 the high.  Sigh.  So not ready for the winter.
> 
> Woot!  To Tgrgrl, glad you had fun at VB.  Great that you are 2 weeks away from more fun at the Dark Side.
> 
> Morning Princess, hope you enjoy your coffee or tea, or drink of choice.  I'm a tea drinker, so tea is almost ready.  Kinda day, tea will be needed all day.
> 
> And, lest you forget the day, with this honoring, long week-end, it's a Tuesday.  And y'all know what that means.  Yep, Mac's on a Taco Bell run.  It's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With that, tea for me.  Have a totally nice Tuesday, homies.



Yes, trying to be more convenient for my mum......but not sure...…..

Shame about your weather......doesn't sound nice at all...…..we have beautiful sunshine and quite mild.....I`m sure it won`t last!!! But please don`t send any snow over here......lol......



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Cheers, Lynne.  I'm a coffee drinker and I really need it this morning.   I will drink tea sometimes but usually coffee.
> 
> Three more work days until our trip. I did my instacart order last night for breakfast stuff and snacks. No, Instacart, sadly 6300 Hollywood Blvd is not my billing address.



You could try that with the billing address...….

Three more days...…...



Wayland10 said:


> I took my daughters to see Nutcracker and the Four Realms yesterday. It really was not my favorite, aside from some of the costumes. I disliked it a lot, and my kids were definitely not fans. My youngest asked "What was your least favorite part?" , which is the opposite of what she usually says after a movie. Don't want this to be a rant, I'm just curious about what others think. Did you like it? What did you like? What am I missing here?





Welcome Wayland10...…..

macraven will be along to officially welcome you, but didn't want to ignore you...….



Just finished lunch...….lazy afternoon of flight checking, looking at hotels....and some almost done trip report...…..

Ready to start the next one soon...…….16 more sleeps...…...


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone.  Super rainy cold day yesterday and looks like more of the same today. There is actually a possibility of a wintry mix Thursday morning. Yuck.

Welcome Wayland. I have not seen the new Nutcracker movie, but have heard mixed reviews. My daughter is a dancer and has not expressed any interest in seeing it.

Gotta run. Expecting a slow day at work today.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> But he's so cute and sweet that I can forgive him.



Yep- that's how they all get away with their naughtiness! They do it in the cutest way!



schumigirl said:


> I`m taking my mum to New York again next year!!!!!



How nice- I'm sure your mum is thrilled!! 



Tgrgrl said:


> We celebrated the holiday today with a trip to Volcano Bay! It was a perfect day; low crowd, not too hot, water temps just right.



How nice to be local!! Glad you had a great day!!



Tgrgrl said:


> Our oldest daughter’s birthday is January 8th. The big benefit to that is if she didn’t get something she really wanted for Christmas, it’s probably on clearance for her birthday. See....I’m always thinking......hehe.



Troy's is January 7- and yes- we take advantage of after Christmas sales!!



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Three more work days until our trip.





Hello @Wayland10 !! So nice to meet you!!

Dreary here today!! Yesterday afternoon, I cut our lawn for the last time this season! and did some leaf cleanup as well as cut down the rest of the flowers So sad- it'll be gray here until May!

But 8 days until we leave for Ft. Lauderdale!! Sun, warmth, and visiting with Kyle & Erin! We miss them so much!!


----------



## macraven

_To the newest homie_

_*Wayland10*_



_Hope to see more of you now.  Once you post in the thread, you inherit a new family_


_About your question on the Nutcracker, I’ve never seen it ....._


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Had a dusting of snow on the rooftops this morning. 

The stores here are slammed already with people buying Christmas decorations.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re doing better now Robbie...…...



Doing good. Thank you. Hope all are well in your home.




schumigirl said:


> Talked to her tonight and she`s keen to go back......so lord willing it`ll be a June trip....looking at flights now and then get a hotel booked on Long Island...……



Great news for a another mother daughter trip to New York. I know you are thrilled to take your mom back. 




schumigirl said:


> Anyone flown Delta Internationally??? Looking for opinions on them as carriers. They also fly from Scotland so would save mum travelling down here first before we fly out, I could go up there, and easier for her when we come home......that overnight flight home is difficult. Especially with having to be there so long before the actual flight.



We flew over to England many moons ago on Delta. Think it was about 25 years ago. Was nice then, but everything has changed since then....Hope no matter who you choose that everything works out for you both and you have a great trip.




PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Cheers, Lynne. I'm a coffee drinker and I really need it this morning.



I do like my big mug of coffee in the morning too...


Hope everyone has a great Taco Tuesday.


Need to get into my office this morning and shuffle some paper.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning ....almost afternoon 

Welcome to the darkside wayland 

We never made it to the movies yesterday...we opened the front door to go and it was pouring buckets so we decided against it.  We may do a double feature next week when the new FB movie comes out.

Glad you and your mom are going to NY again Carole.  I haven't flown Delta internationally but no complaints on their domestic service.  It's funny my FIL was a captain for Delta and flew the London and Frankfurt routes back in the 80's.  I'm still kicking myself for not taking advantage of the free first class flights when I had the chance 

It's still wet and dreary here...at least it's not snowing but we could really use some sunshine 

Anyone doing a run for the border grab some tacos for me too!

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Had a dusting of snow on the rooftops this morning.
> 
> The stores here are slammed already with people buying Christmas decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good. Thank you. Hope all are well in your home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news for a another mother daughter trip to New York. I know you are thrilled to take your mom back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We flew over to England many moons ago on Delta. Think it was about 25 years ago. Was nice then, but everything has changed since then....Hope no matter who you choose that everything works out for you both and you have a great trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like my big mug of coffee in the morning too...
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Taco Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Need to get into my office this morning and shuffle some paper.




Thanks Robo…….yes, we are excited to go back again...….I`m thinking we`ll stick to who we know for this trip again...….better the devil you know and all that......glad you`re doing ok......we`re all good too 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning ....almost afternoon
> 
> Welcome to the darkside wayland
> 
> We never made it to the movies yesterday...we opened the front door to go and it was pouring buckets so we decided against it.  We may do a double feature next week when the new FB movie comes out.
> 
> Glad you and your mom are going to NY again Carole.  I haven't flown Delta internationally but no complaints on their domestic service.  It's funny my FIL was a captain for Delta and flew the London and Frankfurt routes back in the 80's.  I'm still kicking myself for not taking advantage of the free first class flights when I had the chance
> 
> It's still wet and dreary here...at least it's not snowing but we could really use some sunshine
> 
> Anyone doing a run for the border grab some tacos for me too!
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



It`s good evening from me Vicki!!!! 

Yep, happy to take her......oh what a miss with the FiL…….lol......free first class flights are the best!!!! 

Hope your weather picks up soon...….yep, nobody wants snow...…..


Still not picked flights.......will keep thinking about it...…..

No tacos for us...…..

Dinner is antipasto, shrimp in Marie Rose sauce which is really our shrimp cocktail over here......mayo and ketchup mixed together with a load of cayenne pepper for us and a good squeeze of lemon......some olives, some spicy some not......and stuffed cherry peppers...….Tom wanted some Rosemary bread.....I had no fresh rosemary so it`s a ciabatta from the deli...….maybe cheating but it`s so good!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rain has left, and now windy and cool feeling.  Clouds almost have that look of snow.  Sigh.  Toasty is more my happy weather.

I keep thinking I want to see the Nutcracker, but have not gotten there yet.  I am more set on seeing Mercury bio, but neither kid seems that interested in that one either.  We all are going to see the new Potter movie this weekend.  Tickets were bought awhile ago.  Love that reserved seats, most of our cinemas have.  No rush to get in there, and save seat when getting food or having to go out.  

Will still fire up the grill.  First, it will send off warm, and it's right outside the door, so I have no problem bopping back and forth.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Rain has left, and now windy and cool feeling.  Clouds almost have that look of snow.  Sigh.  Toasty is more my happy weather.
> 
> I keep thinking I want to see the Nutcracker, but have not gotten there yet.  I am more set on seeing Mercury bio, but neither kid seems that interested in that one either.  We all are going to see the new Potter movie this weekend.  Tickets were bought awhile ago.  Love that reserved seats, most of our cinemas have.  No rush to get in there, and save seat when getting food or having to go out.
> 
> Will still fire up the grill.  First, it will send off warm, and it's right outside the door, so I have no problem bopping back and forth.



Yes, we’ll only go to cinemas, on the very rare occasion we do go, it’s got to be where we can reserve seats in advance........

No interest in the Nutcracker.......but, the Queen story, yes, they were an amazing group.......I saw them at Live Aid and they were spine tinglingly spectacular!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Wayland10 said:


> I took my daughters to see Nutcracker and the Four Realms yesterday. It really was not my favorite, aside from some of the costumes. I disliked it a lot, and my kids were definitely not fans. My youngest asked "What was your least favorite part?" , which is the opposite of what she usually says after a movie. Don't want this to be a rant, I'm just curious about what others think. Did you like it? What did you like? What am I missing here?


Just got back from seeing it a few hours ago & I HATED it. Ugggh, such a disappointment. Kids said it was ok but they didn’t talk about it afterwards like they usually do. Misty Copeland’s dancing was the best part, by far. Oh & that it was a mercifully short film.  Costumes were lovely but the acting was terrible, especially the Nutcracker & Keira Knightley. Helen Mirren, what were you thinking???Jokes fell flat with our almost-full theatre so it wasn’t only me.


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we’ll only go to cinemas, on the very rare occasion we do go, it’s got to be where we can reserve seats in advance........
> 
> No interest in the Nutcracker.......but, the Queen story, yes, they were an amazing group.......I saw them at Live Aid and they were spine tinglingly spectacular!


You were at 1985 Live Aid???? Oh, so jelly!! Best concert ever....for my generation anyway. Thank goodness for YouTube so I can watch the highlights whenever I want.


----------



## schumigirl

Tgrgrl said:


> You were at 1985 Live Aid???? Oh, so jelly!! Best concert ever....for my generation anyway. Thank goodness for YouTube so I can watch the highlights whenever I want.



Yep, it was amazing!! The atmosphere was phenomenal.....and seeing those stars live was fabulous...I wasn't really one to go to concerts back then so this was out of this world. 

I`d never go to anything like that now crowd wise......I`m not good if I can`t see an escape route in an emergency......that's what comes of working in the industry I was in for a long time.....lol......even today whenever I go anywhere new, I still look for where the emergency exits are.....anywhere!! It`s ingrained in you.


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday again...….

Miserable looking day outside today...….Kyle has a day off so he`s gone for a haircut and some money....well, dollars...…

Laundry and trip report today not much else...….

And still thinking about flights for New York......don't think a Scottish airport will work....so back to our original choices...trying to pick the easiest option for mum. 

Home made beef burgers tonight...…...spicy tomato sauce...…..

Have a great Wednesday……………..


----------



## macraven

_Rainy day for me

Looks like rain or snow and cold for some other homies 

Where’s Janet’s camel?

_


----------



## Lynne G

Pesky work.  Morning Mac!  Wacky, Whopper, Hump Day Wednesday is here. 
 yep, .  That day for most of us homies, working the M to F week, today is a hump of day, two more work days, and then the week-end.  

Ah, at least a dry commute.  And no car, the while the road may be icy, the almost 2 inches of rain that fell two nights before into yesterday morning, was mostly gone, with the cool, brisk 40's wind and dry streets. However, that Nor'easter will arrive around lunchtime tomorrow, and bring a messy mix, of snow, sleet, and freezing rain to make a not so fun commute home tomorrow.

With that I need tea.  And a funny, er. well, what?  



 


Tea time. Later homies.  Enjoy a burger, like Schumi is, be wacky, and get over this hump of a day in a wonderful mood, homies.

Sending hugs to those who need some well thoughts, including Wendy, Robo, Mac, Tink, and Tgrgrl's kids.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Wednesday again...….
> 
> Miserable looking day outside today...….Kyle has a day off so he`s gone for a haircut and some money....well, dollars...…
> 
> Laundry and trip report today not much else...….
> 
> And still thinking about flights for New York......don't think a Scottish airport will work....so back to our original choices...trying to pick the easiest option for mum.
> 
> Home made beef burgers tonight...…...spicy tomato sauce...…..
> 
> Have a great Wednesday……………..


My parents fly delta from Orlando to Europe 5 or 6 times a year. The do the Viking riverboat cruises, never a problem with the flight.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you for the info.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, rain for us and so miserable still........

Camel burger Lynne.........not sure about that one..........


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans family ...I am back from the land of missing ....It is cold here  only 37 and dropping...We are in for the Nor'easter like Lynne tomorrow and not looking forward to it. As I get older I don't like to drive in the snow as much. I was the type to just stay in and chill. Well now with the Charlie working tomorrow I may have to take him if Brian isn't home in time.. 

I want to take a moment to thank all of you for the wonderful thoughts and comments on Liv and myself. I really enjoy hearing other people's advice and experiences it helps a lot. I know that each and everyone of you is special and are a wonderful family. I really enjoy being a part of this family. It really helps knowing that you have a warm place to turn to when you need it.

It has been a busy weekend trying to catch up on cleaning and errands. I spent a lot of time on Monday getting Liv's car. She followed me home from the place. It was her first time driving alone and she did great. However, she complained of the engine running loud and vibrating, but we just thought it was the car. Well I had her drive home last night from work, (it was the first time at night) and I noticed the noise she was talking about. Well it turned out that she had it in low gear. I had to explain to her that automatic transmission has to be in D. I think she is good now. She is getting more confidence and should be able to go off on her own this week. This is one of those "mom" moments for me. 



Wayland10 welcome to the Sans family. Look forward to hearing more from you

Mac I hope your rain goes away quickly and you are feeling good

Schumi That is so awesome about your trip with your mum to NYC. I hope all your plans go smoothly.

Pattyw Yay! How nice to be going back again and having your son meet up with you. It sounds like  you got a great deal! Happy planning.

PrincessWithABlaster I hope you have a great trip! I agree with the others about doing creative things like you did with the little one. I agree time goes by so quick and they are grown!

Lynne I hope you have a safe drive home tomorrow with the weather. I will be thinking of  you when I am out in it!

Tgrgrl I am glad that you had a good VB day. My family loves it there. I hear you on the early morning exciting thing. I hope you have a great Thanksgiving trip!

Charade Congrats on the weight loss however I know sometimes that is not the way you want too. Glad she applied with a fee waiver. I hope it continues  to go good!

Tink I am sorry he did that. I know how that can be with pets. It sounds like he is a very happy and healthy pup, I hope you guys have many happy memories with him.

Robo I am glad to hear you are doing good. I love seeing your minion memes.

Keishashadow Thank you for the suggestions and sharing your story. Boy do I understand the brick wall at 90 mph.

I am off to make a turkey dinner today. Our local grocery store had turkeys half price so picked one up. Liv's squad is coming over tonight.Turkey dinner for 6

I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Charade67

A good afternoon. A quick post while I am on lunch break.  Well...today I am the mother of an adult. B is 18 today. Those years really went by fast.  SHe has requested pizza  and Boston creme pie (from a band fundraiser) for tonight. Saturday it’s the Ceesecake Factory and the new Fantastic Beasts movie.

Patty - Ft. Lauderdale sounds really nice now. We are supposed to get freezing rain tomorrow.

TgrGrl - Sorry your girls didn’t like the Nutcracker. One of the biggest complaints I’ve heard is that Misty Copeland’s part is too short. 

Quick hello to Schumi, Lynne, Macraven, Bobbie, Keisha, Princess, Tink, Robo , and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey Mike it’s wednesday, all day.  Taking break from cleaning, oh joy.  Let the madness begin


----------



## Lynne G

Hope B enjoys her birthday!  Nice to have 2 birthday meals.  I like Boston Creme donuts.  Pizza for lunch.  Must be the day for it.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Hey Mike it’s wednesday, all day.  Taking break from cleaning, oh joy.  Let the madness begin


  yep,  guess it is out your way.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> A good afternoon. A quick post while I am on lunch break.  Well...today I am the mother of an adult. B is 18 today. Those years really went by fast.  SHe has requested pizza  and Boston creme pie (from a band fundraiser) for tonight. Saturday it’s the Ceesecake Factory and the new Fantastic Beasts movie.



 to B I hope she has a great day and enjoys the weekend plans. I will be the parent of an adult in September


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Birthday to B!!!!!

Bobbie68....have to chuckle about Liv’s car, that totally something I would have done!!!!


----------



## macraven

*Miss B
*


----------



## bobbie68

Tgrgrl said:


> Bobbie68....have to chuckle about Liv’s car, that totally something I would have done!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Thank you so much for the birthday wishes for B. I still can’t believe it has been 18 years already.

The news is acting like we are supposed to get the storm of the century tomorrow. We are currently under a winter storm warning. I think we are expecting mostly freezing rain. Most of the local school systems have already announced a 2 hour delay tomorrow. Our county still hasn’t posted anything. They will probably wait until 5:00 in the morning to make an announcement.

I’m going to try to get some sleep. Good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Our view this morning....…..
















our view in 2 weeks...……
















Yep......2 weeks today till we fly!! Cannot wait...…...dull grey and heavy skies this morning......although out to sea the other way looks quite nice...…..maybe some sunshine today...……

Out taking friends dog for a walk early today...…..I must be mad!!! This puppy has a lot of energy!!!! Instead of going to the beach we headed into the fields...….big mistake...….mud. 

Trying to wash her off before I took her inside...….that was fun!!! Glad it`s not my home...…

Have a great Thursday....…….


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Good afternoon Sans family ...I am back from the land of missing ....It is cold here  only 37 and dropping...We are in for the Nor'easter like Lynne tomorrow and not looking forward to it. As I get older I don't like to drive in the snow as much. I was the type to just stay in and chill. Well now with the Charlie working tomorrow I may have to take him if Brian isn't home in time..
> 
> I want to take a moment to thank all of you for the wonderful thoughts and comments on Liv and myself. I really enjoy hearing other people's advice and experiences it helps a lot. I know that each and everyone of you is special and are a wonderful family. I really enjoy being a part of this family. It really helps knowing that you have a warm place to turn to when you need it.
> 
> It has been a busy weekend trying to catch up on cleaning and errands. I spent a lot of time on Monday getting Liv's car. She followed me home from the place. It was her first time driving alone and she did great. However, she complained of the engine running loud and vibrating, but we just thought it was the car. Well I had her drive home last night from work, (it was the first time at night) and I noticed the noise she was talking about. Well it turned out that she had it in low gear. I had to explain to her that automatic transmission has to be in D. I think she is good now. She is getting more confidence and should be able to go off on her own this week. This is one of those "mom" moments for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wayland10 welcome to the Sans family. Look forward to hearing more from you
> 
> Mac I hope your rain goes away quickly and you are feeling good
> 
> Schumi That is so awesome about your trip with your mum to NYC. I hope all your plans go smoothly.
> 
> Pattyw Yay! How nice to be going back again and having your son meet up with you. It sounds like  you got a great deal! Happy planning.
> 
> PrincessWithABlaster I hope you have a great trip! I agree with the others about doing creative things like you did with the little one. I agree time goes by so quick and they are grown!
> 
> Lynne I hope you have a safe drive home tomorrow with the weather. I will be thinking of  you when I am out in it!
> 
> Tgrgrl I am glad that you had a good VB day. My family loves it there. I hear you on the early morning exciting thing. I hope you have a great Thanksgiving trip!
> 
> Charade Congrats on the weight loss however I know sometimes that is not the way you want too. Glad she applied with a fee waiver. I hope it continues  to go good!
> 
> Tink I am sorry he did that. I know how that can be with pets. It sounds like he is a very happy and healthy pup, I hope you guys have many happy memories with him.
> 
> Robo I am glad to hear you are doing good. I love seeing your minion memes.
> 
> Keishashadow Thank you for the suggestions and sharing your story. Boy do I understand the brick wall at 90 mph.
> 
> I am off to make a turkey dinner today. Our local grocery store had turkeys half price so picked one up. Liv's squad is coming over tonight.Turkey dinner for 6
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day




I hate driving in the snow too.....our main car is a Mercedes rear wheel drive so it hates the snow and ice....will change that soon though.…..next one will have four wheel drive.....Kyle`s Merc though is a four wheel drive so we can borrow his if we get snow and drive him to work first......he’ll be thrilled!!! 

Glad Liv got sorted with the car.....bless her...….glad she`s doing ok...…..

Yes, looking forward to taking mum back to see her sister again......


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> B is 18 today.



Happy belated birthday to B!!

Had a migraine yesterday-was difficult to make it through the work day! But have a lot to do with the short work week next week! But bring on the sun!

Winter weather advisory today- 2-4 inches of snow on the way! Ick!

Have a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning.  Another slow day at work. The weather today is miserable. Cold and rainy. We had freezing rain this morning. B’s school is cancelled for today. She is not happy since today was club day. Thankfully it is supposed to be nice for the rest of the weekend. 

Schumi - Your morning view looks nice even if it is a bit gray. 

Patty - I hope you are feeling better today. I agree with you about the snow. I am hoping for a mild winter. 

I am thinking tonight is a good night for chili.  I need to run by the grocery on the way home.


----------



## Lynne G

And we have snow.  Little one got out early, just before lunch and my car is completely covered in bright white snow.  Older one asked if I was going to clean it off, but since large amount of rain is to come when the temp finally gets above the freezing mark, hoping the rain will do the cleaning before I need to go out.  

So nice I got to telework.  Lots of tea as cool, but nice to have company of the kids and now going to make lunch.  Grilled ham and cheese, with younger one having canned spaghettios.  Not a fan of any sandwich, except a BLT.

Schumi, so nice you dog sat.  Hehe, my Dsis when walked my one male lab, forgot to tell her that he hated loud noise.  Loud truck passsd them, he bolted, and I think my Dsis had her arm pulled off, and was dragged down the street.  When they stopped, we both had a good laugh. That dog was a gentle boy, but was shy.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And we have snow.  Little one got out early, just before lunch and my car is completely covered in bright white snow.  Older one asked if I was going to clean it off, but since large amount of rain is to come when the temp finally gets above the freezing mark, hoping the rain will do the cleaning before I need to go out.
> 
> So nice I got to telework.  Lots of tea as cool, but nice to have company of the kids and now going to make lunch.  Grilled ham and cheese, with younger one having canned spaghettios.  Not a fan of any sandwich, except a BLT.
> 
> Schumi, so nice you dog sat.  Hehe, my Dsis when walked my one male lab, forgot to tell her that he hated loud noise.  Loud truck passsd them, he bolted, and I think my Dsis had her arm pulled off, and was dragged down the street.  When they stopped, we both had a good laugh. That dog was a gentle boy, but was shy.



Oh not snow Lynne!!!! It just seems so early for that yet.....I think maybe because we`ve had it so mild recently......we`ll pay for that...…

Oh how cute with your dog and sister......lol..... labs are so gorgeous......don't want a dog full time, but, I love dog sitting for this puppy!!! Funnily enough she`s scared of cars....hates getting in them and hates when they pass on the roads.....it`s quiet round here though, but when we go down the shore she gets jumpy......but loves to try and be all masterful when she sees rabbits run around the fields.....lol.....till they turn and look at her…..then she whimpers......but, won`t volunteer too often that early again....it was a one time offer. She had to fly out early and her husband wasn't back till mid morning. I`m a good friend...… so I keep telling her...…..


Got flights booked finally today for mum and I......had a scary moment when I pressed the pay button.....it went down and came up page not found...…. I was left wondering if it had gone through or not.....yikes!!!! Wasn't going to start again to pay twice......so opened another tab and tried to do online chat.....at that my email came through saying "you`re booked" phew...……

Off for a glass of wine......it`s Thursday...…...


----------



## bobbie68

Sans Family ... Just popping in to say "hi" while waiting for the snow to start . Brian says he will try and be home to take Charlie to work for me. I am going to make a turkey pepperoni sauce tonight. We had the turkey dinner last nightit was soooooooooooo good!! We made home made cranberry sauce with it. There was a little left for left overs but not as much as I thought.

I am going to make a bone broth tomorrow. It is really good for getting  the stomach back in order and really easy.

The two newest  our still trying to adjust and fit in. One is doing better than the other. I am hoping soon things will calm down with them. I am glad that their spay/neuter surgery went well.

Schumi I remember having rear wheel drive cars a long time ago, they were awful to drive. We use to stick cinder blocks in the trunk to weigh it down. Your car sounds very nice but understand why  you would want to trade it for no rear wheel drive. That is good that your son has the 4 wheel drive, I have that on my Pilot and it helps. How nice to dog sit but not the mud in the fields. I am missing Universal when I see your pics.  2 weeks to go.

Lynne Tea is so nice in this weather. Yep I like to see if rain will clean the car too. How nice to telecommute. Brian is hoping to do this on his next job.

Patty I hope you are feeling better . I suffer those dang migraines and they can be so debilitating. 

Charade Chili is a good food on a cold day. Sounds delicious Enjoy!!

I hope everyone has a good rest of the day! I am off to confirm my vacation plans for June then I will share with you. I am so excited


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Sans Family ... Just popping in to say "hi" while waiting for the snow to start . Brian says he will try and be home to take Charlie to work for me. I am going to make a turkey pepperoni sauce tonight. We had the turkey dinner last nightit was soooooooooooo good!! We made home made cranberry sauce with it. There was a little left for left overs but not as much as I thought.
> 
> I am going to make a bone broth tomorrow. It is really good for getting  the stomach back in order and really easy.
> 
> The two newest  our still trying to adjust and fit in. One is doing better than the other. I am hoping soon things will calm down with them. I am glad that their spay/neuter surgery went well.
> 
> Schumi I remember having rear wheel drive cars a long time ago, they were awful to drive. We use to stick cinder blocks in the trunk to weigh it down. Your car sounds very nice but understand why  you would want to trade it for no rear wheel drive. That is good that your son has the 4 wheel drive, I have that on my Pilot and it helps. How nice to dog sit but not the mud in the fields. I am missing Universal when I see your pics.  2 weeks to go.
> 
> Lynne Tea is so nice in this weather. Yep I like to see if rain will clean the car too. How nice to telecommute. Brian is hoping to do this on his next job.
> 
> Patty I hope you are feeling better . I suffer those dang migraines and they can be so debilitating.
> 
> Charade Chili is a good food on a cold day. Sounds delicious Enjoy!!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good rest of the day! I am off to confirm my vacation plans for June then I will share with you. I am so excited



Yes, we love our car a lot…...it`s fast and sleek but for the few days a year we get snow it`s in the garage....if we lived elsewhere where we get snow more than a few days a year we`d definitely have changed long before now…….

Looking forward to hearing about your vacation plans for next year...….

I love cranberry sauce....….. homemade or out of the jar from the store!!!!


----------



## bobbie68

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we love our car a lot…...it`s fast and sleek but for the few days a year we get snow it`s in the garage....if we lived elsewhere where we get snow more than a few days a year we`d definitely have changed long before now…….
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about your vacation plans for next year...….
> 
> I love cranberry sauce....….. homemade or out of the jar from the store!!!!



I wish I could say we only get snow a few days a year. I really have gotten to the point where I really dislike it. I can't find anything good about it.

 Fast cars are so fun. However, I will remember a time many years ago I had to follow my father home from NY he was picking up a car he bought. He had a Mercedes and I was able to drive it. My father was driving a corvette. Well my whole life my father has been a very fast driver. More tickets than I can count. I figured he would go slow with me following him. Nope he went about 100 to 110 on the highway . I had to follow because I didn't know where I was going. Back in those days no GPS or phones. Once we got into our state I slowed down and went at my speed. I try to stay near the speed limit.  It really was one of the scariest times I had driving. 

I never find anything other than the canned cranberry sauce in the stores. It has so much sugar and other stuff I am trying to avoid. The bagged cranberries are so good and I am able to supplement regular sugar with my Xylitol sweetner.

Thanks I am excited to share them

Glad that the tickets for your trip went through. I think it is so exciting when you get those tickets and the vacation is in plan mode.


----------



## Lynne G

AWD SUVs for me.  I like my old one better, as it is heavier and sits on bigger tires.  But my newer one does good too, in the snow.  Freezing rain now, so making pasta and red sauce.  Kids wanted to get fast food, but a look out the door, and pasta it is.


Hoping a late arrival tomorrow, or may telework until lunch time, when temp is higher, and can clear off car in the full daylight, then go in.  It is nice Bobbie, as when weather is not good, we can telework.  Can be a pain as sometimes hard to connect, but once I do, nice to be in sweats.

Yay, Schumi, glad to hear mum and your flights are booked.  Yeah, those pics of the dark side make me wish.  Sad no able to be at the pass holder event tomorrow night.  Oh well. We will be back next year.  Thinking highly of a Spring trip, as never did Mardi Gras there.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I missed a whole bunch but definitely welcome to the newcomer!

Yucky weather is why my 4runner has been on 4WD for a couple days. Just took it off today as streets dry and I was driving in town. And middles car and DH car have all wheel drive. Had to get new tires for the new car/middle kids car though. Nice to have friends who can get us some good deals t-Michelin tires on the car! Nice warm up until sunday now when the next icy mix will hit...

DH's club got numbers on the Wingapalooza fundraiser-$101K in profit! More to spread to our local children's charities!! As a 403c profit has to be given to charities-they do a grant/application system, and I know in years past there is always a charity or 2 that they couldn't fund as much as they'd like. 
And apparently Schumi has been busy booking more trips  and only has a few days to go til back home! 




Lynne G said:


> Kids are feeling better, thanks all. Older one has to up his allergy meds, that and another box of tissues.


 Colds are trying to drag down hubs and son, me-I am chasing away germs with lemon drop martini-had to use the juice of the lemons as I needed lemon zest for dinner. Along with orange zest, rosemary (harvested from garden before snow a couple days ago), and garlic on the pork tenderloin.
Glad the cold demon is being banished from your house!!



Charade67 said:


> B is 18 today


 Happy belated Bday!!!! woot!!



bobbie68 said:


> I am going to make a bone broth tomorrow. It is really good for getting the stomach back in order and really easy.


 Love doing this!! I buy free range/organic chickens and turkeys so I always use the bones to make broth. I do it with the beef bones as well when I have a ziploc full. I toss bones in crockpot with herbs, splash cider vinegar and water overnight-crockpot does the work. In fact-just did rotisserie chicken in crockpot last night just so I could make some stock for use next week! Then my living chickens got the leftover meat off bones from the stock-they are molting and need extra protein. Kinda creepy I know...but the mini dinosaurs eat everything!

Middle kid is having a photographer from her HS magazine out tomorrow as they are doing an article on kids and pets-and they discovered she has a pet chicken LOL! 2 of the girls look awful, but Diva chicken still looks pretty good, and she is the most photogenic with her attitude anyway. 

And oldest found out she was accepted on a competitive team for the Imperial Barrel Award that is usually all graduate students - she is the only undergrad. It is totally not in her interest as it is in petroleum but the networking and experience will be great. She is pretty excited!

And DH's oldest daughter and family will be coming through our town tomorrow and again Tuesday-hoping we can catch them for dinner at least on Tuesday. Tomorrow they are a bit pressed for time to get to her mom's. Maybe she will about wanting family at Christmas again in Jacksonville and DH will be convinced we can spend winter break somewhere warm! 

Tickets for new HP movie purchased for saturday matinee. Reserved seats of course-now that oldest kid is 21 she wanted a show where she could try a boozy milkshake  Bad influence here told her there is always mimosa's and bloody mary's for early show.  Took boy to see Grinch last weekend. Was cute, not spectacular but fun. Have a couple friends with December birthdays-they are both renting out a theater on separate nights for special movies. I have cleared my calendar to recover...and both DH's sis and step sis have December Bdays, as does his Grandma. December is NUTS for us. 

Stan Lee's passing has our family sad, we love the Marvel universe. It is something we enjoy as a family, and of course-Universal wouldn't be there without him.

Enlisting oldest kid when she comes home tomorrow to help with the Thanksgiving shopping-list is long so need a 2nd set of hands. 

How is it that the end of year is almost here?


----------



## Tgrgrl

Brrrrr, all this talk of cold weather....no thank you! Husband just got in from a business trip to Wisconsin....16 degrees this morning in Oshkosh!!!

Publix has a fabulous cranberry/orange relish that I buy every Thanksgiving just for me to enjoy.  Everyone else in the family likes the OceanSpray cranberry in the can, the one with the rings on it....bleh!

Monykalyn, a lemon drop martini sounds fab right now, along with the boozy milkshake.

Bobbie68, my husband is a speed demon too. He has a 45 mile commute to Orlando for work and usually makes it in about 30-35 minutes. kids LOVE riding with him, wonder why???

SpaceX launch was this afternoon while girls & I were at dance class & I am so jaded about the launches now, I didn’t even know it was happening until we got home & I couldn’t figure out why the pictures on the walls were crooked. LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well I missed a whole bunch but definitely welcome to the newcomer!
> 
> Yucky weather is why my 4runner has been on 4WD for a couple days. Just took it off today as streets dry and I was driving in town. And middles car and DH car have all wheel drive. Had to get new tires for the new car/middle kids car though. Nice to have friends who can get us some good deals t-Michelin tires on the car! Nice warm up until sunday now when the next icy mix will hit...
> 
> DH's club got numbers on the Wingapalooza fundraiser-$101K in profit! More to spread to our local children's charities!! As a 403c profit has to be given to charities-they do a grant/application system, and I know in years past there is always a charity or 2 that they couldn't fund as much as they'd like.
> And apparently Schumi has been busy booking more trips  and only has a few days to go til back home!
> 
> 
> Colds are trying to drag down hubs and son, me-I am chasing away germs with lemon drop martini-had to use the juice of the lemons as I needed lemon zest for dinner. Along with orange zest, rosemary (harvested from garden before snow a couple days ago), and garlic on the pork tenderloin.
> Glad the cold demon is being banished from your house!!
> 
> Happy belated Bday!!!! woot!!
> 
> Love doing this!! I buy free range/organic chickens and turkeys so I always use the bones to make broth. I do it with the beef bones as well when I have a ziploc full. I toss bones in crockpot with herbs, splash cider vinegar and water overnight-crockpot does the work. In fact-just did rotisserie chicken in crockpot last night just so I could make some stock for use next week! Then my living chickens got the leftover meat off bones from the stock-they are molting and need extra protein. Kinda creepy I know...but the mini dinosaurs eat everything!
> 
> Middle kid is having a photographer from her HS magazine out tomorrow as they are doing an article on kids and pets-and they discovered she has a pet chicken LOL! 2 of the girls look awful, but Diva chicken still looks pretty good, and she is the most photogenic with her attitude anyway.
> 
> And oldest found out she was accepted on a competitive team for the Imperial Barrel Award that is usually all graduate students - she is the only undergrad. It is totally not in her interest as it is in petroleum but the networking and experience will be great. She is pretty excited!
> 
> And DH's oldest daughter and family will be coming through our town tomorrow and again Tuesday-hoping we can catch them for dinner at least on Tuesday. Tomorrow they are a bit pressed for time to get to her mom's. Maybe she will about wanting family at Christmas again in Jacksonville and DH will be convinced we can spend winter break somewhere warm!
> 
> Tickets for new HP movie purchased for saturday matinee. Reserved seats of course-now that oldest kid is 21 she wanted a show where she could try a boozy milkshake  Bad influence here told her there is always mimosa's and bloody mary's for early show.  Took boy to see Grinch last weekend. Was cute, not spectacular but fun. Have a couple friends with December birthdays-they are both renting out a theater on separate nights for special movies. I have cleared my calendar to recover...and both DH's sis and step sis have December Bdays, as does his Grandma. December is NUTS for us.
> 
> Stan Lee's passing has our family sad, we love the Marvel universe. It is something we enjoy as a family, and of course-Universal wouldn't be there without him.
> 
> Enlisting oldest kid when she comes home tomorrow to help with the Thanksgiving shopping-list is long so need a 2nd set of hands.
> 
> How is it that the end of year is almost here?



Nice to see you MonyK.........

Fabulous news on the fundraiser.......that is an amazing figure!! Well done......and nice idea on a visit to warmer climes........great idea.........

Love the way your daughter thinks!!! And yep on the stock from bones........I add it to a soup I make, although I’m absolutely 100% non vegetarian......I make the “best”  butternut squash soup  ......but with the chicken stock.....as a general non soup eater......I love this!!! 

Stan Lee certainly had some life.......and hope you all feel better soon......colds aren’t fun!!!



Tgrgrl said:


> Brrrrr, all this talk of cold weather....no thank you! Husband just got in from a business trip to Wisconsin....16 degrees this morning in Oshkosh!!!
> 
> Publix has a fabulous cranberry/orange relish that I buy every Thanksgiving just for me to enjoy.  Everyone else in the family likes the OceanSpray cranberry in the can, the one with the rings on it....bleh!
> 
> Monykalyn, a lemon drop martini sounds fab right now, along with the boozy milkshake.
> 
> Bobbie68, my husband is a speed demon too. He has a 45 mile commute to Orlando for work and usually makes it in about 30-35 minutes. kids LOVE riding with him, wonder why???
> 
> SpaceX launch was this afternoon while girls & I were at dance class & I am so jaded about the launches now, I didn’t even know it was happening until we got home & I couldn’t figure out why the pictures on the walls were crooked. LOL



You can buy cranberry sauce in a can???  Home made is so much better than the jars we can buy.....but they’re decent......well, some of them........never heard of a can! 

Kyle and I watched the launch live yesterday........and the landing........I think the accuracy of the landing impresses me more than the launch itself.....amazing!!! We love them!!!  



Friday again.........

Steak has been requested for dinner this evening........so filet for Kyle and I and Tom will have another cut.....will see what we can get today........

I said to Tom we could get the gas grill out and grill them outside.........apparently we don’t have one now......he decided we needed a new one.......oh, ok.......so that’ll be spring shopping for a new one then.......

So, little bit of grocery shopping and maybe some nice shopping too........and need to get our hotel booked for going to Scotland for Christmas.........wasn’t sure if Kyle had the 27th off too and he does, so we can go up now......

Unless the weather is bad.......roads up there can be dreadful so lots of snow and ice even with the right car isn’t a journey to risk taking if it’s really bad.......fingers crossed.......

Time for breakfast.........no bacon today either.........feel like poached eggs.........

Have a great Friday......


----------



## Lynne G

-----   and happy it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Took a peak at the temp at 4:30 this morning.  34 degrees.  Ah, above freezing, so pushed all that very sloppy 3, or bit more. of snow from the car, and was a very wet, and snowing, slushy pre-dawn commute.  Snow showers to greet today,  thank you storm.  Was more snow then predicted.  Um, it's a winter weather Nor-Easter, snow maker it is.  And to the guy who decided to pull out of his driveway without looking, you are glad I have good brakes, and a good temper, as you pulled out, you had your flashers on, and double parked, so I had to wait for oncoming traffic to then get around you.  Yep, welcome to the City.  We have some of the worse drivers.  And Tgrgrl, I have a lead foot most of the time too, I like to go fast.  

And yay, for Schumi having Kyle with you for your Christmas trip.  Will cross my fingers and toes that the weather does not change any part of your holiday plans.  Rarely do poached eggs, most of the time, either scrambled, or over easy.  Once in a great while, I do hard boiled.   No cooking for breakfast today.  And yes, found everywhere here, canned cranberry.  It's a staple of the Thanksgiving meal spread.  I'm not fond of the taste either, but no one ever thinks of making some, or buying fresh made.  When it's mixed with all the other good stuff, don't mind it.    

Fabulous total MonyK.  So nice to be able to help so many.  And yep, older one has now tried beer and ale.  He also bought a 12 pack of beer, to enjoy on Friday nights.  Seems so odd to have him order alcohol.  So far, he's not a fan of sweet drinks.  That's okay, I'll finish the martini for him.  Lemon drop one sounds yummy.  

With that, one cup of tea is already gone, ready for number 2, later homies.  Stay warm, stay safe, feel fabulous, and give a big WAHOO.  It's Friday, youse.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - I hope you are feeling better today. I agree with you about the snow. I am hoping for a mild winter.



Thanks! Headache still hung on yesterday, but today I'm better!



bobbie68 said:


> Patty I hope you are feeling better . I suffer those dang migraines and they can be so debilitating.



Thanks, Bobbie!!  Yes- they are horrible!



Monykalyn said:


> Colds are trying to drag down hubs and son, me-I am chasing away germs with lemon drop martini-had to use the juice of the lemons as I needed lemon zest for dinner.



Ooh- a martini sounds like a great way to fend off illness!



Monykalyn said:


> And oldest found out she was accepted on a competitive team for the Imperial Barrel Award that is usually all graduate students - she is the only undergrad. It is totally not in her interest as it is in petroleum but the networking and experience will be great. She is pretty excited!



Yay for DD!!



Tgrgrl said:


> Publix has a fabulous cranberry/orange relish that I buy every Thanksgiving just for me to enjoy. Everyone else in the family likes the OceanSpray cranberry in the can, the one with the rings on it....bleh!




That sounds wonderful! 



schumigirl said:


> Time for breakfast.........no bacon today either.........feel like poached eggs.........
> 
> Have a great Friday......



Sounds yummy! Have a great Friday!!



Lynne G said:


> With that, one cup of tea is already gone, ready for number 2, later homies. Stay warm, stay safe, feel fabulous, and give a big WAHOO. It's Friday, youse.



TGIF Lynne!! On to my second cup of coffee!!

TGIF all!! We have SNOW!!! The enemy has arrived! But, just about an inch on the grass. Can't wait to get some sun in Ft. Lauderdale next week! 

Doing some paperwork at home this morning.  Then my Friday afternoon with my mom!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

- what my Dsis saw yesterday, on the highway.  Yep, poor camel didn't get it's ride into the City.  Had to wait for another ride back to his barn.  Yep, glad it is not Wednesday.  LOL

Morning Patty! Woot to the Ft. L. trip coming up fast.  Pesky white stuff.  Sun is out though, and still above freezing.  Another very mushy, wet, puddled commute later this afternoon is in store.  Hope you had no issue with driving in the snow.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all.  Nothing exciting here today. I just finished paying bills, have some towels in the wash (Not too happy with B right now. She didn't empty her suitcase from her college visit last weekend. She had wet towels in there. Ugh!), and later I get to go to the dentist. Woo hoo! That will be a short visit though. 



Lynne G said:


> And we have snow.





bobbie68 said:


> Just popping in to say "hi" while waiting for the snow to start





pattyw said:


> TGIF all!! We have SNOW!!! The enemy has arrived!



This is why I refuse to move any farther north.  I'm sure we will get our share eventually. Hopefully not until January. I keep hearing conflicting reports for winter. We are either going to have a very mild winter or the worst snow ever. 



bobbie68 said:


> I never find anything other than the canned cranberry sauce in the stores.



We had that every year growing up. I can't stand the sight of it now. 



Monykalyn said:


> DH's club got numbers on the Wingapalooza fundraiser-$101K in profit! More to spread to our local children's charities!!


 Wow, that is awesome. Congratulations. 



Monykalyn said:


> Middle kid is having a photographer from her HS magazine out tomorrow as they are doing an article on kids and pets-and they discovered she has a pet chicken LOL! 2 of the girls look awful, but Diva chicken still looks pretty good, and she is the most photogenic with her attitude anyway.
> 
> And oldest found out she was accepted on a competitive team for the Imperial Barrel Award that is usually all graduate students - she is the only undergrad. It is totally not in her interest as it is in petroleum but the networking and experience will be great. She is pretty excited!
> 
> And DH's oldest daughter and family will be coming through our town tomorrow and again Tuesday-hoping we can catch them for dinner at least on Tuesday. Tomorrow they are a bit pressed for time to get to her mom's. Maybe she will about wanting family at Christmas again in Jacksonville and DH will be convinced we can spend winter break somewhere warm!
> 
> Tickets for new HP movie purchased for saturday matinee. Reserved seats of course-now that oldest kid is 21 she wanted a show where she could try a boozy milkshake Bad influence here told her there is always mimosa's and bloody mary's for early show. Took boy to see Grinch last weekend. Was cute, not spectacular but fun. Have a couple friends with December birthdays-they are both renting out a theater on separate nights for special movies. I have cleared my calendar to recover...and both DH's sis and step sis have December Bdays, as does his Grandma. December is NUTS for us.
> 
> Stan Lee's passing has our family sad, we love the Marvel universe. It is something we enjoy as a family, and of course-Universal wouldn't be there without him.
> 
> Enlisting oldest kid when she comes home tomorrow to help with the Thanksgiving shopping-list is long so need a 2nd set of hands.
> 
> How is it that the end of year is almost here?



Congrats to your daughters.  I'm starting to wonder of we should prepay for our Fantastic Beasts tickets. We were planning on seeing it sometime tomorrow afternoon. 



Tgrgrl said:


> Publix has a fabulous cranberry/orange relish that I buy every Thanksgiving just for me to enjoy. Everyone else in the family likes the OceanSpray cranberry in the can, the one with the rings on it....bleh!



I agree - bleh!!  The cranberry/orange sounds good though. We don't have Publix here. I miss that store. They had the best fried chicken and sub sandwiches.



schumigirl said:


> You can buy cranberry sauce in a can??? Home made is so much better than the jars we can buy.....but they’re decent......well, some of them........never heard of a can!



Yep, in a can. And it's just as bad as it sounds. 









I guess I should go get something for breakfast. It's 10:00 and I haven't eaten anything yet.  See y'all later.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Morning Patty! Woot to the Ft. L. trip coming up fast. Pesky white stuff. Sun is out though, and still above freezing. Another very mushy, wet, puddled commute later this afternoon is in store. Hope you had no issue with driving in the snow.



Luckily, I made it home from work yesterday before the snow began.  And haven't ventured out yet today. The snow is starting to fall but it's 33 degrees and will climb a few more, so hopefully it won't stick ! Ick!

Hope your commute is smooth today!



Charade67 said:


> and later I get to go to the dentist. Woo hoo! That will be a short visit though.



Good luck at the dentist! Yay for a short visit!

Time for more coffee and a little breakfast!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yep, in a can. And it's just as bad as it sounds.



Oh my goodness!!!! That looks dreadful...….you can slice it!!!!! It looks like beetroot on the front of the can...…..

I make a beautiful (even if I say so myself ) cranberry sauce...and another cranberry sauce with port......gorgeous!!! But it`s a sauce, thick and rich and unctuous...…..not something you can slice!!! That is weird...…


Almost finished trip report......well, it`s been 2 months and one week in the making it should be darn well finished by now!!! 

Was interrupted by a delivery from wine club.....our gates were locked so delivery driver couldn't get in...didn't think we had locked them as Kyle isn't home yet......anyway, that stopped me for a little bit.....but, getting there..…..

Steak for dinner tonight and the third POTC movie I think...….

Also, I think we`re the only ones not interested in seeing the new JK Rowing offering......didn't really like Fantastic Beasts very much.....but I don't like Eddie Redmayne...….will wait till it`s on the movie channels or dodgy disc...…..

It`s 3.45pm here and already dark.....it`s been a real Autumnal day, mild for the time of year but, misty and murky.....now the mist is finally clearing....it`s gone dark!! All our lamps are on all over the house.....apparently this weekend is to be as mild then it`s to get real cold!!!! Not looking forward to that heading our way...…

Enjoy rest of your Friday.…….time for a cuppa tea...….


----------



## Monykalyn

I’m so over working today!! Had to get out for lunch. Tea should last me rest of afternoon. 
Mild day. Icy mix for Sunday.

DH’s oldest daughter and family briefly in town today. Hoping to spend more time with them Tuesday. 

Cranberry sauce- yeah I banished the canned stuff long ago. Emeril has a fabulous and easy recipe I use every year, I buy lots of fresh cranberries to use in muffins and drinks (cranberry Moscow mule being a fave this time of year).


Hope the dentist was nothing bad charade 

Be safe winter drivers! 

Looking at sales for sea world and Busch gardens...may pass to hubs to let his family know. We’ve been trying to get them to come with us on vacay and make memories not buy stuff for gifts.

Although I’m curtailed in vacation planning for a bit- we want to sell house next year and downsize - so guess it’s time to focus on home improvement budget


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I’m so over working today!! Had to get out for lunch. Tea should last me rest of afternoon.
> Mild day. Icy mix for Sunday.
> 
> DH’s oldest daughter and family briefly in town today. Hoping to spend more time with them Tuesday.
> 
> Cranberry sauce- yeah I banished the canned stuff long ago. Emeril has a fabulous and easy recipe I use every year, I buy lots of fresh cranberries to use in muffins and drinks (cranberry Moscow mule being a fave this time of year).
> 
> 
> Hope the dentist was nothing bad charade
> 
> Be safe winter drivers!
> 
> Looking at sales for sea world and Busch gardens...may pass to hubs to let his family know. We’ve been trying to get them to come with us on vacay and make memories not buy stuff for gifts.
> 
> Although I’m curtailed in vacation planning for a bit- we want to sell house next year and downsize - so guess it’s time to focus on home improvement budget



You should run a guest house!

Cranberry muffins or scones and cranberry mules are among some of our favourite things! 

We’d be your best guests! 

Home improvements are never inexpensive.......we’ve done so much to our home this year.......calling a halt now till next year........well, hopefully.........


----------



## Lynne G

Going to try to make cranberry sauce, since just saw store has them on sale this week coming up.  Seems easy enough, found a 4 ingredient, throw in pot, simmer, and done.  I do like the taste of cranberry, mule, muffins, juice.  Ah, brings the thoughts of the holidays coming into focus.  Yep, it's less than 2 months until the end of this year, MonyK.  And I hear ya.  We need to upgrade, but, then dogs, kids, and well, one of these days.  Expensive is certainly the word for most home improvement decisions.

Gray, with snow showers, then glorious sun, now cloudy and snowing again.  Just more showers, and thankfully the temp is above freezing.  Phone says it's 43 out.  Woot!  But will be tucked into bed, as saying 20's overnight.  Brrr.  Wonder what the kids want for dinner.  We did have pasta last night, that and the left over grilled cheese I had made earlier.  Little one wants ice cream.  Guess I'll pick some up on my way home.  And lucky, Prime order arrived, older one said.  Stocking up for the week-end.

Have a nice Friday night all!  And hope my niece's DH gets home at a better time today.  Yesterday, his commute home took over 7 hours, that is about 1 any other day.  Long day for him, and for most of the truckers on the road with him.  Some had been there for over 12 hours.  Police arrived to knock on truck doors, to wake the drivers up.  Yeah, that'd be me, napping, after being bored for so long.


----------



## pattyw

Had a great lunch with my mom! Hair salon went well! She’s all ready for the trip to Ft. Lauderdale next Wednesday. 

I’m with you guys on home improvements and the large expense! We can’t do all we want - it would cut into our travel budget


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

This is what we woke up to yesterday morning. Surprise. We heard the sleet coming down that evening.





Happy belated 18th birthday to B





schumigirl said:


> Yep......2 weeks today till we fly!!



Yeah!!!!! countdown getting closer for the Schumi family. You will be in the Florida before you know it.







pattyw said:


> Had a migraine yesterday-was difficult to make it through the work day! But have a lot to do with the short work week next week! But bring on the sun!



Hope you are feeling better Pattyw....I know you are looking forward to your trip in the sun also.







Charade67 said:


> I agree - bleh!! The cranberry/orange sounds good though. We don't have Publix here. I miss that store. They had the best fried chicken and sub sandwiches.



You are right Publix hands down has the best subs I have every had. They don’t skimp on the meat, cheese or veggies.

Monyk cranberry drink sounds yummy. Thought you might like seeing this pic. One of our local grocery stores has a stand in the store for the littles to have free fresh fruit. Nice change from offering cookies etc. Hope your family are getting better with the colds. Lemon drop martinis sounds like a nice medicinal for sure.








bobbie68 said:


> Robo I am glad to hear you are doing good. I love seeing your minion memes.



Thanks bobbie68 always nice to hear what’s going on in your neck of the woods.

Hope all who are sick get better soon


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigi
[QUOTE="schumigirl said:


> didn't really like Fantastic Beasts very much.....but I don't like Eddie Redmayne...….will wait till it`s on the movie channels or dodgy disc...…..


Oh, not a fan of him either! 


Monykalyn said:


> Looking at sales for sea world and Busch gardens...may pass to hubs to let his family know. We’ve been trying to get them to come with us on vacay and make memories not buy stuff for gifts.


I was just looking at the “Blue Friday” deals....may have to renew our passes again. It’s been 2 years since our last visit.

Hope everyone has a fun weekend & stays warm! I am off to play Bunco tonight with a new group of ladies. Hope they are fun, I am bringing tequila just in case.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I am bringing tequila just in case.



That will bring out the fun in everyone!! Good luck at Bunco!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good evening Sans ... The teens had a delay  this morning we ended up with about 6 inches of snow. It did warm up today and some of it melted. It is suppose to stay around the same temp for a bit in the 40's. I just keep dreaming of  and .

I wanted to share my vacation plans for this summer, since I have confirmed quite a bit now. The only thing I have to hope is that the teens don't end up with  too many snow days. I have never been on a strict budget for vacations but unfortunately with being out of work finances are tight. This is all new to me. I decided to get more bang for our buck and only do the Sea World Parks. I will miss Universal this time but it will be there next time. However, Universal is in my heart, I really enjoy that vacation.

 We are going to leave and drive to Florida the last week of June. I decided to drive again due to Liv's ears and we would have to rent a car anyway. Airfare for the 4 of us is a little expensive so drive it is. I am however, going to rent a car from Avis (thank you Mac for letting me in on the AARP discount.) We are going to get a Mini Van for a good deal. It is worth saving miles on my Pilot.

We will stop one night in South Carolina and on to Orlando. I know Liv really enjoyed Discovery Cove as did all of us. She wanted to go back there and this is her graduation gift. We are going to do Discovery Cove and then use the other sea world park tickets that come with it for the other days. I just scored a great Blue Friday deal for DC. I got the day pass with dolphin experience plus 3 park tickets and free parking to all the parks for $199.00 plus tax. We went in the summer two years ago and I got less stuff for over $350.00. This is a great price for the summer. I may add the elite package with the cabana and photos at a late date.

Thanks to Gina, who is a long time poster, I found out about where she stays at the Shearaton Vistana Resort. I did research and spoke with her and really felt this was a great place for us to try. I have not rented a condo in several years. We booked a 2 BR 2 Bath condo for half the price of an on-site resort. I will be able to do some light cooking and laundry. The facilities are beautiful there from what I can see.

Last but not least we will be spending time neighborhood shopping for a place to live. I figured we need to come home knowing where we want so when I look at houses next winter I will be good. We will split the week up with the parks, resort and shopping.

There is one big surprise that Liv does not know about. I have had Disney reward points building for years. I was able to use them and book Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level for one night.. This is one of her favorite resorts. We are not going to do any parks just two days at the resort. Oh and I booked the Savanna View.

I now have something to look forward too..It is funny how trip planning just helps you keep going in the down, slow  times.

If more comes up I will love sharing with you. I know how everyone loves a good vacation. Oh and if anybody has restaurant ideas (more casual)  in Orlando let me know. I usually don't eat off site here.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We decided to rewatch the first Fantastic Beasts movie tonight before going to see the new one tomorrow. Thank goodness for Redbox. 



pattyw said:


> Good luck at the dentist! Yay for a short visit!


 Thanks. Another quick visit today. I never spend much time at the dentist’s office. Almost 51 years and still no cavities. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hope the dentist was nothing bad charade


 Nope, just the semi annual cleaning. I did have to get x-rays today. I really hate the bite wing x-rays. Apparently I have an abnormally small mouth. I have to remember to ask for the pediatric bite wings and they still hurt my mouth. 



Monykalyn said:


> Although I’m curtailed in vacation planning for a bit- we want to sell house next year and downsize - so guess it’s time to focus on home improvement budget


 Dh has been bitten by the home improvement bug. He has a long list of things he wants done to the house. I need to remind him that we will have a kid in college for the next 4 years.



Robo56 said:


> One of our local grocery stores has a stand in the store for the littles to have free fresh fruit. Nice change from offering cookies etc.


 Our Kroger store does that too.



Tgrgrl said:


> I am off to play Bunco tonight with a new group of ladies.


 I miss my old Bunco group. We had so much fun.



bobbie68 said:


> There is one big surprise that Liv does not know about. I have had Disney reward points building for years. I was able to use them and book Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level for one night.. This is one of her favorite resorts. We are not going to do any parks just two days at the resort. Oh and I booked the Savanna View.


 I would love to stay at the Animal Kingdom resort sometime, but I am just too cheap. I think a Seaworld vacation would be nice. We once did Discovery Cove and all the Seaworld parks plus Universal in one week and went out the the Clearwater Marine Aquarium. It was a bit much.

It’s after midnight and I have a long day planned for tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Robo.......snow for you!!! Sending you some sunshine and heat......

One of our leading supermarkets offers free fruit for kids instore.......but........doesn’t look as good as that picture!!! Kinda looks like stuff they can’t sell........nice idea though.........

Tgrgrl......hope you had a nice evening........

Bobbie.........some nice plans there........always good to have a trip plannned!! 

Charade I feel your pain with small mouth issues..........although I have occasionally been told I have a big mouth...... when it comes to dental work I have an awful gag reflex.......so things like getting impressions or bite xrays are nigh on impossible.......my dentist is fabulous and does his best and uses children’s plastic trays to do them......but not fun.......it’s why I’m not gettting dental implants anytime soon........



Early Saturday morning for me........bacon later.......bought some special maple cured bacon yesterday......so having that this morning.......later though......far too early yet.......

No plans for today........some bits around the house and not much else.........need to start Christmas shopping for Scotland now we’re going up over Christmas.......I have next week and that’s it......won’t be braving the shopping crowds when we get back from Orlando.......too busy for me then.......so will plan my list and gift ideas today and get them all by end of next week........hopefully manage most with online shopping........

What do you get an 83 year old who doesn’t need anything???  I do have an Empire State Building calendar for her that we picked up in July, she likes them......so that’s at least one gift........

Time for cup of breakfast tea.........


----------



## Lynne G

I hear ya Schumi, my mum is 90, and also does not need a thing.  Little food favorites, and maybe some linen items she may need refreshing.  We also just give her our time to take her out to dinner, see a show, or just shopping where she wants.

33 as we start today, brr,  but above freezing, so happy not as icy travels today.  Errands and a movie, with a cool and cloudy day.

Bobbie, all those travel plans.  Awesome!  The parks are nice, and DC is always a great day.  Sweet deals.  And ooh, new house next year.

Time for tea, DH is getting ready to go about his day, kids are still asleep, so quiet house.  Lovely.  Will start some breakfast soon, so enjoy your Saturday all!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m getting ready to head out to Richmond for the day. I’ve been trying to decide which kind of cheesecake I want.  The restaurant and theater are located at a large shopping mall, so we may do a little shopping while we are there. I hope B gets some ideas of what she wants for Christmas. So far all she has asked for is a bookcase.



schumigirl said:


> What do you get an 83 year old who doesn’t need anything???



I have this problem every year. I usually get my mom a gift card and it is almost always to Walmart. There are not a lot of shopping options where she lives.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!!
French toast made and kept warm in oven. Going through liquor cabinet and taking stock...hmmm somehow that teeny bit of Baileys left in one bottle found its way into my coffee. Have an unopened bottle and needed the space in cabinet. 
Got most of the shopping for Tday done last night. Bribed the girls with dinner if they'd come-and since the 16 year old is fully licensed now the 21 year old and I had a large margarita with our Mexican dinner. We seemed to have hit timing right-was nearly 6 when we went to dinner but was seated right away. Lines of people waiting when we left. Store was short lines too-actually walked right into a checkout lane!
Few last minute produce items to get and have my timeline and prep worked out. I actually like cooking and planning Thanksgiving dinner, but I also really enjoyed the break last year too.


schumigirl said:


> .and need to get our hotel booked for going to Scotland for Christmas.........wasn’t sure if Kyle had the 27th off too and he does, so we can go up now......


 Oh how nice Kyle has time off to spend with you! Yes fingers crossed weather cooperates!!



Lynne G said:


> what my Dsis saw yesterday, on the highway


 Oh wow!! for real?



schumigirl said:


> We’d be your best guests!


Any time!! We have lots of locally owned restaurants and wine shops so I'd expect we'd have some fun . And Silver Dollar City has a couple of the top roller coasters too!



Robo56 said:


> ne of our local grocery stores has a stand in the store for the littles to have free fresh fruit. Nice change from offering cookies etc. Hope your family are getting better with the colds. Lemon drop martinis sounds like a nice medicinal for sure.


 Love when stores do this! My kids like it too. Course they just like food. Take them to Sam's club when samples are out and I do shopping in peace AND don't have to feed them...But my bill is higher as many of the items sampled end up in cart too!



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks to Gina, who is a long time poster, I found out about where she stays at the Shearaton Vistana Resort. I did research and spoke with her and really felt this was a great place for us to try. I have not rented a condo in several years. We booked a 2 BR 2 Bath condo for half the price of an on-site resort. I will be able to do some light cooking and laundry. The facilities are beautiful there from what I can see.


 The Sheraton Vistana is a great resort. We have our favorites too-currently Marriott Cypress Harbour-I'd live there if I could!



bobbie68 said:


> I was able to use them and book Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level for one night.


Oh my gosh she is gonna LOVE it!!  We stayed 3 nights for our anniversary in August-Nothing compares to walking out onto balcony and seeing giraffes and zebras and ostriches!!! And such good food all throughout! Jiko is edging out Sanaa as my favorite place!



schumigirl said:


> What do you get an 83 year old who doesn’t need anything??? I do have an Empire State Building calendar for her that we picked up in July, she likes them......so that’s at least one gift....


 I have that issue with most of my family-I've been doing subscription boxes or events. Like for my sis in law and her husband I got them a coffee subscription box one year as they both love coffee (like some people like wine).

Laundry started, and think oldest wants to go to Farmers market too. Since it is a nice day and mild out it will be a good day to go!

Happy Saturday!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I decided to get more bang for our buck and only do the Sea World Parks



We love Sea World! We are getting AP's so we can visit often next year!!



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks to Gina, who is a long time poster, I found out about where she stays at the Shearaton Vistana Resort. I did research and spoke with her and really felt this was a great place for us to try. I have not rented a condo in several years. We booked a 2 BR 2 Bath condo for half the price of an on-site resort. I will be able to do some light cooking and laundry. The facilities are beautiful there from what I can see.



You'll love the Vistana! We just returned from there when we were down for the weekend a few weeks ago. We had a 1BR for Joe and I.  We met up with Gina & Steve. Their 2BR was amazing!! So much room!! The dressing area next to the master bath was so nice!! We'd love to stay there again!! The resort is beautiful!! 



bobbie68 said:


> . I was able to use them and book Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level for one night.



 How nice!! We stayed there club level quite a few years ago.  It was amazing to wake up and see the animals from your balcony

Nice plans, Bobbie! Liv will love her graduation trip!! 

Dreary here again! Wash and cleaning today! Nothing exciting here!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon Sans family ...It's weird around the house today, both Liv and Charlie working all day! Brian and I are going to use a gift card to Texas Roadhouse that I got last year for my birthday. We have never been there but heard good things about it. It's a little warmer here today with sun . Winter hasn't even started and I am done.


Scumi That is so wonderful you can spend Christmas with your son . I hope all the weather holds up for your Christmas plans with traveling. 

Monykalyn Wow! What a wonderful fundraising event. It feels so nice to be able to help so many charities. I have done fund raising in the past and it is a lot of work but feels great!

Tgrgrl lol that story was of my dad! Brian sounds just like your DH! 

Robo I hope you get some warmth and sun. Our supermarket has the same type of set up for free fruit for the kids in the front. However, they also have free cookies in the bakery section

Patty I didn't realize you stayed at the Vistana too, I knew you were meeting up with Gina. Thanks for the good reviews I have been so worried. I hear you besides lunch it's cleaning  time!

Lynne I hope you enjoy your movie and weather.

Thanks everyone for the replies on my plans. It is so nice to share and have good feedback. 

I am off  to the rest of the family.  I hope everybody has a great rest of the day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne and Charade...yes, it is difficult for people who need nor covet much.........she absolutely has everything.....so it’s the calendar, some murder type books that she is such a fan of...and maybe a weeekend away just her and I....she ‘ll like that.......the hotel we stay at over Christmas is a luxury spa so maybe there......

Bobbie......Kyle is still at home so we’d be spending Christmas with him regardless of whether we go to Scotland or not....... we are incredibly lucky.........

MonyK......sounds good!!! Like your Thanksgiving, I love preparing Christmas, so enjoyable as cooking is so much fun.......but it’s nice to have a year off......we usually have a Boxing Day get together with a whole load of our friends....usually around 30 or more where I prepare everything although most bring some kind of contribution.....but everyone is now gutted it’s not on this year.......lol.......oh dear!! I got one text from a friend today with just a load of ???????  They’ll get over it.........yep,  nice to have a year off........


Ended up a lovely day......so, one friend decided a load of us would meet at our local, have a couple of drinks, then back to theirs for a winter bbq.........they have two massive outdoor grills......it was fun! Well wrappped up fun........made our way inside around seven..........good get together........and load of nice food too......I was one of the cold one s huddled round their patio heaters! 

Almost bedtime here.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep MonyK, a real camel.  He was being transported to a show in the City, but his ride broke down, so they left him by the side of the road until another truck could take him, and I heard they were so late, and the weather bad, he was returned to his barn, which is just North of where my Dsis lives.

Movie was good, lots of Easter eggs for those well versed in the Potter lore.  Was also a tad too long.  2 and 1/2 hours, so was long.

Now just relaxing, did some errands with my Dsis and the kids were good sports with all the places we went to. Picked up some gifts for Christmas, so happy about that.  Busyin stores and on the road, as storm left, above freezing, and roads are clear and mostly dry, so all wanted to get out of the house.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Movie was good, lots of Easter eggs for those well versed in the Potter lore. Was also a tad too long. 2 and 1/2 hours, so was long.



I already can’t wait for the next one. I want some answers.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep MonyK, a real camel.  He was being transported to a show in the City, but his ride broke down, so they left him by the side of the road until another truck could take him, and I heard they were so late, and the weather bad, he was returned to his barn, which is just North of where my Dsis lives.
> 
> Movie was good, lots of Easter eggs for those well versed in the Potter lore.  Was also a tad too long.  2 and 1/2 hours, so was long.
> 
> Now just relaxing, did some errands with my Dsis and the kids were good sports with all the places we went to. Picked up some gifts for Christmas, so happy about that.  Busyin stores and on the road, as storm left, above freezing, and roads are clear and mostly dry, so all wanted to get out of the house.



Glad you got some Christmas things shopping........I’m planning to be quick and get as much as I can tomorrow......I detest crowds and even worse Sales........I avoid them like the plague, but some places have pre Christmas sales on in December.......so will get everything out of the way before then........sales are horrible........no bargain is worth that rabble...........

Wonder if the Dis has stopped going down for 90 minutes every morning around 9am our time in the UK.......seems to be visible last few days at that time.......that would be a big improvement. 

Off to test drive another Porsche today........not the small sporty ones, the bigger SUV type........

Will have lunch first..........then head out and do some grocery shopping too........spicy shrimp in a wrap for Tom and I for lunch......grilled cheese sandwich for Kyle.........not a big shrimp fan. 

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We had a good day yesterday. I ate way too much at the Cheesecake Factory. I guess it’s a good thing that the closest one is 2 hours away. We wandered through the mall, but didn’t buy anything. We stopped at the Apple store to look at the newest phones. B was actually annoyed at how much time we spent there. What teenager isn’t interested in getting a new phone? We are thinking about upgrading next month and probably switching carriers. The movie was good but left us with some unanswered questions.

Schumi, I need to start Christmas shopping too. I also have dh’s birthday to shop for. I think I will be doing most of my shopping online this year.

I think today is going to be a quiet, uneventful day. B has to be at her old elementary school at 2:00 for a group senior yearbook picture.  They do one at each of the elementary schools that feed into her high school.


----------



## schumigirl

Cheesecake Factory is so tempting Charade........not my favourite place, but always decent..........glad you had a nice day.......

Yes, I’ll be doing as much online shopping as I can.......although will make a start tomorrow......



Weirdly, never knew my sister was a rum drinker! Found that out last night........

Had good drive of the Porsche today........think I like it! Decisions.........

Having honey, spicy bbq chicken tonight......sounds a mish mash.......but it works well........roasted mini baby potatoes and some kind of veg.......no dessert........ice cream I think.


----------



## Lynne G

We see those Porsche and Mercedes SUVs around every day.

Out with older one, our Sunday errand and shopping day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> We see those Porsche and Mercedes SUVs around every day.
> 
> .



I would hope so! 

They’re just cars at the end of the day......nice though! 

We love our Mercedes...... but have driven them forever, so fancy a change and the new Porsche is nice! 

We’ll see.......



Dinner was lovely.........watching Back to the Future right now.........


----------



## keishashadow

Good Sunday all!

Storm rolled thru, we had ice & inches of white stuff.  Down the mountain & into Pittsburgh, barely a dusting.  Folks less than a mile up hill from us still have no power/heat due to lines down from ice forming on foliage still on trees.  Hit or miss but rather wide spread further out into country you go.  Still, it’s cold enough that a week is way too long without utilities IMO.

‘Catered’ youngest DSs Friendsgiving, from all accounts a big hit and a nice dry-run for me holding my dinner there this week.  That whole remote cooking thing adds a whole ‘nuther layer of stress lol

Making some turkey soup to use up carcasses & wings since football, football galore.  Was going to clean up the house but not feeling it.  GD a the doubledare show in town, getting dropped afterwards...will hand her back to parents Wednesday evening.  Planning on putting her to work hehe

Mac is MIA?  Yoo-hoo come out & play



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Thank you so much for the birthday wishes for B. I still can’t believe it has been 18 years already.
> 
> The news is acting like we are supposed to get the storm of the century tomorrow. We are currently under a winter storm warning. I think we are expecting mostly freezing rain. Most of the local school systems have already announced a 2 hour delay tomorrow. Our county still hasn’t posted anything. They will probably wait until 5:00 in the morning to make an announcement.
> 
> I’m going to try to get some sleep. Good night all.



A milestone event, happy happy to ur DD



bobbie68 said:


> I wish I could say we only get snow a few days a year. I really have gotten to the point where I really dislike it. I can't find anything good about it.
> 
> Fast cars are so fun. However, I will remember a time many years ago I had to follow my father home from NY he was picking up a car he bought. He had a Mercedes and I was able to drive it. My father was driving a corvette. Well my whole life my father has been a very fast driver. More tickets than I can count. I figured he would go slow with me following him. Nope he went about 100 to 110 on the highway . I had to follow because I didn't know where I was going. Back in those days no GPS or phones. Once we got into our state I slowed down and went at my speed. I try to stay near the speed limit.  It really was one of the scariest times I had driving.
> 
> I never find anything other than the canned cranberry sauce in the stores. It has so much sugar and other stuff I am trying to avoid. The bagged cranberries are so good and I am able to supplement regular sugar with my Xylitol sweetner.
> 
> Thanks I am excited to share them
> 
> Glad that the tickets for your trip went through. I think it is so exciting when you get those tickets and the vacation is in plan mode.



I still pick up a can here & there, whole for chicken receipt but already have mine made so flavors can ‘bloom’.



bobbie68 said:


> Good evening Sans ... The teens had a delay  this morning we ended up with about 6 inches of snow. It did warm up today and some of it melted. It is suppose to stay around the same temp for a bit in the 40's. I just keep dreaming of  and .
> 
> I wanted to share my vacation plans for this summer, since I have confirmed quite a bit now. The only thing I have to hope is that the teens don't end up with  too many snow days. I have never been on a strict budget for vacations but unfortunately with being out of work finances are tight. This is all new to me. I decided to get more bang for our buck and only do the Sea World Parks. I will miss Universal this time but it will be there next time. However, Universal is in my heart, I really enjoy that vacation.
> 
> We are going to leave and drive to Florida the last week of June. I decided to drive again due to Liv's ears and we would have to rent a car anyway. Airfare for the 4 of us is a little expensive so drive it is. I am however, going to rent a car from Avis (thank you Mac for letting me in on the AARP discount.) We are going to get a Mini Van for a good deal. It is worth saving miles on my Pilot.
> 
> We will stop one night in South Carolina and on to Orlando. I know Liv really enjoyed Discovery Cove as did all of us. She wanted to go back there and this is her graduation gift. We are going to do Discovery Cove and then use the other sea world park tickets that come with it for the other days. I just scored a great Blue Friday deal for DC. I got the day pass with dolphin experience plus 3 park tickets and free parking to all the parks for $199.00 plus tax. We went in the summer two years ago and I got less stuff for over $350.00. This is a great price for the summer. I may add the elite package with the cabana and photos at a late date.
> 
> Thanks to Gina, who is a long time poster, I found out about where she stays at the Shearaton Vistana Resort. I did research and spoke with her and really felt this was a great place for us to try. I have not rented a condo in several years. We booked a 2 BR 2 Bath condo for half the price of an on-site resort. I will be able to do some light cooking and laundry. The facilities are beautiful there from what I can see.
> 
> Last but not least we will be spending time neighborhood shopping for a place to live. I figured we need to come home knowing where we want so when I look at houses next winter I will be good. We will split the week up with the parks, resort and shopping.
> 
> There is one big surprise that Liv does not know about. I have had Disney reward points building for years. I was able to use them and book Animal Kingdom Lodge Club Level for one night.. This is one of her favorite resorts. We are not going to do any parks just two days at the resort. Oh and I booked the Savanna View.
> 
> I now have something to look forward too..It is funny how trip planning just helps you keep going in the down, slow  times.
> 
> If more comes up I will love sharing with you. I know how everyone loves a good vacation. Oh and if anybody has restaurant ideas (more casual)  in Orlando let me know. I usually don't eat off site here.



Sounds like a great trip in the making.  

Check out the blue friday deals already posted, nice deal on BOGO all you can eat meal plans @ SW 

We were courted by Sheraton to visit SVR approx 10 ago, couldn’t pass up the deal 4 nights for $100 lol. The Cascades (newest then) section was nice, try to find out in what section you will be placed...not to cast ‘shade’ on anyone’s vacation home, but they are not all equal as to appearance/condition IMO.   Passed on buying and added onto DVC, but often you can find a great deal on the rentals via VRBO, etc.; even thru the TA that sponsors this site.



pattyw said:


> We love Sea World! We are getting AP's so we can visit often next year!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll love the Vistana! We just returned from there when we were down for the weekend a few weeks ago. We had a 1BR for Joe and I.  We met up with Gina & Steve. Their 2BR was amazing!! So much room!! The dressing area next to the master bath was so nice!! We'd love to stay there again!! The resort is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> How nice!! We stayed there club level quite a few years ago.  It was amazing to wake up and see the animals from your balcony
> 
> Nice plans, Bobbie! Liv will love her graduation trip!!
> 
> Dreary here again! Wash and cleaning today! Nothing exciting here!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Do you remember what section of SVR in which you were placed? 

SW’s AP pricing is amazing, not much more than two visits.  Love the perks (APH lounge/restaurant open again yea!) and the discounts on DC & tours, along with occasional free tix for guests is hard to beat.



Charade67 said:


> I already can’t wait for the next one. I want some answers.



This one was big improvement over the first one but I agree with Lynne, pacing was off in spots, needed some editing. 

My man Johnny Deep was amaze balls!  Zoe Kravitz shined too.



schumigirl said:


> Cheesecake Factory is so tempting Charade........not my favourite place, but always decent..........glad you had a nice day.......
> 
> Yes, I’ll be doing as much online shopping as I can.......although will make a start tomorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly, never knew my sister was a rum drinker! Found that out last night........
> 
> Had good drive of the Porsche today........think I like it! Decisions.........
> 
> Having honey, spicy bbq chicken tonight......sounds a mish mash.......but it works well........roasted mini baby potatoes and some kind of veg.......no dessert........ice cream I think.



A healthy salad Or soup helps take the sting out of their cheesecake’s calories.  I’m glad it’s a road trip to nearest one , don’t even want to know how many calories in a slab.


----------



## Charade67

I’m at the elementary school waiting for the group picture to be taken. The kids are now returning to their cars. Where is mine? On the swing set.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Do you remember what section of SVR in which you were placed?
> 
> SW’s AP pricing is amazing, not much more than two visits. Love the perks (APH lounge/restaurant open again yea!) and the discounts on DC & tours, along with occasional free tix for guests is hard to beat.



We were in Cascades. Lovely! I was pleasantly surprised that our building faced 535 but our room was so quiet!!

Yes- SW pricing is great!! Looking forward to many trips there in the next year!!

We're going to check out the holiday events on our December trip!



Charade67 said:


> ’m at the elementary school waiting for the group picture to be taken. The kids are now returning to their cars. Where is mine? On the swing set.



Never too old to go on swings!!

House cleaning here! A little football later! 

Looking for some touristy things to do while we're in Ft. Lauderdale next week.  We haven't been to South Florida in quite a few years. Somehow, we get sidetracked in Orlando


----------



## Tgrgrl

pattyw said:


> Looking for some touristy things to do while we're in Ft. Lauderdale next week. We haven't been to South Florida in quite a few years. Somehow, we get sidetracked in Orlando


I haven’t been to Ft Lauderdale in years either. Last time was to see Princess Diana’s wedding dress & others at the art museum. My husband has a childhood friend who lives literally a block or 2 from Port Everglades. It was incredibly weird sitting in their backyard & waving to the cruisers on the top deck!! 

Getting the house ready for my MIL to visit the weekend after Tgiving, since we will be at UO Thursday & Friday. The kitten we kept from the feral litter is getting spayed Tuesday. She should be much easier to catch than her Mama was!! And, our pool pump went out so that is being replaced also on Tuesday. what else ? Oh,   We have two mattresses being delivered Wednesday. Also I need to shop for Tgiving food since we will be cooking our feast on Saturday. So much to do, so little time (and $$)!

I haven’t even told y’all about the debacle trying to score “Hamilton” tickets last Friday. Just google Hamilton tickets Orlando & you should see some news stories about what a mess it was. Luckily I was able to get tickets after only (!) a two hour online wait. Hope the show is worth it. Have any of you seen it?


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Never too old to go on swings!!


 I looked a couple of minutes later and several students were climbing on the play structure and going down the slides. I was just telling dh today about the kids of some of my other friends who seem to want to grow up too fast. It was refreshing to see some of these seniors enjoying the playground.



pattyw said:


> Looking for some touristy things to do while we're in Ft. Lauderdale next week. We haven't been to South Florida in quite a few years. Somehow, we get sidetracked in Orlando


 The last time I was in Ft. Lauderdale was in 2011. We were there for the wedding of one of dh’s former students. She used to babysit B when we lived in the area. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I haven’t even told y’all about the debacle trying to score “Hamilton” tickets last Friday. Just google Hamilton tickets Orlando & you should see some news stories about what a mess it was. Luckily I was able to get tickets after only (!) a two hour online wait. Hope the show is worth it. Have any of you seen it?


A friend who recently relocated to the Orlando area managed to get tickets. I seem to be the only one who has no desire to see this show.


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> I haven’t even told y’all about the debacle trying to score “Hamilton” tickets last Friday. Just google Hamilton tickets Orlando & you should see some news stories about what a mess it was. Luckily I was able to get tickets after only (!) a two hour online wait. Hope the show is worth it. Have any of you seen it?



There were horror stories here when the Hamilton tickets went on sale. I guess it's messy everywhere! I'd love to see it, but I guess I'll have to wait a while.  When are you going?  Can't wait to hear about it!



Charade67 said:


> It was refreshing to see some of these seniors enjoying the playground.



I agree! Hey, I still go on the swings in our yard sometimes! Sadly, I think we're going to take down our play set next year.  It's hard to think about since it was built by Joe, my Dad, and father-in-law. Has so many special memories!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Lynne G

Did, thanks Patty.  Getting ready for a nice short week.  Watching the end of Potter movie again.  Always sad in parts.  

Good dinner, hot roast beef sandwiches with mashed and steamed broccoli.  Made myself a milkshake too.  Cool out, so will wear a sweater tomorrow, as never can tell what inside temp will be.

Have a good night all, and stay warm.

Nope, did not yet see the play, but have seen all the hype with getting tickets to it.


----------



## Lynne G

and happy, that for some of us, Thanksgiving is this week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Why yes car, while not icy out, it could be.  Cool, 36 degree start, with some fog, and had to use the defroster.  Yep, that heated seat felt mighty nice.  

Schumi, I hope you enjoy whatever vehicle you purchase.  We've had a couple different brands, but know a one brand family.  I'm on my 3rd SUV, and like driving one.  I wish the current ones were higher, as my first one was built on a truck frame, and I like sitting high when driving. 

With that, oddly, almost warm inside, though sweater at the ready.  Time for tea, and since I bought holiday mints to share, well, may need to sample some to see if any good.  

Later homies, for those traveling this week, safe travels, enjoy family and friends.


----------



## pattyw

Good afternoon all! Where did the morning go????

Cold but sunny today! Sun always makes a day better!!

Lynne- Ooh- holiday mints! Love those melt in your mouth mints!!

Thanksgiving week is here!! 

Have a great day, all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Distracted at work again. Not sure why but middle was shocked to find out this is thanksgiving week yesterday LOL! She has been so busy I don't think she realized how far into November we are.
Saw the 2nd Fantastic Beasts saturday-really enjoyed it. Told DH now I want to go see the Hogwarts castle at Christmas as we were leaving and he just laughed and said not happening this year...more on that later.


schumigirl said:


> I got one text from a friend today with just a load of ??????? They’ll get over it.


  I got similar texts last year when we said we were going to Orlando for Tday to see oldest...



schumigirl said:


> Had good drive of the Porsche today........think I like it! Decisions.........


 The SUV's are so nice!



Tgrgrl said:


> I haven’t even told y’all about the debacle trying to score “Hamilton” tickets


 Ugh! glad you got through, I keep pricing tix when they come near but the cost! My son was really into the music a couple years ago. Bonus is he knows the history now! Heard it is a great show.



Lynne G said:


> as my first one was built on a truck frame, and I like sitting high when driving.


 Why I like my 4runner so much!!

And DH just called asked what days I wanted to go to Orlando over Christmas !!!!??? What???? We had decided we were NOT traveling over Christmas - While I wanted to it was never a really serious consideration. Will likely decide in next day or two after we talk to his oldest DD who will be in town for few hours tomorrow.  Not complaining but OMG he is gonna be the death of me with last minute planning! And yes-checked hotel prices and Cabana Bay is actually decent rate for PH-and if college kid comes with us will need the space...
How am I to be expected to WoRk now when all I want to do is book the trip???

Hope Mac is OK and enjoying family time!!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> How am I to be expected to WoRk now when all I want to do is book the trip???



 DH is a gem!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Distracted at work again. Not sure why but middle was shocked to find out this is thanksgiving week yesterday LOL! She has been so busy I don't think she realized how far into November we are.
> Saw the 2nd Fantastic Beasts saturday-really enjoyed it. Told DH now I want to go see the Hogwarts castle at Christmas as we were leaving and he just laughed and said not happening this year...more on that later.
> I got similar texts last year when we said we were going to Orlando for Tday to see oldest...
> 
> The SUV's are so nice!
> 
> Ugh! glad you got through, I keep pricing tix when they come near but the cost! My son was really into the music a couple years ago. Bonus is he knows the history now! Heard it is a great show.
> 
> Why I like my 4runner so much!!
> 
> And DH just called asked what days I wanted to go to Orlando over Christmas !!!!??? What???? We had decided we were NOT traveling over Christmas - While I wanted to it was never a really serious consideration. Will likely decide in next day or two after we talk to his oldest DD who will be in town for few hours tomorrow.  Not complaining but OMG he is gonna be the death of me with last minute planning! And yes-checked hotel prices and Cabana Bay is actually decent rate for PH-and if college kid comes with us will need the space...
> How am I to be expected to WoRk now when all I want to do is book the trip???
> 
> Hope Mac is OK and enjoying family time!!



Oh get it booked MonyK!!!! Work can wait........lol.......sounds fabulous!!! 

The castle is amazing during the holidays.......always worth seeeing.....good luck with getting it organised! 

As for the car, well, there’s two SUV’s Porsche do....one won’t be available for a year, and the other which is the smaller of the two is available from March......they don’t import a whole lot to the UK.......so decisions......actually the smaller of the two would do us just fine, it’s still a good size.......then of course there’s Mercedes to look at too........told Tom leave it till after our trip to go test drive the other Porsche.........can’t think about anything else right now! 

Enjoy rest of your day.........



It is freezing here!! Wild and wooly weather with icy blast coming in from the East......and we are on the East Coast......we might be quite far down the country but jeez!! It’s too cold........

Got a good bit of Christmas shopping done this morning.......got most for Scotland........and friends have all decided to do the whole “No Christmas cards” thing again and put the money we would have spent into a chosen charity.....but, still give family cards......couldn’t not give them cards. 

Got back home and wrapped up most of it..........then finally........finished trip report!!!! Started it beginning of September so time it was done.........

Ready to start new one now........


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am trying so hard to stay awake. I had a bout of insomnia last night and now I am ready to crash. I have been thinking about getting a weighted blanket to see if that helps me sleep better. I keep seeing them all over Facebook. Two of our therapists say they have clients who swear by them. I bought another Christmas gift for dh today. He loves coffee and has expressed interest in getting a french press, so I ordered one today. I am still trying to come up with something else for B. 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I hope you enjoy whatever vehicle you purchase. We've had a couple different brands, but know a one brand family.


We have become a one brand family.  We have had nothing but Hondas for the past 20+ years.



Monykalyn said:


> And DH just called asked what days I wanted to go to Orlando over Christmas !!!!??? What???? We had decided we were NOT traveling over Christmas - While I wanted to it was never a really serious consideration. Will likely decide in next day or two after we talk to his oldest DD who will be in town for few hours tomorrow. Not complaining but OMG he is gonna be the death of me with last minute planning! And yes-checked hotel prices and Cabana Bay is actually decent rate for PH-and if college kid comes with us will need the space...
> How am I to be expected to WoRk now when all I want to do is book the trip???


A Christmas trip would be awesome. We really enjoyed it last year. 

We had out taco Tuesday a day early this week. A local Mexican restaurant was doing a fundraiser for B’s school theater department, so of course we had to to eat there tonight. I actually hadn’t been to that restaurant in about 8 years. The last time I ate there I got very sick. I think I am going to be fine today though.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Ready to start new one now........



Not long now!! How exciting!! 



Charade67 said:


> I bought another Christmas gift for dh today. He loves coffee and has expressed interest in getting a french press, so I ordered one today. I am still trying to come up with something else for B.



Sounds like a great gift for DH!! 

Did some last minute shopping tonight for our trip! Starting to pack tonight!

Have a peaceful night all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Icy winter blast is here! 

Spent the night listening to a howling wind.....like an old black and white movie.......even Kyle has his coat over his suit this morning........must be bad! 

It just looks miserable outside......rain and winds that are freezing is a day to stay in.......although Tom has a dentist check up so we’ll be out for that.......won’t be doing much else........

Had braising steak in slow cooker all night with ale (which I hate unless for cooking) beef stock loads of black pepper and few other bits and bobs.......aroma is wonderful.........so that’s dinner tonight with creamy mash and some kind of veg.......real winter warmer of a dish..........

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, when it's cold, you have hot foods, and warm up the kitchen.  Well, we are enjoying another 50's day, with rain, and fog to start the day.  No matter, older one called yesterday, said the school said high on Thanksgiving will be 28.  Yes, that's right.  A bundle up and quick moving Black Friday will be here.  Lowest Thanksgiving temp since over 100 years ago.  Sigh.  Coffee and tea at the ready too. 

And hey, it's Taco Tuesday.    Maybe a turkey one?  

Mac, time for a Taco Bell run.  Hope you are feeling okay, and will be enjoying some good food.

Patty, safe travels.

Charade, little one has a list, and well, let's just say, she's not getting all.  I do have some small stuff to put in her stocking.  Hair cut for me, so after, will do some shopping.  Target's open to 11pm.

MonyK, DO IT!  I love all the stuff open in Orlando, and the parks are all decorated, nice to be where all are enjoying a warmer holiday season than most.

With that, tea is ready, and so am I.  It's like a Thursday, with a 4 day week-end.  

Oh, yeah, and to start the drooling: 






  Yum.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today is my Friday this week. None of our therapists are working tomorrow. It will be nice to have a couple of extra days off, but I won’t be happy when I get my next paycheck. I think we have decided on a Chinese buffet for Thanksgiving day. It will be sad not getting together with our friends like we usually do, but hopefully she will have a quick recovery from her surgery.  We are still planning to spend Black Friday at Busch Gardens. I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

It looks like quite a few of us will be in Orlando for the holiday season Carole, Monyk, Patty and of course tgrgrl is lucky enough to live there...who else am I forgetting?  Is keisha going too?

I started out the day making cornbread for the dressing Danielle is making up for our Thanksgiving celebration at work tomorrow.  I still have all the Turkey day cooking to do since we're doing Thanksgiving at home this year for the first time in many years...what fun!

I know I'll miss seeing the family but I'm not going to miss being in a car for 4 1/2 hours of our day.

Have fun at Busch Gardens Charade...hope the weather is good for you  

Enjoy your 4 day weekend Lynne...I have to work every day except Thanksgiving...gotta love retail.

Hope our mac is doing well 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Morning Lynne, Schumi, Charade and Tink  


Have a safe trip Pattyw 


I’am cooking Thanksgiving dinner too Tink. So nice you have your daughter to help you with your meal.

I like cooking up a holiday meal for the family. I enjoy watching the family enjoy their meal. I have a 21 pound Turkey thawing. My sister is bringing a nice side dish to add to the other sides we will have and drinks. Son and daughter in law are bringing desserts.

Hope all who are feeling bad get better soon 


Yeah!!!!! Monykalyn on the trip to Universal.


Planning on going down to Nashville for a quick shopping trip with granddaughter in a couple of weeks. Trying to find a hotel that will work. Need to do more searching on that.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Tgrgrl

schumigirl said:


> Kyle and I watched the launch live yesterday........and the landing........I think the accuracy of the landing impresses me more than the launch itself.....amazing!!! We love them!!!


Schumi, not sure of your travel dates but there is a SpaceX launch on Dec 4th!!!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade67 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a weighted blanket to see if that helps me sleep better. I keep seeing them all over Facebook. Two of our therapists say they have clients who swear by them.


 I have been thinking about getting one for my husband since he is a terrible sleeper. Let me know if you decide on a brand.

Tink, I love cornbread dressing. It reminds me of my grandmother’s family Thanksgivings.  My husband prefers the stuffing (bread cubes) type so I am a good wife & usually defer to his because he uses his dad’s recipie & he passed away 2 years ago. Only problem is, it is for a 20 lb turkey & we usually have @ a 10lb bird. Soooo, we have stuffing for days because we MUST NOT DEVIATE FROM THE ORIGINAL  RECIPIE. I typed that in my best James Earl Jones voice.....


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, sorry you won’t see family this year.....but yep, long journey. How lovely of Danielle.....sounds lovely......and yep, Janet is along for a holiday trip too.......

Robo......thank you........and your family get together sounds fabulous as always.......and Nashville sounds fun.....I’m sure you’ll get sorted with a hotel.....

Tgrgrl.......yep, we saw the announcement weeks ago  .......we arrive Nov 29th till Dec 9th so, we’ve been trying to decide whether to go that day and risk the some things not being available to see, or another day.......but looks like we may go that day now after all......will leave final decision to Kyle I think........



It has been dreadful today......high winds, icy rain and just dark and dismal all day. So, we wen tout this morning for Dh dental appointment and then had lunch. This afternoon we made some hot chocolate and watched a couple of old black and white movies......had the fire on, candles and it was cosier than a gooey Christmas movie!!!

Nice way to spend a horrible winters afternoon......

Beef in Ale was a big success.......delicious and perfect for today....still wild and woolly outside and freezing!


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Wednesday..........

And we have still have high noisy winds and pounding rain.........think it’s been around 36 hours solid now......supposed to ease by lunchtime and just be cold. 

I need some sunshine........

Going grocery shopping this morning......usually we do our main weeks shop on a Thursday, but tomorrow I have what Tom calls my lady appointments..........waxing, pedicure and happy hair appointment......thought my usual lady had left the salon, but she’s back! Thankfully........I like her doing my hair. So that’s tomorrow covered........

Down to 7 sleeps..........till overnight at airport 

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I can see my breath.  Rats, ice defroster on, hoping no scraping.  So lazy, LOL.  Clear and dark, and yes, car, it's 30 out.  Thankfully, icy is only the car.  Wind chills in the 20's, with tomorrow's in the teens.  I'd say some brisk and very cool bright days.  Yes, that's right, the sun arrives, only to bring teeth chattering cool. 

Sorry to hear your weather is no better, Schumi.  And a big WAHOO that pond jumping is just a week away.  And, the three of you this time.  So nice.  Finally, a pampering day tomorrow.  Very nice.  Legally blonde for me, now.  Not much taken off, still trying to grow out those layers.  Not ready for a bob, that's for sure.  I like hair long enough to put it up, proper. 

With that, you know what Schumi knows, so can you guess what day it is?  Oh yeah, it's a Wednesday.  

Yep, the only day stopping some from a 4 day weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Yep, camel is needed, as it's still a hump day. 

Let the eating begin.  Cake leftover from yesterday, so the overly warm office is enjoying cake and tea.  How nice is that.  Plus, bonus left over lunch.  Now how nice is that?  

Have a wonderful Wednesday, all! 

Safe travels to those in route, or soon to be, Patty, and Tink, and every other homie that's going to travel soon.

Mac, and Robo, and Wendy, hope you all are feeling good, and good thoughts are sent your way.  Thinking of all those not feeling the best.  Mummy dust will find you, and has get well wishes in it.

Time to finish the tea and cake.  Then, maybe see what else can be found for breakfast.  Hey, those mints were good.  May have to sample a few, again.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Coffee in hand and enjoying sun coming in, will take care of thick frost layer pretty quick.  Made brine solution for turkey this am, waiting for it to cool now so can get the former gobbler into the bath. 
Managed to get most of work done yesterday so today is off -and until Monday. 

Hubs oldest dd from Florida in last night, with her hubs and son. They spent day at Wonders of Wildlife museum while rest of us worked/school. College kid made it home around 230. Dh’s mom and stepdad came down for day too- except step dad fell off ladder and hurt foot so is using walker.  He’s getting too old to be doing all the stuff he does (70!) but it’ll kill him to not be active.  Went for dinner at a Mexican place (taco Tuesday!). Hubs picked up check for all of us and said on way home how cheap dinner was- we got there before happy hour ended and that helped tremendously - bill for 10 people including drinks for adults was less than a Disney table meal for 5 without drinks! 

Kids aren’t wild about trip at Christmas. May just be me and hubs and we’d shift towards New Years weekend. Which would still be fun. College kid wants the “cold weather” for Christmas as she spent last Christmas in Florida and it bummed her out that it was warm lol. Will pull budget together this week and decide.



tink1957 said:


> Enjoy your 4 day weekend Lynne...I have to work every day except Thanksgiving...gotta love retail.


Glad you have Thanksgiving off! Worked retail through college before shifting to healthcare. Change of jobs to consulting 2 years ago- and still getting used to have weekends and holidays off. 


Tgrgrl said:


> I have been thinking about getting one for my husband since he is a terrible sleeper. Let me know if you decide on a brand.
> 
> Tink, I love cornbread dressing. It reminds me of my grandmother’s family Thanksgivings.  My husband prefers the stuffing (bread cubes) type so I am a good wife & usually defer to his because he uses his dad’s recipie & he passed away 2 years ago. Only problem is, it is for a 20 lb turkey & we usually have @ a 10lb bird. Soooo, we have stuffing for days because we MUST NOT DEVIATE FROM THE ORIGINAL  RECIPIE. I typed that in my best James Earl Jones voice.....


 JEJ voice -  yeah men can be very particular about having an exact replica of their favorite foods. 

Will need to get moving soon.  Supposed to be fairly nice and Saturday high 60’s before bottoms out with cold front and flurries Sunday....

Schumi I bet you are gonna be glad to get to warm weather!


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Have a safe trip Pattyw



Thanks, Robo!!



schumigirl said:


> Down to 7 sleeps..........till overnight at airport



 Maybe 6? Can you sleep the night before?  I didn't get much rest last night!




Lynne G said:


> Finally, a pampering day tomorrow. Very nice.





Happy Wednesday all!! Love the camel pics Lynne!!

On the plane now- arrive in Ft. Lauderdale by noon!!  So excited to see Kyle!!  

Have a great Wednesday all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Woot have fun @pattyw !!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Warm, sun and family soon!  Happy Thanksgiving Patty and family.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your coffee is hot MonyK, and lots of family in, so nice.  Sounds like the turkey is ready for tomorrow.  And yep, nice to be off soon.  4 day weekends are always appreciated.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Kids aren’t wild about trip at Christmas. May just be me and hubs and we’d shift towards New Years weekend. Which would still be fun. College kid wants the “cold weather” for Christmas as she spent last Christmas in Florida and it bummed her out that it was warm lol. Will pull budget together this week and decide.



Ooh- a New Year's trip would be so fun!!  DD is young! I used to like winter, too! Needed to see snow for Christmas!! Not anymore! Sick of that white stuff!!  



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Warm, sun and family soon!  Happy Thanksgiving Patty and family.



Thanks Lynne! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am on my third attempt to post this morning. For some reason this page keeps refreshing and deleting what I typed. 



tink1957 said:


> I have to work every day except Thanksgiving...gotta love retail.


 I worked retail for 6 years. This is how I learned to loathe Black Friday. Hope it’s not too bad for you this year. 



Tgrgrl said:


> I have been thinking about getting one for my husband since he is a terrible sleeper. Let me know if you decide on a brand.


 The blanket is on my Christmas list, so I will let you know then.



schumigirl said:


> I need some sunshine...


 Hope you get some soon, and you get plenty while in FL.



Lynne G said:


> Not ready for a bob, that's for sure. I like hair long enough to put it up, proper.


 Same here. The shortest my hair has been was shoulder length. I think I’m overdue for a cut.



Monykalyn said:


> Kids aren’t wild about trip at Christmas. May just be me and hubs and we’d shift towards New Years weekend. Which would still be fun. College kid wants the “cold weather” for Christmas as she spent last Christmas in Florida and it bummed her out that it was warm lol. Will pull budget together this week and decide.


We rang in 2016 at Disney. It was really crowded but still a lot of fun.



pattyw said:


> On the plane now- arrive in Ft. Lauderdale by noon!!


Have a great trip.

Today I need to do some house cleaning and then make a trip to Walmart. I can only imagine how crazy it will be there.  Tomorrow we will eat out and then maybe catch the new Wreck It Ralph movie.


----------



## schumigirl

Cake for breakfast sounds good Lynne.......hope you’re having a great day.......

MonyK.......a trip nearer New Year sounds like a fabulous alternative........you’ll still get a break and warmer weather........and yep, we’re so looking forward to some sunshine!

Patty.......have a wonderful trip to the sunshine..........

Charade.......I have a few issues with the page refreshing, but huge ads have taken over some folks posts on certain pages.......annoying! 



I would love a bob........but, I have too round (fat) face for one........at the salon tomorrow and I’m going to get it shorter than I’ve had for a while I think........but Like you Lynne, I like to be able to put it up if we go out dressed up somewhere........always feel very dressed when I do that! 

Celebrating Thanksgiving with some American friends tomorrow.......well, will pop in for an hour or so to say hi to all their family who are over for the holiday.......although she has promised to make us up a “to go” doggy bag as she knows we love Turkey and all that she Cooks.........she did invite us for the whole day, but decided to just make it a quick visit.......

The moon tonight is amazing!!! Almost completely full........

Oh rain finally stopped today.........now it’s just cold. And dark at 3.40pm. Winter is here........


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Hump Day SANS family ...Have been busy the last several days and had Liv's award ceremony last night. It was very nice and the write up the guidance counselor did for her was awesome. She was on cloud 9 and that made us so happy.

 Going to my aunt's for a couple of hours tomorrow. Charlie has to work at Target 9-4 and Liv goes in at 4:45 -9:15. I am making a broccoli casserole, cranberry sauce and a lush cake. She will send me home with a plate for Charlie. Liv and Charlie have to work some hours in the afternoon on black Friday.

 I have never been one to shop on that day too crazy for me. I hope anyone who does gets the good deals they want.

Everyone's meals sound delicious whether eating at home or out. I love hearing about hair cuts and colors. I am always looking at new ideas.

Keisha thanks for the information on Vistana. I am going to call them and ask them if there is a section yet if not I will put a request in. 

I wish everyone safe and happy travels this Thanksgiving. I hope everyone is feeling good and if anyone isn't I hope you feel better. 

Have a great day


----------



## Charade67

B just got her first college acceptance letter, and it’s her first choice too. She’s very excited right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> B just got her first college acceptance letter, and it’s her first choice too. She’s very excited right now.



Big congrats to your daughter Charade.....

Always fabulous to hear they get their first choice...….


Bobbie, we don't have Thanksgiving over here, unsurprisingly, but retailers have been pushing Black Friday like crazy for years...….any excuse to get rid of the crap they can`t sell throughout the year.....

I avoid sales like the plague anyway, but even more so this Friday...….glad Liv enjoyed award ceremony last night......her hope you have a lovely day tomorrow too...….


For those that do read trip reports, new Christmas one is up and running......yep, decided to get another early start...……..

Almost time for The Apprentice...….where do they get such inept people!!!! And so many of them!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope all my friends and family in the USA have a wonderful and very Happy Thanksgiving........



We have rain........no high winds but rain.......

Today is a day of appointments.......but nice ones, love some salon time......you get very pampered in there...

Have a wonderful day everyone........


----------



## Charade67

It’s 6:30 and I’ve been awake for a couple of hours. Hopefully I can get back to sleep soon. Thankfully I don’t have anywhere I have to be today.

I just had a mild panic. I was looking at my email on my iPad and didn’t see the email with my Busch Gardens tickets. I checked all my folders and nothing. I finally went to our desktop and found that it was still in my Outlook. 

I’m going to try to get back to sleep.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, that is scary, Charade.  Hope you got more shut eye time.  Been awake since 6am.  20 out, wind chill feel like is 11.  But we have sun.  Glorious cold, but bright.  Watching the local parade on TV.  No way will you find me sitting out there for hours.  

Thanks Schumi, lots of lush food for dinner tonight.  Then, some shopping with the kids.  Did most of my shopping online.  Very little needed now, but the kids don’t mind the crowds, and some of the smaller stuff is just easier to get in person.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  Sending Thanksgiving blessings from my house to yours.

Thank you Schumi.  Have a wonderful pampered day at the salon.


Happy Thanksgiving





The oven is warming and the Turkey is going in at 6:30. We are having are Thanksgiving feast at noon.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Good morning all. Sorry I haven't been able to keep up. We just got back from our trip yesterday and today it's off to Wisconsin to celebrate Thanksgiving. We met a lovely woman working at RPR from Indiana who has been in Florida for two years. She said she had lived in Indiana her whole life and it only took a year in Florida for her blood to thin and the cold to start bothering her. I think my blood thinned in 5 days. 

I never have as much time to post on vacation as I think I will. I know it's a long time coming but I have been meaning to say hi @Robo56 and welcome @Wayland10. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate it. And thank you all for the help you provide to all who come to this forum to plan our vacations!


----------



## Robo56

Hi  PrincessWithABlaster glad to hear you made it home safely from your trip.

Safe travels to you and your family as you travel to Wisconsin. Happy Thanksgiving


Morning Lynne  ......Hope you have a big mug of tea in hand sounds like you need it with your temps being so low for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Robo, tea, and cheesy eggs and bacon.  Kids are still asleep, so nice to have some time with my DH.  Hope your mug of coffee is refilled quickly, and yum, the turkey already cooking.  Happy Thanksgiving to you and family.

Princess, glad to hear your trip was great.  I think it is age, I am less and less liking the cold. LoL

Corny yapping on TV.  So odd to see week day TV.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Thanksgiving gang


----------



## macraven

_Dropping by to wish all the homies a fabulous thanksgiving with family and friends today!

Enjoy this time with your loved ones.

We are taking a pass on it as I have not been moving around much
My bp now is improving and now up to 99/59
I’m all caught up on all law and order reruns which is was a fun thing for me

I’m very lucky weatherwise as it should be 60 today 
For those with snow and cold I know how awful that weather can be at this time if the year with snow and low temps 

When you “pull” the wishbone today, hope you win!_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thanksgiving   Keisha!  Glad to hear you are still in the land of the living. LOL

Take it easy, and good thoughts are your way.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Thanksgiving Sans Family ...I hope everyone has a wonderful day with friends and family.

Mac glad to see you doing better and posting

Charade Congrats for B!! That's awesome.... Liv is finishing up this week and will send out next week. It is such an anxious exciting time. I hope you were able to get back to sleep!

Schumi I hope you enjoy your day at the Salon

Robo Nice to see you posting today! Hope you enjoy your day!

PrincesswithAblaster Glad you had a nice trip and safe travels home.

Keisha Love the cool minion meme! It made my morning!

Lynne Good luck tonight at the stores...Liv is already panicking working toninght

It is cold out there today, we are only in the low 20's but it is sunny! I am off to cook then challenge the cold!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Bobbie.  Yeah, crazy, though I do not think even last year was that crazy.  Just bought 3 more gifts online.  Woot.  In fact, an early peek at Target online, and now no need to hurry there.  Little one has sent out hers.  One received as a yes, but not her first choice.  Guess by the Spring I can say where.  Most likely not going to have two commuters.


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all.......

Hope you’re all enjoying time with family right now and having the best time with some lovely food and company too.........

Had my appointments........and my hair is slightly shorter than normal........just a little.......but much shorter than usual.......like it though. I’m glad I walked as the owner is American and had made rather surprisingly champagne cocktails for clients today and pumpkin pie.......both were lovely! 

Tom then picked me up and we went to American Friends home and had some food with them afterall......we were kind of hijacked and told we weren’t leaving till we ate.......lol......well, who are we to argue with that.......

It was beautiful.......full on American Thanksgiving.........glad we didn’t arrive empty handed as were instructed as we planned to just pop in, say hello and leave, we never turn up empty handed.......but it was beautiful and we met some folks we didn’t know from Boston..........lovely people. Nice afternoon all round. 

So no need to cook tonight.........

Hope you all have a lovely day.............


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Dropping by to wish all the homies a fabulous thanksgiving with family and friends today!
> 
> Enjoy this time with your loved ones.
> 
> We are taking a pass on it as *I have not been moving around much
> My bp now is improving and now up to 99/59*
> I’m all caught up on all law and order reruns which is was a fun thing for me
> 
> I’m very lucky weatherwise as it should be 60 today
> For those with snow and cold I know how awful that weather can be at this time if the year with snow and low temps
> 
> When you “pull” the wishbone today, hope you win!_



Uh-Oh! What'd I miss? Mac...You OK?

Happy T-Day everybody!


----------



## tink1957

Happy Thanksgiving everyone 

I'm still in a food coma and being a couch potato...watching Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.  The kids went Black Friday shopping and will be back in time for football and round 2 with all the Turkey day food.  I made too much and plan to send Trey and his roommates home with plenty of leftovers.

Mac...glad to hear you're doing better...take care of yourself 

Shout out to Carole, Robo, keisha, charade, patty, Lynne, bobbie, princess, monyk, tgrgirl, buckeev and all the SANs family...hope you had a wonderful day with family and friends


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. We had lunch at a Chinese buffet. I wanted a traditional meal, but got outvoted. We got to the restaurant and they had a turkey carving station, ham, and all of the traditional sides. B ate only Chinese, and dh had a combo of both. After lunch we went to see Wreck It Ralph. It was a really cute movie. If you go see it stay until the very end of the credits.

Mac - I don’t know what’s going on, but hope you are feeling better soon. You have been missed.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Thanksgiving friends!
Busy day-but most of work done yesterday with prepping so not hard. With 9 people we got through 1/2 of a 15# turkey-plenty of leftovers and college kid will get stuff to take back. Snacked all day until dinner feast-cheese board, veggies, hummus, cookies, fruit to get get us by. Popped the champagne and had tropical mimosas all day-made the work seem easy.  Then our traditional board games/card games after dinner. Let the 16 year old have a mimosa and oh my, was it funny, she got very giggly. Boy wasn't feeling great all day, had to give him pepto a couple times. Did eat some dinner, now tucked into bed after I sat with him (he doesn't usually require mom at bedtime anymore). Hoping he's feeling better tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to get up to shop or not...
And talked to my mom and plans changed again-they are flying home from Arizona for Christmas, so now will do Christmas with them (we usually don't get to see them anymore since they became snow birds fleeing cold weather). Hopefully sisters and niece will be able to come as well. We will do Christmas early with FiL (and be able to go out with Sil for her bday), then drive to Jacksonville on 24th to spend Christmas with Dh oldest. then to Universal for couple days, home by New years. That is the plan for now and will book hotels tomorrow...Also decided the youngest 2 need to come with as they would otherwise be glued to screen or games all break.


Charade67 said:


> We rang in 2016 at Disney. It was really crowded but still a lot of fun.


We did NYE in Epcot to start the year (Dec 30 at MK). Glad we got to experience it and had a lot of fun.



bobbie68 said:


> had Liv's award ceremony last night. It was very nice and the write up the guidance counselor did for her was awesome. She was on cloud 9 and that made us so happy.


 Wow-that is so Awesome!!!! Hope her Black friday working experience isn't too bad. Except for one year, I had great managers that made working on these crazy days fun!



bobbie68 said:


> I love hearing about hair cuts and colors. I am always looking at new ideas.


 Me too=although I don't stray far from normal-craziest I have gone is this last time when I went less blond and more caramel color low lights to get it closer to natural color. And I am way too chicken to chop it off-I like being able to do ponytail.




Charade67 said:


> B just got her first college acceptance letter, and it’s her first choice too. She’s very excited right now.


 Congratulations to B!!!



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> today it's off to Wisconsin to celebrate Thanksgiving.


 Hope you had a fabulous trip! Doing a trip report?? And where in Wisconsin? Lots of family near Marshfield/Greenwood area in central WI



macraven said:


> Dropping by to wish all the homies a fabulous thanksgiving with family and friends today!
> 
> Enjoy this time with your loved ones.
> 
> We are taking a pass on it as I have not been moving around much
> My bp now is improving and now up to 99/59


 Glad to hear you are doing better!! and yes take it easy! 



Charade67 said:


> If you go see it stay until the very end of the credits.


 Going to see it tomorrow afternoon. Had to watch the first one tonight (which I missed most of due to boy not feeling well-but it was more for inlaws who hadn't seen it).


And I am impressed by anyone who has shopping done already. This year especially will be about giving experiences vs stuff. Although I will still get my mom her Amazon GC as she is a voracious reader on her kindle!
The minion and turkey made me giggle Keisha!
Schumi sounds like a fab day of good food and company!

Think it is time for PJ and bed...


----------



## schumigirl

Hey buckeev.........nice to see you post! Hope you’re good..........



Nice to see everyone had a lovely day whatever you were doing.......love the sound of Vicki’s food coma!!! 

MonyK......sounds like you have some some nice plans for the holidays.......and hope your boy is doing better, yes sometimes just having mum there beside them helps.....regardless of age! 

I hear you on the hair......I had a discussion with my stylist yesterday and considered for a millisecond going darker with more caramel than normal .......but stuck to my usual.....but now you mention it.........I may have the shortest ponytail ever!!! Guess I won’t be having a ponytail this trip......



So, avoiding the sales today is my mission.....I do need to go pick up a dress I ordered......but no sales shopping for me......detest them!! And the Black Friday mania is ridiculous.........stores mainly getting rid of stuff no one else wanted!! 

So, quick trip into town, then very, very early for us will start putting up our indoor trees and decorations.......never have our stuff gone up so early. 

But 5 more sleeps and we’re off........

Got a call from my friends son who stayed at ours last year while we were away asking if he could do the same this year.......of course he can.....my friends home is a little busy, so he enjoys the peace and quiet of ours.....I already assumed he might want to do that and made sure one of the spare rooms is all ready for him and probably his girlfriend.......I trust them implicitly and they leave the place immaculate. He’s 29 and saving for his own home and very trustworthy and sensible........I can see why him and Kyle have always got on well..........

So, hope whatever you all day today, you have a lovely day......


Is anyone else missing some of the emoticons when they post??? I see a few missing and they show up as words when I post or read others posts???


----------



## Lynne G

Largest shopping mall in the US, yes, we have been here for 1/2 hour so far.  Only because the 3 malls near us do not have the coveted handful of stores little one is fond of.  

TGIF!


Good thoughts Mac!  Glad to have you let us know you are doing.  Mummy dust sent.  Lots of it.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning! We are heading out soon for our trip to Busch Gardens. It’s about a 3 hour drive for us. 

Good luck to anyone who is out shopping today.


----------



## pattyw

TGIF all!!


Had a wonderful Thanksgiving yesterday! We ate outside overlooking the water- watched boats pass by!! Lovely day with the family!! 
 

Mac- sending healing wishes your way!!






Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Chilly day today. Will be cold tonight when the sun goes down.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Friday all...…..

POTC final movie tonight.……

Most of the outdoor decorations and trees all decorated...….doing inside tomorrow.....then watch first Christmassy movie tomorrow night....yep, it`s very early, but as trees will be up.....why not!!! 











​


----------



## schumigirl

Where is everyone........

Hope all is good with youse guys..........we like this thread to keep moving.........

It’s Saturday now in the UK...........almost time for bed.....got bacon and poached eggs planned for morning.......

Have a great Friday evening......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Where is everyone........



Currently standing in a long line waiting to get food. At least it’s warm in here.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Currently standing in a long line waiting to get food. At least it’s warm in here.



Hope the food is good......and hope you’re having a fun day......

House is warm and cosy, but cold outside.......

Bedtime here.......


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Saturday.........

Up early today again.........really felt like a long lie in today, but when you’re awake.......you’re awake......

Bacon for breakfast this morning..........white toast too........then a little housework.........then Christmas decorations are going up inside our home........

Love doing that!!! Christmas music on, even though it’s early, mid afternoon is red wine (tradition ) and sweet mince pies......made my own again this year but added cranberries to the mix instead of mixed peel which I don’t like.......my pastry isn’t the best but they taste great!!! And get into the festive spirt a little early this year.....

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am the only one awake right now. We plan to spend a little time in Williamsburg before going back home today. 

My phone is about to die, so I will be back later.


----------



## schumigirl

Safe journey home Charade.........hope you had a fun trip........


Well, our home is now all Christmassy and sparkly.......even more sparkly than normal!!! Took us most of the day, but we got there........and I’m thrilled with the result.....even if it is incredibly early! 

So watching the 1938 version of A Christmas Carol.........it’s been highly recommended and I’ve never seen it.....so thanks to Amazon......we’re watching it tonight........then the final POTC.......loves me some Capt Jack......

Indian takeout tonight.........guys are heading out soon to pick up......it’s 25 minutes away so will need to give a quick blast in microwave before we tuck in.........

Have a great Saturday evening..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, Indian food, not my favorite, but bet was lush Schumi.  House sounds lovely too, enjoy seeing sparkles everywhere for the holiday season.

Visited DM, then a wee bit of grocery shopping.  Seeing lots of tree lots, with one having trees already, and at least a few cars with trees on their roofs.  Hate to see that tree 4 weeks from now.  Why buy cut tree and greens decor now as it seems way crazy as with a warm house, that stuff dries out fast.  I do like the smell of cut greens though. When we bought fresh, it was cut down 2 days before Christmas, or bought right around then.  We liked keeping it up after Christmas, not much before. Now, the pre lighted ones are cheap enough, we use them, then give away and buy new every couple of years.  

Christmas music everywhere.   

So happy it is a Saturday and not a Sunday.  Another day to relax.  Rain is coming soon, was a cool and very gray morning.  Started below freezing, but the rain is bringing some warmth, so 40’s and periods of heavy downpours from a little later today, until the wee hours of tomorrow.  Then a more seasonal 50’s Sunday.  Winter is surely coming.  Time for tea.  Maybe my own made chicken parm, and green beans, with whatever pasta I have.  Easy dinner, as cool rain is not my idea of fun to go out for dinner.  Think older one is going out with his friends tonight.  Most are still home from college, so I guess a last get together before the winter break. 

Hope you got home safely Charade.

And a big Wahoo to Schumi’s countdown.  Coming soon.

Lastly, well wishes to Mac.  I hope your BPgets normal, and you are feeling better.

Keisha, stay dry, and hope your holiday weekend has been good.

Time for tea, still cool and ahh, time to relax.  Later homies, have a super Saturday.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Monykalyn said:


> Happy Thanksgiving friends!
> Busy day-but most of work done yesterday with prepping so not hard. With 9 people we got through 1/2 of a 15# turkey-plenty of leftovers and college kid will get stuff to take back. Snacked all day until dinner feast-cheese board, veggies, hummus, cookies, fruit to get get us by. Popped the champagne and had tropical mimosas all day-made the work seem easy.  Then our traditional board games/card games after dinner. Let the 16 year old have a mimosa and oh my, was it funny, she got very giggly. Boy wasn't feeling great all day, had to give him pepto a couple times. Did eat some dinner, now tucked into bed after I sat with him (he doesn't usually require mom at bedtime anymore). Hoping he's feeling better tomorrow. Not sure if we are going to get up to shop or not...
> And talked to my mom and plans changed again-they are flying home from Arizona for Christmas, so now will do Christmas with them (we usually don't get to see them anymore since they became snow birds fleeing cold weather). Hopefully sisters and niece will be able to come as well. We will do Christmas early with FiL (and be able to go out with Sil for her bday), then drive to Jacksonville on 24th to spend Christmas with Dh oldest. then to Universal for couple days, home by New years. That is the plan for now and will book hotels tomorrow...Also decided the youngest 2 need to come with as they would otherwise be glued to screen or games all break.
> 
> We did NYE in Epcot to start the year (Dec 30 at MK). Glad we got to experience it and had a lot of fun.
> 
> Wow-that is so Awesome!!!! Hope her Black friday working experience isn't too bad. Except for one year, I had great managers that made working on these crazy days fun!
> 
> Me too=although I don't stray far from normal-craziest I have gone is this last time when I went less blond and more caramel color low lights to get it closer to natural color. And I am way too chicken to chop it off-I like being able to do ponytail.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to B!!!
> 
> Hope you had a fabulous trip! Doing a trip report?? And where in Wisconsin? Lots of family near Marshfield/Greenwood area in central WI
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing better!! and yes take it easy!
> 
> Going to see it tomorrow afternoon. Had to watch the first one tonight (which I missed most of due to boy not feeling well-but it was more for inlaws who hadn't seen it).
> 
> 
> And I am impressed by anyone who has shopping done already. This year especially will be about giving experiences vs stuff. Although I will still get my mom her Amazon GC as she is a voracious reader on her kindle!
> The minion and turkey made me giggle Keisha!
> Schumi sounds like a fab day of good food and company!
> 
> Think it is time for PJ and bed...



We're just outside of Green Bay.   Rainy gray day today. At least it's not snowing. 

No trip report but I did a just back post. 

Schumi, I love Indian food. 

I hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hmm, Indian food, not my favorite, but bet was lush Schumi.  House sounds lovely too, enjoy seeing sparkles everywhere for the holiday season.
> 
> Visited DM, then a wee bit of grocery shopping.  Seeing lots of tree lots, with one having trees already, and at least a few cars with trees on their roofs.  Hate to see that tree 4 weeks from now.  Why buy cut tree and greens decor now as it seems way crazy as with a warm house, that stuff dries out fast.  I do like the smell of cut greens though. When we bought fresh, it was cut down 2 days before Christmas, or bought right around then.  We liked keeping it up after Christmas, not much before. Now, the pre lighted ones are cheap enough, we use them, then give away and buy new every couple of years.
> 
> Christmas music everywhere.
> 
> So happy it is a Saturday and not a Sunday.  Another day to relax.  Rain is coming soon, was a cool and very gray morning.  Started below freezing, but the rain is bringing some warmth, so 40’s and periods of heavy downpours from a little later today, until the wee hours of tomorrow.  Then a more seasonal 50’s Sunday.  Winter is surely coming.  Time for tea.  Maybe my own made chicken parm, and green beans, with whatever pasta I have.  Easy dinner, as cool rain is not my idea of fun to go out for dinner.  Think older one is going out with his friends tonight.  Most are still home from college, so I guess a last get together before the winter break.
> 
> Hope you got home safely Charade.
> 
> And a big Wahoo to Schumi’s countdown.  Coming soon.
> 
> Lastly, well wishes to Mac.  I hope your BPgets normal, and you are feeling better.
> 
> Keisha, stay dry, and hope your holiday weekend has been good.
> 
> Time for tea, still cool and ahh, time to relax.  Later homies, have a super Saturday.



We are fake tree people too.......inside anyway......we have several real ones outside, but I couldn’t be doing with all the faff of a real tree inside........too messy and requires looking after........never had a pre lit one either.......I giggle at Tom arranging all the lights on each tree.......we have 2000 on one tree alone.......lol.......

Hope your weather improves.....as best it can this time of year.......and hope you enjoy your dinner! 



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> We're just outside of Green Bay.   Rainy gray day today. At least it's not snowing.
> 
> No trip report but I did a just back post.
> 
> Schumi, I love Indian food.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a good day



Yep, no snow is always good! Whenever I hear Green Bay, I hear the word Packers at the end.....lol.......

Yep, Indian food is among some of my favourite cuisine........gotta be hot and spicy but can still taste the flavours.....that works for me ........we ordered too much as always.........then friends dropped in for a drink and ate our leftovers.......lol.........saves putting it all in the trash........

Will go look for your sum up post..........



We have more rain........surprisingly milder than forecast though......but damp cold. Almost bedtime here.......

Watched an early version of A Christmas Carol and then the final POtC.........I actually love those movies now! There really is something about Capt Jack Sparrow..........

Enjoy rest of your Saturday.........


----------



## Charade67

I am home. It rained the entire 3 hour drive. Oh well, at least the rain wasn’t yesterday.



schumigirl said:


> Hope the food is good.....



It was theme park average. One thing that Busch Gardens lacks is a really good, full service restaurant.



schumigirl said:


> So watching the 1938 version of A Christmas Carol.....


I don’t think I’ve seen that one either. My favorite version is the Muppet one.



Lynne G said:


> Visited DM, then a wee bit of grocery shopping. Seeing lots of tree lots, with one having trees already, and at least a few cars with trees on their roofs. Hate to see that tree 4 weeks from now. Why buy cut tree and greens decor now as it seems way crazy as with a warm house, that stuff dries out fast. I do like the smell of cut greens though. When we bought fresh, it was cut down 2 days before Christmas, or bought right around then. We liked keeping it up after Christmas, not much before. Now, the pre lighted ones are cheap enough, we use them, then give away and buy new every couple of years.


I have only had one real tree in my life. We got a nice pre-lit a few years ago. I guess it’s time to get it out and start decorating.

Busch Gardens was fun, but cold. We decided not to ride any rides. We just went to shows and did some shopping. I didn’t take too may pictures, but here are a few.









This is my favorite part of the park.








A few years ago when we went to BG Christmastown we did a wolf training event. I didn’t see it offered this year, but I snapped a picture of the wolves anyway.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy belated Thanksgiving, Peeps! We had a fabulous time at Universal the last two days. It was super, crazy crowded and my MIL was in an ECV, parting the crowds like Moses & the Red Sea!  We found out ( quickly) that if you have someone in a wheelchair/ECV on a ride that requires stairs, you get to go thru
Express Pass line. Whoot, whoot!! Did I mention that my MIL is my new favorite person!?!? Also, The Grinchmas show & the Macy’s parade are not to be missed. 

Now, back home decorating for Christmas & getting ready to watch whatever Christmas movie is on Freeform. Hope everyone had a great Holiday weekend!!


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

schumigirl said:


> Whenever I hear Green Bay, I hear the word Packers at the end...



As you should. 
Actually I'm impressed. I can't name any cricket teams. Although I guess I know the names of some of the UK soccer teams. 

I love the character of Jack Sparrow. There's really nothing like him. He's fantasticly fun to watch. 

@Charade67 those are some gorgeous pictures. Sorry it was too cold for rides. Glad you had fun anyway.


----------



## Tgrgrl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> As you should.
> Actually I'm impressed. I can't name any cricket teams. Although I guess I know the names of some of the UK soccer teams.
> 
> I love the character of Jack Sparrow. There's really nothing like him. He's fantasticly fun to watch.
> 
> @Charade67 those are some gorgeous pictures. Sorry it was too cold for rides. Glad you had fun anyway.


Are you near Manitowoc? I almost moved there for work 17 years ago before my husband got smart & proposed to me, keeping me with him in FL.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Tgrgrl said:


> Are you near Manitowoc? I almost moved there for work 17 years ago before my husband got smart & proposed to me, keeping me with him in FL.



Green Bay is about 45 min north of Manitowoc. I grew up there and my parents still live there but DH and I live in the Chicago area now. 

Good move by your DH. Kept you out of the blizzards too. We are driving home into a winter storm today. The current forecast says we'll get home before there's any real accumulatiion but we'll see.


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> As you should.
> Actually I'm impressed. I can't name any cricket teams. Although I guess I know the names of some of the UK soccer teams.
> 
> I love the character of Jack Sparrow. There's really nothing like him. He's fantasticly fun to watch.
> 
> @Charade67 those are some gorgeous pictures. Sorry it was too cold for rides. Glad you had fun anyway.



lol......I couldn't name a cricket team either!!! Never watch it, actually not interested in football either in this house.....although DS quite like football. But most sports bore us to tears.....except motor racing in most forms...…..

Yes, Capt Jack is irreplaceable...….hope they don't even try!!! He is so funny!! 


About to watch the F1 Grand Prix from Abu Dhabi...……

It is cold, grey and rainy outside, so having a day at home today......catching up with laundry and some little bits and bobs to the trees and decorations...….

Have a great Sunday...….…………..


----------



## Lynne G

Last night, sounded like the House was in the washer.  Some really noisy downpours throughout the night.

But yay!  The sun is out, and we are above freezing.  Win in my book.

Laundry done, watching English soccer.

May do some errands, but we got what we wanted and needed this weekend, and orders will be shipping in the next week and two.  So will be a nice and quiet Sunday.  

Enjoy and have a sunny and peaceful Sunday, homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are doing well.  Nice to catch up on housework.  And yeah, back to routine again.  At least house smells good as almost ready to eat dinner.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

haha,  but yeah, , again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - that goes for all the homies, holiday week-end for ya or not.  

Well, a very dark, and moist feeling start.  But yay, seems like many are having an XL week-end, or at least having a later start.  Not me, but hey, much appreciate the low traffic.  And, since it's Monday, more rain to come.  It's been a very rainy month.  Seems to be a trend for the fall, I am hoping that does not mean routine snow.  Stay away, stay away.  I am liking this 40 degree start.  

And a haha, after feeling the quite brisk well below freezing Thursday, Friday, and into Saturday, the lovely low, pushed the temps in Sunday to 58, and all were in shorts, and most lost their jackets.  Glorious most of yesterday, as sun was seen for most of the day.  Then by dinner time, the clouds have come.  No beautiful black, star and moon lighted sky.  Just a gray and more gray sky to greet the sunrise, still almost 1/2 hour away.

And this new start of the week means Schumi will be enjoying the warm and sun shortly.  Safe travels and so enjoy reading your trip reports.  Your trip reports have fabulous pictures and commentary.

With that, sweater on, as you never know if the heat pump is working after a week-end.  No matter though, usually by lunch time, the heat pump is working overload.  Good thing we have ice.   Once in awhile, the tea becomes iced tea.  Not sure today, but tea will be drank all day,  Yep, one of those days.  

Cute cats Robo, hope you had a good night sleep, and will be enjoying some hot coffee in that great HHN mug.

Marvelously fine Monday to all the homies!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans familyl...Happy Monday I hope...It was nice having a long weekend and Brian had it too. Liv survived her Black Friday weekend. However, by last night she was done . It was nice though Target provided meals for them Thursday, Friday and Saturday. There was some really good restaurant take out food. I thought that was great. When I worked in retail years ago we didn't have that.

It was funny I was taking  Liv and Guin to school this morning and an 80's song came on. Of course the teens know it is my favorite. We got on the subject of boom boxes and I told them I use to walk the streets with my boom box on my shoulder, I thought  they were going to pee their pants they were laughing so hard. It appears the thought of me doing that was too much for them.

Anyway the weather warmed up nicely yesterday and will be like that today also. Brian put up our out door lights and it does look pretty. We will try and get a tree in a couple of weeks.  I am not sure if it will survive the  but will try it.


Schumi We enjoy Indian food here too. We have found a nice reasonably priced buffet about 15 minutes from my house. Sounds like you enjoyed your decorations and they sound lovely. Coming up to the final countdown to warmth and sunshine. I hope your weather improves before you leave.

Charade  We haven't been back to Bush Gardens in about 5 years. We really enjoyed it though and thought it was one of the prettiest theme parks we have been too. I enjoyed your pics. It looks nice decorated for the holidays. Sorry about the cold weather for the rides.  I hear you on riding in the cold. We rode Nitro at SF Great Adventure a couple of years ago. It was about 32 degrees and we had icicles on our face. It was horrible for me and Brian but the teens didn't mind it. I am done with that cold and rides. I am glad that you had a nice trip without the rides. The wolf encounter sounds awesome!

PrincessWithABlaster  I am glad that you had a nice trip I saw your thread and will take a look after. We still haven't eaten at Mythos yet, one of these days! Hope the snow stays away

Robo I only wish my cats looked like that ... Thanks for the nice pic. I hope you are staying warm and feeling good.

Lynne your homemade Chicken Parm sounds good. Nothing like a house smelling of great food I hope for all of us who don't like the snow and cold we can drink those cold beverages over hot ones. LOl! I enjoy your meme I just bought my dining passes today! That dang Cyber Moneday

Well I hope all the rest of the family is happy and healthy and enjoying good weather. I hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It's a gray, rainy day here today. I wish I could just stay home with a book or classic movie. I'm going into work late today. One therapist is taking the day off and the other doesn't have a client until 11:00.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> @Charade67 those are some gorgeous pictures. Sorry it was too cold for rides. Glad you had fun anyway.


 Thanks. I didn't mind not riding the rides. I don't ride coasters anyway. We were going to do an indoor ride, but the wait time was an hour.



schumigirl said:


> lol......I couldn't name a cricket team either!!! Never watch it, actually not interested in football either in this house.....although DS quite like football. But most sports bore us to tears.....except motor racing in most forms...…..


 I'm impressed that you know the Packers. I couldn't name a single UK team in any sport. My husband has football on all the time. There was a game the other night that went into 7 overtime periods. I fell asleep before it was over.



Lynne G said:


> It's been a very rainy month. Seems to be a trend for the fall, I am hoping that does not mean routine snow. Stay away, stay away.


 I completely agree with you here.  I dreamed last night that was had an unexpected snow storm. No, no, no!


bobbie68 said:


> Liv survived her Black Friday weekend. However, by last night she was done . It was nice though Target provided meals for them Thursday, Friday and Saturday. There was some really good restaurant take out food. I thought that was great. When I worked in retail years ago we didn't have that.


 Congrats to Liv on surviving her first Black Friday weekend. I hated working Black Friday when I was in retail. Nice that Target fed their employees. I didn't get that when I worked for JC Penney.

I have time to kill before going to work. I should go do some more shopping, but really don't want to go back outside. I bought dh a French press for his birthday, but realized that I should also get him a coffee grinder too. I'm also trying to come up with an idea for one of my friends. I tried to get her husband to give me some gift ideas, but he wasn't any help.


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, a French dress for Charade's DH.  Yeah, I bought a French press and just ordered a coffee grinder.  Amazon had a deal, with the press, 2 bags of Starbucks coffee beans, and a box of Starbucks cookies.  We have used ground coffee with it, and it's good, but soon can use the beans that came with it.  Glad to hear you have a late start.  And I agree with ya, rainy and gray makes me want to hunt for lunch inside.  At least it's not as cold as it has been.  Radar shows green, so yick.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and morning Bobbie, hope you are also inside, enjoying tea or coffee.  Glad to hear Liv survived.  Yeah, when I also worked retail, I got nothing free, including food.  Also glad to hear the holiday decorations have started.  Yeah, I think I've told on this thread the reason why we have a huge wood block that the tree holder is bolted on, and a large eye screw across the room, that is only for a strong rope to go from the top of the tree to the wall.  And for years, no glass ornaments on the lower half.  Yep, one dog that liked to climb up the tree, and he was a yellow lab, and his sister, oddly liked to knock off and eat glass ornaments.  They are sadly long gone now, so no rope is needed.  Our other dog, also sadly gone, only liked to try to drink out of the tree holder.  Pets.  Yep, why poor Gina of these boards told on Facebook, her cats dismantled her new train around the tree, within a day.  HaHa, is all I had to comment.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!! Back to the real world for me- rain, cold, dreary!! But, we had a wonderful time in Ft. Lauderdale! My mom so enjoyed the weather and especially visiting with the kids!! 

We visited Flamingo Gardens Saturday! It's a botanical garden and wildlife sanctuary! It was a stunning day and we loved taking in all the foliage and meeting all the animals!!

This guy- and many other peacocks- were walking around freely!

  

 

 

This guy freaked me out!! He's the size of a small dog! 

 
The otters were so cute!! 

 

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> HeHe, a French dress for Charade's DH



And he will look lovely in it. 
You would think the wife of a communications professor would learn to proofread before hitting post.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 366983 haha,  but yeah, View attachment 366984, again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that goes for all the homies, holiday week-end for ya or not.
> 
> Well, a very dark, and moist feeling start.  But yay, seems like many are having an XL week-end, or at least having a later start.  Not me, but hey, much appreciate the low traffic.  And, since it's Monday, more rain to come.  It's been a very rainy month.  Seems to be a trend for the fall, I am hoping that does not mean routine snow.  Stay away, stay away.  I am liking this 40 degree start.
> 
> And a haha, after feeling the quite brisk well below freezing Thursday, Friday, and into Saturday, the lovely low, pushed the temps in Sunday to 58, and all were in shorts, and most lost their jackets.  Glorious most of yesterday, as sun was seen for most of the day.  Then by dinner time, the clouds have come.  No beautiful black, star and moon lighted sky.  Just a gray and more gray sky to greet the sunrise, still almost 1/2 hour away.
> 
> And this new start of the week means Schumi will be enjoying the warm and sun shortly.  Safe travels and so enjoy reading your trip reports.  Your trip reports have fabulous pictures and commentary.
> 
> With that, sweater on, as you never know if the heat pump is working after a week-end.  No matter though, usually by lunch time, the heat pump is working overload.  Good thing we have ice.   Once in awhile, the tea becomes iced tea.  Not sure today, but tea will be drank all day,  Yep, one of those days.
> 
> Cute cats Robo, hope you had a good night sleep, and will be enjoying some hot coffee in that great HHN mug.
> 
> Marvelously fine Monday to all the homies!



Thanks Lynne......that’s very kind of you say! I appreciate that.......

Yep, we’ve had a lot of rain too this last 4 weeks or so........and so damp. We have to be hit by a storm starting tomorrow.......so not a pleasant drive up to the airport Wednesday........and maybe a bumpy take off Thursday......as long as we take off I don’t care!! 

Enjoy your tea and stay warm.........



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning Sans familyl...Happy Monday I hope...It was nice having a long weekend and Brian had it too. Liv survived her Black Friday weekend. However, by last night she was done . It was nice though Target provided meals for them Thursday, Friday and Saturday. There was some really good restaurant take out food. I thought that was great. When I worked in retail years ago we didn't have that.
> 
> It was funny I was taking  Liv and Guin to school this morning and an 80's song came on. Of course the teens know it is my favorite. We got on the subject of boom boxes and I told them I use to walk the streets with my boom box on my shoulder, I thought  they were going to pee their pants they were laughing so hard. It appears the thought of me doing that was too much for them.
> 
> Anyway the weather warmed up nicely yesterday and will be like that today also. Brian put up our out door lights and it does look pretty. We will try and get a tree in a couple of weeks.  I am not sure if it will survive the  but will try it.
> 
> 
> Schumi We enjoy Indian food here too. We have found a nice reasonably priced buffet about 15 minutes from my house. Sounds like you enjoyed your decorations and they sound lovely. Coming up to the final countdown to warmth and sunshine. I hope your weather improves before you leave.
> 
> Charade  We haven't been back to Bush Gardens in about 5 years. We really enjoyed it though and thought it was one of the prettiest theme parks we have been too. I enjoyed your pics. It looks nice decorated for the holidays. Sorry about the cold weather for the rides.  I hear you on riding in the cold. We rode Nitro at SF Great Adventure a couple of years ago. It was about 32 degrees and we had icicles on our face. It was horrible for me and Brian but the teens didn't mind it. I am done with that cold and rides. I am glad that you had a nice trip without the rides. The wolf encounter sounds awesome!
> 
> PrincessWithABlaster  I am glad that you had a nice trip I saw your thread and will take a look after. We still haven't eaten at Mythos yet, one of these days! Hope the snow stays away
> 
> Robo I only wish my cats looked like that ... Thanks for the nice pic. I hope you are staying warm and feeling good.
> 
> Lynne your homemade Chicken Parm sounds good. Nothing like a house smelling of great food I hope for all of us who don't like the snow and cold we can drink those cold beverages over hot ones. LOl! I enjoy your meme I just bought my dining passes today! That dang Cyber Moneday
> 
> Well I hope all the rest of the family is happy and healthy and enjoying good weather. I hope everyone has a great Monday!




Glad Liv did ok on such a busy weekend.........and nice they fed them too, nice touch. 

We have a beautiful Indian restaurant about 40 minutes from us.......it’s one of those that’s worth the drive......not cheap at all, but food is very authentic and so tasty......and yes, they will make any dish as spicy as you like.......trying to get booked is the challenge! 

Have a great day too bobbie.........



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's a gray, rainy day here today. I wish I could just stay home with a book or classic movie. I'm going into work late today. One therapist is taking the day off and the other doesn't have a client until 11:00.
> 
> Thanks. I didn't mind not riding the rides. I don't ride coasters anyway. We were going to do an indoor ride, but the wait time was an hour.
> 
> I'm impressed that you know the Packers. I couldn't name a single UK team in any sport. My husband has football on all the time. There was a game the other night that went into 7 overtime periods. I fell asleep before it was over.
> 
> I completely agree with you here.  I dreamed last night that was had an unexpected snow storm. No, no, no!
> Congrats to Liv on surviving her first Black Friday weekend. I hated working Black Friday when I was in retail. Nice that Target fed their employees. I didn't get that when I worked for JC Penney.
> 
> I have time to kill before going to work. I should go do some more shopping, but really don't want to go back outside. I bought dh a French press for his birthday, but realized that I should also get him a coffee grinder too. I'm also trying to come up with an idea for one of my friends. I tried to get her husband to give me some gift ideas, but he wasn't any help.



I know nothing of sport, and football in this country bores us to tears........but years ago when American Football came over here, I loved it! So did get to know a lot of the names and they stick in your mind! But our football......nah.......

Good luck with the gift search......it can be difficult........most of my friends are so easy to buy for......but we have two that I never know what to get them.......but I do love shopping for them as it’s all nice and cutsie things like Yankee Candle accessories, Bath and Body products and other niceties........just bag up a mixture of everything and they’re happy........others have to have more thought. 

Hope you had a good day........



pattyw said:


> Happy Monday all!! Back to the real world for me- rain, cold, dreary!! But, we had a wonderful time in Ft. Lauderdale! My mom so enjoyed the weather and especially visiting with the kids!!
> 
> We visited Flamingo Gardens Saturday! It's a botanical garden and wildlife sanctuary! It was a stunning day and we loved taking in all the foliage and meeting all the animals!!
> 
> This guy- and many other peacocks- were walking around freely!
> 
> View attachment 367009 View attachment 367010
> 
> View attachment 367011
> 
> View attachment 367012
> 
> This guy freaked me out!! He's the size of a small dog!
> 
> View attachment 367013
> The otters were so cute!!
> 
> View attachment 367015
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Glad you had a nice trip Patty.........always nice to spend time with family.........


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> And he will look lovely in it.
> You would think the wife of a communications professor would learn to proofread before hitting post.



I would worry about spelling mistakes........I have an English Literature degree as well as an Engineering degree and I make spelling mistakes.........it’s a message board......nothing worse than when folks especially those on the CB point out errors in posts.......who cares.........

Lynne I don’t mean you.......that was just having a giggle!!! 



So, busy day today.........getting organised and sorted out for trip.........

Kyle finished at 5pm tonight and that’s him off till Dec 14th or maybe the 13th.....I forget.......but good to have him off and we can anticipate our trip together.........

Did some shopping today and avoided all the Cyber Monday sales........not easy!

Will start packing tomorrow.........getting incredibly excited now.........

Hope everyone’s good.........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> You would think the wife of a communications professor would learn to proofread before hitting post.



We all do it! Some of the texts I send Joe are hilarious!!



schumigirl said:


> Will start packing tomorrow.........getting incredibly excited now.........



 Can't wait to hear about the holiday events.  We'll be there 12/13-12/17! We've never seen Universal at Christmas time before!! I'll look forward to all of your tips!!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> And he will look lovely in it.
> You would think the wife of a communications professor would learn to proofread before hitting post.




Oh, I have my share of typos.  Lots sometimes.  Fat fingers for me.  Just could not help, it caught me as funny.


----------



## Lynne G

So jealous of the December trips.  We enjoyed the Dark Side all made up for the holidays. 

Safe travels Schumi, the 3 of you.  Great time to visit before the crowds.


----------



## tink1957

pattyw said:


> We all do it! Some of the texts I send Joe are hilarious!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the holiday events.  We'll be there 12/13-12/17! We've never seen Universal at Christmas time before!! I'll look forward to all of your tips!!


We're going at the same time patty. . .. hope to see you there.

Had a busy weekend at work and yes, they fed us Chick-fil-A for lunch on Black Friday as they do every year.  We even got a cookie for dessert 

I spent today doing laundry  and cleaning off the latest mess puppy Jack made   the good news is there's nothing left for him to tear up.  He's a good dog but he wasn't trained correctly...he's learning now.

Carole...only a few days to go...hope you have a wonderful trip.

I ordered Danielle's ticket from Undercover Tourist today so she's all set to upgrade to an AP later if she wants. 

Guess I'll go check out the other Cyber Monday sales before they expire.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Squirlz

We'll be there Dec. 11-19, staying at RPR.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> So jealous of the December trips.  We enjoyed the Dark Side all made up for the holidays.
> 
> Safe travels Schumi, the 3 of you.  Great time to visit before the crowds.



Thanks Lynne........hoping it’s as quiet as last year......and sunshine! 



tink1957 said:


> We're going at the same time patty. . .. hope to see you there.
> 
> Had a busy weekend at work and yes, they fed us Chic-fil-A for lunch on Black Friday as they do every year.  We even got a cookie for dessert
> 
> I spent today doing laundry  and cleaning off the latest mess puppy Jack made   the good news is there's nothing left for him to tear up.  He's a good dog but he wasn't trained correctly...he's learning now.
> 
> Carole...only a few days to go...hope you have a wonderful trip.
> 
> I ordered Danielle's ticket from Undercover Tourist today so she's all set to upgrade to an AP later if she wants.
> 
> Guess I'll go check out the other Cyber Monday sales before they expire.
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Laundry is never fun!! Hope Jack continues to improve........yep, we are so excited.......Kyle finished tonight at 5pm so we’re all ready to go now....never mind wait for Wednesday..........your trip is just around the corner too!!!



Squirlz said:


> We'll be there Dec. 11-19, staying at RPR.



Fantastic! Hope it’s a good one..........



Almost bedtime here........

Still cold and miserable outside........not much better tomorrow.........

Enjoy rest of your Monday........


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> We're going at the same time patty. . .. hope to see you there.



 Would love to say Hi!!



Squirlz said:


> We'll be there Dec. 11-19, staying at RPR.



 See you there too!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  All the December and late November homies travels.  Pictures!  

And woot!  Mac, I hope you are feeling much better, and able to take a Taco Bell run.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yep, it's taco Tuesday, all.  The last Tuesday in November.  Wow, time is a ticking.

And some funny:





















  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Finally, just remember:  




Have a terrific Tuesday, homies.  One more sleep for Schumi, and hump day is coming soon.  So happy, I'm ready for another Friday.  

Oh yeah, and let the food coma begin, it's .  



  cat centric post.   

and phew phew, go away sore throat.  Nothing like sharing sickness with the family.  DH, then little one, then older one, and now me.  Today, lots of drugs.  Trying to stop it before it becomes a cold.  That, and lots of tea.  Was a very damp and cool feeling 40 to start the day.  Rivers of water were the ride home.  Lots of clogged drains from all the leaves in the street. But hey, sun glasses will be needed today, winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!! 

Lynne- loving the cat pics!!

Schumi - you're off so soon!!! Yay!!

Mac- hope you're taking it easy!!

Happy Tuesday all!!

Wet snow falling here! Expecting more later. Ick! The midwest storm has arrived! Luckily, our temps are above freezing so it won't stick long!!


----------



## schumigirl

That is some ugly animals you found there Lynne!!! lol...….although the top right one is cute!!! Hairless cats...….rats!!!! 

I`ve actually had a Bavarian Cream Pie in Bavaria...….many years ago now......delicious, and it was served with a homemade and very potent Kirsch...….we had two!!!!  That was back in the day when I could actually eat something so sweet and not regret it!!! 

Hope you feel better soon Lynne and it doesn't develop into something worse......colds are dreadful......still you have sunshine.....glad for that!! 



So, strange start to the day.....some of our electrics downstairs were out today when we got up....and worse.....no internet!!!!! Mainly lamps in sitting room and lamps in the hallway......

Called the guy who does all our building and joinery work to see who he uses and he managed to get his local sparky to come out and sort the issue......he did thankfully...….always something just before the trip it seems......lol...…

Thank goodness we still had heating as it is freezing outside today again...….3.5C. Which is 36F. Ruddy cold.....also grey dark and miserable...….I hate the cold!!!! 

Wanted to thank everyone for the safe travel messages...…..we are so looking forward to spending some proper family time, just the three of us with no distractions of day to day things like DS going to work ......lol.....bless him...….

We leave tomorrow morning for the drive up to our airport hotel and hope the weather front coming in isn't too bad......looks nasty!!! And of course fly Thursday...…...

Will no doubt pop in, but won`t be posting pictures in the trip report till I get home.....far too busy having fun for that......that`ll keep me busy in the dark nights to follow...….

Hope you`re all ok......see you soon...….


----------



## Tgrgrl

Safe travels, Schumi! We are having a cold snap right now & will actually have to turn the heat on tonight. The warm weather should be back by Friday though, just for you.


----------



## keishashadow

I tend to disappear when my plate is full. Don’t seem to be able to just spend 15 minutes poking about, look at the clock and an hour has disappeared!

My baby is two today  yes, he did get goodies 


Driving by to say hey yinz guys before getting ready to depart  (OMG i’m Going to see & feel the warm sun on my face again! End of november and it already feels like a long enough winter) 





macraven said:


> _Dropping by to wish all the homies a fabulous thanksgiving with family and friends today!
> 
> Enjoy this time with your loved ones.
> 
> We are taking a pass on it as I have not been moving around much
> My bp now is improving and now up to 99/59
> I’m all caught up on all law and order reruns which is was a fun thing for me
> 
> I’m very lucky weatherwise as it should be 60 today
> For those with snow and cold I know how awful that weather can be at this time if the year with snow and low temps
> 
> When you “pull” the wishbone today, hope you win!_



Get up and move round every hour for few minutes, will get the blood circulating and the BP out of resting mode, it will increase/regulate.  Hope you get everything sorted out sooner vs later!

Lynne:  congrats to your DD, nice to have an early fall-back in your pocket.  Taco Tuesday pics are always funny as heck.  I am absolutely not a taco or Mexican food gal.  New Taco Bell opened nearby, was out with DS on Sunday picking up some online orders & the Target next door, just had to check it out. I ate half a dorito taco and handed it over to him.  I still say there is no way that is ‘real’ meat. Yuck



Charade67 said:


> Chilly day today. Will be cold tonight when the sun goes down.



Does williamsburg still decorate for Xmas holidays?  Never made it down there that season.  VA’s BG not my favorite just too many hills and the summertime humidity there is brutal, worse than MCO at times.



schumigirl said:


> lol......I couldn't name a cricket team either!!! Never watch it, actually not interested in football either in this house.....although DS quite like football. But most sports bore us to tears.....except motor racing in most forms...…..
> 
> Yes, Capt Jack is irreplaceable...….hope they don't even try!!! He is so funny!!
> 
> 
> About to watch the F1 Grand Prix from Abu Dhabi...……
> 
> It is cold, grey and rainy outside, so having a day at home today......catching up with laundry and some little bits and bobs to the trees and decorations...….
> 
> Have a great Sunday...….…………..



Ah, Captain Jack  he never gets old



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning Sans familyl...Happy Monday I hope...It was nice having a long weekend and Brian had it too. Liv survived her Black Friday weekend. However, by last night she was done . It was nice though Target provided meals for them Thursday, Friday and Saturday. There was some really good restaurant take out food. I thought that was great. When I worked in retail years ago we didn't have that.
> 
> It was funny I was taking  Liv and Guin to school this morning and an 80's song came on. Of course the teens know it is my favorite. We got on the subject of boom boxes and I told them I use to walk the streets with my boom box on my shoulder, I thought  they were going to pee their pants they were laughing so hard. It appears the thought of me doing that was too much for them.
> 
> Anyway the weather warmed up nicely yesterday and will be like that today also. Brian put up our out door lights and it does look pretty. We will try and get a tree in a couple of weeks.  I am not sure if it will survive the  but will try it.
> 
> 
> Schumi We enjoy Indian food here too. We have found a nice reasonably priced buffet about 15 minutes from my house. Sounds like you enjoyed your decorations and they sound lovely. Coming up to the final countdown to warmth and sunshine. I hope your weather improves before you leave.
> 
> Charade  We haven't been back to Bush Gardens in about 5 years. We really enjoyed it though and thought it was one of the prettiest theme parks we have been too. I enjoyed your pics. It looks nice decorated for the holidays. Sorry about the cold weather for the rides.  I hear you on riding in the cold. We rode Nitro at SF Great Adventure a couple of years ago. It was about 32 degrees and we had icicles on our face. It was horrible for me and Brian but the teens didn't mind it. I am done with that cold and rides. I am glad that you had a nice trip without the rides. The wolf encounter sounds awesome!
> 
> PrincessWithABlaster  I am glad that you had a nice trip I saw your thread and will take a look after. We still haven't eaten at Mythos yet, one of these days! Hope the snow stays away
> 
> Robo I only wish my cats looked like that ... Thanks for the nice pic. I hope you are staying warm and feeling good.
> 
> Lynne your homemade Chicken Parm sounds good. Nothing like a house smelling of great food I hope for all of us who don't like the snow and cold we can drink those cold beverages over hot ones. LOl! I enjoy your meme I just bought my dining passes today! That dang Cyber Moneday
> 
> Well I hope all the rest of the family is happy and healthy and enjoying good weather. I hope everyone has a great Monday!



Hahahaha you know you were a big dog if you had a rockin’ boom box.  Even cooler if you could afford to replace those D batteries when they ran out



pattyw said:


> We all do it! Some of the texts I send Joe are hilarious!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the holiday events.  We'll be there 12/13-12/17! We've never seen Universal at Christmas time before!! I'll look forward to all of your tips!!



Great picture of the family!

I swear apple has upped their game or just messing with us.  All of a sudden autocorrect is on steriods.



schumigirl said:


> That is some ugly animals you found there Lynne!!! lol...….although the top right one is cute!!! Hairless cats...….rats!!!!
> 
> I`ve actually had a Bavarian Cream Pie in Bavaria...….many years ago now......delicious, and it was served with a homemade and very potent Kirsch...….we had two!!!!  That was back in the day when I could actually eat something so sweet and not regret it!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lynne and it doesn't develop into something worse......colds are dreadful......still you have sunshine.....glad for that!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, strange start to the day.....some of our electrics downstairs were out today when we got up....and worse.....no internet!!!!! Mainly lamps in sitting room and lamps in the hallway......
> 
> Called the guy who does all our building and joinery work to see who he uses and he managed to get his local sparky to come out and sort the issue......he did thankfully...….always something just before the trip it seems......lol...…
> 
> Thank goodness we still had heating as it is freezing outside today again...….3.5C. Which is 36F. Ruddy cold.....also grey dark and miserable...….I hate the cold!!!!
> 
> Wanted to thank everyone for the safe travel messages...…..we are so looking forward to spending some proper family time, just the three of us with no distractions of day to day things like DS going to work ......lol.....bless him...….
> 
> We leave tomorrow morning for the drive up to our airport hotel and hope the weather front coming in isn't too bad......looks nasty!!! And of course fly Thursday...…...
> 
> Will no doubt pop in, but won`t be posting pictures in the trip report till I get home.....far too busy having fun for that......that`ll keep me busy in the dark nights to follow...….
> 
> Hope you`re all ok......see you soon...….



Safe travels!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I started to write a post a couple of hours ago and fell asleep.
My Christmas shopping online orders are starting to arrive. Dh’s French “dress” arrived today. I just need to find a place to put it where he won’t find it. I’ll probably buy the coffee grinder sometime this weekend.



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the gift search......it can be difficult........most of my friends are so easy to buy for......but we have two that I never know what to get them.......but I do love shopping for them as it’s all nice and cutsie things like Yankee Candle accessories, Bath and Body products and other niceties........just bag up a mixture of everything and they’re happy........others have to have more thought.


Thanks. This friend is one of those people who usually gets what she wants when she wants it, so it’s hard to come up with something she doesn’t already have. She is a graduate of Virginia Tech and loves getting stuff with her school on it. I found a Virginia Tech coloring book that I think will be funny. I just need to find something a little more practical to go along with it. 
I thought of you the other day when I was in the Yankee Candle outlet store. Unfortunately I couldn’t stay too long because it was too crowded.



schumigirl said:


> I would worry about spelling mistakes........I have an English Literature degree as well as an Engineering degree and I make spelling mistakes.........it’s a message board......nothing worse than when folks especially those on the CB point out errors in posts.......who cares.........


 I’m just glad I didn’t accidentally post profanity. I did that once on my Facebook page. I meant to type that I needed to SHUT my computer down, but.....



pattyw said:


> We all do it! Some of the texts I send Joe are hilarious!!


 My worst are when I try to do talk to text. 



Lynne G said:


> So jealous of the December trips. We enjoyed the Dark Side all made up for the holidays


 Me too. I want to go back again, but will just have to be patient. 



Lynne G said:


> and phew phew, go away sore throat. Nothing like sharing sickness with the family. DH, then little one, then older one, and now me. Today, lots of drugs. Trying to stop it before it becomes a cold. That, and lots of tea. Was a very damp and cool feeling 40 to start the day. Rivers of water were the ride home. Lots of clogged drains from all the leaves in the street. But hey, sun glasses will be needed today, winner, winner, chicken dinner.


 Hope you feel better soon.



Tgrgrl said:


> Schumi! We are having a cold snap right now & will actually have to turn the heat on tonight.


 When I first moved to Florida I had people try to convince me that houses in FL didn’t have heat.They were surprised when I later told them that yes, we actually had to turn on our heat a few times during the year. Even in Miami.



keishashadow said:


> My baby is two today


 He’s adorable. 



keishashadow said:


> Does williamsburg still decorate for Xmas holidays? Never made it down there that season. VA’s BG not my favorite just too many hills and the summertime humidity there is brutal, worse than MCO at times.


 I’m pretty sure Colonial WIlliamsburg still decorates for Christmas. We’ve only gone to Busch Gardens for Christmas. Never into the historic parts of town. I try to avoid BG in the summertime. I don’t do well with the heat and humidity. The last time we went was at the end of May and it wasn’t too bad. 

Tonight B got  a voicemail message from the admissions department at Florida State University. This shows why it is so important to speak clearly when leaving a message. I couldn’t stop laughing when I read it. 






Going to try to get back to sleep now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I tend to disappear when my plate is full. Don’t seem to be able to just spend 15 minutes poking about, look at the clock and an hour has disappeared!
> 
> My baby is two today View attachment 367231 yes, he did get goodies
> 
> 
> Driving by to say hey yinz guys before getting ready to depart  (OMG i’m Going to see & feel the warm sun on my face again! End of november and it already feels like a long enough winter)
> 
> Get up and move round every hour for few minutes, will get the blood circulating and the BP out of resting mode, it will increase/regulate.  Hope you get everything sorted out sooner vs later!
> 
> Lynne:  congrats to your DD, nice to have an early fall-back in your pocket.  Taco Tuesday pics are always funny as heck.  I am absolutely not a taco or Mexican food gal.  New Taco Bell opened nearby, was out with DS on Sunday picking up some online orders & the Target next door, just had to check it out. I ate half a dorito taco and handed it over to him.  I still say there is no way that is ‘real’ meat. Yuck
> 
> 
> 
> Does williamsburg still decorate for Xmas holidays?  Never made it down there that season.  VA’s BG not my favorite just too many hills and the summertime humidity there is brutal, worse than MCO at times.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Captain Jack  he never gets old
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha you know you were a big dog if you had a rockin’ boom box.  Even cooler if you could afford to replace those D batteries when they ran out
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture of the family!
> 
> I swear apple has upped their game or just messing with us.  All of a sudden autocorrect is on steriods.
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels!



Now that is a cute little doggy!!! He is as cute as a button.......wins the award for cutest animal picture of the year!!!

See you soon.........



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I started to write a post a couple of hours ago and fell asleep.
> My Christmas shopping online orders are starting to arrive. Dh’s French “dress” arrived today. I just need to find a place to put it where he won’t find it. I’ll probably buy the coffee grinder sometime this weekend.
> 
> Thanks. This friend is one of those people who usually gets what she wants when she wants it, so it’s hard to come up with something she doesn’t already have. She is a graduate of Virginia Tech and loves getting stuff with her school on it. I found a Virginia Tech coloring book that I think will be funny. I just need to find something a little more practical to go along with it.
> I thought of you the other day when I was in the Yankee Candle outlet store. Unfortunately I couldn’t stay too long because it was too crowded.
> 
> I’m just glad I didn’t accidentally post profanity. I did that once on my Facebook page. I meant to type that I needed to SHUT my computer down, but.....
> 
> My worst are when I try to do talk to text.
> 
> Me too. I want to go back again, but will just have to be patient.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> When I first moved to Florida I had people try to convince me that houses in FL didn’t have heat.They were surprised when I later told them that yes, we actually had to turn on our heat a few times during the year. Even in Miami.
> 
> He’s adorable.
> 
> I’m pretty sure Colonial WIlliamsburg still decorates for Christmas. We’ve only gone to Busch Gardens for Christmas. Never into the historic parts of town. I try to avoid BG in the summertime. I don’t do well with the heat and humidity. The last time we went was at the end of May and it wasn’t too bad.
> 
> Tonight B got  a voicemail message from the admissions department at Florida State University. This shows why it is so important to speak clearly when leaving a message. I couldn’t stop laughing when I read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to get back to sleep now.



Lol......yes, I’ve made that typo before.........and once I was trying to write in an email I was going to “flick” through the guest list for an event we were organising .....must have been a strange read when it altered to a not so nice four letter word..... Oh I love Yankee Candles........definitely plan to bring some back this time.......hope you got back to sleep and are rested now........



Wild and wooly night last night,.........storm is hitting a little over this side of the country.......so driving into it this morning won’t be fun.........don’t think we would have slept much anyway....always so excited the nights before a trip.......

Up again far too early........although I can hear everyone rumbling about upstairs......guess no one is sleeping late today.........

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Schumi and Keisha.  Wishing you both lots of sun and heat.  Charade, glad you got DH's present already, and getting the rest this weekend.  Yeah, we have some funny phone messages too.  Very cute pup, Keisha.  I bet he gets treats on a daily basis.  Love his face, and beautiful white coat.  

With that, you know a.  it's dark and cool start, and b. when I opened the door, all I could hear was the wind.  Yep, a 36 degree start, with 40 to 50 mph winds.  When I parked, the flag was almost straight out.  It's that windy, with wind chills feel like temp in the low 20's.  Bundle up, and hold on to that hat.  Bad hair day alert.  

But woot! woot  Even with some flying out today, it's Wednesday.  Hump Day is here.  Well, hello camel.    and wave, Keisha and Schumi, if you see these camels:   or this one:    aw heck, how about a whole zoo?  .  Hehe.  


With that, more drugs and tea.  Thank you for the well wishes.  Sore throats and colds are making their rounds.  When the weather gets cold, all are inside.  

Wonderful Wednesday to you all.

Hope Robo, Mac, and Wendy are all doing well.  Hope you homies get the mummy dust send with well wishes.

Later homies.  Be good.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday!  

Lynne- hope the meds kick in soon!!

Safe travels Schumi & Keisha!! 

Snow storm here today!! South of Buffalo got hit with a foot! I woke up to about 3 inches and it's still falling!  Slow go this morning- but the snow plows are out in full force removing snow and salting so the roads are in good condition. Seems like a lifetime ago since we were in Ft. Lauderdale with the sun! 15 more days until Orlando though!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Hump day indeedy. Jr coming ‘round for bacon & I’m thinking fried taters before he goes to work.  Then i need to get me rear in gear.

Not much snow last night, non treated local roads but highways clear this am.  I did slip and slide all the way up my mountain coming home.  Drive that would take a minute turned into 20 via weaving in & out of side streets all the way up to try to get a running start/traction to go just a block.  I get  to the top and see the snowplow behind me...grrrr.

Charade - haha auto correct or typo, consider it expressing your right to free speech.  I’m thankful many websites do have filters that ***** out the offending words.  There’s times i’ve Typed something, posted, gone back and scratched my head over what exactly triggered it.  What I consider to be perfectly innocent words in my neck of the woods but, in this PC world



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Schumi and Keisha.  Wishing you both lots of sun and heat.  Charade, glad you got DH's present already, and getting the rest this weekend.  Yeah, we have some funny phone messages too.  Very cute pup, Keisha.  I bet he gets treats on a daily basis.  Love his face, and beautiful white coat.
> 
> With that, you know a.  it's dark and cool start, and b. when I opened the door, all I could hear was the wind.  Yep, a 36 degree start, with 40 to 50 mph winds.  When I parked, the flag was almost straight out.  It's that windy, with wind chills feel like temp in the low 20's.  Bundle up, and hold on to that hat.  Bad hair day alert.
> 
> But woot! woot  Even with some flying out today, it's Wednesday.  Hump Day is here.  Well, hello camel.  View attachment 367271  and wave, Keisha and Schumi, if you see these camels:  View attachment 367272 or this one:  View attachment 367273  aw heck, how about a whole zoo?  View attachment 367274.  Hehe.
> 
> 
> With that, more drugs and tea.  Thank you for the well wishes.  Sore throats and colds are making their rounds.  When the weather gets cold, all are inside.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to you all.
> 
> Hope Robo, Mac, and Wendy are all doing well.  Hope you homies get the mummy dust send with well wishes.
> 
> Later homies.  Be good.



 I’ll start the wave.  Always look forward to those cutie camels, nice of you.

My sweet lil pooch has been upchucking all morning.  Somebody gifted him a large chew thing over the holiday, not rawhide but a solid thing.  Googled, checked off all the boxes, was made in USA, had 2nd thoughts but said ok.  His stomach hasn’t been right since.  Needs to work it thru one way or the other i suppose.  Yuck, carpet scrubber is on standby.



pattyw said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Lynne- hope the meds kick in soon!!
> 
> Safe travels Schumi & Keisha!!
> 
> Snow storm here today!! South of Buffalo got hit with a foot! I woke up to about 3 inches and it's still falling!  Slow go this morning- but the snow plows are out in full force removing snow and salting so the roads are in good condition. Seems like a lifetime ago since we were in Ft. Lauderdale with the sun! 15 more days until Orlando though!



Stop me if you heard it (a million times before)...you will be shoveling off from Buffalo then.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Stop me if you heard it (a million times before)...you will be shoveling off from Buffalo then.



 Love it!! *Yes we are indeed!!! 
*


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Love it!! *Yes we are indeed!!!
> *



So funny!


----------



## schumigirl

Full vacation mode is on.........bottle of Prosecco and non alcoholic mango cocktail for Kyle in hotel.........

Weather is foul outside.........high winds and heavy rain......but it’s lovely in the hotel as all Christmas decorations and trees are up......beautiful........

Back up in room for a little bit, doing online check in, booking KSC while both my guys are laying on our bed snoozing I think.....although both are pretending they’re awake.....lol......snores don’t lie!!

Having dinner in restaurant later.......then early night.......early rise tomorrow.........

See you stateside..........


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone 

Glad to see you posting again mac...hope you're feeling better now 

Bon voyage to Carole and Janet...enjoy the warm weather this week 

Lynne...get better soon   hot lemon water usually helps me when I have a cold.

What a cute pup keisha...he's so fluffy I just want to hug him.  Hope he feels better soon.  I had to keep both dogs inside last night since it was 28 and they come in when it gets below freezing.  Unfortunately, Jack must have eaten something that disagreed with him and I had my own mess to clean so I  feel your pain.

Good news is it's going to be in the 70s this weekend.

Only 15 days to go for me and Patty 

Have a great day homies


----------



## Lynne G

Ah doggie upset tummies.  Yep, and I had a motion sickness dog.  Try cleaning out the gear shift inside your car.  Hence, he never got fed at least for many hours before he was allowed in the car.  That, and human upset tummy, had to clean not only the upper bunk, but the bunk rails and lower bunk.  Yep, a mom's job, when the toss your cookie one is four paws or two feet.  

Cool, with the windows whistling from the wind.  Forgot my sunglasses, but from the looks of the sky, won't need them on the ride home.  Heated car seat, thank you very much.  And even more relieved that Patty is enjoying the snow, and not me.  

Eh, I hate icy roads.  Even though it took you longer, glad to hear no issue with the icy roads, Keisha.

Bacon?  Did you say bacon?  All to Keisha's house.  Yeah, there are some that say no rawhide should be given to any pup to eat.   My dogs were power chewers, so we had our share of those large rawhide toss sticks.  We'd find them managed under the sofa, and in a shoe, or other odd place, and they were tossed when I thought they were icky.  A new one was used when you wanted the dogs to not bother you for at least 1/2 hour.  Hope that cute little white guy is feeling better soon, and carpet was not too hard to clean.  And hope your house is less dog torn up too, Tink.  Yay for your countdown, Tink.

My grandmom lived in Miami, and I don't remember her having heat or AC.  Sorry your also having some cool weather, Tgrgrl.  

Time for more tea.  Cool inside, I guess all thought the oven heat we had yesterday was too hot, well, take that, jacket or sweater needed today.  

Enjoy the rest of today.  Hoping all are feeling good.  

Finally, YAY!  Schumi family in vacation mode.  Safe flight tomorrow.


----------



## Squirlz

So where's everyone staying?  We check in to RPR on 12/11.


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> So where's everyone staying?  We check in to RPR on 12/11.



We're at the Hard Rock 12/13-12/17!


----------



## tink1957

Squirlz said:


> So where's everyone staying?  We check in to RPR on 12/11.


We're at Cabana Bay 12/13 - 18.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey peeps!
Pop in-have a few minutes. I have been reading along just no time to comment!
Got outside decorations up Saturday while warm, then the winds came sunday-holy moly was it windy. Locked chickens up as the wind gusts would have hurt them.  Rapid temp drop, sleet later in evening-thankfully didn't stick, but chilly temps around until tomorrow. Warms up in time for snow chance monday night (uck).


Charade67 said:


> Busch Gardens was fun, but cold. We decided not to ride any rides.


Glad you had fun and made it home safe, hate driving that long in rain. Years and years ago we went to Silver Dollar City for Christmas (free tickets) and it rained and was cold-we just had the oldest kid at the time. We had so much fun-drank hot chocolate all day, browsed the shops, did rides between rain and saw all the shows. The pictures from that visit show us looking bedraggled with cold red cheeks and big smiles. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv survived her Black Friday weekend.


Yay! Glad they treated her well.


tink1957 said:


> he good news is there's nothing left for him to tear up. He's a good dog but he wasn't trained correctly...he's learning now.


 good puppy!



Lynne G said:


> Nothing like sharing sickness with the family


 Ugh-hope the tea works and you are feeling better soon!!



keishashadow said:


> VA’s BG not my favorite just too many hills and the summertime humidity there is brutal, worse than MCO at times.


 Silver Dollar City is like that. Bonus is hardly any strollers and next to no ECV's or wheelchairs-they are welcome but the hills are killer on battery (ecv) and legs (stroller). Especially as you go downhill on way in and it is a looooonnnnggg trek uphill to get out!



keishashadow said:


> My baby is two today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, he did get goodies


 Can he be any cuter???? My DD keeps tagging me in rescue pups from her local animal shelter. Just not ready for another furry family member yet.



keishashadow said:


> My sweet lil pooch has been upchucking all morning. Somebody gifted him a large chew thing over the holiday,


 Oh no! poor baby!



pattyw said:


> Love it!! *Yes we are indeed!!!
> *


 Yeah that was our family when we lived in Texas and Orlando-we'd call home in January and be sitting outside in shorts and family was digging out from snow LOL! 



schumigirl said:


> although both are pretending they’re awake.....lol......snores don’t lie!!


 LOL! guys are catching up on sleep from not sleeping night before! Safe travels!!

We will miss all you guys as we are doing the INSANE thing and going between Christmas and New Years. Right now I have Cabana Bay 12/25-12/29. Really only need 12/26-12/29 but there must be a minimum night stay requirement. Need to call tomorrow. If I can get them to waive the minimum night thing I will switch to RPR or Sapphire Falls, although DH prefers to have more room.  If they won't waive and we decide we don't need 12/25 will switch to offsite, as our passes include the EP after 4 anyway. Decisions...
Haven't done any Christmas shopping. Will be way pared back anyway-my family and sisters are doing a dirty santa gift card exchange and the babies will will still get a small gift. Most of our kids are old enough to enjoy the gift card thing I think-Target, amazon, walmart, starbucks (even my son likes their specialty Hot chocolates and frappacino) allows them to shop for what they want.  

Youngest kid 7th grade band concert tonight, middle kid out bell ringing for Salvation Army. Have volunteer stuff tomorrow night, Friday night, all day saturday- I think Sunday is free...When people say "vacation again"? Well yes-after weeks of 12 hour days (between work and kid stuff and our volunteer/community commitments I need some "free" time LOL!

Started watching "the Haunting of Hill House"-have only jumped 5 times in 3 episodes so far...very creepy...probably wasn't the best decision to start watching with hubs out of town tomorrow until sunday and wind howling and banging...

Stay warm ya'll! hope Florida warms up!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> We will miss all you guys as we are doing the INSANE thing and going between Christmas and New Years. Right now I have Cabana Bay 12/25-12/29



There is nothing insane about any vacation!! You'll have a great time- even if you don't go on any rides!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, heck MonyK, there's never enough vacations in my book.  Congrats on scoring CB, even if you can't get all the nights there.  I'd keep trying, people cancel and change all the time.  And having enough room for all, is a good thing.  And nice to have the premiere passes.  We did Universal the 28 to 31 last year.  Yep, crowds, but we had a great time.  Stayed at RPR.  I'm eyeing a Spring trip, as little one and I have SW credits to burn.  Have to check her class schedule. 

With that, another cool start at 36, and thankfully a lighter wind.  Dark as well, as the cloud cover is quite thick.  Rain predicted this week-end, but also thankfully, it usually means warmer air.  Like 60's on Sunday.  No need to put the shorts away in the back of the closet.

    Ah, thirsty Thursday is here.  And yes, hydration is important, particularly when not feeling well, when feeling hot or cold, and anytime when wanting tea or coffee.   
  Yep, drink up.  

So, once again, time for tea.  Tissue box ready, and so is the tea.  Just finished a piece of pie, yum, so now drugs and tea.  Oh, and a happy commute.  Guess the colder weather had lots sleep in today, that or many are telecommuting.  

And a sneaky woot!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans ...It was a cool start to our morning too. It was in the 30's but the sun is out!!! We are suppose to get some rain this weekend. We will be going to do some outside activities if  the rain holds for a bit. We will also start working on cleaning out stuff inside. One year and a half will sneak up on us to move...If I ever need motivation to get cleaning out it's watching Hoarders. We watched a couple of episodes last night and got up after  that and did some cleaning.

I may have mentioned that Charlie stays here once a week but for the past 3 weeks he has been here. He doesn't seem to want to go home, and we will not force him. It seems that everything with his family has caught up to him and he is just done with them. He did have lunch with his aunt a couple of weeks ago and after speaking with her he felt it was okay to feel the way he does about his parents. It is more his mom than his dad, but he has his share too. His mother  took Liv and him for dinner Monday night and she was good they said. Of course she told him he can come home now. Long story short his brother (real jerk) moved to college. (The mother favors this son for guilt reasons). His brother asked if his friend(transgender wants to be male) and his boyfriend can use the his bed and the room a several days a month. Charlie said okay but not really understanding what he was agreeing too. After the first time they stayed he was very uncomfortable. That is when he started staying here more. For the last couple of months it has been more. I guess his mother kicked them out and told Charlie he can come back now. He doesn't want to now. After everything she has put him through especially taking  the brother's side, he wants nothing to do with it. Believe me his brother has done awful things to him. His situation was bad to begin with, his step father was abusive. He is happy here and doing really well. If he wants to go home he can anytime. We just keep the door open here for him and knows he is welcome. It is stressful trying to juggle another teen here and waiting for his mother to start stuff!

Yes I agree always a mom to the two and four legged babies!!


Anyway....

Mac I was glad to see you post!  I hope you are continuing to feel better! Miss your posts!

Schumi and family I hope you had safe travels and enjoy your  trip It looks like it started off great!

Patty Tink and Squirlz I hope you guys enjoy your trips. Safe travels and soak up some warmth for us here in the North

Monykayln how nice to do a Christmas trip. I am sure you guys will enjoy every moment and have lots of fun! I hope your room situation works out! Happy planning Thanks I am glad she made it too

Lynne I hope you feel better soon. Hot liquids always feel better. I remember when I was younger and was sick use to use the Theraflu all the time! Hot tea and herbs work great!

Keisha cute pup...I hope he feels better!

Tgrgrl I hope the weather warms up for you! I have been told where we are looking in the Orlando suburbs that we will not escape the cold all the time. It is still better than where I am!

 to Robo , Charade and all my other Sans family! I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## pattyw

Bobbie- So nice of you to be there for Charlie! You're giving him a safe & comfortable place!! 

Cold today but the temps will climb above freezing so the snow will be melting!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so nice you have a safe place for Charlie.  Once he is 18, he can make any choice he wants.  Sorry to hear of how not so nice his family is to him.  though it brings stress, know that Charlie is very lucky to find a safe place for himself, to set him on the right path to adulthood, and all that.  Lots of hugs to you.  Teens, yep, know it well.

Woot!  For the snow melting Patty.  That must mean you're above freezing.  We get some peaks of sun, but mostly has been a gray day so far.  

No matter, a huge cheesecake (homemade!) arrived.  Gonna get a slice to save for an afternoon treat.  It will go fast.

Ah, almost time for lunch.  Will still bundle up, cool outside still, think in the 40's now.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 

Sounds like everyone is busy with Christmas and travel plans.

Lynne sending get well wishes and mummy dust for you and your family to get better soon.

Sending get well wishes to Mac.

Hope agavegirl1 is still recovering well.

Keisha what a cute pooch. Hope your furry buddy feels better soon. Just think you and hubby will be in the sun soaking up some feel better time. Sun on your face and cocktail in your hand is a good medicinal. Have a great relaxing trip.

Schumi and family are in the air and should be touhing down soon for their journey to their home away from home. Wishing you all a great trip. I know it will be a great one as you have your son with you this time. Nice smiling photos of you all at airport hotel.

Bobbie68 so glad to hear Liv made it through Black Friday at Target so nice they provided them food. You and your  husband are so kind and loving to offer Charlie a place to call home away from the complications he has at home.

We celebrated grandsons birthday on Thanksgiving. He turned 15. He is about 6’3 and now I look up to him.

 

Have most of the Christmas shopping done and wrapped.

Have a shopping trip to Nashville planned in a couple weeks with granddaughter. Finally found hotel between both Malls we want to visit. Just a nice getaway to enjoy some time with granddaughter. Stayed in Nashville many years ago, but things have changed a lot since I stayed in Nashville. Drive through it all the time going back and forth between Florida.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Taking drugs and thankfully, these virus bugs are only making a couple icky days.  Great you got packages wrapped already.  I have most bought, but tend to not wrap until closer to Christmas.  A big Happy Birthday to grandson.  Yeah, some of the kids are huge.  One kid in little one's class is 6' 7".  Wow, your grandson, only 15, and that tall already.  Nice you have your Nashville trip planning just about done.  Nice getaway for you and granddaughter.  And two malls, will be a fun time.  Love that the malls are decorated in holiday decor now.  I was in Nashville, many moons ago, would probably not recognize anything.  It's been such a boom town.

So ready for the week-end!


----------



## Lynne G

- .  Good thoughts go out to Mac and Wendy.  Hope you both are resting comfortably, and well on the road to feeling good.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> No matter, a huge cheesecake (homemade!) arrived.



Yum!! That and your meds should make you feel better!!



Robo56 said:


> We celebrated grandsons birthday on Thanksgiving. He turned 15. He is about 6’3 and now I look up to him.



 to your grandson!!  

Have fun in Nashville with your granddaughter! Special time with family is priceless!

Good wishes out to Mac & Wendy!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

oh lunch time!  This NH has great food! My dietary manager makes me an omelet every time, and today is scratch salsbury steak, mash potato, carrots, with chocolate cherry cake for dessert. No wonder my pants are tight!!
Boy had his 7th grade band concert last night-plays trombone. Surprised me how much he likes it, and enjoys concerts. He's got social anxiety, but he is weird in that you give him a role-he hams it up and loves it. He's resistant to getting involved in theater (fear of unknown I think more than anything) but I know he'd love it.

Warming up here, although gray day. 

DH keeps bugging me about Las Vegas in January-want to go but with changing jobs not sure schedule will allow for as long as he wants (Thur-sunday). 

Back to work


----------



## keishashadow

I’m the one in the middle, it’s really been one of those days. 

 



tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Glad to see you posting again mac...hope you're feeling better now
> 
> Bon voyage to Carole and Janet...enjoy the warm weather this week
> 
> Lynne...get better soon   hot lemon water usually helps me when I have a cold.
> 
> What a cute pup keisha...he's so fluffy I just want to hug him.  Hope he feels better soon.  I had to keep both dogs inside last night since it was 28 and they come in when it gets below freezing.  Unfortunately, Jack must have eaten something that disagreed with him and I had my own mess to clean so I  feel your pain.
> 
> Good news is it's going to be in the 70s this weekend.
> 
> Only 15 days to go for me and Patty
> 
> Have a great day homies



28 degrees down your way? I think we broke 30 but windchill was rough.  Stay warm.  

My guys is doing much better, hope Jack has improved too.  I have a big carpet scrubber but going to look into those spot type u just sit down over small messes. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah doggie upset tummies.  Yep, and I had a motion sickness dog.  Try cleaning out the gear shift inside your car.  Hence, he never got fed at least for many hours before he was allowed in the car.  That, and human upset tummy, had to clean not only the upper bunk, but the bunk rails and lower bunk.  Yep, a mom's job, when the toss your cookie one is four paws or two feet.
> 
> Cool, with the windows whistling from the wind.  Forgot my sunglasses, but from the looks of the sky, won't need them on the ride home.  Heated car seat, thank you very much.  And even more relieved that Patty is enjoying the snow, and not me.
> 
> Eh, I hate icy roads.  Even though it took you longer, glad to hear no issue with the icy roads, Keisha.
> 
> Bacon?  Did you say bacon?  All to Keisha's house.  Yeah, there are some that say no rawhide should be given to any pup to eat.   My dogs were power chewers, so we had our share of those large rawhide toss sticks.  We'd find them managed under the sofa, and in a shoe, or other odd place, and they were tossed when I thought they were icky.  A new one was used when you wanted the dogs to not bother you for at least 1/2 hour.  Hope that cute little white guy is feeling better soon, and carpet was not too hard to clean.  And hope your house is less dog torn up too, Tink.  Yay for your countdown, Tink.
> 
> My grandmom lived in Miami, and I don't remember her having heat or AC.  Sorry your also having some cool weather, Tgrgrl.
> 
> Time for more tea.  Cool inside, I guess all thought the oven heat we had yesterday was too hot, well, take that, jacket or sweater needed today.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of today.  Hoping all are feeling good.
> 
> Finally, YAY!  Schumi family in vacation mode.  Safe flight tomorrow.



Yep, rawhide is rough on their guts.  I have a power chewer, no sort of soft toys survive more than a few minutes.  Even has destroyed the ones touted and ‘nearly indestructible’. 

I keep thinking how do you clean a gear shift of that ilk, ewwwww

Hope all the sick ick leaves your house soon



Squirlz said:


> So where's everyone staying?  We check in to RPR on 12/11.


We’ll be back home by then.  No RPR this trip, our very last Platinum suite upgrade on the last day of the youfirst program.  Next day we switch over to SFalls as no room at PBH ugh.  



Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> Sounds like everyone is busy with Christmas and travel plans.
> 
> Lynne sending get well wishes and mummy dust for you and your family to get better soon.
> 
> Sending get well wishes to Mac.
> 
> Hope agavegirl1 is still recovering well.
> 
> Keisha what a cute pooch. Hope your furry buddy feels better soon. Just think you and hubby will be in the sun soaking up some feel better time. Sun on your face and cocktail in your hand is a good medicinal. Have a great relaxing trip.
> 
> Schumi and family are in the air and should be touhing down soon for their journey to their home away from home. Wishing you all a great trip. I know it will be a great one as you have your son with you this time. Nice smiling photos of you all at airport hotel.
> 
> Bobbie68 so glad to hear Liv made it through Black Friday at Target so nice they provided them food. You and your  husband are so kind and loving to offer Charlie a place to call home away from the complications he has at home.
> 
> We celebrated grandsons birthday on Thanksgiving. He turned 15. He is about 6’3 and now I look up to him.
> 
> View attachment 367417
> 
> Have most of the Christmas shopping done and wrapped.
> 
> Have a shopping trip to Nashville planned in a couple weeks with granddaughter. Finally found hotel between both Malls we want to visit. Just a nice getaway to enjoy some time with granddaughter. Stayed in Nashville many years ago, but things have changed a lot since I stayed in Nashville. Drive through it all the time going back and forth between Florida.
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.



I have two hands, might put them both to work 

That is one tall GS, wonder when he’ll ‘top out’?



Monykalyn said:


> oh lunch time!  This NH has great food! My dietary manager makes me an omelet every time, and today is scratch salsbury steak, mash potato, carrots, with chocolate cherry cake for dessert. No wonder my pants are tight!!
> Boy had his 7th grade band concert last night-plays trombone. Surprised me how much he likes it, and enjoys concerts. He's got social anxiety, but he is weird in that you give him a role-he hams it up and loves it. He's resistant to getting involved in theater (fear of unknown I think more than anything) but I know he'd love it.
> 
> Warming up here, although gray day.
> 
> DH keeps bugging me about Las Vegas in January-want to go but with changing jobs not sure schedule will allow for as long as he wants (Thur-sunday).
> 
> Back to work


. 
I’ve heard of many kids blossoming in the theater/performing arts.  Find that old video clip “try it, you’ll like it”


----------



## macraven

_I like your cat photography _


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Good to see ya post Mac.  Hope you are feeling much better.  

Keisha, hope today is better.  Yeah, I hear ya on power chewer.  We'd find the squeaker part of the toy in the carpet, within a few minutes of getting the squeaky toy.  What my power chews did like, was those rope toys.  Many a tug a war was done.  Those toys were also tossed when they started to fray.  Your pup is such a cutie though.  

And, all you homies -- hello - it's Friday! 





 - that goes to all, including Schumi, who's going to start enjoying some lovely park time and the start of sunny, warm days with the family.  Glad to hear you have already started to have a great time.

With that, I need tea.  And thank you Kiesha, and all for the well wishes.  Throat is not as sore, and older one seems to have less need for the tissue box.  It' s getting that time of year when all bring plants and flowers inside.  I had to remind older one, while he may have caught the cold virus, he needs to ramp up his allergy medicine.  Pollen in the air bothers him quite a bit, whether found outside or indoors. Poor guy, but he's happy there's no allergic reaction to much else, and has managed his asthmatic allergic reaction since around 3, when he was diagnosed.  Some thought he'd outgrow, but at 21, that has not happened.

Enough talk, tea needs me, as well as pie, right now.  Yesterday, that huge cheesecake was gone in less than a hour.  Smart folks have a slice saved in the refrigerator, for today.  Because of that, full pies yesterday, still have less then a quarter left today. Er, pie for breakfast and another sweet piece of cheesecake with lunch.   

So, 






  it's Friday -  WAHOO!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning Sans  I hope everyone woke up bright eyed and bushy  tail ...It's Friday  but it is a very cold one here. We are only in the low 20's this morning. I actually had to scrape the windshield!

I was hoping to go to our six flags park on Sunday for Holidays in the Park but may not be a go it is suppose to rain. I love to use the dining plan there. This park has really good food choices and hey I don't have to cook

Thanks everyone for the kind words on Charlie. We do love him and feel like he is a son. We have practically raised him the last several years. I just was feeling stressed not knowing if his family is going to come out and start trouble for him and us. It is a little hard adjusting to two teens here all the time. I am glad they have work though so it gives us a little space. We are glad that we can do this for him. I know he appreciates everything even if I am a bit of a PIA.

I made another turkey dinner last night . I got a turkey for 39 cents a pound after Thanksgiving. It is one of my favorite meals and can eat it at least once a week. Tonight is left overs, then tomorrow after Liv works the squad will hang out. I will probably do home made pizza night!

Mac nice to see you posting again I hope you are still on the mend!

Lynne glad you are feeling better and hope family does too! Ooh tea and pie my kind of breakfast sounds yummy Love the cat pic I have one that looks like that and I can visualize him doing  that!!

Robo How nice to have a trip with your granddaughter it sounds very nice! I hope the weather is good for you. Wow! I haven't even started shopping and I always wrap a day or two before

Monykalyn That food does sound good! My daughter plays a couple of instruments but her favorite is the alto sax. She too had social issues and it helped a little being in the band. I am so glad that your son enjoys it. Liv's band teacher always felt that music does amazing things for kids. I hope he keeps at it

Keisha LOL! I have had those days where I feel like that cat. That was great! Thank goodness for the small machines for pet stuff. I find them very good to use in between a big cleaning! I hope puppy is feeling better.

I am off to make breakfast. I hope everyone has a great TGIF and stay warm if you live in the cold like me!! Have a great day!!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I’m the one in the middle, it’s really been one of those days.



That photo almost looks like a family picture in my house!  

Hope today is a better one for you!



bobbie68 said:


> I know he appreciates everything even if I am a bit of a PIA.



You're being a good mom! Isn't PIA near the top of the list on the job description for a parent? Charlie needs exactly what you're giving him- love! 

Another gray day here- but the snow is melting!

TGIF all!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Good to see ya post Mac.



Another fun cat picture!
You are good in finding them

Thanks Lynne and also thanks to the other homies that have been rooting for me 
I’m out of bed more now and feeling lots better 
Will get rest of my test results when I see my cardiologist in December 

Been reading about our other homies and I send hugs and good thoughts for all of you
Bobbie you are a God sent for Charlie
He needs love and you and your family are providing that to him

Lynne hope your throat clears soon and no more infection

I know there are more here I need to comment to that have been sick 
But need to go back and reread to catch up on all

Believe Monyk was on the sick list last week also

Sending Mummy Dust to all for getting well real soon!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I’m out of bed more now and feeling lots better


----------



## macraven

_Absolutely kewl !

Kats are kewl..._


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Quick drive by. I have gotten so far behind in posting again. I know several of you are back in or on your way to Florida. I hope you all have warm, sunny days while you are there. It is cold and rainy here. The weather team says they are watching for the possibility of snow next weekend. Yuck. It's too early to tell right now. 

I spent the morning running errands - got the coffee grinder for dh, picked up a couple of things at Target, and also stopped by Kroger. I've paid some bills, and now I think I will wrap some presents. Yes, I'm one of those people. 

Thinking about putting up the tree tomorrow. If it still raining tomorrow would be a good time. Just hope we can keep the cat out of it.


----------



## Lynne G

or is this Charade's cat?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, for all you cat homies, with a Christmas tree, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yeah right.  We'd like pictures, ya know!


heHe, maybe Schumi or soon Keisha will see this and wave: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh, maybe it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And , three cheers that you are feeling better Mac.  So glad to read that.  Hoping all the test results are good news.  

Holiday sandwich they said.  Bacon, egg and cheese on croissant. Hmm, cinnamon taste to the bacon?  What? Like and not like.  Maybe next time, no holiday one, just a plain one.  Eh, I think the office heater said, later, it's Friday.  Large coffee to go with the holiday bacon sandwich.


----------



## keishashadow

At the risk of ruining my rep, I have four SWA drink tix that expire the end of December that I won’t be utilizing.

First one to PM me their address before i leave tomorrow am, will gladly mail them out.

Salute


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> or is this Charade's cat?


Could be. 

Argh!!! I can’t find any tape in the house. Back to the store I go.


----------



## macraven

_It’s not a traditional Christmas until a cat climbs the tree and knocks at least two ornaments off_


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet offer, Keisha, too bad, kids are so sad, no Christmas trip this year.


----------



## Charade67

The gift wrapping isn’t going too well.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> The gift wrapping isn’t going too well.



Everyone needs a helper when you wrap gifts


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> At the risk of ruining my rep, I have four SWA drink tix that expire the end of December that I won’t be utilizing.
> 
> First one to PM me their address before i leave tomorrow am, will gladly mail them out.
> 
> Salute



We could use them on our December trip! I’ll PM you if still available.


----------



## keishashadow

Slowly plodding they my to do list but... 
Maybe another cuppa coffee will do the trick 

We’ve got a winner, postman already picked up Vicki’s envelope   Wish I had more to share

Charade that is one cute cat. looks well fed lol


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF!!!!!!! Woke up to sick kid-another tummy virus for the boy. Maybe now he will listen when I say WASH HANDS! About to leave work, just trying to hang in til 3 so it looks like I did something today.
Very thick dense fog this am. still kinda gray but supposed to be warmer today. Chickens are starting to get feathers back in thankfully, in time for next cold snap.
Keep checking availability at the Uni hotels...Aventura popped up today-the king suite pics look nice, but since still not 100% that oldest isn't coming along, need to keep space for 5, so CBBR is still on reserve.


pattyw said:


> Isn't PIA near the top of the list on the job description for a parent? Charlie needs exactly what you're giving him- love!


 Ditto what Patty said @bobbie68!  And yes, music is a fantastic thing for kids to be involved in. My oldest also plays a bit of tenor sax, in addition to her bass clarinet.



macraven said:


> I’m out of bed more now and feeling lots better


happy dances!!



macraven said:


> Believe Monyk was on the sick list last week also


I fought it off, was the hubs and now kiddo. I do not have time to be sick LOL



Charade67 said:


> The gift wrapping isn’t going too well.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks Janet


----------



## Tgrgrl

2 new Cats+Christmas tree= one unhappy human Mama!
 Notice the lack of ornaments....apparently we have a majority of breakable ones ( who keeps count?) so they will stay in the bin until next year.....also notice the lights creeping their way to the floor thanks to lots of pawing and the worthless scat mats that just add to the merriment. Gah!!! Where am I supposed to put wrapped presents???


----------



## macraven

_Pretty tree!

Not all trees have cats under them so yours is very special _


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my dogs always helped with present wrapping.  claw mark punctured paper and wrinkled paper.  Scratches on table to see what mama was doing and ribbon eating.  Now, just pesky kids still seeing what I am doing.

Getting presents in the closet, so not ready to wrap quite yet.  I have left over cards, so will stop by DM’s this weekend and let her use the rest of my cards for her list, so can mail all on Monday.

Hope you got more tape, Charade.

Haha, all the pictures, much enjoy seeing them.

No feeling like cooking.  Pizza it is.  Best part, cold out there, and one of the two kids can do the pick up.


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

Hi SANs!

I hope everyone who's under the weather feels better. @Monykalyn, I have had a sick child at home the last three days. Flu probably. Sigh. I hope yours feels better.

So many people vacationing or about to!  Have safe and fun trips everyone!

@bobbie68, it's really wonderful what you're doing for Charlie. Everyone needs safety and love. If he can't get that from his family, at least he's been able to get it from you.



schumigirl said:


> I would worry about spelling mistakes........I have an English Literature degree as well as an Engineering degree and I make spelling mistakes.



Wow. Seriously?  I'm an electrical engineer and I'm finishing up a children's novel that I intend to try to get published. I thought those two interests were kind of rare. I guess not. 



macraven said:


> _It’s not a traditional Christmas until a cat climbs the tree and knocks at least two ornaments off_



I think of my cat (who passed away 7 years ago) every time I decorate the tree and put on the ribbons with extra lace (read, puncture holes from her chewing).



Charade67 said:


> The gift wrapping isn’t going too well.



Oh my goodness, cute!!
You guys are making me miss my kitty helpers (which will make my kids happy because they want us to get one).

Happy Fri, everyone. Into the weekend!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Best part, cold out there, and one of the two kids can do the pick up


 Along with the extra gray hair that comes with a teen driving, also comes with this perk! Although the driver made it home before me, I did the stopping at the grocery store: 7 up, smoothies, popsicles. Boy feeling better with the tummy but says his throat hurts.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I hope everyone who's under the weather feels better. @Monykalyn, I have had a sick child at home the last three days. Flu probably. Sigh. I hope yours feels better.


 Hope yours does as well! He is better although appetite not yet back to normal.  Flu takes so long for them to feel "normal"...

Egg roll in a bowl for dinner: quick, easy, paleo/gluten free/cheap, and easily expanded to feed a crowd if add rice.  Stumbled upon this browsing recipes from one of those meal kit sights (way too expensive to feed my brood, but I do use their recipes occasionally). 

Nearly finished watching Haunting of Hill House. Now I am jumping at everything. Haven't been this creeped out since the first Halloween when I was young...

 I miss the "help" my dog gave me wrapping stuff.  The chickens aren't the same-they are far worse in shredding paper than cats will ever be LOL!  I think part of the reason DH wants to go to Florida over Christmas is to avoid the temptation to get a another doggy over break...


----------



## schumigirl

PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Wow. Seriously?  I'm an electrical engineer and I'm finishing up a children's novel that I intend to try to get published. I thought those two interests were kind of rare. I guess not.



Lol......yep.......seriously..........my degree in English Lit was when I was considering going into journalism.....but decided against it eventually......I adore writing and have had some success in the past......pre Internet......I do have a book half written......I suppose it would be under chick lit genre........it’s time that causes delays. But, one day it’ll be complete........I have a niece in publishing and she regularly tries to prompt me to finish it.......one day.....lol.....

I’m an Explosive Ordnance Engineer......although haven’t actually been active in that field for many, many years....probably one of the more boring sectors of the field. 

Good luck with the kids book though..........they’re a tough crowd!! 


Had a lovely few days........arrived after a long flight to a huge immigration line........very few officers in situ.....more appeared though and we did eventually move......we have Global Entry but as Kyle doesn’t we wandered through the regular line with him.......

Hotel is perfect as always.......love the King Suite and may have this from now on at RP.......Club Lounge is lovely as always.........

Food lovely so far and did some shopping today.........ran into the lovely Joh (Wilma-bride) from this site.......she saw us in Macy this morning and it was lovely finally meeting her........we have spoken a few times online.......but, I’m so glad she saw us and said hello.......

Lunch was Cheesecake Factory.........dinner Strong Water Bar..........lazy ish day as we felt a little wooped.......

But, parks tomorrow..........weather is lovely..........

Safe travels to Keisha and Raeven.........

Hope everyone else is doing good.......


----------



## macraven

Just a heads up that I have created lsomething about nothing vs 14

I will try to link them if possible 

Will let all know when that happens

Do not want to lose any of our homie when we start anew

I will have tech support to link the new San to this past San when it happens

I’d cry if I lost any of my homies when the  switch happens



I do not want to lose any of our homies !!
We are family and will
Stick together 

I’m not in bed 20 hours  a day now and can get out of bed to use my iMac for setting it all up


----------



## Charade67

I am awake way too early for a Saturday morning. Dh is off to the gym for CrossFit, or lifting, or some sort of competition. He also plans to go to the last college football game of the season. I think B and I are going to put up the Christmas tree today. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade that is one cute cat. looks well fed lol


Thanks. He’s grown quite a bit from that tiny little kitten we brought home from the shelter.



Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!!!!!!! Woke up to sick kid-another tummy virus for the boy.


 Get well soon wishes for him. 



Tgrgrl said:


> 2 new Cats+Christmas tree= one unhappy human Mama!
> Notice the lack of ornaments....apparently we have a majority of breakable ones ( who keeps count?) so they will stay in the bin until next year.....also notice the lights creeping their way to the floor thanks to lots of pawing and the worthless scat mats that just add to the merriment. Gah!!! Where am I supposed to put wrapped presents???


 My scat mats worked fairly well last year. I should probably get new batteries though. I miss the days when we could keep presents under the tree. Now they don’t come out until Christmas morning.



Lynne G said:


> Hope you got more tape, Charade.


 I bought 4 rolls and probably won’t be able to find any next year. I don’t know where tape disappears to in my house. We really don’t use that much of it.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> I have had a sick child at home the last three days. Flu probably. Sigh.


Sending get well wishes your way too.



PrincessWithABlaster said:


> Oh my goodness, cute!!
> You guys are making me miss my kitty helpers (which will make my kids happy because they want us to get one).


 Aww....bring a kitty or two home for the holidays.



schumigirl said:


> But, parks tomorrow..........weather is lovely..........


 Glad you are having nice weather. It’s raining here again.


Trying to decide if I want to go back to sleep or start getting the tree out. I have no idea when B is going to wake up.


----------



## macraven

_Charade I vote for putting the tree up

It is December now!_


----------



## Charade67

Sleep won. Will get the tree out later.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Sending get well wishes to the littles in the monyk and PrincessWithAblaster households.


Schumi and family enjoy the sunshine, shopping, parks, parade, good food and drink.


PrincessWithABlaster hope you have great success in getting your book published.


Weather system working its way through here today. It started raining last night and will continue to be wet and windy here today.


Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Breakfast at the zoo with Santa in attendance.  Started at 34 degrees and left when it was 44 degrees, two and 1/2 hours later.  Sun, but a large line of rain is coming around 3 this afternoon, and continues throughout the night, with heavy downpours in the wee hours, not ending until later Sunday.  Wet we will be too Robo.  

Yeah, in my house, scissors disappear, Charade.  

Gas for cars, then just chilling now.  

Enjoy your Saturday all!  

Nice to hear your great time Schumi.  Thanks for some live reporting.

Princess, I miss having a dog too, but our livestyle is not right to have one yet.


----------



## Charade67

The tree is assembled, but not decorated. B isn’t feeling well. I hope it’s just something she ate. She went back to bed, and Caspian is sleeping at the foot of her bed. I’m just sitting here watching Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## Charade67

Thanks for the pictures Lynne. I love the big cats.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Charade.   Tried to get a picture of the leopard, but he was hard to see, at back,in top corner, with rocks blocking any good shot.  It was a nice morning at the zoo.  Hope B feels better.  Little one took a nap, it has been raining for about 2 hours, and dark, as already sunset.

Need to do some walking, so heading to mall.  Need nothing, but at least will be dry and warm.

What for dinner?  Maybe Chinese, as it is our usual Saturday night meal.


----------



## macraven

_Chinese food we like but I’m all thumbs in making it

We always get Chinese food as take out

Enjoy dinner tonight Lynne !_


----------



## Charade67

Well, today did not go as planned. The plan was: get up at a reasonable hour, assemble and decorate the tree, have lunch, come home and bake cookies, eat cookies and drink hot chocolate while watching A Muppet Christmas Carol.

We got up around 10:30, assembled the tree, then B wasn’t feeling well, so she went back to bed while I watched TV. When she woke up we went and got lunch. When we got back home I discovered the cookie dough was still partially frozen. We watched the movie while the dough was thawing. I just finished baking a dozen cookies. Still haven’t made hot chocolate. 

The good news is that B was feeling much better after her nap.

Chinese for dinner sounds good. I have never attempted to make it myself. Growing up my mom used to serve us that stuff that came in a can. Anyone remember that? I wouldn’t eat Chinese food for the longest time because of that.


----------



## macraven

_Oh yea Charade, I remember the Chinese food in the can
It was awful....
My folks would make that for dinner about 6 times a year

I’m glad B felt better at lunch time


You only made a dozen cookies ?

Bet they went fast

Mr Mac eats a dozen cookies at a time and usually when they are still warm out of the oven when I make cookies _


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade67 said:


> Chinese for dinner sounds good. I have never attempted to make it myself. Growing up my mom used to serve us that stuff that came in a can. Anyone remember that? I wouldn’t eat Chinese food for the longest time because of that.


 Oh, Lord, that was the LaChoy stuff, right? To this day I cannot eat water chestnuts or those gawdawful fried noodle sticks.....


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

schumigirl said:


> Lol......yep.......seriously..........my degree in English Lit was when I was considering going into journalism.....but decided against it eventually......I adore writing and have had some success in the past......pre Internet......I do have a book half written......
> 
> I’m an Explosive Ordnance Engineer......although haven’t actually been active in that field for many, many years....probably one of the more boring s
> few times online.......but, I’m so ......



Explosive Ordinance is boring?? You must have nerves of steel Lol. 

I hope you have time to get back to the book. Yes, kids can be a tough crowd in some ways easier in others. 

Enjoy the rest of your trip. 



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> Schumi and family enjoy the sunshine, shopping, parks, parade, good food and drink.
> 
> 
> PrincessWithABlaster hope you have great success in getting your book published.
> 
> 
> Weather system working its way through here today. It started raining last night and will continue to be wet and windy here today.
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



Thanks Robo. We ended up getting up at 6 am and to the doctor at 9 for a bloody nose that wouldn't stop. It's been a week. 

Thanks for the comment on the book. It's going to be a long road if it ever happens. 

@Lynne G  those are gorgeous pics. I love big cats.


----------



## Monykalyn

Cool zoo pics Lynne! We don't go to our local zoo much, but do gift a family membership to SiL and her family to St louis zoo every year-they go nearly every weekend. St Louis zoo is free, but the pass pays for parking and the exhibits that are paid, plus the extra stuff for Boo at the zoo and Christmas stuff.


Charade67 said:


> I’m just sitting here watching Phineas and Ferb.


 Used to have that on at our house all the time.  Glad B is feeling better. 
Boy is recovered but I am the one not feeling super great now-probably from interrupted nights sleep. Huge bad storm last night. Boy woke me up when sirens went off at 12:45 (I was wiped out and deeply sleeping). Loud roars from the wind-actually thought a tornado was coming as it sure sounded like a freight train roar. So kids and i (hubs in st louis) were in downstairs bedroom that has two walls underground. Patio furniture including our heavy patio box holding cushions all shoved and piled on top of each other against deck rail. thankfully way the way the wind blew meant house sheltered the chicken coop. 

French dip sandwiches tonight-stuck a roast in the crockpot, easy dinner. I make Chinese at home a lot. Thinking about ham and bean soup tomorrow. Started out nice today-sunny and fairly warm, but temps dropped this afternoon with clouds rolling in...

Did manage to get house cleaned, laundry tomorrow. Movie night in tonight, in comfy clothes already...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Oh yea Charade, I remember the Chinese food in the can
> It was awful....
> My folks would make that for dinner about 6 times a year


I looked it up. You can still buy that stuff. 



macraven said:


> You only made a dozen cookies ?
> 
> Bet they went fast


Yes, just a dozen. That way we won’t be tempted to over eat. None have been eaten yet. Dh came home just after the cookies were done. We went to dinner and we are now too full for cookies.



Tgrgrl said:


> Oh, Lord, that was the LaChoy stuff, right? To this day I cannot eat water chestnuts or those gawdawful fried noodle sticks.....


 Yep, that’s the one. There was also a brand called Chun King, but I don’t think it’s made anymore. The only way I will eat the noodles is in Chinese noodle cookies, but it’s been several years since I had one of those.



Monykalyn said:


> Used to have that on at our house all the time. Glad B is feeling better.
> Boy is recovered but I am the one not feeling super great now-probably from interrupted nights sleep. Huge bad storm last night. Boy woke me up when sirens went off at 12:45 (I was wiped out and deeply sleeping). Loud roars from the wind-actually thought a tornado was coming as it sure sounded like a freight train roar. So kids and i (hubs in st louis) were in downstairs bedroom that has two walls underground. Patio furniture including our heavy patio box holding cushions all shoved and piled on top of each other against deck rail. thankfully way the way the wind blew meant house sheltered the chicken coop.


That sounds a little scary. Glad it wasn’t a tornado. Hope you can get some sleep tonight.

We are back home and watching college football. Yay (said with little enthusiasm). We are watching Northwestern and Ohio State. DH got his undergraduate degree from Northwestern.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all arrived in beeutiful Orlando. Sat in line for 20 min at car rental at airport only one was open at 5 pm growl

At Hampton across from sea world. Like this property, always quiet.

Bumpy flight down mixed with one of those French dips monyk mentioned and my stomach is in knots. My thots r a French dip is shaved prime rib or even roast beef ala Arby’s but not a pot roast. Live & learn to ask first I guess

Skipped sea world tonight will be there most of tomorrow. Mr spied the bonefish across parking lot and followed his nose. Not on my to do list but when in Rome...Very good food, he had steak and an awesome lump crab cake. Some shrimp appetizer with feta & black olives of which I did take a few bites. I went with the corn seafood chowder which was soothing

Watching Pitt get clobbered by Clemson  do they have a college mercy rule? Lol

Carole is not to be trifled with, she knows how to blow things up and can write about it afterwards . JK but talk about two widely varying degrees!  Enjoyed the suites at RP but hit or miss as to sofa bed at times. Did it pass muster with Kyle?

Guess I need to look for new SANS thread before all the goods rooms are taken. I think I want a nice bedroom with a turret this time


----------



## macraven

_Janet glad you are now in Orlando
Will be a nice change from the weather back home

I have not been on my iMac until this evening
Found out I need new batteries for my mouse so won’t be starting new San until later this week

Charade, Mr Mac has that game on but since he is from Ohio.......


_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just a quick drive by before work to say hi....working 6 days straight this week so busy, busy, busy and not much time to post.

Hope all are doing well and have a great day


----------



## keishashadow

Greeting the dawn’s early light

If I only had a kid along to go jump on DH and wake him up I’d be golden 

Great day all


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your work is stress free and time goes fast for ya Tink.  Time of year for longer work hours.

Quiet morning, which is fine with me.

Yum, Chinese last night.  We have a local place that most of the time, is consistently good, and we like how they cook it.  Plus, never had issue with MSG, so glad many places do not use it, and they are one that does not.  Thus, it is our Chinese go to place for what we we find is good Chinese food that we really like.  I do stir fry, with chicken or beef,  and make fried rice.  We do that sometimes.  But I don’t make wonton or egg drop soup, and not the types of chicken we get via take out.

Took pills that the kids say knock you out just before bed last night, as throat was bothering me again.  Last I saw in the clock was 10:30, woke up at 5:30.  Heard nada after I shut my eyes.  Guess the kids were right.  Will have some more tea, and will take some more drugs, but not that knock out pill.

YAY!  Keisha has arrived.  We stayed at that Hampton not long after it opened.  We thought it was fine, and very convenient to SW parks and I4, and I Drive. Never tried that Bonefish place, as we have that chain here, and never found it worth it to go there.  Glad to hear it provided a good meal after your crappy food on the plane. Even with my motion sickness pills, I rarely eat more than crackers on the plane, as having a full meal usually does not sit well.  Even smells in the plane start to make me sick, sometimes.  Thankfully, like you, actual flight time is around 2 hours to sun and fun.

Have a beautiful Sunday all, and well wishes and good thoughts to all that need some, including Mac and Wendy.  May all get well,and and all feel well soon.

So quiet I can hear the freight train horn miles away.

Yo, homies, Good Sunday Morning to you all.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you feel better soon Lynne
Monday workday comes soon 

Tink, so you have 6 days of straight work 
Think of all the money you will make and all the drinks you can buy when you go to the darkside this month

Janet, jump on Dave and he’ll wake up
_

_Have a great Sunday homies!_


----------



## pattyw

Tgrgrl said:


> Where am I supposed to put wrapped presents???



We have never been able to put presents under our tree with the cats! They would sit on them! The presents stay in a closet!



Monykalyn said:


> Boy feeling better with the tummy but says his throat hurts.



Hope DS is all better now! Holiday time brings out the germs!



schumigirl said:


> But, parks tomorrow..........weather is lovely..........



 Have fun!!



Lynne G said:


> Breakfast at the zoo with Santa in attendance



Looks fun! Love the big cats!!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all arrived in beeutiful Orlando. S



 Have a great time!!

WOW! I got behind here! It's been a busy few days!  My  mom has been sick - seems a little better but we have to take her to a specialist. 
We're getting the wood floors installed in the kids rooms- we're busy painting and readying the room for the install on Wednesday. 

Hope the Orlando travelers are basking in the sun!!

Off to do some housework and later to my brother-in-law's 60th Birthday party!


----------



## macraven

Pattyw, do you have an Orlando trip planned for December?

Have a great time at bil birthday celebration!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw, do you have an Orlando trip planned for December?
> 
> Have a great time at bil birthday celebration!



Yep- we're in Orlando 12/13-12/17!! The family Christmas present!


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by........

Back in room as we forgot the spare battery for camera........doh!!

It is baking hot today.......love it!!! Having an amazing time here again.......

Catch youse soon.......back to parks to meet my guys!!


----------



## Squirlz

We have a great family owned Chinese restaurant just 1/4 mile away.  They also make the best chicken wings I've ever tasted!

I grew up eating grilled chicken with a "family secret" marinade.  The liquid ingredients include soy sauce.  When my wife moved in 10 years ago I was excited to introduce her to it.  It was disappointing, it just wasn't the same.  Then I realized why; I was using her fancy soy sauce instead of what it needed...La Choy!  Yup, the cheap Americanized stuff was the key.   Now we keep it on hand just for the marinade.


----------



## macraven

_A very good day 
It was 72 temp and gas price was at $1.97_


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, would love to have a gas price below $2.00.  Best I can get is $2.33.  

Nice wet and gray Sunday, with close to 60 degrees.  Warmest day, odd one as said by weather lady.  Temps by a week from today, 36 and snow.  Joy.  

All talk of you enjoying sun and fun, ah quick trip? Gotta check prices.  Older one is done school this week, so he complains little one got trip without him, hmmm.  

Yep, all ready for tomorrow, back to routine, with state funeral on Wednesday, so maybe a shorter work week than already had planned.  Friday will be shopping for stuff for our baking weekend.  Dsis wants to do some diffferent types of cookies, so we will plot and scheme before shopping.  Kids will help, so lots of baking and candy making will be done.

Enjoy your Sunday night, and Tink, hope work went quick and home enjoying a quiet night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today has been an interesting day. The church I attend has both Bbile study classes and church services at both 9:30 and 11:00. B’s class is at 9:30. After class she will sometimes go to the service and sometimes will join me and dh at our class at 11:00. Today she stopped by my class to tell me she was going to the service and also to introduce me to a new friend. A boy.  So far all she has told me about him is his first name, he’s home schooled, he plays piano, and they share an interest in some of the books they have read. 

Keisha - Hope you have great time in Orlando.

Mac - I’m looking forward to picking out my room. Wow, gas under $2?

Tink - Hoping for a pleasant work week for you.

Lynne - Glad to hear you got a good night’s sleep. Hope you feel better soon.

Patty - Get well wishes for your mom.


I have been feeling a little off all day. I feel lethargic and warm, but I don’t have a fever. I’ve also been a little sniffley. I hope I am not getting sick.


----------



## Lynne G

yo homies!  Where is everyone?

I hope you are not getting sick either, Charade.  Yep, I only hear boy names once in awhile.  Met some, but all are friends so far. That's fine with me.  Snow Ball coming up, pretty sure just a friends met up, and I'm waiting to see if we need a last minute dress.  Sigh.  Teens.

Keisha, hope you are having fun at SW or whatever park today.

Schumi, hope you also have a nice park day, or where ever you go today.






 Yeah, it's Monday.  Feels like Monday.  But hey, warmest second day of this week.  Foggy 52 to start, after a rain soaked week-end, where over 2 inches of rain fell.  Our water table is fine, it's been a wet year so far.  And, full sun, though still before sunrise now, no sun to be seen quite yet.  And I decided, short sleeves again today.  Sunglasses are ready.  When it's in the 50's, it's shorts and short sleeved shirts time for us.  

And, there's maybe even a wee pep in my step.  We should have Wednesday as a leave day, and since I already am taking Friday off, well, why not take Thursday off too? Woot!  A very short week, why yes please.  I love to plot and scheme, not just for vacation, and baking.  

And, let's not forget, while it is Monday,  .  Woot!  But since it is Monday, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  (or your tea, for some of us homies, like me).  

Finally, since they are talking snow for this week-end, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

 to all those that need one.  Mac, I hope you are getting better and better, that goes for Wendy, and any other homie, that needs some cheering up and a hug, to let you know thinking of you, and wishing you all get well.

With that, I need tea.  Oven temp inside, is not quite yet, and that's actually fine with me so far.  Sweater is ready though.


 - So today, drink up, be creative, and bake.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you can’t beat just having a two day work week!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne you can’t beat just having a two day work week!



Yep, and glad to see ya post.


----------



## bobbie68

Good Monday morning Sans Family... I hate it when I wake up think it is Sunday still then get a text from Liv what is the temp out and what is for lunch at school today?. It is warm, foggy with a little drizzle here today. It is suppose to be nice then temps drop off by the weekend. Snow and Cold are the two worse 4 letter words for me. .

It was a busy weekend with the teens. I think I might have mentioned we do pokemon go with the teens and there was a big event this weekend. We were out a lot of it doing that, we had fun though.

We also started really purging the house this weekend. We started on the basement and my closet. It feels so good to see bags piling up to go to donations,or for a tag sale. Hoarders show was the best show to give us a kick in the butt!!

I made pizza Saturday night then the teens went to the school play. Last night I made pepperoni sauce. Liv worked Saturday and Charlie yesterday. They hate not being on the same schedule. However, with him staying here they see each other more. They are both enjoying having money come in.

Liv was excited on Friday night . She applied for  3 colleges so far on Wednesday. She got her first acceptance letter on Friday. It is for a private University about 30 minutes from my house. It has one of  the best Forensic programs in the country. However, she would only be able to go for one year. Not sure if she wants to do that. She is waiting for her first choice of University of Central Florida to respond. She could go to this University for one  year than transfer. This school is about $36,000 without room and board. She would live home. They did award her the Presidential scholarship (their highest merit based) for about $23,000. The outstanding balance is still crazy though.  I know we won't get that kind of offers from state schools, private ones can do that. We will have to sift through everything. I think it is really hitting me just how much a college education is.


Thanks Patty, Lynne, Robo, Mac PrincessWithABlaster for the kind words. It has always been about them being happy and healthy and it's a great feeling to see!

Charade LOL! Love the cat in the box, they are a trip! Mine fight over the boxes though too Glad B is feeling better, I just made cookies last night, though mine didn't last 5 minutes. I am a great cook but just don't do baking well. Thank goodness for Pillsbury squares ready to go It sounds like B's new "friend" is . I hope you enjoy meeting him!

Mac so nice to see multiple posts from you have missed you on the boards! I will keep an eye out later in the week for a new thread, but will probably get lost somehow. It seems you are having nice temps and gas prices. Wow! The cheapest up here is $2.35.

Monykalyn I hope your DS washes his hands more.  I have the opposite with Liv. She has a pretty bad case of being a germaphobic  she washes her hands too much where they get red,dry and bleed. I wish there were more happy mediums. As long as he feels better that is good...CBBR sounds great if you end up there. It is my favorite value resort out of any I have been too. We love spending a couple of days there every trip! I hope you get what you want.  I started envisioning chickens in place of cats with the wrapping, I would like to see that! Oh my I hear you on the grey hair with driving. Liv drove by herself for the first time this weekend. I was a wreck till I got the phone call she made it safe. I don't know how much I can take. Roast beef sandwiches sounded good and hope you are feeling better.

PrincessWithABlaster Sorry you miss your cat. I don't think I could ever be without one. However, with how many I have I doubt that would happen. I second getting a kitty Christmas helper now would be great!  I am sorry about the bloody nose. I hope it stopped. Liv has medical problems that gives her bad bloody noses all the time. It is awful to have happen. I will say after they cauterized it she hasn't any, but a lot of times it is only temporary.

Schumi It sounds like your job was a lot of fun. Brian would have loved that. I am so glad that you are having a great time with your family. The weather sounds so nice right about now! A king suite sounds very nice and I am sure you are enjoying the new lounge, it looks really nice. I hope you continue to have a great trip!

Keishashadow I am glad that you made it to Orlando, it stinks about the food on the plane. Your dinner sounded good. We like Hampton Inns we find them consistently good and are always a safe bet. I hope you have a great trip I will have to read about any Sea World stuff you post. I will be doing that this summer and can't wait

Tink I am sorry you have so many work days in a row. I hope they go fast and uneventful. You will be looking forward to  that day off. 

Squirlz LOL! I hear you on the crappy american version of stuff. I just don't understand why it is like that. Glad that your recipe turned out like you use to have it

Patty I have family up where you are but haven't been there in many years. I can barely handle the snow we get here, I don't know how you do it. It is exciting looking forward to another trip to the dark side. Happy planning I hope you had a nice time at your brother in law's goodvibes

Lynne I love your pics from the zoos. Yep big cats are one of my favorites too. I had to reread the Snow Ball twice to realize it was the name of the school dance.  I really like that. I hope she  doesn't  wait to the last minute for a dress. Liv is notorious for last minute stuff. Shorts sound really good. Summer wardrobe is my favorite.. I never have done lighter clothes in the temps like that, however I might be trying it in my new century of life. You have so much enthusiasm in the morning, It is so nice to see. I hope I can be like that one day

 to Robo and ckmiles,buckbeev and all the other family who are missing.

I hope everyone has a great Monday and a good start to the week


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Bobbie,

Yep, with one already in college, we are well aware of the money drain college is.  Little one got one yes, but not exactly where she wants to go, waiting for 2 other that she applied to.  Yep, with room and board,$36,000, for our state school, and state sponsored schools.  Privates are even more.  $65,000 a year or so.  Glad to hear Liv and Charlie like their jobs.  Little one is taking a break, and we said, not to worry, as finishing her senior year strong, is more important to us.  She's working again this summer, so she gets good enough pay there.

Sun and clouds, and 20 to 30 mph winds.  Brisk day, but I'm still going to wear my sunglasses.  No rain for now.  

I am, and have pretty much always been, a morning bird.  Night owl, not usually.  Seems neither kid takes after me on that trait.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> gas price was at $1.97







Lynne G said:


> Best I can get is $2.33.



Welcome to NY! Home of the big taxes!!  Our lowest price is a cash only station near me- $2.77!



Lynne G said:


> All talk of you enjoying sun and fun, ah quick trip? Gotta check prices. Older one is done school this week, so he complains little one got trip without him, hmmm.



Go for it, Lynne!!!



Charade67 said:


> Patty - Get well wishes for your mom.



Thanks, Charade!



bobbie68 said:


> She got her first acceptance letter on Friday.



 Go Liv!!! Great news for you and DH,too!! Such a proud moment!



bobbie68 said:


> I don't know how you do it



 Me neither! Well- it's all I've known and they are really good at keeping the streets cleared and salted here.  If the Buffalo airport ever closes, you know it's the storm of the century!!

And.... we are lucky to have Southwest air with plenty of low cost, direct flights to Florida!!

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by.........

Haven’t had a chance to read all posts.......but congrats to Liv bobbie.......she’ll do great wherever he ends up going! 



So another baking hot day........86F just at lunch........we just had some little rainfall, on and off for half an hour so.........which was nice as we didn’t expect it to be this hot.....but not complaining......supposed to be a storm blowing in later, will check if parade is on tonight as normal before we head off. There is a lovely breeze though which is nice......Sun is back shining. 

Parks seemed busier today than yesterday.......but, very manageable. We did Shrek first thing this morning.......there were 8 of us altogether watching it.......lol......there was a line when we came out. 

Having an amazing time here........we are loving every second of being together as a family and being very spoiled and welcomed by the wonderful folks here.......so happy here. 

Hope everyone is good.........

Oh forgot to say Janet.........the sofa bed was alright for one night, but we got the rollaway and it’s much better......ideal as we can still have the sofa bed for use as a sofa and the bed is out of the way during the day.....see you Friday........


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello all!
Why does Sunday go by so fast? Didn't do much. Tossed ham bone from freezer into crockpot along with seasonings and bag of beans. Good soup for freezing, windy day.  Cold all this week then possibility of accumulating snow this weekend.

Sounds like Schumi having fun!
Patty hope you mom is doing better! 
Yay Mac! Will keep eye out for new home! Still calling dibs on one with bright sunshine that opens to beach...and waves...I'll bring the chickens so we can have fresh eggs daily along with the bacon.



Lynne G said:


> Finally, since they are talking snow for this week-end,


 yes please somewhere else! And possible trip???



bobbie68 said:


> Liv was excited on Friday night . She applied for 3 colleges so far on Wednesday. She got her first acceptance letter on Friday. It is for a private University about 30 minutes from my house. It has one of the best Forensic programs in the country. However, she would only be able to go for one year. Not sure if she wants to do that. She is waiting for her first choice of University of Central Florida to respond. She could go to this University for one year than transfer. This school is about $36,000 without room and board. She would live home. They did award her the Presidential scholarship (their highest merit based) for about $23,000. The outstanding balance is still crazy though. I know we won't get that kind of offers from state schools, private ones can do that. We will have to sift through everything. I think it is really hitting me just how much a college education is.


Yay Liv!!! Yeah private school more money to give but still costs more! My oldest got $48k scholarship to Colorado school of Mines but out of state tuition would have cost 4x that. Still their graduates pretty much are guaranteed 6 figure salaries when they graduate. But it was more engineer focused vs what she really wanted in earth science/geology. UoArk Fayetteville is where she ended up and she's pretty happy there. MO has reciprocal agreements with neighboring states and several state schools-so she gets 90% in-state tuition. 

Gas this am at Sams club $1.86. Hope it stays that way through the month!

Hi to all I may have missed-trying to sneak in some SANS time at work LOL


----------



## bobbie68

Sans Family.... I am able to post  twice in one day ...You better look out your window where ever  you live it might be snowing 

Anyway thank you so much  Sans Family for the congrats for Liv....Yes we are so proud and happy for her.

This is going to be a tricky decision. We are moving to Florida June 2020 and that is where her top pick of school is. If she gets in we are going to look into on-line there for the first year so she can still be considered a full-time UCF student. This will help with financial aid for each  year. If we can't and she has to be a transfer student then she can go to the college here for a year. She won't live in Florida on her own, and with her medical issues in addition to her Asperger's,  I would not be comfortable anyway.  We will see!!

I started some Christmas shopping ... I am one of  the last minute on Christmas week to do it.

The three of them are off to band practice tonight, the concert is next Monday so I am home with the ...A quick pasta and tuna tonight with garlic bread sticks is on the menu!

Hope everyone has a great dinner and nice evening


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on today.It was a gorgeous day today with temps near 60. Too bad I had to stay inside all day. 

Last night we went to the Christmas program at the local mega church. I saw my dentist performing on stage. That was kind of weird. I actually didn’t recognize her. DH had to point her out to me. I only see her twice a year for about 5 minutes each time and she’s always wearing a mask.



Lynne G said:


> Snow Ball coming up, pretty sure just a friends met up, and I'm waiting to see if we need a last minute dress. Sigh. Teens.


 B’s school has a Sadie Hawkins dance coming up in January. She wants to find a date, but will probably just go with friends. 



Lynne G said:


> And, there's maybe even a wee pep in my step. We should have Wednesday as a leave day, and


 And I managed to miss part of that quote. Enjoy your short week. 



Lynne G said:


> Finally, since they are talking snow for this week-end


 Possibility of snow here too, and we have stuff planned all weekend. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv was excited on Friday night . She applied for 3 colleges so far on Wednesday. She got her first acceptance letter on Friday.


 Congrats to Liv.



bobbie68 said:


> I think it is really hitting me just how much a college education is.


 We are fortunate to get free tuition, but the housing is something awful. We could let B commute from home, but think living on campus will be better for her. She needs the independence.



Monykalyn said:


> Gas this am at Sams club $1.86. Hope it stays that way through the month!


 Wow, I can’t remember when I’ve seen gas that low. It’s around 2.23 here right now. 



bobbie68 said:


> We are moving to Florida June 2020


 What part of FLorida?

Time to think about getting some sleep. DH has decided to watch some Monday Night Football. He slept through almost all of the game.


----------



## tink1957

Your DH sounds like me tonight Charade.  I nodded off during the first few minutes of The Good Doctor and missed the whole thing...woke up for the last few minutes so I was totally lost.

Now I'm wide awake when I want to sleep ...time for bedtime tea.

Yay for a short work week for Lynne.  Thankfully, I get 2 days off after tomorrow then it's another 6 in a row before our trip.  

Gas has gone down here too mac...I was surprised when I filled up for less than $30 this week.

Bobbie...it's my dream to move to Florida...congrats to Liv and hope she gets her UCF choice.

Monyk, your soup sounds delicious and perfect for those cold winter days ahead.  When are you going to Orlando again?  

Carole, glad you're enjoying your trip and I'm looking forward to the warm weather in 9 days.  We had a brief warm spell the last few days but it's already back to 30s for lows.

Guess I'll try to get some sleep.  Good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## Lynne G

Cooler out she said, weather lady said, you are going to feel it, it will be much cooler feeling out today.  Yeah, yesterday's start was 52, today's, 39, and falling.  Though, around 39 will end the work week, then 34 the high for the week-end.  What?  Yeah, I know, it's December, winter arrives, it's getting closer to Christmas, the year is ending..... Oh my gosh, time has just flown by.

Yep, MonyK, older one is trying for a mom and me trip, since does not go back to college until the middle of January.  He's hoping for a cruise.  I'm still looking at costs, and when.  Was going to try for next week, but the airfare is not making me want to book.  I'm good at keep looking, but hoping to find a yes, that will work.

With that, oops, made tacos last night.  Beef ones.  And as I was leaving work, asked little one if we had tomatoes and lettuce.  We did not, so she went to the produce store for me, so all was ready when I got home.  Seems since little one gets up with me, dinner by 4:30 is fine with her.  I'm trying to chill at that time, just barely getting home.  Or more often than not, after 5 due to my commuting time.

So, it's a Tuesday.  You know what that means,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's right, grab a taco or two, and enjoy some Taco Bell, if Mac goes there today.  

Have a good one.  I need tea, lots of tea.  

And to go with tea and tacos, eat a cookie or two.


----------



## macraven

_Taco Bell still advertising their rolled chicken so we will be there tonight

Mr Mac  that seasonal food

He whines when they end that yearly made food

It was 70 yesterday but not today!
But gas price dropped again last night
So all is still good in the world 
Lol_


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> looking forward to the warm weather in 9 days



I'm with you!!! 



Lynne G said:


> And to go with tea and tacos, eat a cookie or two



Tacos AND cookies, it IS a great day!!



macraven said:


> So all is still good in the world




Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans family...It is a sunny but cool day here today. We are going to be in the 30's all week. The only plus side is more sunshine than clouds, rain or snow so that is a little better. 

We switched our satellite provider to get a promotion for a year. We get a three month free movie trial (I will cancel it after) but there are a lot of 80's and 90's movies I am enjoying again. I did that last night while the three were at dress rehearsal for the band concert.

The teens are working tonight so it will be cutlets when they come home. 

Charade and Tink  Thank you and we are looking Orange County and Seminole County. We want to be close to Universal and UCF so they can commute. I am hoping to get a part time job at Universal in guest relations then go over to be a tour guide. I spoke with someone last time on how I should go about getting there. We have been wanting this for so long and  we are so excited to finally be putting solid plans  together . We won't go till June 2020 but we will need this next year and a half to get the house together and look for one there. It is going to be tricky because I can't rent with the cats, so we have to time a sell and buy. I have family in Florida and one is a real estate agent so she will help guide us. This summer's trip is half play and half scout out neighborhoods. I have a lot of research to do. Brian is going to start looking at jobs in his field he should have no problems finding one. It's funny because we are going to buy a small shuttle bus and he is going to remodel it to fit cages to transport the cats safely and all at once. A lot to do but will be worth it. 

Mac - Nice to see you post again and sound like your moving around more...Enjoy the bell tonight!! We have one being built right down the street and I can see it being the high school hang out

Lynne How nice to do a trip with your oldest. I hope you can find what you want for the right price!! Happy hunting

Patty  9 days and counting .

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

Flurries today!!! What?? soooo coooollldddd. Had to go out for meeting. stopped for Steaknshake on way back-messed up my "everything" to a nothing burger. Oh well-means I eat less of it (they always **mess**  you at the drive through-Leo Getz). Big storm still heading our way this weekend.

Tink-we will be in Jacksonville late 12/23-12/25 or 26-heading to Orlando either late the 25th or early 26th.

Bobbie I am threatening finding a job in Florida when we go-so done with cold.

Charade I am not sure I'd recognize my dentist either...

Mac-enjoy the TB. 

Lynne hope you find those airfares to go "yes" to.  Love taking trips with just one of the kids.

Thought we'd decided to skip the charity event tonight, DH doesn't remember that conversation. Oh well. I enjoy it (Christmas to Remember for the most under privileged kids from the 4 B&CG in town-dinner with them, trip through Santa candy shop, presents from santa complete with santa himself handing out the gifts-I love having the younger kids and first timers at our table as they usually get into a debate whether santa is "real" and if he is really gonna show up after dinner )  I think we have something 3 out of 5 nights every week now until after Christmas...

Suppose I should get back to work now, lunch over...STay warm!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> It's funny because we are going to buy a small shuttle bus and he is going to remodel it to fit cages to transport the cats safely and all at once. A lot to do but will be worth it.



That sounds great! I'll need one when if we move south!! Bobbie- you could make money by moving other pet families! That would have been great to move Kyle's cats to Ft. Lauderdale!



Monykalyn said:


> Bobbie I am threatening finding a job in Florida when we go-so done with cold.



I'm with you! It's not even the cold- the SNOW- ick!!


----------



## schumigirl

Think we pay the equivalent of $8 a gallon......but gallons are slightly different sizes......hard to compare really but it’s still a huge difference.......we are so ripped off! 

We still have never gone to Taco Bell........not sure I’d like it, but Tom would........maybe one day.......


Lazy day today........A friend met us in the RPR lobby and we went and shopped in the Christmas Store in IOA this morning........we got a lot!!! My trees are going to be so heavy laden! Then went to Mall at Millenia and Kyle got his Montblanc wallet he had ordered.........and Chocolate cake from Cheesecake Factory......nice relaxing day so far......

Macy Parade tonight and then dinner out somewhere........maybe Longhorn in LBV or Orlando Ale House on Kirkman......

80f right now but overcast so doesn’t feel oppressive........perfect for walking around in...........

Plan to do IOA tomorrow........think we’ve been more in Studios so far this visit........this trip hasn’t flown by at all......we’re only half way through but feel as if we’ve been here for ages! 

Hope everyone’s good...........


----------



## bobbie68

pattyw said:


> That sounds great! I'll need one when if we move south!! Bobbie- you could make money by moving other pet families! That would have been great to move Kyle's cats to Ft. Lauderdale!




LOL! Thanks for the idea! I never thought about it


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

@Lynne G I'm making beef tacos right now. One of the few things kids all agree on. Three kids and they manage to always have 4 things they claim they would eat for dinner. None the same. 

Long day today. DD8 was finally well enough to go back to school but still not 100%. I sent her up to her room to pick up and she was up there crying her eyes out because she doesn't want to grow up and each day she's getting older and older and DH and I are getting closer and closer to death. Oy child, 8 yo don't think like this. But she is my deep thinker. Future philosophy major. 

Cold and misty today. 

Found out a Disney-fanatic coworker is taking his family to Uni in 3 weeks. He asked for tips so I will send him here. His kids are at the HP age.


----------



## macraven

_Taco Bell night for me
Had my usual beef supreme chalupa and nachos supreme minus the sour cream

And by eating out, my kitchen stayed clean

Hope all the homies are staying warm and having a relaxing evening


Btw, Georgia has joined ranks with most of you and is cold here

Not cold like pattyw has, but cold for the South _


----------



## Charade67

Happy Wednesday. I meant to post earlier tonight but dh and I started decorating the tree. So far we just put our Hallmark ornaments on. There are so many. I think I may have a problem.

I just ordered a few more things for B and dh. I’m almost finished with my shopping. It’s easy when you only have a few people to shop for.

Bobbie, several years ago when B was little, she tried to convince me that we needed to move to the Orlando area and I needed to get a job with Disney. I think dh would have actually considered the move if UCF had jobs available in his field.

MonyK - Our local Steak N Shake closed a few months ago. I usually like eating there, but the one in our town was awful.

It’s past midnight and I should get some sleep. Hello to Lynne. Macraven, Tink, Princess, Schumi, Patty, and everyone, else.

There is supposedly a chance of snow here tonight, but so far I haven’t seen anything.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning Sans Family and Happy Hump Day...I hope everyone had a great night's sleep, I know I did not! I have more of those than good ones these days. I will keep up my search for a remedy.

Last night the cutlets were good but we ate so late. I waited for the teens to get home about 9 from work. I feel bad cause I know they like to eat together with us. The one big down fall is I find myself picking more cause I am so hungry. I think on days like that I will eat half my dinner early then eat the other half with them. 

It is cold here today, first real big frost on my car windows. This is where visual mediation helps of my warm place with lots of sun, heat and palm trees..

Today Charlie and Liv are going to go out with Charlie's father for a visit. He has issues with his father over the years where we are concerned. I never know if it will be a nice visit for them or a rough one. Brian and I will be on our own for dinner. I was going to go to Chipotle I love their salads, but with the salad recall it is hard to get good ones. I don't like iceberg at all. Now what do we eat.

Charade  It is never to late to look into it if you wanted too. I understand the ornament dilemma. I have so many from when we had a big tree before out furry friends. I have had to pick the non breakables and only a small amount of others. I do enjoy decorating the tree. 

Mac your dinner sounded really good! I like Taco Bell once in awhile and I love their quesadillas. I hope the warm weather comes back for you soon. I will make home made tacos on Friday night

PrincessWithABlaster I totally understand about your daughter. Liv was like that for years with us. She too is a deep thinker.  In fact once in awhile she still brings up about us dying and not wanting to lose us. It makes me sad for her. She is just starting her life I want her to not thin about that! I love your oy! Liv had a driving instructor (real nice guy) who use to always say to the teens Oy! chika or chiko in this loud heavy accent voice to get their attention. It was so funny! I find myself doing it at home. Glad your daughter is feeling better

Schumi sounds like such a nice trip so far, just what you wanted Your dinner choices sounded so good! I hope the weather stays warm enough for you

Monykalyn I love your reference to Joe Pesci in Lethal Weapon 2 that is a favorite amongst my family when we get screwed  in the drive thru!!! I hope you stay warm and your storm isn't to bad

I hope everyone has a great day and stay warm or cool down


----------



## PrincessWithABlaster

bobbie68 said:


> Good morning Sans Family and Happy Hump Day...I hope everyone had a great night's sleep, I know I did not! I have more of those than good ones these days. I will keep up my search for a remedy.
> 
> Last night the cutlets were good but we ate so late. I waited for the teens to get home about 9 from work. I feel bad cause I know they like to eat together with us. The one big down fall is I find myself picking more cause I am so hungry. I think on days like that I will eat half my dinner early then eat the other half with them.
> 
> It is cold here today, first real big frost on my car windows. This is where visual mediation helps of my warm place with lots of sun, heat and palm trees..
> 
> Today Charlie and Liv are going to go out with Charlie's father for a visit. He has issues with his father over the years where we are concerned. I never know if it will be a nice visit for them or a rough one. Brian and I will be on our own for dinner. I was going to go to Chipotle I love their salads, but with the salad recall it is hard to get good ones. I don't like iceberg at all. Now what do we eat.
> 
> Charade  It is never to late to look into it if you wanted too. I understand the ornament dilemma. I have so many from when we had a big tree before out furry friends. I have had to pick the non breakables and only a small amount of others. I do enjoy decorating the tree.
> 
> Mac your dinner sounded really good! I like Taco Bell once in awhile and I love their quesadillas. I hope the warm weather comes back for you soon. I will make home made tacos on Friday night
> 
> PrincessWithABlaster I totally understand about your daughter. Liv was like that for years with us. She too is a deep thinker.  In fact once in awhile she still brings up about us dying and not wanting to lose us. It makes me sad for her. She is just starting her life I want her to not thin about that! I love your oy! Liv had a driving instructor (real nice guy) who use to always say to the teens Oy! chika or chiko in this loud heavy accent voice to get their attention. It was so funny! I find myself doing it at home. Glad your daughter is feeling better
> 
> Schumi sounds like such a nice trip so far, just what you wanted Your dinner choices sounded so good! I hope the weather stays warm enough for you
> 
> Monykalyn I love your reference to Joe Pesci in Lethal Weapon 2 that is a favorite amongst my family when we get screwed  in the drive thru!!! I hope you stay warm and your storm isn't to bad
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and stay warm or cool down



I didn't sleep well either, Bobbie. I hope you can find something that helps. My mom has struggled with insomnia for years so I suspect I will end up down that path too. 

I'm frustrated with the constant romaine recalls too. My kids are finally venturing into the world of truly adult food. The girls love Cesar salads now which is fantastic. Such an easy side. But they won't eat other types of salads yet so the recalls have put a damper on our salad eating. 

How is Liv handling her teenage years?  I worry that with DD8 thinking this way at 8, how is she going to be as a teenager. She just feels things deeply and being a teenager is hard to begin with. I hope the visit goes well for Charlie today. 

Cold here (which could be my post every morning until May). I really don't want to go to work. I stayed up late to finish autograph books I promised the kids after last Disney trip ... In May. I at least wanted to get them by Christmas. I thought I was saving myself time and effort this year by suggesting that I would put together Shutterfly books after the trip with the autographs and pictures of the kids with the characters rather than create a custom autograph book before going. Turns out to be about the same amount of work. I just eliminated my deadline.  Which on the whole is probably ok. They'll make better souvenirs in the long run anyway. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Charade67

We have snow. Well, it’s barely a dusting, but it is still falling in tiny flakes. 

Bobbie, I’m not a big fan of lettuce of any kind. If I get a salad it is usually a spinach salad. 

Snow prediction for this weekend are 6-12 inches.  Guess I need to go shopping for French toast supplies.


----------



## schumigirl

It is freezing today!

Long pants, hoodie and fluffy hat type of cold.........

We set off to go to the park for a couple of hours as we have plans this afternoon.........I am now back in Club Lounge where it’s warm......far too cold for me to wander around outside. 

My guys have gone just do a couple of hours or until they’re too cold. It’s the wind that is making it worse....back to warmer weather tomorrow and then Friday is back to being really nice.......

So, will spend a couple of hours up here chatting and generally passing the time. 

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## macraven

_Carole having cold weather while on the Orlando vacation stinks 

Hope your weather warms up soon

We have cold temps so I feel your pain
But mid 40’s here is better than snow and temps below 20 f


Princess I have trouble sleeping also
For last 25 years I took melatonin 
Started at a low dose and now at 50 mg each night
My doctor ordered zolpidem for me to take as an alternative sleep medicine

Both help to get to sleep but it is not a long sleep for me
But any sleep is good for me

Bobbie, hope the kids had a nice evening seeing Charlie’s dad
Maybe with the time that has passed, it will be a pleasant time with him

Charade and Princess, somedays it would be easier to read our kids minds
and know what to do before they get older 

Move them to Florida or wait a few years_

_But it never is too late to relocate and get adjusted to a new place
I think it is easier to move with kids before high school age or soon after they finish grade 12

Don’t wait until you retire to move south 
When kids get grown and settled, they probably won’t follow you if you move then 
If you decide to relocate, do it before they start college

Not sure who I missed this morning
When I use my phone I have to scroll back to read the thread 

Did that earlier and listed everything thing I had already written out here to the homies and lost all I had written 

If I have not mention you in this post, I still have you in my thoughts for a healthy happy day
(And without snow and cold weather...)_


----------



## Charade67

Very little chance of us actually moving back to FL. B is planning on attending college here and as long as dh works for the university her tuition is paid for.  I’ll be fine just taking a few vacations to FL.


----------



## schumigirl

mac,  I was thinking of you and Vicki when I saw Georgia on the weather map on tv last night........and then it showed Chicago weather........yep, I know you don’t miss that type of cold!!!



Going to be cold, wet and miserable when we get home next week, so will still enjoy the sunshine while we can......seeing blue skies is always nice. 

My guys shouldn’t be long now........off out for lunch soon.........


----------



## Lynne G

Cool, yeah. Bad word for most of us today, well that and cold and snow.

Well, older one was demanding, so most booked.  Now deciding which airport and need to reserve the car.  Yep, it is happening, just not this month.  Next, though.


----------



## keishashadow

Thank you AKV for the upgrade to a savannah studio. They had me at wart hogs  I’m literally being drug off balcony each am lol

Wasn’t blown away by this year’s MVVCP. Lots of ugly behavior was on display of the me first variety. WWWD?   Ha count his scheckles

Today mgm. Still mulling whether I want the march in from bus or driving

Really enjoyed SW! 

GF gingerbread house didn’t disappoint    But the decorations in MK seemed toned down this year.

Still lovely trip so far!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and not to forget:  

Camel is here.  Yep, I think Charade or Tink took this shot!  LOL. Happy Hump Day homies.  Yep, another Wednesday is up on us.  Sad day for our country. 

YaY!  A live report from Keisha.  A nice big woot!  For the upgrade view score.  Yeah, crowds just beg for people to not act civil.  Enjoy that long parking lot walk at MGM.  Was not fun, and I got mixed up and had to walk all the way back to the right bus lane.  

Chilling with older one.  Demands to see Harry too.  Sigh.  Lots of driving due to that demand.  Oh well.  I love road trips and Sun Pass is already in my backpack that I always travel with.  Woot!  Less than 2 months.  What?  Oh yes I did.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures Janet.........where’s the vultures!!! 

Congrats on a trip planned Lynne........fabulous news! 


I’m sitting here swathed in the sunshine coming through the window in Lounge.........it’s hot....... not looking forward to going outside!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I was all set to enjoy my 2 days off watching Christmas movies and whatever on TV....turned on my TV last night when I got home from work and no signal  I  tried all the usual fixes and still no signal   so I called Directv and we tried a few more things....still no signal  luckily they had an opening today for a service call so instead of binge watching I'll be cleaning my living room and waiting for the repairman to show up between 4 and 8.  Hopefully it's an easy fix.

Just checked the cable under the deck and Jack had chewed it so a little wire was exposed...crap. ..hope they can repair it.

Now to clean up the mess on the deck so the repairman can get in to fix the cable..  if I didn't love dogs so much I would seriously consider rehomeing him.

Hope your day goes well


----------



## Charade67

The snow is gone. We are now waiting to see what will happen this weekend. Looks like we will get most of the snow on Sunday. 

I checked the weather for Orlando. Chilly for Florida, but could be worse. 

I often have trouble sleeping through the night I’m going to try a weighted blanket and see if it helps. 

Thanks for the pictures Keisha. I would love to stay at the Animal Kingdom resort, but I’m too cheap to pay those prices. 

Lynne - I remember the days of the Sun Pass. I used mine every day to and from work. Eleven years after moving away from Florida they sent me an email saying I owed them 50 cents. I wonder how much money they spent trying to track me down for that payment. 

Tink - Hope you get that cable fixed soon. 

Lunch break is over. I must get back to work.


----------



## Monykalyn

Dinner last night was fun. One of the kids at our table was elected "mayor" of his club. He has ideas to move forward already-at 11 years old. Yep-kid is going somewhere. said his mom was 16 when she had him. Introduced him to our town's former mayor who is now a Sertoma member too. 

Salad! taco salad at lunch today. My boy has been on a caesar salad kick too. Can still get fresh, local romaine though, from the small farms that have high tunnels and green houses.


Charade67 said:


> Guess I need to go shopping for French toast supplies.


 right?? I seriously do need milk though. May go tonite. I get local milk from my favorite farm, but they sell in only a couple stores so I wait until after delivery day (Tuesday for the store I go to most often). I also bought some local eggs as my girls are still in their resting phase (free loaders again). 



keishashadow said:


> Thank you AKV for the upgrade to a savannah studio. They had me at wart hogs I’m literally being drug off balcony each am lol


 COOL!!! I loved loved our stay at AKL in August-My AP had expired when we moved to AKL from Pop so I got to hang around more vs rushing to parks (other than a few hours helping DD move out from apartment). We had giraffes outside our balcony.  If we were ever tempted to buy DVC it would be at AKL-even DH loved it.



Lynne G said:


> Sun Pass is already in my backpack that I always travel with. Woot! Less than 2 months. What? Oh yes I did.


 That reminds me I should probably start gathering stuff-including the sunpass, and make sure there is money on account. Yay to trip planning!! Were you not planning UO but just the mouse?

The child of our college friends starts her DCP in January. Friend is planning multiple trips already, but her hubs isn't into Disney like she is. She's mentioned us going together (She is going to get an AP)-told DH if I go then I'm getting another AP. He just sighed and said "I know".  They really want us to go with them in June, and other friends here are contemplating taking their 4 and 5 year old daughters too...Somehow I have become the "Disney planner"...Wonder what it takes to become a Disney travel agent???

Nicer out today-mid to upper 40's, before bottom falls out tomorrow. Hope cold snap in Orlando is short lived! Although sunny spot in club lounge at UO sounds like a cozy spot!


----------



## macraven

_Carole, if Tom and Kyle rode RRR and the Hulk, I bet they will say it was a fun ride but brrrrrrr...

Coaster riding in cold weather is not that much fun
Or I should say, not for me

Tink, well that suxs you were robbed of a two day tv binging
Make a large sign of Do Not Chew and put it under your deck so doggy won’t do that again
(Well, things like that works as well as cat herding)

We had dish the first year we moved in
Worse tv service ever
Wind blows hard or two drops of rain and we would lose signal
Second year we switched to cable and life is good for tv watching
_

_
Janet, so nice to see you pop in here
Your pictures are kewl 
Great score on that upgrade 
Btw, I still call that park mgm

Lynne, nice you have January trip set up for you and your boy
You’ll have a swell time doing the parks with him
Making hotel reservations a couple of months sometimes lands you good deals 

Are you all better now and no longer sick?

Well, can’t see past this page I am on right now

If I missed you, I’ll ketchup with you later 

Watching another Law and Order marathon 

_


----------



## macraven

_Now I see Monyk posted while I was typing

Looks like the wheels are spinning and she will share with us if her next Orlando trip
Always nice to make plans to do Orlando 

I don’t have the sunpass but keep my Ipass up to date and have the auto renew on it
All I have to do is keep a $10 balance in it and it’s valid for where it can be used

Your weather beats mine right now 
Had to do a shuttle run for Mr Mac (canoe day) and temps really dropped since 1:00 here 
In the 30’s, ugh_


----------



## keishashadow

Mac it will always be mgm to me. Driving over now. Not really feeling it 

Carole on big camera card will try to remember to snap on camera. They are impressive 

Woohoo Lynne. So where u going 

Tale of 2 dining spots

French place CP pkg $100
 

Vs millers $12 with a buck more for Cesar salad upgrade   

 
It was delish!  Sad tho how bad Disney’s food has slipped


----------



## Lynne G

Not a land Mouse,  one, from Miami.  Hence, the road trip detour to stop and visit Harry first.  What a momma does for her kids.  And hey, my AP Photo pass should still be active.  Score.  That and RPR will see me at least twice this year.  Thinking of another Mouse and Harry visit for next .  That plotting and scheming will be starting as the new year does. 

Errands to run, and still have a sick kid.  As long as not running a fever, I am a mean mom.  Take some pills and tissues with ya to school, little one.

What did I see?  A wee snowflake?     Boo.  Though no wet stuff, white or clear, not predicted until later Sunday.  Then it is roulette time.  As long as the storm stays far enough out to sea, we get nada.  A little more inland, and only the shore and Southern parts of our area.  That better be all the storm goes.  Fingers crossed.  As would be a messy Monday morning commute.  No thank you.

Very little sun, and on the mid 30’s out.  Cool, and heavy cloud cover.

Have a wonderful Wednesday all. 

And yeah, mouse food mostly eh, prices just keep rising.  Thanks for the pictures and thoughts Keisha.


----------



## tink1957

Nice pics keisha 

Got my sw drink tickets in the mail...thanks again.

Cable is all fixed   the technician put it inside a piece of PVC pipe I provided so hopefully it won't happen again.

I realized that the lower deck is in serious need of tearing down when my foot went thru the board at the bottom of the steps.  We really don't need it anymore since we got rid of the pool and it would give the dogs more room to run around.

I've been enjoying Romaine lettuce for the past few months since I had 6 pots growing of 3 types of lettuce...sadly I'm out of luck now with the cold weather getting the last of it.

Congrats on the new trip plans Lynne and hope your sick kid feels better soon.

Supposed to be in the 20s tonight   I'll have to let the dogs sleep in the house...wonder what Jack will chew up next...he already got my phone charger cord and my new bra today while the DirecTV guy was here.. somehow my bedroom door was open when I know I shut it ...maybe he can open doors now


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Tink.  I had chewers.  After losing a couple pair of heels, I learned to put all behind closed doors.  Yeah, kids learned too, as a stuffed animal or two lost its stuffings.  Same with some tablecloths.  My two labs were good chewers:  somehow got the dry wall screws loose, then chewed holes, big ones, cord to vacuum, collars and leads, corners of tables (which stopped when hot pepper juice rubbed there).  So I feel for ya with little Jack.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Carole, if Tom and Kyle rode RRR and the Hulk, I bet they will say it was a fun ride but brrrrrrr...
> 
> Coaster riding in cold weather is not that much fun
> Or I should say, not for me
> 
> Tink, well that suxs you were robbed of a two day tv binging
> Make a large sign of Do Not Chew and put it under your deck so doggy won’t do that again
> (Well, things like that works as well as cat herding)
> 
> We had dish the first year we moved in
> Worse tv service ever
> Wind blows hard or two drops of rain and we would lose signal
> Second year we switched to cable and life is good for tv watching
> _
> 
> _
> Janet, so nice to see you pop in here
> Your pictures are kewl
> Great score on that upgrade
> Btw, I still call that park mgm
> 
> Lynne, nice you have January trip set up for you and your boy
> You’ll have a swell time doing the parks with him
> Making hotel reservations a couple of months sometimes lands you good deals
> 
> Are you all better now and no longer sick?
> 
> Well, can’t see past this page I am on right now
> 
> If I missed you, I’ll ketchup with you later
> 
> Watching another Law and Order marathon
> _



They did IOA so enjoyed Hulk and Doom in the cold.......they loved it, but now Kyle isn’t feeling great.......typical isn’t it! Enjoy Law and order.........



keishashadow said:


> Mac it will always be mgm to me. Driving over now. Not really feeling it
> 
> Carole on big camera card will try to remember to snap on camera. They are impressive
> 
> Woohoo Lynne. So where u going
> 
> Tale of 2 dining spots
> 
> French place CP pkg $100
> View attachment 368520
> 
> Vs millers $12 with a buck more for Cesar salad upgrade
> 
> View attachment 368521
> It was delish!  Sad tho how bad Disney’s food has slipped



Yep......mgm to me too.....will never be anything else.........look forward to those pictures.......we were in Mount Dora this afternoon and we saw huge nasty looking birds and I asked if they were vultures........still don’t know......



Lynne G said:


> Not a land Mouse,  one, from Miami.  Hence, the road trip detour to stop and visit Harry first.  What a momma does for her kids.  And hey, my AP Photo pass should still be active.  Score.  That and RPR will see me at least twice this year.  Thinking of another Mouse and Harry visit for next .  That plotting and scheming will be starting as the new year does.
> 
> Errands to run, and still have a sick kid.  As long as not running a fever, I am a mean mom.  Take some pills and tissues with ya to school, little one.
> 
> What did I see?  A wee snowflake?     Boo.  Though no wet stuff, white or clear, not predicted until later Sunday.  Then it is roulette time.  As long as the storm stays far enough out to sea, we get nada.  A little more inland, and only the shore and Southern parts of our area.  That better be all the storm goes.  Fingers crossed.  As would be a messy Monday morning commute.  No thank you.
> 
> Very little sun, and on the mid 30’s out.  Cool, and heavy cloud cover.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday all.
> 
> And yeah, mouse food mostly eh, prices just keep rising.  Thanks for the pictures and thoughts Keisha.



Cruise Lynne?? Sounds good.........



tink1957 said:


> Nice pics keisha
> 
> Got my sw drink tickets in the mail...thanks again.
> 
> Cable is all fixed   the technician put it inside a piece of PVC pipe I provided so hopefully it won't happen again.
> 
> I realized that the lower deck is in serious need of tearing down when my foot went thru the board at the bottom of the steps.  We really don't need it anymore since we got rid of the pool and it would give the dogs more room to run around.
> 
> I've been enjoying Romaine lettuce for the past few months since I had 6 pots growing of 3 types of lettuce...sadly I'm out of luck now with the cold weather getting the last of it.
> 
> Congrats on the new trip plans Lynne and hope your sick kid feels better soon.
> 
> Supposed to be in the 20s tonight   I'll have to let the dogs sleep in the house...wonder what Jack will chew up next...he already got my phone charger cord and my new bra today while the DirecTV guy was here.. somehow my bedroom door was open when I know I shut it ...maybe he can open doors now



Glad you’re all sorted Vicki........and hope puppy doesn’t chew up too much........


----------



## Charade67

They are still saying 6-12 inches on Sunday with some areas possibly getting up to 18. I said something to my boss about closing Monday. She started to give me her standard answer of “It’s supposed to be in the 40’s so the snow will melt.” I said if we got as much snow was predicted then the snow wouldn’t melt enough by Monday. She was shocked when I told her what the predictions were. I swear, the woman can tell you when a senator in Washington sneezes, but has no clue what is going on in the city she lives in.


----------



## Monykalyn

Mac n cheese dinner tonite. Still had some bits of fancy cheeses left from thanksgiving . Kids said it was best ever, and now both are mad as I said probably not able to be replicated as I don’t follow recipe and measure!  Probably the fontina cheese that did it.



tink1957 said:


> Supposed to be in the 20s tonight  I'll have to let the dogs sleep in the house...wonder what Jack will chew up next...he already got my phone charger cord and my new bra today while the DirecTV guy was here.. somehow my bedroom door was open when I know I shut it ...maybe he can open doors now


 Oh Jack! I shouldn’t laugh but I can’t help it. Bet he looks at you with those sweet puppy eyes and all is (well mostly) forgiven.  Our first lab was a chewer as a puppy - he would even carry rocks around. Our last lab had a  strange aversion to chewing except for a very few select toys, and real beef bones. 


Oooh a cruise Lynne? Still trying to convince DH on cruise to Cuba in June. Have the placeholder booked for when he changes his mind a month or two out. 

And now snow is expected during commute tomorrow am.  No accumulation but the city freaks out with a rain drop.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, right guess Schumi and MonyK.  On the one that started the fleet of them.  Thank goodness for military rates, is all I can say.  Am tickled and older one happy not only to go on it, but very happy it is a themed one too.  He is not one to humor me and get picture of him with character, but I may have a good laugh or two, at least I am hoping.  

Quiet night, and poor little one is sneezing her head off.  My plea of taking knock out pill has not been heard.  All I hear is screens.  Sigh.  

Was 34 when I went out to finish errands after dinner.  Yep, cool overnight, as last night was a lovely low of 24. Saying expect the same tonight and tomorrow.  Not seeing 40 or above for some time.  

Oh and a hehe, little one still does not enjoy my comments on her driving and her choice of words for some fellow, stupid drivers.  Ah, the joys of the holiday creep in traffic and store hours.  

Schumi, I hope lizard weather is back tomorrow.  Glad you and family are still enjoying vacation.

MonyK, yep I throw together left overs, never to be copied.  Glad they enjoyed your dinner choice.  

Have a beautiful night all.  May all get a good, restful sleep.


----------



## pattyw

Good Thursday morning here! Left super early for work- expecting snow this morning! Just starting to flurry now! I'll have a nice quiet time before everyone else arrives!


Keisha- great pix of AKL!! and your dinner Yum!!

Lynne- yay on the cruise!! Hope your DD feels better soon!

7 more days until Orlando!! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty is the word.  Good Morning Patty.  I am still crossing fingers and toes that storm system in our area that is arriving Sunday night into Monday morning, stays far out to sea.  As of this morning, weather lady says, getting more likely the shore communities will see snow.  If the storm gets closer, Monday’s morning commute will feature freezing rain, sleet, and snow for my area.  Either way, an all clear will be said, by Tuesday morning.  

I need tea.  Little one is protesting going to school today.  I am going to call the doctor, and see if they will see her tomorrow.  Then it will be a short Friday for her, if they can.

Time for tea, ack, phone is updating himself.  The iPad already did.  Getting used to it.  

Have a nice Thursday all.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne hope your girl shakes whatever bug she has
Good idea to get her checked out before school tomorrow to be on the safe side

I know it’s cold all over for all our homies today and going to stick around for more coming days 

Went out for dinner for Mexican steak last night
Brought left overs home and when I woke up this morning found out someone ate it up 
It was that good and my guess someone figured they could not resist having it for breakfast 
Lol

Homies, stay warm_


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, steak is very proper for breakfast.  Steak and eggs.  Yep.  Guess your steak eater left out the eggs, Mac.  Hehe.  We have left over thieves too.  

So happy, an XXL weekend for me.  An older one and me day.  Woot.  Little one scampered out to school.  I did call doctor, early dismissal for her tomorrow.  I hope it is just a cold and not any sinus infection or other.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



It’s 35 here to start the day. We had a small amount of snow the other day, but it’s all gone now. High here today supposed to be 42.



schumigirl said:


> Think we pay the equivalent of $8 a gallon.



........WoW.......that is a good reminder to never complain about gas prices over $ 2.00 here. I knew your prices for gas were higher across the pond, but that’s a lot to pay for gas.

Looks like your weather in Orlando will warm up for the next few days. Enjoy the remainder of your trip.




Lynne G said:


> Well, older one was demanding, so most booked. Now deciding which airport and need to reserve the car. Yep, it is happening, just not this month. Next, though.



Great news on the planned trip Next month Lynne you are a sweet mom.



keishashadow said:


> Thank you AKV for the upgrade to a savannah studio. They had me at wart hogs I’m literally being drug off balcony each am lol



Nice pictures Keisha and a sweet upgrade surprise.



Lynne G said:


> I need tea. Little one is protesting going to school today. I am going to call the doctor, and see if they will see her tomorrow. Then it will be a short Friday for her, if they can.



It’s the season for colds, flu and all other bugs......they can sure make one miserable at times.....hope the doc can help your daughter Lynne and she feels better soon 

Off to the post office and other errands today.  Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Woohoo Lynne. So where u going 

Tale of 2 dining spots

French place CP pkg $100
View attachment 368520 

Vs millers $12


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Woohoo Lynne. So where u going
> 
> Tale of 2 dining spots
> 
> French place CP pkg $100
> View attachment 368520
> 
> Vs millers $12


Millers Ale House?  Thinking of stopping there for lunch on the way in Tuesday.


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure why double post  internet weird here at pbh today  weather is beautiful


----------



## keishashadow

Squirlz said:


> Millers Ale House?  Thinking of stopping there for lunch on the way in Tuesday.



Love it but one near universal not as great  as WDW palm pky one but still good and a real value  24 oz Miller draft $4 lol


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon Sans family and Happy Thursday...I think the cold is here to stay for a bit. I always hope the weather men are wrong. It is about 30 degrees but the sun is out. The cold will be lingering this weekend and we have plans to take our two friends to Six Flags for our Holiday in the Park. I think they are a little nervous about the cold. We could just go for a couple of hours then leave. The teens have to work and our a little salty about not going. It is going to be weird just us and our friends. We always have had the teens.

Charlie and Liv said that their dinner and pool went good with his father. He didn't start anything even if something was on his mind. I was glad to see them come home and not be upset or get multiple texts in a matte of minutes.

The teens are home today maybe squad is coming over too. It hopefully will be a quieter night.

PrincessWithABlaster Liv has handled her teen years pretty good for the most part. I will say that here has been some small bouts of depression,stress and anxiety. I believe this is a negative side that comes with the deeper thinking kid. However, the positive side is that they are understanding and empathetic which is a great quality. Honestly by keeping open communication and lots of support for her we have manged to balance it. I tell her she is more than welcome to  go see a therapist if she chooses but she just doesn't want too. Thanks the dinner went  good for them.

Schumi Sorry you had that cold spell. I am glad that Tom and Kyle made the best of it with Dr.Doom and Hulk. I hope Kyle felt better quick and you were able to resume your trip. It looks like the nice weather is back again for you.

Charade I do love a good a spinach salad. Liv had very good luck with a weighted blanket when she was younger. I think it has a lot to do with her constant moving and sensory issues. Now that she is older she has sleeping issues but it really didn't work for her now. I thin that is a nice healthy way to try to get some sleep. I will keep my fingers crossed it will work.

Macraven Thank you and I agree plus a couple of months ago Charlie stood up to his father about visitation and since then his father seems to respect him and his decisions more. Mexican steak night sounded good. Glad you enjoyed it. Around here I have started putting my name and an angry face if anyone touches my left overs!!!

Tink Glad your cable is fixed, and he helped with future issues. I understand about pets destroying things. I don't think I will ever have a couch that doesn't look like a scratching post.

Keishashadow love the pics-AKL is one of our favorites and can't wait to stay there with a savanna view. Glad you are enjoying the savanna. PBH looks amazing!!

Monykalyn  that sounds like fun for the kids. How nice that you can still get romaine locally. Lots of possible mouse trips sounds awesome! Also homemade mac and cheese is requested by Liv a lot. I also just throw things together and have trouble replicating it. I think as long as I make it she is happy.

Lynne Enjoy your XXl weekend with your older one!! I hope the weather stays good. Ooh a disney cruise sounds like fun.

Robo Nice to see you post. Glad that your little bit of snow melted. I hope you are feeling good!

Patty  My newest cat does that same exact thing in the sink!! 7 days and counting

I am off to get the teens and some groceries. I hope everyone has a great rest of the day!


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, steak on the mind.  So, had it for dinner.  Yep, even with just above freezing, gas grill steaks.  Yep, with baked taters, corn, tomatoes and since little one not fond of baked tater, cooked a bag of wide noodles.  Not much left over.  

Tomorrow, the baking prep and some candy making.  

Quiet night, and that is perfect in my book.  

Hope all enjoy your Thursday night.


----------



## schumigirl

quite caught up on posts again........but glad to see you back at PB Janet........and yes weather was glorious today.........


Had the BEST day at KSC.........what an amazing place! We loved it and had the best time.......spent a long time there and could have stayed longer......but, will definitely go back next year........never expected it to be so emotional.......I vividly remember watching Challenger take off and sadly explode live on tv in 1986. Seeing the piece of the shuttle there was so sad. 

And Atlantis was unbelievable to see........we truly had the best day. And weather was beautiful........chilly start but warmed up nicely.......



 





 




But, room service tonight for us......Kyle has a bunged up nose and not 100%......not fair.....he hasn’t had a cold for years........why now! But, he’s eaten 2 flourless chocolate cakes......that helps apparently! 

Food was good though.......and Christmas Vacation is on........yay! Enjoying a cosy night......

Hope everyone is good..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Kyle feels better quick, Schumi.  We really enjoyed our visit to KSC, years ago now.  Looks like a beautiful sunny day.  Glad to hear your weather is getting warmer.  And nice that you had room service.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Well, the weather forecast keeps changing. Right now it looks like we could get an inch or over a foot. I’m going to the store tomorrow just in case. 
Tonight dh had his undergraduate students over for dinner. One of his students is YouTube famous. She had wisdom teeth surgery and was still under the effects of the anesthesia and her brothers decided to prank her by convincing her there was a zombie apocalypse. The video went viral and earned her an appearance on the Ellen show. 



Lynne G said:


> Not a land Mouse,  one, from Miami. Hence, the road trip detour to stop and visit Harry first. What a momma does for her kids. And hey, my AP Photo pass should still be active. Score. That and RPR will see me at least twice this year. Thinking of another Mouse and Harry visit for next . That plotting and scheming will be starting as the new year does.


 I think B wants you to adopt her and take her on the cruise. I have never given much thought to cruises, but if I did decide to take one I think I would like a Disney cruise. 



tink1957 said:


> Cable is all fixed  the technician put it inside a piece of PVC pipe I provided so hopefully it won't happen again.


Glad you got that fixed. We (mostly dh) would be lost without our cable.



pattyw said:


> 7 more days until Orlando!!


Yay! Have a great trip.



Lynne G said:


> Little one scampered out to school. I did call doctor, early dismissal for her tomorrow. I hope it is just a cold and not any sinus infection or other.


 Hope she is feeling better soon.



bobbie68 said:


> My newest cat does that same exact thing in the sink!!


 My cat has a perfectly good water fountain, but still wants to drink from the bathroom sink.



schumigirl said:


> Had the BEST day at KSC.........what an amazing place! We loved it and had the best time.......spent a long time there and could have stayed longer......but, will definitely go back next year........never expected it to be so emotional.......I vividly remember watching Challenger take off and sadly explode live on tv in 1986. Seeing the piece of the shuttle there was so sad.


Great pictures. I haven’t been to the space center in ages. The last time I was there I was shooting pictures for a photography class I was taking. Somewhere I have a nice picture of the Saturn V rocket. 



schumigirl said:


> But, room service tonight for us......Kyle has a bunged up nose and not 100%......not fair.....he hasn’t had a cold for years........why now! But, he’s eaten 2 flourless chocolate cakes......that helps apparently!


 Hope he feels better soon. Being sick is never good, but always worse when on vacation. 

I should get some sleep. I need to face the grocery store tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, get a pep in your step, the weekend is just about here. 

Charade, I hear ya on the weather predictions. It all depends on the actual route.  We could get 0 or a messy combo, snow, sleet and freezing rain.  Eh, when I wake up Monday morning, it will be accurate.  But we do feel like winter already.  An arctic air pocket is hung over us.  Overnights are in the teens and 20’s, mid 30’s during the day, and a brisk wind that makes the temps feel 10 degrees cooler. Quite chilly, as weather guy reported. Last 2 days were boring gray.  No sun or brightness to be found.  Weather guy says to take your sunglasses today.  I will for sure, would be nice to see the sun, even if not at sunrise. 

Little one is running a fever.  Hope it is just a cold bug.  We will find out. She has said, like a couple other people, feels like been sick for a month.  Yeah, I agree Robo, lots of bugs and the flu going around.  Thankfully, I am sure not a flu.  Messing up her sinuses.

Well, the tea is ready.  Quiet, and getting bags ready to go to my Dsis.  Let the baking and candy making plotting and scheming begin!

Have one fabulous Friday, homies.  I hope Kyle is feeling better, sorry to hear sick on vacation.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Schumi hope Kyle gets better soon. Being sick on vacation is a bummer, but chocolate makes everything better. Of course he has his mom and dad looking after him so I’am sure that’s a comfort also 

Lynne hope your little gets better soon. Maybe the doc can shed some light on how best to treat her today 

Schumi we took our son and family to KSC a number of years ago. It is something to see. So glad to hear you and your family liked it so much. Nice pictures. Will look forward to hearing about it more in your trip report.

Granddaughter came over for dinner yesterday. We ironed her graduation gown and she wanted to decorate her cap. So we did that. She graduates tomorrow with her undergraduate degree and will start Grad School in January. We are so proud of her. She has worked hard.

Taking the advance college classes while still in high school helped her graduate a semester early.

She told me one of her best friends was one of the engineer students at USI that built one of the Mini Satellites that went up on the Space Rocket Wednesday. They received a grant from NASA.

Bobbie68 glad to hear that the visit went well for Liv and Charlie with his dad.

Tink and Pattyw are going to be leaving soon for Orlando 

For any others who are sick get well soon.

Keisha great selfie of you and your hubby at PBH.

For all others Sans family I have missed 

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF! yeah weather forecast has changed to us now maybe getting nothing.  That means it is further south and DD will get hit-glad she has off this weekend and she requested all next week off for finals. But it also means next week will have some warmer temps without snow cover so yay for that. My poor hens let me know how unhappy they are with the cold and no bugs everytime they see me. All puffed up like a plump feather pillow.

DH wanted to do a day as KSC this trip-I want to wait til June trip when we can spend some time there. I don't think I've been back since I did my own college program at Disney in the 90's!  Hope Kyle feels better soon
Must the time of year for the sinus bugs Lynne-my oldest is fighting one too. All the extreme swings in pressure aren't helping either. And YES! to needing sunglasses. We had one day this week where sunglasses needed for part of day.


Keisha looks like she is having fun!!



Charade67 said:


> I should get some sleep. I need to face the grocery store tomorrow morning.


I sent my dh yesterday. 



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter came over for dinner yesterday. We ironed her graduation gown and she wanted to decorate her cap. So we did that. She graduates tomorrow with her undergraduate degree and will start Grad School in January. We are so proud of her. She has worked hard.


 Congrats to her!!!! woot! yeah the college level credit in HS makes a huge difference! Mine is still almost a semester ahead despite taking a semester off for DCP. Since she would still need a class her last semester )and couldn't graduate early) she has decided to continue her full load and graduate with double major (and at least 2 minors).  

My least favorite NH today-kinda in an admitting freeze so gonna be a slow day. Will probably make excuse and head out early...


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to Robo’s granddaughter.  What an accomplishment for your young lady.  Wishing her much success in grad school.

Little one got another yes, so two yeses out of four colleges/ Universities and now, we are still waiting for them now.  Seems like the financial aid is about the same for each that said they want her.  I think she won’t commit until all 4 are heard from.  So thinking early next year.  Big smile when large envelope arrived yesterday.  

Yay, some blue sky is right now.  Hello sunglasses.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## macraven

_Good Friday morning homies!

Sending get well wishes to Carole’s son Kyle, Lynne’s daughter, Monyka’s oldest 

And congrats to Robo’s gd on her college graduation 

Hope none of you get hit hard with icky weather 
Looks like cold temps hit us all but some of you will have snow 

Unless things change, we will only hit 48 today but who knows when that will change if snow does hit closer

Congrats to your daughter Lynne on her receiving another acceptance letter for school 


Hope all the homies are doing fine

Janet should be returning home late this weekend
Hope she got a tan as it won’t be tanning weather when she gets back home_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>


Hahahaha

I see you !


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.......congrats to granddaughter.........she has done well, I know how proud you are of her......

Hope everyone who is sick feels better soon........colds can be awful........




Kyle has a bad cold. Club lounge staff have been fabulous looking after him.......ginger tea and one of the ladies went the extra mile for him........thanks for the good wishes for him though......

We went to publix and stocked up on decongestants and everything else that helps colds! He won’t be going far today or tonight........so, will be four I think for dinner tonight Janet.........

May nip out later and let him sleep...........

Beautiful day again today............looking forward to dinner tonight with mr and mrs keishashadow.........


----------



## macraven

_Hopefully Kyle will improve very soon
and is back to normal quickly

Flying will be easier for him when he doesn’t have the stuffy nose and wiped out feeling

Sending mummy dust he recovers quickly

Have a blast with Keisha and Dave tonight 
Drink, eat and drink again and have fun_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Hopefully Kyle will improve very soon
> and is back to normal quickly
> 
> Flying will be easier for him when he doesn’t have the stuffy nose and wiped out feeling
> 
> Sending mummy dust he recovers quickly
> 
> Have a blast with Keisha and Dave tonight
> Drink, eat and drink again and have fun_



Thanks Mac.......it’s the flight we’re concerned about if he’s still as stuffed up as his ears are blocked too.....not fun. 

Yep, plan a few drinks and food food.........and thanks for the well wishes for Kyle.......


----------



## buckeev

[GALLERY=]Too much fun![/GALLERY]


----------



## macraven

_Sure looks like some peeps were having fun on that ride!_


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon all. I think we are prepared for this potential storm this weekend. I went to Kroger this morning and it wasn’t too bad. Still plenty of bread, milk, and eggs on the shelves.  Yesterday the local weather man was showing us 3 possible scenarios ranging from 3-17 inches. I’m thinking we will be closer to 3 than 17.



Lynne G said:


> Little one is running a fever.


 Oh no. Hope she is better soon.



Lynne G said:


> Let the baking and candy making plotting and scheming begin!


 If anyone needs me I will be at Lynne’s house.



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter came over for dinner yesterday. We ironed her graduation gown and she wanted to decorate her cap. So we did that. She graduates tomorrow with her undergraduate degree and will start Grad School in January. We are so proud of her. She has worked hard.


 Congratulations to her. 



macraven said:


> Hope none of you get hit hard with icky weather


We’re going to get something. I will report back on Sunday.



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has a bad cold. Club lounge staff have been fabulous looking after him.......ginger tea and one of the ladies went the extra mile for him........thanks for the good wishes for him though......


 Hope he is better soon. Glad to hear the staff is taking good care of him.

B is on her way to a Christmas party tonight. Don’t know what dh and I will do.


----------



## bobbie68

Good Afternoon Sans family ...Thanks everyone for the thoughts on Liv and Charlie.

Woke up a little cold this morning but it did warm up a bit, like from 27 to 32 . I have to let the car warm up in the morning or doesn't like to drive good.

Teens are having a at home date night Charlie bought a new controller for Liv bought a new computer game and some appetizers for them. I guess I am kicked out of my living room again tonight. It's okay as long as they enjoy themselves. After I just got through typing this I went into  the kitchen and Charlie wasn't watching his appetizers so... the Mozz sticks split open and oozed cheese. so I just had to scrape the cheese and stuff it back in them . Then he didn't read the specs on the game he bought and you need to computers to play it with two. Now they have to wait till he gets his laptop from his mother's. I heard Liv tell him she appreciated it him trying to make a great date and that it didn't matter as long as they were together. 

It is taco Friday tonight!! Haven't had  them in a long time!

I spent last night making some room in a couple of draws and the closet for Charlie's clothes. Boy does that remind me how much stuff I have . He has brought a lot of them here. He is still not saying how long he is staying but I think it is permanent. It is still up to him and he can go home any time he wants. I just want him to be happy and I have to say the last month he has been here I have seen a good  change

Schumi KSC looked  real nice so glad you enjoyed it. Sorry to hear Kyle is down and out with a bad cold. Nice to hear that the staff has been great! Hope you had a nice dinner with Mr. and Mrs Keishashadow! Will be sending good luck to you

Lynne hope baking was fun. Sorry about the little one feeling sick, hope she feels better soon.

Robo Congrats to your granddaughter, how awesome! I love how there are college classes in high school. I think Liv may be able to do the same thing with college.

Charade I hope you do stay near the 3 inch margin. Oh a Christmas party sounds fun hope B has a great time!

Monykalyn I hope your older one gets spared the worse of the storm. The inconsistent weather reports are annoying.

Mac I hope your weather climbs up for you and you are still feeling better. Glad to see you back

 to all the family I missed and I hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, white chocolate dipped pretzels with festive jimmies and peppermint flavored white chocolate dipped pretzels with cruched candy canes, white chocolate in small cups to snack on, holiday s’mores (ginger snaps sandwiching a toasted marshmallow and chocolate caramel candy) and some spicy and savory toasted mixed nuts bagged up so far.   That was last night’s fun. Along with pizza, and a long shopping list taken care of. 

Today, it is the cookie bonanza, with dark and milk chocolate dipped pretzels with different festive jimmies and chopped up peanuts.  Along with some more dark and milk chocolate in small snacking cups, and then some small loaves of cinnamon swirl bread. Plus, what ever else we get into.  

Time for more coffee.  Not much tea found here.  That is okay. I took caramel vanilla flavored cream to flavor it.  

Have a wonderful Saturday.  Less than 24 days until we are ready to say, Happy New Year.  Or in other words,
 



 

How nice is that, 19 degrees out .  Good dog, he likes the cold, but comes in when you call him.  No need to stand out there with him.  

Finally,
 

And a funny;


----------



## macraven

_Enjoy this time period Lynne!

Hope all have a great weekend _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone.
Our predicted snow totals keep dropping. Maybe by tomorrow we won't get any at all. 
I want to go to Lynne's house. I love chocolate covered pretzels.
I'm hoping to make a few pies this year if we have Christmas dinner with our friends like we usually do. 
Today is going to be laundry day. How exciting.  I think we are also going to look over some college stuff for B.


----------



## Charade67

Wow, everyone must be busy today.

This college stuff is getting really frustrating. B was filling out the common app for college admission and it asks a lot of questions. There was one required question she couldn’t answer - class rank. I emailed her counselor to see if she would tell me. She also needs to write an essay for one of the colleges.

We also spent some time looking at possible things to do for our California trip. We know we want to go to the San Diego Zoo, Disneyland, and spend some time in Hollywood. I had B look at Trip Advisor for possible things she wants to do in Hollywood apart from the obvious tourist things (sign, walk of fame, Chinese theater).


----------



## schumigirl

Well, last full day........

Still got poorly son, but he’s slightly better.......chicken noodle soup and ginger tea from club lounge staff and he should be picking up  for travel day.

So, he stayed in room again watching British football and had staff drop by to  check in on him......awww........

We did a little IOA today then lunch at Ale house on Kirkman again today.........it is boiling hot today!

Had lovely evening with mr and mrs Keisha last night.........good company, food and drinks........nice evening....Tom and I crept in to our King Suite late hours, like naughty teenagers trying to be quiet......lol.....

Starting to pack up a little, just met our friend again and he told us weather is to be dreadful tomorrow......UK clothes on to leave hotel I think.........

Hope everyone’s good......catch you all when I’m back in the UK........

Safe travels tonight Keisha.......... See you in March for Mardi Gras ???????


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Keisha and DH, and Schumi family.  Hope Kyle is even better tomorrow.  Yeah, we dress for home as change in airport.  Sad to leave shorts weather.

Baking continues. Even did these  muffins in tiny shot glass like silver cups.  So cute.  

Waiting for cookies that take awhile to cook.  All boxes filled so far.  Trying these fruitcake cookies that you brush with ameretto liquor while still hot.  Will let you know how they go.


----------



## Charade67

Snow predictions have been raised again. I’m estimating we will get somewhere between one inch and 8 feet. We’ll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels for Janet and Carole’s family


Charade hope you don’t get slammed with snow 

Lynne you’ll have lots of baked goods for Hanukkah tomorrow night

We have had rain all day long and it should ease up tomorrow 

Can’t complain as it is better than having snow 

Hope all the homies have a good night _


----------



## macraven

_Where is patttyw?

She leaves this coming week for the big O

And where are Tgrgrl, Monyk, Robo, Tink, agavegirl, squirlz, Bobbie, Buckeev, princess blaster,  etc_


----------



## macraven

_Just remembered
Squirlz should be in Orlando very soon, maybe it was today he went_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Just remembered
> Squirlz should be in Orlando very soon, maybe it was today he went_


We leave Monday and check in to RPR Tuesday.  We just finished watching all the Harry Potter movies in about 2 weeks.  I've seen them all but it has been over 10 years.  Molly only has anecdotal knowledge of them.  Her ex thought stuff like that was stupid.  This trip will be so much more meaningful.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Where is patttyw?
> 
> She leaves this coming week for the big O
> 
> And where are Tgrgrl, Monyk, Robo, Tink, agavegirl, squirlz, Bobbie, Buckeev, princess blaster,  etc_


I'm here 

Getting ready for work...time for coffee 

Still haven't started packing yet.  We leave on Thursday at the crack of dawn.  Hope we get to meet up with patty and squirlz while we're there.

Safe travels for Carole, Janet, Patty and squirlz 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am awake way too early today. The snow is falling. I’m going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Charade and Tink.  Another overnight temp in the teens.  

Baking is just about done.  Decorating the gingerbread men and houses, including little one’s mansion one she made, only thing left.  Oh, and little one wanted to make another batch of chocolate chip cookies to munch on while decorating.  

Yeah Charade, we are playing the weather roulette percent chances too. So far, weather guy says 60 to 70 percent chance we get just cold weather, and no snow or other wet stuff.  Snow showers are predicted for Friday though.  Fine with me.  Just wish this Arctic air would go back to where it came from.

Yesterday morning, there was some snow showers, but the sun was shining as it fell, so nothing stuck, and only the grass was mushy.  


So, Sunday it is. Safe travels today, Schumi, welcome back Keisha, and wahoo to Buckeev enjoying the parks. And more wahoos to Squirlz and Patty, safe travels this week.  

Thus, this minion is right:  

but darn it, this minion is right:

 

Have a blessedly good Sunday homies.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies!

Ok 
Now I know where some of the peeps are

Safe travels for squirlz and his wife which is practically here

How do peeps sleep the night before a trip?
I know I don’t very well

Took a look at the weather channel
For many it will not be welcomed 
For me, hitting 40 today is ok
Will be much better when the non stop rain goes away

_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Big mug of hot coffee in hand this morning. It’s 29 here.



macraven said:


> And where are Tgrgrl, Monyk, Robo, Tink, agavegirl, squirlz, Bobbie, Buckeev, princess blaster, etc



Hey!   Mac was at granddaughters graduation yesterday and dinner after. Thank you and all the other Sans family who sent congratulations for her. It was a lovely ceremony. We are so proud of her. It seems like just yesterday I was holding her in my arms singing to her...now she is all grown up.

Someone at the dinner last night told me they have the only working phone booth in the US for Superman to change in.......I told him we have a British Phone box in our town to access entry into the Ministry of Magic.......He looked at me and said what!!!!!........his wife looked at him and said from Harry Potter.

Sending good luck wishes to Lynne’s daughter, Charade daughter and Bobbie68 daughter as they all research and await answers from there prospective college choices.

Lynne I bet your house smells good with all the baking you have done. Sounds like you have been busy. We will all be right over to sample the goodies.

Tink have a good day at work.....just think you will be in the warm Florida sun soon.

Have a great trip to Orlando squirlz and Mrs Squirlz. Enjoy your time at RPR and the parks.

Schumi hope the decongestants are working for Kyle and he is feeling better today. Have a safe trip back home across the pond.

Lynne and Monyk hope your kiddos are doing better.

To all the other Sans family I have missed 

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Waiting on coffee to finish. only one up so far. Slept in til 10 yesterday-after being woke up briefly by middle kid getting her laundry from our room. SHe had her ACT yesterday morning. Didn't have to march in the parade due to windchill in 20's, but no snow. Even saw sun briefly yesterday. DH took the kid out to lunch after at Bass Pro and they stopped in briefly to wonders of Wildlife museum...and a pic with Santa-he was in the tank with an elf
Had a party last night, was fun. Home by 10. Musician friends wanted us to go out to different bar with them-would have been fun-but we decided we were old and not up for it . Trying to keep everyone healthy (knock wood).
Safe travels to keisha, schumi, squirlz pattyw. Hope Kyle was ok on the long plane trip home.

Lynne the baking sounds wonderful! Meant to do some yesterday, but with the sleep in I was just being lazy. Need to get some done today. Chili will be on stove as temps starting in teens. But I see the sun! Had White Christmas and Miracle on 34th street on yesterday...

Charade hope the snow stays away! Our big prediction from a week out of maybe the most snow since 2014 turned into a big fat nothing.
Mac-while I'd take rain over snow rain does get old really fast when it lasts for days...



Robo56 said:


> Someone at the dinner last night told me they have the only working phone booth in the US for Superman to change in.......I told him we have a British Phone box in our town to access entry into the Ministry of Magic.......He looked at me and said what!!!!!........his wife looked at him and said from Harry Potter.


  In our house there would also be an argument for a TARDIS...

Coffee is done! Think it will be in the HHN mug this am...


----------



## Charade67

Good morning again. It is now 10:00, a much better time to get up.  I don’t know what I will be doing today, but I’m pretty sure hot chocolate will be involved.



Lynne G said:


> Baking is just about done. Decorating the gingerbread men and houses, including little one’s mansion one she made, only thing left. Oh, and little one wanted to make another batch of chocolate chip cookies to munch on while decorating.


Sounds wonderful. I haven’t done any serious holiday baking in years. We have some cookie dough from the band fundraiser, so that may be my baking for this year. 



macraven said:


> How do peeps sleep the night before a trip?
> I know I don’t very well


 I never sleep well before a trip. Especially if I know I have to get up really early. 



Robo56 said:


> Someone at the dinner last night told me they have the only working phone booth in the US for Superman to change in.......I told him we have a British Phone box in our town to access entry into the Ministry of Magic.......He looked at me and said what!!!!!........his wife looked at him and said from Harry Potter.


I read something recently about how people are repurposing the red phone boxes. They had been turned into things like little libraries, and even a cell phone repair kiosk.  I don’t think that would work as well with an American phone booth though. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade hope the snow stays away! Our big prediction from a week out of maybe the most snow since 2014 turned into a big fat nothing.


 It has been snowing since about 6:00 this morning. It’s supposed to continue almost all day. I think the city has pretty much shut down.



Monykalyn said:


> In our house there would also be an argument for a TARDIS...


 Now that would be cool.

Right now the cat and I are the only ones awake. I guess I’ll get some breakfast and wait for the other to wake up. Today might be a good day to watch Christmas movies.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Where is patttyw?
> 
> She leaves this coming week for the big O




I'm here!! Been a crazy, busy week! Yesterday and today we're painting the boys' bedrooms!  It's 34 today and sunny! 
I know you Southern folks are shuddering at that, but this is wonderful for us!! Above freezing AND sun!!

Yep- leave Thursday for Orlando!  Looks like chilly temps for Orlando! Have to bring the layers!



tink1957 said:


> Safe travels for Carole, Janet, Patty and squirlz



Thanks! Same to you Tink!!

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## Charade67

My backyard


----------



## Tgrgrl

I’m here waving to everyone! I’ve been doing quick post readings this week....Busy, busy BUSY ( in my Frosty The ️, Professor Hinkel voice)....watching the weather this morning, so far no tornado warnings yet but it’s heading this way. Girls have a Christmas dessert dance show this afternoon right when the nasty stuff is supposed to hit.....yaaay.
Ran errands literally all day yesterday & during our allotted 15 minute mall flyby, saw that there was no line for Santa ( Christmas miracle!) so I pushed the girls towards him for a quick visit &  photo ( for the low price of $24.99, plus tax, ouch), taking a deep breath to not freak that they were in their black dance leotards & not cute holiday outfits. Whatever, I have to let it go. It was now or never this year.
Of course, my friends are all teasing me about the photo because I am a traditional old school Southern Mama and I don’t allow the girls to wear black. The dance outfits are my only concession because I can’t control it. Ugh!!! If only I could......
Hope everyone has a great week & stays healthy & warm!!


----------



## Squirlz

Packing is just about done.  Tying up loose ends so we can leave tomorrow.  Have to be on the road by 7:30 AM.  Ugh.  Flying into Sanford, picking up a rental then driving to my Mom's about an hour away, then on to RPR on Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

_Safe drive to the airport and smooth flight for youse 

Hope you do get to met up with some of the homies 

Have a great vacation 
_


----------



## bobbie68

Good Afternoon Sans Family...I am here for roll call. Thanks for watching out for us Mac

I was busy yesterday with some house stuff then taking our two friends up to Six Flags for Holiday in the Park. It was very cold only high 20's low 30's. It was nice to visit they have never and they love Christmas lights. We were  there only about 2 hand a half hours and had to leave. We got to eat there and grab some snacks. We have the dining plan where we eat all year for one price. We go so much it works good for us. Today was a big push in the house to get some stuff done. Just went shopping and taking a few minutes before I go off and make meatloaf for dinner. 

It looks like our weather will be high 30's to 40's the next week or two, with rain. Hey I will take it over snow any day! 

Last year was the first year we put up a real tree in many years. We have always had bad luck with the cats. Last year went good and I was so happy. This  year we got to little ones running around and it won't be good, so I broke down and ordered a small artificial tree. I figure I will need it for Florida anyway, this way less mess this year. I hope I like it

Lynne, Your baking sounds delicious and I agree your house must smell wonderful. There is nothing like fresh baking going on in the house.

Tink Exciting to have such a short count down to warm weather and family fun! Hope work went well today.

Mac I hope the rain stops soon for you. I hear you on the no sleep before a trip. I am lucky if I get a couple of hours. I am busy doing  things to the last minute. 

Robo I am glad you enjoyed your granddaughter's graduation and dinner sounds great! Thanks for the good luck wishes with college acceptance. I have remembering when she was just starting Kindergarten now she is graduating high school.

Charade Hot chocolate anytime is awesome. I use to use the instant than started doing it with milk yum!!... I hope the snow isn't too bad for you to get around tomorrow. 

Monykalyn I hope the ACT scores come out with what she wants. I feel the same way these days about going out to late! The pic is so cool I have never seen something like that before.

Patty I hope the painting went well! I hear you 30's and 40's with sun for me I will take even though I wish it was another 40 degrees hotter. I hope the cold spell doesn't last too long while your down there.

Tgrgrl The girls dance sounds really fun! Glad that you were able to get in a Santa visit even though the outfits weren't your preference. I totally use to be like that, I have to say Liv is very old fashioned with her clothes which is fine with me I hope the storms weren't too bad.

Squirlz Schumi and Keishashadow hope you guys all had good trips! Schumi I hope your son was okay to fly back today

Have a great night!!


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> saw that there was no line for Santa ( Christmas miracle!) so I pushed the girls towards him for a quick visit & photo ( for the low price of $24.99, plus tax, ouch), taking a deep breath to not freak that they were in their black dance leotards & not cute holiday outfits. Whatever, I have to let it go. It was now or never this year.



I bet it was a cute picture - 2 dancers with Santa.



Squirlz said:


> Packing is just about done. Tying up loose ends so we can leave tomorrow



Have a great trip.



bobbie68 said:


> Last year was the first year we put up a real tree in many years. We have always had bad luck with the cats. Last year went good and I was so happy. This year we got to little ones running around and it won't be good, so I broke down and ordered a small artificial tree. I figure I will need it for Florida anyway, this way less mess this year. I hope I like it



I’ve only had a real tree once and never with the cat. When we go to FL in December we either put up a small tree or sometimes no tree at all.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade Hot chocolate anytime is awesome. I use to use the instant than started doing it with milk yum!!... I hope the snow isn't too bad for you to get around tomorrow.



I’m going to make it with Hershey’s cocoa and real milk and a little cream. I have peppermint to add to B’s and peanut butter chips to put in mine. I don’t think I’m going anywhere tomorrow.


We have at least 9 inches and the snow is still falling.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, you hit it big, Charade.  Our chance now is 100 percent, no snow, just above freezing for most of the daylight hours tomorrow, and a dry stretch starting.  When we do get a chance of rain, will be an 8 day run without wet.  Nice.  Good time for hot chocolate, yum.  Might as well relax, and hope you do not loose power.  We go below freezing later tonight, once again.  Joy.  As little one says, it’s cold.  Yes it is.  Wind chills make it feel like low 20’s.  

South is no fun with snow. When we were stationed in NC, a little bit of snow, lots of accidents, spin outs, and sliders.  Locals rarely had all season, let alone winter tires.  We both grew up driving in snow, and have always kept all season tires on our vehicles, no matter where located. 

All boxed, and wrapped up.  Lots of home made presents ready.  Gave some to DM to give out too.  We tried some new to us, like fruit cake cookies (older one really liked them, and know what to do with them better next time), Citrus biscotti (orange and lemon flavor - too much work, and does not make a lot, but great tasting), and spicy, cheesy mixed nuts.  May do the nuts again, easy enough to make and taste good, but they are expensive to make.  Hehe, little one decorated her three house wide mansion and snake ginger bread cut outs.  All were fun to decorate; the rest were single houses, two sizes, and men. Made 3 dozen more chocolate chip cookies.  I think we all had one, but they were bagged up too.  Can never have enough chocolate.   

Was going to make steak, but after the run to stock the house for the week, we ended up with other. Pasta and chicken.  Will do the steak for dinner tomorrow.  

Now just relaxing, and getting ready for work and school tomorrow.  I think I need another short week.  Hmm, will determine that tomorrow.  Thinking a two or three day week would be fine.  Maybe even a one.  Hmmm.

And countdown is less than month now.  Woot!  And of course, the one, and maybe only time we will be visiting Potter parks in January, and no celebrations of the boy this year.  Oh well.  And March, Schumi?  Hmm, I really want to see Mardi Gras and ride on a float.  Ack, now I need to look at pocketbook, airfare, and hotel.  Having an AP, I need to get the most out of it.  Sigh.

Hey, at least you got Santa pictures, Tgrgrl.  Bet they were still cute.  And yeah, I would have bought the overpriced pictures too.  Older one wanted nothing to do with sitting with Santa, or any dressed character, for years when young.  I like seeing kids dressed up in holiday outfits at the mall, and always take a peek when it is pet day with Santa.


----------



## tink1957

Hi Lynne, mac, Robo, charade, squirlz, monyk, patty,  tgrgrl, bobbie and anyone else who is reading along  hope you're all having a great night.

I got off at 3 today and went to get a pedicure and waxing after work...thought I would get some shopping done afterwards since I had 2 hours before it started to get dark (I can't drive at night). It took all 2 hours for a simple pedicure and wax so no shopping for me.  I arrived home and the satellite was out again so I crawled under the deck to make sure Jack hadn't been chewing again.  It looked okay but the area where the pipe was taped together was bent but not chewed up so I did all the usual fixes and still no signal.  I called directv and the earliest they can come is Wednesday morning so no TV for 3 days.  

Sorry to be a downer but I just had to vent.

Hope tomorrow gets better....this vacation can't come soon enough.


----------



## Lynne G

That stinks Tink.  Hope you can get the satellite fixed soon than 3 days.  Yeah, sometimes my pedicure can take longer than I wanted too, like 2 hours.  Here, sun sets before 5pm.  I can drive in dark, but do not like to do as much now. Am sure you can shop another day.  All are having longer hours as the days get closer to Christmas, most will be open earlier and later hours.  Hope what you needed can be bought tomorrow.  Hope you have a day off coming, and will send mummy dust that time goes quick until vacation day.


----------



## macraven

_Tink....3 days before they can come out?
Don’t you leave on Thursday?

I hope Direct tv has a cancellation so they can work you in earlier

3 days is too long to go without tv...


When we moved to Georgia, we had to get TV set up quickly
(Basketball season)

We signed up for dish and got their satellite disc

After our one year contract was up, we cancelled and went with cable tv

Now when it rains, we always have tv_


----------



## tink1957

I'm hoping it's just the wet weather that has it out but who knows?  we can't get cable here in the sticks or I would have it by now.

I'm watching a dvd now of Avengers Civil War so at least I have that and the dis to keep me entertained.

Yes Lynne, I can shop on my lunch break since Walmart is next door.  It's just for a few pretrip things and stocking stuffers so it will be fine.  I don't have a day off until our trip starts on Thursday.  

Only 4 more days


----------



## Lynne G

You know when it's cold.  DH actually remarked it was cold out.  Yeah, hon, 25 does make it feel cold.  

But hey, the sun is making it sunny out today, even if the clouds are trying hard to block it.  But yeah,  

And hey, a hehe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- yeah, as I said, 25 this morning.  Light weight winter coat on.  Well, that and heated seats, and 78 degrees on the car heater.  


Lest your Monday is not funny yet, here's another hehe,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Sounds like Tink's place.  LOL (not really, having no TV or internet stinks)

Finally, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -or tea, then I'll raise my hand.   On number 2 and going for 3 cups of tea so far.  I need to be where's it warm.  Yay!  Tink has a 4 day countdown.

Okay, have to really end with a last funny,



A specific post.  Yeah, I know, more tea is needed.  Later homies.  Stay warm, hope all are healthy, and happy.

  counting down.......15 is the number.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne and in 15 days the word snow won’t exist in your vocabulary _


----------



## Lynne G

Actually it may, Mac.  That's the countdown to Christmas Day.  We'll be enjoying the FLA sun, and no snow, 14 days after Christmas.   No family holiday trip this year.  Next year, already have RPR booked for end of year.  I know, even if we all cruise then, we'll still have to visit Harry's parks.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> We have at least 9 inches and the snow is still falling.



Eek- that's more than we have on the ground! Hope the weather turns better!



tink1957 said:


> Hope tomorrow gets better....this vacation can't come soon enough.



Only 3 more days!!!




Lynne G said:


> counting down.......15 is the number



 Yay!!!

Happy Monday all!!


----------



## Charade67

The snow is over. I think it finally stopped around midnight. We probably got somewhere between 9 and 12 inches. Everyone in my house is staying home today.



Lynne G said:


> South is no fun with snow. When we were stationed in NC, a little bit of snow, lots of accidents, spin outs, and sliders. Locals rarely had all season, let alone winter tires. We both grew up driving in snow, and have always kept all season tires on our vehicles, no matter where located.



Where in NC were you? It snowed the first winter we lived in NC. B was only 3 and it was her first snow. We ended up spending 2 hours outside in the snow that day.



tink1957 said:


> I arrived home and the satellite was out again so I crawled under the deck to make sure Jack hadn't been chewing again. It looked okay but the area where the pipe was taped together was bent but not chewed up so I did all the usual fixes and still no signal. I called directv and the earliest they can come is Wednesday morning so no TV for 3 days.



On no. Hope you can get that fixed sooner. 



Lynne G said:


> And hey, a hehe,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- yeah, as I said, 25 this morning. Light weight winter coat on.



This picture is so true. When I lived in Miami people would complain that it was freezing when the temps got close to 
70 or lower.



pattyw said:


> Eek- that's more than we have on the ground! Hope the weather turns better!


We are supposed to have some sun and temps in the 40s this week.

I guess I am going to have to help dh shovel some snow. He put ice melt on the driveway, but it was no match for yesterday’s storm.


----------



## Lynne G

We were in Ft. Bragg, Charade.  Before kids.  Glad to hear all home, with that amount of snow.  Yep, have to help DH shovel too, when we get snow.  I get the job of clearing off cars too.  

So sunny right now.  What? 37 degrees.  Yeah, no frostbite, but warm coat on, with those sunglasses.

Airfare and rental car booked.  57 in Orlando right now.  Better be at least in the high 70's next month.  No matter, will still pack a bathing suit or two.  Hey we will go to VB at least once.

Almost done shopping.  No more baking, that's for sure.  Decided you homies already wrapping, decided to start this week.  I like bags, put the gift in, fluffy the tissue paper, and it's wrapped.  We recycle those bags too.  I have an old Mouse one that's a huge fabric one, and that comes out every holiday season time.  Sometimes I have it, sometimes another family member does.  Gosh, it's December all!  From one holiday to another, woot!  

Quiet for a Monday, just the way I like it.  School buses still make the commute a tad longer.  Like 10 to 15 minutes longer when school is in session.


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking in too. Avoiding boss as I gave notice over weekend. Hate this part-obviously wouldn't leave if happy...ugh. Gave long notice til start full with new company though. Think 27 months is shortest I've stayed with a job...she will be in town on Wednesday and wants to talk...

Did some shopping last night-from the comfort of my couch. Kids nearly done. Need to order some Universal GC for the ones who are coming, and just a check for the one who isn't. Flight prices with Frontier aren't bad at all right now if she wanted to come for a couple days (~$150 RT) especially flying into JAX and out of MCO.

Eek Tink hope the dish people can come sooner! Like mac-we changed to cable this year (after 10+ years with Direct tv). It is nice to watch the weather when the storms hit- especially with tornado season. Have weather radio but that just gives the warnings/watches.

Charade-wow-you guys got all the snow we didn't I guess!!
I am with Lynne-better be warmer in Orlando this year than last year!!



bobbie68 said:


> Six Flags for Holiday in the Park.


 Sounds fun! but brrrrr. We haven't had season passes to Silver Dollar city in a few years, but we would go several times this time of year to see the shows/lights. Usually too cold for many rides-even if temps allowed for operation; going 60 mph when its 45 degrees out on a coaster is cold cold cold!


sigh-lunch over...


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> We were in Ft. Bragg, Charade.



My father was stationed there when he and Mom met. My mom is from Raeford, NC.

We got the driveway cleared. This is the only time of the year when I miss Miami. B’s school is closed tomorrow. I will probably go to work though I have a feeling that many of our clients won’t show.


----------



## Lynne G

That is so cool Charade.  Nope, we are both from suburbs here, where we met in school.  Followed him, but not to Korea, as I was pregnant with older one, and wanted him born here.

Guess B is happy to have another day off.  Little one would like that, just not the snow.  She is feeling better, had a prescription, but it is almost done, which is good, though it makes her sleepy. 

Made delicious thick, strip steaks on the grill.  Good thing the grill is right by the door.  Cold is the word for today.


----------



## Squirlz

Sitting in a hotel near Leesburg FL, just had a nice visit with my 94 year old Mom.  We went to Cracker Barrel and got ridiculous amounts of food.  There is a microwave in our room so we brought back 2 boxes full of chicken and dumplins (their spelling) biscuits, mac and cheese and hash browns.  As we were getting our stuff out of the trunk at the hotel a young couple walked up and asked if there was anything they could do for us...wash our windows, carry our luggage..he said they didn't want a handout, they were just trying to earn enough money to eat at the Ruby Tuesdays next door.  So Molly gave him the leftovers.  He said "Seriously?" and thanked us over and over.  It was cool.


----------



## macraven

_That’s a super nice thing that you did squirlz!_


----------



## Lynne G

Very nice of you Squirtz, and also nice you had a nice visit with your mom.

Well, another balmy start.  24 degrees out.  Darn it, ice scrapper needed again.  But hey, I can see the stars.  Took a longer than I thought shower this morning.  Last night, I just could not feel warm.  Fell asleep on the couch, and woke up when older one said, mom, it's 11:30, I'm going to bed.  Yeah, and I'm right behind ya.  Next thing ya know, I'm like where's the alarm?  And then alarm goes off.  Sweater on, here's hoping the inside temp is warmer than yesterday.  We all know a Monday can be either a little too cold, or a little too hot.  Tea is already on it's second cup.  Sigh.  The cold.  Not particularly liking it. 

But hey, what will warm you up, is to add jalapenos to your tacos.  Schumi would like that.  Yes, homies, Taco Tuesday is upon us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac may be seen at Taco Bell today, as it's a Tuesday.  I think they still have those rolled chicken tacos, so a spotting of her is in the cards.  Me, maybe.  There is yummy steak left over, so steak tacos?  Maybe, that is, unless older one, who's now finished school, is home today, and hungry.  Kindly let little one take his car to school.  Don't think he's that kind to his sister though, it just means he doesn't have to do the taxi service by taking her to school, and gets to sleep in.  --- see why he was up at 11:30 last night.  

With that, pictures are needed, as pictures can be a better reminder of what day it is:






  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But lest you forget, here's a wish that:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I hope so, for all homies.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning. I’m going to head out to work soon. Hopefully there isn’t too much ice on the roads. 21 degrees right now, but supposed to get up to 42.


----------



## pattyw

So nice of you Squirlz!! 

Ick on needing the ice scraper, Lynne! It's a balmy 27 here! Luckily, my windshield wasn't frozen this morning We're going to see the 40's by Thursday!! Pool day!

Have a great Taco Tuesday all!!


----------



## macraven

_So nice to have temps of 42 than 21 charade

Pattyw, hope your area warms up to !


We are predicted to be in the 50’s this week
and hope no more rain _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _So nice to have temps of 42 than 21 charade
> 
> Pattyw, hope your area warms up to !
> 
> 
> We are predicted to be in the 50’s this week
> and hope no more rain _



Anything above freezing is a blessing!  Come on El Nino- give us a mild winter! 

Yay for 50's Mac!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning SANS family ...Popping into say hi and see how everyone is.

It was a cold start here this morning only 20 would love to be doing this right now . It should reach low 40's today or tomorrow. Anyway the band Christmas concert was last night. It was very nice and enjoyed it very much. Everyone played great there were a few instrument mishaps but everything was fixed.. 

Today is catching up on stuff and trying to stay warm till I get a hot flash  then I have to get cold.

I think tonight's dinner will be pumpkin sauce over pasta with chicken. It is nice and easy and a cheat dinner. I think I will run up to Big Y they have a nice sale on steak for tomorrow.

Speaking of taco Tuesday. I drive by the new Taco Bell every day and it is getting closer to opening. The teens are very happy about  this. My side of town doesn't have as much for take out.

Monykalyn I hear you on the cold cold cold at the parks. A couple of years ago we were at 6 flags in NJ on my favorite giga coaster in 32 degrees. I have never been that cold. We were going about 80 mph. I didn't know icicles could be so brutal on the face ... but the lights were really pretty I hope you can have a couple of more comfortable weeks at your old job. It is such an awful feeling to be like that. Good luck!

Squirlz What a great way to help out someone in need . We have a gentleman here at one of our Dunkin and he is out there all the time. He seems like a nice guy and instead of giving money Brian buys him food and he is very appreciative. You can tell that he is genuine in his need. It stinks that  people have to worry about their families and themselves getting hurt just to help people. Nice to hear you had a nice visit with your mom

Patty ... It's getting close!! Yay!!  I had that frost on my car window this morning. 

Mac If you do the border run today I hope you enjoy it and your weather is good for you!

Charade glad your storm is over and 42 could melt some of that stuff. I hope the roads weren't too icy. It's funny when Liv was little I wished for snow days now I do the "go  to school dance"  because I want them to get earlier in June. 

Lynne Great way to stay warm is with tea ... LOL that's always a good reason to let someone borrow your car. I hope you got nice warm with your shower. 

 to all the SANS family is absent this morning. I hope everyone is having a nice day in whatever they may do!!!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I think tonight's dinner will be pumpkin sauce over pasta with chicken



That sounds good! Please share your recipe!



bobbie68 said:


> We have a gentleman here at one of our Dunkin and he is out there all the time. He seems like a nice guy and instead of giving money Brian buys him food and he is very appreciative. You can tell that he is genuine in his need.



That's so nice of Brian!


----------



## Charade67

Made it to work this morning.  The roads were very icy. The streets were cleaned pretty well, but not the parking spaces. I managed to get one fairly close to the door though. We are supposed to have sun for the next few days and then warmer and rainy for the weekend. Hopefully all the snow will be gone by then.



bobbie68 said:


> Anyway the band Christmas concert was last night. It was very nice and enjoyed it very much. Everyone played great there were a few instrument mishaps


B’s concert was supposed to be tonight,  but it is getting rescheduled to Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. I am hoping for Wednesday.  If it is on Tuesday then she will have to miss her piano lesson unless we are able to reschedule.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, glad to hear you safely arrived.  Icy roads are definitely not a fun ride.  Hoping the sun and warmer temps rid you of the snow.  Will be sloppy with all the melting and rain.  We get a chance of rain tomorrow night, and then better chances as the week ends.  Went for a lunchtime walk.  32 degrees out.  Yay!  Freezing.  But full sun, though a breeze, so hat and gloves are the fashion needed with the sunglasses.  Sad to say.  LOL  I need 80's right now.

It's a what for dinner.  Both my kids, and probably me too, would not like the pumpkin sauce Bobbie.  We like the old stand by, tomato based, and either my made or certain brands are the only choices.  Little one is mighty fond of pasta.  I guess it's from the numerous pasta parties held at end of school soccer these past 3 years.  Me, I like pasta because it's an easy meal.  And a cheap one too, as I always try to find the pasta on sale.  Hey, I think I have some chicken in the freezer, if no one has gotten to it, may be it's not taco night, but chicken parm, and pasta.  Little one will not eat the chicken though.  That's okay, both the men in my house are good at finishing off anything left over.  Which as predicted, no steak to be found when I come home.  Older one found some rolls I bought the other day, so steak sandwich was on the menu for lunch.  Complained he was without a car, but I reminded him, taxi service is part of that deal.  Growl is all I got, and then was told he could go to the store for me, when little one gets home.  Another growl.  I did pick up some lunch stuff for him during my walk.  Smart grocery store built it's store right across the street, and we have a full sized refrigerator, so it makes it might nice to do some family grocery shopping during lunch time, instead of a stop on the way home.  Only thing, I forget sometimes, to bring it home.  Then a change in dinner plans is usually needed.

It looks so lovely out.  Bright, beautiful sun, but nope that thermometer doesn't lie.  Warmth from the sun is not helping.  




    And of course, need a dog meme:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and he's right.  LOL


 Large cup of coffee, hot.  Yep, I need caffeine.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
Was hoping you would post by now to let us know you made it back home safely

Hope all is fine for you, Tom and Kyle _


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Hump Day!  Yep, there are camels that like the cold.  Not me, but an even balmier 32 start to the day, at least gives a small smile.  Just a quick scrape of the windows, and woot, not much traffic, though the last 2 blocks.  People move!  

Schumi, I hope the trip home was uneventful, and hope Kyle has recovered from the ick he caught the other day.  

I thought the shirt was mostly black.  Yeah, when I get in good light, nope, mostly dark purple.  It's always hard to determine dark blue, dark purple and black when dressing way before sunrise, sometimes.

With that, have a wonderful day.  Friday is coming into focus, and well, it means another week is going by,  and then it's Christmas! 

 - Cheers- enjoy your tea or coffee, and lots of it.


----------



## Lynne G

and remember  , get those gingerbread houses made.  We did.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi
> Was hoping you would post by now to let us know you made it back home safely
> 
> Hope all is fine for you, Tom and Kyle _



Thanks mac........did mean to pop in earlier....


Well, we made it back home and in one piece.........but we all look like extras from the Walking Dead! 

Came back to flu........real flu. 

Started on the plane and we all felt dreadful........we were all fine in the morning of the day we left.......even Kyle was feeling much better........ but by time we got on the plane we all felt bad, Kyle slept the whole way......

Somehow managed to drive all the way home and then we’ve all been in bed since......

Kyle thankfully is the healthiest of us all, which is good as he’s back at work tomorrow........We won’t be going far....had a grocery shop delivered yesterday and just ordered a full weeks shop to be delivered tomorrow.....

But, we had a fabulous trip.......one really cold day wasn’t too bad.......the rest of the time it was beautiful.......we love the parks this time of year......so lovely and very festive......

Few things we didn’t get to do this time, but this was a short trip............and we do plan to go back next year at the same time.....

But, starting to slightly improve.......flu sucks! Forgot how exhausted it makes you......

I haven’t read the posts I missed while I was away........but, hope everyone’s good.......


----------



## macraven

_Morning morning time
Lynne opened the day for us

Temps are changing and hope all have ten degrees higher than yesterday 

Now we have to send the doggies out to find Janet aka Keisha 


Was about to post this and saw another homie posted while I was writing

Schumi is here!
Hooray, woot

Oops
They are sickies, oh no 

Carole, hang in there and you and Tom rest/sleep as much as you can

Hope you all feel better reql soon!

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Morning morning time
> Lynne opened the day for us
> 
> Temps are changing and hope all have ten degrees higher than yesterday
> 
> Now we have to send the doggies out to find Janet aka Keisha
> 
> 
> Was about to post this and saw another homie posted while I was writing
> 
> Schumi is here!
> Hooray, woot
> 
> Oops
> They are sickies, oh no
> 
> Carole, hang in there and you and Tom rest/sleep as much as you can
> 
> Hope you all feel better reql soon!
> _



Yep......we honestly look like we’ve been dug up!!

Sleep is good.........

And for the first time I’m not up to date with laundry.......... it’s all washed.......just not ironed nor put away! It’s giving me angst just thinking about it sat in laundry room!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Sick bay alert for Schumi's house.  Real Flu.  Oh my, sending lots of mummy dust and well wishes to you all.  Glad to hear Kyle is feeling better.  Dreadful flight when not feeling well.

Morning Mac.  Hope you are feeling better too, and that blood pressure is not out of whack anymore.  

Time for lots of tea, sweater on top of sweater.  Why so cool inside?  Water dispenser is happy, at least.  All using the hot tap.  

Hey Patty, hope you are feeling good and warm.  Woot!  A one day count is yours now.  Safe travels, my friend. And keep that heat for the second and third week of January, please.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> I thought the shirt was mostly black. Yeah, when I get in good light, nope, mostly dark purple. It's always hard to determine dark blue, dark purple and black when dressing way before sunrise, sometimes.



Yep- many times I've mixed the wrong colors and went to work! and put a shirt on inside out! 



schumigirl said:


> But, starting to slightly improve.......flu sucks! Forgot how exhausted it makes you......



Hope you all feel better soon!






Happy Wednesday all!!


----------



## macraven

_We have two homies heading South tomorrow/soon
Tink and pattyw 

Safe travels to all_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Hey Patty, hope you are feeling good and warm. Woot! A one day count is yours now. Safe travels, my friend. And keep that heat for the second and third week of January, please.



Thanks, Lynne!!  

Yep- hoping that January brings record heat to Orlando! hey- make that record heat for all of us!



macraven said:


> _We have two homies heading South tomorrow/soon
> Tink and pattyw
> 
> Safe travels to all_



Thanks, Mac! Plane takes off at 4:25pm tomorrow! Have our Southwest drink coupons all ready to go!


----------



## Charade67

Boring day at work today. We are still recovering from the snow. B had another day off school today and her winter band concert has been postponed until next Wednesday. 



Lynne G said:


> I thought the shirt was mostly black. Yeah, when I get in good light, nope, mostly dark purple. It's always hard to determine dark blue, dark purple and black when dressing way before sunrise, sometimes.


I have to be careful about that now that dh is home on break and is still sleeping when I get ready for work. I hate trying to get dressed in the dark. I try to remember to set out clothes the night before. 



schumigirl said:


> Came back to flu........real flu.


 So sorry to hear this. Sending get well wishes your way. 



pattyw said:


> Plane takes off at 4:25pm tomorrow!


 I wish I could be on that plane too and get away from this snow and cold. 

I’m thinking about being crazy and going to the mall this weekend. I have a few more things to buy and then I am done.


----------



## Lynne G

Not crazy, Charade.  Next week-end will be more crowded.

Yay!  Checked airfare and rental, and both went down.  More money to fly again in the Spring, I guess.  And hey, only a few dollars in the rental drop, every dollar counts.  Less than a month now.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I have a few more things to buy and then I am done.



Great news! and a relief to have your shopping done!



Lynne G said:


> Yay! Checked airfare and rental, and both went down. More money to fly again in the Spring, I guess. And hey, only a few dollars in the rental drop, every dollar counts. Less than a month now.



 Always wonderful news to save some$$$ - to put towards another trip!

Busy night of cleaning up the house and packing! Maybe a burger or taco run on the way home. 

34 degrees now- long range forecast shows temps above freezing! Yay! wishing for a green Christmas!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Patty, one with short sleeves on as well.  We have had the range.  From 50's and clear, to 20's with and without snow or rain.

Safe travels to you too Tink!  Have a swim around the pool at CB.  Pictures, please.  Love the holiday decor that the Dark Side does.


----------



## Squirlz

First day in the parks went great.  A little chilly at first but warmed up nicely.  Molly crocheted a Sneetch and brought it with us for photo ops.


----------



## Charade67

School will be open tomorrow. Yay!! They will be on a 2 hour delay. More good news - mid term exams are cancelled for all classes except for the dual enrolled ones.  B only has one  exam to worry about. 

I love the Sneetch. It kind of makes me think of the Flat Stanley project. Several years ago we hosted a Flat Juliette Gordon Low for a Girl Scout troop. We took her everywhere with us for several weeks. Got some great picture while on vacation.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh my gosh @Squirlz  LOVE this pics!! Cute Sneetch!!! Does she have an Etsy shop LOL?
Cannot express how grateful I am that this day is over. At least it was 50+degrees and sunny. Will have to hose off patio tomorrow if rain isn't enough-the hens have had free reign and they have left "bombs" all over. Probably doesnt help that ole softy me has been making an oatmeal/scratch mix for them on cold mornings.
Nice to not have to worry about exams  for B Charade!


bobbie68 said:


> I didn't know icicles could be so brutal on the face ... but the lights were really pretty I hope you can have a couple of more comfortable weeks at your old job. It is such an awful feeling to be like that. Good luck!


Ok the icicles made me laugh!  yeah glad today is over.


Charade67 said:


> The roads were very icy


 EEK why I dislike winter. Did you have clients show up?



Lynne G said:


> And a cheap one too, as I always try to find the pasta on sale.


 Yes I tend to stock up when sales hit. Several months ago Hy-Vee had a sale of $1 per box of pasta plus 1cent off for gas per box. Let's just say-gas was super cheap, and I had pasta for ... oh... quite a while LOL.



Lynne G said:


> Only thing, I forget sometimes, to bring it home. Then a change in dinner plans is usually needed.


 I would forget all the time!



pattyw said:


> and put a shirt on inside out!


 Supposed to be good luck! Safe travels and hope it warms up! Been stalking the weather for our trip - even though it will probably change 18 times between now and then!



Charade67 said:


> I have to be careful about that now that dh is home on break and is still sleeping when I get ready for work. I hate trying to get dressed in the dark. I try to remember to set out clothes the night before.


 Yeah-now that it is slow for DH for a couple weeks have same issue-my walk in closet is in the bathroom (his is off bedroom-which totally sucks when he has to be the one to get up early-he switched the light switch from outside the door to inside the closet at least) so that helps. But my dresser is in bedroom and I never remember to get my socks the night before!!!


My club party was Monday-the beer we made was really good-at least the 2 varieties that I tried. We made 3 varieties starting with a light, medium IPA, and a porter. Have a 6 pack in fridge for later. Between chili made on sunday, and leftovers haven't had to cook yet. Thinking potato soup I can make in crockpot for tomorrow. The Teen Christmas party we sponsor is tomorrow night, but only really need help with set up so will go do that. Then Hubs club party Friday, friends Bday party on Saturday...

And switched hotel-Hyatt House opened up-was full up the last few weeks I've been checking. No parking fee, breakfast included, and saves about $500 over CBBR, for a 1 bedroom suite. Decided to be fiscally responsible (more $ for future trip), but sad about giving up CBBR.  Ah well-next trip! But family will be happier with the space.  

Also booked Las Vegas trip for January! Haven't been back to Vegas in a few years so looking forward to hitting up favorites again. Don't actually gamble much, but there is so much to see/do without gambling.

Think it may be early bed for me...


----------



## Squirlz

Monykalyn said:


> Oh my gosh @Squirlz  LOVE this pics!! Cute Sneetch!!! Does she have an Etsy shop LOL?



No, she does it for relaxation.  There are too many hours involved to actually profit from it.


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> EEK why I dislike winter. Did you have clients show up?


 We didn’t have anyone Monday (but one of the therapists came in anyway), but most of the Tuesday and Wednesday clients showed.



Monykalyn said:


> Also booked Las Vegas trip for January! Haven't been back to Vegas in a few years so looking forward to hitting up favorites again. Don't actually gamble much, but there is so much to see/do without gambling.



Dh wants to do a Christmas trip to Vegas sometime. I have been there only once, and that was back in 2000 right after I found out I was expecting B. Dh goes every year for a broadcasting convention.


----------



## tink1957

Just popping in to say hi before I try to sleep for a few hours...have to be at the airport for a 6:15 am flight so we leave in 5 hours.

Sorry to hear you all came back with the flu Carole...hope you feel better soon.

Time for bed  good night everyone...sweet dreams.


----------



## macraven

_Squirlz tell Molly she impressed us with that sneetch

If she ever wants a second career, I’m first in line for placing an order



Vicky, have safe travels and enjoy your mother daughter vacation 

Don’t forget to pack gloves..


To all the other homies, thinking of you all
_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Tink, hope you got some shut eye, and now enjoying a start to your trip.  Safe travel this morning, and have a great time.  

Patty, hope your trip today goes well too, and you're enjoying family time once again, later today.  

Woot, the temperature is climbing, still not out of the 30's, but hey, a 37 degree start is appreciated.  Above freezing start, yay.  But that means rain.  Better than snow, I have to say.  Weather report:  do your holiday traditions today.  It will be cloudy, and warmer as the day goes on.  Then the low arrives, and rain comes later on Friday.  Saturday will be a wash out, and the rain continues into Sunday.  My comment:  Another soggy weekend.  That's okay, it's a weekend.  

With that, drink up homies.  Thirsty, Throwback Thursday is upon us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 hehe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

, I'm learning.  Put a turtleneck under the sweater.  Yeah, that and a lots of tea day, I can already feel it.  

Hope all are feeling better, including Schumi, Mac and Wendy.  And each and every homie, have a rocking good Thursday, throwing back a drink or two, or three... 












 Yep, .


----------



## Monykalyn

Throwing back the coffee now @Lynne G    Rain here later today too, with cooler temps.  We've had a couple nicer days, so guess it needs to balance out.
Hope everyone has a great Thursday and safe travels to our "yay-I'm-starting-vacay-today" peeps!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone heading out has a great trip...….


Cold here outside...….although haven't been out the door since we got home. Got dental appointment tomorrow so will have to wiggle myself out the door then...…..

Both of us are still loaded with cold...….but, thankfully Kyle is better and he`s back to work today...…got our full week`s grocery shop being delivered this afternoon......saves doing that. 

Was supposed to be going up to Scotland this weekend for a family celebration...….that ain`t happening......staying in where it`s warm and watch a lot of tv. 

Have a great Wednesday………...


----------



## macraven

_Hope Schumi and Tom feel better soon
It’s not like that she stays at home this long so we know they are still under the weather 

Tomorrow starts the weekend
Hope Lynne and others in the area get warmer temps and sunshine 

Decent day here and also for the weekend coming up

My guess is charade’s temps are improving today and her roads have easier travel on them 

I think Monyk is the next in line for vacation 

Have a better day than yesterday homies!_


----------



## Charade67

Quick post while I’m on lunch break. It’s another boring day at work. It has been so cold in the office lately. I turned up the heat, but it doesn’t seem to be helping much. 



tink1957 said:


> Just popping in to say hi before I try to sleep for a few hours...have to be at the airport for a 6:15 am flight so we leave in 5 hours.


 Have a great trip. 



macraven said:


> My guess is charade’s temps are improving today and her roads have easier travel on them


 It is supposed to get up to 48 today. 49 and rain on Saturday, so hopefully the snow will melt quicker. 

If all goes well I should be finished with all of my Christmas shopping this weekend. I just have a few more things to get.  Thinking about taking the drive out to Roanoke to do my shopping. While I’m out there I can also use my coupon for a free Red Robin burger.


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> Molly crocheted a Sneetch



Beautiful!



Monykalyn said:


> Safe travels and hope it warms up



Thanks!!



Monykalyn said:


> And switched hotel-Hyatt House opened up-was full up the last few weeks I've been checking. No parking fee, breakfast included, and saves about $500 over CBBR, for a 1 bedroom suite. Decided to be fiscally responsible (more $ for future trip), but sad about giving up CBBR. Ah well-next trip! But family will be happier with the space.
> 
> Also booked Las Vegas trip for January!



 Space on a family vacay is important and saving $$ is great!!  More $$ for Vegas!!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope your trip today goes well too, and you're enjoying family time once again, later today.



Thanks!!



schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone heading out has a great trip...….



Thanks! Sending healing wishes to you and Tom!!

We're on the plane!!  Finally a chance to catch up on the computer!! Have my snack and ordered my sparkling wine!! We land at 7 pm!!

Hope everyone has a great evening!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Quite a few homies now enjoying parks and families.  Have a great time, and pictures, please.  A warm Christmas is perfect.

With that, got up a little earlier, large cup of coffee handed out as I drove through, and wahoo, everyone is sleeping in, parking lot is pretty much empty, and why thank you, door even held open for me.  Yeah, and I promptly put on my sweater.  Yeah, a bit warmer today, but can't say that for the inside.  But yes, ladies and gents, it's a Friday! 






  Yep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








, but so does the rain.  


Snow Ball dance is tonight.  Warned to wear shoes that does not care get wet.  And yes, the dress was bought last night.  7:30pm, mom, want to got to the mall.  Little one, you have no dress you can wear again?  Sigh, what the hell is all this traffic at 7;45pm.  Ack, the parking lot is packed.  Good job, little one, she is a great backing in driver.  I liked the green one, she ended up with a port wine colored one.  Marked down, no need to alter, sold.  And she'd better wear sliders. Will be a nice quiet night then.  DH will be late, I'm sure, so it will be older one and me.  Perfect, particularly if it is raining.  Older one can pick up.  Thinking pizza or cheese steaks. Or both.  Depends on what type of pizza.  

Good Morning!  Happy Friday!  

 

  see ya in 11 days, Santa.


----------



## macraven

_Yippee - it’s Friday!
All the homies are happy 


Not that a day in the week matters to me as I don’t hold down a job outside the house
(Everyday is Friday to me)_


----------



## pattyw

Hi guys! Checking in from Sea World! Drizzling now- bad storm moving in later!! Heading back to the hotel soon-DIS meet before dinner! Having a drink with Squirlz and Tink!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, sorry to hear of the bad weather, Patty.  But wahoo for a DISmeet with drinks.  Hope SW was fun.  

Hope Squirlz and Tink are also having fun, even if the weather is not cooperating.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Aw, sorry to hear of the bad weather, Patty.  But wahoo for a DISmeet with drinks.  Hope SW was fun.
> 
> Hope Squirlz and Tink are also having fun, even if the weather is not cooperating.



Thanks, Lynne! We had a fun afternoon!

 
Shamu is sporting his Santa hat!

Pretty tree!


----------



## Squirlz

Sprinkles occasionally today, didn't keep us from anything.  Watched the Grinch show during the worst of it.  Going to the H rd Rock soon for a drink with the others.


----------



## tink1957

Had a good time in spite of the sprinkles too.  Rode Rip, Fallon since Danielle had never rode, Mummy and MiB.  Took a survey to get out of the rain and got 2, $20 gift cards so it paid us to go today.  More souvenirs for us.  

Looking forward to our meet up tonight.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## pattyw

Had a wonderful time tonight! Met Squirlz and DW , Tink and DD for drinks at the Velvet Lounge!
 So nice to meet them!!

Tink's DD was our photographer!!


----------



## Lynne G

So enjoy seeing and reading live reporting, Tink, Squirlz and Patty.

Nice picture in the lounge all.  

Quiet night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Cold and very wet today, but it should help get rid of the snow. 

Today was a busy day of running errands. After dropping B at school I had to stop by the doctor’s office for blood work.  Next was Target for a Christmas gift for a friend, and then JC Penney to get a blanket for B’s bed. Next was the university bookstore to get the annual Christmas ornament for B.  I stopped at 2 different Dollar Trees looking for a couple of specific items, but both were sold out. I went to the wood furniture store to make a payment on B’s bookcase, and then to Walmart where I found one of the items the Dollar Tree didn’t have. I also stopped by Kroger to pick up a couple of gift cards. (I get extra gas points when I purchase gift cards.) Last of all I stopped by the bank. They had sent me a new debit card for no apparent reason. The bank said it was set up as a business account and they couldn’t find any reason why it was sent to me. They made sure the card wasn’t linked to my checking account and then destroyed it. Weird. The rest of my afternoon was spent having lunch and paying bills. 

Lynne - Discounted and no alterations is the best kind of dress. B has a dance coming up in January. I supposed we should start looking for her a dress over break.

 Patty, Squirlz, Tink - Sorry about the bad weather, but awesome that y’all got to meet. Thanks for the picture. It’s nice to put faces with names. 

I think tomorrow we are going to get new phones. We are planning to change carriers too. Then it’s off to Roanoke to do some more shopping and birthday lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a very busy and productive day Charade.

Yeah, little one looked in her closet again.  Little black dress was calling her name.  It is a good thing she left the tags on.  Then it was a shoe fashion show.  I think she went with gold strappy heels.  I thought she may have wanted the very cheap black heels we picked up in the Orlando outlets, as it was raining.  She likes them, but said heel was too high to dance in.  Head scratch, as I thought all the heels she has, were the same height, none even close to the height of the ones I only wear if I have to.  To be young, LOL.

Ha, older one found the Potter movies DVDs.  Half watching.  Think he is on the third?  We used to watch them a lot, but not as much lately.

Have a nice Friday night! 

Nothing but errands to run, gas and bank tomorrow.  Maybe some wrapping too.  A present for little one came today.  Had to be stealthy.

Rain from light to heavy bands from tonight through Monday.  Just one very wet set of days.  That is okay, at least I can sleep late two days in a row.  Now that is a good way to spend a rainy weekend.


----------



## macraven

_Awesome picture of our homies!

Thank you pattyw for sharing it



Rain most of the day here
But it was about 50 so that’s a trade off for me

Warm rain is better than a cold rain_


----------



## macraven

_Cloudy day but no rain hopefully for me

Upper 50’s tomorrow if that prediction holds true

Hope warm weather for all the homies this weekend

_


----------



## macraven

_I spoke too soon about my weather 
52 and starting to drizzle
Lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, soggy start.  Got gas, now DH needs it, and my card for it.  Then some bill paying and more shopping.  Stuff will come on Monday.  Now brick and mortar shopping.

Have a good Saturday.  Stay dry, and warm.  I think Mac and I actually have the same temperatures, 50’s today.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. Still rainy here, but it is supposed to get close to 50 today. A lot of our snow is gone. 
We will be leaving soon to get new phones then to Roanoke for some shopping and Red Robin. 

This time last year I was packing and getting ready to go to Charlotte, NC to get on a plane to Orlando. Wish I could be there right now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning. I’m only one up so far! Coffee in hand...
Supposed to be fairly warm and mostly sunny this weekend.
Dh’s club party was last night. Always a lot of fun. Got slated caramel Crown Royal in gift exchange.  Bottle didn’t make it out of building as we all shared it. Those Jell-O shot containers work great for small sips.  Headache this am. I went to bed around one, have some friends staying with us and the guys were up late playing foosball.  Probably why they are all still sleeping!

Four more work days this year!
Middle kid wants to take a friend to Wonders of Wildlife museum today- have to go get my pic taken for my pass anyway, and our passes get 2 people in free (just mine and hubs have that option). Haven’t been yet so may spend a couple hours looking around.  Then another party tonite, but friend bday party.  

Great pic Tink, squirlz and Patty! Hope the weather cooperates the rest of the time!

Debating putting on real clothes and going to get donuts to go with my coffee...


----------



## schumigirl

Hey....I know some of those folks in that picture in the Velvet lounge!!! Looking good...…..

caramel crown royal MonyK??? Sounds nice.....we bought the guy who was looking after our home a bottle of the regular CR......love the bottle…...oh enjoy your friends birthday party tonight...….

Doubt I`m going to catch up with the posts I missed......but hope everyone`s good...…..


We have the most miserable day here...….blowing a hoolie, freezing cold and snow to come in later...….can you guess we are staying put for next few days...…..Kyle has a days vacation in for Monday, so really we don`t need to go out till Tuesday...…...groceries all stocked up so we won`t starve...…..it`s 3.30pm and already almost pitch black outside. 

Plan on starting the Christmas movies we watch every year tonight...…...can`t decide whether to do Scrooged...….Trading Places or Christmas Vacation...…...will decide later...…..

Re started trip report......finally......can`t believe how little energy or inclination we`ve had to do anything since we got back...…..jet lag and whatever bug has really zapped us silly!!! Tom is asleep through in sitting room as I type this up....….every time we turn one of us is snoozing!! 

Oh, we met up with Keisha and her mister on the last Friday night of our trip. Dinner in Amatista, then drinks in Strong Water.......…..almost forgot to take a picture...…..it was a lovely evening. Kyle just wasn't well enough to make it that night, and was so disappointed to miss meeting up...…..he was sound asleep when we got back to the suite and we crept in late like naughty teenagers so as not to disturb him...….lol......








Enjoy your Saturday...…...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



 

Great pictures of some of the members of the Sans family. Pattyw and hubby Joe, Squirlz and Molly and Tink. Hope the weather in Orlando is sunny and warm for the rest of your trip. Have a great time.

Get well wishes being sent to Schumi and hubby. Sorry to hear you are not feeling well 

Granddaughter and I made our trip to Nashville. We had a great time. Enjoyed spending time with granddaughter. 
We did some Christmas shopping at the Opry Mills Mall and The Mall at Green Hills. We liked the Mall at Green Hills better.  Might be because it has one of our fav places to eat Cheesecake Factory  and few of our fav stores.

We went over and had a look around the Gaylord Opryland Resort. They had some nice Christmas decorations. Will have to plan to stay longer next visit so we can enjoy some of the fun things to do in Nashville.

Drove back in the rain yesterday and it’s still raining this morning.

Have a good day out shopping Lynne 

Charade have a good time phone shopping. Lots of choices.

To all the other Sans family I have missed have a great Saturday


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. Guess I’m late to the party!  It’s 6c or 45F today (depending on what part of the world you’re in) and overcast. Rain returns in afternoon ugh. We’re in British Columbia. Dodged the massive wind storm yesterday!  But my brother in law was in Whistler and he said winds were 100-150km/hr   Seattle also got it! 

This afternoon my daughters are going out shopping then coming home to help finish decorating. We have the tree up but haven’t done the mantle or put the other decorations up. A bit late this year!  Usually we have everything up the first week in Dec. but youngest (soon to be 29) had final exams and papers to get in so things had to wait. She was upset we didn’t wait for her to put up the tree lol.
While the girls are out I’ll start wrapping so they can’t snoop!  Yes, at 29 & 33 they still snoop! 

Robo- love Cheesecake Factory!  One of our fav places to eat when in the US.  Cracker Barrel too!

Getting ready to have breakfast, enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## macraven

_Welcome Sue M !



So glad you joined in here

Don’t be a stranger and come back to play with us_


----------



## tink1957

Welcome Sue! 

Getting ready for the Orlando Informer meetup tonight...should be fun since we've got the parks to ourselves from 8 to 1:30 am with food included

Oops, it posted before I was ready.

Thanks to Patty for the meetup last night I enjoyed meeting everyone and wish we had more time.  Next time I will be sure to not schedule a dinner reservation the same night.

I'm off to pick up our wristbands and have lunch at Cowfish.

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## tink1957

Here's my pic from the Velvet Lounge


----------



## pattyw

Rainy morning- sun is coming out now!! Everyone is napping. Can’t sleep with all the snoring so I’m lounging in the lobby!!

Had a great breakfast with The Grinch and friends!

Met the Cat in the Hat!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Welcome Sue M !
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you joined in here
> 
> Don’t be a stranger and come back to play with us_


Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Getting ready for the Orlando Informer meetup tonight...should be fun since we've got the parks to ourselves from 8 to 1:30 am with food included



That sounds amazing!! Can't wait to hear about it!



tink1957 said:


> Thanks to Patty for the meetup last night I enjoyed meeting everyone and wish we had more time. Next time I will be sure to not schedule a dinner reservation the same night.



Thanks for taking time out before your dinner to meet!! It was so fun!!

Hi @Sue M !!


----------



## Lynne G

Tink have a great time tonight.  We so enjoyed the pass holder night this summer.  

Thanks for the picture Tink and Patty.  Breakfast looks like a great time with the Cat.  

Done my shopping for the day.  Yep Sue, I have to be stealthy.  My older one, 21, has a bad habit of blabbing to his younger sister, 17, about what I had bought for her.  I have some wrapped and some still to be shipped.  

Still raining.  Ack.

Oh, and welcome Sue.  Nice to see your post.  Have fun decorating.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Tink have a great time tonight.  We so enjoyed the pass holder night this summer.
> 
> Thanks for the picture Tink and Patty.  Breakfast looks like a great time with the Cat.
> 
> Done my shopping for the day.  Yep Sue, I have to be stealthy.  My older one, 21, has a bad habit of blabbing to his younger sister, 17, about what I had bought for her.  I have some wrapped and some still to be shipped.
> 
> Still raining.  Ack.
> 
> Oh, and welcome Sue.  Nice to see your post.  Have fun decorating.


Funny story!  My snoopy younger daughter a couple of years ago was over and excused herself to use bathroom. I thought she was taking a long time and walked down the hall. Bathroom was empty but I heard some rustling coming out of spare room. Walked in and snapped on the light. There she was in the closet, with the deer in the headlights look!  Sheesh!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Sue.........nice to see you here!!! 

Vicki......enjoy the event tonight........I know a few folks who are going.........have fun!



No snow after all.........just lots of icy rain and high winds......

Stayed in the warm with a rum......purely medicinal of course.......and watched original Ghostbusters and then Christmas Vacation......nice Saturday night......

Plan an early night though.....and hope to sleep all the way through........


----------



## Squirlz

tink1957 said:


> Here's my pic from the Velvet Lounge View attachment 370003


Good thing you have a photo to remember after slammin' that Jack!


----------



## Monykalyn

The grinch breakfast looks fun!
Hope Schumi and family feeling better now!
Hi Sue M
Tired...Friends movie party was fun! Top Gun was the movie of choice-comfy recliner seats, food brought to our seats (and cake)...well there was a couple of us that may have rested our eyes at parts...


Did go out for doughnuts, boy woke up and went with me. He wanted Krispy Kreme. 2 dozen doughnuts and not many left.

If anyone ever makes it to Springfield MO and Bass Pro HQ the Wonders of Wildlife Museum is amazing!! Rivals anything I've ever seen. I only got through a small part of the aquarium before I had to leave for movie, but did get to see the shark feeding. Holy moly are those things fast at snapping up the fish the handlers drop in water.  Nice memorial to George HW Bush-Johnny Morris (Bass Pro Founder/owner) and the late Mr Bush were friends and fishing partners.

Tucked into bed with the boy watching Santa Clause 2. Going to be early night for sure.  Hoping for more energy tomorrow to get some baking done.  And really need to get suitcases out and start gathering things for trip...


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Well, we had an interesting day. We got our new phones. Yay! I am now the proud owner of an iPhone XS Max. It’s going to take some getting used to. Getting the phones took longer than expected. By the time we got out to Roanoke it was already 2:30.  The traffic was terrible, and then we discovered there was a car wreck right where we needed to turn left to get to Red Robin. It was 3:00 by the time we got to Red Robin and then there was a 30 minute wait. One of the employees came to the lobby and announced that the kitchen was backed up, so they were delaying seating anyone else until they could get the kitchen back on track. They offered us water, tea, and french fries while we waited. We ended up getting seated in a little over 30 minutes, and everything was fine after that. We also went to the mall for a little while, but none of us found anything we wanted to buy. I just wanted to get away from the crowds.



schumigirl said:


> Re started trip report......finally......can`t believe how little energy or inclination we`ve had to do anything since we got back...…..jet lag and whatever bug has really zapped us silly!!! Tom is asleep through in sitting room as I type this up....….every time we turn one of us is snoozing!!


Sorry to hear you are all still feeling bad. Sleep is probably the best thing for you right now.



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter and I made our trip to Nashville. We had a great time. Enjoyed spending time with granddaughter.
> We did some Christmas shopping at the Opry Mills Mall and The Mall at Green Hills. We liked the Mall at Green Hills better. Might be because it has one of our fav places to eat Cheesecake Factory  and few of our fav stores.



I’ve only been to Nashville once, but I would like to go back and spend more time. I liked the Opryland hotel. I saw someone there playing Rocky Top on a harp. I love the CHeesecake Factory. It’s probably a good thing that the closest one to me is 2 hours away.



Sue M said:


> Good morning all.


 Welcome Sue.



pattyw said:


> Had a great breakfast with The Grinch and friends!


That looks like fun. I know B would have enjoyed it.



Monykalyn said:


> Did go out for doughnuts, boy woke up and went with me. He wanted Krispy Kreme. 2 dozen doughnuts and not many left.


 Yum, Krispy Kreme. I should have gotten some while we were in Roanoke.  We are an hour’s drive from the nearest KK.

Should probably go to bed soon. Dh has a football game on TV but he is asleep in his recliner next to me.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning to all_


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, you would have been up to reply to me last night, Mac.  Little one saw Kohl’s was open to 1am last night, so we left around 11, and by the time we got home it was 12:30am.  Tried to post here, and it said this thread was locked.  Would have tried a little later, but told older one that he needs to tell his West Coast online friends he needs to turn his game off.  Last warning I remember was around 1am, as I was more than ready for bed.  DH had got me up at 5am yesterday.  No sure when the lights were out.

Rain, and some gusty winds throughout the night, and more rain to come.  Sunday it is. 

have a nice one all, Good Morning, Mac, and all the homies.


----------



## macraven

_Well, did you buy the store out?
Lol

Some times late night shopping is fun

I don’t know why the thread was locked but I changed it so we are good now

I have the batteries for my mouse so will start the new thread soon 
Will give all a heads up when I do

I bet you are tired of the rain
I know I am_


----------



## schumigirl

You’re a good mum Lynne taking daughter out shopping at that time of night! 

mac.......assumed it had been you that locked the thread when I saw it this morning........looked for new thread but couldn’t find it.......thought it was me.....lol.....will look out for new one when you do start it........


Winds have stopped, rain has gone and sun is shining.........although haven’t even poked our heads out the door today and don’t plan to either........

Food has been snack style anything..........did make dinner last night but lunch today has been Brie and crackers for me.......and crackers, 3 different cheeses and grapes for Tom. Kyle is out tonight so dinner will be whatever.........one friend dropped in a huge Dutch Apple Pie this morning.......that might be dinner! 

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Mac, but saved almost half my bill with coupons.  We had left at 7 pm, to do some shopping, went to Sam’s, then to mall, which little one declared too crowded.  But she was lucky, as we went to a store, and the item she had been looking for, as even online, too costly, and long time shipping, was just sitting there in the aisle, at a lower price than we had seen.  Very happy kid.  Then went to two more stores, but saw nothing good, and was home around 10:30.  That is when the kids started to mouth out at each other, and both were annoying, though I am not sure why, hence the mom, do you want to go?    

Good Afternoon Schumi. Yeah, I was confused by the locking too.  Hope you and family are feeling better, and pie with tea sounds perfect for dinner.  Not sure what for breakfast, but tea has been already made.  May cook up some eggs.  Not sure if we have bacon or not.

Some English football games should be on soon.  That will be my morning.  By 11, if the kids are not moving from their bedroom, I will be that annoying person.  

Ah, the week before Christmas, and all is open early and late, and what are those cars doing out all night and day?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. The sun is starting to come out and it’s supposed to get up to 47 today. 
Nothing much planned for today. I should probably go to the grocery store sometime today. 

Lynne, you are a nicer mom than me. I would not have gone shopping at 11:00 unless it was an emergency.


----------



## Lynne G

I wish I could see the sun.  It is 42, and feels cold, as damp and very gray out.

Eggs for breakfast, now what for lunch.  Thinking soup and grilled cheese.  Easy, and warm.

Hope all are having a nice, lazy Sunday.


----------



## tink1957

We're still recovering from last nights fun ...got in around 1:30 am and slept until noon today.

It was a good night with unlimited food at several places around both parks, we drank hot butterbeer and tried 9 different kinds of ice cream from FF's shop.  Ate chicken and ribs at the 3 Broomsticks and Chicken and waffle sandwich and a basket of bait at the Simpsons food court.  Had churros at Mythos too also pumpkin fizz, pear cider, gillywater and more butterbeer.  Rode Hogwarts Express both ways, Gringotts, mib and the Mummy too many times to count, did Minions and saw the Holiday Hogwarts lights.  They even opened a pathway between the parks after 9:30 so we could easily get to the other park.  There were several characters walking around and Woody Woodpecker doing some awesome dance moves with the crowd.  The Blues Brothers and Celestina Warbeck entertained us too. It was a good event but more crowded than I was expecting and they closed the Hulk and RIP ride before we could ride which was disappointing so we're off to ride both today when we drag ourselves into the parks.


----------



## Monykalyn

Vicki that sounds like a really great time!! Seems it is worth the trip for the OI meet up then? 

Sunny here Lynne-very much enjoying some sunny and milder weather. Had a dream last night hubs and I talked about moving to florida....

Should probably eat something-think I am going to get some stuff together for potato soup tonight...

Started gathering stuff for trip-looked all over for movable sunpass transponder, found it, logged into account and saw we had gotten the sticker one for the car we use to go long distances last November  Ah well-put some more money on it so all set. AP's with lanyards and other small sundries gathered. Still had the HHN tickets in mine and DD's lanyards.

Back to the Dr Who binge DD is on-the first River Song episode...


----------



## Robo56

Happy happy Sunday afternoon Sans family 





Welcome to the Sans family Sue 



Sue M said:


> Robo- love Cheesecake Factory! One of our fav places to eat when in the US. Cracker Barrel too!




Yep.....Cheesecake Factory is yummy. They had the best Mexican veggie soup it was delicious....we like Cracker Barrel too.




Squirlz said:


> Good thing you have a photo to remember after slammin' that Jack!



You go Tink!!!!!!!!!.....Georgia ladies know how to handle their Jack ..........looks like you all were enjoying yourselves.

Great pictures of everyone.


Schumigirl nice picture of two happy couples at Sapphire Falls 

Pattyw what a great picture of you and your family with Cat in the Hat. Enjoy the Florida sunshine 


Wow Tink..........sounds like the event was pretty sweet....so nice to hear you had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures.




Squirlz said:


> Molly crocheted a Sneetch and brought it



Squirlz........tell Molly her crocheted Sneetch is awesome.





Lynne G said:


> Little one saw Kohl’s was open to 1am last night, so we left around 11, and by the time we got home it was 12:30am.



Lynne you are sweet to take your daughter out shopping that late. Always nice to find some bargains.


Monyk nice to hear your vacation is coming up.......I have had one of the removable Sunpass transponders for some time and they are very nice......I always tell the car rental agency that I have one and do not need them to charge me extra for tolls......this has worked in the past except with Avis.....I used them for the first time in October and told them I had a SunPass for the tolls.

When I got home I noticed Avis had charged me over $ 14.00 extra on my credit card for tolls......I checked my Sunpass account online and noticed that my Sunpass account had been charged as it should have for tolls.

I called Avis and they apologized and refunded the money they charged for the tolls.





Off to make up some cookie dough....granddaughter coming over to help bake cookies.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Vicki that sounds like a really great time!! Seems it is worth the trip for the OI meet up then?
> 
> Sunny here Lynne-very much enjoying some sunny and milder weather. Had a dream last night hubs and I talked about moving to florida....
> 
> Should probably eat something-think I am going to get some stuff together for potato soup tonight...
> 
> Started gathering stuff for trip-looked all over for movable sunpass transponder, found it, logged into account and saw we had gotten the sticker one for the car we use to go long distances last November  Ah well-put some more money on it so all set. AP's with lanyards and other small sundries gathered. Still had the HHN tickets in mine and DD's lanyards.
> 
> Back to the Dr Who binge DD is on-the first River Song episode...


I got the suction cup SunPass 2 or 3 yrs ago. Works great with rentals. We fly into Ft Lauderdale and stay there around 10 days before driving up to Orlando. One thing I noticed a couple of trips ago is the toll is cheaper using transponder then toll by plate!  Wish they came out with these portable transponders years ago.  I never got the sticker.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, bought fhe suction cup Sun Pass around 6 years ago.  Even used it when we went from Ft. L to Key West, and saved time using the toll road in Miami.  Lucky, never had an issue using it with my rental cars.  Been using the app for the last year or so, so easy to add and delete the rental.

Pasta is us, and now blanket around me.  Just a not so nice day.

And I am a nice mom sometimes.  Took older one with me to do some returns, and from there, got him a thing he wanted, and even the sales lady was shocked at the price, as I had a good valued coupon, and it was already on sale at a very good price.  Then we ended up on a little road trip to get what he was also wanting, as the local places were out of it.  Lucky, it was at the place the local place said we could find it at.  

I will say, oh my the traffic, and hello other drivers, when it is raining, lights on please. Some were not, and hard to see at times.  It was a dodge the puddles, and wipers at full to intermittently, as the rain was hard at times.  But a good Sunday over all.  

Have a peaceful night all, and love all that you did and ate, and drank, Tink, last night, and enjoyed seeing your pictures.

Robo glad to hear your shopping trip with granddaughter was fun and you enjoyed two malls, and baked with her too.

Charade, hope you got your shopping list done now.  Glad to hear rain is gone.  

MonyK, glad to hear you have better weather. We had soup for lunch. 

Sue, I opted for the suction cup one and never got the sticker one either.

I think I need to hide in MonyK’s luggage.  I need sun and warm. As oh joy, we will be back to highs in the mid 30’s and more chances of rain all this week.  Boo.  

Hehe, older one is already thinking of what entertainment he is bringing on our trip next month, nothing said about what clothes he may take.


----------



## Charade67

I took a long nap this afternoon and now I am wide awake at 1:00 in the morning.

I think I have finished all of my Christmas shopping. I just need to wrap a few more things and then I am done. Today I took B shopping so she could buy a couple of Secret Santa gifts. One is for her dance studio party. They won’t know the person they bought for until the night of the party. They were told to keep in consideration that there are students from age 3 to adult, male and female, $10 gift limit, and the theme is travel sized. Oh sure, that’s a super easy gift to shop for. She decided to get a $10 gift card to Chick-fil-A.



tink1957 said:


> We're still recovering from last nights fun ...got in around 1:30 am and slept until noon today.
> 
> It was a good night with unlimited food at several places around both parks, we drank hot butterbeer and tried 9 different kinds of ice cream from FF's shop. Ate chicken and ribs at the 3 Broomsticks and Chicken and waffle sandwich and a basket of bait at the Simpsons food court. Had churros at Mythos too also pumpkin fizz, pear cider, gillywater and more butterbeer. Rode Hogwarts Express both ways, Gringotts, mib and the Mummy too many times to count, did Minions and saw the Holiday Hogwarts lights. They even opened a pathway between the parks after 9:30 so we could easily get to the other park. There were several characters walking around and Woody Woodpecker doing some awesome dance moves with the crowd. The Blues Brothers and Celestina Warbeck entertained us too. It was a good event but more crowded than I was expecting and they closed the Hulk and RIP ride before we could ride which was disappointing so we're off to ride both today when we drag ourselves into the parks.



This sounds like a lot of fun. Is this an event they do every year?



Monykalyn said:


> Back to the Dr Who binge DD is on-the first River Song episode...


 I love River. She is probably my favorite character who is not a regular on the show.


I think I had one of the original Sun Pass transponders. I guess we got rid of it when we left Florida. I learned to always have some money with my just in case. I was on my way to work one morning and had to go through a toll booth. It took the money from my account, but the arm did not raise. The person working in the booth wouldn’t raise the arm for me. The people in line behind me were getting very angry, but there was nothing I could do . I couldn’t drive through the arm, and had no change to pay the toll again. Finally someone got out of his car, walked up to me and angrily threw some change in the basket so the arm would go up.


----------



## schumigirl

Not being able to sleep is awful Charade.......hope you managed to drop off.......

Vicki......OI meet up sounded fabulous......glad you had fun.........


Dutch Apple Pie was partly demolished last night for dinner.......

I have the best friends! One of my best friends husband is a fabulous cook and makes amazing chicken noodle soup.......he brought a big tureen of it round last night......when he heard we were still not fully recovered he made it for us yesterday........it was lovely and we have loads left over for lunch today and maybe a mid afternoon bowl too. It’s so good he should sell it........

Should think about going out today.........we need to think about gifts for Scotland this week........ least our hotel is sorted.......don’t have to think about that.......although if we’re still as bad we really shouldn’t go up and share this with everyone.........

Happy Monday all...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, I hope you are feeling perfect by the time you go back to Scotland.  How wonderful to have such a nice friend that makes such good soup.  

We are so washed out.  Still a wet day, and the temperature is falling.  Cold rain is the words for this week.  We may see some sun by Wednesday, then a new wet system is arriving Friday.  Ack, another messy weekend.

Charade, I hope you got a good night sleep.  I hate that.  I fall asleep early evening, then wake up to go to bed and I am wide awake.  At least I do go back to sleep in a short time.

Teleworking today.  Nice not to commute.  And, apparently, the very cheap winter lounge pants with Mickey faces on a Christmas plaid pattern sized for little one was too big for her.  I'm enjoying them.  That, and a cup of tea.  

Gotta go, have to make Ms. Pond Water, to move faster.  At least she can take older one’s car to school.  He is very much enjoying his winter break, and is happy to have access to my car today.    

Hey, it is Monday all!  Now, just one week to Christmas Eve.  Woot!

Carry on, and sending well wishes to those homies that need some, and hope this finds all homies in a good mood and happy, that, and enjoying tea or coffee.  

 So noisy (and smelly) trash pick up truck.


----------



## macraven

_Happy Monday _


----------



## Sue M

Happy Monday to you too Mac!  Supposed to get to 50F this afternoon. Pretty grey out now. Rain returns in afternoon, bleck. Hard to get motivated in this weather.  Thinking about a soak in the hot tub then walk dogs. Maybe Hoover the house and continue wrapping gifts. 
Tonight going with the daughters to see Crimes of Grindalwhald.  in the reclining seats theatre!  Only way to watch a movie!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.......yes, fingers crossed we get up......weather looks to be alright both sides of the border right now, so no worries there........just us!!! Although your weather doesn’t sound great at all.......hope it’s not as bad as forecast.......

Oh yes, the soup was gorgeous......called to thank him again today and bless him, he asked if we wanted some more.....told him we had plenty.........

Shout out to Janet........feel better soon...........hugs!!!


It looked pretty nice outside today.....sun was shining and it didn’t seem too cold for the time of year......plan to go out tomorrow........I really have to! It’s been over a week since we went out properly........

Settling down to watch How the Grinch stole Christmas.......Jim Carrey is just amazing in this......and maybe a medicinal rum, ginger beer and lime........vitamin c from the lime is always good!!! 

Love this movie..........


----------



## macraven

_Today we have 60 and no rain
But rain is predicted for Thursday 

Still have green grass and hope no more mowing until February 

We quit mowing and hire it out so I guess it’s not a big deal if we have to get another mow in this year

Have a great time with your girls at the movie tomorrow!

Sounds like you are completely ready for Christmas _


----------



## macraven

_I see Schumi!

I was writing and did not see you until l posted to Sue

That Grinch movie is fun to watch
Jim Carrey is a real hoot_


----------



## Sue M

Never did get the soak in, but did the weekly tub maintenance lol. Or Hoover!  But I did get a lot of wrapping done!  And a few errands. 
Off soon to meet the daughters for movie night!
The next 3 days are medical appointments, and luncheons lol. So I better find time to whip the vac out, and I want to make a batch of cracker mix and some Christmas cookies!


----------



## Charade67

Today has been the Mondayest Monday that ever Mondayed. I won’t bore y’all with all the details. It was just crazy (poor choice of words) busy today and my boss kept finding more things for me to do that she wanted done today. I ended up taking a short lunch and working an hour longer than usual.. It didn’t help that I was tired from not getting enough sleep last night. 



schumigirl said:


> I have the best friends! One of my best friends husband is a fabulous cook and makes amazing chicken noodle soup.......he brought a big tureen of it round last night......when he heard we were still not fully recovered he made it for us yesterday........it was lovely and we have loads left over for lunch today and maybe a mid afternoon bowl too. It’s so good he should sell it........
> 
> Should think about going out today.........we need to think about gifts for Scotland this week........ least our hotel is sorted.......don’t have to think about that.......although if we’re still as bad we really shouldn’t go up and share this with everyone.........


 What an awesome friend. I really hope y’all are all feeling better buy the time you are supposed to go to Scotland.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you got a good night sleep. I hate that. I fall asleep early evening, then wake up to go to bed and I am wide awake. At least I do go back to sleep in a short time.


 I envy you. If I wake up during the night I am usually awake 1-2 hours before I can get back to sleep. Dh can fall asleep in a matter of minutes. I joke that he is part cat.



Sue M said:


> Tonight going with the daughters to see Crimes of Grindalwhald. in the reclining seats theatre! Only way to watch a movie!


 Good movie, but it left me with a lot of questions.

Hope I get some decent sleep tonight. I have a short day at work because I have doctor appointments.


----------



## Squirlz

Much busier in the parks today than we thought it would be.  Express lines were longer than I have ever seen.  Yesterday we had a spontaneous encounter with four Whos in a shop.  We were drawn in to an improvisational performance that included me knowing Santa Claus and the little narcoleptic girl sleeping in the Grinches cave. It was brilliant and priceless.  At one point the sleepy one said Oy Vey! and I said to her (forgive me) "Are you a Jew Who?"  She giggled.


----------



## schumigirl

The Who’s who wander around for the holidays are fabulous........very funny folks! 



Very wild and woolly Tuesday here.......blowing a hoolie outside. 

DS is just leaving for work and I suppose it’s good it’s not raining.......planning to go outside today......not really through choice, have to get some presents for folks if we do make Scotland........have no clue what to get most folks.......niece and nephew are easy as is mum this year. But everyone else.........no clue. 

Although I do have one novelty gift for BiL.......golf balls from NASA.......just need to pick a few other things up for him.......but that’s it! Should I be scared?? I’m usually all sorted by now.......

Next year all my Christmas Shopping will be done before we go to Orlando in December........

Have a great Tuesday..........


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Today has been the Mondayest Monday that ever Mondayed. I won’t bore y’all with all the details. It was just crazy (poor choice of words) busy today and my boss kept finding more things for me to do that she wanted done today. I ended up taking a short lunch and working an hour longer than usual.. It didn’t help that I was tired from not getting enough sleep last night.
> 
> What an awesome friend. I really hope y’all are all feeling better buy the time you are supposed to go to Scotland.
> 
> I envy you. If I wake up during the night I am usually awake 1-2 hours before I can get back to sleep. Dh can fall asleep in a matter of minutes. I joke that he is part cat.
> 
> Good movie, but it left me with a lot of questions.
> 
> Hope I get some decent sleep tonight. I have a short day at work because I have doctor appointments.


We enjoyed the movie too, but questions on the ending!  Setting it up for next one!  I guess we’ll see!  I love seeing movies in the reclining seats theatre!  Won’t go to the other theatre now with regular seats unless I have to lol!


----------



## macraven

_I agree 
Those reclining  seats are the best

A lot more comfortable to sit in for a long movie_


----------



## Lynne G

yeah, and a cold one too.  34 and windy.  Blustery weather guy said.  Heated seats, yep.  Turned the heater up some too.  Toasty for me.  And, once again, it's not exactly warm inside.  Tea is already made and has been drank twice so far.  Hope it's a quiet day, and:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yep, that day of the week, that Mac may do a Taco Bell run.  So eat a taco or two, and have a totally great Tuesday.


  Yep,   and for little one, .  He He, and mine starts on Friday.   

Finally, yep Sue, those theater seats that recline are nice, as well as having my seat saved after buying the ticket online.  No need to stand in ticket line, and no need to rush for a good seat.  Totally like that.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne knows me well

Taco Bell night means chalupa time
for me_


----------



## Lynne G

And you're lucky Mac, I think those chicken ones are still available.  

Good Morning, and hope you are feeling well.


----------



## macraven

_I still drag at times but am feeling not as bad as I was

Had more hospital tests yesterday and hope results come back soon

With it being a holiday season, no idea
when that will happen

Should be another warm, no rain, day here
Wednesday predictions are good also

Possible rain Thursday and it won’t be pouring rain but the all day off and on showers 

It’s better than snow
Lol_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Getting ready for a very short day at work today. Hopefully it will be calmer then yesterday.

I have never gone to a theater with reclining seats. Knowing me I would probably fall asleep in one.  I just try to get a seat with no one behind me. Ai always seem to sit in front of the seat kickers.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Getting ready for a very short day at work today. Hopefully it will be calmer then yesterday.
> 
> I have never gone to a theater with reclining seats. Knowing me I would probably fall asleep in one.  I just try to get a seat with no one behind me. Ai always seem to sit in front of the seat kickers.


Once you try the reclining seats (for the same price as non reclining theatre, or in my case here it’s actually cheaper) you’ll never go back!


----------



## Sue M

Another day of rain  here in the Pacific NW!  Ugh. It’s pouring out. No end in sight. I’m building my ark. 
Mammogram day today, yay lol, and bone density test. While I’m at hospital may as well get them scheduled back to back as both are due now.


----------



## Charade67

I think my Monday has continued into today. When I leave my neighborhood I have to take a left turn to get to work and B’s school. Usually this isn’t a problem since there is a left turn arrow. This morning we never got the arrow. I couldn’t do anything because I was between two cars. After about the fourth or fifth cycle of lights and not getting an arrow, the guy behind me finally backed up, pulled around me, and turned right. I did the same. Drove down the street to another neighborhood and turned around. Ended up being about 5 minutes late to work. 



Sue M said:


> Mammogram day today, yay lol,


I sympathize. My mom is a breast cancer survivor, so I started getting mammograms earlier than the recommended age. 

It’s slow at work today thank goodness.


----------



## macraven

_Oops, that reminds me to get my mammogram set up.
I had that surgery when I was 23 and now have the tests done every 5 years


Charade, did anyone notice you were 5 minutes late today?
Hope it wasnt' an issue for you


Sue, I'll loan you my ark....
We had a lot of rain a week ago and don't think or hope I need the ark anymore...
_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> And you're lucky Mac, I think those chicken ones are still available.
> 
> Good Morning, and hope you are feeling well.




_I'm not a chicken person but Mr Mac is.
He adores their seasonal chicken wrapped tacos with the guac
Don't know how much longer they will have them as it is seasonal

Good weather today and have been out for a couple of hours for errands.
On Saturday I pulled out of the garage and did not see the other car in the drive way.
Boom.....

Spent this morning trying to sort things out and get a plan on repairs, insurance, etc.
It's very quiet in our house the past few days but had to wait until today when places were open to 
fix the situation._


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, did anyone notice you were 5 minutes late today?
> Hope it wasnt' an issue for you



Yep. Usually I am the first one at the office. Just my luck today the 2 daytime therapists arrived early.


----------



## macraven

_I hope they understood your delay was out of your hands.

_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _I hope they understood your delay was out of your hands.
> _



They’re pretty flexible with my time as long as I don’t abuse it.


----------



## schumigirl

mac, hope there wasn’t too much damage to cars or you.........must have been a bit of a shock!


Rained all day here and high winds never ceased.........it has eased now though. Did go out and got a few gifts...but need to go back out again tomorrow.......think I have an idea of what to get everyone now. 

But, on Friday our church is having it’s Christmas Fayre.....we always do a Secret Santa......this year I got one half of a new couple to our little village......he’s late 20’s and they’ve just had a baby......I know very little about him.....I tried to quiz his wife today when we were planning the event, but she wasn’t biting! Will need to get that tomorrow too. 

Watching Scrooged tonight.......love Bill Murray!


----------



## Sue M

Not to be a whimp but ouch!  Have to laugh to myself when Technician says don’t breathe.  Like I could!  But I’m good for another year. Glad it’s over. Gotta be a better way!


----------



## Lynne G

So glad to read that Sue.  I always get nervous.  Though no history or family having it either, which I am very thankful for.  

Legally blonde now.  Feels good.  

Quiet night.  All I can say, normal is to get hot flashes.  Me, cold flashes.  Kids just laugh, when I shiver and they say it is not cold.  

Made burgers and did fries in my air fryer.  Yum.  

Hope all are relaxing too, and that Mr. Mac got his Taco Bell order.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, glad your exam is over for another period of time.........yes, being clamped in for that test and told not to move always gives me the giggles for some reason.........

Not so cold here Lynne, but I still get cold when no one else seems to be. Glad you’re happy with your hair! 



Not to be too bad a day today, have to go out again but would rather be staying home. Also need an outfit for an early Christmas dinner on Friday. Literally have nothing I want to wear there. Will have a look in town today. 

Just realised Friday will be the shortest day of the year! How did that happen........I feel I’ve missed a Whole load of December! 

I think it’s Wednesday.......so have a great day whatever you may be doing..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi.  It's a Wednesday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, to all the homies.

Yeah, 26 out does make it feel cold.  Below freezing.  And dark.  No sunrise for almost another hour.  Ack, Schumi.  Shortest day is Friday.  Just not fair it's a Friday.  LOL 

Well, tea is needed, and lunch out again today, to celebrate the holidays with all.  Nice.  And while still will be cold, have the sunglasses in pocketbook.  Yep, will be happy that the sun will be seen some time today.  And than the rain, with warmer temps, will arrive tomorrow.  So happy that shortest day of the year will see 60 degrees.  Break out the short sleeve t-shirts.  Oh, there will be shorts on some.  Gotta enjoy when you can.

Hope you find you outfit in town today, Schumi.  And hope all at home are feeling much better.   

Let's get over this hump of a day, and week will end before ya know it.  I am so ready for Friday, starts my holiday break.  Little one is so ready for that break as well.  






 - enjoy some sweats today, too.


----------



## macraven

_I had no idea it was the national hard candy day

Candy canes count?_


----------



## Lynne G

I don't see why not Mac.  Minty, peppermint day.  LOL


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

We're back home again after a great trip.  It went by entirely too fast...at least I'm enjoying Voodoo doughnuts with my morning coffee so that helps with the post vacation blues.

We got home around 9 PM last night and I was looking forward to a long soak in the tub before bed...not ...Trey neglected to tell me that the hot water was off due to a leak in the pipe coming out of the hot water heater   His dad was going to fix it before we got home but Trey forgot to get the fitting.  At least I can get the laundry done since everything can be washed in cold water.

We upgraded Danielle's ticket to an AP on Monday since the weekend had been blocked out.  We went to guest services and the lady there erroneously said Monday was blocked out too and to come back right before we left the park ....thought she was wrong but we left and went to check out the AP lounge and the guy there said he could do it for her.  Well the printer jammed, it voided the sale and he had to take us to guest services to correct the problem.  We wound up getting 8 express passes for our trouble which was awesome since the parks were packed.   We used them on Hulk (twice), Mummy and RIP ride where I finally got the song I tried to play from the secret song list the last 3 times 
Yesterday we dropped off our bags and headed to the parks where we enjoyed going on MIB over and over trying to best our high scores.  The green side is the best for high scoring and  Danielle beat me with 498000 to my measly 354000.  I have yet to get the elusive 999k.  We left the park and had lunch at Toothsome before heading back to CB where we were picked up by Tony Hinds himself...he says "hi mac".  

Speaking of hard candy...we got tsa precheck and Danielle's bag got flagged for further inspection...we thought it was the donuts but they wanted to inspect the bag of hard candy from Sugarplum's and didn't even look at the donuts.  Funny, I had a whole bunch of chocolate from Honeydukes in my bag.

Highs in the 60s today so not a big contrast in the temperature from Orlando.
Just glad it's not in the 20s like Lynne's place 

Thanks again to keisha for the drink coupons...we used 2 and gifted 2 to our fellow passengers on the plane home.  

Hope all who were ailing are feeling better soon 

I'm off to do laundry 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Tink is here.  Tink, sorry to hear of no hot water, but glad to hear you had a great trip, and got home safely.

Yep, walk for lunch time was cold.  That cold wind did not help.  But hey, the sun was mostly out.  Now, clouded over.  Will be in the 40's tomorrow afternoon.  Hello Southern wind, bringing another 2 or so inches of rain.  Ground is already well soaked from prior bouts of rain.

Hope all has a great afternoon.


----------



## Sue M

Lunch today with my old office at school. Can’t believe I’ve been retired a year!  No more hump day for me, lol!  It’s cloudy out but thankfully not currently raining (yet)!

Lynne Brrrr!

Tink glad to hear you had a great vacay!  Amazing that Guest Services are giving out wrong info. If I knew they were wrong, I’d probably ask nicely if she could just recheck that info. But at least you scored a bunch of Express passes for your trouble. 
Good tip on green side, I’ll have to remember that when we go!  Can’t wait to try voodoo doughnuts!  Yum.


----------



## Monykalyn

Windy today, but still into the 50's. Cooling off tomorrow again with rain. Week of christmas is all over the place weather wise-including chance of snow showers. And weather reports for Jacksonville and Orlando start cool and warm up. As long as it above 60 during day I am good.

And we've had slight changing of plans...My mom had to cancel our planned Christmas for Saturday - doc adjusted some of her meds and doesn't want her to travel (they are currently at winter place in Phoenix). Their house in St Louis is out in suburbs and can take up to 45 minutes to get to a hospital (and where they live is in a subdivision that is back in the hills and have 5-10 acre plots, windy roads that look like they are one way only-people get lost easily). Better to be safe than have something happen. So we are going to do our "Christmas" in July-which my sisters and I are actually more excited about as none of us will need to rush off for something else.
So we are still going to STL on Friday for SiL bday, oldest will be with us, she is staying in STL for Christmas while the rest of us head out early Saturday-we decided to try to get to KSC on Sunday early if we can (hope for no gov't shutdown).  Then on to Jacksonville, head to Orlando sometime on 26th. Thinking of trying the new dessert party at Studios that week. IF KSC isn't fully operational we will take our time, maybe stop somewhere to take in some Holiday stuff. Oldest doesn't want to be in Florida for Christmas although we've offered to fly her back and forth. She could still spend most of her break with Grandparent (except the 2 days with us in FL).

I am having a week like Charade's "mondayest monday ever". Hope her week is better. 


Sue M said:


> Can’t wait to try voodoo doughnuts


 they are good!
Glad you made it home Tink-and UO guest services are really excellent-we got all day one time use EP in June all days we went for our AP's being messed up a bit (the after 4 EP wasn't registering).
Stay warm and dry Lynne, schumi and Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you’re home safe Vicki.......not the best homecoming with the water, but glad you and Danielle had a fabulous trip........enjoy those donuts! We bought the Grinch one to share.......it was eaten before we took a picture.....lol....love those donuts! Nice catch on the EP! 

Sue, glad you had a nice lunch with old work colleagues........there’s a few of us ladies of leisure on here.......or ladies  Wot lunch as we say over here........

Lynne, thanks.......we are getting better, just feels so slow to get back to normal......... but, did get an outfit today.....

MonyK......just saw your post pop up..........what a shame about the change of plans......but you’re right, better safe than sorry.......Christmas in July sounds a lot of fun! 

Hope you enjoy KSC and the rest of your trip......



So, I’m honestly shattered. 

Spent most of the day in the City shopping.......got the train and just back home now. 

Weather was dull, but cool......I was glad of warm hat and gloves when we were outside........I think we’re sorted for Christmas now.......and have an outfit for nice dinner on Friday and one for Christmas Day.......going out for large family get together Sunday night but can wear something I already have to that dinner........nice casual restaurant for that one. So, feel settled now I’m at least 95% ready........just need to wrap everything up......love that part. 

Snack food tonight as we had lunch out, glass of wine and maybe stick on Home Alone......another Christmas Favourite.....

Off for wine........it’s been a long and tiring day!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad to hear you made out well today, and feeling better.  Wine and snacks with a movie sounds like a perfect evening.

MonyK, all those changes, I hope you mom does well with her new meds. 

Late lunch was good and now not sure what for dinner.  Still feels cold outside.


----------



## Squirlz

tink1957 said:


> Yesterday we dropped off our bags and headed to the parks where we enjoyed going on MIB over and over trying to best our high scores.  The green side is the best for high scoring and  Danielle beat me with 498000 to my measly 354000.  I have yet to get the elusive 999k.  We left the park and had lunch at Toothsome before heading back to CB where we were picked up by Tony Hinds himself...he says "hi mac".



We do it for a couple hours almost every day, over and over using the baby swap shortcut.  Best I did this year was 740xxx.  Molly got an 899 with the bonus and today she had an 854 going and the bonus failed for the whole car.  Then today we got car 17, back row, which Agent R told us was the best.  We both started out hot but then the ride stopped just before the first ambush.  Lights came on and the targets shut off.  Moved sporadically until we were out.  It was cool to see and I took video.  It was about 4 so we didn't stick around for it to get fixed.  Maybe next year she can max.

Agent R gave us a few tips and even hopped in with us for a ride.


----------



## macraven

_Nice pic squirlz!_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
Still waiting to hear what you made for dinner....

Monyk 
I hope your mom’s adjustment period to the med dosage change goes smooth


Catch you later homies!
All have a good nights sleep_


----------



## Lynne G

Soup and crackers, with cheese or peanut butter, and chicken chili. I try do easy dinners, Mac.  At least on week days.  I was hoping the chili for lunch today, but DH came home, hunting for food.  Nothing left.  Sigh.  Some days, no left overs, some days, next meal left overs.  

Well, the weather guy said, I thought I told you no rain today, the other day.  I can't say that now.  And, here comes the rain.  But yay, a nicer 31 today.  But BOO, ice scraping needed.  Almost thick.  Sigh.  

But a happy smile is starting.  For one day of leave, 6 days of not having to get up early.  Woot!  Woot!  

However, thirsty is the word of the day.  Yes, it's a Thursday.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha ha.  Hoping this finds Keisha well, and enjoying some holiday fun with all the kids and grand kids.  No, it's actually:  

Yep, and kinda fitting for a thirsty Thursday.  







  and for little one:   .  She sounded like a zombie when I woke her this morning.  Morning quick movements are not her forte.


  Yep, time for tea.  

Have a great one all, and hope Wendy and Mac, and Robo, and Keisha, and any other homie, I hope this finds you feeling much better, and sending mummy dust.  

Enjoying seeing that picture, Squirlz.  My little one is the best shooter than all of us.  And she loves, loves that pug.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, do you stand next to the little to wake her in the morning or stand 5 feet away and toss things on her so she will get up?

For my boys, I would turn bedroom lights on and blast music to wake them on school days 

I do believe the job of waking a teen up is not fun_


----------



## Lynne G

No it's not Mac.  I'm good at yelling and turning on the lights at the entrance to her room.


----------



## Charade67

My break isn't starting out the way I had wanted it to. My plans for today were to sleep in, get a nice brunch, then do a little shopping for myself.  What happened instead was I was outside at 8:00 this morning helping dh finish up some yard work before it starts raining today.  I can't sleep in tomorrow  either since I have a doctor's appointment in the morning. 
Yesterday was B's last day of school for the semester. It was also winter band concert that was rescheduled from last week's snow days. I can't believe she is already halfway through senior year. 



tink1957 said:


> We got home around 9 PM last night and I was looking forward to a long soak in the tub before bed...not ...Trey neglected to tell me that the hot water was off due to a leak in the pipe coming out of the hot water heater His dad was going to fix it before we got home but Trey forgot to get the fitting. At least I can get the laundry done since everything can be washed in cold water.


 Oh no. I hope you get that taken care of quickly. 



Sue M said:


> Can’t wait to try voodoo doughnuts! Yum.


 I'm going to try to get over there when I go back to Orlando in April.



Monykalyn said:


> I am having a week like Charade's "mondayest monday ever". Hope her week is better.


 Sort you caught my Mondays. Hope the week is improving. 



schumigirl said:


> So, feel settled now I’m at least 95% ready........just need to wrap everything up......love that part.


 I'm one of those people who wraps gifts as I buy them. Some of my friends think that is odd. I once had a roommate who would wait until the last minute and then panic about how many gifts she had to wrap. I usually ended up wrapping half or more of her presents. 



Lynne G said:


> And, here comes the rain.


 We are supposed to get a lot of rain too for the next couple of days.  I need to have at least one dry day before Christmas so I can get B's bookcase home.



macraven said:


> I do believe the job of waking a teen up is not fun


 Mine is usually good about getting herself up in the morning. She gets up on school days, but when she is off she likes to sleep in like a typical teenager. 

I'm off to shower, brunch, and brave the mall. Today I will be doing some shopping for myself.


----------



## macraven

_Looks like Orlando already started to get rain
Feel bad for the visitors that are on vacation there today

It’s not as much fun doing the parks on heavy rain days

It’s 50 here for me and rain
Going to be a very wet day and continue into the night

I can deal with it as it’s not snow_


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Mac.  We're getting 2 to 3 inches of rain starting later today through Saturday morning.  Then some snow showers for Christmas Eve and Day.  

Overcast, and sure looks like rain.  Getting ready for my lunch time walk.  Not too bad inside today.  And treats are out.  Chocolate and tea, why yes please.  

Charade, good luck with shopping, so nice to be it for yourself.  And yeah, all the rain.  Bah.

Well, some stuff coming on Sunday and Monday.  Just in time.  Most wrapped, but not the kids stuff.  Gotta do that some time.  

Wee, is it lunch time yet?  Oh boy, a long day.  But hoping not a wet home commute.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Looks like Orlando already started to get rain
> Feel bad for the visitors that are on vacation there today
> 
> It’s not as much fun doing the parks on heavy rain days
> 
> It’s 50 here for me and rain
> Going to be a very wet day and continue into the night
> 
> I can deal with it as it’s not snow_


It sure isn’t. Years ago we were staying at HRH along with tropical Storm Fay. The rain hung in for days. Storm just stalled over Orlando. Yuck. The lockers at the parks didn’t work because everyone’s fingerprints were waterlogged!  
Never got to enjoy HRH outside areas, like pool.


----------



## schumigirl

Good luck with shopping Charade...……

I`m going to enjoy wrapping them up tonight while watching Home Alone 2...…..with a glass of something sparkly I think.....

Well, it is Christmas...……


Had a lovely day today...….met up with a load of friends for a Christmas lunch......beautiful restaurant and very festively decorated. We had a private dining room area as there was 24 of us......lovely. One of those days where everyone was in the same festive mood. Food was fabulous too. We did a secret santa and it was a lot of fun...…..

Although these are the friends for the most part that are annoyed I`m not hosting the traditional Boxing night party we usually have.......and a few did tease me half jokingly that we should do it on the Thursday 27th instead.....lol.....yes, travel 5 hours back from Scotland and then organise a party for them...….I do adore my friends really...…...of course when I say someone else could do it, they all say no one else can do it quite like us...…..hmmmmm…...I believe them!!!! 

Got back mid afternoon and did some trip report as next few days are busy getting organised and a quick church event tomorrow......found out the guy I have to buy for that secret santa is a Dr Who fan......so got him a few items from that show that he`ll like...…..I hope!!! 

A little rainy and damp today, but not too cold....and looks like weather will be decent to make the journey to the Highlands this weekend...…...I`m thankful it looks like we`ll make it...…..

Have a great Thursday everyone...…..


----------



## Sue M

MonyK, sorry to hear about your mom. Sounds like a fun trip to Orlando!  Esp around Christmas. We went last year (well I went, lol. Met up with a friend late Nov when Christmas decorations were all up. It was beautiful. Esp the resorts. 

Schumi  yes, I find shopping exhausting too!  I did my last push the other day, and did some for myself. Got a pretty pale pink sweater with silver threads running thru, I’m going to wear today for lunch!  Lol. I’m once again a lady who lunches!  

Squirlz looks like your having lots of fun. Can’t wait to ride that with daughter in April but I get the feeling she’ll obliterate me, she plays video games. 

Lynne Chili sounds good. I haven’t made it yet this winter. Tonight having left over meatloaf. 
When my late riser was in high school I resorted to the use of a water gun some times lol!  

Charade I wrap as I go too!  The only problem is sometimes I forget what I’ve already gotten sometimes. The best laid plans........sorry about the sleep in. 

Another rainy day, I think I’ve forgotten what the sun looks like. Supposed to have high winds coming in too. But at least I don’t have to shovel. We did buy a snow blower from Costco after a particularly bad winter of back to back snow.  Then had to wait 2 yrs for it to snow again to try it out!  It doesn’t look like we’ll get snow this winter due to it being an El Niño year. But the mountains are getting it. Which is good, one of my daughters presents is a 2 day pass for one of our local mtns. 

Today’s lunch is at the Golf Club, for the Jingle Bell brunch. Yum.


----------



## Charade67

I started to write a post 2 hours ago and fell asleep instead. Now I will be awake for a while. 

The mall wasn’t too bad today. I didn’t get much, just socks and a shirt. I had 2 coupons that I wanted to use before they were expired. 
B wanted to look for a dress for a school dance in January. She tried on a few that just weren’t right. I happened to find one that was actually out of place on the rack. I think I got some of Lynne’s shopping luck because the dress fit, looked cute, and was on clearance. I also found a coupon online, so ended up spending only $26 on the dress. 

Sue - I’m a bit of a nerd when it comes to Christmas shopping. I make a list of what I want to get for each person and then check it off as it is purchased or ordered/received, and then wrapped. The other day I told someone that I wrapped as I bought, and she asked how I remembered who got what. I told her that I labeled the packages. Isn’t that what gift tags are for?

I have to go back out in the rain one more time today. B is going party/sleepover at her dance studio.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I hate Boxing Day open houses, lol. I’m so exhausted I spend the day comatose on the sofa!  Don’t even get out of the pjs   And forget about the Boxing Day sales! 


Today big windstorm. I just got back home from the Jingle Bell luncheon. Very nice. Glad I wore my buffet pants, lol. There were 10 of us.

On the drive home debris was all over the roads. One friend in my neighbourhood had a tree come down, looks like most of the damage was to the deck.
Got an email from doctors office, my appt this afternoon has been cancelled due to power out.  So far our power is still on at our house.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh sounds scary, Sue.  Glad you enjoyed your meal.

Schumi, hope you found something tasty to drink with your movie tonight.

Rain and more rain, heavy bands to pass throughout the night.  

We left mall just as was getting too crowded.  Happy to hear your shopping was good Charade.  And glad you found B a dress she likes at a great price.  

Just chilling.  And will be happy tomorrow after ensuring little one will be on time for last day of school, and she has a test, crazy.  Then older one wants to go out to breakfast.  Sounds good to me, as he likes breakfast food, unlike little one.  

Have a nice night.  Hope all who are soaked from this rain find a dry place and enjoying the rest of the night.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I hate Boxing Day open houses, lol. I’m so exhausted I spend the day comatose on the sofa!  Don’t even get out of the pjs   And forget about the Boxing Day sales!
> 
> 
> Today big windstorm. I just got back home from the Jingle Bell luncheon. Very nice. Glad I wore my buffet pants, lol. There were 10 of us.
> 
> On the drive home debris was all over the roads. One friend in my neighbourhood had a tree come down, looks like most of the damage was to the deck.
> Got an email from doctors office, my appt this afternoon has been cancelled due to power out.  So far our power is still on at our house.



Oh I love our Boxing Day parties! Even with all the work........but this year with going up to Scotland it’s just on the radar.....so, I’ll miss it too. We have anywhere up to 35 maybe 40 folks appear and it’s lovely and always so much fun.....now I’m regretting not having it lol........Everyone brings something and we have a few stay over, so I have help to clear up too......although Tom is fabulous at clearing up as we go along.......and that one friend who loves organising and clearing up!!! 

I’m with you on the sales though.......I never go near sales at any time, I hate them, but Boxing Day sales seem to the worst!!!

Hope you don’t have any damage to your home, sounds nasty where you are right now........and hope you kept your power. 



Heading out to church hall to get help them get organised........then few things to do and meal out later with friends........this time of year is just so busy! And we always say we don’t do much..........

Have a great Friday.........shortest day today..........it’ll be summer before we know it.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, the last Friday before Christmas.  Get that shopping done now.


We have power out in the area, as gusts of wind with these downpours.  Thankful my lights are on.  Flooding Warnings for all today as well.

Wet Friday in store and so dark out right now.  Ack, have to give little one some more cheering to get moving.  

Have a peaceful Friday homies.

It is a busy time of year, Schumi.  Enjoy your lunch with friends, and nice of you to help at church.


----------



## macraven

_Already Friday.....how did everyone do on their shopping and holiday planning?

Have a good start on the weekend 

Hope those that work today only have to put in a half day_


----------



## Charade67

I am up way too early. I had to pick B up at the dance studio at 7:00. Ugh! It’s still dark out then. She came home and went straight to bed. I have a doctor appointment this morning and then need to stop at the bank. B has a haircut this afternoon. She says she is going to do something different. I will believe that when I see it. 

We are supposed to have sun tomorrow, so I should be able to get B’s bookcase. It’s the last present I need to get for Christmas. When she wakes up I need to have her clear off her old bookcase so we can move it to make room for the new one.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Charade, I am up early even with a day off.  Little one was not having it.  Party pooper.  She did leave for school in a scamper.  She is annoyed still has school, when other schools in our area are already off, like B has.  And little one is miffed she has a test too.  Oh well.  At least she will have over a week off starting this afternoon. And I promised her a stop at the jewelry store when she gets home.  She is still claiming the necklace I loaned her for the dance was a gift.  

Not much today, breakfast with older one, and bringing lunch to my Dsis. Then a stop at the grocery store, and the produce one.  Hope not too crowded on this very dreary and wet day.  One good thing, it was 60 degrees at 7 this morning.  Short sleeve worn, and will leave jacket in the car.  Umbrella at the ready.  I am thinking of waking older one around an hour or so from now, if he does not get up before.  I am getting hungry, and hey, got things to do, places to be, and people to see.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the well wishes for my mom. Doing OK so far.

Had whole post typed yesterday and computer went wonky. Anyway done working for the year. Up way too early this am-so much to do before we leave.
Did our family Christmas last evening. Managed to brave the masses and get a few last minute things yesterday afternoon after work (was done at work by 2). DH got me tickets to the Lion King stage production when it comes to town in March-orchestra seats too! So looking forward to it! He knows how much I enjoy Disney's Festival of Lion King at AK (have been known to get up way before family on vacation just so I can catch a show or two before their lazy bones roll out of bed LOL). Kids got their traditional PJ's-oldest kid's PJ's need to be ordered from specialty store to make sure they are long enough, and a bit expensive. Got them for first time last year and she about cried to have PJ bottoms that are long enough! My wrapping consists of lots of gift bags!

Up early paying bills. Don't want to forget anything when we come back as it will be the usual scramble to get stuff ready for school to start.

Summer daughter also in town - middle kid went to dinner with her yesterday, before college kid got home. She came over for a bit last night. Good to see her (staying with another family this time-we aren't in town much for the next week). She is graduating college next May, then off to Germany for an internship. She has taken a heavy class load in college, + the college credit classes in HS to get done a year early.

Laundry about done. Hoping not too windy today as need to repair the plastic around one side of coop as the high winds recently have taken their toll.

Hoping for warmer weather next week in Florida-looks ok so far. Still debating dessert party at Universal.

Hope last day of school goes ok Lynne-mine are off now until January. The boy managed all A's - after the phone call a couple months ago about having a D or F in a class! and of course both girls have A's.

Hope the crowds/traffic isn't too bad for those going out. And yay for good weather for Schumi trip to Scotland.
Sue-hope the power stayed on!
Hey mac, charade, squirlz (nice MiB pic-I am terrible at that ride), tink, robo and everyone else I missed!  Coffee consumed-time to get ready to face the day properly.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Already Friday.....how did everyone do on their shopping and holiday planning?
> 
> Have a good start on the weekend
> 
> Hope those that work today only have to put in a half day_



Shopping?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 

 



Morning Lynne, Mac, Schumi, Charade, monyk, Sue, Tink, 

Sounds like everyone is in Christmas mode with shopping, celebrating, lunching, wrapping etc...

Spoke with my sister yesterday who lives in Orlando. She said that it rained yesterday. Her son and grandkids were at Universal yesterday and they will be there today.....she said it’s supposed to be very windy today and cool so might not be a parade as balloons can’t be carried in that wind for sure.....she also told me it was on the news that Universal would be starting HHH earlier this coming year......will be September 6th through November 2nd.....I checked on Universal website and those are the dates posted for HHN 2019.

Hope Pattyw and her family and Squirlz and wife have continued fun on their trips and safe passage home.

Tink so glad to hear you had a great time at Universal......hope your son got your hot water fixed for you. 

Monyk hope your mom gets well soon.

Also sending get well wishes to Keisha 

Mac hope they got your lab work posted so you can get your results.

Lynne so nice of you to take your daughter jewelry store shopping. I’am sure she will find something.

Sue hope you did not sustain any damage to your property during the storm.

Off to the store to pick up some ingredients for cookie baking with sister, granddaughter and daughter-in-law tomorrow. Will make up some salads for a lunch tomorrow. We are going to bake cookies for Church Christmas celebration Sunday.

Safe travels to Schumi and all our Sans family who will be traveling to be with their loved ones for Christmas.


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev 
So are you starting your shopping today?

You still have Saturday to do it_


----------



## Robo56

Some Christmas fun


----------



## macraven

_Yes Robbie, an extra week of hhn next year!
Think it was Sunday or Monday thread about it started

Not much known except it begins like you said

You have a busy day and hope your tomorrow baking goes smooth 

You’ll have a joyful Saturday baking with your family 

_


----------



## Sue M

Wind storm over!  Some areas had power out. Happily our neighbourhood kept power. Friends in other areas reported outs. Have to get on the phone to set up another doctor appt.
I walked the dogs around 5ish yesterday just around the block. Trees swaying, one particularly tall one sounded like creaking wood. Eek. I wanted to check on friends house (across the lane from that tree) to make sure everything was ok since they’re out of town. It’s been crazy around various parts of town. In another area the pier broke in half, someone had to be airlifted off. 

Schumi I’m sure your gatherings are fabulous!  I am always so exhausted Boxing Day all I want to do is be a slug, lol. 
Enjoy Scotland and find Jamie for me, lol. Are you watching Outlander? 

Lynne, I agree, It IS mean to give a test the last day!  Enjoy your jewellery shopping!  Guess we aren’t the only part of the world with wind storm. Hope you were ok. 

MonyK you’ll love the Lion King show. I went with my girls a few years ago while it was in town. I’ll admit to a tear or 2 escaping when the music started!  Enjoy having the kids home!

Charade good luck with the bookcase and haircut. When my daughter says she’s getting something different, she means it, lol. Good thing hair grows!  Enjoy next week in Orlando!  Will you be there for New Years?  We’re heading to Whistler next week. There will be lots of snow. I think, lol!

Mac, yes, I think I’ve got it done, whew!  Today have to do some cleaning, and I plan on making my party cracker mix and baking some cookies.  Drop off a couple of gifts to friends near by up the lane. 

Robo love the cartoons!  Good luck with your baking.


----------



## Charade67

Still raining here. I think I am going to be inside for the rest of the day. 

I sold my and B’s old cell phones today. Didn’t get a lot, but what I got will be saved for spending money for the Orlando trip. The shop I went to had their own version of the Charlie Brown tree. I just had to take a picture.





As expected B didn’t go too drastic with the haircut. She had about 6 inches cut, but it really brought out the curl. 







It looks even curlier from the front.  




macraven said:


> Already Friday.....how did everyone do on their shopping and holiday planning?


 Shopping is done and everything is wrapped. We really don’t have any plans for Christmas. We usually spend it with friends, but this year they are going to her mother’s house. (Her mom is not in good health.) We ate still not sure what we are going to do on Christmas Day. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, Charade, I am up early even with a day off. Little one was not having it. Party pooper. She did leave for school in a scamper. She is annoyed still has school, when other schools in our area are already off, like B has. And little one is miffed she has a test too. Oh well. At least she will have over a week off starting this afternoon. And I promised her a stop at the jewelry store when she gets home. She is still claiming the necklace I loaned her for the dance was a gift.


I am not a morning person, so I try to sleep in whenever I can. B’s school always has mid term exams on the day before break. Well, except for this year. 



Monykalyn said:


> DH got me tickets to the Lion King stage production when it comes to town in March-orchestra seats too!


 Awesome. I would love to see it if it ever comes near me. 



Monykalyn said:


> Kids got their traditional PJ's-oldest kid's PJ's need to be ordered from specialty store to make sure they are long enough, and a bit expensive. Got them for first time last year and she about cried to have PJ bottoms that are long enough!


 I have the opposite problem. I can never find pj bottoms short enough. I pretty much stick to gowns now..



Sue M said:


> Charade good luck with the bookcase and haircut. When my daughter says she’s getting something different, she means it, lol. Good thing hair grows! Enjoy next week in Orlando! Will you be there for New Years? We’re heading to Whistler next week. There will be lots of snow. I think, lol!


B has only had 2 major haircuts in her life. The first was when she was 4 and decided to give herself a cut. I had to take her to the salon and have it bobbed in order to hide the damage she had done. The second time she was 10 and donated a foot of hair.. 
I wish I was going to Orlando next week, but actually won’t be going until April. 


Well, I said I wasn’t going back out today, but realized that I need to go to the grocery. I can’t decided if I want to go now and get it over with or wait until late tonight when the crowds will be smaller.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Buckeev
> So are you starting your shopping today?
> 
> You still have Saturday to do it_


WHAAATTT? 

Did they move Christmas to the 23rd?! I must've missed that memo!


----------



## Sue M

*Charade. *I don’t know why I thought you were going next week!  I’ll be there April too. Arrive end of April. B’s haircut looks lovely. 

Just came from brother in laws house to check for wind/tree damage. Aside from small branches, debris and tarps blown off lawn benches he was fine. I put tarps back on and picked up branches from driveway so it looks like someone’s been around. He’s up at Whistler but comes back tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> *Charade. *I don’t know why I thought you were going next week! I’ll be there April too. Arrive end of April. B’s haircut looks lovely.


I think I’m going to be there April 13-16. Can’t wait to see what the spring break crowds look like.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, only just got into Outlander recently.....we loved the first five episodes we watched, but just haven’t had the time to catch up with it properly.....but, will do........and the person who suggested we’d like it is a huge fan of Sam Heughan.......yep, he’s rather easy on the eye! But, we do plan to catch up properly after New Years......


Keisha..........hope you’re doing better........we miss you!!! 



So, up earlier than I planned to be.........thought I’d still be sleeping! 

Had a fabulous day yesterday. Church event was a huge success.......and the guy loved his secret Santa stuff......can’t go wrong with Dr Who and Star Wars unique gifts.......I got a beautiful picture frame and a rather nice wine stopper......although that was more a joke gift as everyone knows I don’t even know what one of those are for.......lol........

Then dinner out with another group of friends......they are a good bunch!! Didn’t go for the regular Christmas menu of turkey and all the trimmings, but Tom and I went for surf and turf.......they do a good steak in this restaurant......it was beautiful.....but such a nice evening with good friends. And Father Christmas made a visit to every table and ladies all got a little crystal tree decoration and the men got a little novelty tool set......nice touch. 

Got home far too late.......we went back to one friends home who lives quite near us, around 20 minutes away and must have got a cab around 2.30am......I know this as Kyle told me exactly what time we got in.......lol.....although he hadn’t gotten in much before us I believe! 

So, today is some laundry, ironing, finish wrapping presents, watch the 1951 A Christmas Carol movie this afternoon, drop off some gifts to friends close by, hopefully some trip report later and takeout pizza tonight......no quiet day today. 

But, happy I’m organised.......didn’t see it happening this time last week..........

Hope everyone is doing good and ready or almost ready for Christmas..........love this time of year! 

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## Lynne G

A Ho Ho Ho to all the homies.  

Buckeev, yep three more days.  All are open early today.  Relax.

Charade, yeah little one is still trying to get length in her hair.  All she got done when we went to our haircut was a very small trim.  Hope the rain cleared enough for the bookshelf could be put in B’s room.  Glad to hear B is all set for college.  Little one is still torn between two, though the third is still in the mix.  I guess the choice will be made some time after Christmas.  All three offfered her early admission.  We know the financial package from 2 of the three.  Waiting for the one, as that may play a part of where she goes.  Her fourth school said decision around Christmas, but so far have not heard.  That one was a if I could not get into anything else.  We are happy about that, as it was not a school we could see her at, and all three of her I want to go there said yes.  

Schumi, so glad your Church fund raising went so well, and the secret Santa knew what to get you. Pizza for dinner sounds perfect for a Saturday night.  Enjoy your bopping around, and old movie.  I get to wash today too.

Have a great Saturday all.  Stay warm, our first day of Winter was spent very wet and warm.  Teasing Mother Nature.  Wind chills in the low 30’s today.  Blustery, 40 degree day.  Overcast, but hoping to see some sun later today, and a clear enough sky to see the full moon tonight.

And a hehe, DH asked if older one came home from his friend’s house last night.  I said yep, but I can’t tell ya when.  I went to bed around 10:30, I was tired.  I did hear the door open, so a yell is that you, yes response let me go back to sleep.  

Time for tea, and to put another load of wash on.  Then a little later, seeing a good looking guy fight in the sea and land. May not be my favorite super hero movie, but those movie seats are comfy, and some thing to do inside.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha.  Cats. Yep, they like Christmas too.


----------



## Charade67

I'm going to need a vacation from my Christmas break.  Dh has been hit with the home improvement bug. There is a drainage ditch in front of the house that has gotten overgrown. Dh decided that he needed to dig out the ditch because when we get heavy rain we end up with a small lake in front of the house. He spent 3 days digging it out. A neighbor suggested that he line the bottom with rock to improve the drainage. Yesterday I spent the morning helping him line the ditch. Then the rain started. We got so much rain that it washed all of the rock down to the end of the ditch and into the drainpipe. We just spent 2 hours this morning with me shoveling out muddy rock and him re-lining the ditch with bigger rock. I am tired and filthy, and there is mud everywhere. I made him promise that the next time he gets an idea like this that we call in professionals.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Saturday!  Hopefully I make it thru dinner  I woke up at 4am and couldn’t get back to sleep.  Finishing my morning coffee then time to shower up, go to pharmacy to pick up Rx I dropped off yesterday.  Then bake some cookies. Have family friends dropping by tomorrow afternoon.  I meant to bake yesterday but...

Still raining. Ugh. 

Schumi it’s a great series isn’t it!  I read all the books as they came out and was worried I would find the show a bit of a let down, but they did a wonderful job of casting and story line, I’m enjoying it very much.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi it’s a great series isn’t it!  I read all the books as they came out and was worried I would find the show a bit of a let down, but they did a wonderful job of casting and story line, I’m enjoying it very much.



It really is.....I bought the books, but never got around to reading them....I never seem to have the time....maybe one day. The casting is very good!!! We do have a lot of episodes to catch up on.....



Popping on to wish everyone a very merry Christmas...….I hope you all have a wonderful and peaceful time whatever you are doing and whoever you are with...…..and hope you all eat well and enjoy the festivities of the season...…..

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas...……




​





​





​


----------



## macraven

_Schumi those 3 pictures are so awesome!_


----------



## bobbie68

Good evening SANS family... I am so far behind to try and catch up. It has been a rough week and a half here. I had to deal with some health issues and tests. The results were okay but we have to watch some things over the next 6 months. I won't be in the clear till then. My spirits are better and just going to go with the flow. I am glad that everyone seems almost ready for Christmas. I do love this holiday and time of year. I still have some shopping to finish and get food for Christmas Eve. I do an Italian fish dinner here and have friends come over. 

I would like to say 'hi" and welcome to Sue I didn't get a chance to when you posted.

I hope everyone who is traveling the next week or so have a great time and stay safe. 

I have missed you guys and I hope I will be around more now.

Have a great night


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, sorry to hear of your health issues, and sending lots of good wishes and thoughts that the 6 months fly by, and you are in the clear for all.  

Schumi, safe travels and a very Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Charade, I hear ya with the home stuff.  I will hire out next time too.  

At the largest retail mall in the country.  Not as crazy as I thought it might have been.

Time for chow.  Later homies.  Be on the good list.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’m going to be up half the night again. I didn’t realize exactly how tired I was from working outside this morning. I took a nap this afternoon. I don’t know how long I was asleep, but I remember dh was watching a football game that was in the first quarter. When I woke up the game was over. 

Schumi - I love the Christmas pictures. 

Bobbie - Wishing you good results at your follow up in 6 months. 

Lynne - You are brave. I plan on avoiding malls until after New Year’s. 

The bookcase is here thanks to a very nice neighbor who owns a van.


----------



## Sue M

Merry Christmas!  I did get around to baking some Christmas Tree cookies today. Only did 2 trays. One tray came out great. The other, well  I think I used the cookie tray my husband uses for making French fries. They all stuck and I couldn’t get them off whole. Most broke. Still tasted good though!  Just won’t be put out for company!

Brother in law was over for dinner tonight . Tomorrow family friends coming over after church.  Oldest daughter is sick  sheesh. 

Schumi love the pics. Safe travels.

Bobbie thanks for the welcome. Hope your better soon. 

Charade love the bookcase!


----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay alert is at Sue’s house.  Hope Sue’s oldest daughter is feeling better soon.  Sending well wishes to her.  No fun being sick during the holidays.  Enjoy a trip to church, and friends visiting.

Charade, nice looking bookcase for B.  

Got home from the mall around 10, last night.  Traffic was light, and one of the quickest drives home.  Left with 2 places remaining on the parking level we turned out of.  Parked when there was 9 spaces left, and as we drove past a far parking space, little one asked if we should look closer.  Yep, I said.  Just as we got near the end of the row, we caught a couple quickly running to their car, and promptly left their parking space for us, right near the door.  At 11 last night, little one said the grocery store was open to midnight.   Home made milkshakes while watching the tonight show.  By 1am, I said lights out.  Older one complained, but by 1:30, lights were definitely out.  We all complained there was nothing good on the television last night.  I think older one had the Venom movie on, as we had picked it up yesterday. 

Been up since 7:30, and luckily, our neighbor’s very loud banging did not start until just before 8:30.  My kids are good sleepers, neither kid is up, even with the banging next to us. Hammering something, sometimes union banging. May need to take a peak, and see what needs that loud banging.  


 

So have a peaceful, and productive Sunday Homies.  

   Time for me to have tea, and quiet.  And control of the big Tv.  




  Yep, that was little one at 2 pm on Friday afternoon.  Darn full day of school, mumble.  Then, we went shopping, eating was first what we needed.  

Been seeing the Nightmare Before Christmas on Freeform cable channel lately.  Been watching bits and pieces of it after watching it once.  

So, Merry Christmas homies.


----------



## macraven

_Good Sunday morning homies

Sounds like Lynne has finished her shopping now

Sue hope your daughter feels much better today

Bobbie have you in my prayers for your health

Keisha, hope you are hanging in there and improving 
I know this is a very busy time for youse 
Try not to over do it and feel better real fast

Charade, that is the perfect bookcase for your daughter!

Schumi you are back home in Scotland now
Have a special time with the family there

And to all the other homies, hope all are with friends and family and will be enjoying Christmas this year

I keep putting off going to Walmart for groceries but at the point I will do that this morning 
I avoid crowds as much as possible so will get it done before noon today as most will be in church until then 
_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!! Very behind here!! Trip was amazing, but came home to a busy, busy schedule!! and Joe has the flu!! I'm ok so far, hoping to stay well!!

Sending healing wishes to Bobbie & Sue's families! and anyone else I missed because of being behind here!!

Wishing Monyk a great trip to Florida!

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## macraven

_I was wondering when pattyw would be back home and checking in with us

Many are tied up at the holiday times and have a busy schedule 

Glad pattyw stopped by

My suggestion to pattyw is .....
Don’t sleep with Joe so you won’t get his cootie flu bug_


----------



## macraven

_In the wm checkout line and beating the Church rush 
Not busy here right now but will be dreadful after 1:00 this afternoon 


Only needed bread and a few basics_


----------



## Squirlz

So we ran into the Whos again a couple days after our first encounter.  This time we had a surprise for sleepy Mariah.  A Not Yet pin!  She was thrilled.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Glad pattyw stopped by







macraven said:


> My suggestion to pattyw is .....
> Don’t sleep with Joe so you won’t get his cootie flu bug



Too late!!  I'm making him walk around the house with a tub of Clorox wipes!

Funny- he got his flu shot and has the flu; Troy and I didn't get the flu shot this year and so far, no flu for us!



Squirlz said:


> So we ran into the Whos again a couple days after our first encounter.  This time we had a surprise for sleepy Mariah.  A Not Yet pin!  She was thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 371213



Such a cute picture!! 
Thanks again for taking time out to stop by and have a drink at the Hard Rock with Joe and I. We had a great time talking!! Hope to meet again on a future trip!


----------



## Squirlz

We'll buy the drinks next time Patty!


Editing to add; Molly was somewhat perplexed by it all:

"So how do you know these people again?"

"I don't, we just post on the same thread in the Universal section of the Disney board."

"What's the thread about?"

"It's about nothing.  And anything.  I don't know how to explain it."

"We can drink though, right?"


----------



## Charade67

Two days before Christmas and we have our windows open. We are having such a nice day today. 



Sue M said:


> Oldest daughter is sick


 Get well wishes to her. 



macraven said:


> I keep putting off going to Walmart for groceries but at the point I will do that this morning
> I avoid crowds as much as possible so will get it done before noon today as most will be in church until then


I hate grocery shopping, but we have nothing to eat in the house. I just survived a trip to Kroger. 



pattyw said:


> Joe has the flu!! I'm ok so far, hoping to stay well!!


Get well wishes to Joe. Hope you are able to avoid the flu. 



Squirlz said:


> So we ran into the Whos again a couple days after our first encounter


 Great picture. 

I am trying to get the motivation to do some laundry and maybe clean my closet.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and a mall trip after grocery shopping yielded low black leather boots for me, the cutest European slippers that have rubber soles that pop off, sky high gorgeous black suede heels, and a pair of Lucky jeans for little one.  Was an organized crowd, not many kids, unlike Friday night, when the parent drop off kids roam until around 9 pm.  

Chicken tacos for dinner.  And DH came home with a large bag of dry beans.  They have been washed, and are soaking overnight.  Then the ground beef I had bought will not be burgers, but put in chili.  Yep, chicken chili last week, beef one this week. It is winter you know.

Have a wonderful night, we had a lovely 40’s day, with sun most of the day.  Snow showers in the overnight, but that is fine.  Still will be 40 tomorrow, and the snow moving North by the wee early morning. 

Oh my goodness, another sick bay home has been reported here.  Sending well wishes to Patty’s DH. Joe, no sharing with the family.  Get well. 

Schumi, I hope the travel was quick, and you are enjoying the night withyour Scottish family and friends. 

Keisha, hope your family is doing well. Don’t blame the dog, or may you can, and have a very happy holiday break with the grandkids. 

Wendy, hope your back has healed completely, and you are stronger than the day before. 

Ack, kids want food.  I think that is a theme repeated more than 3 times a day.  I am under a cover, house feels cool to me.  Firing up the stove will heat the kitchen.  Later homies.  I could eat now too.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick check in! My goodness some sickness going around- hope the recovery is fast!  

Worn out- decided to drive all way through as DH really wanted to see launch this am. Wouldn’t have been bad but omg the traffic in Nashville and Chattanooga yesterday. Lost almost 2 hours. In to Titusville at 3am.  DH and dd2 got up to go see launch. Boy and I stayed asleep. At least kids slept in car for quite a bit. 
They came to get us after 9 and we spent the day at KSC- walked out at 5:50 pm just before closing. Barely made it to get some takeout (pizza and Chinese) around corner from hotel before DH fell asleep. No rush tomorrow as we are going to Jacksonville to dh’s oldest dd house for next two days. Surprised I’m still awake actually.
 
Dd thrilled to be at KSC, and met up with this character.  She’s also said she’s willing to give up France if we can make HHN an annual mom/daughter trip.  Will see if we can make both happen...

Merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah (late I know), happy holidays, happy festivus for rest of us too!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Monykalyn said:


> Quick check in! My goodness some sickness going around- hope the recovery is fast!
> 
> Worn out- decided to drive all way through as DH really wanted to see launch this am. Wouldn’t have been bad but omg the traffic in Nashville and Chattanooga yesterday. Lost almost 2 hours. In to Titusville at 3am.  DH and dd2 got up to go see launch. Boy and I stayed asleep. At least kids slept in car for quite a bit.
> They came to get us after 9 and we spent the day at KSC- walked out at 5:50 pm just before closing. Barely made it to get some takeout (pizza and Chinese) around corner from hotel before DH fell asleep. No rush tomorrow as we are going to Jacksonville to dh’s oldest dd house for next two days. Surprised I’m still awake actually.
> View attachment 371281
> Dd thrilled to be at KSC, and met up with this character.  She’s also said she’s willing to give up France if we can make HHN an annual mom/daughter trip.  Will see if we can make both happen...
> 
> Merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah (late I know), happy holidays, happy festivus for rest of us too!


 Glad you enjoyed KSC! We live just 5 miles south of there & watched the beautiful launch this morning in our jammies from our backyard. Save travels to JAX!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Charade67 said:


> I think I’m going to be there April 13-16. Can’t wait to see what the spring break crowds look like.



My oldest daughter will be singing with her school chorus group at Universal on the 13th. I am not sure yet of the place & time but we will be there all weekend so maybe a quick meetup?


----------



## Charade67

Tgrgrl said:


> My oldest daughter will be singing with her school chorus group at Universal on the 13th. I am not sure yet of the place & time but we will be there all weekend so maybe a quick meetup?


That would be great. I don’t know our itinerary yet. I just know that we have 2 Disney days and 2 Universal days. I’ll let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tgrgrl said:


> Glad you enjoyed KSC! We live just 5 miles south of there & watched the beautiful launch this morning in our jammies from our backyard. Save travels to JAX!


I thought you lived around here but didn’t know so close to KSC. How cool to be able to see from your backyard!

Should have waved to Mac as we went through Georgia too.  Nice that Florida’s sun pass now works in Georgia. Debating on going back to sleep...

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## Lynne G

And it is a Monday.  And Christmas Eve.  Wow.  This year has been going by so fast.

 

 

Yep, kids asked when they get their gifts.  Um, tomorrow.

And a hehe,

 

Have a peaceful one, and stay warm.  Cool, damp, gusty, and overcast, so DH is doing errands and will visit his DM, and kids are still sleeping, even with the noisy trash collecting trucks, so control of the television, and tea.  Perfect morning.  

Will be dropping off some gifts, then lunch with my DM.  Christmas is coming homies.

Safe travels MonyK, have fun in JAX.  Like your picture and hey, a space kid, nice.

Tgrgrl, hope you have a peaceful morning.  Nice all got up to see the launch.  

All this talk of Spring trips.  Hmmm.  Still seeing if I can make that happen.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello my people , long time no chat.  Hope all are well and ready to enjoy the holidays.  No matter which castle gives you the warm and fuzzies, take a moment and reflect upon the meaning of the season.  Merry Christmas to the SANs clan! 

Thankful to be able to enjoy many wonderful trips this past year, but puzzled as to being 2 for 2 last trips as to coming back home with super bugs that laid me low.  Last one had me in bed for over a week with high fever, still dragging tail, merrily hacking the remnants out of my lungs.  Crazy, there must be much more rare & exotic stuff circulating in Orlando with all the travelers from far reaches me thinks.

Tonight off we head to my eldest DSs for traditional 7 fishes, sans the fish lol since they aren’t fans of it.  DH & I not of that ethnicity, but will have our own seafood fest this week in the spirit of things.  Day after Xmas I make a big pot of my meat sauce & and do a buffet of various italian dishes for immediate family.  

Tomorrow, off to my SiLs.  I will smile till my face breaks . Have to laugh though, both my DH & I have managed to destroy a crown this week and dentist away on 2 week vacation.  Calling it a blessing in disguise, won’t be able to indulge quite as much as the norm haha


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> We'll buy the drinks next time Patty!
> 
> 
> Editing to add; Molly was somewhat perplexed by it all:
> 
> "So how do you know these people again?"
> 
> "I don't, we just post on the same thread in the Universal section of the Disney board."
> 
> "What's the thread about?"
> 
> "It's about nothing.  And anything.  I don't know how to explain it."
> 
> "We can drink though, right?"




 Yep- drinking is the BEST part!! 



Charade67 said:


> Get well wishes to Joe. Hope you are able to avoid the flu.



Thanks, Charade!  So far, so good!!



Lynne G said:


> Yep, and a mall trip after grocery shopping yielded low black leather boots for me, the cutest European slippers that have rubber soles that pop off, sky high gorgeous black suede heels, and a pair of Lucky jeans for little one.



Sounds like a successful shopping trip!!



Lynne G said:


> Sending well wishes to Patty’s DH.



Thanks, Lynne!!



Monykalyn said:


> Dd thrilled to be at KSC, and met up with this character. She’s also said she’s willing to give up France if we can make HHN an annual mom/daughter trip. Will see if we can make both happen...



Sounds like a plan, Monyk!!

Merry Christmas to all my DIS family from all of us!! Your gift of friendship makes it Christmas everyday!


----------



## Sue M

*Keishashadow *my (adult) daughter always gets sick at Wdw.  I guess with so many rides where your touching lap bars, seats, handrails, etc. It’s easy to pass around germs. I make a conscious effort to keep my hands away from my face and carry antibacterial gel or wipes. I also wipe down my airplane tray, arm rests, etc.
Try not to break the face, lol. But I hear you!  In-laws!! 
Great photos.

*Squirlz *too funny, we do the exact same thing we warn our children not to do, go meet strangers from on line!  Hard one to explain! 
*Pattyw  *We all had flu shots but my daughter continues to get colds!  She works in a daycare.

So lucky those of you who live close enough to see a KSC launch or are there for one. Every time I go to Florida I say I’m going to look up launch schedule to try to watch one.  But it never gets from the thinking stage, lol.

Happy Christmas Eve to all. I’m off to Costco for last minute food items.


----------



## macraven

_Your people missed you Keisha !

Hope you are better now and no more being a sickie for the rest of this year

Sounds like you have quite a few days of family time and food

Hope your presents are plentiful and no knocks over the tree...


Sue, happy shopping at Cosco
Time it to avoid the crowds

pattyw, such a lovely picture of the family!

Lynne have a fun time and lunch with your mom

Bet your daughter won’t sleep in tomorrow as present opening time on the 25th

Monyk, next time let me know when you travel on I 75
I’ll stand by the highway and wave when you go by


To all the other homies, have a blessed Christmas _


----------



## Lynne G

Presents dropped off, gas to be had, then kids want food.  What else is new?

Yay, a peep from Keisha family sick bay.  Sending lots of mummy dust to chase away all the sickness.  

Sun was out for an hour or so, but overcast and very gray out.  

Costco fun.  I swear every time I shop there, it is crazy crowded, even when not holiday time.  Hope you got what you came for, Sue. 

Mac, a very merry Christmas to you and family.  

Lunch was good, and now helping DM. Kids are a big help.

Up next, making that chili.  Picked up some chili powder, so will be just right.  

Lovely afternoon to all.  

 

Ah, nice weather here.  A balmy 40, with wind chills in the low 30’s.  December 24, why yes it is.


----------



## macraven

_Went to the store for potato chips and bread
(Making blt for dinner tonight)

Saw my neighbor across the street from me mowing his yard

We did our last mow few weeks ago and no more for us this year_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Went to the store for potato chips and bread
> (Making blt for dinner tonight)
> 
> Saw my neighbor across the street from me mowing his yard
> 
> We did our last mow few weeks ago and no more for us this year_


Haha, we did our last mow in Oct. lawn still green, always is year round, but thankfully it stops growing.  Think next year we’ll start using a service!


----------



## Sue M

Costco-  wasn’t too bad!  We got there at 10:30, so when we walked in the mob who arrived for store opening was all at check outs. Lines were going up aisles. I was just there to get some cheeses, and desserts for tomorrow’s dinner. Scored a Yule Log which were just being put out, and pumpkin pie. Picked up some wrapping paper and we were outta there. The early birds had already cleared out, and there was only 2 people ahead of me, both with only a few items in the carts. 

Lynne, I think I’ll make a big pot of chilli after Boxing Day to bring up to Whistler, easy dinner for first night. Great to make in the Instant Pot.


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like mall shopping with only iced coffee bought and people watching.  

Now late dinner, and relaxing. Great way to be on Christmas Eve.  

Sue, glad you had a good run at Costco. I only get lines sometimes.  I try to be that early bird.  

Ha, no lawn mowing since at least October.  We have the grass that turns a straw color once dormant until the Spring, late Spring.  So our yard is a lovely straw yellow brownish.


----------



## Lynne G

Neighborhood all light up.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one’s shot.  Clear night, so colder feeling.  Just did a Target run, and stop at WaWa.  Happy, and no you cannot open a present.


----------



## Charade67

I’m almost too late to wish everyone a happy Christmas Eve. I woke up at 5:00 this morning and couldn’t get back to sleep. I disovered thay BBC America is running a Doctor WHo marathon, so I watched until I fell asleep sometime after 7:00. I think dreamed that I was with the 10th Doctor running to or from something. I woke up before I found out what. Did some cleaning and laundry and then we all went to see Aquaman. Then we went out to one of the nicer steakhouses in town for dh’s birthday.

Keisha - Sorry to hear about all of the illness. I love you pictures. Makes me want to go back right now.


We don’t have a Costco here, but I don’t think I would go into one the day before Christmas. We had to go to the mall to go to the movie, and I was surprised it wasn’t more crowded than it was.

Can’t remember when we last had our lawn mowed. It’s mostly brown right now.

I should probably try to get some sleep. I still don’t know what we will be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear your sleepless night last night, Charade.  Hope you get a better night sleep tonight.  DH got me up at 5:30 this morning.  Hot shower made me feel better, and now dragging.

Kids are screen watching not sure what.  I am too, but getting ready for bed.  I will be snug in my bed, with visions of sugar plums to dance in my head, shortly.


----------



## tink1957

Happy Christmas eve everyone 

We had a nice dinner tonight with family and friends.  I spent the day cooking and cleaning.  We also watched the Doctor Who marathon Charade in fact, I'm still watching but I'm fading fast...hope I have sweet dreams about the 10th Doctor 

Presents are all wrapped and the stockings are filled.

We're also going to see Aquaman tomorrow after we exchange gifts and chow down on tonight's leftovers.

Mac, Carole, Lynne, keisha, patty, monyk, squirlz, robo, sue, bobbie, charade, tgrgrl, buckeev and all our homies...
Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Sue M

Just back from church. Had traditional sherry toast to Christmas when dd and I got home. Now spending a quiet evening watching It’s a Wonderful Life. 
Waiting for everyone to go to bed to stuff stockings.


----------



## schumigirl

Merry Christmas everyone.........


Having a lovely time up here.....had the most beautiful Christmas Eve. There was a hard frost when we got up and everything was white and crisp with beautiful sunshine, but it was freezing!!!! We had -7 .......went a drive to meet folks for lunch and there was the weirdest fog sitting on the sea....very eerie....but so beautiful. 

Just had breakfast in hotel.....met the one hospitality person who clearly didn’t want to be there......lol.....rest of the staff are lovely though.....they left a little gift stocking for each guest on the bed yesterday when we were out. We went into Kyle’s room first when we came back in and thought it was just for him......then in our room we had the same.......lovely touch. 

So, going to get changed and off to mum’s soon, then big family get together later for dinner and fun. 

Hope everyone has a lovely and relaxing Christmas Day........


----------



## Charade67

Awake at 5:00 again. This is becoming a bad habit. I am the only one in my family awake right now. I’m going to try to get back to sleep, but will leave you with a couple of pictures from B’s stage debut back in December 2000.











Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas to all the homies.  May the holiday be enjoyed with family, friends and with joy.  

Tink, so nice you hosted and made such a lush feast.

Schumi, little one has another like as you do.  With the crisp and cold day yesterday was, little one remarked that it was getting to be perfect weather like today is.  She loves when it is white and cold out.  Mind you, she also can be a lizard as well.  Glad to hear you are having a great time, and also having some lush food.

Damo, Tink, Charade, and all the homies, Good Morning!


----------



## Robo56

Merry Christmas Sans family...... Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Tink, Lynne, Monykalyn, Charade, Squirlz, Trgrgrl, Pattyw, Sue, Bobbie, buckeev and any I missed.















Wishing you all the Blessings of Christmas.


----------



## macraven

_Merry Christmas homies!_


----------



## Robo56

To all our San family members who are sick........ prayers you all will get well soon.

We did our Big Christmas celebration yesterday evening....we had a houseful of children, grandchildren and great grandchildren, sister, brother in law, niece, nephew, great nephews etc...had lots of good food and presents. All the littles were so happy to see each other.

Today will be a quiet Christmas Day of resting.

Keisha so sorry to hear you were laid low again with another bug.....hopefully this will be the last Orlando bug to follow you home 

Bobbie68.....sending get well prayers your way that whatever health issue you are having will get better and you have good results on your tests in 6 months 

Pattyw such nice pics of you and your lovely family. It was so nice to meet you and Joe at HHN.....You are the sweetest couple. Sending get well wishes to Mr. Joe.

Schumi great to hear you and your family are having a great time in the highlands. Merry Christmas to you and your family and have a wonderful remainder of your stay in Scotland.

Squirlz nice pic of you, Molly and the Who’s..........my family thinks it’s interesting that I do not do (Facebook, Twitter, instagram  etc.) any social media, but I post on the Dis......Mac has for sure created a family of friends here on the Sans who are passionate about their love of all things Universal.


A special Merry Christmas to Mac the mother of the Sans family.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks you Robbie

The Sans is the home for all of us
It’s where all my kids come to play

Sounds like you had a fabulous time with the entire family to celebrate Christmas !

Christmas is a fantastic family time 


I’ve been up for hours as who can sleep in on this glorious day !

Now time for me to make my one cup of coffee and read the paper 

Hope everyone finds a special wanted gift under the tree this morning 

_


----------



## Monykalyn

Merry Christmas SANS peeps!
Arrived at hubs dd’s House yesterday afternoon. Took scenic route up A1a yesterday for part of drive, and through Daytona beach. Stopped for beach pic. Nope not missing cold and snow! Late dinner yesterday as we’d snacked all afternoon- Japanese steak house, as always too much food. Day in today with the family, and this dd (think I’m gonna start with initials as charade does-easier!) “K” has friends coming for dinner too. Should be a lot of fun. They are good friends with a Jax Jaguar football player and spouse and he’s stopping by too.  Sunny!

Drove around to look at lights last night. Love all the different ways people decorate- one house completely decked out, complete with an “island” of misfit toys!

Photo missing a couple kids but had to get it lol.

Hope all have a joyous day!


----------



## macraven

_If you are one that just reads along time to time in the Sans, hope you drop in just to say hi

We love to have you join us even if it is a passing by time for youse

Everyone is welcome here always!

You don’t even have to take off your muddy boots when you come to our house _


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning SANS Family and a very Merry Christmas!!!!.





I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas morning, we did here. I do Christmas Eve and have friends over. I am Italian, so I do the traditional Christmas Eve fish. I was busy from early morning till midnight. It was very nice.

Charlie and Liv are visiting his family this morning then we head to my brother's later.

Thank  you so much everyone  for the good thoughts and well wishes. I have a lot of faith and positive attitude so I think I will hang in there. I will tell you having a family like this helps every bit.

I hope everyone and their family  here who is battling health problems make a speedy recovery. Everyone who is traveling today stay safe.


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie I so glad you posted !
Have been thinking of you and your family the last few days

Sounds like Christmas Eve was great with your friends over

Hope you received every gift you had hoped for_


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Christmas to all!  *  Had Breakfast, watched The Queens Christmas Message, it’s a tradition!  Then opened our stockings. Now getting all the prep work done for dinner. Veggies cut and peeled, etc. Youngest daughter will get here mid afternoon and will open presents then.


----------



## Squirlz

Merry Christmas everyone!  We literally have nothing to do today.  Slept until noon, just made some great sausage and eggs.  Since we just returned from Universal last Thursday, Christmas kind of snuck up on us.  I walked down to the corner store yesterday to get eggnog and peppermint stick ice cream.  Later today I will grill a couple Porterhouse steaks.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  All are having fun with their new electronic toys.  And DH is resting after helping out overnight.  

Dinner at other family member house, coming up soon enough, and sun has come out.  Still cold, 35 out, but hey, Christmas it is.  

Nothing like quiet and happy kids.  While both generally knew what they were getting, momma had some good surprise gifts.  And we give small gag gifts between my siblings.  Got my coffee loving Dsis some paperclips with a coffee cup, cream cup, sugar packet, etc. on their top, and smell like cofffee, cream, sugar, etc.  Got a good laugh from her.  

Enjoy reading about all the homies plans and lush food spreads.  Robo, sounded great, as does the fish eating family meal of Bobbie. Sue, busy in the kitchen. MonyK, beach picture, yay, a great place to be today.

Mac, hope your coffee was hot, and peaceful reading of the paper this morning.  Hope you are feeling better, and enjoying the remainder of today.

Squirlz, great Who characters picture. Have a fun time at the Dark Side.  

Time for more tea. House feels cool.  Lounging, a great way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Anyone still up or are all worn out from the festivities today?
Had a very nice Christmas dinner. K had her boss over for dinner - that are both staying with us in February when visit for Chili cookoff. Grandson thoroughly enjoyed Santa gifts and family gifts. Kids this age are so fun and he’s so stinking cute (and smart- no bias here!). FaceTimed other daughter A with DH’s Mom. 
K and hubby good friends with a Jacksonville Jaguars football player and he and wife came to dinner as well. Sweet couple and lots of laughs. So root for #40 now . 
loved reading on everyone’s days and plans. 2019 only a few days away now


----------



## Sue M

Yup, I’m still up!  It’s 11:15 on the west coast!  I’m so full I may never move again!  Lovely day with family and friends!  
Turkey didn’t disappoint. We get a fresh one from the butcher. So good. Mashed potatoes, yam & pineapple, maple carrots, and of course stuffing & turkey!  Yule log, pumpkin and blueberry pies for dessert.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning to everyone. I’m off to do the one crazy thing I do each year - fight the crowds at the hallmark store for 50% off keepsake ornaments. I’ll be back later.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Pattyw such nice pics of you and your lovely family. It was so nice to meet you and Joe at HHN.....You are the sweetest couple. Sending get well wishes to Mr. Joe.



Thanks for the kind words, Robbie!! You are wonderful!!



Robo56 said:


> A special Merry Christmas to Mac the mother of the Sans family.



 Ditto to our fantastic head of the family!


Thanks so much for all the well wishes for Joe!  He's very grateful and feeling much better! 


Happy Wednesday all!!  Hope everyone had a great holiday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Little one is getting up slow.  

Yep, couple stores are where we are going, as little one has gift cards, and a good time to use them.  

Good luck Charade, I used to go to that store too. As collected those ornaments for years.  But now, not as eager, as we have many.  

Yep, we were stuffed last night.  Family dinner. 

And I will be back, that camel is still sleeping.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And I will be back, that camel is still sleeping.



Lynne- always look forward to your camel pics!


----------



## macraven

_So for those that had a feast and Christmas candy yesterday, is today diet day....._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a shopping Wednesday, day after Christmas.  No dieting yet, MAC.  There are left overs.  

Morning Homies!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _So for those that had a feast and Christmas candy yesterday, is today diet day....._





Lynne G said:


> No dieting yet, MAC. There are left overs.



Yep- many leftovers! I think I'm waiting until Jan 2! Then, the diet and exercise begin!


----------



## Charade67

The Hallmark shopping trip was moderately successful. Several of the ornaments I wanted were already sold out. I expected that though. I found some that dh wanted. 

Work was slow. Only one therapist was working today.  I go back tomorrow and then am off again until next Wednesday.

No plans for New Year’s Eve. We will most likely stay home and be boring.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> _So for those that had a feast and Christmas candy yesterday, is today diet day....._


No dieting here. But maybe a bit more exercise? Currently waiting on dinner at Bubba Gump. Kids playing games on phone so quick check in. The Hyatt House across street is very nice!! However they messed up reservation a bit - supposed to have a 1 bedroom suite but have us in a queen studio suite- gentleman at desk said it was their mess up- will be getting our 1 bed tomorrow, adjusted the rate (yay!) and gave 20% off- oh and now we are leaving Sunday instead of Saturday lol! No hurry to get back to cold!
Also booked the dessert party tomorrow. Guess I’m gonna have to do a review on that as it’s new. 

Charade- we have tubs of hallmark ornaments. Had to stop getting them. But did get a nasa one. 

I’m messed up on what day it actually is - it’s Wednesday? Thank goodness for the camel!
Happy hump day indeed!


----------



## Tgrgrl

Merry belated Christmas!! We have had a wonderful few days! My mom flew in from Alabama last weekend. Hubs & I went to a Bloody Mary Brunch Saturday & another party that night. Sunday, church & Mary Poppins movie, Monday the girls performed a liturgical dance at the children’s Christmas Eve service & then we went to a friends house for dinner. Yesterday was insane.....told kids first one to wake us up was the last one to open gifts......yeah, I’m THAT mom....hehe so our day got started about 7:45 am, which was decent considering. All day unwrapping gifts, playing with gifts, eating, drinking, watching Christmas movies. Rinse & repeat for today, minus the gift unwrapping. FYI, the Legos Hogwarts castle is adorable!!! Well worth the $$$ if you are into HP &/or Legos. Tomorrow my mom flies home & my MIL flies in....”tag, you’re it!” so girls & I are going to Gaylord Palms for the ICE exhibit to kill time between airport runs. Not much planned until NYE so I will try to not let my OCD get the best of me & let everyone enjoy the beautiful mess. I can clean up after the kids go back to school, right!?!? Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
Enjoy Bubba Gumps !
Go for the shrimp.._


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl, so nice you are having a lot of mom time!
First your mom and now your other mom to spend time with you and the family

A 7:45 start Christmas Day for opening presents sounds pretty good

Much better than 6:00 which happened in my house years ago_


----------



## Sue M

Today I braved the Boxing Day sales!  I saw a flyer from where I got younger DDs birthday gift, for $30 off!  Was worth it to brave the mall to get a $30 refund!    Her birthday is early January so I learned from past that you have to buy before Christmas or risk empty shelves!  
Other than that a slow day. Slept in a tad. Had coffee and watched tv in my pjs, had a soak in the hot tub before it started to rain ️ again!  Went to mall then had left overs for dinner. Still lots of leftovers, after sending 3 plates out last night with family and friends.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, decided to get up before the crack of dawn, to find a pretty empty parking lot.  Yes!  So nice, though I had Mr. Slow in front of me some of the way, boo, and a deer said hello as it bounced just far enough, I was like, thank goodness.  But, happy that the $3 that I spent for fancy windshield wiping, did quickly remove the ice covering the windows.  Nice and cold, below freezing to start the day.  






 hehe, hope all had a successful Boxing Day.  I'm sure it was for cats.  LOL

Well, tea is quite needed, so it's a Thirsty Thursday.   hehe, no really,  
and you have to have another cat:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or two:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


Either day, drink up, and have a terrific Thursday.  

  Yep, MonK, this year is coming to an end.  

My ticker, is 11.  What?  Late booking, fast countdown.  Yep, that's it.  And, what, little one, a Spring trip, sigh, may indeed try for it.  Have to check her school calendar.  Did I say, I love having my AP?


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I go back tomorrow and then am off again until next Wednesday.



Enjoy your days off! 



Monykalyn said:


> and now we are leaving Sunday instead of Saturday lol! No hurry to get back to cold!



That's great- another vacay day!!  How are the park crowds?



Tgrgrl said:


> girls & I are going to Gaylord Palms for the ICE exhibit to kill time between airport runs.



Always wanted to see ICE! Although I do have an issue with going somewhere that 's actually COLDER than home!
Yep- clean after the girls go back to school- enjoy the family time!



Sue M said:


> Other than that a slow day. Slept in a tad. Had coffee and watched tv in my pjs, had a soak in the hot tub before it started to rain ️ again! Went to mall then had left overs for dinner. Still lots of leftovers, after sending 3 plates out last night with family and friends.



Sounds like a great day!!



Lynne G said:


> hehe, hope all had a successful Boxing Day. I'm sure it was for cats. LOL



Love the cat pics! Yes- mine LOVE boxes!!




macraven said:


> Much better than 6:00 which happened in my house years ago



I'm with you, Mac! Nice to have adult kids- they want to sleep in!

Happy Thursday all  Last night Kyle & Erin arrived from Ft. Lauderdale! They're home until Jan 2! So nice to have them home!! I'm off today- only have to work tomorrow and then off until Jan 2! Sunny and mild today- high in the 40s!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking in- waiting on Macy parade to start. In dessert party area and so far it’s pretty empty. Have had 2 characters come out so far for pics. Nice night but a bit windy. Parks are packed-new years at MK packed level. She and son ran off to get on transformers before parade starts.  Hoping they make it back. No way would I ever attempt the parks this time of year without EP!

Nice to have family home Patty!
Wow to short countdown Lynne!
ICE!sounds fun tgrgrl 
Yay to sales Sue!  We went to Lake Burma Vista outlet malls today and all of us got a bunch of stuff 

Hey Mac and rest of SANS peeps!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for your on the spot reporting on the parks 

Love your pics 

Scooby is always a winner_


----------



## macraven

_Seems like a long week to me but in a few hours it will be Friday 

Schumi should be back home now 
I’m sure she had a great holiday with her family

So one homie will be unpacking the suitcases and another (Lynne) will be getting hers out

Monyk is back at the parks now and hope she shares pictures of the darkside parade tonight 

Charade is off work til next week
She has quite a few days she can relax at home 

Pattyw has done her last vacation for the year but I expect she will get the travel bug once January comes around

Hugs to all the homies !



_


----------



## Lynne G

.  Why, yes, and have a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks for the live reporting MonyK.  And I hope they do the dessert party after the New Year Day.  I'd do it, even when not as busy.  Hopefully you have positive info on it.  Love the pictures, and yep, have to always have a Scooby.

Schumi, hope you have safe travels back home, and the car filled with happy thoughts, and some nice presents.  And for you, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha, had to get that mask in.  LOL

 Oh yes it is, and so happy.  Even though the weather is for ducks.  Huge puddles on the roads, and was a still raining hard commute.  But hey, the weather this morning was 20 degrees warmer.  Still felt like a cold rain though.  Umbrella used.  Sniff, the sunglasses are put away, and most likely won't be used for at least another day.  Boo. 

DH left, and I went back to sleep.  Then the radio said, it's time.  Wow, I moved like the wind.  Have not done that in quite some time.  Guess getting back into commute mode was not having it on a Friday.  Blame it on the short week.  Haha.

Patty, so nice to have the kids home until next week. 

Charade, a nice long week-end is always a good one.  Great way to spend the end of the year.  Hope B is enjoying her new bookshelf. 

And sometimes little one is a good kid.  Going to drop us off at the train stop when we leave, and pick us up at the airport in the late hour. 

Countdown is getting so close to a single digit.  And another good thing, chopped a few dollars off the rental car price.  Keep that discounting coming.  Airfare, nope, even higher now.

Time for tea, well, the second cup of it.  Have a great Friday, all you homies.  After this week-end, you can say, I"ll see you next week, in 2019.

  Don't start counting calories yet.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_My area will be monsoon season today_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I have errands to run today, but don’t really want to go out. Dh wants to tag along, but I’d rather he didn’t. It will take twice as long if he comes. 

Great news from work. Remember when I complained about our office copier and said that the boss was going to order a new one once we used all of the existing toner? Yesterday she told me that the new copier has been ordered. This will be a nice way to start the new year. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, a nice long week-end is always a good one. Great way to spend the end of the year. Hope B is enjoying her new bookshelf.



She loves the bookshelf, but needs more books. Her old, small bookshelf was completely full. The new bookshelf looks so empty. 



macraven said:


> My area will be monsoon season today


Same here. I think we get a break tomorrow, but then it will rain for several more days.  I’m so ready for a dry spell.

One of the things on my shopping list today is a new makeup brush. I dropped mine on the bathroom floor yesterday, so I decided to wash it. I put it in a little basket on my bathroom counter to dry. Caspian stole it and batted it all about the house like a new toy. I eventually found it on the floor by the door leading to the garage. I should have known better. This isn’t the first time he has taken a makeup brush.


----------



## Monykalyn

I must b crazy. Dd wanted to get up early to shop Diagon Alley. Ugh. Line to get but moved fast and once past certain point able to get out of line that was waitin for gringotts.  Lines were short fora while but grew quick as shopped. And shopped. Half of Diagon Alley going home with us.  Hogwarts express to islands.  Wandered around Jurassic Park. Decided o hop in “short” single rider line at Doom. 20 minutes and still waiting but we are now 3 back.  Lunch at NBC Grille and nap time!  
Dessert party fun. Not sure I’d do it in slow time but so nice to have space to spread out


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  More live from MonyK.  Yep, shopping is a priority.  LOL  Glad to hear the dessert party was fun.  Even if a slow time, I may still want to do it, as spreading out is worth it to me.  That, and not having to wait to get that spreading out place.

Monsoon weather here too Mac, and I'm with Charade, wet and more wet for days to come.  2 inches to fall today, alone.  We've had a very wet 2018, so far. 

Hungry.  Brought PBJ sandwich, but eh, not sure.  Lots of tea though, inside feels almost too cold, and damp. 

Afternoon, fly by please.


----------



## macraven

_I need to go to town and pick up a few things to make dinner

We already received 3 inches of rain and due more today
If I don’t go soon, I’ll be staying home

I’m in a mountain/ridge area and by the time I’m off the ridge to the lower main roadway, it could be flooded

The creek at the bottom is almost risen to road level

Did a run to the store hours ago and saw the creek was high

Only good thing about today is it is now 60 and predicted to hit 65 later afternoon 


Monyk will you be at the darkside for NYE?

Keep sharing your “johnny on the spot” with us!


Charade, now you can buy your daughter books to fill up her new book case
Birthday books and other holiday gifts will get her shelves filled _


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon SANS family I am back ...It has been a long week with the teens home, they always distract me from stuff. They are at the mall on a date and I thought I would have some time. However, Liv decided to text me on everything she saw to buy. I am glad she wants my opinions but I thought I would have a little down time. Anyway they are having fun!

I want to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for the wonderful thoughts, prayers and well wishes. It means a lot.

Liv is still on the schedule for Target only with 8 hours but hopefully will keep that. Charlie is not on the schedule but they didn't tell him he was fired. We are keeping our fingers crossed.

I have some cleaning out of closets and draws to do...Charlie is unofficially living with us now. He hasn't been home in over  2 months and doesn't want too. His mom isn't saying anything because she has her hands full with DCF because of her husband and her younger daughter. It is just as well he is here in structure and a safe home. He has been doing so good since being here. I just hope this isn't the calm before the storm with this family. Fingers crossed .

Mac Thank you so much for thinking about me after I posted. It felt so nice to hear you say that. I told Brian what a wonderful group I am involved with on here. It is a second family. I hear you on the monsoon it has been very rainy here. I think we will get a break for a couple of days then more on New Years Eve.

Monykalyn I am so glad to hear you reporting on your trip. It sounds like a nice time and so glad they fixed your room issue and gave you a discount. Look forward to hearing more. I have done the desert party several times and always enjoyed it.

Charade The book case looked so pretty. Your daughter will have so much fun filling it with new books

Lynne I hope you get back in to the commute swing. How exciting down to single digits now

Tgrgrl I was happy to hear you had a nice Christmas with your family even thought you were very busy.

Patty Enjoy having the "big kids" home for awhile.  Glad Joe is better

Sue I am glad your shopping worked out for your daughter's gift. Oh the

Robo I am so glad you had a great multi-generation family Christmas. It doesn't get much better than that. Thank you for your thoughts

Schumi I hope your trip was great and you have a safe trip home

To any family I missed I hope you are all happy and safe and enjoying this wonderful time of year


----------



## Tgrgrl

Monykalyn said:


> I must b crazy. Dd wanted to get up early to shop Diagon Alley. Ugh. Line to get but moved fast and once past certain point able to get out of line that was waitin for gringotts.  Lines were short fora while but grew quick as shopped. And shopped. Half of Diagon Alley going home with us.  Hogwarts express to islands.  Wandered around Jurassic Park. Decided o hop in “short” single rider line at Doom. 20 minutes and still waiting but we are now 3 back.  Lunch at NBC Grille and nap time!
> Dessert party fun. Not sure I’d do it in slow time but so nice to have space to spread out


FYI, OIA has a nice HP gift shop in Terminal A before you go thru security. Prices are same as the parks & they give you the pass holder discount ( if you have one). It’s small but they have wands, cloaks, chocolate frogs, et all & last night we were the only shoppers.


----------



## Monykalyn

BAck after nap. I was only one to go back to hotel. Short jaunt - got awesome parking spot this am and was reluctant to take car lol. Rest went to see aqua man. I really needed the nap lol. Kong EP we were told 45-60 minutes. Turned out to be 20.  Waiting to see the raptor. Would like to make it over for Grinchmas show but may be pushing til tomorrow lol 

Not sure about dinner plans yet...


----------



## macraven

_Well.....where did you decide to eat tonight?_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We have had a rather productive day. Dh decided to go see Bohemian Rhapsody, so B and I took the opportunity to do some shopping without him. I picked up a few things for myself, but am still looking for a few more long sleeved shirts. I also picked up a book I’ve been wanting. One of these days I will learn that dropping hints to dh is useless. No matter how many times I mentioned that my favorite author has a new book out, it never occurred to him to buy it for me for Christmas. (And he complained that he had no idea what to get me this year.)



Monykalyn said:


> I must b crazy. Dd wanted to get up early to shop Diagon Alley. Ugh.


Maybe a little crazy, but I would probably do the same especially if I could get into the shops before they got too crowded.



Lynne G said:


> We've had a very wet 2018, so far.


 I think that may be wettest year on record, or at least in a very long time. 



macraven said:


> Charade, now you can buy your daughter books to fill up her new book case
> Birthday books and other holiday gifts will get her shelves filled


Thankfully she loves to read. I just need to find out what books she wants. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charlie is unofficially living with us now.


 Just curious, do you have any difficulty with school, or is he already a legal adult?

Well, we are supposed to have sun tomorrow. I feel like I should spend some time outdoors and enjoy it while it is here. I have no idea what to do though.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, with all this rain coming from the South, predicted by evening weather guy, 60 degrees at midnight on New Year’s Eve.  Warmest in some years, but with rain still falling that night.  

Pasta is our go to meal.  Always good.  

Now chilling, and so glad only zoo on the agenda this weekend.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello Blue- great as usual.  She did make me jump- very aggressive today. And we did make it to Grinchmas, really fun show! As you can see middle dd P is sporting some of the Ravenclaw merch she bought this am...


macraven said:


> _Well.....where did you decide to eat tonight?_


Margaritaville- but outside on Porch of Indecision. Lol we all knew what we wanted. Live music too. But holy moly 2nd blackberry margarita was strong!! Wasn’t sure I’d be able to walk.  Funny- coming back traffic this afternoon was crazy but I ended up in the same row as the morning- just at furthest end of the row.



Charade67 said:


> No matter how many times I mentioned that my favorite author has a new book out, it never occurred to him to buy it for me for Christmas.


. My fave gifts are gift cards to bookstores or books from fave authors-even pre orders of the next in a series. I follow a fave author on twitter-he’s not a super huge name so he usually responds back to comments. Love it!



Lynne G said:


> zoo on the agenda this weekend.


 Love that you support local zoo- gave two annual memberships to zoos this year as Christmas gifts

Very nice muggy day today, loving it. After dinner we called it a day, boy convinced me to go to pool.  Manager said they got heat in pool starting last Sunday- here to tell you it hasn’t heated pool up yet lol!  Air was warm but water- not so much.  DH got me and son drinks from bar (kid does love his virgin pina coladas) and we ended up sitting by fire pit to warm up after 20 minutes in pool.

Tallied up what trip has cost so far, bit outside budget.  Told DH we could do much cheaper than what we do but he said he doesn’t mind.  Food especially we splurge often. Plus we did add day at KSC at start of trip, and extra day tomorrow (although lodging is still coming out under budget there due to the discount from the scheduling-not bad for an extra day actually).

DdA said she’s applying to third DCP for next summer...omg my house is never gonna be done 

Finally sleepy, wow only few days left of this year...
ETA- to say “HI” to Bobbie!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone was able to go out to eat just Brian and I. We have an all you can eat Asian Buffet with hibachi.  Liv stayed home and Charlie was working. It still feels weird going out on a date with Brian by ourselves.

Monykalyn I like your pic of Blue. We so much enjoyed the raptor encounter. We like Margaritaville but haven't been there in awhile. The blackberry Margarita sounds really good. I use to like when I didn't have to worry about a budget so much. It sounds like you are still doing  good and so nice DH doesn't mind. I hope you enjoy the rest of the trip

Charade - Charlie is going to be 17 in two weeks. We have two high schools one on each side of town. He goes to one on the east side. I live on the west side. Brian takes him to school every morning and I pick him up.The school as of right now does not know he is staying with us. Due to this there is no issue with school right now. However, I can't even call him out sick or anything. He would have to call his mother.  I still would need guardianship from his parents for decisions. I don't see that happening just yet. I am not sure how we are going to proceed now that DCF is involved with his mother and other things in the  house with his younger sister. We are willing to do what we need to do legally to be his guardian. His biological father is going to make things very difficult though. He has this control issue going on. Brian works for DCF and has spoken to case worker friends, who have told him once he turned 16 here there really isn't anything his parents can do. They can try and force him home but that is a long shot. At this point I am not even sure what his mother wants. Charlie says he is ready to go for emancipation if he needs too. Thanks for asking though.

Lynne the zoo sounds like fun I hope you enjoy even with all the rain coming.


Have a good night everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Haven’t managed a full catch up of all posts........

Although I did see a mention of a Blackberry Margarita from Monyk ..........lol.......one of my favourite cocktails in Margaritaville!!! Glad you’re having such a good trip!!!



So, Christmas was fabulous. Although took us almost 7 hours to get up there, longer than usual journey. We had the best time with family and friends.....managed a good catch up with friends we hadn’t seen for a while......we all did really well with presents which was nice ........but Christmas Day was lovely. Big family get together was just perfect. 

So, while we were up there, I decided as all our friends were missing our Boxing night get together.......why didn’t we have a somewhat late Boxing night get together when we got back!! I must have been having a crazy moment....

But, called a few friends and everyone loved the idea........so a few helped and began preparing and getting a head start on Thursday........we got back late Thursday afternoon and began cooking and preparing......yep, I felt extra crazy at that point  Tom got the rooms ready as a few sleep over which was a big help. 

We did manage to open the gifts we had got each other as we didn’t take them up with us, we like to leave them till we come home......and Kyle really outdid himself with gifts for us.........one of the things he got me was the Stephen King book Doctor Sleep which is the follow up book to The Shining.......love it!!! 

Yesterday was getting everything ready, some shopping and more preparing.......I did buy more pre bought food than I usually do though.......but, it was a huge success........loads of food and drink and I was grateful for the friends who helped and made a few dishes for everyone. We had around 20 folks here as only a few couldn’t make it. Such a good night and I’m so glad we did it. 

We still have 5 folks here......sound asleep........have told them breakfast is going to be help yourself to pastries, cereals and toast.......although I do have bacon sandwiches as an option! Will vacuum outside their rooms if they’re not up by 10ish! 

I’m up far too early though......only went to bed about 4 hours ago! I am whooped!!! But, so glad we did it after all....we love big get togethers with friends.......think I only had two glasses of wine the whole night and a taste of one of the cocktail pitchers! 

Think I may snooze today! 

Weather has been incredibly mild after the freezing cold Christmas Eve........although wind has got up during night the night, it’s not cold though.......sitting around the low 50’s, although cold weather is on the way apparently.

But, hope everyone is good and you all had a wonderful Christmas.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning! 

Fabulous report of your holiday trip, Schumi.  Glad to hear you enjoyed all, family, friends, food, drink, and gifts.

MonyK, great picture of blue.  We have some great shots of her too, as well as blue’s friend one, that I forget the name.  Hoot, what she does.  And yes, we enjoy our zoo, and being a member makes me not worry if we only spend a few hours each time.  It is always fun, and we hope to see the new Asian bear that arrived last month.  I like when the weather is not good, as it keeps the crowds down.

Bobbie, hugs, and hope all work out with Charlie.  Nice work is working out for Liv.

Time for tea, then zoo, some shopping, and a few errands.  Oh, and last night little one said she used up all the eggs.  Thanks.  Guess that will be in my shopping list.  Was going to make french toast.  May have cereal instead.  We generally do a you make your own breakfast.  That may include a bowl of my beef chili.  I had made a huge pot of it, and wow, it tastes even hotter than first made.  Yep, if you are going to make chili, you should feel some heat.  I put cheese on mine, and crush up crackers too.  That helps.

Later homies, be like Schumi, have a lazy Saturday.


----------



## Sue M

Ooo. Have to remember to try blackberry Maggie!  Sounds wonderful. 

Fun hearing everyone’s holiday plans. 

Welcome home Schumi!

We drove up to Whistler yesterday without incident!  Woke up to pouring rain today. For those of you who may not know- Whistler is a ski resort!  Not supposed to rain ️. So much for cross county ski and snow shoeing today!  Here with husband, oldest dd and brother in law till New Year’s Day.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> DdA said she’s applying to third DCP for next summer...omg my house is never gonna be done





Happy Saturday all!! 

Bobbie- Charlie is so blessed to have you and Brian!

Glad everyone had a great holiday!!

Nice to have Kyle and Erin home!! We had a great dinner last night with Erin's family! We're blessed to have such a wonderful family as in laws to be!!

Gearing up for a family NYE party at our house!!


----------



## Lynne G

Our Saturday night routine Chinese take out for dinner, with enough left over, and will be breakfast or lunch, or both, tomorrow.

Rain is coming, but day started out with bright blue skies, that by just past afternoon, became cloudy, and by dinner time, clouds definitely looked like rain clouds, and no stars or moon to be seen.

 
 

Yep, screens are us tonight.  Went shopping for a little bit after the zoo, and scored some huge baskets, that little one wanted for her shoe collection, at 70 percent off.

Zoo pictures below, and it was crowded, but we had a great time.  This was at our little local zoo, as we belong to both the large city one and the little local zoo.  They had reindeer for the holidays.  Beautiful female ones that were really hungry, kicking their food bowls at times.  The otters, when we came up to their enclosure, we said hello.  They came right up to us, realized we had no food, and promptly went to where you see them, in the far side of the enclosure.  Little one was also enamered with the numerous wild black vultures that were in and around the zoo.


----------



## Charade67

I’m up way too early again.  Our smoke alarms started chirping and announcing “low battery” at 6:00 this morning. Couldn’t get back to sleep, so I’m watching the Doctor Who marathon.



Monykalyn said:


> As you can see middle dd P is sporting some of the Ravenclaw merch she bought this am...


 We have 2 Ravenclaws in the family. DH is a Slytherin.



Monykalyn said:


> Tallied up what trip has cost so far, bit outside budget.


I don’t think we ave ever stayed within budget for vacations. We need to start working on our June trip.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, if you are going to make chili, you should feel some heat. I put cheese on mine, and crush up crackers too. That helps.


 Years ago I went to a chili dinner. Someone brought something that tasted like it was just hamburger and tomato sauce. Ugh! I have to have some spice, but unfortunately can’t tolerate it was hot as I used to.

Bobbie - I think Charlie is very fortunate to have you and your family. 

Schumi - Welcome back.

We are supposed to have another nice day today. I should get outside and do something.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! On way home. 
Bobbie - hope Charlie gets to stay with you and no drama from the bio parents. Liv only working a few hours a week now?
Schumi- glad you enjoyed the last minute Boxing Day festivities but wow, I’d be in a coma for two days to recover lol!
Lynne- love the zoo pics- reindeer! 
Hi Charade and Sue!!

Had a fun day yesterday - started at Disney Springs, did some more shopping.  Got me yet another Mickey ring - add to my collection. We walked he Christmas tree trail. When we got there empty garage, when we left a couple hours later (noonish) cars circling for spots and showing as nearly full. Back to room and ate up our leftovers then I think we all fell asleep for a bit. Decided to bring clothes in backpack so we could do a water ride. Did the Jurassic river adventure- was going to do single rider (10 min or less wait) but dd refused to go by herself. Waited in regular line posted75 minutes I think? Was over hour anyway but we waited 37 minutes (timed it). And I didn’t even get wet lol!  Generally we found wait times exaggerated especially for the times the TM were saying for EP. Kim they said up to 40 minutes and I think we were on in 18? Same for FJ.  So not walk on but really not bad considering parks were packed. And I finally did Rip Ride Rocket- wow.  Gringotts was a bit of a longer wait but way way way less than standby. 
We also ate at Confisco last night. 10 minutes wait at 530!  Barely had time to pay for my sangria at Backwater Bar before they called our name. Dd and DH had run over to marvel store by Spider-Man for something she wanted as I thought we’d have a longer wait.  Food was fabulous- biggest French dip sandwich ever (dd) DH got a burger, boy got fajitas, and I had the ribs-very tender and lots of meat on them. I really need to add up what we’ve saved with the 15% discount with our AP.  Course “save” is relative as we’d not gone if we didn’t already have the passes lol.

Back to reality soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Another live reporting from MonyK.  Safe travels home, and sounds like a great way to spend your last day.

Charade, I was up early too, but not because of noise.  My head just says 4:30 am is a good time to be awake no matter what day it is.  Diffference is, I don’t move as fast, and today enjoyed an extra long shower, as the kids are still asleep.  I went to bed around midnight, then I think it was 1 or 2 am, heard older one say goodnight when I heard someone on the stairs and growling who is it. Then crap, I am wide wake and gotta get up to go wee.  But, as usual, went back to bed, and watch said 4:30 when I took a peak.  Oh, and have been watching some Dr. Who too, in between some English football and some pioneer cooking.  News is on in the background.  

So in honor of this last Sunday in 2018,

 
 

Oh yeah and make it a
 

But have to say,
 

, .  Actually, hope it is a nonworking day for all homies tomorrow.  I may go in, should be very quiet.  May pick up some munchkins to share before going in.  And some coffee for me.  

Ah, guess by 10:30, I will be the vocal annoying get up notice.  

Have a lovely day, and remember the weather guy said, don’t worry about the snow flurries, no white will stick around.  Oh, and 58 degrees, with rounds of heavy rain on New Year’s Eve.  

 

 Morning homies.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Zoo pictures below, and it was crowded, but we had a great time.



Great pictures!!



Charade67 said:


> I’m watching the Doctor Who marathon.



Will have to tell Joe- he loves Dr. Who! We have so many episodes on DVR!



Monykalyn said:


> Morning! On way home.



Safe travels!! Sounds like a fun holiday trip!

Happy Sunday all!! Have some snow covering the lawn but the temps will be rising! Rain tomorrow! Cleaning the house and getting ready for our NYE gathering tomorrow!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Patty, hope all your snow goes away quick.  We will have a record high of 64, though with rain, on New Year’s Day.  Guess we both are enjoying that arctic air is way up North.  

More tea for me, clouds are outside, so  no bright sky or sun, and here comes the rain, and a bit of grocery shopping.  Never did pick up the eggs I was going to.  Hope your house cleaning also goes fast, and have fun tomorrow night.  So nice the kids will be home to celebrate with you, and not leaving until Wednesday.

And hope this finds you enjoying a cup of coffee, or two, before starting that cleaning.

Gotta go, wash needs to be hung and go in dryer.  Then next load in.  It is also our wash day. 


11 days before we sail away, but 8 more days until we fly away. Woot!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I was up at 6 this morning too....unfortunately,  it was because I had to go to work.  

On my break now so I have to go back shortly.  It's a nice rainy day here so they closed the garden center and made me work inside today.  I'm not a fan since they cut hours and I'm the only one working the front registers until 1 this afternoon...gotta love retail.  Bobbie, I hope Liv gets the hours she needs and they keep Charlie on the payroll...retail is tough this time of year.

Glad you had a nice break monyk...mine was too short but it was fun to get away for a few days.

I started rethinking my September trip and decided to cut 1 day from Sapphire Falls and add another night at WDW since I found a great deal at AKL ....I just have to go ahead and book it while I can.  

Hi to mac, Carole, Charade, Lynne, patty, sue,  Robo and anyone else I missed 

Hope you have a marvelous day


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> 11 days before we sail away, but 8 more days until we fly away. Woot!



 Eight is great!!!


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I was up at 6 this morning too....unfortunately, it was because I had to go to work.



 Tink!! Hope the work day goes by fast!! Great news about a deal at AKL!! Such a lovely place!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your work day goes quick Tink, and a big Wahoo for the AKL score.  I have RPR booked for early October, still deciding on whether to add before or after sone mouse time.  Will have that decided when SW opens rates for the fall.


One kid is up.  Notice will commence the get up message momentarily.


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, check out the thread about price line

Some fabulous prices for AKL are showing up

Lynne, what are your dates for rpr in October?
I found it not that crowded at the motherland last week of September for two trips there past years _


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I found it not that crowded at the motherland last week of September for two trips there past years



Dh and I went to Disney the end of September/early October for our first anniversary and it was wonderful. Of course, that was over 20 years ago. I'm sure it is still better the Thanksgiving or Christmas though.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Vicki, check out the thread about price line
> 
> Some fabulous prices for AKL are showing up
> 
> Lynne, what are your dates for rpr in October?
> I found it not that crowded at the motherland last week of September for two trips there past years _



3 to 11.  Decided to leave the Friday of Columbus weekend, instead of staying over that weekend. Hence, would be end of September if stay before with the mouse.  Still deciding.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Vicki, check out the thread about price line
> 
> Some fabulous prices for AKL are showing up
> 
> Lynne, what are your dates for rpr in October?
> I found it not that crowded at the motherland last week of September for two trips there past years _


Yes mac, that's where I found out about the deal ....story of my life...I just went to book it and it was gone after being there all week while I procrastinated.

Guess I'll keep looking and maybe it will pop up again.


----------



## macraven

_Vicki also check hot wire

AK has been on Priceline express off and on the last weeks

Hope it shows up again at the cheap price so you can book it_


----------



## Sue M

Ugh. The best laid plans!  Got up to Whistler, on 28th no problem. Husbands eye starts swelling up. The lid. Was very itchy. Had to take him into the clinic up there. The day before we left the dog sprains his hind leg or something. Trying to chase a squirrel.  Took him to vet before we left. Then today brother-in-law wakes up feeling sick. 
Abort mission. We all headed back home!  
So we’re home, and un packed. Dinner left overs. Just going to have a quiet evening in tomorrow. My friend and husband coming for dinner.


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was up at 6 this morning too....unfortunately,  it was because I had to go to work.
> 
> On my break now so I have to go back shortly.  It's a nice rainy day here so they closed the garden center and made me work inside today.  I'm not a fan since they cut hours and I'm the only one working the front registers until 1 this afternoon...gotta love retail.  Bobbie, I hope Liv gets the hours she needs and they keep Charlie on the payroll...retail is tough this time of year.
> 
> Glad you had a nice break monyk...mine was too short but it was fun to get away for a few days.
> 
> I started rethinking my September trip and decided to cut 1 day from Sapphire Falls and add another night at WDW since I found a great deal at AKL ....I just have to go ahead and book it while I can.
> 
> Hi to mac, Carole, Charade, Lynne, patty, sue,  Robo and anyone else I missed
> 
> Hope you have a marvelous day


Where did you find the deal for AKL?  We love AKL. Our last stay there we had a great deal. I’m fairly sure someone made a mistake on web site!  The CL price was less than Arusha view!  Lol. We jumped on that. At check in I was waiting for someone to say- oh sorry, there was a mistake and you owe $$$.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK…...glad you had such a good trip.....Tom loves the French Dip from Confisco Grill......it seems to be one of the better ones!

Lynne.....not long till your trip now!! You must be so looking forward to it...…

Vicki...….hope you get your time at AKL...……

Hello to everyone else....….


Been so busy since we got back from Scotland...….having the late Boxing Night Celebration......then spent all day yesterday with very good friends who are home from the UAE for a few weeks......stayed overnight and just got back this morning......it`s been a lovely weekend....

Got a few invites for NYE…...but to be honest I think we`ll stay home.....we have friends who call round and we have takeout food and a drink...then they head out to their daughters house for midnight celebrations. 

Definitely a quiet night for us tonight.....we must be getting old!!! 

And one of the parties we were invited to was Rocky Horror Themed...….who doesn't love RHPS!!!! But, one invite we turned down was from someone who is really a friend of a friend......and has about 85 cats that they let roam everywhere!!! Including kitchen worktops when food is out......no thanks!!! 

We like our evening having a takeaway with friends and a quiet night...…..tomorrow is nice dinner and some friends usually pop in here and there......nothing fancy and not much effort though. 

So that`s our New Year plans...…..what`s everyone else up to????

And do any of us still do any kind of resolutions???? 

We don't really...…….although we are doing Dry January and maybe Dry February.…..did it before, it`s not a big deal the way some make it out to be.....it`s not hard not to have a drink, so, maybe get a little bit healthier and lose some weight that has crept back on us.....






​


----------



## tink1957

Sue M said:


> Where did you find the deal for AKL?  We love AKL. Our last stay there we had a great deal. I’m fairly sure someone made a mistake on web site!  The CL price was less than Arusha view!  Lol. We jumped on that. At check in I was waiting for someone to say- oh sorry, there was a mistake and you owe $$$.


The deal was on Priceline but it's gone now.  It was $162 per night but when the taxes and fees were added it came out to around $200...I have 9 months to go so hopefully it will come up again.  If not I'll be happy to stay at Pop again.

 hi Carole...hope you enjoy your NYE...we're spending the evening watching Game of Thrones, munching on buffalo chicken dip and drinking a few cocktails..no party for us especially since I have to work the next day.  I'm getting old too as that sounds like a great night to me.

My resolution is to lose weight as usual which I will gain back on vacation as usual 

Hope everyone has a fantastic New Year's Eve


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, best laid plans.  Hope the sick bay homes are cleared of all who are ailing in a very short time.  Maybe you can get another try for Whistler in a few weeks.  

Schumi, glad to hear enjoyed some friends time.  Your NYE plans sound perfect.  We most likely will have take out, pop up some popcorn later in the evening , and all watch some screens.  We tend to stay home most of the years, and this year is no different.

Tink, that was a great deal for AKL.  Hope you see it again, and book it.  I am not fond of Pop, but I have stayed there the last 2 years on my Fall trip.  It is fine.  With the kids, we tend to stay at FQ, on though they are not fond of it, but do not like Pop.  If I could get that deal on the YC, my kids would happily stay there.  I will most likely do Pop if I do add some Mickey this Fall.  

So, 
 

And, .  Yeah, the weekends always fly by.  

 

But it is even better when it is a not working day.  Long weekend, why yes please.  

And a hehe,

 

Later homies.  Kids are asleep, trash has been picked up already, noisy  truck, dogs barking I guess because of the passing of the noisy trash truck, and time for tea. Have a perfect Monday, and enjoy your NYE.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies

NYE kind of snuck up on me this morning 

All my days are weekends since I don’t work 
Lol

Nice to have Schumi back from her holiday and family travels

Hope many of the homies will check in today and tell us how they will spend/celebrate tonight

My only excitement will be watching the ball drop on tv

Probably order a pizza tonight _


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> MonyK…...glad you had such a good trip.....Tom loves the French Dip from Confisco Grill......it seems to be one of the better ones!
> 
> Lynne.....not long till your trip now!! You must be so looking forward to it...…
> 
> Vicki...….hope you get your time at AKL...……
> 
> Hello to everyone else....….
> 
> 
> Been so busy since we got back from Scotland...….having the late Boxing Night Celebration......then spent all day yesterday with very good friends who are home from the UAE for a few weeks......stayed overnight and just got back this morning......it`s been a lovely weekend....
> 
> Got a few invites for NYE…...but to be honest I think we`ll stay home.....we have friends who call round and we have takeout food and a drink...then they head out to their daughters house for midnight celebrations.
> 
> Definitely a quiet night for us tonight.....we must be getting old!!!
> 
> And one of the parties we were invited to was Rocky Horror Themed...….who doesn't love RHPS!!!! But, one invite we turned down was from someone who is really a friend of a friend......and has about 85 cats that they let roam everywhere!!! Including kitchen worktops when food is out......no thanks!!!
> 
> We like our evening having a takeaway with friends and a quiet night...…..tomorrow is nice dinner and some friends usually pop in here and there......nothing fancy and not much effort though.
> 
> So that`s our New Year plans...…..what`s everyone else up to????
> 
> And do any of us still do any kind of resolutions????
> 
> We don't really...…….although we are doing Dry January and maybe Dry February.…..did it before, it`s not a big deal the way some make it out to be.....it`s not hard not to have a drink, so, maybe get a little bit healthier and lose some weight that has crept back on us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Happy New Years!  No real resolutions, but going to TRY to take off some weight, exercise more!



tink1957 said:


> The deal was on Priceline but it's gone now.  It was $162 per night but when the taxes and fees were added it came out to around $200...I have 9 months to go so hopefully it will come up again.  If not I'll be happy to stay at Pop again.
> 
> hi Carole...hope you enjoy your NYE...we're spending the evening watching Game of Thrones, munching on buffalo chicken dip and drinking a few cocktails..no party for us especially since I have to work the next day.  I'm getting old too as that sounds like a great night to me.
> 
> My resolution is to lose weight as usual which I will gain back on vacation as usual
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic New Year's Eve


Oh that’s a great price for AKL. Standard view or ?  



Lynne G said:


> Oh Sue, best laid plans.  Hope the sick bay homes are cleared of all who are ailing in a very short time.  Maybe you can get another try for Whistler in a few weeks.
> 
> Schumi, glad to hear enjoyed some friends time.  Your NYE plans sound perfect.  We most likely will have take out, pop up some popcorn later in the evening , and all watch some screens.  We tend to stay home most of the years, and this year is no different.
> 
> Tink, that was a great deal for AKL.  Hope you see it again, and book it.  I am not fond of Pop, but I have stayed there the last 2 years on my Fall trip.  It is fine.  With the kids, we tend to stay at FQ, on though they are not fond of it, but do not like Pop.  If I could get that deal on the YC, my kids would happily stay there.  I will most likely do Pop if I do add some Mickey this Fall.
> 
> So,
> View attachment 372488
> 
> And, View attachment 372489.  Yeah, the weekends always fly by.
> 
> View attachment 372490
> 
> But it is even better when it is a not working day.  Long weekend, why yes please.
> 
> And a hehe,
> 
> View attachment 372491
> 
> Later homies.  Kids are asleep, trash has been picked up already, noisy  truck, dogs barking I guess because of the passing of the noisy trash truck, and time for tea. Have a perfect Monday, and enjoy your NYE.


Yes, best laid plans continue lol. They’re dropping like flies. Since we ended up back in town, and have a large roast for NY Eve we invited good friends that live down the lane. My friend just came down with something and so they are staying in!  So now just us and brother in law for dinner, and another friend coming by after dinner.  



macraven said:


> _Good morning homies
> 
> NYE kind of snuck up on me this morning
> 
> All my days are weekends since I don’t work
> Lol
> 
> Nice to have Schumi back from her holiday and family travels
> 
> Hope many of the homies will check in today and tell us how they will spend/celebrate tonight
> 
> My only excitement will be watching the ball drop on tv
> 
> Probably order a pizza tonight _


Love the plans!  When I was young that was our traditional NYs Eve dinner, pizza!  


*Happy New Years to all!*


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Gotta go, wash needs to be hung and go in dryer. Then next load in. It is also our wash day.
> 
> 
> 11 days before we sail away, but 8 more days until we fly away. Woot!


Wow quick count down. and i need to switch laundry LOL



tink1957 said:


> I started rethinking my September trip and decided to cut 1 day from Sapphire Falls and add another night at WDW since I found a great deal at AKL ....I just have to go ahead and book it while I can.


 Well I quoted this to say YAHOO but saw that the deal is now gone - hopefully will come back!! 



Charade67 said:


> Dh and I went to Disney the end of September/early October for our first anniversary and it was wonderful. Of course, that was over 20 years ago. I'm sure it is still better the Thanksgiving or Christmas though.


 Early October last year was fairly busy-but we did mostly Food and wine festival!



Sue M said:


> The day before we left the dog sprains his hind leg or something. Trying to chase a squirrel. Took him to vet before we left. Then today brother-in-law wakes up feeling sick.
> Abort mission. We all headed back home!
> So we’re home, and un packed. Dinner left overs. Just going to have a quiet evening in tomorrow. My friend and husband coming for dinner.


 Dang that is a string of bad luck! Goes in 3's so maybe done? 



schumigirl said:


> .Tom loves the French Dip from Confisco Grill......it seems to be one of the better ones!


 The sandwich was huge! She managed to eat most of it though! We liked Mythos in August, but I do think we enjoyed Confisco a bit more.

 Yep this is NOT us this year LOL! from 2014 the year we went all out with some friends (did it again in 2015 and 2016).My new year resolution is to be able to fit back into that dress. This year on the couch watching movie. Hubs mom and step dad here as we did Christmas with them. Wine, cocktails and appetizers for dinner/munchies. Kids also not feeling well-DD tossed her cookies about 3 hours into drive yesterday . Dramamine (although not sure it was motion sickness) let her get through car ride home. Knocked her out for hours. Had to wake her up at 630 pm when we stopped for dinner and force her to eat and drink something. She did feel better then, but still gave her some benadryl and tylenol to get her home. Got in at 130 am this morning. Glad to wake up in own bed. Son still complaining of sore throat, doesn't look nearly as bad today and he does feel better. Sucks that kids sick right at end of break.
Had to do grocery run too. Rainy and gray and cold start to day, did see some sun in afternoon. Walmart busy, but manageable. Sent DH to other side of town to get the Honey baked ham for tomorrow. And had to get more mealworms for the ladies. And cuddle chicken has certainly been cuddled today.

And booked the new Surfside Inn and suites for next september-best guess as to when DD will have break in band schedule. The price for a 2 bed suite just too good to pass up right now.  And 2 1/2 weeks to Las Vegas-I will survive the cold for a bit... 

Not sure I will make it to midnight...so HAPPY NEW YEARS all and hope 2019 is Excellent to you!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening all. I have had such a lazy day. I didn’t sleep much last night, so when I finally got to sleep I slept until about 9:30. I watched some Doctor Who until noon. I was going to go to the grocery, but dozed back off and slept until about 3:00. Dh and I worked on travel plans, went to dinner, then once back home I nodded off again. I feel like I have completely wasted a day.








Sue M said:


> Ugh. The best laid plans!  Got up to Whistler, on 28th no problem. Husbands eye starts swelling up. The lid. Was very itchy. Had to take him into the clinic up there. The day before we left the dog sprains his hind leg or something. Trying to chase a squirrel.  Took him to vet before we left. Then today brother-in-law wakes up feeling sick.
> Abort mission. We all headed back home!
> So we’re home, and un packed. Dinner left overs. Just going to have a quiet evening in tomorrow. My friend and husband coming for dinner.


 Sorry to hear about the illnesses and injuries. Hope everyone is better soon and you have a better start to the new year.



schumigirl said:


> But, one invite we turned down was from someone who is really a friend of a friend......and has about 85 cats that they let roam everywhere!!! Including kitchen worktops when food is out......no thanks!!!


Okay, I love cats, but ....no....just no. 



schumigirl said:


> So that`s our New Year plans...…..what`s everyone else up to????
> And do any of us still do any kind of resolutions????


We are currently watching college football bowl games. Well, dh is. I just happen to be in the same room. Considering how sleep I’ve been today I probably won’t be awake to see in the new year. 
I’m not really calling it a resolution, but I need to get Moore serious about losing weight and getting more active. 



tink1957 said:


> My resolution is to lose weight as usual which I will gain back on vacation as usual


 Same here. 



Lynne G said:


> I am not fond of Pop, but I have stayed there the last 2 years on my Fall trip.


 Pop is usually our hotel of choice when we visit Disney. I’d love to stay in one of the other hotels, but I’m too cheap to pay those rates. 



macraven said:


> Hope many of the homies will check in today and tell us how they will spend/celebrate tonight
> 
> My only excitement will be watching the ball drop on tv


Just a quiet night in for us.

We have started working on out summer Southern California trip. So far we have booked flights and hotels. Next we will start planning events.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, Happy New Year’s to you and your family, May the new year be happy, healthy and full of fun.  

Just ran out for some pizza and donuts.  Both were open, though not our favorite pizza place that was closed, nor wanting to drive to our preferred donut place that was also closed.  Both satisfying, and the drive was very dark, foggy and heavy downpour.  Fastest windshield wipers neeeded most of the drive. Was happy to be home, shoes tossed off, and screens are us.  If I can stay awake, may get into the bottle of champagne my DH got as a gift.  Hope it is tres sec.  

Charade, hope you are done with the wet.  We get rain all night, then blasting wind with warmer air.  Been a record making wet 2018.

Was cute, in school yard just down the street from us, colorful fireworks were being set off as we were coming home.  

 

Less than 2 hours now, then I can say Hapoy New Year!

Then 6 days until we meet up with a Harry before sailing with the mouse 4 days later.  Tick, tick, tick.....


----------



## Squirlz

Ninety minutes until 2019.  Happy New Year gang!


----------



## Robo56

Sending out Happy New Years Wishes to the Sans family.

May this be a Happy, healthy, prosperous New Year with every good wish that your heart desires. May there be many trips to our favorite place Universal Orlando for sun and fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy New Year to all the homies!  

May all have a wonderful, fun filled, in good health, welcome 2019!


----------



## macraven

Happy 2019 to all


----------



## Sue M

Still 1.5 hrs till midnight in my part if the world, but don’t know if I’ll make it!  So Happy New Years to all!  Happy 2019!


----------



## schumigirl

Happy New Year everyone........and Sue......I always forget your side of the world is 8 hours behind us.....big difference......but, Happy New Year to you too.....in 90 minutes......lol.......


MonyK......yep, that dip sandwich is huge. We too have had much better food and experiences at CG than Mythos.....won’t be rushing back to Mythos......will do at some point though I’m sure. 

Love the picture of you and your husband, lovely picture......and it is a beautiful dress!!! 


Charade, Seems to be a popular choice for us all to lose some weight and  get a little fitter........I’m naturally averse to exercise of any kind, but once we are properly over this bug that still lingers, we’ll try walking a little more.........well, we can try......lol......


Had lovely evening with friends last night.....we had a selection of takeout food and had a good old giggle......then they left around 9.30pm to go to daughters house. We got a few texts from other friends asking us to join them in various places, and we were tempted by one from the local pub.....but, we stayed home and when Kyle came in we watched Big Ben chime midnight, watched the fireworks and then bed........

Definitely felt a little old!! But, it was nice. 

Got some food prepared for friends who will drop in later today.....not a huge feast, but snacks, cheeses, appetiser type food and a charcuterie board. But, generally a nice quiet day ahead. 

Up far too early again, but have a ham to cook......having that with some turkey again........we do love turkey!! 

So, most of you will be sleeping right now.......but hope 2019 is a wonderful year for everyone and brings you every happiness...........


----------



## tink1957

Happy New year 

I'm working until 3 today then we will have our traditional dinner of black eyed peas with ham and greens.  

Hope everyone has a great day and 2019 treats you well.

I'm off to make some coffee


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your work day is quick, Tink, and your coffee hot and plentiful.  Hope you have a great 2019, and find another awesome rate for AKL.

Dinner will be early, as those who work and go back to school, appreciate a quiet night at home, with an early bedtime.  Already set the alarms.  I think we have ham, but I did not ask.  Have to wrap my mum’s birthday gift soon, before I forget, and have to scramble, and put it by the front door, so not to forget to take it.  

Schumi, dinner sounds lush, and glad you enjoyed a nice evening with your family.  Happy New Year, and hope you have a lovely 2019.  

Time for tea, er since local coffee place says any size hot coffee is free, coffee it will be.  

And since it is a Tuesday, 

 

Have a great first day of 2019, and eat a taco or two this Tuesday.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy New Years all!

First time I can remember being glad I have just one more day of holiday fun    Not sure if it was lingering lack of stamina from the bug that just keeps on giving or fact that family not on best behavior. Think too much togetherness lol

 w





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 371473 View attachment 371474
> 
> Nothing like mall shopping with only iced coffee bought and people watching.
> 
> Now late dinner, and relaxing. Great way to be on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Sue, glad you had a good run at Costco. I only get lines sometimes.  I try to be that early bird.
> 
> Ha, no lawn mowing since at least October.  We have the grass that turns a straw color once dormant until the Spring, late Spring.  So our yard is a lovely straw yellow brownish.



Loooks like that raindeer was getting ready to trample you eek 



Charade67 said:


> I’m up way too early again.  Our smoke alarms started chirping and announcing “low battery” at 6:00 this morning. Couldn’t get back to sleep, so I’m watching the Doctor Who marathon.
> 
> We have 2 Ravenclaws in the family. DH is a Slytherin.
> 
> 
> I don’t think we ave ever stayed within budget for vacations. We need to start working on our June trip.
> 
> Years ago I went to a chili dinner. Someone brought something that tasted like it was just hamburger and tomato sauce. Ugh! I have to have some spice, but unfortunately can’t tolerate it was hot as I used to.
> 
> Bobbie - I think Charlie is very fortunate to have you and your family.
> 
> Schumi - Welcome back.
> 
> We are supposed to have another nice day today. I should get outside and do something.



Nothing like that wake up call yuck

Caught a few of the older dr who shoes too. Was nearly ready to write down for the new one but watched last 3 episodes this weekend and feel it is much improved as to storylines. 

Have gd again overnight. Will take the Xmas special, hope it’s a goodie



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was up at 6 this morning too....unfortunately,  it was because I had to go to work.
> 
> On my break now so I have to go back shortly.  It's a nice rainy day here so they closed the garden center and made me work inside today.  I'm not a fan since they cut hours and I'm the only one working the front registers until 1 this afternoon...gotta love retail.  Bobbie, I hope Liv gets the hours she needs and they keep Charlie on the payroll...retail is tough this time of year.
> 
> Glad you had a nice break monyk...mine was too short but it was fun to get away for a few days.
> 
> I started rethinking my September trip and decided to cut 1 day from Sapphire Falls and add another night at WDW since I found a great deal at AKL ....I just have to go ahead and book it while I can.
> 
> Hi to mac, Carole, Charade, Lynne, patty, sue,  Robo and anyone else I missed
> 
> Hope you have a marvelous day



You will live AK one of my fav resorts anywhere 



tink1957 said:


> The deal was on Priceline but it's gone now.  It was $162 per night but when the taxes and fees were added it came out to around $200...I have 9 months to go so hopefully it will come up again.  If not I'll be happy to stay at Pop again.
> 
> hi Carole...hope you enjoy your NYE...we're spending the evening watching Game of Thrones, munching on buffalo chicken dip and drinking a few cocktails..no party for us especially since I have to work the next day.  I'm getting old too as that sounds like a great night to me.
> 
> My resolution is to lose weight as usual which I will gain back on vacation as usual
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic New Year's Eve



that is crazy early for a WDW resort to pop up

Too bad Priceline recently dropped that descriptive sentence from WDW listings that was a good indicator  word must’ve gotten out to the masses


----------



## Lynne G

She’s alive!  Keisha, good to see ya post.  Yep, back to routine does bring some comfort, or like me, decided to go on vacation next week, before that comfort starts in earnest.  Though we like January and February, every so often, a Federal holiday.  Then there is a long drawl until Memorial Day.  For almost 6 months, a holiday every few weeks, starting in September. 

Little one cannot believe she is now more than halfway to graduation.  While I think she is now choosing the large, semi public university, the out of town one is still in the running.  She goes beck and forth.  I think the local private university is now not as interesting, but I don’t ask her much, yet. 

Lovely, quite windy day.  Present wrapped, eggs and bacon, and mashed taters made for brunch.  And I am still hungry.  Oooh, some chocolate bought at 90 percent off yesterday.  Should not let it go bad. 

Enjoy this NewYear’s Day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning to all those up now! Coffee has been consumed. Cinnamon rolls for breakfast. Honey baked ham for later, going to try to make the scalloped potatoes in the new instant pot.  Watching a bowl game, after watching a lot of the Rose Bowl parade. 
Cold and grey start to new year. Chickens waiting outside basement door for their morning treats. Funny to open heavy door to see three necks stretched looking in at screen door!

Lazy day today. Thought kids go back tomorrow but it is not actually until Thursday-I don't go back to work until then so it works great!

May need to start drinking to get through all the sofa coaches watching the ball game though-dry january can wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Charade67

Happy new year everyone! As usual I'm a bit late to the party. I slept late again today and then went to the grocery store. My pantry actually looks full for a change.  Our kitchen is sadly limited on cabinet space, so we purchased on of those inexpensive, assemble it your self pantries to hold food. I think we still need more space. I'm seriously considering going to the store where I purchased B's read wood bookcase and see what they have in the way of pantries. 

I'm already off to an annoying start to the new year. I ordered a water fountain from Amazon for Caspian and he won't go near it. I decided to return it and purchase a different model. I packed up the fountain today, sealed the box, and then discovered that I forgot to put the extra filters in the box to go back. Thank goodness the post office is closed today or I would have already shipped it back before I discovered my mistake. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you are done with the wet. We get rain all night, then blasting wind with warmer air. Been a record making wet 2018.


 We are having a dry, cloudy day today. The high is 60, so at least it's comfortable outside. 



Lynne G said:


> Then 6 days until we meet up with a Harry before sailing with the mouse 4 days later. Tick, tick, tick.....


 I'm looking forward to hearing about the cruise. I've never really been interested in causing, but if I were to take one I think a Disney cruise would be fun. 



Robo56 said:


> May there be many trips to our favorite place Universal Orlando for sun and fun.


That's a beautiful New Year's wish. I know I will get to go to Universal and Disney World at least once this year. We also just started making our Disneyland plans. 



schumigirl said:


> .I’m naturally averse to exercise of any kind, but once we are properly over this bug that still lingers, we’ll try walking a little more.........well, we can try......lol......


 I always laugh when someone tells me I need got find an exercise I enjoy and then do that. I have beat to find something I enjoy. I can tolerate walking.  Many years ago I participated in a fitness study at a local university. (Got paid well for it.) We had to wear heart rate monitors while we worked out. One day my monitor wasn't working. I reported it to one of the workers who replied, "That means you're dead." I looked around at all of the fitness equipment and said, "And I've gone straight to Hell."



tink1957 said:


> I'm working until 3 today then we will have our traditional dinner of black eyed peas with ham and greens.


 Hope you had a good day with no obnoxious customers. 



keishashadow said:


> Caught a few of the older dr who shoes too. Was nearly ready to write down for the new one but watched last 3 episodes this weekend and feel it is much improved as to storylines.


 I'm trying to dive number 13 a chance, but I'm still having difficulty accepting her as the Doctor. I think I've missed over half the episodes though. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one cannot believe she is now more than halfway to graduation. While I think she is now choosing the large, semi public university, the out of town one is still in the running. She goes beck and forth. I think the local private university is now not as interesting, but I don’t ask her much, yet


  It just doesn't seem real sometimes. B is still waiting to hear back from 3 schools, but is pretty certain she wants to go to the one she's already heard from.



Monykalyn said:


> May need to start drinking to get through all the sofa coaches watching the ball game though-dry january can wait until tomorrow..


 Sofa coaches - I'll have to remember that one. Dh loves yelling at the referees as if they could actually hear him. 

Well, I've got laundry started and now I'm off to do another exciting thing - pay bills. I have to go back to work tomorrow. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## pattyw

Happy New Year to all my friends here!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Happy New Year to all my friends here!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372809




_Absolutely the cutest picture of the day!_


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I always laugh when someone tells me I need got find an exercise I enjoy and then do that. I have beat to find something I enjoy. I can tolerate walking.  Many years ago I participated in a fitness study at a local university. (Got paid well for it.) We had to wear heart rate monitors while we worked out. One day my monitor wasn't working. I reported it to one of the workers who replied, "That means you're dead." I looked around at all of the fitness equipment and said, "And I've gone straight to Hell."



Yes, a gym is my idea of hell!!! We actually enjoy walking and having the beach close by is ideal, it’s only a couple of minutes drive or a 10 minute walk away and we have countryside and hills behind us, so best of both worlds.......but if it’s too cold we won’t walk.....We’re quite lazy.........

But we do plan to change that......once we’re all recovered! Good luck with your plans too........



So much for a quiet day........everyone seemed to drop in.......only expected a few but don’t think we had a free moment all day after 3ish........shouldn’t complain though....always lovely to see friends. 

Dry January is off to a healthy start........served alcohol to everyone all day, but wasn’t tempted at all........diet starts tomorrow though, although we do still have a house full of goodies and treats. 

Chocolates and candy things will be donated to hospital near us or the old folks home in the next town. But, food in fridge and freezer will have to be eaten.......

Won’t be late in bed tonight.........shattered! All the celebrating last week or so has caught up with us......

Enjoy rest of New Years Day, whatever you’re doing......


----------



## bobbie68

Happy New Year SANS Family ...I am also late to the party. I stayed in bed with a headache but had to venture up to give the teens a ride on their date..They are together 4 years today, where has time gone. Starting on the 11th Liv can drive anyone. 

It seems from the quick browse I was able to do everyone has had a good night. I am glad everyone is safe from their travels. 

Liv has gotten on to the schedule for next week so I think they are going to keep her however, it looks like it maybe 8-12 hours a week. If she can at least get that it will be good.
Charlie is not on the schedule but we knew his department would cut him, however, he has been trained on carts and front end so maybe he will be kept on. We should know this week.

We stayed home last night had some appetizers and popcorn. Watched Left Behind and Bird Box on Netflix. Enjoyed both of them. 

Well I am off to try to shake the headache before I have to go back out for the teens. They went to a movie then want to go for dinner. It is a lot to go back and forth to the next town, so I think Brian and I will eat at the restaurant with them just get our own table. They chose Sliders (best wings we have around here)!!

All this talk of AKL is getting me excited about my one night stay there in June

I hope everyone has a great rest of the night and the start to another great year!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Absolutely the cutest picture of the day!_



Thanks! Happy New Year!



schumigirl said:


> Enjoy rest of New Years Day



Happy New Year!!



bobbie68 said:


> Happy New Year SANS Family



Happy New Year Bobbie!!






Hope your headache goes away! Yay for Liv & Charlie- Happy 4 year anniversary!!


Enjoying Kyle & Erin's last evening home! The nest empties out tomorrow! Troy is heading to Orlando and Disney with friends for a week!! 

My diet HAS to begin soon, but so many cookies and desserts to polish off first!

Have a peaceful New Year's night all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw 
How a cat can sit with glasses on, is always amazing to me
2009
2019
Either year works for me when it has cat pics in it


Bobbie 
Hope you headache is gone before you have to pick up the teens 
4 years of their friendship is something to celebrate 


Carole 
Drop in company is always the best
Always fun to see friends


Charade
Hope your daughter gets her acceptance letter from the college she has her heart on


Monyk
It is too soon to talk about diets


I know I am missing some of the homies here...
Hope all are having a laid back relaxing evening
_


----------



## Lynne G

This is when little one thought older one could give her a piggy back ride. They never learn. LOL

Back home, with lots of left overs, and ready for a quiet night.

Patty, glad you have one more night with the kids.  I hear ya with all the sweets around.

Bobbie, hope your headache is gone for good.  Yeah, I have to say, nice and scary at the same time when kids drive themselves.  Hard to believe it has been over a year since little one has taken the car herself.

Mac, hope 2019 is a much healthier year for you, and are enjoying coffee again.


----------



## buckeev

Happy New Year SAN Famz.
A bit Bummed here. Starting out 2019 the same way I started out 2018...Sick! Not the flu this time though...(hopefully)...just a bad cough-n-cold. ...but miserable to the nth degree. Silver lining though...we aren't incredibly busy with work. Just a few jobs to print, but still frustrating. Can't even get excited about planning trips right now.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Happy New Year SAN Famz.
> A bit Bummed here. Starting out 2019 the same way I started out 2018...Sick! Not the flu this time though...(hopefully)...just a bad cough-n-cold. ...but miserable to the nth degree. Silver lining though...we aren't incredibly busy with work. Just a few jobs to print, but still frustrating. Can't even get excited about planning trips right now.



Happy new year to you too buckeev.........

I sympathise!!

I was just getting rid of what I had and beginning to feel better from flu........started getting earache last night and now it’s 2am and I’m wide awake with what Tom had!! Sore throat, but nose is the worst and just can’t lay down if I want to breathe!! Bad cold.

Which is why I’m on my iPad at 2am. This is now over 3 weeks we’ve been bad. I hate feeling poorly. So, glad work isn’t too busy for you......that helps a bit. And you can get excited for your trip when you feel better........

Guess I’ve been socialising too much!


Love the picture Lynne!! Your daughter is so like you.....


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> This is when little one thought older one could give her a piggy back ride. They never learn. LOL



Cute picture!



buckeev said:


> Starting out 2019 the same way I started out 2018...Sick! Not the flu this time though





schumigirl said:


> I was just getting rid of what I had and beginning to feel better from flu........started getting earache last night and now it’s 2am and I’m wide awake with what Tom had!! Sore throat, but nose is the worst and just can’t lay down if I want to breathe!! Bad cold.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's a Wednesday, and thankful, not wet today, as car said roads may be icy.  Why yes, that lovely 60 degree day is gone, and the cooler air remains.  Sweater ready, and second cup of tea.  Happy though, annoying extra slow driver went straight, I did not, but commute had little traffic.  Guess some kids did not go back to school today.  Little one does.  

 Buckeev, sending lots of well wishes.  Not fun to be sick any time of the year.  Hope you feel better soon, and thoughts of vacation pops in your head.  Mummy dust sent, it does wonders.  LOL 

Patty, hope the quiet house is plotting and scheming Florida trips in this new year.  Hope your coffee is hot, and the kids all have safe travel.  

With that, I need tea.  Have a wonderful, Wednesday, homies.  Welcome to the second day of 2019.


----------



## Lynne G

And Schumi, eek, sick bay is still open?  Also sending lots of well wishes and mummy dust.  No more up at 2am, well, unless you are having a fabulous time.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the well wishes Patty and Lynne.........

Turns out it wasn’t earache........ended up with emergency appointment with my dentist this morning.......was in absolute agony from around 6am. Tom called and they fitted me in.......what a relief. Opened the tooth up and I need a root treatment.......but, once the residual ache eases should be pain free........appointment has been made. 

What a few days!!! 

Now pain has gone, of course I’m starving.......haven’t eaten since 6pm last night......but have to wait for a couple of hours.....



Glad your commute wasn’t too bad Lynne....driving this time of year can be awful at times....think the schools here go back Monday.

Plan to snooze this afternoon to make up for not sleeping last night.....and we have started removing some decorations and the good decorations off the trees.....no outdoor stuff today as it is so cold and damp outside..... 

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. A quick post before I head out to work. 

Get well wishes for Buckeev. 

Schumi - glad to hear you aren’t sick again, but sorry about the tooth. A nap in the afternoon is a great idea. 

Both B and dh have dental appointments this morning. B was not happy with me for scheduling one so early in the morning. 

Gotta run.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to hear that you're feeling better Carole   not a good way to start the new year but happy it wasn't the flu bug again.

Buck....hope you are on the mend soon 

Just a heads up for anyone wanting to book free dining for the fall at WDW.  It's available to book now, 3 months earlier than usual for July 5 through September 30.  We're only going for 2 nights at the most so it's not for us.

I finally have 2 days off so I plan to relax today and continue our GoT marathon...may get around to doing housework tomorrow 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning SANS...I agree our temps have dropped here but I will still take it. We are in for a storm this weekend we will get lucky as our temps will be warm enough to keep it rain.

Thanks Lynne, Patty and Mac on the headache well wishes. It is better this morning. I slept with an ice pack to help reduce the swelling and cheated and took some sleep aids. I know a lot of it is  fatigue headaches so sleep and ice help.

Schumi glad that you are starting to  feel better now. I am glad that your trip to Scotland was very nice. It sounds like a nice party you had back home with lots of friends. It will help pass the time till your next great trip

Tink I hope you have a nice 2 days off and get to relax. Thanks for the heads up on the dining plan. We are only there for one night so it won't work for us!

Charade I hope the dentists visits  go well and get good reports. I try to schedule Liv in the afternoon. 

Patty I hope you had a nice last night with the kids! I am sure planning your next trip down there will help ease the sadness of missing them.

Buckeev I hope you are feeling better soon and have a better start to the new year. It is never fun to be sick so long!

Lynne Love the pic of the kids with the piggy back! Only it reminds me of when Liv thought it would be okay for me to try and give her one...The old body didn't hold up well . 

I hope the rest of the Sans family has a great hump day!! I am off to get my hair cut!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope the quiet house is plotting and scheming Florida trips in this new year. Hope your coffee is hot, and the kids all have safe travel.



Good idea, Lynne!! Have to get at that trip planning!! Makes the cold winter more bearable!



schumigirl said:


> Now pain has gone, of course I’m starving.......haven’t eaten since 6pm last night......but have to wait for a couple of hours.....



Glad you're on the mend!  Wonderful the dentist could see you this morning!



Charade67 said:


> Both B and dh have dental appointments this morning. B was not happy with me for scheduling one so early in the morning.



Yep- same problem when I used to schedule for the boys. They want to sleep as long as they can!



tink1957 said:


> I finally have 2 days off so I plan to relax today and continue our GoT marathon...may get around to doing housework tomorrow



Enjoy your days off!!  Housework can wait!



bobbie68 said:


> It is better this morning. I slept with an ice pack to help reduce the swelling and cheated and took some sleep aids. I know a lot of it is fatigue headaches so sleep and ice help.



Glad you're better! Take it easy!



bobbie68 said:


> Patty I hope you had a nice last night with the kids! I am sure planning your next trip down there will help ease the sadness of missing them.



Thanks, Bobbie!  We had a nice dinner out last night! They were all busy packing this morning when I left for work!  Yep- getting my calendar out this evening to get some trips planned!!

Have a great Wednesday all! Seems like Monday to me- 3 day work week!


----------



## keishashadow

Long day, first time in a bit I had to beat the dawn and wake up @ 3:30 am to uber my DS to work.  Separates the real women from the chicks lol

Had to wake up GD after 8:30 am, a rarity.  So congested with a horrid cough.  She hasn’t been quite right for last few weeks.  Similarities to how she was right before the pneunomia go-round mid Oct.  wound up consulting with her mom & taking her to pediatrician.  Wound up hedging his bets diagnosing sinus infection but a chest X-ray JIK.  Off to  another site for that.  Really appreciate they were so comforting to her and quick read of the film, clear - yea.  Just that nasty augmentim (sp). It really is horrible tasting stuff.  Told her mom to add strawberry ice cream syrup to it, always worked for me.

RIP mean gene of the wwf



Lynne G said:


> She’s alive!  Keisha, good to see ya post.  Yep, back to routine does bring some comfort, or like me, decided to go on vacation next week, before that comfort starts in earnest.  Though we like January and February, every so often, a Federal holiday.  Then there is a long drawl until Memorial Day.  For almost 6 months, a holiday every few weeks, starting in September.
> 
> Little one cannot believe she is now more than halfway to graduation.  While I think she is now choosing the large, semi public university, the out of town one is still in the running.  She goes beck and forth.  I think the local private university is now not as interesting, but I don’t ask her much, yet.
> 
> Lovely, quite windy day.  Present wrapped, eggs and bacon, and mashed taters made for brunch.  And I am still hungry.  Oooh, some chocolate bought at 90 percent off yesterday.  Should not let it go bad.
> 
> Enjoy this NewYear’s Day.



Thanks.  Where are we going? . Always nice to have a trip to look forward to after the holidays.  Jan & feb drag soooo



pattyw said:


> Happy New Year to all my friends here!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372809



Lol you wild & crazy guys.  



buckeev said:


> Happy New Year SAN Famz.
> A bit Bummed here. Starting out 2019 the same way I started out 2018...Sick! Not the flu this time though...(hopefully)...just a bad cough-n-cold. ...but miserable to the nth degree. Silver lining though...we aren't incredibly busy with work. Just a few jobs to print, but still frustrating. Can't even get excited about planning trips right now.



Miserable cold, take a little nip of something 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes Patty and Lynne.........
> 
> Turns out it wasn’t earache........ended up with emergency appointment with my dentist this morning.......was in absolute agony from around 6am. Tom called and they fitted me in.......what a relief. Opened the tooth up and I need a root treatment.......but, once the residual ache eases should be pain free........appointment has been made.
> 
> What a few days!!!
> 
> Now pain has gone, of course I’m starving.......haven’t eaten since 6pm last night......but have to wait for a couple of hours.....
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your commute wasn’t too bad Lynne....driving this time of year can be awful at times....think the schools here go back Monday.
> 
> Plan to snooze this afternoon to make up for not sleeping last night.....and we have started removing some decorations and the good decorations off the trees.....no outdoor stuff today as it is so cold and damp outside.....
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.........



Uh oh, glad you got into dentist pronto.  Should be good to go after the root canal!


tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Glad to hear that you're feeling better Carole   not a good way to start the new year but happy it wasn't the flu bug again.
> 
> Buck....hope you are on the mend soon
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone wanting to book free dining for the fall at WDW.  It's available to book now, 3 months earlier than usual for July 5 through September 30.  We're only going for 2 nights at the most so it's not for us.
> 
> I finally have 2 days off so I plan to relax today and continue our GoT marathon...may get around to doing housework tomorrow
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



I saw that today, did a dummy pricing.  Seriously, i just can’t get over how expensive rack rates are @ WDW.  I did see there is also a general public discount on room only, don’t think the APH rate goes quite that far out yet.

I priced the ‘up to 40% off’ rates for 6/29 & 6/30 as a placeholder, JIK we don’t do 2 days at U, pre-WDW trip in July. 2 nights at a sports standard room close to $300.  In whose mind is that ‘a sale’?


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!
Lots of sickbays around, including here. Hope all are feeling better soon. Seems to be the time for the really icky colds!
We are all back to work/school tomorrow. Not ready, but guess I gotta work if I wanna play (and eat).
Think I'd rather be counting down to a cruise vs Las vegas in couple weeks. 
Lazy day-needed actually. At least short work week


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Long day, first time in a bit I had to beat the dawn and wake up @ 3:30 am to uber my DS to work. Separates the real women from the chicks lol



 You rock Keisha!
Hope GD feels better soon!



Monykalyn said:


> Lots of sickbays around, including here.



Hope you're better soon!!

To everyone feeling under the weather:






Hope everyone has a peaceful and restful evening!!


----------



## Charade67

This has been a day. I knew it would be a little busy after being off for several days, but today the phone didn’t stop ringing. I think everyone’s New Years resolution was to get therapy. I also spent part of the day trying to figure out how to use our new copier. The “manual” was useless. I’ve had our copier rep out twice today and we still couldn’t get it to print properly. Hopefully we will get it working tomorrow. 
I also had probably the strangest phone call I’ve taken since working there (and I once got drunk called by a client). I answered the phone like I usually do:
Counseling Office. This is [my name] how may I help you?
caller: Hello?
Me (louder): Counseling office. This is [my name] how may I help you?
Caller: [my name]?........I don’t like that name.
Me (thinking he is joking): Well, that’s the name I’m stuck with.
Silence
Me: Hello? 
Silence
Me: Sir, are you still there?
Silence
I hung up the phone. 
I have no idea what that was all about. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charade I hope the dentists visits go well and get good reports. I try to schedule Liv in the afternoon.


 Thanks. B had a great visit as usual. Dh ha to go back tomorrow to repair a lose crown. I usually schedule B’s visits for after school, but somehow she didn’t get scheduled at her last visit. Since they had and opening for the same morning dh was going I decided to take it. I suppose since she is 18 now I should have her start scheduling her own appointments. 



pattyw said:


> Have a great Wednesday all! Seems like Monday to me- 3 day work week!


Today was my Monday (and it felt like it too) and tomorrow is my Friday. Hopefully tomorrow won’t be as stressful. 

Get well wishes to everyone who is sick right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Hey all!
> Lots of sickbays around, including here. Hope all are feeling better soon. Seems to be the time for the really icky colds!
> We are all back to work/school tomorrow. Not ready, but guess I gotta work if I wanna play (and eat).
> Think I'd rather be counting down to a cruise vs Las vegas in couple weeks.
> Lazy day-needed actually. At least short work week



You could go watch the pirate ship show @ treasure island on the stripto get your sea legs.  JK. I enjoy vegas, maybe a bit too much. It’s been two years, need to work it in sooner vs later!   

Nearly every family I know in our area has sickies.  We still haven’t got a hard enough frost to freeze the ground solid here.  Had our share of cold weather but then more than a few warm days & repeat. So much rain though, the ground like a sponge.  Can’t believe I’m saying it but think we reallly need a long, cold snap to kill off all the germs.


----------



## Sue M

New Year’s Day was quiet around here!  Took dogs for a walk, had a hot tub, and just vegged all day.  Today my daughter came over and helped me take down the tree and decorations. Hubs took down outside lights. Other daughter went back to work (daycare). 

Almost ready to start the New Years diet, gulp. But first must finish up all the cookies and chocolates!  When I was working, I’d bring things to school to get them out of the house. Just had to set it on the counter in the office by the coffee maker and it disappeared!  On the 1st it was officially my 1 year retirement anniversary!  

Tomorrow cable guy is coming to hopefully fix or replace rec room tv cable box. Then doctor appt. 
Storm moving in. Either rain or snow depending on your elevation. Right now it’s freezing rain  

Next week it’s youngest dds birthday. 29   Where do the years go?  We are celebrating on Monday, because on the day she has evening classes. Waiting to hear if her bff and fiancé are coming too. Fiancé has his birthday on the same date!


----------



## Sue M

I hope everyone is feeling better soon. So many sick everywhere. Several friends and my brother in law have this awful bug making the rounds here too. 

Keishashadow I agree, WDW rack rates are getting crazy. 

Charade  that is a crazy phone call!  I was the receptionist at a high school and I’ve had some crazy calls!

Schumi. Ugh, dental pain is awful. Glad it was taken care of.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> You could go watch the pirate ship show @ treasure island on the stripto get your sea legs. JK. I enjoy vegas, maybe a bit too much. It’s been two years, need to work it in sooner vs later!


 lol! I haven’t actually seen that show! It was dark the first year we went, and just didn’t bother last couple times. It’s been 4? Years I think since we’ve been back. I do love the Bellagio and conservatory there, and will probably do the High Roller happy hour. 

Kids are feeling better, DH and I are “bleh” with headaches but that’s it. 

So cold here today, up to 60 by Saturday. Will take decorations down then.

MiL going to Puerto Vallarta in couple weeks for their annual 3 week stay. Trying to convince her to move weeks up a bit in 2020 and the whole family could do Christmas on the beach- 2 graduations that year too...they own at the resort so could get a couple 2 bedrooms...always planting the seeds for warm weather vacations 

Charade that is a weird phone call! 

Ugh dental stuff. Need to schedule our appointments in a few months.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki...enjoy your couple of days off....GoT marathon sounds like a plan! We plan to watch the last series before the final one starts......housework can wait.......

Bobbie and Patty.....thanks, yes doing better and we are so lucky with our dentist.....he’ll always fit you in if he can in any way.....glad your headache is better.....fatigue headaches can be draining!!!

Keisha, glad you’re doing better finally!!!....but poor GD!! She’s had her trials this winter too......hope she’s better poor little thing.......yep, we said the same thing about the weather......this has been our mildest festive season forever.......apart from Xmas Eve where it was like a winter wonderland.......we do need that dreaded cold snap to kill off some of these nasties hanging around......I may regret saying that. 
Yes RIP mean Gene!! He was a classic....and so young! 

Charade that isn’t a great start to the the day........how odd!! Oh loose crowns aren’t fun! Yep, I’d let dd schedule her own appointments.....then she can choose what suits her best. 

Thanks Sue.......slept all afternoon and woke up ravenous!!! So yep.....diet was postponed to start today! We are taking all our left over and untouched goodies to the hospital today.......yearly ritual...although I don’t really eat boxes of chocolates, I may leave one I do like behind in case of emergencies.......like a Friday afternoon.....lol.....congrats on the year of being retired!!! I know for Tom it was the best decision ever......folks tried to tell him he’d regret it, he was too young.......blah!!! We love it!! And yes, everyone seems to have something right now........

MonyK.....hope you both feel better too!! Least the kids are better........I’m with you.....warm weather vacations are the best!!! 



So, slept all afternoon yesterday....felt so good when I woke up....but so hungry.....so nibbles and nibbled....and apparently waiting for 13 minutes while our salmon fillets cooked wasn’t quick enough....so I nibbled some more!! Then seemingly forgot to stop nibbling! 

But, tooth felt so good........

Our gardener and Tom took down all the outside decorations yesterday while I was asleep...and some of the inside, but today I have the delicate tree decorations to wrap in paper then bubble wrap and into their big boxes for next year. Takes forever but worth it as we’ve never had a breakage for years.......except in the Christmas shop on our December trip......lol......I was mortified!!! 

Today is grocery shopping, wrap decorations then some trip report.....don’t like it dragging out......and will be wrapping up warm as it’s to be cold. Not freezing cold, but cold. Although gritters were out last night and it’s just above freezing right now. 

Woke up as I had slept the day away yesterday and couldn’t get back to sleep....so got up and finally put away all our presents that we just hadn’t got around to sorting out. Then in one of the spare rooms, I found some gifts we had forgotten to give out......oops!!! Can’t think who they were for. 

Time for a cup of hot breakfast tea and think about what’s for dinner tonight........

Have a great Thursday all.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Up having a cup of tea with honey. 



Trying to send out some positive energy this morning.


Add 4 more to sick bay.



Granddaughter came down with bad sinus infection Christmas Day. She had to see doc and get meds. Then my Husband came down with bronchitis on Sunday. I got him into after hours care and he is on meds and improving some. I have had flare up of UC for past 4 weeks then I came down with the worst cold I have had in years on New Year’s Day.....i’am Sorry to hear there are so many others here that are sick too.

I was going to say on a positive note we had a great Christmas Eve celebration here and we did, but our 12 year old great granddaughter was sliding around on my nice smooth maple wood floors in her socks unbeknownst to me and I hear a scream, she some how ran a splinter about 4 inches in her heel.....We were able to get the splinter out and I had to do a bit of picking to make sure the rest of wood was out.....she was a trooper. Made sure everything was cleaned up and banadaged. After her heel was Nursed, tears were dried and hugs given she was sent home with specific directions to keep it clean and antibiotic ointment on it.  Called her and had her text me pics to make sure all is healing well and it looked good.

Took down Christmas decorations except Harry Potter Tree In formal livingroom and Elf tree in dining room. Couldn’t part with them yet. Have packed up and heading back home to Florida tomorrow....hopefully some sunshine and lots of fresh orange juice will help things.

Schumi you and Tom have been through it with your flu, colds, now dental issues....glad to hear the dentist was able to get you in and taken care of....hopefully this is the last of being sick and you all are on the mend and looking forward to another vacation at Universal 

Keisha I was so sorry to hear your granddaughter is ill again. She is so cute....it’s hard to see your kids sick but really hard to see the little grandchildren ill.....you have been ill to with the flu and cold if I remover correctly......hope you are on the mend 

Tink kick back and enjoy your days off with your Game of Theones Marathon.



buckeev said:


> Sick! Not the flu this time though...(hopefully)...just a bad cough-n-cold. ...but miserable to the nth degree.



Buckeev hang in there.....i feel your pain.......I’am in the miserable category right now too.



Sue M said:


> On the 1st it was officially my 1 year retirement anniversary!



Congratulations on your one year of retirement it’s awesome.




Monykalyn said:


> DH and I are “bleh” with headaches but that’s it.



Monyk hope you and your hubby get over your headaches soon.

To all the other Sans family I have missed who are ailing get well soon all.


----------



## Charade67

I’m up and ready a half hour early today. That’s unusual for me. Hopefully work today won’t be as busy as it was yesterday.

B goes back to school today. WInter break used to be from Monday-Friday. Now they go Thursday-Wednesday. I have no idea why they changed the calendar.



keishashadow said:


> You could go watch the pirate ship show @ treasure island on the stripto get your sea legs. JK. I enjoy vegas, maybe a bit too much. It’s been two years, need to work it in sooner vs later!


 Dh loves Vegas. He keeps saying that he wants to retire there.He goes to a convention there every April. He should be getting back the day B and I leave for Orlando for her band trip.



Sue M said:


> New Year’s Day was quiet around here! Took dogs for a walk, had a hot tub, and just vegged all day. Today my daughter came over and helped me take down the tree and decorations. Hubs took down outside lights. Other daughter went back to work (daycare).


 I need to start taking down our tree. Not looking forward to it. 

Schumi - Glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Robo - Get well wishes to you and your family.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Can’t believe I’m saying it but think we reallly need a long, cold snap to kill off all the germs.



I agree! 



Sue M said:


> Almost ready to start the New Years diet, gulp. But first must finish up all the cookies and chocolates!



Same here! need to empty the fridge from the leftovers and get through a few more cookies!



Monykalyn said:


> Kids are feeling better, DH and I are “bleh” with headaches but that’s it.



Glad you're on the mend!!



schumigirl said:


> We are taking all our left over and untouched goodies to the hospital today.......yearly ritual



So nice to do that! I'm sure they are very appreciative of your generosity



Robo56 said:


> Add 4 more to sick bay.



Sorry to hear that- hope they feel better soon!








Charade67 said:


> I need to start taking down our tree. Not looking forward to it.



It is a sad thing to do! That's my task tomorrow night!

Happy Thursday all!! No cold snap to kill the germs here! Warming up to the 40s tomorrow and the weekend- with sun! Yay sun!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, hope the tooth issue got fixed quickly, and glad to hear all are in the better now, and yay, for getting the decorations put away.

Ack, more sick bay homes have opened.  Robo, so sorry to hear of all sick and GD issues.  Sending lots of well wishes to all that need it, and a big yay! You're leaving tomorrow.  I'm not leaving until Monday, so what are your plans?  Well, except enjoying the sunshine and orange juice.  I can't wait to where I don't have to wear a winter jacket.  So looking forward to sunshine too.  It's a gloomy day, though 40, so that's a bonus this time of year, but more rain and snow showers to greet the week-end.  Not a Florida winter here.  

It's Thursday, so be thirsty and drink up! Stay hydrated and wash those hands.  Sending to all, lots of good wishes in this new year.  

Time for tea.  Sweater on, and gosh almost warm inside.  No complaints here.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Up having a cup of tea with honey.
> 
> View attachment 373056
> 
> Trying to send out some positive energy this morning.
> 
> 
> Add 4 more to sick bay.
> 
> View attachment 373057
> 
> Granddaughter came down with bad sinus infection Christmas Day. She had to see doc and get meds. Then my Husband came down with bronchitis on Sunday. I got him into after hours care and he is on meds and improving some. I have had flare up of UC for past 4 weeks then I came down with the worst cold I have had in years on New Year’s Day.....i’am Sorry to hear there are so many others here that are sick too.
> 
> I was going to say on a positive note we had a great Christmas Eve celebration here and we did, but our 12 year old great granddaughter was sliding around on my nice smooth maple wood floors in her socks unbeknownst to me and I hear a scream, she some how ran a splinter about 4 inches in her heel.....We were able to get the splinter out and I had to do a bit of picking to make sure the rest of wood was out.....she was a trooper. Made sure everything was cleaned up and banadaged. After her heel was Nursed, tears were dried and hugs given she was sent home with specific directions to keep it clean and antibiotic ointment on it.  Called her and had her text me pics to make sure all is healing well and it looked good.
> 
> Took down Christmas decorations except Harry Potter Tree In formal livingroom and Elf tree in dining room. Couldn’t part with them yet. Have packed up and heading back home to Florida tomorrow....hopefully some sunshine and lots of fresh orange juice will help things.
> 
> Schumi you and Tom have been through it with your flu, colds, now dental issues....glad to hear the dentist was able to get you in and taken care of....hopefully this is the last of being sick and you all are on the mend and looking forward to another vacation at Universal



Oh goodness I`m glad Mr Robo is doing better...….you had more than enough worry last year!!! And poor granddaughter and Great granddaughter too......oh that sounds nasty with her little foot. I`ll bet everyone was glad you knew exactly how to treat it...….sounds as though you did a fabulous job to clean it up!!!And you too.....hope you`re doing much better now.....UC is a horrible thing when it flares up. And to deal with a cold too......bless!!! 

Yes, we hope we`re all on the mend now finally....like everyone who has had something, it`s taking forever to clear up...….sending many blessings to you everyone is well and wish you a safe trip back to Florida...….

Thanks Lynne.....love having no pain from tooth!!!! You leave Monday!!!! Wow...….how lovely to thisnk of all the sunshine ahead of you......


The house and gardens look so bare!!!! 

Everything is finally down, wrapped carefully and placed in their respective containers to be stored in the attic till later this year.....I`m loving the new shed DH got earlier this year....it can store most of the garden ornaments and stuff!! 

Almost 4pm here and it`s almost pitch black......very dull and grey day and so cold. Quiet night ahead....got a friend coming for coffee tomorrow afternoon. Need to text and check she`s still coming. 

Tonight`s drink of choice is cranberry juice, pineapple juice, squeeze of a fresh lime with a dash of sprite for some fizz...….Thirsty Thursday indeed!!!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning Sans Family.  Hope all in the sick bay start to feel better soon. I don’t want to jinx myself but so far have managed to avoid it. I think all those years of working in schools has given me a strong immune system.  So, having said that, you know what’s going to happen lol!  Hang in there, it’s almost the weekend!

Waiting for cable guy  I hope he can find my house. It can be difficult and it’s a dark rainy morning. 90mm of rain expected today  and weather app says rain for the next week ugh. I hate these dark rainy days. Motivation to do anything is hard to muster.  May be a good time to catch a matinee, if I can find a friend not sick to go with!  I want to see Mary Popins.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Sue...I'm expecting the cable guy tomorrow too...stupid dog chewed the cable again  They are rerouting it this time like I asked them to last time.

Let's hope the third time is the charm.

It's lucky that I have 4 seasons of GoT to watch in the meantime 

Hope all who are still ailing get better soon  Danielle is coming down with what I hope is just a cold, not surprising with all the wet weather that we've had lately.  I'm ready for some sunshine 

Time to haul the trash to the curb before the truck gets here.

Have a terrific Thursday homies


----------



## keishashadow

Good afternoon all.  No big surprise, more rain today. Looks like last year’s record-breaking precipitation is going to roll over into the new year.  Get to go forth to visit big medical center again today to get my annual squish of the girls.  I like how the new digital machines has done ‘way with the need for the accompanying ultrasound but it does seem to take much longer than standard go-round

Robbie - wishing your family well, you have more than your share!

.





Charade67 said:


> I’m up and ready a half hour early today. That’s unusual for me. Hopefully work today won’t be as busy as it was yesterday.
> 
> B goes back to school today. WInter break used to be from Monday-Friday. Now they go Thursday-Wednesday. I have no idea why they changed the calendar.
> 
> Dh loves Vegas. He keeps saying that he wants to retire there.He goes to a convention there every April. He should be getting back the day B and I leave for Orlando for her band trip.
> 
> I need to start taking down our tree. Not looking forward to it.
> 
> Schumi - Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> Robo - Get well wishes to you and your family.



We were trying to figure out the new school break calendars too.  Seems like many districts here are going with full weeks (& + days) off on major holidays with shorter summer break.

You can wave at the mr when he comes back from vegas.  Tell him to deposit all winnings in your fanny pack for WDW lol



Sue M said:


> Good morning Sans Family.  Hope all in the sick bay start to feel better soon. I don’t want to jinx myself but so far have managed to avoid it. I think all those years of working in schools has given me a strong immune system.  So, having said that, you know what’s going to happen lol!  Hang in there, it’s almost the weekend!
> 
> Waiting for cable guy  I hope he can find my house. It can be difficult and it’s a dark rainy morning. 90mm of rain expected today  and weather app says rain for the next week ugh. I hate these dark rainy days. Motivation to do anything is hard to muster.  May be a good time to catch a matinee, if I can find a friend not sick to go with!  I want to see Mary Popins.



I tried to do the conversion to inches in my head, fail boat lol. Thank goodness for google.  Product of my education and the insistence of the US’s kicking & screaming resistance to adopting metric system   

Share your MP review if u have a chance.  I’ve been trying to snag Hamilton tix for last few days, sold out in minutes here wah.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Good afternoon all.  No big surprise, more rain today. Looks like last year’s record-breaking precipitation is going to roll over into the new year.  Get to go forth to visit big medical center again today to get my annual squish of the girls.  I like how the new digital machines has done ‘way with the need for the accompanying ultrasound but it does seem to take much longer than standard go-round
> 
> Robbie - wishing your family well, you have more than your share!
> 
> .
> 
> We were trying to figure out the new school break calendars too.  Seems like many districts here are going with full weeks (& + days) off on major holidays with shorter summer break.
> 
> You can wave at the mr when he comes back from vegas.  Tell him to deposit all winnings in your fanny pack for WDW lol
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do the conversion to inches in my head, fail boat lol. Thank goodness for google.  Product of my education and the insistence of the US’s kicking & screaming resistance to adopting metric system
> 
> Share your MP review if u have a chance.  I’ve been trying to snag Hamilton tix for last few days, sold out in minutes here wah.


My friend and her dd scored tix to Hamilton. And got a good price for the Springhill Suites in Seattle. I think she’s going to take train down instead of driving the 3 hrs.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> My friend and her dd scored tix to Hamilton. And got a good price for the Springhill Suites in Seattle. I think she’s going to take train down instead of driving the 3 hrs.



Wow! That's great! Would love to see Hamilton but sadly, I think it'll take a while to score affordable tickets.

Made a reservation at a country inn in Ithaca for the weekend for Joe and I!!  We used to love staying at country inns before kids and when they were little they stayed with my parents and we'd go.  Once they grew, the vacays all included them(even now). While we LOVE the family vacations, we're so looking forward to this quiet little getaway !!  Ithaca  is so beautiful-even in the winter! The weather may be mild enough to explore some parks! They have so many wineries around the Finger lakes, too! 

Back to work!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice weekend plans Patty.  Enjoy the Lakes area.  It is beautiful, even in winter.

Keisha, I hear ya.  Rain once again in the forecast.  I think we may have another very wet year.  Certainly 2018 was for us too.

Tink, haha, must love that dog.  I would put hot pepper sauce on the cords.  That was the only thing stopping my chewers.  How my dog did not get electrocuted when he chewed through my vacuum cord while I was using it.  Agh.   I do feel for ya.

Sue, hope you got a visit from the cable guy and have TV now.  Nice score of tickets.

Charade, good to be busy.  Hope you figured out your new copier.

Made bacon, so BLT sandwiches for dinner.  Maybe will cook up a chicken breast, and make some chicken BLT ones.

Have a good night all.

Schumi, an interesting drink you had this evening.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo, so sorry to hear of all sick and GD issues. Sending lots of well wishes to all that need it, and a big yay! You're leaving tomorrow. I'm not leaving until Monday, so what are your plans? Well, except enjoying the sunshine and orange juice



Thanks for the well wishes Lynne. Our plans were to drive to our home in Florida tomorrow and get back in the sunshine. This has been a long few months away from the sunshine state except for my trip to HHN in October....would like to go up to Universal for Mardi Gras in February......looks like if I don’t feel significantly better in the Am we will have to push our leave time back a day or two....no crunch time we are both retired....this will give him more time to continue feeling better too.

I know you are looking forward to your trip on Monday 




schumigirl said:


> And you too.....hope you`re doing much better now.....UC is a horrible thing when it flares up. And to deal with a cold too......bless!!!



Going to give the trip to Florida a try where the UC flare up is concerned.  On meds for that. If I don’t improve will have to come back and get some testing done....I’am more miserable with the cold right now though......on the bright side, if Santa has any left over presents to deliver I could share duties with Rudolf as my nose is as bright as his right now.....LOL




keishashadow said:


> Robbie - wishing your family well, you have more than your share!



Thanks Keisha.....hope your little granddaughter gets well soon.....sending get well wishes to you all..



pattyw said:


> Made a reservation at a country inn in Ithaca for the weekend for Joe and I!!



What a nice romantic idea for a weekend.....you are a lovely couple have a great time.




tink1957 said:


> Danielle is coming down with what I hope is just a cold, not surprising with all the wet weather that we've had lately. I'm ready for some sunshine



Tink hope Danielle doesn’t get sick.....tell her to boost her immune system with some vitamin C.....worth a try.


----------



## tink1957

Just had to share the good news.  I checked Priceline again today and after a few tries was finally able to book AKV Jambo for 2 nights at $163 per night! Of course by the time they added taxes and fees it was closer to $190 but still a great deal 

Now I have to call and take a night off from our SF reservation to make up for the extra day at WDW.

My credit card is crying but it's worth it.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Nice weekend plans Patty. Enjoy the Lakes area. It is beautiful, even in winter.



Thanks! we'll bring layers so we can venture outside!



Lynne G said:


> Made bacon, so BLT sandwiches for dinner



Yum!! and chicken BLT sounds great!



Robo56 said:


> on the bright side, if Santa has any left over presents to deliver I could share duties with Rudolf as my nose is as bright as his right now.....LOL



   Hope your Rudolph nose turns back to a Clarisse nose soon! 








Robo56 said:


> What a nice romantic idea for a weekend.....you are a lovely couple have a great time.



Thanks!



tink1957 said:


> Just had to share the good news. I checked Priceline again today and after a few tries was finally able to book AKV Jambo for 2 nights at $163 per night



 YAY!! That is a fabulous price!! So glad for you!

Early to bed for me- didn't sleep well last night!

Have a great night all! Sending well wishes to all feeling under the weather!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a much better day. We finally got the new copier/printer working properly. Now if I could just convince my boss to upgrade our computers and scheduling software.

I got a very interesting email today. A little backstory - I have an older brother who is 62. He has been single all of his life. He is also a very private person, so if he has ever had a girlfriend no one, not even family, has known about it.  Today he emailed me and said if I hear from Mom that he is seeing someone it is true. She is not getting senile. So I emailed him back and said you can’t just drop that on me without more info. So she is basically his best friend of nearly 30 years. They have even worked together for 20 of those years. I don’t know why they waited so long to move out of the friend zone, (I know she was married once, but it was not a good relationship) but I am happy for him. 



schumigirl said:


> Tonight`s drink of choice is cranberry juice, pineapple juice, squeeze of a fresh lime with a dash of sprite for some fizz...….Thirsty Thursday indeed!!!


That sounds really good.



Sue M said:


> I want to see Mary Popins.


 We saw it on Christmas Day. It’s a good family movie.



tink1957 said:


> Time to haul the trash to the curb before the truck gets here.


 We are about to change our trash company. Our current company decided to increase their fee by 50% and not inform their customers first. We all found out when we received our current bill. So far over 400 people have cancelled their service with this company. Now they are saying that perhaps they made a mistake. Hmm..ya think?



keishashadow said:


> You can wave at the mr when he comes back from vegas. Tell him to deposit all winnings in your fanny pack for WDW lol


 Sadly, that won’t be much. He doesn’t do much gambling. Usually just some of the cheap slots. He spends most of his money on the shows. 



tink1957 said:


> Just had to share the good news. I checked Priceline again today and after a few tries was finally able to book AKV Jambo for 2 nights at $163 per night! Of course by the time they added taxes and fees it was closer to $190 but still a great deal


 I am so glad I found this group. I never would have thought to go to Priceline to look for Disney properties.  I try to be cheap with hotel rates, but I would be willing to pay that to stay there.


----------



## Sue M

pattyw. I’d like to see Hamilton too!  I did score tickets to see Come From Away when it comes to town in spring. I was able to get in on pre sales, going with a couple of friends and couldn’t even get seats together!  But in same section anyway. I doubt there will be any tickets left when they opened to general sales. 
Sounds like a fun getaway for you and Joe. I have a friend who lives in Horseheads, I think it may be near finger lakes?  Not sure.  
Hope you get some sleep!

Tink congrats on your akv score. How do you find these deals!  I couldn’t see your post, it was blocked by one of those giant adds but I saw comments!  
I had a dog that chewed thru my laptop power cord :-(. Sheesh. Cable guy did come, said it was the tv HDMI mother board that quit working. He tried all 4 ports.  So he hooked tv to cable box old school using AV!  It’s dds TV down in the rec room. It works now.  So glad I don’t have to run out for a new tv right after Christmas, although now is probably one of the best times to get one lol.  If I decide to update our pvr boxes to latest system I’ll have to buy new TV because the new boxes only use HDMI. 

Robo feel better!  I wish I were getting out of this rain and somewhere warm!  What part of Florida is your home?  Aside from Orlando we stay (pre Orlando) in Deerfield Beach. The hotel has rooms with full kitchens and has become our home away from home when we’re in town. 

Lynne. BLT sounds good!  Husband bought a ham hock and made the yellow split pea soup tonight. 

Schumi  I had cherry juice mixed with Perrier for a bit of fizz. And cherry juice is very good for inflammation!  We bought a bunch of cherry juice in July from the orchards. They come in bladder type pouches and keep for awhile. Just finished the last of it tonight, sigh.  We were visiting a friend in the fruit growing area of the province and always stop by the farm stands.  Sadly we have been having huge problems in summer with forest fires, and a week after we left a big fire broke out in the area we were in. 

Keishashadow good job getting it done. I guess our protocol is different here. I never have both routinely.  They only do the ultrasound if there is a suspicious area on mammogram.  So after mammogram you wait in the gown a few minutes while they look at the mammogram then you either get the go ahead to leave, or stay for ultrasound. I’ve only had to stay for ultrasound a couple of times.


----------



## Sue M

Charade congrats to your brother!  Guess sometimes a thing is right in front of you and you don’t see it!  And sometimes it’s hard to take that leap from a friendship to a romantic relationship. Glad they found each other.  Too funny about your mom not being senile. My mom is.  And one time years ago she phoned me to say my brothers wife was wanting a divorce. So I phoned him to ask how the divorce was coming along. We both had a good laugh.


----------



## tink1957

Sue M said:


> Tink congrats on your akv score. How do you find these deals!  I couldn’t see your post, it was blocked by one of those giant adds but I saw comments!
> .


There's a thread here that helps with identification of Express hotels on Priceline.  For wdw hotels you search Lake Buena Vista then filter the areas WDW, Bonnet Creek and WDW, Disney Springs then choose airport shuttle in the amenities.  I knew that AK Jambo was the  4.5* hotel since others had reported getting it so I pulled the trigger.  I wouldn't have booked an opaque booking otherwise.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



We had to postpone leaving today for Florida this morning.....just not feeling well enough yet....will shoot for Sunday morning. I looked at weather forecast and it’s supposed to be raining in Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta, Macon on into Gainesville today so basically 80% of the travel back home to Florida so it’s better not to leave today anyway. Weather supposed to be good Sunday for travel.  I need to feel well enough to do my part driving.




Sue M said:


> Robo feel better! I wish I were getting out of this rain and somewhere warm! What part of Florida is your home? Aside from Orlando we stay (pre Orlando) in Deerfield Beach. The hotel has rooms with full kitchens and has become our home away from home when we’re in town.



Thanks Sue M......Our home is in Vero Beach.


Tink nice to hear you got such a good deal for AK.


Charade it’s wonderful that your brother has started dating his friend hope it works out for him. Love can blossom at any age.


I need to go and get a couple things from store now to last us a couple days. I had emptied fridge and pantry with plans to leave today....chicken noodle soup has been our mainstay for past couple days.


Prayers and get well wishes being sent to all our Sans family who are sick.......get well soon 



Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Friday!  

Tink, great you got the rate you wanted again.  Nice to be at AKL.  

Robo, sending lots of well wishes and hope your plan to head to other home does work out on Sunday.  I hope the drive is very uneventful and quick.

Sigh, 32 out when I dropped little one off, and she was lucky I went out a few minutes early, as sigh, window scraping needed.  

Now enjoying a cup of tea.  Then some errands, and start to figure out what to take, and needs washing.  Warned older one to locate what carry on he is using.  It may be his back pack, but he likes a small roll bag too.  Nice that DH and little one will be home when we come back, so a nice warm family car ride would be nice rather than the train.  But asked DH to get us train tickets for both ways, just in case.  We can use the unused tickets or return for refund.  Next time in town is next month, when kids go to a concert.  

Have a fabulous Friday homies.  Sending lots of well wishes and mummy dust to all not well.  Robo, hope your nose is no more like red.


----------



## pattyw

Happy TGIF all!!

Charade- that's great for your brother!

Sue-  Yep- Horseheads is near Ithaca. 

Tink- love that Priceline deal ! I've been leery using Priceline, but I've read that thread and it seems like you can figure out the hotel. 

Robo- good idea to rest up a little more before heading to Florida! You'll both be enjoying fun in the sun soon!!

Lynne- sorry about the window scraping!  Hope it warms up for you! We're getting a little warm front for a few days here- 40s for a couple of days! Every day without snow is a wonderful thing here!

Have a great Friday all!!


----------



## macraven

_Good Friday morning homies !

Hope all are doing better

Robbie, starting your drive to Florida on Sunday is best
Saturday should also be a decent weather day to drive in case you want
To leave a day earlier 

Numerous accidents on 24 to 75 last few days
Chattanooga had a wicked traffic tie up the other day with long hours up thru night with accidents

When it rains heavy, many accidents will happen
Up to this evening there are flash flood warnings for Atlanta metro northern GA

Should be much better driving on the weekend
Hope you have safe travels

Pattyw, cute kitty pic 

Lynne, just a few more days and it will be Orlando time for you!_


----------



## keishashadow

Good Friday all . More rain here but warm-ish.  Spent am boxing up a few containers of indoor xmas decorations.  Youngest DS, flush with 6 weeks of vacation time in his pocket, invited us up to his house for dinner.  Was going to order takeout, i volunteered to bring food & cook there.  Look forward to giving my grand-cats their Xmas present (don’t judge me lol)



tink1957 said:


> Just had to share the good news.  I checked Priceline again today and after a few tries was finally able to book AKV Jambo for 2 nights at $163 per night! Of course by the time they added taxes and fees it was closer to $190 but still a great deal
> 
> Now I have to call and take a night off from our SF reservation to make up for the extra day at WDW.
> 
> My credit card is crying but it's worth it.



Wonderful news!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was a much better day. We finally got the new copier/printer working properly. Now if I could just convince my boss to upgrade our computers and scheduling software.
> 
> I got a very interesting email today. A little backstory - I have an older brother who is 62. He has been single all of his life. He is also a very private person, so if he has ever had a girlfriend no one, not even family, has known about it.  Today he emailed me and said if I hear from Mom that he is seeing someone it is true. She is not getting senile. So I emailed him back and said you can’t just drop that on me without more info. So she is basically his best friend of nearly 30 years. They have even worked together for 20 of those years. I don’t know why they waited so long to move out of the friend zone, (I know she was married once, but it was not a good relationship) but I am happy for him.
> 
> 
> That sounds really good.
> 
> We saw it on Christmas Day. It’s a good family movie.
> 
> We are about to change our trash company. Our current company decided to increase their fee by 50% and not inform their customers first. We all found out when we received our current bill. So far over 400 people have cancelled their service with this company. Now they are saying that perhaps they made a mistake. Hmm..ya think?
> 
> Sadly, that won’t be much. He doesn’t do much gambling. Usually just some of the cheap slots. He spends most of his money on the shows.
> 
> I am so glad I found this group. I never would have thought to go to Priceline to look for Disney properties.  I try to be cheap with hotel rates, but I would be willing to pay that to stay there.



Oh we are minnows by most standards as to gambling but deposit enough to get nice invites back.  We are big on the shows, buffets & just gawking around at the over-the-top sights 



Sue M said:


> pattyw. I’d like to see Hamilton too!  I did score tickets to see Come From Away when it comes to town in spring. I was able to get in on pre sales, going with a couple of friends and couldn’t even get seats together!  But in same section anyway. I doubt there will be any tickets left when they opened to general sales.
> Sounds like a fun getaway for you and Joe. I have a friend who lives in Horseheads, I think it may be near finger lakes?  Not sure.
> Hope you get some sleep!
> 
> Tink congrats on your akv score. How do you find these deals!  I couldn’t see your post, it was blocked by one of those giant adds but I saw comments!
> I had a dog that chewed thru my laptop power cord :-(. Sheesh. Cable guy did come, said it was the tv HDMI mother board that quit working. He tried all 4 ports.  So he hooked tv to cable box old school using AV!  It’s dds TV down in the rec room. It works now.  So glad I don’t have to run out for a new tv right after Christmas, although now is probably one of the best times to get one lol.  If I decide to update our pvr boxes to latest system I’ll have to buy new TV because the new boxes only use HDMI.
> 
> Robo feel better!  I wish I were getting out of this rain and somewhere warm!  What part of Florida is your home?  Aside from Orlando we stay (pre Orlando) in Deerfield Beach. The hotel has rooms with full kitchens and has become our home away from home when we’re in town.
> 
> Lynne. BLT sounds good!  Husband bought a ham hock and made the yellow split pea soup tonight.
> 
> Schumi  I had cherry juice mixed with Perrier for a bit of fizz. And cherry juice is very good for inflammation!  We bought a bunch of cherry juice in July from the orchards. They come in bladder type pouches and keep for awhile. Just finished the last of it tonight, sigh.  We were visiting a friend in the fruit growing area of the province and always stop by the farm stands.  Sadly we have been having huge problems in summer with forest fires, and a week after we left a big fire broke out in the area we were in.
> 
> Keishashadow good job getting it done. I guess our protocol is different here. I never have both routinely.  They only do the ultrasound if there is a suspicious area on mammogram.  So after mammogram you wait in the gown a few minutes while they look at the mammogram then you either get the go ahead to leave, or stay for ultrasound. I’ve only had to stay for ultrasound a couple of times.



Naw it’s the same here, let’s just say i’m Dense in every sense of the word so it was part of my standard routine.  I’m sore today (a first0 have black & blues on rib cage.  Tech was a bit agressive & had to repeat lots of the views.

Never heard that re cherry juice.  You have me considering digging thru my freezer to retrieve my xmas ham bone.



tink1957 said:


> There's a thread here that helps with identification of Express hotels on Priceline.  For wdw hotels you search Lake Buena Vista then filter the areas WDW, Bonnet Creek and WDW, Disney Springs then choose airport shuttle in the amenities.  I knew that AK Jambo was the  4.5* hotel since others had reported getting it so I pulled the trigger.  I wouldn't have booked an opaque booking otherwise.



It was so much easier when they had the tell-tale descriptive line.  They like to switch it up.  Make sure to verify your reservation # with WDW. A few (not sure if reliable) posts here from folks saying they had issues.


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 373284
> 
> We had to postpone leaving today for Florida this morning.....just not feeling well enough yet....will shoot for Sunday morning. I looked at weather forecast and it’s supposed to be raining in Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta, Macon on into Gainesville today so basically 80% of the travel back home to Florida so it’s better not to leave today anyway. Weather supposed to be good Sunday for travel.  I need to feel well enough to do my part driving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue M......Our home is in Vero Beach.
> 
> 
> Tink nice to hear you got such a good deal for AK.
> 
> 
> Charade it’s wonderful that your brother has started dating his friend hope it works out for him. Love can blossom at any age.
> 
> 
> I need to go and get a couple things from store now to last us a couple days. I had emptied fridge and pantry with plans to leave today....chicken noodle soup has been our mainstay for past couple days.
> 
> 
> Prayers and get well wishes being sent to all our Sans family who are sick.......get well soon
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone



That is a long road trip.  Take your time.  Had to laugh, yesterday was checking rates for U summer trip on 3rd party travel sites.  Up popped google suggesting we drive.  They gave a est time of 15 hours.  Ha, maybe if we drove 100 mph.  Seriously, decades ago, but last time took us well over 20 hours & that was all highway.



macraven said:


> _Good Friday morning homies !
> 
> Hope all are doing better
> 
> Robbie, starting your drive to Florida on Sunday is best
> Saturday should also be a decent weather day to drive in case you want
> To leave a day earlier
> 
> Numerous accidents on 24 to 75 last few days
> Chattanooga had a wicked traffic tie up the other day with long hours up thru night with accidents
> 
> When it rains heavy, many accidents will happen
> Up to this evening there are flash flood warnings for Atlanta metro northern GA
> 
> Should be much better driving on the weekend
> Hope you have safe travels
> 
> Pattyw, cute kitty pic
> 
> Lynne, just a few more days and it will be Orlando time for you!_



you’ve been getting a lot of rain   Maybe it’ll finally get your area out of drought status.

A random, jik Q for you re Nashville airport.  Is a 50 min layover easily doable on a sunday mid afternoon?  Starting to work on stand-by alternative options for spring trip JIK SWA doesn’t get their act together by then for flights i need.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hate, hate stop overs when it is a 2 or so hour direct flight otherwise.  On our home flight day, two direct flights: 7:30am or 8:30pm.  Happily, the late one was cheaper than I have ever seen in some time.  Score.  But now each of us have a nice sized credit to burn. 

Overcast and cool day.  Rain somehow has stayed south of us.  Fine with me. Errands ran, and seeing week day TV stinks. 

Oh well.  Did check rental rates.  No movement from drop the other day.  Still tossed between full size versus mid tier SUV at $30 more for the 9 days we have it. Still leaning toward full and saving that money.  Also, guess no one wants a truck.  Regular and large trucks are almost $40 cheaper than my full size.  Um, definitely no.  And mid size is $25 or so more than full.  Guess all want the smaller cars.  I am also not a mini van fan either.Just the two of us, so no need for lots of room.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Sans Family ... It has been a little warmer than normal here so I will take it. The mornings have some frost on the cars. Today will get up to 43. They are talking about a storm here Monday night to Wednesday morning. I am hoping it stays warm enough for rain and not the "white stuff".

It has been a little hectic the last two days. Liv's close friend Guin and Liv are not talking now. Guin was doing something that was upsetting Liv and when she went to talk to her about it Guin freaked out on her. She was very mean and aggressive. I did not see this coming. We are not even sure what happened to set her off. After 4 days of this Liv still wanted to be amicable friends at school and maybe hang around once in awhile but now it is a no go. I know Liv is really hurt. She has really not had good luck with girlfriends. This was nice for her. I told here though it is better to have a true friend then a friend who is not one. Those types of friends only cause heartache. Liv is starting to get it but still hurt. I have been getting a lot of texts from school about when she sees Guin. I have been working a lot the last few days. That's what moms do.

Liv and Charlie got good news. They are both being kept on at Target. Their hours have been cut but it should be enough for what they need. They are both happy about this.

Liv has been driving herself to school this week. I am finding it easier every day she drives on her own. I am still worried though, and can't wait to hear from her when she gets to where she is going.

Tink congrats on scoring that price for AKL . That is going to be so awesome!!! I am sorry the dog chewed through the cable again. I just had to put double sided sticky tape on my couch ends to stop the cats from scratching it to pieces!!!

Robbie I hope you feel better soon. I am sorry you have to postpone a couple of days and it throws things off. It will be so nice to feel better when you go! Vero Beach area sounds wonderful! I hope your granddaughter's foot is doing better

Patty have a great weekend! What a nice trip you have planned for the two of you. You are braver than me to bundle up and head out. I think I was a bear in another life

Charade I am happy to hear about your brother. I like to hear stories like that. Good luck to them 

Mac I hope the sun comes out more for you soon. I know for a lot of people it makes you feel better!

Lynne Happy packing for a great trip!! It sounds like a lot of fun. I have thought about trains before but not sure if Liv could stay on one long.

Keisha I think it is great you want to see your grand-cats. It sounds like a nice visit, I hope your meal comes out great!

Schumi I am glad  that everyone is doing better. I know what you mean I have been dreading taking down the Christmas stuff. I love the way it feels around the house. The shed sounds like a great thing to use. Your thirsty Thursday drink sounds wonderful! I hope you enjoyed it and your visit with your friend. 

Sue Nice on getting the tickets. I have been in the school system for years and believe that has helped me with some of the cold and flu stuff. I hope the cable guy made it to your house okay. I hope your weather improves, I agree it is hard to muster motivation in blah weather!

I am off to get Charlie, I can't wait till Liv  can drive him next week.

I hope everyone has a great day!!! Happy Friday it's  the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, cherry juice sounds lovely! Only ever had a dash in a cocktail......I do like a bit of fizz with fruit juices....and yes, so good for you too. 

Robo........feel better and safe travels when you do head back to Florida.......warmer weather awaits you!!

Lynne.....not long now till your trip.......it’s with your son isn’t it?? Cold here too.......

Keisha.....yes judgement here from this non cat person.......(jk) sorry your hurting a bit from the lady exam.....a necessary evil......I was lucky last one didn’t hurt in the slightest.......

Bobbie.......glad both kids are being kept on at Target.......glad to hear. Hope her driving goes well......



Had nice afternoon with friend......hadn’t seen her since November.......so we had a lot to catch up with. 

Then decided to go out for dinner to local pub.....they do a fabulous steak night on a Friday......enjoyed it and our favourite barman was surprised we are still doing dry January........lol.......I told him dry white wine didn’t count unfortunately just because it has dry in the name........lol.......then a few friends came in so we sat a little longer.......we bagged seats beside the big open fire as it was freezing outside........nice evening. 

Temps are deceiving.....showing 5C (40F) but it feels like we’re in the minuses. Weather woman says to expect more cold this weekend. Think I’ll stay in and do housework.........

Need a new dishwasher.......not a fun purchase. Will need to look and get one ordered. ASAP! 

Not long till bedtime here.......as we haven’t been sleeping great last few weeks we are a bit shattered. Always plan to sleep late but never do.........

Bacon rolls for breakfast though...........


----------



## macraven

_Keisha 
I have flown into Nashville twice 
It’s a decent airport and feel 50 minutes won’t be an issue

Back later as time to start our dinner_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am just dropping in a minute between giving rides to the teens. I didn't realize that Disney was doing room only discount rates yet for the summer, I thought it was just free dining. I was on one of the threads and read someone got a club level room the same time as me for the discount. I called and sure enough I was able to get the AKL savanna room club level for $500.00 total instead of $700.00. I had been saving points for a few years and was up to 500. Now none of the cost for  the night at AKL is not coming out of my pocket.

I am going to use the money now for our little anniversary outing next weekend....more to come on that

Schumi sounds like a nice meal, nothing like a good steak restaurant. Hope you find a dishwasher asap that you like.

Mac I hope it is something good


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 373284
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue M......Our home is in Vero Beach.
> 
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone


We’ve gone a few times to Cocoa Beach enroute from Deerfield Beach to Orlando. The girls like surf lessons from Ronjons. And we’ve gone to KSC. 



keishashadow said:


> Good Friday all .
> 
> 
> Naw it’s the same here, let’s just say i’m Dense in every sense of the word so it was part of my standard routine.  I’m sore today (a first0 have black & blues on rib cage.  Tech was a bit agressive & had to repeat lots of the views.
> 
> Never heard that re cherry juice.  You have me considering digging thru my freezer to retrieve my xmas ham bone.
> 
> .



My Tech was aggressive too :-(.  I wish they could just do ultrasound and forget about the mammogram!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  Rain again today, but I think we are supposed to get a few dry days next week.



Robo56 said:


> We had to postpone leaving today for Florida this morning.....just not feeling well enough yet....will shoot for Sunday morning. I looked at weather forecast and it’s supposed to be raining in Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta, Macon on into Gainesville today so basically 80% of the travel back home to Florida so it’s better not to leave today anyway. Weather supposed to be good Sunday for travel. I need to feel well enough to do my part driving.


Hope you are better by Sunday and get to start your trip.



keishashadow said:


> Look forward to giving my grand-cats their Xmas present (don’t judge me lol)


 No judging here. I got my cat a gift this year.



schumigirl said:


> Need a new dishwasher.......not a fun purchase. Will need to look and get one ordered. ASAP!


 I suspect we will be needing one soon. I’m actually looking forward to shopping for one. 

Okay, one of my quotes didn’t come through. Happy anniversary Bobbie. I hope Liv and her friend can work things out. 


Today we took down the tree and packed away all of the Christmas stuff. I went to put B’s 2018 ornament in her box and couldn’t find an ornament for 2017. I hadn’t written it down (I keep a list inside the box) and could not remember what it was. I finally had a “well, duh” moment and remembered that we had been at Universal in December 2017. I remembered that I had bought 2 Ravenclaw banner ornaments while we were there, I just couldn’t remember where i had put it. I also realized that I was missing a Girl Scout silver award ornament that I had bought for B.I went on a frantic search for the ornaments and then realized that the GS ornament box was sitting on top of my dresser RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. Thankfully the missing Ravenclaw ornament was in the box with the GS ornament. All the ornaments are now in their storage boxes where they are supposed to be.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.  Rain again today, but I think we are supposed to get a few dry days next week.
> 
> Hope you are better by Sunday and get to start your trip.
> 
> No judging here. I got my cat a gift this year.
> 
> I suspect we will be needing one soon. I’m actually looking forward to shopping for one.
> 
> Okay, one of my quotes didn’t come through. Happy anniversary Bobbie. I hope Liv and her friend can work things out.
> 
> 
> Today we took down the tree and packed away all of the Christmas stuff. I went to put B’s 2018 ornament in her box and couldn’t find an ornament for 2017. I hadn’t written it down (I keep a list inside the box) and could not remember what it was. I finally had a “well, duh” moment and remembered that we had been at Universal in December 2017. I remembered that I had bought 2 Ravenclaw banner ornaments while we were there, I just couldn’t remember where i had put it. I also realized that I was missing a Girl Scout silver award ornament that I had bought for B.I went on a frantic search for the ornaments and then realized that the GS ornament box was sitting on top of my dresser RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. Thankfully the missing Ravenclaw ornament was in the box with the GS ornament. All the ornaments are now in their storage boxes where they are supposed to be.



Good luck with the dishwasher search...…..all I look at is the colour. Ours is black right now, but since we have changed the room I want the slate grey one I think...….I like things to match. Sometimes you just can`t see things right in front of you.....least you found it......nice to have everything put away after the festivities. 

Although we just spotted a large vase with a Christmas display still sitting on the hearth in one of the rooms at the back of the house......we never noticed it when clearing the rooms. You can`t exactly miss it!!! It`s gone now though. 



Another dull, grey and cold Saturday morning...…..not going out today. Lazyish day doing some drying, then ironing while watching tv and some computer time...…

Stir fries tonight for dinner.....teriyaki chicken with noodles for Kyle and Tom and sweet and spicy lemon, pineapple and ginger chicken with rice for me. Quick and easy.

Have a great Saturday....…….


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family a





Lynne G said:


> Robo, sending lots of well wishes and hope your plan to head to other home does work out on Sunday. I hope the drive is very uneventful and quick.



Thank you Lynne.......hope you and your son have a lovely trip.




macraven said:


> Should be much better driving on the weekend
> Hope you have safe travels



Thanks Mac.......plan is to leave tomorrow morning. Weather looks to be better and I’am feeling a tad better so will go for it.



keishashadow said:


> That is a long road trip. Take your time.



Will do. It’s about 16 hours for us with food breaks etc......There was a horrible accident on 75 just  North of Gainesville Thursday......if I understand correctly a North bound semi crossed the center line and hit another semi in the southbound lane and a van and a car then hit the trucks. There were many fatalities. Road closed Thursday and yesterday.

So sad to hear of such things.....in one report it said the van which had children in it were heading to Disney.....prayers for all who died and their families who are left to morn them......it does give one pause to reflect when driving for sure.



Charade67 said:


> Hope you are better by Sunday and get to start your trip.



Thanks charade looking forward to the sunshine in Florida.

Tink was sorry to hear your pooch ate through your cable wiring again.........it’s odd how dogs are drawn to certain things to chew on like that....our son and daughter in law took in a Labrador a few years ago and in spite of having an ample yard to play in and plenty of toys, treats and food he ate through the pool pump, shoes, TV controls etc..they finally had to find another home for him.



schumigirl said:


> Bacon rolls for breakfast though.



Sounds yummy......is that like cinnamon rolls with bacon in them or on them?



schumigirl said:


> Although we just spotted a large vase with a Christmas display still sitting on the hearth in one of the rooms at the back of the house......we never noticed it when clearing the rooms. You can`t exactly miss it!!! It`s gone now though.



I did not want to take down my Harry Potter Tree in formal living room or Elf Tree in formal dining room everything else is down though........the Christmas decorations always make the house look so cheerful.......have fun putting them up not so much taking them down.


Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, so many early birdies.  Visit with DS was nice, his oven runs a bit faster than mine, note to self to check earlier lol but everything still edible if not a bit of dry breasts.  Passed muster with the guys, not the most discerning thank goodness.  

The mr has announced he will make breakfast today, yea.  Doesn’t really cook but makes mean bacon & fried eggs, complete with crispy edges . Will attack more decorations today & hope to work in a movie.  



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I am just dropping in a minute between giving rides to the teens. I didn't realize that Disney was doing room only discount rates yet for the summer, I thought it was just free dining. I was on one of the threads and read someone got a club level room the same time as me for the discount. I called and sure enough I was able to get the AKL savanna room club level for $500.00 total instead of $700.00. I had been saving points for a few years and was up to 500. Now none of the cost for  the night at AKL is not coming out of my pocket.
> 
> I am going to use the money now for our little anniversary outing next weekend....more to come on that
> 
> Schumi sounds like a nice meal, nothing like a good steak restaurant. Hope you find a dishwasher asap that you like.
> 
> Mac I hope it is something good



Congrats.  Never have snagged club level @ AKVJ, so few of them they go really fast.  Just as well, quite the number of points.

There was an odd glitch in being able to book their value studio for the first week in December this year.  A few days the middle of the week were missing when my booking window opened.  

Grabbed what appeared to be the last studio at Kidani & have waitlisted for both value & standard at Jambo.  DVC is saying nothing but people are surmising they are attempting to cut down on ‘walkers’, trying to level the playing field.



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the dishwasher search...…..all I look at is the colour. Ours is black right now, but since we have changed the room I want the slate grey one I think...….I like things to match. Sometimes you just can`t see things right in front of you.....least you found it......nice to have everything put away after the festivities.
> 
> Although we just spotted a large vase with a Christmas display still sitting on the hearth in one of the rooms at the back of the house......we never noticed it when clearing the rooms. You can`t exactly miss it!!! It`s gone now though.
> 
> 
> 
> Another dull, grey and cold Saturday morning...…..not going out today. Lazyish day doing some drying, then ironing while watching tv and some computer time...…
> 
> Stir fries tonight for dinner.....teriyaki chicken with noodles for Kyle and Tom and sweet and spicy lemon, pineapple and ginger chicken with rice for me. Quick and easy.
> 
> Have a great Saturday....…….



Always, a ghost of Xmas past lurking lol. Dinner sounded scrumptious.  We have a couple of thick strip steaks for grill today.  Should hit 40 degrees and no rain!



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family a
> 
> View attachment 373590
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.......hope you and your son have a lovely trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac.......plan is to leave tomorrow morning. Weather looks to be better and I’am feeling a tad better so will go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. It’s about 16 hours for us with food breaks etc......There was a horrible accident on 75 just  North of Gainesville Thursday......if I understand correctly a North bound semi crossed the center line and hit another semi in the southbound lane and a van and a car then hit the trucks. There were many fatalities. Road closed Thursday and yesterday.
> 
> So sad to hear of such things.....in one report it said the van which had children in it were heading to Disney.....prayers for all who died and their families who are left to morn them......it does give one pause to reflect when driving for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks charade looking forward to the sunshine in Florida.
> 
> Tink was sorry to hear your pooch ate through your cable wiring again.........it’s odd how dogs are drawn to certain things to chew on like that....our son and daughter in law took in a Labrador a few years ago and in spite of having an ample yard to play in and plenty of toys, treats and food he ate through the pool pump, shoes, TV controls etc..they finally had to find another home for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy......is that like cinnamon rolls with bacon in them or on them?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not want to take down my Harry Potter Tree in formal living room or Elf Tree in formal dining room everything else is down though........the Christmas decorations always make the house look so cheerful.......have fun putting them up not so much taking them down.
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



Safe trip!  Terrible to see coverage of that accident on the news yesterday.

One of my long-passed dogs was a cord chewer.  She was ‘cured’ the time she went for an in-use extension cord.  Her ‘scream’ woke me up out of a sound sleep.  Survived with no apparent issues, how, I’ll never know; but she never chewed a cord again.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Will do. It’s about 16 hours for us with food breaks etc......There was a horrible accident on 75 just  North of Gainesville Thursday......if I understand correctly a North bound semi crossed the center line and hit another semi in the southbound lane and a van and a car then hit the trucks. There were many fatalities. Road closed Thursday and yesterday.
> 
> So sad to hear of such things.....in one report it said the van which had children in it were heading to Disney.....prayers for all who died and their families who are left to morn them......it does give one pause to reflect when driving for sure.
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy......is that like cinnamon rolls with bacon in them or on them?
> 
> 
> I did not want to take down my Harry Potter Tree in formal living room or Elf Tree in formal dining room everything else is down though........the Christmas decorations always make the house look so cheerful.......have fun putting them up not so much taking them down.



That was a truly dreadful accident to see yesterday.....and even sadder to see the children involved!! Heartbreaking……

I mean like bread rolls......instead of  a bacon sandwich we have it on a buttered roll......very plain and simple.....similar to these…….








Yes, it`s not great taking everything down.....it looks so bare once everything is gone and put away!!! I miss my trees!!! 

Hope you`re all doing better today...….




keishashadow said:


> Morning all, so many early birdies.  Visit with DS was nice, his oven runs a bit faster than mine, note to self to check earlier lol but everything still edible if not a bit of dry breasts.  Passed muster with the guys, not the most discerning thank goodness.
> 
> The mr has announced he will make breakfast today, yea.  Doesn’t really cook but makes mean bacon & fried eggs, complete with crispy edges . Will attack more decorations today & hope to work in a movie.
> 
> 
> Always, a ghost of Xmas past lurking lol. Dinner sounded scrumptious.  We have a couple of thick strip steaks for grill today.  Should hit 40 degrees and no rain!
> 
> One of my long-passed dogs was a cord chewer.  She was ‘cured’ the time she went for an in-use extension cord.  Her ‘scream’ woke me up out of a sound sleep.  Survived with no apparent issues, how, I’ll never know; but she never chewed a cord again.



glad you had nice visit with your boy....I`m sure they loved the food......our electric oven cooks so quick!!! If a turkey takes five hours, it`ll be ready in just over four. Always got to remember....it`s why we use the AGA for most of our meats...…..breakfast sounds so good!!!! 

Least we didn't discover the display over Easter!!!! That would be embarrassing.....lol......steaks sound lush!!!! And not too bad weather for you...…..

Ouchy on the dog that chewed the cords!!! I would have thought the opposite would have happened!!! 



4pm and dark already.....been very gloomy all day today, sunshine hasn't appeared for days.....

DH is watching Ant-Man through in sitting room, Kyle is out and I`m sitting at laptop in peace and quiet through the back of the house....no tv is bliss some days....one of the reasons I love this room.....Tom wanted to put a tv in here, but it`s really only me that uses it on occasions.....no thanks, we have more than enough TV`s in our home.....quite embarrassing really considering there`s only 3 of us live here!!! 

Time for a can of pepsi….…..


----------



## Lynne G

Wet, wet Saturday for us.  Did some grocery shopping, then wash still in progress.  Told older one does know where stuff is, including luggage.  He said yeah, but nothing gotten out yet, and online playing with his friends since waking up.  

Price of eggs are higher then I expected.  But bought some, as will have fried eggs tomorrow.  Thinking of dumplings and noodles from the dumpling place for dinner. We tend to think Asian on Saturday night dinners.  

Me, luggage in bedroom now, guess the last minute packer is hereditary. LOL

Have a super Saturday all.  

Yeah, heartbreaking that crash on 75.  Repeated news of so many loss of life.  I hope all find some peace in such a difficult and sorrowful time. 

Two more sleeps.  More thoughts of safe, quick travel if you do go tomorrow Robo.

Schumi’s dinners always sound lush, tonight’s no diffferent.  

Bobbie, yeah it is the nice part when kids can drive each other.  I still have to catch my breath when little one says friend picking her up, to go out on Friday night. I am glad I have good kids.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. It's almost 5:00 and I don't know where the day went. It's sunny and warm for a change. I wish we could have several more days like this.

B is getting ready for a school dance tonight and asked me to do something with her hair. I'm no hairstylist. I tried a braid that is sort of like a combination between a french braid and a fishtail braid. She seems to like it.



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the dishwasher search...…..all I look at is the colour. Ours is black right now, but since we have changed the room I want the slate grey one I think...….I like things to match. Sometimes you just can`t see things right in front of you.....least you found it......nice to have everything put away after the festivities.


 I think we are waiting until either the current dishwasher dies or we remodel the kitchen whichever comes first.  I definitely want all of my kitchen appliances to match. Right now they are all stainless steel. We will probably do the same when we replace.



Robo56 said:


> Will do. It’s about 16 hours for us with food breaks etc......There was a horrible accident on 75 just North of Gainesville Thursday......if I understand correctly a North bound semi crossed the center line and hit another semi in the southbound lane and a van and a car then hit the trucks. There were many fatalities. Road closed Thursday and yesterday.
> 
> So sad to hear of such things.....in one report it said the van which had children in it were heading to Disney.....prayers for all who died and their families who are left to morn them......it does give one pause to reflect when driving for sure.


 I have not been keeping up with he news and had not heard about this wreck.  How absolutely heartbreaking. 



schumigirl said:


> DH is watching Ant-Man through in sitting room,


 We are planning to do a Marvel movie marathon sometime before the next Avengers movie is released. Dh and I have seen all of the movies, but B still needs to see some of them.



Lynne G said:


> I still have to catch my breath when little one says friend picking her up, to go out on Friday night. I am glad I have good kids.


 I don't know why, but I am okay with B's friends driving. I just get super anxious when B is behind the wheel. She still needs a lot more drive time. 

Our California trip is slowly coming together. We have booked flights and hotel rooms. Next dh is going to get us a rental car. I also discovered that we can get a 3 day ticket to Disneyland for only $36 more than the 2 day ticket. We originally had an unscheduled (except for travel) day between Hollywood and Disney, but nw we will be spending at least part of it at Disney. Now we just need to start planning exactly what we want to do when we are in Hollywood.


----------



## keishashadow

Killing time 


Lynne G said:


> Wet, wet Saturday for us.  Did some grocery shopping, then wash still in progress.  Told older one does know where stuff is, including luggage.  He said yeah, but nothing gotten out yet, and online playing with his friends since waking up.
> 
> Price of eggs are higher then I expected.  But bought some, as will have fried eggs tomorrow.  Thinking of dumplings and noodles from the dumpling place for dinner. We tend to think Asian on Saturday night dinners.
> 
> Me, luggage in bedroom now, guess the last minute packer is hereditary. LOL
> 
> Have a super Saturday all.
> 
> Yeah, heartbreaking that crash on 75.  Repeated news of so many loss of life.  I hope all find some peace in such a difficult and sorrowful time.
> 
> Two more sleeps.  More thoughts of safe, quick travel if you do go tomorrow Robo.
> 
> Schumi’s dinners always sound lush, tonight’s no diffferent.
> 
> Bobbie, yeah it is the nice part when kids can drive each other.  I still have to catch my breath when little one says friend picking her up, to go out on Friday night. I am glad I have good kids.



Didn’t do as much baking as expected over holidays. Have a dozen that have expiry date of next Tuesday. No idea what to do with them. Mr doesn’t eat, no help there 



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. It's almost 5:00 and I don't know where the day went. It's sunny and warm for a change. I wish we could have several more days like this.
> 
> B is getting ready for a school dance tonight and asked me to do something with her hair. I'm no hairstylist. I tried a braid that is sort of like a combination between a french braid and a fishtail braid. She seems to like it.
> 
> I think we are waiting until either the current dishwasher dies or we remodel the kitchen whichever comes first.  I definitely want all of my kitchen appliances to match. Right now they are all stainless steel. We will probably do the same when we replace.
> 
> I have not been keeping up with he news and had not heard about this wreck.  How absolutely heartbreaking.
> 
> We are planning to do a Marvel movie marathon sometime before the next Avengers movie is released. Dh and I have seen all of the movies, but B still needs to see some of them.
> 
> I don't know why, but I am okay with B's friends driving. I just get super anxious when B is behind the wheel. She still needs a lot more drive time.
> 
> Our California trip is slowly coming together. We have booked flights and hotel rooms. Next dh is going to get us a rental car. I also discovered that we can get a 3 day ticket to Disneyland for only $36 more than the 2 day ticket. We originally had an unscheduled (except for travel) day between Hollywood and Disney, but nw we will be spending at least part of it at Disney. Now we just need to start planning exactly what we want to do when we are in Hollywood.



I’m all thumbs. Have decided I can’t  master a fishtail, even if my life depended upon it 

Trip sounds exciting. Noticed nice dL tix special one day per park   Was trying to work it in 2 days pre Hawaii, not looking promising with flights though. Might hit it up dec instead of WDW if I can find good price on hotel. Have only done the Disney properties and they are quite high for dates I’ve ckd this year 

Never ventured into Hollywood. Did enjoy USH and knotts berry farm but for Halloween event.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Killing time
> 
> 
> Didn’t do as much baking as expected over holidays. Have a dozen that have expiry date of next Tuesday. No idea what to do with them. Mr doesn’t eat, no help there
> 
> 
> 
> I’m all thumbs. Have decided I can’t  master a fishtail, even if my life depended upon it
> 
> Trip sounds exciting. Noticed nice dL tix special one day per park   Was trying to work it in 2 days pre Hawaii, not looking promising with flights though. Might hit it up dec instead of WDW if I can find good price on hotel. Have only done the Disney properties and they are quite high for dates I’ve ckd this year
> 
> Never ventured into Hollywood. Did enjoy USH and knotts berry farm but for Halloween event.




Disneyland resorts are too far out of our budget. We are staying at one of their partner hotels that is only a short walk from Disney.

Hollywood was the original destination. This was’s B’s choice for a graduation trip. She originally asked to go to New Zealand, but that was not in the budget. We plan on doing all the touristy things in Hollywood - sign, walk of fame, Chinese theater, studio tour, etc.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, go to Disney Soda Shoppe in Hollywood.  We took in a movie, then had a ice cream sundae that included a pin at the Soda Shoppe right next door.  We had stayed at the Hilton next to Universal, and when visiting Hollywood, parked at the garage at H&H, as if you took the elevator to the top, you could see the Hollywood sign in the distance.   Plus, either theater ticket or IC Shoppe validated parking, so payed a lesser rate. 

I’d love to get back to CA.  Twice to DL, first at Disneyland Hotel, last at Grand C.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne- Is this at the El Capitan theater? We are already planning to catch a movie there.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Charade, and we had a deal with a drink and popcorn and, I cannot remember the movie, but we had live birds of prey with talk about how they fly before the film.  Also the ticket, drink and popcorn also came with a seat assigned.  This was more than a couple years ago.  I will say, Disney did a beautiful job of restoring that theater.  We did walk down the street, but was uncomfortable with the many hawkers that lined the sidewalk.  Hope that part has improved.


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice Saturday here! 60’s, so we got all the outside decorations down. Also got the inside stuff put away, and this year I finally cleaned out all the bins and tossed stuff we don’t use, broken lights ets. Ended up with an entire extra bin! 
Oldest dd came home Thursday and stayed til this am, left as she had to work. Originally she was gonna leave last night, but we went out for Mexican and she wanted a margarita! So glad to have her home even if for a short while.
Kids back to school Thursday, and I’m back to work. Will be in Las Vegas 2 weeks from tonight.  Usually I’m excited about trips, but this one I’m just bleh.


schumigirl said:


> Tonight`s drink of choice is cranberry juice, pineapple juice, squeeze of a fresh lime with a dash of sprite for some fizz...….Thirsty Thursday indeed!!!


Oh I love adding fizz to my juice- had cranberry & tropical juice and then topped it off with coconut flavored carbonated water.  So good and cuts the calories and sugar. 



Sue M said:


> My friend and her dd scored tix to Hamilton


Oh so jealous! When Hamilton first hit the scene my son was obsessed with it- sang his favorite songs all the time. Tix are still expensive though. 



Robo56 said:


> Going to give the trip to Florida a try where the UC flare up is concerned. On meds for that. If I don’t improve will have to come back and get some testing done....I’am more miserable with the cold right now though......on the bright side, if Santa has any left over presents to deliver I could share duties with Rudolf as my nose is as bright as his right now.....LOL


Oh hope you feel better soon and are able to make the drive this weekend! UC is no fun!



tink1957 said:


> My credit card is crying but it's worth it.


 yeah mine would be crying too but I love AKL!



bobbie68 said:


> Liv and Charlie got good news. They are both being kept on at Target. Their hours have been cut but it should be enough for what they need. They are both happy about this.


Very good news! 



Robo56 said:


> I did not want to take down my Harry Potter Tree in formal living room or Elf Tree in formal dining room everything else is down though........the Christmas decorations always make the house look so cheerful.......have fun putting them up not so much taking them down.


 leave them up all year. Too neat to relegate to a few measles weeks of the year 



Lynne G said:


> Two more sleeps. More thoughts of safe, quick travel if you do go tomorrow Robo.


Safe travels to you! 



Charade67 said:


> I think we are waiting until either the current dishwasher dies or we remodel the kitchen whichever comes first. I definitely want all of my kitchen appliances to match. Right now they are all stainless steel. We will probably do the same when we replace.


I’ve been waiting for my fridge to die for awhile... currently my stove and micro are stainless steel, fridge and dishwasher are white. 



Charade67 said:


> Our California trip is slowly coming together. We have booked flights and hotel


Sounds so fun! Have never been to Disneyland!

Think we will end up back in parks in June- told DH the new potter coaster could be open by then and passes don’t expire til mid month. I’ll likely just renew mine and mid kid for HHN, not sure if I’ll keep premier or drop a level...and his dtr that lives Jacksonville has a conference in August at the Grand Floridian and can get wickedly good rates for then...May be my only chance to stay at GF and not have to take out a separate mortgage 

Also need to make a decision on placeholder cruise I’ve got for June- Might end up pushing that back several months...


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, you sound busy.  Glad to have kids home, I’m sure.  Still odd my older one can drink.  Getting slowly used to it.  I have had preferred AP since I bought my pass years ago.  Last year, thought maybe premiere, but have yet to do it.  Shock of the increase this past year may have been part of why gun shy.  It is probably mainly because I tend to always stay at RPR or the Portofino, as close and unlimited express for the whole day.

Almost ready for bed. 

Have a great night all.


----------



## Sue M

Robo. How heartbreaking. Awful. 

Charade where are you staying in Anaheim?  I’ve been 3 times in past year-ish. Went with oldest dd Sept 2017, May 2018 with younger dd, just in time for May 4!  Loved how they turned Space Mtn into Star Wars. We bought the party tickets. Then again this past Nov. with my friend who lives in LA.  Thinking about an Aug trip. My oldest has off the first 2 weeks in Aug. but.....I usually meet my LA friend in WDW late Aug to get the special labour day rate agency special. Ugh. Oh the agony, what to do!  
In Anaheim we stay at The Anaheim Hotel. About a block away from main gate.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Yes, Charade, and we had a deal with a drink and popcorn and, I cannot remember the movie, but we had live birds of prey with talk about how they fly before the film.  Also the ticket, drink and popcorn also came with a seat assigned.  This was more than a couple years ago.  I will say, Disney did a beautiful job of restoring that theater.  We did walk down the street, but was uncomfortable with the many hawkers that lined the sidewalk.  Hope that part has improved.


This is definitely on our list of things to do. The birds of prey show would be cool if they are still doing that. B and I went to one in Hershey, PA and we each got to catch a hawk on our arm. It was both cool and a little scary.



Monykalyn said:


> Sounds so fun! Have never been to Disneyland!


 Neither have I. This will be my first, and possibly only trip there. 



Sue M said:


> Charade where are you staying in Anaheim? I’ve been 3 times in past year-ish. Went with oldest dd Sept 2017, May 2018 with younger dd, just in time for May 4! Loved how they turned Space Mtn into Star Wars. We bought the party tickets. Then again this past Nov. with my friend who lives in LA. Thinking about an Aug trip. My oldest has off the first 2 weeks in Aug. but.....I usually meet my LA friend in WDW late Aug to get the special labour day rate agency special. Ugh. Oh the agony, what to do!
> In Anaheim we stay at The Anaheim Hotel. About a block away from main gate.


We will be staying at the Tropicana Inn. We will be there in early June hopefully just before the opening of Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge. I imagine the place will be a madhouse when it opens.

We are planning on flying into LA and spending 2 days in the Hollywood area. SOme of the things we are looking at doing are the sign, walk of fame, Chinese theater, Warner Brothers studio tour, El Capitan theater, the observatory, Madame Tussaud’s, and the Santa Monica Pier. I’m not sure how much of that we will actually get done, but we will try. We also have to find the intersection of Sunset and Camden. Bonus points if you know why.

Next stop is Anaheim where we will obviously go to Disneyland and California Adventure Park.  We will finish the trip in San Diego where we plan to go to the San Diego Zoo and Safari Park. We will fly home from San Diego.


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels for Robo today as she drives to her Florida home


Lynne and her son will be packing today as their vacation starts tomorrow 

Safe travels for them also

Hope all the homies are doing good this Sunday _


----------



## macraven

_Charade 

Your California trip sounds exciting!

Your family will have an awesome time_


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> _Safe travels for Robo today as she drives to her Florida home
> 
> 
> Lynne and her son will be packing today as their vacation starts tomorrow
> 
> Safe travels for them also
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good this Sunday _



Thanks Mac.

Quick drive by...Sans Family.....waving  to Mac....going by your exit in your neck of the woods right now....hubby is driving 

Sun is shining it’s 60 degrees and traffic is not bad.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I hope you already bought tickets, Dis and a number of sites just announced ticket increase overnight :-(. My dd has a ticket already from Nov trip she had to miss because of new job. I can still get in on the Canadian Ticket deal, and I think price is locked into old price.  I have to check, but hope that’s the case. It has been in the past.
Great plans on your SoCal trip!

Edited to add:  oh no. Just went on DL ticket site. Canadian Ticket exp in May. It figures.


----------



## Charade67

Yay, Robo is on her way to Florida. Have a great trip.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Happy Sunday! We’ve had a fun weekend so far beginning with dinner at Hard Rock Friday night to celebrate our DD’s birthday & one last run through the parks to look at the Christmas decorations at night. Yesterday was a Pancakes & PJ’s party with 11 little friends over for brunch then they divided up into 3 teams and had a baking contest for the best Birthday Cake.  See what I did there......made the girls bake cakes so I didn’t have too! He Hehe. It was a lot of fun (and very messy) but we ended up with a lemon & blueberry trifle, a chocolate mousse cake with mint chocolate chip ice cream in the middle & and a vanilla cake with chocolate/peanut butter filling. 
Beautiful day today! Hope everyone traveling arrives safely & those who have been under the weather are on the mend now. I have been reading along the last couple of weeks but have been terrible at replying to posts. Once the kids go back to school, I hope to be back into my routine quickly.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Thanks Mac.
> 
> Quick drive by...Sans Family.....waving  to Mac....going by your exit in your neck of the woods right now....hubby is driving
> 
> Sun is shining it’s 60 degrees and traffic is not bad.




_I bet you did’nt see me waving as you went by....

I’m sure you are past Atlanta now and near Macon _


----------



## macraven

_Tgrgrl
Those cakes look scrumptious!
Bet birthday girl and friends had a lot of fun making them

Sending belated bd wishes for your daughter 

Love HRC !
I’ve been to many of them
My favorite is the one at city walk 

My least favorite HRC is in Honolulu _


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Robo........

Tgrgrl.....belated birthday wishes to your daughter........cakes look lovely! Glad you all had a lovely time.......

Lynne......safe travels tomorrow with your son.....hope you have a fabulous trip!



Had a lovely day today..........had 8 friends over for Sunday lunch and as always lunch extends into the evening....however we didn’t eat till around 3pm......was a little like a belated Christmas lunch. 

Appetiser was a mix of shrimp and smoked salmon and some little mini crab cakes ready made by our local fishmonger not me...with various breads........I made chicken thighs cooked in maple syrup, jalapeño balsamic vinegar and few other ingredients......boned and skinned them as I bought the wrong ones......doh!!! Roasted baby potatoes and some mixed veg....few little salads and odds and bobs. Thankfully no vegetarians or fussy eaters! 

Desserts were a mix of cheesecake and fruit made by me and friends brought an apple and toffee crumble and sticky toffee pudding with custard......did have a cheeseboard but no one touched it.......lol.......you never leave our home hungry!  

Then just sat around chatting the day away......and they all went home this time!! No spare rooms to make up tonight. 

So, lazy night tonight........it’s not cold.....just dull and damp most of the day.....was dark for around 4pm. 

Now need to go order new dishwasher......this one still works, but lights flash when they’re not supposed to so I guess it’s on the way out.......one of these days it’ll just not work, so will get new one before that happens. 

Hope everyone’s having a great Sunday!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade I hope you already bought tickets, Dis and a number of sites just announced ticket increase overnight



Sadly, no. They were offering a ticket special if you purchase at least 3 days. I’ll have to check and see if it is still valid. I read on another post that the MaxPass rate has increased from $10 to $15 per day.

Tgrgrl -Happy birthday to your daughter. Those cakes look and sound really good. B loves HRC. She fell in love when we had lunch at one in Washington DC during a Girl Scout event. Dh likes to collect the pins.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Tgrgrl’s kid.  All looks yummy.  Of course ice cream with cake.  LoL

Well, had to do some shopping for older one.  Seems no flip flops could be found, his dress shoes too small, and needed some more collared shirts.  All bought, packed up now, just last minute cosmetic stuff that cannot be packed until used tomorrow morning.  Otherwise, oh my goodness, it has come to the last night so fast.

Glad to hear you were making good time, Robo.

Was a sunny, mostly sunny, Sunday.  That wind though, could feel it pushing the car up on the highway.  And eek, in the 20’s tomorrow morning.  Will be taking my winter jacket, even if it gets packed after getting to airport.  Who knows what will be on late night flight on way home.  I did pack shorts and a T-shirt in my carry on.  Fully expect to change before retrieving the luggage.  Hey, it better be too warm in the next 2 weeks.

Have a super night homies.  Be good, work week starts tomorrow for some of us.

We were all hungry, so burgers, steamed broccoli and home fries for dinner.  Then got into the left over Christmas candy.  Oooh, that caramel filled one.  Yum, so rich, one is enough.  And of course, packed a box of tasty kakes to munch on with the coffee in the room.  See, we like quick breakfasts most days.  One day, we will enjoy a long breakfast, I am thinking at SF.  

And a hehe, older one saw parks close at 7pm this week.  I said yeah, time for a nice nighttime dip in the pool, and maybe a snack at the bar.  I hope it means very low crowds this week.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tgrgrl said:


> I have been reading along the last couple of weeks but have been terrible at replying to posts. Once the kids go back to school, I hope to be back into my routine quickly.


 I hear ya! Cakes look good! And Happy late BDay to your daughter!! Love the pics!
Lynne-TP says anywhere 5-7 level crowds this week. Short countdown still went fast! Safe travels!

Making my family eat up leftovers (although I'm itching to use Instant pot again). Schumi and lynne's dinners sound good!

Warmer day again, had to go do some training for a couple hours for new job with new company. This one gives me a laptop and printer for use.

Laundry still ongoing, did get the chickens water and food cleaned up and refilled, and patio hosed off. They hopped up stairs several times to come "knock" on patio door. DD started letting them do that and now they think if they do that they will get treats (goldfish). Don't tell me chickens can't be trained!

Have a couple 1/2 bottles of wine laying around. Have been having small glass each night to finish them off...it's red wine and that is equivalent to exercise for health benefits right??

Happy Sunday!


----------



## macraven

_Your countdown has begun Lynne !_

_You’re probably all packed now 
You will have a lot of fun with your son on this vacation 

Our high today was 65 and finally a day without rain

A no cooking day for me
Out to Taco Bell after the Bears game is over_


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> _Your countdown has begun Lynne !_
> 
> _You’re probably all packed now
> You will have a lot of fun with your son on this vacation
> 
> Our high today was 65 and finally a day without rain
> 
> A no cooking day for me
> Out to Taco Bell after the Bears game is over_


Terrible ending to the Bears game.


----------



## Sue M

DD and I saw Mary Poppins this afternoon. We enjoyed it very much. Loved how they put Dick VanDyke in at the end!  

Now off to local Chinese restaurant for dinner!

Charade- yes I did hear about Max Pass increase. Sad. Mousesavers.com still has some tickets at old price left. But I didn’t see any that included Max Pass.

Tgrgrl sounds like a fun weekend! 

Schumi your get together sound so much fun!  

Safe Travels for Robo and Lynne!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Terrible ending to the Bears game.



_And this was not the first time the dude hit the post

Was a sad ending for me and Bear fans_


----------



## Lynne G

Feel sorry for ya, Mac.

But have to say it:  Fly Eagles Fly.

As my little one’s coach said to her socccer team after stunningly beating a team that was levels above them, in a shoot out ending after almost the whole team took shots:  Scrappy.  Must be a Philly thing.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday evening all!!  Got VERY behind here!! We just returned home from our lovely winter getaway to Ithaca! Stayed at a beautiful country inn!

It was cold and snowing today, but we bundled up and walked around a few parks and did a wine tasting (& purchase) at a Finger Lakes winery!







This ones for @Monykalyn ! They had a chicken coop at the country inn!! Fresh eggs!! We were tempted to snag the escapee here!






Off to have some of that wine we bought today!!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## macraven

_The place looks so nice!

Glad you added the chicken coop pic as you don’t see that very often at hotels/inns_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _The place looks so nice!
> 
> Glad you added the chicken coop pic as you don’t see that very often at hotels/inns_



They were too cute!! Very vocal! They probably were complaining about the snow falling!


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw looks like a beautiful spot!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....safe travels and have a wonderful trip........

MonyK.......yep........it’s almost medicinal if served in a decent sized glass.......enjoy!!!

Sue....hope you enjoyed Chinese food.......love it! 

Patty.....looks a lovely place......we always enjoy cosy little bed and breakfast places......we always talk about a beautiful bed and breakfast place in Vermont we’d love to visit.....and enjoy that wine!!



Talking of wine..........getting our first delivery of the year from one of our wine clubs today. It’s like being taunted from above..............all the wine we have in the house and more being delivered and we’re “enjoying” dry January.......

8.30am and still darkish.......looks grey and dull again today.......no idea of our plans yet.....it’s DS birthday next week so need to go get him some bits.......

Time for breakfast.....

Happy Monday all..........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday all!  Cold and mostly clear this early morning.  Waiting inside until almost time for the train. 25 when we left home, and got hot  coffee in my hand.  

Think I might have packed a wee bit too much, but needed fancier clothes and shoes for the cruise dinners.  I would feel kinda odd wearing sneakers and not at least looking like going to work on cruise nights.  Lady can wear slacks ya know, just would not get as dressed up for our shorter stay at the Dark Side.  Another use of my pass and hey, very thankful for a military ticket for older one.  He is happy to see the Dark Side again.  

And a just for the cruise, older one is using a Marvel suitcase that he rarely uses.  And yes, I did pack sun tan lotion.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
Woohoo, travel day !

If you want to wear walking/running shoes with a dress  due to  comfort, do so and it will be fine

I stopped dress shoes some years back after the foot injury
Times have changed and no one mentions footware anymore

You and son will have a blast on the cruise
And the parks 

So nice to do a trip with a son!
Marvel cases rule..

Have a fantastic vacation _


----------



## macraven

_Hope Robbie had a good night sleep in her Florida bed

_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Almost at airport.

Robo, hope you arrived safe and now enjoying a lazy day.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Safe travels Lynne   a cruise sounds wonderful  nice change from the weather you're used to this time of year.  I packed a pair of dress shoes that I haven't worn for years to wear to The Palm last trip and when I  tried them on right before dinner they were too loose...guess my feet shrank...so I wore my regular shoes. Enjoy the time with your son.

Hope Robo is enjoying the Florida sun  no pun intended 

Patty, love the pics...looks like a nice place to curl up by the fire and sip some wine...you both look so happy.

Tgrgrl, happy belated birthday to the birthday girl...those cakes look delicious 

Charade, your CA trip sounds awesome..hope you get a good deal on your tickets.  I've always wanted to go to DL ....maybe one day.

Carole...no wine or booze for the month  sounds dreadful but your liver will thank you.  I'm going back to healthy eating after we get through our holiday treats...probably going to be dry diet February for me.

Mac and squirlz...sorry your team lost...at least they got there unlike my team.

Enjoying the last few nice, sunny days for awhile it's supposed to hit 70 today and upper 60s tomorrow then back down to 27 for Wednesday 

Hi to keisha, monyk, sue and anyone else reading along 

Have a great day and be excellent to each other


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> getting our first delivery of the year from one of our wine clubs today



Now that's a great club!!  You'll be diving into that wine stash in no time!! January will fly by!



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac. Almost at airport.



 Have a great time! Can't wait to see some fun in the sun pictures!!



tink1957 said:


> Enjoying the last few nice, sunny days for awhile it's supposed to hit 70 today and upper 60s tomorrow



Enjoy while you can!  Cold front is moving in here, too!

Happy Monday all!! Day off or me to catch up on some house work! Time to clean out the fridge of all those goodies so we can start eating healthy!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Safe travels Lynne!  
Schumi wine club sounds fun!  
The sun finally appeared here!  A break in all this rain and gloom. Too bad finally a nice day and schools opened today from Christmas break!  A cruel joke!  I would have been whining plenty if I wasn’t retired!
5c or 41f out, depending on what part of the world you live in!  I’ll take it!  We’ve had never ending winter storms, but at least we aren’t shoveling!  

Wednesday is younger dds birthday but celebrating tonight because she has classes Wednesday night. Her bffs fiancé shares her birthday, so they will be coming as well. Cake bought from Costco, just have to pop over to store and pick up some dinner rolls.  Picked up some Kim Crawford Rose to go with dinner (sorry Schumi) I’m looking forward to trying!  Dinner is a pork crown roast.


----------



## Lynne G

Aloha!  And a Finnegan’s meal is dinner.


----------



## macraven

_I was about to ask if Lynne was in the parks yet

Then I saw her picture...


Have a blast Lynne with your son _


----------



## bobbie68

Sans family I hope everyone who hasn't been on the board is having a good day.

It was cold here today so not a happy camper. Brian took the lights down today. I love the lights and they can bring up my mood anytime.

The weekend was quiet, Liv and Charlie worked so we had some adult time playing pokemon and video games.

Brian and I usually go to North Hampton Massachusetts for our Anniversary. There is a wonderful restaurant (he proposed in) and a beautiful hot tub place. The teens really want to go this year so I moved it up a week to this weekend since it is Charlie's birthday and they have a good special on your birthday. It will be dinner for the 4 of us then off to a hot tub. It is only about an hour from my house so then we will come back and have dessert. Charlie requested a brownie pizza so it will be my first one.. I am a really good cook but really can't bake to save my life.

We have a storm coming in tomorrow but it looks like it should stay warm enough for just rain.

Lynne I am glad that you made it to Uni. That is a great pic with your son. I hope you guys have a great trip and the cruise dinners are the best part. I have to agree with Mac I will take comfort any day over sore feet.

Schumi It sounds like your get together was very nice. The food that you serve always sounds delicious. Brian and I use to do a wine club a long time ago and it was really nice. It sounds like you have a nice one and are getting ready to enjoy it. I hope your weather improves.

Charade Your Cali trip sounds like fun. I let Liv pick the graduation trip too. I won a sweepstake's about 6 years ago out to California. We stayed in a Lowe's hotel on Santa Monica Beach. We got to meet Apollo Ohno and spend time hanging out with him. Anyway, we went to the Santa Monica Pier multiple times and it was a lot fun. We enjoyed walking around there. However, the only sad part was there are lots of homeless people there. They were tents lined up and down the sidewalk. I have never been to Disney Land or the San Diego Zoo. I hear wonderful things about it. Enjoy your planning!

Tgrgrl Thanks for sharing the pic. It looks like your DD had a great birthday. The cakes look amazing, and I am sure they were just as good. I have only been to the Hard Rock in Mexico and it wasn't as good. A happy belated birthday to your daughter.

Patty Thanks for sharing the pics. It looks very peaceful there. I can tell you guys had a nice relaxing time with those smiles. Glad you got to walk around and enjoy it. It is always nice to come home and enjoy the gifts you bought yourself. I hope the wine was good.

Robo I hope you are enjoying yourself at your home in Florida. The sunshine and scenery can help. Have a great trip!

Monykalyn It does feel good to go through and get rid of stuff you don't use anymore. Any trip to Uni sounds great. I hope the coaster does open for you in June. I have heard some different times but only rumors. I love visiting the Grand Floridian it is so pretty. We haven't been there in about 6 years. The last time we ate at the step-sisters dinner buffet. I hope it all works out and you get to go for a good price. I agree it would cost a mortgage.

Sue Glad that you enjoyed Mary Poppins. Liv and I are going to a movie Friday while the boys go to a concert. She doesn't want to see it so we have decided on Bumble Bee. I am sure it will be good. I hope your chineese food was good.

Keisha Thanks I was surprised to grab that rate. I don't know much about the DVC part as I have never rented from there. From what you say it sounds like that is what they are trying to do. I am glad that your dinner went well even if the stove does cook a little different.

Mac I am sorry to hear your team lost. I hope you are feeling good. I am sure you are getting ready for Taco Tuesday tomorrow.

Tink I hope I can say my feet shrunk one day. It is a pain to have larger feet. I would feel so sad to be teased with weather like that  then have to go back down.  I hope it comes back fast for you.

I hope all the rest of the family reading a long is doing  well and having a great Monday! I hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Lynne G

Any one see a mummy?

Peace all.  

And hey, Tink, my feet never got smaller, but some how, one of the shoes I bought, fit little one better than me.  They gave me blisters, but her, ooh they fit just right.  My thought:  I stretched them out for her.  Kid has larger feet than me.  Oh well, I have taken some of her too small shoes. 

Bobbie, Happy Birthday to Charlie and congratulations on anniversary.  I like to bake.  Mostly when it is cold out.  I think brownies are the easiest.  One bowl, one pan, and only mixing until combined with a fork or spoon.  

Just chilling.  Very nice meal at Finnegan’s, and leisurely walk out of the closed Studios.  Walked right on a waiting boat.  Score.  

Have a good night all.  Love not freezing out.  Beautiful 80 when we arrived.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday to Charlie and Happy anniversary to Bobbie!! Sounds like a fun plan. I attempted a skillet choc chip cookie last night, edible but not my best lol!
Happy Bday to Sue's DD too!
Sorry bout the Bears=what an ending to the game! DH and I watched the whole game and we were "What the ...just happened??"  


pattyw said:


> This ones for @Monykalyn ! They had a chicken coop at the country inn!! Fresh eggs!! We were tempted to snag the escapee here!


Ah how sweet! Love my babies  What a neat place Patty! and romantic with the snow fall??


pattyw said:


> Very vocal! They probably were complaining about the snow falling!


Yes mine constantly complain and talk when it is wet. Or I open a door. Or don't give them a snack fast enough. Or clean their water. Or fill their food. Or when they want to come in for a nap. 


Lynne G said:


> Aloha! And a Finnegan’s meal is dinner.


 Woot!!! Have fun at Universal and cruise!!

Busy day on Monday as usual. DH has a colonoscopy tomorrow (routine screen)- I will be sleeping in other room tonight 

The opened wine is gone now Schumi and I doubt I will open the others without someone else to drink it with me. schedule is about to get busy so not much time to have a glass anyway. Boy starts soccer practice Wednesday and sundays. At least we have some nicer days this weekend and today. 


tink1957 said:


> Have a great day and be excellent to each other


 Party on Dude! (dudette )
Speaking of movies-DH is flipping between Galaxy Quest, Stargate (movie with James Spader) and Baby driver.
Time for PJ's soon, need to run and check the ladies and lock them up for the night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am super sleepy and need to go to bed, but wanted to get in a quick post first.


----------



## Charade67

Hit post instead of insert quotes. I need to go to bed. 



pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday evening all!! Got VERY behind here!! We just returned home from our lovely winter getaway to Ithaca! Stayed at a beautiful country inn!


That place is beautiful. For some reason Ithaca seems familiar to me, but I can’t think of why.



tink1957 said:


> Charade, your CA trip sounds awesome..hope you get a good deal on your tickets. I've always wanted to go to DL ....maybe one day.


Thanks. I never really thought I would go to DL, but when B mentioned Hollywood we decided that we needed to see DL while we were there. 



tink1957 said:


> Enjoying the last few nice, sunny days for awhile it's supposed to hit 70 today and upper 60s tomorrow then back down to 27 for Wednesday


We have had a few nicer days, but it is supposed to start getting colder on Wednesday and possible winter weather this weekend. 



Sue M said:


> Wednesday is younger dds birthday


 Haappy birthday to her. 



bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I usually go to North Hampton Massachusetts for our Anniversary. There is a wonderful restaurant (he proposed in) and a beautiful hot tub place. The teens really want to go this year so I moved it up a week to this weekend since it is Charlie's birthday and they have a good special on your birthday. It will be dinner for the 4 of us then off to a hot tub. It is only about an hour from my house so then we will come back and have dessert. Charlie requested a brownie pizza so it will be my first one.


 Happy anniversary to you and happy birthday to Charlie. A brownie pizza sounds yummy. 



Lynne G said:


> Any one see a mummy?







Sorry, couldn’t resist a Doctor Who reference. 


We have been waiting since September to find out the theme to B’s spring dance recital. Tonight she finally found out.  The theme is............Hollywood! Too funny. She will have her recital and then 3 days later we will fly to Hollywood.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks everyone for dd Birthday Wishes. 29 :-0 where does the time go?  We had 8 over for dinner. Lots of laughs, good company and food. 

Lynne, great photos. Love the mummy ride!  I can’t remember are you staying at RP?  If you are could you post a pic of the toiletries they provide?  

 Monykalyn, my sympathy to your husband ugh, I have one scheduled for Saturday. First time. I hope they knock me out! Ha.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, glad your weather is improving.......always the way isn’t it....schools go back weather improves! Yep, we love our wine clubs......we belong actively to 2 of them......always order far too much of course! Friends appreciate it too....lol.......

Lynne.......love the pictures........have a blast!!! Weather looks fabulous for you.......

Bobbie.......belated birthday and anniversary wishes.........glad things are going good......I’m like you, I’m an excellent (if I say so myself) cook, but baking a lot of the time escapes me......I do try though and have varying success and a few failures....hope your storm isn’t too bad.....

MonyK........good luck to DH today.......one of life’s necessary events!! Have to admit when I had my first one it wasn’t nearly as bad as I was told.....being properly prepared helped I think by barely eating anything for 3 days beforehand.....the prep was a breeze after that!!!! We love Galaxy Quest!!! Alan Rickman and Sam Rockwell.......can’t go wrong there.....!!! 

Charade.....hope you had a good sleep. 



Another dull day ahead.......weather is forecasting almost apocalyptic weather hitting us soon........yeah ok......they mean it’s going to get a lot colder.....something that shouldn’t really be a surprise in winter! 

We are at 59 days till we fly off for Mardi Gras.....not that we ever count of course.........but have my nephews wedding first the week before. It was funny when he called me last year and asked if we’d be in the country on March 1st......lol.........looking forward to going back up for that.......need an outfit though. 

Have a great Tuesday.......


----------



## Lynne G

For you, Sue.  In a standard room at RPR.  Plus, a small pot with q tips and cotton balls.  Small packages of them. And another soap, as older one had already opened one. 

We had a great view of a luau last night, from our room.  Thankfully the music was not too late. Lots of convention goers seen yesterday.  

Up today, a full day of fun.  Probably going to start in IOA, then over to Studios for lunch, then back to IOA to finish day watching lights on the castle.  At least that is what I think we are doing.  

MonyK, good luck on your DH’s doctor visit.  Not a fun test, but needed, particularly for men.  

Schumi, love the countdown and nice, your wine deliveries. Send Dr. Who in to change your weather.  Sounds like not so nice.  Hehe, phone said snow showers while showing we were enjoying 79, and just beautiful out.

Charade, I love coincidences. Awesome you get out West this year.  We did like Hollywood, though only stayed near the movie theater.  We did drive around, and stopped along the road to take pictures.  We did 2 days at Universal Hollywood.  We would go back there again too.  Some day.  Long flights for us, and with SW Air, no direct flights.  I always do better going ahead in time, than going back in time.  Was so weird, when left Japan, we landed in LA, at almost the same time on the same day.  

Oh my, thought I was sleeping late, nope clock said 5:55.  Hmm.  I will let older one sleep.  Early entry is 8am, have to see which park.  Forgot to look last night.  



Taco Tuesday all!  Tell Mac to make that Taco Bell rum today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum!  Blue mouths LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374230
> 
> Yum!  Blue mouths LOL



Lol........love it!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Both your kids resemble you strongly Lynne...........your daughter more so I think......

Glad you’re having such a lovely time with your boy.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne so nice your older kid still wants to spend time with his mom! My son is my baby, so he still wants his mama. Surprising that my “daddy’s girl” middle kid loved our HHN/bday trip so much last year that she wants a repeat, I’ll gladly take it!

Weather getting cooler here too Schumi. Loved our past few days of 60’s and sunshine! And now snow for Friday/Saturday.  Older one was thinking about coming home but now I think she’s staying at school. Starts the 14th anyway.

Since I’m off today I should get going on house stuff. Procrastinated long enough making breakfast (omelet with leftover ham and spinach and cheese)


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I usually go to North Hampton Massachusetts for our Anniversary. There is a wonderful restaurant (he proposed in) and a beautiful hot tub place. The teens really want to go this year so I moved it up a week to this weekend since it is Charlie's birthday and they have a good special on your birthday. It will be dinner for the 4 of us then off to a hot tub. It is only about an hour from my house so then we will come back and have dessert. Charlie requested a brownie pizza so it will be my first one.. I am a really good cook but really can't bake to save my life.



Happy Anniversary & Happy Birthday to Charlie!! So nice to include the kids!



Lynne G said:


> Beautiful 80 when we arrived.



 Enjoy!! Loving all the pictures!! 



Charade67 said:


> For some reason Ithaca seems familiar to me, but I can’t think of why.



Cornell University is there- maybe that's it?

Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374230
> 
> Yum!  Blue mouths LOL



_Well, did he share with you?_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, no need for a bag to take left over, Mac.  

Chicken and waffles, eh, good enough.  Nice and cool inside.  Almost walk on with express.  

And nothing like a little alien shooting:


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
Who won the game with top score?
You or son?

Are you in tower 3?
You do get a good view of the luau in that location

Charade
Happy planning for your trip to the West

Tink 
Weather perfect yesterday and good today
Bottom falls out Wednesday and Thursday before we get back to 70
Stay warm those two days
Cable dude fix everything now?

Bobbie
Sounds like a wonderful weekend coming up!
Two great celebrations for the family 
Your anniversary and Charlie’s 17th bd

Have you started finding recipes to make the brownie pizza?

Schumi 
Those 59 days will fly by quickly 
You’ll be back at your other home then 
And know we will have a new trip report to follow then 
You win and we win!

Sue
Tomorrow is your girls bd
Exciting !
How did the crown pork roast turn out?
Wish you were my neighbor as pork I love
Hope your butt check has no issues
Never heard anyone being put out completely for the test
Last time I had it done has been a long time ago
I dread setting another one up
Hope yours is painless and no issues 

Monyk
Back to work for you now
Isn’t that such a waste of time having a job....
Jk
Hope your day goes smooth and you really like the new place you will be at
And hope it was an easy job Monday cleaning your house 
(Do you hire out?)

Hope your dh butt check is a piece of cake for him

Pattyw 
Snow in your area today?
You know you can solve that problem by moving South

Or

Plan more vacations for Orlando 


If I left anyone out in my shout outs, will get you in on my next round

Using the iPhone to dis limits me
Can only see the page I am on at the time

Need to work on my iMac this week as now have a glitch with it
But batteries are in for the keyboard and mouse 

Hope all have a great Tuesday and rest of this week


_


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone is having a good day! The weather ended up leaving a dusting this morning but nothing else. The teens had school on time. I had to go and pick up my sleep study equipment. The insurance company denied me the sleep study at the center. I will try this but they said sometimes it doesn't work good and we will have to fight to get an in house one. I have to tell everyone by 11 tonight they are on their own. They want you to record at least 6 and a half hours. I hope they can figure out why I never feel rested. Brian says I snore and played me an audio but he could have faked it.

Last night Charlie told me that DCF was in contact with him and they finished our background check. They now need to do a home inspection. Nobody has contacted me they are going through Charlie. I am going to try and talk to them though because I would like to know what the idea is. I am not sure where this is leading to a  permanent or temporary. I would  need some type of guardianship at least to work with the school if he is staying. I am not even sure exactly they are looking for from us for the house. This is going to get interesting because I have a feeling it is getting more serious now. Charlie has made it clear he wants to live with us. I am hoping that now he will be 17 they will take that into consideration. He doesn't want  to live with any other family members. 

Tonight the teens want to see "Escape Room" I am going to go with them. Poor Brian misses out due  to a hair cut. Then I think we will head over to our local wing place. They have buy 6 get 6 free on Tuesday's. The wings are amazing. 

Mac Thanks for the wishes...I have started looking and found a good one, I think. Charlie wants it customized so that should be pretty easy. The biggest thing is I need a circular lip pan. I will keep my fingers  crossed it will be good. Hope that  Taco Bell run is a good one.

Schumi Thanks for the wishes...What stinks is that Brian is good at both I hope you have warmer weather I know you enjoy it like me

Monykalyn Thanks  for the wishes....Nice to hear your DD wants to do a repeat trip! I know as they get older we hope for anytime they still want to hang with us! I hope your omelet was good. Hope everything goes well with  your husband. I have had a few of those and the prep is so much worse.

Lynne- Thanks for the wishes The pics of you and your son are great. OMG I have never seen cotton candy so big LIv and I would be all over that. I hope you continue to have a great trip!

Charade Thanks for the wishes... I hope you got some good sleep. That is so cool that the theme is Hollywood. What a great way to get excited for your trip right after.

Patty Thanks for the wishes Hope your weather stays good for you

Sue I hope yours goes good Saturday. I know when they give me the IV with a sedative I go  and wake up and am like is it done yet. 

I hope all the other SANS family who hasn't checked in yet has a great day too


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Mac, did have a pretty good view. Used phone camera to zoom into where they were dancing.  Yes, my favorite Tower 3.  

Now in AP lounge.  Comfy seating, but nothing to write home about.  Older one may try freezing the coke.  We will see.  They say Diet Coke freezes best. I am not interested.  Chips, while free, not my cup of tea either.  Standing tables have cords to charge your phones or other.  Cool inside, and not too crowded.  May go over to the Am Ex lounge to get the little water bottles for free.


----------



## Lynne G

No freeing, only sprite, as caps fly off sometimes.  Oops a pricey bottle of coke.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
Ive put regular coke bottles in my freezer before but never Diet Coke 

Frozen coke is kind of nice when it is hot

Sounds like Lynne is having a great time at the darkside with her son
Hope the cruise will be great also


Bobbie, DCFS will do a home inspection so they can verify he has a bed/bedroom and that the house is safe 
Meaning no electrical, plumbing issues, square footage sufficient, etc

You are a good person !
There are not many families that would take in an older teen and make him part of the family.


_


----------



## Lynne G

Lovely evening!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Lynne...looks like you're having a fun time with your son.  I kind of missed having Trey to myself on our HHN trip but it was also nice to show his friend around the parks.  Enjoy the rest of your trip 

Bobbie, what a wonderfully blessing you are in Charlie's life.  I used to work as a caseworker for DCFS and mac is correct.  I'm sure you will have no trouble getting approval.

Mac, yes the cable is fixed and hopefully rerouted where Jack can't get to it.  It's nice to be able to watch TV again although now I'm getting absolutely nothing done as I'm binge watching GoT still as Trey gave me the last 3 seasons for Christmas...we started watching from the first and I'm on the last season now so maybe my laundry and dishes will get done tonight  

Carole...another trip so soon?  How awesome for us as mac says it's a win, win 

Monyk...we are in the same boat...hope you got more done today than I did...procrastinating is my hobby these days.

Hope everyone has a fantastic night


----------



## bobbie68

Hi just got back from the movie and dinner. The movie was really good I am glad I went with the teens. It was funny at the end Liv yelled at something that spooked her I think the whole theater turned around.. The wings were good and now I am so full.

Thanks Mac and Tink for the kind words,  vote of confidence and information. It is nice to have everyone here to listen and give support.

Lynne Awesome pic, I am wishing I was back there right now

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374181 View attachment 374182
> 
> For you, Sue.  In a standard room at RPR.  Plus, a small pot with q tips and cotton balls.  Small packages of them. And another soap, as older one had already opened one.
> 
> We had a great view of a luau last night, from our room.  Thankfully the music was not too late. Lots of convention goers seen yesterday.
> 
> Up today, a full day of fun.  Probably going to start in IOA, then over to Studios for lunch, then back to IOA to finish day watching lights on the castle.  At least that is what I think we are doing.
> 
> MonyK, good luck on your DH’s doctor visit.  Not a fun test, but needed, particularly for men.
> 
> Schumi, love the countdown and nice, your wine deliveries. Send Dr. Who in to change your weather.  Sounds like not so nice.  Hehe, phone said snow showers while showing we were enjoying 79, and just beautiful out.
> 
> Charade, I love coincidences. Awesome you get out West this year.  We did like Hollywood, though only stayed near the movie theater.  We did drive around, and stopped along the road to take pictures.  We did 2 days at Universal Hollywood.  We would go back there again too.  Some day.  Long flights for us, and with SW Air, no direct flights.  I always do better going ahead in time, than going back in time.  Was so weird, when left Japan, we landed in LA, at almost the same time on the same day.
> 
> Oh my, thought I was sleeping late, nope clock said 5:55.  Hmm.  I will let older one sleep.  Early entry is 8am, have to see which park.  Forgot to look last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Taco Tuesday all!  Tell Mac to make that Taco Bell rum today.


Ooooo thanks Lynne. I can’t make out what the tubes are beside the cups. But anti-aging sounds promising lol. Is it body lotion and ? Shower gel?  
Good to know if it’s body lotion. My luggage weight is always on the edge, so I don’t pack shampoo, conditioner or lotion if I don’t have to. 
Love the pics of you and son!  So much fun!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi one day, we only get one day of sunshine  it’s a cruel trick!  Now back to the regular programme!  Sheesh.

Mac, the roast came out brilliantly if I do say so myself. My husband did it but I helped and put my 2 cents in, lol. 
Thanks for the pep talk re Saturday. I’ve heard a lot of people do fall asleep from the sedation. I hope I do!  Bobbie says she did too.

Bobbie, good luck with DCF.  I’ve had to deal with them because they also encompass seniors too and my mom is in Florida. In an ALF. (Assisted living facility). She’s been in care for many years due to Alzheimer’s. She gets full care in her facility. I had to apply to DCF for a benefit for people in Long Term Care. It’s very difficult for me living out of the country. They used to send me notices about info they need, but by the time it arrives it’s over due. Then I called them once because I wasn’t getting anything from them and agent said they had no info about me. What?  I can only assume they lost everything.  I still have to fill out yearly reports to DCF for mom, but now it’s done thru the insurance company, much better!  I’m sure things will go much smoother for you, different circumstances. 

I’m the one in the theatre that spooks!  One time I was holding the popcorn and got spooked by a scene and well, everyone around me was wearing the popcorn  oops.
Thanks for pep talk, I hope I’m out like a light too! 

Well, today I was supposed to go to movies to see Mary Queen of Scots but theatre closed due to heating issues!

I booked my flights for April today,  using my companion fare coupon for Alaska Airlines. But sheesh those premium economy seats went up $$. They are extra and not included in companion deal and added over $400 to my fare for the 2 of us.  It’s a 6 hr flight and I can’t face it without premium economy seat  kills me to pay extra for the same kind of room we used to have in a standard seat!  Remember when flying was enjoyable? 

We are flying into Ft. Lauderdale first to check up on mom, and while there enjoy some beach time. We have stayed in the same beach hotel in Deerfield Beach for years, it’s a small place and we know all the staff. They are all wonderful. It’s always fun to catch up when we go.  I may have decided to arrive a day earlier 

Also booked my car rental. Using my usual, Alamo who I like. But I am returning car after we check into RPR, so I’m watching Avis to see if their rates come down. Currently they’re double what I have with Alamo.  It would be so convenient to be able to return car right at RPR.  Alamo is at The Four Points, not too far and will Uber back to RPR. 
If we want to go off property to that seafood restaurant Schumi wrote about, and maybe the outlet mall we can Uber or Lyft.  And I’ll get a car service to return to MCO. I think I’ll try Tony. I’ve heard so many good things about him. Or Quicksilver who I’ve used before.


----------



## macraven

_Sue when is your trip?

I can mail you a few of the containers so you can decide before you go if the product is okay for you

Let me look and see which of the rpr items I have left

I’ll send you a Pm tomorrow for  details on the products_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue when is your trip?
> 
> I can mail you a fee of the containers so you can decide before you go if the product is okay for you
> 
> Let me look and see which of the rpr items I have left
> 
> I’ll send you a Pm tomorrow for  details on the products_


That’s so nice of you, but shipping may be too expensive as I live in Canada. Did you like the products?  I loved the ones from PB!  I usually bring my own leave in conditioner and styling cream.
My trip is late April.


----------



## macraven

_Obviously I was writing while sue was sending more info about the hotel toiletries 

I’ll look and see the products I brought home with me 
Yup, I do take home samples ....lol

I’ll pm sue to work it out if she wants to try them in advance before her trip_


----------



## macraven

_Since I don’t have any carrier pigeons to bring the products to you, assumed I would mail them out

_


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie......good luck with everything going ahead with no issues for helping Charlie......

Vicki.......procrastinating is very under rated!!!! It’s a fine art........  Love GoT........Kyle has all the series on DVD and we did plan to watch them all before the final series.....but think we may just watch the last 2 or 3.....glad you’ve got your cable sorted!!! We recently had our electrics in one area of the house replaced......the electrician found one wire all chewed through by a mouse, in the outside of the house thankfully.....and said it had been ages ago as no sign of a nest. Thnakfully never been bothered by mice despite being in the countryside......yep, looking forward to Mardi Gras...........

Sue.......sounds a nice trip you have planned! I hear you on the flights.......our December flights for this year haven’t been released yet as they only do 11 months out.....want them booked as soon as possible as we like Premium seats.......I’m all about comfort too......

The products in RP are lovely......however I only use the shampoo and conditioner for the first night as I prefer to use the Aussie products, so we go buy them on our first day. But, in the past I have used them a whole trip and they’re alright.....certainly saves lugging them with you......housekeepers are happy to give you more if you need them......




Wednesday again.........

Expecting a text at 7am telling us when new dishwasher is being delivered today.......I like the idea of them giving us a smaller window......some places try to fob you off with sometime during the day......no, not good enough....so they will give us a 3 hour window which is fine.....

Although looking at our weather today I may not want to go out anywhere! Wind has got up and it’s to be cold....and get colder. We never get the extremes of cold that certain areas of America do........Keisha.....looking at you!!!! But for the UK........it’ll be not very nice. Although weather just said it’ll be sunny........still dark here so maybe it will brighten up if the heavy rain stops.......

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, one says for hands and body wash, the other says for hand and body creme.  Both says anti-aging for your skin.  Not sure if that is really true it not? LOL. But I only use the body wash, but I use my own body lotion.  In front of those bottles was a shower cap.  I, like Schumi, do bring my own hair conditioner.  My hair gets so dry, I like mine the best.  Otherwise, we are fine with the shampoo and soap bars. 

But, for all that needs the hint that it is Wednesday, 



Yep, Wednesday is here. 

Went and saw Spider-Man last night at City Walk.  Parts of it where laughter out funny, and a good , but kinda odd story.  The after credits quick scene was also brought laughter to those who remained.  For a movie out for some time now, we were definitely not the only ones viewing it.  Only thing I will have to say about the seats, rats they don’t recline.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 




Lynne so glad to see you and your son having such a good time at Universal.....Enjoy your upcoming cruise.




Charade67 said:


> Yay, Robo is on her way to Florida. Have a great trip.



We made it home by 11 pm......not sure If there is such a thing as car lag.....LOL, but think thats what we have had for past of days.




Tgrgrl said:


> into 3 teams and had a baking contest for the best Birthday Cake.



Awesome cakes by the girls. Happy belated birthday to your daughter







schumigirl said:


> Safe travels Robo.......



Thanks Schumi.....hope you and Tom are feeling better. Hubby and  I are still dealing with the lingering effects of the respiratory illness. It has been beautiful here last couple of days. It’s always so nice to open the shades in the morning and see the palm trees.



Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear you were making good time, Robo.



Lynne hope your trip into Orlando was good.




Squirlz said:


> Terrible ending to the Bears game.



Yes, what a heart breaker. We are Bears fans.




macraven said:


> Was a sad ending for me and Bear fans




Yes, it was.




pattyw said:


> We just returned home from our lovely winter getaway to Ithaca! Stayed at a beautiful country inn!



Pattyw what a beautiful place. Great pic of a lovely couple enjoying themselves.




macraven said:


> Hope Robbie had a good night sleep in her Florida bed



Yep, was a good night sleep. Thanks Mac.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you arrived safe and now enjoying a lazy day.



As always as soon as we get home here there are things to be taken care of, but its settling down.



tink1957 said:


> Hope Robo is enjoying the Florida sun  no pun intended



Thank you Tink. Hope you are doing well and the your cable line has been doggie proofed.




Sue M said:


> Wednesday is younger dds birthday but celebrating tonight because she has classes Wednesday night.



Happy Birthday to your daughter







bobbie68 said:


> Robo I hope you are enjoying yourself at your home in Florida. The sunshine and scenery can help. Have a great trip!



Thanks bobbie68.



bobbie68 said:


> it is Charlie's birthday a



Happy Bithday to Charlie







bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I usually go to North Hampton Massachusetts for our Anniversary.



Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby







Monykalyn said:


> Sorry bout the Bears=what an ending to the game! DH and I watched the whole game and we were "What the ...just happened??"



I know still cringing.




Monykalyn said:


> DH has a colonoscopy tomorrow (routine screen)- I will be sleeping in other room tonight



Good luck to your hubby on his test. A little humor to lighten the test.




To all the Sans family have a great Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

_Yay for Wednesday!
Boo for the change of weather 

A couple of homies have celebrations today
Hope the day is special for all 24 hours_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Sue’s daughter.  No matter how old, always wish kids a Hapoy Birthday!

Told older one early entry is 8 am to Studios.  He said, yeah.  He is taking a shower now.  

Express lines were from walk on to 20 or so minutes in the afternoon.  Weather has been nothing but awesome. Room has some noisy neighbors, but we are good sleepers.  Even the whistling down the hall at 6:30 am was only heard by me.  Better sleep in today.  5:45 am wake up.  Guess getting back at 11 last night was not a normal day for me.  

City Walk was busy last night.  Best, we stroll along the water, see our boat sitting there.  Sorta hurry, last of two couples getting on.  So, quick ride back, and poof back in the room.  This is when I miss the pool open.  So nice to cut through and exit gate right across from Tower 3.

Oh, and thanks to ghe Dis.  Before I came, I was never got an email saying pool closed.  For our short stay, it certainly was not a deal breaker for us.  Though we do like a night time swim.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, one says for hands and body wash, the other says for hand and body creme.  Both says anti-aging for your skin.  Not sure if that is really true it not? LOL. But I only use the body wash, but I use my own body lotion.  In front of those bottles was a shower cap.  I, like Schumi, do bring my own hair conditioner.  My hair gets so dry, I like mine the best.  Otherwise, we are fine with the shampoo and soap bars.
> 
> But, for all that needs the hint that it is Wednesday,
> 
> View attachment 374406
> 
> Yep, Wednesday is here.
> 
> Went and saw Spider-Man last night at City Walk.  Parts of it where laughter out funny, and a good , but kinda odd story.  The after credits quick scene was also brought laughter to those who remained.  For a movie out for some time now, we were definitely not the only ones viewing it.  Only thing I will have to say about the seats, rats they don’t recline.


Thanks for the info!  I always bring my leave in conditioner to use for extra conditioning!  But I usually use what the hotel provides for everything. If it’s a nice hotel the toiletries are usually decent. 

Hard to go to non reclining theatres now isn’t it!  I will only go to the non reclining theatre now only if the show isn’t in the reclining theatre!  I was talking to one of the employees the other day, and she said they lost 60% of seats when they converted. But I’m sure I’m not the only one who now will only go there even though it’s not the closest!


----------



## Sue M

Thanks to everyone for DDs birthday wishes


----------



## Lynne G

Got to always post that dragon.



Hogwarts today.  Lovely weather once again.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 374407
> 
> 
> Lynne so glad to see you and your son having such a good time at Universal.....Enjoy your upcoming cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it home by 11 pm......not sure If there is such a thing as car lag.....LOL, but think thats what we have had for past of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome cakes by the girls. Happy belated birthday to your daughter
> View attachment 374408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi.....hope you and Tom are feeling better. Hubby and  I are still dealing with the lingering effects of the respiratory illness. It has been beautiful here last couple of days. It’s always so nice to open the shades in the morning and see the palm trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope your trip into Orlando was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, what a heart breaker. We are Bears fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattyw what a beautiful place. Great pic of a lovely couple enjoying themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, was a good night sleep. Thanks Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always as soon as we get home here there are things to be taken care of, but its settling down.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tink. Hope you are doing well and the your cable line has been doggie proofed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your daughter
> View attachment 374409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bobbie68.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bithday to Charlie
> 
> View attachment 374410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby
> 
> View attachment 374411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know still cringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to your hubby on his test. A little humor to lighten the test.
> 
> View attachment 374413
> 
> 
> To all the Sans family have a great Wednesday.



Glad you’re home nice and safe.........these things are lingering bad when they hit everyone this season.......so many nasty bugs. Hope it clears soon for you both Robo......maybe now you’re back where there’s some warmth it’ll help.......we’re doing better thanks. It’s been a long haul, but finally not coughing as much and Tom is more or less back to normal..........



Sue M said:


> Thanks to everyone for DDs birthday wishes



I thought it was Monday!! Happy Birthday to your DD Sue.......hope she has a lovely day.......



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374484
> 
> Got to always post that dragon.
> 
> View attachment 374485
> 
> Hogwarts today.  Lovely weather once again.



Love that dragon Lynne..........and another nice picture of you and your boy.........glad the weather is so lovely for your trip.........when do you go on your cruise??



Happy owner of fancy new dishwasher...........isn’t it funny how easy pleased we are at times!! 

Delivered as promised and DH fitted it.....took a few minutes and it was up and running.........did a run with it empty and it is as quiet as promised. Like it. 

I keep thinking it’s Thursday today............

Salmon for dinner tonight........with baby roast potatoes, Kyle and Tom want peas (boring) and I’m having some baby roast veg........making some lemon butter sauce for me too.....they don’t like lemon things! 

Time for a cuppa before making dinner.........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Glad you’re home nice and safe.........these things are lingering bad when they hit everyone this season.......so many nasty bugs. Hope it clears soon for you both Robo......maybe now you’re back where there’s some warmth it’ll help.......we’re doing better thanks. It’s been a long haul, but finally not coughing as much and Tom is more or less back to normal..........
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Monday!! Happy Birthday to your DD Sue.......hope she has a lovely day.......
> 
> 
> 
> Love that dragon Lynne..........and another nice picture of you and your boy.........glad the weather is so lovely for your trip.........when do you go on your cruise??
> 
> 
> 
> Happy owner of fancy new dishwasher...........isn’t it funny how easy pleased we are at times!!
> 
> Delivered as promised and DH fitted it.....took a few minutes and it was up and running.........did a run with it empty and it is as quiet as promised. Like it.
> 
> I keep thinking it’s Thursday today............
> 
> Salmon for dinner tonight........with baby roast potatoes, Kyle and Tom want peas (boring) and I’m having some baby roast veg........making some lemon butter sauce for me too.....they don’t like lemon things!
> 
> Time for a cuppa before making dinner.........


Well, we did celebrate the birthday on Monday, but today is actual day. She has classes tonight so had to celebrate Monday to work it into her busy schedule!  

What brand dishwasher did you get?  I can’t recall how old mine is, it seems not very. But the Smart Wash cycle stopped working, so now use normal cycle. It works. But thinking the clock is ticking on it.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Well, we did celebrate the birthday on Monday, but today is actual day. She has classes tonight so had to celebrate Monday to work it into her busy schedule!
> 
> What brand dishwasher did you get?  I can’t recall how old mine is, it seems not very. But the Smart Wash cycle stopped working, so now use normal cycle. It works. But thinking the clock is ticking on it.



Oh yes, I did read that!! I forgot.......I knew I’d seen a birthday somwhere.......lol......

We went for a Bosch this time. And black. I think once they start developing faults, they don’t last long. 

Our AGA is black and we have a built in double oven too that is black and also a Bosch, and a few kitchen items are black too, we do like their products......don’t laugh I even have a Bosch iron......and rather cheeekily when I bought it the woman who brought it out sniped she wouldn’t pay that much for an iron!!! Told her as it wasn’t her money it wasn’t her worry......cheeky mare.......how rude to comment.

Lazy night tonight........going to make hot chocolates with marshmallows later........

Really cold outside.......glad we’re all in!


----------



## Lynne G

Dino fun, but no, not that one.  Most likely tomorrow, if we remember, line too long by the time we thought, hmm.  Nope.  50 minute wait.  Kong, 10 minute wait.


----------



## keishashadow

I’ve been far too busy for so early in January lol. Time for dis break

At the risk of repeating myself, enjoyed awyamab far more than expected. Lots of interesting old school actors in it

GDs first meet, two 2nd place and 5th overall in her level (junior 4 in junior olympics). Not too shabby can’t meeting with sinus infection. Most importantly, had a great time

60s yesterday and into teens tonight. Soon need to go back out and use blower to dispatch last snow squall   Not the snow blower, yet, I multipurpose the battery leaf blower. A 40 volt has quite the kick & thankfully no cord & lightweight


Lynne G said:


> Charade, go to Disney Soda Shoppe in Hollywood.  We took in a movie, then had a ice cream sundae that included a pin at the Soda Shoppe right next door.  We had stayed at the Hilton next to Universal, and when visiting Hollywood, parked at the garage at H&H, as if you took the elevator to the top, you could see the Hollywood sign in the distance.   Plus, either theater ticket or IC Shoppe validated parking, so payed a lesser rate.
> 
> I’d love to get back to CA.  Twice to DL, first at Disneyland Hotel, last at Grand C.



I’d need to ck records but somewhere between 7 & 10, mostly villas at GC but I prefer DLH. Actually pre last renovation even though those new headboards are pretty cool

It does seem as tho many of the harbor blvd places are closer to gates

I liked that Hilton at USH too



Tgrgrl said:


> View attachment 373791 View attachment 373792 View attachment 373802 Happy Sunday! We’ve had a fun weekend so far beginning with dinner at Hard Rock Friday night to celebrate our DD’s birthday & one last run through the parks to look at the Christmas decorations at night. Yesterday was a Pancakes & PJ’s party with 11 little friends over for brunch then they divided up into 3 teams and had a baking contest for the best Birthday Cake.  See what I did there......made the girls bake cakes so I didn’t have too! He Hehe. It was a lot of fun (and very messy) but we ended up with a lemon & blueberry trifle, a chocolate mousse cake with mint chocolate chip ice cream in the middle & and a vanilla cake with chocolate/peanut butter filling.
> Beautiful day today! Hope everyone traveling arrives safely & those who have been under the weather are on the mend now. I have been reading along the last couple of weeks but have been terrible at replying to posts. Once the kids go back to school, I hope to be back into my routine quickly.



Nice birthday spread for your princess!



Lynne G said:


> Feel sorry for ya, Mac.
> 
> But have to say it:  Fly Eagles Fly.
> 
> As my little one’s coach said to her socccer team after stunningly beating a team that was levels above them, in a shoot out ending after almost the whole team took shots:  Scrappy.  Must be a Philly thing.



I’m still sulking re football, need to settle on a team to root for lol



Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday all!  Cold and mostly clear this early morning.  Waiting inside until almost time for the train. 25 when we left home, and got hot  coffee in my hand.
> 
> Think I might have packed a wee bit too much, but needed fancier clothes and shoes for the cruise dinners.  I would feel kinda odd wearing sneakers and not at least looking like going to work on cruise nights.  Lady can wear slacks ya know, just would not get as dressed up for our shorter stay at the Dark Side.  Another use of my pass and hey, very thankful for a military ticket for older one.  He is happy to see the Dark Side again.
> 
> And a just for the cruise, older one is using a Marvel suitcase that he rarely uses.  And yes, I did pack sun tan lotion.



A cruise? No way, enjoy


macraven said:


> _Lynne
> Woohoo, travel day !
> 
> If you want to wear walking/running shoes with a dress  due to  comfort, do so and it will be fine
> 
> I stopped dress shoes some years back after the foot injury
> Times have changed and no one mentions footware anymore
> 
> You and son will have a blast on the cruise
> And the parks
> 
> So nice to do a trip with a son!
> Marvel cases rule..
> 
> Have a fantastic vacation _



Haven’t seen any actual tennies worn with dresses on cruises even tho some guests have opted for more casual duds.

I’ve only seen people turned away a few times from MDR and that was from trying to wear swimsuits in with skimpy coverups.  Plenty of flats out there you can slip orthotics in and feel right at home.

Many casual places on all ships to dine if one isn’t feeling cleaning up for dinner

Funny enough, the most casually dressed guests I’ve seen have been in DCL with among the highest fares

Long as I don’t have to look at hairy pits or legs while I dine, inches from my table & my nearby table mates have showered (don’t ask) I’m good lol



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374108
> 
> Aloha!  And a Finnegan’s meal is dinner.



Nice



Sue M said:


> Thanks everyone for dd Birthday Wishes. 29 :-0 where does the time go?  We had 8 over for dinner. Lots of laughs, good company and food.
> 
> Lynne, great photos. Love the mummy ride!  I can’t remember are you staying at RP?  If you are could you post a pic of the toiletries they provide?
> 
> Monykalyn, my sympathy to your husband ugh, I have one scheduled for Saturday. First time. I hope they knock me out! Ha.



Happy happy


Sue M said:


> Thanks for the info!  I always bring my leave in conditioner to use for extra conditioning!  But I usually use what the hotel provides for everything. If it’s a nice hotel the toiletries are usually decent.
> 
> Hard to go to non reclining theatres now isn’t it!  I will only go to the non reclining theatre now only if the show isn’t in the reclining theatre!  I was talking to one of the employees the other day, and she said they lost 60% of seats when they converted. But I’m sure I’m not the only one who now will only go there even though it’s not the closest!



Haha The recliners are nice but imax my first choice which isn’t offered in any of our nearby theaters.


----------



## Sue M

Great Jurassic pic Lynne!  But 50min wait :-0.

Schumi our stove is Bosch too. When dishwasher goes may go with Bosch again. My brother had a kitchen fire from his Bosch dishwasher, good think his son was downstairs late at night!  I think it had to do with faulty wiring in the wall.
DD and I had a nice day. I picked her up and we went out for Ramen lunch. Then she wanted to go up to Costco. And chatted about plans for Universal over lunch. 

Keishashadow those reclining seats are a game changer!

Happy Thursday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

I don't post for almost 2 days and I am so far behind. We have had a few days of nice weather, but are gearing up for another winter storm this weekend. Right now the predictions are 5-10 inches, but it is still too early to be certain. Guess I need to stop by the grocery store soon. 

B is thinking about participating in a community tap dance event next month. The owner of her dance studio is in charge and has invited all of the intermediate and advanced tappers to participate. The other night I dreamed that I was supposed to be part of it too. Only one problem - I can't tap dance. 

MonyK - Hope all went well for your husband. I have had that procedure several times already. The joys of being the child of a colon cancer survivor. I have a theory - You know that part  in Harry Potter where he has to force Dumbledore to dink the contents of the basin so they can get the locket? I believe the basin was filled with colonoscopy prep.

Sue - You should be out for the procedure. The procedure itself isn't bad, but the prep is awful.

Bobbie and Schumi - We should get together  sometime. I hate to cook, but love to bake. 

Lynne - Looks like you and your son are having a fabulous time. Keep the pictures coming. We briefly thought about going to Universal in CA, but decided against it since we just spent a week there December 2017.

Patty - I still haven't figured out why Ithaca seems so familiar. I think there is a connection with work, but can't figure out what it is. 

Bobbie - I hope all goes well with Charlie and the home inspection. 

Hello Mac, Robo, Tink,Keisha and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Lynne G

Cooler night, always nice to end at the Studios.

Pizza at City Walk, some shopping, and a Cinnabon for a split snack.  Stuffed.  65 out.  We are in shorts and short sleeves, lady in elevator said, I hope they have the heater on.  They were definitely not Northerners. LOL 

All have an awesome night.  Keisha,  good to see ya post, and congratulations to GD.  Great showing.  Little one never did competitive gymnastics, as until 7th grade, did both non competitive gymnastics two times a week, and soccer three times a week, and weekends.  With 7th grade school soccer, the 5 nights a week with gymnastics and club soccer, something had to give.  So, socccer it has been ever since, with club and school soccer  taking all the extra time.  Plus, at 6 years old, was told to get her in competitive gymnastics, but I said no, as she was good, not great, and my cousin has a DD that did competitive, and tore her knee up good as a teen.  That was all I had to hear, that, and the amount of time she had to commit.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, one says for hands and body wash, the other says for hand and body creme.  Both says anti-aging for your skin.  Not sure if that is really true it not? LOL. But I only use the body wash, but I use my own body lotion.  In front of those bottles was a shower cap.  I, like Schumi, do bring my own hair conditioner.  My hair gets so dry, I like mine the best.  Otherwise, we are fine with the shampoo and soap bars.
> 
> But, for all that needs the hint that it is Wednesday,
> 
> View attachment 374406
> 
> Yep, Wednesday is here.
> 
> Went and saw Spider-Man last night at City Walk.  Parts of it where laughter out funny, and a good , but kinda odd story.  The after credits quick scene was also brought laughter to those who remained.  For a movie out for some time now, we were definitely not the only ones viewing it.  Only thing I will have to say about the seats, rats they don’t recline.


Antiage?  I’ll need to bathe in a vat of the stuff lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Great Jurassic pic Lynne!  But 50min wait :-0.
> 
> Schumi our stove is Bosch too. When dishwasher goes may go with Bosch again. My brother had a kitchen fire from his Bosch dishwasher, good think his son was downstairs late at night!  I think it had to do with faulty wiring in the wall.
> DD and I had a nice day. I picked her up and we went out for Ramen lunch. Then she wanted to go up to Costco. And chatted about plans for Universal over lunch.
> 
> Keishashadow those reclining seats are a game changer!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone.



Bosch are fabulous. We’ve had so many of their products over the years. Our washing machine is a Miele and I swear I’ll get bored with it before it gives up the ghost......

Yes, glad your nephew was awake and downstairs!!! Over here a brand called Candy was known for bursting into flames....wouldn’t have anything of theirs......but there was a fault with them.......thankfully Bosch are known for reliability. But, we never put anything like that on overnight......just in case. We used it properly last night and it is much quieter than our other one, which I was surprised about, as the other was very quiet.

Nice you’re making plans for Universal..........it’ll be here before you know it........


Charade.....dreams are so weird at times.......

Lynne glad you’re having such a lovely time...........




Thursday.......days are flying past!!! 

I almost made a mistake last night with our December trip.......didn’t realise Thanksgiving was the 28th and looked at flights for the 27th!! So, maybe the 30th Nov we’ll fly out for 11 nights........need to wait another week for flights to be released with Virgin. I’m so impatient. 

Breakfast, see DS off to work then going to meet a friend for coffee at her house.....always love a good catch up with her.....she’s the one with the doggy I walk sometimes........won’t be walking this morning though as it’s really cold outside........then Tom will pick me up and we’re going looking at cars again.......yay! 

Have a great Thursday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Sounds like Schumi is in a very good mood, that an a great day planned. December trip, woot!  Hope you get the flights you want sorted out soon.  

Yay! sue had fun with DD, and is on a countdown too.

That goes for Charade too, summer trip out West.  Hope your snow total did not happen.  

Last full day.  Studios close at 6, so we think a buyout is tonight.  Islands stays with the 7 closing.  On Tuesday, the club area in City Walk was a private event. We have seen at least 2 different companies here in the hotel, and another in the parks, that must be staying somewhere else.  Few flags groups, and the ones we did see were smallish.  So low to not quite moderate is what we have seen.  Some of the express lines were walk on.  So nice.  And lovely weather.  Sometimes overcast, but then full sun, and mostly in the 70’s day.  You cold feel a cooler night last night, so 60’s today. No matter, a quick cooling, as Friday will be full sun and 70’s again.  Rain chance is zero so far. 

Thirst is a good thing.  Be thirsty this Thursday!  And remember glasses of ice water are free.  

And we were not impressed with older one’s sought out donut bottle you can refill.  Every bottle we looked at, the printing seemed to be peeling. Not bought, so he settled for a T-shirt, as was the better choice.  And he already has an alien bottle , and a minion one.  And I will say, I think that both his ones, that were purchased years ago, are nicer then the ones of the same we saw now.  And I still have 3 red cups, bought many a year ago too.  But now a days, unless we feel like soda and carrying around the bottle, we go for the free water cups.

Mythos lunch today.  We both enjoy it there.  Dinner, ah we will plan after lunch.  City Walk was only a little busy at park close last night.  Oh, and since older one was still hungry, he got a regular sized hot dog combo from the Hot Dog place, as we strolled.  For the money, will not be a repeat.  More like a snack for larger appetites.  I will say, the fries were hot, and the small piece he shared was fine.  Beef hotdog.  Better than what I have tasted at the other place’s Casey’s.  

Follow on homies, it is a Thursday!  Yes, the weekend is coming.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> That goes for Charade too, summer trip out West. Hope your snow total did not happen.


The snow is supposed to start sometime Saturday. They are still saying 5-10, but that could change over the next couple of days.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the worst of the snow misses you Charade.....we have relatives in Germany that are having dreadful snow storms right now, it`s made the news over here and looks awful and seems to be affecting a lot of Europe. 

Lynne......sounds a fun trip......enjoy the next phase with your cruise too......I forget where you`re going with that...….I`m sure it`ll be lovely though!!! 



Well....we finally have our new car ordered...…..

Leaving Mercedes after many, many years and have gone with Porsche!!! 

Not a little sporty two door, think we`re too old for that and they`re not practical really......but, one of their SUV styles...….we spent ages adding all our own specs to the order today......that was fun!!!

Not getting it till May by time it`s built....they only import a limited number into the country so they don't have some just sitting around.…..it might be April though if we`re lucky. 

But, over the moon with our choice.....now we just have to wait!!! So happy we finally made our decision....

Steak for dinner tonight, not sure what to have with it...….Tom wants a baked potato.....I`m not sure yet....

Hope your Thursday is a good one...….


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, was single digits this am, at least snow has stopped.  I’m squinting but can’t quite see the spring on the distant horizon 

Carole sounds like you have the year pretty squared away already for travel plans, congrats.  I recently paid off upcoming cruise but still no airfare (come on SWA open that route to Hawaii) or excursions in place.  Other than having DVC booked for July, Oct & first week of Dec.  Dec is a placeholder JIK we don’t come up with anything more exotic that fits the travel budget



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374590 View attachment 374591
> 
> Cooler night, always nice to end at the Studios.
> 
> Pizza at City Walk, some shopping, and a Cinnabon for a split snack.  Stuffed.  65 out.  We are in shorts and short sleeves, lady in elevator said, I hope they have the heater on.  They were definitely not Northerners. LOL
> 
> All have an awesome night.  Keisha,  good to see ya post, and congratulations to GD.  Great showing.  Little one never did competitive gymnastics, as until 7th grade, did both non competitive gymnastics two times a week, and soccer three times a week, and weekends.  With 7th grade school soccer, the 5 nights a week with gymnastics and club soccer, something had to give.  So, socccer it has been ever since, with club and school soccer  taking all the extra time.  Plus, at 6 years old, was told to get her in competitive gymnastics, but I said no, as she was good, not great, and my cousin has a DD that did competitive, and tore her knee up good as a teen.  That was all I had to hear, that, and the amount of time she had to commit.



It does take a lot of practice time.  She’s not the sort to hang ‘round and do nothing, always active sort even as a tot.   Competitive season an extra time suck with the travel time to many overnight weekend events.  She picked up guitar lessons for an hour a week after xmas on an ‘off’ night.  Last spring first go-round with softball.  She has mentioned soccer but as you say, no idea how to fit that into current schedule.  

As you say, you need to pick & choose wisely, a good life lesson for kids.  Her parents have already informed her if the grades drop even one iota, then the extra circular schedule will be severly curtailed.  Find it very interesting that there are increasingly more competitive gyms popping up only work with home schooled girls and I’m talking starting in first grade.  They are day students of a sort.  Get dropped off early in the am and picked up later in evening with their education getting handled by the gym.  Effectively, the girls work out double than the norm. I’d be worried on several levels as a parent for that sort of commitment, especially as to injuries.  Seems a bit much IMO.  Their medals are good on regional levels, not so on state - yet.   I have wondered if the parents are doing it for their kids or themselves (living vicariously?)




Lynne G said:


> Yay! Sounds like Schumi is in a very good mood, that an a great day planned. December trip, woot!  Hope you get the flights you want sorted out soon.
> 
> Yay! sue had fun with DD, and is on a countdown too.
> 
> That goes for Charade too, summer trip out West.  Hope your snow total did not happen.
> 
> Last full day.  Studios close at 6, so we think a buyout is tonight.  Islands stays with the 7 closing.  On Tuesday, the club area in City Walk was a private event. We have seen at least 2 different companies here in the hotel, and another in the parks, that must be staying somewhere else.  Few flags groups, and the ones we did see were smallish.  So low to not quite moderate is what we have seen.  Some of the express lines were walk on.  So nice.  And lovely weather.  Sometimes overcast, but then full sun, and mostly in the 70’s day.  You cold feel a cooler night last night, so 60’s today. No matter, a quick cooling, as Friday will be full sun and 70’s again.  Rain chance is zero so far.
> 
> Thirst is a good thing.  Be thirsty this Thursday!  And remember glasses of ice water are free.
> 
> And we were not impressed with older one’s sought out donut bottle you can refill.  Every bottle we looked at, the printing seemed to be peeling. Not bought, so he settled for a T-shirt, as was the better choice.  And he already has an alien bottle , and a minion one.  And I will say, I think that both his ones, that were purchased years ago, are nicer then the ones of the same we saw now.  And I still have 3 red cups, bought many a year ago too.  But now a days, unless we feel like soda and carrying around the bottle, we go for the free water cups.
> 
> Mythos lunch today.  We both enjoy it there.  Dinner, ah we will plan after lunch.  City Walk was only a little busy at park close last night.  Oh, and since older one was still hungry, he got a regular sized hot dog combo from the Hot Dog place, as we strolled.  For the money, will not be a repeat.  More like a snack for larger appetites.  I will say, the fries were hot, and the small piece he shared was fine.  Beef hotdog.  Better than what I have tasted at the other place’s Casey’s.
> 
> Follow on homies, it is a Thursday!  Yes, the weekend is coming.



Convention season ramping up.  Let us know how Mythos went.  We skipped it this year after two lackluster outings in ‘17.



schumigirl said:


> Hope the worst of the snow misses you Charade.....we have relatives in Germany that are having dreadful snow storms right now, it`s made the news over here and looks awful and seems to be affecting a lot of Europe.
> 
> Lynne......sounds a fun trip......enjoy the next phase with your cruise too......I forget where you`re going with that...….I`m sure it`ll be lovely though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well....we finally have our new car ordered...…..
> 
> Leaving Mercedes after many, many years and have gone with Porsche!!!
> 
> Not a little sporty two door, think we`re too old for that and they`re not practical really......but, one of their SUV styles...….we spent ages adding all our own specs to the order today......that was fun!!!
> 
> Not getting it till May by time it`s built....they only import a limited number into the country so they don't have some just sitting around.…..it might be April though if we`re lucky.
> 
> But, over the moon with our choice.....now we just have to wait!!! So happy we finally made our decision....
> 
> Steak for dinner tonight, not sure what to have with it...….Tom wants a baked potato.....I`m not sure yet....
> 
> Hope your Thursday is a good one...….



Holy smokes, congrats on the new ride.  No idea Porsche made SUVs. Other than a few older boxsters, not a vehicle you tend to see on the streets in my neck of the woods.  

Mr having cold leftover beef pot roast (ew) for dinner.  I’m going to make mashed potato & cheese pierogis, slathered  in butter and carmelized onions.  No, haven’t started that diet yet, too much xmas candy still milling about lol


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, Keisha, we have seen quite a few of those SUVs around home.  I have to say, as little one remarked one time seeing one, I would be getting that as a sports car.  We like Mythos.  Had the pork, and it was good, just the right size, and nice presentation, though did not eat most of the bean and corn mixture, but did eat the mashed taters.  Older one loves the pad thai, and this one he said was just as good as remembered.

Nary a cloud in the sky.  Beautiful, even if a chilly sorta breeze.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Keisha......we’re over the moon with it.......it’s waiting that hurts......lol......cold beef pot roast??? No.......just no......got to be hot!!! Our diet was going well till we found a few goodies tucked away today......well, it was a cold miserable afternoon..........

Lynne.....the Porsche SUV we’re getting hasn’t been released in the USA yet........supposed to be this year.......it only appeared at its first motor show in November I believe. The older one is around though. 



Think we’ll go with wedges and small salad with steak.......

Friends and relatives in Germany have been sending pictures of the blizzards and storms they’re having........truly dreadful.......glad I’m not there! 

Lazy night ahead.........


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....they still haven’t released the flights for Hawaii yet???

Oh hope you keep your first week in December! We’ll be able to meet up again........yep, I like getting all my plans in place early in the year.......


----------



## Lynne G

Figured that Schumi.  I know sometimes what we get is not always what is available over the pond.  And sometimes under a different name, with some different fronts, lights, backs,etc.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi. Congrats on new car, way more fun than buying dishwasher lol.  I told dd yesterday about your sea food restaurant, it’s def on our agenda!  I knew it would appeal to her. 

Lynne so lucky the weather gods are smiling on you!  I’ve had many Jan WDW trips and January weather can really be a mixed bag.  Please report on Mythos!  It’s a restaurant I haven’t tried yet and was thinking about it for our trip. 

Keishashadow and Charade stay safe in the snow!  So far the only snow we’ve had has been in Mtn passes and the interior. Glad we left Whistler before the snow accumulations on the Hwy. Makes it a treacherous drive. No snow yet locally on the coast. It’s staying in the mountains where it belongs!  When it snows here, what a mess. Too many don’t have snow tires,  I guess because it doesn’t snow on the coast every year.  We had a particularly bad year once in Dec/Jan and so for DH Birthday I gave him a snow blower. It stayed in box for 2-3 yrs until it snowed in town again!  

I’m off for lunch with friends then movie.  Mary Queen of Scots.


----------



## Lynne G

Blue, hello you.


----------



## Monykalyn

Is this week over yet?? Well except for those retired or on vacay...
In for snow/sleet/rain some combo tomorrow. Sounds like (so far) I will be able to go for training for new firm. ~45 min drive each way, but highway. Truck fully fueled and in 4 wheel drive already.  Miss my 60 degree and sunny days already from beginning of week. Had to break out the actual winter coat last night taking boy to (indoor) soccer practice. Bonus is when I reached into pocket pulled out a couple receipts-and a $20 bill!! Has sat in there for over a month. I guess I hate having to wear the winter coats so much I blocked out that I got cash out when I shopped.

Trying chicken in instant pot tonight-BBQ seasoned, with potato and veggie too. 


schumigirl said:


> Our AGA is black and we have a built in double oven too that is black and also a Bosch, and a few kitchen items are black too, we do like their products......don’t laugh I even have a Bosch iron......and rather cheeekily when I bought it the woman who brought it out sniped she wouldn’t pay that much for an iron!!! Told her as it wasn’t her money it wasn’t her worry......cheeky mare.......how rude to comment.


 I do the same but with Cuisinart-have had good luck with their stuff. Haven't burnt out my food processor or blender and they get heavy use.



keishashadow said:


> Funny enough, the most casually dressed guests I’ve seen have been in DCL with among the highest fares


Our cruise last october seemed people dressed at least business casual. Was fun to dress for dinner! On Carnival. DH is still making noise about trying DCL but it would definitely have to be 3 or 4 day as prices are just too much for us, although have seen a few discounts on some last minute ones. Too bad those don't work with our schedule. 



schumigirl said:


> Not a little sporty two door, think we`re too old for that and they`re not practical really......but, one of their SUV styles...….we spent ages adding all our own specs to the order today......that was fun!!!


 Pretty vehicles! Congrats!  Last car I bought (and customized like that) I still have. It is why my 4Runner is never getting sold (although lately I have had offers!)



keishashadow said:


> I’d be worried on several levels as a parent for that sort of commitment, especially as to injuries. Seems a bit much IMO.


First-congrats to the GD! Nice when hard work and talent are recognized. When she makes it to Olympics will have to tell us who to root for! and 2nd-yeah it seems parents can get a wee bit too involved in pushing kids


Lynne G said:


> Blue, hello you.


 LOVE the pics!! Looks like Blue was focused on your son LOL.
We still haven't tried so many things in City walk as we have our favorites and it is hard to choose!  Unlike Disney where there are just a couple where we want to repeat.

Thanks for the well wishes for DH-smooth procedure and only two small polyps that the Dr isn't concerned about at all (although did get removed). He remembered nothing of procedure. Funny when he was in recovery-kept repeating himself, asked the time about 4 times in a row. Sue hope yours goes as smooth!
Charade-hope the snow misses you. Problem with our corner of MO is the elevations really mess with the path. I know it is funny to think "elevations" and "Missouri" but the Ozark mountains mess the paths up, depending on what side the stream swoops in from. And the meterologists are basically saying "we have no idea how much springfield will get"-which is typical: nothing or 10 inches 

Ah well-this time next week will be sitting on the Vegas strip with cocktail in hand...

Thirsty Thursday indeed...


----------



## keishashadow

Mac shoutout, see you ‘liking’ no posting lol. Still hanging ‘round the house this week?

Monyk, retirement can be honestly be busier than a standard work week. Hope you have warm weather in Vegas.

We loved sailing on RCCL’s Oasis of Seas this May.  See that nearly 300 on board have Norovirus. They kept guests on board in Jamaica & are heading back to port a day early on Saturday for a deep cleaning.  It happens “wash your hands, wash your hands” the ship’s tv play a little cartoon ditty on constant loop on one channel.  Class act though, unlike many other lines, all are getting full refunds.  Not to be confused with discount on booking another cruise, a voucher or credit.



schumigirl said:


> Janet....they still haven’t released the flights for Hawaii yet???
> 
> Oh hope you keep your first week in December! We’ll be able to meet up again........yep, I like getting all my plans in place early in the year.......



No, it’s starting to be a bit worrisome.  Not even sure which city to book to west coast to rest our rears the first day before heading further west the next day for 2nd leg.  Unofficially, have decided i’ll Wait it out until 3rd week of Feb.  a little sleuthing turned up that SWA pilots gets to bid on the next month’s flights the 20th of the month prior.  Always surprised the stuff you can dredge up on the ‘net with some persistence.



Sue M said:


> Schumi. Congrats on new car, way more fun than buying dishwasher lol.  I told dd yesterday about your sea food restaurant, it’s def on our agenda!  I knew it would appeal to her.
> 
> Lynne so lucky the weather gods are smiling on you!  I’ve had many Jan WDW trips and January weather can really be a mixed bag.  Please report on Mythos!  It’s a restaurant I haven’t tried yet and was thinking about it for our trip.
> 
> Keishashadow and Charade stay safe in the snow!  So far the only snow we’ve had has been in Mtn passes and the interior. Glad we left Whistler before the snow accumulations on the Hwy. Makes it a treacherous drive. No snow yet locally on the coast. It’s staying in the mountains where it belongs!  When it snows here, what a mess. Too many don’t have snow tires,  I guess because it doesn’t snow on the coast every year.  We had a particularly bad year once in Dec/Jan and so for DH Birthday I gave him a snow blower. It stayed in box for 2-3 yrs until it snowed in town again!
> 
> I’m off for lunch with friends then movie.  Mary Queen of Scots.


 
We’ve only had to pull the snowblower out twice in as many years, an insurance policy against snow lol.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 374749
> 
> Blue, hello you.



Do i see a jacket? Brrr.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, wimpy me, thought last night’s cool was enough to wear a light jacket.  It was fine in the afternoon, but happy to have it for evening fun.  VB was closed today, low temperature.  But it actually felt really good.


----------



## Monykalyn

Seeing Lynne's pics, the new UOAP pin (its Mardi gras related), renderings of the floats... I've got to get off the Internets-almost booked a trip over Mardi gras  Cheap flights, AP rates...dang-missed my window of opportunity when DH was "under the influence"


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Weather predictions are still the same, so tomorrow I need to go get french toast supplies and other food items. B is not happy becasue she was supposed to go to a friend’s birthday party on Sunday.  I also suspect that the first tap rehearsal is going to be cancelled.



schumigirl said:


> Hope the worst of the snow misses you Charade.


Right now it looks like another significant storm.



schumigirl said:


> Well....we finally have our new car ordered...…..
> 
> Leaving Mercedes after many, many years and have gone with Porsche!!!


Congrats on the new car.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, was single digits this am, at least snow has stopped.


Looks like it is headed my way.



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow and Charade stay safe in the snow!


Thanks. I plan to stay inside all weekend.



Monykalyn said:


> We still haven't tried so many things in City walk as we have our favorites and it is hard to choose! Unlike Disney where there are just a couple where we want to repeat.


We always seem to end up at the same restaurants every time we visit Disney. Next trip I’m going to try to convince my family to try something different. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade-hope the snow misses you. Problem with our corner of MO is the elevations really mess with the path. I know it is funny to think "elevations" and "Missouri" but the Ozark mountains mess the paths up, depending on what side the stream swoops in from. And the meterologists are basically saying "we have no idea how much springfield will get"-which is typical: nothing or 10 inches


Part of my county is in the mountains, so they usually get hit worse than we do. It can be clear near where I live, but the schools still get closed due to the weather inn the other part of the county.I suspect B won’t have school on Monday and possibly Tuesday.

 We’ve made one more step towards our CA vacation. We reserved the rental car today. Now we just need to start planning the events.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi. Congrats on new car, way more fun than buying dishwasher lol.  I told dd yesterday about your sea food restaurant, it’s def on our agenda!  I knew it would appeal to her.
> 
> Lynne so lucky the weather gods are smiling on you!  I’ve had many Jan WDW trips and January weather can really be a mixed bag.  Please report on Mythos!  It’s a restaurant I haven’t tried yet and was thinking about it for our trip.
> 
> Keishashadow and Charade stay safe in the snow!  So far the only snow we’ve had has been in Mtn passes and the interior. Glad we left Whistler before the snow accumulations on the Hwy. Makes it a treacherous drive. No snow yet locally on the coast. It’s staying in the mountains where it belongs!  When it snows here, what a mess. Too many don’t have snow tires,  I guess because it doesn’t snow on the coast every year.  We had a particularly bad year once in Dec/Jan and so for DH Birthday I gave him a snow blower. It stayed in box for 2-3 yrs until it snowed in town again!
> 
> I’m off for lunch with friends then movie.  Mary Queen of Scots.



Thanks.....yes more fun than a dishwasher to buy......just need to wait longer though!!! Oh I hope you and dd enjoy Hot and Juicy Crawfish.......not a fancy place but food was amazing!!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Is this week over yet?? Well except for those retired or on vacay...
> In for snow/sleet/rain some combo tomorrow. Sounds like (so far) I will be able to go for training for new firm. ~45 min drive each way, but highway. Truck fully fueled and in 4 wheel drive already.  Miss my 60 degree and sunny days already from beginning of week. Had to break out the actual winter coat last night taking boy to (indoor) soccer practice. Bonus is when I reached into pocket pulled out a couple receipts-and a $20 bill!! Has sat in there for over a month. I guess I hate having to wear the winter coats so much I blocked out that I got cash out when I shopped.
> 
> Trying chicken in instant pot tonight-BBQ seasoned, with potato and veggie too.
> I do the same but with Cuisinart-have had good luck with their stuff. Haven't burnt out my food processor or blender and they get heavy use.
> 
> 
> Our cruise last october seemed people dressed at least business casual. Was fun to dress for dinner! On Carnival. DH is still making noise about trying DCL but it would definitely have to be 3 or 4 day as prices are just too much for us, although have seen a few discounts on some last minute ones. Too bad those don't work with our schedule.
> 
> Pretty vehicles! Congrats!  Last car I bought (and customized like that) I still have. It is why my 4Runner is never getting sold (although lately I have had offers!)
> 
> 
> First-congrats to the GD! Nice when hard work and talent are recognized. When she makes it to Olympics will have to tell us who to root for! and 2nd-yeah it seems parents can get a wee bit too involved in pushing kids
> LOVE the pics!! Looks like Blue was focused on your son LOL.
> We still haven't tried so many things in City walk as we have our favorites and it is hard to choose!  Unlike Disney where there are just a couple where we want to repeat.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes for DH-smooth procedure and only two small polyps that the Dr isn't concerned about at all (although did get removed). He remembered nothing of procedure. Funny when he was in recovery-kept repeating himself, asked the time about 4 times in a row. Sue hope yours goes as smooth!
> Charade-hope the snow misses you. Problem with our corner of MO is the elevations really mess with the path. I know it is funny to think "elevations" and "Missouri" but the Ozark mountains mess the paths up, depending on what side the stream swoops in from. And the meterologists are basically saying "we have no idea how much springfield will get"-which is typical: nothing or 10 inches
> 
> Ah well-this time next week will be sitting on the Vegas strip with cocktail in hand...
> 
> Thirsty Thursday indeed...



Glad DH did ok with the root around.......nice when you know there’s nothing sinister lurking......

Yes the car is pretty nice......had Mercedes for so long so it’ll be nice for a change......although I thought the suspension that came with the car was good enough.....apparently not......we’re getting the “better” version available.......what do I know....lol......so many upgrades and alterations......but hang the expense....Tom’s happy with the extras we chose, boys and their toys ......I chose the colour lol.......it’s black with a dark interior....we don’t like light interiors........but it’s scary how the original price of the car jumps up so much with all our additions......I’m sure it’ll be worth it.......

Vegas is next week!!! How lovely........hope you have a fabulous time......like the sound of cocktails in Vegas........I would wouldn’t I though.......lol......



keishashadow said:


> Mac shoutout, see you ‘liking’ no posting lol. Still hanging ‘round the house this week?
> 
> Monyk, retirement can be honestly be busier than a standard work week. Hope you have warm weather in Vegas.
> 
> We loved sailing on RCCL’s Oasis of Seas this May.  See that nearly 300 on board have Norovirus. They kept guests on board in Jamaica & are heading back to port a day early on Saturday for a deep cleaning.  It happens “wash your hands, wash your hands” the ship’s tv play a little cartoon ditty on constant loop on one channel.  Class act though, unlike many other lines, all are getting full refunds.  Not to be confused with discount on booking another cruise, a voucher or credit.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s starting to be a bit worrisome.  Not even sure which city to book to west coast to rest our rears the first day before heading further west the next day for 2nd leg.  Unofficially, have decided i’ll Wait it out until 3rd week of Feb.  a little sleuthing turned up that SWA pilots gets to bid on the next month’s flights the 20th of the month prior.  Always surprised the stuff you can dredge up on the ‘net with some persistence.




Oh the net is amazing with what you can find!!! Fingers crossed they get released before too long....and kudos to the cruise line for looking after their guests after such a horrible time! Can’t imagine being stuck like that on a ship. 

Yes retirement can be exhausting..........  I haven’t worked in years and just realised I never actually had a retirement party.........hmmmmm......Tom and I had about 6 nights out with his various work colleagues when he officially retired........



Lynne G said:


> Yep, wimpy me, thought last night’s cool was enough to wear a light jacket.  It was fine in the afternoon, but happy to have it for evening fun.  VB was closed today, low temperature.  But it actually felt really good.



You’ll have warmer weather coming up on your cruise I imagine Lynne..........nice pics though! 



Monykalyn said:


> Seeing Lynne's pics, the new UOAP pin (its Mardi gras related), renderings of the floats... I've got to get off the Internets-almost booked a trip over Mardi gras  Cheap flights, AP rates...dang-missed my window of opportunity when DH was "under the influence"



Lol.........go get something booked for Mardi Gras........love the “under the influence” reference.......



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Weather predictions are still the same, so tomorrow I need to go get french toast supplies and other food items. B is not happy becasue she was supposed to go to a friend’s birthday party on Sunday.  I also suspect that the first tap rehearsal is going to be cancelled.
> 
> Right now it looks like another significant storm.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new car.
> 
> Looks like it is headed my way.
> 
> Thanks. I plan to stay inside all weekend.
> 
> We always seem to end up at the same restaurants every time we visit Disney. Next trip I’m going to try to convince my family to try something different.
> 
> Part of my county is in the mountains, so they usually get hit worse than we do. It can be clear near where I live, but the schools still get closed due to the weather inn the other part of the county.I suspect B won’t have school on Monday and possibly Tuesday.
> 
> We’ve made one more step towards our CA vacation. We reserved the rental car today. Now we just need to start planning the events.



Hope weather goes past quickly and no damage for you......



It’s Friday I believe...........thank goodness for Kyle or I’d never have a clue what day of the week it is!!

Helping out in village nursery today.........loads of 4 year olds still coming down after all the sugar they had over the holidays...........that’ll be fun!!! Just a few hours this morning........

Lunch out with DH I think then not much going on this weekend.........still got a few things to get for his birthday on Monday.......also have a few other birthdays this month including my aunt in LI who will be 80.......haven’t got any of those cards yet.......

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Our Studios’ last ride, last night, before a busy train ride around 5:45, then a closing out in the Islands.  We are not very adventurous, and were tired as we walked through City Walk, so pizza it was again.  As older one remarked, I just wanted something hot.  It was, and hit the spot, and we easily polished off the pizza and luckily, saw a boat as we neared it’s dock.  Then lazy evening, with a not quite working coffee maker.  

Oh, and check out the little kid in the second row.  Come on kid, it’s okay.

Yep, Friday it is, and a checking out, and checking in day.  Cannot believe the four days went so fast.

Yep, that cooler day is a one and done, and back in the 70’s here today, with full sun.  I love seeing the sky so blue.  

And a hehe, heard a team member remark to a lady who said it was too cold, she said it is actually not that cold, but that is why I moved to Florida. Was that a hint?  So enjoying this winter weather here.  Most said it felt refreshing.  I did.  While it has not been steamy hot, those 70’s temperatures we have been lucky enough to enjoy, had 86 humidity.  And no rain anywhere in the forecasts.


----------



## Charade67

Back from the grocery store. It wasn’t too bad today. They were completely out of whole milk, but the employee said it was just because the milk truck hadn’t come in yet today. Around lunchtime I will go out and get some food and litter for Caspian. We are running low on both. 

Lynne - When I lived in Miami if the temperature got into the low 70’s some people would complain that it was freezing. If I could control the weather it would always be in the mid 70’s. I hate extreme temperatures in either direction. It was 25 when I went out this morning. 

Would you believe that I have never been on the Mummy ride? B never wants to ride it, so I am always the one to wait with her while dh rides the ride. Maybe I will ride it when we go in April. I have no idea what other parents will be going, but I don’t mind wandering the parks alone if I have to.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope the snow does not come as predicted.  

Lovely 70’s our, mostly sunny.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for the next heat wave here...30 degrees F.  I’ll take it . Plan on doing nothing much this weekend other than trying to firm up travel plans and being a couch potato. Wonder how long that will last lol?



Monykalyn said:


> Seeing Lynne's pics, the new UOAP pin (its Mardi gras related), renderings of the floats... I've got to get off the Internets-almost booked a trip over Mardi gras  Cheap flights, AP rates...dang-missed my window of opportunity when DH was "under the influence"



My DH has been infected with my travel bug.  He was at work last night and sent me text as to US Mardi Gras and a quickie weekend to either Macklemore or Pitbull.  Unfortunately, the flight & hotel prices aren’t cooperating...yet 



Charade67 said:


> Back from the grocery store. It wasn’t too bad today. They were completely out of whole milk, but the employee said it was just because the milk truck hadn’t come in yet today. Around lunchtime I will go out and get some food and litter for Caspian. We are running low on both.
> 
> Lynne - When I lived in Miami if the temperature got into the low 70’s some people would complain that it was freezing. If I could control the weather it would always be in the mid 70’s. I hate extreme temperatures in either direction. It was 25 when I went out this morning.
> 
> Would you believe that I have never been on the Mummy ride? B never wants to ride it, so I am always the one to wait with her while dh rides the ride. Maybe I will ride it when we go in April. I have no idea what other parents will be going, but I don’t mind wandering the parks alone if I have to.



Little bit of snow forecast and the milk & bread flies off the shelves here.

Good weekend all & happy sailing Lynne!


----------



## Charade67

Someone just cut me off in traffic and then started tailgating the car in front of him.  Not very smart since he was driving a company truck with the name and phone number printed on the side. Yeah, I called and reported him. The woman on the phone was very apologetic. 

Btw, I’m not typing and driving. I’m stopped in the pick up lane at B’s school.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Charade, I hate aggressive drivers.  We saw a couple today, I am going 80 and they are up my butt.  I try to get out of their way, hoping a cop pulls them over.  Almost saw an accident as two cars were weaving in and out of the trucks.  How the one car did not hit the back of a truck made me thankful.

Good dinner and now enjoying a night at sea.  Well, right off the keys’ coast.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Someone just cut me off in traffic and then started tailgating the car in front of him.  Not very smart since he was driving a company truck with the name and phone number printed on the side. Yeah, I called and reported him. The woman on the phone was very apologetic.
> 
> Btw, I’m not typing and driving. I’m stopped in the pick up lane at B’s school.


Good for you!  I see that so much here. Usually 20 something males. If someone tailgates me I purposely go slower! And I’m not a slow driver.  But I detest that kind of driving, cutting people off, weaving in and out of traffic and tailgating. Where are those police when you need them!

Did you use Costco for car rental?  I found they have the best prices.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne is that the port in Cocoa Beach?  Is your ship stopping in Key West?  If so you need to get a frozen slice of Key Lime Pie dipped in chocolate on a stick!


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday at last! Mostly rain but supposed to change over to snow tonight. At least we aren’t in STl where they are being hit hard. Don’t think chickens came out all day- nice and dry in covered and protected run when I checked on them early afternoon. Gave them some scratch to stay warm through the night and shut them in.  No eggs today, although I’ve had one for past couple days. 
Moana night.  Probably one of my favorite movies as I love the sound track. 
MiL is going to check with her Resort about options for us all to come to Puerto Vallarta over NYE week this year.  Kids school clandars align, and both  girls graduate next year (*gulp): one for HS and one with 2 degrees from college. They (hope) to fly out tomorrow for a month. 
Instant pot Springfield style cashew chicken, white steamed rice, plus stir fried rice, and egg rolls. Only egg rolls were from frozen. Chinese is easy and I didn’t want to be on the roads at dinner.


schumigirl said:


> Lunch out with DH I think then not much going on this weekend.........still got a few things to get for his birthday on Monday..


Ooh happy early birthday to Tom!


Lynne G said:


> Oh, and check out the little kid in the second row. Come on kid, it’s okay.
> 
> Yep, Friday it is, and a checking out, and checking in day. Cannot believe the four days went so fast.


That kid would be my son lol. An yay to cruise time! 


keishashadow said:


> My DH has been infected with my travel bug. He was at work last night and sent me text as to US Mardi Gras and a quickie weekend to either Macklemore or Pitbull. Unfortunately, the flight & hotel prices aren’t cooperating...yet


Yeah my issue is finding someone to go with me. Would love for oldest to go but she’s in thick of her competition. And DH has too much going on this time of year.


Charade67 said:


> Yeah, I called and reported him. The woman on the phone was very apologetic.


Good for you! I swear I’m gonna put red food colored water in back window windshield fluid - I tend to *clean* my windows excessively when tailgated...

Ready for my warm bed already...


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn where do you get your Instant Pot recipes from?  I’ve used some from Amy & Jacky web site. I’m just discovering the joys of Instant Pot!

No food for me today!  Only fluids and jello   I’m starving!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Did you use Costco for car rental? I found they have the best prices.



I had no idea Costco did travel. Our nearest Costco is an hour and a half drive.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sue M said:


> Monykalyn where do you get your Instant Pot recipes from?  I’ve used some from Amy & Jacky web site. I’m just discovering the joys of Instant Pot!
> 
> No food for me today!  Only fluids and jello   I’m starving!


I just browse internet. I get general cook time from similar exiles then I use neat guess.  So far it’s been good!
Ugh-hope the scope is clear!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I had no idea Costco did travel. Our nearest Costco is an hour and a half drive.


If you are a Costco member you go on their travel web site. To Car Rentals and put in your pick up and drop off location, and dates. You go directly to car rental agency, you just reserve thru Costco. I’m picking my rental up at Alamo in the Ft. Lauderdale Airport, and returning car to an Alamo closest to Universal, after we Check into RPH.  I keep watching, rental prices go up and down. So when price goes down I rebook. I’m hoping Avis goes down, it would be so much more convenient. But so far Avis is double what Alamo is.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I’d have done the same and have done in the past. I reported a taxi driver who tailgated me and honked his horn all the way through a small village where the speed limit is 30mph and goes down to twenty as you pass the small school.......sometimes I’ll go slower if someone tried to hassle me on roads......but this time I got his cab number and reported him.......no need for it......how important do these folks think they are. Hope you avoid the snow.....

Nice pic Lynne........have a great time. 

Sue......tends to be young women here who are the worst drivers especially for impatience. And they all seem to drive small underpowered cars and feel they have to make a point........of course big racers are still there, just seems women are getting worse. 

MonyK.......sorry, it’s Kyle’s birthday on Monday not Tom’s......he’s in August........hope you avoid the snow too......never nice even when it’s expected. I don’t have an instant pot.....well, I did but gave it to a friend as I have 3 slow cookers....felt it was a bit much, but she loves it and so many are talking about them. I use my slow cookers a lot so maybe I should invest in another one. 

Keisha.....think we miss both of those.....although have no clue who they are.......I only know Steve Miller Band (how old am I) and even then only know one of their songs.......can you guess what it is.......yep......Abacadabra.....lol......
Hope you find some flights and hotel prices you’re happy with and you get a Mardi Gras trip going......



Saturday again........no real plans today. Toast with bacon this morning......well for Tom and I........Kyle usually has cereal and not much else......and he’s already had breakfast. He never sleeps late even on the weekend.....

Weather looks dull and cool so no walks on the beach today. Think it’ll be a lovely lazy Saturday at home and all three of us for dinner as Kyle is in tonight.......he’s out tomorrow night with friends for an early birthday dinner. He just wants takeout on his birthday as he’s not in till 6.30ish. 

Been looking at car rental prices for September.........staying for a month, the prices are never going to be good, but wow!!!!  We always use Alamo but even they are through the roof......but I suppose it is for a month. Just have to pay and smile.........

Have a great Saturday all..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sue M said:


> Lynne is that the port in Cocoa Beach?  Is your ship stopping in Key West?  If so you need to get a frozen slice of Key Lime Pie dipped in chocolate on a stick!



I might, as port is right in Key West.  We left Miami port last night.  Very slowly, and before my phone said no connection, we were hanging out near the Lower Keys, on the Atlantic Side.   

I did have that treat the last time I was in Key West.  Little one and I stayed 10 days there 2 years ago.  

We should be getting off around 7:30 am today, porting in KW.  My phone says we are just South of it.  We were just rock and rolling a few minutes ago.  Seems phone says mid 70’s in Key West.  Oh yeah!  And I hope to hear a chicken or two.


----------



## Lynne G

Lovely 70’s again, 86 humidity, blue sky, clear seeing gulf waters, just for today.  Walked for the last 2 hours, now just sitting next to the water, in the shade. 

Last time to use my phone, not paying those crazy at sea prices.  

Enjoy your Saturday all.  20 degrees at home, and snow tonight.  Stay safe Charade and all getting snow today.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Charade67

Have a great cruise Lynne!
 I’m sitting here waiting for the snow to start falling.


----------



## Charade67

Still waiting.....


----------



## Charade67

And........we have snow. So what am I doing on this snow day? Gathering documents for tax purposes. What fun.  i just went through all of our medical records.  Now I just have to wait for all the official stuff to show up.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the snow isn’t too heavy Charade.......it’s never fun.........

Supposed to be ultra cold here........never materialised. But, was still cold. Still enjoyed a day at home doing not very much.......even had a snooze this afternoon.......woke up and Tom had covered me in a blanky as I was through in the room at the back of the house.......woke up and it was dark. 

Love days like that.........

Tonight watched Stir of Echoes with Kevin Bacon (love him) kinda spooky..........good movie.

Hope everyone’s having a great Saturday.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Hope the snow isn’t too heavy Charade.......it’s never fun.........


So far not too bad. It has stopped for the moment, but should be starting up again in a few hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear it.......the wind is picking up here but to be very cold tomorrow.......need to go for some fresh groceries....that’ll be as far as we go. 


Almost bedtime here........have started watching Central Intelligence with The Rock and Kevin Hart......he’s so funny!! But think I’d rather have an early night.......I’m sure we have this DVD though somewhere........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> .sorry, it’s Kyle’s birthday on Monday not Tom’s


OOPS-my tired and distracted brain wasn't fully functioning apparently-but I do hope Kyle has a great Birthday!! 



schumigirl said:


> Been looking at car rental prices for September.........staying for a month, the prices are never going to be good, but wow!!!! We always use Alamo but even they are through the roof......but I suppose it is for a month. Just have to pay and smile......


Yeah car rentals are never great-hope yours and Sue's go down.

Charade-we didn't get any snow at all so far-a stray flake maybe, but all rain. KC is getting hit, and st Louis got buried: another good reason why we decided on Springfield instead of STL.

The chickens were not happy this am when I went to check on them and let them out today-cold, rainy. They came out for treats and went back to nice snug coop.  Rain let up briefly earlier, and they cam back out-cleaning up scraps the birds left from the hanging suet cake. And cuddle chicken has decided to start giving eggs again.

Potato soup in crockpot-I do love my crockpots too Schumi!-thought I'd have to go out for bacon, but nope -rummaged around in freezer and couple pounds found; crisis averted.

Oldest kid went to advisor yesterday, to talk about classes/schedule. Looks like she may end up with 2 degrees! one in geography and one in geology.

Looks like fun @Lynne G!



schumigirl said:


> Central Intelligence with The Rock and Kevin Hart..


 My husband and son love that movie. I haven't seen it. 

Stay warm!


----------



## Spike101

had a fab day on the boards today, and Tim Tracker has just uploaded a new video, off to watch that now!


----------



## Sue M

Bon Voyage Lynne!  We loved Key West. A few years ago we decided to do a little road trip down. That drive!  We still had my moms condo in Ft Lauderdale, and I got a Sheraton email offer from CAA that was really too good to pass up at The Key West Sheraton Suites. So I booked 3 nights. Wish I booked longer!  Guess that means I’ll have to go back!  I wanted to go to Hemingway’s House, and do an Eco Kayak tour.

Monykalyn glad snow averted!  And bacon crisis!  My husband and one of his friends have decided to try smoking their own. They’ve repurposed some old wine or beer fridge or something to convert it to a smoker. I don’t know!  Anyone ever watch the Red Green show? 

Schumi-  I remember the song Take The Money and Run!  Great band.


----------



## macraven

_To our newest homie

Spike101

Once you post here, you’ve joined the SAN family

We are just a group of peeps that enjoy the Disboards in the darkside forums

(It is an affectionate way we call the Universal side of the Dis)

Don’t be a stranger and do come back to play and post with us!
_


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Charade-we didn't get any snow at all so far-a stray flake maybe, but all rain. KC is getting hit, and st Louis got buried: another good reason why we decided on Springfield instead of STL.


 We are waiting for the second wave to start. Church has been cancelled for tomorrow. We are watching the KC/Indianapolis football game. It looks like the snow is coming and going.



Sue M said:


> Bon Voyage Lynne! We loved Key West. A few years ago we decided to do a little road trip down


 The first year dh and I lived in Miami we decided to go to Key West for Thanksgiving. We had our Thanksgiving meal at Benihana. We shared a table with a German couple who were currently living In Atlanta, Ga. We had just moved from the suburbs of Atlanta. Later we learned that our Japanese-American chef had grown up in my hometown of Marietta, Ga and had graduated from a high  school that was my school’s biggest football rival. 

Hello to Spike.


----------



## pattyw

Hi all! Behind again here!  Joe and I are in Raleigh, NC for the weekend!  We enjoyed a hockey game yesterday.  Sadly, our Buffalo Sabres lost! But, we're Hurricanes fans, too so Yay Hurricanes!!

 Today, we went to The Pit for NC Barbeque!! Yummo!! Visited the Science museum, too!

This evening we went to Cary, NC for the NC Chinese Lantern Festival.  So pretty!!

 

 

 

Chilly night here!! 38 degrees! But balmy compared to 18 back home!! Brrrr!!! 

Hope all my friends here are well! 

 to all of you!

Have a great evening!!


----------



## macraven

_Your first kidless trip of the year

It’s nice to get away and do a fun weekend together _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Your first kidless trip of the year
> 
> It’s nice to get away and do a fun weekend together _



Yep- Troy's on cat sitting duty!! 

We're having a lot of fun! Love it here We'd love to live here someday! But we still have many other places to explore!


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw beautiful pics, esp the swans. Enjoy your weekend away.

Charade my brother lived in Marietta while going to the Chiropractic Univ. there. I went for a quick visit once, really only flew into Atlanta, stayed with him 2 days then we both drove together down to N. Miami to see the folks. Long drive but gave us time to catch up. 

Monykalyn  our friends have chickens, we love getting fresh eggs from them. They have a tarp awning rigged up so they can go out but be undercover from the rain. It rains so much here!  
But we had sunshine today!  

Spike 101 Welcome!

Schumi Happy Birthday to Kyle!  Central Intelligence, I must look it up, haven’t heard of it. I was trying to watch Vera tonight but keep getting distracted by being online, lol.  Hopefully I’ll get to sleep. It’s almost 11pm here. You’d think I’d be exhausted with being up all night last night. I had a nap after I got home today and think that’s the problem!

I survived my procedure today, glad that’s behind me


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> This evening we went to Cary, NC for the NC Chinese Lantern Festival. So pretty!!


When I lived in NC I never knew about the lantern festival. I’d love to go sometime. 



Sue M said:


> Charade my brother lived in Marietta while going to the Chiropractic Univ. there. I went for a quick visit once, really only flew into Atlanta, stayed with him 2 days then we both drove together down to N. Miami to see the folks. Long drive but gave us time to catch up.


When I lived in Marietta it was Life Chiropractic college. I understand it is an actual university now.

I napped too much this afternoon and now I can’t sleep. The downside of a snow day.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, it`s a good movie......if you don't like Kevin Hart though you won`t like it......I think he`s hilarious so I love most things he`s in...….yes, naps are lovely, but it`s trying not to sleep for too long that's the secret......hope you slept well!!! 


It was supposed to be freezing this morning...….nope......low 50`s and pleasant...….

Did go out shopping for few bits and pieces. 

Kyle has asked for a flourless chocolate cake for his birthday tomorrow...….can`t believe he`ll be 25!!!! Where does the time go!! But, he`s out tonight with friends and for his actual birthday he has no plans except with us.....so takeout pizza and chocolate cake for them...….made it today as it`s better next day. 

Anyway, quick drive by......hope everyone has a fabulous and relaxing Sunday...…..


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Pattyw beautiful pics, esp the swans. Enjoy your weekend away.



Thanks!!



Charade67 said:


> When I lived in NC I never knew about the lantern festival. I’d love to go sometime.



I think it's an annual event.  It's simply amazing!! 

 to Kyle, Schumi!!  


Off to another Hurricanes hockey game this afternoon! Nasty here today- cold and rainy! Some spots north of here got some freezing rain!  After the game, we're checking out some real estate- in case we want to move here in a few years! We really like the Raleigh/Durham area!But, I don't know- we're really attached to our snowblower! 

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## Charade67

So far the snow has been a little underwhelming. We didn’t get nearly as much as we did last time. Unfortunately we got a lot of sleet and freezing rain overnight, so I don’t dare try to drive anywhere today. B is upset because her tap rehearsal got cancelled.

Patty - I used to live in Greenville, NC and would frequently go to Raleigh to shop. Keep the snowblower. You won’t use it as often, but will still need it on occasion.


----------



## Monykalyn

So cold-had to go out a bit for today to our club's storage unit. Was warmer yesterday with snow chances! Chickens were out though-as long as it isn't wet they come out. 
Patty-looks like a fun weekend!


Sue M said:


> Anyone ever watch the Red Green show?


Yes LOL!


Sue M said:


> I survived my procedure today, glad that’s behind me


 I see what you did there! Glad it is over.

I had craving for chocolate cake last night (must be from knowing about Kyle's chocolate cake), so attempted a mug cake. Was ok and hit the spot.

Laundry day, and stuff for work and stuff for meetings for club...trying to decide if I am ambitious enough to make dinner tonight-can always throw stuff in pressure cooker 

At least Las Vegas will be a bit warmer-another chance for snow here Saturday.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - I used to live in Greenville, NC and would frequently go to Raleigh to shop. Keep the snowblower. You won’t use it as often, but will still need it on occasion.



Darn! I figured it could be our lawn decoration! 

Charade- hope the weather improves for you! 

We return home tomorrow.  Looks like the temps will rise this week, but next weekend we head into the deep freeze!! Single digit low temps!! Ick!!




Monykalyn said:


> At least Las Vegas will be a bit warmer-



Yay! Have fun!! I'd say can't wait to hear about Vegas, but I guess they say "What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas!"

Going out for some seafood tonight!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels back home Monday for you pattyw 
Hang on to your snowblower for a few more winters

Hope all the homies had a great weekend

For those that got snow, hope this is the last bad storm this season _


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> When I lived in NC I never knew about the lantern festival. I’d love to go sometime.
> 
> 
> When I lived in Marietta it was Life Chiropractic college. I understand it is an actual university now.
> 
> I napped too much this afternoon and now I can’t sleep. The downside of a snow day.


Yes, that’s the one he went to!


----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday morning everyone...….

Dull, grey and slightly rainy...….and it is cold, but no polar vortex threatening the apocalypse has hit us yet...….weather folks love to be dramatic...…..although mainland Europe has certainly been hit so badly this year. Thankfully family and friends in Germany and Switzerland are all ok.....

No cooking tonight as it`s the boys birthday......pizza!!!!!

And just realised I don't actually have an outfit for my nephews wedding in March up in Scotland......will need to think about that one. It`ll be cold so will need an outfit with a  jacket of sorts.....

Anyway have a great Monday.....and glad you enjoyed some chocolate cake Monyk…….just hits the spot sometimes.


----------



## macraven

It’s kyle’s 25th bd

Hope his day will be exciting 


We know he will have Carole’s flourless chocolate cake







All born in January should grab a fork and try Kyles cake!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Well, we didn’t get a. Lot of snow, but we do have ice. I just texted my boss to see if any clients are coming in this morning.

Happy birthday to Kyle!


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you mac and Charade...….still can`t believe he`s 25!!! 

Yep, plenty of cake for everyone......it is rather large!!!! Think it`ll take them a couple of days to eat this one.....although I am always amazed by how quickly it does disappear!!! 

And I never have any more than a sliver......not really a fan as it`s so incredibly rich, but it is gorgeous for chocolate fans!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I had to pop in before work to wish Kyle a ...oh to be 25 again  hope he has a fantastic day 

Time to get ready to go...I have to drop Danielle off at Trey's place so he can take her to get her car out of the shop.  Then it's off to work.  

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Boss hasn’t responded to my text. I’m not sure if I should go to work or not.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Boss hasn’t responded to my text. I’m not sure if I should go to work or not.


_Boss probably did not answer as might not be at work 

It’s a sign that you get the day off work ...._


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Boss probably did not answer as might not be at work
> 
> It’s a sign that you get the day off work ....


I decided to go in and boss was already there. She complained that her first client hadn’t responded to her text message. 
First 2 clients of the day cancelled. I could have slept in.


----------



## bobbie68

HI SANS family.... It was a cold and busy weekend for us. Friday afternoon Brian and Charlie went to a concert and Liv and I went to dinner and saw Bumble Bee. It was such a good movie for the franchise. I think it is up there as one of the best ones. I was glad Liv enjoyed it. Saturday was up early ran errands and cleaned up. We were out of the house after lunch to make our way to Massachusetts. We went shopping at a natural discount store. Lots of good prices for my expensive stuff. We went to dinner at our favorite restaurant however, I had read some mixed reviews about it going down in food quality and unfortunately they were right. I don't think I will go back there again. It was too expensive for the quality of food. The hot tub was fabulous as usual. We came home and had a brownie pizza for Charlie's birthday and watched the Shining. It was his choice. Yesterday was catch up in the house, the days are just flying by. It was a great weekend for the us and the teens.

We are going to have our temps drop with the arctic chill coming in this week. We may have a storm by Sunday. I will keep my fingers crossed.

Schumi Happy Birthday to Kyle...The pizza and cake sound like a great meal for a birthday....Glad your weather is not as bad as they say.

Lynne the pics are so nice to see thanks for sharing. I hope your cruise is great and the weather holds for you. I have never been to Key West but would love to one day. I have heard nice things about it.

Charade Glad that you didn't get to much snow. I know here we are keeping our fingers crossed with not much. We don't want to make up snow days in June. That stinks about the clients cancelling and you are at work already.

Sue Glad that your  test is behind you I know that is a relief!!

Patty I enjoyed your pics....How nice that you got to do an adult weekend and having a great time! Brian and I still look at each other strangely when we just go to dinner alone, not sure how it will feel with a no kid vacation... We haven't done much in NC but would like to explore there one day! I hope the trip home went well. We are getting ready for that arctic air coming to our area too this weekend. Stay warm, and use your  for lap warmers.

Welcome Spike

Monykalyn I hope you have a great trip to Vegas. I haven't been there in over 20 years...I never thought about a mug cake. It sounds like a nice quick way to satisfy a craving. I hope it stays dry so your chickens will come out. I hope you had a good dinner!!

Mac I hope you are feeling good and the weather is good. 

Keishashadow I hope your air fare for Hawaii works out soon for you. I have never been to Hawaii but have heard nice things about it. It sounds like a great trip! A long trip though in the air!!

 Tink, Robo,  and all the rest of the SANS family! I hope everyone has a  great Monday!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Another sunny day here in mid to high 40s. I’ll take it. The plants are so confused as we’ve had higher than norm temps, in some spots the crocus are coming up, the trees are budding, crazy!  

Going to see Vice today. 

Happy birthday to Kyle and Charlie!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks bobbie and Sue..........

Bobbie.....glad you had such a lovely weekend........and happy birthday to Charlie......think I missed another birthday!! Love The Shining........fabulous movie!



Pizza is gone......and they were delicious........we all ate far too much....then they had room for my chocolate cake.....I honestly don’t know how they both had room for it! And big slices too........cake will last till Wednesday though as it is big.

Someone got him a Rubix Cube as a joke gift........he’s never used one before.........I told him back in the 80’s I could only ever do one side.......and showed off again and did manage.......one side......I never did progress any further......and don’t want to cheat and look at the solution on the Internet.

That’ll keep him out of mischief for hours!!!

Supposed to be sleety snow on Thursday.........may get weekly grocery shop on Wednesday........then hibernate......

I’m such a wimp.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I had to pop in before work to wish Kyle a ...oh to be 25 again  hope he has a fantastic day
> 
> Time to get ready to go...I have to drop Danielle off at Trey's place so he can take her to get her car out of the shop.  Then it's off to work.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



Vicki......I missed you popping in there!!

Thank you.....will pass your greeting on to him.....he certainly enjoyed his gifts and food.....always sucks to work on your birthday......

Hope your day goes quickly and hope you’re doing ok too........


----------



## Charade67

Most of our snow and ice is gone already. B’s school is on a 2 hour delay tomorrow. There is a potential for more snow this coming weekend, but we will probably just get more rain.

Bobbie - It sounds like you had a really nice weekend despite the disappointing dinner. I’m not sure what we will do if we have to make up snow days. B’s school ends in May.

Sue - I find it amusing that you are having warmer temps than we are. Today it was around 35 and cloudy.

Schumi - Ah, the Rubik’s cube. I was so terrible at that. 

B got another college acceptance today. The school actually called her to let her know. She should be getting something in writing in a few days. Then we can make it Facebook official. This  one is a small, local, women’s college. She went to a weekend event event there last year and really liked it.


----------



## macraven

_Charade 
Glad your snow is gone now
Let’s hope your temps get warmer this week

We had decent weather up until today
It all turned cold and will stay that way for next 3 days

Doesn’t Lynne return back home this week?
Maybe Tuesday or Wednesday?

Bet she won’t be wearing shorts when she does return home

Good night homies
I’ll leave the light on just in case anyone drops in here later tonight 
_


----------



## schumigirl

Colder for Charade and mac...….never fun!!! Oh Charade we`re having a ball with that Rubix Cube......I`m trying to work out how to do two sides......lol....so far I`ve failed.....I thought I was doing well with one side!!! 

Today has to be our last milder day as it`s to turn cold Thursday.....

Enjoying a lazy day at home......although got our guy coming this afternoon to replace all the hardwood sills in the garden room with new ones......that`ll be dusty!!! He`s fabulous though...real old style carpenter who takes tremendous pride in his work. He`s the guy that we get to do everything in here.....very reliable too. Never lets you down. 

Not much else going on..….I`ve made chicken noodle soup for lunch and grilled sandwiches......dinner is chicken thighs in a bbq, maple & dark spicy balsamic sauce....sounds odd but it`s gorgeous.....

I like to get food sorted early in the day...….

Have a great Tuesday.....


----------



## macraven

_Lunch plans sounds good Carole 
Hope there is bacon in the grilled sandwiches_


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning SANS...I have been up for awhile and just helped everyone get out of the house for the day! It's getting colder here and my old bones don't like it.




schumigirl said:


> Not much else going on..….I`ve made chicken noodle soup for lunch and grilled sandwiches......dinner is chicken thighs in a bbq, maple & dark spicy balsamic sauce....sounds odd but it`s gorgeous.....



That sounds really good I love anything with balsamic. I agree I like to have food business done early but don't always get too. Enjoy your meals, they sound delicious!

Mac nice to see you posting...and yes bacon sounds good but for me turkey bacon!

We have a scholarship fair at school tonight. I am not sure what it entails but they will have some folks from local scholarship committees. I hope it goes well.

The storm for the weekend is coming it is just a matter of will we get a wintry mix or lots of snow.

Have a great day


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Happy belated birthday to Schumi’s son Kyle


----------



## Robo56

Been busy here for past few days. Will be cooler here today with high of 66. It was 51 when I woke up this morning.



Charade67 said:


> B got another college acceptance today. The school actually called her to let her know. She should be getting something in writing in a few days. Then we can make it Facebook official. This one is a small, local, women’s college. She went to a weekend event event there last year and really liked it.



Congratulations to B on her acceptance letters.....it will be nice for her to get to choose the college she really likes to attend.




schumigirl said:


> I`ve made chicken noodle soup for lunch and grilled sandwiches.



Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy....I bet the pizza and chocolate cake were yummy yesterday too.

Trying to pick a few days to go up for Mardi Gras. Might do it around end of February to celebrate my birthday and Mardi Gras. We did that last year and we really enjoyed the floats and had a fun time. 

Neighbor across the street said she has never been to see the Harry Potter Parks at Universal so I’am planning to take her up for a couple of days to just do the Potter Parks with her.

All those that are in winters storm paths stay warm and safe.

Hope Lynne and her son are having a great cruise.

Sending get well wishes to all our Sans family who are sick 

 Schumi, Mac, Keisha, Lynne, monyk, Pattyw, Tink, Charade, Bobbie68, Sue m, buckeev and all other Sans family I missed.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Belated birthday to Kyle!! Happy 25th!!



bobbie68 said:


> Stay warm, and use your  for lap warmers.



Ha- good idea! There's enough of them to keep my whole body warm!



Robo56 said:


> Trying to pick a few days to go up for Mardi Gras. Might do it around end of February to celebrate my birthday and Mardi Gras. We did that last year and we really enjoyed the floats and had a fun time.



Love Mardi Gras at UO!!  We'll be there mid February!

Happy Tuesday all!! Cold and dreary here! Had a great weekend in N Carolina! But always nice to be back home!

 everyone!!


----------



## bobbie68

pattyw said:


> Ha- good idea! There's enough of them to keep my whole body warm!



 .... I have enough to keep two bodies warm


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> .... I have enough to keep two bodies warm






 We're very lucky! Those little angels warm our hearts and bodies!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We have sunshine today. Yay!! B’s school is on a 2 hour delay due to ice. I woke up this morning, saw that it was 6:00 and said “nope”. I set an alarm for 9:00 and went back to sleep.



schumigirl said:


> dinner is chicken thighs in a bbq, maple & dark spicy balsamic sauce....sounds odd but it`s gorgeous.....


 That actually sounds really good. 



bobbie68 said:


> The storm for the weekend is coming it is just a matter of will we get a wintry mix or lots of snow


 I think it might be headed my way too. The local weather is reporting the possibility of a wintry mix this weekend.



Robo56 said:


> Trying to pick a few days to go up for Mardi Gras. Might do it around end of February to celebrate my birthday and Mardi Gras. We did that last year and we really enjoyed the floats and had a fun time.


 That sounds like a good plan. I would love to go to the parks in February. 

My cat is not a lap warmer. He will sit next to me, but will not sit on my lap. He just isn’t a cuddler.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> Yay!! B’s school is on a 2 hour delay due to ice. I woke up this morning, saw that it was 6:00 and said “nope”. I set an alarm for 9:00 and went back to sleep.



I love two hour delays...Get some extra sleep and don't lose the day...Glad you had one.

Congrats on B's acceptance letters . We only have gotten 1 back. The  two in Florida I hear are back logged so not sure when. I feel bad Liv is anxious every day waiting. She wants to have her decision done soon. I don't think it is going to be that easy though with our plan. We will see.

I hope we both miss the storm and it  goes out to sea.



Robo56 said:


> Trying to pick a few days to go up for Mardi Gras. Might do it around end of February to celebrate my birthday and Mardi Gras. We did that last year and we really enjoyed the floats and had a fun time.
> 
> Neighbor across the street said she has never been to see the Harry Potter Parks at Universal so I’am planning to take her up for a couple of days to just do the Potter Parks with her.



That sounds like such a great trip! It is so nice to share it with someone for the first time! Have fun planning


pattyw said:


> We're very lucky! Those little angels warm our hearts and bodies!!



I agree 100%


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Lunch plans sounds good Carole
> Hope there is bacon in the grilled sandwiches_





Chicken, bacon with a tiny bit of full fat mayonnaise.........even healthy sandwiches have to be nice.....and low fat mayo just isn’t worth it........full fat or nothing!!!



Robo56 said:


> Been busy here for past few days. Will be cooler here today with high of 66. It was 51 when I woke up this morning
> 
> Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy....I bet the pizza and chocolate cake were yummy yesterday too.
> 
> Trying to pick a few days to go up for Mardi Gras. Might do it around end of February to celebrate my birthday and Mardi Gras. We did that last year and we really enjoyed the floats and had a fun time.
> 
> Neighbor across the street said she has never been to see the Harry Potter Parks at Universal so I’am planning to take her up for a couple of days to just do the Potter Parks with her.
> 
> All those that are in winters storm paths stay warm and safe.
> 
> Hope Lynne and her son are having a great cruise.
> 
> Sending get well wishes to all our Sans family who are sick
> 
> Schumi, Mac, Keisha, Lynne, monyk, Pattyw, Tink, Charade, Bobbie68, Sue m, buckeev and all other Sans family I missed.



Thanks Robo........yes, it was all lovely......dinner was good last night too!!! 

Hope your weather didn’t go too low...I know you love the heat too!!

Have fun planning your Mardi Gras Trip........we are so looking forward to two weeks in March....plan to visit MG a few times this trip......loved it last year!! Must get our pics out again and have a look back........and sounds like a lovely trip with your neighbour......you’ll both have so much fun....taking someone who has never seen it all before will be magical..........

Hope you’re doing good..........



Our joiner has finished the new hardwood sills on the garden room......and hardly any mess at all........they look lovely....needed replacing. Such a nice guy and we’re so lucky to have him. 

Turning cold here already..........out tomorrow to pick up some clothes I’ve ordered and need to send my aunts 80th birthday card off to NY as it’s next week.......hope it gets there in time. Should have gone in the post today but we stayed in. 

Getting hungry and at least an hour before dinner..........


----------



## tink1957

I just got off the phone with Universal reservations trying to cut the last night of our 8 night stay and was informed that I would have to pay current rates for any changes  which would save me a grand total of $6 so I told them to keep it as is.  Now I can stay as long as I like on our last day since we have a 4 PM check in time at AKL.  It still ticks me off that I'm paying for 2 rooms that day but what can you do? 

Carole, I had chicken vegetable soup for lunch...trying to keep my new year's resolution to eat healthy...I'm on day 2...wish me luck

Robo, sounds like a fun getaway for mardi gras...hope you have a wonderful trip.

It's turning cold here...temps in the 30's this morning, 20s tonight, highs in the 60s Friday and Saturday then back in the teens Sunday night...what a roller coaster of weather.

Hi to mac, keisha, patty, monyk, squirlz, charade, bobbie, sue, tgrgrl, and welcome to our newest homie spike 

Lynne and son are hopefully basking in the tropical sun with umbrella drinks in hand 

Have an awesome day everyone


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Vicki......I missed you popping in there!!
> 
> Thank you.....will pass your greeting on to him.....he certainly enjoyed his gifts and food.....always sucks to work on your birthday......
> 
> Hope your day goes quickly and hope you’re doing ok too........


Yeah, my oldest dd thinks her birthday is a national holiday lol. Hates working on it!


----------



## Sue M

Charade if it makes you feel better today was 36 lol!  The sun has made an appearance and temps dropped. But early morning and late afternoon we’ve had a bit of marine fog along the ocean inlet and river.
Congrats to B!  Is she taking the small local school?

Schumi we had Pizza today, for lunch, you must have put it in my mind. There is a NY pizza place that recently opened in my town, and they nailed it. Chef is from Brooklyn, lol. There’s noting better than a NY Pizza, yum. DD and I split lunch special, 2 slices and a drink.
Hope you don’t get much snow Thursday.
The news coming out of GB is pretty wild right now. Was watching BBC today!  Buckle up!
I hope your Aunts card gets there in time. I swear sometimes I feel like our international mail goes by pony express. 
Bobbie The Shinning   Hope storm isn’t too bad.

Robo. Oooo Mardi Gras sounds fun way to celebrate your birthday.

pattyw I have 2 lap warmers. My Yorkiepoo likes my lap. And if I’m laying down on the sofa the Cocker is my hat!

Tink yes I heard about that. I had booked 3 adults, incurring the extra adult charge, but then one daughter got a new job and couldn’t come.  I phoned and was told same thing, any changes and rate turns into current rate. Ridiculous. I wasn’t changing dates, or room type, only # of people. She put me on hold, came back and said ok, they’d take extra charge off just this once, and no change to room rate, except drop extra charge.  Of course I could have done it at arrival at check in. But I wanted it settled. Ugh.  I wonder if you would get a different answer calling back and getting someone else.  Or asking for a manager. 

I went to movie to see Vice yesterday. It was very interesting. We all (went with 3 friends) thought it was good, if a little disjointed at times.  Next I want to see The Mule, love Clint!  And The Upside.  On the Basis of Sex too. Ruth BG,  should be interesting.

Dinner tonight was Instant Pot Pork Chops with HK Onion Gravy.  Didn’t do much today, had to get dog food, banking, and went for afternoon dog walk enjoying the sunshine.

Tomorrow helping out in our church for a bit in the morning (bagging up bread for our food bank) before meeting a friend for coffee (Starbucks) and a catch up!

Lynne looking forward to more photos of trip when you return!

Have a good night Sans Family!


----------



## Lynne G

Eek. Long day in store, noisy Miami, but hey.  Awesome time, had the best weather.  Then back to reality and sorting out why I can’t get into my email.  Probably way too much spam over the last 5 days.  Oh well.  Reality indeed.  

And seems I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for older one to wake up.  We are taking express check out, so should be outta this boat by 7:30am.

Marvel cruise into the Bahamas, with a short stop in KW, and mid 70’s and mostly full sun every day.  Captain said we had the best day at Castaway Cay then all other cruises had in the past 3 weeks.  Rain that was to come in the afternoon went south of the island, and thus, sun for most of the 70’s day.  And the 78 degree water did not stop us from enjoying a nice lazy swim.  Though that rather large fish, with a pretty yellow tail, came swimming right next to our waists as we stood there for a minute. Nice thing about clear water, you can see it coming and stop in place.  

Pictures to come.  Need to wake older one and finish the last of the little packing we left to do.

Wednesday’s camel is on vacation right now.  He may return momentarily, like lunchtime if I need to wait for food.  

Have a wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Squirlz

I was just looking at our pictures and I remembered the wierdest thing on Men in Black.  About half the time we ride it we get a single rider.  I hate it but what can you do.  So I end up in the middle.  Well this woman on my right doesn't even pick up the zapper!  She just SAT there.  So strange.

Another time Rick (Agent R) hopped in with us and gave us some tips.  Also our very last ride it stopped and the lights came on.  Sat for a while then eventually drove out.  Unfortunately the targets quit working as well or else we finally would have maxed out!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Hello from Key West.  

More to come when little one shows me how to make smaller for the Dis.

Hope all are doing well, and Birthday wishes to Tink’s DD.  Sorry I am late, but hope her birthday was great, even though she had to work.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all........

Squirlz......I do that sometimes.......Tom and Kyle like me to go on with them, but it bores me rigid.....so I just sit and look around me......except once, when I did pick up the gun, didn’t try a jot......and beat them both! They’ve never forgiven me for that........

Quiet day today........

Picked up 2 new dresses and a few other things too......... Had lovely lunch out with Tom and the lady who runs the restaurant knows us well and automatically asked if I wanted my usual large Chardonnay........lol......she looked at us strangely when I said we were doing Dry January........don’t think she believed us..... Pepsi was fine.....

It is getting colder but not too bad. 

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.........


----------



## Squirlz

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 375896
> Hello from Key West.
> 
> More to come when little one shows me how to make smaller for the Dis.
> 
> Hope all are doing well, and Birthday wishes to Tink’s DD.  Sorry I am late, but hope her birthday was great, even though she had to work.


Our favorite place!  Just before sunset our friend Dominique does a show with his trained cats.  He's down by the pier by the Margaritaville resort.  Tell him Paul and Molly say hi!


----------



## Lynne G

Squirlz, we did see that act when we stayed in KW last year.  We had just stayed until 3:30pm on our cruise.


----------



## macraven

_I read about that cat act about a year ago

Sounds like something I would really enjoy
Thanks for sharing that picture!


Carole, think of it this way...
You have less than a half of a month to go and you can have your wine back then

And when those days are up, you should have a couple of them to reward yourself for having strong will power 
And Tom can have his beer while you get your fun drink
Maybe I should do your countdownto get you closer to end of the month

You’ll like the way I do count downs 

I mtend to give of it a couple of days at a time to help my friends reach your goa
Remember when it is January-31 there it is really feb 1 here _


----------



## Sue M

Schumi good job on dry January!  I don’t even remember doing MIB, we didn’t last time we went. Such odd seating, 3 in a row?  Last time we were on Forbidden Journey we had a single rider who sat down right between us. Odd. 

Nice pic of the ship in port Lynne. I hope seeing the camel didn’t mean you had to wait too long for your food!

Squirlz great pic of the cats.  Was that in Mallory Sq. at sunset?  When we were there walking around Mallory Sq looking at all the performers I kept hearing a woman call Sue, I kept walking thinking it was another Sue.  Then a more insistent call, Sue!  Thinking to myself it can’t be me, but I turned around anyway more out of curiosity.  But standing there was a woman from my neighbourhood and for awhile we worked in the same school. It’s a small world!  

Hope everyone had a good hump day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> Carole, think of it this way...
> You have less than a half of a month to go and you can have your wine back then
> 
> And when those days are up, you should have a couple of them to reward yourself for having strong will power
> And Tom can have his beer while you get your fun drink
> Maybe I should do your countdownto get you closer to end of the month
> 
> You’ll like the way I do count downs
> 
> I mtend to give of it a couple of days at a time to help my friends reach your goa
> Remember when it is January-31 there it is really feb 1 here _



Yep.....we`re doing ok......and honestly not missing alcohol.....the way some expect we would!!! 

And we`re thinking of doing Dry February too...…..we need to lose some weight!! Always love a countdown though!!



Sue M said:


> Schumi good job on dry January!  I don’t even remember doing MIB, we didn’t last time we went. Such odd seating, 3 in a row?  Last time we were on Forbidden Journey we had a single rider who sat down right between us. Odd.



Yep, we`re doing good...although a few barmaids and friends are surprised.....lol...…



We have snow. And it is freezing. Really cold wind out there. 

Went out for  grocery shop and hurried home with half of what we needed....yep, it was that cold. Just called my mum and she has sunshine......but cold too. 

Got a chicken cooking.....Kyle wants chicken noodle soup and a grilled cheese sandwich for dinner tonight....so will use some of the chicken for that and I`ll have a grilled chicken, brie and cranberry sandwich with Tom. Easy dinner tonight...…

Have a great Thursday...……….


----------



## Lynne G

Freezing cold.  Yep, enjoying that now.  House felt cold when I arrived after midnight.  Woke up this morning, house said 53 inside.  What?  What's wrong with the heater?  Oh, it's been not working for a couple of days.  Sigh, why is it me that has to deal with it?  Our service guy opens at 7am, counting the minutes.  And yeah, hello car, I know it may be icy out.  26 out during my commute.  At least seems warm enough in here.  And yes, heated seats and 80 on the car heater.

Uneventful flight, with a waking up double bump landing.  Oh well, safe at home is all that counts.  

And joy, snow to come, with a nice freezing rain Sunday into Monday.  16 is the high on Monday.  

But, you know, another week is almost history.  Yep, today is Thursday, and the only day I work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems since Monday is a holiday here, why not take Friday off.  That's the plan.

So, thirsty Thursday it is, and tea is needed, like now.  Hope your coffee is hot, your tea is too, and all give a toast to this not so toasty Thursday.





And Schumi, yep, the month is more than half over already.


----------



## pattyw

Welcome home Lynne!  Sorry to hear of furnace issues!! Ours stopped working last weekend while we were in N Carolina! Luckily, Troy was home and the furnace guy came over within a few hours to fix it! 

BRRRRR!!!12 degrees right now!! Not looking forward to the storm headed our way this weekend! But, I went to the grocery store to stock up on supplies!! Saturday and Sunday will be stay at home days, lounging in our pj's and watching some tv!! I guess that sounds not so bad after all! But- would certainly rather be lounging in the sun!

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  

 

 

 


 



Sending the warm sunshine to all who are cold 

We have had the heat on here at night for past few nights......needed it as it has been in upper 40’s at night. Supposed to be 73 here today.



schumigirl said:


> Have fun planning your Mardi Gras Trip........we are so looking forward to two weeks in March....plan to visit MG a few times this trip......loved it last year!! Must get our pics out again and have a look back........and sounds like a lovely trip with your neighbour......you’ll both have so much fun....taking someone who has never seen it all before will be magical..........
> 
> Hope you’re doing good..........




Hi Schumi .....I called and made my reservations for end of January and end of February. We had such a great time enjoying Mardi Gras last year......crossing fingers to be able to get to ride float and throw out some beads this year.....will see how that goes. Universal does such a great job with the floats during Mardi Gras. Kind of sad no Celebration of Harry Potter this year.

We still have a residual cough, but seems this respiratory stuff hangs on a bit. 

Hope you all are recovered and doing well.




tink1957 said:


> Robo, sounds like a fun getaway for mardi gras...hope you have a wonderful trip.



We loved it last year.....Looking forward to enjoying Mardi Gras again this year. Sorry to hear about the issue with the cancellation of the night at the end of your stay.




Sue M said:


> Robo. Oooo Mardi Gras sounds fun way to celebrate your birthday.



Couldn’t think of a better place to celebrate my birthday. Universal is my happy place. 




Lynne G said:


> Hello from Key West.



Lynne nice to hear you made it home safely......Thank you for sharing your pictures from your vacation. Hope you get your furnace issues sorted.




Squirlz said:


> Our favorite place! Just before sunset our friend Dominique do



Nice pic squirlz.....Key West is a fun place. 

To all Sans family who are ailing get well soon 

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 375973
> 
> View attachment 375971
> 
> View attachment 375970
> 
> 
> View attachment 375972
> 
> 
> 
> Sending the warm sunshine to all who are cold
> 
> We have had the heat on here at night for past few nights......needed it as it has been in upper 40’s at night. Supposed to be 73 here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Schumi .....I called and made my reservations for end of January and end of February. We had such a great time enjoying Mardi Gras last year......crossing fingers to be able to get to ride float and throw out some beads this year.....will see how that goes. Universal does such a great job with the floats during Mardi Gras. Kind of sad no Celebration of Harry Potter this year.
> 
> We still have a residual cough, but seems this respiratory stuff hangs on a bit.
> 
> Hope you all are recovered and doing well.



I will take your sunshine Robo ……..although our snow seems to have stopped and sun is out but we are in the minuses with wind chill. Not nice...…

Glad you got both trips sorted out...always nice to get them in order. And hope the final remnants of your virus clears up soon......this one has been a real doozie for anyone who`s had it......we are on the mend finally thanks......no coughing but still catching up on lost sleep...….

Naps are good...….


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Today has turned into an interesting day. The weather forecast said that it was supposed to rain this afternoon. On my wat to pick B up from school it started snowing. It is a very light snow right now, but some of it is sticking. 



bobbie68 said:


> Congrats on B's acceptance letters . We only have gotten 1 back. The two in Florida I hear are back logged so not sure when. I feel bad Liv is anxious every day waiting. She wants to have her decision done soon. I don't think it is going to be that easy though with our plan. We will see.



What FL schools didshe apply to? B applied to FSU. She doesn’t really want to go there tough. She only applied to humor her father. 

Lynne - Welcome back.


----------



## schumigirl

Did I miss Lynne coming home? Welcome home Lynne........

Hey buckeev.........

Charade hope the snow doesn’t last too long for you.....


We are in the minuses again.......I think -2 here.......too cold for me!

Almost bedtime........and craving guacamole?????

Time to get up from the kitchen table.........


----------



## Sue M

Stay warm all of you in the freezing weather!  Our sunshine is gone for awhile, the rains from California have moved up the coast to us,  and winds expected to come by Saturday. I hope power doesn’t go out.  It’s torrential out there right now. 

My dishwasher is giving up on me. Not draining or completing some cycles. Have to call repair guy first thing in the morning. Hope I don’t need a new one, not a fun way to spend our $$.  Need new kitchen taps as well. 

Going out to dinner with girlfriends tomorrow (Friday night). Two of them are having birthdays. Italian place. 

It will be a quiet weekend with all the rain & winds. Good weekend to hunker down in front of the fireplace!


----------



## schumigirl

Have a lovely evening Sue....a night out with friends is always lovely....oh good luck with the dishwasher.....yep, not a fun way to spend money......although I have to admit to being very happy with our new one....hope your weather isn't as bad as predicted.


We have a gorgeous but absolutely freezing day.....we were -4 this morning and barely above freezing now. But, the sun is brilliant and the sky is blue...….

We took our friends dog for a walk this morning along the beach.....it was too cold if I`m honest. Even she looked at us like we were nuts when we let ourselves in and said walkies......lol.....she was curled up in her basket all warm......when we took her back and cleaned her off, she went straight into her basket and friend said she`ll sleep all day now......I know how she feels!!!! 

Lunch was large hot chocolate with cream, extra cream and marshmallows in beachside café bar...…..not so healthy....but gorgeous.....

Have a great Friday all....….


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Glad you got both trips sorted out...always nice to get them in order. And hope the final remnants of your virus clears up soon......this one has been a real doozie for anyone who`s had it......we are on the mend finally thanks......no coughing but still catching up on lost sleep...….
> 
> Naps are good...….



Thanks Schumi......I like naps too.

Sign up for the AP holders to ride the Mardi Gras floats and throw out beads started last night. I sighed up for the three days I will be there end of February so maybe will get one.

I also saw they extended time the AP lounge area will be there.

Hot chocolate with marshmallows sounds yummy.....always nice to have a cup when it’s cold outside.



Sue M said:


> Going out to dinner with girlfriends tomorrow (Friday night). Two of them are having birthdays. Italian place.



Have a great night out with your friends Sue.



Sue M said:


> My dishwasher is giving up on me. Not draining or completing some cycles. Have to call repair guy first thing in the morning. Hope I don’t need a new one, not a fun way to spend our $$. Need new kitchen taps as well.



We had to replace our dishwasher at our other home a couple of years ago. We bought a Bosch and it is so nice and quiet. Our other one was very noisy.

Trying to get through all my Outlander books. I bought them all a couple of years ago and read up to half of the 6th book in the series “A Breath of Snow and Ashes” then stopped. We have been watching the series during its seasonal releases. So I got them out again and I’am going to try and go through them all again to get back to were I stopped and then finish the books. Don’t recall why I quit reading them exactly.



To all the Sans family have a great Friday.


----------



## Robo56

Wanted to share some information for those of the Sans family that enjoy Astronomy.

The “Super Blood Wolf Moon Eclipse “ happens this Sunday start time on east coast is 11:41pm.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Today is cleaning and errand day for me. I've been to the grocery and now I need to start some house cleaning.  I'm seriously thinking about going back to the store where I bought B's bookcase and seeing what they have in wooden pantries.  My kitchen is very small and the cabinet space in limited. Once we get all the dishes and cookware into the cabinets there is no room left for food. Right now we have one of those inexpensive, assemble it yourself cabinets, but I would like something more substantial. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade hope the snow doesn’t last too long for you.....
> 
> 
> We are in the minuses again.......I think -2 here.......too cold for me!



Most of the snow is already gone. We only got a coating this time. We are headed for some really cold temps this weekend, but still not as cold as yours. I think it is supposed to get down to 12 degree on Sunday. 



Sue M said:


> My dishwasher is giving up on me. Not draining or completing some cycles. Have to call repair guy first thing in the morning. Hope I don’t need a new one, not a fun way to spend our $$. Need new kitchen taps as well.


 Is it sad that I really wish mine would break down? I really don't like mine, especially the little basket that holds the silverware. It still works though and I can't really justify spending the money on a new one. 



Robo56 said:


> The “Super Blood Wolf Moon Eclipse “ happens this Sunday start time on east coast is 11:41pm.


That looks really cool. I will probably check it out if I am awake. Hope we have a clear night.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, another crazy week here.  Just wanted to shout out a happy birthday to this guy 

 Today and chilling, waiting for 3rd storm this week to blow thru. A foot plus of snow is doable, not loving the accompanying ice storm on either end of it they are forecasting.

Will read back thru to catch up but hope all are warm and happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Not warm,but dry.

3 inches of snow, then a deep freeze.  Weather guy said ice skating rink roads by tonight.  That is fine, not going anywhere. 

Have to buy a new heater, and now using space heaters to keep warm.  Never a dull day being a home owner.

Four day weekend, why yes it is.

Spent the morning doing wash, and keeping warm until new heater on Thursday.

Almost time to pick up little one.  Hehe, DH asked why she can’t walk home, if we have to pay for her gym membership.  Priorities, ya know.  Or, hey baby, it’s cold out there. 

Big hello to all the homies, including snail feeling Buckeev. 

I need to ask little one to resize my pictures so all you homies can see some all our fun.


----------



## macraven

_Hooray for Friday !!

Not that it really matters to me as I don’t punch a time clock anymore

But many of you are working and look forward to weekends off 

Yes our Buckeev is a man of limited words 
Always nice to see him drop in here


Hope all the homies are doing fine _


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....who’s birthday did I miss???

Robo.....ours is a Bosch....we like that make. Or Miele.....both stood us well over the years. Hope you get a place on the floats one night! And yes, the blood moon looks interesting.......Kyle was talking about it the other night that it was soon. 

Charade the new dishwasher we have doesn’t have a basket.....it has a top shelf you don’t really notice for all the cutlery......I wasn’t sure before I got it....but it’s so much better than the basket. 

Hey Lynne.......keep warm!!! 

Hey Mac..........yep, same for me......no work to think about is fabulous!!! 



Not as cold here tonight......we have 2c...34F. And no snow. House is cosy though. 

Another weekend with no set plans.....don’t plan to go out anywhere tomorrow as it’s still going to be cold.....so, will have a day in.....may get round to clearing out the shelves in the office......my unofficial temporary library that I want back where it belongs in the small family room at the back of the house......my book cases are all still there waiting to be fillled up again....long Story!!! 

Have a great weekend all........


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Friday! See Lynne has to come back to real world.  Think friends of ours were on that cruise- marvel day at sea?  
And ugh sounds all are getting pounded with cold and snow.  

After 2+hour delay finally made it to Las Vegas. Got here just after noon instead of 930ish am like planned. And it was the 545am flight that had issues- I could slept longer lol!  Meant DH missed the convention yesterday, so he was up in time to at least get in a full morning before it’s over at noon.  
60’s and sunny today and tomorrow. View from 72nd floor at Bally’s.  Room is pretty spacious and quiet.  Had pad Thai on Fremont street last night- at place recommended by a local (that we met at Stagedoor-apparently locals like this little dive bar, cheap drinks!). So good!  
So we are here for the convention, but also is DH’s Friends 50th bday and they are here with group of friends - will be spending time with all them rest of weekend. Had cocktails at The Chandelier in Cosmopolitan yeasterday, and went through bellagio conservatory: celebrating year of the Earth pig. Think we are going to dinner with them and other convention/work friends tonight.  And last night was friends of ours from our town and sertoma club last night in town- we actually went to dinner and Fremont with them. Lunch and maybe some gambling in a bit.

And on the home owner front- hope the heater gets fixed and dishwasher sorted out. Our garage door opener motor apparently decided to go out as we left. It’s the one for the big door, so the the little door for the third stall works, which is where middle dd parks.


----------



## Spike101

I very much seem to be coming down with a cold, been sneezing all day, lets hope it passes.

And just heard that one of my flatmates (I live with 2 actors) has got a lead role in a Netflix series, so chuffed for him, wont go into details about the series though, so please dont ask! (Even the lovely lot that you are!)


----------



## schumigirl

Love the pictures MonyK.......have a wonderful time there.......there’s always something waiting to go wrong with our homes isn’t there!!! 

Spike........wouldn’t have a clue of their shows as we got rid of Netflix ages ago.....never watched anything on it! But congrats to him.....hope your cold doesn’t last as long as everyone’s seems to last......ours started Dec 10th in Orlando and only just got better......got an appointment for legs waxing on Tuesday, and lady who does it has had a cold since mid December that won’t go away......feel better. 

Hoping this cold spell will kill all nasty bugs hanging around! 



Definitely staying in tomorrow we have decided.........thanks to @angryduck71 we plan to have a Bob Hope day.......The Ghost Breakers (classic) and The Cat and the Canary in the afternoon.........

Almost bedtime here again.......another hour or so and we’ll be snoozing!


----------



## macraven

_Woot!
Lynne has a 4 day weekend
Hope you get heat soon as your area has a cold wave again

Charade, hope your weather improves and no more snow 

Sue, guess you have joined the dishwasher club
If you need to buy something, it’s a shame it needs to be an appliance and not something fun


Monyk, I noticed that large mirror in your pictures 
If I had that room and I woke up during the night, I might scream seeing a person in that mirror


Spike, hope you don’t get sick so close to your vacation 
Sending mummy dust to you so you won’t pick up any icky bugs

Keisha, snow !!!!
Now you will be stuck on top of your ridge
Hope your weather improves quickly

Robo, always get tickled when I see minion pictures

Schumi, you know more about Netflix than I do

I’ve never watched anything on it


Hope I have not missed any homies in my shout out
If I did, I blame it on my headache
But will get your shout out next time_


----------



## Spike101

macraven said:


> Spike, hope you don’t get sick so close to your vacation
> Sending mummy dust to you so you won’t pick up any icky bugs



44 days to go, best to get it done and dusted now, I didnt get a single cold last year, I usually get one a year, so I've got off lightly!


----------



## Sue M

Just getting ready to go for dinner but a quick stop in first. 
Robo, good stuff. But sounds like for me the eclipse will happen around 3am!  Ugh..

Repair guy came this morning. Says bottom motor is dead. Waiting for estimate on how much new motor will be. I’m arguing with husband about new one. He wants to get a new one, lol. He says, you can probably get a good one for $600  men!  Totally clueless. More like $1000 for a nice one. Which is why I want to keep mine!  It’s a kitchenaid stainless tub, 3 level wash. It’s really quiet. Tall tub. 

Schumi the store I was in had only 1 Bosch on the floor. Tub was stainless but bottom of tub was plastic or whatever the material is. I’ve never seen that before, strange. I will continue looking. 

Monykalyn 72 floor yikes!  Glad you got there ok. Did you have problem with long airport security lines?  I hear many TSA are calling in sick. 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

We had no issues with airport security or customs either on our trip.

Ah, snow is gone for now, tomorrow night into Sunday is our storm arrival. Chance for more snow, sleet, and freezing rain.  Nice.  Then deep freeze for Monday. Good thing many have off that day. 

Hunkered down, under the covers.  Space heaters are around the plumbing, as frozen, blocked pipes are not an expense we want to incur.  Send mummy dust that we go through until Friday, with our house having no other issues.  We have lots of blankets, and I actually put socks on.

Lovely that it is only a Friday.


----------



## macraven

_Definitely sending you mummy dust Lynne for no issues while you wait for your heating system to be replaced 

I thought I read some pages back it was today it would be fixed

Did it get delayed or maybe I dreamed it was today

When we bought our first house and closed the day before thanksgiving back in 1985, we got the beds set up at ten that night

Absolutely thrilled we had a home finally 

The next morning we woke up at 7 and the house was freezing 

In the house for less than 14 hours and woke up to no heat 
Furnace was old and broke down
We had a 5 month old, 2year old, a
3.5 yo and a 6 year old 

I was so Cold
But my babies were crying as they hurt so bad due to being cold

No service work was open thanksgiving day so it was two nights of no heat 
Outside temps were in the low teens was very cold also you know how awful it can be when your furnance breaks down

Hope you are not miserable without heat

Tomorrow our temps will be 61 and rain all day_


_

Hope you can all stay warm
Tonight 

_


----------



## Charade67

Took an unintended long nap late this afternoon. Now I’m going to be awake for the next several hours. 

Got B’s second official college acceptance in the mail today. She should find out about the third school on January 31.



keishashadow said:


> Today and chilling, waiting for 3rd storm this week to blow thru. A foot plus of snow is doable, not loving the accompanying ice storm on either end of it they are forecasting.


 Yikes. I hope it isn’t as bad as the predictions. 



Lynne G said:


> Have to buy a new heater, and now using space heaters to keep warm. Never a dull day being a home owner.


 Sorry to hear that. Why do appliances pick the worst possible times to die?



schumigirl said:


> Charade the new dishwasher we have doesn’t have a basket.....it has a top shelf you don’t really notice for all the cutlery......I wasn’t sure before I got it....but it’s so much better than the basket.


That sounds interesting. Do the utensils just lay flat on the shelf?



macraven said:


> Charade, hope your weather improves and no more snow


 Thanks. We had a really nice day today, but it is supposed to rain for the next 2 days and then get really cold. There is the possibility for more wintry weather next Thursday/Friday, but it’s still way to early to know for sure. 

For some odd reason I can’t do anymore quotes. 

Sue - I hope the repair cost isn’t too bad and you get to keep your dishwasher. 

We are probably going to be terminating Netflix at the end of this month. Dh started an Amazon Prime membership. Tonight he discovered episodes of the old show The Saint. I think I know what our next binge watch is going to be.


----------



## Sue M

Spike101 said:


> I very much seem to be coming down with a cold, been sneezing all day, lets hope it passes.
> 
> And just heard that one of my flatmates (I live with 2 actors) has got a lead role in a Netflix series, so chuffed for him, wont go into details about the series though, so please dont ask! (Even the lovely lot that you are!)


That cold is making the rounds. My older daughter has been battling it for weeks.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Definitely sending you mummy dust Lynne for no issues while you wait for your heating system to be replaced
> 
> I thought I read some pages back it was today it would be fixed
> 
> Did it get delayed or maybe I dreamed it was today
> 
> When we bought our first house and closed the day before thanksgiving back in 1985, we got the beds set up at ten that night
> 
> Absolutely thrilled we had a home finally
> 
> The next morning we woke up at 7 and the house was freezing
> 
> In the house for less than 14 hours and woke up to no heat
> Furnace was old and broke down
> We had a 5 month old, 2year old, a
> 3.5 yo and a 6 year old
> 
> I was so Cold
> But my babies were crying as they hurt so bad by beefing cold
> 
> No service work was open thanksgiving day so it was two nights of no heat
> Outside temps were in the low teenai was very cold also you know how awful it can be when your furnance breaks down
> 
> Hope you are not miserable without heat
> 
> Tomorrow our temps will be 60 and rain
> 
> 
> Hope you can all stay warm
> Tonight
> _


Oh that’s awful having no heat in winter. And so cold. We had a very bad windstorm years ago and there were massive power outs. We were without power for 4 days. Thankfully we had a gas water tank so could have hot showers, and a wood stove in basement rec room.
Lynne hope you get things sorted soon..

Dinner was wonderful. Good food and good friends.


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> 44 days to go, best to get it done and dusted now, I didnt get a single cold last year, I usually get one a year, so I've got off lightly!



That was the first cold I`d had in years!! And hope you don't get the nasty version going around and it clears quickly.....



Lynne G said:


> We had no issues with airport security or customs either on our trip.
> 
> Ah, snow is gone for now, tomorrow night into Sunday is our storm arrival. Chance for more snow, sleet, and freezing rain.  Nice.  Then deep freeze for Monday. Good thing many have off that day.
> 
> Hunkered down, under the covers.  Space heaters are around the plumbing, as frozen, blocked pipes are not an expense we want to incur.  Send mummy dust that we go through until Friday, with our house having no other issues.  We have lots of blankets, and I actually put socks on.
> 
> Lovely that it is only a Friday.



Oh Lynne....couldn't imagine being that cold in the house!!! mummy dust sent......



Charade67 said:


> That sounds interesting. Do the utensils just lay flat on the shelf?
> 
> We are probably going to be terminating Netflix at the end of this month. Dh started an Amazon Prime membership. Tonight he discovered episodes of the old show The Saint. I think I know what our next binge watch is going to be.



Yes, they lay flat and in little grooves so they don't move around....I wasn't sure but it is fabulous....no more being stabbed by a rogue knife I haven't seen sharp side up.....and the shelf is the width and depth of the dishwasher so it holds loads of cutlery and other utensils......very happy with it. 

We have Amazon Prime too.....we never watch that very much either.....I guess I might be too fussy with tv shows. 



macraven said:


> _Definitely sending you mummy dust Lynne for no issues while you wait for your heating system to be replaced
> 
> I thought I read some pages back it was today it would be fixed
> 
> Did it get delayed or maybe I dreamed it was today
> 
> When we bought our first house and closed the day before thanksgiving back in 1985, we got the beds set up at ten that night
> 
> Absolutely thrilled we had a home finally
> 
> The next morning we woke up at 7 and the house was freezing
> 
> In the house for less than 14 hours and woke up to no heat
> Furnace was old and broke down
> We had a 5 month old, 2year old, a
> 3.5 yo and a 6 year old
> 
> I was so Cold
> But my babies were crying as they hurt so bad by beefing cold
> 
> No service work was open thanksgiving day so it was two nights of no heat
> Outside temps were in the low teenai was very cold also you know how awful it can be when your furnance breaks down
> 
> Hope you are not miserable without heat
> 
> Tomorrow our temps will be 60and
> Next the bottom
> Falls pit as rain
> For
> 14 hours will fall
> Hopefully no snow
> 
> 
> Hope you can all stay warm
> Tonight
> _



Oh my goodness!!! That sounds dreadful......and where you were it must have been awful!!! 




Bacon has been demolished this morning...…..along with a croissant....bit of tidying and housework out of the way and started to clear all my books back to where they belong.....we made a start.....that`s it...….

Since we bought this cordless vacuum cleaner I haven't used it once...well, maybe once...but Tom loves it!!! Every day or every other day he`s running over the carpets we have.....And it does such a good job cleaning the carpets we do have...someone told me it didn't clean their carpets very well......oh dear...can`t imagine what their carpets must be like...then she told me she had dogs and cats that all shed hair!!!! yep, that might be why...…pet free zone in this house....and when my friends dog visits which isn't often, she stays in room we have no carpets...…but we aren't untidy or messy so I doubt it needs vacuumed as often as he does it. But.....saves me doing it......

Apart from some laundry, not much going on today. Doubt we`ll need lunch after a large and late breakfast....and dinner is steak tonight......Kyle`s request. 

Have a great Saturday....……...


----------



## macraven

_So no bacon was saved for the homies this morning?_


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yum.

Restocked the kitchen yesterday.  And used the oven to heat up the kitchen. 

Thanks for all the wishes.  Monday will be the hardest.   14 out is the high, with a wind chill feel like 0.  We put space heaters inside the middle of the house to help with keeping the pipes from freezing.  The heater service was nice enough to move their schedule around and have it done on Thursday.  Seems like a long time, but a busy time of year for heating issues, and parts that need to be ordered, that take a few days. Mac, that was a horrible failing heater experience.  I am a little miffed that heaters now generally have a 20 year life span.  This one we put in a year or so after we moved in, as the air conditioner bit the dust, and required a new heater to go along with it.  Both are almost 30 years old, so guess what will be replaced in the Spring?  Thankfully, can wait, and pay for it later.   

So a quiet Saturday here, with rain failing.  At least it is above freezing today, seasonable 38 is the high.  I will take cold rain over the freezing rain and sleet we are to enjoy later in the evening, with the worst to happen overnight.  Seems our highways posted signs warning no trucks permitted on them, from midnight tonight until 1pm Sunday.  Recovering a car that crashes is bad enough, a truck, involved, even worse.  You won’t see me out during that time, so I wouldn’t know if a truck  disregards that warning anyway, but I will if the news gets wind of it.  We were lucky, on the drive to Miami and back, the only accident we saw, was on the other side of the highway, an overturned truck.  A local in Miami told us, there are always accidents on the highways we were using. I will say, the Friday ride down was quicker, as we had quite a good amount of traffic from Miami until just past Ft. L., on Wednesday.  

MonyK, that would be neat if your friends were on the same cruise. Not my favorite stops, as we had done Bahamas twice before, but a fun cruise with all the characters.

Time for tea.  And a snuggle in the blanket.  Then maybe a quick grocery trip.  Seems the stocked kitchen does not have enough stuff that little one enjoys eating.  There is always one picky eater.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne I’ve been watching the weather channel and it looks horrible for where you are

Hope you can manage until Thursday for the work to be done 

Six more days of using space heaters seems like forever doesn’t it


It looks bad for many of our homies here 
Many will have snow and cold temps for quite a few days

Just read our temps will change tonight _

_No snow for us but rain will continue for days here

Hope all the homies can stay warm and safe_


----------



## pattyw

Hunkering down here! Light snow today and then heavy snow and winds tonight into tomorrow! I bought groceries and cleaning supplies! Have plenty of booze!! We're going to have a fun time eating, cleaning, and drinking!! I'm not moving until Tuesday morning!!

We're expecting a foot of snow! But, we have great plows and salters so the roads will be fine once they clear them!

Lynne- hope the heater gets in soon!!

Monyk-  Lovely pictures of Vegas!


 Big shout out to all the others here!!
26 days until Orlando! We arrive on Valentine's Day!!

Have a great Saturday all!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _So no bacon was saved for the homies this morning?_



  Oops!!!



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Yum.
> 
> Restocked the kitchen yesterday.  And used the oven to heat up the kitchen.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes.  Monday will be the hardest.   14 out is the high, with a wind chill feel like 0.  We put space heaters inside the middle of the house to help with keeping the pipes from freezing.  The heater service was nice enough to move their schedule around and have it done on Thursday.  Seems like a long time, but a busy time of year for heating issues, and parts that need to be ordered, that take a few days. Mac, that was a horrible failing heater experience.  I am a little miffed that heaters now generally have a 20 year life span.  This one we put in a year or so after we moved in, as the air conditioner bit the dust, and required a new heater to go along with it.  Both are almost 30 years old, so guess what will be replaced in the Spring?  Thankfully, can wait, and pay for it later.
> 
> So a quiet Saturday here, with rain failing.  At least it is above freezing today, seasonable 38 is the high.  I will take cold rain over the freezing rain and sleet we are to enjoy later in the evening, with the worst to happen overnight.  Seems our highways posted signs warning no trucks permitted on them, from midnight tonight until 1pm Sunday.  Recovering a car that crashes is bad enough, a truck, involved, even worse.  You won’t see me out during that time, so I wouldn’t know if a truck  disregards that warning anyway, but I will if the news gets wind of it.  We were lucky, on the drive to Miami and back, the only accident we saw, was on the other side of the highway, an overturned truck.  A local in Miami told us, there are always accidents on the highways we were using. I will say, the Friday ride down was quicker, as we had quite a good amount of traffic from Miami until just past Ft. L., on Wednesday.
> 
> MonyK, that would be neat if your friends were on the same cruise. Not my favorite stops, as we had done Bahamas twice before, but a fun cruise with all the characters.
> 
> Time for tea.  And a snuggle in the blanket.  Then maybe a quick grocery trip.  Seems the stocked kitchen does not have enough stuff that little one enjoys eating.  There is always one picky eater.



Oh my Lynne......I can see why you’re not looking forward to Monday! I’d work late if I was you......it’s no fun bejng cold! 



Well, little surprise today.....been looking at flight prices for December.........  yep, not good.......but Tom said oh heck let’s just get them booked........

So.......no need to tell me twice........so we’re booked for December........11 nights and will be at RPR again......

Usually when we book a trip we celebrate with champagne.......or Prosecco...lol......but it’s ginger beer or Pepsi tonight..........darn this Dry January.........

Hope everyone’s enjoying a lovely Saturday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Hey a toast to more fun times is great with any drink.  It will be the end of January before ya know it Schumi.

Phone says snow from 5 pm today until 9 am tomorrow.  Windshield wipers up and I had bought a shield for my windshield, so I will try it around dinner time, before the snow comes.


----------



## Squirlz

Going to have to get the snow blower out.  Only for the second time this winter though.  We've been lucky.


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> Going to have to get the snow blower out.  Only for the second time this winter though.  We've been lucky.



Same here, Squirlz! It's been mild so far! But sounds like the snowblower will get a workout this weekend! Stay warm!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Janet....who’s birthday did I miss???
> 
> Robo.....ours is a Bosch....we like that make. Or Miele.....both stood us well over the years. Hope you get a place on the floats one night! And yes, the blood moon looks interesting.......Kyle was talking about it the other night that it was soon.
> 
> Charade the new dishwasher we have doesn’t have a basket.....it has a top shelf you don’t really notice for all the cutlery......I wasn’t sure before I got it....but it’s so much better than the basket.
> 
> .......



Well I pulled the plug and got a new dishwasher. Sneaky husband. He says let’s just go to Lowe’s and look. 
I ended up with a Bosch. Looked at the one with that top shelf, I thought it was interesting. But it was only model with that option. Lowe’s had a deal of no tax for Bosch that was stainless steel tub. That model didn’t have all stainless tub. Bottom wasn’t,  so excluded from the no tax. So I had to go with another model. Also got 15% off installation. 
I guess sometimes husband is right  about when motor goes may as well replace.

Robo glad to hear another good review on Bosch. I looked online for reviews too, and it gets top marks for reliability and quietness. 
I loved the Outlander books. At first I worried the series wouldn’t live up to the books, but think they’re doing a great job. But it’s nice to read the book first, the show can’t possibly go into all the details the book does.


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz & Pattyw snow blower was the best thing I ever bought!  Sure beats shoveling. On the west coast we tend to have more of the wet heavy snow, so have to go out and keep up with it several times.

Spike101 feel better!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Well I pulled the plug and got a new dishwasher. Sneaky husband. He says let’s just go to Lowe’s and look.
> I ended up with a Bosch. Looked at the one with that top shelf, I thought it was interesting. But it was only model with that option. Lowe’s had a deal of no tax for Bosch that was stainless steel tub. That model didn’t have all stainless tub. Bottom wasn’t,  so excluded from the no tax. So I had to go with another model. Also got 15% off installation.
> I guess sometimes husband is right  about when motor goes may as well replace.
> 
> Robo glad to hear another good review on Bosch. I looked online for reviews too, and it gets top marks for reliability and quietness.
> I loved the Outlander books. At first I worried the series wouldn’t live up to the books, but think they’re doing a great job. But it’s nice to read the book first, the show can’t possibly go into all the details the book does.



Hope you’re happy with the new dishwasher! 

We do like Bosch and this one is excellent......we had a few to choose from but glad we chose this one.....it’s ultra quiet and dishes and glasses sparkle like new......and the cutlery tray on top I am so impressed with!! I think our old one was just ready to be replaced. To be honest seems like none of them really last beyond 4-5 years.......by that time I’m fed up looking at them and don’t mind getting a new one.....

I have the Outlander series, but haven’t got around to reading them yet......watched some of the first series, but need to muster some enthusiasm to get back into it..... 




Went to book our rental car for March.....forgot we hadn’t done it yet!!! ...but the site went down so have to wait till tomorrow now....can’t believe we forgot. We have May and September booked, will do December tomorrow too. 

No snow or frost, just very cold. But no wind thankfully. Facing the North Sea can be unpleasant when that winds blows in from Siberia....I think it sees my home up there and aims straight for it! Or so it seems! 

Another hour or so till bedtime for us.......hope your Saturday has been fun filled!!!


----------



## Lynne G

We have snow.   So impressed with my car windshield cover, which also included covers for the side mirrors.  Hope it works, and was easy to install.  

Chinese for dinner.  Figured their hot mustard would keep me warm.  Well, at least my sinuses are clearer now, LOL.

Here is hoping we all get just a dusting of snow, and warmer temps to melt and dry all before the deep freeze sets in.  

And yes, milk, bread and ice cream bought.  French toast for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Squirlz & Pattyw snow blower was the best thing I ever bought! Sure beats shoveling. On the west coast we tend to have more of the wet heavy snow, so have to go out and keep up with it several times.



Thankfully, this storm is bringing light,fluffy snow- bot LOTS of it!!  Yep- that wet,heavy snow can be a back breaker shoveling-even just the stairs!



Sue M said:


> Spike101 feel better!



Yes- hope you're better soon!



schumigirl said:


> No snow or frost, just very cold. But no wind thankfully. Facing the North Sea can be unpleasant when that winds blows in from Siberia....I think it sees my home up there and aims straight for it! Or so it seems!



Stay warm!! We're getting the whole package here! Snow, frigid temps, and high winds!! 



Lynne G said:


> And yes, milk, bread and ice cream bought. French toast for breakfast tomorrow.



Yum!! 

Snow is still falling! About 5 inches so far- but the worst has just begun! We've been watching some movies, doing some wash, and cooking a lot! It's actually been fun!! Time for some drinks! 

Have a great evening all!!

Healing wishes for those feeling under the weather!

Warm wishes for all of us stranded inside by the snow storm!

Well wishes to those in warmer places and on vacation!


----------



## Sue M

Charade I just got Amazon Prime awhile ago. Watched Man In The Hightower. It was very good. There are a few other series I have my eye on that look good. My husband likes the Car show, can’t remember name! Lol. 

Schumi I wish Lowe’s had the 3rd rack in the 300 series.  I know some in that series has it, but not at Lowe’s. Guess I’m doomed to live with the baskets!  I can see how handy the rack would be.  But I’m sure the one we ordered will be good.  
A winter walk along the beach even if cold sounds lovely. 
When is your May trip?  Congrats on Dec booked!
I had Perrier and white grape juice with dinner tonight, not doing Dry January just realized I ran out of wine!  And haven’t restocked after the holidays. 
Hope you enjoy reading the Outlander series!

Lynne yes nothing like that hot mustard to clear out the sinus lol!  Probably help you to stay warm too!  Glad security lines weren’t long for you. 
Do you have one of those electric throw blankets?  My daughter has one, she likes it because her area is the Rec room in the basement. It’s a finished basement but the heat doesn’t seem very good down there. So she uses a space heater to help and snuggles in the electric throw blanket. 
Glad your windshield cover works well.  

Mac, yup I’ve joined dishwasher club. It was just too expensive to replace motor on our Kitchenaid.  Didn’t make sense to put that much $ into a 10 yr old washer. I would have preferred putting that money into something more fun to be sure!  Did you ever find the RPH toiletries?

Well it’s Saturday night and no rain or high winds yet. Hope I didn’t just jinx myself!  The full moon is beautiful, wish I could stay up for eclipse, but 3 AM, I know if I set alarm to watch I won’t get back to sleep. 
After we got back from Dishwasher shopping and Costco I ate my left overs from my Italian dinner and napped. So exhausting that dishwasher buying is, lol. Hope I can sleep tonight. 

Those in the snow belt, be safe. So glad we haven’t had any snow here this winter (yet). We live on a steep hill, and driving can be dicey.  But now that I’m retired if it snows I don’t have to go out, risking life and limb yay.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........hot mustard sounds like the perfect thing to warm you up!! Love a bit of spice........enjoy your French toast!

Patty.......sounds like a fun day....it’s nice having a day like that.....we did yesterday too....but of cleaning then a marathon of old black and white movies......may do the same today if we don’t need to go out.

Sue........run out of wine....... I don’t understand that expression....... we have a huge walk in cupboard maybe 3m by 3 or 4m, not sure of the exact size.....shelved out for bottles and we use that for our wine and liquor......my friends jokingly and affectionately call it our wine cellar.......they’re so funny!!!! Or think they are at times  so running out is nigh on impossible....thankfully......although I haven’t ventured in there this year yet!!  I like white grape juice with soda water.......we had ginger beer and squeezed fresh limes last night. I want to read the Outlander series, but it’s time I never seem to have......I’m still trying to finish Stephen King Doctor Sleep Kyle got me for Christmas..........

I’m sure you’ll love the dishwasher.......anything new is nice. We arrive on May 8th for 14 nights.....are you there in May??? I’m quite excited as one of my best friends and her family are going to overlap with us at some point so we can meet up for a meal......hopefully!!! They have a villa in Davenport for three weeks......

Hope your weather stays decent.



Dull, cold and grey outside today, although sun is trying to stream through the deep cloud in bits.......we have 2c...around 34f, but no wind....seems very still outside.

Need to check if we need any groceries......if we don’t I’ll happily stay in again.......we have hundreds of dvds to fill our time.......we have a gazillion channels on tv and there’s never anything I want to watch.......but I’m not a huge tv watcher. One of my friends is a huge tv soap watcher.......so is my mum......and they ramble on about folks as if they were real......so boring!! But they enjoy it.....I could live happily without all these tv channels......

So, Sunday again......have a rib roast for dinner tonight.....we all enjoy that......

Have a great day........


----------



## Sue M

Schumi we leave as you arrive almost!  Our flight home is on May 9. Are you staying at RPH?


----------



## macraven

_Sue I’m still looking for those hotel
products

I’m starting to wonder if they grew legs and walked out of the house 
Or if Mr Mac did some “cleaning “
in the bathroom closet

I’ll keep looking for them!

Watching weather channel and glad I moved away to the south


Not great here but much better where we are away from Lake Michigan 

Need to do a grocery run sometime today

Of course bacon is the first item on my list to get

Stay warm homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, we are at Sapphire in May...….two people we know leave the 9th too....we miss one by hours as their fight back to LA is early hours on the 9th and we arrive late afternoon on the 8th so won`t see them......always the way!! 

mac....enjoy that bacon!!! 


Beautiful day here now....but popped my head out the utility room door and it is freezing cold despite the sunshine...….won`t be popping my head out again today.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  With a Southeast wind, the ice and snow line moved just North of us, so rain, heavy at times, with a thunderstorm mixed in there is today.  Worrisome, as almost 50 by noon, and 20 out by dinner.  Patty, we will be hunkered down tonight into tomorrow too.  Frigid temps and blustery wind is our tonight and holiday Monday.  Glad we will all be home to ensure pipes do not freeze. 

Lazy Sunday, and that is fine with me. And yes, Sue, we do have an electric throw that we usually use in our family room, as it too seems cooler in the winter, as has lots of windows.  We have a good handful of space heaters, some from my Dsis.  So we are making due, and will be glad to be enjoying a new heater later this week. Our February is usually the coldest month for us.  This has been an less than usual cooler January.  Most of the days so far, have been below our seasonal average temps. 

Off to make french toast.  And tea.

Have a super Sunday all.  Hope those homies not feeling well, feel better soon, and all are either enjoying some fun, or counting down to it.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> I had Perrier and white grape juice with dinner tonight, not doing Dry January just realized I ran out of wine! And haven’t restocked after the holidays.



Sounds good! even without wine!



schumigirl said:


> if we don’t I’ll happily stay in again.



Same here! 



macraven said:


> Stay warm homies!



Yep- staying in with the heat turned up!!



Lynne G said:


> Lazy Sunday, and that is fine with me.



Best way to do Sunday!

9 degrees out with a wind chill of -6 I think we have about 8-10 inches of snow so far. Our snow plow guy has been here twice. Joe has to get out with the snowblower today to do by our stairs and his car! Only two cars can go in the garage. Roads are pretty clear, but no traffic is going by! We're all inside. Looks like most of the flights out of Buffalo were cancelled this morning. 

Pancakes, bacon, breakfast potatoes, & hash on the menu this morning. We'll throw in some fruit for the healthy part! Another day of pj's, tv, and some housework. 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 













schumigirl said:


> Almost bedtime........and craving guacamole?????



When I read that it made me think about the good guacamole they have at Cheesecake Factory.




macraven said:


> Robo, always get tickled when I see minion pictures



Me too........the minions have a way of putting a smile on your face for sure.




Sue M said:


> That cold is making the rounds. My older daughter has been battling it for weeks.



I feel for her...........this has been the virus that keeps on giving.....sending get well wishes her way.




schumigirl said:


> Usually when we book a trip we celebrate with champagne.......or Prosecco...lol......but it’s ginger beer or Pepsi tonight..........darn this Dry January.........



Celebrate anyway you can........finishing plans for trip to Universal is always cause to celebrate 




Sue M said:


> Robo glad to hear another good review on Bosch. I looked online for reviews too, and it gets top marks for reliability and quietness.
> I loved the Outlander books. At first I worried the series wouldn’t live up to the books, but think they’re doing a great job. But it’s nice to read the book first, the show can’t possibly go into all the details the book does.



I really like our Bosch it is so quiet....my other dishwasher sounded like a small jet taking off when it was started.

They have done a great job with the series and Sam Heughan and Caitriona Balfe have wonderful onscreen chemistry.




pattyw said:


> We're getting the whole package here! Snow, frigid temps, and high winds!!



Wow......hope it’s not to bad. Having plenty of food, cocktails and movies makes the winter days more manageable.


My cousin texted me last night and they have 6 inches of snow on the ground and more today. Neighbor across the streets hubby flew back to Albany, New York Thursday and I saw in paper today they are predicted to get 1 to 3 feet.

Lynne I’am sorry to hear about your issues with your heating.......That’s a long time to wait to have your heater repaired......Hope you all do ok


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue I’m still looking for those hotel
> products
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if they grew legs and walked out of the house
> Or if Mr Mac did some “cleaning “
> in the bathroom closet
> 
> I’ll keep looking for them!
> 
> Watching weather channel and glad I moved away to the south
> 
> 
> Not great here but much better where we are away from Lake Michigan
> 
> Need to do a grocery run sometime today
> 
> Of course bacon is the first item on my list to get
> 
> Stay warm homies!_


I hear you on the MR. Doing some “cleaning”.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Sue, we are at Sapphire in May...….two people we know leave the 9th too....we miss one by hours as their fight back to LA is early hours on the 9th and we arrive late afternoon on the 8th so won`t see them......always the way!!
> 
> mac....enjoy that bacon!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here now....but popped my head out the utility room door and it is freezing cold despite the sunshine...….won`t be popping my head out again today.


We have a early evening flight on the 9th, our hotel pick up is 4:30. So maybe.....  too bad we aren’t at the same hotel!

Love ginger anything!  

Yes, I’m sure I’ll love the new washer, even without that 3rd tray!  My daughter keeps forgetting the washer is broken and I’ve caugh her a couple of times putting her dishes in!  Kinda like switching cars.  When I drive my husbands suv it has the shifter on the steering wheel but I’m going for shifter (drive, reverse etc) where it is on my car!  We are creatures of habit. 

Stephen King   I would have nightmares!  Before I was married I had a room mate, and I was reading a King book. One night before bed I was looking around for my book. Went into room mates room to ask if she had seen it. She tells me she threw it out cause she got woken up nightly by my nightmares lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Yeah, when something fails, it tends to be not at the best time. 

Glad to hear all are happy with new dishwashers.  Seems my stove is now acting up.  Sigh.  House is not wanting to stay warm.  I will be looking for a new stove after the new heater is in, and working good.  I really need an updated kitchen, but I use the stove every day, so even when I am ready to update all, I won’t mind not replacing a newer bought stove.  

Patty, the snow we did get was fluffy.  So I hope you get cleared out quick, and not work hard to do so.  We too got a snow blower this year.  Guess DH was getting tired of all the shoveling.  

Now having rain, 2 inches to fall today.  Instead of snow totals, we have flood warnings.  Come on sun, shoo those clouds away and dry all up before the polar air arrives later today.  Crossing fingers and toes.  Yesterday was such a gray, dull day.  Today at least seems brighter now. 

Hamburgers for lunch.  Went to the produce place yesterday, it was packed.  So fresh tomatoes, lettuce and peppers bought.  We have potatoes, so either baked or air fried fries.  See what kids want.  They had the left over Chinese from last night.  

Ha, little one just woke up.  I will send her to Patty’s, she is still in her pjs today, so she’d fit right in. LOL. 

Lazy day indeed.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, yes, you never know…..we will be over at RP but maybe not before 4.30.....we always seem to miss folks at times......but if we can say a quick hello we certainly will...…I do like some of Stephen King, but not all of his books.....this one is good though....but I loved The Shining so it`s an ideal follow up to it......

Robo….great minds think alike...….

Yes, celebrating getting a trip planned is always worth celebrating.....even with ginger beer!!!! Yes, Sam Heughan is pretty good in that role......never had the guacamole from CF......hmmm....need to try it......


Sending warm wishes to everyone who is cold...….


Didn't go out today at all, didn't need any groceries so no need.…...rib roast is almost ready....cooked it slow in the AGA.....hoping its as rare as we like it.....Kyle wants mash and Tom wants roast potatoes......just have to do both...…..

I`m starving...….


----------



## Squirlz

Schumi when in September?  We might be going for my birthday.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> Schumi when in September?  We might be going for my birthday.



More or less the whole of September.......lol......we arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd.

Although our last few nights again I think we’ll move over to Sapphire as we love it over there too......

Have you got any dates in mind yet.......


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> More or less the whole of September.......lol......we arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd.
> 
> Although our last few nights again I think we’ll move over to Sapphire as we love it over there too......
> 
> Have you got any dates in mind yet.......


Sometime in the middle...my birthday is the 16th.


----------



## keishashadow

Brrrr didn’t get the big blast of snow.  Probably less than half a foot when all said & done but it’s the temps that are coming & the inches of ice underneath the white stuff that is challenging us today.

Wondering how Patty is doing with snow, DS showed me pics of where there are on Lake Erie, close to 2 feet of snow.  Glad i skipped the trip.

Baking, cooking & cleaning mode last two days.  Last few hours spent prepping my lasagne, will let set up a bit before tossing in oven.  





schumigirl said:


> Janet....who’s birthday did I miss???
> 
> Robo.....ours is a Bosch....we like that make. Or Miele.....both stood us well over the years. Hope you get a place on the floats one night! And yes, the blood moon looks interesting.......Kyle was talking about it the other night that it was soon.
> 
> Charade the new dishwasher we have doesn’t have a basket.....it has a top shelf you don’t really notice for all the cutlery......I wasn’t sure before I got it....but it’s so much better than the basket.
> 
> Hey Lynne.......keep warm!!!
> 
> Hey Mac..........yep, same for me......no work to think about is fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Not as cold here tonight......we have 2c...34F. And no snow. House is cosy though.
> 
> Another weekend with no set plans.....don’t plan to go out anywhere tomorrow as it’s still going to be cold.....so, will have a day in.....may get round to clearing out the shelves in the office......my unofficial temporary library that I want back where it belongs in the small family room at the back of the house......my book cases are all still there waiting to be fillled up again....long Story!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend all........



More of a appreciate Winnie the Pooh day...today is squirrel day.  That’s just nuts



Sue M said:


> Just getting ready to go for dinner but a quick stop in first.
> Robo, good stuff. But sounds like for me the eclipse will happen around 3am!  Ugh..
> 
> Repair guy came this morning. Says bottom motor is dead. Waiting for estimate on how much new motor will be. I’m arguing with husband about new one. He wants to get a new one, lol. He says, you can probably get a good one for $600  men!  Totally clueless. More like $1000 for a nice one. Which is why I want to keep mine!  It’s a kitchenaid stainless tub, 3 level wash. It’s really quiet. Tall tub.
> 
> Schumi the store I was in had only 1 Bosch on the floor. Tub was stainless but bottom of tub was plastic or whatever the material is. I’ve never seen that before, strange. I will continue looking.
> 
> Monykalyn 72 floor yikes!  Glad you got there ok. Did you have problem with long airport security lines?  I hear many TSA are calling in sick.
> 
> Have a good night everyone!



Enjoy that new kitchen beast!



Lynne G said:


> We had no issues with airport security or customs either on our trip.
> 
> Ah, snow is gone for now, tomorrow night into Sunday is our storm arrival. Chance for more snow, sleet, and freezing rain.  Nice.  Then deep freeze for Monday. Good thing many have off that day.
> 
> Hunkered down, under the covers.  Space heaters are around the plumbing, as frozen, blocked pipes are not an expense we want to incur.  Send mummy dust that we go through until Friday, with our house having no other issues.  We have lots of blankets, and I actually put socks on.
> 
> Lovely that it is only a Friday.



Seriously, that is awful to hear re the lack of heat. Hope it’s resolved soon, good attitude I gotta give it to you. Probably would’ve bailed and booked a hotel lol. 





Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Yum.
> 
> Restocked the kitchen yesterday.  And used the oven to heat up the kitchen.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes.  Monday will be the hardest.   14 out is the high, with a wind chill feel like 0.  We put space heaters inside the middle of the house to help with keeping the pipes from freezing.  The heater service was nice enough to move their schedule around and have it done on Thursday.  Seems like a long time, but a busy time of year for heating issues, and parts that need to be ordered, that take a few days. Mac, that was a horrible failing heater experience.  I am a little miffed that heaters now generally have a 20 year life span.  This one we put in a year or so after we moved in, as the air conditioner bit the dust, and required a new heater to go along with it.  Both are almost 30 years old, so guess what will be replaced in the Spring?  Thankfully, can wait, and pay for it later.
> 
> So a quiet Saturday here, with rain failing.  At least it is above freezing today, seasonable 38 is the high.  I will take cold rain over the freezing rain and sleet we are to enjoy later in the evening, with the worst to happen overnight.  Seems our highways posted signs warning no trucks permitted on them, from midnight tonight until 1pm Sunday.  Recovering a car that crashes is bad enough, a truck, involved, even worse.  You won’t see me out during that time, so I wouldn’t know if a truck  disregards that warning anyway, but I will if the news gets wind of it.  We were lucky, on the drive to Miami and back, the only accident we saw, was on the other side of the highway, an overturned truck.  A local in Miami told us, there are always accidents on the highways we were using. I will say, the Friday ride down was quicker, as we had quite a good amount of traffic from Miami until just past Ft. L., on Wednesday.
> 
> MonyK, that would be neat if your friends were on the same cruise. Not my favorite stops, as we had done Bahamas twice before, but a fun cruise with all the characters.
> 
> Time for tea.  And a snuggle in the blanket.  Then maybe a quick grocery trip.  Seems the stocked kitchen does not have enough stuff that little one enjoys eating.  There is always one picky eater.



Never did the drive down to FLL/MIA. Was going to just do a quick, cheap flight on spirit once but changed cruise.  Curious, did you take turnpike or 8
95?  How long did it take?



Squirlz said:


> Going to have to get the snow blower out.  Only for the second time this winter though.  We've been lucky.



Mine still in shed.  Have all my neighbors now using their leaf blowers for smaller snow totals lol Ima trendsetter



Lynne G said:


> We have snow.   So impressed with my car windshield cover, which also included covers for the side mirrors.  Hope it works, and was easy to install.
> 
> Chinese for dinner.  Figured their hot mustard would keep me warm.  Well, at least my sinuses are clearer now, LOL.
> 
> Here is hoping we all get just a dusting of snow, and warmer temps to melt and dry all before the deep freeze sets in.
> 
> And yes, milk, bread and ice cream bought.  French toast for breakfast tomorrow.



Did it work?  If so, please share the info.  Im so sick of scraping windshield



Sue M said:


> Charade I just got Amazon Prime awhile ago. Watched Man In The Hightower. It was very good. There are a few other series I have my eye on that look good. My husband likes the Car show, can’t remember name! Lol.
> 
> Schumi I wish Lowe’s had the 3rd rack in the 300 series.  I know some in that series has it, but not at Lowe’s. Guess I’m doomed to live with the baskets!  I can see how handy the rack would be.  But I’m sure the one we ordered will be good.
> A winter walk along the beach even if cold sounds lovely.
> When is your May trip?  Congrats on Dec booked!
> I had Perrier and white grape juice with dinner tonight, not doing Dry January just realized I ran out of wine!  And haven’t restocked after the holidays.
> Hope you enjoy reading the Outlander series!
> 
> Lynne yes nothing like that hot mustard to clear out the sinus lol!  Probably help you to stay warm too!  Glad security lines weren’t long for you.
> Do you have one of those electric throw blankets?  My daughter has one, she likes it because her area is the Rec room in the basement. It’s a finished basement but the heat doesn’t seem very good down there. So she uses a space heater to help and snuggles in the electric throw blanket.
> Glad your windshield cover works well.
> 
> Mac, yup I’ve joined dishwasher club. It was just too expensive to replace motor on our Kitchenaid.  Didn’t make sense to put that much $ into a 10 yr old washer. I would have preferred putting that money into something more fun to be sure!  Did you ever find the RPH toiletries?
> 
> Well it’s Saturday night and no rain or high winds yet. Hope I didn’t just jinx myself!  The full moon is beautiful, wish I could stay up for eclipse, but 3 AM, I know if I set alarm to watch I won’t get back to sleep.
> After we got back from Dishwasher shopping and Costco I ate my left overs from my Italian dinner and napped. So exhausting that dishwasher buying is, lol. Hope I can sleep tonight.
> 
> Those in the snow belt, be safe. So glad we haven’t had any snow here this winter (yet). We live on a steep hill, and driving can be dicey.  But now that I’m retired if it snows I don’t have to go out, risking life and limb yay.



I’ve been watching that series for years, it’s my go-to travel one on my fire (only time i use it).  Really need to download some more stuff, always forget.



macraven said:


> _Sue I’m still looking for those hotel
> products
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if they grew legs and walked out of the house
> Or if Mr Mac did some “cleaning “
> in the bathroom closet
> 
> I’ll keep looking for them!
> 
> Watching weather channel and glad I moved away to the south
> 
> 
> Not great here but much better where we are away from Lake Michigan
> 
> Need to do a grocery run sometime today
> 
> Of course bacon is the first item on my list to get
> 
> Stay warm homies!_



I’m going to parrot my parents:  If they were snakes,  probably would’ve bit you.  



schumigirl said:


> More or less the whole of September.......lol......we arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd.
> 
> Although our last few nights again I think we’ll move over to Sapphire as we love it over there too......
> 
> Have you got any dates in mind yet.......



Haha love the way you roll.  We’re booked into BWV starting 9/28, move onto to ‘somewhere’ onsite the following Thursday, believe that’s the day after you leave. Know we miss tink yet again.  Things got so hectic, never did get to see Lynne last year either


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. We are having a very lazy weekend.  The highlight of my day yesterday was buying new windshield wipers for me car. 

Sunny day today, but windy and the temps are dropping. I can’t really complain though. At least we aren’t getting any snow.

I think y’all have convinced me to look at Bosch dishwashers when the time comes. Every place I have lived has either been a rental or already had appliances, so I have never had to purchase an appliance until we bought our current house. 

Dh is watching football playoffs. I will probably end up napping. I don’t like one off the four teams, but have no feeling one way or the other about the other three. If I watch the Super Bowl this year it will probably be for the commercials.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yep used the turnpike and only had to ride 95 for a few miles to connect to road to get into port.  3 and 1/2 hours down, with an additional 30 or so minutes stop for gas, food and break at the Port St. Lucy rest stop, both ways.  3 hours 43 minutes back to Universal for a few hours, then Disney Springs for an early Earl dinner and gas topping off, before quick ride to airport.  $12. 71, I think both ways of the 190 miles I think it said when first getting on the turnpike after leaving Universal.  That was what my sun pass account said.  Much better than hooking up with 95 outside of Universal.  I was told by several locals, avoid 95 going South.  

Hey, those on East Coast particularly, if you are a night owl, around midnight, beautiful red moon, red wolf moon, should look large too, as full moon tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....I see WTP now........doh.......thought I’d missed a guys birthday......yep, we fly home on the 2nd.......you need to look at an extra trip in December then........

Charade, Bosch have never let us down......had a few of their products over the years.......but nothing lasts like it used to anymore......(sounds like I’m 105)

Lynne.......our moon was a slight pink when it appeared tonight.....very beautiful. But it’s clouded over again, may have to get up around 5am our time to see if the cloud has cleared and I can see it......will be beautiful. 

I believe last one for two years.......


Had such a lazy day today!! Same as yesterday which is lovely......but ready to get out tomorrow......even for a little while.....groceries and doctor check up. 

No need to think about dinner tomorrow.....plenty of rib roast left to heat up in beef gravy......nice! 

Plan an early night tonight.......still trying to catch up on lost sleep......no napping during the day has been my target.......succeeded today. So should sleep tonight........yawning my head off already.......


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow when I’m in S. Fla I use the Turnpike when possible. I95 is crazy. Every day on the news they’re reporting on a horrific accident on 95. I’ve been going to S. Fla since I was 20. My parents lived in N. Miami Beach, then years after my dad passed away mom moved up to Ft. Lauderdale area (Broward County). Now she lives on the border of Broward and Boca Raton. I don’t bother going into Miami much, since mom moved further north,too long a drive!  But my advice is avoid 95!  

Charade, nothing like first hand experience for appliances!  I googled Bosch as well and it gets high markes for reliability.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yep used the turnpike and only had to ride 95 for a few miles to connect to road to get into port.  3 and 1/2 hours down, with an additional 30 or so minutes stop for gas, food and break at the Port St. Lucy rest stop, both ways.  3 hours 43 minutes back to Universal for a few hours, then Disney Springs for an early Earl dinner and gas topping off, before quick ride to airport.  $12. 71, I think both ways of the 190 miles I think it said when first getting on the turnpike after leaving Universal.  That was what my sun pass account said.  Much better than hooking up with 95 outside of Universal.  I was told by several locals, avoid 95 going South.
> 
> Hey, those on East Coast particularly, if you are a night owl, around midnight, beautiful red moon, red wolf moon, should look large too, as full moon tonight.


Haha, Port St Lucie is our usual stop too between FT Lauderdale and Orlando.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Keishashadow when I’m in S. Fla I use the Turnpike when possible. I95 is crazy. Every day on the news they’re reporting on a horrific accident on 95. I’ve been going to S. Fla since I was 20. My parents lived in N. Miami Beach, then years after my dad passed away mom moved up to Ft. Lauderdale area (Broward County). Now she lives on the border of Broward and Boca Raton. I don’t bother going into Miami much, since mom moved further north,too long a drive! But my advice is avoid 95!



When I lived in south Florida I lived in north Miami for a year then moved to Broward County. I worked in Palm Beach County and almost always took the turnpike. I95 was usually a nightmare.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunday SANS family ... It is cold and wet here. We started our storm about 9 last night woke up to about 3 inches of snow with about an inch of ice on top. In the house today after being out all day yesterday.  The precipitation ended and now working on getting out. It is suppose to be negative degrees tomorrow.. Have to go out shopping for pants for Charlie then back home.

Thank you for the early anniversary wishes. It was Friday and we went out to dinner to an Italian restaurant. The food was amazing. Fried Calamari to start then eggplant parmigiana.

Charade Liv applied for UCF, U of Tampa and she has decided on Eastern Florida State. She has big choices on what she will want to do. It is complicated with moving. I hope B gets her last one soon. Congrats so far

Sue good luck with your new dishwasher. It sounds very nice. I would have made the same choice.

Lynne glad your trip was good. So sorry to hear about your heat. I hope it gets fixed soon witj no other complications.  Stay warm

Mac nice to see your posts. What an awful thing to happen with so many little ones. Glad your weather is better than mine. It is days like this I can't wait to move. I hope your headache is better.

Schumi congratas on another trip in the works. It is always exciting to plan a trip. All your meals sound awesome. I hope you climb out of your cold spell and stay like that.

Monykalyn glad you got to Vegas. Our one trip many years ago we lost almost a day to bad weather. Your trip sounds fun. We enjoyed visiting the different hotels but decided Vegas wasn't our favorite trip. We haven't been back. I think if we did things outside of Vegas we would have liked it more.

Spike I hope your feeling better.

Patty A V day trip sounds great.  I hope you get through the storm good. Your breakfast sounded amazing.

Robo thanks for the minion memes they always make my day I hope your feeling good.

Keisha lasagna sounds great. I do my Italian version then a buffalo chicken one.
Your BWV trip sounds nice, it will be a good time we have visited but never stayed. I wonder if it will be slower with people waiting toll SWE opens.

 to squirlz, tink. Tgrgrl and to all the others I have missed. I hope everyone stuck in bad weather stay safe and warm. Hope sick family feels better soon. Have a great night.


----------



## Charade67

bobbie68 said:


> Charade Liv applied for UCF, U of Tampa and she has decided on Eastern Florida State. She has big choices on what she will want to do. It is complicated with moving. I hope B gets her last one soon. Congrats so far



I had never heard of Eastern Florida State until now. B applied to Florida State University. She doesn’t really want to go there. She only applied to humor her dad. He earned 2 degrees from FSU. She should get that decision on January 31.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> I had never heard of Eastern Florida State until now. B applied to Florida State University. She doesn’t really want to go there. She only applied to humor her dad. He earned 2 degrees from FSU. She should get that decision on January 31.



Honestly I didn't either lol! When I called UCF this week to find out about their on line program. It is an option for Liv for a year while we are here. I figured she could start on line then transfer when we move. UCF has a policy you have to have a two year degree first. The admissions office suggested doing an on line at a partner school then in 2 years she is guaranteed acceptance. This was the only one out of 6 that had a criminal justice program that was interesting. This way she will have an option of that or start here at another college  then transfer.

That was nice she applied for her dad. Good luck by the 31st.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, little one is almost sure where she is going to accept.  I too had to look up Eastern Florida State.  

Little one only applied to in state universities, so while two would have meant travel, two did not.  To be really sure, we are going to visit the one she is almost sure of. I think it will be a good fit for her, and one of my nieces went there, and has talked to little one about how good it was for her.  

Enjoy hearing where B and Liv are going, and what they are majoring in.  Little one is pre med. So, wanted a school with a BS and not a BA, and would help her getting into med school.  All but one of the four that said yes, we thought would be a good match.  The one that first deferred her, then said yes, but DH is very against her going there.  Luckily, that one was an if I cannot get in any where else. Yeah, all the other 3 said yes, and I think, have better programs.  

That wind!  40 mph gusts.  Not going out.  But the bit of sun we got, and the wind, removed much of the wet on the roads.  Good thing.  We too will have a not so nice wind chill temp.  Zero, yes that is right.  Real temp overnight will have a wake up temp of 7.  Joy.  Good thing all can sleep in.  Well, I know DH will be up early, checking on the pipes, making sure the space heaters are okay too.  I don’t like wishing my life away, but Thursday cannot come soon enough.

But hey, a short work week.  Always nice to say, it is Tuesday not Monday, when starting the week.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yep used the turnpike and only had to ride 95 for a few miles to connect to road to get into port.  3 and 1/2 hours down, with an additional 30 or so minutes stop for gas, food and break at the Port St. Lucy rest stop, both ways.  3 hours 43 minutes back to Universal for a few hours, then Disney Springs for an early Earl dinner and gas topping off, before quick ride to airport.  $12. 71, I think both ways of the 190 miles I think it said when first getting on the turnpike after leaving Universal.  That was what my sun pass account said.  Much better than hooking up with 95 outside of Universal.  I was told by several locals, avoid 95 going South.
> 
> Hey, those on East Coast particularly, if you are a night owl, around midnight, beautiful red moon, red wolf moon, should look large too, as full moon tonight.



Sky is clear here now, surprising for winter & the moon is huge, hope it holds



schumigirl said:


> Janet....I see WTP now........doh.......thought I’d missed a guys birthday......yep, we fly home on the 2nd.......you need to look at an extra trip in December then........
> 
> Charade, Bosch have never let us down......had a few of their products over the years.......but nothing lasts like it used to anymore......(sounds like I’m 105)
> 
> Lynne.......our moon was a slight pink when it appeared tonight.....very beautiful. But it’s clouded over again, may have to get up around 5am our time to see if the cloud has cleared and I can see it......will be beautiful.
> 
> I believe last one for two years.......
> 
> 
> Had such a lazy day today!! Same as yesterday which is lovely......but ready to get out tomorrow......even for a little while.....groceries and doctor check up.
> 
> No need to think about dinner tomorrow.....plenty of rib roast left to heat up in beef gravy......nice!
> 
> Plan an early night tonight.......still trying to catch up on lost sleep......no napping during the day has been my target.......succeeded today. So should sleep tonight........yawning my head off already.......



Lol i’ll Be sure to tell the mr we need another trip.  Actually, do have first week in Dec booked yet again as a placeholder.  If I can’t swing a few days at disneyland on way west in April, had thought to do DL that week to see the Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Xmas overlay again.  Yesterday we were asked to go on a group cruise that middle DS’s indoor football team’s owner is organizing - IDK, that’s a bit of a fun bunch for my tastes.



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow when I’m in S. Fla I use the Turnpike when possible. I95 is crazy. Every day on the news they’re reporting on a horrific accident on 95. I’ve been going to S. Fla since I was 20. My parents lived in N. Miami Beach, then years after my dad passed away mom moved up to Ft. Lauderdale area (Broward County). Now she lives on the border of Broward and Boca Raton. I don’t bother going into Miami much, since mom moved further north,too long a drive!  But my advice is avoid 95!
> 
> Charade, nothing like first hand experience for appliances!  I googled Bosch as well and it gets high markes for reliability.



I avoid 95 when driving to Myrtle Beach, actually west, then south from my house to do so, but worth it.  We visit there infrequently now, last few times just booked cheap Spirit fight  and skipped the 10 - 12 hr drive entirely. Older I get, more I hate to drive more than a few hours.



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Sunday SANS family ... It is cold and wet here. We started our storm about 9 last night woke up to about 3 inches of snow with about an inch of ice on top. In the house today after being out all day yesterday.  The precipitation ended and now working on getting out. It is suppose to be negative degrees tomorrow.. Have to go out shopping for pants for Charlie then back home.
> 
> Thank you for the early anniversary wishes. It was Friday and we went out to dinner to an Italian restaurant. The food was amazing. Fried Calamari to start then eggplant parmigiana.
> 
> Charade Liv applied for UCF, U of Tampa and she has decided on Eastern Florida State. She has big choices on what she will want to do. It is complicated with moving. I hope B gets her last one soon. Congrats so far
> 
> Sue good luck with your new dishwasher. It sounds very nice. I would have made the same choice.
> 
> Lynne glad your trip was good. So sorry to hear about your heat. I hope it gets fixed soon witj no other complications.  Stay warm
> 
> Mac nice to see your posts. What an awful thing to happen with so many little ones. Glad your weather is better than mine. It is days like this I can't wait to move. I hope your headache is better.
> 
> Schumi congratas on another trip in the works. It is always exciting to plan a trip. All your meals sound awesome. I hope you climb out of your cold spell and stay like that.
> 
> Monykalyn glad you got to Vegas. Our one trip many years ago we lost almost a day to bad weather. Your trip sounds fun. We enjoyed visiting the different hotels but decided Vegas wasn't our favorite trip. We haven't been back. I think if we did things outside of Vegas we would have liked it more.
> 
> Spike I hope your feeling better.
> 
> Patty A V day trip sounds great.  I hope you get through the storm good. Your breakfast sounded amazing.
> 
> Robo thanks for the minion memes they always make my day I hope your feeling good.
> 
> Keisha lasagna sounds great. I do my Italian version then a buffalo chicken one.
> Your BWV trip sounds nice, it will be a good time we have visited but never stayed. I wonder if it will be slower with people waiting toll SWE opens.
> 
> to squirlz, tink. Tgrgrl and to all the others I have missed. I hope everyone stuck in bad weather stay safe and warm. Hope sick family feels better soon. Have a great night.



Happy anniversary . Must say the lasagne turned out great.  Had to talk myself out of seconds, tomorrow another day



Charade67 said:


> I had never heard of Eastern Florida State until now. B applied to Florida State University. She doesn’t really want to go there. She only applied to humor her dad. He earned 2 degrees from FSU. She should get that decision on January 31.



Every time i hear FSU cannot help but think of the possum/possibly gopher in Splash Mountain. Cracks me up every single time.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Wondering how Patty is doing with snow, DS showed me pics of where there are on Lake Erie, close to 2 feet of snow. Glad i skipped the trip.



Our official total so far is 12.6 inches, but the snow is still falling! We're getting lake effect from Lake Ontario now. Supposed to get about 3-6 more inches by tomorrow! It's 4 degrees right now!  Eeek! Haven't been outside since Friday! Actually, it's been a nice, relaxing weekend! Made some plans for our Disney day on our February trip! Made me feel warmer!



bobbie68 said:


> Thank you for the early anniversary wishes. It was Friday and we went out to dinner to an Italian restaurant. The food was amazing. Fried Calamari to start then eggplant parmigiana.



So glad you had a nice anniversary dinner!



Lynne G said:


> . Always nice to say, it is Tuesday not Monday, when starting the week.



Same here! I'm off tomorrow, too! Weather should be improved by Tuesday.  By Wednesday, it's supposed to be 40 and rain! Weird weather here!

Doing some organizing in the basement! Why do we save all this stuff????? Then, there's Joe- "Well you never know when we'll need that!" I did get him to throw out a lot of junk! Then, there's the stuff I'll get rid of when he's at work!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Our official total so far is 12.6 inches, but the snow is still falling! We're getting lake effect from Lake Ontario now. Supposed to get about 3-6 more inches by tomorrow! It's 4 degrees right now!  Eeek! Haven't been outside since Friday! Actually, it's been a nice, relaxing weekend! Made some plans for our Disney day on our February trip! Made me feel warmer!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you had a nice anniversary dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! I'm off tomorrow, too! Weather should be improved by Tuesday.  By Wednesday, it's supposed to be 40 and rain! Weird weather here!
> 
> Doing some organizing in the basement! Why do we save all this stuff????? Then, there's Joe- "Well you never know when we'll need that!" I did get him to throw out a lot of junk! Then, there's the stuff I'll get rid of when he's at work!
> 
> Have a great evening all!!



Oooh, when is Feb trip?  Mostly @ U this time again?

Is lake frozen over yet near your neck of woods?


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw
You win the prize for worse weather 

Someday in the future you can pass the title of Snow Queen to another homie here

Stay warm _


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> When I lived in south Florida I lived in north Miami for a year then moved to Broward County. I worked in Palm Beach County and almost always took the turnpike. I95 was usually a nightmare.


My parents had a condo in N. Miami Beach on 163rd near Oleta State Park. I used to walk to the beach in Oleta from the condo. Now she’s in Coral Springs in assisted living. When I go down to visit I like to stay in Deerfield Beach.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> My parents had a condo in N. Miami Beach on 163rd near Oleta State Park. I used to walk to the beach in Oleta from the condo. Now she’s in Coral Springs in assisted living. When I go down to visit I like to stay in Deerfield Beach.



We had an apartment in Coral Springs the last 4 years we lived there. B was born at Coral Springs Medical Center.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey bobbie......nice to see you post.........

Janet.......idk.......a cruise with a bunch of football guys sounds like an absolute hoot!!! I’d be tempted.......so we “might” see you in December??? Hope so........



Saw most of the eclipse this morning.......sky was crystal clear and it looked very beautiful....nice to see it. 

Freezing cold this morning, we are in the minuses......will be dressed warmly this morning going out! Got doctor appointment for yearly check, then grocery shopping.......don’t think we’ll do anything else today. 

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> We had an apartment in Coral Springs the last 4 years we lived there. B was born at Coral Springs Medical Center.


It’s a Small World!


----------



## macraven

_Holiday and most off work today

What’s everyone going to do today?

_


----------



## schumigirl

Today`s a holiday in the USA??? 


Oh is it cold here!!! For us anyway......I know we aren't as bad at the NE of the USA and Canada......but jeez.....didn't spend long outside this morning...…

Did buy a whole new set of everyday dishes....well, we had to buy 3 sets as there was only 4 place settings in one box......It`s Denby and a light grey colour…...I like them. Just got fed up with the other set....had them quite a while.

So, Tom has already had them all washed in "his" new dishwasher and put away...…..

Love him being here all the time!!!! He has discovered a new enjoyment of some domestic chores I will happily pass the baton on!!! 

Time for lunch...…...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 








Hubby, neighbors and I were in our backyard last night. Watching the Super Blood Wolf Moon Eclipse. The sky was magnificently clear and stars were gorgeous.



First pic is from observatory on internet others from my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Rats, we had clouds most of the night, but did peak at a nice reddish pink moon, then went to bed.  

Very cold out.  And that wind!  Still here.  Made the wind chills go lower, like -15 to -20 where I am, and my poor Dsis, just north of me, -25 to -30 feel like temps.  Polar air, thank you, not.  LoL

It is a Monday, good morning Robo.  Hope you are feeling well and enjoying a mug or two of coffee this morning.  

Schumi, it is in honor of Martin Luther King, that our country takes a day off to help out in the community.

I like this time of year, September holiday, October holiday, November holiday, December holiday, two January holidays, February holiday.  Then a long wait until a May holiday arrives, but at the end of the month.

Kids have the cruise bug.  Sigh, four adult family by the end of the summer, means no more kid prices.

Enjoy your Monday homies!  

Patty, I hope you are warm and can get out, with no trouble.  Yeah, we too since being home, have started donation bags.  I think it is that time of tear, to start Sprong cleaning early.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Holiday and most off work today
> 
> What’s everyone going to do today?
> _



I have a doctor appointment this morning and then have to go to work. I would much rather stay home. My thermometer says it’s 23 degrees right now. It was 15 when I woke up.

I am a little annoyed at my doctor’s office. I was supposed to have an appointment at 1:00 this afternoon.  I called  last week to confirm it and was told that I didn’t have an appointment scheduled. This appointment was scheduled over a year ago. I have an appointment reminder card from the office. Fortunately they had 10:00 open today.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Oooh, when is Feb trip?  Mostly @ U this time again?
> 
> Is lake frozen over yet near your neck of woods?



We'll be at Universal 2/14-2/18. Yay!!  Just spending one day at Disney. 

I don't think the lake is totally frozen yet, but the temps for the next few weeks may do it! At least that would minimize the lake effect snow!



macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> You win the prize for worse weather
> 
> Someday in the future you can pass the title of Snow Queen to another homie here
> 
> Stay warm _



Thanks! Yep- we're living out the Frozen movie here!! And I look forward to the day I can give that prize to someone else!

Hey- it warmed up this morning- it's 1!! Last night it was below zero



Lynne G said:


> Patty, I hope you are warm and can get out, with no trouble.



Roads are fine- that's one thing we do very well here in bad weather.  We almost NEVER miss work for weather. Just SO COLD 

Having some hot coffee and spending the day doing some paperwork and laundry! Back to work tomorrow!

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo…..nice pictures!!! I did think that first one was yours and was very impressed.....lol.....you caught it well, it`s quite hard to do without a telescope and camera for it. Kyle got some lovely pictures from his.....I just caught the last half of the eclipse...….

Lynne.....nice idea....what do you do for the community?? That sounds like such a good idea.....does everyone do that all over.....haven't heard of it before.....I have heard of MLK of course...didn't realise he had a whole holiday though.



Made the most unhealthy but most gorgeous hot chocolate this afternoon......felt so full after it. But it was so nice 

Leftover rib roast for dinner tonight....reheated in beef gravy......cannot wait for that!!! And on this cold and now dull day checked my countdown and we have only 46 days till Orlando...…..

It was so beautiful this morning, sun was brilliant and everything was white with frost....even though we were below zero, it was gorgeous....and cold!!! 

Is it dinnertime yet...……..


----------



## macraven

Schumi
46 more days
Wahoo!!

You’ll need the sunscreen for sure


My dinner will be BLT and side salad
Don’t feel like being Suzy home maker today so simple meal plans will work for us

Cold here for me also
29 which is really low for us but it isn’t anything like the rest of you are having


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> You win the prize for worse weather
> 
> Someday in the future you can pass the title of Snow Queen to another homie here
> 
> Stay warm _



The ‘grand prize’ nobody wants to win lol




schumigirl said:


> Hey bobbie......nice to see you post.........
> 
> Janet.......idk.......a cruise with a bunch of football guys sounds like an absolute hoot!!! I’d be tempted.......so we “might” see you in December??? Hope so........
> 
> 
> 
> Saw most of the eclipse this morning.......sky was crystal clear and it looked very beautiful....nice to see it.
> 
> Freezing cold this morning, we are in the minuses......will be dressed warmly this morning going out! Got doctor appointment for yearly check, then grocery shopping.......don’t think we’ll do anything else today.
> 
> Have a great Monday..........



I’ve been to FLA with majority of them two different years for their football championship games (& wins!).  They are a fun bunch, too much of it for an old fart like me.  Maybe back in the day I could hang with those big dogs, naw



macraven said:


> _Holiday and most off work today
> 
> What’s everyone going to do today?
> _



#1 attempt to get my feet warm



pattyw said:


> We'll be at Universal 2/14-2/18. Yay!!  Just spending one day at Disney.
> 
> I don't think the lake is totally frozen yet, but the temps for the next few weeks may do it! At least that would minimize the lake effect snow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yep- we're living out the Frozen movie here!! And I look forward to the day I can give that prize to someone else!
> 
> Hey- it warmed up this morning- it's 1!! Last night it was below zero
> 
> 
> 
> Roads are fine- that's one thing we do very well here in bad weather.  We almost NEVER miss work for weather. Just SO COLD
> 
> Having some hot coffee and spending the day doing some paperwork and laundry! Back to work tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



You can celebrate our wedding anniversary for us lol. Did a few trips over the years to do so, was fun.

The stretch between Dec & end of April is looming large for me.  Was tossing idea around to try & see a U concert for long weekend but between crazy high prices & my mom ill lately, probably for the best to circle the wagons.



macraven said:


> Schumi
> 46 more days
> Wahoo!!
> 
> You’ll need the sunscreen for sure
> 
> 
> My dinner will be BLT and side salad
> Don’t feel like being Suzy home maker today so simple meal plans will work for us
> 
> Cold here for me also
> 29 which is really low for us but it isn’t anything like the rest of you are having



Anything under freezing is cold.  Colder for you, your blood probably has thinned out now to that of a southerner lol

PS potato chips go with nearly any sandwich 

Left over lasagne and will fry a burger for the mr.  He drove my DS into work today, said the surface streets were still solid ice there.  My rep for being a poor driver on ice is serving me well .  I get another reprieve of greeting the dawn, yea!


----------



## Lynne G

You would think the bright sunshine would have you believe it was nice out.  Um, nice for a polar bear.  16 out, with wind that goes right through ya.  Took bag of stuff to the local church resale store.  More to come, I am sure.  That is our community donation.  We do help out there when they need help.  

And, after a good look at the stove, sigh, new stove to be bought.  Hopefully, I can convince my DB to help us haul and install.  He helped us the last time, and is good with gas connections.  Have to measure and decide on brand.  This one did not last as long as I thought it should have.  Though way past warranty time.  Good thing the heater has a 10 year warranty.  

Woot, olde one is in a cleaning mood once again, after I fed and made coffee for him.  Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> You would think the bright sunshine would have you believe it was nice out.  Um, nice for a polar bear.  16 out, with wind that goes right through ya.  Took bag of stuff to the local church resale store.  More to come, I am sure.  That is our community donation.  We do help out there when they need help.
> 
> And, after a good look at the stove, sigh, new stove to be bought.  Hopefully, I can convince my DB to help us haul and install.  He helped us the last time, and is good with gas connections.  Have to measure and decide on brand.  This one did not last as long as I thought it should have.  Though way past warranty time.  Good thing the heater has a 10 year warranty.
> 
> Woot, olde one is in a cleaning mood once again, after I fed and made coffee for him.  Later homies.



I’m so sorry Lynne, my question came over like I was quizzing “you” personally for what you did.........I really meant what do folks in general do.......it was poorly written ........I really had no idea that was what MLK day was all about......I learned something new today.......

Good luck on the new stove!! 

Mac, you are used to the wonderful weather you usually get in the South now.......you certainly are entitled to feel cold same as the rest of us! Stay warm........and yep.....we already have sunscreen to start us off in March....and BLT for dinner sounds good 

I hear you Janet......my nephew and now fiancée invited me to a concert few years back........yep, nice of them....but far too noisy and brash for me! And you had to camp!!! There were luxury glamping suites......but jeez.....even they were a huge no!!! 



It’s warming up.....we have 4 degrees!!! 

I need a haircut......well, actually my fringe needs trimming.......I’m trying to let my hair grow some more.......had it cut too short in November......

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## bobbie68

Hi ... well it is cold here todayit was 1 this morning and 9 now.

I made beef stew last night it was perfect for a cold day. Today is tacos!!!!.

Brian was off today so we went shopping with the teens and their friend. We have a store called Savers and it is like a consignment shop but the proceeds go to charity. We bring our donationd there then turn around and put different stuff in today was only clothes but great deals. It was 50 percent off. It is nice the teens like it cause now they work and use their money they like a deal. We all found stuff

Shumi thanks glad I was able to be back on. I look forward to chatting...countdown  it is nice to have something you love doing help pass the cold. Nice that you can share domestic things.

Keishshadow thank you and boy do I know about holding back for seconds. I do need to work on that better. 

Patty thanks it was hard to decide what to do for food. We made a good choice and were happy.  for your countdown. Stay warm

Mac nice to see you post BLT sounds great. I hope it warms up soon. I know I  feel better in the warm weather. 

Robo nice pics ... the weather was not cooperating for us. Thanks for shareing. I hope all is well in your home

Lynne sorry about your stove. I hope you can get the help with the new one. Nice when you get help from the kids I keep hoping that the transformation happens here I am going to enjoy my last year before I have adult prices too. A family cruise sounds nice


Charade I hope the appointment went well. That is so annoying when they make a mistake. I think it is worse that if you are late they cancel your appointment or make a big stink but they can make you wait forever and you get no compensation.

I hope everyone stays safe and  warm if you are battling the cold. Have a great afternoon


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I hear you mac.. It's too cold for this southern girl....spent the day on the couch wrapped up in a heated throw watching Indiana Jones movies in reverse order.  I'm on the first and my favorite of the series.  Snakes....why'd it have to be snakes?

Dinner  sounds good Carole...we're having bbq chicken tenderloins and sauteed spinach...wishing for a Cowfish burger with fries but that's not on my diet unfortunately.

Janet...I was considering a visit for one of the concerts too but then I remembered your experience with Fallout Boy and changed my mind.  It would have to be a solo trip since the kids are blocked out with their seasonal passes.

Thanks for the blood moon pics robo...it was too cold for me to go outside and view last night but Danielle enjoyed watching it.

Hi to Lynne, patty, Charade, Bobbie, squirlz, sue and everyone else reading along....have a wonderful night and stay warm


----------



## Charade67

B is at dance, dh is at a movie, and I'm trying really hard to not fall asleep. I didn't sleep much last night and now I can barely keep my eyes open. 

Can you believe some of the schools in our area are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to the cold? I haven't heard anything from B's school yet. 

Lynne - Good luck  with oven shopping. We had to buy one when we first moved into our house. We made the mistake of not looking inside the oven when we were looking at the house. It was disgusting. Looked like it hadn't been cleaned in years. I tried to clean it, but it was a lost cause. 

Schumi - I just scheduled myself a haircut for a week from Friday. The length is really starting to bother me. I can't remember when I last had it cut. 

Today at work I was helping a client with an insurance problem. This same client had a massive insurance issue a few years ago that literally took us a year and a half to straighten out. We got the problem solved, and as she was leaving she said, "They need to give you a raise."  So I asked, "Did (therapist 1) hear that?"  Therapist 2 was walking out behind her and said, "No, but  I did."  I don't l=know if anything will come of it, but I can hope.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Today`s a holiday in the USA???
> 
> 
> Oh is it cold here!!! For us anyway......I know we aren't as bad at the NE of the USA and Canada......but jeez.....didn't spend long outside this morning...…
> 
> Did buy a whole new set of everyday dishes....well, we had to buy 3 sets as there was only 4 place settings in one box......It`s Denby and a light grey colour…...I like them. Just got fed up with the other set....had them quite a while.
> 
> So, Tom has already had them all washed in "his" new dishwasher and put away...…..
> 
> Love him being here all the time!!!! He has discovered a new enjoyment of some domestic chores I will happily pass the baton on!!!
> 
> Time for lunch...…...


Not a holiday here either. Took older daughter out for her errand, then dropped her at work and came home to make a sandwich for lunch.   45 (7c)  here today. After lunch had a dog walk with a friend.

I had to do the same thing when I bought new everyday dishes. Had to buy 3 boxes.  I bought them I guess 2 yrs ago. Bought white, Jamie Oliver by Royal Doulton. 
Old dish set was missing quite a few things thru breakage!  

How are you enjoying your new washer?


----------



## Sue M

Robo, looks like you caught a UFO in one of those moon shots lol. I took photos with my iPhone too. We were lucky to have a clear night.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, steak tacos for us too, Bobbie.  

Hunkered down, house feels cool, so me too Tink, blanket around me.  

 Feels odd this is a Monday night, so all back to routine for the rest of the week is coming soon.

I hear ya Charade, almost needed a nap before dinner.  Should be an early night for us.

Schumi, I didn’t take it to be just me to answer. Not to worry.  Your meals always sound lush.  And woot, l love short countdowns. 

Was glad it was a day off, and quite a few bags donated, and some ready to be handed down to my Dsis’s granddaughter.  She loves little one’s hand me downs, and I make clear, not to be returned, and I do not care if she uses or further donates.  And none came home, thankfully.  That is great the teens got some good deals Bobbie.  

Ah, a what on TV time.  Maybe a movie, not sure.  Made a cup of tea, mostly to warm my hands.

May all have a restful, and peaceful sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I hear you mac.. It's too cold for this southern girl....spent the day on the couch wrapped up in a heated throw watching Indiana Jones movies in reverse order.  I'm on the first and my favorite of the series.  Snakes....why'd it have to be snakes?
> 
> Dinner  sounds good Carole...we're having bbq chicken tenderloins and sauteed spinach...wishing for a Cowfish burger with fries but that's not on my diet unfortunately.
> 
> Janet...I was considering a visit for one of the concerts too but then I remembered your experience with Fallout Boy and changed my mind.  It would have to be a solo trip since the kids are blocked out with their seasonal passes.
> 
> Thanks for the blood moon pics robo...it was too cold for me to go outside and view last night but Danielle enjoyed watching it.
> 
> Hi to Lynne, patty, Charade, Bobbie, squirlz, sue and everyone else reading along....have a wonderful night and stay warm



Hey Vicki.......

Snakes???? A tv show called snakes??? Sounds a cosy day though.......

Vicki...I misread...….I see now what you were talking about with snakes...….I really shouldn't post so early in the morning......lol......



Charade67 said:


> B is at dance, dh is at a movie, and I'm trying really hard to not fall asleep. I didn't sleep much last night and now I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> Can you believe some of the schools in our area are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to the cold? I haven't heard anything from B's school yet.
> 
> Lynne - Good luck  with oven shopping. We had to buy one when we first moved into our house. We made the mistake of not looking inside the oven when we were looking at the house. It was disgusting. Looked like it hadn't been cleaned in years. I tried to clean it, but it was a lost cause.
> 
> Schumi - I just scheduled myself a haircut for a week from Friday. The length is really starting to bother me. I can't remember when I last had it cut.
> 
> Today at work I was helping a client with an insurance problem. This same client had a massive insurance issue a few years ago that literally took us a year and a half to straighten out. We got the problem solved, and as she was leaving she said, "They need to give you a raise."  So I asked, "Did (therapist 1) hear that?"  Therapist 2 was walking out behind her and said, "No, but  I did."  I don't l=know if anything will come of it, but I can hope.



Enjoy your haircut Charade.....I get mine cut every 6 weeks or so....I have to or I’d feel like the wild woman of wonga!!!! My hair grows like wildfire though....not always length wise so it needs keeping in check.......



Sue M said:


> Not a holiday here either. Took older daughter out for her errand, then dropped her at work and came home to make a sandwich for lunch.   45 (7c)  here today. After lunch had a dog walk with a friend.
> 
> I had to do the same thing when I bought new everyday dishes. Had to buy 3 boxes.  I bought them I guess 2 yrs ago. Bought white, Jamie Oliver by Royal Doulton.
> Old dish set was missing quite a few things thru breakage!
> 
> How are you enjoying your new washer?



That’s what we just got rid of!!! They weren’t white though and I’m not fond of Jamie Oliver .....so, not sure what I was thinking when I bought it as it had a kind of blue trim. Not a shade I normally buy as I prefer plain white dishes......Royal Doulton lasts forever so it’s just a case of us getting bored with it........I love Denby though and this is a very light grey. Taking the other dishes to our local charity store this morning......along with a load of other stuff we discovered in the cabinets we haven’t used in ages.......and if I haven’t used it in a year.....time to get rid of them.

I still have my Royal Doulton teapot which I love, and accessories that we never use.....lol......and a large white serving platter that is huge and ideal for get togethers.

Loving the new dishwasher.........so quiet! Our other one wasn’t noisy but this is just almost silent. Hope you’re happy with yours too.



Lynne G said:


> Hey, steak tacos for us too, Bobbie.
> 
> Hunkered down, house feels cool, so me too Tink, blanket around me.
> 
> View attachment 377347 Feels odd this is a Monday night, so all back to routine for the rest of the week is coming soon.
> 
> I hear ya Charade, almost needed a nap before dinner.  Should be an early night for us.
> 
> Schumi, I didn’t take it to be just me to answer. Not to worry.  Your meals always sound lush.  And woot, l love short countdowns.
> 
> Was glad it was a day off, and quite a few bags donated, and some ready to be handed down to my Dsis’s granddaughter.  She loves little one’s hand me downs, and I make clear, not to be returned, and I do not care if she uses or further donates.  And none came home, thankfully.  That is great the teens got some good deals Bobbie.
> 
> Ah, a what on TV time.  Maybe a movie, not sure.  Made a cup of tea, mostly to warm my hands.
> 
> May all have a restful, and peaceful sleep.
> View attachment 377348



Glad to hear it.......

How are you managing without the heat on?? One day closer..........



Doesn’t feel as cold this morning.......it’s 3 degrees outside.......so will still be wrapped up when we do go out.

Have to drop a load of kitchen items into our local charity store, won’t take long, then have a leg waxing appointment.......lovely.

Then call my Aunt in LI for a catch up........haven’t spoke to her since before we went to Orlando in December.....

Have a good Tuesday.......


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yep used the turnpike and only had to ride 95 for a few miles to connect to road to get into port.  3 and 1/2 hours down, with an additional 30 or so minutes stop for gas, food and break at the Port St. Lucy rest stop, both ways.  3 hours 43 minutes back to Universal for a few hours, then Disney Springs for an early Earl dinner and gas topping off, before quick ride to airport.  $12. 71, I think both ways of the 190 miles I think it said when first getting on the turnpike after leaving Universal.  That was what my sun pass account said.  Much better than hooking up with 95 outside of Universal.  I was told by several locals, avoid 95 going South.
> 
> Hey, those on East Coast particularly, if you are a night owl, around midnight, beautiful red moon, red wolf moon, should look large too, as full moon tonight.


Love Earls!  The cheddar & roast beef is a fav. The locals are right, avoid 95 going south!  
We had a clear beautiful night to watch the moon. Quite the sight!  I think news said we won’t have another wolf blood moon eclipse for 18 yrs?



schumigirl said:


> Charade, Bosch have never let us down......had a few of their products over the years.......but nothing lasts like it used to anymore......(sounds like I’m 105)
> 
> No need to think about dinner tomorrow.....plenty of rib roast left to heat up in beef gravy......nice!
> 
> Plan an early night tonight.......still trying to catch up on lost sleep......no napping during the day has been my target.......succeeded today. So should sleep tonight........yawning my head off already.......


Haha, 105!  Love rib roast, sounds good.  Napping has been my downfall too for getting a good sleep. Which is why I guess I’m up in the middle of the night on my iPad, ugh. And things to do tomorrow. Going back to Lowe’s to switch my dishwasher order  I found the store does have one in the 300 series in stock that is eligible for their sale with total stainless tub and has the 3rd rack for silverware. I kept on thinking about it (3rd rack) and decided I’d really like that feature so going this morning. Installer phoned and is coming Friday. 
This afternoon going to the movies with friends to see the Clint Eastwood film, The Mule. Hope I can stay awake!



Lynne G said:


> That wind!  40 mph gusts.  Not going out.  But the bit of sun we got, and the wind, removed much of the wet on the roads.  Good thing.  We too will have a not so nice wind chill temp.  Zero, yes that is right.  Real temp overnight will have a wake up temp of 7.  Joy.  Good thing all can sleep in.  Well, I know DH will be up early, checking on the pipes, making sure the space heaters are okay too.  I don’t like wishing my life away, but Thursday cannot come soon enough.
> 
> But hey, a short work week.  Always nice to say, it is Tuesday not Monday, when starting the week.


:-0 of all the times for heat to go out. I can’t imagine temps so cold. We just don’t get those low temps here, our weather is similar to Seattle. I heard if you keep a tap running it helps prevent the pipe freezing. I don’t know if it’s valid for your temps.  I don’t know what zero F is in C!  Very cold is all I know, lol. Our zero C is 32F.  I do know I’d prob refuse to leave the house!  



keishashadow said:


> Sky is clear here now, surprising for winter & the moon is huge, hope it holds
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i’ll Be sure to tell the mr we need another trip.  Actually, do have first week in Dec booked yet again as a placeholder.  If I can’t swing a few days at disneyland on way west in April, had thought to do DL that week to see the Haunted Mansion Nightmare Before Xmas overlay again.  Yesterday we were asked to go on a group cruise that middle DS’s indoor football team’s owner is organizing - IDK, that’s a bit of a fun bunch for my tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> I avoid 95 when driving to Myrtle Beach, actually west, then south from my house to do so, but worth it.  We visit there infrequently now, last few times just booked cheap Spirit fight  and skipped the 10 - 12 hr drive entirely. Older I get, more I hate to drive more than a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary . Must say the lasagne turned out great.  Had to talk myself out of seconds, tomorrow another day


I loved Nightmare Before Christmas haunted mansion. First time I saw it was this past November!  Everything is changed out!   And Small World Christmas decorations are so pretty too.  I love how they decorate Carsland for holidays, so cute.  We were in DL for May 4th last year and they have the Starwars overlay for Space Mtn that was fun too!  

I hear you on driving. Even 3 hrs from Fll to Orlando sometimes is a pain, I have pulled into Ft. St. Lucie and take a 20 min shut eye. Doesn’t help that we try to leave at 5 or 6:00am to have a full first day in Orlando!  

Love lasagna and I haven’t made it in awhile. Time for Chili too. 



Charade67 said:


> I have a doctor appointment this morning and then have to go to work. I would much rather stay home. My thermometer says it’s 23 degrees right now. It was 15 when I woke up.
> 
> I am a little annoyed at my doctor’s office. I was supposed to have an appointment at 1:00 this afternoon.  I called  last week to confirm it and was told that I didn’t have an appointment scheduled. This appointment was scheduled over a year ago. I have an appointment reminder card from the office. Fortunately they had 10:00 open today.


Brrrr!  That’s so annoying. I hope you showed them your appt. card!  Good thing you phoned to confirm. 



Lynne G said:


> You would think the bright sunshine would have you believe it was nice out.  Um, nice for a polar bear.  16 out, with wind that goes right through ya.  Took bag of stuff to the local church resale store.  More to come, I am sure.  That is our community donation.  We do help out there when they need help.
> 
> And, after a good look at the stove, sigh, new stove to be bought.  Hopefully, I can convince my DB to help us haul and install.  He helped us the last time, and is good with gas connections.  Have to measure and decide on brand.  This one did not last as long as I thought it should have.  Though way past warranty time.  Good thing the heater has a 10 year warranty.
> 
> Woot, olde one is in a cleaning mood once again, after I fed and made coffee for him.  Later homies.


I need to go thru my clothing and bag what I haven’t been wearing. I generally do that when I switch my clothing over from Summer to Winter, and back again. Emptying out drawers you really get to see what you’ve worn or not. I’m getting better at parting with things. I donate to our local thrift shop. 
You are really going thru it, freezing temps, no heat and now stove. Around 4 yrs ago we had gas stove put in. We have a Bosch stove and like it. The burners are gas, oven is electric. With convection.  Seems Bosch appliances is a recurring theme here lol. 



schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your haircut Charade.....I get mine cut every 6 weeks or so....I have to or I’d feel like the wild woman of wonga!!!! My hair grows like wildfire though....not always length wise so it needs keeping in check.......
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what we just got rid of!!! They weren’t white though and I’m not fond of Jamie Oliver .....so, not sure what I was thinking when I bought it as it had a kind of blue trim. Not a shade I normally buy as I prefer plain white dishes......Royal Doulton lasts forever so it’s just a case of us getting bored with it........I love Denby though and this is a very light grey. Taking the other dishes to our local charity store this morning......along with a load of other stuff we discovered in the cabinets we haven’t used in ages.......and if I haven’t used it in a year.....time to get rid of them.
> 
> I still have my Royal Doulton teapot which I love, and accessories that we never use.....lol......and a large white serving platter that is huge and ideal for get togethers.
> 
> Loving the new dishwasher.........so quiet! Our other one wasn’t noisy but this is just almost silent. Hope you’re happy with yours too.
> 
> Doesn’t feel as cold this morning.......it’s 3 degrees outside.......so will still be wrapped up when we do go out.
> 
> Have to drop a load of kitchen items into our local charity store, won’t take long, then have a leg waxing appointment.......lovely.
> 
> Then call my Aunt in LI for a catch up........haven’t spoke to her since before we went to Orlando in December.....
> 
> Have a good Tuesday.......


That’s funny about the dishes. I didn’t  care they were Jamie Oliver, liked that it was Royal Doulton. They’re all white with concentric rings pattern around the lip. I have setting for 10 in my cupboard and 2 settings still in the box incase of breakage, or having more than 10 for dinner. I like Denby too, and was between the Doulton, Denby, and Sophie Coran dishes. My set I was replacing was stoneware so ultimately decided on the Doulton. 
I never use my tea pot. Only if company is over. I have my Keurig I use for hot water in my cup and either use a bag or strainer thingy for loose. 

I’m looking forward to Friday when dishwasher arrives. And glad I’m switching it for the 3rd rack option. Or I’d always be thinking about it!

I’m going to see how long I can stretch it out for haircut!  Had fringe only trim by friend. Usually I go every 6-7 weeks. But decided I want it to grow some. I know I’ll want a proper trim before late April for my trip. So maybe I’ll make an appt for early or mid Feb.  then I’ll be due again just before trip. 

 To any I’ve missed. Can’t believe how many are in freezing temps   Stay warm!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a lovely 13, so almost double what the temp was yesterday.  And the wind, at least not as blowing.  Sigh, I was so cold during my commute.  Heated seats and 80 degrees, and the car still felt cold.  And for those who want to know, yep, a diet pepsi can freeze.  Oops, left it in the car last night, as thought, why take in, when taking it to work.  It's already thawed, so ice cold soda, good for lunch.

Dealing with it Schumi.  Around 56 to 49 in the house.  Space heaters and blankets, with warm clothes is our go to.  At least the weather will climb to 50 in the next few days, our routine rain seems to be southerly, so with that bump in temp, we will have rain.  Then, like clockwork, the 30's, and below average, historical temp, will be Friday, into the nice balmy predicted 26 on Saturday.  

Hello winter.  Why yes it is, and the freeze is on.  

What's for dinner? Hmm, noodles I guess.  Got a rather large bag of them, so what may be in order.  We did Taco Tuesday, on Monday.  
  So Mac, we had a Taco Bell run yesterday, for lunch, homemade for dinner, your turn to make a Taco Bell run for lunch or dinner, or both.

What ever your meals are, hope all are lush and tasty, and have a terrific and happy Tuesday.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> "They need to give you a raise."



 Hope they come through with a raise!


Good Tuesday morning all!! 6 degrees and some sun!  The deep freeze here has frozen some of Niagara Falls!! 

Going to start working on healthy eating! The storm and being in the house all weekend had us going for the junk food! Well, it's almost gone! so time to get started on better eating and losing a few pounds!! 

Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Polka Dot day? Ok, gals (& guys) what’s your favorite polka dot color combo?

Black & white for me, tastefully small white dots 



Lynne G said:


> You would think the bright sunshine would have you believe it was nice out.  Um, nice for a polar bear.  16 out, with wind that goes right through ya.  Took bag of stuff to the local church resale store.  More to come, I am sure.  That is our community donation.  We do help out there when they need help.
> 
> And, after a good look at the stove, sigh, new stove to be bought.  Hopefully, I can convince my DB to help us haul and install.  He helped us the last time, and is good with gas connections.  Have to measure and decide on brand.  This one did not last as long as I thought it should have.  Though way past warranty time.  Good thing the heater has a 10 year warranty.
> 
> Woot, olde one is in a cleaning mood once again, after I fed and made coffee for him.  Later homies.



Thankfully Loews delivers & hauls away!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi ... well it is cold here todayit was 1 this morning and 9 now.
> 
> I made beef stew last night it was perfect for a cold day. Today is tacos!!!!.
> 
> Brian was off today so we went shopping with the teens and their friend. We have a store called Savers and it is like a consignment shop but the proceeds go to charity. We bring our donationd there then turn around and put different stuff in today was only clothes but great deals. It was 50 percent off. It is nice the teens like it cause now they work and use their money they like a deal. We all found stuff
> 
> Shumi thanks glad I was able to be back on. I look forward to chatting...countdown  it is nice to have something you love doing help pass the cold. Nice that you can share domestic things.
> 
> Keishshadow thank you and boy do I know about holding back for seconds. I do need to work on that better.
> 
> Patty thanks it was hard to decide what to do for food. We made a good choice and were happy.  for your countdown. Stay warm
> 
> Mac nice to see you post BLT sounds great. I hope it warms up soon. I know I  feel better in the warm weather.
> 
> Robo nice pics ... the weather was not cooperating for us. Thanks for shareing. I hope all is well in your home
> 
> Lynne sorry about your stove. I hope you can get the help with the new one. Nice when you get help from the kids I keep hoping that the transformation happens here I am going to enjoy my last year before I have adult prices too. A family cruise sounds nice
> 
> 
> Charade I hope the appointment went well. That is so annoying when they make a mistake. I think it is worse that if you are late they cancel your appointment or make a big stink but they can make you wait forever and you get no compensation.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe and  warm if you are battling the cold. Have a great afternoon



Hmm beef stew sounds like a good idea for this weekend.

Drug a package of leftover ham bits out of deep freezer, today ham salad sammies.  It’s funny, the mr wouldn’t touch it or lasagne along with #1 & #3 DS but when #2 found out, he said it made his day.  I’m just happy to have somebody to eat it, otherwise I’d never bother as both labor intensive.




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I hear you mac.. It's too cold for this southern girl....spent the day on the couch wrapped up in a heated throw watching Indiana Jones movies in reverse order.  I'm on the first and my favorite of the series.  Snakes....why'd it have to be snakes?
> 
> Dinner  sounds good Carole...we're having bbq chicken tenderloins and sauteed spinach...wishing for a Cowfish burger with fries but that's not on my diet unfortunately.
> 
> Janet...I was considering a visit for one of the concerts too but then I remembered your experience with Fallout Boy and changed my mind.  It would have to be a solo trip since the kids are blocked out with their seasonal passes.
> 
> Thanks for the blood moon pics robo...it was too cold for me to go outside and view last night but Danielle enjoyed watching it.
> 
> Hi to Lynne, patty, Charade, Bobbie, squirlz, sue and everyone else reading along....have a wonderful night and stay warm



Oh, don’t let that sway you.  I term it a one & done that they will never make again.  Figure since there hasn’t been a peep about it on social media after the original fiasco, they got their act together.  I chalk it up to them A) going cheap on staffing/security initially B) inexperience with dealing with that sort and volume of guests in a small area.  No offense, hate to compare the parks, but that is one area in which disney has always excelled

Snakes? Hmm I really want to post a Samuel l jackson clip but value my continued dis tenure 



Charade67 said:


> B is at dance, dh is at a movie, and I'm trying really hard to not fall asleep. I didn't sleep much last night and now I can barely keep my eyes open.
> 
> Can you believe some of the schools in our area are on a 2 hour delay tomorrow due to the cold? I haven't heard anything from B's school yet.
> 
> Lynne - Good luck  with oven shopping. We had to buy one when we first moved into our house. We made the mistake of not looking inside the oven when we were looking at the house. It was disgusting. Looked like it hadn't been cleaned in years. I tried to clean it, but it was a lost cause.
> 
> Schumi - I just scheduled myself a haircut for a week from Friday. The length is really starting to bother me. I can't remember when I last had it cut.
> 
> Today at work I was helping a client with an insurance problem. This same client had a massive insurance issue a few years ago that literally took us a year and a half to straighten out. We got the problem solved, and as she was leaving she said, "They need to give you a raise."  So I asked, "Did (therapist 1) hear that?"  Therapist 2 was walking out behind her and said, "No, but  I did."  I don't l=know if anything will come of it, but I can hope.



2 hr delays standard drill, Diesel engines on buses can resist starting when temps well below freezing even if gel in fuel and warming blocks in place




Sue M said:


> Robo, looks like you caught a UFO in one of those moon shots lol. I took photos with my iPhone too. We were lucky to have a clear night.



Not sure i’d Want to catch a UFO lol   Agree, how often does the weather cooperate for viewing a lunar event?



schumigirl said:


> Hey Vicki.......
> 
> Snakes???? A tv show called snakes??? Sounds a cosy day though.......
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your haircut Charade.....I get mine cut every 6 weeks or so....I have to or I’d feel like the wild woman of wonga!!!! My hair grows like wildfire though....not always length wise so it needs keeping in check.......
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what we just got rid of!!! They weren’t white though and I’m not fond of Jamie Oliver .....so, not sure what I was thinking when I bought it as it had a kind of blue trim. Not a shade I normally buy as I prefer plain white dishes......Royal Doulton lasts forever so it’s just a case of us getting bored with it........I love Denby though and this is a very light grey. Taking the other dishes to our local charity store this morning......along with a load of other stuff we discovered in the cabinets we haven’t used in ages.......and if I haven’t used it in a year.....time to get rid of them.
> 
> I still have my Royal Doulton teapot which I love, and accessories that we never use.....lol......and a large white serving platter that is huge and ideal for get togethers.
> 
> Loving the new dishwasher.........so quiet! Our other one wasn’t noisy but this is just almost silent. Hope you’re happy with yours too.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it.......
> 
> How are you managing without the heat on?? One day closer..........
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t feel as cold this morning.......it’s 3 degrees outside.......so will still be wrapped up when we do go out.
> 
> Have to drop a load of kitchen items into our local charity store, won’t take long, then have a leg waxing appointment.......lovely.
> 
> Then call my Aunt in LI for a catch up........haven’t spoke to her since before we went to Orlando in December.....
> 
> Have a good Tuesday.......


Haven’t had hair touched since mid September, other than hacking my own bangs.  At this point   Not sure if i’ll Just go back to natural hair color or maintain it the high/low lights.  Will toss it into my better half’s lap if i can’t make up my mind.

I probably still have a few pieces of RD from the late 70’s stuffed in back of cupboard. Too delicate for my beastly crew.

Tried  pfaltzcraft (sP) but too heavy, same with Fiesta ware & dinner plates oddly shaped. Finally, decided we are a corelle family   It takes a licking & keeps on ticking 



Sue M said:


> Love Earls!  The cheddar & roast beef is a fav. The locals are right, avoid 95 going south!
> We had a clear beautiful night to watch the moon. Quite the sight!  I think news said we won’t have another wolf blood moon eclipse for 18 yrs?
> 
> 
> Haha, 105!  Love rib roast, sounds good.  Napping has been my downfall too for getting a good sleep. Which is why I guess I’m up in the middle of the night on my iPad, ugh. And things to do tomorrow. Going back to Lowe’s to switch my dishwasher order  I found the store does have one in the 300 series in stock that is eligible for their sale with total stainless tub and has the 3rd rack for silverware. I kept on thinking about it (3rd rack) and decided I’d really like that feature so going this morning. Installer phoned and is coming Friday.
> This afternoon going to the movies with friends to see the Clint Eastwood film, The Mule. Hope I can stay awake!
> 
> 
> :-0 of all the times for heat to go out. I can’t imagine temps so cold. We just don’t get those low temps here, our weather is similar to Seattle. I heard if you keep a tap running it helps prevent the pipe freezing. I don’t know if it’s valid for your temps.  I don’t know what zero F is in C!  Very cold is all I know, lol. Our zero C is 32F.  I do know I’d prob refuse to leave the house!
> 
> 
> I loved Nightmare Before Christmas haunted mansion. First time I saw it was this past November!  Everything is changed out!   And Small World Christmas decorations are so pretty too.  I love how they decorate Carsland for holidays, so cute.  We were in DL for May 4th last year and they have the Starwars overlay for Space Mtn that was fun too!
> 
> I hear you on driving. Even 3 hrs from Fll to Orlando sometimes is a pain, I have pulled into Ft. St. Lucie and take a 20 min shut eye. Doesn’t help that we try to leave at 5 or 6:00am to have a full first day in Orlando!
> 
> Love lasagna and I haven’t made it in awhile. Time for Chili too.
> 
> 
> Brrrr!  That’s so annoying. I hope you showed them your appt. card!  Good thing you phoned to confirm.
> 
> 
> I need to go thru my clothing and bag what I haven’t been wearing. I generally do that when I switch my clothing over from Summer to Winter, and back again. Emptying out drawers you really get to see what you’ve worn or not. I’m getting better at parting with things. I donate to our local thrift shop.
> You are really going thru it, freezing temps, no heat and now stove. Around 4 yrs ago we had gas stove put in. We have a Bosch stove and like it. The burners are gas, oven is electric. With convection.  Seems Bosch appliances is a recurring theme here lol.
> 
> 
> That’s funny about the dishes. I didn’t  care they were Jamie Oliver, liked that it was Royal Doulton. They’re all white with concentric rings pattern around the lip. I have setting for 10 in my cupboard and 2 settings still in the box incase of breakage, or having more than 10 for dinner. I like Denby too, and was between the Doulton, Denby, and Sophie Coran dishes. My set I was replacing was stoneware so ultimately decided on the Doulton.
> I never use my tea pot. Only if company is over. I have my Keurig I use for hot water in my cup and either use a bag or strainer thingy for loose.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Friday when dishwasher arrives. And glad I’m switching it for the 3rd rack option. Or I’d always be thinking about it!
> 
> I’m going to see how long I can stretch it out for haircut!  Had fringe only trim by friend. Usually I go every 6-7 weeks. But decided I want it to grow some. I know I’ll want a proper trim before late April for my trip. So maybe I’ll make an appt for early or mid Feb.  then I’ll be due again just before trip.
> 
> To any I’ve missed. Can’t believe how many are in freezing temps   Stay warm!



Who is this Earl?  Earl of sandwich?  We only have pizza/hoagie shops in our neck of woods.  Would love to have EoS nearby, even their soup & salad offerings are good.

I will admit to never sitting thru a single Car’s movie, youngest was aged out by the time it became popular.  Will say though that the theme in their area @ DL is cute and how they turn Mater ? Into a snowman during the holiday season is ingenious. 

Hmm when trip planning was having issues finding hotels there for end of April, many popular ones sold out completely.  Didn’t do enough homework to see if any SW hoopla might overlay that time period.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Haha, 105!  Love rib roast, sounds good.  Napping has been my downfall too for getting a good sleep. Which is why I guess I’m up in the middle of the night on my iPad, ugh. And things to do tomorrow. Going back to Lowe’s to switch my dishwasher order  I found the store does have one in the 300 series in stock that is eligible for their sale with total stainless tub and has the 3rd rack for silverware. I kept on thinking about it (3rd rack) and decided I’d really like that feature so going this morning. Installer phoned and is coming Friday.
> This afternoon going to the movies with friends to see the Clint Eastwood film, The Mule. Hope I can stay awake!
> 
> That’s funny about the dishes. I didn’t  care they were Jamie Oliver, liked that it was Royal Doulton. They’re all white with concentric rings pattern around the lip. I have setting for 10 in my cupboard and 2 settings still in the box incase of breakage, or having more than 10 for dinner. I like Denby too, and was between the Doulton, Denby, and Sophie Coran dishes. My set I was replacing was stoneware so ultimately decided on the Doulton.
> I never use my tea pot. Only if company is over. I have my Keurig I use for hot water in my cup and either use a bag or strainer thingy for loose.
> 
> I’m looking forward to Friday when dishwasher arrives. And glad I’m switching it for the 3rd rack option. Or I’d always be thinking about it!
> 
> I’m going to see how long I can stretch it out for haircut!  Had fringe only trim by friend. Usually I go every 6-7 weeks. But decided I want it to grow some. I know I’ll want a proper trim before late April for my trip. So maybe I’ll make an appt for early or mid Feb.  then I’ll be due again just before trip.



Oh well done.....you`ll enjoy the top drawer for cutlery....we don't miss the basket at all!! And I know you`ll like the new one too...…

I use our teapot every day.....we make proper breakfast tea every morning and yes, when tea drinking friends come over.....we do like a 12 dinner setting and usually spares, so my ever so thoughtful husband decided we should get another box just in case......so we did that this morning after we dropped off all the old plates and other stuff to Charity store...….will store them somewhere after they have been washed.....I think it`s too many but I suppose if anything breaks we`ll have replacements....then I`ll be thanking him for thinking of it....

Oh yep. we all love a visit to the salon before a trip!!! 



keishashadow said:


> Happy Polka Dot day? Ok, gals (& guys) what’s your favorite polka dot color combo?
> 
> Black & white for me, tastefully small white dots
> 
> Haven’t had hair touched since mid September, other than hacking my own bangs.  At this point   Not sure if i’ll Just go back to natural hair color or maintain it the high/low lights.  Will toss it into my better half’s lap if i can’t make up my mind.
> 
> I probably still have a few pieces of RD from the late 70’s stuffed in back of cupboard. Too delicate for my beastly crew.
> 
> Tried  pfaltzcraft (sP) but too heavy, same with Fiesta ware & dinner plates oddly shaped. Finally, decided we are a corelle family   It takes a licking & keeps on ticking



I`ve just bought two new dresses (and none for the nephew`s wedding).…..and one is polka dot.....now, I can`t remember if it`s black with blue spots....or the other way around!!!! It`s all the way upstairs or I`d go look......lol...….I don't think I`ve ever had anything polka dot before??? As an adult anyway...…

Never heard of those other brands you mention.....I need a Google!!!! 

Oh you suit your hair as it was when we saw you in December...…. I cut my fringe this morning and warned Tom not to nudge me as I was doing it.....don't want to end up with a fringe half way up my forehead......



Got legs waxed this morning too......didn't hurt a jot today......still cold but not just as bad thankfully, although more snow on the way. Apparently. 

Shrimp and salmon fish cakes tonight.....made them earlier for Tom and I.....Kyle isn't overly keen on them so he`s having Teriyaki chicken...…

Time for a ginger beer I think...…..


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow, we don’t have an EOS here either. Don’t know if their anywhere in Canada. Some of the places I enjoy when going to the US. Earls, Cheesecake Factory,& Cracker Barrel!

Happy Polka Dot day!  I think I may have a pair of capri navy with small white dots.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Keishashadow, we don’t have an EOS here either. Don’t know if their anywhere in Canada. Some of the places I enjoy when going to the US. Earls, Cheesecake Factory,& Cracker Barrel!
> 
> Happy Polka Dot day!  I think I may have a pair of capri navy with small white dots.



I am obsessed with Tim horton’s Coffee. Now i can buy as kcups but for years had to head at least far north as Erie for a cup.  

I’ve found franchises really can skew one way or the other, especially Red Lobsters & the various steakhouses.  Only Cheesecake Factory in my area is great, just far flung. Need to set an afternoon aside to use my xmas GC & 2 free bonus cheesecake slices.  Bought several of those as gifts, were a big hit . Tried one in FLL on intercoastal waterway and it was nearly inedible, probably accounts why no wait haha.  Cracker Barrel’s for some reason always seem to be better south of the mason Dixon line.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, our local Cracker Barrel is most of the time very good, and almost always crowded.  We have so many chains around us, that when we are on vacation, we rarely eat at one. 

Ah, I am not a polka dot wearing lady.  I think I used to have a black shirt with white polka dots, but it's long gone.  I am still in cleaning mode, so hoping to thin out the closets some more.  Old towels went to the local pet adoption place.  I tried by best to not want to take all home.  Didn't.  We are still not ready for another dog, and we still miss having one. 

Bright sunshine, hello weather high, chase those clouds away, even if you're from the Polar North. 

Bagel for lunch.  Need those carbs.  More tea is needed, now feeling too cool for me.  I can drink tea almost all day.  I have a great tea pot at home, so fresh steamed tea is something I look forward to when at home.  I'm the only tea drinker in the house.  Though I like TH coffee too, but none around here.  We did enjoy some when at Niagara Falls, was in the casino, across from where we had stayed.  I know they sell the K cups here, but I have yet to find them locally.  I am not as picky with coffee, just as long as it doesn't bite me.  If I don't make it, I tend to put cream or half and half in it.  That helps the biting, but sometimes not.  Medium to mild is my preferred, and I am not a Starbucks fan.  That dollar WaWa coffee called my name last night.  Was enjoyable to hold too.


----------



## Monykalyn

Good afternoon!
Lunch break from work, back to reality-have to pay for trips somehow! Got home from Las Vegas after numerous flight delays (going and coming home). Unfortunately Chiefs lost-we got to see the game in the bar in Denver airport on long layover (due to delayed 2nd flight). Gambled once-craps at Golden Nugget. Was with friends that were celebrating 50th bday. They got tired around midnight-DH and I hung around longer as we were winning. Ended up with several hundred dollars up-some of which went into garage door when we got home. Turned out was never properly installed (another area the going broke builder apparently cut corners-we bought the house in foreclosure)-can't believe it lasted this long (9years). But fixed up now and it is so quiet!! Who knew it wasn't supposed to rattle and groan and shake (and we did have someone look at it a couple years ago and didn't find anything).
The conference that DH went to is in Orlando next year-decided we will take the kids and attempt to see Star wars land then. Will get it booked when we know conference dates for sure, hopefully same weekend in January.


Lynne G said:


> I like this time of year, September holiday, October holiday, November holiday, December holiday, two January holidays, February holiday. Then a long wait until a May holiday arrives, but at the end of the month.


 We have a couple Birthdays between Feb and May, plus 2 of our major events for charities going on - with the largest next month-Chili Cookoff! There may be something about it on Food Network this year too-have someone working on a contact. Mario Lopez does our commercial for the event. I tend to mark the year according to Sertoma events LOL!



schumigirl said:


> Made the most unhealthy but most gorgeous hot chocolate this afternoon.


 Yum!! my son is a hot chocolate super fan-he makes a very decadent hot chocolate-including whip cream, vanilla creamer, and chocolate chips.



tink1957 said:


> Janet...I was considering a visit for one of the concerts too but then I remembered your experience with Fallout Boy and changed my mind. It would have to be a solo trip since the kids are blocked out with their seasonal passes.


I am still eyeing 1st week of march, but they haven't announced who is playing yet, and I really really should save the money for the cruise


pattyw said:


> Hope they come through with a raise!


 Ditto what Patty said Charade!!



keishashadow said:


> Tried pfaltzcraft (sP)


 Ugh that was my wedding set-maroon and green rings. lasted 25 years (in bits and pieces anyway). Finally got an all white new set-not sure of brand though? Just liked the look.

"HI" to any peeps I missed. I tried reading along, but haven't been able to reply til got back on laptop!


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Some of the places I enjoy when going to the US. Earls, Cheesecake Factory,& Cracker Barrel!



Love Cheesecake Factory!!




keishashadow said:


> I am obsessed with Tim horton’s Coffee.



I think we have a Tim's every mile or so! They are everywhere! and all busy!!



Lynne G said:


> Bright sunshine, hello weather high, chase those clouds away, even if you're from the Polar North.



I'm with you, Lynne! Our sunshine at least provides the illusion of warmth!



Monykalyn said:


> The conference that DH went to is in Orlando next year-decided we will take the kids and attempt to see Star wars land then. Will get it booked when we know conference dates for sure, hopefully same weekend in January.



Yay!! 

This Tuesday is dragging on!! Tonight, we're trying an eggplant dish for dinner! 

Hope everyone's Tuesday is going well!!!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> I am obsessed with Tim horton’s Coffee. Now i can buy as kcups but for years had to head at least far north as Erie for a cup.
> 
> I’ve found franchises really can skew one way or the other, especially Red Lobsters & the various steakhouses.  Only Cheesecake Factory in my area is great, just far flung. Need to set an afternoon aside to use my xmas GC & 2 free bonus cheesecake slices.  Bought several of those as gifts, were a big hit . Tried one in FLL on intercoastal waterway and it was nearly inedible, probably accounts why no wait haha.  Cracker Barrel’s for some reason always seem to be better south of the mason Dixon line.


Yes, chains can be a hit or miss. I’ve been to Cheesecake Factory in Seattle, Renton (near SeaTac) and the one in Boca Raton and enjoyed them all. Love Cracker Barrel Sunday Dinner Special, Fried Chicken. Yum. So crispy. It comes with 2 breasts so daughter and I share and just order extra sides. I’ve only been to the one in Deerfield, Fl. 
Olive Garden in Coral Springs on University was really disappointing. I’ve been in several in Washington and Orlando near WDW but that one was gross. 

I had no idea you guys have Timmy’s in the US!  Canada has infiltrated lol!  

Just got back from Lowe’s. Swap done!  Only cost $180 more. Worth it to get what I wanted than keep thinking I wish I got it!  

Dreary drizzling day here. Good day for a movie.


----------



## tink1957

My phone decided that it wasn't going on the boards when I tried to post earlier and I had trouble getting back on...weird.

Lynne...I feel your pain with the heating problems...my propane decided to run out this morning and our delivery is set for tomorrow.  At least it's not going to be as cold as your weather so we can deal by using the fireplace and space heaters.

Carole...the snakes line is a quote from Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark.  Love that movie even after all these years.

Monyk...it's hard to resist the lure of the darkside even when we need the $ for other things like those pesky bills that keep coming every month.

Sue...congrats on the new dishwasher.  Lowes is the best.

Chicken vegetable soup for dinner should warm us up a little.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> My phone decided that it wasn't going on the boards when I tried to post earlier and I had trouble getting back on...weird.
> 
> Lynne...I feel your pain with the heating problems...my propane decided to run out this morning and our delivery is set for tomorrow.  At least it's not going to be as cold as your weather so we can deal by using the fireplace and space heaters.
> 
> Carole...the snakes line is a quote from Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark.  Love that movie even after all these years.
> 
> Monyk...it's hard to resist the lure of the darkside even when we need the $ for other things like those pesky bills that keep coming every month.
> 
> Sue...congrats on the new dishwasher.  Lowes is the best.
> 
> Chicken vegetable soup for dinner should warm us up a little.
> 
> Have a great night everyone


Yes!  Lowe’s finally opened in Canada.  Love the Indy movie. Why is it always snakes, lol. The Indy ride in Disneyland is great.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> My phone decided that it wasn't going on the boards when I tried to post earlier and I had trouble getting back on...weird.
> 
> Lynne...I feel your pain with the heating problems...my propane decided to run out this morning and our delivery is set for tomorrow.  At least it's not going to be as cold as your weather so we can deal by using the fireplace and space heaters.
> 
> Carole...the snakes line is a quote from Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark.  Love that movie even after all these years.
> 
> Monyk...it's hard to resist the lure of the darkside even when we need the $ for other things like those pesky bills that keep coming every month.
> 
> Sue...congrats on the new dishwasher.  Lowes is the best.
> 
> Chicken vegetable soup for dinner should warm us up a little.
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Yep...realised when I read Keisha’s reply.......I get up too early in the morning sometimes!! Hope you stay warm too!!



Sue M said:


> Yes!  Lowe’s finally opened in Canada.  Love the Indy movie. Why is it always snakes, lol. The Indy ride in Disneyland is great.



Indiana Jones was the first rollercoaster I ever went on.....Disneyland Paris in 1992. Looking back it was fabulous.....but as a first time coaster......no. It goes upside down and backwards.......scared the bejeesus out of me!!! I hadn’t learned to scream as you drop and you don’t get that horrible falling feeling......now I’d love it....but no real desire to go back to Paris anytime soon or DLP.


It is bitterly cold outside this morning........place is pure white and Kyle’s car will take some defrosting as he didn’t put it in the garage last night.......oops!! We have plenty of de-icer though.....

Don’t think we need to go out today, but I do like a wander somewhere most days.......although have a friend coming around for a coffee and to borrow some pitchers and a punch bowl from me.....not sure why as she usually has all these things.....but down side is.....she has her sister visiting from Germany.....we don’t get on.....she’s a vegan....and doesn’t she have to tell everyone constantly, one of these very annoying types that can’t talk about anything else...........we’ve never gotten along though......I find her very narcissistic and petulant if she isn’t the centre of attention and the focal point of everyone.....so I can’t be doing with her really. Although maybe I don’t help at times....   Thankfully my friend knows what she’s like and can’t really deal with her either......

Bacon for breakfast this morning.............


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, I hope you get warm soon.  We had pasta last night.  Carbs are good, and filling.  Even little one ate.  Though she ran out last night to get more rice.  That kid is so picky.  But she did have a large bowl of the pasta.   Seems lunch at school is early, and she doesn't eat much there, so she's starving by dinner time.  

Bacon.  Yep, Schumi must be up.  A shame your friend's sister has to opine on her vegan eating choice to all.  There are ways to quietly let it be known.  We are cold, but not white.  Seems the rain the other day, washed all remaining white down the drain.  And darn high weather system, you're leaving us.  Not really crying though.  As rain means warmer temps.  While a nice 28 degree ride this very dark morning, will see 40 by ride home.  Then, as weather guy said, I'm not sure I'm reading this correctly, close to 60 tomorrow, with the rain.  No matter, he said, reality comes back on Friday, and freezing weather temps will continue.  And the wet continues, even if it's not white.  

Ah, all these w words.  Must mean it's a Wednesday.   And you know what that means:






  - that's for Patty and Schumi.  I, am happy to say, no snow here. So, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And since Keisha's got polka dots on my mind:




, to all the homies.

  And off for some tea.  Seems DH came home around 1am last night, than 4:30 alarm this morning.  Yep, I'm up, been so for hours.


----------



## macraven

_One can never have enough bacon in the house 

Had BLT last night for dinner...again
Quick easy meal to fix


Temps improving for some of our homies
Yay.....

I’m back to rain all day again

Hope all have a swell day!_


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> I had no idea you guys have Timmy’s in the US! Canada has infiltrated lol!



They are all over the Western NY area!! It's insane here! The drive thru lines sometimes go into the street!!



macraven said:


> I’m back to rain all day again



Yep- the deep freeze here has lifted for a day of heavy rain! But it's short lived as the temps begin falling again! 

Happy hump day all!!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning SANS family and Happy Hump Day!! 

It is a little warmer here today and should have some rain. The temps should be up and down for awhile but it looks like on wet days it will be warm enough for rain. I am still hoping we don't get many snow days the last half of the winter. I like the teens getting out early from school

I had to put a call into the  dentist today. I noticed one of mine has a weird smell from her mouth and she is older. This vet is the best dentist but lives far from me. Hopefully will get an appointment soon.

I have been  trying to work on the trip planning for June. Since we are driving down I am trying to put some of the areas we want to look at on the day we hit Florida. It would save time off of one day that I don't have to go back north. This means I need more time on arrival day and it also means longer drive the day before. We were looking at stopping in Florence SC but might go as far as Savannah. We will take another half day on the trip to look at places in another area. I have narrowed it down to N/NE of Orlando and S/SE of Orlando. Roughly about 20 minutes or so from Orlando. I have about 10 places to look at and getting excited but nervous

Turkey pepperoni sauce was on the menu last night and tonight ????

I see a lot of talk about TH...we use to have them around here but haven't seen them in years. We are over run with a Dunkin at every corner!! TH had great coffee!

Lynne I agree with the carbs, we have it quite a lot here. It is filling,cheaper to make and everyone eats it. Well maybe a little too much Glad it's warming up for you it helps a bit in the house!

Mac I love a quick dinner and will tend to do it when it is just Brian and I. I feel like with the teens I have to cook more. It sounds like it was quick, easy and good! Hope you dry up soon, I know rain can make you feel blah!

Sue glad the swap worked out and you are happy with your dishwasher. Brian really like Lowes too! Hope you got to watch a good movie!

Schumi When I was a teen I dated a boy from England. His family was very nice and very traditional. His family made the best tea I ever had, I got addicted! I try to duplicate it but just can't get it the same. I use a clear glass tea pot and I really like it.

Tink I hope you enjoyed your nice cozy day and movies. Love the Indiana Jones Movies. Chicken veggie soup is always a winner. I have been trying to make more dishes like that with the cold! Hope you got your propane!

Monyk Sorry to hear about all your flight delays. I have to say out of all my trips Vegas was my worse for flights there and back. It sounds like you had a great time and  for winning some money! A conference in Orlando and a trip sounds great! SWGE is going to be crazy for a long time. I hope all your travel plans work out great! Chili cook off sounds like a great fund  raiser!

Patty I am glad you are thawing out up there I make eggplant a couple of ways here, we just love it! I hope it came out good and you enjoyed it!

Keisha I didn't get to answer you polka dot question...I liked polka dots a lot when I was younger. I have to say white with small black polka dots were my favorite Thanks for the good memory! Gift cards are such a nice way to enjoy your favorite places. I found myself a couple of times buying gift cards at Christmas to get the bonus ones

 to Robo, Spike, Squirlz and to anyone I missed. I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## macraven

_Usually when I have a doctor appointment I sit for an hour in the waiting room after my scheduled time

Today I came half hour early before appointment time and was called back a few minutes later after I signed in

Guess many cancelled today and I was moved up since I was here early

Lots of rain here and peeps don’t want to drive in it?

I’m not complaining about rain
It is a zillion times better than having snow!_


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I had to put a call into the  dentist today. I noticed one of mine has a weird smell from her mouth and she is older. This vet is the best dentist but lives far from me. Hopefully will get an appointment soon.



Hope you get an appointment and she's ok!


bobbie68 said:


> I have about 10 places to look at and getting excited but nervous



That is very exciting!!



macraven said:


> I’m not complaining about rain
> It is a zillion times better than having snow!



I agree! Someday, this snow thing will be a not-so-fond memory! I hope!

But the rain has brought ugly slush! Yuk! My friends with dogs aren't happy. First, their little ones didn't want to go out in the frigid weather to go potty, and now that it's warmer, they will have a big mess when they go out in the wet slush! I feel lucky to have cats and indoor litter boxes!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Lynne I have a big mug of coffee this morning. Hope you are all well......if I remember correctly you will be getting your heating fixed tomorrow. I know you are ready to get that fixed 


Tink hope you get your propane tank filled without issue.




schumigirl said:


> Robo…..nice pictures!!! I did think that first one was yours and was very impressed.....lol.....you caught it well, it`s quite hard to do without a telescope and camera for it. Kyle got some lovely pictures from his.....I just caught the last half of the eclipse...….



Would love to see some of the pics Kyle took of the eclipse if possible. A couple neighbors were able to get some nice ones with their cameras.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo nice pics ... the weather was not cooperating for us. Thanks for shareing. I hope all is well in your home



We had a few clouds that evening, but they blew off and it was a beautiful clear night with gorgeous stars and a great view of the Eclipse..


Sue the Cheesecake Factory at Mall at Mellenia is very good.  The Popeye’s chicken they have here is really good too.
Great to hear you were able to get what you wanted in your Bosch dishwasher.

Checked the weather for Sunday and the high in Orlando is predicted to be 64. I have never been to Universal when it’s been that cool. Kinda of looking forward to it. Even if it’s that cool and sun is out full shouldn’t be that bad. Will give this grandma a reason to wear my Gryffindor sweatshirt finally.

Had a nice dinner party for my next door neighbors birthday yesterday evening. All left full and happy.

Monyk congratulations on the win in Vegas. We haven’t been there for a few years. We always stayed at the Bellagio or the Venetion. Lots of changes since we were there last. I always liked looking at the flower displays at Bellagio.
When we were there last the Wynn was new and they finally had finished the rail system that ran behind the Casinos from MGM to the Sahara.

Mac hope your Doc appt went well. Always nice to get in to see the Doc in a timely fashion. Hope you are doing well.

The wind has been blowing pretty hard here for the past few days. High is supposed to be 74 today. I have the slidding doors open. Sending some warm Florida sun to all who need it.

To all our Sans family have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Quoted a few and typed a lot, but it did not show up. Dis is being wonky will try back later.


----------



## macraven

_Robbie I have that happen to me at times and it drives me mad!

I use my iPhone most of the time when I post on the darkside

Way too much work to retype what I said before so many times just do the readers digest version of original post 

Always enjoy the minions you share with us _


----------



## Lynne G

Dis is wonky.  Both my phone and Ipad would not let me log on, said, fraudulent site, maybe.  Had to say, go there anyway, and thankfully, it is the real Dis.  Seems both said it's because their trusted thing, was 1 day expired.  Is that what you had Tink?  

Flood warnings for tomorrow.  Bands of heavy rain to greet the early morning, and not clearing until lunch time.  Hey, with 50's in store, wash out is the tradeoff.  Guess that's why my street is being worked on, making sure water does not stay on the road.  Bad thing is, road is blocked, and older one had to park on another street.  

Bobbie, yeah, I have to have a full dinner most of the time.  Kids demand it.  

Mac, glad to hear your doctor trip went faster than expected.  Hope all is well.

Robo, so glad to see ya post, and enjoy those minions too.  Hoping you and your DH are feeling much better, and soaking up that Florida sun.

Lunch was good, now snacking on some pretzels.  From a brand that is local, and sometimes hard to find.  They are the crispy, tasty kind, with just the right amount of salt.  Goes fine with the coffee I picked up at lunchtime.  Just the right drinking temperature now.


----------



## keishashadow

Busy am so far.  DS woke up to a waterfall coming down thru LR ceiling.  Nothing apparant but a Bathroom directly above.  Call into his homeowners ins company.  So busy with storm claims, only a recording saying they will call back in 24 hours.  Then he’d have to wait for plumber.  Ridiculous.  You (or somebody) pays good chunk of change for it, produce.  Grr.  He turned off water main and I told him to go to work, nothing he can do.  Mr will lug up a shop vac so he can suck up the wet carpets.  Arrrgh 



Monykalyn said:


> Good afternoon!
> Lunch break from work, back to reality-have to pay for trips somehow! Got home from Las Vegas after numerous flight delays (going and coming home). Unfortunately Chiefs lost-we got to see the game in the bar in Denver airport on long layover (due to delayed 2nd flight). Gambled once-craps at Golden Nugget. Was with friends that were celebrating 50th bday. They got tired around midnight-DH and I hung around longer as we were winning. Ended up with several hundred dollars up-some of which went into garage door when we got home. Turned out was never properly installed (another area the going broke builder apparently cut corners-we bought the house in foreclosure)-can't believe it lasted this long (9years). But fixed up now and it is so quiet!! Who knew it wasn't supposed to rattle and groan and shake (and we did have someone look at it a couple years ago and didn't find anything).
> The conference that DH went to is in Orlando next year-decided we will take the kids and attempt to see Star wars land then. Will get it booked when we know conference dates for sure, hopefully same weekend in January.
> We have a couple Birthdays between Feb and May, plus 2 of our major events for charities going on - with the largest next month-Chili Cookoff! There may be something about it on Food Network this year too-have someone working on a contact. Mario Lopez does our commercial for the event. I tend to mark the year according to Sertoma events LOL!
> 
> Yum!! my son is a hot chocolate super fan-he makes a very decadent hot chocolate-including whip cream, vanilla creamer, and chocolate chips.
> 
> 
> I am still eyeing 1st week of march, but they haven't announced who is playing yet, and I really really should save the money for the cruise
> Ditto what Patty said Charade!!
> 
> Ugh that was my wedding set-maroon and green rings. lasted 25 years (in bits and pieces anyway). Finally got an all white new set-not sure of brand though? Just liked the look.
> 
> "HI" to any peeps I missed. I tried reading along, but haven't been able to reply til got back on laptop!



Nice hit on the “ATM” machine, vegas style lol. Nice to hear it went to good use.  




Sue M said:


> Yes, chains can be a hit or miss. I’ve been to Cheesecake Factory in Seattle, Renton (near SeaTac) and the one in Boca Raton and enjoyed them all. Love Cracker Barrel Sunday Dinner Special, Fried Chicken. Yum. So crispy. It comes with 2 breasts so daughter and I share and just order extra sides. I’ve only been to the one in Deerfield, Fl.
> Olive Garden in Coral Springs on University was really disappointing. I’ve been in several in Washington and Orlando near WDW but that one was gross.
> 
> I had no idea you guys have Timmy’s in the US!  Canada has infiltrated lol!
> 
> Just got back from Lowe’s. Swap done!  Only cost $180 more. Worth it to get what I wanted than keep thinking I wish I got it!
> 
> Dreary drizzling day here. Good day for a movie.



I could just eat CB sides but admit I usuallly hit up Uncle Herschel day or night.  



tink1957 said:


> My phone decided that it wasn't going on the boards when I tried to post earlier and I had trouble getting back on...weird.
> 
> Lynne...I feel your pain with the heating problems...my propane decided to run out this morning and our delivery is set for tomorrow.  At least it's not going to be as cold as your weather so we can deal by using the fireplace and space heaters.
> 
> Carole...the snakes line is a quote from Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark.  Love that movie even after all these years.
> 
> Monyk...it's hard to resist the lure of the darkside even when we need the $ for other things like those pesky bills that keep coming every month.
> 
> Sue...congrats on the new dishwasher.  Lowes is the best.
> 
> Chicken vegetable soup for dinner should warm us up a little.
> 
> Have a great night everyone



Oh no, is there a guage on the propane tank?  I’ve tried a few on small grill tanks and none have ever worked properly.



Sue M said:


> Yes!  Lowe’s finally opened in Canada.  Love the Indy movie. Why is it always snakes, lol. The Indy ride in Disneyland is great.



It is, have been bemoaning the fact forever that ride platform is the same as stoopid dinosaur ride.  Why oh why hang onto a lame theme?



schumigirl said:


> Yep...realised when I read Keisha’s reply.......I get up too early in the morning sometimes!! Hope you stay warm too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana Jones was the first rollercoaster I ever went on.....Disneyland Paris in 1992. Looking back it was fabulous.....but as a first time coaster......no. It goes upside down and backwards.......scared the bejeesus out of me!!! I hadn’t learned to scream as you drop and you don’t get that horrible falling feeling......now I’d love it....but no real desire to go back to Paris anytime soon or DLP.
> 
> 
> It is bitterly cold outside this morning........place is pure white and Kyle’s car will take some defrosting as he didn’t put it in the garage last night.......oops!! We have plenty of de-icer though.....
> 
> Don’t think we need to go out today, but I do like a wander somewhere most days.......although have a friend coming around for a coffee and to borrow some pitchers and a punch bowl from me.....not sure why as she usually has all these things.....but down side is.....she has her sister visiting from Germany.....we don’t get on.....she’s a vegan....and doesn’t she have to tell everyone constantly, one of these very annoying types that can’t talk about anything else...........we’ve never gotten along though......I find her very narcissistic and petulant if she isn’t the centre of attention and the focal point of everyone.....so I can’t be doing with her really. Although maybe I don’t help at times....   Thankfully my friend knows what she’s like and can’t really deal with her either......
> 
> Bacon for breakfast this morning.............



No looping at DL, thank goodness!  Oh hail the vegans, spare me lol



Lynne G said:


> Tink, I hope you get warm soon.  We had pasta last night.  Carbs are good, and filling.  Even little one ate.  Though she ran out last night to get more rice.  That kid is so picky.  But she did have a large bowl of the pasta.   Seems lunch at school is early, and she doesn't eat much there, so she's starving by dinner time.
> 
> Bacon.  Yep, Schumi must be up.  A shame your friend's sister has to opine on her vegan eating choice to all.  There are ways to quietly let it be known.  We are cold, but not white.  Seems the rain the other day, washed all remaining white down the drain.  And darn high weather system, you're leaving us.  Not really crying though.  As rain means warmer temps.  While a nice 28 degree ride this very dark morning, will see 40 by ride home.  Then, as weather guy said, I'm not sure I'm reading this correctly, close to 60 tomorrow, with the rain.  No matter, he said, reality comes back on Friday, and freezing weather temps will continue.  And the wet continues, even if it's not white.
> 
> Ah, all these w words.  Must mean it's a Wednesday.   And you know what that means:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - that's for Patty and Schumi.  I, am happy to say, no snow here. So,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since Keisha's got polka dots on my mind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , to all the homies.
> 
> And off for some tea.  Seems DH came home around 1am last night, than 4:30 alarm this morning.  Yep, I'm up, been so for hours.



Hey, Lynne, Lynne, Lynne what day is it? 

Want to try this Korean dish where rice is served in hot stone bowl (with various additions).  Optional to top with a cracked egg.  What’s intriguing is the rice keeps cooking once it’s plated and it gets a crunchy outside layer & the egg cooks right in the dish. Longer it sets in front of you, more well done the yolk.  No real Korean dishes here, might have to go to our strip/produce area downtown and pick up some the the special spices/cooking sauces



macraven said:


> _One can never have enough bacon in the house
> 
> Had BLT last night for dinner...again
> Quick easy meal to fix
> 
> 
> Temps improving for some of our homies
> Yay.....
> 
> I’m back to rain all day again
> 
> Hope all have a swell day!_



It’s springlike here.  Hoping it loosens up the ice in driveway so i can chip at it a bit.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, never tried making that Korean bowl dish, but there's a local Korean (no English menus) where I do get it every long so often.   I point to what I like and say no to the stuff I don't.  It is tasty, and I love looking at their food store on the first floor.  Everything is so pretty there.  

Darn, drank that coffee fast.  Now time for more tea.  Not gourmet by any means, but the water cooler has hot water, hot enough to make tea.  So, I get my tea fix.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.....I had my yearly check and 3 yearly dreaded lady exams yesterday.......turned up 25 minutes early and was taken straight away as everyone else had cancelled due to weather.......win win!!! Glad you didn’t have to wait long.....

Robo......I tried to log in earlier and it came up with licence out of date or similar.....but got on by bypassing it.....don’t like normally ignoring warnings on the computer.......Kyles pictures are held on his own computer, I don’t have them......but they are pretty cool! He’s after a new camera for the end of the telescope now.......wish he’d said before his birthday and we could have got him that! 

Lynne, glad it’s not so cold for you......nearly Friday!!! 

Keisha......yep, heaven help us from the sanctimonious among us!!! It didn’t go well with her today........it very rarely does though.......I think I bring out the worst in her and vice verse.......and my friend is so lovely, complete opposite.....and big meat eater!!! How she is somlim I’ll never know as she openly admits she eats like a horse......and never exercises!!! 

Did I miss MonyK??? And big hello to everyone else.......can’t multi quote tonight.......



It is freezing today, tonight and to be even colder during the night and maybe snow tomorrow......not looking forward to that!

Went for lunch with friend and Tom......her vegan sister decided she wouldn’t go where we were going to have lunch,  so friend happily dropped her off and said she’d see her later.........she complained she could smell the bacon as soon as she walked in my house......lol.......

Then my friend hadn’t seen all the changes we’d made to the house this year......so, showed them the kitchen changes, new downstairs bathroom, Kyle’s new bathroom, laundry room and utility room.......now, 3 out of them are variations of grey tones and effects, cabinets in utility are all grey.......but all rooms are different.........friend loved them all but vegan said oh grey will be so over in a few years............looked her in the eye and said then I’ll pay to get the rooms repainted and pay someone to rip them all out and replace them then if I feel like it......don’t you be worried, it isn’t going to cost you anything .........friend sniggered. Very negative and sanctimonious person.....not someone I care to spend time with. Thankfully she’s going back to Germany at the weekend......won’t see her for a couple of years again.....

Fun day though!! 

Lazy night tonight........have a few things to organise for mum and I when we visit New York in June......just realised I haven’t booked the hotel yet!!! Oops......so, will do that and check out a few things for our March and May trips....

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, I like gray in homes.  Sorry such a negative person, friend's sister is.  Bet your home is even more lovely, Schumi.  Hope your snow does not stick around long.

Older one says large trench is in the street, across from our driveway.  Sigh, may have to park on the other street too.  And, may all cross toes and fingers that my heater guy can get into our street, and park in our driveway.  I'm annoyed now.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne 
Sending mummy dust the dude can get to your street and drive way

You have waited long enough to get your heat back on_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi
Grey is a very popular room color where I am 

I’m in no rush to repaint some of our rooms but when I do, a few of the rooms will be done with grey

When I say “when I do” the rooms, I won’t be doing the work but will hire a contractor for the work......_


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Quoted a few and typed a lot, but it did not show up. Dis is being wonky will try back later.



_Robo, I clicked on your first post and could read what you did write out to us
I would have posted this earlier but just figured out what happened to you and your postings 

Somehow what you posted after quoting other homies, became mixed into the post you quoted

You can do the edit on that post if you chose to

I have had that happen to me before when the Dis gets wonky 
I type and find out it blended into a post I had quoted 

Hope your day has been good and your temps are warmer _


----------



## Robo56

Thanks Mac. I went back and salvaged this mornings message. Thank you for your help. Was on my ipad.


----------



## keishashadow

Another Q for the group...

Has anybody flown either Alaska Air or Hawaiian?  Just wondering if in same ballpark as to experience. Not finding much in way of comparisons online.



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, never tried making that Korean bowl dish, but there's a local Korean (no English menus) where I do get it every long so often.   I point to what I like and say no to the stuff I don't.  It is tasty, and I love looking at their food store on the first floor.  Everything is so pretty there.
> 
> Darn, drank that coffee fast.  Now time for more tea.  Not gourmet by any means, but the water cooler has hot water, hot enough to make tea.  So, I get my tea fix.



Meant to say before that SAMS club now & again has the large boxes of Tim Hortons.  I usually buy it a bit cheaper from Amazon, where I get the bulk of my kcups.

You are brave to order that way lol.  Have always wanted to visit a city’s Chinatown, never anywhere that had one.  Hope to rectify that this year 



macraven said:


> _Schumi
> Grey is a very popular room color where I am
> 
> I’m in no rush to repaint some of our rooms but when I do, a few of the rooms will be done with grey
> 
> When I say “when I do” the rooms, I won’t be doing the work but will hire a contractor for the work......_




I always thought of grey as a neutral color.  I get a kick out of grabbing handfuls of the paint samples & taping to my walls until I decide on new tones.  Usually takes me a month or so to decide.  Do love the actual process of painting, not so much of the clean up. Mr had a contracting business when times were tough back in 70’s and he’d get laid off.  Humors me & hands me a brush till I tire myself out but pretty sure he paints over my work lol.


----------



## Robo56

tink1957 said:


> Chicken vegetable soup for dinner should warm us up a little.



I really like soup. I need to get better at making from scratch soup. Yours sound yummy.




bobbie68 said:


> to Robo,



Hi Bobbie 



bobbie68 said:


> We will take another half day on the trip to look at places in another area. I have narrowed it down to N/NE of Orlando and S/SE of Orlando. Roughly about 20 minutes or so from Orlando. I have about 10 places to look at and getting excited but nervous



You will know when you have found the right place. Part of the fun is visiting places to find out what fits for your family.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, so glad to see ya post, and enjoy those minions too. Hoping you and your DH are feeling much better, and soaking up that Florida sun.



We are hanging in there....enjoying the warmer Florida weather for sure. Sending some Florida sunshine your way 




schumigirl said:


> .Kyles pictures are held on his own computer, I don’t have them......but they are pretty cool! He’s after a new camera for the end of the telescope now.......wish he’d said before his birthday and we could have got him that!



Might just have to buy him a "just because your a great son gift".




schumigirl said:


> Went for lunch with friend and Tom......her vegan sister decided she wouldn’t go where we were going to have lunch, so friend happily dropped her off and said she’d see her later.........she complained she could smell the bacon as soon as she walked in my house......lol.......



I laughed when I read this....


----------



## Sue M

Oh Schumi, thanks for the morning laugh recounting your encounters with the vegan!  Stay warm!

Lynne oh, that’s horrible about the trench. I hope heater people can get in, you’ve waited long enough with no heat!

Monykalyn congrats on your winnings and fixing garage door!

Mac BLT sounds good for dinner. I don’t always want a full meal at dinner. Sometimes we just have soup & grilled sandwiches open face. We may be getting a lot of bacon.  Husband and friend have rigged up a smoker and are trying to smoke bacon. We had a sample of first effort today. Let’s say it needs a bit of work 
Yay for getting in early at Doc office!

Bobbie. Poor kitty!  Hope the dental work goes well. My dog had to have several teeth pulled. I see a lot of Dunkin when we go to Fla, but no Timmies! 

Robo I haven’t been to Mall at Millenia yet!  Always have gone to the outlet!  I’ve tried the Chick Filla?  Can’t remember name right!  But we like the strips, waffle fries yum and the lemonade. So yummy. I wonder if we have Popeye Chicken here, name sounds familiar. But haven’t tried it. Here we have Nandos and KFC. We don’t like the KFC.
I’ll take some of that 74 weather!  43 here!

Keishashadow  that’s awful about the water coming thru the ceiling.  Yikes.  That happened to a friend.  In her condo, one day there was a huge leak from ceiling above. Lots of water damage to her unit. Turns out and elder lady lives above her and forgot to turn off her tap.  My friend was put up at a hotel (by insurance co) while her condo was being repaired. 3 weeks. Hope insurance company deals with it swiftly.
Alaska!  That’s all I fly, great customer service. Flights run pretty much on time, and if they change schedule it’s only by a few minutes. Very reliable. I have their credit card, it gives you one companion fare/yr and zero baggage fee. 
They also have direct flights to Florida from Seattle. So I either make the 3 hr drive to SeaTac or I catch the puddle jumper from here, part of the Alaska Family.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another gloomy day today. I think we are supposed to get more rain tonight and tomorrow.

I got an email today regarding the room assignments for the upcoming band trip. I have the option of sharing a room with B, sharing with other moms, or having a room by myself (obviously the most expensive option.) I asked B, “You really don’t want to share a room with me do you?” She starts hemming and hawing so I finally let her off the hook. “No, you don’t want to share a room with me and I am not offended by that.” I’m okay with sharing with other moms, I just don’t know who else is going on the trip.




schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your haircut Charade.....I get mine cut every 6 weeks or so....I have to or I’d feel like the wild woman of wonga!!!! My hair grows like wildfire though....not always length wise so it needs keeping in check.......


 I had to google “wild woman of wonga” and discovered an old movie called “Wild Women of Wongo. It looks like something that should be on Mystery Science Theater 3000.



Sue M said:


> Napping has been my downfall too for getting a good sleep. Which is why I guess I’m up in the middle of the night on my iPad,


 This is my problem too. If I take a nap I won’t sleep well at night. Then the next day I’m tired, so I take a nap. Then I can”t sleep at night.....



Sue M said:


> Brrrr! That’s so annoying. I hope you showed them your appt. card! Good thing you phoned to confirm.


 I did bring the card with me. The girl at the desk asked if she could keep it to show to her office manager. As I was walking away I hear her say “This is the second one.”



pattyw said:


> Hope they come through with a raise!


 Thanks Patty. Nothing has been mentioned yet. My boss is a big fan of raising the minimum wage to $15, but she isn’t paying me that much.



keishashadow said:


> Tried pfaltzcraft (sP) but too heavy, same with Fiesta ware & dinner plates oddly shaped. Finally, decided we are a corelle family It takes a licking & keeps on ticking


 When I worked in a department store I would occasionally get assigned to the housewares department. I thought some of the Pfaltzgraff patterns were really pretty, but the dishes were so heavy. We inherited some Corelle when my MIL moved to a nursing home and we have been using it ever since.



keishashadow said:


> Happy Polka Dot day? Ok, gals (& guys) what’s your favorite polka dot color combo?


 I don’t think I own anything with polka dots. A few years ago I almost bought B a dress that was orange with white polka dots. When she was 5 she saw a dress like that and just had to have it for Easter. I think I went to 3 stores before I found it in her size. She also wore it to her preschool graduation. If I find another one before the end of May I will buy it just to restage the graduation picture.



keishashadow said:


> I am obsessed with Tim horton’s Coffee.


A few years ago dh had a student from Canada and she gave him some Tim Horton’s coffee and he was hooked. I know we have at least one TH here in Virginia, but it is in Virginia Beach. Too far to drive just to get coffee.



Monykalyn said:


> The conference that DH went to is in Orlando next year-decided we will take the kids and attempt to see Star wars land then. Will get it booked when we know conference dates for sure, hopefully same weekend in January.


 A January trip will be fun. Dh has a conference every year, but it’s always in Vegas. I went with him once, but that was before B was born.



Sue M said:


> Love Cracker Barrel Sunday Dinner Special, Fried Chicken. Yum. So crispy. It comes with 2 breasts so daughter and I share and just order extra sides. I’ve only been to the one in Deerfield, Fl.
> Olive Garden in Coral Springs on University was really disappointing. I’ve been in several in Washington and Orlando near WDW but that one was gross.


 I love that Sunday chicken dinner too, but no one else will split it with me.  I have probably been to that Olive Garden but it was so long ago.



Sue M said:


> Yes! Lowe’s finally opened in Canada. Love the Indy movie. Why is it always snakes, lol. The Indy ride in Disneyland is great.


 I just looked up that ride. It looks like something I will be able to day. DH is already on board. 



bobbie68 said:


> I had to put a call into the  dentist today. I noticed one of mine has a weird smell from her mouth and she is older. This vet is the best dentist but lives far from me. Hopefully will get an appointment soon.


 Hope she is okay and it isn’t too serious. 



bobbie68 said:


> I see a lot of talk about TH...we use to have them around here but haven't seen them in years. We are over run with a Dunkin at every corner!! TH had great coffee!


We finally got a Dunkin a little over 2 years ago. It opened on Election Day. It took me longer to buy a donut that day than it did for me to vote for president. 



Robo56 said:


> Checked the weather for Sunday and the high in Orlando is predicted to be 64. I have never been to Universal when it’s been that cool. Kinda of looking forward to it. Even if it’s that cool and sun is out full shouldn’t be that bad. Will give this grandma a reason to wear my Gryffindor sweatshirt finally.


 When I was there I was amazed at how many people were walking around in full house robes and even some scarves. I was in shorts and T-shirt and I was sweating.



schumigirl said:


> she complained she could smell the bacon as soon as she walked in my house......lol.......


 What a wonderful smell.



schumigirl said:


> friend loved them all but vegan said oh grey will be so over in a few years.......


 And her point is? We are seriously considering gray when we get around to repainting. Not because it is “in” but because we think it’s a color that will look good.




Sue M said:


> I’ve tried the Chick Filla? Can’t remember name right! But we like the strips, waffle fries yum and the lemonade.


 Chick-fil-A is my favorite fast food. I grew up in Georgia where it was founded. I can remember when you could only find them in shopping malls. 


Well, I think I’ve spent nearly an hour typing this post. I keep getting distracted my Mythbusters Junior.


----------



## macraven

_That would be absolutely cool if you could find an orange dress with white polka dots for your daughter’s high school graduation!

A picture of her first graduation combined with her high school graduation would be something she would keep forever

You come up with great ideas !

_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _That would be absolutely cool if you could find an orange dress with white polka dots for your daughter’s high school graduation!
> 
> A picture of her first graduation combined with her high school graduation would be something she would keep forever
> 
> You come up with great ideas !
> _



Thanks. I can’t take credit for it though. I got the idea from seeing photo recreations online.


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie
How did the vet visit go?
Or are is it coming up soon ?

Both of my cats have had teeth extractions
One cat at age 2, had most of her teeth extracted last April 
Kitty has a generic condition and her gums and teeth enamel are not good

She does have two teeth still and has no issues eating
But we only give her can food and she lives to eat

Our other cat had two canines removed but didn’t have to wear the cone like other cat did 

Dental work for cats is like putting a kid through college.... lol
_

_
Hope all the homies are doing fine
and have sweet dreams tonight!_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Thanks. I can’t take credit for it though. I got the idea from seeing photo recreations online.



_You’ll be doing all the work to get this project done and I applaud you for this special surprise for your daughter 

It is a true act of love_


----------



## Charade67

Here is a picture of the original dress. Please excuse the crude photo editing. I would love to be able to find something similar.


----------



## macraven

_It’s adorable!

Hope you can make this happen as she will always remember it and all the love you put into this project for her_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oooh, I like gray in homes.  Sorry such a negative person, friend's sister is.  Bet your home is even more lovely, Schumi.  Hope your snow does not stick around long.
> 
> Older one says large trench is in the street, across from our driveway.  Sigh, may have to park on the other street too.  And, may all cross toes and fingers that my heater guy can get into our street, and park in our driveway.  I'm annoyed now.



Thank you Lynne.......Grey is lovely.....and can be so warm when toned correctly........snow is gone.....lol...we have rain. Not good with the trench....hope the guys can get access easily tomorrow.....you’ve been without heat for far too long!!!



macraven said:


> _Schumi
> Grey is a very popular room color where I am
> 
> I’m in no rush to repaint some of our rooms but when I do, a few of the rooms will be done with grey
> 
> When I say “when I do” the rooms, I won’t be doing the work but will hire a contractor for the work......_



Us too.....we don’t paint any more.......I used to enjoy it years ago and made not too bad a job of it.....but now.....yeah, we get the guys!!! 



keishashadow said:


> I always thought of grey as a neutral color.  I get a kick out of grabbing handfuls of the paint samples & taping to my walls until I decide on new tones.  Usually takes me a month or so to decide.  Do love the actual process of painting, not so much of the clean up. Mr had a contracting business when times were tough back in 70’s and he’d get laid off.  Humors me & hands me a brush till I tire myself out but pretty sure he paints over my work lol.



Grey is lovely.......I’m so happy with with everything we’ve done to the house this year and adding grey has only enhanced it........I used to humour Tom if he attempted to help when I used to paint a little.......I used to go over the bits he had proudly done......sssshhhhhhh!!! Don’t tell lol.......



Robo56 said:


> I really like soup. I need to get better at making from scratch soup. Yours sound yummy.
> 
> 
> Might just have to buy him a "just because your a great son gift".
> 
> 
> I laughed when I read this....



Robo.....making home made soup is honestly the easiest thing in the world.......I’m sure yours would be fabulous as you do everything else so well. I don’t eat a lot of soup, but everyone loves it when I do......whether it be veg, a cream of anything soup, but most recently everyone loves my chicken noodle soup.......

Yes, I think we will get it for him.....but can’t surprise him as I don’t know the exact one to buy as it’s quite specific and I have no clue which one he would choose.........

The bacon may have been deliberate...........



Sue M said:


> Oh Schumi, thanks for the morning laugh recounting your encounters with the vegan!  Stay warm!
> 
> Robo I haven’t been to Mall at Millenia yet!  Always have gone to the outlet!



Oh I’m so awful at times!! She is a lot of work and most folks like me and her sister don’t pander to her......which she doesn’t like.......but she’s never liked me anyway....lol.....although feeling is mutual. She is very passive aggressive and I call her out every time.......so it's never relaxing when she’s around.....which thankfully isn’t often! 

Oh you have to go to Mall at Millenia.........one of our favourite places in Orlando. Stores are beautiful and good food options too........I even like the food court!! 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another gloomy day today. I think we are supposed to get more rain tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I got an email today regarding the room assignments for the upcoming band trip. I have the option of sharing a room with B, sharing with other moms, or having a room by myself (obviously the most expensive option.) I asked B, “You really don’t want to share a room with me do you?” She starts hemming and hawing so I finally let her off the hook.
> 
> 
> I had to google “wild woman of wonga” and discovered an old movie called “Wild Women of Wongo. It looks like something that should be on Mystery Science Theater 3000.
> 
> What a wonderful smell.
> 
> And her point is? We are seriously considering gray when we get around to repainting. Not because it is “in” but because we think it’s a color that will look good.
> 
> .



Rain is better than snow at least.........that’s what we have this morning.....lots of rain and we are above freezing which is always nice......

I’d go with the more expensive option of having a room to myself.......couldn’t share with a friend.....even my best friends and I always had our own rooms if we went for a girly weekend or even overnight.......

Wild women was a weird movie.......never actually watched it through.....

Yes, the smell was lovely........her problem is basically jealousy......always has been. She sees what others have and wants it, and begrudges anyone who has something she hasn’t......not a frame of mind I ever understand.....yes, we don’t go with what is popular we go with what we like and have a vision for with our home.......I don’t care if it goes out of fashion or isn’t popular......I prefer to do that usually.......




So, yes, we have rain......lots of rain. 

Grocery shopping this morning and need to pick up a few items I’ve ordered for the bathrooms.......not exciting at all......

Very quiet day ahead I believe.........not sure what to do for dinner tonight........

Breakfast is toast and marmalade.......no sanctimonious vegans to annoy this morning.........

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of rain here too.  Been noisy at times.  And sub pump working as well.  Wash out indeed.

Kids are not moving very fast.  House feels cool, so heater near me, even if already 52 out. 

Gotta go, need that mom’s need for speed yell.  Little one has midterms, so she was stressing late last night.  Pond water moving can be shared by both kids.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ...I get up every morning still even though I don't drive anyone any more. Liv can't get out of the house on time or without forgetting something. I still have to help her. It is rainy but warmer, so I will take it. 

Last night Charlie worked and Liv was home studying. Had an easy dinner pasta with tuna. I am thinking meatloaf tonight with mashed cauliflower/potato and corn. Everyone is home tonight.  It is rare that the teens have a day off together.

Last week our term 2 in the high schools closed. For the first time Charlie got straight A's. He was so happy as were we. It is so nice to see him on such a good path. He is making good choices, so fingers crossed it stays like that. Liv is stressing about her class ranking right now. She is in the top 4 and they are all close by like a tenth of a point. The problem is that if you take academic classes (art, computer, gym) your GPA actually goes down. I have never heard of that. She took a nice creative writing class last semester and a photography class this semester. She is really enjoying it but has to worry about a GPA drop. We are hoping it doesn't effect it to much. You would think they would find a way to have this not happen. I think it is better they want to take some type of class verses a study hall.


Sue and Charade ... add me to the group of sleeping issues. I have the same problem and it is so frustrating. I did have a home sleep study but it was inconclusive so I have to try another one at the facility if my insurance will pay for it.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes for   . ..I will post an update when I have one!

Mac thanks asking about the kitty. Well I went on the website for the vet and they have one of those put the information in and we will call you for an appointment. I did but they didn't yet. This morning I will be calling  them for an appointment. I am giving her wet food right now ( I just do dry in my house) she really seems good and enjoying it. I just want to make sure she is eating. If I don't hear from the dental vet I will call my vet. I am not happy with them right now and they don't do dental very well. I hope the specialist will call me. She is so good. I agree with  dentistry and college. Your cat would fit in here, we live to eat too I am glad to hear your kitty does well. I am not sure how bad this is going to be yet!!

Lynne I hope you can post soon that you don't need a heater near you soon. I am glad that I am not the only one who has to do that in the morning. Oh I hear you on the midterms. Liv has her big final for her college class Tuesday and it is going to be a hard one. I hope little one does good on her mid terms. Our school system did away with mid terms.

Keisha I hope your DS gets somewhere quick with the insurance company. The insurance companies know how to act fast when it benefits them.  I have had Korean food once and it is really good. The hot stone bowl recipe does sound really good. If you end up making it I would love to hear about it

Schumi Glad that you had a nice lunch despite "the Vegan" lady. Sounds like you handled her very well  We did put grey tint paint in our house and I really enjoyed it. Several years ago I wanted to do different colors in each room, so now we get to repaint them for selling. I think we are going to go back to a grey tint paint. I think it does a lot to a room. I would love to do more grey in it but they  tell you to keep it as white as possible. How nice to be planning a trip with your mum, to visit family. New York in June should be very nice. I hope you get a hotel you want.

Robo Thanks and your right. I am excited to see all the new possibilities. We have a few ideas of what we want or need. The teens will be with us for awhile and I have the cats, which I need a certain set up for. I guess we will have to prioritize amenities we want. The biggest thing is the location. I really want to make sure I get it right. I hope the weather turns out good for you and you have a nice time. I know you are going to rock that Gryffindor sweatshirt

Sue I hope the bacon smoker gets better...Last year Brian used our smoker on our grill for the first time. He read for hours all the best tips. He decided he would do my turkey I had. Now Turkey dinner is one of my favorite meals. It is one of those meals don't mess with. Well I let him have my turkey and he wrecked it. I have never seen a turkey so dark and taste like burnt wood. It was one of the saddest things I saw on my dinner table. He wants to try again but I told him, nope not with my turkey. Thanks for sharing about your dog's dental, I like to hear other people's stories.

Charade You are so much braver than me. I could not share a room with other moms. I can barely share a room anymore with my gang. I hope it all works out for you, school trips can be stressful. I love the idea of finding the same type of dress.  that sounds like my Dunkin run every time!!!!

Patty Thanks and yes it is...I hope you are melting away up there

I hope  this family has a great day, stay dry or get warm


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Dental work for cats is like putting a kid through college.... lol_



Yep!! Little money pits they are! But loveable!



bobbie68 said:


> Charlie got straight A's



Yay! You and Brian should be proud! You provide him with a loving home and that enables him to focus on his studies!


Woke up to some snow falling! It stuck on the trees- looks pretty! But driving in this isn't fun! Slippery going this morning! Lots of cars in ditches and fender benders. Yes it's Buffalo and we can handle this, but you still need to slow down!

I could appreciate this picture more if I were looking at it while I see palm trees outside instead!


----------



## macraven

_My guess is you have now made plans for Orlando next month...

Winter puts that urge in all of us_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _My guess is you have now made plans for Orlando next month...
> 
> Winter puts that urge in all of us_



Yep!! One trip in February AND one in March! Gives me the encouragement I need to get out and drive to work!!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I’d go with the more expensive option of having a room to myself.......couldn’t share with a friend.....even my best friends and I always had our own rooms if we went for a girly weekend or even overnight.......





bobbie68 said:


> Charade You are so much braver than me. I could not share a room with other moms. I can barely share a room anymore with my gang. I hope it all works out for you, school trips can be stressful. I love the idea of finding the same type of dress.  that sounds like my Dunkin run every time!!!!



I’m actually okay with rooming with someone else. It’s only for a few nights. They have already assigned me a roomie. She is the aunt of one of the girls in the band. I don’t know if this girl is being raised by her aunt or if the aunt is just extremely involved in her life. I checked out the woman’s Facebook page and discovered that she is 12 years older than me and likes to post a lot of recipies. I asked B if she knew the girl in band. She says she knows who she is, but has never spoken to her. 



bobbie68 said:


> Last week our term 2 in the high schools closed. For the first time Charlie got straight A's



Congratulations to Charlie. 

I shouldn’t be posting right now, but I am bored at work.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie….congrats to Charlie......quite an achievement...…..I think you helped in many ways for him to achieve that...….yep, looking forward to New York......this will be my 6th time to the City and my shortest visit with mum at only a week....seems silly to go for such a short visit....but it works for us this year time wise. She is so excited, but sadly I think this will be the last time I take her as she`ll be 84 and trying to get travel insurance for her is getting a little difficult. And it does take a lot out of her.....not that she`ll admit to that of course......lol.....

Patty....that just looks cold!!! And what a fabulous picture!!!! Not fun to drive in though. 

Thought rain was here to stay...….

This is this afternoon...…..frost is back...…..










It is getting colder as I type outside, not as cold as Patty of course...….it has been a beautiful day but we were glad to get in just before lunch...…

Although it`s been one of those days where the phone has never stopped ringing.....we still have a landline and it was just one of those days. Even had one asking me if I wanted to claim for the accident I had recently.....known scam of course.....so I said oh yes, which one......silence.....she said its just a contact call to chat about your recent accident......I repeat again.....can you tell me which one...….silence again,  then they hang up.....lol....I love playing games with these fraudsters...…..

4pm already....this day has flown past.


----------



## Lynne G

We have heat!  Yay!  And flooding.  Good thing we have a shop vac.  Ugh.

And it is still raining, hard.  Boo!

Woot, Patty having 2 months to travel.

Bobbie, congratulations to Charlie.  So nice you are giving him a good start to his adult life.

I think breakfast for dinner.  Found these purple potatoes, so home fries, eggs and a ham steak.  Little one would have rather had a real steak, but the rest of our steaks were turned into teriyaki beef with peppers, with some white rice.  Easy and fast meal, though I had to add some hot sauce, as I thought the sauce we used was almost too bland.

Like seeing the countryside Schumi, and not so much the snowy north of me, Patty’s picture.  LOL though with this rain, we are in the 50’s and that temp in January is much appreciated.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> We have heat!  Yay!  And flooding.  Good thing we have a shop vac.  Ugh.
> 
> And it is still raining, hard.  Boo!
> 
> Woot, Patty having 2 months to travel.
> 
> Bobbie, congratulations to Charlie.  So nice you are giving him a good start to his adult life.
> 
> I think breakfast for dinner.  Found these purple potatoes, so home fries, eggs and a ham steak.  Little one would have rather had a real steak, but the rest of our steaks were turned into teriyaki beef with peppers, with some white rice.  Easy and fast meal, though I had to add some hot sauce, as I thought the sauce we used was almost too bland.
> 
> Like seeing the countryside Schumi, and not so much the snowy north of me, Patty’s picture.  LOL though with this rain, we are in the 50’s and that temp in January is much appreciated.



Yay!!! You have heat.........it’ll seem like Florida in the summer for you all tonight........enjoy being warm again and not having to deal with cold!!  Your food sounds lovely........love purple potatoes and ham steaks.....wonder if that’s what we call gammon steaks? Love any kind of hot sauce as long as it’s really hot!!! Gotta have a tingle! 

Yes, where we live we have the sea in front of us and the countryside with some beautiful walks behind and around us.........really I have no excuse for not walking every day.........but not in the cold!!!

Although forecast is for much warmer weather tomorrow........fingers crossed! 

Lazy night ahead.........drinks tonight will be tonic water that has elderflower added, ice, slice and a touch of grenadine......


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> We have heat! Yay! And flooding. Good thing we have a shop vac. Ugh.


Yay for the heat. Boo for the flooding. 

The rain has stopped, the sun is out, but temperatures are dropping.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone hope your day is great!

Thanks for all the kind words about Charlie, I appreciate it very much.  We are so proud of him and it feels really good to see him excelling. 

I actually have a question if anybody can answer before I put it up to the boards. Has anyone had any experience with the Sea World Parks or the Universal Parks with meds that need refrigeration? I was on the Disney Disabilities forum and one of the mods suggested a person look into the first aid station refrigeration for meds. Liv has one med that needs to stay a certain temp and the summer will be tough to do that.  I have to have it with me in an emergency for  quick access I can't keep it in the resort. I tried the car with an ice packs one day and nope it got warm. 

Thanks I appreciate your help


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne  that you got heat back!!!  for flooding!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, a slice of ham that you call a gammon steak.  Since it is ham, I just like to warm it up in the fry pan, though you could eat it cold.  Some use it cut up in a salad, but I like it fried, hot. And yes, I do like spice in most of my foods.  I have a seasoned salt mix that I like with most meats.

Kids are home, so no more quiet.  

No sun for us, Charade.  Still spitting rain when I went outside.  Gray day, very wet day.

And thanks to all for the heat help.  House feels so much better now.  

Older one borrowed my car, and darn why he didn’t get gas for it.  Claimed he forgot his wallet.  Yeah, right.  Will have to go there on my way home tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Bobbie, the first aid station will keep refrigerated medicine in all the parks we have used, including SW, and Universal, and at our local school too.  With my allergic older one, we had to have medicine stay cold over the years.  Was easy to get a refrigerator at hotel, if not already in room too.  We always asked due to medicine, and always had one sent to room without charge.   Thankfully, now we usually don’t need the medicine cold.  And we have always found all the first aids helpful with our refrigeration request.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!  Glad you all are enjoying Timmies!  Lol. We have so many Korean restaurants nearby, but I’m lost looking at menu. Haven’t a clue what to order. 

I don’t paint anymore either. Last time I painted my daughters rooms, and I woke up with frozen shoulder. Ouch. That was weeks to get over. Years ago my husband was out painting the fence with an air paint sprayer. I said- that looks like fun I want to try!  So he (foolishly) gave me the gun. I was spraying away when he called me. Forgetting the gun was going I turned to him and ended up spraying right across his face I was laughing so hard I almost had an accident. He thought I did it on purpose, but soon realized I didn’t. Needless to say that was the end of my paint spraying career!

Charade hope the room sharing goes well!  I frequently meet up with my friend from LA in Orlando, we’ve planned many trips together. But we always have separate rooms. And with my sleep problems it’s probably a good thing!
Fingers crossed for a raise!  
Looking forward to some Chick-fil-A when I go down to FLL. They opened a new one on Hillsboro not to far from where we stay in Deerfield. Love the Hawaiian dipping sauce. 
Wonderful dress idea!

Schumi jealously is awful. I had a friend like that and I finally had to part ways. It was very hurtful, I couldn’t figure out why she was behaving like that at first. Relationship was just getting too toxic. 

Do you have any Broadway show tickets?  I’m so happy a real NY Pizza place opened in my town recently. It’s the real deal. Pizza chef used to have a pizzeria in Brooklyn. There’s nothing like NY pizza!  As a matter of fact we are having it for dinner Friday. I was telling hubs about it and he wants to try it. Dishwasher delivery is Friday too!  Yay. 
Nice pic of your area too! Is that your back field?  I’d have horses!  No frost here, 45F. Drizzling. 

The most phone scams we get are either saying they (Microsoft)have noticed a virus on my PC, that’s a good one. I played along once to see where they were going. They wanted me to do screen share and give them access to my computer. Yeah, sure thing. The other is always around tax time saying they’re from Canada Revenue and I’m about to be arrested for back taxes owed. I used to love playing with them. But they’ve taken all my fun away, now it’s just an automated call. 

Bobbie congrats on Charlie’s As!  Oh no, not Christmas turkey   I don’t blame you, I hope Hubs doesn’t get any idea about our turkey!  Cause it will be a flat no from me!  He can get a small turkey to experiment with!  

Pattyw beautiful snow pic! But stay safe on the roads. Because it doesn’t snow here often (except in the mountains) we aren’t particularly good drivers in the snow, and some doesn’t even bother to put snow tires on, just use the all seasons. So when it does snow, cars are going all over the place. And we are pretty hilly here too, so it’s crazy. 
We live on a hill, and our house is just before the crest. Every time it snows without fail, someone in a pickup thinks he can get up the hill, and they get as far as our driveway, then we hear the spinning lol!  I never go up our hill in the snow, we take the back way!  

Lynne yay for heat!  Purple potatoes!  Only place I’ve ever seen them is Hawaii. Love breakfast for dinner. 
Sorry about flooding, ugh.


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne G said:


> Yes, Bobbie, the first aid station will keep refrigerated medicine in all the parks we have used, including SW, and Universal, and at our local school too.  With my allergic older one, we had to have medicine stay cold over the years.  Was easy to get a refrigerator at hotel, if not already in room too.  We always asked due to medicine, and always had one sent to room without charge.   Thankfully, now we usually don’t need the medicine cold.  And we have always found all the first aids helpful with our refrigeration request.


 Great thanks Lynne


----------



## bobbie68

Sue M said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!  Glad you all are enjoying Timmies!  Lol. We have so many Korean restaurants nearby, but I’m lost looking at menu. Haven’t a clue what to order.
> 
> I don’t paint anymore either. Last time I painted my daughters rooms, and I woke up with frozen shoulder. Ouch. That was weeks to get over. Years ago my husband was out painting the fence with an air paint sprayer. I said- that looks like fun I want to try!  So he (foolishly) gave me the gun. I was spraying away when he called me. Forgetting the gun was going I turned to him and ended up spraying right across his face I was laughing so hard I almost had an accident. He thought I did it on purpose, but soon realized I didn’t. Needless to say that was the end of my paint spraying career!
> 
> Charade hope the room sharing goes well!  I frequently meet up with my friend from LA in Orlando, we’ve planned many trips together. But we always have separate rooms. And with my sleep problems it’s probably a good thing!
> Fingers crossed for a raise!
> Looking forward to some Chick-fil-A when I go down to FLL. They opened a new one on Hillsboro not to far from where we stay in Deerfield. Love the Hawaiian dipping sauce.
> Wonderful dress idea!
> 
> Schumi jealously is awful. I had a friend like that and I finally had to part ways. It was very hurtful, I couldn’t figure out why she was behaving like that at first. Relationship was just getting too toxic.
> 
> Do you have any Broadway show tickets?  I’m so happy a real NY Pizza place opened in my town recently. It’s the real deal. Pizza chef used to have a pizzeria in Brooklyn. There’s nothing like NY pizza!  As a matter of fact we are having it for dinner Friday. I was telling hubs about it and he wants to try it. Dishwasher delivery is Friday too!  Yay.
> Nice pic of your area too! Is that your back field?  I’d have horses!  No frost here, 45F. Drizzling.
> 
> The most phone scams we get are either saying they (Microsoft)have noticed a virus on my PC, that’s a good one. I played along once to see where they were going. They wanted me to do screen share and give them access to my computer. Yeah, sure thing. The other is always around tax time saying they’re from Canada Revenue and I’m about to be arrested for back taxes owed. I used to love playing with them. But they’ve taken all my fun away, now it’s just an automated call.
> 
> Bobbie congrats on Charlie’s As!  Oh no, not Christmas turkey   I don’t blame you, I hope Hubs doesn’t get any idea about our turkey!  Cause it will be a flat no from me!  He can get a small turkey to experiment with!
> 
> Pattyw beautiful snow pic! But stay safe on the roads. Because it doesn’t snow here often (except in the mountains) we aren’t particularly good drivers in the snow, and some doesn’t even bother to put snow tires on, just use the all seasons. So when it does snow, cars are going all over the place. And we are pretty hilly here too, so it’s crazy.
> We live on a hill, and our house is just before the crest. Every time it snows without fail, someone in a pickup thinks he can get up the hill, and they get as far as our driveway, then we hear the spinning lol!  I never go up our hill in the snow, we take the back way!
> 
> Lynne yay for heat!  Purple potatoes!  Only place I’ve ever seen them is Hawaii. Love breakfast for dinner.
> Sorry about flooding, ugh.





bobbie68 said:


> Great thanks Lynne



Sue I was laughing so hard about you spraying your DH. Wow what a sight that must have been.

Thanks for the congrats on Charlie. Glad you would save your turkey.


----------



## Sue M

bobbie68 said:


> Sue I was laughing so hard about you spraying your DH. Wow what a sight that must have been.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on Charlie. Glad you would save your turkey.


Yes, I think I couldn’t stop laughing for 20 min. I very time I looked at him I’d start again.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yes, we cook gammon steaks as they are raw to start with.....I adore spicy foods of all kinds......thankfully mine all do too, well, Kyle won’t eat really hot but likes spicy........




Sue M said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone!  Glad you all are enjoying Timmies!  Lol. We have so many Korean restaurants nearby, but I’m lost looking at menu. Haven’t a clue what to order.
> 
> I don’t paint anymore either. Last time I painted my daughters rooms, and I woke up with frozen shoulder. Ouch. That was weeks to get over. Years ago my husband was out painting the fence with an air paint sprayer. I said- that looks like fun I want to try!  So he (foolishly) gave me the gun. I was spraying away when he called me. Forgetting the gun was going I turned to him and ended up spraying right across his face I was laughing so hard I almost had an accident. He thought I did it on purpose, but soon realized I didn’t. Needless to say that was the end of my paint spraying career!
> 
> Charade hope the room sharing goes well!  I frequently meet up with my friend from LA in Orlando, we’ve planned many trips together. But we always have separate rooms. And with my sleep problems it’s probably a good thing!
> Fingers crossed for a raise!
> Looking forward to some Chick-fil-A when I go down to FLL. They opened a new one on Hillsboro not to far from where we stay in Deerfield. Love the Hawaiian dipping sauce.
> Wonderful dress idea!
> 
> Schumi jealously is awful. I had a friend like that and I finally had to part ways. It was very hurtful, I couldn’t figure out why she was behaving like that at first. Relationship was just getting too toxic.
> 
> Do you have any Broadway show tickets?  I’m so happy a real NY Pizza place opened in my town recently. It’s the real deal. Pizza chef used to have a pizzeria in Brooklyn. There’s nothing like NY pizza!  As a matter of fact we are having it for dinner Friday. I was telling hubs about it and he wants to try it. Dishwasher delivery is Friday too!  Yay.
> Nice pic of your area too! Is that your back field?  I’d have horses!  No frost here, 45F. Drizzling.
> 
> The most phone scams we get are either saying they (Microsoft)have noticed a virus on my PC, that’s a good one. I played along once to see where they were going. They wanted me to do screen share and give them access to my computer. Yeah, sure thing. The other is always around tax time saying they’re from Canada Revenue and I’m about to be arrested for back taxes owed. I used to love playing with them. But they’ve taken all my fun away, now it’s just an automated call.
> 
> Bobbie congrats on Charlie’s As!  Oh no, not Christmas turkey   I don’t blame you, I hope Hubs doesn’t get any idea about our turkey!  Cause it will be a flat no from me!  He can get a small turkey to experiment with!
> 
> Pattyw beautiful snow pic! But stay safe on the roads. Because it doesn’t snow here often (except in the mountains) we aren’t particularly good drivers in the snow, and some doesn’t even bother to put snow tires on, just use the all seasons. So when it does snow, cars are going all over the place. And we are pretty hilly here too, so it’s crazy.
> We live on a hill, and our house is just before the crest. Every time it snows without fail, someone in a pickup thinks he can get up the hill, and they get as far as our driveway, then we hear the spinning lol!  I never go up our hill in the snow, we take the back way!
> 
> Lynne yay for heat!  Purple potatoes!  Only place I’ve ever seen them is Hawaii. Love breakfast for dinner.
> Sorry about flooding, ugh.




Yep, I wouldn’t share a room with anyone in case they snored and kept me awake.....or vice Versa lol......can you imagine!!! 

I love your spray paint story......lol........that’s one way to not be offered the chance to do it again......I’ve never used a spray gun with painting......not likely to now....much easier to get the professionals in.

Doubt this time we’ll see a broadway show, most of our time is going to be in LI with family. I’ve done the city so often last few years I don’t mind not doing much this time......it’s all about mum seeing her sister for what will probably be the last time. I did love NY pizzas when I was there......Tom and I ate a few pizzas last July....lol.......

Love the Microsoft scammers.......one guy told me a few years ago he was calling from “the internet” I couldn’t help but laugh.......yes, I used to go so far along with them then tell them something so ridiculous even with their very poor English they knew they’d been played.....lol......

I’m lucky with friends never really experienced that before, thankfully she’s only a friends sister and lives in Germany so I don’t have to see her very often at all. I think she’s a very unhappy person.....opposite of her sister who’s been my friend for years. I don’t blame you for cutting out that friendship, such a shame they ruined your friendship......I can’t deal with that type of person at all and just won’t be around it.....I think you’ve got to feel sorry for folks who suffer from jealousy, but no time for it. 

Enjoy getting your new dishwasher today!!! Isn’t it awful when we get excited about household items like dishwashers. 



Slept like a baby last night! First night I think I’ve slept through for ages.....

It’s a lot milder today and bit of rain overnight, so hopefully a few days of milder weather before the chill comes back next week. 

Not sure of plans for today.......Tom did ask if I had any plans for today so not sure if there’s something he wants to do........got a bit of baking to do for a church event tomorrow. That’s always a hit or a miss from me.......lol......

January is such a dark month.......although you can see it is starting to get a bit lighter a little bit earlier in the mornings already.......I’m ready for some warmer and brighter weather........


----------



## Lynne G

Great story Sue.  I don't like painting, or much else.  We refinished the floors in our kids rooms.  The rest of the house, I hired out.  Hope your new dishwasher arrives soon, and you will no long have to wash dishes either.  LOL

January does seem dark, I agree Schumi.  But March will be here before ya know it, and I'll loose an hour of sleep, on March 10.  I really wish the daylight savings changes go away pronto.  While it's nice to have another hour to sleep, Less than 6 months later, we loose it.  But for now, yep, still need car lights on the morning commute, and almost always need them on the way back.  

Oooh, there's a beautiful pinkish color on the horizon.  Daylight is coming .....

Rain is gone, but so is the warm temps.  At freezing ride this morning.  Yep, 32 to greet the day.  And the afternoon, 5 degrees warmer.  Hello Arctic air, trying so hard to make it seem like winter is not going away any time soon.  






And for those keeping track --  yay!  It's the end of the work week for some of our homies.  A Friday.  For me, that means .  Yep, happy about that. 
 oh yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - a big, Happy Friday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, can you tell? A happy day.


    and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


,  .  

Okay, time for tea.  Hiope all are feeling well, and will have a lovely week-end.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone and welcome to Friday. I will probably spend most of today doing laundry. I also plan on making a trip to our Girl Scout council shop. B has cookie money left over from last year’s sale that expires in March.  I need to pick up a badge that she has earned, but don’t know what else to buy. There isn’t really anything she wants. She has kept her membership active, but really hasn’t participated much in scouts for the past few years. 



Sue M said:


> I don’t paint anymore either. Last time I painted my daughters rooms, and I woke up with frozen shoulder. Ouch. That was weeks to get over. Years ago my husband was out painting the fence with an air paint sprayer. I said- that looks like fun I want to try! So he (foolishly) gave me the gun. I was spraying away when he called me. Forgetting the gun was going I turned to him and ended up spraying right across his face I was laughing so hard I almost had an accident. He thought I did it on purpose, but soon realized I didn’t. Needless to say that was the end of my paint spraying career!


Dh and I tried painting B’s room once years ago. It looked okay, but we decided that any future painting would be done by professionals.  Too funny about the paint sprayer. That sounds like something I would do.



Sue M said:


> The most phone scams we get are either saying they (Microsoft)have noticed a virus on my PC, that’s a good one. I played along once to see where they were going. They wanted me to do screen share and give them access to my computer. Yeah, sure thing. The other is always around tax time saying they’re from Canada Revenue and I’m about to be arrested for back taxes owed. I used to love playing with them. But they’ve taken all my fun away, now it’s just an automated call.


I love getting the Microsoft calls. When they tell me I have a virus on my PC I just innocently ask, “You mean my Mac?” They usually just hang up after that. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I wouldn’t share a room with anyone in case they snored and kept me awake.....or vice Versa lol......can you imagine!!!


I figure I will bring ear plugs in case she snores, and my CPAP becasue I know that I do. The difference between me staying alone or with a roomie is $300, So I will take my chance with the roomie.



Lynne G said:


> January does seem dark, I agree Schumi. But March will be here before ya know it, and I'll loose an hour of sleep, on March 10. I really wish the daylight savings changes go away pronto. While it's nice to have another hour to sleep, Less than 6 months later, we loose it. But for now, yep, still need car lights on the morning commute, and almost always need them on the way back.


 I don’t mind losing the hour of sleep since we get evening daylight back. i hate this time of year when it looks like midningt when it is only 6:00. I do wish we would do away with the time changes though. I don’t see why they. Are necessary.

Time to get up and get this day started.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> We have heat! Yay! And flooding. Good thing we have a shop vac. Ugh.



Yay on heat, sorry about flooding! Hope it's better today!



schumigirl said:


> drinks tonight will be tonic water that has elderflower added, ice, slice and a touch of grenadine......



Yum!! You always have the best food and drink recipes!



Charade67 said:


> The rain has stopped, the sun is out, but temperatures are dropping.



Yep- sun and dropping temps here, too!!



bobbie68 said:


> everyone hope your day is great!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words about Charlie, I appreciate it very much.  We are so proud of him and it feels really good to see him excelling.
> 
> I actually have a question if anybody can answer before I put it up to the boards. Has anyone had any experience with the Sea World Parks or the Universal Parks with meds that need refrigeration? I was on the Disney Disabilities forum and one of the mods suggested a person look into the first aid station refrigeration for meds. Liv has one med that needs to stay a certain temp and the summer will be tough to do that.  I have to have it with me in an emergency for  quick access I can't keep it in the resort. I tried the car with an ice packs one day and nope it got warm.
> 
> Thanks I appreciate your help



Joe is an insulin dependent diabetic- he carries a cooler with ice wherever we go to keep his meds cold.  He refills ice at quick service locations. First aid is probably the best option, but he likes to have his meds with him. 



Sue M said:


> Pattyw beautiful snow pic! But stay safe on the roads. Because it doesn’t snow here often (except in the mountains) we aren’t particularly good drivers in the snow, and some doesn’t even bother to put snow tires on, just use the all seasons. So when it does snow, cars are going all over the place. And we are pretty hilly here too, so it’s crazy.



Hilly terrain and snow and ice- eek!! Luckily, it's pretty flat by us! Actually, we don't put snow tires on our cars- we use the all weather and they are fine. They do a good job of clearing snow and salting here so I think that's why we can get away without the snow tires. 

Happy TGIF!! We have sun and cold here- south of Buffalo- winter storm going on right now with snow and whiteout conditions! Hope it stays there!


Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....pinkish sky in the morning sounds lovely!!! Hope you are enjoying the new found heat at home even if it is cold outside...….

Charade it would be worth $300 for me not to share a room with a snorer......my worst nightmare and why I never do share....even with close friends.....actually I think we all agree on that as no one ever suggests sharing a room...….maybe that's why we`ve all been friends for so long!!! 

Patty.....it was a nice drink....I`ve avoided tonic water for years as I thought I didn't like it.....I think I may have tasted someone`s gin and tonic many years ago...and as I hate original flavoured gin it may have put me off....but yes, it`s lovely with the elderflower flavour added...….I`d rather have wine if I`m honest....lol.....but doing well with Dry January...…. Hope your weather isn't as bad although I suspect it might be bad for a while for you up there.......


Had a kind of busy day...….well, it all only involved sitting on my derriere ......bought mum her travel insurance for our New York trip this June, no bargains when she`s 83!!!! They know how to charge for that......got our hotel in Long Island booked, same one her and I stayed in before on a previous visit, and then got our overnight hotel here booked too...…..I feel I have achieved something positive today. 

Not done much else apart form some trip report which again only involved sitting on my bottom. 

I really do need to move.……...


----------



## Charade67

Had a nice drive out to Roanoke this morning.  It's an hour drive each way, but not so bad when it's sunny and clear.  I didn't find much that I though B would like. It was so much easier when she was little, but now she really doesn't care to have Girl Scout branded merchandise. I ended up spending some of her money on cookies. 
I'm now waiting for dh to get home so I can help him fix the downstairs toilet. I guess he didn't learn from his last venture into home improvement. Now he thinks he's a plumber. 

I think I am becoming a grump in my old age. I was eating lunch in the food court at the mall today. There was a woman there who had 3 small kids with her. The kids were running around, shouting, and banging on one of the columns. The column has some sort of metal around it which made a horrible sound when the kids were hitting it. I don't think the woman ever looked up from her phone the entire time I was there. Occasionally she would shout out one of the kids names, but never told them to stop running around or to be quieter. Maybe I expect too much, but my mother never allowed me to act like that in public.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I hate that, Charade.  We witnessed this in the ship's dining room as well.  I never let my kids run around like that.  If they did not sit nicely, we took them out of the restaurant.  We also had toys and snacks to keep them busy while waiting.  I was a Girl Scout, but little one never showed an interest in it.  I don't think it's as popular here than it used to be.  But I do see kids still selling cookies at the mall, and some of the grocery stores.

Sunny, but a biting wind.  Feels even colder.  Needed my hat, but was glad to have gloves.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> I was a Girl Scout, but little one never showed an interest in it.



We are just the opposite. I was never a Girl Scout.


----------



## Charade67

Well, it looks like we may need a new toilet. 
Dh replaced the valves and lever, but it is still leaking. I guess we will need to contact a plumber on Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Well, it looks like we may need a new toilet.
> Dh replaced the valves and lever, but it is still leaking. I guess we will need to contact a plumber on Monday.


We put in new toilets when we did our last Reno. Got comfort height toilets. Best thing ever!

Both my girls were in Guiding, Canada version of scouts I think. 

Don’t get me started on child behaviour in public, ugh. Letting your kids run wild in malls, restaurants, grocery stores like they’re in a playground is so annoying. And hotel halls!  No, I don’t think it’s cute your little one is running and shrieking with excitement to go to the parks down the hall past my room!  Guess I’m grumpy in my old age too lol.


----------



## Sue M

Dishwasher arrived right on time!  Can’t wait to do my first load, lol. Yes Schumi it’s sad when we get excited about new appliances, lol.
But of course there were glitches, nothing seems simple anymore   The bottom of dishwasher is totally enclosed and our water line was too high. Our old kitchenaid bottom was open so it wasn’t a problem. Installer had to break some tile under machine to lower hose valve.  Not a big deal as no one will ever see the tile, under machine. Eventually he got it installed and it’s all good.

Pattyw stay safe. Winter storm and white out doesn’t sound good..


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> We put in new toilets when we did our last Reno. Got comfort height toilets. Best thing ever!


I just went and looked up comfort height toilets. It looks like they are not much more expensive then regular toilets. Will have to give them some serious consideration.



Sue M said:


> Dishwasher arrived right on time! Can’t wait to do my first load, lol. Yes Schumi it’s sad when we get excited about new appliances, lol.


 Yay! New dishwasher. I would be much more excited if we were getting a dishwasher instead of a toilet.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we put in our toilets too.  Not too hard to install.  Hope you find the one you like, Charade.  

Quiet night, and that is fine with me.  They are talking 0 degrees, that is 0 F on Monday.  Popsicles will be us.  Seems that pocket of arctic air will put us in a really deep freeze.  Thankfully, it will be a more seasonable 30’s the rest of the week.  

We have some returns to do this weekend.  26 tomorrow, and close to 40 on Sunday. We will go Sunday.  

Hoping to sleep in tomorrow.  We will see, as DH went to bed around 8 this evening.  That means I will get a noisy very early morning.  I hope I can get back to sleep then.  Sometimes I can, sometimes I am up with him.  Eh, just means the tea pot may see more cups from it, as yeah I can feel like it will happen. That and a nice, long shower.  Kids are good sleepers.  They rarely hear us, or if so, go right back to sleep without a peep.     

Have a nice evening all.  

Glad to hear your new dishwasher is ready to be used, Sue.


----------



## Sue M

Charade you won’t be disappointed getting the comfort height. We got a Koehler 1 piece and it’s great. My husband was the one who wanted it. I wasn’t sure about it, but it looks nice and so much easier to get up from!  I’m happy we got it.

Lynne, you must be happy you now have heat with those temps brrrr. Is the flood taken care of?  We have been in the 40s. On the news hour they were showing cherry blossoms already blooming. Sheesh! 

Schumi gin & tonic?  Must have missed that post. My husband likes that in the summer. I’ve never been a fan of tonic. My grandma used to grow mint just for her gin & tonics, lol!  Trader Joes has a fizzy drink with elderflower that’s yummy. 
Where does your Aunt live on LI?  My brother lives in Port Washington.  I haven’t been there in ages, he flys down to Florida when I’m there to meet up, most of the time. 

Pizza for dinner tonight. And going for sushi tomorrow after attending a Celebration of Life. Now that I have a dishwasher again, no dishes! Sheesh.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Loooong couple of days.  Finally got airfare booked for trip.  Shout out to SueM for her recommendation since SWA & government shutdown left us high & dry.  Think we got good if not great rates?  Hard to tell when you’re not accustomed to paying for seat assignments & luggage lol.

DS plumbing issues quite serious, up to low mid 5 figures, gulp.  Waiting to hear re insurance, etc.  he is taking it very well, me not so much.  



Sue M said:


> Oh Schumi, thanks for the morning laugh recounting your encounters with the vegan!  Stay warm!
> 
> Lynne oh, that’s horrible about the trench. I hope heater people can get in, you’ve waited long enough with no heat!
> 
> Monykalyn congrats on your winnings and fixing garage door!
> 
> Mac BLT sounds good for dinner. I don’t always want a full meal at dinner. Sometimes we just have soup & grilled sandwiches open face. We may be getting a lot of bacon.  Husband and friend have rigged up a smoker and are trying to smoke bacon. We had a sample of first effort today. Let’s say it needs a bit of work
> Yay for getting in early at Doc office!
> 
> Bobbie. Poor kitty!  Hope the dental work goes well. My dog had to have several teeth pulled. I see a lot of Dunkin when we go to Fla, but no Timmies!
> 
> Robo I haven’t been to Mall at Millenia yet!  Always have gone to the outlet!  I’ve tried the Chick Filla?  Can’t remember name right!  But we like the strips, waffle fries yum and the lemonade. So yummy. I wonder if we have Popeye Chicken here, name sounds familiar. But haven’t tried it. Here we have Nandos and KFC. We don’t like the KFC.
> I’ll take some of that 74 weather!  43 here!
> 
> Keishashadow  that’s awful about the water coming thru the ceiling.  Yikes.  That happened to a friend.  In her condo, one day there was a huge leak from ceiling above. Lots of water damage to her unit. Turns out and elder lady lives above her and forgot to turn off her tap.  My friend was put up at a hotel (by insurance co) while her condo was being repaired. 3 weeks. Hope insurance company deals with it swiftly.
> Alaska!  That’s all I fly, great customer service. Flights run pretty much on time, and if they change schedule it’s only by a few minutes. Very reliable. I have their credit card, it gives you one companion fare/yr and zero baggage fee.
> They also have direct flights to Florida from Seattle. So I either make the 3 hr drive to SeaTac or I catch the puddle jumper from here, part of the Alaska Family.



They have to rip thru his LR ceiling to get into pipes.  DH is going to try to save his ‘real’ wooden beams sigh.  Plaster walls, good thing one of his best buds is a union dry wall guy.  He should be able to replicate the fancy swirly texture.  



macraven said:


> _That would be absolutely cool if you could find an orange dress with white polka dots for your daughter’s high school graduation!
> 
> A picture of her first graduation combined with her high school graduation would be something she would keep forever
> 
> You come up with great ideas !
> _



Seriously, i’d Have never thought of that, cute idea...even if you do borrow it from Pinterest, etc. lol



macraven said:


> _Bobbie
> How did the vet visit go?
> Or are is it coming up soon ?
> 
> Both of my cats have had teeth extractions
> One cat at age 2, had most of her teeth extracted last April
> Kitty has a generic condition and her gums and teeth enamel are not good
> 
> She does have two teeth still and has no issues eating
> But we only give her can food and she lives to eat
> 
> Our other cat had two canines removed but didn’t have to wear the cone like other cat did
> 
> Dental work for cats is like putting a kid through college.... lol
> _
> 
> _
> Hope all the homies are doing fine
> and have sweet dreams tonight!_



You are the cat whisper. I enjoyed my 9 hours with grandcats today 



Charade67 said:


> Here is a picture of the original dress. Please excuse the crude photo editing. I would love to be able to find something similar.



Do you sew or know a seamstress?  Maybe etsy?



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning ...I get up every morning still even though I don't drive anyone any more. Liv can't get out of the house on time or without forgetting something. I still have to help her. It is rainy but warmer, so I will take it.
> 
> Last night Charlie worked and Liv was home studying. Had an easy dinner pasta with tuna. I am thinking meatloaf tonight with mashed cauliflower/potato and corn. Everyone is home tonight.  It is rare that the teens have a day off together.
> 
> Last week our term 2 in the high schools closed. For the first time Charlie got straight A's. He was so happy as were we. It is so nice to see him on such a good path. He is making good choices, so fingers crossed it stays like that. Liv is stressing about her class ranking right now. She is in the top 4 and they are all close by like a tenth of a point. The problem is that if you take academic classes (art, computer, gym) your GPA actually goes down. I have never heard of that. She took a nice creative writing class last semester and a photography class this semester. She is really enjoying it but has to worry about a GPA drop. We are hoping it doesn't effect it to much. You would think they would find a way to have this not happen. I think it is better they want to take some type of class verses a study hall.
> 
> 
> Sue and Charade ... add me to the group of sleeping issues. I have the same problem and it is so frustrating. I did have a home sleep study but it was inconclusive so I have to try another one at the facility if my insurance will pay for it.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the well wishes for   . ..I will post an update when I have one!
> 
> Mac thanks asking about the kitty. Well I went on the website for the vet and they have one of those put the information in and we will call you for an appointment. I did but they didn't yet. This morning I will be calling  them for an appointment. I am giving her wet food right now ( I just do dry in my house) she really seems good and enjoying it. I just want to make sure she is eating. If I don't hear from the dental vet I will call my vet. I am not happy with them right now and they don't do dental very well. I hope the specialist will call me. She is so good. I agree with  dentistry and college. Your cat would fit in here, we live to eat too I am glad to hear your kitty does well. I am not sure how bad this is going to be yet!!
> 
> Lynne I hope you can post soon that you don't need a heater near you soon. I am glad that I am not the only one who has to do that in the morning. Oh I hear you on the midterms. Liv has her big final for her college class Tuesday and it is going to be a hard one. I hope little one does good on her mid terms. Our school system did away with mid terms.
> 
> Keisha I hope your DS gets somewhere quick with the insurance company. The insurance companies know how to act fast when it benefits them.  I have had Korean food once and it is really good. The hot stone bowl recipe does sound really good. If you end up making it I would love to hear about it
> 
> Schumi Glad that you had a nice lunch despite "the Vegan" lady. Sounds like you handled her very well  We did put grey tint paint in our house and I really enjoyed it. Several years ago I wanted to do different colors in each room, so now we get to repaint them for selling. I think we are going to go back to a grey tint paint. I think it does a lot to a room. I would love to do more grey in it but they  tell you to keep it as white as possible. How nice to be planning a trip with your mum, to visit family. New York in June should be very nice. I hope you get a hotel you want.
> 
> Robo Thanks and your right. I am excited to see all the new possibilities. We have a few ideas of what we want or need. The teens will be with us for awhile and I have the cats, which I need a certain set up for. I guess we will have to prioritize amenities we want. The biggest thing is the location. I really want to make sure I get it right. I hope the weather turns out good for you and you have a nice time. I know you are going to rock that Gryffindor sweatshirt
> 
> Sue I hope the bacon smoker gets better...Last year Brian used our smoker on our grill for the first time. He read for hours all the best tips. He decided he would do my turkey I had. Now Turkey dinner is one of my favorite meals. It is one of those meals don't mess with. Well I let him have my turkey and he wrecked it. I have never seen a turkey so dark and taste like burnt wood. It was one of the saddest things I saw on my dinner table. He wants to try again but I told him, nope not with my turkey. Thanks for sharing about your dog's dental, I like to hear other people's stories.
> 
> Charade You are so much braver than me. I could not share a room with other moms. I can barely share a room anymore with my gang. I hope it all works out for you, school trips can be stressful. I love the idea of finding the same type of dress.  that sounds like my Dunkin run every time!!!!
> 
> Patty Thanks and yes it is...I hope you are melting away up there
> 
> I hope  this family has a great day, stay dry or get warm




Congrats to your kids, good work.  Never tried mashed cauliflower for some reason.  Just saw a recipie in one of my cooking magazines though.  Enough cheese makes everything better lol


pattyw said:


> Yep!! One trip in February AND one in March! Gives me the encouragement I need to get out and drive to work!!



You
Go
Girl!
Woohoo


Charade67 said:


> I’m actually okay with rooming with someone else. It’s only for a few nights. They have already assigned me a roomie. She is the aunt of one of the girls in the band. I don’t know if this girl is being raised by her aunt or if the aunt is just extremely involved in her life. I checked out the woman’s Facebook page and discovered that she is 12 years older than me and likes to post a lot of recipies. I asked B if she knew the girl in band. She says she knows who she is, but has never spoken to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Charlie.
> 
> I shouldn’t be posting right now, but I am bored at work.



So, worst case, you’ll come back with a bunch of new recipes? . I gotta give you credit to let DD bunk with friend.  Not sure I could sleep in room with a stranger.  Of course I snore loudly to shake the shingles off, so have my own baggage there



schumigirl said:


> bobbie….congrats to Charlie......quite an achievement...…..I think you helped in many ways for him to achieve that...….yep, looking forward to New York......this will be my 6th time to the City and my shortest visit with mum at only a week....seems silly to go for such a short visit....but it works for us this year time wise. She is so excited, but sadly I think this will be the last time I take her as she`ll be 84 and trying to get travel insurance for her is getting a little difficult. And it does take a lot out of her.....not that she`ll admit to that of course......lol.....
> 
> Patty....that just looks cold!!! And what a fabulous picture!!!! Not fun to drive in though.
> 
> Thought rain was here to stay...….
> 
> This is this afternoon...…..frost is back...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting colder as I type outside, not as cold as Patty of course...….it has been a beautiful day but we were glad to get in just before lunch...…
> 
> Although it`s been one of those days where the phone has never stopped ringing.....we still have a landline and it was just one of those days. Even had one asking me if I wanted to claim for the accident I had recently.....known scam of course.....so I said oh yes, which one......silence.....she said its just a contact call to chat about your recent accident......I repeat again.....can you tell me which one...….silence again,  then they hang up.....lol....I love playing games with these fraudsters...…..
> 
> 4pm already....this day has flown past.



Looks like horse country in Virginia, USA. Beautiful!  I’ll trade you snow for frost lol



Charade67 said:


> Had a nice drive out to Roanoke this morning.  It's an hour drive each way, but not so bad when it's sunny and clear.  I didn't find much that I though B would like. It was so much easier when she was little, but now she really doesn't care to have Girl Scout branded merchandise. I ended up spending some of her money on cookies.
> I'm now waiting for dh to get home so I can help him fix the downstairs toilet. I guess he didn't learn from his last venture into home improvement. Now he thinks he's a plumber.
> 
> I think I am becoming a grump in my old age. I was eating lunch in the food court at the mall today. There was a woman there who had 3 small kids with her. The kids were running around, shouting, and banging on one of the columns. The column has some sort of metal around it which made a horrible sound when the kids were hitting it. I don't think the woman ever looked up from her phone the entire time I was there. Occasionally she would shout out one of the kids names, but never told them to stop running around or to be quieter. Maybe I expect too much, but my mother never allowed me to act like that in public.



Roanoke has such a fascinating history.  Never found the time to stop when in the area.  Mr informed me we have boxes of cookies coming.  Least nothing I really like, phew.  If thin mints, it’d been all over for me.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade you won’t be disappointed getting the comfort height. We got a Koehler 1 piece and it’s great. My husband was the one who wanted it. I wasn’t sure about it, but it looks nice and so much easier to get up from! I’m happy we got it.


I think I am sold on the comfort height.I’ll probably want to put one in the upstairs (main) bathroom too. I’m not sure if we should call a plumber first or just go ahead and buy a new toilet. (Home Depot will do the installation.) DH’s cousin’s husband is a plumber, so dh is going to ask his advice. I just wish he lived close enough that we could just hire him to do the job. 



keishashadow said:


> Do you sew or know a seamstress? Maybe etsy?


 My sewing skills don’t extend any farther than sewing a patch on a Girl Scout vest. I might be able to hire someone though.  I never think about etsy. A few years back I saw a little girl’s dress on etsy that was almost identical to one I had as a child.



keishashadow said:


> So, worst case, you’ll come back with a bunch of new recipes? . I gotta give you credit to let DD bunk with friend. Not sure I could sleep in room with a stranger. Of course I snore loudly to shake the shingles off, so have my own baggage there


Well, I figure if I hadn’t decided to tag along she would be rooming with friends anyway. She’s also legally and adult now. That still sounds weird to me. I have no idea what other adults are going, so I may be spending time at the parks alone. I’ve never done that before. 



keishashadow said:


> Roanoke has such a fascinating history. Never found the time to stop when in the area. Mr informed me we have boxes of cookies coming. Least nothing I really like, phew. If thin mints, it’d been all over for me.


 I haven’t really spent too much time exploring Roanoke. We mostly go there to shop. I may be taking a road trip to Richmond soon. They just had 7 cheetah cubs born at the zoo there. 
I think I am one of the few people who doesn’t care for Thin Mints. I’d much rather have the Peanut Butter Patties and the Lemonades.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow what caused the plumbing leak in ceiling? 5 figures yikes. 

We get Girl Guide cookies here!  But only 2 types. The choc & vanilla with the cream filling and the choc mints. I’m not overly fond of mint, but they’re really good frozen!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Keishashadow what caused the plumbing leak in ceiling? 5 figures yikes.
> 
> We get Girl Guide cookies here!  But only 2 types. The choc & vanilla with the cream filling and the choc mints. I’m not overly fond of mint, but they’re really good frozen!



They won’t know until they rip into the ceiling, easily 10 feet high no less.  I’m guessing it’s just old pipe.  The owner replaced what was visible in basement with PVC but we just discovered it still has galvanized pipes under the floor boards. Home inspection didn’t catch that gem.  Woodwork replacement not covered.

Could be all the bathroom drains involved in this mess.  Policy is if the prior owner used any caustic products regularly (drano, etc.) it releases the insurance company from liability since repeated use corrodes the pipes & is easily identifiable.  

Dread seeing the estimate, as plumbing company said they are going to highball/worst case scenario to insurer. Idea is to then work their way down depending on what they find.  Dealing with a separate add on insurance paid by the house’s listing real estate agent that runs for the first year.  Not to be confused with 
DSS homeowner’s policy.   Fingers are crossed for him.  Not what you want to get hit with 8 months into your first home lol


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> They won’t know until they rip into the ceiling, easily 10 feet high no less.  I’m guessing it’s just old pipe.  The owner replaced what was visible in basement with PVC but we just discovered it still has galvanized pipes under the floor boards. Home inspection didn’t catch that gem.  Woodwork replacement not covered.
> 
> Could be all the bathroom drains involved in this mess.  Policy is if the prior owner used any caustic products regularly (drano, etc.) it releases the insurance company from liability since repeated use corrodes the pipes & is easily identifiable.
> 
> Dread seeing the estimate, as plumbing company said they are going to highball/worst case scenario to insurer. Idea is to then work their way down depending on what they find.  Dealing with a separate add on insurance paid by the house’s listing real estate agent that runs for the first year.  Not to be confused with
> DSS homeowner’s policy.   Fingers are crossed for him.  Not what you want to get hit with 8 months into your first home lol


Yikes. I watch too many Holmes shows. Those inspectors miss lots of things, ugh. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy new dishwasher Sue.........and glad the little glitch was an easy fix.......we i the UK have Girl Guides too.....you are in the Brownies to start with as a younger child then graduate to be a girl guide......I did it until we had to go camping!! Real camping....no luxuries or soft beds.....even as a 12 year old I knew that wasn’t for me.....lol......so out I went! 

Yes, I hate gin Sue......always have and tasted it years ago and thought it was gross.....so never touched tonic water after that either......but this stuff is really nice.......although I do like some of the flavoured gins out now.....particularly Gordon’s Pink Gin......very nice!! I hate mint too.......never put it in anything......

My family live in Oakdale Sue.......beautiful area.....I could happily live there!! I love Long Island....we visited so many lovely places including some lovely vineyards last time. Looking forward to going back again. I love how having a swimming pool and a boat are the norm over where they are.......lol.......I did enjoy sitting around the pool sipping a cocktail or two at one of my cousins house........

Keisha....that is bad luck for your boy......he’s not been in that home too long too.....hope the insurance comes through quickly......I’m sure you’ll make a dent in it this weekend. 



Well, it’s mild but windy......rain forecast later today and heavy too. Then we have another arctic blast next week.....

Morning roll with bacon for breakfast today.......Saturday ritual.........then clean all the bathrooms and iron......Tom will wash the floors and vacuum the carpets we have. May try and finish getting all my books back in place, started last week but didn’t even get a quarter of the way through them. 

No plans to go out today......everywhere is so busy at the weekends.....best to avoid. 

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Morning.  Yep, DH got me up around 4 this morning.  No matter, he remarked he thought I was in the shower for a half hour so far.  Why, yes I am.  When fingers started wrinkling, finished it up.  Then more than a few cups of tea.  Then decided to make my own hash, with taters, ham, and cheese.  Decided no eggs today.   

Wash day, as three loads done, now just the linens.  I like to do them last.  Then, relaxing, and taking more bags to the resale church place.  Seems all of us are cleaning closets out.  That is a good thing.  A cute dress that little one had will be given to my Dsis’s granddaughter.  She loves wearing little one’s style.   So a visit to her too.  And she has a 10 month old sister, and an older brother, so a busy home.  

Later homies,  enjoy this weekend.  January is coming to an end.  And a Schumi can drink again.  

Eek, Keisha.  Sorry to hear of all issues in your son’s house.  Yeah, welcome to being a home owner.  I hope all gets fixed, and insurance does pay for the damage.  Stressful, for sure.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi thanks!  I’m itching to do my first load on new machine, lol!  Maybe after Sunday dinner there will be enough dishes since we’re out today too. 
Yes, it’s the same here as your Girl Guides.  First started by Lord Baden-Powell, and his sister.  When my girls were little a pre-Brownies group was started called Sparks!  They wore pink tees. 

Having bacon this morning too. Then going out to the valley at noon. Sitting around watching morning news with my coffee!  

Have a good day all!


----------



## buckeev

Howdy you bunch of SANS Ladies-n-Lords!

Wow, all of these toilet and leaking and remod stories...I feel like y'all are at our humble commode...abode.  
Hey Charade, if you haven't put the new toilets down yet, try to use STAINLESS BOLTS AND WASHERS, if possible. Also, On the last few I've done, I use a renforced mounting plate with extra mounting holes to the flooring...makes it sooo much stronger. AND...get the ADA height...(MUCH easier on those of us that have older knees!!!) ANY qs, shoot me a message. I'm pert-near an expert on toilet repair/replacements.
 Disclaimer: I am not an "Actual LICENSED Plumber", but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once. 

Taking Gage to Dallas for one of his Anime/Character Conventions in two weeks. Fun Times. Hoping for ice free driving!


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> Howdy you bunch of SANS Ladies-n-Lords!
> 
> Wow, all of these toilet and leaking and remod stories...I feel like y'all are at our humble commode...abode.
> Hey Charade, if you haven't put the new toilets down yet, try to use STAINLESS BOLTS AND WASHERS, if possible. Also, On the last few I've done, I use a renforced mounting plate with extra mounting holes to the flooring...makes it sooo much stronger. AND...get the ADA height...(MUCH easier on those of us that have older knees!!!) ANY qs, shoot me a message. I'm pert-near an expert on toilet repair/replacements.
> Disclaimer: I am not an "Actual LICENSED Plumber", but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once.
> 
> Taking Gage to Dallas for one of his Anime/Character Conventions in two weeks. Fun Times. Hoping for ice free driving!


I was especially glad to have that height after my knee surgery!  The first time using a regular height toilet after getting the comfort height was like someone had pulled the chair out from under me, the seat wasn’t where I was expecting it to be, lol. Quite comical!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> We get Girl Guide cookies here! But only 2 types. The choc & vanilla with the cream filling and the choc mints. I’m not overly fond of mint, but they’re really good frozen!


I think we have too many different types of cookies here. I think we are up to 9 now.



schumigirl said:


> Real camping....no luxuries or soft beds.....even as a 12 year old I knew that wasn’t for me.....lol......so out I went!


 Nope, no camping for me either.  I want real beds and indoor plumbing. 



Lynne G said:


> Wash day,


 Same here.



buckeev said:


> Wow, all of these toilet and leaking and remod stories...I feel like y'all are at our humble commode...abode.
> Hey Charade, if you haven't put the new toilets down yet, try to use STAINLESS BOLTS AND WASHERS, if possible. Also, On the last few I've done, I use a renforced mounting plate with extra mounting holes to the flooring...makes it sooo much stronger. AND...get the ADA height...(MUCH easier on those of us that have older knees!!!) ANY qs, shoot me a message. I'm pert-near an expert on toilet repair/replacements.
> Disclaimer: I am not an "Actual LICENSED Plumber", but I did stay at a Holiday Inn once.


We won’t be able to get anything done until at least Monday. Dh is not going to attempt to install a new toilet himself. We will be calling a plumber Monday morning. His cousin-in-law gave him some good advice this morning. I am sold on the comfort height toilet. I have arthritis in my knees, so I think I will like it better.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue......I’m sure you’ll love the new one......we had ours on the first day as we couldn’t wait to try it (sad I know lol) and still happy with it........the pre brownies are called Rainbows over here....... sparks is a nice name too! 

Hey buckeev......nice to see you.......have a great trip with Gage to Dallas.........



I ended up helping at the church Fayre today........I dropped off the baking I had done and planned to go home and watch tv all day.......but........got talked into helping.......it was a nice afternoon...and I won a prize in the raffle.......yep, bottle of wine......I popped it back in to be drawn again as it’s not stuff we would drink and we have plenty of wine at home.......

And all my baking was sold or used for the tea and coffee stall........

It’s raining now, not too cold but I’m sure that’ll change........

Not decided what’s for dinner....although I think as it’s now 5.30 and we are just in......it might be popping into next village for takeout......quicker than waiting for a delivery out here.........

Hope everyone’s having a good Saturday.........


----------



## schumigirl

We always get the guy charade.......it’s best to get the professionals in for jobs like that.......yes, it’s simple, but that’s what the guys are for......or so my husband tells me whenever we have any work done......lol.....he doesn’t do DIY! 

Yep, camping was never for me......thank goodness my guys are the same.....no interest. I like my luxuries! 



So quick decision was made and Tom is going for pizza.......


----------



## Sue M

Charade & Schumi - camping, lol!  We used to love camping when we were younger!  Now our idea of camping is only in a motor home, lol!  We are thinking already of next New Years, and renting a motor home to go over to the west coast of Vancouver Isl!  

Yes it is sad the things we now find exciting, 

Charade sounds like you have some interesting cookie flavours, Lemonade- yum!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> the pre brownies are called Rainbows over here....... sparks is a nice name too!


Our pre Brownies are called Dasies. Daisy was the nickname of Girl Scout founder Juliette Gordon Low.



schumigirl said:


> We always get the guy charade.......it’s best to get the professionals in for jobs like that.......yes, it’s simple, but that’s what the guys are for......or so my husband tells me whenever we have any work done......lol.....he doesn’t do DIY!


I admire people who can do their own home improvement projects, but that is not us. I would much rather have a professional involved. One thing I tell people is always, always. ALWAYS call a professional if you need a tree removed from your yard. My brother-in-law tried to help a neighbor cut down a tree and it cost him his life.



Sue M said:


> Charade sounds like you have some interesting cookie flavours, Lemonade- yum!


 We sure do. The Lemonades are really good. here is a link to all of our flavors. It varies by location though. Where I live we do not sell the Savannah Smiles or the Toffietastic. We also only have one variety of the S’mores.
https://www.girlscouts.org/en/cookies/all-about-cookies/Meet-the-Cookies.html


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Morning roll with bacon for breakfast today





Lynne G said:


> Then decided to make my own hash, with taters, ham, and cheese. Decided no eggs today.





Sue M said:


> Having bacon this morning too.



Bacon for us, too! Joe made egg, bacon & cheese bagel sandwiches. Yum!!
Homemade hash sounds wonderful!



buckeev said:


> Hoping for ice free driving!



Yes- hope you get clear roads!!



Charade67 said:


> I think we have too many different types of cookies here. I think we are up to 9 now.



Just ordered my girl scout cookies from a co-worker!



schumigirl said:


> And all my baking was sold or used for the tea and coffee stall........



Home-made baked goods are the best!

Happy Saturday all!! Lazy day so far!! Some housework, wash, and a few errands later! We're expecting more snow and a storm Monday night- then the deep, deep freeze moves in to the Northeast! Eek!! Have to stock up on groceries!!

What happened to El Nino??? and our mild winter????

Have a great day all!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Sue......I’m sure you’ll love the new one......we had ours on the first day as we couldn’t wait to try it (sad I know lol) and still happy with it........the pre brownies are called Rainbows over here....... sparks is a nice name too!
> 
> Hey buckeev......nice to see you.......have a great trip with Gage to Dallas.........
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up helping at the church Fayre today........I dropped off the baking I had done and planned to go home and watch tv all day.......but........got talked into helping.......it was a nice afternoon...and I won a prize in the raffle.......yep, bottle of wine......I popped it back in to be drawn again as it’s not stuff we would drink and we have plenty of wine at home.......
> 
> And all my baking was sold or used for the tea and coffee stall........
> 
> It’s raining now, not too cold but I’m sure that’ll change........
> 
> Not decided what’s for dinner....although I think as it’s now 5.30 and we are just in......it might be popping into next village for takeout......quicker than waiting for a delivery out here.........
> 
> Hope everyone’s having a good Saturday.........



Are we talking toilets or cars? Haha i’m Asking plumber for quote on new toilet.  Old lady owned DS house, I swear it’s a kid’s version, bucket seat as it were.  

I’m sure your baked goods have already been happily devoured

Mr on a cinnamon roll kick, asked for them again tomorrow am. Lately, have been cheating & use frozen bread or pizza dough. He cannot tell the difference, not sure what that says about the quality of my from scratch version 



schumigirl said:


> We always get the guy charade.......it’s best to get the professionals in for jobs like that.......yes, it’s simple, but that’s what the guys are for......or so my husband tells me whenever we have any work done......lol.....he doesn’t do DIY!
> 
> Yep, camping was never for me......thank goodness my guys are the same.....no interest. I like my luxuries!
> 
> 
> 
> So quick decision was made and Tom is going for pizza.......



My guy is the guy, file it under if it’s free, it’s for me .  He was plumber in Navy but even he admitted this mess is far above his pay grade, get a pro.  Today lugged up tons of equipment and tarps to cover all his furniture etc.  figured would take whole day to get those barn beamsdown so plumbers can tear out the plater ceiling.  Never know how some fool may have messed up an installation, I’ve seen some scary stuff over the years.   Shockingly, it went well & Jr learned a new skill lol.   He’s learning, all part of being a homeowner.



pattyw said:


> Bacon for us, too! Joe made egg, bacon & cheese bagel sandwiches. Yum!!
> Homemade hash sounds wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- hope you get clear roads!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered my girl scout cookies from a co-worker!
> 
> 
> 
> Home-made baked goods are the best!
> 
> Happy Saturday all!! Lazy day so far!! Some housework, wash, and a few errands later! We're expecting more snow and a storm Monday night- then the deep, deep freeze moves in to the Northeast! Eek!! Have to stock up on groceries!!
> 
> What happened to El Nino??? and our mild winter????
> 
> Have a great day all!!



And he cooks too?  Mine can do bacon, eggs, toast, grill steaks, roast a turkey breast & is great a bringing home take-out . Figure when he eventually retires might be tempted to work on his kitchen skills.  With the unexpected free time this afternoon, he volunteered to make a rare stop at grocery store to stock up a bit.  Treated me to Arby’s, not my fav, but I discovered they make a decent roast beef gyro.  Always nice surprise when you expect the day to be a real poo fest and it turns out fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, pizza on my mind now, so ordering it for pick up.  Kids want cheesesteaks, one chicken, one beef.  So ordered.  Will give the kids the money, and make them do the pick up.  It feels rather cold out there, and the wind still feels cold, so I get to be in our warm house.    

Was cool this afternoon, so made more tea.  

Wash all done.  Trash out.  Productive Saturday.  Thankfully, no rain until rain and snow showers tomorrow evening. 

We have to figure out how to stop the water from pooling by our laundry door, as it has always been a problem, and with the 3 inches of rain we got on Thursday, was certainly a mess.  One of these days we have to replace the tiles in the laundry room, as the original from the early 50’s have seen better days.  Guess with all the cleaning and closet thining, we have house rehab on our minds.  We are the third owners, and not much has been changed, and the extension was done in the late 80’s.  But I still love the house, really like our neighborhood and it is easy access to everything.

Hey, Buckeev, nice to hear from ya, and hope your trip with Gage is fun.      

 Ah, time to eat.  Later homies.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Our pre Brownies are called Dasies. Daisy was the nickname of Girl Scout founder Juliette Gordon Low.
> 
> 
> I admire people who can do their own home improvement projects, but that is not us. I would much rather have a professional involved. One thing I tell people is always, always. ALWAYS call a professional if you need a tree removed from your yard. My brother-in-law tried to help a neighbor cut down a tree and it cost him his life.
> 
> We sure do. The Lemonades are really good. here is a link to all of our flavors. It varies by location though. Where I live we do not sell the Savannah Smiles or the Toffietastic. We also only have one variety of the S’mores.
> https://www.girlscouts.org/en/cookies/all-about-cookies/Meet-the-Cookies.html


Daisies, so sweet!  
That’s awful about your brother in law. So tragic. We go to the professionals having stuff done. More so now. Before husband would do simple things like put in a new sink tap. But he just can’t get under there anymore!  And I was chatting to dishwasher installer the other day and he was saying if something went wrong, like water damage due to dishwasher, the first thing house insurance will ask is who installed it. And if it’s yourself, likely hood that insurance will pay is nil. 
You sure have a lot of Guide cookies to choose from. I don’t even see the cookies we get on your list. 



pattyw said:


> Bacon for us, too! Joe made egg, bacon & cheese bagel sandwiches. Yum!!
> Homemade hash sounds wonderful!
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday all!! Lazy day so far!! Some housework, wash, and a few errands later! We're expecting more snow and a storm Monday night- then the deep, deep freeze moves in to the Northeast! Eek!! Have to stock up on groceries!!
> 
> What happened to El Nino??? and our mild winter????
> 
> Have a great day all!!


We got the El Niño!  On the west coast!  Sounds like a bacon day for lots of us!   My husband does a lot of the cooking too!  
Hope your storm isn’t too bad. 



keishashadow said:


> Are we talking toilets or cars? Haha i’m Asking plumber for quote on new toilet.  Old lady owned DS house, I swear it’s a kid’s version, bucket seat as it were.
> 
> I’m sure your baked goods have already been happily devoured
> 
> Mr on a cinnamon roll kick, asked for them again tomorrow am. Lately, have been cheating & use frozen bread or pizza dough. He cannot tell the difference, not sure what that says about the quality of my from scratch version
> 
> 
> 
> My guy is the guy, file it under if it’s free, it’s for me .  He was plumber in Navy but even he admitted this mess is far above his pay grade, get a pro.  Today lugged up tons of equipment and tarps to cover all his furniture etc.  figured would take whole day to get those barn beamsdown so plumbers can tear out the plater ceiling.  Never know how some fool may have messed up an installation, I’ve seen some scary stuff over the years.   Shockingly, it went well & Jr learned a new skill lol.   He’s learning, all part of being a homeowner.
> 
> 
> 
> And he cooks too?  Mine can do bacon, eggs, toast, grill steaks, roast a turkey breast & is great a bringing home take-out . Figure when he eventually retires might be tempted to work on his kitchen skills.  With the unexpected free time this afternoon, he volunteered to make a rare stop at grocery store to stock up a bit.  Treated me to Arby’s, not my fav, but I discovered they make a decent roast beef gyro.  Always nice surprise when you expect the day to be a real poo fest and it turns out fun.


Toilets or cars lol!  Mine cooks and sometimes I wish I could get him out of the kitchen!  He tends to over season things.
Oh my, that sounds like quite a mess over at sons house. I hope insurance takes care of it. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, pizza on my mind now, so ordering it for pick up.  Kids want cheesesteaks, one chicken, one beef.  So ordered.  Will give the kids the money, and make them do the pick up.  It feels rather cold out there, and the wind still feels cold, so I get to be in our warm house.
> 
> Was cool this afternoon, so made more tea.
> 
> Wash all done.  Trash out.  Productive Saturday.  Thankfully, no rain until rain and snow showers tomorrow evening.
> 
> We have to figure out how to stop the water from pooling by our laundry door, as it has always been a problem, and with the 3 inches of rain we got on Thursday, was certainly a mess.  One of these days we have to replace the tiles in the laundry room, as the original from the early 50’s have seen better days.  Guess with all the cleaning and closet thining, we have house rehab on our minds.  We are the third owners, and not much has been changed, and the extension was done in the late 80’s.  But I still love the house, really like our neighborhood and it is easy access to everything.
> 
> Hey, Buckeev, nice to hear from ya, and hope your trip with Gage is fun.
> 
> Ah, time to eat.  Later homies.
> 
> View attachment 378360


Sounds like you did have a very productive Saturday!  I went to Costco early to pick up flowers, their flowers are so nice and half the cost of a florist. 
Youngest daughter came over and we all drove out to the valley, about a 60 min drive from home to the Celebration of Life. It was very nice tribute to a lovely lady. 
Then husband had planned we’d go out to his fav Japanese restaurant on the way home. I had sushi, so did oldest daughter.  Husband and youngest had the dinner boxes. 
Nothing on tv tonight!


----------



## Monykalyn

Get busy for a few days and pages to catch up on! I did try to catch up at night but was too tired to reply. Busy week.
DH gone from wed to today. Did stay in last night, but middle had to go to the college on other end of town to set up for robotics comp that was today. Boy and I had just got in from grocery run after school when I got weather alert that snow would be starting-only the weather guy that am said it would be "flurries" and light at that. Uh no-it was full blown snow for a couple hours. Middle asked if snow was in forecast when I texted her to ask what time she'd be home and let her know to take extra time. Bossy hen was quite displeased at the little bit of white stuff on ground this am when I went to let her out. cuddle chicken hopped right out and followed me to door for her treat though-her affection is easily bought LOL. At least it "warmed" up today-into 40's.
Middle's team got 11th out of 33 teams and they beat the boy's team from her school. The state qualifier competition is in couple weeks. 
Son has soccer tonight-very late game. I decided to stay home for this one (had just got back from my volunteer hours my club does every year at the Home builders show). He decided to score a goal of course, when I miss a game!


schumigirl said:


> Slept like a baby last night! First night I think I’ve slept through for ages.....


Hope that means you are fully recovered from that nasty cold!



Lynne G said:


> I really wish the daylight savings changes go away pronto


 Right?? There is simply no point to Daylight saving anymore!



Sue M said:


> Dishwasher arrived right on time! Can’t wait to do my first load, lol. Yes Schumi it’s sad when we get excited about new appliances, lol.


Yay for new dishwasher! and hey-I am still excited about my stove-and I've had it over 2 years now!


keishashadow said:


> . Fingers are crossed for him. Not what you want to get hit with 8 months into your first home lol


 Oh NO!! Hope the insurances come through!



Charade67 said:


> My brother-in-law tried to help a neighbor cut down a tree and it cost him his life.


 Oh how terribly tragic! yeah-DH is handy around house but there are definitely things a pro needs to do-we've had a tree removed too, and installing my stove required running a gas line; DH was sure he could handle it but I very firmly put my foot down and insisted it be done by certified plumber. We put our fence in ourselves, but hired pro's to grade and build retaining wall in back yard. painting we can handle though!

Just realized how late it is for me!

Hello to anyone else I've missed!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha you have a gem of a husband!!! He’s talented for sure......since the day we met and moved in together Tom always said every man to his trade.......saved him decorating, doing plumbing jobs, gardening jobs, jobs that required an electrician........you get the picture......lol.........but otherwise he’s almost perfect.......and will cook occasionally usually breakfast items......it’s a man thing!!! Got to be.......

I’m sure your cinnamon rolls were lovely!! 

Sounds like your boy has a good head on his shoulders......yep, new toilet sounds like a plan!!! 


Lynne........hope you enjoyed your pizza......house renovations are fun!! I’ve loved changing a few rooms in our home this past year.......it’s amazing what a few new cabinets, floor and walls can do to a laundry or utility room......ours look like completely new rooms! I love our home too.....like you I love where it is but I know this won’t be our last home.......

Sue.....bacon day is always a good day!! A Celebration of Life sounds beautiful. And sushi is always a good choice for dinner..........

MonyK..........yes thank you, we are fully recovered now......finally! Never had a cold like it. Sounds like you’ve had such a busy week and snow too!! Never nice to drive in. 



We have wind and rain.......need to go out this morning for some fresh produce.......we Like to pop in to our local farm shop, but they’re having a much deserved vacation and decided to just close it for a few weeks while it’s still quiet season. So only grocery store visit today.....then home!! 

Friend is popping in at some point today to drop off my pitchers and punch bowl she borrowed.......quite surprised as she is notorious for “forgetting” to return things.......not intentionally, she’s a little ditsy at times.......but adorable!! 

Toast and home made marmalade for breakfast this morning.......not home made by me......lol.....but one of our farmer neighbours makes amazing preserves and always shares some with us.......Tom hates marmalade so it’s all mine!!

Have a great Sunday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Close to where we are shopping.  Seems both kids need sneakers.  Started out sunny and almost nice, now gray with a biting wind.  

Good Sunday to all.  

And I like jelly more than jam, Schumi, but your jam sounds lush.  

Hehe, cuddle chicken MonyK.  Glad to hear from ya.


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet here today...........


Cold here too Lynne, we have heavy rain and very biting wind too......popped out quickly this morning then home. Yes, I prefer jelly to jam, don’t really eat jam...but marmalade I love!!! 


So, weather is miserable.....friend did pop in and brought back punch bowl, ladle and all 16 of the glasses.....but no pitchers.....she forgot them......lol......

Thought the three dresses I had sent for to try out for nephews wedding would have arrived by now......if they’re no use will send them back......they always look great on the model....... but need to get something.......

Time for a cuppa.........


----------



## Robo56

Quick stop to say hi Sans family 

In Knockturn Alley

 



 

It’s cool 55 degrees out and raining.


----------



## Robo56

First visit to UOAP lounge no one here.


----------



## Sue M

Questions for Schumi and others with Bosch dishwasher!  
Ran first load this morning after breakfast. I was only home for first 20min or so of cycle then off to church. It is quiet.  But I can hear it run. It’s  the 300 series with recessed front control. The models with controls on top have a red light that projects on the floor so you can tell it’s running. Mine with recessed handle and controls on front doesn’t have floor light because you can see control panel. 
So, I don’t get it!  Because as I say, it’s quiet but in the kitchen I know it’s running, don’t need a red light on floor to tell me. 
Am I not supposed to hear anything?  Maybe I need to be here longer so I can see/hear entire cycle. 
But when I got home, and unpacked it, dishes were sparkling clean. No complaints there!  Great job cleaning and love the top 3rd rack. Not complaining about noise either really. It’s not noisy.  Just don’t understand what it’s supposed to sound like. Is it supposed to be totally silent?  That’s sorta what I thought, as they were saying you need the red light on floor to know it’s running  perhaps after first 20 min it does get silent?


----------



## Sue M

Robo what’s in the AP lounge?  Do they have free water bottles or something?  Will it be open permanently?


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, no free water or any drink.  Expensive coke products and water bottles, but free granola bars and pepper chips.  Nice place to charge phone.  They did give me the AP discount on the coke, but would not have bought it had I known they would not freeze it for me.  Oh well.  Nice staff, but nothing to write home about, Sue. And I think was extended, but don’t remember when.  Maybe May 31?   Guess Robo could help with that.


----------



## Robo56

Have heard extended to March 31st. 

Lounge was a nice respite from the cold and rain. It has rained all day. It’s 50 degrees now. 

I have never been here when it’s been this cold out with relentless rain. 

It’s make one eat their words about saying in Florida it never rains all day. 

Just stopped to pick up something from Sal’s for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear of the bad weather Robo.  We had no rain and 70’s except one day was in the 60’s.  Enjoy seeing your pictures and hope Sal’s was good.  I have eaten there before, but did not get there when visiting a few weeks ago.  

Tomorrow, rain for ride home, then snow, 2 to 3 inches starting about 7 pm and ending in the wee hours of Tuesday.  Our cold air blast to be Thursday.  A nice 25 degree ride to be had to start the work week tomorrow.  Brrrr.    

Now just chilling.  Grilled fillets that bought from store this afternoon.  Yum.  Cooked to medium and all were eating their share.  Baked taters and canned corn rounded out the meal.  Though I think DH had tomatoes too.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Cold here too Lynne, we have heavy rain and very biting wind too......popped out quickly this morning then home. Yes, I prefer jelly to jam, don’t really eat jam...but marmalade I love!!!


Is that the marmalade made from your fruit trees that your neighbor harvests? I made strawberry freezer jam and peach jam one year. Had to ration the stuff out as I caught kids eating straight from jar by the spoonfuls!



Robo56 said:


> It’s make one eat their words about saying in Florida it never rains all day.


Ugh on the weather!
Like Lynne we were very lucky with beautiful weather the days we were in Florida for Christmas! But snow Lynne?? yucko!

Boy had another soccer game today, lost this one although good game. He is now at practice. He is gonna be worn out when he gets home.
Nicer weather again today here, before bottom drops tomorrow (possible sleet/rain/flurries/who the heck knows as they cannot predict MO weather). Hens out in the sun, and dust bathing, Went to pick up Diva chicken and feathers all gluey feeling-had at least a pound of dirt on her-when she shook herself off she almost fell over (and I nearly fell over laughing) and had little piles of dirt pebbles everywhere. Somehow the dust bathing keeps their skin healthy and feathers soft and shiny. had to get more straw into run for the single digit temps coming.

Went to eat after soccer at one of our fave spots-locally sourced foods/seasonal stuff and sooo good. I swear they lowered prices or I am just so used to Disney prices that brunch seemed cheap to me! Place is always packed.

Tomorrow is program night for my club meeting: the program director has lined up Pet therapy peeps to come talk to us about what they do-and they are bringing puppies!!  Think we may have a packed meeting tomorrow LOL!

Hope everyone had a good weekend-why do they go sooo fast??


----------



## Sue M

Thanks for answers about AP lounge Lynne & Robo. I’ve been in the Amer. express lounge. They gave bottles of water and snack size chips. They sure hid that lounge. Really had to look to find it.

Robo I’ve been in Florida during relentless days of rain, during tropical Storm Fay. I thought it would never stop. Dang thing stalled over Orlando. I was staying at Hard Rock and never got to enjoy the pool area at all. And I had tickets to Aquatica that I thought I wouldn’t be able to use either. But finally the rain moved off, we were no longer at HRH we moved to The Doubletree for Seaworld/ Aquatica part of trip.

Love Sals! Enjoy.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> don’t really eat jam...but marmalade I love!!!



We have delicious Honeybell orange marmalade from the orange grove store.

I really enjoy it on my toast in the morning.



schumigirl said:


> This is this afternoon...…..frost is back...…..



Schumi that is a beautiful picture of the country side in your neck of the woods.

Lynne there are two nuclear power stacks like that right near the Michigan City, Indiana outlet Mall. They are kind of strange to see so close.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, I make a cold corn salad of sorts, stole idea from DL in California. I mix canned corn with mayo and a squeeze of citrus either lemon or lime, and season with Tajin. Chill. Everyone here loves it. I get my Tajin seasoning from a Mexican cafe nearby that carries some speciality groceries. I’ve seen a version of it at Trader Joes also.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Questions for Schumi and others with Bosch dishwasher!
> Ran first load this morning after breakfast. I was only home for first 20min or so of cycle then off to church. It is quiet.  But I can hear it run. It’s  the 300 series with recessed front control. The models with controls on top have a red light that projects on the floor so you can tell it’s running. Mine with recessed handle and controls on front doesn’t have floor light because you can see control panel.
> So, I don’t get it!  Because as I say, it’s quiet but in the kitchen I know it’s running, don’t need a red light on floor to tell me.
> Am I not supposed to hear anything?  Maybe I need to be here longer so I can see/hear entire cycle.
> But when I got home, and unpacked it, dishes were sparkling clean. No complaints there!  Great job cleaning and love the top 3rd rack. Not complaining about noise either really. It’s not noisy.  Just don’t understand what it’s supposed to sound like. Is it supposed to be totally silent?  That’s sorta what I thought, as they were saying you need the red light on floor to know it’s running  perhaps after first 20 min it does get silent?



Ours has the recessed front control too, but it’s not totally silent, but very quiet. Yes, the red light runs but ours is in a little recess in the newer part of our kitchen and we don’t actually see it......I think the light is unnecessary but it’s one of these things. 

I’m glad you like how sparkly the dishes and glasses are too.......and we do love the top rack!! Much better than the basket


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Have heard extended to March 31st.
> 
> Lounge was a nice respite from the cold and rain. It has rained all day. It’s 50 degrees now.
> 
> I have never been here when it’s been this cold out with relentless rain.
> 
> It’s make one eat their words about saying in Florida it never rains all day.
> 
> Just stopped to pick up something from Sal’s for dinner.



Nice pictures Robo........I was chatting to a friend in Florida yesterday and he was saying I’d hate it there right now......cold and raining........we had one day last May where it rained most of the day......think we took camp in StrongWater Bar later in the day.......lol......enjoy rest of your time there.........



Monykalyn said:


> Is that the marmalade made from your fruit trees that your neighbor harvests? I made strawberry freezer jam and peach jam one year. Had to ration the stuff out as I caught kids eating straight from jar by the spoonfuls!
> 
> 
> Ugh on the weather!
> Like Lynne we were very lucky with beautiful weather the days we were in Florida for Christmas! But snow Lynne?? yucko!
> 
> Boy had another soccer game today, lost this one although good game. He is now at practice. He is gonna be worn out when he gets home.
> Nicer weather again today here, before bottom drops tomorrow (possible sleet/rain/flurries/who the heck knows as they cannot predict MO weather). Hens out in the sun, and dust bathing, Went to pick up Diva chicken and feathers all gluey feeling-had at least a pound of dirt on her-when she shook herself off she almost fell over (and I nearly fell over laughing) and had little piles of dirt pebbles everywhere. Somehow the dust bathing keeps their skin healthy and feathers soft and shiny. had to get more straw into run for the single digit temps coming.
> 
> Went to eat after soccer at one of our fave spots-locally sourced foods/seasonal stuff and sooo good. I swear they lowered prices or I am just so used to Disney prices that brunch seemed cheap to me! Place is always packed.
> 
> Tomorrow is program night for my club meeting: the program director has lined up Pet therapy peeps to come talk to us about what they do-and they are bringing puppies!!  Think we may have a packed meeting tomorrow LOL!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend-why do they go sooo fast??



No, we don’t have any oranges over here......we only have apples, pears and plums.........she usually makes chutney or pies with our fruit. 

Think everyone seems to be hitting cold weather soon........not nice........love local restaurants like that!! Worth their weight in gold! Especially if they’re packed all the time......



Robo56 said:


> We have delicious Honeybell orange marmalade from the orange grove store.
> 
> I really enjoy it on my toast in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi that is a beautiful picture of the country side in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Lynne there are two nuclear power stacks like that right near the Michigan City, Indiana outlet Mall. They are kind of strange to see so close.



Oh my that marmalade sounds beautiful.........I’ve never tried to make my own....but the lady farmer next to us makes it so good I’d never have to bother!!! I love having the sea 5 minutes from us, and the fields right behind us.......will make it a struggle when we move from here to find something as nice. There’s an area in the UK called the Cotswolds and we’d love to move there......no sea views there though......but as long as Kyle is still in this area we couldn’t move away and leave him......different if he moves of course.....




It looks wet outside again.......and to feel much colder than temps tell us it is.......wind coming straight in from the sea this morning.....Do need to go out this morning. Darn..........

Just want to hibernate.........

Almost breakfast time.........tea and toast with marmalade again........not for Tom and Kyle’s already left for work......cereal for both of them....

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Ours has the recessed front control too, but it’s not totally silent, but very quiet. Yes, the red light runs but ours is in a little recess in the newer part of our kitchen and we don’t actually see it......I think the light is unnecessary but it’s one of these things.
> 
> I’m glad you like how sparkly the dishes and glasses are too.......and we do love the top rack!! Much better than the basket


Thanks!  I don’t see the red light on floor either!  Sounds like mine is running as it should. I wasn’t sure if I was supposed to be able to hear it or not.  It is very quiet. And does a fabulous job of cleaning. Very happy. And dishes, glasses etc came out very dry. I don’t know what some reviewers were talking about that things were wet.

My friends dad used to live in the Cotswolds.  I love living near the ocean. We live up on a hill.  Our view looks out on the ocean inlet and mountains. It would be very hard to give up that view. 
Can’t sleep tonight (ugh) so I went out on the balcony a few minutes ago, thick layer of marine fog just covering the inlet. It was quite high. Looked almost sci fi ish and eiry. I could imagine a space ship rising out of the fog lol. Hopefully I get to sleep soon!


----------



## Sue M

Robo, do they sell that orange marmalade in the stores?  I’ll have to look out for it, my Florida food list is growing!  I must have Indian River oj, Publix Key lime pie, and jones breakfast sausage!  Those are non negotiable!


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> Robo, do they sell that orange marmalade in the stores? I’ll have to look out for it, my Florida food list is growing! I must have Indian River oj, Publix Key lime pie, and jones breakfast sausage! Those are non negotiable!



You can order the Honeybell marmalade online from Dundee Groves. It’s not sold in regular grocery stores here as far as I know. You can purchase it at orange orchard stores here. There are a number of Orchards fairly close to me here. I live in a town in Indian River county.

Honeybells are still being harvested now and they are delicious. I go and get fresh juice from the orchard once a week.

Harvesting season for the various orange varieties starts at end of November through beginning of May.

The Indian River grapefruit is also delicious.

You can buy mini key lime pies from Publix also if you don’t want the full size pie. They are yummy.

Add getting a Sub sandwich from Publix. They have the best Subs I have ever had. They make them fresh in front of you and they do not skimp on the meat, cheese or veggies.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks!  I don’t see the red light on floor either!  Sounds like mine is running as it should. I wasn’t sure if I was supposed to be able to hear it or not.  It is very quiet. And does a fabulous job of cleaning. Very happy. And dishes, glasses etc came out very dry. I don’t know what some reviewers were talking about that things were wet.
> 
> My friends dad used to live in the Cotswolds.  I love living near the ocean. We live up on a hill.  Our view looks out on the ocean inlet and mountains. It would be very hard to give up that view.
> Can’t sleep tonight (ugh) so I went out on the balcony a few minutes ago, thick layer of marine fog just covering the inlet. It was quite high. Looked almost sci fi ish and eiry. I could imagine a space ship rising out of the fog lol. Hopefully I get to sleep soon!



Yes, they do come out very dry we like that a lot. Our other dishwasher the cups and glasses often came out still wet......these are perfectly dry and very, very shiny...…

Where we live we get a lot of fog.....I often describe it on here as very eerie seeing it roll in from the sea from our home.....and we can hear the foghorns go off as we have cliffs too. Yes, that's the trouble right now I love where we live.....but I have gypsy blood apparently and always want to be moving on......or so I`m told. And all our friends, well, a lot of them are here or within an hour or so. And of course it depends where Kyle ends up what we will do.....

The Cotswolds is stunning......the house I would love has gone up for sale rather ironically.....if only had been a couple of years from now.....Bourton on the Water, Stow-on-the-Wold and Moreton-on-Marsh are stunning, and we love the really old houses, but even there now, apart form being tourist traps, there are so many new builds going up and it does take away from that village feel. People need space.....and I wouldn't like to have so many people around us. 

Hope you go to sleep Sue…….

Robo…...everyone talks about Publix subs and fried chicken to say how good they are......never tried them myself but they do look good!!! Hope today warms and dries up for you………


Been into village this morning......thought we`d walk...…. Nope. We got 5 minutes along the lane and headed back in to bring the car out.....bitter wind and the sea just looks so rough!!! 

Chicken noodle soup for lunch...….


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures Robo........I was chatting to a friend in Florida yesterday and he was saying I’d hate it there right now......cold and raining........we had one day last May where it rained most of the day......think we took camp in StrongWater Bar later in the day.......lol......enjoy rest of your time there.........



Weather here in Orlando is supposed to be few showers this am then cloudy and hi of 60 degrees.

Even with rain and cool weather yesterday I had a nice time in parks with sister and nephew.

Going to have  a look around the shops for birthday presents that will be coming up. Saw some new Potter items yesterday. Really cute character bracelets.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Enjoying your live reports, Robo, and glad to hear having some family fun, and nice that's new stuff being seen in the parks.  Hope the rain stays away the rest of the time you are enjoying the parks, especially.  

Sue, that corn mix sounds good, though if we go Mexican, we put cold corn in our home made salsa.

Was a cool start, yep 26 out.  But hey, so clear a sky, I could see the stars, including Orion and Ursa Major.  Moon so bright with half it showing.

 Monday, why yes, it has to be a Monday.  We too have no oranges or most citrus grown here, but yep, lots of different kinds of apples, as well as pears, plums, blueberries and cherries.



And for our coffee drinking homies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  That's my tea face.  And ah, enjoying a nice cup of tea, in an almost cool office, but nice and quiet this morning.

Lastly, if you need something for breakfast this morning, have a pancake, and make it blueberry, as then you'd be eating the national food day, food.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne 



schumigirl said:


> Robo…...everyone talks about Publix subs and fried chicken to say how good they are......never tried them myself but they do look good!!! Hope today warms and dries up for you………



Thanks Schumi...... hope your friends enjoy their day here. Looks like it will be cool, but hopefully no more rain.

Have a great Monday to all our the Sans family.

Off to Starbucks and the parks.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We are supposed to get snow again tomorrow. Right now that are saying 1-3 inches, so we may not get anything tag all. 

Got a plumber coming by tomorrow to look at the toilet and see if it just needs to be repaired or replaced. 

Gotta get to work now. Don't really want to deal with people today.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi...... hope your friends enjoy their day here. Looks like it will be cool, but hopefully no more rain.
> 
> Have a great Monday to all our the Sans family.
> 
> Off to Starbucks and the parks.



Oh my friend works in Orlando, just doesn't live in Orlando, and he was saying we would hate this.....I think some of the locals appreciate this now and again......not us tourists though!!! Hope you have a great day Robo…..and hope the rain stays away for you...….

Quite fancy a Starbucks right now......and we have none near us.....typical!!!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> And he cooks too? Mine can do bacon, eggs, toast, grill steaks, roast a turkey breast & is great a bringing home take-out



Joe likes to cook way more than I do!! I'm the pro at take out in my house! LOL!! Your Mr. is a very nice man! and he cooks!



Sue M said:


> We got the El Niño! On the west coast! Sounds like a bacon day for lots of us! My husband does a lot of the cooking too!
> Hope your storm isn’t too bad.



Ok, Sue- send El Nino east!! Yay about DH cooking, too!



Monykalyn said:


> Bossy hen was quite displeased at the little bit of white stuff on ground this am when I went to let her out. cuddle chicken hopped right out and followed me to door for her treat though-her affection is easily bought LOL. At least it "warmed" up today-into 40's.



I'm with Bossy hen! 



schumigirl said:


> but otherwise he’s almost perfect.



Tom's a great guy!! Even though I've never met him, I feel like I know him from your talking about him!



Robo56 said:


> First visit to UOAP lounge no one here.



Looks nice- will have to visit it in a few weeks! Glad they extended it through March! Have fun!!

Happy Monday all!! The roller coaster weather continues here!! Snow tonight and then the arctic air moves in mid week. By the weekend we get to 40 degrees and expect rain!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> You can order the Honeybell marmalade online from Dundee Groves. It’s not sold in regular grocery stores here as far as I know. You can purchase it at orange orchard stores here. There are a number of Orchards fairly close to me here. I live in a town in Indian River county.
> 
> Honeybells are still being harvested now and they are delicious. I go and get fresh juice from the orchard once a week.
> 
> Harvesting season for the various orange varieties starts at end of November through beginning of May.
> 
> The Indian River grapefruit is also delicious.
> 
> You can buy mini key lime pies from Publix also if you don’t want the full size pie. They are yummy.
> 
> Add getting a Sub sandwich from Publix. They have the best Subs I have ever had. They make them fresh in front of you and they do not skimp on the meat, cheese or veggies.


I’ve seen the half Key Lime pie at Publix. I think daughter and I may buy that one since it will only be a 6 night stay in Deerfield Beach this time.  Thanks for sub tip. I wish there were orchards in that area. I always thought it was so odd that in the grocery stores you can’t find Florida oranges!


----------



## keishashadow

Heat wave here, supposed to reach 40 & sun is shining.  Long drive for me to annual dermatologist appt, hope to get away by the skin of my teeth haha.  





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 378475
> 
> Close to where we are shopping.  Seems both kids need sneakers.  Started out sunny and almost nice, now gray with a biting wind.
> 
> Good Sunday to all.
> 
> And I like jelly more than jam, Schumi, but your jam sounds lush.
> 
> Hehe, cuddle chicken MonyK.  Glad to hear from ya.



3 mile island?



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 378603
> 
> View attachment 378604
> 
> First visit to UOAP lounge no one here.



First pics i’ve Seen, have fogotten to stop by thanks



Lynne G said:


> Nope, no free water or any drink.  Expensive coke products and water bottles, but free granola bars and pepper chips.  Nice place to charge phone.  They did give me the AP discount on the coke, but would not have bought it had I known they would not freeze it for me.  Oh well.  Nice staff, but nothing to write home about, Sue. And I think was extended, but don’t remember when.  Maybe May 31?   Guess Robo could help with that.



No water? Used to not bathroom in the private lounges but seriously, that’s idiotic



Lynne G said:


> Sorry to hear of the bad weather Robo.  We had no rain and 70’s except one day was in the 60’s.  Enjoy seeing your pictures and hope Sal’s was good.  I have eaten there before, but did not get there when visiting a few weeks ago.
> 
> Tomorrow, rain for ride home, then snow, 2 to 3 inches starting about 7 pm and ending in the wee hours of Tuesday.  Our cold air blast to be Thursday.  A nice 25 degree ride to be had to start the work week tomorrow.  Brrrr.
> 
> Now just chilling.  Grilled fillets that bought from store this afternoon.  Yum.  Cooked to medium and all were eating their share.  Baked taters and canned corn rounded out the meal.  Though I think DH had tomatoes too.



Quite chilly for Orlando.  We wore our packable down alternative jackets into the parks early January 2 years ago.  It was the dampness that made it uncomfortable for us.  Used to more of a dry, brisk cold



Sue M said:


> Thanks for answers about AP lounge Lynne & Robo. I’ve been in the Amer. express lounge. They gave bottles of water and snack size chips. They sure hid that lounge. Really had to look to find it.
> 
> Robo I’ve been in Florida during relentless days of rain, during tropical Storm Fay. I thought it would never stop. Dang thing stalled over Orlando. I was staying at Hard Rock and never got to enjoy the pool area at all. And I had tickets to Aquatica that I thought I wouldn’t be able to use either. But finally the rain moved off, we were no longer at HRH we moved to The Doubletree for Seaworld/ Aquatica part of trip.
> 
> Love Sals! Enjoy.



Never bothered to hit the AMEX lounge either.  Just need your CC to enter or does it have to be a package booked thru them



Robo56 said:


> Weather here in Orlando is supposed to be few showers this am then cloudy and hi of 60 degrees.
> 
> Even with rain and cool weather yesterday I had a nice time in parks with sister and nephew.
> 
> Going to have  a look around the shops for birthday presents that will be coming up. Saw some new Potter items yesterday. Really cute character bracelets.



Always good to stockpile presents so you’re not scrambling last minute.  

On Wednesday am it will be Farenhite:  Wednesday 7 hi, -8 low Thursday 8 hi, -2 low.  I’m looking into the light, Saturday back to high of 40 & 50’s on Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha.  It's only about a 45 minute ride away.  When the meltdown happened, scared enough of us, even though miles away.  But, closer than Lancaster, which kids prefer, and can hit that mall on the way home.  Will have to say, was pleasantly happy, that we had no traffic both ways, and beat the crowds by leaving around lunchtime.  

Think for AMEX place, you need to buy your ticket or AP with it.  Or that's what I thought I read, some time ago.  Maybe not true anymore.  I've always bought my AP with my AMEX, and I've shown my AMEX when entering, worker looked at computer, and then said, welcome. That place is nothing to write home about either.  Small bottles of water are free, though even in the refrigerator they have, not cold enough for me.  They also have free chips and granola bars, both of which I do not like.  And they have a bathroom at the entrance, a one person.  I always found it more busy than the AP one, and it's smaller, and also open limited hours.  I sometimes go there, most of the time, ignore.  I'd rather have a cup of ice water, and find getting that is usually not that hard. 

I hear ya Patty and Keisha, bone chilling Thursday for us.  Saying feel like temperatures will be in the minus teens, and 20's for those northern of the city.  With the snow coming tomorrow night, then the temperature dropping after the snow falls, getting to work will be no fun.

Sigh, is it time for lunch yet?  Looked at the window, nice sun out.  Looked at phone, 28 out.  Bundled up walk in soon.  With sunglasses.  Bonus?  No matter, sun will be shortly blocked buy clouds by around noon.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> You can order the Honeybell marmalade online from Dundee Groves. It’s not sold in regular grocery stores here as far as I know. You can purchase it at orange orchard stores here. There are a number of Orchards fairly close to me here. I live in a town in Indian River county.
> 
> Honeybells are still being harvested now and they are delicious. I go and get fresh juice from the orchard once a week.
> 
> Harvesting season for the various orange varieties starts at end of November through beginning of May.
> 
> The Indian River grapefruit is also delicious.
> 
> You can buy mini key lime pies from Publix also if you don’t want the full size pie. They are yummy.
> 
> Add getting a Sub sandwich from Publix. They have the best Subs I have ever had. They make them fresh in front of you and they do not skimp on the meat, cheese or veggies.


Maybe our arrival evening would be a good time to try those Publix subs. Our flight doesn’t land at FLL till 5:30, so by the time we collect our luggage, get rental and drive up to Deerfield we usually just have a quick stop at Publix to get breakfast stuff and pick up a pizza nearby, then unpack. But since we stop at Publix anyway it would be easier to grab sub too. We can have pizza another night. So many great pizza places, guess because there’s so many NYers that moved down!


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Weather here in Orlando is supposed to be few showers this am then cloudy and hi of 60 degrees.
> 
> Even with rain and cool weather yesterday I had a nice time in parks with sister and nephew.
> 
> Going to have  a look around the shops for birthday presents that will be coming up. Saw some new Potter items yesterday. Really cute character bracelets.


My friend is down there now in WDW.  She was telling me about the rain. Not the weather you want on vacay. Enjoy the parks!  I shudder to think how much stuff my daughter will want in Potter merchandise.  She has quite the wand collection. I’m sure she wants more, lol. Last time we were there during a really hot August (I know they’re always hit but this was unusually hot for Aug) and she wanted a robe. And me to pay, ha!  I told her she won’t wear it while there because of the heat and at home it will just sit in the closet!  We’ll see if she buys it this trip in April, lol. 



Lynne G said:


> Sue, that corn mix sounds good, though if we go Mexican, we put cold corn in our home made salsa.
> 
> Was a cool start, yep 26 out.  But hey, so clear a sky, I could see the stars, including Orion and Ursa Major.  Moon so bright with half it showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for our coffee drinking homies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  That's my tea face.  And ah, enjoying a nice cup of tea, in an almost cool office, but nice and quiet this morning.


Everyone seems to love that corn mix!  And it’s so easy. 
Love a clear starry night, the cold not so much. Enjoying my first morning coffee, right now. The first cup is always the best!


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. We are supposed to get snow again tomorrow. Right now that are saying 1-3 inches, so we may not get anything tag all.
> 
> Got a plumber coming by tomorrow to look at the toilet and see if it just needs to be repaired or replaced.
> 
> Gotta get to work now. Don't really want to deal with people today.


Oh, I hope you need a new one and get the comfort height one!



schumigirl said:


> Oh my friend works in Orlando, just doesn't live in Orlando, and he was saying we would hate this.....I think some of the locals appreciate this now and again......not us tourists though!!! Hope you have a great day Robo…..and hope the rain stays away for you...….
> 
> Quite fancy a Starbucks right now......and we have none near us.....typical!!!


Yes, we tourists like it nice and sunny while on vacay!  



pattyw said:


> Ok, Sue- send El Nino east!! Yay about DH cooking, too!
> 
> 
> Happy Monday all!! The roller coaster weather continues here!! Snow tonight and then the arctic air moves in mid week. By the weekend we get to 40 degrees and expect rain!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!


Yay for Arctic air moving on!  We dipped to 39 early morning. I woke up and there was frost on the rooftops!  But the sun is shining, and will probably get back to 40s by mid day. Sounds like our west coast weather is moving your way!



keishashadow said:


> Heat wave here, supposed to reach 40 & sun is shining.  Long drive for me to annual dermatologist appt, hope to get away by the skin of my teeth haha.
> 
> 
> No water? Used to not bathroom in the private lounges but seriously, that’s idiotic
> 
> 
> 
> Quite chilly for Orlando.  We wore our packable down alternative jackets into the parks early January 2 years ago.  It was the dampness that made it uncomfortable for us.  Used to more of a dry, brisk cold
> 
> 
> 
> Never bothered to hit the AMEX lounge either.  Just need your CC to enter or does it have to be a package booked thru them
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to stockpile presents so you’re not scrambling last minute.
> 
> On Wednesday am it will be Farenhite:  Wednesday 7 hi, -8 low Thursday 8 hi, -2 low.  I’m looking into the light, Saturday back to high of 40 & 50’s on Sunday.


I’ve been in Orlando in January when it’s been colder there than home, brrr.  So hard packing for that time of year, it could be anything from sunny 70s to freezing!  
For Amex lounge I think you have to buy your tickets with Amex. I didn’t know your supposed to have your Amex statement with tickets on it. I just showed them my card and told them I did use it for tix (I did) and they said ok. It was August so the water was nice and a little AC break. But we only bothered going once. 
Brrr, hope you warm up soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, sunshine and heat when on vacation.......not much to ask for.........Cold here too......but above freezing till we add in the chill! 


Sooooo........thinking, maybe, or maybe not.....but likely......we may think about a trip out West next year......after all there is more to see in America than Florida........

Maybe some vineyards, Napa and Sonoma, San Francisco and a few other places........would love to see Mendocino...this years trips are all sorted so starting to think ahead. And we always had a hankering to see Seattle......so we are starting to look......just look for now.....so many places!! 

Enjoy your Monday evening........


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick lunch pop in!
Yeah we did the Amex lounge a couple times last June for the AC. We did upgrade to our AP's with AMEX, but originally were UT tickets (not bought with Amex). Kids like the snacks. Never did make it back since, nor to the new AP lounge. Hope they do hang onto AP lounge.

Rainy cold start with temps dropping now until thursday. Wind chill warning tomorrow. Good thing I secured the plastic wrap around the chicken run yesterday-these winds we've had with 40-50 mph gust are just ripping things to shreds-took down the canvas canopy we had over the deck. We'd planned on replacing it anyway, but would have been nice to get through one more season. Replace the suet cakes for the wild birds, and have a treat cake for my hens when I won't let them out of run tomorrow (too cold). 



schumigirl said:


> Maybe some vineyards, Napa and Sonoma, San Francisco and a few other places........would love to see Mendocino...this years trips are all sorted so starting to think ahead. And we always had a hankering to see Seattle......so we are starting to look......just look for now.....so many places!!


The west coast is fabulous!! Hit Vegas for a day just to see the tacky stuff too lol. But the PNW is stunningly gorgeous-Need to get back there sometime soon too.   And can never go wrong with wine country...

Sounds like many of us will be in the deep freeze brrrr


----------



## Lynne G

California wine country is lovely, Schumi.   We did both Sonoma and Napa.  Liked Napa more.  A side trip from a work trip, years ago now.  

Well, thought about doing Disney before RPR stay in October.  Decided, none this year, so booked SF from 30 Sept to 3 Oct, then 3 Oct to 11 Oct RPR.  Something to look forward to, and have only eaten at SF, never stayed there.  Thought would be an easy transfer.  

Lunch eaten, and slow afternoon.  Still bright out, and still cold out.  

Nice to see ya pop in, MonyK.  Yeah, we had those high winds the other day.  Hurt your face, as it was a cold wind.  Not so windy today, and seasonable 30's in the afternoon.  Phone says 32.  So there ya have it.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> booked SF from 30 Sept to 3 Oct, then 3 Oct to 11 Oct RPR. Something to look forward to, and have only eaten at SF, never stayed there. Thought would be an easy transfer.



Sounds great, Lynne!! Our tentative dates are 9/27-10/5. See you there!

Getting ready for the mid-week storm headed our way! On the way home today, I'll fill up my car with gas and make a stop at the grocery store. Saves me from having to go out in -20 to -30 degree wind chills that we're going to see!! Eeek!!
Hope Orlando warms up!! Even though we'd give anything to have temps in the 50s here, that's not what I want when we head to Florida!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Quick lunch pop in!
> Yeah we did the Amex lounge a couple times last June for the AC. We did upgrade to our AP's with AMEX, but originally were UT tickets (not bought with Amex). Kids like the snacks. Never did make it back since, nor to the new AP lounge. Hope they do hang onto AP lounge.
> 
> Rainy cold start with temps dropping now until thursday. Wind chill warning tomorrow. Good thing I secured the plastic wrap around the chicken run yesterday-these winds we've had with 40-50 mph gust are just ripping things to shreds-took down the canvas canopy we had over the deck. We'd planned on replacing it anyway, but would have been nice to get through one more season. Replace the suet cakes for the wild birds, and have a treat cake for my hens when I won't let them out of run tomorrow (too cold).
> 
> 
> The west coast is fabulous!! Hit Vegas for a day just to see the tacky stuff too lol. But the PNW is stunningly gorgeous-Need to get back there sometime soon too.   And can never go wrong with wine country...
> 
> Sounds like many of us will be in the deep freeze brrrr



Will hit Vegas at some point.....we have a very good friend who visits a lot and has told us so many things to do.....think we’d need at least a week!!! And yes we’d have to do the tacky touristy stuff too......love all that!! And yes, we’ve been saying we’ll do a month in California when Tom retires......so.........why not.....but early stages yet.....

Hope you don’t get too cold........



Lynne G said:


> California wine country is lovely, Schumi.   We did both Sonoma and Napa.  Liked Napa more.  A side trip from a work trip, years ago now.
> 
> Well, thought about doing Disney before RPR stay in October.  Decided, none this year, so booked SF from 30 Sept to 3 Oct, then 3 Oct to 11 Oct RPR.  Something to look forward to, and have only eaten at SF, never stayed there.  Thought would be an easy transfer.
> 
> Lunch eaten, and slow afternoon.  Still bright out, and still cold out.
> 
> Nice to see ya pop in, MonyK.  Yeah, we had those high winds the other day.  Hurt your face, as it was a cold wind.  Not so windy today, and seasonable 30's in the afternoon.  Phone says 32.  So there ya have it.



Sonoma Cutrer Chardonnay is one of my favourite wines from that region....several good vintages, so would have to go to see that one!!!

We plan to do a few nights in Sapphire at the end of our September/October stay this year.....we did it last year and felt like two separate vacations.....we adore Sapphire too......love staying there.....less than 6 weeks and we’ll be there for two weeks!!! Can’t wait.....Mardi Gras too!!! So enjoyed it last year.....but 10 nights still felt too short.....

Think we have the same temps roughly........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Yep, sunshine and heat when on vacation.......not much to ask for.........Cold here too......but above freezing till we add in the chill!
> 
> 
> Sooooo........thinking, maybe, or maybe not.....but likely......we may think about a trip out West next year......after all there is more to see in America than Florida........
> 
> Maybe some vineyards, Napa and Sonoma, San Francisco and a few other places........would love to see Mendocino...this years trips are all sorted so starting to think ahead. And we always had a hankering to see Seattle......so we are starting to look......just look for now.....so many places!!
> 
> Enjoy your Monday evening........


 you could start in SAN Diego and work your way up the coast. Don’t forget the Oregon Coast!  I loved Napa. I went once with my Dragon Boat team. We had a race in San Francisco and at the end tacked on a few days in Napa.  Wine tours were great. Our last day was the ultimate Napa experience in my mind. We went to a winery that had a store attached where you could buy food, and eat it in the vineyard, they had areas with picnic tables scattered around. We took our baguette, wine, olive tapenade and cheeses to a table under a big oak, it was a beautiful clear day and we sat there enjoying our meal under a sunny sky watching the hot air balloons drift by. 



Monykalyn said:


> Quick lunch pop in!
> Yeah we did the Amex lounge a couple times last June for the AC. We did upgrade to our AP's with AMEX, but originally were UT tickets (not bought with Amex). Kids like the snacks. Never did make it back since, nor to the new AP lounge. Hope they do hang onto AP lounge.
> 
> Rainy cold start with temps dropping now until thursday. Wind chill warning tomorrow. Good thing I secured the plastic wrap around the chicken run yesterday-these winds we've had with 40-50 mph gust are just ripping things to shreds-took down the canvas canopy we had over the deck. We'd planned on replacing it anyway, but would have been nice to get through one more season. Replace the suet cakes for the wild birds, and have a treat cake for my hens when I won't let them out of run tomorrow (too cold).
> 
> 
> The west coast is fabulous!! Hit Vegas for a day just to see the tacky stuff too lol. But the PNW is stunningly gorgeous-Need to get back there sometime soon too.   And can never go wrong with wine country...
> 
> Sounds like many of us will be in the deep freeze brrrr


Way too cold for me!  And those winds, yikes!



pattyw said:


> Sounds great, Lynne!! Our tentative dates are 9/27-10/5. See you there!
> 
> Getting ready for the mid-week storm headed our way! On the way home today, I'll fill up my car with gas and make a stop at the grocery store. Saves me from having to go out in -20 to -30 degree wind chills that we're going to see!! Eeek!!
> Hope Orlando warms up!! Even though we'd give anything to have temps in the 50s here, that's not what I want when we head to Florida!!


Eek!  I’ve never been so glad to live on the west coast as when I hear those crazy minus temps. Even when we go up to the mountains I don’t think I’ve experienced anything lower than -10. In town it is rarely minus anything. 



schumigirl said:


> ...but 10 nights still felt too short.....
> 
> .....


No matter how much time, vacays always seem too short to me!  We often spent close to a month in Florida in Aug, and I wonder where the time went.


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone had a good Monday. I am so behind on the pages so tried to catch up as best I could. It was a hectic weekend. We brought the kitty to the vet with the tooth. She does have an infection and has to have it out, plus a cleaning. Then another one had constipation issues that got worse. She was brought up on an urgent visit yesterday. She had to have procedures done to help her plus stay the night. Nice big vet bills coming my way. I was just going to book some stuff for trip but can't now. I am also going to have to drive my car again. The rental is not in the budget any more. The good side is Liv can do some of the driving.

It is cold here and going to get worse. We are suppose to have mixed precipitation on and off tomorrow. It might be warm enough for some rain.

Thank you everyone for the wishes for kitty. She will be better once it is removed. She is on antibiotics first to get it in a better place.

Thanks for the responses on the meds. It is good to know we can use the first aid.

Liv got all of her college responses and got into everything. Now we have to sit down and figure the best plan for her. She was so thrilled!!

Camping in tents is the worse for me ... I might go for one night in a camper or cabin but that is it! I like my resorts

Brian does almost everything DIY. It has saved us a lot of money. I trust him so that is good!

Keisha sorry to hear about your son's home. I hope he can get stuff covered, it is awful to start you first home like that. Congrats on getting what you wanted for your trip. I think once you secure the transportation the rest goes faster.

Lynne Love the kitty coffee face pic... I wish I read the board earlier blueberry pancakes are so nice! I hope you get the water around your laundry room straightened out. We have water come into our basement from a window. Brian dug it up and put a new window well but didn't solve it completely.

Charade Sorry to hear what happened to your BI. Liv did girl scouts for 5 years and we liked it. I was the co-leader. Our March weather can be cold and I remember so many years standing out there in it selling the cookies. I didn't mind the cookie part it was the weather. I hope your sales are good. I hope your toilet problems work out the way you want. I am glad I read about that toilet. I need little things to help as I get older. 

Sue Glad the celebration of Life was nice. Japanese food is so good. I love hibachi myself. Brian loves sushi. I am sure your daughter will find lots of stuff to still buy. Mine finds so much every time. She loves to save and spend her money there. The robes are so nice but expensive. I know Liv would wear it for a bit then it would sit in the room.

Robo love your pics and thanks for sharing. I am glad you are having a good time despite the cold and rain. I have to try Sal's next time I am there. I hope the weather improves and you have a great trip with your family.

Schumi I love the pics of the country side, and I am sure the sea is equally beautiful. It must be so nice and relaxing to have that every day. A west coast trip sounds really nice. The wineries are really nice from what I hear. We would love to do that some day. I am sure you could find a couple of weeks to do things there. I understand about moving away from your son. I couldn't move from  Liv. I love home made marmalade, jams and jellies. How nice that you have a farm where you can get it done already.
Patty I hope your next storm isn't too bad. The cold frigid temps make it so much worse. Just keep the imagery of  that will get you through the storm.

Monykalyn Liv has to do a senior essay and speech. She has chosen animal rescue and the positive effects it has in our lives. She is hoping to spread awareness. One of her sections is going to be on pet therapy. I was interested when you said you had pet therapy people coming. I hope it is a nice presentation.   LOL cuddle chicken sounds adorable I have a cat that will sell out quickly for treats too

 to Mac and buckeev and all the other  family MIA. I hope everyone and their pets stay warm and dry with all these storms and frigid temps coming. I hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, we are in the college mode too.  Little one got a yes from all the ones she applied to.  Even the one that first deferred her, gave her a spot in the very competitive main campus.  I think it is either going to be one in the city or three hour drive one.  The 7 or so hour drive one is now not as interesting, and wisely decided most likely not going to the private city one.   The cost of that one is three times more expensive than the state funded ones she is considering.  I guess soon she will say yes and be done with this. DH has been reviewing her essays.  Also wisely, she has been applying to as many scholarships as she can find. As she said, gosh less than 100 days left of school.  Why yes it is. And the senior prom is something we will spend some hair pulling time and lots of shopping.  

Monday night, and cool out.  Went out for coffee, and dollar coffee ends on Sunday.  Boo, but have been enjoying it quite a few times when promotion started.  

It is so a Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie congrats to Liv, great news. And senior prom, fun times!  Sorry about the kitties we had major vet bills for both our pups just after our Thanksgiving which is in October. Cost us a small fortune.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Sorry I've been AWOL lately.  I'm not feeling very talkative but I've been reading along.  

We're expecting a little snow tomorrow and you would think it was the storm of the century with all the schools closing in our area.  It's not even expected to stick since we had temperatures in the 60s today.  

Congrats to Liv and Lynne's little one on the college acceptance 

Carole...a west coast trip sounds awesome...what a great way to enjoy Tom's retirement...happy planning 

Good news is my diet is going well and I lost 10 lbs   I  also got my taxes done and I'm getting a small refund so things are looking up.

Hi to mac, patty, robo, bobbie, Lynne, sue, keisha and the rest of the gang.

Have a wonderful night and sweet dreams


----------



## Squirlz

So I went ahead and booked an RPR Club room from 9/14 to 9/20 for my birthday.  Looks like a nice slow time to go.


----------



## tink1957

Squirlz said:


> So I went ahead and booked an RPR Club room from 9/14 to 9/20 for my birthday.  Looks like a nice slow time to go.


We will be at SF 9/10 to 9/17.  Meet you at Strongwater for a birthday drink with my gang.


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL lately.  I'm not feeling very talkative but I've been reading along.
> 
> We're expecting a little snow tomorrow and you would think it was the storm of the century with all the schools closing in our area.  It's not even expected to stick since we had temperatures in the 60s today.
> 
> Congrats to Liv and Lynne's little one on the college acceptance
> 
> Carole...a west coast trip sounds awesome...what a great way to enjoy Tom's retirement...happy planning
> 
> Good news is my diet is going well and I lost 10 lbs   I  also got my taxes done and I'm getting a small refund so things are looking up.
> 
> Hi to mac, patty, robo, bobbie, Lynne, sue, keisha and the rest of the gang.
> 
> Have a wonderful night and sweet dreams


Congrats on the weight loss!  



Squirlz said:


> So I went ahead and booked an RPR Club room from 9/14 to 9/20 for my birthday.  Looks like a nice slow time to go.


Nice!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey bobbie.....glad things going well.....apart from vets bills of course! Hope weather improves......yes I think we could spend a month out West easily........

Lynne....senior prom will be fun to shop for!!

Vicki!! Nice to see you......always good to see you post.......and congrats on the weight loss!! Can you send some willpower over here.......

squirlz........glad to hear you’re booked.......will see you there no doubt!!!

Vicki.......glad to see your dates.......see you there!!!



Frosty and cold today....not as cold as some.......Chicago is to be colder than Mount Everest today!!! That’s too cold for anyone!! 

Not sure of any plans today yet........

But it’s Tuesday........have a good one.......


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> you could start in SAN Diego and work your way up the coast. Don’t forget the Oregon Coast!  I loved Napa. I went once with my Dragon Boat team. We had a race in San Francisco and at the end tacked on a few days in Napa.  Wine tours were great. Our last day was the ultimate Napa experience in my mind. We went to a winery that had a store attached where you could buy food, and eat it in the vineyard, they had areas with picnic tables scattered around. We took our baguette, wine, olive tapenade and cheeses to a table under a big oak, it was a beautiful clear day and we sat there enjoying our meal under a sunny sky watching the hot air balloons drift by.
> 
> 
> Way too cold for me!  And those winds, yikes!
> 
> 
> Eek!  I’ve never been so glad to live on the west coast as when I hear those crazy minus temps. Even when we go up to the mountains I don’t think I’ve experienced anything lower than -10. In town it is rarely minus anything.
> 
> 
> No matter how much time, vacays always seem too short to me!  We often spent close to a month in Florida in Aug, and I wonder where the time went.



That sounds like the kind of thing we like to do. 

We did that in a vineyard on Long Island couple of years ago and it was beautiful......we could have sat there all day it was stunning. But we had more vineyards to visit......lol........

Our shortest trip was for a week the first time we went at Christmas, never again..... it was far too short......love a longer trip!!


----------



## Lynne G

yep, for those cat lovers:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.    So, .  




Nothing like cats to remind ya, a run to Taco Bell is most likely on Mac's agenda today.  Thus, all, have a taco or two to welcome Tuesday.  

  and yes, the rain will come.  The temperatures will drop, and then the snow.  Three inches of snow to fall before the clock strikes 12 midnight, or somewhere around then.  Then, hello polar vortex.  Sigh, barely a two digit temperature, and ooh, lets have a brisk enough wind to put the wind chill in the double digit negative numbers as the dawn for Wednesday arrives.  In other words, a very icky afternoon into evening today, and then a start to two very cold days. 

For all those enjoying this wonderful cold as ice winter weather, Patty, Bobbie, and any other homie I miss, stay warm, and safe.  And, eat a taco.  LOL

Time for tea.  Another 26 to start the day, but we will see 30's before the temp drops it's any chance of just being rain.  Think DH put the shovel in his truck, and my window cover is ready in the car, when the rain stops.  Yep, we're ready for the snow.

Have my staying blonde appointment tonight, so am going to call and see if she can take me earlier.  Then, I'll be hunkered down, and may see a movie, though have to ask older one which ones we have online, or DVD. 

With that, a big Wahoo to Squirlz, great to enjoy your birthday at the dark side.  Sniff, sorry I won't get to buy you a drink, not arriving until the Monday after you have left.  I can raise a cup of tea for ya though.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Nice big vet bills coming my way.



I understand- if only they were dependents we could put on our health insurance! Hope the kitties get well soon! We give our Jill (21 yrs old) a probiotic daily. She had tummy issues and it cleared them up. 



bobbie68 said:


> Just keep the imagery of  that will get you through the storm.



Yes- think of sun- think of sun I'm trying!!



Lynne G said:


> Little one got a yes from all the ones she applied to



Yay!! for DD!



tink1957 said:


> We're expecting a little snow tomorrow and you would think it was the storm of the century with all the schools closing in our area. It's not even expected to stick since we had temperatures in the 60s today.



Tink- we may be hearty folks and can move mountains of snow here, but the grocery stores were slammed yesterday with everyone stocking up on food!! And we are heat wimps here! If it gets hotter than 85 degrees, our towns open up cooling shelters!

Happy Tuesday all!! Prepping for our winter storm and frigid temps! Car all set with gas and supplies, food all set, preparing to work at home tomorrow- looks like the worst of it hits tonight! The wind is howling- you can feel something blowing in!! Yuk!!


Always love the cat pics, Lynne!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Here I sit, waiting for the plumber. They gave me a 2 hour window in which he could arrive. I hope it's sooner rather than later. 
We are also waiting to see if we are going to get any snow today. The projected amounts keep dropping, so I suspect we will get rain and maybe some ice. 




pattyw said:


> Joe likes to cook way more than I do!! I'm the pro at take out in my house! LOL!!


 You are so lucky. I hate to cook and dh is pretty much inept at it. We eat out way too often. 



Sue M said:


> Maybe our arrival evening would be a good time to try those Publix subs.


 I miss Publix subs. We don't have a Publix in my area. Their fried chicken is really good too.



Sue M said:


> I shudder to think how much stuff my daughter will want in Potter merchandise. She has quite the wand collection. I’m sure she wants more, lol. Last time we were there during a really hot August (I know they’re always hit but this was unusually hot for Aug) and she wanted a robe. And me to pay, ha! I told her she won’t wear it while there because of the heat and at home it will just sit in the closet! We’ll see if she buys it this trip in April, lol.


 I was amazed at how may people were walking around the parks in full robes and even scarves. I was sweating in a t-shirt and shorts. We just stuck with house shirts when we were there, though I did buy myself a Ravenclaw hoodie. 



Sue M said:


> Oh, I hope you need a new one and get the comfort height one!


 Is it sad that I am actually hoping we have to replace the toilet? If we end up replacing the downstairs one I will probably want to replace the upstairs one even though there is nothing wrong with it. The upstairs one is the one that gets the most use. 



schumigirl said:


> Sooooo........thinking, maybe, or maybe not.....but likely......we may think about a trip out West next year......after all there is more to see in America than Florida..


 I recommend Alaska. It is so beautiful there. I thought we were going to have a once in a lifetime trip, but now we keep talking about when we can go back. 



Monykalyn said:


> The west coast is fabulous!! Hit Vegas for a day just to see the tacky stuff too lol.


 Vegas is dh's favorite place. He goes to a convention there every year. He want's to retire there, but I am not completely sold on the idea. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv got all of her college responses and got into everything. Now we have to sit down and figure the best plan for her. She was so thrilled!!


 Congrats to Liv! B is still waiting on 2 more.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade Sorry to hear what happened to your BI. Liv did girl scouts for 5 years and we liked it. I was the co-leader. Our March weather can be cold and I remember so many years standing out there in it selling the cookies. I didn't mind the cookie part it was the weather. I hope your sales are good. I hope your toilet problems work out the way you want. I am glad I read about that toilet. I need little things to help as I get older.


 B is not really selling cookies this year. She is not in a troop, so has only been selling online for the past few years. She has sold 36 boxes to a loyal online costume and has informed her that this is he final year of selling. 



bobbie68 said:


> Monykalyn Liv has to do a senior essay and speech. She has chosen animal rescue and the positive effects it has in our lives. She is hoping to spread awareness. One of her sections is going to be on pet therapy. I was interested when you said you had pet therapy people coming. I hope it is a nice presentation. LOL cuddle chicken sounds adorable I have a cat that will sell out quickly for treats too


 I have an unintentional therapy dog story.  I was at work one day and my boss  was in session with client#1 who had brought her dog with her. (An older, black lab mix.) Client#2 arrived and was very upset about something. She was crying and I couldn't make out most of what she was saying to me. Client#1 comes out with her dog. Client #2 sees the dog and starts petting and talking to her. Client#2 immediately calms down and stops crying. It was just amazing to watch.  We have a few other clients who bring their dogs to their therapy sessions.



Lynne G said:


> Bobbie, we are in the college mode too. Little one got a yes from all the ones she applied to


 Congrats to her!



Lynne G said:


> And the senior prom is something we will spend some hair pulling time and lots of shopping.


Ugh! I don't even want to think about prom shopping.  I've learned a few things from last year though, so I know what should be done differently this year. 



tink1957 said:


> Good news is my diet is going well and I lost 10 lbs


 Wow, congrats! 

Well, now I sit and wait some more.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, hope your plumber arrived.....I hate having to wait for workmen......always insist on a smaller window....won’t accept when they say oh sometime tomorrow.....nope, either give me a window or don’t bother.....usually works. Seems they can pin down a time when it suits them.......but hope you get sorted soon! 

Never wanted to visit Alaska.....too cold for me there. Watching Ice Road Truckers is my limit for cold.......but I’m sure it’s beautiful......friends have done an Alaskan cruise and said I’d have hated it......lol.....they’re right! 

Never fancied a cruise either......although Keisha makes them sound appealing!!




Got colder here too.......no snow as promised, but we are right beside the sea so can avoid it at times......but to be -4 tomorrow but will feel colder with the wind! 

Been out most of the day with Tom looking for bits and bobs for various rooms around the house.....things like new lamps for bedroom, bedside cabinets for one of the spare rooms and new desk for study.......only got the desk sorted......have to wait 8 weeks though as he makes them to order and doesn’t have any ready made. 

One pot dish tonight.........roasting chicken thighs with potatoes, peppers, courgettes, honey, spicy sweet balsamic vinegar and a little mustard.......lush!! Aroma from the Aga is beautiful!! Now I’m hungry.........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday everyone 

Had a good trip to Universal. Stay at PBH was great as always.

Looking forward to Mardi Gras next month.



Sue M said:


> My friend is down there now in WDW. She was telling me about the rain. Not the weather you want on vacay. Enjoy the parks! I shudder to think how much stuff my daughter will want in Potter merchandise. She has quite the wand collection. I’m sure she wants more, lol. Last time we were there during a really hot August (I know they’re always hit but this was unusually hot for Aug) and she wanted a robe.



What’s so nice about Universal they are always coming up with new Potter merchandise to choose from.

Even though Celebration of Harry Potter was cancelled there were some fans walking around in full costume.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv got all of her college responses and got into everything. Now we have to sit down and figure the best plan for her. She was so thrilled!!



Congratulations to Liv 




bobbie68 said:


> Robo love your pics and thanks for sharing. I am glad you are having a good time despite the cold and rain. I have to try Sal's next time I am there. I hope the weather improves and you have a great trip with your family.



It was cool yesterday, but no rain and the sun did come out. When the sun went down I was glad for my sweat jacket, hat and gloves.

Watched the Cinematic Show last night. It was really nice.

























Lynne G said:


> Bobbie, we are in the college mode too. Little one got a yes from all the ones she applied to.



Congratulations to your daughter
 Lynne 



tink1957 said:


> Good news is my diet is going well and I lost 10 lbs



Congratulations Tink on the weight loss




Squirlz said:


> So I went ahead and booked an RPR Club room from 9/14 to 9/20 for my birthday. Looks like a nice slow time to go.



Sounds like a great idea for a birthday celebration.




pattyw said:


> Happy Tuesday all!! Prepping for our winter storm and frigid temps! Car all set with gas and supplies, food all set, preparing to work at home tomorrow- looks like the worst of it hits tonight! The wind is howling- you can feel something blowing in!! Yuk!!



Sending warm thoughts your way Patty 

You will be snow free in Orlando.


----------



## keishashadow

Our fearless leader is missing, hellloooo mac

Carole - i’m Told Alaska has a few warm days in the summer .  One of the ports, Ketchikan i think. Had a rain forest of all things.  From Skagway took the RR past Carcross into canada.  Say ‘the world’s smallest desert’.  Not the hard packed, scrub & sand type u see in american west.  This was Sahara fluffy sand, although on much smaller scope.  Still, sand as far as eye could see with the mountains in the background, pretty cool.  Youngest DS took off like a rabbit running through it he was so excited.  Other than the glacier viewing, first thing that caught his fancy, most teens aren’t real big on the same scenery for a week (even if it is majestic)   Even i admit, after you’ve seen multiple eagles & bears, it isn’t quite as novel.

Various slices & dices at dermatologist yesterday, as expected.  Killing time before leaving to get my replacement crown placed.  Hope it stops the pain when i eat/drink.  Never really minded root canals until my last one failed.

DS still waiting to hear from plumbers as to when they are coming to do the work.  He sent me an text this am.  You know how you get a preview on ipad, with just the first sentence but no picture?  Thought, yea, finally...well, until i opened it up lol.  Knew the china wasn’t moved yet, ergo the concern they’d ruin it


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> 
> Had a good trip to Universal. Stay at PBH was great as always.
> 
> Looking forward to Mardi Gras next month.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s so nice about Universal they are always coming up with new Potter merchandise to choose from.
> 
> Even though Celebration of Harry Potter was cancelled there were some fans walking around in full costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Liv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cool yesterday, but no rain and the sun did come out. When the sun went down I was glad for my sweat jacket, hat and gloves.
> 
> Watched the Cinematic Show last night. It was really nice.
> 
> View attachment 378963
> 
> View attachment 378964
> 
> View attachment 378965
> 
> View attachment 378966
> 
> View attachment 378968
> 
> View attachment 378969
> 
> View attachment 378970
> 
> View attachment 378971
> 
> View attachment 378972
> 
> View attachment 378973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter
> Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Tink on the weight loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea for a birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending warm thoughts your way Patty
> 
> You will be snow free in Orlando.




Glad you had another lovely trip Robo....nice pics!!

Is the trip next month with your friend who hasn’t been before? That’ll be so much fun for you both......I’m so looking forward to Mardi Gras again this year.......



keishashadow said:


> Our fearless leader is missing, hellloooo mac
> 
> Carole - i’m Told Alaska has a few warm days in the summer .  One of the ports, Ketchikan i think. Had a rain forest of all things.  From Skagway took the RR past Carcross into canada.  Say ‘the world’s smallest desert’.  Not the hard packed, scrub & sand type u see in american west.  This was Sahara fluffy sand, although on much smaller scope.  Still, sand as far as eye could see with the mountains in the background, pretty cool.  Youngest DS took off like a rabbit running through it he was so excited.  Other than the glacier viewing, first thing that caught his fancy, most teens aren’t real big on the same scenery for a week (even if it is majestic)   Even i admit, after you’ve seen multiple eagles & bears, it isn’t quite as novel.
> 
> Various slices & dices at dermatologist yesterday, as expected.  Killing time before leaving to get my replacement crown placed.  Hope it stops the pain when i eat/drink.  Never really minded root canals until my last one failed.
> 
> DS still waiting to hear from plumbers as to when they are coming to do the work.  He sent me an text this am.  You know how you get a preview on ipad, with just the first sentence but no picture?  Thought, yea, finally...well, until i opened it up lol.  Knew the china wasn’t moved yet, ergo the concern they’d ruin it
> 
> View attachment 378981



Lol......your son is funny!!! But yes, I’d have been a little worried straight off......

I think you and Tom are in cahoots!!! 

That does sound cool though......I’ll see pictures of it    Nice image of your boy running through the sand though.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, hope your plumber arrived.....I hate having to wait for workmen......always insist on a smaller window....won’t accept when they say oh sometime tomorrow.....nope, either give me a window or don’t bother.....usually works. Seems they can pin down a time when it suits them.......but hope you get sorted soon!
> 
> Never wanted to visit Alaska.....too cold for me there. Watching Ice Road Truckers is my limit for cold.......but I’m sure it’s beautiful......friends have done an Alaskan cruise and said I’d have hated it......lol.....they’re right!
> 
> Never fancied a cruise either......although Keisha makes them sound appealing!!


The plumber has come and gone and we have a repaired toilet. I decided to go with repair since it was the cheaper option. We will probably eventually have both toilets replaced though. 

Alaska can be quite pleasant in the summertime. We even went out onto a glacier and I wasn’t cold at all. We weren’t interested in cruising to Alaska. It was more fun for us to fly in and then take the train. We did take a couple of day cruises to  see glaciers and wildlife. The coolest thing was taking the dogsled ride. 

Keisha - Your son’s plumber is a lot cuter than the one I saw today. 

Still waiting to see if this rain turns into snow.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Sending warm thoughts your way Patty



Thanks! 



Robo56 said:


> You will be snow free in Orlando.



Yay!! Love your pictures!

My office closed at 1pm today! The drive home was ok- so far about 4 inches of snow. The worst comes tonight! Maybe a foot (or more) of additional snow by tomorrow and very high winds and sub zero temps will combine for horrible outdoor blizzard conditions! All schools are closed through Thursday! Just going to be dangerous to be outdoors! Snow we can handle, but -30 wind chills-yikes!! We're hunkered down with plenty of food- and wine! 

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a good night to snuggle patty...stay warm.

It's getting colder by the minute here but not nearly as bad for us....only the low 20s by morning.  I think we all need some Florida sunshine 

Good thing is our cold won't be around for long.  Next week it's gonna be 70 on Monday and Tuesday.

And where is our fearless leader?  We miss you mac 

Sending warm thoughts to all


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all.
Not feeling up to chat much-may not be around much for a couple days, but did peruse others good news-nice to see when things come together, get fixed, wt loss goals, vacations booked, and yahoo!-college acceptances. Need the good stuff.

We lost our cuddle chicken sometime last night/early this am. She was fine when I tucked them in last night, but had passed sometime after that, she was young so not sure what happened. coop was plenty warm for them (chickens are fine in cold with precautions). I hate January for so many reasons, this just adds to it. Worried about son who used her as his therapy pet.  Planning on more chicks in spring, but now I am not sure I can. Diva chicken let me pick her up this afternoon (she NEVER lets us just pick her up-she has to step onto hand and be lifted that way-balancing like she is on a bar) so now am worried she is in shock.  Friend lost a horse this week as well (he was older, and she was giving him a home to live out his years-but still hard). Spring can't come soon enough

Hope all are safe and warm from the deep freeze!


----------



## tink1957

Monyk  so sorry to hear about your cuddle chicken.


----------



## Charade67

MonyK - I am so sorry.


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Love your pictures!
> 
> My office closed at 1pm today! The drive home was ok- so far about 4 inches of snow. The worst comes tonight! Maybe a foot (or more) of additional snow by tomorrow and very high winds and sub zero temps will combine for horrible outdoor blizzard conditions! All schools are closed through Thursday! Just going to be dangerous to be outdoors! Snow we can handle, but -30 wind chills-yikes!! We're hunkered down with plenty of food- and wine! View attachment 379100
> 
> Have a great evening all!!



Looks and sounds awful to be in that weather right now.....it’s all over our news how bad it is for some.......stay warm and cosy.........




tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a good night to snuggle patty...stay warm.
> 
> It's getting colder by the minute here but not nearly as bad for us....only the low 20s by morning.  I think we all need some Florida sunshine
> 
> Good thing is our cold won't be around for long.  Next week it's gonna be 70 on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> And where is our fearless leader?  We miss you mac
> 
> Sending warm thoughts to all



Glad your cold isn’t hanging around.........just been on our news that the tail one if this polar vortex is heading our way........how come we never get the heat youse guys get........lol.......I’m with you......Florida sunshine is needed.......



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all.
> Not feeling up to chat much-may not be around much for a couple days, but did peruse others good news-nice to see when things come together, get fixed, wt loss goals, vacations booked, and yahoo!-college acceptances. Need the good stuff.
> 
> We lost our cuddle chicken sometime last night/early this am. She was fine when I tucked them in last night, but had passed sometime after that, she was young so not sure what happened. coop was plenty warm for them (chickens are fine in cold with precautions). I hate January for so many reasons, this just adds to it. Worried about son who used her as his therapy pet.  Planning on more chicks in spring, but now I am not sure I can. Diva chicken let me pick her up this afternoon (she NEVER lets us just pick her up-she has to step onto hand and be lifted that way-balancing like she is on a bar) so now am worried she is in shock.  Friend lost a horse this week as well (he was older, and she was giving him a home to live out his years-but still hard). Spring can't come soon enough
> 
> Hope all are safe and warm from the deep freeze!



Oh MonyK, I’m so sorry you’re having such a rough time right now........sending many  



We have -5 this morning.......looks beautiful outside though as it starts to get lighter today.......plenty of sunshine around just very cold. 

Definitely want a warm breakfast this morning.........not sure what......maybe some oatmeal with golden syrup.....syrup might take away from the healthiness of the oatmeal, but it’s so nice!! 

And it’s Wednesday..........


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- I'm so sorry about cuddle chicken!  to all of your family. 

Most of Buffalo and the suburbs are closed down today! The snow continues all day today and the temps are dropping! Here's the view from my window- not venturing outside today!

 

Joe went to work! He said it was slow going but not too bad on the roads.  Hope he makes it home as the snow and winds are to worsen through the day! 

Hot coffee and french toast for me!! 

Hope everyone has a nice day- happy hump day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is a Wednesday.  Cold Advisory, with a Wind Advisory.  We will have high winds, with 50 mph gusts, Advisory on the wind expires at 10 tonight.  Cold one does not.  The coldest overnight temperature in many a year will be here.  6 overnight, with bitter cold Thursday.  They are using public buses to let people warm up, then driven to a shelter.  Dangerous, as chance of frostbite is high.  

Oh Monyk, so sorry to hear of losing cuddle chicken.   It is always hard to loose a family pet.   Sending hugs to all of you.  

Robo, looks like you had a great time, even in the cool and rainy days.  Enjoy seeing all the pictures from the water show.  We enjoyed seeing it.  Though my phone camera skills could have been better.  I did a few good shots.  

Mac, hope you are doing okay.  Owl sending mummy dust your way, hoping he finds you in a good mood, and good health.

With that, eggs for me, as older one had his early morning classes cancelled, little one did not.  Salty mouth was in fine form this morning.  Since older one offered to take little one to school, I asked him to pick up some coffee.  It is cold out there, baby.  

Stay warm and safe all,


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Coffee is ready Mac.











schumigirl said:


> Is the trip next month with your friend who hasn’t been before? That’ll be so much fun for you both......I’m so looking forward to Mardi Gras again this year.......



Still working out the details on that possible trip with friend.......she is still deciding. She will have to purchase ticket and arrange onsite hotel room. I’am still going either way. Already have hotel booked. The weekend I’am going is my birthday weekend. Figured that would be a fun way to celebrate.

Hubby heard from his brother. Our niece and her family are coming to Universal for one day on their Disney vacation. They have never been to Universal and they are big Potter fans.  So I’am sending them Hogwarts acceptance letters, chocolate frogs and information on getting the most out of Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley.

Monyk so sorry to hear that your cuddle chicken passed. I always enjoyed the pictures you shared with us of her 

Keishashadow cute cat picture. Hope your son is able to get things sorted with his leak in ceiling. Home ownership is both a blessing and a curse depending on how things are going for sure....I know as a mom it’s hard to see your kiddos deal with unforeseen issues 

Pattyw.......wow......that’s some snow.....Sending some warm thoughts your way. Breakfast sounds yummy.

I spoke with my dad and they are going sub zero. I checked their weather this morning and it said -21.

Tink bundle up.......you will warm up soon.

Lynne enjoy your eggs and coffee.

Morning  to the rest of the Sans family.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> The weekend I’am going is my birthday weekend. Figured that would be a fun way to celebrate.



Great Birthday celebration!!



Robo56 said:


> I spoke with my dad and they are going sub zero. I checked their weather this morning and it said -21.



Eek!! That is terrible!!

We're at 2 degrees with wind chills of -21 right now! Snow has stopped and moved south of us but many whiteout conditions due to the wind. 
What is it about being home bound that makes me eat a lot??? 

15 days until Orlando!! Hope the weather turns for the better everywhere!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, hope the trip works out with your friend.....but glad you’ll be going regardless.......nice gifts for the first time visitors in your family........

Hope all youse in the cold stay warm and safe..........it’s horrendous!!! 

Patty, yes, when I’m home all day especially if I’m on my own and it’s cold outside, I could nibble the day away.......funnily enough I never want to nibble on healthy things like raw carrots 


Tom and Kyle are having fish and chips tonight........didn’t fancy that so still deciding what to have.......may make something with pasta........I have shrimp in the fridge.....that’ll do.......

Cold here too for us -5 tonight........

Did see Niagara Falls on the news.......beautiful! But glad I’m not there...........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> funnily enough I never want to nibble on healthy things like raw carrots



Yep- have plenty of fruit and veggies, but I went for the sweets! I guess we go for the comfort foods!!



schumigirl said:


> Did see Niagara Falls on the news.......beautiful! But glad I’m not there...........



I wish I weren't here either!! I guess enduring this weather makes me  really appreciate my Florida vacations!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  House sounds like in a wind tunnel.  And will get a snow squall with high winds later this afternoon.  We got very lucky, only less than an inch of snow last night.  Most stayed as rain.  Though icy car and icy patches in the street today.  But hey, was 29 at lunchtime. 

Yay. Patty leaves in 2 weeks, Robo celebrating her birthday with a quick weekend trip, and Schumi is having a lush dinner.  

Is it Friday yet?  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Have a croissant or two.  It is National Croissant Day.  See, goes good with a cup of coffee.

I am with you Patty.  Snacking with sweets today.


----------



## Lynne G

It is 7 out right now,  Will he 4 when I commute tomorrow morning.  Hello cold.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I won’t complain about the cold here since it is so much worse farther north. B’s school has already called a 2 hour delay for tomorrow. 



pattyw said:


> Here's the view from my window- not venturing outside today!


Looks like a great day to stay at home and read or watch movies. 



Lynne G said:


> The coldest overnight temperature in many a year will be here. 6 overnight, with bitter cold Thursday.


 I think we are supposed to get close to that tonight. 



Robo56 said:


> The weekend I’am going is my birthday weekend. Figured that would be a fun way to celebrate.


Great way to spend a birthday. I really enjoyed my birthday week at Universal.



pattyw said:


> 15 days until Orlando!! Hope the weather turns for the better everywhere!


 Hope you have great weather.



Lynne G said:


> Have a croissant or two. It is National Croissant Day.


 I had to settle for Pilsbury crescent rolls at supper tonight.

Today I got a call from B’s speech therapist. It is time for her annual IEP meeting. Since B is 18 now she got to decide if she wanted me to be there or if she wanted to handle it all herself. She surprised me by deciding that she will go without me. She has not attended any IEP meeting ever before. Most of me is really proud of her for taking responsibility for her education. A little part of me is sad that I am not needed anymore.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, I’m complaining about our cold Charade........it’s perishing here.......cold for us in the U.K........we’re not used to this.....yep, there’s always someone worse.....we British are professionals at moaning about the weather! 

Lynne.....hope your commute is not too bad.......I’m a day late for national croissant day, but having them this morning.........with a big pot of tea........



Then grocery shop......Joy. And pick up parcel.......few wedding outfits I ordered to try......said they tried to deliver yesterday.......so will pick them up and see how they are.....not sure about them. 

Pure white outside, but just frost for us......other side of the UK has it worse than us......the airport we use further up the country was closed yesterday for hours with snow........of course the joke is Canada and countries like Sweden manage with snow every year........we close for a few inches of the stuff.....

Have a great Thursday..........last day of January..........


----------



## Lynne G

and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




. 









 Yep, as a coworker said, in response to my good morning greeting: There's nothing good about it.  Okay, how about frigid morning.  That's better, was the response.

Well Charade, I complain about the weather, mostly the cold.  Guess I am a complainer.  LOL  I think a complaint may be valid today.  A lovely 4 degree overnight, and 4 degree commute, with 30 mph wind.  Bitter out, frigid out, cold out.  Yep, kids both got a 2 hour delay, today.  Little one was bouncing around when the school called with the delay news around 10pm last night.  Older one just checks the college's website.  I think he said the delay today, was posted around dinner time last night.  He's just happy he doesn't have to get up early.  Good thing is, he can take little one to school, on the way to his. 

Very washed out pink on the horizon.  While we will see some sun, it will not feel warmer.  Wind chill temps today, -20 F.  Hey Patty, hope you are not as cold as us.  Though I never want to win being the coldest.  LOL

Schumi, I hope the outfits are all that you like, and have a keeper for the wedding you are going to.  Yeah, can't say grocery shopping is a favorite of mine.  I try to keep it for the week-end.  Most of our grocery stores have switched from ending their sale week on Thursday, not Saturday.  So, I, and I guess many, like that if we don't get to the grocery store on Saturday, the sale is still good for Sunday, when we have the time to shop.  There's only one store I know, that ends on Saturday,

With that, there's a coolness in the office, and tea is quite needed.  Thankfully, quiet.  Guess that is because of the cold, and because most of the local schools delaying the kids.  Hey, my kids are old enough, they have to get themselves to school.  One advantage of having kids that can drive.  Paying for their car insurance, not so good.    LOL

  Have a thirsty Thursday, all.  Stay warm, layers homies, layers, and stay safe.  May all who are not feeling well, sending hugs, and hope you are better soon. 

  I so need tea.  Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday morning!! 

Lynne-Sun  and 1 degree with -20 to -25 wind chill here! Ick!! But, south of the city of Buffalo it's still snowing and they have driving bans!! We usually fare better at my house as we're north of the city and the snow belt area! But, my offices are closed again today!!Yay for another snow day! Although, I have to stop eating endlessly! 

 We're worried about ice jams and flooding this weekend as temps rise to the 50s!!  Wild, wild weather!

Schumi- with weather like ours, we, too,  complain a lot in Western NY! That's why we have plentiful and cheap fares to Florida!!

Charade- good for B and handling things on her own! No worry- she will ALWAYS need you!! 

Hope everyone has a great day! Stay warm all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It was nice being able to sleep in a bit today. It was 18 degrees when I got up. Cold, yes, but not as bad as what some of you are getting. The forecast says 62 on Tuesday. 

Today is the day Florida State University announces acceptance for the coming school year. I checked the site and it says the decisions won’t be released until this afternoon. I don’t know why I’m so anxious about it. B doesn’t plan on going there.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I hope it's a yes, even if not on the radar, Charade.  Little one wants older one's friend, who's at the 4 hour away school, to see if friend would show her around.  Now, this is the one, DH is not happy about, but I think at least a site visit will either seal the deal, that's it's a no go, or start a long talk with DH.  Next week, we visit the in the city one, that she's now thinking good fit for her.  She's already lobbying to stay there too.  DH is not keen on that, but I think may not be a big deal, if we can swing it.  Plus, she's a train ride away, so easy for her to come home, and not a long drive.  I should have told her to apply to FLA schools.  Than I could visit.  But, while she briefly thought she might want to attend at a different state's college, she knows that our state and state supported schools are very good, and would help her in setting her up with med school, or whatever she wants to do.  

Yep, sun is very much making this a clear, and mostly blue sky, phone says it's 10 out, and I'm thinking a lunchtime walk will be very short.  Wind chills are still well below freezing.  But, as our weather lady said, hold on, we may see a 60 degree day next week.  Yeah, and that probably means rain.  I'll take it though, even if it's been a very wet start to this year.

More tea, please.


----------



## Sue M

A little behind! 46f for us today, rainy. Nothing really much on the agenda. May pop into grocery store. Take dogs out during break in the rain. Next week temps are supposed to drop to 28F for a couple days. Possible snow. I have to make a Costco run to fill up on gas. Looked at gauge, down to quarter tank. Yikes. Had new battery put in car yesterday by my high school auto shop. The one I used to work at. Had a nice visit with staff I ran into in staff room where I waited. 

Robo great pics of Cinematic show!  Is that a new one?

Keishashadow we went on an Alaska cruise in July. The weather was quite warm!  In Skagway we high the helicopter tour up to the glacier.
Good luck with dental appt.

Charade, well glad you were able to get them repaired anyway!  When you do replace them you’ll be happy with the higher ones!  Yes, it’s always sad when they decide they can go to meetings without you!  And you just hope they are making the right decisions.

Pattyw hope you are surviving the sub zero temps. Brrr. Enjoy your snow day!

Tink 20s sounds pretty cold to me. Crazy weather to go from that to 70s!

Monykalyn I’m so sorry about cuddle chicken. Hugs.

Lynne stay safe in that cold.

Robo, fun to help plan a newbie first trip. Where do you get Hogwarts acceptance letters?

Schumi is that -5c ?  No, when I’m home in cold weather it’s never carrots I go for either lol!  In BC we’re pretty professional about complaining of what we perceive as cold, while the rest of the country is in the polar vortex.
However, 2 days next week it’s supposed to dip into -2 or -3c eep. 
Ahem, not all Canada manages with snow every year! Lol.  Funny comic on FB making the rounds. A map of Canada with all provinces in polar vortex except BC. In a bubble over BC is a comment- oh look, the cherry Blossoms are out! 

Mac and all the other homies


----------



## Charade67

Well, this is becoming a fun day. (Insert sarcasm here) I think I have another kidney stone. I just left the doctor and am now at the pharmacy waiting on pain and nausea medicine. This just adds to an already terrible day. Today is also the anniversary of the day my father died. 
I think I will go home and try to nap until it is time to get B from school. Thankfully she is staying late today for theater auditions.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, so sorry your are in pain, and having such a bad day.  I hope a nap will give you some rest.  Hugs.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Sue we use Celsius over here........Fahrenheit is alien to us, but I know both in my head.......our country sucks when dealing with a meagre amount of snow.......we shut down when other countries manage just fine......we landed in Norway once when there had been about 6 feet of snow fall, no issues,.......our plane home was diverted because our airport had one inch of the “wrong snow”. Always admire how other countries cope, of course they’re used to it...for us it’s a rare occurrence to get it bad.......

Feel better Charade........not fun! 




Bitterly cold still.......yep, there’s always someone worse but blooming heck......we are not used to temps this low!! We had -18 in 1995 and similar in 2010.....but it’s not usual for us........roads are icy again tonight.......looks like everywhere has had a dusting of icing sugar.......

Had a lovely day today........nice and relaxing........did some shopping, had some lunch with friends, cleared and sorted one half of one closet this afternoon........made light dinner and now chilling out in front of the tv........

Warm and cosy in here thankfully.........


----------



## Charade67

The decision has been posted and B did not get accepted into FSU. They said that they have over 50,000 applicants for only 6200 available spots. 

I am starting to feel much better than I was this morning. Hopefully I will feel up to eating some supper tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, always try though, for B, Charade.  Hope you can eat and feel better.  Hope it passes quick for ya.  

Steak on grill.  Yum.  Like when DH does the dashing out to check on the grill.  Made my own mashed and green beans from a can.  Easy meal.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Just have to chime in that it was 31 degrees Fahrenheit below zero this morning. Not windchill. The temperature!

That's -35 Celsius to you Brits!

The windchill was 55 below.  And my library was open today!

This will make me even more excited to be in Florida in one month!


----------



## macraven

_Travelgrrl

  to the SANS

Glad you shared with us 


I used to live in Chicago and also a small border town in WI/IL so know what cold weather is

Moved south to escape lousy cold weather 

I know the cold you speak of...

Hope your Orlando trip is perfect in every way

Come back and play with us
Don’t be a stranger _


----------



## Sue M

Schumi, we are Celsius too, but since most here are using F, I’ve been posting my temps in F lol. We are joining  you in -3c next week. I had a chill day too. Just went out for a few groceries to make Chili tonight in my Instant Pot. Also had a box of Trader Joe cornbread mix I baked up to go with the Chili.

Charade  hope you’re feeling better soon.


----------



## agavegirl1

Greetings Homies!  I just had my six month post surgery checkup and I am doing great!  My trip to Orlando for October 2019 is on!  I may not jump in oft n now because....It is Tax Season in the US and that is my seasonal job.  I will check in when I can.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
February 1st and happy anniversary to you and your husband 

27 years and still going strong

Hope you have a fun celebration on Friday _


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Greetings Homies!  I just had my six month post surgery checkup and I am doing great!  My trip to Orlando for October 2019 is on!  I may not jump in oft n now because....It is Tax Season in the US and that is my seasonal job.  I will check in when I can.



Was thinking of you and glad you are doing good and healing from the surgery 

You will have so much fun at UO and hhn this year!


----------



## schumigirl

​


Dry January is over...……..





​




​


not really...…..





​

Have a great day Lynne...…..




Wendy......so glad you dropped in to say hello!!! Glad things are going good we`ve been wondering how you were doing.....hope to see you stop by again soon and fabulous you have your trip this year to look forward to.......don't work too hard!!!!


Temps are up but roads and hills are pure white...….had heavy hailstones all night and we have zero this morning.....

Bacon for breakfast this morning.....looking forward to that...…

Have a great Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, 27 years ago today, I said yes.  Thank you for the anniversary wishes Mac and Schumi.

Kids are going to a Wings lacrosse game in the city tonight, so DH and I get a date night.  Perfect way to celebrate.  Then we will probably rest at home, to wait to pick up kids from the train station.  It  will be a toss up who goes to get them.  DH had an early night last night.  

With that, making some breakfast and packing some snacks for little one.  She just snacks for lunch.  She is not a fan of sandwiches, and most of the stuff you put in them.  

Later homies.  

We are still in single digits this morning.  But hey, warmer.  By one degree.  6 yesterday morning, 7 today.

Stay warm and safe all.  And take your  sunglasses.  HaHa.


----------



## pattyw

Travelgrrl said:


> Just have to chime in that it was 31 degrees Fahrenheit below zero this morning. Not windchill. The temperature!



Eek!! You win the prize for coldest weather! Try to stay warm!



agavegirl1 said:


> Greetings Homies!  I just had my six month post surgery checkup and I am doing great!  My trip to Orlando for October 2019 is on!  I may not jump in oft n now because....It is Tax Season in the US and that is my seasonal job.  I will check in when I can.



Yay!! So happy for you! Hope tax season goes well!! 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, 27 years ago today, I said yes. Thank you for the anniversary wishes Mac and Schumi.



Yay!! Happy Anniversary!






Back to work today! Roads are clear- temps will be rising throughout the day! -3 degrees right now, so many schools are still closed today. But, yay for a 2 1/2 day work week!! 

Happy TGIF!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 




Happy Anniversary to Lynne and her hubby






Sue M said:


> Robo great pics of Cinematic show! Is that a new one?



Yes, it’s the new one. I had never seen it before so it was a special treat to get to see it. You will love it.



Sue M said:


> Robo, fun to help plan a newbie first trip. Where do you get Hogwarts acceptance letters?



I found it on Pinterest. It leaves the name blank and the start date of classes blank so you can customize it to your needs. They also have a first years class supply requirements to print.

Wendy......great to hear your 6 months check up was good. Now you have lots to look forward to on your trip in October.


Yay!!!! Schumi dry January is over

 

 

Have a great Friday everyone. Sending sunshine  and Hugs  to all that need them.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday morning everyone. I am feeling much better today than I was yesterday.

Agavegirl - Glad to hear you are doing well and have a trip to look forward to.

Lynne - Happy anniversary.

I’m going to drop B off at school and then go get a much needed haircut.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday morning everyone. I am feeling much better today than I was yesterday.



Glad to hear that!  Enjoy your salon appointment!


----------



## Lynne G

Lunch with older one.  He said he would pick me up.  Nice kid. Yeah, and can I use your card to get gas, he asked?  Fringe benefits mom.  

Loud roadwork outside.  Clear and cold.  Check.

Wendy, so happy to hear your checkup went so well, and yay for a countdown getting lower and lower.  

Well, SW opened fares until October 1.  Seems the only direct flight the day I arrive is 5:45am.  Sigh.  Will be a wee hour arrival.  Good thing, means DH most likely can drive me to the airport.  The train starts at 5 am.  Rats.  Here is hoping more direct flights on the way back.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo……..Tom is perusing our wine room (not actually a room just a big walk in pantry shelved out) as I type....trying to decide which delectable treat we will enjoy tonight......I`m strangely not bothered actually.....and love a little Anastasia Beaverhausen……. one of my favourite characters...….and strangely been told I have a few of her characteristics...…..lol......I see it too at times!!!! Tom says it`s her blunt honesty at times...….

Glad you`re feeling better Charade...….enjoy the salon....

Lynne sounds like a lovely evening planned...….and wowser that is an early arrival!!! But, better than late night and miss a whole day........

Hey Patty...….


We`ve had mild weather today, then hailstones, then snow and now sunshine is out again...….marginally warmer than yesterday...….Kyle parks his car near his offices and walks two minutes over a river....and it had frozen yesterday too.....not as dramatic as the one in Chicago....but even so!!! Least we`re above zero again....

Have beef casserole in the slow cooker....but for tomorrow night....we like it better the second day....and chicken curry for Tom and I tonight......I tried making my own naan bread earlier......ended up in the trash......didn't work out at all.....so it`s rice.....

And a nice Pinot Noir from California apparently...……

Hope everyone is nice and warm wherever you are...…..


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Crown seems to be a good fit all ‘round - yea. DS plumber supposed to show up next wednesday to access his ceiling to diagnose.  Least i get to see him nearly every day when he drives by on way to work to shower.  Only problem he’s exhausted my bacon stash . Need to brave the elements and do a grocery run.  Not sure what i’m Making for Super Bowl this year, think it may be just me & the mr for once.  

Hardly any snowfall, whopping 9 degree heat wave.  I beat the salt trucks this am. Oy, only a few idiots tried doing the speed limit, most like me were crawling along.  Everything so white in places you couldn’t discern what was the road & berm.  Note, that is light snow & the pic was taken whilest sitting at traffic light after getting off highway coming home.  I was hanging back from big truck on right after he veered/slid into my lane earlier.  

 



tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a good night to snuggle patty...stay warm.
> 
> It's getting colder by the minute here but not nearly as bad for us....only the low 20s by morning.  I think we all need some Florida sunshine
> 
> Good thing is our cold won't be around for long.  Next week it's gonna be 70 on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> And where is our fearless leader?  We miss you mac
> 
> Sending warm thoughts to all



That is cold for your neck of the woods.  Do you have a furnace or heat pump type set up?



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all.
> Not feeling up to chat much-may not be around much for a couple days, but did peruse others good news-nice to see when things come together, get fixed, wt loss goals, vacations booked, and yahoo!-college acceptances. Need the good stuff.
> 
> We lost our cuddle chicken sometime last night/early this am. She was fine when I tucked them in last night, but had passed sometime after that, she was young so not sure what happened. coop was plenty warm for them (chickens are fine in cold with precautions). I hate January for so many reasons, this just adds to it. Worried about son who used her as his therapy pet.  Planning on more chicks in spring, but now I am not sure I can. Diva chicken let me pick her up this afternoon (she NEVER lets us just pick her up-she has to step onto hand and be lifted that way-balancing like she is on a bar) so now am worried she is in shock.  Friend lost a horse this week as well (he was older, and she was giving him a home to live out his years-but still hard). Spring can't come soon enough
> 
> Hope all are safe and warm from the deep freeze!



Aw, that’s a shame to hear, always hard to lose a pet.  Hang in there, time always seems to help.



pattyw said:


> Yep- have plenty of fruit and veggies, but I went for the sweets! I guess we go for the comfort foods!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I weren't here either!! I guess enduring this weather makes me  really appreciate my Florida vacations!



Ergo the reason those who live in the north escape for a breather any chance we get!  



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I won’t complain about the cold here since it is so much worse farther north. B’s school has already called a 2 hour delay for tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like a great day to stay at home and read or watch movies.
> 
> I think we are supposed to get close to that tonight.
> 
> Great way to spend a birthday. I really enjoyed my birthday week at Universal.
> 
> Hope you have great weather.
> 
> I had to settle for Pilsbury crescent rolls at supper tonight.
> 
> Today I got a call from B’s speech therapist. It is time for her annual IEP meeting. Since B is 18 now she got to decide if she wanted me to be there or if she wanted to handle it all herself. She surprised me by deciding that she will go without me. She has not attended any IEP meeting ever before. Most of me is really proud of her for taking responsibility for her education. A little part of me is sad that I am not needed anymore.



Oh, trust me, you will still be needed.  Perhaps not quite so frequently, but when adult kiddos come knocking, hat in hand, it’s usually a doozie to solve.



Charade67 said:


> Well, this is becoming a fun day. (Insert sarcasm here) I think I have another kidney stone. I just left the doctor and am now at the pharmacy waiting on pain and nausea medicine. This just adds to an already terrible day. Today is also the anniversary of the day my father died.
> I think I will go home and try to nap until it is time to get B from school. Thankfully she is staying late today for theater auditions.



Yikes, how many is that for you?  They haven’t tried to ‘break them up’ with the sound waves (or whatever that procedure is?).  



agavegirl1 said:


> Greetings Homies!  I just had my six month post surgery checkup and I am doing great!  My trip to Orlando for October 2019 is on!  I may not jump in oft n now because....It is Tax Season in the US and that is my seasonal job.  I will check in when I can.



Wonderful news for you!  Not sure how many volunteer hours i’ll Rack up this season helping people file.  Personally, would love to see our forms start to trickle in so I can submit before the government potentially closes again in two weeks, sigh.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, 27 years ago today, I said yes.  Thank you for the anniversary wishes Mac and Schumi.
> 
> Kids are going to a Wings lacrosse game in the city tonight, so DH and I get a date night.  Perfect way to celebrate.  Then we will probably rest at home, to wait to pick up kids from the train station.  It  will be a toss up who goes to get them.  DH had an early night last night.
> 
> With that, making some breakfast and packing some snacks for little one.  She just snacks for lunch.  She is not a fan of sandwiches, and most of the stuff you put in them.
> 
> Later homies.
> 
> We are still in single digits this morning.  But hey, warmer.  By one degree.  6 yesterday morning, 7 today.
> 
> Stay warm and safe all.  And take your  sunglasses.  HaHa.



What was the question? Lol JK, enjoy!  27 for us too soon


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- same here with those SW way-to-early direct flights! We leave BUF at 5:45 AM on 2/14! Eeek! No sleep for us the night before!

Schumi- Yum on beef casserole!! Have to dust off my slow cooker! Haven't used it lately- and I have a few good recipes. So easy too- just put it together and let it cook!

Keisha- Ick on that view from your car!! Hope DS gets his ceiling repaired quick! You'll need to stock up on bacon until then!  Nice when the kids live close by so you can help out when they're in need!! 

Sun is shining here!  Looks good- even though it's still only 8!! Sun makes everything better! 

Stay warm all!!  And for those of you in the warmth- enjoy!!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Nothing much planned today. Rainy here and 8c (46F).  Will go to the school auto shop and pay for my new battery. Maybe do some laundry!  Will try to get the dogs out, lol. They absolutely hate going out in the rain. They come to look out the door and say nope!  
Made Chili in the Instant Pot last night. Husband wants to save the leftovers for Sunday Super Bowl. No idea what for dinner tonight. Lol. 

Charade glad you’re feeling a bit better today.  Enjoy your haircut!  Mine is next Friday. I timed it so that I’m ready for next one in April, before Florida trip. 

Lynne Happy Anniversary!  SW is a 5:45 arrival  yikes. My friend likes the red eye to have a full first day. Otherwise coming from the west coast the earliest we can hope to arrive is 4:30pm. I tried the red eye once, but found it takes me 2 days to recover. I can’t sleep on flights. At most I may get an hour sleep in.  We usually take the 6:00 am flight and get in late afternoon. 
Can’t be low on that bacon!  My daughter shops from our fridge, lol. 

Schumi lol!  Love the pics!  Enjoy your wine tonight. 

Pattyw yes, 2 1/2 work week is always nice!  Stay warm!

Robo, I’m looking forward to the new show, looks great. I’m going to have to look up on Pinterest the letter.  My daughter would love that!

Keishashadow glad to hear dental problems worked out!  Stay safe on those roads, yikes! Very scary when big trucks start sliding across the road. 

Happy TGIF Sans Family.


----------



## Lynne G

Snow showers most of the day.  Only snow accumulation to be South, near shore areas, city, and North, to get nothing.  Un huh, weather guy, over an inch of snow just North of the City.  Had to sweep the snow off car and sidewalks.  At least it was very dry snow, and not the white out we had yesterday, with snow squalls. 

Nice dinner out, fuller than full, and DH asleep within 15 minutes of coming home. 

Little one is complaining about older one as they wait for train to come home.  Sigh.  Lots of curse words and words in capital letters text rants.  Seems unprincess like erupts when tired.  I know both kids will be in bed after they get home.  Good thing little one is not a princess, the train may turn into a pumpkin.  Midnight arrival, though maybe close to it. 

Going to join DH.  Later homies.  May you have a very good night sleep.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 






Sun is shinning this morning 


Charade hope you are feeling better.




Lynne G said:


> Well, SW opened fares until October 1. Seems the only direct flight the day I arrive is 5:45am. Sigh. Will be a wee hour arrival. Good thing, means DH most likely can drive me to the airport. The train starts at 5 am. Rats. Here is hoping more direct flights on the way back.



Wow.....that is a early flight Lynne, but just think you will be in Florida on vacation.


Have a happy enjoyable Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

And a lovely good morning to you all.  10 degrees out, but we have sun.  

Kids are still sleeping.  They did see the clock strike midnight.  Me, up at 5, DH up right after me.  Nice to have a quiet morning.  

And if the kids did not have enough fun last night watching lacrosse, they go back to the arena today, to see hockey.  Afternoon game.   Here is hoping they get to an Italian bakery, that has cannolis and cheesecakes that are some of the best around. Sweet treats would be a nice surprise.

Morning Robo.  Hope this finds you feeling good and enjoying a mug of coffee.


----------



## schumigirl

We still have snow......over the hills mainly, but boy is it cold!!! 

Day at home today...….so far cleaned some of the bathrooms, made a madeira cake, it`s a little like pound cake and 2 loads of laundry......and not much else....

Plan to do nothing this afternoon...…..only have to make mash and reheat beef for dinner tonight so no real cooking required today...…

Tea and slice of cake time...…….


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, my favorite breakfast, Schumi.  Tea and pound cake.  

Made cheesy eggs and home fries.  Tasty and easy.


----------



## keishashadow

I believe!






Appears the crown placement earlier this week loosened my nearby bridge...murphy’s Law at it’s finest 
A change in plans, no Cheesecake Factory today and the Super Bowl spread will be somewhat abbreviated

although i could just eat nice, soft cheesecake every day until the groundhogs come home, until I waddle in to see the dentist for a re-glue

Lynne i was shocked to see flights to MCO on my dates end of September are in same ballpark as what i’m Paying in april/may to get to west coast!!! Unacceptable, going to wait it out. Worst case, unless they moderate,  will suck it up and hope spirit or allegiant. 

Another ‘fan’ of those 5:45 am flights.  In PIT SWA doesn’t officially open their counters to check bags until 5 am.  Thus far the employees have always showed up prepared to work by 4:30 am.  It’s still cutting it close since checked bags have to in place 45 min before the flight takes off.It’s easy to navigate our airport as it’s small, but that’s before any government/TSA security line issues.  Sure wouldn’t want to mess with that sort of early flight in ATL or MCO. 

Try to avoid those early bird flights but last few rounds of schedule releases, they’ve cut out multiple flights in the am.  Lucky to see one that leaves around 9 am & price usually bumps up quickly.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Have a happy enjoyable Saturday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 379904



Gives new meaning to the concept of starting off the day with a shot of Jack


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for all the sweet thoughts. Son is doing ok, just a couple bouts of severe grief. It helps that we are planning on getting some newly hatched babies in a couple weeks, planning out what breeds we want. Think we are all getting ready to start looking for a dog as well, as I still look for our buddy when I come home.


Charade67 said:


> Well, this is becoming a fun day. (Insert sarcasm here) I think I have another kidney stone. I just left the doctor and am now at the pharmacy waiting on pain and nausea medicine. This just adds to an already terrible day. Today is also the anniversary of the day my father died.
> I think I will go home and try to nap until it is time to get B from school. Thankfully she is staying late today for theater auditions.


Ugh- glad to see you are feeling better though! Hope she gets the part she wants!


agavegirl1 said:


> Greetings Homies!  I just had my six month post surgery checkup and I am doing great!  My trip to Orlando for October 2019 is on!  I may not jump in oft n now because....It is Tax Season in the US and that is my seasonal job.  I will check in when I can.


 Great news!! Hope tax season isn’t too stressful!



keishashadow said:


> Everything so white in places you couldn’t discern what was the road & berm. Note, that is light snow & the pic was taken whilest sitting at traffic light after getting off highway coming home. I was hanging back from big truck on right after he veered/slid into my lane earlier.


Wow! Glad you made it safely home. 
We had snow Wednesday, 5am phonecall that school is out. Apparently our “light flurries” turned into a couple inches coating, with the extreme cold made roads very bad. I took a snow day as well. After couple more cold days we are warming into 50’s and 60’s for several days. 
Older DD came home Thursday. Her teacher that leads the competition team is having a baby (well his wife is) his weekend, and she didn’t have class Friday, and didn’t have to work til this afternoon so she had some time. Nice to see her- went out for Mexican Thursday, and out to local pub for happy hour last night. 

Happy belated anniversary to Lynne and Mr!
Lazier day today I think, worn out from the week and next week will be busy as well.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow sorry about the new crown giving you problems. I love Cheesecake Factory when we go to the US.  We’re having Chili for Super Bowl. 

Monykalyn glad to hear son is doing ok.  How many chickens do you have?  I know nothing about raising chickens but a friend of ours has a coop. When they’re laying my husband always brings home a dozen eggs, he and his friend always meet up on Thursdays for lunch!  Occasionally us girls join in.

Schumi you have been very productive this morning!  Husband and daughter just left to be at Costco for store opening. I’m enjoying my cup of coffee and getting ready to make myself some breakfast. Then go have a hot tub and tackle the day. Whip around the vacuum, and deal with kitchen floor. The dirty grout is bugging me. Guess I have to take a scrub brush to it.  Loving my dishwasher!  

Charade hope you’re feeling better.

Lynne hope you get your cannolis!  Yum. 

Robo enjoy your sunshine!

Rain stopped here!  Partly sunny and in 40’s but they say the polar air is working its way down and the south coast will be getting it sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.  Eek. 
Watching rates for our April/May trip. I’m glad I booked when I did at RPH for $210/night.  They are really going up.  For our dates up to $300+ but if I take May 9 departure out, and change to May 8 the price drops to $245ish. Odd. But so far I’ve got the best rate offered for our dates.  And no AP rate for regular rooms, only Hospitality suite so far.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yum, my favorite breakfast, Schumi.  Tea and pound cake.
> 
> Made cheesy eggs and home fries.  Tasty and easy.



I do buy pound cake from Publix when we’re in Florida.......love it!!



keishashadow said:


> I believe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears the crown placement earlier this week loosened my nearby bridge...murphy’s Law at it’s finest
> A change in plans, no Cheesecake Factory today and the Super Bowl spread will be somewhat abbreviated
> 
> although i could just eat nice, soft cheesecake every day until the groundhogs come home, until I waddle in to see the dentist for a re-glue
> 
> Lynne i was shocked to see flights to MCO on my dates end of September are in same ballpark as what i’m Paying in april/may to get to west coast!!! Unacceptable, going to wait it out. Worst case, unless they moderate,  will suck it up and hope spirit or allegiant.
> 
> Another ‘fan’ of those 5:45 am flights.  In PIT SWA doesn’t officially open their counters to check bags until 5 am.  Thus far the employees have always showed up prepared to work by 4:30 am.  It’s still cutting it close since checked bags have to in place 45 min before the flight takes off.It’s easy to navigate our airport as it’s small, but that’s before any government/TSA security line issues.  Sure wouldn’t want to mess with that sort of early flight in ATL or MCO.
> 
> Try to avoid those early bird flights but last few rounds of schedule releases, they’ve cut out multiple flights in the am.  Lucky to see one that leaves around 9 am & price usually bumps up quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Gives new meaning to the concept of starting off the day with a shot of Jack



Now I’m craving cheesecake........ I hear you on flight prices this year.......our flights this year are the most expensive we’ve ever paid.....for all of them!!!  Hope you get something decent.......



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for all the sweet thoughts. Son is doing ok, just a couple bouts of severe grief. It helps that we are planning on getting some newly hatched babies in a couple weeks, planning out what breeds we want. Think we are all getting ready to start looking for a dog as well, as I still look for our buddy when I come home.
> 
> Ugh- glad to see you are feeling better though! Hope she gets the part she wants!
> Great news!! Hope tax season isn’t too stressful!
> 
> 
> Wow! Glad you made it safely home.
> We had snow Wednesday, 5am phonecall that school is out. Apparently our “light flurries” turned into a couple inches coating, with the extreme cold made roads very bad. I took a snow day as well. After couple more cold days we are warming into 50’s and 60’s for several days.
> Older DD came home Thursday. Her teacher that leads the competition team is having a baby (well his wife is) his weekend, and she didn’t have class Friday, and didn’t have to work til this afternoon so she had some time. Nice to see her- went out for Mexican Thursday, and out to local pub for happy hour last night.
> 
> Happy belated anniversary to Lynne and Mr!
> Lazier day today I think, worn out from the week and next week will be busy as well.



Hope your son continues to improve with missing the chicken. Nice to know you have new ones coming soon.....sounds like you have had a busy time right now.........(((hugs)))



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow sorry about the new crown giving you problems. I love Cheesecake Factory when we go to the US.  We’re having Chili for Super Bowl.
> 
> Monykalyn glad to hear son is doing ok.  How many chickens do you have?  I know nothing about raising chickens but a friend of ours has a coop. When they’re laying my husband always brings home a dozen eggs, he and his friend always meet up on Thursdays for lunch!  Occasionally us girls join in.
> 
> Schumi you have been very productive this morning!  Husband and daughter just left to be at Costco for store opening. I’m enjoying my cup of coffee and getting ready to make myself some breakfast. Then go have a hot tub and tackle the day. Whip around the vacuum, and deal with kitchen floor. The dirty grout is bugging me. Guess I have to take a scrub brush to it.  Loving my dishwasher!
> 
> Charade hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> Lynne hope you get your cannolis!  Yum.
> 
> Robo enjoy your sunshine!
> 
> Rain stopped here!  Partly sunny and in 40’s but they say the polar air is working its way down and the south coast will be getting it sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.  Eek.
> Watching rates for our April/May trip. I’m glad I booked when I did at RPH for $210/night.  They are really going up.  For our dates up to $300+ but if I take May 9 departure out, and change to May 8 the price drops to $245ish. Odd. But so far I’ve got the best rate offered for our dates.  And no AP rate for regular rooms, only Hospitality suite so far.



We like the CF too........some Americans don’t get the fascination......but for us we have nothing like it......so we do indulge when we can.......lol........

Glad you like the dishwater.......I haven’t emptied ours yet as Tom gets there before me......lol........I’m not complaining...............enjoy rest of your day and don’t work too hard........



Rain appeared mid afternoon.......washed away what snow there was.......it’s cold though.

Had the best snooze this afternoon........

Think we’ll watch The Greatest Showman tonight........love a bit of that!!


----------



## buckeev

Howdy from the frozen Tundra of SE Tex....Oops...sorry. Actually a rather pleasant 57 (F) here in on the Bay. So far, we've dodged most of the brutal stuff...like the low 30s. 
A few days back, it was 20 degrees colder in Orlando than it was here!
Too many trips this year!!! 
Dallas with the boy next weekend.

Making Anniversary plans for my sweet wife and her trophy husband. 
Taking her to Vegas to see her Teen crush Donny. (She doesn't know, but she suspects something because she saw my stack of SWA gift cards out on my desk. (I told her I was booking our Orlando December flights. Yes-I know they ain't been released yet, but she doesn't. Yet.) Got some really good front row seats and the Meet-n-Greet...She's gonna die.)

 Also contemplating a side trip to the Grand Canyon. Never done that and wonderin' if y'all have suggestions.

Stay warm SAN FAMZ


----------



## schumigirl

Hey buckeev..........nice to see you........sounds like a lovely trip planned to Vegas for your wife.......Donny is rather easy on the eye.........and enjoy Dallas next weekend..........


Just read a TSA officer jumped and killed himself at MCO this morning.........bit of mayhem as they put passengers through security without screening bags correctly, so everyone had to go back through again......picture of crowds isn’t pleasant. Police did report it looked like a suicide but of course it’s an early report.

He jumped from the Hyatt. Horrible and incredibly sad.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, Buckeev!  So great anniversary surprise trip and fun.  

Schumi, that is horrible news of that TSA officer having to jump.  I hope all involved get the love and support they will need.  

MonyK, yeah older one had a hard time with our boxer passing, as he had grown up with her.  He did get over it, and it was a sad time for the family.   What fun to get some new chicks.  And I hear ya, want for another dog, but not the time yet.

Sue, enjoyed when our neighbor gave us eggs from their chickens.  So fresh.


----------



## Lynne G

From little one.  Said game was great and so were the seats.

Very late dinner.  Had to stop at Taco Bell before picking up Chinese food.  

Nothing like a Saturday night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening.  It was 50 and sunny here today, but I have spent most of the day indoors. Thanks to all of you for your well wishes. Unfortunately now I feel like I am coming down with a cold. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, SW opened fares until October 1. Seems the only direct flight the day I arrive is 5:45am. Sigh. Will be a wee hour arrival. Good thing, means DH most likely can drive me to the airport. The train starts at 5 am. Rats. Here is hoping more direct flights on the way back.


 I think I would be willing to take a layover (depending how long it is) rather than have to get up that early. I am really not a morning person.



keishashadow said:


> Yikes, how many is that for you? They haven’t tried to ‘break them up’ with the sound waves (or whatever that procedure is?).


 This is the third. At least, I think this time it was another kidney stone.  I had the same symptoms as before. If it was it passed quickly. I was feeling better by the time I let the doctor’s office. 



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for all the sweet thoughts. Son is doing ok, just a couple bouts of severe grief. It helps that we are planning on getting some newly hatched babies in a couple weeks, planning out what breeds we want. Think we are all getting ready to start looking for a dog as well, as I still look for our buddy when I come home.


Hopefully the new chicks will help ease the pain of the loss. 



buckeev said:


> Making Anniversary plans for my sweet wife and her trophy husband.
> Taking her to Vegas to see her Teen crush Donny. (She doesn't know, but she suspects something because she saw my stack of SWA gift cards out on my desk. (I told her I was booking our Orlando December flights. Yes-I know they ain't been released yet, but she doesn't. Yet.) Got some really good front row seats and the Meet-n-Greet...She's gonna die.)


 What a great surprise. I think Donny has aged very well.



schumigirl said:


> Just read a TSA officer jumped and killed himself at MCO this morning.........bit of mayhem as they put passengers through security without screening bags correctly, so everyone had to go back through again......picture of crowds isn’t pleasant. Police did report it looked like a suicide but of course it’s an early report.


 I saw that in the news today. So very, very sad. 

B did not get cast in the spring musical. She is devastated, but seems to be handling it well. I guess the next big thing on the high school agenda is planning for prom. Ugh.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi, I guess CF is a novelty for us, same with Cracker Barrel, and other US restaurants. We love it!  I really enjoyed Greatest Showman! 
I read about the off duty TSA agent jumping from Hyatt balcony. Horrible tragedy.

Buckeev what a wonderful surprise for your wife. I saw Donny here when he was touring in Joseph. A friend went another day to see the show but his understudy was doing the show that day, she was devastated! 

Lynne, fresh eggs sure make a difference!   We got some recently and I only used one to make myself an omelette this morning. It was huge.

Charade hang in there.  Sorry B didn’t get the part. Hope she isn’t too devestated.  

Brother in law just left. Rib roast came out perfectly.  Also had mashed potato and corn. Cherry pie for dessert.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....nice pic.....glad you had a nice Saturday night.....always love some Chinese food...….

Charade......sorry your daughter didn`t get the part. 

Sue, Greatest Showman is one of my favourite movies love Hugh Jackman ......must have watched it around 8 times just on the plane journeys we`ve had last couple of years.....not the same as watching it in your own sitting room....at home you can sing along as loud as your husband can suffer...…  We haven't bought eggs since as long we`ve lived in this house. The farmer next to us drops them off for us......I don't really eat eggs often, but do use them for baking.....so much better than store bought. We also very rarely have to buy marmalade, preserves, chutney`s and fruit pies.....she is amazing, in her mid 70`s she does look like a very typical 1950`s housewife.....always has an apron on something in her ovens....and has a very happy and jolly husband!!!! 



Cold again, no snow and sun is shining...…..defrosting the last of the turkey from Christmas for tonight.....will reheat in chicken stock......we all love that. 

Other bathrooms cleaned this morning, ironing all done and inside back windows polished clean.....window cleaner is due this week so try to get ahead of him with the insides. 

An hour till lunch....not a clue what to have...….

Have a great Sunday...…..


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  The sun is shining.  Left over Chinese food is breakfast.  Since I am the first up, I get first pick.  

23 out, and will be cloudy the rest of the day.  Interestingly, my phone says it is an unhealthy air quality day for sensitive groups.  In other words, I need to remind older one to take his allergery medicine and his nose spray medication in his pocket.  I would google which pollen or pollens are in our air today, but I don’t need to.  Every thing that makes pollen sets off his allergic asthma. Just some, and the concentration of it, give him a more heightened reaction.  Poor guy gets so stuffed up, gunk goes in his lungs and nasal areas, so much so, some days we call him Darth Vadar.  You would think his allergies, found out as a wee toddler, would go away now a 21 year old adult.  Nope, pollens remain an allergic reactors.  

With that, tea and egg drop soup.  See, eggs for breakfast.  LOL.  May get into the wonton soup too, if any if left.  

Have a beautiful Sunday all.  

And wash day, cleaning day for us too.  Trash gets picked up tomorrow, so a stuff the trash cans kinda day.


----------



## keishashadow

Another relatively balmy day here, woot!  Those breaks approaching 40’s & 50’s are what keep the northerners going during the winter 






I do the dew, but they do have the weirdest commercials.  Looking forward to them more today vs the game...well, unless the Rams manage to slay the dragon

Anyone else getting weird directs when positing here to a new page as to walmart contest?  Assume a bug, haven’t seen it here for months.

Good day all, however you decide to spend it.




Sue M said:


> Keishashadow sorry about the new crown giving you problems. I love Cheesecake Factory when we go to the US.  We’re having Chili for Super Bowl.
> 
> Monykalyn glad to hear son is doing ok.  How many chickens do you have?  I know nothing about raising chickens but a friend of ours has a coop. When they’re laying my husband always brings home a dozen eggs, he and his friend always meet up on Thursdays for lunch!  Occasionally us girls join in.
> 
> Schumi you have been very productive this morning!  Husband and daughter just left to be at Costco for store opening. I’m enjoying my cup of coffee and getting ready to make myself some breakfast. Then go have a hot tub and tackle the day. Whip around the vacuum, and deal with kitchen floor. The dirty grout is bugging me. Guess I have to take a scrub brush to it.  Loving my dishwasher!
> 
> Charade hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> Lynne hope you get your cannolis!  Yum.
> 
> Robo enjoy your sunshine!
> 
> Rain stopped here!  Partly sunny and in 40’s but they say the polar air is working its way down and the south coast will be getting it sometime tonight or tomorrow morning.  Eek.
> Watching rates for our April/May trip. I’m glad I booked when I did at RPH for $210/night.  They are really going up.  For our dates up to $300+ but if I take May 9 departure out, and change to May 8 the price drops to $245ish. Odd. But so far I’ve got the best rate offered for our dates.  And no AP rate for regular rooms, only Hospitality suite so far.



It’s an older 4 part bridge.  Upon examining it worried I may have broken off a tooth that was holding it in place on one end. If anyone can work magic it’ll be my dentist . 

 I whipped up a big pot of chili yesterday for easy comping.  That said, the hamburger i made for the mr sure looked good.  Always what you can’t have mentality lol. Trying to figure out how to eat chicken wings today. May just make myself some frozen chicken strips and pretend 

That’s a great rate for RPH.  We’ve gone that time period several times starting the 2nd weekend of month.  Mother’s day In US is the 12th  Have always seen rates a good 20% higher starting Friday prior, but then drop by Monday.  They must have a lot of advance reservations/longer weekend trips planned this year.



schumigirl said:


> I do buy pound cake from Publix when we’re in Florida.......love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’m craving cheesecake........ I hear you on flight prices this year.......our flights this year are the most expensive we’ve ever paid.....for all of them!!!  Hope you get something decent.......
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your son continues to improve with missing the chicken. Nice to know you have new ones coming soon.....sounds like you have had a busy time right now.........(((hugs)))
> 
> 
> 
> We like the CF too........some Americans don’t get the fascination......but for us we have nothing like it......so we do indulge when we can.......lol........
> 
> Glad you like the dishwater.......I haven’t emptied ours yet as Tom gets there before me......lol........I’m not complaining...............enjoy rest of your day and don’t work too hard........
> 
> 
> 
> Rain appeared mid afternoon.......washed away what snow there was.......it’s cold though.
> 
> Had the best snooze this afternoon........
> 
> Think we’ll watch The Greatest Showman tonight........love a bit of that!!



So, you don’t have ‘chain’ restaurants in the UK?  You are correct though, so many here treat them with snobby disdain, dismissing them all out of hand.  They can be hit or miss, you learn which specific franchises are dogs and avoid them.  Even the CS types, especially burger kings, can hit all the spectrums 



buckeev said:


> Howdy from the frozen Tundra of SE Tex....Oops...sorry. Actually a rather pleasant 57 (F) here in on the Bay. So far, we've dodged most of the brutal stuff...like the low 30s.
> A few days back, it was 20 degrees colder in Orlando than it was here!
> Too many trips this year!!!
> Dallas with the boy next weekend.
> 
> Making Anniversary plans for my sweet wife and her trophy husband.
> Taking her to Vegas to see her Teen crush Donny. (She doesn't know, but she suspects something because she saw my stack of SWA gift cards out on my desk. (I told her I was booking our Orlando December flights. Yes-I know they ain't been released yet, but she doesn't. Yet.) Got some really good front row seats and the Meet-n-Greet...She's gonna die.)
> 
> Also contemplating a side trip to the Grand Canyon. Never done that and wonderin' if y'all have suggestions.
> 
> Stay warm SAN FAMZ



You’re looking at Dec dates for GC?  It does shut down due to brutal weather & as national park, would check how limited operations are due to any possible government shutdown

We drove over once from Vegas, stopped to do tour of Hoover dam (loved it).  Was only supposed to take a little over 4 hours for that treat of nearly 300 miles of boring, scrubby desert.  Not quite, heavy traffic from Vegas to dam.  There is a newer bridge that they were still building when we were there.  Supposed to help a lot with traffic. 

Experienced a slow crawl once you hit the long stretch of I-40 into the park (speed trap with lots of enforcement & excruciatingly slow RVs heading up all trying to catch the sunset).  Took almost 6 hours total time when said & done & I’m type to usually go the 5 - 7 over posted speed limit as long as traffic conditions warrant it.

If you can, try to snag an overnight in one of the lodges on the rim of the canyon.  There are only three, a tough grab.  Seriously, worth it!  Not for the properties amenities etc, we were in only one available that looked like soviet block housing, it’s all about location and perhaps having an elk in the grass between hotel & the rim.  Try to catch both the sunset & the sunrise, hard to explain but it’s totally different.  

If not, there are chain hotels in Williams back on RT 40.  A train option that drops you not far from canyon, my understanding it books up early too.

Make the time to go hike down at least a few of the switch backs on bright angel trail, near the hotels...watch out for the donkeys.  If you do have time drive east a bit, lots of different viewing areas and an interesting multi level lookout/museum.  Wildlife can wander onto the 2 lane roads in park that is charming, but need to allow extra time.

Time zones can be all over the place too, also hit or miss as to observing daylight savings time.  Make sure to check each area if it is something that will impact your trip (i.e. catching a flight in vegas afterward).  We were tempted to just drive down to phoenix but were headed west to CA afterwards.  

Left the canyon area early, afternoon we basically made a big loop & turned south (look for Humphreys Peak a good 12,000 plus elevation) and picked up RT 40 again north of Flagstaff.  Made good time, a little over 4.5 hours back to vegas.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening.  It was 50 and sunny here today, but I have spent most of the day indoors. Thanks to all of you for your well wishes. Unfortunately now I feel like I am coming down with a cold.
> 
> I think I would be willing to take a layover (depending how long it is) rather than have to get up that early. I am really not a morning person.
> 
> This is the third. At least, I think this time it was another kidney stone.  I had the same symptoms as before. If it was it passed quickly. I was feeling better by the time I let the doctor’s office.
> 
> Hopefully the new chicks will help ease the pain of the loss.
> 
> What a great surprise. I think Donny has aged very well.
> 
> I saw that in the news today. So very, very sad.
> 
> B did not get cast in the spring musical. She is devastated, but seems to be handling it well. I guess the next big thing on the high school agenda is planning for prom. Ugh.



Aw, that’s rough your senior year.  Perhaps she could do stage crew?


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Janet we do have some chains and I guess some are good......Nando’s is one I hate with a passion.....many love it....lol.....we do tend to avoid chains as much as possible over here as lots of them tend to serve pre prepared frozen offerings........much prefer a more local restaurant or pubs that do excellent freshly cooked food......we’re lucky we have plenty of choice around us. And we don’t mind driving for good food. 

If any American chains came over here it wouldn’t be the same.......



Weather is deceiving here today......looked alright but it’s freezing......didn’t think it was but looked out and our little bird bath on the patio has frozen over........Kyle went out to wash the cars and came straight back in......he doesn’t mind the cold usually but said nope.......not today. 

Time for hot chocolate I think..........


----------



## schumigirl

Is anyone getting the weird banner across the screen that scrolls up and down as you scroll up and down??

Haven’t seen that in ages........definitely an advert.......but didn’t see it when I was on my laptop earlier......only since I opened this on IPad.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, depending on which device I am in the Dis, difffernt sometimes, very annoying ads.  Yep, even got that sweepstakes one too, a few times Keisha.   Hope your teeth issues go away fast so you can feast.  Chili sounds good. I agree, we do have lots of chains around here, and some are better than others, and there is a BK and Chick F location or two of each, that we will not go to.  Seems some franchise owners are better than others.  


I guess we will watch the game.  No one is really that interested in our house. Though yep, some of those commercials during the game are out right funny, sad, what the hell, dumb, or eh, time to use the loo.  

Quiet as both kids are glued to their phones.  I need something sweet.  Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> ry to avoid those early bird flights but last few rounds of schedule releases, they’ve cut out multiple flights in the am. Lucky to see one that leaves around 9 am & price usually bumps up quickly.




Yep- noticed the SW has cut back on some flights- very sad that the one nonstop to Ft. Lauderdale disappeared after April. Loved having that to visit Kyle & Erin!
We actually decided against the 5:45 am flight on 2/14- losing a night's sleep ruins our first couple of days of vacation. We're flying into Tampa later in the evening. We don't mind the drive and it's still a nonstop flight.



schumigirl said:


> Now I’m craving cheesecake.



Me too!! 



Charade67 said:


> B did not get cast in the spring musical. She is devastated, but seems to be handling it well.



Sorry about that Charade! Glad she's doing ok with it.

Happy Sunday morning!! Warm day here!! 43 right now- and the snow is melting!!Sun is out, too!!

Housework today- no Super Bowl for us- not interested in the teams playing. I think we'll catch the Puppy Bowl and Kitten Bowl instead on Animal Planet

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today is a very special day for Disney/Pixar fans.





I have chosen to skip church today and keep my cold germs to myself. I think I will have dh pick me up some chicken noodle soup on his way home.

B is handling not getting into the school musical very well. A few years ago this would have resulted in a complete meltdown. I know she is upset, but she is handling it maturely. She even seems genuinely happy for her friends who did get cast.

I just started getting those annoying banner ads too. Sometimes I get ads that show up in the middle of someone’s post. Refreshing the page usually helps, but it is still annoying.

No Super Bowl party for us this year. Our friends who usually host are having some rather serious health concerns right now, and are not up to hosting. No one else seems interested either. We don’t even plan on watching the game since we don’t care about either team.

We have decided to hold a family Marvel movie marathon. We are trying to watch all of the MCU movies before Captain Marvel is released. We watched the first few on Friday and Saturday. Tonight we will resume with Thor.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad it`s just not me getting that banner rolling up and down......wonder why it`s appeared again after so long. I don't see it on the laptop just the ipad. 

Yes I also get annoyingly large ads that cover posts.....that shouldn't happen either.....


Busy week ahead...one or two things to be sorting out and organising…..one is contacting Porsche to see if there`s any updates on our new car....hope it`s still on schedule to be built and delivered for May.....and the weather is to get slightly warmer but windier......of course it is.


----------



## Monykalyn

Evening folks! Have super bowl on but flipping between channels. ChrisnLong wonnthe Walter Peyton award- class act. Glad I have his autograph from rookie year with rams. Old movie called Soapdish was on- hilarious! Finally got around to watching Crazy, Rich Asians last night-pretty good!
Cleaning, laundry etc today. So nice outside I had deck door open, but didn’t close the screen. So soon I had to two feathered ladies wandering around. Diva just wanted a nap somewhere. 
Steak, loaded baked potatoes and Caesar salad for dinner, plus made some sangria -white with some wine much FiL has bottled every year. It’s a sweeter wine so I don’t normally drink it, but makes a good sangria. Was an early one as boy has soccer practice. He’s been sick with nasty cold so he missed game yesterday- went to tell him to get ready to go to his game and kid is zonked out on his bed. Figured he needed the sleep so he got to skip. Feeling much better today. 

Keisha we have two chickens left- debating getting 3 or 4 chicks. Hope the crown holds.
Sorry to hear about B Charade- sounds like she’s handling it in a very mature way. Hope you feel better soon
Schumi hope the car is on track as ordered!
Hi to Lynne, Sue, Patty, Buckeev and whomever else I may have missed!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Sue, Greatest Showman is one of my favourite movies love Hugh Jackman ......must have watched it around 8 times just on the plane journeys we`ve had last couple of years.....not the same as watching it in your own sitting room....at home you can sing along as loud as your husband can suffer...…  We haven't bought eggs since as long we`ve lived in this house. The farmer next to us drops them off for us......I don't really eat eggs often, but do use them for baking.....so much better than store bought. We also very rarely have to buy marmalade, preserves, chutney`s and fruit pies.....she is amazing, in her mid 70`s she does look like a very typical 1950`s housewife.....always has an apron on something in her ovens....and has a very happy and jolly husband!!!!
> 
> .


Lucky you!  My husband adores marmalade.  I usually pick some up at church during the Winter and Spring Bazzars.



keishashadow said:


> Another relatively balmy day here, woot!  Those breaks approaching 40’s & 50’s are what keep the northerners going during the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do the dew, but they do have the weirdest commercials.  Looking forward to them more today vs the game...well, unless the Rams manage to slay the dragon
> 
> Anyone else getting weird directs when positing here to a new page as to walmart contest?  Assume a bug, haven’t seen it here for months.
> 
> Good day all, however you decide to spend it.
> 
> It’s an older 4 part bridge.  Upon examining it worried I may have broken off a tooth that was holding it in place on one end. If anyone can work magic it’ll be my dentist .
> 
> I whipped up a big pot of chili yesterday for easy comping.  That said, the hamburger i made for the mr sure looked good.  Always what you can’t have mentality lol. Trying to figure out how to eat chicken wings today. May just make myself some frozen chicken strips and pretend
> 
> That’s a great rate for RPH.  We’ve gone that time period several times starting the 2nd weekend of month.  Mother’s day In US is the 12th  Have always seen rates a good 20% higher starting Friday prior, but then drop by Monday.  They must have a lot of advance reservations/longer weekend trips planned this year.


Well game over.  My team lost ugh. But it was exciting that this is the first time we get to see the US commercials!  In the past during commercials we’d just get the Canadian ones. Not nearly as entertaining as the US ones. I love the Budweiser commercials.   We had Chili and cornbread after the game.
I am quite happy with our RPH rate, I think it may be the best we’ll do, but I’ll keep watching. AP rates for regular rooms haven’t come out yet, only Hospitality suites. I wanted to stay for Mother’s Day!  But felt it wouldn’t be fair to the daughter who isn’t coming. So we are leaving on a early evening flight on the 9th, and technically don’t arrive home till the 10th, because it’s a touch past midnight! 
I had an older bridge that failed, ended up getting 2 implants.



schumigirl said:


> Is anyone getting the weird banner across the screen that scrolls up and down as you scroll up and down??
> 
> Haven’t seen that in ages........definitely an advert.......but didn’t see it when I was on my laptop earlier......only since I opened this on IPad.


Yes, ugh. Using my iPad. I haven’t checked if it’s also there on laptop. So annoying.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, depending on which device I am in the Dis, difffernt sometimes, very annoying ads.  Yep, even got that sweepstakes one too, a few times Keisha.   Hope your teeth issues go away fast so you can feast.  Chili sounds good. I agree, we do have lots of chains around here, and some are better than others, and there is a BK and Chick F location or two of each, that we will not go to.  Seems some franchise owners are better than others.
> 
> I guess we will watch the game.  No one is really that interested in our house. Though yep, some of those commercials during the game are out right funny, sad, what.


I’m glad the Chick F locations (only 2) that we’ve gone to in Florida have been good. However the Olive Garden location in Coral Springs, Fl was awful.
Love the Super Bowl commercials too! 

Charade hope your cold passes quickly!


Well, our weather has changed for the worse!  It’s 30F and a light dusting of snow. I don’t know what it is with dogs and snow, but mine were running around the patio in it, and kept wanting to go out in it all day.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK, glad your boy is doing better today......not nice seeing them poorly....sleep is good!! Oh I love sangria......if someone gives us a wine we’re not keen on.....yep, make sangria with it!!! 

Sue, yep, I quite like Tom doesn’t like marmalade......lol......yep, you get some lovely ones at church fares, hope you don’t get too much snow and cold!! 



Rain most of the night, but high winds. Better than freezing. But still wild and woolly outside now. Although have to admit I do love wearing big chunky scarves and warm hats in this weather.......

Yes, the banner is still there today on the iPad......this is the only site I go on where I see it so it must be something the Dis themselves are doing. The ads that cover whole posts are annoying enough, but this one is ridiculous. 

Going to have some lemon curd with toast this morning.......home made, but not by me!! 

Too early for breakfast yet.......cup of tea time though.......


----------



## keishashadow

I’m still getting redirect to American survey after few post re Walmart ugh

Thot the banner ads might have been iPad only glitz  sometimes it makes reading whole posts difficult 

Crazy rich Asians on my radar. Love the main female actress in the funny tv show whose name escapes me on abc   Need coffeeeeeeeee

Lemon curd hmmm for some reason curd doesn’t sound appetizing but I’m sure it is. Cottage cheese has curds and it’s good with sugary something or other plopped into it, often marmalade lol.


----------



## Lynne G

I had lemon curd crepe with strawberries that was so delicious.  Both at a crepe place on Coronado Island, and also at Toothsome.  Don't know if the Island one still has it on its menu, but Toothsome doesn't any more.  Was a hot crepe, with a nice amount of lemon curd spread on it, then folded, with cut up fresh strawberries, with some of the lemon curd on the plate.  

Sigh.  Nope, just tea and a TastyKake is my breakfast. 

Foggy, and just below freezing.  Window scraping needed, and oh my seat heater, work faster!   Was a quick commute, with a whiff of skunk.  Guess it got hit earlier in the overnight, or car or someone scared it near the road.  

A very pale pink horizon, that started below freezing, but will see sun, and a high, in the afternoon, temperature in the 50's.  Mini heat wave to be this week.  Today, and the next two days, 50's and maybe even a 60, before rain starts the lower temps, so by Friday, we'll be in the low 30's again.  Hey, if that means no snow, nice week in store.  

MonyK, hope your kid is feeling much better.  Being sick enough to not go the game, poor kid.  And yay, for wanting more chicks this Spring,  Should put a smile on all.

Sue, that's neat you got to see the US commercials.  I only watched some of the game.  I guess one or two of our neighbors is a NE fan, we heard a loud horn, shout of a wahoo NE, and a bit of fireworks at the end of the game.






  Oh yeah, it's a Monday, and back to work.  






  Yep, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  uh huh,   


Make it a great one, and hope all that are not feeling well, sending mummy dust that hopes to make you feel much better.  

I so need more tea, and the sweater is within reach.


----------



## pattyw

Good  Monday morning all!! Ugh to a full work week ahead! But only 10 more days until Orlando!!

Feel better soon Charade!!

Monyk- hope DS is better soon too!!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies

I’m tied up with things and will be gone for a short time
 Will be taking a long coffee break 

I know all will play nice as usual

Sending hugs to all


_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Good morning homies
> 
> I’m tied up with things and will be gone for a short time
> Will be taking a long coffee break
> 
> I know all will play nice as usual
> 
> Sending hugs to all
> 
> _



 Back at you Mac!!

Hey- summer came to Western NY! Sunny and 56 today!! Now I know what it's like to live in the south!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m still getting redirect to American survey after few post re Walmart ugh
> 
> Thot the banner ads might have been iPad only glitz  sometimes it makes reading whole posts difficult
> 
> Crazy rich Asians on my radar. Love the main female actress in the funny tv show whose name escapes me on abc   Need coffeeeeeeeee
> 
> Lemon curd hmmm for some reason curd doesn’t sound appetizing but I’m sure it is. Cottage cheese has curds and it’s good with sugary something or other plopped into it, often marmalade lol.



Just missed you this morning!!! Yes anything with curd doesn’t sound appealing does it......lol......it’s gorgeous.....very lemony but sweet with a tang!!! Not a fan of cottage cheese at all.....can eat it with pineapple....just a little though. 

Yep, banner is annoying! Haven’t seen crazy rich Asians yet either.......



Lynne G said:


> I had lemon curd crepe with strawberries that was so delicious.  Both at a crepe place on Coronado Island, and also at Toothsome.  Don't know if the Island one still has it on its menu, but Toothsome doesn't any more.  Was a hot crepe, with a nice amount of lemon curd spread on it, then folded, with cut up fresh strawberries, with some of the lemon curd on the plate.
> 
> Sigh.  Nope, just tea and a TastyKake is my breakfast.
> 
> Foggy, and just below freezing.  Window scraping needed, and oh my seat heater, work faster!   Was a quick commute, with a whiff of skunk.  Guess it got hit earlier in the overnight, or car or someone scared it near the road.
> 
> A very pale pink horizon, that started below freezing, but will see sun, and a high, in the afternoon, temperature in the 50's.  Mini heat wave to be this week.  Today, and the next two days, 50's and maybe even a 60, before rain starts the lower temps, so by Friday, we'll be in the low 30's again.  Hey, if that means no snow, nice week in store.
> 
> MonyK, hope your kid is feeling much better.  Being sick enough to not go the game, poor kid.  And yay, for wanting more chicks this Spring,  Should put a smile on all.
> 
> Sue, that's neat you got to see the US commercials.  I only watched some of the game.  I guess one or two of our neighbors is a NE fan, we heard a loud horn, shout of a wahoo NE, and a bit of fireworks at the end of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it's a Monday, and back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh,   View attachment 380343
> 
> 
> Make it a great one, and hope all that are not feeling well, sending mummy dust that hopes to make you feel much better.
> 
> I so need more tea, and the sweater is within reach.



Lemon curd with strawberries sounds lovely!! Might do that with pancakes........hope it’s not as cold when you head home Lynne........



macraven said:


> _Good morning homies
> 
> I’m tied up with things and will be gone for a short time
> Will be taking a long coffee break
> 
> I know all will play nice as usual
> 
> Sending hugs to all
> 
> _



Take care......see you when you get back........



pattyw said:


> Back at you Mac!!
> 
> Hey- summer came to Western NY! Sunny and 56 today!! Now I know what it's like to live in the south!



Now that sounds decent!!! We had 48F today and it felt so nice to be out in the sunshine with a cool but not cold breeze........hope it continues for you like that.......



Yep.....nice day to be out and about..........chased up car and looks like it’ll be here for May 1st! Suits us down to the ground........got a few other things done too......nice to get jobs out of the way. 

Roasted chicken thighs with various flavourings tonight for dinner, and roasted peppers and potatoes.......could eat it now a little while to wait yet........DS should be home in next 15 minutes or so......then we can eat.......

Hope your Monday is a good one.........


----------



## tink1957

Take care mac


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all goes well, Mac.  Hugs and mummy dust.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes Janet we do have some chains and I guess some are good......Nando’s is one I hate with a passion.....many love it....lol.....we do tend to avoid chains as much as possible over here as lots of them tend to serve pre prepared frozen offerings........much prefer a more local restaurant or pubs that do excellent freshly cooked food......we’re lucky we have plenty of choice around us. And we don’t mind driving for good food.
> 
> If any American chains came over here it wouldn’t be the same.......
> 
> 
> 
> Weather is deceiving here today......looked alright but it’s freezing......didn’t think it was but looked out and our little bird bath on the patio has frozen over........Kyle went out to wash the cars and came straight back in......he doesn’t mind the cold usually but said nope.......not today.
> 
> Time for hot chocolate I think..........


I’m guessing the fish & chips are stellar. Hard to find decent prep here  the Lenten charity fish fries are excellent 



pattyw said:


> Yep- noticed the SW has cut back on some flights- very sad that the one nonstop to Ft. Lauderdale disappeared after April. Loved having that to visit Kyle & Erin!
> We actually decided against the 5:45 am flight on 2/14- losing a night's sleep ruins our first couple of days of vacation. We're flying into Tampa later in the evening. We don't mind the drive and it's still a nonstop flight.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Charade! Glad she's doing ok with it.
> 
> Happy Sunday morning!! Warm day here!! 43 right now- and the snow is melting!!Sun is out, too!!
> 
> Housework today- no Super Bowl for us- not interested in the teams playing. I think we'll catch the Puppy Bowl and Kitten Bowl instead on Animal Planet
> 
> Have a great day all!!



TPA so easy to clear and rentals always seem less 



macraven said:


> _Good morning homies
> 
> I’m tied up with things and will be gone for a short time
> Will be taking a long coffee break
> 
> I know all will play nice as usual
> 
> Sending hugs to all
> 
> _



May I suggest adding a shot ofBaileys?  Hang there


----------



## keishashadow

Mac one more time...stoopid banner cutting off my posts argh 


May I suggest adding a shot ofBaileys?  Hang in there!


----------



## macraven

_I’m not at my best right now and unable to help on the banner and annoying ads

In the meantime go to tech support and the webmaster/ administrator will be able to help you
_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _I’m not at my best right now and unable to help on the banner and annoying ads
> 
> In the meantime go to tech support and the webmaster/ administrator will be able to help you_



But then what would we have to whine about?

you do you, we’ll hold down ‘da fort and try our best to not get caught misbehaving


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> But then what would we have to whine about?
> 
> you do you, we’ll hold down ‘da fort and try our best to not get caught misbehaving



So can we misbehave but just not get caught..........  


Yes Janet, fish and chips over here are usually fabulous.....especially in seaside areas like where we live.......freshest seafood ever.......our area is known for gorgeous crabs.....but some of the best fish and chips too......

But hard to beat Scottish fish and chips when we go home to visit family.......yum!!! 

Now I’m thinking of fish and chips..........and I’ve eaten!!


----------



## keishashadow

It wasn’t me, it was...that guy lol


----------



## pattyw

Funny how a little warmth and sunshine makes everyone so happy! Seems everyone (including me) was smiling all day!!!

Yumm!! Fish and chips!!!and fresh crab!! Seafood is the best!!

Enjoyed some pulled pork for dinner tonight- think it's time to break out some wine!

 Sending happy and healing wishes your way, Mac!! 

Have a great night all!


----------



## Lynne G

Have a restful night, homies.

Patty, smiles here too.  Hit 60 this afternoon and will most likely see that number tomorrow afternoon too.


----------



## schumigirl

​




​












​And we have Tuesday again...…..

Tuesday`s are kind of dull......but, we have sunshine and frost and it is beautiful, yes Patty the sunshine does make us smile doesn't it ......darn cold though....

Busy afternoon today, so spent the morning so far doing a little bit of housework.....don't want to do too much though......it may become a habit 

Early lunch then out for the afternoon......I will get this trip report finished this week hopefully...….then get next one started as we only have 7 weeks between March and May trips.....

Did get a car booked to take us too and from the airport for both trips yesterday......it`s a heck of a drive coming home after a night flight where we never really sleep, so thought this would be a good idea. Local firm have started to do airport runs, even distant airports so thought we`d do that for a change.....yes, it`s more expensive but not to have Tom drive 4 hours on the way home will be worth it.  Like to use local companies where we can and this company certainly are...…

Have a great Tuesday......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Why a hearty hello from the warmest start I've seen in some time.  Yep, no warning of icy roads today.  39 said the car, on this very dark commute.  Another 60's with some late afternoon, evening rain, but hey, 60.  
It is nice to use local companies when you can.  And I agree, a 4 hour drive after landing, is not fun, particularly with the time change, and nice to relax on the drive to the airport, Schumi.  
And yes, a Tuesday is here.  Taco Tuesday.  Hoping Mac is feeling well enough to make a Taco Bell run, or else Mr. Mac needs to get Mac some Taco Bell.  
With that, tea is still needed.  
Have a lovely day, and smile when the sun comes out.  

Mother Nature is happy to make the work week nice, and warmer, but the week-end, well, the highs are to be 36 and 38.  The cold returns.  Sigh.  

Little one wants to go to the zoo this week-end,  Maybe.  We'll be bundled up, and spending more time in the buildings.  Luckily, both zoos have heated buildings to duck in to, when not so nice out.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> don't want to do too much though......it may become a habit



Yes- that's a horrible habit!!  I'd like a whole house roomba!!



schumigirl said:


> yes, it`s more expensive but not to have Tom drive 4 hours on the way home will be worth it.



Eek- that is a long drive especially upon returning from a trip! Car service sounds great!!



Lynne G said:


> Mother Nature is happy to make the work week nice, and warmer, but the week-end, well, the highs are to be 36 and 38. The cold returns. Sigh.



Same here Lynne!! The weather roller coaster continues!! Definitely not my favorite ride! But I guess in our case, rain beats snow!

On to my second cup of coffee! Have a great day all!! Tacos -mmmm!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Today’s banner is proclaiming “bladder slings for older women”. Um, ok then.  Not sure if i should be Offended or not lol

1-1/2 hours in dental chair, mostly getting numbed up.  Bridge in place but informed that one tooth was ‘pulpy’. I pretended to know what that meant.  Verdict topped off with two cracked teeth that may lead to root canal land if they don’t settle down.  IDK, its sitting nicely in my mouth.  Not about to do a thing unless things head south.  Have cleaning on Thursday.  Figure if things don’t settle down completely by then, will re-evaluate.  I am quite sick of the toothy drama.  

Today, get to deal with sr dr at podiatry practice.  His wife was insistent i need 2 surgeries (one on each foot) to fix my tarsal tunnel. Not feeling that either, will limp along as long as i can arrrgh.  Where’s me parrot? 

Already have out-patient surgery scheduled for Valentine’s Day.  Told my DH, I fully expect for him to buy me an anniversary dinner even if it’s takeout.  I have standards 

Ineedavacation

Forgot to mention this JIK anyone has a value resort booked @ WDW...

DS’s family is going over Easter week this year.  Were at AS Sports, booked for months.  DiL called in to add the DP to reservation and reservationist offered them CSR for only $50 more total for their 7 days.  Price to upgrade online was well over $400.  

Toss in them dumping rooms on priceline and I’m guessing bookings are way off with many postponing visits until Star Wars comes to town.  Would like to think that may translate into smaller crowds this spring & summer @ Universal too.  Maybe even lower onsite U hotel rates lol a girl can dream. They are still sky high for my dates in July.


----------



## Lynne G

OOH, you definitely need a vacation, Keisha.  Hope your dental visit fixes all, and you are feeling better soon, including your footsies.  HeHe, bladder issues.  I always seem to get a chuckle from most the ads I see.  Hey, I won't be cooking on Valentine's Day either.  I have standards, too!  LOL


----------



## pattyw

Keisha- Yikes on the dental and foot issues! Hope you can get by w/o the root canal  Is Valentine's Day also your anniversary? 

Hey- takeout works for me, too!!
 No cooking all the way around on Valentine's Day! 

Speaking of teeth, I have a raspberry seed in one of mine I can't get out and it's bugging me! You know, things like that don't happen when I eat a donut!

Hope Tuesday is going well for everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yep we’ve to have the cold return later this week too........enjoy your tacos.....

Patty....raspberry seeds are a nightmare! But donuts.......mmmmmmm.......

Keisha......yep, I’m getting the bladder sling and other weird ads........good luck today with the foot people......and pulpy teeth!! That’s a new one......yep it gets tiring all this dental stuff......



Good day today.......and it’s chucking it down with rain. Started around 2.30 and hasn’t stopped......got back home around 4.30 and decided to make macaroni cheese and chicken casserole......not really a casserole but lush.....I usually use a mixture of four cheeses, but only had two.......no one noticed the difference.......very filling though.....

Nice Chardonnay for tonight I think........I give up on dieting forever


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I have had 3  emergencies in the last week. I am very stressed and exhausted. It looks like two of them will be okay with treatments but we lost one of them unexpectedly yesterday. He was doing better for a couple of days than took a turn. He was only 8 and died from heart failure. It is hard when these things happen so fast and you can't do anything to stop it. Liv has a hard time with death in general so it is that much harder to go through. Today is a bit of a better day, just still blah! The one thing that felt good is that are temps have warmed up. I really enjoy stepping outside with the sun shining and the warmth. 

Left over vodka scallop sauce for dinner tonight. One teen working  the other home!

I tried to read through and catch up as much as I could and I am sorry if I miss anybody.

Lynne I wanted to wish you a belated Happy Anniversary . I hope you had a nice day. I hope you and DD have a great time at the zoo if you go this weekend.

Keishashadow sorry to hear about your crown and bridge, There are a couple of doctors I hate going to and one is the dentist. I hope that your foot gets better on it's own so you don't need surgery. I totally understand wanting to avoid that. I hope you find good air fare for your trip. I haven't priced out this year because we are driving.

Mac Sending you positive and good thoughts . If you need anything just ask!!

Schumi The car service sounds like a great idea. I hope you are happy with the new service. I couldn't think of driving 4 hours after a long night flight. Sorry your weather has been cold on and off, I hope you get some relief. Your delicious dinner choices always make me hungry

Patty I hear you on the weather roller coaster it is awful! I hope you get the seed out of your tooth. Having something in there can just keep you focused on it. It is so annoying. Hope the  are being good lap warmers in the cold!

Charade Sorry B didn't get a part in the musical. It sounds like she is taking it well. I am glad your weather is improving. Oh a Marvel marathon sounds great! We didn't do a super bowl party or go to one either wasn't in the mood this year. The only reason I knew who won was my Dunkin Donuts app told me I had a $1.00 medium coffee because the Patriots won. Hope your feeling better.

buckeev The plans sound awesome for your wife. I hope everything  goes great and you have a wonderful time. You can never have too many trips.

Sue Chili and cornbread sounds good. I usually just have tortilias but will try  that some time. I am glad you are happy with your rate  for RPR. I have not been in May but it sounds like a nice time of year. I have cats that watch the snow come down and get all excited. Well one got out one time and put his paw in the snow and ran right back in  I hope your weather warms up.

Robo Thanks for the memes they make me smile. I hope you are feeling good and getting ready for your next trip

 to anybody I missed and hope everyone is safe, warm and well. have a great day!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> .I give up on dieting forever



I'll join the group!!



bobbie68 said:


> He was only 8 and died from heart failure.



Bobbie- I'm so very sorry!!  to all of you- and an extra for Liv. No matter how many pets you have or how many times you have experienced a loss , it's very hard and sad each time! But, please gain some peace in knowing that you gave that little angel a wonderful, safe home filled with love.  That's something special! 


Leaving work soon! I love Instacart!! I ordered my groceries online during lunch, and they shopped for me and I'll pick them up at the grocery store!! They have a drive up- so don't even have to leave my car!! Saves so much time! I've done the home delivery option, too!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bobbie, so sorry to hear of cat not making it.  It is always hard to loose a pet that is part of your family.  I am sure he had a good life.  Lots of hugs, double for Liv.

Not sure what for dinner.  Chicken I guess.  Maybe make our own chicken tacos.  I think we have some tortillas left.  

Up first, hair cuts and then us too, Bobbie, not because of NE, but our b ball players have home game, so dollar medium coffee.  

Gotta love that home grocery delivery, Patty.  I use it when they offer discount and free delivery.


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.........sorry about your cat. Hope Liv is ok.......

Patty yes dieting is over rated.........some people just aren’t meant to be slim!!  

Lynne,....enjoy those tacos......never quite got the taste for them.....not a Mexican food fan......but donlove nachos without the beans.......yuk.......



All our grocery stores offer home delivery, some better than others.......pop online, choose your items and pick your delivery time........we use it now and again when the weather is bad or we just can’t be bothered.......only thing I don’t like is the fresh veg sometimes.....they aren’t as fussy as I am despite leaving instructions for chunky carrots or similar.......but overall it works out fine for us........

Plan to spend the day at the Mall tomorrow.....or maybe take the train into the City, only takes 2 hours......not sure yet. Depends on the weather......still need an outfit for my nephews wedding in March. 

And can’t believe it’s 4 weeks on Friday till we’re at our usual overnight hotel before we fly.......it’ll be here before we know it........

An hour or so till bedtime here.........


----------



## keishashadow

Ta, ta, ta, dah...it’s back 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-hhn-29-thread.3733150/page-2#post-60229699



Lynne G said:


> OOH, you definitely need a vacation, Keisha.  Hope your dental visit fixes all, and you are feeling better soon, including your footsies.  HeHe, bladder issues.  I always seem to get a chuckle from most the ads I see.  Hey, I won't be cooking on Valentine's Day either.  I have standards, too!  LOL



Seriously, we gals have to have our standards.



pattyw said:


> Keisha- Yikes on the dental and foot issues! Hope you can get by w/o the root canal  Is Valentine's Day also your anniversary?
> 
> Hey- takeout works for me, too!!
> No cooking all the way around on Valentine's Day!
> 
> Speaking of teeth, I have a raspberry seed in one of mine I can't get out and it's bugging me! You know, things like that don't happen when I eat a donut!
> 
> Hope Tuesday is going well for everyone!



Yes, I picked the date as my mr is horrible with remember most ‘special’ occasions.

Oh, yes, raspberry & sesame seeds are killers



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, yep we’ve to have the cold return later this week too........enjoy your tacos.....
> 
> Patty....raspberry seeds are a nightmare! But donuts.......mmmmmmm.......
> 
> Keisha......yep, I’m getting the bladder sling and other weird ads........good luck today with the foot people......and pulpy teeth!! That’s a new one......yep it gets tiring all this dental stuff......
> 
> 
> 
> Good day today.......and it’s chucking it down with rain. Started around 2.30 and hasn’t stopped......got back home around 4.30 and decided to make macaroni cheese and chicken casserole......not really a casserole but lush.....I usually use a mixture of four cheeses, but only had two.......no one noticed the difference.......very filling though.....
> 
> Nice Chardonnay for tonight I think........I give up on dieting forever



Don’t lol don’t think i’ve Ever tasted that vintage. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I have had 3  emergencies in the last week. I am very stressed and exhausted. It looks like two of them will be okay with treatments but we lost one of them unexpectedly yesterday. He was doing better for a couple of days than took a turn. He was only 8 and died from heart failure. It is hard when these things happen so fast and you can't do anything to stop it. Liv has a hard time with death in general so it is that much harder to go through. Today is a bit of a better day, just still blah! The one thing that felt good is that are temps have warmed up. I really enjoy stepping outside with the sun shining and the warmth.
> 
> Left over vodka scallop sauce for dinner tonight. One teen working  the other home!
> 
> I tried to read through and catch up as much as I could and I am sorry if I miss anybody.
> 
> Lynne I wanted to wish you a belated Happy Anniversary . I hope you had a nice day. I hope you and DD have a great time at the zoo if you go this weekend.
> 
> Keishashadow sorry to hear about your crown and bridge, There are a couple of doctors I hate going to and one is the dentist. I hope that your foot gets better on it's own so you don't need surgery. I totally understand wanting to avoid that. I hope you find good air fare for your trip. I haven't priced out this year because we are driving.
> 
> Mac Sending you positive and good thoughts . If you need anything just ask!!
> 
> Schumi The car service sounds like a great idea. I hope you are happy with the new service. I couldn't think of driving 4 hours after a long night flight. Sorry your weather has been cold on and off, I hope you get some relief. Your delicious dinner choices always make me hungry
> 
> Patty I hear you on the weather roller coaster it is awful! I hope you get the seed out of your tooth. Having something in there can just keep you focused on it. It is so annoying. Hope the  are being good lap warmers in the cold!
> 
> Charade Sorry B didn't get a part in the musical. It sounds like she is taking it well. I am glad your weather is improving. Oh a Marvel marathon sounds great! We didn't do a super bowl party or go to one either wasn't in the mood this year. The only reason I knew who won was my Dunkin Donuts app told me I had a $1.00 medium coffee because the Patriots won. Hope your feeling better.
> 
> buckeev The plans sound awesome for your wife. I hope everything  goes great and you have a wonderful time. You can never have too many trips.
> 
> Sue Chili and cornbread sounds good. I usually just have tortilias but will try  that some time. I am glad you are happy with your rate  for RPR. I have not been in May but it sounds like a nice time of year. I have cats that watch the snow come down and get all excited. Well one got out one time and put his paw in the snow and ran right back in  I hope your weather warms up.
> 
> Robo Thanks for the memes they make me smile. I hope you are feeling good and getting ready for your next trip
> 
> to anybody I missed and hope everyone is safe, warm and well. have a great day!!



Oh Bobbie, only eight? That is so young for a kittie, so sorry for you & family.

Surprised dentist called me a few hours ago to see how I was doing. I said fine, he sounded quite surprised lol

Podiatrist not thrilled with me turning down the feet surgery, for now.  Did another round of steroid shots today, will do two more in upcoming months.  I did feel more relief from one last month than I had in the past, hopefully this will do the trick

Will say this podiatrist is a beast giving the shots.  First time I’ve felt my stomach start to do bit of a flip.  Now I know why he makes you recline unlike his wife.  Note to self, rebook next month’s appoint with her!




schumigirl said:


> Bobbie.........sorry about your cat. Hope Liv is ok.......
> 
> Patty yes dieting is over rated.........some people just aren’t meant to be slim!!
> 
> Lynne,....enjoy those tacos......never quite got the taste for them.....not a Mexican food fan......but donlove nachos without the beans.......yuk.......
> 
> 
> 
> All our grocery stores offer home delivery, some better than others.......pop online, choose your items and pick your delivery time........we use it now and again when the weather is bad or we just can’t be bothered.......only thing I don’t like is the fresh veg sometimes.....they aren’t as fussy as I am despite leaving instructions for chunky carrots or similar.......but overall it works out fine for us........
> 
> Plan to spend the day at the Mall tomorrow.....or maybe take the train into the City, only takes 2 hours......not sure yet. Depends on the weather......still need an outfit for my nephews wedding in March.
> 
> And can’t believe it’s 4 weeks on Friday till we’re at our usual overnight hotel before we fly.......it’ll be here before we know it........
> 
> An hour or so till bedtime here.........



I had nachos with left over chili and any/all likely suspects i could rustle up in the refrigerator.  Made a meat loaf for tomorrow.  Will plop a roast in crock pot in am for DH before I head up to jr’s to wait for plumber - whee.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow loved Crazy Rich Asians!  The tv show you’re thinking of is Fresh off The Boat.

Lynne, I’ve heard of these Tastykake from my NJ friends! So one of them bought me some when our WDW trips coincided!

Pattyw yay for 10 day countdown!  Seems like our weather is reversed. We got a dusting of snow and daytime temps were 0c, going down to -5ish during night.  I must try instacart someday. It would cut down on my spur of the moment buying, lol. I always come out of the store with more than what I planned.  Maybe that’s why the husband usually does the shopping!

Mac hope things get sorted out.  

Schumi we have Nandos here too. I tried it when they first opened, wasn’t impressed. Haven’t been back. We have pretty good fish & chips being on the west coast. My fav is halibut. Haven’t had in a long time!  Now I’m craving!  Lol. 
Love your aunts acid cartoon, I’m guilty of when holding a door for someone at a store and they sail thru without a thank you of saying- You’re Welcome!  I hate that!
If we have a late night arrival coming home and we’re flying into Seattle, a 3 hr drive, I book a room for the night. No car service available because they’d have to cross the border. 
Mac & Cheese sounds delish.

Keishashadow haha, Bladder slings!  That banner is so annoying!  Oh geez dental and podiatry. Hope everything works out. 
Great offer to upgrade from Sports to CSR. I’ve never stayed at sports, has to be the least appealing hotel for me at wdw. Wouldn’t have to ask me twice, lol. Maybe they’re overbooked at AS Sports. The WDW prices are the highest I’ve ever seen for August.  So I’m going to Universal for April/May and possibly DL for August British Columbia day/week. My older daughter gets 2 weeks off starting on BC Day and she wants to go somewhere since she’s missing the Universal trip. 

bobbie I’m so sorry about your cat. It’s heartbreaking. Never gets easier. We’ve had to say goodbye to 4 dogs and 2 cats. It’s awful. 

Schumi yay for 4 week count down. I think in April I’ll start my countdown!  

Miss one day and am behind!  Tues night here. Yesterday did a whole lotta nothing, hiding from the cold. Well below seasonal norms.  I saw a humming bird in the yard Sunday and felt so sorry for it, so dug out my feeder and filled it up. Have to take it in at night so it doesn’t freeze. The bird has been coming around. 
Today I did my morning volunteering in the church office until we can hire another secretary. First, office key wasn’t where it should be. Whoever was there yesterday forgot to put it where it goes. I finally get the key after phoning someone else to come bring me one. I get into the office, and computer isn’t working.   After a few minutes of fooling around with it, I discovered someone switched off the mouse.  Who does that!! Sheesh.  
Then had lunch date with a few work friends. It was very nice getting together. We’re all retired . 
Thursday going to a movie matinee with friends to see The Upside. Last week we saw The Favourite, I didn’t like it. Usually I like historical movies, but this wasn’t what I thought it would be!  
I want to see The Green Book too. I have a group of friends I usually go to movies with. Have done for years. It started when we had babies, and cheap Tuesdays was our girls night out, and husbands turn to watch the babies. Now the “babies” are all adults but we’re still going to the movies if there’s something out we want to see. 
Friday is haircut day, yay. 
Left over beef stew was dinner tonight. I love the Instant Pot.  Usually stew takes all day in slow cooker. But only 30 min cooking time in the Instant Pot. Love that you can brown the meat in the pot too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ta, ta, ta, dah...it’s back
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-hhn-29-thread.3733150/page-2#post-60229699
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, we gals have to have our standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I picked the date as my mr is horrible with remember most ‘special’ occasions.
> 
> Oh, yes, raspberry & sesame seeds are killers
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t lol don’t think i’ve Ever tasted that vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bobbie, only eight? That is so young for a kittie, so sorry for you & family.
> 
> Surprised dentist called me a few hours ago to see how I was doing. I said fine, he sounded quite surprised lol
> 
> Podiatrist not thrilled with me turning down the feet surgery, for now.  Did another round of steroid shots today, will do two more in upcoming months.  I did feel more relief from one last month than I had in the past, hopefully this will do the trick
> 
> Will say this podiatrist is a beast giving the shots.  First time I’ve felt my stomach start to do bit of a flip.  Now I know why he makes you recline unlike his wife.  Note to self, rebook next month’s appoint with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had nachos with left over chili and any/all likely suspects i could rustle up in the refrigerator.  Made a meat loaf for tomorrow.  Will plop a roast in crock pot in am for DH before I head up to jr’s to wait for plumber - whee.



Just realised it’s Wednesday knowing you’re over at your boys today waiting for plumber!! Thought it was Thursday.....??? 

Ouch on the shots!!! Think I told you I was lucky as my friend who passed husband is also a surgeon and he totally numbed my foot before he gave me the shot...didn’t feel a thing both times......some podiatrists don’t numb the foot....can’t imagine that pain!!! 

We are quite unusual as I have the most romantic husband all year round......but we now ignore Valentines Day.....Tom brings me flowers every week and has done most of our married life......he brings me little gifts, we go out for dinner.......so we deliberately avoid the overhyped nonsense that is Valentines Day........of course an anniversary on that date is entirely different........



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow loved Crazy Rich Asians!  The tv show you’re thinking of is Fresh off The Boat.
> 
> Lynne, I’ve heard of these Tastykake from my NJ friends! So one of them bought me some when our WDW trips coincided!
> 
> Pattyw yay for 10 day countdown!  Seems like our weather is reversed. We got a dusting of snow and daytime temps were 0c, going down to -5ish during night.  I must try instacart someday. It would cut down on my spur of the moment buying, lol. I always come out of the store with more than what I planned.  Maybe that’s why the husband usually does the shopping!
> 
> Mac hope things get sorted out.
> 
> Schumi we have Nandos here too. I tried it when they first opened, wasn’t impressed. Haven’t been back. We have pretty good fish & chips being on the west coast. My fav is halibut. Haven’t had in a long time!  Now I’m craving!  Lol.
> Love your aunts acid cartoon, I’m guilty of when holding a door for someone at a store and they sail thru without a thank you of saying- You’re Welcome!  I hate that!
> If we have a late night arrival coming home and we’re flying into Seattle, a 3 hr drive, I book a room for the night. No car service available because they’d have to cross the border.
> Mac & Cheese sounds delish.
> 
> Keishashadow haha, Bladder slings!  That banner is so annoying!  Oh geez dental and podiatry. Hope everything works out.
> Great offer to upgrade from Sports to CSR. I’ve never stayed at sports, has to be the least appealing hotel for me at wdw. Wouldn’t have to ask me twice, lol. Maybe they’re overbooked at AS Sports. The WDW prices are the highest I’ve ever seen for August.  So I’m going to Universal for April/May and possibly DL for August British Columbia day/week. My older daughter gets 2 weeks off starting on BC Day and she wants to go somewhere since she’s missing the Universal trip.
> 
> bobbie I’m so sorry about your cat. It’s heartbreaking. Never gets easier. We’ve had to say goodbye to 4 dogs and 2 cats. It’s awful.
> 
> Schumi yay for 4 week count down. I think in April I’ll start my countdown!
> 
> Miss one day and am behind!  Tues night here. Yesterday did a whole lotta nothing, hiding from the cold. Well below seasonal norms.  I saw a humming bird in the yard Sunday and felt so sorry for it, so dug out my feeder and filled it up. Have to take it in at night so it doesn’t freeze. The bird has been coming around.
> Today I did my morning volunteering in the church office until we can hire another secretary. First, office key wasn’t where it should be. Whoever was there yesterday forgot to put it where it goes. I finally get the key after phoning someone else to come bring me one. I get into the office, and computer isn’t working.   After a few minutes of fooling around with it, I discovered someone switched off the mouse.  Who does that!! Sheesh.
> Then had lunch date with a few work friends. It was very nice getting together. We’re all retired .
> Thursday going to a movie matinee with friends to see The Upside. Last week we saw The Favourite, I didn’t like it. Usually I like historical movies, but this wasn’t what I thought it would be!
> I want to see The Green Book too. I have a group of friends I usually go to movies with. Have done for years. It started when we had babies, and cheap Tuesdays was our girls night out, and husbands turn to watch the babies. Now the “babies” are all adults but we’re still going to the movies if there’s something out we want to see.
> Friday is haircut day, yay.
> Left over beef stew was dinner tonight. I love the Instant Pot.  Usually stew takes all day in slow cooker. But only 30 min cooking time in the Instant Pot. Love that you can brown the meat in the pot too.



Countdowns are always nice Sue!! Yep, yours will be here before you know it........

I think I’m the only person on the planet that gave her instant pot away........I prefer my slow cooker and have three of them.....all the same one but different sizes.....I love putting stuff in at night and letting it cook all night.....perfect......

Yes if we arrived late night we’d stay over too.....but it’s ideal having a night flight and just getting home......some folks hate the night flight, it’s not brilliant but we deal with it........but using a car service sounds perfect for us....and saves Tom worrying about leaving  “his new baby” in the hotel car park for two weeks in May too as we’ll have the new one by then hopefully........so thought we’d just book it in March too. 

Yes rude people annoy me.....doesn’t take much to just say thank you.......I always remember one time in Knockturn Alley too a woman just suddenly asked me how the heck you got out of here.......I told her where the exits were, with a smile and she just turned and walked away......not a thank you or anything........so I did yell You’re welcome!!! Rude. Some folks seem to feel entitled to be rude....

Hope your weather is a little bit warmer soon......




So, looks to be a nice enough day......still haven’t decided whether to go to the Mall an hour or so away or head into the City.......looks to be a nice day and London is always nice, but we’ll see.....will decide after breakfast. Trains are regular and only take 2 hours. Can still spend a decent amount of time shopping. Nice to have options......

Once DS leaves for work we’ll have breakfast.......I’m starving this morning.......think it’ll be bacon sandwiches......although farmer droppped off some eggs yesterday so Tom might have poached eggs.....we’ll see.....

Supposed to be a nice day and we are to have 9c which is around 50F and sunny.....London is slightly warmer but some rain around.........hmmmmm. Think we’ll go with the Mall.....least it’s inside. 

Have a great Wednesday...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, today is a Wednesday! 

Hope the plumber did come, Keisha, and all is fixed in son's home.  Hope you're feeling better, and instead of waddling, swagger.  LOL

Agree, Schumi.  I never go out to dinner on Valentine's Day, or the week-end, if it's a Sunday.  I hate crowded restaurants, and the prices are higher, and the food, well, feeding masses, not my thought of a nice, night out.  Hope what ever shopping you decided, it's successful if you were seeking out something.  Otherwise, to browse is always nice too.

Sue, yep, while TastyKakes can be sold in many a places in the US now, it started as a Philadelphia based bakery, so grew up with them always available.  Funny, that they are now owned by Bimbo. 

Woot!  The countdowns.  So happy for all those that have it.  Still plotting and scheming, but those hotel rates, those air fare.  Sigh. But hey, lesson learned.  Will be plotting and scheming for next year's Spring.

With that, what a few degrees do.  Foggy windows, may be icy out, and just about freezing start.  No matter, took my sunglasses, it will turn into a nice day.  Little one even remarked, she needed her shorts yesterday.  Yes indeed.  What a whiff of Spring puts a spring in our step.

Later homies.  Time for tea for me.  Hope all our coffee drinkers have plenty of hot coffee today.  Hump day is here.  Think Friday will soon arrive.  Then it's the week-end! Yay!


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> I think in April I’ll start my countdown!



 Won't be long!



schumigirl said:


> Supposed to be a nice day and we are to have 9c which is around 50F and sunny.....London is slightly warmer but some rain around.........hmmmmm. Think we’ll go with the Mall.....least it’s inside.



Happy shopping!



Lynne G said:


> With that, what a few degrees do. Foggy windows, may be icy out, and just about freezing start.



We can't get off this roller coaster here! Now the temps are dropping and freezing rain is moving in! Tomorrow back to 50 degrees and rain!  Yay for DD wearing shorts!! Spring is coming!! 

Have a great Wednesday, hump day all!!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  The foot has a dime sized red spot where injection was, first time in over 20 years of getting the shots.  Now i can say with utmost certainty “i told you so” . Kept me up most of the night with a fitfull sleep.  Ah well, will sleep like a log for sure tonight!   Caveman of a doctor lol

Lynne we had bimbo bread mysteriously appear in the stores here a few years ago for few months, then never to be seen again lol. Lots of jokes over the name.  we are entertained easily in this side of state .  Shout out to mike, always nice to see his smiling face TU.  I’m loving how they are showing all the old, classic geico commercials.  The pig & squirrel ones are goodies too



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow loved Crazy Rich Asians!  The tv show you’re thinking of is Fresh off The Boat.
> 
> Lynne, I’ve heard of these Tastykake from my NJ friends! So one of them bought me some when our WDW trips coincided!
> 
> Pattyw yay for 10 day countdown!  Seems like our weather is reversed. We got a dusting of snow and daytime temps were 0c, going down to -5ish during night.  I must try instacart someday. It would cut down on my spur of the moment buying, lol. I always come out of the store with more than what I planned.  Maybe that’s why the husband usually does the shopping!
> 
> Mac hope things get sorted out.
> 
> Schumi we have Nandos here too. I tried it when they first opened, wasn’t impressed. Haven’t been back. We have pretty good fish & chips being on the west coast. My fav is halibut. Haven’t had in a long time!  Now I’m craving!  Lol.
> Love your aunts acid cartoon, I’m guilty of when holding a door for someone at a store and they sail thru without a thank you of saying- You’re Welcome!  I hate that!
> If we have a late night arrival coming home and we’re flying into Seattle, a 3 hr drive, I book a room for the night. No car service available because they’d have to cross the border.
> Mac & Cheese sounds delish.
> 
> Keishashadow haha, Bladder slings!  That banner is so annoying!  Oh geez dental and podiatry. Hope everything works out.
> Great offer to upgrade from Sports to CSR. I’ve never stayed at sports, has to be the least appealing hotel for me at wdw. Wouldn’t have to ask me twice, lol. Maybe they’re overbooked at AS Sports. The WDW prices are the highest I’ve ever seen for August.  So I’m going to Universal for April/May and possibly DL for August British Columbia day/week. My older daughter gets 2 weeks off starting on BC Day and she wants to go somewhere since she’s missing the Universal trip.
> 
> bobbie I’m so sorry about your cat. It’s heartbreaking. Never gets easier. We’ve had to say goodbye to 4 dogs and 2 cats. It’s awful.
> 
> Schumi yay for 4 week count down. I think in April I’ll start my countdown!
> 
> Miss one day and am behind!  Tues night here. Yesterday did a whole lotta nothing, hiding from the cold. Well below seasonal norms.  I saw a humming bird in the yard Sunday and felt so sorry for it, so dug out my feeder and filled it up. Have to take it in at night so it doesn’t freeze. The bird has been coming around.
> Today I did my morning volunteering in the church office until we can hire another secretary. First, office key wasn’t where it should be. Whoever was there yesterday forgot to put it where it goes. I finally get the key after phoning someone else to come bring me one. I get into the office, and computer isn’t working.   After a few minutes of fooling around with it, I discovered someone switched off the mouse.  Who does that!! Sheesh.
> Then had lunch date with a few work friends. It was very nice getting together. We’re all retired .
> Thursday going to a movie matinee with friends to see The Upside. Last week we saw The Favourite, I didn’t like it. Usually I like historical movies, but this wasn’t what I thought it would be!
> I want to see The Green Book too. I have a group of friends I usually go to movies with. Have done for years. It started when we had babies, and cheap Tuesdays was our girls night out, and husbands turn to watch the babies. Now the “babies” are all adults but we’re still going to the movies if there’s something out we want to see.
> Friday is haircut day, yay.
> Left over beef stew was dinner tonight. I love the Instant Pot.  Usually stew takes all day in slow cooker. But only 30 min cooking time in the Instant Pot. Love that you can brown the meat in the pot too.



Stew one of those things that always tastes better the next day.

Gee, no good deed goes unpunished with the volunteer duties yesterday

Yes, that is it, fresh off the boat!  Everyone on that show is perfectly cast, enjoy almost as much as Modern Family. I watch few comedies but they always perk me up when feeling a bit down.



schumigirl said:


> Just realised it’s Wednesday knowing you’re over at your boys today waiting for plumber!! Thought it was Thursday.....???
> 
> Ouch on the shots!!! Think I told you I was lucky as my friend who passed husband is also a surgeon and he totally numbed my foot before he gave me the shot...didn’t feel a thing both times......some podiatrists don’t numb the foot....can’t imagine that pain!!!
> 
> We are quite unusual as I have the most romantic husband all year round......but we now ignore Valentines Day.....Tom brings me flowers every week and has done most of our married life......he brings me little gifts, we go out for dinner.......so we deliberately avoid the overhyped nonsense that is Valentines Day........of course an anniversary on that date is entirely different........
> 
> 
> 
> Countdowns are always nice Sue!! Yep, yours will be here before you know it........
> 
> I think I’m the only person on the planet that gave her instant pot away........I prefer my slow cooker and have three of them.....all the same one but different sizes.....I love putting stuff in at night and letting it cook all night.....perfect......
> 
> Yes if we arrived late night we’d stay over too.....but it’s ideal having a night flight and just getting home......some folks hate the night flight, it’s not brilliant but we deal with it........but using a car service sounds perfect for us....and saves Tom worrying about leaving  “his new baby” in the hotel car park for two weeks in May too as we’ll have the new one by then hopefully........so thought we’d just book it in March too.
> 
> Yes rude people annoy me.....doesn’t take much to just say thank you.......I always remember one time in Knockturn Alley too a woman just suddenly asked me how the heck you got out of here.......I told her where the exits were, with a smile and she just turned and walked away......not a thank you or anything........so I did yell You’re welcome!!! Rude. Some folks seem to feel entitled to be rude....
> 
> Hope your weather is a little bit warmer soon......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, looks to be a nice enough day......still haven’t decided whether to go to the Mall an hour or so away or head into the City.......looks to be a nice day and London is always nice, but we’ll see.....will decide after breakfast. Trains are regular and only take 2 hours. Can still spend a decent amount of time shopping. Nice to have options......
> 
> Once DS leaves for work we’ll have breakfast.......I’m starving this morning.......think it’ll be bacon sandwiches......although farmer droppped off some eggs yesterday so Tom might have poached eggs.....we’ll see.....
> 
> Supposed to be a nice day and we are to have 9c which is around 50F and sunny.....London is slightly warmer but some rain around.........hmmmmm. Think we’ll go with the Mall.....least it’s inside.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday...........



Finishing coffee & up I go.  Informed I’m making breakfast for jr before he goest to work.  Knows there is always bacon lurking here.

Shop ‘till you drop. Work in a nice late lunch too 





pattyw said:


> Won't be long!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> We can't get off this roller coaster here! Now the temps are dropping and freezing rain is moving in! Tomorrow back to 50 degrees and rain!  Yay for DD wearing shorts!! Spring is coming!!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, hump day all!!



Yuck, thought to myself really glad it’s still relatively warm today or we’d be up to our ankles in snow by now.


----------



## schumigirl

Well ladies........

I have a dress........

It’s not what I expected to get, but I got it......it’s kind of black and white with sweetheart neckline, doesn’t need a jacket as it has three quarter length sleeves.......will go nice with shoes I’ve bought and the fascinator I bought for my best friends daughters wedding.....I think I still have it  .....although I saw a beautiful peach blush coloured fascinator today I nearly bought just because I loved the colour......doesn’t go with anything I’ve got......so I didn’t.......I was good. 

Then Tom took me for lunch at a decent place....usually we’d avoid it as it’s a chain and we have never been before but it was very good, quite a small place but food and service surprised us......so no cooking tonight.....although will make DS a meal when he comes in.....

Lovely day but cold.........I gather Patty and Lynne are still in the cold but sunny........and Janet, hope the plumber came today at your boys home......and we love Modern Family too..........really good cast. Always handy to have bacon at home........

I finally bought the soundtrack to The Greatest Showman today......we sang it all the way home and brought it in and played it some more.......glad we have no neighbours as it was loud.......

Time for a cup of tea and think about what to cook for Kyle.........

Hope your Wednesday is a good one........


----------



## Sue M

Bright sunny day here may go up to +1c by noon. Haven’t seen my hummingbird at the feeder yet!  It’s 10am here. Bacon & eggs for breakfast!  
Haven’t decided what I want to do today. I’ll take the dogs out and walk with daughter up to the bus stop she takes for work. Have to do some stuff with hot tub. I added some Stop Leak to it so was out of commission for a few days while it was working. Time to put filter back in and check balance. I’ll take a water sample to store for them to check it. 

Schumi how nice you get flowers weekly!  We never go out for Valentines Day, Mother’s Day, etc. Absolutely the worst time to go out, I agree. 
I still have my slow cooker. This was my first time using Instant Pot for the stew and I must say there was no difference in flavour.   I used to love the slow cooker when I was working because it was so nice having dinner ready when I got home. But now that I’m home I like the instant pot!  
Out of curiosity I looked at my count down lol. 11 weeks. April seems so far off!  
Congrats on finding a dress!  Yay. Sounds nice. 
Now I’ll have to listen to soundtrack from Greatest Showman. It’s been awhile since I watched it. Hugh Jackman is the whole pkg isn’t he?  Can sing, dance, act! Just love him. 

Lynne- Bimbo?  Is that actually the name of a company?  That’s funny!  
Shorts!  Has to be at least 75 for me to get into shorts!  Lol. 

Keishashadow yikes, that injection sounds brutal. 
Oh I love the pig with the pinwheel Geico commercial!  I keep thinking if I ever see a pinwheel I’d buy it for when I’m in the car when my youngest is driving 
Yes, the morning sure got up to a rough start yesterday. But ended well with a nice get together with friends. 

Have a good hump day all.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Kept me up most of the night with a fitfull sleep



Sorry to hear that! Hope tonight you sleep better! Have a stiff drink!

I think I've seen Bimbo bread in our stores! I looked it up and their brands include Entenmann's, Sara Lee, & Thomas'. 
From their website:

Bimbo Bakeries USA has some of America’s favorite bread and sweet baked goods brands. At BBU, we have a desire to innovate new and exciting products to delight our consumers.





schumigirl said:


> will go nice with shoes I’ve bought and the fascinator I bought



I feel bad-I had to google fascinator- I had no idea what it was! But I learned something!  Your dress sounds lovely!



schumigirl said:


> .I gather Patty and Lynne are still in the cold but sunny



Yep- but a little above freezing which is a plus

Hi Sue

Back to work! Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds like a nice morning with your dog and walking Sue.........

Yep, I couldn’t think of anything worse than going out because a date decided it so......all the phoney schmalzy stuff.....yes, my husband is very romantic all year round and gets teased mercilessly by friends about it......he doesn’t mind......

I wish I knew what I didn’t like about the Instant Pot........it wasn’t the time saving as I have loads of time, been a lady of leisure for years.....I think it was the mind set of liking things to slow cook......we are used to cooking in the Aga which makes everything perfect and of course the slow cookers......but a friend enjoys the instant pot now......she loves it as do a lot of my friends. 

I love Hugh Jackman and the soundtrack is fabulous!! Kyle just complained he can hear it from the other end of the house......oops!!! You’d enjoy it......

Patty, aren’t fascinators a thing in America?? This one is quite simple and not too elaborate the way some can be.....some are very over the top......Princess Beatrice famously wore a very over the top one to Prince William’s wedding to Kate.......very over the top!!!



Rustled Kyle up a teriyaki chicken stir fry with noodles for dinner......he enjoyed it, and has gone straight back out once he was showered and changed, still had a good chat with him though.........we are still so full from lunch......only had cups of tea......doubt we’ll eat till breakfast.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I think we have fascinators, but since the royal weddings, the word has begun to be tossed around again here.  We tend to only see them in nice weather, like summer weddings and such.  I hate hats, in general, so no fancy one for me.

I'm above freezing too, though not as nice as day as yesterday was.  Rain to come around dinner time.  Hoping for not a wet commute home. 

Yep, Bimbo gets a chuckle from us too, when they came into town.  And best yet, their name is front and center of our City's soccer team.  Lots of comments when that sponsor was revealed.

Sigh, this afternoon is crawling.  I'd liked to be curled up, watching my ipad.  Think noodles for dinner.  Pasta is a favorite of little one, and a box just about feeds all.  Easy for me to, one pot, and I think we have some red sauce left over.  At least I think that is my plan.  We had the chicken tacos yesterday. They were good.  But, after DH got home last night, nothing left.  Oh well, I won't count on any pasta being left over either.


----------



## schumigirl

I love hats Lynne.....I’d wear one all the time.......fascinators are incredibly popular over here at weddings winter or summer.....ideal as an alternative to hats for folks that don’t like them. One group of friends I have enjoys a “ladies luncheon” once a year in a lovely hotel restaurant and we all wear fascinators and nice dresses......haven’t done that for two years now though......time to rethink that.......got to love a get together especially a nice dressy up one.....

I’ve noticed you mentioned noodles and then said pasta.......we only call noodles, noodles when they are in a stir fry like with Chinese dishes, chow mein and such.....but never heard any pasta called noodles over here.........I love all the differences in our language........


----------



## Sue M

Schumi my office used to make fun of me. Especially at the end of the day when they were all talking about what they were making for dinner, then they’d all look at me and say - so Sue, what’s your husband making for dinner?  DH is the one who cooks 99% of the time. I only cook when there’s something specific I am wanting/craving and and like the way I cook it better! 
And if they knew DH was going away the question would be- so where are you ordering out from tonight?  Lol. 

I think Hats look awful on me. There are a few I could pull off. But I love facinators. However I rarely have a fancy thing to go to. We’re very casual. 
Oh those facinators Beatrice and Eugenie wore!  Yikes. And they sure got bad press about them. 

Yes, to me noodles are an Asian style something. Now I want Ramen!  Lol. 

My banner today is How To Lose Abdominal Fat 

Lynne haha Bimbo shirts for the city soccer team!  I can just imagine the ribbing they take at games. 

The walk was beautiful and was quite brisk out but I dressed for it. Love sunny days. 
I said I’d never get those UG boots, but last year I saw them at Costco at a great price so caved it. They are soooo warm! And comfy. Yesterday at lunch one friend was saying how cold her feet were. We were at a small restaurant and every time the door opened a blast of cold air came in. But my feet were toasty warm!


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Sorry to hear that! Hope tonight you sleep better! Have a stiff drink!
> 
> I think I've seen Bimbo bread in our stores! I looked it up and their brands include Entenmann's, Sara Lee, & Thomas'.
> From their website:
> 
> Bimbo Bakeries USA has some of America’s favorite bread and sweet baked goods brands. At BBU, we have a desire to innovate new and exciting products to delight our consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad-I had to google fascinator- I had no idea what it was! But I learned something!  Your dress sounds lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- but a little above freezing which is a plus
> 
> Hi Sue
> 
> Back to work! Have a great afternoon all!!


Ooooo I love Thomas’s English muffins!  It’s one of my must have food when we go to Florida. Pre Orlando we always (99% of the time) fly into Lauderdale first and have a unit with kitchen at the beach. First stop is Publix for all my fav food I can only get in the US!  Thomas is on the list!


----------



## Lynne G

I guess noodles and pasta I use interchangeably.  With red sauce I guess pasta, and noodles if with butter or Asian.  Was bow tie pasta was fresh parmigiana and a steak, as little one wanted meat, and I did not make meatballs.  Red sauce for some.  Full I am.  

Rain, but at least close to 40 overnight.

Have a good night all.


----------



## buckeev

Ohhh...That Train option for The Grand Canyon looks very tempting...
Going to Vegas late March...So GC-if we go-Would a couple of days prior to, or after The Donny and Marie Droolfest...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I guess noodles and pasta I use interchangeably.  With red sauce I guess pasta, and noodles if with butter or Asian.  Was bow tie pasta was fresh parmigiana and a steak, as little one wanted meat, and I did not make meatballs.  Red sauce for some.  Full I am.
> 
> Rain, but at least close to 40 overnight.
> 
> Have a good night all.



Gotcha…...I remember hearing someone describe what we call pasta sheets for lasagne as noodles once and I was suitably confused.....doesn't take much though!!! 



buckeev said:


> Ohhh...That Train option for The Grand Canyon looks very tempting...
> Going to Vegas late March...So GC-if we go-Would a couple of days prior to, or after The Donny and Marie Droolfest...



Train sounds like fun...…..one of our things to cross off is to take the train from one side of the USA  to the other......or drive one of those huge RV`s...…maybe…..sounds like a real fun trip you have planned though.....


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi my office used to make fun of me. Especially at the end of the day when they were all talking about what they were making for dinner, then they’d all look at me and say - so Sue, what’s your husband making for dinner?  DH is the one who cooks 99% of the time. I only cook when there’s something specific I am wanting/craving and and like the way I cook it better!
> And if they knew DH was going away the question would be- so where are you ordering out from tonight?  Lol.
> 
> I think Hats look awful on me. There are a few I could pull off. But I love facinators. However I rarely have a fancy thing to go to. We’re very casual.
> Oh those facinators Beatrice and Eugenie wore!  Yikes. And they sure got bad press about them.
> 
> Yes, to me noodles are an Asian style something. Now I want Ramen!  Lol.
> 
> My banner today is How To Lose Abdominal Fat
> 
> Lynne haha Bimbo shirts for the city soccer team!  I can just imagine the ribbing they take at games.
> 
> The walk was beautiful and was quite brisk out but I dressed for it. Love sunny days.
> I said I’d never get those UG boots, but last year I saw them at Costco at a great price so caved it. They are soooo warm! And comfy. Yesterday at lunch one friend was saying how cold her feet were. We were at a small restaurant and every time the door opened a blast of cold air came in. But my feet were toasty warm!



lol......that`s funny!!! But take away is always nice......Tom doesn't cook an awful lot, he can cook as he had his own home for a few years before we met, but I prefer to do it as I love cooking.....now he says he`s out of practice...he does make a fabulous home made southern fried chicken that him and Kyle usually have when I`m having something with fresh ginger or a dish they don't like...….

Those boots always look cosy….and warm!!! I have a pair of purple fluffy slippers that come up over the ankle and are boot style....they aren't the prettiest but my goodness they are warm!! 

Yes, I got that banner and half an advert for some other things......very annoying. We shouldn't have to install ad blockers...this is the only site that does that for me....

Some folks don't like hats....my sister doesn't suit one....she really doesn't....but honestly, I adore hats and any fancy occasion I`m there.....but this wedding I think I fancy one of my fascinators......this is the one.....


----------



## schumigirl

Ain`t that the truth!!!!


Thursday again...…..

Its been heaving down with rain since around midnight and looks like it`ll be on all morning......better than snow I guess......and quite mild too...…

Grocery shopping this morning....and not much else today I believe......I have a couple of friends who stalk Groupon for deals....constantly.....one asked me to go on a spa day with her tomorrow, we`ve gone before together.....declined as it`s one of these where they do the weird and wonderful......no thanks.....have done a lot of spa days, but mostly with my friend that passed away....that was more our thing, so don't do many now.....I`ve never looked at Groupon.....

Almost breakfast time now......yep, I am hungry this morning after missing dinner last night due to large lunch out...….no idea what to have...maybe just toast...…

Have a great Thursday...….


----------



## Lynne G

A very overcast morning to start this Thursday.  

Some time overnight we had lost power, long enough, we had to reset some electronic items.  Annoying.  Started with DH saying the bed clock is blinking.  Checked my watch, yep 4:25.  Normally, the alarm goes off at 4:30.  Not sure why I set an alarm. LOL

With that, tea is needed.  Drink up, stay warm, stay dry, and enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Some times I use Groupon.  Mostly for food places we go to, and sometimes for events that know the price of.  Never used it for spa or beauty places.  

You sent us the rain, Schumi.  We will see a very rainy evening.  At least it will hold off until then.  Gray, grey day.

Yep,  thirsty Thursday.


----------



## macraven

_Hello homies

Crazy weather this week
Today stated to be 79 and tomorrow temps drop down 
Ac for today
Heat will be on for tomorrow _


----------



## Lynne G

I hear ya Mac.  Lesser heat, almost 50 today, then brisk and cool 36 the high by Friday evening, so heater will be cranking more.  

Thankful this new heater seems to be working great.  A new AC will be a nice hit to the wallet, but hopefully make it cheaper cooler.  Scheduled for May, as generally the AC does not get turned on until June.  

And yay, Mac is back.


----------



## schumigirl

I think you`re sending the rain back to us Lynne.....we have a weather warning of a storm remnant from the Atlantic next week...….high winds and lots of water falling...…

Better than snow...….always better than snow...….

Stay warm too mac for when your temps drop...….never fun......



Need to get a whole load of DVD`s and CD`s we have cleared out in last hour or so to the charity store.....so many we haven't played or watched for years.....although I wonder if some of them are classics now they`re so old...….we won`t part with the old albums we have between us.....although we don't have a player for them.....but jeez couldn't part with them......even the ones you have to ask, what were you thinking buying that!!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Patty, aren’t fascinators a thing in America??



I don't think they're too popular. Seems even wedding attire for guests has gone more casual!  I can't wear hats- even baseball caps. I look horrible in any kind of hat and it gives me "hat head"



Sue M said:


> My banner today is How To Lose Abdominal Fat



I could use that advice!



schumigirl said:


> .this is the one.....



Very nice!!




Lynne G said:


> And yay, Mac is back.





Bacon sounds lovely! Vanilla yogurt with granola and honey at my desk will have to do!

Icy here today! The above freezing temps brought rain, but when the temps dropped it's now ice!!! Yuk!!

Short work day- taking my mom to her salon appointment and dinner later! Italian or Chinese??? Hmm...

Happy Thursday all!!

How I wish this were my view right now!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I don't think they're too popular. Seems even wedding attire for guests has gone more casual!  I can't wear hats- even baseball caps. I look horrible in any kind of hat and it gives me "hat head"
> 
> 
> 
> I could use that advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon sounds lovely! Vanilla yogurt with granola and honey at my desk will have to do!
> 
> Icy here today! The above freezing temps brought rain, but when the temps dropped it's now ice!!! Yuk!!
> 
> Short work day- taking my mom to her salon appointment and dinner later! Italian or Chinese??? Hmm...
> 
> Happy Thursday all!!
> 
> How I wish this were my view right now!



Thanks Patty....I do like that one as it isn't too fussy....this isn't going to be an overly fussy wedding...so that one is perfect...….I do hear you on the baseball caps.....I wear one, well, we all wear them as our scalps burn so easy and it`s a have to really....but oh my some times I`ve taken it off for pictures and I look bloomin awful .…..but preferable to burning...…

Have a nice time with your mum and enjoy whichever delicacy you decide on for dinner...…



Although sun is out, I`ve just been out to pay the window cleaner and it is freezing!!! I`m surprised he can do the windows as he can barely move his arms with all the jackets he`s wearing and it`s so open up here...…just took him out a mug of coffee and he was glad of it today....

Spicy BBQ chicken for dinner tonight......not sure what to have with it...no maple syrup so used honey instead.....glad I won`t taste that in with everything else that's mixed through.....

Feels like Friday.


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone is settling into their Thursday good! 

I just want to take a moment to thank all of you for the condolences for my . It is much appreciated.

The temps dropped a little bit and now we have some rain also. I think it is going to hover around high 30's low 40's. The rain should push out tomorrow then cloudy skies. I will take it over snow any day!

Liv is going through some friend change. Her best (girl) friend the last year turned out not to be who she thought. They had a falling out a few weeks ago and Liv has been a little sad. She did invite another girl over yesterday with her friend Alex. Charlie had to work. We know this girl from elementary and girl scouts. They had a nice time and I was glad. This girl had heard about my broccoli and pasta dish and has been asking to try it. At 5:00 last night I am at the store buying the stuff. I made it and it came out good.  Tonight ?

Schumi I like your hat, that looks so pretty. I agree that weddings here are more casual these days and don't see accessories like that. I am sure it looks nice with your dress. I hope it warms up!

Patty we are on a yogurt kick here. Trying to do some healthy breakfast options. I do good for a couple of days then regress. I use to lose weight so fast with just changing things now nope since 50 it is downhill with that. I hope your appointment and dinner with your mom go great, have fun!

Lynne Losing power during the night stinks!! I think Brian wishes he could use that excuse more for waking up late...Glad your heat works good stay warm and enjoy your tea!

Mac glad to see you post! The up and down weather can make you feel blah so stay comfortable and I hope you feel good. 

Sue Thursday matinee with friends sounds nice. I hope you enjoy your movie this week. I use my crock pot for a few dishes but will have to try the other when in a hurry. 

Keishashadow I hope your foot feels better from the shot. I have heard they could be quite painful. I hope the warmer weather keeps up for you.

The teens are off today so.... we are going to have a room cleaning meeting. I suggested they do their chores and homework before dinner so that we can do some family stuff tonight. It is hard to have everyone here at night now. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie, glad Liv has a new friend......it’s tough at any age with friends sometimes......hope they remain friends.....hope your weather improves too.......yep, anything is better than snow.......

Yes, I like that fascinator......I have a few of them in different colours and a large selection of hats......usually weddings are pretty fancy here, but this one is in a hotel with the service, dinner and reception all in the one place and a little low key, think there’s around 100 people.....usually it’s the church followed by reception in a hotel...... but it’ll be lovely, looking forward to it a lot......


Rain has stopped and it’s just cold now......glass of Chardonnay in hand........dry January has apparently turned into soaking wet February........ I blame one of my friends tonight.......she popped in to say hello earlier with her husband and she insisted on a glass of wine.........well, had to join her.....

Thirsty Thursday is here........


----------



## Monykalyn

Bobbie-so sorry about the kitty! 
Patty your countdown is so close!
Busy week-and Mother Nature in Missouri apparently decided to get drunk last night-we had simultaneously: flood watch, severe thunderstorm warning/watch (complete with hail), tornado warning (at 1130pm!!!) and winter weather advisory (freezing rain/sleet). Was dead asleep when tornado sirens went off. 34 degree difference in temps in less than 24 hours-snow/flurries all day. Huge difference from weekend-I was barefoot  running around outside Sunday!! It is also Chili cook off month-and have spent 20 hours since the weekend on volunteer stuff, 8 hours commute time, 32 hours work, 3 hours soccer stuff...no wonder I am tired. and event not til end of month...


keishashadow said:


> Kept me up most of the night with a fitfull sleep. Ah well, will sleep like a log for sure tonight! Caveman of a doctor lol


Ugh-hope it is worth it and feeling better now!


keishashadow said:


> Yes, that is it, fresh off the boat! Everyone on that show is perfectly cast, enjoy almost as much as Modern Family. I watch few comedies but they always perk me up when feeling a bit down.


 Yes! 2 of the best shows! Also enjoy blackish 



schumigirl said:


> I have a dress........


 Woot!!! 



schumigirl said:


> the fascinator





schumigirl said:


> Patty, aren’t fascinators a thing in America??


ah yes-the fascinators...we have an event called Derby Days where we raise money for HOPE (help overcome Pediatric Emergencies)-held in an arena on horse farm (show horses for dressage events) and one of the events is a derby hat contest-fascinators can be included. I have a couple fascinators and derby hats as well.  I think the Kentucky Derby is about only time you really see the hats/fascinators on this side of pond. Annnnd I just realized I have no life... I don't attend events, I volunteer...although I think I have more fun with the volunteering anyway.  Love your fascinator Schumi!


Sue M said:


> And if they knew DH was going away the question would be- so where are you ordering out from tonight? Lol.


 Exact opposite in our house! I am the picky one and like to experiment so I cook. When I am not home if the rest don't want leftovers its takeout. Tonight I decided to toss a roast in crockpot-kinda last minute. Was gonna do instant pot when I got home, but (wisely) decided I didn't want to mess with it this afternoon. Nothing like walking in door to dinner ready! Used up a venison roast-seem to do better in crockpot as they texture doesn't turn to mush cooking all day.  I do like my Instant pot though.



Sue M said:


> Ooooo I love Thomas’s English muffins!


 The things you learn! Always have a package of Thomas's muffins in freezer! Guess we take it for granted.



schumigirl said:


> I have a couple of friends who stalk Groupon for deals..


 I don't stalk-but there are some good deals once in a while. In Vegas we did a  buffett on crab leg night, including wine and beer with a Groupon for pretty cheap! 



macraven said:


> Hello homies


 Hi Mac!!  Good to "see" you!!



Lynne G said:


> Thankful this new heater seems to be working great


 Bet that is a relief after your troubles!

Nice to stay in tonight. Heavy flurries all day have now lead to coating of side streets and elevated areas. Middle had to go out to elementary school for their STEM night she is volunteering at, has done this a couple years now. She really enjoys it, and it is close. Took my 4-wheel SUV. Busy week so far with activities (kids and adults!)

I am hibernating this weekend-middle is traveling to state competition (school sponsored)
 for robotics, only one soccer game and no other obligations!
And since we are in it is happy hour at home: shirley temple for the boy, blackberry whiskey sour for hubs and cosmo for me.


----------



## macraven

_I'm so far behind in posting to everyone here and reply back to what they said, will just say tomorrow is a new day and will try to stay current here on Monday.

or Tuesday...lol...



Hope all have a good nights sleep and see you in the morning._


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK........I can’t even imagine living somewhere where tornado warnings go off!!! I guess you get used to it and it’s part of life......worst we have is the foghorns going off in the bay when we get a lot of fog roll in.

Volunteering is pretty darn fun too......we love when we can help out at church or village events....we don’t go to as many events now as we used to....but I do like to get dressed up and go to them and wear a fancy hat......

Like the sound of the cocktails........we’re having Old Cubans on Saturday night with friends......we have a boatload of average but very drinkable Prosecco,  so using mid range rum too......won’t use the really expensive stuff for that!!! One couple is heading to Cuba on Tuesday, hence the cocktail choice......lol.......

Hey Mac........hope your weather is decent over there......I know you’re used to warmer climes now.......I know even missing a day or two in here is hard to catch up as there can be a flurry of posts........



We have a storm front coming in from the West.....Storm Eric.......apparently it’s a thing to name storms the way America names Hurricanes........used to just be winter and windy. But, high winds are expected.....think we shouldn’t be as bad as the West Coast over here......hopefully......as it gets light I can see the sea is rough already......

4 weeks today till we leave for our overnight at the airport.........not that I count of course........

Few things to do this morning, then hibernate this afternoon and apart from friends coming for cocktails Saturday night, no real plans for the weekend........been so quiet recently on the social front.........

Have a great Friday............


----------



## macraven

_The weather channel company came up with naming storms 

It caught in big here

I used to remember all the Hurricane names but over the years their names kind of blend together for me

Was in Florida for two of the named storms and one time arrived in Orlando on the day the airport reopened 

_


----------



## Lynne G

Well hello from a very wet and almost balmy Friday morning.

Mac, it is a Friday!!!

Woot, Friday.  Long week for me.  Glad to have a weekend coming up.

Oh, and forgot to say, really like that fascinator, Schumi.  

Bobbie, nice Liv found a new friend.  Little one has changed friends over the years.  Some she realized too, not the kind of friend she thought she was.  Part of growing up.  

Little one is on a college visit today.  The front runner so far, as of now.  I hope she gets a warm and fuzzy that yep, this is the one.  Or else a definitive cross off the list.  

With that, tea is needed.  I will need a huge cup today.  It is going to be one of those days.  At least the rain ends later today, but then the cold arrives.  Hey, as long as not icy out or lots of snow.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> I am hibernating this weekend





schumigirl said:


> then hibernate this afternoon



I'll join the hibernation!! Going to be a cold one here!



macraven said:


> The weather channel company came up with naming storms
> 
> It caught in big here



 They'd need a name a day for our weather here!



Lynne G said:


> At least the rain ends later today, but then the cold arrives. Hey, as long as not icy out or lots of snow.



Cold front here, too!!

We have a high wind warning- winds are sustained at 35 mph and gusting at over 60mph!! Eek!! Cold and snow arrives today! Next week at this time we'll be waking up in Orlando! 

Happy TGIF all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I think I am almost ready to rejoin the living. Thankfully I've just had a cold and not the flu, but I just haven't felt like doing much of anything this past week. It has been an interesting week. The state of Virginia is in a bit of a mess right now.  Locally we had an incident at B's school this week. A group of idiotic students decided to do something stupid and offensive. It was posted to social media and now the school is under criticism for the actions of a few. B is very upset about it. 

I am so far behind right now, I won't even try to catch up, but I did want to say to Bobbie that I am so sorry to hear about the kitty. I hope Liv is doing okay. 

Speaking of kitties, I need to take Caspian to the vet today to have his nails trimmed. Since it is such an ordeal to get I'm into the carrie the vet have me some medication to calm him down. Right now he is sitting on the computer desk staring at my fingers. 

I have a bit of a dilemma going on right now. B wants to invite a certain boy to the prom. She's had a crush on him for a couple of years, but he doesn't seem interested in her. They go to different schools, so she doesn't see him very often. I also learned from the mother of one of B's friends that a boy from school plans to ask her to the prom sometime next week. I think the idea is that a small group of friends will be going together. I don't think the first boy will say yes, but I could be wrong. If the first boy says yes, then I feel bad for the second boy knowing that he is planning some sort of "prom-posal". I don't want to say anything to B about the second boy because I don't want to spoil the surprise. I also don't want to say anything just incase he changes his mind and decides not to ask her.  I really wish B's friend's mom hadn't said anything to me.  We're going to go out and start looking for a prom dress tomorrow.  I hate to shop before she has a confirmed date, but if we don't do it this weekend we will have to wait for March and I think that may be cutting it a bit close.


----------



## macraven

_Charade. 
It is so much easier raising kids when they are littles
When they are little, they step on our toes
When they are older, they step on our hearts
Once they get to be about 11 or 12, they try to think on their own 

By teen years, it’s an emotional up and down for them and the parents 

Hopefully the one boy in her class friend group will ask her to the prom and she will say yes

Since you got a heads up from that boys mother, makes it hard for you as you let her make the important decisions for her social life

I’m sure it will work out fine and all will be happy for the prom 

Good luck cat herding today
Hardest part is getting them to take the meds to relax them

and then getting them into the carrier
After that it is a piece of cake
_


----------



## pattyw

Charade- Hope Caspian does ok at the vet! I'm sure it will all work out with B and her prom date!  Teens and dating is always hard! 

Mac- wise words!


----------



## Charade67

Back from the vet. Caspian did great. He will be super mellow for a while until this medication wears off. 

B may or may not see boy 1 tonight. He is in a musical production we are going to tonight. She is hoping to talk to him after the show. I don't know much about boy 2. I know his name, his dad teaches geometry at their school, and he is in the ROTC program. I looked him up in the yearbook and he looks like a decent kid. He, B, and B's friend Sarah had a class together last year and eat lunch together this year. Sarah's mom is the one who clued me into all of this. 

We are having a really nice day today except for the wind. Tomorrow it is supposed to be back down in the 40s and they are talking the possibility of "winter weather" Monday and Tuesday. I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## Sue M

Happy TGIF day all!  Yesterday saw The Upside, loved it. Today is haircut day yay!  We’ve been looking for a furnace tune up person, now husband thinks we should get a new one when I told him ours was 30 yrs old.  Why did I mention it to him, ugh. I can think of way more fun things to spend that kind of money on!  Sheesh. 
The weather report is for snow today. I don’t think much though. We’ll see I guess. 
Husband made pancakes and eggs for breakfast this morning. 

Schumi love the Fascintor! I love hats, wish they looked better on me lol. I think the broad brim hat I use on the beach looks ok on me.  

Lynne it’s such a pain running around resetting everything. And every time I have to reset the stove I have to look it up because I forget how to get it to am or pm, lol. Glad your power wasn’t out long. I hope ours stays on, weather forecast says high winds tonight. 
What heater did you end up with?  Now that apparently we’re looking!

Mac   I can’t wait for sunny skies and warm weather.  I’ve been lucky dodging hurricanes during our Florida trips. Did get stuck in Tropical Storm Fay years ago during a Universal trip. Lasted for days. More recently I was in Ft. Lauderdale flying to LAX and missed hurricane by 2 days. Gas and grocery stores were nuts. I ended up waiting an hour on gas queue to fill up rental to return to airport. 

Pattyw yikes be careful of that ice. No fun walking or driving on it. 

Bobbie oh those teen years  sometimes I felt I was walking thru a mine field. But I survived both daughters, lol. 

Monykalyn yikes. Tornados are so scary. What do you do?  Do you have a tornado shelter? So glad we don’t have them here, just have to worry about quakes!
 Roast sounds good. I think we may have one on the weekend. 

Charade glad you’re in the land of the living!  Good luck with B’s prom dilemma.  So much fun shopping for dresses!  Here the girls go to Prom with or without dates. They usually just go in groups. But I don’t think senior prom is as big of a deal here as it is in the US.
Glad kitty did well at the vet!

Off to salon!  Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- yay Caspian has groomed nails!

Sue- Hope you don't get much snow! Enjoy your salon appointment!!

Joe and I are going out for a fish fry tonight! Tomorrow we kick into pre-vacation cleaning and laundry mode!! Busy weekend ahead!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, hibernators of the planet unite!!!

And yes, Teen years can be fun........I think we escaped well......Kyle was an absolute treasure.......seeing what other parents went through during those touchy years, we counted ourselves very lucky with him.......still waiting on the terrible teen phase to hit him......bit late now.....thankfully!!! We were very lucky.....

Wild and woolly here again......70mph winds and heavy rain to come again tonight.......and tomorrow has to be worse before it gets snowy and icy again with -4.......don’t plan to go out tomorrow.......


Sue, thanks,......I love that one!! I’m sure you look lovely in the hat you speak of....I have one of those I take with me to Orlando.......ideal......

Hurricane has only affected our trips once, when we were on our birthday/25th anniversary/retirement trip.......Irma held us in NYC for two extra days.......not the worst thing to happen I suppose......



Chardonnay again tonight.......just a small glass.........


----------



## Lynne G

Sue we went with Bryant.  Not sure which model.  Yeah, more than most of our vacations costs.  Worse, AC is going to cost just as much or slightly more.  Ugh.  We need a breather, with taxes also in the mix this Spring. 

Glad to hear cat visit went well Charade. 

Yum dinner Patty, as long as the fish has no fish taste or smell.  Can you tell I am not a fish eating fan? Not a fan of most of what is eaten from the sea. 

Headache, so drugs and laying down.  We too have a brisk wind now, mostly sunny afternoon, with the temps falling each hour.  To be in low 20’s overnight.  And yep, chance of snow Monday morning and more later next week. 

Enjoy your Friday evening.  I think little one is close to saying yes.  More paperwork for her, another two or more scholarships up for grabs.


----------



## Robo56

Howdy Sans family 



Been busy here. Catching up on some much needed things in the office.

Hubby and I went out today to decide on some plants for plant beds in front of house. Our yard guy will be here tomorrow to plant them.

Weather has been great past few days. It was 80 here today. Sending some Florida sunshine to all who need it 

Keisha hope the feet feel better after your shots......Yep....sounds like going back to the wife Doc for the shots is the way to go after her Hubbys shots were painful. I think giving injections takes some finesse some have it some don’t. Feel better soon 

Schumi nice fascinator.....It looks good on you....I looked up some pictures of fascinators. They looked very similar  to some of the creations that hubbys Aunties made. They owned a hat shop back in the 40’s. They did beautiful work. When we broke down my mother in laws house she had about 30 of them wrapped in tissue in the original boxes and they were gorgeous. My mother in law said back then you did not leave your house without nice dress, hat, gloves, matching heels and pocketbook.

Bobbie sorry to hear about the loss of one of your cats.  

Pattyw you will be in the sunshine soon

Lynne, Mac, Sue, Charade, and all the Sans family.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Headache, so drugs and laying down.



Feel better Lynne ....sending mummy dust your way.


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh Charade I hope the prom thing works out for B.


Sue M said:


> Monykalyn yikes. Tornados are so scary. What do you do? Do you have a tornado shelter?


Well the joke meme going around today is "I survived the ice-nado of 2019". We do have a tornado shelter/room in basement-rebar concrete wall with steel door. We use it for storage most of time. We have a walkout lower level so just 2 sides are above grade. Luckily the way our house faces-our side yard where chicken coop is located is usually the more sheltered side. Although when we have "backward" storms the kids have been known to bring the girls inside.

Very cold here today, although sunny. Patty I was ready for spring at end of last fall LOL-I despise winter.
I need to a salon appointment too to cover the "sparkles". Done very early today, if I'd know I was going to be done at noon I'd have planned for it.

Lynne hope the tea does the trick! And the kiddo gets her college choice. We just paid for 3 college classes for middle kid for her dual enrollment-best thing going as it is at a discount to the high schoolers and get the credit. Oldest graduated with 29 college hours that all transferred to University of Arkansas.

Speaking of older one-2 of the 4 summer internships she applied for she didn't get. Said those were the most competitive  so not surprised, Hawaii and ?Montana? still in running.

Hey to all the other lurking SANS peeps! Gotta run the kiddo to school for her robotics trip!


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Charade- yay Caspian has groomed nails!
> 
> Sue- Hope you don't get much snow! Enjoy your salon appointment!!
> 
> Joe and I are going out for a fish fry tonight! Tomorrow we kick into pre-vacation cleaning and laundry mode!! Busy weekend ahead!


Fish Fry sounds great!  No snow yet and it’s 1:30. I don’t think these forecasts are totally accurate!  Hair cut done!  I’ve been going to him for years. He always does a good job. Made my pre vacay appt too!



Lynne G said:


> Sue we went with Bryant.  Not sure which model.  Yeah, more than most of our vacations costs.  Worse, AC is going to cost just as much or slightly more.  Ugh.  We need a breather, with taxes also in the mix this Spring.
> 
> Glad to hear cat visit went well Charade.
> 
> Yum dinner Patty, as long as the fish has no fish taste or smell.  Can you tell I am not a fish eating fan? Not a fan of most of what is eaten from the sea.
> 
> Headache, so drugs and laying down.  We too have a brisk wind now, mostly sunny afternoon, with the temps falling each hour.  To be in low 20’s overnight.  And yep, chance of snow Monday morning and more later next week.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday evening.  I think little one is close to saying yes.  More paperwork for her, another two or more scholarships up for grabs.


Yay for scholarships!  Such an exciting time. I’m glad my tuition days are almost over!  Youngest went for a 2 yr diploma programme in Youth Justice, worked a few years then went back for Bachelors of Social Work which she finishes in April. Reason for our Universal trip!  So I thought done!  Yes!  Not so fast. She tells me a couple of weeks ago if she takes 3 more classes she can also get a diploma in Criminology. So guess I’m on the hook for 3 more courses!  
I’ve heard of Bryant. Husband said something about adding a heat pump? That isn’t exactly AC, but keeps house cool in summer. We never used to have blazing hot summers for prolonged periods. Houses here just never had AC. But the past 5 yrs the heat in summer is in high 80s-90. And fires. Climate change is happening. 
Need to do some research. 



Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> View attachment 381332
> 
> Been busy here. Catching up on some much needed things in the office.
> 
> Hubby and I went out today to decide on some plants for plant beds in front of house. Our yard guy will be here tomorrow to plant them.
> 
> Weather has been great past few days. It was 80 here today. Sending some Florida sunshine to all who need it
> 
> Keisha hope the feet feel better after your shots......Yep....sounds like going back to the wife Doc for the shots is the way to go after her Hubbys shots were painful. I think giving injections takes some finesse some have it some don’t. Feel better soon
> 
> Schumi nice fascinator.....It looks good on you....I looked up some pictures of fascinators. They looked very similar  to some of the creations that hubbys Aunties made. They owned a hat shop back in the 40’s. They did beautiful work. When we broke down my mother in laws house she had about 30 of them wrapped in tissue in the original boxes and they were gorgeous. My mother in law said back then you did not leave your house without nice dress, hat, gloves, matching heels and pocketbook.
> 
> Bobbie sorry to hear about the loss of one of your cats.
> 
> Pattyw you will be in the sunshine soon
> 
> Lynne, Mac, Sue, Charade, and all the Sans family.


Do you still have those hats? My great grandparents owned a hat shop back in the day!  Lake be the dog in ducky booties!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Yes, hibernators of the planet unite!!!
> 
> And yes, Teen years can be fun........I think we escaped well......Kyle was an absolute treasure.......seeing what other parents went through during those touchy years, we counted ourselves very lucky with him.......still waiting on the terrible teen phase to hit him......bit late now.....thankfully!!! We were very lucky.....
> 
> Wild and woolly here again......70mph winds and heavy rain to come again tonight.......and tomorrow has to be worse before it gets snowy and icy again with -4.......don’t plan to go out tomorrow.......
> 
> 
> Sue, thanks,......I love that one!! I’m sure you look lovely in the hat you speak of....I have one of those I take with me to Orlando.......ideal......
> 
> Hurricane has only affected our trips once, when we were on our birthday/25th anniversary/retirement trip.......Irma held us in NYC for two extra days.......not the worst thing to happen I suppose......
> 
> 
> 
> Chardonnay again tonight.......just a small glass.........


The high winds and snow haven’t materialized yet. Don’t know if they will. Good day for you to batten down the hatches sounds like!  Maybe with a hot rum lol. 
I think girls are harder with the teenage years. I’ve been lucky with my girls.  Just the usual teenage female dramas. Nothing awful. My youngest had a friend since grade school, and they were friends one week and the next who knows!  But their friendship survived and they’re still friends today. 

Whenever I go to Florida in August/Sept I always get extra trip interruption insurance. Just in case.  Irma is the one I dodged last. We were scheduled to fly out of Ft. Lauderdale to LAX 2 days before it hit. People were going crazy. Costco ran out of water!  I was on an hour long gas queue when a woman tried to cut in!  I thought there’d be blood shed. She finally backed down.  For Katrina we flew out a few hours before it passed thru Florida.  Fay we were trapped in, but it was downgraded to tropical storm. Rain never ended. The lockers at Universal were finger print operated and weren’t working, everyone was so waterlogged, lol. 
All in all we’ve been very lucky.


----------



## Sue M

My banner of the day: David’s DVC!


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> Do you still have those hats? My great grandparents owned a hat shop back in the day! Lake be the dog in ducky booties!



Daughter and niece have them. They were wrapped nicely in the original large hat boxes. The artistry that went to making these were something. I wish I would have known about them before Hubbys Aunt Evy died as she was one of the owners of the hat shop along with her sister Francis. Francis passes away when she was 29. Would have been interesting to know which Aunt created the hats. I saw pics of both of them along with my mother in law
(3 sisters) and they all looked liked Vogue models when they were young.

I’am so glad I don’t have to dress up to go out.......I can remember my mom in the 60’s with color coordinated dresses, handbags and heels.


----------



## schumigirl

I have Top Migraine and List of Scam.......can’t see anything else........it’s all very well saying install an ad blocker the way some have suggested on the CB, but this is a Dis issue.......free or not they shouldn’t be putting it on there......

Oh wow you have been caught in some storms Sue.......and the lady who bumped in front of you....wow!! We see on the news when America is braced for things like that and some folks go crazy......most like you are reasonable and wait in line......but those that lose it.....scary!!

We wouldn’t ever dream of coming to America without massive amounts of travel insurance........it’s expensive for us Brits, but wouldn’t be without it.....it’s just not worth it.....medical costs alone are scary!

I agree, I think girls are generally harder the boys........I know I was awful as a teen for a while........but, I think I turned out alright and a decent human being.....although some will disagree of course........but who cares about them.........

MonyK......hope it doesn’t get too cold for you.....have a great weekend.......

Robo, how lovely to have those images of your husbands aunts work........glad there are still some around......oh I love getting dressed up to go out at times........most of the time we’re very casual at gatherings and events......but every now and again getting really dressed up is fun......although can’t imagine co-ordinating everything like that the way the previous generation did........thank goodness things change.........


Almost bedtime here........watching the end of a Bond film.......background really.......

Rain is heavy outside, although I love laying in bed listening to the rain bouncing hard outside.........will definitely be doing that tonight........

Enjoy the rest of your Friday gals and guys..........


----------



## keishashadow

I think i cracked the banner issue that has been preventing me from posting when multi quoting.  Try it 3 times and it goes away, briefly, long enough to hit reply on ipad.  Talk about jumping thru hoops eek

One of those tech days, can’t get yahoo mail to load on ipad either. Perhaps it’s me lol

Spent day with one of my DS in ER yesterday, all turned out pretty well thankfully.  Decided to cancel tonight at the resort & head out tomorrow for just an overnight.  GD not scheduled until 8 am on sunday for her competition.  Only complaint I have is that casino doesn’t have non smoking areas.  Will come home reeking of it.  

GD moves up to middle school next year (grade 4).  Tonight rather bittersweet, her last Daddy-Daughter dance.    Such a nice tradition in their school district. No mom’s allowed lol



Lynne G said:


> Oh I think we have fascinators, but since the royal weddings, the word has begun to be tossed around again here.  We tend to only see them in nice weather, like summer weddings and such.  I hate hats, in general, so no fancy one for me.
> 
> I'm above freezing too, though not as nice as day as yesterday was.  Rain to come around dinner time.  Hoping for not a wet commute home.
> 
> Yep, Bimbo gets a chuckle from us too, when they came into town.  And best yet, their name is front and center of our City's soccer team.  Lots of comments when that sponsor was revealed.
> 
> Sigh, this afternoon is crawling.  I'd liked to be curled up, watching my ipad.  Think noodles for dinner.  Pasta is a favorite of little one, and a box just about feeds all.  Easy for me to, one pot, and I think we have some red sauce left over.  At least I think that is my plan.  We had the chicken tacos yesterday. They were good.  But, after DH got home last night, nothing left.  Oh well, I won't count on any pasta being left over either.



I have never seen a person in RL sporting a fascination.  Can count on one hand the times i’ve seen them worn at summer wedding/garden parties.  Many those of us old enough who had to wear head coverings in church before they changed the rules never looked back once they tossed that rule.  As a kid once hid my church hat, thinking I’d get a pass.   she grabbed a crocheted doiley, bobby-pinned it on my head...then turned and gave me a steely look & said to start walking.  Couldn’t get anything past her lol



schumigirl said:


> I love hats Lynne.....I’d wear one all the time.......fascinators are incredibly popular over here at weddings winter or summer.....ideal as an alternative to hats for folks that don’t like them. One group of friends I have enjoys a “ladies luncheon” once a year in a lovely hotel restaurant and we all wear fascinators and nice dresses......haven’t done that for two years now though......time to rethink that.......got to love a get together especially a nice dressy up one.....
> 
> I’ve noticed you mentioned noodles and then said pasta.......we only call noodles, noodles when they are in a stir fry like with Chinese dishes, chow mein and such.....but never heard any pasta called noodles over here.........I love all the differences in our language........



Do they have the red hat society in the UK?  Concept always sorta creeped me out.   Only time i plop a hat on is when i’m shoveling snow or fishing/in amusement park & then it’s a bucket hat or baseball cap.



schumigirl said:


> lol......that`s funny!!! But take away is always nice......Tom doesn't cook an awful lot, he can cook as he had his own home for a few years before we met, but I prefer to do it as I love cooking.....now he says he`s out of practice...he does make a fabulous home made southern fried chicken that him and Kyle usually have when I`m having something with fresh ginger or a dish they don't like...….
> 
> Those boots always look cosy….and warm!!! I have a pair of purple fluffy slippers that come up over the ankle and are boot style....they aren't the prettiest but my goodness they are warm!!
> 
> Yes, I got that banner and half an advert for some other things......very annoying. We shouldn't have to install ad blockers...this is the only site that does that for me....
> 
> Some folks don't like hats....my sister doesn't suit one....she really doesn't....but honestly, I adore hats and any fancy occasion I`m there.....but this wedding I think I fancy one of my fascinators......this is the one.....



They obviously suit you, takes a certain panache to pull that off.  I have issues with a headband.



Lynne G said:


> A very overcast morning to start this Thursday.
> 
> Some time overnight we had lost power, long enough, we had to reset some electronic items.  Annoying.  Started with DH saying the bed clock is blinking.  Checked my watch, yep 4:25.  Normally, the alarm goes off at 4:30.  Not sure why I set an alarm. LOL
> 
> With that, tea is needed.  Drink up, stay warm, stay dry, and enjoy your Thursday.



That is irritating, you don’t realize how many clocks attached to things.  I do love when ‘things’ manage to update themselves to DST



pattyw said:


> I don't think they're too popular. Seems even wedding attire for guests has gone more casual!  I can't wear hats- even baseball caps. I look horrible in any kind of hat and it gives me "hat head"
> 
> 
> 
> I could use that advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon sounds lovely! Vanilla yogurt with granola and honey at my desk will have to do!
> 
> Icy here today! The above freezing temps brought rain, but when the temps dropped it's now ice!!! Yuk!!
> 
> Short work day- taking my mom to her salon appointment and dinner later! Italian or Chinese??? Hmm...
> 
> Happy Thursday all!!
> 
> How I wish this were my view right now!



I’m with you on hat head w/BB cap.  For some reason find them stifling hot too.  



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Patty....I do like that one as it isn't too fussy....this isn't going to be an overly fussy wedding...so that one is perfect...….I do hear you on the baseball caps.....I wear one, well, we all wear them as our scalps burn so easy and it`s a have to really....but oh my some times I`ve taken it off for pictures and I look bloomin awful .…..but preferable to burning...…
> 
> Have a nice time with your mum and enjoy whichever delicacy you decide on for dinner...…
> 
> 
> 
> Although sun is out, I`ve just been out to pay the window cleaner and it is freezing!!! I`m surprised he can do the windows as he can barely move his arms with all the jackets he`s wearing and it`s so open up here...…just took him out a mug of coffee and he was glad of it today....
> 
> Spicy BBQ chicken for dinner tonight......not sure what to have with it...no maple syrup so used honey instead.....glad I won`t taste that in with everything else that's mixed through.....
> 
> Feels like Friday.


 i use sunscreen on me noggin.  The non greasy stuff. Awful place for a burn, easy to sneak up on you.  

Ever get the dreaded ear burn lol?



bobbie68 said:


> I hope everyone is settling into their Thursday good!
> 
> I just want to take a moment to thank all of you for the condolences for my . It is much appreciated.
> 
> The temps dropped a little bit and now we have some rain also. I think it is going to hover around high 30's low 40's. The rain should push out tomorrow then cloudy skies. I will take it over snow any day!
> 
> Liv is going through some friend change. Her best (girl) friend the last year turned out not to be who she thought. They had a falling out a few weeks ago and Liv has been a little sad. She did invite another girl over yesterday with her friend Alex. Charlie had to work. We know this girl from elementary and girl scouts. They had a nice time and I was glad. This girl had heard about my broccoli and pasta dish and has been asking to try it. At 5:00 last night I am at the store buying the stuff. I made it and it came out good.  Tonight ?
> 
> Schumi I like your hat, that looks so pretty. I agree that weddings here are more casual these days and don't see accessories like that. I am sure it looks nice with your dress. I hope it warms up!
> 
> Patty we are on a yogurt kick here. Trying to do some healthy breakfast options. I do good for a couple of days then regress. I use to lose weight so fast with just changing things now nope since 50 it is downhill with that. I hope your appointment and dinner with your mom go great, have fun!
> 
> Lynne Losing power during the night stinks!! I think Brian wishes he could use that excuse more for waking up late...Glad your heat works good stay warm and enjoy your tea!
> 
> Mac glad to see you post! The up and down weather can make you feel blah so stay comfortable and I hope you feel good.
> 
> Sue Thursday matinee with friends sounds nice. I hope you enjoy your movie this week. I use my crock pot for a few dishes but will have to try the other when in a hurry.
> 
> Keishashadow I hope your foot feels better from the shot. I have heard they could be quite painful. I hope the warmer weather keeps up for you.
> 
> The teens are off today so.... we are going to have a room cleaning meeting. I suggested they do their chores and homework before dinner so that we can do some family stuff tonight. It is hard to have everyone here at night now. I hope everyone has a great day!



Honestly, I’ve never really complained re the steroid shots in feet. Quick owie worth it for the relief.  This time totally different.  The electrical like sensations have lessened - yea!

Hard to watch kids go thru the friend groups.  If she finds a life long one, she will be blessed.



Monykalyn said:


> Bobbie-so sorry about the kitty!
> Patty your countdown is so close!
> Busy week-and Mother Nature in Missouri apparently decided to get drunk last night-we had simultaneously: flood watch, severe thunderstorm warning/watch (complete with hail), tornado warning (at 1130pm!!!) and winter weather advisory (freezing rain/sleet). Was dead asleep when tornado sirens went off. 34 degree difference in temps in less than 24 hours-snow/flurries all day. Huge difference from weekend-I was barefoot  running around outside Sunday!! It is also Chili cook off month-and have spent 20 hours since the weekend on volunteer stuff, 8 hours commute time, 32 hours work, 3 hours soccer stuff...no wonder I am tired. and event not til end of month...
> 
> Ugh-hope it is worth it and feeling better now!
> Yes! 2 of the best shows! Also enjoy blackish
> 
> Woot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes-the fascinators...we have an event called Derby Days where we raise money for HOPE (help overcome Pediatric Emergencies)-held in an arena on horse farm (show horses for dressage events) and one of the events is a derby hat contest-fascinators can be included. I have a couple fascinators and derby hats as well.  I think the Kentucky Derby is about only time you really see the hats/fascinators on this side of pond. Annnnd I just realized I have no life... I don't attend events, I volunteer...although I think I have more fun with the volunteering anyway.  Love your fascinator Schumi!
> Exact opposite in our house! I am the picky one and like to experiment so I cook. When I am not home if the rest don't want leftovers its takeout. Tonight I decided to toss a roast in crockpot-kinda last minute. Was gonna do instant pot when I got home, but (wisely) decided I didn't want to mess with it this afternoon. Nothing like walking in door to dinner ready! Used up a venison roast-seem to do better in crockpot as they texture doesn't turn to mush cooking all day.  I do like my Instant pot though.
> 
> The things you learn! Always have a package of Thomas's muffins in freezer! Guess we take it for granted.
> 
> I don't stalk-but there are some good deals once in a while. In Vegas we did a  buffett on crab leg night, including wine and beer with a Groupon for pretty cheap!
> 
> Hi Mac!!  Good to "see" you!!
> 
> Bet that is a relief after your troubles!
> 
> Nice to stay in tonight. Heavy flurries all day have now lead to coating of side streets and elevated areas. Middle had to go out to elementary school for their STEM night she is volunteering at, has done this a couple years now. She really enjoys it, and it is close. Took my 4-wheel SUV. Busy week so far with activities (kids and adults!)
> 
> I am hibernating this weekend-middle is traveling to state competition (school sponsored)
> for robotics, only one soccer game and no other obligations!
> And since we are in it is happy hour at home: shirley temple for the boy, blackberry whiskey sour for hubs and cosmo for me.



Mother Nature got quite turned up in your neck of woods!  Nothing quite like those vegas buffets, yum.  Will say we were sorely disappointed with our last outing @ bellagio’s dinner offering.  



macraven said:


> _The weather channel company came up with naming storms
> 
> It caught in big here
> 
> I used to remember all the Hurricane names but over the years their names kind of blend together for me
> 
> Was in Florida for two of the named storms and one time arrived in Orlando on the day the airport reopened
> _


. Seems like they roll out a new name everytime it rains.  



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I think I am almost ready to rejoin the living. Thankfully I've just had a cold and not the flu, but I just haven't felt like doing much of anything this past week. It has been an interesting week. The state of Virginia is in a bit of a mess right now.  Locally we had an incident at B's school this week. A group of idiotic students decided to do something stupid and offensive. It was posted to social media and now the school is under criticism for the actions of a few. B is very upset about it.
> 
> I am so far behind right now, I won't even try to catch up, but I did want to say to Bobbie that I am so sorry to hear about the kitty. I hope Liv is doing okay.
> 
> Speaking of kitties, I need to take Caspian to the vet today to have his nails trimmed. Since it is such an ordeal to get I'm into the carrie the vet have me some medication to calm him down. Right now he is sitting on the computer desk staring at my fingers.
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma going on right now. B wants to invite a certain boy to the prom. She's had a crush on him for a couple of years, but he doesn't seem interested in her. They go to different schools, so she doesn't see him very often. I also learned from the mother of one of B's friends that a boy from school plans to ask her to the prom sometime next week. I think the idea is that a small group of friends will be going together. I don't think the first boy will say yes, but I could be wrong. If the first boy says yes, then I feel bad for the second boy knowing that he is planning some sort of "prom-posal". I don't want to say anything to B about the second boy because I don't want to spoil the surprise. I also don't want to say anything just incase he changes his mind and decides not to ask her.  I really wish B's friend's mom hadn't said anything to me.  We're going to go out and start looking for a prom dress tomorrow.  I hate to shop before she has a confirmed date, but if we don't do it this weekend we will have to wait for March and I think that may be cutting it a bit close.



Would this be your DD’s first prom. That’s a bold move & sure shows she has confidence.  Don’t believe it’s common here for the girl to initiate usually, unless it is the group going as friends thing or an established couple going to different schools.  Here’s hoping it all works out and she has a swell time!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> View attachment 381332
> 
> Been busy here. Catching up on some much needed things in the office.
> 
> Hubby and I went out today to decide on some plants for plant beds in front of house. Our yard guy will be here tomorrow to plant them.
> 
> Weather has been great past few days. It was 80 here today. Sending some Florida sunshine to all who
> 
> Lynne, Mac, Sue, Charade, and all the Sans family.




_I just read that statement and thought you were talking about Indiana was 80 today and I was like wow.....that’s an area where I should live I until
I read the entire sentence

You have two homes but the good weather house is located in sunny Florida 

Duh me........lol_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Well, part of the prom dilemma has been postponed. The boy that B was going to ask was in the musical that we went to see tonight. DH advised her not to corner the guy after the show and ask him to prom. He said it really wasn’t the time or place to do so. I really think it would be better if she went with the boy from school and her other friends.



Sue M said:


> We’ve been looking for a furnace tune up person, now husband thinks we should get a new one when I told him ours was 30 yrs old.  Why did I mention it to him, ugh. I can think of way more fun things to spend that kind of money on! Sheesh.


 I hate spending lots of money on stuff like that even though it’s a necessity. I think our next high home expense will either be new flooring or a new roof.



schumigirl said:


> And yes, Teen years can be fun........I think we escaped well......Kyle was an absolute treasure.......seeing what other parents went through during those touchy years, we counted ourselves very lucky with him.......still waiting on the terrible teen phase to hit him......bit late now.....thankfully!!! We were very lucky.....


 We have been fortunate. B has been a pretty good kid so far. When I see the things other people have had to go through with their teens I count myself very lucky. 



Lynne G said:


> Headache, so drugs and laying down. We too have a brisk wind now, mostly sunny afternoon, with the temps falling each hour. To be in low 20’s overnight. And yep, chance of snow Monday morning and more later next week.


Hope you are feeling better by now. I think we have the possibility of some snow next week too.



Monykalyn said:


> Oldest graduated with 29 college hours that all transferred to University of Arkansas.


 Wow, that’s impressive. B will have 12 college hours when she graduates. 



Robo56 said:


> I’am so glad I don’t have to dress up to go out.......I can remember my mom in the 60’s with color coordinated dresses, handbags and heels.


 I can remember my mom would always match her handbag and shoes. I currently own only one bag. I don’t care if it matches anything.



keishashadow said:


> Spent day with one of my DS in ER yesterday, all turned out pretty well thankfully.


 Glad everything is okay.



keishashadow said:


> GD moves up to middle school next year (grade 4). Tonight rather bittersweet, her last Daddy-Daughter dance. Such a nice tradition in their school district. No mom’s allowed lol


 WHat grades do the middle school cover? Everywhere I have lived middle school has been 6th to 8th grades.



keishashadow said:


> Would this be your DD’s first prom. That’s a bold move & sure shows she has confidence. Don’t believe it’s common here for the girl to initiate usually, unless it is the group going as friends thing or an established couple going to different schools. Here’s hoping it all works out and she has a swell time!


 She went to prom last year, but didn’t have a date. She just met up with some friends there. She is totally unlike me when it comes to school dances. They are very important to her. I didn’t care for them at all. I would never have been brave enough to ask a guy or go to the dance by myself. 

Speaking of prom, I need to get some sleep so I can get up tomorrow and start the dreaded prom dress shopping. Please wish us luck.


----------



## macraven

_Nothing of interest on tv for me early morning 

Not even cartoons_


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I think i cracked the banner issue that has been preventing me from posting when multi quoting.  Try it 3 times and it goes away, briefly, long enough to hit reply on ipad.  Talk about jumping thru hoops eek
> 
> Spent day with one of my DS in ER yesterday, all turned out pretty well thankfully.  Decided to cancel tonight at the resort & head out tomorrow for just an overnight.  GD not scheduled until 8 am on sunday for her competition.  Only complaint I have is that casino doesn’t have non smoking areas.  Will come home reeking of it.
> 
> GD moves up to middle school next year (grade 4).  Tonight rather bittersweet, her last Daddy-Daughter dance.    Such a nice tradition in their school district. No mom’s allowed lol
> 
> I have never seen a person in RL sporting a fascination.  Can count on one hand the times i’ve seen them worn at summer wedding/garden parties.  Many those of us old enough who had to wear head coverings in church before they changed the rules never looked back once they tossed that rule.  As a kid once hid my church hat, thinking I’d get a pass.   she grabbed a crocheted doiley, bobby-pinned it on my head...then turned and gave me a steely look & said to start walking.  Couldn’t get anything past her lol
> 
> Do they have the red hat society in the UK?  Concept always sorta creeped me out.   Only time i plop a hat on is when i’m shoveling snow or fishing/in amusement park & then it’s a bucket hat or baseball cap.
> 
> They obviously suit you, takes a certain panache to pull that off.  I have issues with a headband.
> 
> I’m with you on hat head w/BB cap.  For some reason find them stifling hot too.
> 
> i use sunscreen on me noggin.  The non greasy stuff. Awful place for a burn, easy to sneak up on you.
> 
> Ever get the dreaded ear burn lol?




Good wishes for DS as always...….and have a fabulous weekend watching GD.....oh I`d struggle with that....smoking makes me feel so queezy and the smell.....yuk!!! We went to a race meeting once where we were supposed to be in the VIP enclosure....no smoking in there.....there had been a water leak so we were told we`d just have to stand with the crowds.....er no....everyone was smoking so we all (group of 10) left and got our money back.....cannot abide the smell....and it gets everywhere!!! But.....have fun 

They are incredibly popular over here....at all sorts of fancy events and weddings...probably more so than hats now....oh that's funny with the doily....lol...…

Now don't judge me...…. but.....I do know of the Red Hat Society.....and I genuinely do know someone who is in it ......I loved the sound of purple dresses so asked about it......but.....no.....just no......not for me. I do like their attitude of fifty and fabulous though  ....but don't need a society to tell me that!!! Very odd concept.....I just realised I don't have a red fancy hat...….nor green....but I never or very rarely wear green anyway.....but I do like red. 

I agree baseball caps are dreadful.....make you hot and sweaty.....but tried the sunscreen spray and didn't work....had terrible headache with the sun on my head for a few hours.....so messed up hair and looking grungy is preferable to that.....I wish I could get away with it......never had ear burn...ouchy!!!! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Well, part of the prom dilemma has been postponed. The boy that B was going to ask was in the musical that we went to see tonight. DH advised her not to corner the guy after the show and ask him to prom. He said it really wasn’t the time or place to do so. I really think it would be better if she went with the boy from school and her other friends.
> 
> We have been fortunate. B has been a pretty good kid so far. When I see the things other people have had to go through with their teens I count myself very lucky.
> 
> I can remember my mom would always match her handbag and shoes. I currently own only one bag. I don’t care if it matches anything.
> 
> She went to prom last year, but didn’t have a date. She just met up with some friends there. She is totally unlike me when it comes to school dances. They are very important to her. I didn’t care for them at all. I would never have been brave enough to ask a guy or go to the dance by myself.
> 
> Speaking of prom, I need to get some sleep so I can get up tomorrow and start the dreaded prom dress shopping. Please wish us luck.



Good luck with the shopping today.....I like to hear she was confident enough to go with a group of friends last year.....sounds quite a confident girl...…

Yes, I hear horror stories of some teens....glad we didn't have to deal with that.....

Oh I do love handbags.....I have horribly awkward feet for some shoes so don't have huge amounts of high shoes like I did in my 20`s, but I do collect handbags.....

I miss those days sometimes....the 80`s were so much fun with clothes, fashion and music.....couldn't imagine matching shoes with handbags though......that's a no. 

Have a lot of fun shopping......



macraven said:


> _Nothing of interest on tv for me early morning
> 
> Not even cartoons_



We ended up going out a walk this morning.....almost got blown out to sea.....it is incredibly windy but not as bad as they claimed....no storm. I think over the other side of the country is getting it worse....we do have beautiful sunshine right now. 

But came back in and Tom put the tv on in the kitchen as I was in there......think he spent 20 minutes going through all the hundreds and hundreds of channels we have.....nothing on. So we put on music. Hope you find something decent to watch as the day goes on...…..



So, have a few friends coming over for an early evening Cuban Cocktail......Cocktails are sorted......Old Cubans all round and wine or beer for those that don't like them...….

I hadn't planned to do food, only snack items, but since they`re coming so early....have decided to try some dishes.....shrimp in coconut sauce and a  ropa vieja…...not sure how authentic they`ll be   but I am kind of following a recipe for them.....there will be plenty of snacks.....just in case. 

Won`t be a late night......it`s really only a couple of hours they`ll be here.....four of them live over an hour away and they`re coming around 5pm...….should be gone by 8pm...sounds bad doesn't it!!! 

Everything is ready though....just need to reheat the meat and add the shrimp last minute....won`t reheat them. 

Lazy afternoon though...…

Hope you all have a great Saturday...…...


----------



## Charade67

I am awake way too early for a Saturday.

Schumi - I’m with you on the cigarette smoke. I can’t stand the smell and it gives me a headache. My father was a smoker, but Mom would never let him smoke inside the house. 

I think B is a little confident, but a lot stubborn. She made her mind up last year that she was going to go the prom no matter what. Once she gets an idea in her head it is really difficult to get her to change her mind. 

I haven’t had ropa vieja in ages. One of the few things I miss about Miami is the Cuban food. I think the closest Cuban restaurant to where I live is about an hour’s drive.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, ER visit.  Glad to hear all well with DS, Keisha.  

Not sure what got to me last night.  Headache made me nauseous. Kids went out to get pizza, since mom was asleep.  They woke me up to say food was here.  Took one look at the pizza, visited the bathroom, and went back to sleep.  Feeling better today, but feel worn out.  Hopefully it was a one day whatever issue.  May take a peek and see if any pizza left over.  Will start with a cup of tea, of course.  23 out when checked the temp.  Brr.  Sunny though.  Will see if little one wants zoo today or not.  Both are still asleep.  

MonyK, I have family in Oklahoma, said they live in Tornado Alley.  They too have been through tornadoes, and luckily have had little damage.  Scary when they happen.  Where I live, only a few low number tornado has been recorded.  Our bigger issues are nor’easters, and snow blizzards.  

Schumi’s Saturday sounds lovely.  

Robo, hope the pretty flowers spruce up your home today.  Would so like to see 80 on my thermometer today.  

Have a super sized Saturday, all.  

May even try to see the new LEGO movie this weekend.  Not sure if one or both of the kids want to go. 

Good Morning!   

Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Pizza for breakfast was common for us when the boys lived at home

(We would order more than needed knowing it was the champions of breakfast foods)

Hope you are much better today Lynne _


----------



## Charade67

B just tried on her first dress and I’m in sticker shock.


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome to adult dress sizes Charade. Sticker shock yep.


----------



## Charade67

In less than 3 hours we managed to find a dress, shoes, and jewelry. We are currently relaxing with Starbucks Frappuccinos.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Ever get the dreaded ear burn lol?



Yes! I pull my hair back a lot in the summer and I sometimes forget to sunscreen my ears! Ouch!



macraven said:


> Not even cartoons



No Bugs Bunny??? My favorite!!  I miss Boomerang channel.  We downgraded our cable package to save a little$$.



schumigirl said:


> .the 80`s were so much fun with clothes



I agree!! I remember that you absolutely didn't wear jeans that were even a little faded!! Now you pay top dollar for faded jeans with a lot of holes!!



Charade67 said:


> In less than 3 hours we managed to find a dress, shoes, and jewelry. We are currently relaxing with Starbucks Frappuccinos.



Great job!!

Lynne- hope you're feeling better!

 Monyk, Robo,Sue, Bobbie, and everyone else reading along!!

Lots of housework today!! Dreary and flurries here! I think we're going to bring our Buffalo curse down to Orlando next week.  We seem to bring cold fronts and bad weather when we travel!! Looks like a lot of rain! I know it's early- but hey, we'll be in Florida at Universal!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, Charade.  We are still shopping for a dress.  No real hurry yet, as not until the end of May.  She also borrows my jewelry and I think has shoes already that will be fine with whatever dress she gets.   

Oh, I said ball gown, she said you only see a few of those.  Guess that means a no for her.  Oh well, I like those kind of dresses for senior prom.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Patty, any time on vacation is a good time.  Have fun, and yeah this cold day so far.


----------



## Charade67

B’s prom is April 6. She graduates on May 25. We had to order the dress. It should be here by the end of the month. I know it will need some alterations. She is only 5’4”. I don’t own very much jewelry. B found some nice costume jewelry at belk (necklace and matching earrings) that I think will go very well with the dress. I love ball gowns. That’s the style that looks better on B.  Her friend Sarah is very tall (6’1”) and slim, so she looks good in almost anything. 
I guess the only thing left is to decide on a hairstyle.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh we already made the hair appointment Charade.  We well know that the hair dresser lady that does the styles for the girls gets booked fast.  Got the time she wanted.  Now waiting to get the make up appointment next week.  Those need to be made in far advance too.  Graduation for little one, is June 12.  I guess we start and end later than B’s school.  She would be happy to end in May.


----------



## Charade67

I don’t even know where to go for hair and makeup. Last year she had her makeup done at one of the cosmetic counters at Belk. She had her hair done at the same place she goes to for a haircut, just by a different stylist. I thought I paid way too much for what she got. 

Hmmm.... the banner ad I am getting now says “Theme Park” on one side and “Older Women” on the other.  Dare I click on it?


----------



## pattyw

I like talking about dress shopping and salon appointments!!  I mean with boys- we just went to the tux rental place and picked out a tie to match their dates' dresses. Yes -grateful that the cost for boys is low!! 

We are starting the wedding planning- 8/15/20 may be far off, but you have to book things far in advance!! I'm looking so forward to bridal dress shopping for Erin!! She wants her mom, sister, and me there!! Very blessed to have her join the family!!


----------



## macraven

_Be a rebel charade and click on it_


----------



## buckeev

Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Congratulat
ions to the newly engaged DS, Patty.  August wedding sounds lovely.  Next year will come fast, I am sure. 

Some zoo pictures:


----------



## macraven

_Buckeev 
Not the trip excitement you were looking for...._


----------



## Lynne G

buckeev said:


> Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.



That’s awful Buckeev.  Hope the rest of your trip is awesome.


----------



## pattyw

Sorry to hear that Buckeev! Hope it's smooth sailing from now on!

Lynne- Cute pics of the zoo residents! Pretty kitty!

Trying to eat healthier! We're having the rest of our fish from yesterday along with some spaghetti squash and cauliflower rice! Then out for supplies- stopping at pet store, Target, and liquor store!! 

Looks like rum can be part of a healthy diet!

Nutrition Facts
Rum, 80 proof
Amount Per 1 fl oz (27.8 g)
Calories 64
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 0 g 0%
Saturated fat 0 g 0%
Polyunsaturated fat 0 g
Monounsaturated fat 0 g
Cholesterol 0 mg 0%
Sodium 0 mg 0%
Potassium 1 mg 0%
Total Carbohydrate 0 g 0%
Dietary fiber 0 g 0%
Sugar 0 g
Protein 0 g 0%
Vitamin A 0% Vitamin C 0%
Calcium 0% Iron 0%
Vitamin D 0% Vitamin B-6 0%
Cobalamin 0% Magnesium 0%


----------



## Charade67

The end of a very productive day. We accomplished prom shopping, I did a few loads of laundry, and we just finished watching another Marvel movie. Tomorrow I need to get to the grocery store. 



pattyw said:


> I like talking about dress shopping and salon appointments!!  I mean with boys- we just went to the tux rental place and picked out a tie to match their dates' dresses. Yes -grateful that the cost for boys is low!!
> 
> We are starting the wedding planning- 8/15/20 may be far off, but you have to book things far in advance!! I'm looking so forward to bridal dress shopping for Erin!! She wants her mom, sister, and me there!! Very blessed to have her join the family!!


 I have always been envious of how little the boys need to spend. 
Wedding gown shopping should be fun. 



macraven said:


> _Be a rebel charade and click on it_


I clicked on the side that said “older women” and it just brought me to a bunch of links for dress shopping. 



buckeev said:


> Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.


I hope they catch the jerk who did that.

Lynne - I love the tiger pic. They are my favorite animal.


We have a possibility for a prom hairstyle. B said the dress made her think she should be in Hollywood, so I suggested a classic Hollywood hairstyle. She really liked the look of Rita Hayworth’s hair.


----------



## macraven

_Its Sunday 

Hooray 


Anyone gonna watch walking dead tonight?
I know a few of us are_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh probably not me Mac, but older one most likely will watch.  

If you think it was cold yesterday morning.  12 out now.  At least the 40 mph winds yesterday, are now 5 mph. Very sunny start, but clouds by lunchtime, freezing and snow, 3 inches, overnight. Messy Monday.  The round two Monday night.  Snowy Tuesday now, about 5 inches before temps give us ice, then rain.  

Expected delays Monday and Tuesday.  I really hope I do get a delay both days.  Wet and below freezing temps both days’ mornings.  Um, not my idea of fun commutes.  Little one will be bouncing if her delay notice is announced early.  I have to call in.  Will do that around 5:30 each morning, and hope a delay is posted.  

Have a peaceful Sunday.  

Wash, and some more cleaning in store.  Plus a grocery run in there.  

Steak and eggs on the morning menu.  I said for breakfast.  Little one says iI am not waking up until later.  I said fine, it will be for brunch.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, hope you survive the winter

I have not forgotten what it like to live in winters like you have

I’m grateful to have moved south and avoid snow and ice for the most part 

Hope you do get a delayed work start Monday _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 












Well let’s see........my banners this morning have been Dave’s Dvc’s, Waldorf Historia, AAA and the Ram truck one.



keishashadow said:


> Spent day with one of my DS in ER yesterday, all turned out pretty well thankfully. Decided to cancel tonight at the resort & head out tomorrow for just an overnight. GD not scheduled until 8 am on sunday for her competition. Only complaint I have is that casino doesn’t have non smoking areas. Will come home reeking of it.



Keisha hope your son is doing well 


Good luck to your granddaughter on her competition.




macraven said:


> I just read that statement and thought you were talking about Indiana was 80 today and I was like wow.....that’s an area where I should live I until
> I read the entire sentence
> 
> You have two homes but the good weather house is located in sunny Florida



Morning Mac ........yep in Florida..........spoke with son yesterday and it is 20 degrees there in Southern Indiana. They were in the 60’s a couple of days ago.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope the pretty flowers spruce up your home today. Would so like to see 80 on my thermometer today.



Thank you Lynne.......you are so sweet and uplifting to everyone here......Plants are in the ground and look nice. We decided on planting ixoras.........I hope your weather settles down and you do get the delay to help with travel tomorrow.




Charade67 said:


> In less than 3 hours we managed to find a dress, shoes, and jewelry. We are currently relaxing with Starbucks Frappuccinos.



Congratulations on the successful shopping. Trips like that are what mom and daughter memories are made of.




buckeev said:


> Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.



Buckeev sorry to hear about your hotel Scare.......hope Gage is ok.....it must have been very unsettling for him. I hope they catch the person who did that.



pattyw said:


> Looks like rum can be part of a healthy diet!



Yep........sounds like rum is on the menu.......would be even better if Captain Jack served it 



Need to go out today for some shopping. Our Anniversary is Tuesday so I wanted to find something for hubby...i’am going to my favorite Chocolate shop in Fort Pierce today......will get him some goodies there too.

Will say the card industry does make a little cash off me during Valentines Day. I love to send cards and goodies to my sweet kiddos.

Having a peaceful, restful Sunday Sans family.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am awake way too early for a Saturday.
> 
> Schumi - I’m with you on the cigarette smoke. I can’t stand the smell and it gives me a headache. My father was a smoker, but Mom would never let him smoke inside the house.
> 
> I think B is a little confident, but a lot stubborn. She made her mind up last year that she was going to go the prom no matter what. Once she gets an idea in her head it is really difficult to get her to change her mind.
> 
> I haven’t had ropa vieja in ages. One of the few things I miss about Miami is the Cuban food. I think the closest Cuban restaurant to where I live is about an hour’s drive.



Yep. I detest smoking with a passion.....and it`s something you can smell from miles away!! And awful if you have to sit beside someone who`s clothes smell......we had someone sit next to us in Louie`s pizza once...next table, but all you could smell was cigarettes.....we moved tables. 

I got the recipe for the ropa vieja from Chef Carlos in SW Bar......it was excellent...not quite as good as his, but every last piece was demolished...…..



buckeev said:


> Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.



That`s not good......hope your son is alright and you enjoy the rest of your trip......



macraven said:


> _Its Sunday
> 
> Hooray
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna watch walking dead tonight?
> I know a few of us are_



I thought the WD was finished now??? I must have misread...….we gave up on it season before last......hope you enjoy it anyway...….



Lynne G said:


> Oh probably not me Mac, but older one most likely will watch.
> 
> If you think it was cold yesterday morning.  12 out now.  At least the 40 mph winds yesterday, are now 5 mph. Very sunny start, but clouds by lunchtime, freezing and snow, 3 inches, overnight. Messy Monday.  The round two Monday night.  Snowy Tuesday now, about 5 inches before temps give us ice, then rain.
> 
> Expected delays Monday and Tuesday.  I really hope I do get a delay both days.  Wet and below freezing temps both days’ mornings.  Um, not my idea of fun commutes.  Little one will be bouncing if her delay notice is announced early.  I have to call in.  Will do that around 5:30 each morning, and hope a delay is posted.
> 
> Have a peaceful Sunday.
> 
> Wash, and some more cleaning in store.  Plus a grocery run in there.
> 
> Steak and eggs on the morning menu.  I said for breakfast.  Little one says iI am not waking up until later.  I said fine, it will be for brunch.



Hope your delay isn't too bad if you get one tomorrow...wrap up warm!!!


Didn't quite catch up on everyone...…..

So much for an early night...….why do folks always stay till around 2am when it`s a gathering at our home??? 

I really thought they`d all go early.....but no...….last couple left at 2.15am. But, it was a lovely night......food went down well, thankfully I had made what I thought was too much......around midnight folks were looking for more after snacking all night......lol...…and the Old Cuban cocktails went down well...….lost count how much rum and prosecco we went through...….

So, slept very late this morning......but DH made me the best bacon sandwich I`ve had in years when we finally surfaced...……

Lazy day ahead......rib roast is in the Aga and will nibble on that later.....

Have a great Sunday...….…….


----------



## macraven

_Wait......

You mean Tom made you bacon this morning and didn’t call all the homies over to have some too?

Lol

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Wait......
> 
> You mean Tom made you bacon this morning and didn’t call all the homies over to have some too?
> 
> Lol
> _



lol......I think he must have forgot  and it was the last of last batch we bought......that's on my list for tomorrow...…



Well, I gave in and installed an ad blocker on both of my ipads…….annoying scrolling banner is gone on both of them now...….

When I say I installed them ...….I really mean Kyle showed me how to do it when they came back in....I`m sure I`d have picked the wrong one...…

But...annoying banner gone!!! I never saw it on my laptop for some reason......


----------



## pattyw

Good Morning- happy Sunday!!

Charade- Happy grocery shopping today!
Mac- no Walking Dead for me!  Now that football season is over, we'll move on to watching hockey. Lots of programs we recorded on the DVR and trying to make use of Amazon prime!

Lynne- hope your bad weather passes soon!  I know we have some snow headed our way, too! Just hoping for a quiet Thursday so our flight takes off without delay or cancellation!

Robo- so nice to think of flowers planted and growing somewhere! Oh -yes Captain Jack as the bartender Reminds me to watch the Pirates of the Caribbean movies again!!

Schumi- yay for sleeping in!! And bacon is on our menu this morning, too!! with some hash and breakfast potatoes!!

Peeks of sun and 23 right now! Busy housework day today- with some tv, too!! Quiet day at home!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

pattyw, hope no delays for your flight out this Thursday!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ah yes Sunday. MiL and FiL In lasted night from Mexico. Stayed until freezing rain done and temps warmer, and she got the call her brother in law had died- has been on hospice past week (advanced pancreatic cancer- he’d actually been doing well up until last month or so). MiL has been planning big family reunion in July-  nearly all her family and nieces/nephews and siblings and their families etc coming. Her sister told her this morning she is grateful to have that to look forward too, seeing all the family for a happy reason.

Pancakes fruit and bacon for breakfast. Need a grocery run here too Schumi as that’s the last of the bacon. 

Middle got back late last night from robotics competition - was a state qualifier competition (I’m bad at understanding the differences in competition lol) placed 10th (and much higher than boys team  ). They were pleased. 

Oh and in a fun twist- the summer alumni program oldest dd did last year- rumor is they are opening it up to ALL Alumni who’ve successfully completed a DCP-regardless of year, no longer need to be in college.  Think DH is half seriously considering applying .  Technically he does have summers off...
Lynne hope that delay gets posted, sounds like could be a really nasty commute!
Countdown is getting close for Patty! Hope the weather pattern changes and it’s nice for you!

Hello to all the other peeps!


----------



## Sue M

We finally got the snow today that the weatherman’s been talking about since Friday lol. Went to church, then Costco because daughter wanted a few things (clothing). Then hit the Spa store to get hot tub water analyzed to make sure it’s correct.  I do it once a month. Same street Costco is on! On the way home it was just starting to snow. Looks like it’s starting to stick, maybe 2” so far. Coming down pretty good now. Husbands gotta go out there with the snow blower!  Being on the coast we get the wet heavy type snow.  
Looks like plans tomorrow will be canceled. Was going out to movies with a friend, but with the snow I won’t be going  anywhere!

Glad I got out with the daughters for lunch and shopping yesterday!



Robo56 said:


> Daughter and niece have them. They were wrapped nicely in the original large hat boxes. The artistry that went to making these were something. I wish I would have known about them before Hubbys Aunt Evy died as she was one of the owners of the hat shop along with her sister Francis. Francis passes away when she was 29. Would have been interesting to know which Aunt created the hats. I saw pics of both of them along with my mother in law
> (3 sisters) and they all looked liked Vogue models when they were young.
> 
> I’am so glad I don’t have to dress up to go out.......I can remember my mom in the 60’s with color coordinated dresses, handbags and heels.


I have old photos of me as a child all dressed up with the coat, matching shoes, hat and white gloves!  



schumigirl said:


> I have Top Migraine and List of Scam.......can’t see anything else........it’s all very well saying install an ad blocker the way some have suggested on the CB, but this is a Dis issue.......free or not they shouldn’t be putting it on there......
> 
> Oh wow you have been caught in some storms Sue.......and the lady who bumped in front of you....wow!! We see on the news when America is braced for things like that and some folks go crazy......most like you are reasonable and wait in line......but those that lose it.....scary!!
> 
> We wouldn’t ever dream of coming to America without massive amounts of travel insurance........it’s expensive for us Brits, but wouldn’t be without it.....it’s just not worth it.....medical costs alone are scary!
> 
> I agree, I think girls are generally harder the boys........I know I was awful as a teen for a while........but, I think I turned out alright and a decent human being.....although some will disagree of course........but who cares about them.........
> ..


Fortunately I didn’t have to do anything about that woman trying to jump the queue. Costco to their credit had plenty of employees out keeping everything orderly. She was finally turned away after arguing with the employees.  Several people in cars behind me started yelling at her too!  
I never go without a healthy amount of travel insurance to the USA either. The medical costs are staggering.  



keishashadow said:


> Spent day with one of my DS in ER yesterday, all turned out pretty well thankfully.  Decided to cancel tonight at the resort & head out tomorrow for just an overnight.  GD not scheduled until 8 am on sunday for her competition.  Only complaint I have is that casino doesn’t have non smoking areas.  Will come home reeking of it.
> 
> GD moves up to middle school next year (grade 4).  Tonight rather bittersweet, her last Daddy-Daughter dance.    Such a nice tradition in their school district. No mom’s allowed lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a person in RL sporting a fascination.  Can count on one hand the times i’ve seen them worn at summer wedding/garden parties.  Many those of us old enough who had to wear head coverings in church before they changed the rules never looked back once they tossed that rule.  As a kid once hid my church hat, thinking I’d get a pass.   she grabbed a crocheted doiley, bobby-pinned it on my head...then turned and gave me a steely look & said to start walking.  Couldn’t get anything past her lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have the red hat society in the UK?  Concept always sorta creeped me out.   Only time i plop a hat on is when i’m shoveling snow or fishing/in amusement park & then it’s a bucket hat or baseball cap.


Glad to hear DS is ok after ER visit. 
Our middle schools here are gr 6-8, then High School 9-12. Grade 4 seems so young for last year of elementary school!  Esp. for boys. I worked in a high school and geez, some of those gr 9 boys looked like they should be in elementary school lol!
I was out to lunch with friends one day and the ladies of the red hat society were there!  First time I’ve seen them. 



macraven said:


> _I just read that statement and thought you were talking about Indiana was 80 today and I was like wow.....that’s an area where I should live I until
> I read the entire sentence
> 
> You have two homes but the good weather house is located in sunny Florida
> 
> Duh me........lol_


I can’t keep straight where everyone lives lol!



Charade67 said:


> B just tried on her first dress and I’m in sticker shock.





Charade67 said:


> In less than 3 hours we managed to find a dress, shoes, and jewelry. We are currently relaxing with Starbucks Frappuccinos.


Good job!  I was lucky with both girls that it didn’t take long finding a dress.  My oldest DD got her hair and nails done at her usual hairdresser. But I did her make up. I’m good at it!  My youngest wanted to do her own hair and makeup. She doesn’t like anything too fussy. 



pattyw said:


> I like talking about dress shopping and salon appointments!!  I mean with boys- we just went to the tux rental place and picked out a tie to match their dates' dresses. Yes -grateful that the cost for boys is low!!
> 
> We are starting the wedding planning- 8/15/20 may be far off, but you have to book things far in advance!! I'm looking so forward to bridal dress shopping for Erin!! She wants her mom, sister, and me there!! Very blessed to have her join the family!!


Congrats!  I wish they had dress rental like they have Tux rental for boys!  So nice the bride wants to involve you in the planning and dress shopping. 



macraven said:


> _Its Sunday
> 
> Hooray
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna watch walking dead tonight?
> I know a few of us are_


Yay!  Can’t wait for The Dead tonight. So much new stuff. Wonder where Neegan went!  Whisperers!  Will we find out about the helicopters finally?  
Did Rick really die??? Lol. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep. I detest smoking with a passion.....and it`s something you can smell from miles away!! And awful if you have to sit beside someone who`s clothes smell......we had someone sit next to us in Louie`s pizza once...next table, but all you could smell was cigarettes.....we moved tables.
> 
> I got the recipe for the ropa vieja from Chef Carlos in SW Bar......it was excellent...not quite as good as his, but every last piece was demolished.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the WD was finished now??? I must have misread...….we gave up on it season before last......hope you enjoy it anyway...….
> 
> 
> 
> So much for an early night...….why do folks always stay till around 2am when it`s a gathering at our home???
> 
> I really thought they`d all go early.....but no...….last couple left at 2.15am. But, it was a lovely night......food went down well, thankfully I had made what I thought was too much......around midnight folks were looking for more after snacking all night......lol...…and the Old Cuban cocktails went down well...….lost count how much rum and prosecco we went through...….
> 
> So, slept very late this morning......but DH made me the best bacon sandwich I`ve had in years when we finally surfaced...……
> 
> Lazy day ahead......rib roast is in the Aga and will nibble on that later.....
> 
> Have a great Sunday...….…….


Can’t tolerate cigarette smoke either. So glad they banned it from public places and restaurants.  One time I was driving down to Seattle and my friend suggested we stop at a casino that had a good buffet. I held my breath or tried to going thru casino to get to the restaurant. Ugh. It’s awful in grocery store waiting for cashier and the person in front of you reeks from smoke. 
Yikes 2:00am!  They must all have been having a great time. Mmmmm love prosecco!  

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, I won’t be sad if we only get a dusting.  Sending some warm thoughts your way.  

Patty, hope your flight on Thursday is a go, and uneventful.  

Robo, hope all are well now, and enjoying the Florida sun.  Just saying, could use your sister’s pocket book strap this year.  

With that, made beef teriyaki with lots of rice and vegetables for dinner. Kids were surprised how good it tasted.  Uh, I can cook ya know.  

Just waiting it out. The snow is not quite here yet.  Won’t stay up for it, as saying now will be in the wee hours. Will be listening to news starting around 4:30 tomorrow morning.


Quiet night to all the homies.  Hope Buckeev is now having fun and good night sleeps.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> With that, made beef teriyaki with lots of rice and vegetables for dinner. Kids were surprised how good it tasted. Uh, I can cook ya know.


 Sounds yummy and also sounds like my kids when I make something new 

Sue-good plan on staying in tomorrow-news shows snowmageddon going on around seattle.


----------



## macraven

_Sue I can answer your walking dead questions but don’t know if any of our peeps here don’t want to know that info

If you want me to Pm answers to you, I will

Watching the last episode now 8:00 pm and new one will be on at 9
I’m eastern time_


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Sounds yummy and also sounds like my kids when I make something new
> 
> Sue-good plan on staying in tomorrow-news shows snowmageddon going on around seattle.


Yes, Seattle is getting the worst of it. Looking out on my balcony railing I’d say we got 3-4” today. 



macraven said:


> _Sue I can answer your walking dead questions but don’t know if any of our peeps here don’t want to know that info
> 
> If you want me to Pm answers to you, I will
> 
> Watching the last episode now 8:00 pm and new one will be on at 9
> I’m eastern time_


Watched at 7:00pm Pacific time great episode. Going to be an interesting season. But no helicopter in the episode. Watched Talking dead too. I recorded the Bonus episode, going to watch now!  Yippee!


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK, what sad news about your MiL sister in law.......pancreatic cancer is indeed a nasty one. Sounds like the reunion will be much welcome family time.......

Sue, sorry your weather has turned bad again......I think everyone’s ready for spring to arrive this year.......yes, not sure why it’s always so late when it’s at our home but.......always a late night! 

Lynne.....love teriyaki......but always with chicken! One of Kyle’s favourite dishes and always a popular dish to serve him......he’s a noodle guy though.......I like rice.........hope your weather isn’t as bad as expected and your journey is an easy one. 

mac.......glad your favourite show is back........not sure why I thought it was cancelled! 



So, Monday once again.........supposed to be a beautiful week ahead for us. Not exactly warm, up at least the sun is supposed to shine. Should get outside and hopefully have some walks along the beach at some point. Feel as if we’ve been cooped up so much this past January......time to dust the cobwebs off. 

No idea of any plans this week.......may start our March trip report soon, as December one is done....always nice to see them finished! 

No bacon so breakfast will be something less exciting.......like thebsound of Monyk’s pancakes and fruit....minus bacon.......may head up to the farm store we buy ours from.....we get most of our meat from the same place. It’s a bit of a raw place as they serve business customers too and it’s not a place vegetarians would want to walk through......we don’t mind though, their meat is such good quality. 

So, have a great Monday.........


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> the summer alumni program oldest dd did last year- rumor is they are opening it up to ALL Alumni who’ve successfully completed a DCP-regardless of year, no longer need to be in college. Think DH is half seriously considering applying



Hey- go for it DH!! You'll get more trips to Orlando, Monyk!!



Sue M said:


> Husbands gotta go out there with the snow blower! Being on the coast we get the wet heavy type snow.



Oh- hope it passes soon!! The wet snow is the worst!! Hard to move- even with a snow blower!

Lynne- hope the snow isn't too bad!!

 everyone!! Happy Monday morning!! 

Flurries here now- expecting about 6 inches of snow total by Wednesday which for us is nothing! Early start to the work day here- have a lot to do in the next couple of days!! Need another cup of coffee!!


----------



## Lynne G

I think we got around 3 inches.  Quick brush off the car, reports of some spin outs, but roads are generally clear.  Fine with me.  30 out, eh, and the dark of the per-dawn commute.  Just glad I have all wheel drive, and all season tires.  Snow showers as I commuted.  This snow dump is round one.  Round 2 arrives tonight, and brings more snow, as in more inches then last night's.  But we are on the weather roller coaster.  36 the high today, by Friday, we will see a day in the 50's.  And lest this year's start is one that would be not as wet as last year, it's looking to be such.  As usual, with that warmer temp, we get rain.  

Hoping for a delay tomorrow though, We get that lovely first snow, then sleet and freezing rain, until it turns to all rain.  Messy Tuesday coming up, for sure.

Oh, and to the truck that was so close to me when we stopped, my you're too close back alarm kept going off.  Grrr.  And, always see a lazy driver.  Little holes in the snow covered car to see out of.  But thankful the commute was not as busy as usual.

Lastly, Mac, older one did enjoy the WD last night.  I was one, that while not watching that, did not watch the Grammys.  Have no interest in who won.

Ah, tea is here.  Would like MonyK's breakfast, and Schumi's too.  I need to get bacon, but I get it from the grocery store.  Would enjoy it from a local farm, Schumi.  Bet it's always lush.  You can tell, I am not a vegetarian. Baby cheddar gold fish is my breakfast.  I like the smaller ones better.  Did pick up some oatmeal this week-end, so have to remind myself to bring it in.  Up, more tea.  Yep, need lots of it today.  Almost cool inside.

Haha, older one has a delay, but little one does not.  Quick call of complaint got no sympathy.  

Hope your busy day goes quick, Patty, and wahoo, for your trip this week.  Bet the idea of even 70's is a great motivator.  LOL

Finally, so sorry to hear about your extended family loss, MonyK.  Cancer.  I wish there was a cure for all, as I have known so many losses from it.  Hugs.

Welcome to Monday, all.  

   and for Patty,


----------



## macraven

_I do love those cat pictures!

Hope all the homies have a good day
And for those that have a job, hope this week passes quickly for you

Monyk, 
_


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Looks like we got a bit more snow overnight. More to come this afternoon. Doesn’t look like I’ll be going anywhere today. Doesn’t look like I’ll be getting out anywhere today. If the lane gets plowed I may try to get out to get a litre of milk for morning coffee!  I’m down to a dribble. Enough for today. I’m cursing myself for not making that extra stop yesterday!  
Maybe bagel & creamcheese for my breakfast.  Husband and dd are having oatmeal. For some reason I can’t tolerate. Gives me bad stomach pain. 

Husband taking snow blower out now!  We are just not used to much snow!  Morning news showed train station 2 mi from us with a queue going down the street!  Yikes. Glad I don’t have to worry about getting out this morning for work!


----------



## pattyw

Yikes, Sue!!  Sounds like a mess by your house!! Commuting in good weather can be stressful- add bad weather/poor visibility and it's dangerous!! Stay in and enjoy a warm drink- ration the milk!

Work day is going by fast!! Having dinner later with my brother. He's in town from NJ visiting my mom. He's going to just LOVE our weather this week  We're going out to celebrate his birthday!!


----------



## keishashadow

Weekend was great, little monster left happy  we got home before snow storm hit yea!  Heavy wet 4 inches on car this am. Yuck

Finally, going to get it together to get our TSA pre check.  Wondering if the government goes ‘back down’ on Friday evening, if the processing sites will be down. No appointments left for this week, do see some for next.  Might just try stand by but it’s at least an 80 mile RT drive to airport to handle.  Have a feeling we aren’t the only ones considering adding it on to help with those wait times seen during the shut down.

Was able to keep a weather eye on DS all weekend lol. He will see family dr this week.  Seems we both must’ve encountered the same bug when at hospital, awfully raw sore throats and fatigue.  I want to swim in hand sanitizer every time i step foot in a hospital.

Attempting new version of fried chicken tonight.  Have never really found one that I love i.e. as good as WDW hoop de doo/trail’s end . Uses cast iron pan, filled 1/2 deep with oil & preheated in 450 oven.  Put in breaded chicken for 15 min, rotate & repeat.  We shall see.  Sure sounds less messy than traditional method.

Big batch of green beans with carmelized onions & a pd of bacon on stove top.

Sorta screaming at me to make mashed taters & gravy




macraven said:


> _Nothing of interest on tv for me early morning
> 
> Not even cartoons_



DVR & netflix or amazon prime worth their weight



macraven said:


> _Pizza for breakfast was common for us when the boys lived at home
> 
> (We would order more than needed knowing it was the champions of breakfast foods)
> 
> Hope you are much better today Lynne _



Pizza is a dish best served cold 



buckeev said:


> Nothing says "fun trip" like 12 AM Fire Alarms, Bomb Threats and Hotel Evac in freezing weather and several hours-some outside-with an Autistic son! (And several hundred other scared/upset/angry/tired convention goers.) Silver lining...nobody hurt...at least until somebody gets ahold of the caller.


Oh heck.  Please say u at least got a comp



macraven said:


> _Its Sunday
> 
> Hooray
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna watch walking dead tonight?
> I know a few of us are_



I forgot, but soon.  Have to set the mood 

Bet Vicki was glued to set!



schumigirl said:


> lol......I think he must have forgot  and it was the last of last batch we bought......that's on my list for tomorrow...…
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I gave in and installed an ad blocker on both of my ipads…….annoying scrolling banner is gone on both of them now...….
> 
> When I say I installed them ...….I really mean Kyle showed me how to do it when they came back in....I`m sure I`d have picked the wrong one...…
> 
> But...annoying banner gone!!! I never saw it on my laptop for some reason......



If it was free, any idea of the name of the ad blocker?



Monykalyn said:


> Ah yes Sunday. MiL and FiL In lasted night from Mexico. Stayed until freezing rain done and temps warmer, and she got the call her brother in law had died- has been on hospice past week (advanced pancreatic cancer- he’d actually been doing well up until last month or so). MiL has been planning big family reunion in July-  nearly all her family and nieces/nephews and siblings and their families etc coming. Her sister told her this morning she is grateful to have that to look forward too, seeing all the family for a happy reason.
> 
> Pancakes fruit and bacon for breakfast. Need a grocery run here too Schumi as that’s the last of the bacon.
> 
> Middle got back late last night from robotics competition - was a state qualifier competition (I’m bad at understanding the differences in competition lol) placed 10th (and much higher than boys team  ). They were pleased.
> 
> Oh and in a fun twist- the summer alumni program oldest dd did last year- rumor is they are opening it up to ALL Alumni who’ve successfully completed a DCP-regardless of year, no longer need to be in college.  Think DH is half seriously considering applying .  Technically he does have summers off...
> Lynne hope that delay gets posted, sounds like could be a really nasty commute!
> Countdown is getting close for Patty! Hope the weather pattern changes and it’s nice for you!
> 
> Hello to all the other peeps!



Sympathies, a shame it happened during their trip 



macraven said:


> _Sue I can answer your walking dead questions but don’t know if any of our peeps here don’t want to know that info
> 
> If you want me to Pm answers to you, I will
> 
> Watching the last episode now 8:00 pm and new one will be on at 9
> I’m eastern time_


No spoilers please.


----------



## Squirlz

We watched Fantastic Beasts on TV last night as there was nothing else of interest on .  I knew next to nothing about it.  What a brilliant movie!  Absolutely loved it.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Finally, going to get it together to get our TSA pre check.  Wondering if the government goes ‘back down’ on Friday evening, if the processing sites will be down. No appointments left for this week, do see some for next.  Might just try stand by but it’s at least an 80 mile RT drive to airport to handle.  Have a feeling we aren’t the only ones considering adding it on to help with those wait times seen during the shut down.
> 
> Attempting new version of fried chicken tonight.  Have never really found one that I love i.e. as good as WDW hoop de doo/trail’s end . Uses cast iron pan, filled 1/2 deep with oil & preheated in 450 oven.  Put in breaded chicken for 15 min, rotate & repeat.  We shall see.  Sure sounds less messy than traditional method.
> 
> DVR & netflix or amazon prime worth their weight
> 
> Pizza is a dish best served cold
> 
> If it was free, any idea of the name of the ad blocker?



Chicken sounds good....I make a southern fried chicken but it`s baked.....supposed to be healthier.....pah!!! Gimme deep fried chicken anyday……

Ad blocker is ABP....AdBlockPlus…….I asked Kyle and he uses that one so I know he knows his stuff.....free and really easy to put in...….that scrolling banner thing is gone on both ipads.....

TSA pre approval is excellent.....we got Global Entry last year.....that was a heck of a set of forms to fill in online...….talk about nervous in case we make a mistake!!! But amazing to just stroll through immigration when we arrive...….won`t be able to do it NY though with mum in June as she doesn't have it......will have to wait with her as I wouldn't leave her for a second on her own. 

Love Amazon Prime...think we need Netflix back....not sure why we got rid of it.....oh I do now....there was so much sci fi nonsense on it I`d never see Tom again left to his own devices!!!! And he agreed.....lol.....

And no to cold pizza for me...….just no. 



Hope all with bad weather see an improvement soon...….cold weather and snow are just miserable.....

Beautiful day here......so we did go a walk along the beach......but did stop in to one of the restaurants up on the cliff when we were done and had one of those really delicious and very calorific hot chocolates with everything on it......kind of took away from the healthy walk!!! 

Very quiet week ahead...….need to plan something...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, sounds like you're cooking up a storm.  Yeah, it was wet snow I tossed off my car this early morning.  More to come.  All are keeping an eye at when the snow turns to sleet and freezing rain, before all rain.  That should get rid of most of the snow.  And with wild winds and slightly warmer temps on Wednesday, all that wet should be dry by the end of the day.  

Will be glancing at the news and listening to the radio, once again, in the wee hours of tomorrow.  So far, they are saying the rain line will not arrive until lunchtime.  Eek, I will drive in snow, but sleet and freezing rain.  Um, no way.  Little one and I are somewhat skeptical about any delay or off tomorrow, but we will keep that hope alive.  Sue, I don't blame you for not going out today.  I would not either.  At least our snow showers have stopped, but that also means, once again having to clear the car before commuting.

News at lunchtime said, latest you should start your commute home is around 5.  Oh, I will surely try to be on the road before that.

Squirlz, we like the movie when it came out, and saw it in the theater.  It was kinda funny, we were doing that channel surfing last night, and when focused on our NBC channel for a second, and moved on, older one went back, hey, that's Fantastic Beasts.  We liked the movie both times we have now seen it.  I think we may own it too. Glad you enjoyed seeing it.

Ah love planning, Schumi.  Hope your week is nice.  Quiet to me, can be a good thing.

  and   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, yep.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and Keisha, don't get near me, won't be visiting ya either.  LOL   Really, hope you and your DS feel better fast.  Gargle with warm salted water.  Helps a sore throat.  Oh, and remember: ,


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Yikes, Sue!!  Sounds like a mess by your house!! Commuting in good weather can be stressful- add bad weather/poor visibility and it's dangerous!! Stay in and enjoy a warm drink- ration the milk!
> 
> Work day is going by fast!! Having dinner later with my brother. He's in town from NJ visiting my mom. He's going to just LOVE our weather this week  We're going out to celebrate his birthday!!



I got out around noon after husband finished clearing our driveway, snow ploughs cleared road, etc. Went to get dog food, milk, gas, and a few other items.  Was feeling peckish and stopped into Wendy’s enroute to grocery for a cheeseburger. Sat down, took a bite, they forgot to put the burger in it  took it back, and they gave me one with a burger inside, lol. And to make up for it the girl gave me fries and my choice of drink.  
Snow starting to come down again now. Doubt I’ll be going anywhere tomorrow. Maybe bake some cookies!  

 To your brother!


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow yikes, doesn’t sound good. Bug could have been an airborne one too. I find gargling with warm salt water some relief. 
I love the fried chicken at 50’s Prime Time!  So good. We’re having potato soup and sandwiches tonight!  Tomorrow is meatloaf. 
I keep on saying I’m going to sign up for the pre check programme, it’s called Nexus here. We have to have 2 interviews, done at the airport. One Canadian and one with US agents.  The airport is only 45 minute drive away (not in rush hr!). I don’t know why I procrastinate! 

Squirlz we saw both Fantastic Beast movies at the theatre. Must see on big screen!  They are good. 

Schumi I’ll have to try your add blocker!


----------



## schumigirl

​



​


Robo…...Hope you and your husband have a wonderful anniversary today...…....….


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne...yes, quiet can be a good thing! Glad to hear your weather will be improving soon.....I`m hoping Spring is just around the corner.…..

Sue...meatloaf sounds good...….and cookies too!!! I`m baking this morning for a church event tomorrow....a small one, but nevertheless a few of us are baking, it`s a coffee morning  with a bake sale....they usually sell well. When we applied for Global Entry we were told online we just had to turn up at MCO once we had all our paperwork in place and had authorisation, speak to an officer and we`d be taken through for our interview....the woman we encountered had never heard of it...… that gave us pause for a second. And a huge stomach lurch....but she came back and took us to an officer and it didn't take long at all.....well worth it. 



Didn't like Fantastic Beasts first time we saw it.....did watch it again and it was better, but I don't like Eddie Redmayne so maybe that`s why....will watch the second one though.

Almost tropical temps today for February......almost 50F and sunshine again...….

Baking a little this morning......then not sure. May do some housework.....or I may not 

Not sure what`s for dinner tonight either.....will think on after breakfast...….

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw2Z3Gn_V49uOdCOZKurrYkX&ust=1550040796226561

















https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw2Z3Gn_V49uOdCOZKurrYkX&ust=1550040796226561


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I want to swim in hand sanitizer every time i step foot in a hospital.



 Yep- I'm with you!  Good news on TSA precheck!! It's so nice!!



schumigirl said:


> Gimme deep fried chicken anyday……



I agree- hard to beat the old fashioned kind! 



Lynne G said:


> Quiet to me, can be a good thing.



Sure can!



Sue M said:


> they forgot to put the burger in it



 Wow- that's too funny!! Yum on baking fresh cookies!!

Another early start for me today!!Drove into work  before the bad weather starts! We're getting snow, sleet, rain, then snow again!! Just plain crazy!!! On the up side, Orlando weather is looking better for this weekend! Temps in the 80s this weekend!!  Ahh!!!!!

Happy Anniversary Robo and Mr. Robo!!


----------



## Lynne G

Tacos, Schumi.  It is taco Tuesday.

A very happy anniversary to Robo.  

Well, delay for me no school for the kids.  Asked older one to help clear off my car, got a huh in response.  At least I can have a little later commute.  

Sue that is so funny no burger. Hope your weather improves.

Patty, ooh you get the icky we are still getting.  Rain to start around lunchtime, so with almost 40 out in the afternoon, will be a sloppy end of day. Only thing is, when go below freezing as the sun sets, icy out.  

Time for tea.  Then I get to cook breakfast.  Nice.


----------



## macraven

Homie celebrations kind of sneak up on me and I thank the other homies here for the heads up

Happy anniversary to Robo and Mr Robo 
May it be a very fun day

Your next celebration will be later this month, cake and ice cream day event

It bites that some of you are having winter weather issues again

Stay warm, stay safe

We will have another day of rain

Mr Mac thought yesterday was Tuesday and we’d eat at Taco Bell 
Fooled him when I made dinner at home


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Anniversary to mr and mrs Robo!!
Cold start, wet, and then windy again. Day off for me so everyone got warm breakfast-oatmeal. Made enough to give some the the chickens (mix in some mealworms for them). Need to do my grocery list and shop. Gonna be a bigger shop this month as I've managed to eat down most of freezer again. We've gotten (or should I say _I've_ gotten lazy) and have been going out or getting take out more. Time to start meal planning again. Soooo much cheaper to eat at home. Hmmm maybe tacos tonight-I know the kids won't object.
Just have to say the germ thing and hospital-hospitals are probably cleaner than nearly any other place-yes there are ill people but they are confined to a space, and the staff have to have good precautions to keep others from getting sicker. Now the visitors OTOH...grocery stores is where the germy is really rampant.


keishashadow said:


> Finally, going to get it together to get our TSA pre check


 Oh we love TSA precheck!!



pattyw said:


> Orlando weather is looking better for this weekend! Temps in the 80s this weekend!!


YAY!!


macraven said:


> Mr Mac thought yesterday was Tuesday and we’d eat at Taco Bell
> Fooled him when I made dinner at home


 LOL!

Baking sounds good Schumi. I am not the baker in this family, my oldest DD is. She applied for the summer DCP and is already onto 2nd phase, faster this time than last year.

Ugh enough procrastinating- I am like Schumi's minion LOL!
Stay warm and dry everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome for your DD, MonyK, hope she does get the DCP job for the summer.  

Well, that was a 31 degree, continuous hailing, commute.  Luckily, roads were passable, and only sliding part, one time.  A little over a quarter inch of ice so far.  And definitely, home got more than in the City.

Happy, almost too warm, but tea here too.  Happy not hungry, as ate at home.  Yep, MonyK, with teen and adult kid, much cheaper than eating out.  Though little one claims there's nothing to eat, when we stock up.  

So, Mac, do a Taco Bell run in the rain.  Hope you are feeling well, and woot!  for scheduling that tour.  Looking forward to the fall, and good weather.  No hurricanes or lots of rain the first 2 weeks of October, please.

Oh, and belated  Happy Birthday to Patty's DB.  Hope he enjoyed the dinner out.  Hope you are packing while watching this icy weather.

Oooh, loud horn, guess either some one is not coming, or some one has to get out of the way.


 another happy anniversary to Robo and Mr. Robo.  Hope you are both feeling much better, and glad to hear front of home now looks colorful.

With that, I do wish to be next to the beach now.  Was watching beach buying, and ooh, right on the beach.  Yeah, but both places I saw, um, I would not buy there, but does look so beautiful.

Sigh, I hope it turns to rain soon.  

Later homies.  Have a safe, and happy Tuesday.  Eat a taco or two.  Yep, that kinda day.


----------



## keishashadow

What do you get when you grab a cast iron skillet from the oven without an oven mitt?  A 2nd degree burn.  Guess that makes me a dumb cluck.  Bonus lols, the ER was slammed.  Not a room to be had, not even in fast track section.  After being triaged, they summoned dr into the office.  They moved me to the vending area to administer a tetanus shot and tend to the burn.  No complaints as it felt better with the cream & dressing.  Would you believe nurse had to shoo away several people who wanted to use the machines?  _If you squint can see my Haunted Mansion D&B_

 



Squirlz said:


> We watched Fantastic Beasts on TV last night as there was nothing else of interest on .  I knew next to nothing about it.  What a brilliant movie!  Absolutely loved it.



Critics panned it but I enjoyed the 2nd one far more by leaps & bounds



schumigirl said:


> Chicken sounds good....I make a southern fried chicken but it`s baked.....supposed to be healthier.....pah!!! Gimme deep fried chicken anyday……
> 
> Ad blocker is ABP....AdBlockPlus…….I asked Kyle and he uses that one so I know he knows his stuff.....free and really easy to put in...….that scrolling banner thing is gone on both ipads.....
> 
> TSA pre approval is excellent.....we got Global Entry last year.....that was a heck of a set of forms to fill in online...….talk about nervous in case we make a mistake!!! But amazing to just stroll through immigration when we arrive...….won`t be able to do it NY though with mum in June as she doesn't have it......will have to wait with her as I wouldn't leave her for a second on her own.
> 
> Love Amazon Prime...think we need Netflix back....not sure why we got rid of it.....oh I do now....there was so much sci fi nonsense on it I`d never see Tom again left to his own devices!!!! And he agreed.....lol.....
> 
> And no to cold pizza for me...….just no.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all with bad weather see an improvement soon...….cold weather and snow are just miserable.....
> 
> Beautiful day here......so we did go a walk along the beach......but did stop in to one of the restaurants up on the cliff when we were done and had one of those really delicious and very calorific hot chocolates with everything on it......kind of took away from the healthy walk!!!
> 
> Very quiet week ahead...….need to plan something...…..



Oh to be able to walk on beach very day, aaaah.

Tell Kyle thanks. Not seeing results after installation of adp app, perhaps i need to restart ipad.  



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, sounds like you're cooking up a storm.  Yeah, it was wet snow I tossed off my car this early morning.  More to come.  All are keeping an eye at when the snow turns to sleet and freezing rain, before all rain.  That should get rid of most of the snow.  And with wild winds and slightly warmer temps on Wednesday, all that wet should be dry by the end of the day.
> 
> Will be glancing at the news and listening to the radio, once again, in the wee hours of tomorrow.  So far, they are saying the rain line will not arrive until lunchtime.  Eek, I will drive in snow, but sleet and freezing rain.  Um, no way.  Little one and I are somewhat skeptical about any delay or off tomorrow, but we will keep that hope alive.  Sue, I don't blame you for not going out today.  I would not either.  At least our snow showers have stopped, but that also means, once again having to clear the car before commuting.
> 
> News at lunchtime said, latest you should start your commute home is around 5.  Oh, I will surely try to be on the road before that.
> 
> Squirlz, we like the movie when it came out, and saw it in the theater.  It was kinda funny, we were doing that channel surfing last night, and when focused on our NBC channel for a second, and moved on, older one went back, hey, that's Fantastic Beasts.  We liked the movie both times we have now seen it.  I think we may own it too. Glad you enjoyed seeing it.
> 
> Ah love planning, Schumi.  Hope your week is nice.  Quiet to me, can be a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 381888  and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yep.



Good luck on the weather. Ice hit just north of us this am, yea!



Sue M said:


> I got out around noon after husband finished clearing our driveway, snow ploughs cleared road, etc. Went to get dog food, milk, gas, and a few other items.  Was feeling peckish and stopped into Wendy’s enroute to grocery for a cheeseburger. Sat down, took a bite, they forgot to put the burger in it  took it back, and they gave me one with a burger inside, lol. And to make up for it the girl gave me fries and my choice of drink.
> Snow starting to come down again now. Doubt I’ll be going anywhere tomorrow. Maybe bake some cookies!
> 
> To your brother!



That is so strange re the burger



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow yikes, doesn’t sound good. Bug could have been an airborne one too. I find gargling with warm salt water some relief.
> I love the fried chicken at 50’s Prime Time!  So good. We’re having potato soup and sandwiches tonight!  Tomorrow is meatloaf.
> I keep on saying I’m going to sign up for the pre check programme, it’s called Nexus here. We have to have 2 interviews, done at the airport. One Canadian and one with US agents.  The airport is only 45 minute drive away (not in rush hr!). I don’t know why I procrastinate!
> 
> Squirlz we saw both Fantastic Beast movies at the theatre. Must see on big screen!  They are good.
> 
> Schumi I’ll have to try your add blocker!



I had forgotten the chicken @ 50s. They give you so much there, enough to share really.  DH fan of the pot roast. 

Big fan of salt water rinse for many things too.  It did good job for me yesterday.  Sometimes the home remedies are the best.



schumigirl said:


> Lynne...yes, quiet can be a good thing! Glad to hear your weather will be improving soon.....I`m hoping Spring is just around the corner.…..
> 
> Sue...meatloaf sounds good...….and cookies too!!! I`m baking this morning for a church event tomorrow....a small one, but nevertheless a few of us are baking, it`s a coffee morning  with a bake sale....they usually sell well. When we applied for Global Entry we were told online we just had to turn up at MCO once we had all our paperwork in place and had authorisation, speak to an officer and we`d be taken through for our interview....the woman we encountered had never heard of it...… that gave us pause for a second. And a huge stomach lurch....but she came back and took us to an officer and it didn't take long at all.....well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Fantastic Beasts first time we saw it.....did watch it again and it was better, but I don't like Eddie Redmayne so maybe that`s why....will watch the second one though.
> 
> Almost tropical temps today for February......almost 50F and sunshine again...….
> 
> Baking a little this morning......then not sure. May do some housework.....or I may not
> 
> Not sure what`s for dinner tonight either.....will think on after breakfast...….



I look forward to bake sales, the cookies are usually over the top good

The TSA had granted us complimentary precheck nearly every time we flew until last year.  It will spoil you lol, time to fork over the $ and be real.



macraven said:


> Homie celebrations kind of sneak up on me and I thank the other homies here for the heads up
> 
> Happy anniversary to Robo and Mr Robo
> May it be a very fun day
> 
> Your next celebration will be later this month, cake and ice cream day event
> 
> It bites that some of you are having winter weather issues again
> 
> Stay warm, stay safe
> 
> We will have another day of rain
> 
> Mr Mac thought yesterday was Tuesday and we’d eat at Taco Bell
> Fooled him when I made dinner at home



Haha keep him guessing.

Happy anniversary to the Robos!  How many years are you celebrating?




Monykalyn said:


> Happy Anniversary to mr and mrs Robo!!
> Cold start, wet, and then windy again. Day off for me so everyone got warm breakfast-oatmeal. Made enough to give some the the chickens (mix in some mealworms for them). Need to do my grocery list and shop. Gonna be a bigger shop this month as I've managed to eat down most of freezer again. We've gotten (or should I say _I've_ gotten lazy) and have been going out or getting take out more. Time to start meal planning again. Soooo much cheaper to eat at home. Hmmm maybe tacos tonight-I know the kids won't object.
> Just have to say the germ thing and hospital-hospitals are probably cleaner than nearly any other place-yes there are ill people but they are confined to a space, and the staff have to have good precautions to keep others from getting sicker. Now the visitors OTOH...grocery stores is where the germy is really rampant.
> Oh we love TSA precheck!!
> 
> 
> YAY!!
> LOL!
> 
> Baking sounds good Schumi. I am not the baker in this family, my oldest DD is. She applied for the summer DCP and is already onto 2nd phase, faster this time than last year.
> 
> Ugh enough procrastinating- I am like Schumi's minion LOL!
> Stay warm and dry everyone!



I heard the same rational from the hospital staff as to why I should accept treatment in vending area vs waiting likely 2 hours for treatment room.  Had my doubts but pain relief won out over them lol.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- Thx for the B-day wishes for my brother! Had a great dinner!! Eeek about the ice and sliding to work!! We're supposed to get the ice later!! Hope it's after my commute home! Have a cup of tea!




keishashadow said:


> What do you get when you grab a cast iron skillet from the oven without an oven mitt? A 2nd degree burn. Guess that makes me a dumb cluck. Bonus lols, the ER was slammed. Not a room to be had, not even in fast track section. After being triaged, they summoned dr into the office. They moved me to the vending area to administer a tetanus shot and tend to the burn. No complaints as it felt better with the cream & dressing. Would you believe nurse had to shoo away several people who wanted to use the machines? _If you squint can see my Haunted Mansion D&B_



Ouch, Keisha!! Hope it feels better soon!! Nice about vending area treatment- you could get a Reese's cup while you were being bandaged!  Nice purse!!


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Lynne- Thx for the B-day wishes for my brother! Had a great dinner!! Eeek about the ice and sliding to work!! We're supposed to get the ice later!! Hope it's after my commute home! Have a cup of tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, Keisha!! Hope it feels better soon!! Nice about vending area treatment- you could get a Reese's cup while you were being bandaged!  Nice purse!!



Lol yes, it was tempting to hit up the machines afterwards but i held out for the ghiradelli i have at home.  Good Chocolate makes nearly anything go down easier!


----------



## macraven

_Keisha.... Ouch!!


Next time you get the taste for chicken, buy it at a restaurant 

Heal quickly 



_


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow  ouch!  Burns are so painful!  That burn cream is a miracle worker.  For fast healing!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw 
Leave work early to avoid the icy roads

Hope streets are clear Thursday as it is Orlando day for you and Joe


Monyk 
I keep wondering if you had the homies over for breakfast would there be mealy worms in our oatmeal?
Jk
_


----------



## macraven

_Came back to add hope pattyw brother had a fantastic birthday _


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Buckeev
> Not the trip excitement you were looking for...._


 All Good...
SWAT Dudes-n-Dudettes gave us *BACON! *


----------



## Lynne G

Here ya go, Buckeev.  Maybe Schumi will cook up some, if she got to the farm the other day.  Hope your trip has been better, and your surprise was very well received.

  Oh Keisha, hope your burned hand feels much better soon.  Burns are no fun at all.  And, .  Goes well with rum, ya know.  LOL  

Hey, Mac, or is it Patty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

Yikes janet!  Sounds like something I would do.  I somehow managed to burn my cheek on an iron skillet handle that was sticking out when I was getting biscuits from the oven.  Hope you feel better soon and heal quickly.

Happy anniversary to mr. and mrs. Robo 

Have a wonderful trip patty   Hope the sun shines on you all the days you'll be there 

It's raining and 72 here...could be worse.

Mmm bacon ..


----------



## macraven

_Pouring rain here Vicki

But it’s always better than snow_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> Leave work early to avoid the icy roads
> 
> Hope streets are clear Thursday as it is Orlando day for you and Joe
> 
> 
> Monyk
> I keep wondering if you had the homies over for breakfast would there be mealy worms in our oatmeal?
> Jk_



Sounds like a plan, Mac! Grabbing a pizza on my way home today!! Yes!!! I get to dust off my capri pants later and start packing!!

Mac- here's what I just read about meal worms!

*As food*
Main article: Entomophagy
Mealworms are edible for humans, and are commonly consumed in a practice known as entomophagy. Mealworms have historically been consumed in many Asian countries, particularly in Southeast Asia. They are commonly found in food markets and sold as street food alongside other edible insects. Baked or fried mealworms have been marketed as a healthy snack food in recent history, though the consumption of mealworms goes back centuries. They may be easily reared on fresh oats, wheat bran or grain, with sliced potato, carrots, or apple as a moisture source. The small amount of space required to raise mealworms has made them popular in many parts of Southeast Asia.

Mealworms have been incorporated into tequila-flavored novelty candies. Mealworms are not traditionally served in tequila, and the "tequila worm" in certain mezcals is usually the larva of the moth _Hypopta agavis_.

Mealworms are typically used as a pet food for captive reptiles, fish, and birds. They are also provided to wild birds in bird feeders, particularly during the nesting season. Mealworms are useful for their high protein content. They are also used as fishing bait.

I think I'll stick with honey and fruit on my oatmeal!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Hey, Mac, or is it Patty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL



 We actually DO have a trio of oranges!!  Love the pic!



tink1957 said:


> Have a wonderful trip patty  Hope the sun shines on you all the days you'll be there



Thanks, Tink!! And hope your rain goes away!! 72 is nice!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Robo!
The snow continues, all schools incl post secondary are closed today!  Snow Day!  Both daughters are happy!  Oldest works in a daycare in an Elementary School, and oldest goes to post secondary!  Daughter just finished shoveling the deck. Husband is out with snowblower clearing driveway. I guess I should get going and do something!  



schumigirl said:


> Lynne...yes, quiet can be a good thing! Glad to hear your weather will be improving soon.....I`m hoping Spring is just around the corner.…..
> 
> Sue...meatloaf sounds good...….and cookies too!!! I`m baking this morning for a church event tomorrow....a small one, but nevertheless a few of us are baking, it`s a coffee morning  with a bake sale....they usually sell well. When we applied for Global Entry we were told online we just had to turn up at MCO once we had all our paperwork in place and had authorisation, speak to an officer and we`d be taken through for our interview....the woman we encountered had never heard of it...… that gave us pause for a second. And a huge stomach lurch....but she came back and took us to an officer and it didn't take long at all.....well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like Fantastic Beasts first time we saw it.....did watch it again and it was better, but I don't like Eddie Redmayne so maybe that`s why....will watch the second one though.
> 
> Almost tropical temps today for February......almost 50F and sunshine again...….
> 
> Baking a little this morning......then not sure. May do some housework.....or I may not
> 
> Not sure what`s for dinner tonight either.....will think on after breakfast...….


Well I’m being a today!  But going to get moving now to start cookies. Thanks for Ad Blocker!  It’s working. I read some sites will ban you if you have an ad blocker, and ask you to disable it to be let on their site. Will see. Right now I’m happy all those annoying ads on Dis are gone, esp the ones that move and block posts. 

That would be scary arriving for interview and the don’t know anything about it yikes. We get to do the interviews here I guess because the US TSA are here at our airport, so we can clear US customs here then when we arrive in Florida we just get our luggage and go.  I frequently get TSA pre approval on my boarding pass but it would be nice to know I’ll get it all the time. 

Not like Eddie Redmayne


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow with Ad Blocker you have one more step, assuming you have an iOS device, go into settings, Safari, and enable ad blocker. Their instructions say wait 10 sec after you swipe enable. Good luck. It worked for me, no more floating banners.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......no tacos in this house......none of us are fans of anything like that......ended up making Thai Fishcakes and sweet potato wedges….Kyle had mac n cheese...…

mac....days can creep us easily when we are ladies of leisure...…..yes, rain is always better than snow....

MonyK...I`m not the best baker, but passable.....and things I make always sell, so can`t be that bad!!! Oh good luck to your DD...sounds like she`s going to be successful!!! 

Janet!!!!! Oh no......and ouch!!!! Hope it stays numb for a long time with the cream!!!! I had to turn the ipads off and restart.....and do a couple of things before it works.....Kyle is out or I`d ask......it`s fabulous not having that silly banner or huge ads covering posts.....still get the ads on the top of the page but they don't affect reading posts...…

Lynne did get bacon the other day......we`re well stocked up!!! I didn't realise you were a rum drinker too!!!! Nice...…

Hey Vicki......nice to see you!!!!! 

Patty...enjoy that pizza and yes the weather is improving this week in Orlando....they had huge amounts of rain the other day.....hope it`s all gone now...….

Sue....more snow!!! Oh no...….but snow days are good!!!! Glad the adblocker worked.....it is fabulous without that silly banner....not sure why it`s even there like that.....turns people off!!!  Funny thing was we always got TSA pre check with Virgin on our boarding cards before we got GE....but I still always get pulled for the extra searches…..glad I no longer work in the industry I used to be in!!! 

Yep, Eddie Redmayne to me is, shall we say not my cup of tea.....do not like him at all.....I`m sure he`s a lovely man  but no, very rarely if ever watch anything he`s in.....


So, baking all done today and handed into church hall ready for tomorrow....told them we would pop in for 10 minutes just to show face…..decided to leave helping out to some others this time.....for a change.....will help out at the next one though.....

Not as nice a day as we were supposed to get.....glad we didn't need to go far. Had a friend pop round for coffee though....had a nice chat. 

Having a pepsi right now.…..that really is something about nothing...….


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Pattyw
> Leave work early to avoid the icy roads
> 
> Hope streets are clear Thursday as it is Orlando day for you and Joe
> 
> 
> Monyk
> I keep wondering if you had the homies over for breakfast would there be mealy worms in our oatmeal?
> Jk_



Ever read something and wish you hadn’t. Was very surprised as to the percentage of ahem alternate forms of protein in boxed food 

Have used those meal worms as bait.  It’s the live maggots that trigger my girlie fail safe...just say no...yuck



tink1957 said:


> Yikes janet!  Sounds like something I would do.  I somehow managed to burn my cheek on an iron skillet handle that was sticking out when I was getting biscuits from the oven.  Hope you feel better soon and heal quickly.
> 
> Happy anniversary to mr. and mrs. Robo
> 
> Have a wonderful trip patty   Hope the sun shines on you all the days you'll be there
> 
> It's raining and 72 here...could be worse.
> 
> Mmm bacon ..



Thank you for that, good to know i’m In good company, don’t feel quite as stupid now.  



pattyw said:


> Sounds like a plan, Mac! Grabbing a pizza on my way home today!! Yes!!! I get to dust off my capri pants later and start packing!!
> 
> Mac- here's what I just read about meal worms!
> 
> *As food*
> Main article: Entomophagy
> Mealworms are edible for humans, and are commonly consumed in a practice known as entomophagy. Mealworms have historically been consumed in many Asian countries, particularly in Southeast Asia. They are commonly found in food markets and sold as street food alongside other edible insects. Baked or fried mealworms have been marketed as a healthy snack food in recent history, though the consumption of mealworms goes back centuries. They may be easily reared on fresh oats, wheat bran or grain, with sliced potato, carrots, or apple as a moisture source. The small amount of space required to raise mealworms has made them popular in many parts of Southeast Asia.
> 
> Mealworms have been incorporated into tequila-flavored novelty candies. Mealworms are not traditionally served in tequila, and the "tequila worm" in certain mezcals is usually the larva of the moth _Hypopta agavis_.
> 
> Mealworms are typically used as a pet food for captive reptiles, fish, and birds. They are also provided to wild birds in bird feeders, particularly during the nesting season. Mealworms are useful for their high protein content. They are also used as fishing bait.
> 
> I think I'll stick with honey and fruit on my oatmeal!!



I’m told the worm will give you visions lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh tequila.  Got sick on it when a college kid and will never drink it again.  

Yep, do like rum, Schumi, usually flavored ones.

Very wet and sloshing ride home.  Staying home.  

Bought filets the other day, so those with some green beans and either I will bake potatoes, home fry them, or mash them.  See what all are in the mood for. 

Made a lovely cup of coffee.  

Hoping for a quiet night and a delay tomorrow as well.


----------



## macraven

_I decided if all of us homies ever get together and do a pot luck meal, Monyk is excused of bringing any food dishes......

All of us are allergic to mealy worms
(That’s my story and we are sticking with that)
Lol

After reading pattyw’s information some people do eat them, better to be safe than sorry 

_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I’m told the worm will give you visions lol.



Yikes! I don't think I'll ever find out!



macraven said:


> All of us are allergic to mealy worms





Actually, all this talk about mealy worms has taken my appetite away!! Maybe I could use Lynne's pic as a diet tool!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Sue M

Worm will give you visions  that’s funny!

Cookies are in the oven. I love the original Toll House recipe.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Sue, though I tend to buy it pre mixed in a tub.  Then I scoop out as many as I need.  If baking my dinner, will make just a tray of cookies.   
That way, none left over.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> What do you get when you grab a cast iron skillet from the oven without an oven mitt?


OUCH! Yeah I have almost grabbed my hot-from-the-oven cast iron when I've put it onto the stove top to get the food out.



keishashadow said:


> Critics panned it but I enjoyed the 2nd one far more by leaps & bounds


There is so much back story to the 2nd one, I feel I could watch it several times and still not pick it all up!



keishashadow said:


> I heard the same rational from the hospital staff as to why I should accept treatment in vending area vs waiting likely 2 hours for treatment room. Had my doubts but pain relief won out over them lol.


Truly-probably as clean as a treatment room.   Especially as they will make sure there is a sterile "field" to work in.


macraven said:


> Monyk
> I keep wondering if you had the homies over for breakfast would there be mealy worms in our oatmeal?
> Jk





pattyw said:


> Mealworms are useful for their high protein content. They are also used as fishing bait.
> 
> I think I'll stick with honey and fruit on my oatmeal!





keishashadow said:


> Have used those meal worms as bait. It’s the live maggots that trigger my girlie fail safe...just say no...yuck





macraven said:


> , Monyk is excused of bringing any food dishes......


I. Am. Dying   I assure you the worms are just for the chickens-unless you'd like the extra crunch. Keep the chicken stuff downstairs by back door. Although I do give the hens the mealworms for the protein-especially in this cold weather, or molting season. I keep the dried meal worms, although we have had live ones - those have to be kept cool/fridge to stay dormant though.  
Went to lock them in for the night, dark and forgot flashlight, call to them as I'm shutting their small pop door, no answer-call again, no answer and now I hear a ticking/scratching. Now I am in full panic (they always give at least a muted annoyed hoot) and open their box in and get ready to do battle with whatever monster is inside-and both girls were apparently soundly sleeping and quite annoyed at being woke up! So I am still calming down from that and go into our room to finish folding laundry, didn't know hubs had come home (had to go quick for an appointment) and catch him move out of corner of eye and scream!  Needless to say-now with lemon drop martini to calm nerves! had to use the juice anyway-used the zest at dinner: citrus/rosemary/garlic pork tenderloin, with roasted rosemary potatoes, and green beans.



Got through the grocery shopping, managed to procrastinate even further with an impromptu lunch with a friend! Got the meal planning done, although my menus won't print (keep getting error message). I need the visual of what I can make for the next couple weeks and what fresh stuff is needed.

The apps for Summer alumni abruptly closed today - due to overwhelming response. Told hubs not to wait-well he did and didn't get to apply. DD is onto last round, then the waiting game begins again. She did get email from one of her other internships she applied for. I thought this one was domestic but its in Ireland! Said they'd received all parts of her application and would begin reviewing next week. 

Going to warm up to 60's next couple days here! Before next round of sleet/snow this weekend. 

Everyone else has gone to bed already-think I will go curl up with a book...


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies
Hope all are ready for Valentine’s Day tomorrow _


_Hope all get a lovely card and something sweet!

Today’s your last day to shop _


----------



## Lynne G

Rain.  Yes it is, 40 mph winds.  Yes it is.  Welcome to a blustery (cue Pooh saying it) Wednesday.  And you know what that means: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's right.  Wednesday.  And for those in the Valentine spirit, this one's for Keisha:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope your hand is not in pain, and you're feeling better.  Better yet, since you need to rest your hand, let others cook.  That may be a good thing, or bad thing.  LOL  Hope your wedding anniversary tomorrow gets you a great meal, and it's a happy one.

With that, hoping MonyK has calmed down, and enjoyed that lemony martini.  I hope your DD gets the DCP, am crossing my fingers for her.  Told my older one about the program, but no interest from him.  I was hoping something like that would give him an ah ha, as to what job he wants. He still has no real clue. Little one is toying with going into the ROTC, but I don't think she really wants that 16 or 17 year commitment.  Either way, I'm assuming, a poor house again, when both kids are in college in the fall. 

And yay!  Patty has one more sleep.  Hope your weather is improving, and your trip is a perfect get away.  See 80's or Orlando on my phone.  Expect a picture or two.  Safe travels.  

Sue, hope your weather is improving too.  Our snow is now an icy, sloggy mess.  By Friday, we will see 50, so any white remaining will be washed away.  Well, today, blown away.  

Just took some drugs.  Have a tickle in my throat, no, no, no. I will not be sick.  Four day week-end is in store.  Holiday one.  So looking forward to that.  With the cloud cover these last couple of days, a very dark morning commute, and oh so much cool, and cold.  Yeah, I know, it's still winter.  I'm with Patty, bring it on, Spring.  Yep, lovely weather, where you need a jacket in the morning and evening, and a gorgeous sunny afternoon.  A girl can dream.  Yeah, I know, it's the little things.  LOL

Time for tea.  Lots of it.  I'd like some of that lemon juice, MonyK, to put in my tea.  Had those tasty baby baked gold fish crackers, but now looking for something else.  Should have grabbed the bag of grits I bought this past week-end.  Eh, maybe like Keisha, chocolate.  

And yep, heed Mac's warning.  Valentine's Day is tomorrow.  Kisses.


----------



## schumigirl

No Valentines gifts for us........will get my usual flowers on Friday.......

Lynne.....you have to tell me what kind of flavoured rums you can buy?? Haven’t seen any....then I’ve never looked as I like just....rum. Glad your weather is on the up........think we’re all ready for warmer weather.......hope the tickle doesn’t get any worse.....

Janet, hope the hand is better today........


Nice morning helping out at church bake sale.....yes, the usual folks who pledge to help cancelled at the last minute......always the same ones......so, stepped in and helped out for a while.......think we did well.....it was very busy for a Wednesday! 

Group of us had early lunch in village coffee shop......had a lovely sweet chilli chicken wrap with salad.....the owner knows I love jalapeños on everything so she added plenty.......nice!!! 

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## macraven

_I’m good for V-day

Picked up bread and cat food at Walmart last night and a card for Mr Mac

Not much of a selection left but one caught my eye _


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I can get lots of rum flavored with fruit or spices, like Cuzan Blueberry Lemonade one, Pink Pigeon brand, Sailor Jerry, Big Spring Coconut one, Barcardi Raspberry one, etc.  I like the fruit ones, and the light ones the best.  

We used to do cards, but now, not even that.  Glad you found a good card, Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I can get lots of rum flavored with fruit or spices, like Cuzan Blueberry Lemonade one, Pink Pigeon brand, Sailor Jerry, Big Spring Coconut one, Barcardi Raspberry one, etc.  I like the fruit ones, and the light ones the best.
> 
> We used to do cards, but now, not even that.  Glad you found a good card, Mac.



Oh I know the ones you mean.....I don’t like Bacardi or similar styles of that........that’s why I did it think of them as rum as we don’t drink them.......we prefer real hardy rum........ Appleton Estate types......I don’t mind an odd coconut rum but that’s about it. We do have Bacardi in the house as two of our friends drink it now and again...lasts for ages though as it’s not asked for often. Strangely I don’t ever think of that as real rum. 


It’s a weird day here.......looks quite nice, but went out to see if our gardener guy wanted a cuppa and it’s cold!!! But temps are not too bad today......odd. 

Just realised we don’t have our rental car booked for May!!! We’re usually all sorted by now.....we always book our vehicles well ahead of time and forget about it......now looking at September   Have to keep reminding ourselves it’s for a month!!


----------



## pattyw

Monyk- great news about DD!!  



Lynne G said:


> Welcome to a blustery (cue Pooh saying it) Wednesday





Lynne G said:


> And yay! Patty has one more sleep. Hope your weather is improving, and your trip is a perfect get away. See 80's or Orlando on my phone. Expect a picture or two. Safe travels.



Bad weather today! Snow and high winds!!

Yes! One more sleep!!

We'll be celebrating Valentine's Day on the plane tomorrow evening!! Have some drink coupons so we'll enjoy a toast together! 

Working at home today so I can get last minute housework and packing done!! Bonus is that I don't have to drive in the bad weather!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday morning Sans family ......coffee in hand.





Thank you all for the Happy Anniversary wishes . We had a very nice dinner at a restaurant by the ocean to celebrate.  Great cocktails, food and service. Will definitely go back again.

I have been gone for a couple of days and folks are running out of bacon and putting worms in their oatmeal 



Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope all are well now, and enjoying the Florida sun. Just saying, could use your sister’s pocket book strap this year.



LOL......I’am sure she would let you use her pocket book strap and bury your head if needed on her back every now and again. She is nice like that.......we still get a chuckle about that HHN.



schumigirl said:


> No bacon so breakfast will be something less exciting..



Yep!!!!!!! Bacon is missed when it runs out......our arteries groan at the thought of it, but it tastes good doesn’t it.




Sue M said:


> Sat down, took a bite, they forgot to put the burger in it  took it back, and they gave me one with a burger inside, lol. And to make up for it the girl gave me fries and my choice of drink.



I had to chuckle when I read this..........I went to Starbucks once and they put the steamed milk in my cup and no coffee.



keishashadow said:


> Happy anniversary to the Robos! How many years are you celebrating?



Thank you keisha.......32 years....he is my knight in shining armor.



keishashadow said:


> What do you get when you grab a cast iron skillet from the oven without an oven mitt? A 2nd degree burn. Guess that makes me a dumb cluck. Bonus lols, the ER was slammed. Not a room to be had, not even in fast track section. After being triaged, they summoned dr into the office. They moved me to the vending area to administer a tetanus shot and tend to the burn. No complaints as it felt better with the cream & dressing



Sorry to hear of your burn......those hurt bad.....so glad to hear the ER Doc came out to see you and got you treated.
.........sending mummy dust and get well wishes your way.



keishashadow said:


> Lol yes, it was tempting to hit up the machines afterwards but i held out for the ghiradelli i have at home. Good Chocolate makes nearly anything go down easier!



 Chocolate makes everything better 



keishashadow said:


> I’m told the worm will give you visions lol.



Only at the bottom of a tequila bottle 



macraven said:


> I’m good for V-day



Me too......packages and cards have been sent and chocolate purchases are done.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.

My fav rum’s for cocktails.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 
Won’t be long until you are wearing summer apparel in Orlando 
Isn’t it great to get out of your cold weather 

Maybe you should tell everyone Orlando is your home and you just vacation in the UK
Jk

Pattyw 
Less than 24 hours and you will be away from snow and in the land of “summer”

Safe travels 

Lynne 
Your weather kind of makes you want to book a flight south ....tomorrow _


----------



## macraven

_Robo
What’s wrong with your picture?

Those bottles are almost full..
Lol_


----------



## Robo56

Pattyw pack a pair of long pants and a sweat shirt for the evening. You should be flying into the beautiful Florida sunshine tomorrw mid 70’s. There is supposed to be a couple cool nights. Then weather will continue to get warmer climbing into 80’s.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi
> Won’t be long until you are wearing summer apparel in Orlando
> Isn’t it great to get out of your cold weather
> 
> Maybe you should tell everyone Orlando is your home and you just vacation in the UK
> Jk
> 
> _



I should do shouldn’t I!!! We’re in Orlando often enough folks would believe us......

Yes, looking forward to some much warmer weather.....even seeing the ultra blue skies will be lovely.......




Robo.....nice bottles.......all my brothers and sisters are big fans of Spiced Rum.......I should like it, but only ever take it in cocktails......sister and one brother drink it with coke......don’t think we even have any in our collection of rums......

We bought our bubble wrap last week to take so we can bring back more.......we were so nervous first time we brought back the huge bottles in case they broke in the case......but fingers crossed, they all survive! 



Minced down some rump steak and made Tom and I beef burgers tonight......he had his in a bun with all the additions with steak fries and I had mine just on the plate.....not a fan of buns, it’s usually too much......was nice though. Kyle is out for dinner tonight.......

Going to Caramelise some pineapple and peaches for dessert......maybe a splodge of ice cream to go with it.....


----------



## Lynne G

I too do not like hamburger buns.  Usually ask for it to be on plate, on just take it off the buns.  

Overcast day, and still trying to beat this cold.  Good thing I have a big box of tissues at the ready.  Darn, all sorts of sickness going around.  

Oh, I get ya, Schumi.  For me, I like not too high a proof, and well, sweet is generally my preferred.  At our liquor store, I tried flavored vodka.  Ooh, that was not a good thing.  Could have had several cups of that.  I like they do tastings every so often, more of them, during the holidays.  Florida is generally cheaper than home, so once in awhile, I bring a bottle or two home.  Lucky, like you, never had an issue in checked luggage.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> I too do not like hamburger buns.  Usually ask for it to be on plate, on just take it off the buns.
> 
> Overcast day, and still trying to beat this cold.  Good thing I have a big box of tissues at the ready.  Darn, all sorts of sickness going around.
> 
> Oh, I get ya, Schumi.  For me, I like not too high a proof, and well, sweet is generally my preferred.  At our liquor store, I tried flavored vodka.  Ooh, that was not a good thing.  Could have had several cups of that.  I like they do tastings every so often, more of them, during the holidays.  Florida is generally cheaper than home, so once in awhile, I bring a bottle or two home.  Lucky, like you, never had an issue in checked luggage.


I bought a small bottle of the Vanilla flavoured vodka to mix in my oj last Florida trip.  Yum. Almost like an orange creamsicle!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn I startle easily too!  Maybe I should try the lemon drop martini cure! Glad the girls were ok!

Lynne- cold partly blue skies today. Husband blew out driveway again, had lots of accumulation from the night.  Hope your holding off that

Pattyw yay for 1 more sleep!

Schumi mmmm that dessert sounds good, maybe with some flaming brandy!  Hope you get car rental sorted. I rent thru Costco. Usually Alamo, although this time since I don’t plan on keeping car once we check into RPH I’d prefer Avis so we can return it there. But 5x more expensive at the moment. Ugh. Alamo booked for now but I’m frequently checking. Rates go up and down and I generally end up canceling and rebooking as they go down.
We just need car for Ft Lauderdale portion, 6 days and to drive up to Orlando. Once there for our off-site restaurants will just use Uber or Lyft.  Have car service hired for MCO.

Robo- forgetting to put the coffee in the cup, that’s even worse!  

Blue skies here today and snow has stopped. Looks like a Christmas card outside. My friend up the block picked me up this morning to get down to the church to bag bread for the food bank. My lane didn’t get plowed but main roads are. In a few minutes we’re going out to the movie theatre to see Green Book. 
Leftover meatloaf for dinner tonight. 
Happy Valentines to all. We don’t do anything for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I too do not like hamburger buns.  Usually ask for it to be on plate, on just take it off the buns.
> 
> Overcast day, and still trying to beat this cold.  Good thing I have a big box of tissues at the ready.  Darn, all sorts of sickness going around.
> 
> Oh, I get ya, Schumi.  For me, I like not too high a proof, and well, sweet is generally my preferred.  At our liquor store, I tried flavored vodka.  Ooh, that was not a good thing.  Could have had several cups of that.  I like they do tastings every so often, more of them, during the holidays.  Florida is generally cheaper than home, so once in awhile, I bring a bottle or two home.  Lucky, like you, never had an issue in checked luggage.



Yes, folks look at me as though I`m weird when I ask for no bun..only bun I really liked was in O` Charleys, it was so sweet!!! Hard to stop eating that one...…

We have a lot of flavoured vodkas in our drinks cupboard.....Ciroc has some lovely flavours and we bring back the huge bottles from Orlando...we only get the smaller sizes over here....for the same or more than the large size.  We are hugely ripped off in the UK on everything....Absolut we can get some decent flavours, maybe six or seven, but only around 5 or 6 flavours of Smirnoff...and of course we see loads of them in places like ABC.....so many flavours we would love over here.....as you say might be a good thing.....lol......



Sue M said:


> Schumi mmmm that dessert sounds good, maybe with some flaming brandy!  Hope you get car rental sorted. I rent thru Costco. Usually Alamo, although this time since I don’t plan on keeping car once we check into RPH I’d prefer Avis so we can return it there. But 5x more expensive at the moment. Ugh. Alamo booked for now but I’m frequently checking. Rates go up and down and I generally end up canceling and rebooking as they go down.
> We just need car for Ft Lauderdale portion, 6 days and to drive up to Orlando. Once there for our off-site restaurants will just use Uber or Lyft.  Have car service hired for MCO.
> 
> Blue skies here today and snow has stopped. Looks like a Christmas card outside. My friend up the block picked me up this morning to get down to the church to bag bread for the food bank. My lane didn’t get plowed but main roads are. In a few minutes we’re going out to the movie theatre to see Green Book.
> Leftover meatloaf for dinner tonight.
> Happy Valentines to all. We don’t do anything for Valentine’s Day.



Funny thing is I like alcohol, but never in desserts.....can`t touch a dessert with alcohol in it....not sure why....

Yep, got rental car sorted today......prices seem to be through the roof right now.....but you gotta pay!!! We can`t adjust if the price goes down, so it is what it is.....we just pay up and smile.....lol

Sounds beautiful with the snow.....hope you enjoy the movie...….


----------



## keishashadow

I aint got no class fan of the cheap-o hamburger buns.  Today making my comfort food for dinner, weiners & fried taters.  The mr will be so pleased, not. Lol



Monykalyn said:


> OUCH! Yeah I have almost grabbed my hot-from-the-oven cast iron when I've put it onto the stove top to get the food out.
> 
> 
> There is so much back story to the 2nd one, I feel I could watch it several times and still not pick it all up!
> 
> 
> Truly-probably as clean as a treatment room.   Especially as they will make sure there is a sterile "field" to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. Am. Dying   I assure you the worms are just for the chickens-unless you'd like the extra crunch. Keep the chicken stuff downstairs by back door. Although I do give the hens the mealworms for the protein-especially in this cold weather, or molting season. I keep the dried meal worms, although we have had live ones - those have to be kept cool/fridge to stay dormant though.
> Went to lock them in for the night, dark and forgot flashlight, call to them as I'm shutting their small pop door, no answer-call again, no answer and now I hear a ticking/scratching. Now I am in full panic (they always give at least a muted annoyed hoot) and open their box in and get ready to do battle with whatever monster is inside-and both girls were apparently soundly sleeping and quite annoyed at being woke up! So I am still calming down from that and go into our room to finish folding laundry, didn't know hubs had come home (had to go quick for an appointment) and catch him move out of corner of eye and scream!  Needless to say-now with lemon drop martini to calm nerves! had to use the juice anyway-used the zest at dinner: citrus/rosemary/garlic pork tenderloin, with roasted rosemary potatoes, and green beans.
> 
> 
> 
> Got through the grocery shopping, managed to procrastinate even further with an impromptu lunch with a friend! Got the meal planning done, although my menus won't print (keep getting error message). I need the visual of what I can make for the next couple weeks and what fresh stuff is needed.
> 
> The apps for Summer alumni abruptly closed today - due to overwhelming response. Told hubs not to wait-well he did and didn't get to apply. DD is onto last round, then the waiting game begins again. She did get email from one of her other internships she applied for. I thought this one was domestic but its in Ireland! Said they'd received all parts of her application and would begin reviewing next week.
> 
> Going to warm up to 60's next couple days here! Before next round of sleet/snow this weekend.
> 
> Everyone else has gone to bed already-think I will go curl up with a book...



Vicki & I welcome you into the sister-hood of the cast-iron pan maidens in distress club lol

Yea to ur DD, sounds like a real go-getter



Lynne G said:


> Rain.  Yes it is, 40 mph winds.  Yes it is.  Welcome to a blustery (cue Pooh saying it) Wednesday.  And you know what that means:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  Wednesday.  And for those in the Valentine spirit, this one's for Keisha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Hope your hand is not in pain, and you're feeling better.  Better yet, since you need to rest your hand, let others cook.  That may be a good thing, or bad thing.  LOL  Hope your wedding anniversary tomorrow gets you a great meal, and it's a happy one.
> 
> With that, hoping MonyK has calmed down, and enjoyed that lemony martini.  I hope your DD gets the DCP, am crossing my fingers for her.  Told my older one about the program, but no interest from him.  I was hoping something like that would give him an ah ha, as to what job he wants. He still has no real clue. Little one is toying with going into the ROTC, but I don't think she really wants that 16 or 17 year commitment.  Either way, I'm assuming, a poor house again, when both kids are in college in the fall.
> 
> And yay!  Patty has one more sleep.  Hope your weather is improving, and your trip is a perfect get away.  See 80's or Orlando on my phone.  Expect a picture or two.  Safe travels.
> 
> Sue, hope your weather is improving too.  Our snow is now an icy, sloggy mess.  By Friday, we will see 50, so any white remaining will be washed away.  Well, today, blown away.
> 
> Just took some drugs.  Have a tickle in my throat, no, no, no. I will not be sick.  Four day week-end is in store.  Holiday one.  So looking forward to that.  With the cloud cover these last couple of days, a very dark morning commute, and oh so much cool, and cold.  Yeah, I know, it's still winter.  I'm with Patty, bring it on, Spring.  Yep, lovely weather, where you need a jacket in the morning and evening, and a gorgeous sunny afternoon.  A girl can dream.  Yeah, I know, it's the little things.  LOL
> 
> Time for tea.  Lots of it.  I'd like some of that lemon juice, MonyK, to put in my tea.  Had those tasty baby baked gold fish crackers, but now looking for something else.  Should have grabbed the bag of grits I bought this past week-end.  Eh, maybe like Keisha, chocolate.
> 
> And yep, heed Mac's warning.  Valentine's Day is tomorrow.  Kisses.



Oooh, love that lipstick shade

Nom gold fish crackers, not sure how that would go down with chocolate.  May call that dessert today.  I’ve taken to buying the crackers in those little lunch type bags, they go down far to easy.  Banish that tickle!



macraven said:


> _I’m good for V-day
> 
> Picked up bread and cat food at Walmart last night and a card for Mr Mac
> 
> Not much of a selection left but one caught my eye _



Crap, forgot a card.  Will find a funny on ‘net and call it a day tomorrow.  Need to look for gift bag to hold all his candy that is currently sitting in plastic grocery bags, have to keep up appearances.  Sent the mr to sams to buy bacon & bread before he heads home from work. Grocery store shelves wiped clean yesterday since a few flakes of snow fell.


----------



## Lynne G

Snow shower ride home.  Enough of the white stuff.  Or not.  Saying more will be falling this weekend.

More drugs, kids bought me dinner, excellent choice, and am full.  They asked why I was eating.  Well, feed a cold...   I think I have a low grade fever.  In fleece and under the covers. Still cold.  Aching joints starting and I am not a happy camper.  

Hehe, Keisha, candy is in a box in my car.  He never peeks in there.  

Ugh, below freezing ride tomorrow morning, but hey winds that topped 51 mph today, will die down and at least  Valentine’s Day will be dry. Or not. LOL, not THAT kind of dry.  May have a glass of wine to help me sleep tonight.  Though I am so exhausted, will be out early, I bet.

I am hoping to have a sunny, beach picture Christmas card one of these days.  We tend to use a picture of the snowman in Potter land.  Love seeing him, even if it is hotter than hot.  Which I generally will not complain about.  

Rest up all.  Loving day tomorrow.


----------



## Squirlz

An old girlfriend used to mail-order mealworms to put in her bluebird feeder.  One day she got a call from her small town post office saying "We have a package that is torn open and whatever is in it is covered with worms now."

Eddie Redmayne, I think that's the first time I've seen him.  His affectations were a bit odd.  Is that the character or is he always like that?


----------



## macraven




----------



## Sue M

Squirlz Funny about the worms!

I’ve seen Eddie Redmayne first in Les Mis, then Theory of Everything, and now in Fantastic Beasts. Aside from his character portraying Stephen Hawkins I haven’t noticed anything.

Lynne not sounding good. Take care!  Hope you’re staying home in bed tomorrow!  

Schumi why can’t you rebook if prices go down?  We can as long as we don’t pick the pay now option. I just book, cancel and rebook.  I have watched prices fluctuate by hundreds of dollars. I think last Aug for a 12 day rental Alamo started at $380, I ended up with $204.  My current booking for April for 6 days is $210, more than my 12 days in Aug,  so I imagine it will go down a bit still, probably end of March. But if it doesn’t I can live with it for standard size. 
I don’t have many desserts with alcohol in it, but do like peaches flambé!  And my friend down the lane puts sherry in her trifle which is good!  

Green Book was very good!  All this talk of burgers!  Well meatloaf is close, lol!  I like some buns. Not the big ones. I like the way some restaurants wrap the burger using lettuce.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hump day indeed. Started out at 430 am with son sleepwalking, then this am when he actually got up he told me about this "weird dream" he had of trying to find something. Then at 5am-the girl child woke me back up saying she didn't feel good and threw up. She still feels warm and is sleeping. Requested "dumplings" so threw together a pot of chicken and dumplings-but will keep until she feels like eating. Had to work today, so tried to coax her into eating/drinking via phone. She got the gatorade, sitting unopened on couch. Sudden onset of (suspected) fever, head congestion and severe headache-really hoping not the flu but it is hitting our area HARD right now. She hardly ever gets sick, so when she does she is really down for a while.


Lynne G said:


> With that, hoping MonyK has calmed down, and enjoyed that lemony martini. I hope your DD gets the DCP, am crossing my fingers for her. Told my older one about the program, but no interest from him. I was hoping something like that would give him an ah ha, as to what job he wants. He still has no real clue. Little one is toying with going into the ROTC, but I don't think she really wants that 16 or 17 year commitment. Either way, I'm assuming, a poor house again, when both kids are in college in the fall.


 Oh maybe the older one will change his mind? It really is a fun program. Hubs is actually bummed he didn't get to apply-I told him to look into seasonal if he really wants to go-I can handle things at home, and hey-CM discount at Disney! About the only way to go anymore with skyrocketing prices.



Lynne G said:


> I will not be sick


This is my mantra!! Usually works too! Hope you feel better-and zinc lozenges until you can't taste anything and stomach slightly upset-sounds weird but it does work. Zinc will kill cold virus but has to be at those high amounts (stomach turning/nausea, no taste bud level).


pattyw said:


> We'll be celebrating Valentine's Day on the plane tomorrow evening!! Have some drink coupons so we'll enjoy a toast together!


 Woot woot!! What are your dates for HHN this year?



Robo56 said:


> I have been gone for a couple of days and folks are running out of bacon and putting worms in their oatmeal


 This made me literally LOL! there are definitely some crazy posts-didn't we have a 5 page discourse on crockpots not that long ago??



Lynne G said:


> I tried flavored vodka


 Yeah...I have raspberry, blue raspberry, citrus, pear and salted caramel currently. Usually have vanilla as well.  Don't have ton of rum (coconut, spiced and white), but we do have lots of different whiskeys, including a blackberry flavor. Drink tonite is appletini with sour apple schnapps and pear vodka. I add splash of sprite as well to dilute the alcohol.



Lynne G said:


> Well, feed a cold... I think I have a low grade fever. In fleece and under the covers. Still cold. Aching joints starting and I am not a happy camper.


 Hydration is truly key!! fluids-juice, broth, gatorade, water, whatever! If you think flu get thee to dr and get the tamiflu! 



Lynne G said:


> sunny, beach picture Christmas card


 I made the fam stop in Daytona so we could get a pic on the beach-even though missing hubs oldest and our oldest. Maybe this year we can get ALL the kids for a beach picture!

Warmer and windy here! Could hear the hens cackling about something-think it was when big gusts of wind ruffled their under feathers and they didn't like it . Such spoiled monsters. Think we are gonna hold off on the chicks for a couple weeks. Having company in a week and half for chili cookoff, and the chicks at that young age take a lot of attention. Plus weather needs to be more predictable and warmer so when they are ready to move outside they can. 
Finally made appointment with my hair stylist-OMG didn't realize how much gray I had all over now until the "sparkles" showed up in ponytail yesterday

60's tomorrow and "possibility for all forms of precipitation on Friday:rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow". Oh joy. No wonder 1/2 of Missouri is sick.

We don't do Valentine's either-I prefer hubs to not spend money on that-prefer our vacations, with a splurge dinner, or plants or something. Last few years have gotten potted orchids-have them around tub in master bath-love when they bloom! And rose bush from several years ago gives us blooms all season. And we always have chocolate as that is what he does...

Happy pre pre friday eve!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I can’t believe it’s almost Thursday. This week has been unusually busy at work. I think I’ve been over exposed to people this week. Sometimes I think I need to find a job that isn’t so customer service focused.

Still waiting for that boy to ask B to the prom. I think it’s going to be Friday. I just hope he hasn’t changed his mind. 

Mac - No Walking Dead for me. I think I am one of the few people who has never watched it or Game of Thrones either. 

Robo - Happy belated anniversary.

Schumi - I followed your lead and installed an ad blocker. The first one I tried removed the ad, but I still had a gray banner across my screen. The second one I installed took away everything. 

MonyK - Sorry to hear about your MIL’s BIL. The reunion should like it will be a nice distraction for her sister. 

Sue - I think I might be able to do B’s hair (we are going to practice a few times before prom), but I am useless at makeup. B is going to watch a few tutorials and see if she can do it herself. If not, I will make an appointment somewhere.

Keisha - Hope you and your son are feeling better. It seems like just about everyone is getting sick recently. DH has 8 students out with the flu.

Squirlz - We rewatched Fantastic Beasts right before going to see the second movie. Now I can’t wait for the next movie so I can get some answers to some questions the second movie left.

Schumi - We recently terminated Netflix, but are paid up until the end of this month. The jury is still out on Amazo Prime. DH has been using Prime to watch Addams family episodes and an old game show from the 70’s.

MonyK - I’ll skip the oatmeal even without the mealworms. I have never cared for oatmeal. 

Keisha - You just aren’t having a good week. Hope the burn heals quickly.

Lynne and Sue - I do not envy all of the show that you are getting. Our weather people keep mentioning the possibility of snow, but so far all we are getting is cold temps and rain.

Macraven - I don’t know about a meal worm allergy, but I did test positive for a cockroach allergy. I didn’t even know that was a thing. 
We are completely ready for Valentine’s Day. We basically ignore it. I can’t remember when we last exchanged gifts. One of our clients gave me a little Valentine’s Day gift yesterday. It was 5 Ghirardelli chocolates in a Dixie cup. They all seem to have disappeared already. 

Lynne - Hope you aren’t getting the crud that is going around. Hopefully you caught it soon enough that it won’t get too bad. 

Patty - Have a great trip. 

MonyK - Hope your daughter is feeling better soon. 

It is almost midnight and I really should get some sleep. I am not going to proofread, so I apologize in advance for any errors. 

Good night.


----------



## macraven

_Charade
I was happy to see your post 
You have been missing here and was about to send the dog team
out to find you !

I hope that boy asks your daughter to go to prom with him

She has her dress and shoes and jewelry 
All
She has left is the dude !


Pattyw safw travels today for you and Joe

Bobbie. Come back and play here with us 
We miss you 

Janet....heal!

And happy anniversary!!

To all the rest of the homies, check in with us as YOU are missed !

Hope all have a lovely Valentine’s Day and no one gets chocolate coated meal worms today _


----------



## schumigirl

​
To one of the nicest couples I know...…..Janet, hope your day is a good one!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Snow shower ride home.  Enough of the white stuff.  Or not.  Saying more will be falling this weekend.
> 
> More drugs, kids bought me dinner, excellent choice, and am full.  They asked why I was eating.  Well, feed a cold...   I think I have a low grade fever.  In fleece and under the covers. Still cold.  Aching joints starting and I am not a happy camper.
> 
> Hehe, Keisha, candy is in a box in my car.  He never peeks in there.
> 
> Ugh, below freezing ride tomorrow morning, but hey winds that topped 51 mph today, will die down and at least  Valentine’s Day will be dry. Or not. LOL, not THAT kind of dry.  May have a glass of wine to help me sleep tonight.  Though I am so exhausted, will be out early, I bet.
> 
> I am hoping to have a sunny, beach picture Christmas card one of these days.  We tend to use a picture of the snowman in Potter land.  Love seeing him, even if it is hotter than hot.  Which I generally will not complain about.
> 
> Rest up all.  Loving day tomorrow.



Lynne, hope you feel better today.....yes, lots of meds and liquids will do you the world of good....and sleep too!!!  Glass of wine helps too...….



Squirlz said:


> An old girlfriend used to mail-order mealworms to put in her bluebird feeder.  One day she got a call from her small town post office saying "We have a package that is torn open and whatever is in it is covered with worms now."
> 
> Eddie Redmayne, I think that's the first time I've seen him.  His affectations were a bit odd.  Is that the character or is he always like that?



He`s been in a lot of things....a lot of tv in the UK which is where we first saw him before he became a name.....The Other Boleyn Girl, Tess of the D`Ubervilles, My week with Marilyn and other stuff on tv before he hit it big with the Hawking film. Plus, he appears on tv here being interviewed for this that and the other.....he does have some funny affectations.



Sue M said:


> Squirlz Funny about the worms!
> 
> I’ve seen Eddie Redmayne first in Les Mis, then Theory of Everything, and now in Fantastic Beasts. Aside from his character portraying Stephen Hawkins I haven’t noticed anything.
> 
> Lynne not sounding good. Take care!  Hope you’re staying home in bed tomorrow!
> 
> Schumi why can’t you rebook if prices go down?  We can as long as we don’t pick the pay now option. I just book, cancel and rebook.  I have watched prices fluctuate by hundreds of dollars. I think last Aug for a 12 day rental Alamo started at $380, I ended up with $204.  My current booking for April for 6 days is $210, more than my 12 days in Aug,  so I imagine it will go down a bit still, probably end of March. But if it doesn’t I can live with it for standard size.
> I don’t have many desserts with alcohol in it, but do like peaches flambé!  And my friend down the lane puts sherry in her trifle which is good!
> 
> Green Book was very good!  All this talk of burgers!  Well meatloaf is close, lol!  I like some buns. Not the big ones. I like the way some restaurants wrap the burger using lettuce.



It`s just the way it is for us Brits and who we book with.....we stick to two companies that require a £50 deposit, then you pay the full balance either 8 or 12 weeks before pick up date. Prices are more expensive too than what I`ve seen most Americans/Canadians pay. For example a standard vehicle, for 14 nights is almost $800. That`s the lowest it`s showing right now for the minimum we would drive with both companies we use, and not too bad a price.  You may be able to get slightly cheaper, but it`s with companies I don't know....we prefer the familiarity of companies we have good experiences with.....which is one reason we`ll never use Dollar again. We are used to it and don't complain too much as it is what it is. 

I`m laughing at trifle....Janet and I spoke months back how I think trifle especially sherry trifle is food of the devil...….I remember back in the 1970`s as a youngster it was a dessert everyone made.....hated it!!!



Monykalyn said:


> Hump day indeed. Started out at 430 am with son sleepwalking, then this am when he actually got up he told me about this "weird dream" he had of trying to find something. Then at 5am-the girl child woke me back up saying she didn't feel good and threw up. She still feels warm and is sleeping. Requested "dumplings" so threw together a pot of chicken and dumplings-but will keep until she feels like eating. Had to work today, so tried to coax her into eating/drinking via phone. She got the gatorade, sitting unopened on couch. Sudden onset of (suspected) fever, head congestion and severe headache-really hoping not the flu but it is hitting our area HARD right now. She hardly ever gets sick, so when she does she is really down for a while.
> Oh maybe the older one will change his mind? It really is a fun program. Hubs is actually bummed he didn't get to apply-I told him to look into seasonal if he really wants to go-I can handle things at home, and hey-CM discount at Disney! About the only way to go anymore with skyrocketing prices.
> 
> 
> This is my mantra!! Usually works too! Hope you feel better-and zinc lozenges until you can't taste anything and stomach slightly upset-sounds weird but it does work. Zinc will kill cold virus but has to be at those high amounts (stomach turning/nausea, no taste bud level).
> Woot woot!! What are your dates for HHN this year?
> 
> This made me literally LOL! there are definitely some crazy posts-didn't we have a 5 page discourse on crockpots not that long ago??
> 
> Yeah...I have raspberry, blue raspberry, citrus, pear and salted caramel currently. Usually have vanilla as well.  Don't have ton of rum (coconut, spiced and white), but we do have lots of different whiskeys, including a blackberry flavor. Drink tonite is appletini with sour apple schnapps and pear vodka. I add splash of sprite as well to dilute the alcohol.
> 
> Hydration is truly key!! fluids-juice, broth, gatorade, water, whatever! If you think flu get thee to dr and get the tamiflu!
> 
> I made the fam stop in Daytona so we could get a pic on the beach-even though missing hubs oldest and our oldest. Maybe this year we can get ALL the kids for a beach picture!
> 
> Warmer and windy here! Could hear the hens cackling about something-think it was when big gusts of wind ruffled their under feathers and they didn't like it . Such spoiled monsters. Think we are gonna hold off on the chicks for a couple weeks. Having company in a week and half for chili cookoff, and the chicks at that young age take a lot of attention. Plus weather needs to be more predictable and warmer so when they are ready to move outside they can.
> Finally made appointment with my hair stylist-OMG didn't realize how much gray I had all over now until the "sparkles" showed up in ponytail yesterday
> 
> 60's tomorrow and "possibility for all forms of precipitation on Friday:rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow". Oh joy. No wonder 1/2 of Missouri is sick.
> 
> We don't do Valentine's either-I prefer hubs to not spend money on that-prefer our vacations, with a splurge dinner, or plants or something. Last few years have gotten potted orchids-have them around tub in master bath-love when they bloom! And rose bush from several years ago gives us blooms all season. And we always have chocolate as that is what he does...
> 
> Happy pre pre friday eve!



Oh your poor daughter!! Hope she`s getting better......yep, hydration is the key....but it`s so hard when you don't feel like drinking anything...…

Oh sparkles make us who we are Monyk…..but yes, let`s cover them up all the same.....lol......Your weather sounds dreadful......hope it changes soon and spring hits us all rathe than this cold and mixed weather!!! Yes, bugs love it...….



Charade67 said:


> Schumi - I followed your lead and installed an ad blocker. The first one I tried removed the ad, but I still had a gray banner across my screen. The second one I installed took away everything.
> 
> 
> Schumi - We recently terminated Netflix, but are paid up until the end of this month. The jury is still out on Amazo Prime. DH has been using Prime to watch Addams family episodes and an old game show from the 70’s.
> 
> It is almost midnight and I really should get some sleep. I am not going to proofread, so I apologize in advance for any errors.
> 
> Good night.



I never see anything I really want to watch on these things....but Tom likes having them, so we have them....I wouldn't really miss the tv if we didn't have one....well, except for a few things....and Game of Thrones is one of them.....didn't think I`d like it, but two minutes into the first episode I loved it!! Can`t wait for the final series in April...…

Glad the adblocker worked.

Don`t worry about proofreading......no one here will correct any errors...we all make mistakes....hope you slept well.





macraven said:


> _Charade
> I was happy to see your post
> You have been missing here and was about to send the dog team
> out to find you !
> 
> I hope that boy asks your daughter to go to prom with him
> 
> She has her dress and shoes and jewelry
> All
> She has left is the dude !
> 
> 
> Pattyw safw travels today for you and Joe
> 
> Bobbie. Come back and play here with us
> We miss you
> 
> Janet....heal!
> 
> And happy anniversary!!
> 
> To all the rest of the homies, check in with us as YOU are missed !
> 
> Hope all have a lovely Valentine’s Day and no one gets chocolate coated meal worms today _



You too mac, have a lovely day...…

Patty....safe travels to you today...have a lovely trip...…



Really noticed it is starting to get lighter already in the mornings around 6.30am......it`s so much nicer to see the sun earlier...

News said we are to be warmer than Malibu today!!! Will believe it when I see it.....but, supposed to be around 56F so may go a walk in the woods today....always a nice wander up there.

Have a lovely Thursday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty Thursday, it is.  Never got back down to the kitchen to get the wine.  Oh well, was asleep fast, and I could sleep all day.  At least the commute, while again quite dark out, was less traffic then normal.  That, I will never complain about.

Yes, I am hoping the crud goes away pronto.  Aching all over, sore throat and chest congestion.  Pretty sure not the flu.  Those I know have had it, cannot move out of bed.  I can.  Think this is just one of those nasty head and chest colds.  Good thing I can sleep in tomorrow.  Decided a 4 day week-end is a must, when the holiday is a "free" day.  Also hoping, that not having to move fast for 4 days will help me feel better. 

So, drink up, hope MonyK's gang is feeling better too.  Had that headache and tossing up last week.  Thankful that only lasted a day.  This, grrr.

Charade, hope the senior prom drama gets straightened out soon.  Little one has declared there are no cute guys at school.  Uh, okay.  I don't care if she goes with friends.  We are still slowly dress hunting.  The one dress she really likes, well is more than I'd like to pay, and have never seen it on sale.  Here's hoping it does get reduced to a decent price, or she finds one, that she likes better, that is also lower in price.  And yes, I don't care some girls are buying dresses that cost as much as a wedding gown.  I do like the one she likes. 

Safe travels, Patty.  Woot!  Travel day is here!

Keisha, very happy anniversary, get into those chocolates.  Hope your hand is feeling better. 

With that, tea is the drink of the day.  Took some drugs, so looking for food.  Those gold fish are not really calling my name.  Hmn,  wonder if anyone brings in food for Valentine's Day. 

Love and kisses homies.  Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Still waiting for that boy to ask B to the prom. I think it’s going to be Friday. I just hope he hasn’t changed his mind.



He's probably just nervous! Hope he asks her soon!



macraven said:


> Pattyw safw travels today for you and Joe



Thanks!!



schumigirl said:


> Patty....safe travels to you today...have a lovely trip...…



Thanks!!



schumigirl said:


> News said we are to be warmer than Malibu today!!!



That's wonderful!! Enjoy the fresh air and your walk!!



Lynne G said:


> Yes, I am hoping the crud goes away pronto. Aching all over, sore throat and chest congestion. Pretty sure not the flu.



Hope you feel better soon!



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Patty. Woot! Travel day is here!



Thanks!!

Travel day it is!! The weather calmed down- so hopefully no flight delays or cancellations!  Short work day- leaving at 1 to pack up the car and get Troy and Joe!! Can't wait for that warm 

Lynne-






And to Keisha and the Mr:





And to everyone here:


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Woot woot!! What are your dates for HHN this year?



Right now we're planning to be in Orlando 9/27-10/5. Do you have a fall trip planned?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade
> I was happy to see your post
> You have been missing here and was about to send the dog team
> out to find you !



Thanks Mac. Every time I sat down to post I would nod off. I’m hoping for a quiet day at work today.



schumigirl said:


> I never see anything I really want to watch on these things....but Tom likes having them, so we have them....I wouldn't really miss the tv if we didn't have one....well, except for a few things....and Game of Thrones is one of them.....didn't think I`d like it, but two minutes into the first episode I loved it!! Can`t wait for the final series in April...…



My next door neighbors named their son after a Game of Thrones character. Ican’t remember the actual name. They just call him Ty for short. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope the senior prom drama gets straightened out soon. Little one has declared there are no cute guys at school. Uh, okay. I don't care if she goes with friends. We are still slowly dress hunting. The one dress she really likes, well is more than I'd like to pay, and have never seen it on sale. Here's hoping it does get reduced to a decent price, or she finds one, that she likes better, that is also lower in price. And yes, I don't care some girls are buying dresses that cost as much as a wedding gown. I do like the one she likes.


No cute boys at all? B knows several cute boys, but no one that she likes as more then just a friend. Unfortunately it seems like all of them already have dates. I know I spent way too much on B’s dress and it still need to be altered. He school has a prom dress resale event at the end of the month. We are hoping she can sell last year’s dress. If she does, the money will go toward the new dress. 


Yikes! Time to go.

Safe travels for Patty.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 


Happy Valentine’s Day to all the Sans family and their sweethearts







Happy Anniversary to Keisha and Mr. Keisha.




Sending mummy dust to all who are sick or ailing.


LOL.....Mac we will put a dent in those rum bottles with a dinner party we’re having this evening. Strawberry Daiquiri’s and Pina Colada’s are being served.


Safe travels to Pattyw and family.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’m hoping for a quiet day at work today.



Quiet work days are great!!



Charade67 said:


> Safe travels for Patty.



Thanks!!



Robo56 said:


> LOL.....Mac we will put a dent in those rum bottles with a dinner party we’re having this evening. Strawberry Daiquiri’s and Pina Colada’s are being served.
> 
> 
> Safe travels to Pattyw and family.



Yay for a dinner party and Yum-Rum!

Thanks! Can't wait for some warmth!!

This was the view out of my living room window yesterday!! Had snow, high winds causing white-outs!! Yes- there is a house across the street......somewhere???? And our snowplow guides we have in the grass are frozen! We can't stand them up!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, your picture has too much white in it for me.  LOL  Safe travels, and hope the weather improves as you go South.

We have a mostly sunny day, with 50 as the high.  So, above average, and oh so happy to see the sun, even if not warm.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow...….Patty`s house is to be avoided I think, but Robo`s sounds lovely with the strawberry daiquiri`s!!!!!


We did go up into the woods today and had a lovely walk.....sun was shining and it did feel quite warm at times, other times it was chilly..….but blew the cobwebs off us...….









This little guy followed us around for ages...….





















Lunch out....it was ok. Won`t be back there.....just a little coffee shop...…

But, did get a bottle of champagne, just because it`s Thursday not for Valentine`s Day......lol...…

Enjoy the rest of your Thursday......


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Schumi has green grass. Our grass is like hay colored, and dormant, until around April or May.  Looks like a nice enough day, Schumi.  And yep, never a bad day to boy a bottle.  Sorry to hear place you ate at was not the best, but I am sure a lush dinner is coming up.  Glad to hear you are having a great day.


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Travel day it is!! The weather calmed down- so hopefully no flight delays or cancellations!  Short work day- leaving at 1 to pack up the car and get Troy and Joe!! Can't wait for that warm


Safe travels!


----------



## pattyw

Lovely woods Schumi!! Greenery is a heavenly sight!!!  Cute squirrel! And enjoy the bubbly!!


Yep Lynne- no green grass -or anything else-here!! Yuk! Won't see signs of life outside for a while yet!!



Sue M said:


> Safe travels!



Thanks!!

Just about to head out of work!! A few errands and off to the airport this afternoon!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Hump day indeed. Started out at 430 am with son sleepwalking, then this am when he actually got up he told me about this "weird dream" he had of trying to find something. Then at 5am-the girl child woke me back up saying she didn't feel good and threw up. She still feels warm and is sleeping. Requested "dumplings" so threw together a pot of chicken and dumplings-but will keep until she feels like eating. Had to work today, so tried to coax her into eating/drinking via phone. She got the gatorade, sitting unopened on couch. Sudden onset of (suspected) fever, head congestion and severe headache-really hoping not the flu but it is hitting our area HARD right now. She hardly ever gets sick, so when she does she is really down for a while.
> Oh maybe the older one will change his mind? It really is a fun program. Hubs is actually bummed he didn't get to apply-I told him to look into seasonal if he really wants to go-I can handle things at home, and hey-CM discount at Disney! About the only way to go anymore with skyrocketing prices.
> 
> 
> This is my mantra!! Usually works too! Hope you feel better-and zinc lozenges until you can't taste anything and stomach slightly upset-sounds weird but it does work. Zinc will kill cold virus but has to be at those high amounts (stomach turning/nausea, no taste bud level).
> Woot woot!! What are your dates for HHN this year?
> 
> This made me literally LOL! there are definitely some crazy posts-didn't we have a 5 page discourse on crockpots not that long ago??
> 
> Yeah...I have raspberry, blue raspberry, citrus, pear and salted caramel currently. Usually have vanilla as well.  Don't have ton of rum (coconut, spiced and white), but we do have lots of different whiskeys, including a blackberry flavor. Drink tonite is appletini with sour apple schnapps and pear vodka. I add splash of sprite as well to dilute the alcohol.
> 
> Hydration is truly key!! fluids-juice, broth, gatorade, water, whatever! If you think flu get thee to dr and get the tamiflu!
> 
> I made the fam stop in Daytona so we could get a pic on the beach-even though missing hubs oldest and our oldest. Maybe this year we can get ALL the kids for a beach picture!
> 
> Warmer and windy here! Could hear the hens cackling about something-think it was when big gusts of wind ruffled their under feathers and they didn't like it . Such spoiled monsters. Think we are gonna hold off on the chicks for a couple weeks. Having company in a week and half for chili cookoff, and the chicks at that young age take a lot of attention. Plus weather needs to be more predictable and warmer so when they are ready to move outside they can.
> Finally made appointment with my hair stylist-OMG didn't realize how much gray I had all over now until the "sparkles" showed up in ponytail yesterday
> 
> 60's tomorrow and "possibility for all forms of precipitation on Friday:rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow". Oh joy. No wonder 1/2 of Missouri is sick.
> 
> We don't do Valentine's either-I prefer hubs to not spend money on that-prefer our vacations, with a splurge dinner, or plants or something. Last few years have gotten potted orchids-have them around tub in master bath-love when they bloom! And rose bush from several years ago gives us blooms all season. And we always have chocolate as that is what he does...
> 
> Happy pre pre friday eve!


Oh no!  Hope daughter is better soon!  
Was it crockpots or instant pots? Lol. 
Oooo Appletini sounds yummy, does that count as hydration?
Your chickens sound hilarious!  Probably a good call on the chicks. My friends who had chickens lived in the interior so colder weather. They had a  lamp thing for the coop to keep them warm. 
I love orchids, and have managed to keep 2 alive!  That’s good for me!



macraven said:


> _
> Hope all have a lovely Valentine’s Day and no one gets chocolate coated meal worms today _


Happy Valentines Day!  We had a science teacher at the high school I worked at that was fond of making choc covered bugs 



schumigirl said:


> He`s been in a lot of things....a lot of tv in the UK which is where we first saw him before he became a name.....The Other Boleyn Girl, Tess of the D`Ubervilles, My week with Marilyn and other stuff on tv before he hit it big with the Hawking film. Plus, he appears on tv here being interviewed for this that and the other.....he does have some funny affectations.
> 
> 
> 
> It`s just the way it is for us Brits and who we book with.....we stick to two companies that require a £50 deposit, then you pay the full balance either 8 or 12 weeks before pick up date. Prices are more expensive too than what I`ve seen most Americans/Canadians pay. For example a standard vehicle, for 14 nights is almost $800. That`s the lowest it`s showing right now for the minimum we would drive with both companies we use, and not too bad a price.  You may be able to get slightly cheaper, but it`s with companies I don't know....we prefer the familiarity of companies we have good experiences with.....which is one reason we`ll never use Dollar again. We are used to it and don't complain too much as it is what it is.
> 
> I`m laughing at trifle....Janet and I spoke months back how I think trifle especially sherry trifle is food of the devil...….I remember back in the 1970`s as a youngster it was a dessert everyone made.....hated it!!!
> 
> I never see anything I really want to watch on these things....but Tom likes having them, so we have them....I wouldn't really miss the tv if we didn't have one....well, except for a few things....and Game of Thrones is one of them.....didn't think I`d like it, but two minutes into the first episode I loved it!! Can`t wait for the final series in April...…
> 
> Really noticed it is starting to get lighter already in the mornings around 6.30am......it`s so much nicer to see the sun earlier...
> 
> .


Oh I forgot about him being in The Other Boleyn Girl!

I hear you about Dollar!  I go with either #1 Alamo or #2 Budget. Once I booked Dollar, but had a back up res at Budget. At Dollar they were trying to give me a car, can’t remember model but it’s no longer made it looked like a throw back to an old style car. No trunk. Well it had one but didn’t fit much. Had both my daughters with me, none of us are light packers so I said I rented a mid size, can I have something with a trunk!  They tried to upsell me something else. I walked away, thankful I had Budget res.  I had a midsize with them and they gave me a SUV cause they ran out of midsize. No upsell!  I’ll never book Dollar again. 

I can’t wait for Game Of thrones to start up in April!  But will have to wait to see some episodes, I’m fairly certain I can’t get that channel at RPH!  So will be sure to set to record before we leave.  So sad this is the end 

Love that it’s getting lighter in the morning, hate waking up and it’s still dark!



Lynne G said:


> Thirsty Thursday, it is.  Never got back down to the kitchen to get the wine.  Oh well, was asleep fast, and I could sleep all day.  At least the commute, while again quite dark out, was less traffic then normal.  That, I will never complain about.
> 
> Yes, I am hoping the crud goes away pronto.  Aching all over, sore throat and chest congestion.  Pretty sure not the flu.  Those I know have had it, cannot move out of bed.  I can.  Think this is just one of those nasty head and chest colds.  Good thing I can sleep in tomorrow.  Decided a 4 day week-end is a must, when the holiday is a "free" day.  Also hoping, that not having to move fast for 4 days will help me feel better.
> 
> My next door neighbors named their son after a Game of Thrones character. Ican’t remember the actual name. They just call him Ty for short.
> 
> 
> No cute boys at all? B knows several cute boys, but no one that she likes as more then just a friend. Unfortunately it seems like all of them already have dates. I know I spent way too much on B’s dress and it still need to be altered. He school has a prom dress resale event at the end of the month. We are hoping she can sell last year’s dress. If she does, the money will go toward the new dress.
> 
> .


Glad you have a 4 day weekend to recover!  Sounds like an awful bug. 
That’s too funny naming son after GOT character, Tyrion is one of my favs!
I love that your school has a Prom resale!  What a great idea. My daughters dresses are still in the closet!  And it’s been years since they graduated!  



Lynne G said:


> Patty, your picture has too much white in it for me.  LOL  Safe travels, and hope the weather improves as you go South.
> 
> We have a mostly sunny day, with 50 as the high.  So, above average, and oh so happy to see the sun, even if not warm.


Patty’s pic could have been my street a couple of days ago!  Today 32f. Way too cold for me. Cloudy today, snow storm #3 to hit around afternoon rush hour. No plans today!  Roads are icy. Plow woke me up around 4:30am, made several runs up and down the street and lane. Probably won’t walk today. Well, maybe I could, I have those cleats you can attach to your boots to stop slipping on ice. Should have had them on yesterday. I fell at the end of my driveway. My own fault. I just threw on some slip ons to go to garbage bin. 



Lynne G said:


> Hey, Schumi has green grass. Our grass is like hay colored, and dormant, until around April or May.  Looks like a nice enough day, Schumi.  And yep, never a bad day to boy a bottle.  Sorry to hear place you ate at was not the best, but I am sure a lush dinner is coming up.  Glad to hear you are having a great day.


My grass is green, somewhere under the snow


----------



## Sue M

Happy Valentines Day to all. After saying we don’t do much for V Day, my husband gave me flowers this morning!  Never know with him!  I had sent him an E Card!  

Off to refill bird feeder!  The squirrels have just about eaten everything.  Have 3 black squirrels that are frequent flyers!  Already made new stuff for the hummingbird feeder. Have to take it in at night so it doesn’t freeze. 
Bacon for breakfast today!


----------



## tink1957

Happy anniversary to Mr and mrs. keisha 

Happy Valentine's Day to all my homies 

Here's what greeted me this morning from Danielle 
  unfortunately I'm on a diet and can only eat a few m & m's at a time so it may last until next year 

Lynne...hope you feel better soon 

Bon voyage patty...have a great trip.

Lunch break is over....guess I'll get back to work now.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry for the big pics


----------



## macraven

_Robo 
Who needs food when you have rum!
Lol_


----------



## macraven

_I have no idea what to fix for dinner tonight

It is just Mr Mac and me in our house and he is fine for a grilled cheese sandwich 

And he makes them better than I can
So I’ll let him be the “cook” tonight 

Hope all have a fun V-day !_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Happy anniversary to Mr and mrs. keisha
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all my homies
> 
> Here's what greeted me this morning from Danielle
> View attachment 382374 View attachment 382375 unfortunately I'm on a diet and can only eat a few m & m's at a time so it may last until next year
> 
> Lynne...hope you feel better soon
> 
> Bon voyage patty...have a great trip.
> 
> Lunch break is over....guess I'll get back to work now.



Lovely gift from your daughter Vicki.......few at a time is excellent! And shows great restraint......lol......



macraven said:


> _I have no idea what to fix for dinner tonight
> 
> It is just Mr Mac and me in our house and he is fine for a grilled cheese sandwich
> 
> And he makes them better than I can
> So I’ll let him be the “cook” tonight
> 
> Hope all have a fun V-day !_



Grilled Cheese sandwich is always a good choice.......yep, sit back and enjoy........



As we had a bad lunch, Tom took me round to our local pub for dinner........they are doing an alternative Valentines Evening.......no romance, no higher prices and no slushy romantic desserts......just honest, fabulous home cooked food........it was lovely! 

Champagne later.........


----------



## Charade67

So far my day has been relatively stress free. Less than30 minutes until I get to leave. 

Patty - That is way too much snow. Hope you have lots of sun in Florida. 

Schumi - That wooded path looks very relaxing.

Sue - Yes, Tyrion, that’s the name. I don’t know anything about the tv character, but little Tyrion next door is a very energetic 4 year old. He has a baby sister named Charlie and a new sibling on the way. 

Tink - Cute gift. 

Mac - I’m trying to figure out something for dinner too. She and I will probably go out somewhere tomorrow. B will be at a band practice until 9:00. The band booster will be feeding them pizza. 

Happy anniversary Keisha. 

Almost time to go home.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, nothing wrong with grilled cheese.  At least in older one's book.  Me, once in awhile.

Sounds like a perfect evening Schumi.

Sue, hope your enjoying today, with less white stuff.  We get next week, after Monday, every day, shows snow.  Sigh.  I know, it's winter. 

Patty, looked at my radar, seems clear coast all the way down.  Hope your flight went great, and you're soon enjoying that Florida sun.  From my phone, lovely 70's and 80's degree days.  Full sun and no rain for the week, that I could see.  Have fun. 

Was going to grill the filets I got, but DH works, and well, I may just put them in the oven.  Either way, I am most likely going to nap, until both kids whine about where's dinner.  Um, both of you can cook, ya know.  If not, may be a take out pizza.  The thought of food, well, throat is sore, and nada interested in much.

Tink, so cute a box, and cute with the candy in it.  Nice of your DD to give that to you today.

Robo, hope you are enjoying a nice valentine's day. 

Keisha, hope your dinner is good, and your hand is not as sore today. 

With that, more tea.  At least that feels good.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne
I am a tad behind in reading and know you are sick 
But are you sick at home or sick and at work?

Either way, take a nap now and hope it perks you up a bit more

Nothing worse than to be at work ill and then have to deal of getting back home

We eat out more than others some weeks but always avoid holiday time at restaurants
(Exception was thanksgiving last year and hit Crackle Barrel for Turkey meal)

We find holidays are too crowded to eat out
But we exchanged cards this morning and Mr Mac showed me what I bought him
Lol
There is nothing I can think of that I need or I would have bought it before now

Thinking of Keisha today and looking at the pic Vicki shared that her daughter gave her
So sweet!

Charade is probably home by now
Such a shame her job cuts into her me time

Sue is enjoying with the snow
Hope she does not share with the rest of us

All with snow should read Robo’s posts and consider moving to Florida 

I used to be the biggest whiner when we talked about weather 
Now I don’t say much of my temps here
No one wants to read about a place where snow only happens once a year and melts by noon

But we have had cold weather as in the 30’s some nights 

We are still having lots of rain and making new records 

Hope pattyw lets us know when she is settled in her hotel
Maybe she will share her rum with us 

What lovely pics Schumi shared with us 
Beautiful pictures with beautiful smiles we saw_


----------



## Lynne G

Was miserable at the office, quiet commute, as left early, thankfully.  Kids went for coffee, but me, laying down and may jump in the shower before dinner.  Oddly, I get cold flashes.  Ooh,  neighbors dogs are barking.  Someone outside.  Too tired to see who. May be the kids or the neighbors.  

Later homies.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Hump day indeed. Started out at 430 am with son sleepwalking, then this am when he actually got up he told me about this "weird dream" he had of trying to find something. Then at 5am-the girl child woke me back up saying she didn't feel good and threw up. She still feels warm and is sleeping. Requested "dumplings" so threw together a pot of chicken and dumplings-but will keep until she feels like eating. Had to work today, so tried to coax her into eating/drinking via phone. She got the gatorade, sitting unopened on couch. Sudden onset of (suspected) fever, head congestion and severe headache-really hoping not the flu but it is hitting our area HARD right now. She hardly ever gets sick, so when she does she is really down for a while.
> Oh maybe the older one will change his mind? It really is a fun program. Hubs is actually bummed he didn't get to apply-I told him to look into seasonal if he really wants to go-I can handle things at home, and hey-CM discount at Disney! About the only way to go anymore with skyrocketing prices.
> 
> 
> This is my mantra!! Usually works too! Hope you feel better-and zinc lozenges until you can't taste anything and stomach slightly upset-sounds weird but it does work. Zinc will kill cold virus but has to be at those high amounts (stomach turning/nausea, no taste bud level).
> Woot woot!! What are your dates for HHN this year?
> 
> This made me literally LOL! there are definitely some crazy posts-didn't we have a 5 page discourse on crockpots not that long ago??
> 
> Yeah...I have raspberry, blue raspberry, citrus, pear and salted caramel currently. Usually have vanilla as well.  Don't have ton of rum (coconut, spiced and white), but we do have lots of different whiskeys, including a blackberry flavor. Drink tonite is appletini with sour apple schnapps and pear vodka. I add splash of sprite as well to dilute the alcohol.
> 
> Hydration is truly key!! fluids-juice, broth, gatorade, water, whatever! If you think flu get thee to dr and get the tamiflu!
> 
> I made the fam stop in Daytona so we could get a pic on the beach-even though missing hubs oldest and our oldest. Maybe this year we can get ALL the kids for a beach picture!
> 
> Warmer and windy here! Could hear the hens cackling about something-think it was when big gusts of wind ruffled their under feathers and they didn't like it . Such spoiled monsters. Think we are gonna hold off on the chicks for a couple weeks. Having company in a week and half for chili cookoff, and the chicks at that young age take a lot of attention. Plus weather needs to be more predictable and warmer so when they are ready to move outside they can.
> Finally made appointment with my hair stylist-OMG didn't realize how much gray I had all over now until the "sparkles" showed up in ponytail yesterday
> 
> 60's tomorrow and "possibility for all forms of precipitation on Friday:rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow". Oh joy. No wonder 1/2 of Missouri is sick.
> 
> We don't do Valentine's either-I prefer hubs to not spend money on that-prefer our vacations, with a splurge dinner, or plants or something. Last few years have gotten potted orchids-have them around tub in master bath-love when they bloom! And rose bush from several years ago gives us blooms all season. And we always have chocolate as that is what he does...
> 
> Happy pre pre friday eve!


Oh no!  Hope daughter is better soon! 
Was it crockpots or instant pots? Lol.
Oooo Appletini sounds yummy, does that count as hydration?
Your chickens sound hilarious!  Probably a good call on the chicks. My friends who had chickens lived in the interior so colder weather. They had a  lamp thing for the coop to keep them warm.
I love orchids, and have managed to keep 2 alive!  That’s good for me!



macraven said:


> _
> Hope all have a lovely Valentine’s Day and no one gets chocolate coated meal worms today _


Happy Valentines Day!  We had a science teacher at the high school I worked at that was fond of making choc covered bugs 



schumigirl said:


> He`s been in a lot of things....a lot of tv in the UK which is where we first saw him before he became a name.....The Other Boleyn Girl, Tess of the D`Ubervilles, My week with Marilyn and other stuff on tv before he hit it big with the Hawking film. Plus, he appears on tv here being interviewed for this that and the other.....he does have some funny affectations.
> 
> 
> 
> It`s just the way it is for us Brits and who we book with.....we stick to two companies that require a £50 deposit, then you pay the full balance either 8 or 12 weeks before pick up date. Prices are more expensive too than what I`ve seen most Americans/Canadians pay. For example a standard vehicle, for 14 nights is almost $800. That`s the lowest it`s showing right now for the minimum we would drive with both companies we use, and not too bad a price.  You may be able to get slightly cheaper, but it`s with companies I don't know....we prefer the familiarity of companies we have good experiences with.....which is one reason we`ll never use Dollar again. We are used to it and don't complain too much as it is what it is.
> 
> I`m laughing at trifle....Janet and I spoke months back how I think trifle especially sherry trifle is food of the devil...….I remember back in the 1970`s as a youngster it was a dessert everyone made.....hated it!!!
> 
> I never see anything I really want to watch on these things....but Tom likes having them, so we have them....I wouldn't really miss the tv if we didn't have one....well, except for a few things....and Game of Thrones is one of them.....didn't think I`d like it, but two minutes into the first episode I loved it!! Can`t wait for the final series in April...…
> 
> Really noticed it is starting to get lighter already in the mornings around 6.30am......it`s so much nicer to see the sun earlier...
> 
> .


Oh I forgot about him being in The Other Boleyn Girl!

I hear you about Dollar!  I go with either #1 Alamo or #2 Budget. Once I booked Dollar, but had a back up res at Budget. At Dollar they were trying to give me a car, can’t remember model but it’s no longer made it looked like a throw back to an old style car. No trunk. Well it had one but didn’t fit much. Had both my daughters with me, none of us are light packers so I said I rented a mid size, can I have something with a trunk!  They tried to upsell me something else. I walked away, thankful I had Budget res.  I had a midsize with them and they gave me a SUV cause they ran out of midsize. No upsell!  I’ll never book Dollar again.

I can’t wait for Game Of thrones to start up in April!  But will have to wait to see some episodes, I’m fairly certain I can’t get that channel at RPH!  So will be sure to set to record before we leave.  So sad this is the end 

Love that it’s getting lighter in the morning, hate waking up and it’s still dark!



Lynne G said:


> Thirsty Thursday, it is.  Never got back down to the kitchen to get the wine.  Oh well, was asleep fast, and I could sleep all day.  At least the commute, while again quite dark out, was less traffic then normal.  That, I will never complain about.
> 
> Yes, I am hoping the crud goes away pronto.  Aching all over, sore throat and chest congestion.  Pretty sure not the flu.  Those I know have had it, cannot move out of bed.  I can.  Think this is just one of those nasty head and chest colds.  Good thing I can sleep in tomorrow.  Decided a 4 day week-end is a must, when the holiday is a "free" day.  Also hoping, that not having to move fast for 4 days will help me feel better.
> 
> My next door neighbors named their son after a Game of Thrones character. Ican’t remember the actual name. They just call him Ty for short.
> 
> 
> No cute boys at all? B knows several cute boys, but no one that she likes as more then just a friend. Unfortunately it seems like all of them already have dates. I know I spent way too much on B’s dress and it still need to be altered. He school has a prom dress resale event at the end of the month. We are hoping she can sell last year’s dress. If she does, the money will go toward the new dress.
> 
> 
> Yikes! Time to go.
> 
> Safe travels for Patty.


Tyrion!  
Love that your school does resale. Great idea. 



Lynne G said:


> Patty, your picture has too much white in it for me.  LOL  Safe travels, and hope the weather improves as you go South.
> 
> We have a mostly sunny day, with 50 as the high.  So, above average, and oh so happy to see the sun, even if not warm.


My street looked like that a couple of days go. Crazy. 


Lynne G said:


> Hey, Schumi has green grass. Our grass is like hay colored, and dormant, until around April or May.  Looks like a nice enough day, Schumi.  And yep, never a bad day to boy a bottle.  Sorry to hear place you ate at was not the best, but I am sure a lush dinner is coming up.  Glad to hear you are having a great day.


Our grass is green somewhere under the snow!

I hope I haven’t totally messed up multi quote!  I forgot to hit post I think cause when I came back half my comments were gone when I finally hit post. Guess I’ll see. But if it’s messed up I apologize in advance lol.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Was miserable at the office, quiet commute, as left early, thankfully.  Kids went for coffee, but me, laying down and may jump in the shower before dinner.  Oddly, I get cold flashes.  Ooh,  neighbors dogs are barking.  Someone outside.  Too tired to see who. May be the kids or the neighbors.
> 
> Later homies.


Sounds like you made the right decision leaving early. Hope this bug passes soon.


----------



## Sue M

Yep, somehow things messed up. My page didn’t refresh, my multiquote was greyed out so thought I didn’t hit post, but when I did page refreshed and I saw my orig multi quote 
I don’t know what happened.


----------



## Charade67

My sources tell me that B is supposed to her her prom-postal tomorrow at lunch. I caught a glimpse of the boy this afternoon in the school parking lot. He was in uniform.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I have no idea what to fix for dinner tonight
> 
> It is just Mr Mac and me in our house and he is fine for a grilled cheese sandwich
> 
> And he makes them better than I can
> So I’ll let him be the “cook” tonight
> 
> Hope all have a fun V-day !_


I love grilled cheese, esp with tomato soup!



Charade67 said:


> My sources tell me that B is supposed to her her prom-postal tomorrow at lunch. I caught a glimpse of the boy this afternoon in the school parking lot. He was in uniform.


Gotta love a boy in uniform!


----------



## schumigirl

Another beautiful day ahead for us today.....sun is almost up and already looks lovely. 

Heading into town this morning looking for some clothes......although when I look for something specific, I`m never lucky.....but hopefully will get something...…

Have a great Friday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Overcast morning in this sick bay.  Must be breaking up, as tiring out cough yields ewww.  Glad my body is good at fighting.  That and drugs.  

Fell asleep and I have no idea what was for dinner.  I think little one went out, but I am good at falling back to sleep. So a dream or not.  DH growls if I know where the kids are, um, I have no idea.  I think it was around midnight when he came to bed.  He left around 5, and I was going to take a shower when he left.  More like 7  before I got moving.  

Enjoy your Friday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Friday means errand day. I’m off to Walmart this morning. I also need to do some laundry and pay bills. 
The waiting begins. B is staying late after school today for band practice. I don’t know if she will text me after lunch or not. 

Lynne - Take it easy today and let dh and the kids take care of themselves.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 

I hope all the Sans family had a wonderful Valentines Day.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are enjoying a nice valentine's day.



We had a very nice Valentines Day. Our dinner party was fun. The food and drink were enjoyed by all. I gave everyone a box of chocolates from by favorite chocolate shop as they left. They seemed as thrilled to get them as I was giving them. I have really great neighbors here.



Lynne G said:


> Was miserable at the office, quiet commute, as left early, thankfully. Kids went for coffee, but me, laying down and may jump in the shower before dinner. Oddly, I get cold flashes. Ooh, neighbors dogs are barking. Someone outside. Too tired to see who. May be the kids or the neighbors.





Lynne G said:


> Overcast morning in this sick bay.



Lynne so sorry to hear you are sick.....sending mummy dust and get well wishes your way that you feel better soon  

Pattyw woke up to Florida sunshine today

Monyk hope your daughter feels better soon..... those flu bugs are really working over time this year.

Schumi great picture of you and Tom on your walk.......was interesting to see the type of squirrel you have there. They look like they have fluffy white fur with tan spots on their heads. Very different from the squirrels here.

Tink what a cute, sweet gift from your daughter for Valentines Day.

Mac....I wanted to report the Rum bottle levels have gone down significantly


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you`re on the mend Lynne.....it sucks being poorly...…

Robo, glad your dinner party was a success....and lovely thought on the gifts......you`re  a good neighbour and friend......and anyone who likes rum is alright with me!!!! Yes, those squirrels are incredibly common in  the UK and surprisingly tame....some will come and take a nut or something out of your hand at times.....other times they just scramble away. I`m sure they give a nasty bite, so we don't usually feed them like that other than the ones we see in our gardens....even then still wary of them.....we have some lovely wildlife around here....nothing exotic, but foxes and deer are common.....deer not so much, but they are around. 


So, went in the opposite direction today and walked to what we have 5 minutes the other way.....another beautiful day so we decided to go down on the beach for a walk...….not many as we walked with friends who won`t want their pictures online...so here`s a couple....it did get warm enough at 60F to take our jackets off which was lovely....first sunshine my arms have seen since December......

From top of the cliff.....








And the moon is still out too.....just...….








Sorry about the tide warning sign sticking out of the side of Tom`s head...















Spent a couple of hours out and enjoyed a nicer lunch today of crab sandwiches for four in a little place we like. 

It`s so nice to get back out in lovely weather...….

Hope everyone`s good...…..


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, looked at my radar, seems clear coast all the way down. Hope your flight went great, and you're soon enjoying that Florida sun. From my phone, lovely 70's and 80's degree days. Full sun and no rain for the week, that I could see. Have fun.



Thanks, Lynne! Yes- flight was great- no delays arrived 15 min early!!



macraven said:


> Hope pattyw lets us know when she is settled in her hotel
> Maybe she will share her rum with us



Hi Mac! Arrived at HRH about 11pm last night! Had a glass of wine last night- but a trip to Strong Water is in the plans! Will pour some for all of you!



Sue M said:


> Our grass is green somewhere under the snow!



Yep- we'll find our lawn by June!



Charade67 said:


> My sources tell me that B is supposed to her her prom-postal tomorrow at lunch. I caught a glimpse of the boy this afternoon in the school parking lot. He was in uniform.



 Yay!



Robo56 said:


> Pattyw woke up to Florida sunshine today



YES!!!!!



schumigirl said:


> o, went in the opposite direction today and walked to what we have 5 minutes the other way.....another beautiful day so we decided to go down on the beach for a walk



Beautiful beach!! WOW!


----------



## pattyw

I FOUND THE SUN!!!! and GRASS!!! and FLOWERS! !

This is the view from our room at HRH! Better than the last picture I posted!!

 

Haven't ventured out yet- just lounging around for a while! Troy is still sleeping! We'll head out to the parks soon!

Lynne- I hope you feel better soon! You have a nice long weekend to just relax and recharge!


----------



## bobbie68

I have had a tough week and not been able to do much. I was thinking of everyone and miss chatting with you. I am sorry I won't be able to go back and catch up on everything I tried to do some scanning of important things, just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you.

We had snow and bad weather for a few days. I am just waiting for it to warm up.

It seems from scanning that everyone had a nice Valentine's Day. I have had a migraine for a few days so wasn't the best yesterday. Liv did get me chocolates which was sweet. This is her first time buying on her own. Brian and I just exchanged cards. I just picked everyone up a little treat! The teens got their own wings and ate them. Brian and I had left over wings.

I started chili my dad and nieces are coming over tonight. I am hoping my migraine subsides to enjoy it. I think I am just going to get a small cake at the store not into baking today. Usually Brian does the baking well maybe tomorrow. 
Robo and Keisha Happy Anniversary  to you girls and your DH's.  I hope you have many more happy ones

Patty I am glad to hear you landed safely and enjoying HR. Have a great trip!

Monykayln Good luck with your daughter and the inernship

Charade I hope your daughter has the best date to go with her dress and accessories.

Lynne I hope you feel back to your self soon .It is so hard to be sick with teens. Good luck dress shopping.

Schumi I love the pics of the beach! It looks so lovely. Glad that you can enjoy it this time of year. We are just a little to cold for that!

Mac Glad to see you posting more. Thank you for missing me. I watch the walking dead and did this past Sunday. I am hoping the season continues to go good. I am glad that Jeffery Dean Morgan is getting more screen time. I adore him as an actor and a person.

Tink love your gift, those wouldn't have lasted two minutes with me  That was a nice idea.

Sue how nice to get flowers. I hear you on the e- card. I usually send Brian one form  the ASPCA. I give a donation and he gets a card. It is usually a win win. This time did something different. 

I am off to try and do some stuff and maybe lay down again. It is hard to entertain when you don't feel good. It is hard to get my dad to visit so I don't want to cancel.

 to all the family MIA I hope you are doing well. If I missed you replying today I am sorry 

I hope all my SANS family have a great day


----------



## macraven

_Great to hear from you Bobbie!

Sad to read about your migraine 
When those things hit, you lose days in your life as hard to function with them

I’ve had a few before and know how disruptive they are in your life

Hope it eases off very soon !

Good thoughts for all our homies here

Lynne, hope you feel better real soon also

It was delightful to see Schumi’s pics!
She takes a good picture 

I can breathe easy knowing pattyw made it safely to orlando

Has she hit the rum yet?
Lol

Hugs to all today

Weekend is soon and hope all enjoy theirs_


----------



## macraven

To Bobbie 

Sending you hugs and this  for you to enjoy 

Now you don’t have to go out and buy one 

All the homies here will help you blow the candle out on the cake


----------



## pattyw

Bobbie- so sorry about the migraine! Ouch! They are horrible! I used to get them a lot when I was younger. Now I don’t get them very often- a benefit of old age?

Liv is very sweet! Enjoy your dinner and family later! Yum- chili!


No rum yet, Mac!! Just enjoying some sun and fresh air!! Dont even need to go to parks or on rides! Could just sit out here all day! I like the wind chill in Orlando!


----------



## macraven

_It’s vacation time pattyw

Clocks don’t exist when you are at UO


Sweet picture!

Your hair looks shorter from last time I saw you
But it is a good look for you_


----------



## Tygerlilly

I don't think i knew this thread existed. Lol. Then again, I've been much more active on this half of the DIS lately with some actual trip planming happening.

So, I guess just real quick, a little about me. I'm Tygerlilly (aka Mandi out in the real world). I've got an amazing fiance (husband in 8ish months now!!) and two little terrorists...eh..I mean Princesses. Piper is 3 and Hailey will be 2 in April. Us girls are huge Disney fans, much to DF's dismay, but I'm also a massive MASSIVE Potter nerd, so he is much happier that I changed my mind from a Disney honeymoon to a Universal one since he is far more into Marvel and the movie aspect. We live in Oklahoma (for now).

So, hi! Haha.


----------



## Charade67

Haven’t gotten much accomplished today. Where did the morning go? I got my shopping done. Had to go to several stores to find one item I wanted. Came home, had lunch, and am now waiting on my hair color. Once that is done I will probably start laundry. 

Schumi - Another beautiful view. I might would go out and walk more if I had places like that to do it. 

Patty - Much better pictures than the one from home. Enjoy your sunny vacation.

Bobbie - Hope the migraine is gone soon.

Tigetlilly - Welcome. A Universal honeymoon sounds great. 

Off to do more boring, mundane house stuff.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Another beautiful day ahead for us today.....sun is almost up and already looks lovely.
> 
> Heading into town this morning looking for some clothes......although when I look for something specific, I`m never lucky.....but hopefully will get something...…
> 
> Have a great Friday...….


Isn’t that the truth!  When you’re looking for something specific, you can never find it. But when you’re not looking there it is!  
I would like one of those wine dispensers!


----------



## Sue M

Tygerlilly said:


> I don't think i knew this thread existed. Lol. Then again, I've been much more active on this half of the DIS lately with some actual trip planming happening.
> 
> So, I guess just real quick, a little about me. I'm Tygerlilly (aka Mandi out in the real world). I've got an amazing fiance (husband in 8ish months now!!) and two little terrorists...eh..I mean Princesses. Piper is 3 and Hailey will be 2 in April. Us girls are huge Disney fans, much to DF's dismay, but I'm also a massive MASSIVE Potter nerd, so he is much happier that I changed my mind from a Disney honeymoon to a Universal one since he is far more into Marvel and the movie aspect. We live in Oklahoma (for now).
> 
> So, hi! Haha.


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> To Bobbie
> 
> Sending you hugs and this  for you to enjoy
> 
> Now you don’t have to go out and buy one
> 
> All the homies here will help you blow the candle out on the cake



Thanks Mac.... I will and at my age I need all the help I can to blow out the candles.



Tygerlilly said:


> I don't think i knew this thread existed. Lol. Then again, I've been much more active on this half of the DIS lately with some actual trip planming happening.
> 
> So, I guess just real quick, a little about me. I'm Tygerlilly (aka Mandi out in the real world). I've got an amazing fiance (husband in 8ish months now!!) and two little terrorists...eh..I mean Princesses. Piper is 3 and Hailey will be 2 in April. Us girls are huge Disney fans, much to DF's dismay, but I'm also a massive MASSIVE Potter nerd, so he is much happier that I changed my mind from a Disney honeymoon to a Universal one since he is far more into Marvel and the movie aspect. We live in Oklahoma (for now).
> 
> So, hi! Haha.



   Nice that you found us and posted! Glad to have you along! Universal honeymoon is amazing!!

Patty Thanks for  the well wishes... I love your pic there 

Charade Thanks me too... I don't like entertaining with a migraine.


----------



## pattyw

Hi @Tygerlilly !! So nice to meet you!!!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Birthday @bobbie68 !!!


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> I don't think i knew this thread existed. Lol. Then again, I've been much more active on this half of the DIS lately with some actual trip planming happening.
> 
> So, I guess just real quick, a little about me. I'm Tygerlilly (aka Mandi out in the real world). I've got an amazing fiance (husband in 8ish months now!!) and two little terrorists...eh..I mean Princesses. Piper is 3 and Hailey will be 2 in April. Us girls are huge Disney fans, much to DF's dismay, but I'm also a massive MASSIVE Potter nerd, so he is much happier that I changed my mind from a Disney honeymoon to a Universal one since he is far more into Marvel and the movie aspect. We live in Oklahoma (for now).
> 
> So, hi! Haha.



Nice to see you over here Mandi.......we’ve kinda “met” before you posted here, so, Welcome!!!


Charade....yes, housework is dull and mundane. We do have some beautiful places to walk here, beach and countryside but sometimes we’re too lazy.....and if it’s cold,....we hibernate.......

Patty......have fun!! 

Mac.......yep, clocks and time just vanish when we are at Universal......not sure where the time goes!!! 

Sue, I am seriously angling for one of those in my home......I could lose a cabinet as we have loads of storage already......but don’t think Tom thought I was serious!!! I was.......lol.....

Bobbie....... ......hope you feel much better soon......



Friday night again........I still love that weekend feeling even though I don’t really have weekends anymore......every day is a weekend.........

My friend grumbled to me today when we were all on the beach she wants to retire early too.......she’s 45, I told her I retired at 35, nothing wrong with that.......her husband didn’t look happy........ They don’t need her wage, so I guess she’ll be joining our little ladies that lunch club....... 

Lazy night ahead for us........


----------



## keishashadow

Up and moving, slowly, owie’ing all the way.  Stitches seem to be bothering me more than last go-round.  Figure i’ll Sleep like the dead tonight as last was a loss.  Was going to have the mr pick up takeout for dinner but have a hankering for spaghetti.  Found a package of meatballs & sauce in freezer, a win.

Good weekend all. Keep those love vibes going all month!



Lynne G said:


> Hey, Schumi has green grass. Our grass is like hay colored, and dormant, until around April or May.  Looks like a nice enough day, Schumi.  And yep, never a bad day to boy a bottle.  Sorry to hear place you ate at was not the best, but I am sure a lush dinner is coming up.  Glad to hear you are having a great day.



Least we don’t have to cut it!



pattyw said:


> Lovely woods Schumi!! Greenery is a heavenly sight!!!  Cute squirrel! And enjoy the bubbly!!
> 
> 
> Yep Lynne- no green grass -or anything else-here!! Yuk! Won't see signs of life outside for a while yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Just about to head out of work!! A few errands and off to the airport this afternoon!



Exciting, enjoy the get-away!



tink1957 said:


> Sorry for the big pics



Bigger is usually better . Good luck with those M&M lasting, i’d Have them scarfed down by now.



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re on the mend Lynne.....it sucks being poorly...…
> 
> Robo, glad your dinner party was a success....and lovely thought on the gifts......you`re  a good neighbour and friend......and anyone who likes rum is alright with me!!!! Yes, those squirrels are incredibly common in  the UK and surprisingly tame....some will come and take a nut or something out of your hand at times.....other times they just scramble away. I`m sure they give a nasty bite, so we don't usually feed them like that other than the ones we see in our gardens....even then still wary of them.....we have some lovely wildlife around here....nothing exotic, but foxes and deer are common.....deer not so much, but they are around.
> 
> 
> So, went in the opposite direction today and walked to what we have 5 minutes the other way.....another beautiful day so we decided to go down on the beach for a walk...….not many as we walked with friends who won`t want their pictures online...so here`s a couple....it did get warm enough at 60F to take our jackets off which was lovely....first sunshine my arms have seen since December......
> 
> From top of the cliff.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the moon is still out too.....just...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the tide warning sign sticking out of the side of Tom`s head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of hours out and enjoyed a nicer lunch today of crab sandwiches for four in a little place we like.
> 
> It`s so nice to get back out in lovely weather...….
> 
> Hope everyone`s good...…..



You guys look hale & hearty!  Is it me or is that very brown sand?  



pattyw said:


> Bobbie- so sorry about the migraine! Ouch! They are horrible! I used to get them a lot when I was younger. Now I don’t get them very often- a benefit of old age?
> 
> Liv is very sweet! Enjoy your dinner and family later! Yum- chili!
> 
> 
> No rum yet, Mac!! Just enjoying some sun and fresh air!! Dont even need to go to parks or on rides! Could just sit out here all day! I like the wind chill in Orlando!
> View attachment 382564



You wear vacations well!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Up and moving, slowly, owie’ing all the way.  Stitches seem to be bothering me more than last go-round.  Figure i’ll Sleep like the dead tonight as last was a loss.  Was going to have the mr pick up takeout for dinner but have a hankering for spaghetti.  Found a package of meatballs & sauce in freezer, a win.
> 
> Good weekend all. Keep those love vibes going all month!
> 
> 
> 
> Least we don’t have to cut it!
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting, enjoy the get-away!
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger is usually better . Good luck with those M&M lasting, i’d Have them scarfed down by now.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys look hale & hearty!  Is it me or is that very brown sand?
> 
> 
> 
> You wear vacations well!



Yep, sand is very brown.......tide had just gone out, it can look slightly lighter than that when it’s dry....

Hope you sleep better tonight........ouch!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Overcast morning in this sick bay.  Must be breaking up, as tiring out cough yields ewww.  Glad my body is good at fighting.  That and drugs.
> 
> Fell asleep and I have no idea what was for dinner.  I think little one went out, but I am good at falling back to sleep. So a dream or not.  DH growls if I know where the kids are, um, I have no idea.  I think it was around midnight when he came to bed.  He left around 5, and I was going to take a shower when he left.  More like 7  before I got moving.
> 
> Enjoy your Friday homies.


Take care of that bug and get better soon!  No rush to get up and going, rest!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Friday means errand day. I’m off to Walmart this morning. I also need to do some laundry and pay bills.
> The waiting begins. B is staying late after school today for band practice. I don’t know if she will text me after lunch or not.
> 
> Lynne - Take it easy today and let dh and the kids take care of themselves.


Hope you have some news soon! 



Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> I hope all the Sans family had a wonderful Valentines Day.
> 
> We had a very nice Valentines Day. Our dinner party was fun. The food and drink were enjoyed by all. I gave everyone a box of chocolates from by favorite chocolate shop as they left. They seemed as thrilled to get them as I was giving them. I have really great neighbors here.


Your dinner party sounds really fun!  The chocolate was a nice touch!



schumigirl said:


> …
> 
> Robo, glad your dinner party was a success....and lovely thought on the gifts......you`re  a good neighbour and friend......and anyone who likes rum is alright with me!!!! Yes, those squirrels are incredibly common in  the UK and surprisingly tame....some will come and take a nut or something out of your hand at times.....other times they just scramble away. I`m sure they give a nasty bite, so we don't usually feed them like that other than the ones we see in our gardens....even then still wary of them.....we have some lovely wildlife around here....nothing exotic, but foxes and deer are common.....deer not so much, but they are around.
> 
> 
> So, went in the opposite direction today and walked to what we have 5 minutes the other way.....another beautiful day so we decided to go down on the beach for a walk...….not many as we walked with friends who won`t want their pictures online...so here`s a couple....it did get warm enough at 60F to take our jackets off which was lovely....first sunshine my arms have seen since December......
> 
> 
> Sorry about the tide warning sign sticking out of the side of Tom`s head...
> 
> 
> 
> Spent a couple of hours out and enjoyed a nicer lunch today of crab sandwiches for four in a little place we like.
> 
> It`s so nice to get back out in lovely weather...….
> 
> Hope everyone`s good...…..


Great beach photos Schumi!  I was wondering what was sticking out behind Toms head lol! And great temps!
We have lots of wild life here too, deers, our neighbourhood backs onto a mountain. Occas see deer but not too much. The squirrels are demolishing the seed in my bird feeder. We get the black ones and greys. Funny, 30 yrs ago we rarely saw squirrels. Now they’re all over the place. We also have wildlife you’d rather avoid seeing. Coyotes, bears, bobcats, and the occas cougars.
Yum on those crab sandwiches! 



pattyw said:


> I FOUND THE SUN!!!! and GRASS!!! and FLOWERS! !
> 
> This is the view from our room at HRH! Better than the last picture I posted!!
> 
> View attachment 382550
> 
> Haven't ventured out yet- just lounging around for a while! Troy is still sleeping! We'll head out to the parks soon!


What a great view!  Enjoy. I’m going to have to go back and wander around HRH and check out the pool!  When we stayed it rained 24/7!  Never really enjoyed outside. While at RPH I’m planing to go eat at PBH so may as well nip over to HRH while on that end.



bobbie68 said:


> I have had a tough week and not been able to do much. I was thinking of everyone and miss chatting with you. I am sorry I won't be able to go back and catch up on everything I tried to do some scanning of important things, just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you.
> 
> We had snow and bad weather for a few days. I am just waiting for it to warm up.
> 
> It seems from scanning that everyone had a nice Valentine's Day. I have had a migraine for a few days so wasn't the best yesterday. Liv did get me chocolates which was sweet. This is her first time buying on her own. Brian and I just exchanged cards. I just picked everyone up a little treat! The teens got their own wings and ate them. Brian and I had left over wings.
> 
> I started chili my dad and nieces are coming over tonight. I am hoping my migraine subsides to enjoy it. I think I am just going to get a small cake at the store not into baking today. Usually Brian does the baking well maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Mac Glad to see you posting more. Thank you for missing me. I watch the walking dead and did this past Sunday. I am hoping the season continues to go good.
> 
> Sue how nice to get flowers. I hear you on the e- card. I usually send Brian one form  the ASPCA. I give a donation and he gets a card. It is usually a win win. This time did something different.
> 
> I am off to try and do some stuff and maybe lay down again. It is hard to entertain when you don't feel good. It is hard to get my dad to visit so I don't want to cancel.
> 
> to all the family MIA I hope you are doing well. If I missed you replying today I am sorry
> 
> I hope all my SANS family have a great day


Bobbie so sorry about the migraine. I used to get them, mine were hormonal driven I’m sure but they were awful. I hope yours passes soon. So nice Liv got you chocolates.
Oh good!  Another Dead fan!  Great season opener!  But so sad about Jesus!  I knew Rick was going but....
Hope the rest will do you some good before everyone arrives.




Nothing much going on here today. I’m having a lazy morning!  I should get vacuum going!  This afternoon furnace guy is coming to give estimate.  Husband is now going on about hot water tank and how old is that  I think it’s only 4 yrs old, but he’s saying well they only have 10 yr warranty. I told him if a dishwasher only has a 1 yr warranty doesn’t mean we have to replace it in a year. Sheesh! 
The guy coming today uses Lennox furnaces. I guess they’re good because that’s what we have and it’s lasted 30 yrs.  still running but husband thinks it’s time to replace. Rather than waiting for it to go down. And you know it will happen on coldest day!
41f here today and raining, making a mess of all the snow. Schumi send some sunshine west!

Happy TGIF Sans Family!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Up and moving, slowly, owie’ing all the way.  Stitches seem to be bothering me more than last go-round.  Figure i’ll Sleep like the dead tonight as last was a loss.  Was going to have the mr pick up takeout for dinner but have a hankering for spaghetti.  Found a package of meatballs & sauce in freezer, a win.


Hope you’re feeling better soon and get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

_tygerlilly


To your new home!
So glad you have joined us!


I step away from my phone for an hour and read we need to set another plate at our table for you

The darkside is a very nice place for a honeymoon!

Congrats on your engagement _


----------



## Charade67

I stopped by the school this afternoon to drop off a case of water for the band students. B didn’t have much time to talk, but did tell me that the boy asked at lunch today and she said yes. She said he simply asked and didn’t do one of those silly prom proposals. He did give her this though.





I stopped by Kroger on the way home and bought a bud vase.


When I gave her the case of water I jokingly told her that she should have brought some muscle with her. A few minutes later a boy walked up to us and asked if he could take the water inside for her. I wish our news media could see kids like this instead of the few who do things that give the school a bad name.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I stopped by the school this afternoon to drop off a case of water for the band students. B didn’t have much time to talk, but did tell me that the boy asked at lunch today and she said yes. She said he simply asked and didn’t do one of those silly prom proposals. He did give her this though.



Yay! So happy for B!! I know you're just as excited as she is!!



Charade67 said:


> I wish our news media could see kids like this instead of the few who do this group that give the school a bad name.



I agree! Most kids are great! We always hear more about the bad stuff than the good!

Sue- good idea to be proactive on the furnace replacement! 

Mac- your talk about rum convinced me to have a Hurricane at lunch!! Enjoyed our lunch at the Beach Club by the pool!!

 

Hope Lynne is resting!! Have a great Friday evening all!!


----------



## Charade67

I think I need a nap. I’m posting stuff that doesn’t even make sense.


----------



## Sue M

Charade yay!  So happy for B!

Pattyw that drink looks delish!  

I’m home waiting for Furnace guy, should be here any moment. Watching Escape to the Country on tv!

Let the games begin!  The scammers are starting already with the fake tax calls saying I must phone immediately or I will be arrested. I think I’ll go turn on the outside lights for them!  Can’t have any fun with them, now it’s all recordings   I think they’re starting early! Our taxes not due until 4/30! 
So far 2 calls this morning.


----------



## tink1957

Welcome to our newest homie tygerlilly, congrats on your upcoming wedding.

 to you bobbie...hope your head feels better and you can enjoy your day.

Carole...love the beach pics.

Patty...love the selfie and the drink pics and yay for making it to warmer weather 

Lynne and Janet...hope you both are on the mend soon...take care 

Charade...congrats to B on her prom date...enjoy this precious time.

Sue...hope your furnace is in and keeping you warm tonight.

Mac...has the rain made it to your neck of the woods tonight?  We're expecting some any minute.

I confess that I did eat more than a few of my m & m's last night...hard to resist an open container of goodness.  

Chicken tenders, sweet potato fries and riced cauliflower for dinner.  Not much on TV tonight so I'm watching House Hunters....I'll probably go to bed early since I have to work tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a great night


----------



## macraven

_Vicki 
We need an ark
Jk

Yea last two weeks have been rainy here 
We get rain for 3 days straight then a break for a couple of days
Creek at the bottom of our ridge almost at street level

Peeps up north get snow, and I can live with us getting rain 
At least it is not cold here

You making any Orlando trips before September?
_


----------



## tink1957

I would love to go for the Mardi Gras stuff but not likely since my long delayed roof replacement is reaching a must do level.  I have put it off way too long and now have a tarp over the entire roof so I have to spend megabucks asap.  

I hate it when real life interferes with my darkside addiction.


----------



## macraven

_Ugh Vicki
Roofs are up there in price
Hope the tarp keeps your house dry inside _


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Tink. Our furnace is fine, still keeping us warm, but 30 yrs old and husband thinks we should replace before it quits at an inconvenient time. 
Lenox guy came today with estimates. American Standard guy coming either tomorrow or Monday. I just phoned him this afternoon.  I want to get a couple of estimates before we commit to something. They’re pretty pricey.  I’d rather spend the $$$$ on something more fun!  Like my vacay!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink and Sue, I hear ya on spending money on house items.  Yeah, no Spring trip as need to save for new AC, and then we got little one’s college bill.  Oh my.  I think I will call every so often and pay off my fall trip. That one I really need, and may push off another Holiday trip until next year.

Hope all are doing well.  Nasty cough and sore throat still.  And since I have been asleep for two days, why I am up at this hour?  Ugh.  Trying to at least try rest some more.  Have not eaten for 2 days either, so may sneak down and make some tea.  Hydrate.  I have tried, went back to sleep after drinking some water.  

Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki.....sorry about the roof!!! Things like that aren't fun to spend our money on!! Mardi Gras would be so much better.....I`d have eaten the candy too!!!! 

Lynne, sorry you`re still poorly!! Hope the tea helped and you`re sleeping like a baby right now.....


Saturday again......and I have washing out on the line .....I think this may be the earliest in the year I have ever been able to hang it outside.....cool breeze coming off the sea, but sun is shining so it should all dry nicely...I love getting it out on the line to dry. 

Got all the wooden and tiled floors washed this morning while Tom vacuumed those rooms that have carpet.....and bathrooms all completely done, well two of them. Other ones I`ll do tomorrow….don't want to be doing too much in one day!!! 

Tonight is hot and spicy chicken curry as Kyle is out for dinner, and plan to watch a movie on Amazon Prime we found.....supposed to be scary...…

Have a great Saturday....….


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Ever wake up and have absoutely no plan for the day?  Well, taking first dr-approved shower since Thursday am (that 48 hours ban is pretty gross lol) this evening will feel like a vacation!  Probably more so if I whip up a hurricane like Patty 

Bobbie - hope the migrane went poof and you had a lovely birthday!

Charade - it all worked out for DD, hooray.  That whole prom proposal thing always mystified me but seems like so many choose to share their moments on social media it’s become commonplace (engagements, baby reveals, etc.). To each their own I suppose.



tink1957 said:


> I would love to go for the Mardi Gras stuff but not likely since my long delayed roof replacement is reaching a must do level.  I have put it off way too long and now have a tarp over the entire roof so I have to spend megabucks asap.
> 
> I hate it when real life interferes with my darkside addiction.



Indeed, sorry.  You are taking it on the chin pretty well.  Hope you find a honest contractor, so many so shady.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne that’s one nasty bug you have!  Hope you’re feeling better soon. Yes, all these expenses, ugh. And I still have one more tuition to pay, only the one for 3 extra classes she decided to take over summer to get a criminology diploma in addition to her Bachelors.

Schumi I think I’ll be vacuuming today but no hanging wash out!  Snow still on the ground, a wet sloppy mess with yesterday’s rain, yuck. Brother-in-law coming for dinner, having chicken curry with broccoli.

Tink hope you get your roof soon!  Another not fun expense!  We had ours done plus garage around 4 yrs ago.

Keishashadow yay for no pain!


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy that shower Keisha........it’ll feel marvellous!!! No hurricanes here tonight.......we decided to have wine......


Sue, enjoy the curry......mine has been simmering all day in the AGA........the aroma is marvellous!! I think I might have added a lot of chilli as Tom wandered through and when he came back through this side of the house, he said he had the chilli cough when he walked into the kitchen!!! Oops.......love it though! 

Shame your weather still sucks.......when does it begin to pick up? I’ve managed to get 3 loads washed, dried, ironed where necessary and put past.....love when laundry gets done like that........





My nephew is in Orlando right now and enjoyed Mardi Gras last night.......said it was really good!! This is their first time at MG at Universal.......they’re staying at Portofino for a week before heading back to Gaylord Palms.....think that’s their favourite hotel......he sent me some beautiful pictures of the floats and some are incredibly impressive this year!!! His photographs are excellent........

And they had the Bayou Boil.....said it was beautiful........And they bought one of the tasting lanyards on offer this year....said it was worth the cost.......think we might do that Bayou Boil........

Off to check on my curry........I did try to make naan breads.......didn’t work out. So, will make rice and we have some shop bought poppadoms with three different pickles............


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I think it looks like weather will start clearing by the 26 th or 27th!  I see sun icon and mid 30’s. Still not wash hanging weather but at least sun is out.  Looks like we’re having 2 more snowfalls before that!

It’s almost 8:00 am here and I’m thinking about getting up and having a cup of coffee. That first cup is the best of the day!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I think it looks like weather will start clearing by the 26 th or 27th!  I see sun icon and mid 30’s. Still not wash hanging weather but at least sun is out.  Looks like we’re having 2 more snowfalls before that!
> 
> It’s almost 8:00 am here and I’m thinking about getting up and having a cup of coffee. That first cup is the best of the day!



Lol.....so funny you’re just starting your day with breakfast and Tom just poured me a rather small glass of wine.......just after 4pm here........cocktail hour!! Couple of hours till dinner...... I’ve put out some spicy olives and few little other hor d oeuvre’s....doesn’t exactly go with curry, but hey.....a snack is a snack.........will have some later  when we watch the movie........hope it’s as scary as it’s suposed to be. 

Hope you don’t get much snow......you’ll be glad to see the other side of this winter I’m sure.......


----------



## ckmiles

Im quietly tiptoeing back into this thread to say Hi and that I have really missed all of youse....

 my apologies for 'ghosting' as the kids today say.  The short of it is I struggled emotionally after vacation, and had lots going on in life that really thru me for a loop.  Grief is strange thing and when you least expect it, it knocks you down hard.  Please accept my deepest apologies for disappearing.

  Anyway- I've thought of all of you often (and maybe even lurked a little, OK alot).  I've been too ashamed to post for a long time.  But Im feeling much more like myself and wanted to stop in and 'see' everyone.

Wishing all of you a great Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Im quietly tiptoeing back into this thread to say Hi and that I have really missed all of youse....
> 
> my apologies for 'ghosting' as the kids today say.  The short of it is I struggled emotionally after vacation, and had lots going on in life that really thru me for a loop.  Grief is strange thing and when you least expect it, it knocks you down hard.  Please accept my deepest apologies for disappearing.
> 
> Anyway- I've thought of all of you often (and maybe even lurked a little, OK alot).  I've been too ashamed to post for a long time.  But Im feeling much more like myself and wanted to stop in and 'see' everyone.
> 
> Wishing all of you a great Saturday



Welcome back.......it’s lovely to see you here again!!! You were missed!!!

People come and go here all the time.......I did wonder how you were getting on........no need to apologise .....I hope life is getting back on an even keel for you now.......it can be tough at times.......

Don’t be a stranger and again, welcome back.......


----------



## macraven

_I hope to read all in the thread and catch up today

Had an incident happen Thursday afternoon and thought I could deal with it
Unable to sleep last night so up at 5:30 and off for emergency care

Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places 

3 weeks with the walking boot and all should be good again 
I’m sure a few days  from now, I’ll be 
pain free
I’ve been down this road before 
Lol

_


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Im quietly tiptoeing back into this thread to say Hi and that I have really missed all of youse.



_Ckmiles, I love when homies come back home here !

I have always said once a person posts in this thread, they are family and a part of us

I’m glad you have returned back “home” here

Life gets hard and lonely for some of us
Totally understand that

You have been thought of and missed and happy to see you here!
_


----------



## Monykalyn

Saturday already? and yet the week seemed to also drag...
"Snow" day yesterday as we were expected to get nasty mix, moved my work day from Friday to Monday due to projected condition of roads. And of course roads were fine until last evening  Better safe than sorry I suppose, but now I have zero flexibility for upcoming week and Tue/Wed could get dicey. DD21 came into town Thursday night though, so got to spend time with her: did some errands, got her car an oil change (among other things-that $35 oil change turned into a $200 car maintenance visit).  And DD16 did test positive for Influenza A. On Tamiflu and starting to feel bit better. School doesn't resume until Tuesday, so she will have 6 days off, and yet only missed 2 days of school.


pattyw said:


> Right now we're planning to be in Orlando 9/27-10/5. Do you have a fall trip planned?


Yeah so far 9/19-23. Hoping those dates hold up once band schedule comes out, as I got such a great rate at the new Endless summer resort I'd hate to change it.  And HRH is beautiful! nice to see the pics!



schumigirl said:


> But, did get a bottle of champagne, just because it`s Thursday not for Valentine`s Day......lol


 Thursday was so busy hubs forgot he got me flowers until Friday am . 



Sue M said:


> Was it crockpots or instant pots? Lol


 This one was in the Le Cruset pot. But i did cook my stew meat for the chili I made yesterday in instant pot, then added to stove pot.



Sue M said:


> Oooo Appletini sounds yummy, does that count as hydration?






Robo56 said:


> I gave everyone a box of chocolates from by favorite chocolate shop as they left. They seemed as thrilled to get them as I was giving them. I have really great neighbors here.


 Very nice! sounds like a great time!



schumigirl said:


> Sorry about the tide warning sign sticking out of the side of Tom`s head...


 Great pics though! Lovely areas you have by you!



bobbie68 said:


> I have had a tough week and not been able to do much. I was thinking of everyone and miss chatting with you


  Hope it is going better now!



Charade67 said:


> Off to do more boring, mundane house stuff.


I am procrastinating doing the mundane stuff! Actually have done some work work and volunteer work (Chili cookoff one week from today!)



keishashadow said:


> Found a package of meatballs & sauce in freezer, a win.


 Always!! ALthough I can't keep the sauce in the freezer anymore as the kids will thaw and eat it like soup...



Charade67 said:


> I stopped by the school this afternoon to drop off a case of water for the band students. B didn’t have much time to talk, but did tell me that the boy asked at lunch today and she said yes. She said he simply asked and didn’t do one of those silly prom proposals. He did give her this though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped by Kroger on the way home and bought a bud vase.
> 
> 
> When I gave her the case of water I jokingly told her that she should have brought some muscle with her. A few minutes later a boy walked up to us and asked if he could take the water inside for her. I wish our news media could see kids like this instead of the few who do things that give the school a bad name.


 Yay for B!!!!  And yes-far far more good kids than the couple rotten apples out there! Our schools and media are trying to actively highlight the good over the bad, but it is the random acts that are hard to catch, like when my son told me he didn't have the change from the extra field trip money I'd sent with him as he bought his friend lunch (when he realized friend didn't have enough). Or the semester I couldn't figure out why middle kids lunch account seemed to deplete money rapidly (was buying her friend lunch nearly every day due to her home situation not settled). Neither of the kids told me what they were doing-only found out when I asked. Using this as an example because my kids don't tell me what they do, but will tell me the nice things their friends do. So yes I really do believe the vast majority of kids are better than what is commonly represented.



tink1957 said:


> I confess that I did eat more than a few of my m & m's last night...hard to resist an open container of goodness.


Sweet! And the container is sweet as well 


tink1957 said:


> I hate it when real life interferes with my darkside addiction


  Me too!! I confess I still looked at a quick trip in April. But really can't justify it, especially if DD21 ends up back at Disney again this summer...



Lynne G said:


> Have not eaten for 2 days either, so may sneak down and make some tea. Hydrate. I have tried, went back to sleep after drinking some water.


Ugh hope you are feeling better soon!



ckmiles said:


> Anyway- I've thought of all of you often (and maybe even lurked a little, OK alot). I've been too ashamed to post for a long time. But Im feeling much more like myself and wanted to stop in and 'see' everyone.


Hello!!!!

And my @Tygerlilly quote didn't come through so  Hello!!  When is the universal-moon? Looking at the fall? Love the HP areas of the parks, but the rest is pretty fun too.

Warm enough for the ice to melt - moved DD21 car into garage last night as it was solidly coated in a good 1/4 inch of ice. almost didn't get a door open to start car (and had to run it 10 minutes before ice soft enough to chop out a spot in windshield to see to pull into garage. She had to leave this am fairly early to get back to work. 

Not sure what is for dinner tonight. Did shopping and meal planning so no real excuse to not cook...


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places
> 
> 3 weeks with the walking boot and all should be good again
> I’m sure a few days from now, I’ll be
> pain free
> I’ve been down this road before
> Lol



Oh no!!! Mummy dust for fast healing!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I hope to read all in the thread and catch up today
> 
> Had an incident happen Thursday afternoon and thought I could deal with it
> Unable to sleep last night so up at 5:30 and off for emergency care
> 
> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places
> 
> 3 weeks with the walking boot and all should be good again
> I’m sure a few days  from now, I’ll be
> pain free
> I’ve been down this road before
> Lol
> _



Oh not again!!! Feel better soon, hope it’s not too painful and heals quickly!!!




Monykalyn said:


> Saturday already? and yet the week seemed to also drag...
> "Snow" day yesterday as we were expected to get nasty mix, moved my work day from Friday to Monday due to projected condition of roads. And of course roads were fine until last evening  Better safe than sorry I suppose, but now I have zero flexibility for upcoming week and Tue/Wed could get dicey. DD21 came into town Thursday night though, so got to spend time with her: did some errands, got her car an oil change (among other things-that $35 oil change turned into a $200 car maintenance visit).  And DD16 did test positive for Influenza A. On Tamiflu and starting to feel bit better. School doesn't resume until Tuesday, so she will have 6 days off, and yet only missed 2 days of school.
> 
> Yeah so far 9/19-23. Hoping those dates hold up once band schedule comes out, as I got such a great rate at the new Endless summer resort I'd hate to change it.  And HRH is beautiful! nice to see the pics!
> 
> Thursday was so busy hubs forgot he got me flowers until Friday am .
> 
> This one was in the Le Cruset pot. But i did cook my stew meat for the chili I made yesterday in instant pot, then added to stove pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! sounds like a great time!
> 
> Great pics though! Lovely areas you have by you!
> 
> Hope it is going better now!
> 
> 
> I am procrastinating doing the mundane stuff! Actually have done some work work and volunteer work (Chili cookoff one week from today!)
> 
> Always!! ALthough I can't keep the sauce in the freezer anymore as the kids will thaw and eat it like soup...
> 
> Yay for B!!!!  And yes-far far more good kids than the couple rotten apples out there! Our schools and media are trying to actively highlight the good over the bad, but it is the random acts that are hard to catch, like when my son told me he didn't have the change from the extra field trip money I'd sent with him as he bought his friend lunch (when he realized friend didn't have enough). Or the semester I couldn't figure out why middle kids lunch account seemed to deplete money rapidly (was buying her friend lunch nearly every day due to her home situation not settled). Neither of the kids told me what they were doing-only found out when I asked. Using this as an example because my kids don't tell me what they do, but will tell me the nice things their friends do. So yes I really do believe the vast majority of kids are better than what is commonly represented.
> 
> 
> Sweet! And the container is sweet as well
> 
> Me too!! I confess I still looked at a quick trip in April. But really can't justify it, especially if DD21 ends up back at Disney again this summer...
> 
> 
> Ugh hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> Hello!!!!
> 
> And my @Tygerlilly quote didn't come through so  Hello!!  When is the universal-moon? Looking at the fall? Love the HP areas of the parks, but the rest is pretty fun too.
> 
> Warm enough for the ice to melt - moved DD21 car into garage last night as it was solidly coated in a good 1/4 inch of ice. almost didn't get a door open to start car (and had to run it 10 minutes before ice soft enough to chop out a spot in windshield to see to pull into garage. She had to leave this am fairly early to get back to work.
> 
> Not sure what is for dinner tonight. Did shopping and meal planning so no real excuse to not cook...



Better late than never with the flowers!!! 

Your poor daughter......another one I hope feels better soon......flu is no fun ever! 

Chilli cook off has come around again!!! I remember you doing so well last year.........and glad to see your September dates.......hopefully we’ll catch a drink together again........

Oh there’s always an excuse not to cook ........have a great evening 



Curry was delicious!! And hot........I made treble so have another 2 meals to freeze for another time.....

I made a sticky toffee pudding and made custard from scratch today.......no room yet for it......we need a laying like a beached whale on a sofa smilie.......that’s about us right now......one on each one sprawled out!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, MonyK, weather and sick kid.

Still not feeling as good as I should be.  Did eat some for lunch, so slowly getting my appetite back.  Most food and their smell, just made me feel icky. If I cannot clear my lungs and take the soreness out of my throat in a few more days, will call the doctor.  Do not think it is a flu strain, but a very nasty chest and head cold.  

Went dress shopping, with apparently twenty million other senior girls that had the same idea, so was a grab for dresses and walk to other side of store to try on.  Left with nothing.  But I think she was happy to see dresses had not seen before.  Still eyeing those red soled shoes.  Um, not any time soon.  

Ckmiles, so glad to see ya post, and very sorry to hear of all.  Do not feel bad in the least for not posting until you could.  

Mac, oh no.  Hope your foot gets better quick.  No more jumping over those cats.  LOL


Resting now.  Was a very sun filled day so far, though almost take your breath away cold.  

Enjoy your Saturday night all.


----------



## macraven

_Feel better real soon Lynne

Hope your next shopping trip with daughter has her find the perfect dress 


I’m better at herding cats than jumping over them
_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I hope to read all in the thread and catch up today
> 
> Had an incident happen Thursday afternoon and thought I could deal with it
> Unable to sleep last night so up at 5:30 and off for emergency care
> 
> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places
> 
> 3 weeks with the walking boot and all should be good again
> I’m sure a few days  from now, I’ll be
> pain free
> I’ve been down this road before
> Lol
> _


oh no!  Hope it heals quickly and your pain free!  I spent time in an air cast/ walking boot just when the Olympics were here in Vancouver, ugh. I really wanted to go downtown to take it all in. So many things set up in plazas, big screen TVs, etc. But I just couldn’t be walking that much.

Monykalyn hope the Tamiflu works and daughter feeling better soon.

Schumi dinner sounds great, love the beached whale analogy lol. Been there!  It’s almost 5:30 here. Brother-in-law just walked in!  Better go.

Lynne hope you pick up soon. 

Have a great Saturday night all.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I don’t know where the day went. We didn’t really do much of anything today. The day started out cold and rainy. I didn’t want to leave the house, but had to take B to school for band practice. The only other productive thing we did was to install a new printer for the house. Our old one stopped communicating with the computer, or so we thought. We eventually discovered that our desktop computer had somehow become connected to a WiFi network that was not ours. Don’t know how that happened. We decided to keep the new printer anyway.

I got a little more information about the boy that B is going to the prom with. He’s not one of the kids that she grew up with. He’s only been at her school since 2017. They had a couple of classes together last year. I finally saw some pictures tonight. He’s kind of cute.



Sue M said:


> We have lots of wild life here too, deers, our neighbourhood backs onto a mountain


We get a lot of deer where I live too. My house backs up to a farm with a small amount of woods in between. We occasionally get deer wandering through our backyard.



Sue M said:


> Let the games begin! The scammers are starting already with the fake tax calls saying I must phone immediately or I will be arrested. I think I’ll go turn on the outside lights for them! Can’t have any fun with them, now it’s all recordings  I think they’re starting early! Our taxes not due until 4/30!


 I just filed our taxes a few days ago. I hope I don’t get any of the scam calls.



tink1957 said:


> I confess that I did eat more than a few of my m & m's last night...hard to resist an open container of goodness.


 The problem with M & Ms is that they are so small it is so easy to eat too many before you realize it. Bite size food is very dangerous.



tink1957 said:


> I would love to go for the Mardi Gras stuff but not likely since my long delayed roof replacement is reaching a must do level. I have put it off way too long and now have a tarp over the entire roof so I have to spend megabucks asap.
> 
> I hate it when real life interferes with my darkside addiction.


Ah, the necessary evils of home ownership. I think we have a few more years, but I know we will need to replace our roof in the near future.



Lynne G said:


> Hope all are doing well. Nasty cough and sore throat still. And since I have been asleep for two days, why I am up at this hour? Ugh. Trying to at least try rest some more. Have not eaten for 2 days either, so may sneak down and make some tea. Hydrate. I have tried, went back to sleep after drinking some water.


 Hope you were able to get some more sleep.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all! Ever wake up and have absoutely no plan for the day? Well, taking first dr-approved shower since Thursday am (that 48 hours ban is pretty gross lol) this evening will feel like a vacation! Probably more so if I whip up a hurricane like Patty


 Unplanned days can be the best days. I know you were happy to get that shower.



keishashadow said:


> Charade - it all worked out for DD, hooray. That whole prom proposal thing always mystified me but seems like so many choose to share their moments on social media it’s become commonplace (engagements, baby reveals, etc.). To each their own I suppose.


 B says she hasn’t seen any of the over the top proposals yet. I’m hoping they are going out of fashion. Have your seen the video of the “millennial marriage proposal”? It’s really funny.



ckmiles said:


> my apologies for 'ghosting' as the kids today say. The short of it is I struggled emotionally after vacation, and had lots going on in life that really thru me for a loop. Grief is strange thing and when you least expect it, it knocks you down hard. Please accept my deepest apologies for disappearing.


Welcome back and no apologies necessary. You need to take care of yourself first.



macraven said:


> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places


Oh no. Prayers for quick healing.



Monykalyn said:


> And DD16 did test positive for Influenza A. On Tamiflu and starting to feel bit better. School doesn't resume until Tuesday, so she will have 6 days off, and yet only missed 2 days of school.


Prayers for a quick recovery for her. 



Lynne G said:


> Still not feeling as good as I should be. Did eat some for lunch, so slowly getting my appetite back. Most food and their smell, just made me feel icky. If I cannot clear my lungs and take the soreness out of my throat in a few more days, will call the doctor. Do not think it is a flu strain, but a very nasty chest and head cold.
> 
> Went dress shopping, with apparently twenty million other senior girls that had the same idea, so was a grab for dresses and walk to other side of store to try on. Left with nothing. But I think she was happy to see dresses had not seen before. Still eyeing those red soled shoes. Um, not any time soon.


Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Hopefully you will be much better in a few days.
Ugh, shopping in a crowd. We were luck and were the first customers in the shop last week. Now I’m just hoping that the alterations won’t bee too extensive.

Hello to anyone i may have missed. I am posting while trying to watch a movie. We are continuing with our Marvel movie marathon tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Missed one. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yay for B!!!! And yes-far far more good kids than the couple rotten apples out there! Our schools and media are trying to actively highlight the good over the bad, but it is the random acts that are hard to catch, like when my son told me he didn't have the change from the extra field trip money I'd sent with him as he bought his friend lunch (when he realized friend didn't have enough). Or the semester I couldn't figure out why middle kids lunch account seemed to deplete money rapidly (was buying her friend lunch nearly every day due to her home situation not settled). Neither of the kids told me what they were doing-only found out when I asked. Using this as an example because my kids don't tell me what they do, but will tell me the nice things their friends do. So yes I really do believe the vast majority of kids are better than what is commonly represented.



We had an incident a couple of weeks ago at B’s school. It only involved a small group of students, but the media won’t leave it alone. Sadly the good kids, like yours, don’t seem to make a good news story.

Time to get back to watching Thor.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade-we just rewatched Infinity Wars-I've only seen it once in theaters. It's so sad to me. Looking forward to Part 2 and Captain Marvel. Think we may go see the new Into the spiderverse tomorrow. Also rewatched Incredibles 2. Black Panther is my favorite one so far - an apparently my son's: we were comparing how often we'd rewatched-that is his go-to movie when he is 'bored'.

So lazy day- took a nap this afternoon-then up and bored and decided to clean the house, start laundry and change sheets on beds (well mine anyway). will get rest of laundry done tomorrow. DH went out tonight to see one of our favorite tribute bands (Paul simon). I am staying in as I am don't want to "people" right now-will have my fill next weekend. Not an introvert, but definitely not the extrovert that hubs is-he could have a party around him all the time and be content.

And the band comp schedule for next fall is posted! And I think we are adding a day onto our HHN trip (so addicting!). Need to call tomorrow and add a night. And then figure out flights-not sure if I should book now or wait until Frontier schedule comes out-even though we will need to drive a couple hours...

Warmed up enough to melt most ice-that then pooled in areas-the hens area is nothing but plane of ice-I have straw down for them and that is the only thing that has enough traction to keep me from slipping. The girls weren't happy with the conditions today so stayed in coop most of day.

Snacking for dinner. Will cook tomorrow, but gotta eat the leftovers!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Charade-we just rewatched Infinity Wars-I've only seen it once in theaters. It's so sad to me. Looking forward to Part 2 and Captain Marvel. Think we may go see the new Into the spiderverse tomorrow. Also rewatched Incredibles 2. Black Panther is my favorite one so far - an apparently my son's: we were comparing how often we'd rewatched-that is his go-to movie when he is 'bored'.


We are watching all of them in release order. DH saw all of the movies in the theater. I’ve seen them all, but in random order. We own a few, some were seen in the theater, some on Netflix, and some  from Redbox. B has only seen a few of the movies. Tonight we finished Thor: The Dark World. We are hoping to finish all of them before going to see Captain Marvel.



Monykalyn said:


> I am staying in as I am don't want to "people" right now-will have my fill next weekend. Not an introvert, but definitely not the extrovert that hubs is-he could have a party around him all the time and be content.



I am an introvert, so I can totally understand not wanting to people. 

Guess I should try to get some sleep now.


----------



## macraven

_I’m leaving the light on in case charade can’t sleep and comes back to post

Would not want her to trip in the dark here_


----------



## Sue M

Charade, I’ll have to look that one up!  I’ve seen the Millennial job interview!  That was pretty funny.  I’ve never heard of prom proposals. Guess it’s not a thing here. 

Monykalyn yay for adding vacay day!  Always better than the alternative. Hope the girls are happier tomorrow. Careful with the ice!  I fell the other day on my driveway on an icy spot. Fortunately only thing hurt was my pride!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Monykalyn said:


> And my @Tygerlilly quote didn't come through so  Hello!! When is the universal-moon? Looking at the fall? Love the HP areas of the parks, but the rest is pretty fun too.



Wedding is November 2nd and honeymoon is probably the 8-13? Maybe? I have the room reserved for those dates, but we may move it around once AP rates drop. Cant wait to see the Potter areas.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Charade-we just rewatched Infinity Wars-I've only seen it once in theaters. It's so sad to me. Looking forward to Part 2 and Captain Marvel. Think we may go see the new Into the spiderverse tomorrow. Also rewatched Incredibles 2. Black Panther is my favorite one so far - an apparently my son's: we were comparing how often we'd rewatched-that is his go-to movie when he is 'bored'.
> 
> So lazy day- took a nap this afternoon-then up and bored and decided to clean the house, start laundry and change sheets on beds (well mine anyway). will get rest of laundry done tomorrow. DH went out tonight to see one of our favorite tribute bands (Paul simon). I am staying in as I am don't want to "people" right now-will have my fill next weekend. Not an introvert, but definitely not the extrovert that hubs is-he could have a party around him all the time and be content.
> 
> And the band comp schedule for next fall is posted! And I think we are adding a day onto our HHN trip (so addicting!). Need to call tomorrow and add a night. And then figure out flights-not sure if I should book now or wait until Frontier schedule comes out-even though we will need to drive a couple hours...
> 
> Warmed up enough to melt most ice-that then pooled in areas-the hens area is nothing but plane of ice-I have straw down for them and that is the only thing that has enough traction to keep me from slipping. The girls weren't happy with the conditions today so stayed in coop most of day.
> 
> Snacking for dinner. Will cook tomorrow, but gotta eat the leftovers!



Glad to hear you have an extra night planned for HHN.....yep, it is addicting!!!! 

I`m a people person, but there are some days it can get too much...….we were invited to a lunch today, but being honest the couple who are hosting....he is ok, but she is dull beyond belief and I cant be bothered making small talk with her as she has no spark whatsoever.....everyone says she gives one word answers all the time....she resents her husband having business clients over I think....but she doesn't seem to have any friends.....we have tried!!!!! No more......I`m a bit of both really....I like my own company but do like people around me.....especially ones with personality and sparkle!!!! 

Hope the kiddo is better now!!! 



Sue M said:


> Monykalyn yay for adding vacay day!  Always better than the alternative. Hope the girls are happier tomorrow. Careful with the ice!  I fell the other day on my driveway on an icy spot. Fortunately only thing hurt was my pride!



lol.....our pride tends to be the thing that hurts the most when that happens!!! Although I do have a lot of padding ....so pride does hurt more!!  



Tygerlilly said:


> Wedding is November 2nd and honeymoon is probably the 8-13? Maybe? I have the room reserved for those dates, but we may move it around once AP rates drop. Cant wait to see the Potter areas.



Good luck with the AP dates......lovely to be planning a wedding...….



Sunday again...…..

Put diced steak in slow cooker overnight......the aroma was beautiful this morning....letting it go cold then reheat later in a puff pastry pie......a bit unhealthy, but lush!!!! 

Nice enough day...….been out grocery shopping and it`s breezy but not freezing....

19 sleeps till overnight at airport...….


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _I’m leaving the light on in case charade can’t sleep and comes back to post
> 
> Would not want her to trip in the dark here_



That made me think of this old Far Side cartoon.







Sue M said:


> Charade, I’ll have to look that one up! I’ve seen the Millennial job interview! That was pretty funny. I’ve never heard of prom proposals. Guess it’s not a thing here.


Here it is. 





The “prom-posals” have become very popular here. Some can really be over the top. One of my friends told me that a girl turned her son down for a homecoming dance because he “didn’t ask correctly”. She told him that the girl was too high maintenance and he dodged a bullet.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I confess that I did eat more than a few of my m & m's last night...hard to resist an open container of goodness.



I hear you!! But how many calories in a few M&M's ???  no worries!!



macraven said:


> We need an ark



Eek!! Hope that rain goes away!!



tink1957 said:


> I hate it when real life interferes with my darkside addiction.





Sue M said:


> I’d rather spend the $$$$ on something more fun! Like my vacay!



I'm with you guys!! We've put off some home improvements in favor of vacations!! But roofs and furnaces aren't negotiable!!



Lynne G said:


> Hope all are doing well. Nasty cough and sore throat still. And since I have been asleep for two days, why I am up at this hour? Ugh. Trying to at least try rest some more. Have not eaten for 2 days either, so may sneak down and make some tea. Hydrate. I have tried, went back to sleep after drinking some water.



Sending healing wishes your way!!!



schumigirl said:


> My nephew is in Orlando right now and enjoyed Mardi Gras last night.



Yay! We watched the parade last night!! Very crowded because of the concert- but so fun!!



ckmiles said:


> But Im feeling much more like myself and wanted to stop in and 'see' everyone.




Glad to see you!!!




macraven said:


> I’m sure a few days from now, I’ll be
> pain free



Yay!!



macraven said:


> _I’m better at herding cats than jumping over them_



 Cat hurdles- the new Olympic sport!



Monykalyn said:


> Warmed up enough to melt most ice-that then pooled in areas-the hens area is nothing but plane of ice-I have straw down for them and that is the only thing that has enough traction to keep me from slipping. The girls weren't happy with the conditions today so stayed in coop most of day.



Aww! Poor little girls!! Spring- where are you???!!!

Having a wonderful time!!! Kyle& Erin arrives Friday.  Erin's family arrived yesterday!! Having a blast with our future in-laws!!! It's sunny and 86 today!!!  Thank you Mother Nature- we needed a quick break from reality!!


----------



## pattyw

Here's some pictures!

Isn't this the best sight??




Soaking in some Vitamin D!! 




Actually- the BEST sight!! So missed Kyle and Erin!!

 


We all had fun at Pat O'Brian's night!! So happy to have my whole family together!! The dueling pianos- so fun!!




This one's for Schumi!! We're doing a split stay- HRH and Sapphire Falls!! Here's the view from our room!!



Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Love the Sapphire one Patty....and nice family pictures.....have to agree, family time is so precious!!!


----------



## bobbie68

for all the birthday wishes!!! I ended up feeling a little better. My dad came up to visit and I had just bought a small cake. Yesterday I was out from morning to early evening then family came by to visit me. Overall it was a quiet birthday, which is how I like it these days. 

Our weather has been fairly warm for this time of year and getting excited for Spring. Today the teens work different shifts and I am hoping to go visit an old friend. Everyone is off here tomorrow and then the teens are off Tuesday as well for a short winter break. 

I have to watch the Avengers again from start to finish to get ready for the next one. I kind of forgot some of the last one.

Thanks for the feel better wishes. It took a couple of days but is much better. It is still lurking a bit. I know mine are related to fatigue so the more rest the better!!

Mac I am sorry to hear about your foot! I hope you feel better soon

Charade Congrats for B on the prom. I am sure she will have a great time! Liv and I have to start shopping for a dress soon. We have a really nice second hand store just  for dresses so I may check it out first. 

Lynne sorry your still not feeling up to par and I hope you do soon! It is never easy being sick especially when you have the kids around.

Schumi Your dinner sounds amazing as usual. I hear you about being around people you want to be. I don't go around people because I have to only when I want to. I guess that is one of good reasons to get older, we can do it our way and be happy on 19 more sleeps for you!!

Monykalyn I hope your DH enjoyed the band. It's funny I was talking to a friend this week about Liv having trouble with starting friendships and mentioned how it was tough for me when I was younger because we moved every year. She was stunned because the way I am now with people she said she could never see me not being an extrovert. I guess that was her way of subtly telling me I talk to much I think it is great when someone can do what makes them happy and comfortable and that is all that matters. I was thinking about the hens with the ice and can picture one of my cats trying to walk on it  An added night for HHN sounds great

CKmiles glad to see you post again! Totally understand what you are saying. That is the great thing about the friendships on this thread, everyone understands and you always have a place to go. I hope things continue to get better for you

Tygerlilly that is a nice time of year to get married and have a honeymoon. What a great trip you will be planning.

Tink sorry to hear about the roof and the vacation plans. We have the same thing  going on we need to do work on the house to get it ready but I am having trouble giving up the trips. It is really the one thing to look forward too. I hope you can get a good price and maybe have some left over for a small trip

Keisha I hope you enjoyed the shower. I remember a few times after procedures not showering and it is the worse. 

Patty I love the pics Glad you are having some nice needed family time and you can't ask for a better place. Enjoy that vitamin D

Sue I am getting a fast and hard lesson about college tuition and finances. This is our first one so it is an eye opener. We are trying to figure out the best scenario with the cheapest debt for everyone. We are looking at our state college and a community college for now. There is an on line school that is reasonable to for Liv to start. I hope your temps  keeps climbing!!

 Robo and to all the other friends I have missed. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, yeah, little one is round 2, so shocking costs are getting more used to.  Older one is at our local community college, so his costs are decent.  The state funded university that little one most likely is saying yes to, we just got the 2 semester bill, oh my.  Good think we have socked away for this very day.  And she wants med school too.  We will deal with that when need.  Belated birthday wishes.  Glad you had a good one.  I am sorry, am late. This flu or cold or infection has left me so tired, all I do is rest.  I think I feel better, but then as I walk around, headache starts and feel  better only after laying down again.  And my appetite has not been the best either.  

Thinking some peanut butter and banana for lunch, to give me some protein and some potassium.  Had some eggs and bacon for breakfast, but could not eat much.

Patty, enjoying seeing those pictures.  Very happy your weather is perfect and perfect family time.  

With that, need to rest some more.  Ugh


----------



## Tygerlilly

Weekends here mean working for me. I work midnights on Saturday, Sunday, and Mondays, 12 hour shifts. Threw some chicken strips and tots in the air fryer for lunch for a super fast and easy meal before I go sleep for a bit.

Waiting super impatiently for my tax refund to deposit so I can finalize a few things.

And a surprise to hear coming from my other half, he randomly said he wants to take the girls back to Orlando next spring, so now I get to plan a fun 11 days in Orlando doing Disney, Universal, and Sea World!


----------



## Lynne G

Always awesome to look forward to a family trip, Tygerlily.  Lovely time of year for your wedding.  My oldest was born November 4.


----------



## pattyw

Bobbie- college tuition years are scary!! My boys went to the local state university so their tuition didn’t break the bank. Now Kyles med school Bills- 

Lynne- hope you’re resting and the family is pampering you!

Tiger lily- night shifts are hard!! Joe worked shift work for many years and it’s hard! Yay on a spring Orlando trip next year!

Beauty of a day here! Heading back to the Studios later with the gang for some rides and the kids want to see the concert tonight. 

Have a great afternoon all!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Lynne G said:


> Always awesome to look forward to a family trip, Tygerlily.  Lovely time of year for your wedding.  My oldest was born November 4.



Ha! November 4th is my oldest birthday also!


----------



## macraven

Tygerlilly said:


> Ha! November 4th is my oldest birthday also!




Hooray!
Birthday twinkies


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.....glad you’re doing better.....migraines are horrible!! 

Lynne, hope you feel much better tomorrow too....I think tomorrow is a holiday for you guys......gives you another day to rest up.......

Tygerlilly.......congrats on the spring trip next year!!! Happy planning for that one........



So, almost bedtime here.......absolutely planning an early night......although today we did get a reservation for The Palm in March and arranged a meet up with J’aime Paris......does that make me a planner now......

No plans tomorrow as yet.......weather is to be quite decent again.....

Enjoy rest of your Sunday


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 

Happy belated birthday bobbie68




tink1957 said:


> I have put it off way too long and now have a tarp over the entire roof so I have to spend megabucks asap.



Tink sorry to hear about the roof....... not fun when real life issues cut into vacation plans 



Lynne G said:


> Nasty cough and sore throat still. And since I have been asleep for two days, why I am up at this hour? Ugh. Trying to at least try rest some more. Have not eaten for 2 days either, so may sneak down and make some tea. Hydrate. I have tried, went back to sleep after drinking some water.



Lynne sending more mummy dust your way....hope you feel better soon 



ckmiles said:


> Anyway- I've thought of all of you often (and maybe even lurked a little, OK alot). I've been too ashamed to post for a long time. But Im feeling much more like myself and wanted to stop in and 'see' everyone.



So glad to see you back ckmiles............and great to hear your feeling better....you are part of the Sans family and we are happy you are back 




macraven said:


> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places







schumigirl said:


> we need a laying like a beached whale on a sofa smilie.......that’s about us right now......one on each one sprawled out!



I have a Pizza and garlic knot pregnancy.......after dinner tonight............I’am in a carbohydrate induced stupor.....LOL



Charade67 said:


> I got a little more information about the boy that B is going to the prom with. He’s not one of the kids that she grew up with. He’s only been at her school since 2017. They had a couple of classes together last year. I finally saw some pictures tonight. He’s kind of cute.



Congratulations to B on her upcoming prom

Welcome to the Sans family Tigerlilly 

Monyk sending get well wishes for your daughter.

Keisha......yeah......for the shower......hope you heal up soon 

Pattyw.....so nice to see you and your family enjoying some Florida sunshine and fun at Universal.....the hurricane drink looks good.


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac ...sorry to hear about your poor foot  hope you heal quickly.

Anyone watching TWD tonight?  I'm rewatching last week's episode now.

Hope everyone has a good night


----------



## Robo56

To all Sans family and fellow Astronomy folk....a supermoon is going to occur on Tuesday night......it will be the biggest full moon of the year......Looking forward to a lovely clear night to see it....actually it will be hard not to see if unobstructed by significant cloud cover.


----------



## macraven

_Yup I have it on now
Hope tonight’s episode is good 

Did read some spoilers earlier this week and have high hopes ..._


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> To all fellow Astronomy folk....a supermoon is going to occur on Tuesday night......it will be the biggest full moon of the year......Looking forward to a lovely clear night to see it....actually it will be hard not to see if unobstructed by significant cloud cover.
> 
> View attachment 383072



_Thanks for the heads up

Made a note to myself to check it out


Hope we don’t get rain Tuesday night_


----------



## Robo56

Enjoy your walking dead this evening Mac and Tink.


----------



## macraven

_I liked tonight’s episode of WD_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> To all Sans family and fellow Astronomy folk....a supermoon is going to occur on Tuesday night......it will be the biggest full moon of the year......Looking forward to a lovely clear night to see it....actually it will be hard not to see if unobstructed by significant cloud cover.
> 
> View attachment 383072




Yep, hoping it’s clear over here too........our telescope will be poised and in position.......looks like no cloud over here so fingers crossed........it’ll be an impressive one!! 





macraven said:


> _I liked tonight’s episode of WD_



Glad you enjoyed it.........wish I still liked it, Tom watches it mostly on FF and sees an episode in around 5 minutes. But think he’s about to give up on it......



Monday again.........


----------



## Sue M

Schumi dinner sounds good, as usual!

Charade, hilarious video!

Pattyw great photos, getting me excited about our trip!  

Bobbie glad you are feeling better. I’m glad my tuition days are coming to an end!  My daughter has done it in bits. She took a 2 yr diploma programme in Youth Justice then worked a few years as a youth worker to see what direction she wanted to go, then she went back for Bachelors of Social Work and was accepted as 3rd yr student.  Now she’ll probably work another couple of years before Masters programme. But I told her I’d pay for the Bachelors, she can pay for Masters!  

Lynne hang in there!  Your body is telling you it needs rest!  Good thing tomorrow is a holiday for you. It is here too, we have Family Day!  I’m going with oldest dd to the mall, she wants to look at shoes. 

Tygerlilly fun getting to plan trip for next spring too!

Tink, yes!  Watched and now watching the later Talking Dead. Can’t sleep!  It’s 12:48 now. Quite an interesting season. 

Robo another super moon?  Didn’t we have one not long Ago?  I don’t think we’ll see it.  Supposed to get more snow Tues. 

Mac I likes tonight’s episode too. Getting very interesting. 

Schumi I can’t see Tom giving up on it, this season is really good!  You should try watching again, you may start enjoying it. 


Slow Sunday for me!  Went to church and afterwards there was the annual vestry meeting. Came home and had afternoon nap!  I should have gone out for a walk while the sun was shining!  But nap won.  Which is probably the reason I can’t sleep now!  
The morning was cold and icy, but by mid day it was warming up and sunshine!  Tomorrow my daughter is off work due to Family Day holiday so we’re going shoe shopping

Hope everyone had a nice Sunday!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi dinner sounds good, as usual!
> 
> Charade, hilarious video!
> 
> Pattyw great photos, getting me excited about our trip!
> 
> Bobbie glad you are feeling better. I’m glad my tuition days are coming to an end!  My daughter has done it in bits. She took a 2 yr diploma programme in Youth Justice then worked a few years as a youth worker to see what direction she wanted to go, then she went back for Bachelors of Social Work and was accepted as 3rd yr student.  Now she’ll probably work another couple of years before Masters programme. But I told her I’d pay for the Bachelors, she can pay for Masters!
> 
> Lynne hang in there!  Your body is telling you it needs rest!  Good thing tomorrow is a holiday for you. It is here too, we have Family Day!  I’m going with oldest dd to the mall, she wants to look at shoes.
> 
> Tygerlilly fun getting to plan trip for next spring too!
> 
> Tink, yes!  Watched and now watching the later Talking Dead. Can’t sleep!  It’s 12:48 now. Quite an interesting season.
> 
> Robo another super moon?  Didn’t we have one not long Ago?  I don’t think we’ll see it.  Supposed to get more snow Tues.
> 
> Mac I likes tonight’s episode too. Getting very interesting.
> 
> Schumi I can’t see Tom giving up on it, this season is really good!  You should try watching again, you may start enjoying it.
> 
> 
> Slow Sunday for me!  Went to church and afterwards there was the annual vestry meeting. Came home and had afternoon nap!  I should have gone out for a walk while the sun was shining!  But nap won.  Which is probably the reason I can’t sleep now!
> The morning was cold and icy, but by mid day it was warming up and sunshine!  Tomorrow my daughter is off work due to Family Day holiday so we’re going shoe shopping
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Sunday!



Sounds a nice way to spend a day Sue.....I love a nap.....and enjoy your shoe shopping today!!! 

I watched some of the WD last week and was lost...so many new people......people walking with dead skins on them.....I thought that was dangerous to them at one point.....didn't something happen to Gabriel??? 

Nope, I`m out...….Tom will watch last nights episode you saw tonight.....but I think he`s already checked out.....have to say I`m harsh with tv shows once they lose my interest......Judith is more than a little annoying so that reason alone is enough for me...…



It is breezy as heck this morning...….so, decided not to go out.....

And we need to stay in tomorrow as we have more than a few workmen coming with quotes for different things......we want new outside lights all around the property, so the sparky is coming mid morning, guy coming in the afternoon to quote for a new alarm system.....the one we have just needs a few tweaks but we like the perimeter protection system where if someone even bashes the window it goes off, so we`ll keep that style of alarm system.....saves waiting till they`re in....but it`s a few years old now.…….everyone says we really don't need one in this area, but better to be safe than sorry...….and we have a guy about putting up new gates at the end of our drive...….he`s calling in the morning to let us know when he`ll be here.....

So, will keep me out of mischief tomorrow.....

So far today.....cleared out some drawers and 2 bedroom closets and found some more old clothes for the charity store...…Yes, I had more than a few when did I ever wear that moments!!!! 

Tom looked thrilled I had cleared a space till he realised I had more room for new clothes...….











​

Gotta love a closet clearout…………...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that is what little one said, more closet room, more stuff.  Sounds busy enough Schumi.

Sue, brr.  All I have to say.  Hope you warm up too, soon.

Little one finally picked out a nice, cheap desk to replace the very beaten up one she had.  She even put it together herself.  Me, in bed all day.  Upset tummy did not help.  

Thankfully today is a holiday.  I am hoping to go to work tomorrow.  I may just need another sick day though. And ooh, another nice moon on Tuesday.  Thanks for the heads up Robo.  But pretty sure no moon to see here.  

I think we will have lots of cloud cover, as more than a few inches of snow coming on Wednesday before icing up, then raining.  Seems to be a pattern for us, cold days, then snow, as a day that starts cold with snow, stays around freezing all day, with ice and freezing rain, then temps rise above freezing as the night enfolds.  Then we will see 50’s and more rain to end the week.  

Time for a shower.  Here is hoping I feel better without having to lay down. 

Later homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Coffee in hand 

 

 


Lynne glad to hear your up and moving. Hope today is a better day for you.

 

One for Mac

 



Sue M said:


> Robo another super moon? Didn’t we have one not long Ago? I don’t think we’ll see it. Supposed to get more snow Tues.



Yes, that was the Wolf blood red moon eclipse that was a few weeks ago. This is a supermoon. The moon will be the biggest brightest moon of the year as it will be about 17,000 miles closer to the earth. The moon was full last night, tonight and will be it’s biggest as it crests the horizon Tuesday.




schumigirl said:


> the one we have just needs a few tweaks but we like the perimeter protection system where if someone even bashes the window it goes off, so we`ll keep that style of alarm system.....saves waiting till they`re in....but it`s a few years old now.…….everyone says we really don't need one in this area, but better to be safe than sorry...….



Your right it is better to be safe then sorry. So sad that we live in a time when we have to have all that.....we just went through adding security cameras to both homes. We already have alarm systems in place.


----------



## schumigirl

Funny you posted that Robo....Alarm company asked if we wanted them to cost up with security cameras and we said we weren’t sure......really don’t think we need them.....but wonder if we should just get a few......we are quite remote here, and too remote for burglars usually......lol......still, wouldn’t be without an alarm ever.......peace of mind, especially when Tom used to work away when we were in the other house......burglaries were never a problem their either but again, peace of mind.......

Going to think about cameras now.......


Full Snow Moon and only totally full moon in February is on the 19th.......it looks totally full other nights but it’s only ever one night it’s technically full, not usually detectable by human eye, but you can see the slight difference through a telescope, a good one.............yep, I’m a geek.... Looking forward to seeing this one........



Feel a bit redundant this afternoon........no housework, cleaned out bedroom closets and drawers, although I suppose I could do the other ones........dinner is prepared and in the AGA.........

Did think of going out a walk, but it’s blowing a hoolie outside........so, sitting in garden room enjoying the sunshine roaming through the Internet........Tom is though in another room watching something or other probably sci fi.....

Did enjoy looking through some older pictures from our early trips earlier........where do those years go........


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.....quiet in here today........

Glad to know everyone is busy and hopefully having fun.........

Early night for us tonight here.......everyone is tired!


----------



## macraven

_Some holidays everyone is posting here 
Maybe many went shopping for the sales today?

I keep thinking it is really a Sunday when there is a day with no mail service during the week......duh


My day went fast but I got nothing done today 

If i don’t have a daily “to do”list, I waste my time until it is close to our dinner hour

Since I forgot to go to the grocery store, we’ll grab something out 
Crisis solved for Mr Mac_


----------



## Lynne G

Never thought I could sleep so much in my life.  Pamper?  Not really.  Kids and DH do their own thing, and let me sleep.  Though DH has no issue waking me up to ask.  What?  Like I know what has been happening these last 4 days.  Good thing is, little one did grocery shop for me, so have food to eat, just need my appetite back.  After breakfast, fell back asleep, then had some lunch around 3.  Now just resting some more.  Kids are going to a concert tonight, so quiet night.  Surprised it is on a Monday night.  They have their tickets and train tickets ready, so they are ready.  Good thing, overcast night, but dry and above freezing.  Concert is inside though.  

Hope all are enjoying a holiday Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy you enjoy your meal out Mac........nice thing to do on a holiday........I kinda wasted a bit of the day too.....but it’s nice........hope the foot is improving........

Lynne, glad you’re doing better......hope the appetite comes back.....and yes, sleep is a miracle worker when we’re poorly.......


----------



## macraven

_Yea me too
I’m in a rush to have the pain go away
I’m ok in the walking boot but when I take it off in the evening, owie time

I’m at day three now and know I’ll be much better by the weekend 

Mr Mac does a much better job cleaning the house than I do

That is what I tell him and it makes him eager to clean every day
Lol

_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......Tom is a real whizz with the vacuum, especially since we got this new cordless one......no stopping him! And it makes a fabulous job of what carpets we have......I know what you mean bait wanting the pain to go quickly......make sure you take some pain relief and rest it........




Although did give my husband into trouble today......he cleared out the kitchen cabinet I keep most of my spices and dried stuff in.......I was looking for the pot of saffron tonight.........he said he put it out in the trash as there was only a few little sorry strands left!!! 

I actually could speak and just stared at him in wonderment...........told him he needs a hobby.....time to go help the gardener........cold or not outside!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Nothing interesting going on here today. The most exciting thing I did today was getting the oil changed in my car. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am getting a fast and hard lesson about college tuition and finances. This is our first one so it is an eye opener.


 I’m in sticker shock and B gets free tuition. We want her to live on campus to get the full college experience. She also needs the independence. I am surprised at how much room and board cost.



Tygerlilly said:


> And a surprise to hear coming from my other half, he randomly said he wants to take the girls back to Orlando next spring, so now I get to plan a fun 11 days in Orlando doing Disney, Universal, and Sea World!


 He’s a keeper.




Robo56 said:


> To all Sans family and fellow Astronomy folk....a supermoon is going to occur on Tuesday night......it will be the biggest full moon of the year......Looking forward to a lovely clear night to see it....actually it will be hard not to see if unobstructed by significant cloud cover.


 I would love to be able to see this, but I think it will be too cloudy here. We are expecting bad weather Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. 



Sue M said:


> Slow Sunday for me! Went to church and afterwards there was the annual vestry meeting. Came home and had afternoon nap! I should have gone out for a walk while the sun was shining! But nap won. Which is probably the reason I can’t sleep now!


 This is me. I take a nice nap on Sunday afternoons and then can’t sell come bedtime. 



Lynne G said:


> Thankfully today is a holiday. I am hoping to go to work tomorrow. I may just need another sick day though. And ooh, another nice moon on Tuesday. Thanks for the heads up Robo. But pretty sure no moon to see here.
> 
> I think we will have lots of cloud cover, as more than a few inches of snow coming on Wednesday before icing up, then raining. Seems to be a pattern for us, cold days, then snow, as a day that starts cold with snow, stays around freezing all day, with ice and freezing rain, then temps rise above freezing as the night enfolds. Then we will see 50’s and more rain to end the week.


 No holiday for me. I think we are going to be getting the same weather pattern that you are. Hope you are feeling well enough to return to work tomorrow.

Almost time to take B to dance class then need to start thinking about supper.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi 

If you put something fun in his shed like a tv, he won’t help clean out your spice cabinet _


----------



## macraven

_Charade 

We are due a heavy rain and won’t get the red moon view either

Hope Robo takes pictures of it and shares with us_


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, checking in, shaken not stirred. I may do a countdown ticker for removal day.  First time i’ve Had issues with them.  Not crazy with how hand is healing.  One of my DS made mistake of saying the elderly heal slower.  I chalked it up to fact he’s a dude, talks before he thinks, and let him continue to keep breathing

.





schumigirl said:


> Enjoy that shower Keisha........it’ll feel marvellous!!! No hurricanes here tonight.......we decided to have wine......
> 
> 
> Sue, enjoy the curry......mine has been simmering all day in the AGA........the aroma is marvellous!! I think I might have added a lot of chilli as Tom wandered through and when he came back through this side of the house, he said he had the chilli cough when he walked into the kitchen!!! Oops.......love it though!
> 
> Shame your weather still sucks.......when does it begin to pick up? I’ve managed to get 3 loads washed, dried, ironed where necessary and put past.....love when laundry gets done like that........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew is in Orlando right now and enjoyed Mardi Gras last night.......said it was really good!! This is their first time at MG at Universal.......they’re staying at Portofino for a week before heading back to Gaylord Palms.....think that’s their favourite hotel......he sent me some beautiful pictures of the floats and some are incredibly impressive this year!!! His photographs are excellent........
> 
> And they had the Bayou Boil.....said it was beautiful........And they bought one of the tasting lanyards on offer this year....said it was worth the cost.......think we might do that Bayou Boil........
> 
> Off to check on my curry........I did try to make naan breads.......didn’t work out. So, will make rice and we have some shop bought poppadoms with three different pickles............



Dreaming of a bubble bath, will file it under ‘you can’t always get what you want

Gaylord palms on my bucket list for a few days, pref the Florida bayou building.  Just hate to switch hotels 3 X in one trip.

The moon is supposed to be at it’s peak here @ 4:40 pm.  I’m on the road still at that time in the morning.  I do enjoy the drive into town during the regular full moons, especial the ‘harvest’ one this year.  My route affords me a great view out front windshield most of the drive.   Why am I thinking there will likely be more than a few idiots with their heads hanging out the car window.  Futilely,  trying to get a look while they are driving the opposite direction? Eek



macraven said:


> _I hope to read all in the thread and catch up today
> 
> Had an incident happen Thursday afternoon and thought I could deal with it
> Unable to sleep last night so up at 5:30 and off for emergency care
> 
> Broke bones in the foot for the second time but these breaks were in other places
> 
> 3 weeks with the walking boot and all should be good again
> I’m sure a few days  from now, I’ll be
> pain free
> I’ve been down this road before
> Lol
> _



Long & winding road it seems, yikes.  Were you able to at least recycle the old boot? .

 stay off it for at least a few days, get some chocolates and settle in to binge watch law & order



Lynne G said:


> Ack, MonyK, weather and sick kid.
> 
> Still not feeling as good as I should be.  Did eat some for lunch, so slowly getting my appetite back.  Most food and their smell, just made me feel icky. If I cannot clear my lungs and take the soreness out of my throat in a few more days, will call the doctor.  Do not think it is a flu strain, but a very nasty chest and head cold.
> 
> Went dress shopping, with apparently twenty million other senior girls that had the same idea, so was a grab for dresses and walk to other side of store to try on.  Left with nothing.  But I think she was happy to see dresses had not seen before.  Still eyeing those red soled shoes.  Um, not any time soon.
> 
> Ckmiles, so glad to see ya post, and very sorry to hear of all.  Do not feel bad in the least for not posting until you could.
> 
> Mac, oh no.  Hope your foot gets better quick.  No more jumping over those cats.  LOL
> 
> 
> Resting now.  Was a very sun filled day so far, though almost take your breath away cold.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday night all.



Please tell me HS girls aren’t wearing ‘real’ louboutins.  eBay probably has plenty of knockoffs.

I had my choice of dog sitting or heading to Phillie on Thursday for GD gymnastic competition.  Even though I’m allergic to their pet, just can’t bring myself to sitting 8+ hours each way on a stinky, old train.



Monykalyn said:


> Charade-we just rewatched Infinity Wars-I've only seen it once in theaters. It's so sad to me. Looking forward to Part 2 and Captain Marvel. Think we may go see the new Into the spiderverse tomorrow. Also rewatched Incredibles 2. Black Panther is my favorite one so far - an apparently my son's: we were comparing how often we'd rewatched-that is his go-to movie when he is 'bored'.
> 
> So lazy day- took a nap this afternoon-then up and bored and decided to clean the house, start laundry and change sheets on beds (well mine anyway). will get rest of laundry done tomorrow. DH went out tonight to see one of our favorite tribute bands (Paul simon). I am staying in as I am don't want to "people" right now-will have my fill next weekend. Not an introvert, but definitely not the extrovert that hubs is-he could have a party around him all the time and be content.
> 
> And the band comp schedule for next fall is posted! And I think we are adding a day onto our HHN trip (so addicting!). Need to call tomorrow and add a night. And then figure out flights-not sure if I should book now or wait until Frontier schedule comes out-even though we will need to drive a couple hours...
> 
> Warmed up enough to melt most ice-that then pooled in areas-the hens area is nothing but plane of ice-I have straw down for them and that is the only thing that has enough traction to keep me from slipping. The girls weren't happy with the conditions today so stayed in coop most of day.
> 
> Snacking for dinner. Will cook tomorrow, but gotta eat the leftovers!



I was ridiculously angry after viewing IW the first time.  Recently, it popped up on netflix, cannot believe I still was upset at ending.  They better clean up the mess they made!  Not feeling Capt Marvel, hope to be surprised. Missed BP @ the theaters too.  Curious to see what all the fuss is about.



macraven said:


> _I’m leaving the light on in case charade can’t sleep and comes back to post
> 
> Would not want her to trip in the dark here_



Totally OT but your post reminded me of the old “are you afraid of the dark” show...

Just heard that goosebumps series is getting revamped with the old series getting an encore showing.

I remember being thrilled when the scholastic books came out.  Didn’t have to bop my DS over the head to do their required reading for school . Passed on the box-fulls I saved to GD to read.  They pass for classics in my house 



Lynne G said:


> Bobbie, yeah, little one is round 2, so shocking costs are getting more used to.  Older one is at our local community college, so his costs are decent.  The state funded university that little one most likely is saying yes to, we just got the 2 semester bill, oh my.  Good think we have socked away for this very day.  And she wants med school too.  We will deal with that when need.  Belated birthday wishes.  Glad you had a good one.  I am sorry, am late. This flu or cold or infection has left me so tired, all I do is rest.  I think I feel better, but then as I walk around, headache starts and feel  better only after laying down again.  And my appetite has not been the best either.
> 
> Thinking some peanut butter and banana for lunch, to give me some protein and some potassium.  Had some eggs and bacon for breakfast, but could not eat much.
> 
> Patty, enjoying seeing those pictures.  Very happy your weather is perfect and perfect family time.
> 
> With that, need to rest some more.  Ugh



What bothered me re university costs was that in many instances the room (not even factoring in the board/meal plan) in the fancier dorms was more than tuition.  I insisted jr bunk his first 2 years in the honor college he attended within the university’s private dorm.  Let’s just saw it was an, ahem, historical building .  I.E. cheapest on campus.  He did get an apartment the last two years with his buds, a whole ‘nuther story there haha.



macraven said:


> _Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Made a note to myself to check it out
> 
> 
> Hope we don’t get rain Tuesday night_



We could send snow 

Supposed to work it’s way up to us by mid am Wednesday.



macraven said:


> _I liked tonight’s episode of WD_



Well written & acted!



Lynne G said:


> Yep, that is what little one said, more closet room, more stuff.  Sounds busy enough Schumi.
> 
> Sue, brr.  All I have to say.  Hope you warm up too, soon.
> 
> Little one finally picked out a nice, cheap desk to replace the very beaten up one she had.  She even put it together herself.  Me, in bed all day.  Upset tummy did not help.
> 
> Thankfully today is a holiday.  I am hoping to go to work tomorrow.  I may just need another sick day though. And ooh, another nice moon on Tuesday.  Thanks for the heads up Robo.  But pretty sure no moon to see here.
> 
> I think we will have lots of cloud cover, as more than a few inches of snow coming on Wednesday before icing up, then raining.  Seems to be a pattern for us, cold days, then snow, as a day that starts cold with snow, stays around freezing all day, with ice and freezing rain, then temps rise above freezing as the night enfolds.  Then we will see 50’s and more rain to end the week.
> 
> Time for a shower.  Here is hoping I feel better without having to lay down.
> 
> Later homies.



Isn’t it great to Have the bursts of warm weather to melt the white stuff?



Lynne G said:


> Never thought I could sleep so much in my life.  Pamper?  Not really.  Kids and DH do their own thing, and let me sleep.  Though DH has no issue waking me up to ask.  What?  Like I know what has been happening these last 4 days.  Good thing is, little one did grocery shop for me, so have food to eat, just need my appetite back.  After breakfast, fell back asleep, then had some lunch around 3.  Now just resting some more.  Kids are going to a concert tonight, so quiet night.  Surprised it is on a Monday night.  They have their tickets and train tickets ready, so they are ready.  Good thing, overcast night, but dry and above freezing.  Concert is inside though.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying a holiday Monday.



Family probably hoping you don’t breath on them.  A long bout of the sickies for you, hope it breaks soon



macraven said:


> _Yea me too
> I’m in a rush to have the pain go away
> I’m ok in the walking boot but when I take it off in the evening, owie time
> 
> I’m at day three now and know I’ll be much better by the weekend
> 
> Mr Mac does a much better job cleaning the house than I do
> 
> That is what I tell him and it makes him eager to clean every day
> Lol
> _



They say it takes a good 5 - 7 days for the pain to subside.  Hoping you have some better living thru chemistry.

Are you supposed to take it off at night?  Thought only when showering. Surprised they didn’t give u a night splint to use but what do i know.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh listening to training on one companies assisted living's. thinking I may drop them. They haven't really updated how long consults take -like I take 1/2 of the time since they switched to electronic charting-you'd think they'd be pleased at less billing...especially with 24 residents-it doesn't take me 4 hours anymore. More like 2-2.5. And I guess some consultants weren't using all the forms available in the Echart and were still writing stuff out-well yeah-cut my time in half by utilizing the eforms!

Went to see Into the Spiderverse last night, pretty good movie. boy got himself grounded for being disrespectful, has to earn his electronics back. Came home today to list of chores done though. Back to school tomorrow for everyone. 
We are probably going to get snow her tomorrow night too.


schumigirl said:


> saffron tonight.........he said he put it out in the trash as there was only a few little sorry strands left!!!


  Yeah hubs knows to not mess with my spices, especially after messing with my bookshelves a few months ago.



keishashadow said:


> One of my DS made mistake of saying the elderly heal slower. I chalked it up to fact he’s a dude, talks before he thinks, and let him continue to keep breathing


 Yes boys often have no filter. 

Hey rest of peeps!! Hope that which is ailing you heals quick!


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

Law and Order early season on tonight 

The cats and I are in bed watching it

Checking the dis during commercials 



Pain pills are my new best friend _


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, yep, real, and yes, there are some very very well to do kids that you too would be shocked at what is worn at school.  Umm, no way are we the jones nor want to be one.  Have to remind her of that sometimes.  Though I will say, when shopping at the discount stores, little one is very good at spying a label, that depending on that price, may be a great buy I am willing to do. 

Feeling much better, thankfully.  Never want to feel like that again.  I like being able to come and go as I please.  Being inside, in bed, for almost 5 whole days, really made me wish for normal.  

Just chilling.  Wishing pain free to Mac and Keisha.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne 
Good to read you feel human again


Guess this means you will be back to cooking dinner tomorrow _


----------



## macraven

_Just reread this page of our thread

Missed telling Janet she made the best choice 

Watch the pet wins the coin toss for me
Better to deal with allergy than to have that long train ride 

Can’t believe everyone is sacked out this early.....


Haven’t seen Vicki here tonight 
I hope her tarp on the house is effective 

It’s monsoon week for my part of Georgia 
and she is not that far from me

Been raining for days and Tuesday evening it gets worse _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi
> 
> If you put something fun in his shed like a tv, he won’t help clean out your spice cabinet _



lol......he`s got electricity in there.....so wouldn't be surprised....



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, checking in, shaken not stirred. I may do a countdown ticker for removal day.  First time i’ve Had issues with them.  Not crazy with how hand is healing.  One of my DS made mistake of saying the elderly heal slower.  I chalked it up to fact he’s a dude, talks before he thinks, and let him continue to keep breathing
> 
> .
> 
> Dreaming of a bubble bath, will file it under ‘you can’t always get what you want
> 
> Gaylord palms on my bucket list for a few days, pref the Florida bayou building.  Just hate to switch hotels 3 X in one trip.
> 
> The moon is supposed to be at it’s peak here @ 4:40 pm.  I’m on the road still at that time in the morning.  I do enjoy the drive into town during the regular full moons, especial the ‘harvest’ one this year.  My route affords me a great view out front windshield most of the drive.   Why am I thinking there will likely be more than a few idiots with their heads hanging out the car window.  Futilely,  trying to get a look while they are driving the opposite direction? Eek
> 
> I had my choice of dog sitting or heading to Phillie on Thursday for GD gymnastic competition.  Even though I’m allergic to their pet, just can’t bring myself to sitting 8+ hours each way on a stinky, old train.



Oh no....thought your hand was healing nicely!!! Keep the cream going and keep an eye on it.....of course you know that!!!!! lol...…..

Glad your DS is still breathing...…. boys!!! Although one of my best friends daughter is the most insensitive and totally blunt people I ever met.....she is brutal...…..

Gaylord Palms, we once went for the afternoon......it`s a nice place, but I wasn't blown away by it....don't think I`d stay there. They love it.....

Looking forward to Full Moon tonight......although technically full at 3.53pm today.....it looked amazing when I got up this morning!!! 

Yes, I`d go for pet sitting too...….that's a long train journey!!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Ugh listening to training on one companies assisted living's. thinking I may drop them. They haven't really updated how long consults take -like I take 1/2 of the time since they switched to electronic charting-you'd think they'd be pleased at less billing...especially with 24 residents-it doesn't take me 4 hours anymore. More like 2-2.5. And I guess some consultants weren't using all the forms available in the Echart and were still writing stuff out-well yeah-cut my time in half by utilizing the eforms!
> 
> Went to see Into the Spiderverse last night, pretty good movie. boy got himself grounded for being disrespectful, has to earn his electronics back. Came home today to list of chores done though. Back to school tomorrow for everyone.
> We are probably going to get snow her tomorrow night too.
> Yeah hubs knows to not mess with my spices, especially after messing with my bookshelves a few months ago.
> 
> Yes boys often have no filter.
> 
> Hey rest of peeps!! Hope that which is ailing you heals quick!



lol......oh he knows better than to touch my books!!! I think he thought he was doing a good thing clearing out that cabinet....I had mentioned earlier I chucked one out that was out of date......but it was one!!! Just one...think he imagined all sorts of out of date stuff lurking in there!! 

Oh training courses and listening to someone droning on about stuff I already knew was one of the worst things about my job way back then.....yep, time management is a skill...

Not more snow!!!! We`re all ready for Spring I think...….



Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha, yep, real, and yes, there are some very very well to do kids that you too would be shocked at what is worn at school.  Umm, no way are we the jones nor want to be one.  Have to remind her of that sometimes.  Though I will say, when shopping at the discount stores, little one is very good at spying a label, that depending on that price, may be a great buy I am willing to do.
> 
> Feeling much better, thankfully.  Never want to feel like that again.  I like being able to come and go as I please.  Being inside, in bed, for almost 5 whole days, really made me wish for normal.
> 
> Just chilling.  Wishing pain free to Mac and Keisha.



Glad you`re doing better today Lynne......it really does knock the stuffing out of you doesn't it......yep, normal is good!!! 

Are you back to work today? 




macraven said:


> _Just reread this page of our thread
> 
> Missed telling Janet she made the best choice
> 
> Watch the pet wins the coin toss for me
> Better to deal with allergy than to have that long train ride
> 
> Can’t believe everyone is sacked out this early.....
> 
> 
> Haven’t seen Vicki here tonight
> I hope her tarp on the house is effective
> 
> It’s monsoon week for my part of Georgia
> and she is not that far from me
> 
> Been raining for days and Tuesday evening it gets worse _



Very early night for us last night...….think there was something in the air, even Kyle said he was shattered.....ready for better weather!!! 

Yes, hope Vicki is doing ok...……..



Up extra early this morning......woke up at 5.30 and just couldn't fall over...…..

Electrician will be here just before 8 as he has a job in our village and will pop in here first...….will have breakfast after he has been......might need a cuppa after his estimate lol...……

Have a great Tuesday.....………...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_I’m glad Schumi posted a pic of the blood moon

It won’t be visible here for me due to clouds and heavy rain so glad she shared her pic _


----------



## macraven

_I woke up at 2:00 from a dead sleep 

I hate when that happens

Think one of the cats jumped on my foot_


----------



## Charade67

I just woke up a few minutes ago. It will be at laeast an hour before I can get back to sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m glad Schumi posted a pic of the blood moon
> 
> It won’t be visible here for me due to clouds and heavy rain so glad she shared her pic _



Maybe more like a HHN blood moon picture.......lol.......

We should be able to see it look rather huge once it gets dark.......that’ll be full enough for me....

Think our skies will be clear as heck tonight.....hopefully.......

Hope you get back to sleep soon.....and hope cat didn’t hurt your foot too much!! Ouch.....



Gave in and had breakfast before electrician appears.....I was hungry 

Now I know by 10.30 I’m going to be looking for a snack!!


----------



## macraven

_Never did go back to sleep and still reading along 

I kept a schedule like this when my boys were littles
Damn I hated those years with little sleep 
Lol

Looks like charade conked out as she has not posted again 
She needs to tell me her secret how she can fall back asleep again

Schumi, did  your breakfast include bacon?

You know bacon is the food for all homies.....I’ll do a grocery run soon as we are out of bacon at home

Walmart is  open at this time of the early morning 
Ours is a 24-7 place 

So all the homies come on over to my house for an early breakfast 
Schumi this can be your 10:30 snack!_


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  OOH, I'll take some Mac.  

Yep, back to routine today.  Had to motor through a headache starting, and still have an annoying cough, but at least I am feeling more normal, and yeah, normal is good. I also, started feeling too hot, so no tea today, only cold water.  For once, it's almost too hot in here.  Oh well.  I may take a few hours this afternoon, but maybe not.  Have to see how I feel.






 - yep, super snow moon to be seen today.  Us, nope.  Lots of clouds, but a very cold start. 26 said the car.  

Thought the house felt too cold, checked, some one turned off the heater.  Little one?  Thought it was too warm, and did not know how to turn thermostat down, so turned off.  A lovely 55 was spied this morning, so the heater got turned on.  Set it for 64, and showed how to change the temp.  Here's hoping it's warmer than 55 when I do get home.  

But, while Mac may be doing a Walmart run for bacon, she can stop at the Taco Bell, for lunch.  That's right, taco Tuesday is here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

With that, need some more water, and trying to feel normal.  Later homies.  Hope all had a good night's sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Darn.....missed the 10.30 snack of bacon...…...that's what I get for going shopping!!!! No, no bacon this morning, had toast and marmalade……….

Lynne......hope your day goes well and you get it through it without any aches and pains.....plenty of hot tea and water...…


Although we have sunshine, the wind is cold......just brought my washing in and my hands were like ice.....warmer now...….

Had open shrimp sandwich for lunch.....Tom had a crusty bread roll.....it was lovely, far too many shrimp, but that's never a bad thing!!!! 

Chicken mac n cheese casserole for dinner tonight...…. request from Kyle......so quick and easy to make.....

Time for a cuppa……...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Looks like charade conked out as she has not posted again
> She needs to tell me her secret how she can fall back asleep again



Didn’t get back to sleep until after 5:00. The cat work me up around 7:00. I am going to be useless and grumpy today.
My secret? Just simple exhaustion. Dh can wake up but then go back to sleep within a few minutes. Drives me nuts.


----------



## macraven

_Walmart has lots of bacon

I’m good for at least two weeks
_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I was up at 2 am too and started to post but I fell asleep before I hit the post button 

I was going to say that the tarp is holding up so far.  We'll see when the monsoon comes this week.

Enjoying a lazy day off after working for 6 in a row.   Laundry is the only chore on my list today.

Glad to hear you're doing better Lynne...hope the headache is gone soon.

Carole...your meals always sound so lush.  Not too many sleeps until you're back at your happy place.

Am I too late for bacon mac?  I'll take 3 slices please...hope your foot is better and you can get some sleep.

Time for coffee....have a great day everyone


----------



## Tygerlilly

I must be the odd one who could care less about bacon. I've just never loved it. But tacos I can eat every day!! We had them for lunch yesterday. I'd have to say, it's a tie for favorite foods between Mexican and Sushi. Yum!

DF gets to pick our quick lunch today since his birthday is Thursday (we eat out on payday since I do my shopping and we don't have much time to see each other between work and bed). Friday night my mom will watch the girls so we can go to the good buffet and play slots at our favorite casino.

Apparently my mom wants to take me and the girls shopping next week sometime. Good timing as my 3 year old had a growth spurt and outgrew almost all her 3t clothes. That girl loves her shopping too, so she'll love her day out with grandma.

Now if only it would get a littler warmer than 30°f.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Though DH has no issue waking me up to ask. What? Like I know what has been happening these last 4 days.



That's funny!! Well- Mom DOES know all!!



keishashadow said:


> One of my DS made mistake of saying the elderly heal slower. I chalked it up to fact he’s a dude, talks before he thinks, and let him continue to keep breathing



Cute little darling, huh??!! Hope you're better soon!



Lynne G said:


> Feeling much better, thankfully.







macraven said:


> _I woke up at 2:00 from a dead sleep
> 
> I hate when that happens
> 
> Think one of the cats jumped on my foot_



2 am is prime play time for cats!



Charade67 said:


> Dh can wake up but then go back to sleep within a few minutes. Drives me nuts.



Yep- Joe can fall asleep in minutes! Wish I could do the same!



Tygerlilly said:


> Now if only it would get a littler warmer than 30°f.



I'm with you!!

Hi all!! Back home and back to reality!! Our plane was delayed last night- landed at 1am!!  We left Orlando at 84 degrees- our car (that was icy and snowy) said 6 degrees !! 

But we had a fabulous time!! Spending the weekend with both kids and Erin and her family was so amazing!!  So blessed to have such a great family!!

Happy Taco Tuesday!! No cooking for me!! Taco Bell and bed!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Walmart has lots of bacon
> 
> I’m good for at least two weeks_



Can`t go wrong with that!!! One thing we never usually run out of...….and wine!!!! 




tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I was up at 2 am too and started to post but I fell asleep before I hit the post button
> 
> I was going to say that the tarp is holding up so far.  We'll see when the monsoon comes this week.
> 
> Enjoying a lazy day off after working for 6 in a row.   Laundry is the only chore on my list today.
> 
> Glad to hear you're doing better Lynne...hope the headache is gone soon.
> 
> Carole...your meals always sound so lush.  Not too many sleeps until you're back at your happy place.
> 
> Am I too late for bacon mac?  I'll take 3 slices please...hope your foot is better and you can get some sleep.
> 
> Time for coffee....have a great day everyone




Fingers crossed your tarp holds out Vicki.....no wonder you`re tired working 6 days in a row......hope you`ve taken it easy today......and enjoyed your coffee!!!! 

Yep, not long to go for us…….can`t quite believe it`s so close.....have my nephews wedding next week too, really looking forward to that!!! 




Tygerlilly said:


> I must be the odd one who could care less about bacon. I've just never loved it. But tacos I can eat every day!! We had them for lunch yesterday. I'd have to say, it's a tie for favorite foods between Mexican and Sushi. Yum!
> 
> DF gets to pick our quick lunch today since his birthday is Thursday (we eat out on payday since I do my shopping and we don't have much time to see each other between work and bed). Friday night my mom will watch the girls so we can go to the good buffet and play slots at our favorite casino.
> 
> Apparently my mom wants to take me and the girls shopping next week sometime. Good timing as my 3 year old had a growth spurt and outgrew almost all her 3t clothes. That girl loves her shopping too, so she'll love her day out with grandma.
> 
> Now if only it would get a littler warmer than 30°f.



Not a fan of bacon   I`ve never met anyone who doesn't like bacon......well, except my friends sister...but she is a sanctimonious vegan who dislikes everything that`s fun...….lol...…

Love sushi.....hate Mexican......except nachos...… Nice you have  a shopping trip to look forward to......



pattyw said:


> That's funny!! Well- Mom DOES know all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little darling, huh??!! Hope you're better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 am is prime play time for cats!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- Joe can fall asleep in minutes! Wish I could do the same!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you!!
> 
> Hi all!! Back home and back to reality!! Our plane was delayed last night- landed at 1am!!  We left Orlando at 84 degrees- our car (that was icy and snowy) said 6 degrees !!
> 
> But we had a fabulous time!! Spending the weekend with both kids and Erin and her family was so amazing!!  So blessed to have such a great family!!
> 
> Happy Taco Tuesday!! No cooking for me!! Taco Bell and bed!!




Glad you had such a nice trip Patty......hope your weather gets better soon...…..



Such a quick day today...…...got all our quotes from Alarm, electrician and gates guys...…..think I need a straight rum!!!!!  Love how they all give you their quotes with a smile......lol...….not fun things to spend money on......

With going to wedding next week then away following week, doubt we`ll manage any of them before then, so can get them all done when we get back......our current alarm system will be fine till then.....

Then went to our wholesale Butcher and stocked up the freezers....we have a chest freezer and fridge freezer in garage and fridge freezer in utility room, so we came home with half a cow all sliced and diced and some other stuff...…..we won`t starve now!!!! 

Quiet night ahead...…..having a small coconut rum...….


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> having a small coconut rum..



Sounds wonderful!! Maybe have to add a sip of rum to the taco dinner! Rum goes with everything, right?? 

Sending healing wishes your way, Mac! Stay off that foot and barricade it from the kitties!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks pattyw 

My guess they are doughnuts 
....



........Cookies_


----------



## Tygerlilly

schumigirl said:


> Not a fan of bacon  I`ve never met anyone who doesn't like bacon......well, except my friends sister...but she is a sanctimonious vegan who dislikes everything that`s fun...….lol...…
> 
> Love sushi.....hate Mexican......except nachos...… Nice you have a shopping trip to look forward to......



I don't dislike it, per se. I do like it. I just can't sit there and eat bacon. I do love the occasional blt or bacon and sauteed onions on my sausages.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, little one is already not having school tomorrow.   Saying 3 to 5 inches of snow and ice, then rain at night, as warmer in the evening then the whole day.  33 is the high tomorrow.  

Kids are arguing, ah better be a quiet house tomorrow.  Yeah, right.

Glad to hear got back safe Patty, and yay for such great family time.  Back just in time for more snow.  I like to share, LOL.  Actually, the whole East Coast will be white tomorrow.  

Pasta for dinner.   Now resting.  Glad I can telecommuting.


----------



## Charade67

No school tomorrow for B either. Dh’s university is opening at 12:00. Not sure when the snow total is supposed to be. Last I heard it was 1-2 inches. I think everyone is more concerned about the sleet and rain.


----------



## Robo56

For all the Sans family who said they would have cloud cover this evening, here is the supermoon. Pics are from my iPhone so not great. It’s 77 degrees and a beautiful evening with a gentle breeze from the east.


----------



## tink1957

Nice pics Robo 

All we can see here are dark, cloudy skies.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just got finished with a late supper. Tonight was a throwback to childhood. We had english muffin pizzas. 
Work was odd today. My boss somehow lost a key to the file cabinet that I use. Fortunately she had several spares. She gave me an envelope full of extra keys, many of which are were not labeled. I spent part of the morning trying the keys in all of the  locks in the office. I finally got all of them labeled, but we still haven’t found the missing key.



Tygerlilly said:


> DF gets to pick our quick lunch today since his birthday is Thursday


 Happy early birthday to him.



Tygerlilly said:


> Apparently my mom wants to take me and the girls shopping next week sometime. Good timing as my 3 year old had a growth spurt and outgrew almost all her 3t clothes. That girl loves her shopping too, so she'll love her day out with grandma.


 I really miss the days when B was little and I could shop for her. Now it’s rare to find something that both of us like. 



pattyw said:


> Yep- Joe can fall asleep in minutes! Wish I could do the same!


I tell my husband that he is part cat. The funny thing is his Chinese zodiac is the tiger. 



Robo56 said:


> For all the Sans family who said they would have cloud cover this evening, here is the supermoon. Pics are from my iPhone so not great. It’s 77 degrees and a beautiful evening with a gentle breeze from the east.



Great picture. I haven’t been out yet to see if I can see anything. We’re supposed to get snow in a few hours. 

Tonight we are continuing our Marvel movie marathon. Tonight’s selection is Captain America Winter Soldier.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Tuesday. More snow today!  And Friday. Spent morning doing my volunteer shift in the church office, then met friends for lunch.  Sushi.
Furnace guy came yesterday, husband has been wanting a hot water on demand system for years so apparently we’re getting that too  

Schumi I need to clean out my kitchen junk drawers!  And the bottom of my closet!  Listening to you reminds me I better get going on it!

Lynne doesn’t look like it’s warming up yet.  We are below seasonal averages.  Yuck.  Good to hear you’re on the mend!

Robo we did catch glimpses of the moon Monday night in and out of clouds. Tonight not a chance. Totally socked in.

Mac on Monday malls sure were crowded here. Family Day holiday!  Hope your foot feels better soon. Ouch to cat jumping on it!

Schumi what is it with men and throwing out what they don’t know anything about!  Same problem here!

Charade I think a lot of us have the same problem with mid day nap then not sleeping!  I hate when I finally get back to sleep just before it’s time to wake up. So annoying.

Keishashadow  my daughters just love to slip in those digs about age too!  It’s a miracle any of them are still breathing!
Sorry about your hand taking so long to heal.

Mac I’ll  myself over for bacon breakfast!  But may be lunch time for you!  I’m 3 hrs earlier.

Tink good luck, hope tarp holds until you can deal with roof.

Tygerlily have fun shopping. My girls used to have great fun shopping with grandma when she’d come out for a visit. But that not liking bacon just isn’t going to fly here 

Robo great photos of the moon. I’m a little envious of the palm trees lol!

Charade I remember those English muffin pizzas!

Have a good Tuesday night all. Dinner time for me. Husband made shepherds pie.


----------



## macraven

_Heavy rain for us and no moon 

Robo’s pictures were great 
Thank you!

Mr Mac and I went to see the movie
Green Book
We were the only ones in the theater for the 8 pm show tonight 

Went to Steak and Shake afterwards 
Pouring rain and no moon for us

Winding down in bed with the cats

Remember I have bacon so all
come over early for breakfast in the morning _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Heavy rain for us and no moon
> 
> Robo’s pictures were great
> Thank you!
> 
> Mr Mac and I went to see the movie
> Green Book
> We were the only ones in the theater for the 8 pm show tonight
> 
> Went to Steak and Shake afterwards
> Pouring rain and no moon for us
> 
> Winding down in bed with the cats
> 
> Remember I have bacon so all
> come over early for breakfast in the morning _


The Green Book?  Saw it last week. Loved it.  Went with girlfriends for Matinee. I think there was only 2 or 3 other groups in the theatre. Maybe all your rain kept people in. I know I hate driving on dark rainy nights.


----------



## macraven

Yes Green Book
My spelling error but I did an edit to correct it
Thanks for letting me know

We liked the movie!
The book was good too

Tomorrow is the last showing for it
We were going to go Monday but changed plans so went tonight

The rain was horrendous and could
hear it pouring while in the theater
and poured again as we drove home

It is predicted to rain all this week into
the weekend 


Really no complaints as it’s not snow !


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Yes Green Book
> My spelling error but I did an edit to correct it
> Thanks for letting me know
> 
> We liked the movie!
> The book was good too
> 
> Tomorrow is the last showing for it
> We were going to go Monday but changed plans so went tonight
> 
> The rain was horrendous and could
> hear it pouring while in the theater
> and poured again as we drove home
> 
> It is predicted to rain all this week into
> the weekend
> 
> 
> Really no complaints as it’s not snow !


Better start building your Ark!


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw0z6dfyeMlFEsEttP-G2XaA&ust=1550731153289748

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw0z6dfyeMlFEsEttP-G2XaA&ust=1550731153289748


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly…...bacon sandwiches are a work of art.....if you like bacon of course......lol...….

Lynne.....keep well!!!

Robo….nice pictures....phones can capture things not too bad!!! We ended up cloudy and a bit of rain, but we did see it earlier and it was so impressive.....Kyle got some good pictures, but not quite dark enough.

Sue, it`s a labour of love clearing our cabinets and so on....but worth it when it`s done......oh when I told him how much that saffron cost he didn't quite believe me...….lol...…


mac......that sounds horrendous with the rain.....that's the type of rain you love to listen to when you`re laying in bed and don't have anywhere to go....not fun to be out in...…

So, you`re on the bacon or breakfast this morning......well, it`ll be lunch for me by time everyone here gets up...….I`ll be here...…



Wednesday again...…..

Going to grind down some rump steak to make beef burgers tonight...….another easy dinner.....sweet potato wedges for me, fries for Kyle and Tom wants his in a large bun......okaydok…….

Heading out this morning just to wander.....bit of shopping....no real plans...….

Have a great Wednesday……………….


----------



## macraven

_Schumi,
Your second cartoon picture of what the minion says is a Hoot!

Gave me a belly laugh when I read that 

I slept one hour and woke up
I’m following the path of charade I think
She talks about waking up during the night and takes her a time to get back to sleep 

Hope Kyle was able to stay up and get more pictures of the moon tonight 

We have all week of rain and no real complaints as we prefer that over snow _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi,
> Your second cartoon picture of what the minion says is a Hoot!
> 
> Gave me a belly laugh when I read that
> 
> I slept one hour and woke up
> I’m following the path of charade I think
> She talks about waking up during the night and takes her a time to get back to sleep
> 
> Hope Kyle was able to stay up and get more pictures of the moon tonight
> 
> We have all week of rain and no real complaints as we prefer that over snow _



I see you still up...….

I have been known to say what I really think more often than not!!!! NO filter at times......lol....usually I have cause though......

He only got pictures early on, it just wasn't dark enough for full effects, but they`re decent.....

Yes, rain is better than snow....always......we had rain all night, now it`s just grey and windy.....no sunshine so far.....hope you get back to sleep soon.....

​


----------



## macraven

_Schumi who is having the homies over for a bacon breakfast this morning

You or me?

Your house may be cleaner than mine _


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  

Both kids are slackers.  No school for either.  Hence, quiet house.   Made some eggs with cheese, but could use some bacon, Mac.  
 

Hehe, snow is surely coming, but so is the camel.  Happy Hump Day homies.  

Hunker down, Sue.  This is just the shot of white we get, but with the last couple of times we had snow, rain and warmer temps made short work of it.  No different this time.  Snowy day, rainy night.  I hear ya, once money for this, why not spend more for that.  I always thought a tankless hot water  heater would be nice, but cannot have where I live.  Oh well.  Natural gas heaters are what most houses use for both heater and hot water ones.   Once gas in the house, easier to make all use it.  

Ooh, I hear footsteps.  Means maybe a run for coffee may be in the cards.  

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am feeling pretty good this morning. I actually got 7 hours of uninterrupted sleep. 
We woke up to a bit of snow. It looks like maybe an inch or two. I’m going to text my boss later this morning and see if I need to come into work. I know the 9:00 and 10:00 clients cancelled.  

B is supposed to have a tap rehearsal tonight. Don’t know if that will get cancelled or not. Tonight is also when they are supposed to bring dresses to the prom dress resale at school. I am assuming that since school is closed they won’t be accepting the dresses today either. It looks like I will be responsible for taking B’s old dress to school tomorrow night. She is going to be spending another weekend at the university she will be attending. 

Guess I should get up and get the day started.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi who is having the homies over for a bacon breakfast this morning
> 
> You or me?
> 
> Your house may be cleaner than mine _



Lol......I have Tom doing most of the vacuuming and He washes all the floors.....so yes, we’re good to have guests over anytime!!! 



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?
> 
> Both kids are slackers.  No school for either.  Hence, quiet house.   Made some eggs with cheese, but could use some bacon, Mac.
> View attachment 383583
> 
> Hehe, snow is surely coming, but so is the camel.  Happy Hump Day homies.
> 
> Hunker down, Sue.  This is just the shot of white we get, but with the last couple of times we had snow, rain and warmer temps made short work of it.  No different this time.  Snowy day, rainy night.  I hear ya, once money for this, why not spend more for that.  I always thought a tankless hot water  heater would be nice, but cannot have where I live.  Oh well.  Natural gas heaters are what most houses use for both heater and hot water ones.   Once gas in the house, easier to make all use it.
> 
> Ooh, I hear footsteps.  Means maybe a run for coffee may be in the cards.
> 
> Later homies.



Nice snow picture.........

We don’t have a tank for our water or central heating......it’s fabulous......we have gas central heating, with a condensing boiler, very common over here......never heard of natural gas heaters......must be popular in America.......




We did have bacon sandwiches for lunch.........lush!!!

And sun finally appeared........


----------



## macraven

_I lived with all gas appliances all my life until I moved south 

Really enjoyed it

In Georgia, all our utilities are electric 
We don’t have any gas lines 

It took me forever (and still trying) to cook on all electric appliances 

Cats only had to learn the lesson once, not to jump on the electric range once I was done cooking 
_


----------



## tink1957

Mmm....bacon.

I could use some this morning.  I woke up to the sound of a dog barking that sounded like it was coming from the utility house and went outside to check....there were not one but two small pitbull mixed dogs in there ....one was standing on top of my washing machine and it looked like a bomb had gone off with clothes and various bags of fertilizer strewn all around   guess I'll be cleaning up all day.

I keep the door ajar so the cats can shelter there when it rains and the dogs probably jumped on the door trying to get out and managed to lock themselves in.  I think they are strays that got dumped on our dirt road as it's a common problem here or someone is letting them run free   They ran off when I opened the door.

Yay for a good night's sleep Charade.

Mac, sorry you're still having sleep problems.

Carole, does Tom hire out?  I could use some help cleaning up today.

Lynne, glad you're getting better and like mac I'm grateful we're not getting the white stuff like all of our northern homies.

Time to clean and look for my missing kitty cats.

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

mac, aside from our AGA we have an electric ceramic hob and a built in double oven/grill.......I can’t cook with gas, I much prefer electric........my mum has gas since moving into her apartment 9 years again after having electric forever and loves gas.......I try when I go up to stay with her, but she’s better with gas........

Vicki, oh my goodness......how scary, they could have gone for you!!! It’s a shame they get dumped like that...... 

Tom will work for bacon and wine!!!! Least that’s what I tempt him with....... he’d be happy to help........


Ok, sunshine gone.........didn’t last long.........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Thanks pattyw
> 
> My guess they are doughnuts
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ........Cookies_




Yes- cookies! Made them just for you!! They were delicious! (I wish I were talented to make such pretty cookies!)



Lynne G said:


> Ah, little one is already not having school tomorrow.   Saying 3 to 5 inches of snow and ice, then rain at night, as warmer in the evening then the whole day.  33 is the high tomorrow.
> 
> Kids are arguing, ah better be a quiet house tomorrow.  Yeah, right.
> 
> Glad to hear got back safe Patty, and yay for such great family time.  Back just in time for more snow.  I like to share, LOL.  Actually, the whole East Coast will be white tomorrow.
> 
> Pasta for dinner.   Now resting.  Glad I can telecommuting.



Ick!! Yep- we're getting freezing rain then snow today. Not enough to close anything here, but will be a slow commute home today



Charade67 said:


> No school tomorrow for B either. Dh’s university is opening at 12:00. Not sure when the snow total is supposed to be. Last I heard it was 1-2 inches. I think everyone is more concerned about the sleet and rain.



Freezing rain and ice are just plain scary!!



Robo56 said:


> It’s 77 degrees and a beautiful evening with a gentle breeze from the east.



Now that's a pretty picture- love the palm trees!



Charade67 said:


> I tell my husband that he is part cat. The funny thing is his Chinese zodiac is the tiger.



How fitting!



macraven said:


> Remember I have bacon so all
> come over early for breakfast in the morning



I'm on my way!!

Lynne- that picture looks so nice- only if you're NOT there! Enjoy the snow day!!

Happy Wednesday all!! 

With thoughts of crisp, hot bacon I'll get back to my coffee and yogurt and go through my mail at work!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, apparently, DH had no work, but did not stop him from going in.  My office, closing in 10 minutes and so glad I am not part of that mass exodus.   Snowing here.  Kids went out for food, and just heard the salt truck go by.   26 out.   I would say that’s cool.   Heater working very well.   Yay!   

Ooh, maybe they are back, heard a car door.   Gray looking out.  

And I agree, do not mind driving in snow, ice and sleet, and freezing rain.  Eek.


----------



## macraven

_I hope pattyw came back with a tan to show off to her co workers

Vicki what a way to waste your day off work by cleaning the house 
Jk

Lynne hope you are totally on the path to recovery and not get sick again this winter

Schumi what is your trip countdown number today?

To the newest homies here, don’t forget to check in with us and let us know how you are doing

For the rest of our homies, we miss you when you are not here_


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I keep the door ajar so the cats can shelter there when it rains and the dogs probably jumped on the door trying to get out and managed to lock themselves in. I think they are strays that got dumped on our dirt road as it's a common problem here or someone is letting them run free  They ran off when I opened the door.



So nice of you to provide a safe haven for the kitties!



macraven said:


> I hope pattyw came back with a tan to show off to her co workers



No tan for me! I stay in the shade now! Don't need to add any more wrinkles from the sun! I do have sore feet and legs- happy to be back at my desk!  

Stay safe Lynne, DH and kids!!

Almost lunch time! This morning went fast! Planning to leave early this afternoon with the bad weather moving in!


----------



## schumigirl

16 sleeps Mac......... yes, where are some folks.........

Always wonder how some of the other older posters are........St Lawrence for one.......hope he’s doing ok......

Lynne glad you’re at home today......not a fan of driving in weather like that......

Patty, have a safe journey home......sounds treacherous. Enjoy your lunch.......



We’ve had a mix of cloud, then sun, then rain.....now it’s a mix of both.......had a washing out on the line and brought it in as it was dry just before the heavens opened........it was turning a nasty shade of grey, all ironed and put away........

Managed to get a hair appointment for next week.......I’m a week early getting it done for our trip due to the wedding next weekend.......need to be tidy for that.........all other appointment like leg waxing are all done. 

Just waiting...........


----------



## pattyw

Schumi-16 sleeps- Yay

Ok- I have to pop back in for a feel good story! I went out to Tim Horton's for a sandwich and latte for lunch. When I drove up to the window to pay, the clerk said that the lady in front of me already paid for me!! I was so moved!! I followed her to 2 traffic lights- waving to her along the way to thank her!   I will certainly pay it forward next time! It truly IS the small things in life that make a BIG difference!  That lady made my whole day!!


----------



## Sue M

Sun peeking out today. I don’t know when I’m going to see my lawn again.  37f out today. More snow on the way maybe on Friday. April trip can’t come soon enough!  Toasted bagel with Boursin cream cheese for breakfast for me this morning. And coffee of course!  Those having bacon, enjoy!

Schumi I like cleaning out the cupboards when Jim goes out!  And out of the way. I routinely clear out my drawers twice a year when I switch out summer/winter clothing. But need to tackle that closet floor!  Shoes!  

Lynne we have all gas heating and hot water in our house too. And gas stove. You’re so right, once gas is in it’s easy to switch everything over. When we moved in 35 yrs ago we were on oil heat and electric water tank. Then gas company was giving out good rebates for people to switch over. So we did. I think the tankless water heater runs on gas?  Not sure!  It’s been my husbands dream to have limitless hot water living with 3 females who take long showers, lol. 

Charade good to hear you’re on the mend and got some sleep!  Very exciting time for B!

Schumi you don’t have a furnace for heat?  How does that work?  We have central gas heating. New furnace has condensing something! Looking forward to tankless hot water will give more room in the utility room. Getting rebates on both from gas company for switching to high efficiency stuff. 
What does the Aga run on?
We couldn’t wait to switch to gas stove. We (especially Jim) much prefer it to electric ceramic cook top. 
Maybe I’ll make bacon sandwiches for lunch too!  Since I didn’t have bacon with breakfast. 

Mac, not everywhere here has gas.  It finally came to Whistler. My brother in law switched to gas when it came. Electric is so much more expensive. Especially heat. 

Tink yikes!  So sad when people just dump animals. Calling them people is too good.  Maybe kitties need a cat door!  
Hope you find them!  I used to have 2 kitties, they were inside cats. Too many coyotes here.  

Pattyw love the cartoon!  Hope you get home before bad weather hits. I do more shade now then I used to. But still enjoy some sun.  I always make sure I have sunscreen on when I’m out in the sun these days. I now look for umbrellas at the pool. But I figure the damage is already done. Growing up the most sunscreen in products was probably a 2 or 4!  As teens we used to bake on the beach and used baby oil!  Or the orange Ban de soleil!  

Lynne glad everyone getting out early!  I hate driving in the snow. Here it’s wet heavy stuff so becomes very slick when driving. But my town is very good about plowing. 

Schumi I already have my pre vacay hair appt booked, lol!  A couple of days before I’ll get my pre trip mani pedi!


----------



## Sue M

iPhone pic from my deck!Theres actually mountains out there you can vaguely make out an outline.


----------



## schumigirl

Furnace isn’t a word we ever use over here........we have a condensing boiler which gives us our hot water and runs our gas central heating system........it’s a fantastic system and our home is like a hot house when the heating is on......but furnace is a strange word for us to use.....usually associated with industry and furnaces. 

So our heating and water is run by gas. Wouldn’t have any other system. Gas used to be cheaper many years ago, now it’s just as expensive as electric.

Funny you mention Whistler, our financial adviser is there this week with his family!! I had never heard of it, but we just saw him few weeks ago to keep up to date on things and he said he’d be away skiing for Half Term over here......and when he said Whistler Tom and I both said “where” lol.......

Yes, spring clean of closets is early this year.......not shoes with me, but handbags......I have them carefully bagged up and in their own place, but slowly but surely they get moved around and maybe not placed back carefully on their correct shelves.......I’m a bag person!!! 



I’m stuffed after dinner tonight.........Kyle wanted rice and I had made bbq chicken thighs and peppers.......and made too much......and we ate it all!!! It is delicious.....so hard to resist. 

Lazy night ahead........managed to get some writing done today for a piece I agreed to do for the University a while back. It had been pushed back to now......only have 10 days left to finish it. I’ll get it done. 

Time for a cuppa.........


----------



## pattyw

Sue- that is a pretty picture! I can't wait to see that picture in the summer!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Woke up at 5am to the dogs barking from the where they're penned up in the kitchen at night. Came out of the bedroom and it was freezing in the living room and the back door was wide open! Our house settled after it was built and there's a little gap in the doorway now so the door doesn't stay latched always. We usually deadbolt it to keep it closed, but I guess when DF took the pups out last night he didn't lock it. The wind was wicked so I'm sure it knocked it open. Still, I searched the house and couldn't go back to sleep after that because I was a little freaked out.

One more day of work for DF and then he gets a vacation day plus his normal 3 days off, and I took my 3 work days off, so we get 4 whole days together! Birthday celebration with our tiny family tomorrow, birthday date night Friday for just us, and Sunday I'm going to a wedding expo with my mom at our venue so she can see it. Pretty busy days off, but I'm excited!

Still waiting on taxes to deposit.
Thinking of heading to Lowe's for some paint to start working on painting the trim in the house after the kids go to bed.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Ok- I have to pop back in for a feel good story! I went out to Tim Horton's for a sandwich and latte for lunch. When I drove up to the window to pay, the clerk said that the lady in front of me already paid for me!! I was so moved!! I followed her to 2 traffic lights- waving to her along the way to thank her!   I will certainly pay it forward next time! It truly IS the small things in life that make a BIG difference!  That lady made my whole day!!



_If someone was trailing me, waving as she drove, would think it was a stalker
lol


On a serious note, that treat on her had to make you feel special
Glad you hunted her down to let her know it was appreciated.

Probably made her day also.



I want to be behind you in the Tim Horton line ....._


----------



## Tygerlilly

Skipped Lowe's and went to Buy Buy Baby, Bed Bath and Beyond, and Target instead. Ended up buying my oldest an outfit that was on clearance (a HP shirt with the Deathly Hallows on it and matching sparkly pants), a few small things for their Easter baskets on clearance, and some new cleaners to try. Also splurged $10 on a 4-egg poacher thingy. I like to make a bunch of hard boiled eggs, but hate peeling them. This thing you crack the egg into the holder, close the lid, and put the whole thing it water and it makes hardboiled eggs without the shell! Totally worth the $10!

Kids are eating hot dogs, yogurt, and cheeseballs for dinner (the 3 year olds request) and since they were good girls on our shopping trip, I said okay. Waiting until they go to bed and I wake DF up early to watch our show to decide what to make us.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, Tgrgrl.  That would freak me out too.  Sounds like something my DH would have done.  I was always the kind one that said, yo the dog needed to go out.  LOL   Good kids dinner.  

Ended up with grilled cheese, as bread seemed to be almost stale, so good time to use it up.  Easy dinner.  Little one turned up her nose at that choice, so a pasta zap a meal was her dinner.  

Patty, sweet.  I probably would have thought crazy lady following me. LOL 

Other than a cough for no apparent reason,  feel back to normal now.

Quiet night, and all should be back to routine tomorrow.  Gloves are ready.


----------



## keishashadow

Was so happy to beat the weather this am.  Went back to bed and woke up few hours later to 4 inches of snow.  A nice layer of freezing rain topped it followed by rain that almost has melted the whole mess.  Lighting candles it doesn’t refreeze tonight



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  OOH, I'll take some Mac.
> 
> Yep, back to routine today.  Had to motor through a headache starting, and still have an annoying cough, but at least I am feeling more normal, and yeah, normal is good. I also, started feeling too hot, so no tea today, only cold water.  For once, it's almost too hot in here.  Oh well.  I may take a few hours this afternoon, but maybe not.  Have to see how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - yep, super snow moon to be seen today.  Us, nope.  Lots of clouds, but a very cold start. 26 said the car.
> 
> Thought the house felt too cold, checked, some one turned off the heater.  Little one?  Thought it was too warm, and did not know how to turn thermostat down, so turned off.  A lovely 55 was spied this morning, so the heater got turned on.  Set it for 64, and showed how to change the temp.  Here's hoping it's warmer than 55 when I do get home.
> 
> But, while Mac may be doing a Walmart run for bacon, she can stop at the Taco Bell, for lunch.  That's right, taco Tuesday is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> With that, need some more water, and trying to feel normal.  Later homies.  Hope all had a good night's sleep.



Normal is over-rated.  U have ur share of headaches, maybe migrane or tension type



Tygerlilly said:


> I must be the odd one who could care less about bacon. I've just never loved it. But tacos I can eat every day!! We had them for lunch yesterday. I'd have to say, it's a tie for favorite foods between Mexican and Sushi. Yum!
> 
> DF gets to pick our quick lunch today since his birthday is Thursday (we eat out on payday since I do my shopping and we don't have much time to see each other between work and bed). Friday night my mom will watch the girls so we can go to the good buffet and play slots at our favorite casino.
> 
> Apparently my mom wants to take me and the girls shopping next week sometime. Good timing as my 3 year old had a growth spurt and outgrew almost all her 3t clothes. That girl loves her shopping too, so she'll love her day out with grandma.
> 
> Now if only it would get a littler warmer than 30°f.



Tell me you don’t mix Mexican & sushi in one sitting lol

Nothing like a win (even small) and cheap buffet at local casino 



macraven said:


> _Thanks pattyw
> 
> My guess they are doughnuts
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ........Cookies_



Cut out cookies and nicely decorated at that!  



Robo56 said:


> For all the Sans family who said they would have cloud cover this evening, here is the supermoon. Pics are from my iPhone so not great. It’s 77 degrees and a beautiful evening with a gentle breeze from the east.
> View attachment 383488
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 383490
> 
> View attachment 383491
> 
> View attachment 383492
> 
> View attachment 383493
> 
> View attachment 383497



Nice!  A palm tree makes any pic look better.  View in my neck of the woods a bit different. Things looked rather ominous to me, was waiting for a ghoul to pop out behind a tree.

 



Tygerlilly said:


> Skipped Lowe's and went to Buy Buy Baby, Bed Bath and Beyond, and Target instead. Ended up buying my oldest an outfit that was on clearance (a HP shirt with the Deathly Hallows on it and matching sparkly pants), a few small things for their Easter baskets on clearance, and some new cleaners to try. Also splurged $10 on a 4-egg poacher thingy. I like to make a bunch of hard boiled eggs, but hate peeling them. This thing you crack the egg into the holder, close the lid, and put the whole thing it water and it makes hardboiled eggs without the shell! Totally worth the $10!
> 
> Kids are eating hot dogs, yogurt, and cheeseballs for dinner (the 3 year olds request) and since they were good girls on our shopping trip, I said okay. Waiting until they go to bed and I wake DF up early to watch our show to decide what to make us.



Hmm that’s an interesting meal line up but it does seem to cover several food groups lol. Kids are so funny with their choices


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> If someone was trailing me, waving as she drove, would think it was a stalker
> lol





Lynne G said:


> Patty, sweet. I probably would have thought crazy lady following me. LOL



 I didn't really follow her- we were headed in the same direction- I guess the way I described it, I DID sound like a stalker! 



macraven said:


> I want to be behind you in the Tim Horton line .....



Mac- I'll buy you a latte anytime!

Weather turned out not so bad after all! Snow flurries quickly turned into rain- now it's dry! Phew!!

Early night here! Pasta dinner and some tv!


----------



## macraven

_never had a latte

does it come with knob creek?_


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Furnace isn’t a word we ever use over here........we have a condensing boiler which gives us our hot water and runs our gas central heating system........it’s a fantastic system and our home is like a hot house when the heating is on......but furnace is a strange word for us to use.....usually associated with industry and furnaces.
> 
> So our heating and water is run by gas. Wouldn’t have any other system. Gas used to be cheaper many years ago, now it’s just as expensive as electric.
> 
> Funny you mention Whistler, our financial adviser is there this week with his family!! I had never heard of it, but we just saw him few weeks ago to keep up to date on things and he said he’d be away skiing for Half Term over here......and when he said Whistler Tom and I both said “where” lol.......
> 
> Yes, spring clean of closets is early this year.......not shoes with me, but handbags......I have them carefully bagged up and in their own place, but slowly but surely they get moved around and maybe not placed back carefully on their correct shelves.......I’m a bag person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m stuffed after dinner tonight.........Kyle wanted rice and I had made bbq chicken thighs and peppers.......and made too much......and we ate it all!!! It is delicious.....so hard to resist.
> 
> Lazy night ahead........managed to get some writing done today for a piece I agreed to do for the University a while back. It had been pushed back to now......only have 10 days left to finish it. I’ll get it done.
> 
> Time for a cuppa.........


Whistler is about an hour drive from us!  Brother in law is up there now. Said skiing is good. 

In Canada having a furnace, that’s what we call it is most common. We have gas. The tankless hot water on demand system, also gas, is slowly catching on here. I think installer is coming next week sometime.  A couple of good friends who live quite nearby grew up in England and were telling me the tankless hot water is quite common there. Their families both moved to England when they were quite young. From Wales and the other from S. Ireland. 

I’m guilty of both shoes and handbags


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Sue- that is a pretty picture! I can't wait to see that picture in the summer!


Thanks!  Next clear day I’ll post a pic. The mountains truly are spectacular.  



Tygerlilly said:


> Skipped Lowe's and went to Buy Buy Baby, Bed Bath and Beyond, and Target instead. Ended up buying my oldest an outfit that was on clearance (a HP shirt with the Deathly Hallows on it and matching sparkly pants), a few small things for their Easter baskets on clearance,


Great score on the Harry Potter clothes!  I have to start collecting Easter chocolate. I decorate my table with the Lindt gold bunnies and Easter eggs. Plus my adult daughters still expect Easter baskets, lol. 

Pattyw what a great story!  That is sure to brighten anyone’s day!

Keishashadow wow!  That is a spooky photo!  Good one for Halloween!  

This afternoon I phoned Universal to get daughter her ticket!  I bought her the 2 week Explorer pass good for 3 parks. 
I’m waiting to see if RPH comes out with an AP rate, that will determine whether I get the seasonal AP or Explorer Pass which is marginally less than 3 park AP.  The girl I spoke with was delightful.  Made me more excited for our trip!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I ended up only going to work for 3 hours today. We had 3 clients show up for mornig appointments and then cancelations until 4:30. Our missing file key was returned. Our absent minded therapist had put it in his pocket and forgotten about it. 

When I came home I had to deal with a bill from our dental office. They sent a 9 page bill that included charges and payments from all 3 of us that went back to 2013. I called and was told that the money owed was an amount applied to our deductible from a procedure dh had back in January, plus the an additional amount for the procedure.  Something didn’t seen right, so I analyzed the bill and figured out that they were trying to make us pay the full amount less a small credit we had that I didn’t know about. They are only allowed to charge us for the contracted amount with the insurance company. They must write off the difference between what they charge for the procedure and what the insurance company will allow. I am going to go by the office on riday and try to get it straightened out. 



macraven said:


> I lived with all gas appliances all my life until I moved south
> 
> Really enjoyed it
> 
> In Georgia, all our utilities are electric
> We don’t have any gas lines



Part of the time I lived in GA we had a gas stove. I think the heat was also gas,  but the air conditioning was electric.
That was so long ago I really can’t remember.  I eventually ended up living in apartments that were all electric. I haven’t cooked on a gas stove in decades. 



tink1957 said:


> I keep the door ajar so the cats can shelter there when it rains and the dogs probably jumped on the door trying to get out and managed to lock themselves in. I think they are strays that got dumped on our dirt road as it's a common problem here or someone is letting them run free  They ran off when I opened the door.


 This really angers me. I don’t understand why people won’t take animals to a shelter where at least they have a chance of finding a new home. 



pattyw said:


> Ok- I have to pop back in for a feel good story! I went out to Tim Horton's for a sandwich and latte for lunch. When I drove up to the window to pay, the clerk said that the lady in front of me already paid for me!! I was so moved!! I followed her to 2 traffic lights- waving to her along the way to thank her! I will certainly pay it forward next time! It truly IS the small things in life that make a BIG difference! That lady made my whole day!!


 I love hearing stories like this. I have never been the recipient, but I did once pay for a soldier’s meal at my favorite Mexican restaurant.



Sue M said:


> iPhone pic from my deck!View attachment 383645Theres actually mountains out there you can vaguely make out an outline.


 Beautiful picture. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, spring clean of closets is early this year.......not shoes with me, but handbags......I have them carefully bagged up and in their own place, but slowly but surely they get moved around and maybe not placed back carefully on their correct shelves.......I’m a bag person!!!


 I am the very opposite when it comes to handbags. I only own one. I will use the same one until it starts to fall apart and then buy a new one. My mom used to always match her handbag to her shoes. 



Tygerlilly said:


> Woke up at 5am to the dogs barking from the where they're penned up in the kitchen at night. Came out of the bedroom and it was freezing in the living room and the back door was wide open! Our house settled after it was built and there's a little gap in the doorway now so the door doesn't stay latched always. We usually deadbolt it to keep it closed, but I guess when DF took the pups out last night he didn't lock it. The wind was wicked so I'm sure it knocked it open. Still, I searched the house and couldn't go back to sleep after that because I was a little freaked out.


That would completely freak me out. 



Lynne G said:


> Other than a cough for no apparent reason, feel back to normal now.


 Glad to hear you are feeling better. 

I need to try to get some sleep. I don’t have to get up quite as early tomorrow. B’s school is on a 2 hour delay.


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Woke up at 5am to the dogs barking from the where they're penned up in the kitchen at night. Came out of the bedroom and it was freezing in the living room and the back door was wide open! Our house settled after it was built and there's a little gap in the doorway now so the door doesn't stay latched always. We usually deadbolt it to keep it closed, but I guess when DF took the pups out last night he didn't lock it. The wind was wicked so I'm sure it knocked it open. Still, I searched the house and couldn't go back to sleep after that because I was a little freaked out.
> 
> One more day of work for DF and then he gets a vacation day plus his normal 3 days off, and I took my 3 work days off, so we get 4 whole days together! Birthday celebration with our tiny family tomorrow, birthday date night Friday for just us, and Sunday I'm going to a wedding expo with my mom at our venue so she can see it. Pretty busy days off, but I'm excited!
> 
> Still waiting on taxes to deposit.
> Thinking of heading to Lowe's for some paint to start working on painting the trim in the house after the kids go to bed.



Oh my goodness how scary!!! Oh you were right to feel unsettled.....

Sounds like a nice few days ahead of you......have fun!!!




Lynne G said:


> Ended up with grilled cheese, as bread seemed to be almost stale, so good time to use it up.  Easy dinner.  Little one turned up her nose at that choice, so a pasta zap a meal was her dinner.
> 
> Other than a cough for no apparent reason,  feel back to normal now.
> 
> Quiet night, and all should be back to routine tomorrow.  Gloves are ready.



Ideal way to use bread that way.....and grilled cheese sandwich is always good!!! Glad you`re doing better and hope your work day goes well...……


Patty...….your quote didn't work for some reason......neither did Lynne`s but could add hers...….not great with technology!!! Some of what I was quoting from you is in Keisha`s quote.....

But, hope your weather is also on the turn now......rain is better than snow and dry is even better!!!!

Have a great day...….





keishashadow said:


> Was so happy to beat the weather this am.  Went back to bed and woke up few hours later to 4 inches of snow.  A nice layer of freezing rain topped it followed by rain that almost has melted the whole mess.  Lighting candles it doesn’t refreeze tonight
> 
> Normal is over-rated.  U have ur share of headaches, maybe migrane or tension type
> 
> Nice!  A palm tree makes any pic look better.  View in my neck of the woods a bit different. Things looked rather ominous to me, was waiting for a ghoul to pop out behind a tree.
> 
> View attachment 383674
> 
> 
> Weather turned out not so bad after all! Snow flurries quickly turned into rain- now it's dry! Phew!!
> 
> Early night here! Pasta dinner and some tv!



Yes, normal is overrated.….always thought so...…..

Lovely pictures you captured there....….there`s something about the moon.




macraven said:


> _never had a latte
> 
> does it come with knob creek?_



Never had a latte!!!! 

Now, I know you`ve had knob creek...….



Sue M said:


> Whistler is about an hour drive from us!  Brother in law is up there now. Said skiing is good.
> 
> In Canada having a furnace, that’s what we call it is most common. We have gas. The tankless hot water on demand system, also gas, is slowly catching on here. I think installer is coming next week sometime.  A couple of good friends who live quite nearby grew up in England and were telling me the tankless hot water is quite common there. Their families both moved to England when they were quite young. From Wales and the other from S. Ireland.
> 
> I’m guilty of both shoes and handbags



It sounds beautiful from what he said.....they usually ski elsewhere so this is their first time there.....I`m sure they`ll love it...…

Tankless is fairly new here, by new I mean last 30 years or so......we were considered quite revolutionary when we got ours back then......now everyone has them....well, a lot of folks do.....no huge tank taking up space in a cupboard at the top of the stairs or usually in the loft or attic space...…

We replaced our heating system around three years ago. We had a combi boiler which was 10 years old, then replaced it with this condensing boiler......yep, they`re certainly not cheap!!! They claim it should be better than the combi, but we don`t notice any difference......but, I will say, we don't run the heating economically to save money, if we`re cold we switch the thermostat up and it comes on.....I am a hot house plant!!! Although I do like windows open slightly too so it doesn't get too dry and humid.....Tom shakes his head at that.....lol....I don't always have them open, but one of our bedroom window`s is always slightly on the jar....not during high winds and such, but I like a bit of fresh air in.....I think I sleep better.....

I remember my grandmother using her tank cupboard to dry clothes in winter.....it was a little hot house....





Sue M said:


> This afternoon I phoned Universal to get daughter her ticket!  I bought her the 2 week Explorer pass good for 3 parks.
> I’m waiting to see if RPH comes out with an AP rate, that will determine whether I get the seasonal AP or Explorer Pass which is marginally less than 3 park AP.  The girl I spoke with was delightful.  Made me more excited for our trip!



Good news on the ticket!!!



Charade67 said:


> I am the very opposite when it comes to handbags. I only own one. I will use the same one until it starts to fall apart and then buy a new one. My mom used to always match her handbag to her shoes.



If that's all you need.

I`ve always loved handbags and I`m lucky to have beautiful ones and really look after them.

I`ve never matched shoes with handbags ever!!! Must be a generational thing.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

I'm like you, Charade, generally use a bag until I can't anymore.  Had to finally give up my wallet, and still have not found as nice as one as I had.  They don't make them like that any more either. 

Good Morning!  had to laugh at that last one, Schumi.  I do like salad, but rarely eat it out, and always like soda with my meals.  Though I like having a water glass to use too.

Well, a 34 degree start, and icy feeling from the very icy snow that remains.  I don't think we got much rain yesterday, if it was, it was more like sleet.  But no matter, 50's today, and talking 60's on Sunday.  Bring it on.  Of course, that warmer temps means more rain, but hey, Spring is coming.  Bring it on, indeed.

Great ticket, Sue.  I hear ya, have not had an AP rate for some time now.  Lucky, most of the time, I've gotten the SMSM, so at least, some discount.  Hope you get a great AP rate, so have a pass, that gets even more use. 

Time for tea, though iced most likely.  It's almost already too toasty.  But a mostly quiet commute, very dark one, with a very dark gray sky.  And yay, it's Thursday.  That means tomorrow is Friday, so deserves a WAHOO!  Car goes into shop to have it's annual check up.  Hopefully, a low bill.  Cannot believe it's 3 years old already.  Time is flying.  Sometimes a good thing.  Like ticker is closing in on less than 7 months, with a wedding to go to when I get back.  Love having and hearing good news.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up too early today. Oh well, short day at work and then I take B to the university where she will spend the weekend.

We had snow yesterday and today we are supposed to have a high of 60. Unfortunately we are also supposed to get rain for the next few days.



Lynne G said:


> I'm like you, Charade, generally use a bag until I can't anymore. Had to finally give up my wallet, and still have not found as nice as one as I had. They don't make them like that any more either.


I am always on the quest for the perfect wallet. I don’t like most of the styles that are available for women. I find them too large and bulky. I am currently using a men’s bifold wallet that I got from Fossil when I was last at Universal.

I guess I should start thinking about getting ready for work. I hope today is as quiet as it was yesterday.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning-

Late start this morning-  we got freezing rain last night- so I made the executive decision to work from home today (OK so its the 4th day this week but who's counting...)

I buy lots of handbags- use them for a few months then decide I dont like them so they go back in the closet.  Im always looking for the Goldilocks of bags (not too big, not too small, not too heavy, right kind of strap- I have yet to find it, but I've tried alot!

Waving Hi to Charade, Lynne, Patty, Robo, Mac, Schumi, Tink, Patty, Tygerlilly, and anyone else I missed.

Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies!

Another rainy day for me but it’s not a complaint as it’s better than having snow

Did my 7:45 doc appt and back again next week for additional X-rays
I hope I don’t turn into an early bird like some of you are

I prefer sleeping in....


_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _never had a latte
> 
> does it come with knob creek?_



Mac- on our fall trip we'll get together for a latte (and we'll put some Knob Creek in!! )



Charade67 said:


> When I came home I had to deal with a bill from our dental office.



Yuk! The stress with the bill sounds as bad as having the dental work!



schumigirl said:


> Patty...….your quote didn't work for some reason......neither did Lynne`s but could add hers...….not great with technology!!! Some of what I was quoting from you is in Keisha`s quote.....
> 
> But, hope your weather is also on the turn now......rain is better than snow and dry is even better!!!!
> 
> Have a great day...….



 Thanks!! Snow is almost all melted this morning!!  Yep- putting the quotes in can be frustrating at times!!



Lynne G said:


> But no matter, 50's today, and talking 60's on Sunday



 Great news!



ckmiles said:


> Waving Hi to Charade, Lynne, Patty, Robo, Mac, Schumi, Tink, Patty, Tygerlilly, and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Happy Friday Eve!



 Friday eve sounds so nice!

It's 37 and cloudy right now! Even though it's been a short work week, I'm ready for the weekend! Major vacation lag here!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


>



Love this!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Sue M said:


> Great score on the Harry Potter clothes! I have to start collecting Easter chocolate. I decorate my table with the Lindt gold bunnies and Easter eggs. Plus my adult daughters still expect Easter baskets, lol.



I'm 33 and still get one from my mom every year.



Charade67 said:


> I am the very opposite when it comes to handbags. I only own one. I will use the same one until it starts to fall apart and then buy a new one. My mom used to always match her handbag to her shoes.



I have exactly 1 and I only use it half the time. I'm a terrible girly girl. I don't do purses, make up, jewelry, shoes... I'm more of a jeans and tshirt type of girl. Lol.


Woke up to a double surprise: DF home from work after only being there 3 hours, and the news that he got a deer this morning...with the front of my car.  Luckily, he is fine and there's really not much damage. Just kind of an inconvenient fix that needs made, which he thinks he can do himself.

Picked up the stuff to make his birthday cake today and made a yummy breakfast of corned beef hash, sunny side up eggs, and toast. And picked up a couple steaks on mark down for a nice dinner after the kids go to bed.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Have a cleaning bug this am. Need to strike before I recover lol

Taking break with a nice iced tea

We have gas fired boiler of a furnace. Hulking monster. It’s Probably older than me. Each fall we offer up a sacrifice in hopes it will come back to life  hehe



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I ended up only going to work for 3 hours today. We had 3 clients show up for mornig appointments and then cancelations until 4:30. Our missing file key was returned. Our absent minded therapist had put it in his pocket and forgotten about it.
> 
> When I came home I had to deal with a bill from our dental office. They sent a 9 page bill that included charges and payments from all 3 of us that went back to 2013. I called and was told that the money owed was an amount applied to our deductible from a procedure dh had back in January, plus the an additional amount for the procedure.  Something didn’t seen right, so I analyzed the bill and figured out that they were trying to make us pay the full amount less a small credit we had that I didn’t know about. They are only allowed to charge us for the contracted amount with the insurance company. They must write off the difference between what they charge for the procedure and what the insurance company will allow. I am going to go by the office on riday and try to get it straightened out.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the time I lived in GA we had a gas stove. I think the heat was also gas,  but the air conditioning was electric.
> That was so long ago I really can’t remember.  I eventually ended up living in apartments that were all electric. I haven’t cooked on a gas stove in decades.
> 
> This really angers me. I don’t understand why people won’t take animals to a shelter where at least they have a chance of finding a new home.
> 
> I love hearing stories like this. I have never been the recipient, but I did once pay for a soldier’s meal at my favorite Mexican restaurant.
> 
> Beautiful picture.
> 
> I am the very opposite when it comes to handbags. I only own one. I will use the same one until it starts to fall apart and then buy a new one. My mom used to always match her handbag to her shoes.
> 
> That would completely freak me out.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> I need to try to get some sleep. I don’t have to get up quite as early tomorrow. B’s school is on a 2 hour delay.



Could be provider is no longer ‘participating’ in ur ins plan. 


pattyw said:


> Mac- on our fall trip we'll get together for a latte (and we'll put some Knob Creek in!! )
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk! The stress with the bill sounds as bad as having the dental work!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Snow is almost all melted this morning!!  Yep- putting the quotes in can be frustrating at times!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Friday eve sounds so nice!
> 
> It's 37 and cloudy right now! Even though it's been a short work week, I'm ready for the weekend! Major vacation lag here!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!



U 2 r killing me...

Whiskey is ok in coffee only if topped with scads of whipped cream lol

If u don’t like whipped cream (scandalous imo) Baileys or galliano fit the bill nicely



Tygerlilly said:


> I'm 33 and still get one from my mom every year.
> 
> 
> 
> I have exactly 1 and I only use it half the time. I'm a terrible girly girl. I don't do purses, make up, jewelry, shoes... I'm more of a jeans and tshirt type of girl. Lol.
> 
> 
> Woke up to a double surprise: DF home from work after only being there 3 hours, and the news that he got a deer this morning...with the front of my car.  Luckily, he is fine and there's really not much damage. Just kind of an inconvenient fix that needs made, which he thinks he can do himself.
> 
> Picked up the stuff to make his birthday cake today and made a yummy breakfast of corned beef hash, sunny side up eggs, and toast. And picked up a couple steaks on mark down for a nice dinner after the kids go to bed.



Heck I do an Easter egg hunt & baskets for all my adult kids & GD. The cash in the eggs is always a big hit lol.


----------



## keishashadow

And don’t get me started on purses...

Or shoes...

Or clothes



I like swag


----------



## pattyw

Tygerlilly said:


> Picked up the stuff to make his birthday cake today and made a yummy breakfast of corned beef hash, sunny side up eggs, and toast. And picked up a couple steaks on mark down for a nice dinner after the kids go to bed.



Sounds great!! Homemade Birthday cake is wonderful!! 



keishashadow said:


> U 2 r killing me...
> 
> Whiskey is ok in coffee only if topped with scads of whipped cream lol
> 
> If u don’t like whipped cream (scandalous imo) Baileys or galliano fit the bill nicely



 Can you see us now?? A latte spiked with whiskey and gobs of whipped cream!! Might be just what we need before HHN and the houses!  


Panera lunch was delish!  Love their soup! Now to balance out the healthy with a few cookies!


----------



## macraven

_I need to google latte before I commit to having one.....

Not quite sure that Knobb Creek and whipped cream go together....


I've been in UO stores with Keisha before.
She IS a shopper
and a good one
_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> And don’t get me started on purses...
> 
> Or shoes...
> 
> Or clothes
> 
> 
> 
> I like swag



You are my kinda gal!!!! Love handbags......and clothes......shoes I love, they don’t love me......

But..........no alcohol in desserts or coffee .........not for me at all.......I know I’m weird that way......lol......

Do love whipped cream on coffee though and hot chocolate.........and desserts........no wonder I’ll never be thin!!!!



Got our London trip booked today........5 nights in June after I come back from NY with my mum........

Got a hotel and had to get 2 rooms as his Lordship Kyle has decided to join us........he hasn’t been as a tourist for a while.......nice family trip will be lovely......

Plan to do the Potter tour too as well as touristy things.........

Almost time for dinner here........Kyle due in soon, then we’ll eat........


----------



## Charade67

When I was a little girl I used to come home from school, turn the TV on to a local station, and watch syndicated episodes of The Monkees. I have been a huge Monkees fan since elementary school. I even got to see them live in concert the summer before Davy Jones died. I just learned that Peter Tork died today.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> Not quite sure that Knobb Creek and whipped cream go together...._



I’m sure there’s a joke there somewhere..........


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Sounds great!! Homemade Birthday cake is wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see us now?? A latte spiked with whiskey and gobs of whipped cream!! Might be just what we need before HHN and the houses!
> 
> 
> Panera lunch was delish!  Love their soup! Now to balance out the healthy with a few cookies!



I’ve never been to a Panera Bread before........everyone says they’re lovely........I need to check out the menu as I think Tom would enjoy it if it has sandwiches and things like that........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, come with us with when we go to KoP mall, shop till ya drop.  Little one is an expert in where to park, and what is where.  And shooo, keep that cleaning bug away from me.  LOL

Mac, hope the xrays show good healing.  Not a fan of latte drinks, I like just coffee with cream and sugar, if it's bought.  Don't like whip cream in it either.  Do like that with hot chocolate, though.  

And yep, count me in on still having to find an Easter Basket.  

Sounds like a nice birthday for your DF, Tygrlily.  Happy Birthday to him.  

Yay!  For family time in London.  Sounds like a nice way to have some family fun with Kyle.

Charade, yep, news popped up on my phone.  I definitely remember The Monkeys.

Little one used to always be a Panera fan, but now likes Corner Bakery better.  I think the serving size is better at CB.  I do like Panera's soups though.  And their bread to dip in it.

With that, made a sandwich of ham and cheese on a roll.  Fine.  Fit the bill, but will be looking for sweets.  Was a very lovely walk for lunch, in the full sun, with just a nip in the air.  45 the phone said.  Lovely.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I need to google latte before I commit to having one.



Just a fancy coffee! Wouldn't steer you wrong, Mac!



schumigirl said:


> nice family trip will be lovely......



Always the best!



Charade67 said:


> I have been a huge Monkees fan



Love the Monkees! Fond memories of watching when I was a kid!



schumigirl said:


> I’ve never been to a Panera Bread before........everyone says they’re lovely........I need to check out the menu as I think Tom would enjoy it if it has sandwiches and things like that........



They have a nice selection of sandwiches, salads, and soups!! And their baked goods are yummy!! Can't just fill up on healthy foods, right?




Lynne G said:


> With that, made a sandwich of ham and cheese on a roll. Fine. Fit the bill, but will be looking for sweets.



Yep- a little dessert is key to any meal!


----------



## Tygerlilly

I haven't been to Panera in a long time. I loved getting their 1/2 soup and 1/2 sandwich (I think that's what I used to get). So yummy!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne,  cheese and ham is one of Tom’s favourite sandwiches, even better on a roll........glad you had a nice walk today, nippy but sunny is lovely.......yep, looking forward to an extra little trip this year with Kyle........

Patty, apparently I have been to Panera Bread........I went to one in Long Island and my aunt and I had a lobster roll.......it was nice, mum had a soup and really enjoyed it.......but, never been to one in Orlando.

Now I’m craving lobster...........


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. Wow slept in till 9:30!  I was up late, couldn’t sleep.  And was making travel plans with my travel partner in crime who is joining dd & me at Universal! 
Today is DH birthday!  Pork roast in the crock pot!  I have an afternoon meeting. It will be just us and both daughters.  I think for his present I’ll go out and buy him a nice bottle of Port.
Sunny today. 43f this morning, going up to high of 45.
Bacon for breakfast! Yay.

Lynne yay for warmer temps!  I’d be the one with water!  I’m not much of a pop drinker.  Aside from Jamaican ginger ale, love that stuff! 
Yes, I’m very happy with the SMSM rate I got. So if I don’t get AP rate, I’ll be fine.

Charade it’s amazing how hard finding that perfect wallet is. So many cards. So I look for one with a lot of slots. The one I have now I found at Costco and it’s RDIF proof!  When I want to go light I take the cards I’ll need and put them in a small pouch. I have several from Dooney that zip and one from lesportsac.  Perfect for the parks too! 
I hope you sort out that dental bill. Something sounds fishy! 

ckmiles yes, the hunt for the perfect purse is real!  Lol.

Mac hope the xrays are good.  Lattes are great!  I think you’re the first person I’ve heard of (aside from my DH) that never had one 

Pattyw gotta ask, what is knob Creek?

Tygerlilly glad to hear I’m not the only one who still does Easter baskets for adult daughters!  Lol.
Scary about hitting the deer.  Once we were driving to a friends place and a few cars ahead of us hit a deer.  It was so disturbing.  My daughter was driving up country maybe a 4 hr drive from home and a deer hit her!  It was rutting season and the deer came out of the woods onto the road and broadsided her car.

Keishashadow too funny!  Sacrifice to the furnace! Another that does Easter egg hunts and baskets for her adult kids.
Baileys and coffee is lovely! 
Swag is always good! 

Schumi NY & London!  Great trip!  Potter tour sounds fun!  Dinner time, lol, I just finished breakfast. And I better get moving. Need to go get DH a bottle of some nice Port for his Birthday today. Then have to get to ACW meeting at 1:30. I’ve been talked into being the secretary. Oh well, meetings only once a month and I’m job sharing haha.
I’ve had Panara in S. Fla. There’s one near our hotel by the beach. It’s good.


----------



## Sue M

RIP Peter Tork   Always watched their show.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to your DH..........Port is always a nice gift.....we always have a few bottles rumbling around.....my sister always get Tom the same one every year.......he doesn’t drink it that often but it’s nice to have in the house.....

Knob Creek is a Bourbon whiskey.........good in cocktails for us.......

Yes, time difference is so funny........


----------



## Charade67

I just got an email about the new HP rollercoaster. Unfortunately it won’t be opening until June.


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Sans family 

Happy Birthday To Sues hubby



Had nice lunch out with friends yesterday. One of our friends got married over Christmas and we took her out to lunch by the ocean to have a celebration. We had a great time and she was happy with her gifts.

The weather here has been unbelievablely warm. It’s been in the upper 80’s for quite a few days. Typically it is in the mid 70’s. Not complaining I will take the 80’s with sunshine.

Nephew from Atlanta is coming to visit for a few days. He will be here this afternoon about 4. I got up this morning early and got the guest bedroom and bathroom ready. I baked cinnamon rolls for breakfast tomorrow, brownies, made tuna fish salad, strawberry daiquiris are in the freezer and a meatloaf for dinner tonight. He is a bachelor so I try to make sure he gets some good  meals while he is here.

Got the UOP email today about the new Potter coaster. Cool that it is based on Hagrids motorcycle.



keishashadow said:


> Nice! A palm tree makes any pic look better. View in my neck of the woods a bit different. Things looked rather ominous to me, was waiting for a ghoul to pop out behind a tree.



Cool spooky supermoon picture.



schumigirl said:


> I`ve always loved handbags and I`m lucky to have beautiful ones and really look after them.



Will admit I have a tad of a weakness for nice handbags too.



Tygerlilly said:


> Woke up to a double surprise: DF home from work after only being there 3 hours, and the news that he got a deer this morning...with the front of my car.  Luckily, he is fine and there's really not much damage. Just kind of an inconvenient fix that needs made, which he thinks he can do himself.



Tygerlilly glad to her your husband is alright. Those deer dart out pretty fast and it’s hard to miss them sometimes.




keishashadow said:


> The cash in the eggs is always a big hit lol.



I have been putting money in the Easter eggs for the kiddos for years too......your right it is a big hit for sure.......they enjoy the hunt more knowing there is cash to be found.

Hope your hand is healing well.

Schumi your countdown is getting closer....it’s really nice how Universal is doing lots of new offerings for food for Mardi Gras this year....I might try some of the offerings when I go up at the end of the month....Hubby and I did not try any of the food last year.

 Mac, Lynne, monyk, Tink, Pattyw, bobbie68, charade, ckmiles and all the Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, ask DH about a deer.  Over $5,000 damage to his truck.  That one smacked into his front driver side, bounced over the hood, and kept on going.  Glad it missed the windshield.  But almost whole side and hood had to be replaced.  That was a fun sight when he had come home early one morning.  I was like, what the hell happened to you.  Was without his truck for a couple of weeks.  Me, I get very nervous, but having lived and went to school where there are deer, I am always very nervous in some places near dusk and dawn.   Glad DD is okay, Sue.

Robo, always such a nice grand mom and aunt.  Yum, I like cinnamon buns.  

Had to open the car window.  53 out. I think we all are ready for some nice weather.  That, and amazing what 24 hours does.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, ask DH about a deer.  Over $5,000 damage to his truck.  That one smacked into his front driver side, bounced over the hood, and kept on going.  Glad it missed the windshield.  But almost whole side and hood had to be replaced.  That was a fun sight when he had come home early one morning.  I was like, what the hell happened to you.  Was without his truck for a couple of weeks.  Me, I get very nervous, but having lived and went to school where there are deer, I am always very nervous in some places near dusk and dawn.   Glad DD is okay, Sue.



My best friend got one just last week and it actually totaled out her van! She was doing 60mph when she hit it and it hit so hard it broke the motor mount and smashed in the whole front drivers side.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH..........Port is always a nice gift.....we always have a few bottles rumbling around.....my sister always get Tom the same one every year.......he doesn’t drink it that often but it’s nice to have in the house.....
> 
> Knob Creek is a Bourbon whiskey.........good in cocktails for us.......
> 
> Yes, time difference is so funny........


Yes, we like a nice Port after a special meal. Ah!  No wonder I don’t know what it was. I don’t drink Bourbon much. 



Charade67 said:


> I just got an email about the new HP rollercoaster. Unfortunately it won’t be opening until June.


I saw the Dis announcement, so disappointed I’ll miss it. We go home May 9. 



Robo56 said:


> Good afternoon Sans family
> 
> Happy Birthday To Sues hubby
> 
> View attachment 383928
> 
> Had nice lunch out with friends yesterday. One of our friends got married over Christmas and we took her out to lunch by the ocean to have a celebration. We had a great time and she was happy with her gifts.
> 
> The weather here has been unbelievablely warm. It’s been in the upper 80’s for quite a few days. Typically it is in the mid 70’s. Not complaining I will take the 80’s with sunshine.
> .


Thank you for the birthday wishes!  I have his fav in the crock pot, pork roast, and we’ll have mashed potatoes, carrots with maple syrup glaze and salad. Went to bakery for a cake. 
Lunch by the ocean sounds wonderful. I can’t wait till it warms up here. 



Tygerlilly said:


> My best friend got one just last week and it actually totaled out her van! She was doing 60mph when she hit it and it hit so hard it broke the motor mount and smashed in the whole front drivers side.


Yikes!  Hope she’s ok.


----------



## macraven

for Sue’s love of her life 
The Mr that made her his Mrs


Hope it was a fun celebration!


----------



## macraven

_Found out latte is a flavor coffee 

I’m more of a basic person with coffee 
Drink basic black with no flavorings added 

same way with tea 

I know boring.....lol_


----------



## Tygerlilly

Made DF his favorite dinner for his birthday tonight: steak on the grill, mashed potatoes and green beans. And homemade cake. I'm so full right now.

Now I'm ready for bed. At 8pm. Living the wild life these days.


----------



## Charade67

Finally a chance to sit down and do a regular post. Today has been busy - work, then taking B to the university for the weekend, and getting her dress to the school for the prom dress resale.  At the drop off for the sale I saw that one of the parent volunteers was a client from work. I wasn’t going to say anything, but she saw me, said hi, and then announced to everyone in the room that I worked for her therapist. Oh well, not a HIPAA violation if she is the one to say something.



ckmiles said:


> I buy lots of handbags- use them for a few months then decide I dont like them so they go back in the closet. Im always looking for the Goldilocks of bags (not too big, not too small, not too heavy, right kind of strap- I have yet to find it, but I've tried alot!


I have a list of requirements for my bags. It’s difficult to find a bag that fulfills all of them 



pattyw said:


> Yuk! The stress with the bill sounds as bad as having the dental work!


Thankfully the dental work wasn’t mine.I haven’t had anything but a routine cleaning and x-rays for the past couple of decades.



Tygerlilly said:


> Woke up to a double surprise: DF home from work after only being there 3 hours, and the news that he got a deer this morning...with the front of my car.  Luckily, he is fine and there's really not much damage. Just kind of an inconvenient fix that needs made, which he thinks he can do himself.


 Yikes. Glad to hear that he is okay.



keishashadow said:


> Could be provider is no longer ‘participating’ in ur ins plan.


 No, she is still a participating provider. My guess is that they have someone new doing the billing.



keishashadow said:


> And don’t get me started on purses...
> 
> Or shoes...
> 
> Or clothes


I am awful when it comes to shoe shopping. I have wide feet, so it can be difficult to find good, comfortable shoes. I also hate high heels and flip flops. I have a pair of slip on Sketchers that I love, but they are starting to come apart.



schumigirl said:


> I’ve never been to a Panera Bread before........everyone says they’re lovely........I need to check out the menu as I think Tom would enjoy it if it has sandwiches and things like that........


 I usually like Panera, but we have had some issues with our local one. They are just starting to regain our trust.



Sue M said:


> Today is DH birthday!


 Happy birthday to him.



Sue M said:


> Charade it’s amazing how hard finding that perfect wallet is. So many cards. So I look for one with a lot of slots. The one I have now I found at Costco and it’s RDIF proof! When I want to go light I take the cards I’ll need and put them in a small pouch. I have several from Dooney that zip and one from lesportsac. Perfect for the parks too!
> I hope you sort out that dental bill. Something sounds fishy!


I do the same with a small pouch if I only need a few cards. I have also been known to put a couple of cards and my ID into my camera bag and not carry any other bag with me.



Sue M said:


> I saw the Dis announcement, so disappointed I’ll miss it. We go home May 9.


I told my husband about the coaster and he said that we just have to go back to Universal. I would love to, but it might be awhile. 

I just dozed off while writing this post. Time to go to bed.


----------



## macraven

Tygerlilly said:


> Made DF his favorite dinner for his birthday tonight: steak on the grill, mashed potatoes and green beans. And homemade cake. I'm so full right now.
> 
> Now I'm ready for bed. At 8pm. Living the wild life these days.


 for your  df!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Found out latte is a flavor coffee
> 
> I’m more of a basic person with coffee
> Drink basic black with no flavorings added
> 
> same way with tea
> 
> I know boring.....lol_


I get non flavoured latte. Except at Christmas then I’ll get gingerbread latte!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Found out latte is a flavor coffee
> 
> I’m more of a basic person with coffee
> Drink basic black with no flavorings added
> 
> same way with tea
> 
> I know boring.....lol_



You can get regular Latte, no flavour….but it is milky, that's why I like them. I guess with you drinking black coffee it won`t be up there in your favourites…….I have had a Toffee caramel latte, but it was too sweet for me. Tom usually adds the caramel syrup to his coffee in the Club Lounge, but not for me...….



Friday again...……

Tom has decided he needs a new shirt for the wedding next weekend.....so, men`s clothes shopping this morning......joy. Still, he`s usually easy to shop for and walks in an picks the first one he sees...…

Apparently the weather is going to be gorgeous this weekend, of course believe it when I see it.....but we got rid of our gas grill last year.....so no grilling outside this weekend unless we can see one today.....may take a rumble through the garden centre close by and see if they have them in yet....I`m almost sure they will have as soon as the Christmas decorations were all away...…..

Have a great Friday guys and gals...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yep!  A Friday!  Happy, and even though it was a shorter week, I am so happy it's a Friday.  The birds are chirping, another nippy, but very nice day.  Almost 10 degrees warmer start than yesterday.  Rainy week-end in store, but hey, a week-end is a week-end.  And a burst of more like Spring temps.  60's on Sunday.  And, as the hockey players, scheduled to play outside this week-end, responded, when weather lady said it may have some rain during the game:  "Don't care."  Nope, a little rain with warmer temps. Who'd da think?  No matter, by Monday, more seasonable, clear, blue skies and freeze your butt temps.  Weather lady said the start of next week will be a quiet period.  That's fine with me.  The closer we get to Spring, the less the snow stays around.  Yeah, I know, we've had snow on Easter before.  

Birthday dudes sounded like they had good birthdays.  Steak, cake.  Yay!

With that, tea is needed.  Schumi is a shopping, not her favorite places, but hey, once DH finds a shirt, lunch out may find you at other stores, you are interested in. Grill shopping may be in there too, as an expected gorgeous week-end, should include a grilled meal.  See, more shopping Schumi.


I'm boring too Mac.  Most of the time, I do not put much in my coffee, and I always have my tea plain.

So, enjoy this double digit, repeated number 2, Friday, homies.  And eat a sweet potato.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi, Lynne and rest of Sans family who are still sleeping or on your way to work 

LOL.....was looking at the funny donut and blue jean cartoon while eating a cinnamon roll.

Nephew arrived and we had a nice dinner prepared for him. The fellas were watching Marvel’s the Punisher and some show that has recreation of broad sword fighting after dinner. Was not my cup of tea so went and read some of my Outlander book.

Nephew wanted the recipes for my Strawberry Daiquiris and Pineapple Pina Colada’s. So showed him how to make them. The guys finished off the pitcher of daiquiris.

They are still sleeping.....I always get up early so trying to be quiet.

Lynne hoping you are continuing to feel better.

Mac coffee is good no matter how it is for sure.....I have coffee on and I have bacon and cinnamon rolls.....come on over everyone is invited.

It’s supposed to be 85 here today.....wish I could send some of this warm weather to all the Sans family who need it.

Was looking at the food for Mardi Gras. The Bayou Boil meal looks like a deal.....Universal is really upping their game...you get the meal, parade viewing, dessert, wine etc.....will be nice to get see how this rolls.

Have a happy Friday everyone.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I have been away awhile just life getting in the way ...Anyway I don't think I can catch up so I am going to try and follow  from here on, and not let life get in the way so much.

Our weather was warmer yesterday after our little snow storm. The teens only had a delay. Right now  they are scheduled to get out on time. We have done real good this year with snow days. 

Liv has had her hours  cut at work and hoping they pick up in March. I told her this could happen and to take hours when they are there, but she didn't listen and now is worried about her stuff she wants. Of course we will help her but I am not letting her know that just yet

I keep thinking about the trip in June and can't wait. I have added the elite package to my DC dolphin swim day. We really liked the cabana and I want Liv to get the little things that go with it. It was a hard choice after the massive vet bills the last two weeks, but I found some money. You only graduate high school once and I want it to be special

This weekend we are going to try and get some work done in the house, I need to watch more Hoarders to get motivated.

I am off this morning to catch up on errands and the house. I hope everyone stays warm or cool, and has a safe start  to the weekend


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popping in to say hi before work.

The dogs were back night before last and awakened me at 4 am barking.. they had managed to lock themselves in again and this time they broke my hot water pipe trying to escape.   Had to call my ex to fix it and I dread seeing the water bill.  

You better believe I locked the door last night.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

So nice of you Bobbie.  We have done the Elite package a few times.  Really enjoy having a private cabana.  Still having a hard time seeing mine graduate.  She's ready to go to college, and almost has said yes.  Even though local, we did agree to let her room at least the first year.  So expensive, but as my niece who went there as a local, and stayed all 4 years on campus, said, it's the night life part you get when staying in the dorms.  Well, as you put it that way.,... LOL  I get what she is saying, so we are making it work. 

Tink, ugh.  You'd think who ever owns those dogs should be fined for that.  Glad you can lock it.  Hope work goes quick, and you get some good sleeping this week-end.

Robbie, Good Morning!  So nice to host your nephew.  Thanks for the breakfast offer.  I'd certainly come if I could.  85.  Yes, please.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Nephew from Atlanta is coming to visit for a few days. He will be here this afternoon about 4. I got up this morning early and got the guest bedroom and bathroom ready. I baked cinnamon rolls for breakfast tomorrow, brownies, made tuna fish salad, strawberry daiquiris are in the freezer and a meatloaf for dinner tonight. He is a bachelor so I try to make sure he gets some good meals while he is here.



That's so nice of you! He will love all the pampering!



Lynne G said:


> I think we all are ready for some nice weather.



Yes!



macraven said:


> I’m more of a basic person with coffee



Nothing wrong with that, Mac! But let's live on the edge and have a latte together! we'll get a basic one!



Tygerlilly said:


> Now I'm ready for bed. At 8pm. Living the wild life these days.



Nothing wrong with catching up on some sleep!



schumigirl said:


> Apparently the weather is going to be gorgeous this weekend,



 Enjoy!! 



Lynne G said:


> Happy, and even though it was a shorter week, I am so happy it's a Friday.



Same here! I'm tired like it was a full work week!



bobbie68 said:


> This weekend we are going to try and get some work done in the house, I need to watch more Hoarders to get motivated.



 Yep-  we started our spring cleaning early! The bad weather has motivated us to start cleaning out the junk!



tink1957 said:


> You better believe I locked the door last night.



So sorry to hear about the water pipes! I hope the owners will be more responsible and keep them under control!


Happy TGIF!! It's a beautiful day here (for us Buffalonians) It's sunny, 37 degrees, light wind! Feels great!! But.... it won't last! Tomorrow night strong winds- with gusts up to 70 mph- arrive and bring rain. Next week, back to the 20's.  Oh well! I'm going to enjoy the sun today!


----------



## macraven

_Happy Friday homies!
Almost weekend time

Tink, hope the costs to the hot water is not high

It is always a pain to run into an expense on your budget

_


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  As predicted snow is here, again. And it’s wet snow.  Good day to hunker down at home. Brother-in-law coming tomorrow for his usual Saturday night dinner. DH picked up a nice baron of beef roast at the butchers. 



schumigirl said:


> You can get regular Latte, no flavour….but it is milky, that's why I like them. I guess with you drinking black coffee it won`t be up there in your favourites…….I have had a Toffee caramel latte, but it was too sweet for me. Tom usually adds the caramel syrup to his coffee in the Club Lounge, but not for me...….
> 
> 
> 
> Friday again...……
> 
> Tom has decided he needs a new shirt for the wedding next weekend.....so, men`s clothes shopping this morning......joy. Still, he`s usually easy to shop for and walks in an picks the first one he sees...…
> 
> Apparently the weather is going to be gorgeous this weekend, of course believe it when I see it.....but we got rid of our gas grill last year.....so no grilling outside this weekend unless we can see one today.....may take a rumble through the garden centre close by and see if they have them in yet....I`m almost sure they will have as soon as the Christmas decorations were all away...…..
> 
> Have a great Friday guys and gals...…...


I find the flavoured lattes too sweet too, so I order half sweet. Have fun shopping!  And grill hunting. We wouldn’t be without one!  

Tink, that’s awful about hot water pipe. I think I’d be reporting the dogs to bylaws or someone. For their own safety as well as the property damage they do. Poor things. So cruel of people to leave these dogs out in winter. 

Robo, sounds like nephew is having a great visit!  85 sounds good to me!

Bobbie the Dolphin swim sounds great!  Kids!  They never listen until they see the consequences of their decisions!  

Pattyw enjoy the break in your weather today!


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF snow is melting, next two days will be warm.  Just found out DS is scheduled to work both days, ergo i get to greet the dawn on my “off” days. Actually, i will beat it but who’s counting lol

First time ever the ATM machine ate my bank card this am.  I’d love to be the person viewing the security tapes.  Had to do the walk of shame to retrieve said cards this am.  At least they offered me coffee 



Charade67 said:


> I just got an email about the new HP rollercoaster. Unfortunately it won’t be opening until June.



6/13 but they will likely have soft openings for at least 2 weeks if no longer.

I’m hoping the height requirement indeed falls in what they termed “family friendly”



macraven said:


> _Found out latte is a flavor coffee
> 
> I’m more of a basic person with coffee
> Drink basic black with no flavorings added
> 
> same way with tea
> 
> I know boring.....lol_



I’d say classic

You’d probably want to order an Americano - unfiltered/pressed espresso run thru with water to fill a regular sized cup.  The flavor is distinctly different from regular coffee

Most that enjoy get at least an extra shot of espresso, if not more.



Sue M said:


> I get non flavoured latte. Except at Christmas then I’ll get gingerbread latte!



I just started drinking flavored creamer in my coffee a year or so ago, first tasting it when i offered it to guests.  Less calories than whole milk that i used.

Nom, if u squint can pretend u r eating a cookie or candy lol

Jr was a starbucks barista for years in HS & college.

Cappucinos are a 1:1:1 of coffee, milk & foam (warmed milk’s foam), which is held back & put on top

Lattes are version of above, if made properly 1:1 of milk & foam, then they pour just a bit of foam over a spoon into the cup.

You can always ask for a shot of flavor or to have it held.  Same as to give half portion of milk vs a whole.

I’m basic, order Pikes Place with shot of Carmel and whipped cream which works out to less $ hehe but i make it up in tip

Cheers 



Robo56 said:


> Morning Schumi, Lynne and rest of Sans family who are still sleeping or on your way to work
> 
> LOL.....was looking at the funny donut and blue jean cartoon while eating a cinnamon roll.
> 
> Nephew arrived and we had a nice dinner prepared for him. The fellas were watching Marvel’s the Punisher and some show that has recreation of broad sword fighting after dinner. Was not my cup of tea so went and read some of my Outlander book.
> 
> Nephew wanted the recipes for my Strawberry Daiquiris and Pineapple Pina Colada’s. So showed him how to make them. The guys finished off the pitcher of daiquiris.
> 
> They are still sleeping.....I always get up early so trying to be quiet.
> 
> Lynne hoping you are continuing to feel better.
> 
> Mac coffee is good no matter how it is for sure.....I have coffee on and I have bacon and cinnamon rolls.....come on over everyone is invited.
> 
> It’s supposed to be 85 here today.....wish I could send some of this warm weather to all the Sans family who need it.
> 
> Was looking at the food for Mardi Gras. The Bayou Boil meal looks like a deal.....Universal is really upping their game...you get the meal, parade viewing, dessert, wine etc.....will be nice to get see how this rolls.
> 
> Have a happy Friday everyone.



I was going to crow our temp will be half that today lol.



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I have been away awhile just life getting in the way ...Anyway I don't think I can catch up so I am going to try and follow  from here on, and not let life get in the way so much.
> 
> Our weather was warmer yesterday after our little snow storm. The teens only had a delay. Right now  they are scheduled to get out on time. We have done real good this year with snow days.
> 
> Liv has had her hours  cut at work and hoping they pick up in March. I told her this could happen and to take hours when they are there, but she didn't listen and now is worried about her stuff she wants. Of course we will help her but I am not letting her know that just yet
> 
> I keep thinking about the trip in June and can't wait. I have added the elite package to my DC dolphin swim day. We really liked the cabana and I want Liv to get the little things that go with it. It was a hard choice after the massive vet bills the last two weeks, but I found some money. You only graduate high school once and I want it to be special
> 
> This weekend we are going to try and get some work done in the house, I need to watch more Hoarders to get motivated.
> 
> I am off this morning to catch up on errands and the house. I hope everyone stays warm or cool, and has a safe start  to the weekend



Even cabanas there are a hurt-piece.  Nice splurge, i’m sure she’ll love it!



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Just popping in to say hi before work.
> 
> The dogs were back night before last and awakened me at 4 am barking.. they had managed to lock themselves in again and this time they broke my hot water pipe trying to escape.   Had to call my ex to fix it and I dread seeing the water bill.
> 
> You better believe I locked the door last night.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Yikes - Those are some rambunctious pups!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Girls woke up early. We all had birthday cake for breakfast. Lol. Leftovers for lunch today and ordering a pizza for the girls and my mom for dinner because it's finally date night!!! We're pretty excited! And I just remembered we had a buy on buffet, get one free offer, so yay for savings there! Can't wait to get my grub on.

Got the house cleaned really good already this morning and tomorrow I'll be cleaning carpets.

Have a good Friday y'all!!


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow great tutorial on coffee!  I’ve wondered what the dif is between latte and cappuccino!


----------



## Charade67

A dreary, wet day for running errands. This morning I took dh’s car to the dealership for his state inspection.  Then I went by the dental office to straighten out my bill. The woman I talked to was very confused. Thankfully another woman in the office understood better and was able to help clear things up. It was as I had suspected, they hadn’t applied the write off for the difference between what they charged and what their contracted rate with the insurance company was. I was also told that they had a new company doing their billing. I happily paid the $23 that I owed instead of the $70 I was originally billed.
This afternoon I am meeting dh at the university. We are going to meet with financial aid to go over a few things. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom has decided he needs a new shirt for the wedding next weekend.....so, men`s clothes shopping this morning......joy. Still, he`s usually easy to shop for and walks in an picks the first one he sees...…


 Have fun shoppping. I hate shopping with dh. If you will pardon the expression, he shops like a girl.  He will look at everything, try on several things, and even go back and look again at the stuff he’s already looked at. I’m more of a  go in, get what I need, and leave person.



Robo56 said:


> It’s supposed to be 85 here today.....wish I could send some of this warm weather to all the Sans family who need it.


 I would love some warm weather right now. It’s supposed to get up to 65 on Sunday, which will be nice, but temps will start dropping again next week.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv has had her hours cut at work and hoping they pick up in March. I told her this could happen and to take hours when they are there, but she didn't listen and now is worried about her stuff she wants. Of course we will help her but I am not letting her know that just yet


Hopefully  they will increase again soon. B is thinking about getting a job at the university library. She has sort of a pre-interview with someone today.



tink1957 said:


> The dogs were back night before last and awakened me at 4 am barking.. they had managed to lock themselves in again and this time they broke my hot water pipe trying to escape. Had to call my ex to fix it and I dread seeing the water bill.


Oh no. I hope the expense isn’t too bad. 



Lynne G said:


> Still having a hard time seeing mine graduate. She's ready to go to college, and almost has said yes. Even though local, we did agree to let her room at least the first year. So expensive, but as my niece who went there as a local, and stayed all 4 years on campus, said, it's the night life part you get when staying in the dorms. Well, as you put it that way.,... LOL I get what she is saying, so we are making it work.


We are in a similar boat. We want B to live on campus, but the price of the dorms. Yikes! Yesterday the school sent us graduation information. I can’t believe it will be here in just a few month.



keishashadow said:


> 6/13 but they will likely have soft openings for at least 2 weeks if no longer.


 Unfortunately I will be there in April.  Oh well, something to look forward to for a future trip.



Tygerlilly said:


> Girls woke up early. We all had birthday cake for breakfast. Lol.


 That sounds good. Sure beats the cottage chees and fruit that I had this morning.

Off to do some laundry before I head back to the university.


----------



## schumigirl

Quickest drive by........

Almost an hour and a half till dinner.......I’m starving.........

Sweet potatoes are on our menu tonight........wedges......to go with spicy pulled pork that has been simmering all day.......spicy sauce all made up.......glad you’re having a decent day Lynne..........

Robo.......I’m in the mood for Strawberry Daiquiris now.........glad you’re having nice visit.......

Vicki.......keep that door locked!!!

Janet.....plain latte for me.....or cappuccino.....like both!!!



Did get new shirts....yes, shirts.........not one.......five.......still, they’re very nice.......

Didn’t get gas grill.........can live without it for another few weeks till we get back from Orlando.......stores weren’t fully stocked yet......may buy online of course direct from company........did get new pans......and two new laundry hampers.........not exciting at all.........

Got friend popping round for a glass of wine, just for an hour till her husband picks her up.......I love my friends!!! And love an open house.......


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> First time ever the ATM machine ate my bank card this am. I’d love to be the person viewing the security tapes. Had to do the walk of shame to retrieve said cards this am. At least they offered me coffee



So you had a polite conversation with the ATM when it ate your card?  I haven't had that happen yet, but what a pain! Now where do you get some $$???  Ugh! 

I LOVE Instacart! Shopping while having my lunch! Will pick up my groceries on my way home today!

I think it's Fish fry Friday!!


----------



## schumigirl

So, sweet potatoes and pulled pork were delicious.....and friend decided to stop for dinner too......then her husband came up and declared himself famished...….thankfully I had cooked for an army...…..all went down well......think she had one or two wines, and as he doesn't drink she had his as well!!!! 

She`s the friend who has the Rocky Horror Picture Show Party every year.....we miss it as we are usually in Orlando...….but pictures look an absolute riot!!!! Pure fun...…..

My guys are going for haircuts in the morning...….so lazy morning for me.....hope its as nice as it was today, can`t believe it`s February...…..into the 60`s......tomorrow has to be even warmer...….did get lots of washing done, dried, ironed and put away......always makes me happy...….I know!!!! 

Enjoying a glass of wine..…new bottle as friend demolished the other...…..

Have a great Friday night……….


----------



## pattyw

Quiet night at home! Joe stopped to get us a fish fry on his way home from work. This is ONE dinner! 

 

The other will be lunch tomorrow!!


----------



## macraven

_Save me a bite pattyw!

It looks good _


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Save me a bite pattyw!
> 
> It looks good _



You got it! It's delicious! The coleslaw and tuna macaroni salads are homemade!


----------



## Lynne G

Um,  no fish for me.  Thanks anyway, Patty.  Ended up with home made cheesesteaks.   Older one did not like the cheese.  Oh well.  Some left over if DH is hungry when he gets home.  

Went shopping with little one.  Lots of traffic out.  Once sun went down, much cooler.  20’s overnight.  Hehe, she calls my car an idiot magnet.  Yeah, over the line, no signals, braking for no apparent reason, seen on the phone, and seen drinking.  Yeah, she’s an angry driver that has had all of those drivers in front of her.  I have to giggle every time she asks if that is an idiot.  That description is usually then followed by, figures, plate from the state next to us.  Apparently, we also had dumb, dumber and dumbest in front of us as we inched up a hill.  Lead foot is also hereditary, apparently too.  

Now relaxing.  Bought rolls of black licorice.  The Wegman’s grocery store is the only place I can find them.  I remember them from the penny candy store I used to go to when I was little. It was a big deal to have a nickel to spend in there.  I was a fan of those black licorice pipes too, but have not seen them in years.  

Cool feeling, so tea almost ready.  Older one bought a Marvel throw on the ship, it is so soft.  He ‘s hot, me, throw around me.  

So happy it is a Friday night, and not a Sunday one.  I fully expect to sleep in.  We will see.  I may be awake early, but  will be slow to get up.


----------



## macraven

_I hate waking up from a dead sleep
when one of the cats jump on me while in bed 

I came to the living room and lay down on the couch and they jumped on me again

They must think I’m something to sleep on
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

My mother loved liquorice Lynne....the real stuff not the over sweetened candy lots of places sell.....and it`s good for you.....apparently. 

Fish looks nice Patty....doesn't it go cold beside the coleslaw and stuff......if we get fish and chips from the 
"Chippy" as we call it over here, it`s well wrapped so it stays toasty hot...….

mac, you must be warm and comfy for them to jump on you like that...…..



So, Saturday again......guys have had their haircuts, house has been mostly cleaned, well, the rooms we use daily anyway....will get to the rest...…

Shrimp coated in our cocktail sauce which is basically a mix of mayo and ketchup with some cayenne pepper in a wrap for lunch today…...first time I got shrimp in America I looked at what she served to me as cocktail sauce in wonderment........but, it`s nice for a change when we`re in the States...….

Pizza for dinner tonight...…..request from my guys.....they`ll go to next town to pick them up as it`s quicker than them delivering out here.....

Have a great Saturday guys whatever you`re doing...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Oh our cocktail sauce usually has horseradish in it, Schumi.  Spiked catsup.  

Nice, hot shower, DH left to do stuff.   Older one needs gas for his car, so I will offfer a diner meal if he will get moving soon, and also go to the grocery store with me.   

Sunny, and at freezing, but hey I will take it.  Rain will be heavy in the overnight tonight.   

Mac, cat heaters are nice sometimes.  Oh I can be a sofa sleeper, with the tv on loud.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh our cocktail sauce usually has horseradish in it, Schumi.  Spiked catsup.
> 
> Nice, hot shower, DH left to do stuff.   Older one needs gas for his car, so I will offfer a diner meal if he will get moving soon, and also go to the grocery store with me.
> 
> Sunny, and at freezing, but hey I will take it.  Rain will be heavy in the overnight tonight.
> 
> Mac, cat heaters are nice sometimes.  Oh I can be a sofa sleeper, with the tv on loud.



Oh yes, I do like it Lynne, best one was atomic horseradish at The Palm...….that one hurt!!!! 

Just didn't expect it when we first ordered a shrimp cocktail...….



It is a beautiful day here and we are waiting in for a company to come give us a quote to get our driveway done, and a whole grass area at the front ripped up and get the same stuff as driveway!!!! I think my DH is in a serious spending mood right now...…. hmmmm……

Hope the guy appears soon and we can get out somewhere while it`s so gorgeous outside......he`s already late but has called to say he got lost???? Still, least he is on his way......


----------



## ckmiles

Good (very late) morning!

Its a nice day here- which means I should get out and enjoy it-  but not feeling very motivated at the moment.  Saturday is clean sheets for the bed-  I wash the ones on the bed and put them right back on- avoids the poor folding attempt.

Dinner will be at my Mom's tonight.  Rumor has it we are having meatloaf.  

Patty- that fish looks so good!

Wishing everyone a great day.....


----------



## tink1957

Good morning ....at work now so I'm just gonna share this bit of spring from the garden center   by the way....I noticed that my peach trees were blooming this morning...

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Tygerlilly

Morning y'all. Date night was nice last night, even if we didn't win a single thing on the slots. Just not our night. Got home super early, but we enjoyed a nice evening snuggled up on the couch watching tv and me reading. Ate the girls left over pizza for breakfast this morning. And I pulled out some taco meat to make nachos for lunch today. Not sure on dinner plans, maybe leftovers?

It's raining and thunderstorms here today, but 50° out. Perfect day to stay in. Weather looks to be a little nicer tomorrow which is good since I'll be out and about with my mom doing wedding stuff.

Also got a deposit date for my tax return...finally! Can't wait for Wednesday to get here so I can pay off some stuff!!


----------



## macraven

_I love weekends!
Hope all have a great one_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> for Sue’s love of her life
> The Mr that made her his Mrs
> 
> 
> Hope it was a fun celebration!


Thanks! It was very nice. Both daughters and youngest ones boyfriend. Had husbands fav pork roast. I went to the Asian bakery to get fruit cake. It’s a light sponge layer cake with whipped cream and fresh fruit on top. Lovely. We enjoyed his Port birthday present after dinner!  He doesn’t like a big deal, just a low key birthday so that’s what it was. 



Charade67 said:


> A dreary, wet day for running errands. This morning I took dh’s car to the dealership for his state inspection.  Then I went by the dental office to straighten out my bill. The woman I talked to was very confused. Thankfully another woman in the office understood better and was able to help clear things up. It was as I had suspected, they hadn’t applied the write off for the difference between what they charged and what their contracted rate with the insurance company was. I was also told that they had a new company doing their billing. I happily paid the $23 that I owed instead of the $70 I was originally billed.
> This afternoon I am meeting dh at the university. We are going to meet with financial aid to go over a few things.
> 
> Have fun shoppping. I hate shopping with dh. If you will pardon the expression, he shops like a girl.  He will look at everything, try on several things, and even go back and look again at the stuff he’s already looked at. I’m more of a  go in, get what I need, and leave person.
> 
> I would love some warm weather right now. It’s supposed to get up to 65 on Sunday, which will be nice, but temps will start dropping again next week.
> .


Glad dental billing was sorted out!  Dreary drizzly day here too. Correction, just looked out, drizzle just turned to snow!



macraven said:


> _I hate waking up from a dead sleep
> when one of the cats jump on me while in bed
> 
> I came to the living room and lay down on the couch and they jumped on me again
> 
> They must think I’m something to sleep on
> Lol_


Our cat used to like to sleep across daughters chest!  The dogs sleep in our room!  In the morning the cat would start batting her cheek to get up and feed him!  



schumigirl said:


> My mother loved liquorice Lynne....the real stuff not the over sweetened candy lots of places sell.....and it`s good for you.....apparently.
> 
> Fish looks nice Patty....doesn't it go cold beside the coleslaw and stuff......if we get fish and chips from the
> "Chippy" as we call it over here, it`s well wrapped so it stays toasty hot...….
> 
> mac, you must be warm and comfy for them to jump on you like that...…..
> 
> 
> 
> So, Saturday again......guys have had their haircuts, house has been mostly cleaned, well, the rooms we use daily anyway....will get to the rest...…
> 
> Shrimp coated in our cocktail sauce which is basically a mix of mayo and ketchup with some cayenne pepper in a wrap for lunch today…...first time I got shrimp in America I looked at what she served to me as cocktail sauce in wonderment........but, it`s nice for a change when we`re in the States...….
> 
> Pizza for dinner tonight...…..request from my guys.....they`ll go to next town to pick them up as it`s quicker than them delivering out here.....
> 
> Have a great Saturday guys whatever you`re doing...…..


I never liked the black liquorice. Seems you either like it or not!  
My mom made that cocktail sauce!  Minus the cayenne. Baron of beef roast for us tonight. I love pizza. We finally got a decent pizza place in town that makes NY style pizza. Love it. 

Tink, lovely flowers!  The crocus were just coming up and cherry blossoms started coming out, then winter decided to happen!  

Found out the Florida AAA sells Universal APs, with modest discount. Maybe save $12ish dollars, better than nothing. I’ll take what savings I can get. Canadian dollar isn’t that great right now. We loose around 30% so any discount is good. So I’ll probably wait till we get to Ft. Lauderdale and stop into a AAA, there’s one near my moms. May look and see if there’s one near our hotel. 

Have a good Saturday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......beautiful flowers!!! Our wild daffodils are all coming through too.......And I’m so jealous of your peach tree.....we don’t have the climate for peaches......have to stick to plums, apples and pears.......but I love peaches!!! Hope your day goes quickly.......

Sue, I hear you on the exchange rate......ours sucks too......not as bad as the Canadian though!! We don’t lose too bad.......beef sounds lovely........

ck.......enjoy that meatloaf!!! And yep, love freshly laundered sheets straight back on bed......




Yep, pizza was lovely........we are all full........not beached whale full......but full.

No plans tonight, our friends are thinking we are hibernating.......lol.......all cosy in here so plan a night in front of the tv with my husband.......yep, perfect Saturday night.........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Fish looks nice Patty....doesn't it go cold beside the coleslaw and stuff......if we get fish and chips from the
> "Chippy" as we call it over here, it`s well wrapped so it stays toasty hot...…



The fish stayed pretty warm in the Styrofoam container. Yes- wrapped up would keep it warmer!



schumigirl said:


> Pizza for dinner tonight



Sounds great!



Lynne G said:


> Mac, cat heaters are nice sometimes



Yep- free too!



ckmiles said:


> Dinner will be at my Mom's tonight. Rumor has it we are having meatloaf.



Mom's meatloaf- YUM!!



tink1957 said:


> Good morning ....at work now so I'm just gonna share this bit of spring from the garden center




What a beautiful sight! Won't see that around here for months!



Tygerlilly said:


> Date night was nice last night,



Yay for date night!



Sue M said:


> Have a good Saturday everyone.



You too Sue!!

Speaking of date night, Joe and I are going out to dinner and attending a theater show downtown! It's in one of the smaller theaters - so intimate.  The show is called Almost Maine. Has good reviews!

Sending healing wishes to Mac! Hope the kitties warm your foot, but not jump on it!






Have a great night all!!


----------



## macraven

_Have a fun date night pattyw!

_


----------



## Sue M

Ditto!


----------



## kohlby

Hi all.  Looks like I have a LOT of catching up to do.  I had a lot of trouble reading this site on my other device and finally got a new one.  So, hopefully this fixes it.  So far, so good.  Glad to see so many of names I recognize and some new ones!  I’ll need some time to get through all the posts.  For some reason, I tend to get hungry when I read through posts on here often.  

As usual, life has been busy.  I’m still in Florida - our Beijing move date will be this summer.  Our most recent Universal trip was with a friend who had never been on Monday.  We went with her two young kids so we focused a lot on the play areas since we didn’t have express.  So, a totally different focus that usual but we still managed to not have time for all I had hoped to do with her kids.  I did get them to see the Mardi Gras parade, so that was great!  Everyone left exhausted.  Yesterday was a Disney 5k.  We dressed up as the Disney annual passholder magnets.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Today has been such a lazy day.  I didn’t drag myself out of bed until 11:00 Today is cold and raining, so I really didn’t want to leave the house. Unfortunately, we don’t have much food ( I really need to get to the store) so dh and I went out for breakfast/lunch. I’ve done some laundry today, but that’s the only productive think I’ve done. 



schumigirl said:


> Didn’t get gas grill.........can live without it for another few weeks till we get back from Orlando.......stores weren’t fully stocked yet......may buy online of course direct from company.......


I am so looking forward to getting a grill this spring or summer. Hopefully it will stop raining by then so we can use one.



pattyw said:


> Quiet night at home! Joe stopped to get us a fish fry on his way home from work. This is ONE dinner!
> 
> View attachment 384317
> 
> The other will be lunch tomorrow!!


That looks really good. I don’t eat a lot of fish, but like to have some once in awhile. 



Lynne G said:


> Went shopping with little one. Lots of traffic out. Once sun went down, much cooler. 20’s overnight. Hehe, she calls my car an idiot magnet. Yeah, over the line, no signals, braking for no apparent reason, seen on the phone, and seen drinking. Yeah, she’s an angry driver that has had all of those drivers in front of her. I have to giggle every time she asks if that is an idiot. That description is usually then followed by, figures, plate from the state next to us. Apparently, we also had dumb, dumber and dumbest in front of us as we inched up a hill. Lead foot is also hereditary, apparently too.


 When were you in my city? We always joke about how terrible the drivers are here. Don’t even get me started on acceleration lanes. 



macraven said:


> _I hate waking up from a dead sleep
> when one of the cats jump on me while in bed
> 
> I came to the living room and lay down on the couch and they jumped on me again
> 
> They must think I’m something to sleep on
> Lol_


I don’t get jumped on, but my cat likes to wake us up with the most pitiful sounding meows. Once we are all up he will go back to sleep.



tink1957 said:


> Good morning ....at work now so I'm just gonna share this bit of spring from the garden center View attachment 384403 View attachment 384404 by the way....I noticed that my peach trees were blooming this morning...
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


 Georgeous pictures. 



Tygerlilly said:


> Also got a deposit date for my tax return...finally! Can't wait for Wednesday to get here so I can pay off some stuff!!


We just got our federal a couple of days ago. SOme of it is going to pay off the upcoming Orlando trip.



kohlby said:


> Hi all. Looks like I have a LOT of catching up to do.





kohlby said:


> As usual, life has been busy. I’m still in Florida - our Beijing move date will be this summer


Welcome back. I think I missed something. What is taking you to Beijing?


Getting closer to suppertime. No plans as of yet. Also no idea of what to do with the rest of the evening. It seems so weird not having B here.


----------



## Lynne G

Shopping Saturday.  Lots of food, so hunkered down too, rain is coming.

Kohlby, so happy to see ya post.  Hope all are doing well, and wow!  Moving is this summer.  

Oh, and Keisha, yep one of 7 red soled ordered.  Nude color.  Very happy little one.  And the people watching today.  A real hoot.  And, did you see that car?  Valet had some happy smiles, I am sure.  Little one is very good at knowing cars.  Champagne taste.   LOL


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Didn’t get gas grill.........can live without it for another few weeks till we get back from Orlando.......stores weren’t fully stocked yet......may buy online of course direct from company........did get new pans......and two new laundry hampers.........not exciting at all.........



I'm a charcoal snob.   I'll try not to hold it against you.


----------



## kohlby

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Today has been such a lazy day.  I didn’t drag myself out of bed until 11:00 Today is cold and raining, so I really didn’t want to leave the house. Unfortunately, we don’t have much food ( I really need to get to the store) so dh and I went out for breakfast/lunch. I’ve done some laundry today, but that’s the only productive think I’ve done.
> 
> I am so looking forward to getting a grill this spring or summer. Hopefully it will stop raining by then so we can use one.
> 
> 
> Welcome back. I think I missed something. What is taking you to Beijing?
> 
> .



The same thing that brought me to Florida - Universal.  They are building a new park in Beijing and my husband is working on it.

I hope your rain ends.  Cold rain is the worse!  Growing up in Massachusetts, it seemed like those cold, wet months went on forever.


----------



## kohlby

Squirlz said:


> I'm a charcoal snob.   I'll try not to hold it against you.


Me too.  But if someone else is doing the grilling for me, then I can overlook that.


----------



## macraven

_I’m always thrilled when my “homie kids” come back home here

Kohlby welcome back home!

I’ll always remember you loaned me one of your kids so I could do the P flyer ride
That was the highlight of my day on the trip I did years back when adults could only ride if they had a child with them

Are you looking forward for your next move ?
Hope it will be great for you and the family !_


----------



## macraven

_When my kids were ore teens. I switched to a gas Weber 

Only reason I gave up the charcoal grill was it took too long to heat the charcoal to make hot dogs for lunch 

Every day for lunch that summer
they were in a mood to eat only hot dogs 
Quick and easy to make dogs on a gas grill _


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> I'm a charcoal snob.   I'll try not to hold it against you.


I was too, but friends downsized to a condo and couldn’t take their propane grill so gave it to us. After that we never went back to charcoal! 



macraven said:


> _I’m always thrilled when my “homie kids” come back home here
> 
> Kohlby welcome back home!
> 
> I’ll always remember you loaned me one of your kids so I could do the P flyer ride
> That was the highlight of my day on the trip I did years back when adults could only ride if they had a child with them
> 
> Are you looking forward for your next move ?
> Hope it will be great for you and the family !_


Still can’t go on without a kid can we?  It looks like fun, but I’d have to rent a kid lol!


Brother-in-law gone. Dinner was great, now I feel like a beached whale!  Didn’t really need the pecan pie with gobs of whipped cream!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum.  I like pecan pie with lots of whipped cream.


----------



## macraven

_It’s after midnight and I read Lynne mention pecan pie

Now I want a slice but not going out in this rain we are having, to get pie 

Damn 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Hey kohlby......nice to see you again........hope things are good with you.......

Charade hope your rain stops soon. 

Squirlz........we used to have charcoal many, many years ago.........but gas is so much easier and there’s no discernible difference between the taste for us......but, yep, we have friends who still have charcoal and tease us about not being authentic.......hey, they still eat the food pretty darn sharp........

mac......we always have Weber grills......made the mistake of buying another brand few years ago.......this is why we are now back to Weber.......they last for ages! Quality does win out.......



Another glorious and beautiful day here today again.......getting spoiled with all this sunshine......although it’s still chilly........

Hope it’s still nice on Friday for the wedding.......

Some grocery shopping today then suitcases are coming down from the attic.......always like to give them a good airing and wipe down before we use them.......this weekend we only need a small one as we’re only there 3 days. 

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## macraven

_Is it bacon time yet?_


----------



## Lynne G

Nope.  Gonna let the kids sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Is it bacon time yet?_



Bacon sandwiches for lunch here mac........only the best of bacon too.......



Another washing on line today.........think my guys think I’m pulling stuff out of drawers and closets to wash when weather is so nice......

12 more sleeps.........


----------



## Tygerlilly

Morning y'all. Heading to the wedding expo and lunch with my mom in a few hours. Send me all the luck because they're giving away $10,000 in services/food to one lucky bride and I'm entered in the drawing!


----------



## Lynne G

Sending lots of luck to ya, Tyger. 

Rainy and cool.  Time for breakfast with little one and some shopping.  If rain stops then will put some more windshield wiper fluid in.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. The rain has finally stopped, but we are supposed to get strong winds today. 
I have to go get B soon, take her to lunch/brunch and then get her to a theater downtown for a tap rehearsal. Tonight she will be performing in what I guess you could call a community dance showcase. I’m excited to see it, but dh not so much.

Good luck today Tygerlilly.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, it’s pushing 60 degrees here  but going to drop by afternoon.  Did my dog-mom duty this am out finding ‘mines’ in the back yard.  Let’s just say having two this weekend upped the ante

Yesterday busy, had to head up to God’s country to pick up a pair of work boots for the mr where the company issues vouchers.  Turned it into ‘an outing’ googled and found a Texas Roadhouse, few in my area. Nom. Notice the bread basket already nearly empty after devouring the salads.

 



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow great tutorial on coffee!  I’ve wondered what the dif is between latte and cappuccino!



Only reason i remember is DS had to pass a test to be promoted to manager there lol. One thing i will say for SB is they are big on cleanliness, they break down those machines like clockwork to clean them.



schumigirl said:


> Quickest drive by........
> 
> Almost an hour and a half till dinner.......I’m starving.........
> 
> Sweet potatoes are on our menu tonight........wedges......to go with spicy pulled pork that has been simmering all day.......spicy sauce all made up.......glad you’re having a decent day Lynne..........
> 
> Robo.......I’m in the mood for Strawberry Daiquiris now.........glad you’re having nice visit.......
> 
> Vicki.......keep that door locked!!!
> 
> Janet.....plain latte for me.....or cappuccino.....like both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did get new shirts....yes, shirts.........not one.......five.......still, they’re very nice.......
> 
> Didn’t get gas grill.........can live without it for another few weeks till we get back from Orlando.......stores weren’t fully stocked yet......may buy online of course direct from company........did get new pans......and two new laundry hampers.........not exciting at all.........
> 
> Got friend popping round for a glass of wine, just for an hour till her husband picks her up.......I love my friends!!! And love an open house.......



One is good, five is better!



pattyw said:


> So you had a polite conversation with the ATM when it ate your card?  I haven't had that happen yet, but what a pain! Now where do you get some $$???  Ugh!
> 
> I LOVE Instacart! Shopping while having my lunch! Will pick up my groceries on my way home today!
> 
> I think it's Fish fry Friday!!



Conversation? Yes, that’s what it was lol



schumigirl said:


> So, sweet potatoes and pulled pork were delicious.....and friend decided to stop for dinner too......then her husband came up and declared himself famished...….thankfully I had cooked for an army...…..all went down well......think she had one or two wines, and as he doesn't drink she had his as well!!!!
> 
> She`s the friend who has the Rocky Horror Picture Show Party every year.....we miss it as we are usually in Orlando...….but pictures look an absolute riot!!!! Pure fun...…..
> 
> My guys are going for haircuts in the morning...….so lazy morning for me.....hope its as nice as it was today, can`t believe it`s February...…..into the 60`s......tomorrow has to be even warmer...….did get lots of washing done, dried, ironed and put away......always makes me happy...….I know!!!!
> 
> Enjoying a glass of wine..…new bottle as friend demolished the other...…..
> 
> Have a great Friday night……….



RHPS party? How cool is that?



pattyw said:


> Quiet night at home! Joe stopped to get us a fish fry on his way home from work. This is ONE dinner!
> 
> View attachment 384317
> 
> The other will be lunch tomorrow!!



Not big on fried seafood but that looks delish!  Lent right around the corner, love the charity fish fries, some of the side dishes are quite inventive.



Lynne G said:


> Um,  no fish for me.  Thanks anyway, Patty.  Ended up with home made cheesesteaks.   Older one did not like the cheese.  Oh well.  Some left over if DH is hungry when he gets home.
> 
> Went shopping with little one.  Lots of traffic out.  Once sun went down, much cooler.  20’s overnight.  Hehe, she calls my car an idiot magnet.  Yeah, over the line, no signals, braking for no apparent reason, seen on the phone, and seen drinking.  Yeah, she’s an angry driver that has had all of those drivers in front of her.  I have to giggle every time she asks if that is an idiot.  That description is usually then followed by, figures, plate from the state next to us.  Apparently, we also had dumb, dumber and dumbest in front of us as we inched up a hill.  Lead foot is also hereditary, apparently too.
> 
> Now relaxing.  Bought rolls of black licorice.  The Wegman’s grocery store is the only place I can find them.  I remember them from the penny candy store I used to go to when I was little. It was a big deal to have a nickel to spend in there.  I was a fan of those black licorice pipes too, but have not seen them in years.
> 
> Cool feeling, so tea almost ready.  Older one bought a Marvel throw on the ship, it is so soft.  He ‘s hot, me, throw around me.
> 
> So happy it is a Friday night, and not a Sunday one.  I fully expect to sleep in.  We will see.  I may be awake early, but  will be slow to get up.



GD leaving Phillie this am.  She did get a medal on floor yea!  Did the high points of the city, including touching the replica Liberty Bell etc.  asked what was her favorite thing of the trip, she replied

cheesecake 



macraven said:


> _I hate waking up from a dead sleep
> when one of the cats jump on me while in bed
> 
> I came to the living room and lay down on the couch and they jumped on me again
> 
> They must think I’m something to sleep on
> Lol_



Or a play toy lol




ckmiles said:


> Good (very late) morning!
> 
> Its a nice day here- which means I should get out and enjoy it-  but not feeling very motivated at the moment.  Saturday is clean sheets for the bed-  I wash the ones on the bed and put them right back on- avoids the poor folding attempt.
> 
> Dinner will be at my Mom's tonight.  Rumor has it we are having meatloaf.
> 
> Patty- that fish looks so good!
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day.....



Sooo, in your world is that considered a good thing? . 

Most i know won’t touch it but I like my version sliced down cold on sammies



tink1957 said:


> Good morning ....at work now so I'm just gonna share this bit of spring from the garden center View attachment 384403 View attachment 384404 by the way....I noticed that my peach trees were blooming this morning...
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



What a treat to see that this am!  Everything is dull and grey here still but I did notice the tips of something pushing thru in my front garden.  Maybe crocus?  



Sue M said:


> Thanks! It was very nice. Both daughters and youngest ones boyfriend. Had husbands fav pork roast. I went to the Asian bakery to get fruit cake. It’s a light sponge layer cake with whipped cream and fresh fruit on top. Lovely. We enjoyed his Port birthday present after dinner!  He doesn’t like a big deal, just a low key birthday so that’s what it was.
> 
> 
> Glad dental billing was sorted out!  Dreary drizzly day here too. Correction, just looked out, drizzle just turned to snow!
> 
> 
> Our cat used to like to sleep across daughters chest!  The dogs sleep in our room!  In the morning the cat would start batting her cheek to get up and feed him!
> 
> 
> I never liked the black liquorice. Seems you either like it or not!
> My mom made that cocktail sauce!  Minus the cayenne. Baron of beef roast for us tonight. I love pizza. We finally got a decent pizza place in town that makes NY style pizza. Love it.
> 
> Tink, lovely flowers!  The crocus were just coming up and cherry blossoms started coming out, then winter decided to happen!
> 
> Found out the Florida AAA sells Universal APs, with modest discount. Maybe save $12ish dollars, better than nothing. I’ll take what savings I can get. Canadian dollar isn’t that great right now. We loose around 30% so any discount is good. So I’ll probably wait till we get to Ft. Lauderdale and stop into a AAA, there’s one near my moms. May look and see if there’s one near our hotel.
> 
> Have a good Saturday everyone.



I did a double take when you said your DH’s fav was fruit cake (yuck) before you described it.



macraven said:


> _When my kids were ore teens. I switched to a gas Weber
> 
> Only reason I gave up the charcoal grill was it took too long to heat the charcoal to make hot dogs for lunch
> 
> Every day for lunch that summer
> they were in a mood to eat only hot dogs
> Quick and easy to make dogs on a gas grill _



Oh, those poor doggies.  I still have small charcoal grill stuffed in shed sitting next to my smoker gathering dust JIK i get motivated but the time involved to get the charcoal right is way over my tolerance level.



macraven said:


> _Is it bacon time yet?_



Nope - Mr on midnight shift, sleeping in, I may start without him soon


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Im a charcoal girl too-  I dont own one (I dont grill) but I prefer it.  I grew up with it, and I find the taste is superior when cooking with charcoal.  I love the smell!  

Rainy here- and a high wind warning for tomorrow.  The weather guy said its a small dog wind warning- so I've got to find a way to weigh down Bogart when we are outside....   Here he is on a sunny day -  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Spike101

Its a balmy 16 degrees (60 degrees in old money) in London today, clear blue sky, you'd think it was late April,  early May, and considering this time last year it was arctic, crazy weather!

Anyhoo I've taken the opportunity to walk round in my new holiday sandals all day, best to get my feet used to them before I go away, packing wise, aside from my toothbrush and pants I'm just about done, cant believe this time next week I'll be on the plane, oh lordy!


----------



## Lynne G

CK, all I can envision:  

We have a high wind advisory too tomorrow.


----------



## pattyw

kohlby said:


> They are building a new park in Beijing and my husband is working on it.



How exciting!



macraven said:


> _Is it bacon time yet?_



Almost! 



Tygerlilly said:


> Send me all the luck because they're giving away $10,000 in services/food to one lucky bride and I'm entered in the drawing!



Good luck!!



Lynne G said:


> Rainy and cool



Yep- same here!



Charade67 said:


> The rain has finally stopped, but we are supposed to get strong winds today.



Here too!!



keishashadow said:


> Let’s just say having two this weekend upped the ante



You're a good dog-Mom



ckmiles said:


> Here he is on a sunny day - Have a great day everyone!



So cute!!



Lynne G said:


> We have a high wind advisory too tomorrow.



We're in for it too!!

Happy Sunday all!! We're like the others- mild temps but rain and high winds- with hurricane force gusts moving in soon! Many trees will topple with the wet ground.  We're expecting a lot of power outages. Joe has the generator all set to go.  All of our electronics are plugged in! Comfort food ready to go!!

Sending well wishes to all of you in the same storm path!


----------



## macraven

_Looking forward to walking dead later tonight 

I know many are no longer into this show but it still holds my attention 
_


----------



## schumigirl

ck.......yep, love the aroma of anything cooking on a grill.......if you’re not hungry before you get cooking you soon are........cute puppy.....and great name too!!!


Spike........it’s just around the corner.........it does come around doesn’t it..........we have a fog warning for tonight into tomorrow morning........foghorn has been operating already this evening........but gorgeous day!!


Lynne and Patty......hope those high winds don’t do any damage for you........winds can be incredibly scary to listen to and hopefully you don’t have to go out in it........


Mac, yes, we gave up on WD......me way back, Tom watched last weeks episode in around 10 minutes and declared himself done and took it off of planner for recording.........but, glad you still enjoy it.....I know you love it a lot......




So, another gorgeous but fresh day here again today.......

Fog has already started to gently roll in, had it bad this morning, then it went but weather warning for tonight.......it feels foggy if that makes sense.......and looking out to sea right now you can’t see anything, but when that bank of darkness approaches it is so eerie......

Roast chicken for dinner tonight.........doing roast potatoes too........and made some strawberry ice cream today.....not a huge amount.......just enough for one portion...

Getting hungry now.........


----------



## pcstang

Dropping in to say hi. It was 87 here yesterday. Had to go to Panama City yesterday for work. Still a disaster zone and will be for quite awhile. I’ve doing lots of work in the panhandle of FL and SW GA. 7 days a week! Anyway, off to work, hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> CK, all I can envision:  View attachment 384563
> 
> We have a high wind advisory too tomorrow.



That is one cool picture!!!


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> Spike........it’s just around the corner.........it does come around doesn’t it..........we have a fog warning for tonight into tomorrow morning........foghorn has been operating already this evening........but gorgeous day!!



Oh doesnt it just!

I can so clearly remember nearly 6 months ago, sneakily while at work looking at prices, hotels, flight options, travel tips, thinking, can I do this?

And this time next week I'll be on the plane, seems like a dream to be honest!


----------



## macraven

_PC sounds like you are very busy

Spike 6 more wake ups before your trip 
(Yes 6 as no one sleeps much the night before a vacation )_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Looking forward to walking dead later tonight
> 
> I know many are no longer into this show but it still holds my attention _



Heck, it makes my Sunday

Although, I do tape it and often catch the next night since i go to bed early lol

Watching the Oscar pre-shows, love the fashion


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> Oh doesnt it just!
> 
> I can so clearly remember nearly 6 months ago, sneakily while at work looking at prices, hotels, flight options, travel tips, thinking, can I do this?
> 
> And this time next week I'll be on the plane, seems like a dream to be honest!



Hope this week goes past quickly for you, anticipation is always fun, but nothing like travel day coming around......that’s the best!!! 



macraven said:


> _
> Spike 6 more wake ups before your trip
> (Yes 6 as no one sleeps much the night before a vacation )_



Isn’t that the truth.........got to be the worst nights sleep ever.........although there is something quite wonderful about the night before a trip..........



keishashadow said:


> Heck, it makes my Sunday
> 
> Although, I do tape it and often catch the next night since i go to bed early lol
> 
> Watching the Oscar pre-shows, love the fashion



I keep forgetting to watch the preshows for it......yes, I love the outfits, even if I don’t quite know who some of them are........

We’ll get the highlights when we get up tomorrow......

When’s the puppy going home?? Are they back today? 




Well, we are supposed to be blanketed in fog right now, clear as crystal outside,  hopefully they’ve got it wrong......wouldn’t be the first time.....

Very chilly tonight though, heating is very welcome. 

Volunteering again Tomorrow morning......lots of lovely noisy and exuberant 3 and 4 year olds......got to love preschool kids.......

Cranberry and pineapple juice with a splash of lime tonight........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> and made some strawberry ice cream today.



YUM!! Homemade ice cream-WOW!!

Mac- enjoy the Walking Dead!! 

Pcstang- Sounds like you'll be busy for a while! Important work- getting repairs done so people can resume normal lives again!

Spike- almost time to pack!

Keisha- enjoy the Oscars! 



schumigirl said:


> Volunteering again Tomorrow morning......lots of lovely noisy and exuberant 3 and 4 year olds......got to love preschool kids.......



How fun!!  So nice of you to help out! 


Wind storm is in full force!! Windows are shaking- debris is flying! Even though the wind is gusting to 75 mph it's still nothing as compared to a hurricane. Still very scary here- hoping our power stays on!

Back to some housework!


----------



## macraven

_Keisha do you think the winners will keep their speech to the 90 second time line ?

I will switch during wd commercials to check the Oscars and see how that new system works _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Is it bacon time yet?_


It’s always bacon time!   We had for breakfast!  We get the thick sliced bacon. Yummy. 



Tygerlilly said:


> Morning y'all. Heading to the wedding expo and lunch with my mom in a few hours. Send me all the luck because they're giving away $10,000 in services/food to one lucky bride and I'm entered in the drawing!


Best of luck!  

Keishashadow sitting here now with my Starbucks latte!  Just got back from the mall. My power cord for iPad crapped out!  I get the extra long one from Logix esp good for travel, can lay in bed with it plugged in. But this time I thought the 5’ would do it. Will see. 
Yeah, not THAT kind of fruitcake.   I’m with you on that!  Yuck. 

No snow today!  Even see some blue skies. Yay!


----------



## Sue M

View from deck on a clear day!  See, there are mountains. When we moved here 34ish yrs ago there were no high rises!


----------



## Lynne G

Ham steak with pasta salad and steamed green beans.  Easy dinner.  

May watch some of the Oscar stuff, may be not.  Know older one will catch TWD. 

Woot!  Spike has a short countdown and so does Schumi.  

End of February coming soon.  I am so ready for Spring.  Lots of Spring break clothes now in the stores.  

Very gray day.   Just relaxing is a perfect Sunday evening.  Later homies.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne lol!  Must stop Monday, love it!  I’m going to watch Oscars too. 

On my church office shift Tues (until they hire someone) a film crew will be around filming Sirens. I’ve not seen the show, but wonder if they need extras, lol!


----------



## pattyw

Storm is bad! Our power just went out! Electronics are all charged - will get the generator going soon!

No hot dinner for us!

Hope everyone else is having a calm Sunday evening!


----------



## kohlby

Mac - glad I could loan you one of my kids that time!  The girl one is now a smidge too tall so I’m down to one barely short enough. 

Tyger- I’m a bit late, but good luck!

Charade - hope the showcase was fun!

Ck- Hope you serviced the small dog wind warning.  I have a comical picture in my head.

Spike - How exciting that your trip is so close!  Good luck being productive with anything this week while you dream about the trip!

No tv watching here tonight.  I currently have 6 teen boys in my house playing dungeons and dragons and they are way too loud for me to hear a tv.  I can’t go hide out in my room since my youngest wants me near him.  Plus, it’s pretty funny the things I overhear the teens say anyway,


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Storm is bad! Our power just went out! Electronics are all charged - will get the generator going soon!
> 
> No hot dinner for us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a calm Sunday evening!


Yikes!  From wind?  Stay safe.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Keisha do you think the winners will keep their speech to the 90 second time line ?
> 
> I will switch during wd commercials to check the Oscars and see how that new system works _



I’m up, but still haven’t caught up with who won what and who wore what yet......I’m still half asleep.......



Sue M said:


> It’s always bacon time!   We had for breakfast!  We get the thick sliced bacon. Yummy.
> 
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Keishashadow sitting here now with my Starbucks latte!  Just got back from the mall. My power cord for iPad crapped out!  I get the extra long one from Logix esp good for travel, can lay in bed with it plugged in. But this time I thought the 5’ would do it. Will see.
> Yeah, not THAT kind of fruitcake.   I’m with you on that!  Yuck.
> 
> No snow today!  Even see some blue skies. Yay!



Is there any other kind of bacon!!!! Yep, thick bacon........our bacon in the U.K. is different to the US stuff.......we would call the kind we get in America streaky and usually drape it over our turkey when we cook it, otherwise we don’t ever buy it........





pattyw said:


> YUM!! Homemade ice cream-WOW!!
> 
> Mac- enjoy the Walking Dead!!
> 
> Spike- almost time to pack!
> 
> Keisha- enjoy the Oscars!
> 
> 
> 
> How fun!!  So nice of you to help out!
> 
> 
> Wind storm is in full force!! Windows are shaking- debris is flying! Even though the wind is gusting to 75 mph it's still nothing as compared to a hurricane. Still very scary here- hoping our power stays on!
> 
> Back to some housework!



Ice cream was lovely!! It’s easy and a bit of a cheat though as I have an ice cream maker........

Patty that sounds so scary.......that’s a high wind regardless.....I hope you don’t get any damage and thankfully you have a generator.......least you’ll have power........





Sue M said:


> View attachment 384635 View from deck on a clear day!  See, there are mountains. When we moved here 34ish yrs ago there were no high rises!



That is a beautiful view....even with the high rises........



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 384643
> 
> Ham steak with pasta salad and steamed green beans.  Easy dinner.
> 
> May watch some of the Oscar stuff, may be not.  Know older one will catch TWD.
> 
> Woot!  Spike has a short countdown and so does Schumi.
> 
> End of February coming soon.  I am so ready for Spring.  Lots of Spring break clothes now in the stores.
> 
> Very gray day.   Just relaxing is a perfect Sunday evening.  Later homies.



Yes Lynne, think we are all ready for Spring.......and I know for us it hasn’t been the worst winter in recent years, but ready for some more sunshine........I love Autumn when it starts as dark nights are so cosy, but by now I’m ready for lighter nights and mornings too..........

Yep, countdown is getting shorter!!




So, we do have fog now......it did start to roll in around midnight........very atmospheric but hate driving in it, so hope it clears quickly.......cold too!!!

Not helping out this morning at nursery, teacher called me last night and said person who had called to say she wouldn’t be in, is now coming in.......so I’m free now..........

Will take DH shopping again......still needs a few bits for wedding this weekend and our trip.......hoping we’re same as where Lynne lives and have some springlike clothes in stock.........

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, hope you got your power back, quick.  We lost power around 10pm last night.  Apparently, a very loud gust we heard, then boom, lights out.  That gust knocked off us, and 849 other customers.  Thankfully, the expected 2 hour wait that was the response to we're without electric, happily, turned out to be only a 1/2 hour wait.  Guess the kids were all online, as DH and I were already in bed, and kids said, power went out and power came on.  Fixed our clock in our bedroom, then if the kids don't fix the phone, and other clocks, I'll have to do that later today.  Some of those gusts, so far, were very loud.  Cool start too, 35 out.  And bad hair alert.  I was so happy, no puffy hair when I got out of the shower.  Uh huh, poofy hair after walking outside.  Ack.

And routine it is.  I'm like, oh, already took off my jacket, plugged in my phone and turned on the light, when I was ready to do that.  Sigh.  DH was not a good sleeper last night.  Which means, neither was I.  One of those days. 

With that, tea is needed.  Almost too warm in here.  And The Purge posters everywhere.  Yeah, we're not HHN fans, just moving buildings later this year, so encouraging all to lessen the number of boxes being moved.  I've been trying every so often.  I have lots less than others.  So there's that.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Well, I didn't win the big prize, but I did win a month of boot camp classes! Thanks for the good luck. I still had a great time and met with our dj. Had some great lunch at the casino and samples at the expo, and got to show my mom the actual floor  Owhere the wedding will be. 

Supposed to be in the 60s today and high 50s tomorrow. Hope to get the girls out of the house today for a bit.


----------



## macraven

_This month is passing quickly for me!

Where did all the time go?


Have a great week homies !_


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Yikes! From wind? Stay safe.



Yes- winds were gusting at over 70mph!



schumigirl said:


> Ice cream was lovely!! It’s easy and a bit of a cheat though as I have an ice cream maker........
> 
> Patty that sounds so scary.......that’s a high wind regardless.....I hope you don’t get any damage and thankfully you have a generator.......least you’ll have power........



Thanks! Luckily, no damage at our house. Power came back on last night- generator kept us with heat and some lights during the outage!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope you got your power back, quick. We lost power around 10pm last night. Apparently, a very loud gust we heard, then boom, lights out. That gust knocked off us, and 849 other customers. Thankfully, the expected 2 hour wait that was the response to we're without electric, happily, turned out to be only a 1/2 hour wait



What a bad wind storm!! I saw that it was all over the east! Good your outage was only brief!



Tygerlilly said:


> I still had a great time and met with our dj. Had some great lunch at the casino and samples at the expo, and got to show my mom the actual floor Owhere the wedding will be.



Glad you had a good time at the show! Sounds like the wedding plans are coming together!

Happy Monday all!! Yikes- what a Sunday it was! Thankfully, our power is back, no damage to our home.  Neighborhood looks good, too! Saw footage of many trees down, fell on houses. People were injured when a couple of light poles fell. All schools closed here.  No flights taking off from the airport this morning. Many still without power. Winds are supposed to calm by this afternoon. I'm spending the morning at home.  I'll head to the office this afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky, our gusts were 50 to 60 mph ones.  Trash day for many, and lots of trash and cans to drive around.  Office windows are whistling again.  

Glad to hear you got your power back, and no damage, Patty.

Oh well, Tyger, at least you won something, and had a good time at the Expo.  Nice weather, I'd be outside too.

Here, very windy, cool, and now sunny.  Good thing little one leaves pony tail ties in the car.  I'll be borrowing one, when I do my lunchtime walk.

Morning all!  Hey, at least it's the shortest month, Mac.


----------



## macraven

Pattyw 
What an awful night you and joe and the cats had !!!

Glad you stayed safe


----------



## schumigirl

Glad Patty and Lynne weren’t blown away last night!! Patty sounds so awful where you live, hope it’s eased and glad you have power again........

mac.......February has just disappeared!! 



Well, total change of outfit for wedding this weekend........I saw a short jacket that would go lovely with a dress I’ve had for a while, but never worn.....perfect for a wedding but didn’t have a dress jacket to go with it.......I have now.....

So, will pop back into to town tomorrow and get a new fascinator to go with it.......I could wear the black or nude one I have already, but one I saw today would be lovely and suits this outfit better......didn’t get the jacket till later......

Feel happier with this outfit. Shopping was fun today!!

Fish and chips from the chippy tonight for dinner........battered cod and chips for three, four if Kyle isn’t alone......and our farmer friend handed in a home made Apple Pie.........you don’t get any nicer than that!!!

Time for a cuppa..... been a long day.....


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Here, very windy, cool, and now sunny. Good thing little one leaves pony tail ties in the car. I'll be borrowing one, when I do my lunchtime walk.



Yep- bad hair day, indeed!! Pulling my hair up, too!! 



macraven said:


> Pattyw
> What an awful night you and joe and the cats had !!!
> 
> Glad you stayed safe



Thanks! The cats had fun with the battery operated candles I had put around the house! They thought they were glowing toys! 

We're lucky- thousands are still without power! Time for a second cup of coffee and heading off to work!

On a warmer note- I have our room reservations all set at HRH for our fall trip!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Patty sounds so awful where you live,



Yep- it's been more awful than usual this winter! That's why we head to Orlando as much as we can!

Your dinner sounds scrumptious as usual!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, the large hospital near where we live is without power, and so is our local school.  Little one is steamed they are not letting the kids out early.  


Almost ready for my walk.  Bundled up, sunglasses on, and tied up hair.  Hope your work goes fast Patty, and the coffee was good.

Nice outfit, Schumi.  Glad the shopping was successful, and yum, home made pie.  I'll pass on the fish though.


----------



## Sue M

Patty & Lynne glad everyone is safe. I hate wind storms. So many big trees around here. It really makes me nervous.
Lots of property damage from falling trees or large branches.
Love the battery op candles!  Best invention ever! 

Mac what did you think of TWD ep last night?  This season is very interesting. Hmmm wonder what that red sign is at the end.

Schumi glad you found something for wedding you really like, post pic when you get the fascinator!

Off to Costco this morning. Must get printer ink and toothpaste!  Sunny and 34 now. To go up to 39f.
We’ve been getting marine fog some mornings. That bit of water you see down below in my photo is the head of an ocean inlet. And the fog creeps up along the inlet. It can be sunny at our house but go down the hill and you’re in the fog. 

56 days countdown to Florida!  Deerfield Beach first before Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

You have fog coming in from the sea too Sue.........we get it a lot here.......love it usually.......and it cleared before lunchtime today which turned into a beautiful day.......

And shameless brag about our weather........warmest February for years........here by the coast we had 63F!!! I’ve never known this for this time of year.........

South Coast have had folks on the beaches!! And temps into the 70’sF.......this time last year we were enduring the vicious Beast from the East...........


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick post while I am on lunch break. 
I didn’t watch any of the Oscars last night. I’ve only seen one of the nominated movies. 
We had strong winds yesterday, but apparently not as bad as some of you. No power outages in my area. 
The dance showcase went well, but was very long. Of course B’s dance Was fourth from the end. 
Gotta get back to work. It’s a slow day today and I’m trying to keep from nodding off


----------



## Tygerlilly

Got amazing news on the financial front. It's turning our lives around by 10000%. I was mildly stressed about paying for the wedding but this changes everything and we can have the wedding and honeymoon we want without stress.

It's 60° and nice out, but soooo windy, so no outside play for us.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Almost ready for my walk. Bundled up, sunglasses on, and tied up hair.



Yikes- not good on a hospital without power! Enjoy your walk! At least the sun is out! 



Sue M said:


> 56 days countdown to Florida! Deerfield Beach first before Universal.



Love Deerfield Beach!



schumigirl said:


> And shameless brag about our weather........warmest February for years........here by the coast we had 63F!!! I’ve never known this for this time of year.........



Good to know it's been a mild February somewhere!



Charade67 said:


> The dance showcase went well,



That's great! Proud moment for you and DH!

Plugging away at work!  Hope everyone's having a good afternoon!


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Got amazing news on the financial front. It's turning our lives around by 10000%. I was mildly stressed about paying for the wedding but this changes everything and we can have the wedding and honeymoon we want without stress.
> 
> It's 60° and nice out, but soooo windy, so no outside play for us.



Fantastic news!!! Isn’t it njce to hear good news like this........so much doom and gloom around.......congratulations!!!! And even happier planning.........


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Patty & Lynne glad everyone is safe. I hate wind storms. So many big trees around here. It really makes me nervous.
> Lots of property damage from falling trees or large branches.
> Love the battery op candles!  Best invention ever!
> 
> Mac what did you think of TWD ep last night?  This season is very interesting. Hmmm wonder what that red sign is at the end.



_I enjoyed the episode Sunday 
I have watched walking dead since the first show
Some seasons ragged on but I still faithfully watched 

All I will say is I feel the red letter A leans towards the sign that something is negative 

Some of our readers do not like spoilers to be listed so I will leave it at that

I regularly read the site Spoil the Dead forums besides other sites 

Hey you are on a countdown for a trip again!
Hope it is a marvelous vacation _


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I enjoy the marine fog too. But if it’s too bad driving in it is not fun! Now I’ll have to take a pic next time we have fog!  It’s so cool being above it looking down, it looks like a fluffy white blanket over the inlet!  I’m jealous of your temps. We’re usually a lot milder than we’ve been.  And our summers are much hotter. Global warming ugh. 

Patty, Deerfield Beach is a gem isn’t it?  We found a mom & Pop hotel along A1A a block up from the beach that we just love. The small staff is lovely, like family. Very well run and we get a room with full kitchen. Been going there for years since we sold moms condo.  My mom is in Coral Springs so not too far a drive. 

Charade glad everything went well with B’s dance and no power outs!

Tygerlilly always nice to get good financial news.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I enjoyed the episode Sunday
> I have watched walking dead since the first show
> Some seasons ragged on but I still faithfully watched
> 
> All I will say is I feel the red letter A leans towards the sign that something is negative
> 
> Some of our readers do not like spoilers to be listed so I will leave it at that
> 
> I regularly read the site Spoil the Dead forums besides other sites
> 
> Hey you are on a countdown for a trip again!
> Hope it is a marvelous vacation _


I’ll have to look up that site. Hoped something would be said on Talking Dead but nope!


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick "hi"
Busy weekend with Chili Cookoff
Taken 2 days to recover...
Missed some Birthdays too! So happy belated!


Charade67 said:


> I have a list of requirements for my bags. It’s difficult to find a bag that fulfills all of them


Ditto! And it's why when I find a bag I will spend money if it requires it.


Robo56 said:


> Nephew arrived and we had a nice dinner prepared for him. The fellas were watching Marvel’s the Punisher and some show that has recreation of broad sword fighting after dinner. Was not my cup of tea so went and read some of my Outlander book.
> 
> Nephew wanted the recipes for my Strawberry Daiquiris and Pineapple Pina Colada’s. So showed him how to make them. The guys finished off the pitcher of daiquiris.
> 
> They are still sleeping..


 Sounds like a nice night 



Robo56 said:


> Was looking at the food for Mardi Gras. The Bayou Boil meal looks like a deal.....Universal is really upping their game...you get the meal, parade viewing, dessert, wine etc.....will be nice to get see how this rolls.





tink1957 said:


> You better believe I locked the door last night.


 Ugh! hope it was a quick fix



keishashadow said:


> 6/13 but they will likely have soft openings for at least 2 weeks if no longer.


Hope so! Otherwise will hit it in September



keishashadow said:


> You’d probably want to order an Americano - unfiltered/pressed espresso run thru with water to fill a regular sized cup. The flavor is distinctly different from regular coffee


 Also works on migraines!



pattyw said:


> This is ONE dinner!


Yum! I think I had a piece of pizza Friday night? In between running around getting stuff set up and questions answered. Somehow I became my Hubs stand in (He is one of the major cochairs for the event, and I guess everyone expected me to have answers to stuff ? I did mostly )


macraven said:


> They must think I’m something to sleep on
> Lol


Ah but you can't be mad at a sweet purring heater right?? 


tink1957 said:


> this bit of spring from the garden center


Badly needed!! Beautiful!! So ready for spring!


Tygerlilly said:


> Ate the girls left over pizza for breakfast this morning.


Had a twitter convo with someone I follow about how pizza for breakfast can be much better for you than a bowl of sugary cereal just  a couple days ago!



Sue M said:


> It’s a light sponge layer cake with whipped cream and fresh fruit on top


 Ok that fruit cake sounds delish!



kohlby said:


> For some reason, I tend to get hungry when I read through posts on here often


 And Thirsty!



ckmiles said:


> Here he is on a sunny day


 so sweet.



Sue M said:


> See, there are mountains


 WOW that is a fantastic view!



Sue M said:


> a film crew will be around filming Sirens.


 How fun! My oldest loves that show



pattyw said:


> no damage to our home. Neighborhood looks good,


Thank goodness! Saw on FB that you'd lost power.

Chili Cookoff was huge and at least as much money raised as last year. And I suspect I will end up way more involved in the planning for next year as DH is the Chairperson...and my club runs 3 of the major areas...

Chest still hurts a bit from talking/talking loudly around the noise. And we ended up going out after to a couple clubs to hear bands. Glad I took today off but have to run for club meeting now! 
?23 days to Spring?


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Patty, Deerfield Beach is a gem isn’t it? We found a mom & Pop hotel along A1A a block up from the beach that we just love. The small staff is lovely, like family. Very well run and we get a room with full kitchen. Been going there for years since we sold moms condo. My mom is in Coral Springs so not too far a drive.



Sounds like a great place to stay! We used to stay at the Embassy Suites on the beach! Great hotel!! 
My son Kyle and his fiancee Erin live in N Lauderdale right by Coral Springs! We're planning to do a Deerfield Beach stay when we visit him this year! 



Monykalyn said:


> Chili Cookoff was huge and at least as much money raised as last year. And I suspect I will end up way more involved in the planning for next year as DH is the Chairperson...and my club runs 3 of the major areas...



Great news on the chili fundraiser!! Nice of you and DH to chair these events!! 

Well- another batch of snow is headed our way! Temps dropping to the teens!  Spring will be here soon!! (I hope!)


----------



## schumigirl

Quick hi back MonyK.........glad the cook off went well........sounds like a fun weekend......hope the chest feels better! 

Hope there’s not too much snow Patty........



Busy day ahead.......got electrician coming just before 8am, then waxing appointments and pedicure appointments this morning, then hair salon this afternoon........reallly need this mop cut and coloured. Although won’t have it as short as last time.......just a tidy up.

Won’t get back into town today for new fascinator, will have to be Wednesday now as we leave Thursday......

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, Schumi is on the move, and will be on her trip before ya know it.  

Patty, I hear ya.  Still cool, with feel like temps in the teens this morning.  Predicting snow showers on Friday.  I hope that means, no snow.  Highs for the week-end, seem to be around freezing.  34 and 36 the highs.  29 said the car, on a not so dark commute.  Guess the clearer night dropped the temps quick.  Sunglasses, and hats and gloves, needed for the mid day walk.  






  Yep, the day Mac needs to make a Taco Bell run.  Little one may join you.  She likes their fries.  I do like the fries, though they remind me of a bar's crabby fries, and those, I don't particularly like.  

So, all, put some of MonyK's chili in your taco, if she has any left over, and have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 



Sounds like everyone has been busy.

Hope all who are ailing are feeling better.

Nephew left yesterday morning to head back to Atlanta. We had a nice visit. Sent him home with an iced food bag packed with lots of goodies.

I was the sad recipient of some fire ant bites on my right ankle about a week ago...they build mounds atop their nests and this time they barrowed in the grass near one of my plant beds and I did not see them till it was to late.
So I have about 10 bites around my ankle. I have been bitten before at least 3 to 4 bites....severe burning lasts about 1-2 hours after bite...mild burning and itching after.....this time I guess with the additional bites it’s been a bit more vexing.....these ants for some reason seem to have been a bit more venomous. Will give it a few more days of Benadryl and cortisone cream. If not better will see doc.

The perils of Florida living.

Another sunny start to the day. It was 88 degrees the other day. Last February we did not get the higher temps was mostly mid to upper 70’s....going to be in the upper 70’s today.

My friend next door to us is hosting a brunch for my birthday. I made it to 60.....my sister who lives in Orlando said she tried to find a company to put 60 pink flamingos in my yard, but she could not find someone in my town that does it like they do in Orlando....have to admit it would have been both hysterical and horrifying. Thank you anyway Sis.



Going up to Universal tomorrow for a few days to celebrate and enjoy Mardi Gras. My sister is going to come over and hang out with me. Looking forward to getting back to my happy place. Heard it’s supposed to rain in Orlando tomorrow, but that’s ok if it does.

Congratulations monyk on the great success of your chili cooking event.



schumigirl said:


> Well, total change of outfit for wedding this weekend........I saw a short jacket that would go lovely with a dress I’ve had for a while, but never worn.....perfect for a wedding but didn’t have a dress jacket to go with it.......I have now.....





schumigirl said:


> our farmer friend handed in a home made Apple Pie.........you don’t get any nicer than that!!!



Schumi good news you found a new jacket and fascinator for your dress. Always nice when an outfit comes together. Have a great time at the wedding.

What a sweet treat to receive from your farmer friend.

Pattyw and Lynne hope you both are ok after the big bomb cyclone......sounds like that storm produced massive winds and spawned tornadoes and flooding in some parts of the US. Pattyw hope your power came back on quickly.

I saw on the internet that there was a mud slide that closed a portion of I 24 between Nashville and Clarksville. It said that it was going to be closed for a week. That is a major a highway for folks traveling. We travel that highway when heading back to Southern Indiana. Glad that won’t be for little while.

Tink hope your getting your roof issues sorted and the wild dogs have gone away.

Mac hope the foot is healing and you are comfortable.

Keisha sending get well wishes.

 to all the rest of the Sans family Charade, bobbie68, Tigerlilly, Sue M, kolby and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Robo.  Hope you are enjoying a nice cup of coffee in your HHN mug.  How nice to send nephew with some treats, and enjoy your birthday celebrations.  HaHa, for the 60 lawn ornaments.  Sisterly love.  Yeah, if my DS would do something like that.


----------



## macraven

_Robo this is your day 

We all are  with you today!


Hope you have the bestest day ever_​


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Let me second that mac....

 to our Robo 
Hope your day is awesome and your bites heal quickly.

Not feeling well today so I'll be spending my day off on the couch.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## pattyw

Schumi- enjoy your salon appointments today! 



Robo56 said:


> My friend next door to us is hosting a brunch for my birthday. I made it to 60.....my sister who lives in Orlando said she tried to find a company to put 60 pink flamingos in my yard, but she could not find someone in my town that does it like they do in Orlando....have to admit it would have been both hysterical and horrifying. Thank you anyway Sis.








Love the flamingoes!!  Have a wonderful Birthday celebration!! Enjoy Universal and Mardi Gras!! Hope those fire ant bites heal soon!



tink1957 said:


> Not feeling well today so I'll be spending my day off on the couch.








Feel better soon!! 


Lynne- yep 18 here now! Enjoy your walk later- at least the sun will make it feel warmer!

Mac- rest your foot and have Mr. Mac do the Taco Bell run today!

Another cup of coffee for me and will enjoy my yogurt with granola and honey!


----------



## schumigirl

​


​



​





​

Have a wonderful birthday Robo……...it sounds lovely already, but wishing you every happiness on your special day...….and many more..…..


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....feel better......sucks being poorly..... Plenty of rest and cake if there is any...….



So, spent the day being waxed, buffed and pampered...…..pleased with the hair this time, not too short....although that was my fault...…

But......my stylist has handed in her notice and is leaving next week!!! I knew she wasn't happy there, and was going to leave last November, but stayed......now she already has a new job in a different career......I wish her well, but will miss her. 

Another strangely hot day again...….cool out of the sun though.....but this is glorious...….we are 18C which is 66F......very weird February weather...….it won`t last though...…

Dinner is chicken mac n cheese casserole......and other half of the apple pie...…

10 more sleeps......


----------



## Tygerlilly

Spent the night in the er with my 3 year old who fell off the couch and broke her arm in 2 places.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this kiddo. First er wanted her seen by a pediatric ortho immediately because of where one break is, so we got an ambulance ride down to the children's hospital to their er. Ortho took a few more x rays and decided we can wait a couple days to see how it's healing and let swelling go down and then discuss where to go. At the very least, she's going to be rocking a cast from finger tip to shoulder for the next 6 weeks.

Little daredevil woke up this morning and hopped on her trike  and was trying to ride around the dining room table one handed, so now the ride on stuff is in garage and she's being bribed to lay on the couch and watch Paw Patrol.


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly said:


> Spent the night in the er with my 3 year old who fell off the couch and broke her arm in 2 places.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this kiddo. First er wanted her seen by a pediatric ortho immediately because of where one break is, so we got an ambulance ride down to the children's hospital to their er. Ortho took a few more x rays and decided we can wait a couple days to see how it's healing and let swelling go down and then discuss where to go. At the very least, she's going to be rocking a cast from finger tip to shoulder for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Little daredevil woke up this morning and hopped on her trike  and was trying to ride around the dining room table one handed, so now the ride on stuff is in garage and she's being bribed to lay on the couch and watch Paw Patrol.



Poor little thing and how awful for you too...…

Hope they don't need to consider any surgery with two breaks in one arm??? Oh my, trying to get a 3 year old to not play around...…..best wishes for her!!!


----------



## buckeev

*Happy B-Daze Robo!!!*

Us '59'rs gotta stick together!!!

Just did a THANG!!!
So...as if I haven't been spendin' *$* like I got a money tree...
Headin' to Fort Lauderdale in the next few days to buy a "New" car for my college freshman daughter...(and our baby). I've been shopping for weeks and finally found what she wanted...2018 VW Beetle factory trimmed out just like she wants! Inspection company should be there today or in the morning to make sure it's the real deal...(only 5000 miles! 62 months of factory warranty left!)
Oh...and of course that'll mean SOMEBODY hasta drive it back to Texas....Hmmm...I wonder if there are "Theme Parks" on the path back... _*Doesn't the Epcot Festival Thingie start next week...???*_
Maybe my Bride wants to "Help me drive the Bug back home."


----------



## Lynne G

Don't all rides end in the gift shop, Buckeev?  LOL I'd be routing through at least one theme park on the way back.  Yep, Flower festival is the Mouse Epcot stuff.

Cool and still windy walk.  Brisk, I would say.  Though sunny enough, with some mighty puffy clouds.


----------



## pattyw

Sending healing wishes to your little one Tygerlilly!

Have fun driving DD's car back home, Buckeev! 

Feeling tired this afternoon! Home alone this evening! Troy has late classes and Joe's working late.  I think leftovers, tv, and early bed for me!


----------



## macraven

Tygerlilly gentle hugs for your little

She sounds fearless and hope she heals quickly.  

Buckeev, you get the parent award for the year !

Take your bride with you and make it into an Orlando vacation driving that car back west 

pattyw, rest soon and get recharged for tomorrow 
Leftovers are the best meals to slop together when you are tucked out

Schumi, you’ll have a grand time at the wedding ceremony 
Hope you got the new fascinate or however the head piece is spelled 

Autocorrect keeps changing my spelling 

Hugs to all the homies I did not get in my shout out


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Sounds like a great place to stay! We used to stay at the Embassy Suites on the beach! Great hotel!!
> My son Kyle and his fiancee Erin live in N Lauderdale right by Coral Springs! We're planning to do a Deerfield Beach stay when we visit him this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on the chili fundraiser!! Nice of you and DH to chair these events!!
> 
> Well- another batch of snow is headed our way! Temps dropping to the teens!  Spring will be here soon!! (I hope!)


In the evenings we sometimes walk along the ocean walkway to Embassy Suites. We stay at The Carriage House. It’s an old Florida style place. The owner does a good job of keeping the rooms updated, and we’ll run. We like having a kitchen, if nothing else than to cook breakfast. 
And make sandwiches to bring to the beach. Dinners we usually eat out.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tygerlily.  Hope your little one heals quick.  Yep, have a fearless little one too.  Was constructing a new bookshelf for her when she was a tot, and yep, bouncing on bed, fell off and head snacks right into corner of shelf.  Had to wait until after midnight in the ER, for the plastic surgeon come and stitch her face up.  Then as she grew, around 7, fell off the jungle gym and broke wrist in two places, then a few years ago, fell during a soccer game, and broke that hand and thumb.  With the wrist, if she had been an adult, would have been operated on.  A piece of the wrist bone had gone into her hand, and we had to keep making  sure bone would go back to where it came from via xrays.  Luckily, it did, and by the time she broke the hand’s growth plate, was fully healed, and would not have known was broke before. Wrist was set by a sports surgeon, and hand we had to go to a pediatric one, as they were concerned about the previous wrist break.  Wrist cast went from around hand up to mid upper arm.  Hand one, went over the whole hand, and to the elbow.  She said the hand break hurt more.  And even more lucky, the only evidence of her face stitches, is a very thin, tiny line on her chin.  The plastic surgeon was required as she was a girl, and it was her face. 

Made pasta for dinner, with a salad, now full and relaxing. 

Fun weekend coming up, going to the Flower Show, as we enjoy seeing flowers, then we have a nice lunch at the Hard Rock, and then buy a small cheesecake and cannolis from the Italian bakery, before heading home.  Girls weekend, little one, me, and my Dsis.  As little one says, I’m ready for the weekend.  Yeah, and a cold start to March in store.  Boo.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi hope you find a fascinator you like!  I love all the pre vacay rituals, the hair, mani-pedi, etc. All the stuff that screams I’m going on vacay!  
Another cold day here and windy. But sunny! They say it’s 43 but feels much colder with the wind. 

Robo!  Happy Birthday I’m sorry about the fire ants, ugh. They’re awful. I got a lot of bites in N. Miami Beach a few years ago. My mom used to live there just up the road from Oleta state park.  There’s a nice beach on Biscayne Bay that I was at, waiting in line at the food/icecream truck when I felt stinging on my leg. Looked down and fire ants were swarming up my foot and ankle. Luckily there was a beach shower nearby that I ran to and washed the ants off me. Lived on Benadryl but was so painful. Foot was so swollen I couldn’t wear shoes. I hope you’re better soon. Not a nice birthday present!

Tink hope you’re feeling better soon!

Tygerlilly yikes!  Hope your little one heals well and doesn’t require anything more than just setting it and a cast. 

Buckeev congrats on finding the Bug for your daughter! A shame you have to hit a park or two on the way home!  

Lynne, girls weekends are the best!  Enjoy. Pasta dinner sounds great. Too bad my husband hates the stuff or I’d have it more. I manage to sneak in a lasagna now and then. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the day. Cold and clear here. One of my neighbours was just by canvassing for Heart and Stroke and was saying she heard on the weather that March will be abnormally warm here, 20c. I think that’s around 70F, from an abnormally cold Feb to warm March, wow!  Crazy weather, but hurry March!
Did my volunteer shift at the church office. A film crew was in the Hall for the tv show Sirens. They’ll be filming all week. Today was just building the set. I haven’t seen the show.  
After I went with a friend to lunch.  Bangers and mash for dinner!


----------



## macraven

_Sue
Wow on the fire ants attack!

I know how horrible those bites are 
(I’m a dues paying member of them also)

Can you share your recipe on the bangers and mash with us?_


----------



## Robo56

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.



schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



LOL......Now that would be a Birthday surprise for sure if Mikey came over to cut birthday cake.

Had a very nice birthday brunch with neighbors and received gift deliveries from family...All were very thoughtful.

Tink sorry to hear you had to spend your day off laying on couch because you did not feel well....Get well soon 

Tigerlilly so sorry to hear your little one broke her arm...sending get well wishes... I know it must have been very frightening for your both 

Have my suitcase packed for trip up to Orlando tomorrow.....Looking forward to a little getaway.

Good night Sans family


----------



## macraven

_Robbie the homies here were hoping you had the bested birthday of all times !

Have a lot of fun birthday girl !!_


----------



## ckmiles

Happy Birthday Robo!  Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just a quick post before going to bed. I hope I am able to sleep tonight. I slept away most of the day. I think I had some sort of stomach bug. 

Robo - Happy birthday!

Tink - I was with you in spirit on the couch today. Hope you are feeling better. 

Tygerlilly - Prayers for quick healing for your daughter. 

Buckeev - Congrats on finding the car. 

Hello to everyone else.

I made the last payment on the band trip today. Just a few more weeks and we are Orlando bound.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue
> Wow on the fire ants attack!
> 
> I know how horrible those bites are
> (I’m a dues paying member of them also)
> 
> Can you share your recipe on the bangers and mash with us?_


Mac, it’s just sausage and mashed potatoes. DH always picks up nice dinner sausage from our butcher. Easy dinner.
Yes, those fire ants are horrible. I never saw it coming. I hear they’re migrating across the US and could possibly make it here   I hope not!


----------



## Sue M

Charade hope you get some sleep tonight and feel better!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, you’ll have a grand time at the wedding ceremony
> Hope you got the new fascinate or however the head piece is spelled
> 
> Autocorrect keeps changing my spelling



Thanks Mac.........Tom has a good eye for colours, I’m ever so slightly colour blind and pink and peach are just two that I can’t really differentiate between, so he’ll tell me if it matches the dress or looks too odd!!! 

Isn’t autocorrect fun at times!!!! Remember when MotherFletcher used to post........autocorrect loved that one!!! Lol



Lynne G said:


> Oh Tygerlily.  Hope your little one heals quick.  Yep, have a fearless little one too.  Was constructing a new bookshelf for her when she was a tot, and yep, bouncing on bed, fell off and head snacks right into corner of shelf.  Had to wait until after midnight in the ER, for the plastic surgeon come and stitch her face up.  Then as she grew, around 7, fell off the jungle gym and broke wrist in two places, then a few years ago, fell during a soccer game, and broke that hand and thumb.  With the wrist, if she had been an adult, would have been operated on.  A piece of the wrist bone had gone into her hand, and we had to keep making  sure bone would go back to where it came from via xrays.  Luckily, it did, and by the time she broke the hand’s growth plate, was fully healed, and would not have known was broke before. Wrist was set by a sports surgeon, and hand we had to go to a pediatric one, as they were concerned about the previous wrist break.  Wrist cast went from around hand up to mid upper arm.  Hand one, went over the whole hand, and to the elbow.  She said the hand break hurt more.  And even more lucky, the only evidence of her face stitches, is a very thin, tiny line on her chin.  The plastic surgeon was required as she was a girl, and it was her face.
> 
> Made pasta for dinner, with a salad, now full and relaxing.
> 
> Fun weekend coming up, going to the Flower Show, as we enjoy seeing flowers, then we have a nice lunch at the Hard Rock, and then buy a small cheesecake and cannolis from the Italian bakery, before heading home.  Girls weekend, little one, me, and my Dsis.  As little one says, I’m ready for the weekend.  Yeah, and a cold start to March in store.  Boo.



Sounds like a nice weekend coming up Lynne........love a girls get together.......


Robo..........have a safe trip to Orlando today......and I know you’ll have a wonderful time there!!!




Yep, more shopping this morning......hopefully get what I need and few other bits and pieces.......

Another gorgeous sunny and warm day ahead........breaking all sorts of weather temps this year in the UK.......but, after today it’ll be gone......of course. 

Hoping weather is still going to be nice way up in Scotland for the wedding Friday.......the hotel is right beside the sea and has beautiful scenery and beach in front of it, they’ll get some lovely pictures if it’s glorious........

Early breakfast and then out as we have a few other things to do too today........and need to buy all my March birthday/anniversary cards and leave them for Kyle to post while we’re away......

And he has company while we’re away again.......my friends son, his wife and twins are visiting from abroad and I said they could stay here while we’re gone rather than stay in a hotel......I trust them implicitly and Kyle is fine about it too, kids are 12 so not annoying little toddlers......they’ve stayed before and it worked out alright........rooms are all ready. 

Almost time for breakfast..........

Have a great Wednesday............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Wednesday.  Cool one too.  Raise your hands if you see your breath.  Hands raised.  A that feels cold, 26 commute.  But dry, so no snow showers yet.  

Robo, safe travel today, and enjoy the parks.  Hope your ant bites are feeling better.  That's awful you got bitten by fire ants.

Charade, I hope you feel better, and had a very good sleep.  Woot Paying off the band trip Yep, will be traveling with the band soon.  Weeks fly sometimes.

Sue, I'm not fond of sausage, but my kids are.  I like easy meals to make.  

Safe travel too, to Schumi.  Hope the weather does stay lovely, and very nice of you to host, even when you're away.  Pictures would be nice, as yours are always gorgeous to look at.

Time for tea.  Yes, short sleeves worn.  It's a toasty office, but not complaining.  Sweater and jacket on, when I go out.  And yes, there's gloves in the jacket pocket.  It's going to be one of those yes, it's still Winter. 

Enjoy your Wednesday homies.  Friday becomes more into focus, if we can get over this hump of a day.  Buckeev needs to plot and scheme for that car to make a long pit stop at a park, or two.


----------



## macraven

_Predictions are 72 today but I will wait and see 

I can better predict what cat food my kitties will snub then our weather 

Safe travels for Robo and all else that are heading to vaca this week 

Happy hump day to all the homies!
_


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> We stay at The Carriage House. It’s an old Florida style place.



Thanks! Good to know about a nice place to stay! We'll be visiting the area a lot while Kyle attends school there for the next 3 1/2 years!

Robo- Have fun in Orlando!! Yay for a sisters getaway!



Lynne G said:


> Girls weekend, little one, me,



That's so nice!!



Charade67 said:


> I made the last payment on the band trip today. Just a few more weeks and we are Orlando bound.



 You and B will have a blast!



schumigirl said:


> And he has company while we’re away again



How nice of you to offer your home- and I'm sure Kyle will enjoy the company!



macraven said:


> Predictions are 72 today but I will wait and see
> 
> I can better predict what cat food my kitties will snub then our weather



 I'm with you!! I just read an article that the first week of March is supposed to bring Arctic temps to the entire US!  Even Florida and Georgia will see temps hovering at freezing! I hope this is wrong!!

Cold morning here! 17 and light snow flurries.

Lynne- always glad to see the hump day pics!! I think of you every time I see the Geico commercial with the camel declaring Hump Day!

Busy days at work! Trying to get year end financials statements completed for my main job and my other clients!

Have a great Wednesday all!!

The upside to living in Buffalo!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Morning everyone! Rough night of little sleep here. Kept waking up to every noise Piper made in case she needed me. She woke up hurting and kinda stuck in a weird position (she can't turn herself back over), so I had to go help her, but during her yelling for me, she woke her sister up also. So we've been up since 5am watching Disney movies.

We're all ready to head to her appointment as soon as DF gets home from work. Taxes deposited so I'm thinking a quick stop at the mall after her appointment for lunch and a special stop at the Disney store or build a bear.


Ugh, I lived in Florida for a while and got attacked by fire ants while cleaning up hurricane debris. Both legs and feet up to my thighs. I didn't realize what was happening until they were already biting me. Hope you heal quickly!

Happy birthday Robo!!

Jealous of all of you who have trips planned! I guess my countdown isn't too bad. At least I can say it's this year now. 8.5 months to go!


----------



## macraven

_Speedy recovery for your little Tygerlilly!

Your girls will have fun shopping today with you 

Sometimes I wonder if fire ants are Florida’s state insect 

Been stung there with those pesky ants before 

Yes we have had mounds of them in our back yard here in Georgia but won the war on them finally _


----------



## macraven

_Nice to read pattyw no longer has mosquito issues

Lol_


----------



## pattyw

Tygerlilly- Hope your DD feels better soon so she can sleep better! But, it does sound cozy to cuddle up and watch Disney movies!




macraven said:


> _Nice to read pattyw no longer has mosquito issues
> 
> Lol_



 Yep- no bugs here! I- almost- wish I knew what a fire ant looked like! But those bites sound NASTY!!


----------



## Lynne G

was a cold feeling walk.  Then ooh snacks in the break room.  Full, and almost too warm.  Nap time?  Nope.  Not yet.  LOL  

Tgyerlily, hope your little one feels better soon.  Hope she sleeps more tonight.  How fun, watch movies and go out for treats.  Hope that makes her feel better too.

Ah, the birds are not singing.  Too cold, I guess.  Though seeing more of them, so maybe Spring is not that far away?  Showing expected lower than normal temps for the next couple of days, with snow showers.  Not the kinda shower I would like.  Thinking a 3 day week-end should be.  I need another short week.

Hope all are doing well, and enjoying better weather than me.  Could still see my breath during my lunchtime walk.  Sigh.  Where is that sun?


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Sitting next to fountain in Lost Continent. The guy that is doing the fountain is hysterical.

Had lunch at Mythos. Had Pad Thai. It was delicious... thanks Lynne for the suggestion in October. It has been my go to at Mytho’s now. Gets better every time. 



Tygerlilly said:


> Morning everyone! Rough night of little sleep here. Kept waking up to every noise Piper made in case she needed me. She woke up hurting and kinda stuck in a weird position (she can't turn herself back over), so I had to go help her, but during her yelling for me, she woke her sister up also. So we've been up since 5am watching Disney movies.



So sorry to here your little girl was uncomfortable last night. Prayers for her quick healing. 



Tygerlilly said:


> Ugh, I lived in Florida for a while and got attacked by fire ants while cleaning up hurricane debris. Both legs and feet up to my thighs. I didn't realize what was happening until they were already biting me. Hope you heal quickly!



It’s one of those Florida things one has to live with. I call them the Storm Trooper’s of ants. 

That must have been brutal to have that many bites. I know how uncomfortable it is to have 10. I can’t imagine having that many on both, feet, legs and thighs. 

Rain supposed to hold off till this evening.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Sitting next to fountain in Lost Continent. The guy that is doing the fountain is hysterical.



Sounds fun! I feel warmer just thinking about you sitting out in IOA!



Robo56 said:


> Had lunch at Mythos. Had Pad Thai. It was delicious... thanks Lynne for the suggestion in October. It has been my go to at Mytho’s now. Gets better every time.



That's my favorite dish, too at Mythos!! 

Catch lots of beads at the parade, Robo!!


Snow flurries are now snow showers! Expecting about 3-6 inches by tomorrow! Roads were slick when I went out at lunch! Yuck!!  I wish I were sitting by the fountain with Robo!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Had to breeze by to get my camel fix, courtesy of Lynne.  Must say i’m Thrilled to see him on all the repeat geico commercial lately 

Supposed to be doing tax returns today.  Decided trip planning more fun. Not the one i need to take care of, one late summer haha.  Turning into a procrastinator it seems.

Vickie is sickie?  Get well soon. Thought of you this weekend.  The mr bought a Rubbermaid shed on big clearance at Lowes.  I guess they are closing them out as they’ll be selling craftsman?  They wheeled it out to our truck. Looked like it had been opened & returned.  I questioned it but was told, no, the box would be marked thusly.  Anyway, made opened it up soon as we got home & and had no hardware or instructions.  Eek.  Had to haul it back and grab another.  Who the heck swipes that sort of thing?  Grrr

Robbie - nice way to celebrate your day, enjoy!  I’m not sure i’d Want to part with the flamingos if truth be told.  I’m the wack job that has quite the collection of them in my front garden 



schumigirl said:


> Hope this week goes past quickly for you, anticipation is always fun, but nothing like travel day coming around......that’s the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t that the truth.........got to be the worst nights sleep ever.........although there is something quite wonderful about the night before a trip..........
> 
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting to watch the preshows for it......yes, I love the outfits, even if I don’t quite know who some of them are........
> 
> We’ll get the highlights when we get up tomorrow......
> 
> When’s the puppy going home?? Are they back today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we are supposed to be blanketed in fog right now, clear as crystal outside,  hopefully they’ve got it wrong......wouldn’t be the first time.....
> 
> Very chilly tonight though, heating is very welcome.
> 
> Volunteering again Tomorrow morning......lots of lovely noisy and exuberant 3 and 4 year olds......got to love preschool kids.......
> 
> Cranberry and pineapple juice with a splash of lime tonight........



Um, where’s the vodka in that drink?

I sent the pup packing @ 6 pm on Monday...not that I was counting or anything.  House is pretty quiet without him



Sue M said:


> View attachment 384635 View from deck on a clear day!  See, there are mountains. When we moved here 34ish yrs ago there were no high rises!



Wow, whatta view!  Luck you



pattyw said:


> Storm is bad! Our power just went out! Electronics are all charged - will get the generator going soon!
> 
> No hot dinner for us!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a calm Sunday evening!



Awful here, so happy we didn’t lose power.  They estimate 18,000 houses here still without it.  2 of my DS spent a day or two sitting in the dark at work with just partial generators running.  Crazy to pay them to do nothing IMO.



pattyw said:


> Yep- it's been more awful than usual this winter! That's why we head to Orlando as much as we can!
> 
> Your dinner sounds scrumptious as usual!



As good of an excuse as any I’ve heard lol



macraven said:


> _I enjoyed the episode Sunday
> I have watched walking dead since the first show
> Some seasons ragged on but I still faithfully watched
> 
> All I will say is I feel the red letter A leans towards the sign that something is negative
> 
> Some of our readers do not like spoilers to be listed so I will leave it at that
> 
> I regularly read the site Spoil the Dead forums besides other sites
> 
> Hey you are on a countdown for a trip again!
> Hope it is a marvelous vacation _



Remember how the terminus sign turned out.  Good to the last drop/bite 



pattyw said:


> Sounds like a great place to stay! We used to stay at the Embassy Suites on the beach! Great hotel!!
> My son Kyle and his fiancee Erin live in N Lauderdale right by Coral Springs! We're planning to do a Deerfield Beach stay when we visit him this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on the chili fundraiser!! Nice of you and DH to chair these events!!
> 
> Well- another batch of snow is headed our way! Temps dropping to the teens!  Spring will be here soon!! (I hope!)



I try to stay loyal to hilton in general for rewards.  Tried ES for first time a few years ago, not always thrilled with their locations but do enjoy the extra space & free breakfasts and drinks at night.




macraven said:


> _Sue
> Wow on the fire ants attack!
> 
> I know how horrible those bites are
> (I’m a dues paying member of them also)
> 
> Can you share your recipe on the bangers and mash with us?_



My then tween DS got pounced upon whilest he slept at fancy hotel in MCO.  Wound up in ER back home that day.  Swollen up just awful, breathing issues, etc. quite scary for those of us not acclimated to them



Tygerlilly said:


> Morning everyone! Rough night of little sleep here. Kept waking up to every noise Piper made in case she needed me. She woke up hurting and kinda stuck in a weird position (she can't turn herself back over), so I had to go help her, but during her yelling for me, she woke her sister up also. So we've been up since 5am watching Disney movies.
> 
> We're all ready to head to her appointment as soon as DF gets home from work. Taxes deposited so I'm thinking a quick stop at the mall after her appointment for lunch and a special stop at the Disney store or build a bear.
> 
> 
> Ugh, I lived in Florida for a while and got attacked by fire ants while cleaning up hurricane debris. Both legs and feet up to my thighs. I didn't realize what was happening until they were already biting me. Hope you heal quickly!
> 
> Happy birthday Robo!!
> 
> Jealous of all of you who have trips planned! I guess my countdown isn't too bad. At least I can say it's this year now. 8.5 months to go!



Gee, that sounds awful for DD. didn’t they put it in an air cast or wrap that arm...poor thing.


----------



## schumigirl

Vickie....hope you’re doing better today........always sending hugs.........

Tygerlilly hope your little Lilly is doing ok today and not in too much pain........

Robo.....enjoy the trip............

Keisha.......procrastination is an art form!!! Nah, no vodka in that one.......it’s lovely with rum though...... mine was Virgin though.......I was good!!! Quiet house now......maybe you should get another puppy......... 

Hey to everyone else...........



So, got the fascinator and it’s lovely........I think it goes well and those I have shown a picture to of it to think it’s lovely.......except one friend.......she popped round tonight to borrow my Marni hand bag........(long story) and I showed it to her......she is brutally blunt at the best of times but I love her dearly........lol......gave her a hug and told her to b##### off and shouted to take care of my bag!!!! 

Leave early tomorrow, should be up there by hopefully 3 or 4pm......check into hotel, have nice dinner then early night I think......wedding is Friday afternoon, so we should have a nice relaxing morning using the spa and facilities.....

Think today was the last of our February heatwave...........apocalypse warnings again for next week.......

Hope your Wednesday has been a good one.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Vickie....hope you’re doing better today........always sending hugs.........
> 
> Tygerlilly hope your little Lilly is doing ok today and not in too much pain........
> 
> Robo.....enjoy the trip............
> 
> Keisha.......procrastination is an art form!!! Nah, no vodka in that one.......it’s lovely with rum though...... mine was Virgin though.......I was good!!! Quiet house now......maybe you should get another puppy.........
> 
> Hey to everyone else...........
> 
> 
> 
> So, got the fascinator and it’s lovely........I think it goes well and those I have shown a picture to of it to think it’s lovely.......except one friend.......she popped round tonight to borrow my Marni hand bag........(long story) and I showed it to her......she is brutally blunt at the best of times but I love her dearly........lol......gave her a hug and told her to b##### off and shouted to take care of my bag!!!!
> 
> Leave early tomorrow, should be up there by hopefully 3 or 4pm......check into hotel, have nice dinner then early night I think......wedding is Friday afternoon, so we should have a nice relaxing morning using the spa and facilities.....
> 
> Think today was the last of our February heatwave...........apocalypse warnings again for next week.......
> 
> Hope your Wednesday has been a good one.........


Will admit to not being a spa gal, but have fun being pampered & safe travels

At this stage of the game, informed all who will listen that: there can only be one, not the highlander, a pooch in my house.

Of course, I reserve the right to be bribed by bright & shiny objects or an amazing bonus trippie


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I’m feeling somewhat better today,  but still not sure if Iwant to eat real food. I didn’t eat anything at all yesterday, and today has just been crackers and applesauce. On the plus side I’ve lost a couple of pounds, but this isn’t the way I wanted to do it.



Sue M said:


> Charade hope you get some sleep tonight and feel better!


Thanks. I actually did manage to get a decent night’s sleep despite having slept a good portion of the day.



schumigirl said:


> Hoping weather is still going to be nice way up in Scotland for the wedding Friday.......the hotel is right beside the sea and has beautiful scenery and beach in front of it, they’ll get some lovely pictures if it’s glorious........


 Hope you get good weather for the trip and the wedding.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you feel better, and had a very good sleep. Woot Paying off the band trip Yep, will be traveling with the band soon. Weeks fly sometimes.


 I think the weeks are flying by too fast already. We’ve already received information about graduation and all the senior stuff going on the week before graduation. 



macraven said:


> Predictions are 72 today but I will wait and see


 Sounds wonderful. I would love to see a few weeks of 72 and sun.



pattyw said:


> You and B will have a blast!


 I hope so. This is the first trip that she gets to completely ignore me. I’ll probably hear from her if she need money though.



pattyw said:


> I'm with you!! I just read an article that the first week of March is supposed to bring Arctic temps to the entire US!  Even Florida and Georgia will see temps hovering at freezing! I hope this is wrong!!


I’m keeping a close watch on the weather to see if we get anymore snow.



Tygerlilly said:


> Morning everyone! Rough night of little sleep here. Kept waking up to every noise Piper made in case she needed me. She woke up hurting and kinda stuck in a weird position (she can't turn herself back over), so I had to go help her, but during her yelling for me, she woke her sister up also. So we've been up since 5am watching Disney movies.


Hope you were all able to get in a nap today and are able to sleep better tonight.



Robo56 said:


> Sitting next to fountain in Lost Continent. The guy that is doing the fountain is hysterical.


 I’m glad I joined this message board or I would never had known about the fountain. We had fun watching the children interact with it.

I think i will rest a bit until supper and then decided if I want to eat or not.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Supposed to be doing tax returns today. Decided trip planning more fun.



Absolutely!! Trip planning should be first on any to do list!



schumigirl said:


> we should have a nice relaxing morning using the spa and facilities.....



Sounds lovely! Enjoy!! 



Charade67 said:


> On the plus side I’ve lost a couple of pounds, but this isn’t the way I wanted to do it.



You got it! Sick is not the preferred diet! Hope you're at 100% soon!



Charade67 said:


> I hope so. This is the first trip that she gets to completely ignore me. I’ll probably hear from her if she need money though.



 Yep- the Bank of Mom & Dad is always open! 

Dreading leaving work! Snow has picked up and the drive home will be slow!!! Need to stop to the store for some things- especially cat food! The dry food supply is dangerously low!! Think maybe I'll pick up some Chinese take-out on the way home. That and some wine later sound good on a cold, snowy night!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## Robo56

Ok...it poured down for about 45 minutes at 4:15 pm....and has cleared now. My great-nephew and I were able to get places on the Swamp float to throw beads in the Mardi Gras Parade. This evening. 

Laissez les bon temps rouler


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I like sausage maybe a little too much!  Especially when I go to Florida, another must buy on my list is the Jones Breakfast links!  Yum. I wish they had them on the west coast. When I cross the border on a shopping excursion all I can find is Jimmy Dean! 

Pattyw if there’s anything you want to know about Deerfield or Carriage House feel free to PM me.  Lol, yes, at least no mosquitoes!
Have a safe drive home!

Mac, so jealous!  It’s 34 here supposed to drop to 32 and snow predicted by 7:00pm. And tomorrow morning. Yuck.
Haha, the Florida State Insect! 

Tygerlilly welcome to the fire ant club  hope you get some sleep tonight, and that the appt went well.

Robo, I’ll have to try the Pad Thai. Mythos is on my list of places this trip!  I’ve always wanted to try it but somehow haven’t gotten around to it yet.
Yes, Storm Trooper is a good description of those Fire Ants. They’re brutal.
Sounds like you’re enjoying Mardi Gras!

Keishashadow yikes, I haven’t heard of fire ants getting into hotels wow! 

Schumi I think everyone has a friend like that  safe travels!

Charade, glad to hear your on the mend.


Another sunny cold day here. I walked with daughter up to bus stop with the dogs.  She takes bus to work. My hip is really killing me. I think I’ll make Dr appt. I don’t know if it’s bursitis or tendon/muscle thing but it needs to be gone! So much walking at Universal.

Tonight and tomorrow morning more snow. Not good.  Furnace men are coming in the morning to install and I don’t know how they’re going to get the thing across the lawn and into the back basement door!

Everyone in the US busy filing taxes!  Ours is a little later. Not due till end of April. I don’t think we’ve received all our slips yet. They have till Friday to get them sent out. Then I have to organize everything to get to our accountant. I hate tax time!


----------



## Monykalyn

So far behind again but hope tigerlilly lil one is feeling better today-ouch!

And a SANS rep at Universal Mardi Gras today?? yeah!! Maybe next year-ordered limit on GC for Carnival at discount rewards sight and now waiting for them to restock so can finish paying cruise off.

We've been alternating between 60 degree and bone chilling cold days. Today started warm but overcast and drizzly/cold/ice this afternoon with accumulating snow this weekend. 

Trying to plan who's home for Spring break as that is when I think we will get some new babies chickies.  

Hope you feel better now Charade! Sue hope the hip is good to go for the walking at Universal. I really need to get more regular on treadmill. Hope Patty all tucked in safe after snowy drive.


keishashadow said:


> there can only be one


 Props for Highlander reference!! Cult classic. Schumi - we've done the house lending thing too with friends (or in case of last Christmas-actual house swap).  

and the fire ants-yep didn't know what they were in when we lived in Texas and got bit badly-arm swollen with little fluid tiny  blister things. 

Oldest DD still waiting to hear on internships-she is really wanting the Hawaii one, but will still be thrilled with the other one she still is in running for. And she said her phone interview with Disney went well. Hoping she will get answers by mid March...and she will be happy when the IBA competition is done too. 

Think I'm gonna go for a cup of tea and early bed with my new book! My new boss sent a "welcome to our team" gift of gift card to bookstore!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh , that nap was longer than it should have been.  Mom, it’s 9:30, and you’re eating dinner now.  Yep, and then I will go to bed. 

Woot!   Bead throwing Robo!   Glad to hear you are having fun, even with some rain.  Great birthday trip.


----------



## Charade67

Today was a sad day in our house. The coffee maker died. Well, I really don’t care, but dh is addicted to his coffee. He was reading the memories on his facebook and, in a odd coincidence, 8 years ago today he broke the carafe on the previous coffee maker. This evening he went to Target to get another coffee maker, and he and B decided to get dinner at Moe’s.  I didn’t feel up to Moe’s, so I asked them to bring me back some Chick-fil-A. No reaction so far, so I guess I am over whatever it was that I had.



pattyw said:


> Dreading leaving work! Snow has picked up and the drive home will be slow!!! Need to stop to the store for some things- especially cat food! The dry food supply is dangerously low!! Think maybe I'll pick up some Chinese take-out on the way home. That and some wine later sound good on a cold, snowy night!


Hope the drive home wasn’t too bad. Chinese food sounds good. I am on a quest to find a really good Chinese restaurant in town. We had one, but for some reason the owners decided to change it to a beer and burger restaurant.



Sue M said:


> Robo, I’ll have to try the Pad Thai. Mythos is on my list of places this trip! I’ve always wanted to try it but somehow haven’t gotten around to it yet.


 Mythos is the one restaurant my husband insists on. I was amused the last time we were there. A woman was complaining about having a 45 minute wait because she didn’t have a reservation. It was the middle of December. I’m surprised the wait wasn’t longer.



Sue M said:


> Everyone in the US busy filing taxes! Ours is a little later. Not due till end of April.


Yep, got ours filed already. I keep hearing that refunds are going to be delayed this year, but we got ours in less than 2 weeks.



Monykalyn said:


> We've been alternating between 60 degree and bone chilling cold days. Today started warm but overcast and drizzly/cold/ice this afternoon with accumulating snow this weekend.


 Sounds similar to what we have been having. Now they are saying we might get several days of small amounts of snow next week. Of course,that prediction could change several times between now and then.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh , that nap was longer than it should have been. Mom, it’s 9:30, and you’re eating dinner now. Yep, and then I will go to bed.


 Guess you really needed the sleep.

Speaking of sleep, time for me to go to bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn hope you post pics of the babies!  I missed the ref from Highlander!  Went right by me lol!  Loved that show. 

Charade a broken coffee maker would be a Black day for me. I gotta have my morning coffee so nobody gets hurt!  Everyone else drinks tea. I do to in the afternoon. But morning it’s coffee. 
I think I’ll make a res for Mythos once we get there.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......yes, spa days aren’t my first choice......but not much else going on around this place........oh yes, shiny objects......works every time......lol......

Charade.....thanks.......

Patty hope Chinese was good.....and weather improves soon.....

Robo........congrats!!! Have fun.........

Sue, thank you......and yes, my friends are priceless.........but sometimes she needs reigning in......doesn’t bother me I’m used to her, but she can be a bit much when you don’t know her well........

MonyK.......I love the idea of a house swap.......would never do it for strangers, but I’ve known this guy for many years.......and they are lovely........his wife relishes the fact she is OCD.....and does leave the rooms they use beyond immaculate.....lol.......perfect house guests!!!! 

Lynne......hope you slept well after your nap.........



Thursday...........

Have a great few days...........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Thursday is today, and ooh, Patty, I hope your commute was okay.  Mine this morning, was 32 and raining.  Ack, an icy car from start to finish.  Radio spent more than a few minutes listing the accidents.  Lots of them.  Thankfully, none along my route.  Had to window scrape too.  Sigh.  Cold days with snow showers coming.  That's okay, if it's ugly out on Sunday, once we get on the train, won't be outside until we have to get off to get back in our car.  Very ready to see lots of color and warm.  

Oh no, a dead coffee maker.  My DH would drink tons of coffee, until his doctor told him to stop.  Now, we have the pod coffee maker, because then only one cup, and mostly the kids use it.  
Glad to hear you are feeling much better, Charade.  I guess I did need that rest.  Think DH's restless couple of nights caught up with me.  Good thing, I don't mind barely warm pizza.  And, it hit the spot.  

With that, I'm a mostly tea drinker, Sue.  Though I do have coffee, but generally, if it's after dinner.  Particularly, when I eat out, and the entree is rich, then with my dessert.  I do buy iced coffee sometimes, too.  But I make that one sweet.  

So, time for tea.  And goodbye coworker lunch.  Hoagies and chips.  So, that means, kids fend for yourself for dinner.  Either that, or most likely, hey here's some left overs from the office, not making dinner.

And, homies, good morning!  It's a Thursday, drink up.  Even if you're chilly, good to stay hydrated.  

Lastly, YAY!  Would be great to see pictures of new chicks.  Glad to hear you are looking forward to adding some chicks, MonyK.  Hope your DD gets the intern she really wants.  Think both of mine want to work at the summer camp again.  Fine with me.


----------



## Tygerlilly

No surgery this week for my kiddo, but she's rocking a fingertip to shoulder cast. And a sling she won't leave on the right way. Doctor said to have her stay still until our recheck on Monday. I laughed when he said that. This girl will not sit still ever. If the bone shifted by Monday, we will have to put her under and have 2 pins placed in her arm and recast it.

It was freezing rain yesterday and all night. DF said the roads were just awful going to work. Lots of accidents everywhere and could only do 45 on the highway.

Tax return came in yesterday. Already paid off our furniture lease yesterday. Going to escape the house today alone for a bit and do some much needed grocery shopping. Going to hit up Sams Club, Aldi, and Walmart. Gonna load up the chest freezer and pantry. Haven't done that in quite some time.

Hope everyone has a great Thursday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tygerlily, hope she does not need surgery.  Yep, asking kids to stay still.  Uh huh.  My little one would run with the dog and bounce off the sofa to run the other way through the house, even when she was wearing her casts.  I think with her wrist break, she did have a sling, but she didn't use it.  I was happy her body healed the breaks without surgery, so I am wishing that for your little one too.  Have fun stocking up.  My teen and adult kids swear I have nothing to eat in the house routinely.  Yeah, and I shop during the week too.  Most of the time, I try to save grocery shopping for the week-end.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Sending get well wishes to Tink, Keisha and little Piper....Lots of Mummy Dust for quick recoveries to all.

Safe travels to schumi and hubby as they travel to Scotland. Hope the weather stays nice for a great wedding.

Tygerlilly hope she does not need the surgery. Sending prayers and get well wishes her way.

I had the best birthday celebration yesterday....it was just the best day...from the lovely welcome at Sapphire Falls. Then my older sister greeted me at the park with a birthday button with 60 on it .....I rode the Swamp float with great-nephew and we had a blast throwing beads to everyone.

The sweet TM’s who work the area around the floats and on the float sang happy birthday to me. I will tell you that I want to adopt them all as grandchildren.

It had rained hard about a hour before the parade started, but that did not dampen the crowds that were there to catch beads.
Everyone was dancing and smiling. It was a good time.

Here’s a hint for those who like to catch the beads. Do not go to the end of the parade route to catch beads. I can’t believe how many beads we threw and let’s just say it was slim pickings by the time we got to the end of the parade route.

The floats are beautiful. The TM’s were so happy and really enjoying themselves. All the performers that were walking between the floats were great.

Had a great meal at Toothesome Chocolate Emporium to end the night. The waiter was a hoot.

Resting this morning so I can enjoy Mardi Gras again this evening.

Wish there was a way to bring you all here to enjoy the fun here. Especially all that are having issues with cold and snow.

Universal is my happy place. It is a place where even 60 year old grandma’s can have a blast.

I have tired feet this morning, but a big smile on on face. Time for coffee.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Lynne G said:


> Oh Tygerlily, hope she does not need surgery.  Yep, asking kids to stay still.  Uh huh.  My little one would run with the dog and bounce off the sofa to run the other way through the house, even when she was wearing her casts.  I think with her wrist break, she did have a sling, but she didn't use it.  I was happy her body healed the breaks without surgery, so I am wishing that for your little one too.  Have fun stocking up.  My teen and adult kids swear I have nothing to eat in the house routinely.  Yeah, and I shop during the week too.  Most of the time, I try to save grocery shopping for the week-end.



I work weekends, so Wednesdays are my usual shopping days. But with the doctors appointment taking up most of the afternoon, I moved it today. It's kinda nice to go on weekday morning/early afternoons though, way less people than on weekends!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Trying to plan who's home for Spring break as that is when I think we will get some new babies chickies.



 for new babies!! Can't wait to see them!



Charade67 said:


> I guess I am over whatever it was that I had.



Great news!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, I hope your commute was okay. Mine this morning, was 32 and raining. Ack, an icy car from start to finish.



This morning was ok- last night was horrible!! Snow fell all day and the plows were not out in time for the evening rush hour commute!  But, I did my shopping and picked up the Chinese! We got about 6 inches of snow yesterday and probably another inch overnight! Ice is scary! Hope the temps rise and melt it for you!



Tygerlilly said:


> No surgery this week for my kiddo, but she's rocking a fingertip to shoulder cast.



Sending healing wishes her way!



Robo56 said:


> I had the best birthday celebration yesterday....it was just the best day...from the lovely welcome at Sapphire Falls. Then my older sister greeted me at the park with a birthday button with 60 on it .....I rode the Swamp float with great-nephew and we had a blast throwing beads to everyone.
> 
> The sweet TM’s who work the area around the floats and on the float sang happy birthday to me. I will tell you that I want to adopt them all as grandchildren.



So glad to hear you had the BESTEST BIRTHDAY EVER!

Sue- Thanks! about the info on the Carriage House! Appreciate it very much!

Schumi-  Enjoy the wedding!

Snow has stopped! Yay! We get a reprieve today and tomorrow, but frigid temps and snow are predicted for this weekend! Looks like a hibernation weekend for us! 

Happy Thursday all!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

DF just said he'd like to go to Mardi Gras there one year. For someone who would sigh dramatically every time I mentioned Orlando, he sure has changed his tune. This makes the 3rd time he's talked about different trips to Orlando in the last month. 
I've got an idea brewing for next spring: 14 days in a condo in Orlando! A massive family trip to Disney, Sea World, and Universal. If we do it around the last week of Feb, we should be able to hit Festival of the Arts at Epcot, 7 Seas Food Festival at Sea World, and Mardi Gras at Universal! Gotta get good use out of our Universal APs we'll be getting in November. Lol.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 385428
> 
> Yep, a Thursday is today, and ooh, Patty, I hope your commute was okay.  Mine this morning, was 32 and raining.  Ack, an icy car from start to finish.  Radio spent more than a few minutes listing the accidents.  Lots of them.  Thankfully, none along my route.  Had to window scrape too.  Sigh.  Cold days with snow showers coming.  That's okay, if it's ugly out on Sunday, once we get on the train, won't be outside until we have to get off to get back in our car.  Very ready to see lots of color and warm.
> 
> Oh no, a dead coffee maker.  My DH would drink tons of coffee, until his doctor told him to stop.  Now, we have the pod coffee maker, because then only one cup, and mostly the kids use it.
> Glad to hear you are feeling much better, Charade.  I guess I did need that rest.  Think DH's restless couple of nights caught up with me.  Good thing, I don't mind barely warm pizza.  And, it hit the spot.
> 
> With that, I'm a mostly tea drinker, Sue.  Though I do have coffee, but generally, if it's after dinner.  Particularly, when I eat out, and the entree is rich, then with my dessert.  I do buy iced coffee sometimes, too.  But I make that one sweet.
> 
> Lastly, YAY!  Would be great to see pictures of new chicks.  Glad to hear you are looking forward to adding some chicks, MonyK.  Hope your DD gets the intern she really wants.  Think both of mine want to work at the summer camp again.  Fine with me.


Scary when roads are icy. We only got a little snow overnight and am watching AM news of all the accidents!  
I love my kuerig Pod coffee maker!  I bought it when I noticed we were consistently throwing out half carafes of coffee. I only have 1 cup in the AM. And husband drinks tea now, so it’s good for both!  
Both my daughters worked ar summer camp, great summer job. My youngest worked thru first 2 yrs of college. We have a lake about a 15 min drive from us that has both daycamps and residential camps. Much more fun then flipping burgers at McDonalds!  



Tygerlilly said:


> No surgery this week for my kiddo, but she's rocking a fingertip to shoulder cast. And a sling she won't leave on the right way. Doctor said to have her stay still until our recheck on Monday. I laughed when he said that. This girl will not sit still ever. If the bone shifted by Monday, we will have to put her under and have 2 pins placed in her arm and recast it.
> 
> It was freezing rain yesterday and all night. DF said the roads were just awful going to work. Lots of accidents everywhere and could only do 45 on the highway.
> 
> Tax return came in yesterday. Already paid off our furniture lease yesterday. Going to escape the house today alone for a bit and do some much needed grocery shopping. Going to hit up Sams Club, Aldi, and Walmart. Gonna load up the chest freezer and pantry. Haven't done that in quite some time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thursday!!


Congrats on tax returns!  Hope little one doesn’t need surgery!  



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> I had the best birthday celebration yesterday....it was just the best day...from the lovely welcome at Sapphire Falls. Then my older sister greeted me at the park with a birthday button with 60 on it .....I rode the Swamp float with great-nephew and we had a blast throwing beads to everyone.
> 
> The sweet TM’s who work the area around the floats and on the float sang happy birthday to me. I will tell you that I want to adopt them all as grandchildren.
> 
> It had rained hard about a hour before the parade started, but that did not dampen the crowds that were there to catch beads.
> Everyone was dancing and smiling. It was a good time.
> 
> Here’s a hint for those who like to catch the beads. Do not go to the end of the parade route to catch beads. I can’t believe how many beads we threw and let’s just say it was slim pickings by the time we got to the end of the parade route.
> 
> The floats are beautiful. The TM’s were so happy and really enjoying themselves. All the performers that were walking between the floats were great.
> 
> Had a great meal at Toothesome Chocolate Emporium to end the night. The waiter was a hoot.
> 
> Resting this morning so I can enjoy Mardi Gras again this evening.
> 
> Wish there was a way to bring you all here to enjoy the fun here. Especially all that are having issues with cold and snow.
> 
> Universal is my happy place. It is a place where even 60 year old grandma’s can have a blast.
> 
> I have tired feet this morning, but a big smile on on face. Time for coffee.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Wow!  What a great birthday!  So cool. We have Toothsome on our list for upcoming trip, glad to see a good review!  
We are planning on looking around Sapphire since it’s right next to RPH.  Thinking of possible mid Sept trip. Just don’t know if I want to give up EP, lol. But maybe Mid Sept is slow so won’t be bad. 


Have a good Thursday. Snowed a bit over night. Today is furnace and hot water day here. Workmen all day.  Maybe I’ll watch Roma on Netflix.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just a quick post before bed. I am exhausted. I couldn’t get to sleep last night then my side started hurting. No idea why. Finally around 4:00 I took some pain reliever. I eventually dozed off. Maybe got 2 hours of sleep. Tried to nap but between text messages from dh and Caspian scratching at B’s door, I didn’t get much of a nap. 
 On a positive note - I love dh’s new codffee maker. The old one had a very loud beeping noise when the brew cycle finished. It would always wake me up. The new one is silent. 

Goodnight.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Just a quick post before bed. I am exhausted. I couldn’t get to sleep last night then my side started hurting. No idea why. Finally around 4:00 I took some pain reliever. I eventually dozed off. Maybe got 2 hours of sleep. Tried to nap but between text messages from dh and Caspian scratching at B’s door, I didn’t get much of a nap.
> On a positive note - I love dh’s new codffee maker. The old one had a very loud beeping noise when the brew cycle finished. It would always wake me up. The new one is silent.
> 
> Goodnight.


What kind of coffee maker did you get?  Hope you get a good sleep tonight!  You’re probably sleeping already, it’s 8:00 here so 11:00 EST.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all.  Well, an earlier start for me.  Around 4 this morning, DH woke me up, saying alarm did not go off.  Um, it goes off at 4:30, I am going back to sleep.  I don’t, but he does.  Alarm does go off, and DH is still sleeping.  I tell him to get up.  He growls the alarm is not loud enough.  Um, been that loud all the time.  Check it.  It is at the loudest.  Going to be one of those days.  

Snowing.  Three inches to finish in the next two hours or so.  Lots of accidents on the radio.  Told the kids to get going a little earlier.  Slower commute and brushing off car needed.  Then round two tomorrow morning, and round three Sunday night into Monday morning.  Largest storm system is Sunday.  

And yes, it is a Friday!  

  

And a hehe, for those cat loving homies:


----------



## Monykalyn

Yup up early on my day off. Popped awake so decided to get my coffee early, oven on for some cinnamon rolls out of a can.
Kids with no school yesterday due to the ice coating everything in early morning hours. Bad accident closer to highway we use a lot so lots of delays anyway. I went in later and by then roads clear. Wish this school district had delayed start! Just two hour delay would have let them go. Nicer today (I’ve not raining and above freezing). Got to get coop cleaned out and plastic stapled back down tight before “blizzard like” snow sat night into Sunday. DH has convention at lake on sun/Monday he needs to go to, he was planning on going up Sunday morning. Um nope- will be going Saturday now.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and I shop during the week too. Most of the time, I try to save grocery shopping for the week-end.


Yeah best time to shop! I’ve even gone quite late during week if I didn’t have to get up early next day.
Tgrlilly hope the lil one doesn’t need surgery!


Robo56 said:


> I had the best birthday celebration yesterday....it was just the best day...from the lovely welcome at Sapphire Falls. Then my older sister greeted me at the park with a birthday button with 60 on it .....I rode the Swamp float with great-nephew and we had a blast throwing beads to everyone.


 sounds like a fantastic time! I got to spend my actual bday in Disney last year and had a day like that! So glad you shared your fun day! Is it your 6-0 bday? The older I get the younger 60 sounds and I love love love that you do these things with your family!



Tygerlilly said:


> I've got an idea brewing for next spring: 14 days in a condo in Orlando! A massive family trip to Disney, Sea World, and Universal. If we do it around the last week of Feb, we should be able to hit Festival of the Arts at Epcot, 7 Seas Food Festival at Sea World, and Mardi Gras at Universal! Gotta get good use out of our Universal APs we'll be getting in November. Lol.


Sea world was just selling their APs with free Aquatica AP thrown in. DH looked at me like I had three heads when I mentioned what a good deal it was lol
We’ve done two week trips to Orlando before as well in June. There’s no way we’d survive a hotel room that long! We have a timeshare we trade into the Marriott resorts- Cypress Harbour is our favorite, and centrally located to all the parks. When we do the two weeks I’ll usually do a split stay with a few days on Disney property, a day or two at Universal or the beach and the last week in condo.  It’s nice to have the space to spread out, keep food on hand, and kids or I can come and go to pool or activities as we want. As for the “good use” out of th APs I call that “vacation math”. It’s how I talked DH into a Universal trip at Christmas (we were spending Christmas with his daughter in Jacksonville and so “we might as well go to Universal for a few days - we have passes” LOL. He actually has an AP to Kennedy as well (worked out cheaper to get one) so I’d like to hit up KSC again too.

And taxes ugh! It’s been many years since we’ve gotten a refund -although I think we will owe less this year- joy of being a small business owner/independent contractor. Usually we do an extension but he’s thinking not this year. Normally we pay quarterly but past couple years we’ve done the all at once.

Hear the boy moving around- time to get cinnamon rolls baking!


----------



## Lynne G

2 hour delay, and kids are moving like pond water.  I am not doing the drop off.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It’s Friday, so that means errands and house cleaning. It’s gloomy and rainy again, so I’d much rather go back to bed.

Sue - The coffee maker is a Hamilton Beach. It’s just a basic drip coffee maker. I’m not a coffee drinker. I’m just happy that this one is quiet.

Got run and take B to school.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Snowing. Three inches to finish in the next two hours or so. Lots of accidents on the radio. Told the kids to get going a little earlier. Slower commute and brushing off car needed. Then round two tomorrow morning, and round three Sunday night into Monday morning. Largest storm system is Sunday.





Monykalyn said:


> Got to get coop cleaned out and plastic stapled back down tight before “blizzard like” snow sat night into Sunday.



We're in the path of that storm, too!! I'm going to work longer today and take Monday off!!

Charade- hope you're doing better today!!

Morning Mac!

 to everyone else just getting started today!!

TGIF!!! It's a beautiful day here! Bright sunshine and 37!!  The calm before- yet another- storm  this weekend!

Have a great day all!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- love your cat pics!


----------



## Tygerlilly

Monykalyn said:


> fore “blizzard like” snow sat night into Sunday.



You must be close to me. I'm in NE Oklahoma right near Tulsa. Super fun since I work midnights on the weekend and will be driving to work during all this mess of a storm. DF said the ice the other day was absolutely awful.


----------



## keishashadow

So, guess who has qualified for the USA state championships again?

 
Bad grandma will once again be on vacation and miss it



Tygerlilly said:


> No surgery this week for my kiddo, but she's rocking a fingertip to shoulder cast. And a sling she won't leave on the right way. Doctor said to have her stay still until our recheck on Monday. I laughed when he said that. This girl will not sit still ever. If the bone shifted by Monday, we will have to put her under and have 2 pins placed in her arm and recast it.
> 
> It was freezing rain yesterday and all night. DF said the roads were just awful going to work. Lots of accidents everywhere and could only do 45 on the highway.
> 
> Tax return came in yesterday. Already paid off our furniture lease yesterday. Going to escape the house today alone for a bit and do some much needed grocery shopping. Going to hit up Sams Club, Aldi, and Walmart. Gonna load up the chest freezer and pantry. Haven't done that in quite some time.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Thursday!!



Duct tape? Jk

You are ahead of the game on the taxes.  I had to look twice, then thrice today when i saw the damage to my usual refund due to new tax laws 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Just a quick post before bed. I am exhausted. I couldn’t get to sleep last night then my side started hurting. No idea why. Finally around 4:00 I took some pain reliever. I eventually dozed off. Maybe got 2 hours of sleep. Tried to nap but between text messages from dh and Caspian scratching at B’s door, I didn’t get much of a nap.
> On a positive note - I love dh’s new codffee maker. The old one had a very loud beeping noise when the brew cycle finished. It would always wake me up. The new one is silent.
> 
> Goodnight.



Can’t complain getting 8 years out of a coffee pot.  Water in our area is so hard, we are lucky to get a few years out of them.  Another testimonial for Keurig.  Love newer features for a stronger brew and so nice to have a fresh cup on demand.

Have you tried melatonin?  Seems like you have your share of sleep issues.



macraven said:


> Good morning homies








Oh, how I wish this show was in repeats 



Lynne G said:


> Morning all.  Well, an earlier start for me.  Around 4 this morning, DH woke me up, saying alarm did not go off.  Um, it goes off at 4:30, I am going back to sleep.  I don’t, but he does.  Alarm does go off, and DH is still sleeping.  I tell him to get up.  He growls the alarm is not loud enough.  Um, been that loud all the time.  Check it.  It is at the loudest.  Going to be one of those days.
> 
> Snowing.  Three inches to finish in the next two hours or so.  Lots of accidents on the radio.  Told the kids to get going a little earlier.  Slower commute and brushing off car needed.  Then round two tomorrow morning, and round three Sunday night into Monday morning.  Largest storm system is Sunday.
> 
> And yes, it is a Friday!
> 
> View attachment 385598 View attachment 385599
> 
> And a hehe, for those cat loving homies:
> 
> View attachment 385600



Been hunkered down in house last 2 days.  Snow so bad no directv today.  Too lazy to drag step ladder out to deck to scrape the ice off the dish lol. Was semi productive, got a few tax returns done.

Another blast coming thru sunday night late, just enough to mess up monday rush hour.



Monykalyn said:


> Yup up early on my day off. Popped awake so decided to get my coffee early, oven on for some cinnamon rolls out of a can.
> Kids with no school yesterday due to the ice coating everything in early morning hours. Bad accident closer to highway we use a lot so lots of delays anyway. I went in later and by then roads clear. Wish this school district had delayed start! Just two hour delay would have let them go. Nicer today (I’ve not raining and above freezing). Got to get coop cleaned out and plastic stapled back down tight before “blizzard like” snow sat night into Sunday. DH has convention at lake on sun/Monday he needs to go to, he was planning on going up Sunday morning. Um nope- will be going Saturday now.
> 
> Yeah best time to shop! I’ve even gone quite late during week if I didn’t have to get up early next day.
> Tgrlilly hope the lil one doesn’t need surgery!
> sounds like a fantastic time! I got to spend my actual bday in Disney last year and had a day like that! So glad you shared your fun day! Is it your 6-0 bday? The older I get the younger 60 sounds and I love love love that you do these things with your family!
> 
> 
> Sea world was just selling their APs with free Aquatica AP thrown in. DH looked at me like I had three heads when I mentioned what a good deal it was lol
> We’ve done two week trips to Orlando before as well in June. There’s no way we’d survive a hotel room that long! We have a timeshare we trade into the Marriott resorts- Cypress Harbour is our favorite, and centrally located to all the parks. When we do the two weeks I’ll usually do a split stay with a few days on Disney property, a day or two at Universal or the beach and the last week in condo.  It’s nice to have the space to spread out, keep food on hand, and kids or I can come and go to pool or activities as we want. As for the “good use” out of th APs I call that “vacation math”. It’s how I talked DH into a Universal trip at Christmas (we were spending Christmas with his daughter in Jacksonville and so “we might as well go to Universal for a few days - we have passes” LOL. He actually has an AP to Kennedy as well (worked out cheaper to get one) so I’d like to hit up KSC again too.
> 
> And taxes ugh! It’s been many years since we’ve gotten a refund -although I think we will owe less this year- joy of being a small business owner/independent contractor. Usually we do an extension but he’s thinking not this year. Normally we pay quarterly but past couple years we’ve done the all at once.
> 
> Hear the boy moving around- time to get cinnamon rolls baking!



That new chick smell coming soon?. 

We let our SW aph go this January.  New pricing structure, no DC jaunts booked/no need to get that discount.  Figure we’ll pick them back up this December...unless we head west for that trip


----------



## Monykalyn

Hubs tried to play a joke on me this am- I’d finally put cruise dates on family google calendar yesterday and this morning he decided to  put his mandatory Worlds finest chocolate summer meeting right in the middle of cruise dates. Popped up as a notice as he’s walking out the door! Too bad for him I KNOW the dates for meeting in July.  He giggled all the way out the door  ...



Tygerlilly said:


> You must be close to me. I'm in NE Oklahoma right near Tulsa. Super fun since I work midnights on the weekend and will be driving to work during all this mess of a storm. DF said the ice the other day was absolutely awful.


SW MO-Springfield.  Icky and gray all day, but dry. survived the "survival of the fittest" run to grocery store. Wow every register at HyVee was busy-rare to stand in line to check out there. Ran to our local meat shop too as freezer is getting a bit low on some stuff - good local grass finished meats. Guy there said they'd been busy too.



keishashadow said:


> So, guess who has qualified for the USA state championships again?


 WOW! How exciting!

Middle kid came home with flyer for fundraiser for one of her clubs at Panera-so ordered and sent her on her way to pick up! had planned Greek chicken tonight but will make that tomorrow...

Not just new chick smell (oh I love chickie cuddles too!) but may end up with a 4 year old Golden retriever as well so doggie smell too lol. The owner (who's also a good friend) of the pet sitting business I use has had a clients dog for 4 months now-he's not going to be able to take her back as his health isn't good and he's still trying to take care of his Alzheimer dementia mom. I told friend we can do an "open" adoption if needed and send him updates.  I can't imagine how hard it must be, but he is trying to do the right thing for the animal.

Could get as low as  -20 wind chill sunday night. May have to turn on the heat light in coop-hate doing that but with the new coop it is very secure and high enough that fire risk is low. And with just the two of them I'm afraid they won't be able to stay warm enough. Husband probably won't be open to having them in garage or laundry room...


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, awesome for your GD.  

MonyK, yep, neighbors have a heated chicken coop.  And how nice you will take in that pup.  I am sure, if owner could not take care, good for dog to have a home that can take care of him.  

Quiet night.  Enough wind and daylight, streets are dry.  3 inches of snow this morning, and cold day.  While could change, saying 6 plus inches of snow Sunday evening into Monday morning.  Fully expect no school on Monday, and I will telework. No way am I driving in the snow in the early morning.  Oh, and another couple of inches tomorrow morning.  Good thing we are seeing new Lego movie at lunchtime.


----------



## Sue M

Well, it’s official. Feb has been our coldest one since 1945?  Ugh. Weather person says by mid March it should warm up. Meanwhile may have more snow tomorrow ugh. But can’t whine too much.  Lynne, Monykalyn, tygerlilly and Patty seem to have worse. 

Monykalyn I don’t get anything back in taxes either. I have to pay. But Canada has higher taxes than the US to help pay for our social services. Medical, etc. This year maybe I won’t have to pay as I’m now retired!  I guess I’ll find out in a few weeks when we file. We’re still getting tax stuff in the mail. 

Keishashadow wow!  How exciting, congrats! She must be over the moon excited. For the elusive sleep I have Sleep Aid. Found it at Costco. Works fairly well. Also use lavender oil on pulse points and in diffuser. 

Monykalyn. -20  I can’t imagine. Hope the girls are enjoying the heat lamp. My friend always used that in winter.  Wish I could have chickens!  Sounds so much fun. But we have a friend a 20 min drive that has, so we go get eggs once a week. So nice to have fresh eggs. Love Goldens!  Hope the adoption works out for everyone. 
APs are a slippery slope aren’t they, lol!

Lynne enjoy your quiet night, and LEGO movie tomorrow!

Workmen were here all day yesterday but what a difference the new furnace makes. Our old one was 30+ yrs old. The new technology in the new furnaces really makes a difference. I’m impressed. Even the basement rec room that was so hard to warm, it was always cold now is warmer. It’s my daughters lair and now she doesn’t have to bundle up under a electric throw blanket and tower heater.  
Went to water aerobic class this morning. Kinda odd with snow on the ground!  Doesn’t exactly say pool time!  
Tomorrow brother in law, youngest dd and her boyfriend all coming for dinner. BBQ chicken on the menu. 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## macraven

_Woke up early and first place I come to is here
Wanna check up with all my homies here 

I can’t complain about my weather after reading the cold and snow some of you are having 

Wow on Keisha’s granddaughter!
Exciting for her to win and go futher in gymnastics 
We will read about her on the news someday as being an Olympian _


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, bbq food.  Sounds like a nice family dinner, Sue.

Woke up around midnight, what da heck?  Checked my phone, yep noisy freezing rain.  

Lazy start to this Saturday, with movie matinee, then some shopping and late lunch. I am sure little one will want those Taco Bell fries.  

Snowing, but it should end soon.  Traffic sounds like the roads are not wet, that did sound wet about an hour ago. Happy about that.  And going to the movie theater on the highway.  If any road is clear, that should be.  

Ah, older one is up, and I think DH is leaving soon.  Time to make some tea and probably some eggs and home fries.  I think we have only a few potatoes left, so home fries will use them up, then a produce run later today, will have to remember taters.  

So, good morning homies.  Still overcast, but brighter out.  That means time for a shower.  Later homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 











Sun is shining this morning in Orlando. Supposed to be 86 today. Sending some warm Florida sun to all who need it 

It has been a very memorable birthday celebration. I have had a wonderful stay at SF. This resort is beautiful and the staff here are fantastic.

I rode a float every evening in the Mardi Gras parade and had the best time throwing beads to crowds of the happiest, dancing people I have ever scene.

I rode the Swamp float Wednesday with great-nephew, the Gator float on Thursday with nephew and great-nephew and met two sisters that were celebrating one of their birthdays on the Swamp float yesterday evening. We had the best time dancing and throwing beads.

I did not sample the food offerings, but my sister and her family did and they said it was good.

The float TM’s were so fun.

My sister and I went to Hash House a go go for lunch Thursday afternoon and my sister looked over at a table not far from us and saw an actor/comedian she has seen in a few movies there. The food there is very good and the portion size is big.

While we were sitting near the food tents Thursday evening a lady walking back to the bench to sit down dropped her food. I told her to go and tell the cooks at the booth what happened. They replaced her food for her. This is just another reason why Universal is so special. They go out of their way to make sure everyone has a great experience.

Did some birthday shopping for the Minion and Potter fans in the family.

This has been a great trip to remember for sure to Universal.



keishashadow said:


> So, guess who has qualified for the USA state championships again?



Congratulations to your granddaughter. Wow that picture is awesome. I know you are a proud grandma.

Monyk you are so nice to take in the dog that needs a home.

Sending all who are not well get well wishes that you recover quickly 

Need to get scooting going to have early lunch with sister before I head back home.

Have a great Saturday Sans family.


----------



## macraven

_Robo, that is so awesome you were able to ride the floats all those nights!

Sounds exciting 

Glad you had a terrific birthday celebration _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We are having a nice day today, but I really need to stay inside and get some cleaning done.  We are also going to experiment with B's hair today to see if we can come up with something for the prom.

Had some sad news yesterday. I found out that my favorite Walmart cashier had a fatal heart attack yesterday.  This cashier was a really sweet older man (a retired engineer) who was always smiling and singing. If I saw him working I would get in his line even if it was longer than the others.  He was loved by many. When I saw the post on Facebook yesterday it already had over 500 comments.



keishashadow said:


> So, guess who has qualified for the USA state championships again?


Congratulations to her. Sorry you won't be able to see it.



Monykalyn said:


> but may end up with a 4 year old Golden retriever as well


So sweet of you to adopt the dog. I'm sure the owner will take comfort in knowing the dog will be going to a good home.



Lynne G said:


> While could change, saying 6 plus inches of snow Sunday evening into Monday morning


 Yikes! Right now they are saying very light snow here and probably just to the north of us.



Robo56 said:


> It has been a very memorable birthday celebration.


 Universal is such a great place to spend a birthday. I would do it every year if I could.

Time to get to the house cleaning, and maybe some more Marvel movies later.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Trying to guage best time to go forth to wm and grab bread & milk.  Have been out of them both for days, tried to wait out the mr but he didn’t cave lol.  Figure between saturday regulars and those stocking up for the upcoming snow it will truly be a zoo.  



macraven said:


> _Woke up early and first place I come to is here
> Wanna check up with all my homies here
> 
> I can’t complain about my weather after reading the cold and snow some of you are having
> 
> Wow on Keisha’s granddaughter!
> Exciting for her to win and go futher in gymnastics
> We will read about her on the news someday as being an Olympian _



Well, as long as you don’t read about her for being infamous being on news is a good thing lol

She’s one of those kids with an inexhaustible drive in everything she does, hard to keep up with her in the summer when at my house if truth be told.  



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. We are having a nice day today, but I really need to stay inside and get some cleaning done.  We are also going to experiment with B's hair today to see if we can come up with something for the prom.
> 
> Had some sad news yesterday. I found out that my favorite Walmart cashier had a fatal heart attack yesterday.  This cashier was a really sweet older man (a retired engineer) who was always smiling and singing. If I saw him working I would get in his line even if it was longer than the others.  He was loved by many. When I saw the post on Facebook yesterday it already had over 500 comments.
> 
> Congratulations to her. Sorry you won't be able to see it.
> 
> So sweet of you to adopt the dog. I'm sure the owner will take comfort in knowing the dog will be going to a good home.
> 
> Yikes! Right now they are saying very light snow here and probably just to the north of us.
> 
> Universal is such a great place to spend a birthday. I would do it every year if I could.
> 
> Time to get to the house cleaning, and maybe some more Marvel movies later.



I’m sure the wm worker’s family is comforted by all the expressions on the FB page.  It takes little effort to be positive , the world would be a far better place if more would pay it forward in like fashion. Was surprised to see they are in process of dumping the greeters there.

Are you considering an updo for DD hair?  I’m late to the game with GD since had all boys.  Have discovered that light spritz of dry shampoo does wonders when styling/holding fine hair.  I love the look of fishtail braids, for the life of me cannot master one.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Are you considering an updo for DD hair? I’m late to the game with GD since had all boys. Have discovered that light spritz of dry shampoo does wonders when styling/holding fine hair. I love the look of fishtail braids, for the life of me cannot master one.


 
We are trying for a classic 1940’s Hollywood style. Think Rita Hayworth. We are practicing with hair rollers today.

I can do a fishtail braid, but it takes so long.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Skipped out on work this morning. Not sleeping for 3 nights and only getting 2 hours last night really wore me out. Text my boss this morning if I could have the day off so I didn't need to call in and he said yes and to get some sleep. Feeling super fortunate for that. And then I slept another 7 hours! Feeling so much better now!

Congrats to your GD Keisha! I had 2 nieces who did gymnastics for a long time. I miss going to their meets.

Hope everyone is having a good start of the weekend!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Snow so bad no directv today. Too lazy to drag step ladder out to deck to scrape the ice off the dish lol. Was semi productive, got a few tax returns done.



Sorry to hear about the bad weather! We have Directv and Joe sprays Rainx on it to keep the snow and ice off. Usually works pretty good! Yay on GD!!  You can be a proud Grandma on vacay!! Congrats on completing tax returns! I can't even get started on mine or the family's until I get work financials done!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Hubs tried to play a joke on me this am



TRIED to,  You're one step ahead of him!



Monykalyn said:


> Not just new chick smell (oh I love chickie cuddles too!) but may end up with a 4 year old Golden retriever as well so doggie smell too lol. The owner (who's also a good friend) of the pet sitting business I use has had a clients dog for 4 months now-he's not going to be able to take her back as his health isn't good and he's still trying to take care of his Alzheimer dementia mom. I told friend we can do an "open" adoption if needed and send him updates. I can't imagine how hard it must be, but he is trying to do the right thing for the animal.



How nice of you to adopt your friend's dog! With him and the chicks, your house will be full- of lots of love!



Lynne G said:


> 3 inches of snow this morning, and cold day. While could change, saying 6 plus inches of snow Sunday evening into Monday morning. Fully expect no school on Monday, and I will telework. No way am I driving in the snow in the early morning. Oh, and another couple of inches tomorrow morning. Good thing we are seeing new Lego movie at lunchtime.



Yikes!! We have only flurries! Supposed to get 3-5 inches by Monday morning, but the worst is supposed to stay south of us in  the ski areas and N. PA. Good idea to telecommute!! Stay safe, Lynne! 



Sue M said:


> Workmen were here all day yesterday but what a difference the new furnace makes.



Yay on the new furnace! Now you'll stay toasty warm- for a long time!!!



macraven said:


> Woke up early and first place I come to is here
> Wanna check up with all my homies here



 Morning, Mac!



Robo56 said:


> Sun is shining this morning in Orlando. Supposed to be 86 today. Sending some warm Florida sun to all who need it



I need it!!  Glad you're having a great time!!



Robo56 said:


> My sister and I went to Hash House a go go for lunch Thursday afternoon



Love that place! The portions are HUGE!!!!



Charade67 said:


> Had some sad news yesterday. I found out that my favorite Walmart cashier had a fatal heart attack yesterday.



So sorry about that- sounds like he brought joy to many people! That's a special gift! 



Tygerlilly said:


> Feeling so much better now!



Glad to hear!!

Happy Saturday all!! Flurries here- snow expected all weekend! Lots of work to do!! I have accounting work to do as well as housework! So a hibernation due to the nasty weather is very necessary!

Hope Schumi had a fantastic time at the wedding!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure I really liked the new Lego movie.  Kinda odd. But kids liked it well enough.  No Taco Bell, apparently, where we went had a lot more snow.  Ended up at the Chick place instead.  Fries were hot.  

Now doing errands, and pit stop home to put our Target run away, and little one wanted to change her jacket.  Damp feeling out, but at least above freezing this afternoon.  

Glad you could have a day off, and a good sleep Tygerliliy.

Patty, glad you could get out and not getting as much snow.

Charade, hope hair trial looks like she wants.  I have no idea what little one wants.  Dress did come in, and she likes it, and it fits her perfect, but she feels like she should look some more.  My thoughts of ballroom are met with a no way.  Fine.  The dress she did get is pretty column with flair at bottom.  Will see if my ex Dsis in law can put a slit in, and hem.  Even with sky high heels, too long dress.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, I bet you will do a wonderful hairdo style for your daughter 
I remember the pic you showed of her hair when you started posting in this thread 
Her hair is beautiful when it hung down in the pic you shared 

She will be thrilled with however you fix her hair for the prom !
You are a great mom

Pattyw, you always beat me to posting your nice comments to others
I almost come back and say ditto to what pattyw said....
A few times I am writing out something but I notice you have already said what I was going to say

Do you read my mind?
Lol

I pull up areas where our homies live and check how their weather is going

I think you win the price for the worse winter so far

I used to be the biggest whiner here 
about lousy winter 
Since I moved to Georgia, I try not to say too much about our weather as it is nothing like others have except  for Vicki 

Keisha, I looked at your gd pic again and still amazed of her perfect form 
So have your kids video her part of the competitions so you can watch it while on vacation 

Waiting for Lynne to give us her take on the movie she was going to today
She always takes time on the weekend to do fun things with her kids

I’m always impressed how you can work all day then come home and fix dinner that everyone will eat

When I had teens, I was a short order cook if they did not want what i fixed for dinner 

Schumi should be home soon and know her and Tom will have had a great weekend 
Hope she shows pictures which include her outfit and new hat

She leaves this month for her second home in Orlando 
Sweet!

Monyk is a absolute doll for taking in the dog she talked about 
If I was an animal and homeless, I would love for her to adopt me

Tygerlilly, I dearly hope your daughter is pain free and the broken bone will heal quickly
The scariest thing for me raising my boys were accidents 
I was a mess when they were old enough to take out on their bikes for the day with their friends
I always fretted they would fall off the bike and get hurt
No cell phones when they were at
preteen age

Not sure who I missed mentioning here but will get to it next time

Hope all are having a good weekend!_


----------



## macraven

_Now that I posted, I see Lynne snuck in and I missed it 

Oops ..._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Do you read my mind?
> Lol



Mac- me at my kitchen table!









macraven said:


> I think you win the price for the worse winter so far








Actually, I think I'm the loser!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Monykalyn

@pattyw 

House full of teens-middle has bunch of friends over, they are giggling like mad playing apples to apples. Did a pizza and snack run so they are a happy bunch now. DH fled to the lake a day early to avoid snowmageddon and having to drive in it tomorrow. Will actually give him some additional network time as he decided to stay at same hotel where convention is held instead of his moms. Chickies all tucked in, plastic on run restapled, food/water replenished and meal worm cake hung so they have something to do (besides dig holes in straw and bury their food and water.). 



Robo56 said:


> I rode a float every evening in the Mardi Gras parade and had the best time throwing beads to crowds of the happiest, dancing people I have ever scene.
> 
> I rode the Swamp float Wednesday with great-nephew, the Gator float on Thursday with nephew and great-nephew and met two sisters that were celebrating one of their birthdays on the Swamp float yesterday evening. We had the best time dancing and throwing beads.





Robo56 said:


> This has been a great trip to remember for sure to Universal.


You are kinda living my dream retirement life   Glad that you had such a great time!



Charade67 said:


> I found out that my favorite Walmart cashier had a fatal heart attack yesterday. This cashier was a really sweet older man (a retired engineer) who was always smiling and singing. If I saw him working I would get in his line even if it was longer than the others. He was loved by many. When I saw the post on Facebook yesterday it already had over 500 comments.


Wow he really had an impact, and goes to show how every single person can make a huge difference every day. Hope it is a comfort to his family to show how much he will be missed.


keishashadow said:


> stocking up for the upcoming snow it will truly be a zoo.


 May the odds be ever in your favor!



keishashadow said:


> Have discovered that light spritz of dry shampoo does wonders when styling/holding fine hair. I love the look of fishtail braids, for the life of me cannot master one


 Ah yes dry shampoo-with two daughters I've learned to hide MY stash of dry shampoo or else it is gone when I need it. And a friend who shows horses showed me a long time ago the different kinds of braids-she was an expert from braiding manes!



Tygerlilly said:


> Text my boss this morning if I could have the day off so I didn't need to call in and he said yes and to get some sleep.


Now that is an awesome boss! Sounds like you really needed the sleep too! I slept til after 9 this am and was shocked to see time when I woke up.


Lynne G said:


> The dress she did get is pretty column with flair at bottom


 OOOh bets that is pretty!!


macraven said:


> Pattyw, you always beat me to posting your nice comments to others


 She is as nice IRL as here! Hoping our paths cross again!
We need a SANS family meetup!!



macraven said:


> If I was an animal and homeless, I would love for her to adopt me


 Ok now you are making me blush!
I am a firm believer that our animals find us-she seems to be a good fit, but we will see for sure when the visits start. DH really wants a puppy, but um no, not with baby chicks. Compromise may be older dog now, baby chicks now, and puppy over the summer when he is home to spend more time around animals, and babies will be big enough to fend for themselves better. I am ok with 2 dogs. We have the space and yard for them.

@Charade67 -have you seen Thor:Ragnarok yet? Good and funny too.  Captain Marvel is a week away then another month? to Avengers:Endgame.

DH was trying to see when his UOAP expired...I told him the date but he wouldn't say why he wanted to know. He already knows I am renewing mine and middle DD's...hmmm wonder if he is thinking another holiday trip???  That man can BS everyone else but he could never fool me...so he usually tries to avoid any mention of anything he is planning. He did manage to totally surprise me with Lion King tickets for Christmas though, only 5 more days to that!

@Sue M bet you are ready for spring too!


----------



## Charade67

Here is first practice attempt at prom hair.







I just need to figure out a way to smooth out the hair towards the top of her head.

Tygerlilly - Nice to have such an understanding boss. Glad you were able to get some sleep.

Patty - Hibernation is great, but not when you have to do work. I would almost welcome a snow day if it meant I could stay inside an be lazy all day.

Lynne - I haven’t decided if I want to see the new Lego movie or not. I may just wait until it comes to the second run theater. I saw the original and the Lego Batman movies. The Batman one was my favorite. 
I’m still waiting on B’s dress. I’m going to call the shop on Monday. B is like me and won’t wear high heels, so the dress will definitely need to be shortened.

Mac - Thank you. My biggest issue with B’s hair is that there is so much of it. She is going to practice doing her make up. I’m totally useless with makeup.  

Well, dh has gone out to some student thing and there is nothing worth watching on TV. I suppose I could go clean the bathroom, but that may wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

MonyK was posting while i was posting. Yes, I have seen Ragnarok. I was annoyed that they cut off Thor’s hair. We will be watching it again probably later this week because B hasn’t see it yet.  We watched Dr. Strange today. Tomorrow will be Guardians 2 and possibly Spider-man (B’s favorite superhero).


----------



## Lynne G

Dumplings are us.  Full from dinner.  

Oh, I actually liked the new Spidy Into the Universe a lot more than I thought I would.  I am looking forward to Marvel next weekend.  I like a fun and action packed movie.  

Just chilling.  My Dsis is not a morning person.  I told her either the 7:55 am train or 8:16 am train tomorrow morning.  She said she would try for earlier, but probably will miss it.  Eh, I will be at the station by 7:45.  I know to stop at the coffee shop before we meet up.  My Dsis NEEDS her coffee with such an early start.  

Now to see what is on the boob tube.  Cute preview of the Flower Show was interesting.  Now, eh, may ask older one what movies we have.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> possibly Spider-man (B’s favorite superhero).


Oh did you see Into the Spideyverse? I am not a huge Spiderman fan but this was a really good movie.

B has gorgeous hair! My DD has such long fine hair I sent her to my hairstylist for prom hair LOL. I like what she did. No way could I have done what she wanted with an updo.

In process of posting ans see Lynne saw Spideyverse too!
Decided to continue binge watching Psych...


----------



## Charade67

I haven’t seen Spideyverse, but dh and B saw it together. 

That hairstyle is very pretty. I’m useless at any kind of updo. I can’t even do a decent ballet bun. I was very grateful when B learned to do her own buns.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Chickies all tucked in



Aww!!



Monykalyn said:


> She is as nice IRL as here! Hoping our paths cross again!








Thanks!! And I'll add that Monyk and her DH are SUPER nice and fun IRL!!



Monykalyn said:


> We need a SANS family meetup!!



I agree!! Would be so fun!!



Charade67 said:


> Here is first practice attempt at prom hair.



B has beautiful hair!



Charade67 said:


> Patty - Hibernation is great, but not when you have to do work.



I confess- I didn't do ANY work today! We just really DID hibernate in front of the tv! But.... it was nice!



Lynne G said:


> Dumplings are us. Full from dinner.



Yum! Sounds good! Have fun with DD tomorrow!

Did a healthy dinner- salad with leftover chicken along with riced cauliflower! We've been catching up on programs that we've been DVRing! Marathon sessions of Mysteries at the Museum! Love that program! Now time for a little hockey! and some wine!

Cheers to all for a  relaxing Saturday night!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a Tastykake.


----------



## buckeev

Dat Charade...She's be an ART-TEEST! 

Still tryin' to put the "Last-Minute Details together for a "quick" Orlando drive thru...Tues-Fri-ish...

Car folks are a pain!


----------



## Tygerlilly

pattyw said:


> Marathon sessions of Mysteries at the Museum! Love that program! Now time for a little hockey! and some wine!



Ah! I love all 3 of those things. Lol. DF loves Mysterjes, so we watch it a lot. And we are both HUGE hockey fans. I miss going to live games since we moved to Oklahoma and don't have any of the nhl teams near us. We do go to the minor league games occasionally though.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Dat Charade...She's be an ART-TEEST!
> 
> Still tryin' to put the "Last-Minute Details together for a "quick" Orlando drive thru...Tues-Fri-ish...
> 
> Car folks are a pain!



I got off the dis early last night and now playing
Catchup

I see you and your bride are so close to that road trip

Wow ! What a great (and tiring) drive that will be
But you will be with your better half and picking up
The car and hitting the parks

This will be one of your most romantic trips with your bride

Safe travels and hope no rain for you


----------



## macraven

_Tygerlilly how long have you been in the land of the okies?_


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, told little one to set an alarm, since I did not bother to change my radio one.  Woke up at 5 am.  No need for alarm.  Freshened up, so time to read the DiS.  If I don’t hear her alarm by 7:15, the mom get up yelling will sound.  She is also not an early bird, but school days, she has to be.  

I think it was around midnight that I told all to have lights out.  I think they did?   Mine were.  

So, hope Schumi’s wedding weekend was lovely.

Charade, hope you got a good night sleep, and get rain with no snow tonight.  So far, we are getting snow.  Lots of it.  Though the rain line is coming closer, so will check the weather news soon, to see if any updates since last night.  Icky Monday morning coming.

Patty, goes for you, too.  Hope no or not as much as predicted.

Tygerlily, we are big hockey fans too.  Used to have season tickets, until they redid the stadium, and more than doubled the season ticket prices.  Now, we just go to a game or two, when I can get discount tickets from work.  They are still what I think, expensive.  Kids got tickets for next Monday’s game.  They are stoked.  

Buckeev, just do it!  Make it happen.  For retrieving the car, you deserve a lots of fun detour with the bride.

MonyK, lots of new pets to come.  I, for one, like a busy, full house of kids and pets.  I am sure all will be happy to see new chicks and a cute pup.  

Mac, hope you are feeling well.  And, the cats let you sleep.  

With that,  





Why yes it is.  Have a slow moving, wonderful Sunday, homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Haven`t quite caught up with everyone.....but nice hair for your daughter Charade, you did it well......and congrats to Keisha`s Granddaughter again.....she is a little superstar....

Big hello to everyone else……..


Wedding was beautiful. 

If there was a perfect day to be had, it was the wedding day. Weather wasn't perfect, but the sun came out for the outside pictures and they had the sea behind them for that....lovely. 

Did get some beautiful pictures and we have some lovely memories of the day with everyone in the family.....but here`s a couple of Tom and I...…..












​
Came back late last night after a long drive back from Scotland......slept like a baby all night. Wish we had stayed one more night now.....didn`t really need to be back till today...….

I have an appointment for a root canal at dentist......there`s something to look forward to!!! 

Anyway, hope everyone is good...….


----------



## macraven

_Your pictures are absolutely beautiful!

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Your pictures are absolutely beautiful!
> _



Thanks mac...….it was such a gorgeous wedding and I was so happy we weren't away on a trip and missed my lovely nephew getting married..….


----------



## Lynne G

Love your dress and fasinator, Schumi.  So glad you had a lovely time, and sorry to hear of tooth issue.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Love your dress and fasinator, Schumi.  So glad you had a lovely time, and sorry to hear of tooth issue.



Thanks Lynne......yes, got temporary filling back in January when I went with toothache.....not looking forward to it, but it needs to be done...…..

Soup for dinner tomorrow night then!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> the mom get up yelling will sound



 I Used to be good at that!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, goes for you, too. Hope no or not as much as predicted.



Thanks! Last night they predicted the worst will stay south of us!



Lynne G said:


> Kids got tickets for next Monday’s game. They are stoked.



Yay! Hope your team wins!



schumigirl said:


> but here`s a couple of Tom and I...…..



Beautiful picture! Glad you had a nice time! Weddings are always so fun! 

Lazy Sunday, indeed Lynne! Slept in and enjoying coffee. We'll make brunch later- Troy is NOT a morning person! Doing my grocery shopping via Instacart- we'll go pick it up later! So nice to be able to just pick up the groceries rather than dodging the Sunday crowds at the store! And the laziness will have to end as yesterday nothing was accomplished!


Hi Mac!

Happy travels Buckeev!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Tygerlilly

macraven said:


> _Tygerlilly how long have you been in the land of the okies?_



Um... Around 20 years. Far too long in my opinion. Can't wait to get out of OK and into a new adventure somewhere else!

Carole, you guys are so cute!! I'm glad you had a great time. No fun on the dentist appointment.


It snowed here! Driving home from work this morning was rough. I'm going to leave extra early tonight so I can drive nice and easy and not rush. The ground was still warm enough that it was starting to melt in some places, but the high is only 23° now and will be around 8° when I leave for work around 11pm.


----------



## Lynne G

Raining steady right now.  Will change to snow around 6 pm, with early morning snow to come at over an inch an hour.  Now saying 4 to 6 inches as of noon news.  Guess I will listen for tonight, to see if any changes in rain/snow line.  Ugh.  Unless we just get rain, fully expecting to telework and no school for the kids.  

Some Flower Show, Flower Power pictures.  I will post more when I can get little one to size them right for the Dis.


----------



## keishashadow

Oh snow.  All i can say is march better darn go out like a lion. How bad is it you ask...i made steaks in cast iron skillet vs grilling.  No way was I going out in that mess

Carole - you two look downright regal  !

Mac - that was a nice, uplifting post earlier. Always nice to get that here.



pattyw said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad weather! We have Directv and Joe sprays Rainx on it to keep the snow and ice off. Usually works pretty good! Yay on GD!!  You can be a proud Grandma on vacay!! Congrats on completing tax returns! I can't even get started on mine or the family's until I get work financials done!!
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED to,  You're one step ahead of him!
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of you to adopt your friend's dog! With him and the chicks, your house will be full- of lots of love!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!! We have only flurries! Supposed to get 3-5 inches by Monday morning, but the worst is supposed to stay south of us in  the ski areas and N. PA. Good idea to telecommute!! Stay safe, Lynne!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay on the new furnace! Now you'll stay toasty warm- for a long time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> I need it!!  Glad you're having a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that place! The portions are HUGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about that- sounds like he brought joy to many people! That's a special gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear!!
> 
> Happy Saturday all!! Flurries here- snow expected all weekend! Lots of work to do!! I have accounting work to do as well as housework! So a hibernation due to the nasty weather is very necessary!
> 
> Hope Schumi had a fantastic time at the wedding!
> 
> Have a great day all!!



Hmm never thought of using rainex...yinz guys are smart.  And your hockey team crushed us the other night too boohoo don’t think we’re gong to make the playoffs.



Monykalyn said:


> @pattyw
> 
> House full of teens-middle has bunch of friends over, they are giggling like mad playing apples to apples. Did a pizza and snack run so they are a happy bunch now. DH fled to the lake a day early to avoid snowmageddon and having to drive in it tomorrow. Will actually give him some additional network time as he decided to stay at same hotel where convention is held instead of his moms. Chickies all tucked in, plastic on run restapled, food/water replenished and meal worm cake hung so they have something to do (besides dig holes in straw and bury their food and water.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kinda living my dream retirement life   Glad that you had such a great time!
> 
> 
> Wow he really had an impact, and goes to show how every single person can make a huge difference every day. Hope it is a comfort to his family to show how much he will be missed.
> May the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> Ah yes dry shampoo-with two daughters I've learned to hide MY stash of dry shampoo or else it is gone when I need it. And a friend who shows horses showed me a long time ago the different kinds of braids-she was an expert from braiding manes!
> 
> 
> Now that is an awesome boss! Sounds like you really needed the sleep too! I slept til after 9 this am and was shocked to see time when I woke up.
> 
> OOOh bets that is pretty!!
> She is as nice IRL as here! Hoping our paths cross again!
> We need a SANS family meetup!!
> 
> Ok now you are making me blush!
> I am a firm believer that our animals find us-she seems to be a good fit, but we will see for sure when the visits start. DH really wants a puppy, but um no, not with baby chicks. Compromise may be older dog now, baby chicks now, and puppy over the summer when he is home to spend more time around animals, and babies will be big enough to fend for themselves better. I am ok with 2 dogs. We have the space and yard for them.
> 
> @Charade67 -have you seen Thor:Ragnarok yet? Good and funny too.  Captain Marvel is a week away then another month? to Avengers:Endgame.
> 
> DH was trying to see when his UOAP expired...I told him the date but he wouldn't say why he wanted to know. He already knows I am renewing mine and middle DD's...hmmm wonder if he is thinking another holiday trip???  That man can BS everyone else but he could never fool me...so he usually tries to avoid any mention of anything he is planning. He did manage to totally surprise me with Lion King tickets for Christmas though, only 5 more days to that!
> 
> @Sue M bet you are ready for spring too!



Struck me funny re the horse groomer having an edge.



Charade67 said:


> MonyK was posting while i was posting. Yes, I have seen Ragnarok. I was annoyed that they cut off Thor’s hair. We will be watching it again probably later this week because B hasn’t see it yet.  We watched Dr. Strange today. Tomorrow will be Guardians 2 and possibly Spider-man (B’s favorite superhero).



I’d take him bald


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Some Flower Show, Flower Power pictures



Beautiful!!



keishashadow said:


> And your hockey team crushed us the other night too boohoo don’t think we’re gong to make the playoffs.



Sorry! Pens are still way ahead of us in points! They look in good shape for wild card status! Sabres are-still!- in rebuilding mode I guess!


----------



## macraven

Waiting for walking dead show!

Had X-rays done again before the weekend on the foot
Some issues so seeing another doc tomorrow 

I’m okay with it as long as no needles are involved 
Lol

Have been watching the weather channel
I’m concerned about some of the homies here as it does not look good for youse!

Hope all stay safe 

My weather has been heavy rain all day and colder
Southern GA had talk of a tornado 

Looks like right now Florida is having a tornado


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Waiting for walking dead show!
> 
> Had X-rays done again before the weekend on the foot
> Some issues so seeing another doc tomorrow
> 
> I’m okay with it as long as no needles are involved
> Lol
> 
> Have been watching the weather channel
> I’m concerned about some of the homies here as it does not look good for youse!
> 
> Hope all stay safe
> 
> My weather has been heavy rain all day and colder
> Southern GA had talk of a tornado
> 
> Looks like right now Florida is having a tornado



Enjoy the Walking Dead!

Sending healing wishes that your doctor visit goes well tomorrow!

Hoping that all are well with the severe weather! Tornadoes are very scary!

Stay safe all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, 2 hour delay for little one, and 10am start for me.  DH just came home and said roads are barely passable.  Still snowing.  I think my delay may not change, but will check about her school early tomorrow, thinking they will end up closed.  City schools already said closed.  

Hunkered down, and I agree, we better see warm end of March.  Next week, wind chills in the teens.  What?  Sigh, still Winter, yes?


----------



## macraven

_Lynne hope you and all the homies stay safe on the roads when you have to go out 

Many of you have dangerous roads due to the winter storm 

I can’t imagine how scary it will be for the school bus travel 
Hope the school districts close school tomorrow 

Tygerlilly, tell your boss Mac said you can stay off work and still get paid due to dangerous road conditions _


----------



## Monykalyn

Well our snowmageddon was only a couple inches, but flurries most of day til sun came out late this afternoon. Very cold though. Checked the hens a couple times, offered to let them out for a bit-um no-got quite the scolding from them for the snow and holding door open! They will stay in covered and sheltered run all day tomorrow too due to dangerous cold. Kids hoping for no school but will depend on the windchill. Roads clear now.

Carole LOVE the pics of you and Tom!! Gorgeous and love love the dress and fascinator!
Hope tygerlilly has safe passage to work tonight!
Mac-hope that foot heels soon! and Ugh-saw about the tornadoes - sounds really bad in Alabama.

Nice flower pics Lynne! Love garden shows, and sooo ready for spring. Looks like after this cold we will warm and stay in 50's.

Some work done, laundry done, binge watched Psych between stuff. Greek Chicken for dinner, Moscow Mule drink of choice as I found I still had a can of ginger beer in drink fridge!

Almost bed time...


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Beautiful picture! Glad you had a nice time! Weddings are always so fun!
> 
> Lazy Sunday, indeed Lynne! Slept in and enjoying coffee. We'll make brunch later- Troy is NOT a morning person! Doing my grocery shopping via Instacart- we'll go pick it up later! So nice to be able to just pick up the groceries rather than dodging the Sunday crowds at the store! And the laziness will have to end as yesterday nothing was accomplished!



Thanks so much!! Yes, weddings are a joy to attend...…

We sometimes use the home delivery options for grocery delivery, saves even leaving the house.....anything to avoid the crowds....which is why we do love grocery shopping on a Thursday....our main weekly shop anyway......ideal!! 



Tygerlilly said:


> Carole, you guys are so cute!! I'm glad you had a great time. No fun on the dentist appointment.
> 
> 
> It snowed here! Driving home from work this morning was rough. I'm going to leave extra early tonight so I can drive nice and easy and not rush. The ground was still warm enough that it was starting to melt in some places, but the high is only 23° now and will be around 8° when I leave for work around 11pm.



Thank you Tygerlilly…...we really did have the best time...….yes, not looking forward to this one today!! Hope you had a safe journey to work.....



Lynne G said:


> Raining steady right now.  Will change to snow around 6 pm, with early morning snow to come at over an inch an hour.  Now saying 4 to 6 inches as of noon news.  Guess I will listen for tonight, to see if any changes in rain/snow line.  Ugh.  Unless we just get rain, fully expecting to telework and no school for the kids.
> 
> Some Flower Show, Flower Power pictures.  I will post more when I can get little one to size them right for the Dis.
> 
> View attachment 386073 View attachment 386074



Awful weather...….hope it turns to rain......nice pictures!!! 



keishashadow said:


> Oh snow.  All i can say is march better darn go out like a lion. How bad is it you ask...i made steaks in cast iron skillet vs grilling.  No way was I going out in that mess
> 
> Carole - you two look downright regal  !



Your weather is dreadful too!!! Still, least you got steaks.....not a bad little dinner!!!! 

Why thank you...….you know us......us titled folk have to try and make an effort...…




macraven said:


> Waiting for walking dead show!
> 
> Had X-rays done again before the weekend on the foot
> Some issues so seeing another doc tomorrow
> 
> I’m okay with it as long as no needles are involved
> Lol
> 
> Have been watching the weather channel
> I’m concerned about some of the homies here as it does not look good for youse!
> 
> Hope all stay safe
> 
> My weather has been heavy rain all day and colder
> Southern GA had talk of a tornado
> 
> Looks like right now Florida is having a tornado



Ive just seen the aftermath in Alabama this morning on the news......truly dreadful...…

Good luck at the docs....yes, hope for no needles...…




Monykalyn said:


> Well our snowmageddon was only a couple inches, but flurries most of day til sun came out late this afternoon. Very cold though. Checked the hens a couple times, offered to let them out for a bit-um no-got quite the scolding from them for the snow and holding door open! They will stay in covered and sheltered run all day tomorrow too due to dangerous cold. Kids hoping for no school but will depend on the windchill. Roads clear now.
> 
> Carole LOVE the pics of you and Tom!! Gorgeous and love love the dress and fascinator!
> 
> 
> Some work done, laundry done, binge watched Psych between stuff. Greek Chicken for dinner, Moscow Mule drink of choice as I found I still had a can of ginger beer in drink fridge!
> 
> Almost bed time...



That`s what ginger beers were designed for!!!! 

Thank you......I did like the outfit a lot...….

Another one I hope the weather doesn't impact your days ahead...….I do believe we are all ready to have spring shine on all of us!!!!



We haven't had the storm that hit the UK yesterday bad at all......lots of rain and slightly higher winds, but nothing compared to some......going to be cold and breezy......not time to put the warm jackets away yet.....

Lazy morning of some housework then leave around 11ish for dentist appointment...…. I have a great dentist, but still......would rather be doing something else.....anything else!!! 

Have a great Monday...……


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, all three of your cartoon sayings had me laughing this
morning
Hysterical funny!

Where in the world do you come up with these things??!

Can’t pick my favorite one
I read one and howl and say, this is choice
Read the next one and
Say the same, read the last one and get same howling over it

So damn funny 

Dreaded dentist visit 
Hope it al goes painless for you and no owies

_


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the dentist visit goes quick, and no pain, Schumi.

Yeah, we just got 6 inches of snow, that had freezing rain on top.  Delays, but roads are much better than were last night.  Sigh, high temp on Wednesday is 28.  That camel better be inside this week.  One frigid March day coming up.  

Took a few minutes to set up my telework, so happy to be in casual clothes, and will be doing my get up yell around 8:30.  Little one is still delayed until 9:30.  Going to make older one drop her off.  He also has class today, but I don’t know if he has any cancellations.  

Ooh, hear neighbors shoveling.  Might have to wake older one earlier, to shovel.  

Later homies.  Stay warm and safe.  

Hope those not accounted for in Alabama are found safe.  Terrible line of tornadoes. Prayers.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I have a great dentist, but still......would rather be doing something else.....anything else!!!



Yuk on dental appointments! I dread just a cleaning! (And my dentist is a nice, young, attractive guy!)



Lynne G said:


> Delays, but roads are much better than were last night



Glad the weather is improving! Nice to tele- commute! We join the group of those seeing arctic temps this week!

Morning Mac!

 to all just getting started this morning!

Happy Monday!!


----------



## keishashadow

Afternoon all 

Jr, who didn’t chance the uncleared roads yesterday had his leftover steak dinner when he stopped by on way to work

Moving slowly, between TWD viewing and an extra day off this weekend had ruff time falling asleep last night normal time.  First snooze garnered me maybe 3 hrs.  Let’s say i made up for it when i crawled back into bed this am. 

Decided to look at white noise machines on amazon, liking the idea of various sounds.  Thinking the beach sounds should be soothing sans sea gulls. 

Feel as though I should be somewhat productive today, probably will knock off an easy tax return and be satisfied.

Making burgers for dinner, easy peasy.  Lent starts Wednesday, a challenge as the mr (who not of the faith does the meat less drill with me or he’d starve) doesn’t eat any fish.  Will do shrimp, doesn’t like fried.  No red sauce on pasta, looks like it’s shrimp scampi for him till it comes out of his ears...or peanut butter sammie if I’m mad at him


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all......well, evening here now.......

Root canal went ok........I have the best dentist! So patient with my nasty gag reflex.......but, all done and doesn’t ache much......just where the injections went in to numb me. 

Had some ice cream........

Having just read Janet’s post.......I want shrimp now. I prefer fresh and not deep fried or coated in batter........but, having baked cod loin for dinner.....easy to eat and no chewing.....then more ice cream.......


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Here is first practice attempt at prom hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to figure out a way to smooth out the hair towards the top of her head.
> .


Beautiful hair!  B&B Hairdressers Invisible Oil spray is a great smoother. I bought some in the small travel size spray at Sephora.  Can use on damp or dry hair. 



schumigirl said:


> Haven`t quite caught up with everyone.....but nice hair for your daughter Charade, you did it well......and congrats to Keisha`s Granddaughter again.....she is a little superstar....
> 
> Big hello to everyone else……..
> 
> 
> Wedding was beautiful.
> 
> If there was a perfect day to be had, it was the wedding day. Weather wasn't perfect, but the sun came out for the outside pictures and they had the sea behind them for that....lovely.
> 
> Did get some beautiful pictures and we have some lovely memories of the day with everyone in the family.....but here`s a couple of Tom and I...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Came back late last night after a long drive back from Scotland......slept like a baby all night. Wish we had stayed one more night now.....didn`t really need to be back till today...….
> 
> I have an appointment for a root canal at dentist......there`s something to look forward to!!!
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is good...….


Great photos!  A wedding by the sea sounds lovely.  Hope your root canal went well and wasn’t too awful. 



macraven said:


> Waiting for walking dead show!
> 
> Had X-rays done again before the weekend on the foot
> Some issues so seeing another doc tomorrow
> 
> I’m okay with it as long as no needles are involved
> Lol
> 
> Have been watching the weather channel
> I’m concerned about some of the homies here as it does not look good for youse!
> 
> Hope all stay safe
> 
> My weather has been heavy rain all day and colder
> Southern GA had talk of a tornado
> 
> Looks like right now Florida is having a tornado


Loved the show last night! Good luck with foot. Hope new doctor can help (without needles!). 


Hope everyone in Tornado areas are safe. I heard there were some in Georgia too. So scary. 

This morning I purchased the Universal Photos special. $79.99 for a year, with AP. Don’t have to have AP to buy package,  just must have it when you activate.  It was posted in Photos Thread. Called Mardi Gras AP special. The ride photos are so fun!  

Had slow, lazy weekend. And Family dinner.  Tomorrow meeting friend for coffee, and Wednesday night dinner and theatre night with friends. Seeing Come From Away. 
Sunny and cold today. -3C here. At least no snow. 

My friend just texted me that Luke Perry just passed away


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all......well, evening here now.......
> 
> Root canal went ok........I have the best dentist! So patient with my nasty gag reflex.......but, all done and doesn’t ache much......just where the injections went in to numb me.
> 
> Had some ice cream........
> 
> Having just read Janet’s post.......I want shrimp now. I prefer fresh and not deep fried or coated in batter........but, having baked cod loin for dinner.....easy to eat and no chewing.....then more ice cream.......


Icecream fixes everything!


----------



## keishashadow

Can’t say i was a huge fan, but 90210 & Riverdale watchers...

RIP Luke Perry

So young to pass from a stroke, a shame


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Luke Perry.  Sad and not that old. 

Keisha, did you see? SW opened flights inter island and from West Coast this morning.  Until October 1.  29 dollar inter island sold out in minutes.  Good luck!


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Sans family .

Trying to recover from all my fun at Universal. I keep forgetting that I’am 60 and not 29.....LOL....until my body reminds me.

Lynne your Flower show pics are pretty. Hope you and your family are doing well.



Monykalyn said:


> sounds like a fantastic time! I got to spend my actual bday in Disney last year and had a day like that! So glad you shared your fun day! Is it your 6-0 bday? The older I get the younger 60 sounds and I love love love that you do these things with your family!



I like to think my family keeps me younger by getting me out of the house for sure. Yep! 60.....life is supposed to get better as we get older  I so enjoy family time. The children are married and so are 3 of the grandchildren. We have great-grandchildren also. Everyone is busy with their lives so any time we see them is treasured. Sister and some of her children live in Orlando so meeting up with them was fun.

Monyk I always like to hear about your trips with your family....I always tell people don’t wait until you retire to do all these things, do them now....it’s sounds like you and your family have a great time together on your trips.



macraven said:


> Robo, that is so awesome you were able to ride the floats all those nights!



Thanks Mac.....it was an unexpected cherry on the top of this getaway for Mardi Gras......what would have made it more special is if the whole Sans family had been on a float together....I believe we all could have rocked a float quite well.



pattyw said:


> Love that place! The portions are HUGE!!!!



Your right the portions are huge....I couldn’t figure out why the restaurant manager was walking around with a camera around his neck until he latched on to the celebrity there and had him sit on the tractor for a picture to put up in the restaurant.




schumigirl said:


> Did get some beautiful pictures and we have some lovely memories of the day with everyone in the family.....but here`s a couple of Tom and I



What a nice picture of you and your Mr......you both look lovely. Your facinator and dress look great together....Glad to hear you both had a great time at the wedding and the weather cooperated for your nephew and his bride to get pictures outside.



macraven said:


> I’m okay with it as long as no needles are involved
> Lol



Mac hope no needles for you today.



keishashadow said:


> Making burgers for dinner, easy peasy. Lent starts Wednesday, a challenge as the mr (who not of the faith does the meat less drill with me or he’d starve) doesn’t eat any fish. Will do shrimp, doesn’t like fried. No red sauce on pasta, looks like it’s shrimp scampi for him till it comes out of his ears...or peanut butter sammie if I’m mad at him



Funny you are talking about burgers this evening hubby wants to go to a Steak and shake......I know he is thinking about Lent starting also....he is really good about eating fish and we have been eating a lot more of it since his heart attack. Shrimp scampi sounds good.



schumigirl said:


> Root canal went ok........I have the best dentist! So patient with my nasty gag reflex.......but, all done and doesn’t ache much......just where the injections went in to numb me.
> 
> Had some ice cream........
> 
> Having just read Janet’s post.......I want shrimp now. I prefer fresh and not deep fried or coated in batter........but, having baked cod loin for dinner.....easy to eat and no chewing.....then more ice cream.......



Glad to hear your Dentist appointment went well....ice cream is a good soothing option.

Now you are all fixed up and ready for your trip that’s coming up in few days.

Tygerlilly hope your little Piper is doing ok and she is handling the arm cast better.

Tink hope all is well with you and your family and you were able to get your roof fixed.

Charade B has beautiful hair I’am sure you will come up with a great hairdo for prom.

Monyk that up do was nice on your daughter.

Pattyw hope you and Joe are doing well and the weather settles down in your neck of the woods.

Hey!  Sue M, Ckmiles, buckeev, agavegirl1 and all the other Sans family I have missed.


----------



## Tygerlilly

pattyw said:


> Pens are still way ahead of us in points! They look in good shape for wild card status!



Let's go Pens!!!



macraven said:


> _Tygerlilly, tell your boss Mac said you can stay off work and still get paid due to dangerous road conditions _



I wish that would actually work. Lol. Funny thing, the roads were perfectly clear last night!


No surgery for Piper! Had our follow up today and the doctor said the bone hasn't moved at all and is lined up perfectly and the cast is still nice and tight on her arm. We celebrated with grilled cheese, cheese balls, and cookies for dinner (her choices).
I've been up since 9:30 last night and am exhausted! Apparently the girls had a rough night for DF and were up and down all night and both woke up before 6am. They're horribly grouchy now so I'm thinking early bedtime for all 3 of us.

Hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## Robo56

Great news Tygerlilly about Piper....hope you are all able to get a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We are having a few welcome days of dry weather, but it it getting colder. Yesterday was a nice lazy Sunday - church, lunch, and Marvel movies.  Nothing interesting happening today. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you got a good night sleep, and get rain with no snow tonight


No snow for us. We had rain yesterday.



schumigirl said:


> I have an appointment for a root canal at dentist......there`s something to look forward to!!!


 Yuck. Never had one and hope I never will.



Lynne G said:


> Some Flower Show, Flower Power pictures.


 Nice pictures. 



macraven said:


> Had X-rays done again before the weekend on the foot
> Some issues so seeing another doc tomorrow


 Hope it’s not too serious and you have quick healing.




pattyw said:


> Yuk on dental appointments! I dread just a cleaning! (And my dentist is a nice, young, attractive guy!)


 I’m one of the weird people who don’t mind going to the dentist.



Sue M said:


> Beautiful hair! B&B Hairdressers Invisible Oil spray is a great smoother. I bought some in the small travel size spray at Sephora. Can use on damp or dry hair.


 Thank you. I’ll have to look for that. I wish I had seen this post earlier today. I was near a Sephora counter.



Sue M said:


> My friend just texted me that Luke Perry just passed away


 So sad. He was only a year older than me. 



Robo56 said:


> Trying to recover from all my fun at Universal. I keep forgetting that I’am 60 and not 29.....LOL....until my body reminds me.


 I felt that same way after my 50th birthday. I wanted to go to Universal and act like a kid. i am so not a kid anymore.



Tygerlilly said:


> No surgery for Piper! Had our follow up today and the doctor said the bone hasn't moved at all and is lined up perfectly and the cast is still nice and tight on her arm. We celebrated with grilled cheese, cheese balls, and cookies for dinner (her choices).


 Great news, I know you are both happy about this. 

It’s only 9:00, but I feel like I could go to sleep already.


----------



## macraven

_Robo, if all the sans gang was with you on those floats, we would have kept half the beads around our necks instread of tossing them

JK

(Really .....we would aim to toss the beads around the necks of those wanting them)

_


----------



## macraven

_Charade, no way you look like you are 50.....

_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Charade, no way you look like you are 50.....
> _


51 now. Have I posted a picture of myself?


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Afternoon all......well, evening here now.......
> 
> *Root canal* went ok........I have the best dentist! So patient with my nasty gag reflex.......but, all done and doesn’t ache much......just where the injections went in to numb me.
> 
> Had some ice cream........
> 
> Having just read Janet’s post.......I want shrimp now. I prefer fresh and not deep fried or coated in batter........but, having baked cod loin for dinner.....easy to eat and no chewing.....then more ice cream.......



*I'm sorry...you LOST ME at ROOT CANAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Hope ya feel mo gooder!!!)
*
*Queue the music...*
*"We're leaving..ON A JET PLANE!!!...."  *
*In a few hours...headed to Fort Lauderdale first to pick up C5D4 Paris's new VW BEETLE!...*
*and THEN...a day or two...or three-ish with Mickey and the Minions...*

*Still haven't booked much at all, just wingin' it...for the most part. (Flower and garden Fest)...plus the reincarnation of JOURNEY...  *
*FORTY DEGREES WEDS MORN!!!??  SERIOUSLY FLA!?*


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> 51 now. Have I posted a picture of myself?


You posted a pic a long time ago
Maybe it was when you showed the pic of your daughter’s hair of the back view


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> *I'm sorry...you LOST ME at ROOT CANAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Hope ya feel mo gooder!!!)
> *
> *Queue the music...*
> *"We're leaving..ON A JET PLANE!!!...."  *
> *In a few hours...headed to Fort Lauderdale first to pick up C5D4 Paris's new VW BEETLE!...*
> *and THEN...a day or two...or three-ish with Mickey and the Minions...*
> 
> *Still haven't booked much at all, just wingin' it...for the most part. (Flower and garden Fest)...plus the reincarnation of JOURNEY...  *
> *FORTY DEGREES WEDS MORN!!!??  SERIOUSLY FLA!?*



Happy flight and happy trails to you for when you are driving back home !

(You probably don’t even know who Roy Rogers and Dale Evans are.....)

Enjoy Orlando and take sunscreen with you as it will warm up once you are there...


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Buckeev's on the move.  Yay, for making way to see the mouse and minions.  Have fun.

Tygrlily, that's great news.  I hope Piper recovers quickly.  Nice you have fun meals to celebrate.  Oh, my kids were not good nap takers, so by 8 o'clock, I was plain out tired.  Now, as teen and adult, neither kid is an early bird.  So, there is hope. LOL

Really?  20 degree out commute?  Sigh.  Once again, another month of below average temps.  And, 17 temp overnight.  Ack.  I'll be snug in my bed.  

But, it's a Tuesday, and you know what that means?  Yep, Mac's doing a Taco Bell run, it's Taco Tuesday.  






 Ha, Ha.  

So, Robo, I hear your recovery needs after partying.  So nice you get lots of family time.  All are well, and looking forward to the summer.  Talk of camp, and little one is counting down the days until graduation.

Oh, Mac, I hope no needles, and you're healing fast.  Sending mummy dust your way.

Schumi, hope you are feeling better. And I like ice cream.  

With that, no ice cream now, Keisha, the shiny things are icy, and I need tea.  

Have a terrific Tuesday, eat a taco or two.  Mine will never have fish in it, though.  Never have been a fish smelling and fish eating fan.


----------



## macraven

_Taco Bell only has chicken or beef for their tacos

Don’t give them any ideas of using fish 

No rain predicted today for our area
Hope no snow happens today for any of the homies _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. A quick post before heading off to work. No snow in our forecast this week. Dry days until Friday and then the rain returns. 

Buckeev - Have fun in Florida. Sometimes just winging it can be fun.

Lynne - I like fish on occasion, but not in tacos. 

Hoping for a quiet day today.  I need to deal with some insurance issues.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Decided to look at white noise machines on amazon



Love my sound machine! I'm a light sleeper and Joe snores! I need all the white noise I can get!



schumigirl said:


> Root canal went ok.



Great news!



Sue M said:


> Icecream fixes everything!



Words to live by!



Robo56 said:


> Pattyw hope you and Joe are doing well and the weather settles down in your neck of the woods.



Thanks! Still cold, still some snow- but we should get better soon! And we have a couple of spring getaways to give us a warm break!



Tygerlilly said:


> No surgery for Piper



Great news!



Charade67 said:


> Yesterday was a nice lazy Sunday



Best kind of Sunday!



Lynne G said:


> Have a terrific Tuesday, eat a taco or two



Tacos sound yummy!



macraven said:


> Taco Bell only has chicken or beef for their tacos
> 
> Don’t give them any ideas of using fish



I actually like fish tacos! and shrimp tacos!!! 

Happy Tuesday all!! Sun and 14 degrees! Brrr But sunshine makes everything better! Busy work days for me! Lots of work to get year end financials prepared for the companies I do accounting for! I want to get this completed so that I can begin on all of my family's taxes!

A fresh cup of coffee and having cranberry and almond oatmeal this morning!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## Robo56

buckeev said:


> FORTY DEGREES WEDS MORN!!!?? SERIOUSLY FLA!?



It’s supposed to be in the low 60’s during the day and low 40’s at night for next couple of days then heading back into the upper 80’s.



macraven said:


> Robo, if all the sans gang was with you on those floats, we would have kept half the beads around our necks instread of tossing them
> 
> JK
> 
> (Really .....we would aim to toss the beads around the necks of those wanting them)



I scooped up all the left over beads on the floor of the floats and gave them to the kids who did not have any or very many as I walked out of the park. The adults were having a good time and out reached the littles. 

Pattyw great to hear you have some Spring trips planned makes the cold weather easier to handle when you know you are going to get a break.

Lynne glad to hear all are well......yeah to upcoming graduation for your daughter...did she pick her University yet and Major?


----------



## schumigirl

Tygerlilly glad your little one doesn’t need surgery.....always good news!! 

mac.......I know who Roy Rodgers is........

Robo, we did the same with beads last year.....we handed out loads to little ones around us.......they loved getting them........



Our visitors have arrived.......they landed at Heathrow this morning and are all sleeping right now........so trying to not disturb them........making food for later right now, and wait for his mother to knock our doors down as she is desperate to see them.......

Sun is shining, but not overly warm.........I did see Orlando weather is warming up nicely for the weekend.....glad to see it. 

Hope everyone’s doing good..........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Robo, some cooler weather.  Hey, better than the 27, with wind chills in the teens tomorrow.  We do have a gloriously bright sun, with blue skies.  Still too cold for me.  25 out now.  I think little one has decided on the University she wants to go to.  Her major will be biology, with the school's pre-med curriculum.  Hope you are enjoying a nice mug of coffee, with that cool start to your day.

Yay!  Almost lunchtime.  Yeah, and hat and gloves ready.  And sunglasses.  Woot!

Schumi, so nice you are hosting, and I am sure some lush food will be served.  

Patty, busy days are good days in my book.  Means, I get to relax when I am done. With the sun and wind, lots of the snow is gone.  Ice around though, and snow showers to come on Friday.  Inches from them has yet to be said.  At least Sunday will be warmer, so rain.  Hope a FLA trip is coming up soon.  Little one is begging to travel after school.  I am sorta still looking at where.


----------



## Tygerlilly

Good early afternoon. Making up some shrimp Alfredo for lunch today. Been starving and exhausted the last week, I'm guessing due to the stress of the whole broken arm ordeal. Hoping to get our routine and such back in order this week.

Already knocked out 3 loads of laundry this morning, including folding and putting away! 

We were pretty excited about our adult only universal honeymoon trip in November, but now that talks of a big family spring trip are getting more serious, we've been considering a smaller trip to save funds for our blow out spring trip. We made the decision to wait until July/August to make any solid plans.

Today I'm making the final settlement payment on a disaster of a decision we made 3 years ago. Combined with paying off our furniture lease last month, we will be in an amazing spot financially. To celebrate, I'm looking into a promotion to Texas de Brazil currently has: 12 50% off meals for $63. I need to double check I can get it and use it for both of us each time, making it essentially 3 meals. But since the price is $55/person normally, it's an insanely good deal if I can use 2 credits at a time.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, #2 in the inevitable chain of 3 has met his maker...into that squared ring in the sky went King Kong Bundy.  Thank you for the years of entertainment.  Mac will know, as will any old Skool WWF fans.  Will never forget meeting the mouth of the south, Jimmy Hart and some scrub wrestler @ US0.  They were so kind to take the time to pose for pics and chat up my star-struck kiddo.

We may just bump into 20’s today, feels much colder, uncle already!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Luke Perry.  Sad and not that old.
> 
> Keisha, did you see? SW opened flights inter island and from West Coast this morning.  Until October 1.  29 dollar inter island sold out in minutes.  Good luck!



I bit bullet over a month ago & settled upon Alaska for all but connecting flight out of SAN (where i still need to book a hotel near the airport for our layover to go home the next day). Alaska had non stop to seattle from PIT, only other one is SWA to LAX.

I think the price was acceptable. From what i’ve Seen of Alaska Airlines, wish they’d offer more flights from PIT:

$755 for both of us heading out, includes being able to pick our seats.

HNL to SAN $520 2 pp

SAN to PIT not much OOP as had credit i needed to use.  Had thought i was going to lose it or, gasp, have to book a last minute trip somewhere

Had budgeted $2,000 for airfare, always nice to have that extra $ available to use on excursions.

Would’ve loved the credits in my SWA rewards account but the flights were starting to jump.  Really glad i snagged one from SAN, prices have gone thru the roof.  I guessed correctly SWA would be raising the gateway flights to their Hawaii hubs - yea.

Am looking forward to seeing if things do pan out to be a convenient/reasonable option to return to Hawaii!



macraven said:


> _Robo, if all the sans gang was with you on those floats, we would have kept half the beads around our necks instread of tossing them
> 
> JK
> 
> (Really .....we would aim to toss the beads around the necks of those wanting them)
> _



Lol that sounds fun.  Loser buys drinks all the way ‘round.

I wonder if they have issues with ladies ‘working it’ to get beads eek hope not in family friendly park

aissez le bon temps rouler




macraven said:


> _Charade, no way you look like you are 50.....
> _



When asked their secret to a long life, those spry 100 year olds on the tv claim either:  A.  good, clean living or B. Profess to be well pickled.  Bet the 2nd group had more fun 



buckeev said:


> *I'm sorry...you LOST ME at ROOT CANAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Hope ya feel mo gooder!!!)
> *
> *Queue the music...*
> *"We're leaving..ON A JET PLANE!!!...."  *
> *In a few hours...headed to Fort Lauderdale first to pick up C5D4 Paris's new VW BEETLE!...*
> *and THEN...a day or two...or three-ish with Mickey and the Minions...*
> 
> *Still haven't booked much at all, just wingin' it...for the most part. (Flower and garden Fest)...plus the reincarnation of JOURNEY...  *
> *FORTY DEGREES WEDS MORN!!!??  SERIOUSLY FLA!?*



Food pics i’ve Seen at this year’s F&W seem much more appetizing than last.



pattyw said:


> Love my sound machine! I'm a light sleeper and Joe snores! I need all the white noise I can get!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Words to live by!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Still cold, still some snow- but we should get better soon! And we have a couple of spring getaways to give us a warm break!
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> Best kind of Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos sound yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like fish tacos! and shrimp tacos!!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday all!! Sun and 14 degrees! Brrr But sunshine makes everything better! Busy work days for me! Lots of work to get year end financials prepared for the companies I do accounting for! I want to get this completed so that I can begin on all of my family's taxes!
> 
> A fresh cup of coffee and having cranberry and almond oatmeal this morning!



I am the epic snorer in my house


----------



## Lynne G

WOOT Keisha.  All that plotting and scheming with airfare.  Going on an Alaska cruise?  

I have a headache, and you should have seen the fast walk I did at lunch.  It was cold.  And that wind.  Brrr.

I think I need more tea.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> I am the epic snorer in my house










Lynne G said:


> I have a headache, and you should have seen the fast walk I did at lunch. It was cold. And that wind. Brrr.
> 
> I think I need more tea.



Hope the headache goes away! 

The day has flown by! Still have so much to do today!!  I'm taking a quick break to recharge!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> WOOT Keisha.  All that plotting and scheming with airfare.  Going on an Alaska cruise?
> 
> I have a headache, and you should have seen the fast walk I did at lunch.  It was cold.  And that wind.  Brrr.
> 
> I think I need more tea.



Nope see soggier, 2 weeks in Hawaii woot

I shop carefully for air and rental car. Two trip components that you can save enough on, if you do you homework help pay for another trip. I have a semblance of a travel budget That I need to stretch to satisfy my habit lol



pattyw said:


> Hope the headache goes away!
> 
> The day has flown by! Still have so much to do today!!  I'm taking a quick break to recharge!



Lol naw I own it...sleep study had me in severe noise range. I doubted it till it was played back to me


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone ... I am back to the land of living again.

It has been a rough two weeks health wise and I just couldn't do much especially with a computer. The migraine was around on and off for two weeks. I feel a little better today so wanted to jump on and say hi. I missed so much and can't go back too many pages so I am going to try and grab some things, I missed talking with everyone.

I did go for a sleep study last Thursday night and won't get the results for a couple of weeks. The attendant said I was pretty quiet so not sure if Apnea is my sleep problem. Hopefully will get some answers.

The weather is cold here today also. We got over 10 inches of snow from Sunday to Monday. It is our first big storm and hopefully our last for the season.

Our local wing place has buy 5 get 5 free tonight so going to go with the teens and their friends for some. It is a nice place with great wings. I have been trying to be good not going out to eat to save money. It is hard though.

We  have to start looking for prom dresses soon. We decided to try and look at some nice used dress boutiques for it. Liv is not a dress person and it will be a one  time wear. I am hoping we find something she likes. She brought home a fundraiser to help pay for some of her senior stuff. She sold a bit so it will help out. They have their 100 night celebration Thursday. I can't believe 100 days and she is done with HS.

Keisha Congrats for your GD. That is such an amazing accomplishment. What a nice pic of her! Wish her lots of luck in the competition. I saw King Kong Bundy several times wrestling. I was a big fan for many years. It is so sad to see that especially now everyone is so young.

Monykalyn How exciting new chicks and helping out an animal and need.  I am sure the owner will be relieved it is so hard worrying what is going to happen to your pets when you get sick. I hope it all works out. I am sending Liv to our hair stylist for prom. I am still waiting for the date to give her. I am not good enough with hair to do a nice job.

Sue Glad you are enjoying your new furnace. It is amazing how we forget how it feels after so long. I hope you had a nice family visit and all your food came out good. I hope it warms up for you.

Robo I am so glad to hear that you had a great birthday at Universal . How much fun that had  to be on the floats. It is great when we can have such great memories to look back on. Shopping for something you enjoy buying is always a plus.

Charade Sorry to hear about your favorite cashier, that is sad when that happens. B does have beautiful hair and the style is very pretty. We are not sure what Liv wants to do, it will be between her and the hair dresser. I understand about Luke Perry's death besides being sad it hits when you are the same age as him (I am 51 now too.) It really made me think about some things a little differently.

Tygerlilly Sounds like a nice trip next Spring with your family. I am glad to hear that your daughter's arm is better and does not need surgery. I hope it continues to heal.

Schumi The pictures of you guys are so nice. The fascinator looks great with the dress. I just have never thought about wearing one. I am glad you had a great time at the wedding. I hope you are still feeling good from your root canal.

Buckeev have a great trip!

Patty Spring time trips help get through the cold. I am so hooked on my white noise machine I can't sleep without it. I brought it to my sleep study this week and the lady looked a little surprised. I am glad that I did for a sleep study center there was a lot of noise. Your breakfast sounded great this morning. I love oatmeal and  cranberries in things. I hope you warm up!

Mac I hope Taco Bell run was good today. I went too. I got a chicken quesadilla. I hope your foot is still on the mend!  Yay a dry day! It is so much easier to walk with the boot in that!

Lynne Oh I sympathize with headaches. I hope you are feeling better. It's interesting one of  the few things that help mine is ice packs and the cold. I think mine is a lot of swelling so it goes down. I hope your tea helps you feel better too! The pictures of  the garden flowers were pretty!

I am off to get ready I hope everyone has a great rest of the day and a good night.  to any one I missed!


----------



## schumigirl

Love the pics Keisha.......lol.......I’ve heard about those type of bead hunts!!! 

bobbie,........glad to see you post again.......hope you continue to feel better.....can’t be much fun feeling like that.....enjoy those wings!! Yes, eating out is so tempting and so easy..........thanks for the compliments on the pictures......I’ll take them!! Lol.......yes, tooth is ok thanks.......



My guests are sound asleep again........long flight has caught up with them all........I’m so glad their plane arrived so early this morning as explosive devices were found at Heathrow and two other places in London........nasty. 

Hopefully they’ll sleep right through till the morning. Told them if they need to wander through the night to make coffee of whatever to just carry on, they won’t disturb us......

Must get our suitcases down again too.....I will need to pack before Friday morning as we leave quite early........

Enjoying a peppermint tea right now.........


----------



## macraven

_Bobbie, glad to see you post here !
You have been missed 

Migraines are miserable and take the life out of you
Crossing my fingers this is the last one you have this year

I’d write more but cats are screaming for food 
Will be back later 

First I need to do a cat feeding then we are going out to Taco Bell for dinner 

I’m feeling like having a chalupa for starters_


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a four hour nap and some drugs. A loud DH and kids want dinner.  Headache had made me nauseous, so am cautious about eating.  Still have it, but duller than before.  Going back to bed.

Bobbie, glad you posted.  I hope you have no more headaches.  I find sleep and drugs are the only thing that really helps me.  Yeah, I make hair and make up reservations for prom.  She also goes to nail salon the weekend before.  I have to make that appointment too.  Yep, she is my little one, so crazy she will be 18 this summer, and in college on her birthday.  Those end of August trips will be Fall and Spring break ones. Then family ones continue to be holiday ones.  I hear ya on eating out. I try to cook week days.  Told the kids to cook up chicken that is in the frig.  Lots of freah vegetables are there.  Guess that is what they are going to eat.  That, or most likely, zap a meal, if any are left.


----------



## Tygerlilly

macraven said:


> _Bobbie, glad to see you post here !
> You have been missed
> 
> Migraines are miserable and take the life out of you
> Crossing my fingers this is the last one you have this year
> 
> I’d write more but cats are screaming for food
> Will be back later
> 
> First I need to do a cat feeding then we are going out to Taco Bell for dinner
> 
> I’m feeling like having a chalupa for starters_



I just saw a commercial for taco bell's Rattlesnake fries and I wish I had known about them BEFORE we just got home. They look so good!


----------



## Sue M

No Tacos for me!  It’s Shrove Tuesday Pancake dinner!  This morning went to see work friends, one had a birthday. I brought a cake to the office to enjoy with coffee break. Then had errands. And afternoon nap, lol.

Bobbie glad to hear you’re feeling better.

Buckeev enjoy your Florida trip. Are you spending any time in Lauderdale or driving straight up to Orlando.  I hope the weather improves for you. My friend just arrived in St. Pete yesterday and is not amused!

Keishashadow I always fly Alaska, great airline. 

Tygerlilly good news about daughter!

Schumi enjoy your company!  And more icecream 

For the record, I love fish tacos!  Lol. 

Mac, Lynne, Robo, patty, and any I miss


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, just saw your post hope you’re feeling better soon.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne sending you mummy dust and hope you feel better real soon
You are fortunate your kids are so good and helpful to you and they handle food needs on their own

You trained them well

sending hugs to all the homies tonight 

Sometimes I don’t address my posts to everyone here but it does not mean I am over looking you

When using my phone to read and post, never been good at multi quoting and direct to replies to all

Now the only homie that has not checked in this evening is charade
so I’ll leave the light on for her so she does not stumble in the dark and go boom_

_
Buckeev is probably having a quick tour of the parks right now

Mr Buckeev, check in time please 

Monyk, time for you to let us know about how your chickies are doing
this very cold night 

Pattyw, looks like you still have winter and it’s going to be a long time before your thaw

Schumi will be up soon to make bacon for her over night guests 
Hope she won’t mind if we all come to join her breakfast hour

A note for Sue, we all will be over for breakfast the next time you make pancakes

_


----------



## macraven

Tygerlilly said:


> I just saw a commercial for taco bell's Rattlesnake fries and I wish I had known about them BEFORE we just got home. They look so good!


_No rattlesnake fries at the Taco Bell we ate at tonight 

I’ll hit the Taco Bell on the other side of town later this week to see if they have them yet _


----------



## macraven

_Keisha
You have been so quiet tonight and didn’t get you on my roll call above

So you get a solo shout out post!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Cold day again. Had unplanned day off as the building I was going to quarantined for flu. Will make up later in month.
Chickies came out a bit today, not happy about snow, checked for scraps under bird feeder then promptly went back to coop. Spoiled ladies.


macraven said:


> Sometimes I don’t address my posts to everyone here but it does not mean I am over looking you


Ditto this! I will read and intend to say something and then get interrupted!
Although... I recall @Robo56 saying something about beads, mardi gras float and SANS family...hmmm...plotting for next year??
And ugn-migraine/headaches-yeah dark, quiet, meds and sleep sometimes is only thing that works.

OMG @keishashadow the memes!!  I have beads I obtained in N'awlins during a mardi gras season many years ago...hehe sounds bad but no...other"skin" exposed...think the guy on float was new and was just tossing beads. Mardi gras in New Orleans was fun when younger and no kids.

Time for shower and bed. And schumi down to ?4 sleeps til she wakes up in Orlando?


----------



## Charade67

Finally back to post.  Today was an annoying day of correcting another person’s mistakes. Another person  handles taking the claim payments and applying them to the patient accounts. I keep finding errors that he made, plus if he doesn’t understand something or just doesn’t want to do something it gets passed on to me. I have to be very careful about what I say to the main boss, because the person making the mistakes is her husband. For reasons unknown she won’t just let me do all of the billing.



schumigirl said:


> Our visitors have arrived....


 hope you have a nice visit.



Tygerlilly said:


> Today I'm making the final settlement payment on a disaster of a decision we made 3 years ago.


 We had one of those years ago before B was born. It is a mistake we have never repeated.



keishashadow said:


> Well, #2 in the inevitable chain of 3 has met his maker...into that squared ring in the sky went King Kong Bundy. Thank you for the years of entertainment. Mac will know, as will any old Skool WWF fans.


I am not familiar with him, but I am sure dh is. He used to watch wrestling all of the time. He even managed to talk me into going to a WCW event with him. 


pattyw said:


>


DH claims I “purr” like a freight train. Well, he snores too. We both have sleep apnea.



bobbie68 said:


> I can't believe 100 days and she is done with HS.


 B is almost 3/4 of the way through senior year. We’ve already been given lots of information about graduation week. We still need to find something for her to wear for graduation. The rules state dark dress, no prints.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, a four hour nap and some drugs. A loud DH and kids want dinner. Headache had made me nauseous, so am cautious about eating. Still have it, but duller than before. Going back to bed.


Sorry you are feeling bad again. Dh and kids can get their own dinner. Hope the headache is gone soon.



Sue M said:


> It’s Shrove Tuesday Pancake dinner!


I’m embarrassed to admit that I had to look this up. How is it that I have never heard of Shrove Tuesday? I was raised Southern Baptist, but still you would have thought I would have heard of this at some point in my life.



macraven said:


> Now the only homie that has not checked in this evening is charade
> so I’ll leave the light on for her so she does not stumble in the dark and go boom


Thanks for leaving the light on for me.  

We were continuing with the Marvel movies tonight. We finished Thor Ragnarok tonight. It’s on to Black Panther tomorrow.
Should probably get some sleep now.


----------



## agavegirl1

Just a quick "Drive By" to say Hello.  I will be on my spring vacation (tax season has a slow part and my clients are trained to know I need a winter break) starting Friday.  We do the Caribbean or road trips mostly.  I will pay more attention starting this weekend and try to catch up.  I am so happy to be good to go for theme parks for my October trip and somewhat amazed at the new offerings I have yet to plan for.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......feel better.....sounds nasty! Yep, sleep and pain relief are the best medicines. 

Sue, yep, love pancake day........it’s a big thing here......we had simple pancakes with golden syrup.......didn’t get around to them for breakfast.......

mac.......all welcome for breakfast!!! House is full of bacon and breakfast items.........guests aren’t just overnight they’re here for almost three weeks.......this is one of my closest friends son and family.....visiting from overseas and rather than a hotel they’re staying here......my friend is overjoyed as she lives 15 minutes away in next village, nearest hotel is much further.....she just doesn’t have the room for them to stay with her. Gives them a bit of space too.......

MonyK......don’t blame the chicks.....I’d be hiding too in that cold! Hope you had a nice day at home too.......yep, now 2 more sleeps till we leave for the overnight at airport.........

Charade,  never heard of pancake day??? It’s not really associated with any religious thing over here any more for most people.......just a fun day to eat pancakes......get your kids cooking pancakes with all sorts of flavours and toppings........it was the first thing Kyle ever learned to make that was “cooked”

Agavegirl.........lovely to see you post again........enjoy your break, sounds like you’re ready for it........and bet you are so excited for October with rides!!!! 



So, visitors were awake during the night.......bless them.......they have plenty of time to recover......7.30 and they’ve already had breakfast....they love British bacon, and off out for the day. I’m so glad they’re staying here while we’re away........they are lovely. 

Today is more grocery shopping and alarm guys are coming........will be here today and tomorrow fitting the new system. But, want to stock up on everything Kyle and our guests will need....I know they’ll shop while we’re gone, but want to get as much as I can for them. 

Then will get cases down and begin to pack I think........maybe. 

Didn’t plan to have bacon this morning, but the aroma of it cooking earlier is far too tempting! Bacon it is.......

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, never heard of pancake day??? It’s not really associated with any religious thing over here any more for most people.......just a fun day to eat pancakes......get your kids cooking pancakes with all sorts of flavours and toppings........it was the first thing Kyle ever learned to make that was “cooked”


Apparently I have been living in a cave all of my life. I know Mardi Gras and Fat Tuesday, but I have never heard it called Shrove Tuesday. I also know that you are supposed to feast on Fat Tuesday, but didn’t know that pancakes played such a significant role. I have managed to live my life being rather ignorant of Lent and the pre-Lent days. I wonder what else I am completely clueless about.


----------



## Lynne G

15, yes 15 temp commute.  Ah, the sun is finally rising.  A very clear, but cold overnight.  And for some reason, a very quick ride.  Definitely not complaining.  

Thanks for all the wishes.  A good night sleep is what I needed.  Feeling better, thankfully.  I don't get headaches that often, and hate to use drugs, but I find a pain killer one I have works well with sleep.  Kids ended up making chicken cheese steaks.  Fine with me.  I did end up eating some.  And, they also fried up some peppers, for me and the men, and for the men, onions. Little one had a salad instead.  She's not a fan of fried peppers and very not one of fried onions.

  See, the camel today, is reminding all that Wednesday is here.  Hump day, indeed.  And a cold one.  Quiet on the snow meter, as another clear blue sky, though will be sun and clouds by later today.  Seems the snow just does not want to stay away.  Chance of snow showers to end the week.  But before that happens, 35 mph winds to make that 27 degree day, today, feel even colder.  

Ah, a golden sunrise seen from my office.  Smile.  Tea in hand, and inside, thank you.






 have a blessed one, to those homies that get the forehead ash wipe today.  

Never heard of pancakes for Shrove Tuesday either.  Oh well.  I do like pancakes though.  

I don't think we have Rattlesnake fries at our Taco Bells either.  Little one is quite enjoying our nacho fries that came back to the menu at the Taco Bells we go to.  

With that, so happy to hear Agavegirl posted.  Wahoo for a trip before all hits the tax fan.  Hope whatever you do, you have fun, and enjoy, and so happy to hear your October trip this year, is a go.  

Later homies.  Good Morning!  And oooh, Schumi is almost ready to fly over the pond, for some Mardi Gras time with the minions. WOOT!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I have managed to live my life being rather ignorant of Lent and the pre-Lent days. I wonder what else I am completely clueless about.



I deliberately and very intentionally avoid all that Lent stuff...….Shrove Tuesday always has been and always will be Pancake day to us...…. Gotta love pancakes...….

Yes, Lynne....just around the corner now...….



We have sunshine and cool temps today...….heard from a friend in Orlando last night it is indeed warming up for us by the weekend ........we had decided not to take swimming costumes, but looking at the temps I think we might...….just in case...…

House is sparkling.....why just before we go away do I always feel the need to clean things even if I`ve just done it the day before!!! Although our visitors are spotless and don't like untidiness either, so I have no worries about them while we`re away......

Almost lunch time here...….turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches I think...….


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Never heard of pancakes for Shrove Tuesday either. Oh well. I do like pancakes though.



I looked it up an it seems that the pancake tradition is not nearly as big here as it is in some other countries. 

Glad you are feeling better Lynne.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning all and so nice agavegirl  checked in with us

She is all healed up from her back surgery and soon to be off on her fantastic trip!_

_Safe travels agavegirl 

Good Lynne is improving and I bet she is at work today 
She works sick or not and don’t understand how she can do that 

Schumi it is suitcase time again!
Hooray 
Your Orlando weather will warm
up for you before you arrive there

Charade the sbc in Chicago do shrovel pancakes 
Guess different areas don’t empathize it 
My past church always found ways to do food up big on any occasion 
Lol

Out temps today will be cold again but no more rain predicted for the next few days
I consider 45 is cold ....

Our lawn service dude is coming out this week
Last year his first cut of the year was early February and last now was first of November 

We need a Buckeev sighting _


----------



## pattyw

Bobbie- So sorry to hear about the migraine- glad to see you're getting  better!




macraven said:


> I’d write more but cats are screaming for food



Those "starving" cats! Mine will scream right after we feed them if we're in the kitchen cooking!



macraven said:


> Pattyw, looks like you still have winter and it’s going to be a long time before your thaw










Monykalyn said:


> Chickies came out a bit today, not happy about snow,



I'm with the chicks!



Charade67 said:


> Today was an annoying day of correcting another person’s mistakes



That's very frustrating! Hope today is a better day!




agavegirl1 said:


> I am so happy to be good to go for theme parks for my October trip



So happy for you!





Lynne G said:


> Feeling better, thankfully.



 Great news!



schumigirl said:


> Almost lunch time here...….turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches I think...….



Scrumptious!! Soon you'll be in Orlando!

Bright sunshine! ...... and 10!!! The long range forecast is looking better! Next week I'm seeing 40s and 50s!!

Another busy day here!! The days are flying by!! 10 days until Orlando!!! My mom is coming with us! She's so excited!!

Have a good day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> Schumi it is suitcase time again!
> Hooray
> Your Orlando weather will warm
> up for you before you arrive there
> _
> 
> _Last year his first cut of the year was early February and last now was first of November
> 
> We need a Buckeev sighting _



Our gardener guy mowed all our grass over a week ago.....earliest we`ve ever had that done!!! 

Has buckeev left for his trip??? 

Yep, suitcases are now down......now need to think about clothes......my friend asked me earlier what I was wearing on the plane????? Haven`t even given it a thought!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 











schumigirl said:


> Robo, we did the same with beads last year.....we handed out loads to little ones around us.......they loved getting them........



It is a wonder that cheap beads can be such a fun item for those who throw them and those who catch them. Universal has really come up with a fun family freindly event with Mardi Gras. The little ones enjoy the beads as much as the adults do. So sweet of you to share your beads with the littles.



Lynne G said:


> Aww, Robo, some cooler weather. Hey, better than the 27, with wind chills in the teens tomorrow. We do have a gloriously bright sun, with blue skies. Still too cold for me. 25 out now. I think little one has decided on the University she wants to go to. Her major will be biology, with the school's pre-med curriculum. Hope you are enjoying a nice mug of coffee, with that cool start to your day.



I woke this morning to the heat on. It was 48. High today will be 63. Will start warming up again tomorrow. Glad to hear your daughter has picked her major. What an awesome field to pick. We need more female doctors for sure.




Tygerlilly said:


> Good early afternoon. Making up some shrimp Alfredo for lunch today. Been starving and exhausted the last week, I'm guessing due to the stress of the whole broken arm ordeal. Hoping to get our routine and such back in order this week.



Hoping you do get your routine back this week Tygerlilly and you and you littles are getting some rest.



keishashadow said:


> I wonder if they have issues with ladies ‘working it’ to get beads eek hope not in family friendly park



No untoward behavior for the beads at Universal Mardi Gras.......although the adults were really jumping for the beads....I could see it turning into a WWF event as I saw a few people wrestle for the same strand of beads a time or two.



keishashadow said:


> I am the epic snorer in my house



I have been told I snore, but there has been no audio proof thus far.



Lynne G said:


> I have a headache, and you should have seen the fast walk I did at lunch. It was cold. And that wind. Brrr. I think I need more tea.



I’am sending Johnny with some drink to make you smile.






bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough two weeks health wise and I just couldn't do much especially with a computer. The migraine was around on and off for two weeks. I feel a little better today so wanted to jump on and say hi. I missed so much and can't go back too many pages so I am going to try and grab some things, I missed talking with everyone.



So good to see you back boobie68. Sending lots of mummy dust that your head feels better soon.




schumigirl said:


> Must get our suitcases down again too.....I will need to pack before Friday morning as we leave quite early........



Get those suitcases down Schumi I’am sending the cats to help and serenade you. I saw Puss n boots at the IOA while there...LOL







Sue M said:


> Mac, Lynne, Robo, patty, and any I miss



Hey!  Sue



agavegirl1 said:


> Just a quick "Drive By" to say Hello. I will be on my spring vacation (tax season has a slow part and my clients are trained to know I need a winter break) starting Friday. We do the Caribbean or road trips mostly. I will pay more attention starting this weekend and try to catch up. I am so happy to be good to go for theme parks for my October trip and somewhat amazed at the new offerings I have yet to plan for.



Good to see you agavegirl1 . Enjoy your vacation.




schumigirl said:


> guests aren’t just overnight they’re here for almost three weeks.......this is one of my closest friends son and family.....visiting from overseas and rather than a hotel they’re staying here......my friend is overjoyed as she lives 15 minutes away in next village, nearest hotel is much further.....she just doesn’t have the room for them to stay with her. Gives them a bit of space too.......



Schumi you are a kind, sweet soul to host your friends family. I’am sure they are very thankful recipients of your generosity.



Lynne G said:


> have a blessed one, to those homies that get the forehead ash wipe today.



Lynne you are so sweet to always remember everyone. Wishing you a good day with no more headaches.

Mac hope the foot is healing well.

Buckeev hope you and the Mrs had a good trip into Orlando and that you brought your jackets. Will start warming up tomorrow.

Hey!  Tink, Pattyw, Charade and all the rest of the Sans family.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade the sbc in Chicago do shrovel pancakes
> Guess different areas don’t empathize it
> My past church always found ways to do food up big on any occasion
> Lol


Yep. Any excuse to eat. 

I just found out that April 13 is Girl Scout day at Universal. We will be in Orlando that day, I just don’t know which park. 
I should have more information after the band meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _
> A note for Sue, we all will be over for breakfast the next time you make pancakes
> _


Well, I didn’t exactly make them, it was pancake dinner at the church!  But all are welcome!



Charade67 said:


> Finally back to post.  Today was an annoying day of correcting another person’s mistakes. Another person  handles taking the claim payments and applying them to the patient accounts. I keep finding errors that he made, plus if he doesn’t understand something or just doesn’t want to do something it gets passed on to me. I have to be very careful about what I say to the main boss, because the person making the mistakes is her husband. For reasons unknown she won’t just let me do all of the billing.
> 
> 
> I’m embarrassed to admit that I had to look this up. How is it that I have never heard of Shrove Tuesday? I was raised Southern Baptist, but still you would have thought I would have heard of this at some point in my life.
> .


Oh that is a slippery slope, yikes!  Never a good idea to have a husband and wife working together when one is the boss. 
No need to be embarrassed!  I don’t know Baptist traditions! 



schumigirl said:


> Lynne......feel better.....sounds nasty! Yep, sleep and pain relief are the best medicines.
> 
> Sue, yep, love pancake day........it’s a big thing here......we had simple pancakes with golden syrup.......didn’t get around to them for breakfast.......
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t plan to have bacon this morning, but the aroma of it cooking earlier is far too tempting! Bacon it is.......
> 
> Have a great Wednesday..........


We had them for dinner at our church (Anglican). It’s a thing here too!  With sausages, and berries with whipped cream for pancakes. But ugh, I passed on sausage. They for some reason switched to turkey sausage this year.
Funny, the mention of bacon and I can smell it lol! 



Charade67 said:


> Apparently I have been living in a cave all of my life. I know Mardi Gras and Fat Tuesday, but I have never heard it called Shrove Tuesday. I also know that you are supposed to feast on Fat Tuesday, but didn’t know that pancakes played such a significant role. I have managed to live my life being rather ignorant of Lent and the pre-Lent days. I wonder what else I am completely clueless about.


 I’m sure I’m clueless about lots of things!



Lynne G said:


> 15, yes 15 temp commute.  Ah, the sun is finally rising.  A very clear, but cold overnight.  And for some reason, a very quick ride.  Definitely not complaining.
> 
> Thanks for all the wishes.  A good night sleep is what I needed.  Feeling better, thankfully.  I don't get headaches that often, and hate to use drugs, but I find a pain killer one I have works well with sleep.  Kids ended up making chicken cheese steaks.  Fine with me.  I did end up eating some.  And, they also fried up some peppers, for me and the men, and for the men, onions. Little one had a salad instead.  She's not a fan of fried peppers and very not one of fried onions.
> 
> View attachment 386747  See, the camel today, is reminding all that Wednesday is here.  Hump day, indeed.  And a cold one.  Quiet on the snow meter, as another clear blue sky, though will be sun and clouds by later today.  Seems the snow just does not want to stay away.  Chance of snow showers to end the week.  But before that happens, 35 mph winds to make that 27 degree day, today, feel even colder.
> 
> Ah, a golden sunrise seen from my office.  Smile.  Tea in hand, and inside, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a blessed one, to those homies that get the forehead ash wipe today.
> 
> Never heard of pancakes for Shrove Tuesday either.  Oh well.  I do like pancakes though.
> 
> I don't think we have Rattlesnake fries at our Taco Bells either.  Little one is quite enjoying our nacho fries that came back to the menu at the Taco Bells we go to.


So glad to hear you’re feeling better!  But those temps!  Brrrr. I haven’t heard of Rattlesnake fries!  Our local Taco Bell is awful. So I don’t go. It’s in the next town, not very far.
Off to get the ashes in an hour lol!



schumigirl said:


> I deliberately and very intentionally avoid all that Lent stuff...….Shrove Tuesday always has been and always will be Pancake day to us...…. Gotta love pancakes...….
> 
> Yes, Lynne....just around the corner now...….
> 
> 
> 
> We have sunshine and cool temps today...….heard from a friend in Orlando last night it is indeed warming up for us by the weekend ........we had decided not to take swimming costumes, but looking at the temps I think we might...….just in case...…
> 
> House is sparkling.....why just before we go away do I always feel the need to clean things even if I`ve just done it the day before!!! Although our visitors are spotless and don't like untidiness either, so I have no worries about them while we`re away......
> 
> Almost lunch time here...….turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches I think...….


I always clean before trip too!  Like to come home to a clean house!  Lunch sounds lovely.



schumigirl said:


> Our gardener guy mowed all our grass over a week ago.....earliest we`ve ever had that done!!!
> 
> Has buckeev left for his trip???
> 
> Yep, suitcases are now down......now need to think about clothes......my friend asked me earlier what I was wearing on the plane????? Haven`t even given it a thought!!


Our lawn is still under snow. Still 4-5 degrees below normal temps here. Ugh. Winter was late here. We were so smug, lol, for awhile. Now we’re all whining! 
Yay for getting suitcases down.   I always pack bathing suit, it doesn’t take up much room, and you never know. I generally start laying out clothing 2 weeks before leaving. Then launder everything, then try to cut down, I’m a horrible over packer!  But I trying.
I may be booking a Sept Universal trip  since I’ll have an AP.  August going to Disneyland with other daughter.

Have a good Wednesday all. Very excited going to dinner with a couple of ladies then to theatre to see Come From Away. It was so hard to get tickets, we aren’t even sitting together, but all seats are close by. And that was getting in on pre sales.


----------



## Squirlz

@SueM we're going in September.  Checking in the 14th fo 7 nights.  Should be low crowds.  Looking forward to the Hagrid coaster!


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I made it two days in a row ... I just want to say "thank you so much" to everyone for the nice thoughts on feeling better. It is a nice feeling when you are having some rough days! 

It was cold here this morning, was going to help start cars this morning but nope too cold for me let the younger ones do it We maybe getting a small storm on Sunday with a mix. Hoping for more rain!!

Wings were good last night, teens had fun.

Tonight is parent/teacher conferences. It will be my last one. I enjoy meeting and talking with her teachers!!!

No big plans the rest of the week or weekend. Teens will be working and we should be cleaning.

Schumi  two more days and you will be at your other home!! I enjoy having guests over and would like to open my house but it is so small that we are busting out of the seams with the 4 of us! What a great way to help your friend out and they get to wake up to bacon

Mac Screaming cats I hear you! My one that is eating soft food only right now till her dental surgery in two weeks, starts yelling the moment I let her downstairs and can do it for hours! The worse is when she gets under the feet. I hope you find your rattlesnake fries I am going to check my taco bell today! I hope your feeling better with that foot

Charade I love watching Marvel movies and we will need to do that with Avengers before the last one. I am sad to say that I don't remember a lot of it. I could watch them all the time! I am sorry about your uncomfortable position with your bosses husband. I hope that works out good! Girl Scout Day sounds really cool! I didn't even know they had that!

Patty  I love the winter meme pic!! That is exactly how I feel How exciting to be looking forward to a trip to one of your happy places and sharing it with your mom.. I hope it warms up for you!!

Robo OMG! you got me with your WWE and the parents with the beads!! All I did was picture this and it made my morning.  I hope you and Mr. are feeling good and stay warm!

Sue Enjoy your show tonight I hope spring comes soon for you! Your trips sound like a fun time to plan

Agavegirl1 so nice to see you post and feeling good! Awesome news about being able to enjoy the parks in October

Lynne Glad  that you feel better today! I agree sleep, meds and ice for me!!

I am off to do errands before I pick up Charlie. I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## keishashadow

Hump de hump 

Ashes-check, but don’t like pancakes.  It’s done here but pierogis & fish frys are a must do by almost all.  

Today making from scratch baked Mac & cheese, nom

pi





macraven said:


> _Keisha
> You have been so quiet tonight and didn’t get you on my roll call above
> 
> So you get a solo shout out post!_



I feel special, oh so special



Charade67 said:


> Apparently I have been living in a cave all of my life. I know Mardi Gras and Fat Tuesday, but I have never heard it called Shrove Tuesday. I also know that you are supposed to feast on Fat Tuesday, but didn’t know that pancakes played such a significant role. I have managed to live my life being rather ignorant of Lent and the pre-Lent days. I wonder what else I am completely clueless about.



Time to find out? Lol if you don’t have friends of the faith or lived in an area with large population, I can see not knowing the traditions.



schumigirl said:


> I deliberately and very intentionally avoid all that Lent stuff...….Shrove Tuesday always has been and always will be Pancake day to us...…. Gotta love pancakes...….
> 
> Yes, Lynne....just around the corner now...….
> 
> 
> 
> We have sunshine and cool temps today...….heard from a friend in Orlando last night it is indeed warming up for us by the weekend ........we had decided not to take swimming costumes, but looking at the temps I think we might...….just in case...…
> 
> House is sparkling.....why just before we go away do I always feel the need to clean things even if I`ve just done it the day before!!! Although our visitors are spotless and don't like untidiness either, so I have no worries about them while we`re away......
> 
> Almost lunch time here...….turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches I think...….



That’s a fine lunch

Swimming costumes, love that expression.  I wish i could wear a ‘costume’ at the pool to cover me from neck to toe 



macraven said:


> _Good morning all and so nice agavegirl  checked in with us
> 
> She is all healed up from her back surgery and soon to be off on her fantastic trip!_
> 
> _Safe travels agavegirl
> 
> Good Lynne is improving and I bet she is at work today
> She works sick or not and don’t understand how she can do that
> 
> Schumi it is suitcase time again!
> Hooray
> Your Orlando weather will warm
> up for you before you arrive there
> 
> Charade the sbc in Chicago do shrovel pancakes
> Guess different areas don’t empathize it
> My past church always found ways to do food up big on any occasion
> Lol
> 
> Out temps today will be cold again but no more rain predicted for the next few days
> I consider 45 is cold ....
> 
> Our lawn service dude is coming out this week
> Last year his first cut of the year was early February and last now was first of November
> 
> We need a Buckeev sighting _



Yes, a few pics would be swell mr Buckeev 


schumigirl said:


> Our gardener guy mowed all our grass over a week ago.....earliest we`ve ever had that done!!!
> 
> Has buckeev left for his trip???
> 
> Yep, suitcases are now down......now need to think about clothes......my friend asked me earlier what I was wearing on the plane????? Haven`t even given it a thought!!



We need to put our snowblower away before the mower gets lugged out.  Still have several inches of ground cover snow.


bobbie68 said:


> everyone I made it two days in a row ... I just want to say "thank you so much" to everyone for the nice thoughts on feeling better. It is a nice feeling when you are having some rough days!
> 
> It was cold here this morning, was going to help start cars this morning but nope too cold for me let the younger ones do it We maybe getting a small storm on Sunday with a mix. Hoping for more rain!!
> 
> Wings were good last night, teens had fun.
> 
> Tonight is parent/teacher conferences. It will be my last one. I enjoy meeting and talking with her teachers!!!
> 
> No big plans the rest of the week or weekend. Teens will be working and we should be cleaning.
> 
> Schumi  two more days and you will be at your other home!! I enjoy having guests over and would like to open my house but it is so small that we are busting out of the seams with the 4 of us! What a great way to help your friend out and they get to wake up to bacon
> 
> Mac Screaming cats I hear you! My one that is eating soft food only right now till her dental surgery in two weeks, starts yelling the moment I let her downstairs and can do it for hours! The worse is when she gets under the feet. I hope you find your rattlesnake fries I am going to check my taco bell today! I hope your feeling better with that foot
> 
> Charade I love watching Marvel movies and we will need to do that with Avengers before the last one. I am sad to say that I don't remember a lot of it. I could watch them all the time! I am sorry about your uncomfortable position with your bosses husband. I hope that works out good! Girl Scout Day sounds really cool! I didn't even know they had that!
> 
> Patty  I love the winter meme pic!! That is exactly how I feel How exciting to be looking forward to a trip to one of your happy places and sharing it with your mom.. I hope it warms up for you!!
> 
> Robo OMG! you got me with your WWE and the parents with the beads!! All I did was picture this and it made my morning.  I hope you and Mr. are feeling good and stay warm!
> 
> Sue Enjoy your show tonight I hope spring comes soon for you! Your trips sound like a fun time to plan
> 
> Agavegirl1 so nice to see you post and feeling good! Awesome news about being able to enjoy the parks in October
> 
> Lynne Glad  that you feel better today! I agree sleep, meds and ice for me!!
> 
> I am off to do errands before I pick up Charlie. I hope everyone has a great day



I found it sad when youngest DS left HS too.  Same as when he left college, then the house.  Lucky he lives close enough I see him at least once a week...same with my other two.


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> @SueM we're going in September.  Checking in the 14th fo 7 nights.  Should be low crowds.  Looking forward to the Hagrid coaster!



So sad we'll miss you! We arrive 9/27!  Maybe in December??? 



bobbie68 said:


> Tonight is parent/teacher conferences. It will be my last one



Sad when they grow up! But you'll still hear all about Liv's days and professors!!



keishashadow said:


> It’s done here but pierogis & fish frys are a must do by almost all.



This Polish girl loves pierogis!! I have my grandma's recipe- just never the time to dedicate to making them!  When we do, we'll make hundreds!

Taking a break from the mountain of paperwork I'm buried under! 
Enjoying my Girl Scout cookie purchase!!The Lemonades are wonderful!! I'm leaving them at work so I don't have to share!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday!!


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> So sad we'll miss you! We arrive 9/27!  Maybe in December???
> 
> 
> 
> Sad when they grow up! But you'll still hear all about Liv's days and professors!!
> 
> 
> 
> This Polish girl loves pierogis!! I have my grandma's recipe- just never the time to dedicate to making them!  When we do, we'll make hundreds!
> 
> Taking a break from the mountain of paperwork I'm buried under!
> Enjoying my Girl Scout cookie purchase!!The Lemonades are wonderful!! I'm leaving them at work so I don't have to share!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday!!


Mr bought 6 boxes at work.  Seems as though his buddy’s DD has been a scout for 20+ years lol. He’s a basic trefoil guy.  I skipped my box of thin mints, too easy to tear thru that box in a few settings

Just as easy to make 100’s as few dozen once you’ve set up shop.  Mr won’t touch them hmmph but i love the basic cheese/taters slathered in carmelized onions and tons of butter.  Haluski & haluski also delicacies as far as I’m concerned . 

Bought my corned beef & head of cabbage last weekend before they were all picked over.  Will fix for St Paddy’s day along with soda bread with raisins.  

I Was surprised to find out (when making raviolis for the first time under tutelage of ex’s grandma) that the dough was totally different process vs pierogi.  I never did graduate past being trusted to just seal them lol. I’d never attempt on my own but my middle DS is a pro at it


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> It is a wonder that cheap beads can be such a fun item for those who throw them and those who catch them. Universal has really come up with a fun family freindly event with Mardi Gras. The little ones enjoy the beads as much as the adults do. So sweet of you to share your beads with the littles.
> 
> No untoward behavior for the beads at Universal Mardi Gras.......although the adults were really jumping for the beads....I could see it turning into a WWF event as I saw a few people wrestle for the same strand of beads a time or two.
> 
> I have been told I snore, but there has been no audio proof thus far.
> 
> 
> Get those suitcases down Schumi I’am sending the cats to help and serenade you. I saw Puss n boots at the IOA while there...LOL
> 
> View attachment 386752
> 
> 
> Schumi you are a kind, sweet soul to host your friends family. I’am sure they are very thankful recipients of your generosity.



I had no idea I was so competitive till they started throwing the beads last year.....lol.....yes, had to share as we had so many anyway....

If there`s no video or sound.....then it can`t be true......I`m told I snore too...….nooooooo…..can`t be true!!

Suitcases are down now..….still empty though......will pack tomorrow...…

I love having guests, I really do....and they are just darling people....warm, friendly and kids are a delight....I think they enjoy it here too, close to his mum but not on the doorstep!!! 





Sue M said:


> We had them for dinner at our church (Anglican). It’s a thing here too!  With sausages, and berries with whipped cream for pancakes. But ugh, I passed on sausage. They for some reason switched to turkey sausage this year.
> Funny, the mention of bacon and I can smell it lol!
> 
> 
> I always clean before trip too!  Like to come home to a clean house!  Lunch sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> Our lawn is still under snow. Still 4-5 degrees below normal temps here. Ugh. Winter was late here. We were so smug, lol, for awhile. Now we’re all whining!
> Yay for getting suitcases down.   I always pack bathing suit, it doesn’t take up much room, and you never know. I generally start laying out clothing 2 weeks before leaving. Then launder everything, then try to cut down, I’m a horrible over packer!  But I trying.
> I may be booking a Sept Universal trip  since I’ll have an AP.  August going to Disneyland with other daughter.
> 
> Have a good Wednesday all. Very excited going to dinner with a couple of ladies then to theatre to see Come From Away. It was so hard to get tickets, we aren’t even sitting together, but all seats are close by. And that was getting in on pre sales.



I don't like turkey sausages either.....love the link sausages you get in America...….

I am such an overpacker!!!! It`s something that Tom never gets......every trip I hear the words do you really need to take all that.....er, yes I do.....lol....I could never survive on hand luggage alone the way many can......nope, I like a choice of outfits...….I`ll never change......

Good luck on the September trip!!! Always nice to plan...….and enjoy your evening tonight...dinner and a show is a lovely way to spend the night...…..have fun!!! 



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I made it two days in a row ... I just want to say "thank you so much" to everyone for the nice thoughts on feeling better. It is a nice feeling when you are having some rough days!
> 
> It was cold here this morning, was going to help start cars this morning but nope too cold for me let the younger ones do it We maybe getting a small storm on Sunday with a mix. Hoping for more rain!!
> 
> Wings were good last night, teens had fun.
> 
> Tonight is parent/teacher conferences. It will be my last one. I enjoy meeting and talking with her teachers!!!
> 
> No big plans the rest of the week or weekend. Teens will be working and we should be cleaning.
> 
> Schumi  two more days and you will be at your other home!! I enjoy having guests over and would like to open my house but it is so small that we are busting out of the seams with the 4 of us! What a great way to help your friend out and they get to wake up to bacon



Glad you`re doing better bobbie…….sometimes it`s just nice to have someone just say hello...how are you.....I know what you mean...…

Hope your weather picks up too.....we`re all fed up with the cold now....

I used to love parents evenings too.....of course it helped they were always positive....lol.....yes, love having them to stay......I have made sure there is plenty of good bacon in the house while we`re away as they don't get it where they live......yes, looking forward to getting away!!! 



keishashadow said:


> Hump de hump
> 
> Ashes-check, but don’t like pancakes.  It’s done here but pierogis & fish frys are a must do by almost all.
> 
> Today making from scratch baked Mac & cheese, nom
> 
> pi
> 
> I feel special, oh so special
> 
> Time to find out? Lol if you don’t have friends of the faith or lived in an area with large population, I can see not knowing the traditions.
> 
> That’s a fine lunch
> 
> Swimming costumes, love that expression.  I wish i could wear a ‘costume’ at the pool to cover me from neck to toe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a few pics would be swell mr Buckeev
> 
> 
> We need to put our snowblower away before the mower gets lugged out.  Still have several inches of ground cover snow.
> 
> 
> I found it sad when youngest DS left HS too.  Same as when he left college, then the house.  Lucky he lives close enough I see him at least once a week...same with my other two.



How did I not know you don't like pancakes!!!! I heard a rumour there was someone on the planet who didn't eat them.....and I know you 

Love mac n cheese made from scratch......one of Kyle`s specialities…..enjoy!!!

Lunch was dandy!!!! So what do you call a swimming costume???? Have I missed that....lol...….yes, not an outfit anyone really wants to be seen in!!! 

Hope your snow clears soon too...…….



pattyw said:


> Taking a break from the mountain of paperwork I'm buried under!
> Enjoying my Girl Scout cookie purchase!!The Lemonades are wonderful!! I'm leaving them at work so I don't have to share!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday!!





Now lemonades sound delicious...….I`ve never heard of them!!! Don`t get snowed under with paperwork...…



Quiet night tonight...…I really should be ironing, but cannot be bothered......will get to it tomorrow....


----------



## Charade67

I am really craving pancakes right now. 

I have never eaten a pierogi. 

Girl Scout Lemonades are awesome, but my favorite is the Peanut Butter Patties/Tagalongs. 

Waiting for B to get out of school. Tonight we will be watching Black Panther. We were getting kind of silly last night. B was wondering what the Avengers and others were going to do after saving the galaxy in Endgame. I responded with “We’re going to Disney World!” That prompted a discussion of which of them may have visited Dinsey in the past and which haven’t. We also discussed where we thought each character would go on vacation.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> So what do you call a swimming costume????



Swimsuit.

Swimming costume reminds me of a dance that the competition team at B’s studio did a few years ago. They danced to a medley of water/beach themed songs. Their dance costumes were designed to look like swimsuits.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I am really craving pancakes right now.
> 
> I have never eaten a pierogi.
> 
> Girl Scout Lemonades are awesome, but my favorite is the Peanut Butter Patties/Tagalongs.
> 
> Waiting for B to get out of school. Tonight we will be watching Black Panther. We were getting kind of silly last night. B was wondering what the Avengers and others were going to do after saving the galaxy in Endgame. I responded with “We’re going to Disney World!” That prompted a discussion of which of them may have visited Dinsey in the past and which haven’t. We also discussed where we thought each character would go on vacation.



Say whaaaat? . Mrs T’s frozen ones are passable in a pinch.

Carole - bathing suit...not that it suits me in any sense of the word lol. Pancakes ew, soggy messes of dough.  Now, a crepe I can wrap around something well, lush, as you would say.  Will do waffles now & again but only if of Belgium variety or shaped like a mouse head


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Swimsuit.
> 
> Swimming costume reminds me of a dance that the competition team at B’s studio did a few years ago. They danced to a medley of water/beach themed songs. Their dance costumes were designed to look like swimsuits.



Our differences in language are cute at times...….I guess it`s a regional thing too, like so many things......



keishashadow said:


> Say whaaaat? . Mrs T’s frozen ones are passable in a pinch.
> 
> Carole - bathing suit...not that it suits me in any sense of the word lol. Pancakes ew, soggy messes of dough.  Now, a crepe I can wrap around something well, lush, as you would say.  Will do waffles now & again but only if of Belgium variety or shaped like a mouse head



Ah.....I think I have heard my American cousins say bathing suit......I do love the differences in our vocabulary with so many words...…..

lol......I cannot hear the word crepe without laughing...…..my very politely and soft spoken mother once said when we had a load of visitors, I was around 12.....does anyone want a crepe...…...but.....the way she said it had us all rolling and laughing and she didn't have a clue for a few seconds what we were laughing at.....till she said it again in her head......she was mortified!!!! My mother didn't ever make jokes about bathroom humour….she did laugh though......eventually 

I`m rambling...…...I don't like crepes.....not sure why....but love pancakes.....mouse shaped anything I`d run from...… jk 


Belgian Waffles I can take or leave.....Tom does like a good waffle...….of course we often say someone who talks too much waffles a lot...…..so……….


----------



## pattyw

Ooh- all this food talk has me hungry!! For pancakes, crepes,waffles, pierogis, and cookies!! Still at work, so I'll settle for another Lemonade! 

Schumi- they're a fairly new flavor! It's a shortbread cookie with tangy, lemon icing! Yum!! 

I guess my problem with food is that I don't have a problem with any food! Well-I don't like anything exotic like snails - or anchovies! 

Ok- think I've looked at enough papers and Excel spreadsheets today! Time to head home and relax!

See you later!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Ooh- all this food talk has me hungry!! For pancakes, crepes,waffles, pierogis, and cookies!! Still at work, so I'll settle for another Lemonade!
> 
> Schumi- they're a fairly new flavor! It's a shortbread cookie with tangy, lemon icing! Yum!!
> 
> I guess my problem with food is that I don't have a problem with any food! Well-I don't like anything exotic like snails - or anchovies!
> 
> Ok- think I've looked at enough papers and Excel spreadsheets today! Time to head home and relax!
> 
> See you later!



Oh I like the sound of those!!! Anything lemon is good with me!!

Yep, I`ll never be slim as I love food too...….and rum....and wine...….oh I could go on.....No snails or anchovies for me either..…..I guess there are a good few items I cannot abide......

Safe journey home today Patty...….have a lovely evening......


----------



## macraven

_Got tied up today on a project and never came back here until short time ago 

I love so many posted and was able to catch up on how other homies are doing

Sue hope you will be able to do the darkside trip in September 
I’ll be there at the end of that month
and into October 

Hope our paths cross as I always enjoy meeting the homies 

I know everyone here is looking forwards to warmer weather 
It’s only 45 here where I am and have become a total wimp lol

Our temps are predicted to warm up greater, tomorrow 

Bobbie I hope you stay migraine free
Losing two weeks of your life had to have been miserable for you

I have had migraines and once a person has suffered from them, they know how disabilatating it can me

A big hey to all the homies!

Lynne haven’t seen you post this afternoon 
All okay with you as you usually check in during the day _


----------



## macraven

_Just reread Schumi’s last post and howled...

I love food too. 
(and it shows)_


----------



## Lynne G

What da heck?  Snow shower on way home.  Say it isn’t so.  Ugh.  Another low teen temps overnight.

Little one is going to send in her down payment to reserve her seat at the University she wants to go to. Ack,  and a larger one to reserve a dorm room.  Hello money train.  

Little one wants to do mall walking.  Told her we eat here first.  Guess I better get moving.  Kids are getting hungry.  

Hehe, bathing costume.  Love that homies have different names for the same thing.  

I’m a good eater too.  Love those lemon Girl Scout cookies too, Patty.  I enjoy them with a large cup of tea.  I try to stop at 2.  We get those and the I don’t eat, peanut butter ones in our office routinely lately.  

Ooh, yep, one of my favorite meals at Toothsome was a lemon curd and fresh strawberries crepe plate.  It did not last long, so a sad puppy when found it was quickly removed from their menu. From then on, only will order a milkshake.  

Ack, meows from grown kids.  Really gotta go now.  Later homies.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi. My husband says the same thing as well, every time he lifts my suitcase into the car, lol. I really try to cut back, esp after I come home and unpack, realizing I never wore half the things, lol.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Oh I like the sound of those!!! Anything lemon is good with me!!
> 
> Yep, I`ll never be slim as I love food too...….and rum....and wine...….oh I could go on.....No snails or anchovies for me either..…..I guess there are a good few items I cannot abide......
> 
> Safe journey home today Patty...….have a lovely evening......



Ooh i love anchovies, especially on pizza.  Usually equates to me getting personal pan size as everybody seems to be horrified by them



macraven said:


> _Got tied up today on a project and never came back here until short time ago
> 
> I love so many posted and was able to catch up on how other homies are doing
> 
> Sue hope you will be able to do the darkside trip in September
> I’ll be there at the end of that month
> and into October
> 
> Hope our paths cross as I always enjoy meeting the homies
> 
> I know everyone here is looking forwards to warmer weather
> It’s only 45 here where I am and have become a total wimp lol
> 
> Our temps are predicted to warm up greater, tomorrow
> 
> Bobbie I hope you stay migraine free
> Losing two weeks of your life had to have been miserable for you
> 
> I have had migraines and once a person has suffered from them, they know how disabilatating it can me
> 
> A big hey to all the homies!
> 
> Lynne haven’t seen you post this afternoon
> All okay with you as you usually check in during the day _



Wimp, naw, you have one of the strongest constitutions I know.  How about light weight?



Sue M said:


> Schumi. My husband says the same thing as well, every time he lifts my suitcase into the car, lol. I really try to cut back, esp after I come home and unpack, realizing I never wore half the things, lol.



Yes, but don’t you feel better just having the extras along for the ride?  i fall firmly in this camp, think it’s akin to a security blanket lol


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we are getting warmer?  21 degree commute.  Little busier, and hey, truck, move.  Always happy when I don't get stuck behind a bus. 

And, lest you forget, it's a Thursday., and that goes to all the homies.  Mostly tea for me, hope all have that go to drink and are enjoying it reading the DIS.  

Snow today, saying about an inch.  Yeah, and the last snow shower they said would be about an inch actually was 3 inches.  Good thing the week-end will be close to 50.  That should get rid of any snow, particularly in what they are saying will be a very, very wet rainy Sunday.  Makes sense.  For those of us suffering the change in time this week-end, a very soggy Sunday will let those who think they got up at 10, surprise, DST it's 11.  Lazy sleeper.  LOL  No really, I hope our country finally passes a bill doing away with Daylight Saving Time.  Most of us are not farmers, wanting more time to work, does not save any defined amount of energy saving, and well known that heart attacks and more accidents occur when the time changes.  Okay, off soap box.

I am not an over packer.  If it does not fit in my bag that can fit in the cabin's overhead, I won't take it.  And, it has to be light enough for me to haul that up into the overhead.  Though I'm so short, either I stand on the seat, or some one sees I'm height challenged, and does it for me.  But with SW, I tend to check that bag in, and put all the larger bottle stuff in it.  And that way, I can also bring back wine.

So, I hope this finds you ready for Friday, and feeling good.    

.  Later homies.  Good Morning, and for those over the Pond, close to noon, an early Good Afternoon to you.


----------



## Charade67

I have nothing to do at work today. I’m not going to complain though. B has to go to Blacksburg today for band district concert assessment. They will be gong until 11:00, so I have a free afternoon and evening. 



keishashadow said:


> Say whaaaat? . Mrs T’s frozen ones are passable in a pinch.


 I guess I have just lived in areas where they are not common. I’m surprised that I didn’t try one when I lived in Miami. That is the most culturally diverse place I’ve lived. Where I am now is not very diverse especially when it comes to food. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m rambling...…...I don't like crepes.....not sure why....but love pancakes.....mouse shaped anything I`d run from...… jk
> 
> 
> Belgian Waffles I can take or leave.....Tom does like a good waffle...….of course we often say someone who talks too much waffles a lot...…..so……….


Crepes were the first food we ate when we visited NYC. We bought them off a food truck. 
We are considering buying a waffle maker. I am totally inept when it comes to making pancakes. 



pattyw said:


> Schumi- they're a fairly new flavor! It's a shortbread cookie with tangy, lemon icing! Yum!!


I think they are a little over 10 years old now. I’ll have to check B’s best. She has a patch. 



macraven said:


> I know everyone here is looking forwards to warmer weather


Yes! We may get some snow tomorrow. Ugh. 



keishashadow said:


> Yes, but don’t you feel better just having the extras along for the ride? i fall firmly in this camp, think it’s akin to a security blanket lol


I tend to be an over packer too. The few times I didn’t overpack I managed to run out of clean clothes before the trip was over. 



Lynne G said:


> I hope our country finally passes a bill doing away with Daylight Saving Time.


 I think we need to split the difference. Move the clock ahead half an hour and then leave it alone for good. 

Found a few things to do, so I guess I should get back to work now.


----------



## Charade67

Just heard that Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge is opening May 31 at Disneyland. I was really hoping it would open after our trip there.


----------



## Squirlz

Sue M said:


> Schumi. My husband says the same thing as well, every time he lifts my suitcase into the car, lol. I really try to cut back, esp after I come home and unpack, realizing I never wore half the things, lol.


We Key West veterans tell the noobs "Bring half the clothes you think you'll need and twice the money".


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> I’m a good eater too. Love those lemon Girl Scout cookies too, Patty. I enjoy them with a large cup of tea. I try to stop at 2.



I confess- I had (way) more than 2 yesterday!  



Charade67 said:


> I think they are a little over 10 years old now. I’ll have to check B’s best. She has a patch



Yikes- I didn't know they were around that long!

Hi all!! Happy Thursday!!

Another busy day here! Taking a breath to have a little lunch ! My boss left me 2 boxes of Girl Scout Thin Mints yesterday! He bought a few cases and passed them out! So nice of him! Great- now that I've almost finished the Lemonades, I can move on to Thin mints! Well- I WAS trying to eat healthy!  

Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi. My husband says the same thing as well, every time he lifts my suitcase into the car, lol. I really try to cut back, esp after I come home and unpack, realizing I never wore half the things, lol.



Lol.....we had the same discussion today again.......he did just look and sigh though .......overpacking is what I do best apparently........thing is, I wear almost everything........it’s not as if I bring 40 outfits and only wear two......nope, couldn’t manage with just hand luggage.....ever!!! He did pack about 40 pairs of white sports socks though in his case???? I surreptitiously removed half of them!! 




keishashadow said:


> Ooh i love anchovies, especially on pizza.  Usually equates to me getting personal pan size as everybody seems to be horrified by them
> 
> 
> Yes, but don’t you feel better just having the extras along for the ride?  i fall firmly in this camp, think it’s akin to a security blanket lol



Yes, not only would you have your own pizza..........you’d be at another table Keisha if we ever go for pizza together in Orlando....... Anchovies should be kept in room 101 with trifles........

Oh my goodness yes.........extras.....just in case.......those sandals......just in case ......lol......yep, I’m not bothered if I don’t  wear everything I take.....

Although we do have 70lbs weight each per suitcase so we have plenty of leeway to take as much as we like.........so, why not........ I still manage to do laundry though......lol......



So.........yes, Janet.......free day!!!!! It’s not an urban legend........

Had a lovely day actually.........and got suitcases packed too! Did pack my “bathing suit”  in case we feel like a dip......we do like Sapphire’s pool......apparently some don’t.........but will be happy if we manage even one dip of a toe or two.........

Car service coming around 9am, will be ready and waiting with shiny faces.....will have waved Kyle off to work, never look forward to that but though!!! We will have FaceTime again.......

Quiet night ahead......just called my mum to say our Auf Weidersehn to her till we get back......

Thai fish cakes for dinner.......they are in oven right now.....and made some coconut and pineapple ice cream....never tried that before......hope it’s nice!!!


----------



## pattyw

Safe travels, Schumi!!








Leaving work early to take my mom to her hair appointment. Then we're going to dinner at a local Italian restaurant! It's $6.99 lasagna  night!!

Happy pre- TGIF!!


----------



## keishashadow

On my 2nd sleep today, i overslept...longer than I ever have lol. Feel great and was finally productive today.  Just seems odd to wake up so late.



Charade67 said:


> Just heard that Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge is opening May 31 at Disneyland. I was really hoping it would open after our trip there.



DiL, is shifting gears on me and after the announcement now has me looking at DL for late aug girls’ trip.  As i said, we shall see, but def would have to be offsite.  

When u settle upon what tour you are doing in LA please let me know.  The TMZ one looks like a lot of fun, that show is one of my guilty pleasures



schumigirl said:


> Lol.....we had the same discussion today again.......he did just look and sigh though .......overpacking is what I do best apparently........thing is, I wear almost everything........it’s not as if I bring 40 outfits and only wear two......nope, couldn’t manage with just hand luggage.....ever!!! He did pack about 40 pairs of white sports socks though in his case???? I surreptitiously removed half of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not only would you have your own pizza..........you’d be at another table Keisha if we ever go for pizza together in Orlando....... Anchovies should be kept in room 101 with trifles........
> 
> Oh my goodness yes.........extras.....just in case.......those sandals......just in case ......lol......yep, I’m not bothered if I don’t  wear everything I take.....
> 
> Although we do have 70lbs weight each per suitcase so we have plenty of leeway to take as much as we like.........so, why not........ I still manage to do laundry though......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> So.........yes, Janet.......free day!!!!! It’s not an urban legend........
> 
> Had a lovely day actually.........and got suitcases packed too! Did pack my “bathing suit”  in case we feel like a dip......we do like Sapphire’s pool......apparently some don’t.........but will be happy if we manage even one dip of a toe or two.........
> 
> Car service coming around 9am, will be ready and waiting with shiny faces.....will have waved Kyle off to work, never look forward to that but though!!! We will have FaceTime again.......
> 
> Quiet night ahead......just called my mum to say our Auf Weidersehn to her till we get back......
> 
> Thai fish cakes for dinner.......they are in oven right now.....and made some coconut and pineapple ice cream....never tried that before......hope it’s nice!!!



Hmm, 40 pair of white socks eh?  Maybe he was going to put on a surprise sock-puppet show! Lol. 

Admit to being with him, i change my socks at least twice a day in the parks.



pattyw said:


> Safe travels, Schumi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving work early to take my mom to her hair appointment. Then we're going to dinner at a local Italian restaurant! It's $6.99 lasagna  night!!
> 
> Happy pre- TGIF!!



My fav flower looking so cheery, great pic!  Lasagne for under $7, sold!  It’s those little hole in the wall italian joints that have the best food.

You’re a good daughter taking mom to get purty.  I miss doing that with mine, not mobile out of nursing home unless in wheelchair van.  The beauty shop there is horrid, all the ladies have the same short roller set style.  My mom took one look at the assembly line of ladies and said no way, braid my hair and be done with it, love her spunk.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> When u settle upon what tour you are doing in LA please let me know. The TMZ one looks like a lot of fun, that show is one of my guilty pleasures



The only tour we have planned is a Warner Brothers studio tour. We are mostly just doing the standard touristy stuff on our own.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh pizza.  Yep was in the mood and it was good.  

Love a meal deal when you find it, Patty.  Yum, Italian food.  

Would love a trip to DL again, but trying to save moolah since little one is entering college and what, will no longer be a child rate, 18 boo hoo.  

With that, relaxing night, and so happy tomorrow is Friday.  

Safe travel Schumi, and have a great time.  Let us know how the Boil is.


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

Stop by to wish Schumi and her hubby safe travels tomorrow. Have a great trip.

 A





Wishing everyone a good nights sleep.


----------



## macraven

_Robo you bad me in stitches with those minion pictures 

Such a hoot!

Schumi, hooray as it’s trip time for youse 
Your airport night stay soon will begin 
Then off to Orlando 
Safe travel wishes for you and Tom

Charade, did you buy the waffle maker yet?

Keisha, will you do the girls trip on the west coast as part of your birthday celebration?

Pattyw, hope you had fun with your mom today
It’s so good of you to take her to her hair appointment

Hope you did not tell the stylist to do a Mohawk style on mom
But if you did, we need a pic....

Hugs to all the homies here!
Catch you later
_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, did you buy the waffle maker yet?



Not yet. I need to reorganize the kitchen first. Right now I don’t have any good place to store a waffle maker.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> The TMZ one looks like a lot of fun, that show is one of my guilty pleasures




We did the TMZ tour when we visited California a few years back! It was so fun!! Didn't have any major star sightings, but it was great!! Our tour guide was amazing!! I also like to watch that show sometimes! Would love to take a west coast trip again!



macraven said:


> Hope you did not tell the stylist to do a Mohawk style on mom
> But if you did, we need a pic....



 No Mom's a little more traditional! But if she does get into a rebellious streak and wants a crazy hairdo- I'll share pics!

I should be asleep by now! Was catching up with my DVR'd shows after I came home from dinner and lost track of time!

Good night all!


----------



## Sue M

Well, I may have done a thing today  booked another Universal trip. The one I was thinking about for Sept, with my friend in LA. We booked rooms at Hard Rock. Hopefully they will be close by. Those halls are long. I’m giving it another try. My first stay wasn’t great because it was during Tropical Storm Fay that just stalled over Orlando. For days. Never really got to enjoy the resort amenities, pool etc. So we both booked today.  I decided to try the Universal airport shuttle. 
Anyone have info about HRH please share. It’s been 10 yrs at least since I’ve been to that hotel. 

More snow today, ugh. So done with winter!  Went to doctor today, then hip X-ray.  The show last night was great. Called Come From Away. It was about the town Gander, Newfoundland during 9/11 when US airspace shut down and many flights were diverted there. And the many stories during that time.  For dinner we went to a Mexican restaurant we’ve gone to before and like. Traffic was miserable. Turned out there was a hockey game that night too nd the stadium is only a few blocks from the theatre. 



Squirlz said:


> @SueM we're going in September.  Checking in the 14th fo 7 nights.  Should be low crowds.  Looking forward to the Hagrid coaster!


We’ll be there Sept 16 for 9 nights!  Very excited about coaster opening. Looks like it will be amazing. 



pattyw said:


> So sad we'll miss you! We arrive 9/27!  Maybe in December???
> 
> This Polish girl loves pierogis!! I have my grandma's recipe- just never the time to dedicate to making them!  When we do, we'll make hundreds!


Lots traveling in Sept!  Looking forward to low crowds. I think I have too many trips booked lol. RPH in May, Disneyland in August and HRH in Sept. lol. 
I love perogies too!  But never had homemade!



keishashadow said:


> Bought my corned beef & head of cabbage last weekend before they were all picked over.  Will fix for St Paddy’s day along with soda bread with raisins.
> it


Yum, I’m going to have to ask husband to pick up a corned beef from the butcher. Love it with cabbage. 



schumigirl said:


> Our differences in language are cute at times...….I guess it`s a regional thing too, like so many things......
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.....I think I have heard my American cousins say bathing suit......I do love the differences in our vocabulary with so many words...…..
> 
> lol......I cannot hear the word crepe without laughing...…..my very politely and soft spoken mother once said when we had a load of visitors, I was around 12.....does anyone want a crepe...…...but.....the way she said it had us all rolling and laughing and she didn't have a clue for a few seconds what we were laughing at.....till she said it again in her head......she was mortified!!!! My mother didn't ever make jokes about bathroom humour….she did laugh though......eventually
> 
> 
> 
> Belgian Waffles I can take or leave.....Tom does like a good waffle...….of course we often say someone who talks too much waffles a lot...…..so……….


Yes, language can be funny. The one I get the most quizzical look From is when I spell the letter Z (zed).  
Too funny, your poor mom!  I love crepes and Belgium waffles with strawberries and whipped cream yum. 



macraven said:


> _
> Sue hope you will be able to do the darkside trip in September
> I’ll be there at the end of that month
> and into October
> 
> Hope our paths cross as I always enjoy meeting the homies
> 
> I know everyone here is looking forwards to warmer weather
> It’s only 45 here where I am and have become a total wimp lol
> 
> Our temps are predicted to warm up greater, tomorrow _


Thanks!  Sept booked today!  But will have left before you arrive. Just. Miss by a couple of days. 
I’m done with winter!  34 here tonight. 



keishashadow said:


> Yes, but don’t you feel better just having the extras along for the ride?  i fall firmly in this camp, think it’s akin to a security blanket lol


Yes!  I need to have choices!  Lol. 



Charade67 said:


> Just heard that Star Wars Galaxy’s Edge is opening May 31 at Disneyland. I was really hoping it would open after our trip there.


I’ll be going with the older daughter in August. It’s going to be a zoo. 



Squirlz said:


> We Key West veterans tell the noobs "Bring half the clothes you think you'll need and twice the money".


I loved Key West, hope to go back one day!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the safe travel wishes........appreciate it.......

Up far too early this morning......I think I woke at 4am, and it’s now just after 5.30......been reading downstairs and planning a few things for other folks........I should have been a travel agent! Strangely enough never felt the need or desire to use one myself......

Sue.... congrats on another trip booked.......no such thing as too many!!! I have five booked and still wondering if we could fit another in......lol.......then Tom reminds me we are limited to how long we can stay in the USA.....darn it.....lol.......I do love the story of Come from Away.....we had no chance of getting tickets to see it when we were last in NYC.......would love to see it on Broadway next time we’re there. 



So, few last minute items to be packed once we are all dressed and ready to go.......more or less sorted. Breakfast will be as late as possible before car service comes........will be at least 4 hours before we get lunch......I’m always starving by time we get there........

I’m sure I’ll pop in now and again while we’re in Orlando..........

See you guys soon........


----------



## macraven

You haven’t left home yet and I’m looking forward to the new trip report you will do for this vacation 
Lol

Your reports are always so fabulous 

Wishing youse safe travels and perfect weather


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for all the safe travel wishes........appreciate it.......
> 
> Up far too early this morning......I think I woke at 4am, and it’s now just after 5.30......been reading downstairs and planning a few things for other folks........I should have been a travel agent! Strangely enough never felt the need or desire to use one myself......
> 
> Sue.... congrats on another trip booked.......no such thing as too many!!! I have five booked and still wondering if we could fit another in......lol.......then Tom reminds me we are limited to how long we can stay in the USA.....darn it.....lol.......I do love the story of Come from Away.....we had no chance of getting tickets to see it when we were last in NYC.......would love to see it on Broadway next time we’re there.
> 
> 
> 
> So, few last minute items to be packed once we are all dressed and ready to go.......more or less sorted. Breakfast will be as late as possible before car service comes........will be at least 4 hours before we get lunch......I’m always starving by time we get there........
> 
> I’m sure I’ll pop in now and again while we’re in Orlando..........
> 
> See you guys soon........


All the shows here are totally booked. I was lucky to get pre sale tickets, even those were in short supply. The show is here for a week. It’s the N. America touring company. Going across Canada and the US. 

Safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You haven’t left home yet and I’m looking forward to the new trip report you will do for this vacation
> Lol
> 
> Your reports are always so fabulous
> 
> Wishing youse safe travels and perfect weather



Thanks so much Mac........3 hours till we head off for the airport.........Kyle will head off to work in half an hour or so........ never look forward to that bit!!! But, it’s only two weeks we’re away.......

You know us.......always so excited to get to Orlando......  Someone asked us a few days ago how we dealt with the long flights and the hours before.......well, it’s part of the trip for us........I’d travel double to get there!!! Although wish it was only a 2 or 3 hour flight......heck I’d be there every 2-3 weeks........

Will try and do another good trip report........


----------



## Lynne G

YAY!  Trip Reporting Schumi, is ready!  Very quick flight, easy getting through the airport, and wonderful time and weather.  Safe travels to you both.

YAY!  Sue enjoyed a show, sorry, not ever heard of it, but yeah, I do remember lots of stories of those helping.  So sorry, I will miss ya too, not arriving until the end of September.   

YAY!  Patty had a late night, and will be meeting up with me, this Fall.  

YAY!  Mac's doing her night owl posting, and hope the cats let you have a late wake up.  Also sending more mummy dust, that your foot is healing fast.






  That's right, a big YAY!    Yep, it is a Friday!  That's why I have a pep in my step.  Cold as what, and in the spirit of this season, want to die roll with me?  Seems the weather people say, we're going to get rain, a mix, or snow around dinner time.  I'm putting my chips on all rain.  Hope I win.


and for those cat lovers:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Awww.  And yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Was a quick commute. And that can not be said for the laptop.  Please wait.  Over an hour and a half.  Got so annoyed, turned it off by cutting the power.  Then poof, fired it up, hello.  Grrr.  

So, with a happy face, it's tea time, the sun is out, it's bright before the wet end of the day.  I think one kid, two kids? Not sure who's going to the lacrosse game tonight, guess I will hear when I get home, though they will get wet.  Good thing game is inside.  After going to two other games, neither kid is a fan.  Oh well.  Last of the tickets.  And that means, a quiet night for me.  WOOOT!

Be good homies, and another announcement: For the crazy change in time happens this week-end, for some, make sure you change your watch, and other time keeping stuff.  Sigh, poof, loose an hour of time early Sunday morning.  Sigh.

Later, and all have a very awesome week-end, hey, you, it's Friday!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning ...It is another cold day here today. I just keep telling myself were almost at spring

Yesterday started out a tough day for Liv. She had her 100 night celebration at school. At this event they were going to announce the superlatives for the year book. Liv is not someone who likes attention on her. Also, she thinks a lot of people will judge who based on what she gets. I got a phone call about 3:30 from her friend who wanted to talk with me. He needed my opinion if Liv would be able to handle winning a superlative. He told me she won "Teacher's Pet" which is really odd because she is not but a lot of teachers respect her and count on her so it looks like that. Anyway,  I thought she told me she would be upset with the most talkative. I told him it should be fine. I didn't want her to be caught off guard so I told her. Her reaction let's say was.  We spent the next few hours getting her to accept it is all just fun. By the time she left she was better but scared to go on stage. I thought it should be a relatively quiet night. Nope! I get a phone call half way through but it was breaking up and it sounded like she was crying. It disconnected me but Brian was able to get her. She told me that one of her closest friends asked her to the prom but it wasn't as a friend. He mentioned of course going on dates first. I am not sure why there was confusion as to her still being with Charlie or he just took a shot. Anyway this was awful for her. She had a heart to heart with him but was worried it would effect their relationship. He seemed okay but she is still a tad worried today. I felt so bad for her. I was in that situation when I was young and it is hard. We got through another crisis however, it was after midnight when we did.. She has been texting me this morning and seems okay, just a few issues. The one good thing about the superlative is her other good male friend got teacher's pet so they are in the pic together.

Brian and I did enjoy Panera last night. I love their soup and salads. Tonight both teens work so not sure the plan. It will be some quiet time. Oh and I might be able  to watch some TV with them working.

Schumi Safe travels and enjoy the trip form start to finish. I totally get even the transportation as part of the trip I feel the same way. Look forward to some updates.

PattyW I love a good deal on food especially Italian. What a nice time to spend with your mom. I hope she was happy with her hair style

SueM  Your trips sound great! You can never have enough trips. If we could I would in a heartbeat. Enjoy planning them. Glad the show was good

Keisha Extra sleep is always good. Yea it can throw you off though! I any new trip plans work out good

Mac I did have a little one hanging around yesterday but doing better this morning. I checked my taco bell no fries there either. Darn couldn't pass up getting that quesadilla though. Nice to see you posting and yea I find myself getting distracted from one of mine being in the room. She starts hitting my arm and I type the wrong things.

Charade Ooh the trip is coming up It sounds like fun. Always wanted to do what you guys are just never got out there. We did go to Santa Monica once when I won a sweepstakes and it was a long flight for us. I hope you find room for that waffle maker one day. They are really nice. Ours doubled as a griddle on the other side. 

Robo I love the minion memes what a great send off! I hope all is well

Lynne  Yes this cat lover enjoyed your kitties this morning Enjoy your tea and sunshine. Oh I hate when that happens with the computer

 to anyone I missed or later joining us. I hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bobbie, so sorry Liv, had all that stuff.  We don't do any of that 100 day stuff, though little one is certainly keeping count.  Little one did commit to her University, and she's very happy.  Still having a hard time, knowing she will be graduating in June.  Well, she's the second of two of two, so empty nest countdown is slowly creeping up.

Hope you have a more quiet week-end.  And boo, you don't even have fries at your TB.  Little one is fond of the nacho ones that still seem to be on the menu.  Lots of commercials on our TVs, that say, hey found the fries so all can enjoy.  Don't know if it's a final menu item or not.  I can bet will will be eating there again, this week-end.  Seems the movie is just over 2 hours, and with the credits and previews, pushing 3 hours at the movie theater.  There's a TB just up the street from it, so I am sure, we will end up there.  Late lunch or early dinner, probably.

More tea.  Geez, I'm drinking lots.  Almost cool inside.  Yep, that certainly means a Friday.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> I decided to try the Universal airport shuttle.
> Anyone have info about HRH please share. It’s been 10 yrs at least since I’ve been to that hotel.



I used the Universal Super Shuttle a few years ago when I arrived solo before Joe.  It was a good value.  You don't need a package to book it.  I googled Universal Super Shuttle to get the phone number. I only needed a one way transport.  I booked it and paid for it over the phone.  I had instructions e-mailed to me.  Upon landing, you go to a check in desk on the first floor- close to the Magical Express area.  They give you paperwork and send you out to the waiting area.  I waited about 15 minutes for the bus. It was me and two other parties.  We stopped at Portofino Bay first, then HRH.  I thought it was fine. No problems at all. We've also used Tony Hinds for airport transportation. He's amazing!! He does a  grocery stop included in his price. 



Sue M said:


> I think I have too many trips booked



Never too many trips!



Lynne G said:


> YAY! Patty had a late night, and will be meeting up with me, this Fall.



Yay!! Can't wait my friend!



Lynne G said:


> And that can not be said for the laptop.



Sometimes they have a mind of their own! 



bobbie68 said:


> We got through another crisis however, it was after midnight when we did



So glad! It's tough parenting an adult - but they need us ! Many late night discussions at our house too!  Sending happy thoughts to you, Brian, Liv and Charlie!!

Schumi is on a plane now!

Morning Mac!

Happy TGIF all!!

Took a selfie of me at my desk this morning:


----------



## macraven

_Morning homies

It’s end of the work week and we all survived it

Well in my case everyday is a weekend
Lol

But still remember when I had no me time when I did work and had all the boys at home 
Two of them stayed to when they were  30 so no empty coop to deal with 

Many of you get snow
I get rain like in all day rain

Prediction has changed and today/tomorrow will be wet weather for me again 
It’s durable but cramps my style and plans for the weekend 

Someday we should do a “family reunion” at the darkside 

Wouldn’t that be out of the world fun!!_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am sitting here waiting for the deck guys to come and give an estimate for staining the deck. We’ve been procrastinating on choosing the color and now we have to make a decision. Ack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too many choices!

It’s cold today and we had a few light flurries this morning. Sunday is supposed to be in the high 60s. 



Sue M said:


> Well, I may have done a thing today  booked another Universal trip. The one I was thinking about for Sept, with my friend in LA. We booked rooms at Hard Rock.


I’m so envious. I would love to take a September trip when the crowds are lighter. 



schumigirl said:


> You know us.......always so excited to get to Orlando...... Someone asked us a few days ago how we dealt with the long flights and the hours before.......well, it’s part of the trip for us........I’d travel double to get there!!! Although wish it was only a 2 or 3 hour flight......heck I’d be there every 2-3 weeks........


 I hate flying, even short flights. However, I am willing to endure them if it means going someplace I really, really want to go.



Lynne G said:


> Seems the weather people say, we're going to get rain, a mix, or snow around dinner time. I'm putting my chips on all rain. Hope I win.


 We have a similar forecast for tonight. I’m thinking just rain here too.



bobbie68 said:


> Morning ...It is another cold day here today. I just keep telling myself were almost at spring
> 
> Yesterday started out a tough day for Liv. She had her 100 night celebration at school. At this event they were going to announce the superlatives for the year book. Liv is not someone who likes attention on her. Also, she thinks a lot of people will judge who based on what she gets. I got a phone call about 3:30 from her friend who wanted to talk with me. He needed my opinion if Liv would be able to handle winning a superlative. He told me she won "Teacher's Pet" which is really odd because she is not but a lot of teachers respect her and count on her so it looks like that. Anyway, I thought she told me she would be upset with the most talkative. I told him it should be fine. I didn't want her to be caught off guard so I told her. Her reaction let's say was. We spent the next few hours getting her to accept it is all just fun. By the time she left she was better but scared to go on stage. I thought it should be a relatively quiet night. Nope! I get a phone call half way through but it was breaking up and it sounded like she was crying. It disconnected me but Brian was able to get her. She told me that one of her closest friends asked her to the prom but it wasn't as a friend. He mentioned of course going on dates first. I am not sure why there was confusion as to her still being with Charlie or he just took a shot. Anyway this was awful for her. She had a heart to heart with him but was worried it would effect their relationship. He seemed okay but she is still a tad worried today. I felt so bad for her. I was in that situation when I was young and it is hard. We got through another crisis however, it was after midnight when we did.. She has been texting me this morning and seems okay, just a few issues. The one good thing about the superlative is her other good male friend got teacher's pet so they are in the pic together.



Sorry Liv had to go through such emotional stress. I think this is one of the most difficult things to deal with as a parent. 
We don’t do the 100 day celebration past elementary school here. I think superlatives are give out the week before graduation.  I just realized that it would be too late to put them in the yearbook. Now I need to go check last year’s yearbook to see.

I forget who mentioned the Girl Scout Lemonades the other day. I checked B’s vest. They were 10 years old sometime in the past 4 years. I just can’t remember which year. 






Still waiting on the deck guys. I hope they show up soon., I need to get to the grocery store today.


----------



## Tygerlilly

macraven said:


> It’s end of the work week and we all survived it



Lol. Except for me, who only works Sat/Sun/Mon, in which case, I'm about to start my work week!


Went out with my mom yesterday to do some shopping. Both girls got some new summer clothes. And as an added bonus, we got their flower girl dresses! Macy's had some really pretty Easter dresses out and I found one I absolutely loved. Luck would have it they had 3 sizes available and out of that, 2 were the ones I needed!

Making pork chops with sauteed Portobello mushrooms, red potatoes, and onions and a cream of mushroom and onion mix sauce. I haven't made it before so I'm experimenting. Should be pretty good though.

Also making my work lunch: chickpea masala with brown rice and naan bread.


----------



## Charade67

It’s snowing.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to find a pretty dress for your girls, Tygrlily.  When my first was a boy, then a girl.  I thought, wow, so much great stuff for her, and not the boy.  Little one always wore such cute, pretty dresses, until she picked her own, though I still seem to have veto power.

Lunch.  Walk at 37 degrees, and still sunny.


----------



## keishashadow

Is it too early to start whining about springing forward?



macraven said:


> _Robo you bad me in stitches with those minion pictures
> 
> Such a hoot!
> 
> Schumi, hooray as it’s trip time for youse
> Your airport night stay soon will begin
> Then off to Orlando
> Safe travel wishes for you and Tom
> 
> Charade, did you buy the waffle maker yet?
> 
> Keisha, will you do the girls trip on the west coast as part of your birthday celebration?
> 
> Pattyw, hope you had fun with your mom today
> It’s so good of you to take her to her hair appointment
> 
> Hope you did not tell the stylist to do a Mohawk style on mom
> But if you did, we need a pic....
> 
> Hugs to all the homies here!
> Catch you later_



I am at the point where the only celebrating of BDs for me = happy to wake up alive 

Nope all for the minion



Sue M said:


> Well, I may have done a thing today  booked another Universal trip. The one I was thinking about for Sept, with my friend in LA. We booked rooms at Hard Rock. Hopefully they will be close by. Those halls are long. I’m giving it another try. My first stay wasn’t great because it was during Tropical Storm Fay that just stalled over Orlando. For days. Never really got to enjoy the resort amenities, pool etc. So we both booked today.  I decided to try the Universal airport shuttle.
> Anyone have info about HRH please share. It’s been 10 yrs at least since I’ve been to that hotel.
> 
> More snow today, ugh. So done with winter!  Went to doctor today, then hip X-ray.  The show last night was great. Called Come From Away. It was about the town Gander, Newfoundland during 9/11 when US airspace shut down and many flights were diverted there. And the many stories during that time.  For dinner we went to a Mexican restaurant we’ve gone to before and like. Traffic was miserable. Turned out there was a hockey game that night too nd the stadium is only a few blocks from the theatre.
> 
> 
> We’ll be there Sept 16 for 9 nights!  Very excited about coaster opening. Looks like it will be amazing.
> 
> 
> Lots traveling in Sept!  Looking forward to low crowds. I think I have too many trips booked lol. RPH in May, Disneyland in August and HRH in Sept. lol.
> I love perogies too!  But never had homemade!
> 
> 
> Yum, I’m going to have to ask husband to pick up a corned beef from the butcher. Love it with cabbage.
> 
> 
> Yes, language can be funny. The one I get the most quizzical look From is when I spell the letter Z (zed).
> Too funny, your poor mom!  I love crepes and Belgium waffles with strawberries and whipped cream yum.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Sept booked today!  But will have left before you arrive. Just. Miss by a couple of days.
> I’m done with winter!  34 here tonight.
> 
> 
> Yes!  I need to have choices!  Lol.
> 
> 
> I’ll be going with the older daughter in August. It’s going to be a zoo.
> 
> 
> I loved Key West, hope to go back one day!



Perhaps if you ask, HRH will link the reservations so that will assign you in the same neck of the woods?



schumigirl said:


> Thanks so much Mac........3 hours till we head off for the airport.........Kyle will head off to work in half an hour or so........ never look forward to that bit!!! But, it’s only two weeks we’re away.......
> 
> You know us.......always so excited to get to Orlando......  Someone asked us a few days ago how we dealt with the long flights and the hours before.......well, it’s part of the trip for us........I’d travel double to get there!!! Although wish it was only a 2 or 3 hour flight......heck I’d be there every 2-3 weeks........
> 
> Will try and do another good trip report........



Anything over 5 hours and I’m ready to get off that plane.  Not the sort to get up and take a stroll, probably would help.

Lol, just 2 weeks. Although coming so far I’d probably want to make the trip a long one if you.

Do like my 2 hr flights to MCO !  Will admit though any trip much longer than 7 -9 nights has me antsy to get back home...between my mom, pooch, commitments to family.  I figure I’ll eventually learn to relax when i’m Dead



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I am sitting here waiting for the deck guys to come and give an estimate for staining the deck. We’ve been procrastinating on choosing the color and now we have to make a decision. Ack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many choices!
> 
> It’s cold today and we had a few light flurries this morning. Sunday is supposed to be in the high 60s.
> 
> I’m so envious. I would love to take a September trip when the crowds are lighter.
> 
> I hate flying, even short flights. However, I am willing to endure them if it means going someplace I really, really want to go.
> 
> We have a similar forecast for tonight. I’m thinking just rain here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Liv had to go through such emotional stress. I think this is one of the most difficult things to deal with as a parent.
> We don’t do the 100 day celebration past elementary school here. I think superlatives are give out the week before graduation.  I just realized that it would be too late to put them in the yearbook. Now I need to go check last year’s yearbook to see.
> 
> I forget who mentioned the Girl Scout Lemonades the other day. I checked B’s vest. They were 10 years old sometime in the past 4 years. I just can’t remember which year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the deck guys. I hope they show up soon., I need to get to the grocery store today.



Could that wide array of color swatches be any smaller?  How the heck are you supposed to get a good feel for the right hue?  

Pre-stained decks are tough to guage as to what the color will actually turn out.  We are DIY types, go with semi-transparent vs solid but it is ’work’.  Have to power-wash, sand the wood if necessary, repair minor issues. Whole process usually takes us a week doing it a few hours each day.  Truly a process but very satisfying.  We go a shade or two darker, after a northern winter it usually comes into it’s own.  Would think the sun in the south probably does the same thing to a lesser degree.  Have fun


----------



## Lynne G

- ha ha.  Hope that's your pup, Keisha.  LOL  I've been complaining for days now.  It's the Monday get up, that will be the what the heck.  At least I won't be coming and going in the dark.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, for the cat lovers:


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Could that wide array of color swatches be any smaller? How the heck are you supposed to get a good feel for the right hue?
> 
> Pre-stained decks are tough to guage as to what the color will actually turn out. We are DIY types, go with semi-transparent vs solid but it is ’work’. Have to power-wash, sand the wood if necessary, repair minor issues. Whole process usually takes us a week doing it a few hours each day. Truly a process but very satisfying. We go a shade or two darker, after a northern winter it usually comes into it’s own. Would think the sun in the south probably does the same thing to a lesser degree. Have fun



Those are just the solid colors. Today they gave me another brochure (not as large) of the semi transparent colors.

I’m okay with springing forward. I like it to stay light later in the evenings. 

Snow is still falling and now starting to stick.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi should be in the air now!  Safe travels!  Wish I was, lol. I’m so done with winter!  So many FB posts blaming the groundhog for our winter!  More snow overnight. Ugh. Husband out now with snow blower, but it’s the heavy wet stuff. 
My friend was looking at Universal Sept schedules and saw they have some Halloween nights ugh. I know some of you enjoy them (I’m looking at you Schumi lol) but it’s not for me!  I hate being scared.   Last time I was startled in a movie, and it wasn’t a scary movie, I was holding the popcorn. Ended up in the air and all over the place!  I’m sure anyone around me was wearing it!

Lynne  some days!  But it is Friday, yay. Sorry will miss you too!  

Bobbie yikes!  So sorry Liv is going thru a hard time. We don’t have all that here. Only special things our high schools do in senior year is Senior Sail, Dinner/dance, and Grad. And I’m good with that. Much less stress for the kids. 
There’s a Panera near our hotel in Deerfield Beach pre Orlando, I’m going to have to go to again. Last time we had a breakfast there. There’s one here, but it’s in the city. Too much of a trek unless you plan on being in the area!

Patty thanks for the feed back on shuttle. For $39 RT it’s a good deal. I booked it when I booked my HRH room, but not as a pkg. so I just have to phone when I book my flights. I’m using Tony for one way to MCO for RPH trip. I’m kinda afraid I’ll miss the service in Sept!  But my friend and I decided we could Uber/Lyft to Publix to pick up some things for the room. I guess if I change my mind I can cancel Universal shuttle. 

Mac stay dry!  I agree, rainy days does cramp the style! I loose all ambition. 

Charade have fun picking out deck colours!  I came home once from trip and husband re did deck, in GREY   I was fuming!  Left the rungs or what ever their called in the semi transparent cedar then painted boards grey sheesh. 
I think this summer we are replacing floor boards. Several rotting spots. 
Yes, one of the perks of retirement!  Can go for low season. When I was working at school, I was limited to summers so I’d go as close to Sept as possible for lower crowds. Our schools don’t go back till after Labour Day. Except when one of my daughters wants to come, then I’m restricted to their work schedules. 

Tygerlilly dinner sounds good!  Lucky Macy’s had the sizes you needed!  They have some really good sales. And I like their INC jeans. When we go to the US I usually make a Macy’s trip!

Lynne enjoy your sunny walk. No walking here. Wet heavy snow, too miserable to walk in. Hilarious dog pic!  My dogs I have now are free fed, their small dogs and just eat when they want. But when I had labs who love their food, they had a dinner time!  Time change was tough for them, lol. When it was their dinner time (5:00) they demanded their dinner. They could care less about time change!

Keishashadow I did!  Linked res as traveling together. I’ve had varied results at the WDW resorts. All depends on room assignor. Sometimes we’ve been on different ends of the resort!  I’m happy if we’re on same floor!  Don’t need connecting rooms. 
I’m with you on long flights. For us it’s a 6 hr flight to Florida. Ugh. I book aisle seat so I can get up and walk without disturbing anyone. It’s good to walk to prevent DVT!  And after a cup of coffee or 2 I need several trips to the loo!
By 3 hrs I’m ready to get off, lol. And I always book premium to get extra leg room. Still .....

Well better get up and going!  Lazy morning. Furnace guy coming back this afternoon to service fireplace. 
Wish we’d just stay on standard time!  The morning news was saying this may be the last time we change time. Will see. There’s one province in Canada that stays on standard time already.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> I know some of you enjoy them (I’m looking at you Schumi lol) but it’s not for me! I hate being scared.


I’m with you Sue. I hate being scared and I really hate having something/someone jump out at me. Universal’s HHN is just not for me.



Sue M said:


> Charade have fun picking out deck colours! I came home once from trip and husband re did deck, in GREY  I was fuming! Left the rungs or what ever their called in the semi transparent cedar then painted boards grey sheesh.
> I think this summer we are replacing floor boards. Several rotting spots.
> Yes, one of the perks of retirement! Can go for low season. When I was working at school, I was limited to summers so I’d go as close to Sept as possible for lower crowds. Our schools don’t go back till after Labour Day. Except when one of my daughters wants to come, then I’m restricted to their work schedules.



I like gray, but not for the deck. We are probably going to go with something reddish brown. Were you posting with us back when I had the deck rebuilt? It was quite a renovation.

We have been limited for vacation due to B being in school. When she was little I didn’t mind taking her out of school, but I refused to do that once she started high school. He spring break and dh’s spring break were never the same, so that option was out for us. I’m not real fond of taking summer vacations because of the heat, so most of our vacations have been Thanksgiving and winter break.


----------



## macraven

_I remember when charade had her deck redone 
The pictures she shared with us were impressive 

I bet she gets a lot of usage with it
I think the redo of it gave her a great look to the house and had great style especially on the ground level 

We had our deck repaired by a total overall while I was in Florida last October 
The dude we had worked slow and it was not finished until two weeks after I was home 
( I was gone for 17 days)
Dude worked slow .......

_


----------



## macraven

_Sue, you impress me with the above post 

You have a way to include a note to all the posters on the page and be encouraging and sweet to all

I should learn from you as I am known for rambling and yak on and on... lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, I had labs too.  And my big boy would eat the whole 50 lb bag if I did not seal it in a plastic container.  Time change was harder for them too.  

We have 90 percent chance of snow.  Snow showers for some.


----------



## schumigirl

Checking in from overnight stay at Radisson Blu at airport.......

Good journey here, glad we used the car service....very relaxing. Had lovely lunch, some sparkly and a snooze in this huge bed mid afternoon.......nice dinner and now getting ready to go to bed soon. 

Alarm call set for 6am........flight leaves around 11.30am uk time, should arrive 4pm Orlando time.........

Miserable and raining here at the airport......will be glad to fly off tomorrow........


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I’m with you Sue. I hate being scared and I really hate having something/someone jump out at me. Universal’s HHN is just not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I like gray, but not for the deck. We are probably going to go with something reddish brown. Were you posting with us back when I had the deck rebuilt? It was quite a renovation.
> 
> We have been limited for vacation due to B being in school. When she was little I didn’t mind taking her out of school, but I refused to do that once she started high school. He spring break and dh’s spring break were never the same, so that option was out for us. I’m not real fond of taking summer vacations because of the heat, so most of our vacations have been Thanksgiving and winter break.


I wouldn’t even go into the school Haunted House, lol. No, I wasn’t around when you did deck Reno. We had ours renovated too, but nothing extensive. Just pushed it out, so doubled the size. 
I avoided spring and Christmas school breaks!  I’d rather face the heat than the crowds and higher expense.  And I always like to be home at Christmas. I’m one of the few that isn’t bothered by the Florida heat!  And during the afternoon when it’s hottest I head back to the pool!



macraven said:


> _Sue, you impress me with the above post
> 
> You have a way to include a note to all the posters on the page and be encouraging and sweet to all
> 
> I should learn from you as I am known for rambling and yak on and on... lol_


You’re too kind 



Lynne G said:


> Oh Sue, I had labs too.  And my big boy would eat the whole 50 lb bag if I did not seal it in a plastic container.  Time change was harder for them too.
> 
> We have 90 percent chance of snow.  Snow showers for some.


Mine ate thru the plastic bin, had to go to metal 



schumigirl said:


> Checking in from overnight stay at Radisson Blu at airport.......
> 
> Good journey here, glad we used the car service....very relaxing. Had lovely lunch, some sparkly and a snooze in this huge bed mid afternoon.......nice dinner and now getting ready to go to bed soon.
> 
> Alarm call set for 6am........flight leaves around 11.30am uk time, should arrive 4pm Orlando time.........
> 
> Miserable and raining here at the airport......will be glad to fly off tomorrow........


Right!  Your time change works the other way (from me) flying west to east I leave at 6:00 am and get to Florida around 5:00pm.  Hate when it takes entire day. So I’m considering taking the red eye the night before for my Sept trip. Instead of first day totally wasted. 
Safe flight!  I’d love me some Florida sun and warmth right about now!


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 















schumigirl said:


> lol......I cannot hear the word crepe without laughing...…..my very politely and soft spoken mother once said when we had a load of visitors, I was around 12.....does anyone want a crepe...…...but.....the way she said it had us all rolling and laughing and she didn't have a clue for a few seconds what we were laughing at.....till she said it again in her head......she was mortified!!!! My mother didn't ever make jokes about bathroom humour….she did laugh though......eventually



Ok thats funny........don’t believe I would want those for breakfast either 



bobbie68 said:


> Robo I love the minion memes what a great send off! I hope all is well



Doing ok....hope you are doing better.....glad to hear Liv is doing  better today. You are a sweet mom.




keishashadow said:


> I am at the point where the only celebrating of BDs for me = happy to wake up alive



Amen to that sister  waking up every morning is something to celebrate for all of us for sure..


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

_It is wake up time

Rise and shine homies!

Time to smell the coffee_


----------



## Lynne G

Time for Schumi to take to the air.  Safe travels today, hope you have lizard weather, and lots of fun.


 


 

Good Morning, Mac.  Sun is up, hope you are feeling good.

Time for tea, and a lovely quiet house.  Ha, TV is mine.   Some movie time later this morning.  

Have a super Saturday homies.


----------



## Charade67

No plans at all for today. I guess I’ll just wait and see what the day brings.


----------



## Sue M

Lol love the Saturday morning gifs!  Especially yours Charade!  Mac, just the mention of coffee is enough to get me up!
It’s just past 7am here. Looks like it’s going to be a sunny day. And I think we may be done with the white stuff!  Supposed to be warming up during the days but still cold nights. 
Only plans are my brother-in-law’s coming for dinner. Rib roast.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole should be somewhere over the pond by now, lucky duck!

I skipped the weekend in Sandusky for gymnastics. Been dragging all week, think it’s more from lack of sunshine than sleep lol. Family kind enough to share a steady stream of pics, today equated to wake up call before 8 am.  Growl.  Mr worked a midnight, i stayed up till we hours and binge watched old season of Gotham.  

Going out to lunch with Jr, not sure where, at this point hungry enough eat anything



Lynne G said:


> Okay, for the cat lovers:


 lol i used this one earlier this week to gently nudge my spawn who tend to be clueless with that sort of thing



Sue M said:


> Schumi should be in the air now!  Safe travels!  Wish I was, lol. I’m so done with winter!  So many FB posts blaming the groundhog for our winter!  More snow overnight. Ugh. Husband out now with snow blower, but it’s the heavy wet stuff.
> My friend was looking at Universal Sept schedules and saw they have some Halloween nights ugh. I know some of you enjoy them (I’m looking at you Schumi lol) but it’s not for me!  I hate being scared.   Last time I was startled in a movie, and it wasn’t a scary movie, I was holding the popcorn. Ended up in the air and all over the place!  I’m sure anyone around me was wearing it!
> 
> Lynne  some days!  But it is Friday, yay. Sorry will miss you too!
> 
> Bobbie yikes!  So sorry Liv is going thru a hard time. We don’t have all that here. Only special things our high schools do in senior year is Senior Sail, Dinner/dance, and Grad. And I’m good with that. Much less stress for the kids.
> There’s a Panera near our hotel in Deerfield Beach pre Orlando, I’m going to have to go to again. Last time we had a breakfast there. There’s one here, but it’s in the city. Too much of a trek unless you plan on being in the area!
> 
> Patty thanks for the feed back on shuttle. For $39 RT it’s a good deal. I booked it when I booked my HRH room, but not as a pkg. so I just have to phone when I book my flights. I’m using Tony for one way to MCO for RPH trip. I’m kinda afraid I’ll miss the service in Sept!  But my friend and I decided we could Uber/Lyft to Publix to pick up some things for the room. I guess if I change my mind I can cancel Universal shuttle.
> 
> Mac stay dry!  I agree, rainy days does cramp the style! I loose all ambition.
> 
> Charade have fun picking out deck colours!  I came home once from trip and husband re did deck, in GREY   I was fuming!  Left the rungs or what ever their called in the semi transparent cedar then painted boards grey sheesh.
> I think this summer we are replacing floor boards. Several rotting spots.
> Yes, one of the perks of retirement!  Can go for low season. When I was working at school, I was limited to summers so I’d go as close to Sept as possible for lower crowds. Our schools don’t go back till after Labour Day. Except when one of my daughters wants to come, then I’m restricted to their work schedules.
> 
> Tygerlilly dinner sounds good!  Lucky Macy’s had the sizes you needed!  They have some really good sales. And I like their INC jeans. When we go to the US I usually make a Macy’s trip!
> 
> Lynne enjoy your sunny walk. No walking here. Wet heavy snow, too miserable to walk in. Hilarious dog pic!  My dogs I have now are free fed, their small dogs and just eat when they want. But when I had labs who love their food, they had a dinner time!  Time change was tough for them, lol. When it was their dinner time (5:00) they demanded their dinner. They could care less about time change!
> 
> Keishashadow I did!  Linked res as traveling together. I’ve had varied results at the WDW resorts. All depends on room assignor. Sometimes we’ve been on different ends of the resort!  I’m happy if we’re on same floor!  Don’t need connecting rooms.
> I’m with you on long flights. For us it’s a 6 hr flight to Florida. Ugh. I book aisle seat so I can get up and walk without disturbing anyone. It’s good to walk to prevent DVT!  And after a cup of coffee or 2 I need several trips to the loo!
> By 3 hrs I’m ready to get off, lol. And I always book premium to get extra leg room. Still .....
> 
> Well better get up and going!  Lazy morning. Furnace guy coming back this afternoon to service fireplace.
> Wish we’d just stay on standard time!  The morning news was saying this may be the last time we change time. Will see. There’s one province in Canada that stays on standard time already.



Seems if we go with polar opposite of what that furry rodent says we’re good.  I’m banking on march going out like a lion!  Still have snow cover on ground but hoping it mostly melts today since we have a heat wave, going to 40 woot & see a long-missing bright ball of fire in the sky. 

I am sorely tempted to upgrade our seats on Alaska to the premium, if only for am flight over to islands so i can doze comfortably.  At the risk of sounding like a lush, are adult drinks included?


----------



## agavegirl1

I woke up this morning in Orlando and am now sitting in Margaritaville ready to eats grouper sandwich.  No park tickets.  Just a quick stop on the way to PortCsnaveral.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Carole should be somewhere over the pond by now, lucky duck!
> 
> I skipped the weekend in Sandusky for gymnastics. Been dragging all week, think it’s more from lack of sunshine than sleep lol. Family kind enough to share a steady stream of pics, today equated to wake up call before 8 am.  Growl.  Mr worked a midnight, i stayed up till we hours and binge watched old season of Gotham.
> 
> Going out to lunch with Jr, not sure where, at this point hungry enough eat anything
> 
> lol i used this one earlier this week to gently nudge my spawn who tend to be clueless with that sort of thing
> 
> 
> 
> Seems if we go with polar opposite of what that furry rodent says we’re good.  I’m banking on march going out like a lion!  Still have snow cover on ground but hoping it mostly melts today since we have a heat wave, going to 40 woot & see a long-missing bright ball of fire in the sky.
> 
> I am sorely tempted to upgrade our seats on Alaska to the premium, if only for am flight over to islands so i can doze comfortably.  At the risk of sounding like a lush, are adult drinks included?


Oh yes!  On morning flights I enjoy mimosas with the Prosecco!  
Lack of sunshine makes me feel blah too. Happy it’s sunny today and 37, supposed to go up to 47 by afternoon. Maybe snow will start melt. At least around 8” of snow in the yard.


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored right now. I went back to sleep after I posted this morning. Dreamed about ice cream. Got up, went to lunch, and then back home. Dh is now watching a movie that I have no interest in. If I get bored enough I might start house cleaning.


----------



## pattyw

Good Saturday afternoon!! 

Bright sunshine and warming up here!! 

Lots of errands & housework this weekend!! We have to do our errands today as tomorrow will be very windy and rainy! But the temp will be in the 50s!!

Have fun to those traveling!! 

Happy weekend to those of us at home!!

Hope everyone has a relaxing Saturday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Cat in Captain Marval was a hoot!  Movie was good in some parts, okay in others.  Packed matinee.  

Beautiful day here too, with bands of heavy rain overnight.  Inch or so by mid morning.  Then 60 degree Monday.  Hate Mondays, but all will have a smile and some in shorts.  

Little one wants to go out tonight.  Not sure where.  Most likely will end up at a mall.  Did awesome there yesterday, though the short boots I really liked, in my size, were too big on me.  Oh so cute, yeah little one you can have them.  Looked good on her and gee, they fit just right on her feet.

Laundry in, so hanging out.

Woot to Agavegirl, yay to enjoy some City Walk before leaving Orlando.  Have fun sailing.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Cat in Captain Marval was a hoot!



Sounds like I'd like the movie!!

Good for you on doing laundry- I need to do that too!! I'm still being a couch potato!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Cat in Captain Marval was a hoot!



Good to hear. I think we are going to go next weekend.


----------



## macraven

_We still are having heavy nonstop rain

I can live with that but if it rains all night, the creek at the intersection down from me, will flood over the road 

I’m good with groceries and stuff like that but won’t be able to get to Sunday school and church in the morning if the road closes

I live on a ridge and no worries of my hoa flooding
Only one way out of my area street to the main road which is over the creek

 Creek flooded once two years ago and had to wait for it to go down 
County closed street down for hours back then 

Can’t complain about our temps
I vividly remember how many years I suffered with extreme cold and snow 
I was the biggest whiner here on weather 

Never had a snow blower but when the boys got older, taught them what a snow shovel was ....
I was lucky having all boys 

_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I can live with that but if it rains all night, the creek at the intersection down from me, will flood over the road



I hope for no flooding for you! Stay safe, Mac



macraven said:


> Never had a snow blower but when the boys got older, taught them what a snow shovel was ....
> I was lucky having all boys



Yes- I've been spoiled by having a husband and two boys who do all the heavy lifting jobs for me- and a lot of small stuff, too! I also learned to get ready pretty quick!! When you have a bunch of men that can be ready in a jiffy- you learn to speed up yourself!

Back from shopping- watching some hockey this evening. I think we'll break into our liquor store purchases.  Joe bought a bourbon he's read a lot about and I'm trying a new spiced rum!

Have a great evening all!!

Happy Spring forward!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lazy day here too-I slept in til almost 10 this morning!! Couldn't figure out why it was so bright til I looked at the time. 


pattyw said:


> Good for you on doing laundry- I need to do that too!! I'm still being a couch potato!


 Me today.
Fashion show for the fashion club at the 4 Boys&Girls club yesterday; started with doing the girls nails at the salon that was doing the hair/makeup for the kids. A A couple of the boys decided on polish too-love these kids who get to express their creativity. Talked with a mom at the show who said her daughter was doing this for the first time and it was so outside her comfort zone-and her DD rocked it-she really shined and looked like a runway model! My middle DD helped with the nails and and did her DD's nails. 10 am start, by end of show was 8-had arranged for son's friend's dad to get my boy to take to soccer (DH out of town and DD wanted to see fashion show) for 9 pm game. Home at 11 (had to stop for food for growing boy). I think I needed the sleep!

DH got tickets for my Christmas present to The Lion King musical for this past Thursday-amazing show! So dang good. Told him best present ever!!

So after these busy days today was...lazy lol! Apparently I slept through a loud thunderstorm this am, per son. Then sunny but really windy! Blew deck and patio furniture into heaps. Need to get chick brooder and supplies tomorrow as plan to get some babies Monday.  


bobbie68 said:


> Yesterday started out a tough day for Liv.


 Oh hugs to Liv! Sounds like she is able to handle things with support though. Tough to be a mom to these teens isn't it? 



macraven said:


> Someday we should do a “family reunion” at the darkside
> 
> Wouldn’t that be out of the world fun!!


Mardi Gras next year??? Need something to look forward to/plan/obsess over LOL



keishashadow said:


> Is it too early to start whining about springing forward?


 NOPE! wish we'd get rid of it!



agavegirl1 said:


> I woke up this morning in Orlando and am now sitting in Margaritaville ready to eats grouper sandwich. No park tickets. Just a quick stop on the way to PortCsnaveral.


 Woot!! Have fun!



Charade67 said:


> If I get bored enough I might start house cleaning.


I hear ya! I've done the "quiet" ie bathrooms/dusting/mopping cleaning late at night before when I couldn't sleep. Hope your trip to Disneyland  goes well with announcement of Star wars stuff!


Lynne G said:


> Cat in Captain Marval was a hoot! Movie was good in some parts, okay in others. Packed matinee.


 Think we may see this tomorrow.  And graduation is coming ever closer for you and Charade's DD's! Have 2 graduating next year and really hoping not same day (in 2 states)

Speaking of older DD-she got notified she has an IRIS internship for her field this summer! Now she is supposed to rank her top 3 choices (our of 18) and write why she wants them/is qualified for them. All of her top 3 have field work: one in New mexico, one with field work in Alaska, and one in Australia (think this is her top choice). She hasn't heard on summer Alumni for Disney yet but now that she has choices in her field she will probably do one of them. I tried to read the descriptions she sent, seems most have to do with seismic activity and climate changes effect on earths mantle/crust or something like that. 

Marvel movies on two channels tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

OOOOH I forgot @Sue M !-- 
Seems you, @Squirlz @schumigirl and I will have overlapping days in September! Will be there 9/18-9/23! Staying at the new Endless Summer resort (so far) but debating on changing. Will depend on if AP rates for others come out, if not will stick with SMSM at ES.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk, congrats for your daughter on the summer internship

How are our chicks tonight?
When are the new additions arriving?


Hope all homies are doing fine_


----------



## Lynne G

Boo, going to miss ya in September too, MonyK.  Yes, I am definitely pencilling in next Spring.  I so want to do Mardi Gras at the Dark Side.  And maybe even some Flowers at Mickey’s.  Will see.  Would be great to have a SANS meet.  And congrats to the Intern DD.  Hope she gets her first choice place.

Just chilling.  And seeing what is on TV.  Older one has the basketball game on, but I could care less.

I think the Captain Marvel movie is one I would like to see again.  I feel like I missed some little things.  Long one, over 2 hours.  And nice remberance of Stan Lee.  Cannot mistake his cameo in the movie.  If you are a comic fan, it was one of the better ones.  Not one of the best for me, but certainly not one of the worst I would say.

Night owl?  Fading fast.  Hope all have a peaceful night.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> DH got tickets for my Christmas present to The Lion King musical for this past Thursday-amazing show! So dang good. Told him best present ever!!



Sounds great!! Would love to see that show!



Monykalyn said:


> Need to get chick brooder and supplies tomorrow as plan to get some babies Monday.



Yay!! Babies are coming!!



Monykalyn said:


> now that she has choices in her field she will probably do one of them.



That's wonderful for her! 



Lynne G said:


> Would be great to have a SANS meet.



Yes- would be so fun!!

I feel even more tired thinking it's really midnight!! Think it's time to set all the clocks ahead before we go to bed!


----------



## Sue M

Charade if you get too bored you can come clean my house!  

Patty I’ll take the 50 without the rain & wind!

Lynne 60 is shorts weather  

Mac yikes!  Flooding is so scary. I’m glad we live on high ground too. We never used to get a lot of snow but we’ve been getting it now - for the past 5 yrs it’s been noticeably more. The year we had back to back snow storms during Christmas break, we shoveled so much I think by the end I was crying!  Our snow on the coast is wet and heavy. Mr’s Birthday is in Feb, so I bought him a snow blower. Best thing I ever bought!  Now we won’t be without one!
When I got Mr the snow blower, after the horrible storms, we didn’t have another snow for 2 yrs! The thing sat in the garage. 

Monykalyn ooooh Lion King!  I went with my dd’s when the show came here. So good. Wow, that must have been some wind!  Hope you post pics of the chicks!  
Fashion show sounds like a success!
Yes, I just booked Sept trip with my friend from LA!  We should try and organize a get together for a drink or something.  I’m saying at HRH. Hope for AP rate too!  Didn’t realize Schumi or Squirlz are there in Sept too. But then, I’m lucky I can remember what I had for breakfast!
Congrats to DD!  Australia seems a big draw for kids. 

Well, dinner company left. Had rib roast, mashed spuds, carrots, salad, and blueberry pie. Older dd off to see Mama Mia. Microwave clock set, lol. Need to set watch, I’ll do the rest tomorrow!  Thankfully ne thermostat sets itself they told me!  One less thing to look up how to set, lol. 
I hate time change. On news this week they’ve been talking about BC not changing time in the next year or 2, along with entire west coast. Wash., Oregon and California. I hope it happens. 

Charade are you going to DL?  Did I miss that?  

Have a good nite all.


----------



## schumigirl

Good morning from Orlando........

Been awake since around 4.30.......wandered around a little....looked out the windows a few times......but eventually just got up........

We had an eventful but safe flight over.....although we had a few incidents including possible faulty engine, a plane that may or may not be able to take off and a pair of bare feet!!!  Yep......never dull.......

And the engine incident had me thinking of Phoebe and her phalange.......

In a beautiful Sapphire Suite again and did sleep well........after a few cocktails in Strong Water........

Haven’t caught up with all the posts but did see Sue mention Orlando in September........yes, we’re there for a full month then so should be able to say hello at some point..... We arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd.......

Ok......might as well just go shower and get up and go for breakfast.........no parks today, may go to Mardi Gras tonight or leave it till Tuesday..........meeting J’aime Paris Monday evening.........

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

Now I can say Good Mirning to Schumi, as she is now on in the same day light saving time zone as me.  I too have some sleep issues when I change time zones.  I seem to have more issues coming back from an earlier time zone than going to it.  So happy you had a safe flight, though with issues.  Bare feet?  Oh my.  Also happy to hear you are enjoying SF.

I hope you have some park fun today.  


So for all the homies that need to know the day it is, ah it’s a Sunday.  

 

Hehe, but ya, 

 

Eek, I will certainly be in the dark commuting for some time, but hey, will have no need for lights when I come home.  

Oh and Sue, yep 60 or higher temp, and you will see lots of shorts.  Older one rarely wears pants, but I am sure little one will be in shorts tomorrow.  So ready for lovely Spring weather.  70’s and blue skies are my favorite times.  

And a final hehe, then it is tea for me. Weather guy last night said, we are having our routine weekend rain.  Yeah, I heard some loud downpours in the wee hours.  Last one was around 5.  Saying the rain will end by lunchtime, and a warmer day than yesterday.  But yeah. It has been a wet wet year, and many weekend days wet.  Good thing is, as we hurry to April, the chance of snow lessens, though I have seen snow in April, but it does not stay around long.  

Wake up homies.  For lots of us, hey late sleeper, you lost an hour of sleep. Sigh, so many of us would not want to go in and out of Standard Time.  

Okay, time for tea for me.  Later homies, and I have control of the TV.  Woot!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Realized I had the wrong day of the week......LOL

 

 






Morning Lynne 


Morning Schumi .......sorry to hear of the plane issues.....well you made and your here in sunny Florida 


Welcome back to the sunshine  State.







It’s supposed to be 88 in your neck of the woods today.

You woke up this morning in our Spring forward time change. It’s 7 hours change for you this morning if I’am correct with our change. Take it easy and enjoy yourself.


Monyk great news on the new baby chicks and your daughters options for internships.


Agavegirl1 great to hear you are in Florida .Have a great relaxing trip.


Yep! Lynne that’s the hard part for folks who work is the travel in the dark in the morning with the time change.

I made some banana bread, baked salmon mouse and tuna balls. Going to a cocktail party this evening and going to take some hor d’oeuvres and a big picture of frozen strawberry daiquiris (my husbands request). They have guests for awhile and wanted to give them some banana bread to have with their breakfast. They are great neighbors.

Have some trip planning to do today.


 Morning to all of the Sans family


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Everyone awake yet?
Today is the unofficial start of spring where I live. We have a very popular ice cream place that is only open during spring and summer. It’s basically a food truck with a permanent location. They are opening today. May have to stop by later this afternoon.

B got some good news yesterday. A little background - she has a friend, Sarah, who she has known since second grade. Sarah was planning on going to college in Hawaii. About a month ago she got a call from the athletic department letting her know that due to intense budget cuts they could no longer honor their commitment to her as a student athlete. She has spent the past month trying to find another school where she can play volleyball. Yesterday she announced that she has signed on to play on a new division one volleyball team at a school here in Virginia. This one is only 4 hours away. I’m sure Sarah’s parents are happy about this as well.

Mac - Hope there wasn’t any flooding and you were able to safely get to church today.

Monyk - Congrats to dd on the internships.

Lynne - You are making me want to go see the movie right now. Maybe we could go this afternoon instead of waiting until next weekend.

Sue - We have a Disneyland trip panned for June. Well, it is just part of our trip. We offered a graduation trip for B. She wanted to go to New Zealand. We told her that wasn’t in the budget and asked her second choice. She said Holywood. We are going to spend a couple of days in Hollywood, then go to Disney, and then the San Diego Zoo.

Schumi - Looking forward to hearing about your trip. This time next year we might actually be able to go to FL as a family. B and dh will finally have the same spring break.


I want to go back to sleep, but I can’t. Is it wrong that I am already looking ahead to lunch?


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!! 

Hope everyone mad it through Spring forward ok!! Always tough to LOSE sleep! But it will be lighter longer in the evening which always gives me more energy!!

Yay Schumi is waking up in Orlando!!

Yep- Charade our local ice cream stand is open! No inside seating- just a walk up stand. Funny to see people all bundled up waiting for an ice cream order! 

Sue, Lynne, Robo and everyone else just getting started today!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I am awake but still in PJ-have to get going as DH wants to go to early movie to see Captain Marvel.
Need to do household stuff this afternoon. Glad I have tomorrow off. Back to mostly a 4 work day schedule now. Usually I opt for Tuesdays off but with spring break this week decided to sleep in with rest of them 


pattyw said:


> Yep- Charade our local ice cream stand is open! No inside seating- just a walk up stand. Funny to see people all bundled up waiting for an ice cream order!


 We have our staple Andy's frozen custard (like Ted Drewes in St Louis) a staple in this town-always a line even when freezing out. And on warm summer nights? line at window and through drive through quite long. They have people come out with ipads so you can order and have the treat ready when you pull up. Line moves fast!
But we have our Pineapple Whip "food" trucks all over town and it is officially spring when they open and fall when they close for the year (except their whipsolstice in January to get us through winter-they open specially for a couple days-missed it this year as we were in Las Vegas). 


Robo56 said:


> I made some banana bread


 mmmm love banana bread but can only make when I know oldest DD not coming home (allergy to bananas). 



Lynne G said:


> I have control of the TV. Woot!


 LOL enjoy!!


Sue M said:


> Had rib roast, mashed spuds, carrots, salad, and blueberry pie.


 And now I am starving! Sounds delish!

And yay to Schumi to waking up in sunny Orlando! and ooh boy that sounds like it's gonna be a doozy of trip report start!


----------



## Monykalyn

Charlie(Charlotte but she already has nickname)
Welp procrastinated in getting movie tix so going tomorrow instead. So decided to get the babies todayLola (yellow) and Tiana


----------



## macraven

So cute!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, so cute, MonyK.  Thanks for sharing.  I hope you enjoy the movie when you do see it.  

They said the rain would move out by lunchtime, they were full of crap.  Rain did not move out, but by mid afternoon it was misty and very foggy out.  So what did we do?  Went to the zoo for a lovely walk.  47 out, and no wind to speak of, so not too bad out.  

Made chicken teriyaki, but I think the sauce we bought is not as good as the one we had before.  No matter, all was scarfed up, and made basami rice to go with it.  Little one was not amused, she would rather have had plain, white rice.  Oh well.  

Little one took some pictures at the zoo, so i’ll Try to post them next post.


----------



## Lynne G

We had such a good time.  First time we saw the lions up, for some time, and the first guy, told her, we need a lazy meme on it.  Did not get it’s picture, but wow, the bird of paradise can really be loud.  It was up so high, in the leafy tree.  Fed a Chinese fesant a meal worm.  We always enjoy doing that, or throwing the meal worm to these small birds that snatch it in the air.  They will not come down to eat from your hand.  

Have a good night, all.


----------



## macraven

Nice pictures Lynne


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice Pics lynne! 
Son hasn't left the babies side-they are in the brooder and he insists that Lola needs him and she cries if he isn't there LOL. Will try to get a pic of babies sleeping-they sleep with complete abandon-stretched out, on their back, on their side, head in food...


----------



## Sue M

Schumi bet you’re glad to be on the ground. Engine problems  and bare feet ugh. Hope they weren’t next to you! A friend had a flight where the person behind her was putting their feet on the back of her arm rest. Why are some people so disgusting? 
Hope you get some sleep tonight!

Lynne hope you are enjoying your nice weather!  And keeping us on track with the day!  Lol. No shorts yet here. Well, except my neighbor 2 doors down who has been seen shoveling snow in his shorts!  Oh, never mind. After reading down several posts I see you have rain! 
Fabulous zoo pics!

Charade our April/May Universal trip was by my daughter’s request for her college grad lol. It never ends  But really, I’m just happy she still likes to travel with me.
Glad for B about her friend! Those friendships are so special.

Patty love the Yorkie pic. One of ours is a Yorkie-poo!  He’s so sweet.

Monykalyn wow how cute are they!  Lola, Tiana and Charlie?  Love it. Thanks for posting the pics. Now you’re going to have to post their growth!
I wish we had frozen custard here. But have to wait till I go to Florida. Carvel!  There used to be a frozen custard place in Coral Springs, Fl near my moms, Ritter’s. But last time I went it was gone  building condo or something on the site. So now it’s only Carvel. 

Lynne that colourful bird is so pretty

Robo the food sounds yummy!  I don’t think I’ve ever had tuna balls!  

Made it to Church, after a big breakfast made by Mr!  Pancakes, bacon & eggs.  Kept me going all day. Wasn’t hungry for lunch. Then went to the big mall in next town. 20 min down the freeway. I hate that mall, it’s too big and I have a hard time finding my way around. They have these circular courtyards with 4 spokes and when you come out of the store, it’s easy to forget what way you came from. But they have 2 stores my closer (and smaller) malls don’t have. One of which is this skincare company called The Ordinary. Trying a few things from them. Interesting company. 

Tonight was Walking Dead yay!  I’m really loving this season. But won’t say anything about tonight’s ep in case some following it haven’t watched. Except- Wow!  Haha. 

Dinner tonight was leftover roast!  I hope I can get to sleep tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol Sue......yes, the feet were beside me......not for long I can guarantee you that!! Yuk......what some people think is acceptable is beyond belief........

We knew one of the Cabin Crew quite well as she’s been on our last two flights with Virgin and she said nothing surprises her anymore.......




So, it’s 4.40am and I’m wide awake.........and strangely hungry!! Noting unusual there except I’m not usually hungry in the middle of the night!

Sitting at the dining table looking over to RP right now.....and hoping to get back to sleep soon. My brain thinks it’s almost 9am. But I’m amazed how busy the service road is as there is a constant stream of vehicles going in and out.......

Will do breakfast in the Club Lounge this morning then some park time I think.........

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

OOH Schumi, I'm an early bird, and was up at 4:30, but washing up, when I first get up, and since it's warmer today, had to decide which shirt.  Guess you are an early bird for a day or two.  Hope you get more routine sleep as you get used to being in this time zone.  Yeah, as I told little one as she remarked how stupid that driver was for doing what it did.  I told her, if there is something stupid to do, there is a person that will do it.  And, you can't fix dumb, or rude.  Yay, for some park time today, and enjoy your breakfast in the Club. 

Yep, our water ice places are open, but not sure all our ice cream places are.  Some of the best ice cream I found local, is a cow farm's store.  In the corner of the farm store, there's an ice cream counter.  They change the flavors at times, but the ice cream is made from the milk they sell.  Creamy, and they give large servings.  They stay open all year round, but they are around a 20 or so minute ride away, and there's not much else around there.  I tend to go in the summer. 

Ah, another very dark commute.  But thankfully, we are drying out, and it's not quite clear, no moon or stars to see, but hey car said 43 out.  Close to 60 today, so yes, I am sure lots of us will be in shorts.  Both kids will be.  At least I can wear a short sleeve shirt.   

But in hopes for Schumi, and all the homies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Indeed.  So homies, do the Monday dance.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yes, indeed.

And how cute, MonyK's DS is quite enjoying the new chicks.  Yes, will be nice to see pictures of them growing up. 

Finally, Charade, how nice a friend will be not that far away for B. 

With that, Sue's countdown is getting smaller.  Yep, that would certainly be little one.  Rather travel than other gifts. 

I need tea, so later homies.  Think a Tastykake was left, so that's a perfect sweet with the tea.  Marvelous Monday to all the homies.  Hope this finds you feeling well, and ready for a wonderful week.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ...up early with getting one out of the house. I have to go out early for a chiropractic visit. I don't know what I would do without it. It helps with some of the pain and issues with my neck, shoulder and headaches. It seems wet but warmer here. I think we are going to have warmer temps this week too.

Last night was chinese food. There was no motivation for cooking and Liv and Brian worked on her roller coaster project for physics. It's cool she has to design and build one. The only problem is the two girls she is working with can't come over. There is no class time for this project and usually the teacher gives a month for this project but due to running behind they only have a week and a half. Thank  good ness Brian can help them build it quicker. It is cool and they are doing an ice theme.

We area going to see Captain Marvel this weekend. I purchased the tickets and seats already. We are going to do a Saturday morning they are cheaper and were able to get better seats. I have to sit in the back otherwise the screen is too blurry.

Liv is doing good everything has worked out with her friend so far. I guess she will see in the coming days if he acts differently to her.  Thanks for all the thoughts for her. I know you all understand how it is with teens. Nice to know you get it!

Our seasonal ice cream stand opened this week too. However, I am in the smack of our city so there are a lot to choose from.

Schumi Glad you landed safely. Oh I hear you about rude people in places. Yea I am one to speak up no problems. I hope you get the time change feeling  gone and have a great day in one of the places to be! I think my trip in June is the only thing keeping me going!!

Monykalyn Oh they are beautiful. Thanks for posting pics, I would love to see more of them as they sleep or anything else. Your son sounds adorable Liv would have done the same thing. Glad he is happy and enjoying them. Love the names. I think picking the names are so much fun!

Mac Wow I didn't realize that you had possible flooding problems, that is a little scary. I hope you were able to do what you wanted. I missed the walking dead last night because we didn't get to watch the week before yet. I am looking forward to it. I hope the kitties are not getting under foot, I have taken one of many falls to avoid stepping on them. I hope you are feeling better and the foot is healing well! This morning one of mine decided to start climbing a new area that he never did before. Poof! there goes Charlie's planting pot!!

Charade I am glad to hear things worked out for B's friend. That had to be an awful feeling to have to start over for choices. Liv is still is undecided. We are getting the last financial aid statement this week from the last college. We can sit down now and see what she wants to do. 

Lynne I am glad to hear you are getting warmer temps too. I can't do shorts usually till the 70's. I will put on my lighter clothes. I love when I don't have to layer anymore. I love the pics of the animals. I could sit and stare at them for hours. I hope you had a good commute even if it was dark and enjoy your temps today

Patty I love your couch potato it looks like Brian . Anyway I am lucky too, Brian has always done the heavy lifting work especially the outside stuff. Oh the alcohol sounds nice. Brian found a beer this weekend that is like a Samoa girl scout flavor. It was chocolate with some hint of coconut. It was good. He loves trying new things. I bet your looking forward to the spring ahead and warmer weather. Our six flags opens next month I can't wait to get out and go

Robo It is so great seeing the Minions when I read your posts. It makes me think of Universal which always makes me happy. Your hor d'oeuvres sound great! Oh strawberry daiquiri's  are so good!Banana bread is one of my favorites. We put chocolate chips in sometimes. I hope you enjoyed your get together.

Sue I hear you when I eat a big breakfast like that I don't do lunch. It sounds really good though! A nice Sunday morning! I am glad I like the walking dead season also, I am waiting for Negan to get more screen time again.  I have to chuckle at your roast left over. I never have any left overs when I make roast! It gets devoured so fast

to anyone I missed or not able  to post. I hope you all have a great Monday and stay happy and safe


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday!!

Monyk-Yay!! Baby chicks!! They are so amazingly adorable!!!

Can't wait to see more pictures!!

Lynne- cute animal pics!!! Not crazy about snakes - they freak me out!! But the birds and, of course, the cats, are too cute!!!

Schumi-  Have a great Florida day!

Bobbie- Hope the chiro visit helps!!


Mac, Sue, and all just getting started today!!


Another busy week for me!! Temps are above freezing so the snow is a-melting!

Welcome, Charlotte, Lola & Tiana!!


Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Good Monday morning homies 

I’m just chilling with cats on my lap
Cats really know how to start a week
They  just eat a snack and find a warm place to nap until lunch time 
Lol

Walking dead I always watch and the show after and then the encore 

But I don’t talk about it until all have caught up and watch what they missed

Have a great Monday !_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 






schumigirl said:


> So, it’s 4.40am and I’m wide awake.........and strangely hungry!! Noting unusual there except I’m not usually hungry in the middle of the night!



Enjoy your breakfast this morning Schumigirl......you will be acclimated to the time difference hopefully by tonight.

Another beautiful warm sunny day in Florida to enjoy.


Lynne cool pictures from the Zoo.


Cocktail party at neighbors yesterday evening was very nice. Everyone had a great time. Lots of foods to sample and good cocktails.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo It is so great seeing the Minions when I read your posts. It makes me think of Universal which always makes me happy. Your hor d'oeuvres sound great! Oh strawberry daiquiri's are so good!Banana bread is one of my favorites. We put chocolate chips in sometimes. I hope you enjoyed your get together.




Hey! bobbie68.....I will try the chocolate chips in mine the next time. I always put pecans in mine. Always good to try something new.

So glad to hear your chiropractor is helping you to feel better.


Mac hope your foot is better.

Shout out to Tink  hope you are well and the roof is fixed.


 To Keisha, Sue, Charade, Monykalyn, Ckmiles, Pattyw and all our other Sans family members.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I’m just chilling with cats on my lap
> Cats really know how to start a week
> They just eat a snack and find a warm place to nap until lunch time
> Lol



Mac- here's the perfect shirt:
(I want one, too!)


----------



## Monykalyn

Son with all three cuddled around his neck. Lola is all the way under his ear.


----------



## macraven

_Sweet!!_


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 387651 Son with all three cuddled around his neck. Lola is all the way under his ear.



Monyk-  Your DS looks so happy!!! So sweet!


----------



## Lynne G

AWWW, such a nice picture, MonyK.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by........

Parks are busy. Not Christmas or Easter busy........but busy. 

The regular line for Minions was 85 minutes this morning.......we waited around 7 minutes with EP. Longest we’ve waited for a while in the Express line......

And it is HOT!!! 

Loving this.........

No Mardi Gras tonight but will be there tomorrow night.........

Off for some pool time, maybe Club Lounge for an hour then meeting J’aime Paris later.......

Have fun.........


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I'm back to the land of the living after having health issues for the past few weeks.  

Carole...glad you made it safely and are enjoying the sunshine.  Drink a rum revival for me 

Monyk...love the new little chicks.

Shout out to mac, Robo, patty, sue, bobbie,  janet, Lynne, Charade and anyone else I missed.

We're going to see Captain Marvel this afternoon with dinner afterwards at the local Hibachi restaurant.  It will be nice to get out for something other than work for a change.

Now it's raining again 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

So nice to see ya here Tink.  I hope you are feeling much better and the rain goes away.  Hope you enjoy the movie and have a lush meal.  Always like those places, and glad to hear you get a night out, instead of working.

Nicer day, our rain has left for a day or two, but that cool wind.  Bad hair day! 

Kids are going to the hockey game, so quiet night for me.  Thinking of soup and grilled cheese for dinner.  

Robo, glad to hear your get together was good, so nice all share food.

Patty, haha that shirt.  My 85 lb lab thought he was a lap dog, so I was never cold.  LoL 

Sun still out.  Will be odd to be light after dinner.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Son with all three cuddled around his neck. Lola is all the way under his ear.



That is the cutest picture of your son and the baby chicks. He looks so happy to have the baby chicks snuggling his neck. That's a picture worth framing for sure. Thank you for sharing that with us.

Tink I hope you are on the mend and are feeling better after your health issues  sending lots of mummy dust your way.





schumigirl said:


> And it is HOT!!!



Schumi glad to hear you are enjoying the Florida lizard weather.....



Evening Lynne 


Went to beach this afternoon. It was really busy. I met two sisters on vacation from Connecticut. They asked for some local restaurant advice and we had a nice chat. Very nice folks.







Neighbor brought over a homemade pizza this morning for me to pop in oven for dinner this evening. It was very good.


Going to see whats on Netflix that is enticing to watch this evening.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Lol Sue......yes, the feet were beside me......not for long I can guarantee you that!! Yuk......what some people think is acceptable is beyond belief........
> 
> We knew one of the Cabin Crew quite well as she’s been on our last two flights with Virgin and she said nothing surprises her anymore.......
> 
> 
> So, it’s 4.40am and I’m wide awake.........and strangely hungry!! Noting unusual there except I’m not usually hungry in the middle of the night!
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday..........


I’ve been lucky on flights. I’ve seen people with their feet where they don’t belong but thankfully not near me. 
Hope you adjust to time change soon. It takes me a few days, and that’s only 3 hrs. So hard to get up at 6:00am when it’s 3:00am to me!  Same with getting to sleep. Midnight in Florida but 9pm for me. I use over the counter sleep aide to help adjust. 
Guess spring break crowds have started?  



Lynne G said:


> OOH Schumi, I'm an early bird, and was up at 4:30, but washing up, when I first get up, and since it's warmer today, had to decide which shirt.  Guess you are an early bird for a day or two.  Hope you get more routine sleep as you get used to being in this time zone.  Yeah, as I told little one as she remarked how stupid that driver was for doing what it did.  I told her, if there is something stupid to do, there is a person that will do it.  And, you can't fix dumb, or rude.  Yay, for some park time today, and enjoy your breakfast in the Club.
> 
> Yep, our water ice places are open, but not sure all our ice cream places are.  Some of the best ice cream I found local, is a cow farm's store.  In the corner of the farm store, there's an ice cream counter.  They change the flavors at times, but the ice cream is made from the milk they sell.  Creamy, and they give large servings.  They stay open all year round, but they are around a 20 or so minute ride away, and there's not much else around there.  I tend to go in the summer.
> 
> Ah, another very dark commute.  But thankfully, we are drying out, and it's not quite clear, no moon or stars to see, but hey car said 43 out.  Close to 60 today, so yes, I am sure lots of us will be in shorts.  Both kids will be.  At least I can wear a short sleeve shirt.
> 
> 
> With that, Sue's countdown is getting smaller.  Yep, that would certainly be little one.  Rather travel than other gifts.
> 
> I need tea, so later homies.  Think a Tastykake was left, so that's a perfect sweet with the tea.  Marvelous Monday to all the homies.  Hope this finds you feeling well, and ready for a wonderful week.


I’m not ready for short sleeves here!  39f here and raining, yuck. May turn to snow tonight if temps drop.  I’m so done with it. 
There’s a dairy on the other side of the border that has fresh icecream, haven’t stopped there in years. Also one near where the dds and I go for mother’s day. The farm store sells cheeses and icecream!  Made from their cows of course. So yummy.



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning ...up early with getting one out of the house. I have to go out early for a chiropractic visit. I don't know what I would do without it. It helps with some of the pain and issues with my neck, shoulder and headaches. It seems wet but warmer here. I think we are going to have warmer temps this week too.
> 
> Last night was chinese food. There was no motivation for cooking and Liv and Brian worked on her roller coaster project for physics. It's cool she has to design and build one. The only problem is the two girls she is working with can't come over. There is no class time for this project and usually the teacher gives a month for this project but due to running behind they only have a week and a half. Thank  good ness Brian can help them build it quicker. It is cool and they are doing an ice theme.
> 
> We area going to see Captain Marvel this weekend. I purchased the tickets and seats already. We are going to do a Saturday morning they are cheaper and were able to get better seats. I have to sit in the back otherwise the screen is too blurry.
> 
> Liv is doing good everything has worked out with her friend so far. I guess she will see in the coming days if he acts differently to her.  Thanks for all the thoughts for her. I know you all understand how it is with teens. Nice to know you get it!
> 
> Our seasonal ice cream stand opened this week too. However, I am in the smack of our city so there are a lot to choose from.
> 
> 
> Mac Wow I didn't realize that you had possible flooding problems, that is a little scary. I hope you were able to do what you wanted. I missed the walking dead last night because we didn't get to watch the week before yet. I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Charade I am glad to hear things worked out for B's friend. That had to be an awful feeling to have to start over for choices. Liv is still is undecided. We are getting the last financial aid statement this week from the last college. We can sit down now and see what she wants to do.
> 
> Lynne I am glad to hear you are getting warmer temps too. I can't do shorts usually till the 70's. I will put on my lighter clothes.
> 
> We put chocolate chips in sometimes. I hope you enjoyed your get together.
> 
> Sue I hear you when I eat a big breakfast like that I don't do lunch. It sounds really good though! A nice Sunday morning! I am glad I like the walking dead season also, I am waiting for Negan to get more screen time again.  I have to chuckle at your roast left over. I never have any left overs when I make roast! It gets devoured so fast


Glad chiropractic is helping with the aches and pains!  Everyone seems to be out seeing Capt Marvel!  I’m going to have to get one of the daughters to go with me!  
Good for Liv getting on with the coaster project. But I really think if teachers are assigning group projects they should be given class time to do part of it. My daughter had a group project in one of her classes last semester and she ended up doing most of it. So unfair. And this is college. Ugh. 

I’m with you, no shorts till mid 70s lol!

I put both pecans and choc chips in if I have them!  Now thinking of banana bread!  

Yes, time for Neegan again!  I was wondering if he’d try breaking out to join the new group, but I think Alpha is too scary even for him, lol. 



pattyw said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> Monyk-Yay!! Baby chicks!! They are so amazingly adorable!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, Sue, and all just getting started today!!
> 
> 
> Another busy week for me!! Temps are above freezing so the snow is a-melting!
> 
> Welcome, Charlotte, Lola & Tiana!!
> View attachment 387639
> 
> Have a great day all!!


I think our snow should be melting, it’s raining. But worried it may turn to snow overnight eek. Cute welcome pic for the chickies!



macraven said:


> _Good Monday morning homies
> _
> 
> _
> Walking dead I always watch and the show after and then the encore
> 
> But I don’t talk about it until all have caught up and watch what they missed
> 
> Have a great Monday !_


Hi Mac!  I watch Talking Dead too. But I’ve been good. No spoilers!



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 387641
> 
> 
> Cocktail party at neighbors yesterday evening was very nice. Everyone had a great time. Lots of foods to sample and good cocktails.
> 
> 
> Hey! bobbie68.....I will try the chocolate chips in mine the next time. I always put pecans in mine. Always good to try something new.
> 
> 
> To Keisha, Sue, Charade, Monykalyn, Ckmiles, Pattyw and all our other Sans family members.
> 
> 
> View attachment 387643


Sounds like a fun cocktail party!  Choc chips are so good in banana bread. I like the milk choc ones!  



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 387651 Son with all three cuddled around his neck. Lola is all the way under his ear.


So great!  Love it!



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm back to the land of the living after having health issues for the past few weeks.
> 
> Carole...glad you made it safely and are enjoying the sunshine.  Drink a rum revival for me
> 
> Monyk...love the new little chicks.
> 
> Shout out to mac, Robo, patty, sue, bobbie,  janet, Lynne, Charade and anyone else I missed.
> 
> We're going to see Captain Marvel this afternoon with dinner afterwards at the local Hibachi restaurant.  It will be nice to get out for something other than work for a change.
> 
> Now it's raining again
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


Welcome back to the living! Raining here too. Seems like I’m only one who hasn’t seen that movie yet!



Robo56 said:


> That is the cutest picture of your son and the baby chicks. He looks so happy to have the baby chicks snuggling his neck. That's a picture worth framing for sure. Thank you for sharing that with us.
> 
> Tink I hope you are on the mend and are feeling better after your health issues  sending lots of mummy dust your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi glad to hear you are enjoying the Florida lizard weather.....
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Lynne
> 
> 
> Went to beach this afternoon. It was really busy. I met two sisters on vacation from Connecticut. They asked for some local restaurant advice and we had a nice chat. Very nice folks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387728
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor brought over a homemade pizza this morning for me to pop in oven for dinner this evening. It was very good.
> 
> 
> Going to see whats on Netflix that is enticing to watch this evening.


Love pizza, yum. What beach do you go to?  I can’t wait to be a lizard on the beach in April!

Quiet day here. Went to morning aquafit class with my friend, then we stoped at Safeway to pick up a few things. They had an airmiles coupon for 40 mile bonus if you buy $30 of liquor. Done!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I attempted to post a few hours ago. I opened my iPad and promptly fell asleep.

I had another bang-my-head-against-the-wall moment at work this morning. I came into work and found a claim check that my boss’ husband had left for me to deal with. It had the explanation of benefits attached to it. He had left a post it note on it that simply said “check”. The sarcastic part of me was tempted to write “Yes. Yes it is.” on it and give it back. I have mentioned to my boss in the past that I need some type of explanation as to what is it that he wants me to check on. The EOB showed that there were 4 claims processed. For 2 of them nothing was paid because the member had a deductible. The other 2 claims were paid, so I applied the payments to the respective accounts. Later the boss’ husband called me and asked me about the check. I asked him what the problem was and he said that there was a check, but nothing was being paid. I asked him if he had turned the paper over. (The 2 deductible claims were on one side of the page and the other 2 claims were on the other side of the page.)No, of course he didn’t. ARGH!!



pattyw said:


> Hope everyone mad it through Spring forward ok!! Always tough to LOSE sleep! But it will be lighter longer in the evening which always gives me more energy!!



I love having it lighter later in the evening. 

Lynne - Great pictures, but not too fond of the snakes. As always, I love the big cats.



Monykalyn said:


> Nice Pics lynne!
> Son hasn't left the babies side-they are in the brooder and he insists that Lola needs him and she cries if he isn't there LOL. Will try to get a pic of babies sleeping-they sleep with complete abandon-stretched out, on their back, on their side, head in food...


Aww...how sweet. The pictures are so cute. 


For some strange reason I can’t quote anymore. I don’t know if it’s my iPad or the message board. 

Sue - I think B will always want to travel with us as long as we are going to Disney or Universal. I wonder i she will bring up New Zealand again after she graduates college.

Schumi - Hope you get your sleep sorted out soon. 

Bobbie - That physics project sounds really awesome. (Minus the group aspect. I hate group projects.) B never did anything that cool in physics. 

Patty - I need that T-shirt too.

Tink - Welcome back.

Hello to Mac, Robo, and anyone else I may have missed. I’m going to try to get some sleep and hope my nap this afternoon didn’t mess things up for me tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, you know it is going to be one of these days.  Laptop has been saying welcome with that annoying circle for the last half hour.  I may have to do a executive decision to hard turn it off and try again.  Sigh.

And so, a Tuesday is here.  And Mac is going to do her weekly Taco Bell run.  Yes, Taco Tuesday is here.  And I have to say, yes, we do have Rattlesnake fries.  Never noticed that before.  I guess since they brought the fries back for this “limited time”, all are enjoying those again.

Okay, done on my phone.

Gotta see what the issue is.  And yes car, it could be icy out, we did get to freezing temps last night, but is dry and clear.  Quick commute, and time for tea.  Later homies.  Stay well.


----------



## Lynne G

or , guess if was a cat one, Mac would buy it.  LOL 


Sending one to Captain Marvel:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.  Yep, tacos are here. But, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh, and if you are keeping count.  Laptop took 40 minutes to boot up.  Late lunch or early dinner, see ya later coworker meal today.  Will remind the kids once again, if they want dinner, up to them.  Though since I grocery shopped on Sunday, I am sure there is going to be, there's nothing good to eat.  Teen and Adult kids.  Sigh.  And yes, they do now how to cook, and bake.

And yeah, Charade, can't fix lazy, either.  That is so frustrating.  I hope your office has one less person, soon.  Husband needs to find another job.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Taco Tuesday is here. And I have to say, yes, we do have Rattlesnake fries



Just can't bring myself to try any food with rattlesnake in the title!! Jalapenos are too hot for me, too!!

Lynne- Hope your computer starts to cooperate!! 

Robo- nice beach pic!!

Charade- hope today is a better day at work. Your boss seems trying at times!

Happy Tuesday all!! Warming up here!! Snow is pretty much melted.  But it looks like the weekend beings the temps back down in the 30s! But still above freezing, so I guess that's not too bad!!

 to all my friends here!! Have a great day!!


Think Spring!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Cat woke me up at 5:00 and it took me over an hour to get back to sleep. By then it was almost time to get up for the day.

No taco Tuesday for me, although I will have a burrito for lunch. Last night we had supper at a local Mexican restaurant. They were doing a fundraiser for the theater department at B’s school. We rarely ever eat there, so I was unfamiliar with the menu. I ordered a burrito and it was huge. I ate half and took the rest home. 

Lynne - The really annoying part about the office is that boss’ husband is actually retired. He just “helps” around the office. I have asked her to let me do the jobs he does, but she won’t had them over to me. I think he would be happy if she would retire too and spend more time at home with him. I don’t see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## macraven

_Good Tuesday morning homies!

Think it will be a chalupa beef supreme tonight _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



 

 

 

 





Sue M said:


> Love pizza, yum. What beach do you go to? I can’t wait to be a lizard on the beach in April!



It’s Avalon Beach......we have a lot of beaches to choose from here, but this one is my favorite.

Morning Lynne, Charade, Pattyw, MAC, Keisha, Schumi, Tink, Ckmiles, Sue, Tygerlilly, Monykalyn and all our Sans family.


----------



## macraven

_I know it will be a great day when it starts with the minions!_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I will have a burrito for lunch





macraven said:


> _Think it will be a chalupa beef supreme tonight _



Burrito or chalupa??? MMM!!! Now I'm hungry!! Guess I'll break into my yogurt! But Mexican later!!








Robo56 said:


> It’s Avalon Beach



Sounds like a great place to try sometime!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Love the minions Robo 

I may have to have a cheat day and try those Rattlesnake fries...how can you go wrong with fries, cheese and steak?

We had a great time last night and the dinner was so good...we all tried a bit of everything at the hibachi place since there were 6 of us...sushi, hibachi steak, shrimp and chicken and the coconut ice cream for dessert....oops I guess I've already had my cheat day 

It was almost like being in high school again with all 6 of us packed into Trey's Corolla...good thing there were 3 skinny people in the back seat with me 

I hear a loud meow outside my window...sounds like the cats are fighting again so I guess I'll go check on them.

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today. I just finished my burrito, but I’m still hungry. Thankfully we are having an early supper tonight. B has a band concert tonight. They will be performing the music that they played for district concert band assessment last week. They got all superiors. 

Tonight I should be getting more information about the Orlando trip in April. I have they have an itinerary.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Oh, you know it is going to be one of these days.  Laptop has been saying welcome with that annoying circle for the last half hour.  I may have to do a executive decision to hard turn it off and try again.  Sigh.
> .


The circle of death, ugh! 



pattyw said:


> Happy Tuesday all!! Warming up here!! Snow is pretty much melted.  But it looks like the weekend beings the temps back down in the 30s! But still above freezing, so I guess that's not too bad!!
> 
> to all my friends here!! Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> Think Spring!!!


Supposed to go up to 45 here today!  Snow finally starting to melt!



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Cat woke me up at 5:00 and it took me over an hour to get back to sleep. By then it was almost time to get up for the day
> 
> Lynne - The really annoying part about the office is that boss’ husband is actually retired. He just “helps” around the office. I have asked her to let me do the jobs he does, but she won’t had them over to me. I think he would be happy if she would retire too and spend more time at home with him. I don’t see that happening anytime soon.


I miss my cat!  But they have no problem waking us up when they want something lol!  You’re really between a Rock and a hard place at work.



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> It’s Avalon Beach......we have a lot of beaches to choose from here, but this one is my favorite.
> 
> Morning Lynne, Charade, Pattyw, MAC, Keisha, Schumi, Tink, Ckmiles, Sue, Tygerlilly, Monykalyn and all our Sans family.


Morning!  The beach looks beautiful!  It’s in Ft Pierce?  One day I’m going to have to do more exploring going up the coast from Deerfield to Orlando.  We spent a couple of days at Cocoa Beach a few times, and sometimes go to St Pete. But think the closest I’ve come to Avalon is the Turnpike stop at St Lucie lo!  One of these days we’re going to do a beach crawl up the coast to Orlando.

Good morning all!  Cloudy, overcast day here but temps are finally warming up!  Nothing on the agenda today!  Staying home. Laundry. Fun stuff!  Lol.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> I hear a loud meow outside my window...sounds like the cats are fighting again so I guess I'll go check on them.



Oh no! Hope all is well with the kitties!



Charade67 said:


> Tonight I should be getting more information about the Orlando trip in April



It's getting close!!



Sue M said:


> One of these days we’re going to do a beach crawl up the coast to Orlando.



Beach crawl sounds fun!! I've only visited Cocoa Beach, Deerfield Beach , & Hollywood Beach on the east coast.  West coast we've done St. Pete, & Siesta Key. Lots more to explore!

Overwhelmed with paperwork!! I really cannot wait until I get all these year end financials done!!

Hope everyone is having a good afternoon!


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Oh no! Hope all is well with the kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting close!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beach crawl sounds fun!! I've only visited Cocoa Beach, Deerfield Beach , & Hollywood Beach on the east coast.  West coast we've done St. Pete, & Siesta Key. Lots more to explore!
> 
> Overwhelmed with paperwork!! I really cannot wait until I get all these year end financials done!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good afternoon!


Key West is fun too!


----------



## macraven

_Sue after I read one of your posts, many sweet and non sweet memories came back to me


My mom was one of ten kids in her family
Her 3 brothers moved to St Lucie, Fort Pierce and Cocoa Beach back in the late 60’s when they left Indiana 

Family vacations for us was to pile in for those families some early years in August 
Always a grand time to play with our cousins 

Adults had the bedrooms and kids had the living room floor
It was fun times 

Family all lived in the Mt Carmel area for all prior years and that was a much more shorter drive for us
We could handle being in a car for an hour + when we were kids than going out of state 

When my brothers and I got older, the folks left us at home when they went to see Mt Carmel/Indiana family

We were fine handling 3 days alone at home and never skipped school

(The fear of the consequences were too great 
Lol)

Looks like most in the sans have had great improvements in weather!
Break out the suntan lotion...jk

Tried to read back to see who is next for Orlando vacations 
Is it pattyw the next one to go?
We also have charade and Sue coming up for trips 

Schumi is there now and must be having a blast as she hasn’t popped in much here 
Hope she is soaking up the rays and closing the parks down

I’ve got more weeks in the boot and will never again run into a door again
Cats enjoy having more time with me but most of it is them sleeping on my chest 
Never realized they practically sleep 15 hours a day

Later homies !_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue after I read one of your posts, many sweet and non sweet memories came back to me
> 
> 
> My mom was one of ten kids in her family
> Her 3 brothers moved to St Lucie, Fort Pierce and Cocoa Beach back in the late 60’s when they left Indiana
> 
> Family vacations for us was to pile in for those families some early years in August
> Always a grand time to play with our cousins
> 
> Adults had the bedrooms and kids had the living room floor
> It was fun times
> 
> Family all lived in the Mt Carmel area for all prior years and that was a much more shorter drive for us
> We could handle being in a car for an hour + when we were kids than going out of state
> 
> When my brothers and I got older, the folks left us at home when they went to see Mt Carmel/Indiana family
> 
> We were fine handling 3 days alone at home and never skipped school
> 
> (The fear of the consequences were too great
> Lol)
> 
> Looks like most in the sans have had great improvements in weather!
> Break out the suntan lotion...jk
> 
> Tried to read back to see who is next for Orlando vacations
> Is it pattyw the next one to go?
> We also have charade and Sue coming up for trips
> 
> Schumi is there now and must be having a blast as she hasn’t popped in much here
> Hope she is soaking up the rays and closing the parks down
> 
> I’ve got more weeks in the boot and will never again run into a door again
> Cats enjoy having more time with me but most of it is them sleeping on my chest
> Never realized they practically sleep 15 hours a day
> 
> Later homies !_


Always fun looking back at those childhood memories.  My cousins and I still look back and laugh at them.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi  busy day and off to bring Liv to an appointment. Thanks for the well wishes and yes the chiropractor is helping a bit. The weather is still cool here but better. There was lots of sun today .

After reading taco bell Tuesday had to have a quesadilla . 

Mac glad the  cats are enjoying her company at home more  but sad about the boot!! 

Lynne hope the computer gets fixed!

 Patty glad it is warming up for you. Too bad you can't have a fire with your paper work to keep you warm 

 Tink glad your feeling better to post.

 Robo thanks for the minions, love starting with them. Glad you enjoyed the beach. I am glad my fellow CT residents were nice!!

Charade sorry about the bosses husband hope it works out but  countdown to your band trip!

Sue I hope you were able to have some fun with chores. Hope you get more warm up! Pretty soon we will be able to put on shorts

Sorry if I missed anyone I hope everyone has a great day and  to all the other family!


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by.....

Hey Vicki...... I had 3 rum revivals last night.......


Well, went to Disney Springs in first time in 11 years.........and won’t need to go back for another 11 years......that us done.....it was alright but nothing special........

Did have a beautiful lunch in Boathouse.........I’d go back for that and maybe Homecomin’ but glad we saw it.

Had a lovely evening with J’aime Paris last night in Strong Water Bar........good food, company and cocktails, and we chatted the night away!! Such a good evening with a lovely lady.......

Mardi Gras later.......sadly we had such a huge lunch, doubt we’ll have room for food.......for now 

Hope everyone’s good........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Another quick drive by.....
> 
> Hey Vicki...... I had 3 rum revivals last night.......
> 
> 
> Well, went to Disney Springs in first time in 11 years.........and won’t need to go back for another 11 years......that us done.....it was alright but nothing special........
> 
> Did have a beautiful lunch in Boathouse.........I’d go back for that and maybe Homecomin’ but glad we saw it.
> 
> Had a lovely evening with J’aime Paris last night in Strong Water Bar........good food, company and cocktails, and we chatted the night away!! Such a good evening with a lovely lady.......
> 
> Mardi Gras later.......sadly we had such a huge lunch, doubt we’ll have room for food.......for now
> 
> Hope everyone’s good........


Love Boathouse. And if you enjoy burgers D-Luxe Burger is very good. There’s also a beautiful bakery in Disney Springs -  Amorettes. I enjoy walking around, very pretty area.
What is this rum revival of which you speak?


----------



## macraven

_Went to Taco Bell for dinner

They were out of nacho cheese... ugh


And they were out of fries so could not get the rattlesnake fries

Those fries were listed on their outdoor sign so was happy to see this store did have them until we went to the counter to order 

Will try again next week for the “limited time offer” for them

Ended up ordering my usual chalupa _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Went to Taco Bell for dinner
> 
> They were out of nacho cheese... ugh
> 
> 
> And they were out of fries so could not get the rattlesnake fries
> 
> Those fries were listed on their outdoor sign so was happy to see this store did have them until we went to the counter to order
> 
> Will try again next week for the “limited time offer” for them
> 
> Ended up ordering my usual chalupa _


I think this is the first time I ever heard of a fast food restaurant being out of fries!

Wasn’t very energetic today but did get junk drawer in kitchen cleaned out, lol. And baked oatmeal cookies with pecans and cranraisins.


----------



## macraven

_Well... the town only has 3000 peeps in it so sometimes they run short on supplies

Next town over from me is 3 times larger and they have run short on supplies before also

I 75 brings a lot of food business into my area _


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, town size doesn't matter.  LOL Mac.  We went to the Miller's where we live, on a Friday afternoon. They were out of onion rings.  What?  And, when we went to a KFC down the street from us, on Sunday afternoon, they were out of the famous bowls.  What?  






 - 20's in the overnight.  And a brr, came out of my mouth when opening the car door.  30 degree commute, and it did feel cold.  Clear sky though, and now, oooh, a very dark reddish, almost gold glowing horizon.  We may see some sun today.  Yeah, I do have my sunglasses.  






  With that, tea is needed, and so is the reminder that's it's Hump Day.  That means, ahhhhh, Friday is in sight.  And I am feeling a long weekend.  It's been a long week, so yeah, time for a 3 day one.  And, since one camel is not enough to let you know it's Wednesday:






  and Patty's cat is right:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yep.  

Have a wonderful, wahoo, Wednesday, all.  

Give Mony's chicks some loving.  
And, hope Charade has a quiet office today. 
Hope Schumi is having a great time, and is on EDT time now.


----------



## macraven

Lol
Picture of snow and desert ....

Interesting!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning I am on a roll this week with posting ...It is cool here today as well but sunny. It is suppose to warm up this weekend.

Last night was not feeling well so ended up not cooking and had to order pizza. I usually make my own so wow I forgot how expensive it is. Brian helped the girls on their roller coaster project. It is coming along great. I will upload a pic when it is done.

Going to try and rest a bit today then do some housework, and no appointments today. I am going to try and make the meatloaf I was going to make last night.

I told Liv we have to start looking at prom dresses it is getting close. Charlie pipes up and says he wants to go! The problem is Charlie and Liv work a lot of different shifts and is almost impossible to go together. I feel bad having to tell him I don't know if it will happen. He is really excited about it and I feel bad. I think I will leave this one to Liv

Schumi I am glad your trip is starting off great. I wish I could be in that warm sunshine right now. I hope you ended up enjoying Mardi Gras and the food last night.

Mac Sorry they were out of your stuff. I know for me when I have that  craving and I go and it is not there it is so disappointing. I hope you enjoyed your chulupa.

Lynne hope you enjoyed your tea. I love the warm desert pics with the camel, I will take the cat without the snow. I have a cat that can do that 

Sue you did more than me ... I love cranberries in anything they sound good!!

I hope everyone has a great Hump Day and get ready for the weekend.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 













Sitting in my favorite chair having my coffee this morning. Sun is shining and the wind has picked up.

I saw there is supposed to be another bomb cyclone weather system come across the US midsection with high winds and snow. All who are in its path stay safe.



Sue M said:


> Morning! The beach looks beautiful! It’s in Ft Pierce?



Yes, it is in Ft Pierce. It is in the next town south of where we are. It is one of the easier beaches to get on to. Since I had my knees replaced it’s hard for me to walk a long distance on deep sand to get to the beach.




tink1957 said:


> We had a great time last night and the dinner was so good...we all tried a bit of everything at the hibachi place since there were 6 of us...sushi, hibachi steak, shrimp and chicken and the coconut ice cream for dessert....oops I guess I've already had my cheat day



So good to hear you are feeling better and enjoyed a meal with your family Tink. You should be able to cheat sometimes on the diet.




macraven said:


> My mom was one of ten kids in her family
> Her 3 brothers moved to St Lucie, Fort Pierce and Cocoa Beach back in the late 60’s when they left Indiana



So you were able to see this area before it became what it is today. Beach was a lot nicer in Ft Pierce before the condos I’am sure.




schumigirl said:


> Did have a beautiful lunch in Boathouse.........I’d go back for that and maybe Homecomin’ but glad we saw it.
> 
> Had a lovely evening with J’aime Paris last night in Strong Water Bar........good food, company and cocktails, and we chatted the night away!! Such a good evening with a lovely lady.......
> 
> Mardi Gras later.......sadly we had such a huge lunch, doubt we’ll have room for food.......for now
> 
> Hope everyone’s good.....




So good to hear you are enjoying yourself on your vacation. 




Sue M said:


> And baked oatmeal cookies with pecans and cranraisins.



Sounds yummy.




bobbie68 said:


> told Liv we have to start looking at prom dresses it is getting close



That will be a nice mother daughter shopping trip.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so glad to see all awake.  LOL  

Yeah, prom dressing.  Hope Liv finds one, Bobbie, though our senior prom is not until end of May.  Little one is now thinking of returning number 1 and keeping number 2.  I like both, but think number 2 is nicer, and only less than 20 dollars in price.  I was so happy both were on a very good sale.  Funny, both are about the same very dark blue.  And got a very good price on her black and sparkly shoes.  I hope you feel much better today.  Ha, I had dinner out with my coworkers, so when I came home, all three expected me to cook for them.  What?  Sigh.  I have never said I want to be a cook.  Thinking pasta tonight.  Easy dinners are my go to.

Robo, glad you are enjoying some coffee and the nicer weather, even if breezy.  I hope that second weather bomb goes well South of me.  I think we get rain on Friday.  And funny, news lady said this morning, last year, our last snow was March 20.  Yeah, but living here most of my life, we definitely have had snow in April.  But yay, with the rain, usually means warmer temps.  Friday is to be in the mid 60's.  I am really hoping these warmer days stay more consistent.  Back to the low 40's for the week-end.  

Mac, you're a hoot.  Yep, have to show where I'd like to be, and well, what the white stuff is.  

HeHe Bobbie, I had a cat that could stand like that too.  Usually, when he smelled food.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Tried to read back to see who is next for Orlando vacations
> Is it pattyw the next one to go?




YES!!! We leave Saturday afternoon- stay until Wednesday! Quick blast of Florida!!



bobbie68 said:


> Too bad you can't have a fire with your paper work to keep you warm



 Sounds great!!



bobbie68 said:


> Last night was not feeling well



So sorry- hope today you're feeling better

Schumi- glad you're having fun!!

Robo- coffee in the sun sounds heavenly!!

Lynne- great hump day pics every week!!

Working at home today- a little paperwork, a little housework! The to do list is much longer than the hours in the day, but I'll just plug along!

Have a great Wednesday all!!


----------



## Charade67

I got the trip itinerary last night. We leave the night of Friday 4/12 and drive all night. On the 13th the kids have to perform at competition/assessment or something like that. The rest of the 13th and the 14th will be spent at Universal/IOA. We have park to park tickets. The 15th will be Magic Kingdom, and the 16th will be Hollywood Studoos. No park hopper for Disney. We arrive back home the morning of the 17th. We are going to be exhausted.

I need to call the shop where I ordered B’s prom dress. It hasn’t arrived yet and she is getting anxious. Prom is April 6 and we still need to have alterations done.


----------



## keishashadow

Hump de hump 

Been busy bee since Saturday.  Lost track of how many meals out, nice break to not cook every day.  

Mini heat wave here woot, might crack 60 degrees.  Naturally, followed by reality check this weekend, but nice to catch a break



Sue M said:


> Oh yes!  On morning flights I enjoy mimosas with the Prosecco!
> Lack of sunshine makes me feel blah too. Happy it’s sunny today and 37, supposed to go up to 47 by afternoon. Maybe snow will start melt. At least around 8” of snow in the yard.



More of a Bloody Mary chick but thanks.  Lent my fancy rolling carry on bag to DiL over a month ago. Ahem, time to call it home to make sure it fits Alaska’s dimensions.   Are they tough on enforcing the dimensions?  SWA is pretty loosey goosey



Charade67 said:


> I am so bored right now. I went back to sleep after I posted this morning. Dreamed about ice cream. Got up, went to lunch, and then back home. Dh is now watching a movie that I have no interest in. If I get bored enough I might start house cleaning.



But did you get ice cream?

Have you figured out the whole process of seeing SW @ DL?  I’m scratching my head as to the reservation thing



Monykalyn said:


> Lazy day here too-I slept in til almost 10 this morning!! Couldn't figure out why it was so bright til I looked at the time.
> Me today.
> Fashion show for the fashion club at the 4 Boys&Girls club yesterday; started with doing the girls nails at the salon that was doing the hair/makeup for the kids. A A couple of the boys decided on polish too-love these kids who get to express their creativity. Talked with a mom at the show who said her daughter was doing this for the first time and it was so outside her comfort zone-and her DD rocked it-she really shined and looked like a runway model! My middle DD helped with the nails and and did her DD's nails. 10 am start, by end of show was 8-had arranged for son's friend's dad to get my boy to take to soccer (DH out of town and DD wanted to see fashion show) for 9 pm game. Home at 11 (had to stop for food for growing boy). I think I needed the sleep!
> 
> DH got tickets for my Christmas present to The Lion King musical for this past Thursday-amazing show! So dang good. Told him best present ever!!
> 
> So after these busy days today was...lazy lol! Apparently I slept through a loud thunderstorm this am, per son. Then sunny but really windy! Blew deck and patio furniture into heaps. Need to get chick brooder and supplies tomorrow as plan to get some babies Monday.
> Oh hugs to Liv! Sounds like she is able to handle things with support though. Tough to be a mom to these teens isn't it?
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras next year??? Need something to look forward to/plan/obsess over LOL
> 
> NOPE! wish we'd get rid of it!
> 
> Woot!! Have fun!
> 
> 
> I hear ya! I've done the "quiet" ie bathrooms/dusting/mopping cleaning late at night before when I couldn't sleep. Hope your trip to Disneyland  goes well with announcement of Star wars stuff!
> Think we may see this tomorrow.  And graduation is coming ever closer for you and Charade's DD's! Have 2 graduating next year and really hoping not same day (in 2 states)
> 
> Speaking of older DD-she got notified she has an IRIS internship for her field this summer! Now she is supposed to rank her top 3 choices (our of 18) and write why she wants them/is qualified for them. All of her top 3 have field work: one in New mexico, one with field work in Alaska, and one in Australia (think this is her top choice). She hasn't heard on summer Alumni for Disney yet but now that she has choices in her field she will probably do one of them. I tried to read the descriptions she sent, seems most have to do with seismic activity and climate changes effect on earths mantle/crust or something like that.
> 
> Marvel movies on two channels tonight.



Always nice to see a man with clean nails, see no issue with polish if it floats their boat

IRIS ? No idea but congrats!

Ur DH hit it out of the park



schumigirl said:


> Good morning from Orlando........
> 
> Been awake since around 4.30.......wandered around a little....looked out the windows a few times......but eventually just got up........
> 
> We had an eventful but safe flight over.....although we had a few incidents including possible faulty engine, a plane that may or may not be able to take off and a pair of bare feet!!!  Yep......never dull.......
> 
> And the engine incident had me thinking of Phoebe and her phalange.......
> 
> In a beautiful Sapphire Suite again and did sleep well........after a few cocktails in Strong Water........
> 
> Haven’t caught up with all the posts but did see Sue mention Orlando in September........yes, we’re there for a full month then so should be able to say hello at some point..... We arrive Sept 3rd and leave Oct 2nd.......
> 
> Ok......might as well just go shower and get up and go for breakfast.........no parks today, may go to Mardi Gras tonight or leave it till Tuesday..........meeting J’aime Paris Monday evening.........
> 
> Have a great Sunday



Why am I thinking ‘eventful’ is the understatement of the year?  Know u are stoic as to turbulence, have a feeling it was gosh-awful.  Don’t get me started on the feet.  I am not a fan of the women in bootie shorts or miniskirts either. Idea of all that skin being rubbed on the seat wants to me to be that person & start carrying wipes.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Everyone awake yet?
> Today is the unofficial start of spring where I live. We have a very popular ice cream place that is only open during spring and summer. It’s basically a food truck with a permanent location. They are opening today. May have to stop by later this afternoon.
> 
> B got some good news yesterday. A little background - she has a friend, Sarah, who she has known since second grade. Sarah was planning on going to college in Hawaii. About a month ago she got a call from the athletic department letting her know that due to intense budget cuts they could no longer honor their commitment to her as a student athlete. She has spent the past month trying to find another school where she can play volleyball. Yesterday she announced that she has signed on to play on a new division one volleyball team at a school here in Virginia. This one is only 4 hours away. I’m sure Sarah’s parents are happy about this as well.
> 
> Mac - Hope there wasn’t any flooding and you were able to safely get to church today.
> 
> Monyk - Congrats to dd on the internships.
> 
> Lynne - You are making me want to go see the movie right now. Maybe we could go this afternoon instead of waiting until next weekend.
> 
> Sue - We have a Disneyland trip panned for June. Well, it is just part of our trip. We offered a graduation trip for B. She wanted to go to New Zealand. We told her that wasn’t in the budget and asked her second choice. She said Holywood. We are going to spend a couple of days in Hollywood, then go to Disney, and then the San Diego Zoo.
> 
> Schumi - Looking forward to hearing about your trip. This time next year we might actually be able to go to FL as a family. B and dh will finally have the same spring break.
> 
> 
> I want to go back to sleep, but I can’t. Is it wrong that I am already looking ahead to lunch?



Our local frozen custard stand usually not until closer to Easter but since so late this year, who knows.

I admit to not being what i call ‘fake ice cream’ fan other than dole whips



macraven said:


> _Good Monday morning homies
> 
> I’m just chilling with cats on my lap
> Cats really know how to start a week
> They  just eat a snack and find a warm place to nap until lunch time
> Lol
> 
> Walking dead I always watch and the show after and then the encore
> 
> But I don’t talk about it until all have caught up and watch what they missed
> 
> Have a great Monday !_



TWD has been so good lately i’ve Been staying up late to watch it .  Was annoyed with the ‘twist’ at end of episode, who didn’t see that coming?



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by........
> 
> Parks are busy. Not Christmas or Easter busy........but busy.
> 
> The regular line for Minions was 85 minutes this morning.......we waited around 7 minutes with EP. Longest we’ve waited for a while in the Express line......
> 
> And it is HOT!!!
> 
> Loving this.........
> 
> No Mardi Gras tonight but will be there tomorrow night.........
> 
> Off for some pool time, maybe Club Lounge for an hour then meeting J’aime Paris later.......
> 
> Have fun.........



It always turns out to be minions.  Welcome to spring break 


tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm back to the land of the living after having health issues for the past few weeks.
> 
> Carole...glad you made it safely and are enjoying the sunshine.  Drink a rum revival for me
> 
> Monyk...love the new little chicks.
> 
> Shout out to mac, Robo, patty, sue, bobbie,  janet, Lynne, Charade and anyone else I missed.
> 
> We're going to see Captain Marvel this afternoon with dinner afterwards at the local Hibachi restaurant.  It will be nice to get out for something other than work for a change.
> 
> Now it's raining again
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



Feeling better?  Nothing like a day out to clear your head.



Sue M said:


> I’ve been lucky on flights. I’ve seen people with their feet where they don’t belong but thankfully not near me.
> Hope you adjust to time change soon. It takes me a few days, and that’s only 3 hrs. So hard to get up at 6:00am when it’s 3:00am to me!  Same with getting to sleep. Midnight in Florida but 9pm for me. I use over the counter sleep aide to help adjust.
> Guess spring break crowds have started?
> 
> 
> I’m not ready for short sleeves here!  39f here and raining, yuck. May turn to snow tonight if temps drop.  I’m so done with it.
> There’s a dairy on the other side of the border that has fresh icecream, haven’t stopped there in years. Also one near where the dds and I go for mother’s day. The farm store sells cheeses and icecream!  Made from their cows of course. So yummy.
> 
> 
> Glad chiropractic is helping with the aches and pains!  Everyone seems to be out seeing Capt Marvel!  I’m going to have to get one of the daughters to go with me!
> Good for Liv getting on with the coaster project. But I really think if teachers are assigning group projects they should be given class time to do part of it. My daughter had a group project in one of her classes last semester and she ended up doing most of it. So unfair. And this is college. Ugh.
> 
> I’m with you, no shorts till mid 70s lol!
> 
> I put both pecans and choc chips in if I have them!  Now thinking of banana bread!
> 
> Yes, time for Neegan again!  I was wondering if he’d try breaking out to join the new group, but I think Alpha is too scary even for him, lol.
> 
> 
> I think our snow should be melting, it’s raining. But worried it may turn to snow overnight eek. Cute welcome pic for the chickies!
> 
> 
> Hi Mac!  I watch Talking Dead too. But I’ve been good. No spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun cocktail party!  Choc chips are so good in banana bread. I like the milk choc ones!
> 
> 
> So great!  Love it!
> 
> 
> Welcome back to the living! Raining here too. Seems like I’m only one who hasn’t seen that movie yet!
> 
> 
> Love pizza, yum. What beach do you go to?  I can’t wait to be a lizard on the beach in April!
> 
> Quiet day here. Went to morning aquafit class with my friend, then we stoped at Safeway to pick up a few things. They had an airmiles coupon for 40 mile bonus if you buy $30 of liquor. Done!




I think it’s way easier with time change going west vs east as to travel



pattyw said:


> Just can't bring myself to try any food with rattlesnake in the title!! Jalapenos are too hot for me, too!!
> 
> Lynne- Hope your computer starts to cooperate!!
> 
> Robo- nice beach pic!!
> 
> Charade- hope today is a better day at work. Your boss seems trying at times!
> 
> Happy Tuesday all!! Warming up here!! Snow is pretty much melted.  But it looks like the weekend beings the temps back down in the 30s! But still above freezing, so I guess that's not too bad!!
> 
> to all my friends here!! Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> Think Spring!!!





pattyw said:


> Oh no! Hope all is well with the kitties!
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting close!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beach crawl sounds fun!! I've only visited Cocoa Beach, Deerfield Beach , & Hollywood Beach on the east coast.  West coast we've done St. Pete, & Siesta Key. Lots more to explore!
> 
> Overwhelmed with paperwork!! I really cannot wait until I get all these year end financials done!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good afternoon!



No snake, how about gator?  None for me yet lol

Bit further but the west coasts FLA beaches are amazing IMO



schumigirl said:


> Another quick drive by.....
> 
> Hey Vicki...... I had 3 rum revivals last night.......
> 
> 
> Well, went to Disney Springs in first time in 11 years.........and won’t need to go back for another 11 years......that us done.....it was alright but nothing special........
> 
> Did have a beautiful lunch in Boathouse.........I’d go back for that and maybe Homecomin’ but glad we saw it.
> 
> Had a lovely evening with J’aime Paris last night in Strong Water Bar........good food, company and cocktails, and we chatted the night away!! Such a good evening with a lovely lady.......
> 
> Mardi Gras later.......sadly we had such a huge lunch, doubt we’ll have room for food.......for now
> 
> Hope everyone’s good........



Re Dtd, I told you so  lol had to say it, was one of my favorite, now lost tag-lines



macraven said:


> _Went to Taco Bell for dinner
> 
> They were out of nacho cheese... ugh
> 
> 
> And they were out of fries so could not get the rattlesnake fries
> 
> Those fries were listed on their outdoor sign so was happy to see this store did have them until we went to the counter to order
> 
> Will try again next week for the “limited time offer” for them
> 
> Ended up ordering my usual chalupa _



How could they possibly run out of nacho cheese hahaha   Not that TB fan, or Mexican in general but sorely tempted to try those nacho fries.  Are they in the ballpark of tasting like Doritos?



Lynne G said:


> Eh, town size doesn't matter.  LOL Mac.  We went to the Miller's where we live, on a Friday afternoon. They were out of onion rings.  What?  And, when we went to a KFC down the street from us, on Sunday afternoon, they were out of the famous bowls.  What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 20's in the overnight.  And a brr, came out of my mouth when opening the car door.  30 degree commute, and it did feel cold.  Clear sky though, and now, oooh, a very dark reddish, almost gold glowing horizon.  We may see some sun today.  Yeah, I do have my sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that, tea is needed, and so is the reminder that's it's Hump Day.  That means, ahhhhh, Friday is in sight.  And I am feeling a long weekend.  It's been a long week, so yeah, time for a 3 day one.  And, since one camel is not enough to let you know it's Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Patty's cat is right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Yep.
> 
> Have a wonderful, wahoo, Wednesday, all.
> 
> Give Mony's chicks some loving.
> And, hope Charade has a quiet office today.
> Hope Schumi is having a great time, and is on EDT time now.



Always appreciate the camels but will say that cat pic is a hoot



Lynne G said:


> Ah, so glad to see all awake.  LOL
> 
> Yeah, prom dressing.  Hope Liv finds one, Bobbie, though our senior prom is not until end of May.  Little one is now thinking of returning number 1 and keeping number 2.  I like both, but think number 2 is nicer, and only less than 20 dollars in price.  I was so happy both were on a very good sale.  Funny, both are about the same very dark blue.  And got a very good price on her black and sparkly shoes.  I hope you feel much better today.  Ha, I had dinner out with my coworkers, so when I came home, all three expected me to cook for them.  What?  Sigh.  I have never said I want to be a cook.  Thinking pasta tonight.  Easy dinners are my go to.
> 
> Robo, glad you are enjoying some coffee and the nicer weather, even if breezy.  I hope that second weather bomb goes well South of me.  I think we get rain on Friday.  And funny, news lady said this morning, last year, our last snow was March 20.  Yeah, but living here most of my life, we definitely have had snow in April.  But yay, with the rain, usually means warmer temps.  Friday is to be in the mid 60's.  I am really hoping these warmer days stay more consistent.  Back to the low 40's for the week-end.
> 
> Mac, you're a hoot.  Yep, have to show where I'd like to be, and well, what the white stuff is.
> 
> HeHe Bobbie, I had a cat that could stand like that too.  Usually, when he smelled food.



Here they don’t permit returns on formal wear...apparently too many girls tucked the tags, wore, then returned ew

Do they have dress registrations in your neck of woods.



Charade67 said:


> I got the trip itinerary last night. We leave the night of Friday 4/12 and drive all night. On the 13th the kids have to perform at competition/assessment or something like that. The rest of the 13th and the 14th will be spent at Universal/IOA. We have park to park tickets. The 15th will be Magic Kingdom, and the 16th will be Hollywood Studoos. No park hopper for Disney. We arrive back home the morning of the 17th. We are going to be exhausted.
> 
> I need to call the shop where I ordered B’s prom dress. It hasn’t arrived yet and she is getting anxious. Prom is April 6 and we still need to have alterations done.



Wow, that is a commando itinerary but u will have fun


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> But did you get ice cream?
> 
> Have you figured out the whole process of seeing SW @ DL? I’m scratching my head as to the reservation thing



No, didn’t get the ice cream, maybe another day. 

I think we are just going to skip the Star Wars area for now. As much as we love Star Wars, we think it is Best to wait awhile before going.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Keisha has popped up.  LOL  No, no registrations here, though the girls via media keep track of who has what.  What she bought I don't think would be formal wear.  And eeww, if that's what the girls do.  As I think I said, mine wants nothing to do with a ball gown.  So, if anything, both are nice, and what I would say, more like dressy cocktail.  I thought she'd be more "prom" looking, but she's not one to be showy, well, except for wearing my jewelry.  

Sunny, most of the day, but the clouds have started to appear.  

Yay!  Patty will be airborne again, soon.  And so will Charade.  Wow, that's a quick trip, and bits of park time.  Oh well, road trip.  Where I live, it's about an 18 hour ride, with rest stops and gas.  I swore, unless I can't afford, always going to fly since the one time, DH and I went, and left 6am in the morning, both ways, driving straight through each way, as well.  Never my idea of fun.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_I only hit the Orlando parks once during spring break and I never have gone during that time period again 

Brave homies here that can handle those crowds 

Charade and pattyw...be sure to send us pics of park people 

I thought Sue was going April 
Need to read back as I may be off on her dates

 Cats and I are chilling watching tv now
Had a busy morning with doc appointment and then my Walgreens pick ups 
It’s me time for the rest of the afternoon 
Yay_


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Yay! Patty will be airborne again, soon. And so will Charade. Wow, that's a quick trip, and bits of park time. Oh well, road trip. Where I live, it's about an 18 hour ride, with rest stops and gas. I swore, unless I can't afford, always going to fly since the one time, DH and I went, and left 6am in the morning, both ways, driving straight through each way, as well. Never my idea of fun. LOL



We are going by bus. Doesn’t that sound like fun? 12 hours on a bus full of high school students? I’m probably insane. 
I usually don’t mind driving as long as it’s just the family. 

I called today and B’s prom dress should be here early next week. She will be relieved to hear that.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I only hit the Orlando parks once during spring break and I never have gone during that time period again
> 
> Brave homies here that can handle those crowds
> 
> Charade and pattyw...be sure to send us pics of park people



I’ve never been during spring break, but have been the week of Thanksgiving, Christmas, and the last week of the year. I think I am prepared.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> wants to me to be that person & start carrying wipes.



I confess- I am one of those Clorox/Wet Ones carrying people who wipe down airplane tray tables, etc. and I use them all the time at work! 



keishashadow said:


> No snake, how about gator? None for me yet lol



No gator for me! Kyle tried gator bites in Florida- he liked them. Maybe they're good but just the thought makes me gag!



Charade67 said:


> As much as we love Star Wars, we think it is Best to wait awhile before going.



Good idea! I'm sure it will be crazy!! We stayed away from Universal for a few years when Harry Potter first opened!



Lynne G said:


> always going to fly



Same here!! We did the drive a few times last year with the kids moving- exhausting!! Couldn't do it for a vacation. For us it is 24 DRIVING hours!! Eek!!



macraven said:


> Charade and pattyw...be sure to send us pics of park people



Will do!! 



macraven said:


> Cats and I are chilling watching tv now
> Had a busy morning with doc appointment and then my Walgreens pick ups
> It’s me time for the rest of the afternoon
> Yay



Sounds heavenly! I'm vacuuming so my little darlings are hidden away- they come out when I turn the vacuum off and glare at me! I'm interrupting nap time!

Ok- back to the vacuum!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne 20’s ugh. There’d be more than a brrr coming out of my mouth!  Lol.  Do you have a holiday making it a long weekend?

Bobbie sorry you weren’t feeling well. How sweet Charlie wants to go prom shopping!  I love the cran-raisins in oatmeal cookies. I have to say they came out well. I used the recipe from Joy of Cooking. Husband asked why I didn’t make a double batch  I tend to make large cookies so they’re aren’t as many. 

Robo lol. Eggs are sides for bacon!  Love it. But no bacon for me this morning. Just English muffins toasted and marmalade. Coffee goes without saying. 
Wish I was on Deerfield Beach now having a nice walk along the ocean. Soon!  Already have a Cracker Barrel date with my cousin while I’m down!  And looking forward to some Indian River O.J!
I had a knee replacement on one knee. So glad my other one is good!  Brutal surgery. 

Lynne they were waiting for you to come home to cook them dinner   Lol!  Good thing mine can all cook!  

Patty yay!  Won’t be long!  I wish I was close enough to drop in for a short trip!  I could use a short blast right about now 

Charade sounds like a busy but fun trip!  Hope you have help driving!  Eek, April 6 is really early for prom!  Hope dress arrives soon!

Keishashadow Bloody Mary Breakfast sounds good too!  Lol!  We have Caesar’s here. It’s a Bloody Mary made with Clamato and same seasonings. But when in the US Bloody Mary will do!  I haven’t had a problem with my roller carry on with Alaska. 
Haha, I’m that person who carries wipes!  Yup. I wipe down everything cause the probability of airline cleaning crew doing it before you board is zero!  
TWD, yup, saw it coming. I record it then watch so I can FF thru commercials. 

Charade I’d call guest services or ticket phone line for SW reservation. It sounds like maybe a good thing?  At least have a chance of getting in. Our dates are past reservation thing so guess it’s going to be a free for all at rope drop   Should be interesting. 

Schumi is having a great day I’m sure!  

This morning was bread day at church, bagging for food bank. In an hour have doc appt to get X-ray results for hip. Arthritis. Ugh. Going to make a quick bite for lunch then take off for appt. 
happy hump day Sans!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade sounds like a busy but fun trip! Hope you have help driving! Eek, April 6 is really early for prom! Hope dress arrives soon!



Oh, I’m not driving. I’ll  be on the bus with all of the band kids. 

Our graduation is May 25, so April 6 really isn’t too early for prom. There aren’t many venues near us suitable for proms, so most of the local schools book the same place. We have to work around several other school schedules.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Oh, I’m not driving. I’ll  be on the bus with all of the band kids.
> 
> Our graduation is May 25, so April 6 really isn’t too early for prom. There aren’t many venues near us suitable for proms, so most of the local schools book the same place. We have to work around several other school schedules.


My birthday!  May 25


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I only hit the Orlando parks once during spring break and I never have gone during that time period again
> 
> Brave homies here that can handle those crowds
> 
> Charade and pattyw...be sure to send us pics of park people
> 
> I thought Sue was going April
> Need to read back as I may be off on her dates
> 
> Cats and I are chilling watching tv now
> Had a busy morning with doc appointment and then my Walgreens pick ups
> It’s me time for the rest of the afternoon
> Yay_


I am!  Leave for FLL April 23, 6 days in Deerfield Beach then on April 29 hit the turnpike for Universal!  We’ll see how early dd wakes me up to hit the road!  Last time she came she was jumping on my bed at 5:30am (25 yrs old yup)!  She’s 4 yrs older now but something’s telling me she’ll do it again. lol. At least now she can help with the driving up. Has to be over 25. I think.


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> I am! Leave for FLL April 23, 6 days in Deerfield Beach then on April 29 hit the turnpike for Universal!



Are you staying onsite at Universal after your stay at Deerfield beach?


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Last time she came she was jumping on my bed at 5:30am (25 yrs old yup)



 Too funny! She's excited to get to the parks!!

Having a glass of wine and working a little tonight!

Have a great night all!! Good night!


----------



## buckeev

We’re back! 
Took the scenic route home...(DelRay Beach, West Palm Beach, YeeHaw Junction, China, Canada, Japan, Great Britain...Minionville, San Francisco, Toothsome Town.....)...dragging here today!
Caught the “Journey” concert one night...pretty darn good actually!
Got to Fort Lauderdale, signed the papers for the New VW for our “Baby”, and were on our way within a couple of hours! The car is absolutely beautiful...and she LOVES IT! (What program is the one we use here to reduce pics?)

Not much time to get caught up...11 days ‘till Vegas!

Hi Mac!


----------



## macraven

_
Viva Las Vegas time 

Woot!_


----------



## Charade67

buckeev said:


> Took the scenic route home...(DelRay Beach


I used to work in Delray Beach.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Are you staying onsite at Universal after your stay at Deerfield beach?


You bettcha!  RPH. First stay here. We’ve stayed at PBH & HRH, so this is the last of the 3 to try. Looking forward to it. 41 days, but who’s counting!


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> I used to work in Delray Beach.


We were only there for a very brief time, but it looks beautiful. I did notice quite a few buildings with what appeared to be hurricane damage though, but lots of construction/repairs taking place. I was hoping to take in a spring training game or two, but my ‘Stros were off that day, (plus, I had a date with a certain steak at Epcot!)


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> We were only there for a very brief time, but it looks beautiful. I did notice quite a few buildings with what appeared to be hurricane damage though, but lots of construction/repairs taking place. I was hoping to take in a spring training game or two, but my ‘Stros were off that day, (plus, I had a date with a certain steak at Epcot!)


I didn’t think the SE Coast was affected by hurricanes last summer?


----------



## Charade67

I’ll be making apple pi later today. 

Cat woke me up at 3:30 and now has disappeared. I’m going to try to go back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, if it's not kids, it's pets.  Hope you got right back to sleep, deep sleep.  

Well, it's a Thursday, and guess many are teleworking or other, so commute was one of the fastest I have had that is not a Friday.  And speaking of Friday, worked enough hours, three day week-end for me.  Yay!

So, what a 10 degree difference makes.  40 degrees said the car.  And, it feels so much nicer than yesterday's start.  Very dark out, with a not as vivid, thin reddish horizon.  Sun and clouds today, with chances of rain.  Thankful that large weather system coming from the West, will only bring us rain.  At least, so far, the daylight times today and tomorrow, it's the roulette who gets a rain shower.  Then, Friday night, the large amount of rain, with some thunderstorms in there, will mean we'll be rocking and rolling.  That's fine.  No need to be out Friday night.  But, as any weather system on the move, By Saturday, will be in the more seasonable 50's, as highs, and at least a 3 day period of quiet.  Ah, a week-end without rain, thankfully not the norm.  

  With that, tea is still needed, and ooh, Little Bites chocolate brownies.  Yep, goes good with tea.  I did bring a bag of instant oatmeal, but eh, maybe later.

 - yep, have a terrific day.

And wahoo for Buckeev, car for kid, and off to Vegas.


----------



## schumigirl

Good morning  Another quick drive by........

Looks to be a hot one today .......we haven’t decided yet whether to go do the parks or head off somewhere.......will decide after breakfast.......

May do Mardi Gras again tonight.......we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so.......it doesn’t include the twisted tator thing........the poor TM kept having to tell everyone it wasn’t included as it doesn’t say it’s not when you purchase......no big deal to us, but it might bother some folks. 

We did try a few things and all were nice.......haven’t tried King Cake yet.......not sure it appeals very much! 

Went to IOA yesterday and saw the construction for the new coaster and how much they have rippped up out front as you look over the lagoon!! 

Then Mall at Millenia where I did get a new bag ..........love it!! And Longhorn Steakhouse then StrongWater Bar......it was a lovely day..........

Heading over to RP for breakfast in lounge soon........getting peckish........

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Another live report from Schumi.  So nice you found a bag you love.  It is a pretty mall.  I am sure while it is hot, your lizard weather is okay with you.  Interesting you got the lanyard.  Yeah, they should have been more clear what was not included, poor TM.  Glad you enjoyed Mardi Gras in the parks yesterday.  And ooh, the new coaster in IOA is so close to being open.  I am not a coaster fan, though I do like Mummy, so I may try the new coaster even though it's faster than Mummy.  But, that won't happen until the Fall.

Tea is done, for now, and the sun is up.  Nicer day before the low 50's and 40's come around at the start of the next week.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 









Had a nice day yesterday. Hubby and I drove North along A1A for a spell then went across the causeway to US 1 and had lunch on the intercostal waterway at Squid lips in Sebastian. It’s a restaurant and bar that is on a pier. They have the best burgers and fried clams.




Sue M said:


> You bettcha! RPH. First stay here. We’ve stayed at PBH & HRH, so this is the last of the 3 to try. Looking forward to it. 41 days, but who’s counting!



I’am finishing up some plans for a trip with my granddaughter and we will be there for a few days during that time. Would be nice to say howdy to one another if time permits. 




schumigirl said:


> May do Mardi Gras again tonight.......we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so.......it doesn’t include the twisted tator thing........the poor TM kept having to tell everyone it wasn’t included as it doesn’t say it’s not when you purchase......no big deal to us, but it might bother some folks.



Will be nice to hear your opinion on the food options.  My sister bought that lanyard for her and the family and they were very pleased with what they got. 



schumigirl said:


> Then Mall at Millenia where I did get a new bag ..........love it!! And Longhorn Steakhouse then StrongWater Bar......it was a lovely day..........



You can never go wrong with a shopping trip to Mall at Millenia.....a new bag is always a treat.....I think you are responsible for turning many folks (including myself) onto the Mall at Millenia from your trip reports.

So nice to hear you are having a great time.

Morning Lynne . Hopefully it will warm up soon in your neck of the woods soon.

Morning  Charade.....Happy PI Day to you too.


Have a great day everyone.


----------



## macraven

_I quite enjoy seeing minions each morning when I open this thread 

Robo shares the cutest minions!

It gets me giggling looking at them_


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I’ll be making apple pi later today.
> 
> Cat woke me up at 3:30 and now has disappeared. I’m going to try to go back to sleep.


Happy Pi Day!  Those cats just do what they want don’t they!  



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, if it's not kids, it's pets.  Hope you got right back to sleep, deep sleep.
> 
> Well, it's a Thursday, and guess many are teleworking or other, so commute was one of the fastest I have had that is not a Friday.  And speaking of Friday, worked enough hours, three day week-end for me.  Yay!
> 
> So, what a 10 degree difference makes.  40 degrees said the car.  And, it feels so much nicer than yesterday's start.  Very dark out, with a not as vivid, thin reddish horizon.  Sun and clouds today, with chances of rain.  Thankful that large weather system coming from the West, will only bring us rain.  At least, so far, the daylight times today and tomorrow, it's the roulette who gets a rain shower.  Then, Friday night, the large amount of rain, with some thunderstorms in there, will mean we'll be rocking and rolling.  That's fine.  No need to be out Friday night.  But, as any weather system on the move, By Saturday, will be in the more seasonable 50's, as highs, and at least a 3 day period of quiet.  Ah, a week-end without rain, thankfully not the norm.
> 
> View attachment 388063  With that, tea is still needed, and ooh, Little Bites chocolate brownies.  Yep, goes good with tea.  I did bring a bag of instant oatmeal, but eh, maybe later.
> 
> View attachment 388064 - yep, have a terrific day.
> 
> And wahoo for Buckeev, car for kid, and off to Vegas.


Yay weather is warming up for you! I love it when I get a good T-Storm when I’m on the east coast. We just don’t get many on west coast, and they aren’t as grand either!



schumigirl said:


> Good morning  Another quick drive by........
> 
> Looks to be a hot one today .......we haven’t decided yet whether to go do the parks or head off somewhere.......will decide after breakfast.......
> 
> May do Mardi Gras again tonight.......we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so.......it doesn’t include the twisted tator thing........the poor TM kept having to tell everyone it wasn’t included as it doesn’t say it’s not when you purchase......no big deal to us, but it might bother some folks.
> 
> We did try a few things and all were nice.......haven’t tried King Cake yet.......not sure it appeals very much!
> 
> Went to IOA yesterday and saw the construction for the new coaster and how much they have rippped up out front as you look over the lagoon!!
> 
> Then Mall at Millenia where I did get a new bag ..........love it!! And Longhorn Steakhouse then StrongWater Bar......it was a lovely day..........
> 
> Heading over to RP for breakfast in lounge soon........getting peckish........
> 
> Have a great Thursday..........


Yay for new bag!  Last time I was in Disneyland, California Adventure had a food thing gong on and my friend and I got the tasting lanyard thing, it was fun.  I’ve never tried King Cake. Going to have to look up what it is!
Can’t wait for new coaster for Sept trip!



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> Had a nice day yesterday. Hubby and I drove North along A1A for a spell then went across the causeway to US 1 and had lunch on the intercostal waterway at Squid lips in Sebastian. It’s a restaurant and bar that is on a pier. They have the best burgers and fried clams.
> 
> 
> I’am finishing up some plans for a trip with my granddaughter and we will be there for a few days during that time. Would be nice to say howdy to one another if time permits.


I love drives along A1A!  In Deerfield there’s a restaurant we love to go to n US1 on intercostal and sitting outside on the dock watching the boats cruise by. It’s also near the drawbridge.  Two George’s. In the summer they run a $16 Lobster dinner!  Whole lobster. 

Yes, it would be fun to meet up!  I’ll PM you. Anyone else going to be there while we are?  Let me know!  I know some will be there during Sept trip too but I’ve forgottrn who, ugh. I need to start writing things down!


Good morning everyone!  Mid 40’s here, and overcast. I may get ambitious and do some cleaning!  Made doctor appointment for Monday to get cortisone injection in my hip for the Bursitis. Hope it works.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

I had to call out from work today due to a bad starter in my car ....almost didn't make it home yesterday when I tried to crank it after work.  Luckily, I was helped by a coworker who is a mechanic and a good samaritan who got it cranked so I could get home.

My ex is now putting on the new one no thanks to FedEx who delivered it to the next door neighbor  I  saw the truck go down the road and then checked the delivery status which said it had been delivered to the garage....I do not have a garage so I went to one neighbors house where I saw the truck..not there...luckily it was at the house across the street sitting on the ground at the garage door...FedEx is awful in my area.  I called autozone and let them know my displeasure.

Charade...I feel your pain on the sleepless night...I had a hard time sleeping last night due to the car stress.  

Glad to see Carole is still enjoying her trip.

Sue...I think we will be there at the same time in September...the 10th thru the 17th at the darkside and 17th - 19th at WDW.  Hope we can meet up.  I have met some wonderful friends over the years.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I had to call out from work today due to a bad starter in my car ....almost didn't make it home yesterday when I tried to crank it after work.  Luckily, I was helped by a coworker who is a mechanic and a good samaritan who got it cranked so I could get home.
> 
> My ex is now putting on the new one no thanks to FedEx who delivered it to the next door neighbor  I  saw the truck go down the road and then checked the delivery status which said it had been delivered to the garage....I do not have a garage so I went to one neighbors house where I saw the truck..not there...luckily it was at the house across the street sitting on the ground at the garage door...FedEx is awful in my area.  I called autozone and let them know my displeasure.
> 
> Charade...I feel your pain on the sleepless night...I had a hard time sleeping last night due to the car stress.
> 
> Glad to see Carole is still enjoying her trip.
> 
> Sue...I think we will be there at the same time in September...the 10th thru the 17th at the darkside and 17th - 19th at WDW.  Hope we can meet up.  I have met some wonderful friends over the years.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day



UPS once delivered my WDW tickets ordered from UT. I saw the ups truck on my lane as I was walking out my driveway and since I was expecting a delivery asked him if he had anything for me and gave my name. The look on his face  he said oh no, I delivered it to a house down the road, what???  He said I’ll be right back.  OMG, $1000 worth of real tickets.  How do they make these mistakes?  I should have called, but didn’t 

Would love to meet! I don’t arrive till 9/16 on red eye so I may be pretty bleary eyed lol. But text me!


----------



## pattyw

Hi all!! Been a busy, busy morning!!

Charade- Happy Pi Day!! Sorry kitty woke you up! We don't let ours in the bedrooms and close off the hallway at night so they can't wake us! We do still hear them if they knock something over or fight with each other- yes always about 3am!!

Schumi- glad your vacay is going well!

Buckeev- from Florida to Vegas! Nice!

Lynne- Yay for 3 day weekends!!

Sue & Robo- Yay for DIS meets!!

Tink- so sorry about a car breakdown! Ugh!

Mac! Hope you're snuggled up with the kitties for an afternoon siesta!

Off soon to take my mom to her salon appointment! and dinner after! 

Hoping our flights to Orlando don't get canceled Saturday!  We fly Southwest and they are affected by the planes grounded.


----------



## keishashadow

Pi, did i hear Pi? . Almost 70 degrees here, woo hoo

Patty - i thought of you when i heard the flights were grounded, still better safe than sorry but what a worry.  Hope it works out for you

Running on 3 hours sleep, drove X 2 into city today.  2nd time to finally apply for pre check.  I think i fell asleep with my eyes open  and missed when/how the needed trusted traveler number will arrive.  Hoping before we leave end of April...anybody recall how long it took?

Today was a travel planning day, not for next trip though...that would make too much sense.

Thinking for June/July trip we may just do the first 3 nights @ WBC.  Believe it or not it’s approx the same price as one night @ PF, which i find utterly ridiculous whether there is a new coaster or not.  We’ve visited same time period several times, it’s only gone up since i’ve Been checking this year.  Sigh. Guess i better nail something down for Oct before I’m whining the same tune

DiL talked me into accompanying & GD DL for their first visit late August.  She bought airfare this AM, a red eye coming back (boo-hoo, that’ll be my first for that).  All i need to do is rustle up a non-skanky hotel, of which there are many there it seems-ew, ew, ew.  Will celebrate the minion’s 9th bd





Lynne G said:


> Hey, Keisha has popped up.  LOL  No, no registrations here, though the girls via media keep track of who has what.  What she bought I don't think would be formal wear.  And eeww, if that's what the girls do.  As I think I said, mine wants nothing to do with a ball gown.  So, if anything, both are nice, and what I would say, more like dressy cocktail.  I thought she'd be more "prom" looking, but she's not one to be showy, well, except for wearing my jewelry.
> 
> Sunny, most of the day, but the clouds have started to appear.
> 
> Yay!  Patty will be airborne again, soon.  And so will Charade.  Wow, that's a quick trip, and bits of park time.  Oh well, road trip.  Where I live, it's about an 18 hour ride, with rest stops and gas.  I swore, unless I can't afford, always going to fly since the one time, DH and I went, and left 6am in the morning, both ways, driving straight through each way, as well.  Never my idea of fun.  LOL



Love the cat

Any trip over 12 hours can challenge the best of amicable marriages IMO.  I’m that person who wants to make time/doesn’t want to make frequent stops, mr is totally different, he enjoys the journey.  How dare he? Haha



Charade67 said:


> We are going by bus. Doesn’t that sound like fun? 12 hours on a bus full of high school students? I’m probably insane.
> I usually don’t mind driving as long as it’s just the family.
> 
> I called today and B’s prom dress should be here early next week. She will be relieved to hear that.



You might want to look into noise cancelling headphones



pattyw said:


> I confess- I am one of those Clorox/Wet Ones carrying people who wipe down airplane tray tables, etc. and I use them all the time at work!
> 
> 
> 
> No gator for me! Kyle tried gator bites in Florida- he liked them. Maybe they're good but just the thought makes me gag!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea! I'm sure it will be crazy!! We stayed away from Universal for a few years when Harry Potter first opened!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!! We did the drive a few times last year with the kids moving- exhausting!! Couldn't do it for a vacation. For us it is 24 DRIVING hours!! Eek!!
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds heavenly! I'm vacuuming so my little darlings are hidden away- they come out when I turn the vacuum off and glare at me! I'm interrupting nap time!
> 
> Ok- back to the vacuum!!



I have a canister of Clorox wipes in bathrooms & kitchen, buy in bulk from amazon, I feel you.  Just always forget to pick up small pkg to take on plane.  Probably wouldn’t get sick nearly every time if i did.



Sue M said:


> Lynne 20’s ugh. There’d be more than a brrr coming out of my mouth!  Lol.  Do you have a holiday making it a long weekend?
> 
> Bobbie sorry you weren’t feeling well. How sweet Charlie wants to go prom shopping!  I love the cran-raisins in oatmeal cookies. I have to say they came out well. I used the recipe from Joy of Cooking. Husband asked why I didn’t make a double batch  I tend to make large cookies so they’re aren’t as many.
> 
> Robo lol. Eggs are sides for bacon!  Love it. But no bacon for me this morning. Just English muffins toasted and marmalade. Coffee goes without saying.
> Wish I was on Deerfield Beach now having a nice walk along the ocean. Soon!  Already have a Cracker Barrel date with my cousin while I’m down!  And looking forward to some Indian River O.J!
> I had a knee replacement on one knee. So glad my other one is good!  Brutal surgery.
> 
> Lynne they were waiting for you to come home to cook them dinner   Lol!  Good thing mine can all cook!
> 
> Patty yay!  Won’t be long!  I wish I was close enough to drop in for a short trip!  I could use a short blast right about now
> 
> Charade sounds like a busy but fun trip!  Hope you have help driving!  Eek, April 6 is really early for prom!  Hope dress arrives soon!
> 
> Keishashadow Bloody Mary Breakfast sounds good too!  Lol!  We have Caesar’s here. It’s a Bloody Mary made with Clamato and same seasonings. But when in the US Bloody Mary will do!  I haven’t had a problem with my roller carry on with Alaska.
> Haha, I’m that person who carries wipes!  Yup. I wipe down everything cause the probability of airline cleaning crew doing it before you board is zero!
> TWD, yup, saw it coming. I record it then watch so I can FF thru commercials.
> 
> Charade I’d call guest services or ticket phone line for SW reservation. It sounds like maybe a good thing?  At least have a chance of getting in. Our dates are past reservation thing so guess it’s going to be a free for all at rope drop   Should be interesting.
> 
> Schumi is having a great day I’m sure!
> 
> This morning was bread day at church, bagging for food bank. In an hour have doc appt to get X-ray results for hip. Arthritis. Ugh. Going to make a quick bite for lunch then take off for appt.
> happy hump day Sans!



Did you have the dexta X-ray?  I’m not the sort who generally minds tests but found laying on that table in the various positions rather uncomfortable

I like clam chowder just fine, prefer the manhattan type with tomatoes but never brave enough to try that version of the drink.



Sue M said:


> My birthday!  May 25





buckeev said:


> We’re back!
> Took the scenic route home...(DelRay Beach, West Palm Beach, YeeHaw Junction, China, Canada, Japan, Great Britain...Minionville, San Francisco, Toothsome Town.....)...dragging here today!
> Caught the “Journey” concert one night...pretty darn good actually!
> Got to Fort Lauderdale, signed the papers for the New VW for our “Baby”, and were on our way within a couple of hours! The car is absolutely beautiful...and she LOVES IT! (What program is the one we use here to reduce pics?)
> 
> Not much time to get caught up...11 days ‘till Vegas!
> 
> Hi Mac!



What, no petticoat junction?  Another of those stop to smell the roses types eh? Lol good for you. 

Vegas sounds lovely right now



schumigirl said:


> Good morning  Another quick drive by........
> 
> Looks to be a hot one today .......we haven’t decided yet whether to go do the parks or head off somewhere.......will decide after breakfast.......
> 
> May do Mardi Gras again tonight.......we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so.......it doesn’t include the twisted tator thing........the poor TM kept having to tell everyone it wasn’t included as it doesn’t say it’s not when you purchase......no big deal to us, but it might bother some folks.
> 
> We did try a few things and all were nice.......haven’t tried King Cake yet.......not sure it appeals very much!
> 
> Went to IOA yesterday and saw the construction for the new coaster and how much they have rippped up out front as you look over the lagoon!!
> 
> Then Mall at Millenia where I did get a new bag ..........love it!! And Longhorn Steakhouse then StrongWater Bar......it was a lovely day..........
> 
> Heading over to RP for breakfast in lounge soon........getting peckish........
> 
> Have a great Thursday..........



Hangry? . Have tried the twisted tator thing elsewhere, never seems seasoned enough for me.  Did u try their version?




Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 388093
> 
> View attachment 388095
> 
> View attachment 388096
> 
> View attachment 388094
> 
> Had a nice day yesterday. Hubby and I drove North along A1A for a spell then went across the causeway to US 1 and had lunch on the intercostal waterway at Squid lips in Sebastian. It’s a restaurant and bar that is on a pier. They have the best burgers and fried clams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am finishing up some plans for a trip with my granddaughter and we will be there for a few days during that time. Would be nice to say howdy to one another if time permits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be nice to hear your opinion on the food options.  My sister bought that lanyard for her and the family and they were very pleased with what they got.
> 
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a shopping trip to Mall at Millenia.....a new bag is always a treat.....I think you are responsible for turning many folks (including myself) onto the Mall at Millenia from your trip reports.
> 
> So nice to hear you are having a great time.
> 
> Morning Lynne . Hopefully it will warm up soon in your neck of the woods soon.
> 
> Morning  Charade.....Happy PI Day to you too.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 388097



How can you go wrong with a joint called “squid lips”.  I’m lol thinking squidward behind the bar.



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I had to call out from work today due to a bad starter in my car ....almost didn't make it home yesterday when I tried to crank it after work.  Luckily, I was helped by a coworker who is a mechanic and a good samaritan who got it cranked so I could get home.
> 
> My ex is now putting on the new one no thanks to FedEx who delivered it to the next door neighbor  I  saw the truck go down the road and then checked the delivery status which said it had been delivered to the garage....I do not have a garage so I went to one neighbors house where I saw the truck..not there...luckily it was at the house across the street sitting on the ground at the garage door...FedEx is awful in my area.  I called autozone and let them know my displeasure.
> 
> Charade...I feel your pain on the sleepless night...I had a hard time sleeping last night due to the car stress.
> 
> Glad to see Carole is still enjoying her trip.
> 
> Sue...I think we will be there at the same time in September...the 10th thru the 17th at the darkside and 17th - 19th at WDW.  Hope we can meet up.  I have met some wonderful friends over the years.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day



Holy crap, you are on a real roll.  Yikes, good luck sent your way.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Just waiting for supper to be ready. I have white bean chicken chili in the crock pot. Got some very interesting news today. More on that later. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope you got right back to sleep, deep sleep.



Unfortunately not. It took at least an hour and a half before I got back to sleep and then I ha some really weird dreams. 



schumigirl said:


> we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so....


 Oooh...that sounds interesting. 



schumigirl said:


> We did try a few things and all were nice.......haven’t tried King Cake yet.......not sure it appeals very much!


I have never tried King cake either.  There is a local bakery here that will make then, but they sell out really fast. 



Robo56 said:


> Had a nice day yesterday. Hubby and I drove North along A1A for a spell then went across the causeway to US 1 and had lunch on the intercostal waterway at Squid lips in Sebastian. It’s a restaurant and bar that is on a pier. They have the best burgers and fried clams.


I used to try to avoid those roads when Ali lived in the area. A1A was often crowded.  I remember a stretch of US 1 that had some rather interesting motels.




tink1957 said:


> I had to call out from work today due to a bad starter in my car ....almost didn't make it home yesterday when I tried to crank it after work. Luckily, I was helped by a coworker who is a mechanic and a good samaritan who got it cranked so I could get home.
> 
> My ex is now putting on the new one no thanks to FedEx who delivered it to the next door neighbor  I saw the truck go down the road and then checked the delivery status which said it had been delivered to the garage....I do not have a garage so I went to one neighbors house where I saw the truck..not there...luckily it was at the house across the street sitting on the ground at the garage door...FedEx is awful in my area. I called autozone and let them know my displeasure.


 Car problems, yuck. Thank goodness for kind coworkers. 

My FedEx story - About a year after we had moved into our house I came home to find a package at the front door. The box was from a wine company and was clearly marked they it must be signed for by someone 21 or older. It wasn’t my package, so I called FedEx and was told it was signed for by the previous owner of my house. I told the guy that wasn’t possible since she hasn’t lived her for almost a year. So apparently, the driver didn’t want to follow protocol and he/she signed the recipient’s name and just left the package. I think a FedEx driver got into some serious trouble that day.




pattyw said:


> Charade- Happy Pi Day!! Sorry kitty woke you up! We don't let ours in the bedrooms and close off the hallway at night so they can't wake us! We do still hear them if they knock something over or fight with each other- yes always about 3am!!


 We don’t let Caspian in the bedroom at night, but he will scratch on the door and meow. I wish we had a way to close off the hallway.



pattyw said:


> Hoping our flights to Orlando don't get canceled Saturday! We fly Southwest and they are affected by the planes grounded.


 I hope your flight isn’t cancelled. I’m surprised I haven’t heard about this. One of my high school classmates is a flight attendant for Southwest and she is always posting about work.



keishashadow said:


> Pi, did i hear Pi?


 Apple pi in the oven right now.




keishashadow said:


> You might want to look into noise cancelling headphones


The optimist in me hopes that the kids will sleep since they have to perform when they get to Orlando. The realist in me is prepared for that not to happen.


I haven’t proofread, so I apologize if anything is weird looking. I hade done all my quotes and then couldn’t post them. I rebooted my ipad and thought I had lost my quotes. I redid the quotes and then they posted twice. I think I deleted all the duplicates. 


Interesting news for the day - I think I have mentioned before that dh is adopted. Today he got a message through Ancestry from someone who showed up as a very close DNA match. This guy thinks that he and dh might be half brothers. Apparently his father has a history of cheating on his mother. DH has emailed the guy back. I’m really curious to see what happens.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade - that’s why we _didn’t _opt into the ancestry data base.  Last thing I need is more weird relatives popping up out of the bushes . Nice though that it could be of great benefit for your DH, never really thought of that side of it.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow I don’t know what kind of X-ray that is, but I didn’t have to lay down. They took X-ray standing up, and with my leg in different positions.

You should try the Caesar drink!  It doesn’t taste clammy!  Just not as thick as tomato juice!  My brother won’t try it either!  But he likes his vodka in oj.


----------



## Sue M

Robo I sent you a PM!


----------



## Charade67

Apple Pi


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a beautiful day.  

Oh Tink, you never seem to get a break.  Hope all is good soon.  

Yeah, I have no desire to do that DNA stuff.  I think my DH did, but nothing he did not know already was the result.  I know where my parent families are from, and yeah, on my one side, several over the years have come out of the oh, that is how you are related, we never knew.  Yep, that side has grown.  And it is large to start with.  But it is an old family, and all are always welcome with open arms.  

As a treat, went to one of those you make sundaes frozen yogurt places, with little one.  The vanilla was oddly the best tasting, and all the fruit and add ins were fresh and good tasting.  Then we went to the mall to walk.  Yeah, and little one ended up with jeans, shoes, and an iced coffee.  Head shake.  

Ohh, so cute pie Charade.


----------



## macraven

_Amazing!

You did a great pi charade _


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Thirsty Thursday!


buckeev said:


> 11 days ‘till Vegas!


Woohoo! May the tables be hot and the drinks cold! Sipping wine out of my tacky Flamingo wine glass ("No Flocks given").



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a week-end without rain, thankfully not the norm.


 So ready for real spring and no storms or wind!! Geez I thought something was wrong with my tires until I got out of truck at work and nearly blown over (don't usually get to test weather in morning as park in my garage)



schumigirl said:


> we bought the tasting lanyard and 15 items for $50 or so.....


 Sounds like fun! Think I did something similar for Food&Wine at Epcot couple years ago.



Robo56 said:


> North along A1A for a spell then went across the causeway to US 1 and had lunch on the intercostal waterway at Squid lips in Sebastian


 Love that drive. Going to have to look for Squid lips now



tink1957 said:


> the 10th thru the 17th at the darkside and 17th - 19th at WDW. Hope we can meet up. I have met some wonderful friends over the years.





tink1957 said:


> I had to call out from work today due to a bad starter in my car


 UGH glad you got it fixed! I think I have nearly everything replaced on my 4runner now so it should go for anothe 100K (even had transmission replaced a couple years ago). Hope that dang car is good to go now for you!



Sue M said:


> I don’t arrive till 9/16 on red eye so I may be pretty bleary eyed lol. But text me!


 Do we need a roll call?? Maybe tink can meet us at Strongwater? We will be there 9/18-9/23 and I think @Squirlz  is there that week and so is @schumigirl? Epic SANS meet up???




pattyw said:


> Hoping our flights to Orlando don't get canceled Saturday! We fly Southwest and they are affected by the planes grounded.


 fingers crossed! Did you get the email that this affects less than 5% if their fleet? Was also reading that the crash/trouble happened because of a change in code to autopilot, and if Boeing had bothered to let pilots know of change it would have been no big deal at all!



keishashadow said:


> trusted traveler number will arrive. Hoping before we leave end of April...anybody recall how long it took?


 I think we had email with our number in a couple weeks. And we did it in a "busy" time. LOVE TSA pre-check!!



Charade67 said:


> My FedEx story





Sue M said:


> UPS


Well the FedEx people know us well-bribes with Chocolate bars after numerous deliveries over the years will do that. UPS OTOH-jeez-ring the bell and RUN away! I've been ordering discount GC to pay off cruise in June-have to sign if over $500. Never home when they deliver-usually goes to UPS store on way home from work-no biggie. This past time had to track down where they ended up-yeah way north of town, 25 minute out of way to get my cards, in storm. Guess still worth it for 10% savings and cruise nearly paid off. Waiting on last GC. Did get my tour in Cuba booked though.


Charade67 said:


> Interesting news for the day - I think I have mentioned before that dh is adopted. Today he got a message through Ancestry from someone who showed up as a very close DNA match. This guy thinks that he and dh might be half brothers. Apparently his father has a history of cheating on his mother. DH has emailed the guy back. I’m really curious to see what happens.


Yeah...that is how we ended up with another daughter and grandson  Seriously though-best thing ever that has happened. She is fantastic and fits in so well. Just weird to be instant grandparent (and hard to reign in spoiling him rotten). Hope it works out as well with your DH!!



Charade67 said:


> Apple Pi


 Wow!! Now I really want pie!! That looks really yummy!

Can't find the pic I took of boy with Lola peeking out of his hoodie.
So here is Ellie (aka Diva) who wanted in to take a nap-naturally she goes for the person who likes her the least!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn that photo is hilarious!  In Sept we are at HRH 9/16-9/25! 
I think we do need a roll call!  I can’t remember anything!


----------



## macraven

_Time for someone to be a leader and list the attendees that will be at the darkside for September 

I thought there were 5 homies going to the darkside that month

I don’t travel  until September 29
But believe most of youse will be already gone when I get there 

We need Dave ( Janet’s husband ) to pick the homies up in a big bus so we can all party to morning together _


----------



## macraven

_Monyk’s boy and  his chick is a precious picture _


----------



## macraven

_It has been many many months that I have been able to go to bed around 11 pm and stay asleep until morning

I feel I have become charade now by waking up after a 4 hour four sleep and can’t fall back to sleep 

Dang

I had a tizzy of a nightmare about close to 3:00 this morning and could not shake it

Thought those days were behind me
No matter how hard I tried, could not fetch the freaky nightmare out of my thoughts 
So still up 

Since I don’t nap during the day, hope I can hit the hay early tonight 


I’m not one that can take cat naps during the day 
Now Mr Mac faithfully takes his catnaps for an hour or two in the afternoons and still be able to go to bed at 11 pm and be asleep within minutes 

Where are the night owls here when you need them
Lol

_


----------



## schumigirl

Love the picture MonyK.........that is cute!!!

Yes, think there are a few of us there during those September dates........we certainly need a roll call.........I can do it when we get back home if that suits everyone........will send those coming at that time a pm and we can co ordinate a meet hopefully........we’re there from September 3rd for 29 nights with only a few plans so far for the end of our stay but most of the month we’re not too bad........

Funny you mention Mr Keisha Mac........we were stood last night waiting for the parade to start and thought we saw him walking towards us........it wasn’t him obviously, but incredibly like him.........tried to get a picture but from the side he was nothing like him funnily enough.......but face forward they were like twins!



Weather is beautiful so far here..........got a little cooler last night again, but not even remotely cold........it is cooling down over the weekend with some rain forecast, haven’t seen a drop yet. Mid to high 80’s has been gorgeous.......

We had a peaceful day out in the middle of nowhere yesterday and a very unique place for lunch!!!! Food was excellent but very odd place..........different,  is maybe a better word!!

Parks today and The Palm tonight.........I’m awake so early but went to bed around 10.30 last night as we were so tired, but had a fabulous sleep in our incredibly comfortable bed......didn’t even make our usual StrongWater nightcap,..........maybe tonight........

Have a lovely Friday everyone.......


----------



## Lynne G

So happy it is a Friday.  60 out, and will get close to 70, before the blustery 50 tomorrow.  But hey, it will start days of dry.  Rainy though, now, and the larger amount of rain will be around dinner time, and a very wet night.   

Sounds like you are having a great time, Schumi.  Nice dinner place tonight. 

Mac, hope you get more sleep tonight.  Hope your foot is better now.

Later homies, time to get coffee.  With a quiet house, I am not in the mood for tea.


----------



## macraven

_Adore the orange kitty pic 
Similar to my Luna 

Nope never went back to sleep 
Fiddled around the house and put the tv on 

Watched the news about New Zealand 

Glad Schumi is having her Florida weather 
Ours has been in good except for rain 
But warm rain is better than cold rain

Have a great day homies!_


----------



## macraven

_One more day and pattyw and Joe go South!

Woot..._


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Time for someone to be a leader and list the attendees that will be at the darkside for September
> 
> I thought there were 5 homies going to the darkside that month
> 
> I don’t travel  until September 29
> But believe most of youse will be already gone when I get there
> 
> We need Dave ( Janet’s husband ) to pick the homies up in a big bus so we can all party to morning together _


Excellent idea, cause I can’t keep it straight!  I’ve started to take notes on my Note App!



macraven said:


> _It has been many many months that I have been able to go to bed around 11 pm and stay asleep until morning
> 
> I feel I have become charade now by waking up after a 4 hour four sleep and can’t fall back to sleep
> 
> Dang
> 
> I had a tizzy of a nightmare about close to 3:00 this morning and could not shake it
> 
> Thought those days were behind me
> No matter how hard I tried, could not fetch the freaky nightmare out of my thoughts
> So still up
> 
> Since I don’t nap during the day, hope I can hit the hay early tonight
> 
> 
> I’m not one that can take cat naps during the day
> Now Mr Mac faithfully takes his catnaps for an hour or two in the afternoons and still be able to go to bed at 11 pm and be asleep within minutes
> 
> Where are the night owls here when you need them
> Lol
> _


Lately I’ve been pretty good getting to sleep by midnight. Up this morning around 6, may have dozed off again till 7. If I wake up in middle of night I turn on tv, helps my mind stop spinning and usually can fall back asleep. I’m also taking over the counter Costco Sleep Aid. Helps me. 



schumigirl said:


> Love the picture MonyK.........that is cute!!!
> 
> Yes, think there are a few of us there during those September dates........we certainly need a roll call.........I can do it when we get back home if that suits everyone........will send those coming at that time a pm and we can co ordinate a meet hopefully........we’re there from September 3rd for 29 nights with only a few plans so far for the end of our stay but most of the month we’re not too bad........
> 
> 
> Weather is beautiful so far here..........got a little cooler last night again, but not even remotely cold........it is cooling down over the weekend with some rain forecast, haven’t seen a drop yet. Mid to high 80’s has been gorgeous.......
> 
> We had a peaceful day out in the middle of nowhere yesterday and a very unique place for lunch!!!! Food was excellent but very odd place..........different,  is maybe a better word!!
> 
> Parks today and The Palm tonight.........I’m awake so early but went to bed around 10.30 last night as we were so tired, but had a fabulous sleep in our incredibly comfortable bed......didn’t even make our usual StrongWater nightcap,..........maybe tonight........
> 
> Have a lovely Friday everyone.......


Thanks for organizing us!  I will only have one thing set in stone, to meet a friend of ours (going with my friend from LA and have a mutual friend living there) for a meal.  Date to be determined when we get there. Dependant on his work schedule, he’s in engineering Dept at wdw. 

80’s sounds wonderful!  Perfect weather, and probably not the crazy humidity of summer!  I don’t know what to expect for our April/May trip. It’s not a time I usually go!  29 days sounds wonderful. We’ve done lots of those long trips usually in August, but our time is split between Deerfield Beach & Orlando. 
Enjoy The Palm tonight!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 388262 View attachment 388263
> 
> So happy it is a Friday.  60 out, and will get close to 70, before the blustery 50 tomorrow.  But hey, it will start days of dry.  Rainy though, now, and the larger amount of rain will be around dinner time, and a very wet night.
> 
> Sounds like you are having a great time, Schumi.  Nice dinner place tonight.
> 
> Mac, hope you get more sleep tonight.  Hope your foot is better now.
> 
> Later homies, time to get coffee.  With a quiet house, I am not in the mood for tea.


Weather sounds lovely!  Supposed to get up to 50F here around 2:00. So ready for spring!



macraven said:


> _Adore the orange kitty pic
> Similar to my Luna
> 
> Nope never went back to sleep
> Fiddled around the house and put the tv on
> 
> Watched the news about New Zealand
> 
> Glad Schumi is having her Florida weather
> Ours has been in good except for rain
> But warm rain is better than cold rain
> 
> Have a great day homies!_


My youngest had an orange cat, Monty!  Very sad news out of NZ. 



macraven said:


> _One more day and pattyw and Joe go South!
> 
> Woot..._


Yay for patty’s!  Safe travels. 

Highs of 50F for us, partly cloudy.  Mr and I are going to see a friend in hospital this morning who’s waiting for triple bypass. She’s a year younger than me. Scary. Then going for lunch (Chinese). 
Been eyeing a Miele vacuum at Costco. But it’s hard to suck up paying for a new vacuum when our Dyson still works and we paid so much for!  But we hate it.  Husband always having to take it apart for plugs or something. I’ll never buy one again!  Only thing I like about it is no bag!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. It’s another exciting day of housecleaning. We might go see Captain Marvel tonight. Right now I have my windows open and am enjoying a nice breeze. Unfortunately its supposed to rain later this afternoon. 

Dh heard back from his possible brother. DH had told him where an when he was born. They guy said that his father was a traveling salesman and part of his territory was in the same part of SC where dh was born.




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I have no desire to do that DNA stuff. I think my DH did, but nothing he did not know already was the result. I know where my parent families are from, and yeah, on my one side, several over the years have come out of the oh, that is how you are related, we never knew. Yep, that side has grown. And it is large to start with. But it is an old family, and all are always welcome with open arms.


 I pretty much know most of my background, but did the Ancestry test out of curiosity. I’d like to do the 23 and Me test to see if the results match. Dh doesn’t know anything about his family history.



Lynne G said:


> Ohh, so cute pie Charade.





Monykalyn said:


> Wow!! Now I really want pie!! That looks really yummy!



Hmm.. there was a quote from Macraven that didn’t make it in and now I can’t copy it. 
Well, thanks for the pie compliments. It was delicious. I still have another piece left for dessert tonight.



Monykalyn said:


> Yeah...that is how we ended up with another daughter and grandson Seriously though-best thing ever that has happened. She is fantastic and fits in so well. Just weird to be instant grandparent (and hard to reign in spoiling him rotten). Hope it works out as well with your DH!!



I have a friend who had sort of a similar thing happen. The big difference is that she knew there was a possible child out there. Her husband fathered a child when he was 18 or 19. He and his girlfriend had a huge breakup and she told him the baby wasn’t his. He requested a paternity test. She responded by disappearing with the baby. 19 years later he was contacted by a girl who said she thought he was her father. They took the tests and he is her father. Unfortunately they don;t live very close to each other, but spend time together whenever they can.

I’m offf to lunch.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

 

 

 
LOL......I burnt my toast today.


Wow Charade......now that’s A true apple Pi pie.



Monykalyn said:


> Do we need a roll call?? Maybe tink can meet us at Strongwater? We will be there 9/18-9/23 and I think @Squirlz is there that week and so is @schumigirl? Epic SANS meet up???



Sounds like a great idea......I will be there in September.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, think there are a few of us there during those September dates........we certainly need a roll call.........I can do it when we get back home if that suits everyone



Sounds like a plan Schumi. Enjoy your meal at Palm this evening. 

Tink......you need a break from the stuff that keeps coming your way....sending lots of  and a extra sprinkle of mummy dust your way.

Monykalyn always love to see the chicken pictures. Cute

Four of us are heading up to Cape Canaveral for the rocket launch this evening. They have postponed a number of the launches that were scheduled in March. This launch was supposed to have been on Wednesday and was moved to this evening.  We do have some patchy cloud cover.  Will be interesting to see what the sky looks like around Canaveral.

The girls and I are going to leave at 3 and meander up US 1 and stop for a meal. Then onto see if we can find a good place to see the launch. 

I have checked Kennedy Space Center and the launch countdown is going.......so it’s a go. Will try to get a picture and share it when I get home. Hope the weather and clouds cooperate.


Safe travels to Pattyw and her hubby.

Lynne, Mac, Sue, Ckmiles, squirlz, and all our Sans family.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Hoping before we leave end of April...anybody recall how long it took?



Our paperwork only took about a week and I believe I got an e-mail sooner with the number.



keishashadow said:


> I have a canister of Clorox wipes in bathrooms & kitchen, buy in bulk from amazon, I feel you. Just always forget to pick up small pkg to take on plane




I order the travel sizes of Clorox wipes and Wet Ones from Amazon, too!



Charade67 said:


> Today he got a message through Ancestry from someone who showed up as a very close DNA match. This guy thinks that he and dh might be half brothers. Apparently his father has a history of cheating on his mother. DH has emailed the guy back. I’m really curious to see what happens.



Sounds interesting, Charade!




Monykalyn said:


> So here is Ellie (aka Diva) who wanted in to take a nap-naturally she goes for the person who likes her the least!




Cute!!!


Robo56 said:


> Safe travels to Pattyw and her hubby.



Thanks!
Thanks for the well wishes on our flight to Orlando tomorrow! So far, it seems like all the flights from Buffalo to Orlando have been going the last two days.  I haven't heard from Southwest about a cancellation.  A co-worker whose flight was cancelled today said she received an e-mail the day prior and she rebooked her flight.  So hopeful about being able to leave tomorrow.  Of course, we're bringing a cold front to Orlando!! The Buffalo curse strikes again! Well- at least we'll be together with family- and Kyle and Erin are driving up for the weekend!!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. It’s another exciting day of housecleaning. We might go see Captain Marvel tonight. Right now I have my windows open and am enjoying a nice breeze. Unfortunately its supposed to rain later this afternoon.
> 
> Dh heard back from his possible brother. DH had told him where an when he was born. They guy said that his father was a traveling salesman and part of his territory was in the same part of SC where dh was born.
> 
> 
> I pretty much know most of my background, but did the Ancestry test out of curiosity. I’d like to do the 23 and Me test to see if the results match. Dh doesn’t know anything about his family history.
> 
> 
> I’m offf to lunch.


Exciting news for DH!  Hope you have a good lunch!  



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> LOL......I burnt my toast today.
> 
> 
> Wow Charade......now that’s A true apple Pi pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea......I will be there in September.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan Schumi. Enjoy your meal at Palm this evening.
> 
> Tink......you need a break from the stuff that keeps coming your way....sending lots of  and a extra sprinkle of mummy dust your way.
> 
> Monykalyn always love to see the chicken pictures. Cute
> 
> Four of us are heading up to Cape Canaveral for the rocket launch this evening. They have postponed a number of the launches that were scheduled in March. This launch was supposed to have been on Wednesday and was moved to this evening.  We do have some patchy cloud cover.  Will be interesting to see what the sky looks like around Canaveral.
> 
> The girls and I are going to leave at 3 and meander up US 1 and stop for a meal. Then onto see if we can find a good place to see the launch.
> 
> I have checked Kennedy Space Center and the launch countdown is going.......so it’s a go. Will try to get a picture and share it when I get home. Hope the weather and clouds cooperate.
> 
> 
> Safe travels to Pattyw and her hubby.
> 
> Lynne, Mac, Sue, Ckmiles, squirlz, and all our Sans family.


That’s exciting!  I’ve always wanted to see a launch while in Florida. I hear you can even see it from beaches in Lauderdale!  I mean to look every time I’m down at the launch schedule but somehow never get around to doing it!



pattyw said:


> Our paperwork only took about a week and I believe I got an e-mail sooner with the number.
> 
> 
> I order the travel sizes of Clorox wipes and Wet Ones from Amazon, too!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks for the well wishes on our flight to Orlando tomorrow! So far, it seems like all the flights from Buffalo to Orlando have been going the last two days.  I haven't heard from Southwest about a cancellation.  A co-worker whose flight was cancelled today said she received an e-mail the day prior and she rebooked her flight.  So hopeful about being able to leave tomorrow.  Of course, we're bringing a cold front to Orlando!! The Buffalo curse strikes again! Well- at least we'll be together with family- and Kyle and Erin are driving up for the weekend!!


I just grab a travel size wipes from drugstore!  Wipe down tray table, seat arms, buttons, over head light and vent...in hotel room I go over all door knobs, locks, dresser drawers, bathroom, remote control light switches etc. 

Good thing your flights weren’t 737 Max!  Flights here are a mess!  Safe travels.


----------



## keishashadow

Had the worst fried fish sandwich today as take out from one of my fav casual restaurants today  how the fillet managed to be both hard and greasy is beyond me. Ew. Will make my own tuna fish Sammie next week

Happy trails patty!  How long this trip?



macraven said:


> _Time for someone to be a leader and list the attendees that will be at the darkside for September
> 
> I thought there were 5 homies going to the darkside that month
> 
> I don’t travel  until September 29
> But believe most of youse will be already gone when I get there
> 
> We need Dave ( Janet’s husband ) to pick the homies up in a big bus so we can all party to morning together _



We come down on whatever the lady sat in sept is. Right now don’t arrive till 5 pm. Hoping swa juggles pricing on earlier NS

Maybe the can borrow something suitable from mobile equipment at the plant lol

Would u believe he prefers me to drive in mco. Says he’s on vacation



schumigirl said:


> Love the picture MonyK.........that is cute!!!
> 
> Yes, think there are a few of us there during those September dates........we certainly need a roll call.........I can do it when we get back home if that suits everyone........will send those coming at that time a pm and we can co ordinate a meet hopefully........we’re there from September 3rd for 29 nights with only a few plans so far for the end of our stay but most of the month we’re not too bad........
> 
> Funny you mention Mr Keisha Mac........we were stood last night waiting for the parade to start and thought we saw him walking towards us........it wasn’t him obviously, but incredibly like him.........tried to get a picture but from the side he was nothing like him funnily enough.......but face forward they were like twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Weather is beautiful so far here..........got a little cooler last night again, but not even remotely cold........it is cooling down over the weekend with some rain forecast, haven’t seen a drop yet. Mid to high 80’s has been gorgeous.......
> 
> We had a peaceful day out in the middle of nowhere yesterday and a very unique place for lunch!!!! Food was excellent but very odd place..........different,  is maybe a better word!!
> 
> Parks today and The Palm tonight.........I’m awake so early but went to bed around 10.30 last night as we were so tired, but had a fabulous sleep in our incredibly comfortable bed......didn’t even make our usual StrongWater nightcap,..........maybe tonight........
> 
> Have a lovely Friday everyone.......



Maybe his Brutha from anutha mutha! haha. Ergo why u don’t opt in on 23 & me data base when U. do the test
Do enjoy all those cold cases getting cracked due to popularity of the tests


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, not good to read your fish sandwich was screwed up
Next time check it before you leave the drive thru window



My cats have their annual check up and shots on Monday 
Heaven help me...
They hate car travel which is only a ten minute drive to the vet from our house

I have to give them a pill which will make them sleepy a few hours before their appointment 
Easier to catch them and stuff them in the carriers when they don’t move fast _

_
Pattyw, hope Orlando weather is good when you are there 
Take a poncho just in case 

Hope all the homies have a great weekend !
_


----------



## Charade67

We all enjoyed Captain Marvel tonight. I loved the interaction between Nick Fury and Goose. The tribute to Stan Lee was very nicely done.

Mac - Hope the vet appointment goes well. I give Caspian gabapentin before he goes to the vet. If I don’t use it then it is a 2 person job to get him in the carrier. He will literally fight us tooth and nail.

Almost midnight. Guess I should go to bed.


----------



## Sue M

One of my cats I could never get in carrier. My daughter has a harness and leash she uses for her cat.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, my Dsis had a cat, the vet gave her drugs to knock him out before they arrived.  A Siamese that bit the vet hard the first two times she took him there.  Her other cat, would drool buckets during the ride to the vet.  She was calmer though.  

6:34, and I was wide awake.  Look over, DH says he has stuff to do, I said eh, thought we were going sleep late.  He said we did.  Sigh.

Yuck, Keisha.  I hate when you do not get what you ordered to pick up.  

So, we did rock and roll for about 20 minutes around 9 last night.  Then quiet.  But that wind, with the thunderstorm was loud.  

Today, jacket back on, and hair tied up.  50, is the high, 25 to 35 mph winds today.  Like a blustery day, as Pooh says.  

 

With that, back to a tea day.  Had bought some syrup and pancake/waffle mix.  Told little one, this morning would be a good time to make pancakes or waffles.  She turned her nose up, and asked what else I was going to make.  Sigh.

Later homies, have a Super Sized Saturday, and sending good thoughts to all the homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 












pattyw said:


> Of course, we're bringing a cold front to Orlando!!



That’s ok we could use a few cooler days. Have a great time with your family in Orlando.


Well we drove  up US 1 yesterday evening and a had a nice meal guess where? Squid Lips. The girls wanted to eat there. Two of them had never been there before.

We got up to Cocoa Beach and A1A leading to the beach parks with the best views of the rocket lift off were jammed.
So I went back to the 520 in Merritt Island over looking the water facing the NASA building.

I brought a cooler and surprised everyone with a chilled glass of my favorite Italian wine. It was so fun just hanging out with friends.

The initial lift off time was 6:58 pm.They got to T-minus 4 and stopped. I had the live feed going on my phone and then they changed it to 7:11, then 7:52 then 8:26. It did finally lift of at 8:26.

I have some pictures from the live feed and from my phone. Will switch over to my phone and load them in.


----------



## Robo56

Live feed pictures





My pics










Looks like a big fireball taking off.


----------



## Robo56

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay for Saturday! busy week
Robo the launches are pretty cool-DH and middle child managed to see one in December. Will have to check and see if any scheduled for late May/early June.
Mac and charade-I am also one if I wake up between 3-5am I am not going back to sleep usually. Makes for a very tiring day.
Keisha-hope the tuna is better than the fish sandwich! I love the tuna from Subway.
Sounds like a fun day for Schumi-know how much they enjoy the Palm! And yes to roll call planner Schumi please and thank you
and APH rates finally came out for June! Have us in Cabana Bay currently, but will likely end up altering the LOS-now DH wants to spend more days in Jacksonville vs Orlando for the cruise. If there is rumors of soft opening of Hagrids creature ride we may have to adjust plans again *sigh. Need to see how long of a drive it is from Jacksonville to Miami.
Lynne-got my coffee in hand, although we have also been going through fair amount of tea-kids usually drink tea.

We have been so windy here I thought my tire on truck was bad as truck was pulling so hard to one side yesterday morning-nope just strong winds. I pull out from our garage so often don't know weather until I step out at work. Hoping for some nicer temps today!

Baby chicks are getting to menace stage-upsetting food dish, constantly getting their water dirty, cheeping whenever they hear someone so they can get out of brooder...Last night they were lined up in  row sacked out with little necks all stretched out. Need to get picture off phone. Tried to intro the babies to the big girls, but neither were interested.

Went out last night to hear friends who were in another band (usually they are a duo that does more country music)-played '00 decade band covers and they were very good. At Irish pub too. They will be good for one of our food comp events to bring in the "younger demographic" as apparently we are old LOL.

Ah yes time for more coffee! Hi to any I missed and have a fab Saturday!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne Mr got up at 7 I think, I just roll over and go back to sleep, lol. Got up at 8:30. Temps rising here. In 50’s today and sunshine. Snow finally melting. Got up to 50’s yesterday too even though morning forecast said 45!

Robo fantastic launch pics. You must have a big lens, looks like you were right next to the rocket!  Sounds like it was a fun evening. 

Monykalyn yikes those winds sound pretty bad. Pushing your truck around like that!  I’d be scared. I’ve been tracking AP rates, for a brief moment RPH had AP rates on regular rooms for my April/May dates, but my SMSM rate was still better.  Nothing for Sept yet. 
Yes!  More chick pics!  Sounds so cute. Do you have a rooster too?  

Cleaning day here. But first a soak in the hot tub!  Mr going to a celebration of life today. Brother-in-law’s coming for dinner, should run up to store to get a few things. 
Last night was ladies game night in the hood!  Many of us know each other from when our kids were in our elementary school. It’s always fun to catch up. I never wanted to be a regular to do the monthly game, but I enjoy being on the spare list!  It’s a dice game called Bunko, played with 3 teams of 4. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday!  Envious of Pattyw and Schumi!


----------



## macraven

_Sue if you are looking for a good discount for September, the smsm is at 35% off if you have a 7 night booking
Or maybe it is a 6 night minimum, I forget....

SMSM has always beat the ap rate for me in September 

I start my rpr stay in September and it continues during my October dates 

Weather is crazy here

Yesterday we had the windows open
Today the heat pump is on

But no rain!
Woot _


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue if you are looking for a good discount for September, the smsm is at 35% off if you have a 7 night booking
> Or maybe it is a 6 night minimum, I forget....
> 
> SMSM has always beat the ap rate for me in September
> 
> I start my rpr stay in September and it continues during my October dates
> 
> Weather is crazy here
> 
> Yesterday we had the windows open
> Today the heat pump is on
> 
> But no rain!
> Woot _


Our RPH SMSM rate remains the best one for April/May @$210/night.  We’ve booked HRH with SMSM pool view for Sept @$248/night.  I saw the SMSM RPH Sept rate, it’s really good. But friend wants to try HRH. And I want to give it another go since last time we stayed was during a tropical storm that rained 24/7 the whole time. So that coloured our stay and didn’t really enjoy it. 

Both our stays are over 7 days. 10 nights and 9 nights. We live too far away to do any less. To much time traveling. 

I have doors open today!


----------



## Squirlz

My SMSM rate for a King Club room at RPR is:

Sep 14      $289.80
Sep 15 - Sep 19      $272.30
Sep 20      $289.80


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> My SMSM rate for a King Club room at RPR is:
> 
> Sep 14      $289.80
> Sep 15 - Sep 19      $272.30
> Sep 20      $289.80


When did you book that?  Really good rate!


----------



## Lynne G

Great rates for Sue and Squirlz.  I got my October rate back in the Spring of last year.  When I tried before that, was not getting the SMSM rate I wanted.  Oddly, thought next October SMSM rate was okay now, so already booked next October.   And now that little one is going to the University, that school already posted its Spring Break.  So, going to see what rates I can get now for then.  I find, generally, the earlier book, can be the best rate.

Well, we did a fashion show for my Dsis, and she agrees dress number 2 is the better pick.  Hehe, she is 13 years older than me, and we both thought what, not a puffy ball gown.  But little one is all about comfort, and well, she likes more hugging, more like column dresses.  And another hehe, Dsis was like, how are you going to walk in those heels, and my, that’s a high slit. Eh, I am used to that, with little one..  Last year, we had to make the skit higher.  Good thing is, with this dress, I think just some hemming.    I am happy this is the last prom.

So, 28 out, and oh that wind yesterday.  And cooler today too, high is 42.  Where are those Spring close to 70 temps?  Come on Spring.  But our plants are knowing Soring is almost here.  Bulbs are up, and some of the trees and bushes are starting to show new growth.  Yeah, but no green or colors yet.  Yep, we get snow showers late Monday night into Tuesday morning.  Will be a messy Tuesday morning commute, I am sure.



And I agree with is guy:


Hehe, and for Keisha,



Have a relaxing Sunday, all.

And Patty should be enjoying that Florida weather.  Hey, even if there is a cool spell in temps, has to be higher than you have at home. Have lots of fun.  Finally, hope Schumi is having lots of fun too.

Time for coffee, Dsis does not do tea.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 







Sue M said:


> Robo fantastic launch pics. You must have a big lens, looks like you were right next to the rocket! Sounds like it was a fun evening.



Those pictures of the rocket up close where taken from the live feed at Kennedy Space Center that was playing during the countdown.

The pictures that are below those are from my cell phone across the water. It was fun to watch.




Lynne G said:


> Well, we did a fashion show for my Dsis, and she agrees dress number 2 is the better pick. Hehe, she is 13 years older than me, and we both thought what, not a puffy ball gown. But little one is all about comfort, and well, she likes more hugging, more like column dresses. And another hehe, Dsis was like, how are you going to walk in those heels, and my, that’s a high slit. Eh, I am used to that, with little one.. Last year, we had to make the skit higher. Good thing is, with this dress, I think just some hemming. I am happy this is the last prom.




Morning Lynne 

Great you and your Sis were able to have the fashion show with your daughter. Always nice to have another experienced set of eyes to help with the fashion choices.



A little cooler start this morning 64, no sun yet.


Sending mummy dust and get well wishes to all who are not feeling well.

 





Have a great Sunday  Schumi, Mac, Keisha, Tink, Lynne, Monykalyn, Ckmiles, Pattyw, Charade, Sue, Bobby68, Squirlz, Tygerlilly and all the rest of our Sans family.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## keishashadow

Knew if I booked WBC Aph rates would come out soon. Thanks for heads up.  At this point we are sleeping in car in oct lol. Keep forgetting to book something for 2 nights we need lol 


macraven said:


> _Keisha, not good to read your fish sandwich was screwed up
> Next time check it before you leave the drive thru window
> 
> 
> 
> My cats have their annual check up and shots on Monday
> Heaven help me...
> They hate car travel which is only a ten minute drive to the vet from our house
> 
> I have to give them a pill which will make them sleepy a few hours before their appointment
> Easier to catch them and stuff them in the carriers when they don’t move fast _
> 
> _
> Pattyw, hope Orlando weather is good when you are there
> Take a poncho just in case
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend !_


Actually, had to walk in to grab, adds salt to wound lol



Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 388763
> 
> View attachment 388761
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures of the rocket up close where taken from the live feed at Kennedy Space Center that was playing during the countdown.
> 
> The pictures that are below those are from my cell phone across the water. It was fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lynne
> 
> Great you and your Sis were able to have the fashion show with your daughter. Always nice to have another experienced set of eyes to help with the fashion choices.
> 
> 
> 
> A little cooler start this morning 64, no sun yet.
> 
> 
> Sending mummy dust and get well wishes to all who are not feeling well.
> 
> View attachment 388764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 388762
> Have a great Sunday  Schumi, Mac, Keisha, Tink, Lynne, Monykalyn, Ckmiles, Pattyw, Charade, Sue, Bobby68, Squirlz, Tygerlilly and all the rest of our Sans family.


Great pics!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Happy trails patty! How long this trip?



Just four days- quick little jaunt!



macraven said:


> My cats have their annual check up and shots on Monday
> Heaven help me...
> They hate car travel which is only a ten minute drive to the vet from our house



Sending well wishes on the vet visit! I understand how hard it is to get kitties in carriers and go on car rides



macraven said:


> Pattyw, hope Orlando weather is good when you are there
> Take a poncho just in case



Yep- not looking good for sunshine the next few days



Robo56 said:


> That’s ok we could use a few cooler days. Have a great time with your family in Orlando.



Thanks!!



Robo56 said:


> Squid Lips.



Sounds interesting!



Monykalyn said:


> Baby chicks are getting to menace stage-upsetting food dish, constantly getting their water dirty, cheeping whenever they hear someone so they can get out of brooder...Last night they were lined up in row sacked out with little necks all stretched out.



AWWW!!!



Sue M said:


> Both our stays are over 7 days. 10 nights and 9 nights



Nice long stays!!



Lynne G said:


> And Patty should be enjoying that Florida weather. Hey, even if there is a cool spell in temps, has to be higher than you have at home. Have lots of fun.



Yes!!! We're here!! Waking up to a little sun- but warm temps!!


Heading off to Trail's End soon for brunch- 15 of us total!! Kyle and Erin are driving up, my niece from NYC came in last night, and we're meeting my niece, nephew, and her 6 kids that live here in Orlando!! Nice family get together!!


 to anyone I missed!!!


Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!


----------



## Squirlz

Sue M said:


> When did you book that?  Really good rate!


Booked on January 29.


----------



## Robo56

Thanks for the reminder Keisha tis St. Patrick’s Day for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey..........

Much cooler today........very strange walking out into cool temps after the heat we’ve had last week.........but I’m still in Orlando........

Sitting in Club Lounge in RPR sipping red wine and chatting to everyone.......trying to decide whether or not to have sushi and then go into IOA for an hour or so, or just relax around the hotels tonight. Have hoodies with us for tonight if we do go out. 

Had a lovely evening last night with @AtTheRoyal .........Holly and Hank were great company.......strange thing is we keep bumping into each other almost every trip......last met them in December when they were here too......so, late night but so much fun! 

Not rushing back to Mardi Gras.........parade is decent but food is disappointing........won’t be rushing to have any more of it.......bought the 15 item food lanyard, doubt we’ll use it all up. 

And decided against the minion breakfast...........so many kids!!!!! Who knew kids loved minions too  

Anyhoo........hope everyone’s good......


----------



## Monykalyn

Tiana and Lola poking out of sons hoodie.  Tiana with the fuzzy cheeks- this breed lays blue eggs and has very puffy cheeks when grown.

Sunny day, but cooler. Tossed roast in crockpot so easy dinner. Oldest came home for spring break for awhile.  Her chicken attacked her shoes this am as usual- diva has to show her displeasure when oldest is away for too long. 

Booked Cabana bay for suite for June for aph rate. DH wants to fly but eek- car rental rates are ridiculous. 

Yay for family and friends for the Florida peeps. 
Lynne sounds like fun with the dress.

Time to peel some spuds to make mashed potatoes with the roast!


----------



## keishashadow

Well, now double booked at both wbc & PBH for last 2 days in June  will sleep on it for a week.

Got my TSA precheck today, 2 days.  Nada for the mr eek

Monyk nothing yet booked for rental car in June.  Lately finding best rates 2 months or so out





schumigirl said:


> Hey..........
> 
> Much cooler today........very strange walking out into cool temps after the heat we’ve had last week.........but I’m still in Orlando........
> 
> Sitting in Club Lounge in RPR sipping red wine and chatting to everyone.......trying to decide whether or not to have sushi and then go into IOA for an hour or so, or just relax around the hotels tonight. Have hoodies with us for tonight if we do go out.
> 
> Had a lovely evening last night with @AtTheRoyal .........Holly and Hank were great company.......strange thing is we keep bumping into each other almost every trip......last met them in December when they were here too......so, late night but so much fun!
> 
> Not rushing back to Mardi Gras.........parade is decent but food is disappointing........won’t be rushing to have any more of it.......bought the 15 item food lanyard, doubt we’ll use it all up.
> 
> And decided against the minion breakfast...........so many kids!!!!! Who knew kids loved minions too
> 
> Anyhoo........hope everyone’s good......



Sounds relaxing!  Almost sprang for club at HRH today but it seems a bit ‘less’ offered there based upon reviews?

What is with all those kids at the parks? Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta was tonight.  Easy for me too, MonyK.  Glad to hear oldest came home, and so funny about Diva chicken.  So cute pictures of the chicks and kid.

Back to routine and little one still wants to travel, just not sure when between end of school and camp work starts.

Yay!  Another live reporting from Schumi.  Glad to hear you had a fun Dismeet, and are enjoying club offerings.  Here is hoping you have much warmer weather before you end your trip.

Busy week, another eye exam follow up and thankfully, hairdo time.  Then thank you weekend from the Zoo is up, so I am hoping another dry weekend coming up.

Ha, weather lady said we have been on a descending temp roller coaster.  65 on Thursday, 77 on Friday, 49 on Saturday and 46 today.  But hopefully an uphill as we start the week?  47 the high tomorrow.  And Spring will be here before ya know it.



Hope this Sunday night finds life is good for all homies.

Time to find something good on the boob tube.  Later homies.  And warning, going to sleep tonight will mean tomorrow is Monday.  Sigh.


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> Booked on January 29.


We didn’t make our reservations till 3/7 so guess prices went up!  But I’m watching. May go down again, I can live with price I got.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Great rates for Sue and Squirlz.  I got my October rate back in the Spring of last year.  When I tried before that, was not getting the SMSM rate I wanted.  Oddly, thought next October SMSM rate was okay now, so already booked next October.   And now that little one is going to the University, that school already posted its Spring Break.  So, going to see what rates I can get now for then.  I find, generally, the earlier book, can be the best rate.
> 
> Well, we did a fashion show for my Dsis, and she agrees dress number 2 is the better pick.  Hehe, she is 13 years older than me, and we both thought what, not a puffy ball gown.  But little one is all about comfort, and well, she likes more hugging, more like column dresses.  And another hehe, Dsis was like, how are you going to walk in those heels, and my, that’s a high slit. Eh, I am used to that, with little one..  Last year, we had to make the skit higher.  Good thing is, with this dress, I think just some hemming.    I am happy this is the last prom.
> .


I’m beginning to realize that about booking Universal resorts. We booked upcoming trip months ago. Just this month we decided on Sept trip. But resorts are all over the place. RPH was only $203 for standard room, lower than our April rate of $210. But HRH is higher, however it’s pool view. I’m ok with the rate, but if I could get @Squirlz rate I’d be really happy!

You have more than 1 prom?  Yikes. The senior year in H.S. They have a Senior sail, which is a dinner cruise, and a prom before grad. The school in general has several dances, but not proms. I think it’s more low key in Canada maybe ?


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Just four days- quick little jaunt!
> 
> 
> Nice long stays!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! We're here!! Waking up to a little sun- but warm temps!!
> 
> 
> Heading off to Trail's End soon for brunch- 15 of us total!! Kyle and Erin are driving up, my niece from NYC came in last night, and we're meeting my niece, nephew, and her 6 kids that live here in Orlando!! Nice family get together!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!


Yup, too far away for quick stays!  We love Trails End!  Both the brunch and dinners!  Last Aug we stayed at WL so we did 2 meals at Trails End. I also enjoy walking to the horse barn while we’re there.  One time a CM saw us looking in the stalls and offered to bring one of the Percherons out.  



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 388858 View attachment 388859
> Tiana and Lola poking out of sons hoodie.  Tiana with the fuzzy cheeks- this breed lays blue eggs and has very puffy cheeks when grown.
> 
> Sunny day, but cooler. Tossed roast in crockpot so easy dinner. Oldest came home for spring break for awhile.  Her chicken attacked her shoes this am as usual- diva has to show her displeasure when oldest is away for too long.
> 
> Booked Cabana bay for suite for June for aph rate. DH wants to fly but eek- car rental rates are ridiculous.
> 
> Yay for family and friends for the Florida peeps.
> Lynne sounds like fun with the dress.
> 
> Time to peel some spuds to make mashed potatoes with the roast!


Love the chick pics!  So cute.  Keep watching car rates. They go up and down like a yo-yo. I’ve had best luck with Alamo or Budget and booking thru Costco web site. 



keishashadow said:


> Well, now double booked at both wbc & PBH for last 2 days in June  will sleep on it for a week.
> 
> Got my TSA precheck today, 2 days.  Nada for the mr eek
> 
> Monyk nothing yet booked for rental car in June.  Lately finding best rates 2 months or so out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds relaxing!  Almost sprang for club at HRH today but it seems a bit ‘less’ offered there based upon reviews?
> 
> What is with all those kids at the parks? Lol


I keep thinking I should do the TSA pre check. Called Nexus in Canada. Good for both countries. 
I noticed HRH CL doesn’t look as good too, reading the offerings, and comparing it to RPH. 

Had lovely brunch today with x workmates. We all worked together for an ophthalmology group. It’s been 34 yrs since we worked together but we’ve all remained good friends ever since!  

Off to make burgers for dinner. Mr is going to bbq!


----------



## macraven

_Rewatching last weeks walking dead
New episode in half an hour _


----------



## Squirlz

Sue M said:


> We didn’t make our reservations till 3/7 so guess prices went up!  But I’m watching. May go down again, I can live with price I got.


I book as soon as we decide when to go again.  The day before Christmas last year, 3 days after we got back, I booked for next December and got:

Dec 1 - Dec 5  $252.85
Dec 6 - Dec 7  $269.10
Dec 8 - Dec 12  $252.85

RPR Club Level King

For our September trip we were talking about what to do for my Birthday.  We like to travel for birthdays but ours are 3 weeks apart.  Too much time for one trip but too close for two fly-away trips.  We have Key West booked for Molly's birthday in October this year.  We went there last September for mine because it was a milestone.

So anyway I looked at September crowds and rates and they looked favorable and we have APs and a $175 credit from Allegiant Air so we booked a short (for us) 7 night trip to Universal.  So if you're still following the takeaway is book as soon as you can.  You really can't go wrong.


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome Squirlz.  Always good when travel funds and rates match up.  

Well, SW opened their flights until November 2.  Not sure when, but finished my last day of September to second Friday in October, booking my fights about 20 minutes or so.  Ack, did not know such a flight could leave so early.  5:40 am flight, going.  It was either that, or 7:30pm at night.  Um, no, wasted day.  But, on the coming back, direct flights were almost the same, so leaving 8:30pm.  That way, almost another full day in the parks, and since it's a Friday, can sleep in for the long week-end, as I usually stay over Columbus Day week-end, but the way the calendar was this year, made sense to go before it, and come home to enjoy the 3 day week-end.

Now that the airfare is done, the hotels were booked months ago now, now have to check rental car rates. If not for my liking, will check Mac's limo service guy's aavailability.  I may just do that, rather than rent.

With that, back to routine.  It's a Monday, and yes car, it could be icy out.  36 degree start.  But what do I see?  A nice light red horizon.  Ah, cool, but dry enough day, before the snow showers arriving tonight.  






 well, make that tea, and that would be me.  LOL

 But hey all the homies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Later, tea is ready, and older one agrees, the lemon Tastykake cupcakes are just the right amount of sweet.  One less for him to eat, found it in my bag I take to work.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne if car rental too high, I can help direct you to Tony


Ok one cat took the gabepentin, other did not
Not trying again 
Will have Mr Mac put the kitties in the carrier 
_


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello and good morning to everyone. I’ll try to post later if I have a slow day at work.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday!! Early start today- went to Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios. Went on the new Toy Story rides!!! So fun!




 

 

By the time we left Toy Story Land at 9:10 am this was the back of the Slinky Dog line. Ended at One Mans Dream!! Yikes!!


----------



## Charade67

I’m heading for Toy Story as soon as we get to the park. 

I love your Mickey shirts.


----------



## pattyw

Here’s some pictures as we entered the park at 7:30!


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’m heading for Toy Story as soon as we get to the park.
> 
> I love your Mickey shirts.



Thanks!! As we were coming in at 7:30, the rope drop line was starting! 

The rides were so fun!! Slinky Dog has some zip to it!!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Here’s some pictures as we entered the park at 7:30!



Wow! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Disney park so empty. I would love to be there right now.


----------



## Lynne G

So enjoying seeing your pictures, Patty.  Yep, I'd do early, just to not get into the crowds, and wow, the end of that line as you left.  

Sunny, and cool, so lunch time walk is a go.  Oh yes, I do have my sunglasses.

And me too, Charade, I'd like to be there.


----------



## Charade67

I’m bored. So far not much to do today. I’m looking at the Disney website to see what I want to do when I get there. 

Nothing really interesting happened over the weekend except we chose our deck color. Now we just need to find a good time for them to come do the staining. 

I’m now just waiting for my lunch break. Chick-fil-A has a new frosted lime drink that I want to try.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Rewatching last weeks walking dead
> New episode in half an hour _


Another good episode. Watched Talking Dead and they had a clip for next week 



Lynne G said:


> That's awesome Squirlz.  Always good when travel funds and rates match up.
> 
> Well, SW opened their flights until November 2.  Not sure when, but finished my last day of September to second Friday in October, booking my fights about 20 minutes or so.  Ack, did not know such a flight could leave so early.  5:40 am flight, going.  It was either that, or 7:30pm at night.  Um, no, wasted day.  But, on the coming back, direct flights were almost the same, so leaving 8:30pm.  That way, almost another full day in the parks, and since it's a Friday, can sleep in for the long week-end, as I usually stay over Columbus Day week-end, but the way the calendar was this year, made sense to go before it, and come home to enjoy the 3 day week-end.
> 
> Now that the airfare is done, the hotels were booked months ago now, now have to check rental car rates. If not for my liking, will check Mac's limo service guy's aavailability.  I may just do that, rather than rent.
> 
> With that, back to routine.  It's a Monday, and yes car, it could be icy out.  36 degree start.  But what do I see?  A nice light red horizon.  Ah, cool, but dry enough day, before the snow showers arriving tonight.


Congrats on booking flights!  I have to book my DL August flights and my Sept Universal flights. 



Charade67 said:


> Quick hello and good morning to everyone. I’ll try to post later if I have a slow day at work.






pattyw said:


> Happy Monday!! Early start today- went to Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios. Went on the new Toy Story rides!!! So fun!


Great pics!  We have managed to book FP for Slinky, and also rope drop cause we want to ride twice!  Also love Buzz. Aliens was a big disappointment. We thought it would be the same as Mater in DCA, but they took the zip out of Aliens. It was once and done for us on that one.  Fun that you get a pretty good view of Galaxy Edge from Slinky!  



Charade67 said:


> I’m bored. So far not much to do today. I’m looking at the Disney website to see what I want to do when I get there.
> 
> Nothing really interesting happened over the weekend except we chose our deck color. Now we just need to find a good time for them to come do the staining.
> 
> I’m now just waiting for my lunch break. Chick-fil-A has a new frosted lime drink that I want to try.


I love Chick-fil-A!  And their lemonade. Waffle fries..... lol. The lime drink sounds good. There’s a Chick-fil-A that opened about a mile from our hotel we always go to since it opened a year or 2 ago in Deerfield Beach. We always passed by them in Florida for years, and always thought it was like a KFC so we never went in, until 3 yrs ago when someone told me how good they are. 

Going to get up to 64 today!  Can’t believe it. Went straight from winter & snow to almost summer.  No transition. Still remnants of snow on our lawn but melting fast!
Going to Costco today to get new vacuum and get rid of the hated Dyson. Daughter will take it.  This afternoon doctor appt for cortisone injection in hip for my bursitis eek. He does put freezing in first. But yikes!


----------



## Lynne G

Guess I will have to go to Chick to see if that lime drink is here.  Says rolled out nationally today.  I too like their chicken, fries are okay, and yes, like their regular lemonade as well.

Still sunny, with some fluffy clouds trying to cover the sun.  Now saying most of the wet stuff is to be South of us.  Um, I'll wait to see what the late night weather person says.  Either that, or will look out the window as DH leaves tomorrow morning.  Will have an umbrella in the car, just in case.

Good for you, Sue, to see 64 today.  We're still hanging in the 40's now.  Saying 50's and breezy for the week-end.  Hope you get the flights you want for the 2 trips you are doing.  Yay, for getting that FP.   And hope your hip feels better with the shot. My DM had that in her shoulder, and the shot, ooh, was one of the biggest needles I have seen.  It made her feel much better.  So giving you mummy dust, that hip is good after the shot.  And finally a wahoo, mouse and Harry visits over 2 months.  Still sorry to miss ya, but end of September into October is usually my time.  See, end of Fiscal Year is the end of September.  So, not much doing until new money loaded, and that takes at least a week.  Plus, the holiday is usually within the first 2 weeks of October.

And hey, does it make sense to buy the buy one get one free HHN ticket?  Thinking only one night, but have yet to see the AP rate for one night.  Cheaper to just buy the BOGO before June 5?

I need more tea.


----------



## pattyw

Busy day at the Studios. Here’s some wait times:

 

I don’t think the Star Tours time is legible? It’s 55 minutes.

Off to Mama Melrose for lunch!! Yum- pasta!!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad we went to St Augustine today.........we had beautiful sunshine all day and just got back where the valet guy told us it’s been cloudy all day.....funny to see them all in jackets with the low temps! 

St Augustine was beautiful.........breezy, but beautiful.........wish I hadn’t worn a dress ........lol........

Back to cloud and dull skies here........and cool!!!!

Hope everyone’s good..........


----------



## Charade67

Well, my day just got more interesting. We were driving home from school and B noticed a crack in my windshield. I don’t know how or when it got there.  It’s already too big for repair, so I get a new windshield on Wednesday.  

Can’t believe it is 10 degrees warmer for Sue than it is here. At least it’s sunny and dry today. 

I lived in FL for 6 years and never made it to St. Augustine. Maybe some day.  

Gotta get B to ballet now and then go to supper.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone....I left the land of the living for awhile again now I am back, hopefully for awhile

Everyone got really sick the end of last week and both teens and Brian were home sick. I had a couple of busy days. I was the only one who didn't get sick. This weekend I was able to find some time to bring Liv prom dress shopping and see Captain Marvel. We all enjoyed Captain Marvel and so glad we saw it. The only problem I forgot about sharing straws and now Brian has shard his lovely cold with me. I can feel it starting to emerge. I am going to beef up Vitamin C and Zinc and hope it helps.

Liv found a prom dress in two hours and only  two stores . We started out at a dress shop and whoa way to expensive. We took a ride to a nice consignment shop I know and there were only 3 dresses in her size but the last one she tried on was perfect. Everyone loved it especially her. It needs a few alterations and a cleaning but otherwise good to go. She only spent $40.00 on it. We are going to look for shoes this week. She has a few hair styles to show the hair dresser. It is so nice to see her getting a bit excited for it.

Liv's roller coaster project is about 3/4 done and the group is happy with it so far. Thank goodness Brian helped them with some tough areas. 

Liv has decided that she is going to start with an on-line program through a college in Florida. This college has two and four year programs but more two year. The good thing is she is guaranteed into UCF attending this school. She should transfer in with at least a semester of classes to cut some time back. The hope is she will be ready by fall 2020 to start UCF. We think it is a good choice for her. She is having some tough times right now and needs a break from a physical school. She will be able to still work at Target. Now we just have to wait for financial aid and scholarships.

I went to the chiropractor again today and it is continuing to help. I still have good and bad days but more good. It was cold this morning but is warming up. I hope it continues

I am cat sitting for a friend for two weeks. I go there twice a day it is about 5 minutes from my house. It is a nice little job and I love her cats.

Schumi I am so glad you have had nice weather and having a great time. Sorry for the bit of a cool spell but hope it warms up again.

Monykalyn I love the pics with your son and the chicks. How precious He looks like he is enjoying himself.

Robo Glad you had a great time and great pics of the launch. Your favorite wine and some friends what a great way to enjoy yourself

Charade Wow you are brave going on a bus for 12 hours with teens. I don't think I could do it. Our band is going in April too and they drive 18 hours straight through. I hope you have a great time and survive the bus ride.

Sue Oh a soak in a hot tub sounds great We love hot tubs and plan on putting one in our next house. We do have a really nice and clean hot tub place about an hour from us we go to a couple of times a year. I always make sure our resorts/hotels have a hot tub. I hope you enjoyed it!

Mac I hope the kitty vet appointments went well . I have a one like that and as soon as she gets in the box she pees.. I hope you enjoyed walking dead Sunday. I was able  to catch up and watched it I am very pleased with the season. Charlie got a rattlesnake burrito at Taco Bell on Sunday. I hope you are feeling better with your foot

Patty I love the pic with your mom and Joe. Wow it was slow when you first got to the park. I am glad you enjoyed it. I would like to see Toy Story not so sure on the teens. I think they will say it is two child like. I hope you have a great trip visiting with your family and get some nice weather before you leave.

Keishashadow Great idea to book the two places. I have heard great things about WBC. I do the same thing then sleep on it for awhile. I hope the car rental price works out good for you. 

Lynne glad you got your air fare booked. I use Tony Hinds all the time to and love it. He is great and so worth the price. I hope you stay dry for your event at the zoo this weekend. I know I will be hoping  for good weather when our local amusement  park opens next month. I hope your tea was good. 

Tink1957 Sorry about your car. I know how frustrating it could be to have to wait on other people or businesses to get what you need. I hope the car is fixed and less stress means a better night sleep

Buckeev Welcome back hope you had a great time!

Well I am off to get dinner before the family heads to band practice. I hope everyone is having a great day and night!

to anybody I missed today!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Oh yes, I do have my sunglasses.



Nice for sun- been a cloudy, cool one here in Orlando!



Charade67 said:


> I’m looking at the Disney website to see what I want to do when I get there.



Great idea to plan ahead! Getting close now!!



Sue M said:


> This afternoon doctor appt for cortisone injection in hip for my bursitis eek. He does put freezing in first. But yikes!



Ouch! But the cortisone will help! Had one in my shoulder last year for bursitis.  Worked magic almost immediately- and has been perfect since!



schumigirl said:


> St Augustine was beautiful.......



So glad- yep dreary day here in Orlando! But no rain- so we're still having fun!



bobbie68 said:


> Everyone got really sick the end of last week and both teens and Brian were home sick. I had a couple of busy days. I was the only one who didn't get sick.



So sorry to hear about sick family! Hope you're all on the mend!! I think the teens would love Toy Story Land!! Troy and my niece had a blast!!

Here they are on Slinky Dog- Troy and my niece, Michelle
 

Joe and Michelle on Alien Saucers:

 



Came back to our villa to nap- heading over to EPCOT this evening.  Dinner at Teppan Edo!!

Hope everyone has a great evening!!


----------



## keishashadow

Looong day, feels like it should be tuesday already.

Wound up hotwiring the anaheim Great Wolf for August trip, all in with resort fees under $1K for 5 nights over pricey Labor Day.  The cheapest DLH was nearly $4k...momma didn’t raise no fool.  3 miles away but free shuttle & i’m On a first name basis with uber lol

Lynne - rates quite high again out of the gate back home on SWA for us.  At this point i’m Walking lol.  Thinking i may just wait out SWA.  I’m seeing rates for my July dates on spirit out of LBE where parking is free under $200 RT plus another $50 for 2 bags.  Temped to cancel SWA as we have quite the late arrival into MCO, most of it booked on points anyway.

SueM - how’d ur shot go today?  Mine turned into a marathon spent Hours at podiatrist.  3rd of 4 shots for my tarsal tunnel/PF.  She decided to go off schedule and toss in lidocaine too.  Took hours for my insurance to figure that out.  I went out to shop for groceries and came back.  She always numbs it first with spray, then the shots.  There are portions of my foot that are totally numb ala novacaine in mouth...quite strange but feels better than usual.  Dr is going thru all the accepted therapies before pulling out the big guns as she put it.  



pattyw said:


> Just four days- quick little jaunt!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending well wishes on the vet visit! I understand how hard it is to get kitties in carriers and go on car rides
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- not looking good for sunshine the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice long stays!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! We're here!! Waking up to a little sun- but warm temps!!
> 
> 
> Heading off to Trail's End soon for brunch- 15 of us total!! Kyle and Erin are driving up, my niece from NYC came in last night, and we're meeting my niece, nephew, and her 6 kids that live here in Orlando!! Nice family get together!!
> 
> 
> to anyone I missed!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday!!



Hi patty’s mom, what a cutie she is!  Love Trail’s end, same chicken (best in ‘da world of disney IMO) as hoop de doo and ‘cheap’ again in ‘da world of disney pricing.  My kids booked easter brunch there this year.



Sue M said:


> Yup, too far away for quick stays!  We love Trails End!  Both the brunch and dinners!  Last Aug we stayed at WL so we did 2 meals at Trails End. I also enjoy walking to the horse barn while we’re there.  One time a CM saw us looking in the stalls and offered to bring one of the Percherons out.
> 
> 
> Love the chick pics!  So cute.  Keep watching car rates. They go up and down like a yo-yo. I’ve had best luck with Alamo or Budget and booking thru Costco web site.
> 
> 
> I keep thinking I should do the TSA pre check. Called Nexus in Canada. Good for both countries.
> I noticed HRH CL doesn’t look as good too, reading the offerings, and comparing it to RPH.
> 
> Had lovely brunch today with x workmates. We all worked together for an ophthalmology group. It’s been 34 yrs since we worked together but we’ve all remained good friends ever since!
> 
> Off to make burgers for dinner. Mr is going to bbq!



Do you remember what was good on the regular TE brunch?



macraven said:


> _Rewatching last weeks walking dead
> New episode in half an hour _



Apologies to Sue but I thought it one of the worst episodes, either I lost satellite or it was both edited and directly poorly.  If you are going to all Star Wars Order 66 on kids, go for it, kwim?  There’s always next week...have thought it’s been stellar up to this point of season.



pattyw said:


> Happy Monday!! Early start today- went to Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios. Went on the new Toy Story rides!!! So fun!
> 
> View attachment 388968
> 
> 
> View attachment 388971
> 
> View attachment 388973
> 
> By the time we left Toy Story Land at 9:10 am this was the back of the Slinky Dog line. Ended at One Mans Dream!! Yikes!!
> View attachment 388974



Holy heck, Revenge of (spring break) Strikes Back



Charade67 said:


> I’m bored. So far not much to do today. I’m looking at the Disney website to see what I want to do when I get there.
> 
> Nothing really interesting happened over the weekend except we chose our deck color. Now we just need to find a good time for them to come do the staining.
> 
> I’m now just waiting for my lunch break. Chick-fil-A has a new frosted lime drink that I want to try.





pattyw said:


> Busy day at the Studios. Here’s some wait times:
> 
> View attachment 389029 View attachment 389030
> 
> I don’t think the Star Tours time is legible? It’s 55 minutes.
> 
> Off to Mama Melrose for lunch!! Yum- pasta!!





schumigirl said:


> Glad we went to St Augustine today.........we had beautiful sunshine all day and just got back where the valet guy told us it’s been cloudy all day.....funny to see them all in jackets with the low temps!
> 
> St Augustine was beautiful.........breezy, but beautiful.........wish I hadn’t worn a dress ........lol........
> 
> Back to cloud and dull skies here........and cool!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone’s good..........



You’ve got to do one of those ghost tours, so I can live vicariously lol



Charade67 said:


> Well, my day just got more interesting. We were driving home from school and B noticed a crack in my windshield. I don’t know how or when it got there.  It’s already too big for repair, so I get a new windshield on Wednesday.
> 
> Can’t believe it is 10 degrees warmer for Sue than it is here. At least it’s sunny and dry today.
> 
> I lived in FL for 6 years and never made it to St. Augustine. Maybe some day.
> 
> Gotta get B to ballet now and then go to supper.



Sooo, what color for the deck?

Oh geez that stinks on windshield, you get hit with a deductible?



bobbie68 said:


> everyone....I left the land of the living for awhile again now I am back, hopefully for awhile
> 
> Everyone got really sick the end of last week and both teens and Brian were home sick. I had a couple of busy days. I was the only one who didn't get sick. This weekend I was able to find some time to bring Liv prom dress shopping and see Captain Marvel. We all enjoyed Captain Marvel and so glad we saw it. The only problem I forgot about sharing straws and now Brian has shard his lovely cold with me. I can feel it starting to emerge. I am going to beef up Vitamin C and Zinc and hope it helps.
> 
> Liv found a prom dress in two hours and only  two stores . We started out at a dress shop and whoa way to expensive. We took a ride to a nice consignment shop I know and there were only 3 dresses in her size but the last one she tried on was perfect. Everyone loved it especially her. It needs a few alterations and a cleaning but otherwise good to go. She only spent $40.00 on it. We are going to look for shoes this week. She has a few hair styles to show the hair dresser. It is so nice to see her getting a bit excited for it.
> 
> Liv's roller coaster project is about 3/4 done and the group is happy with it so far. Thank goodness Brian helped them with some tough areas.
> 
> Liv has decided that she is going to start with an on-line program through a college in Florida. This college has two and four year programs but more two year. The good thing is she is guaranteed into UCF attending this school. She should transfer in with at least a semester of classes to cut some time back. The hope is she will be ready by fall 2020 to start UCF. We think it is a good choice for her. She is having some tough times right now and needs a break from a physical school. She will be able to still work at Target. Now we just have to wait for financial aid and scholarships.
> 
> I went to the chiropractor again today and it is continuing to help. I still have good and bad days but more good. It was cold this morning but is warming up. I hope it continues
> 
> I am cat sitting for a friend for two weeks. I go there twice a day it is about 5 minutes from my house. It is a nice little job and I love her cats.
> 
> Schumi I am so glad you have had nice weather and having a great time. Sorry for the bit of a cool spell but hope it warms up again.
> 
> Monykalyn I love the pics with your son and the chicks. How precious He looks like he is enjoying himself.
> 
> Robo Glad you had a great time and great pics of the launch. Your favorite wine and some friends what a great way to enjoy yourself
> 
> Charade Wow you are brave going on a bus for 12 hours with teens. I don't think I could do it. Our band is going in April too and they drive 18 hours straight through. I hope you have a great time and survive the bus ride.
> 
> Sue Oh a soak in a hot tub sounds great We love hot tubs and plan on putting one in our next house. We do have a really nice and clean hot tub place about an hour from us we go to a couple of times a year. I always make sure our resorts/hotels have a hot tub. I hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> Mac I hope the kitty vet appointments went well . I have a one like that and as soon as she gets in the box she pees.. I hope you enjoyed walking dead Sunday. I was able  to catch up and watched it I am very pleased with the season. Charlie got a rattlesnake burrito at Taco Bell on Sunday. I hope you are feeling better with your foot
> 
> Patty I love the pic with your mom and Joe. Wow it was slow when you first got to the park. I am glad you enjoyed it. I would like to see Toy Story not so sure on the teens. I think they will say it is two child like. I hope you have a great trip visiting with your family and get some nice weather before you leave.
> 
> Keishashadow Great idea to book the two places. I have heard great things about WBC. I do the same thing then sleep on it for awhile. I hope the car rental price works out good for you.
> 
> Lynne glad you got your air fare booked. I use Tony Hinds all the time to and love it. He is great and so worth the price. I hope you stay dry for your event at the zoo this weekend. I know I will be hoping  for good weather when our local amusement  park opens next month. I hope your tea was good.
> 
> Tink1957 Sorry about your car. I know how frustrating it could be to have to wait on other people or businesses to get what you need. I hope the car is fixed and less stress means a better night sleep
> 
> Buckeev Welcome back hope you had a great time!
> 
> Well I am off to get dinner before the family heads to band practice. I hope everyone is having a great day and night!
> 
> to anybody I missed today!



Could never decide if it was a good thing to have all down sick at the same time or not, but sure is a lot of work.

If i go with WBC will post some pics, somewhere



pattyw said:


> Nice for sun- been a cloudy, cool one here in Orlando!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea to plan ahead! Getting close now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! But the cortisone will help! Had one in my shoulder last year for bursitis.  Worked magic almost immediately- and has been perfect since!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad- yep dreary day here in Orlando! But no rain- so we're still having fun!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about sick family! Hope you're all on the mend!! I think the teens would love Toy Story Land!! Troy and my niece had a blast!!
> 
> Here they are on Slinky Dog- Troy and my niece, Michelle
> View attachment 389075
> 
> Joe and Michelle on Alien Saucers:
> 
> View attachment 389076
> 
> 
> 
> Came back to our villa to nap- heading over to EPCOT this evening.  Dinner at Teppan Edo!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great evening!!



TE was a miss for us last visit, usually really liked it. Mini review please


----------



## Charade67

bobbie68 said:


> Charade Wow you are brave going on a bus for 12 hours with teens. I don't think I could do it. Our band is going in April too and they drive 18 hours straight through. I hope you have a great time and survive the bus ride.



I’m not sure if I’m brave or insane. If I don’t take the bus then I would have to drive myself and I certainly don’t want to do that. I suppose I could fly, but that would get really expensive. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv found a prom dress in two hours and only two stores . We started out at a dress shop and whoa way to expensive. We took a ride to a nice consignment shop I know and there were only 3 dresses in her size but the last one she tried on was perfect. Everyone loved it especially her. It needs a few alterations and a cleaning but otherwise good to go. She only spent $40.00 on it. We are going to look for shoes this week. She has a few hair styles to show the hair dresser. It is so nice to see her getting a bit excited for it.


 Wow, what a great deal on the dress. I ordered B’s dress and it still hasn’t arrived. She’s getting really anxious about it.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Sooo, what color for the deck?
> 
> Oh geez that stinks on windshield, you get hit with a deductible?



The color is called Cape Cod Red. https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ho...rs/paint-colors-by-family/SW3020-cape-cod-red

I have a $250 deductible. I supposed it could be worse.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Wound up hotwiring the anaheim Great Wolf for August trip, all in with resort fees under $1K for 5 nights over pricey Labor Day. The cheapest DLH was nearly $4k...momma didn’t raise no fool. 3 miles away but free shuttle & i’m On a first name basis with uber lol



Good job on that rate!!



keishashadow said:


> Hi patty’s mom, what a cutie she is! Love Trail’s end, same chicken (best in ‘da world of disney IMO) as hoop de doo and ‘cheap’ again in ‘da world of disney pricing. My kids booked easter brunch there this year.



Yes- Mom's a gem!! 86 and doing pretty good!! We were at  the park this morning by 7:30 am and we left EPCOT at 11 pm. We all took a break and had a nap this afternoon, but still was a very long day! 

 Easter Brunch at Trail's End- wonderful!! 



keishashadow said:


> Do you remember what was good on the regular TE brunch?



They had a wonderful selection!! The breakfast potatoes, bread pudding, pulled pork with poached eggs, pasta with spinach, tomatoes and alfredo sauce- all yummy!! Biscuits w/ gravy, fried chicken.... Lemon raspberry trifle-yum!! Our whole gang of 15 were all happy with the food choices!! 



keishashadow said:


> TE was a miss for us last visit, usually really liked it. Mini review please



We had a great dinner at Teppan Edo!! Had an 8:50 ADR and didn't finish until 10:30- weren't rushed at all!! Joe had filet mignon, I had scallops, my niece Michelle had tofu. Troy and my mom had noodles with veggies. Our chef was very fun!! His knife juggling was spectacular- and only inches away from me!  For dessert Joe and I split the mango mousse cake- oh my so good!! Wished I had my own piece!

 
 


 

 




Charade67 said:


> I’m not sure if I’m brave or insane.



 It'll be a fun time!!


----------



## pattyw

We were one of the last people to leave EPCOT tonight. It was so peaceful walking alone with all the music playing! Here's a few pics of park close to complement the park open pics at DHS from this morning:

      

Time for some wine and bed! Had a great day!!

Tomorrow, breakfast at Boma and the afternoon with my niece Heather and her family!


----------



## Sue M

Thanks everyone for the pep talks about the injection!  I’m feeling kinda under the weather today. Woke up with sinus pain, vague throat irritation and headache. So I head off to my doctor. Check in and wait to be called. Girl called me and asks, do I have the injection with me. Eek!  I totally forgot to pick it up at the pharmacy. Luckily my pharmacy is next door, and I asked him a few days ago to have it ready for me today. With some vaccines we have to go pick it up at pharmacy and bring it to the doctor for injection. Guess the doctor can’t carry every injection there is and keep in stock. So went to pick up and came back to doctor.  Brain not firing on all cylinders today!  He gives it with lidocaine so it was less painful than I expected. I read up on it, and they say after freezing wears off it may still take a few days to work. My doctor said usually he has to do a second one in a couple of weeks. 

Lynne, yes crazy weather. Still bits of snow on the ground but temps are warming up. Hope yours warms up too!
Got air for our April/May done. Used my Alaska companion fare for daughter. One trip down, 2 to go! Lol. At least hotels are all booked for the 3 trips. It is too bad we won’t have a chance to meet up. But some peeps are staying till end of Sept I think?  No HHN nights for me, lol. 

PattyW, those wait times are crazy!  I hope you’re able to get FPs. Just wait till Galaxies Edge opens, yikes. I think I’m crazy for going to DL after it opens. It will be a couple of months but crowds will be nuts all year I think. But only time oldest can go. 
Great pics!  Love Boma and Teppan Edo. Have a Zebra Dome for me!  

Schumi you mean you didn’t have your hem weighted down like The Queen?  Lol. I’ve always wanted to go to St. Augustine. How long did it take from Orlando?

Charade, sorry about windshield crack. I got one once from a truck in front of me and tire kicked back a pebble that hit my windshield. It didn’t crack yet, but the ding was right in my field of vision. 
Supposed to get even warmer here tomorrow. 

Bobbie yes the hot tub felt good, esp now that I’m also feeing like a cold is coming. Hope we’re both feeling better soon. 

Keishashadow at Trails End Breakfast I liked the BACON, lol, sausage, eggs benny, grits, breakfast potato, Mickey waffles, I think there was pulled pork, and French toast pudding. One time there was brisket, may have been on the weekend. I think they have their usual staples, but other thinks may be rotated in and out. 

I liked the Dead episode. I liked getting the back story on Michone and Daryl. And what happened that made them how they were after time jump. More reclusive and breaking off from the other communities. There was a lot of jumping back and forth from past to present. But I like that kind of stuff!

It’s almost 1:00 am here. Going to try for some sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay alerts!  Ohh, so sorry to hear Bobbie, and family was sick.  Sending mummy dust you recover quick.  Great score on the dress.  Resale here is not good with evening wear, or the prices, well, might just find bit more expensive on a great sale.  Little one's dress was marked down by half, then I had a 30 percent coupon I could use.  Was within the budget I had put.  Shoes she had bought from Norstrom Rack, on clearance, during their clear the rack sale.  So, marked down, then 25 percent more.  I know she can wear them again.  Dress is very dark blue, and shoes are black with those fancy crystals.  I'm going to see if my SIL thinks a bit of hemming needed.  Otherwise, dress fits her perfect.  I think we are done shopping?  

Sick bay alert!  Oh Sue, hoping you feel much better, both in sinuses/head/throat, and your knee.  Great you have the first of your airfare done.  Nice you could use that companion fare.  And yep, crazy weather.  32 degree commute.  Oooh, I could see my breath.  Well, at least no snow to be seen, as news at 4:30 am today, said only seeing wet South of the City, and I'm NE of it.  The sky is a reddish color, so maybe even some sun today.  And tonight, what?  Mid March, and 20 degrees is the low.  Brrrr.  

Charade, that desk color sounds nice.  Hope it turns out nice, and lasts for years.  Ack, about your windshield.  I have a nice chunk taken in the very bottom, middle on my old car, when on the highway, I thought someone shot at me.  I am guessing it was a rock from the truck in front of me.  Thankfully, that was many years ago, and the windshield still does not have to be replaced.  I had to replace a side door one, long ago, but to this day, we have services that come to you. Eh, I would not drive myself either.  Yep, earphones and some lovely music and/or video will help.  Yeah, I hear ya, Spring break airfare from here is high, like even higher than I had during the winter holidays.  Still looking at mid June.  Pricey.

Keisha, great score for the hotel, and I am sure the kids will like the inside of the hotel too, besides going to the park.  3 miles is not that far.  Eek, for that number to stay onsite.  Sometimes Hotwire is good.  I haven't used them in some time. I mostly like to know what I am getting.  I hear ya for SW airfare.  Since you almost now have to pay for saving a spot in line, even higher price.  I try hard to stick with SW, but the number of direct flights are getting less and less, and not ideal times.  But since the direct trip is around 2 and 1/2 hours, why I want to even do one stop, the time would double is so annoying.  At least I could use my credit from my last December trip.  Though for now, the prices seem to be around what I see for end of September into October, so I was happy to get that done.   

Mac, hope the cats did fine at the vets.  And remember, it's a Tuesday.  Taco Bell run today?

With that the sun is a huge orange ball on the horizon.  That means tea is needed, so late homies.  Stay well, safe, and warm.





  Hello - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, it takes around 2 hours to get to St Augustine.........plenty of parking around too. We paid $15 in a car park right in the centre beside St George St where you want to be.....beautiful city. 

Lynne you have sunshine.......excellent!! Hope it’s not too cold and enjoy that tea!



We have rain this morning........was planning Mount Dora then Mall at Milllenia......might do it the other way around as rain is to go off up there around lunchtime......it’s to rain here in Orlando all day........can’t complain as it’s the first real rain we’ve had.........

It’s to warm back up again Thursday and Friday..........look forward to that.......

Haven’t caught all posts but hope everyone’s good........heading off to Club Lounge for breakfast.....then who knows today..........


----------



## Sue M

Oh my!  Crazy weather for March. Supposed to get into 70s today and tomorrow!  Wish I had my lounger on the patio out. But our summer furniture still packed away until Mr does the pressure washing outside.  Still feeling yucky this morning. But hate to be sick on such a beautiful day. Maybe a walk around the block will help clear me up.

Youngest coming over today to pick up my Dyson I’m giving her. And an early dinner so she can get back to her place and do her papers, etc it’s her crunch time. Last semester. Ends early April.  I think she’ll want to stay away from me!  Don’t want her to get sick, when it’s finals time.

Schumi - not a bad drive. Such a historic town. I haven’t really explored northern Florida. Only from Key West up to Orlando. 

Lynne hang in there. 20s over night eek. You’re temps are always colder than us. Brrrr. 

Have a fun Taco Tues!  I think I’m going to hibernate and take some cold meds. I’m glad nothing much planned this week. So I can be sick in peace.  lol. Head hurts too much.  Next week is busy.


----------



## keishashadow

First time ever had the insomnia side effect from shots.  Less than 3 hours and i am literallly bussing.  Already made dinner and brownies. Off for senior discount day at ross .  DH asked me kindly not to make any large purchases in my altered state lol

Mr got his precheck # early today, yea.  I having a great time grilling him as to if whether was anything in his life before me he wanted to share that would disqualify.  Gotta get those chuckles where you can



Charade67 said:


> The color is called Cape Cod Red. https://www.sherwin-williams.com/ho...rs/paint-colors-by-family/SW3020-cape-cod-red
> 
> I have a $250 deductible. I supposed it could be worse.



It could always be worse.  I had to pay my standard deductible last time i had issue as it was larger than allowable size to fill the spot too

That’s the shade we go with typically, tends to fade a least a shade in a year but then holds steady for many more.  

BTW one of my DS is a technician who mixes the large container bases for the SW stains/paints



pattyw said:


> Good job on that rate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- Mom's a gem!! 86 and doing pretty good!! We were at  the park this morning by 7:30 am and we left EPCOT at 11 pm. We all took a break and had a nap this afternoon, but still was a very long day!
> 
> Easter Brunch at Trail's End- wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> They had a wonderful selection!! The breakfast potatoes, bread pudding, pulled pork with poached eggs, pasta with spinach, tomatoes and alfredo sauce- all yummy!! Biscuits w/ gravy, fried chicken.... Lemon raspberry trifle-yum!! Our whole gang of 15 were all happy with the food choices!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great dinner at Teppan Edo!! Had an 8:50 ADR and didn't finish until 10:30- weren't rushed at all!! Joe had filet mignon, I had scallops, my niece Michelle had tofu. Troy and my mom had noodles with veggies. Our chef was very fun!! His knife juggling was spectacular- and only inches away from me!  For dessert Joe and I split the mango mousse cake- oh my so good!! Wished I had my own piece!
> 
> View attachment 389102
> View attachment 389103
> 
> 
> View attachment 389104
> 
> View attachment 389105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a fun time!!



Good to hear TE was back in fine form!  I am day dreaming about the TE trifle lol


Lynne G said:


> Sick bay alerts!  Ohh, so sorry to hear Bobbie, and family was sick.  Sending mummy dust you recover quick.  Great score on the dress.  Resale here is not good with evening wear, or the prices, well, might just find bit more expensive on a great sale.  Little one's dress was marked down by half, then I had a 30 percent coupon I could use.  Was within the budget I had put.  Shoes she had bought from Norstrom Rack, on clearance, during their clear the rack sale.  So, marked down, then 25 percent more.  I know she can wear them again.  Dress is very dark blue, and shoes are black with those fancy crystals.  I'm going to see if my SIL thinks a bit of hemming needed.  Otherwise, dress fits her perfect.  I think we are done shopping?
> 
> Sick bay alert!  Oh Sue, hoping you feel much better, both in sinuses/head/throat, and your knee.  Great you have the first of your airfare done.  Nice you could use that companion fare.  And yep, crazy weather.  32 degree commute.  Oooh, I could see my breath.  Well, at least no snow to be seen, as news at 4:30 am today, said only seeing wet South of the City, and I'm NE of it.  The sky is a reddish color, so maybe even some sun today.  And tonight, what?  Mid March, and 20 degrees is the low.  Brrrr.
> 
> Charade, that desk color sounds nice.  Hope it turns out nice, and lasts for years.  Ack, about your windshield.  I have a nice chunk taken in the very bottom, middle on my old car, when on the highway, I thought someone shot at me.  I am guessing it was a rock from the truck in front of me.  Thankfully, that was many years ago, and the windshield still does not have to be replaced.  I had to replace a side door one, long ago, but to this day, we have services that come to you. Eh, I would not drive myself either.  Yep, earphones and some lovely music and/or video will help.  Yeah, I hear ya, Spring break airfare from here is high, like even higher than I had during the winter holidays.  Still looking at mid June.  Pricey.
> 
> Keisha, great score for the hotel, and I am sure the kids will like the inside of the hotel too, besides going to the park.  3 miles is not that far.  Eek, for that number to stay onsite.  Sometimes Hotwire is good.  I haven't used them in some time. I mostly like to know what I am getting.  I hear ya for SW airfare.  Since you almost now have to pay for saving a spot in line, even higher price.  I try hard to stick with SW, but the number of direct flights are getting less and less, and not ideal times.  But since the direct trip is around 2 and 1/2 hours, why I want to even do one stop, the time would double is so annoying.  At least I could use my credit from my last December trip.  Though for now, the prices seem to be around what I see for end of September into October, so I was happy to get that done.
> 
> Mac, hope the cats did fine at the vets.  And remember, it's a Tuesday.  Taco Bell run today?
> 
> With that the sun is a huge orange ball on the horizon.  That means tea is needed, so late homies.  Stay well, safe, and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It’s always nice to have SWA credits in your pocket!  I didn’t factor in the EBIC into my calculations either.  Spirit just makes me nervous when you really have to be somewhere as they typically only offer 1 flight a day from each of the local airports into MCO.


----------



## Squirlz

@Schumi I was surprised to learn that Lindsay is gone from the Club lounge.  I know she had aspirations to move up but the reply I got was "she is no longer with the company."


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> @Schumi I was surprised to learn that Lindsay is gone from the Club lounge.  I know she had aspirations to move up but the reply I got was "she is no longer with the company."



Yes, she’s not with Loews anymore, she’s doing ok though.

There are a few other changes going on right now in the lounge. Few folks moving to other departments and a few new faces. 

Our lovely Samuel is being promoted and Elida is moving to the front desk. Will miss both of them a lot!!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Still sorry to miss ya, but end of September into October is usually my time.  See, end of Fiscal Year is the end of September.  So, not much doing until new money loaded, and that takes at least a week.  Plus, the holiday is usually within the first 2 weeks of October.
> 
> And hey, does it make sense to buy the buy one get one free HHN ticket?  Thinking only one night, but have yet to see the AP rate for one night.  Cheaper to just buy the BOGO before June 5?
> 
> I need more tea.



_I'm trying to decide how to do my hhn tickets this year.
The bogo is something I am trying to figure out for this year if it would work for me.

In past years I buy the pass that covers all of hhn including Fridays and the add on ep.
I only am planning of doing 5 nights of hhn this year and planning on two nights of booking a tour._

_Last year they did not release the price costs for tickets until the bogo special was no longer available.


Weather is cold for me today.
I think I have become a wimp to temps lower than 60...._


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone Just a quick . You can add me to the sick bay. I’ve had an upset stomach all day, so no taco Tuesday for me. I’m hoping this is just a 24 hour thing. 

I got an email from B’s dance studio tonight. They are offering a performance opportunity to dancers at the intermediate level and up. It’s  June 30 at Disney Springs. I’m sure B will want to go, but I don’t think that will happen. I would consider it if we hadn’t already planned a trip to California earlier in June.


----------



## macraven

_Hope you feel better charade !
Upset stomach can be painful 

I ate enough at Taco Bell this evening to last me for the week 

Hope all the homies are doing okay this evening _


----------



## Robo56

Quick late night howdy 

 

Goodnight Sans family


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone Just a quick . You can add me to the sick bay. I’ve had an upset stomach all day, so no taco Tuesday for me. I’m hoping this is just a 24 hour thing.
> 
> I got an email from B’s dance studio tonight. They are offering a performance opportunity to dancers at the intermediate level and up. It’s  June 30 at Disney Springs. I’m sure B will want to go, but I don’t think that will happen. I would consider it if we hadn’t already planned a trip to California earlier in June.


Sorry you’re joining us in the sick bay. Hope the stomach bug doesn’t last long. Too bad your Cali trip dates don’t coincide with the dance!



Robo56 said:


> Quick late night howdy
> 
> View attachment 389392
> 
> Goodnight Sans family


Lol, in my head I was singing!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, hope you get out of sick bay soon, and it was only a 1 day stomach issue.

HaHa, can't say I've ever eaten too much at Taco Bell, Mac.  LOL  Sometimes it's good to be that full.

How cute Robo.  Hope you are feeling well, and enjoying more of that nicer weather.  

Sigh.  First day of Spring, and I had to scrape the car windows.  Just ain't fair.  

.  Yeah, those with the Southern sun, and much warmer temps.  So ready for that temperatures.

But before the camel reminds all that this is a Wednesday,  






 to all the homies!

 - a wee before dawn, no red sky to see.  DH got up around 2:30, then he went back to sleep.  I got up when he left at 5.  Wee, and ready for cup number 2 of tea.

Have an awesome day.

Mummy dust sent to the sick bay homies.  Hope you all are getting better pronto, and looking forward to fun times.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne hope your temps get more Spring like soon. Just past 4:00 AM here, had to get up, so hope to get back to sleep soon!  It’s 45F here now, going up to 72 this afternoon.  What’s with this weather?  We’re having an early spring, and had a late winter, not that I’m complaining!  

I think my cold is getting better, yesterday even my teeth hurt!  I walked the dogs yesterday early evening to shake the cobwebs off, just around the block. I think I may need that second injection in the hip. Fingers crossed that it works. 

Happy First Day of Spring!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, I hope you feel better soon. And hope the hip feels better too, if needed another needle shot. I will certainly cross my fingers for you.  And, get back to sleep, you need it.  Hope today is good, and so nice an afternoon temp.  I think ours is around 54 by 4pm.  Then it falls again.  Was at freezing when morning commute.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Sigh. First day of Spring, and I had to scrape the car windows. Just ain't fair.



Yuk!! I'll be waking up tomorrow to COLD!!! and snow is in the forecast! Ugh!



Sue M said:


> I think my cold is getting better, yesterday even my teeth hurt! I walked the dogs yesterday early evening to shake the cobwebs off, just around the block. I think I may need that second injection in the hip. Fingers crossed that it works.
> 
> Happy First Day of Spring!



Hope you feel better soon, Sue!

Charade- hope you feel better soon!

Mac- We did Taco Tuesday yesterday at Tijuana Flats- very yummy!!

Last day in Orlando Yesterday was a nasty day- cold (Florida standards LOL), rainy! We spent the day with my niece.  She has 6 kids and we had a great time playing with them.  My mom was in heaven as she was rocking her littlest great-grand child to sleep for her naps! Was the sweetest sight ever!

Mom's going back over to visit the great grandchildren today.  Joe, Troy and I are off to EPCOT soon! Our flight doesn't LEAVE MCO until 11:20 pm. We arrive home 1:55 am.  Yikes! Joe and Troy are off tomorrow.  I'm going into the office late morning to check out my pile of mail

Warmer today- not much sun! But so much better than we will see at home this week!

Have a great day all!! Will check in from the park soon!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have a great birthday, MonyK.


----------



## pattyw

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONYK!!

Have a great day celebrating!! Maybe the chicks will chirp Happy Birthday!!
Those babies are adorable!

Sun is out! Sunglasses needed- yay!! And no sweater!!


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw sounds like a great time in spite of weather!  Enjoy your last day. 

Monykalyn


----------



## macraven

_It’s Monyk day!






Don’t forget to make a wish before you blow out the candle _


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I thought I was feeling better today, but then I ate something. 

In happier news - I got my windshield replaced today. I also received my Disney ticket number so I would schedule fast passes. Unfortunately there are no passes available for Slinky Dog Dash. I’ll just have to wait in line. 

Sue - I hope you are better soon. I still can’t believe it is much warmer where you are. I think it will get to the mid 50s today. 

Patty - More snow? Sorry you have to come back to that. 

 To MonyK!


----------



## pattyw

Busy spring break day at EPCOT! Spaceship Earth, The Land, the Seas all at 55-65 minutes. Soarin’ is 65 minutes. Going on now with our Fastpass!! 

Spaceship Earth  line:

  

Soarin!!


----------



## pattyw

Charade- so sorry that nasty tummy bug is still with you!! Rest and hope you’re better tomorrow!


----------



## pattyw

Imagination went from 20-35 minute wait while we’re in line! 
Usually we walk right on. Crowd pictures:


----------



## keishashadow

Still buzzing like ‘da bee, have halupki and Swiss steak in oven.  Trying to work thru some travel plans, getting no-where.  Seems more than a few travel providers having technical issues today.

Happy birthday Monyk!  

Happy spring to all

 



macraven said:


> _I'm trying to decide how to do my hhn tickets this year.
> The bogo is something I am trying to figure out for this year if it would work for me.
> 
> In past years I buy the pass that covers all of hhn including Fridays and the add on ep.
> I only am planning of doing 5 nights of hhn this year and planning on two nights of booking a tour._
> 
> _Last year they did not release the price costs for tickets until the bogo special was no longer available.
> 
> 
> Weather is cold for me today.
> I think I have become a wimp to temps lower than 60...._



Good question, no good answer currently.  Doubt they’d shift gears and release the multiday tix info prior to the BOGO offer expring.

Know there were many looking to purchase after the expiry date.  Probably could dump them easily here if you find deal you like better.  

If you want to add EP onto 4 of those nights though, my guess is it’s probably going to be less expensive waiting for the multi day ones.



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I thought I was feeling better today, but then I ate something.
> 
> In happier news - I got my windshield replaced today. I also received my Disney ticket number so I would schedule fast passes. Unfortunately there are no passes available for Slinky Dog Dash. I’ll just have to wait in line.
> 
> Sue - I hope you are better soon. I still can’t believe it is much warmer where you are. I think it will get to the mid 50s today.
> 
> Patty - More snow? Sorry you have to come back to that.
> 
> To MonyK!



Stomach bugs r the worst.  

Re no FP for SD...If staying onsite, go on EMH day, be at gates a solid half hour pre rope drop.

If offsite, go on non EMH day, see above but arrive earlier

Then dash to the TS area with everyone else lol.

Keep checking the app for availability leading up to and including the day

Worst case, get in line near end of park hours.  Ignore the posted wait time, it will be greatly inflated.



pattyw said:


> Busy spring break day at EPCOT! Spaceship Earth, The Land, the Seas all at 55-65 minutes. Soarin’ is 65 minutes. Going on now with our Fastpass!!
> 
> Spaceship Earth  line:
> 
> View attachment 389462 View attachment 389463
> 
> Soarin!!
> 
> View attachment 389464





pattyw said:


> Imagination went from 20-35 minute wait while we’re in line!
> Usually we walk right on. Crowd pictures:
> 
> View attachment 389471 View attachment 389472



Spring break has sprung, yuck.


----------



## pattyw

Keisha- bummer on tech problems with travel sites!! Hope you can resume planning soon!! Your dinner sounds heavenly to this Polish girl!!Yum!!

We’re off to dinner at Garden Grill!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 









Happy Birthday Monyk





Pattyw love all the pictures from your vacation. Sweet photos of your mom and all the family....enjoy your last day in Orlando......wow....lots of people in line for the rides.



Monykalyn said:


> Robo the launches are pretty cool-DH and middle child managed to see one in December. Will have to check and see if any scheduled for late May/early June.



The Falcon heavy rocket was supposed to go off in March, but the date for that was changed to April 25th...... that will be a nice one to see if they keep that date.




Monykalyn said:


> Tiana and Lola poking out of sons hoodie. Tiana with the fuzzy cheeks- this breed lays blue eggs and has very puffy cheeks when grown.



That is the cutest picture of the chicks in your sons hoodie.




Sue M said:


> This afternoon doctor appt for cortisone injection in hip for my bursitis eek. He does put freezing in first. But yikes!



Hope your injection takes hold and makes your hip feel better soon.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv found a prom dress in two hours and only two stores



Yeah to finding the prom dress.



bobbie68 said:


> Everyone got really sick the end of last week and both teens and Brian were home sick. I had a couple of busy days. I was the only one who didn't get sick.



Sorry to hear the family were all sick. Hope you and your family are doing better 



keishashadow said:


> Mine turned into a marathon spent Hours at podiatrist. 3rd of 4 shots for my tarsal tunnel/PF. She decided to go off schedule and toss in lidocaine too.



Dealing with the insurance companies now are a pain for sure......hope the injections are helping 



Charade67 said:


> You can add me to the sick bay. I’ve had an upset stomach all day, so no taco Tuesday for me. I’m hoping this is just a 24 hour thing.



Get better soon Charade 



Sue M said:


> Lol, in my head I was singing!



LOL....me too.....Love Sheldon Copper



Lynne G said:


> How cute Robo. Hope you are feeling well, and enjoying more of that nicer weather.



Doing ok Lynne hope you and all your family are well? Trying to wrap up some trip planning here.



Lynne G said:


> Sigh. First day of Spring, and I had to scrape the car windows. Just ain't fair.



Sending you some Florida sun this afternoon . We had rain and 63 yesterday. Today it was sun and clouds. Pretty windy now.



pattyw said:


> Yuk!! I'll be waking up tomorrow to COLD!!! and snow is in the forecast! Ugh!



Safe travels to you and your family . Hope you don’t get much snow.


----------



## pattyw

Robo- those cartoons made me laugh so hard!!!

Great dinner- some pics:

  

Fun character interactions!!

 

Off to another ride on The Land ride and then heading out!!

Took this on the way out of the restaurant of the The Land ride below- thought of @Monykalyn


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Re no FP for SD...If staying onsite, go on EMH day, be at gates a solid half hour pre rope drop.
> 
> If offsite, go on non EMH day, see above but arrive earlier
> 
> Then dash to the TS area with everyone else lol.
> 
> Keep checking the app for availability leading up to and including the day
> 
> Worst case, get in line near end of park hours. Ignore the posted wait time, it will be greatly inflated.



Unfortunately I will be at the mercy of the tour bus. I have a feeling I will be waiting in a few long lines.  I will keep checking the app though.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for birthday wishes! Had to get license renewed today, stopped on way home and very little wait so yay!
Back later to catch up...also trying to decide on HHN tix!

Think I have the airfare worked out for cruise...and a few days in Universal beforehand.


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw loving the pics!  Garden Grill yum, first time we went was 2 yrs ago in early Dec. we had an outside table so good view of ride. Love the farmhouse scene!  Farewell to SSE. Closing soon to re-do. I hope they do a good job. I hate what they did to Test Track. Just stripped everything out and put in neon lights. Nothing in there now. How is that an improvement?  Ugh. Hope they don’t do that to Space Ship. I still enjoy all the scenes and seeing Earth at the top!  

Charade, hope stomach feels better soon. Sounds like lots of ginger ale for you!  But yay for new windshield! 

Thanks Robo. It takes a few days I read. Yesterday Walk was still painful. Going out in a few min to take dogs out, so will see how it goes. I may need that second injection.


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Keisha- bummer on tech problems with travel sites!! Hope you can resume planning soon!! Your dinner sounds heavenly to this Polish girl!!Yum!!
> 
> We’re off to dinner at Garden Grill!



Dinner was good  but do enjoy GG, one of our fav character meals both for the food & the interaction.



Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately I will be at the mercy of the tour bus. I have a feeling I will be waiting in a few long lines.  I will keep checking the app though.



I’d say ditch the tour bus and go rogue with uber, but probably not the best example for a chaperone to set lol



Sue M said:


> Pattyw loving the pics!  Garden Grill yum, first time we went was 2 yrs ago in early Dec. we had an outside table so good view of ride. Love the farmhouse scene!  Farewell to SSE. Closing soon to re-do. I hope they do a good job. I hate what they did to Test Track. Just stripped everything out and put in neon lights. Nothing in there now. How is that an improvement?  Ugh. Hope they don’t do that to Space Ship. I still enjoy all the scenes and seeing Earth at the top!
> 
> Charade, hope stomach feels better soon. Sounds like lots of ginger ale for you!  But yay for new windshield!
> 
> Thanks Robo. It takes a few days I read. Yesterday Walk was still painful. Going out in a few min to take dogs out, so will see how it goes. I may need that second injection.



Pace yourself, slow & steady on the activities .  

I enjoy SSE as is, maybe jazz it up when ride vehicle is backing down?  I realize it’s a dark ride of sorts, but would like to see them brighten it up a bit. Find it difficult to especially see the caveman section.


----------



## pattyw

Charade- hoping the tour bus gets you to the park early!!

Monyk- yay for a cruise and a bonus UO trip!

Sue- yes don’t like the new Test Track at all!! Hope they don’t ruin SSE !! Take it slow with your hip!

Keisha- glad you enjoyed dinner!  On ditching the tour bus! 

SSE was evacuated when we were leaving the park! Glad we were ok and didn’t miss our dinner!

On our way to get my mom and say goodbye to my family! Then off to the airport!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels tonight Patty.  What a great trip with family you had.  Very much enjoyed the pictures you posted.  

Quiet night, very cloudy, with an all rain day Thursday tomorrow.  And that wind, makes you feel even cooler, as we did some errands, got the car gas, and stood in line, outside. As got a small cup of free water ice.  Promo for first day of Spring.  Hit the spot. 

Since Whopper Wednesday, we were not in the mood, so we bought a pound of ground sirloin instead, and was a mom’s made burgers dinner.   As little one said, much better tasting burgers.  Yeah, and very little grease, as 95 perfect fat free.  Made older one a patty melt.  Little one and I had without bread, but little one did have crackers.  She is also not fond of burger buns, and white bread.


----------



## schumigirl

Belated  MonyK........hope it was a good one........

Patty Nice pictures.......glad you had a nice trip........

Keisha , yep.......lots of good kids around though.......but seen a few little horrors where parents either didn’t care or couldn’t be bothered their kids were tearing places up at times........did see one of the laziest mothers ever yesterday......shocking!! When one of the staff told her to keep them under control her reply beggared belief!!! 



Had a beautiful day today.......weather is coming back nice again!!!! Cool tonight though..........

Relaxing day in Winter Park, nice lunch and then some shopping........had dinner tonight in a sushi restaurant recommended by the manager of Strong Water Bar.........he was right, it was divine!! Back to Strong Water for one drink and came back to our suite as we plan an early night........so many late nights and early mornings........but, love it!!!

We are to have bright sunshine next few days.....can’t ask for more.......

Think some park time tomorrow......this trip we haven’t focused so much on them, but fancy a day just chilling round both........we have had such a wonderful time and been very spoiled........

Always surprised when our trips are nearly over, but only 7 weeks till we’re back again.........

Time for a glass of wine............then bed! 

Hope all is well with everyone.........


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Dinner was good  but do enjoy GG, one of our fav character meals both for the food & the interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I’d say ditch the tour bus and go rogue with uber, but probably not the best example for a chaperone to set lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pace yourself, slow & steady on the activities .
> 
> I enjoy SSE as is, maybe jazz it up when ride vehicle is backing down?  I realize it’s a dark ride of sorts, but would like to see them brighten it up a bit. Find it difficult to especially see the caveman section.


Lol, go rogue!  Love it. 
Thanks, I’m trying to pace. Went on a bit of a dog walk with friend and neighbour this afternoon. It was such a beautiful day (sorry Lynne, I feel guilty writing this!) but we took it slow. 
I agree, add some interest going down, they could do better than black walls. But leave it alone!  



pattyw said:


> Charade- hoping the tour bus gets you to the park early!!
> 
> Monyk- yay for a cruise and a bonus UO trip!
> 
> Sue- yes don’t like the new Test Track at all!! Hope they don’t ruin SSE !! Take it slow with your hip!
> 
> Keisha- glad you enjoyed dinner!  On ditching the tour bus!
> 
> SSE was evacuated when we were leaving the park! Glad we were ok and didn’t miss our dinner!
> 
> On our way to get my mom and say goodbye to my family! Then off to the airport!


Safe travels tonight!  Glad I’m not the only one who doesn’t like the new Test Track. Once I saw a fight in the room they funnel you into after designing your car, on the ramp. They need to do better.  It becomes a free for all getting up that ramp. It was 2 women :-0 both were escorted out. Crazy. 
I love being evacuated on rides getting to see the back areas. We were evacuated on Matterhorn in DL. 



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels tonight Patty.  What a great trip with family you had.  Very much enjoyed the pictures you posted.
> 
> Quiet night, very cloudy, with an all rain day Thursday tomorrow.  And that wind, makes you feel even cooler, as we did some errands, got the car gas, and stood in line, outside. As got a small cup of free water ice.  Promo for first day of Spring.  Hit the spot.
> 
> Since Whopper Wednesday, we were not in the mood, so we bought a pound of ground sirloin instead, and was a mom’s made burgers dinner.   As little one said, much better tasting burgers.  Yeah, and very little grease, as 95 perfect fat free.  Made older one a patty melt.  Little one and I had without bread, but little one did have crackers.  She is also not fond of burger buns, and white bread.
> 
> View attachment 389562 View attachment 389563


I can’t eat Whoppers. Gives me bad heart burn. Home made much better!  I made some burgers to bbq a few days ago. I mixed in some feta cheese, was yummy. I don’t like bun with it either. I find it too much. Haven’t had a patty melt in ages!  
Our weather has been in 70s, so nice for everyone here off on Spring Break. But think it’s only getting up to 60s tomorrow, and possible rain by Friday evening. 



schumigirl said:


> Belated  MonyK........hope it was a good one........
> 
> Patty Nice pictures.......glad you had a nice trip........
> 
> Keisha , yep.......lots of good kids around though.......but seen a few little horrors where parents either didn’t care or couldn’t be bothered their kids were tearing places up at times........did see one of the laziest mothers ever yesterday......shocking!! When one of the staff told her to keep them under control her reply beggared belief!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had a beautiful day today.......weather is coming back nice again!!!! Cool tonight though..........
> 
> Relaxing day in Winter Park, nice lunch and then some shopping........had dinner tonight in a sushi restaurant recommended by the manager of Strong Water Bar.........he was right, it was divine!! Back to Strong Water for one drink and came back to our suite as we plan an early night........so many late nights and early mornings........but, love it!!!
> 
> We are to have bright sunshine next few days.....can’t ask for more.......
> 
> Think some park time tomorrow......this trip we haven’t focused so much on them, but fancy a day just chilling round both........we have had such a wonderful time and been very spoiled........
> 
> Always surprised when our trips are nearly over, but only 7 weeks till we’re back again.........
> 
> Time for a glass of wine............then bed!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone.........


Sounds like a good day!  I haven’t had the guts to try sushi in Florida lol!  Kinda like trying to find good Chinese food there. And we have really good restaurants at home. But sad, our fav Japanese sushi restaurant is sold, so we are having our last lunch there next Wednesday, closing Thursday. Owner/ chef sold it and I’m sure the menu will change. His dishes were so good. 

Don’t get me started on parents letting their kids run wild in public places. I said something once regarding the behaviour of a couple of kids to my friend. Apparently the mom overheard and said in a loud voice- my kids are awesome!  Yep, ok. 

Have a good night all.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I have seen such bad kid behavior, and I think most of the time, the apple does not fall far from the tree, as I have also seen some really bad behaving adults.

Not a sushi fan, though older one generally likes it.  They actually have a sushi chef that comes to the camp they now work out. Little one is like me, will turn her nose up at it.  She's not a fish fan, in any form, either.  I like when a good local place is recommended, you enjoy it too.  Glad to hear you are having a fabulous time, Schumi.  And yay, to another countdown.

And, when your phone says 100 percent chance of rain this hour, until 4am tomorrow morning, you know a rainy Thursday is here.  As with all the rain we have had, a slightly warmer day.  Though, weather lady said almost cool, drenching rain most of the day, so it will certainly be wet.  High is 51, so rain it is, and not that other wet stuff.  44 degree, windshield wipers going, commute.  Opened the house door, yep, rain, and wet streets already.  The 4am news said, rain had already started.  Sigh. But on a good note:  Tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!






  He He, so,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and remember, it's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Good Morning homies.

So tea for me, and all have that happy to drink liquid, and have a very nice Thursday.

Sue, I hope you are feeling better, and the hip gets no pain soon.  

 Healing mummy dust to all those homies, and family and friends of homies in sick bay.  I hope all are feeling well now.

Hah, cars are honking loudly.  Yep, It's going to be one of those days.  Sniff, no horizon to see, dark as night still.

Later homies.   oh and go rogue.   I was a middle school chaperone once.  Learned my lesson fast.  Last and only time.  I hope you still enjoy yourself, Charade.  And hey, anytime you can get away, is a good one.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Having my coffee this morning 

 

 


Morning Lynne  love the animal pics.

I like sushi.....So do the grandchildren. We always enjoy sushi having it at Cowfish while on vacation at Universal.

We have a local place here in that has great sushi. We are going there for lunch today. They have a sushi buffet that is awesome.


Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Patty Nice pictures.......glad you had a nice trip........



Thanks!! Enjoy the remainder of your trip!! The weather looks great!! 



schumigirl said:


> Relaxing day in Winter Park, nice lunch and then some shopping........



Ooh- can't wait to hear the details!



Sue M said:


> Safe travels tonight! Glad I’m not the only one who doesn’t like the new Test Track. Once I saw a fight in the room they funnel you into after designing your car, on the ramp. They need to do better. It becomes a free for all getting up that ramp. It was 2 women :-0 both were escorted out. Crazy.



 Wow!! Yes- people can be "interesting"



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I have seen such bad kid behavior, and I think most of the time, the apple does not fall far from the tree, as I have also seen some really bad behaving adults.



You got it!! I always noticed when I volunteered at the kids' school when they were young that the kids that were to say it kindly " a handful" had parents that taught them to be that way!



Robo56 said:


> We have a local place here in that has great sushi. We are going there for lunch today.



Sounds yummy!!

Happy Thursday!!

I'm a little( a lot!) bleary eyed!! Plane landed at 2 am- by the time we took my mom back home and got to bed it was after 4am.    At work now- short day just to go through mail and organize myself.  It was 49 this morning! Much better than expected.  Snow moves in tomorrow- Ugh!!! Next week the forecast shows mainly highs in the 50s- and there's even a 60!!! 

Hope Charade is feeling better today!

Sue- hope your hip feels better, too!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I have seen such bad kid behavior, and I think most of the time, the apple does not fall far from the tree, as I have also seen some really bad behaving adults.
> 
> Not a sushi fan, though older one generally likes it.  They actually have a sushi chef that comes to the camp they now work out. Little one is like me, will turn her nose up at it.  She's not a fish fan, in any form, either.  I like when a good local place is recommended, you enjoy it too.  Glad to hear you are having a fabulous time, Schumi.  And yay, to another countdown.
> 
> And, when your phone says 100 percent chance of rain this hour, until 4am tomorrow morning, you know a rainy Thursday is here.  As with all the rain we have had, a slightly warmer day.  Though, weather lady said almost cool, drenching rain most of the day, so it will certainly be wet.  High is 51, so rain it is, and not that other wet stuff.  44 degree, windshield wipers going, commute.  Opened the house door, yep, rain, and wet streets already.  The 4am news said, rain had already started.  Sigh.
> 
> Good Morning homies.
> 
> So tea for me, and all have that happy to drink liquid, and have a very nice Thursday.
> 
> Sue, I hope you are feeling better, and the hip gets no pain soon.
> 
> Healing mummy dust to all those homies, and family and friends of homies in sick bay.  I hope all are feeling well now.
> 
> Hah, cars are honking loudly.  Yep, It's going to be one of those days.  Sniff, no horizon to see, dark as night still.
> 
> Later homies.   oh and go rogue.   I was a middle school chaperone once.  Learned my lesson fast.  Last and only time.  I hope you still enjoy yourself, Charade.  And hey, anytime you can get away, is a good one.


Thanks. Trying to decide if I want to walk around the lake today or rest hip! It’s hard to stay home on a beautiful day. Also want to go to mall and pick up some skin products from The Ordinary. If you haven’t tried thus stuff yet, look it up. Fantastic products. My youngest told me about them. 
Sushi at camp wow!  My youngest worked at camp when she was in high school and first couple of years of college. 
Stay dry!



pattyw said:


> Thanks!! Enjoy the remainder of your trip!! The weather looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh- can't wait to hear the details!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Yes- people can be "interesting"
> 
> 
> 
> You got it!! I always noticed when I volunteered at the kids' school when they were young that the kids that were to say it kindly " a handful" had parents that taught them to be that way!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy!!
> 
> Happy Thursday!!
> 
> I'm a little( a lot!) bleary eyed!! Plane landed at 2 am- by the time we took my mom back home and got to bed it was after 4am.    At work now- short day just to go through mail and organize myself.  It was 49 this morning! Much better than expected.  Snow moves in tomorrow- Ugh!!! Next week the forecast shows mainly highs in the 50s- and there's even a 60!!!
> 
> Hope Charade is feeling better today!
> 
> Sue- hope your hip feels better, too!!


That’s rough!  Getting home at 4:00 AM and then to work!  Hope you make it thru the day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Patty's now back in the land of the living!  LOL Yeah, after such a late arrival, I'd be a mess today.  Glad to hear all safe though.  Yeah, I am hoping to see no more white stuff falling from the sky.  But, we have had Spring snow.  Hoping that is not happening this Spring.  Still raining here.  

Sue, never heard of that brand, but will look it up.  Is it only available where you are?  Yep, a beautiful day does make you want to go outside.  Maybe tomorrow for me.  This rain is icky.  All is wet, wet, wet.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, hi Robo.  Hope that morning coffee was good, and you are relaxing today.  Always like seeing the funny minions you post.


----------



## schumigirl

Absolutely beautiful day today! 76F right now and it feels warmer which is lovely.......

Hot with a little breeze......almost perfect.........heading back to Suite to cool down a little soon........

Parks are busy, but lines didn’t seem too bad this morning.......walked on everything with EP, no waits at all.........

Few pictures of the works going on around JP..........especially for @keishashadow who asked for some if I was passing......... 




















And the new addition the new Potter ride, right at the entrance......it is really coming along!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’m feeling much better today than I was Tuesday and Wednesday. Last night I was finally able to eat something. 
B and I spent some time at the mall today. We picked up a dress that I had ordered for her from JC Penney only to discover that the zipper had been put in incorrectly. It’s going back and a replacement has been ordered. We also got a new lipstick for her prom makeup. B has been practicing doing her own makeup and has been happy with the results. I’ll save some money on hair and makeup this year. 



keishashadow said:


> I’d say ditch the tour bus and go rogue with uber, but probably not the best example for a chaperone to set lol


It’s tempting, but I won’t do that. I thought about spending some extra to upgrade to a park hopper, but decided to just stick to the itinerary as planned. 



Lynne G said:


> Quiet night, very cloudy, with an all rain day Thursday tomorrow.


 It rained here most of the day today. It was miserable this morning, but when I got off work today the sun was out. 



Sue M said:


> Sounds like a good day! I haven’t had the guts to try sushi in Florida lol! Kinda like trying to find good Chinese food there.


 I was going t argue with you, but started thanking and I can’t remember eating much Chinese food when we lived i Miami. Kind of surprising since they had a good variety of ethnic food there. 



Lynne G said:


> I was a middle school chaperone once. Learned my lesson fast. Last and only time. I hope you still enjoy yourself, Charade. And hey, anytime you can get away, is a good one.


 I think we are just going to have to do light chaperone duty. Mostly headcounts on busses and bed checks. 



pattyw said:


> I'm a little( a lot!) bleary eyed!! Plane landed at 2 am- by the time we took my mom back home and got to bed it was after 4am.  At work now- short day just to go through mail and organize myself.


 You are a braver woman that I. We are supposed to get back from out trip at 11 a.m. Itold my boss not to expect me in that day. 

The big news of the day is that B’s prom dress finally came in. It took almost 6 weeks. She has an appointment Saturday for alterations. The dress needs to be shortened and taken in some at the top.  Here is a picture of what it looks like. 






The picture does not do it justice. The dress shimmers in the light and you can see blue, green, and even a little black in it.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are feeling better Charade, and are eating some now.  Very pretty dress.  So nice she likes a ball gown dress.  Little one would not been seen in a dress like that. I tried hard to get her to pick a royal blue one very similar to B’s dress that was gorgeous on her, but it was a loud no.  Oh well.  I hope B has fun, and no too many alterations needed.  Little one does her own makeup for every day, but for prom, she likes to be more formal, as all the girls around her do. Pictures, ya know.

And, as of 4:45 am today, we have no power.  Good thing DH and I wake up without an alarm, and lucky, I had my phone charging next to my bed.  Nice it’s flashlight works well enough to see.  Off to take a shower, and get dressed. Without the heater working, it needs electricity to spark the flame, so house is feeling cool, I may leave a little earlier.  Here is hoping kids answer their phone.  Windy sounding outside.  Sigh. 

 And this is Friday!


----------



## Sue M

Beautiful dress Charade.  Chinese food in Florida....guess my opinion is coloured by my experiences. We’ve tried a few places in past years, none were good. So haven’t tried in quite a number of years. It’s not a must for me, as we have so many good ones at home, so I’d rather experience food we don’t have home.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Ah, Patty's now back in the land of the living!  LOL Yeah, after such a late arrival, I'd be a mess today.  Glad to hear all safe though.  Yeah, I am hoping to see no more white stuff falling from the sky.  But, we have had Spring snow.  Hoping that is not happening this Spring.  Still raining here.
> 
> Sue, never heard of that brand, but will look it up.  Is it only available where you are?  Yep, a beautiful day does make you want to go outside.  Maybe tomorrow for me.  This rain is icky.  All is wet, wet, wet.


The Ordinary (under the Deciem umbrella) is a small skin care company. They don’t have many brick & mortar stores. We’re just lucky there’s one here. I think there’s only 3-4 in the US. New York (I don’t know where, prob the city, Chicago, and somewhere else). But you can order online. They have a US web site.
I never heard of it till last year from daughter. So far I’ve been really happy with the products I’ve bought. As I run out of products I’ve been replacing with The Ordinary.
Possible rain for us tomorrow night.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey all you homies.

Well, about a 20 minute earlier, still raining and very wet commute, and seems like the traffic is about the same.  And, ooh, step out the door, can't see.  Bad hair day alert.  Hair tie ready, and puffy hair day alert too.  Extra reason for that hair tie.  

Oh, thanks for the info on that skin care company, Sue.  May take a ride up to NYC, and goggle where all that stuff that isn't found around my City can be found.

With that, it is a Friday, and that needs some reminders:






 oh yes, and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the homies.  And oh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Wow, that was big.  Oops.

So, then more needed:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## macraven

_Liked Lynne’s Friday animal gallery of pics 

Charade, daughters dress is gorgeous!
She will feel beautiful in it

Sue it’s greqt you found a skin care company you like that is near you 

Happy shopping!

Last work day of this week
Enjoy the upcoming weekend homies 
_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Morning Lynne love the animal pics.




schumigirl said:


> Few pictures of the works going on around JP..........especially for @keishashadow who asked for some if I was passing.........



Do you know what is going in that area?




Charade67 said:


> The big news of the day is that B’s prom dress finally came in. It took almost 6 weeks. She has an appointment Saturday for alterations. The dress needs to be shortened and taken in some at the top. Here is a picture of what it looks like.



Beautiful dress.




Lynne G said:


> And, as of 4:45 am today, we have no power.



 Do you know what caused the power outage?


 Sue, Keisha, Tink, Schumi, Mac, ckmiles, bobbie68, Pattyw, agavegirl1 and all the Sans family.


Tink hope all things are looking up for you 



To all our Sans family who are ailing get well soon.



Need to get moving friends and I are going to beach in a little while. It was 55 when I woke up this morning and it’s supposed to go to 75. Sun is shinning so Beach should be comfortable this afternoon.


----------



## keishashadow

My rendezvous with my dentist aka dr death , was a 2 fer yesterday & get to go back to do it again next week, oh yea to me.  Gums not quite accepting the re-installed crown of a few weeks ago.  Feel like i’m At war to keep my teeth in my head at this point

Charade - stunning dress!  Will offset your DD’s hair color well.



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels tonight Patty.  What a great trip with family you had.  Very much enjoyed the pictures you posted.
> 
> Quiet night, very cloudy, with an all rain day Thursday tomorrow.  And that wind, makes you feel even cooler, as we did some errands, got the car gas, and stood in line, outside. As got a small cup of free water ice.  Promo for first day of Spring.  Hit the spot.
> 
> Since Whopper Wednesday, we were not in the mood, so we bought a pound of ground sirloin instead, and was a mom’s made burgers dinner.   As little one said, much better tasting burgers.  Yeah, and very little grease, as 95 perfect fat free.  Made older one a patty melt.  Little one and I had without bread, but little one did have crackers.  She is also not fond of burger buns, and white bread.
> 
> View attachment 389562 View attachment 389563



Family likes my burgers.  All agree when5 guys came to town, they copied ‘me’ . I’m of the if anyone cares to grab take out or make said dinner, it tastes better to me no matter what it is.  Not a fan of stuffed burgers though, reminds me of meat loaf for some reason.  



schumigirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful day today! 76F right now and it feels warmer which is lovely.......
> 
> Hot with a little breeze......almost perfect.........heading back to Suite to cool down a little soon........
> 
> Parks are busy, but lines didn’t seem too bad this morning.......walked on everything with EP, no waits at all.........
> 
> Few pictures of the works going on around JP..........especially for @keishashadow who asked for some if I was passing.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new addition the new Potter ride, right at the entrance......it is really coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389732



Thank you, wow, all the vegetation is gone.  Looks rather barren, liked that tropical vibe.  So, refresh my memory, is there a purpose for an attraction behind that change?



Sue M said:


> Beautiful dress Charade.  Chinese food in Florida....guess my opinion is coloured by my experiences. We’ve tried a few places in past years, none were good. So haven’t tried in quite a number of years. It’s not a must for me, as we have so many good ones at home, so I’d rather experience food we don’t have home.



Chinese food often veeres from ‘clean food’ into rather murky waters at buffets, etc.  fact that it sits on warming tables surely doesn’t help the cause.

When digging around for place to eat our first night upcoming trip in SEA, saw that a jack in the box is nearby.  Have heard of but never have seen/tried.  Anyone ever tried the chain?



Sue M said:


> The Ordinary (under the Deciem umbrella) is a small skin care company. They don’t have many brick & mortar stores. We’re just lucky there’s one here. I think there’s only 3-4 in the US. New York (I don’t know where, prob the city, Chicago, and somewhere else). But you can order online. They have a US web site.
> I never heard of it till last year from daughter. So far I’ve been really happy with the products I’ve bought. As I run out of products I’ve been replacing with The Ordinary.
> Possible rain for us tomorrow night.



Never heard of that brand.  Have tried Honest brand, fine but don’t really see any appreciable difference other than the environmental benefits they tout.

What i really need is a mild, gentle cleanser that will work with my newly purchased battery operated facial brush.  Tried 2 different ones I had on hand.  One was too thick of consistency, ala more of a mask type).  The other just absorbed into the brush head.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. This means laundry and house cleaning for me. At some point I also need to get to the grocery store. 

I found my old magic band today, so I am going to take it to Disney and see if it still works. 



Lynne G said:


> Glad you are feeling better Charade, and are eating some now.  Very pretty dress.  So nice she likes a ball gown dress.  Little one would not been seen in a dress like that. I tried hard to get her to pick a royal blue one very similar to B’s dress that was gorgeous on her, but it was a loud no.  Oh well.  I hope B has fun, and no too many alterations needed.  Little one does her own makeup for every day, but for prom, she likes to be more formal, as all the girls around her do. Pictures, ya know.
> 
> And, as of 4:45 am today, we have no power.  Good thing DH and I wake up without an alarm, and lucky, I had my phone charging next to my bed.  Nice it’s flashlight works well enough to see.  Off to take a shower, and get dressed. Without the heater working, it needs electricity to spark the flame, so house is feeling cool, I may leave a little earlier.  Here is hoping kids answer their phone.  Windy sounding outside.  Sigh.
> 
> And this is Friday!


 The ball gown style is what looks best on B. She does  not have the right body shape for one of the close fitting styles. B doesn’t usually wear any makeup, but has been doing her own makeup for dance for several years. 
Hope you got your power back.



Sue M said:


> Beautiful dress Charade.  Chinese food in Florida....guess my opinion is coloured by my experiences. We’ve tried a few places in past years, none were good. So haven’t tried in quite a number of years. It’s not a must for me, as we have so many good ones at home, so I’d rather experience food we don’t have home.


I know we ate Chinese food when we lived in Miami, I just don’t remember anything about it. I guess that means that the food we had was neither exceptionally good nor exceptionally bad. 
Dh hates eating at chain restaurants when we go on vacation unless it is a chain we don’t have here. 




macraven said:


> Charade, daughters dress is gorgeous!
> She will feel beautiful in it


Thanks. She says it makes her feel like she should be on the red carpet in Hollywood. 



Robo56 said:


> Need to get moving friends and I are going to beach in a little while. It was 55 when I woke up this morning and it’s supposed to go to 75. Sun is shinning so Beach should be comfortable this afternoon.


 75 sounds heavenly. It is sunny here today but in the 50s and windy.

Laundry is calling.


----------



## buckeev

Sue M said:


> I didn’t think the SE Coast was affected by hurricanes last summer?


Probab from Irma then..Not sure, but there are definitely tons of busy bee construction projects and/or repairs going on! Such a pretty little town!


----------



## pattyw

Happy TGIF all!!

There were snow flurries this morning- but temps are above freezing so it melted! Yay!

Ugh on dental issues, Keisha! Hope the crown will be all set soon!!

Lynne- No power when you're trying to get ready in the morning! What a pain! Love the Friday memes!

Pretty prom dress, Charade!

Have fun at the beach, Robo!

Good morning Schumi, Mac, Sue, Buckeev, and all the other peeps here!


Think I'l order Panera for lunch!  Need to stock up on groceries this weekend!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Janet, Jack in the Box was my all time favorite fast food place when I lived up north 

None in my local area
Drats_


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, I had a Jack in the Box near where I used to work many a years ago, but it closed down soon after I started working there.  A Checkers took it's place, and I am not sure that is even there now. 5 Guys is usually our burger place.

Older one told me around 10:30 this morning, power back on.  From a map from our electric provider, seemed like an underground cable, quite close to us, was not working as the cause.  You'd have thought with the bustling wind, and heavy rain last night, it would have been a cause above ground.  Just thankful that it happened in the wee hours, after all went to bed, and now got it back in less than a day.  

You know it was windy, when office windows were whistling from the wind.  Once again, the bare tree outside my window is doing the rumba.  And yay, a bit of sun to be seen.  That, and the wind, should dry up all the wet that was this morning.  It rained until almost 11.  Wind Advisory out for today, and tomorrow.  High of 52 these 2 days as well.  In other words, light weight winter jacket still on.  

Yep, with the sun, it's a good time to talk my lunch walk.  You can bet, that hair tie is in, and the sunglasses on.  

Rock on, all.  And sending well wishes to Keisha.  Hope your teeth issues gets done quick.  And wish I was near Patty, as I'd join her ordering from Panera.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Do you know what is going in that area?





keishashadow said:


> My rendezvous with my dentist aka dr death , was a 2 fer yesterday & get to go back to do it again next week, oh yea to me.  Gums not quite accepting the re-installed crown of a few weeks ago.  Feel like i’m At war to keep my teeth in my head at this point
> 
> Family likes my burgers.  All agree when5 guys came to town, they copied ‘me’ . I’m of the if anyone cares to grab take out or make said dinner, it tastes better to me no matter what it is.  Not a fan of stuffed burgers though, reminds me of meat loaf for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, wow, all the vegetation is gone.  Looks rather barren, liked that tropical vibe.  So, refresh my memory, is there a purpose for an attraction behind that change?
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese food often veeres from ‘clean food’ into rather murky waters at buffets, etc.  fact that it sits on warming tables surely doesn’t help the cause.




Yep......it’s in preparation for the new JP ride.......looks to be an absolute whopper of a ride......not aimed at kiddies.......

You’re having quite the time with dr death!!! Good luck with the adjustments and you’ll win the war eventually I’m sure.......

Chinese buffets are to be avoided for sure.......in fact in general I avoid most buffet places.........although I do like RP and Sapphire breakfast buffets........


@Sue M .....we had lunch at Hot and Juicy Crawfish today.......beautiful!!!! 




Beautiful hot day today.........we love this heat!!!!

Last full day, so we have said some goodbyes to those we won’t see tomorrow.......heading over to Club Lounge later to say our goodbyes there, especially to one who is being promoted and we won’t see him the same amount anymore, we loved to chat to him for ages when we went to the lounge.......then going to do the Wok experience tonight before heading back to Sapphire and StrongWater Bar.........

Feeling a little whooped........so many late nights and early mornings are catching up with us........but loved every second! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.........


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Pi, did i hear Pi? . Almost 70 degrees here, woo hoo
> 
> 
> Thinking for June/July trip we may just do the first 3 nights @ WBC.  Believe it or not it’s approx the same price as one night @ PF, which i find utterly ridiculous whether there is a new coaster or not.  We’ve visited same time period several times, it’s only gone up since i’ve Been checking this year.  Sigh. Guess i better nail something down for Oct before I’m whining the same tune
> 
> DiL talked me into accompanying & GD DL for their first visit late August.  She bought airfare this AM, a red eye coming back (boo-hoo, that’ll be my first for that).  All i need to do is rustle up a non-skanky hotel, of which there are many there it seems-ew, ew, ew.  Will celebrate the minion’s 9th bd
> 
> Love the cat
> 
> Any trip over 12 hours can challenge the best of amicable marriages IMO.  I’m that person who wants to make time/doesn’t want to make frequent stops, mr is totally different, he enjoys the journey.  How dare he? Haha
> 
> 
> I have a canister of Clorox wipes in bathrooms & kitchen, buy in bulk from amazon, I feel you.  Just always forget to pick up small pkg to take on plane.  Probably wouldn’t get sick nearly every time if i did.


I can’t remember, did I give you the name of the place we stay at for DL? 



Lynne G said:


> Glad you are feeling better Charade, and are eating some now.  Very pretty dress.  So nice she likes a ball gown dress.  Little one would not been seen in a dress like that. I tried hard to get her to pick a royal blue one very similar to B’s dress that was gorgeous on her, but it was a loud no.  Oh well.  I hope B has fun, and no too many alterations needed.  Little one does her own makeup for every day, but for prom, she likes to be more formal, as all the girls around her do. Pictures, ya know.
> 
> And, as of 4:45 am today, we have no power.  Good thing DH and I wake up without an alarm, and lucky, I had my phone charging next to my bed.  Nice it’s flashlight works well enough to see.  Off to take a shower, and get dressed. Without the heater working, it needs electricity to spark the flame, so house is feeling cool, I may leave a little earlier.  Here is hoping kids answer their phone.  Windy sounding outside.  Sigh.
> 
> And this is Friday!


What caused the power out?  I usually wake up by myself but just in case I always had my iPhone alarm set!  Hope she enjoys getting the makeup done!  I had it done for myself once for my nephews wedding. Wow!  I thought I did a good job doing my own but this guy was amazing. When he asked what I wanted, I said I still want to look like me, but better lol.



Lynne G said:


> Hey all you homies.
> 
> Well, about a 20 minute earlier, still raining and very wet commute, and seems like the traffic is about the same.  And, ooh, step out the door, can't see.  Bad hair day alert.  Hair tie ready, and puffy hair day alert too.  Extra reason for that hair tie.
> 
> Oh, thanks for the info on that skin care company, Sue.  May take a ride up to NYC, and goggle where all that stuff that isn't found around my City can be found.
> 
> With that, it is a Friday, and that needs some reminders:


Love Kermit!  You’re welcome, when I find something I really like, and works, I like to share. You don’t have to be near a store, you can order online. Sephora on line also has it.  I’ve always used high end products that cost $$$. So I was amazed at this company. The founder was unhappy with how much the major companies marked up products. So the company gives high quality at affordable prices. Win win.  I started with their serum, The Buffet with Copper. I liked it so much as I ran out of products, I started replacing with The Ordinary products. And just picked up eye serum from Hylamide. The company has 3 lines of skin care. The Ordinary, Hylamide and Niod.



keishashadow said:


> My rendezvous with my dentist aka dr death , was a 2 fer yesterday & get to go back to do it again next week, oh yea to me.  Gums not quite accepting the re-installed crown of a few weeks ago.  Feel like i’m At war to keep my teeth in my head at this point
> 
> 
> Family likes my burgers.  All agree when5 guys came to town, they copied ‘me’ . I’m of the if anyone cares to grab take out or make said dinner, it tastes better to me no matter what it is.  Not a fan of stuffed burgers though, reminds me of meat loaf for some reason.
> 
> 
> Chinese food often veeres from ‘clean food’ into rather murky waters at buffets, etc.  fact that it sits on warming tables surely doesn’t help the cause.
> 
> When digging around for place to eat our first night upcoming trip in SEA, saw that a jack in the box is nearby.  Have heard of but never have seen/tried.  Anyone ever tried the chain?
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that brand.  Have tried Honest brand, fine but don’t really see any appreciable difference other than the environmental benefits they tout.
> 
> What i really need is a mild, gentle cleanser that will work with my newly purchased battery operated facial brush.  Tried 2 different ones I had on hand.  One was too thick of consistency, ala more of a mask type).  The other just absorbed into the brush head.


Oh, sorry about the dental problems. There’s nothing worse!  Hope dentist can fix it. I love 5 Guys!  So good.

Yes, I’ve heard of Jack in the Box!  Have gone to them in California. Not in a long time though.  What area are you staying in?  Are you looking for take out only?  When we stay in Sea we usually stay in the Southcenter Mall Tukwilla area and there are several take out places. Chipotle, for one. Shake and Go. We stayed downtown once and ate at Cheesecake Factory.



Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. This means laundry and house cleaning for me. At some point I also need to get to the grocery store.
> 
> I found my old magic band today, so I am going to take it to Disney and see if it still works.
> 
> I know we ate Chinese food when we lived in Miami, I just don’t remember anything about it. I guess that means that the food we had was neither exceptionally good nor exceptionally bad.
> Dh hates eating at chain restaurants when we go on vacation unless it is a chain we don’t have here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She says it makes her feel like she should be on the red carpet in Hollywood.
> 
> 75 sounds heavenly. It is sunny here today but in the 50s and windy.
> 
> Laundry is calling.


Yay for finding your Band. Always good to have 2. I must say, I like the newer ones, they seem softer.
I did eat at PF Chang in N. Miami Beach, Aventura area. There’s one on Biscayne. That was decent, but over priced! 
Temps dropped here from 70 at beginning of week to 59 today and partly cloudy.



buckeev said:


> Probab from Irma then..Not sure, but there are definitely tons of busy bee construction projects and/or repairs going on! Such a pretty little town!


We stay just below Delray in Deerfield Beach. 2 yrs ago Irma hit. We were lucky we had flights out 2 days before Irma hit. Our last day I had to wait in an hour gas lineup to fill rental car at Costco before returning car. Gas stations were running out of gas, Costco ran out of water, it was crazy!  Florida is so slow with hurricane repairs. Replacing street signs, etc.



pattyw said:


> Happy TGIF all!!
> 
> There were snow flurries this morning- but temps are above freezing so it melted! Yay!
> 
> 
> Good morning Schumi, Mac, Sue, Buckeev, and all the other peeps here!
> 
> 
> Think I'l order Panera for lunch!  Need to stock up on groceries this weekend!
> 
> Have a great day all!!


Snow flurries yikes!  Panera sounds good!



Lynne G said:


> Ha, I had a Jack in the Box near where I used to work many a years ago, but it closed down soon after I started working there.  A Checkers took it's place, and I am not sure that is even there now. 5 Guys is usually our burger place.
> 
> Older one told me around 10:30 this morning, power back on.  From a map from our electric provider, seemed like an underground cable, quite close to us, was not working as the cause.  You'd have thought with the bustling wind, and heavy rain last night, it would have been a cause above ground.  Just thankful that it happened in the wee hours, after all went to bed, and now got it back in less than a day.
> 
> You know it was windy, when office windows were whistling from the wind.  Once again, the bare tree outside my window is doing the rumba.  And yay, a bit of sun to be seen.  That, and the wind, should dry up all the wet that was this morning.  It rained until almost 11.  Wind Advisory out for today, and tomorrow.  High of 52 these 2 days as well.  In other words, light weight winter jacket still on.
> 
> Yep, with the sun, it's a good time to talk my lunch walk.  You can bet, that hair tie is in, and the sunglasses on.


Wow that sounds quite the wind storm. It is surprising the problem would be underground!  I hate wind storms, they set my teeth on edge. Don’t like to see the tall trees swaying.



schumigirl said:


> Yep......it’s in preparation for the new JP ride.......looks to be an absolute whopper of a ride......not aimed at kiddies.......
> 
> 
> Chinese buffets are to be avoided for sure.......in fact in general I avoid most buffet places.........although I do like RP and Sapphire breakfast buffets........
> 
> 
> @Sue M .....we had lunch at Hot and Juicy Crawfish today.......beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful hot day today.........we love this heat!!!!
> 
> Last full day, so we have said some goodbyes to those we won’t see tomorrow.......heading over to Club Lounge later to say our goodbyes there, especially to one who is being promoted and we won’t see him the same amount anymore, we loved to chat to him for ages when we went to the lounge.......then going to do the Wok experience tonight before heading back to Sapphire and StrongWater Bar.........
> 
> Feeling a little whooped........so many late nights and early mornings are catching up with us........but loved every second!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.........


I agree, I avoid the Chinese Buffets. Some buffets are bad what ever kind of food. But I like the Disney ones. They keep the food fresh.

Can’t wait for Hot and Juicy!  Both my crab loving daughter and my friend are excited about it. What did you order?  How’s the shrimp?  Won’t be long now. A month from tomorrow we leave for Ft. Lauderdale flights.

Is the Wok experience affected by lobby Reno?

Safe travels home!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Yay for finding your Band. Always good to have 2. I must say, I like the newer ones, they seem softer.
> I did eat at PF Chang in N. Miami Beach, Aventura area. There’s one on Biscayne. That was decent, but over priced!
> Temps dropped here from 70 at beginning of week to 59 today and partly cloudy.



I just have the one magic band from our 2015 trip. We didn’t get new ones for this trip since we are not staying at a Disney Resort. I guess I don’t really need a magic band, but I think it will make fast passes easier. 

I have eaten at that PF Chang’s in Aventura. I used to live close to the Aventura mall. I don’t remember much about the experience except we had a really outstanding waiter the first time we went..


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Never heard of that brand.  Have tried Honest brand, fine but don’t really see any appreciable difference other than the environmental benefits they tout.
> 
> What i really need is a mild, gentle cleanser that will work with my newly purchased battery operated facial brush.  Tried 2 different ones I had on hand.  One was too thick of consistency, ala more of a mask type).  The other just absorbed into the brush head.


I haven’t tried Honest. I’ve seen it in drugstores.  So can’t compare them. But I think The Ordinary has a higher % of the active ingredients.  And less filler ingredients. They also tell you the % of the product you’re getting. I decided to compare ingredients of Retinol in both companies. Honest Co doesn’t tell you how much retinol is in theirs. And has a long list of ingredients. 
I was at Winners (TJ Max in the US) and picked up a tube of Elizabeth Arden 2 in 1 cleanser. Works well with my facial thingy!  It’s the battery operated silicone thing I picked up at Sephora. Foreo.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I just have the one magic band from our 2015 trip. We didn’t get new ones for this trip since we are not staying at a Disney Resort. I guess I don’t really need a magic band, but I think it will make fast passes easier.
> 
> I have eaten at that PF Chang’s in Aventura. I used to live close to the Aventura mall. I don’t remember much about the experience except we had a really outstanding waiter the first time we went..


Small world!  We went there because my mom lived near 163rd St - Sunny Isles. And her first cousin lived west of Aventura so it was a halfway point. Also used to go to The Original Pancake House near by. Those Apple pancakes were amazing.

For sure the MB will make life easier.  Can add ticket to it and just tap for FPs instead of fumbling for ticket. For Universal I’m going to have to dig out my lanyard. I kept the one from photo packet I bought last time. And I’ll get another this time. I bought the Mardi Gras AP special 1 yr photo pkg. I’ll give my daughter one.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> I can’t remember, did I give you the name of the place we stay at for DL?
> 
> 
> What caused the power out?  I usually wake up by myself but just in case I always had my iPhone alarm set!  Hope she enjoys getting the makeup done!  I had it done for myself once for my nephews wedding. Wow!  I thought I did a good job doing my own but this guy was amazing. When he asked what I wanted, I said I still want to look like me, but better lol.
> 
> 
> Love Kermit!  You’re welcome, when I find something I really like, and works, I like to share. You don’t have to be near a store, you can order online. Sephora on line also has it.  I’ve always used high end products that cost $$$. So I was amazed at this company. The founder was unhappy with how much the major companies marked up products. So the company gives high quality at affordable prices. Win win.  I started with their serum, The Buffet with Copper. I liked it so much as I ran out of products, I started replacing with The Ordinary products. And just picked up eye serum from Hylamide. The company has 3 lines of skin care. The Ordinary, Hylamide and Niod.
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry about the dental problems. There’s nothing worse!  Hope dentist can fix it. I love 5 Guys!  So good.
> 
> Yes, I’ve heard of Jack in the Box!  Have gone to them in California. Not in a long time though.  What area are you staying in?  Are you looking for take out only?  When we stay in Sea we usually stay in the Southcenter Mall Tukwilla area and there are several take out places. Chipotle, for one. Shake and Go. We stayed downtown once and ate at Cheesecake Factory.
> 
> 
> Yay for finding your Band. Always good to have 2. I must say, I like the newer ones, they seem softer.
> I did eat at PF Chang in N. Miami Beach, Aventura area. There’s one on Biscayne. That was decent, but over priced!
> Temps dropped here from 70 at beginning of week to 59 today and partly cloudy.
> 
> 
> We stay just below Delray in Deerfield Beach. 2 yrs ago Irma hit. We were lucky we had flights out 2 days before Irma hit. Our last day I had to wait in an hour gas lineup to fill rental car at Costco before returning car. Gas stations were running out of gas, Costco ran out of water, it was crazy!  Florida is so slow with hurricane repairs. Replacing street signs, etc.
> 
> 
> Snow flurries yikes!  Panera sounds good!
> 
> 
> Wow that sounds quite the wind storm. It is surprising the problem would be underground!  I hate wind storms, they set my teeth on edge. Don’t like to see the tall trees swaying.
> 
> 
> I agree, I avoid the Chinese Buffets. Some buffets are bad what ever kind of food. But I like the Disney ones. They keep the food fresh.
> 
> Can’t wait for Hot and Juicy!  Both my crab loving daughter and my friend are excited about it. What did you order?  How’s the shrimp?  Won’t be long now. A month from tomorrow we leave for Ft. Lauderdale flights.
> 
> Is the Wok experience affected by lobby Reno?
> 
> Safe travels home!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue i’ll Have to look for that cleanser, thanks. You didn’t share which DL hotel.  Even though i’m Locked into the great wolf lodge via hotwire, would love to know.  The mr & I may head out there first week dec in lieu of WDW. Didn’t realize it’s such a busy week there as their candlelight processional which is only held a weekend.  Not finding anything promising thus far to book as a placeholder. 

The GW requires usuage of the resort shuttle or uber but reading the reviews of many of the properties on harbor, etc. were enough to curl my hair lol. The old sheraton, majestic garden looks quite nice to me.  Don’t know anyone who has stayed there though.

Carole - sounds like a great last night there


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Sue i’ll Have to look for that cleanser, thanks. You didn’t share which DL hotel.  Even though i’m Locked into the great wolf lodge via hotwire, would love to know.  The mr & I may head out there first week dec in lieu of WDW. Didn’t realize it’s such a busy week there as their candlelight processional which is only held a weekend.  Not finding anything promising thus far to book as a placeholder.
> 
> The GW requires usuage of the resort shuttle or uber but reading the reviews of many of the properties on harbor, etc. were enough to curl my hair lol. The old sheraton, majestic garden looks quite nice to me.  Don’t know anyone who has stayed there though.
> 
> Carole - sounds like a great last night there


We stay at The Anaheim Hotel at 1700 S. Harbour. It’s a block walk to the gate. There’s a Pizza Press downstairs. It’s a well kept older hotel with several 2 story buildings. Was sold a few years ago and all rooms have been renovated. We like the building behind the lobby, next too pool. Central location. I enjoy the balcony too. Huge pool. Pretty grounds. It’s nothing fancy like GWL, but it’s clean, well run and short walk to DL. No shuttle needed.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> We stay at The Anaheim Hotel at 1700 S. Harbour. It’s a block walk to the gate. There’s a Pizza Press downstairs. It’s a well kept older hotel with several 2 story buildings. Was sold a few years ago and all rooms have been renovated. We like the building behind the lobby, next too pool. Central location. I enjoy the balcony too. Huge pool. Pretty grounds. It’s nothing fancy like GWL, but it’s clean, well run and short walk to DL. No shuttle needed.



I was pushing for that one originally, great rates for the area & it looked like it had nice rehab but still retro kitsch which fits perfectly for DL IMO

especially liked the Olympic sized pool. Found multiple reviews on TA complaining about large gaps in the door frames which got it voted down by the gals. It’s still in my sites for Dec.  

Honestly, I can’t place it in my mind on Harbor.  Know I had to walk past it.  Would you say approx 15 - 20 min walk to turnstyles?


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> I was pushing for that one originally, great rates for the area & it looked like it had nice rehab but still retro kitsch which fits perfectly for DL IMO
> 
> especially liked the Olympic sized pool. Found multiple reviews on TA complaining about large gaps in the door frames which got it voted down by the gals. It’s still in my sites for Dec.
> 
> Honestly, I can’t place it in my mind on Harbor.  Know I had to walk past it.  Would you say approx 15 - 20 min walk to turnstyles?


At the most.  It’s a bit of a walk from the street to when you get to security.  I never noticed gaps in door frame.
It’s across the street from The Grand Legacy. The hotel next to Anaheim Hotel is Castle Inn.  Our first room had a view of Guardians of Galaxy which is directly across the street. But since they started charging extra for “theme park view” we don’t book that building (1). Imo not worth the upcharge.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Can’t wait for Hot and Juicy!  Both my crab loving daughter and my friend are excited about it. What did you order?  How’s the shrimp?  Won’t be long now. A month from tomorrow we leave for Ft. Lauderdale flights.
> 
> Is the Wok experience affected by lobby Reno?
> 
> Safe travels home!



It was so good!!! I had 1lb of shrimp with hot and juicy seasoning and spicy......shrimp is amazing......Tom got crawfish with the same but there isn’t a lot too the crawfish......he’d get the shrimp again. We also had the snow crab and it was all gorgeous.......we don’t like corn on the cob or sausage but we did have a portion of Cajun fries........all gorgeous....funnily enough someone we know is going to be the new assistant manager........will look forward to seeing her there. 

Wok experience is down in the Islands restaurant so not affected at all........Orchids sushi will be relocated to the private dining room in Islands restaurant where the Club Lounge was relocated to when they had the refurb. 

I believe that downstairs area is planned for refurb following year. 

Thanks, always good to get home.......


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> It was so good!!! I had 1lb of shrimp with hot and juicy seasoning and spicy......shrimp is amazing......Tom got crawfish with the same but there isn’t a lot too the crawfish......he’d get the shrimp again. We also had the snow crab and it was all gorgeous.......we don’t like corn on the cob or sausage but we did have a portion of Cajun fries........all gorgeous....funnily enough someone we know is going to be the new assistant manager........will look forward to seeing her there.
> 
> Wok experience is down in the Islands restaurant so not affected at all........Orchids sushi will be relocated to the private dining room in Islands restaurant where the Club Lounge was relocated to when they had the refurb.
> 
> I believe that downstairs area is planned for refurb following year.
> 
> Thanks, always good to get home.......


Good to know about shrimp way to go. And I’m sure will get the crab.  We were thinking about the corn, was it that you just don’t like corn on cob or was it their corn in particular?  Sounds like fries is going to be the way to go, and easy to share. I usually just end up picking at them. 

I believe we plan on a meal at Islands. And The Kitchen. But may wait for the kitchen when we stay at HRH Sept.


----------



## macraven

_Yay it’s Saturday!

Not a big deal for me but it is for those that hold down a full time job each week

Retirement means every day is a Saturday 

Have a great weekend homies 

Safe travels home Schumi 

For those trip planning, crossing my fingers you get  everything lined up for your first priority _


----------



## Lynne G

DH just left, got me up early, said 5:30 was a fine time to get up, he has things to do.  Me too, iPad viewing, in my warm bed.   

It is a Saturday and Zoo is the main activity today.  

We went out to walk around the mall yesterday afternoon, and what?  When we got out around 6, steady rain.  Seems round two left another inch of rain before the clock struck midnight.  Was a very wet day.  Over 2 inches.  

And, seems only an unlucky appearance of a rain shower or two is in the weekend forecast.    

Roads sound dry, and I don’t hear rain, noisy train, so it must be clear out.  Must be overcast though, no bright sun streaming through my windows.

 

Have a good one all!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It’s almost 10:00 and I am the only one up. Well, me and Caspian, but I think he is ready to go back to sleep.
I kept having weird dreams last night. In one of them I was on a plane heading for Orlando. We were about to land when I realized that I didn’t bring any luggage with me. Then I realized that I had brought nothing at all with me - no purse, no, wallet, no ID. How did I get on a plane without ID? I woke up before I was able to figure anything out.



Sue M said:


> Small world! We went there because my mom lived near 163rd St - Sunny Isles. And her first cousin lived west of Aventura so it was a halfway point. Also used to go to The Original Pancake House near by. Those Apple pancakes were amazing



 I looked up my old apartment complex. It was on 165 Street Road. Strange address. I think we were next to a Mercedes dealership. It was just off the Golden Glades interchange.



Sue M said:


> We stay at The Anaheim Hotel at 1700 S. Harbour.



We almost booked that one for our trip this summer, but ended up going with the Tropicana Inn.



macraven said:


> _For those trip planning, crossing my fingers you get everything lined up for your first priority _



Its starting to get close for us. Thankfully we don’t need to plan too much. I’m starting to think of snacks to bring for our long bus ride.



Lynne G said:


> It is a Saturday and Zoo is the main activity today.



I would love a zoo day. I am waiting for the Metro Richmond zoo to announce when the new cheetah cubs will be available for viewing. I haven’t been to that zoo before.

Nothing  on the agenda for today except meeting with the alterations person for B’s prom dress. I hope it’s not too terribly expensive.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by before we head off to meet our friend and have lunch later. 

Can’t believe the two weeks is up already........but it hasn’t felt like it has gone by in a flash this time.......we have truly loved and savoured every minute of our trip.....even when we needed a snooze it was nice. 

Weather today is glorious again for those arriving it looks beautiful........

Loved staying at Sapphire again and enjoyed the time we spent over at RP too........always a pleasure to see all the guys again we know so well and new friends too. We love seeing them every trip. 

After lunch today will maybe spend an hour over at RP in Club Lounge then head off to drop car off then the dreaded wait to take off tonight.......but we get to see our boy tomorrow........

Only have him for a few days then he is heading over to the companies other offices for two weeks as he’s been chosen to go with two others.......so proud of him for being one of the few chosen.......he’ll be home for the weekend though.....he’s excited about that too!!!

Will catch up with everyone when we get back to the UK......hoping jet lag doesn’t hurt so much this time....but it usually does....

Have a great weekend everyone.......

And *46* days till we get to do it all over again.........


----------



## buckeev

48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!

Hopefully no Benzene Alerts and Shelter-in-place warnings!!!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> 48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!
> 
> Hopefully no Benzene Alerts and Shelter-in-place warnings!!!




_So, soon off to the city that never sleeps

Safe travels!_


----------



## Charade67

buckeev said:


> 48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!



My husband is heading there in 2 weeks. He gets back on the day that B and I leave for Orlando.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Had the best sleep in months, feel like a million bucks!  Sun is shining, a beautiful day, even though wind chill is 15 degrees lol. Dinner out later, always nice to get a reprieve from cooking

Lynne - lol re the ferment pic



macraven said:


> _Yay it’s Saturday!
> 
> Not a big deal for me but it is for those that hold down a full time job each week
> 
> Retirement means every day is a Saturday
> 
> Have a great weekend homies
> 
> Safe travels home Schumi
> 
> For those trip planning, crossing my fingers you get  everything lined up for your first priority _



I try to avoid the stores on the weekends but since it was...

Snowing

Yesterday, just couldn’t wedge myself out of the warm house.  Several stops to make, including the dreaded WM/sams complex cause we ran out of

Bacon




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s almost 10:00 and I am the only one up. Well, me and Caspian, but I think he is ready to go back to sleep.
> I kept having weird dreams last night. In one of them I was on a plane heading for Orlando. We were about to land when I realized that I didn’t bring any luggage with me. Then I realized that I had brought nothing at all with me - no purse, no, wallet, no ID. How did I get on a plane without ID? I woke up before I was able to figure anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up my old apartment complex. It was on 165 Street Road. Strange address. I think we were next to a Mercedes dealership. It was just off the Golden Glades interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> We almost booked that one for our trip this summer, but ended up going with the Tropicana Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its starting to get close for us. Thankfully we don’t need to plan too much. I’m starting to think of snacks to bring for our long bus ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a zoo day. I am waiting for the Metro Richmond zoo to announce when the new cheetah cubs will be available for viewing. I haven’t been to that zoo before.
> 
> Nothing  on the agenda for today except meeting with the alterations person for B’s prom dress. I hope it’s not too terribly expensive.



Don’t you love those dreams where everything goes wrong?  Least you weren’t neekie lol.

Easy to google a cliff notes version of dream interpretation, usually spot on for me as to my feelings at any given time...others, it’s a good giggle.



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by before we head off to meet our friend and have lunch later.
> 
> Can’t believe the two weeks is up already........but it hasn’t felt like it has gone by in a flash this time.......we have truly loved and savoured every minute of our trip.....even when we needed a snooze it was nice.
> 
> Weather today is glorious again for those arriving it looks beautiful........
> 
> Loved staying at Sapphire again and enjoyed the time we spent over at RP too........always a pleasure to see all the guys again we know so well and new friends too. We love seeing them every trip.
> 
> After lunch today will maybe spend an hour over at RP in Club Lounge then head off to drop car off then the dreaded wait to take off tonight.......but we get to see our boy tomorrow........
> 
> Only have him for a few days then he is heading over to the companies other offices for two weeks as he’s been chosen to go with two others.......so proud of him for being one of the few chosen.......he’ll be home for the weekend though.....he’s excited about that too!!!
> 
> Will catch up with everyone when we get back to the UK......hoping jet lag doesn’t hurt so much this time....but it usually does....
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.......
> 
> And *46* days till we get to do it all over again.........



But who is counting? Lol

You lost me on crawfish.  Have no problem with shrimp but anytime they leave the head on something, it creeps me out...even lobster, will only order the tail.

Congrats to your DS, his career is taking off! 



buckeev said:


> 48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!
> 
> Hopefully no Benzene Alerts and Shelter-in-place warnings!!!



Or visitors sliding down from Area 51. On 2nd thought, it’s vegas, you’d probably never notice!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s almost 10:00 and I am the only one up. Well, me and Caspian, but I think he is ready to go back to sleep.
> I kept having weird dreams last night. In one of them I was on a plane heading for Orlando. We were about to land when I realized that I didn’t bring any luggage with me. Then I realized that I had brought nothing at all with me - no purse, no, wallet, no ID. How did I get on a plane without ID? I woke up before I was able to figure anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up my old apartment complex. It was on 165 Street Road. Strange address. I think we were next to a Mercedes dealership. It was just off the Golden Glades interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> We almost booked that one for our trip this summer, but ended up going with the Tropicana Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its starting to get close for us. Thankfully we don’t need to plan too much. I’m starting to think of snacks to bring for our long bus ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a zoo day. I am waiting for the Metro Richmond zoo to announce when the new cheetah cubs will be available for viewing. I haven’t been to that zoo before.
> 
> Nothing  on the agenda for today except meeting with the alterations person for B’s prom dress. I hope it’s not too terribly expensive.


Sounds like you were in the same general area as my mom and cousin. Probably closer to my cousin who lived on Ives Dairy Rd. Mom lived across the street from Oleta State Park. 
Where is Tropicana in relation to The Anaheim Hotel?  The name sounds familiar.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Sounds like you were in the same general area as my mom and cousin. Probably closer to my cousin who lived on Ives Dairy Rd. Mom lived across the street from Oleta State Park.
> Where is Tropicana in relation to The Anaheim Hotel?  The name sounds familiar.



Ives Dairy Rd. Sounds familiar. It’s been a long time. We left Miami in 2003.

It looks like the hotels are very close to each other.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Ives Dairy Rd. Sounds familiar. It’s been a long time. We left Miami in 2003.
> 
> It looks like the hotels are very close to each other.


Looks like they are, just at opposite ends of entrance.  I checked rates for my Aug dates, Anaheim is about $40 cheaper for me.


----------



## Squirlz

Happy Saturday!  Sun is out and we're taking the topless car out later.  It's been forever!

Last night I started thinking about maybe switching to Hard Rock from RPR for our next trip.  It's about $35 more per night.  I thought I had heard good things about HR Club Level compared to RPR but recent posts sound just the opposite.  Any thoughts?


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Snow flurries yikes!



Yep- got 2 inches yesterday! 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks, always good to get home.......



Safe travels!



Lynne G said:


> It is a Saturday and Zoo is the main activity today.



Yay! Can't wait to see some pictures!



Charade67 said:


> I kept having weird dreams last night.



Ha- dreams can be so funny!



keishashadow said:


> Snowing



Yep- our 2 inches of snow is slowly melting today! Hope no more snow!



Squirlz said:


> Last night I started thinking about maybe switching to Hard Rock from RPR for our next trip. It's about $35 more per night. I thought I had heard good things about HR Club Level compared to RPR but recent posts sound just the opposite. Any thoughts?



We stay at HRH a few times each year- club level.  We love it! Yes- it's a smaller lounge and from what I've read maybe a little less food variety than the other lounges.  But, they have a new manager who is adding new items to the appetizer menu.  The staff there are like family to us- as is the staff of the hotel. We love it there!! You can't beat the short walk to the parks! I'm happy to answer any other questions!

Hi Mac!! 

Safe travels to Vegas Buckeev!

Happy Saturday all!!

The snow is melting- bright sunshine today! The next week shows lots of sun and mild temps!! Yay- maybe spring will actually come to Buffalo!!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Yay it’s Saturday!
> 
> Not a big deal for me but it is for those that hold down a full time job each week
> 
> Retirement means every day is a Saturday
> 
> Have a great weekend homies
> 
> Safe travels home Schumi
> 
> For those trip planning, crossing my fingers you get  everything lined up for your first priority _


Exactly!  Every day is Saturday for us!  Loving it. 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 390047
> View attachment 390048
> 
> 
> DH just left, got me up early, said 5:30 was a fine time to get up, he has things to do.  Me too, iPad viewing, in my warm bed.
> 
> It is a Saturday and Zoo is the main activity today.
> 
> We went out to walk around the mall yesterday afternoon, and what?  When we got out around 6, steady rain.  Seems round two left another inch of rain before the clock struck midnight.  Was a very wet day.  Over 2 inches.
> 
> And, seems only an unlucky appearance of a rain shower or two is in the weekend forecast.
> 
> Roads sound dry, and I don’t hear rain, noisy train, so it must be clear out.  Must be overcast though, no bright sun streaming through my windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one all!


Oh that pic!  Yikes!  I have to disagree with your DH!  5:30 is not a fine time to get up!  Enjoy the zoo today. When my girls were young we used to go to the Animal Park this time of year, it’s spring break here. It’s an outside zoo with walking trails. We loved seeing all the babies.  And after we’d have a picnic. They have an area with picnic tables near the petting area. 
Rained here overnight, now looks like the sun is trying to come out. 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It’s almost 10:00 and I am the only one up. Well, me and Caspian, but I think he is ready to go back to sleep.
> I kept having weird dreams last night. In one of them I was on a plane heading for Orlando. We were about to land when I realized that I didn’t bring any luggage with me. Then I realized that I had brought nothing at all with me - no purse, no, wallet, no ID. How did I get on a plane without ID? I woke up before I was able to figure anything out.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up my old apartment complex. It was on 165 Street Road. Strange address. I think we were next to a Mercedes dealership. It was just off the Golden Glades interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> We almost booked that one for our trip this summer, but ended up going with the Tropicana Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its starting to get close for us. Thankfully we don’t need to plan too much. I’m starting to think of snacks to bring for our long bus ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a zoo day. I am waiting for the Metro Richmond zoo to announce when the new cheetah cubs will be available for viewing. I haven’t been to that zoo before.
> 
> Nothing  on the agenda for today except meeting with the alterations person for B’s prom dress. I hope it’s not too terribly expensive.


I’ve had those dreams just before a trip!  I guess we all fuss about what to bring, and afraid to forget something. 2 yrs ago I left my iPhone home  I realized when I was in the airport sitting at the gate area. My daughter had hers so I phoned home and had husband fed x it to me at my Deerfield Hotel. He always stays home on these trips and dog sits. He isn’t a park person. Another time we were flying out of SeaTac so we go down the day before and do some shopping etc. Get to Florida and realize my Visa is missing in my wallet. Tore hotel room apart, no Visa. Must have left it in Seattle in one of the (many) stores we went to   Called bank. In 24 hrs had new card!  No wonder I have nightmares before travel lol. 



buckeev said:


> 48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!
> 
> Hopefully no Benzene Alerts and Shelter-in-place warnings!!!


Yay!  Have a great trip!



Squirlz said:


> Happy Saturday!  Sun is out and we're taking the topless car out later.  It's been forever!
> 
> Last night I started thinking about maybe switching to Hard Rock from RPR for our next trip.  It's about $35 more per night.  I thought I had heard good things about HR Club Level compared to RPR but recent posts sound just the opposite.  Any thoughts?


I was looking at photos of both CLs and it does seem like RPH looks better.  I’m toying with the idea of getting HRH CL, it’s only $60 more than our pool view room.  But wasn’t impressed with what I saw in the photos so still on the fence. 

Today is exactly 1 month till I leave for Florida   beach first, then Universal, let the countdown begin!  May go see Capt. Marvel today or Monday. Can’t decide!  
No plans today. Brother in law who usually comes for Saturday night dinner is out of town. So quiet day here. 
to anyone I missed.


----------



## buckeev

OK...I've created a *MONSTER!* Dear Bride tells me I need to go get a haircut, trim my beard, AND-GET THIS CRAP- *BUY NEW CLOTHES* for *VEGAS! ...TODAY!!!* Ummm...
Sorry Honey Dear, But but if _*Donny*_ thinks less of you 'cuz you married a Cargo Short Wearing, Theme Park Going Hobo, *SO BE IT!!!
*
_(He says as he's headed to the Men's Warehouse...)_*  *


----------



## Sue M

Buckeev


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> OK...I've created a *MONSTER!* Dear Bride tells me I need to go get a haircut, trim my beard, AND-GET THIS CRAP- *BUY NEW CLOTHES* for *VEGAS! ...TODAY!!!* Ummm...
> Sorry Honey Dear, But but if _*Donny*_ thinks less of you 'cuz you married a Cargo Short Wearing, Theme Park Going Hobo, *SO BE IT!!!
> *
> _(He says as he's headed to the Men's Warehouse...)_*  *


_I need to take lessons from your wife 
She’s trained you well....

Jk_


----------



## Lynne G

Not a baby gator, but a dwarf one.  Just chilling. 


Cute little monkey.




Hello aardvark.  Had its full head in the can a second ago, then it sprawled upside down next to the bucket, and looked like it was asleep.  Girl. Hehe.


----------



## Lynne G

Little newt.  Not the Potter one, Lol.


The frogs were real.  Almost fake looking, but definitely not.

I will see if little one has any to post.

Was a fun time at Zoo.


----------



## macraven

_Frogs are real???
Wow!


You had me fooled!
_


----------



## Sue M

Looks like a fun day at the Zoo!  Those frogs really don’t look real!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all-
Busy few days, did read through but no hope of catching up as it was usually before falling asleep.
Baby chicks are getting their feathers, look a bit ragged. Personalities taking shape too-yellow one loves to be held. Charlie is FAST and is a task catching her when she is out, but will settle right down and sleep with neck all stretched out. Tiana takes it all in, and is very very vocal about stuff. Taking them out of brooder a couple times a day to get their "hops" out: they hop, jump and pretend to fly all over-my living room is covered in old beach towels when they are out. Older hens want nothing to do with the babies.

Older kid got her internship: going to New Mexico, university of New mexico in Albuquerque, with 3 weeks field work in Alaska. Dates are such that we probably wont see her much before her internship starts. And DH's oldest daughter is a finalist in Young investigator of the year for the European society of Cardiology Heart failure association-means she gets an all expense paid trip for her (and spouse) to Greece later this spring, and they decided to spend a few days in Milan as well. Then she is off to Norway and Sweden to present her research as well. Means she won't be in florida in time frame we are there though.

COmmittee met this am to get stuff inventoried for our Cajun cookoff event this saturday, went to lunch after at Mexican place where friend is manager. Anyone watch DAys of our Lives? our waiter used to play Phillip Kiriakis (Jay Kenneth Johnson).  He said he may be reprising role...Nice man.



buckeev said:


> 48 HOURS TILL VEGAS!
> 
> Hopefully no Benzene Alerts and Shelter-in-place warnings!!!


OOH have fun at the concert!!



keishashadow said:


> WM/sams complex cause we ran out of
> 
> Bacon


 NO BACON?? Hope the odds were ever in your favor!



keishashadow said:


> On 2nd thought, it’s vegas, you’d probably never notice!


 Especially Fremont street!!



Lynne G said:


> The frogs were real. Almost fake looking, but definitely not.


 Very cool! 

Ugh have Charlie and Tiana crawling on me and standing on keyboard.

Hope safe travels for Schumi and HI to all other peeps!


----------



## Monykalyn

charlie chilling on shoulder
 Tiana deciding if trying to peck keys is worth it or not


----------



## Monykalyn

Lolashe really is looking a bit ragged with quills, fluff being replace with feathers.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn sounds like the kids are doing well!  New Mexico and Alaska will be a great experience. And congrats to oldest too! 

I haven’t watched Days in years.  I do recall the name but can’t put a face to it.

Those chicks sure do grow fast!  I guess Hens aren’t very maternal creatures!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  We got the dress in for alterations. If B were a few inches taller or liked to wear heels it wouldn’t have needed hemming. While we were at the shop I overheard one girl tell her father that she was going to wear Converse with her prom dress. 



Sue M said:


> Another time we were flying out of SeaTac so we go down the day before and do some shopping etc. Get to Florida and realize my Visa is missing in my wallet. Tore hotel room apart, no Visa. Must have left it in Seattle in one of the (many) stores we went to  Called bank. In 24 hrs had new card! No wonder I have nightmares before travel lol.


 That happened to me once. I forgot where were were going, but I had made a purchase in a shop in the Atlanta airport. Later, just before we were to take off I realized that I didn’t have my debit card with me. I called the shop and it was still there. I just had them FedEx it to the hotel I ws going to.



buckeev said:


> OK...I've created a *MONSTER!* Dear Bride tells me I need to go get a haircut, trim my beard, AND-GET THIS CRAP- *BUY NEW CLOTHES* for *VEGAS! ...TODAY!!!* Ummm...
> Sorry Honey Dear, But but if _*Donny*_ thinks less of you 'cuz you married a Cargo Short Wearing, Theme Park Going Hobo, *SO BE IT!!!
> *
> _(He says as he's headed to the Men's Warehouse...)_*  *


 Thanks for the laugh. I read this to my husband and he asked me if I thought he needed to buy new clothes for Vegas. I’m not going with him, so I really don’t care. He’s going for a professional convention, so I assume he will dress appropriately.



Monykalyn said:


> Busy few days, did read through but no hope of catching up as it was usually before falling asleep.
> Baby chicks are getting their feathers, look a bit ragged. Personalities taking shape too-yellow one loves to be held. Charlie is FAST and is a task catching her when she is out, but will settle right down and sleep with neck all stretched out. Tiana takes it all in, and is very very vocal about stuff. Taking them out of brooder a couple times a day to get their "hops" out: they hop, jump and pretend to fly all over-my living room is covered in old beach towels when they are out. Older hens want nothing to do with the babies.


Sounds like you may have a new cuddle chicken.



Monykalyn said:


> Older kid got her internship: going to New Mexico, university of New mexico in Albuquerque, with 3 weeks field work in Alaska. Dates are such that we probably wont see her much before her internship starts. And DH's oldest daughter is a finalist in Young investigator of the year for the European society of Cardiology Heart failure association-means she gets an all expense paid trip for her (and spouse) to Greece later this spring, and they decided to spend a few days in Milan as well. Then she is off to Norway and Sweden to present her research as well. Means she won't be in florida in time frame we are there though.


 Congratulations to both of them. 

The picture of the artificial looking real frogs reminded me of a shopping center that used to be in Atlanta. It had a “sculpture” of dozens of little gold frogs that were facing this globe like thing. A friend of mine called it Temple of the frog god.


----------



## Lynne G

Quiet morning for me, so nice. 

Guess the power company was not done fixing the cable, as when we came home from the Zoo yesterday, had to reset everything, and house felt cold for a few minutes.  Hope they don’t need to do any more fixing.  

Very cute chicks, MonyK.  And great to the daughters successes.  So awesome  places they both will be.  

Charade, that is nice not much to alter on B’s dress.  Little one is fond of high heels, so that is what she is wearing, which is why I think very little hemming.  Maybe some will wear sneakers, but I think most wear heels, because they like them and like to take pictures wearing them, then the heels  go in a pile while they dance.  

Not much today, grocery shopping, and got little one to agree to watch Wonder Park with me.  I know it is more a kids movie, but I don’t mind.  There was not much else I was really interested in seeing in the movie theater.

 


Later homies, tea for me, and the remote.  Starting the day with a smile, hope all the homies do too.

And Buckeev, hope you look dapper and have a great time in Vegas.

Schumi, safe travels, with no issues, and happy you had a nice time.  Looking forward to your excellent trip report.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Sending some Sunday cheer to everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, 2nd day of sunshine here, we are on a roll   Snagged two, four # pkg of bacon at SAMS should last for a bit.  I always repackage and plop in freezer.  Today making chicken wings & fries/gravy for dinner.  Have been hankering for them some time.  Should give the pooch a bath, odds not good lol

Last night dinner @ red Robbin, was busy and food decidedly off, surprised as usually a good meal at that location. Hope they didn’t get a new cook.  Best part of Capt Mar-vel was the kittieFamily reported the LEGO movie was not up to par.  





buckeev said:


> OK...I've created a *MONSTER!* Dear Bride tells me I need to go get a haircut, trim my beard, AND-GET THIS CRAP- *BUY NEW CLOTHES* for *VEGAS! ...TODAY!!!* Ummm...
> Sorry Honey Dear, But but if _*Donny*_ thinks less of you 'cuz you married a Cargo Short Wearing, Theme Park Going Hobo, *SO BE IT!!!
> *
> _(He says as he's headed to the Men's Warehouse...)_*  *



My better half hasn’t purchased an item of clothing since I took the helm, let’s just say i’m His stylist and he appreciates it. Some men just are not shoppers.



Monykalyn said:


> LolaView attachment 390283she really is looking a bit ragged with quills, fluff being replace with feathers.



L-o, l-a...Lola strikes me as a great name for a chicken.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!

Lynne- love the zoo pics!! Cute frogs!

Monyk- Precious, precious baby chicks!!

Robo- great minion memes!! 



keishashadow said:


> My better half hasn’t purchased an item of clothing since I took the helm, let’s just say i’m His stylist and he appreciates it. Some men just are not shoppers.



Yep- would NEVER send Joe clothes shopping on his own!  I still pack for him, too!!
Luckily, the boys are good at both shopping and packing! 

 Sue, Mac, Charade! and all others just getting started today!!


Still unpacking from our trip! When we come home and go right back to work, it takes us a bit to get unpacked and organized! A little housework and working on company financials at home today!

Hey- it's in the 40's!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I try to avoid the stores on the weekends but since it was...
> 
> Snowing
> 
> Yesterday, just couldn’t wedge myself out of the warm house.  Several stops to make, including the dreaded WM/sams complex cause we ran out of
> 
> Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> But who is counting? Lol
> 
> You lost me on crawfish.  Have no problem with shrimp but anytime they leave the head on something, it creeps me out...even lobster, will only order the tail.
> 
> Congrats to your DS, his career is taking off!



You ran out of bacon!!!!! Noooooo.........always dread that happening.......

The crawfish were nice......but so much effort for not much reward.......shrimp were amazing but you do get them with heads, tails and everything in between......hence the gloves and bib......it is messy.......but so good!!!

Thank you........he’s doing good!!!!



Squirlz said:


> Happy Saturday!  Sun is out and we're taking the topless car out later.  It's been forever!
> 
> Last night I started thinking about maybe switching to Hard Rock from RPR for our next trip.  It's about $35 more per night.  I thought I had heard good things about HR Club Level compared to RPR but recent posts sound just the opposite.  Any thoughts?



I wouldn’t use the HRH Club Lounge........it is much smaller, and I mean smaller........last visit we spoke to a family who had one night there and transferred to RP Club level and were much happier.......they couldn’t get a seat in HR and it was very cramped. Beer and wine were served outside the lounge as there was no room. They have admitted this is a problem.  There have been a few negative reviews around recently........been in both and RP is far superior........



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, 2nd day of sunshine here, we are on a roll   Snagged two, four # pkg of bacon at SAMS should last for a bit.  I always repackage and plop in freezer.  Today making chicken wings & fries/gravy for dinner.  Have been hankering for them some time.  Should give the pooch a bath, odds not good lol
> 
> Last night dinner @ red Robbin, was busy and food decidedly off, surprised as usually a good meal at that location.
> 
> My better half hasn’t purchased an item of clothing since I took the helm, let’s just say i’m His stylist and he appreciates it. Some men just are not shoppers.



We came back to sunshine today.....yay, glad you have some nice weather too........food sounds good.......we met a family from your City......and guess what.....they hate the cold too!!

The RR on I Drive is somewhere we looked at trying but friends at the hotel said don’t go.......I trust their judgement so kept away.....funny how some locations are better than others.

Oh my goodness I agree!!! Tom has never shopped for himself since we met........would never occur to him to go on his own.......of course the fact we spend every waking and sleeping moment together makes that unlikely......Your Mister always looks good so you make good choices for him...........



Thanks to you for the safe travel wishes......always appreciated........

Had a wonderful trip........fabulous flight home. Quietest night flight ever!! Even the almost 7 month old baby on the other side of us never made one sound, he was adorable and couldn’t take his eyes off of Tom! So cute........then he slept all flight. Have to admit we slept for around 3 hours which is unusual and happy we did. One of our three pilots was the senior training pilot and actually he was seamless......barely even felt us taking off and apart from the turbulence through the cloud after we took off it was perfect.....and the smoothest landing ever!!!!

Good journey home with car service we had.......Tom and I both managed to snooze (sleep soundly apparently) for almost 90 minutes, made the longer journey much more palatable. Have them booked for our May trip too. More expensive way to do it, but so much easier so it’s worth it.

Seeing Kyle was was lovely  had a good old catch up and stayed up this time, didn’t go to bed at all........did laundry (don’t laugh Janet) and most of it all done now. Had takeout food as always and now trying to stay awake till at least 10.30pm....almost two hours....not sure I’ll manage it.

Nice to be home though.......hope everyone’s good........


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a nice lazy day - Church, lunch, nap. Unfortunately I napped too long and too late in the day.I’ll be up for a while now. 
We had a gorgeous spring day today. We still have our windows open. 

Lynne - How was Wonder Park?

Keisha - I loved watching Nick Fury’s interaction with the cat. 
Dh is actually a better shopper than I am. I hate shopping with him because he is a browser and I am more of a get in, get it, and get out kind of person.

B hates shopping. I practically have to force her to get new clothes when she needs them. 

Schumi - Glad to hear you had an enjoyable trip home. Hope you got a good night’s sleep.

We are going to have a very late supper tonight. I’m thinking waffles, eggs, and bacon.


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> ....
> My better half hasn’t purchased an item of clothing since I took the helm, let’s just say i’m His stylist and he appreciates it. Some men just are not shoppers.


Oh, I have_* NO PROBLEM SHOPPING*_...Except for fancy clothes! We've owned a screen printing company for over 30 years, so I "might" have a T-Shirt or two. I told my wife I was gonna buy a dang purple suit in honor of his holy toothiness and she about came unglued.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I liked Wonder Park.  Was a longer movie than I thought it should have been, but it did keep all the kids in the movie theater quiet the whole movie.  

I enjoyed much of the animated characters, as they were very well done. Nice G movie, that for most kids was a gentle way of showing sad feelings and how to get over them. 

Quiet night, which is fine for me.  Back to routine soon enough.  Made steak sandwiches with fried peppers and onions for dinner.


----------



## macraven

_If you are a Walking Dead fan, tonight was a great episode 

Playing catch up now for the thread here 

Hope all had a fine weekend!_


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, 2nd day of sunshine here, we are on a roll   Snagged two, four # pkg of bacon at SAMS should last for a bit.  I always repackage and plop in freezer.  Today making chicken wings & fries/gravy for dinner.  Have been hankering for them some time.  Should give the pooch a bath, odds not good lol
> 
> Last night dinner @ red Robbin, was busy and food decidedly off, surprised as usually a good meal at that location. Hope they didn’t get a new cook.  Best part of Capt Mar-vel was the kittieFamily reported the LEGO movie was not up to par.
> 
> My better half hasn’t purchased an item of clothing since I took the helm, let’s just say i’m His stylist and he appreciates it. Some men just are not shoppers.
> 
> 
> L-o, l-a...Lola strikes me as a great name for a chicken.


We also picked up several pkg of our thick bacon, sale!  Also in freezer now. Too bad about the below standard meal. Guess it can happen anywhere. We have 2 Red Robin near us. At opposite ends of town. Haven’t been in awhile but I like them.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was a nice lazy day - Church, lunch, nap. Unfortunately I napped too long and too late in the day.I’ll be up for a while now.
> We had a gorgeous spring day today. We still have our windows open.
> 
> 
> Dh is actually a better shopper than I am. I hate shopping with him because he is a browser and I am more of a get in, get it, and get out kind of person.
> 
> B hates shopping. I practically have to force her to get new clothes when she needs them.
> 
> We are going to have a very late supper tonight. I’m thinking waffles, eggs, and bacon.


Semi lazy day here!  Church, mall, Mac had a 25% sale, home for a rest, dog walk, then had to meet a friend back at the mall.



pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday all!!
> 
> 
> Yep- would NEVER send Joe clothes shopping on his own!  I still pack for him, too!!
> Luckily, the boys are good at both shopping and packing!
> 
> Sue, Mac, Charade! and all others just getting started today!!
> 
> 
> Still unpacking from our trip! When we come home and go right back to work, it takes us a bit to get unpacked and organized! A little housework and working on company financials at home today!
> 
> Hey- it's in the 40's!!
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes me weeks to unpack. I go into denial that vacay is over lol. I’m glad I’m not the only one that doesn’t shop for my husband!  Well, I do sometimes if I see something I think will suit while I’m out and about but mainly he gets his own stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ran out of bacon!!!!! Noooooo.........always dread that happening.......
> 
> The crawfish were nice......but so much effort for not much reward.......shrimp were amazing but you do get them with heads, tails and everything in between......hence the gloves and bib......it is messy.......but so good!!!
> 
> I wouldn’t use the HRH Club Lounge........it is much smaller, and I mean smaller........last visit we spoke to a family who had one night there and transferred to RP Club level and were much happier.......they couldn’t get a seat in HR and it was very cramped. Beer and wine were served outside the lounge as there was no room. They have admitted this is a problem.  There have been a few negative reviews around recently........been in both and RP is far superior........
> 
> 
> 
> The RR on I Drive is somewhere we looked at trying but friends at the hotel said don’t go.......I trust their judgement so kept away.....funny how some locations are better than others.
> 
> 
> Thanks to you for the safe travel wishes......always appreciated........
> 
> Had a wonderful trip........fabulous flight home. Quietest night flight ever!! Even the almost 7 month old baby on the other side of us never made one sound, he was adorable and couldn’t take his eyes off of Tom! So cute........then he slept all flight. Have to admit we slept for around 3 hours which is unusual and happy we did. One of our three pilots was the senior training pilot and actually he was seamless......barely even felt us taking off and apart from the turbulence through the cloud after we took off it was perfect.....and the smoothest landing ever!!!!
> 
> Good journey home with car service we had.......Tom and I both managed to snooze (sleep soundly apparently) for almost 90 minutes, made the longer journey much more palatable. Have them booked for our May trip too. More expensive way to do it, but so much easier so it’s worth it.
> 
> Seeing Kyle was was lovely  had a good old catch up and stayed up this time, didn’t go to bed at all........did laundry (don’t laugh Janet) and most of it all done now. Had takeout food as always and now trying to stay awake till at least 10.30pm....almost two hours....not sure I’ll manage it.
> 
> Nice to be home though.......hope everyone’s good........
> 
> 
> 
> One should never run out of bacon!  Lol.
> Sounds like RR is much like Olive Garden, location dependant.
> I’m so glad they give you gloves. It’s going to be a learning curve on how to get heads off the the shrimp!  So agree that the effort must be worth the gain.
> I don’t think I’ll bother with CL at HRH, pics didn’t look great. We may have to cancel anyway for Sept. have to wait until friend knows for sure. We will reschedule for a later date if we have to cancel Sept, want to get 2 trips out of AP!
> 
> Multi quotes not working well. Have to go back to see what I missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _If you are a Walking Dead fan, tonight was a great episode
> 
> Playing catch up now for the thread here
> 
> Hope all had a fine weekend!_


Haven’t watched yet. Had to go out earlier so recorded it. Will watch in a little while!  I’m loving this season!


----------



## macraven

_Sue, hope you are recording Talking Dead also as it filled in a few things

It’s gonna be a long night for me as the encore show will be on 12:30 to 2:00 am_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue, hope you are recording Talking Dead also as it filled in a few things
> 
> It’s gonna be a long night for me as the encore show will be on 12:30 to 2:00 am_


Thanks, just set the record for the midnight show. I still haven’t watched tonight’s Walking Dead show.  I think I may save for the morning now since it’s already 11pm here now. So may turn on a boring show so I can get to sleep, lol


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to routine.  Yep, that pre-dawn commute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeHe.

While it's dark out, I usually don't turn on my outside lights, as my car is not far from the house.  Well, stepped out the door, and swear I saw something dart under my car.  Er, okay.  Noisily walked around the car, and as I opened my car door, a rabbit shot out the back from under the car.  Sorry bunny.  Ah, it's that time of year.  And a balmy 53.  Nice, but interestingly, that early morning temp, is also the high today.  Rain too, to let the late afternoon commute most likely be wet.  Yep. April showers.  Close enough.  LOL






, So, it's tea time for me.  Later homies.  

Hope you have a great day, and glad to hear Mac enjoyed the Walking Dead last night.  

Also glad Schumi is home, happy, and ready to fly over the pond in another couple of months.  

Finally, sales on bacon.  Ah, all is right.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Commute word does not exist in your vocabulary once you retire 

Either do clocks

Lol
_


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Mac.  LOL  

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!!

Bright sunshine today and mild temps!!

Lynne- glad it was a bunny! I'm always scared a skunk will be my visitor!! 

Mac- commute and clocks for many many years for me!  Have to support my vacation habit!

 to all peeps getting going this Monday!!


Look what popped out of my desk!!  If only!!


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Sue, hope you are recording Talking Dead also as it filled in a few things
> 
> It’s gonna be a long night for me as the encore show will be on 12:30 to 2:00 am_


I fell asleep during the first run and had to watch the encore too.  That's what happens when you have to get up at 6 am to get ready for work....good episode though ...hope Sue was able to watch since they mentioned some had trouble with the first show not recording the full length.

Glad to see Carole and Patty made it home safely.

Time to get going and cut the grass before it rains this afternoon....I think I'm gonna need another cup of coffee 

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, could have been a skunk, cat, or fox as well, Patty.  Glad to hear you get sun and mild temps.  We have gray skies and 50's.  I would not say sunny or mild.  Though they are saying this rain maker is a one day dumper, and we will have 2 days of full sun the next 2 days.  Saying by the end of the week, 70's.  What?  So happy about that, if true. 

Will walk today, and maybe take my sunglasses, though from the window, most likely won't need.  And if I bring my umbrella, then it won't rain.  I hope.  LOL







Hope your second cup of coffee, was just as good Tink.  Yep, early riser I am during the week days.  So I hear ya.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue, hope you are recording Talking Dead also as it filled in a few things
> 
> It’s gonna be a long night for me as the encore show will be on 12:30 to 2:00 am_


Wow, I just watched Walking Dead when I got up this morning. Didn’t see that coming


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Back to routine.  Yep, that pre-dawn commute.  or
> 
> While it's dark out, I usually don't turn on my outside lights, as my car is not far from the house.  Well, stepped out the door, and swear I saw something dart under my car.  Er, okay.  Noisily walked around the car, and as I opened my car door, a rabbit shot out the back from under the car.  Sorry bunny.  Ah, it's that time of year.  And a balmy 53.  Nice, but interestingly, that early morning temp, is also the high today.  Rain too, to let the late afternoon commute most likely be wet.  Yep. April showers.  Close enough.  LOL
> 
> So, it's tea time for me.  Later homies.
> 
> Hope you have a great day, and glad to hear Mac enjoyed the Walking Dead last night.
> 
> Also glad Schumi is home, happy, and ready to fly over the pond in another couple of months.
> 
> Finally, sales on bacon.  Ah, all is right.  LOL


Well, at least your temps aren’t in the minus now!  Highs to 55F here today, rain tonight.  Who washed their car 
A couple of nights ago there was a cat fight in our garage!  We haven’t had a skunk around in awhile. You can sure smell them!  



tink1957 said:


> I fell asleep during the first run and had to watch the encore too.  That's what happens when you have to get up at 6 am to get ready for work....good episode though ...hope Sue was able to watch since they mentioned some had trouble with the first show not recording the full length.
> 
> Glad to see Carole and Patty made it home safely.
> 
> Time to get going and cut the grass before it rains this afternoon....I think I'm gonna need another cup of coffee
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


No problem with my recording. I’m glad I didn’t watch last night before bed! Lol. Will watch Talking later today. Glad Mac gave me a heads up on recording it. I’m going to need a few explanations!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, could have been a skunk, cat, or fox as well, Patty.  Glad to hear you get sun and mild temps.  We have gray skies and 50's.  I would not say sunny or mild.  Though they are saying this rain maker is a one day dumper, and we will have 2 days of full sun the next 2 days.  Saying by the end of the week, 70's.  What?  So happy about that, if true.
> 
> Will walk today, and maybe take my sunglasses, though from the window, most likely won't need.  And if I bring my umbrella, then it won't rain.  I hope.  LOL
> 
> 
> Hope your second cup of coffee, was just as good Tink.  Yep, early riser I am during the week days.  So I hear ya.


At end of week sounds like you’re getting our last weeks temps. Does the weather pattern go from west to east I wonder?

Quiet day today, nothing planned. Except maybe search for DL flights. I hate doing it while Canadian dollar is down but they’re projecting fares will go up from grounding the 737 Max planes. Alaska doesn’t have any, but maybe an overflow from the other airlines?  Time to start watching. 

Next 2 days busy with dentist appt, dog groomer, tax accountant, friends birthday luncheon, and it’s time to switch out winter clothing from dresser & closet, and put in spring/summer.  Then I can start to lay out clothing I want to pack!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning everyone ...It was a tough week being really sick. When I catch something I seem to get hit harder. I couldn't even look at a computer screen, tv or anything my eyes and head would hurt. Feeling a little better not great though. I have missed everyone and wanted to stop by. I was only able to catch a few things posted.

It's slowly warming up during the day, I can't wait to wake up to warm weather and not need a jacket. Meals were very basic this week, mostly pasta with different things. It is one of the easiest things to make when I am down for the count. 

Liv and the group handed in their roller coaster project today and have to present. I feel bad because it was done at my house ( we have all the tools and the basement) and unfortunately the other  two couldn't come over as often so a lot fell to Liv. They are upset cause they feel they didn't do as much. Liv told them she is putting they all did equal amount. Liv just cares about the grade not who did what. I hope they will be okay. I guess there are rumors going around that Liv did most of the work. She thinks  that is why people don't work with her much. The truth is she would let them but they don't step up and she is not going to get a bad grade for it. Brian did help with some of the construction and the tools. I think it was fine but who knows. She is very nervous about presenting but I told her she will be fine.

Liv and I couldn't get to look at shoes last week with me being sick, so hoping  to do that this week. I hope she can find what she wants. 

Schumi Glad that you had a great time and a good flight home. It is nice to be home after a trip especially coming home to your son.  Congrats to your son for being chosen for his job! 

Lynne Loved the pics of the zoo. The aardvark is so cute!! Have you been on the safari at six flags NJ. If you get off at the camp  they have Archie the ant eater. I have a picture of him sticking his head in a bright orange cone and walking around. They are so cute to watch. Oh and I have a picture Archie painted with his paws. NJ does this with some of the animals to raise money. I have another from Joyce the elephant. They are amazing to have on my walls.

Monykalyn I love the pic of the chicks. They are so adorable. How nice to see your son with the chick. I hope they continue  to bring you guys joy. Congrats to your kids on their expeditions.

Buckeev Enjoy Vegas!!

Mac I didn't get to see the walking dead yet. I am hoping to watch it tonight. I have heard it is good. I wish I had seen your recommendation on the Talking Dead. I will try and find it. I hope you and the kitties are doing well.

Charade I thought B's dress was very pretty, I am glad she is happy with it. Oh good you got it back you guys must feel better now. That is funny you mentioned the converse because the sales associate who sold us the dress recommended Liv to wear converse cause she doesn't wear heels. Liv is going to do silver flats. I am sure you will need lots of snacks  for the bus trip make sure you get your favorite!!
I hear you Liv can't stand shopping either unless it is something specific she wants. It's like pulling teeth.

Patty Happy unpacking and organizing. It takes us a while too. Glad your trip was great and what you needed. Glad your temps are rising. Oh and I would love to have that cute orange boy pop out anytime!!

Keisha Glad you had a great night's sleep. It is amazing how you feel when that happens. I don't have that often but boy does it feel good. Yea my family had the same reaction about the kitty in Captain Marvel. We all found ourselves rooting for him!!! Glad you got your bacon and I put mine in the freezer too. 

Tink Nice to see you post! Wow good luck on getting your lawn cut, ours still kind of frozen and when it is not it is soaked from all the snow and melting. I can't wait to hear the sound of the lawn mower and not the snow blower!! I hope you got that extra cup of coffee and it helped.

Robo Thanks for the minions as always. Every time I see them I think of Uni and it makes me happy. Despicable Me is one of my favorite rides there. I hope you and your family are doing well.

Sue 30 days countdowns get exciting. I was at 90 days on Saturday till we leave. I like having the clothes that I am taking on vacation out already. It is such a pain to have to dig out the clothes to pack. I hope you can start finding some good flights to DL!!!!  Busy days and weeks makes the time go quicker for vacation!!!

 to anyone that I have missed, and I hope everyone has a great Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Sending more well wishes to you, Bobbie.  Yeah, seems the mom cook always has to be available.  Not my little one.  She loves shopping, particularly for her, and heels are always wanted, as most of the girls around here, definitely like them high.  And yes, we have done the safari a few times. When my kids were younger, we went there, when you used your own car to go through.  8th grade science classes always go to Six Flags for a day.  It's not that far, about an hour away.  We enjoy going to the Zoo.  It's about a 20 or so minute ride, and we see something different every time.  Like these 2 black spider monkeys beating the crap out each other, while chasing each other acrobatically all over the cage, including falling straight down from the ceiling to the floor.  All viewing were having a good time laughing at them.  They were so fast, I could not get a good shot of them with my phone.

Walk done, was with sunglasses, but almost not needed.  Definitely feels like rain is coming.  Was glad to have a jacket on too, as that just enough blow of wind felt cold.  

And yep Sue, most of the weather we get was what the West got days before, though it sometimes stalls over Keisha, as it doesn't pass over the mountain chain just West of me.  We also get snow and rain from Nor'easter storms too, that come up from the Southern coast.   I am hoping that gulf stream goes higher than us, as that means all the warm rises up North.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, dreary & rainy day.  Made the best of it, attacked my stove stop (sometimes those black ones can get away from you when you don’t have your readers on rewatched TWD (ahem twice lol). My DVR recording cut off at an hour.  So my middle DS texts after it and says something close to a spoiler...oh nooos

Trying to get my nerve up to book an excursion on upcoming trip outside of my comfort zone, almost there.



schumigirl said:


> You ran out of bacon!!!!! Noooooo.........always dread that happening.......
> 
> The crawfish were nice......but so much effort for not much reward.......shrimp were amazing but you do get them with heads, tails and everything in between......hence the gloves and bib......it is messy.......but so good!!!
> 
> Thank you........he’s doing good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t use the HRH Club Lounge........it is much smaller, and I mean smaller........last visit we spoke to a family who had one night there and transferred to RP Club level and were much happier.......they couldn’t get a seat in HR and it was very cramped. Beer and wine were served outside the lounge as there was no room. They have admitted this is a problem.  There have been a few negative reviews around recently........been in both and RP is far superior........
> 
> 
> 
> We came back to sunshine today.....yay, glad you have some nice weather too........food sounds good.......we met a family from your City......and guess what.....they hate the cold too!!
> 
> The RR on I Drive is somewhere we looked at trying but friends at the hotel said don’t go.......I trust their judgement so kept away.....funny how some locations are better than others.
> 
> Oh my goodness I agree!!! Tom has never shopped for himself since we met........would never occur to him to go on his own.......of course the fact we spend every waking and sleeping moment together makes that unlikely......Your Mister always looks good so you make good choices for him...........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you for the safe travel wishes......always appreciated........
> 
> Had a wonderful trip........fabulous flight home. Quietest night flight ever!! Even the almost 7 month old baby on the other side of us never made one sound, he was adorable and couldn’t take his eyes off of Tom! So cute........then he slept all flight. Have to admit we slept for around 3 hours which is unusual and happy we did. One of our three pilots was the senior training pilot and actually he was seamless......barely even felt us taking off and apart from the turbulence through the cloud after we took off it was perfect.....and the smoothest landing ever!!!!
> 
> Good journey home with car service we had.......Tom and I both managed to snooze (sleep soundly apparently) for almost 90 minutes, made the longer journey much more palatable. Have them booked for our May trip too. More expensive way to do it, but so much easier so it’s worth it.
> 
> Seeing Kyle was was lovely  had a good old catch up and stayed up this time, didn’t go to bed at all........did laundry (don’t laugh Janet) and most of it all done now. Had takeout food as always and now trying to stay awake till at least 10.30pm....almost two hours....not sure I’ll manage it.
> 
> Nice to be home though.......hope everyone’s good........



The eyes have it, eek.  Don’t know why that freaks me out.  

Funny thing about the mr is after decades of wearing nice stuff, he’s bit of a label snob now



buckeev said:


> Oh, I have_* NO PROBLEM SHOPPING*_...Except for fancy clothes! We've owned a screen printing company for over 30 years, so I "might" have a T-Shirt or two. I told my wife I was gonna buy a dang purple suit in honor of his holy toothiness and she about came unglued.



Didn’t know that, how cool!  One of my DS first jobs out of college was selling school & team tshirts, etc. to colleges, HS & club sport teams.  Talk about a cut throat business, who knew?  

I’ve been saying for years i’m Going to gather up my old vintage tshirts and make a quilt, have seen some nice finished products.



macraven said:


> _If you are a Walking Dead fan, tonight was a great episode
> 
> Playing catch up now for the thread here
> 
> Hope all had a fine weekend!_



It was indeed, great special effects and the twist was a goodie



Sue M said:


> We also picked up several pkg of our thick bacon, sale!  Also in freezer now. Too bad about the below standard meal. Guess it can happen anywhere. We have 2 Red Robin near us. At opposite ends of town. Haven’t been in awhile but I like them.



Here, i thought i was alone is stashing bacon in freezer lol.  Most I know say it tastes different to them.  my palate must not be as well defined



Sue M said:


> Thanks, just set the record for the midnight show. I still haven’t watched tonight’s Walking Dead show.  I think I may save for the morning now since it’s already 11pm here now. So may turn on a boring show so I can get to sleep, lol



I had to re set mine for later show.  Seemed so strange to come home this am & catch the end at 5am.  



macraven said:


> _Commute word does not exist in your vocabulary once you retire
> 
> Either do clocks
> 
> Lol_



I learnt it again lol



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning everyone ...It was a tough week being really sick. When I catch something I seem to get hit harder. I couldn't even look at a computer screen, tv or anything my eyes and head would hurt. Feeling a little better not great though. I have missed everyone and wanted to stop by. I was only able to catch a few things posted.
> 
> It's slowly warming up during the day, I can't wait to wake up to warm weather and not need a jacket. Meals were very basic this week, mostly pasta with different things. It is one of the easiest things to make when I am down for the count.
> 
> Liv and the group handed in their roller coaster project today and have to present. I feel bad because it was done at my house ( we have all the tools and the basement) and unfortunately the other  two couldn't come over as often so a lot fell to Liv. They are upset cause they feel they didn't do as much. Liv told them she is putting they all did equal amount. Liv just cares about the grade not who did what. I hope they will be okay. I guess there are rumors going around that Liv did most of the work. She thinks  that is why people don't work with her much. The truth is she would let them but they don't step up and she is not going to get a bad grade for it. Brian did help with some of the construction and the tools. I think it was fine but who knows. She is very nervous about presenting but I told her she will be fine.
> 
> Liv and I couldn't get to look at shoes last week with me being sick, so hoping  to do that this week. I hope she can find what she wants.
> 
> Schumi Glad that you had a great time and a good flight home. It is nice to be home after a trip especially coming home to your son.  Congrats to your son for being chosen for his job!
> 
> Lynne Loved the pics of the zoo. The aardvark is so cute!! Have you been on the safari at six flags NJ. If you get off at the camp  they have Archie the ant eater. I have a picture of him sticking his head in a bright orange cone and walking around. They are so cute to watch. Oh and I have a picture Archie painted with his paws. NJ does this with some of the animals to raise money. I have another from Joyce the elephant. They are amazing to have on my walls.
> 
> Monykalyn I love the pic of the chicks. They are so adorable. How nice to see your son with the chick. I hope they continue  to bring you guys joy. Congrats to your kids on their expeditions.
> 
> Buckeev Enjoy Vegas!!
> 
> Mac I didn't get to see the walking dead yet. I am hoping to watch it tonight. I have heard it is good. I wish I had seen your recommendation on the Talking Dead. I will try and find it. I hope you and the kitties are doing well.
> 
> Charade I thought B's dress was very pretty, I am glad she is happy with it. Oh good you got it back you guys must feel better now. That is funny you mentioned the converse because the sales associate who sold us the dress recommended Liv to wear converse cause she doesn't wear heels. Liv is going to do silver flats. I am sure you will need lots of snacks  for the bus trip make sure you get your favorite!!
> I hear you Liv can't stand shopping either unless it is something specific she wants. It's like pulling teeth.
> 
> Patty Happy unpacking and organizing. It takes us a while too. Glad your trip was great and what you needed. Glad your temps are rising. Oh and I would love to have that cute orange boy pop out anytime!!
> 
> Keisha Glad you had a great night's sleep. It is amazing how you feel when that happens. I don't have that often but boy does it feel good. Yea my family had the same reaction about the kitty in Captain Marvel. We all found ourselves rooting for him!!! Glad you got your bacon and I put mine in the freezer too.
> 
> Tink Nice to see you post! Wow good luck on getting your lawn cut, ours still kind of frozen and when it is not it is soaked from all the snow and melting. I can't wait to hear the sound of the lawn mower and not the snow blower!! I hope you got that extra cup of coffee and it helped.
> 
> Robo Thanks for the minions as always. Every time I see them I think of Uni and it makes me happy. Despicable Me is one of my favorite rides there. I hope you and your family are doing well.
> 
> Sue 30 days countdowns get exciting. I was at 90 days on Saturday till we leave. I like having the clothes that I am taking on vacation out already. It is such a pain to have to dig out the clothes to pack. I hope you can start finding some good flights to DL!!!!  Busy days and weeks makes the time go quicker for vacation!!!
> 
> to anyone that I have missed, and I hope everyone has a great Monday



Is that ‘the egg’ project?  A fun one all the way around.

The fancy, blinged out white converse chuck Taylor’s are still very popular here under gowns, even wedding dress . Seems smart to me, better than the inevitable, dreaded bare tootsies as the night wanes on


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Time to get going and cut the grass before it rains this afternoon



Ahh- cutting grass in March! A dream of mine someday!  Won't be able to do so here until late April- or even May! 



Lynne G said:


> And if I bring my umbrella, then it won't rain. I hope



Yep- if you're prepared, you won't need it! Hope you had a nice walk!



Sue M said:


> Next 2 days busy with dentist appt, dog groomer, tax accountant, friends birthday luncheon, and it’s time to switch out winter clothing from dresser & closet, and put in spring/summer. Then I can start to lay out clothing I want to pack!



Wow!! That is a busy schedule, indeed! Packing? Yay!!



bobbie68 said:


> It was a tough week being really sick



So sorry, Bobbie! Sending healing wishes your way!

Keisha- just saw your post- live on the edge and book that excursion!

Needed a little break! and a cookie (or two!) Busy, busy!! Later going out to dinner with some friends! Hope everyone has a great afternoon!


----------



## pattyw

For Bobbie!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday afternoon Sans family 





I’am letting RoboVac do the vacuuming today.......I just need to borrow someone’s cat to ride on the top like in the YouTube video  .




schumigirl said:


> Had a wonderful trip........fabulous flight home. Quietest night flight ever!!



Glad to hear you had a good trip home...... with no feet involved. I bet your son was just as happy to see you both. Congratulations to him on his move up in his job. It’s always nice to hear that companies are recognizing their brightest employees.





bobbie68 said:


> Robo Thanks for the minions as always. Every time I see them I think of Uni and it makes me happy. Despicable Me is one of my favorite rides there. I hope you and your family are doing well.



Yep.....those minions have a way of putting a smile on your face for sure.......hope all goes well with B’s coaster presentation.



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning everyone ...It was a tough week being really sick.



Hope you have turned the corner and are feeling better 


To all who are ailing get well soon


Mac hope the foot is healing up well.





Need to get scootin.....my neighbor and I are going out for burgers and a movie with an elderly couple down the block. They are fun to be around.


 Tink, Keisha, Lynne, Pattyw, Sue, Charade, Ckmiles and all our Sans family.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> I’am letting RoboVac do the vacuuming today.......I just need to borrow someone’s cat to ride on the top like in the YouTube video .



I have quite the collection that I could lend you- but I think mine would run the other way! That's why I don't think a Robovac would work for me!
Have a great dinner!!


----------



## macraven

_Thank you all for well wishes regarding my foot issue

Thought I was out of the woods but now have two more weeks and should be good to go

_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone twice in one day I am posting ... I hope everyone had a nice Monday. Mine was a little better trying to get caught up on stuff but no motivation.

Thank you Patty for the get well pic that made my night  and thank you Lynne, Robo , Keishashadow. I appreciate it very much

I am not sure if anyone suffers with sinus problems that lead to infections especially with a cold, but I find great relief and prevention of infection with a nasal rinse. I don't use the saline for it burns my nose just the warm filtered water. I can't believe how much it rinses the sinuses and prevents other issues. Brian wants to look in to the Navage but it is to expensive right now. 

Just reheated pepperoni sauce for dinner, the three amigos went to band practice tonight, I am just hanging out getting to catch up on the DIS. 

I did watch the walking dead but like others my episode stopped recording right at the good part .. I found it is going to be on Wednesday so will finish watching it so far great episode.

Oh and Thanks Robo Liv did great on her coaster project. She thinks she got an A,  but her group got first place for the contest. They got a little trophy and get to have their coaster in the office 

Well I am off to get ready for everyone to come home I hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Charade67

I feel like ramming my head into a brick wall. Tonight we were trying to get some college stuff sorted for Bethany. First we had her set up a FERPA pin so that the school will be able to talk to us if we need to assist her with somethig. Next I suggested that she go ahead and set up her university email account since they are probably already sending her stuff. The school makes you use some sort of authentication app, and we couldn’t get it to work. After about 30 really frustrating minutes we finally gave up. I’m going to have her call tech support tomorrow and see if they can walk her through it. WHen I was a student a few years ago all we needed was an ID and password.  

B is taking dual enrollment classes this year (and last) so she is technically a student at the local community college even though she takes her classes at the high school. She tried logging into that site to have her transcript sent to the university, but couldn’t remember her password. She tried to reset the password, but it kept telling her she was giving wrong answers to the security questions. (She wasn’t) After several tries she finally got in. She then checked that email account (has never checked it in almost 2 years) and had over 300 unread emails. 



buckeev said:


> I told my wife I was gonna buy a dang purple suit in honor of his holy toothiness and she about came unglued.


Do it!!  I just read somewhere that Donny and Marie will be ending their Vegas show this year. 



pattyw said:


> Lynne- glad it was a bunny! I'm always scared a skunk will be my visitor!!


 With us its the neighbors cat. She loves hanging out in our yard for some reason, but always runs when she sees us. 



tink1957 said:


> Time to get going and cut the grass before it rains this afternoon....I think I'm gonna need another cup of coffee


It’s almost time for us to call the lawn guy. I think we get new and different weeds each year.



Sue M said:


> Next 2 days busy with dentist appt, dog groomer, tax accountant, friends birthday luncheon, and it’s time to switch out winter clothing from dresser & closet, and put in spring/summer. Then I can start to lay out clothing I want to pack!


 I’m almost afraid to switch out my clothes. It seems that every time I do, the previous season comes back for a while. 



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning everyone ...It was a tough week being really sick.


Glad you are feeling better and posting again. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, dreary & rainy day. Made the best of it, attacked my stove stop (sometimes those black ones can get away from you when you don’t have your readers on


 I hate having a black stove top. It never seem to stay clean. 



keishashadow said:


> I’ve been saying for years i’m Going to gather up my old vintage tshirts and make a quilt, have seen some nice finished products.


 I want to do that with all of B’s dance tees once she is finished with dance. 



bobbie68 said:


> Oh and Thanks Robo Liv did great on her coaster project. She thinks she got an A, but her group got first place for the contest. They got a little trophy and get to have their coaster in the office


 Congrats to Liv.

Time to get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

_Where are all our early birds this morning?

Is charade still sleeping ?



Hey, it’s wake up time... 


Happy Tuesday homies!_


----------



## bobbie68

Good Morning 

Hi Mac I am here  I hope you had a good night!!

Thanks Charade she was very happy about winning!! Sorry to hear about all the technical problems with the college web site. I haven't even gotten that far. We have to call them this week and start moving on stuff.

Today started off cold but will warm a bit. Kind of a slower day today, with some appointments. I am going to try and get motivated to do projects but it is so hard.

I am not sure what to do for dinner tonight, have to be out for a bit. Oh I did buy the Instapot and absolutely love it. We made a corn beef in it last week with the pressure cooker option it was amazing. I have to start looking at some other recipes to do in it. I am getting bored of the same stuff.

I have to help take care of my friends cats this morning, well for a few days so I have to run. I am getting some pay for it so that is always welcome. 

Have a good morning


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Is charade still sleeping ?



I’m at work right now. I’d rather be just about anywhere else.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Thank you Patty for the get well pic that made my night







bobbie68 said:


> I have to help take care of my friends cats this morning, well for a few days so I have to run. I am getting some pay for it so that is always welcome.



So nice of you!  They have the best pet sitter!

Hi Mac & Bobbie & Charade!!! I'm here! Speaking of pet sitting- I'm cat sitting my sisters cats this week.  So, I have to stop by her house in the morning before work. One is ill with kidney issues- needs a fluid IV later. I'm not the medical one in the house- Thank goodness Joe can do it! Phew!

 everyone just getting started!


----------



## pattyw

Have a great Taco Tuesday all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Early Bird.  Yeah, some of us work, starting at the wee hour, Mac.  LOL  

Hey, it's the day Mac does her Taco Bell run.  Maybe she has a cheery worker like we have, that wishes us a Bellatastick day.  

With that, reminder for all the homies, like Patty (who snuck in before me (darn work, LOL):






  and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a good one.  Report:  We have sun, very sunny out now.  Report:  And it's close to freezing.  Yep, 35 degree predawn commute.  Thankfully car, no icy roads out there.  Rain yesterday, was simply showers that made afternoon commute, through dinner and after, wet.  Sloppy wet.  

Bobbie, glad you are feeling better and found some relief for sinus issues.  My older one uses the saline sprays to help clear nose.  Lucky, the salt does not bother him.  He also uses a prescriptive nose spray too. 

Yep, nice to pet sit, and eek, IV for the cat.  Glad you have your DH to help you Patty.  And nice to get paid for doing so, Bobbie.

Okay, time for me tea.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Well Lynne, some mornings I am an early bird as cats eat at 6:00 am each morning 

With Mr Mac out of town, cats get me up way too early for food

They only eat canned food and have never learned how to flip those can lids off yet
Lol_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> With that, reminder for all the homies, like Patty (who snuck in before me (darn work, LOL):



I hesitated to post a taco Tuesday meme- you always do it! But I definitely will not so a hump day pic-you always get the best ones!!  Yep- darn work!  darn bills! 



macraven said:


> They only eat canned food and have never learned how to flip those can lids off yet
> Lol



We have to invent a can they can open!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I am back from kitty sitting. One of the cats I am sitting for has a thyroid and kidney disease. She is a wonderful senior kitty who loves the attention. I do not have to do fluids but Brian and I have had  several cats that needed the IV fluids. We can do meds for the cats we sit for the most part. This kitty who gets thyroid meds gets a cream in her ear twice a day. Until I started taking care of her I thought it was just pills. The cream in the ears is so easy to do if anyone ever has too. 

However, this time taking care of them she has a bengal kitten who is one of the naughtiest ones I have ever seen. She is taking down furniture, glass and  paper. Every time I go in she has something she got into. I did warn my friend and will again that she has lost some of her things ...This kitten is so sweet and cute you can't stay mad at her.

Thanks patty for the kind words I love animals and cats have a special place in my heart, so I enjoy it. I am sure you are one amazing pet sitter too I am glad Joe is able to help you

Thanks Lynne yea besides the wash system I use a homeopathy nasal spray and it works wonders. I am glad your kids found stuff that works too. Sinus infections are yucky

Anyway I actually need to vent today, I am really frustrated .  ... Back in the fall one of the adviser's for Key Clun mentioned to me if I would like to join them on a conference weekend in the Spring. It is the International Key Club convention and would be good for Liv to go seeing as she is the President. Well it turned out only Liv and the Vice President another boy can go. I would have basically been a chaperone/guest. Also with Liv's medical conditions I think they are more comfortable with us being there.  Fast forward to now and the convention is in two weeks. It is in Mass. which is about an hour from me so easy to get too. Originally they said we could stay with Liv in her room and it wouldn't be a problem. We decided to make a small family trip. Charlie is coming also. As the weeks have gone by things have changed completely. First off one of the adviser's can't go at all. The other one has to attend another function and can only go Friday. This means  that if Brian and I don't  take over as "advisers" the rest of the weekend the teens can't go. We really didn't want that kind of responsibility or commitment. We decided for the teens we will do it. The adviser gave me her room so the 4 of us will share it. The other boy is staying with strangers and I somehow have to keep track of him over two hotels. There is no guarantee he will be near us. I have to make sure at midnight he is in his room. It is not like he is with other kids  from our school system. We have to attend all the sessions and be available. Then  is yesterday we found out for legality reasons we cant' transport the boy, so now the train has to be transportation. I don't like trains and I need to have my car. Brian is going to have to travel by train with the  two  teens while I drive with Charlie there. Now we have to work out what kind of transportation they can take from  the train station because it is a bit of a walk and not the best area. The adviser says she is going to pay for the train tickets. Oh and they didn't tell me that we would have to be responsible for most meals. They only give the teens on lunch and one breakfast. This nice little getaway weekend has turned into a not so nice one. Here is the best part   the hotel pool and spa are under construction and don't know when it will be available. I thought at least we could soak at night.
I think what upset me the most is that I wasn't being kept in the loop about these changes. To me these are big changes of responsibility for us. I will make sure the teens have a good time and get something out of it. 

Thanks for letting me vent,  and you guys and girls too


----------



## Lynne G

Oh that stinks Bobbie.  I hate when they change so much, and next thing you know, you're responsible for all.  I hope the teens have fun, and you and your DH do too, that week-end.  I'm with you, I like to have my car, particularly when the trip is not that far away.  Andy yes, any time, we don't mind vents.  It's good to do so too.   And haha, with that cute kitty.  Those type of cats are a handful.  My cousin had one, and ooh, he was surely a handful.  But beautiful cat, and loved being petted. 

Patty, no worries.  I love all the stuff posted by all the homies.  I enjoyed seeing your Tuesday one. 

Getting up or having to get up early.  Mac, see the cats have a schedule. See, you have one too.  LOL


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Thanks for letting me vent,



That's terrible, Bobbie!! It's so wonderful that you and Brian will do this for Liv. I feel for the boy who is going solo.  I'd have to tag along if that was my son.  No- I don't like public transportation.  We don't have much of it in the Buffalo area so we're all used to taking cars everywhere. Even at Disney now- I'd rather drive to the parks.

We're all here to vent to when needed!

Sunny day here! Crisp and 34 but sunshine makes everything better!  so does chocolate!

Panera for lunch!

Lynne- enjoy your lunchtime walk!  I would really like to start doing that, too! Sitting at my desk all day makes my bones stiff!


----------



## Sue M

*Bobbie* so sorry to hear you’ve been sick, flu?  That’s the problem with these group projects. Even in college they’re given them. The last one, my daughter did 90% of it.  It’s the same thing every time. There’s always some in the group that don’t do their share. I wish these projects would just stop!  Give them individual projects. I know the teachers are trying to teach cooperative projects but that’s never what happens.  I’ll get off my soap box now lol 

Yes the Dead ep was very good. I can’t believe next week is the end of the season, seems like it just started. No spoilers since you haven’t watched yet! 

I was just out with my daughters last night for a walk around the lake, and I was mentioning a family friend (parents of youngest daughters bff) was inviting us to an Easter brunch on Easter Monday, but I said bad timing as we leave Tuesday and she says, what are you worried about?  You start packing a month before we go!   Ha!  

*Lynne *it’s funny how styles are different regionally. The high school kids here don’t wear heels much, unless it’s a dance or they’re getting dressed up for a special occasion. 
Hope you’re enjoying the warmth we sent you!  Get ready for the rain lol. Rain started last night.  As I mentioned above to Bobbie, daughters and I went on a walk around one of our lakes here, nice 5km walk and rain started just as we got back to parking lot. 

*Keishashadow *did you see the spoiler?  Yikes!  I’m waiting to see more about Beta. A teacher in my school (where I used to work) reads the books. He said Beta is even worse than Alpha. 
I guess I have the same palette as you, never noticed a difference in taste after freezing bacon. 

*Pattyw* well I haven’t started packing yet. First have to empty out all the winter clothes!  But hope to this week. Hopefully next week the warm weather will return so I can wash and hang laundry outside. Rain all week here. 

*Robo *there’s some funny vids about those vacs, with kitties riding, and also the ones about dog poo! 

*Mac* 2 more weeks will fly by. Sorry for the set back. 

*Bobbie* Mr does that sinus rinse with the squeeze bottle, and saline. I just can’t wrap my head around that. I would prob think I’m drowning 

*Charade* when did everything get so complicated!  Crazy. Yes, I’m going to leave some warmer tops in, weather this week has cooled off. So still needing the long sleeve tees or cotton sweaters. 
My black stove top never stays clean either. And we have gas. So have to take all the grated off to wipe down. 

*Bobbie *glad you’re enjoying the Instant Pot. Lots of online recipes. So sorry the trip has turned into a mess.  You’re so good to still go for the kids. Wasn’t fair you got dumped on. 

*Pattyw* ugh I’d rather cut off my arm than drive at wdw. To stressful for me. And way too many crazy tourists driving who don’t know where they’re going, like me. Lots of times I’m in Ft Lauderdale first and drive up, after check in at Disney Resort, I return rental to the car care centre.  Last Aug I managed to get lost going from Wilderness Lodge to Alamo Car Care!  

Hi to any I missed!  Should get going. I didn’t want to get up this morning, so sleepy. I could have slept longer but the noise out of the kitchen at 7:30 woke me up!  Dragged myself outa bed. Now woodpecker is banging on the metal pipe vent that comes out of the chimney!  No sleeping thru that lol. Sounds like a machine gun!  Squirrel into my bird feeder wiping it out!  And I have a hummingbird feeder out, but haven’t seen my little bird in days   Don’t know what happened to him/her. 

Better get going, have to take the dogs into the groomer, my yorkiepoo Sydney is looking like a wooly mammoth, and my black cocker Sophie is looking like a punk rocker lol!  Then dentist for me, just for a cleaning. 
I think I’ll pick up stuff to make a lasagna tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick pop in visit from me. 

Some of you know my mum had a small surgery last week while we were in Orlando. Won`t go into details obviously on a public message board, but she is having a follow up tomorrow. Another family member up here is having major surgery this week too. 

Just a quick hello, haven't caught up with anything on the boards....….and hope everyone`s good.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Wow Bobbie...that was quite a change in plans for you...sounds like they're taking advantage of your good nature but I know you don't want to let the kids down.  

Grass cutting yesterday turned out to be more like weed cutting but at least it's done.

Waiting on my birthday girl to get home ...hope Trey gets here with the cake soon  since she has to go back to work at 4.  

Happy taco Tuesday to all


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Very quick pop in visit from me.
> 
> Some of you know my mum had a small surgery last week while we were in Orlando. Won`t go into details obviously on a public message board, but she is having a follow up tomorrow. Another family member up here is having major surgery this week too.
> 
> Just a quick hello, haven't caught up with anything on the boards....….and hope everyone`s good.


Hope all goes well with your mom, and friend. 
A family friend is in hospital, just had 5 bypasses heart surgery. Waiting to go visit, her daughter will let us know when she’s ok to have visitors.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good thoughts your way Schumi.  Well wishes to mum and other family member.  Know you have a lot on your mind as getting back, and all the worries.  Hugs. 

Was a nice lunchtime walk, Patty.  I try hard so I get the dust blown off me.  Happy I had my heavier jacket.  45 out with a cool feeling breeze.  Bright sunlight here too, and that bluer than blue sky always makes me smile.  

Ready for that warmer weather Sue, just no more rain.  Last year was our most wet and I think this year is starting to be a repeat.  

Happy Birthday to Tink’s DD.  Hope all enjoyed the cake before leaving for work.  

Now for dinner?  Little one said chicken and pasta.  That is fine for me.    Easy dinner.  May steam some broccoli to go with.  

Have a peaceful Tuesday night, and don’t overdue the taco eating.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Very quick pop in visit from me.
> 
> Some of you know my mum had a small surgery last week while we were in Orlando. Won`t go into details obviously on a public message board, but she is having a follow up tomorrow. Another family member up here is having major surgery this week too.
> 
> Just a quick hello, haven't caught up with anything on the boards....….and hope everyone`s good.



 Sending well wishes to your mum! and your family member undergoing surgery!



tink1957 said:


> Waiting on my birthday girl to get home ...hope Trey gets here with the cake soon  since she has to go back to work at 4.



Yay!!  to DD!!



Sue M said:


> A family friend is in hospital, just had 5 bypasses heart surgery. Waiting to go visit, her daughter will let us know when she’s ok to have visitors.



 Sending well wishes to your friend!



Lynne G said:


> I try hard so I get the dust blown off me.



 I like that!! I get VERY dusty all day inside!!

Full sun here, too!! Light wind 40 degrees- feels great!! But.. I will look at it from my desk! Working late tonight- so much work to do!! Bright side-  more $$$ for vacay!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone  busy night, and  thanks for letting me vent and the words of encouragement. I feel better I vented and will make the best of it. 

Broccoli pasta tonight for dinner quick and easy then off to an appoinmment.

Tink Happy Birthday to DD I hope Trey got the birthday cake there on time.

Schumi I hope your mom is recovering well and next week's goes just as good. 

Well off I hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Better get going, have to take the dogs into the groomer, my yorkiepoo Sydney is looking like a wooly mammoth, and my black cocker Sophie is looking like a punk rocker lol! Then dentist for me, just for a cleaning.
> I think I’ll pick up stuff to make a lasagna tonight.



Hope all went well at the groomers and dentist! Yum- lasagna!


I need a dinner break! Just a quick fast food run! This is truly what I look like! What a sight!! 





Have a great evening all!!


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Hope all went well at the groomers and dentist! Yum- lasagna!
> 
> 
> I need a dinner break! Just a quick fast food run! This is truly what I look like! What a sight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening all!!


Lol. Coming back to reality is always hard!  The worst when you see the stacks of paper on your desk. 
Dentist well, what can I say, cleaning is never fun!  But the dogs look great!  It’s so funny how they prance around when they come out, and of course you have to heap lots of praise on them for being so pretty.  
No lasagna, Mr decided he didn’t want that so he made chicken burgers. I made a salad to go with!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne love that bluebird sky!  

Bobbie hope you’re feeling better. 

Schumi prayers for your mom. 

And with that, hope everyone has a good night. I have to go organize all the papers for tax acct appt tomorrow, and make sure I have everything. Ugh. 
After appt it’s lunch with the girls at our fav Sushi place. We are devastated it’s closing.


----------



## Charade67

Another late post. Every time I wanted to post today something distracted me. Now it’s time to go to sleep.

Bobbie - Sorry the Key Club has made things so difficult for you. Are they not required to have a faculty advisor present for the convention trip?

Schumi - Well wishes to your mom and other family member.

Tink -  happy birthday to your daughter. 

Sue - Well wishes to your friend. Good luck with the tax stuff. 

Hello and goodiight to everyone else.

Oh, almost forgot. Things are starting to get real around here. B brought home her graduation cap and gown today.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, graduation is getting closer.  Wow, reality indeed, Charade.  Hopefully we got a cute dress for under her white gown.  It's a very pale periwinkle, almost purple.  It's one time, I am sure she'll be wearing flats.  If the weather holds, they walk and sit in the grass, before being called to get their diploma from the stage.  Metal, steep steps to that stage too, so I think flatter shoes will be the choice of most.  Bet many of the boys will have sneakers, and, maybe some of the girls.  Already paid for the cap and gown, so I guess we'll see it in June.  They don't pass them out until they show up for mandatory rehearsal, the day before.  And at least it's in the morning, then they are released until graduation the next evening.  Oh, and since I get emails about my little one's going to the University, had to remind her about when the new student day visits are. I'd like to go with her to one, and I assume my DH will come too.  Getting that bill for room and board, and tuition, reality oh yes.  That, and a quote for a new AC unit we need, as with a new heater at the start of the year, our old AC will not play nice with it.  Sigh.  Taxes next month, as well as AC in May.  An expensive start to this year.  Indeed. 

But, a pep in my step, it's still a 35 degree start, but another beautiful sunny, cool day in store.  48 the high, but oh so lovely sun.  Ain't warm, but hello sunglasses.  Oooh, the horizon is a lovely medium orange tinted horizon.  Yep, blue bird sky, Sue.  He,He, little one and I went out to get some groceries and a cup of coffee.  By the time we got home, it was close to ten.  Hello high weather system.  Such a clear night, the stars!  Little one was enamored.  Yeah, that's because we've had many cloudy nights.  Sounding like winter, clear and cold.  Spring is certainly coming in like a lion, or March came in like a lion and is trying hard to leave as one.  Little one was mad, the weather lady said, probably won't see 70 on Friday.  She was set to wear shorts to school.  With a high in the low 60's predicted, not sure the shorts will make an appearance.  I am so ready for no rain, and mid 70's Spring.  

Now, since Keisha, and Patty are happy it's Wednesday, of course that camel reminder, that this hump of a day means Friday is almost here.  And not a darn thing to do this week-end, I think.  Ah, relaxation this week-end.  Bring it on. 






  I so wish that was me.





  and I am glad that is not me.  






 Yep, and lazy is certainly the hope. 







  Well, I don't think that's Mac's house.  Maybe Patty's or Bobbie's.  

Have a great one, and remember:





.  




  ooh now a huge ball of sun on the horizon.  Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Oh, graduation is getting closer. Wow, reality indeed, Charade. Hopefully we got a cute dress for under her white gown. It's a very pale periwinkle, almost purple. It's one time, I am sure she'll be wearing flats. If the weather holds, they walk and sit in the grass, before being called to get their diploma from the stage. Metal, steep steps to that stage too, so I think flatter shoes will be the choice of most. Bet many of the boys will have sneakers, and, maybe some of the girls. Already paid for the cap and gown, so I guess we'll see it in June. They don't pass them out until they show up for mandatory rehearsal, the day before. And at least it's in the morning, then they are released until graduation the next evening. Oh, and since I get emails about my little one's going to the University, had to remind her about when the new student day visits are. I'd like to go with her to one, and I assume my DH will come too. Getting that bill for room and board, and tuition, reality oh yes. That, and a quote for a new AC unit we need, as with a new heater at the start of the year, our old AC will not play nice with it. Sigh. Taxes next month, as well as AC in May. An expensive start to this year. Indeed.



B’s gown is black. We have a list of dress code rules. Dark, solid dress under the gown. I’m thinking something basic black. She already has a good pair of shoes to wear. Our kids aren’t allowed to wear sneakers.
Thankfully graduation is indoors, so we don’t have to worry about the weather.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Things are starting to get real around here. B brought home her graduation cap and gown today.



How exciting!!



Lynne G said:


> Getting that bill for room and board, and tuition, reality oh yes. That, and a quote for a new AC unit we need, as with a new heater at the start of the year, our old AC will not play nice with it. Sigh. Taxes next month, as well as AC in May. An expensive start to this year. Indeed.



Eeek!! Hate those pricey home improvement necessities!! We have a few that have to be done this year!



Lynne G said:


> Now, since Keisha, and Patty are happy it's Wednesday, of course that camel reminder



 Love the pics!!

Happy Wednesday all!! Nice weather here, too!! Bright sunshine and up to 50 today!!   Looking good in the long range too!! Finally!! Spring you decided to show up!!


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today. I’m going to run to the mall at lunch and pick up a dress I ordered for B. I think I mentioned before that I was looking for a dress similar to the one she wore at her preschool graduation. I found something similar at JC Penney. The color isn’t exact, but is fairly close. This will be my second attempt at getting this dress. The last one had the zipper sewn in incorrectly.


----------



## keishashadow

Still a bit chilly but sun is shining.  Motivated enough to pull all my bushes thru the chain link fence that surrounds our property.  Took over an hour, made sure to dose myself with that anti poison ivy foam as we tend to have it hiding nearly everywhere.  Ground still wet, not quite ready to turn it over with the tiller but the mr has started his seedlings.  Started me when i went to basement and saw the multi-colored led lights up.  For a minute was thrown thought he had lost his mind and was breaking bad lol



pattyw said:


> Ahh- cutting grass in March! A dream of mine someday!  Won't be able to do so here until late April- or even May!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- if you're prepared, you won't need it! Hope you had a nice walk!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That is a busy schedule, indeed! Packing? Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry, Bobbie! Sending healing wishes your way!
> 
> Keisha- just saw your post- live on the edge and book that excursion!
> 
> Needed a little break! and a cookie (or two!) Busy, busy!! Later going out to dinner with some friends! Hope everyone has a great afternoon!



I swallowed that pill & booked a few others too.  Finally, put something to paper so we have a fallback on somewhere to stay in Seattle & San Diego before making connections the next day.  The mr was the nervous one there.  My thoughts were easy enough to hotwire something as long as it’s next to airport.  May still go that route

Lynne - know you’ve visited there, is it me or is San Diego crazy expensive for hotels?



Robo56 said:


> Good Monday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 390698
> 
> View attachment 390697
> 
> I’am letting RoboVac do the vacuuming today.......I just need to borrow someone’s cat to ride on the top like in the YouTube video  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good trip home...... with no feet involved. I bet your son was just as happy to see you both. Congratulations to him on his move up in his job. It’s always nice to hear that companies are recognizing their brightest employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....those minions have a way of putting a smile on your face for sure.......hope all goes well with B’s coaster presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have turned the corner and are feeling better
> 
> 
> To all who are ailing get well soon
> View attachment 390696
> 
> Mac hope the foot is healing up well.
> View attachment 390700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get scootin.....my neighbor and I are going out for burgers and a movie with an elderly couple down the block. They are fun to be around.
> 
> 
> Tink, Keisha, Lynne, Pattyw, Sue, Charade, Ckmiles and all our Sans family.



Feel better soon

My youngest DS says he’s going to buy one just to amuse the cats lol



macraven said:


> _Thank you all for well wishes regarding my foot issue
> 
> Thought I was out of the woods but now have two more weeks and should be good to go
> _



Doesn’t matter how you get there  as long as you wind up where you want.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone twice in one day I am posting ... I hope everyone had a nice Monday. Mine was a little better trying to get caught up on stuff but no motivation.
> 
> Thank you Patty for the get well pic that made my night  and thank you Lynne, Robo , Keishashadow. I appreciate it very much
> 
> I am not sure if anyone suffers with sinus problems that lead to infections especially with a cold, but I find great relief and prevention of infection with a nasal rinse. I don't use the saline for it burns my nose just the warm filtered water. I can't believe how much it rinses the sinuses and prevents other issues. Brian wants to look in to the Navage but it is to expensive right now.
> 
> Just reheated pepperoni sauce for dinner, the three amigos went to band practice tonight, I am just hanging out getting to catch up on the DIS.
> 
> I did watch the walking dead but like others my episode stopped recording right at the good part .. I found it is going to be on Wednesday so will finish watching it so far great episode.
> 
> Oh and Thanks Robo Liv did great on her coaster project. She thinks she got an A,  but her group got first place for the contest. They got a little trophy and get to have their coaster in the office
> 
> Well I am off to get ready for everyone to come home I hope everyone has a great night



My 2 older kids swear by the Nettie pot.  Finally, talked me into trying it.  OMG felt like I was drowning.  No thanks you.  Flonase doesn’t really seem to do much either.  I swear by those little Vick’s inhalers that are the size of a lip gloss.



pattyw said:


> So nice of you!  They have the best pet sitter!
> 
> Hi Mac & Bobbie & Charade!!! I'm here! Speaking of pet sitting- I'm cat sitting my sisters cats this week.  So, I have to stop by her house in the morning before work. One is ill with kidney issues- needs a fluid IV later. I'm not the medical one in the house- Thank goodness Joe can do it! Phew!
> 
> everyone just getting started!



Oh my goodness, poor kitty



macraven said:


> _Well Lynne, some mornings I am an early bird as cats eat at 6:00 am each morning
> 
> With Mr Mac out of town, cats get me up way too early for food
> 
> They only eat canned food and have never learned how to flip those can lids off yet
> Lol_



6 am use to be early to me, it’s all relative lol. I went back to sleep by 5 am and didn’t roll out of bed until 9:45 am.  Felt good 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I am back from kitty sitting. One of the cats I am sitting for has a thyroid and kidney disease. She is a wonderful senior kitty who loves the attention. I do not have to do fluids but Brian and I have had  several cats that needed the IV fluids. We can do meds for the cats we sit for the most part. This kitty who gets thyroid meds gets a cream in her ear twice a day. Until I started taking care of her I thought it was just pills. The cream in the ears is so easy to do if anyone ever has too.
> 
> However, this time taking care of them she has a bengal kitten who is one of the naughtiest ones I have ever seen. She is taking down furniture, glass and  paper. Every time I go in she has something she got into. I did warn my friend and will again that she has lost some of her things ...This kitten is so sweet and cute you can't stay mad at her.
> 
> Thanks patty for the kind words I love animals and cats have a special place in my heart, so I enjoy it. I am sure you are one amazing pet sitter too I am glad Joe is able to help you
> 
> Thanks Lynne yea besides the wash system I use a homeopathy nasal spray and it works wonders. I am glad your kids found stuff that works too. Sinus infections are yucky
> 
> Anyway I actually need to vent today, I am really frustrated .  ... Back in the fall one of the adviser's for Key Clun mentioned to me if I would like to join them on a conference weekend in the Spring. It is the International Key Club convention and would be good for Liv to go seeing as she is the President. Well it turned out only Liv and the Vice President another boy can go. I would have basically been a chaperone/guest. Also with Liv's medical conditions I think they are more comfortable with us being there.  Fast forward to now and the convention is in two weeks. It is in Mass. which is about an hour from me so easy to get too. Originally they said we could stay with Liv in her room and it wouldn't be a problem. We decided to make a small family trip. Charlie is coming also. As the weeks have gone by things have changed completely. First off one of the adviser's can't go at all. The other one has to attend another function and can only go Friday. This means  that if Brian and I don't  take over as "advisers" the rest of the weekend the teens can't go. We really didn't want that kind of responsibility or commitment. We decided for the teens we will do it. The adviser gave me her room so the 4 of us will share it. The other boy is staying with strangers and I somehow have to keep track of him over two hotels. There is no guarantee he will be near us. I have to make sure at midnight he is in his room. It is not like he is with other kids  from our school system. We have to attend all the sessions and be available. Then  is yesterday we found out for legality reasons we cant' transport the boy, so now the train has to be transportation. I don't like trains and I need to have my car. Brian is going to have to travel by train with the  two  teens while I drive with Charlie there. Now we have to work out what kind of transportation they can take from  the train station because it is a bit of a walk and not the best area. The adviser says she is going to pay for the train tickets. Oh and they didn't tell me that we would have to be responsible for most meals. They only give the teens on lunch and one breakfast. This nice little getaway weekend has turned into a not so nice one. Here is the best part   the hotel pool and spa are under construction and don't know when it will be available. I thought at least we could soak at night.
> I think what upset me the most is that I wasn't being kept in the loop about these changes. To me these are big changes of responsibility for us. I will make sure the teens have a good time and get something out of it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent,  and you guys and girls too



More kitty problems, yikes. 

I must be missing something on the rules that you can’t transport the kids you are chaperoning but are expected to be responsible for a minor staying, probably unregistered, in a random hotel   Good luck with that mess.  I’d raise my objections in writing to the advisor on that issue



Sue M said:


> *Bobbie* so sorry to hear you’ve been sick, flu?  That’s the problem with these group projects. Even in college they’re given them. The last one, my daughter did 90% of it.  It’s the same thing every time. There’s always some in the group that don’t do their share. I wish these projects would just stop!  Give them individual projects. I know the teachers are trying to teach cooperative projects but that’s never what happens.  I’ll get off my soap box now lol
> 
> Yes the Dead ep was very good. I can’t believe next week is the end of the season, seems like it just started. No spoilers since you haven’t watched yet!
> 
> I was just out with my daughters last night for a walk around the lake, and I was mentioning a family friend (parents of youngest daughters bff) was inviting us to an Easter brunch on Easter Monday, but I said bad timing as we leave Tuesday and she says, what are you worried about?  You start packing a month before we go!   Ha!
> 
> *Lynne *it’s funny how styles are different regionally. The high school kids here don’t wear heels much, unless it’s a dance or they’re getting dressed up for a special occasion.
> Hope you’re enjoying the warmth we sent you!  Get ready for the rain lol. Rain started last night.  As I mentioned above to Bobbie, daughters and I went on a walk around one of our lakes here, nice 5km walk and rain started just as we got back to parking lot.
> 
> *Keishashadow *did you see the spoiler?  Yikes!  I’m waiting to see more about Beta. A teacher in my school (where I used to work) reads the books. He said Beta is even worse than Alpha.
> I guess I have the same palette as you, never noticed a difference in taste after freezing bacon.
> 
> *Pattyw* well I haven’t started packing yet. First have to empty out all the winter clothes!  But hope to this week. Hopefully next week the warm weather will return so I can wash and hang laundry outside. Rain all week here.
> 
> *Robo *there’s some funny vids about those vacs, with kitties riding, and also the ones about dog poo!
> 
> *Mac* 2 more weeks will fly by. Sorry for the set back.
> 
> *Bobbie* Mr does that sinus rinse with the squeeze bottle, and saline. I just can’t wrap my head around that. I would prob think I’m drowning
> 
> *Charade* when did everything get so complicated!  Crazy. Yes, I’m going to leave some warmer tops in, weather this week has cooled off. So still needing the long sleeve tees or cotton sweaters.
> My black stove top never stays clean either. And we have gas. So have to take all the grated off to wipe down.
> 
> *Bobbie *glad you’re enjoying the Instant Pot. Lots of online recipes. So sorry the trip has turned into a mess.  You’re so good to still go for the kids. Wasn’t fair you got dumped on.
> 
> *Pattyw* ugh I’d rather cut off my arm than drive at wdw. To stressful for me. And way too many crazy tourists driving who don’t know where they’re going, like me. Lots of times I’m in Ft Lauderdale first and drive up, after check in at Disney Resort, I return rental to the car care centre.  Last Aug I managed to get lost going from Wilderness Lodge to Alamo Car Care!
> 
> Hi to any I missed!  Should get going. I didn’t want to get up this morning, so sleepy. I could have slept longer but the noise out of the kitchen at 7:30 woke me up!  Dragged myself outa bed. Now woodpecker is banging on the metal pipe vent that comes out of the chimney!  No sleeping thru that lol. Sounds like a machine gun!  Squirrel into my bird feeder wiping it out!  And I have a hummingbird feeder out, but haven’t seen my little bird in days   Don’t know what happened to him/her.
> 
> Better get going, have to take the dogs into the groomer, my yorkiepoo Sydney is looking like a wooly mammoth, and my black cocker Sophie is looking like a punk rocker lol!  Then dentist for me, just for a cleaning.
> I think I’ll pick up stuff to make a lasagna tonight.



Congrats to DD!  it’s always a few that pull their weight on group projects with the rest holding onto their coat-tails.

I will never forget what the PITT admission assistant director told my son when he was interviewing there to transfer, against my better judgment. 

Jr had a nice scholarship at the honors college within IUP but had a bug up his butt and insisted he wanted greener pastures.  Only took one semester at PITT to find out it was nearly impossible to snag the course openings he needed to finish his degree in 4 years, wound up quickly back at IUP sans scholarship for last two years.  Arrrgh. I’m still paying off those unexpected education costs but all ended well, he’s happy & employed in his field. 

Anyway, U’s rep was chatting up how great IUP was, he had received his masters there.  Then he says with no flash of irony:

“C’s get degrees”

Probably the most irresponsible thing I’ve ever heard said to a prospective student and their parent.



schumigirl said:


> Very quick pop in visit from me.
> 
> Some of you know my mum had a small surgery last week while we were in Orlando. Won`t go into details obviously on a public message board, but she is having a follow up tomorrow. Another family member up here is having major surgery this week too.
> 
> Just a quick hello, haven't caught up with anything on the boards....….and hope everyone`s good.



Hugs, that’s a lot on your plate to process; especially after a vacation. 



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Wow Bobbie...that was quite a change in plans for you...sounds like they're taking advantage of your good nature but I know you don't want to let the kids down.
> 
> Grass cutting yesterday turned out to be more like weed cutting but at least it's done.
> 
> Waiting on my birthday girl to get home ...hope Trey gets here with the cake soon  since she has to go back to work at 4.
> 
> Happy taco Tuesday to all


Like the way your family rolls celebrating birthdays, ride or die! Cool.

Happy happy to your DD. Is she coming along on the trip in the fall?



pattyw said:


> Hope all went well at the groomers and dentist! Yum- lasagna!
> 
> 
> I need a dinner break! Just a quick fast food run! This is truly what I look like! What a sight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening all!!



IDK about that, every time i’ve Seen u in RL or in pics you have a lovely smile



Charade67 said:


> B’s gown is black. We have a list of dress code rules. Dark, solid dress under the gown. I’m thinking something basic black. She already has a good pair of shoes to wear. Our kids aren’t allowed to wear sneakers.
> Thankfully graduation is indoors, so we don’t have to worry about the weather.



Um, no sneakers?  What if someone has medical feet issues or they just want to be comfortable, it’s a very long night.  Are they allowed to take their shoes off and prance around?  To me that is gross, where’s the foot police when you need them? Lol

Seriously, i get the no necklines or hemlines up or down to there, no offensive graphics and no transparent fabric but if we are talking a public school, I am very surprised those archane sounding rules haven’t been challenged by now. 

I have an real issue with a few people imposing their restrictive/out of the mainstream views of what is ‘proper’ upon others.  Things are much looser in the tri-state area here.  There are more than a few families who don’t have a thousand $ or more to pay for this ritual.  Even though there are charities that offer free prom dresses etc., the cost adds up for parents living paycheck to paycheck.

Generallly, the gents must wear dress pants, button down collared shirt & a tie, shoes of their choice.  Girls can wear the same or a tux if they desire, cocktail dress or gown.  No overt PDAs & couples can be of the same sex, but all must be under age of 20 and if out of school district have to submit to a vetting by the school/police.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Um, no sneakers? What if someone has medical feet issues or they just want to be comfortable, it’s a very long night. Are they allowed to take their shoes off and prance around? To me that is gross, where’s the foot police when you need them? Lol
> 
> Seriously, i get the no necklines or hemlines up or down to there, no offensive graphics and no transparent fabric but if we are talking a public school, I am very surprised those archane sounding rules haven’t been challenged by now.
> 
> I have an real issue with a few people imposing their restrictive/out of the mainstream views of what is ‘proper’ upon others. Things are much looser in the tri-state area here. There are more than a few families who don’t have a thousand $ or more to pay for this ritual. Even though there are charities that offer free prom dresses etc., the cost adds up for parents living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> Generallly, the gents must wear dress pants, button down collared shirt & a tie, shoes of their choice. Girls can wear the same or a tux if they desire, cocktail dress or gown. No overt PDAs & couples can be of the same sex, but all must be under age of 20 and if out of school district have to submit to a vetting by the school/police.



The no sneakers rule is for graduation, not for prom.  The students aren't allowed to wear sandals, flip flops, or work boots. Closed heel is preferred but not mandatory. They are also not allowed to wear  anything camouflage, t-shirts, or shorts. There is also no writing on or decorating the mortar board. 

We haven't been given any dress code rules for prom. I assume that it should be the same as school dress code, but I notice  that the school doesn't seem to enforce the dress code very well. We have the same rule about under 20 (and I think 14 is the minimum age) and a form must be completed for a student from another school.


----------



## Charade67

Oh, and I just found out that I will need to fork over another $22 for her NHS stole.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, pesky costs like that, Charade.  Little one’s gold tassel and sash for top 10 percent is free with cost of gown and cap.  Dress and shoes and most likely nails if they don’t last from prom.  

Mac and cheese with left over broccoli and burgers.  Easy meal for me.  Haha, weather girl said snow on Monday.  Yeah, April fool.  

Keisha, yeah SD can be pricey.  First time was little one and me, so had to be on the beach.  Was a Best Western at the time, and being end of summer, got a great rate.  A couple years later, they broke their relation with BW, and now own place that was much higher prices.  Last time was when I found out the Navy Base in Coronado made family suites on the beach, well booked that for two weeks over Christmas.  Best deal ever.  And I made DH drive over that curvy bridge each time.  Was so quiet there, and room was huge.  Lovely patio on the beach.  No swimming there though.  Short walk to that famous hotel.  Had a nice lunch at a Groupon bought fancy crepe place on the Island.  We also that time bought the Go pass and did a ton of things around SD.  Kids still talk about the Zoo and the Zoo’s “love” park in Ensenada.  Yep, animal baby making safari, and we all still laugh at time we did that.  There was a young giraffe named Stella.  She bullied all the other giraffes to get the leaves we were feeding them with.  Cute as could be.  That was also when we fed apples to rhinos.  Baby came up first for the apples then pregnant momma came over for some too.  Was easier to put the apples in her big mouth. We were lucky, as many times  the rhinos won’t come, though those giraffes always do.   



Enjoy your night, all the homies.  May all have a good night sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ah, pesky costs like that, Charade.  Little one’s gold tassel and sash for top 10 percent is free with cost of gown and cap.  Dress and shoes and most likely nails if they don’t last from prom.
> 
> Mac and cheese with left over broccoli and burgers.  Easy meal for me.  Haha, weather girl said snow on Monday.  Yeah, April fool.
> 
> Keisha, yeah SD can be pricey.  First time was little one and me, so had to be on the beach.  Was a Best Western at the time, and being end of summer, got a great rate.  A couple years later, they broke their relation with BW, and now own place that was much higher prices.  Last time was when I found out the Navy Base in Coronado made family suites on the beach, well booked that for two weeks over Christmas.  Best deal ever.  And I made DH drive over that curvy bridge each time.  Was so quiet there, and room was huge.  Lovely patio on the beach.  No swimming there though.  Short walk to that famous hotel.  Had a nice lunch at a Groupon bought fancy crepe place on the Island.  We also that time bought the Go pass and did a ton of things around SD.  Kids still talk about the Zoo and the Zoo’s “love” park in Ensenada.  Yep, animal baby making safari, and we all still laugh at time we did that.  There was a young giraffe named Stella.  She bullied all the other giraffes to get the leaves we were feeding them with.  Cute as could be.  That was also when we fed apples to rhinos.  Baby came up first for the apples then pregnant momma came over for some too.  Was easier to put the apples in her big mouth. We were lucky, as many times  the rhinos won’t come, though those giraffes always do.
> 
> View attachment 391100
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your night, all the homies.  May all have a good night sleep.



Haha nice biology lesson.  i’ve always wanted to see that zoo, no time this trip boohoo. DH stationed in navy there for a bit back in the day on Liberty Island. He said several neighborhoods were a no-go back then.  He said that neighborhood was nice back then, they walked everywhere.  Looks like it’s been turned into a mixed usage/tourist area? Just 3 miles from airport w a shuttle.


----------



## Charade67

We are staying at a Holiday Inn Express in San Diego. It’s on the list of the zoo’s preferred hotels.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello! Quick hi on the hump day drive by!
Hope those ailing (surgery/teeth/feet/hips) are doing better now. Had to spend an hour on phone today with Health insurance market place-short story it is now so messed up in MO (thanks idiots) that anyone who isn't persistant will "fail". 
Took the babies out for their first jaunt outside to grass today. Nice and sunny and warm.  Bossy hen didn't like it too much. Diva hen kept "knocking" on patio door to come in to try to get the baby's food.


Graduation will be here before you know it-got so real for me when we ordered the cap/gown, graduation announcements, and pictures. then started in on clothes for graduation...Busy and exciting times!

San Diego on the bucket list for sure! I haven't been back to California since I was in grade school.

Pizza for dinner tonight. Last night was Chicken caesar salad-per son's request. He didn't feel well and that is his comfort food. Had to be homemade. Had made the dressing and croutons on Sunday for salad with the lasagne so easy to whip more salad together.


Need to sleep and rest now for busy weekend ahead!


----------



## Sue M

Good evening!  Just a drive by to say hi.  Busy day. Tax day, bleck. All 4 of us went down. As both daughters work and have to file. Youngest gets write offs for school.
Then birthday luncheon with the ladies. It was a beautiful day, sunshine and blue skies so took the dogs out for a walk with a friend. Chicken thighs with stir fry noodles and salad for dinner.

Wednesday Survivor night!  Lol.

Monykalyn your chickens sound hilarious!  

Haven’t had a chance to catch up, but did speed read!  So much exciting grad stuff happening. Tis the season. I haven’t found out what my daughters grad date is yet. But College grad is no where near the fuss of high school!

Debating if I want to take a run across the border tomorrow to make a Costco gas run and Trader Joes stop. It’s getting toward end of Spring Break here. Monday is back to school. So concerned about possible long border lines with families returning from holidays.


----------



## Lynne G

I think most of our college schools are done this week too, Sue.  Private high schools will have the week ending in Easter off, but little one's public high school is like most around me, the Thursday to Monday of Easter week-end.  Then it's that long wait until the next Federal holiday, at the end of May. 

It just isn't fair.  26 was the low overnight temp, 32 as I scraped ice off my car windows.  Yeah moon, you're really white, but not as clear as the other day, and ooh, so cold.  at least little wind.  Yesterday, that wind was nippy. 

So, Thursday it is, and I am so ready for the week-end. 

  Yeah, that's me.  LOL  But, wahooo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh yeah.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





That's because . 

So, throw back a drink or two, and be happy it's almost Friday.  Yep, three day week-end for me, and it could not come quicker. 

Off to find something sweet, and make another cup of tea.  That horizon is a very weak looking almost orange.  Hey, almost the color of my tea.  Yeah I know,  I need tea. 

Later homie, and lots of well wishes to the homies that need it, and to the homie's family and friends that need some well wishes.  Hugs and get well.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up, but not ready to do stuff. Maybe I’ll get lucky and have another quiet day today.

B’s spring break is April 15-19.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday morning all!!

Cloudy day- but 49 - not too bad for us! 

Busy days still ahead- almost done with all my year end work!

Sending hugs and well wishes to Schumi and family!

Charade- you'll get through graduation!! and your trip is almost here!!

Sue, Lynne, and all others getting started today!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Sitting with coffee in hand this morning.

It was forecasted to be a high wind day today and it is blowing a hoolie (love that expression Schumi it is so descriptive). I’am so glad we had the dead palm fronds cut out of the palms ar they would be everywhere with this wind.

Schumi hope your mom and other family member are doing better. Sending   your way and prayers for their speedy recovery.

Charade sounds like B’s school has lots of rules on grad dress code. I’am sure she will look beautiful in the dress she has selected. It sounds like you have been a supportive mom in making sure she has all she needs. I agree about the excessive numerous extra costs of all the grad attire. Many years ago you bought your gown and motorboard and the school provided your tassels.

Lynne sounds like you have been busy getting your daughter ready for graduation too....I know she will be pretty in her prom attire....hope you are all well and your weather looks up soon. Always love your animal pictures.

Bobbie68 you can vent here anytime.....we’re your Sans family....Sorry to hear you have been put into such a crappy situation for Viv’s trip.....You have gone above and beyond to make sure this trip will be a good one for your daughter and this other youngman.....you are an angel.....There are not many people who would do this.

Tink Happy Birthday to your daughter....I hope you are doing well 



Keisha hope the feet are better  and you don’t get Poison Ivy from your yard work...That stuff is miserable. Sending good luck your way for getting all your hotel and additional travel plans sorted..

I had to break up vacation travel for grandchildren this year. Granddaughter only has a week at end of April and Grandson is third week of May. So flights and Resorts are taken care of just need to rent cars. Will do that soon.

Pattyw hang in there.....just think about your next trip to Florida...it makes all that hard work and frustration worth it.


Monykalyn I always love to hear about your chickens. Those new little ones are so cute.


Sue your vacation is coming soon. Hope you got your shopping done across the border.  I really like Trader Joe’s. We don’t have those around here....I always stopped there when we visited hubby’s brother and sister in law in Indianapolis.

Mac hope the foot is healing nice.


Agavegirl1 hope your back is doing well and you are doing the happy dance and thinking if your upcoming HHN.



Ckmiles, Tygerlilly, Squirlz and all the other Sans family.


----------



## pattyw

Robo- I just LOVE the Charlie Brown dancing picture!!  Yay for 2 vacations with the grandkids!!  

Mac- hope you're napping with the kitties- and resting your foot!







If only I could get this job!






Quick lunch break!  and a cookie!!


----------



## Charade67

I’m home from work and have the windows open. A gentle breeze is blowing and I can hear the sound of the wind chimes on the deck. I may just doze off for awhile. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade sounds like B’s school has lots of rules on grad dress code. I’am sure she will look beautiful in the dress she has selected. It sounds like you have been a supportive mom in making sure she has all she needs. I agree about the excessive numerous extra costs of all the grad attire. Many years ago you bought your gown and motorboard and the school provided your tassels.



I don’t mind the graduation dress code so much. i just wish the school would enforce the regular dress code 
or just do away with it.
We still need to go shopping for B’s graduation dress. I think we will do that after we get back from Orlando. I suppose I should get something nice for myself too.
When I graduated our gown was a rental, but we paid to keep the cap and tassel. I have no idea where that stuff is now. I also have an honor cord somewhere. We didn’t get NHS stoles. 



Robo56 said:


> I had to break up vacation travel for grandchildren this year. Granddaughter only has a week at end of April and Grandson is third week of May. So flights and Resorts are taken care of just need to rent cars. Will do that soon.


 So... two vacations? Sounds good to me. 

I just got 2 new t-shirts that I am thinking of taking to Disney. One is an Avengers shirt and the other is Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem from the Muppets.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you for the good wishes.....much appreciated.

We are shattered.....but all looks good with both family members, so can`t ask for more...…..

Doubt I`ll catch up with all the posts I`ve missed but hope everyone is good...….


Oh Vicki, belated birthday wishes to Danielle.....hope she had a good birthday.....


----------



## macraven

_Oops, I’m way behind in reading and missed your last posts Schumi 

Hope your family members have a swift healing and recover quickly 

And belated birthday wishes for Vicki’s daughter 

Sending good wishes to all the homies that are going through stressful times now

Things will get better!_


----------



## macraven

_Ever have a night and you go from
dreaming to wide awake hours later?

Welcome to my world 
Lol

I can remember having night owls in this group that would be posting away on the sans when most were asleep 

If tiny dancer was still here we would be taking away right now 

It was a warm  day Thursday and today(Friday) will be in the 70’s again

Sunburn weather time is back

Need to hit Walgreens for sunblock today when they open

I’ll have the bacon and coffee/tea ready when the homies get up later _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Ever have a night and you go from
> dreaming to wide awake hours later?
> 
> Welcome to my world
> Lol
> 
> I can remember having night owls in this group that would be posting away on the sans when most were asleep
> 
> If tiny dancer was still here we would be taking away right now
> 
> It was a warm  day Thursday and today(Friday) will be in the 70’s again
> 
> Sunburn weather time is back
> 
> Need to hit Walgreens for sunblock today when they open
> 
> I’ll have the bacon and coffee/tea ready when the homies get up later _




Ooh bacon..........we forgot to take some out of the freezer last night for breakfast today.........so bacon and tea will be very welcome here..........

Glad you’re having lovely weather again.....I know you enjoy the heat and sun too.........and hope the foot is improving...........



Slept well last night, but planned to sleep till at least 10am.......made it to just after 7. 

Bit of grocery shopping to do this morning then a couple of days of catching up on housework and trip report.......not a bad way to spend the weekend.......

Weather looks good too........and Kyle comes home tonight for two nights before heading back up to Scotland.......he’s really enjoyed it.......think he’s enjoying being in a nice hotel too.........

Have a great Friday............

Can I smell the bacon yet.........


----------



## macraven

_Come on over 
Bacon is ready!

Even have a pot of real tea for everyone 

Woke up at 2 am with foot issue 
Issue was starting to go south on me yesterday and called the ortho doc before his office closed yesterday 

Have another appointment to have him
Check the foot out at 7:30 in the morning
He’ll find an answer to my issue soon


I’ll be able to kick Mr Macs butt again very soon
Jk...

Of course with me being up at 2 meant   
the cats got up also thinking it was food time 
They now are back to sleep on my lap catching zzz’s

What an easy life a cat has...

Later homies_


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon and tea, Mac so nice of you.  I’ll be over.  

Schumi, glad to see your post, and continue to send well wishes to your family members, that they continue to being well soon.

Oh Mac, I hope the foot issue gets resolved to day.  Hope the doctor finds an easy answer to your issue.  Hugs.  

And, and the cat reminders, since Mac’s are sleeping.  Lucky Mac.  

 

Ah yes,

 

And,

 

Oh so happy, and warmer today.  And,

 

Friday.  Have a great one homies.

Oh and if Patty and Bobbie have tech issues:

 

Hehe.  And weather guy said cloudy but warmer, nice.  And next news story was about how some in NYC are cutting bagels like sliced bread and some are angry about it.  Others like more surfaces to put cream cheese on.  They are starting a smear campaign.  

With that, a mom’s day off is never a thing.  Mom alarm is sounding.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks for the well wishes Lynne and the other homies that have mentioned it

Have an appointment  with the ortho in 25 minutes and will see what direction we are going next

When i first saw him he said reconstruction work on the foot
Told him I am not planning to go that route yet
I could consider for next year as I have two trips planned this year that are paid for

My trips are etched in stone for this year

Still have bacon left so come on over and dig in..._


----------



## pattyw

Schumi- glad your family is on the mend!

Lynne-  the cat pics!




macraven said:


> _Still have bacon left so come on over and dig in..._



Sounds wonderful! Wish I could pop over and have breakfast!  Sending well wishes that your foot heals!! and no surgery!

TGIF all!!  Rainy day here- but mild temps- in the 50s! 
I'm exhausted today!! Think I'll take a nap when I get home from work- making it a half day today- so a midday cat nap!






Have a great Friday all!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday! Nothing exciting planned here. I'm going to pay bills and so some laundry. Woo-hoo!

B told me that her band teacher mentioned getting everyone matching shirts for the first day of the trip. He doesn't have much time. We leave 2 weeks from today.

Schumi - Glad to hear that your family members are doing well.

Mac - Hope you get good news about your foot. 

Good morning Lynne and Patty.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Danielle says thanks for the happy birthday wishes 

Carole...hope your mum recovers quickly and is back to normal soon. 

Mac, good luck with the Dr today...healing prayers are being sent your way 

Keisha...Danielle isn't going with us this fall...she's the responsible one and says she can't afford it.  If I wanted until I could afford to go I would never go.

Time to get to work...the garden center is at full throttle now for the Spring.

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Friday Morning and the start of the weekend will be here soon!!! The weather has been weird here, yesterday frost on the windshield AM by PM warmed up to 50. Today is a bit warmer no Jack  frost visit to start the day. 

I had a busy two days with errands and taking care of my friend's cats. I finished up with that last night so no going out for me this morning. Teens had to work till later last night so did a quick red clam sauce so they could eat beforehand. Tonight they both work so going to head out and do some things with Brian. Tomorrow I will go with Liv to get her shoes for the prom. I wanted to show a pic of her dress. I am so glad she is happy with it.

This weekend is kind of a hang around and try and get some stuff done.

Oh I hear you on the cost of things in senior year. We were lucky Liv sold enough fundraiser items to get her cap and gown, prom  ticket and senior outing paid. I don't know what we are going to do for a dress under the gown. I haven't thought about that. I have seen no dress code for prom or graduation yet. Liv's graduation is set for June 7th unless we miss another day. We have it outside unless it rains. Which stinks because they won't let us know till last minute. We have a 2 to 3 ticket minimum inside. I am hoping for no rain. 
For prom there is a slip Liv has to get filled out and approved for Charlie to attend the prom. I never really looked at what the rules are for that. He goes to the other local high school so we should be good. 

Thank you again for the well wishes on feeling better, venting  and the trip. I am a little nervous about being responsible for the teen boy but I will do my best. 

Charade I always thought an adviser from the school had to be there too. I am calling  the adviser today to get some questions answered. I am not sure what color our grad gowns are. Mine was white when I graduated and the boys wore purple. I am thinking because our school colors are blue and yellow they might do that. Oh the Cali trip is coming up. I have always wanted to go to San Diego and the zoo. Liv had a friend who went there and loved it. Your trips are coming up fast how exciting Liv has the same April vacation as B.

Robo The meme was great. However that would be me at the microwave . How nice two trips and you get to spend one on one time with them. Your such an awesome grandma. I hope you are feeling good.

Mac hope it went well this morning and you get some answers. Look forward to your update. Lol I know when I get up in the night to use the bathroom the  think it is time for me to give them some loving .

Schumi glad your family is doing well. I hope you have a nice catch up with Kyle and he is enjoying it.

Lynne OMG I love the cat in the computer  that is Brian!!! He works in computers and I have seen him like that many times. Oh I know that mom alarm every morning I hope you enjoy your day off after.

Keishashadow LOL we still have those little vicks sticks. Liv loves them for clearing her sinuses. Yea I am confused on this situation and the rules,  a lot of it doesn't make sense. I am going to try and tread lightly and not to make it look like I am making a fuss. I would hate to have them cancel anything due to me. Thanks Liv was so excited that her group won it is a confidence booster. It sounds like you have some fun stuff planned. I hear you on the excursions but glad that you took the leap and planned some stuff. 

Sue Wow I never thought about having to cross a boarder to go to some stores that I like. It sounds like you had a nice day outside of the taxes. Your chicken and noodles sound good. Yes I have to start looking into more recipes on line for the insta pot.

Patty The cat in the chair pic looks like one of mine every night . I hope the cat nap goes well and you feel better. When I take a cat nap on the couch mine turns into a cat blanket Let's hope these east coast temps keep rising

Monykalyn Love hearing about the chicks. I am sorry that health insurance things are messed up in your state. I am afraid they are going to get a lot more messed up. I hope it all worked out. I would love to go out to San Diego. We keep going back to Florida because that is our happy place. I am sure when we move there we will start going other places. I bet the homemade dressing was good. It is nice to have a comfort food. I hope you have a good busy weekend.

Tink Nice to see you drop by. I wish I could say no to a trip when I can't afford it. I see Liv being like that. She is very responsible with her money. Garden centers are so pretty I just can't spend to much time in one. 

I hope everyone has a nice day and a great start to the weekend.

I will leave you with a pic of Liv's dress.


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure if this has been post, that’s a RL cat or it’s photoshopped but I could drown in those eyes!

Me & Dr Death got it on again yesterday, we have to keep meeting like that...gave me nerve block that at least kept mouth numb thru the night.  He’s going conservative to try and fix the two issues that cropped up with existing bridges.  I’m not a patient woman but rolling with it as I don’t really want to be a gummie, bear. . Glad we have great dental insurance though!

Today, plan on raking up the interior of my house, the clutter is threatening to over take us.  Funny how in just a week or so it can accumulate to that point.  In my defense my stove is still sparkling

Rain, rain again but should hit mid 60’s, nice to go out without a coat.

Bobbie - beautiful, classic dress, looks expensive, perhaps satin?



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 391166
> 
> View attachment 391163
> 
> View attachment 391165
> 
> Sitting with coffee in hand this morning.
> 
> It was forecasted to be a high wind day today and it is blowing a hoolie (love that expression Schumi it is so descriptive). I’am so glad we had the dead palm fronds cut out of the palms ar they would be everywhere with this wind.
> 
> Schumi hope your mom and other family member are doing better. Sending   your way and prayers for their speedy recovery.
> 
> Charade sounds like B’s school has lots of rules on grad dress code. I’am sure she will look beautiful in the dress she has selected. It sounds like you have been a supportive mom in making sure she has all she needs. I agree about the excessive numerous extra costs of all the grad attire. Many years ago you bought your gown and motorboard and the school provided your tassels.
> 
> Lynne sounds like you have been busy getting your daughter ready for graduation too....I know she will be pretty in her prom attire....hope you are all well and your weather looks up soon. Always love your animal pictures.
> 
> Bobbie68 you can vent here anytime.....we’re your Sans family....Sorry to hear you have been put into such a crappy situation for Viv’s trip.....You have gone above and beyond to make sure this trip will be a good one for your daughter and this other youngman.....you are an angel.....There are not many people who would do this.
> 
> Tink Happy Birthday to your daughter....I hope you are doing well
> View attachment 391167
> 
> 
> Keisha hope the feet are better  and you don’t get Poison Ivy from your yard work...That stuff is miserable. Sending good luck your way for getting all your hotel and additional travel plans sorted..
> 
> I had to break up vacation travel for grandchildren this year. Granddaughter only has a week at end of April and Grandson is third week of May. So flights and Resorts are taken care of just need to rent cars. Will do that soon.
> 
> Pattyw hang in there.....just think about your next trip to Florida...it makes all that hard work and frustration worth it.
> 
> 
> Monykalyn I always love to hear about your chickens. Those new little ones are so cute.
> 
> 
> Sue your vacation is coming soon. Hope you got your shopping done across the border.  I really like Trader Joe’s. We don’t have those around here....I always stopped there when we visited hubby’s brother and sister in law in Indianapolis.
> 
> Mac hope the foot is healing nice.
> 
> 
> Agavegirl1 hope your back is doing well and you are doing the happy dance and thinking if your upcoming HHN.
> 
> View attachment 391176
> 
> Ckmiles, Tygerlilly, Squirlz and all the other Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 391164



We live next to woods, pretty sure the poison ivy just lies in wait for the unsuspecting.  Idiot next door had bright idea to try and burn it one year, he is still alive.  Probably not as sensitive to the oil.  Even when the plant dies off the oil it emparts remains active for up to five years.  I had to lobby the midget football organization to move practices from a ‘new’ field (again near the woods) that they acquired.  So many kids came down with extreme cases of poison ivy on their faces, arms & legs; it was apparant it was entrenched in there somehow.  They let it go fallow for nearly a decade before using it again.

Two visits with the grands, nice!  Good luck on the rental cars.  I’ve found nothing low enough for my MCO dates to even bother booking a placeholder.  I’m not especially picky, when the going has gotten rough often have pricelining/hotwiring onsite there and typically wind up with Hertz




macraven said:


> _Ever have a night and you go from
> dreaming to wide awake hours later?
> 
> Welcome to my world
> Lol
> 
> I can remember having night owls in this group that would be posting away on the sans when most were asleep
> 
> If tiny dancer was still here we would be taking away right now
> 
> It was a warm  day Thursday and today(Friday) will be in the 70’s again
> 
> Sunburn weather time is back
> 
> Need to hit Walgreens for sunblock today when they open
> 
> I’ll have the bacon and coffee/tea ready when the homies get up later _



Believe she should be married by now



macraven said:


> _Come on over
> Bacon is ready!
> 
> Even have a pot of real tea for everyone
> 
> Woke up at 2 am with foot issue
> Issue was starting to go south on me yesterday and called the ortho doc before his office closed yesterday
> 
> Have another appointment to have him
> Check the foot out at 7:30 in the morning
> He’ll find an answer to my issue soon
> 
> 
> I’ll be able to kick Mr Macs butt again very soon
> Jk...
> 
> Of course with me being up at 2 meant
> the cats got up also thinking it was food time
> They now are back to sleep on my lap catching zzz’s
> 
> What an easy life a cat has...
> 
> Later homies_



A purring cat is the best stress reliever ever



macraven said:


> _Thanks for the well wishes Lynne and the other homies that have mentioned it
> 
> Have an appointment  with the ortho in 25 minutes and will see what direction we are going next
> 
> When i first saw him he said reconstruction work on the foot
> Told him I am not planning to go that route yet
> I could consider for next year as I have two trips planned this year that are paid for
> 
> My trips are etched in stone for this year
> 
> Still have bacon left so come on over and dig in..._



What is it with doctors not understanding priorities? Good luck. Go my route, if you don’t like the first opinion, keep going till you find one you can live with lol



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Danielle says thanks for the happy birthday wishes
> 
> Carole...hope your mum recovers quickly and is back to normal soon.
> 
> Mac, good luck with the Dr today...healing prayers are being sent your way
> 
> Keisha...Danielle isn't going with us this fall...she's the responsible one and says she can't afford it.  If I wanted until I could afford to go I would never go.
> 
> Time to get to work...the garden center is at full throttle now for the Spring.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone



I hear you!  Their garden center here is really dragging their feet for some reason.  They didn’t have any of those small wheeled plastic thingies (half laundry basket, half wheel barrow kwim?). Wanted to gift one to jr as his easter basket since he doesn’t eat chocolate or much candy.  Did find one across the street at Aldis of all places, should suit his minimal needs for one since small yard.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the well wishes from everyone...….I`m so grateful my mum and BiL are doing good...…..an 8 hour surgery is something to worry over for sure!

Lynne....can`t imagine getting upset over how a bagel was cut......lol...….

mac.....hope the appointment goes well...….gotta be a long journey again for you!!

Patty....midday nap sounds good!!! Glad you have slightly higher temps now.....enjoy your weekend!!

Charade......bills and laundry!!! Don`t we lead exciting lives......I have a huge load of laundry out on the line...and it`ll dry as its a beautiful day here!!

Vicki......There`s got to be one sensible one in the house.....lol.....we have Kyle....he`s sensible beyond belief at times...…. must get it from his dad.....certainly not me....I`m with you......vacation like you mean it!!!! 

bobbie…..beautiful dress for Liv.....I love that colour…….yep, looking forward to getting Kyle home and hear all about his week.....

Janet....see, I see that cat as creepy...… but then not a cat fan here at all ...…..I turn the sprinklers on them if the poach on our property...….don't come back often......lol...…now we have automatic sensor sprinklers .....we have to make sure we switch them off before we wander around......lol....you are a patient woman with the teeth stuff.....I agree though......better than being all gums!!!



So, it`s a gorgeous day here today....sun is shining and it`s warm. 2 of our bathrooms cleaned, will do others tomorrow.....2 full loads of laundry out and bedding too....all done today. Will be dried, ironed and put away before Kyle comes home tonight...…

Pizza has been requested for later…...think Kyle has eaten at steakhouses last few nights with the others...….he`s ready for a pizza...…

First post of trip report is up......finally!!!! Just hope I can finish it before May...…

We have Mother`s day on Sunday here this weekend.....and our clocks go forward......now I lose two hours this month...….

Have a great Friday...…...


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday! Nothing exciting planned here. I'm going to pay bills and so some laundry. Woo-hoo!



Not exciting- but necessary! Have a great day!



tink1957 said:


> Time to get to work...the garden center is at full throttle now for the Spring.



Yay for garden centers open for spring! Ours are still closed! Hopefully in the next couple of weeks, we'll l be at full throttle, too!



bobbie68 said:


> I will leave you with a pic of Liv's dress.



Beautiful!



keishashadow said:


> Me & Dr Death got it on again yesterday, we have to keep meeting like that



You wild woman!!  When you say Dr. Death the dentist, I picture Steve Martin as the dentist that loved to inflict pain in the Little Shop of Horrors!
Hope the teeth feel better soon!



schumigirl said:


> .he`s ready for a pizza...…



Yum!!

Having trouble getting focused this morning! Cup of coffee  #2 hasn't kicked in yet! 
This would wake me up!


----------



## Charade67

bobbie68 said:


> Oh I hear you on the cost of things in senior year. We were lucky Liv sold enough fundraiser items to get her cap and gown, prom ticket and senior outing paid. I don't know what we are going to do for a dress under the gown. I haven't thought about that. I have seen no dress code for prom or graduation yet. Liv's graduation is set for June 7th unless we miss another day. We have it outside unless it rains. Which stinks because they won't let us know till last minute. We have a 2 to 3 ticket minimum inside. I am hoping for no rain.
> For prom there is a slip Liv has to get filled out and approved for Charlie to attend the prom. I never really looked at what the rules are for that. He goes to the other local high school so we should be good.



Is it terrible of me that I absolutely loathe school fundraisers?  Of course it doesn't help that most of the people I know also have kids in school who need to sell stuff. This year we just concentrated on the band fundraisers so B could get to Orlando. 
Our graduation is held in an auditorium at the university where dh teaches. I haven't heard anything about tickets yet. When I graduated there was a limit on how many tickets each student could have. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am not sure what color our grad gowns are. Mine was white when I graduated and the boys wore purple. I am thinking because our school colors are blue and yellow they might do that. Oh the Cali trip is coming up. I have always wanted to go to San Diego and the zoo. Liv had a friend who went there and loved it. Your trips are coming up fast how exciting Liv has the same April vacation as B.


B's school colors are red, white, and black, but all students wear black cap and gown. My school colors were blue and gold. The girls wore white gowns and the boys wore blue.
I have wanted to visit the San Diego Zoo since I was a teen and used to watch the Tonight Show (has some insomnia). I loved it when Carson had Joan Embry form the zoo as a guest on his show. 

Liv's dress is very pretty. I love the color. 



keishashadow said:


> Me & Dr Death got it on again yesterday, we have to keep meeting like that...gave me nerve block that at least kept mouth numb thru the night. He’s going conservative to try and fix the two issues that cropped up with existing bridges. I’m not a patient woman but rolling with it as I don’t really want to be a gummie, bear. . Glad we have great dental insurance though!


 Sorry about the dental issues. I'm the only one in my immediate family who has decent teeth. Not sure how that happened. My father had a full set of dentures, my mom wears a partial, my brother has had several different dental procedures, and my sister was the cavity queen when we were kids. I don't know how I got so lucky. 

Schumi - Happy early Mother's Day. 



pattyw said:


> When you say Dr. Death the dentist, I picture Steve Martin as the dentist that loved to inflict pain in the Little Shop of Horrors!



Did you ever see the movie Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band?


So far all I have gotten accomplished is bill pay. I think I'll throw some towels in the wash.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Did you ever see the movie Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band?



Yes- don't remember much- it's been a long time!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Yes- don't remember much- it's been a long time!



It was a horribly cheesy movie, but I immediately thought of it when you mentioned Steve Martin. Steve Martin was Dr. Maxwell in the Maxwell's Silver Hammer number.


----------



## Charade67

I've never seen Little Shop of Horrors, so I just googled the dentist scene.  I think that's what a lot of people imagine when they think of dentists. I'm so thankful I have a good dentist.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes from everyone...….I`m so grateful my mum and BiL are doing good...…..an 8 hour surgery is something to worry over for sure!
> 
> Lynne....can`t imagine getting upset over how a bagel was cut......lol...….
> 
> mac.....hope the appointment goes well...….gotta be a long journey again for you!!
> 
> Patty....midday nap sounds good!!! Glad you have slightly higher temps now.....enjoy your weekend!!
> 
> Charade......bills and laundry!!! Don`t we lead exciting lives......I have a huge load of laundry out on the line...and it`ll dry as its a beautiful day here!!
> 
> Vicki......There`s got to be one sensible one in the house.....lol.....we have Kyle....he`s sensible beyond belief at times...…. must get it from his dad.....certainly not me....I`m with you......vacation like you mean it!!!!
> 
> bobbie…..beautiful dress for Liv.....I love that colour…….yep, looking forward to getting Kyle home and hear all about his week.....
> 
> Janet....see, I see that cat as creepy...… but then not a cat fan here at all ...…..I turn the sprinklers on them if the poach on our property...….don't come back often......lol...…now we have automatic sensor sprinklers .....we have to make sure we switch them off before we wander around......lol....you are a patient woman with the teeth stuff.....I agree though......better than being all gums!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, it`s a gorgeous day here today....sun is shining and it`s warm. 2 of our bathrooms cleaned, will do others tomorrow.....2 full loads of laundry out and bedding too....all done today. Will be dried, ironed and put away before Kyle comes home tonight...…
> 
> Pizza has been requested for later…...think Kyle has eaten at steakhouses last few nights with the others...….he`s ready for a pizza...…
> 
> First post of trip report is up......finally!!!! Just hope I can finish it before May...…
> 
> We have Mother`s day on Sunday here this weekend.....and our clocks go forward......now I lose two hours this month...….
> 
> Have a great Friday...…...



You just haven’t met the right cat 



Charade67 said:


> It was a horribly cheesy movie, but I immediately thought of it when you mentioned Steve Martin. Steve Martin was Dr. Maxwell in the Maxwell's Silver Hammer number.



Same here, my parents & siblings all had full sets of dentures in their early 20’s.  Told it can be heredity but that era did’t exactly have much in way of dental education/prevention in place either.

Hahaha think that’s sgt pepper but funny No, my dentist really is a great guy.  He gave me his cell phone number & comes in on weekends, even holiday ones.  It’s just that it seems i’m on a real roll lately.  Had to laugh when he told me he had nightmares about the one bridge going bad after he reinserted it...just shows he’s human.  I wouldn’t go to another, have great faith in him, just wish there was an easy button.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> It was a horribly cheesy movie, but I immediately thought of it when you mentioned Steve Martin. Steve Martin was Dr. Maxwell in the Maxwell's Silver Hammer number.



Great clip! I like Steve Martin!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You just haven’t met the right cat
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, my parents & siblings all had full sets of dentures in their early 20’s.  Told it can be heredity but that era did’t exactly have much in way of dental education/prevention in place either.
> 
> Hahaha think that’s sgt pepper but funny No, my dentist really is a great guy.  He gave me his cell phone number & comes in on weekends, even holiday ones.  It’s just that it seems i’m on a real roll lately.  Had to laugh when he told me he had nightmares about the one bridge going bad after he reinserted it...just shows he’s human.  I wouldn’t go to another, have great faith in him, just wish there was an easy button.



OMG!!!!! 

NO......just NO...…...that scene is awful, I hate dentist scenes like that...….and to be honest I think I may be the only person in the world who hasn't seen that movie...……

Tom loves it though...…..I do know Bill Murray (love him) and his Feed me Seymour feed me...…. And that's about it...…..

You do have a classy guy for a dentist though.....he really looks after you and goes above and beyond. 

Nope.....no cats for us....ever  ...….one of our friends golden labs has recently had puppies ...….I am NOT going to visit for at least 5 years.....and not letting Tom anywhere near them...…..she is a registered breeder so I guess she`ll have homes for them.....hopefully!!! Far too much work.....and on cold winter mornings I am always glad we don't have the responsibility of a dog...….but.....so cute!!!


----------



## Sue M

Oh know, iPad died and all my post was wiped out, ugh. I think I can retrieve on phone, maybe. If not I apologize in advance if I get it all messed up lol.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today. I’m going to run to the mall at lunch and pick up a dress I ordered for B. I think I mentioned before that I was looking for a dress similar to the one she wore at her preschool graduation. I found something similar at JC Penney. The color isn’t exact, but is fairly close. This will be my second attempt at getting this dress. The last one had the zipper sewn in incorrectly.


Good luck with dress hunting. Such a cute idea!


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> Sue your vacation is coming soon. Hope you got your shopping done across the border.  I really like Trader Joe’s. We don’t have those around here....I always stopped there when we visited hubby’s brother and sister in law in Indianapolis.


I whimped out of heading across the border. Too afraid of the lineups from returning Spring Break people. This is the last weekend of our Break.  Love Trader Joes. Carne Asada is a fav, amoung other things. And oldest likes the tea tree shampoo.



Charade67 said:


> I’m home from work and have the windows open. A gentle breeze is blowing and I can hear the sound of the wind chimes on the deck. I may just doze off for awhile.
> 
> 
> I just got 2 new t-shirts that I am thinking of taking to Disney. One is an Avengers shirt and the other is Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem from the Muppets.


I have some wind chimes around the patio. Love the sound.
Love the pre vacay shopping!  Yesterday I was in Uniqlo and bought a Minions tee!  I was texting with my friend in California who was also in a mall that



macraven said:


> _Ever have a night and you go from
> dreaming to wide awake hours later?
> 
> Welcome to my world
> Lol
> 
> I can remember having night owls in this group that would be posting away on the sans when most were asleep
> 
> If tiny dancer was still here we would be taking away right now
> 
> It was a warm  day Thursday and today(Friday) will be in the 70’s again
> 
> Sunburn weather time is back
> 
> Need to hit Walgreens for sunblock today when they open
> 
> I’ll have the bacon and coffee/tea ready when the homies get up later _


I had that night a few days ago!  I’ll be over for bacon!



macraven said:


> _Come on over
> Bacon is ready!
> 
> Even have a pot of real tea for everyone
> 
> Woke up at 2 am with foot issue
> Issue was starting to go south on me yesterday and called the ortho doc before his office closed yesterday
> 
> Have another appointment to have him
> Check the foot out at 7:30 in the morning
> He’ll find an answer to my issue soon
> 
> 
> I’ll be able to kick Mr Macs butt again very soon
> Jk...
> 
> Of course with me being up at 2 meant
> the cats got up also thinking it was food time
> They now are back to sleep on my lap catching zzz’s
> 
> What an easy life a cat has...
> 
> Later homies_


Hope doctor resolves foot issue. 



macraven said:


> _Thanks for the well wishes Lynne and the other homies that have mentioned it
> 
> Have an appointment  with the ortho in 25 minutes and will see what direction we are going next
> 
> When i first saw him he said reconstruction work on the foot
> Told him I am not planning to go that route yet
> I could consider for next year as I have two trips planned this year that are paid for
> 
> My trips are etched in stone for this year
> 
> Still have bacon left so come on over and dig in..._


Reminds me of my knee replacement, surgeon gave me a date in June, I told him I’m not wrecking my summer plans and please give me a date after September!  



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Friday Morning and the start of the weekend will be here soon!!! The weather has been weird here, yesterday frost on the windshield AM by PM warmed up to 50. Today is a bit warmer no Jack  frost visit to start the day.
> 
> 
> Sue Wow I never thought about having to cross a boarder to go to some stores that I like. It sounds like you had a nice day outside of the taxes. Your chicken and noodles sound good. Yes I have to start looking into more recipes on line for the insta pot.
> 
> Monykalyn Love hearing about the chicks. I am sorry that health insurance things are messed up in your state.
> 
> I will leave you with a pic of Liv's dress.
> View attachment 391397


Weather here has been beautiful and sunny again!  High of 63!  
I even love going to the US Costco, not only for the cheaper gas but different items in the store than we get in Canada. Last time I found a box of K cups of Starbucks Christmas blend!  
Eveytime I hear about healthcare problems in the US I’m so thankful for our medical system. 
I’m sure Liv will look beautiful in that dress. 




schumigirl said:


> Nope.....no cats for us....ever  ...….one of our friends golden labs has recently had puppies ...….I am NOT going to visit for at least 5 years.....and not letting Tom anywhere near them...…..she is a registered breeder so I guess she`ll have homes for them.....hopefully!!! Far too much work.....and on cold winter mornings I am always glad we don't have the responsibility of a dog...….but.....so cute!!!


Oh, yellow labs are the best!  And they look like little butterballs as pups. We had 2 of them at different times. Our first was a male. A few months after he died at 14, I passed by a student in the parking lot on my way to my car. He was walking his lab. Of course I had to stop and pet the dog!  I told him I missed mine. He utters the fatal words- a family friend breeds them and they are looking for a home for a 2 yr old female. Ohno!  I gave him my number to pass along. Didn’t hear anything for a couple of months so forgot about it. Then I get the call. Are you still interested?  Um sure I’ll come over to take a look. They are on a farm, maybe 30 min drive. I took one look and that was it!  Lol. I’m such a sucker.


----------



## Sue M

Charade- my reply to you got cut. But my Californian friend was in her mall at same time as me. Her mall also has a Uniqlo so we were texting back and forth and both got minions tee!  She’s joining my dd and I at Universal!  Getting ready!

Daughter & I had nice day and got some things. She had to return bra she bought last week. Ripped!  VS had 30% off do I ended up getting one too. 
Bought some skincare stuff at The Ordinary shop and we went to Chipotle for lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Oh know, iPad died and all my post was wiped out, ugh. I think I can retrieve on phone, maybe. If not I apologize in advance if I get it all messed up lol.



Oh nooooos


----------



## Ensusieasm

How does this work? Ummm....
my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!


----------



## bobbie68

Ensusieasm said:


> How does this work? Ummm....
> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!





Of course you qualify glad you want to check in. Oh I do agree with you any view of the ocean is beautiful. I have more cats than I have rooms... I hope you enjoy posting with us!

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dress and Liv. Yes it looked like an older simpler style to me too. It is Satin, (that was big when I went to prom ) We got so lucky at the consignment shop for $40.00.

I have to run Liv to work quickly then run an errand. Will pop back on after!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Oh, yellow labs are the best!  And they look like little butterballs as pups. We had 2 of them at different times. Our first was a male. A few months after he died at 14, I passed by a student in the parking lot on my way to my car. He was walking his lab. Of course I had to stop and pet the dog!  I told him I missed mine. He utters the fatal words- a family friend breeds them and they are looking for a home for a 2 yr old female. Ohno!  I gave him my number to pass along. Didn’t hear anything for a couple of months so forgot about it. Then I get the call. Are you still interested?  Um sure I’ll come over to take a look. They are on a farm, maybe 30 min drive. I took one look and that was it!  Lol. I’m such a sucker.



Lol.....I hear you! 

And that’s exactly the reason I’m keeping Tom away from them.....they’re on a farm too........he will want one and so would I if I’m honest.......but not right now nor in the foreseeable future........

We would have one of those puppies home with us before we could blink! 

I’m sure you don’t regret getting the puppy now though.......


----------



## schumigirl

Ensusieasm said:


> How does this work? Ummm....
> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!



Welcome along........nice to see you here.......



bobbie68 said:


> Of course you qualify glad you want to check in. Oh I do agree with you any view of the ocean is beautiful. I have more cats than I have rooms... I hope you enjoy posting with us!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dress and Liv. Yes it looked like an older simpler style to me too. It is Satin, (that was big when I went to prom ) We got so lucky at the consignment shop for $40.00.
> 
> I have to run Liv to work quickly then run an errand. Will pop back on after!



I still love satin........I have two lovely proper evening dresses for “posh” nights out and charity ball type events.....they are satin and I love them........although haven’t actually gone to the last three balls as we’ve been in Florida and missed them......lol......but Liv’s dress is so pretty.......she’ll look beautiful......



My hair dryer died on me this morning........luckily I had almost finished drying mine.......I have a million pairs of straighteners but one hair dryer!! Nipped out to nearest store and picked one up......it’s purple.....well, plum colour. Of course. I like Babyliss so got another one of those. 

Our boy is back home and happy to see him........not that he was gone for long of course.......we enjoyed our takeout pizza.....

Lazy night tonight......been quite a week......


----------



## pattyw

Ensusieasm said:


> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify?



Hi!! Nice to meet you! Cat mom to many here!



bobbie68 said:


> I have more cats than I have rooms... I hope you enjoy posting with us!



I'm almost there, too! 



schumigirl said:


> Our boy is back home and happy to see him........not that he was gone for long of course.......we enjoyed our takeout pizza.....
> 
> Lazy night tonight......been quite a week......



Family time is THE BEST! you deserve a nice quiet night!

Took a nap! How nice! Off to Chinese with Joe and Troy! 
I'm so envious of my other boy- Kyle is just arriving at the Hard Rock hotel with Erin and her parents for the weekend! And- proud mama here- I taught him well! He handled all the plans(with a little help from me!) 

Have a great night all!!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Oh know, iPad died and all my post was wiped out, ugh. I think I can retrieve on phone, maybe. If not I apologize in advance if I get it all messed up lol.


Oh no. Time to go Apple shopping. My iPad is a little over 5 years old. I wonder how much longer it will last.



Sue M said:


> Yesterday I was in Uniqlo and bought a Minions tee!


I have never heard of that store. Perhaps a regional thing?



Ensusieasm said:


> How does this work? Ummm....
> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!


Welcome! Just jump in and start posting. I am mom to one very ornery cat.



schumigirl said:


> My hair dryer died on me this morning....


 I can’t remember when I last used a hair dryer. My hair has become curly as I get older, so I just wash it, put in some mousse, scrunch it, and go.

DH’s family drama is getting more and more interesting. I may have mentioned that several months ago he was contacted by a young woman (I’ll call her Katie) who matched with him as a possible cousin. She had been adopted and was looking for information on her birth parents. I suspected that she might be a niece instead of a cousin. Well, it turns out that the guy who recently contacted dh (I’ll call him Sam)and thinks he and dh are half brothers is Katie’s biological father. During the time between Katie contacting dh and Sam contacting dh Sam’s other kids  had matched with Katie and contacted her. So if you are keeping up with this - Sam’s father quite possibly fathered a child (my dh) who was placed for adoption in South Carolina. Sam also fathered a child (Katie) who was placed for adoption in Nebraska. Dh and Katie have connected through facebook. Katie is now living the the Los Angeles area. We might do a meet up when we are there this summer if she is agreeable to it.  DH hasn’t asked Sam yet if he wants to do further DNA testing to see if they really are brothers.  I’m really curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Lynne G

6 degrees of separation Charade.  Wow, what an interesting story of your DH possible family relatives.  

Relaxing day, then shopping with both kids.  Yeah, and I got the least amount, 1.  Great sales and older one even found some he would wear.  I make them come with me, as stuff needs to be tried on, and yes, I will wear it.  

Steak and baked taters, with green beans.  Did dessert first, as on way home, donut shop stop.  

Welcome to Ensusie, I love cats but have a family member with a severe allergic reaction to cat sander.  So, dogs are okay, and love dogs too.  Big dogs.  Labs are our favorite. 

 

Yes it has.  The weekend is coming soon.

So have a fun filled, wild

 Friday night.

 

Yep.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Oh nooooos


Maybe I phrased it wrong. I needed to recharge it 



Ensusieasm said:


> How does this work? Ummm....
> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!


Welcome!


bobbie68 said:


> Of course you qualify glad you want to check in. Oh I do agree with you any view of the ocean is beautiful. I have more cats than I have rooms... I hope you enjoy posting with us!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dress and Liv. Yes it looked like an older simpler style to me too. It is Satin, (that was big when I went to prom ) We got so lucky at the consignment shop for $40.00.
> 
> I have to run Liv to work quickly then run an errand. Will pop back on after!


We need a photo of Liv with dress on!  Yes you sure did luck out!  



schumigirl said:


> Lol.....I hear you!
> 
> And that’s exactly the reason I’m keeping Tom away from them.....they’re on a farm too........he will want one and so would I if I’m honest.......but not right now nor in the foreseeable future........
> 
> We would have one of those puppies home with us before we could blink!
> 
> I’m sure you don’t regret getting the puppy now though.......


Def no regrets. They are the best. We’ve downsized though. Now have a Yorkie-poo Cross. He’s a sweet boy. And my rescue black cocker spaniel. Cause I am a sucker lol. A friend worked in an emergency after hours vet clinic and this dog was brought in, for emergency. Stomach obstruction. Told vet to put her down cause they didn’t want to pay a bill for the surgery. Pup was only 5 mos old. Vet had him sign dog over to her and did the surgery. Then after pup was recovered they were looking for a home. Friend comes over with Sophie and says, Sophie needs a home.  I’m sure I have sucker flashing in neon lights across my forehead. 



Charade67 said:


> Oh no. Time to go Apple shopping. My iPad is a little over 5 years old. I wonder how much longer it will last.
> 
> 
> I have never heard of that store. Perhaps a regional thing?
> 
> 
> Welcome! Just jump in and start posting. I am mom to one very ornery cat.
> 
> I can’t remember when I last used a hair dryer. My hair has become curly as I get older, so I just wash it, put in some mousse, scrunch it, and go.
> 
> DH’s family drama is getting more and more interesting. I may have mentioned that several months ago he was contacted by a young woman (I’ll call her Katie) who matched with him as a possible cousin. She had been adopted and was looking for information on her birth parents. I suspected that she might be a niece instead of a cousin. Well, it turns out that the guy who recently contacted dh (I’ll call him Sam)and thinks he and dh are half brothers is Katie’s biological father. During the time between Katie contacting dh and Sam contacting dh Sam’s other kids  had matched with Katie and contacted her. So if you are keeping up with this - Sam’s father quite possibly fathered a child (my dh) who was placed for adoption in South Carolina. Sam also fathered a child (Katie) who was placed for adoption in Nebraska. Dh and Katie have connected through facebook. Katie is now living the the Los Angeles area. We might do a meet up when we are there this summer if she is agreeable to it.  DH hasn’t asked Sam yet if he wants to do further DNA testing to see if they really are brothers.  I’m really curious to see how this all plays out.


My bad!  I meant to say iPad died because I didn’t recharge it, lol. Oops. 
Uniqlo is an Asian clothing store but is in the US and recently Canada. There’s one in Disney Springs!  I know my friend has one in her mall in California. And I have one here. Not sure of all locations. 
They have Disney designs, and Minions. Starwars, when we went to DL during May the 4th we picked up A Starwars tee. Lol!  They are good quality cotton. While there I saw some sleeveless tee dresses I may go back to try on. Good for casual running around, and maybe Universal. 

Wow, the plot thickens!


----------



## macraven

Ensusieasm said:


> How does this work? Ummm....
> my cat has her own room already, so do I qualify? I like balconies overlooking the sea too!





_To our latest homie who also is a cat person
Ensusieasm

You’ll fit in just fine here!

Sorry I’m late to the party here..._


----------



## macraven

I’m behind in making comments to all the homies posts last few days


I’ll be a better homie this weekend

Do want
To say I hope a Schumi’s mum
and brother in law are coming le and have a complete speedy recovery

Hope Bobbie still loves cats after tending to hers and her friends cats for her

Hope you have the Genie litter container
We have 3 in our house so no one has to wear a clothes pin on their nose

Think pattyw needs a shorter work week so she can vacation more

Need to find Sue post on what she has to recharge

It sucks big time
That Idon’t l dont what the heck she is talking about

I need
To read back


Once I get my iMac fixed I can be here more often

Writing or moderating threads by use of an iPhone is not easy for me


Hope all have a good night sleep
.....and
Talking to Youse charade lol


----------



## Ensusieasm

Thank you for all your welcoming words! 
Well....let’s see.....something about nothing....
We still have plenty of snow covering our yard,  and it looks like it will be the middle of April before “ice out” on the lake out front. Ice out is the day the ice on a lake melts to open water. This is something that is fairly sudden. The loons return to the lake on the very same day the ice goes out. They have spent the winter nearby in the Atlantic.  Two vacations at Disney World this winter have given me a total of 23 days away from this ice and snow. But now I’m where I want to be. Waiting for the ice to melt. No more vacations for me ‘till December. No need.....because I live in “Vacationland”.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I’m behind in making comments to all the homies posts last few days
> 
> 
> I’ll be a better homie this weekend
> 
> Do want
> To say I hope a Schumi’s mum
> and brother in law are comfortable and have a complete speedy recovery
> 
> Hope Bobbie still loves cats after tending to hers and her friends cats for her
> 
> Hope you have the Gemie litter container
> We have 3 in our house so no one has to wear a clothes pin on their nose
> 
> Think pattyw needs a shorter work week so she can vacation more
> 
> Need to find Sue post on what she has to recharge
> 
> It sucks big time
> That Idon’t l dont what the heck she is talking about
> 
> I need
> To read back
> 
> 
> Once I j get my iMac fixed I can be here more often
> 
> Writing or moderating threads by use of an iPhone is not easy for me
> 
> 
> Hope all have a good night sleep
> .....and
> Talking to Youse charade lol


It was my iPad!


----------



## Sue M

Ensusieasm said:


> Thank you for all your welcoming words!
> Well....let’s see.....something about nothing....
> We still have plenty of snow covering our yard,  and it looks like it will be the middle of April before “ice out” on the lake out front. Ice out is the day the ice on a lake melts to open water. This is something that is fairly sudden. The loons return to the lake on the very same day the ice goes out. They have spent the winter nearby in the Atlantic.  Two vacations at Disney World this winter have given me a total of 23 days away from this ice and snow. But now I’m where I want to be. Waiting for the ice to melt. No more vacations for me ‘till December. No need.....because I live in “Vacationland”.


Where is vacationland!


----------



## Ensusieasm

Sue M said:


> Where is vacationland!


It says “Vacationland” on my Maine license plate.


----------



## Sue M

Ensusieasm said:


> It says “Vacationland” on my Maine license plate.


I wondered, since I’m not familiar with all the US plates. I’m in Canada.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Sue M said:


> I wondered, since I’m not familiar with all the US plates. I’m in Canada.


Well hello neighbor! You must still have snow and frozen lakes too. Enjoy summer.
Around here Spring is on a Wednesday this year, and Summer is two weeks of poor sledding!


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Saturday all...…..

We have another beautiful sunny day here today......so, all DS laundry from his week working in Scotland will get washed, hung out and dried, ironed and put away today...….he`s so enjoying it!!

Getting back to normal and can`t believe it`s been a week since we left Orlando!! Can`t wait to get back....under 40 days now!!!

Did you guys see the UOAP lounge is staying open till the end of the year now? It`s not anything spectacular, maybe a place to cool down and charge phones if needed. We just went in to chat to the staff and see how busy it was and there were a few folks in when we went.

Some were annoyed there was no free drinks and no bathroom.....but bathrooms are only a short walk away. But, yes, you do expect them in there and so do most folks according to staff.

Have a great Saturday....………….


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, had to look up vacationland too.  From a book that rants about Maine lakes, so yep, Ensusie, figured Maine, and you are North of me, and we are in the same time zone. So nice to have another East Coast homie.  I live about 2 hours drive from the shore, and my City has two large rivers around it.  Always have to cross the river to get to the shore.  .  .  Snow?  Um that is not in my vocabulary, at least I hope for not other almost year.  Rain so far, but I have lived here most of my life, and we do get snow in April, though not recently.  

Good Morning Schumi. You seem happier today.  Glad DS is doing well, and your mum and BIL are doing better.  Continuing well wishes to them.  And yeah, the AP lounge.  I was quite annoyed to pay for that coke.  The chips, while free, were okay, at least better than the ones in the AMX lounge.  Glad to see it open, though as you, only a few people in there.  At least the AMX one has a bathroom at its entrance, and while smaller, has free small bottles of water.  But what I will say, is AP lounge was brighter and bigger and had more outlets.  But yeah, just a basic place, when hot or cold, to drop by.  It was nice of them to stay open the rest of the year.  And I was more annoyed at no free drinks, than no bathrooms.  I rarely use the AMX one.  

Yeah, I have a DH that is also an early bird.  Woke me up at 5 when he decided to get up.  He is noisy, so I was up too.  Kids are very good sleepers, so they did not wake up when he left, or me making tea.  

Nicer day, with chance of rain.  Burst of warner weather for one day.  Then 50’s, low 50’s starts again tomorrow. We had some rain last afternoon that ended later in the evening.  Hope none today.  Day of errands.  On my second load of wash, so actually nice to be up early, so get a jump on doing wash.

From a nice and quiet house, with a tea cup in my hand, and the large, family room remote, have a Super Saturday, all!


----------



## macraven

_Who is cooking bacon this morning?
I’m hungry _


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Felt like i hit the jackpot when digging for steaks in freezer for tomorrow & half a leftover turkey breast popped up and said ‘hello   A couple of side dishes and i’m Home free, whee.

Errands i didn’t get done yesterday since i was on bit of a spring cleaning jag.  Only one room partially done, bet at least I made a dent in that shore.



schumigirl said:


> Lol.....I hear you!
> 
> And that’s exactly the reason I’m keeping Tom away from them.....they’re on a farm too........he will want one and so would I if I’m honest.......but not right now nor in the foreseeable future........
> 
> We would have one of those puppies home with us before we could blink!
> 
> I’m sure you don’t regret getting the puppy now though.......





pattyw said:


> Hi!! Nice to meet you! Cat mom to many here!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost there, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Family time is THE BEST! you deserve a nice quiet night!
> 
> Took a nap! How nice! Off to Chinese with Joe and Troy!
> I'm so envious of my other boy- Kyle is just arriving at the Hard Rock hotel with Erin and her parents for the weekend! And- proud mama here- I taught him well! He handled all the plans(with a little help from me!)
> 
> Have a great night all!!



Aw, come on, you know you want one  woof woof



macraven said:


> _To our latest homie who also is a cat person
> Ensusieasm
> 
> You’ll fit in just fine here!
> 
> Sorry I’m late to the party here..._


Were you cleaning the cat box? 

Ok, we need to come up with a nickname, anything longer than 5 letter rule lol




schumigirl said:


> Happy Saturday all...…..
> 
> We have another beautiful sunny day here today......so, all DS laundry from his week working in Scotland will get washed, hung out and dried, ironed and put away today...….he`s so enjoying it!!
> 
> Getting back to normal and can`t believe it`s been a week since we left Orlando!! Can`t wait to get back....under 40 days now!!!
> 
> Did you guys see the UOAP lounge is staying open till the end of the year now? It`s not anything spectacular, maybe a place to cool down and charge phones if needed. We just went in to chat to the staff and see how busy it was and there were a few folks in when we went.
> 
> Some were annoyed there was no free drinks and no bathroom.....but bathrooms are only a short walk away. But, yes, you do expect them in there and so do most folks according to staff.
> 
> Have a great Saturday....………….



Disney does the same thing in epcot with DVC members, no ‘loo as you’d say . JMHO it encourages folks not to get too comfy & overstay their visit.

Used to enjoy the fresh smell from hanging out the laundry until it was pointed out to me that the allergens that plague my family enjoy permeating the clothes.  Now i buy bounce dryer sheets and fake it lol.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I wanted to sleep in a bit today, but the cat had other plans. Not sure what I will do today. Dh is off to watch a spring practice football game. B was supposed to have a music recital today but it was cancelled. It was originally going to be the 16th, but her music teacher got the flu. She rescheduled the concert for today, but now has pneumonia. B is really worried about her. Hopefully she will be better and back to teaching soon. 



Sue M said:


> Maybe I phrased it wrong. I needed to recharge it


Good to know that it isn’t dead, dead. Dh sent me an email the other day about new iPads. I can’t really justify getting a new one until this one dies though.



macraven said:


> Hope all have a good night sleep
> .....and
> Talking to Youse charade lol


Sadly, no. I kept dozing and waking through the night and then the cat decided I needed to get up. He’s now sleeping on the back of the sofa.



Ensusieasm said:


> We still have plenty of snow covering our yard, and it looks like it will be the middle of April before “ice out” on the lake out front.





Ensusieasm said:


> I live in “Vacationland”.



I know someone from Maine who loves snow. She’s always disappointed that we don’t get as much here. (Central VA)



Lynne G said:


> Burst of warner weather for one day. Then 50’s, low 50’s starts again tomorrow. We had some rain last afternoon that ended later in the evening. Hope none today.


Sounds similar to the weather we will have this week. I think we are supposed to get some rain tomorrow.



keishashadow said:


> Used to enjoy the fresh smell from hanging out the laundry until it was pointed out to me that the allergens that plague my family enjoy permeating the clothes. Now i buy bounce dryer sheets and fake it lol.


 Hmmm....I never thought about that before. I’ve never actually hung clothes outside to dry. I would probably forget about them until it rained.

I should probably get up and get started on the day. I’m already thinking about lunch. There’s a new hibachi place that just opened that we might try.


----------



## Sue M

Ensusieasm said:


> Well hello neighbor! You must still have snow and frozen lakes too. Enjoy summer.
> Around here Spring is on a Wednesday this year, and Summer is two weeks of poor sledding!


Nope!  I’m on the west coast! Otherwise known as Lotus Land lol. About 3 hr drive north of Seattle. No frozen lakes here except in the mountains. We did get some snow late winter. 



schumigirl said:


> Ha, had to look up vacationland too.  From a book that rants about Maine lakes, so yep, Ensusie, figured Maine, and you are North of me, and we are in the same time zone. So nice to have another East Coast homie.  I live about 2 hours drive from the shore, and my City has two large rivers around it.  Always have to cross the river to get to the shore.  .  .  Snow?  Um that is not in my vocabulary, at least I hope for not other almost year.  Rain so far, but I have lived here most of my life, and we do get snow in April, though not recently.
> 
> Yeah, I have a DH that is also an early bird.  Woke me up at 5 when he decided to get up.  He is noisy, so I was up too.  Kids are very good sleepers, so they did not wake up when he left, or me making tea


Yay, you have another to commiserate with about the weather, lol. I’m feeling so alone, where’s the west coast representation?  Lol!  
Your DH wakes up far to early 



macraven said:


> _Who is cooking bacon this morning?
> I’m hungry _


Meeeee!  But it’s probably lunch time for you with time change. 9:15 here, just finishing up my cup of coffee!


keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Felt like i hit the jackpot when digging for steaks in freezer for tomorrow & half a leftover turkey breast popped up and said ‘hello   A couple of side dishes and i’m Home free, whee.
> 
> Errands i didn’t get done yesterday since i was on bit of a spring cleaning jag.  Only one room partially done, bet at least I made a dent in that shore.
> .


Ugh, I need to do a spring cleaning, been putting it off. 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I wanted to sleep in a bit today, but the cat had other plans.
> 
> 
> Good to know that it isn’t dead, dead. Dh sent me an email the other day about new iPads. I can’t really justify getting a new one until this one dies though.
> 
> 
> Sadly, no. I kept dozing and waking through the night and then the cat decided I needed to get up. He’s now sleeping on the back of the sofa.
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I never thought about that before. I’ve never actually hung clothes outside to dry. I would probably forget about them until it rained..


Cats always have their own plans lol!  Mine did. But would wake daughter up ha!  She’s the one who fed in AM the wet food. We used to feed wet food in AM, then always had bowl of dry food out all day. When cats decided it’s breakfast time one would start walking over her in bed till she got up!

I bought a new iPad last year while I was still working to get school discount from Apple. Only $50, but still... I used that as my justification and the fact that old one wouldn’t update anymore, and some apps stopped working. 
I have been known to forget about bringing in laundry but never thought about the pollen!


Good morning everyone. Another beautiful day here clear blue sunny skies, high of 63. I’ll take it. Cherry blossoms are out!  My Wisteria should be blooming in a few weeks. They are beautiful but when blooms start dropping the patio is a mess, and blooms get tracked into house. 
The weather patterns sure are shifting.  Our late winter, now driest March.  Usually March here is very wet. Summers are too dry and hot. The past few years forest fires were horrendous. 
Have a mani appt at noon, then I’ll run to nearby store to pick up icecream to go with brownies for dessert tonight. Brother-in-law coming for dinner.  Roast, potatoes, carrots with maple glaze, salad.


----------



## Lynne G

Pink’s for lunch.  Yum!  Scored in shopping.  I think I got as much as kids.  Spring is on our minds, so lots of bags to the good will and church resale shop.  That is tomorrow’s errand.  Well, that and food run.  Thinking steak on grill tonight.  Hope DH gets home.  Dad cook is appreciated, though it is mom quality control, prep and clean up.  Side maker too.  Hey, any chance not standin next to hot grill is fine with me.


----------



## Ensusieasm

No bacon frying here in vacationland this morning.......Because..... drum roll please......the town ice cream shop opened today for the season! Skipped breakfast of course. It was only 34 degrees outside but folks were lined up wanting to be first at the window.
We didn’t have to worry about our ice cream cones melting, so that’s always a plus!


----------



## Charade67

The new hibachi place was good. We will be back. Came home and got some shorts out of storage in preparation for the upcoming trip. I should do something productive today, but I’m feeling lazy. The cat is sleeping. Maybe I’ll vacuum.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....bacon was grilled here this morning.....the good stuff.....was lush!!

Janet....love when food comes together as easy as that! Sounds lovely......and no......definitely no to a dog, no matter how cute.......friend sent me pics today on my phone.......deleted them immediately! I’m finding my tough side......lol......
Yes, sometimes when I leave laundry I’ve brought in to iron for a couple of hours....I sometimes sneeze when unfolding it, I can feel pollen has been setting on it.......but still love hanging it out regardless........

Charade....glad the hibachi place was good.......

Sue...think your quotes have been mixed up.....my name is on one of Lynne’s quotes......I wondered when I read my doh was up at 5am......eh, yeah that’s not Tom.....lol.......

Lynne.....we had steaks tonight too......fillet for Kyle and I and Tom had a T Bone........lovely.......made some strawberry and lime ice cream.....sounds odd but it was lovely! Yes, feeling much better about family members now.....stressful time......yes the AP lounge isn’t great, but I guess it’ll have it’s visitors......wouldn’t rush back. 

Ensus.......nice on the ice cream store opening up........I love seasonal places...we have a couple of fish restaurants here that open up from end of March till end of October.......love them!



Had a lovely day, nice and quiet........and got a lovely bouquet of flowers sent from my friends son and family that stayed here while we were away.......just to say thank you.......bless......they are beautiful. They had left before we got back and Kyle said he didn’t see much of them anyway.......they’re back in the UAE now.......

Our clocks go forward tonight.......losing another hour! We were in Orlando when their clocks went forward.....

Quiet night ahead........had steaks for dinner and now will find a movie to watch later.......


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Think pattyw needs a shorter work week so she can vacation more



I'm working on it!! But only 13 more days until Ft. Lauderdale and our 1st cruise!!



Ensusieasm said:


> No need.....because I live in “Vacationland”.



Yay LOVE Maine!!



keishashadow said:


> Used to enjoy the fresh smell from hanging out the laundry until it was pointed out to me that the allergens that plague my family enjoy permeating the clothes. Now i buy bounce dryer sheets and fake it lol.



I love hanging out the wash in the summer- never thought about the allergens!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I wanted to sleep in a bit today, but the cat had other plans.



The cat rules!!



Sue M said:


> Ugh, I need to do a spring cleaning, been putting it off.



Yep- I have so much spring cleanup, outside and inside!



Lynne G said:


> Thinking steak on grill tonight



Yum!!



schumigirl said:


> Quiet night ahead........had steaks for dinner and now will find a movie to watch later.......



Sounds great- enjoy!!

Quiet lazy day here!! Still cat sitting for my sister.  Her cat did well with his IV fluids- needs some again tonight.  Yay that Joe can do it.  I'm the IV bag holder! Then we'll take my mom out to dinner.  Later, a Kohl's run!! We have a 30% coupon and need some new things for our cruise!

Have a great night all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Don’t ask me how, but just realized daffodils in my garden have bloomed.


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> I'm working on it!! But only 13 more days until Ft. Lauderdale and our 1st cruise!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay LOVE Maine!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love hanging out the wash in the summer- never thought about the allergens!
> 
> 
> 
> The cat rules!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- I have so much spring cleanup, outside and inside!
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great- enjoy!!
> 
> Quiet lazy day here!! Still cat sitting for my sister.  Her cat did well with his IV fluids- needs some again tonight.  Yay that Joe can do it.  I'm the IV bag holder! Then we'll take my mom out to dinner.  Later, a Kohl's run!! We have a 30% coupon and need some new things for our cruise!
> 
> Have a great night all!!



Ahem, you don’t just drop the mike and say you are going on a cruise! We need all the gory details


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw cruise?  What cruise!  Dang!  So close, we fly into Ft Lauderdale 4/23! Will be around till 29th when we drive up to Universal. 

Lynne beautiful flower!  I need to plant some spring flowers, crocus and daffs. I have snowdrops, just finished bloom.


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely flower Lynne.......

Our daffs had come out when we got back Sunday......and last few days all the fruit trees are beginning to flower.....especially the plum trees......gorgeous looking at them all down there....and a few early spring flowers are beginning to come through......have no clue what they are, I didn’t plant them....just know they’re pretty.....

Almost bedtime here.....started watching a show we missed over the last few years....The Following with the lovely Kevin Bacon.......it’s good........not sure why we missed it before.....

And we have rain.........hope it’s off by tomorrow........

Off to change the watches, microwave and oven clock that don’t change automatically......hate losing an hour......don’t mind gaining an hour in winter though......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, we did that time change a few weeks ago.  Still getting used to the sun setting an hour later.  Dark morning commute still, though.  

Ice cream and water ice mid afternoon made dinner late.  Little one wanted to walk around mall, so off we go.  

Cruise, ooh Patty.  Sounds wonderful.  How many nights?


----------



## Sue M

Schumi never realized you have a different date to change clocks. Every time we change I have to look up the directions for our (Bosch) stove. I can never remember how to set the AM or PM. 
Still loving our dishwasher!  Best one ever. I thought my old one was good, it was a touch quieter, but can’t beat the cleaning power of new Bosch. Out cleans any we’ve had before!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> mac.....bacon was grilled here this morning.....the good stuff
> 
> Sue...think your quotes have been mixed up.....my name is on one of Lynne’s quotes......I wondered when I read my doh was up at 5am......eh, yeah that’s not Tom.....lol.......
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day, nice and quiet........and got a lovely bouquet of flowers sent from my friends son and family that stayed here while we were away.......just to say thank you.......bless......they are beautiful. They had left before we got back and Kyle said he didn’t see much of them anyway.......they’re back in the UAE now.......
> 
> Our clocks go forward tonight.......losing another hour! We were in Orlando when their clocks went forward.....
> 
> Quiet night ahead........had steaks for dinner and now will find a movie to watch later.......


 You’re correct!  Wonder how that happened!  Must not have had enough coffee!  
Is there any other kind of bacon?  Always the good stuff!  And always some tucked away in the freezer, in case of the Zombie apocalypse lol!
Very nice thank you I’m sure the flowers are lovely from your friends.


----------



## Sue M

Countdown 3 weeks   I wonder if the ocean is warm enough to swim in!  I usually go in Aug and it’s plenty warm. I used to go in January too, and couldn’t pay be to get in the water, brrr.  6 days in Deerfield before Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, Schumi, we did that time change a few weeks ago.  Still getting used to the sun setting an hour later.  Dark morning commute still, though.
> 
> Ice cream and water ice mid afternoon made dinner late.  Little one wanted to walk around mall, so off we go.
> 
> Cruise, ooh Patty.  Sounds wonderful.  How many nights?



Yep, it was our first night there it changed.....we didn’t know but the manager of StrongWater Bar told us while chatting otherwise we wouldn’t have had any idea.......



Sue M said:


> Schumi never realized you have a different date to change clocks. Every time we change I have to look up the directions for our (Bosch) stove. I can never remember how to set the AM or PM.
> Still loving our dishwasher!  Best one ever. I thought my old one was good, it was a touch quieter, but can’t beat the cleaning power of new Bosch. Out cleans any we’ve had before!



Yes, we have a few different dates......like Mother’s Days are different but both our Father’s Days are the same and our time changes are usually just a week apart.....this time 3 weeks.....

Yes, we like this new one too.....quieter than the other one we had but we do like the drawer for cutlery instead of the basket. Glad we spent the extra for this one too.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> You’re correct!  Wonder how that happened!  Must not have had enough coffee!
> Is there any other kind of bacon?  Always the good stuff!  And always some tucked away in the freezer, in case of the Zombie apocalypse lol!
> Very nice thank you I’m sure the flowers are lovely from your friends.



Thought I’d quoted this above???

Well, supermarket bacon is bog standard mass produced stuff......and injected with lots of water to bulk it out. When we buy our bacon it’s direct from a farm or from local producers who don’t fill it full of stuff......much tastier and better quality. And although it’s much more expensive, you tend to not need as much somehow....love it!! 

I keep ours in the freezer too as we buy a lot at the one time and portion it out.......I do occasionally have the store bought stuff if we have a large breakfast gathering......but much prefer the good stuff. 

Yes, flowers are beautiful.......


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Countdown 3 weeks   I wonder if the ocean is warm enough to swim in!  I usually go in Aug and it’s plenty warm. I used to go in January too, and couldn’t pay be to get in the water, brrr.  6 days in Deerfield before Universal.



3 weeks!!! It`ll be here before you know it...….

It should be warm by then I`d imagine...…I hope so anyway!!! 

I`m a wimp with water....even on our March trip we didn't go into the pool at night as we usually do, it was too cold for me.....78F.....yep, still too cold...….


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...6zhAhVyoXEKHQjYBMwQMwhFKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning.......

And what a beautiful day!!!! 

Had a lovely Mother`s Day card and a beautiful gift.....then went grocery shopping!!! Lovely.....but, lunch is an indoor picnic today, all ready made store bought stuff, but nice.....and dinner is takeout......sounds good to me!!! 

Don`t want to cook on Mother`s Day...…..

Bahrain F1 Grand Prix later today too......have a great Sunday everyone....


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mother’s Day, Schumi.  Nope, should not have to cook today, and glad the weather is beautiful.  Enjoy watching the race.  Yeah, even more annoying, some of our states do not clock change.  Seems before the federal law was passed, states could opt out.  My state did not.  Grrr, I too enjoy that fall extra hour of sleep, but loosing one, not a fan.  

No alarm needed on the weekends.  Woke up at 4, could not go back to sleep , so made some tea, and put another load of wash in.  Love this quiet house when I need not to rush, nor mom alarm sound for several more hours.  

Super sized Sunday to all the homies.  Happy Mother’s Day to Schumi, and all our other mums homies that are enjoying this Mother’s Day too.  

Beep, wash is done, gotta go.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 391685
> 
> Yay!  Don’t ask me how, but just realized daffodils in my garden have bloomed.


Oh. So lovely. I love these beauitful signs of spring!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> 3 weeks!!! It`ll be here before you know it...….
> 
> It should be warm by then I`d imagine...…I hope so anyway!!!
> 
> I`m a wimp with water....even on our March trip we didn't go into the pool at night as we usually do, it was too cold for me.....78F.....yep, still too cold...….


I hear that!  I won’t go into pool at night unless it’s August hot!  Lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne...….they`re lovely, just about to call my mum and wish her a Happy Mothers Day...…..oh I didn't know all States didn't do the time change.....??? Yes, love a quiet morning...….

Sue, yep, that's me......it`s got to be in the high 80`s at least before I`ll go near the pool at night...…


Picnic in the sitting room was lovely.....I like the fuss today...…. They got all my favourite lunch items and we even have some left over…….

Will be in all day tomorrow I think......Kyle leaves for Scotland very early, then we have our electrician guy coming to replace all our outside lights and a new security one....hope he`s not here all day, but it`ll be a while anyway. So I have snacks for lunch again.....

Sun is shining and such a beautiful day...…...last day of March...…..


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Good Sunday morning.......
> 
> And what a beautiful day!!!!
> 
> Had a lovely Mother`s Day card and a beautiful gift.....then went grocery shopping!!! Lovely.....but, lunch is an indoor picnic today, all ready made store bought stuff, but nice.....and dinner is takeout......sounds good to me!!!
> 
> Don`t want to cook on Mother`s Day...…..
> 
> Bahrain F1 Grand Prix later today too......have a great Sunday everyone....


Happy Mother’s Day!  Indoor picnic sounds fun. 

Mr just power washed patio yesterday, so think I’ll get him to help bring out the outdoor furniture so I can get it cleaned up and and set up!  Nice sunny day again. 
We get home from Universal the day before Mother’s Day. So going to be a different one for me. Usually I go with my daughters for an overnight (a Saturday) at a hot springs resort a 1.5 hr drive away and home for Sunday dinner.  But since we just get back from a Universal, not happening.  Will probably have a relaxing day, what ever the girls plan. Then Mr usually makes a BBQ dinner.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Ahem, you don’t just drop the mike and say you are going on a cruise! We need all the gory details



 We're excited- and a little scared- to take our first cruise!! Our Florida friends convinced us to tag along- they are seasoned cruisers, so we'll be in good hands!!  We're on Royal Caribbean Allure- 7 day Western Caribbean cruise 4/14-4/21. We stop in Nassau, Mexico(two stops) and Honduras. 

We're looking for any tips from cruise veterans!

And I purchased the internet package- hoping to do a live report on the Royal Caribbean board!



Sue M said:


> Pattyw cruise? What cruise!  Dang! So close, we fly into Ft Lauderdale 4/23! Will be around till 29th when we drive up to Universal.




Yes- we'll be flying home from Ft. Lauderdale 4/21. So sad we'll miss you! We'll meet up soon though!



Lynne G said:


> Cruise, ooh Patty. Sounds wonderful. How many nights?



7 night Western Caribbean 



Sue M said:


> 6 days in Deerfield before Universal.



Love it!

Happy Mother's Day, Schumi!!

Busy Sunday- lots of tasks and errands! Hmm.. maybe we'll do some outside spring cleanup on the yard-

Wait. where's the yard! Somewhere beneath the SNOW that fell overnight!
 

Sadly, this is no April Fool's trick- it's real!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy start.  Cruise sounds wonderful, Patty.  That radar shows green all along the East Coast.  Yay, rain for us, no snow.  Hope it melts quick, too Patty.  We did a quick foot tour in Nassau, was hot and nothing special to see.  We walked up to the Fort, walked up the staircase, and was annoyed the little museum at the top of the fort area was a fee, and an expensive one to us, so we just took some pictures outside, view is awesome, then meandered back to the ship jumping in the stores, as they had AC, but bought nothing.  Was going to take a taxi over to Atlantis, but we were hot and enjoyed lunch on the ship instead.  Think Keisha has done more cruising than me.  Kids really really want to cruise again.  Heard that ship was nice, so I hope you have a great time. 

Sue is certainly in Spring mode, porch furniture starting to be put out.  None here yet, though the stores are starting to show outdoor furniture and other stuff.  Yeah, and we go below freezing overnight tonight.  Sigh.  This is Spring.


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw wow, March getting its last licks in! 

My one advice on cruising is to get there a day before cruise. And pack what you’ll need for 2 days in carry on, incl nightie, bathing suit, extra or shoes, clothing, etc. Just in case your luggage doesn’t arrive with you. There’s plenty of hotels near the cruise port.

I have a friend who works for Holland America land portion. She has so many horror stories of missed flights or connections due to flight delays and people missing their cruise.
Not long ago we were sitting at the gate and flight was cancelled due to mechanical problems.  I was supposed to get into FLL at 5:30 pm, after re routing us, we didn’t get in until 6:00 am. And that was me being insistent after an hour on the phone with agent   Who wasn’t finding anything in coach, I told her she better be looking at first class options too.

So close, Miss by 2 days!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Rainy start.  Cruise sounds wonderful, Patty.  That radar shows green all along the East Coast.  Yay, rain for us, no snow.  Hope it melts quick, too Patty.  We did a quick foot tour in Nassau, was hot and nothing special to see.  We walked up to the Fort, walked up the staircase, and was annoyed the little museum at the top of the fort area was a fee, and an expensive one to us, so we just took some pictures outside, view is awesome, then meandered back to the ship jumping in the stores, as they had AC, but bought nothing.  Was going to take a taxi over to Atlantis, but we were hot and enjoyed lunch on the ship instead.  Think Keisha has done more cruising than me.  Kids really really want to cruise again.  Heard that ship was nice, so I hope you have a great time.
> 
> Sue is certainly in Spring mode, porch furniture starting to be put out.  None here yet, though the stores are starting to show outdoor furniture and other stuff.  Yeah, and we go below freezing overnight tonight.  Sigh.  This is Spring.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- cold temps through tomorrow but by Tuesday it's heading in the 40s to 50 so snow will HOPEFULLY be a thing of the past!!
We were thinking about doing a Nassau excursion to do a bus tour of the area including Atlantis. It's a fairly cheap excursion on an air conditioned bus! They had me interested at air conditioned!

Sue- we'll fly into Ft. Lauderdale Friday afternoon and spend a couple of days with Kyle. The cruise leaves Sunday morning out of Miami.  Yes- don't want to sweat airline issues. Hopefully the two day buffer is enough! We are going back down to Ft Lauderdale in June to help Kyle and Erin move into a different apartment.  Deerfield Beach is definitely on our to do list!!


----------



## schumigirl

That looks cold Patty.......time for Spring!! Cruise stop offs sounds nice......Tom would consider doing one, but not for me......I saw Poseidon Adventure when I was a kid.......put me off ever going on a ship!!! Tom wants to cross the Atlantic one way to America and fly home......told him I’ll meet him there........lol......hope it warms up for you soon.....



Chinese was lovely......had Peking duck and the pancakes, followed by an assortment of dishes......all lovely!!!

Kyle got me a lovely couple of gifts to open this morning and then later gave me another....it’s a night away in a beautiful, supposedly haunted hotels a little away from us........it’s stunning! I never expected that.......we might keep that for the winter when it’ll really be spooky!!

Quiet night ahead again.......really need to get our social life back on track.......had friends complain they haven’t seen us for ages......well, we’ve been away!!!! 

Gotta love em........


----------



## Robo56

Quick stop in to wish Schumi and all the UK mums Happy Mother’s Day.

 



I


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> That looks cold Patty.......time for Spring!! Cruise stop offs sounds nice......Tom would consider doing one, but not for me......I saw Poseidon Adventure when I was a kid...



 Yep- saw Poseidon Adventure! I have many fears about this cruise! and I'm not a good swimmer like Shelly Winters! Does Amazon sell personal life rafts??

Robo- hope you're enjoying sun and warmth today!

Snow is still gently falling! I'm ready to get out the Christmas decor and sing carols!   On the bright side, I've done  a lot of online shopping today! Amazon, Keurig.... and more to go!


----------



## Monykalyn

Afternoon all!
Lazy day after busy day yesterday and friday-ran all day friday on getting stuff set up for event on Saturday, then from 9-~7:30 Saturday with rest of set up, event and tear down, clean up and returning stuff to various storage units. Another Cajun Cookoff in the books. Preliminary numbers ~$15K in profit. Was cold and wet start to yesterday (swear I saw snow flurries when I peeked outside mid morning). Was in the 70's Friday with temps falling. Back to sunny and warmer days this week.

Baby chicks getting big and sassy. One jumped out of brooder this am when cover not put back in place properly-sitting drinking my coffee in recliner right in front of the tub and suddenly see feathery fuzzy little head bob on by! She's a devil to catch too! So put the sheet down so they could run around a bit-and they promptly jump up on DH and settle down for naps-they always go to person who wants them the least (like cats lol).

Happy Mother's Day to Schumi!! And another short countdown for you until you return to Orlando?



Ensusieasm said:


> No bacon frying here in vacationland this morning.......Because..... drum roll please......the town ice cream shop opened today for the season! Skipped breakfast of course. It was only 34 degrees outside but folks were lined up wanting to be first at the window.
> We didn’t have to worry about our ice cream cones melting, so that’s always a plus!


Welcome! We have a pineapple whip truck that opens for a "whipsolstice" in middle of winter (he's seasonal for the summer). First year he did it was only open for a day and long lines all day, now he opens for several days-and still long lines every day lol!



pattyw said:


> We're excited- and a little scared- to take our first cruise!! Our Florida friends convinced us to tag along- they are seasoned cruisers, so we'll be in good hands!! We're on Royal Caribbean Allure- 7 day Western Caribbean cruise 4/14-4/21. We stop in Nassau, Mexico(two stops) and Honduras.
> 
> We're looking for any tips from cruise veterans!
> 
> And I purchased the internet package- hoping to do a live report on the Royal Caribbean board!


OOH have fun!! The Allure looks like a good ship. I'd like to try a mega ship someday. Our past cruise and upcoming one are on smaller ships.  Watch the bar bill-adds up fast. I get the Cheers package on Carnival-saves us money as I do drink the specialty coffees as well. And this way as I am relaxing in adults only area I don't have to worry about what drink I want as I doze listening to the ocean...Are you stopping in Cozumel? What kind of cabin? Our first cruise was in a balcony room, and of course can't do anything else now  We had a premium internet package last fall, but upcoming I am doing the minimum that will allow social media (and let family contact us that way if needed) and to check in for our flight home.
Our cruise isn't til June. Will be doing a quick stop at Universal for a couple days prior.  cruising out of Miami though.
Have booked DH and middle kid a 2 tank dive when we are in Grand Cayman-now they just need (re)certification (re for DH and open water cert for middle kid). Already have our tour in a classic car booked for Havana. 



Sue M said:


> My one advice on cruising is to get there a day before cruise. And pack what you’ll need for 2 days in carry on, incl nightie, bathing suit, extra or shoes, clothing, etc. Just in case your luggage doesn’t arrive with you. There’s plenty of hotels near the cruise port.


 And if RCL allows carry on wine do it! 

Hi to all the other peeps!! Hope spring stays around for all of us soon!!


----------



## Ensusieasm

Monykalyn: I like the sound of the pineapple Whipsoltice truck in the middle of winter. Is it just like Dolewhip?


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn lol!  Too funny. More baby chick pics needed!  

Good call in bringing onboard some wine. I haven’t done any cruising in a long time. Back then Princess allowed you to bring on alcohol. So I bought on a vodka and some juice to mix it with in individual cans. We had happy hour in our cabin while getting ready for dinner. 

Pattyw going to the Caribbean I’d bring back some good rum!


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> So put the sheet down so they could run around a bit-and they promptly jump up on DH and settle down for naps-they always go to person who wants them the least (like cats lol).



So true!!



Monykalyn said:


> OOH have fun!! The Allure looks like a good ship. I'd like to try a mega ship someday. Our past cruise and upcoming one are on smaller ships. Watch the bar bill-adds up fast. I get the Cheers package on Carnival-saves us money as I do drink the specialty coffees as well. And this way as I am relaxing in adults only area I don't have to worry about what drink I want as I doze listening to the ocean...Are you stopping in Cozumel? What kind of cabin? Our first cruise was in a balcony room, and of course can't do anything else now  We had a premium internet package last fall, but upcoming I am doing the minimum that will allow social media (and let family contact us that way if needed) and to check in for our flight home.
> Our cruise isn't til June. Will be doing a quick stop at Universal for a couple days prior. cruising out of Miami though.
> Have booked DH and middle kid a 2 tank dive when we are in Grand Cayman-now they just need (re)certification (re for DH and open water cert for middle kid). Already have our tour in a classic car booked for Havana.



 We bought the deluxe beverage package!   We have an ocean view balcony room- I'm a little (a lot) scared to sit on a balcony that drops to the ocean!!  Our stops are Nassau, Cozumel, Roatan Honduras, and Costa Maya.  Not sure we're going to do much on excursions. Joe and I aren't great swimmers, snorkelers, or adventuresome for zip lining and such! (Can you say boring old people!) There are so many onboard activities and shows, restaurants, bars & spa I think we want to kick back and enjoy all of that and spend time with our friends- also non -adventurous old people! 
Yours is a Cuba cruise, right? Ooh- classic cars in Havana!! Joe would love that!! 



Sue M said:


> More baby chick pics needed!



Yes!



Sue M said:


> Pattyw going to the Caribbean I’d bring back some good rum!



Absolutely!! We will leave the ship to shop!!  Joe is bringing an extra suitcase for booze!!

Still snowing! Ugh!  But all this cruise and Caribbean talk has warmed me up!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunday and I am back in less time than normal ... It is rainy here too today. I will take the rain over snow. It was a busy day yesterday out all day running errands and having some fun. We went shoe shopping and found Liv shoes and a purse for her prom dress.. Now all we have to do is have alterations and cleaning it.

Did some housework have to head off in a bit to bring Liv some food. I told her to grab something for work and she said "no I will be fine". I knew she wouldn't. I am going to do a Taco Bell run for her. I have chili in the crock pot for later tonight.

Finally caught up on the walking dead so ready for tonight's episode, hopefully no more surprises. 

I will have Liv this week take a pic with the dress on and show it to you guys. Thanks for all the compliments on it. I told her I posted it here and told her everyone thought it was pretty. She said a lot of the girls at her school are buying more sexy types. Liv is a natural, conservative dresser. I am glad for that. Her dress is perfect for her.

Schumi Happy Mother's Day...I didn't realize that the day was different. It sounds like you had a wonderful day and great gifts. Charlie would like that haunted hotel excursion, he loves that stuff. It sounds like a nice little get away. I am sure your seasonal fish places are amazing .

Patty  for another trip!! I did a cruise twice, just 4 days  though. The first one was great and really enjoyed it. The second one we had bad weather and got . I think cruises are great and one day we will go when it is just the two of us. I don't think Liv would enjoy it. My biggest thing is to have some type of sea sick medicine just in case. If you have an opportunity for a window for fresh air that is great. Believe it or not if you get sea sick drink warm flat coke. It really helps. Your stops sound great. Look forward to a live report. Hope your snow goes away quick

Sue getting the patio furniture ready when it was getting warm was always a good feeling. These days we don't put furniture out in back. I don't like my new neighbors so don't sit out there. We moved it to the front we have a big porch. We will clean it up in a week or two.  a count down for your trip too. It sounds like it will be fun and it is a nice time to go. I am with you though I can only swim in the warm weather. Hope your mani and dinner were great last night

Ensusieasm I am in central CT so we kind of get a weird weather pattern here. I have been here my whole life but next year is hopefully the one we move down south to Florida. We have been  to Maine several times for vacation, beautiful place but the winter is too long for me. I am a long summer girl. Our seasonal ice cream place just open and that is always a sure sign spring has sprung. Glad you joined us. You will see lots of kitty memes and stories.

Charade LOL we have some that like the vacuum and some that don't. The trip is coming up I love when I have to break out the summer clothes for vacation. I hope B's teacher gets better soon.

Robo  hope you are doing well

Mac I hope the kitties let you sleep more

Keishadow I love when I find a treasure like that in the freezer. It is one of my favorites. You got more than me done spring cleaning. I had such motivation this morning then fizzled out. I miss hanging my laundry no luck to put a line here plus neighbors like to build smelly fires. I hope your turkey dinner came out  good.

Lynne I love the pic of your daffodil. We have a park down the street that has a daffodil festival and plants hundreds of  them in the park. It is so pretty. We use to go to the festival and march when Liv was in middle school. Now it is too expensive to spend a day there. Oh I love a cup of tea in the morning. I hope you got some things done before the mom alarm

Monykalyn Congrats on the fundraiser. It sounds like a delicious one. Oh I love hearing the chick antics, they sound so cute. I am glad they are bringing happiness into your home. Your Universal and cruise trip sounds awesome!

 to anybody I missed. I hope everyone has a great night


----------



## Monykalyn

Ensusieasm said:


> Monykalyn: I like the sound of the pineapple Whipsoltice truck in the middle of winter. Is it just like Dolewhip?


 Dolewhip is basically soft serve pineapple ice cream-delicious. But our Pineapple whip is gluten/dairy free and basically frozen whipped pineapple-sooo good and refreshing - our family prefers our pineapple whip. He does other flavors too: stby kiwi, mango, grape. It is smooth and creamy like ice cream though

I will trade baby chick picks for the the prom dress pics! Both girls' dresses look gorgeous!


----------



## Lynne G

Little one’s dress.  I would not let her take the tag off until she was really sure.  She is, so tags are now off.  I keep reminding her to call my DSL, to get any alterations she thinks the dress needs.  DSL is an expert seamstress, so I always go with what she recommends.  Dress is dark navy blue.  Like Liv, I do not think my little one is a showy dress girl either.  She thinks most of the gowns for prom are junky looking. 

Okay, now for some real chick pictures, MonyK.  LOL 

Oh and glad your fund raising made so much.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne she is gorgeous and that dress is beautiful! Love the shoes!
Ok more pics coming-will get some good ones in am with them getting their hops out on the sheet. Off tomorrow as I figure at my age I now need 2 recovery days LOL!


----------



## crostorfer

Last week there was a completely uncalled for Twitter debate raging over Alanis Morrisette’s Jagged Little Pill album. I got so offended by random stranger’s dragging of this musical masterpiece that defines all the women of my generation, that I tweeted @ Michael Aiello,  and told him that I hoped this year he creates a Vamp 95 scare zone, where they do nothing but play Jagged Little Pill in it’s entirety, on repeat, all night long. He liked my tweet and tweeted back at me, more than once. I was giddy. Now, if it happens, imma feel like it was because of me, lol.


----------



## macraven

_And we will have crostorfer to thank if Michael takes her suggestion!

Welcome to the SANs, glad you dropped in here 
Be sure to come back and yak with us more _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Quick stop in to wish Schumi and all the UK mums Happy Mother’s Day.
> 
> View attachment 391925
> 
> 
> 
> I View attachment 391924



Thanks Robo…….lovely images......gotta love Mother`s Day......and I get to do it twice this year.....lol.....



pattyw said:


> Yep- saw Poseidon Adventure! I have many fears about this cruise! and I'm not a good swimmer like Shelly Winters! Does Amazon sell personal life rafts??
> 
> Robo- hope you're enjoying sun and warmth today!
> 
> Snow is still gently falling! I'm ready to get out the Christmas decor and sing carols!   On the bright side, I've done  a lot of online shopping today! Amazon, Keurig.... and more to go!



lol......I can`t swim so maybe that`s the reason they terrify me.....the ocean too.....it`s pretty darn deep....

Funny you say that....I was singing O Holy Night this morning  



Monykalyn said:


> Afternoon all!
> Lazy day after busy day yesterday and friday-ran all day friday on getting stuff set up for event on Saturday, then from 9-~7:30 Saturday with rest of set up, event and tear down, clean up and returning stuff to various storage units. Another Cajun Cookoff in the books. Preliminary numbers ~$15K in profit. Was cold and wet start to yesterday (swear I saw snow flurries when I peeked outside mid morning). Was in the 70's Friday with temps falling. Back to sunny and warmer days this week.
> 
> Baby chicks getting big and sassy. One jumped out of brooder this am when cover not put back in place properly-sitting drinking my coffee in recliner right in front of the tub and suddenly see feathery fuzzy little head bob on by! She's a devil to catch too! So put the sheet down so they could run around a bit-and they promptly jump up on DH and settle down for naps-they always go to person who wants them the least (like cats lol).
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to Schumi!! And another short countdown for you until you return to Orlando?
> 
> 
> Welcome! We have a pineapple whip truck that opens for a "whipsolstice" in middle of winter (he's seasonal for the summer). First year he did it was only open for a day and long lines all day, now he opens for several days-and still long lines every day lol!
> 
> 
> OOH have fun!! The Allure looks like a good ship. I'd like to try a mega ship someday. Our past cruise and upcoming one are on smaller ships.  Watch the bar bill-adds up fast. I get the Cheers package on Carnival-saves us money as I do drink the specialty coffees as well. And this way as I am relaxing in adults only area I don't have to worry about what drink I want as I doze listening to the ocean...Are you stopping in Cozumel? What kind of cabin? Our first cruise was in a balcony room, and of course can't do anything else now  We had a premium internet package last fall, but upcoming I am doing the minimum that will allow social media (and let family contact us that way if needed) and to check in for our flight home.
> Our cruise isn't til June. Will be doing a quick stop at Universal for a couple days prior.  cruising out of Miami though.
> Have booked DH and middle kid a 2 tank dive when we are in Grand Cayman-now they just need (re)certification (re for DH and open water cert for middle kid). Already have our tour in a classic car booked for Havana.
> 
> And if RCL allows carry on wine do it!
> 
> Hi to all the other peeps!! Hope spring stays around for all of us soon!!



Well done on the cook book!!! Nice profit......Thanks, had a lovely Mother`s Day.....and yes......37 days till we get back to our other home...….

Classic car tour sounds a LOT of fun!!!! 



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Sunday and I am back in less time than normal ... It is rainy here too today. I will take the rain over snow. It was a busy day yesterday out all day running errands and having some fun. We went shoe shopping and found Liv shoes and a purse for her prom dress.. Now all we have to do is have alterations and cleaning it.
> 
> Did some housework have to head off in a bit to bring Liv some food. I told her to grab something for work and she said "no I will be fine". I knew she wouldn't. I am going to do a Taco Bell run for her. I have chili in the crock pot for later tonight.
> 
> Finally caught up on the walking dead so ready for tonight's episode, hopefully no more surprises.
> 
> I will have Liv this week take a pic with the dress on and show it to you guys. Thanks for all the compliments on it. I told her I posted it here and told her everyone thought it was pretty. She said a lot of the girls at her school are buying more sexy types. Liv is a natural, conservative dresser. I am glad for that. Her dress is perfect for her.
> 
> Schumi Happy Mother's Day...I didn't realize that the day was different. It sounds like you had a wonderful day and great gifts. Charlie would like that haunted hotel excursion, he loves that stuff. It sounds like a nice little get away. I am sure your seasonal fish places are amazing .
> 
> Patty  for another trip!! I did a cruise twice, just 4 days  though. The first one was great and really enjoyed it. The second one we had bad weather and got . I think cruises are great and one day we will go when it is just the two of us. I don't think Liv would enjoy it. My biggest thing is to have some type of sea sick medicine just in case. If you have an opportunity for a window for fresh air that is great. Believe it or not if you get sea sick drink warm flat coke. It really helps. Your stops sound great. Look forward to a live report. Hope your snow goes away quick
> 
> Sue getting the patio furniture ready when it was getting warm was always a good feeling. These days we don't put furniture out in back. I don't like my new neighbors so don't sit out there. We moved it to the front we have a big porch. We will clean it up in a week or two.  a count down for your trip too. It sounds like it will be fun and it is a nice time to go. I am with you though I can only swim in the warm weather. Hope your mani and dinner were great last night
> 
> Ensusieasm I am in central CT so we kind of get a weird weather pattern here. I have been here my whole life but next year is hopefully the one we move down south to Florida. We have been  to Maine several times for vacation, beautiful place but the winter is too long for me. I am a long summer girl. Our seasonal ice cream place just open and that is always a sure sign spring has sprung. Glad you joined us. You will see lots of kitty memes and stories.
> 
> Charade LOL we have some that like the vacuum and some that don't. The trip is coming up I love when I have to break out the summer clothes for vacation. I hope B's teacher gets better soon.
> 
> Robo  hope you are doing well
> 
> Mac I hope the kitties let you sleep more
> 
> Keishadow I love when I find a treasure like that in the freezer. It is one of my favorites. You got more than me done spring cleaning. I had such motivation this morning then fizzled out. I miss hanging my laundry no luck to put a line here plus neighbors like to build smelly fires. I hope your turkey dinner came out  good.
> 
> Lynne I love the pic of your daffodil. We have a park down the street that has a daffodil festival and plants hundreds of  them in the park. It is so pretty. We use to go to the festival and march when Liv was in middle school. Now it is too expensive to spend a day there. Oh I love a cup of tea in the morning. I hope you got some things done before the mom alarm
> 
> Monykalyn Congrats on the fundraiser. It sounds like a delicious one. Oh I love hearing the chick antics, they sound so cute. I am glad they are bringing happiness into your home. Your Universal and cruise trip sounds awesome!
> 
> to anybody I missed. I hope everyone has a great night



Glad she has her shoes now......it can make an outfit getting the right pair...….

Thank you....yes, it`s odd we have different days for Mother`s Day, but we celebrate Father`s Day on the same day...….



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 391980
> 
> Little one’s dress.  I would not let her take the tag off until she was really sure.  She is, so tags are now off.  I keep reminding her to call my DSL, to get any alterations she thinks the dress needs.  DSL is an expert seamstress, so I always go with what she recommends.  Dress is dark navy blue.  Like Liv, I do not think my little one is a showy dress girl either.  She thinks most of the gowns for prom are junky looking.
> 
> Okay, now for some real chick pictures, MonyK.  LOL
> 
> Oh and glad your fund raising made so much.



Lovely dress Lynne....it suits her.....she has good colouring though, so I`ll bet she suits any colour she wears...…



So, our boy is again on his way back to Scotland with work.....always funny when he`s not here....but he`s loving his time up there.....good group of people and he`s looking forward to a Steakhouse visit every night they`re up there......quite right too!!!! 

Electrician has arrived and setting about changing all the outside lights.....least it`s a nice day for him to be out there, but it`s a bit chilly. So, not doing much today except maybe...…… 

Snack items for lunch today again and yes, Tom says if Kyle is having steak so are we .....lol.....well, he`s having steak, I`m making spicy lemon and ginger chicken stir fry for me......no one else likes it and I love it, so Tom can cook his steak and I`ll do mine...…

Have a great Monday all.…….


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, and it's a Monday. Sure feels like it.  And feels like winter.  Yep. 31 degree commute.  Clearer though, and ooh that very sliver light of moon.  And ah, the horizon is now a bland orange.  Sun to be seen today, than lower than seasonable high of 48.  Sigh, it is April.  And time is going fast.  

Yay, Schumi is countdowning again.  Glad to hear DS is enjoying his work, and I'd be with the guys, steak sounds good for dinner tonight.  Not sure what we are having.  Most likely chicken too, and stir fried.  We bought a stir fry sauce all did not like, so yesterday, picked up a different brand.  May try that, with some steamed broccoli, and rice.

So, hope all had a great week-end.  And ooh, posts about HHN.  Welcome Crostofer. 

With that, tea is needed.  






  oh yes.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Monday Morning ... It is a cold start to here to today but at least no frost on the windshield. I had my first April Fool's joke go off. I told Charlie he had rips in the seat of his pants. He was frantic looking for them then I told him. He was a little salty with me. I still have to get Liv today, not sure how though.

I have chiropractor again today. I tried to skip a week but not feeling to good. I am hoping it gets better, he is not covered with my insurance..

I enjoyed taking care of my friend's cats even if it is a little time consuming. I went to visit her this weekend and she was happy with my care. She paid me and brought back some souvenirs from Norway. She did a northern lights cruise. 

Chili came out good and everyone was happy. I watched the walking dead and thought it was a good way to end the season. I don't like big cliff hangers to wait for. 

I talked with the adviser on the trip this weekend. She is going to go Friday night then leave. She went over with me what we have to do, it is a little less then I thought but still have to be there and be responsible. She said Brian and the teens can take an Uber from the train station to the hotel. I will have the luggage with me and Charlie. There is a new MGM casino that opened up down the street from the hotel. I am hoping to try to get over there Saturday night to see it. This was  the original plan before we got stuck with everything. Of course it is appreciated so I do it for the teens. Thanks for all the thoughts and well wishes on this one.

Lynne great pic of her in the dress. I love the color and style. It looks great  on her. When I start seeing these teens in dresses talking about senior prom and graduation I am starting to have a panic attack. It is getting real very fast. 

Monykalyn I can't wait for  the chick pics

crostorfor  I hope you come back and chat again sometime!!

Schumigirl Glad Kyle is enjoying his time in Scotland. Your dinner menu always sounds so good .  I take out recipes  to try look at the ingredients and the prep  time and say "nah another day". I really need to start making some different things getting bored of the same thing.

Mac I hoped you liked the walking dead 

I am off to get ready have a great day everyone


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!!

Lynne- beautiful dress- DD looks stunning!

Monyk- Yay for chick pics!!

Glad to meet you @crostorfer !


Hi Mac!

Schumi- yum on steak and chicken stir fry! I like steak, but I'd go with chicken stir fry, too!

Bobbie- hope the chiro visit improves how you feel! Yep- Troy goes to a chiro that doesn't accept our insurance! Usually it's only a visit every 2 months or so, so not too bad $$ wise. But, he likes the chiro and he feels better in his care,  so it's worth it!  Ooh- Norway and the northern lights- sounds wonderful!   After watching the movie that used to be in the Norway pavilion at EPCOT, I've wanted to visit Norway someday!

More snow overnight! My car was covered this morning! We only got about 2 inches total but it's April!!! I hate to be rude, but go away snow, you're not welcome here anymore! The sun is shining and everything will melt by tomorrow though!

Another busy busy week at work! Should be better by next week when all the year end financials are done and taxes completed! Then I can go on our cruise and relax!

Have a great Monday all!!






Hi Robo!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 


 

Been busy past couple day. Having my coffee looking out at palm trees this morning. Supposed to be 77 today The sun is shinning. Sending some Florida sunshine to all 

The ocean temperatures have been to cold to go in. In the 60’s. Locals will not go into ocean at those temps, but vacationers here will. They also go into water when the red flags are up. It’s especially concerning when they decide to do this on a beach that does not have a life guard on it.

Green flag Ok

Yellow flag Caution

Purple Flag Stinging jelly fish

Red flag do not go in water dangerous rip tides and rough surf.

You can still enjoy a day at the beach just sunning, shelling, walking the beach.



pattyw said:


> We're looking for any tips from cruise veterans!



Hubby and I only did one cruise many years ago to Mexico.....not my cup of tea, but we have an older couple down the street that cruises all the time and love it. Hope you and Joe enjoy yourselves. Sounds like you have some seasoned cruisers to help make this a great trip. Will look forward to your live report on board.




pattyw said:


> Robo- hope you're enjoying sun and warmth today!



Sun and weather have been great. So thankful to be here. Hope your weather warms up soon.





bobbie68 said:


> Robo  hope you are doing well



Morning bobbie68 sending mummy dust your way that your back feels better soon  I’am doing ok. 




Lynne G said:


> Little one’s dress.



Lynne your daughter looks lovely in her dress and her shoes go great with it.




schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robo…….lovely images......gotta love Mother`s Day......and I get to do it twice this year.....lol.....



Always nice to get to celebrate Mother Day twice.....hope your mom and brother in law are doing well. Best wishes and prayers being sent for them.


 Tink, Keisha, Mac, ckmiles, Charade, Monykalyn, agavegirl1, crostorfer, ensusie and all the other Sans family 



Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Enjoying a few days off after a busy week and playing catchup here...

to our newest homies Ensusieasm (hope it's ok to call you Suzy for short) and crostorfer.

Belated Happy Mother's Day to Carole.

Love the little ones dress Lynne, she looks beautiful.

Bobbie...hope you're feeling better and can enjoy some casino time between your chaperone duties next week.

Patty... snow....glad you have a cruise to look forward to soon.  It was in the 30s here this week after highs in the 70s.

Monyk...looking forward to more chicken pics.  I never know they had such personalities until your posts.

Robo...thanks for the sunshine...we should have temps in the 70s by the end of the week but the heat is on today.

Mac, I fell asleep briefly during TWD and again when talking dead was on...woke up at 3:30 and watched again to see what I missed.  One of these days I'll stay awake for a whole episode.  Loved the icicle scene.

Hi to Sue, Janet, agavegirl, squirlz, buck, charade, ckmiles and all our homies.

Time to get going with the housework since Trey and his friend Austin are coming for his birthday dinner tonight.  He has requested lasagna....I offered to take him out to eat or the home cooked meal of his choice. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

to Tink's DS.  Sounds like a nice dinner and to celebrate with a friend.  

Robo, so glad to hear you are doing well, and enjoying a cup of coffee this morning.  

Patty, snow.  Yeah, thankfully, just some rain over the week-end.  Hope your snow went away with this bright day.  Thanks to an Arctic high pressure weather system, almost those blue bird skies, and lots of sun.  Just not warm.  And that breeze, winter coat with those shades for my walk.  

Later, lunchtime.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Sun and weather have been great. So thankful to be here. Hope your weather warms up soon.



It's looking better in the long range!



tink1957 said:


> Time to get going with the housework since Trey and his friend Austin are coming for his birthday dinner tonight. He has requested lasagna....I offered to take him out to eat or the home cooked meal of his choice.



Happy Birthday to Trey!! Nothing is better than a home-cooked meal!! Yum on lasagna!



Lynne G said:


> winter coat with those shades for my walk.



Yep- Brrr here!! Thought I could retire my winter coat, but not yet! Enjoy your walk!

Half day of work here! Have to pick up my groceries- yay Instacart! Don't have to go in and shop!  Quick dinner later and then off to check on my sister's cats. She returns Wednesday.  They're in St. Lucia! So lovely!  I sent her pictures of her house with snow! At least it'll be gone when she gets home!


----------



## Monykalyn

crostorfer said:


> He liked my tweet and tweeted back at me, more than once. I was giddy. Now, if it happens, imma feel like it was because of me, lol.


Very cool!!


bobbie68 said:


> I really need to start making some different things getting bored of the same thing.


 I browse hello fresh or one of those sights for ideas

Happy birthday to Tinks son! My sons bday is Wednesday. 

Dh has been messing with his moms Alexa all morning. Texts are hilarious.

You wanted chick pics - prepare yourself. Now have Charlie (cuddles) asleep on me and other too dozing on leg. Typing one thumbed on phone as can’t disturb sleeping babies


----------



## macraven

_Happy B day Trey!


Suzy sounds like a great name for our noobie here

It’s a word I can spell on the iPhone ....lol_


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> You wanted chick pics - prepare yourself. Now have Charlie (cuddles) asleep on me and other too dozing on leg. Typing one thumbed on phone as can’t disturb sleeping babies



AWWW!!! Love them !  My favorite is the one where they are looking into the glass of the tv stand.  Are they checking themselves out in the reflection or wondering how they can get it open and check out the inside? maybe a little of both! They are precious!!


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday to Trey......hope he has a lovely day too....and Lasagne…..lush!!!!

Robo….some folks make you worry for society with their disregarding of common sense......we have strong riptides here and yet, they still go in the water and surf when the red flag flies......crazy!! And the Life boat then at times have to go and rescue them...…yes, you can still enjoy the beach in many ways.....hope it was a ncie day for you....thanks for the good wishes!!

MonyK…...nice chicks!!!!


I ate too much for dinner.

Feel like the beached whale I hear a lot about...…..I need to stretch out. Then wait for dark to see all our new lights all working......yes, we are quite sad to be so excited getting all our lights replaced and new ones fitted.....lol...…

But for now...….sofa time……..


----------



## keishashadow

Sun is still shining and I filed the last of tax returns that were cluttering my desk top.  I plan on not answering the phone or any emails from procrastinators until the 16th!

Today, made brocolli, veggie, cheese soup (waiting for it to cool down enough to slurp, nom) and my sauce for tomorrow’s ham BBQ sammies, double nom.  Will toss a burger at the mr who doesn’t enjoy that comfort food.

Lynne love the dress!  How is she wearing her hair?



Sue M said:


> Countdown 3 weeks   I wonder if the ocean is warm enough to swim in!  I usually go in Aug and it’s plenty warm. I used to go in January too, and couldn’t pay be to get in the water, brrr.  6 days in Deerfield before Universal.



It’s been a while but have run into folks down at Myrtle Beach over Easter when earlier in March for ‘Canadian days’. Hardy souls, who braved the seriously cold water temps on the beach. i understand warmth is subjective but I’d usually have a jacket on those days.  Majority were French speaking, maybe they have thicker blood lol



pattyw said:


> We're excited- and a little scared- to take our first cruise!! Our Florida friends convinced us to tag along- they are seasoned cruisers, so we'll be in good hands!!  We're on Royal Caribbean Allure- 7 day Western Caribbean cruise 4/14-4/21. We stop in Nassau, Mexico(two stops) and Honduras.
> 
> We're looking for any tips from cruise veterans!
> 
> And I purchased the internet package- hoping to do a live report on the Royal Caribbean board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- we'll be flying home from Ft. Lauderdale 4/21. So sad we'll miss you! We'll meet up soon though!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 night Western Caribbean
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> Happy Mother's Day, Schumi!!
> 
> Busy Sunday- lots of tasks and errands! Hmm.. maybe we'll do some outside spring cleanup on the yard-
> 
> Wait. where's the yard! Somewhere beneath the SNOW that fell overnight!
> View attachment 391866
> 
> Sadly, this is no April Fool's trick- it's real!!



Ground too warm here for it to stick but I was glad I still had my snow joe outside this am as car was covered, nice fluffy type though at least

Sister ship to the one we enjoyed last spring.  Love, love, love cruising.  Mr too, surprised me when this weekend he started lobbying to skip early xmas in WDW or DL for a cruise.





Monykalyn said:


> Dolewhip is basically soft serve pineapple ice cream-delicious. But our Pineapple whip is gluten/dairy free and basically frozen whipped pineapple-sooo good and refreshing - our family prefers our pineapple whip. He does other flavors too: stby kiwi, mango, grape. It is smooth and creamy like ice cream though
> 
> I will trade baby chick picks for the the prom dress pics! Both girls' dresses look gorgeous!



Dole whip is nectar of the Gods  when doused in pineapple juice.  I prefer to go rogue and do the vanilla, it’s a bit of overkill when mixed with the juice.  All of their products are dairy free and described as dessert vs ice cream.  I don’t care what they call it, just happy I can eat it without tummy trouble

Dole whip 


crostorfer said:


> Last week there was a completely uncalled for Twitter debate raging over Alanis Morrisette’s Jagged Little Pill album. I got so offended by random stranger’s dragging of this musical masterpiece that defines all the women of my generation, that I tweeted @ Michael Aiello,  and told him that I hoped this year he creates a Vamp 95 scare zone, where they do nothing but play Jagged Little Pill in it’s entirety, on repeat, all night long. He liked my tweet and tweeted back at me, more than once. I was giddy. Now, if it happens, imma feel like it was because of me, lol.



How cool is that?  Good for you to defend something you identify with so strongly.  People portray her as being humorless, I don’t get that vibe at all.  Serious, yes; but I bet even she is amused with the current joke going around:  

Did you hear alanis Morrisette announced she is pregnant? (True btw).  Yes, she forgot her jagged little pill. 




bobbie68 said:


> Happy Monday Morning ... It is a cold start to here to today but at least no frost on the windshield. I had my first April Fool's joke go off. I told Charlie he had rips in the seat of his pants. He was frantic looking for them then I told him. He was a little salty with me. I still have to get Liv today, not sure how though.
> 
> I have chiropractor again today. I tried to skip a week but not feeling to good. I am hoping it gets better, he is not covered with my insurance..
> 
> I enjoyed taking care of my friend's cats even if it is a little time consuming. I went to visit her this weekend and she was happy with my care. She paid me and brought back some souvenirs from Norway. She did a northern lights cruise.
> 
> Chili came out good and everyone was happy. I watched the walking dead and thought it was a good way to end the season. I don't like big cliff hangers to wait for.
> 
> I talked with the adviser on the trip this weekend. She is going to go Friday night then leave. She went over with me what we have to do, it is a little less then I thought but still have to be there and be responsible. She said Brian and the teens can take an Uber from the train station to the hotel. I will have the luggage with me and Charlie. There is a new MGM casino that opened up down the street from the hotel. I am hoping to try to get over there Saturday night to see it. This was  the original plan before we got stuck with everything. Of course it is appreciated so I do it for the teens. Thanks for all the thoughts and well wishes on this one.
> 
> Lynne great pic of her in the dress. I love the color and style. It looks great  on her. When I start seeing these teens in dresses talking about senior prom and graduation I am starting to have a panic attack. It is getting real very fast.
> 
> Monykalyn I can't wait for  the chick pics
> 
> crostorfor  I hope you come back and chat again sometime!!
> 
> Schumigirl Glad Kyle is enjoying his time in Scotland. Your dinner menu always sounds so good .  I take out recipes  to try look at the ingredients and the prep  time and say "nah another day". I really need to start making some different things getting bored of the same thing.
> 
> Mac I hoped you liked the walking dead
> 
> I am off to get ready have a great day everyone



Sounds like the trip is falling into place, nice to hear.



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Enjoying a few days off after a busy week and playing catchup here...
> 
> to our newest homies Ensusieasm (hope it's ok to call you Suzy for short) and crostorfer.
> 
> Belated Happy Mother's Day to Carole.
> 
> Love the little ones dress Lynne, she looks beautiful.
> 
> Bobbie...hope you're feeling better and can enjoy some casino time between your chaperone duties next week.
> 
> Patty... snow....glad you have a cruise to look forward to soon.  It was in the 30s here this week after highs in the 70s.
> 
> Monyk...looking forward to more chicken pics.  I never know they had such personalities until your posts.
> 
> Robo...thanks for the sunshine...we should have temps in the 70s by the end of the week but the heat is on today.
> 
> Mac, I fell asleep briefly during TWD and again when talking dead was on...woke up at 3:30 and watched again to see what I missed.  One of these days I'll stay awake for a whole episode.  Loved the icicle scene.
> 
> Hi to Sue, Janet, agavegirl, squirlz, buck, charade, ckmiles and all our homies.
> 
> Time to get going with the housework since Trey and his friend Austin are coming for his birthday dinner tonight.  He has requested lasagna....I offered to take him out to eat or the home cooked meal of his choice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Happy happy to Trey!  So, how close are those two birthdays?


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Very cool!!
> I browse hello fresh or one of those sights for ideas
> 
> Happy birthday to Tinks son! My sons bday is Wednesday.
> 
> Dh has been messing with his moms Alexa all morning. Texts are hilarious.
> 
> You wanted chick pics - prepare yourself. Now have Charlie (cuddles) asleep on me and other too dozing on leg. Typing one thumbed on phone as can’t disturb sleeping babies


So cute!  They’re pets!  Getting big fast.


----------



## keishashadow

Patty oh, you are missing some great snorkeling opportunities.  Many things to see right from shore in Cozumel just standing.

Not a big fan of Honduras, wouldn’t go out of port on my own, but if interested in Mayan history they should offer a comprehensive ship tour with security to Tukanich (amazing).  A long day.  If stopping in Costa Maya, they have a easier tour there to Chaccoben.

Make sure to go online and reserve your times for the shows, especially the ice show which is our fav on all the RCCL ships.  The water show is also very popular.  We did reserve the seats but loved our balcony (below).  Was difficult to pick a location but thought it was the best of all worlds.  Loved how we could view any performance in the aquatheater and got to see the performers set up for stunts.  See 2nd picture, balcony area below ours.

I’m not a johnny rockets fan generally, but were comped by our TA, quite good.   Try one of the speciality dining venues, steak house was wonderful.   Make sure to visit Park Cafe for great quick food, especially the roast beef sandwiches vs the buffet fare. 

 

Lastly, the shows in the atrium are always a hoot, YMCA!


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Sister ship to the one we enjoyed last spring. Love, love, love cruising. Mr too, surprised me when this weekend he started lobbying to skip early xmas in WDW or DL for a cruise.



Great to hear!! Your Mr. is wonderful! A holiday time cruise sounds relaxing!



keishashadow said:


> Patty oh, you are missing some great snorkeling opportunities.  Many things to see right from shore in Cozumel just standing.
> 
> Not a big fan of Honduras, wouldn’t go out of port on my own, but if interested in Mayan history they should offer a comprehensive ship tour with security to Tukanich (amazing).  A long day.  If stopping in Costa Maya, they have a easier tour there to Chaccoben.
> 
> Make sure to go online and reserve your times for the shows, especially the ice show which is our fav on all the RCCL ships.  The water show is also very popular.  We did reserve the seats but loved our balcony (below).  Was difficult to pick a location but thought it was the best of all worlds.  Loved how we could view any performance in the aquatheater and got to see the performers set up for stunts.  See 2nd picture, balcony area below ours.
> 
> I’m not a johnny rockets fan generally, but were comped by our TA, quite good.   Try one of the speciality dining venues, steak house was wonderful.   Make sure to visit Park Cafe for great quick food, especially the roast beef sandwiches vs the buffet fare.
> 
> View attachment 392152 View attachment 392153
> 
> Lastly, the shows in the atrium are always a hoot, YMCA!
> 
> View attachment 392154



Thanks for all the info- much appreciated! I already reserved Mamma Mia! We love that show- so glad it's on the ship! I also reserved a comedy show. I wasn't sure if the ice or aqua shows were must dos but maybe I'll have to look at reserving at least one of them. We bought The Key program which is new and includes a specialty lunch on embarkation day- the steakhouse is an option!

 We don't want to overbook ourselves on shows or excursions- don't want to end up totally exhausted! I've looked at some of the daily compasses that are online- WOW! so many activities! How difficult to decide what to do and when to just do nothing! Of course, we do plan on trying out all the food options we can as well as putting our drink package to good use!

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Charade67

Hello and happy April 1. I missed yesterday and am about 3 pages behind. We had a busy day yesterday. Church, lunch, shopping and prom dress pick up. I’ve been trying to find a small bag to take to Orlando. I’m looking for something that will hold my phone, plus ID and a credit card or two. I thought I had found the perfect one at Target. It converted from a crossbody to a waistpack. The only thing wrong was that it was about an inch too small for the phone. 
 I’m going to try to answer some posts before I have to leave to take B to ballet. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, even more annoying, some of our states do not clock change. Seems before the federal law was passed, states could opt out. My state did not. Grrr, I too enjoy that fall extra hour of sleep, but loosing one, not a fan.


 I wish they would all opt out. I’m tired of chengine times twice a year. 



Sue M said:


> Mr just power washed patio yesterday, so think I’ll get him to help bring out the outdoor furniture so I can get it cleaned up and and set up! Nice sunny day again.


 We need to buy dome furniture, but first need to get the deck stained. 



pattyw said:


> Snow is still gently falling!


Hope it stops soon and spring finally arrives. 



bobbie68 said:


> She said a lot of the girls at her school are buying more sexy types. Liv is a natural, conservative dresser. I am glad for that. Her dress is perfect for her.


 Same with B. Her dress has a low neckline, so I have to have the seamstress sew a little panel into it.



Lynne G said:


> Little one’s dress. I would not let her take the tag off until she was really sure. She is, so tags are now off. I keep reminding her to call my DSL, to get any alterations she thinks the dress needs. DSL is an expert seamstress, so I always go with what she recommends.


 Very nice. You are so fortunate to have a seamstress in the family.



schumigirl said:


> I can`t swim so maybe that`s the reason they terrify me.....the ocean too.....it`s pretty darn deep....


 I can’t swim either. I don’t mind day cruises like we did in Alaska, but the ocean kind of scares me. 



bobbie68 said:


> When I start seeing these teens in dresses talking about senior prom and graduation I am starting to have a panic attack. It is getting real very fast.


Too real, too fast. We will be mailing out announcements soon.



tink1957 said:


> Time to get going with the housework since Trey and his friend Austin are coming for his birthday dinner tonight. He has requested lasagna....I offered to take him out to eat or the home cooked meal of his choice.


 Happy birthday to Trey.



Monykalyn said:


> You wanted chick pics - prepare yourself.


Aww...so cute. 

Gotta get to the dance studio then back home to cook supper.


----------



## tink1957

keishashadow said:


> Happy happy to Trey!  So, how close are those two birthdays?


Six days apart...it was lots of fun when they were younger and I  had Easter with two birthdays in the same week although I was known to have one party for both at the same pizza place where they work now...


----------



## buckeev

BACK HOME FROM VEGAS!!!

HUGE SUCCESS with the *Donny & Marie* Concert and M & G!!! Better half pert-near died... They were both SOOO friendly and accessible. BEST $ I've ever spent on my Dear Bride! (Plus, I got a sweet hug and peck-on-the-cheek from Marie!)
We are possibly the world's most boring Vegas tourists...D & M, toured the Hoover Dam...(Didn't get to The Canyon though...next time...), Bellagio Buffet and Fountains...(priorities!) and some of the BEST TACOS EVER...Tacos El Gordo on the Strip. nd SLEEP...We were SO exhausted! Airports were a zoo and our planes got messes up. On a positive note though...flights got changed around with a layover in Denver and got to see the beautiful snow covered Rockies again-It's been a while! Now we want to do a ski trip before we get "too old" for that! 

Sorry...
I forgot how to post pics here.


----------



## macraven

_Awesome trip Buckeev!_


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Great to hear!! Your Mr. is wonderful! A holiday time cruise sounds relaxing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info- much appreciated! I already reserved Mamma Mia! We love that show- so glad it's on the ship! I also reserved a comedy show. I wasn't sure if the ice or aqua shows were must dos but maybe I'll have to look at reserving at least one of them. We bought The Key program which is new and includes a specialty lunch on embarkation day- the steakhouse is an option!
> 
> We don't want to overbook ourselves on shows or excursions- don't want to end up totally exhausted! I've looked at some of the daily compasses that are online- WOW! so many activities! How difficult to decide what to do and when to just do nothing! Of course, we do plan on trying out all the food options we can as well as putting our drink package to good use!
> 
> Beautiful pictures!



Sounds like a plan, or two!  Even though I highlight the daily activities in the compasses, I tend to hit the pool deck on sea days and not move until breakfast, then lunch, then dinner . A slug on the ship during the day, hit the shows at night & active in the ports but I find it funny that I haven’t scheduled much in way of snorkeling on upcoming cruise.  Too much to see on the islands and afraid we won’t ever make it back.



tink1957 said:


> Six days apart...it was lots of fun when they were younger and I  had Easter with two birthdays in the same week although I was known to have one party for both at the same pizza place where they work now...



Wow, that is close.  My DH &youngest DS one day apart.  The mr’s been basically ‘cheated’ on a cake since he was born, not that he cares.  I always added an “s” to their shared name, covered the bases well enough.  I bet your kids have lots of happy memories of the old days there when it gets slow at work.


----------



## Sue M

Oh so much to catch up on!  It’s been beautiful weather here. Short sleeves weather!  Tomorrow is our last nice day before the rains come. And they say we’re in for days and days. May have to start building my Ark. but we need it. Already a small grass fire in the interior. The past few years we’ve had so many forest fires. The entire west coast right down to California seemed to be on fire. The new normal. 
Saturday brothers-in-law came for dinner. Roast, mashed potatoes, peas & carrots,  brownie sundae for dessert!  Sunday left overs. Tonight BBQ steaks, baked potatoes & salad. 
Went to doctor today to get 2nd injection in hip. Hope second times the charm!  

Pattyw hope you get off the ship to walk around. I really loved walking around Cozumel. Stopped at an outside cafe for lunch, walked around the stalls and shops. Bought home some vanilla, Mexican vanilla is the best!  I did go snorkeling, the waters are world famous.  So clear.  Even if you aren’t a good swimmer, you have a life jacket on and the water is very calm, like a lake!  I highly recommend it. On my cruise we did different ports, but Cozumel was one that’s on yours too. 

Schumi sounds like you had a wonderful Mothering Day!  

Bobbie sorry about your neighbours. We’ve lived in this house 35 yrs I think. And still have the same neighbour on the one side, and the next house down. Really with a few exceptions the whole street is the same. I’m on a corner lot so only the one side is a neighbour. She’s getting a bit dotty, but never gives us problems. 
Husband foiled my plans of getting furniture out, says he wants to put sealer or something on. Doesn’t matter as we’re in for lots of rain. I have a couple of chairs out on the deck anyway. 
Mani was great. I have her do something called Dipping. It’s better than the Shellac. Will have to do it one more time before vacay, but wanted to do it now so nails won’t break and be a good length for trip!

Monykalyn I thought Dole Whip was non dairy   I found a place here that has Dole Whip, but it’s all the way downtown so don’t go unless I’m in that area, which is hardly ever!  

Lynne can’t recall if I commented on the dress, little one looks gorgeous. Such exciting times. 

Robo yikes, water temps are too cold!  Oh well, as you say I can still enjoy the beach. But won’t be going in that water!  Unless it miraculously warms up in 3 weeks lol. I can’t believe the people who ignore the warning signs. That’s the first thing I do when I go to the beach, the lifeguard building is right next to the beach entrance I use. Always check the signs. And if you have any questions they’re always happy to talk. Last Aug there were a lot of rips, and I asked lifeguard to show me how to identify them, since they do move.  I’ll never go swim at a beach that doesn’t have a lifeguard.  Marriott has a couple of hotels on Pompano beach I was interested in, but found out there weren’t guards, so that was the end of that. 
The ocean is fine as long as you know what you’re doing and pay attention. So sad, a kayaker just drown the other day here on the inlet. At a spot I have frequently paddled. No life jacket. 
Hope you’re doing well. 

Tink I don’t know how you can fall asleep during Walking Dead!  A few times my heart was pounding, lol. When Neegan was at his worst, I’d have to watch the early show so I could sleep at night!  I think Beta will be worse 
Happy Birthday to Trey

Schumi hope you’re enjoying the new lights!  It’s sometimes the little things that make us happy!  I am too familiar with the beached whale feeling!

Keishashadow never knew about Myrtle Beach.  I know Hollywood Beach has a huge French Canadian population. 
One year when both my brother and I were down visiting mom we went to Hollywood Beach just for new scenery and there was a big bandstand on the beach with huge Canadian flag, and lots of French Canadians. 
Snow Joe here packed away!  I think it hit 70 this afternoon. It was hot in the sun. Tomorrow highs of upper 60s.  Then the rains start. 
Last time we stayed at The Poly in WDW I bought with me some rum to add to the Dole Whip from the outside kiosk. Yum!

Bobbie hope everything goes well with chiropractic appt and trip. And you get to check out new casino!

Charade I found a Sak small crossbody (on Amazon) that fit my iPhone X Max in one compartment then other compartment had a few slots for cards. And a chapstick too.  Perfect for going light. 

Buckeev welcome back!  Sounds like a great trip. I got to see Donny here in The Technicolor Dream Coat. He was great. My kids were in grade school.  The  grade 2 teacher got tickets, and was devestated. 
On her night there was a stand in for Donny  

Hope those of you in the snow belt warm up!  Cruel April 1st!

I can’t believe this season of Dead is over!  I really liked it. Is everyone caught up?  My next show starts soon!  Game of Thrones!  Will have to remember to record as we’ll be in Florida for some episodes. 

Tomorrow Mr has an early golf game, so it will be a good time to get my drawers done with packing away winter clothes and getting out the summer stuff so I can start laying out what to pack for the trip.  Woohoo!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Tuesday all...…

Nice pics Keisha...….

Sue, we can`t wait for GoT too...….didn't watch it for the first few years, didn't think we`d like it.....Kyle bought the box sets and suggested we try it......I was hooked in the first few seconds!!!! yes, we`ll be away too for some of the episodes.....will have to watch them while avoiding spoilers......got to be the best show ever on TV!!! What a production...….



We have rain. It really is grey and miserable today. Grocery shopping for all it was is done, and legs all waxed again.......in for the rest of the day. 

Tuna pasta for lunch and a charcuterie plate with lots of little sides for dinner tonight.....easy and no cooking. 




Well, going to put this on all the hotel threads later, but the ODC service that sit outside the hotels is changing. 

It`s no longer going to be free as it always has been between the deluxe hotels and Sapphire Falls. There will be a $10 flat fee if for example you want to go from RPR to PBH or similar. 

The dining shuttle will also be ending. 

Such a shame as they were both a good service. It`s not the hotels who have ended this free service, it`s the ODC company themselves. They don't want to continue offering this free service.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that stinks, Schumi.  No more free service.  Was nice to visit Aventura for a drink and look around, via that dining shuttle, rather than go to City Walk and catch their bus.  Oh well, just will be an annoyance to some. 

Keisha, not sure which hairstyle little one will have.  Her hair was just tied up in the picture, because she tends to keep her hair up, and it was warm in the house that day.  Enjoyed seeing those cruise pictures.

Well, a 32 degree start, a dark red horizon (red flags in the morning, a sailor's warning) and glorious sun to start a cloudy horizon.  Yep, Sue rain for us too, but with most of our rainy days, the rain comes with warmer temps.  Finally seeing mid 60's by Thursday.

Yay!  Buckeev never slept in that town that never sleeps,  glad to hear the about your fun there. 

Okay, Schumi started it, and Mac needs to know it's Taco Tuesday today, so







  it is.  Have a great one, homies.  And hope all homies, and their family and friends, are feeling well. 

Oh, and talk of HHN, yep


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’ve been trying to find a small bag to take to Orlando.



It's always a challenge to find a purse that holds the necessities but is small.  I have an iphone 8plus so I need extra room to fit it!



tink1957 said:


> Six days apart



That is close!! My BIL and his brother were born on the same day- 3 years apart! I was always amazed at that!



buckeev said:


> HUGE SUCCESS with the *Donny & Marie* Concert and M & G!!



Great news! I've heard their show is just amazing!



keishashadow said:


> ounds like a plan, or two! Even though I highlight the daily activities in the compasses, I tend to hit the pool deck on sea days and not move until breakfast, then lunch, then dinner . A slug on the ship during the day, hit the shows at night & active in the ports but I find it funny that I haven’t scheduled much in way of snorkeling on upcoming cruise. Too much to see on the islands and afraid we won’t ever make it back.



I like your schedule a lot! 



Sue M said:


> Pattyw hope you get off the ship to walk around. I really loved walking around Cozumel. Stopped at an outside cafe for lunch, walked around the stalls and shops.



Yes- even without an excursion, I think we'll get off the boat and walk around and shop a little.



schumigirl said:


> Well, going to put this on all the hotel threads later, but the ODC service that sit outside the hotels is changing.
> 
> It`s no longer going to be free as it always has been between the deluxe hotels and Sapphire Falls. There will be a $10 flat fee if for example you want to go from RPR to PBH or similar.
> 
> The dining shuttle will also be ending.
> 
> Such a shame as they were both a good service. It`s not the hotels who have ended this free service, it`s the ODC company themselves. They don't want to continue offering this free service.



Thanks for letting us know. That is sad! Very good service!



Lynne G said:


> Finally seeing mid 60's by Thursday.



Yes!! We're going to see 50s- there's even a hint at a 70 next week!! 

Happy Tuesday all!! Sunny and warming up here! 

Time for more coffee!!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ... It was a cold start here today, frost on the windshield. I had to take Liv to school because I have to pick her up early for an appointment. I pick the cold morning to do this.

Chiropractor went well .... Thanks for the well wishes, I feel a little sore today but not to bad. The rest of the day worked around here.

Today is multiple appointments with the teens then dinner at our buy one get one wing place. We try to do this a couple of times a month. Liv picked out her hairstyle for prom so today when we go for her haircut my hair dresser can try it if she has time. 

I am so not motivated to pack for this weekend but I have to.

I am not sure if I had mentioned but Liv and one of her only girl friends had a falling out a few months ago. It has been mixed feelings for Liv but I know she missed her. The  guidance counselors and teachers worry about Liv with social issues so the guidance counselor wanted to help. She spoke to both of them and they wanted to try and work it out. It went well, she gave her a ride home  yesterday and they stopped by here. The girls looked happy to be friends again so we will see. I hope for Liv it works out she needs a female friend. I will support her with what ever works for her. 

Tink Happy belated birthday  to Trey  , I hope you had a great night celebrating

Sue I hope the injection works. I have to change clothes by season here too. We just don't have enough closet space. You have given me an idea for my "to do "list. I am all caught up with TWD I like where they are going. I hope you enjoy Game of Thrones!

Patty your shows sound great! I hear you on not booking  too much and over doing it. I am glad that your  temps are warming up for you. Are you going to be doing your local six flags this year?

Schumi I hope your rain goes away soon! I still wax my lip and eye brows once a month. I stopped the other body waxing since my hair doesn't grow much anymore. It  feels good to get your errands done then  relax for the day. Your food choices sound great as ever, I hope you enjoy it! 

buckeev sounds like a nice trip. My friend saw Donny and Marie in our state and loved it. I have been a fan of  them since their variety show in the 70's. The little extras make it so worth while. 

Keishashadow nice pics of the ship. I haven't been on a cruise in awhile, I can't believe the size of these things. I did the Mayan ruins tour when I was in Cancun many years ago, loved it. Sounds like you enjoyed your cruise.

Charade I am glad that the prom dress is all set before you leave for the trip. Liv kept saying the other day she can't believe she is graduating. She mentioned she is starting to get anxious about everything. I told her she will be fine, will make sure she eases into adulthood.  How is B handling getting ready for the changes?

Mac Happy Taco Tuesday!! I hope they have what you want.


 to the rest of the SANS family

Lynne I hope those warm temps and dry weather come in up the coast for us! The cat memes are great as ever Thank you

I am off to get started with my day. I hope everyone has a great one


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Are you going to be doing your local six flags this year?



Yes- we bought season passes last year(with the dining plan!) which include all of the parks! We plan to do a few weekend getaways to try out some other Six Flags parks!



bobbie68 said:


> The cat memes are great as ever Thank you



Yes- Lynne you find great cat memes!!

Bobbie- hope everything works out for Liv and her friend!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, glad you are feeling better after getting your back worked on, and hope Liv enjoys these last months of high school.  My little one cannot wait to graduate, and yes, has gone through girl friends, some she is not friends with any more, some just friendly with, and a few, are her good friends.  Teen girls are so hard on each other.  What will be weird is both my kids are in college in the Fall.

Patty, we have a 6 Flags near us, but kids tend to only go there when school trip.  We have Dorney Park about the same distance, driving, but about 15 minutes away from Dorney is my Dsis's home.  So, more draw for us, where we can clean up before finally heading home.  We tend to get Sesame Place passes, the most expensive ones, only to use them in Florida, and once in California.  For us, amusement parks won't open until at least the end of this month.  While some do a Christmas drive through or walk through, all are open from about end of April to around end of October, as some also do the Halloween special ticket parties.  

Ah, the sun is still shining, so hope it stays for my lunch time walk.  Did bring sunglasses just in case.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Trey says thanks for all the birthday wishes.  Lasagna turned out great and there was enough leftovers for his lunch today.  

I have the house to myself this week since Danielle is house sitting for a friend who happens to be Trey's landlord...it's weird to be alone after all these years.  At least I have my fur babies to keep me company.

Sue ...the reason why I can fall asleep during TWD is that I wake up at 6 a.m. on Sundays and work from 8 to 5 plus it's usually the end of a 5 day work week.  I took this job as a way to ease into retirement...it's part time but I work 37 hours this week  more money for my vacation fund so I'm really not complaining 

Guess I'll go do some laundry....
Have a terrific Tuesday everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Stopped home for nice, hot cuppa tea break.  Spent a few hours at ATT store.  My phone lost it’s mind early this am.apparantly some sort of bug in system decided it would be a great idea to face time the majority of my contacts.    Even worse, it disconnected after just a ping.  Naturally, my spawn had a lot to say about their tech challenged mom.  A thousand apologies if i woke anyone here

Sue - hope the injection goes well for you.  Are they doing a series of three? 

Bobbie - here’s to snap, crackle, pop’ing everything back into place. That’s a no fly zone for me due to neck/back issues but intriguing as so many swear by their treatments.



Lynne G said:


> Well, that stinks, Schumi.  No more free service.  Was nice to visit Aventura for a drink and look around, via that dining shuttle, rather than go to City Walk and catch their bus.  Oh well, just will be an annoyance to some.
> 
> Keisha, not sure which hairstyle little one will have.  Her hair was just tied up in the picture, because she tends to keep her hair up, and it was warm in the house that day.  Enjoyed seeing those cruise pictures.
> 
> Well, a 32 degree start, a dark red horizon (red flags in the morning, a sailor's warning) and glorious sun to start a cloudy horizon.  Yep, Sue rain for us too, but with most of our rainy days, the rain comes with warmer temps.  Finally seeing mid 60's by Thursday.
> 
> Yay!  Buckeev never slept in that town that never sleeps,  glad to hear the about your fun there.
> 
> Okay, Schumi started it, and Mac needs to know it's Taco Tuesday today, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is.  Have a great one, homies.  And hope all homies, and their family and friends, are feeling well.
> 
> Oh, and talk of HHN, yep


Yet another great pic i’m Swiping 

As i waited for windshield to defrost, car told me two things:  it was 27 degrees and it the outside temperature was cold.  I swear, that is the most stupid feature on any car, anywhere.  What idiot can’t tell it’s cold outside?



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning ... It was a cold start here today, frost on the windshield. I had to take Liv to school because I have to pick her up early for an appointment. I pick the cold morning to do this.
> 
> Chiropractor went well .... Thanks for the well wishes, I feel a little sore today but not to bad. The rest of the day worked around here.
> 
> Today is multiple appointments with the teens then dinner at our buy one get one wing place. We try to do this a couple of times a month. Liv picked out her hairstyle for prom so today when we go for her haircut my hair dresser can try it if she has time.
> 
> I am so not motivated to pack for this weekend but I have to.
> 
> I am not sure if I had mentioned but Liv and one of her only girl friends had a falling out a few months ago. It has been mixed feelings for Liv but I know she missed her. The  guidance counselors and teachers worry about Liv with social issues so the guidance counselor wanted to help. She spoke to both of them and they wanted to try and work it out. It went well, she gave her a ride home  yesterday and they stopped by here. The girls looked happy to be friends again so we will see. I hope for Liv it works out she needs a female friend. I will support her with what ever works for her.
> 
> Tink Happy belated birthday  to Trey  , I hope you had a great night celebrating
> 
> Sue I hope the injection works. I have to change clothes by season here too. We just don't have enough closet space. You have given me an idea for my "to do "list. I am all caught up with TWD I like where they are going. I hope you enjoy Game of Thrones!
> 
> Patty your shows sound great! I hear you on not booking  too much and over doing it. I am glad that your  temps are warming up for you. Are you going to be doing your local six flags this year?
> 
> Schumi I hope your rain goes away soon! I still wax my lip and eye brows once a month. I stopped the other body waxing since my hair doesn't grow much anymore. It  feels good to get your errands done then  relax for the day. Your food choices sound great as ever, I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> buckeev sounds like a nice trip. My friend saw Donny and Marie in our state and loved it. I have been a fan of  them since their variety show in the 70's. The little extras make it so worth while.
> 
> Keishashadow nice pics of the ship. I haven't been on a cruise in awhile, I can't believe the size of these things. I did the Mayan ruins tour when I was in Cancun many years ago, loved it. Sounds like you enjoyed your cruise.
> 
> Charade I am glad that the prom dress is all set before you leave for the trip. Liv kept saying the other day she can't believe she is graduating. She mentioned she is starting to get anxious about everything. I told her she will be fine, will make sure she eases into adulthood.  How is B handling getting ready for the changes?
> 
> Mac Happy Taco Tuesday!! I hope they have what you want.
> 
> 
> to the rest of the SANS family
> 
> Lynne I hope those warm temps and dry weather come in up the coast for us! The cat memes are great as ever Thank you
> 
> I am off to get started with my day. I hope everyone has a great one



Wings sound very good.  That was the biggest ship we’ve sailed, loved it.  The NCL Pride of America is going to feel mighty small next month.  I look upon it as just a floating hotel.  Figure we’ll be lucky to stay awake long enough to grab dinner & maybe early show with the 6 hour time difference.  I’m pretty awful making that sort of adjustment, creature of habit.



pattyw said:


> Yes- we bought season passes last year(with the dining plan!) which include all of the parks! We plan to do a few weekend getaways to try out some other Six Flags parks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- Lynne you find great cat memes!!
> 
> Bobbie- hope everything works out for Liv and her friend!



It’s funny, every year I get a brochure in the mail for that six flaggs.  Looks very nice, but never stepped foot inside it.  Did like the old sea world/geauga lake/six flaggs outside of Cleveland until it went kaput.



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Trey says thanks for all the birthday wishes.  Lasagna turned out great and there was enough leftovers for his lunch today.
> 
> I have the house to myself this week since Danielle is house sitting for a friend who happens to be Trey's landlord...it's weird to be alone after all these years.  At least I have my fur babies to keep me company.
> 
> Sue ...the reason why I can fall asleep during TWD is that I wake up at 6 a.m. on Sundays and work from 8 to 5 plus it's usually the end of a 5 day work week.  I took this job as a way to ease into retirement...it's part time but I work 37 hours this week  more money for my vacation fund so I'm really not complaining
> 
> Guess I'll go do some laundry....
> Have a terrific Tuesday everyone



Lasagne one of those dishes that just seems to get better with age.  I usually wind up freezing individual portions for those frantic freezer treasure hunt days.


----------



## bobbie68

pattyw said:


> Yes- we bought season passes last year(with the dining plan!) which include all of the parks! We plan to do a few weekend getaways to try out some other Six Flags parks!
> Bobbie- hope everything works out for Liv and her friend!



Thanks Patty oh and if you decide to try Six Flags New England let me know. I would love  to meet up with you. It is very close to me Also Six Flags New Jersey is one of our favorites. It has bigger coasters and love the safari. 

Keishashadow Thanks I totally understand, it is not for everyone. That cruise next month sounds nice too though. 

Lynne Thanks and thanks for filling me on little one's friends. It is good to know that these things happen in life sometimes I forget.

Gotta run have a good one


----------



## pattyw

Hope Lynne is enjoying a lunch time walk in the sun!

Tink -Yay for more vacay $$!! Hope the laundry is done and you're relaxing!



keishashadow said:


> Did like the old sea world/geauga lake/six flaggs outside of Cleveland until it went kaput.



Yes!! I loved that Sea World location!! Took the kids every year before it closed. Cleveland was always a great long weekend trip with the kids!



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks Patty oh and if you decide to try Six Flags New England let me know. I would love to meet up with you. It is very close to me Also Six Flags New Jersey is one of our favorites. It has bigger coasters and love the safari.



That would be SOOOO fun!!  Yes- those two locations aren't too far from us- definitely drive-able for a long weekend!

Sunny here- had a sandwich for lunch- pretty boring! Taco Tuesday -hmmm sounds like a yummy dinner!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, Keisha.  Phone issues.  Yeah, I usually ask little one for help.  And yeah, and my car also tells me it may be icy out, from about 37 degrees and lower.  As in, did so this morning, even though thankfully,  no ice scraping windows, or wet roads.  Cold and breezy though.  Have fun on that cruise.  I'd like to sail on that boat one of these days.  Trying to convince my DH to join me on a reposition cruise, while the kids are both in school.  Little one is thinking of doing a semester abroad in Europe next year, so would not that be perfect to visit her, on a one way boat ride, then fly home? Plans........

Patty, sandwich for me too.  Turkey and cheese.  Boring yes, but hoping will hold me from snacking.  Bits of sun, but overcast, yet bright enough out, was glad to be wearing my sunglasses walk.  Winter jacket zipped up though, that wind, this is April?  

Tink, yay for more funds, even though tough work week for ya.  Yep, most stuff with red sauce is better the next day.  Hope your laundry  went quick, and enjoying a nice, quiet house.        

Oh, and phones -- just got a notice pop up on it,  the very unofficial sponsor of 45 degree weather is BK coffee.  Um, tea for me, and I don't like their coffee much.  So, that means, tea refill is needed.  Not exactly cold inside, but you can bet, when they turn the heater off this week-end, next week will be unseasonably cold.  Sweater still on my chair.  Not afraid to use it.  LOL







 Hey, and no cupcakes here, drat. 

And oops, this probably was Mac, Patty, or Bobbie's cup:


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I see Patty, Mac, and Bobbie did have tea:


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 















tink1957 said:


> Robo...thanks for the sunshine...we should have temps in the 70s by the end of the week but the heat is on today.



 Happy birthday to Trey






Monykalyn said:


> You wanted chick pics - prepare yourself. Now have Charlie (cuddles) asleep on me and other too dozing on leg. Typing one thumbed on phone as can’t disturb sleeping babies



Love the chick pics. They are growing fast.




Sue M said:


> Went to doctor today to get 2nd injection in hip. Hope second times the charm!



Hope this injection helps you Sue.




Sue M said:


> The ocean is fine as long as you know what you’re doing and pay attention. So sad, a kayaker just drown the other day here on the inlet. At a spot I have frequently paddled. No life jacket.
> Hope you’re doing well.



Doing good...thank you. 

There have been many injuries and drownings here, mostly vacationers.....very sad.




schumigirl said:


> It`s no longer going to be free as it always has been between the deluxe hotels and Sapphire Falls. There will be a $10 flat fee if for example you want to go from RPR to PBH or similar.



Wow.....traveling between Resorts was a nice perk of staying at the deluxe Resorts. 

Would be interesting to know how removing the dining shuttle between Resorts affects the bottom line for the Resort restaurants.


----------



## Lynne G

Great funnies Robo.  Hope you are doing well today, and enjoying some good coffee in your HHN mug.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Oh, I see Patty, Mac, and Bobbie did have tea:
> 
> View attachment 392243



 these!! Yes- definitely my cup of tea! kitea!

You know, I really wish there was a LOVE IT button here- not just a like!!

You too, Robo!! LOVE those cartoons!! I laughed out loud at my desk!! Co workers are now wondering how funny accounting can be!Hey- my eyes need a break from all those numbers every so often!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 392246
> 
> View attachment 392247
> 
> View attachment 392248
> 
> View attachment 392249
> 
> View attachment 392250
> 
> View attachment 392251
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Trey
> 
> View attachment 392252
> 
> 
> Wow.....traveling between Resorts was a nice perk of staying at the deluxe Resorts.
> 
> Would be interesting to know how removing the dining shuttle between Resorts affects the bottom line for the Resort restaurants.




Love your cartoons too Robo…...nice!!!!! 

Yes, it will be curious to find out. 

It`ll cost us now $30 with tip to go to and from The Palm for dinner.....instead of $10 tip.....but heyho….not much to do about it......don't fancy the boats while we`re all dressed up. 

I`m not sure how much business they earned from folks utilising the service. 

Certainly the Dining Shuttle always looked busier, but we preferred not to use that as it went round all the hotels and you had to wait on other people, so we always chose the cars.....I did hear some folks didn't tip either. I guess that didn't go down well with the drivers. 



Cold, wet and pitch black is our night tonight...…..although Kyle just called after he came in from the Steakhouse they were at and said they had snow today......not enough to lie, but said it was cold too. 

Won`t be in bed late tonight......we`re both quite tired......still watching The Following with Kevin Bacon.....it`s exhausting to watch!!!!! 

Time for cup of tea...…..


----------



## macraven

_Need to agree Robo had really great funnies!_


----------



## schumigirl

Time for bed here.....

Stayed up later than planned.......chatting to friend who is out living in Saudi.......she misses the cold!!! 

Can’t say the same.........

Night all.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Need to agree Robo had really great funnies!_



Tony the Tiger was..........grrrreati can’t help myself

Well, they announced a special Woody Roundup Dinner @ the Contemporary Resort with fireworks viewing.  It was announced it was sold out within an hour (6 pm or so). I kept trying to book online for over an hour.  would get the Kabosh with the dreaded ‘paws’ from Lady & the Tramp (those of you who book disney dining know the drill).  Finally, decided to call at 7:30 pm...had my choice of all 3 nights.  Works for me, dinner, bit of a show & seats


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today has been a very long day. You know it’s going to be a bad day when you get to work and before you even have time to put your stuff away and sit down the boss is giving you a stack of things to do. She asked me to call a former client who wants to come back. Before
 I even had a chance to finish office opening procedures she had called him herself, talked about scheduling and then says, “My secretary will take care of that.” And hands me the phone. The rest of the day was just one thing after another. I guess I shouldn’t complain since I am usually posting about having nothing to do.



buckeev said:


> BACK HOME FROM VEGAS!!!
> 
> HUGE SUCCESS with the *Donny & Marie* Concert and M & G!!! Better half pert-near died... They were both SOOO friendly and accessible. BEST $ I've ever spent on my Dear Bride! (Plus, I got a sweet hug and peck-on-the-cheek from Marie!)


 Welcome back.Glad you had a good time. DH leaves for Vegas on Friday.



bobbie68 said:


> I am not sure if I had mentioned but Liv and one of her only girl friends had a falling out a few months ago. It has been mixed feelings for Liv but I know she missed her. The guidance counselors and teachers worry about Liv with social issues so the guidance counselor wanted to help. She spoke to both of them and they wanted to try and work it out. It went well, she gave her a ride home yesterday and they stopped by here. The girls looked happy to be friends again so we will see. I hope for Liv it works out she needs a female friend. I will support her with what ever works for her.


 Glad to hear that. She and her friend are trying to work things out. 



bobbie68 said:


> How is B handling getting ready for the changes?


 I think she is excited to start college but still nervous about having to be an adult. 

Lynne - Adorable kitties.

Robo - Love the catooons. 

Hello to everyone else. 

I am sitting her trying no to fall asleep as I am typing. 
Waiting for B to get home. She and her friend Sarah decided to get mani pedis tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha your persistence paid off big......congratulations on scoring your Woody roundup dinner.



Lynne G said:


> Great funnies Robo. Hope you are doing well today, and enjoying some good coffee in your HHN mug.



I ‘am doing ok Lynne hope you and your family are all well. I need to buy another HHN mug to have here in Florida. Sounds like I will have to shop another one this year.




pattyw said:


> You too, Robo!! LOVE those cartoons!! I laughed out loud at my desk!! Co workers are now wondering how funny accounting can be!Hey- my eyes need a break from all those numbers every so often!



Always nice to break up the day with a good chuckle.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Schumi and Charade have a good night sleep.  That goes for all the other homies too.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Keisha excellent news.......sounds like a lot of fun......congrats on bagging it!!!!

Charade, yes, glad you had a busy day for a change......bet the day went in quickly....but last thing you want is to be handed work before your jacket is even put away!!!

Robo….yep, we buy the mugs every year and they last for ages.....no fading at all the way some mugs do...…

Lynne.....thanks yes, I had a wonderful sleep last night!!!! Hope you`re sleeping well too...….



So Wednesday again...…...middle of the week for those working...….hope the next two days fly past...…

Today is a day of not doing much at all...…..going to buy some shrimp and other seafood from the local fish guy....like to stock up from the same man if he`s got plenty of stock. 

Then not much else as the weather is still a little miserable.....it`s raining and quite cold outside...….not my favourite kind of day.....but will get more trip report done!!! Always a bonus to have the time as I do plan to finish this one before we go off again!!!! Challenge accepted...….

Have a great Wednesdays everyone...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Always enjoy reading hour Trip Reports, Schumi.  No rain for us yet, but those blustery winds today.  39 commute, but it still felt cold.  Yeah, almost 60 is the high today, but with winds of 35 mph, won't feel it.  Still have my winter jacket on.  Oooh, horizon is a dark, gray blue.  Lots of clouds, so a very dark early morning. 

Ack, Charade was busy, and Keisha was creatively persistent.  Hope your day goes much calmer, Charade, and Keisha continues to plot and scheme.

Ah yes, it is that wonderful day of the week, where Friday becomes closer and closer.  And hump day camel has to make his or her appearance.  Hence:






   Yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sing it,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     and hehe, the cats are happy it's Wednesday too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And tea is needed:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well, any way: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make it a great one homies!

Oh and Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

_Cute cats!_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Works for me, dinner, bit of a show & seats



Good news!! Sounds like a great event!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! 



Charade67 said:


> The rest of the day was just one thing after another.



Yep- hate those kind of days!! Hope today is an easy day for you!



Lynne G said:


> the cats are happy it's Wednesday too.



LOVE it!!

 everyone!! Have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning .... I decided to stay up today since I am feeling a little better. I am going to try and get some stuff done. I started drinking my water, coconut vinegar and lemon drink in the morning before coffee and breakfast. I supplement the coconut vinegar for apple cider vinegar due to the benefits of coconut products. It tastes pretty good. I am also trying to bring back more coconut oil in my cooking.

The weather is chilly here too. We are only in the mid 30's, I hope they are right about the temps climbing.

Yesterday was a busy day doctors, hair cuts and then our wing dinner. Everything was good as usual, got to take some left overs home.

I got an email from the adviser for the trip and she said that the other boy isn't going. Now it is just Liv and us, which means we can drive all together. I feel better not having the responsibility of someone else. I am hoping for a little more freedom. With just having Liv we can move around more and do something when there are no activities. I am hoping she can take something away from it. 

Lynne lol I have a few cats that look like that and I picture them doing that  Thanks for the visions I hope your day gets warmer and enjoy your tea.

Robo thank you for those funny ones today. I have one cat that would act exactly like that to the other with TP. It was a good way to start my morning. Glad you are enjoying your HHN mug with coffee. I am a creature of habit and I have been using this one mug I got back in the 80's that has my name on it and the meaning.. I do enjoy collecting mugs. 

Keishashdow  you took the words right out of my mouth when I saw Tony the Tiger. Great score on the ressies. A lot of  times I just go right to the phone and talk with someone, it can be quicker and you get what you want.

Schumigirl It sounds like you get great fresh fish from your local person. I wish we had more of that. I love fish but it is just not the same getting it at the store. I hope you enjoy that shrimp. I am thinking of shrimp scampi right now. I hope your weather clears up and you get some sunshine. I love that feeling when  the sun is shining.

Charade I am sorry your boss hit that with you as soon as you get in, I use to hate that. I hope it gets better and she stops dropping things on you. Liv just said yesterday she is excited but nervous to become an adult and start down that road. Thanks I think it will take time with her friend to get back the comfort level. The other wrench in this is the girl's mother is jealous of Liv and doesn't want he to hang with her. Not sure how much this has and will influence her. Liv is taking it in strides and not going to have any expectations. 

Mac glad to see you post and those kitties can make you smile.

 to anyone that I missed or hasn't posted. I hope everyone has a great day and I am going to try and pop on later.


----------



## keishashadow

today we sat at DMV for 2nd day in a row. Gave up
Yesterday after 45 min. We are officially ‘real’ now after firing over $200 and piles of identity docs. Was easier to get a passport lol

Not interested in lugging those along to FL if not needed in my park day bag the first & last day

iPad keyboard folio not holding a charge argh hate that slow poking without it 



Robo56 said:


> Keisha your persistence paid off big......congratulations on scoring your Woody roundup dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I ‘am doing ok Lynne hope you and your family are all well. I need to buy another HHN mug to have here in Florida. Sounds like I will have to shop another one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to break up the day with a good chuckle.



That’s a nice way to put it, thank you



schumigirl said:


>



Lol crowns all around



Lynne G said:


> Always enjoy reading hour Trip Reports, Schumi.  No rain for us yet, but those blustery winds today.  39 commute, but it still felt cold.  Yeah, almost 60 is the high today, but with winds of 35 mph, won't feel it.  Still have my winter jacket on.  Oooh, horizon is a dark, gray blue.  Lots of clouds, so a very dark early morning.
> 
> Ack, Charade was busy, and Keisha was creatively persistent.  Hope your day goes much calmer, Charade, and Keisha continues to plot and scheme.
> 
> Ah yes, it is that wonderful day of the week, where Friday becomes closer and closer.  And hump day camel has to make his or her appearance.  Hence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sing it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hehe, the cats are happy it's Wednesday too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And tea is needed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , well, any way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a great one homies!
> 
> Oh and Good Morning!



Plot & scheme eh? That rings of a rather negative connotation  I’ll term it being a meticulous trip planner if you please 

While I’m on the planning subject the mnsshp dessert parties are now bookable. I needed the opportunity to rest my foot for a bit last year on that long night. Two different ones available but waiting to hear if either has parade viewing this year


----------



## Lynne G

plotting and scheming?  did not mean it to sound bad to ya Keisha. Actually, you are an awesome trip planner, exceptional one.  Great score on that meal ressie, and ooh, party tickets out already.  Maybe next year.  Decided to give the Mouse a pass this year, and try out SF instead, with more time at the Dark Side.  Next year, probably a split like I started to do.  At least 4 or so nights, before enjoying Potter and HHN again.  I'm plotting and scheming.  Kids want to go away for the Holidays this year.  Have yet to get an agreement that it be before or after.  I have to double check the back to school in January dates, and make an executive decision.   On a good front, while the rental car prices are just plain way, way too high (and why is a pick up truck the cheapest?  - I just can't, even though we own one), my return flight has dropped 10 dollars and one cent.  So, hey every penny counts.  Just means another flight to use that credit up.  I hope both prices fall, particularly the rental has to go down half as much.  See, plotting and scheming. 

Bobbie, glad to read the update on the weekend trip.  Hope Liv still does enjoy it.  I hear ya on jealous moms.  I've known a few that definitely were jealous of little one.  Good thing, little one is just friendly with some of their kids, most she doesn't even see anymore.  I am sure, new friends will replace some old HS friends as college life ensues, particularly since all are not even going to stay local, let alone different local universities.  Hope you are feeling better.  

Robo, always nice to pick up another mug to remember good times.  My kids enjoy me buying HHN shirts.  And little one took my HHN lanyard, so this year, may find another one.  I always like seeing the new HHN items every year.  

With that, bad hair day alert!  That wind.  Almost seems warm out, then bam, either you feel like you're in a wind tunnel or be pushed by the wind., and you're cold.  Beautiful blue sky, Sue.  Makes it so bright out.  I am ready for warm Spring temps.

Lunch time walk done, and back to routine.  

This Program Over.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_I always found Keisha to be a fabulous trip planner

I keep waiting for her to hang out a shingle and give me the homie discount 

Tried the rattlesnake fries last night at Taco Bell 
It’s a one and done for me
Ended up going back to the counter for a chalupa _


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _I always found Keisha to be a fabulous trip planner
> 
> I keep waiting for her to hang out a shingle and give me the homie discount
> 
> Tried the rattlesnake fries last night at Taco Bell
> It’s a one and done for me
> Ended up going back to the counter for a chalupa _



Gladly


----------



## pattyw

Hi Bobbie, Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, Mac & everyone else!! Happy Wednesday afternoon!! 

Keisha- have fun with the trip planning!! My most favorite pasttime!!

Leaving work soon to take Mom on some errands! Early dinner with her and our last night of cat sitting!  Between her group and my group of cats, we have scooped so many litter boxes in the last 11 days!! My sister and BIL return this evening! At least the snow has melted and I think it's mild- 40s! But after spending 11 days in St. Lucia & then Orlando they will be freezing!!

We had pasta yesterday- I'm thinking a trip to Ted's- a local restaurant that has the BEST charcoal broiled hot dogs! 

See you later!


----------



## macraven

_It’s in the 70’s here today
Prediction of 80 for Sunday


_


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie, coconut oil is fabulous!!! So many benefits to it from cooking to using on your hair.....I occasionally put it on the ends of my hair when I`ve just had it coloured….saves it getting dry.....and use it a fair bit for cooking....

mac...rattlesnake fries....the name puts me off!!! I love jalapenos, but no.....doesn't sound appealing.....and good news on your lovely weather....can you send some over here please.....it is 4c (38f) I need some heat....


Kyle is coming home tomorrow night now.....yay!! They got the business done faster than expected....so, train home early tomorrow evening and should be home late. 

Grocery shop tomorrow for us and found out BiL gets home tomorrow too......I`m so happy about that! Well, we all are.....

Rain here all evening......glad I didn't have to go anywhere tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Mac just passed your exit. Traffic on 75 N has been ridiculous today.

Thought traveling mid week would be better 

 
I have never gotten hung up in traffic like this before going North on 75.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo, always nice to pick up another mug to remember good times. My kids enjoy me buying HHN shirts. And little one took my HHN lanyard, so this year, may find another one. I always like seeing the new HHN items every year.



My kiddos all liked their HHN goodies from last year too. I’am looking forward to seeing what goodies they have this year. 



pattyw said:


> Leaving work soon to take Mom on some errands! Early dinner with her



Enjoy your dinner with your mom. 




schumigirl said:


> Kyle is coming home tomorrow night now.....yay!! They got the business done faster than expected....so, train home early tomorrow evening and should be home late.



Schumi great news your boy is coming home and your brother in law is doing well enough to go home. 

Hello  to all the Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Robo.  That traffic looks awful.  At least it is clear out.  

Patty, enjoy your dinner with mom.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I think it airs on 14th here. I watch, and both my daughters too. But not Mr!  He says the other day- I don’t get all the hype. Sheesh. 
I get the feeling I’m hosting GOT season opener!  My daughter, BF, her bestie and fiancé will be descending on me!  Oldest dd will be around too. Husband will probably be watching tv in another room wondering what all the shrieking is about!  Lol!

Noooo!  Just before our visit they’re charging for Dining shuttle and ODC. Unfair!  I never even knew about them before. I wasn’t told about them at Portofino or HRH!  I was planing on using it for HRH (The Kitchen) and Portofino!  

Keishashadow sounds like my sea days on cruise!  A lizard on the pool deck lol. 
I didn’t know hip injection is series of 3. My doctor recommended 2. 
Hope phone issues resolved. 

Robo cute cartoons. Won’t know how much 2nd injection worked for another day or so. 1st one helped at least walking on the flats. I noticed an improvement. So hopefully 2nd one helps going uphill.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac just passed your exit. Traffic on 75 N has been ridiculous today.
> 
> Thought traveling mid week would be better
> 
> View attachment 392530
> I have never gotten hung up in traffic like this before going North on 75.
> 
> 
> View attachment 392529



_This afternoon it was a multiple vehicle accident

before 5 it was announced on tv traffic backed up from gunbarral exit in Chattanooga and don’t exit onto Brainerd road off of I 75

I watched the long traffic lines on tv

Yesterday it took me forever to get home from Chattanooga 
A truck took out concrete side barriers on the I 75 / I 24 split and closed that section of 75 down
I got stuck on the back road trying to get home

January, the construction will begin to change this highway split
Accidents happen frequently as it is now but what will be set up will make no more of these traffic tie ups 


Hope you had a better drive once you got thru that traffic mess

_


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I think it airs on 14th here. I watch, and both my daughters too. But not Mr!  He says the other day- I don’t get all the hype. Sheesh.
I get the feeling I’m hosting GOT season opener!  My daughter, BF, her bestie and fiancé will be descending on me!  Oldest dd will be around too. Husband will probably be watching tv in another room wondering what all the shrieking is about!  Lol!

Noooo!  Just before our visit they’re charging for Dining shuttle and ODC. Unfair!  I never even knew about them before. I wasn’t told about them at Portofino or HRH!  I was planing on using it for HRH (The Kitchen) and Portofino! 

Keishashadow sounds like my sea days on cruise!  A lizard on the pool deck lol.
I didn’t know hip injection is series of 3. My doctor recommended 2.
Hope phone issues resolved. 
Wow!  Woody Roundup dinner sounds fun!  Are they running it more or a one and done?  I lament that I never did a MK dessert party when the price was reasonable!  We did do The World of Colour dessert party at DCA and it was really fun. But a splurge. 

Bobbie hope things continue to go well for her friendship. My youngest had a friend since gr 3 and all thru school and high school they were on and off depending on what way the wind blew.  But now they’re still friends, and without all the hormonal drama!  
Clothes will have to wait till Friday now!  A friend needed me yesterday so Friday it is. 
Sounds like a much more relaxing trip for you now! Yay. 

Lynne, I’m taking a WDW Break too. Our last stay was last Aug. for the first time in forever I don’t have a WDW trip booked. The prices have gotten crazy. But to get our Disney fix (oldest dd & me) going to DL in  early Aug. way cheaper for us being on the west coast. 2.50 hr flight vs 6 hrs to Florida. 
Those car rental companies are enough to drive you crazy. Once a minivan was the cheapest. This trip the prices really dropped one day, and the suv was the cheapest at $176/6 days. Picking up at FLL and dropping off near Universal. Glad I snagged it. Prices are up again. I book thru Costco. Best deal and extra driver free. After we check into RPH dropping off car. 

Schumi yay for Kyle getting home. And bil doing well. 
I once got coconut oil but made the mistake of buying the huge tub from Costco, too big. 

Robo, lol, love the comic. So true on Florida roads!  I’m the one in the right lane on i95. Too afraid to go left where the crazy people are!  May get brave and move to next lane but that’s it!  We’ve just recently widened our freeways to 4 lanes in each direction, and some parts only 3 lanes. So looking at 6 lanes in each directing is a bit daunting.  Why I prefer the Turnpike. Less cra cra. 

Ugh.  I think part of this may have posted already   IDK what happens. May have something to do with 2 dogs on my lap!  So I apologize again for messing up. Sorry!  

Lazy day today. Not much going on. I need to bake some cookies to bring over to friend down the lane. She got home today from knee replacement surg. Poor thing. I had left knee done and it’s the worst surgery ever with pain. And a lot of rehab. 

Weather as predicted has turned to grey skies and rain. There’s a break right now. Has been high 50s. But dropping to 40s at night. 

Husband making potato soup for dinner. It’s a soup kinda day.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a much better day. It was busy, but not too bad. Then I made the mistake of coming home and taking a nap. Guess I’ll be up for awhile.
 Tonight after supper we decided to go get ice cream . The place is an outdoor, food truck type environment. It was packed. We had to park at the shop across the street. We placed our order and dh gave them his name. A few minutes later they started calling a name that started and ended with the same sounds as his name, but was not his name. After they called it 4 or 5 times dh went to see if maybe they actually meant to be calling him. They were. The obnoxious customer at the next window said, “They’ve been calling your name for 5 minutes.” I just glared at him and said, “No. They’ve been calling the wrong name.” DH said that the next time he would give a different name that they can’t mess up. I suggested Nebuchadnezzar.



bobbie68 said:


> I got an email from the adviser for the trip and she said that the other boy isn't going. Now it is just Liv and us, which means we can drive all together. I feel better not having the responsibility of someone else. I am hoping for a little more freedom. With just having Liv we can move around more and do something when there are no activities. I am hoping she can take something away from it.


 I’m sure that was a relief. Now maybe you can have a little family vacation.



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks I think it will take time with her friend to get back the comfort level. The other wrench in this is the girl's mother is jealous of Liv and doesn't want he to hang with her. Not sure how much this has and will influence her. Liv is taking it in strides and not going to have any expectations.


 I don’t get that at all. Be an adult. I will admit that I am a little jealous of B’s friend Sarah. She is smart, talented, athletic, pretty, and popular. She is also  the kindest and most humble kid I know. I can’t imagine discouraging B from being friends with her.



keishashadow said:


> iPad keyboard folio not holding a charge argh hate that slow poking without it


Ugh, I hate that. Mine randomly decides if it will stay connected or not.



macraven said:


> Tried the rattlesnake fries last night at Taco Bell


 I keep seeing those advertised. Nope, not for me.



pattyw said:


> we have scooped so many litter boxes in the last 11 days!!


 I’ve recently tried something that I saw on Facebook. It’s a disposable litter box sent monthly. It’s only slightly more than what I spend on litter each month.



schumigirl said:


> coconut oil is fabulous!!! So many benefits to it from cooking to using on your hair.....I occasionally put it on the ends of my hair when I`ve just had it coloured….saves it getting dry.....and use it a fair bit for cooking....


I never thought about using it on my hair. I wonder if it will help tame frizzies.



Robo56 said:


> I have never gotten hung up in traffic like this before going North on 75.


That brings back so many memories. I used to live in Marietta, GA and my dad lived north of me. I think I’ve been stuck in that traffic on all the major interstates in the Atlanta area.

I think we are almost ready for prom on Saturday. The last thing we need to do is pick up the boutonniere. I found out yesterday that B and Sarah will be going to the after prom without their dates.  B’s date has to work the following morning, so he can’t stay out too late. Sarah’s date is one of the special needs students, and I guess his mom doesn’t want him staying out that late. I think they will still have a lot of fun together though.

Almost forgot, we also got our tickets for Averners Endgame yesterday.  We were going to go the the special fan event on opening day, but then I remembered that B had dance class that night.DH couldn’t understand why I wouldn’t let her skip dance for the movie.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I had left knee done and it’s the worst surgery ever with pain. And a lot of rehab.
> 
> .



_I had the right knee done almost two years ago
I’ve had numerous surgeries in my life and the tkr was in the top 5 for me for pain and recovery 

I can imagine the pain and misery you went through!
I had the second pt session and gal called my doctor as I screamed when they moved my knee/leg
Was sent to Er and they found two blood clots
Also my thigh bone shattered when they put the metal plate in 
Had one delay after the other
So took me 18 months to get back to normal

I use that word normal, loosely 
lol
I’m holding off for the left knee replacement for as long as I can

I met a nice lady that told me she had one knee done and maybe it was 6 weeks later she had the second knee done 
I can imagine the pain she went through!
She was brave and I am not

Sue, do you ever have issues or pain still at times with your knee?

You are now eligible for The kneester club membership....._


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - I’d have been tempted to turn around seeing that mess! 



macraven said:


> _This afternoon it was a multiple vehicle accident
> 
> before 5 it was announced on tv traffic backed up from gunbarral exit in Chattanooga and don’t exit onto Brainerd road off of I 75
> 
> I watched the long traffic lines on tv
> 
> Yesterday it took me forever to get home from Chattanooga
> A truck took out concrete side barriers on the I 75 / I 24 split and closed that section of 75 down
> I got stuck on the back road trying to get home
> 
> January, the construction will begin to change this highway split
> Accidents happen frequently as it is now but what will be set up will make no more of these traffic tie ups
> 
> 
> Hope you had a better drive once you got thru that traffic mess
> _



Even back roads clogged, you know it’s a bad one. 



Sue M said:


> Schumi I think it airs on 14th here. I watch, and both my daughters too. But not Mr!  He says the other day- I don’t get all the hype. Sheesh.
> I get the feeling I’m hosting GOT season opener!  My daughter, BF, her bestie and fiancé will be descending on me!  Oldest dd will be around too. Husband will probably be watching tv in another room wondering what all the shrieking is about!  Lol!
> 
> Noooo!  Just before our visit they’re charging for Dining shuttle and ODC. Unfair!  I never even knew about them before. I wasn’t told about them at Portofino or HRH!  I was planing on using it for HRH (The Kitchen) and Portofino!
> 
> Keishashadow sounds like my sea days on cruise!  A lizard on the pool deck lol.
> I didn’t know hip injection is series of 3. My doctor recommended 2.
> Hope phone issues resolved.
> Wow!  Woody Roundup dinner sounds fun!  Are they running it more or a one and done?  I lament that I never did a MK dessert party when the price was reasonable!  We did do The World of Colour dessert party at DCA and it was really fun. But a splurge.
> 
> Bobbie hope things continue to go well for her friendship. My youngest had a friend since gr 3 and all thru school and high school they were on and off depending on what way the wind blew.  But now they’re still friends, and without all the hormonal drama!
> Clothes will have to wait till Friday now!  A friend needed me yesterday so Friday it is.
> Sounds like a much more relaxing trip for you now! Yay.
> 
> Lynne, I’m taking a WDW Break too. Our last stay was last Aug. for the first time in forever I don’t have a WDW trip booked. The prices have gotten crazy. But to get our Disney fix (oldest dd & me) going to DL in  early Aug. way cheaper for us being on the west coast. 2.50 hr flight vs 6 hrs to Florida.
> Those car rental companies are enough to drive you crazy. Once a minivan was the cheapest. This trip the prices really dropped one day, and the suv was the cheapest at $176/6 days. Picking up at FLL and dropping off near Universal. Glad I snagged it. Prices are up again. I book thru Costco. Best deal and extra driver free. After we check into RPH dropping off car.
> 
> Schumi yay for Kyle getting home. And bil doing well.
> I once got coconut oil but made the mistake of buying the huge tub from Costco, too big.
> 
> Robo, lol, love the comic. So true on Florida roads!  I’m the one in the right lane on i95. Too afraid to go left where the crazy people are!  May get brave and move to next lane but that’s it!  We’ve just recently widened our freeways to 4 lanes in each direction, and some parts only 3 lanes. So looking at 6 lanes in each directing is a bit daunting.  Why I prefer the Turnpike. Less cra cra.
> 
> Ugh.  I think part of this may have posted already   IDK what happens. May have something to do with 2 dogs on my lap!  So I apologize again for messing up. Sorry!
> 
> Lazy day today. Not much going on. I need to bake some cookies to bring over to friend down the lane. She got home today from knee replacement surg. Poor thing. I had left knee done and it’s the worst surgery ever with pain. And a lot of rehab.
> 
> Weather as predicted has turned to grey skies and rain. There’s a break right now. Has been high 50s. But dropping to 40s at night.
> 
> Husband making potato soup for dinner. It’s a soup kinda day.



Pool lizard, has a certain ring to it lol

I go miles and a solid half hour out of way to avoid I-95/Washington beltway. Have never seen anything like it, especially the poorly marked/designed exit system  

Need to remember to call DTV and add HBO  going to be hard to live up to the all the hype   Hope the wrap up all the loose ends & no heart tugging Hodar moments!

Took mom for 3 hip injections, last probably 5 years ago. may have changed protocol 

Great rate on rental, have none booked yet as the first number is still  a 3   Pretty sure Uber would win out if that doesn’t change 



macraven said:


> _I had the right knee done almost two years ago
> I’ve had numerous surgeries in my life and the tkr was in the top 5 for me for pain and recovery
> 
> I can imagine the pain and misery you went through!
> I had the second pt session and gal called my doctor as I screamed when they moved my knee/leg
> Was sent to Er and they found two blood clots
> Also my thigh bone shattered when they put the metal plate in
> Had one delay after the other
> So took me 18 months to get back to normal
> 
> I use that word normal, loosely
> lol
> I’m holding off for the left knee replacement for as long as I can
> 
> I met a nice lady that told me she had one knee done and maybe it was 6 weeks later she had the second knee done
> I can imagine the pain she went through!
> She was brave and I am not
> 
> Sue, do you ever have issues or pain still at times with your knee?
> 
> You are now eligible for The kneester club membership....._



One club I hope to avoid.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Thursday again...…..

Yes coconut oil is lovely on hair to avoid it getting dry, not sure about frizz.....we don't use much of it, but always have a jar in the house for cooking and a little pot for my hair. 

Grocery shopping is out of the way for a few days......load in the machine and should get it hung out I think as it`s quite breezy...…but sun is shining. Cool though. 

Making chicken curry for Tom and I tonight, Kyle will be in late so he just wants a snack...…

So, another lazy day ahead of not doing much...….although I am helping a friend organise her trip to Orlando in August....yes, August....first three weeks.....yikes!!! I`ve booked her a few things already and now she has changed her mind on some things.....I`m still smiling though......for now.....she does know she`s being a little difficult, but hey...she`s a good friend...…

Have a great Thursday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Schumi must be cooking up bacon and enjoying having DS home earlier than planned.  Ooops, see you snuck in here.  Hope you had a lovely morning so far.  Enjoy the cartoons.  

Good Morning homies!  The warmer air is coming, and you know what that means?  Yep, rain.  Showers later today, and a rainy Friday is in store.  But hey, 72 with that rain.  

Little one was so annoyed that the weather is not warmer.  She was in shorts and a t shirt last night, and could not understand why no one else was.  Yeah, not many teens out where we were.  Just sayin[ .  To be young.  

With that tea is ready, and time to throw back at least two or three more cups before water takes the place of tea.  It's a Thursday.

Drink up, and have a great Thursday, all. 



and of course, a hehe,  





   Thank goodness. 







 Ah yes, and hope this finds all the homies well.  

Mac, I hope your foot is getting better fast.  

Robo, hope you safely got home quicker, after all that nasty looking traffic.  

Charade, I hate when conflicts with dates.  We decided not to go on opening night, so have tickets to see the movie on Saturday morning.  Little one remarked there is less than 50 days of school left.  Big smile with that remark.   I think the kids all go out after prom, but little one is usually home around 11 or so.  At least they do not have to go to school the next day.  Most seniors have their community service points done, so if so, no need to go to the school's community service day that is the day after prom.  Little one has had her points done for some time.  Sleeping in late will be her day after prom plan.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hate when conflicts with dates. We decided not to go on opening night, so have tickets to see the movie on Saturday morning. Little one remarked there is less than 50 days of school left. Big smile with that remark. I think the kids all go out after prom, but little one is usually home around 11 or so. At least they do not have to go to school the next day. Most seniors have their community service points done, so if so, no need to go to the school's community service day that is the day after prom. Little one has had her points done for some time. Sleeping in late will be her day after prom plan.



We decided to see Endgame Friday night instead since no one has any conflicts and we don’t have to get up early the next day.
I just counted and B has 31 days of school left. Wow!
Do all seniors have to have community service? At B’s school it is only required for certain organizations such as Key Club or National Honor Society.
Our prom lasts until 12:00 and then the school has an optional (Though I understand most kids attend) after prom until 4:00. The after prom is held at the school. Several rooms are decorated and they have food, games, and I think more dancing. It’s a great way to keep the kids safe and out of trouble. 

Gotta get to work. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’ve recently tried something that I saw on Facebook. It’s a disposable litter box sent monthly. It’s only slightly more than what I spend on litter each month.



I've always wanted to try one of those self-scooping boxes.  Very $$$ though. I've heard mixed reviews, but I think it's time to try at least one! We have MANY litter boxes for our gang!

Good Thursday morning all!!

Sunny and crisp this morning! I know spring is almost here- I see bugs outside! I'm always so happy to see my first fly of the year! 

Another busy busy day! Off tomorrow - yay for 3 day weekends!

 to Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Charade, and all others just getting started today!!

Have a great one!!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, Junior Prom is at the school, but the Senior Prom is at a Ballroom place, that serves for weddings, and big parties like the prom.  It's in the City, so most of the kids are thinking of pooling together, and using a limo.  I think that is a great idea.  It's not in the best area, but safe enough.  There is no sponsored after prom, but many either drive down the shore, to stay for the week-end., and many just go to Chili's or other, and share food, then all go their separate ways.  Since ours ls not until the end of May, most of prom stuff is still not solid.  Dress, shoes, hair and nails are though.  Glad you could get tickets for the other day, so B's commitment would not have to be an issue.

Full sun to start, but cloudy out now.  Rain chance later today, snow showers in the wee hours of tomorrow, then rain.  But so far, not much.  Saying even though throughout the day and into the evening showers, by Saturday, there should be less than an inch of rain total.  Just enough to be annoying.  But hey, close to 70.  I'll take it.  Week-end to be rain free.  That's what is the good thing.  And warmer.  Woot!  Maybe some Zoo time.  We'll see.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I had the right knee done almost two years ago
> I’ve had numerous surgeries in my life and the tkr was in the top 5 for me for pain and recovery
> 
> I can imagine the pain and misery you went through!
> I had the second pt session and gal called my doctor as I screamed when they moved my knee/leg
> Was sent to Er and they found two blood clots
> Also my thigh bone shattered when they put the metal plate in
> Had one delay after the other
> So took me 18 months to get back to normal
> 
> I use that word normal, loosely
> lol
> I’m holding off for the left knee replacement for as long as I can
> 
> I met a nice lady that told me she had one knee done and maybe it was 6 weeks later she had the second knee done
> I can imagine the pain she went through!
> She was brave and I am not
> 
> Sue, do you ever have issues or pain still at times with your knee?
> 
> You are now eligible for The kneester club membership....._


I’ve had several surgeries too and for pain the knee ranks #1. And mine went well. I can’t imagine what you went thru. Our medical systems are different. Here I believe you have to wait 6mos before doing other knee. I was horrified my friend in NY had both done at same time. She asked me and I told her not to. But she decided to listen to her doctor and did it. But afterwards wished she listened to me.

No I don’t have pain in knee. But I can’t kneel on it.  That is quite uncomfortable. Surgeon did tell me about that in advance.  He was an excellent surgeon.  Every time I went in for a test, X-ray, blood, the technician would see what surgeon I have and always comment on how good he is.
I did the Disneyland canoes, last year lol, and had a difficult time getting out of canoe on to dock. But I’m not sure if that was the knee or my hip problem.

Are you still getting knee pain?  I’m not brave either and so glad my other knee is good!  Were you given  the blood thinners to prevent clots?  I had to inject myself for a month. Nurse had to talk me off the edge while she was teaching me how to do it!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Pool lizard, has a certain ring to it lol
> 
> I go miles and a solid half hour out of way to avoid I-95/Washington beltway. Have never seen anything like it, especially the poorly marked/designed exit system
> 
> Need to remember to call DTV and add HBO  going to be hard to live up to the all the hype   Hope the wrap up all the loose ends & no heart tugging Hodar moments!
> 
> Took mom for 3 hip injections, last probably 5 years ago. may have changed protocol
> 
> Great rate on rental, have none booked yet as the first number is still  a 3   Pretty sure Uber would win out if that doesn’t change
> 
> 
> 
> One club I hope to avoid.


Yes it does have a certain ring to it, lol. And in a few weeks will be adding beach lizard to it!  
So sad GOT is ending. And hope it’s better than last season, which I thought felt too rushed. 
Glad your moms injections worked. And lasted so long!  My fingers are crossed. 
Yes, happy with rental price but keep checking. Sometimes I’ve seen a further price drop a week before. I only need it for Ft. Lauderdale portion of trip, and to get up to Orlando. Once there I’ll return rental after check in. With a stop at Publix of course!  I don’t want to pay rental price plus daily resort parking fees for just a couple of off site things. Uber for those will be cheaper than keeping the car for 10 days on site. 



Charade67 said:


> We decided to see Endgame Friday night instead since no one has any conflicts and we don’t have to get up early the next day.
> I just counted and B has 31 days of school left. Wow!
> Do all seniors have to have community service? At B’s school it is only required for certain organizations such as Key Club or National Honor Society.
> Our prom lasts until 12:00 and then the school has an optional (Though I understand most kids attend) after prom until 4:00. The after prom is held at the school. Several rooms are decorated and they have food, games, and I think more dancing. It’s a great way to keep the kids safe and out of trouble.
> 
> Gotta get to work. Have a great Thursday everyone.


Our high school had a certain # of volunteer hours required for grad.


----------



## macraven

_I’m lucky and don’t have knee pain at this point 
The knee will always be a bit swollen I was told and I can live with that

If I kneel on that knee, I feel nothing
It’s just numb so guess I’m lucky 

Yes was on Coumadin daily and checks twice a week for 4 months

The best part of that I had some restrictions on my diet and lost weight
Lol

I was told the hip pain I was having would leave once my knee was healed up
And it did
I got lucky with that

Is it your hip on the leg where you had the knee replacement?
Hope your injections give you relief!_


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, yes, all our seniors had to have a community project that they presented on.  Little one coached a pre-school soccer team in the Fall.   They were such cute kids.  That were her project.  She also volunteered a hospital.  Since grade 9, kids are required to have so many hours (points) of community service. 

Sue, glad to hear your almost ready for your trip.  I hear ya with rental car.  So far, for my Fall trip, crazy prices.  I keep checking though.  And agree, 10 days parking daily cost does add up.  

Mac, glad to hear the knee is not giving you any more pain, and hope your foot is also not giving you pain.  Hope all is well, and the cats too.  

Just finished my lunchtime walk, and it was lovely.  Sun out and almost don't need a jacket.  Not that blue bird sky, but blue enough.  

Tea needed, here comes the afternoon.  Later homies.





 ha ha.  And I only had a candle ad one.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family




macraven said:


> Yesterday it took me forever to get home from Chattanooga
> A truck took out concrete side barriers on the I 75 / I 24 split and closed that section of 75 down
> I got stuck on the back road trying to get home



We were stopped in traffic on the turnpike before Orlando as they were doing construction on the pike. Then we were in traffic after Orlando, south of Atlanta and north of Atlanta and again before Chattanooga. We saw television news crews and cranes by a overpass that transitions I 75 to I 24.

Sister called and a portion the above overpass fell on Monday and a car hit. Have heard on news that person is going to be ok. Thank goodness it did not fall on the car.

They had I 24 shut down Monday and Tuesday then down to one lane is why all traffic backed up yesterday.







Sue M said:


> Robo, lol, love the comic. So true on Florida roads! I’m the one in the right lane on i95. Too afraid to go left where the crazy people are! May get brave and move to next lane but that’s it! We’ve just recently widened our freeways to 4 lanes in each direction, and some parts only 3 lanes. So looking at 6 lanes in each directing is a bit daunting. Why I prefer the Turnpike. Less cra cra.



The turnpike is usually not to bad, but construction made it pretty bad yesterday....it is shocking the terrible things people do when they are driving. Not only are they making poor decisions that can affect their own safety, but their poor decisions can have a massive tragic reaction to all who are around them.




Sue M said:


> Lazy day today. Not much going on. I need to bake some cookies to bring over to friend down the lane. She got home today from knee replacement surg. Poor thing. I had left knee done and it’s the worst surgery ever with pain. And a lot of rehab.



I had both knees done 6 weeks apart. 5 months of rehab....can’t kneel on them, no squating, stairs are an issue. If I’am up to long on legs swelling from knees down and painful. Had complications on right knee after surgery. Thankful I can do what I want within reason. Glad I had the surgeries as I was in pain 24/7 before it.



Sue M said:


> Were you given the blood thinners to prevent clots? I had to inject myself for a month. Nurse had to talk me off the edge while she was teaching me how to do it!



I had to do lovenox injections for 2 weeks after each knee. I’am a Nurse so giving myself injections didn’t bother me, but I had pretty badly bruised tummy from all the injections.

Sending prayers for your friend for a full recovery and good pain control. Hope you are doing ok after your knee surgery.


Mac hope your knee is doing ok......you were a real trooper after all you went through after your knee replacement.




keishashadow said:


> Robo - I’d have been tempted to turn around seeing that mess!



I was tempted.




schumigirl said:


> So, another lazy day ahead of not doing much...….although I am helping a friend organise her trip to Orlando in August....yes, August....first three weeks.....yikes!!! I`ve booked her a few things already and now she has changed her mind on some things.....I`m still smiling though......for now.....she does know she`s being a little difficult, but hey...she`s a good friend..




You are a nice friend Schumi to help your fiend with travel plans.




Lynne G said:


> Good Morning homies! The warmer air is coming, and you know what that means? Yep, rain. Showers later today, and a rainy Friday is in store. But hey, 72 with that rain.



Afternoon Lynne 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you safely got home quicker, after all that nasty looking traffic.



We got home late, but very thankful for safe passage. Thank you for asking. Hope you are all well.


Howdy to all the Sans family 

















Laughter is good medicine.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Always appreciate funnies!  Thanks for them Robo!  Glad you got through that mess safely.  Yep, I have seen so many that darn I am so glad I am still here, and car not hit.  Some have been so close.....  Oh, and one of our very main highways is going to be worked on for the next 2 years.  Cattle shoots as news calls them.  In other words, I am going to avoid, though means longer trip, as much as I can.  I cannot stand driving in those lanes that has barriers on both sides.  Cattle, why yes we are.  LOL


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I’m lucky and don’t have knee pain at this point
> The knee will always be a bit swollen I was told and I can live with that
> 
> If I kneel on that knee, I feel nothing
> It’s just numb so guess I’m lucky
> 
> Yes was on Coumadin daily and checks twice a week for 4 months
> 
> The best part of that I had some restrictions on my diet and lost weight
> Lol
> 
> I was told the hip pain I was having would leave once my knee was healed up
> And it did
> I got lucky with that
> 
> Is it your hip on the leg where you had the knee replacement?
> Hope your injections give you relief!_


Wow, I only had a month of injections. I can feel when I kneel on it, very uncomfortable. I do have some small numb spots.  Hip is on other side. I had X-rays. It’s Bursitis/Arthritis.  The injections are giving some relief, but it isn’t 100%. Stairs still difficult. I’ll try a couple of slides at Volcano Bay but think most of my time will be in wave pool and lazy rivers, lol!  The new family raft ride at Typhoon Lagoon is great!  You get on at ground level and go up the conveyor belt while in the raft, brilliant! 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, yes, all our seniors had to have a community project that they presented on.  Little one coached a pre-school soccer team in the Fall.   They were such cute kids.  That were her project.  She also volunteered a hospital.  Since grade 9, kids are required to have so many hours (points) of community service.
> 
> Sue, glad to hear your almost ready for your trip.  I hear ya with rental car.  So far, for my Fall trip, crazy prices.  I keep checking though.  And agree, 10 days parking daily cost does add up.
> 
> Mac, glad to hear the knee is not giving you any more pain, and hope your foot is also not giving you pain.  Hope all is well, and the cats too.
> 
> Just finished my lunchtime walk, and it was lovely.  Sun out and almost don't need a jacket.  Not that blue bird sky, but blue enough.
> 
> Tea needed, here comes the afternoon.  Later homies.


My daughters both volunteered at a Day camp to get their hours in!  Yup trying to get ready for trip but life keeps getting in the way!  
Glad you’re finally enjoying semi blue skies. It was a nice day here, bonus. Was supposed to rain. But I didn’t get out much. Had podiatrist appt in morning, then had to make a few stops for groceries, drug store, WCB to drop off a claim then come home and bake some cookies to bring over to my friend today that got home from hospital for knee replacement.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were stopped in traffic on the turnpike before Orlando as they were doing construction on the pike. Then we were in traffic after Orlando, south of Atlanta and north of Atlanta and again before Chattanooga. We saw television news crews and cranes by a overpass that transitions I 75 to I 24.
> 
> Sister called and a portion the above overpass fell on Monday and a car hit. Have heard on news that person is going to be ok. Thank goodness it did not fall on the car.
> 
> They had I 24 shut down Monday and Tuesday then down to one lane is why all traffic backed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> The turnpike is usually not to bad, but construction made it pretty bad yesterday....it is shocking the terrible things people do when they are driving. Not only are they making poor decisions that can affect their own safety, but their poor decisions can have a massive tragic reaction to all who are around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had both knees done 6 weeks apart. 5 months of rehab....can’t kneel on them, no squating, stairs are an issue. If I’am up to long on legs swelling from knees down and painful. Had complications on right knee after surgery. Thankful I can do what I want within reason. Glad I had the surgeries as I was in pain 24/7 before it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do lovenox injections for 2 weeks after each knee. I’am a Nurse so giving myself injections didn’t bother me, but I had pretty badly bruised tummy from all the injections.
> 
> Sending prayers for your friend for a full recovery and good pain control. Hope you are doing ok after your knee surgery.
> 
> 
> Mac hope your knee is doing ok......you were a real trooper after all you went through after your knee replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got home late, but very thankful for safe passage. Thank you for asking. Hope you are all well.
> 
> 
> Laughter is good medicine.


I’ve never seen more horrific accidents than I have in Florida. Really dangerous drivers there. Too much brawn and not enough brain!  Once going in the early morning to Alligator Alley, we were heading to St. Pete Beach before WDW the 95 was down to one lane. Horrible accident. Just car pieces across the road. Most of the accidents I hear of when we’re down are on 95. 
I plan on hitting Turnpike entrance closest to Deerfield to Orlando. Is there any construction on my route?  Didn’t they just finish major Turnpike construction?  

Wow after hearing about you and Mac, I think mine went really well. No complications, I can squat, no swelling.  Stairs are difficult but think it’s more hip issue than knee. I just go up one at a time. 
I’m glad I did the surg too. My last trip before surgery was Universal. I actually postponed surgery so I could go in trip, lol. I was in so much pain by day 3 my daughter was pushing me around in a wheelchair. But we got to ride Gringotts twice in a row (before it was incl in EP) because our vehicle came out the wrong area, not where wheelchair was!  Bonus!  
I was glad our room at Portofino was close to boat.


----------



## Charade67

Just popping in for a quick hello before going to bed. DH leaves for Vegas tomorrow. I will probably spend most of the day cleaning, so I don’t have to worry about it for the rest of the week. 
B and I leave for Orlando a week from tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello before going to bed. DH leaves for Vegas tomorrow. I will probably spend most of the day cleaning, so I don’t have to worry about it for the rest of the week.
> B and I leave for Orlando a week from tomorrow.


Always easier to clean when everyone’s out of the house!  Yay for 1 week countdown.  I can’t wait to say that!  And can’t wait to get away, been a stressful few days. 
Countdown 18 days!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Happy Friday all...…..

Another beautiful sunny day here....cool when not in the sun though. 

Our boy made it home safely last night, got all his laundry done this morning and out on the line.....shirts, shirts and more shirts......but, he had a good two weeks.....

Not much going on......still trying to get a new driveway sorted....got another guy coming out this morning for a price.....let`s see if this quote isn't the cost of a house!!!! We know it`s a large job, but even so.....they seem to think of an already huge number and triple it!!!

Kyle asked for my home made chicken mac n cheese tonight.....so have chicken thighs cooking in the oven to use in it later....looking forward to that tonight. 

Have a great day......


----------



## macraven

_I was expecting to come here early and see Schumi write ..... the bacon is done 
(And come on over)_


----------



## Lynne G

'  Hello Homies.  Hope you are all going to enjoy today, and relax with your cup of choice, tea for me.  

Yeah, no bacon for me this morning either, Mac.  Guess the cats got you up?  Hope you have a longer, good night sleep tonight. 

Woot to Charade's countdown.  Yep, making the house livable before leaving for vacation. I think that's a box checking thing must do before leaving.    

Schumi, nice to have DS home, and such nice weather.  Me, on the other hand.  Thanks for the fun minions for Friday.

Ping, ping, ping.  It's raining.  Noisy, and just enough to make a wet sounding road, use of windshield wipers, and dark, dark, dark.  45 too.  Yep, poor winter coat, still needed.  But, it's a Friday.  





 oh yes, I am very glad it's Friday.        yep, it deserves a smile, and






  oh yes, and flirting with almost 70 both days.  (yeah, I know, rain showers chances both days.)  Any one want to bet?  LOL


and a he he, Easter's coming:


----------



## Charade67

Cold, gray, rainy day today. I guess it’s a good day to stay inside and get some cleaning done. Had to run by Walmart this morning. I picked up some snacks and drinks for the after prom. I als got a few things I will need for the Orlando trip.

I would love to go back to sleep. But I guess I will start cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi dinner sounds good, comfort food.  My daughter loves Mac & cheese. I keep thinking I should make it, but husband hates pasta.  Both daughter and I love it!  I should make a dinner with lots of leftovers for Mr then the next night make Mac & Cheese for dd and me!  
Kyle is lucky to have you to do his laundry, lol. Since my daughters were 16 they started doing their own!  But then I was working too. 

Bacon?  Did someone mention bacon?  I’ll be right over Mac!

Lynne and Charade, joining you in grey rainy day. Have to go into town for an appt. Mr coming with me since I’m pathetic finding my way around the downtown core!


----------



## schumigirl

No bacon this morning mac.......dull old toast and marmalade.......marmalade was home made though (not by me) and it was lovely........but prefer bacon....... That’s tomorrow........

Thanks Lynne...........

Oh mac n cheese is always a popular dish in our home......we all love it.....and add chicken and few red peppers and it’s a real treat.......5 cheeses and then more on top.......lush!!! 




Sun is still shining and although it’s quite cold, it’s pleasant sitting in the garden room enjoying the sun beating in.....

Just finished ironing as all the laundry I did this morning was all dried nicely with sun and the breeze.......and all put away now too.........

And finally........got our long awaited driveway replacement sorted out!!! Company who came this morning had a reasonable price for the job, still more than we’d like to pay, but it is such a large area.....so suck it up Nancy is our motto......he’s coming back Monday to have us choose the look and design and sort out dates. That’s a lot of upheaval with this being done!!! Doubt it’ll be done before we get the new car May 1st! But, at least we have someone organised now. 

Looking forward to dinner tonight.........


----------



## Charade67

DH had been dropped off at the airport. I am currently multi tasking. I am doing laundry, paying bills, and texting with B's friends mother about plans for tomorrow night. 

Schumi, I am a bit envious of your new driveway, I would love to have ours repaved and widened just a bit. We will probably get around to it eventually.


----------



## Monykalyn

Ms Charlotte says  “hi”


----------



## macraven

_Charlotte is a cutie!
She fits right in your hand_


----------



## Lynne G

Very cute MonyK.  Thanks for sharing them.  Love the handful.  

Lots of rain, did some grocery shopping.  Made coffee, as just feels cold.

But happy, rain to leave in the wee hours, and rocking the 60’s tomorrow.

Have a good night, all.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn lol!  What great pics!  Thanks for posting. They sure grow fast!  

Schumi congrats getting driveway sorted. We had ours repaved a few years ago. 

Morning at tax accountant, came home to a few necessary errands then renewed both daughters travel insurances. We get annual policies aside from more than one trip a year, we are so close to the U.S. border, it’s good to have for day trips.  There was a news story a few years ago that a woman just nipped across the border to do a quick Costco shop and got hit by another car, bad accident and was hospitalized for a month, she had no travel insurance.  Brutal.  

Rain off and on all day. Seems to be clearing up a bit now.


----------



## Charade67

Dh landed in Vegas about 20 minutes ago. No one has been allowed off the plane because either the president or VP also just arrived.  Hope they don’t keep them on board too long.


----------



## macraven

_I’m sleeping just fine to about 2:30 this morning and the bedroom sounds like a train is rolling through it

It wasn’t the cats but Mr Mac

Came to the recliner in the living room

Now the cats are sharing the lazy boy with me

I’ll sleep after Mr Mac gets up in the morning 

I dread nights like this 

The pillow trick did come my my mind briefly...._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Schumi, I am a bit envious of your new driveway, I would love to have ours repaved and widened just a bit. We will probably get around to it eventually.



I`m dreading it to be honest. It`s a massive area and long too......and it`s going to take 3 weeks....

Hope your DH has a good Vegas trip. 



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 392888 View attachment 392890 Ms Charlotte says  “hi”



I think I`m the only one quite scared MonyK…….lol...….cute size though...….



Sue M said:


> Schumi congrats getting driveway sorted. We had ours repaved a few years ago.
> 
> Morning at tax accountant, came home to a few necessary errands then renewed both daughters travel insurances. We get annual policies aside from more than one trip a year, we are so close to the U.S. border, it’s good to have for day trips.  There was a news story a few years ago that a woman just nipped across the border to do a quick Costco shop and got hit by another car, bad accident and was hospitalized for a month, she had no travel insurance.  Brutal.
> 
> Rain off and on all day. Seems to be clearing up a bit now.



It`s been a long time coming......but it`s such a massive job, we have postponed it till as far away as possible...….now, it`s time. 

We pay a fortune for travel insurance for medical cover to the States. It`s just not worth not having it.....I can`t imagine why folks don't get it.....peace of mind is worth every penny. 



macraven said:


> _I’m sleeping just fine to about 2:30 this morning and the bedroom sounds like a train is rolling through it
> 
> It wasn’t the cats but Mr Mac
> 
> Came to the recliner in the living room
> 
> Now the cats are sharing the lazy boy with me
> 
> I’ll sleep after Mr Mac gets up in the morning
> 
> I dread nights like this
> 
> The pillow trick did come my my mind briefly...._



Oh late night post from mac.....or early hours visit...….hope you got back to sleep quickly.....


Bacon was delicious...….where was everyone!!!

Our friends guilted us into going out last night (wasn't too hard).....said we had been antisocial for too long!!! We`ve been away!!!! 

Glad we went out though, had a lovely evening with good chat and nice company in local pub......and had a few lovely glasses of wine.....

Today is kind of grey and miserable outside.....looks like rain won`t be far away...…

Hope your weather is nicer wherever you are...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, mostly cloudy, but dry and bit of sun maybe to be seen today.  39 out now, but 60’s in the afternoon.  Yay!  Jacket will stay at home. 

Errands to do, gas for car, taxes to be picked up, and return a shirt and skirt the kids don’t want.  Yep, typical Saturday.  While a more cloudy day, thinking Zoo on Sunday.  Hoping to go early before the crowds come.  They just recently opened generally stationary food trucks in the beer garden area.  I am curious about the menus, so will be nice to have them opened this weekend. 

With that, sorry to miss the bacon Schumi.  I am sure it was lush.  Glad you decided which driveway company, and will have it done soon. 

Mac, oh no.  Hope you get some sleep now.  I have a noisy DH, lucky most of the time, I go right back to sleep. 

Wash has started, as kids are still sleeping, and DH is ready to go out for his errands.  Like Charade, my DH will be out of town too, on Monday.  He is like me, he will be packing Sunday night.  At least I will have the rest of the family wash done today, as I know he will do some tomorrow, so washer and dryer will be open for him.  He does not mind doing a load. 

With that, a lovely cup of tea.  And the remote.  It is a good start to the morning.  



Yep, and that goes to all the homies.  Well, have to see what DH is doing in the kitchen.  Eggs to be cooked, later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> B and I leave for Orlando a week from tomorrow.


 How exciting!




Monykalyn said:


> Ms Charlotte says “hi”



So adorable!!



macraven said:


> I’m sleeping just fine to about 2:30 this morning and the bedroom sounds like a train is rolling through it
> 
> It wasn’t the cats but Mr Mac
> 
> Came to the recliner in the living room
> 
> Now the cats are sharing the lazy boy with me
> 
> I’ll sleep after Mr Mac gets up in the morning
> 
> I dread nights like this
> 
> The pillow trick did come my my mind briefly....



Funny- that train made it all the way up north!! Have the same problem here! Hmmm pillow trick



schumigirl said:


> Hope your weather is nicer wherever you are...…..



Yes- will be sunny and near 60 today for us!! Nice weather gives me more energy!



Lynne G said:


> I have a noisy DH, lucky most of the time, I go right back to sleep.



You're lucky- I'm a light sleeper and it's hard for me to get back to sleep when I wake up!


Happy Saturday all!! Yesterday was a nice day! Joe and I took the day off and "unplugged" We did very little on the computer and just put our phones away most of the day! It was very nice! Something we should do more often!

We're officially in pre-vacation mode! Cleaning, wash, and some packing this weekend!! 6 days until Ft. Lauderdale! We board the cruise ship next Sunday!!

 to Sue, Robo, and all others just getting started today!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today is prom day. I’m going to start working on B’s hair once she gets out of the shower and dries her hair. So far the plan is hair, go get the boutonnière, drop B off at Sarah’s to finish getting ready. Then the girls will go pick up Sarah’s date. He is a special needs student and does not drive. He also apparently lives about as far away from the school as possible and still be in the district.  (I think Sarah’s mom might be doing the driving for that because Sarah’s car is in the shop.) I’m then meeting the group at the location they’ve chosen for pictures. B’s date is meeting them there too. After pictures us parents will go home and the kids will go to dinner and then the prom. I think B’s date will be the driver for that. I’m not exactly sure how B is getting home. Neither B’s date nor Sarah’s date will be going to after prom. I think B’s date is dropping the girls off at the after prom and then going home. (He has to work tomorrow morning.) Sarah’s parents will take her date home. Sarah's parents will come back to after prom because they are volunteering to chaperone and work some of the events.  I’m assuming that Sarah’s parents will bring B home when after prom is over, but told B to call me if she needs me to come get her. I don’t know what I’m going to do with all my free time tonight. 



macraven said:


> I’m sleeping just fine to about 2:30 this morning and the bedroom sounds like a train is rolling through it


I woke up shortly after you did. I think I see a nap in my immediate future.



schumigirl said:


> I`m dreading it to be honest. It`s a massive area and long too......and it`s going to take 3 weeks....


 # weeks? Wow. Thankfully our driveway isn’t very long. 



Lynne G said:


> I have a noisy DH, lucky most of the time, I go right back to sleep.


 I’m jealous. It usually takes me 1-2 hours to get back to sleep.



Lynne G said:


> Wash has started, as kids are still sleeping, and DH is ready to go out for his errands. Like Charade, my DH will be out of town too, on Monday. He is like me, he will be packing Sunday night. At least I will have the rest of the family wash done today, as I know he will do some tomorrow, so washer and dryer will be open for him. He does not mind doing a load.


 I finished all of my laundry yesterday, but will probably do one last load before we leave on Friday. Dh and B usually do their own laundry.



pattyw said:


> We're officially in pre-vacation mode! Cleaning, wash, and some packing this weekend!


 Same here, except for the packing part. I did get out some shorts to wear though.

Almost time for me to play hair stylist.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Almost time for me to play hair stylist.



Sounds like an exciting day!! Can't wait to hear all of the details!! Let us know how the hair style goes!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Hope B has a lot of fun at prom today.  I am not a good hair stylist, so happy to have a stylist in the parlor that I go to, that is great with the teens hairdo choices.  Little one is still not sure up, or down, wavy, curly or what.


----------



## macraven

_Yes pattyw, I’ve used the pillow trick a few times 

Charade you have an exciting day planned
B will have an awesome time!

Too late to get to a Schumi’s for bacon
Dang...

Big hug to all the homies here_


----------



## schumigirl

I agree Patty...time without gadgets and communication is much needed. We never bring our UK phones on our trip with us, no need really….and on nights out, no one brings their phone out when we get together.....it`s quite rude to have folks sit and stare a their phones all night.....

Charade hope your daughter has a lovely evening. 

mac.....yep, bacon was good!!! And filling...….

laundry...… have none to do all weekend!!!! 



Take out pizza tonight.......can`t be bothered cooking.....and got a seal of approval from my two!! 

Quiet Saturday night after that...….


----------



## Charade67

And so it begins...


----------



## macraven

_Red rose is the best!_


----------



## Charade67

I called the florist that B’s date is using and just asked them to give me something that matched what he ordered.


----------



## Sue M

Charade hope DH didn’t have to spend long on the plane. Once in Seattle Obama was speaking across the street from our hotel. We had no advance warning, after returning from afternoon activities the street to our hotel was blocked off, lots of police and who knows what. We had to take a long way around to get back in our hotel. Oh yeah, we were on foot. So many hills in Seattle. And our hotel was on one. Ugh. 

Mac, pillow trick sounds interesting lol, I use the elbow trick!  And usually end up in the living room cause I can’t go back to sleep. 

Schumi I see you have a cartoon just for me lol!  My cousin was the only one who called me Susie.  He’s the only one I let get away with it!  
We postponed our driveway too. But finally bit the bullet. 
Yes, I don’t understand why anyone would risk not having travel insurance. Even though expensive, if something major happens while away, it’s going to me more than just a bit expensive.  Mine doesn’t expire till July so I’m good for this next trip. 
Grey and rainy here too. Went for a walk with a neighbour and got caught with a block away from home. Should have packed the umbrella. 

Lynne love the doggie pics!  My little yorkiepoo smiles at me!  Glad to hear you’re finally getting some nice weather. I have a load in the dryer. No hanging clothes out today here. 

Pattyw great countdown!  So sorry we’ll miss you in Ft Lauderdale. So close yet so far!  That train seems to be making the rounds, it made it to the west coast too lol!

Charade, brings back memories of both my girls proms!  So much fun. We also do an aftergrad back in the school gym. 
Friday was youngest dds last day of classes, graduating with a Bachelors of Social Work. All done. I think the grad is sometime in a June. They walk across the stage, then the college puts on a nice afternoon reception in the courtyard afterwards. 
So anticlimactic after all the fuss of a high school grad lol. Looking forward to hearing about Bs evening, and maybe a photo or 2!  

Have a good night everyone.  Brother-in-law should be along soon. Feta burgers, kale salad, potatoes for dinner. Mr picked up a cake from Costco for dessert. I think there’s even a break in the rain at the moment.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade hope DH didn’t have to spend long on the plane. Once in Seattle Obama was speaking across the street from our hotel. We had no advance warning, after returning from afternoon activities the street to our hotel was blocked off, lots of police and who knows what. We had to take a long way around to get back in our hotel. Oh yeah, we were on foot. So many hills in Seattle. And our hotel was on one. Ugh.


 He was only on the plane for about an hour, so not too bad. Years ago when we lived in Miami we decided to go to a dinner show at one of the downtown hotels. We had called ahead and our tickets were bering held at will call. When we got to the hotel the valets wouldn't let us park unless we showed our tickets. We tried to explain that they were being held inside, but  the the guys wouldn't listen. They insisted we couldn't be there without a ticket. Finally someone called out the hotel or show manager and she explained that our tickets were inside at the will call window. They finally let us park and go in. The manager was very apologetic and explained that those weren't the regular valet parking attendants. The men we encountered were actually members of the secret service. Al Gore had just left the hotel after a speaking engagement. 



Sue M said:


> Friday was youngest dds last day of classes, graduating with a Bachelors of Social Work.


Congratulations to her!

I don't have permission from anyone to post pictures, but I think I am safe with these 2.  B is the shorter of the 2 girls. Her friend Sarah is 6'1" and is wearing high heels. I think Sarah's date is my height. (5'2")


----------



## macraven

Gorgeous! Wristlet!

Hope she will have an evening of fun


----------



## Sue M

Hair looks great!  Lol. And the flowers are beautiful. Must be around 11:30 your time now!  Hope they’re having a fun time.

Thank you. We’re all pretty happy. But she has decided to take 3 classes for summer semester because she found out that if she took these courses in addition to the bachelors she can also get a diploma in Criminology. So she’s going for it.


----------



## Charade67

I woke up at 4:15 just minutes before B got home. I’m really glad that I did. 





Not the best picture, but hey, it’s 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures Charade......hope she had a good time.....

Sue, one of my best friends is called Sue,......and I thought for many years it was short for Suzanne, not sure why I thought that....but it`s Susan......just  a weird thought that went through my mind when I read your post. Never call her Susie....congrats for DD and good to luck to her with the extra classes...…I loved Kyle`s Graduation at the University.....although as expected, they kept the Masters Degree Graduates till the end....so we had to wait what seemed like forever, till everyone else was done before he even remotely reached the stage to collect his degree from the Dean….worth it though....very proud moment!! 



We have slight fog this morning......although more like sea fret as we call it here.....very grey today and rained most of the night.....

Did some grocery shopping and now in for the rest of the day...…..

Woke up very early this morning and went downstairs to back sitting room, put tv on and found Pretty In Pink on.....haven't watched that for years!!! Oh my goodness it took me right back to the wonderfully fabulous 1980`s!!!! And it wasn't even a favourite movie of mine back then.....but now......loved it!!!! Made me go look out an OMD cd as I enjoyed that song they sing in it...….now I have 80`s music on and I`ve been sent to the sitting room at the back of the house again as no one else wants to listen to it.....lol....

Rib of beef in oven cooking very slowly in the Aga for dinner later.....lunch is very dull grilled sandwich.....

Have a great Sunday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Great prom pictures Charade. 

Congratulations to Sue’s DD.  That is an awesome accomplishment, and good for her to also pick up Criminology with summer classes.

Hah, love the sayings Schumi.  I did try to get back to sleep, but 5:30 was a fine time to get up.  Long shower, and quiet house, with the sound of a mourning dove cooing now.

Yesterday, the temps were close to 70, and what a gorgeous, sunny afternoon it was.  Another warmer day on tap, and little one said Zoo today, and she is okay with getting up earlier than 10 this morning.  

Hope your afternoon is lovely, resting Schumi, and always fun to see an old movie that sparks good memories.  Hope your grey and wet from rain day becomes a sunny warmer afternoon.  

Well, time for tea, a check of the weather and news, then, since I have control of the remote, cooking channel, or sports, home shows, movie, eh later homies.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family .

Hope everyone is doing well 

Been busy couple of days. Trying to get things settled here at home in Indiana. Looking forward to having lunch today with son, daughter in law and grandchildren this afternoon. 

We will see our grandchildren in Kentucky next Saturday. I have missed our kiddos and grandchildren.


Charade what a lovely surprise you found this morning your little girl was Prom Queen. Congratulations to B. Her hair turned out great. Thanks for sharing the pics.




pattyw said:


> to Sue, Robo, and all others just getting started today!!



Hey, Patty  your trip is coming up soon. I know you are looking forward to your first cruise. Being in official pre-vacation mode is a good thing.




macraven said:


> Yes pattyw, I’ve used the pillow trick a few times



Would that be called pillow therapy 




Sue M said:


> We postponed our driveway too. But finally bit the bullet.



We are in the same boat. We are in serious need of replacing our driveway here in Indiana. We spoke to a contractor last fall and did not settle anything as he was to iffy with prices. Will have to delve into the situation again soon.

Schumi glad to hear you were able to get someone to do your driveway.

It’s going to be a big mess having the driveway dug out and new one poured and I’am not looking forward to it.

Schumi sounds like you are going to have a big project as you said your driveway is huge.




Sue M said:


> Friday was youngest dds last day of classes, graduating with a Bachelors of Social Work.



Congratulations to your daughter Sue

 


Cute picture of Charlotte Monykalyn. Thank you for sharing it.




 

 


 


Morning  Mac, Keisha, Lynne, ckmiles, agavegirl1 and all our Sans family. 


Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Gorgeous! Wristlet!
> 
> Hope she will have an evening of fun





Sue M said:


> Hair looks great! Lol. And the flowers are beautiful. Must be around 11:30 your time now! Hope they’re having a fun time.





schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures Charade......hope she had a good time...





Lynne G said:


> Great prom pictures Charade.





Robo56 said:


> Charade what a lovely surprise you found this morning your little girl was Prom Queen. Congratulations to B. Her hair turned out great. Thanks for sharing the pics.



Thanks y’all. B was very tired when she got home, so we didn’t talk much. She was quite surprised at getting elected prom queen. I need to find a vase for those roses. 

I woke up again at 9:30, so I decided to go ahead and get ready for church. I’m letting B sleep for as long as she wants today. I told her that if she was up and ready by 12:30 to text me and I would come get her for lunch. (A group of us usually goes out somewhere after church.) Otherwise, I will get her something after she gets up.


----------



## Monykalyn

Bacon this am here! Althoughnlate start as I must have been exhausted and slept til after 9. Pancakes too, steaks thawing for grill later.  Have had nice weather past couple days and storm is skirting us again today- so will be grilling weather. Son had friend over last night and took them to see Shazam after soccer yesterday.  Cute movie.

Oop- one of the older hens singing an egg song- they’ve started laying again after a nice long winter break.

Congrats to B! Hair and dress very pretty. Hope she had a great time!

And congrats to Sue’s daughter! 

Happy Sunday to all! Laundry to finish today, and I think my vacuum cleaner is a bust. Just quit yesterday. I’ll be glad to get a new one up ugh, hate deciding on which one to get.


----------



## Lynne G

Just some zoo pictures, was a glorious day, and as the crowds came, we left.  

Will see if little one has a shot or two to share.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sitting on deck, new canopy on, deck furniture cleaned and (sad old) cushions put out. Alas hubs fixed the vaccuum!! I never get new stuff now LOL. Ah well, can use on new cushions, and guts for the grill. Insides rusted out (and I've had cover on it all winter). 

Nice pics Lynne!

Home opener for a double A cardinal affiliate on Thursday-supposed to be a bit cooler that day. Got DH a season ticket package this year-it's a club membership where he gets to choose so a couple games a month in same seats, and unlimited lawn seating. He's already got his games picked out. TV back on deck and watching the big bird Cardinals play.

Rigged up a corner of chickens yard for the babies-extra fencing from the side yard for the big girls, leftover old canopy piece, zip ties and the babies can be outside and safe from the big girls and hawks who'd like a nice snack.

All Sundays should be like this and I hope everyone else's is!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you`re having a nice Sunday MonyK……..sounds as if you are...…



Lazy day here too...….watched some tv and not much else......enjoyed the rib roast, cooked beautifully and I was rather pleased with it...…

Had a friend drop round as her husband was away.....she always appears in time for dinner when he`s away lol......and she loves rib roast!!! 

Then a quietish night made a few phone calls and now almost bedtime...…

Got the company who are doing the drive and an area of the garden too now, coming tomorrow to finalise choice of material and a confirmed start date...….I am really dreading this job being done!!! Will be happy when it`s over with...….

Hope everyone`s having a great Sunday...…..


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I woke up at 4:15 just minutes before B got home. I’m really glad that I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but hey, it’s 4:30 in the morning.


Oh wow!  How exciting for B!  Every girls dream!



schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures Charade......hope she had a good time.....
> 
> Sue, one of my best friends is called Sue,......and I thought for many years it was short for Suzanne, not sure why I thought that....but it`s Susan......just  a weird thought that went through my mind when I read your post. Never call her Susie....congrats for DD and good to luck to her with the extra classes...…I loved Kyle`s Graduation at the University.....although as expected, they kept the Masters Degree Graduates till the end....so we had to wait what seemed like forever, till everyone else was done before he even remotely reached the stage to collect his degree from the Dean….worth it though....very proud moment!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have slight fog this morning......although more like sea fret as we call it here.....very grey today and rained most of the night.....
> 
> Did some grocery shopping and now in for the rest of the day...…..
> 
> Woke up very early this morning and went downstairs to back sitting room, put tv on and found Pretty In Pink on.....haven't watched that for years!!! Oh my goodness it took me right back to the wonderfully fabulous 1980`s!!!! And it wasn't even a favourite movie of mine back then.....but now......loved it!!!! Made me go look out an OMD cd as I enjoyed that song they sing in it...….now I have 80`s music on and I`ve been sent to the sitting room at the back of the house again as no one else wants to listen to it.....lol....
> 
> Rib of beef in oven cooking very slowly in the Aga for dinner later.....lunch is very dull grilled sandwich.....
> 
> Have a great Sunday...…..


Funny, Susan isn’t a very common name. But early on in my work life there were 2 Susan’s in the office!  But I know very few.
Masters is next for dd, but she wants to work a couple of years first to see which direction she wants to go. She picked up a job part time at school as a research assistant and found she really likes it. Who knew!
I took a page outta your book tonight, and made the Mac & Cheese. With penne instead of macaroni. Even Mr loved it. I was surprised since he isn’t overly fond of pasta. I’d say it was a hit!  5 cheese, ham, and sautéed sweet onions. I was going to get red peppers but over $5/lb yikes. 



Lynne G said:


> Great prom pictures Charade.
> 
> Congratulations to Sue’s DD.  That is an awesome accomplishment, and good for her to also pick up Criminology with summer classes.
> 
> Hah, love the sayings Schumi.  I did try to get back to sleep, but 5:30 was a fine time to get up.  Long shower, and quiet house, with the sound of a mourning dove cooing now.
> 
> Yesterday, the temps were close to 70, and what a gorgeous, sunny afternoon it was.  Another warmer day on tap, and little one said Zoo today, and she is okay with getting up earlier than 10 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 393185 View attachment 393186


Thank you!  So many grads happening now. Tis the season.  



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family .
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well
> 
> Been busy couple of days. Trying to get things settled here at home in Indiana. Looking forward to having lunch today with son, daughter in law and grandchildren this afternoon.
> 
> We will see our grandchildren in Kentucky next Saturday. I have missed our kiddos and grandchildren.
> 
> Would that be called pillow therapy
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter Sue
> 
> View attachment 393196
> 
> 
> Cute picture of Charlotte Monykalyn. Thank you for sharing it.
> 
> 
> Morning  Mac, Keisha, Lynne, ckmiles, agavegirl1 and all our Sans family.
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.


Thank you!  Can’t wait to celebrate with her at Universal!  Enjoy your time with the kids and grand babies!



Monykalyn said:


> Bacon this am here!
> 
> Oop- one of the older hens singing an egg song- they’ve started laying again after a nice long winter break.
> 
> Congrats to B! Hair and dress very pretty. Hope she had a great time!
> 
> And congrats to Sue’s daughter!
> 
> Happy Sunday to all! Laundry to finish today, and I think my vacuum cleaner is a bust. Just quit yesterday. I’ll be glad to get a new one up ugh, hate deciding on which one to get.


Thank you!
No bacon here today, so sad!  Yay for hens laying!  We were out Friday and when we got home there was 2 doz eggs on our doorstep left by our friend who has chickens!  Nice surprise to come home to!
I got disgusted with my Dyson, gave it to my daughter and bought a Miele!  Like it so much better. 


Monykalyn said:


> Sitting on deck, new canopy on, deck furniture cleaned and (sad old) cushions put out. Alas hubs fixed the vaccuum!! I never get new stuff now LOL. Ah well, can use on new cushions, and guts for the grill. Insides rusted out (and I've had cover on it all winter).
> 
> Nice pics Lynne!
> 
> Home opener for a double A cardinal affiliate on Thursday-supposed to be a bit cooler that day. Got DH a season ticket package this year-it's a club membership where he gets to choose so a couple games a month in same seats, and unlimited lawn seating. He's already got his games picked out. TV back on deck and watching the big bird Cardinals play.
> 
> Rigged up a corner of chickens yard for the babies-extra fencing from the side yard for the big girls, leftover old canopy piece, zip ties and the babies can be outside and safe from the big girls and hawks who'd like a nice snack.
> 
> All Sundays should be like this and I hope everyone else's is!


Oh no!  Quick break it again!  Lol. 
My patio furniture still not out. Waiting for Mr to get his sealant or whatever it is he thinks he wants to do, lol. No rush as weather has turned. Cooler, and rain. So I’m not sitting out on it anyway.  Looks like this week it’s staying in the 50s and Monday & Wednesday rain. 
The Cardinals was my dads fav team!
So the big girls don’t like the babies?  Poor babies!


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw08rNjWLwU0d06Y0UkL1tM_&ust=1554795438741299


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Sue, Susan is a very common name in the UK.....especially in Scotland, I had 2 in one of my classes at senior school.....glad your DH enjoyed the mac n cheese...….you use 5 cheeses? I only ever use 3 or maybe 4 if I have some tallegio  left in the house......never onions as I`m allergic and Kyle doesn't like onions...but always some red peppers...….but least you know you can cook it again for him.....such a simple dish to make and when everyone eats it.....perfect!!!! 



Good Monday morning...….

It is grey and dull again..….and Orlando was hot hot hot yesterday......not that I was checking.....lol...…

Taking friend to mainline train station this morning, she`s staying overnight in London then flying out to meet her husband in the UAE....and then finally coming home to the UK for good in 6 weeks...…she`s very relieved. Then, got guy coming late am to chat about the job, then not much else today I think...…

Haven`t decided what to have for dinner tonight......Kyle is out to eat, so just us......maybe some shrimp stir fry...….

Have a great Monday...…...


----------



## Lynne G

What ever dinner decided Schumi, sure it will be lush.  Nice to help out a friend, and yes, even nicer she'll be back for good in the UK. 

Gray and warm, and wet start to this Monday.  I don't need to look back through this thread, complaint about a rainy Monday is a routine for me.  DH woke up around 3, and asked why alarm not working.  Said, it's the noisy rain, and alarm not going off for another hour and half.  We both went back to sleep until the alarm did go off.  Rain has mostly stopped, around 5 am the news said.  Then we play, the random showers, and threats of a thunderstorm or two.  I'm betting on red, like I forgot to wear suntan lotion at the Zoo, no hat either.  Need to remedy that.  And no jacket to wear!  55 and very muggy commute.  And if the bet for more sun today is a winner, we will top off at 80.  Yes, you read that right.  And by Wednesday, highs in the low 50's.  Hello our Spring.  Touches of summer to tease us, then almost too cool.  

But what a beautiful, and just perfect 70's and mostly sunny this week-end.  Saturday afternoon, Sue's blue bird sky was seen.  I love seeing that dark blue, clear sky.  

With that, it's a Monday.  And ugh is all I have to say.  It's almost too warm inside, and ooh, iced tea is on the menu.  Yep, ice in my tea today, I need cool to drink.

And yeah,  Orlando is about 5 degrees warmer today, and shares our threat of afternoon rain and thunderstorms.  Hey, almost the same weather report, wahoo for us. 









  but yeah, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and a funny:


----------



## Robo56

It is dreary rainy start to the day. Coffee in hand . Have some appts to get out of the way today.


Morning  Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, Mac, Charade, Sue, Tink, Pattyw, Ckmiles, agavegirl1 and all the Sans family.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Finally got a few days off and I'm catching up on my housework...waiting on my spring burst of energy to help me out and it's not coming.  Oh well, one chore at a time and it will be done eventually.

Congrats to B on being prom queen Charade...love the hair.  Cherish this time as they grow up too quickly.

Monyk...glad the girls are being productive again...love fresh eggs.  I looked at my patio cushions a few days ago and it wasn't pretty.. time to toss them out and wait for a sale at work.  I got the old ones for $5.  The original price was $50.  A margarita on the deck tastes much better in a comfy chair.

Hi back at you Robo...hope your day is awesome 


I wish my multi quote still worked but I'll give a shout out to Carole, mac, Lynne, keisha, patty, Sue, Bobbie and everyone else reading along instead.

Have a great day and be excellent to each other 


Time to do the laundry


----------



## keishashadow

A gorgeous weekend here, was productive but still procrastinating on finalizing upcoming trip activities.  So much to do there, so little time syndrome.  Sure is nice to have so many new options, even though I do try to keep it fresh when at MCO.  

Local chinese buffet laid me low late Saturday night into Sunday.  You do roll the dice in general with sushi when inland

Have truck getting inspection, hair up in shower cap with the Olaplex treatment that will sit on it for half a day since tomorrow is finally my cut & color day.  Has been nearly 7 months.  Since I had anesthesia early January, wanted to give hair some time to work thru it.  First time I didn’t wait a few months afterwards it turned out gosh-awful bad both color & hair structure.  Had several stylists say it happens more times than you expect.once bitten, twice shy!

Robbie - can’t imagine what you felt seeing that pic of road.  Guess you really never know, gotta live each day to it’s fullest.



Sue M said:


> I’ve had several surgeries too and for pain the knee ranks #1. And mine went well. I can’t imagine what you went thru. Our medical systems are different. Here I believe you have to wait 6mos before doing other knee. I was horrified my friend in NY had both done at same time. She asked me and I told her not to. But she decided to listen to her doctor and did it. But afterwards wished she listened to me.
> 
> No I don’t have pain in knee. But I can’t kneel on it.  That is quite uncomfortable. Surgeon did tell me about that in advance.  He was an excellent surgeon.  Every time I went in for a test, X-ray, blood, the technician would see what surgeon I have and always comment on how good he is.
> I did the Disneyland canoes, last year lol, and had a difficult time getting out of canoe on to dock. But I’m not sure if that was the knee or my hip problem.
> 
> Are you still getting knee pain?  I’m not brave either and so glad my other knee is good!  Were you given  the blood thinners to prevent clots?  I had to inject myself for a month. Nurse had to talk me off the edge while she was teaching me how to do it!



For those who aren’t familiar with DL’s canoes...that is quite the feet (pun intended) as it’s a heckofa tight fit.  i have a bad enough time settling into the Matterhorn cars before they put in the first reconfiguration.  Remember cringing when I first say how you used to be seated.  Was glad when they put backs on seats.

“Originally, the bobsleds featured a two-person seat, where the larger person boarded first and sat down, then the second, smaller, person boarded second and sat between their legs. The seatbelts were more like standard, at the time, car seatbelts that could be removed at any time.”  



Sue M said:


> Wow, I only had a month of injections. I can feel when I kneel on it, very uncomfortable. I do have some small numb spots.  Hip is on other side. I had X-rays. It’s Bursitis/Arthritis.  The injections are giving some relief, but it isn’t 100%. Stairs still difficult. I’ll try a couple of slides at Volcano Bay but think most of my time will be in wave pool and lazy rivers, lol!  The new family raft ride at Typhoon Lagoon is great!  You get on at ground level and go up the conveyor belt while in the raft, brilliant!
> 
> 
> My daughters both volunteered at a Day camp to get their hours in!  Yup trying to get ready for trip but life keeps getting in the way!
> Glad you’re finally enjoying semi blue skies. It was a nice day here, bonus. Was supposed to rain. But I didn’t get out much. Had podiatrist appt in morning, then had to make a few stops for groceries, drug store, WCB to drop off a claim then come home and bake some cookies to bring over to my friend today that got home from hospital for knee replacement.



Volunteerism has always been part of my family’s lifestyle.  My kids were rather surprised when I informed them that the senior service project school requirement would be ‘extra’ lol.  Oldest two DS took on helping out at yet another football camps.  Youngest son surprised me and went with Project Linus.  Wound up recruiting many of his “jock’ friends to make the blankets that were delivered to pediatric wards.  Quite the funny sight seeing some very big dudes awkwardly plucking away on their first craft of any sort, but will say the majority of the young men wound up devoting far more time over the minimum.  



Sue M said:


> I’ve never seen more horrific accidents than I have in Florida. Really dangerous drivers there. Too much brawn and not enough brain!  Once going in the early morning to Alligator Alley, we were heading to St. Pete Beach before WDW the 95 was down to one lane. Horrible accident. Just car pieces across the road. Most of the accidents I hear of when we’re down are on 95.
> I plan on hitting Turnpike entrance closest to Deerfield to Orlando. Is there any construction on my route?  Didn’t they just finish major Turnpike construction?
> 
> Wow after hearing about you and Mac, I think mine went really well. No complications, I can squat, no swelling.  Stairs are difficult but think it’s more hip issue than knee. I just go up one at a time.
> I’m glad I did the surg too. My last trip before surgery was Universal. I actually postponed surgery so I could go in trip, lol. I was in so much pain by day 3 my daughter was pushing me around in a wheelchair. But we got to ride Gringotts twice in a row (before it was incl in EP) because our vehicle came out the wrong area, not where wheelchair was!  Bonus!
> I was glad our room at Portofino was close to boat.



I attribute it to combo of inexperienced drivers (both tourists with ESL issues and those who live in major metro areas who rarely drive) & speed (no natural ‘speed bumps’ such as S turns in roads, hills, etc.).

I-95 has it share of accidents up & down the east coast but the worst one’s I’ve seen have been between Tampa & Orlando.  Some things you just cannot see.




schumigirl said:


> Happy Friday all...…..
> 
> Another beautiful sunny day here....cool when not in the sun though.
> 
> Our boy made it home safely last night, got all his laundry done this morning and out on the line.....shirts, shirts and more shirts......but, he had a good two weeks.....
> 
> Not much going on......still trying to get a new driveway sorted....got another guy coming out this morning for a price.....let`s see if this quote isn't the cost of a house!!!! We know it`s a large job, but even so.....they seem to think of an already huge number and triple it!!!
> 
> Kyle asked for my home made chicken mac n cheese tonight.....so have chicken thighs cooking in the oven to use in it later....looking forward to that tonight.
> 
> Have a great day......



Seriously, who wants to spend big money on a driveway resurface lol?  We had a gas line issue years ago where the utility company wanted to rip up our Omni stone drive and replace with asphalt.  “Won”, but they used their own workers to relay the pavers, over the years that area has sunken in a bit.  Need to have that section pried up and a proper base put down me thinks.  

My mom made her share of casseroles but was a fan of the kraft boxed stuff or would make something called lumberjack macaroni (everything but the kitchen sink mixed in yuck).  I remember being amazed the first time I tasted proper ho-made mac & cheese lol. Still not a huge fan of it but every now & then it sure hits the spot



Charade67 said:


> DH had been dropped off at the airport. I am currently multi tasking. I am doing laundry, paying bills, and texting with B's friends mother about plans for tomorrow night.
> 
> Schumi, I am a bit envious of your new driveway, I would love to have ours repaved and widened just a bit. We will probably get around to it eventually.



What’s with all the work?  When the cat’s away, the mice should play . 



schumigirl said:


> Yes Sue, Susan is a very common name in the UK.....especially in Scotland, I had 2 in one of my classes at senior school.....glad your DH enjoyed the mac n cheese...….you use 5 cheeses? I only ever use 3 or maybe 4 if I have some tallegio  left in the house......never onions as I`m allergic and Kyle doesn't like onions...but always some red peppers...….but least you know you can cook it again for him.....such a simple dish to make and when everyone eats it.....perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Monday morning...….
> 
> It is grey and dull again..….and Orlando was hot hot hot yesterday......not that I was checking.....lol...…
> 
> Taking friend to mainline train station this morning, she`s staying overnight in London then flying out to meet her husband in the UAE....and then finally coming home to the UK for good in 6 weeks...…she`s very relieved. Then, got guy coming late am to chat about the job, then not much else today I think...…
> 
> Haven`t decided what to have for dinner tonight......Kyle is out to eat, so just us......maybe some shrimp stir fry...….
> 
> Have a great Monday...…...



Not many Sues here.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, have you ever done the repositioning cruise over the Pond by the Mouse?  Saw this May's had military pricing for awhile, but gone now.  Saw next May's prices, and really hoping to see military and maybe I'll jump on it.  Are so many sea days fun?  We'd then most likely spend some time before flying home.  Thoughts are out there, but patiently waiting for the military "last minute" pricing.  Also doing that for January.  Caught a good price this January, so hoping to repeat.  Kids still have the we want a holiday trip, but no demand where.  Go to is Orlando, and with SW not opening quite yet for end of year, I do have some time that way.  YAY! for your countdowns.

Morning Tink.  Yeah, little one thought with all the nice weather, she's got a green thump.  Trip to store, and got very easy to care for stuff.  As in everything else, guess who most likely will be the one taking care of it?  Yeah.  I am not fond of being the gardener, hence not much to fuss plants.

Robo, hoping your appointments went well, and happy you had your coffee before going out.

Hello Homies!  It's Monday.  Get going!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi, we all enjoy onion so I sauté finely diced into the butter before I add the flour for the rue.  I added mostly cheddar to the béchamel but picked up a bag of grated 5 cheese and added some into sauce and the rest went on top. Cause I’m lazy lol!  I would have added the peppers but the price was crazy. Usually $1.99 or less a lb. but couldn’t swallow over $5/lb! 

Keishashadow my problem was getting out of canoe back onto the dock. I was in the front of the canoe and it’s a huge step up onto the dock and my knee buckled, the surgical one, thankfully the CM was there to prevent me from ending up in the river!


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I’m trying to post while at lunch. I’m getting really annoyed trying to do multi quote on a phone. 
We had a mostly lazy Sunday. Went to lunch, did a little shopping, and watched TV. 
This morning I took B to school and an ambulance came in behind me. It stopped next to a bus - one of the ones used to transport disabled students. The bus had the ramp lowered and there was a wheelchair next to it, but no sign of a student. I’ll ask B this afternoon if she found out what happened. 



Monykalyn said:


> and I think my vacuum cleaner is a bust. Just quit yesterday.


 I thought mine was dead ( and it’s not very old) but it turned out that a hose had gotten clogged.  



Sue M said:


> I took a page outta your book tonight, and made the Mac & Cheese. With penne instead of macaroni. Even Mr loved it. I was surprised since he isn’t overly fond of pasta. I’d say it was a hit! 5 cheese, ham, and sautéed sweet onions.


Oooh...that sounds really good. 



keishashadow said:


> For those who aren’t familiar with DL’s canoes...that is quite the feet (pun intended) as it’s a heckofa tight fit. i have a bad enough time settling into the Matterhorn cars before they put in the first reconfiguration. Remember cringing when I first say how you used to be seated. Was glad when they put backs on seats.
> 
> “Originally, the bobsleds featured a two-person seat, where the larger person boarded first and sat down, then the second, smaller, person boarded second and sat between their legs. The seatbelts were more like standard, at the time, car seatbelts that could be removed at any time.”


I wonder  how much difficulty I will have. My knees have been a bit sore lately. 



keishashadow said:


> What’s with all the work? When the cat’s away, the mice should play .


I’m just trying to get the place clean before we leave. I hate coming home to a messy house. Dh will be home alone so who knows what condition it will be in when I get back. 

Trying to type on this phone is getting really frustrating. I will be back later when i have a better device to use.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I’m trying to post while at lunch. I’m getting really annoyed trying to do multi quote on a phone.
> We had a mostly lazy Sunday. Went to lunch, did a little shopping, and watched TV.
> This morning I took B to school and an ambulance came in behind me. It stopped next to a bus - one of the ones used to transport disabled students. The bus had the ramp lowered and there was a wheelchair next to it, but no sign of a student. I’ll ask B this afternoon if she found out what happened.
> 
> I thought mine was dead ( and it’s not very old) but it turned out that a hose had gotten clogged.
> 
> Oooh...that sounds really good.
> 
> I wonder  how much difficulty I will have. My knees have been a bit sore lately.
> 
> 
> I’m just trying to get the place clean before we leave. I hate coming home to a messy house. Dh will be home alone so who knows what condition it will be in when I get back.
> 
> Trying to type on this phone is getting really frustrating. I will be back later when i have a better device to use.


I was never so happy to get my replacement keyboard Saturday from amazon!  Last one didn’t last 5 months.  This time I paid half the price lol for one with 2 year warranty.  So far so good.

Take your time getting into the ride vehicles, it’s disney, they have to be nice to you haha.  I’ve taken a hard pass on the canoes every single visit.  May give it a whirl this time since i’m Sure GD will be dragging me by the hand


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki...…..I saw you pop in...…..

Charade I clean my whole house from top to bottom, well most of the rooms we use.....the others are fine....before every trip....all the bathrooms are sparkling, even the guest ones and nothing is out of place......I guess I did inherit some of my mother`s joy of housework...….it`s a good feeling though!!! 

Kyle is tidy but doesn't vacuum or wash the floors......he keeps on top of everything else though...…

Keisha glad you got your new keyboard sorted out!!! Glad you had lovely weather the weekend.....but sorry about the Chinese buffet.…..yikes!!!! And hope tomorrows hairdo works out well!! 

Yes, drives aren't exactly glamorous purchases!! Guy came today and they can`t start till May 27th...they are so busy, which is a good sign......But we get the car May 1st, had hoped it would be done before then....but it`ll work out...….and I`ll be in NY for some of the work.....yay!!! 



It is freezing outside today. Cold and misty with such a strong damp feel.....chills your bones. 

After I dropped my friend off I nipped in to a store and got a 3/4 length suede effect jacket....no zip or buttons...you know the style....it`s too big!! Didn't try it on, so will take it back tomorrow and get the smaller size.....always more pleasant than taking it back for the bigger size!!!! 

Time for cup of tea...….


----------



## Charade67

Just heard that there was a bomb threat at the height school about a mile from where I work. (Not B’s school) They have evacuated the building.


----------



## Lynne G

Scary Charade.  Hope it was a false alarm.


----------



## Sue M

Those Bobsleds are brutal on the sit bones!  I went on because my daughter never did it. It was her first time at DL. I don’t remember them being so rough!  But then I was a lot younger!  Next trip had to go on with other daughter!  It broke down!  We did single rider so when it broke down she was near the top!  I was lower down thankfully. But it was hard to get out of that bobsled on the uphill!  Next Aug going again with oldest, and she’s on her own if she wants to ride!

I always clean before we go away too!  Hate coming home to a messy house. 

Charade Hope the students are ok. Ambulance and bomb threats ugh. Scary times. 

Keishashadow lol, it’s Disney they have to be nice. But your right, take your time. Especially with the canoe!  Mine wasn’t a graceful exit!  
Sorry about buffet. That must have been bad. I love sushi, but we live on the coast, plenty of fresh fish here. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. Just got home from swim fit, and off again on errands. So just a quick check in. 
Cold and rainy here. Supposed to clear then more rain Wednesday.


----------



## Charade67

Haven’t heard anything more about either incident. B might hear more about the bomb threat tonight. Some of the kids in her dance classes go to that school.
 I feel like I should be doing something productive. Maybe I’ll start planning what I need to pack for the trip.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Now I`m craving sushi...….

Good Tuesday Morning...….

It is still dull, grey and cold.....and the breeze is getting up......heading out this morning for few bits and pieces. 

Need to take the jacket back I bought yesterday for the smaller size, pick up a cd rewriter, and a few grocery items...…..tonight`s dinner is spicy bbq basted chicken breasts with rice and some roasted peppers.....simple again......ended up making chicken pasta with creamy peppercorn sauce.....lush!!!! 

4 weeks today till we leave for the airport hotel...…..

Have a great Tuesday all.…...


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a productive day, Schumi.  I hope they have the smaller jacket, so you'll be set.  Thinking pasta for dinner, as may make meat balls, as have some ground beef still left from making hamburgers the other day.  Easy meal for me too.  But, since today is a Tuesday, may be like Mac, 

and maybe do a Taco Bell run.  

Not sure.  But, as the weather girl said this morning. 62 at 5 am this morning, with overcast skies at time, and a nice, warm day, with high of 77 this afternoon.  Woot!  Rain that was supposed to be today, will not arrive until later, and stay mostly South of us.  It's the massive storm coming toward the end of the week, that because we are in the fringe area, will not be getting the really ugly stuff, but rain and more rain.  But, the 5 day look, a beautiful Saturday is predicted.  Bring it on! 

And oh so warm inside.  Tea for me, ice at the ready.  






   all!  Drink up, stay safe and well, and have a taco or two.  Maybe you'll also see Mac at the Taco Bell today.  


Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Slow day today. The contractors are supposed to be back today to start staining the deck. I’m going to run home at lunch to see if they are there.
Nothing else to report.


----------



## schumigirl

Almost bedtime here...…..

Tom has some sci fi thing on tv, Kyle is having an early night so all quiet here.....

Weather is still cold, tomorrow doesn't look much better....I need some sunshine 

See youse guys tomorrow…….


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Almost bedtime here...…..
> 
> Tom has some sci fi thing on tv, Kyle is having an early night so all quiet here.....
> 
> Weather is still cold, tomorrow doesn't look much better....I need some sunshine
> 
> See youse guys tomorrow…….


Good night Carole...sweet dreams 

Thunderstorms here this afternoon but clear now and a nice 70 degrees.

I should be doing yard work but I'm watching Game of Thrones instead...need to jog my memory to get ready for the new season.  Glad Directv has a free HBO preview this week even though I already have all the past seasons...may have to order HBO to watch the rest.

Chicken vegetable soup for me tonight...I'm sure mac is enjoying her Taco Bell about now.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Wow, sure has been quiet here today. 
I just found out that I need to choose new snacks for this trip. B has a bag of trail mix, and I got a can of honey roasted almonds. We have been asked not to bring anything that contains tree nuts due to several allergies.

I finally have a few days where I have total control over the TV and there is nothing on I want to watch. Right now I have it tuned to a Harry Potter movie. 

No tacos tonight, but we did go to our favorite Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Lynne G

Quiet night is a good thing.  May all sleep well, and hope Schumi, Tink and Charade go to bed with a full tummy.  

Yeah, food allergies, pretzels fit the snack bill.


----------



## Monykalyn

Nice day off today-sunny, warm. Had windows open, babies outside. You'd think that being out in their pen all day would tire them out, but NOOOOO they are all twittering and whining and crying at being back in their (big comfy) brooder. Mostly lazy day although did manage to be somewhat productive: sheets changed on beds, laundry finished, dinner cooked tonight and dinner for tomorrow in crockpot ready to start in am. Booked my and sons snorkeling excursion in Grand cayman. And SW is having great sale-but means flying out a night before I'd planned...can get hotel on points by MCO, and take hotel shuttle so not have to bother picking up rental late at night; coworker offered to take my day of work I was scheduled so it could work. Haven't had chance to discuss with DH yet. His dad is in town for his Christmas present-our local Boys&Girls club huge fundraiser is tonight, called "steak&Steak"-they get in a big sports figure to come talk during a really nice dinner. Have had figures like Brett Favre in past-tonight it is the KC Chiefs Quarterback. This event sold out within hours of being announced. 

And our doggie didn't work out with the golden retriever-but may end up with a black lab puppy. Lady supposed to call me tomorrow. Her son turned out to be highly allergic.

Big kid needs some summer clothes shipped to her. Hoping to get to see her at end of month at her school-and probably take a load home. She is going to have such limited time to get her apartment cleared out before she heads to NM and then Alaska right away in May. DH's dad has offered to pay for TSA precheck for her (likely a huge help when she has to go to DC) but I don't know when she will have the time!

Yay for Charade-couple more days??

Too nice to do anything else today-even bribed the middle kid to drive the boy to soccer LOL!

Time for bed soon-LOVE the doggies dreaming Lynne! Night to all the peeps-seems quiet day for most?


----------



## Sue M

Good evening peeps. Busy and stressful week here but just checking in.  Dealing with stuff. 

Hope Schumi gets her coat in the right size. I could use that wine dispenser!

Monykalyn Love the chick stories.  Sorry pup didn’t work out. 

Lynne cute pups. 

Tink, I’ve given up jogging memory lol. There’s just too much to keep straight, but looking forward to Sunday!  Yay. I think the gang will be here to watch. Both daughters (well one still lives here), dds boyfriend, best friend and her fiancé. Will have to think of snacks to make. Especially with 2 boys in their late 20s and huge appetites.

Charades closer to her trip!  

I’m at 2 weeks, and after the past few days, it can’t come soon enough. 

Nothing special for dinner tonight. Mr made soup and sandwiches. Tomorrow morning helping out at church, then car insurance lady coming over to renew policy. I’m so glad we have an extra rider included in our car insurance that covers car rental insurance too, only $60/yr extra. Those rental companies charge crazy prices for insurance. 

Friday getting pre trip hair trim, Saturday have matinee tickets for Singing In The Rain with friends. 

I’ve got to get my winter stuff put away and summer stuff out. Time is ticking away but life keeps getting in the way, ugh.  And soon it will be Easter.  We’ve been invited out the Saturday to family friends for dinner, then Sunday Easter family dinner here. And Tuesday we leave. I’m getting a little panicked.


----------



## schumigirl

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw1UMpBcp4rANL53pda8FaKf&ust=1554964151895985


----------



## schumigirl

hey Vicki......yep, Kyle has been trying to catch up with all episodes before new season......we gave up....apart from the fact it is quite exhausting to watch, so much info!!!! But, looking forward to new season.....think we have to get up in the middle of the night to see it before there are spoilers revealed next day!!! 

Yep Sue, did get the smaller jacket......like it. 

MonyK…..some nice sounding plans for your trip!!! Grand Cayman sounds lovely...….




Wednesday again...….

Grey outside, but we are promised some sunshine today.....and a massive 48F. 

Lunch today with the financial guy then a couple of hours of financial talk that I don't really listen to, but Tom does....that`ll do!!! Yearly routine meet......Glad they know what they`re doing!!! 

Then home...…..just Tom and I for dinner tonight, but as we`ll have had a large lunch, may just snack or have grilled turkey and brie sandwiches later.....

Lazy morning though...….cranberry muffin for breakfast......made them yesterday and they are huge .....so one will suffice...…..

Have a great day...…...


----------



## Lynne G

OOh, MonyK, so glad you posted in busy time.  Cute chick stories, and hope your new dog works out.  I love labs, they are so great dogs.  Good to be lazy for a day, or two, or three......  Pictures from the snorkeling would be appreciated.  Great you booked it for that cruise stop.  I'd also like your comments on it.  We have only done the Eastern on the Fantasy, looking to do a Western with a different cruise line either around December holidays, or right after New Year's.  Still thinking.  And, a SW sale.  I wish.  Fares have not been as good, and eek, the times for the very limited direct flights.  Cheap me will arrive just after the crack of dawn and come home close to the clock striking midnight to save some dough.  I refuse to book a stop anywhere when heading into Florida.  Direct is around 2 and 1/2 hours to Orlando, and a few minutes longer to Ft. L.  

Yay!  Two week countdown to Sue.  Busy Sue home too, and don't panic, anything you forget, you can certainly get in Orlando.  Easter for us, is not a big deal.  We do get some of the family home for dinner.  Since my nephew's wife had their third kid, a boy, born on Sunday, that extended part of the family, will be a no show.  Summer, 4th of July is usually the big family get together.  May be the first time I see the newest great nephew in person.  

Schumi's day sounds routine, and that's a good thing too. Happy to read the right size is a good fit and you like it.  And yum, to home made muffin.  I made chocolate chip ones the other day, small though.  Little one will only eat those or chocolate ones. She will not touch when I make cranberry or apple, or cinnamon sugar.  Older one will, and DH eats anything I bake, usually.

Sunny day, but a bit cooler.  Topping off at 65 today.  Golden sun streaming into window.  Have to say inside okay, though almost too warm.  Free coffee, so no tea for me.  And oooh, a piece of yum from a favorite City bakery, friend brought me.  I need a nap now.  LOL

But, it is a Wednesday, and while the great minion reminder from Schumi to do this Wednesday Thing, that means, oh yes it does, the camel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  he, he, no, really,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and have a good one all.  Time for more free coffee.  Oh yes I said that.   Later.  Ooooh, donuts.  I am good.  Just the coffee.  Yep.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ... It was a busy several days last week and into this week. I had a lot to do Thursday and Friday to get ready for the conference this weekend. It was an interesting trip. We ended up being the last ones to get to the hotel on Friday. I got our paper work and room keys and went up with the cart of luggage. Well I opened the door and there was one King bed , well that wasn't going to work. The adviser who's place I took never relayed over that I would need a room with two queen beds. She was suppose to be on her own. I went back downstairs and explained that Liv was staying with us and that a cot wouldn't work. The conference was between two hotels connected by a sky bridge. The hotel that our first room was in was the older of the two. The rooms were not in good shape and they were creepy. While Brian, Liv and I were in the first meeting Charlie waited up in the room. The woman told me it would take a few hours to change our room. Charlie was not part of the conference so he just hung out in the room. After the event she let me know that my new room was ready. I got moved to the other hotel with queen beds. We went over with our luggage and were so happy with it. It looked like it had just gone through room renovations. It was an indoor with an atrium where all he doors open too. We got lucky and were happy. The rest of the weekend went good. Liv was very nervous to go to the events so Brian and I went with her. Charlie hung out and played video games and then we went to the pool. We ended up  getting dinner at the mall it was connected to and the lunch they provided was good. Sunday we skipped the lunch and went to our six flags for the day. Overall good weekend. Liv learned a lot to bring back to our Key Club. I have been working on cleaning and laundry. 

Liv has been applying to so many scholarships. She  finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient. She was so happy. We have to wait for the rest to come in.

It has been pasta dishes for dinner this week and one more tonight. I will make peas and pasta everyone seems to like it.

Our weather has been up and down. It was nice this weekend and Monday but yesterday was cool. I haven't been out yet today.

Charade nice pic of the teens. Congrats to B on prom queen...Our seniors have to do at least 20 hours of community service to graduate. Liv does a lot all the time so she was good. Wow under a month to graduation. We have about 57 days. Countdown for Disney.


Monykalyn Nice pics of the babies. They are getting so big but so cute!!! Sorry the Golden didn't work out but I hope things  can work with the puppy.. Your  trip sounds nice I have not been to  the WC but have heard good things. Let the countdown begin... Hope the fundraiser was a success

Sue Two week countdown  hope it flies by for you... Sounds like a nice visit Sunday for you with the kids. Oh I hate trying to decided what to  do about snack foods for young people, I worry I don't have a good variety or enough. It sounds like you will be busy till you leave, but it makes it go faster. I hope you will enjoy your show Congrats to your daughter 

Patty  getting close to your trip!! It sounds like you had a nice quiet day without technology. I try  to implement that here sometimes but I get ousted pretty quickly. We thought about the self scooping boxes but with our brood we would break it within the first day. 


Robo I love the memes, they gave me a good laugh this morning, thanks for sharing those. Glad you are settling in and how nice to be able to spend time with your family. The trip to see your family in Kentucky sounds great, I hope you have an great visit.

Lynne Nice zoo pics glad you go to go and enjoy it before the crowds... Sounds like fun trying a different cruise line and place to go. I love when I can put ice int the tea and coffee, that means summertime is coming . I hear you no stop over for us to Orlando it is about a 2 and a half hour flight. I don't have to look for those fares though we will be  again.


Tink Nice to see you drop in...Chicken vegetable soup is always a welcome. Yea I am having trouble getting  that spring burst  going. I figure it will happen eventually. I hope you are enjoying catching up on Game of Thrones. 

Schumi glad that you decided on someone for your driveway. We did ours two years ago and it looks so nice, it was worth it. Jacket sounds nice! Hope your weather warms up and 4 weeks to go. I like brie never thought about it on the turkey though, will have to try it.


Mac I did a taco bell run yesterday for Liv and I... She said she wouldn't mind a food treat for her scholarship win. She is such a foodie!!! 

Keishashadow Sorry to hear about the dinner. I have found a buffet place to go that has been good so far. Brian and Charlie like sushi and Liv and I do the hibachi. I hope your color turned out the way you wanted it to. I never knew that about anesthesia and hair, good to know. It is sometimes good to keep a few unplanned things till the end, more to look forward to and time go by fast. Glad your new keyboard worked out and your happy with it We had a bob sled ride like that at our local park when I was younger, oh boy the memories.

 to everyone not here. I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you had a nice weekend bobbie despite the initial issues........glad it was sorted though. Oh Turkey, brie and cranberry or bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches are the best!! I love brie though, and like it room temp with crackers and grapes, or grilled like that!!! Amazing........yes, pleased with jacket.......



Slightly different day for us today, and a good one........

Lunch was lovely, little mini buffet just for us and our guy.......so we nibbled while chatted........all good!!! 

Now, sun is shining and it is beautiful outside.......but chilly in the shade, but lovely. 

Trying to catch my mother in to see if she has arranged her train travel down to the airport the day before we go to NY in June. I’m taking the train too and will meet her there......if she’s later I’ll go check into the hotel and wander back down as the train station is also attached to the Skywalk........but, trying to get her in......lol.......

Time for a cuppa..........


----------



## macraven

_I have not been reading or posting
mich the last week 
I have E. coli and staying in bed

I’ve request the WM to help moderate my forums _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I have not been reading or posting
> mich the last week
> I have E. coli and staying in bed
> 
> I’ve request the WM to help moderate my forums _



Feel better soon.......not a fun thing to have........

Plenty of rest for you.


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump

Hair must be a hit, the mr is chasing me around the house & he’s on midnight shift, usually a slug.  No, he hasn’t caught me yet haha

Looking for something bland to make for dinner, may just order the mr yet another hoagie and make myself a peanut butter sammie at this point.



Sue M said:


> Those Bobsleds are brutal on the sit bones!  I went on because my daughter never did it. It was her first time at DL. I don’t remember them being so rough!  But then I was a lot younger!  Next trip had to go on with other daughter!  It broke down!  We did single rider so when it broke down she was near the top!  I was lower down thankfully. But it was hard to get out of that bobsled on the uphill!  Next Aug going again with oldest, and she’s on her own if she wants to ride!
> 
> I always clean before we go away too!  Hate coming home to a messy house.
> 
> Charade Hope the students are ok. Ambulance and bomb threats ugh. Scary times.
> 
> Keishashadow lol, it’s Disney they have to be nice. But your right, take your time. Especially with the canoe!  Mine wasn’t a graceful exit!
> Sorry about buffet. That must have been bad. I love sushi, but we live on the coast, plenty of fresh fish here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Just got home from swim fit, and off again on errands. So just a quick check in.
> Cold and rainy here. Supposed to clear then more rain Wednesday.



I’ve seen women in short dresses & heels/high platforms, do this sort of graceful swoop in & out of the canoes..how? Lol. I always wear bike shorts under skirts or dresses at the parks JIK. Don’t want to scare the kiddos.

Tummy still not quite back to form from the sushi, I’m pretending i’m Dieting.



tink1957 said:


> Good night Carole...sweet dreams
> 
> Thunderstorms here this afternoon but clear now and a nice 70 degrees.
> 
> I should be doing yard work but I'm watching Game of Thrones instead...need to jog my memory to get ready for the new season.  Glad Directv has a free HBO preview this week even though I already have all the past seasons...may have to order HBO to watch the rest.
> 
> Chicken vegetable soup for me tonight...I'm sure mac is enjoying her Taco Bell about now.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.



I was ready to add HBO on Monday so I didn’t forget. Then saw the freebie week.  Going to drag it out till friday now lol. We have most of the seasons on dvd but not the last 2?  Was planning on binge watching Saturday but informed GD has a double header, under the lights, first softball games this Saturday.  

It’s wrong to wish for rain I suppose



Monykalyn said:


> Nice day off today-sunny, warm. Had windows open, babies outside. You'd think that being out in their pen all day would tire them out, but NOOOOO they are all twittering and whining and crying at being back in their (big comfy) brooder. Mostly lazy day although did manage to be somewhat productive: sheets changed on beds, laundry finished, dinner cooked tonight and dinner for tomorrow in crockpot ready to start in am. Booked my and sons snorkeling excursion in Grand cayman. And SW is having great sale-but means flying out a night before I'd planned...can get hotel on points by MCO, and take hotel shuttle so not have to bother picking up rental late at night; coworker offered to take my day of work I was scheduled so it could work. Haven't had chance to discuss with DH yet. His dad is in town for his Christmas present-our local Boys&Girls club huge fundraiser is tonight, called "steak&Steak"-they get in a big sports figure to come talk during a really nice dinner. Have had figures like Brett Favre in past-tonight it is the KC Chiefs Quarterback. This event sold out within hours of being announced.
> 
> And our doggie didn't work out with the golden retriever-but may end up with a black lab puppy. Lady supposed to call me tomorrow. Her son turned out to be highly allergic.
> 
> Big kid needs some summer clothes shipped to her. Hoping to get to see her at end of month at her school-and probably take a load home. She is going to have such limited time to get her apartment cleared out before she heads to NM and then Alaska right away in May. DH's dad has offered to pay for TSA precheck for her (likely a huge help when she has to go to DC) but I don't know when she will have the time!
> 
> Yay for Charade-couple more days??
> 
> Too nice to do anything else today-even bribed the middle kid to drive the boy to soccer LOL!
> 
> Time for bed soon-LOVE the doggies dreaming Lynne! Night to all the peeps-seems quiet day for most?



SWA has been working that sale since last Thursday, no love for me.  I’m hoping for a flight cancellation in June so I can switch to earlier NS that has since skyrocketed since i booked the date.  From what i’m Reading cancellations have been imposed into July already due to the plane issues.

What, no stingray city?!?  They have nice combo trips we’ve done in past out to reef.  Some providers way better than others.  One time had to book captain marvin’s As I waited too long.  Water was reallly choppy, they never should’ve take us out to the reef.  Not once but twice, I had to grab an unsupervised tween who was floundering in the water & drag back to boat. 2nd time I wound up swallowing a good mouthful of seawater myself.  Staff preoccupied, should’ve been in water with group that size & Ma & Pa lounging on the boat deck, nonpulsed.  Grrr who does that?



Sue M said:


> Good evening peeps. Busy and stressful week here but just checking in.  Dealing with stuff.
> 
> Hope Schumi gets her coat in the right size. I could use that wine dispenser!
> 
> Monykalyn Love the chick stories.  Sorry pup didn’t work out.
> 
> Lynne cute pups.
> 
> Tink, I’ve given up jogging memory lol. There’s just too much to keep straight, but looking forward to Sunday!  Yay. I think the gang will be here to watch. Both daughters (well one still lives here), dds boyfriend, best friend and her fiancé. Will have to think of snacks to make. Especially with 2 boys in their late 20s and huge appetites.
> 
> Charades closer to her trip!
> 
> I’m at 2 weeks, and after the past few days, it can’t come soon enough.
> 
> Nothing special for dinner tonight. Mr made soup and sandwiches. Tomorrow morning helping out at church, then car insurance lady coming over to renew policy. I’m so glad we have an extra rider included in our car insurance that covers car rental insurance too, only $60/yr extra. Those rental companies charge crazy prices for insurance.
> 
> Friday getting pre trip hair trim, Saturday have matinee tickets for Singing In The Rain with friends.
> 
> I’ve got to get my winter stuff put away and summer stuff out. Time is ticking away but life keeps getting in the way, ugh.  And soon it will be Easter.  We’ve been invited out the Saturday to family friends for dinner, then Sunday Easter family dinner here. And Tuesday we leave. I’m getting a little panicked.



Wait, there are insurance agents who make house calls out there? Lucky you



schumigirl said:


> hey Vicki......yep, Kyle has been trying to catch up with all episodes before new season......we gave up....apart from the fact it is quite exhausting to watch, so much info!!!! But, looking forward to new season.....think we have to get up in the middle of the night to see it before there are spoilers revealed next day!!!
> 
> Yep Sue, did get the smaller jacket......like it.
> 
> MonyK…..some nice sounding plans for your trip!!! Grand Cayman sounds lovely...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday again...….
> 
> Grey outside, but we are promised some sunshine today.....and a massive 48F.
> 
> Lunch today with the financial guy then a couple of hours of financial talk that I don't really listen to, but Tom does....that`ll do!!! Yearly routine meet......Glad they know what they`re doing!!!
> 
> Then home...…..just Tom and I for dinner tonight, but as we`ll have had a large lunch, may just snack or have grilled turkey and brie sandwiches later.....
> 
> Lazy morning though...….cranberry muffin for breakfast......made them yesterday and they are huge .....so one will suffice...…..
> 
> Have a great day...…...



YouTube has tons of plot summaries, will do the trick to get up to speed.



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning ... It was a busy several days last week and into this week. I had a lot to do Thursday and Friday to get ready for the conference this weekend. It was an interesting trip. We ended up being the last ones to get to the hotel on Friday. I got our paper work and room keys and went up with the cart of luggage. Well I opened the door and there was one King bed , well that wasn't going to work. The adviser who's place I took never relayed over that I would need a room with two queen beds. She was suppose to be on her own. I went back downstairs and explained that Liv was staying with us and that a cot wouldn't work. The conference was between two hotels connected by a sky bridge. The hotel that our first room was in was the older of the two. The rooms were not in good shape and they were creepy. While Brian, Liv and I were in the first meeting Charlie waited up in the room. The woman told me it would take a few hours to change our room. Charlie was not part of the conference so he just hung out in the room. After the event she let me know that my new room was ready. I got moved to the other hotel with queen beds. We went over with our luggage and were so happy with it. It looked like it had just gone through room renovations. It was an indoor with an atrium where all he doors open too. We got lucky and were happy. The rest of the weekend went good. Liv was very nervous to go to the events so Brian and I went with her. Charlie hung out and played video games and then we went to the pool. We ended up  getting dinner at the mall it was connected to and the lunch they provided was good. Sunday we skipped the lunch and went to our six flags for the day. Overall good weekend. Liv learned a lot to bring back to our Key Club. I have been working on cleaning and laundry.
> 
> Liv has been applying to so many scholarships. She  finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient. She was so happy. We have to wait for the rest to come in.
> 
> It has been pasta dishes for dinner this week and one more tonight. I will make peas and pasta everyone seems to like it.
> 
> Our weather has been up and down. It was nice this weekend and Monday but yesterday was cool. I haven't been out yet today.
> 
> Charade nice pic of the teens. Congrats to B on prom queen...Our seniors have to do at least 20 hours of community service to graduate. Liv does a lot all the time so she was good. Wow under a month to graduation. We have about 57 days. Countdown for Disney.
> 
> 
> Monykalyn Nice pics of the babies. They are getting so big but so cute!!! Sorry the Golden didn't work out but I hope things  can work with the puppy.. Your  trip sounds nice I have not been to  the WC but have heard good things. Let the countdown begin... Hope the fundraiser was a success
> 
> Sue Two week countdown  hope it flies by for you... Sounds like a nice visit Sunday for you with the kids. Oh I hate trying to decided what to  do about snack foods for young people, I worry I don't have a good variety or enough. It sounds like you will be busy till you leave, but it makes it go faster. I hope you will enjoy your show Congrats to your daughter
> 
> Patty  getting close to your trip!! It sounds like you had a nice quiet day without technology. I try  to implement that here sometimes but I get ousted pretty quickly. We thought about the self scooping boxes but with our brood we would break it within the first day.
> 
> 
> Robo I love the memes, they gave me a good laugh this morning, thanks for sharing those. Glad you are settling in and how nice to be able to spend time with your family. The trip to see your family in Kentucky sounds great, I hope you have an great visit.
> 
> Lynne Nice zoo pics glad you go to go and enjoy it before the crowds... Sounds like fun trying a different cruise line and place to go. I love when I can put ice int the tea and coffee, that means summertime is coming . I hear you no stop over for us to Orlando it is about a 2 and a half hour flight. I don't have to look for those fares though we will be  again.
> 
> 
> Tink Nice to see you drop in...Chicken vegetable soup is always a welcome. Yea I am having trouble getting  that spring burst  going. I figure it will happen eventually. I hope you are enjoying catching up on Game of Thrones.
> 
> Schumi glad that you decided on someone for your driveway. We did ours two years ago and it looks so nice, it was worth it. Jacket sounds nice! Hope your weather warms up and 4 weeks to go. I like brie never thought about it on the turkey though, will have to try it.
> 
> 
> Mac I did a taco bell run yesterday for Liv and I... She said she wouldn't mind a food treat for her scholarship win. She is such a foodie!!!
> 
> Keishashadow Sorry to hear about the dinner. I have found a buffet place to go that has been good so far. Brian and Charlie like sushi and Liv and I do the hibachi. I hope your color turned out the way you wanted it to. I never knew that about anesthesia and hair, good to know. It is sometimes good to keep a few unplanned things till the end, more to look forward to and time go by fast. Glad your new keyboard worked out and your happy with it We had a bob sled ride like that at our local park when I was younger, oh boy the memories.
> 
> to everyone not here. I hope everyone has a great day



Everything tasted great and looked so fresh on the buffet, including the hibachi stuff which sometimes looks dicey mostly from patrons digging thru it me thinks.  It was a bit of a surprise to get the Kabosh.

Congrats on the scholarship for DD, think I missed that!



macraven said:


> _I have not been reading or posting
> mich the last week
> I have E. coli and staying in bed
> 
> I’ve request the WM to help moderate my forums _



Was just coming to spread the word.  Dealing with E. coli is surely not a walk in the park. Sounds like you have a virulent version.  Hang in there


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, take care.  Sending lots of mummy dust you feel better soon.  Not a bug to mess around with.  Rest and more rest.


----------



## schumigirl

Awww.....Let him catch you Janet........ Glad the hair is a success........yes, been having Kyle go through some of the plots and stories.......and there is a lot!!!

I’m the same with the cycle shorts under dresses, you never know!!! 



Sitting up late tonight......Kyle and I are planning on watching the Falcon Heavy rocket take off.........so excited for this!! Another 40 minutes or so hopefully......then bed!!

Have the exciting task of grocery shopping tomorrow.....

Cold tonight outside......and weekend is supposed to be even colder! Lovely........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha and MonyK, ever cruise out of Tampa?  But the bullet and booked for early January.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just waiting for B to finish some homework so we can go to dinner. 
Got my suitcase out today to get ready to pack. We got an email from the band director confirming departure time. A few parents started complaining that we are 2 days away from leaving and we don’t even have a check list yet. The band booster president emailed back and basically told the parents to pack what you would normally pack for a trip to Orlando. 



Monykalyn said:


> And our doggie didn't work out with the golden retriever-but may end up with a black lab puppy.


 Cool. Can’t wait to see pictures. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yay for Charade-couple more days??


Yep. We leave on Friday around 6:00 in the evening. 



Sue M said:


> I’m at 2 weeks, and after the past few days, it can’t come soon enough


 Hope you have a relaxing trip.



Sue M said:


> I’m so glad we have an extra rider included in our car insurance that covers car rental insurance too, only $60/yr extra. Those rental companies charge crazy prices for insurance.


 I wonder if our company does that. I think I will call.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv has been applying to so many scholarships. She finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient. She was so happy. We have to wait for the rest to come in.


 Congrats to her. Glad everything worked out with the hotel.



bobbie68 said:


> I love when I can put ice int the tea and coffee, that means summertime is coming


 I always have ice in my tea, but I’ve lived in the south almost all of my life.



macraven said:


> I have not been reading or posting
> mich the last week
> I have E. coli and staying in bed


 Oh no. Prayers for a quick recovery.



keishashadow said:


> Hair must be a hit, the mr is chasing me around the house & he’s on midnight shift, usually a slug. No, he hasn’t caught me yet haha


 I agree with Schumi, let him catch you. I need to do something with my hair tonight. I’m starting to get a skunk stripe.

B is ready to eat. Now to decide where.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks for the hump day pics lynne! Needed a laugh too-nursing home I was at had a surprise state surveyor show up-oh happy joy joy-NOT! showed up for a complaint and ended up spending most of the day in kitchen-and of course got them on stuff we've been preaching to staff for ages. LARGE wine with my name on it tonight!
Still nice and toasty here-actually turned AC on last night so we could sleep. Will be back to heat by friday though-crazy time of year. Left babies outside in their pen all day while at work-all still alive and feisty.
DD asked yesterday if she could have friend over to help with her Science Olympiad project (state is in 2 weeks)-and its a boy. Son whispered to me when I saw him "P has a BOY over" LOL! They are building a small model plane, with rubber band to wind propeller to fly-I seriously used to walk to corner drugstore in downtown Milwaukee as a kid (when visiting my city cousins) to buy kits that did exactly what they are building from scratch-for ~$0.50.
Dinner from crockpot-so easy. At some point when I got home Diva chicken snuck in-wasn't coming to get extra noodles I tossed down to them. Turns out she was in for nap in downstairs...
Puppy didn't work out-already found a home. Oh well-when it is right our next doggy will find us.


Sue M said:


> I’m at 2 weeks


 YAY!! Hope they go fast for you!! and everything will come together.



schumigirl said:


> Lunch today with the financial guy then a couple of hours of financial talk that I don't really listen to, but Tom does....that`ll do!!! Yearly routine meet......Glad they know what they`re doing!!!


LOL I am same way-I just want to know if I am still on track to hit goals for retirement!


schumigirl said:


> cranberry muffin for breakfast


Oh YUM!



Lynne G said:


> Pictures from the snorkeling would be appreciated.


 Lots of pictures I hope-should dig out the trip pics (back on film-remember that?? LOL) from honeymoon and see if can recreate a couple...maybe not-26 years later may not be so pretty 



bobbie68 said:


> Overall good weekend. Liv learned a lot to bring back to our Key Club. I have been working on cleaning and laundry.


 Glad it ended up working out!



bobbie68 said:


> She finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient


 Congrats to her !!!!



schumigirl said:


> Oh Turkey, brie and cranberry or bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches are the best!! I love brie though, and like it room temp with crackers and grapes, or grilled like that!!! Amazing........yes, pleased with jacket.......


 OMG that is oldest DD fave combo. She also likes Brie anyway she can get it! Nice on the jacket find.



macraven said:


> _I have not been reading or posting
> mich the last week
> I have E. coli and staying in bed
> 
> I’ve request the WM to help moderate my forums _


oh no-you just can't get a break!! Hope you recover soon!



keishashadow said:


> I’ve seen women in short dresses & heels/high platforms, do this sort of graceful swoop in & out of the canoes..how? Lol. I always wear bike shorts under skirts or dresses at the parks JIK.


Yeah count me in the "Not graceful swooper" club and also with the bike shorts!


keishashadow said:


> hat, no stingray city?!? They have nice combo trips we’ve done in past out to reef.


Oh yea it is to Stingray city and another coral reef. Going with Moby Dick's tours this time, at least I hope so-sent in the reservation request, haven't heard back yet.



schumigirl said:


> Kyle and I are planning on watching the Falcon Heavy rocket take off


 Very cool!




Lynne G said:


> Keisha and MonyK, ever cruise out of Tampa?  But the bullet and booked for early January.


Nope not yet! You will have to report back! DH still wants to do a mouse cruise-so likely looking at PC and a short one. But erg-for the price of a 4 day on DCL I can literally get a week just about anywhere else, with better cabin.  

DH out of town tonight-means I might be able to sleep tonight  Neither one of us slept well last night, and not sure why. Apparently we both were awake trying very hard to not move much and disturb the other one's "sleep".

Tomorrow is Friday eve!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Awww.....Let him catch you Janet........ Glad the hair is a success........yes, been having Kyle go through some of the plots and stories.......and there is a lot!!!
> 
> I’m the same with the cycle shorts under dresses, you never know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting up late tonight......Kyle and I are planning on watching the Falcon Heavy rocket take off.........so excited for this!! Another 40 minutes or so hopefully......then bed!!
> 
> Have the exciting task of grocery shopping tomorrow.....
> 
> Cold tonight outside......and weekend is supposed to be even colder! Lovely........



I’m of the run forest, run state of mind right now.  We are both pretty drippy with allergies, ew all the way around lol



Lynne G said:


> Keisha and MonyK, ever cruise out of Tampa?  But the bullet and booked for early January.



Nice, yes, a couple times.  TPA airport is small, easy to navigate.  If you fly into MCO, a few companies don’t have drop charges there and also offer free shuttle both to port & then again back to airport after the cruise!  Ridiculously short drive to port, less than in Port Everglades in FLL

During sail away, make sure to go out on deck for the glide under the bridge...almost seems as though you can reach up and touch the bridge.



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for the hump day pics lynne! Needed a laugh too-nursing home I was at had a surprise state surveyor show up-oh happy joy joy-NOT! showed up for a complaint and ended up spending most of the day in kitchen-and of course got them on stuff we've been preaching to staff for ages. LARGE wine with my name on it tonight!
> Still nice and toasty here-actually turned AC on last night so we could sleep. Will be back to heat by friday though-crazy time of year. Left babies outside in their pen all day while at work-all still alive and feisty.
> DD asked yesterday if she could have friend over to help with her Science Olympiad project (state is in 2 weeks)-and its a boy. Son whispered to me when I saw him "P has a BOY over" LOL! They are building a small model plane, with rubber band to wind propeller to fly-I seriously used to walk to corner drugstore in downtown Milwaukee as a kid (when visiting my city cousins) to buy kits that did exactly what they are building from scratch-for ~$0.50.
> Dinner from crockpot-so easy. At some point when I got home Diva chicken snuck in-wasn't coming to get extra noodles I tossed down to them. Turns out she was in for nap in downstairs...
> Puppy didn't work out-already found a home. Oh well-when it is right our next doggy will find us.
> YAY!! Hope they go fast for you!! and everything will come together.
> 
> 
> LOL I am same way-I just want to know if I am still on track to hit goals for retirement!
> Oh YUM!
> 
> Lots of pictures I hope-should dig out the trip pics (back on film-remember that?? LOL) from honeymoon and see if can recreate a couple...maybe not-26 years later may not be so pretty
> 
> Glad it ended up working out!
> 
> Congrats to her !!!!
> 
> OMG that is oldest DD fave combo. She also likes Brie anyway she can get it! Nice on the jacket find.
> 
> 
> oh no-you just can't get a break!! Hope you recover soon!
> 
> 
> Yeah count me in the "Not graceful swooper" club and also with the bike shorts!
> 
> Oh yea it is to Stingray city and another coral reef. Going with Moby Dick's tours this time, at least I hope so-sent in the reservation request, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not yet! You will have to report back! DH still wants to do a mouse cruise-so likely looking at PC and a short one. But erg-for the price of a 4 day on DCL I can literally get a week just about anywhere else, with better cabin.
> 
> DH out of town tonight-means I might be able to sleep tonight  Neither one of us slept well last night, and not sure why. Apparently we both were awake trying very hard to not move much and disturb the other one's "sleep".
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday eve!



Lost count but have been on somewhere between 6 but less than 10 DCL Cruises.  They are obscenely expensive, but you do receive a lovely experience.  Castaway Cay is so nice, especially the adult only area haha.  I’m of the same mind as you, mentally find myself figuring out how many ‘normal’ cruises I can book for the DCL fare.  It’s true, a 4 or even 3day sailing inside cabin on DCL would easily cover a week in a balcony on many other cruise lines.  

We didn’t use the big online agency for upcoming cruise as there was really nothing in gimmies & their restrictive cancellation fees.  Their holiday sales, especially Memorial & Labor Day ones, offer extra generous perks on RCCL & Celebrity above & beyond what the cruiselines offer direct.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> hey Vicki......yep, Kyle has been trying to catch up with all episodes before new season......we gave up....apart from the fact it is quite exhausting to watch, so much info!!!! But, looking forward to new season.....think we have to get up in the middle of the night to see it before there are spoilers revealed next day!!!
> 
> Yep Sue, did get the smaller jacket......like it.
> 
> 
> Lunch today with the financial guy then a couple of hours of financial talk that I don't really listen to, but Tom does....that`ll do!!! Yearly routine meet......Glad they know what they`re doing!!!
> 
> Then home...…..just Tom and I for dinner tonight, but as we`ll have had a large lunch, may just snack or have grilled turkey and brie sandwiches later.....
> 
> Lazy morning though...….cranberry muffin for breakfast......made them yesterday and they are huge .....so one will suffice...…..
> 
> Have a great day...…...



Glad the new jacket worked out.  Ugh on the financial talks, that’s when my eyeballs glaze over, lol. Yummy muffins.
Password comic is hilarious!



Lynne G said:


> OOh, MonyK, so glad you posted in busy time.  Cute chick stories, and hope your new dog works out.  I love labs, they are so great dogs.
> 
> Yay!  Two week countdown to Sue.  Busy Sue home too, and don't panic, anything you forget, you can certainly get in Orlando.  Easter for us, is not a big deal.  We do get some of the family home for dinner.  Since my nephew's wife had their third kid, a boy, born on Sunday, that extended part of the family, will be a no show.  Summer, 4th of July is usually the big family get together.  May be the first time I see the newest great nephew in person.
> 
> 
> Sunny day, but a bit cooler.  Topping off at 65 today.  Golden sun streaming into window.  Have to say inside okay, though almost too warm.  Free coffee, so no tea for me.  And oooh, a piece of yum from a favorite City bakery, friend brought me.  I need a nap now.  LOL
> 
> But, it is a Wednesday, and while the great minion reminder from Schumi to do this Wednesday Thing, that means, oh yes it does, the .



Labs are the best!  We’ve had 2 yellow labs, a male then a female. Such great dogs. But shed tons. Yep, 2 weeks to go.
Maybe tomorrow afternoon I’ll get a chance to go thru and sort clothing. Today I’ve been battling a headache. Yes, it’s true, I can get stuff in Florida. We’re in Deerfield Beach 6 nights with a car before we head up to Orlando. My daughter wants to do some shopping while we’re there!  Macy’s always has good sales, plus we get 10% off for being foreign lol. Nordstrom Rack....  I just can’t forget my cell phone like I did 2 yrs ago, Mr had to Fed-X to me.
Seems like our weather patterns are reversed now. It’s been raining and in 50s here. 




bobbie68 said:


> Good morning ... It was a busy several days last week and into this week. I had a lot to do Thursday and Friday to get ready for the conference this weekend. It was an interesting trip. We ended up being the last ones to get to the hotel on Friday. I got our paper work and room keys and went up with the cart of luggage. Well I opened the door and there was one King bed , well that wasn't going to work. The adviser who's place I took never relayed over that I would need a room with two queen beds. She was suppose to be on her own. I went back downstairs and explained that Liv was staying with us and that a cot wouldn't work. The conference was between two hotels connected by a sky bridge. The hotel that our first room was in was the older of the two. The rooms were not in good shape and they were creepy. While Brian, Liv and I were in the first meeting Charlie waited up in the room. The woman told me it would take a few hours to change our room. Charlie was not part of the conference so he just hung out in the room. After the event she let me know that my new room was ready. I got moved to the other hotel with queen beds. We went over with our luggage and were so happy with it. It looked like it had just gone through room renovations. It was an indoor with an atrium where all he doors open too. We got lucky and were happy. The rest of the weekend went good. Liv was very nervous to go to the events so Brian and I went with her. Charlie hung out and played video games and then we went to the pool. We ended up  getting dinner at the mall it was connected to and the lunch they provided was good. Sunday we skipped the lunch and went to our six flags for the day. Overall good weekend. Liv learned a lot to bring back to our Key Club. I have been working on cleaning and laundry.
> 
> Liv has been applying to so many scholarships. She  finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient. She was so happy. We have to wait for the rest to come in.
> 
> It has been pasta dishes for dinner this week and one more tonight. I will make peas and pasta everyone seems to like it.
> 
> Our weather has been up and down. It was nice this weekend and Monday but yesterday was cool. I haven't been out yet today.
> 
> Charade nice pic of the teens. Congrats to B on prom queen...Our seniors have to do at least 20 hours of community service to graduate. Liv does a lot all the time so she was good. Wow under a month to graduation. We have about 57 days. Countdown for Disney.
> 
> 
> Sue Two week countdown  hope it flies by for you... Sounds like a nice visit Sunday for you with the kids. Oh I hate trying to decided what to  do about snack foods for young people, I worry I don't have a good variety or enough. It sounds like you will be busy till you leave, but it makes it go faster. I hope you will enjoy your show Congrats to your daughter
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Nice zoo pics glad you go to go and enjoy it before the crowds... Sounds like fun trying a different cruise line and place to go. I love when I can put ice int the tea and coffee, that means summertime is coming . I hear you no stop over for us to Orlando it is about a 2 and a half hour flight. I don't have to look for those fares though we will be  again.
> 
> 
> 
> Keishashadow Sorry to hear about the dinner. I have found a buffet place to go that has been good so far. Brian and Charlie like sushi and Liv and I do the hibachi. I hope your color turned out the way you wanted it to. I never knew that about anesthesia and hair, good to know.


I had a similar story in San Francisco with a Crown Plaza. I was traveling with 2 other girlfriends on my paddling team and I booked our room, with 2 queens. Get to the room and it’s 2 doubles. Nope. No way that’s happening so I went back down and said that’s not what I booked. Desk clerk disappeared into the back then came back out and said we’ve got you a 1 bedroom suite in the executive tower.  Yes!

Congrats to Liv!  And 57 day countdown to WDW! 

I think for Sunday I’ll make buttered popcorn and a  charcuterie platter. Baguette. And some sort of dessert.    
2.5 hrs is about same length flight for me to Anaheim. I always do a direct flight too. Sorta. I have to either take a short 30 min commuter flight to SeaTac or drive the 3 hrs. But from SeaTac it’s direct.



macraven said:


> _I have not been reading or posting
> mich the last week
> I have E. coli and staying in bed
> 
> I’ve request the WM to help moderate my forums _


Oh Mac, that’s not good. I hope you’re well soon.



keishashadow said:


> Humpty hump
> 
> Hair must be a hit, the mr is chasing me around the house & he’s on midnight shift, usually a slug.  No, he hasn’t caught me yet haha
> 
> Looking for something bland to make for dinner, may just order the mr yet another hoagie and make myself a peanut butter sammie at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen women in short dresses & heels/high platforms, do this sort of graceful swoop in & out of the canoes..how? Lol. I always wear bike shorts under skirts or dresses at the parks JIK. Don’t want to scare the kiddos.
> 
> Tummy still not quite back to form from the sushi, I’m pretending i’m Dieting.
> 
> 
> 
> I was ready to add HBO on Monday so I didn’t forget. Then saw the freebie week.  Going to drag it out till friday now lol. We have most of the seasons on dvd but not the last 2?  Was planning on binge watching Saturday but informed GD has a double header, under the lights, first softball games this Saturday.
> 
> It’s wrong to wish for rain I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> SWA has been working that sale since last Thursday, no love for me.  I’m hoping for a flight cancellation in June so I can switch to earlier NS that has since skyrocketed since i booked the date.  From what i’m Reading cancellations have been imposed into July already due to the plane issues.
> 
> What, no stingray city?!?  They have nice combo trips we’ve done in past out to reef.  Some providers way better than others.  One time had to book captain marvin’s As I waited too long.  Water was reallly choppy, they never should’ve take us out to the reef.  Not once but twice, I had to grab an unsupervised tween who was floundering in the water & drag back to boat. 2nd time I wound up swallowing a good mouthful of seawater myself.
> 
> 
> Wait, there are insurance agents who make house calls out there? Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube has tons of plot summaries, will do the trick to get up to speed.


Too funny about the hair!  Hope your stomach settles down soon. Dropping like flies around here!
I can send you our rain!  Been pouring here most of the day. Finally clearing. For now.
Good luck with SW. not an airline I frequent as they don’t fly into Canada.
Stingrays um no thanks. That’s awful taking you out in rough water. I hope life jackets were provided. 
Yup, we have agents that come to the house!  Great service. She was here this afternoon.
I have no idea how they can be graceful with heels and short dresses. My exit was anything but! 



schumigirl said:


> Awww.....Let him catch you Janet........ Glad the hair is a success........yes, been having Kyle go through some of the plots and stories.......and there is a lot!!!
> 
> I’m the same with the cycle shorts under dresses, you never know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting up late tonight......Kyle and I are planning on watching the Falcon Heavy rocket take off.........so excited for this!! Another 40 minutes or so hopefully......then bed!!
> 
> Have the exciting task of grocery shopping tomorrow.....
> 
> Cold tonight outside......and weekend is supposed to be even colder! Lovely........


I always wear spandex shorts under skirt or dresses at the parks especially. Don’t need wardrobe malfunctions!

Every time I say to myself I’m going to look up KSC rocket launch. I’d love to see one. Maybe this time, lol.




Lynne G said:


> Keisha and MonyK, ever cruise out of Tampa?  But the bullet and booked for early January.


Congrats!  Maybe you can arrive a few days early and spend some time at St. Pete Beach!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Just waiting for B to finish some homework so we can go to dinner.
> Got my suitcase out today to get ready to pack. We got an email from the band director confirming departure time. A few parents started complaining that we are 2 days away from leaving and we don’t even have a check list yet. The band booster president emailed back and basically told the parents to pack what you would normally pack for a trip to Orlando.
> 
> 
> Yep. We leave on Friday around 6:00 in the evening.
> 
> Hope you have a relaxing trip.
> 
> I wonder if our company does that. I think I will call.
> .


Normally I’d be saying my suitcases are down, I’m way behind my usual schedule. And I still have things in my suitcase from August/Sept I haven’t gotten around to unpacking. I do leave some things in that I always take.  Toiletries kit, sunscreen etc.
Thanks I need a relaxing trip, looking forward to toes in the sand! 
It’s definitely worth seeing if your car or house insurance offers car insurance. So much cheaper than what those rental companies charge. The credit cards only have limited coverage. No 3rd party liability. Useless.


----------



## Monykalyn

Had to bring babies in at dark. Of course they screech if in brooder. Currently fighting for space by my face. Will hold them for a few then off to bed for them. May retire to bed room for peace and quiet.  One more week and they should be old enough for outside all the time. 

Alright had enough. They keep trying to step on each other and peck my teeth.


----------



## Lynne G

So cute MonyK.  Sorry to hear of inspection stress and hope you got that large bottle of wine.  And yep, report of cruise would be nice.  Thanks.

Thanks Keisha, will be on deck to see that.  Think all aboard is 4 pm.  Will have to price Tampa versus MCO when SW opens schedule.  Kids want to come down a few days earlier, so minions or fish, we have passes to both, so hoping to see a great AP rate for RPR or PB.  Would make the kids happy.  Either that, or hit BGT for two or so days, and stay in Tampa area. 

Little one is not happy about the cruise line choice or where going.  Too bad.  I think when we go, she will still have fun.  She thinks the water and weather will not be warm in the gulf that time of year.  I am packing shorts and my bathing suit.  It will be warm.  And yeah, same price on the Mouse ship would get us barely an inside cabin versus large balcony we have.  I promised her the moment I see a military rate for the Mouse’s repositioning cruise in May next year, I will book.

Time to chill.  Evening sky was awash with shades of pink and purple.  Lovely.  Had my jacket on though.  Not too bad at 57, but the 20 mph wind is chilly. 

Have a good night all.  Hope Mac feels better soon, and Sue’s headache goes away fast, if not already gone.


----------



## macraven

Cant Get. Better


----------



## Lynne G

Take care Mac, and I hope the medicine does help soon.  Lots of hugs to you.  

And us homies will make sure all play nice in this dark side sand box.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and best you can do Mac, is rest and try to stay hydrated.  Even small sips as much as you can tolerate.  Go to the hospital if need more hydration.


----------



## Sue M

Mac you have my prayers. I think Hospital May be a good call, if you’re reading this. Please go. E. coli can be pretty scary.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 393868 Had to bring babies in at dark. Of course they screech if in brooder. Currently fighting for space by my face. Will hold them for a few then off to bed for them. May retire to bed room for peace and quiet.  One more week and they should be old enough for outside all the time.
> 
> Alright had enough. They keep trying to step on each other and peck my teeth.


I love this!  The babies are so attached to you!  Adorable.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I neee directing on what to do been on at first taking
> 
> Cant Get. Better
> VisionDoes not work I’m another
> Read
> Wj
> Started on docycline and was not correct med
> Had 4 does of it
> WBC increased to
> Was changed to bacterium
> 
> 
> 
> Blood draw in
> White coonf still bigj
> Eye focus off
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Mac wants to go thr  Chatt hospital
> They have  adniirdd 22 cases of  today
> 
> Please pray for me
> 
> E. coli meds are not helping me
> Started them last Thursday
> 
> Constant puking hope it eases
> Up
> Nausea pills 3 x day
> Don’t
> Help
> Yet
> 
> Where is my mom to help me
> 
> I won’t post any more about this
> 
> I have get better when hhntours can be booked
> Probably won’t be posting until I’m recovered
> Hope all play nice until I have improved
> I love our families



Take care and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks for the hump day pics lynne! Needed a laugh too-nursing home I was at had a surprise state surveyor show up-oh happy joy joy-NOT! showed up for a complaint and ended up spending most of the day in kitchen-and of course got them on stuff we've been preaching to staff for ages. LARGE wine with my name on it tonight!
> Still nice and toasty here-actually turned AC on last night so we could sleep. Will be back to heat by friday though-crazy time of year. Left babies outside in their pen all day while at work-all still alive and feisty.
> DD asked yesterday if she could have friend over to help with her Science Olympiad project (state is in 2 weeks)-and its a boy. Son whispered to me when I saw him "P has a BOY over" LOL! They are building a small model plane, with rubber band to wind propeller to fly-I seriously used to walk to corner drugstore in downtown Milwaukee as a kid (when visiting my city cousins) to buy kits that did exactly what they are building from scratch-for ~$0.50.
> Dinner from crockpot-so easy. At some point when I got home Diva chicken snuck in-wasn't coming to get extra noodles I tossed down to them. Turns out she was in for nap in downstairs...
> Puppy didn't work out-already found a home. Oh well-when it is right our next doggy will find us.
> YAY!! Hope they go fast for you!! and everything will come together.
> 
> 
> LOL I am same way-I just want to know if I am still on track to hit goals for retirement!
> Oh YUM!
> 
> Lots of pictures I hope-should dig out the trip pics (back on film-remember that?? LOL) from honeymoon and see if can recreate a couple...maybe not-26 years later may not be so pretty
> 
> Glad it ended up working out!
> 
> Congrats to her !!!!
> 
> OMG that is oldest DD fave combo. She also likes Brie anyway she can get it! Nice on the jacket find.
> 
> 
> oh no-you just can't get a break!! Hope you recover soon!
> 
> 
> Yeah count me in the "Not graceful swooper" club and also with the bike shorts!
> 
> Oh yea it is to Stingray city and another coral reef. Going with Moby Dick's tours this time, at least I hope so-sent in the reservation request, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not yet! You will have to report back! DH still wants to do a mouse cruise-so likely looking at PC and a short one. But erg-for the price of a 4 day on DCL I can literally get a week just about anywhere else, with better cabin.
> 
> DH out of town tonight-means I might be able to sleep tonight  Neither one of us slept well last night, and not sure why. Apparently we both were awake trying very hard to not move much and disturb the other one's "sleep".
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday eve!



lol....we`ve had nights like that too......both think the other is asleep and don't want to disturb each other.....yep, brie works with almost anything!!! love it.....

Hope you enjoyed your large wine last night...and yes, good luck with the doggy......



keishashadow said:


> I’m of the run forest, run state of mind right now.  We are both pretty drippy with allergies, ew all the way around lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, yes, a couple times.  TPA airport is small, easy to navigate.  If you fly into MCO, a few companies don’t have drop charges there and also offer free shuttle both to port & then again back to airport after the cruise!  Ridiculously short drive to port, less than in Port Everglades in FLL
> 
> During sail away, make sure to go out on deck for the glide under the bridge...almost seems as though you can reach up and touch the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost count but have been on somewhere between 6 but less than 10 DCL Cruises.  They are obscenely expensive, but you do receive a lovely experience.  Castaway Cay is so nice, especially the adult only area haha.  I’m of the same mind as you, mentally find myself figuring out how many ‘normal’ cruises I can book for the DCL fare.  It’s true, a 4 or even 3day sailing inside cabin on DCL would easily cover a week in a balcony on many other cruise lines.
> 
> We didn’t use the big online agency for upcoming cruise as there was really nothing in gimmies & their restrictive cancellation fees.  Their holiday sales, especially Memorial & Labor Day ones, offer extra generous perks on RCCL & Celebrity above & beyond what the cruiselines offer direct.



Oh well, yes.....maybe keep running then!!!! lol...….



Sue M said:


> Glad the new jacket worked out.  Ugh on the financial talks, that’s when my eyeballs glaze over, lol. Yummy muffins.
> Password comic is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Labs are the best!  We’ve had 2 yellow labs, a male then a female. Such great dogs. But shed tons. Yep, 2 weeks to go.
> Maybe tomorrow afternoon I’ll get a chance to go thru and sort clothing. Today I’ve been battling a headache. Yes, it’s true, I can get stuff in Florida. We’re in Deerfield Beach 6 nights with a car before we head up to Orlando. My daughter wants to do some shopping while we’re there!  Macy’s always has good sales, plus we get 10% off for being foreign lol. Nordstrom Rack....  I just can’t forget my cell phone like I did 2 yrs ago, Mr had to Fed-X to me.
> Seems like our weather patterns are reversed now. It’s been raining and in 50s here.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar story in San Francisco with a Crown Plaza. I was traveling with 2 other girlfriends on my paddling team and I booked our room, with 2 queens. Get to the room and it’s 2 doubles. Nope. No way that’s happening so I went back down and said that’s not what I booked. Desk clerk disappeared into the back then came back out and said we’ve got you a 1 bedroom suite in the executive tower.  Yes!
> 
> Congrats to Liv!  And 57 day countdown to WDW!
> 
> I think for Sunday I’ll make buttered popcorn and a  charcuterie platter. Baguette. And some sort of dessert.
> 2.5 hrs is about same length flight for me to Anaheim. I always do a direct flight too. Sorta. I have to either take a short 30 min commuter flight to SeaTac or drive the 3 hrs. But from SeaTac it’s direct.
> 
> 
> Oh Mac, that’s not good. I hope you’re well soon.
> 
> 
> Too funny about the hair!  Hope your stomach settles down soon. Dropping like flies around here!
> I can send you our rain!  Been pouring here most of the day. Finally clearing. For now.
> Good luck with SW. not an airline I frequent as they don’t fly into Canada.
> Stingrays um no thanks. That’s awful taking you out in rough water. I hope life jackets were provided.
> Yup, we have agents that come to the house!  Great service. She was here this afternoon.
> I have no idea how they can be graceful with heels and short dresses. My exit was anything but!
> 
> 
> I always wear spandex shorts under skirt or dresses at the parks especially. Don’t need wardrobe malfunctions!
> 
> Every time I say to myself I’m going to look up KSC rocket launch. I’d love to see one. Maybe this time, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Maybe you can arrive a few days early and spend some time at St. Pete Beach!
> 
> 
> Normally I’d be saying my suitcases are down, I’m way behind my usual schedule. And I still have things in my suitcase from August/Sept I haven’t gotten around to unpacking. I do leave some things in that I always take.  Toiletries kit, sunscreen etc.
> Thanks I need a relaxing trip, looking forward to toes in the sand!
> It’s definitely worth seeing if your car or house insurance offers car insurance. So much cheaper than what those rental companies charge. The credit cards only have limited coverage. No 3rd party liability. Useless.



Hope the headache has improved by now...…

Yes, we leave some items in the cases too....not much, but my American straighteners and things like that....

Wardrobe malfunctions are never fun......



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 393868 Had to bring babies in at dark. Of course they screech if in brooder. Currently fighting for space by my face. Will hold them for a few then off to bed for them. May retire to bed room for peace and quiet.  One more week and they should be old enough for outside all the time.
> 
> Alright had enough. They keep trying to step on each other and peck my teeth.



Cute though...……



So, we were in the minuses when I got up this morning...….I know we are forecast a very cold weekend, but didn't expect that this morning...…

Rocket didn't launch after all...….will try again tonight......hopefully wind shear will dissipate and it`ll get off the launch pad!!!! I guess seeing a launch and the fabulous images of a real black hole on the same day were too much!!!! yes, we`re geeks...….

Grocery shopping today and got an email from the local deli to say they`ve had a delivery of Italian olives we love so much......first stop this morning...……

Have a great Thursday everyone...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Have to say, not an olive eating person.  But, nice of the notice, so you can stop by to get some, Schumi.  

And I hear ya, 52 the high, and jacket needed.  Almost feels cold.  Thankfully, with some rain, 70's for the next 2 days' high.  

Oooh, a yellow orange horizon.  The sun is coming!  Woot!  Warm us up, please.

Not so warm inside either, so tea with out ice today.  

And for Mac, and all others, drink up, it's a Thursday.  Thirsty is the word of the day, and it's good to stay hydrated.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




So
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the homies.  Just remember:  Yep,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Hope Charade and B are all packed.  One more sleep before that very long bus drive.  Hope your trip is lots of fun and great music.


----------



## tink1957

Love you mac 
Praying you feel better soon.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Today prep day for colonoscopy tomorrow. I could come up with plenty of jokes about that. It’s not my first rodeo with this......glad to know my GI doc will be behind me 100% tomorrow morning.....LOL

My Sister who is a Nurse will be with me tomorrow. So thankful for her love and support.




Monykalyn cute chicks picture.



tink1957 said:


> Hi back at you Robo...hope your day is awesome



Morning Tink  hope all is good with you and yours.




bobbie68 said:


> Liv has been applying to so many scholarships. She finally heard back from one yesterday that she will be a recipient



Congratulations to Liv.




keishashadow said:


> Hair must be a hit, the mr is chasing me around the house & he’s on midnight shift, usually a slug. No, he hasn’t caught me yet haha



I say when you feel better let him catch you 






Sue M said:


> Mac you have my prayers. I think Hospital May be a good call, if you’re reading this. Please go. E. coli can be pretty scary.



Mac I’am going to second the suggestion Sue made......I would go to the ER in Chattanooga if that is the closet one to you and be evaluated......you are at risk for severe dehydration......this can become quite critical if not treated appropriately.

Sending prayers your way that you get well soon.





schumigirl said:


> Rocket didn't launch after all...….will try again tonight......hopefully wind shear will dissipate and it`ll get off the launch pad!!!! I guess seeing a launch and the fabulous images of a real black hole on the same day were too much!!!! yes, we`re geeks...….



Some of my friends drove up to watch the rocket launch.....they were pretty disappointed. This Falcon Heavy is supposed to be something to see for sure.  Hopefully they will launch this evening if conditions are favorable.



I received a late night phone call last night about a death In the family. My heart breaks for these sweet parents and his wife as they begin to grieve the loss of their beautiful son and husband. They are not sure what caused the death it was sudden and unexpected. Remember them in prayer.


----------



## Sue M

Good Morning.  Another overcast day here, more rain coming. Mr was out early to take the suv in for a new O ring what ever that is!  I’m going grocery shopping. 
And hopefully start tackling the clothing seasonal switching. It’s also a good way to weed out stuff I haven’t worn. 

Mac, thinking of you. 

Schumi I love olives too!  Nice they phone you about shipment. Too bad about launch. Hope you get to see it when it finally goes up.  Where’s the launch?  Yes thanks headache better today. 

Robo sorry!  Definitely not a fun time, but it will soon be behind you 

Lynne 70s sounds lovely. A high of 54 for us and rain. Friday supposed to get a break from the rain, then back to the usual scheduled programme. 

Hi Tink. And all the Sans family.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m in that I’ve got so much to do, I don’t know where to start mode, so I’ll waste time on the ‘net mode.  



Sue M said:


> Glad the new jacket worked out.  Ugh on the financial talks, that’s when my eyeballs glaze over, lol. Yummy muffins.
> Password comic is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Labs are the best!  We’ve had 2 yellow labs, a male then a female. Such great dogs. But shed tons. Yep, 2 weeks to go.
> Maybe tomorrow afternoon I’ll get a chance to go thru and sort clothing. Today I’ve been battling a headache. Yes, it’s true, I can get stuff in Florida. We’re in Deerfield Beach 6 nights with a car before we head up to Orlando. My daughter wants to do some shopping while we’re there!  Macy’s always has good sales, plus we get 10% off for being foreign lol. Nordstrom Rack....  I just can’t forget my cell phone like I did 2 yrs ago, Mr had to Fed-X to me.
> Seems like our weather patterns are reversed now. It’s been raining and in 50s here.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar story in San Francisco with a Crown Plaza. I was traveling with 2 other girlfriends on my paddling team and I booked our room, with 2 queens. Get to the room and it’s 2 doubles. Nope. No way that’s happening so I went back down and said that’s not what I booked. Desk clerk disappeared into the back then came back out and said we’ve got you a 1 bedroom suite in the executive tower.  Yes!
> 
> Congrats to Liv!  And 57 day countdown to WDW!
> 
> I think for Sunday I’ll make buttered popcorn and a  charcuterie platter. Baguette. And some sort of dessert.
> 2.5 hrs is about same length flight for me to Anaheim. I always do a direct flight too. Sorta. I have to either take a short 30 min commuter flight to SeaTac or drive the 3 hrs. But from SeaTac it’s direct.
> 
> 
> Oh Mac, that’s not good. I hope you’re well soon.
> 
> 
> Too funny about the hair!  Hope your stomach settles down soon. Dropping like flies around here!
> I can send you our rain!  Been pouring here most of the day. Finally clearing. For now.
> Good luck with SW. not an airline I frequent as they don’t fly into Canada.
> Stingrays um no thanks. That’s awful taking you out in rough water. I hope life jackets were provided.
> Yup, we have agents that come to the house!  Great service. She was here this afternoon.
> I have no idea how they can be graceful with heels and short dresses. My exit was anything but!
> 
> 
> I always wear spandex shorts under skirt or dresses at the parks especially. Don’t need wardrobe malfunctions!
> 
> Every time I say to myself I’m going to look up KSC rocket launch. I’d love to see one. Maybe this time, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Maybe you can arrive a few days early and spend some time at St. Pete Beach!
> 
> 
> Normally I’d be saying my suitcases are down, I’m way behind my usual schedule. And I still have things in my suitcase from August/Sept I haven’t gotten around to unpacking. I do leave some things in that I always take.  Toiletries kit, sunscreen etc.
> Thanks I need a relaxing trip, looking forward to toes in the sand!
> It’s definitely worth seeing if your car or house insurance offers car insurance. So much cheaper than what those rental companies charge. The credit cards only have limited coverage. No 3rd party liability. Useless.



St pete’s Beach is amazing!  Never have taken the time to drive down the coast to explore all the other great ones there.



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 393868 Had to bring babies in at dark. Of course they screech if in brooder. Currently fighting for space by my face. Will hold them for a few then off to bed for them. May retire to bed room for peace and quiet.  One more week and they should be old enough for outside all the time.
> 
> Alright had enough. They keep trying to step on each other and peck my teeth.



You are “the”  mother hen 

My mom retired from a nursing home.  I remember her getting into such a tizzy when they knew the inspectors were coming for the white glove inspection.  Worse, the mood she’d be in after they showed up unannounced.  



Lynne G said:


> So cute MonyK.  Sorry to hear of inspection stress and hope you got that large bottle of wine.  And yep, report of cruise would be nice.  Thanks.
> 
> Thanks Keisha, will be on deck to see that.  Think all aboard is 4 pm.  Will have to price Tampa versus MCO when SW opens schedule.  Kids want to come down a few days earlier, so minions or fish, we have passes to both, so hoping to see a great AP rate for RPR or PB.  Would make the kids happy.  Either that, or hit BGT for two or so days, and stay in Tampa area.
> 
> Little one is not happy about the cruise line choice or where going.  Too bad.  I think when we go, she will still have fun.  She thinks the water and weather will not be warm in the gulf that time of year.  I am packing shorts and my bathing suit.  It will be warm.  And yeah, same price on the Mouse ship would get us barely an inside cabin versus large balcony we have.  I promised her the moment I see a military rate for the Mouse’s repositioning cruise in May next year, I will book.
> 
> Time to chill.  Evening sky was awash with shades of pink and purple.  Lovely.  Had my jacket on though.  Not too bad at 57, but the 20 mph wind is chilly.
> 
> Have a good night all.  Hope Mac feels better soon, and Sue’s headache goes away fast, if not already gone.



Ain’t it something when the kiddos are picky as to vacation choices when on ma & pa’s dime? Lol, a wake up call once they start paying the bills.

The Caribbean can be cold in January, missed a tender port @ Half Moon Cay last year with one of my DS on CCL.  Wound up with an overnight in Nassau, not a win in my book.  

Have done the Gulf same month, water is much warmer than eastern islands.  Wear a long sleeved rash guard and you’ll be fine

BG is a one day for us, of all things enjoy the landscaping there



macraven said:


> Cant Get. Better



You better missie!  Sounds like you may need an IV to perk up.  



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Today prep day for colonoscopy tomorrow. I could come up with plenty of jokes about that. It’s not my first rodeo with this......glad to know my GI doc will be behind me 100% tomorrow morning.....LOL
> 
> My Sister who is a Nurse will be with me tomorrow. So thankful for her love and support.
> 
> View attachment 393925
> 
> 
> Monykalyn cute chicks picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Tink  hope all is good with you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Liv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say when you feel better let him catch you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac I’am going to second the suggestion Sue made......I would go to the ER in Chattanooga if that is the closet one to you and be evaluated......you are at risk for severe dehydration......this can become quite critical if not treated appropriately.
> 
> Sending prayers your way that you get well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends drove up to watch the rocket launch.....they were pretty disappointed. This Falcon Heavy is supposed to be something to see for sure.  Hopefully they will launch this evening if conditions are favorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I received a late night phone call last night about a death In the family. My heart breaks for these sweet parents and his wife as they begin to grieve the loss of their beautiful son and husband. They are not sure what caused the death it was sudden and unexpected. Remember them in prayer.



LOLOLOLOL i’m Swiping that line!  Oddly enough i found a probing voice mail from hospital scheduling department.  I’m so long overdue.  Forgot I promised my family dr I’d call them.  Returning that call will go on the bottom of my list.


----------



## Lynne G

All the potty talk.  LOL Hope all goes well, Robo.  Glad you have one of your DSis to be with you.

Mac, still sending prayers and well wishes.   I hope you feel so much better soon.  Saw on the news, so many have it, Kentucky with the most number infected, with Georgia a close second.  I hope whatever caused it, can be found, and no more infected.

Yeah, Keisha, and little one even more annoyed that she remembered she did not have the veto power.  Yeah, when you don't pay, and don't say, I do have veto power, and executive choice.  While I think crazy for price, I may pay for soda package for her.  She can drink coffee, iced most of the the time, but hates tea.  Soda will do.  Think it includes juices, but that would most likely be a no for her too.  At least it's unlimited, and includes large bottles of water, which she will drink, it may be worth it.  At least the tip is included in the price per day.  

Starting to see what to do in the ports.  Only over 200 days.  Yeah, I know time will fly.  We got lucky on our Bahama cruise last mid January.  Best day at the Mouse's beach in weeks.  Even the rain the Captain said was coming, apparently realized we wanted enjoy the beach, went South and was a sunny and warm day.  We did swim some, and enjoyed a bike ride around the island after we cleaned up from the beach.   Was a great beach day.  Though older one says he has no desire to step foot in Nassau any day soon after our very hot walk around the town.  And yeah, an overnight there, Keisha, would not be a win in my book either.  We don't shop much on cruises.  Only since it happened to be a Marvel cruise, we just had to get the cruise shirt.  Little one is still miffed we did not get her one.  Well, we did get her a cruise key chain and a shirt she agreed to via our texting, from Key West.  Sometimes she can be so annoying.  Older one is just happy to go on vacation with me, and neither kid complains about one room.  What will be interesting, is who gets the sofa bed.  And on cruise critic, a review of the cabin we have said it was in good location and was fine for the 3 adults staying in it.  So, I am very happy to read that.  And the best part, since little one will be 18 on the cruise, we all can enjoy the most likely more quiet, adult pool and section. Also, happy boat if fully booked, is about 2800, including crew, so not too big, and just small enough, getting around should be easy to figure out. 

Eeek, need to do my lunchtime walk.  Later homies.  

Afternoon Tink, Robo and Keisha (who's hopefully checked off the first couple of to do items on her to do list).


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, good luck tomorrow with the check.......I know you know there’s nothing to it really......had one friend make such a fuss.......even her teen daughter scolded her!

Sorry to hear you have a death in the family. Sudden deaths seem extra tragic. Much love to them.

Sue, glad the headache is better.........and you’ll get your packing sorted.....plenty of time yet........yes, grateful to the store for letting me know olives arrived......they sell so quickly and I am a good customer......lol.......yes, launch is back on tonight same time....another late night.....launch is at Cape Canaveral......

Keisha....nice one with the line........wasting time on the net is never wasting time.....lol.....

Lynne, sounds like a few nice plans there........hope you had a nice walk........



Pretty productive day.......apart from shopping then stopping in at the deli.....picked up more than olives of course.......lots of prosciutto and an assortment of other stuff......love that store!!! Genuine Italians who know a good bit of produce when they see it. 

Another late night tonight, hoping launch goes ahead.........


----------



## keishashadow

Mmmmm prosciutto 

Lynne we are tossing a 5 (might be 6 day) cruise out of TPA first week in Dec, along with either WDW/U or DL.  I nearly fainted when i realized Thanksgiving hits late this year, as in 2 days before that trip would start.  Seriously, considering to see if DH can switch the week.  It was way too hectic last time we left on the Sat after the holiday.  Heck, I didn’t even have everything ‘rid up’ by then.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha rates for early Dec are good, but both kids aren’t out of final week until around the 17th.  Darn 15 December cruises half the price of one’s leaving 21 December.  Hence, we would do one over New Year’s, but with DM birthday NY day, we would have to leave the 2nd.  So that is what we are planning, as cruise leaves the 5th, but returns day before little one goes back to school.  Was cheapest could find, as most cheap was later in month.  

Little one still yapping about ports and line choice.  Hey, we have been to none, so hoping unusually warm, and we have extra fun, safely.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Trying to tie up some last minute ends before leaving tomorrow. I discovered today that I can't set my office email to do an out of office response. I suggested to the boss that she just open my email each day. She told me she needed directions. I said that it was simple, just click start and then Outlook. No, too complicated for her. She had to write down the instructions.
I'm a little annoyed with our contractors. I told the 2 guys who were working on the deck and their supervisor that my husband was out of town and if they needed anything to text me. Gave them my phone number. Today around lunchtime dh texted me and said that he had gotten text from the contractor that the deck was finished and they were requesting payment. Sure, text the guy 2200 miles away and not the person at the house. Makes perfect sense.



Monykalyn said:


> Needed a laugh too-nursing home I was at had a surprise state surveyor show up-oh happy joy joy-NOT! showed up for a complaint and ended up spending most of the day in kitchen-and of course got them on stuff we've been preaching to staff for ages. LARGE wine with my name on it tonight!


 Oh no. Hope everything worked out well.



Monykalyn said:


> Puppy didn't work out-already found a home. Oh well-when it is right our next doggy will find us.


 Bummer. I'm a big fan of local shelters. Hopefully you and the right dog will find each other soon.



Sue M said:


> Normally I’d be saying my suitcases are down, I’m way behind my usual schedule. And I still have things in my suitcase from August/Sept I haven’t gotten around to unpacking. I do leave some things in that I always take. Toiletries kit, sunscreen etc.
> Thanks I need a relaxing trip, looking forward to toes in the sand!


 Well...my suitcase is out, but noting has been packed yet. I'm going to start tonight while B is in dance. Toiletries will get packed tomorrow.



macraven said:


> Cant Get. Better


 Continued prayers for your recovery.



schumigirl said:


> Grocery shopping today and got an email from the local deli to say they`ve had a delivery of Italian olives we love so much......first stop this morning...……


Not a olive fan, but how cool that they email you when something you like is in stock.



Lynne G said:


> Hope Charade and B are all packed.


 B is mostly packed. I haven't started yet.



Robo56 said:


> oday prep day for colonoscopy tomorrow. I could come up with plenty of jokes about that. It’s not my first rodeo with this......glad to know my GI doc will be behind me 100% tomorrow morning.....LOL


 You have my sympathies. My mom is a colon cancer survivor, so I started getting screenings long before the recommended age.



Robo56 said:


> I received a late night phone call last night about a death In the family. My heart breaks for these sweet parents and his wife as they begin to grieve the loss of their beautiful son and husband. They are not sure what caused the death it was sudden and unexpected. Remember them in prayer.


 So sorry to hear this.



Sue M said:


> And hopefully start tackling the clothing seasonal switching


 I need to do that too. I guess sometime after we get back.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keisha, and little one even more annoyed that she remembered she did not have the veto power. Yeah, when you don't pay, and don't say, I do have veto power, and executive choice


 If B complains I remind her that she is more them welcome to stay at home. It's an empty threat, but seems to work.

Okay, enough procrastinating. I'm off to start packing.


----------



## Robo56

Have a safe trip tomorrow Charade.



Sue M said:


> Robo sorry! Definitely not a fun time, but it will soon be behind you



Nice one......LOL




keishashadow said:


> LOLOLOLOL i’m Swiping that line! Oddly enough i found a probing voice mail from hospital scheduling department. I’m so long overdue. Forgot I promised my family dr I’d call them. Returning that call will go on the bottom of my list.







Lynne G said:


> All the potty talk. LOL Hope all goes well, Robo. Glad you have one of your DSis to be with you.



Me too.....weekend is almost here. Hope your weather is getting better.




schumigirl said:


> Robo, good luck tomorrow with the check.......I know you know there’s nothing to it really......had one friend make such a fuss.......even her teen daughter scolded her!



Thanks. Prep is actually worse then the procedure........teens are usually more dramatic then the parents sounds like your friend and daughter switched places.



Charade67 said:


> You have my sympathies. My mom is a colon cancer survivor, so I started getting screenings long before the recommended age.



Charade glad to hear your mom survived her colon cancer  yep colonoscopy is a necessary thing. I have UC so was getting mine early on to.

Mac hope you are getting the help you  need to get better. Get well soon.

Schumi my friend went to see the Falcon rocket go off. She said it was really cool when the two side rocket boosters came back and landed. She said the sonic boom with both was really loud.




Good night Sans family


----------



## schumigirl

Safe journey Charade.....hope the bus ride goes past quickly!!!

Robo....yes, we watched it......wouldn’t have missed it for the world! Even if it was put off till 2.30am our time, we would have stayed up.......but glad it went on schedule as it was almost midnight our time by time we got to bed......Amazing historic moment.......then watching all three rocket boosters come back and land safely, was utterly amazing.......first time they’ve managed that and it was fabulous to hear the enthusiasm of the employees as they realised what had happened.......

The prep I had wasn’t too bad at all, I went without a lot of food the few days before not just the one day before the prep so it was easier than most folks experience....it was the hunger that got me more than anything! Tom and Kyle had fish and chips too that night for dinner! 




Cold again this morning........taking DS to work today as they have closed his office car park for work being done on it or something......so nearest car park is a long walk and short stay only, so we said we’ll take him and do some clothes shopping since we’re near town.......and I’d like a smaller suitcase for NY trip.......it’s only a week so our usual ones are too big.....will see if I can find one the right size......can’t be too small either!!!! 

Friday again............time for a glass of wine........later of course, breakfast time here........

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Safe journey Charade.....hope the bus ride goes past quickly!!!
> 
> Robo....yes, we watched it......wouldn’t have missed it for the world! Even if it was put off till 2.30am our time, we would have stayed up.......but glad it went on schedule as it was almost midnight our time by time we got to bed......Amazing historic moment.......then watching all three rocket boosters come back and land safely, was utterly amazing.......first time they’ve managed that and it was fabulous to hear the enthusiasm of the employees as they realised what had happened.......
> 
> The prep I had wasn’t too bad at all, I went without a lot of food the few days before not just the one day before the prep so it was easier than most folks experience....it was the hunger that got me more than anything! Tom and Kyle had fish and chips too that night for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold again this morning........taking DS to work today as they have closed his office car park for work being done on it or something......so nearest car park is a long walk and short stay only, so we said we’ll take him and do some clothes shopping since we’re near town.......and I’d like a smaller suitcase for NY trip.......it’s only a week so our usual ones are too big.....will see if I can find one the right size......can’t be too small either!!!!
> 
> Friday again............time for a glass of wine........later of course, breakfast time here........
> 
> Have a great Friday.......


Did they televise the launch?  Sounds amazing. 

For my next colonoscopy I’m going to try altering my diet in advance. Seems like the way to go. The hunger was the worst!  So I kept drinking lots. 

Funny you’re having breakfast and I’m getting ready for bed!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Did they televise the launch?  Sounds amazing.
> 
> For my next colonoscopy I’m going to try altering my diet in advance. Seems like the way to go. The hunger was the worst!  So I kept drinking lots.
> 
> Funny you’re having breakfast and I’m getting ready for bed!



No, we watched it on the Internet........Kyle has a gaming computer so has a large monitor for it, so we watched it on that in his room. Amazing. 

Yes, here I was advised to eat very little the day before the prep and starvation day. I also ate a just a tiny amount of “white” food for the 3 days before that.......had no issues at all. I was miserable and starving and not very pleasant to be around....apparently I was grumpy lol.......but it made life so much easier on the prep day....

Yes, just finished breakfast of toast, cream cheese and grape jelly......and big mug of tea........

Off out now......have a good sleep........


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Thanks. Prep is actually worse then the procedure.


Each time I’ve had the procedure the prep has been slightly different, but always horrible. The last time the hardest thing was forcing down all the liquids. (I always think about Dumbledore when he and Harry went after the locket.) For some reason the volume of liquid seemed a lot larger the last time.



Robo56 said:


> Charade glad to hear your mom survived her colon cancer


 Thank you. She is also a breast cancer survivor. I got to start those screenings early too.

It’s almost 6:00 and I do not want to be up this early. I’m going to try to get a little more sleep before I have to get up for real.


----------



## schumigirl

Doesn't sound a fun thing to drink Charade......the prep I took had a little fizzy sensation, and tasted like sweet fizzy lemonade, so wasn`t unpleasant.……

A couple of friends, and I believe my sister, had one that they just couldn't swallow over......that didn't work out well!!! Had to contact the clinic and get a different prep they could actually swallow!!



Beautiful day here, but still a bit chilly...….been out, got some nice things and even DH did too......always the way when you`re not really looking for anything.....and among other things, strangely enough I got a new pair of winter boots!!! Seemed odd buying them right now, but they were irresistible...….

Shrimp and avocado salad for lunch...….and sausage casserole for dinner......very hearty and warming dish and we all enjoy it...…

No plans so far this weekend for us......I think we are becoming a little anti social!!!


----------



## Lynne G

I am always up early for a trip (though the 5:40 am flight this Fall ...), as excited and a touch nervous.  Hope you got some more shut eye Charade, and ride goes fast, with no drama from the teens, and adults.  Have a great time, both of you.  

Robo, glad you are okay, and hope a clean result.  Hope you have a nice weekend.  Great picture of the rocket.  

Schumi, nice to help out your DS.  And good luck finding the perfect smaller bag.  I have only one bag that can fit overhead, but I will check it in most times, as SW has no extra bag fee.  Plus, when I pack it heavy, I am so short, I give a smile, and usually a taller person puts it in and takes it out if it is in the cabin overhead. Little one wants to spend a few days in NYC.  Still on my thoughts, as would be during first week of June.  I will be taking train though, no driving into the City, if I can help it.  If we take the faster train, about an hour ride.  Winter items here, are mostly at a good discount, and getting more and more pushed in the back, so glad you found a pair of winter boots you like. Having no plan is s good thing.  I like a quiet weekend.  Plus, when something comes up, why yes, we can come and why yes, we have time for you.  

With that, decided a three day weekend, as want to put car in a bit earlier, so avoid that Friday afternoon traffic.  Mom alarm needs to sound soon.  

And a hehe, as a treat, bought season passes to Dorney Park.  There is a pass holder breakfast with Snoopy next month.  Oh yes I did.  Little one and I are booked. And yes, we do not have to do the meet and greet.  But it’s Snoopy.  We will see.  I hope the weather is nice.  

Have a fabulous Friday and a beautiful weekend.  Once again, we get warmer weather, 20 degrees warmer, but clouds get thicker as the day goes by, then rain, heavy in the evening, and chance of rain all weekend.  Oh well.  A weekend is a weekend, and wahoo for that.

Mac, I hope you are getting better, and resting well, and drinking to stay hydrated.  Prayers to you my friend, mummy dust too.  

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

I managed to doze off a bit, but then the birds started chirping. They seemed extra loud this morning. I gave up, got up, and changed the sheets on the bed. Today I will finish packing and give the house a once over before we leave. If I’m lucky I might even get a nap in.


----------



## schumigirl

I`m doubting the boots now...…..

Wish they had been on sale!!! They have a heel, quite a large heel and I don't usually wear them like that, but I guess I could keep them for when I`m just getting out of the car, into the place we`re going and back in the car again.....not for walking miles that's for sure......but they are comfortable...….

Our overhead bags are decent sized too, we have 10kg in hand luggage, plus 32 kg in checked luggage.....so the cases are a decent size.....didn't see a smaller one that was big enough and the others were either too big or too small...…...guess I`ll need to keep looking.....still got a while till June. 



Sun is shining, laundry is out on line and will be dry in time to get it all done today....washed, dried, ironed and put away...….that makes me smile!!!!! Yes, quite sad to be so happy over too...….


----------



## RAPstar

I'm alive. I got a car. I have more debt. Universal announced the perfect house to make me come back, just on a super small scale. Hi!


----------



## Lynne G

Cloudy with peaks of sun.  Got warmer fast.  Wish I had our shorts on.  Little one changed into shorts fast.  

Nice Friday so far.

Safe travels Charade.

And a big hello to RAPstar!  So nice to see ya post, and woot for new car.  Hope you are doing well, and excited about HHN.  Hey even a weekend or a few days is still better than not being able to go.

Little one keeps wanting to leave on a Friday afternoon and visit Harry, leaving Sunday night.  Seems her AP is burning in her pocket.

Eek, and little one just said, dorm choice list is due next week.  My baby.....


----------



## keishashadow

Not, can’t decide if i’m Getting beat down by spring time allergies or i’ve Caught a whopper of a cold. Started to take cough medicine & spray my throat with chloraseptic found myself nodding off a few times today.  Will be a very early night.

 

Found out i’m On duty tomorrow am, wah.  Figured i’d Come home & grab a few hours of sleep.  Nope, Jr leaving for vacation to St. Louis to watch a couple of playoff hockey games.  I was volunteered to make a hearty breakfast early enough to put the Kabosh on that lol. 



Sue M said:


> Did they televise the launch?  Sounds amazing.
> 
> For my next colonoscopy I’m going to try altering my diet in advance. Seems like the way to go. The hunger was the worst!  So I kept drinking lots.
> 
> Funny you’re having breakfast and I’m getting ready for bed!



The mr had his first last year, they gave him specific diet to start following five days prior.  Smart, less in, less out . 

Like charade said, the Last time i had to drink what seemed to be a gallon of gross stuff.  He was prescribed a little brown bottle, looked like something out of HP, believe he only had to drink it in 2 glasses of water.



Charade67 said:


> Each time I’ve had the procedure the prep has been slightly different, but always horrible. The last time the hardest thing was forcing down all the liquids. (I always think about Dumbledore when he and Harry went after the locket.) For some reason the volume of liquid seemed a lot larger the last time.
> 
> Thank you. She is also a breast cancer survivor. I got to start those screenings early too.
> 
> It’s almost 6:00 and I do not want to be up this early. I’m going to try to get a little more sleep before I have to get up for real.



I’m told some doctors still prescribe the older type, as it’s tends to be less expensive for those paying OOP.  

Have a great trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome back Robbie.....nice to see you again...been a while!!!!

Lynne.....sneaky little trip would be nice for you and DD...…

Keisha...…..oh you`re on breakfast tomorrow...….yay!!!! Bacon for me.....not much else...… Hope you aren't coming down with something, although get it out of the way before your trip!!!! 



I am yawning my head off tonight......think it`ll be an early night tonight for us too......friend stayed for a couple of hours and had dinner with us......didn't make sausage casserole after all......well, I did, I just froze it......made a huge plate of help yourself stuff like shrimps, prosciutto, salami`s, olives and so on.....and I had made some rosemary bread...….it was very nice. 

Only thing I`ve done tonight is some trip report.....not much else....watched some tv and drank tea......the high life!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Annnnd.......we’re off! Next stop Orlando!


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage Charade!  Hope you have an awesome trip.

Congrats on the new car and HHN trip Robbie...wish we were going at the same time.

Keisha...yeah that kitty sums up how I feel when someone wishes me happy weekend since I work every stinking one.  Monday and Tuesday are my weekend.

Continuing prayers for mac for a speedy recovery...hope to hear from you soon.

Hi to Carole,  Robo, Sue, Lynne and everyone else reading along...hope you have a wonderful weekend, lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Little one keeps wanting to leave on a Friday afternoon and visit Harry, leaving Sunday night. Seems her AP is burning in her pocket.


 Sounds fun!



keishashadow said:


> Not, can’t decide if i’m Getting beat down by spring time allergies or i’ve Caught a whopper of a cold. Started to take cough medicine & spray my throat with chloraseptic found myself nodding off a few times today. Will be a very early night.


 I am in same boat! Not coughing but bout to just stuff kleenex up the nose and be done with it. Sure the cough will start soon with all the drippy stuff. So wore out today I kept dozing off too. Didn't help that DH snored alot last night.



keishashadow said:


> Jr leaving for vacation to St. Louis to watch a couple of playoff hockey games


 LET'S GO BLUES!!



Charade67 said:


> Annnnd.......we’re off! Next stop Orlando!


 YAY!! Safe travels, hope the teens aren't too wild to travel with!



tink1957 said:


> Continuing prayers for mac for a speedy recovery...hope to hear from you soon.


 Yes hope you are on road to recovery!

Much cooler today. Got nothing done other than to get the babies to outside pen-was a bit cool but sunny. Supposed to be rainy tomorrow so the monsters will have to be cooped up.

Home opener last night for our Double A Cardinals team-We stayed til the end-walk off HR for a winner! Was pretty cold by time we left.
Son with soccer game tonight-they won, but I stayed home as whether allergies or cold I figure being chilled again probably not good idea.
Had to go get Charlie out as the squeaking going on was driving me nuts. she's currently asleep on me.
Was a takeout pizza night here. Need to do some grocery shopping tomorrow as I didn't get it done today.

*yawn.  Bed soon


----------



## Sue M

Good evening!  Busy day. Pre trip haircut done!  Load of laundry done.  Took care of weekly hot tub maintenance.  Winter clothes packed away, summer clothes put in dresser & closet. I’m feeling relieved to get that done. I know I’ve been fussing about it!  Now I can start deciding what to take so I can get clothes washed and ready to go. 
The sun was out today here!  Even though I was busy getting things done and no time to enjoy it, it was still nice to have a break from the rain. 

Tomorrow going to see Singing In The Rain matinee with girlfriends then dinner. Going to an Irish Pub by the river. 

Maybe Sunday after church I’ll start filtering thru clothing and start taking things out for Florida. Going over to daughters & boyfriends place for Game of Thrones in the evening!  Yay.

Robo hope everything went well today.  I’ve heard about the prep where you have to drink litres of gross stuff. I’m glad I didn’t have to. I was just given 2 packets of powder to take one the night before, and one the morning of. Just mix with half cup water. It became a fizzy drink a bit bitter but not bad. And I had a couple of pills to take. 
I’m sorry to hear about the death in your family. 

Mac, thinking of you.  Hope you’re getting better.  

Keishashadow, yup I’m guilty of having too much to do and don’t know where to start so I phaf  around on iPad, it’s called avoidance lol. 
I miss St. Pete. Haven’t gone in a few years. The powdered sugar sand, calm waters to float in. Heaven!  

Lynne when I stay in a room with both daughters with 2 queens + sofa bed they’ve traded off alternating between bed and sofa bed. Worked for them. 
I’m of the same mind, the person paying has final say!  But it’s never been a problem.

Charade safe travels yay!  

Schumi hope you find the luggage size you’re looking for.  I tend to travel with a 4 wheel carry on, which always has 2 days worth of clothing in it just in case. I’ve been burned more than once. So now I bring what I need to get me thru 48 hrs if luggage is delayed. Then I have a mid sized checked bag.  I used to use the large size suitcase but it would always end up over weigh. The more room you have the more stuff you pack in!  

Keishashadow hope it’s not a cold. I have allergies. Usually take Reactine Kirkland version. A few days ago I picked up Flonase. It seems to help. I’ll see how it works in Florida. AC can affect me badly. Never know when. It’s not in all places. But can do a number on my sinuses and I have to leave. Always seems to happen at restaurants. I keep my room AC around 70. Love when the room has a ceiling fan too. I can’t tolerate a freezing cold room.

Monykalyn we had pizza night yesterday!  

I really feel I’ve accomplished stuff today, finally. Have a good night all!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Charade67

3:00 a.m. and we should be in Florida soon. We are all going to be so exhausted tonight. 



RAPstar said:


> I got a car.


Congrats!



Lynne G said:


> Eek, and little one just said, dorm choice list is due next week. My baby.....


we have to do that too. I think Freshman registration opens on Monday. 



keishashadow said:


> Not, can’t decide if i’m Getting beat down by spring time allergies or i’ve Caught a whopper of a cold. Started to take cough medicine & spray my throat with chloraseptic found myself nodding off a few times today. Will be a very early night.


 I hope it’s just allergies. Spring colds are miserable. 



Monykalyn said:


> YAY!! Safe travels, hope the teens aren't too wild to travel with!


Not too bad. There was one that wouldn’t stop talking for a couple of hours, but he finally mellowed out. 



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow going to see Singing In The Rain matinee with girlfriends then dinner. Going to an Irish Pub by the river.


 That’s my favorite movie of all time. Love Gene Kelly. 

Posting on a phone is a pain, but even worse when on a bus. I’ll check back in when I’m not moving.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki...…...won`t say enjoy your weekend...….but enjoy your evenings on the weekend...…

MonyK….hope you feel better and it`s not a cold!!! Pizza is always good for anything.....and hope you slept better last night!!

Sue, happy new hair do..….

Yes, we have 10kg (22lbs) of hand luggage, so we always take enough clothes in that for first few days....just in case....my big case is the four wheeled type and large.....I`m sure I could still fill it for a week!!! But, I`m going on the train to airport hotel where I meet mum, so want something a little easier to navigate since I`m on my own......it might just be better all round taking the smaller of the three large ones we have already. Having 32kg (70lbs) of checked luggage is fabulous, but I can easily fill that!!! 



Good Saturday morning..…..

Looks like an alright weekend....not the apocalyptic weekend of cold they had forecast.....it very rarely is......sunshine and cloud so far.....and it`s only just after 8am...….

Got a wine delivery coming today....need to make room for them in our so called wine cellar......it`s not really a cellar though.....friends just named it that as a joke, and it stuck...…..should be here before midday.

Not much else going on today...…

We don't get GoT till 2am Sunday morning, so will be up at 5am to watch it with Kyle so we don't hear any spoilers during the day...….won`t post any though in case others haven't seen it...….

Feel like a Rocky Horror movie night tonight...….





​
Have a great Saturday all...…...time for bacon...…..


----------



## Charade67

We are in Orlando. On our way to the band competition. Universal later.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Ooh I will be over Schumi. 

Yay!  Live report from Charade.  Hope the band has a fun time playing, then fun in the Dark Side parks.  

At my Dsis’s house, where older one is house and dog sitting for her, while she is enjoying some far away fun.  Little one came too, as she thought I could relax as she drove my car to the car garage last night to drop it off for service.  I needed older one to pick me up, since the car place is closer to my DSis’s place than mine, so the plan of older one and me for dinner became a 3 party.  A very good meal at a burger place, that was packed with people.  We ate all, and took some fries home.  They were eaten with some chocolate chip cookies little one decided to bake around 11 last night.  

Hence, only I am up.  Dog went out, and is happily sleeping at my feet.  He is an old dog, and not that social, so he is not touching my feet and will not sit on me.  He is nice though, and will let you pet him at times.  That is fine, I have a blanket, and the remote.  

Not much tea is found here, how is my Dsis is related to me? LOL. So coffee it is, and cloudy morning. Lots of loud rain overnight, but that large green and yellow on radar seen as we went to bed, is now clear, but cloudy, and warm.  60 out now, with low 70’s this afternoon.  Shorts after I clean up for the day.

Hope all have a nice Saturday, and Tink, hope your work goes quick and you get some fun today.

Sue, oh while little one complains, she will go without complaint, and kids sometimes switch beds, sometime they don’t care.  We are all happy, as 3 beds means all do not have to share a bed.

I need more cofffe.  English football game on, so enjoying that and seeing they have full sun. Nice.


----------



## Sue M

With all the talk of Rocket launches I finally looked up KSC launches. Looks like there’s one on April 26 @5:55 am. Mighty early for me with time change, it will be 2:55am. Ugh. I wonder if I stroll down to the beach if I’ll be able to see something?  I’ve heard of people able to see from Ft Lauderdale beach. Probably just a glowing object going up. But still.....

Looking forward to the play today. Was reading good reviews.  

It’s 5:35 here, been up since 4:30 am. Given up trying to get back to sleep. Pouring rain and loud!  Yuck. It was nice to have a break from the rain yesterday and see some sunshine. Now back to the usually scheduled programme!
Looking forward to some Florida sunshine. 

So Charade, hows the weather in a Orlando?  Glad you made it down safely!  

Schumi yay for wine delivery!  And bacon!  I’m already plotting out how I’m going to watch GOT while I’m away. My friend looked up if any pubs near Deerfield Beach are having viewing night. Seems like there’s one in Boca Raton that’s doing it. That’s just up the road from Deerfield so May give them a call to inquire.  And I heard the Universal Resorts have HBO?  I hope so!  
I have the HBO app on my iPad but don’t think it works in the USA. 
You must have different weight restrictions,  I think ours is 50lb. I’m always dangerously close.  But I’m really going to try not to overpack this time   I seem to say it every trip. So far it hasn’t worked!  

Lynne so nice if you to dog sit for your Dsis!  Odd the dog isn’t very social. Was he a rescue?  My dogs are always laying on me. 
My girls are happy too when there’s 3 beds and don’t have to share!  

Tink no happy weekend for you!  I feel your pain. When I worked in the school office all the staff as they walked thru the office would wish us all a happy Christmas break, summer holiday, etc  but the head secretary and student records secretary are 12 mo employees and had to still work. So will try to wish you happy weekend on Monday!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Sue, he was a rescue, found on a large highway rest stop.  My Dsis has had him for over 10 years, so we think he is around 16 or so. A corgi, terrier mix, so a small dog.  He can’t hear or see too well now, but he does get around well enough for an old guy.  He is very shy, and until this day, drools and yelps when he smells french fries.  We had to give him a small piece of a fry, when we brought some home last night.  He is a good dog though.  Does not run off, does what you ask him to, and doesn’t bite.  

With that, have to wake or make little one get up.  Know a lazy Saturday is in store, hoping my car is ready by lunch, and not a large bill.  Older one is up and watching tv with me, and on his phone. Lazy morning.  Yes.  May make oatmeal and soup for little one.  Picky little one is not fond of oatmeal.  I like it hot, with some brown sugar and some milk.  

Be happy all!


----------



## Charade67

Waiting for the band assessment to finish. All the other groups here are in their formal performance attire. We showed up in shorts and black tee shirts. 

I am listening to a parent complain about not getting much sleep on her flight down. Her FLIGHT. The rest of us spent 12 hours on a bus. I have no sympathy for her. 

The weather right now is really nice, but it is supposed to get hotter. Also chance of a shower tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

One nightmare after another last night, yuck. Think it was the cough medicine, enough of that. Switched to mucinex swabs this am.  Whatever it is, it can leave anytime soon. 

Was supposed to bring dinner to DSs house to celebrate easter early & dole out my baskets.  GD is mostly summer clothes & gymnastics Leo’s I need to wrap. 

Supposed to be First softball game for GD, double header under the lights.  A big hairy deal, the ‘lils only get one of those per season.  Rained a bit yesterday, jury is out until commissioner decides @ 2 pm is field is playable for 6 pm game.  Um, it rained like 10 min and sun is shining, going to be 70 degrees today.  Not like it’s new sod or surface there either.  Way to hold everyone’s day hostage!

My miniature, weeping Japanese cherry tree in full bloom!  Last few years a cold snap knocked off the buds before it could bloom. Funny how something like that can really brighten your day. 

Mac - hoping u r feeling betterer every day!

Vicki u always have such a positive attitude, didn’t realize u always worked weekends.



schumigirl said:


> Welcome back Robbie.....nice to see you again...been a while!!!!
> 
> Lynne.....sneaky little trip would be nice for you and DD...…
> 
> Keisha...…..oh you`re on breakfast tomorrow...….yay!!!! Bacon for me.....not much else...… Hope you aren't coming down with something, although get it out of the way before your trip!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am yawning my head off tonight......think it`ll be an early night tonight for us too......friend stayed for a couple of hours and had dinner with us......didn't make sausage casserole after all......well, I did, I just froze it......made a huge plate of help yourself stuff like shrimps, prosciutto, salami`s, olives and so on.....and I had made some rosemary bread...….it was very nice.
> 
> Only thing I`ve done tonight is some trip report.....not much else....watched some tv and drank tea......the high life!!!!



Canadian bacon, bacon, scrambled eggs, toast and (not my idea) tater tots lol. Packed him a small cooler of Pepsi, container of pretzel rods & some fruit and sent him on his way.



Charade67 said:


> Annnnd.......we’re off! Next stop Orlando!



Wheee. Did you sing “a hundred bottles of beer in the wall” song to help pass the time lol. Any excuse will do for that oldie but goodie to annoy fellow riders



tink1957 said:


> Bon voyage Charade!  Hope you have an awesome trip.
> 
> Congrats on the new car and HHN trip Robbie...wish we were going at the same time.
> 
> Keisha...yeah that kitty sums up how I feel when someone wishes me happy weekend since I work every stinking one.  Monday and Tuesday are my weekend.
> 
> Continuing prayers for mac for a speedy recovery...hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> Hi to Carole,  Robo, Sue, Lynne and everyone else reading along...hope you have a wonderful weekend, lol



Robo - How did i miss the new car announcement?  Was that a bribe for getting the test done?  Know you had that bad accident, ive always ditched the car afterwards...bad juju



Sue M said:


> Good evening!  Busy day. Pre trip haircut done!  Load of laundry done.  Took care of weekly hot tub maintenance.  Winter clothes packed away, summer clothes put in dresser & closet. I’m feeling relieved to get that done. I know I’ve been fussing about it!  Now I can start deciding what to take so I can get clothes washed and ready to go.
> The sun was out today here!  Even though I was busy getting things done and no time to enjoy it, it was still nice to have a break from the rain.
> 
> Tomorrow going to see Singing In The Rain matinee with girlfriends then dinner. Going to an Irish Pub by the river.
> 
> Maybe Sunday after church I’ll start filtering thru clothing and start taking things out for Florida. Going over to daughters & boyfriends place for Game of Thrones in the evening!  Yay.
> 
> Robo hope everything went well today.  I’ve heard about the prep where you have to drink litres of gross stuff. I’m glad I didn’t have to. I was just given 2 packets of powder to take one the night before, and one the morning of. Just mix with half cup water. It became a fizzy drink a bit bitter but not bad. And I had a couple of pills to take.
> I’m sorry to hear about the death in your family.
> 
> Mac, thinking of you.  Hope you’re getting better.
> 
> Keishashadow, yup I’m guilty of having too much to do and don’t know where to start so I phaf  around on iPad, it’s called avoidance lol.
> I miss St. Pete. Haven’t gone in a few years. The powdered sugar sand, calm waters to float in. Heaven!
> 
> Lynne when I stay in a room with both daughters with 2 queens + sofa bed they’ve traded off alternating between bed and sofa bed. Worked for them.
> I’m of the same mind, the person paying has final say!  But it’s never been a problem.
> 
> Charade safe travels yay!
> 
> Schumi hope you find the luggage size you’re looking for.  I tend to travel with a 4 wheel carry on, which always has 2 days worth of clothing in it just in case. I’ve been burned more than once. So now I bring what I need to get me thru 48 hrs if luggage is delayed. Then I have a mid sized checked bag.  I used to use the large size suitcase but it would always end up over weigh. The more room you have the more stuff you pack in!
> 
> Keishashadow hope it’s not a cold. I have allergies. Usually take Reactine Kirkland version. A few days ago I picked up Flonase. It seems to help. I’ll see how it works in Florida. AC can affect me badly. Never know when. It’s not in all places. But can do a number on my sinuses and I have to leave. Always seems to happen at restaurants. I keep my room AC around 70. Love when the room has a ceiling fan too. I can’t tolerate a freezing cold room.
> 
> Monykalyn we had pizza night yesterday!
> 
> I really feel I’ve accomplished stuff today, finally. Have a good night all!



A hot tub? How cool is that?  Happy with the hair?  We were very surprised to be able to get pretty good view of launch when ‘literally’ on daytona beach.



schumigirl said:


> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vicki...…...won`t say enjoy your weekend...….but enjoy your evenings on the weekend...…
> 
> MonyK….hope you feel better and it`s not a cold!!! Pizza is always good for anything.....and hope you slept better last night!!
> 
> Sue, happy new hair do..….
> 
> Yes, we have 10kg (22lbs) of hand luggage, so we always take enough clothes in that for first few days....just in case....my big case is the four wheeled type and large.....I`m sure I could still fill it for a week!!! But, I`m going on the train to airport hotel where I meet mum, so want something a little easier to navigate since I`m on my own......it might just be better all round taking the smaller of the three large ones we have already. Having 32kg (70lbs) of checked luggage is fabulous, but I can easily fill that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning..…..
> 
> Looks like an alright weekend....not the apocalyptic weekend of cold they had forecast.....it very rarely is......sunshine and cloud so far.....and it`s only just after 8am...….
> 
> Got a wine delivery coming today....need to make room for them in our so called wine cellar......it`s not really a cellar though.....friends just named it that as a joke, and it stuck...…..should be here before midday.
> 
> Not much else going on today...…
> 
> We don't get GoT till 2am Sunday morning, so will be up at 5am to watch it with Kyle so we don't hear any spoilers during the day...….won`t post any though in case others haven't seen it...….
> 
> Feel like a Rocky Horror movie night tonight...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Have a great Saturday all...…...time for bacon...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had two delsey bags go belly up after two trips, pretty sure it must be a new manufacturer as I had them in past and they lasted for years.  I tend to get bored with them after a bit and pass them on to family who always seems very appreciative.
> 
> After asking the FAs what bags they use/recommend, bought 3 travel pro spinners.  Two 28 inch size & a carry on (amazing how much you can stuff in it).  Went back to fabric, much lighter than the hard size ones.  I looked at Tumi bags but swear they cost more than my first ‘used’ car!
> 
> Also, won’t leave home without the zippered fabric stretch luggage protectors, amazon sells between $10 - $20.  My luggage still looks brand new.  Can’t say the same for the protectors but that’s their job.
> 
> Is there ever a bad Saturday to view RHPS?
> 
> in the great commonwealth of Pennsylvania, it is illegal for home deliveries of wine & spirits.  Only now can u grab a 12 pack of beer in grocery store.  No such luck with wine, which requires a run to the state store.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the band assessment to finish. All the other groups here are in their formal performance attire. We showed up in shorts and black tee shirts.
> 
> I am listening to a parent complain about not getting much sleep on her flight down. Her FLIGHT. The rest of us spent 12 hours on a bus. I have no sympathy for her.
> 
> The weather right now is really nice, but it is supposed to get hotter. Also chance of a shower tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think of the mileage you are getting of it Haha ten years from now, toss it out at DD under ‘remember when>?’
Click to expand...


----------



## tink1957

Hey Janet...it was Rapstar Robbie who got the car not Robo Robbie....


----------



## Charade67

We made it to Universal a few minutes ago. I’ve already left the group and started forging  my own trail. I told B I wanted to go to Jakes and get a flatbread. She asked, “Are you allowed to do that?” I said, “Who’s going to stop me?”
Guess where I am right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We made it to Universal a few minutes ago. I’ve already left the group and started forging  my own trail. I told B I wanted to go to Jakes and get a flatbread. She asked, “Are you allowed to do that?” I said, “Who’s going to stop me?”
> Guess where I am right now.



Why would stop someone stop you?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Ooh I will be over Schumi.
> 
> Yay!  Live report from Charade.  Hope the band has a fun time playing, then fun in the Dark Side parks.
> 
> At my Dsis’s house, where older one is house and dog sitting for her, while she is enjoying some far away fun.  Little one came too, as she thought I could relax as she drove my car to the car garage last night to drop it off for service.  I needed older one to pick me up, since the car place is closer to my DSis’s place than mine, so the plan of older one and me for dinner became a 3 party.  A very good meal at a burger place, that was packed with people.  We ate all, and took some fries home.  They were eaten with some chocolate chip cookies little one decided to bake around 11 last night.
> 
> Hence, only I am up.  Dog went out, and is happily sleeping at my feet.  He is an old dog, and not that social, so he is not touching my feet and will not sit on me.  He is nice though, and will let you pet him at times.  That is fine, I have a blanket, and the remote.
> 
> Not much tea is found here, how is my Dsis is related to me? LOL. So coffee it is, and cloudy morning. Lots of loud rain overnight, but that large green and yellow on radar seen as we went to bed, is now clear, but cloudy, and warm.  60 out now, with low 70’s this afternoon.  Shorts after I clean up for the day.
> 
> Hope all have a nice Saturday, and Tink, hope your work goes quick and you get some fun today.
> 
> Sue, oh while little one complains, she will go without complaint, and kids sometimes switch beds, sometime they don’t care.  We are all happy, as 3 beds means all do not have to share a bed.
> 
> I need more cofffe.  English football game on, so enjoying that and seeing they have full sun. Nice.



Sun may have been shining Lynne, but it`s freezing here today....North wind!!! Yep, bacon was lovely....always plenty to go around.....

Burger and chocolate chip cookies sound lovely...….



Sue M said:


> With all the talk of Rocket launches I finally looked up KSC launches. Looks like there’s one on April 26 @5:55 am. Mighty early for me with time change, it will be 2:55am. Ugh. I wonder if I stroll down to the beach if I’ll be able to see something?  I’ve heard of people able to see from Ft Lauderdale beach. Probably just a glowing object going up. But still.....
> 
> Looking forward to the play today. Was reading good reviews.
> 
> It’s 5:35 here, been up since 4:30 am. Given up trying to get back to sleep. Pouring rain and loud!  Yuck. It was nice to have a break from the rain yesterday and see some sunshine. Now back to the usually scheduled programme!
> Looking forward to some Florida sunshine.
> 
> So Charade, hows the weather in a Orlando?  Glad you made it down safely!
> 
> Schumi yay for wine delivery!  And bacon!  I’m already plotting out how I’m going to watch GOT while I’m away. My friend looked up if any pubs near Deerfield Beach are having viewing night. Seems like there’s one in Boca Raton that’s doing it. That’s just up the road from Deerfield so May give them a call to inquire.  And I heard the Universal Resorts have HBO?  I hope so!
> I have the HBO app on my iPad but don’t think it works in the USA.
> You must have different weight restrictions,  I think ours is 50lb. I’m always dangerously close.  But I’m really going to try not to overpack this time   I seem to say it every trip. So far it hasn’t worked!
> 
> Lynne so nice if you to dog sit for your Dsis!  Odd the dog isn’t very social. Was he a rescue?  My dogs are always laying on me.
> My girls are happy too when there’s 3 beds and don’t have to share!
> 
> Tink no happy weekend for you!  I feel your pain. When I worked in the school office all the staff as they walked thru the office would wish us all a happy Christmas break, summer holiday, etc  but the head secretary and student records secretary are 12 mo employees and had to still work. So will try to wish you happy weekend on Monday!



Yep....wine delivery arrived safely from wine club...….24 bottles all safely placed in shelves......its a beautiful sight with all the others..…..

Yes, we have excellent baggage allowances from the UK.....couldn't deal with less to be honest, especially when we stay for 3 weeks...…

Hope you enjoy your play today and weather improves......



Charade67 said:


> Waiting for the band assessment to finish. All the other groups here are in their formal performance attire. We showed up in shorts and black tee shirts.
> 
> I am listening to a parent complain about not getting much sleep on her flight down. Her FLIGHT. The rest of us spent 12 hours on a bus. I have no sympathy for her.
> 
> The weather right now is really nice, but it is supposed to get hotter. Also chance of a shower tonight.



Oh that's a shame! I feel for her as its awful she paid the money and had a bad flight......couldn't you have flown down too? 



keishashadow said:


> One nightmare after another last night, yuck. Think it was the cough medicine, enough of that. Switched to mucinex swabs this am.  Whatever it is, it can leave anytime soon.
> 
> Was supposed to bring dinner to DSs house to celebrate easter early & dole out my baskets.  GD is mostly summer clothes & gymnastics Leo’s I need to wrap.
> 
> Supposed to be First softball game for GD, double header under the lights.  A big hairy deal, the ‘lils only get one of those per season.  Rained a bit yesterday, jury is out until commissioner decides @ 2 pm is field is playable for 6 pm game.  Um, it rained like 10 min and sun is shining, going to be 70 degrees today.  Not like it’s new sod or surface there either.  Way to hold everyone’s day hostage!
> View attachment 394266
> My miniature, weeping Japanese cherry tree in full bloom!  Last few years a cold snap knocked off the buds before it could bloom. Funny how something like that can really brighten your day.
> 
> Mac - hoping u r feeling betterer every day!
> 
> Vicki u always have such a positive attitude, didn’t realize u always worked weekends.
> 
> Canadian bacon, bacon, scrambled eggs, toast and (not my idea) tater tots lol. Packed him a small cooler of Pepsi, container of pretzel rods & some fruit and sent him on his way.



Oh no Janet......doesn't sound good......sounds like you`re having a run of things!!! 

tree is beautiful!!!! And good luck on the softball with your GD...….

Breakfast sounds good to me...….



tink1957 said:


> Hey Janet...it was Rapstar Robbie who got the car not Robo Robbie....



lol....that made me laugh…….not robo Robbie...…..



My biggest SAN complaint today is very first world problems...…..we paid to have the wine delivery before midday......not a massive amount of money, but even so...…..when did it arrive...…..4.15pm. No reason, no excuses, no apology......fair enough......no tip. But, as I say first world problems...…..

Chicken curry for dinner tonight......just a quick convenient one using curry powder that was store bought.....it was nice though!!! 

Yep....Rocky Horror tonight...…..always a favourite!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet this is your quote from above.....just seen it...…...

"Had two delsey bags go belly up after two trips, pretty sure it must be a new manufacturer as I had them in past and they lasted for years. I tend to get bored with them after a bit and pass them on to family who always seems very appreciative.

After asking the FAs what bags they use/recommend, bought 3 travel pro spinners. Two 28 inch size & a carry on (amazing how much you can stuff in it). Went back to fabric, much lighter than the hard size ones. I looked at Tumi bags but swear they cost more than my first ‘used’ car! 

Also, won’t leave home without the zippered fabric stretch luggage protectors, amazon sells between $10 - $20. My luggage still looks brand new. Can’t say the same for the protectors but that’s their job.

Is there ever a bad Saturday to view RHPS?

in the great commonwealth of Pennsylvania, it is illegal for home deliveries of wine & spirits. Only now can u grab a 12 pack of beer in grocery store. No such luck with wine, which requires a run to the state store."

                       ----------------------------------------------------------------------

I`ve never heard of pro spinners......will have to look at them......haven't checked out Tumi either.....have to admit it`s not something we spend a lot of money on....seeing how baggage handlers throw them about at times!!! 

Yep....any Saturday night is good for RHPS...…….it`s funny so many haven't seen it....one of my friends has never seen it, doesn't know the time warp either......lol.....who doesn't know the time warp!!!! 

So, you couldn't order direct from a winery and get it delivered to your home????? Sounds almost third world and barbaric..... Guess I won`t move to Pennsylvania!!!! Mind you there`s a few States I wouldn't move to either for one reason or another...…..although there`s many I would go live in!!!! 

We can buy beer, wines and all hard liquor in regular grocery stores, small corner shops and any other little store that desires to really...….petrol stations too.


----------



## macraven

What
Is the longest a adulit stay iN hotel


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Why would stop someone stop you?


 I guess she assumed we were not allowed to deviate from the itinerary. Most every one else went to IOA. I went to Jakes first. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh that's a shame! I feel for her as its awful she paid the money and had a bad flight......couldn't you have flown down too?


 Its about a 2 hour flight from where we live to Orlando. That’s why I have no sympathy. Yes, I could have flown but wasn’t willing to spend the extra money.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I guess she assumed we were not allowed to deviate from the itinerary. Most every one else went to IOA. I went to Jakes first.
> 
> Its about a 2 hour flight from where we live to Orlando. That’s why I have no sympathy. Yes, I could have flown but wasn’t willing to spend the extra money.



Yep, can’t see why she would think there was an issue........kids yes, maybe not wandering off on their own I can understand. 

Even 2 hours, I hate hearing anyone having a bad flight.......

I’d have flown too to be honest........



So, Rocky Horror movie has been watched........Janet did think of you dammit........ I think I always forget what an amazing funny and clever movie this is......guess what I’ll be singing all night now........ I wish they’d bring this back to HHN......really miss that show! 

Forgot next weekend is Easter! Did think about going up to Scotland Frid to Monday as Kyle is off the 4 days.....but mum has plans with friends........so decided earlier today to invite a load of people here instead.........

Now having 18 for a buffet lunch, waiting on 3 replying......we usually have turkey or roast leg of lamb for Easter dinner, but this will be nicer, less formal.......not that we celebrate Easter as such.......but always nice to have friends over on a holiday weekend......

One of the three just replied.....another yes!! We’re up to 20 now...... That’s a party!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t know Mac.  Extended stay hotels can be for months or weeks.  I hope you are feeling better, and resting.  Sending lots of well wishes to ya. 

 At least they know what caused the E. coli issue that sickened so many in several states including Georgia.  Scary.

Turned out to be a sunny and warm afternoon.  Little one wanted to sit out with her shorts to get some color.  Me, shade, thank you.  Dsis said pool to be usable toward end of May.  Little one was happy to hear about that.

Went to mall, because of course, we had to see what Bloomingdales had in prom dresses.  Low and behold, a brighter colored dark red one shoulder dress was one she really liked, with a price I said yes to.  So, now two dresses to think about.  I said to keep this dress for a different event, the first dress we decided to keep is more dressy to me.  Guess she will make the final call.  Oh, and Easter in the air at the mall:
 

Have a peaceful night, all.  And woot!  For Schumi’s wine delivery.  

Yeah, and I live in the same state as Keisha.  No deliveries of wine for me either.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne how wonderful that your sister took the dog in. I can’t believe how awful some people are. Breaks my heart.

Keishashadow what a beautiful tree!  Our Camelia Bush is in full bloom, love it!  It would be so cool if we could see something from Deerfield for the launch!  Probably just a glowing bit in the sky, but still!
Yes, haircut is great. Same style, just a trim. I’ve been going to same guy for 20ish years. Consistently does a good job.

Charade can’t wait till we get to Jakes. The beef nachos sound good. I hope they’re as good as they look in pics!

Schumi the play was great!  Weather not so much. The rain finally stopped but a cold wind kicked up, brrr.
I suppose I could bring 2 suitcases but I did that once and really hated the unpacking!  My trips are generally 25+ days but I manage with the 50lb weight limit. I  fly into Ft. Lauderdale airport and there 10ish days then up to Orlando for 2 more weeks. We do laundry at the hotel before we leave for Orlando while at the pool. Then I may do another load while in Orlando mid trip.  Some things I can just hand wash in bathroom sink. Does RPH have one of those laundry lines in the tub/shower? 

Never heard of fabric luggage protectors, next time I buy new luggage I’ll have to look for them.  Yes, it’s horrible how luggage is abused. Once looking out the big window by the gate I watched the luggage truck bringing the luggage to the plane in the pouring rain with side flaps open, and luggage falling off. There was a trail of luggage. On the ground. I thought one was mine so I went up to gate agent to tell her all the luggage was falling off the cart!  She says- don’t worry, another truck will be by picking them up.  Lying on the tarmac soaking. Ugh.
So I won’t spend a lot on luggage either. I always get a good deal at Costco on a 2 piece Samsonite fabric spinners. It comes with spinner carry on and mid size checked luggage. For under $150. I find the Samsonite holds up well.

Lynne that Bunny is reminding me I have to go get some Easter chocolates!  For the grown kids!  8 coming for dinner on Easter Sunday.  Ham ordered from butcher. 
Congrats on finding dress!  What did they say caused the E. coli? 

Mac how are you feeling?

Nope!  No alcohol of any type sold in grocery stores here!  One of the things I enjoy when going to Florida!  I can pick up wine with grocery without making another stop. 
Going over to youngest dd tomorrow night for GOT!  I’ll bring the TGIF potato skins over with sour cream.

It’s gone midnight here. Hopefully I’ll get some sleep. After church tomorrow going to try laying out clothing to wash and pack.  Hopefully life won’t get in the way. Sadly another cold rainy day. High of 50!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning....….

That is an Easter Bunny and a half Lynne...….wish it was real chocolate!!!! Nice on the pool being ready end of May.....outdoor pools aren't a thing here as you can imagine......being able to use it three days a year isn't quite worth getting...lol....Nice she found another dress to pick from.....always nice to have a choice!! 

Sue, is that your trip for this year? I don't have those dates in the September thread? Oh we still do laundry...and yes, all the hotels have the little lines over the tub/shower. Glad you enjoyed the play.



No alcohol deliveries is like something from another time!!!! So, if you order a grocery delivery from a store there`s no alcohol allowed either? Of course some grocery store wine is so bad you`ll be glad of it!!!!

Well, we now have 28 guests for next Sunday!!!! Everyone brings a dish whether it be an appetiser or dessert and although I always cook and plan as if no one brings food.....we always end up with more than enough!!! I always leave those plastic containers in the kitchen, so at the end of the night everyone can take away anything they want of what`s left......saves us getting rid of it.

Will need to have a think of what to make...….usual stuff I guess.....always goes down well.

Today is grey and cold, with some very deceiving sunshine!!! My friend and her little granddaughter popped round for an early coffee.…..she`s so funny.....kept saying she needed the bathroom....but after using the one off the hallway she usually uses, she wanted to use the others too...….then we worked out why......she likes all the different scented liquid soaps in each bathroom....all from Bath & Body.....her favourite she declared when leaving was the Watermelon Lemonade......alrighty then!!!!

No proper Sunday dinner today, making chicken mac n cheese......easy and delicious. I have made with the help of little Elise, some almost strawberry daiquiri flavoured ice cream.....no alcohol of course....just flavoured with strawberries and some flavoured syrup. Should be nice...…

Have a great Sunday all..…….


----------



## Lynne G

Friend’s GD sounds so fun, Schumi.  Little helper and a scent seaker.  And yum, making ice cream.  Very nice to host dinner.  Yep, family takes turns hosting meals, and all bring food, and we all bring the plastic containers.  We tend to always have leftovers.

60 out today, and another 70 or so afternoon.  Hello shorts.  Foggy out as well right now.  Lazy Sunday here.  Wash and grocery shopping the plan for today.  Car back, good for another year, hapoy it was routine and nothing costly.  Lucky, rain will hold off until around 7, then another rainy night, with a lower, 10 or so degree, windy next day.  Spring.  And some of my tulips are now up.  Color.  I like it.

Yep Sue, I am an animal lover, I hate seeing pets in cages and not wanted.  And yes, that little clothing line is in the tub at RPR and I think we used it in PB too. Have to hang those bathing suits. 

Yep, candy bought, we still get candy for the adults.  And sadly, that large bunny at the mall was just full of air, not chocolate.  Though the store promoting it sure did.  And the mall was almost too busy for my taste.  Lots of little noisy kids.  A screamer or two that just made it seem even busier. 

With that, as usual, DH is out doing work, and little one is asleep.  Time for tea, and the remote. 

Enjoy your Sunday all. May those who work, like Tink, may your work be quick, and those having fun, like Charade, have fun, and may everyone be healthy and happy.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!

Sorry I've been MIA for almost a week! I've been buried under financial statements and tax returns!! But I've decided to end my relationship with QuickBooks and H&R Block! (At least for a week)

It will take me a bit to catch up here!!

So a big huge to all my friends here!! I've missed talking to you guys!! 

Joe and I arrived in Ft. Lauderdale yesterday!  Had a great dinner and visit with Kyle & Erin !

And we will board the cruise ship this afternoon!!  I'll keep in touch and catch you all from aboard the Allure!!
We've been working endless hours !  Can't wait to kick back and relax!! 
That drink package is calling our names!!








Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Howdy Sans family 

Good Sunday morning.



RAPstar said:


> I'm alive. I got a car. I have more debt. Universal announced the perfect house to make me come back, just on a super small scale. Hi!



Rapstar congratulations on the the car and going to HHN is great on any scale you can afford.




Sue M said:


> Robo hope everything went well today. I’ve heard about the prep where you have to drink litres of gross stuff. I’m glad I didn’t have to. I was just given 2 packets of powder to take one the night before, and one the morning of. Just mix with half cup water. It became a fizzy drink a bit bitter but not bad. And I had a couple of pills to take.
> I’m sorry to hear about the death in your family.



Did not have to do the gallon stuff. Did try something new called Plenvu it did the trick.





keishashadow said:


> My miniature, weeping Japanese cherry tree in full bloom! Last few years a cold snap knocked off the buds before it could bloom. Funny how something like that can really brighten your day.



Beautiful tree.





keishashadow said:


> Robo - How did i miss the new car announcement? Was that a bribe for getting the test done? Know you had that bad accident, ive always ditched the car afterwards...bad juju



Haha.....that would have been a major bribe for the test...LOL.....but as you know by now that was Rapstar celebrating the purchase of new wheels.

Hope you are doing better. It seems as we get older there are always little health things cropping up.




Charade67 said:


> We made it to Universal a few minutes ago.



Charade great to hear you and all the crew made it to Universal ok. Enjoy your time there.




Lynne G said:


> So, now two dresses to think about. I said to keep this dress for a different event, the first dress we decided to keep is more dressy to me. Guess she will make the final call. Oh, and Easter in the air at the mall:



You are a sweet mom Lynne. Two dresses to choose from is awesome. Love the pic of the big gold Easter Bunny in the Mall.




Sue M said:


> Nope! No alcohol of any type sold in grocery stores here! One of the things I enjoy when going to Florida! I can pick up wine with grocery without making another stop.
> Going over to youngest dd tomorrow night for GOT! I’ll bring the TGIF potato skins over with sour cream.



You can purchase wine in the grocery stores in Florida and Indiana. Sam's Club you can get wine and rum, whiskey etc.  Have a great time watching GOT with daughter.




pattyw said:


> Sorry I've been MIA for almost a week! I've been buried under financial statements and tax returns!! But I've decided to end my relationship with QuickBooks and H&R Block! (At least for a week)





pattyw said:


> Joe and I arrived in Ft. Lauderdale yesterday! Had a great dinner and visit with Kyle & Erin !



Pattyw great to see you post. Nice to hear you are getting a break from the tax season push. Its always a joy to get with family for sure. Looking forward to your cruise pics. Have a great time.


Schumi that is a nice size crowd for Easter Lunch..I'am sure what ever you prepare for the meal will be great.


Mac glad to see you post. Hope you are feeling better....I saw on the internet that they are saying it was ground beef that caused the EColi outbreak. They have not identified the exact source yet.



Have a great restful Sunday Sans family.


----------



## Charade67

Quick greetings from Universal Studios. Haven’t done much yet. I temporarily joined a family of 11 on the Minion ride and now I am having lunch. I’m thinking about buying a hat. Despite using sunscreen yesterday I still got a little sunburn on my face. 
I’m off to wander around aimlessly. I never get to do that.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> Good Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapstar congratulations on the the car and going to HHN is great on any scale you can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not have to do the gallon stuff. Did try something new called Plenvu it did the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.....that would have been a major bribe for the test...LOL.....but as you know by now that was Rapstar celebrating the purchase of new wheels.
> 
> Hope you are doing better. It seems as we get older there are always little health things cropping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade great to hear you and all the crew made it to Universal ok. Enjoy your time there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sweet mom Lynne. Two dresses to choose from is awesome. Love the pic of the big gold Easter Bunny in the Mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can purchase wine in the grocery stores in Florida and Indiana. Sam's Club you can get wine and rum, whiskey etc.  Have a great time watching GOT with daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattyw great to see you post. Nice to hear you are getting a break from the tax season push. Its always a joy to get with family for sure. Looking forward to your cruise pics. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> Schumi that is a nice size crowd for Easter Lunch..I'am sure what ever you prepare for the meal will be great.
> 
> 
> Mac glad to see you post. Hope you are feeling better....I saw on the internet that they are saying it was ground beef that caused the EColi outbreak. They have not identified the exact source yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great restful Sunday Sans family.




Thanks Robo!!



Charade67 said:


> Quick greetings from Universal Studios. Haven’t done much yet. I temporarily joined a family of 11 on the Minion ride and now I am having lunch. I’m thinking about buying a hat. Despite using sunscreen yesterday I still got a little sunburn on my face.
> I’m off to wander around aimlessly. I never get to do that.



Hi Charade!! Sounds like you’re having a fun trip!! Enjoy!!

@macraven just saw you’re ill! I’m so sorry to hear that! Sending well wishes your way! Rest and take care! Cuddle up with the cats! Best medicine ever!


----------



## RAPstar

Note to self, don't have 4 CBD lollipops at one time or you will sleep all day. I literally passed out like 4/5 and slept till 6am. Whoops


----------



## keishashadow

The cleanest memes in my arsenal /\

‘Bad’ news, SWA cancelled my flight down to MCO end of June, tried to stick us on latest NS of the day, no thank you.  

‘Good’ news, now booked on earlier NS.  6+ hours earlier arrival.  Now i don’t have to stalk that flight every day for price drop!  Cannot bring myself to pay over $200 one way for that route let alone close to $300 pp, spoiled with the great rates we tend to enjoy.

  So glad they didn’t wait until last minute to cancel recent round of max 8 issues.  Only fly in ointment is alamo not being cooperative in modifying car reservation to keep my current weekly rate.  

Buried under a 2 week pile of laundry, think i’ve Got 4 more loads.  How do 2 people manage to make it all?

Mac - have things settled down any for you yet?  Has to be frustrating for things to drag on so. Get better that  trip is right around the corner.



tink1957 said:


> Hey Janet...it was Rapstar Robbie who got the car not Robo Robbie....


Duh, thanks. I thot they both got new wheels. 


schumigirl said:


> Janet this is your quote from above.....just seen it...…...
> 
> "Had two delsey bags go belly up after two trips, pretty sure it must be a new manufacturer as I had them in past and they lasted for years. I tend to get bored with them after a bit and pass them on to family who always seems very appreciative.
> 
> After asking the FAs what bags they use/recommend, bought 3 travel pro spinners. Two 28 inch size & a carry on (amazing how much you can stuff in it). Went back to fabric, much lighter than the hard size ones. I looked at Tumi bags but swear they cost more than my first ‘used’ car!
> 
> Also, won’t leave home without the zippered fabric stretch luggage protectors, amazon sells between $10 - $20. My luggage still looks brand new. Can’t say the same for the protectors but that’s their job.
> 
> Is there ever a bad Saturday to view RHPS?
> 
> in the great commonwealth of Pennsylvania, it is illegal for home deliveries of wine & spirits. Only now can u grab a 12 pack of beer in grocery store. No such luck with wine, which requires a run to the state store."
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I`ve never heard of pro spinners......will have to look at them......haven't checked out Tumi either.....have to admit it`s not something we spend a lot of money on....seeing how baggage handlers throw them about at times!!!
> 
> Yep....any Saturday night is good for RHPS...…….it`s funny so many haven't seen it....one of my friends has never seen it, doesn't know the time warp either......lol.....who doesn't know the time warp!!!!
> 
> So, you couldn't order direct from a winery and get it delivered to your home????? Sounds almost third world and barbaric..... Guess I won`t move to Pennsylvania!!!! Mind you there`s a few States I wouldn't move to either for one reason or another...…..although there`s many I would go live in!!!!
> 
> We can buy beer, wines and all hard liquor in regular grocery stores, small corner shops and any other little store that desires to really...….petrol stations too.



The spinner wheels are so much nicer than the line ones for moving thru airport, especially on hand luggage

Heck, not too long ago only place to buy beer was at the ‘beer distributor’ or by six pack in a bar.  The state relies heavily on taxes to support the infrastructure, which is nothing to write home about let me tell you lol.  Can’t complain too much though as our local cost of living is ridiculously low.





pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday all!!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for almost a week! I've been buried under financial statements and tax returns!! But I've decided to end my relationship with QuickBooks and H&R Block! (At least for a week)
> 
> It will take me a bit to catch up here!!
> 
> So a big huge to all my friends here!! I've missed talking to you guys!!
> 
> Joe and I arrived in Ft. Lauderdale yesterday!  Had a great dinner and visit with Kyle & Erin !
> 
> And we will board the cruise ship this afternoon!!  I'll keep in touch and catch you all from aboard the Allure!!
> We've been working endless hours !  Can't wait to kick back and relax!!
> That drink package is calling our names!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday all!!



Woohoo!  Have a nice cold one for me, I suggest a Miami Vice, or two .

I’m swiping the turtle pic.  Pick one up in the US & you’d get tarred & feathered.  Snorkeling with the seas turtles is oh-so cool, they do seem to like to socialize.  Always wanted to see them nest, have yet to make it to Vero Beach to take that excursion.  Nice they have sanctuaries set up for them during breeding season.



Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> Good Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapstar congratulations on the the car and going to HHN is great on any scale you can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not have to do the gallon stuff. Did try something new called Plenvu it did the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.....that would have been a major bribe for the test...LOL.....but as you know by now that was Rapstar celebrating the purchase of new wheels.
> 
> Hope you are doing better. It seems as we get older there are always little health things cropping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade great to hear you and all the crew made it to Universal ok. Enjoy your time there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sweet mom Lynne. Two dresses to choose from is awesome. Love the pic of the big gold Easter Bunny in the Mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can purchase wine in the grocery stores in Florida and Indiana. Sam's Club you can get wine and rum, whiskey etc.  Have a great time watching GOT with daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pattyw great to see you post. Nice to hear you are getting a break from the tax season push. Its always a joy to get with family for sure. Looking forward to your cruise pics. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> Schumi that is a nice size crowd for Easter Lunch..I'am sure what ever you prepare for the meal will be great.
> 
> 
> Mac glad to see you post. Hope you are feeling better....I saw on the internet that they are saying it was ground beef that caused the EColi outbreak. They have not identified the exact source yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great restful Sunday Sans family.



Lol yes, just like a classic car we need more routine maintenance as we mellow!

Heavy rain knocked off almostt all the blossoms, but nice while it lasted.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, weather news at noon:  high winds most likely doing damage, imbedded thunderstorms and chance of tornado in the evening, overnight ending with the nice high winds continuing Monday morning. 

Nasty morning commute to start my work week.  Joy.  Here is hoping we do not loose power, and that house and yard are fine with this very wet and windy 24 hours to come. And shorts to be put away.  High with that very windy Monday will barely see 60.  And with the rain, clothes that dry quick when wet. 

Overcast, muggy, and misty enough needed winshiekd wipers.  Errands done, refrigerator stocked, and not sure what to have for dinner.  Hmm.

Hope Robo is having a nice Sunday.

Yay for Patty, ready for the cruise.  Have an awesome time. 

Yay for Charade, chance to wander around wherever in the park.  Sounds fun to me. 

Keisha, guess you will be watching tonight?  Great post pictures.  Hope you are feeling better, and woot to scoring a better flight in June.  Yeah, this year I have been very unimpressed with the rental rates.  For the fall, it definitely has to come down quite a bit before I say yes.  Crazy rates to me. 

Later homies, hungry so seeing what I can get into.  Yeah and breakfast was around 10:30.  Just saying.,....


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne i poked at alamo a bit, two of the likely suspects produced, AMEX & VISA with the $30 coupon.  No extra driver, but no bigggie for us as the mr hates to drive in MCO.  Wound up 8 days for $242 midsize.  Would like to see it drop even further.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy your cruise Patty.....I`m sure the weather will be glorious!!!

Keisha......love the GoT images!!! I am actually looking forward to 5am and getting up to watch......but won`t post nay spoilers in case anyone hasn't seen it yet.....wouldn't like to ruin it for anyone!!! Yes, got some very not so family friendly memes and gifs floating around today.....lol...…

Good news on the flight change.……..and good luck on the car rental change......and low cost of living sounds good!!!! It`s the opposite here.....I think we pay the equivalent of almost $8 a gallon for fuel.....varies around the country slightly, might be slightly less.....hard to make a comparison with other costs and differences of course between the countries....but we laugh when the rental car guy asks if we want something economical...… If we`re paying $800 and more for a rental car, I want it to be the biggest gas guzzling monster they have.…


Lynne...….weather doesn't sound good at all for you this week.....high winds are scary as they are so destructive.....we have to have nice sunshine, but cold.....50F maybe but will feel colder due to Easterly wind.....

Enjoy dinner whatever you end up with...….late breakfast does tend to keep us going all day till late....


Early night I think as I`m getting up so early.....Tom thinks we`re crazy......but heyho……

Love a relaxing Sunday night...…...


----------



## Charade67

I met the whole Scooby gang.


----------



## schumigirl

Almost bed time here........watching junk on tv and chatting while we are on sofas opposite each other both on laptops...….he just announced he`d like to replace these ones.....I love these sofas......this is our smaller comfy lounging sitting room......I love this room the way it is...….so I guess they`ll stay...….

Still cold feeling outside..….not time to get rid of warm jackets and coats yet...…

So looking forward to GoT early tomorrow morning...……

Have a good one...…...


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Bad storms this morning have given way to a sunny afternoon.

Just got home from work and my weekend has started 
Now watching GoT reruns and like Carole anxiously awaiting the season premiere tonight.  I may enjoy a cocktail or two to celebrate since I have a new bottle of Jack calling my name.

Love the memes Janet...have fun watching tonight...I know I will.

Glad to see you posting mac...hope you're feeling better soon 

Bon voyage Patty...hope your sailing is awesome.

Charade, glad to hear you're having fun...say hi to the scooby gang for me.

Hi to Robbie, Robo, Carole, Lynne, Sue, monyk, Bobbie, and anyone else who is reading along....have a wonderful night.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Bad storms this morning have given way to a sunny afternoon.
> 
> Just got home from work and my weekend has started
> Now watching GoT reruns and like Carole anxiously awaiting the season premiere tonight.  I may enjoy a cocktail or two to celebrate since I have a new bottle of Jack calling my name.
> 
> Love the memes Janet...have fun watching tonight...I know I will.
> 
> Glad to see you posting mac...hope you're feeling better soon
> 
> Bon voyage Patty...hope your sailing is awesome.
> 
> Charade, glad to hear you're having fun...say hi to the scooby gang for me.
> 
> Hi to Robbie, Robo, Carole, Lynne, Sue, Bobbie, and anyone else who is reading along....have a wonderful night.



Hey Vicki......

Enjoy that Jack!! I would join you, but 5am is a little too early for me......lol.......cup of tea for me......can’t wait to see this new and final series......

Although I’m willing to bet there’s a whole load of prequels to be made out of this........

I did plan to be in bed right now, but one of my cousins called me about our NY plans.......she’s trying to organise a get together and wanted to know our plans.......we don’t actually have any so told her anytime that suits them....

Think we plan a day trip into the City as we’re only there a week......no overnight stay.....

But.......bed is calling me now......hope we all enjoy GoT........


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Howdy Sans family
> 
> Good Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Did not have to do the gallon stuff. Did try something new called Plenvu it did the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.....that would have been a major bribe for the test...LOL.....but as you know by now that was Rapstar celebrating the purchase of new wheels.
> 
> Hope you are doing better. It seems as we get older there are always little health things cropping up.
> 
> 
> 
> You can purchase wine in the grocery stores in Florida and Indiana. Sam's Club you can get wine and rum, whiskey etc.  Have a great time watching GOT with daughter.
> 
> 
> Mac glad to see you post. Hope you are feeling better....I saw on the internet that they are saying it was ground beef that caused the EColi outbreak. They have not identified the exact source yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great restful Sunday Sans family.


I don’t recall what the name of the stuff was, just glad all I had was to drink half cup of the stuff twice!  

Yes, I usually pick up a bottle of wine at Publix during our first grocery shop. Then wait to get to Costco to buy their wine. Good brands and cheaper than the store. It’s too bad I can’t buy their Vodka!  The bottles are so huge. When we had moms condo my brother & I kept a Costco size vodka there. Lasted us 3 yrs!  The rumour is the Kirkland Vodka May be Grey Goose. 
Leaving for daughters in 30 min. Her BFF since grade 9 and her fiancée are picking me up. I’m on the way!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Sue, nice to be picked up.  

Neat, Charade.  They are always a fun meet and greet.  Sounds like you are having fun.

Schumi, hope you did get to bed early, so up and ready to watch.  

Me, ready for bed.  And woot! to Tink, 2 days off.  Hope Jack was tasty, and having a good night.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Lynne i poked at alamo a bit, two of the likely suspects produced, AMEX & VISA with the $30 coupon.  No extra driver, but no bigggie for us as the mr hates to drive in MCO.  Wound up 8 days for $242 midsize.  Would like to see it drop even further.


My price just dropped booking thru Costco, I had Budget when it dropped for $175/6 days for SUV picking up at FLL and returning in Orlando. Yesterday price dropped with Alamo to $171 for suv. So I rebooked. Midsize were $161
And Costco gives extra driver.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday morning.......

Glad we got up for GoT….….it was excellent!!! Already cannot wait for next week......another early rise!!! 

Sun is shining again, but still cold.....have a few bits and pieces to pick up today, including two pairs of trousers for DH we ordered.....store didn't carry them any longer, but you can get them online and delivered to store. Got a few groceries to pick up and not much else today...…

Have a good one folks.......and Vicki....you enjoy your weekend...….


----------



## Lynne G

You know, when you charge your phone next to your bed, it let's you know what's going on.  I couldn't remember the time, but I woke up when I heard the emergency beeps come out from my phone.  What? Oh, tornado warnings until 3:40am.  Back to sleep.  Wow, that wind and rain.  Sounds like sheets of it are whipping across the windows.  Noisy, but wind is fierce, yet not sounding like a tornado.  Back to sleep.  Alarm goes off.  It's still raining hard.  Radio says, moving East of the City now, so rocking and rolling is generally done, just rain to finally end later today.  But lest we want dry, rain to be every day this week.  Wet, anyone?  Hundreds of lightning strikes with the rain, overnight.  One was close enough, I thought I saw blinking lights from a vehicle seconds later.  From my commute, trash cans in street, knocked over, flooded parts of the road, accidents everywhere, and dark enough my car put on the high beams every so often.  Sky is now a very dark blue.  No sun to see yet.  And while almost 60 out, very muggy with the rain, and once the sun does come out, yep dropping over 10 degrees before the sun sets.   Sigh.  Hello Spring. 

Good Morning all! 

Enoy your errands Schumi.  Hope your morning is going well, even with the not quite ideal weather. 

Charade, have fun today.  And hope you found a hat.  I always wear one.  I am not a fan of being red.

Tink, I hope you get to sleep in today, and enjoying your day off. 

Robo, I hope this finds you enjoying a cup of coffee this morning.  And feeling well.

Mac, I hope you are on the road to recovery, at the end of it, hopefully.  Sending lots of well wishes to you.

Keisha, hope you enjoyed the show last night. Seems Schumi did.  I think my older one watches it, but the rest of us don't. 

With that, the stairwell smelled icky, and the office is almost too warm.  Ice is ready, if the tea needs it.  It may.

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Up before 6:00 today not by choice. The hotel fire alarm went off.  Apparently it was nothing because they got us back inside fairly quickly. Now it’s time to get up for real and get ready for the day. Magic Kingdom today.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Good Sunday morning....….
> 
> That is an Easter Bunny and a half Lynne...….wish it was real chocolate!!!! Nice on the pool being ready end of May.....outdoor pools aren't a thing here as you can imagine......being able to use it three days a year isn't quite worth getting...lol....Nice she found another dress to pick from.....always nice to have a choice!!
> 
> Sue, is that your trip for this year? I don't have those dates in the September thread? Oh we still do laundry...and yes, all the hotels have the little lines over the tub/shower. Glad you enjoyed the play.
> 
> 
> 
> No alcohol deliveries is like something from another time!!!! So, if you order a grocery delivery from a store there`s no alcohol allowed either? Of course some grocery store wine is so bad you`ll be glad of it!!!!
> 
> 
> Today is grey and cold, with some very deceiving sunshine!!! My friend and her little granddaughter popped round for an early coffee.…..she`s so funny.....kept saying she needed the bathroom....but after using the one off the hallway she usually uses, she wanted to use the others too...….then we worked out why......she likes all the different scented liquid soaps in each bathroom....all from Bath & Body.....her favourite she declared when leaving was the Watermelon Lemonade.
> .


Hmmmm, I thought I posted on the dates thread for Sept. my dates are Sept 16-25 @ HRH. Tentative though. We’re booked, but our trip is dependant on my friends mom. I’ve only booked my room, no air yet. That’s quite a crew coming for dinner!  We have 8 coming!  Ham ordered from butcher. I’ll make my current sauce to go with. Probably yam & pineapple dish.  Some regular potatoes, haven’t decided how yet. Possibly scalloped. And undetermined veg. 



Lynne G said:


> Friend’s GD sounds so fun, Schumi.  Little helper and a scent seaker.  And yum, making ice cream.  Very nice to host dinner.  Yep, family takes turns hosting meals, and all bring food, and we all bring the plastic containers.  We tend to always have leftovers.
> 
> Yep Sue, I am an animal lover, I hate seeing pets in cages and not wanted.  And yes, that little clothing line is in the tub at RPR and I think we used it in PB too. Have to hang those bathing suits.
> 
> Yep, candy bought, we still get candy for the adults.  And sadly, that large bunny at the mall was just full of air, not chocolate.  Though the store promoting it sure did.  And the mall was almost too busy for my taste.  Lots of little noisy kids.  A screamer or two that just made it seem even busier.
> .


I wish I still had someone to take turns hosting holiday meals. But my sister-in-law and mother & father in laws are all gone.  My family is on the east coast. So it’s only me!  Until my daughter gets a larger place. Then maybe she can start hosting!
I didn’t notice the line at PBH, we had a balcony so I put our suits out on the chairs to dry. So good to know they have one. 
Yesterday I went to the mall and Hudson’s Bay had the Lindt bunnies on sale, 40% off!  So I bought some. 5, one for each (adult) kid!  Lol. 


pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday all!!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for almost a week! I've been buried under financial statements and tax returns!! But I've decided to end my relationship with QuickBooks and H&R Block! (At least for a week)
> 
> It will take me a bit to catch up here!!
> 
> So a big huge to all my friends here!! I've missed talking to you guys!!
> 
> Joe and I arrived in Ft. Lauderdale yesterday!  Had a great dinner and visit with Kyle & Erin !
> 
> And we will board the cruise ship this afternoon!!  I'll keep in touch and catch you all from aboard the Allure!!
> We've been working endless hours !  Can't wait to kick back and relax!!
> That drink package is calling our names!!


Yay!  Enjoy the cruise!  A week Tues we’ll be landing at FLL!  

Good morning!  I started the post Sunday night but I fell asleep, lol. Woke up this morning and realized I must have fallen asleep mid post!

Boy was GOT a good season opener!  I’m surprised it’s on next Sunday!  Usually shows skip airing on holidays. 
Chilly today, in low 50s but sun is out. Today I’m going to go thru clothing and decide what to wear for trip. Then can wash and hang outside. Not sure how quick they’ll dry with it being so cool out.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I really enjoyed GOT too!  

Lynne crazy storms. I don’t think I’d be able able to go back to sleep wth tornado warnings. Very scary. We don’t get them on West Coast. Or much lightening. Occas we do. But nothing like the lightening storms we see in Florida!

Charade what’s with those fire alarms going off at wdw hotels all the time?  I hear people posting about that frequently.  Glad it was a false alarm. 

Countdown now is flying by. A week Tuesday and we’re on that 6am flight to FLL!  Packing to commence shortly. But first, coffee and bacon!


----------



## schumigirl

Gosh Lynne, quite dramatic for a wake up call!!!! That does sound very weird weather in one day.....hope you enjoyed your tea...always a good way to start the day.....

Sue, when you mentioned 25 days I thought you were talking of this September trip but I re read it and you weren't......you do have the right days in the thread......actually must bump it back up....I think when macraven is back we`ll ask if it can be a temporary sticky.....saves searching for it, but will wait till she comes back.....

Yes, big bunch of folks....but I do love a good crowd of folks getting together......I`ll have a ham cooked and another main centre dish too....haven't decided on that yet.....and one of my friends is poaching a whole salmon so she`ll bring that....everyone loves that too!!! It`s all the sides that take up time.....and smaller dishes....I do go overboard......but everyone pitches in with dishes too. 



Day started off quite nice…...but it got really cold, so brought my washing in and put it in laundry room to dry...just before the rain came on....not heavy, but so damp as it`s cold...…

Dinner tonight is another easy dish......chicken and pasta with red peppers in a creamy sauce and a side of broccoli.....roasted off the chicken thighs and cut them up earlier.....won`t take long to cook...….

Going to re watch GoT after dinner too......you always miss little details......so three of us watching it together.....


----------



## Sue M

Yes I think I mentioned with packing my Florida trips are 25-28 days usually. But upcoming trips are a bit shorter. The one coming up is only 17 days, and Sept only 10 days. Skipping Ft Lauderdale in Sept as we are going next week. Sadly my mom doesn’t even know if I’m there or not. Alzheimer’s is such a sad disease.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Yes I think I mentioned with packing my Florida trips are 25-28 days usually. But upcoming trips are a bit shorter. The one coming up is only 17 days, and Sept only 10 days. Skipping Ft Lauderdale in Sept as we are going next week. Sadly my mom doesn’t even know if I’m there or not. Alzheimer’s is such a sad disease.



Crikey Sue I think 17 nights is quite a decent length of trip!!! 

Coming from the UK, it’s something we always like is a longer trip......when we used to visit cities in Europe, they were always shorter trips of around a week....but flights were short of around 2-4 hours depending on where we went......

Yes, Alzheimer’s is an awful disease. So many are affected by it. 



It is a real winters day here now.......Baltic is a good description.......very windy too......

But did get a mini break to Scotland booked for June......after I come back from NY.......managed to get our favourite hotel there booked.......and asked for one of the rooms without the hot tub as I don’t like them at all......no problem......she asked if I wanted access to the fitness equipment........I think she guessed my answer when I laughed........

Time to go start dinner I guess........then re run of GoT......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, so nice you visit DM anyway.  My GM had that, and was so sad, called us names that we were not, and was not herself once that set in.  Hugs to ya.  And yay!  For all the trips this year.  Will have to think about next year, doing last week in September.  I tend to like to do the beginning of October, as done our fiscal year, and quiet time, with a holiday the 2nd week-end.  So, free day for me, or this year, getting back, with a 3 day week-end.  Already booked 1 to 9 October at RPR for next year.  If I like SF enough, I'll do the week before that, maybe.  Might do the Mouse a few days of that instead.  Still have plenty of time to decide.  

Sun did peak out for about an hour this morning, now a dull looking day, and ooh that wind.  Bad hair day alert, and take a jacket.  When first went for lunchtime walk, though ooh cold feeling, but then got used to it, but still thought, doh, should have taken that jacket or sweater.

And a yay! for Schumi,. nice to spend even a few days in the Scottish hotel you enjoy.


Have a wonderful Monday.  

l.  So ready to leave.  Not.  Oooh, sun now out again, so bright, and the tree is doing salsa dance moves.  Hey, at least it now has bright green leaves on it's branches.


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone 

Enjoyed GoT too, rewatched later on and fell asleep.  Woke up around 6 and liked a few posts then fell asleep again before I could post.  

Sue ...my mom suffered from Alzheimer's too before she passed...it's a cruel disease that steals the person you love ...try to remember her as she was not as she is now.

Have fun at MK today Charade 

Trying to get motivated to do my housework today...doesn't look promising 

Have a great day


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Crikey Sue I think 17 nights is quite a decent length of trip!!!
> 
> Coming from the UK, it’s something we always like is a longer trip......when we used to visit cities in Europe, they were always shorter trips of around a week....but flights were short of around 2-4 hours depending on where we went......
> 
> Yes, Alzheimer’s is an awful disease. So many are affected by it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a real winters day here now.......Baltic is a good description.......very windy too......
> 
> But did get a mini break to Scotland booked for June......after I come back from NY.......managed to get our favourite hotel there booked.......and asked for one of the rooms without the hot tub as I don’t like them at all......no problem......she asked if I wanted access to the fitness equipment........I think she guessed my answer when I laughed........
> 
> Time to go start dinner I guess........then re run of GoT......


Lol, yes 17 days will be ok. I like longer trips too as it’s a 6-7 hr flying time depending on route for us to get to Orlando. If our flight is 6am, we don’t get into Florida until 5:30pm local time.  So whole day gone.
Yay for mini break in Scotland!  Have to say, I love my hot tub!  So good for aches and pains. And relaxing.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne and Tink, it really is a horrible disease too many affected with. My mom is 88 now, and hers has been a slow progression, and early onset. We first started noticing signs in her late 60s. I had arranged home care to come in gradually increasing hours as needed to keep her in her condo. Until she started locking the aides out. Then I had to move her. 
She doesn’t know who we are anymore, and non verbal.  One day they’ll have a cure.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Sue, so nice you visit DM anyway.  My GM had that, and was so sad, called us names that we were not, and was not herself once that set in.  Hugs to ya.  And yay!  For all the trips this year.  Will have to think about next year, doing last week in September.  I tend to like to do the beginning of October, as done our fiscal year, and quiet time, with a holiday the 2nd week-end.  So, free day for me, or this year, getting back, with a 3 day week-end.  Already booked 1 to 9 October at RPR for next year.  If I like SF enough, I'll do the week before that, maybe.  Might do the Mouse a few days of that instead.  Still have plenty of time to decide.
> 
> Sun did peak out for about an hour this morning, now a dull looking day, and ooh that wind.  Bad hair day alert, and take a jacket.  When first went for lunchtime walk, though ooh cold feeling, but then got used to it, but still thought, doh, should have taken that jacket or sweater.
> 
> And a yay! for Schumi,. nice to spend even a few days in the Scottish hotel you enjoy.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> View attachment 394765l.  So ready to leave.  Not.  Oooh, sun now out again, so bright, and the tree is doing salsa dance moves.  Hey, at least it now has bright green leaves on it's branches.



Yes, it’s nice to plan so far ahead........yes, bad hair day here too!!! We ladies do suffer.........



tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Enjoyed GoT too, rewatched later on and fell asleep.  Woke up around 6 and liked a few posts then fell asleep again before I could post.
> 
> Sue ...my mom suffered from Alzheimer's too before she passed...it's a cruel disease that steals the person you love ...try to remember her as she was not as she is now.
> 
> Have fun at MK today Charade
> 
> Trying to get motivated to do my housework today...doesn't look promising
> 
> Have a great day



Hey Vicki........stuff the housework.......have a relaxing day........glad you enjoyed GoT too........



Sue M said:


> Lol, yes 17 days will be ok. I like longer trips too as it’s a 6-7 hr flying time depending on route for us to get to Orlando. If our flight is 6am, we don’t get into Florida until 5:30pm local time.  So whole day gone.
> Yay for mini break in Scotland!  Have to say, I love my hot tub!  So good for aches and pains. And relaxing.



Nope, not for me.....I had friend used to run a hot tub cleaning service......even folks that got it cleaned regularly......she still had some horror stories..........put me off for life.......but they are popular.......

Yes, our day is around 23 hours between time we have to be there before the flight.......yep, full day and then some for a travel day.......


Dinner going out.......


----------



## schumigirl

Watching with horror the huge fire engulfing the beautiful Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris.......

I first went there as an 11 year old at school.........and returned many times over many visits to Paris.....thankfully no one is hurt, hope that doesn’t change. 

Although I haven’t been back to Paris in over 10 years, it’s an amazing City and this is dreadful to watch.......all that history going up in flames. So sad.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I keep on the hot tub maintenance scrupulously. And once a month take my water in to be analyzed. I’m very careful, don’t want to get the family ill. 

Trying to figure out what to pack,  the struggle is real!

Have had the TV on all afternoon. What a horror. Such an incredible loss to the world.


----------



## schumigirl

I’m quite sure you do Sue, I just said I’d never have one.......



Watching the news is dreadful, but looks like they can save the towers........that’s something........hope the firefighter that was hurt is going to be ok........

It was a beautiful Cathedral.......been in it many times......had the urge to go bring out the real photographs we have of there.......but all our real pictures are up in the attic.......

Almost bedtime here........after being up so early I’m ready for bed now.........

Big shout out to Agavegirl........KY07 if you’re reading would love you to pop in and say hello........so many old faces we miss on here..........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

3 weeks today till we`re off again!!!!!

Tuesday again...…

Having a day in today.....looked after my friends little granddaughter this morning for a couple of hours from 8ish till her mother could pick her up, she runs her own business so can come and go as she pleases…..so I had lovely little Elise......she is a gem of a child......and we had another hand washing extravaganza!!!!

Informed me I have a nicer smelling kitchen that her mummy does...….didn't pass that on to her mother when she picked her up!!! Love having her around though.....funniest little girl ever!!

Rest of the day will be getting all the bedding dried, sunny and breezy day, still cool but now they are promising us hot weather for the weekend.....hope so.

Have a great Tuesday.......


----------



## schumigirl

Steverolton said:


> Where I can find temporary job in Miami, FL?



Not sure this is the best thread to post on.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  Grumble, that wind is just enough to remind it's cooler than the last couple of days.  And dark enough commute car thought high beams were needed.  But at least we are dried out from all that rain, and the horizon is a light orange and almost gold.  

So sad, what a beautiful Gothic cathedral is Notre Dame.  I hope they can rebuild.  

So cute, Schumi, the little GD.  Nice you watch her some mornings.  I like the Bath and Body soaps too.

Yeah hot tubs, not fan, and rarely go in one.  Would never want a hotel room with one in it either.  In the mountains near me, there are resorts that have themed hot tubs in their rooms.  Never have been to those resorts.  But, I see the why Sue enjoys, and agree that I'd feel safer if I control the cleaning of it.

With that, it's a Tuesday, and you know what that means.  Yep, Taco Bell runs today.  










So, yeah, terrific Tuesday, and hope you find a taco in your travels today.  

Mac, hope you are feeling much better.  More well thoughts to you.

Good Morning!  

Waves to Schumi, Keisha, Charade, Bobbie, Tink, Robo, Buckeev, RAPstar, and all the other homies I am missing.

Yay, while still not warm, hello sun.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Yesterday was quite eventful. After our unexpected wake up call we had a student get really sick. We were hoping it was just something he ate, but it appears to be a stomach virus. My roomie stayed behind to take care of him. She brought him into our room, so since they didn’t want to expose more people than necessary, I got moved to my own room last night. It’s nice being alone, but i really hope the boy is feeling better today. 

Today we go to Hollywood Studios. I think B is actually going to spend some time with me today. We may splurge and make a nice dinner reservation if there is anything available. 

Almost forgot. We ran into the mother of one of B’s classmates yesterday. Someone who was not part of our group.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the live report, Charade.  Hope you are having fun.  And hope the sick boy feels much better today.  With that many people, I can see a virus catching up with some one.


----------



## keishashadow

My boys - #3 vacationing in St Louis for hockey, got some great pics up in their Arch yesterday.  #2 went to dentist with toothache, will be going back to see dr yankem next Monday once the antibiotics bring down the swelling as it’s too far gone.  #1, well guess where his family landed this morning

 I do believe her legs grew 6 inches overnight lol

While everyone else was enjoying GoT sunday we were in 3rd hour of Tornado Watches that ran until 3 am.  Glad I taped every repeat showing as the 2nd & third ones didn’t record via disturbance to our DTV dish.  Finally watched last night, was careful to avoid spoilers

Yesterday i woke to light snow (twice), saw & felt hail as i walked into target to pick up an order.  Seriously, enough already it’s spring.

Mac - still not back posting? Yikes will send out the hounds.

1 





Sue M said:


> I don’t recall what the name of the stuff was, just glad all I had was to drink half cup of the stuff twice!
> 
> Yes, I usually pick up a bottle of wine at Publix during our first grocery shop. Then wait to get to Costco to buy their wine. Good brands and cheaper than the store. It’s too bad I can’t buy their Vodka!  The bottles are so huge. When we had moms condo my brother & I kept a Costco size vodka there. Lasted us 3 yrs!  The rumour is the Kirkland Vodka May be Grey Goose.
> Leaving for daughters in 30 min. Her BFF since grade 9 and her fiancée are picking me up. I’m on the way!



Say whaaaaat? No way, said the Grey Goose 

Nearest costco to us is 100 mile+ RT drive. Sams are a dime a dozen, one 3 miles away.  Do like their gas prices.  Only in a costco once on trial membership, remember liking their pizza way more than sams lol.  Have mulled over joining for just the rental car privledges and rare trip there, military membership discount to join I believe?

Do buy their Kirkland products when it comes to basic medical stuff on amazon lol. They work as well as the brand name stuff.



Sue M said:


> My price just dropped booking thru Costco, I had Budget when it dropped for $175/6 days for SUV picking up at FLL and returning in Orlando. Yesterday price dropped with Alamo to $171 for suv. So I rebooked. Midsize were $161
> And Costco gives extra driver.



On the there is no pixie dust on the transportation board here, many curtly state you don’t have to be a member to use their corporate code when booking thru alamo.  Could be, but since they give an extra driver free, i’m Willing to guess if said 2nd driver would have a mishap, there would be some heck to pay if rentee is not a member.



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Up before 6:00 today not by choice. The hotel fire alarm went off.  Apparently it was nothing because they got us back inside fairly quickly. Now it’s time to get up for real and get ready for the day. Magic Kingdom today.



A large youth group + a hotel = fire alarm being pulled at least once lol



Sue M said:


> Lynne and Tink, it really is a horrible disease too many affected with. My mom is 88 now, and hers has been a slow progression, and early onset. We first started noticing signs in her late 60s. I had arranged home care to come in gradually increasing hours as needed to keep her in her condo. Until she started locking the aides out. Then I had to move her.
> She doesn’t know who we are anymore, and non verbal.  One day they’ll have a cure.



I thank God every single time I enter my Mom’s room in the nursing home and she remembers who I am!  Sometimes she scares me and call me her sister but with a prompt quickly realizes it’s me.  My mom will be 89 soon, was always hard worker, strong like bull , but time is starting to catch up with her physically now & is WC bound.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, it’s nice to plan so far ahead........yes, bad hair day here too!!! We ladies do suffer.........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vicki........stuff the housework.......have a relaxing day........glad you enjoyed GoT too........
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not for me.....I had friend used to run a hot tub cleaning service......even folks that got it cleaned regularly......she still had some horror stories..........put me off for life.......but they are popular.......
> 
> Yes, our day is around 23 hours between time we have to be there before the flight.......yep, full day and then some for a travel day.......
> 
> 
> Dinner going out.......



23 hr day for travel? Yuck.  I’m still going whine next weekend lol

We always stayed at the nicer Myrtle Beach resorts, not difficult to do as there were deals to be found if you kicked the tires hard enough .  One year, it had various poolscapes, even a small pool & a hot tub up on an open atrium area around 12 stories up, with the larger units having side few of ocean and the front view via walkway that area.

The first bike week of season officially started the Saturday we were leaving.  Thought we would miss the hubbub.  Ha, not!  We watched multiple men pile into single units that were set to hold 8 pp.  Our habit coming from beach area was to stop & use the roof pool again before heading up to our unit.  While my kids stretched out their last pool time there, i watched the hot tub get increasing full with the gents.  Then one pulled out a couple of bars of soap. 

Let’s just say the pools were all drained the next day. Feel bad for any unsuspecting guests that had booked that week.



schumigirl said:


> Watching with horror the huge fire engulfing the beautiful Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris.......
> 
> I first went there as an 11 year old at school.........and returned many times over many visits to Paris.....thankfully no one is hurt, hope that doesn’t change.
> 
> Although I haven’t been back to Paris in over 10 years, it’s an amazing City and this is dreadful to watch.......all that history going up in flames. So sad.


 Sad to see, but amazing grace indeed..altar & cross intact.  Appears a lot of the priceless artwork & religious icons were saved via a human chain.



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Yesterday was quite eventful. After our unexpected wake up call we had a student get really sick. We were hoping it was just something he ate, but it appears to be a stomach virus. My roomie stayed behind to take care of him. She brought him into our room, so since they didn’t want to expose more people than necessary, I got moved to my own room last night. It’s nice being alone, but i really hope the boy is feeling better today.
> 
> Today we go to Hollywood Studios. I think B is actually going to spend some time with me today. We may splurge and make a nice dinner reservation if there is anything available.
> 
> Almost forgot. We ran into the mother of one of B’s classmates yesterday. Someone who was not part of our group.



MGM is a bit of a dining wasteland.  Not a fan of food offerings at brown derby but 50’s has a decent chicken meal & pot roast.  Don’t forget the boardwalk area or even the Swolphin, I like Garden Grove buffet & it may have characters there for dinner.  Can’t remember which days.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday all!!

Thanks so much for the well wishes on our cruise!! 

Sue- You should be on your way to Ft. Lauderdale! Safe travels!

Schumi- you're in preparation mode for your vacay!! Love the cartoons- laughed so hard having coffee this morning!!

Charade- sorry to hear about the sick student- hope everyone else stays well!!

Lynne- glad your weather has settled down!

We're having fun on the cruise! So happy we upgraded our room to a junior suite! It is very nice! I'll send some pics soon- uploading them now!!


----------



## pattyw

Here's some pics of our room and view:




   

We had a late night last night.  Enjoyed the piano bar and casino. We slept in today and had breakfast in the room and ate on our balcony! We're seeing Mama Mia this afternoon. We're at sea today. Tomorrow, we arrive in Cozumel.

 to everyone!!

Sending well wishes to Mac!


----------



## RAPstar

The coffee isn't working this morning. Send help.


----------



## Sue M

RAPstar said:


> The coffee isn't working this morning. Send help.


 Oh no!    Time for a new coffee maker?


----------



## Lynne G

Here's a latte for ya RAPstar.  Will be nice if I get a chance to say hello to ya, this October.  HHN on the mind...

Keisha, very cute GD.  Yep, they grow like weeds.  Nice place for the family to end up in.  Looks beautiful out.  We have that same sunny day, but probably 40 degrees lower.  Costco does give a military discount on your first year of membership.  After that, nada.  Was miffed when I found out about that.  But, have joined every year, for several years now.  Besides rental cars, good rate on cruise, and we shop there every so often.  20 or so minute ride north or west, as we have 2 close.  The one west of me has more of the food I can't find anywhere else, at good prices, plus, at holidays, discount flowers, and I like Kirkland stuff.  Sam's is the closest, and does discount some on their membership for military (they come to the base), but the best membership discount for military is BJ's.  They come every year to the base, and we shop there more than get gas.  They have a nice deli, that the other 2 don't, and coupons which we use.  Sam's we use it mostly to get gas, though do shop in it sometimes.  We tend to eat the pizza at Sam's, only soda and sometimes fries at Costco, and never eat at BJ's, though I think no one did, so it's gone, if I remember from the last time I was there.  

Patty, so cool to get an upgrade to a suite!  Great pictures, keep them coming.  Sounds like a very fun cruise already.  

Almost too warm inside.  Coolers on roof are ornaments only, and chiller box to sit in parking lot has yet to be seen.  Sigh.  Good thing we have an ice maker.  

Later homies.  Time for tea, with ice.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning everyone!  Woke up to partly sunny. It’s now 9:30 and sun is already gone. Temps in low 50’s and rain on the way. I’ll be sooooo happy in a week to be in Florida starting vacay on the beach.  Yay for 1 week countdown!  So with that I’m in packing frenzy!  Trying to decide what to take. I’m really trying this time not to overpack. So I have room for shopping I may do there!  How many shorts, capris, shirts to pack  so difficult!  I’m bringing 3 dresses, one casual nice for dinners out. We only have 2 planned at RPH and HRH. So sad about dinner shuttle. Will have to decide how we want to get to HRH now. Maybe Lyft as there are 3 of us. 
My packing frenzy continues today!  It’s my last full free day to geter done!  The next few days I have things every day, the pre trip rituals!  Hair colour, nails, etc. Plus friends birthday lunch Thursday. Friday - Sunday is mostly booked up.  I have next Monday free to finalize what I’m bringing and put everything in the luggage. I’ll have it all laid out but don’t like to pack it till day before. Also will add a couple of fabric softener sheets to suitcase to keep things smelling fresh, and can use it in laundry while there!  

Schumi happy to hear many artifacts/art works were able to be saved by human chain.  Enjoy your morning with your friends GD!  I love good smelling hand soap too, lol!  

Lynne, I agree with hot tubs in hotel rooms. Or some public ones. I wouldn’t trust those either.  I trust my own because I maintain it!  

Charade how awful for the boy to get stomach flu.  My oldest has gotten stomach flu at wdw a few times.  It’s awful. But yay for getting your own room!  I forget where you’re staying?  
Have fun in DHS!  Some of my fav rides are there. But was disappointed in the Alien Saucers. I thought they’d be like DCA Mater in Carsland. But not nearly half the fun!  
We love Brown Derby. Usually go for lunch for the meal size Cobb Salad. It’s really good and pretty much same price as going to a quick service. Maybe a tad more but not significant. Comes with yummy rolls. That’s the only thing we have there!  Also love the fried chicken at 50’s. Sci Fi is another fav, but less so since they took The Reuben off the menu.  You get a great view of Starwars from Slinky!  Hope you’re having a great day!

Keishashadow great pic!  Sorry for #2 with dental prob, hope he’s out of pain soon. 
100mi!  That’s a long drive for a Costco!  We don’t have SAMS club here. I don’t know if they are in Canada at all. Never been in one.  But we have 3 Costco’s nearby us!  I love their Kirkland products. Always good quality. Wish our Costco’s had wine and alcohol!  But in a week I’ll be at the Costco in Florida!  They even have Kirkland wine which is pretty good. I like the NZ Sav Blanc. And their price on Kim Crawford is good too!  I’m always amazed at the low price of alcohol in the US. (And gas)!  

I always use the Costco booking site for car rentals and you must enter your Costco member #.  I guess technically you could find out what the Costco booking code is and enter it on Alamo site. But I suspect you’re right, if something should happen it may not go well for them. I’m not one to roll the dice. Especially with all the crazy drivers in Florida. 

It was heartbreaking the first time I went and my mom didn’t recognize me. I’m glad I always have a daughter or 2 with me when I go down to see her. It’s just too depressing.  

Oh those men in Myrtle Beach yikes. That’s awful. I hope they had to pay damages. I’m thinking they must have been in their 20’s?

Pattyw nope!  It’s a week today that we leave!  Yay for junior suite!  Pics look great!  Enjoy Cozumel!  That water colour is beautiful. 

Mac  hope you’re on the mend.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, we get the executive membership at Costco which has a cash back.  So it pays for our membership. Always get our gas there. All paper products, and lots of other stuff. Just bought the Miele vacuum cleaner there. Can’t beat their prices. Sometimes we grab the polish sausage in the food court. Can’t beat the price!  And their good.
Plus all the Kirkland stuff.  Clothing...can’t beat their deals on Calvin Klein Jeans, and other brands. I bought some Keds last year. Sketchers, UGGs.
We’ve also bought TVs, they carry Samsung which we like.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Sue, so nice you visit DM anyway.  My GM had that, and was so sad, called us names that we were not, and was not herself once that set in.  Hugs to ya.  And yay!  For all the trips this year.  Will have to think about next year, doing last week in September.  I tend to like to do the beginning of October, as done our fiscal year, and quiet time, with a holiday the 2nd week-end.  So, free day for me, or this year, getting back, with a 3 day week-end.  Already booked 1 to 9 October at RPR for next year.  If I like SF enough, I'll do the week before that, maybe.  Might do the Mouse a few days of that instead.  Still have plenty of time to decide.
> 
> Sun did peak out for about an hour this morning, now a dull looking day, and ooh that wind.  Bad hair day alert, and take a jacket.  When first went for lunchtime walk, though ooh cold feeling, but then got used to it, but still thought, doh, should have taken that jacket or sweater.
> 
> And a yay! for Schumi,. nice to spend even a few days in the Scottish hotel you enjoy.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday.
> 
> View attachment 394765l.  So ready to leave.  Not.  Oooh, sun now out again, so bright, and the tree is doing salsa dance moves.  Hey, at least it now has bright green leaves on it's branches.


----------



## macraven

A bit of issues with my phone so will try to post again

Been under the weather and trying to read and post a bit

Hope all is going fine for all the homies 
Thanks for thinking of me 

Miss not being here the past days


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning.  Grumble, that wind is just enough to remind it's cooler than the last couple of days.  And dark enough commute car thought high beams were needed.  But at least we are dried out from all that rain, and the horizon is a light orange and almost gold.
> 
> So sad, what a beautiful Gothic cathedral is Notre Dame.  I hope they can rebuild.
> 
> So cute, Schumi, the little GD.  Nice you watch her some mornings.  I like the Bath and Body soaps too.
> 
> Yeah hot tubs, not fan, and rarely go in one.  Would never want a hotel room with one in it either.  In the mountains near me, there are resorts that have themed hot tubs in their rooms.  Never have been to those resorts.  But, I see the why Sue enjoys, and agree that I'd feel safer if I control the cleaning of it.
> 
> With that, it's a Tuesday, and you know what that means.  Yep, Taco Bell runs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, terrific Tuesday, and hope you find a taco in your travels today.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling much better.  More well thoughts to you.
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> Waves to Schumi, Keisha, Charade, Bobbie, Tink, Robo, Buckeev, RAPstar, and all the other homies I am missing.
> 
> Yay, while still not warm, hello sun.



We have cold winds too Lynne......not very spring like here at all...….Yes hygiene issues aside, hot tubs have never appealed to me......same with saunas.....when we moved into this house there was a built in sauna room previous owners had built....it was almost the first thing we ripped out!!! I hate things like that...…





keishashadow said:


> My boys - #3 vacationing in St Louis for hockey, got some great pics up in their Arch yesterday.  #2 went to dentist with toothache, will be going back to see dr yankem next Monday once the antibiotics bring down the swelling as it’s too far gone.  #1, well guess where his family landed this morning
> 
> View attachment 394938 I do believe her legs grew 6 inches overnight lol
> 
> While everyone else was enjoying GoT sunday we were in 3rd hour of Tornado Watches that ran until 3 am.  Glad I taped every repeat showing as the 2nd & third ones didn’t record via disturbance to our DTV dish.  Finally watched last night, was careful to avoid spoilers
> 
> Yesterday i woke to light snow (twice), saw & felt hail as i walked into target to pick up an order.  Seriously, enough already it’s spring.
> 
> Mac - still not back posting? Yikes will send out the hounds.
> 
> 23 hr day for travel? Yuck.  I’m still going whine next weekend lol
> 
> We always stayed at the nicer Myrtle Beach resorts, not difficult to do as there were deals to be found if you kicked the tires hard enough .  One year, it had various poolscapes, even a small pool & a hot tub up on an open atrium area around 12 stories up, with the larger units having side few of ocean and the front view via walkway that area.
> 
> The first bike week of season officially started the Saturday we were leaving.  Thought we would miss the hubbub.  Ha, not!  We watched multiple men pile into single units that were set to hold 8 pp.  Our habit coming from beach area was to stop & use the roof pool again before heading up to our unit.  While my kids stretched out their last pool time there, i watched the hot tub get increasing full with the gents.  Then one pulled out a couple of bars of soap.
> 
> Let’s just say the pools were all drained the next day. Feel bad for any unsuspecting guests that had booked that week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 394936 Sad to see, but amazing grace indeed..altar & cross intact.  Appears a lot of the priceless artwork & religious icons were saved via a human chain.



Oh my Janet, she has grown so much recently!!! She is really beginning to look like a young lady now.....very scary, but she is still a little cutie...…

Oh that is gross re hot tubs...….yep, wouldn't catch me in one!!! A couple of our friends have them and it`s not something we ever go in...…

Yes, by the time we get to sleep we`ve usually been awake 22/23 hours....plus not sleeping much the night before.....but it`s worth it...….least I`m not in Australia!!!! Of course you can still whine.....I don't blame you....

Snow!!!! Snow!!!!! Now that's not right...….our pear trees are flowering early, so sure sign we are getting a fabulous summer...(lol...I wish) so maybe late snow for you means the same??? Maybe......lol......



pattyw said:


> Here's some pics of our room and view:
> 
> View attachment 394947
> 
> 
> View attachment 394943 View attachment 394944 View attachment 394945 View attachment 394946
> 
> We had a late night last night.  Enjoyed the piano bar and casino. We slept in today and had breakfast in the room and ate on our balcony! We're seeing Mama Mia this afternoon. We're at sea today. Tomorrow, we arrive in Cozumel.
> 
> to everyone!!
> 
> Sending well wishes to Mac!



lovely Patty......enjoy the rest of your time on board.....getting dizzy seeing the sea!!!! 




Sue M said:


> Schumi happy to hear many artifacts/art works were able to be saved by human chain.  Enjoy your morning with your friends GD!  I love good smelling hand soap too, lol!



Yes, they had removed some of the statues off the roof for repair and thankfully removed them offsite....such a beautiful place...….

Yes, she left with a bottle of watermelon lemonade hand soap.....her mother was a bit bemused as she usually leaves our home with something a little nicer than hand soap!!! 


mac...good to see you post, glad you`re doing better and hope you keep improving...…..




Busy afternoon...….and managed to plan out food and drinks for Sunday......think I have everything I need from non perishables and alcohol......managed to pick up some more olives from local deli to go with charcuteries and so on.......just need to buy the ham on Friday, cook it Saturday and eat it with everything else...….need to order smoked salmon and I`m done.....everything else is in fridge and freezers......who says it`s tough to cater for a crowd...…..no vegetarians either!!!!! 

Still freezing outside.....cold easterly wind straight form Siberia......I`m sure it aims straight for me!!!


----------



## macraven

Think I caught some kind of bug but up today for I hope all day

Miserable to be away from the group 
I have a trip planned for the end of this month and don’t want to cancel it

Many thanks to all who asked about me


----------



## Lynne G

So glad to see ya post, Mac.  Hope whatever bug you got, gets outta here fast.  Yay! for a trip at the end of the month.  I hope you go, have a great time, and stay healthy.

Sue, yep have Costco executive membership and visa card.  So, cash back on both, to use at Costco.  Nice when buying large dollar stuff.  

Schumi's dinners always sound lush.  Yeah, 55 degrees is not my idea of Spring either.  Tree still doing a ballroom swing dance.  But with Northern wind, clear blue sky.  Means a cold night.  Hope your cold weather turns lovely soon.  And yep, happy when no fuss from guests, about meat being served.

With that, it's a what for dinner for me.  Pasta two nights in a row, um, not tonight I hope.  Thinking chicken and rice.  Broccoli steamed.  Easy meal.  Yep, unless revolt from kids.  Then have to pay some bills, and get gas.  Sounds like a boring night for me.  

Later homies, stay happy, and healthy.


----------



## schumigirl

mac, hope you don't have to cancel your trip......is it your traditional one this time of year......fingers crossed you`re all better for both of you to enjoy the time away...….

Chicken rice and broccoli is a firm favourite with my two Lynne....especially if it`s bbq chicken.....and yes, paying bills is dull.....but necessary...….



Made hot chocolates for Tom and I half an hour or so ago......talk about feeling like being wrapped up in winter.....with marshmallows and cream....very decadent...…..and delicious!! 

Almost bedtime here.....well, nearly......maybe another hour or so...….

Hope everyone`s having a good Tuesday...……..


----------



## macraven

Thanks Schumi 
Yes, it’s our annualyearly civil war round table tour


----------



## keishashadow

patty - lovely pics.  Did you upgrade at the pier or earlier?  Room to roam is nice 


Sue M said:


> Good morning everyone!  Woke up to partly sunny. It’s now 9:30 and sun is already gone. Temps in low 50’s and rain on the way. I’ll be sooooo happy in a week to be in Florida starting vacay on the beach.  Yay for 1 week countdown!  So with that I’m in packing frenzy!  Trying to decide what to take. I’m really trying this time not to overpack. So I have room for shopping I may do there!  How many shorts, capris, shirts to pack  so difficult!  I’m bringing 3 dresses, one casual nice for dinners out. We only have 2 planned at RPH and HRH. So sad about dinner shuttle. Will have to decide how we want to get to HRH now. Maybe Lyft as there are 3 of us.
> My packing frenzy continues today!  It’s my last full free day to geter done!  The next few days I have things every day, the pre trip rituals!  Hair colour, nails, etc. Plus friends birthday lunch Thursday. Friday - Sunday is mostly booked up.  I have next Monday free to finalize what I’m bringing and put everything in the luggage. I’ll have it all laid out but don’t like to pack it till day before. Also will add a couple of fabric softener sheets to suitcase to keep things smelling fresh, and can use it in laundry while there!
> 
> Schumi happy to hear many artifacts/art works were able to be saved by human chain.  Enjoy your morning with your friends GD!  I love good smelling hand soap too, lol!
> 
> Lynne, I agree with hot tubs in hotel rooms. Or some public ones. I wouldn’t trust those either.  I trust my own because I maintain it!
> 
> Charade how awful for the boy to get stomach flu.  My oldest has gotten stomach flu at wdw a few times.  It’s awful. But yay for getting your own room!  I forget where you’re staying?
> Have fun in DHS!  Some of my fav rides are there. But was disappointed in the Alien Saucers. I thought they’d be like DCA Mater in Carsland. But not nearly half the fun!
> We love Brown Derby. Usually go for lunch for the meal size Cobb Salad. It’s really good and pretty much same price as going to a quick service. Maybe a tad more but not significant. Comes with yummy rolls. That’s the only thing we have there!  Also love the fried chicken at 50’s. Sci Fi is another fav, but less so since they took The Reuben off the menu.  You get a great view of Starwars from Slinky!  Hope you’re having a great day!
> 
> Keishashadow great pic!  Sorry for #2 with dental prob, hope he’s out of pain soon.
> 100mi!  That’s a long drive for a Costco!  We don’t have SAMS club here. I don’t know if they are in Canada at all. Never been in one.  But we have 3 Costco’s nearby us!  I love their Kirkland products. Always good quality. Wish our Costco’s had wine and alcohol!  But in a week I’ll be at the Costco in Florida!  They even have Kirkland wine which is pretty good. I like the NZ Sav Blanc. And their price on Kim Crawford is good too!  I’m always amazed at the low price of alcohol in the US. (And gas)!
> 
> I always use the Costco booking site for car rentals and you must enter your Costco member #.  I guess technically you could find out what the Costco booking code is and enter it on Alamo site. But I suspect you’re right, if something should happen it may not go well for them. I’m not one to roll the dice. Especially with all the crazy drivers in Florida.
> 
> It was heartbreaking the first time I went and my mom didn’t recognize me. I’m glad I always have a daughter or 2 with me when I go down to see her. It’s just too depressing.
> 
> Oh those men in Myrtle Beach yikes. That’s awful. I hope they had to pay damages. I’m thinking they must have been in their 20’s?
> 
> Pattyw nope!  It’s a week today that we leave!  Yay for junior suite!  Pics look great!  Enjoy Cozumel!  That water colour is beautiful.
> 
> Mac  hope you’re on the mend.



I try to convince family to come along but with work schedules and fact my mom rarely makes it past 5 pm, i’m Usually riding solo.  More the merrier is better, another distraction and helps to keep the talk flowing.


macraven said:


> A bit of issues with my phone so will try to post again
> 
> Been under the weather and trying to read and post a bit
> 
> Hope all is going fine for all the homies
> Thanks for thinking of me
> 
> Miss not being here the past days



Nothing wrong with nailing it on the 2nd pitch.  Glad to see you post.  You are much needed here, not the same without you.

_Not sure how much longer we can be left alone here before we get into trouble_


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all--no taco tuesday here-put a pork roast in crockpot this am for pulled pork BBQ-this way everyone can eat on their schedule with me coming from hour away today, boy with soccer at 5:30 and girlchild/teen having after school activities. Got a small container of potato salad at big grocery shop Saturday. Saturday was ok-but woke up to snow (after nasty storms saturday night). Didn't last long but all my trees are blooming-hope they were far enough along that we get fruit this year!
And back to spring on Monday and rest of week-hope it is here to stay now. Moved the babies out to big coop-sectioned area off for them so big girls don't pick on them. Oh my the distressed crying and squeaking! They survived though, and glad to have them out of house-they just didn't get their nightly cuddles lol.


Lynne G said:


> Oh, tornado warnings until 3:40am


Sounds like you had some wonky weather too.


Charade67 said:


> Magic Kingdom today.


 FUN!!



Sue M said:


> Sadly my mom doesn’t even know if I’m there or not. Alzheimer’s is such a sad disease


 Ugh so sorry! Yes it is a horrible disease!



schumigirl said:


> But did get a mini break to Scotland booked for June..


 YAY for more trips!



schumigirl said:


> It was a beautiful Cathedral.......been in it many times


so jealous of those who got to see in person! It looked magnificent


schumigirl said:


> .funniest little girl ever!


 Oh yes little creatures are hilarious-my son still cracks me up on a regular basis with his observations and he's 13 (omg my baby is a teenager-still getting used to this as he's only been a teen for 2 weeks)



Lynne G said:


> I hope they can rebuild.


 Saw a great tweet-wish I could remember verbatim-but along lines of how rebuilding is in the tradition of ND, and while hearts break now, it will come back -the actual tweet was a great summation of grief and hope.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah hot tubs, not fan, and rarely go in one


 I am not a fan either, yet this is first house we've had that we don't have one. Yeah the maintenance was meticulous and tedious.



Charade67 said:


> We may splurge and make a nice dinner reservation if there is anything available.


 Hope you found something! We've enjoyed Brown derby, 50's prime time - and I have spent quite some time in Tune-Up lounge



keishashadow said:


> My boys - #3 vacationing in St Louis for hockey, got some great pics up in their Arch yesterday. #2 went to dentist with toothache, will be going back to see dr yankem next Monday once the antibiotics bring down the swelling as it’s too far gone. #1, well guess where his family landed this morning


 LGB! Wish they would have got the win but hoping blues close it out without a lot more drama! Hope dr yankem is gentle with the yankin! and beautiful GD in a magical place!!



keishashadow said:


> On the there is no pixie dust on the transportation board here, many curtly state you don’t have to be a member to use their corporate code when booking thru alamo. Could be, but since they give an extra driver free, i’m Willing to guess if said 2nd driver would have a mishap, there would be some heck to pay if rentee is not a member.


You can't use code without being a member as even booking through Alamo sight it asks for member number. But if you had a member's number no way for Alamo to know otherwise with the online checkin and going straight to car. 



pattyw said:


> Enjoyed the piano bar


  Great pics and sounds like fun! We definitely enjoyed the piano bar and comedy shows on our cruise 



Lynne G said:


> HHN on the mind...


 Ditto!! Doing the debate on buying the BOGO and using our ticket with pass vs waiting and getting ROF - 1st option would possibly give us flexibility to do a mouse party-which I wouldn't mind but not sure the girlteen would agree...



macraven said:


> Thanks for thinking of me


 Always!! Hope you are feeling much better!!!

Think I was in superminority with not watching (nor ever watched) GoT-even DH had it on-watched the first 15 minutes but yeah-no interest. Know who the characters were from reading the first 2 books-but oh it was a struggle to get through 2nd book-in fact not sure I actually finished it...


----------



## Sue M

Hope you’re on the mend Mac!


----------



## Charade67

Today’s interesting moment. We went to the 50’s cafe and sat next to a family of 8 who were all wearing this shirt. https://onceinabluemoose.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7116034
B owns the same shirt and was wearing it a couple of days ago. She got it on our Alaska trip in 2016.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn we’re having pulled pork too.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanks Schumi
> Yes, it’s our annualyearly civil war round table tour



Ah, I thought so......well, fingers crossed you`re back up on your feet again soon...….



keishashadow said:


> _Not sure how much longer we can be left alone here before we get into trouble_



lol...….

Not much longer till you`re setting off too!!!! So close now...…




Monykalyn said:


> Hey all--no taco tuesday here-put a pork roast in crockpot this am for pulled pork BBQ-this way everyone can eat on their schedule with me coming from hour away today, boy with soccer at 5:30 and girlchild/teen having after school activities. Got a small container of potato salad at big grocery shop Saturday. Saturday was ok-but woke up to snow (after nasty storms saturday night). Didn't last long but all my trees are blooming-hope they were far enough along that we get fruit this year!
> And back to spring on Monday and rest of week-hope it is here to stay now. Moved the babies out to big coop-sectioned area off for them so big girls don't pick on them. Oh my the distressed crying and squeaking! They survived though, and glad to have them out of house-they just didn't get their nightly cuddles lol.
> 
> 
> so jealous of those who got to see in person! It looked magnificent
> Oh yes little creatures are hilarious-my son still cracks me up on a regular basis with his observations and he's 13 (omg my baby is a teenager-still getting used to this as he's only been a teen for 2 weeks)
> 
> Saw a great tweet-wish I could remember verbatim-but along lines of how rebuilding is in the tradition of ND, and while hearts break now, it will come back -the actual tweet was a great summation of grief and hope.
> 
> Think I was in superminority with not watching (nor ever watched) GoT-even DH had it on-watched the first 15 minutes but yeah-no interest. Know who the characters were from reading the first 2 books-but oh it was a struggle to get through 2nd book-in fact not sure I actually finished it...



Hey MonyK……..love pulled pork!!! One of our favourite dishes in this house too.....always leave a load in the freezer for when we`re away so when Kyle has friends over, there`s an easy food they all love.....never any left when I get back!!! Love potato salad!!!

Nice you have spring like weather already...…

Kids are so funny aren't they.....it`s the one liners that still get me even today.....oh a new teenager....yes, it`s always a bit of a wake up call...…

I saw the tweet you mean I think...….yes, we were lucky to have seen and been in it many times, you certainly didn't have to be religious to enjoy it.....it was lovely, but, I was always seen as a bit different at school as I preferred visiting Sacre Coeur.....not popular with the educators!!! Again, not a religious thing just an appreciation of beautiful architecture and history......same when I went back as an adult.....still preferred SC......I was always a little different.....lol....love Paris, but haven't been for ages, not in any rush to go back though......

I struggled with the books!!! I did read them, but I`m sure my brain went into pause mode at times but I carried on turning the pages......so much info and quite different in many ways....don`t think I`d ever read them again.....but, I agree it`s not for everyone.....



Good Wednesday morning...…..

The sea fog has finally cleared, sun is shining, but it`s still cold out of the sun, sun is warm though behind all this glass.........supposed to be warm by the weekend which would be lovely...….being able to have everyone be able to sit inside or out would be perfect...…

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear your weather is improving Schumi, and the fog lifted.  Our week-end is to be cool, and rainy, with 60 the high.  But that's okay, We've done many a egg hunt inside on Easter.  Cloudy and dark start to my day, with bit's of blue seen between the clouds.  The horizon is bright, but with 45 degrees, it still feels cool to me.  

And happy Wednesday, all!  And Friday can't come fast enough.  Last day for little one before her 5 day holiday break.  I may take Monday off, and make it a 3 day one instead of Friday.  Hoping all are not on the road when I am, and quiet for the next 2 days.  Traffic this morning, oh my.  Way too many cars for my liking.  Hello horn blowers and aggressive drivers.  Lady of leisure will be me some day.  But for now, time for tea, and not too bad inside.  

Lest all for get this hump of a day, yo camel, good morning:






  yep, .

and lest you forget, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  and yet another minion:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Sigh.  Tea, please.  And ooh, cookies left in the break room.  Be good homies, and Mac, I hope you are much better today.  

Charade, hope you had fun in park, and are enjoying the band trip.  Hope that sick boy is feeling much better too.

Patty, how fun you are having on the cruise.  Would enjoy hearing about the ports you are visiting.  And the weather looks so nice.

MonyK, another pulled pork eater here too, and yeah, teens.  I still have one.  All I have to say.  LOL  And yes, I am doing that should I do the BOGO before it ends, or should wait, and one day is really all I need, for the AP price of a day.  Decisions.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I hear you on aggressive drivers Lynne....I had two this morning all on the one road!!! Idiots....some guys don't seem to like a woman driving a better and more powerful car than they have!!!! And no patience......no, I don't need to drive like an idiot, I have nothing to prove!!! 

By the time I got to where I was going I was so annoyed......lol...…it soon passed!!! 

It`s a four day weekend here for most......Kyle finishes Thursday and his offices open back up on Tuesday.....double Bank Holiday weekend......and all stores closed Sunday but open the rest of the time......Friday and Saturday before Easter Sunday are to be avoided…...it`s worse than Christmas!!! I`ll get everything I need for the weekend and especially for Sunday tomorrow.....if  I haven't got it after that, I`ll do without....or the village shop might work...…


Just got an email through sharing the delights of the meals we`ll be enjoying in the Premium Cabin next flights......lol......and if we want to choose a special dietary meal...….just being edible would be fine actually!!! 

It`s usually decent food, especially Premium.....can`t complain...…

Time for a cuppa…..Tom is down checking out all the fruit trees.....will take him down a cup unless he appears back up here before I get there...….we should have walky talkies....


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Today’s interesting moment. We went to the 50’s cafe and sat next to a family of 8 who were all wearing this shirt. https://onceinabluemoose.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7116034
> B owns the same shirt and was wearing it a couple of days ago. She got it on our Alaska trip in 2016.


That’s a great shirt! We’re at Universal during May The 4th and we’re all packing a Starwars tee. Tried to get a reservation for Anjitos for Cinco De Mayo, no luck. 



Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear your weather is improving Schumi, and the fog lifted.  Our week-end is to be cool, and rainy, with 60 the high.  But that's okay, We've done many a egg hunt inside on Easter.  Cloudy and dark start to my day, with bit's of blue seen between the clouds.  The horizon is bright, but with 45 degrees, it still feels cool to me.
> 
> And happy Wednesday, all!  And Friday can't come fast enough.  Last day for little one before her 5 day holiday break.  I may take Monday off, and make it a 3 day one instead of Friday.  Hoping all are not on the road when I am, and quiet for the next 2 days.  Traffic this morning, oh my.  Way too many cars for my liking.  Hello horn blowers and aggressive drivers.  Lady of leisure will be me some day.  But for now, time for tea, and not too bad inside.
> 
> Lest all for get this hump of a day, yo camel, good morning:
> 
> .


Our weather is in the 50s daytime highs, feels cold to me!  Oldest is looking forward to a 4 day weekend. Good Friday and Easter Monday are stat holidays here. Doing Easter Hunt for 5 adult kids on Sunday lol. Got the Lindt bunnies, now have to get those Egg sized hollow eggs at Costco. Should go today before they sell out. I asked them this year (the girls) if they still wanted to do it, and they decided it wouldn’t be right if we didn’t have it lol. They’re so funny. 
Drivers are getting crazy around here too. No horn blowing, still looked down on here. But very aggressive drivers, usually the young males.  It was me on the horn the other day!  Was driving down the road and 2 young guys were in the Jeep in front of me. Passenger chucks a 4 litres empty plastic milk jug out the window   Grrrrr. 
Enjoy your 3 day weekend!  

Happy Hump Day!  This morning is hair colour day!  Have a 10:00 appointment. Then a Costco run. Come home for more clothes organizing. I must have washed 20 tees yesterday. Drying on clothes rack downstairs. Weather wasn’t good for hanging outside. I’m NOT packing 20 tees!  Must decide which ones to take. I’m really trying hard not to over pack. That’s my mantra this trip. I keep reminding myself I’m leaving room for shopping there!  Let’s see if it works lol!  The struggle is real!
Looked at weather forecast for travel day, heavy rain. I’m not liking that!  Especially since my 30 min puddle jumper from here to SeaTac is a commuter Bombardier, the kind with propellers. So no Jet way. Have to walk out on the tarmac to get to the plane. Ugh. Guess I’ll have my umbrella handy to get out.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn oh those poor babies, no bed time snuggles!  

Pattyw how’s the cruise?  What did you do in Cozumel?

Mac good to see you post!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> lovely Patty......enjoy the rest of your time on board.....getting dizzy seeing the sea!!!!




Thanks!!  Yep- have a few times where I feel a little dizzy! Had a window seat at dinner yesterday- didn't want to look out as I ate!



macraven said:


> Think I caught some kind of bug but up today for I hope all day



Glad you're on the mend! Sending healing thoughts your way!



keishashadow said:


> patty - lovely pics. Did you upgrade at the pier or earlier? Room to roam is nice



We did the Royal Up bid for an upgraded room. We booked a balcony room but decided to bid on an upgrade.  It's great! and worth the extra $$!! We have a great walk in closet and the bathroom has a tub/shower. Nice and roomy! It's nice to have a table and lounge chairs on the balcony, too.  We don't have to worry about the crowds by the pool! Joe and I like to just relax and spend time in our room, so for us it's worth it.  But for those that are doing excursions or spending a lot of time outside their room I'd say the cost wouldn't be worth it.



Monykalyn said:


> We definitely enjoyed the piano bar and comedy shows on our cruise



We saw a comedy show last night- it was so fun!!  And the piano bar has been a nightly stop for us!



Charade67 said:


> We went to the 50’s cafe



Love that restaurant! We usually hit Sci-Fi, but 50's is very fun!! Love the old shows on the tv!



Lynne G said:


> Hello horn blowers and aggressive drivers. Lady of leisure will be me some day. But for now, time for tea, and not too bad inside.
> 
> Lest all for get this hump of a day, yo camel, good morning:



Yuk- on impatient drivers!! No lady of leisure for me for a VERY long time!!
Yay for hump day pics!



Sue M said:


> This morning is hair colour day!



You're getting close to your trip!!
Just saw your post! We're having fun on the cruise!   Joe and I are staying on the boat today. We're enjoying the empty ship! and doing a couples hot stone massage this afternoon! Aaah....!


Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!!
 from Quintana Roo!

Here's our view:



Love the blue water! At home, Lake Erie is grey and cloudy!


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful pictures Patty...…

Yes, sitting by the window and eating might not be the best idea if you`re feeling a little woozy.....will certainly keep your eyes focussed on the food!! 

Yes, space in the cabin is ideal isn't it...….sound lovely.....sitting on the balcony both enjoying a rum or two would be ideal...…Do you both enjoy rum? Nice to be able to share a bottle in the privacy of your cabin...…



Never did get down to the fruit trees today.....friend called me and by the time I got off the phone Tom was back up looking for a cuppa…..I did plan to take him one..….

So, I never did get my walk down there...…

Maybe tomorrow...…. Supposed to be warmer tomorrow......well, warmer for us......

Another pasta dish for dinner tonight......chicken, bacon and chorizo with red peppers and courgettes (zucchini) creamy and spicy sauce..….another one tray dish.....well, I roast the courgettes off to get rid of the excess water...than add them once main dish is in oven...…

We have an extra for dinner tonight, so big dish...….I always make too much!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Great pics Pattyw  In winter our ocean inlet is grey too.  Love the clear blue tropical waters. I’ll be seeing them soon!  Can’t wait for some beach & warm Florida sunshine, and Universal of course after beach time.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Yes, space in the cabin is ideal isn't it...….sound lovely.....sitting on the balcony both enjoying a rum or two would be ideal...…Do you both enjoy rum? Nice to be able to share a bottle in the privacy of your cabin...…



We do enjoy rum!! I think Strong Water Tavern has aided in that!! We have the drink package and can stop at any bar and take the drinks to our room! Nice!



schumigirl said:


> Another pasta dish for dinner tonight......chicken, bacon and chorizo with red peppers and courgettes (zucchini) creamy and spicy sauce..….another one tray dish.....well, I roast the courgettes off to get rid of the excess water...than add them once main dish is in oven...…



Yummy dinner as usual! You really need to write a cookbook! You're a great writer and cook!



Sue M said:


> Can’t wait for some beach & warm Florida sunshine, and Universal of course after beach time.



Sounds great! 

As much fun as we're having here- I do miss having a theme park just steps away at Universal!! Would love to be on The Mummy right now!


----------



## Charade67

Home. 
Shower. 
Sleep.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Charade and Mac.  

Charade, I'd be napping too, after that long bus ride, and fun with the band for a couple of days. 

Mac, hope this is finding you feeling a lot better, and getting stronger for your trip coming up.  I know you always enjoy doing it.






  and    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Ah, HHN still on the mind.....  Finally, since all don't remember the day of the week:


----------



## schumigirl

Patty, I knew you liked rum, but wasn't sure about your husband...…..like a little cocktail or two myself!!! 


Dinner was lovely!! Will make that again.....

Now sitting back full......won`t need anything else tonight except big mug of tea......maybe later.....

Quiet night ahead......sending a friend links to restaurants we like in Orlando......think she'll like Ocean Prime, Strong Water and Teak especially...….recommended them to many and everyone has loved them so far...…she arrives Friday and is looking forward to it so much, they haven't been for seven years......few changes for them that's for sure. 

Time for tea...


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay Mac sighting!
Yes wednesday-glad week is more than 1/2 over now. Kids have Friday off-I do not. Actually don't have a ton of extra days off between now and vacation-Usually work only 4 days but several weeks will be the full 5-ah well-the joys of consulting/contracting. But just waiting on last shipment of discounted gift cards and packages/excursions for cruise all paid up! Still waiting on airfare going down-not budging much and if doesn't change by end of next week will just pull the trigger and get it.

Babies enjoying outside time but boy oh boy are they ornery-leave a tiny hole and they wiggle out of their sheltered area and then cry because they don't know what to do. But they are learning to that the big coop is "home" at night.

Strong storms tonight, but then nicer again for weekend-have designated this weekend to get garden planted. A bit later than usual but we almost always get that freeze or snow in late march or early April. Allergies are smacking all of us down.

Charade-hope you get that good sleep
Sue-packing yes! and yes good idea to leave room for shopping! We always seem to come home with stuff even when I swear no one needs to get anything (and husband is worst one of us all!!)
Schumi hope that weather does turn nicer! I inspected our fruit trees this afternoon too! But we only have 4-and 2 of them I thought we'd be getting rid of this year as past couple years they've had some fungus we couldn't get rid of - rotted the fruit right on the tree. But those trees aren't showing any signs of it so far so fingers crossed! Maybe our really long really cold snaps killed it off.
Patty-I loved our table aft right by the window in dining room! We have a balcony cabin on upcoming cruise too, but ship is nearly sold out so no upgrading! Going to get the drink package as well. How is the food so far?
Hi to all the others Robo, RAPstar, tink, Keishashadow, bobbie and everyone else!

Tea finished-some peppermint tea as stomach not feeling great. Time for allergy meds and sleep I think!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Yay Mac sighting!
> Yes wednesday-glad week is more than 1/2 over now. Kids have Friday off-I do not. Actually don't have a ton of extra days off between now and vacation-Usually work only 4 days but several weeks will be the full 5-ah well-the joys of consulting/contracting. But just waiting on last shipment of discounted gift cards and packages/excursions for cruise all paid up! Still waiting on airfare going down-not budging much and if doesn't change by end of next week will just pull the trigger and get it.
> 
> Babies enjoying outside time but boy oh boy are they ornery-leave a tiny hole and they wiggle out of their sheltered area and then cry because they don't know what to do. But they are learning to that the big coop is "home" at night.
> 
> Strong storms tonight, but then nicer again for weekend-have designated this weekend to get garden planted. A bit later than usual but we almost always get that freeze or snow in late march or early April. Allergies are smacking all of us down.
> 
> Charade-hope you get that good sleep
> Sue-packing yes! and yes good idea to leave room for shopping! We always seem to come home with stuff even when I swear no one needs to get anything (and husband is worst one of us all!!)
> Schumi hope that weather does turn nicer! I inspected our fruit trees this afternoon too! But we only have 4-and 2 of them I thought we'd be getting rid of this year as past couple years they've had some fungus we couldn't get rid of - rotted the fruit right on the tree. But those trees aren't showing any signs of it so far so fingers crossed! Maybe our really long really cold snaps killed it off.
> Patty-I loved our table aft right by the window in dining room! We have a balcony cabin on upcoming cruise too, but ship is nearly sold out so no upgrading! Going to get the drink package as well. How is the food so far?
> Hi to all the others Robo, RAPstar, tink, Keishashadow, bobbie and everyone else!
> 
> Tea finished-some peppermint tea as stomach not feeling great. Time for allergy meds and sleep I think!



Sounds like a busy time for you MonyK…….and good luck with the air fare......hope you get a price that suits!! 

Allergies are starting up here too......annoying!! Oh we lost one of our trees couple of years back.....the one we planted to replace it is still such a baby....think we`ll have moved again before it yields.....would love to have seen it reach it`s full height with the others...…



Good Thursday morning..……

Thick fog engulfed us last night......couldn't see much out of our windows last night, but totally gone this morning.....beautiful but chilly morning so far....although it is just after 7am...…

Doing all our weekend shopping today.....few places to stop off at this morning.....then back home and no plans till everyone descends on Sunday.....so far no one has said they`re staying over.....but some usually do...…

no clue what`s for dinner tonight...….been so busy thinking of the weekend...….

Have a great Thursday……..


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, good luck with airfare.  Booked our cruise for next January, and toying with which drink package or none.  Least I have 262 days to decide.  Hope your airfare is the right price.  So far, my October one has gone down $10.01, so a little credit for the January trip.  Or one in June.  Kids still want to travel after little one graduates, and they start working at camp.  We'll see.  Hehe, little chickens still learning the ropes.  Bet they are getting bigger by the day.  Hope you feel better too.  Older one is still stuffed up from the pollen allergies he has been battling for a couple of weeks now.  I love seeing the colors and all the green, though I have to say.

Glad to hear the fog lifted for today, even though not so warm, Schumi.  Good to get most of your shopping done today.  I assume by the week-end, crowds will be doing their last minute shopping.

With that, drink up all.  It's thirsty Thursday!









       Yep, tea for me.  So to all the homes:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  



And Mac:   and hope the bug you had is gone, and you are feeling good today.  Sending some mummy dust and good health wishes.

Time for tea.  Seems DH got me up, why he thinks I don't set the alarm is beyond me.  So, with him needing help 10 minutes after he got up, I was up.  Hence, 1/2 hour earlier commute.  Oh so dark, but hey, car say 50 degrees.  Yay!


And a hehe,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ooh, Schumi's thinking of the week-end, me, why thinking about HHN?  Don't know.  But I am thinking:


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats on the January cruise booking Lynne!! I love an early start to the day.......not so much in the dark though.....loving these lighter mornings........


Had to nip out and pick up a package from the main depot they claimed they tried to deliver.......

We have gates, so no one can just come in without us knowing.......they said they did buzz.......we were in when they said........

But, our new gas grill is now here thanks to a friend with a truck who could come with us to go get it!!! Would never fit in our boot!! Hopefully will be nice enough tomorrow night to have a few steaks grilled outside....

Having cup of tea and a doughnut now while Tom studies it...........


----------



## RAPstar

I feel like my 4 shots of espresso this morning are going to be wasted since we basically have no work right now. It's gonna be a long Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess you can say better than a long Friday, RAPstar.  Ugh, I hate too quiet.  Hey, at least you are wide awake.  LOL


----------



## keishashadow

No am driving duties for me until Tuesday.suppose I shouldn’t reallly be dancing as middle DS is so miserable with that tooth infection he took a vacation day today.  I’m make him some soup as my penance lol

May hit, wait for it....80 degrees today & the sun is shining!!!  Immediate afterthough it “why isn’t my pool open yet?” 

Youngest back late from StL, got to see them lose twice.  Join the club, my Pens went down in flames, no surprised, they weren’t hungry enough.



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all--no taco tuesday here-put a pork roast in crockpot this am for pulled pork BBQ-this way everyone can eat on their schedule with me coming from hour away today, boy with soccer at 5:30 and girlchild/teen having after school activities. Got a small container of potato salad at big grocery shop Saturday. Saturday was ok-but woke up to snow (after nasty storms saturday night). Didn't last long but all my trees are blooming-hope they were far enough along that we get fruit this year!
> And back to spring on Monday and rest of week-hope it is here to stay now. Moved the babies out to big coop-sectioned area off for them so big girls don't pick on them. Oh my the distressed crying and squeaking! They survived though, and glad to have them out of house-they just didn't get their nightly cuddles lol.
> 
> Sounds like you had some wonky weather too.
> FUN!!
> 
> Ugh so sorry! Yes it is a horrible disease!
> 
> YAY for more trips!
> 
> 
> so jealous of those who got to see in person! It looked magnificent
> Oh yes little creatures are hilarious-my son still cracks me up on a regular basis with his observations and he's 13 (omg my baby is a teenager-still getting used to this as he's only been a teen for 2 weeks)
> 
> Saw a great tweet-wish I could remember verbatim-but along lines of how rebuilding is in the tradition of ND, and while hearts break now, it will come back -the actual tweet was a great summation of grief and hope.
> 
> I am not a fan either, yet this is first house we've had that we don't have one. Yeah the maintenance was meticulous and tedious.
> 
> Hope you found something! We've enjoyed Brown derby, 50's prime time - and I have spent quite some time in Tune-Up lounge
> 
> LGB! Wish they would have got the win but hoping blues close it out without a lot more drama! Hope dr yankem is gentle with the yankin! and beautiful GD in a magical place!!
> 
> 
> You can't use code without being a member as even booking through Alamo sight it asks for member number. But if you had a member's number no way for Alamo to know otherwise with the online checkin and going straight to car.
> 
> Great pics and sounds like fun! We definitely enjoyed the piano bar and comedy shows on our cruise
> 
> Ditto!! Doing the debate on buying the BOGO and using our ticket with pass vs waiting and getting ROF - 1st option would possibly give us flexibility to do a mouse party-which I wouldn't mind but not sure the girlteen would agree...
> 
> Always!! Hope you are feeling much better!!!
> 
> Think I was in superminority with not watching (nor ever watched) GoT-even DH had it on-watched the first 15 minutes but yeah-no interest. Know who the characters were from reading the first 2 books-but oh it was a struggle to get through 2nd book-in fact not sure I actually finished it...



You can soldier on thru alamo website without the member# if you know the secret handshake lol.

I am almost tempted to join since I’ve discovered they sell gas as a loss leader in Oahu. A few road trips to the store each year would probably put me ahead, they always seem to have some killer Black Friday deals.



Charade67 said:


> Today’s interesting moment. We went to the 50’s cafe and sat next to a family of 8 who were all wearing this shirt. https://onceinabluemoose.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7116034
> B owns the same shirt and was wearing it a couple of days ago. She got it on our Alaska trip in 2016.



Lol you just missed my family there.



schumigirl said:


> Oh I hear you on aggressive drivers Lynne....I had two this morning all on the one road!!! Idiots....some guys don't seem to like a woman driving a better and more powerful car than they have!!!! And no patience......no, I don't need to drive like an idiot, I have nothing to prove!!!
> 
> By the time I got to where I was going I was so annoyed......lol...…it soon passed!!!
> 
> It`s a four day weekend here for most......Kyle finishes Thursday and his offices open back up on Tuesday.....double Bank Holiday weekend......and all stores closed Sunday but open the rest of the time......Friday and Saturday before Easter Sunday are to be avoided…...it`s worse than Christmas!!! I`ll get everything I need for the weekend and especially for Sunday tomorrow.....if  I haven't got it after that, I`ll do without....or the village shop might work...…
> 
> 
> Just got an email through sharing the delights of the meals we`ll be enjoying in the Premium Cabin next flights......lol......and if we want to choose a special dietary meal...….just being edible would be fine actually!!!
> 
> It`s usually decent food, especially Premium.....can`t complain...…
> 
> Time for a cuppa…..Tom is down checking out all the fruit trees.....will take him down a cup unless he appears back up here before I get there...….we should have walky talkies....



Yeah, but if you wanted to rev that engine, you sure have the horses to do it!  It’s the goofballs in those tiny little clown cars with the glass mufflers, tricked out wheels and underlight frames that reduce me to giggles.

My mr has Friday as his holiday.  Shockingly, has Saturday off too, but works sunday 4-12 (boo) as it’s not considered a holiday where he works since religious affiliation.  A politically correct thing in response to some twit making a complaint a decade or so ago.  Same thing with Christmas.  They do get a paid day off, usually Xmas eve.  



pattyw said:


> Thanks!!  Yep- have a few times where I feel a little dizzy! Had a window seat at dinner yesterday- didn't want to look out as I ate!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're on the mend! Sending healing thoughts your way!
> 
> 
> 
> We did the Royal Up bid for an upgraded room. We booked a balcony room but decided to bid on an upgrade.  It's great! and worth the extra $$!! We have a great walk in closet and the bathroom has a tub/shower. Nice and roomy! It's nice to have a table and lounge chairs on the balcony, too.  We don't have to worry about the crowds by the pool! Joe and I like to just relax and spend time in our room, so for us it's worth it.  But for those that are doing excursions or spending a lot of time outside their room I'd say the cost wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> We saw a comedy show last night- it was so fun!!  And the piano bar has been a nightly stop for us!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that restaurant! We usually hit Sci-Fi, but 50's is very fun!! Love the old shows on the tv!
> 
> 
> 
> Yuk- on impatient drivers!! No lady of leisure for me for a VERY long time!!
> Yay for hump day pics!
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting close to your trip!!
> Just saw your post! We're having fun on the cruise!   Joe and I are staying on the boat today. We're enjoying the empty ship! and doing a couples hot stone massage this afternoon! Aaah....!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great Wednesday!!
> from Quintana Roo!
> 
> Here's our view:
> 
> View attachment 395091
> 
> Love the blue water! At home, Lake Erie is grey and cloudy!
> 
> View attachment 395092



Did. U see last saturday’s SNL skit featuring Lake Erie?  Priceless!

Starting @ 1.40 min mark






I am one of the few people who doesn’t get the allure (pun intended) of any of the lines’ piano bars lol.  Do love the comedy clubs though.




schumigirl said:


> Beautiful pictures Patty...…
> 
> Yes, sitting by the window and eating might not be the best idea if you`re feeling a little woozy.....will certainly keep your eyes focussed on the food!!
> 
> Yes, space in the cabin is ideal isn't it...….sound lovely.....sitting on the balcony both enjoying a rum or two would be ideal...…Do you both enjoy rum? Nice to be able to share a bottle in the privacy of your cabin...…
> 
> 
> 
> Never did get down to the fruit trees today.....friend called me and by the time I got off the phone Tom was back up looking for a cuppa…..I did plan to take him one..….
> 
> So, I never did get my walk down there...…
> 
> Maybe tomorrow...…. Supposed to be warmer tomorrow......well, warmer for us......
> 
> Another pasta dish for dinner tonight......chicken, bacon and chorizo with red peppers and courgettes (zucchini) creamy and spicy sauce..….another one tray dish.....well, I roast the courgettes off to get rid of the excess water...than add them once main dish is in oven...…
> 
> We have an extra for dinner tonight, so big dish...….I always make too much!!!!



One of the things they tell you to do is stare fixed on the sea’s horizon if you start to feel green. 

I used to do the RX patch but would have rebound motion sickness when back home on dry land

Non drowsy Dramamine works fine for me & no issues tipping a few on it which was bit of issue with the RX



Charade67 said:


> Home.
> Shower.
> Sleep.



Repeat!  Sooner vs later in California


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Keisha.  Does that HHN tour stuff just pop up today?  Haha to the SNL clip.  And hope your DS's tooth feels better soon.  Nice you made soup.  

Little one is in sleep mode.  Have not heard from her yet, so may do a get up, it's after 10 mom phone alarm.  The text about my no way wearing those trendy mary jane flats, with shorts no less, was not responded to.  

Hey Sue, hope you are doing well, and packing has been done or shortly done.  

Hey, Keisha, would like to see 80 today.  Think 70 is the high though.  And you might know, the one day I wear a very light blouse, the inside feels cool, so sweater on.  Cloudy day too, with rain, and thunderstorm in the mix there, the next 3 days.  And not as warm week-end either.  60 or so the high both days.  Easter eggs hid outside may be floating with all the rain.  

I so need tea.  Is it time for lunch yet?  Sigh.  The joy of getting up by your DH at 4:10 am this morning.  Hey RAPstar, any of that drink left?  LOL


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Home.
> Shower.
> Sleep.


Welcome home!



macraven said:


>


Good to see you Mac!



Monykalyn said:


> Yay Mac sighting!
> Yes wednesday-glad week is more than 1/2 over now. Kids have Friday off-I do not. Actually don't have a ton of extra days off between now and vacation-Usually work only 4 days but several weeks will be the full 5-ah well-the joys of consulting/contracting. But just waiting on last shipment of discounted gift cards and packages/excursions for cruise all paid up! Still waiting on airfare going down-not budging much and if doesn't change by end of next week will just pull the trigger and get it.
> 
> Babies enjoying outside time but boy oh boy are they ornery-leave a tiny hole and they wiggle out of their sheltered area and then cry because they don't know what to do. But they are learning to that the big coop is "home" at night.
> 
> Strong storms tonight, but then nicer again for weekend-have designated this weekend to get garden planted. A bit later than usual but we almost always get that freeze or snow in late march or early April. Allergies are smacking all of us down.
> 
> Charade-hope you get that good sleep
> Sue-packing yes! and yes good idea to leave room for shopping! We always seem to come home with stuff even when I swear no one needs to get anything (and husband is worst one of us all!!)
> Schumi hope that weather does turn nicer! I inspected our fruit trees this afternoon too! But we only have 4-and 2 of them I thought we'd be getting rid of this year as past couple years they've had some fungus we couldn't get rid of - rotted the fruit right on the tree. But those trees aren't showing any signs of it so far so fingers crossed! Maybe our really long really cold snaps killed it off.


Yay for cruise paid off!  I’m looking at my airfares for August trip, but will probably wait till I get home from Florida to book something. I have credits on Alaska for the air I had to cancel for my daughter last Dec because she got a new job. 
Love hearing the chicken antics!  They have quite the personalities!  
Hope the storms aren’t too bad. 
I don’t think my plum tree made it. It has some sort of fungus too. Maybe time to take it down. 



schumigirl said:


> MonyK, good luck with airfare.  Booked our cruise for next January, and toying with which drink package or none.  Least I have 262 days to decide.  Hope your airfare is the right price.  So far, my October one has gone down $10.01, so a little credit for the January trip.  Or one in June.  Kids still want to travel after little one graduates, and they start working at camp.  We'll see.  Hehe, little chickens still learning the ropes.  Bet they are getting bigger by the day.  Hope you feel better too.  Older one is still stuffed up from the pollen allergies he has been battling for a couple of weeks now.  I love seeing the colors and all the green, though I have to say.


Congrats on Jan cruise!  Yes, I’m happy mine still enjoy traveling with me too!  I ran into a friend at the hairdresser yesterday and we were talking about how our kids still want to travel with us and how when we were kids it was different. 
Mine worked at summer camps too, great jobs for summer, getting into the back country. Fortunately there’s a camp on a lake maybe a 20 min drive from us. 



schumigirl said:


> Had to nip out and pick up a package from the main depot they claimed they tried to deliver.......
> 
> We have gates, so no one can just come in without us knowing.......they said they did buzz.......we were in when they said........
> 
> But, our new gas grill is now here thanks to a friend with a truck who could come with us to go get it!!! Would never fit in our boot!! Hopefully will be nice enough tomorrow night to have a few steaks grilled outside....
> 
> Having cup of tea and a doughnut now while Tom studies it...........


Oh boy I hate when that happens!  We’ve gotten those delivery notices too and I know we were home.  So annoying. 
Yay for new gas grill. We had to replace ours last year. We bbq all year round. Love it. 


Happy Thursday!  Grey and rainy here. But sun for the next few days until Monday. Tues, our travel day is supposed to be pouring, yuck. 

Today going out for Greek lunch with friends, one of our group is having a birthday. 

So many of us suffering from allergies.  My nose running like a tap. I take allergy pills, tried a new one but not happy with it. Will go back to Reactine. But just tried the nose spray for Allergies,  Flonase and it works. Will be sure to pack it for my trip. I must be allergic to something with AC because some restaurants my sinuses go crazy in, to the point I have to leave because it’s too painful. 5 min after I’ve left I’m fine again. So odd.

After lunch going to take another stab at sorting what clothes I’m taking!  I’ve taken over laundry room. Piles all over the place with stuff I’ve washed. Going to make final cut today!  Then I can concentrate on shoes, purses and toiletries!  

I have 2 hummingbirds coming around.  They sure don’t like sharing the feeder!  If they show up at the same time the larger one chases off the smaller one. I have feeder by living room window. 

Time for coffee!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Sue, so nice to have those birds visit.  We have a ruby throated one that visits us every summer.  I have yet to see it, but older one has.  And yum, to some Greek food.  Nice way to celebrate a birthday.  May you coffee be hot and plentiful.  

Me, not quite time for the lunch walk yet.  Sigh.

Hope Patty is still enjoying her cruise.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> No am driving duties for me until Tuesday.suppose I shouldn’t reallly be dancing as middle DS is so miserable with that tooth infection he took a vacation day today.  I’m make him some soup as my penance lol
> 
> May hit, wait for it....80 degrees today & the sun is shining!!!  Immediate afterthough it “why isn’t my pool open yet?”
> 
> Youngest back late from StL, got to see them lose twice.  Join the club, my Pens went down in flames, no surprised, they weren’t hungry enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You can soldier on thru alamo website without the member# if you know the secret handshake lol.
> 
> I am almost tempted to join since I’ve discovered they sell gas as a loss leader in Oahu. A few road trips to the store each year would probably put me ahead, they always seem to have some killer Black Friday deals.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you just missed my family there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but if you wanted to rev that engine, you sure have the horses to do it!  It’s the goofballs in those tiny little clown cars with the glass mufflers, tricked out wheels and underlight frames that reduce me to giggles.
> 
> My mr has Friday as his holiday.  Shockingly, has Saturday off too, but works sunday 4-12 (boo) as it’s not considered a holiday where he works since religious affiliation.  A politically correct thing in response to some twit making a complaint a decade or so ago.  Same thing with Christmas.  They do get a paid day off, usually Xmas eve.
> 
> 
> 
> Did. U see last saturday’s SNL skit featuring Lake Erie?  Priceless!
> 
> Starting @ 1.40 min mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the few people who doesn’t get the allure (pun intended) of any of the lines’ piano bars lol.  Do love the comedy clubs though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things they tell you to do is stare fixed on the sea’s horizon if you start to feel green.
> 
> I used to do the RX patch but would have rebound motion sickness when back home on dry land
> 
> Non drowsy Dramamine works fine for me & no issues tipping a few on it which was bit of issue with the RX
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat!  Sooner vs later in California



You`re a good mum!!! And it`s always nice to be able to make soup or anything really for them...even when they`re all grown up.....I got mixed up....I thought it was the oldest son!!! Glad Junior had a lovely trip too!!! 

Fabulous on the weather!!! I wish we had 80`s......but it`s 64 and feels a lot warmer!!! Took my jacket off earlier while out!!! 

Yes, morons with no horsepower and no brains are the worst idiots on the road......although some of the worst drivers are the school mums!!!! Barely slow down to drop the kids off then hare all the way to work....heaven forbid you stick to the speed limit on a winding country road when they have to get to work!!!! (off soap box) 

Wait till I get our new car…….vvvvrrrroooooooommmmmm!!!!!!!! lol.....not really!!! 

Yes, I do the same if I ever get car sick.....stare straight ahead.....if I`m the passenger obviously....lol...never hits me driving....but if I`m in a car with someone who isn`t a smooth driver......won`t mention any names...but a female relative is the worst culprit!!!!  Haven`t been a passenger in her car for years!!!! 


Sue, this is our third gas grill in a few years!! We always buy Outback or Weber, so not diddy ones.....but we are harsh on them I guess...….this one is huge!!!! Far bigger than we need...but boys and their toys!! 

Lynne....enjoy that walk, hope the weather stays nice...…..



Beautiful outside.....got two loads of washing out and it`s dry!!!!

Been trying to finish trip report, so been focussing on that instead of some other stuff......but once it`s done it`s done...…

Still need to think about dinner.....got a fourth again for dinner and she loves steak, so may get some steaks and Kyle will be happy.......

Time to go bring in laundry......that sun is beating down on it....lovely......


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, the sun is out.  Report:  the sun is out.  Temps shot up to 72 before I walked.  Tossed that sweater off, before I left, and ooh, even with a light weight shirt, hot!  Hello, can't we use our laptops in the outside shade?  Coworker said, better if we just went home.  Where's that wand?  And Keisha, yep, by 3 pm, the noon weather check on the laptop said 80.  Woot!  80 outside.  Inside:  what my other coworker said:  oh it's the hot tub feeling air on this third floor.  At the end of the walk, opened my car, and cracked the windows.  Tossed the towel over my steering wheel.  Been burned from that before, know to keep towels in car, to cover seats too.  Nice to use the heater on them when it's cold.  But when they heat up during the summer, stinging hot.

Woot!  Schumi, isn't new car coming next month?  Yeah, and we had a very noisy showy car this morning.  Too bad he wasn't fast, just annoying.  I too get motion sickness only when I am not driving.  I guess the head has too much to consider as a driver, then when not.  I look straight ahead, and not look down to read or do much.  I do better as a passenger in the front seat then in the back seats.  Lucky, rest of family has no motion sickness.  I have to take medicine when I sail too.  Seems I don't even like the sea rocking feeling.  

Sigh, I need ice for the tea.  

Hope all the homies have a beautiful Thursday.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi our last Grill was a Vermont Casting. Felt sad when we had to toss it. It lasted 3 yrs.  now have a Dynaglow.  Got last year, so far it’s been good. We bbq year round. The bbq is set in brick work. So husband doesn’t assemble it into cart. We chuck that and drop it in the brick pit. When we bought the house it was a charcoal built in grill. 
When we were having a new fence put in we had the guy build a roof over bbq and add lighting. Brilliant!  

Lynne we have a species of hummingbird that winters here.  Anna’s hummingbird. I found out when I saw one hanging out in backyard.  Had to look it up. So now have feeder out year long. Now the migratory ones are appearing. The interloper ha!  Must be your lunch walk by now!  Enjoy. 

Mac, I had to look up your Civil War thing!  Never heard of it, but sounds interesting. 

Another rental car drop with Alamo. Canceled Budget, Alamo is my preferred company so works out well. I’ll keep checking up to the night before we leave!  I booked the small size suv, Rav 4. Which dropped in price, and the Pathfinder dropped $10 less, but I’ll keep Rav, as I prefer the smaller suv for easier maneuvering, parking, etc. We have a larger ML 500 at home. So smaller one will be like driving a sports car lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, hopefully get the new car in May....not got the date yet, but our car is sold now so we have one coming temporary tomorrow......will keep that till we do get new one Lynne......looking forward to this one!!!

80 sounds lovely...…

Sue, never heard of those, but of course they may be on that side of the pond only.....I liked the idea of a year round one built in, but we decided to build a gazebo area, well we have two actually.....one much larger than the other, and have a chimenea and one of those patio heaters on the smaller one...….BBQ is kept in the shed during the winter, but we keep it beside the larger gazebo area where most of the larger seating area is during better weather....nice and handy......and yes, we do like the areas covered......nice in winter and especially on the odd day we need some shelter from the sun......lol.....not very often......but we do get some lovely weather now and again.....glad you`re happy with the one you have now......



I do like this new grill!!! Walked down to have a look....yep, I`ll never use it as I`m a little wary of it....but Tom will love it...…

Sorted out all food for Sunday.....will do most things on Saturday, some tomorrow.....and last minute stuff Sunday morning.....did manage to get everything we needed thankfully....

Don`t need to be up so early tomorrow as Kyle is on a long weekend for Easter.....yay!!!!

And definitely don't plan to leave the house till Monday!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

and yeah, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  Thank goodness.  A balmy 65 degree ride, with little traffic.  Nice.  No jacket to take. 

Little one had a pinky ring sized so she could wear it.  I think they made it too small, so it goes back.  You know it was small when it barely fit my ring finger.  And her ring finger is almost double mine.  Very pretty though, and she's chuffed to be wearing it.  I found it when I was getting my necklace fixed.  Yeah, the one she broke.  Well, could not pass up the ring, so an early graduation present?  Not sure, but I know she will enjoy wearing it. 

And yay, little one and I did more purging.  Little one even volunteered to drop bags off at the resale places.  Then, some of little one's clothes, will pass on to my Dsis's GD.  She loves getting stuff from little one.

And tea is needed, as almost too warm inside already.

Schumi, nice your old car sold, and using a loaner until the new car comes.  Hope the date is early in May.  And yay!  Kyle gets a 3 day weekend with his parents.  So nice, Schumi, to not be up early.  I am hoping that for the next 3 days. 


With that, for those who have this as Good Friday, blessings to you all. 


From me:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  and yeah,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, do it, do itl  It's Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Friday morning........


Oh Lynne the car was easy to get rid of.......a 3 year old low mileage powerful Mercedes.......didn’t need to put any effort into it.......the showroom we always dealt with from asked if they could buy it from us.......they knew it would sell in a heartbeat......we have a good relationship with them and we still go in as Kyle will still be having his Mercedes serviced there.......and it has sold.....gone already! Will miss it a little......

Yep, 4 day weekend here......Kyle is off till Tuesday......nice relaxing weekend for him. 

The ring as a graduation gift sounds lovely Lynne......I’m sure she’ll love it.....and nice to have a real good clear out of clothes, nice to have them put to good use........



Just back in from friends home where we had Good Friday breakfast/brunch.....won’t eat till late tonight!!!

They are so last minute though.......got a txt early this morning........”Breakfast anyone.....anytime after 9.30”.....there were 10 of us there, so it was lovely........although when it’s us hosting a group breakfast, I always make sure everyone knows two weeks ahead at least........but that’s her way.....lol.......lovely bacon fest morning!!!

So, no need for lunch today now.......so, having charcuterie with selection of olives and stuffed things for late dinner now...no cooking is nice.......will be doing enough food prep tomorrow....

Nice sunny day here today......still chilly a little though......but looks beautiful.......

Have a great Friday.....whatever you’re doing.........


----------



## RAPstar

If y'all happen to like R&B/hip hop, or just really good music, I highly recommend Lizzo's new album that dropped today. It's so good!!!! I listened to it on my way into work and its put me in such a good mood. And I actually have work to do this morning!!


----------



## Lynne G

Not necessarily me, that kind of music Robbie, but I'll let my kids know.  They like some more hip hop than R&B though.  Have to look up that artist's name.  Glad it put you in a good mood, and working.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, even late notice for lush food, breakfast sounded enjoyable, Schumi.  And yep, around here, low mileage cars, in great condition, sell fast.  Nice to have Kyle the whole extended week-end.  And yeah, when I have big breakfasts or lunches, I rarely eat later in the day.  Nice to not cook tonight.  Glad you have sun.

Right now, the sky is a very ugly dark gray.  Yep, storms a coming to let us have a rock and rolling late afternoon, evening wet.  Poor flowers seem to need water, well, they surely will be watered soon.  But, hey another round of close to 80 before the sky opens.  

More tea please.  And darn, the break room is quiet.  Hmm, what is sweet around here?


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all.  Having my coffee, only 8am here!  Contemplating my day!  My packing dilemma or woes continue, lol. I think after breakfast I’ll go downstairs to make my decision on what clothes to take. Have to be at church for 11:30.  I’ve been avoiding packing decisions!   I’m really making an effort not to overpack. We’ll see if I succeed, or give in lol!  
This afternoon is pre trip nails time. I don’t know if any of you have heard of it, a relatively new technique called Dip. I like it better than Shellac. 
Tomorrow is Easter brunch at friends. Then we’re having Sunday dinner. 
I think it’s stopped raining for awhile anyway. Although everything is soggy outside. Our community always has an Easter Egg Hunt on the preschool field.  Many fond memories of attending when mine were little!  Hope the rain holds off for them this morning. 

Schumi hope your new vehicle arrives before you leave for Florida!  Enjoy your weekend with Kyle!  

Lynne ring sounds like a lovely grad present. I gave my oldest a ring for her high school grad. Hope the storms aren’t too bad this afternoon for you. For us morning fog, grey, low 50s. Sun supposed to make an appearance late afternoon!  Our typical rainy spring.  April rain brings May flowers!  

Hi to all


----------



## macraven

_Just a quick drive by to say hello to all the homies _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Just a quick drive by to say hello to all the homies _





Hope you`re doing better………


We managed to have quite a productive day all round here.....

My guys got the power washer out and the back patio is now dazzling......it`s like a red brick of sorts.....looked a little dull.....now its back to brand new. Took them ages as it is a large area, but they were brilliant. 

They also did the two decking areas, one has a gazebo covering it, so it gets a lot of moss on it over the winter.....but they have done a fabulous job!!! And they did move all the furniture off before starting.....didn't  have to remind them......so it`ll all look wonderful for Sunday and the rest of the summer. 

Quiet night tonight...….watching Ant Man and the Wasp...….I like these movies! 

Bacon for breakfast tomorrow guys.....all welcome....pancakes too with (fake) Maple Syrup...….


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF!
While we don't really celebrate Easter I do have a roast planned for Sunday. Supposed to be a nice weekend, hoping it is not as windy!!
Chilly but sunny out. Kids put the babies out in their sheltered area-guess they kept escaping all day so now they are wandering around with the big girls. 
Big glass of wine while dinner cooks-cheated and popped a Stauffers lasagne in as I didn't feel like cooking. Fresh green beans to go with it though.
Hoping I will actually be able to sleep in tomorrow-soccer game not until 10


Lynne G said:


> Well, could not pass up the ring, so an early graduation present? Not sure, but I know she will enjoy wearing it.


 Sounds lovely. My DD wants a ring she can wear past high school instead of class ring...hmm...graduation next year and will be in Caribbean this summer-may have to check out some jewelry stores while in Cayman Islands...



Sue M said:


> I don’t know if any of you have heard of it, a relatively new technique called Dip.


 Yes!! Thinking fo this for my trip too!



macraven said:


> _Just a quick drive by to say hello to all the homies _


 Hope you are doing better!


schumigirl said:


> My guys got the power washer out and the back patio is now dazzling......it`s like a red brick of sorts.....looked a little dull.....now its back to brand new. Took them ages as it is a large area, but they were brilliant.


 Oh don't you love how stuff just comes back to life?? We need to power wash our deck again too.

MMM house smelling good!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn I love the Dip nails technique.  My lady I go to is very good at it.  Lasts me longer than shellac. And it’s easier to take off. So less hard on nails. Since I’m away for 17 days I decided on a light pink with sparkles in it, so growth doesn’t show. 
I first discovered it while in Florida. I had to find someone local because my shellac started chipping. So asked hotel receptionist who was good nearby. In the salon the woman next to me was having the Dip so I asked about it!  When I  Came home I asked my lady, and they had just started doing it.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re doing better………
> 
> 
> We managed to have quite a productive day all round here.....
> 
> My guys got the power washer out and the back patio is now dazzling......it`s like a red brick of sorts.....looked a little dull.....now its back to brand new. Took them ages as it is a large area, but they were brilliant.
> 
> They also did the two decking areas, one has a gazebo covering it, so it gets a lot of moss on it over the winter.....but they have done a fabulous job!!! And they did move all the furniture off before starting.....didn't  have to remind them......so it`ll all look wonderful for Sunday and the rest of the summer.
> 
> Quiet night tonight...….watching Ant Man and the Wasp...….I like these movies!
> 
> Bacon for breakfast tomorrow guys.....all welcome....pancakes too with (fake) Maple Syrup...….


Oh you need some Canadian Maple Syrup!  
The husband did the power wash here a few weeks ago. Amazing how it brings everything up. Our courtyard gets so green during the winter, the sun doesn’t get high enough.  Plus all the rain. Still haven’t put furniture back out, Mr making noises about a sealer or something. Oh well, not warm enough to sit out yet anyway.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!
> While we don't really celebrate Easter I do have a roast planned for Sunday. Supposed to be a nice weekend, hoping it is not as windy!!
> Chilly but sunny out. Kids put the babies out in their sheltered area-guess they kept escaping all day so now they are wandering around with the big girls.
> Big glass of wine while dinner cooks-cheated and popped a Stauffers lasagne in as I didn't feel like cooking. Fresh green beans to go with it though.
> Hoping I will actually be able to sleep in tomorrow-soccer game not until 10
> Sounds lovely. My DD wants a ring she can wear past high school instead of class ring...hmm...graduation next year and will be in Caribbean this summer-may have to check out some jewelry stores while in Cayman Islands...
> 
> Yes!! Thinking fo this for my trip too!
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing better!
> Oh don't you love how stuff just comes back to life?? We need to power wash our deck again too.
> 
> MMM house smelling good!




Power washing is a fabulous thing!!! Especially when I don't have to do it....lol...…

Lazy dinner sounds good actually......especially the wine part!!!! Lady after my own heart...…

Yes, we don't celebrate Easter in the religious sense, but it`s a heck of a good excuse for a get together...…
everyone is here and someone usually organises something...….hope you got a late sleep this morning.....



So, Good Saturday Morning...….

We have a very strange event......sun has been shining for three full days.....and it`s getting warmer.....it won`t last of course....but will make hay when the sun shines...….

Although today has been mostly in the kitchen...….made up 5 quiches this morning of different varieties....I did cheat and use pre made pastry cases....somethings just aren't worth doing....cooked and cooling down now....so many eggs used....thank goodness for the farm next door, I ran out, thought I had enough already......could have done with MonyK`s chickens.....

Ham is cooking too and will be in the Aga all day...….most other things are pre packed, last minute cooked or being brought by everyone else......this afternoon will make a huge bowl of potato salad, two pasta salads, coronation chicken and coleslaw.....and lots of pre packed goodies too...…

So, rest of today will be fairly relaxing.....who said entertaining has to be difficult. Sometimes short cuts are for the best...….no desserts from me....all being brought.....

Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

I enjoy a get together for any reason, too, Schumi.  Homemade does not mean shortcuts can’t be done.  I use pre-made pie shells every time I make pie or quiches.  All you are making sounds lush.  I hope all enjoy your hospitality.  

Rainy Saturday.  Loud windy downpours.  Radar shows we are not done yet. But it does seem to be moving fast to the North and East, so hoping for a drying out afternoon.  Then we stay at 62, with flood warnings to end hopefully later today.

Some errands and wash are the events for today.

Mac, I hope this finds you better and better feeling.

I need tea.  Not quiet. DH is up and not out the door yet.  Tea and will start some eggs and steak for breakfast

Later homies!


----------



## macraven

_Yay!

It’s the weekend 

Enjoy your weekend homies!_


----------



## keishashadow

Great morning here two turkeys in the oven, sun is shining and i’m Watching the discovery cove videos family sending me in real time.  Life is indeed good.



schumigirl said:


> You`re a good mum!!! And it`s always nice to be able to make soup or anything really for them...even when they`re all grown up.....I got mixed up....I thought it was the oldest son!!! Glad Junior had a lovely trip too!!!
> 
> Fabulous on the weather!!! I wish we had 80`s......but it`s 64 and feels a lot warmer!!! Took my jacket off earlier while out!!!
> 
> Yes, morons with no horsepower and no brains are the worst idiots on the road......although some of the worst drivers are the school mums!!!! Barely slow down to drop the kids off then hare all the way to work....heaven forbid you stick to the speed limit on a winding country road when they have to get to work!!!! (off soap box)
> 
> Wait till I get our new car…….vvvvrrrroooooooommmmmm!!!!!!!! lol.....not really!!!
> 
> Yes, I do the same if I ever get car sick.....stare straight ahead.....if I`m the passenger obviously....lol...never hits me driving....but if I`m in a car with someone who isn`t a smooth driver......won`t mention any names...but a female relative is the worst culprit!!!!  Haven`t been a passenger in her car for years!!!!
> 
> 
> Sue, this is our third gas grill in a few years!! We always buy Outback or Weber, so not diddy ones.....but we are harsh on them I guess...….this one is huge!!!! Far bigger than we need...but boys and their toys!!
> 
> Lynne....enjoy that walk, hope the weather stays nice...…..
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outside.....got two loads of washing out and it`s dry!!!!
> 
> Been trying to finish trip report, so been focussing on that instead of some other stuff......but once it`s done it`s done...…
> 
> Still need to think about dinner.....got a fourth again for dinner and she loves steak, so may get some steaks and Kyle will be happy.......
> 
> Time to go bring in laundry......that sun is beating down on it....lovely......



I was always of the mind if you shift into low gear & toss out the kiddies it’s ok. 

JK hahaha

Pull that speedy stuff here in a school zone and you could easily rack up enough points to lose your license & have hefty fine.  Ridiculous they have to even have the laws in place but several kids in area killed every year by people passing buses letting kids off in the rural areas.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, hopefully get the new car in May....not got the date yet, but our car is sold now so we have one coming temporary tomorrow......will keep that till we do get new one Lynne......looking forward to this one!!!
> 
> 80 sounds lovely...…
> 
> Sue, never heard of those, but of course they may be on that side of the pond only.....I liked the idea of a year round one built in, but we decided to build a gazebo area, well we have two actually.....one much larger than the other, and have a chimenea and one of those patio heaters on the smaller one...….BBQ is kept in the shed during the winter, but we keep it beside the larger gazebo area where most of the larger seating area is during better weather....nice and handy......and yes, we do like the areas covered......nice in winter and especially on the odd day we need some shelter from the sun......lol.....not very often......but we do get some lovely weather now and again.....glad you`re happy with the one you have now......
> 
> 
> 
> I do like this new grill!!! Walked down to have a look....yep, I`ll never use it as I`m a little wary of it....but Tom will love it...…
> 
> Sorted out all food for Sunday.....will do most things on Saturday, some tomorrow.....and last minute stuff Sunday morning.....did manage to get everything we needed thankfully....
> 
> Don`t need to be up so early tomorrow as Kyle is on a long weekend for Easter.....yay!!!!
> 
> And definitely don't plan to leave the house till Monday!



Where’s the fun in a covered grill?  Tromping out in a foot of snow to toast a steak is bracing...not!!!

That set up sounds amazing, i’m Sure it gets puts to good use.



Sue M said:


> Good morning all.  Having my coffee, only 8am here!  Contemplating my day!  My packing dilemma or woes continue, lol. I think after breakfast I’ll go downstairs to make my decision on what clothes to take. Have to be at church for 11:30.  I’ve been avoiding packing decisions!   I’m really making an effort not to overpack. We’ll see if I succeed, or give in lol!
> This afternoon is pre trip nails time. I don’t know if any of you have heard of it, a relatively new technique called Dip. I like it better than Shellac.
> Tomorrow is Easter brunch at friends. Then we’re having Sunday dinner.
> I think it’s stopped raining for awhile anyway. Although everything is soggy outside. Our community always has an Easter Egg Hunt on the preschool field.  Many fond memories of attending when mine were little!  Hope the rain holds off for them this morning.
> 
> Schumi hope your new vehicle arrives before you leave for Florida!  Enjoy your weekend with Kyle!
> 
> Lynne ring sounds like a lovely grad present. I gave my oldest a ring for her high school grad. Hope the storms aren’t too bad this afternoon for you. For us morning fog, grey, low 50s. Sun supposed to make an appearance late afternoon!  Our typical rainy spring.  April rain brings May flowers!
> 
> Hi to all



I do a cull system, first, then second, then weigh the luggage & usually a third before it passes muster.  

Rougher for me this trip since on AA and no relationship, pay by the bag.  Am hoping we can possibly upgrade to the roomier seats upon checkin/or at the airport. Not sure how that works with them.

Since we will be on NCL, no need to pack my typical cruise wear.  Two lightweight tropical type sleeveless dresses & some mix & match separates & i’ll Probably be overdressed compared to fellow passengers

That dip method is very popular here, can do a lot with it that is so inventive.  I’ve never had a pro mani or pedi, just not comfy with idea of someone fussing over me thusly.  Older i get though it’s tempting to not mess painting my own toenails



Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!
> While we don't really celebrate Easter I do have a roast planned for Sunday. Supposed to be a nice weekend, hoping it is not as windy!!
> Chilly but sunny out. Kids put the babies out in their sheltered area-guess they kept escaping all day so now they are wandering around with the big girls.
> Big glass of wine while dinner cooks-cheated and popped a Stauffers lasagne in as I didn't feel like cooking. Fresh green beans to go with it though.
> Hoping I will actually be able to sleep in tomorrow-soccer game not until 10
> Sounds lovely. My DD wants a ring she can wear past high school instead of class ring...hmm...graduation next year and will be in Caribbean this summer-may have to check out some jewelry stores while in Cayman Islands...
> 
> Yes!! Thinking fo this for my trip too!
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing better!
> Oh don't you love how stuff just comes back to life?? We need to power wash our deck again too.
> 
> MMM house smelling good!



If I haven’t wished you the happy paid in full cruise dance, go for it!  Always a red letter day IMO

Never had that lasagne, many swear by it. I normally make extra and freeze individually for those crazy days.



Sue M said:


> Oh you need some Canadian Maple Syrup!
> The husband did the power wash here a few weeks ago. Amazing how it brings everything up. Our courtyard gets so green during the winter, the sun doesn’t get high enough.  Plus all the rain. Still haven’t put furniture back out, Mr making noises about a sealer or something. Oh well, not warm enough to sit out yet anyway.



It’s about the same price as molten gold here lol. They tap trees east of here out in mountains, will say it’s delicious. Used some yesterday on top of my oven baked salmon, nom



schumigirl said:


> Power washing is a fabulous thing!!! Especially when I don't have to do it....lol...…
> 
> Lazy dinner sounds good actually......especially the wine part!!!! Lady after my own heart...…
> 
> Yes, we don't celebrate Easter in the religious sense, but it`s a heck of a good excuse for a get together...…
> everyone is here and someone usually organises something...….hope you got a late sleep this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> So, Good Saturday Morning...….
> 
> We have a very strange event......sun has been shining for three full days.....and it`s getting warmer.....it won`t last of course....but will make hay when the sun shines...….
> 
> Although today has been mostly in the kitchen...….made up 5 quiches this morning of different varieties....I did cheat and use pre made pastry cases....somethings just aren't worth doing....cooked and cooling down now....so many eggs used....thank goodness for the farm next door, I ran out, thought I had enough already......could have done with MonyK`s chickens.....
> 
> Ham is cooking too and will be in the Aga all day...….most other things are pre packed, last minute cooked or being brought by everyone else......this afternoon will make a huge bowl of potato salad, two pasta salads, coronation chicken and coleslaw.....and lots of pre packed goodies too...…
> 
> So, rest of today will be fairly relaxing.....who said entertaining has to be difficult. Sometimes short cuts are for the best...….no desserts from me....all being brought.....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Saturday...…..



Can’t stand the noise from power washers, something about the pitch.  The mister has his own, I take off before he brings it out.  Need it though after winter to get all the guck off the sidewalks & deck



macraven said:


> _Yay!
> 
> It’s the weekend
> 
> Enjoy your weekend homies!_



Nice to see you post.  Enjoy the weekend and start to pack your bags.  Forget which battlefield is on tap this year.  You’ve hit so many over the years, probably could write a book.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I think I have finally recovered from the trip. Overall it was a really good trip. One of our bands took home a second place trophy and the other took first. (Different divisions) We only had 3 casualties - the boy who got sick (who was much better by the last day). Another boy who had injured his ankle before we left and did not get it looked at or even tell his mother (who was on the trip). He just kept walking on it and by day 3 he could no longer walk without pain. Spent the last day being pushed in a wheelchair. The third boy has some sort of medical condition that makes walking or standing for long periods difficult. Apparently he is fine with marching band, but several days of walking on concrete was too much for him. He was also using a wheelchair by the last day.The kids were very well behaved. I don’t think any of the chaperones had any problems. The 3 girls I was responsible for couldn’t have been any better. 
Universal/IOA during spring break was not too bad. The most I had to wait for a ride was an hour for the minion ride.  Forbidden journey was 45 minutes, but I was able to use single rider and got through much faster. I don’t think I waited more then 30 minutes for anything else. Disney, of course, was much more crowded. I wasn’t able to get a fast pass for Slinky Dog Dash, so I foolishly stood in line for 2 hours. The ride was cute, and fun, but not really worth a 2 hour wait in the hot sun. The alien swirling saucers was a disappointment. It was like a tilt-a-whirl but less exciting. Thankfully I had a fast pass for that one. 

I am so far behind. Forgive me for not trying to catch up on all the postings. I hope everyone is feeling well right now. Happy Easter to those who celebrate.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone

The week has gotten away from me. Liv has been sick and back and forth for tests. She is anemic right now and having awful symptoms, the worse is having a hard time breathing. I have to give her as much iron as possible. She is eating it in foods and taking the pills. The pills make her stomach sick. She has to  go back in about a month or two for a blood recheck to see if her levels improved. I am not sure what the next option will be. We didn't get to do much on vacation this week, was home most of the time. It is a good thing she isn't working too much but it stinks not to have money.

I am sorry I can't catch up so I will try and go from here. I know there are a bunch of trips coming and going soon. I hope everyone has and/or had a great time.

The weather here has been up and down and now we are getting a lot of rain. The weather is warmer so I am happy.

Staying home tomorrow and cooking some steak, roasted potatoes and asparagus. Brian will make a sweet potato pie in the morning. 

I have been working on some plans for the trip in June. Planning out restaurants that I want to go too. I have planned on Sweet Tomatoes, Ale House on Kirkham, Hash House a Go Go. I do need to choose a restaurant by Bush Gardens Tampa for the day we are there. I don't want to eat in the park twice. Any suggestions? 

I hope everyone has a nice Easter with family and friends.


----------



## Charade67

Bobbie, so sorry to hear that Liv has been sick. I was anemic as a child and had to take nasty, sticky liquid medicine. I hope she is feeling better for your June trip. 
I miss having a Sweet Tomatoes nearby. I can’t remember when I last ate at one.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, I hope Liv has improvement with the pills for her anemia 

It’s tough when our kids have a medical issue

Sending hugs!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend...no Easter plans for me other than work as usual.  Trey invited me to his place after work for dinner.  Danielle is sick with spring allergies and plans to rest all weekend.

Bobbie...sorry to hear Liv is feeling bad...hope she gets better soon.

Mac...good to see you posting again.

Got home from work today and no dogs greeted me at the gate...they were both running loose in the yard so I spent an hour fixing the breach in the lattice under the deck instead of relaxing with a cocktail like I planned...one hot bath later and now I'm finally there.

Hi to Carole, Janet, Lynne,Robbie, Robo, charade, sue, monyk, patty, and everyone else reading along...have a happy Easter


----------



## Monykalyn

Watching Blues game-ahead by 3 goals-Let's Go Blues!!
Gorgeous saturday-Bright sun but not too hot-got garden beds tilled, and seeds planted. Dang big chickens were right behind me again digging up the seeds before I could get fence back up-pretty sure the neighbors had a good laugh at me chasing those little devils out of the beds over and over (I'd get one out and the other would sneak back in-round and round)-so will see how much of my squash/zucchini/melon comes up as I am pretty sure a few seeds were consumed. 
Cleaned up and too tired to cook (kids mowed lawn) so went out and then to garden store for the plantings I need. And a stop for meal worms-sent the hubby in for those as I was driving-comes out and is a wee bit upset that the big bag I told him to get is $43...well the girls get pretty upset when they don't get their treat. Was out today and pretty sure that is why they took revenge on the garden...


schumigirl said:


> .could have done with MonyK`s chickens.....


 They are laying eggs! And once the babies start laying will have eggs all through winter.
And I did sleep til 9 am today!! Missed the boys soccer game too.


keishashadow said:


> If I haven’t wished you the happy paid in full cruise dance, go for it! Always a red letter day IMO
> 
> Never had that lasagne, many swear by it. I normally make extra and freeze individually for those crazy days.


 Yes the happy dance with stuff all paid for-the last discount GC came and drink package purchased now, and excursions paid for in Grand Cayman. Cuba tour pay at end (and I'd better get to go!! Sole purpose of booking this cruise!!)



Charade67 said:


> I wasn’t able to get a fast pass for Slinky Dog Dash, so I foolishly stood in line for 2 hours.


Yes but it is not a disney trip without at least one long line to wait in LOL! It is a cute ride. I've waited 45-60 minutes 3 separate times for Flight of Passage...


bobbie68 said:


> The pills make her stomach sick


  Oh no poor Liv!! Iron pills are very hard on the tummy. Could she take a prenatal vitamin (high in iron) instead? Those will have the vitamin C and stool softener in it and may be a bit easier to take.



bobbie68 said:


> I have been working on some plans for the trip in June


 Always fun! What are your dates for June?

Have a good weekend all full of fun and good company!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello everyone - you are all so busy and looks like everyone is getting good weather this Easter.  Hope you are all ok and hugs to those having health issues etc.
Just dipping a toe back in to Disney in the hopes we can return possibly just hubs and I for few days but full trip with daughter and grandchildren 2021 - seems such a way off but life is not being kind to our little family over the past year and many ongoing issues so I hope to keep our little man (who has special needs) positive if we can begin to at least talk about returning with him.  He keeps me up to date with information on rides and openings etc that he finds about online!
He is so excited for Toy Story 4 here in the UK this summer.
I hope to keep returning but apologies if I don’t keep up with all your news x


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink, those dogs keep ya on your toes.  I hope Danielle feels much better, and you have a nice dinner at Trey’s today.  Also hope that glass of wine was enjoyed and you had a more peaceful night.  

Haha, MonyK and her chickens keeping on her toes. Glad to hear all cruise is booked and paid for.  Will be nice to hear how you made out, and the ports you went to.    

Real, always good to have a trip to look forward to, even if that countdown is over a year away.  Sorry to hear of life being hard.  With a special needs person, I feel for ya, and yes, there is always something positive  to put a smile on all faces.  Hugs, and hope you do have a holiday countdown in 2021. 

With that, a quiet and wet start to this Sunday.  

   Ha, ha!

For those who cat loving homies, here is a basket for ya:



Happy Easter Sunday homies!


----------



## macraven

_Real, I’m delighted when homies come back home here 

You have been missed!
Sending you hugs and well wishes on your future plans
More hugs for your gson!

Lynne I do love your minion pic!_


----------



## macraven

_Vicki 
Enjoy the dinner Trey is fixing for you tonight

Your dogs sure do keep you busy!
At least this time they did not chew up you cable line.....

Monyk, wow!
Your day yesterday was a busy one trying to seed the garden with all the chickies helping you!


Happy Easter all!
Enjoy this day_


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Easter & Passover

For my ongoing foot issue, my PT suggested I try the pre-cut physio tape vs the large rolls I buy.  Easier to pack for travel.  Picked up 10 packages.  Applied it on offending foot yesterday. After few hours foot was really sore, different from usual pain.  When i took bath, in-line the ‘real’ tape it came right off in the water.  Noticed foot then covered in bumps of all sizes where tape was, many with blisters.  Isn’t that special? Arrrgh not a bad today, will likely heal up before I leave on Friday.  Seriously, what sort of glue do they use in China? Eek. Least going to podiatrist for last in series of 4 shots & she can give her prof opinion.

Won’t stop me from cooking like a fiend today. Just us chickens, easy peasy, no pressure meal, hooray. 2 turkey breasts made, ham will be plopped in oven soon & I’ll start on side dishes.  Leftovers are on the horizon




bobbie68 said:


> everyone
> 
> The week has gotten away from me. Liv has been sick and back and forth for tests. She is anemic right now and having awful symptoms, the worse is having a hard time breathing. I have to give her as much iron as possible. She is eating it in foods and taking the pills. The pills make her stomach sick. She has to  go back in about a month or two for a blood recheck to see if her levels improved. I am not sure what the next option will be. We didn't get to do much on vacation this week, was home most of the time. It is a good thing she isn't working too much but it stinks not to have money.
> 
> I am sorry I can't catch up so I will try and go from here. I know there are a bunch of trips coming and going soon. I hope everyone has and/or had a great time.
> 
> The weather here has been up and down and now we are getting a lot of rain. The weather is warmer so I am happy.
> 
> Staying home tomorrow and cooking some steak, roasted potatoes and asparagus. Brian will make a sweet potato pie in the morning.
> 
> I have been working on some plans for the trip in June. Planning out restaurants that I want to go too. I have planned on Sweet Tomatoes, Ale House on Kirkham, Hash House a Go Go. I do need to choose a restaurant by Bush Gardens Tampa for the day we are there. I don't want to eat in the park twice. Any suggestions?
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice Easter with family and friends.



Oh goodness, that is awful to hear, poor kid. Hope she feel better soon.

Glad u mentioned asparagus, i picked up frozen type for first time for DH, only one who likes.  No idea they sold it, curious to see if it tastes decent



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend...no Easter plans for me other than work as usual.  Trey invited me to his place after work for dinner.  Danielle is sick with spring allergies and plans to rest all weekend.
> 
> Bobbie...sorry to hear Liv is feeling bad...hope she gets better soon.
> 
> Mac...good to see you posting again.
> 
> Got home from work today and no dogs greeted me at the gate...they were both running loose in the yard so I spent an hour fixing the breach in the lattice under the deck instead of relaxing with a cocktail like I planned...one hot bath later and now I'm finally there.
> 
> Hi to Carole, Janet, Lynne,Robbie, Robo, charade, sue, monyk, patty, and everyone else reading along...have a happy Easter



Hope you have a slow day at work, nice that your son invited you.  Such good kids, they are a blessing.  

Your dogs have that huskie instinct to run for sure.  Mine was able to climb a 6 foot exercise pen, had to put a roof on it. So much energy, always in motion.



Monykalyn said:


> Watching Blues game-ahead by 3 goals-Let's Go Blues!!
> Gorgeous saturday-Bright sun but not too hot-got garden beds tilled, and seeds planted. Dang big chickens were right behind me again digging up the seeds before I could get fence back up-pretty sure the neighbors had a good laugh at me chasing those little devils out of the beds over and over (I'd get one out and the other would sneak back in-round and round)-so will see how much of my squash/zucchini/melon comes up as I am pretty sure a few seeds were consumed.
> Cleaned up and too tired to cook (kids mowed lawn) so went out and then to garden store for the plantings I need. And a stop for meal worms-sent the hubby in for those as I was driving-comes out and is a wee bit upset that the big bag I told him to get is $43...well the girls get pretty upset when they don't get their treat. Was out today and pretty sure that is why they took revenge on the garden...
> They are laying eggs! And once the babies start laying will have eggs all through winter.
> And I did sleep til 9 am today!! Missed the boys soccer game too.
> Yes the happy dance with stuff all paid for-the last discount GC came and drink package purchased now, and excursions paid for in Grand Cayman. Cuba tour pay at end (and I'd better get to go!! Sole purpose of booking this cruise!!)
> 
> 
> Yes but it is not a disney trip without at least one long line to wait in LOL! It is a cute ride. I've waited 45-60 minutes 3 separate times for Flight of Passage...
> Oh no poor Liv!! Iron pills are very hard on the tummy. Could she take a prenatal vitamin (high in iron) instead? Those will have the vitamin C and stool softener in it and may be a bit easier to take.
> 
> Always fun! What are your dates for June?
> 
> Have a good weekend all full of fun and good company!



They almost blew that lead, eek, too close for comfort.  My youngest DS had a viewing party at his house, most of his friends are now rooting for Blues since pens are out.  That may or may not be a good thing lol



Realfoodfans said:


> Hello everyone - you are all so busy and looks like everyone is getting good weather this Easter.  Hope you are all ok and hugs to those having health issues etc.
> Just dipping a toe back in to Disney in the hopes we can return possibly just hubs and I for few days but full trip with daughter and grandchildren 2021 - seems such a way off but life is not being kind to our little family over the past year and many ongoing issues so I hope to keep our little man (who has special needs) positive if we can begin to at least talk about returning with him.  He keeps me up to date with information on rides and openings etc that he finds about online!
> He is so excited for Toy Story 4 here in the UK this summer.
> I hope to keep returning but apologies if I don’t keep up with all your news x



It feels like it’s freezing here & raining for last 24 hours.  No egg hunt for sure here.  Trips have a way of seeming so far off on the horizon At times.  Gives more time to plan


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all for your welcome back.
Just done the Easter hunt with the grandchildren and GS so very pleased  with his Mickey Mouse money box!  Just came upon it by chance in Sainsbury’s a while ago as online ones were so expensive!  So he’s put his money in and saving for 2021.  GD’s favourite find was a bunny suit but temperatures so high here she only wore it for moments.  Mummy has taken her to a birthday party now and we are inside watching a movie in a cool room.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Easter Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Passover breakfast at diner.  Little one and I timed it just right.  Oh the line as we left.  

Now, Easter dinner up, yay for no cooking, and even nicer, second oldest DNiece, DH 
and her two kids coming, which she usually does not come, due to short time off work, and they live over an hour away.

Robo, hope this finds you feeling well, and enjoying a cup of coffee this morning.

Mac, hope this finds you well too, and ready for your trip coming up soon.

Keisha, oh no, foot issues.  I hope that foot is spry enough to get you through your cruise without pain.  Sending mummy dust.  Yeah, little one uses that take, and thankfully not allergic to it.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicky.....have a lovely dinner with Trey......sorry the dogs caused you some work......hope the cocktail and bath were nice when you finally got them!

bobbie......hope Liv improves soon, it’s awful when our children are poorly.......best wishes to her......

Keisha.....good luck with the appointment tomorrow.....we all need good feet!! Yes, power washers sound awful....I disappear too when they’re using them.....not long till you’re off now!!

MonyK......nice to sleep late now and again......I’m sure they won’t mind you missing one game.......eggs on tap are so handy!!!

Lynne......hope you have had a lovely day with better weather than it started! Nice pics.......and no cooking is always nice! 

Mac.......hope you’re doing better.......how long till you’re trip now? Hope you had a lovely Easter Sunday.......

Realfoodfans.......nice to see you back again.......glad to see you........

Hey Robo.........




We have had the best day today!! 

Blazing hot, well, for the UK anyway.........ended up with 22 folks over since around midday.....all gone now, last one left about 40 minutes ago......

It was a day of music, food and some lovely wines, beers and cocktails........and as the music was all 1980’s everyone enjoyed it........Kyle was with friends and even they enjoyed it for the time they were here.......I think 

I’m glad we did this today though.....plenty of food and gave a lot away with anyone who wanted it, and still have some left over.........snack day tomorrow...... we ended the day with a rousing rendition of the Ultravox classic song Vienna.......we sounded good!!! Again, I think........

Will sleep well tonight though........

Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday...........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi sounds like a great day.  We aren’t able to plan anything at the moment just deal with a day at a time but this beautiful weather has certainly  been lovely while the children are off school.  Love music and take full advantage of Spotify to have a play list  for every occasion!


----------



## Monykalyn

View after work done today. Got plants into ground, irrigation done, and prep for dinner. Picked up a planter full of various mint last night at garden store. Needed trimming, hmmmm, rum in house...limes, and club soda...yep. Mojitos  on deck today. 


Realfoodfans said:


> So he’s put his money in and saving for 2021.


 sounds perfect!



schumigirl said:


> eggs on tap are so handy!!!


 ooh I love this. Gonna use it from now on lol.
Made a dozen deviled eggs today.


schumigirl said:


> It was a day of music, food and some lovely wines, beers and cocktails.


 sounds amazing!

Lynne diner sounds divine!

Ugh @keishashadow hope the foot heels quick, found out I was allergic to latex the hard way like that!

Hey Mac, Robo and everyone! Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Easter!  Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday out at our friends house.
Today cloudy, but that’s ok, it’s not raining. Taking a few moments break, ham in oven, table set, veggies prepped.  Lindt bunnies hidden lol. Floors vacuumed and moped.

Haven’t caught up but did see Liv not feeling well, so sorry Bobbie, Hope she improves and you find out why iron dropping.
I may be going to a Sweet Tomatoes in Coral Springs, it’s sorta near my mom. Love Ale House, there’s one on same road as Sweet Tomatoes. But disappointed they don’t have Key Lime pie anymore. 

Charade glad your trip was a success even with the 3 injuries!  I agree, Aliens was a huge disappointment. I thought it would be like Mater in Carsland. It’s same vehicle just different theme. But they really slowed it down.  Not much fun. Ouch for Slinky wait. It’s cute.

Keishashadow yup, last full tomorrow. I’m flying Alaska, booked premium economy seats, 6 hours is too long to be cramped. Free luggage cause I have their credit card. That saves a lot RT!
But sheesh the price has gone up for those seats.
When is the NCL?  Nice that you don’t have to worry about packing much fancy clothes.

Schumi enjoying her 30 guests!  Lovely!

Lynne battling storms!  Stay dry.

Monykalyn chasing her chickens lol! And Tink chasing dogs!  

Mac nice to see you posting!

Robo hi!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Easter evening everyone .

 I just got a chance to hop on. It sounds like everyone had a nice meal and some family and friend time. Our meal was great, and it was so nice to stay home. We watched Johnny English. It was a funny movie and fit perfectly  tonight.

Liv was doing okay this morning then by this afternoon she is wiped out. Every  time she is getting up she is getting dizzy and out of breath. She is nervous to go to school tomorrow. I told her I will call the nurse and if she has to come home she can. There is only 6 weeks of school and I am hoping she can hang in there. She will be off from work for a week so that should help.



Charade67 said:


> Bobbie, so sorry to hear that Liv has been sick. I was anemic as a child and had to take nasty, sticky liquid medicine. I hope she is feeling better for your June trip.
> I miss having a Sweet Tomatoes nearby. I can’t remember when I last ate at one.



Hi thanks Charade. I never knew how many symptoms can come from anemia. I haven't had any suggestions on nasty, sticky liquid medicine but I will keep an eye out!



macraven said:


> Bobbie, I hope Liv has improvement with the pills for her anemia
> 
> It’s tough when our kids have a medical issue
> 
> Sending hugs!



Hi thanks Mac. Can always use hugs



tink1957 said:


> Bobbie...sorry to hear Liv is feeling bad...hope she gets better soon.



Hi thanks Tink , me too!!



Monykalyn said:


> Oh no poor Liv!! Iron pills are very hard on the tummy. Could she take a prenatal vitamin (high in iron) instead? Those will have the vitamin C and stool softener in it and may be a bit easier to take.





Monykalyn said:


> Always fun! What are your dates for June?



Hi thanks I never thought of prenatal vitamins with iron. I am going to look into them thank you..We start driving June 23rd and should get into Orlando on the 24th. We are going to take some time on our way into Orlando to look at areas we like for moving. I hope to be at Sheraton Vistana by 4:00. We stay there till the 30th and then move over to AKL for one night. It is a surprise for Liv. It is her favorite resort and I had points to cover. I got a savanna view club level for  the night. It will be a resort only two days. We leave to come home on the 1st. I have a lot more to do in preparation especially the moving areas. It sounds like your trip is going to be lots of fun. I love the pic of your yard it is so pretty.



keishashadow said:


> Oh goodness, that is awful to hear, poor kid. Hope she feel better soon.
> 
> Glad u mentioned asparagus, i picked up frozen type for first time for DH, only one who likes. No idea they sold it, curious to see if it tastes decent



Hi thanks...I did the fresh asparagus today but I really don't like it. I decided to do a salad instead and I was much happier. I haven't tried the frozen yet I thought it might be to mushy. I hope your DH liked it. I hope your foot feels better



schumigirl said:


> bobbie......hope Liv improves soon, it’s awful when our children are poorly.......best wishes to her......



Hi thanks and you are right one of the hardest things is to see your child sick and not much you can do... It sounds like your party went great. I am glad you had a great time, so glad when parties go off like that. I would have been in heaven with your music, 80's is my favorite



Sue M said:


> Haven’t caught up but did see Liv not feeling well, so sorry Bobbie, Hope she improves and you find out why iron dropping.
> I may be going to a Sweet Tomatoes in Coral Springs, it’s sorta near my mom. Love Ale House, there’s one on same road as Sweet Tomatoes. But disappointed they don’t have Key Lime pie anymore.



Hi thanks Sue... I am excited to try those two I have heard good things. Your dinner and desert sounded nice. Liv bought some Lindt chocolates for me . Glad you had a nice time at your friends yesterday!

 Robo, Lynne, Patty realfoodfans and all my Sans thread family....Thanks again everyone for the warm well wishes and thoughts for Liv. It is much appreciated


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We are having a rather quiet weekend. Yesterday B and I went shopping for a dress for graduation. We were an hour away from home and B ran into one of her friends from school.  Today was just church, lunch, and generally being lazy. 



tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend...no Easter plans for me other than work as usual. Trey invited me to his place after work for dinner. Danielle is sick with spring allergies and plans to rest all weekend.


 Sorry you had to work, but nice to have dinner plans where you don’t have to cook. I sympathize with Danielle on the spring allergies. I have felt miserable since we got back from FL. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yes but it is not a disney trip without at least one long line to wait in LOL! It is a cute ride. I've waited 45-60 minutes 3 separate times for Flight of Passage...


 I was really hoping we would get to go to Animal Kingdom so I could see the Pandora area. I know nothing about the movie it was based on, but from what I have seen it looks like is is really pretty.



Realfoodfans said:


> Hello everyone


 Hello. Nice to meet you.



keishashadow said:


> For my ongoing foot issue, my PT suggested I try the pre-cut physio tape vs the large rolls I buy. Easier to pack for travel. Picked up 10 packages. Applied it on offending foot yesterday. After few hours foot was really sore, different from usual pain. When i took bath, in-line the ‘real’ tape it came right off in the water. Noticed foot then covered in bumps of all sizes where tape was, many with blisters. Isn’t that special? Arrrgh not a bad today, will likely heal up before I leave on Friday. Seriously, what sort of glue do they use in China? Eek. Least going to podiatrist for last in series of 4 shots & she can give her prof opinion.


 Yikes, that sounds awful. An allergy maybe? Hope all is better by Friday.



Monykalyn said:


> View after work done today.


 Very nice.



Sue M said:


> I agree, Aliens was a huge disappointment. I thought it would be like Mater in Carsland.


 I looked up the Mater ride and it looks similar to me. How does it differ from the alien ride?



bobbie68 said:


> Hi thanks Charade. I never knew how many symptoms can come from anemia. I haven't had any suggestions on nasty, sticky liquid medicine but I will keep an eye out!


Hopefully that nasty medicine isn’t prescribed anymore. I took it back in the early 70’s.

Time to get some sleep. Dh and I both have the day off tomorrow, but B has to go to school.


----------



## Sue M

Charade it is very similar but Mater is faster and more whippy is that a word!  Lol.


----------



## Sue M

Family and friends just left 30 min ago. Dinner was good. Love the ham from our butcher. He always has great meats. Daughters BFF came, but her fiancé couldn’t make it, he’s out of town.  But daughters boyfriend was here. Brother-in-law, and another friend dropped in too!  He just got back from a 85 day cruise!

The kids & I just finished watching GOT.  Loved it. Next Sunday we’ll have to find a way to watch in Florida!  It’s our last night in Deerfield Beach before the drive up to Orlando. 
And.... 2 sleeps till we leave!  Have a 6am flight Tuesday morning so want to get to airport by 4:00am 

Schumi sounds like you had a fun day!  My oldest puts up with my 70s & 80s music, maybe even enjoys it, lol. But youngest, eh, not so much.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Schumi sounds like a great day.  We aren’t able to plan anything at the moment just deal with a day at a time but this beautiful weather has certainly  been lovely while the children are off school.  Love music and take full advantage of Spotify to have a play list  for every occasion!



I was late to discover Spotify......but do like it.......we made do with a Karaoke and old fashioned CD’s yesterday.....



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Easter evening everyone .
> 
> I just got a chance to hop on. It sounds like everyone had a nice meal and some family and friend time. Our meal was great, and it was so nice to stay home. We watched Johnny English. It was a funny movie and fit perfectly  tonight.
> 
> Liv was doing okay this morning then by this afternoon she is wiped out. Every  time she is getting up she is getting dizzy and out of breath. She is nervous to go to school tomorrow. I told her I will call the nurse and if she has to come home she can. There is only 6 weeks of school and I am hoping she can hang in there. She will be off from work for a week so that should help.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks Charade. I never knew how many symptoms can come from anemia. I haven't had any suggestions on nasty, sticky liquid medicine but I will keep an eye out!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks Mac. Can always use hugs
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks Tink , me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks I never thought of prenatal vitamins with iron. I am going to look into them thank you..We start driving June 23rd and should get into Orlando on the 24th. We are going to take some time on our way into Orlando to look at areas we like for moving. I hope to be at Sheraton Vistana by 4:00. We stay there till the 30th and then move over to AKL for one night. It is a surprise for Liv. It is her favorite resort and I had points to cover. I got a savanna view club level for  the night. It will be a resort only two days. We leave to come home on the 1st. I have a lot more to do in preparation especially the moving areas. It sounds like your trip is going to be lots of fun. I love the pic of your yard it is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks...I did the fresh asparagus today but I really don't like it. I decided to do a salad instead and I was much happier. I haven't tried the frozen yet I thought it might be to mushy. I hope your DH liked it. I hope your foot feels better
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks and you are right one of the hardest things is to see your child sick and not much you can do... It sounds like your party went great. I am glad you had a great time, so glad when parties go off like that. I would have been in heaven with your music, 80's is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks Sue... I am excited to try those two I have heard good things. Your dinner and desert sounded nice. Liv bought some Lindt chocolates for me . Glad you had a nice time at your friends yesterday!
> 
> Robo, Lynne, Patty realfoodfans and all my Sans thread family....Thanks again everyone for the warm well wishes and thoughts for Liv. It is much appreciated



Hope you get some answers soon, glad she has a week off work, it can lower your energy dramatically. I tried to watch the new Johnny English movie on the plane over in March, but couldn’t get into it......need to try again.....I hate asparagus......lol.......never saw the fascination a lot of restaurants have for it!

Yes, get together went fabulously thanks! Can’t beat the 80’s! All we heard all day was “oh I love this song” lol.....so lots of singing and dancing along......


MonyK.......lovely picture!!! And Mojitos sounds just perfect.......hope you had a lovely evening.....



Glad everyone had a lovely Sunday..........getting together with families or friends is the best! We bought items and made everyone little gift bags with Easter goodies in......and I wish I had taken a picture of them as they were lovely......but we did get some lovely items back.......including a selection of rather funny but little rude shaped chocolates.....some of the male and female varieties........she makes them herself.....where she buys the moulds I’m not entirely sure!!! But nice talking point!

Expected to sleep later, but woke early.....another beautiful morning.......although will cool down over next few days....few bits of shopping today and that’s about it....

Will watch GoT this afternoon.......Kyle stayed up to watch it, started 2am our time...he’s off today as it’s a Bank Holiday so no work for him......he can sleep late which is something he never does! Even on a weekend he gets up ridiculously early......

No cooking required today.......have plenty of snacks we kept fresh yesterday to get by on today.....we did use up a lot of food yesterday which was excellent......and as always we had far too much.......better that than not enough!

So, a very nice breakfast of smoked salmon, corn bread and melon.......the rum infused watermelon was completely used up thank goodness......can’t imagine that on a morning! Yuk..........

Have a wonderful Monday folks.........


----------



## macraven

_What?
No bacon this morning!_


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _What?
> No bacon this morning!_


Bacon will be here for us this morning - we have been eating Keto for 10 months now so plenty of it!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _What?
> No bacon this morning!_



Lol........nope, no bacon.......

As no one stayed over for a change,  I forgot to defrost any......but to be honest, the smoked salmon was a lovely change......although I did have a couple of slivers of Parma Ham too........it’s kind of like bacon...... 

Hope you’re sleeping soundly now.........

Heading out to grocery store soon.......hope it’s not too busy!


----------



## Sue M

Well I fell asleep.....but now it’s 1:20 am and I’m up   Yuck. Hope I can fall back asleep soon, have loads to do Monday. Mainly finish up packing. Do some last minute stuff. 
I think while I’m awake I’ll look to see what I’ve downloaded to watch on the flight from Amazon Prime. 

Schumi smoked salmon sounds good, it’s been awhile since I’ve had some. I like the cold smoke kind, lox to put on bagel. 
Already thinking about breakfast hours away!  I have some bacon left, i didn’t fry up yesterday, so will cut up to use in scrambled eggs this morning. 
Enjoy watching GOT, good episode!


----------



## macraven

_Nah, I got up at 3 this morning 

Mr Mac started snoring at 2:30 and I couldn’t take it anymore

Even the cats left the bedroom due to the snoring 
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, tried a hot smoked rock salmon once......not for me.......but I do love a really good smoked Scottish salmon.......nothing nicer.......enjoy packing!

Oh Mac, hope you got back to sleep........I hate being awake middle of the night......end up exhausted all day!! Although I do love a nap at times........



Stores were almost deserted........only needed a few fresh items, so in and out in no time.......back home, and  planning on sitting in the garden and try to finish my Stephen King Dr Sleep book Kyle got me as part of my Christmas gifts........just haven’t got around to it.....not sure why......I have loads of time to read!

Then this afternoon, will go inside to watch GoT, and hopefully back outside, sitting on a lounger in the shade......and no cooking today!

Love a Bank Holiday weekend.........tend not to go far though as everywhere is mobbed........beach already had folks on it......

Enjoy your day......whatever you’re doing.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh the food.  And leftovers.  Chocolate.  Stuffed we were last night.  My niece’s little one, so cute in a pretty dress. Then her pajamas, as her, and her year older brother, would be sound asleep as soon as they got on the road.  Almost forgot what it was like with toddlers.  But, happy to have older kids.  Like when older one took my DM home after my DB brought her to our DSis’s place for dinner.  

Decided that little one and I should be the ones off today.  Her last day of Spring break.  I think older one has a later morning class, and our early alarm went off, and oddly, I was more awake then DH.  

Oh no Bobbie, I hope Liv gets better soon.  My DM is anemic, and also had to take medicine when younger.  Eating foods higher in iron also will help.  And yay!  For the June house hunting trip, and a great treat to stay at AKL for a couple of nights.  

Oh no, Mac, hope you get some more quiet sleep.

And ack, Sue, hope you did get to sleep, and will have a good sleep.

Schumi, no fish for me, but will have some matzo fry for breakfast.  I need to buy bacon.  Will do steak and eggs for the kids.  

With that, a very good Monday to all the homies.  Hope this is also an off day for Tink.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne we’ve just started eating Matzo crackers here - been on low carb and gradually adding some more back in now so googled matzo fry - will definitely give that a try!


----------



## macraven

_No still up but have been productive and cleaned the kitchen and will hit the bathroom job soon

Not sleepy but when I do, will take a nap

I’m not good at napping until afternoon time_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Yes Lynne...I'm off today and enjoying my morning coffee in my HHN mug.  Sasha is sleeping beside me on the couch...spoiled girl woke me up whining at the door this morning...guess it was too cold outside.

GoT was good last night...yes I added HBO just to watch it for a month.

The diet was blown with Easter chocolate from Danielle ...oh well at least I have 5 months to lose weight before our trip.

Mac..hope you get some rest this afternoon.

Time to get going and do some laundry 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone.  I would love to be taking a nap right now but instead I am in a doctor’s waiting room with dh. He came back from Vegas with a cold and still has a cough that seems to be getting worse. Last night he sounded like he was going to cough up a lung. I also went to B’s doctor the get her immunization records for college. I found out that she needs a few more shots. She’s not going to be happy to hear that. 
We also did some furniture shopping today. Our 6 year old $130 IKEA dining set really needs to be replaced. We think we may have found something we like at the local wood furniture store. 



Sue M said:


> Charade it is very similar but Mater is faster and more whippy is that a word!  Lol.


Whippy is a good word. I will definitely need to rode that when I get to Disneyland. 



Sue M said:


> And.... 2 sleeps till we leave! Have a 6am flight Tuesday morning so want to get to airport by 4:00am


 Have a great trip. 



macraven said:


> _Nah, I got up at 3 this morning
> 
> Mr Mac started snoring at 2:30 and I couldn’t take it anymore
> 
> Even the cats left the bedroom due to the snoring
> Lol_


I sympathize. I didn’t get much  sleep last night due to dh coughing. I hope you can get a nap today. 



tink1957 said:


> The diet was blown with Easter chocolate from Danielle ...oh well at least I have 5 months to lose weight before our trip.


A little chocolate shouldn’t be too bad. 

Dh finally got called back 45 minutes after his appointment time. It’s very warm in this waiting room an I am so sleepy.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, hope your husband gets diagnosed and help with his illness 
May he feel better real soon_


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.........GoT was a very good episode last night.......I liked the setting of the scene for what’s ahead......

I also nominate Jamie Lannister to be the next James Bond....... You read it here first!!!! Nikolaj Coster-Waldau is absolutely gorgeous!! I know he’s not British........but.......did I mention he’s gorgeous.......


Mac.....I napped this afternoon and it was lovely........I came in from the garden around 4ish as it was a little cooler, and promptly fell asleep for an hour.......gotta love a nap!! 



Been nibbling all day, so no need to even set out any food......we all just helped ourselves to what we fancied.......think Kyle has lived on chocolate all day! That’s what days off are for! 

Lazy night ahead again.........


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, sounds like you had another fun filled day
Plus you got a quick nap in

So nice you have the day off from cooking as you still have food left from the party to munch on

I’m still waiting for the bacon call.... maybe I’ll do the homie round and have all to my house for bacon
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, sounds like you had another fun filled day
> Plus you got a quick nap in
> 
> So nice you have the day off from cooking as you still have food left from the party to munch on
> 
> I’m still waiting for the bacon call.... maybe I’ll do the homie round and have all to my house for bacon
> Lol_



Yep, next bacon for us is Saturday........

Love a nap now and again......and yes, nibble type food is marvellous!

Hope you’re doing better and getting back to normal........


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _Charade, hope your husband gets diagnosed and help with his illness
> May he feel better real soon_


Thanks Mac. He doesn’t have bronchitis or pneumonia. Apparently it is just a really obnoxious cough. The doctor prescribed some cough medicine and said it would probably knock him out. 

Just got some terrible news. B’s ballet teacher’s husband died yesterday as they were returning home from vacation. No other information was given. I’ll tell B when I pick her up from school. She has ballet tonight.


----------



## macraven

_Charade that is horrible info you have to tell B

Hope that family have friends to help the teacher through this
_


----------



## Lynne G

So sad to hear, Charade. I hope the family finds some peace and sending much sympathy.

Well, little one got her dorm room.  Sigh, but she is so excited and slightly nervous as to roommate assignment.  

Rain off and on today, but heat pump will be on tomorrow.

Now, dinner?  Hmm chicken, probably.


----------



## Lynne G

I mean heat pump as in Southern wind bringing 80 degree sunny day.

Did make chicken, and sun now out.  

It is back to routine tomorrow, and start of Sue’s vacation.  Ah, almost the end of April already.  

Hope all have a lovely night.


----------



## macraven

_First time I heard the words heat pump was when we were ooking for a house in Georgia 

I thought houses in the south had a furnace.....duh

Our temps were in the 80’s today
Has to put on the ac

_


----------



## macraven

_Woot!
Sue is ready for vacation time_


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday again! Off today, but work rest of week. DH in and out today. Have the last of mulch to spread on front flower beds, laundry to finish.
No bacon here either, although I do need to cook the rest of package I have in fridge...may do that later to have with sandwiches.

Babies have figured out their hidey holes to get away from mean girls-so don't have to worry so much about them now. Pecking order can be brutal to watch! Especially when the older hens are cranky right before they have to lay their egg. Speaking of which-boy has asked for some HB eggs plain as he doesn't like deviled eggs much. Will steam some today - have to steam fresh eggs to have a hope of peeling them!



bobbie68 said:


> We stay there till the 30th and then move over to AKL for one night.


 Oh I remember that now!!! Yes LOVED AKL and bet Liv will too!! Spent several hours around the Jambo pool changing resorts last August-our villa was actually ready much earlier but i missed the room ready text as I had put phone away, and was enjoying my book, sun and adult beverages LOL!

Well got distracted and signed out for hours
Charade so sad to hear that news, hope the family is able to find some kind of peace in next few days, weeks.

Have had trouble with right knee for weeks-some days really bad, some days really good. Today got progressively worse- to point I almost couldn't use right leg to drive home from errands. Limped up stairs into house to try to rest it. Sat down for a bit-then went to get something and nearly fell as it gave way. Sat back down and tried to hold knee together to straighten leg-felt things move under my hands and bout passed out from pain-but when leg got all way straightened out no more pain! Feels great now and no swelling! Not sure what I did but so glad it is better, was starting to get worried with upcoming vacation and park walking!

Safe travels to Sue!!


----------



## macraven

_Ouch for that knee Monyk!

Hope it stays in place and no more pain _


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope your daughter gets a decent room mate....will make such a difference to her time there.....how do they match folks? Or is it just the luck of the draw...…..

MonyK…..glad the pain in the knee has disappeared.....typical these things happen just before a trip......I hear you on the eggs, hate peeling them......never tried steaming eggs......I don't really eat eggs like that but Tom loves eggs and will often boil them....then I get to peel them!!!! lol...…

Sue.....safe travels......hope you have a lovely trip.



Tuesday again...….although when I read MonyK`s post above I thought it was Monday??? 

Kyle is back to work today after Easter weekend break.....back to normal...…..have no idea what we`re up to today but I`m sure it`ll involve a shop somewhere...….

Feels much cooler than last few days.....it was lovely having such gorgeous weather for the weekend......love being able to spend time in the garden.....

And we have two weeks till we leave.....

Have a great Tuesday.....….


----------



## keishashadow

14 days for Carole, i’m @ 4 days.   

Beat the birds up hehe actually up since 7 am Monday.  Couldn’t sleep, felt wired all afternoon.  Wound up taking 4 Benadryl’s and still up all night.  Mr on afternoon shift reminded me went a night without sleep after the last one to, due to different sidecars in the multiple injections i got yesterday.

Already made Mac & cheese this am just to kill time.  Plan on not doing any online shopping JIK. Heading out soon to grab #2, here’s to my wakefulness holding there lol. Ophthalmologist @ 8:45 am.  Promised to pick up mortal kombat 11...why say I do they need an 11th edition...same thing repetitively. Then i can zone out.  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Passover breakfast at diner.  Little one and I timed it just right.  Oh the line as we left.
> 
> Now, Easter dinner up, yay for no cooking, and even nicer, second oldest DNiece, DH
> and her two kids coming, which she usually does not come, due to short time off work, and they live over an hour away.
> 
> Robo, hope this finds you feeling well, and enjoying a cup of coffee this morning.
> 
> Mac, hope this finds you well too, and ready for your trip coming up soon.
> 
> Keisha, oh no, foot issues.  I hope that foot is spry enough to get you through your cruise without pain.  Sending mummy dust.  Yeah, little one uses that take, and thankfully not allergic to it.



A 2 fer on the food is a good thing.  

Foot issue around for 20 years, hello darkness my old friend haha

The tape is definitely different qualities.  Amazons ‘best’ is as good or better than the brand name imo.  



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 395989
> View after work done today. Got plants into ground, irrigation done, and prep for dinner. Picked up a planter full of various mint last night at garden store. Needed trimming, hmmmm, rum in house...limes, and club soda...yep. Mojitos  on deck today.
> sounds perfect!
> 
> ooh I love this. Gonna use it from now on lol.
> Made a dozen deviled eggs today.
> sounds amazing!
> 
> Lynne diner sounds divine!
> 
> Ugh @keishashadow hope the foot heels quick, found out I was allergic to latex the hard way like that!
> 
> Hey Mac, Robo and everyone! Hope you are having a great day!



My latex allergy started suddenly during a hospital stay.  Guess that’s the best place to have a reaction.

Lesson learned, no more $ store bandaids of any sort let alone the tape.



Sue M said:


> Happy Easter!  Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. We had a beautiful sunny day yesterday out at our friends house.
> Today cloudy, but that’s ok, it’s not raining. Taking a few moments break, ham in oven, table set, veggies prepped.  Lindt bunnies hidden lol. Floors vacuumed and moped.
> 
> Haven’t caught up but did see Liv not feeling well, so sorry Bobbie, Hope she improves and you find out why iron dropping.
> I may be going to a Sweet Tomatoes in Coral Springs, it’s sorta near my mom. Love Ale House, there’s one on same road as Sweet Tomatoes. But disappointed they don’t have Key Lime pie anymore.
> 
> Charade glad your trip was a success even with the 3 injuries!  I agree, Aliens was a huge disappointment. I thought it would be like Mater in Carsland. It’s same vehicle just different theme. But they really slowed it down.  Not much fun. Ouch for Slinky wait. It’s cute.
> 
> Keishashadow yup, last full tomorrow. I’m flying Alaska, booked premium economy seats, 6 hours is too long to be cramped. Free luggage cause I have their credit card. That saves a lot RT!
> But sheesh the price has gone up for those seats.
> When is the NCL?  Nice that you don’t have to worry about packing much fancy clothes.
> 
> Schumi enjoying her 30 guests!  Lovely!
> 
> Lynne battling storms!  Stay dry.
> 
> Monykalyn chasing her chickens lol! And Tink chasing dogs!
> 
> Mac nice to see you posting!
> 
> Robo hi!



No sweet tomatoes in our neck of woods.  Have found the quality differs greatly in MCO area.  We tend to visit for what i’ll Call brunch lol



schumigirl said:


> I was late to discover Spotify......but do like it.......we made do with a Karaoke and old fashioned CD’s yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get some answers soon, glad she has a week off work, it can lower your energy dramatically. I tried to watch the new Johnny English movie on the plane over in March, but couldn’t get into it......need to try again.....I hate asparagus......lol.......never saw the fascination a lot of restaurants have for it!
> 
> Yes, get together went fabulously thanks! Can’t beat the 80’s! All we heard all day was “oh I love this song” lol.....so lots of singing and dancing along......
> 
> 
> MonyK.......lovely picture!!! And Mojitos sounds just perfect.......hope you had a lovely evening.....
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everyone had a lovely Sunday..........getting together with families or friends is the best! We bought items and made everyone little gift bags with Easter goodies in......and I wish I had taken a picture of them as they were lovely......but we did get some lovely items back.......including a selection of rather funny but little rude shaped chocolates.....some of the male and female varieties........she makes them herself.....where she buys the moulds I’m not entirely sure!!! But nice talking point!
> 
> Expected to sleep later, but woke early.....another beautiful morning.......although will cool down over next few days....few bits of shopping today and that’s about it....
> 
> Will watch GoT this afternoon.......Kyle stayed up to watch it, started 2am our time...he’s off today as it’s a Bank Holiday so no work for him......he can sleep late which is something he never does! Even on a weekend he gets up ridiculously early......
> 
> No cooking required today.......have plenty of snacks we kept fresh yesterday to get by on today.....we did use up a lot of food yesterday which was excellent......and as always we had far too much.......better that than not enough!
> 
> So, a very nice breakfast of smoked salmon, corn bread and melon.......the rum infused watermelon was completely used up thank goodness......can’t imagine that on a morning! Yuk..........
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday folks.........



Johnny english?

I made asparagus for Easter.  Still don’t get theappeal either but next time will make a quick hollindaise sauce to see if that makes things any better ala eggs Benedict. 

Found decent individual sealed frozen salmon pieces over lent.  It’s as good as it gets in PIT unless it’s flown in fresh 



macraven said:


> _What?
> No bacon this morning!_



Most probably still trying to kill their ham

Forget wheat, i nominate bacon as the staff of life




Realfoodfans said:


> Bacon will be here for us this morning - we have been eating Keto for 10 months now so plenty of it!



My eldest son lost 50 pds since NYE on keto diet.  He & DiL went off it a few days before their current WDW trip since they have the DP.  He’s shocked that his fav foods don’t taste quite the same and has been leaning toward what’s he’s now accustomed to eating.  Found that interesting



schumigirl said:


> Sue, tried a hot smoked rock salmon once......not for me.......but I do love a really good smoked Scottish salmon.......nothing nicer.......enjoy packing!
> 
> Oh Mac, hope you got back to sleep........I hate being awake middle of the night......end up exhausted all day!! Although I do love a nap at times........
> 
> 
> 
> Stores were almost deserted........only needed a few fresh items, so in and out in no time.......back home, and  planning on sitting in the garden and try to finish my Stephen King Dr Sleep book Kyle got me as part of my Christmas gifts........just haven’t got around to it.....not sure why......I have loads of time to read!
> 
> Then this afternoon, will go inside to watch GoT, and hopefully back outside, sitting on a lounger in the shade......and no cooking today!
> 
> Love a Bank Holiday weekend.........tend not to go far though as everywhere is mobbed........beach already had folks on it......
> 
> Enjoy your day......whatever you’re doing.........



I didn’t get far in that book either.  

GoT is close to losing me.  I do love breanne tho & her special friend lol. Least there were a few laughs.  Should pick up next week.  I’m hoping the wifi strong enough at my hotel to stream it



macraven said:


> _No still up but have been productive and cleaned the kitchen and will hit the bathroom job soon
> 
> Not sleepy but when I do, will take a nap
> 
> I’m not good at napping until afternoon time_



You are on a roll!


tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yes Lynne...I'm off today and enjoying my morning coffee in my HHN mug.  Sasha is sleeping beside me on the couch...spoiled girl woke me up whining at the door this morning...guess it was too cold outside.
> 
> GoT was good last night...yes I added HBO just to watch it for a month.
> 
> The diet was blown with Easter chocolate from Danielle ...oh well at least I have 5 months to lose weight before our trip.
> 
> Mac..hope you get some rest this afternoon.
> 
> Time to get going and do some laundry
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I added it online and cringed when I saw that it morphed into a 2 year contract.  Um no

Called in that day and expressed myself.  They tossed it at me free for 3 months and took another $10 off the bill for a year cause they ‘value me’.  Ain’t that special?  I’ll take it where I can get it.



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone.  I would love to be taking a nap right now but instead I am in a doctor’s waiting room with dh. He came back from Vegas with a cold and still has a cough that seems to be getting worse. Last night he sounded like he was going to cough up a lung. I also went to B’s doctor the get her immunization records for college. I found out that she needs a few more shots. She’s not going to be happy to hear that.
> We also did some furniture shopping today. Our 6 year old $130 IKEA dining set really needs to be replaced. We think we may have found something we like at the local wood furniture store.
> 
> Whippy is a good word. I will definitely need to rode that when I get to Disneyland.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I sympathize. I didn’t get much  sleep last night due to dh coughing. I hope you can get a nap today.
> 
> A little chocolate shouldn’t be too bad.
> 
> Dh finally got called back 45 minutes after his appointment time. It’s very warm in this waiting room an I am so sleepy.



Oh no, imagine the brand new bugs he met in Vegas being such a melting pot, even worse than on plane.



schumigirl said:


> Vicki.........GoT was a very good episode last night.......I liked the setting of the scene for what’s ahead......
> 
> I also nominate Jamie Lannister to be the next James Bond....... You read it here first!!!! Nikolaj Coster-Waldau is absolutely gorgeous!! I know he’s not British........but.......did I mention he’s gorgeous.......
> 
> 
> Mac.....I napped this afternoon and it was lovely........I came in from the garden around 4ish as it was a little cooler, and promptly fell asleep for an hour.......gotta love a nap!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been nibbling all day, so no need to even set out any food......we all just helped ourselves to what we fancied.......think Kyle has lived on chocolate all day! That’s what days off are for!
> 
> Lazy night ahead again.........



Funny, everyon I’ve spoken to was not thrilled with it.  Glad to here at least a few here are satisfied.  Will say that actor you mentioned has developed into a good one.



Charade67 said:


> Thanks Mac. He doesn’t have bronchitis or pneumonia. Apparently it is just a really obnoxious cough. The doctor prescribed some cough medicine and said it would probably knock him out.
> 
> Just got some terrible news. B’s ballet teacher’s husband died yesterday as they were returning home from vacation. No other information was given. I’ll tell B when I pick her up from school. She has ballet tonight.



That’s awful to read. 



Monykalyn said:


> Monday again! Off today, but work rest of week. DH in and out today. Have the last of mulch to spread on front flower beds, laundry to finish.
> No bacon here either, although I do need to cook the rest of package I have in fridge...may do that later to have with sandwiches.
> 
> Babies have figured out their hidey holes to get away from mean girls-so don't have to worry so much about them now. Pecking order can be brutal to watch! Especially when the older hens are cranky right before they have to lay their egg. Speaking of which-boy has asked for some HB eggs plain as he doesn't like deviled eggs much. Will steam some today - have to steam fresh eggs to have a hope of peeling them!
> 
> Oh I remember that now!!! Yes LOVED AKL and bet Liv will too!! Spent several hours around the Jambo pool changing resorts last August-our villa was actually ready much earlier but i missed the room ready text as I had put phone away, and was enjoying my book, sun and adult beverages LOL!
> 
> Well got distracted and signed out for hours
> Charade so sad to hear that news, hope the family is able to find some kind of peace in next few days, weeks.
> 
> Have had trouble with right knee for weeks-some days really bad, some days really good. Today got progressively worse- to point I almost couldn't use right leg to drive home from errands. Limped up stairs into house to try to rest it. Sat down for a bit-then went to get something and nearly fell as it gave way. Sat back down and tried to hold knee together to straighten leg-felt things move under my hands and bout passed out from pain-but when leg got all way straightened out no more pain! Feels great now and no swelling! Not sure what I did but so glad it is better, was starting to get worried with upcoming vacation and park walking!
> 
> Safe travels to Sue!!



You know I never really thought of pecking order being applied to chickens, silly city girl i am I guess

Heading out soon to grab #2, here’s to my wakefulness holding there lol. Ophthalmologist @ 8:45 am.  Need to pick up mortal kombat 11...why say I do they need an 11th edition lol.  Then i can zone out.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up around 3 and haven’t been able to get back to sleep. Whatever the doctor gave dh is working well. I haven’t heard a peep from him all night. I am coughing now, but and pretty sure it’s just allergies. 



macraven said:


> _Charade that is horrible info you have to tell B
> 
> Hope that family have friends to help the teacher through this_





Lynne G said:


> So sad to hear, Charade. I hope the family finds some peace and sending much sympathy.






Monykalyn said:


> Charade so sad to hear that news, hope the family is able to find some kind of peace in next few days, weeks.



Thanks, y’all. I don’t know if she has any family in the area. She is originally from Canada. I really don’t know too much about her at all even though B has had her as a teacher several times. I know her dance family will be there for her though.



Lynne G said:


> Well, little one got her dorm room. Sigh, but she is so excited and slightly nervous as to roommate assignment.


 B has picked a dorm, but still waiting on assignment and roommate. 

MonyK - Hope the knee doesn’t bother you on the upcoming trip.

Going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Keisha - We were posting at the same time. Hope you are able to get some rest today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> 14 days for Carole, i’m @ 4 days.
> 
> Beat the birds up hehe actually up since 7 am Monday.  Couldn’t sleep, felt wired all afternoon.  Wound up taking 4 Benadryl’s and still up all night.  Mr on afternoon shift reminded me went a night without sleep after the last one to, due to different sidecars in the multiple injections i got yesterday.
> 
> Already made Mac & cheese this am just to kill time.  Plan on not doing any online shopping JIK. Heading out soon to grab #2, here’s to my wakefulness holding there lol. Ophthalmologist @ 8:45 am.  Promised to pick up mortal kombat 11...why say I do they need an 11th edition...same thing repetitively. Then i can zone out.
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 fer on the food is a good thing.
> 
> Foot issue around for 20 years, hello darkness my old friend haha
> 
> The tape is definitely different qualities.  Amazons ‘best’ is as good or better than the brand name imo.
> 
> 
> 
> My latex allergy started suddenly during a hospital stay.  Guess that’s the best place to have a reaction.
> 
> Lesson learned, no more $ store bandaids of any sort let alone the tape.
> 
> 
> 
> No sweet tomatoes in our neck of woods.  Have found the quality differs greatly in MCO area.  We tend to visit for what i’ll Call brunch lol
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny english?
> 
> I made asparagus for Easter.  Still don’t get theappeal either but next time will make a quick hollindaise sauce to see if that makes things any better ala eggs Benedict.
> 
> Found decent individual sealed frozen salmon pieces over lent.  It’s as good as it gets in PIT unless it’s flown in fresh
> 
> 
> 
> Most probably still trying to kill their ham
> 
> Forget wheat, i nominate bacon as the staff of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eldest son lost 50 pds since NYE on keto diet.  He & DiL went off it a few days before their current WDW trip since they have the DP.  He’s shocked that his fav foods don’t taste quite the same and has been leaning toward what’s he’s now accustomed to eating.  Found that interesting
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t get far in that book either.
> 
> GoT is close to losing me.  I do love breanne tho & her special friend lol. Least there were a few laughs.  Should pick up next week.  I’m hoping the wifi strong enough at my hotel to stream it
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll!
> 
> 
> I added it online and cringed when I saw that it morphed into a 2 year contract.  Um no
> 
> Called in that day and expressed myself.  They tossed it at me free for 3 months and took another $10 off the bill for a year cause they ‘value me’.  Ain’t that special?  I’ll take it where I can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, imagine the brand new bugs he met in Vegas being such a melting pot, even worse than on plane.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, everyon I’ve spoken to was not thrilled with it.  Glad to here at least a few here are satisfied.  Will say that actor you mentioned has developed into a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s awful to read.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I never really thought of pecking order being applied to chickens, silly city girl i am I guess
> 
> Heading out soon to grab #2, here’s to my wakefulness holding there lol. Ophthalmologist @ 8:45 am.  Need to pick up mortal kombat 11...why say I do they need an 11th edition lol.  Then i can zone out.




4 days!!!!! You must be buzzing.......I love the excitement everyone gets before a trip!!! 

Hope you get to “zone out” later today......it’s not great to not sleep! Mac n cheese sounds good though! 

Nothing can save asparagus......not even the best hollandaise ever.......

Never seen Johnny English movies?........first one was funny.......it’s like a spoof of the Bond movies, but inept secret agent Rowan Atkinson is the main actor....many know him as Mr Bean.....2nd film wasn’t funny and this third one was claimed as funny.....didn’t get it myself, but on a plane it might be different on the tv........

I liked the GoT episode as it was apparently “a love letter” to the fans......calm before the storm......I loved the subtle humour in the episode......but, yes, it wasn’t a normal GoT episode.....anything with Nicolaj Coster-Waldau is fine with me!!! I think next few episodes will be exhausting!!! 

I don’t think any of the hotels have HBO so we’ll either have to suck it up and put up with spoilers or see if we can stream it.......we’ll only have iPads, so not the same for such a spectacular show finale........but......we’ll make do.......

Hope your eye appointment  goes well.........



Leisurely breakfast out of the way........time to shop..........


----------



## keishashadow

Breakfast, sounds like a great idea. Thinking easter candy would do the trick 

I kept thinking about monyk’s knee during the drive, it had to be slightly dislocated, never fun to have thing popped back into place.

Mr bean, ahh, explains it.  I’ll call him an acquired taste, same as benny hill who is probably dead by now.

Yes, lots of tongue in cheek funny moments in the episode, saved it for me.  Anya reminded me of a praying mantis lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Breakfast, sounds like a great idea. Thinking easter candy would do the trick
> 
> I kept thinking about monyk’s knee during the drive, it had to be slightly dislocated, never fun to have thing popped back into place.
> 
> Mr bean, ahh, explains it.  I’ll call him an acquired taste, same as benny hill who is probably dead by now.
> 
> Yes, lots of tongue in cheek funny moments in the episode, saved it for me.  Anya reminded me of a praying mantis lol



lol...yes, Mr Bean wasn't my cup of tea at all...….funnily enough a lot of our German friends and relatives love that show...but you just reminded me...as a child we loved shows like Benny Hill...of course as an adult, quite different beast...but he was a staple of the type of shows we enjoyed as children back in the early to mid 1970`s. Yes, he died in 1992....quite a sad person by all accounts and supposedly a very quiet and a man who was very respectful of women despite the context of his shows.....no idea if that`s true or not, he was private. 

Praying Mantis....lol...yep, she was determined wasn't she!!! I still look at her as a child, but she is 18 now....a full adult...

Hope you manage to get a snooze later Janet, you`ll be shattered!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha glad your son has found Keto works for them.  It’s stopped my inflammation and I’ve had no infection or incidents of Colitis in this time.  I didn’t need big weight loss so we are trying to be on maintenance now and doing ok so far.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, with a back to routine wake up, Easter candy is a perfect addition to my Tastykake breakfast.  Hope you are feeling well, and woot!  4 day countdown.  

  And yay!  lots of homies up today.  Good Morning, Keisha, MonyK, Schumi, and Real.  Sun is up, and the heat is on.  No jacket today, and iced the tea.  

MonyK, so glad that knee feels better.  HeHe, yep, neighbor has a bully chicken, and yep, they have a pecking order, even though all the same age.  With this warmer weather, seeing, and hearing them more and more.

Charade, hope your DH feels better quick.  Ack, for waking up at 3, and hope you did get some more shut eye this morning.  Yeah, allergies.  Older one is medicated and still coughing, and sounding congested.  Pollen everywhere.

With that, tea is iced, there's a filled Easter basket and home made scones in the break room.  Life is good.  LOL  

Happy Tuesday, and safe travels Sue.  Enjoy your trip.  










.


----------



## macraven

_Looks like I’m the last one awake this morning 

I took 50 mg of melatonin last night at 11 and I sleep for 8 hours peacefully 

It was so needed!

Only negative thing about taking it is dragging for an hour to lose the headache 
But still worth it since it did get me a solid sleep

Hope all the homies have a great day!_


----------



## pattyw

Happy Tuesday and back to work day for me! 

I'm very behind here- will catch up this week!! 

We had a great time on the cruise!! The time just flew by!!  We had a wonderful Easter dinner with the kids on Sunday when we got off the ship! So happy that Troy flew down to join us! Having our family together on the holiday was so special! We had a lovely brunch at Shooters on the water.

 

Hope all is well with everyone!   Missed talking to you guys!

Have a great Tuesday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, yep, that back to routine, stinks.  So glad you had a great time on the cruise, and wonderful pictures you have shared.  

Oh, and Schumi, little one did fill out an about me question, but I do think it's a hit or not as it most likely won't be someone she already knows.  I am hoping she finds some new good friends.  She does have some she knows that will be a year ahead of her, and have been helping her out as to which dorm, which floor, and the meal plan deal.  At least if she is missing something, it's a 20 or so minute train ride home.  

Eek, it's getting warm inside.  More ice for the tea is needed.  Apparently, our air condition is not working, and will not work.  Was told, the AC units on the roof, are for show.  Alright then.  We get steamy summers.   

Oh and Hey, Mac.  Glad to hear you had a good night sleep, and oh sorry to hear a headache is a side effect of that sleeping pill.  Hope you have a nice day, and maybe even a Taco Bell run.  Taco Tuesday, ya know.


----------



## schumigirl

mac...glad you had a good sleep...and hope the headache clears up......I`m a baby with headaches, can`t deal with them very well.....feel better...…

Patty, glad you had such a lovely trip......nice pictures!!!

Lynne, oh I see how they do it.....hope it works out for her, she sounds like a girl who will settle though, she seems outgoing enough, and even though it`s folks a year older she knows, it`s good she knows someone there.....fingers crossed she has a room mate she gets on well with. I can imagine the worry though....



Not done much today at all...….our gardener is back and is much healthier now.....so he and Tom got on with some stuff today...…

For those that may read it, new trip report is up for May trip......decided to start it as we`re only two weeks away......gosh two weeks!!!! 

And we did decide to not pick up the new car till after we come back from this upcoming trip......it seems silly to have a brand new car sit for 16 days not moving....and the dealership is quite a distance away from us, so it `ll be easier to wait I guess time wise......although I`m sure Kyle will have enjoyed running around in it.....lol.....he`s very careful, not a boy racer in any way. But, we`ll wait. 

Sun is shining but not overly warm outside......can`t complain though......


----------



## Realfoodfans

First day back to routine here too - school run with grandchildren - parents shopping and a few hours with them - they are only about 25 minutes away from me - then on to a solicitor appointment with my daughter to check paperwork prior to starting court proceedings against her soon to be ex husband as he will not provide financial disclosure so we are having to pursue it.
Home now and coffee but DH has started the pressure washer up again to finish the stone landscaping outside so my head is vibrating!!!
I will start our meal soon as I’m starving and hopefully a peaceful evening to recover from the day.


----------



## houseofthrees

Popping in to say hello.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## houseofthrees

schumigirl said:


> I liked the GoT episode as it was apparently “a love letter” to the fans......calm before the storm......I loved the subtle humour in the episode......but, yes, it wasn’t a normal GoT episode.....anything with Nicolaj Coster-Waldau is fine with me!!! I think next few episodes will be exhausting!!!
> 
> I don’t think any of the hotels have HBO so we’ll either have to suck it up and put up with spoilers or see if we can stream it.......we’ll only have iPads, so not the same for such a spectacular show finale........but......we’ll make do.......
> 
> Hope your eye appointment  goes well.........
> 
> 
> 
> Leisurely breakfast out of the way........time to shop..........



I was a bit upset to realize the finale airs while we are on our May trip.  We usually bring out Apple TV with us.  Going to have to make sure it gets packed this trip.   I also enjoyed this week’s episode.   Definitely the calm before the storm.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Spent the morning cleaning up the deck where Jack demolished anything that had soil in it...it's worse than having three toddlers 

Glad you got some shuteye mac...hope your head feels better soon 

Hello three ...nice to see you here again 

Time to get back at it...it's deck washing next and probably grilled chicken for lunch.

Have a wonderful day homies


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> First day back to routine here too - school run with grandchildren - parents shopping and a few hours with them - they are only about 25 minutes away from me - then on to a solicitor appointment with my daughter to check paperwork prior to starting court proceedings against her soon to be ex husband as he will not provide financial disclosure so we are having to pursue it.
> Home now and coffee but DH has started the pressure washer up again to finish the stone landscaping outside so my head is vibrating!!!
> I will start our meal soon as I’m starving and hopefully a peaceful evening to recover from the day.



Sounds like a tough time with the ex of your daughter.....hope it gets sorted with as little difficulty as possible!! Hope your meal was good...….



houseofthrees said:


> Popping in to say hello.  Hope everyone is doing well.





houseofthrees said:


> I was a bit upset to realize the finale airs while we are on our May trip.  We usually bring out Apple TV with us.  Going to have to make sure it gets packed this trip.   I also enjoyed this week’s episode.   Definitely the calm before the storm.



Well, hello again.....lovely to see you post!!! Hope you`re all doing well...….

We are just going to have to hear and see spoilers I think of the last two episodes.....I`m sure we won`t be able to avoid them...…

Glad to hear you have a trip coming up......



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Spent the morning cleaning up the deck where Jack demolished anything that had soil in it...it's worse than having three toddlers
> 
> Glad you got some shuteye mac...hope your head feels better soon
> 
> Hello three ...nice to see you here again
> 
> Time to get back at it...it's deck washing next and probably grilled chicken for lunch.
> 
> Have a wonderful day homies



Hey Vicki.....those doggies are keeping you busy!!!! Chicken sounds nice...….hope you enjoy the rest of your day off...…..


Dinner was roasted chicken thighs will all sorts of things added to it.....did add rather a smidge too much of mustard.....tried to balance it out with more honey, but it was still strong!!! Sinuses will be clear that's for sure....that's what I get for talking on the phone while adding all the ingredients...…

Think the heating will be on tonight...it`s a little cooler already and only just 6.30pm.....


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick lunch drive by
back to work here too. and rainy cooler day. Hoping rain clears by this evening as DD and I are going to Springfield Cardinals game tonight.
Knee is much better, weird I never thought about it being possibly dislocated-can it be partially dislocated and slip in/out? must be fully seated back where it is supposed to be now.
EEk vacation countdowns getting so close: 4 days! 14 Days! We are at just over a month-but finally DH scheduled his and DD scuba lessons to get certified (re-certified for him).
Doggy Jack and my chickens sound like they share same "seek and destroy" outlook...

Hi three!
Schumi  so exciting to have a new car to return to. Something to help with any post trip blues I am sure! My 4Runner just turned 250k miles this am (took a pic) and still going strong; I've taken good care of it over the years and body still looks good -some minor scratches obviously as it is 18 years old.

This thread is so nice to come (back) to. I'm following another thread where a poster just popped on to basically insult choices-completely unnecessary as the posters had been having decent and honest posts. The original starter of thread is so sweet in dealing with these kind of incursions. 

Lunch consumed-back to work-happy tuesday ya'll!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Was told, the AC units on the roof, are for show. Alright then. We get steamy summers.



Yikes! I like heat, but not in the office when I'm working! I have a fan on my desk as I tend to like it cooler than some in the office!



schumigirl said:


> Sun is shining but not overly warm outside



Sun makes everything better!



Realfoodfans said:


> I will start our meal soon as I’m starving and hopefully a peaceful evening to recover from the day.



Peaceful evenings are the best!



houseofthrees said:


> Popping in to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well.








tink1957 said:


> Spent the morning cleaning up the deck where Jack demolished anything that had soil in it...it's worse than having three toddlers



I understand! I can't have real plants in the rooms where the cats are allowed- they will chew the plants and dig the dirt!  Dirt is a kid/pet magnet for trouble!



Monykalyn said:


> My 4Runner just turned 250k miles this am (took a pic) and still going strong; I've taken good care of it over the years and body still looks good -some minor scratches obviously as it is 18 years old.



Wow- that is great!!  Hope it runs for another 250K!!

Quick lunch! Trying to eat light after all that cruise food!! I HAVE to start losing some weight! I think dinner will be baked chicken with some riced cauliflower!

Have a great afternoon all!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Quick lunch drive by
> back to work here too. and rainy cooler day. Hoping rain clears by this evening as DD and I are going to Springfield Cardinals game tonight.
> Knee is much better, weird I never thought about it being possibly dislocated-can it be partially dislocated and slip in/out? must be fully seated back where it is supposed to be now.
> EEk vacation countdowns getting so close: 4 days! 14 Days! We are at just over a month-but finally DH scheduled his and DD scuba lessons to get certified (re-certified for him).
> Doggy Jack and my chickens sound like they share same "seek and destroy" outlook...
> 
> Hi three!
> Schumi  so exciting to have a new car to return to. Something to help with any post trip blues I am sure! My 4Runner just turned 250k miles this am (took a pic) and still going strong; I've taken good care of it over the years and body still looks good -some minor scratches obviously as it is 18 years old.
> 
> This thread is so nice to come (back) to. I'm following another thread where a poster just popped on to basically insult choices-completely unnecessary as the posters had been having decent and honest posts. The original starter of thread is so sweet in dealing with these kind of incursions.
> 
> Lunch consumed-back to work-happy tuesday ya'll!



Glad your knee is doing better! Have you had it looked at recently......might be worth a quick check.....

Oh some folks are so funny......some folks decent and honest posts are sometimes accused of being negative ones if they disagree with others supposedly "correct" opinions...….. wouldn't do if we were all the same.....

Yes, having the car to come back to will be nice!! Although it`s arriving as our driveway is being renewed...so will have to make sure it`s well tucked up safely.....lol......yep, sounds like you have looked after your car well!!! 



Patty, that's funny I always like it hot, but when I`m in the car I like it cooler than most......I think it stems from days long gone when I was a very poor car passenger.....it was always too hot and I think that contributed to me suffering from travel sickness...good luck with cutting back!!! Never easy after a trip.....



It was funny getting an email a few days ago for the Christmas events at Universal...….I did check to see it was still only April!!!! Only seems a short time since Christmas last year!! 

Got my first long and detailed survey in ages from them a few weeks ago about the holidays...….

Time for a cuppa……...


----------



## macraven

_Monyk I have no idea if the knee can pop out of place again 
Hope it doesn’t for you

What is nice about the sans thread is everyone here plays nice
And all peeps are welcome to join in 

I read some threads and see how they get derailed 
Real shame isn’t it..._


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> What is nice about the sans thread is everyone here plays nice
> And all peeps are welcome to join in



We *do* have the best leader!   She's such a great example to follow!


----------



## Lynne G

Gas for car, ordered game for older one and now dinner out with older one.  Traffic terrible.

And yeah, I like hot, but with work clothes, not so much.  Stuffy feeling inside from early morning.

Yay, MonyK, nice vehicle still in good order.  DH’s truck is over 265,000 miles, at 11 years old.  Was used the three years he commuted to DC.  

Welcome back to Three, and yay for a countdown.

Tuesday night, quiet is a good thing.  

And Tink, my male lab’s other name was shovel paws.  We needed a large truckload of dirt to fill the missing dirt in the fenced back yard after the dogs passed away. His sister was an escape artist, as well as digger.  Hence fence had to be higher than she could see over, and cement blocks and large rocks under the ground of the fence, so digging hole under fence to visit the neighbors was stopped.  My boxer was not as bad a digger, but chewer, yes.  Hope you were not too long cleaning up.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

It`s Wednesday folks...…

Washing is on the line drying nicely, sun is slowly being hidden behind clouds.....and it`s getting cooler......but warm inside...…

Lunch today is simply a cheese plate, some prosciutto, grapes, melon and crackers......I have claimed the brie as mine...… Had early breakfast this morning, so lunch will be earlyish too I think....

Have a good one......


----------



## Lynne G

Hump.  Yep, it's a Wednesday.  During the commute, the moon was a white almost full, brightness in the sky.  Lots of horns sounding.  And a guy who saw me come to the stop sign, blew through the stop sign from the road on my right, so could get in front of me.  Yeah, speedy was at the red light each time, waiting as I pulled up. Then, when the road opened to 2 lanes, he cut in front of me, thinking my lane was faster, almost hit him, but thankfully, turned as he went straight.  No need to be that aggressive.  Lots of traffic this morning too.  I guess with the nicer weather, all decided to be on the road.  

Lunch sounds lush Schumi.  Nice you can hang out your wash.  Yeah, I start looking for lunch by 11, as I eat an early breakfast when I get in my office.  At least we have a toaster, microwave, and refrigerator.  Makes bring food in, easy to not spoil, and heat up.  

Okay, time for tea.  Got a cup of ice, just in case.  It may be used shortly.

Have a wonderful Wednesday.  Hope Sue had a uneventful trip, and enjoying that Florida sun.  

Mac, hope you had another good sleep, no headaches, and feeling better.  I assume you'll be traveling soon too. 

Oh, and whopper eating is okay today.

Hump day, ladies and gents, the day when Friday will come in 2 more days.  And sorry to Tink, who's week-end is over.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi folks - Wednesday already and after the school run this morning we began to empty our loft and clear out anything unwanted as we are hoping to get our house on the market this summer.  There are boxes coming down that have never been opened since I moved here 19 years ago!  Going through each box is difficult as lots of memories of family members and when my children were small but I’m being really harsh though it’s tragic what is on its way to the tip.  DH gone on third tip trip then we are having a break so kettle is on.  It will take us a while to empty it but fitting it in when we have chance.
Sun is still out and threatened thunderstorms have not yet arrived.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popping in to say hi before work...my week has begun...working 12 days with only one day off next Monday  wish me luck.  

Real...you can come to my house after you've finished with yours.  I have 39 years of accumulated junk to purge.  Hope you get it all done and your home sells quickly. 

Lynne...my workplace is adjacent to a Walmart parking lot...talk about crazy drivers 

Hey Carole...your lunch sounds nice...I'll be over after work although you probably will be asleep then so never mind.
Happy hump day to all


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday all!!

Yay for Lynne's hump day pics!

Gloomy and a little chilly today but spring has sprung! Daffodils have bloomed, my tulips should bloom soon. Still too wet to attempt lawn maintenance yet, but hopefully in the next couple of weeks!

Think it's a two cup of coffee day! Still dragging from post vacation exhaustion!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Hi folks - Wednesday already and after the school run this morning we began to empty our loft and clear out anything unwanted as we are hoping to get our house on the market this summer.  There are boxes coming down that have never been opened since I moved here 19 years ago!  Going through each box is difficult as lots of memories of family members and when my children were small but I’m being really harsh though it’s tragic what is on its way to the tip.  DH gone on third tip trip then we are having a break so kettle is on.  It will take us a while to empty it but fitting it in when we have chance.
> Sun is still out and threatened thunderstorms have not yet arrived.



We are expecting rain later today, but far too cold for thunder.....shame as I love a good storm!! 

I love moving home.....but, I`ve been told I must have gypsy blood as we`ve lived in a lot of homes over the years!!! Between moving with work and just wanting a change......but it is difficult letting go of some things....we still haven't got rid of so many things, don't think we ever will...….it`s photographs I can`t get rid of.....we have thousands as do most people.....I could use a cull.....but won`t. 

This isn't our forever home either.....haven't finished with that moving bug yet......





tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Just popping in to say hi before work...my week has begun...working 12 days with only one day off next Monday  wish me luck.
> 
> Real...you can come to my house after you've finished with yours.  I have 39 years of accumulated junk to purge.  Hope you get it all done and your home sells quickly.
> 
> Lynne...my workplace is adjacent to a Walmart parking lot...talk about crazy drivers
> 
> Hey Carole...your lunch sounds nice...I'll be over after work although you probably will be asleep then so never mind.
> Happy hump day to all



Hey Vicki...….I guess this is your Monday...….. but 12 days in a row!!! You`ll be ready for a good meal and a cocktail or two......come on over...…..


Lunch was good......I`m on a cheese lull now...……

Washing all dry and in.......now to iron!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Will join the vacation countdown list. 5 days till lift off for granddaughter and I.


Pattyw so nice to hear you had a great cruise. Great pics of your family enjoying time together.


Welcome back houseofthrees and Realfoodfans 


Monykalyn I second the suggestion to have your knee looked at. Wouldn’t hurt for sure.


Been a busy number of days. Got back into town late Saturday after a trip up North for a family funeral. So very sad.

We had family over for Easter dinner. Always good to have our family together.

Noticed grandson was favoring one of his feet and looked down and the top of foot and toes were bruised. He said he thought he broke one of his toes. I told them to get him to orthopedic doc. Spoke with them yesterday and he is now in a boot with toes splinted.

I woke up with cold Monday. Hitting the viatmin C in hopes it will curtail it a bit. Welcome to Spring...LOL

Lynne love the camel.

Need to get scootin. Have hair appointment this morning.

 Schumi, Keisha, Mac, Tink, Lynne, Charade and all the Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Real, house cleaning out.  Yeah, I've been in my house for almost 30 years.  Not going to say how many runs I would need.  Just got rid of loads of clothes and shoes not longer wanted or out grown.  Started to give house stuff away too.  But the final purge before moving.  Oh my.  Hope your house sells quick, at a great price for you.  

I guess I am not like Schumi, hoping for a second home, where it's warm all year round, but that will not be for at least almost a decade.  Me too, have lots of photos, will not get rid of any.  

Tink, sending you lots of luck the work goes fast, and you are enjoying a longer week-end.  12 hours. Oh my. 

Robo, yay, nice to hear from ya, and a big wahoo for trip in 5 days.  All these May trips.  Hope all have a fabulous time.  And so nice, Robo with her GD on this trip.

Oh, more ice needed.  Toasty, anyone?  And I am not talking about the weather.  Oh, hello sun.  And tree doing some salsa, and some swaying.  Yeah, rain to come.  Tree leaves upside down.  Hey rain, stay away until I am home.  Rocking those sunglasses, for lunch.  I hope.


----------



## pattyw

We've been in our home 29 years!! We have accumulated so much over the years!! We are starting to purge a little at a time! Planning ahead for a move someday!

Yay for a cheese lull Schumi! Sounds like a great meal!

Sending healing wishes to Robo- hope the cold goes away fast!!

Hope the rain holds out for your lunchtime walk, Lynne! 

Sun is starting to peek out!  

Thinking of Sue having fun in Deerfield Beach!!


----------



## macraven

_I can’t join the club here for purging in our house

Did that 2 years 5 months ago when we sold our house up north to move to Georgia

Only moved basic furniture with us and replaced a lot when we moved in here

It took a lot of time to do that right before we moved but near the end just  left in the house many things for the new owners

Even on moving day did not have enough room in the moving truck so left grill, appliances, bed, w/d, freezer, etc for new owners

They wanted it all and we were glad to give it to them

First house we contacted fell threw 
Found out as we were driving home on first trip

Our house was under contract which put us into a slight panic

So after being home two days from first house hunting trip, made a second trip to Georgia (16 hour drive)
for another search to house buying 

Ended up with a house within 4 days

I swear this will be our forever house
Things I don’t like about it but learning to live with it has been okay

Why houses down here have a fireplace seems weird 
We run the ac all but a couple months a year_


----------



## Realfoodfans

Well we got the thunderstorm just after school pick up - grandson really worries about it so he had his ear defenders on and we didn’t leave them until it was over as he was concerned about us going out in it.
Robo well spotted with your grandson hope he heals soon.
Lynne and Patty - a lot of what I sorted through today was memories packed up when I got divorced 20 years ago and though I threw a lot out then I packed up a lot that was family things.
These days people don’t collect like we used to - for example I had a full box of ornamental bells!!! Nobody would want them but it is tough sending them to the tip.  Still a lot to fetch down but we will keep going.
Naked Kiev’s and veggies for our Keto dinner tonight.
Hope everyone is good today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mac - I’m glad you found another property so quickly - the UK process is much more complicated and lengthy.  Even then it can fall through at the last minute as has happened to friends.  We had a holiday apartment in Devon (my happy place in the UK) but sadly felt the need to sell when I became carer to my parents and that sold first viewing and went through very quickly but that is unusual.  Dreading putting this house on the market but it’s time to move on.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Even on moving day did not have enough room in the moving truck so left grill, appliances, bed, w/d, freezer, etc for new owners



I told Joe that in our moving sale the items will have no pricetags -just a sign- "Just take it!"   so we can get rid of everything! His response to that- 



Realfoodfans said:


> These days people don’t collect like we used to



You're so right!  Most collectibles have not increased in value much.  But you know what has probably increased the most- the stuff I threw away!!

Time for a snack- I'm having an apple (trying NOT to dip into the Reese's Easter egg I got at 1/2 price the other day!)


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I guess I am not like Schumi, hoping for a second home, where it's warm all year round, but that will not be for at least almost a decade.  Me too, have lots of photos, will not get rid of any.
> 
> Oh, more ice needed.  Toasty, anyone?  And I am not talking about the weather.  Oh, hello sun.  And tree doing some salsa, and some swaying.  Yeah, rain to come.  Tree leaves upside down.  Hey rain, stay away until I am home.  Rocking those sunglasses, for lunch.  I hope.



We do have a second home, but it’s up in the wilds of Scotland......very remote so we don’t go there often.....we rent it out for holidays and such.......especially during deer season......think it was almost two years ago since we went up there......far too cold most of the time! 

Hope you got your walk before the rain came on......sunshine is always nice! 



Realfoodfans said:


> Mac - I’m glad you found another property so quickly - the UK process is much more complicated and lengthy.  Even then it can fall through at the last minute as has happened to friends.  We had a holiday apartment in Devon (my happy place in the UK) but sadly felt the need to sell when I became carer to my parents and that sold first viewing and went through very quickly but that is unusual.  Dreading putting this house on the market but it’s time to move on.



The Scottish system is much less complicated......and we were fortunate when we moved down to England initially.....Tom’s company paid for most of it and we purchased a place with no chain......but, in England we have seen friends be gazumped the day before contracts were exchanged.......horrible. Love Devon and Cornwall!!



pattyw said:


> I told Joe that in our moving sale the items will have no pricetags -just a sign- "Just take it!"   so we can get rid of everything! His response to that-
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right!  Most collectibles have not increased in value much.  But you know what has probably increased the most- the stuff I threw away!!
> 
> Time for a snack- I'm having an apple (trying NOT to dip into the Reese's Easter egg I got at 1/2 price the other day!)



Lol....we did that when we moved one time.......told friends everything outside was a free for all.......all I was left with was a table lamp one of Tom’s very, very old aunts gave us......worth a fortune but dog ugly!! I kept it in the garage and forgot about it......couldn’t give it away......eventually gave it to a charity shop.....even they looked like they wanted to smash it......

Hope you enjoyed your apple........although I’d guess you’d rather have the egg!!!


No chocolate here.......don’t think we have any left......Kyle has demolished his eggs I believe.......we don’t really have chocolate in the house.....only dark stuff for Kyle......although Tom has been known to develop a taste for it!!

Did make some cherry scones today......just finished one with a cup of tea.......lovely.


----------



## Lynne G

maple scones still around with more chocolate found in the break room.

Was very sunny and windy for lunch walk.  Inside is so warm, the just about 70 degree outside felt so refreshing.  

Apple?  Tiny piece of peanut butter filled egg was all I took.  

It's a what for dinner.  Not keto, but hmmm.  Pasta maybe.


----------



## keishashadow

Driving by, hoping to say hi  to a camel - yea!



schumigirl said:


> mac...glad you had a good sleep...and hope the headache clears up......I`m a baby with headaches, can`t deal with them very well.....feel better...…
> 
> Patty, glad you had such a lovely trip......nice pictures!!!
> 
> Lynne, oh I see how they do it.....hope it works out for her, she sounds like a girl who will settle though, she seems outgoing enough, and even though it`s folks a year older she knows, it`s good she knows someone there.....fingers crossed she has a room mate she gets on well with. I can imagine the worry though....
> 
> 
> 
> Not done much today at all...….our gardener is back and is much healthier now.....so he and Tom got on with some stuff today...…
> 
> For those that may read it, new trip report is up for May trip......decided to start it as we`re only two weeks away......gosh two weeks!!!!
> 
> And we did decide to not pick up the new car till after we come back from this upcoming trip......it seems silly to have a brand new car sit for 16 days not moving....and the dealership is quite a distance away from us, so it `ll be easier to wait I guess time wise......although I`m sure Kyle will have enjoyed running around in it.....lol.....he`s very careful, not a boy racer in any way. But, we`ll wait.
> 
> Sun is shining but not overly warm outside......can`t complain though......



Off to a fine start it is.

I’d not pick up the car & let it sit.  An asteroid might hit it lol. JK but i’d Be worried something terrible would befall it the whole time we were away



Monykalyn said:


> Quick lunch drive by
> back to work here too. and rainy cooler day. Hoping rain clears by this evening as DD and I are going to Springfield Cardinals game tonight.
> Knee is much better, weird I never thought about it being possibly dislocated-can it be partially dislocated and slip in/out? must be fully seated back where it is supposed to be now.
> EEk vacation countdowns getting so close: 4 days! 14 Days! We are at just over a month-but finally DH scheduled his and DD scuba lessons to get certified (re-certified for him).
> Doggy Jack and my chickens sound like they share same "seek and destroy" outlook...
> 
> Hi three!
> Schumi  so exciting to have a new car to return to. Something to help with any post trip blues I am sure! My 4Runner just turned 250k miles this am (took a pic) and still going strong; I've taken good care of it over the years and body still looks good -some minor scratches obviously as it is 18 years old.
> 
> This thread is so nice to come (back) to. I'm following another thread where a poster just popped on to basically insult choices-completely unnecessary as the posters had been having decent and honest posts. The original starter of thread is so sweet in dealing with these kind of incursions.
> 
> Lunch consumed-back to work-happy tuesday ya'll!



Maybe you’re turning double jointed?  I’ve heard of people having loose cartilage and things popping out of place.



pattyw said:


> We *do* have the best leader!   She's such a great example to follow!



Indeed



Sorry, tried to crop that 3 times, I give up lol




Lynne G said:


> Real, house cleaning out.  Yeah, I've been in my house for almost 30 years.  Not going to say how many runs I would need.  Just got rid of loads of clothes and shoes not longer wanted or out grown.  Started to give house stuff away too.  But the final purge before moving.  Oh my.  Hope your house sells quick, at a great price for you.
> 
> I guess I am not like Schumi, hoping for a second home, where it's warm all year round, but that will not be for at least almost a decade.  Me too, have lots of photos, will not get rid of any.
> 
> Tink, sending you lots of luck the work goes fast, and you are enjoying a longer week-end.  12 hours. Oh my.
> 
> Robo, yay, nice to hear from ya, and a big wahoo for trip in 5 days.  All these May trips.  Hope all have a fabulous time.  And so nice, Robo with her GD on this trip.
> 
> Oh, more ice needed.  Toasty, anyone?  And I am not talking about the weather.  Oh, hello sun.  And tree doing some salsa, and some swaying.  Yeah, rain to come.  Tree leaves upside down.  Hey rain, stay away until I am home.  Rocking those sunglasses, for lunch.  I hope.



I’ve rented dumpsters for my mom when moving her, all the while she was claiming everything was a treasure.  Product of living thru Great Depression & not having much growing up I’m thinking.  Sometimes the stuff you own can tend to own you.



macraven said:


> _I can’t join the club here for purging in our house
> 
> Did that 2 years 5 months ago when we sold our house up north to move to Georgia
> 
> Only moved basic furniture with us and replaced a lot when we moved in here
> 
> It took a lot of time to do that right before we moved but near the end just  left in the house many things for the new owners
> 
> Even on moving day did not have enough room in the moving truck so left grill, appliances, bed, w/d, freezer, etc for new owners
> 
> They wanted it all and we were glad to give it to them
> 
> First house we contacted fell threw
> Found out as we were driving home on first trip
> 
> Our house was under contract which put us into a slight panic
> 
> So after being home two days from first house hunting trip, made a second trip to Georgia (16 hour drive)
> for another search to house buying
> 
> Ended up with a house within 4 days
> 
> I swear this will be our forever house
> Things I don’t like about it but learning to live with it has been okay
> 
> Why houses down here have a fireplace seems weird
> We run the ac all but a couple months a year_



And you claim you’re not a shopper!  Finding a new house so quick is unbelievable task



Realfoodfans said:


> Mac - I’m glad you found another property so quickly - the UK process is much more complicated and lengthy.  Even then it can fall through at the last minute as has happened to friends.  We had a holiday apartment in Devon (my happy place in the UK) but sadly felt the need to sell when I became carer to my parents and that sold first viewing and went through very quickly but that is unusual.  Dreading putting this house on the market but it’s time to move on.



Putting on my realtor hat, it happens far more often than most realize.  One day had 3 relatively solid deals fall apart.  I almost had that money spent lol



schumigirl said:


> We do have a second home, but it’s up in the wilds of Scotland......very remote so we don’t go there often.....we rent it out for holidays and such.......especially during deer season......think it was almost two years ago since we went up there......far too cold most of the time!
> 
> Hope you got your walk before the rain came on......sunshine is always nice!
> 
> 
> 
> The Scottish system is much less complicated......and we were fortunate when we moved down to England initially.....Tom’s company paid for most of it and we purchased a place with no chain......but, in England we have seen friends be gazumped the day before contracts were exchanged.......horrible. Love Devon and Cornwall!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....we did that when we moved one time.......told friends everything outside was a free for all.......all I was left with was a table lamp one of Tom’s very, very old aunts gave us......worth a fortune but dog ugly!! I kept it in the garage and forgot about it......couldn’t give it away......eventually gave it to a charity shop.....even they looked like they wanted to smash it......
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your apple........although I’d guess you’d rather have the egg!!!
> 
> 
> No chocolate here.......don’t think we have any left......Kyle has demolished his eggs I believe.......we don’t really have chocolate in the house.....only dark stuff for Kyle......although Tom has been known to develop a taste for it!!
> 
> Did make some cherry scones today......just finished one with a cup of tea.......lovely.



Up in the wilds & wooies.  Bet the fishing is good!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Everyone.  I am sneaking in here after my long, tax season absence and hope you haven't forgotten me.  I am really starting to get excited for my October trip as each appointment with my orthopedic surgeon continues to be hugely positive.  Started reading the HHN thread.  I'm following Schumi's latest trip report since I missed her by hours in Orlando (I was medically cleared to fly and cruise).  So...I will quietly rejoin this auspicious group of "homies" for the not so "tax season".


----------



## macraven

_Agavegirl, welcome back home!

We could never forget you 
You have been a part of this family for years

I’m thrilled you will be able to do hhn this year!
I remember when you had a trip planned for the past hhn but you had to cancel and it was heartbreaking for all of us to hear

Now hhn will be the trip you can look forward to this year

Hope your dates are same as mine and I get to see you this October!_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Maple scones sound nice Lynne......first scone I`ve had for a while yesterday...…

keisha…...yes, the fishing is fabulous up there....not that I fish of course.....lol......I do reap the benefits of ones that do though!!! I like my fish with the head and tail removed and filleted.....yes, happy to wait a little longer for the car....

Wendy, so good to see you and of course we haven't forgotten you......glad things are on the up and of course delighted you have your trip to look forward to this year....yep, we have missed many people by hours at times!!! Hope you enjoy reading the report too...…..


Thursday again...…..

Grocery shopping today.....like to get in before the weekends....never fun to shop on a Saturday. We did the whole online delivery from the stores for our shop many times, but they don't seem to pick the best veg at times....so, only now and again do we get our grocery shop delivered...….we have the time to go ourselves anyway...….

Looks nice outside, hopefully sun will shine all day...…

Feels like a spicy pulled pork for dinner day......lunch....no idea! 

Have a good Thursday....….


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Maple scones sound nice Lynne......first scone I`ve had for a while yesterday...…
> 
> keisha…...yes, the fishing is fabulous up there....not that I fish of course.....lol......I do reap the benefits of ones that do though!!! I like my fish with the head and tail removed and filleted.....yes, happy to wait a little longer for the car....
> 
> Wendy, so good to see you and of course we haven't forgotten you......glad things are on the up and of course delighted you have your trip to look forward to this year....yep, we have missed many people by hours at times!!! Hope you enjoy reading the report too...…..
> 
> 
> Thursday again...…..
> 
> Grocery shopping today.....like to get in before the weekends....never fun to shop on a Saturday. We did the whole online delivery from the stores for our shop many times, but they don't seem to pick the best veg at times....so, only now and again do we get our grocery shop delivered...….we have the time to go ourselves anyway...….
> 
> Looks nice outside, hopefully sun will shine all day...…
> 
> Feels like a spicy pulled pork for dinner day......lunch....no idea!
> 
> Have a good Thursday....….


I stopped using supermarkets altogether for a few years (even wrote a blog about it).  Then as I now shop twice a week for my parents I’m back in the stores.....hate it!  Still get my meat and most veg from local farm shops.
Off for the school run and it’s raining here on the edge of the Peak District.  Happy Thursday all.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Woot!
> Sue is ready for vacation time_


Sue is on vacay!  Lol. 

Hi all, just checking in!  Flights were good. On time, minimal bumps!  Our flight attendant was great!  A fellow Canadian, so she enjoyed chatting with us. 
Minor glitch with hotel room.  We arrived maybe by 6:30pm and got our room. Dropped our bags and went grocery shopping (our unit has a kitchen). Returned to room and when we flicked on lights saw bugs on floor. It’s tile so easy to spot. 
In the morning we went down and told them. Very unusual for this property. We’ve stayed here 10 yrs. they get a lot of snow birds that stay 1-2 months. We were the first in that room after snowbird left. The woman at the desk told me they constantly left the door open at night.  Anyway, they moved us to a 1 bdrm suite and I noticed within 30 min they had the bug company in spraying prev room. They are always right on things.

After we got settled in new suite we headed to the beach. Beautiful sunny day, and the cool ocean breeze kept us from being too hot. But the danger is with that breeze you don’t notice you’re burning!  We didn’t though. 

Cooked burgers in room then went out to Trader Joe’s to get some things.  In the morning going to see my mom, then do some shopping. We want to go check out DSW, Marshall’s, Macy’s, Brighton, etc.  Then meeting cousins for dinner, Italian.  

Loving the warm weather and sunshine.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> I stopped using supermarkets altogether for a few years (even wrote a blog about it).  Then as I now shop twice a week for my parents I’m back in the stores.....hate it!  Still get my meat and most veg from local farm shops.
> Off for the school run and it’s raining here on the edge of the Peak District.  Happy Thursday all.



Oh I don’t buy meat from the supermarket......nope......we have a wholesale guy we use.......as long as you don’t mind seeing animal carcasses going in the back it’s a fabulous place......lol......rustic!!

I use supermarkets for most every day things, stock up every week.....I’m with you......farm shops and delis local to us.......we do have a very good grocery store a few towns away.....good old M&S! Groceries and tights all in one store.....lol 

Don’t send your rain over to the coast please......enjoying the sunshine here!! 



Sue......enjoy your trip........



Ok.....breakfast out of the way......toast and ginger preserve made by the lady farmer next to us.......and sun is still shining........hasn’t made its way round to the back of the house yet......so I’m basking in the sitting room.....glorious.........


----------



## schumigirl

Quickest grocery shop ever..........Shower gels, toothpaste and kitchen spices and seasonings all replenished again......among other things of course........quick trip to Makro which is like Costco I guess, for fabric softener and bottled water for us and coffee for the village nursery......everywhere was empty! 

Will bring back some shower gels I like from America and my Aussie shampoo too.......

Did forget to buy self raising flour!!! No baking today then.........

And the sun has gone.......we now have light rain now and again, but not cold........not going far today.....

Lunch is turkey, Brie and cranberry grilled sandwich.........lush!!


----------



## Lynne G

Got up with DH for some reason.  And, a quick commute.  Chances for rain today.  Happily, that storm never happened yesterday, as storm stayed further out to sea then expected.  So, a very sunny day, though the sunset had clouds starting.  And cooler.  almost 10 degrees cooler than the last couple of days.  But that's okay, warmer temps are happening more often as we head to the month of May.

Lunch does sound lush, Schumi.  I'd swap the Brie with a Cheddar though.  Not as fond of Brie.  Lunch will be a turkey sandwich too, but not grilled.  Decided on oatmeal for breakfast.  So, eating that with my tea.  For once, it does feel cooler inside this morning.  An ooh, a very golden sunrise.

Wahoo, for hearing from Agavegirl.  Happy to hear you are doing so well.  And HHN to look forward to this year.  Perfect.

I am not a grocery shopper fan either.  I do it, because we need stuff from there, that I'd rather not get from big box stores, and I do, sometimes have grocery delivered to the house.  I can also order online, and they have the bags packed and waiting for me, at the door.  Some will bring out to you, when you text them you are in the parking lot. 

Sue, glad to hear you made it down, and enjoying your stay, even with the bug issues.  Good to hear they moved you to a clean room.

With that, drink up, it's a Thirsty Thursday on tap.  One more day, and we can say, Friday is here.






 and yep,


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Loving the warm weather and sunshine.



Enjoy the beach!!



schumigirl said:


> And the sun has gone.......we now have light rain now and again, but not cold........not going far today.....



Clouds, rain- sounds heavenly for a nap!



Lynne G said:


> So, a very sunny day,



 here too! Cold this morning- 39 degrees! Sun for now but clouds moving in. 

Busy trying to go through mail and e-mails at work. Didn't sleep well last night so I am dragging this morning! Finishing coffee #1, then on to cup #2!

Have a great day all!  Sending healing wishes to those that are under the weather!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Quick Hi to everyone!    

Went to Mexico for vacation and came back with a nasty cold-  finally feeling like myself again.

Nice to 'see' everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Quick Hi to everyone!
> 
> Went to Mexico for vacation and came back with a nasty cold-  finally feeling like myself again.
> 
> Nice to 'see' everyone!



Hey......nice to see you post again!!!! 

Oh no, on the feeling poorly...….glad to hear you`re back to normal...…

Don`t be a stranger!!! 


Lynne we`re starting to eat the same things.....scones yesterday, turkey today!!! 

I love brie.....my favourite cheese....I prefer it not in a grilled sandwich, but room temperature with crackers and other little accessories......I do like cheddar, especially Scottish cheddar.....lol.....but it`s not something I eat a lot of...…

I`ve been tempted to try the ordering of groceries and go pick them up, as places nearby do offer that, but do prefer them delivered if we ever don`t want to shop......not very often though, usually when it`s snowing...….



It`s raining full on now...….looks very autumnal outside!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Dry here now Schumi sorry it came your way.  I love Brie but we only have strong Cheddar now as part of our Keto way of eating.

Some good news here my daughter has been for two interviews today and got a college place for September and a school work place position necessary to complete her training.  I’m so proud of her as she’s been a stay at home mum since my grandson was diagnosed but she will need to work in the future and employment in education will mean she has same vacation as the children.

We were up very early this morning as my son dropped their dog off at 6.30 - my DIL works long haul Virgin Atlantic and we have Teddy when she is away - Louie loves it as they play like toddlers!

Just having coffee then I’m going to empty a bedding chest - another task on the clearing out list will be ticked off today.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Quick Hi to everyone!
> 
> Went to Mexico for vacation and came back with a nasty cold-  finally feeling like myself again.
> 
> Nice to 'see' everyone!


Hope you’re over it now.  Where did you stay in Mexico? We love it there and went to a brand new resort in February.  Seems such a long time ago now.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning time for me

I thought this was bacon day at Schumi’s ...


Had my first meal out last night in two weeks
Went to O’Charlleys around 8
Had plenty of food left over and will be dinner for tonight 
Mr Mac finished his dinner so I’ll share mine tonight 

Looks like another warm day here in Georgia!

Been having weekly lawn services since end of January 
Things grow fast down here _


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _Good morning time for me
> 
> I thought this was bacon day at Schumi’s ...
> 
> 
> Had my first meal out last night in two weeks
> Went to O’Charlleys around 8
> Had plenty of food left over and will be dinner for tonight
> Mr Mac finished his dinner so I’ll share mine tonight
> 
> Looks like another warm day here in Georgia!
> 
> Been having weekly lawn services since end of January
> Things grow fast down here _


DH got a new scarifier - petrol as he’s also doing my daughter’s huge garden at the moment - practically scalped our lawn!  We’ve reseeded and hopefully it will recover with some TLC.
Enjoy your day Mac.


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Quick Hi to everyone!
> 
> Went to Mexico for vacation and came back with a nasty cold-  finally feeling like myself again.
> 
> Nice to 'see' everyone!



Hi!!! Yay for vacay- boo for the souvenir cold! Glad you're better now!



Realfoodfans said:


> another task on the clearing out list will be ticked off today.



You're doing well with the clearing!



macraven said:


> Been having weekly lawn services since end of January
> Things grow fast down here



How nice!  Our lawn is finally green! First spray of fertilizer is down, but too wet to cut yet! Maybe in a few days! Ahh... the southern life!

Cup #2 of coffee is helping!


----------



## macraven

_I have not had a cup of coffee in 21 days

And haven’t missed it yet

Unbelievable!_


----------



## ckmiles

schumigirl said:


> Hey......nice to see you post again!!!!
> 
> Oh no, on the feeling poorly...….glad to hear you`re back to normal...…
> 
> Don`t be a stranger!!!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> It`s raining full on now...….looks very autumnal outside!!



Thanks!  I've missed you guys!  



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope you’re over it now.  Where did you stay in Mexico? We love it there and went to a brand new resort in February.  Seems such a long time ago now.



We stayed at the Vidanta resort in Playa Del Carmen-  it was a great resort, I would definitely go back.  Where did you stay?  



macraven said:


> _Good morning time for me
> 
> I thought this was bacon day at Schumi’s ...
> 
> 
> Had my first meal out last night in two weeks
> Went to O’Charlleys around 8
> Had plenty of food left over and will be dinner for tonight
> Mr Mac finished his dinner so I’ll share mine tonight
> 
> Looks like another warm day here in Georgia!
> 
> Been having weekly lawn services since end of January
> Things grow fast down here _



What is this 'sharing food' business??  I dont ever share my food...  



pattyw said:


> Hi!!! Yay for vacay- boo for the souvenir cold! Glad you're better now!
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing well with the clearing!
> 
> 
> 
> How nice!  Our lawn is finally green! First spray of fertilizer is down, but too wet to cut yet! Maybe in a few days! Ahh... the southern life!
> 
> Cup #2 of coffee is helping!



thanks!  Im so over being sick-


----------



## Realfoodfans

ckmiles said:


> Thanks!  I've missed you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> We stayed at the Vidanta resort in Playa Del Carmen-  it was a great resort, I would definitely go back.  Where did you stay?



We have stayed a few times at the Playacar Palace at Playa del Carmen - (first time my son got married there) loved it but thought we’d try somewhere larger so went to Secrets Silversands which was good fun but the restaurants weren’t brilliant and we had to move rooms as first one was awful. Then this year we went to a new opening at TRS Coral at Playa Mujures - it will be amazing there are canals and buggies for getting about, we had a beautiful swim up room, lots of restaurants to choose from, teething problems only to be expected but we were well looked after.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Good morning time for me
> 
> I thought this was bacon day at Schumi’s ...
> 
> 
> Had my first meal out last night in two weeks
> Went to O’Charlleys around 8
> Had plenty of food left over and will be dinner for tonight
> Mr Mac finished his dinner so I’ll share mine tonight
> 
> Looks like another warm day here in Georgia!
> 
> Been having weekly lawn services since end of January
> Things grow fast down here _



Oh I`m sure we could manage some from somewhere...….we can always defrost some...….

Is that the same O`Charley`s that's in Orlando? We like it there......food is always fabulous!! 



We had thunder with heavy rain this afternoon.....didn't last long though. Friend popped in for a coffee and showed me something an acquaintance had written of Facebook about us, she obviously didn't think we would see it...….I don't have Facebook and have never had any interest in it...….but its always nice to see what folks really think at times......I always know who my real friends are shall we say...….comments didn't surprise me......why are people fake!!! Don't like me......fine by me, I`m well past the age where things like that bother me.....

Off soap box now...…

Sun is shining again.....

One of the hotels we stay at in Scotland has sent our first "Book now for Christmas" email...….lol......even for me that's a little early...…

Time for cup of tea...….


----------



## pattyw

ckmiles said:


> What is this 'sharing food' business?? I dont ever share my food...



 I'm with you! 



schumigirl said:


> showed me something an acquaintance had written of Facebook about us



So sorry about that.  I have a FB account.  It IS amazing what people post.  I use it for positive messages and posts, but some, oh boy! Using a public forum like FB to be negative about someone- especially one who is(should be) a friend is just plain cruel! 

And eek- Christmas bookings for hotels??? let's have summer first, please!

Leaving work early today.  Joe and I are going to the Buffalo Bills draft party. A little perk with our season tickets. Free appetizers, drinks, giveaways, appearances by the Bills (current and former)!!  

Have a great evening all!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> I'm with you!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about that.  I have a FB account.  It IS amazing what people post.  I use it for positive messages and posts, but some, oh boy! Using a public forum like FB to be negative about someone- especially one who is(should be) a friend is just plain cruel!
> 
> And eek- Christmas bookings for hotels??? let's have summer first, please!
> 
> Leaving work early today.  Joe and I are going to the Buffalo Bills draft party. A little perk with our season tickets. Free appetizers, drinks, giveaways, appearances by the Bills (current and former)!!
> 
> Have a great evening all!



Yep, doesn't bother me in the slightest.....she`s not a friend...friend of a friend of a friend really......but, I`m glad to know what she really thinks......always best I find. 

Yes, I love Christmas, but jeez....It`s not even May yet! 

Have a nice evening. When I hear Buffalo Bills I think Silence of the Lambs...…



Craving a hot curry...….think I`ll make one tomorrow and have it Saturday night......extra spicy......Kyle isn't here for dinner so just the two of us Saturday.....

Did get some good news today......girl who used to do my hair has come to the salon I now use.....delighted to hear it.....got my appointments made for next week....waxings and hair...….all sorted. Never get nails done for some reason...….I don't really like wearing nail polish so not much point I guess...…

Lazing watching some tv tonight......not the biggest tv fan, but it`s a box set of a tv show from a few years ago......haven't watched it in a while, so enjoying it.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday afternoon Sans family 



pattyw said:


> Sending healing wishes to Robo- hope the cold goes away fast!!



Thank you Patty......hope you and Joe are well.




agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am sneaking in here after my long, tax season absence and hope you haven't forgotten me. I am really starting to get excited for my October trip as each appointment with my orthopedic surgeon continues to be hugely positive. Started reading the HHN thread. I'



Great news agavegirl1. We haven’t forgotten you. So glad to hear you are getting excited about HHN this year.




Sue M said:


> After we got settled in new suite we headed to the beach. Beautiful sunny day, and the cool ocean breeze kept us from being too hot. But the danger is with that breeze you don’t notice you’re burning! We didn’t though.



Yep!!!!! Nice breezes off the Ocean can mask a slow burn for sure....so nice to hear you are getting into the Florida Vibe.




Sue M said:


> Cooked burgers in room then went out to Trader Joe’s to get some things.



We don’t have a Trader Joe’s around here the closer one is 3 /1/2 hours away. Wish they had one near by as it is a really nice store.




ckmiles said:


> Went to Mexico for vacation and came back with a nasty cold- finally feeling like myself again.



Hey,  ckmiles nice to hear you and a nice vacation to Mexico. Hope you feel better every day.



Realfoodfans said:


> Some good news here my daughter has been for two interviews today and got a college place for September and a school work place position necessary to complete her training



Congratulations to your daughter on getting her college place and work position.




macraven said:


> Had my first meal out last night in two weeks
> Went to O’Charlleys around 8



They have really good rolls there.




schumigirl said:


> Friend popped in for a coffee and showed me something an acquaintance had written of Facebook about us, she obviously didn't think we would see it..



I received two texts today about someone having posted something on Facebook that had to do with my siblings and myself. I don’t do Facebook, but other family members do. There is a fine line of real and fiction posted on facebook. It always fascinates me that people think they can post what ever they want while hiding behind their computer and think it ok.

I’am with you Schumi, here’s to being older and wiser.


Had two scam phone calls back to back. One from fake Microsoft on home phone and one from fake IRS on my cellphone. Told them both I was reporting them and the number they called from to FTC along with some other choice words. To bad you can’t transmit colds through the phone.....LOL....they would have gotten more then they bargained for.





pattyw said:


> Leaving work early today. Joe and I are going to the Buffalo Bills draft party. A little perk with our season tickets. Free appetizers, drinks, giveaways, appearances by the Bills (current and former)!!



Have a great time Pattyw sounds fun.

Had lunch out at a local Mexican restaurant. We are both full so light dinner later.


Have a great rest of the day.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> I received two texts today about someone having posted something on Facebook that had to do with my siblings and myself. I don’t do Facebook, but other family members do. There is a fine line of real and fiction posted on facebook. It always fascinates me that people think they can post what ever they want while hiding behind their computer and think it ok.
> 
> I’am with you Schumi, here’s to being older and wiser.
> 
> 
> Had two scam phone calls back to back. One from fake Microsoft on home phone and one from fake IRS on my cellphone. Told them both I was reporting them and the number they called from to FTC along with some other choice words. To bad you can’t transmit colds through the phone.....LOL....they would have gotten more then they bargained for.



lol....gotta love those fake calls!! I had one from the "internet" few months back.....the best ones are the ones when the ask if you have been involved in an accident recently.....I play along with those at times and ask them to tell me which accident....they get incredibly frustrated.....I`m very naughty.....

I`m sorry you had that to deal with about family. Facebook I`m sure has it`s place, but some people live and publish their whole lives on it it seems......and yes, you have to wonder what makes folks like that.....yep, no time for folks like that. Fake people aren't my thing at all. 

Hope you`re feeling much better tonight....colds can be awful!!

And not long till your trips too...….


----------



## macraven

_Schumi yes O’Charleys is a chain restaurant and they are all over

We enjoy their food!

The one near me takes ten minutes at the most from my driveway to the restaurant parking lot 

Logan’s is the other steakhouse that is in the same parking area

They added 3 more steaks to their menu this month

I drove last night so Mr Mac could run up the bar tab_


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, never heard of either chain restaurant.  Guess we have our share of others though. 

Thanks MonyK, for cruise info. 

Robo, glad you are doing well.  Have a nice night.

Schumi, that is awful what was said on Facebook.  I belong to it, more to see what my family and friends want to share.  I rarely post. 

Ack, 10 o’clock news saying 2 or so inches of rain to fall by end tomorrow. And wind sheer may be an issue, with tornado warnings already in place for tomorrow.  Sigh.  At least I have the day off.  Older one asked what I wanted to do, since he would be done school before lunch.  I said, out to lunch and picking up donuts from Krispy Kreme.  I think last day or so for lemon flavored.  Yum.

Made burgers with beans and salad. 

Almost time for bed.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning (UK).
School run
Hairdresser 
Drive to next town to collect first financial declaration from ex son in law (not holding out hope for truth)
Later out to eat with DH, DS and DIL at our local country pub as burger event on!

Lovely morning but more storms later.

Have a good day all.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Friday morning...…..

Hope you got a good sleep Lynne......I love going to bed genuinely tired.....

O`Charleys is a fabulous place, we go to the one in Orlando frequently......bar atmosphere......very good food though and well worth a visit.....Logan`s we don`t go to as they do the peanut thing......and the tidy person in me cannot abide folks throwing shells on the floor....I`d want to run round with a brush and admonish everyone for making a mess.....lol.….not really in the way of the place...….

Lemon doughnuts sound good!!!! Yep, I can laugh at folks that have such opinions about us and how we travel....it`s their issue not mine......I`m very lucky I`m happy enough in my own skin to not give a damn what anyone else thinks of me, except for folks I genuinely care about......they matter, no one else. 

Have a good day off and hope weather isn't too bad for you....



Even though I`m a lady of leisure full time......I still love that Friday feeling.....something good about the weekend...….although we haven't got a great forecast for weather either.....no real plans.....

Making a curry today for tomorrow night and having steak tonight......hopefully on the grill outside before weather changes...….if not I`ll cook it inside. 

Sun is shining right now, but cold.....hills around us look a little frosty, but it may just be dew...…

Have a great Friday all......


----------



## Lynne G

4 am, DH gets up.  Why?  Noisy rain.  Yeah, rain did not wake me up, you did.  Sigh.  Alarm did go off at 4:30am.  I was awake, but then fell back to sleep when he left at 5, but woke up in enough time to sound the mom alarm for little one.  On my day off, older one sleeps in, and I do the drop off.  Way too much traffic for me, so glad it is older one’s job, usually.  

With that, yep Wahoo!  Friday it is, and a very wet one.  

Tea for me.  May make some eggs and finish up the matzo.  

Enjoy your Friday all!


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning and happy FriYay!

My puppy dog  was sick last night - so I didnt get much sleep.  I hope he is feeling better today.

Its a damp rainy day here- So glad Im working from home- in my yoga pants and sweatshirt.

Im ridiculously excited about seeing the Avengers movie tomorrow.  

Wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies!

Hope Janet gets her packing done as she is next to be leaving for her vacation 

ckmiles hope your puppy is feeling better today!

Have a great day!_


----------



## Lynne G

CK, hope puppy feels better today. 

Mac, hope you are feeling well, and ready for your trip.

Keisha, Sade travels and fun soon.

Schumi, cooking outside sounds nice.  And lush food listed as your lunch.

I need more tea.  House feels almost too cool.  And noisy rain outside once again.


----------



## pattyw

TGIF all!! 

Ckmiles- Hope the puppy perks up soon! 


Lynne- looks like rain is coming our way too! Enjoy your day off!

Realfoodfans- Yummy burger menu!

 to Robo, Schumi, Mac and all others just getting started today!!

Cloudy and drizzly today- but 60 so it feels warm! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning and happy FriYay!
> 
> My puppy dog  was sick last night - so I didnt get much sleep.  I hope he is feeling better today.
> 
> Its a damp rainy day here- So glad Im working from home- in my yoga pants and sweatshirt.
> 
> Im ridiculously excited about seeing the Avengers movie tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great day!


Is your doggie feeling better now?  Ours often gets upset tummy as he eats any rubbish he can find! He’s a real cutie though and brings lots of peace to our lives. Meet Louie...


----------



## ckmiles

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 397048
> Is your doggie feeling better now?  Ours often gets upset tummy as he eats any rubbish he can find! He’s a real cutie though and brings lots of peace to our lives. Meet Louie...



Louie is so handsome!!   I think you are correct Realfoodfans;  Bogart ate something he shouldnt have.  He is feeling better this morning, but still is enjoying have extra pampering.


----------



## pattyw

Realfoodfans said:


> Meet Louie...



What a sweetie!


----------



## Lynne G

Want a lovely dog, Real.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 397048
> Is your doggie feeling better now?  Ours often gets upset tummy as he eats any rubbish he can find! He’s a real cutie though and brings lots of peace to our lives. Meet Louie...



Beautiful doggy!!! I love that type of dog.......they all seem to have such lovely temperaments........



Getting wild and wooly here now......winds are really getting up....

Nice night to be tucked up inside........


----------



## schumigirl

*In case I miss you later..…..Janet, wishing you and your Mister a very happy vacation...….enjoy the sunshine and everything else that goes with it...…..*

*Look forward to hearing all about it 


*

Well, after all my talk of O`Charley`s in Orlando...….just got a pm from nashvilletrio to tell us it`s closed down...…..never saw that coming.....it`s been there for years, as long as we`ve been going at least.....

Tom had the menu open for it yesterday...……

I did love their Nashville hot chicken sandwich.....it was hot!!!! Just as it should be.....and the ooey gooey caramel pie was delectable...….we`ll miss going there......I believe nearest one now is Jacksonville.....little bit too far to go for a sandwich.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Home from the pub and very full tummy (definitely not keto friendly!) but good evening and a jazz band on which we didn’t know about - like sitting in the bar at POFQ!  I had the buffalo burger which was yummy.  Have to stop up now while all that food digests.


----------



## buckeev

Drive by...How y'all doin'?


----------



## Lynne G

Listening to my DH snore.  Watching iPad and will tell him time for bed in 20  minutes.  He may want to watch the 10 o’clock news, with his eyes closed.  Me, will hit the hay.

Going to see that 3 hour movie tomorrow morning.  Older one said there was an 11 o’clock viewing tonight.  Um, you can.  Smart kid, seeing it with little one and me instead.


----------



## macraven

_Doing good now that I know you are here

_


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds like a nice evening RFF.......love a good local pub for good food! 

Hey buckeev.......nice to see you......hope you’re doing good......

Lynne......a 3 hour movie! That is a long movie.......hope you enjoy it.......

mac......hope your foot is getting better by the day........how long till your trip now.....must be coming up soon....I know you enjoy those trips a lot.......



Saturday morning again and I’m up far too early again......

Bacon is plentiful this morning........pancakes requested too.......not going out today, planning a day at home and will get some little jobs done I’ve been putting off........and have ordered some clothes that are being delivered today......will see if they fit of course....... 

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a nice evening RFF.......love a good local pub for good food!
> 
> Hey buckeev.......nice to see you......hope you’re doing good......
> 
> Lynne......a 3 hour movie! That is a long movie.......hope you enjoy it.......
> 
> mac......hope your foot is getting better by the day........how long till your trip now.....must be coming up soon....I know you enjoy those trips a lot.......
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning again and I’m up far too early again......
> 
> Bacon is plentiful this morning........pancakes requested too.......not going out today, planning a day at home and will get some little jobs done I’ve been putting off........and have ordered some clothes that are being delivered today......will see if they fit of course.......
> 
> Have a great Saturday.........


Morning Schumi - yes we really enjoyed our evening thank you.

I’m sleeping really badly at the moment but been reading in bed to try and not disturb DH.  Pouring down here and breezy.  Don’t think I’ll be eating breakfast as too much food last night I’m still beyond full!  

Not planning on going out as we have to begin examination of financial paperwork (340 pages) and list all our questions - next solicitor
meeting Friday.  When we need a break will get some more down from the loft.  Not a good Saturday but has to be done.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Real.

Yum, i’ll be over to Schumi’s.  Bacon and pancakes.

Buckeev, nice you passed by.  Hope all is good, and no flooding with all the rain Texas has had.  

Well, the rain is gone for a day.  The storm that passed at dinner time last night had winds that almost sounded like a tornado.  Those winds were fierce, rain in buckets, thunder and some lightning too.  But then it was clear, and much cooler last night.  See the cold front did not play nice with our warmer air, but it won, so almost a ten degree drop in temps today.

Time for tea.  Later.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a nice evening RFF.......love a good local pub for good food!
> 
> Hey buckeev.......nice to see you......hope you’re doing good......
> 
> Lynne......a 3 hour movie! That is a long movie.......hope you enjoy it.......
> 
> mac......hope your foot is getting better by the day........how long till your trip now.....must be coming up soon....I know you enjoy those trips a lot.......
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning again and I’m up far too early again......
> 
> Bacon is plentiful this morning........pancakes requested too.......not going out today, planning a day at home and will get some little jobs done I’ve been putting off........and have ordered some clothes that are being delivered today......will see if they fit of course.......
> 
> Have a great Saturday.........


_It’s a perfect day for bacon and now pancakes

My favorite splurge breakfast
Save leftovers for me in case I’m late

I’m off the walking boot for the foot and it all seems normal now
My other issues still hanging around
I can stop that treatment day after our trip starts
I call this progress
Sunday Mr Mac and I celebrate our 40th

Saturday is usually the best day of the week for many
Hope all homies enjoy this weekend

Schumi exciting to get your delivery today
All your clothes will fit
Your always wear the nicest outfits _


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _It’s a perfect day for bacon and now pancakes
> 
> My favorite splurge breakfast
> Save leftovers for me I’m case I’m late
> 
> I’m off the walking boot for the foot and it all seems normal now
> My other issues still hanging around
> I can stop that treatment day after our trip starts
> I call this progress
> Sunday Mr Mac and I celebrate our 40th
> 
> Saturday is usually the best day of the week for many
> Hope all homies enjoy this weekend
> 
> Schumi exciting to get your delivery today
> All your clothes will fit
> Your always wear the nicest outfits _


Congratulations on your 40 years Mac - have you anything planned?


----------



## macraven

_This must be my slow day as just saw real and Robo and Lynne got their posts in while I was typing away

Nice to see you all here this early Saturday morning!
All have a great day!_


----------



## Robo56

Schumi pancakes and bacon sound good  


Happy trails to Keisha and her hubby. Have a great trip.


Realfoodfans Louie is so cute...thank you for sharing a pic of him.


Well I have my suitcase down. Now to put something in it. Flying out tomorrow evening. Wished we could have had an option for earlier flight. Always feel a day wasted when we fly late evening. Looking forward to this getaway with granddaughter.

Will have everyone over for lunch tomorrow. Will turn grill over to son. He grills the best steaks. 

Sun  is shining this morning. I have a few errands to run. Cold is running its course. Cough is getting somewhat better. Florida sun should help a lot.

Sending everyone who is ailing good get well wishes. 

Mac hope the foot is healed up for you.

 Schumi, Lynne, Keisha, Mac, Tink, Monykalyn, Pattyw, Charade, SueM, Realfoodfans, Ckmiles, bobbie68, buckeev and all our Sans family.

Have a great Saturday


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Congratulations on your 40 years Mac - have you anything planned?


Yea we booked a tour with an organization we have been members with for the last 21 years
Civil War Round Table of Chicago
Each year we devote 5 days of doing battlefield preservations of the Civil war and rewalk battle sites studying the tactics, paths, minds of the battle plans from
Documents

Once we get to Vicksburg Ms we should have about 200 + members arriving
Have luxury tour busses to take us to historical and actual sites
All permits secured a year in advance
Have select experts for our guides
Up at 7:20 am as busses roll out then
Back to hotel by 7:30
Pm and a speaker banquet begins at 8 to 10

Then the day starts again next day
All our meal choices are ordered in advance
My thoughts are I hope I do like what I ordered for lunch and dinner 6 months out
Lol
All evening dinners are dress up sit down with two park ranger speakers
They usually are men that are expects of this battlefield and share for two hours with the group
We each get our own booklet each night so we can follow easily as many details are given

Places we go to are off limits to the public but our permits are set up for the group a few years out

Gettysburg was a top trip for the group
We were allowed in the new building for the dirama that was in the progress of being finished up

Ten years ago the tour was in chicamauga ga/Chattanooga Tn

We loved this area so much told each other that someday this is the area we will retire to

And 2017 it happened
We moved

Battlefield is a short drive from our house
Horse trails, Biking and walking trails etc
Group tours and local activities always going on for the public

I’ve only had to miss one tour in over these years due to a health issue
Like the knee surgery
So I’ve been resting up and feel I can handle the tour


----------



## Robo56

Happy 40th Anniversary to Mac and Mr Mac


----------



## macraven

_Oops, just saw Robo second post

Have a fabulous trip with the grands!

Hope it all goes smooth and hope the Florida sun zaps that cold cough from you!_


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....plenty left over....we didn`t actually eat much for breakfast after all...….friend called and asked if we wanted to meet them down by the pier for lunch...….so...….fish and chips for lunch......I`m so naughty!!!!

Glad you`re doing better…..we need our feet to work for us!!! Hope other issues clear soon too and you can fully enjoy the tour coming up…...and an Anniversary tomorrow......lovely!!!! 

Clothes were a mix.....most things were fine but one dress is maybe a little too tight.....can`t blame the tumble dryer as I hadn't washed it yet...….Everything all washed now and hanging out......

Robo…..have a lovely trip,and enjoy your day tomorrow with family...…



So, yes, doubt we`ll even need the curry I made yesterday for dinner tonight, will likely freeze it now...….the fish and chips are huge portions.....very whale like fish!!!! They serve all sorts of lovely dishes mostly fish based, but we all wanted fatty but lush fish and chips.......and real chips....nothing like them......now and again...…..

After a rainy morning it turned out nice...….as said, lunch out with friends and a brief walk along the beach then home.....no housework has been or will be attempted now...…

Just checked my best friends flight was alright......departed an hour late from the UK today......they`ll be arriving in Orlando 3pm their time......and they`ll still be there when we arrive so have plans to meet up for dinner.....looking forward to that!!! 

Time for a cuppa…….


----------



## macraven

_Robbie
I’m touched you posted that, thank you!

We did not know each other very well when he asked me out
I had moved to Chicago from St. Louis area but on the Illinois side of the Mississippi River 

Dated him twice and he proposed with a ring
We clicked from
The time we met each other 
Small family wedding followed
Rest is history

Does not seem like 40 years of marriage, seems like we are just starting out some days 
_


----------



## macraven

_And another homie takes off for vacation today

Janet, this is the big day for you and Dave!!

Hope it is the best vacation ever for youse_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Late start here for me-  I didnt sleep well at all last night, I was up until about 4AM  - yuk.  I will do everything I can to avoid a nap so I can get back on some sort of sleeping schedule!

Happy Anniversary MAC!  Was a beautiful love story you have, and your trip sounds amazing!

Schumi-  Now I want fish and chips- that makes dinner easy!

Realfood-  good luck with the paperwork!  

Robo-  Glad to hear you are feeling better!

Waving Hi to- patty, lynne, Tink, Sue, Charade, Bobbie, Keisha, and and anyone else I missed -

Im off to get some laundry done.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

_Ckmiles. I know how miserable it can be when you don’t fall asleep easily

That had to be tough not sleeping until 4 this morning

Crossing my fingers it won’t be a repeat and you can have a solid sleep tonight 

I avoid naps as hard for me to sleep at night then

Keeping busy and doing laundry is a good way to get back in a schedule _


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Yea we booked a tour with an organization we have been members with for the last 21 years
> Civil War Round Table of Chicago
> Each year we devote 5 days of doing battlefield preservations of the Civil war and rewalk battle sites studying the tactics, paths, minds of the battle plans from
> Documents
> 
> Once we get to Vicksburg Ms we should have about 200 + members arriving
> Have luxury tour busses to take us to historical and actual sites
> All permits secured a year in advance
> Have select experts for our guides
> Up at 7:20 am as busses roll out then
> Back to hotel by 7:30
> Pm and a speaker banquet begins at 8 to 10
> 
> Then the day starts again next day
> All our meal choices are ordered in advance
> My thoughts are I hope I do like what I ordered for lunch and dinner 6 months out
> Lol
> All evening dinners are dress up sit down with two park ranger speakers
> They usually are men that are expects of this battlefield and share for two hours with the group
> We each get our own booklet each night so we can follow easily as many details are given
> 
> Places we go to are off limits to the public but our permits are set up for the group a few years out
> 
> Gettysburg was a top trip for the group
> We were allowed in the new building for the dirama that was in the progress of being finished up
> 
> Ten years ago the tour was in chicamauga ga/Chattanooga Tn
> 
> We loved this area so much told each other that someday this is the area we will retire to
> 
> And 2017 it happened
> We moved
> 
> Battlefield is a short drive from our house
> Horse trails, Biking and walking trails etc
> Group tours and local activities always going on for the public
> 
> I’ve only had to miss one tour in over these years due to a health issue
> Like the knee surgery
> So I’ve been resting up and feel I can handle the tour


Wow that sounds amazing!  Look forward to hearing more as you travel.  We have done some visits to WWII sights in Europe.  Always very emotive.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Sunday Mr Mac and I celebrate our 40th











macraven said:


> So I’ve been resting up and feel I can handle the tour



 Yay!! Glad to hear that!!

We slept in sooooo late today!! Guess our vacation lag is still with us! Still have to finish unpacking today! So, what do you do when you return from a vacation?? Plan the next!!!  I'm on it!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey ck.........hope you get a better sleep tonight! And hope you got your fish and chips......

RFF, yes visiting some of the places across Europe that were concentration camps and such Isn’t a nice experience, but something everyone should do. It’s unsettling that everyone I know who has gone to see such places, never really speaks of it. Too haunting.



We have beautiful sunshine now........And we just had a discussion, should we walk into the village and have a quick drink in the pub........but decided being honest we couldn’t be bothered.........several friends are there and have txted us to join them.....we’re being good!!!

Night of tv I think.......still not hungry after our lunch........may snack later........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 40th to Mac and Mr. Mac.

Saw movie.  All thought sad ending.  But good in some parts, not so much in others. Agree with little one, no movie should last for 3 hours.  And because of early demand, we were at a theater that has not so nice chairs. Many did clap at end of movie, and I would say good overall.  

Now returning dress number two, as number 3 is now the front runner, though we did pick up number 4, for just in case.  I do like 3 a lot.  Now fashion show 3 versus 4.  Votes from her two aunts to be considered.  I know she will look great no matter what.  And we did find, at a very good price, a cute party dress that she can wear to some of the graduation parties.

Off to return.  Sunny as could be, with ooh that wind is cool.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy anniversary to Mac and the Mr!! Wow 40 years! Hope the foot is 100% for your tour!
Sweet doggie Louie!
Been popping in briefly to read and catch up but been busy week-out every night this week with various things-meeting, ball game, happy hour(s) with friends, planning meeting for our wine tasting event, and last night - Rock n Ribs cooks party-we are good friends with several of the teams and a major sponsor so get to go to the private events. Then up this am to first of 4 soccer games this weekend-Sun is out and temp is upper 60's but is windy!!
On tap for Avengers tomorrow evening, after last soccer game
Woohoo to more trip planning and those about to set off on vacations! Talking with friends last night and we got to talking about cruises-I think there was 5 of us that had cruise countdowns going LOL!

Fish and chips sound soooo goood-still hoping we get over to France next year, starting to keep eye on flight prices...
I just ordered a swim suit coverup dress and another dress-hoping they fit. Hard sometimes to judge sizes when ordering online and I am horrible at remembering to return stuff (either online or brick and mortar stores!)

Playoff hockey game about to start- Let's Go Blues!!


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Night of tv I think..



That's our plan, too!! First, some grocery shopping!



Lynne G said:


> Now returning dress number two, as number 3 is now the front runner, though we did pick up number 4, for just in case. I do like 3 a lot. Now fashion show 3 versus 4. Votes from her two aunts to be considered. I know she will look great no matter what. And we did find, at a very good price, a cute party dress that she can wear to some of the graduation parties.



Sounds great-you found some nice dresses! Can't wait to see the winning choice! 



Monykalyn said:


> I think there was 5 of us that had cruise countdowns going LOL!



 for cruise countdowns!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Playoff hockey game about to start- Let's Go Blues!!



Hope the Blues win!!   We're rooting for the Carolina Hurricanes as our Sabres didn't come close to the playoffs!

Off for some grocery shopping! and later hockey playoffs and some shows on the DVR!


----------



## macraven

_Clothes shopping for 4 boys was a piece of cake compared to girls....

Thank you all for the anniversary good wishes _


----------



## Lynne G

Mumble, hockey.  Yeah our black and orange have nothing to say.  

Well, dress 5 bought, 4th one to be returned.  I think final 2?  Yeah, boys can be easier.  Older one does not like to shop for clothes.  Sneakers, yes, sometimes.  

Our somewhat usual Saturday night Chinese.  Yum.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Sunday morning everyone.  Not raining (yet) but grey sky is not inspiring.
Granddaughter has a party to attend this afternoon so we are going to sit with grandson.  He had a new Nintendo Switch game for Easter so we will both be lined up for a few hours of that!  He absolutely adores Louie and they have a special bond so there will be a lot of playing and rolling on the floor for them too.
Taking a Cottage Pie up for our meal, GS is limited in his food choices but he likes that with loads of cheese baked on top.
Mr Real will be glued to F1 race from Azerbaijan - he’s signed up to another deal so he and my daughter can also watch it at her home as they are both big fans.
Peaceful Sunday to you all - I haven’t been to a service for months - my faith in humanity is being sorely tested at this time but I do miss the ritual of Sunday morning worship.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

​Happy 40th Anniversary mac and her Mister mac...…..have a lovely day...….


I think boys are so much easier to shop for.....especially as Kyle never had any interest in designer clothes or the latest must haves.......he was a joy to shop for...…

Today is grey and dull......didn't expect anything else, but love a day with not much to do and all day to do it.........….little bit of shopping this morning......breakfast cereal disappears like water in this house....and they can`t blame me!! Never touch the stuff...…

This afternoon is the F1 Grand Prix......although not enjoying it as much any more...….years ago if we weren't at a race we were superglued to the screen...….then baked ham for tonight....popped it in the Aga this morning...….easy dish as we all like it......will make some kind of potato dish later...….

Have a great Sunday...…..

Oh...….9 more sleeps


----------



## Lynne G

Woot! Keisha should be going to her fun today.  

Yay!  Schumi’s countdown is a single digit now.

Real, so nice to have your grandkids around, and how cute Louis and GS get along so well.  

Both Schumi and Real have lush dinners scheduled.  I am with Real’s GS, cheese, yum.

Well, we have left over Chinese, so I will take a cue from little one, soup for breakfast. It does have eggs in it.  Egg drop and won ton soup both left over.  I will save the won ton for little one.  

Woke up at 1:30 this morning, sounded like wet roads.  Same result at 6 and 7.  Yep, wet and gray day for us too.

Wash and grocery shopping the events of my day.  The back to routine readying.  

Have a sweet Sunday all.

Mac, glad the boot came off, and you get stronger every day and you leave on Wednesday in good health.


----------



## keishashadow

In sleepless in Seattle only have been able to say that twice lol.  

Nice room 5 min from airport at Hampton suites. Next flight 8:30 or so. Yesterday’s was long & noisy  please no leg shaker or screaming babies next to me for 6+ hours today . Even the noise cancelling headphones couldn’t quiet that din 

Sue it’s usually the guests who invite those visitors into the rooms via open sliders but ewwww

Robbie enjoy the kiddos. Don’t run ‘them’ too hard lol 

Carole another week for you I believe. If I get tied up consider this ur safe trip wave

Mac go girl go enjoy what u can in the trip. It will do you good



agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Everyone.  I am sneaking in here after my long, tax season absence and hope you haven't forgotten me.  I am really starting to get excited for my October trip as each appointment with my orthopedic surgeon continues to be hugely positive.  Started reading the HHN thread.  I'm following Schumi's latest trip report since I missed her by hours in Orlando (I was medically cleared to fly and cruise).  So...I will quietly rejoin this auspicious group of "homies" for the not so "tax season".


Here’s to this year working out!



Realfoodfans said:


> DH got a new scarifier - petrol as he’s also doing my daughter’s huge garden at the moment - practically scalped our lawn!  We’ve reseeded and hopefully it will recover with some TLC.
> Enjoy your day Mac.



Lawnmower ?



macraven said:


> _Schumi yes O’Charleys is a chain restaurant and they are all over
> 
> We enjoy their food!
> 
> The one near me takes ten minutes at the most from my driveway to the restaurant parking lot
> 
> Logan’s is the other steakhouse that is in the same parking area
> 
> They added 3 more steaks to their menu this month
> 
> I drove last night so Mr Mac could run up the bar tab_



Neither here 


Lynne G said:


> Listening to my DH snore.  Watching iPad and will tell him time for bed in 20  minutes.  He may want to watch the 10 o’clock news, with his eyes closed.  Me, will hit the hay.
> 
> Going to see that 3 hour movie tomorrow morning.  Older one said there was an 11 o’clock viewing tonight.  Um, you can.  Smart kid, seeing it with little one and me instead.
> 
> View attachment 397189



I was not a big fan on flick but invested in franchise likely hard to please 


macraven said:


> _It’s a perfect day for bacon and now pancakes
> 
> My favorite splurge breakfast
> Save leftovers for me in case I’m late
> 
> I’m off the walking boot for the foot and it all seems normal now
> My other issues still hanging around
> I can stop that treatment day after our trip starts
> I call this progress
> Sunday Mr Mac and I celebrate our 40th
> 
> Saturday is usually the best day of the week for many
> Hope all homies enjoy this weekend
> 
> Schumi exciting to get your delivery today
> All your clothes will fit
> Your always wear the nicest outfits _



U will get there one way or the other!



macraven said:


> _Robbie
> I’m touched you posted that, thank you!
> 
> We did not know each other very well when he asked me out
> I had moved to Chicago from St. Louis area but on the Illinois side of the Mississippi River
> 
> Dated him twice and he proposed with a ring
> We clicked from
> The time we met each other
> Small family wedding followed
> Rest is history
> 
> Does not seem like 40 years of marriage, seems like we are just starting out some days _


Just when I thot I knew all ur deep, dark secrets lol

Congrats have fun!


macraven said:


> _And another homie takes off for vacation today
> 
> Janet, this is the big day for you and Dave!!
> 
> Hope it is the best vacation ever for youse_



Me too lol. Thank you 



Monykalyn said:


> Happy anniversary to Mac and the Mr!! Wow 40 years! Hope the foot is 100% for your tour!
> Sweet doggie Louie!
> Been popping in briefly to read and catch up but been busy week-out every night this week with various things-meeting, ball game, happy hour(s) with friends, planning meeting for our wine tasting event, and last night - Rock n Ribs cooks party-we are good friends with several of the teams and a major sponsor so get to go to the private events. Then up this am to first of 4 soccer games this weekend-Sun is out and temp is upper 60's but is windy!!
> On tap for Avengers tomorrow evening, after last soccer game
> Woohoo to more trip planning and those about to set off on vacations! Talking with friends last night and we got to talking about cruises-I think there was 5 of us that had cruise countdowns going LOL!
> 
> Fish and chips sound soooo goood-still hoping we get over to France next year, starting to keep eye on flight prices...
> I just ordered a swim suit coverup dress and another dress-hoping they fit. Hard sometimes to judge sizes when ordering online and I am horrible at remembering to return stuff (either online or brick and mortar stores!)
> 
> Playoff hockey game about to start- Let's Go Blues!!



Ooh Lala!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I think I am just about ready to return to the land of the living. What I thought were bad allergies turned out to be an upper respiratory infection. I’ve been miserable all week. I also had an obnoxious sore throat that I couldn’t shake. I am almost back to normal now. 
Heading out soon to go to church, but first a stop at Panera. I volunteered to bring a snack for our Bible study class today and bagels seem like a super easy option.
Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


----------



## macraven

_I love when homies post when they have started their trips 
Sounds like Janet had screamers  here for that long flight from east coast to west coast

That is maddening ‘
Give them the stink eye if next seatmates scream and squirm 
Do you carry a blasting horn when
You fly!
Just thinking ....

Day 2 will be a better day for you and Dave 

Once the flights are all over, the real excitement of the trip begins !

Have a fantastic vacation!
_


----------



## macraven

_Carole, those roses are beautiful 
_


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I think I am just about ready to return to the land of the living. What I thought were bad allergies turned out to be an upper respiratory infection. I’ve been miserable all week. I also had an obnoxious sore throat that I couldn’t shake. I am almost back to normal now.
> Heading out soon to go to church, but first a stop at Panera. I volunteered to bring a snack for our Bible study class today and bagels seem like a super easy option.
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday.


Charade, hope you feel better real soon!

Having a soar throat for a week is miserable


----------



## macraven

_Lynne left over Chinese food for breakfast is always great!

One of my favorite morning left over foods too_


----------



## macraven

_And back to say I hope all our homies here have a great day

Relax and enjoy as Monday’s alarm clock is around the corner tomorrow _


----------



## Sue M

Popping in to say    Happy Anniversary to Mac & Mr! 

Schumi I don’t understand why people can be so negative on FB, they must be very unhappy people. 

Keishashadow yes, Hotel did say they kept doors open constantly, guess lucky it was only bugs and no lizards!  Last time we had a flight with screaming babies the flight attendant was giving out free drinks lol.  Safe travels. 

 Our last day in Deerfield Beach!  I don’t know where time goes. We wanted to go to Everglades, do Ft Lauderdale water taxi and go to Deerfield Isl.  done none of it lol. But did see mom of course, and stocked her up on what she needs, saw cousins, had a couple of beach days.....and went shopping!  I hit the Brighton Store lol!  In my defence they had a sale, buy necklace and bracelet get free earrings. So I had to 

Doing laundry this morning. Meeting cousin at Cracker Barrel for lunch. Come back to hotel and pack, then found a pub for tonight that’s showing Game of Thrones!  Supposed to be epic tonight. Too bad Hotel doesn’t get HBO. 
I hope RPH does for next Sunday! 

Hitting the road 7ish tomorrow, check into RPH, return car rental then hit the park! Fingers crossed for a great room at RPH, T3, upper floor! 

Trying to get on Florida time. At least we’ve had 6 days here in Deerfield to sorta adjust before Universal!

Next stop RPH!


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!

It's anniversary day for Mac and Mr. Mac!!





Enjoy your day in Deerfield Beach, Sue!!

Charade- hope you feel better soon!!

Keisha- have a great vacay! Can't wait to hear all about it!!

Lynne- hope DD finds the final dress soon!!

Schumi, Realfoodfans and all others getting started today!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, screaming babies in planes.  Yep, have gotten headaches from them.  Hope your flight today is better,Keisha.  Then real fun.

Sue, so nice you are getting stuff for your mom, and family visits.  Will cross my fingers for ya re: RPR room.  That is my favorite too,T3, high floor.  

Charade, ack sore throat and infection.  Hope you feel better very soon.  

Patty, hope all is well with you and family.  Yep, trying to find that final dress.  Good thing, we don’t take tags off until oh yes, it is this one.  That has not happened yet.  Though the one I thought was the final, got sent back.  

Letting Aunt see the dresses.  All do need some hemming.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning-  just made it here before noon!

It is so cold and damp here today-  I've turned the heat off weeks ago, but am seriously considering turning it back on.  there's a frost warning for tomorrow morning!

Today is laundry day-  and I might get some baking done.  I'd like to make a quiche and turning the oven on should help heat the house!

Mac-  Happy Anniversary!!  

Charade-  Hope you feel better soon- i had a sore throat for a few weeks its not fun at all.

Sue-  enjoy your beach day!

Lynne-  good luck finding that dress!  I buy and return alot, so I get finding the 'perfect' one!

Waving hi to Patty!

Keisha-  Enjoy your vacation!  Fingers crossed for a quiet flight!

Off to sort clothes.....


----------



## houseofthrees

Thanks for the welcomes. I apparently have the hardest time staying caught up. I need life to slow down a tad. 


Schumi ~ Thank you.  We are doing great, just staying way too busy.  Our yearly May trip is much needed & hopefully will be dryer than last May!  Maybe you could get the club lounge to do a special viewing if the GOT finale ( I know that isn’t possible, but wouldn’t it be nice?  ). 


Lynne ~ our boxer was a chewer, too. Great dog, but my coffee table still bares her teeth marks.


Real ~ good luck on the purging.  I know we have boxes in our attic that have been up there for 25 years.  I cannot imagine the task of going through them.  Beautiful pup!


Patty ~ oh, I love tulips!   I had only 5 bloom this year and then we got a cold snap and that was it for my tulips. 


O’Charleys used to be one of our favorites back when the kiddos were little and they ate free there. I do love their rolls. 


Ckmiles ~ hope your pup is feeling better.   My girl is bad about finding something she should have and getting an upset belly, too.  Lately, I think her and the cat are in cahoots together.  The cat will manage to get into the pantry if the door isn’t shut well, and she will get stuff out of the trash.   The dog always ends up with it, though. 


Mac ~ congrats on 40 years!  Hope you guys have a fabulous day!


Robo ~ have a great trip!


We did a late night showing of Avengers on Friday night.  Made for a very late night, but we have a customer I deal with every Saturday that always spoils movie endings. 


yes, shopping for girls can be challenging.  I think my middle ended up buy 4 prom dresses this year before settling on one.  It was not the one she had her heart set on, but it was certainly a lot cheaper and still beautiful. She made the right decision. She ended up saving over 200.00 and she saw two other girls wearing the dress she thought she wanted. 


Charade ~ hope you continue to get better. 


Busy, busy week coming up.  Hubby & I work a big festival next Friday & Saturday, which means lots of prep work this week.  Friday & Saturday will wear us out & normally we do not do anything the day after the festival, but this year our eldest is graduating with her associates on Sunday, so resting is not an option.  We are all just counting down til vacation.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, hope all is well with you and family. Yep, trying to find that final dress.



Thanks, Lynne!! Happy dress shopping! DD will stun in any dress!



ckmiles said:


> It is so cold and damp here today- I've turned the heat off weeks ago, but am seriously considering turning it back on. there's a frost warning for tomorrow morning!




Yep- chilly here !! 42 degrees!  Heat has been on!! Where did you go, spring???  Maybe our summers will make up for this!




houseofthrees said:


> We are all just counting down til vacation.



Yay for vacay countdown!! During the busy days ahead, just think that soon, you'll be relaxing on vacation!

Being a couch potato this afternoon!! Working on all the laundry we brought home from vacation! I also started a new TR on the Royal Caribbean forum! 

Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## macraven

_I’ll go read your trip report !_


----------



## schumigirl

You`re welcome mac...….hope it`s been a lovely day for you both...….and your trip is this week coming??? 

Sue....I don't think the hotels do have HBO...…...we`ve made contingency plans if they don't......enjoy your stay there...….

house of threes.....glad to hear you`re all doing well.....I`m sure you`ll have a fantastic trip......yes, we`ll be watching GoT elsewhere as I`m sure they don't have the channel......we have our priorities....lol......saves carrying a laptop with us to stream it......something like that I think is better with a full size screen.....but I`d have done it anyway!!! We`ll miss O`Charleys too.....I really wish we had gone in March now.....but we didn't! 



Had a lovely day today again......a bunch of us gathered at a friends house for the afternoon...….some of the guys went to her cinema room to watch one of those Avenger type action movies......apparently they all enjoyed it .....just one of those nice afternoons we all sat around laughing and passing the day away witht he Grand Prix on in the background for us that enjoy it......few drinks and a few nibbles....so my ham will do the next few days as we weren't ready for dinner.....Kyle and friend had taken a chunk out of it when we got back though......she`s a tiny little thing but eats well!!!! 

Still cold though......so no sitting outside today......and tonight I think the heating will be on for a while later.....just enough to take the edge off.....

Hope all are having a good Sunday...…..


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> Mumble, hockey.  Yeah our black and orange have nothing to say.
> 
> Well, dress 5 bought, 4th one to be returned.  I think final 2?  Yeah, boys can be easier.  Older one does not like to shop for clothes.  Sneakers, yes, sometimes.
> 
> Our somewhat usual Saturday night Chinese.  Yum.


I don’t know about that. My two boys are a pain in the *** most off the time. My daughter is my angel though!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nearly 2am just into bed another challenging day as poor Mum not well again I headed over after a few phone calls and dialled the ambulance straight away.  Been with her at the hospital until now  and she seemed more stable - intravenous antibiotics up and hopefully will improve quickly.  Apparently infection in her leg where she had a skin cancer removed three weeks ago.  She’s wonderful for 91 but poor dad very sad to be left on his own.  
Good drive home saw a badger and a fox - love night driving.
Definitely should sleep now!


----------



## tink1957

Popping in to wish mac and the mr. a happy 40th anniversary 

Getting ready for GoT in a few minutes so I'll catch you later.

Have a wonderful night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Real, sending hugs to you.  Hope your mom gets better fast.  Trying day for you for sure. 

Tink, hope you enjoy watching the show.

Pcstang, yeah, well she can be sweet but also not so.  Hope all doing well in your house.


----------



## macraven

_Thank you Vicki
And to all the others for their anniversary wishes for us

We just returned from Longhorn  and had a lovely steak dinner 
Staff presented us with a strawberry layered cake

Absolutely a delishes meal we had

Mr Mac quite enjoyed the drinks
So I ended up doing the driving

Hope all the homies had a great weekend !_


----------



## macraven

_Real sending well wishes for your mother to heal quickly and hope she does not have a long hospital stay 

Get sleep while you can
Wonderful you are there to help her_


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before I attempt to get some sleep. I came home from lunch, got in my recliner, turned on the TV, and the next thing I know it was nearly 4 hours later. Guess I really needed the sleep. 

Mac - Happy anniversary.

Sue - Hope you are having a great vacation. I did an Everglades airboat trip once. It was fun, but we kept looking for gators. 

Lynne - Good luck with the dress choices. 

Houseofthrees - Can’t remember if we have already met or not, but I will say hi anyway.

Realfoodfans - Sending well wishes to your mom.

Hello patty, ck, schumi, pcstang, and Tink.

Going to try to get some sleep now.

Thanks for all of the well wishes.


----------



## macraven

_Glad you got that sleep charade
It was good for you 

Hope you can sleep well tonight!_


----------



## Sue M

Back from pub great GOT episode!  Schumi what’s your contingency plan for watching on Orlando?  Is there a pub showing it?  

Charade sounds like you needed that sleep!

Realfoodfans hope your mom has a rapid recovery. 

Off to bed. Early alarm!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

RFF.....hope your mum is doing better this morning...…

Janet....missed your other goodbye wave...……

mac....glad you enjoyed Longhorn...….love a good steak!!! 

Sue....couldn't imagine watching that in a pub anywhere!!! Have no idea if it`s being shown anywhere......definitely got to have silence as you do need to concentrate at times.....looking forward to watching it later today...…...safe journey to Orlando. 

Vicki...……..



Monday again...…

Beautiful sunny day today......quite chilly feeling outside though I think...…

Still have the baked ham for dinner tonight.....will make some gratin potatoes I think and broccoli for my two....I`ll have roasted peppers. 

Few things to do this afternoon, but no plans to go out this morning...…

Have a great Monday all.…...


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a good morning to ya all!  Frost warnings.  Yep, overnight low around the freezing temp.  Jacket on, but a beautiful sun in the horizon already.  I'll be enjoying it, as by the afternoon, clouds and the fun chance of a thunderstorm or two.  But, we won't have to wait long for some nicer temps, happy about that.  See, the weather lady said, the payoff is mid 80's by the end of the week.  Yay!  The time of year, heater on and AC on during the same week.  

Well, the dress show did not go very well.  The one dress, I will ask my SIL, if some changes can be made on the dress that little one likes the best. If not, sigh.  More shopping.  It's hard to find her a dress, as she is more happy in misses clothes than junior clothes.  Because of that, dresses tend to look to too old for her, and while a ball gown does fit her nicely, column dresses are more her style, and mom, no one will be in a ball gown.  Well, in another month, the dress choice will be worn, and I'll try to post.

Sue, have fun in the parks today.  

Charade, hope you are feeling better, and got a good night sleep.

Mac, sounds like a perfect way to celebrate your anniversary.  Hope you are ready for your trip in 2 days, and feeling good.

With that, tea is needed, and maybe even that sweater. Long sleeve blouse, as it's almost cool inside.  

Happy Monday all!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, you are a great mom and shopper

I would tear my hair out shopping
for a prom dress

Look at a dress, try it on, buy it

My shopping is done
Lol_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Finally got a day off after one of the busiest weeks I can remember at work...guess I'd better enjoy it since I have to go six more days before I get another. 

The plan for today is to see Endgame and go to the hibachi place...I may or may not cut the grass but I have to get my laundry done.

Good news is we may be taking a beach trip to PCB in July depending on whether I can get the time off.  All Trey had to do is say that he wanted to go and I had it booked.  I didn't want to wait since it's the weekend of the 4th and will book up soon.  It will be the first time in 5 years we all can go as a family since Danielle is off that week too. 

Carole, your dinner sounds delicious as usual.

RFF,  hope your mom is better soon.

Lynne, good luck with the dress shopping.  I'm glad Danielle always found her dress quickly but she hates shopping so I was fortunate that way.

Sue, have a great trip and hope you find a place to watch GoT. 

Hi to mac, keisha, patty, robo, ck, pc, monyk, charade, bobbie, three, agavegirl, robbie and anyone else who is reading along...have a happy Monday


----------



## pattyw

pcstang said:


> I don’t know about that. My two boys are a pain in the *** most off the time. My daughter is my angel though!



 No worry- someday they will have kids of their own and get a dose of their own pain in the ----!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Nearly 2am just into bed another challenging day as poor Mum not well again I headed over after a few phone calls and dialled the ambulance straight away.  Been with her at the hospital until now  and she seemed more stable - intravenous antibiotics up and hopefully will improve quickly.  Apparently infection in her leg where she had a skin cancer removed three weeks ago.  She’s wonderful for 91 but poor dad very sad to be left on his own.
> Good drive home saw a badger and a fox - love night driving.
> Definitely should sleep now!



Sending prayers to your mum!



macraven said:


> Mr Mac quite enjoyed the drinks
> So I ended up doing the driving



Nice to let Mr. Mac enjoy a few drinks!



Charade67 said:


> Guess I really needed the sleep.



Hope you're feeling better!



Sue M said:


> Off to bed. Early alarm!



Have fun!



schumigirl said:


> Still have the baked ham for dinner tonight.....will make some gratin potatoes I think and broccoli for my two....I`ll have roasted peppers.



Sounds yummy!!



Lynne G said:


> Well, in another month, the dress choice will be worn, and I'll try to post.



Can't wait to see it!



tink1957 said:


> Good news is we may be taking a beach trip to PCB in July depending on whether I can get the time off. All Trey had to do is say that he wanted to go and I had it booked. I didn't want to wait since it's the weekend of the 4th and will book up soon. It will be the first time in 5 years we all can go as a family since Danielle is off that week too.



Sounds great, Tink!! A family vacation is so special!!  Hope your work days fly by!!

Happy Monday all!!  Chilly here- frost on my car this morning!! Sun for a while then clouds and some rain moving in! Half day today- taking my mom on some errands. We'll grab lunch out, too! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Well, the sun is still out, and thre's a breeze and clouds.  52 out now, so walk for lunch is a go.  

Tink, so nice to have a day off, and enjoy the movie and dinner out.  And yay, for booking 4th of July family trip.  Beach time.  Yes!   

Patty, yep, we have almost the same weather.  Enjoy out with mom, and lunch.  

Mac, yep, I do what I have to do.  Shopping is not my most fun thing to do, but I want her to be happy and feel good in the dress.  I told her my finger has a blister from all the zippers I had to pull up and down.  LOL

With that, tea for me.  Not sure what dinner will be.   Maybe pasta?  Not sure.  Now if Schumi had left overs...... Just kidding.  We did go to the grocery store yesterday, so it's more, what the kids want.


----------



## macraven

_Nice thing about living in Georgia is weather 

Temp will be 86 in a couple of hours 
80 about now

Temps for our trip Wednesday to Vicksburg will be good 
Mid 80’s

I’m good living in this area intil temps stay in the 90’s

But with downstairs and upstairs,
each have their own ac units 

Electric costs are cheap here compared  to what we paid in N Illinois 

_


----------



## macraven

_Vicki I hope you get the time off work and can do that trip 
So much fun time to spend with your family !
Enjoy!

Lynne you have the patience of a saint!
That’s a lot of shopping to find the best dress 

I’m in and out of store quickly
I’m not known as a shopper

_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Finally got a day off after one of the busiest weeks I can remember at work...guess I'd better enjoy it since I have to go six more days before I get another.
> 
> The plan for today is to see Endgame and go to the hibachi place...I may or may not cut the grass but I have to get my laundry done.
> 
> Good news is we may be taking a beach trip to PCB in July depending on whether I can get the time off.  All Trey had to do is say that he wanted to go and I had it booked.  I didn't want to wait since it's the weekend of the 4th and will book up soon.  It will be the first time in 5 years we all can go as a family since Danielle is off that week too.
> 
> Carole, your dinner sounds delicious as usual.
> 
> RFF,  hope your mom is better soon.
> 
> Lynne, good luck with the dress shopping.  I'm glad Danielle always found her dress quickly but she hates shopping so I was fortunate that way.
> 
> Sue, have a great trip and hope you find a place to watch GoT.
> 
> Hi to mac, keisha, patty, robo, ck, pc, monyk, charade, bobbie, three, agavegirl, robbie and anyone else who is reading along...have a happy Monday



Vicki hope you get the trip sorted out.....would be lovely for all three of you to take a trip together after such a long time......and enjoy your day off.....sounds like an incredibly busy time for you......leave the grass and chill out for a little while....sounds like you need a day of doing very little...….

Lynne.....lots of leftovers…...ham is only half gone...…. That`ll be lunch tomorrow...…



Well, drove all the way to see our new car today as it arrived from Germany a few days ago...….There isn't a Porsche dealership close to us, so it`s a fair old drive to the closest one we deal with...….

We love it!!!! It wasn't properly cleaned and ready obviously, but we got to sit in it and admire it.....cannot wait to get it now!!! Chose our number plate too....really happy with it. 

So, stopped off for dinner on the way home at a little pub....served really good food. Then watched GoT…...boy was that exhausting...…..enjoyed that episode a lot!!! 

Need a cup of tea after that...…….


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- hope the kids pick out an easy, yummy dinner!!

Mac- time to pack!! Your trip is so close!!

Schumi- yay for car shopping! Sounds amazing!!

Had a great lunch with my mom. We did many errands too! Now I’m at my hair salon. Time for a color and cut!! Don’t want to know if my hair has any gray!!

Joe’s in charge of making us a healthy dinner!! He’ll have  it ready when I get home!! What a gem!!


----------



## macraven

_I love hair days!

So nice to be pampered and get the hair all dolled up
So relaxing!

And you will have dinner ready tonight by Chef Joe

Life can’t get any sweeter


I leave for Vicksburg Wednesday morning and have no idea what to pack
Will be back Sunday night 

I have my hair appt tomorrow 
Usual cut and color job

I’m catching up on the dis now 
Had quite a few appointments to tend to this afternoon 

Went to two different stores for can cat food to please our Luna
She is a fussy eater 

Hired a pet sitter and hope cat comes out of hiding at food time_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. A quick post before B goes to dance class. 
Today didn't start off very well. I managed to burn the last Panera bagel I was going to eat for breakfast. .  Things improved at lunch though when I discovered I had enough points to buy an entire Chick-fil-A meal plus a cookie. Also had a ver quiet day at work. 



Lynne G said:


> It's hard to find her a dress, as she is more happy in misses clothes than junior clothes. Because of that, dresses tend to look to too old for her, and while a ball gown does fit her nicely, column dresses are more her style, and mom, no one will be in a ball gown.


 I have the same issue with B and dresses. She doesn't care for a lot of the Junior dresses, but finding an age appropriate looking one from misses is difficult. 



macraven said:


> Look at a dress, try it on, buy it


 Yep, that's how I like to shop too. Thankfully B found her prom dress rather quickly. She doesn't really like to shop either. 



tink1957 said:


> The plan for today is to see Endgame and go to the hibachi place...


 What did you think? Overall I enjoyed the movie, but there were a couple of things I didn't like. Can't say too much without giving spoilers.



pattyw said:


> Time for a color and cut!! Don’t want to know if my hair has any gray!!


 I need to do that sometime before graduation.

Gotta run. I'm going to the grocery store after I take B to dance.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I leave for Vicksburg Wednesday morning and have no idea what to pack
> Will be back Sunday night



I'm the worst packer- I don't know what "pack light" means!   So pack a little of everything! and what you forget, buy new!!




macraven said:


> Hired a pet sitter and hope cat comes out of hiding at food time



I think only 3 cats actually come out when we're on vacation! even when the pet sitter is my sister! I guess they take joy in making me feel guilty that we're gone and their schedule has been disrupted!  



Charade67 said:


> Things improved at lunch though when I discovered I had enough points to buy an entire Chick-fil-A meal plus a cookie. Also had a ver quiet day at work.



Sounds great!! Free lunch + dessert+ quiet day at work = 

Watching hockey playoffs- yay for Monyk! The St Louis Blues are winning! 

Time for some rum!

Good night all!!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> RFF.....hope your mum is doing better this morning...…
> 
> Janet....missed your other goodbye wave...……
> 
> mac....glad you enjoyed Longhorn...….love a good steak!!!
> 
> Sue....couldn't imagine watching that in a pub anywhere!!! Have no idea if it`s being shown anywhere......definitely got to have silence as you do need to concentrate at times.....looking forward to watching it later today...…...safe journey to Orlando.
> 
> Vicki...……..
> 
> 
> 
> Monday again...…
> 
> Beautiful sunny day today......quite chilly feeling outside though I think...…
> 
> Still have the baked ham for dinner tonight.....will make some gratin potatoes I think and broccoli for my two....I`ll have roasted peppers.
> 
> Few things to do this afternoon, but no plans to go out this morning...…
> 
> Have a great Monday all.…...


You’d be surprised at how quiet that pub was, everyone intently watching. Cheers or groans where appropriate!

We arrived at RPH today around noon. After talking with hotel desk about views, we ended up in tower 1, with a view out front of the waterway, and terraced garden.  Off to the left you can see rip rocket. Very pretty. 

Everyone ( watching GOT) will be happy to know we do indeed get HBO in the room!  So pooped tonight we stayed in and re-watched last nights episode. So good. 

Had dinner at Mythos, the fork & spoon grilled cheese in tomato soup


----------



## macraven

_Woot!

Now the fun begins

Tower 1 does have some great views 
I had T1 last year and a beautiful view of dr doom and water canal_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh don’t us ladies love our hair do days.........nothing quite like a couple of hours getting pampered and coming out with brand new hair.......well, not quite new hair.......love some salon time.........

Enjoy you hair time today Mac...........I have to wait till Thursday.......and you leave tomorrow.....Fabulous!!! Yes, packing light isn’t my forte either..........the amount of clothes I bring for our three week stay is ridiculous......but wouldn’t have it any other way.......

And shopping.......bleurgh.........only when I have to ........and apparently I have to in America.......lol.......

Fab news about HBO Sue........I had one friend say they didn’t and one friend say they did........now I’m not sure whether to watch in our room or go with friends.....hmmmm. Glad you got a good room........



Up early as we’re taking Kyle to work as we need to borrow his car as ours is gone now........boooo......first time we’ve ever been without a car..........we did think of hiring one for a week.....but didn’t seem worth it when we could borrow Kyle’s........he’s off the weekend and next Monday as it’s another Bank Holiday so car will be there anyway and then we leave Tuesday........wooohooo..........

So, early breakfast.........I’ll be starving by 10.30am!!!

Oh.....it’s Tuesday........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning everyone - currently in intensive care with Mum.  Amazing care but things are touch and go.  My brother brought Dad in to see her last night and prepare him for any possible scenario but difficult when they’ve been married 67 years.  She didn’t know as she’s sedated but glad he got here.  Will know more over next 24 hours.  Positive thoughts.
Hope all those holidaying have good times and make memories because heck don’t we spend a lot of time enjoying those memories!


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of hugs and lots of positive thoughts for you Real.  All take care, and hope for the best for your mom.  

Schumi, your new car sounds great.  And woot!  A week from today, fun to be had.  And yeah, with me being an early riser, by 11, I am so ready for lunch.

Charade, hope you are feeling better soon.  My throat feels sore, so pills are being taken, and hope I do not get sick.  Great you had enough points for food.  I have points there, but have yet to use them on anything so far.

Sue, glad you have a good room at RPR, and nice view out your window.  T1's one door is very close to the walking path.  I've had a room in that Tower before, too. 

Yep, count me in the happy hair day as well.  Older one and I are going, but little one will most likely pass.  Legally Blonde by 7 tonight.  It is nice to be pampered.

And yes, ladies and gents.  It's a Tuesday, and you know what that means, yep, Hulk's handing out tacos, and Mac may well be doing a Taco Bell run.  Taco Tuesday is upon us, so have a taco or two, and enjoy your day.








Well, time for tea, and ooh, we are getting a temporary AC tomorrow.  Seems, parking spaces will be taken up from the AC unit, it's the size of a 20 footer trailer, or large bus.  When they turn it on, sweater will be used.  We tend to wear winter clothes in the summer, as the AC is cranking, and the Heater is so good, we tend to wear more summer clothes in the winter.  Ah, living where there's seasons.  

Later homies, sending more good thoughts to Real.


----------



## schumigirl

Sending best wishes for your mum RFF...….and all the family too.....yes, memories are to be cherished.....we certainly cherish ours and often reminisce......

Lynne......happy hair day too......my hair is a disaster today.....I`m trying not to trim my fringe as it is in my eyes.....only have to wait till Thursday morning, and not going out tomorrow, so maybe I can deal with it......she laughs at me when she sees I have chunked it myself.....only the fringe though.....never attack the rest of it....yep looking forward to new car a lot!!! And of course Orlando first...….

Lunch is shrimp with parma ham and crackers for me......ham sandwich for Tom with lettuce, tomato and mustard.....making Thai fishcakes for dinner tonight......found some decent lemongrass in local deli this morning.....

Beautiful sunny and reasonably warmish day...….two loads of laundry on the line...….will be dry soon...…

Almost lunchtime...….


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up earlier than I wanted to today. I should use the time to do something productive, but I didn’t. This afternoon I’m going shopping for what is probably the strangest item I’ve had to buy for B for dance - a mannequin head. She is going to be wearing a wig for her tap dance. The teacher has asked all the students to buy a styrofoam head to keep the wigs on to keep them from getting messy. I also need to figure out how to get the wig on over all of B’s hair. This is going to be a challenge. 



pattyw said:


> I'm the worst packer- I don't know what "pack light" means! So pack a little of everything! and what you forget, buy new!!


 I always seem to over pack for trips. In a few weeks I need to start watching the Southern California weather. I also need to find the little scale I have to weigh suitcases.



Sue M said:


> We arrived at RPH today around noon. After talking with hotel desk about views, we ended up in tower 1, with a view out front of the waterway, and terraced garden. Off to the left you can see rip rocket. Very pretty.


Sounds nice. Hope you have a great time in the parks.



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning everyone - currently in intensive care with Mum. Amazing care but things are touch and go.


 Prayers and well wishes for your mom.



Lynne G said:


> My throat feels sore, so pills are being taken, and hope I do not get sick.


 Oh no. Well wishes for you too Lynne. I hope you aren’t getting sick. Such a miserable feeling. 

I guess I should get up and start my day. Two of our therapists are leaving early today, so maybe I will too.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Morning everyone - currently in intensive care with Mum.  Amazing care but things are touch and go.  My brother brought Dad in to see her last night and prepare him for any possible scenario but difficult when they’ve been married 67 years.  She didn’t know as she’s sedated but glad he got here.  Will know more over next 24 hours.  Positive thoughts.
> Hope all those holidaying have good times and make memories because heck don’t we spend a lot of time enjoying those memories!


Sending gentle hugs and positive thoughts that your mum recovers and heals quickly
It was a good thing for brother to bring dad so he could see the love of his life

Real you are the perfect caring daughter


----------



## pattyw

Sending hugs and prayer to Realfoodfans and family!


----------



## pattyw

Another chilly day here! And rainy! The next week looks very dreary, here! Ugh! No gardening for us! Our lawn will be a forest by the time we can get out there!

Hope Sue is having a great park day!!

Lynne is heading out to get salon pampered!

Schumi is enjoying a sunny day with yummy food!!

Mac is packing!

Charade is shopping for a head!

 everyone else! 

Time for coffee #2! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cleaned the insides of half the downstairs windows at the rear of the house this morning......one is a huge bi-fold door about 12 feet wide.......takes ages.......

Thought they were immaculate........then the sun came around and shone in them just before lunch.........

I hadn’t done such a good job! Trying to go over the streaks as the sun was blazing in wasn’t easy.......think I’ve wiped most of them off......I hate cleaning windows. We have a lot of glass, especially at the back........

That really is Something about nothing..........

Not really moaning.......

It was such a beautiful day today........did spend a little time in the garden........lovely in the sunshine......

Keep thinking it’s Wednesday though..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Been struggling with phone signal in ICU and just discovered free WiFi!  Lovely to see your posts and all the trip planning and packing taking place.
So cold in here I have a top, fleece and my son left his hoodie for me thank goodness as last night I dozed in the chair with my coat zipped up.
Mum’s minister came to see us this afternoon and though she is not aware I know it would have pleased her and when I rang Dad he was very happy.  All the family have been today so I’ve not been on my own much just waiting on DIL coming tomorrow when she lands back from Orlando.
Thank you for hugs and thoughts all much appreciated.
Hope everyone receives them back by return x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Been struggling with phone signal in ICU and just discovered free WiFi!  Lovely to see your posts and all the trip planning and packing taking place.
> So cold in here I have a top, fleece and my son left his hoodie for me thank goodness as last night I dozed in the chair with my coat zipped up.
> Mum’s minister came to see us this afternoon and though she is not aware I know it would have pleased her and when I rang Dad he was very happy.  All the family have been today so I’ve not been on my own much just waiting on DIL coming tomorrow when she lands back from Orlando.
> Thank you for hugs and thoughts all much appreciated.
> Hope everyone receives them back by return x



Continued good wishes for your mum and all the family.......

I’m glad you have seen family today, it does help when they’re around........


----------



## macraven

_RFF, sending more hugs and loving thoughts for you and the family

It’s a blessing you are there taking care of things and your family also supporting your Mum

Schumi, I don’t do windows
I hire that job out by passing
it to Mr Mac to do....

That’s a big job for you to get done but I bet the windows really shine fine now 

Yes Tuesday Taco Bell day for us

I started to pack a few minutes ago and decided to take a break and Dis

It’s not a long vacation for us and I don’t want to overpack
I usually take more items than I really need and need to repack based on what i already have laid out

If I forget something, we have a car and can always hit a store 

Hope all the homies are having a great day

We put the ac on this past week as temps still climbing
Yesterday was 8& and today at 85

Looks like summer is here to stay 

_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Tom does plenty around the house.......but I know he wouldn’t do the windows the way they should be done......I’m fussy like that.....can’t complain about him though, we share most of the housework.......I don’t do any of the heavy stuff......not a bad deal.......

In case I miss you Mac, have a wonderful trip tomorrow.......hope the tour is everything you’d want it to be.......

Almost bed time here........we’re both sat here yawning our heads off right now.........


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Charade is shopping for a head!


That’s the funniest thing I’ve read today.



Realfoodfans said:


> Mum’s minister came to see us this afternoon and though she is not aware I know it would have pleased her and when I rang Dad he was very happy. All the family have been today so I’ve not been on my own much just waiting on DIL coming tomorrow when she lands back from Orlando.


Continued prayers for you mom and for you. 



macraven said:


> We put the ac on this past week as temps still climbing
> Yesterday was 8& and today at 85


 68 here yesterday and 85 today. The weather can’t seem to make up its mind.

The head has been purchased and I took my very first trip to a Hobby Lobby today.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

RFF...so sorry to hear about your mom my prayers are with you.

Mac...hope you enjoy your trip this week after all you've been through lately you deserve a break.

Sue...glad you got to watch GoT...I really enjoyed the episode except for the darkness.

Charade...I liked Endgame and felt that it ended as well as expected but there were some plot holes that were inconsistent....and Thor

Carole...I did cut a little grass yesterday but relaxed most of the day and I had Sushi after the movie so it was a good day.

I'm happy to say that my vacation was approved  so we will be going to the beach in July.  Now I just have to lose 20 lbs so I can be seen in a swimsuit 

Hi to patty, Lynne, and anyone else who is reading along..have a good night


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> and Thor


Yes! I was so not happy.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> The head has been purchased and I took my very first trip to a Hobby Lobby today.



Yay!! I've never been to Hobby Lobby, either! I'm not very good at art or crafts! But I hear great things about their selection and prices!



tink1957 said:


> I'm happy to say that my vacation was approved  so we will be going to the beach in July. Now I just have to lose 20 lbs so I can be seen in a swimsuit



Good news Tink!!  You've been working A LOT- you deserve a break!! I hear you on losing weight! I added cruise pounds to my winter pounds! Not good! We're trying to eat better and hopefully some pounds will come off! 

Quiet night here! Watching hockey and doing some paperwork! 

Safe travels, Mac!!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nighty, night for me too. 

Little one just had to go dress shopping after my haircut, big zero.  But that is fine.  Hoping my DSL can do the alterations she wants to the dress she really likes.  

Real, keeping you in my prayers, and hoping for the best for your dear mum.  Nice family is getting a chance to be with her.  You are a great daughter.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - thank you for all your thoughts. They have found me a relatives room now so I had 4/5 hours sleep so good of them.
My son and DIL due to go on vacation to Dubai on Saturday are wanting to cancel but I’ve told them that they should go.  Only a short break and my son really needs it at this time of year - he works very hard and Mum would definitely say go.
Those mentioning weight loss I definitely recommend Keto. It’s not easy at first as the mindset goes against every healthy eating article you’ve ever read but it works.  I do this WOE for health but have also lost 2 stone and DH 3 stone.
An easy starting point is ditch the carbs.  No bread, cereal, biscuits, pasta, rice, potatoes.  Increase water, green veg, protein, magnesium.  Ditch spreads, jam, sugars.  Increase real butter, cheese, full fat milk.  Cook in coconut oil adding Himalayan Pink Salt and a little apple cider vinegar to appropriate meals.
Peaceful day to all and safe travels to those going anywhere today.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> RFF...so sorry to hear about your mom my prayers are with you.
> 
> Mac...hope you enjoy your trip this week after all you've been through lately you deserve a break.
> 
> Sue...glad you got to watch GoT...I really enjoyed the episode except for the darkness.
> 
> Charade...I liked Endgame and felt that it ended as well as expected but there were some plot holes that were inconsistent....and Thor
> 
> Carole...I did cut a little grass yesterday but relaxed most of the day and I had Sushi after the movie so it was a good day.
> 
> I'm happy to say that my vacation was approved  so we will be going to the beach in July.  Now I just have to lose 20 lbs so I can be seen in a swimsuit
> 
> Hi to patty, Lynne, and anyone else who is reading along..have a good night



Sushi and a movie sounds good Vicki......haven't seen the new movie yet.....not something I watch but Tom had the chance to see it Sunday (dodgy copy) but watched the F1 Grand Prix instead.....I`m sure he`ll catch it, but probably not before hearing the spoilers...….

Loved GoT the other night...….we had the room in complete darkness and the tv we watch it on has some kind of backlight on it????? Apparently it helps.....not a clue what it is!! 

And so glad to hear you got your July vacation sorted......sounds like a lot of fun.....and you get both kids with you which will be lovely..…..



pattyw said:


> Yay!! I've never been to Hobby Lobby, either! I'm not very good at art or crafts! But I hear great things about their selection and prices!
> 
> 
> 
> Good news Tink!!  You've been working A LOT- you deserve a break!! I hear you on losing weight! I added cruise pounds to my winter pounds! Not good! We're trying to eat better and hopefully some pounds will come off!
> 
> Quiet night here! Watching hockey and doing some paperwork!
> 
> Safe travels, Mac!!
> 
> Have a great evening all!!



lol.....I`ve yet to discover something crafty I am good at!!!!

I can`t even sew very well......I had to adjust the neckline of a dress yesterday I bought few days ago.....dress fits, but the neckline is rather low....it`s fine when I`m just sitting, but if I move I could almost be arrested!!! But....wasn't the best alteration!!!! It`ll do I hope......lol...…..

Hope you had a lovely evening.....quiet ones are nice!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 398272 Nighty, night for me too.
> 
> Little one just had to go dress shopping after my haircut, big zero.  But that is fine.  Hoping my DSL can do the alterations she wants to the dress she really likes.
> 
> Real, keeping you in my prayers, and hoping for the best for your dear mum.  Nice family is getting a chance to be with her.  You are a great daughter.



How lovely you have someone who can do alterations......I`m sure your daughter will find the perfect dress for her...…

Happy New Haircut!!!! 



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all - thank you for all your thoughts. They have found me a relatives room now so I had 4/5 hours sleep so good of them.
> My son and DIL due to go on vacation to Dubai on Saturday are wanting to cancel but I’ve told them that they should go.  Only a short break and my son really needs it at this time of year - he works very hard and Mum would definitely say go.
> Those mentioning weight loss I definitely recommend Keto. It’s not easy at first as the mindset goes against every healthy eating article you’ve ever read but it works.  I do this WOE for health but have also lost 2 stone and DH 3 stone.
> An easy starting point is ditch the carbs.  No bread, cereal, biscuits, pasta, rice, potatoes.  Increase water, green veg, protein, magnesium.  Ditch spreads, jam, sugars.  Increase real butter, cheese, full fat milk.  Cook in coconut oil adding Himalayan Pink Salt and a little apple cider vinegar to appropriate meals.
> Peaceful day to all and safe travels to those going anywhere today.



Glad you had a decent sleep......it does help get through the day if you`re well rested....or as rested as you can be. 

Hope your son has a lovely trip despite I`m sure worrying about his grandmother...….continued good wishes for you all...…

Keto does sound amazing….heard of so many people on it and yes, it does work! I can`t do it as because of my tummy issues I can`t eat more than a tblsp of veg like peppers and carrots, and no high fibre veg. And things like rice, potatoes and white bread are my staples....brown bread leaves me in agony…..I don't process fibre well......so, not great on the weight loss front....lol.....but well done for the healthy change.....it`s not easy...…



Yep, Wednesday again.......but first day of May!!!!!

Just watching the weather and it`s to be the coldest May Day weekend for many years...….not looking forward to this!!!!! It`s May.....it should be warming up by now...….

Having a day at home today......lots of little jobs will get tackled between us.....including our little jobs we put off till we have to!!!  Cabinets in the kitchen being emptied and cleaned is one of them!!! 

Parma Ham, a little fruit and croissant this morning for breakfast......it`s kind of like bacon...….

But.....I can say we go to Orlando this month...…….

Have a great Wednesday………...


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Glad you had a decent sleep......it does help get through the day if you`re well rested....or as rested as you can be.
> 
> Hope your son has a lovely trip despite I`m sure worrying about his grandmother...….continued good wishes for you all...…
> 
> Keto does sound amazing….heard of so many people on it and yes, it does work! I can`t do it as because of my tummy issues I can`t eat more than a tblsp of veg like peppers and carrots, and no high fibre veg. And things like rice, potatoes and white bread are my staples....brown bread leaves me in agony…..I don't process fibre well......so, not great on the weight loss front....lol.....but well done for the healthy change.....it`s not easy...…
> 
> Parma Ham, a little fruit and croissant this morning for breakfast......it`s kind of like bacon...….
> 
> But.....I can say we go to Orlando this month...…….
> 
> Have a great Wednesday………...



Schumi I would still say worth investigating Keto as I started it because of diverticulitis/bowel issues.  They wanted to schedule surgery to remove part of my bowel worst affected but I have had no infection or inflammation since Keto.  I used to say I’ll just have white toast or rice pudding when bad and apparently worst thing for me.  Consultant recommended high fibre it just made me worse.  We’ve been educated to eat the wrong things.  DH couldn’t believe this could be good for us and had full health check - everything had improved.  My favourite things now are steak and eggs, mushroom omelette, Keto cheeseburger casserole,  Keto meatloaf, gluten free sausages...... sorry I’ve become a bit of an evangelist on the subject!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Schumi I would still say worth investigating Keto as I started it because of diverticulitis/bowel issues.  They wanted to schedule surgery to remove part of my bowel worst affected but I have had no infection or inflammation since Keto.  I used to say I’ll just have white toast or rice pudding when bad and apparently worst thing for me.  Consultant recommended high fibre it just made me worse.  We’ve been educated to eat the wrong things.  DH couldn’t believe this could be good for us and had full health check - everything had improved.  My favourite things now are steak and eggs, mushroom omelette, Keto cheeseburger casserole,  Keto meatloaf, gluten free sausages...... sorry I’ve become a bit of an evangelist on the subject!!!



No worries....it works for you...…

I agree....when my consultant first put together a programme that excluded all or most veg, supposedly healthy brown bread.....legumes and high fibre of all kinds and so on...….I did wonder.....but it helps.....although sometimes it doesn't matter what I do, I can have bad days.....

I did love eggs, but that`s one of the triggers for me...I can eat very little egg....maybe a poached egg or a little scrambled now and again, but very little...…and too much water isn't always a good thing either which is frustrating as I did drink a lot of water during the day..

This consultant has been fabulous though.....he never recommends any one "diet". We worked out together what made me bad and went from there.....I have to say this was one area the NHS weren't the best tool on this occasion, so we went private to see this guy. The FODMAP plan is probably the basis of it, but again, no one person is the same as others......you have to find out what works for you. This morning I`m having a small slice of melon with maybe 5 or 6 grapes along with croissant and meat......but I won`t have any more fruit today.

You are right though...everyone believes eating lots of veg, high fibre low fat is the only way to eat.....not so if you have any digestive issues......I do take some comfort from the fact I could never be a vegetarian!!! 
But, I do miss onions......a lot…..

Glad it works for you though.....it`s a mine field at times with food 

Almost breakfast time now.....all this food talk...…..


----------



## schumigirl

​

Have a lovely time away with Mister Mac...…...hope it`s a good one ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sate travels Mac and Mr. Mac.  Hope you both have a nice time, and great road trip. 

Schumi, hey, you can say you are leaving next week.  Awesome.  Yes, I am not crafty either.  I can sew a hem or two, but I am lucky I have a family member who's an expert seamstress. 

Ah yes, may 1, and it's a Wednesday.  Since Keisha and Sue are having fun today, the camel is here to say, yo, hump day, Friday is coming soon.  






And a hehe for MonyK:







Prayers and good thoughts to you Real.  I am glad you had some sleep, and all are having time to be together.  Hugs.

With that, tea is needed.  With the blocked parking spaces, good I am an early riser.  Not really a quick commute, and noisy one.  Seems the road work left lots of small rocks, so annoying.  It's that time of year, road work is in earnest.  And yes, weather lady said, we have a high chance of rain later today.  Sigh, isn't it May?  All the rain from April, gone?  Nope, later day rain today, tomorrow and into Friday.  And ack, cool start today. High is 50.  Come on warm air, we'd like to see ya again, minus the wet.  

With all that talk of food, yep, it's:







So have a sweet Wednesday.  And for some, have a whopper.  I tend to eat mine without the bun.  I am not fond of hamburger or hotdog buns.  

Okay, time for tea.  Not iced today.  Inside not exactly cool, but with the AC coming today, the heavier sweater was brought in, I am ready!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I don’t know what happened, but I am actually up and ready to go 30 minutes before I need to leave the house.

Real - Glad you were able to get some sleep. I have a few friends who are doing Keto, but I don’t think I could. I am trying to cut back on carbs and sugar though.

Add me to the list of non crafty people. I can sew on a button, or stitch a patch on a Girl Scout vest, but am useless with hems or anything else. I used to do cross stitch, but haven’t stitched anything in ages.

Lynne - When is prom? We are now counting the days until graduation. I want to do cap and gown pictures, but am waiting until B has all of her accessories.  She already has her honor cord, but we are waiting for the NHS stole. She was only .06 away from being considered a high honor graduate. Her school doesn’t recognize valedictorian anymore which I think is stupid, but I won’t go there right now. 

Almost time to head out to work.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, prom is May 30.  We start later, after Labor Day, so graduation is in June.  They did cap and gown pictures at the beginning of the school year.  Which is nice, as all gave out to family at Christmas.  That is silly, we do recognize the valedictorian.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Wednesday all!!

Mac is on the road!

Real- Sending prayers and hugs your way!

Schumi- LOL - Food is a mine field!  So true!!  Sounds like a yummy breakfast!

Lynne- always great camel pics! and ooh-- Chocolate parfait day???  Yum!!!

Charade- Have a great day at work!!

Drizzle and cool here! Yuk! Damp, chilly rain is so depressing!  It would be a perfect day for a long nap!

Time for more coffee!


----------



## macraven

_Hi homies!

Finally made it to Vicksburg Ms and thrilled to be out of the car
I’m not good with long car rides of 6.5 hours 

All I can think of right now is having to do the drive back home

I live in eastern time zone 
I’m about 20 miles away from the central time zone
So factoring that, it was 6.5 hour drive

Add another hour to it when we do the return drive home

I’m more of a plane traveler_

_My next trips will be using the airport 

Hot and muggy in Mississippi 
but excited for the tour in the morning 

This evening is a rececption event as most will be here about 5:00
Party ends at 8:00

Then it is up at 7:00 am in the morning 

Not sure when I will be back on as can get WiFi at the Hilton hotel but doubt I can connect while on the battlefields 
Tour bus will have WiFi but lectures are on going with a video while we travel site to site

Hope all enjoy May 1st
May Day yea!

Growing up our grade schools always had a May Day event during part of the day

Don’t hear of that happening now a day_


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you arrived safe and sound Mac.......have a blast! 



Went out for drinks with friends tonight......just a couple in a little pub into the countryside, beautiful little place......was glad they had their huge fire lit tonight......it got cold! 

Back home and ready for bed..........

Cannot wait for hair appointment tomorrow.......even one the men mentioned tonight my hair was “longer”......lol......he didn’t quite know how to say kindly my hair was untidy.......lol....his wife gave him a right old nudge.......I just laughed....he was right! 

Hope all are good.........


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Finally made it to Vicksburg Ms and thrilled to be out of the car



 Enjoy your trip!! 



schumigirl said:


> Went out for drinks with friends tonight......just a couple in a little pub into the countryside, beautiful little place......was glad they had their huge fire lit tonight......it got cold!



Sounds nice! Love a crackling fire!  Enjoy your salon appointment! 

Starting to rain now- quiet night as Joe is working late and Troy is still at school. Warmed some leftovers, cuddling with my computer and watching some tv!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Starting to rain now- quiet night as Joe is working late and Troy is still at school. Warmed some leftovers, cuddling with my computer and watching some tv!



Sounds like a nice way to spend an evening. I am doing last minute house cleaning. Dh is inviting his students over for dinner tomorrow.

Mac - Hope you are having a good time.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!
Watching the Cardinals, waiting for Blues to start-doubt I'll watch the whole hockey game as I am beat.
Bad bad weather last night, lots of storms and tornadoes. Had 1/2 day work yesterday, closer to DD college so went to visit, take her to eat and start packing up her room. Tried to time it to be between storms but was very hairy for about an hour on way home-DD is studying geology but loves meteoerology and called when she saw I was going to hit the storms, pretty much stayed on the phone (hands free-no worries) through the worst part. Glad she did as warnings kept going off on phone, radio fading in/out and no way was I taking eyes or hands off to check what phone texts were saying. Instead she'd check for me, and let me know what was ahead or behind.  With this wonky spring weather allergies have been a downfall-came home monday and straight to shower and heavy duty sinus meds and PJ's. Was supposed to go out to learn to throw axes for club social, sad to have missed it.
Lynne hope you are doing better-allergies or cold?


pattyw said:


> Watching hockey playoffs- yay for Monyk! The St Louis Blues are winning!


 So far! but in Dallas tonight...



schumigirl said:


> then we leave Tuesday........wooohooo..........


 Wow that came fast??! YAY!



Realfoodfans said:


> Amazing care but things are touch and go.


Nice that family has been there for you, hugs and healing sent your way


tink1957 said:


> Endgame and felt that it ended as well as expected but there were some plot holes that were inconsistent....and Thor


 Yeah DD and I were talking about that yesterday-couple major glaring holes but enjoyed the movie (oh Thor...)



Realfoodfans said:


> Himalayan Pink Salt


 I have it in a grinder and also a packet that is chilean spiced-delish! Used it on the shrimp and beans I made tonite (simple sauted shrimp with garlic and scallion,add white beans then simmered in butter, wine and lemon sauce)



Lynne G said:


> And a hehe for MonyK:


 I actually LOL'd! 



macraven said:


> Finally made it to Vicksburg Ms and thrilled to be out of the car


 Yay!! Enjoy the tour!!

Charade when I get up early enough to be ready and relax before work it seems to make me more tired for the day? I must just do better being stressed in am lol
Yay to Tink for July vacay!
Hi Patty! Just noticed the cruise trip report! 33 days to ours, but only 29 days to Universal!
And finally bought the plane tix for way down-Frontier has a BOGO for Discount den members-Thought it would be just one flight free but nope-since all booked under my discount number 2 were free! so now can go down on day we want, added 3 bags, and still 1/2 of what I'd budgeted for. Very pleased about that. Trying to save the miles for next year. Frontier for us, out of STL, has been fine-little over 2 1/2 hour flight time. Really would like to get our tix for September too on this sale but leary as don't know the kids school schedule for sure yet.  

and *yawn, likely early bed for me...


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Dh is inviting his students over for dinner tomorrow.



Nice for you to host the students! I'm sure they are very happy for the invitation!



Monykalyn said:


> So far! but in Dallas tonight



I'm watching and rooting for the Blues!!  We watched the Carolina Hurricanes beat the Islanders!!  The Hurricanes are our second favorite team after our home team!



Monykalyn said:


> 33 days to ours, but only 29 days to Universal!


 
Getting so close!!! 

Hope your allergies ease up!!

Time for some wine and bed soon!

Good night all!!


----------



## Sue M

Good Evening all from Universal. I’ve been trying to keep up with you all!  A busy lot to be sure. 

RFF I’m so sorry, it’s a tough time but glad Family is around. 

Mac safe travels. 

Schumi I can relate to window cleaning!  So frustrating when you think you’ve done a good job then come in and see streaks. 

Monykalyn I’ve been suffering from allergies too. Got Flonase spray, seems to help more than the pills I was taking. 

Lynne feel better


It’s our 3rd day here. Our arrival day we went to IOA..
yesterday headed to Volcano Bay and rented premium seating. We were at Volcano Bay till 4:30 so guess premium seating was nice to have, esp the lock box. Very handy not to have to run back and Forth to locker.  But no AP discount, apparently it ended a few weeks ago.  I don’t think I’ll bother with the Premium Seating again,  usually we are done at water park by 2:00 and don’t spend much time at our seats. Also I thought shade wasn’t adequate.  Had to put towel over legs.  Then headed to the Studios last night and got a few rides done. Rip Rocket (we didn’t remember it being so rough).  Mummy, Jimmy Fallon.

Today we headed back to The Studios. Lunch at Leaky Caldron where we had a short but fun meet up with Robo and grand daughter!  We headed back to RPH at 4:00 and I was ready for some pool time!  But rain came literally 5 min after we came back!  Stayed in and had dinner at Jakes. 

Tomorrow weather deteriorates starting at 11:00. Yuck. Hope it doesn’t last long.


----------



## Robo56

Howdy Sans family 



schumigirl said:


> Robo…..have a lovely trip,and enjoy your day tomorrow with family...…



Thanks Schumi had a nice meal with family. 
Enjoying vacation with granddaughter 




keishashadow said:


> Robbie enjoy the kiddos. Don’t run ‘them’ too hard lol



LOL......I wish, but it’s other way round. 

Hope you and your Mr are enjoying yourselves on vacation. 




houseofthrees said:


> Robo ~ have a great trip!



Thank you we are having a great time. 

Realfoodfans sending good thoughts and prayers your way 

Mac you and your Mr enjoy your vacation. 

Sue it was it was nice meeting you too. 

Granddaughter and I went into Universal Studios for a short time today then off to Outlet a Mall. 

Had a great dinner at Ocean Prime this evening. Thank you Schumi for the great idea. 

 

We enjoyed everything and the berries and bubbles drink was a hit. 


Night Sans family.


----------



## schumigirl

Patty.....love a cosy night in when it’s raining.......add a glass of wine and it’s almost perfect!!

MonyK.......your trip is so close too!!! It does come around doesn’t it..... Hope you slept well.......

Sue......glad to hear you’re having a good time......hope weather isn’t too bad next few days for you.......we had a lot of rain last May......didn’t get any night time pool time at all because of it......yes, inside window cleaning is my least favourite household task......well......one of them......lol......enjoy the rest of your time there......

Robo......so glad you enjoyed Ocean Prime!! It is an amazing restaurant.......and berries and bubbles.....well.....it’s quite the cocktail........enjoy the rest of your stay........



Hair appointment........yay!!! She always asks me not to wash it on the day I get it done.........it’s second nature to wash it every day......and as a result of it not being washed, I look a mess......hair up in a scrunchy!! Still I have a 9am appointment....don’t have to wait too long........then my husband is taking me to lunch.......so nice outfit on today.....usually go into salon in leggings and any old thing.......

Sun was out this morning early, but dulling down as I type.......rain forecast for later.....

Happy to see the Today Show Cafe opens May 16th.......and I believe they are filming the show there that day.....it’ll be quite busy I imagine........but I’m sure we’ll manage to try something there before we leave.......

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## macraven

_Early good morning homies 

After the long drive yesterday made a difficult sleep for me

Woke up at 3 and tossed and turned 

But once I hit the hotel breakfast bar at 5:30, it should get me moving with more Vip in me

Long car rides not my favorite yet 

But at least I did make it on the trip
I’m glad we have a luxury travel bus as seats are plush and so comfortable 

Still hoping I will get some zip in me for the long day

Went out to a gorgeous bbq place we first went to 40 years ago on our
Honeymoon after the first gathering in the hotel lounge 
We we’re so excited to go there last night 
Can’t beat the bbq in the South!

All sweet memories for our anniversary vacation 
_

_
Thinking of all the homies and all have a great day!

Hey to charade, Lynne, RFF, Robo, pattyw, Schumi, Monykalyn, Vicki,
Janet, sue m, pc, and the rest of the homies

Have a great day!_


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  Hello fog, is that a stranger thing character?  Sigh.  It's like the Fall.  Jacket on in the morning, 52 to be exact, then shooting to 85 by the late afternoon.  Jacket already in bag.  And all cross your fingers.  The zoo event we were going to go to was cancelled, because of rain.  It's rescheduled to be tonight, and there's a spotty showers and thunderstorms that will be starting around dinner time.  While it's now rain or shine, keep those fingers crossed the zoo is not where that spotty wet is.

And drink up, it's a Thursday.  Time for tea.  It may have ice in it soon, though the inside is almost feeling cool.

And thankfully, that sore throat lasted only one day.

With that, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Real, sending more positive thoughts your way.  Lots of hugs and prayers for the Real family.

Hope Patty did get to sleep, and team rooting for, won.  I haven't even bothered with watching much hockey, this year.

Hope Mac's early breakfast put some zip in her step.  Enjoy the events today.

MonyK, your weather sounded scary.  Glad you were all safe.  And ooh, cruise coming up next month.  Exciting.  And wahoo for the flights booked, and at a good price.

Sue, glad to hear you are having a good time.  Hope the weather holds out for you, to enjoy more of the parks.

Robo, glad to see you and your GD made it, and are enjoying good food and good times.  Hope it continues.

Schumi will get her hairdo back, hope you like your hair after the appointment.  And, I'd be curious what the new Today Cafe food tastes.  From the menus I have seen, I am not sure I'd buy anything there.  And yay, for your countdown.

Hello tea, and ooh, have to see what sweet I can get into.  The pieces of birthday cake left in the break room went fast, and the Easter basket was empty as of yesterday afternoon.  Hmmm.

Later.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning   Coffee in hand finally, my coffee maker seems to be on last legs, taking forever to brew, then stopping halfway. It’s a cuisenart so I thought it should last forever?  But I think I’ll be coffee maker shopping this weekend...

Yay for Sue and Robo enjoying days at Universal and a meetup! The Disboards Epic girls trip is going on now at Disney- I was hoping to go but with job change and then adding the cruise I just don’t have $ Or time off. Have met a couple of them and are so nice. 

More rain today- but garden is growing. Even see sprouts where the hens were getting seeds so thinking a few survived lol.  Babies are getting so big, and they are starting to invade the big girls spaces, uneasy peace so far.

Mac hope the breakfast gets ya going! And nice comfy tour bus seats...

Schumi every time I see you say something about hair appointment I remember that I forgot to call to get mine set before vacation .

Lynne I’ll be bumping into u in the kitchen. Can always come over to snag chocolate. But I steamed some eggs last night and peeled them so easy high pro breakfast on way out door.  Discovered the Chilean spicy Himalayan sea salt is very good on hard cooked eggs...

To rest of peeps I missed. Hope RFF mom and family are finding comfort and peace.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before work. Had to get up a little early to fix B’s hair. She has dance pictures this afternoon and not enough time between school and picture time to get it done. 

MonyK - The storms sounded very scary. I really hate storms. Hope you are able to go axe throwing another time. That sounds interesting, but I’m afraid I would be too clumsy to do it.

Sue and Robo - Cool that you got a chance to meet. Hope you both are having a great time. 

Schumi - You’ve reminded me that I probably should get a haircut before graduation.

Mac - Glad you are having a good time. Hope you are able to get more sleep.

Lynne - I hope you have no rain for your zoo event.


Today is the day that Disneyland starts offering Galaxy’s Edge reservations to the people not staying on Disney property. I’m going to try to get reservations for my family. They are going to post information at 11:00. Wish me luck.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!!

Dreary and cool here.  I'm with you- Lynne- feels like fall! Ick!! 

Busy day at work today!! Still trying to get caught up after vacation! At least busy days go by fast!! 

Coffee #2 brewing now!

Have a good one all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Charade.  Wishing you luck on the Disneyland reservations.  I am sure that new land will be bonkers regardless.  But oooh, so much fun.

MonyK, I'll be over for chocolate for breakfast.  Hey, you did sail with Carnival before, right?  Ever bought the Fast to Fun?  Thinking of it, mostly to be first on tenders, if we decide to do our own thing.

Patty, hope your second cup was a good as last.  Yeah, so far, it's been very cloudy, then bit of sun.  Up to 60 now.  So will mos likely take my lunch walk without my sweater.  Have a light one on now, as inside is getting cooler.  

Found some pretzels.  So, mid morning snack for me.  And tea.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Schumi enjoy getting pampered and having lunch with your honey.



schumigirl said:


> Happy to see the Today Show Cafe opens May 16th.......and I believe they are filming the show there that day.....it’ll be quite busy I imagine........but I’m sure we’ll manage to try something there before we leave.......



Today Show Cafe is already open. Soft opening I guess. We went in and had a look around. Desserts looked amazing. 

We are going to give it a try before we leave if it remains open. 



macraven said:


> Went out to a gorgeous bbq place we first went to 40 years ago on our
> Honeymoon after the first gathering in the hotel lounge
> We we’re so excited to go there la


 Have a great trip Mac. So nice to hear you and Mr Mac are enjoying a stroll down memory lane. 



macraven said:


> Can’t beat the bbq in the South!



Amen to that sister. 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, glad to see you and your GD made it, and are enjoying good food and good times. Hope it continues.



Thanks Lynne. Think we will do some pool  time to start the day. Supposed to rain this afternoon. 




Charade67 said:


> Hope you both are having a great time.



Thank you charade. Anytime I’am with grandchildren i have a fabulous time. Granddaughter is enjoying her vacation. 

Realfoodfans continued prayers coming your way 

Bobbie68 sending prayers your way for you and Liv 

Monyk hope the allergies ease up a bit. That is great you have a daughter who can look at weather for you. 

Hey! Tink 


Sue sun is shining this morning  rain predicted this afternoon. 


 Keisha, pattyw, ckmiles houseofthrees, 
and all our Sans family.


----------



## Robo56

Ok will have to restate that weather report here. The sun was shining. Clouds moved in and its raining now.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the rain is short lived, Robo.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning!  Hello fog, is that a stranger thing character?  Sigh.  It's like the Fall.  Jacket on in the morning, 52 to be exact, then shooting to 85 by the late afternoon.  Jacket already in bag.  And all cross your fingers.
> 
> And thankfully, that sore throat lasted only one day.
> 
> Schumi will get her hairdo back, hope you like your hair after the appointment.  And, I'd be curious what the new Today Cafe food tastes.  From the menus I have seen, I am not sure I'd buy anything there.  And yay, for your countdown.



We had some fog this morning too Lynne....soon cleared though. Very autumnal feeling......glad your sore throat didn't last!

Yes, hair all done.....I`m happy with it...….I like the look of a few things in the café.....there`s a roast beef sandwich with Tom`s name on.....and a dessert that looks amazing!!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Morning   Coffee in hand finally, my coffee maker seems to be on last legs, taking forever to brew, then stopping halfway. It’s a cuisenart so I thought it should last forever?  But I think I’ll be coffee maker shopping this weekend...
> 
> Yay for Sue and Robo enjoying days at Universal and a meetup! The Disboards Epic girls trip is going on now at Disney- I was hoping to go but with job change and then adding the cruise I just don’t have $ Or time off. Have met a couple of them and are so nice.
> 
> More rain today- but garden is growing. Even see sprouts where the hens were getting seeds so thinking a few survived lol.  Babies are getting so big, and they are starting to invade the big girls spaces, uneasy peace so far.
> 
> Mac hope the breakfast gets ya going! And nice comfy tour bus seats...
> 
> Schumi every time I see you say something about hair appointment I remember that I forgot to call to get mine set before vacation .
> 
> Lynne I’ll be bumping into u in the kitchen. Can always come over to snag chocolate. But I steamed some eggs last night and peeled them so easy high pro breakfast on way out door.  Discovered the Chilean spicy Himalayan sea salt is very good on hard cooked eggs...
> 
> To rest of peeps I missed. Hope RFF mom and family are finding comfort and peace.



Oh you need to sort your hair appointment out......priorities and all that...….and yes, got to love a Dis meet.....always enjoy them...….

Hope your day is a good one......



Charade67 said:


> Schumi - You’ve reminded me that I probably should get a haircut before graduation.



Yep, we all need haircuts…...



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Schumi enjoy getting pampered and having lunch with your honey.
> 
> Today Show Cafe is already open. Soft opening I guess. We went in and had a look around. Desserts looked amazing.
> 
> We are going to give it a try before we leave if it remains open.



Yes, I should have said the Official opening is May 16th. A few things have caught our eye to try in there.....

Glad you`re having a fabulous trip......enjoy the rest of your time there...….



Yep, nice new hairdo and a very lovely lunch was enjoyed today...…..

I`m so happy my old stylist is back.....couldn't believe she was gone three and a half years.....but, told her she can`t leave again.......I love the way she does my hair! 

Then, lunch was a seafood place we enjoy.....I was glad we booked as it was very busy, usually lunch it not as busy.....but it was delicious...…and it was the owners birthday so everyone got a complimentary glass of sparkly which was lovely.…...

Weather has been sunny, warm, rainy and cool.....all in the space of two hours. 

No cooking tonight...…. Maybe a snack later...….

Hope everyone on vacation is having a blast...….


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Found some pretzels. So, mid morning snack for me



 Enjoy your lunchtime walk!



Robo56 said:


> We are going to give it a try before we leave if it remains open.



Can't wait for a review! Enjoy the rest of your vacay!



schumigirl said:


> Weather has been sunny, warm, rainy and cool.....all in the space of two hours.



Wow! Changeable to say the least! Glad your salon pampering went well and lunch was delish!

My lunch is very boring! Honey mesquite chicken sandwich, an apple, and a banana! and a few pieces of Reese's miniatures for later on!


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> Wow! Changeable to say the least! Glad your salon pampering went well and lunch was delish!
> 
> My lunch is very boring! Honey mesquite chicken sandwich, an apple, and a banana! and a few pieces of Reese's miniatures for later on!



I think that sandwich sounds delicious! It’s something I’d order off a menu if I saw it .....the apple and banana.....yeah, not so much......lol.......

Rainy day here now......and getting cooler......




I never get my nails done.....ever.....just not something I do........and......several of my friends get their nails done every week.......so one has talked me into getting something done.......she was very frustrated when I said I wanted clear nail polish only........think she expected me to get something a little more flamboyant........

So I have clear nail polish on.......not a fan of nail polish.......on me I’ll hasten to add........she’s just left......she arrived armed with around 10 colours.......nope......clear or nothing. 

I won........


----------



## keishashadow

Aloha!  3 nights at Waikiki now at aulani   AAAAHHHH


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Aloha!  3 nights at Waikiki now at aulani   AAAAHHHH





A Keisha sighting..........

Hope your trip is fabulous!!! And you still have so much in front of you........


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Aloha!  3 nights at Waikiki now at aulani   AAAAHHHH



Nice!! Can't wait to hear all about it!! Send pics!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  An aloha from Keisha.  Lucky duck!  Yep, pictures, please.

Ohhh, no need for jacket.  Sun has come out, and walk was almost too hot.  Had to get some iced coffee.

Hope Mac is having fun with her group.

Hope Sue and Robo have seen the sun by now, and are enjoying the Dark Side.

Patty, better lunch than for me.  PJ crackers. 

Schumi, glad to hear you're happy with hairdo.  I'm with you.  I do not like nail polish, and when I did, it was clear.  I sometimes do use color on my toenails. 

Ha, on my walk, forgot my sunglasses.  Good thing little one left her sunglasses in the car.  Kinda big on me, but hey, I'm still rocking them. 






  and


----------



## Charade67

We’re in! I got SWGE reservations on June 9 from 8 pm to 12 am June 10.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi we just got back from lunch at Hot N Juicy!  Great place, we all enjoyed our meals. Thanks for the tip. We used Lyft to get there, went well.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo fun!


----------



## Monykalyn

Is it Friday yet?? Cool and mostly overcast today, although did see sun for a little bit this afternoon. Dinner was pork chops (seared and then baked in garlic/thyme butter), green beans and mac& cheese-made lots extra of the pasta-froze a couple containers and still have leftovers. No cooking tomorrow night. We are debating on going to lake for the weekend to see MiL. Not sure when else we will get up there before July. I think the boy has a soccer game Mothers day weekend.
 Charlie is the one sitting higher up and Tatiana is the one lower with the gold around neck. DD wanted a snuggle with them, but they are starting to get too big!  Hadn't had a baby update in a while. Charlie is looking directly at camera and you can kind of see her cheek fluff-this breed has large fluffy cheeks when full grown.



Lynne G said:


> MonyK, I'll be over for chocolate for breakfast. Hey, you did sail with Carnival before, right? Ever bought the Fast to Fun? Thinking of it, mostly to be first on tenders, if we decide to do our own thing.


 Always welcome to the chocolate!
We did get FTTF last fall even though we didn't have a tender stop-but getting onboard and to cabins right away was nice, as was the dedicated GS line when we needed it. I did buy it for upcoming cruise as we do have a tender port, and with the kids along I figured it was worth it, but with staggered check in times it isn't as valuable for embarkation anymore. The dedicated GS line if you should need it was worth the cost alone though! (had a "tip" from a bar drink be $20 not $2-to be fair DH's scrawl can be awful and I had told him the drink package already had gratuity in it but he doesn't always "hear" me )



schumigirl said:


> .there`s a roast beef sandwich with Tom`s name on.


 Is that the brisket sandwich? All the disney bloggers that have gone to a soft opening are raving about it. Ugh and I really need to get hair sorted-calling tomorrow now that I finally have finalized rest of work schedule for May.



Charade67 said:


> We’re in! I got SWGE reservations on June 9 from 8 pm to 12 am June 10.


 YES!!! Even if not a SW fan that is very exciting!

Aloha to Keishashadow!!
Robo sounds like you are having a great vacay with the grands!
Patty-so what is the next trip planned for? 
Hope Mac is enjoying the battlefields

Hello to rest of the peeps!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  An aloha from Keisha.  Lucky duck!  Yep, pictures, please.
> 
> Ohhh, no need for jacket.  Sun has come out, and walk was almost too hot.  Had to get some iced coffee.
> 
> Hope Mac is having fun with her group.
> 
> Hope Sue and Robo have seen the sun by now, and are enjoying the Dark Side.
> 
> Patty, better lunch than for me.  PJ crackers.
> 
> Schumi, glad to hear you're happy with hairdo.  I'm with you.  I do not like nail polish, and when I did, it was clear.  I sometimes do use color on my toenails.
> 
> Ha, on my walk, forgot my sunglasses.  Good thing little one left her sunglasses in the car.  Kinda big on me, but hey, I'm still rocking them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and




Glad you’re having nicer weather......sounds nice! We can walk for miles when we don’t have an icy blast billowing around us......can you send some heat over here please.......

Yes, clear polish is quite nice.....my nails aren’t always the nicest, but when they’re decent like now clear polish does look quite nice. 



Sue M said:


> Schumi we just got back from lunch at Hot N Juicy!  Great place, we all enjoyed our meals. Thanks for the tip. We used Lyft to get there, went well.



Glad to hear it Sue.......it really is a fabulous place if you like fresh seafood......I have another place in mind for this trip coming up......hopefully if it’s decent it’ll be another favourite. 



Monykalyn said:


> Is it Friday yet?? Cool and mostly overcast today, although did see sun for a little bit this afternoon. Dinner was pork chops (seared and then baked in garlic/thyme butter), green beans and mac& cheese-made lots extra of the pasta-froze a couple containers and still have leftovers. No cooking tomorrow night. We are debating on going to lake for the weekend to see MiL. Not sure when else we will get up there before July. I think the boy has a soccer game Mothers day weekend.
> View attachment 398629 Charlie is the one sitting higher up and Tatiana is the one lower with the gold around neck. DD wanted a snuggle with them, but they are starting to get too big!  Hadn't had a baby update in a while. Charlie is looking directly at camera and you can kind of see her cheek fluff-this breed has large fluffy cheeks when full grown.
> 
> Always welcome to the chocolate!
> We did get FTTF last fall even though we didn't have a tender stop-but getting onboard and to cabins right away was nice, as was the dedicated GS line when we needed it. I did buy it for upcoming cruise as we do have a tender port, and with the kids along I figured it was worth it, but with staggered check in times it isn't as valuable for embarkation anymore. The dedicated GS line if you should need it was worth the cost alone though! (had a "tip" from a bar drink be $20 not $2-to be fair DH's scrawl can be awful and I had told him the drink package already had gratuity in it but he doesn't always "hear" me )
> 
> Is that the brisket sandwich? All the disney bloggers that have gone to a soft opening are raving about it. Ugh and I really need to get hair sorted-calling tomorrow now that I finally have finalized rest of work schedule for May.
> 
> YES!!! Even if not a SW fan that is very exciting!
> 
> Aloha to Keishashadow!!
> Robo sounds like you are having a great vacay with the grands!
> Patty-so what is the next trip planned for?
> Hope Mac is enjoying the battlefields
> 
> Hello to rest of the peeps!!!



It’s hard to imagine chickens like this....it really is......the farmer next to us has loads, but they’re not like that......I guess farmers see them differently and they have so many, guess they couldn’t cuddle them all!! Yours are so cute though........

Now I feel like Mac n cheese tonight .......yes, the brisket sandwich seems to be one of their highlights.......one of my friends is there right now and I sent her a WhatsApp msg saying they have to try it and let me know what it’s like......



Tired this morning.......and it’s raining.......

Got early appointment for leg waxing this morning........never fun, but it’s a must do before a trip.....then going to stock up and make sure Kyle only needs to shop for fresh stuff while we’re away.....he always has a few friends that stay over while we’re away so I get loads, and loads of pizzas made up in store and stock one large shelf in the inside freezer up with them......they’re always used up when we get back! Thankfully all his friends are tidy and respectful of the house......

Think tonight’s dinner will be steak with mac n cheese as a side....thanks MonyK.........

And it’s Friday..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn said:


> Morning   Coffee in hand finally, my coffee maker seems to be on last legs, taking forever to brew, then stopping halfway. It’s a cuisenart so I thought it should last forever?  But I think I’ll be coffee maker shopping this weekend...
> 
> Discovered the Chilean spicy Himalayan sea salt is very good on hard cooked eggs...
> 
> To rest of peeps I missed. Hope RFF mom and family are finding comfort and peace.


I love the spicy sea salt too!  When you say steam the eggs is that different to us boiling them?

I am still sleeping at the Intensive Care with mum.  She must be a strong cookie because she’s still here with us.  Doctors amazed as Tuesday they said anybody who needed to come should come and they did but things have improved slightly and this morning they have stopped sedation at 4am and planning to take the breathing tube out about 10am so we will see what they feel then. 

If she can maintain breathing etc today I will go and sleep at home tonight.

Lovely to read everyone’s trip stories when I’m in the break room and again thank you for positive thoughts x


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you, Real for the update on mum.  Sending more positive thoughts, and prayers.  I hope you get some good sleep.

Schumi, nice you stock the freezer for Kyle.  Getting so close now.  And yeah, I was like it's so dark out this morning.  And ack, a light rain, to make the drive annoying.  Cool, too another 52 degree start.  

And we were so lucky.  A bit of sun, and hot, with no rain, at the zoo last night.  Little one had fun on their new climb and small zip line.  She liked it  a lot.  And it was so nice to walk around, in the evening, when many of the animals were out.  

MonyK, thanks for your thoughts on the FTF.  I guess I can relate it to having to get early bird on SW.  Yeah, no extra fees.  Sigh.  But, as anything, at times, I don't mind paying for location, and shorter lines.  What I was most concerned with, is getting on the first tenders.  If it's a 4 hour tour, and it starts at 9, getting back to take the tender back around 1 or so, gives us around 2 more hours to be back on the ship.  I like to be back on the ship in plenty of time.  Those younger chickens are getting big.  Cute picture.

With that, tea is needed.  

And, if you are keeping track of the day, It's a FRIDAY!  Yay!



  yep.  and to all the homies:


----------



## macraven

_A Mac quick post
Monyk 
The pictures are precious of your daughters as kitties
So sweet
You are lucky to be young and multi task a lot of different things quickly and get all organized and set up
My hat off to you for that talent and energy!

Schumi
I think a clear coat on nails is always a striking look
It looks naturally wth a perfect shine
Think you will like it 

Getting closer to your next fabulous vacation 
Wow!
I know uo is one of your homes 
and you are a important part to your friends you have made there

Waxing not my thing but may try it someday since you said it doesn’t hurt

Real,I’m praying for the best and a success for your Mum
You will be blessed for the loving care you are doing for Mum and your family
Proud to call you friend 

Lynne always enjoy your pics
Beautiful daughter as fun at the zoo
Lovely to read how close you and daughter are
You will always be there to guide her and to shop for 4-5-6 how many dresses she needs

You have patience!

Charade a big “ I am so happy” you scored on getting those SWGE tickets

This will make your day!

Keisha 
Enjoy everything in Hawaii on this vacation 
Sounds like it will be a trip you always will be close to your heart

I got up at 5:30 and not a natural earlier riser
But need to do so as we do hotel breakfast at 6 and load on the touring bus at 7

Back from tour about 7 tonight then banquets dinner at 8 to 10

Yes steak and seafood with booze to
tonight 

Not sure if I will check in much during the day as our lectures and walking tour are no where near any WiFi 

Sorry if I missed any homie shout outs

Using an iPhone is tedious for me trying to write more than basics

Have a fantastic Friday!

Your weekend starts at 5

Hugs to all
_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I have no idea what I am going to do today. I did all my house cleaning Wednesday and Thursday since we had students coming over last night. I need to do dome laundry. I went to the machine only to find it full of B's clothes. She put them in the machine, but never started it. Now I'm waiting for that load to be finished so I can start on mine. 

I woke up in the middle of the night, couldn't get back to sleep, so I decided to book an ADR for Disneyland. I miss having the multitude of restaurant choices that they have in Orlando. 



Lynne G said:


> Wishing you luck on the Disneyland reservations. I am sure that new land will be bonkers regardless. But oooh, so much fun.


 Thanks Lynne. I went back and for the on whether or not to get the reservations. We  were originally planning to ignore the Star Wars area and just focus on the rest of the park, but I finally decided that we should at least go in and take a look. 



pattyw said:


> My lunch is very boring! Honey mesquite chicken sandwich, an apple, and a banana! and a few pieces of Reese's miniatures for later on!


 Actually that sounds very good. I would skip the banana though - not a fan.



keishashadow said:


> Aloha! 3 nights at Waikiki now at aulani AAAAHHHH


 Sounds awesome.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 398610
> 
> Zoo fun!


 Just looking at that makes me shudder. B would be up for it though.



Monykalyn said:


> Charlie is the one sitting higher up and Tatiana is the one lower with the gold around neck. DD wanted a snuggle with them, but they are starting to get too big! Hadn't had a baby update in a while. Charlie is looking directly at camera and you can kind of see her cheek fluff-this breed has large fluffy cheeks when full grown.


 I'm still amazed at this even though I have seen pictures. I just never thought of chickens as cuddly animals before. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I am still sleeping at the Intensive Care with mum. She must be a strong cookie because she’s still here with us. Doctors amazed as Tuesday they said anybody who needed to come should come and they did but things have improved slightly and this morning they have stopped sedation at 4am and planning to take the breathing tube out about 10am so we will see what they feel then.
> 
> If she can maintain breathing etc today I will go and sleep at home tonight.


 Still praying for you and your mom. Hope you are able to get some sleep. 



macraven said:


> Charade a big “ I am so happy” you scored on getting those SWGE tickets


 Thanks Mac. I kind of feel like we won the lottery. All the reservations were gone in less than 2 hours. 

I just thought of something I can do today - start addressing graduation announcements. Just 3 weeks away.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning everyone...I kicked myself in the butt today to come back to life. I know when I last left there were a lot of vacations coming up. I am going to try and go back and see who is where.

I hope everyone is doing well and life is being good.  I have good days and not so good days but I keep trying to go go go!!!

Liv has been sick still and with the end of the year coming up needs a lot more of my time and help. She did get her dress tailored and is very happy with it. It looks great and the best part is she loves her dress. Charlie's tux is going to match very nicely. We are just hoping for nice weather to take pics at our local park. It is really pretty and is a nice back drop. Her prom is May 18th in the evening. All her appointments are set for the day. The pic is a little blurry, I was not there to take one. I will have better pics the day of the prom.
 

Liv ranked 5th in her class , so we get to go to a banquet the end of May to honor the top 10 in the school. They do also give them a little scholarship which is nice. It was a hard decision for us to pull back on the amount of college classes she took. We thought with her health it would be best. She really wanted to and had a good chance to be Valedictorian but the other 4 had more college classes and they actually bring your GPA much higher. I told her we couldn't be happier and to be proud of herself. 

The weather has been up and down here. We have some nice warm days, then some cold rainy days. I just can't wait for a nice warm even temp. I did change over my seasonal clothes. I purged a lot this year which felt good. I still need to do more. We also started cleaning out closets and the basement. We are going to try and have a tag sale with larger items next weekend. I figure whatever I can get is a plus.

I look forward to hearing about everyone, especially vacations. 

I am going to try and converse more as I do miss talking with everyone all the time. It's funny I refer to advice and situations from everyone here quite often. I stepped back a minute after that and realized I was very lucky to find this group. 

Have a great day

I hope


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Good morning everyone...I kicked myself in the butt today to come back to life. I know when I last left there were a lot of vacations coming up. I am going to try and go back and see who is where.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and life is being good.  I have good days and not so good days but I keep trying to go go go!!!
> 
> Liv has been sick still and with the end of the year coming up needs a lot more of my time and help. She did get her dress tailored and is very happy with it. It looks great and the best part is she loves her dress. Charlie's tux is going to match very nicely. We are just hoping for nice weather to take pics at our local park. It is really pretty and is a nice back drop. Her prom is May 18th in the evening. All her appointments are set for the day. The pic is a little blurry, I was not there to take one. I will have better pics the day of the prom.
> View attachment 398683
> 
> Liv ranked 5th in her class , so we get to go to a banquet the end of May to honor the top 10 in the school. They do also give them a little scholarship which is nice. It was a hard decision for us to pull back on the amount of college classes she took. We thought with her health it would be best. She really wanted to and had a good chance to be Valedictorian but the other 4 had more college classes and they actually bring your GPA much higher. I told her we couldn't be happier and to be proud of herself.
> 
> The weather has been up and down here. We have some nice warm days, then some cold rainy days. I just can't wait for a nice warm even temp. I did change over my seasonal clothes. I purged a lot this year which felt good. I still need to do more. We also started cleaning out closets and the basement. We are going to try and have a tag sale with larger items next weekend. I figure whatever I can get is a plus.
> 
> I look forward to hearing about everyone, especially vacations.
> 
> I am going to try and converse more as I do miss talking with everyone all the time. It's funny I refer to advice and situations from everyone here quite often. I stepped back a minute after that and realized I was very lucky to find this group.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> I hope



She looks beautiful bobbie.......that colour is stunning....she looks a little like Ariel Winter in that picture....and congrats to her.....she did so well!! Look forward to seeing her prom pictures.......




We may get snow this weekend!!

My mum has snowy weather up in Scotland right now......hope it doesn’t head down South....

Made mac n cheese earlier......just need to bake it to finish it off later when I’m searing the steaks.....well, Tom will do the steaks.......won’t be outside as it’s freezing out there......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _A Mac quick post
> Monyk
> The pictures are precious of your daughters as kitties
> So sweet
> You are lucky to be young and multi task a lot of different things quickly and get all organized and set up
> My hat off to you for that talent and energy!
> 
> Schumi
> I think a clear coat on nails is always a striking look
> It looks naturally wth a perfect shine
> Think you will like it
> 
> Getting closer to your next fabulous vacation
> Wow!
> I know uo is one of your homes
> and you are a important part to your friends you have made there
> 
> Waxing not my thing but may try it someday since you said it doesn’t hurt
> 
> Real,I’m praying for the best and a success for your Mum
> You will be blessed for the loving care you are doing for Mum and your family
> Proud to call you friend
> 
> Lynne always enjoy your pics
> Beautiful daughter as fun at the zoo
> Lovely to read how close you and daughter are
> You will always be there to guide her and to shop for 4-5-6 how many dresses she needs
> 
> You have patience!
> 
> Charade a big “ I am so happy” you scored on getting those SWGE tickets
> 
> This will make your day!
> 
> Keisha
> Enjoy everything in Hawaii on this vacation
> Sounds like it will be a trip you always will be close to your heart
> 
> I got up at 5:30 and not a natural earlier riser
> But need to do so as we do hotel breakfast at 6 and load on the touring bus at 7
> 
> Back from tour about 7 tonight then banquets dinner at 8 to 10
> 
> Yes steak and seafood with booze to
> tonight
> 
> Not sure if I will check in much during the day as our lectures and walking tour are no where near any WiFi
> 
> Sorry if I missed any homie shout outs
> 
> Using an iPhone is tedious for me trying to write more than basics
> 
> Have a fantastic Friday!
> 
> Your weekend starts at 5
> 
> Hugs to all_



Waxing isn’t painful at all mac.......well, it might be if you haven’t done it before.....all my friends get it done and have done for years.......

Yes, so looking forward to getting back to Orlando next week......certainly be warmer than here! And yes, I do quite like my nails.......

Hope you’re having a lovely time and steak and seafood sounds fabulous tonight.....enjoy the rest of your trip.....



RFF.......missed your post.......continued good wishes and hope your mum continues to improve daily.........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> We’re in! I got SWGE reservations on June 9 from 8 pm to 12 am June 10.



Great news!!



Sue M said:


> lunch at Hot N Juicy



Glad you had a nice lunch- enjoy the rest of your vacay!



Lynne G said:


> Zoo fun!



Nice pic!



Monykalyn said:


> Charlie is the one sitting higher up and Tatiana is the one lower with the gold around neck. DD wanted a snuggle with them, but they are starting to get too big! Hadn't had a baby update in a while. Charlie is looking directly at camera and you can kind of see her cheek fluff-this breed has large fluffy cheeks when full grown.




Aww!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Think tonight’s dinner will be steak with mac n cheese as a side



Love mac & cheese!!



Realfoodfans said:


> I am still sleeping at the Intensive Care with mum.



 Sending more hugs and prayers!



macraven said:


> Yes steak and seafood with booze to
> tonight



 Live it up!!



bobbie68 said:


> She did get her dress tailored and is very happy with it. It looks great and the best part is she loves her dress.



Beautiful-Liv and her dress!



bobbie68 said:


> Liv ranked 5th in her class



 Good job Liv!!

Rainy and cool today but TGIF!!! Working a half day today and then just relaxing!!! Busy weekend of chores!

And we have Troy's senior thesis exhibition tomorrow. His thesis is an Orlando travel magazine!!! It is wonderful!!  and appropriate!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Very pretty dress on Liv, and congratulations for her top placing in school.  I hope she is feeling better soon.

Gray day here, and almost cool.  Long sleeve blouse today.  

Yum, mac and cheese.  And with steaks.  Yes, please.  Schumi always has lush meals. 

Up so early, thinking lunch already.  Snacking on pretzel bits, figure finish off the bag.

Tea for me.  Later homies.  Have fun!


----------



## Charade67

Bobbie - I like the dress even more now that I see it on Liv. I love the color. My bridesmaids wore a similar color. Congrats to Liv on her academic placement. I think you are wise in cutting back the classes. I work in a counseling office and have seen far too many teens stressed out over school. 

Patty - Good luck to Troy. 

Waiting for dh to get home then we are going to get lunch somewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

View from balcony Waikiki

Having issues posting most pics will do a pictorial TR when I get back. 

Character buffet Dinner here last night best so far


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- hope you had a nice lunch & walk!

Charade- enjoy lunch with DH!

Keisha-Beautiful pics!!  I like your outfits!! 

Lunch was leftover pasta! Dinner later will be baked chicken and roasted broccoli and brussel sprouts. 

Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Now here's Patty, with lush meals too!  Good luck to Troy with his thesis.  

Walk was nice, not too hot or cold, but gray, and you can tell, rain is coming.  

Wonderful pictures, Keisha.  Weather looks awesome, and yay!  a duck meet and greet.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 398749 View from balcony Waikiki
> 
> Having issues posting most pics will do a pictorial TR when I get back.
> 
> Character buffet Dinner here last night best so far
> 
> View attachment 398751



Love the pictures!!!! You both look so happy and relaxed and I love both your outfits.......love the dress!!

The view is beautiful........I think I need to think about Hawaii........although we’d need to take Kyle for all those observatories......lol......no romantic trip for two for us then! 

Look forward to more pictures........


----------



## bobbie68

Hi thanks Schumi,Lynne, Charade and Patty for the compliments and the congrats for Liv.

Keishashadow love the pics. It looks so pretty. Hawaii is on my bucket list.


Started raining here and cool. At least it could be warm if it was going to rain. 

Looking at places to visit for living when we are on vacation next month. I put some places down and then going back looking at them changed my mind. I have been adding and subtracting.

Patty Good luck with Troy's thesis this weekend. Always nice to have some relax time I love brussel sprouts sauteed with a little oil, garlic and spices.

Schumigirl I hope the snow stays away for you...I have been waxing on and off for years, but I recently went to a hair removal system at home and it worked good. I still do my lip  and brows. Yay it's almost that time again

Lynne Glad you enjoyed your walk. I can't wait to start doing more of it. I am hoping it will motivate me  to shed some pounds too

Charade that's funny you mentioned the brides maid color. Mine many years ago was almost that color. It was just a little more green. It works for her. I agree about the classes and thank you

I am off to go get dinner, what I don't know.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Quick drive by. Rain has held off so far today. Enjoyed some time by the pool. 

Schumi you will be back in the Florida before you know it.

Wow...Lynne your daughter is brave to zip line.

Realfoodfans sending good thoughts and prayers your way 

Bobbie68..congratulations to Liv on her academic achievement. She looks fantastic in her dress.

Pattyw good luck to Troy on his thesis. He can’t go wrong with Florida as the topic.

Keisha great view from your hotel in Waikiki
Great pic of you and your mister.



Hang loose and enjoy your trip to the aloha
State



Charade great news you snagged a ressie for Galaxies Edge

Monykalyn love the cuddle chicken pictures.


----------



## Squirlz

We are down in our cabin in the Smokies again.  Enjoying a few moments while I actually have internet.  The annual Brew Swap starts in an hour.  Molly won a child's go kart at Bingo last night and has been coasting down the hills.  Gets up to about 30 mph.  Fairly terrifying.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie.......never tried waxing the face........it sounds agonising!!! But many do and survive I guess......eyebrows I either pluck or get threading done if if I feel like it..........

Robo......yep, trip is just round the corner.........glad the rain stayed off for you........enjoy rest of your time there....

Squirlz........nice prize!!! Looks like a lot of fun..........enjoy your time there......



Almost bed time here.......enjoyed a “dark and stormy” earlier........just the one........

Bacon for breakfast tomorrow.........


----------



## ckmiles

Good Evening Everyone!

I have been battling sinus headaches all week-  finally feeling close to normal again.  I have a love/hate relationship with spring-

I used to wax, then a couple of years ago I did laser hair removal- now no more waxing appointments and no more hair!

Mac-  Hope you are enjoying your trip!

Bobbie-  Liv is gorgeous!  Love the dress

Waving hi to Robo!

Keisha-  that is a spectacular view!

Patty-  that was a very healthy dinner (except of the brussel sprouts, yuk)

Rff- sending healing thoughts for your Mom

Schumi - single digits until departure day!


Waving hi to Monk, Charade, Tink, and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Monykalyn

No only TGIF but thank heavens TGIF night!! Ugh longest week ever. Ended up rainy day, had to take different way home due to accident on highway. Thankfully roads elevated enough on back way that they weren't flooded. Ground dangerously saturated. Leftovers and wine for dinner.  
Oldest called this am-apparently she went to her department banquet last night (friend got scholarship, she got recognized with her competition team) and free drinks, then they went out. Massive hangover this morning. Tried not to laugh (um may have been there a few times in my 20's). Middle out with friends-didn't tell me until just before pick up that the "friend" picking her up was male. OMG she is responsible for 55% of grey (oldest now down to 5% and boy 45%).


schumigirl said:


> It’s hard to imagine chickens like this....it really is......the farmer next to us has loads, but they’re not like that......I guess farmers see them differently and they have so many, guess they couldn’t cuddle them all!! Yours are so cute though........


We specifically raise and handle them to be friendly, and choose breeds that are friendly. Our yellow one is a breed known for loving humans.



schumigirl said:


> thanks MonyK.........


 Anytime! a good Mac n cheese is always an option.



Realfoodfans said:


> When you say steam the eggs is that different to us boiling them?


Glad your mum is doing better!! All the pixie dust, mummy dust, positive thoughts and prayers to you and family!
Yeah-cuz they eggs are so fresh steaming them to hard cooked stage makes them easier to peel. Boiling fresh eggs doesn't allow for easy peeling. 12 minutes steam is a perfect hard cooked egg-middle is solid but not hard.  And the spiced salt OMG.



Realfoodfans said:


> If she can maintain breathing etc today I will go and sleep at home tonight.


 Hope that sleep is a good one for you and allows restful recuperation for you.



Lynne G said:


> What I was most concerned with, is getting on the first tenders


One of the reasons I got it for June-we have private early tour in Grand Cayman-allows the "skip the line" stuff. I know my family and they are very very spoiled by my planning (Disney and EP at Universal).  Can also show up when boarding begins regardless of check in time and get boarded-and go straight to cabin. Beat the crowd at Guys Burgers for lunch and at Blue Iguana Tequila bar for cocktails 



macraven said:


> Yes steak and seafood with booze to
> tonight


Enjoy!!!


Charade67 said:


> start addressing graduation announcements. Just 3 weeks away


 Wow!! I know how fast senior year flies by!! Congrats to B!!



bobbie68 said:


> Her prom is May 18th in the evening


 LOVE that dress and color is Gorgeous on her!!!!



bobbie68 said:


> Liv ranked 5th in her class ,


  Amazing!! That is really incredible and good for her!! And to incredible parents supporting her!



pattyw said:


> His thesis is an Orlando travel magazine!!!


 How perfect is that?? What a great kid, and still grateful for his generous ride "home" to Pop after our evening at Strongwater with you guys!!



Charade67 said:


> I work in a counseling office and have seen far too many teens stressed out over school.


 and over-achieving, middle child, self imposed stressed out kids? I swear I am the only parent who is urging my kid to cut back and slow down.  But-as Chief mentor she got to go first to schedule for senior year as her teacher who monitors the Chief mentors liked this group and how hard they worked. Usually it is by attendance (she was at 95% attendance as we may have taken off for HHn and would have been in 2nd group). Chief mentors this year got to go first-before the first group even. And she will have her pick of parking spots at school lot next year-highly highly coveted perk. Think she was more giddy over that than anything lol



keishashadow said:


> from balcony Waikiki


 Gorgeous picture-post card perfect. Also love the character photo!!



Squirlz said:


> The annual Brew Swap starts in an hour. Molly won a child's go kart at Bingo last night and has been coasting down the hills. Gets up to about 30 mph. Fairly terrifying.


 Can I vacation with you?? How fun!!

Robo glad you got some pool time in!!


----------



## pattyw

Squirlz said:


> Molly won a child's go kart at Bingo last night and has been coasting down the hills. Gets up to about 30 mph. Fairly terrifying.



Sounds fun!!! -and yep- terrifying!



ckmiles said:


> I have been battling sinus headaches all week- finally feeling close to normal again. I have a love/hate relationship with spring-



Hope your allergies clear up soon!! I've been taking an allergy pill daily for a couple of months!



Monykalyn said:


> Middle out with friends-didn't tell me until just before pick up that the "friend" picking her up was male. OMG she is responsible for 55% of grey (oldest now down to 5% and boy 45%).



 I hear you!! That's why we have to spend $$ on hair color and booze!!



Monykalyn said:


> How perfect is that?? What a great kid, and still grateful for his generous ride "home" to Pop after our evening at Strongwater with you guys!!



Thanks! He is a good kid- and a great designated driver!



Monykalyn said:


> But-as Chief mentor she got to go first to schedule for senior year as her teacher who monitors the Chief mentors liked this group and how hard they worked.



Congratulations to DD!!     With that kind of work ethic she is sure to succeed in any endeavor!!

Watched hockey- Carolina Hurricanes won!!  Now watching Dallas/STL- pulling for the Blues Monyk!!

Have a great evening all!!


----------



## schumigirl

ck.......sinus troubles aren’t fun!! Hope it gets better soon........is it certain types of pollen affect you? I never used to be bothered but every year now tree pollen when it’s at its peak bothers me and we have a thing in fields around us called rapeseed that is bad!! Beautiful to look at but oh my.......evening time......itchy eyes and feels like you have a bunged up nose........wish you could get your legs zapped!!! Well, I think you can, but imagine how long that would take........lol......

MonyK........yes, I think we’ve all been there in our twenties....... hope she’s better now.......it’s an awful feeling and one I never want to feel again!! 

Yes, we were the parents telling Kyle to not put so much effort in and chill a little......but that way suited him......all or nothing.......and it paid off......he got an excellent top class Masters degree and the world was his oyster.......it is a fine line though.......he knew we weren’t the type of parents to push....long as he was happy we were happy.....

Patty.....glad you enjoyed your evening..........




I’ve been awake since around 4am.........the weather is dreadful.......high winds and hailstones battering against the window.......it’s like mid winter again......so thought I’d come down, sit in the kitchen....the Aga keeps the whole place so cosy during the night......and make a cup of tea. 

Although I didn’t put the big light on and as I sat down one of the security lights outside came on.......looked out and there was a fox wandering around.......we get a lot of them around here......it moved as soon as it saw movement from the windows.......

Hope to get back to sleep or I’ll be shattered all day......


----------



## Charade67

Well, I just lost my mother of the year award. Tonight B ushered at the school musical. She texted me when it was over, but I never heard the text or saw the notification (and I was on my iPad almost the whole time). I finally went to text her to see what was taking so long, and that is when I saw her text and rushed back to the school. Poor kid had been waiting for over 30 minutes and was very upset. Thankfully one of the school staff members stayed with her until I arrived. I feel like the worst parent ever. 

She got her NHS stole today, so tomorrow we are going to do cap and gown pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

Never did get back to sleep...…still blowing a hoolie outside...…..

I may need a snooze later today......although looking at the weather I`m glad to be not going anywhere....and decided we all want Chinese or Indian takeout tonight...….

Hope everyone still on vacation is having a blast...….Keisha mac and Sue ......don't think anyone else is away right now...….

Did just watch the Falcon 9 rocket take off from Florida with supplies for the ISS......and thankfully land safely on the drone ship too...….always a pleasure to watch these rockets...

Almost time for breakfast…….bacon...….mmmmmmmm


----------



## macraven

_I’m sorry but will be a no show for the bacon breakfast this morning 

Can I take a rain check after you and Tom are back from your upcoming vacation......

Hope all the homies have a great day!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’m sorry but will be a no show for the bacon breakfast this morning
> 
> Can I take a rain check after you and Tom are back from your upcoming vacation......
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day!_



Course you can...….

Hope the foot is doing ok on your trip and not giving you any bother...….


----------



## Lynne G

That ride is awesome Squirlz.  I could see my little one on it.  She has been a speedy go cart driver since she was a tot.  

Real, sending positive thoughts today, and hope mum is doing better, and you had a good night sleep.

I am here for bacon.  None in our house, but I will be making some eggs.  Quiet for me.  DH out the door, and kids are sound asleep.

Thankfully, the rain will hold off until tomorrow, by lunchtime, wet, wet, wet.

Charade, I did that once.  Mad kid, too.

Yeah, MonyK, I have gray hair too, think 65 for little one, 35 for older one, now.  Older one is either the designated driver, or all the kids sleep over.  Little one uses my car, and goes out with her friends.  Most of the time, I know where. 

Older one is allergic to pollen, so Spring is not his favorite time either, CK.  Hope you are feeling better.  

Mac, hope your trip has been enjoyable and your foot is fine with the walking you have been doing.

Sue, Robo, and Keisha, have fun today!  

Off to see what is on TV today.  Have a super Saturday!


----------



## macraven

_Thanks
On tour bus spotty WiFi in rural area now_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

May the 4th be with you!

Today is laundry day-  Im trying to get excited about it-  

Schumi- I have always had bad year round allergies-  I got the shots as a kid.  Hopefully these will pass soon!

MAC-  Enjoy your bus ride (so fancy with Wifi!)

Lynne-  Enjoy your Saturday!

Wishing everyone a great day !  Tink, Keisha, Patty, Sue, Robo, Monk, Real, Charade


----------



## Lynne G

Out and about.  Yay!

Did make eggs and pancakes.  Yum.


----------



## schumigirl

Weather has sucked here all day....... freezing cold, hailstones, blowing a gale and finally at 7.45pm.....the sun has appeared........just in time to set......

It’s been nice staying in today........did get some jobs done and out of the way...

Chinese Takeout was lovely......spicy and sweet....tonight we’re planning to watch the Zac Efron thing where he portrays Ted Bundy...supposed to be very good. 

May have another day in tomorrow.....not to get any warmer........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn said:


> Glad your mum is doing better!! All the pixie dust, mummy dust, positive thoughts and prayers to you and family!
> Yeah-cuz they eggs are so fresh steaming them to hard cooked stage makes them easier to peel. Boiling fresh eggs doesn't allow for easy peeling. 12 minutes steam is a perfect hard cooked egg-middle is solid but not hard.  And the spiced salt OMG.
> 
> Hope that sleep is a good one for you and allows restful recuperation for you.


Will definitely try steamed eggs! 

Had a sleep at home and back to hospital felt so much better.  Mum is still battling on so trying to be with her as much as possible.

Enjoying all the anticipation of graduation and hopefully we will see some pictures!

How about vacation ones too so I continue to imagine I’m along there with you!

Thank you again for messages of support I’ll pop back again as soon as I can.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Will definitely try steamed eggs!
> 
> Had a sleep at home and back to hospital felt so much better.  Mum is still battling on so trying to be with her as much as possible.
> 
> Enjoying all the anticipation of graduation and hopefully we will see some pictures!
> 
> How about vacation ones too so I continue to imagine I’m along there with you!
> 
> Thank you again for messages of support I’ll pop back again as soon as I can.



Good to hear your mum is “battling” hopefully she’ll improve soon and you can get her home.......continued good wishes for all of you.....



Watched the Ted Bundy film......it was very interesting......Zak Efron was surprisingly good in it and an excellent cast too. 

Wind is still blowing but not as bad.......hopefully sleep better tonight.....


----------



## Lynne G

Chowing down.

Feels like rain is coming, but muggy out right now.

Real, thank you for the update on mum.  Sending more positive thoughts and prayers she continues to fight to get better.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Evening!

Hope everyone had a good Saturday 


schumigirl said:


> Good to hear your mum is “battling” hopefully she’ll improve soon and you can get her home.......continued good wishes for all of you.....
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the Ted Bundy film......it was very interesting......Zak Efron was surprisingly good in it and an excellent cast too.
> 
> Wind is still blowing but not as bad.......hopefully sleep better tonight.....



We watched the Ted Bundy movie as well.  I was really impressed with Zac Efron as well.  The kid from The Sixth Sense (I see dead people) did not age well.  I barely recognized him!

Real-  sending lots of positive thoughts to you and your Mom.


----------



## Charade67

It’s late, but I took a nap today, so I will be up for a while.
Today B and I took a trip to Roanoke to have some graduation pictures done. The we made the mistake of going to Smokey Bones BBQ for lunch. The mistake was that they are now selling milkshakes that are similar to the ones at Toothsome, just not as large. I really shouldn’t have gotten one.
We came home to find this:




Unfortunately, it started raining, so we couldn’t try out the new grill tonight.

I got about half of the graduation announcements addressed tonight. DH still needs to give me the addresses of his family members.

Real - Good to hear that you were able to go home and get some sleep.

Hope everyone else had a good Saturday.


----------



## Squirlz

Fire pit activities are rained out tonight so we said farewell to all our friends and we'll head for home tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....that is a very pink place!!!! Hope it was good...….

ck.....he was amazing wasn't he!!! I didn't know what I was going to think about it, but it had me hooked. I haven't seen the Bundy Tapes yet, had no idea his swaggering in front of the cameras was something he actually did with the prosecutor.....unreal!!! Now I need to watch the real tapes when we get back...…

charade....nice barbecue.…..

squirlz...… sorry you got rained off.....safe journey home today...….



And it`s Sunday again....….

Cool, miserable and grey again......although little bit of sunshine is peeping through......tomorrow has to be really cold.....and I do have to go out then for last minute bits and bobs...…

I have put a pair of shoes in my suitcase.....does that mean I`ve started packing??? Think it does.....

Making a rib roast for dinner today, smaller one though so no leftovers, Kyle cooks fine for himself and his friends that stay while we`re gone, but he doesn't do full roast dinners.....so he`ll enjoy this today.....tomorrow night is takeout pizza night...…

Have a great Sunday...….….


----------



## Lynne G

Soaking Sunday here.  2 inches of rain to fall before the day is done, and it already sounds wet and loud raining now.  Cool too, 50.  

Schumu, PINK is a famous hot dog place that is only in Hollywood and near where I live.  It was good, though little one declared next time, onion rings and maybe one of their new milkshakes.  

With that, breakfast with Snoopy is up.    
And maybe a visit with my Dsis.  

Nice grill on the new deck, Charade.  Funny, half of the gang going to prom wants to pay for pictures, other half does not.  We have many free places to take pictures, so I am glad little one is in the I am not paying group.  At least they have the limousines booked and paid for.  And with no after prom plans, I hope she just comes home.  They may just go to  one of the kids’ houses.  And that would be okay with me too.

NYC booked for end of first week in June, and train reserved seats bought.  Fun couple of days to shop and see the sights.  I hope we have nice weather.

With that, another quiet house, well at least inside.  Rain is noisy.  Tea before I wake little one to come with me for the Snoopy breakfast.  Hoping the rain holds off while we are in the amusement park where the breakfast is. 

Later homies.

Lush dinner for Schumi.

Real, hope another night of good sleep and positive thoughts that mum continues to fight.  

Charade, hope you got to sleep quick last night, and are enjoying a restful sleep now.


----------



## Charade67

Slept okay but woke up earlier than I wanted to. Had a weird dream that I was driving to Atlanta.  I was really sleepy and kept thinking I needed to pull off the road, but I was almost at my destination. 



schumigirl said:


> I have put a pair of shoes in my suitcase.....does that mean I`ve started packing??? Think it does.....


Sure, that counts. 



Lynne G said:


> Nice grill on the new deck, Charade. Funny, half of the gang going to prom wants to pay for pictures, other half does not. We have many free places to take pictures, so I am glad little one is in the I am not paying group. At least they have the limousines booked and paid for. And with no after prom plans, I hope she just comes home. They may just go to one of the kids’ houses. And that would be okay with me too.


We didn’t pay for any prom photos. Most of the pictures were taken with my phone. B’s friend Sarah’s father took most of the pictures and got some really good ones. No limo for us. B and her friends went in her date’s old Toyota.



Squirlz said:


> Fire pit activities are rained out tonight so we said farewell to all our friends and we'll head for home tomorrow.


Sorry you got rained out too. Dh wants to get a fire pit. 


Trying to decide if I want to try to go back to sleep or just get up and start the day.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> On tour bus



Enjoy!!



ckmiles said:


> May the 4th be with you!



We watched the Star Wars May the 4th be with you movie marathon yesterday!




Realfoodfans said:


> Had a sleep at home and back to hospital felt so much better.



 Glad you got some rest! 



Lynne G said:


> Chowing down.



Yum!!



Charade67 said:


> Today B and I took a trip to Roanoke to have some graduation pictures done.



Sounds nice- the pictures will be a great memento of her senior year!



Squirlz said:


> we'll head for home tomorrow.



Safe travels, Squirlz!!



schumigirl said:


> Cool, miserable and grey again......although little bit of sunshine is peeping through......tomorrow has to be really cold.....and I do have to go out then for last minute bits and bobs...…



You will be in Orlando soon!! Warmth and sun abound!



Lynne G said:


> NYC booked for end of first week in June, and train reserved seats bought. Fun couple of days to shop and see the sights. I hope we have nice weather.



That sounds like a fun trip! My niece lives in NYC- we'd love to visit sometime- although we're not big city people!



Charade67 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to try to go back to sleep or just get up and start the day.



Go for the nap!!

Going to be a sunny, mild day- 60s!  We're doing a little lawn cleanup and then heading off to Six Flags Darien Lake today! It's opening weekend!! We have season passes and a dining package so may as well use them and enjoy the nice day!!

Have a great Sunday all!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you for all your continued messages.  Sat looking out at a beautiful sun going down - the rays down through the clouds are perfect.  Mum has been asleep most of the day and not talking so sadly no improvement so I may stay overnight again - see what the next review brings.

Getting lovely photos from my son and DIL in Dubai I’m so glad they didn’t cancel - as I say to you guys I’m enjoying seeing your trips and life carrying on out of this “bubble” we are in.

Holiday in UK tomorrow so no school and the grandchildren are celebrating!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you’re having a lovely time at the park Patty........

Lynne.....nice you have your trip to NYC sorted.......I’ll be in New York the second week of June......looking forward to that trip too......


RFF.......I’m sorry there’s been no improvement with your mum........fingers crossed she improves soon.......



Yep, Bank Holiday in the UK tomorrow......just need to pick up a few things for our trip and some things for Kyle.....not much.....then hope we can sleep tomorrow night......

Didn’t get any further with any packing today........one pair of shoes look a little lost in a large case.......will do it tomorrow afternoon........

As Kyle is off tomorrow he’s staying up to watch GoT.....it’s on at 2am here...... we’ll wait and watch it tomorrow....

Almost bedtime here for me.......Tom is through in the family room watching some sci fi movie on the big screen.....not for me.....I’m sitting in the peace and quiet in another room.......but, yawning my head off!!!

Hope your Sunday has been a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

And it is still raining.  Sigh.  And cool feeling.

Chicken and my own made Mexican rice.  Full.  So what did we do? Went out for ice cream.  And tasty it was.  Now really full.

Yep, just a quick visit to NYC, and looking forward to it.  Have not been there for years.  Took little one when she was young.  

Glad you are getting ready now Schumi.  My Dsis is also traveling on Tuesday, so I guess a good day to travel.

Park was wet.  Little one came off the first coaster and asked if she looked wet.  Um, yep your tush is.  After that, she did not care, rode three more and the huge log flume, and a spinning thing, that I thought was okay, until it went horizontal up in the air.  Then we decided to get a very forgetful lunch, ick, but by the time we finished eating, the park had shut down for weather.  Good thing we are season pass holders.  I will say, the breakfast was good. So there’s that.  And we did stop at my Dsis’s place to shower and put our wet clothes and shoes in the dryer.    Good thing we had dry clothes and jackets in the car, as well as towels and a blanket.  So quick change at car so as not to get my car seats wet. 

Relaxing Sunday night.  Wish we had a bank holiday tomorrow too. 

Have a nice night, all. 

And Real, hope you get some rest, and more positive thoughts and prayers for your dear mum.


----------



## Monykalyn

Productive Sunday, although I wanted to sleep in. Still can't sleep past 530 am. Think it is hormones (I really don't mind getting older, except this peri/menopause business!!!!! Sorry to the gentlemen on the thread if TMI). Boy slept til after 9 though and went to bed around 9 last night. He's battling a cold and ran low grade fever too yesterday. Made waffles (chocolate chip and plain), bacon and sausage for breakfast-big breakfast as I am making the bolognese for tonight, and when I make that (takes hours) I don't cook lunch.
Did some weeding in garden, with all the rain soil soft. Hoping more green bean plants come up, but looks like some cucumber, squash and melon seeds survived the purge by the hens. Just had to go chase Ellie (aka Diva) out of the garden where she was happily taking a dirt bath-she's kinda fat so don't think she jumped over, maybe squeezed under fence?? Lucky for her she was bathing between the caged tomato plants where there wasn't anything else planted. Although I think that chicken knows my threats of a stew pot are empty... Also sheets washed, laundry being done, sauce bubbling away on stove, and house cleaned. Ended up with tomorrow off as one of my homes rescheduled their visit, so may go get the toes done...

Need to STOP the online shopping for trip. Although the nice family document holder (holds 4 passports, lots of pockets for earbuds, CC, and confirmation documents in a slim zippered case) will be nice in Havana, as we have to have our passports with us off ship, and no way am I letting the kids hang onto theirs.

Lynne you having me craving chili dogs and onion rings...


Charade67 said:


> We came home to find this:


 Very nice!

Safe travels Squirlz, too bad about rain out.

shoes count as packing Schumi lol!
Hope pattyw had a fun day at 6Flags. One day we will get season passes to our local park (Silver Dollar City) again.


RFF-hope mom is comfortable and you get some sleep.  Dubai looks incredible-would love to see it someday.

Boy said he isn't going on rides at Universal as he is "done" with it...until I brought up Spiderman, and FJ and FLight, and MiB...

ooh timer going off-think pasta is done!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone..Quick stop in had a busy day and Brian isn't feeling well so need to go do some things.

I just wanted to say thank you also to Robo, Ckmiles and Monykalyn for the lovely compliments on Liv. I told her how everyone was complimenting her dress here and she was very happy. 

It was a colder rainy day today, so was inside doing things. We did finally get to see Avenger's End Game and really liked it. We even liked the ending, I know there has been differing opinions.

I made a buffalo  chicken sauce over pasta tonight and the teens are working. Brian is sick so have some double duty to do.

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And it is still raining.  Sigh.  And cool feeling.
> 
> Chicken and my own made Mexican rice.  Full.  So what did we do? Went out for ice cream.  And tasty it was.  Now really full.
> 
> Yep, just a quick visit to NYC, and looking forward to it.  Have not been there for years.  Took little one when she was young.
> 
> Glad you are getting ready now Schumi.  My Dsis is also traveling on Tuesday, so I guess a good day to travel.
> 
> Park was wet.  Little one came off the first coaster and asked if she looked wet.  Um, yep your tush is.  After that, she did not care, rode three more and the huge log flume, and a spinning thing, that I thought was okay, until it went horizontal up in the air.  Then we decided to get a very forgetful lunch, ick, but by the time we finished eating, the park had shut down for weather.  Good thing we are season pass holders.  I will say, the breakfast was good. So there’s that.  And we did stop at my Dsis’s place to shower and put our wet clothes and shoes in the dryer.    Good thing we had dry clothes and jackets in the car, as well as towels and a blanket.  So quick change at car so as not to get my car seats wet.
> 
> Relaxing Sunday night.  Wish we had a bank holiday tomorrow too.
> 
> Have a nice night, all.
> 
> And Real, hope you get some rest, and more positive thoughts and prayers for your dear mum.



A quick visit is better than no visit Lynne........we love NYC......which is odd as I hate busy busy places.....but there’s something about that city we love.......I was surprised how much Tom loved it first time him and I went too.....

Yep....today is “getting ready” day.........



Monykalyn said:


> Productive Sunday, although I wanted to sleep in. Still can't sleep past 530 am. Think it is hormones (I really don't mind getting older, except this peri/menopause business!!!!! Sorry to the gentlemen on the thread if TMI). Boy slept til after 9 though and went to bed around 9 last night. He's battling a cold and ran low grade fever too yesterday. Made waffles (chocolate chip and plain), bacon and sausage for breakfast-big breakfast as I am making the bolognese for tonight, and when I make that (takes hours) I don't cook lunch.
> Did some weeding in garden, with all the rain soil soft. Hoping more green bean plants come up, but looks like some cucumber, squash and melon seeds survived the purge by the hens. Just had to go chase Ellie (aka Diva) out of the garden where she was happily taking a dirt bath-she's kinda fat so don't think she jumped over, maybe squeezed under fence?? Lucky for her she was bathing between the caged tomato plants where there wasn't anything else planted. Although I think that chicken knows my threats of a stew pot are empty... Also sheets washed, laundry being done, sauce bubbling away on stove, and house cleaned. Ended up with tomorrow off as one of my homes rescheduled their visit, so may go get the toes done...
> 
> Need to STOP the online shopping for trip. Although the nice family document holder (holds 4 passports, lots of pockets for earbuds, CC, and confirmation documents in a slim zippered case) will be nice in Havana, as we have to have our passports with us off ship, and no way am I letting the kids hang onto theirs.
> 
> Lynne you having me craving chili dogs and onion rings...
> Very nice!
> 
> Safe travels Squirlz, too bad about rain out.
> 
> shoes count as packing Schumi lol!
> Hope pattyw had a fun day at 6Flags. One day we will get season passes to our local park (Silver Dollar City) again.
> 
> 
> RFF-hope mom is comfortable and you get some sleep.  Dubai looks incredible-would love to see it someday.
> 
> Boy said he isn't going on rides at Universal as he is "done" with it...until I brought up Spiderman, and FJ and FLight, and MiB...
> 
> ooh timer going off-think pasta is done!



Food sounds good MonyK.......sounds like a productive day.....I did all the beds today too.....I love getting into fresh sheets.......I’m laughing at you threatening your chickens.......lol.......

I didn’t like Dubai.......it’s quite the place to see, but never felt comfortable as a woman there whenever we went......some beautiful hotels and we did enjoy that part, but I’ll never go back there again.......

Enjoy your day off.....sounds like fun getting tootsies done........



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone..Quick stop in had a busy day and Brian isn't feeling well so need to go do some things.
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you also to Robo, Ckmiles and Monykalyn for the lovely compliments on Liv. I told her how everyone was complimenting her dress here and she was very happy.
> 
> It was a colder rainy day today, so was inside doing things. We did finally get to see Avenger's End Game and really liked it. We even liked the ending, I know there has been differing opinions.
> 
> I made a buffalo  chicken sauce over pasta tonight and the teens are working. Brian is sick so have some double duty to do.
> 
> I hope everyone had a nice weekend.



Hope Brian improves......not fun being poorly.......have a good week bobbie...

Didn’t mac get back home last night?? Hope it was a lovely trip.....and hope foot is better......




And it’s raining again today.........looks darn miserable outside and supposed to be cold too.......

Will nip out this morning then this afternoon, make some chocolate ice cream for Kyle to enjoy while we’re away, watch GoT, finally get packing and then takeout pizza tonight....and hopefully earlyish night........we get picked up by car service around 9am tomorrow......hopefully arrive at hotel in time for lunch. As the hotel is attached to the airport terminal and also the train station we did think about getting the train into the City, only takes 15 minutes.......but weather looks like rain all day, so decided not to bother.......we are quite happy chilling at the hotel too. 

Forgot to bring out bacon for breakfast today......so it’s toast and ginger preserve for me......cereal for my two guys.....

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a good morning to you all!

Schumi, sounds like you have everything ready.  Safe travels and enjoy that Florida sun.  

Bobbie, hope Bryan feels better today.  Sounds like a busy house.

MonyK, hope your sauce was tasty last night.  Yeah, I'd be hanging on to those passports too. Holder for them, sounds like a great buy.  Ease is always nice when you are traveling.  Cruse time is getting closer.

Ah, thankfully all that over 2 inches of rain has left for a day or two.  Still wet and puddles this morning, but hey, there's a nice golden sun just above the horizon.  Sunglasses will be needed for my lunch time walk.  Maybe I can drop the jacket too.  Afternoon will be seeing around 70.  Eh, maybe I'll take a sweater.  Was almost cool this morning, at 56 degrees.  And the weather lady said, if there is a day to be outside, it's Tuesday.  Today, clouds turning to some sun this afternoon.  Tomorrow, hello high weather system. It will chase all those clouds away, so Tuesday's weather forecast:  all day sun, with 80 as the high.  Yeah, and then the high weather system leaves, and the rest of the week, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain.  Sigh.  


With that, tea for me.  Hope Mac is home and resting with a smile.

Sue and Keisha, hope you all are having fun.

Oooh, what to snack on?  Hmmm.


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

7 sleeps until vacation!

The sun is shining here- all of my windows are open to let the fresh air in!

Im having a 4 hour stress test on Wednesday.  My Dr 'heard' something when she listed to my heart- which now means lots of tests.  Im kinda over it already...

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Park was wet. Little one came off the first coaster and asked if she looked wet. Um, yep your tush is. After that, she did not care, rode three more and the huge log flume, and a spinning thing, that I thought was okay, until it went horizontal up in the air. Then we decided to get a very forgetful lunch, ick, but by the time we finished eating, the park had shut down for weather. Good thing we are season pass holders.



Yay for a park day! Sorry about the rain!



Monykalyn said:


> Think it is hormones (I really don't mind getting older, except this peri/menopause business!!!!!



I hear ya! My sleep pattern are crazy! I tried taking a low dose of melatonin the last two nights. It did help me to stay asleep but I didn't feel like getting up!



bobbie68 said:


> Brian is sick so have some double duty to do



So sorry! Sending healing wishes to Brian!








schumigirl said:


> Yep....today is “getting ready” day.........



 Great news!!



Lynne G said:


> Today, clouds turning to some sun this afternoon. Tomorrow, hello high weather system. It will chase all those clouds away, so Tuesday's weather forecast: all day sun, with 80 as the high. Yeah, and then the high weather system leaves, and the rest of the week, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain. Sigh.



Same here Yesterday and today are nice and sunny and then rain moves in the rest of the week!



ckmiles said:


> 7 sleeps until vacation!



 Yay! 

I'm off from work today! It's beautiful out so yard work is on my to do list! Have to get what I can done before the rain moves in! 

Hope Mac is resting from vacation! Can't wait to hear about it!

Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## schumigirl

ck....good luck for Wednesday....hope it`s a something about nothing appointment......better safe than sorry.....and only 7 days till your trip!!! Fabulous...….hope to see you there...…

Patty, it`s lovely to be able to get in the garden when weather is nice....not that we garden  as we are rubbish at it, couldn't tell a weed from a plant.....but it`s nice to get out in it...… Enjoy the rest of your day...…



Well, it rained heavy most of the morning.....but this afternoon was dull but not as cold as forecast.....it very rarely is!!! 

And we`re packed...…… And I have room in my case......I was squeezing stuff in when we went in March .....not sure what I`m missing...… 

Enjoyed our take out pizza......few phone calls to make tonight and ready for the off tomorrow....it`s been nice having Kyle off today as it`s a Bank Holiday......never look forward to waving him off tomorrow as he leaves for work.....thank goodness for Facetime!!! 

Glass of wine later.....nice red I think.....and hopefully, a good sleep tonight......


----------



## pattyw

Safe travels, Schumi!! Sun and warmth are coming soon!!

Cut the lawn and did a little cleanup.  We've had so much rain lately that everything is still so wet and muddy! And more rain is in the forecast for tomorrow and beyond! Ugh!! I'm actually looking forward to going to work tomorrow! I've been on my feet all afternoon and I'm a muddy mess! It will be a treat to sit at my desk tomorrow!

Leftovers for dinner- Joe is home to lend a hand outside! 

Hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Returned back home yesterday after a nice relaxing stay at Portofino.

Granddaughter enjoyed her vacation. We got in a trip to Premium Outlet Mall and Mall at Millenia.





We had a very nice meal at Ocean Prime. Spent most of trip just resorting it by the pool as this is what granddaughter wanted to do.

We were supposed to get home at 7:40 am yesterday morning, but did not get home until 11:15 am. They loaded the plane and taxied out to runway. Then we sat on the runway for about an hour. . There was an issue with a light of some sort. Then then went back to the gate and got luggage deplaned and went back into terminal. They had to get another plane. Once the other plane was brought to loading area we loaded up again and we were off.  Everyone was a good sport about it......will tell you the loading process went far smoother the second time around.

I not sure what everybody else’s experience is with this problem “the person that comes running to the front of the plane from the back when the fasten seatbelt light is turned off when you land and reach the terminal plank”.

This happened again on this trip and the man who did it ran into to people and did not care that he was rude at all.

The proper way to deplane is that the people in front of plane should deplane first and it should go by rows until it reaches the back. The people who are at the front of the plane paid extra for those seats. Everyone has the option to do so.

Enough of that.

Still have residual cough from that respiratory thing I caught 2 weeks ago.....didn’t put a damper on vacation time.

Had my Dentist appointment today and the not so bad cracked tooth now needs a crown. So will make appointment for that after I get back from taking grandson on his vacation in a couple weeks. Did not want to be on vacation with temporary crown on.

Saw a new piece of Potter merchandise this trip. It just came out Friday.





Frog Choir Frog. It’s a puppet. Your hand goes in underneath the pillow and you press the top of the frogs head and it croaks. It’s really cute. I think it will be a hit with Potter fans.

Always nice to get home after a trip.


Schumi glad to hear your packed. You will be in the Florida   before you know it.


Have a safe trip and a good time 




bobbie68 said:


> Brian isn't feeling well so need to go do some things.



Hope you, Liv and Brian feel better soon bobbie68 lots of get well wishes being sent your way.


Realfoodfans so good to hear you were able to go home and get some rest. Hang in there. Sending lots of mummy dust and get well wishes for your mum.


Yeah!!!!! to 7 more sleeps till vacation for you Ckmiles 


Monykalyn.....wow sounds like you had a very productive day yesterday....hope you were able to schedule a pedicure to pamper your toes.....I remember many years ago a Nursing Professor said that every woman should pamper herself with a pedicure......and she was right.


Keisha and her Mr......hope you both are having a great relaxing Hawaiian vacation.


 Lynne, Tink, Pattyw, Mac and the rest of the Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

A hello this evening.

Safe travels tomorrow,Schumi.  

CK, hope your tests are just that you are excited about your vacation coming in a week.  Yay!  That in 7 days, you will be having fun too.

Oh Robo, sorry to hear of delay and rude guy.  Nice you had such a good time with your granddaughter.  

Patty, you got a lot done on day off.  Yep, sounds of lawnmowers now.  With all the rain, the grass is growing fast.

Decided to make cheesesteaks.  They were tasty.  

Now just chilling and enjoying a quiet night.  

Have a peaceful night all the homies.


----------



## macraven

_Hello homies!

I’m home and trying to catch up on the boards 

Great trip we had and now back to everyday life this week

Schumi, hope you and Tom have safe travels and get all the sunshine and no rainy days in Orlando 

Your trips are always awesome and you top each one of them with new things you share with us


Also sending hugs to all that are traveling on vacation soon

Thinking of all the homies here and hope all are doing fine

Missed you all while I have been away_


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> not sure what everybody else’s experience is with this problem “the person that comes running to the front of the plane from the back when the fasten seatbelt light is turned off when you land and reach the terminal plank”.



Yep- we see it on our flights, too! I never understand it! It always happens on our direct flights home to Buffalo in the evening.  So- no connections to make! And you have to wait for your bags anyway- so why the rush? It's just rude!



Robo56 said:


> after I get back from taking grandson on his vacation in a couple weeks



Yay!! You are such a sweet grandma! Spending time on a family vacation is so special and you are making memories that will last a lifetime!



Robo56 said:


> Frog Choir Frog. It’s a puppet.



So cute!



Lynne G said:


> Decided to make cheesesteaks. They were tasty.



Yum!! 



Lynne G said:


> Now just chilling and enjoying a quiet night.



Quiet nights are the best!!



macraven said:


> Great trip we had and now back to everyday life this week



Glad you had a nice time!!

Quiet night here, too! Some wine, cheese, & crackers! And bedtime!!

Good night all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the good wishes and safe travel wishes......appreciate it...…slept quite well last night after all. 

Raining and grey is the weather today....nice day to travel especially if the rain stops.....tomorrow we hope the rain is bouncing down as we take off...…

Kyle is leaving for work soon  then we`ll have breakfast and pack last minute items...

Hope everyone is good...….


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are having a nice ride to the airport, Schumi, and will enjoy the start of your holiday, with a pleasant stay at the airport hotel.  Then, safe flight tomorrow, and have lots of fun at the Dark Side and areas around it.  

Mac, good to see you came home safe, and had a great time.  Long drives.  Bet the cats were happy to see you both back.

Patty, hope you had a nice evening and a good sleep last night.  

Oooh, golden horizon it is.  No jacket taken, and sunglasses at the ready.

But today is a Tuesday, and you know what that means?  Yep, tacos.  Mac's day to maybe take a Taco Bell run.  






  So, drink up. it's going to be the nicest day this week, with 80 degrees this afternoon, it will be hot.  And yay, no rain yet, some clouds, but a beautiful sunrise.  Hope all have good weather and eat a taco, or nachos or burritos......  In other words, enjoy your Tuesday.  






 -- that might be refreshing this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

_Yay for Tuesday 

It is Taco Bell day for dinner tonight 

You all know me so well...._


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Raining and grey is the weather today....nice day to travel especially if the rain stops.....tomorrow we hope the rain is bouncing down as we take off...…



Have a great day - and start to your travels!



Lynne G said:


> So, drink up. it's going to be the nicest day this week, with 80 degrees this afternoon, it will be hot. And yay, no rain yet, some clouds, but a beautiful sunrise. Hope all have good weather and eat a taco, or nachos or burritos...... In other words, enjoy your Tuesday.



Enjoy your weather! Wish it were here!!

Rain has arrived- and chilly!! 48 this morning! Ick!! This week looks pretty wet and cool!  

I'll cheer myself up with some tacos later!! Taco Bell sounds good, Mac!!

Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday afternoon Sans family 


Forgot to mention to everyone heading to Orlando and anywhere near the ocean. The lovebugs are out this year. They are starting to get pretty bad. We noticed them by the pool while at The Resort.

Every few years they are very annoying. They hit the cars while your driving and it you don’t keep the bug debris washed off the car they can damage the paint.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, those love bugs Robo.  Glad I tend to visit when they are not plentiful.  On pass holder Facebook page, some one posted a car, silver, with black all over the front of the car.  Major icky.  

Oh the rain.  Last night, older one called, rocking and rolling at my Dsis's house, where he's house and dog sitting.  My Dsis's dog is a a nervous wreck if he hears thunder.  Good thing is, he's pretty much deaf, but if he sees the flashes of lightening, he still goes into a nervous wreck.  Older one said, he's sleeping right now, I said good, hopefully he continues.  About an hour later, yep, were were red and yellow for a bit.  Lots of lightning and oddly, not as much thunder.  But the wind.  Oh my.  Thankfully, it was outta there by 10pm last night. But the rain is not done.  Periods of heavy rain to be this very wet Wednesday.

Hope this finds Schumi, in the sky over the pond, enjoying a nice flight, and hope your stay is fabulous.

Keisha, hope you are still in that Hawaiian state of mind, and enjoying your trip.

Dark, gray, and light rain commute.  But it was fast enough, not too bad.  Darn rough road signs.  So ready for new black top roads.  It's that time of year.

Oh, and it is a Wednesday, so for those that need that little, hump of a reminder:






 Yes indeed.  And a he he:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So, all have a wonderful Wednesday.  Hope CK gets good news, and her countdown is ticking down fast.  I hope you are feeling well.

Ah, I happened to see, that little one left a box of pizzelle cookies in the car, that she mus have forgotten when we bought them the other day.  Sweet.  Time for tea, and no need to search for a sweet this morning.

Later homies, sending good wishes and thoughts, particularly that an a hug to Real (positive thoughts and prayers to your mum), may this find you in good spirits and health.  

Happy Wednesday, and eat a pie!


----------



## ckmiles

Morning!

Happy Hump Day!

Beautiful spring day here-  but only for today, rain and cool back tomorrow.

Thanks for all the well wishes on the test-  Im off to have it done this morning- 

Love the camels Lynne!

Waving Hi to Schumi, Lynne, Patty, MAC, Sue, Robo, Charade, Keisha, Tink, and anyone else I missed.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne it is a very good thing when your kid leaves one of your favorites food items in the car

Eat the stuff up, she will never know
Jk

Robo, I know about those big ugly bugs and I don’t like them either 
They are so nasty on the car paint 

Our area gets a lot of yellow pollen in early morning hours 
It started in the spring and has not let up yet

Black suv on side driveway covered in yellow pollen daily
Ick (at least it’s not my car)

But have to sweep the patio deck and screened in porch so we don’t track pollen into the kitchen 

Since Mr Mac is an early morning person and a fanatic for cleanliness,
It’s all his job and I’m off the hook

 It’s wednesday and ck has her 4 hour fun time stress test today

You will do fine I just know it!
I had to do them and know how stressful it is to do that stress test

Anything that is not in synch, they will find and you’ll lose those heart flutters 
Thinking of you today for the test 

Schumi hopefully is having a smooth flight and their plane arrives today

Her and Tom seem to adjust well the first day they arrive from the long
flights

Hope we hear when they arrive

Monyk has the hardest job out all of us this week
She had to decide which color for her pedi

Maybe a nice color like the chicks are

Never had a mani/pedi  so hope she shares her toe pics 

Real, you have been quiet but you are busy with mum and her care
Sending good thoughts and prayers things have improved or at least holding good

Charade, exciting time for you and husband as your little girl is no longer a little but nearing her next stage in life and graduating

It’s a joyful event to see them grow up and start a higher education 
I bet you are proud parents!

Pattyw, has it stopped snowing yet in your area???!?
Geez Louise...
This type of weather causes money woes on the budget
as you need to make a plan to go South again real soon to get warm

Since we have not had a citing about Sue lately, guess this means she is really enjoying her vacation 
Lucky ducky!

Janet still in paradise
Bet she is no way ready to return home soon 
Hawaii is a fun place !
Lots of things to see and do and totally relax having fun exploring the islands and then cruise

Still waiting for my post card, ahem..

Bobbie, do hope all in your house are feeling better 
Bet you are excited for daughters graduation 

Vicki, your vacation is coming up soon
Enjoy!

I never mean to overlook anyone on the SANs 
If I did not include you in my shout out does not mean I’m not thinking of you

It really means I am old and getting forgetful 

A round of hugs and happy days to all the homies 


_


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans Family 





Mac you are so sweet to give a morning round up on everyone. Hope you are well and your foot is healed.

 ckmiles good luck on your stress test this morning 


Realfoodfans sending lots of mummy dust and prayers for your mum and you as you continue to love and care for your mum through her illness 

Schumi and her Mr should be in the air on their way to the sunshine state. Wishing them both a smooth fight and a lovely time on their vacation.

Keisha and her Mr should still be enjoying their vacation in the aloha state...Have a great time hanging loose and enjoying some pineapple, Kona coffee and sucking up some great cocktails on the beach. Hawaii is a beautiful place enjoy.

Lynne thanks for the camel reminder. I always love your animal pics.


Morning  Pattyw, Tink, Monykalyn, bobbie68, Sue, Charade and all our Sans family.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> . Darn rough road signs. So ready for new black top roads. It's that time of year.



Yep- as we say up north, there are only two seasons- winter and construction!



ckmiles said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes on the test- Im off to have it done this morning-



Sending more well wishes your way!



macraven said:


> Pattyw, has it stopped snowing yet in your area???!?
> Geez Louise...
> This type of weather causes money woes on the budget
> as you need to make a plan to go South again real soon to get warm



 No more snow (hopefully!!)- just lots and lots of rain!! 
Yep- Florida trip planned for Memorial Day weekend! Celebrating Troy's college graduation! The grad party will be at Disney! 



macraven said:


> It really means I am old and getting forgetful



You're still a youngster at heart!!



Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans Family



 Robo!!

Late start for me today- did not sleep at all last night! Had a headache this morning- so I went to bed at 5:30 am and slept for a few hours! Yikes! Speaking of feeling old! I hate these nights of insomnia!! Feel better now- more coffee please!

Love the hump day pics!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw when we lived in upper Illinois/ Wisconsin border, our phrase was ....we have two seasons

Winter and the 4th of July _


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your headache is better, Patty, and some coffee helped.  Yay!  For the trip at the end of the month, and Troy's graduation.  Way to celebrate.

Mac, good to see ya here.  Hope you are feeling well, and back to  routine.

Almost time for lunchtime walk.  May take an umbrella, but for now, almost light out, and dry.  Jacket on the ready though, in the 60's says the phone.


----------



## macraven

_Does anyone know when Sue M returns?

Charade is quiet this morning
Somebody nudge her to wake her up..
Jk
_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- hope your lunchtime walk was nice!- and dry!

Mac- yep, awful quiet here! 

Schumi is probably in Florida now!! Sun and fun to follow!!

Heading out soon. I think we'll make some pasta tonight and roasted veggies! I'm having good days (and a few bad ) now that we're trying to eat healthier! I keep forcing myself to drink more water!! I'm just not good at drinking enough water! 

Have a nice evening all!!


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw, eating healthy to me means cut back on the ice cream and pizza 

Your pasta and veggie dinner sounds like something I would like 

Yup Schumi should be in Orlando now 
Hope her weather is perfect

We have had higher temps for days and ac has been on 24/7
But...read we will have a good chance of rain coming in for a few days

We all have things that we have to do but don’t want to do 
One of my cats is having two canine teeth removed and some gum work done in the morning 

I handed over this job to Mr Mac 

He can give the cat the sedation pill at 6 am and get her to the vet surgeon at 8:00

He is much better than I am catching a 6 lb cat early morning 

Later homies!
Hope all have a relaxing evening _


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Patty...your dinner sounds good to me...I lost my appetite when I was coming home from work tonight and my battery light came on...stopped by my ex's house and it went dead.  We got it cranked but he thinks it's probably the alternator.  Guess I'll have to visit my mechanic tomorrow morning before work.  Sometimes it feels like I can't catch a break 

Sorry to be a downer....

Hope all who are traveling this week are having a great time and continuing prayers for real's mum.

Good night to all...I think I'll have a glass of wine.


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, car troubles are one of the worse things to have to deal with

I hope you can connect with your mechanic quickly as you need the car to get to work

I think you and I live in smaller communities in GA
The only way to get anywhere is by car
No busses or public transportation where I live
Can’t even walk or ride a bike on the main road  by my house as we are on a ridge

Sending you Mummy dust that your car can be in running order for you by morning!

Have two glasses of wine ....


_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> We all have things that we have to do but don’t want to do
> One of my cats is having two canine teeth removed and some gum work done in the morning
> 
> I handed over this job to Mr Mac
> 
> He can give the cat the sedation pill at 6 am and get her to the vet surgeon at 8:00
> 
> He is much better than I am catching a 6 lb cat early morning



Hope the dental work goes well!  Good luck to Mr. Mac on getting your kitty in the carrier! Not an easy task!



tink1957 said:


> Guess I'll have to visit my mechanic tomorrow morning before work. Sometimes it feels like I can't catch a break



So sorry to hear that! Car troubles are depressing indeed! And costly! Sending positive thoughts your way when you visit the mechanic tomorrow!



tink1957 said:


> Good night to all...I think I'll have a glass of wine.



 



macraven said:


> Have two glasses of wine ....





Tink- I'll join in and have one too!!

Going to bed early tonight- hoping that I get a good night's sleep! Last night was horrible!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy hump day indeed.
Woke up 4 am Monday with stomach bug, then migraine waylaid any hope for plans later -was supposed to go to going away party for friend, and meeting had speaker from rescue operation bringing doggies with-something I'd been looking forward to for weeks, AND it was gorgeous out...this wet damp weather (with the 24 hour teaser of clear skies and sun) for weeks has the mold count sky high.
Better today but yesterday work was a challenge. Still planning on bed soon.

Vicki hope the car trouble is nothing major and easily fixed. Hate that stupid check engine light 


pattyw said:


> Yep- Florida trip planned for Memorial Day weekend! Celebrating Troy's college graduation! The grad party will be at Disney!


 We get in on the 30th! Still there or gone by then?? Happy graduation to Troy!!

Hey to all the rest of the peeps! breezed through but head is starting to ache again so calling it a night and taking the heavy duty allergy stuff


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Better today but yesterday work was a challenge. Still planning on bed soon.



Sorry to hear that! Stomach bugs are the worst! Glad you're on the mend! 



Monykalyn said:


> We get in on the 30th! Still there or gone by then?? Happy graduation to Troy!!



We're there for a quick visit- 5/23-5/27.  Darn! wish our dates aligned! I think we miss each other by a couple of days in September, too! 

Hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay alert for MonyK.  Hope you stomach bug and headache go away fast, and you're much better today.  Yeah, allergies.  Cars are still yellow and greenish yellow, but with the rain, it's been muggy, and cool at the same time.

Patty, healthy, yeah, I try, easy meals are generally my week day go to meals.  Last night, chicken fingers, with mashed, and cooked carrots. 

Mac, hope Mr. Mac has caught your cat, and will be on the road soon.  Poor kitty, hope it goes through the teeth operation, and will be home soon enough.

Tink, sorry to hear, you never seem to get a break.  Hope your car repair is not much money, and you can focus on your vacation countdown to the beach.  Sending good thoughts that all works out cheaply.  And yeah, wine, good choice.  

With that, a dark and bluish black sky to greet the day.  58, so jacket on.  And what the heck?  Butt getting warm as I drove.  Seems little one was driving when we went out last night, and was complaining it was cold.  I didn't think so, but promptly turned off the seat heater in my car seat.  Quick commute, thankfully, so now enjoying a cup of tea.  Which brings me to what today is:  Thirsty Thursday.







   oh yes, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the homies!

Tink has started with wine, and I bet Schumi and her DH have enjoyed a drink or two, as they are on holiday now!  Woot!






  So, yeah,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Wahoo!  And that calls for a 3 day weekend. Decided to go with older one to see the new yellow guy movie, voiced by Ryan Reynolds tomorrow.  Not fond at all of that comic, or character, but hey, fun with older one while little one is still in school, yep, 3 day is needed.

Later homies!  May this find you happy and healthy.  Drink, it's good for you.


----------



## schumigirl

First quick drive by of the trip.......

Had fabulous flight over and quite short at just under 9 hours......and it is hot!!! 

Sapphire is beautiful as ever.....our suite is lovely and already feels like we’re back home.......enjoyed an evening in Strong Water Bar last night.......but it was wine we had.......and lovely it was too......but although we stayed awake till around 11.30 last night then just hit the wall.......here we are wide awake since 5.30......

Sitting watching the sunrise right now over RPR.....

No plans yet for today but some shopping will be in there as we don’t do much our first day anyway.......maybe a snooze this afternoon as I know we’ll be tired.......

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## macraven

_I’ll be back to post and respond to the homies that already dropped by this morning

Still trying to catch the damn cat and give her the sedative

Neither of us have found her yet and we started at 5:55...
_


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 
Monyk ...feel better soon 

Glad to hear you made it there safely Carole...have a good trip.

Hope you catch the kitty and all goes well mac.

I'm off to see my mechanic...wish me luck.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Happy hump day indeed.
> Woke up 4 am Monday with stomach bug, then migraine waylaid any hope for plans later -was supposed to go to going away party for friend, and meeting had speaker from rescue operation bringing doggies with-something I'd been looking forward to for weeks, AND it was gorgeous out...this wet damp weather (with the 24 hour teaser of clear skies and sun) for weeks has the mold count sky high.
> Better today but yesterday work was a challenge. Still planning on bed soon.
> 
> We get in on the 30th! Still there or gone by then?? Happy graduation to Troy!!
> 
> Hey to all the rest of the peeps! breezed through but head is starting to ache again so calling it a night and taking the heavy duty allergy stuff


_Yikes!!
That’s not the best way to start a Monday
Wish this had not happened to you as your plans were all set way in advance

Know you will improve but hang in there and do feel better real soon

Sending you loads of Mummy Dust for healing _


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> Monyk ...feel better soon
> 
> Glad to hear you made it there safely Carole...have a good trip.
> 
> Hope you catch the kitty and all goes well mac.
> 
> I'm off to see my mechanic...wish me luck.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



_Vicki, sending loads of Mummy Dust your way that the mechanic can get your car back in working order this morning!

And hope it is not gonna cost an arm and a leg 

Nope...damn cat is cowering under the corner of my bed
It’s 6:47 and she needed the sedative at 6:00

I am determined to win this war....
_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> First quick drive by of the trip.......
> 
> Had fabulous flight over and quite short at just under 9 hours......and it is hot!!!
> 
> Sapphire is beautiful as ever.....our suite is lovely and already feels like we’re back home.......enjoyed an evening in Strong Water Bar last night.......but it was wine we had.......and lovely it was too......but although we stayed awake till around 11.30 last night then just hit the wall.......here we are wide awake since 5.30......
> 
> Sitting watching the sunrise right now over RPR..



_Yea for Schumi and Tom!
They are there and ready to begin the fun

Vacations are exciting and always awesome when at the darkside 

I know how beautiful it is to see the sun come up in the morning

Perfect way to start your first morning of this trip


And to all the homies just now reading, wish you all a good hump day_


----------



## macraven

_7:07

Have not won the war yet 
_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _7:07
> 
> Have not won the war yet _


Got bacon?


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have caught that fast and sneaky kitty, Mac.

Schumi, so glad to hear your flight was nice, and enjoying some good wine, and SF.  Hope you get adjusted to the time soon.  I always find it harder to go back in time, then ahead in time.  Hey, at least you could see the sunrise one day.  Hope whatever you decide to do today, is pleasantly fun. It is nice to be able to relax your first full day on holiday.

Tink, sending some cheap, cheap thoughts to your mechanic, and hope you get on the move again, with not much cost.  Positive thoughts for ya.  

Good Morning to all, that includes, but does not exclude any homies, Tink, Mac, MonyK, Schumi, Robo, Charade, CK, and Real.  Which also includes some prayers and positive thoughts to Real's mum.  I hope she is getting better, and you are getting some sleep.

Time for more tea, and sweater on.  Seems about 7, the cool air inside has made it's appearance.


----------



## macraven

_I’m victorious 
I won!

8:02
Got cat locked in bathroom

In a few minutes will bring in the big guns ( Mr Mac) to put her in the carrrier

_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Got bacon?


Lol


----------



## macraven

_I need a nap

I don’t usually see the sun come up as I’m a night owl 

Was reading past pages and see how everyone is doing

Noticed Bobbie had posted days ago and do hope all in her family is doing better 

Still no sightings on Sue M
Hope all fine with her and the family

Ck time for you to check in this morning

Charade, where the heck are youse?

With your daughter getting close to her graduation, I assume it is a busy happy time for you 

Real, still thinking about you and sending healing thoughts and wishes for your Mum 

We all band together when something happens to anyone in our homie family here 
All have you in their hearts 

The thread can move fast at times but no in is ever forgotten here

With not much posting from our Keisha, will assume that means her and Dave are having an awesome vacation 

I’m sure she will delight us when she returns back home 
(Hey when I was in Hawaii, I did not post much about it until well after I returned home)

Robo I always love your minions postings!
I have always been wowed by them 

Kitty pick up around 5:30 this evening
Then the hard work begins...

Crying, fretting, upset and that is just me not the cat
Lol_


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning to Tink, MAC, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Patty, Bobbie, Robo, Sue, Real, Mink, Charade and anyone else I missed- 

Happy Friday Eve!

Thank you for all the positive thoughts on my test-  it went well (it wasnt fun, and it reinforced how out of shape I am)  

Mac-  glad to hear you were successful rounding up the kitty, reminds me of the expression 'its like herding cats'

Tink-  good luck with the mechanic-  car repairs are never fun 

Schumi-  happy to hear you had a nice trip in.  I love hearing about the weather- its helping me pack.  Hopefully there will be no rain...

Lynne-  Enjoy your tea-  its chilly hear this morning!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _I’m victorious
> I won!
> 
> 8:02
> Got cat locked in bathroom
> 
> In a few minutes will bring in the big guns ( Mr Mac) to put her in the carrrier
> _



 Yay for the victory!! Exhausting as it was!! Hope the dental work goes ok!


Schumi- enjoy your day at Universal!

Ck- good news about your test!

Tink- wishing you well at the mechanic!

Lynne- I'm making some coffee- maybe I'll join you in some tea after! Green tea is my choice today!

Sunny and mild today! Going into the 70s! WOW!!! 

Have a good Thursday all!!


----------



## macraven

_Ck thanks for letting us know you survived the test...

I say that with a smile as I have done them twice 

My last one has been a few years ago but assume it has not changed much

Did they tell you that you had to reach a specific pace/ speed on the treadmill?

They told me if I did not pick up the pace I would be given a shot to increase the heart rate
Lol

I ran on the treadmill then

With all your “exercise” of running for your test, I bet you lost a couple of pounds
Well.... maybe
Lol

Very good you did well on the test and hope everything checks out normal for you

All have been rooting for you to pass the test with flying colors _


----------



## tink1957

Still at the mechanic...so far I had an oil change, alternator and some sort of belt...oh and I have to come back next week for brake pads   I hope he gets done before I need to go to work.

Glad you got the kitty mac.


----------



## macraven

_Good you are making progress on the car repairs 

Do hope that you will make it to work on time

Car troubles at always an inconvenience and costly

So you have the brake pad job set up for next week?
Hope it is a minor job and not a major one

Let’s plan that the rest of your day is better

Got the call, cat out of surgery 
2 hours and dread the recovery

She has to stay at the vets until 5 today

Vet called and said we need to pick up a pain med of liquid opioids for cat
in a town 25 minutes from here
Damn
I’m sending Mr Mac on that errand

Vet said this will help for the next 5 days on pain control

Cats are as expensive as kids, glad they don’t go to college 
Lol

Another warm day for us but some storms will roll in tonight and that will cool us down

The ac will stay on just in case....





_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, where the heck are youse?



I’m here. Just lurking for now. I really haven’t felt like posting anything.  I’m dealing with a couple of medical issues. I’ve had a nagging sore throat. Got medication for that today. I’m also having some women’s issues. I’m having some tests done. I’ll just leave it at that. I’ve just been extremely tired and cranky the past few days. 
I will be back when I am feeling better. Hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh sorry to hear of all your issues, Charade.  Sending mummy dust and good thoughts that you will feel better very soon, sore throat gone, and test help resolve whatever you needed.  

Cool inside and looking for a heater.  Guess that car seat heater may be used.  And the tree, doing it's dancing again, though no rain, just a very dull, gray, clouded covered sky.  Not even 60 today.  Boo!


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Still at the mechanic..



Hoping for the best for your car!



macraven said:


> Cats are as expensive as kids, glad they don’t go to college
> Lol



 Yep! I'd say at least the cats don't talk back to you, but mine actually do! They definitely have meows of anger at times!



Charade67 said:


> I’m dealing with a couple of medical issues.



Sorry to hear- sending healing wishes your way!


Cool day for you, Lynne! We have a warm day, but rain is coming!


----------



## macraven

_Charade, prayers and healing well wishes that you do feel better real soon 

It is difficult to get through the day when you are ill 

And it is hard to do much of anything 
when sick 

Hugs 

_


----------



## ckmiles

macraven said:


> _Ck thanks for letting us know you survived the test...
> 
> I say that with a smile as I have done them twice
> 
> My last one has been a few years ago but assume it has not changed much
> 
> Did they tell you that you had to reach a specific pace/ speed on the treadmill?
> 
> They told me if I did not pick up the pace I would be given a shot to increase the heart rate
> Lol
> 
> I ran on the treadmill then
> 
> With all your “exercise” of running for your test, I bet you lost a couple of pounds
> Well.... maybe
> Lol
> 
> Very good you did well on the test and hope everything checks out normal for you
> 
> All have been rooting for you to pass the test with flying colors _



I did have a target heart rate to hit-  and they kept increasing the speed and incline-  I had a death grip on the railing afraid I was going to fall off as the incline increased!

Thank you all for the good thoughts and wishes -  much appreciated!


----------



## Monykalyn

TGI-almost-F!
Still dragging a bit but better, rain and damp back, with cold fronts pushing through-and DH has a bad cold and boy is still getting over his. DH and I both fell asleep on couch after work-boy has soccer practice so bribed the teen to take him (she needs the money as she has blown through her savings this year going out with friends).
Glad the tests worked out ck and you are ok!
Lynne-we had a/c on but DH switched back to heat today-if HE is cold then he really doesn't feel good either...
Patty dang it! we need to plan better LOL! One of these days I'll meet Gina too...


macraven said:


> _7:07
> 
> Have not won the war yet _





macraven said:


> I’m victorious
> I won!


LOL! That darn kitty-hope the recovery period isn't too bad for the lil guy-or you 


tink1957 said:


> Still at the mechanic...so far I had an oil change, alternator and some sort of belt...oh and I have to come back next week for brake pads  I hope he gets done before I need to go to work


 Ugh-but then the vehicle should be good for a while right? It's what I told myself (and DH) this past year after nearly everything was replaced on my 4Runner (still cheaper than a car payment)



Charade67 said:


> I’ve just been extremely tired and cranky the past few days.


 Oh hope it gets worked out for you soon. Hormones can be a you-know-what. And feeling the same way-this getting older nonsense is just not fair for us women.

Babies discovered that the meal worms I toss for the big hens are a tasty treat. Been interesting watching them try to get their share while avoiding the mean girls beaks. Son brought his cuddle baby in and handed her off to me while he went to get a snack-she promptly rolled on side, spread out a wing and tucked her head on my shoulder-couldn't move for fear of disturbing her-think she fell asleep for a few minutes. I think we just get the weird chickens...

3 weeks til vacation...


----------



## Lynne G

TGIF,  as yay,  it is a Friday.

Warmer today, so hoping the rain holds off.  

Sick bay alert in MonyK’s home.  Hope you all are feeling better very soon.  Yeah, it is me who keeps turning the heat on, when my DH turns it off.  The older I get, the less I enjoy feeling cold.  Cute chicken stories.  I like hearing about them.

Mac, hope kitty is recovering nicely.  

Schumi, hope you are getting up later than before the sun rises.  

Tink, oh no, cars are always needing something.  Hope you get it back today, and not too bad a bill.  

Well, I guess I should let little one sleep a bit more.  So, tea for me, and seeing what I can watch besides the news.

 

Yep, get up everybody,

 

And that deserves a Wahoo!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep......watching the sunrise again this morning......but it’s so pretty to see it rise over RP from our windows......and we went to bed earlyish last night and slept amazingly well........

Some park time today.......and nice dinner out tonight.........

Time to get dressed and ready for the off........time to start the day....

Have a good one folks..........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Still at the mechanic...so far I had an oil change, alternator and some sort of belt...oh and I have to come back next week for brake pads   I hope he gets done before I need to go to work.
> 
> Glad you got the kitty mac.



Fingers crossed Vicki......hope it’s all getting sorted and you have no more issues........


MonyK......hope everyone in your household is on the mend and a little better today.......and your countdown is getting closer!


----------



## macraven

_How much longer do the cuddle girls have to be to beat off the girl chicks and take those meal worms?

I’m slightly concerned baby peeps are not winning this meal very easily


And, are you feeling a tab better today?
Hope you are


Friday morning to all!

Weekend coming up
This means you are a free person for 48 hours 

No work all play time!_


----------



## macraven

_Tired today 

Cat work me up at 3 to eat
I blame the opioids she is on
She is kind of nuts with the munchies 

So I guess she is doing fine 
A few teeth in her head and she won’t stop wanting food

And prior to her surgery I was thinking she would be in too much pain to eat

I was wrong

I locked her out of my room
I need sleep

Schumi enjoy today and take in all the Orlando sunshine you can!

Lynne sounds ready for the weekend 

Put a lock on your controls so the Mr can’t turn the heat down...

Monyk hope each day you start feeling better and better!

Have a great day homies!
Weekend soon starts _


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Son brought his cuddle baby in and handed her off to me while he went to get a snack-she promptly rolled on side, spread out a wing and tucked her head on my shoulder-couldn't move for fear of disturbing her-think she fell asleep for a few minutes.



That is so sweet!!



Lynne G said:


> And that deserves a Wahoo!



Yes- indeed !!TGIF!!!



schumigirl said:


> Some park time today.......and nice dinner out tonight.........



Sounds great- enjoy!



macraven said:


> Cat work me up at 3 to eat
> I blame the opioids she is on
> She is kind of nuts with the munchies



Poor little kitty! Poor Mac!! Hope you both get a nap in today!

Robo- love the memes! I think I have NDTDA syndrome!!

Cloudy, rainy (AGAIN!!) The weather is going to be bad this weekend! Cloudy, rain, and highs in the 40s! yuk!!  Short work day today.  Joe, Troy, and I are volunteering at Troy's old high school at their meat raffle this evening! We're the bankers! Maybe we'll win some steaks or shrimp!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Robo56

Sending get well wishes to all who are in sick bay ( monyk and hubby, Charade, Ck, bobbie68 and family and all others who are ailing)




Tink wishing you brighter days ahead.....you need a break and I hope things start looking up for you 


Mac....wow what an adventure catching the cat....it’s seems like they know instinctively when it’s time to go to the vet don’t they...seems like the feline opiods have given your cat the munchies....LOL




If I read correctly Ck, Monyk and Pattyw have trips coming up....vacation is a time to celebrate for sure.


I will be leaving to take grandson on his vacation on the 22nd....He is looking forward to some Florida time. We will be staying at Universal for a week. Going to take him back to Kennedy Space Center for a day. We took them when he was 4. He is 15 now so thought he would enjoy it more.  They have changed things there a little in past 11 years.
So hoping he will enjoy it.

Schumi so good to see you check in....glad to hear you are enjoying the Florida ....enjoy your time in the parks today.


Realfoodfans continues prayers and good wishes being sent to you and your family


Lynne love the dog pics 


Have a great Friday Sans family


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Cloudy, rainy (AGAIN!!) The weather is going to be bad this weekend! Cloudy, rain, and highs in the 40s! yuk!! Short work day today. Joe, Troy, and I are volunteering at Troy's old high school at their meat raffle this evening! We're the bankers! Maybe we'll win some steaks or shrimp!



Yep, weather has been strange here too....was almost 90 here Wednesday and then storm came in late last night and it’s 53 here now.

So nice of Joe and Troy to volunteer at the high school. Good luck on the meat raffle......winning some steaks and shrimp would be nice for sure.


----------



## macraven

_Robo your grandson will have loads of fun with you on the vacation 

You are a fantastic g’ma!


Pattyw, hope you DO win the steak and shrimp

My two favorite food groups
I’ll be over for dinner
Jk

GA has laws about opioid scripts
Our state and Tennessee have specific laws when they are prescribed 

When I took those meds after knee surgery, had to go to the Walgreens and have my pic taken, show my DL and register and get a new script from surgeon each week

Could only get a 6 day script each time
Since I ended up taking them for many months, had many trips to pick up refills

But what is crazy is we had to do the same procedure for Luna’s opioids

Sign papers, do ID and given a pick up time in a town 30 minutes from us

It’s a cat!!
Not a person ....

We said to the dispensary place, are you kidding???

The amount she takes every 8 hours is only .01

Nuts....._


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> We will be staying at Universal for a week.



Nice!! at Portofino?



macraven said:


> My two favorite food groups
> I’ll be over for dinner



Mine too!! I think if I win, I'll bring the food to your house and have it- much warmer down south!
Yep- crazy indeed about the kitty meds! 

Had lunch- and a pastry! A co worker brought in treats for Mother's Day! So sweet of her! I shouldn't have indulged, but... I did!

Have to finish up at work so I can leave soon! The meat raffle theme is Hawaiian! Have to go home and find something tropical looking to wear! Aloha!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Evening everyone hope those not feeling good improve soon.  Mac hope kit settles too.  Love our pets like family and hey they’re often much better than some!

Robo how lovely to have another trip planned.  My grandson keeps asking our plans but sadly can’t do any planning while disputes over divorce continue.  However, we keep up to date on places we want to visit and look at videos etc.  I have a few standby ideas to get us to UK coast for a few days as soon as we can.

Beautiful evening here but rain on and off all day - hopefully some warmer weather soon.

Very tired at hospital today - watching Mum in pain is so tough but as her kidneys are struggling they are weaning her off morphine - paracetamol is being given more often but doesn’t give the same relief.  Wonderful young doctor is keeping me included in all choices if I miss the Consultant as he sees her very early so I’ve missed him a couple of times.  Cannot fault her care but perhaps the choices made initially in A&E were not appropriate.

Got fish and chips for our meal tonight so eaten and ready for bed and it’s only 8pm!  Louie dog very happy to be back on my knee.

The new Judy film looks good - got to wait to October here - wonder when it is out for the US?

Many thanks for all your continued support and again I am enjoying following everybody’s day - chicken, cat, vacation, family or work related!


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely and hot today.......enjoyed some park time in Studios after catching up with Club Lounge and friends over there..........Studios wasn’t too busy which was lovely........

Lunch at Margaritaville........guys on the bar are fabulous there.......then went to Aventura to meet a friend for a quick meet up.......

Heading out to Ocean Prime tonight........Berries and Bubbles will be enjoyed.........

And we have a lovely treat ahead on Sunday......... Just loving our time here.........

Good wishes to all.......hope MonyK and macs little Luna is all better.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh funny kitty with the munchies LOL! Hope you get some sleep tonite Mac!
RFF hope you too, get a good nights sleep, and mom is comfortable. Good on the doc for keeping you informed.

Sneezing my head off today, moving a bit slow. But yeah-Friday! 1.5 more hours of work (really should be working)


Robo56 said:


> I will be leaving to take grandson on his vacation on the 22nd....He is looking forward to some Florida time. We will be staying at Universal for a week. Going to take him back to Kennedy Space Center for a day. We took them when he was 4. He is 15 now so thought he would enjoy it more. They have changed things there a little in past 11 years.
> So hoping he will enjoy it.


Oh yay! Fun with grandson! We actually bought an annual pass for DH to KSC as it was cheaper to do that and use discount for other tickets and parking. It is a pretty neat place. And dang it-think we miss you too by a day or so, but I think Pattyw is in orlando at that time. And that coffee happy dance minion...well I left my coffee travel cup on table when I left this am-remembered after dropped kid off at school-so it was a Starbucks day for me. Ugh hate the $5 spend but I needed coffee more.

DH has a nice day for golf tourney today-and he just texted he won a hole challenge and got a new golf bag.  Much cooler though-long sweater back on today as feels more like fall than spring.

Mac will have to take a pic of all the chickens together-they are about 3/4 size of the big girls now, but faster. Should video them with sound when they go to coop for bed-the racket as they tweet/cluck/screech at each other as they settle on bar (mostly the littles at each other and the older hens scolding them to be quiet I imagine LOL)


----------



## Lynne G

Bit of rain as we went to movie theater, then sun came out, temps soared.  Lovely sunny afternoon, then we do the thunderstorms roulette by dinner time into evening.  This is one of the times, I do not want to win that.

MonyK, glad to hear feeling a bit better.  Yep, car is covered with pollen again.  Older one is nasal sounding again too. Hope you stop that sneezing.  And yay, coffee.  Had some iced coffee on way home from movies.

Movie was okay.  Kinda odd story. Previews, Sonic?  Um, no.  Another animation, and another animation, um no and no  Aladdin, um, maybe.  Looked interesting.

Real, still sending positive thoughts, and hope you do get away on holiday with your grandson one of these days. Healing thoughts and no pain thoughts for your dear mum.

Schumi, sounds like you are having some good drinks and meals.  Enjoy your dinner at OP tonight.

Have to ask little one what she wants for dinner.  Whatever we make, my DH will be happy to eat leftovers. 

Meat fun for Patty, neat.

Grandson fun planning for Robo. So nice of you.  

Wonderful Friday night to you all!


----------



## bobbie68

everyone nice to drop in and check in! It has been a busy week and some ups and downs. Brian is feeling better but Liv is sick now. Thanks for all the well wishes everyone

Weather has been kind of blah. Today is rain and cool weather. Tomorrow should be nice and Mother's Day will be a washout. I usually go to the cemetery on Mother's Day but may have to put that into my plans tomorrow. I am going  to try and have a small tag sale tomorrow. Just some big items and books, games and tools. I don't want to go crazy and whatever doesn't sell will go to donation.

Prom is next Saturday. Everything is ordered and ready to go. I will be sure to post pics. I am hoping  for nice weather to take pics at our park. It is a really pretty one with a gazebo.

The next couple of weeks are crazy with Liv and school activities but I do like them. I know I will miss this when she is done.

I keep counting down to vacation and can't wait

I woke up on Wedensday so over putting my hair up in a ponytail everyday cause of these hot flashes. I went with Liv to the hair dresser and came home with my hair cut very short. It feels so nice now having it off my neck. 

Schumi Glad that you are enjoying yourself. I hope the weather stays hot for you

Charade I am sorry you are not feeling good. I totally understand I  too have been having some health problems and get into not talking much. I hope everything goes well for you. Good thoughts I hope the thoughts of your grad trip will help!!

Patty sounds like your grad trip is going to be great! How exciting... Before I know it Liv will be there. I hope your weather gets better. I hear you on the watching what you eat. I looked in the mirror yesterday and was like ... I don't know where the weight gain came from. I am going to try real hard

Mac I am glad that your were able to get the kitty to the doctor . I am glad it went well and they are recovering. I have mine going for dental check up Monday and maybe more surgery. I hope you are feeling good and it is so nice to see you posting more

Tink I am sorry you are having a things go wrong. I know how that can feel. I hope things turn around for you soon It is hard to decide do you have an older car with no car payment or a new car payment and warranty.

Robo It sounds like a great trip with your grandson. I agree you are a great grandma! A week in Universal is always the best I hope you and Mr. are doing good

Ckmiles I am glad your test went well.  I haven't done one of those yet. I am kind of dreading it till I can get in shape. Nice to see you post and getting excited for your  trip too.

Lynne I am glad that you are enjoying tea! Is it hot or cold? Since I have started bad hot flashes I can't drink anything hot anymore, it's a bummer.  I have learned to like iced everything right now What park did you go to last weekend? It's nice that you can have a good time even if the weather doesn't cooperate.

Monykalyn I hope your household feels better soon. I love your chicken stories. I really never knew about their personality traits they sound like a hoot

RFF Wishing your mum good thoughts. I hope you can get some sleep

I am not sure what dinner is tonight....I am thinking take out of some sort.

I hope everyone has a great Friday night

 to any of the SANS family I missed!!


----------



## Lynne G

Evening Bobbie.  Glad DH is feeling better, though hope Liv will feel better soon.  Exciting times with prom next weekend.  Little one did take her dress to be altered, just shortening the straps and hemming.  And yeah, us too, a wet Mother’s Day and barely 50.  Will feel cool for sure.  Most of the time, I drink tea hot.  Coffee, tend to get it iced.  Don’t ask me why, but I get cold flashes.  Oh, and park is Dorney.  About an hour away drive, depending on traffic.  Even nicer, my Dsis is on the way, so always nice to pit stop there on way home, if we need to wash up, or wash up and crash.  It was even nicer we could wash and dry our wet clothes while we visited with her last weekend.  Park will be more fun when the weather is warmer.  For May, until Memorial Day, only open Fridays and the weekends.  They close right after Halloween, then they re-open the first week in May or last week in April, with those 3 days schedule.  

Little one wanted ice cream.  Um, nah.  I am full from the pasta we made.  

 

Quiet night, and a good night to each and every homie.


----------



## macraven

_I almost did the one unforgivable sin

Did not send MIL a card for Mothers’ Day

So did online FTD flower order this evening and it will be delivered Saturday  morning

Costly mistake as I had a $40 extra fee for weekend delivery
Sat/Sun charged the same

Hope all the homies have a great weekend !_


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, come on Mac, thought is there.  Good DIL.

Burgers for lunch.  Shopping and nice enough day


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Very slow here today. I hope that means everyone is out doing something fun.  I was supposed to go the Richmond Zoo today, but still not feeling great. It’s also supposed to rain most of the day. 

The sore throat is almost gone and I am just waiting on test results for the other issue. I have to go back to the doc on Thursday for another test. 

Well wishes to anyone else who is feeling under the weather right now.


----------



## pattyw

Realfoodfans said:


> Many thanks for all your continued support and again I am enjoying following everybody’s day - chicken, cat, vacation, family or work related!



Sending hugs to you everyday! and I like your summary of everyone's day!



schumigirl said:


> Heading out to Ocean Prime tonight........Berries and Bubbles will be enjoyed.........



Sounds great!



Monykalyn said:


> Mac will have to take a pic of all the chickens together-they are about 3/4 size of the big girls now, but faster.



Can't wait to see the pics!



Lynne G said:


> then we do the thunderstorms roulette by dinner time into evening. This is one of the times, I do not want to win that.



I think we've definitely lost the game with our weather here! Rain, rain, rain, a little sun, rain,rain..... 



bobbie68 said:


> Prom is next Saturday. Everything is ordered and ready to go. I will be sure to post pics.



Yay!! Looking forward to the pics!!



bobbie68 said:


> ... I don't know where the weight gain came from.



I think now that I'm over 50, whenever I even talk about food, I gain a pound!



macraven said:


> So did online FTD flower order this evening and it will be delivered Saturday morning



So nice of you!



Charade67 said:


> The sore throat is almost gone and I am just waiting on test results for the other issue.



Sending healing wishes your way! Take it easy this weekend! 

So it's sunny for a bit today, then rain moves in! We have many errands to do today- grocery shopping first.  Then, we have to organize items in our storage unit. They are having a site wide garage sale there next week and we hope to sell a lot! We have had this storage unit since 2016 when my FIL passed away and we cleaned out the house and have added to it when my dad died in 2017 - and we acquired more stuff! and then when Kyle and Erin moved to Florida last year even more stuff! Too much stuff!!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Sue M

Good afternoon everyone, I’m ba-ack lol!  Wonderful trip, daughter had a blast. Loved RPH. Finally got to try Mythos, something that’s been on my radar but never gotten around to.  We both had the Fork and Spoon Grilled Cheese with pork belly in tomato soup. Really liked it. 
I’m so glad I bought the photo package when they offered the Mardi Gras 1 yr AP special. We got a lot of fun photos. 

Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening.  On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around. 

Yesterday morning I phoned my doctor and got in. He said it sounded like my blood pressure dropped, made worse being strapped into an airplane seat unable to lay down. He sent me for blood work just to make sure.  Feeling better except for the usual jet lag now. 

My husbands cousin and partner are in town from Nova Scotia, staying at brother-in-law’s. We went out for Chinese food yesterday, today we’re hosting a bbq.  Dry rub ribs, roasted nugget potatoes, and 2 salads.


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored right now. Dh is at his university’s graduation, B has been in her room most of the day, there is nothing on TV, and it is pouring rain outside. 



pattyw said:


> Sending healing wishes your way! Take it easy this weekend!
> 
> So it's sunny for a bit today, then rain moves in! We have many errands to do today- grocery shopping first. Then, we have to organize items in our storage unit. They are having a site wide garage sale there next week and we hope to sell a lot! We have had this storage unit since 2016 when my FIL passed away and we cleaned out the house and have added to it when my dad died in 2017 - and we acquired more stuff! and then when Kyle and Erin moved to Florida last year even more stuff! Too much stuff!!!



Thanks Patty. I’ve done a little light housecleaning and some laundry today, but mostly just sitting around doing noting. I remember cleaning out a storage unit a few years ago. We found VHS tapes from when B was a toddler. 



Sue M said:


> Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening. On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around.


 Glad to hear that you had an enjoyable trip but, holy cow!, that sounds terrifying.  Glad you are feeling better now.

I am debating on what to wear for B’s graduation. It’s been a long time since I’ve been to one. Do people usually dress up or not? I may use this as an excuse to buy something new anyway.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I’m ba-ack lol!  Wonderful trip, daughter had a blast. Loved RPH.
> 
> Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening.  On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around.
> 
> Yesterday morning I phoned my doctor and got in. He said it sounded like my blood pressure dropped, made worse being strapped into an airplane seat unable to lay down. He sent me for blood work just to make sure.  Feeling better except for the usual jet lag now.
> 
> My husbands cousin and partner are in town from Nova Scotia, staying at brother-in-law’s. We went out for Chinese food yesterday, today we’re hosting a bbq.  Dry rub ribs, roasted nugget potatoes, and 2 salads.



_That is truly a very scary thing you had on the plane

Glad you had your daughter with you!

Blood pressure can cause a lot of issues
Your lab work will hopefully show if anything is off 

With a bit of more rest, jet lag
will disappear 

You do have a lengthy flight when you go to Orlando
And a time difference 

Enjoy the family that is visiting you

All your food sounds delish!

And, welcome back home ..._


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Yesterday morning I phoned my doctor and got in. He said it sounded like my blood pressure dropped, made worse being strapped into an airplane seat unable to lay down. He sent me for blood work just to make sure. Feeling better except for the usual jet lag now.




That is a scary experience! Glad you are feeling better! and good idea to have yourself checked by your doctor!
Welcome home!



Charade67 said:


> I am so bored right now. Dh is at his university’s graduation, B has been in her room most of the day, there is nothing on TV, and it is pouring rain outside.



Any movies you can stream? I like to go to my Amazon prime and check out the free stuff to watch! You need rest- so maybe a nap with your kitty?



Charade67 said:


> I am debating on what to wear for B’s graduation. It’s been a long time since I’ve been to one. Do people usually dress up or not? I may use this as an excuse to buy something new anyway.



I think business casual works anywhere now. Casual pants, capris, or a skirt would work. But, why not use this as an excuse to get something new!

Packing up the van with stuff from our basement to sell- and off to get a bite to eat and to the storage unit! Not a very exciting Saturday night!

Take care all!!


----------



## macraven

_Charade when my boys graduated from high school, most of the parents dressed causal

Been years ago so don’t know how casual or fancy dress will be for those attending 

I’m sure others in this thread have had it will be going to high school graduations this month

Lynne has a daughter that is graduating 
Hope she can share here dress attire thoughts 

Hope you have started to feel better now _


----------



## macraven

_Just saw pattyw gave the answer
about attire for hs graduation 

Go with her advice _


----------



## Charade67

DH says at the university graduation he’s seen everything from shorts and flip flops to a 3 piece suit. I think I will go for somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lazy day here. Didn't even get out of PJ's until afternoon-cold rainy and grey most of day. Sun peeking out now as it is getting ready to set. 
Charade-kinda the same here-bored but watched Cardinal game and Blues hockey about to start. DH just left to get pizza.
Sue-welcome home and glad you are ok! Hope nothing comes from the tests (and for Charade's tests too)
Patty-I need you to motivate me to clean out our stuff-been in this house 10 years now-double the length of time we have ever stayed in a house - moving every 3-5 years required us to purge. 
Graduation weekend around here. This time next year will have 2 graduations. Hit me last night as was talking to son (who is suddenly looking me in eyes-he shot up 3 inches in a month I think) that it will just be him left at home in just over a year...his response was "but then I will be stuck doing ALL the chores" LOL. Oldest is coming home in a week for ~week before she flies off to New Mexico for the summer (with field trip to Alaska).

Remembered to send stuff to Dh mom, oldest dtr in florida, and my mom but forgot his stepmom  Not on purpose-meant to remind him to call his sister to see what she is doing and just send her money to add our names...


----------



## Lynne G

Dinner and some fun with little one tonight.  Rain on and off, but still not that cold.  When the rain came, temps dropped 10 degrees.  

Now chilling and seeing what there is to watch on the TV.

Hoping the rain holds off, little one and I are going to the zoo first thing in the morning.  I will be in my jacket, saying with the rainy day, 50.  Sigh.  

Hey, at least it is a Saturday night, not Sunday one.

And so scary, Sue.  I am glad you are okay.  Blood pressure is not to be messed with.  Happy you and daughter had a fun time at Universal.

Yep, Charade, most of the crowd at older one’s graduation was in casual attire.  Some, like me, were in business clothes, as was coming home late from work, and did not feel like changing.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I am so bored right now. Dh is at his university’s graduation, B has been in her room most of the day, there is nothing on TV, and it is pouring rain outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Patty. I’ve done a little light housecleaning and some laundry today, but mostly just sitting around doing noting. I remember cleaning out a storage unit a few years ago. We found VHS tapes from when B was a toddler.
> 
> Glad to hear that you had an enjoyable trip but, holy cow!, that sounds terrifying.  Glad you are feeling better now.
> 
> I am debating on what to wear for B’s graduation. It’s been a long time since I’ve been to one. Do people usually dress up or not? I may use this as an excuse to buy something new anyway.


Thanks.  Feeling better now.
When I attended both daughters high school grads I just wore smart casual.  A nice pair of slacks, blouse, and light jacket or sweater.
Rainy days really sap the motivation to get anything done out of me!  



macraven said:


> _That is truly a very scary thing you had on the plane
> 
> Glad you had your daughter with you!
> 
> Blood pressure can cause a lot of issues
> Your lab work will hopefully show if anything is off
> 
> With a bit of more rest, jet lag
> will disappear
> 
> You do have a lengthy flight when you go to Orlando
> And a time difference
> 
> Enjoy the family that is visiting you
> 
> All your food sounds delish!
> 
> And, welcome back home ..._


Thanks. I guess I should be happy it was low blood pressure and not high!  But it was scary.  And so glad daughter was there, it would have been horrifying having a total stranger sitting next to me.
Yes, 6.5 hr flight and 3 hr time change always takes me a few days to recover. Quicker to recover going home, but flying east seems to take longer to adjust.  Getting up at 7:00 for park opening is like getting up at 4am. Ugh. Glad I had a week in Ft Lauderdale first to adjust to EST. 

Dinner was fun.  We dined outside in the patio.  Warm evening, had capris and sleeveless top on. The wisteria is in full bloom. Universal daughter came for dinner. And since she’s had 17 days with me lol, won’t be over tomorrow for Mother’s Day. But she’s signed us up for a Disney Trivia Night Wednesday at a local pub. We’re trying to come up with a Team name the 3 of us can agree on!
Getting together tomorrow for breakfast with the cousins.


----------



## Sue M

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. I have had low blood pressure bouts before but just the usual dizzy spell if I’ve gotten up to quick. And I just lay back down till it passes. Apparently symptoms got so bad because being strapped into an airplane seat and unable to lay down made it a lot worse. But I’m feeling better now. Just jet lagged.

Monykalyn yes, you should post chick videos!  They sound so funny.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Our oldest boy has graduation today, Happy Mother’s Day to all you wonderful mother’s!!!

What you do is so great!!!

Have a fantastic day, you deserve it!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sue M said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I’m ba-ack lol!  Wonderful trip, daughter had a blast. Loved RPH. Finally got to try Mythos, something that’s been on my radar but never gotten around to.  We both had the Fork and Spoon Grilled Cheese with pork belly in tomato soup. Really liked it.
> I’m so glad I bought the photo package when they offered the Mardi Gras 1 yr AP special. We got a lot of fun photos.
> 
> Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening.  On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around.
> 
> Yesterday morning I phoned my doctor and got in. He said it sounded like my blood pressure dropped, made worse being strapped into an airplane seat unable to lay down. He sent me for blood work just to make sure.  Feeling better except for the usual jet lag now.
> 
> My husbands cousin and partner are in town from Nova Scotia, staying at brother-in-law’s. We went out for Chinese food yesterday, today we’re hosting a bbq.  Dry rub ribs, roasted nugget potatoes, and 2 salads.


I suffer with low blood pressure these days - have passed out twice but mostly symptoms as you described.  I keep very well hydrated and now add salt (pink Himalayan) to meals.  Only other advice is to do leg exercises when on flights and when getting up to take my time.  
I had it under control but recently back to doctor as happening when I’d sat down.  Advised it’s because I’m in heightened anxiety and my adrenaline high then I sit down, calm down, relax and adrenaline plummets causing symptoms.
I hope you get sorted - I’m
really not wanting medication so trying to deal with it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning everyone - was absolutely beautiful here at 7am but  clouding up again now.
First day in 2 weeks since Mum was admitted I am planning not to visit which feels very tough.  She told me yesterday I hadn’t been for days though so I don’t think she will realise.  I have organised two sets of visitors today and if my son and DIL feel there’s a problem later I will dive over there.  It’s only about 35 minutes away if needed.
So much to sort out at home and I want to spend time later with the grandchildren and my daughter who is missing our support.  If it stays dry DH wants to cut the grass there as it’s a large plot of land.
Prom and graduation pictures will be appreciated please!  In starting our clear out I’ve been finding loads of old pictures and reminiscing - nothing better than actual photos not just on screen that disappear as technology changes.
Peaceful Sunday all.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popping in before work to wish all you mom's a happy mother's day.

It's going to be a rainy commute this morning...hopefully it will clear up later on or it will be a boring day in the garden center.  Of course we will get the last minute shoppers looking for a mom's day gift.

Sue, glad you're feeling better after the scare on the plane.  

Hope all the homies who are under the weather feel better soon.

Hi to mac,  Carole, patty, Lynne, Robo, Charade, Bobbie, monyk, real, and keisha wherever she is and anyone else who is reading along 

Have a fantastic day


----------



## Lynne G

5:30, ah, that’s rain.  Back to rest.  Watching clock to around 6, then decided time to get up.  House feels cool, with all the early morning rain.  Roads sound wet.  

Time for tea, long sleeve shirt and long pants on, and throw on my legs.  Hoping the rain does hold off while we stroll around the zoo.

Have a beautiful Mother’s Day!

Sorry you have to work today,Tink.  Hope work goes quick, and you get to relax with a glass of wine sooner than later.

Ack, the neighbor’s chickens must be out.  

Later homies.  More tea, please.  Yep, a perfect morning.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Sans family Mother’s and Wives.


----------



## macraven

_I’m a loss in posting pictures 
Completely an idiot with using an iPhone 

But can send warm wishes to all for to have a lovely Mother’s Day

Can always count on Robo and others to share special days with us through pictures 

Thanks!

Add me to the club here of low bp 
Medicine helps and would be lost without it

Have a fantastic Mother’s Day!
Enjoy your day._


----------



## ckmiles

Good Morning!

Quick stop by to wish all Mom's a Happy Mother's Day!  I hope you all enjoy your day!

Im off to pack..  1 sleep to go!


----------



## Lynne G

Little one caught me as trying to zip up.  Rainy and cool feeling at the zoo.   

Cute little baby up there.  

We had fun, now enjoying matzo ball soup, some sour pickles and omelette. Brunch with little one.  Happy.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Rainy mother’s day here. I didn’t get much sleep last night, so I see a nap in my future. 



Monykalyn said:


> Lazy day here. Didn't even get out of PJ's until afternoon-cold rainy and grey most of day. Sun peeking out now as it is getting ready to set.


 Sounds like my day yesterday.



Monykalyn said:


> Hit me last night as was talking to son (who is suddenly looking me in eyes-he shot up 3 inches in a month I think) that it will just be him left at home in just over a year...his response was "but then I will be stuck doing ALL the chores" LOL.


 This is B’s world everyday since she is an only child. I think she will be glad to live in the dorms next year. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, Charade, most of the crowd at older one’s graduation was in casual attire. Some, like me, were in business clothes, as was coming home late from work, and did not feel like changing





Sue M said:


> When I attended both daughters high school grads I just wore smart casual. A nice pair of slacks, blouse, and light jacket or sweater.



B’s graduation will be at 9:30 on a Saturday morning. I think smart casual will be the way to go. I’m thinking of buying a new pair of casual/dress pants and a nice blouse. I only own one dress.



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning everyone - was absolutely beautiful here at 7am but  clouding up again now.
> First day in 2 weeks since Mum was admitted I am planning not to visit which feels very tough.  She told me yesterday I hadn’t been for days though so I don’t think she will realise.  I have organised two sets of visitors today and if my son and DIL feel there’s a problem later I will dive over there.  It’s only about 35 minutes away if needed.
> So much to sort out at home and I want to spend time later with the grandchildren and my daughter who is missing our support.  If it stays dry DH wants to cut the grass there as it’s a large plot of land.
> Prom and graduation pictures will be appreciated please!  In starting our clear out I’ve been finding loads of old pictures and reminiscing - nothing better than actual photos not just on screen that disappear as technology changes.
> Peaceful Sunday all.


 Continued prayers for your mom and I hope you are able to get some time for yourself. 



tink1957 said:


> hopefully it will clear up later on or it will be a boring day in the garden center. Of course we will get the last minute shoppers looking for a mom's day gift.


 Wishing you a slow day at work today. I think B is going to be among those last minute shoppers. She asked me to take her to the mall Friday night, but whatever she was looking for she couldn’t find. I told dh that if she asked him about a gift that I would be happy with an iTunes gift card. 



macraven said:


> I’m a loss in posting pictures
> Completely an idiot with using an iPhone


 I’m with you. Posting on a phone is a pain.



ckmiles said:


> Im off to pack.. 1 sleep to go!


Have a great trip. 

We are of to get some lunch. I’m trying to think of someplace that won’t be super crowded with  all the mother’s day And post graduation crowds.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> DH says at the university graduation he’s seen everything from shorts and flip flops to a 3 piece suit. I think I will go for somewhere in the middle.



Sounds like a good plan!



Monykalyn said:


> .his response was "but then I will be stuck doing ALL the chores" LOL.



Yep- but tell him he'll get ALL of the attention, too!!  



Sue M said:


> Dinner was fun. We dined outside in the patio.



Sounds great!  So cool here- we can't sit outside!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Our oldest boy has graduation today,



Congratulations!



Realfoodfans said:


> So much to sort out at home and I want to spend time later with the grandchildren and my daughter who is missing our support. If it stays dry DH wants to cut the grass there as it’s a large plot of land.



Enjoy your day with DD and the grands!



tink1957 said:


> Just popping in before work to wish all you mom's a happy mother's day.



Happy Mother's Day, Tink! Kick up your feet after work and relax!



Lynne G said:


> Time for tea, long sleeve shirt and long pants on, and throw on my legs. Hoping the rain does hold off while we stroll around the zoo.



Have fun at the zoo!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the Sans family Mother’s and Wives.



Happy Mother's Day, Robo!



macraven said:


> Have a fantastic Mother’s Day!
> Enjoy your day.




Happy Mom's Day, Mac!



ckmiles said:


> Im off to pack.. 1 sleep to go!



 Have a great trip!




Lynne G said:


> Little one caught me as trying to zip up. Rainy and cool feeling at the zoo.


 
Nice that they gave out roses! Happy Mom's Day!  Cute baby monkey!



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Rainy mother’s day here. I didn’t get much sleep last night, so I see a nap in my future.



Happy Mom's Day, Charade!!


Have a great day all!!


----------



## bobbie68

Just wanted to take a moment to wish all my SANS Moms a Happy Mother's Day!!!! 

I hope everyone of you has the best day ever!!!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to wish all my SANS Moms a Happy Mother's Day!!!!



Happy Mom's Day, Bobbie!!!


----------



## pattyw

We even have a birth-cat mom celebration at our house!!

Here is Ginger, mom:

 

Mom to: Colby & Oliver:

  

Happy Mother's Day, Ginger!!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> We even have a birth-cat mom celebration at our house!!
> 
> Here is Ginger, mom:
> 
> View attachment 400221
> 
> Mom to: Colby & Oliver:
> 
> View attachment 400222 View attachment 400223
> 
> Happy Mother's Day, Ginger!!



Awww....they’re all gorgeous.


----------



## Robo56

pattyw said:


> Nice!! at Portofino?



Sapphire this time unless something changes.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo It sounds like a great trip with your grandson. I agree you are a great grandma! A week in Universal is always the best I hope you and Mr. are doing good


 
Thanks bobbie68...I sure do enjoy spending time with the grandchildren.




Sue M said:


> Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening. On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around.



Wow.....sounds frightening. So glad to hear your daughter was there and you are doing better.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Our oldest boy has graduation today, Happy Mother’s Day to all you wonderful mother’s!!!



Happy graduation to your son.

 







pattyw said:


> We even have a birth-cat mom celebration at our house!!




Beautiful cats pattyw


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Awww....they’re all gorgeous.



Thanks, Charade!



Robo56 said:


> Sapphire this time unless something changes.



Love Sapphire!!



Robo56 said:


> Beautiful cats pattyw



Thanks!! 

I've been a couch potato all day! Joe made breakfast! Troy bought me flowers! Kyle & Erin sent a card and called- told us all about their cruise!! They just got off of their cruise in Port Canaveral and headed over to UO.  They checked in to Cabana Bay!! Lucky!!  We're going out to dinner later with my mom!


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Mother’s Day to all.........

Despite not being an American I’m still celebrating........

We have been very kindly given the use of a cabana all day today......and make use of it we have. We got here at 8.30 after chatting to Kyle and stayed till 11am where we left for a while. 

The very lovely and very kind Mr Beiderman had us at the Mother’s Day Brunch as his guests which was beautiful......there was every kind of food you could imagine......and I think I ate my body weight in shrimp and crab legs.......very grateful to him for such a lovely gift. It really was wonderful. Can thoroughly recommend Sapphire Falls special brunches.......

Thankfully rain came on while we were in the brunch so we missed the pool closure due to weather......didn’t last long and pool reopened just after we got changed back into swimming stuff.........

So sitting enjoying ourselves and having a very relaxing and wonderful day by the pool........at least till 8.45 tonight when we’ll go back up to our room to watch GoT..........

Congrats to DisneyLifePapioNe son on his graduation.....always a special reason to celebrate......

Having a wonderful time and met some lovely folks from the boards....... SCSabresfan and his wife in the Club Lounge yesterday and Nancy (Team Jacob) in StrongWater Bar last night........lovely to meet them all........

Haven’t caught up with everyone’s posts......but hope all are well........back to the sunshine........


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy reading trip report, Schumi.

Congratulations to Disneylife’s son.  Great achievement.

Patty, sweet cats. Nice all kids kept in touch with you.

Robo, trip sounds fun at SF.  

Chinese dinner with dear mom and family.  Full and a bit left over.  I am sure it will be eaten later, so not planning on taking it for lunch tomorrow.

Hope this finds all having a nice night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Mother’s Day to all!
Very chill day here. Takeout Mexican for dinner. Kids got me fancy chocolate covered strawberries- actually delivered Friday. I wasn’t supposed to find out til today lol. 
Spent day watching old monster movies (Frankenstein and Wolfman) in prep for HHN. Now watching Mummy as middle said she’s never seen the whole thing. She’s thoroughly enjoying it too. 
18 days...


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Our oldest boy has graduation today, Happy Mother’s Day to all you wonderful mother’s!!!
> 
> What you do is so great!!!
> 
> Have a fantastic day, you deserve it!!!



_Somehow I missed this post earlier 

A big congratulations for your son’s graduation!

It’s a big step in life when that happens

Wish him success in whatever he pursues 

I hope you had an awesome Mother’s Day_


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> We even have a birth-cat mom celebration at our house!!
> 
> Here is Ginger, mom:
> 
> View attachment 400221
> 
> Mom to: Colby & Oliver:
> 
> View attachment 400222 View attachment 400223
> 
> Happy Mother's Day, Ginger!!



_Hope Miss Ginger got extra kitty treats on her birthday 

Gorgeous cat !
And her babies are beautiful!_


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> _Hope Miss Ginger got extra kitty treats on her birthday
> 
> Gorgeous cat !
> And her babies are beautiful!_




Yes- the kitties received their favorite food this morning! But Ginger is a true unselfish mama! Every morning, Oliver finishes his food in record time and goes right over to steal Ginger's food. As any mama would do, she humbly steps aside so her son can eat the rest of her plate!

And we did sneak her a few treats!!

Hope everyone had a great day! Had a great dinner with my mom! We took her out for Italian as spaghetti is her favorite dish!  She even indulged in a glass of wine with dinner! 

Good night all!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thank you everyone!!!!!

We are just so happy for him!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother’s Day!!!

We had quite a busy day, but we’ll worth it obviously, my wife and I celebrate 20 years in January and it’s just so much to take in our first born has graduated, we are just sooooo proud and happy!!!


----------



## Lynne G

A hearty hello to all the homies!  Good Monday Morning.  Wet and cool feeling commute.  Yep, heated car seat, umbrella, and now sweater on.  Tea for me, and it's a Monday.  Why yes it is. 






  Yeah, and I was trying to find some warmer clothes to wear.  Between the very wet and cool feeling yesterday, until the looking like another wet and cooler day, warmer coat worn.  Ack, still cannot put that away yet.  And it's almost the middle of May.

So, for this Monday:






 -  me, happy.  Tastsykake and tea, yep, happy.  

For those enjoying their holiday/vacation, those ready to go, and those in route, fabulous time to you all.  For the rest of us with countdowns, tick, tick, tick.  Fun to look forward to, and may time go fast..  

Magical and Marvelous Monday to all the homies.  And Real, sending more positive thoughts for mum, and hoping she is not in pain.  

More tea.  Why yes I will.  Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

Good Monday morning all!!

Lynne- same cold, dreary, rainy weather here! I've had the heat on in the house all weekend!! Yuk!!

Day off today- have a lot of housework- cleaning, laundry, and trying to clean out a few cupboards, too! There is no yard work in the near future as our yard is a swamp from all this rain!! 

Time for coffee!! Have a great day all!!


----------



## Sue M

Realfoodfans thanks.  Yeah, I don’t want to have to be on meds for this either.  I could be better about hydration. I’ve been trying to cut down adding salt as all my friends tell me I add too much!  Maybe for me it’s not such a bad idea!
Hope you enjoyed your day off hospital duty. 

Tink hope Garden Centre wasn’t too boring for you in the rain!  My husband had bought all of the hanging baskets for our patio!  Almost. Only a few more plants to buy for a couple of urns, and another planter on my light post. 

Mac sorry to hear you also have low BP problems. Always hear about people having to take meds for high BP, but never for low!

ckmiles, safe travels!

Charade hope you found a lunch place that wasn’t too crowded. We never go out on Mother’s Day in town. This is the first Mother’s Day I’ve been in town in awhile. Usually my daughters and I go to a small town, Harrison Hot Springs on Saturday and over night, leaving Sunday after Brunch.  It’s about a 1.5 hr drive from home.  The hotel is one of those historical grand old hotels. Thru the years wings have been added on. And it has 4 or 5 hot spring fed pools. We’ve been lucky, since we started going the weather has been good. 
Didn’t go this year as we just got home from Florida. 

Pattyw beautiful kitties. 

Schumi brunch and pool cabana sound lovely. During our stay I had great plans to check out Sapphire and CB since they’re so close to RPH but never got around to it.  Amazing how fast 10 days go. 
Sorry we never got the chance to meet, timing just was too tight.  Next time!

Monykalyn Mexican take out sounds fun. Love Mexican food. This trip we tried Anjitos in City Walk. Was disappointed. 
Not long for your trip now!

DisneyLifePapioNe congrats on sons grad!

Lynne still sunny here but rain reported for Tuesday. Every time my Wisteria is in bloom I can count on it raining and knocking off all the blooms!
Enjoy your Tastykake!  I’ve always heard so much about them, an east coast friend bought me down some once when our WDW trips coincided!

Happy Mother’s Day and hope everyone had a wonderful Mother’s Day. Sounds like you did!  We have cousins out visiting from Nova Scotia so Saturday night was the family dinner/BBQ.  Mother’s Day was pretty quiet.  Cousins came for breakfast. Rest of day was quiet. Just lounged around!  I was feeling tired and lazy!  Then GOT night!

Woke up at 5:30 am this morning. Ugh. My time is still messed up. May be a nap in my future lol. I’m going to Costco  early, in hopes Garden centre is still open.  Then get home and unpack and do laundry while I can still hang it out. Tomorrow is supposed to rain.


----------



## pattyw

Hi Sue!! Nice about buying outdoor plants! Love hanging baskets! Hopefully the weather will turn next weekend so I can pretty up the yard! 

Bon Voyage Ckmiles! Have a fantastic trip!!


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Quick stop by to wish all Mom's a Happy Mother's Day!  I hope you all enjoy your day!
> 
> Im off to pack..  1 sleep to go!


_Had to go a page or two to copy this 
Hooray! 
It’s travel day for youse

Safe flight and have an awesome vacation!_


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. I'm going to keep this quick since I can barely keep my eyes open. I have not slept well for the past 2 nights.  I discovered that one of the Hallmark channels shows old Hart to Hart episodes from about 3-6 in the morning. I'm trying to stay awake in hopes that I will be able to sleep better tonight. 



schumigirl said:


> Despite not being an American I’m still celebrating.


 What's the expression? When in Rome.....



Monykalyn said:


> Kids got me fancy chocolate covered strawberries


 Yummy. Dh sent me some once. They weren't  delivered on time, so the company sent a second batch.  



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We had quite a busy day, but we’ll worth it obviously, my wife and I celebrate 20 years in January and it’s just so much to take in our first born has graduated, we are just sooooo proud and happy!!!


 Sorry I missed you earlier. Congratulations on the graduation. 



Lynne G said:


> Between the very wet and cool feeling yesterday, until the looking like another wet and cooler day, warmer coat worn. Ack, still cannot put that away yet. And it's almost the middle of May.


 We started out wet and cool today too, but got some much needed sun this afternoon. 



pattyw said:


> Day off today- have a lot of housework- cleaning, laundry, and trying to clean out a few cupboards, too! There is no yard work in the near future as our yard is a swamp from all this rain!!


 I'm doing laundry now. Not sure when I will find the time to get it all done. Maybe I should have done some last night when I couldn't sleep.



Sue M said:


> Charade hope you found a lunch place that wasn’t too crowded. We never go out on Mother’s Day in town.


 Thanks. We did find a place. Not my first choice, but it was fine. We usually make reservations at one of my favorite  local restaurants, but I just wasn't  really feeling up to it this year. 

We are finalizing more plans for the California trip. We are going to meet up with the woman who is possibly dh's niece. She has recently relocated to Los Angeles. (For those who are new here  a brief background - dh was adopted as an infant, recently did an Ancestry DNA test and has discovered that he might have half siblings.)


----------



## Sue M

Ckmiles safe travels!  

Charade any new plans for LA?  We don’t go until 2nd week ish of August. Only going to DL. Not expecting to get into Galaxy edge. 

Today I came down with a cold, ugh. Probably from flight. Yuck. Tonight is cousins last night in town so we’re all going out for Japanese at local restaurant. Don’t know how much I’ll feel like eating but at least it’s not heavy. 

Wednesday is our Disney Trivia pub night.  We decided on a name, Beer Necessities. Can’t remember if I mentioned. My head is so stuffed up I can’t think.


----------



## macraven

_Sue M, hope the cold you have disappears quickly!

Sending you Mummy Dust for a fast  recovery 

You need the be in top form for Beer Necessities Wednesday..._


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Ckmiles safe travels!
> 
> Charade any new plans for LA?  We don’t go until 2nd week ish of August. Only going to DL. Not expecting to get into Galaxy edge.
> 
> Today I came down with a cold, ugh. Probably from flight. Yuck. Tonight is cousins last night in town so we’re all going out for Japanese at local restaurant. Don’t know how much I’ll feel like eating but at least it’s not heavy.
> 
> Wednesday is our Disney Trivia pub night.  We decided on a name, Beer Necessities. Can’t remember if I mentioned. My head is so stuffed up I can’t think.



I don’t think we have anything new planned. We have a lot already to pack into the few days we are going to be there. 
Sorry about the cold. Hopefully it won’t last long.
Great name - Beer Necessities. Very punny. DH and I were once on a fun bowling league. We were big fans of the show Whose Line is it Anyway at the time. Our league name was Whose Lane is it Anyway.


----------



## Lynne G

Trivia night sounds fun, Sue, and sorry to hear about your cold.  Hope  you are feeling better today, and get rid of that cold soon. 

Charade, your trip out West does sound busy, but I bet lots of fun.  There is much to do out there,you can spend days and days.

Ah, a dark, and rainy commute.  Luckily all must have thought to sleep in some, but that slow mo, braking through the green light, just before I had to turn, grr, he must have been still half asleep.  Yep, and heated car seat, with warmer jacket on.  No sun to see near horizon either.  Ah, just another not so nice day.

But it is for CK, and Schumi, who are both now enjoying the sun and fun.  Hope you had safe travels CK. 

Well, it is a Tuesday, so that means, Mac may have to get to the Taco Bell.  Ah yes, another , to all the homies.  Have a great Tuesday, have some tea, or coffee, or water. 

Later homies, time for tea, and sigh, sweater where are ya?  Sun you'd better make an appearance soon.  I'm tired of rain and gray days.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and for those not staying onsite, and want to park in the garages, if you buy two or more matinee time tickets from the Cinemark theater in CityWalk, you get a one car, reimbursed regular parking fee when you go to the box office.  All the info is here:  on the Universal blog's announcement of it:  https://blog.universalorlando.com/visiting-us/cinemark-parking-at-citywalk/.  Pretty nice, as I can assume you can stay the rest of the day, and night, in CityWalk, and the parks.  And heck, usually matinee tickets are cheaper.

I so need more tea.

And hey--- where is everyone?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  ah yes, make it tea, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  come on homies:


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Well, it is a Tuesday, so that means, Mac may have to get to the Taco Bell.  Ah yes, another View attachment 400657, to all the homies.  Have a great Tuesday, have some tea, or coffee, or water.
> 
> Later homies, time for tea
> .


 
_Yes, it’s a given
Tuesday 
Taco Bell 

Story behind why we make Tuesday Taco Bell night


A very good morning to all the homies reading or checking in today

No updates from Schumi so that means she and Tom are having the time of their life 
Well deserved 

Was thinking of real and charade and hope both are doing fine today_


----------



## ckmiles

Good morning !

We made it after some delays due to the rain. 

Off to studios this morning. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 


 

 

 




ckmiles said:


> Good morning !
> 
> We made it after some delays due to the rain.
> 
> Off to studios this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Ck...so great to hear you made it to Universal.......have a great time in the Studios today.

 


Morning Lynne always nice to see your happy animal pics in the morning. 


Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

ckmiles said:


> Good morning !
> 
> We made it after some delays due to the rain.
> 
> Off to studios this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




_Hooray!!

You are there now and the fun has begun

Spend all your time enjoying UO

You can sleep when you return home...._


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Glad to see you made it to the darkside ck...hope you have a blast.

I'm home waiting for my car to be fixed ...hope it's just the brakes today after the last time.  They always seem to find something extra.

Hi Lynne, mac and Robo...have a great taco Tuesday


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, always enjoy spot trip reports.  Ack, to hearing some delays, but have an awesome time in the parks, CK.

Tink, hope your car gets back soon, and not too bad a bill.  Stinks when not having a car at your ready.

Good Morning Robo, hope you and yours are doing well.  Hope your HHN cup has some good coffee in there.  

Good Morning, Mac.  Hope you have recovered from your great trip, and feeling well.  Taco Bell maybe for me, though maybe a hoagie place too.  Not sure.  Will ask the kids when I get home.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> We are finalizing more plans for the California trip. We are going to meet up with the woman who is possibly dh's niece. She has recently relocated to Los Angeles. (For those who are new here a brief background - dh was adopted as an infant, recently did an Ancestry DNA test and has discovered that he might have half siblings.)



California will be great! and hope the family meet up goes well!



Sue M said:


> Today I came down with a cold, ugh. Probably from flight



So sorry about that! Sending healing wishes your way!



Lynne G said:


> Yep, and heated car seat, with warmer jacket on.



Same here!  The weather man has promised that we will see warm temps and sun this weekend! I hope so!!



macraven said:


> Story behind why we make Tuesday Taco Bell night



Can't wait to hear it!



ckmiles said:


> Good morning !
> 
> We made it after some delays due to the rain.
> 
> Off to studios this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 Enjoy!!



tink1957 said:


> I'm home waiting for my car to be fixed ...hope it's just the brakes today after the last time. They always seem to find something extra.



Hoping for the best!!

Yuk! Rain, cold!! I think we might have to build an arc!! Mine will have only cats!!  

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue M, hope the cold you have disappears quickly!
> 
> Sending you Mummy Dust for a fast  recovery
> 
> You need the be in top form for Beer Necessities Wednesday..._


Thanks Mac!  We’re all studying Disney Princess trivia!  With this cold nothing is sticking 



Charade67 said:


> I don’t think we have anything new planned. We have a lot already to pack into the few days we are going to be there.
> Sorry about the cold. Hopefully it won’t last long.
> Great name - Beer Necessities. Very punny. DH and I were once on a fun bowling league. We were big fans of the show Whose Line is it Anyway at the time. Our league name was Whose Lane is it Anyway.


We had fun picking names. I had a few picked out: Second Star to the right, Katie turned into Second Bar to the right, that was second contender. We had a few other good ones. Wrote them all out, then Katie picked. 
I hope I feel better tomorrow, today is worse so maybe by tomorrow it will start getting better.  If not, better living thru pharmaceuticals, lol. I’ll load up on cold pills and Advil!  
I remember you had lots of plans for SoCal but when you mentioned you were still planning I wondered if you added things!



Lynne G said:


> Trivia night sounds fun, Sue, and sorry to hear about your cold.  Hope  you are feeling better today, and get rid of that cold soon.
> 
> Charade, your trip out West does sound busy, but I bet lots of fun.  There is much to do out there,you can spend days and days.
> 
> Ah, a dark, and rainy commute.  Luckily all must have thought to sleep in some, but that slow mo, braking through the green light, just before I had to turn, grr, he must have been still half asleep.  Yep, and heated car seat, with warmer jacket on.  No sun to see near horizon either.  Ah, just another not so nice day.
> 
> But it is for CK, and Schumi, who are both now enjoying the sun and fun.  Hope you had safe travels CK.
> 
> Well, it is a Tuesday, so that means, Mac may have to get to the Taco Bell.  Ah yes, another View attachment 400657, to all the homies.  Have a great Tuesday, have some tea, or coffee, or water.
> 
> Later homies, time for tea, and sigh, sweater where are ya?  Sun you'd better make an appearance soon.  I'm tired of rain and gray days.


Thanks Lynne!  Rainy day here too.  Cousins leave to catch the ferry over to Vancouver Isl at noon, so I’m glad it’s been nice the few days they were here, but too bad weather changing for next leg of their trip. The passage over to the Island is beautiful on a sunny clear day.  And there’s been many Orca sightings.  Must be migration  time. 



ckmiles said:


> Good morning !
> 
> We made it after some delays due to the rain.
> 
> Off to studios this morning.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Yay!  You’re there!  We were worried about delays as when we left Thursday it was pouring. Rain had let up before we loaded onto plane. I love the views from our gate at MCO. Gate 10. We always take the early evening Alaska flight, always the same gate! Looks out at Palm trees and a pond. 



tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Glad to see you made it to the darkside ck...hope you have a blast.
> 
> I'm home waiting for my car to be fixed ...hope it's just the brakes today after the last time.  They always seem to find something extra.
> 
> Hi Lynne, mac and Robo...have a great taco Tuesday


Funny how they always find something   Last time it was some kind of belt. But wasn’t dire so I put it off till next oil change which is due now. Also have to get the snow tires off 


No Taco Tues for me, I think a bowl of chicken noodle soup is all I feel like.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Thanks Mac!  We’re all studying Disney Princess trivia!  With this cold nothing is sticking
> 
> 
> We had fun picking names. I had a few picked out: Second Star to the right, Katie turned into Second Bar to the right
> 
> 
> I hope I feel better tomorrow, today is worse so maybe by tomorrow it will start getting better.  If not, better living thru pharmaceuticals, lol. I’ll load up on cold pills and Advil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Taco Tues for me, I think a bowl of chicken noodle soup is all I feel like.



Pop pills and stay drugged to get over this cold / illness you have 
You’ll feel better soon!



For me it will be Taco Bell for dinner

I think it was in our pre nuptial we head to the boarder each Tuesday


----------



## Lynne G

Sending more mummy dust to Sue, hope you get well soon.

Real, haven't see anything, but hope DM is still getting good thoughts, and is not in pain.  Hugs.

Sniff, still a gray day.  And cool.







  - rainy days should be ones to sleep in.  Sigh.  And even more tea.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Glad to see you made it to the darkside ck...hope you have a blast.
> 
> I'm home waiting for my car to be fixed ...hope it's just the brakes today after the last time.  They always seem to find something extra.
> 
> Hi Lynne, mac and Robo...have a great taco Tuesday




_Sending you gobs of Mummy Dust it’s a cheap car repair bill today!

I don’t know which is worse...
Vet bills or car repair bills

They both ruin my budget_


----------



## macraven

_If you are not a cat person, you won’t understand this post 

I could have made a deposit on a new car compared to what we have laid out on Luna

She had a basic two top teeth canine extraction Thursday

Simple surgery as no jaw bone involved 

Those teeth had chipped and nerves were exposed so she only ate canned food last full year 
She never complained about pain when she ate but would chew food with her head tilted to the side

Figured as long as she regularly ate, no problem 

At the check up at the vet weeks ago, we were told she needed them extracted before more of a medical issue came up
So had it done before the weekend

She has not done well two days after surgery
She stopped eating yesterday morning

Took her in for follow up with vet this morning
Called vet Monday and he said wait another day (today) before he needed to see her
Infection and it has spread to the bone
Now on meds twice daily
One of vets staff will come to our house to give her the meds for the next 14 days

Vet will do reconstruction surgery after infection is gone

He said he has never encountered this situation and feels like he failed her and us


He is a fantastic vet surgeon and know this was a fluke that could have happened to anyone

We are so appreciative he will have staff come to our house so she can stay at home 
And when her next surgery happens, he will keep her housed at his vet office for after care

We hit the jackpot when we moved and had to secure a new vet

Now I am working on finding a new dentist for me

Too bad the vet does not do people....
_


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by........

Just left IOA when the heavens opened and the winds blew wilder than I’ve ever seen........fabulous storm....we took shelter with the guys in the security checkpoint......then walked to RPR and covered ourselves in warm towels....you’ve got to laugh when you get that wet........ we looked a sight!!!

Back in suite and all warm after a shower......more rain to come......so plan a night in I think......

Still having the BEST time.........

Hope all are good.........


----------



## pattyw

Mac- sorry to hear about Luna's dental issues! Nice that she can stay at home and they will come to care for her infection!

Schumi- Glad you're having a fabulous time!

Sounds like a rainy day everywhere today!! 

Why I should* not* go out in the rain:


----------



## Lynne G

I feel for ya Mac.  We called our female lab, the million dollar lady.  Spent a good bit of money, twice, to make sure it wasn't cancer.  Think at the end of her life, it was, but she led a good long life.  Sending good thoughts Miss Luna gets better fast, and how nice, house call to help.

Schumi, sounds like you are having so much fun.  Yep, I do like to watch a thunderstorm, but from a dry place.  Nice you had towels to help.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Lynne and pattyw 

That is a cute cartoon pattyw!



Schumi hope this is your only rain day
Parks are supposed to be all sunshine and lollipops when in Orlando for vacation _


----------



## tink1957

Sorry to hear about your Luna mac...hope she recovers quickly and glad she can stay home for her treatment..poor kitty.

Glad Carole is still enjoying her trip in spite of the rain.

 Hope your cold goes away soon Sue.

It's a beautiful day here, sunny and in the 70s.  The car repair cost was about what I expected today...maybe slightly more but at least I don't have an oil leak like they thought.  I guess my souvenir budget has greatly decreased but the trips are still on for now.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## macraven

_Vicki, glad there were no surprises and the mechanic was close to what he originally estimated repair costs would be

The highlight of it all is your vacation is still on!

Hope your car lasts for many more years and no big expenses in the future 

Hope all have a great night and have sweet dreams!_


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> It's a beautiful day here, sunny and in the 70s. The car repair cost was about what I expected today...maybe slightly more but at least I don't have an oil leak like they thought. I guess my souvenir budget has greatly decreased but the trips are still on for now.



Wonderful news!!  The best souvenirs are your memories of the trip! 



macraven said:


> Hope all have a great night and have sweet dreams!



You too, Mac!! Hope little angel Luna has a restful night!

Quiet night here! a little tv- a little computer- a little rum! 

Good night all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Late night for us tonight. Tonight was B’s last band concert. I’m really going to miss these. The band instructor recognizes each graduating senior individually and gives them each a $10 iTunes gift card. It has become tradition for each student to give him a small gift, usually chocolate. We were trying to be unique and gave him orange and white (he’s a UT grad) M&Ms in containers that look like football cleats. I would have preferred a musical themed container, but the store didn’t have any.

Ugh, I messed up the multi quote. I’m going to post this and try again.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Was thinking of real and charade and hope both are doing fine today


Thanks Mac. I am feeling somewhat better today. Hope Luna is doing better. 



ckmiles said:


> We made it after some delays due to the rain.
> 
> Off to studios this morning.


Hope you had a great day.



Sue M said:


> I hope I feel better tomorrow, today is worse so maybe by tomorrow it will start getting better. If not, better living thru pharmaceuticals, lol. I’ll load up on cold pills and Advil!
> I remember you had lots of plans for SoCal but when you mentioned you were still planning I wondered if you added things!


Sending well wishes too you. The only new thing we have added to the trip is meeting dh’s niece. I think we may have more then enough planned. 



tink1957 said:


> The car repair cost was about what I expected today...maybe slightly more but at least I don't have an oil leak like they thought. I guess my souvenir budget has greatly decreased but the trips are still on for now.


 Sorry about the car repairs. A necessary evil.

Guess I should try to get some sleep now.
Good night.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies

Hope all had a peaceful sleep last night 

Sick cat has slept on my chest last 4 nights
It’s getting old

Love my pet but i really love my sleep 

I am not an early bird like Lynne,
Pattyw, Schumi and a few others of you

Nothing like beating the sun up in the morning 

Have a great day and hope you have sunshine wherever you live’_


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is.  And, it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all the homies.  A Wednesday.  And Keisha, have not heard from ya lately, maybe still enjoying that luau?  Hope all is well out your way this hump of a day.

Mac, yeah, I loved my pets too, but after letting the labs sleep with us, the boxer got pushed off most of the time.  Hope Luna is feeling better soon,   Yeah, early bird, or night owl, sleep is needed. 

Busier commute.  Seems those that telework most of the time, have to show up on a Wednesday.   But that's okay, it was a beautiful, and clear and cool start.  Looked at phone, what?  46 out?  Jacket, hello.  Sunglasses, why yes you can come.   Almost frosty windows, defroster on, windows open so I can see, heated seat, and poof, arrival just as the sun was starting to rise.  Still coming in the dark, but yes, yes, yes, the sun is here.  And to hit around 70 this afternoon.  Woot!  Walk at lunch time is ON. 

With that,  Charade, hope you are feeling well, and better today.  Yeah, the senior year of high school is a busy one.  Little one is buying her prom ticket today. I did not think the price was that bad, and cannot believe it's coming up in a few weeks.  It will be odd, no more elementary school kids in my house, by the summer.  

With that, Tink has her car back, and the vacations are on!  Winner, winner.  And hey, less trinkets, not a deal breaker in my book.  Either way, I hope your vacations are fabulous, and relaxing.

Mac, hope you get a nap or two in today.  And have a great day too!






  - Sending hugs to all the homies that need it, that includes Real, Sue, and Charade.






  - time for tea. 

Enjoy this beautiful Spring day in May.

Later homies.  Get up, it's a Wednesday,  Whopper of a one too.


----------



## pattyw

Good morning Mac, Lynne, and all others just getting started today!!  

Cool and cloudy here AGAIN!! Sunshine where are you????  I feel so tired- I think I'm going back into hibernation mode with all this horrible weather!! It's definitely a 2 cup of coffee day!  

Mac-hope you get a nap in! So nice that you are letting Luna sleep with you- she needs her momma!!

Lynne- always great hump day and kitty and dog pics!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sending you some sun, Patty.  We still have some clouds, and play the chances of rain today, and the rest of this week, with best chances on Friday.  Enjoyed your cruise trip report.  Looking forward to cruising with Carnival this time.  And woot, actually saw an increase in our cabin type, so glad I booked when I did.  Not that early, but I guess good enough.  Still waiting to see what Disney wants for December of 2020.  Their Spring 2020 prices, it's a nope from me.  And, after your report, looking more at Royal now too.  

Tea and sweater.  

Hope all are enjoying their drink of choice.






 and yep.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to all you homies.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _If you are not a cat person, you won’t understand this post
> 
> I could have made a deposit on a new car compared to what we have laid out on Luna
> 
> She had a basic two top teeth canine extraction Thursday
> 
> Simple surgery as no jaw bone involved
> 
> Those teeth had chipped and nerves were exposed so she only ate canned food last full year
> She never complained about pain when she ate but would chew food with her head tilted to the side
> 
> Figured as long as she regularly ate, no problem
> 
> At the check up at the vet weeks ago, we were told she needed them extracted before more of a medical issue came up
> So had it done before the weekend
> 
> She has not done well two days after surgery
> She stopped eating yesterday morning
> 
> Took her in for follow up with vet this morning
> Called vet Monday and he said wait another day (today) before he needed to see her
> Infection and it has spread to the bone
> Now on meds twice daily
> One of vets staff will come to our house to give her the meds for the next 14 days
> 
> Vet will do reconstruction surgery after infection is gone
> 
> He said he has never encountered this situation and feels like he failed her and us
> 
> 
> He is a fantastic vet surgeon and know this was a fluke that could have happened to anyone
> 
> We are so appreciative he will have staff come to our house so she can stay at home
> And when her next surgery happens, he will keep her housed at his vet office for after care
> 
> We hit the jackpot when we moved and had to secure a new vet
> 
> Now I am working on finding a new dentist for me
> 
> Too bad the vet does not do people...._


I can relate!  My little Yorker-poo had to have several teeth extracted. Broke my heart   He has such a wonderful smile!  He always gives me a big smile when I come home. Fortunately there were no complications. 



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by........
> 
> Just left IOA when the heavens opened and the winds blew wilder than I’ve ever seen........fabulous storm....we took shelter with the guys in the security checkpoint......then walked to RPR and covered ourselves in warm towels....you’ve got to laugh when you get that wet........ we looked a sight!!!
> 
> Back in suite and all warm after a shower......more rain to come......so plan a night in I think......
> 
> Still having the BEST time.........
> 
> Hope all are good.........


I just love those torrential Florida rains. And T storms. We don’t get rains like that at home. Our last time we stayed at wdw Polynesian a huge storm moved in.  We just made it back from the park in the nick of time. Spent an hour sitting on our balcony watching. 



pattyw said:


> Mac- sorry to hear about Luna's dental issues! Nice that she can stay at home and they will come to care for her infection!
> 
> Schumi- Glad you're having a fabulous time!
> 
> Sounds like a rainy day everywhere today!!
> 
> Why I should* not* go out in the rain:





tink1957 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Luna mac...hope she recovers quickly and glad she can stay home for her treatment..poor kitty.
> 
> Glad Carole is still enjoying her trip in spite of the rain.
> 
> Hope your cold goes away soon Sue.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here, sunny and in the 70s.  The car repair cost was about what I expected today...maybe slightly more but at least I don't have an oil leak like they thought.  I guess my souvenir budget has greatly decreased but the trips are still on for now.
> 
> Have a good night everyone


Great cartoon. Thanks for well wishes. I had a terrible night, nauseous.  I didn’t have much to come up as I was not feeling like eating much, but lots of heaves. My ribs are sore now. Hopefully this is the end of it.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Late night for us tonight. Tonight was B’s last band concert. I’m really going to miss these. The band instructor recognizes each graduating senior individually and gives them each a $10 iTunes gift card. It has become tradition for each student to give him a small gift, usually chocolate. We were trying to be unique and gave him orange and white (he’s a UT grad) M&Ms in containers that look like football cleats. I would have preferred a musical themed container, but the store didn’t have any.
> 
> Ugh, I messed up the multi quote. I’m going to post this and try again.


I think it’s just as big a transition for the parents!  My daughter was in everything, 2 bands, and sports teams plus music lessons outside of school and karate   Seemed so strange when it all stopped!



macraven said:


> _Good morning homies
> 
> Hope all had a peaceful sleep last night
> 
> Sick cat has slept on my chest last 4 nights
> It’s getting old
> 
> Love my pet but i really love my sleep
> 
> I am not an early bird like Lynne,
> Pattyw, Schumi and a few others of you
> 
> Nothing like beating the sun up in the morning
> 
> Have a great day and hope you have sunshine wherever you live’_


Awww, you’re a good kitty momma!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, sorry to hear you had a bad night.  Hope your tummy issues get fixed fast, and hope the soreness in your ribs goes away fast.  That goes for whatever ails you too, that is goes away fast.  Well wishes and mummy dust to you.

And lunch time walk, lovely.  Just lovely.  Though I had to keep my sweater on.  

Enjoy your afternoon, every one.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, sorry to hear you had a bad night.  Hope your tummy issues get fixed fast, and hope the soreness in your ribs goes away fast.  That goes for whatever ails you too, that is goes away fast.  Well wishes and mummy dust to you.
> 
> And lunch time walk, lovely.  Just lovely.  Though I had to keep my sweater on.
> 
> Enjoy your afternoon, every one.


Thanks Lynne. I think things came to a head last night, and on the mend. Tummy feels better now so must have gotten rid of what ever that was. Just soreness and cold symptoms remain. Must have picked up something on flight.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much going on today. Last night B asked one of her band classmates what they would be doing until school is out. (The underclassmen with spend the next few days practicing the music for graduation.) She said that they would probably just hang out in the hallways. Thus morning B wasn’t going to take her clarinet to school. But I insisted that she take it. I figured the band teacher would still have them playing something. This afternoon I asked her if she needed it and she said no. So what sis you do in band class? Oh, we just hung out in the hallways. 



macraven said:


> Sick cat has slept on my chest last 4 nights
> It’s getting old


 Aw...I know it’s a little annoying, but it’s also sweet. My cat will sleep next to me, but never on me.



Lynne G said:


> With that, Charade, hope you are feeling well, and better today.


 Feeling mostly better now, thanks.  Now if I could just stop waking up at 3:00 in the morning.



pattyw said:


> I feel so tired- I think I'm going back into hibernation mode with all this horrible weather!!


 Hope the weather improves soon. 



Sue M said:


> I had a terrible night, nauseous. I didn’t have much to come up as I was not feeling like eating much, but lots of heaves. My ribs are sore now. Hopefully this is the end of it.





Sue M said:


> Thanks Lynne. I think things came to a head last night, and on the mend. Tummy feels better now so must have gotten rid of what ever that was. Just soreness and cold symptoms remain. Must have picked up something on flight.


 Glad to hear you are somewhat better now. I hope the rest goes away quickly.

Well, tomorrow I go in for another test and hopefully get the results of the last one.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy hump day indeed. Allergies back in full force again ugh. At least not tummy issues-poor Sue! Hope it is completely gone now. At least it is sunny now. although chances of rain start creeping back up everyday. Son has a soccer game every night due to so many makeup games from rainouts. He has to miss the one tomorrow as his 7th grade band concert is then. 
Middle teen found out the marching band show for her senior year monday-was very upset, almost in tears. She's always loved band so it has to be bad. The band director has been good for so many years, but he is literally marking hours to retirement now I think. His wife does color guard, so she chooses and choreographs the show. Called "Into the mix" about different stages of baking is how DD explained it to me. I think it will be better than it is sounding right now. At least she has the show schedule for sure and can book flights for HHN now!
Mummy dust on the test results charade. 
Sweet cat mom Mac, hope Luna is on the mend now.
 the girls all tucked in. They weren't happy about the flash picture, and Lola is showing off her fluffy bum.

Had Tuesday off and cleaned the house, before I met a friend for happy hour. Found this before I left (DH home most of morning working, he left while I was in shower)
 He also bought us all shirts from Under Armour as he had a coupon code, and gift card from Christmas. Got a UV protective shirt - will be good for snorkeling in the Caribbean. 2 weeks from tomorrow and we will be in Universal!

Lynne's tea talk had me making a cup of blueberry bliss-no milk as DH forgot to get it-used a splash of vanilla creamer instead-may do this from now on so good.

Happy pre friday eve LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope that test gives you the info you need to feel back to normal.

Haha, MonyK.  Potty humor!  Love it.  Nice picture of the girls.  They look a little smaller than my neighbor’s chickens.  Great HHN this year is a go.  And hope your DD gets more into the band show.  I think senior year has lots of time for stress to happen.  

Quiet evening, and that is good with me.  DH is not feeling well, so hope his doctor appointment next week will help him out.  I think the kids left some of the meal I made for him.  Burgers with fresh cooked corn on cob, and sliced tomatoes.  Little one had hers with rice, as she is like me, not fond of white bread buns.  

 

To all a good night.


----------



## macraven

_Charade, prayers said for good test results tomorrow for your past
test
Hope the new test tomorrow does not
involve needles
(I fear needles)

Monyk
Thanks for the pictures of the chickies!
Absolutely darling!

Laughed at the toilet picture 
Gonna try to pull that off for Mr Mac

Lynne 
Sending Mummy Dust your Mr feels better and the doc visit will help get answers to why he has been feeling poorly

Well, the cat is a pill...
And I say that lovingly..

The vet tech comes to our house twice a day for giving medicine to the cat

After she left this morning, cat waited 5 minutes and spit the pill out 
I lived with it
Second tech visit this evening she did a double check no pill in the throat

But tech said the sutures have pulled out from cat reaching 
Will wait a few weeks as she is on meds for two weeks before vet decides when surgery will be done again

It used to be my boys I fussed over now it is cats

Hope you all get better weather
Come live in Georgia and have the heat start early..
Today was mild temps of 77
Next 5 days 87-88

But the heat flexuates so I’ll know when it happens
Usually a shower during the day and then it gets steamy 

Have sweet dreams and a good nights sleep !
_


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Mac, my pill popping lab would spit out her pills too.  What we had to do is open her mouth, and stick the pill down her throat, keep he mouth closed until she swallowed.  It was annoying to find the pills in my carpet.  Hope Luna gets better, and doesn't need that extra surgery.  She's a lucky cat.  

With that, drink up, homies.  It's a Thursday, and a thirsty one at that. 






 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and it can't come any sooner.  This has been a long week.  

Quick commute, some rain in the wee hours, but thankfully ending before the commute.  Feeling a little warmer start, but that's because of the rain, and cloudy sky.  But lest you think we don't have a nice day in store, I spy some blue in that sky, and a ball of bright yellow coming out of the clouds.  74 is the high this afternoon.  You can bet, that lunch time walk is definitely a go.

With that, hope Charade gets some answers from that test today, hope Sue is feeling better, and the sore ribs are no more, hope CK and Schumi are having fun at the Dark Side, and hope Tink's work day is a short one, and she'll be enjoying some wine tonight.

Time for tea, for me.  Have a terrific Thursday to all the homies.  Robo, hope you are enjoying a nice cup of coffee this morning, that includes Patty, too.

Mac, hope your morning is better with Luna today.  Naps.  That's your word of the day.  LOL  Hope you do get a good night sleep soon.






 - have at it.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

_Good morning to the homies 
Friday means end of the line for work

Anyone have plans for the weekend?
Those with kids will be busy I assume 
as no school or work days then 


So you think Monyk could have her chicks autograph the pic she shared with us 
I don’t want to call one of the chickadees by the wrong name

I was known to call out wrong name when the 4 boys were at home and it always ticked them off
Lol

Hope all have good weather for today and the weekend _


----------



## macraven

_Forget what I said
It is Thursday and not Friday
Lol

Just looked at a calendar 
Duh_


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it's almost Friday, Mac.  Hope you are doing okay, and Luna is resting nicely.  

The sun is trying to shine, and sweater is on.  That is all.

Beep.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Lynne good morning to you.....I have my coffee this morning. Hope your tea is good and tasty.

Morning Mac.....sending mummy dust for you to sprinkle over Luna.

To all our Sans family who are sick...get well soon.

Realfoodfans hope you are getting some rest and your mom is getting better.

Schumi and CK...hope your having a great time.

Monyk thank you for the chicken pic.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Thursday all!!

The sun has come! I think it's short lived, though! Just can't get rid of the clouds and rain!! 

Sue- sorry to hear about being sick- hope you're all better soon!!

Monyk- Cute little girls!!

Busy work day today! Salon appointment day for my mom and then dinner together!

 Mac, Lynne, Charade, Monyk, Sue, Robo and all other peeps! Wishing Schumi a fun in the sun day! Ckmiles is also having fun in the sun! Sending to Real! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope you are feeling well, and nice to see you are enjoying some coffee this morning.  Hope your day is a good one, and the sun is shining for you too.  Tea is tasty, and just the right temp too.  May want to fill my cup again.  

Patty is here too, yay!  Sounds like a nice day for you, and how nice to have hair done and dinner with your mom.  Enjoy.

Waiting for lunch time.  Getting in before dawn, my mornings sometimes feel so long.  

Hope all that are not feeling well, or haven't heard from in some time, hope you get well, and let us know how you are doing.

I love Spring when it's nice out.  And luckily, no love bugs around here.  Those darn bees and flies, yeah those horse flies.  Ack.  I could do without.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not much going on today. Last night B asked one of her band classmates what they would be doing until school is out. (The underclassmen with spend the next few days practicing the music for graduation.) She said that they would probably just hang out in the hallways. Thus morning B wasn’t going to take her clarinet to school. But I insisted that she take it. I figured the band teacher would still have them playing something. This afternoon I asked her if she needed it and she said no. So what sis you do in band class? Oh, we just hung out in the hallways.
> 
> Aw...I know it’s a little annoying, but it’s also sweet. My cat will sleep next to me, but never on me.
> 
> Feeling mostly better now, thanks.  Now if I could just stop waking up at 3:00 in the morning.
> 
> Hope the weather improves soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are somewhat better now. I hope the rest goes away quickly.
> 
> Well, tomorrow I go in for another test and hopefully get the results of the last one.


Hope you have good test results!



Monykalyn said:


> Happy hump day indeed. Allergies back in full force again ugh. At least not tummy issues-poor Sue! Hope it is completely gone now. At least it is sunny now. although chances of rain start creeping back up everyday. Son has a soccer game every night due to so many makeup games from rainouts. He has to miss the one tomorrow as his 7th grade band concert is then.
> Middle teen found out the marching band show for her senior year monday-was very upset, almost in tears. She's always loved band so it has to be bad. The band director has been good for so many years, but he is literally marking hours to retirement now I think. His wife does color guard, so she chooses and choreographs the show. Called "Into the mix" about different stages of baking is how DD explained it to me. I think it will be better than it is sounding right now. At least she has the show schedule for sure and can book flights for HHN now!
> Mummy dust on the test results charade.
> Sweet cat mom Mac, hope Luna is on the mend now.
> View attachment 401061 the girls all tucked in. They weren't happy about the flash picture, and Lola is showing off her fluffy bum.
> 
> Had Tuesday off and cleaned the house, before I met a friend for happy hour. Found this before I left (DH home most of morning working, he left while I was in shower)
> View attachment 401062 He also bought us all shirts from Under Armour as he had a coupon code, and gift card from Christmas. Got a UV protective shirt - will be good for snorkeling in the Caribbean. 2 weeks from tomorrow and we will be in Universal!
> 
> Lynne's tea talk had me making a cup of blueberry bliss-no milk as DH forgot to get it-used a splash of vanilla creamer instead-may do this from now on so good.
> 
> Happy pre friday eve LOL


I hope the band ends up better than it sounds!   Sadly this bug is still hanging on and ribs still sore. But getting better!  
Great chick pics!  The babies are almost all grown up!  And the big girls are tolerating them it seems. Toilet pic is hilarious!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah Mac, my pill popping lab would spit out her pills too.  What we had to do is open her mouth, and stick the pill down her throat, keep he mouth closed until she swallowed.  It was annoying to find the pills in my carpet.  Hope Luna gets better, and doesn't need that extra surgery.  She's a lucky cat.
> 
> With that, drink up, homies.  It's a Thursday, and a thirsty one at that.
> 
> and and it can't come any sooner.  This has been a long week.
> 
> Quick commute, some rain in the wee hours, but thankfully ending before the commute.  Feeling a little warmer start, but that's because of the rain, and cloudy sky.  But lest you think we don't have a nice day in store, I spy some blue in that sky, and a ball of bright yellow coming out of the clouds.  74 is the high this afternoon.  You can bet, that lunch time walk is definitely a go.
> 
> With that, hope Charade gets some answers from that test today, hope Sue is feeling better, and the sore ribs are no more, hope CK and Schumi are having fun at the Dark Side, and hope Tink's work day is a short one, and she'll be enjoying some wine tonight.
> 
> Time for tea, for me.  Have a terrific Thursday to all the homies.  Robo, hope you are enjoying a nice cup of coffee this morning, that includes Patty, too.
> 
> Mac, hope your morning is better with Luna today.  Naps.  That's your word of the day.  LOL  Hope you do get a good night sleep soon.
> 
> - have at it.  Later homies.


Thanks for the well wishes Lynne, I’m working on it!  None of my dogs ever willingly took pills. Most of the time they found the pill and spit them out!  But sticking it in cheese usually worked. Had it swallowed before they had time to realize pill was in there. Or a piece of hot dog!  I had 2 yellow labs, best dogs ever!  But don’t have the energy for them anymore. It seems they Stay pups till 5 yrs old!



macraven said:


> _Forget what I said
> It is Thursday and not Friday
> Lol
> 
> Just looked at a calendar
> Duh_


Lol!  It’s ok. Yesterday for some reason I thought it would be ok to go to the bank, my bank is only a Km from home and I had 2 checks to deposit. I admit I’m getting cabin fever and thought a quick outing would be ok. Used instant teller. As I said only 2 checks. What do I do?  Ugh. I did the $1000 deposit first, and put the $50 check in the envelope. Urgh. Had to go inside and explain to the teller what an idiot I am.  Who let me out? Lol.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning everyone. 7:45 here, sun is shining. Coffee tastes good. Looks like it’s going to be a nice day, after the rain yesterday.
 We went to Disney Trivia last night, my Mother’s Day gift from my daughters. It was fun.  And hard!  I can’t believe 3 teams got 49/5O!  3 way tie so they had a tie breaker of 8 more questions for them.  Stomach sill feeling fragile so I had gingerale and veggies & Dip. 
Today I’m just sticking to home and rest.  And enjoy the sunshine. 
Making plans with daughters for Sunday, last GOT episode 
Tickets for August DL trip booked!  I’m amazed I was able to do that right lol.


----------



## macraven

_Hahahahaha 

I have done that also Sue _


----------



## Charade67

Thirty minutes until I leave to go to the doctor.

Monyk- Hope the band program is better than your daughter expects. Loved the toilet pic.

Mac - I don’t think needles will be involved.

Patty - Hope you get more sun. 

Lynne - Bugs, especially the flying, stinging kind are the one thing I hate about spring. 

Sue - Continued well wished for you. 

Well, it has taken me 20 minutes to complete this post. I’ll be back later hopefully with some results.


----------



## pattyw

Quick break for lunch! 

Lynne- yay for no love bugs up north! With all of this bad weather here I haven't seen any bugs! But I'm sure the mosquitos will LOVE all the standing water! They will be brutal!!

Sue- funny story about your drive thru banking! Yay for DL tickets!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip and Star Wars Land!

Charade- Best wishes at the doctor!

Mac- hope you're relaxing with Luna! Hope she's on the mend!

Afternoon is flying by!!!  and the sun is gone! Guess what- more rain is on the way! Ugh!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Thirty minutes until I leave to go to the doctor.
> 
> Monyk- Hope the band program is better than your daughter expects. Loved the toilet pic.
> 
> Mac - I don’t think needles will be involved.
> 
> Patty - Hope you get more sun.
> 
> Lynne - Bugs, especially the flying, stinging kind are the one thing I hate about spring.
> 
> Sue - Continued well wished for you.
> 
> Well, it has taken me 20 minutes to complete this post. I’ll be back later hopefully with some results.


Good luck hope results are good.



pattyw said:


> Quick break for lunch!
> 
> Lynne- yay for no love bugs up north! With all of this bad weather here I haven't seen any bugs! But I'm sure the mosquitos will LOVE all the standing water! They will be brutal!!
> 
> Sue- funny story about your drive thru banking! Yay for DL tickets!! Can't wait to hear all about your trip and Star Wars Land!
> 
> Charade- Best wishes at the doctor!
> 
> Mac- hope you're relaxing with Luna! Hope she's on the mend!
> 
> Afternoon is flying by!!!  and the sun is gone! Guess what- more rain is on the way! Ugh!


Had lots of love bugs at UO. 
I have no idea what to expect with Star Wars, even if we’ll be able to get in!  I hear Max Pass won’t include Star Wars. I’m going with low expectations.  Guess I should start following DL thread closer to my trip. The reservation system will be over by the time we get there.


----------



## Lynne G

Hoped good results for your tests, Charade.  

Sue, hope you are feeling better, and yay for all the DL talk.  I enjoyed my couple of trips out West.  

Nice night, though getting cooler, clouds building, so rain is a maybe it is where you are chance Friday coming up.  While it will be a 50 degree early morning commute, the high tomorrow is 79.  Bring it on!  In other words, jacket on in morning, umbrella and no jacket in the afternoon.  

Have a calm night, and a good night sleep to each and every homie.  

Real, sending positive thoughts to you and saying prayers for your mum.

Schumi and CK, hey us homies would like a picture or two.  Hope your rain chances and love bug sightings are gone.


----------



## Charade67

Test results are in. The biopsy I had last week was negative which is a huge relief. The ultrasound today showed a couple of polyps that need to be removed. That procedure will be scheduled sometime in July. 
Tomorrow I go to the dentist. I don’t expect any problems there. 

Interesting story from work today. We have a new therapist who has been with us for a few months. A few weeks ago I received an email from a woman who was looking for that therapist. I figured she was a former client or a student she used to see when she worked for the university. I forwarded the email to the therapist and thought nothing more of it.  Today the therapist told me that the woman is her daughter who she gave up for adoption years ago. They are now making plans to meet for the first time. I told her about how dh believes that he has found his half siblings and that we will be meeting his niece in California. 

Hope everyone is having a nice night. I’m going to try to get some sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

That is such good news, Charade.  A family member had polyps removed, and thankfully, they have not come back, though they could, not always where they had been.  Hope your removal of them is quick, painless.  Interesting about your new coworker, just goes to show, we are all related some how.  For the past 2 years, the large family summer get together has happily welcomed cousins that had became recently known.  Things go in threes, so kinda expecting that family tree to have more branches.  

Now, a big wahoo, it's a Friday.  That's right, get your Friday morning mojo going.  

And time for Friday reminders, and Mac's wishes for a great week-end are made by me too.  Hello everybody!  






  Indeed!  But,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Indeed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hey, you sun - stay out today.  83 today, and so far, my phone says the chance of afternoon thunderstorms is at 30 percent.  And an oh so muggy start. 62 said the car, and yeah, jacket thrown on the back seat.  No need for heated seats.  Sunglasses and an umbrella, that's it.  And I have to say, when I do remember to bring that umbrella, it usually does not rain.  Here's hoping that is true today.

With that, my every day posting of tea is now. Yep, tea drinker most of the time.  So, have a very happy Friday, get ready, we have a lovely, not much rain, week-end to come.  Zoo, amusement park, bike ride?  Oh yeah, it's a GO.  We will be outside this week-end.

Lots of good thoughts and hugs to those, and their family members, that are not feeling well today.  I hope everyone is on the mend, and not in pain. 




Tea, why yes.  On my second cup already.  And yes, the sweater is ready.     



-- ooh time to find something sweet.  

And, don't forget, be nutty today.


----------



## macraven

_Good Friday morning all!

The start of the weekend for many

I now prefer the weekdays as weekend traffic builds up at times in our town

Working people do all their shopping
on Saturday here 

Wait til you retire and experience it...

Well since we have had our ac on 24/7
I no longer have to think like I did when I lived in Chicago in when to turn off the furnace....

Today is to be 88 so I’ll do my errands and be done before 11:00

Hope Real’s mum is improving and holding steady 
Hope our homies that have been under the weather start to feel better 

Made a pot of greens last night so that is the start of whatever we fix for dinner
I’m thinking BLT will go fine with it

Have a great day !
_


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Test results are in. The biopsy I had last week was negative which is a huge relief. The ultrasound today showed a couple of polyps that need to be removed. That procedure will be scheduled sometime in July.



Wonderful news, Charade!!



Lynne G said:


> No need for heated seats.



Finally!!! 



macraven said:


> Well since we have had our ac on 24/7



That would be great!!  Aah- the life of a Southerner!!

Sunny here and mild- 60s!! Still some rain expected off and on for the weekend! Half day of work today and then errands! and a little pampering! I have a massage scheduled this afternoon! I enjoyed them so much when I did massage therapy on my shoulder last year that I've made regular appointments even now that my shoulder is healed!

Have a good TGIF all!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I just finished paying bills and later today I will be going to the dentist.  If I'm feeling really crazy I just might do some laundry too. 

It's raining, so I think I will stay inside as much as I can today.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quick drive by........haven’t caught up on posts......

Time passes so quickly! We always seem to be busy.

Weather has been amazing last few days since we had rain Tuesday.......hot, hot hot.......just how we like it.....had some park time but not much, and enjoying wandering around Orlando including Dunedin again......beautiful. Loving how warm it is this trip. 

Caught up with friends and having a blast........two weeks just isn’t long enough though.......had some lovely meals and one old favourite that disappointed. 

So, as we don’t plan to go to Mardi Gras next year.....today we booked our flights for next May and hotel is sorted, so, 23 nights in our happy place........

Off out to a nice dinner tonight at a Chefs Table Restaurant.......haven’t been here before, but it was highly recommended and booked for us by the manager of Strong Water Bar........looking forward to it as we always like to try something new..........

Hope all are good.........


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshines . Really a lovely trip, believe I may do some sort of pictorial TR, maybe file it in under Aulani.  Will post link here if i get up a head of steam.  Busy week as always coming back from travel.  Unexpectedly, had one of my DS admitted to hospital, migrane of all things but really laid him low.  Seems fine now, thankfully with a med adjustment.  I don’t suffer from them but have 2 sons that do, along with my departed MiL, seem awful to with which to deal.



schumigirl said:


> Love the pictures!!!! You both look so happy and relaxed and I love both your outfits.......love the dress!!
> 
> The view is beautiful........I think I need to think about Hawaii........although we’d need to take Kyle for all those observatories......lol......no romantic trip for two for us then!
> 
> Look forward to more pictures........



Thank you, believer it or not, that’s a Ross Dress for Less special @ $10 less 10% senior discount lol.  DH said it probably his favorite dress on me of all things.



Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> Quick drive by. Rain has held off so far today. Enjoyed some time by the pool.
> 
> Schumi you will be back in the Florida before you know it.
> 
> Wow...Lynne your daughter is brave to zip line.
> 
> Realfoodfans sending good thoughts and prayers your way
> 
> Bobbie68..congratulations to Liv on her academic achievement. She looks fantastic in her dress.
> 
> Pattyw good luck to Troy on his thesis. He can’t go wrong with Florida as the topic.
> 
> Keisha great view from your hotel in Waikiki
> Great pic of you and your mister.
> 
> View attachment 398796
> 
> Hang loose and enjoy your trip to the aloha
> State
> 
> View attachment 398795
> 
> Charade great news you snagged a ressie for Galaxies Edge
> 
> Monykalyn love the cuddle chicken pictures.



Thanks again for the pics you sent me what seems a long time ago of Pearl Harbor, helped a lot in organizing our visit there, which I really enjoyed.



macraven said:


> _Hello homies!
> 
> I’m home and trying to catch up on the boards
> 
> Great trip we had and now back to everyday life this week
> 
> Schumi, hope you and Tom have safe travels and get all the sunshine and no rainy days in Orlando
> 
> Your trips are always awesome and you top each one of them with new things you share with us
> 
> 
> Also sending hugs to all that are traveling on vacation soon
> 
> Thinking of all the homies here and hope all are doing fine
> 
> Missed you all while I have been away_



Hope you were able to enjoy the trip.



Robo56 said:


> Happy Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention to everyone heading to Orlando and anywhere near the ocean. The lovebugs are out this year. They are starting to get pretty bad. We noticed them by the pool while at The Resort.
> 
> Every few years they are very annoying. They hit the cars while your driving and it you don’t keep the bug debris washed off the car they can damage the paint.



Seriously, first time I saw the love bugs oh-so-long ago the first thought that came to minds was OMG it’s a plague of biblical proportions lol. Never heard of them beforehand.  We do get cicadas every now & again but on schedule and they disappear quickly.



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Patty...your dinner sounds good to me...I lost my appetite when I was coming home from work tonight and my battery light came on...stopped by my ex's house and it went dead.  We got it cranked but he thinks it's probably the alternator.  Guess I'll have to visit my mechanic tomorrow morning before work.  Sometimes it feels like I can't catch a break
> 
> Sorry to be a downer....
> 
> Hope all who are traveling this week are having a great time and continuing prayers for real's mum.
> 
> Good night to all...I think I'll have a glass of wine.



Oh no, your car repair mojo has been awful lately.  Hope it all is settled now.  Believe I have a slow leak in my breakline on car.  Seems to run dry within 2 weeks (time it was sitting in front of house while gone).  Prior to would just give it what seemed to be an increasingly more often glug of break fluid when the light came on the dash. No idea what that costs or how long it takes, need to put it on the short list I supposed.



ckmiles said:


> I did have a target heart rate to hit-  and they kept increasing the speed and incline-  I had a death grip on the railing afraid I was going to fall off as the incline increased!
> 
> Thank you all for the good thoughts and wishes -  much appreciated!



That *%# target heart rate.  Though i was going to pass out after nearly 20 minutes and how they kept raising the treadmill elevation my last test.  I called uncle and said I was quitting lol. They did wind up having to shoot me with dye in the end regardless.  Why they didn’t just do it earlier is beyond me.


macraven said:


> _I almost did the one unforgivable sin
> 
> Did not send MIL a card for Mothers’ Day
> 
> So did online FTD flower order this evening and it will be delivered Saturday  morning
> 
> Costly mistake as I had a $40 extra fee for weekend delivery
> Sat/Sun charged the same
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend !_



Haha I once again got read riot act I wasn’t home for mother’s day.  When i booked cruise, assumed we’d catch a red eye to PIT home on Saturday.  Ha, was lucky to get home late Sunday evening with series of connecting fights.  Didn’t help SWA cancelled our leg out of SAN at 1 am Sunday.  So glad the mr checked his phone when he work up or wouldn’t have gotten home until Monday.  Fall out from the Max plane issue is understandable but an effective 2 hour notice of cancelled connecting flight is not acceptable IMO.

Went out to late lunch with Jr today, good home-made meat/spinach ravioli yum for me.  Then the pokemon movie which we enjoyed being fans since he was little kid.  Saw avengers very early in am day before we left on trip to avoid spoilers.  It really seemed to drag first 45 min and still could’ve used some judicious editing but nice resolution to that series.

Mr on 4-12 this week.  It’s killing me waiting to see last week’s GoT, hard to avoid spoilers on the tube lalalala . Hope to work it in with the mister tomorrow eve.



Sue M said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I’m ba-ack lol!  Wonderful trip, daughter had a blast. Loved RPH. Finally got to try Mythos, something that’s been on my radar but never gotten around to.  We both had the Fork and Spoon Grilled Cheese with pork belly in tomato soup. Really liked it.
> I’m so glad I bought the photo package when they offered the Mardi Gras 1 yr AP special. We got a lot of fun photos.
> 
> Still tired from time change. We landed @12:30am Friday. Had a bit of a rough flight, left Thursday evening.  On the MCO to SeaTac segment I dozed off, woke up dripping in sweat, dizzy, nauseous, vision blacked out and I was incoherent for awhile. Sure glad my daughter was with me. She buzzed flight attendant who gave me cold compress and gingerale. After 15min or so I started coming around.
> 
> Yesterday morning I phoned my doctor and got in. He said it sounded like my blood pressure dropped, made worse being strapped into an airplane seat unable to lay down. He sent me for blood work just to make sure.  Feeling better except for the usual jet lag now.
> 
> My husbands cousin and partner are in town from Nova Scotia, staying at brother-in-law’s. We went out for Chinese food yesterday, today we’re hosting a bbq.  Dry rub ribs, roasted nugget potatoes, and 2 salads.



Wow, that is scary to hear.  All good now?



macraven said:


> _If you are not a cat person, you won’t understand this post
> 
> I could have made a deposit on a new car compared to what we have laid out on Luna
> 
> She had a basic two top teeth canine extraction Thursday
> 
> Simple surgery as no jaw bone involved
> 
> Those teeth had chipped and nerves were exposed so she only ate canned food last full year
> She never complained about pain when she ate but would chew food with her head tilted to the side
> 
> Figured as long as she regularly ate, no problem
> 
> At the check up at the vet weeks ago, we were told she needed them extracted before more of a medical issue came up
> So had it done before the weekend
> 
> She has not done well two days after surgery
> She stopped eating yesterday morning
> 
> Took her in for follow up with vet this morning
> Called vet Monday and he said wait another day (today) before he needed to see her
> Infection and it has spread to the bone
> Now on meds twice daily
> One of vets staff will come to our house to give her the meds for the next 14 days
> 
> Vet will do reconstruction surgery after infection is gone
> 
> He said he has never encountered this situation and feels like he failed her and us
> 
> 
> He is a fantastic vet surgeon and know this was a fluke that could have happened to anyone
> 
> We are so appreciative he will have staff come to our house so she can stay at home
> And when her next surgery happens, he will keep her housed at his vet office for after care
> 
> We hit the jackpot when we moved and had to secure a new vet
> 
> Now I am working on finding a new dentist for me
> 
> Too bad the vet does not do people...._



Haha a good dentist is hard to find but that’s pushing it.  You’ve had poor luck with your kitties teeth.  Good thing they have responsible parents to fund their treatment.



macraven said:


> _Good morning to the homies
> Friday means end of the line for work
> 
> Anyone have plans for the weekend?
> Those with kids will be busy I assume
> as no school or work days then
> 
> 
> So you think Monyk could have her chicks autograph the pic she shared with us
> I don’t want to call one of the chickadees by the wrong name
> 
> I was known to call out wrong name when the 4 boys were at home and it always ticked them off
> Lol
> 
> Hope all have good weather for today and the weekend _



Finish opening our pool tomorrow.  Mr. Told he’s working an OT day, I will be following orders.  It’s tricky to get the chemicals right the first time each season.  Thank goodness the water is clear but freezing, no way would I get in there to vacuum it.

Flag football game for GD Sunday.  The pool issues give me a pass on her am softball game in far-flung locality tomorrow, phew.




Charade67 said:


> Test results are in. The biopsy I had last week was negative which is a huge relief. The ultrasound today showed a couple of polyps that need to be removed. That procedure will be scheduled sometime in July.
> Tomorrow I go to the dentist. I don’t expect any problems there.
> 
> Interesting story from work today. We have a new therapist who has been with us for a few months. A few weeks ago I received an email from a woman who was looking for that therapist. I figured she was a former client or a student she used to see when she worked for the university. I forwarded the email to the therapist and thought nothing more of it.  Today the therapist told me that the woman is her daughter who she gave up for adoption years ago. They are now making plans to meet for the first time. I told her about how dh believes that he has found his half siblings and that we will be meeting his niece in California.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice night. I’m going to try to get some sleep.



Good luck with the procedure.  That is an increasingly more common sort of situation re the kinship.  I do wonder how many folks do the geneology tests though and get unexpected news from their past.


----------



## Lynne G

She’s alive!  Glad you got home safe and sound, even with that last minute cancellation, Keisha.  Hope your DS has no more of those headaches.  Scary he had to go to hospital.  Yep, my Dsis is opening her pool tomorrow too.  Pool guy is coming to help her.  Little one is happy about that.  I think the amusement park is tomorrow’s start, then we will have to stop at my Dsis’s home, on they way home, to check on the pool.    

We were the unlucky area that got that spotty thunderstorm about an hour ago.  Noisy rain, some flashes and about 15 minutes later, gone.  Puddles everywhere though.  And a peek outside, and hello bunny on my lawn.  It is Spring.  And you would think that storm would have dropped the temp.  Nope.  Just muggier out.

Have a nice night!  And hey it is a Friday.  Woot!  

Pot sticker dinner.  Yum.


----------



## macraven

_Woot, Keisha is back!

Looking forward to any pictures you can share with us

Sounds like you are going to be busy this weekend
Pool opening time!


Lynne, sounds like you have your weekend planned with fun things to do
Hope your day with little one at the amusement park is great _


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday night and more allergies. Finally had to take extra dose of med. Decided sitting at soccer field wouldn't help so missed son's game. We've had a string of nice days, ending tomorrow with elevated to high risk of bad storms.  Oldest home a for a couple days to drop stuff and get to dr appointment (routine). Decided to hit happy hour for food-only gone ~45 minutes, but funnily enough we both stopped sneezing when we got out of house-air filters are clean-Dh said he just changed them.


macraven said:


> So you think Monyk could have her chicks autograph the pic she shared with us
> I don’t want to call one of the chickadees by the wrong name
> LOL I call the kids wrong names all the time!
> The black and white one is Ellie (also known as "diva"). The all black is Daisy (who has been in a horrible mood lately and pecking everyone-she calmed down with cuddles but WTH?)  On lower bar is Charlie (she is more black on neck-my cuddle bucket and smart-she is gonna be trouble), next to her is Tiana, and Lola is the yellow one showing her backside.)
> I was known to call out wrong name when the 4 boys were at home and it always ticked them off





Charade67 said:


> The biopsy I had last week was negative which is a huge relief.


 Woot! hope the dentist is painless as well. I hear ya on the sleep.



Lynne G said:


> Tea, why yes. On my second cup already. And yes, the sweater is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> -- ooh time to find something sweet.


 Tea is my go to at night. As far as the something sweet-that would be the frozen custard after the boy's band concert last night-blueberries in season mixed in a concrete with marshmellow creme....mmmmm



schumigirl said:


> .looking forward to it as we always like to try something new..........


 And we are looking forward to hearing about it in the TR!  Hope you continue to have a fabulous time!

Hi to Patty and Robo and Sue too! And everyone else who may be lurking. Hope RFF is ok with her mum.



keishashadow said:


> get unexpected news from their past.


 We ended up with a new daughter, son in law and grandson! Grandson so cute-sent the new daughter fruit bouquet for Mother's day-well grandson had to call and say how much he liked the "strawberry popsicle, and pineapple popsicle and the grapes popsicle-he called the fruit on sticks popsicles. Love that age! Can't wait to see pics of trip!!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> We ended up with a new daughter, son in law and grandson! Grandson so cute-sent the new daughter fruit bouquet for Mother's day-well grandson had to call and say how much he liked the "strawberry popsicle, and pineapple popsicle and the grapes popsicle-he called the fruit on sticks popsicles. Love that age! Can't wait to see pics of trip!!



That is amazing news! Happy for you.  Thought of you while away, couldn’t believe the number of roosters & chickens roaming in all the Hawaiian islands we visited, far more than what you see in the Caribbean, even in downtown Honolulu in front of fancy designer stores!  

Told they Originated from various ship wrecks/due to storms.  Turns out they are a protected species there of all things & have no natural predators.  They sure seemed to be in more than ample supply ambling around nearly everywhere we went & quite healthy.  Heard more than a few travel professionals derisively refer to them as ‘speed bumps’   Yet we consistently observed traffic coming to a standstill when the chickens decided to cross the road lol


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you’re back Keisha........and look forward to seeing the pictures.......will hide them from Tom who is still angling for a little mini cruise........eh, no. But, glad you had such an amazing trip. Hope your boy is much better now.....what an awful thing to suffer from. Sounds like it is hereditary.......he’ll be glad mum is back.....doesn’t matter their age, we still need our mums. That is a bargain dress!! Love those........I have a couple that were definite bargains.....but look more...... you did suit that one especially.........




So, up early today........still haven’t quite decided what to do today......will do that before we head over for breakfast......

Parks are busier but not manic.......although Potter area the other day was heaving, but we did go in late morning....never a good idea. 

Just watched the sunrise again over RP......beautiful.....and another hot day planned. 

Maybe a quick park visit this morning then off somewhere else........first though, chat to Kyle........

Hope all are good and happy Saturday..........

(I do need to catch up on posts)


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, sounds like Key West.  Those chickens were everywhere.  Protected too.  Yes, will definitely check out your trip report.  Love Hawaiian pictures.

Schumi, early bird for you.  Trip sounds excellent so far, and will surely check out your trip report for this trip too.  And woot, more time booked for next May.  

Time for tea.  Enjoyed a very long shower, and the sun is shining, with a nice 83 as the high.  Shorts on.  On yeah, I am ready.  

Hope each homie enjoy their Saturday today.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Welcome back keisha.






keishashadow said:


> Thanks again for the pics you sent me what seems a long time ago of Pearl Harbor, helped a lot in organizing our visit there, which I really enjoyed.



Your very welcome....so glad you enjoyed your visit to Pearl Harbor. It’s both beautiful and sad for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Seriously, first time I saw the love bugs oh-so-long ago the first thought that came to minds was OMG it’s a plague of biblical proportions lol.



They are terrible every few years. My cousin and her husband came to visit one May and they were terrible. They were flying in mass all over the beach and the restaurant windows we took them to on the Ocean were covered with them....so much for the Ocean View....that was a particularly bad year.

Sorry to hear your son was hospitalized with migraines...hope he is feeling better.




Monykalyn said:


> Hi to Patty and Robo and Sue too



Hey 


Morning Schumi .....so nice to hear you are having a enjoyable trip. Have a great day today 



4 sleeps until grandson and I leave for vacation.....will meet up with him tomorrow and discuss any special things he wants to do...it’s his vacation so want him to be happy with it. Planned one day at Kennedy Space Center. Was sorry to see they keep moving lift off dates on the rockets as there was one originally planned to go off while we were there. That would have been the cherry on the cupcake for sure,  but it was pushed to another date.




Has anyone every tried the P.F. Chang’s at Mall at Millenia...we always eat at Cheesecake when we shop there and never tried P.F. Chang’s?


Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning 




Have a great day to all the Sans family


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am having a fairly lazy Saturday so far. I’m not even out of my pyjamas yet.  The only productive thing I have done is tossed in a load of laundry.  I have absolutely no plans for today. B has a theater picnic this afternoon. 



keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines . Really a lovely trip, believe I may do some sort of pictorial TR, maybe file it in under Aulani. Will post link here if i get up a head of steam.


 I would love to see a pictorial trip report. 



Lynne G said:


> And you would think that storm would have dropped the temp. Nope. Just muggier out.


 That reminds me of a line from an old movie, I think it’s Rear Window, where one of the characters complains that the rain only makes the heat wet.



Monykalyn said:


> Woot! hope the dentist is painless as well. I hear ya on the sleep.


 Thanks. I always have good dentist visits. I’m in year 51 of no cavities. 



Robo56 said:


> Has anyone every tried the P.F. Chang’s at Mall at Millenia...we always eat at Cheesecake when we shop there and never tried P.F. Chang’s?


I haven’t been to the one at that particular mall, but I have been to several other locations. I have always enjoyed my meals there. 

I should get up and do something, but I am feeling very lazy right now.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  Long holiday weekend here, Victoria Day. I’m on the mend, thanks for all the well wishes. Yesterday I wasn’t quite up to lunch out with friends but I did go get my nails done!  But found out my nail person is leaving to open up her own salon.  Today is her last day. She’s the best. But her new place is an hour drive away, ugh. So I may go once or twice during the summer when weather is good, but find another person at the local place. She’s told me who’s good. 

Beautiful sunny, warm day here. Brother in law coming for his usual Saturday Night dinner.  Wish we could bbq, the weather is so nice.  But BIL needs soft food because of some recent major dental work, so Shepard’s pie it is.  

Tomorrow going to daughters to watch season finale of GOT. Tues night going with both daughters to see Avengers End Game. Need to see it in recliner theatre!  So long!  

Keishashadow welcome back!  We saw lots of chickens roaming around Key West!

Monykalyn I can relate. Occasionally I’m at a restaurant when allergies kick in full force and my sinuses and head get so bad I have to leave. Once I’m out of the environment after 5 min I’m fine. 
I wish we had frozen custard here!
Congrats on new family members!

Charade glad to hear dental good news. I’m having a lazy morning too lol. 10am and phfafing around on Dis ha!
That’s impressive, no cavities!  Neither of my daughters do, but the dental care now is so different than when I was a kid. No routine cleaning, sealing, painting on fluoride and my uncle was a dentist. I have a mouth full of fillings. 

Schumi sounds like you’re enjoying yourselves!  Our last day we had a lovely breakfast at Islands, sat outside, had a nice table seemed like we were in our own grotto tucked away with lots of greenery around. Eggs benny and mimosas!  Going to Disneyland in August and we discovered there’s a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim! Yay!  
Traveling to Florida going west to east I have never seen a Florida sunrise, lol!  Probably never will!

Lynne enjoy your day!  Sunshine here but only supposed to get to 68f. It’s only 10am but sun streaming in thru living room feels warmer!  Also telling me I have some window washing to do lol!

Robo enjoy your next holiday with grandson!  KSC is fun. We went years ago combining it with a short 2/3 day Cocoa Beach Stay. The daughters love the RonJons surf lessons. Last time they got the same guy that did the Typhoon Lagoon surf lessons. 
We’ve only been to PF Chang’s in N. Miami Beach/Aventura. It’s near where my moms old condo was. The food was good, but over priced imo, and small portions.  We don’t have them where we live. There’s one near the hotel we stay at in Anaheim but we haven’t bothered with it. There’s so many good Chinese restaurants near home, I can’t see paying PF Chang prices, but that’s me. 


Well time to get in the shower and out of jammies!  Have some housework with my name on it!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, don’t really like P. F. Chang’s either.  Overpriced not our taste Chinese.

Excellent day at the amusement park. We had a great time, and beautiful high 70’s temp with bright blue skies.  

Enjoying some cheesesteaks and hoagies for dinner.  That kinda day.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Y'all! I HATE being so busy that I don't have time to touch base with my SANS folk! Hope y'all are healing and/or healthy! 
TONS of rain here over the past week +...13 inches in two days!  

We're marrying off the "middle child" in a few weeks, so that has put us in a perpetual State-of-Urgency for the past month-or more. 
TOO MANY TRIPS coming up! Baltimore late July...Plus...Just snagged a Royal Pacific AP Rate for HALLOWEEN!   So-of course-gotta try to grab a few nights at Mouse World too! (F & W Time!)
PLUS...We've already got the big  Christmas trip too-(17 Crazed family members!!!)...so planning time is here!


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> Howdy Y'all! I HATE being so busy that I don't have time to touch base with my SANS folk! Hope y'all are healing and/or healthy!
> TONS of rain here over the past week +...13 inches in two days!
> 
> We're marrying off the "middle child" in a few weeks, so that has put us in a perpetual State-of-Urgency for the past month-or more.
> TOO MANY TRIPS coming up! Baltimore late July...Plus...Just snagged a Royal Pacific AP Rate for HALLOWEEN!   So-of course-gotta try to grab a few nights at Mouse World too! (F & W Time!)
> PLUS...We've already got the big  Christmas trip too-(17 Crazed family members!!!)...so planning time is here!


Congrats!  Sounds like you’ll be pretty busy to New Years!


----------



## Monykalyn

Saturday again. Oldest kid back to arkansas this am to get to work-basement 1/2 filled with loads of her stuff. Will be home on Sunday for a week before she takes off for summer internship in New Mexico and Alaska. DH and son managed to get lawn mowed before storms and warnings started, soccer game cancelled. Got some shopping done, including a new suitcase - been wanting a hardsided spinner for ages, discount store had one-done. Sweet n sour chicken for dinner.
Kiddo took my car as hers needs a new ABS module ($1K fix-eek!). she won't need it all summer though. 


keishashadow said:


> traffic coming to a standstill when the chickens decided to cross the road lol


 They can be quite commanding . Sounds like an interesting trip
Was holding Charlie baby earlier-she was tired and had her head tucked on my shoulder with her beak in the hood of the dress I'm wearing. Think she'd have stayed there all night...babies are babies no matter the species...



Charade67 said:


> I’m in year 51 of no cavities.


Amazing! DH and the kids have never had a cavity, and my only 2 were in baby teeth. Our Arkansas dentist office referred to us as the "easy family with all their teeth"


buckeev said:


> We're marrying off the "middle child" in a few weeks, so that has put us in a perpetual State-of-Urgency for the past month-or more.
> TOO MANY TRIPS coming up! Baltimore late July...Plus...Just snagged a Royal Pacific AP Rate for HALLOWEEN!  So-of course-gotta try to grab a few nights at Mouse World too! (F & W Time!)
> PLUS...We've already got the big Christmas trip too-(17 Crazed family members!!!)...so planning time is here!


 Wow sounds soooo fun! congrats on the wedding and let the parties BEGIN!

Robo love the Minions!!!! And like Sue-we love KSC(currently DH has the annual pass there)  and last few trips have spent time there or cocoa beach.  *sigh-just need to move to Florida... 
Have 6 days of work before official vacation time
Today is Dh's oldest dtr bday-exactly one year ago we met her for first time. We've all reflected on how it seems we've known each other longer than a year!! even the boy was amazed at only being a year as he's kinda reserved around new people.

May make a cup of tea (hey Lynne) and head to bed...


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, MonyK.  Sounds like a busy house.  And our neighbor chickens must have liked our nice day too.  The bully one was quite loud around dinner time.

Buckeev, congratulations to engaged, ready to marry offspring.  And lots of countdowns.  Big woot for those.  Hope you dry out soon.  We have been in way to many gray days for me.

Sue, glad to hear you are feeling better, and yay, for long weekend.  We, thankfully get one this coming weekend.  

Robo, hope you are doing well. And woot to you for the single digit countdown.  So nice to travel with grandson.

Keisha, hope life is back to normal.   

With that, I am not a night owl.  Watching some of the news, but I need to holler lights out.  Kids like to be night owls.  Ack.

 

See, was a great day in the park.

Nighty night all!


----------



## Lynne G

Indeed it is a Sunday. Loud train whistle in the quiet neighborhood. 

Think the zoo is again in our radar today, so hoping not too crowded with the nice weather for most of the day.  Storm warnings are for later today.  With the dew points in the 60’s, a sticky and hotter day, with 87 the high.  And yes, suntan lotion on, and my hat.  Forgot that when we were at the park yesterday.  Little one will get a dark tan.  Me, not careful, red.

Ah, quiet morning is a lovely way to start my Sunday.

May this find all the homies having had a good night sleep, and a perfect Sunday, feeling good.

Tea, oh yes.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning Lynne! Enjoy the zoo!
Think we are done with storms for today, so maybe the makeup soccer game (one of many makeups) will be on for today.
Need to weed the garden, and replant a few things I think. I'm used to getting my first harvest of early spring plantings by now, but with the late start it will be a few weeks yet.
Kids have Monday and 1/2 day tuesday and school out for summer. Then middle and youngest have to get summer clothes sorted this week-or they will be naked on vacation. I only have tuesday off this week-got hair appointment, and then Cardinals ball game (got tickets for whole family) - may just hand some cash to the older one and put her in charge of taking the other two shopping...between Ross, TJ Maxx and Target they should all find what they need.

Decided to book hotel near airport as we have such early flight-easier and way less stress than trying to get everyone up at zero really dark thirty and fighting Stl traffic to airport if we stayed at Dh's dads. The Drury is right next door to where we drop car for parking so super easy that morning.

Time for coffee-have a fabulous Sunday funday!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne 
Have fun at the zoo!
Hope the weather stays great for the time you are there _


----------



## macraven

_Can never go wrong getting cardinal tickets monyk!
I always did when I lived in the St. Louis area

Being naked in public does not go over well once they are a year old 
Hope they find the clothes to buy today

Your kids get out early from
school like they do in my area
But then ours start school first Wednesday of August 

We like the Drury Inn
Always clean and the extras they give
guests are a sweet bonus 

Hope all the homies have an awesome Sunday

I’m off to SS and church in an hour _


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Can never go wrong getting cardinal tickets monyk!
> I always did when I lived in the St. Louis area
> 
> Being naked in public does not go over well once they are a year old
> Hope they find the clothes to buy today
> 
> Your kids get out early from
> school like they do in my area
> But then ours start school first Wednesday of August
> 
> We like the Drury Inn
> Always clean and the extras they give
> guests are a sweet bonus
> 
> Hope all the homies have an awesome Sunday
> 
> I’m off to SS and church in an hour _



U got me on “SS”, Sunday school ?  Jr is such a fan of the Drury Inns after visiting STL.  Can we hear a “go blues”?  Game 5 in San Jose 3 pm PST today._strange bedfellows for the mister & me as dyed in wool Pittsburgh fans but the hockey team now holds 2nd place in our hearts lol _

Going to poke him to install at least one of the BR portable AC units.  Unseasonably hot here & humid of all things.  Toss in either a spring cold or allergies and it was a restless night for me.  Remainder of home is comfy with the ceiling fans running on low.  Big storm set to hit around 5 pm today.  Really hope GD’s game is over by then.  Hate that feeling of being out on field with lots of bleacher metal when storms are in area.

Monyk - congrats on the great dental record.  Aside from good habits & fluoride in the water supply, I’m convinced a large part of it is heredity.  Figure my family has put one of the dentists kiddos thru college . Trip is so close for you now.  Charade who wins the dental award, is right behind you.  Who is next here?


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before heading out for the day. We are going to brunch and then to B’s baccalaureate service this afternoon. She also has senior dinner tonight, but that is for students only. I guess dh and I will go someplace that we like, but B doesn’t. 

My church doesn’t use the term Sunday School. I’m not sure what they are calling it now. It has changed a few times. At one point that were calling it Bible Fellowship. It will always be Sunday School to me. 

I’m not sure heredity plays a part in my good dental records. My father had a full set of dentures, my mom wears a partial and the rest of her teeth aren’t great, my brother has had almost every major dental procedure there is, and my sister was the cavity queen when we were kids. I’m not sure what happened with me, but I am very thankful. So far it looks like B is going to follow in my footsteps.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!!

It's Graduation Day for Troy! So proud of him! Bachelor of Fine Arts Magna Cum Laude! 





The Grad party will be held at the request of the graduate (yep- twist our arms, Troy!) In ORLANDO!! We leave 5/23!!

Have a great day- Schumi is in Orlando, Lynne is visiting the zoo, Charade is celebrating B's graduation!! Monyk's off to a soccer game! Mac is off to church!

Happy Victoria Day, Sue!!

Welcome home to Keisha! Robo is ready to pack for the vacay!!

 to the other peeps out and about!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Charade67

Congratulations to Troy! Orlando will be a great place to celebrate.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Quick post before heading out for the day. We are going to brunch and then to B’s baccalaureate service this afternoon. She also has senior dinner tonight, but that is for students only. I guess dh and I will go someplace that we like, but B doesn’t.
> 
> My church doesn’t use the term Sunday School. I’m not sure what they are calling it now. It has changed a few times. At one point that were calling it Bible Fellowship. It will always be Sunday School to me.
> 
> I’m not sure heredity plays a part in my good dental records. My father had a full set of dentures, my mom wears a partial and the rest of her teeth aren’t great, my brother has had almost every major dental procedure there is, and my sister was the cavity queen when we were kids. I’m not sure what happened with me, but I am very thankful. So far it looks like B is going to follow in my footsteps.



My religion calls it CCD, just as well, Confraternity of Christian Doctrine doesn’t exactly roll off the tongue

Wow, you are a lone wolf in ur family re dental issues, poof, there goes my theory




pattyw said:


> Happy Sunday all!!
> 
> It's Graduation Day for Troy! So proud of him! Bachelor of Fine Arts Magna Cum Laude!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401596
> 
> The Grad party will be held at the request of the graduate (yep- twist our arms, Troy!) In ORLANDO!! We leave 5/23!!
> 
> Have a great day- Schumi is in Orlando, Lynne is visiting the zoo, Charade is celebrating B's graduation!! Monyk's off to a soccer game! Mac is off to church!
> 
> Happy Victoria Day, Sue!!
> 
> Welcome home to Keisha! Robo is ready to pack for the vacay!!
> 
> to the other peeps out and about!!
> 
> Have a great day!!



Thank you. It is nice to be home.  Have decided that anything that long is just ‘too long’ for us, especially as to our pooch who we dearly missed.  Ten nights seems to be the sweet spot for me going anywhere.  With mr’s work schedule & as to what they term a vacation week:  saturday 11:50 pm to the same the following saturday, it often limits us to only 6 nights per ‘week’ unless he takes two of them at a time.  Next year he’ll get a sixth week woohoo another week to play with 

As well you should be proud!  Congrats on raising another smart kid, as evidenced by the choice of locale for the party...nevermind the academic awards . JK does he have plans in place for employment or further education?


----------



## Lynne G

Fun at the zoo.  

Kangaroos know it is a lazy day.

Fun on the merry go round.

Feeding a cute bird who was quite mad  when we stopped feeding him.  Good to be one of the first ones to feed those hungry birds.  

Some shopping for the week, then friend’s for pig roast dinner is the rest of my day.And friend makes his own beer.  Yeah, I will be bringing a bottle of white wine.  I like it sec.  Not a beer fan as much any more.  

Yep, night at close hotel before an early morning flight. Good idea, MonyK.  Yeah, thinking of doing that for my 5:40am flight in October.  

Great picture Patty.  Nice graduation trip.  We get our new house AC on Wednesday, thankfully.  Tomorrow is to have a high of 88.  So much for Spring.  This Southern wind is bringing us some taste of summer the next couple of days.

Thanks Mac, we always have a good time at the zoo. Hope you are staying cool.

Nice to have a couples dinner tonight, Charade.  Nice B is finished with school soon.  Poor little one has 3 more weeks of it.  

 Oh yeah Keisha, been when a storm could be seen coming fast on the horizon, and we were at one of the furthest fields at the tournament in the farmer’s field.  You never saw so many people run for their lives.  So wicked a storm, I had to pull over after getting out of the parking lot, to wait it out.  Hope your storm coming is not as bad, and game is finished before it comes.  Most of our storm warnings are for just North of us.  Hope that holds.

Chill everyone.  It is a Sunday, yes it is.  Smile.


----------



## macraven

_Zoo days are fun
Knew Lynne would have fun with little one there

Yea Keisha, Sunday school is what they call it before church
It’s a SBC thing and the same in the south as it was in the north for me


Pattyw, sweet pic of the 3 of youse 
You all are looking so happy in the picture!
You should frame it

Monyk, I still can’t eat chicken after you showing pics of your girls

Our vet tech that comes to the house twice a day lives in a farm
She gave me about 3 dozen eggs yesterday and said they are good for the next 30 days ( freshly laid)

Told her I had no room in my fridge for all of them and she said, who puts eggs in the fridge, leave them out on the counter

I did until this morning until one of the cats tried to break the eggshell with the one tooth she has_


----------



## macraven

_Forgot to say it still is hot here 
Today cooler at 87
Tuesday predicted to be mid 90’s for rest of the week

This means the grass will grow faster and our dude that has the lawn service for us will become a wealthy man
Twice a week mowing from just a weekly mowing_


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> My religion calls it CCD, just as well, Confraternity of Christian Doctrine doesn’t exactly roll off the tongue



I had to look that up. If dh had been around he could have told me. He spent several years in Catholic school which is kind of amusing since he is the son of a Baptist minister.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I had to look that up. If dh had been around he could have told me. He spent several years in Catholic school which is kind of amusing since he is the son of a Baptist minister.


My kids went to local Catholic school for elementary levels until diocese, in their wisdom ahem, closed it down   Was very nice only 10 or so kids in class.  In the inner cities up north often the majority of students aren’t of the faith but there for a structured education with proven results


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> My kids went to local Catholic school for elementary levels until diocese, in their wisdom ahem, closed it down   Was very nice only 10 or so kids in class.  In the inner cities up north often the majority of students aren’t of the faith but there for a structured education with proven results



Dh says that his family had moved to a new area (rural South Carolina) and the public schools were lacking academically. His parents asked around and learned that the local Catholic schools were the best in the area, so that’s where he was until they moved again just before his senior year.


----------



## Lynne G

We have all branches of religious around, so yep, Sunday school, CCD, Greek School too.

Relaxing, ah yes.  Still warm. 82 at 8 this evening.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Finally got a few days off starting tomorrow so I can catch up.

Congrats to Troy ...love the idea for an Orlando celebration.  Danielle also chose Orlando for her graduation trip.

Welcome back keisha and hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, Charade, monyk, Robo, sue, and anyone else who is reading along.

I turned on the TV after I arrived home from work to rewatch GoT and get ready for the big finale tonight and the signal kept cutting out...called Directv as this is an ongoing problem and I made the mistake of listening to the automated lady who said to reset the system...now there are no channels  and the tech couldn't help me so I have to wait until Tuesday for my service to be fixed.  Never touch the red button...lesson learned.

Guess I'll go to bed early tonight.

Good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, sorry to hear the red button was pushed, Tink.  And that stinks no service until tomorrow.  And woot! for some days off starting today.  I am not a big fan of GoT, but when I unplugged my phone from charging, to put in my bag for the day, it said, did you know, ..... got the throne.  Um, and that was from a news feed.  So hoping you have spoil free news until you can see the last episode.

With that, a healthy good morning to all the homies, and hopefully sleeping late Tink, on her first day off.






  Monday, it is, and if Mac is posting her oh so hot temps, I get to join the club today.  Seems 90 is the high, and summer like hot, humid, and hazy, with showers and a thunderstorm mixed in there.  Funny, commute was dry, and 72 out at 5:30 am.  Warm.  As was getting bag out of car, something hit me.  Seems a handful of large rain drops fell as I walked into building.  Not enough to even look for an umbrella, though umbrella I did take with me.  







 and that goes to all the homies.  


Good Morning all!  


Yep, that time for tea has come.


----------



## macraven

_Of course Lynne, join my club!

I spend more time inside when it is hot outside 
My car is in the garage so when I do go out, I run it a few minutes before I leave for errands and it cools quickly 

When out, temps hold at even 88, it starts to feel sticky here

Then makes it ripe to create a 20% chance of rain bursts 

I can deal with temps 89 and under 
Temps past that suck the air out of me 
Not fond when it is 90 and up
Our temps are predicted to rise in the 90’s starting Tuesday 

And expect a quick pass over rain shower when the 90’s come to stay 

Tink, you could have driven
 to my house to watch the GoT
We have more than one tv in the house and an extra bedroom 

It was just last week I figured out it was a tv show.....I’ve never watched it

Hope all the homies have a great week!_


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Next year he’ll get a sixth week woohoo another week to play with



Nice!! Can never have enough vacation time!!



keishashadow said:


> As well you should be proud! Congrats on raising another smart kid, as evidenced by the choice of locale for the party...nevermind the academic awards . JK does he have plans in place for employment or further education?



 Yep- smart vacation choice, indeed!  Troy has a summer internship at a local advertising company doing design work.  His ultimate goal is to relocate to Orlando and get a job there before the end of the year. He doesn't want to spend another winter in Buffalo!  So I guess we'll look at Orlando trips as job hunting opportunities! 



Lynne G said:


> Kangaroos know it is a lazy day.



So cute!



macraven said:


> Told her I had no room in my fridge for all of them and she said, who puts eggs in the fridge, leave them out on the counter
> 
> I did until this morning until one of the cats tried to break the eggshell with the one tooth she has



I had no idea you could leave eggs out! Maybe just the fresh from the farm eggs only? And you're right, if I did leave them out they would be viewed as toys by the cats!



tink1957 said:


> Never touch the red button...lesson learned.



We have Directv and I thought we've reset it by pressing the red button. Yikes! What a pain to be without tv!  On vacation, I use my chromebook to stream some tv shows.  Maybe that can help get through the next two days! Enjoy your days off!




Lynne G said:


> I get to join the club today. Seems 90 is the high, and summer like hot, humid, and hazy,



Sounds great!  We had 86 yesterday, but rain (MORE RAIN!!) moved in and brought temps down to the 60s. 
Pace yourself if you walk at lunch today- so hot!!

Happy Monday all!! Day off today! Have so much housework to do! I'm already sore from the yardwork we've done the last few days! I've grocery shopped this morning on Instacart!  Time to get moving on cleaning soon!
Have a great day all!!


----------



## Robo56

afternoon Sans family


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday again! 5 more days of work (6 including today). 
More major storms on the way-looked out as I got my lunch and think I should do a car run for my umbrella. And I have to get gas on way home too...


Lynne G said:


> Kangaroos know it is a lazy day.


 Cuties!



tink1957 said:


> I turned on the TV after I arrived home from work to rewatch GoT and get ready for the big finale tonight and the signal kept cutting out...called Directv as this is an ongoing problem and I made the mistake of listening to the automated lady who said to reset the system...now there are no channels  and the tech couldn't help me so I have to wait until Tuesday for my service to be fixed. Never touch the red button...lesson learned.


Hmm we have used red button to reset as well-there is a way to manually set up channels and test satellite strength-wonder if your dish got knocked slightly off kilter.


pattyw said:


> I had no idea you could leave eggs out! Maybe just the fresh from the farm eggs only? And you're right, if I did leave them out they would be viewed as toys by the cats!


Yes ONLY unwashed and fresh eggs, as they still have the protective"bloom" on them that keeps out bacteria and air. Our stupid food system requires eggs that are sold to be washed (which washes off the bloom) and then because now they are vulnerable to bacteria, run through bleach, and then kept cold. I frequently leave eggs out-especially if I want to remind peeps to eat them!

Me and Lola yesterday-she wanted to sit on me and kept trying to climb higher...


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> Robo enjoy your next holiday with grandson! KSC is fun.



Thanks Sue....hope you are feeling better. We are looking forward to our visit to KSC.




Monykalyn said:


> Robo love the Minions!!!! And like Sue-we love KSC(currently DH has the annual pass there) and last few trips have spent time there or cocoa beach. *sigh-just need to move to Florida...
> 
> Grandson is really looking forward to KSC.
> 
> Have 6 days of work before official vacation time
> Today is Dh's oldest dtr bday-exactly one year ago we met her for first time. We've all reflected on how it seems we've known each other longer than a year!! even the boy was amazed at only being a year as he's kinda reserved around new people.



Happy belated birthday to your oldest daughter.

 





Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are doing well. And woot to you for the single digit countdown. So nice to travel with grandson.



Doing well, Thank you Lynne. Love the pics of you and your daughter at the zoo.




pattyw said:


> The Grad party will be held at the request of the graduate (yep- twist our arms, Troy!) In ORLANDO!! We leave 5/23!!



Happy Graduation to your Troy pattyw. I know that you and Joe are very proud of him. You leave the day after we do for Orlando. Best wishes for Troy and his internship and future job plans.

 




tink1957 said:


> hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, Charade, monyk, Robo, sue, and anyone else who is reading along.



Hey! Tink ....Sorry to hear of the issues with you TV.....sending mummy dust your way that things start looking up for you dear lady.


Need to run out to Eyemart and take glasses back...I wear glasses when I drive and I had eye exam and new glasses made last week. When I picked them up I told the girl that they were a tad blurry. She said to give it a few days. Still not right. I have never had a problem like this before. The eye doctor actually said my eyes were a bit better. So they told me to bring them in....I felt this eye doctor was a bit fast on the eye exam. Never used Eyemart before. My insurance covers eye exam and glasses there this year.

Will bring suitcase down when I get home.


 Mac, Keisha, Schumi, Charade, CKMiles, Agavegirl1, RFF, Bobbie68 and all the Sans family


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn oldest sounds like she’ll be having a great summer!  Hope your area is safe from the tornadoes. So scary. Hope you enjoy your hard sided spinner. Our Winners (TJ Max in the US) always has tons of them. I’ve stuck with the soft sided spinners. Get good price from Costco for Samsonite.  
$1k car repair  yikes. 
Charlie sleeping on you, so cute. 
6 day countdown yay!

Lynne thanks for well wishes!  Hope you enjoyed the zoo.

Monykalyn wow your school’s get out early!  My dads fav team was the Cardinals!  I’ve heard good reviews of Drury. Mainly the Orlando one. 

Mac I can’t imagine having to start school in August!  It wouldn’t work in northern schools as August is one of our best months. Nobody wants to have May off here in trade for August. Too iffy. Weather is all over the place in May. Yesterday we were enjoying sunshine and patio. Today cold, and drizzling. 

Keishashadow we have a portable AC unit for living room. Bedrooms all have ceiling fans. Never needed AC here. But climate changes are real. Past few summers have been brutal. We never used to have long heat waves. Now it’s all we have. And fires. 
I def don’t win dental war. I didn’t have the great dental care they have now. And it wasn’t cause we couldn’t afford it. My uncle was our dentist. They just didn’t do routine cleanings, fluoride treatments, etc when I was a kid. And I remember when they finally fluoridated the water. I’m really dating myself!  It was a big uproar,!  My daughters have great teeth, one has a filling the other nothing. I think it doesn’t have anything to do with genetics, and more to do with dental care advances.  My DH also has a mouth full of fillings!

Charade congrats to B.  One of the speakers at youngest DD’s high school grad was quite good, he injected a lot of humour into his speech. I think it may have been the mayor. The rest of it is just looooong!  Lol, I had to look up Baccalaureate because here it means a Bachelors degree and I was sure she was graduating high school. We use different terminology I’ve noticed.  We do refer to grade 12 as senior year, but don’t refer to other grades as sophomore, junior, etc. 
I had to think about SS too!  The penny did drop!  We call it Sunday school too. So I’m glad I don’t have to think about another name as regardless of the name it will be Sunday school to me too. 

Pattyw great pic!  Congrats to Troy. My grad (Bachelors of Social Work) requested Orlando too.  Funny how that happens lol!  We had a great trip. Sadly she prob won’t walk the stage.  She has her Bachelors credential but she found out if she takes 3 more courses she can also graduate with a Criminology diploma. So she’s taking those classes now in summer session. The college has a stupid rule (imo) that you have to graduate with the lesser degree first before higher degree. So they’re not letting her grad with her class, she has to defer it till next June and grad with that year. She won’t want to do that as she doesn’t know that class.  Won’t mean anything to her so she’ll prob just ask them to mail her diploma   She had gone to her academic advisor but they wouldn’t make an exception for her.  So sad. 

Keishashadow haha, doesn’t exactly roll off the tongue!  I can see why it’s shortened to CCD.  My friends church just called it Parish School. 

I’m fond of 3 week vacays. My daughter (oldest) and I have usually spent 10 days in August at Deerfield Beach, then drive up to Orlando for 2 weeks. But not happening this Aug. I just spent 7 days in Deerfield with youngest dd then 10 days at Universal. So 17 days. I was good with it but would have liked 10 days in Deerfield/Ft. Lauderdale. However she had to get back, summer classes started.  At least I don’t have to worry about the dogs. My husband stays home.  He’s not into theme parks. So they’re solely mom/daughter trips. 

Lynne nice zoo pics. Yay for new AC coming Wednesday!  We had a choice when we recently put in new high efficiency furnace and hot water on demand to do AC. But the choice was either the hot water on demand system or AC. The DH has been wanting hot water on demand for years, I didn’t have it in me to push for AC. So will make due with ceiling fans and portable AC. If it gets to unbearable I can always retreat down to basement rec room. It stays cool in summer. 

Mac that had me laughing visualizing your cat with one tooth breaking into an egg!  A friend of ours who raises chickens was just by to pick up DH to go see a friend of theirs in hospital and brought over a dozen eggs. Always nice having fresh eggs. 
Wow 2x a week mowing!  When it gets hot here the lawns die off cause it gets dry too. My husband likes it cause he doesn’t have to mow!  Sheesh. 
57 & rainy here. Yesterday was enjoying the patio. 

Tink, seems a recurrent theme here of our kids requesting Orlando Grad!  We’ve taught them well lol!
Oldest and I were invited to youngest’s house to watch GOT and her feed was getting interrupted too, ugh. 3 times!  Oh the shouts!  There were a few of us watching. I have it recorded so I’m going to watch again, just to digest everything. I don’t think we missed much. Seems a lot of people were having problems with feed. Watching news this morning another oops made it onto the set. This time a plastic water bottle. 
Never push the red button! Lol. 

Lynne cute Groot!  

Monykalyn cute Lola pic!  Do the older girls socialize with you?

Robo hope you get glasses sorted out. We never go to the optometrists in those stores. I’m sure some may be good. But I stick to one that has his own office. Been going to him for years.  He was recommended by my doctor and he’s been really good. 

Enjoy your Monday everyone. No plans today. Dreary day here. But have to go to grocery store for a few things and I’m out of milk for my morning coffee. Don’t know what I want for dinner. Maybe some pasta.


----------



## keishashadow

Good day all, day three of wondering if I have allergies or cold, just enough to be carrying tissues in my pockets & a Vick’s inhaler which always seems to make things feel better lol.  Rx of Flonase doing squat.  No idea what’s in season here.  Had that yellow pollen thing before we left but not seeing it coat everything in the am’s since home so ruling that suspect out.   Anybody else having their seasonal allergies?

Mac - if Luna is working it with only one tooth, she is one smart cat

Monyk - u ever have a chickie try to roost on your noggin?

It is crazy windy here today, temps dropped a good 15 degrees but still sunny and pleasant.  Looks like tornados are really firing up for Midwest, eek.  Hope they catch a break!


tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Finally got a few days off starting tomorrow so I can catch up.
> 
> Congrats to Troy ...love the idea for an Orlando celebration.  Danielle also chose Orlando for her graduation trip.
> 
> Welcome back keisha and hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, Charade, monyk, Robo, sue, and anyone else who is reading along.
> 
> I turned on the TV after I arrived home from work to rewatch GoT and get ready for the big finale tonight and the signal kept cutting out...called Directv as this is an ongoing problem and I made the mistake of listening to the automated lady who said to reset the system...now there are no channels  and the tech couldn't help me so I have to wait until Tuesday for my service to be fixed.  Never touch the red button...lesson learned.
> 
> Guess I'll go to bed early tonight.
> 
> Good night everyone...sweet dreams



Oh no, saw on news there were outages for those using the app to watch.  From what i gather discussing it with most today, appears i’m In distinct minority thinking things wrapped up as well as could be expected.  Know a prequel in works but I smell one, if not several sequels as long as the players don’t get too greedy.



pattyw said:


> Nice!! Can never have enough vacation time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- smart vacation choice, indeed!  Troy has a summer internship at a local advertising company doing design work.  His ultimate goal is to relocate to Orlando and get a job there before the end of the year. He doesn't want to spend another winter in Buffalo!  So I guess we'll look at Orlando trips as job hunting opportunities!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea you could leave eggs out! Maybe just the fresh from the farm eggs only? And you're right, if I did leave them out they would be viewed as toys by the cats!
> 
> 
> 
> We have Directv and I thought we've reset it by pressing the red button. Yikes! What a pain to be without tv!  On vacation, I use my chromebook to stream some tv shows.  Maybe that can help get through the next two days! Enjoy your days off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great!  We had 86 yesterday, but rain (MORE RAIN!!) moved in and brought temps down to the 60s.
> Pace yourself if you walk at lunch today- so hot!!
> 
> Happy Monday all!! Day off today! Have so much housework to do! I'm already sore from the yardwork we've done the last few days! I've grocery shopped this morning on Instacart!  Time to get moving on cleaning soon!
> Have a great day all!!



Woohoo, yet another good reason to book those long weekends to FL .  Congrats on the internship, the good ones seem to be in rather short supply these days. 

Climbing up on my cheap mom soapbox . I remember being shocked when DS told me one was required during regular junior year as a course credit & you had to pay for it.  I can see unpaid to get experience.  They offered a job/industry unrelated to his major of all things.  Haha no way, had them sub-in his existing part time job and he managed to graduate on time.  Did do traditional summer internships he drummed up on his own, but only a few days each week while he worked for that green stuff. 

DTV always seems to say push the red button first thing before that long customer service call.  I’m thinking they were doing damage control.

Vicki - i’d Ask for an account credit for the inconvenience.  Last month negotiated my bill in half with no contract.  ATT was a bit tougher nut to initially crack, declined last year to do anything.  Go figure.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki....how awful! Hope you manage to see it without hearing too many spoilers.......good luck with that! I was in the Club Lounge for breakfast this morning and we were chatting with one of the staff who loves it as well.....and we both mentioned something that happened and the table next to us yelled laughing they hadn’t seen it yet......they were ok about it and laughed but I felt bad.....I’d never spoil it for someone.....so I just said oh wait till the spaceship comes down to pick everyone up......lol.....

Robo.....we love P.F. Chang’s.......haven’t been in a while but it’s always been good quality and fabulous portions, and we didn’t find it expensive at all......we did plan to go last night but ended up in Kobe.......I’m sure you’d enjoy it, nice place with good service......a little noisy though.......But, I do have quite a weird mall story to tell in my trip report......

MonyK nice chick picture........yes, we get eggs from the farm next to us and we were always told never to wash them......and leave them out.....never kept a fresh egg in the fridge. Almost time for your trip.......

Keisha.....high winds??? But still warm......good luck with the allergies if that’s what it is......I woke up this morning my nose was all blocked.......thought it was the beginning of a cold, but we went to Lake Eola yesterday and someone said some kind of pollen is high........so, not much help to you though there am I......lol.....hope it improves......

mac.......glad you have the heat you enjoy again.....yep, chores out of the way early and then in the AC! Enjoy it......


Haven’t caught up with everyone today.........quick glance through...........

Just back from the beach, went to New Smyrna again as we were washed out with thunderstorms and love bugs last week.........today is 96 and it feels it.......very hot......but anyone coming down the love bugs are disappearing ........this is the worst we’ve ever seen them......May or September.........hopefully that’ll be them for a while.....

Beach was beautiful, had a paddle as I don’t swim........think I may even be a little brown...... just a little.....hope it doesn’t disappear before I get home as my friends often say I come home whiter than I left! 

Having the greatest time again......hardly touched the parks this visit........some resort time, some travelling around and some time with friends here.......and even a snooze or two........

Two weeks just isn’t enough! Home to the UK on Wednesday........

Oh quite enjoyed GoT........didn’t hate it like some people did........

Now to decide what to do tonight........

Hope all are well..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Vicki....how awful! Hope you manage to see it without hearing too many spoilers.......good luck with that! I was in the Club Lounge for breakfast this morning and we were chatting with one of the staff who loves it as well.....and we both mentioned something that happened and the table next to us yelled laughing they hadn’t seen it yet......they were ok about it and laughed but I felt bad.....I’d never spoil it for someone.....so I just said oh wait till the spaceship comes down to pick everyone up......lol.....
> 
> Robo.....we love P.F. Chang’s.......haven’t been in a while but it’s always been good quality and fabulous portions, and we didn’t find it expensive at all......we did plan to go last night but ended up in Kobe.......I’m sure you’d enjoy it, nice place with good service......a little noisy though.......But, I do have quite a weird mall story to tell in my trip report......
> 
> MonyK nice chick picture........yes, we get eggs from the farm next to us and we were always told never to wash them......and leave them out.....never kept a fresh egg in the fridge. Almost time for your trip.......
> 
> Keisha.....high winds??? But still warm......good luck with the allergies if that’s what it is......I woke up this morning my nose was all blocked.......thought it was the beginning of a cold, but we went to Lake Eola yesterday and someone said some kind of pollen is high........so, not much help to you though there am I......lol.....hope it improves......
> 
> mac.......glad you have the heat you enjoy again.....yep, chores out of the way early and then in the AC! Enjoy it......
> 
> 
> Haven’t caught up with everyone today.........quick glance through...........
> 
> Just back from the beach, went to New Smyrna again as we were washed out with thunderstorms and love bugs last week.........today is 96 and it feels it.......very hot......but anyone coming down the love bugs are disappearing ........this is the worst we’ve ever seen them......May or September.........hopefully that’ll be them for a while.....
> 
> Beach was beautiful, had a paddle as I don’t swim........think I may even be a little brown...... just a little.....hope it doesn’t disappear before I get home as my friends often say I come home whiter than I left!
> 
> Having the greatest time again......hardly touched the parks this visit........some resort time, some travelling around and some time with friends here.......and even a snooze or two........
> 
> Two weeks just isn’t enough! Home to the UK on Wednesday........
> 
> Oh quite enjoyed GoT........didn’t hate it like some people did........
> 
> Now to decide what to do tonight........
> 
> Hope all are well..........



2 weeks sounds long but coming all that way, can’t say I blame you wanting a longer/full trip.  Enjoy the remainder of the trip.

Never dipped a foot into the water @ new Smyrna, they say the shark capital of US  hope you have some more pics on the TR of it


----------



## Lynne G

Seasonal allergies in my house Keisha.  High record of trees and grass pollen, with lesser of weeds pollen, and high for mold too.  My poor older one is medicated, as does not matter which creates the pollen, he is allergic to it.  Still have yellow on car, so not done here.  Maybe you have a cold mixing with some allergic reactions.  Either way, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Me and Lola yesterday-she wanted to sit on me and kept trying to climb higher...



She is beautiful!!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Graduation to your Troy pattyw. I know that you and Joe are very proud of him. You leave the day after we do for Orlando. Best wishes for Troy and his internship and future job plans.



Thanks, Robo!!  Have a great trip!! We're at Disney exclusively this trip and I thin you're only at UO, so we won't be able to meet up this time. Looks like scorching temps in Orlando this weekend!



Sue M said:


> She has her Bachelors credential but she found out if she takes 3 more courses she can also graduate with a Criminology diploma. So she’s taking those classes now in summer session.



That's great she can get the dual degrees! Bummer about not being able to attend this year's ceremony, but more important that she get the other degree !!



keishashadow said:


> Did do traditional summer internships he drummed up on his own, but only a few days each week while he worked for that green stuff



Yep- the schools don't seem to help with internships much! Good that DS found them on his own! But the kids still need to make $$!!

Busy with cleaning- just taking a quick break!  Clouds moving in and MORE RAIN!!!


----------



## macraven

_Janet, close but wrong cat
Blue is the one that only has one tooth in the bottom jaw 
No canines on top

Schumi, well our temps will hit over 95 this week and not looking forward to it
Have to grocery shop in Wednesday 
Not fond when it hits 97 as I do stay in the house all day then _


----------



## schumigirl

pattyw said:


> She is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Robo!!  Have a great trip!! We're at Disney exclusively this trip and I thin you're only at UO, so we won't be able to meet up this time. Looks like scorching temps in Orlando this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> That's great she can get the dual degrees! Bummer about not being able to attend this year's ceremony, but more important that she get the other degree !!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep- the schools don't seem to help with internships much! Good that DS found them on his own! But the kids still need to make $$!!
> 
> Busy with cleaning- just taking a quick break!  Clouds moving in and MORE RAIN!!!



You have some good weather coming Patty......been in the mid 90’s last week or so most of the time.......today is boiling hot......but fabulous!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone sorry I got behind again. It has been so busy with school events all week. Prom was also this weekend so super busy. Sunday we went to 6 flags with the teens. It was a beautiful day for prom.

Liv had a good time Charlie not so much but they made it.

Here are a few pics of Liv right after the hair dresser. The other ones were at our local park. There had to be a thousand people there but we were lucky to find a spot for pics.

I hope to be back on tomorrow at some point. I am thinking good thoughts for everyone.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Here are a few pics of Liv right after the hair dresser. The other ones were at our local park



Bobbie- Beautiful pictures!!! Her hair style is lovely!!! 

I love the color of her dress! and you are just beaming in that picture!! Proud mama indeed!! Liv is a great girl!


----------



## macraven

_Awesome pictures Bobbie!

You have a beautiful daughter _

_Glad you also shared a pic of Liv’s hair do and the one of you and Charlie

Happy smiles from everyone 

_


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw, not  many more wake ups before the 3 of youse head south for loads of fun and celebrating Troy’s graduation!

Don’t forget the sunscreen 
Schumi will hold the rain off for your trip 
She will make sure you have lots of sunshine and great weather 

Was going to do a shout out to all but kitchen is calling me to make dinner 

We are tired of eating out..
Back later tonight_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi waiting to go to another awards night this time for Charlie.

Thank you Mac and Patty for the lovely compliments. Yes I was a proud happy mom with a little sadness of my baby growing up. 

Patty congrats to Troy for graduating college, what an honor and what proud parents you are. I can see it in your picture as well.


----------



## macraven

_And Robo is due to leave for the darkside with another of her grandchildren!

They will have a blast !

Safe travels!_


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 



schumigirl said:


> Robo.....we love P.F. Chang’s.......haven’t been in a while but it’s always been good quality and fabulous portions, and we didn’t find it expensive at all......we did plan to go last night but ended up in Kobe.......I’m sure you’d enjoy it, nice place with good service......a little noisy though.......But, I do have quite a weird mall story to tell in my trip report......



Thank you Schumi on the P.F. Chang's information.  Look forward to your weird mall story. Was it Mall at Millenia?  Yeah !!!!! to a beach day. You were brave to go in the water in New Smyrna.. Glad to hear the love bugs are laying down and the rain is moved on for a few days. It seems every few years the love bugs are terrible. Have a wonderful remainder of your trip. Just think you will be back for a nice long stay and September.




keishashadow said:


> Never dipped a foot into the water @ New Smyrna they say the shark capital of US



It is so they say. More shark attacks there than any other beach along that stretch of the Atlantic.




pattyw said:


> We're at Disney exclusively this trip and I thin you're only at UO



Have a great stay at Disney......Yep, grandson and I are at Universal only.




bobbie68 said:


> Here are a few pics of Liv right after the hair dresser. The other ones were at our local park. There had to be a thousand people there but we were lucky to find a spot for pics.



Liv's hairs looks great. She is beautiful. She looks so nice all dressed up in her prom dress. What a lovely picture of her and Charlie and of course her and mom. Very special time for sure.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Seasonal allergies in my house Keisha.  High record of trees and grass pollen, with lesser of weeds pollen, and high for mold too.  My poor older one is medicated, as does not matter which creates the pollen, he is allergic to it.  Still have yellow on car, so not done here.  Maybe you have a cold mixing with some allergic reactions.  Either way, hope you feel better soon.



Oh i’ll Live but a snorfling mess.  First time the Flonase didn’t seem to help a bit.  I thought it had to be high levels.  Probably hit me like a brick wall since out of area and didn’t ease into it.  I searched earlier today for the online levels here, a 2 out of 10 is only showing for dust.  Seriously?  Has to be wrong. 

Sue - well worth it to snag that dual degree!  Especially if she could do online.


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> Robo hope you get glasses sorted out. We never go to the optometrists in those stores. I’m sure some may be good. But I stick to one that has his own office. Been going to him for years. He was recommended by my doctor and he’s been really good.



They put the wrong prescription in my frames. Has never happened before. Only used them because my insurance changed....I will go back to the other Optometrist i have used next year and pay out of pocket if I have to. Live and learn sorta of thing.

So that will mean a return visit tomorrow morning to pick up my glasses again. Oh well.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Oh i’ll Live but a snorfling mess



Hope you get well soon...allergies and colds stink.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> They put the wrong prescription in my frames. Has never happened before. Only used them because my insurance changed....I will go back to the other Optometrist i have used next year and pay out of pocket if I have to. Live and learn sorta of thing.



Never heard of that, hope they make it right for you as that is an expensive hit

Bobbie - absoutely lovely pics of your DD.  She looks so happy (mom too )


----------



## tink1957

Love the pics Bobbie...Liv is beautiful in blue and you all look so happy.

Cute chicken pic monyk.

Hope you feel better soon Janet   and I did get a small credit on my bill from DirecTV...not as much as I would like but it gives me a good excuse to cancel HBO after I watch the last GoT episode.

Robo...I have to get new glasses too since I somehow fell asleep on mine last week and bent the frames beyond repair ...I also have different insurance and have to go to a new place.  Hope you get it straight with your new prescription.

Watching Infinity Wars on dvd now while cleaning..guess I need to get back to it so the house is presentable for the repairman tomorrow.   Funny how I always have to get the place spotless for a stranger I'll probably never see again.  Am I the only one who does that?

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Monykalyn

Evening!
Storms threatening, so kids locked the chickens up-still have part of run divided so babies can get away from older girls (who like to remind the babies of their place in pecking order). All not happy when I went to check. Rain held off so they could have gone out-oh well.
And yeah-The babies are all climbers and have had them try to get on my head, or if i bend over near then they jump on my back.  Can be annoying, but OTOH I want the chickens socialized to humans.


keishashadow said:


> Anybody else having their seasonal allergies?
> 
> Mac - if Luna is working it with only one tooth, she is one smart cat
> 
> Monyk - u ever have a chickie try to roost on your noggin?


Allergies have been ridunkulous this year! Nothing is keeping them at full bay



schumigirl said:


> but anyone coming down the love bugs are disappearing


 Yay! Sounds like another fun TR to read...



keishashadow said:


> Never dipped a foot into the water @ new Smyrna, they say the shark capital of US hope you have some more pics on the TR of it


 Um did Carole know this beforehand?



bobbie68 said:


> Here are a few pics of Liv right after the hair dresser. The other ones were at our local park. There had to be a thousand people there but we were lucky to find a spot for pics.


 OMG that is gorgeous. That color really suits her. Love the smiles!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi waiting to go to another awards night this time for Charlie


 These young people are amazing-in no small part because you have provided an open, welcoming home.  Congrats to Charlie for his hard work too!



Robo56 said:


> So that will mean a return visit tomorrow morning to pick up my glasses again. Oh well.


 oh well that's just irritating! Hopefully fixed correctly this time!



tink1957 said:


> not as much as I would like but it gives me a good excuse to cancel HBO after I watch the last GoT episode.


 Well I guess it is something?? Trying to get rid of cable, but we do use the sports networks and live stream subscriptions to those are almost as much as cable bill.



Hope you had a great dinner Mac-how is luna?  Did I miss a post on how she is?
Patty have fun celebrating with Troy and Joe at Disney! Congrats to him!

Didn't sleep great last night, kids and DH put a movie on but I may be ready for bed soon. middle teen has her last 2 finals tomorrow, 1/2 day of school. hair appointment tomorrow for me  I have successfully resisted urge to hack at bangs too LOL, but they are driving me nuts.

*yawn. time for sleep I think - Night to all!


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow sorry the Flonase hasn’t helped. I think it may take a day or 2 for it to kick in. Sometimes I have to take an allergy pill too, like Reactine. Funny, Flonase isn’t a Rx here. Hope it gets better soon.
Yup, I heard about Central Florida Coast being Shark capitol. I’ve usually had enough beach time before heading up to Orlando. But twice we did mini stays at Cocoa Beach.  For youngest dd who loves RonJons. Oldest daughter & I prefer the Gulf Coast.

Schumi I love the Florida beaches. The southern beaches near where we stay first in Deerfield/Ft. Lauderdale are very calm unless there’s a storm out at sea. I love floating around on my pool noodle!
Oops on GOT slip!  I enjoyed it too. I was happy with how they tied it all up.  Safe travels home tomorrow.
Glad to hear love bugs leaving!  Had to watch where we sat on the boats, squished love bugs on seats. 

Pattyw thanks.  I feel so bad for her, I know how much it meant to her to walk across the stage with her classmates. It’s a small class and they bonded.  So sad the college is so inflexible about this, but I can understand about making exceptions for 1....

Mac, I’ve been in those 97+ Florida temps. I can’t blame you for staying in!  We frequently go in August!  One Aug was particularly brutal with temps of 100+ daily. Being in the parks, can’t really decide to hide out in hotel the entire trip so we’d go at park opening then return to hotel for pool break at noon, and go back to park in evening.

Bobbie beautiful pics.  The hair is beautiful and so is the dress. Gorgeous colour blue. Congrats to Liv. 

Robo I hope they are paying for the mistake with wrong lenses.

Tink I got a credit for my cable bill a couple of times when I had problems with the service.

Lazy day today.  Rainy yuck day only thing I did was a grocery run. Made a Mediterranean chicken pasta dish tonight and forgot to add in the spinach, ugh.
Watching James Corden Carpool Karaoke.


----------



## Charade67

So very sleepy, b it wanted to get in a post before I get too far behind. The cat is freaking me out. he keeps staring intently at the ceiling. I have looked for bugs, but don’t see any. 

B is down to her last 4 days of school. Today they received yearbooks. Tomorrow the school has something called summer sendoff. It’s basically a half day of food and games. We never had anything like that when I was in school. The rest of the week is final exams, but she doesn’t have any exams to take. I asked her to find out if she actually has to be at school Wednesday or Thursday.  Friday morning they have a senior breakfast and then graduation practice.  



tink1957 said:


> I turned on the TV after I arrived home from work to rewatch GoT and get ready for the big finale tonight and the signal kept cutting out...called Directv as this is an ongoing problem and I made the mistake of listening to the automated lady who said to reset the system...now there are no channels  and the tech couldn't help me so I have to wait until Tuesday for my service to be fixed. Never touch the red button...lesson learned.


Oh no. I hope no one spoils the ending for you. No spoilers from me. I’ve never watched the show.



Sue M said:


> Mac I can’t imagine having to start school in August! It wouldn’t work in northern schools as August is one of our best months. Nobody wants to have May off here in trade for August. Too iffy. Weather is all over the place in May. Yesterday we were enjoying sunshine and patio. Today cold, and drizzling.


We start school here in August and are out by the end of May. A September start does seem to make more sense though.



keishashadow said:


> Good day all, day three of wondering if I have allergies or cold, just enough to be carrying tissues in my pockets & a Vick’s inhaler which always seems to make things feel better lol. Rx of Flonase doing squat. No idea what’s in season here. Had that yellow pollen thing before we left but not seeing it coat everything in the am’s since home so ruling that suspect out. Anybody else having their seasonal allergies?


 Yep, seasonal allergies here too. They were really bad a few weeks ago, but have gotten better. Hope you able to get some relief. 



bobbie68 said:


> Here are a few pics of Liv right after the hair dresser. The other ones were at our local park. There had to be a thousand people there but we were lucky to find a spot for pics.


Beautiful pictures and I love Liv’s hair.



Robo56 said:


> They put the wrong prescription in my frames. Has never happened before. Only used them because my insurance changed....I will go back to the other Optometrist i have used next year and pay out of pocket if I have to. Live and learn sorta of thing.
> 
> So that will mean a return visit tomorrow morning to pick up my glasses again. Oh well.


What a pain, but glad you got that sorted out. I am due for an eye exam later this summer. 



tink1957 said:


> Watching Infinity Wars on dvd now while cleaning..guess I need to get back to it so the house is presentable for the repairman tomorrow. Funny how I always have to get the place spotless for a stranger I'll probably never see again. Am I the only one who does that?


 I’m the same way. I don’t know why i care so much about what others think.


I think I missed a couple of quotes, but I’m too sleepy to go back and check.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie.....those are lovely pictures of your daughter......that colour is beautiful and suits her well.....hair is nice too.....they grow up so quickly!!!

Keisha yes, shark city apparently........one of the girls in the Club Lounge goes surfing there all the time.....yikes!! I only went in up to my knees.......dress was soaked but at 96F it dried instantly........yes, longer trips suit us much better.....think we have just under 70 nights here this year........not bad......

Sue, yes, we love the Gulf beaches better usually......but wow on New Smyrna.......we loved it! Yes, I’d have hated to have ruined the GoT story for anyone.......phew.......we don’t leave till Wednesday though.......still one full day.....

Robo thank you.......sooner we get home sooner we get back.......although have loved this trip and it’s another one that’s not flown past......it has been quite relaxing despite being busy at times........yes it was Mall at Millenia......very odd.......I have an email to write when I get back home....... There was loads of people in the water today.....we kept hearing the Jaws music all the way along as we walked.......the water was lovely though, so warm so I can see why it’s so popular......

Vicki, I’m exactly the same........if I know even if I’m getting a parcel delivered I also need to make sure I’m dressed and hair is tidy.......weird! Same with the house......although I’m apparently very tidy anyway according to friends.....lol........

MonyK.......lol.....yes, I knew about the sharks........I figure the guys further out in the water would be targeted first......I only have to outrun them........ Hope DD does well with exams........and happy new hairdo tomorrow.....I attacked my fringe two days ago as it was in my eyes........made a mess of it......oops!! 



Tried to go to Yard House tonight........we did get a table, but the noise in there was dreadful......everyone was shouting and yelling.....so we left........told the waiter we couldn’t hear ourselves think.......he looked at us like we were 158 years old.......but we like a nice dinner without having to use sign language........

Ended up in Jakes then back over to Strong Water where we had dessert and a drink.........

Last full day tomorrow ..........maybe have some park time.....in the morning.......then, not sure.....weather will be glorious again....... so a couple of hours in the park is enough.......it almost feels like September hot right now......

Hey to everyone else.......


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, lovely picture of Liv, and beautiful dress and so nice Charlie is also going to get some awards.  Thank you for sharing.  Sounds like a fun week-end.  Prom for little one is next week.  She's picking up her altered dress today, I think.  

Robo, woot!  Almost ready to go.  

That almost ready to go is for Patty too.  

Both get a yay!  

Charade, that's interesting for the fun day for B.  I don't think our high school does that either.  3 more weeks for little one.  We always start after Labor Day.  Used to start the Wednesday after, several years ago, they went to the Tuesday after.  Even the city schools tried to start before Labor Day, all attempts have been shut down.  I think most of the parents enjoy that end of summer break, particularly to travel.  Little one is pissed she even has to go to school, AP tests are done, she's got high grades, so no finals to take.  She's been watching movies since Friday.  I agree with her, just to meet the state requirements for number of days all must attend school.  

Keisha, hope you are feeling better today. Yeah, older one has to take medicine a few days, to get best results.  Yep, Darth Vader sounding is older one, when the pollen is particularly bad.  He does use the nose spray with the prescriptive pills.  We did try some over the counter pills, but the amount of active was not enough.  He's been on a cocktail of drugs over the years.  Seems he has to change every so often, as I guess his body gets too used to it, stops working well.  It's why I can't have live plants, and cut flowers in my home.  And a good vent filter, that I change every couple of months, to try to keep the pollen at bay, at least inside the house.    

And Schumi, your trip so far sounds fabulous, and yes, I would have found a quieter place too.  I hate that when you can't even hear the wait staff.  Enjoy your last day in the parks, if that is what you end up doing.  If no, have a great time where ever you go.

Mac, hope you are doing well, and so is Luna.  

MonyK, yep, our neighbor's socialized their chickens.  They come right over when they see some one come. If it's the neighbor, the biggest one jumps into her arms. Funny, that your one chicken likes to get high, like on your head.  Bet the babies are getting big.  

With that, a reminder for Mac, if it's not too hot, a Taco Bell run is needed today.  

That's right, if you are keeping track, Taco Tuesday is here.

Why hello taco cat, thanks for the reminder:







So, it is that time, with a bright sun in the sky (and the bright moon in the sky when commuting), and brisk 61 to start the day, ooh tea time.  Yep, tea, no need for the ice quite yet.

Have a spectacular Tuesday all.  

Not joining the boiling hot 90's today.  A perfect 70 is the high.  Now that is a great May temp.  Spring it is.  And was so hot, no jacket to be found today, instead, it feels refreshing.  But you can bet, with the cooler temps today, the AC will not be lowered.  Ice box feeling office may be an afternoon temp, so sweater is here.  

Later.  Tea.  Yes, Tea.  Wake up everybody!


----------



## bobbie68

Morning ...It is a breezy morning but comfortable. I finally shut my bedroom A/C off. I had to have Brian put mine in last night. The night sweats have been bad so trying anything I can to sleep. I don't sleep well to begin with so it doesn't help. 

The awards night was nice for Charlie. They gave the winners a department store gift card so he wanted to spend it last night. He was a smart shopper and bought sneakers for himself. I was proud of him. Then we went to a Hot Topic store (this is the teens favorite) and we all ended up buying some tank tops and earrings. It is a trendy store with all the latest pop culture stuff. Liv and I each bought a pair of Easy Spirit slip on shoes . We take the same size so we each got a different color and will share. 

The time got away from me to get Liv's graduation invitations. I just toggled windows and ordered them on Amazon Prime. I did tell a good amount of people to hold the date so at leas they will know.

Thanks so much also to Robo,Keishashadow,Tink,Monykalyn,Schumi, Lynne, Sue and Charade for great compliments for Liv and I. They are much appreciated

Robo I am sorry to hear about your glasses. I hope they get your new pair fixed quickly. I just got a pair myself and have to see if I just need to get use to them or there is a problem. It sounds like a wonderful trip with your grandson. I hope you two have an amazing time

Keishashadow I am sorry to hear about your allergies. I hope you feel better soon. I am glad that you had a great trip. Hawaii is on my bucket list. I have had them affecting my eyes really bad the last couple of weeks. They are swollen and running. I hope you can find something to help, I haven't yet. I think the 10 day mark is also good. My  are missing us by then and us them too.

Monykalyn I love the pic with her. when you mentioned that when you bend down you have to watch your back for the chickens. We have a cat that scales Brian from the bottom  to the top then sits on his shoulder.. Thank you for the kind words about Charlie, it makes us so happy for him.  I hope you stay safe from the storms. You do get early, we have three weeks of school, but our Seniors only have 2 weeks. Countdown continues to your having fun

Tink I am sorry to hear about what happened. I hope they fix it and you can watch your show  If it was me I would have been pressing buttons without a customer service person.. I just rewatched all the Avengers movies. We enjoyed the last one and just can't get enough. I use to clean for anyone coming over, now it's just for our friends and family. I find time harder now then when Liv was younger.

Mac I hope you have a great Taco Bell run today and get what you want. Taco Bell has become an everyday run here with the teens. Liv is addicted to the quesadillias. I hope Luna is doing better. I am glad that the vet tech comes to help you with meds.

Patty great idea to use the trips for scouting out possible moves. We are excited to start that this summer and know that we will have to take several trips down this year to finalize stuff. It sounds like he has a great plan.

Sue I am sorry to hear that the college would not budge for her. It is hard to have to change plans on such an amazing accomplishment when you have it all set. I hope everything works out for her. It is hard to adjust to different weather than your use too and live in an area specifically for one  type of weather and get another. Your dinner sounded very good I hate when I leave something out. I hope it was good anyway.

Schumi I am so glad to hear you had another wonderful trip. It is so hard to leave. A relaxing one is always nice to throw in. We are planning this one in June as a more relaxing trip. I hope you have a safe trip and look forward to your report. I have gotten some really good food recommendations from them.

Lynne the zoo pics are great. I have not been to Dorney Park but have heard about it. It is nice that you have a park close by and can visit with your family. I hope the dress alterations are good. I love your  taco cat pic . Enjoy your tea today, I am going for the iced coffee even with the cooler temps. My hot flashes like that much better!!

Charade I have a  that stares at walls, ceilings and floors, it is really freaky. I always wonder if she is communicating with some of our past ones. How exciting she is down to her last days. I still can't believe how fast it went by. Liv's school breaks  things up. She has a "senior signing day"  I guess they announce where they are going to college then give them a picnic at the school. Friday is there big senior outing at a country club (should be fun). Liv only has to take her college finals. Our school has a policy that seniors who have A's in their district classes don't have to take exams. I hope you have a great day for graduation

I am off to have some breakfast. I bought a weight loss shake system and going to try and replace one or two meals a day with it. On the days I don't use it for breakfast I will have my toast or bagel and coffee, my favorite breakfast. 

I hope everyone has a great day and everyone has safe travels and feels better


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




Morning Lynne 







It’s cooler here this morning. Did get suitcase down last night. The house is all tidy and hubby has all he needs to make sure he’s comfortable while I’am gone.

Son and daughter in law are bringing grandson over this evening. I will make a nice dinner for everyone. Grandson and I are leaving very early tomorrow morning for airport so he will spend the night tonight.




keishashadow said:


> Never heard of that, hope they make it right for you as that is an expensive hit



They are taking care of it at no charge to me.....it was their error and they were pretty sheepish about it once they had the lab check the lenses they put in against the Optometrists prescription. They make the single view lenses on sight. If there is a problem when I try them this morning I will ask to see the Optometrist again. My insurance is paying for this and they need to make it right.



tink1957 said:


> Robo...I have to get new glasses too since I somehow fell asleep on mine last week and bent the frames beyond repair ...I also have different insurance and have to go to a new place. Hope you get it straight with your new prescription.



Hope you have good luck with your new eye doctor and glasses Tink.



Sue M said:


> Robo I hope they are paying for the mistake with wrong lenses



They are. Thanks Sue


Lynne love the taco cat....hope your tea is hot and good this morning.


Schumi, you and Tom enjoy your last full day at Universal. That Florida sun  will keep your hearts warm until you return in September.

Monykalyn love the pics of you and your chickens. Have a wonderful vacation. Safe travels.


Pattyw, you, Joe and Troy have a great vacation to Disney and safe travels.


To all our Sans family who are sick and ailing get well soon.






macraven said:


> And Robo is due to leave for the darkside with another of her grandchildren!
> 
> They will have a blast !
> 
> Safe travels!



Thank you Mac...that is so sweet of you...I feel blessed that the grandchildren still like hanging out with me.


Mac hope your Luna is doing better. Let’s hope she is feeling feisty soon.





Need to get scootin this morning.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw, not many more wake ups before the 3 of youse head south for loads of fun and celebrating Troy’s graduation!
> 
> Don’t forget the sunscreen
> Schumi will hold the rain off for your trip
> She will make sure you have lots of sunshine and great weather



Yes- looking forward to some sun and warmth!



Monykalyn said:


> Patty have fun celebrating with Troy and Joe at Disney! Congrats to him!



Thanks!!

Good morning all!!

It's a very sad day at out house.  We have to put our 21 year old kitty, Jill, to sleep today.  She just celebrated her birthday last week!  She's gone downhill the past few days and by last night she couldn't get up to walk. She's still purring in her cat bed this morning, though! I found a pet hospice vet who will come to our house today so we don't have to take her out. Troy is just heartbroken.  He's 22 and he doesn't even remember life without Jill! We've been through this so many times with all of the cats we've had, but it's never easy.

Here's our little angel - taken last year:

 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Charade yay for B’s last days!  Year Book day is always exciting. Yes, the kids now have so many special school events we never had!

Schumi I’ve heard New Smyrna is very nice.  Will have to check it out one day. But we’re south on the Atlantic side generally 7-10 days before so if we head to another beach it’s gulf side for change of scenery.
Generally I have a bathing suit on when I go to the beach lol!  But I use the same tactics, always make sure people are out further in the water in front of me lol. For the same reason, Shark will get them first! Now I feel less crazy knowing I’m not the only one!
I also hate going to a restaurant where you can’t hear anyone talk. During our Deerfield Beach part of the trip we didn’t want to miss a GOT episode we found a pub that was showing it. We got their too early, and before show started they had a very loud band. Daughter and I had to text each other to be heard.

Lynne cute taco cat!  We start school after Labour Day too. School technically ends at the end of June but the last 2 weeks are exam week so students only go if they have exams. In reality they’re already gone once June hits mentally! 

Bobbie sounds like Liv has some fun events coming up!  And congrats on Charlie’s awards. 

Robo what?  You got your suitcase down?  Mine haven’t been put away yet! Lol.  Have a great trip!  I’m ready to go back!

Pattyw Jill is beautiful, I’m so sorry. It’s never easy saying goodbye. They are part of the family.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Slow, boring day today. I think I really need my vacation soon. I sent appointment reminder texts yesterday and told several clients the wrong day. 



schumigirl said:


> Tried to go to Yard House tonight........we did get a table, but the noise in there was dreadful......everyone was shouting and yelling.....so we left........told the waiter we couldn’t hear ourselves think.......he looked at us like we were 158 years old.......but we like a nice dinner without having to use sign language........


I’m with you on this. It’s hard to enjoy a meal if you have to yell at the person sitting next to you. We are meeting dh’s niece at Hard Rock in Hollywood. I just hope we didn’t male a mistake with that choice. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one is pissed she even has to go to school, AP tests are done, she's got high grades, so no finals to take. She's been watching movies since Friday. I agree with her, just to meet the state requirements for number of days all must attend school.


 I don’t blame her one bit. It is stupid to make students attend if they have no exams. Last year B didn’t have any exams on the last day of school, so we spent the day at Busch Gardens instead. 



bobbie68 said:


> Our school has a policy that seniors who have A's in their district classes don't have to take exams. I hope you have a great day for graduation


We have the same policy. The only class B has an exam for is English and that’s only because it is a dual enrollment class and they have to follow the college rules. They had a paper instead of an exam, and that has already been completed and submitted. 



pattyw said:


> It's a very sad day at out house. We have to put our 21 year old kitty, Jill, to sleep today.


 I am so sorry to hear this. She’s a beautiful cat. Looks like a fuzzy version of mine.   

Guess I should get back to work, but I really have noting to do today.


----------



## bobbie68

Patty I am so sorry to hear about Jill . She is so beautiful!! I understand completely how you feel, it never does and never will get easier. These babies are part of our family and stir the same emotions. I will be thinking about you today. Thank you for sharing her picture


----------



## Lynne G

Patty sending hugs to you and Troy.  So hard to say goodbye to a pet you've had for so long, and Jill is a pretty cat.  Pets are family members, and sad news.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  So nice to have all for dinner, and woot!  That early morning flight.  Safe travels tomorrow. 

Hope your day goes fast Charade.  I hate when you're bored and have to watch the clock.

Bobbie, it is nice to have Dorney close enough to drop in.  We went for a few hours on Saturday, got too busy, so we left.  With their pass, we figured if we went more than 3 times, with the cost of parking and entry, we'd be about even.  Been there twice so far.  And, with a few dollars more, daily unlimited drinks and two meals during the season.  And, since little one can go without me, paid for a locker, can be used all season, by either of us.  Will be helpful when they open the water park this week-end.

It is so gorgeous out, my lunchtime walk is calling.  Tree is doing its fancy dance, so guess it is windy.  Bad hair day?  Hmmm.  Sunglasses, oh yes indeed.

Take care all, and enjoy this Tuesday in May.  Oh, and have a taco or two.


----------



## keishashadow

They can cinch a Stanley cup playoff spot tonight, first time in 49 years...Can i hear a


Primary Election Day today, vote early vote often .  Not looking forward to having to ‘put on my face’ over swollen eyes to go out and face the world.  Sounds like allergies are beating up most of the country this year, yuck. 

GD & DiL taking me to see Grease production in a few weeks for mother’s day.  Just found out Clay Aiken will be featured as the teen angel part, very interesting.  It’ll always be Frankie Avalon for me lol



tink1957 said:


> Watching Infinity Wars on dvd now while cleaning..guess I need to get back to it so the house is presentable for the repairman tomorrow. Funny how I always have to get the place spotless for a stranger I'll probably never see again. Am I the only one who does that?



Nope, find it a powerful motivator to clean.  If not for that & stress cleaning my house would be in a shambles



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow sorry the Flonase hasn’t helped. I think it may take a day or 2 for it to kick in. Sometimes I have to take an allergy pill too, like Reactine. Funny, Flonase isn’t a Rx here. Hope it gets better soon.
> Yup, I heard about Central Florida Coast being Shark capitol. I’ve usually had enough beach time before heading up to Orlando. But twice we did mini stays at Cocoa Beach. For youngest dd who loves RonJons. Oldest daughter & I prefer the Gulf Coast.



Believe the Rx version is bit different formulation.  Regardless, it’s cheaper for me using DH’s insurance via Rx vs OTC as are most things, even motrin.  The system is indeed broken here



Sue M said:


> Lazy day today. Rainy yuck day only thing I did was a grocery run. Made a Mediterranean chicken pasta dish tonight and forgot to add in the spinach, ugh.



It still sounds good to me.  Made burgers, corn on cob & potato salad last night for dinner.  Decided to whip up tacos with the left over meat.  Got motivated and made retried beans, first time ever from scratch.  So easy &much better than the canned stuff upon taste testing.  Will pull that out tonight and hope I have enough for a taco salad on wednesday after sharing with one of my kiddos.  DH won’t touch Mexican food, he’s on his own lol



Charade67 said:


> So very sleepy, b it wanted to get in a post before I get too far behind. The cat is freaking me out. he keeps staring intently at the ceiling. I have looked for bugs, but don’t see any.



Have lived in my current house for 27 years.  Every single pet i’ve Had will plant themselves and stare at 2 different areas in my house (corner/ceiling in my LR near front entry way & at the top of stairs on 2nd floor, looking downward). Rather disconcerting, at times raises the hair on the back on my neck type feeling eek

Next few weeks will go past in a blur for you & family, enjoy



schumigirl said:


> Keisha yes, shark city apparently........one of the girls in the Club Lounge goes surfing there all the time.....yikes!! I only went in up to my knees.......dress was soaked but at 96F it dried instantly........yes, longer trips suit us much better.....think we have just under 70 nights here this year........not bad...



The locals dont blink an eye lol. Me, well let’s just say I don’t go in past where i can ‘run’ anywhere on the east coast FL beaches lol. 

70 nights, OMG give me a minute to process that .   I still think you need to apply for dual citizenship!



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope you are feeling better today. Yeah, older one has to take medicine a few days, to get best results. Yep, Darth Vader sounding is older one, when the pollen is particularly bad. He does use the nose spray with the prescriptive pills. We did try some over the counter pills, but the amount of active was not enough. He's been on a cocktail of drugs over the years. Seems he has to change every so often, as I guess his body gets too used to it, stops working well. It's why I can't have live plants, and cut flowers in my home. And a go



Poor kid, does he see an ENT?  Was he ever tested with the skin/needles?  I just started to doctor with one a few years ago and he retired.  He mentioned the test but I never followed thru on it.  No other ENTs in our area but thinking I should dig around & find one downtown.  My family dr just prescribes a steroid pack & the Flonase.  If it doesn’t work, it’s referral time. 



bobbie68 said:


> The awards night was nice for Charlie. They gave the winners a department store gift card so he wanted to spend it last night. He was a smart shopper and bought sneakers for himself. I was proud of him. Then we went to a Hot Topic store (this is the teens favorite) and we all ended up buying some tank tops and earrings. It is a trendy store with all the latest pop culture stuff. Liv and I each bought a pair of Easy Spirit slip on shoes . We take the same size so we each got a different color and will share.



That’s really nice for your DS.  Must be close with DD, even if they’d fit into my size & would be gender neuteral in style, would never let my boys stick their stinky feet in my shoes



Robo56 said:


> They are taking care of it at no charge to me.....it was their error and they were pretty sheepish about it once they had the lab check the lenses they put in against the Optometrists prescription. They make the single view lenses on sight. If there is a problem when I try them this morning I will ask to see the Optometrist again. My insurance is paying for this and they need to make it right.



That’s good to hear.  My insurance insists all lenses be sent out.  Tried get bifocals placed two different times and couldn’t see out of them despite remeasuring placement at Opthamologists office.  Gave up and stuck with ucheaters & long vision corrective pair (which i rarely use anyway lol)



pattyw said:


> It's a very sad day at out house. We have to put our 21 year old kitty, Jill, to sleep today. She just celebrated her birthday last week! She's gone downhill the past few days and by last night she couldn't get up to walk. She's still purring in her cat bed this morning, though! I found a pet hospice vet who will come to our house today so we don't have to take her out. Troy is just heartbroken. He's 22 and he doesn't even remember life without Jill! We've been through this so many times with all of the cats we've had, but it's never easy.



Oh, patty, so sorry to read this.  Even though your beautiful Jill lived a long and obviously full life, it’s never easy to go through it.  Never heard of that sort of vet, a small blessing she wasn’t stressed to be out of familiar surroundings.  Hang in there.



Sue M said:


> Schumi I’ve heard New Smyrna is very nice. Will have to check it out one day. But we’re south on the Atlantic side generally 7-10 days before so if we head to another beach it’s gulf side for change of scenery.
> Generally I have a bathing suit on when I go to the beach lol! But I use the same tactics, always make sure people are out further in the water in front of me lol. For the same reason, Shark will get them first! Now I feel less crazy knowing I’m not the only one!



Several have told me they paddleboard there somewhere, supposed to be ideal conditions.  Admitted lighthouse nerd - They have an impressive lighthouse (ponce inlet), i used the excuse it was too late in the day for me to climb  one of the largest in the US. 



Sue M said:


> Charade yay for B’s last days! Year Book day is always exciting. Yes, the kids now have so many special school events we never had!
> 
> Schumi I’ve heard New Smyrna is very nice. Will have to check it out one day. But we’re south on the Atlantic side generally 7-10 days before so if we head to another beach it’s gulf side for change of scenery.
> Generally I have a bathing suit on when I go to the beach lol! But I use the same tactics, always make sure people are out further in the water in front of me lol. For the same reason, Shark will get them first! Now I feel less crazy knowing I’m not the only one!



Many swear that lighter colors, especially neon yellow & lime, draw those bad boys’ attention.

lookie who decided to visit the northern coast recently


----------



## Lynne G

What?  Keisha a Blues fan?  Ack, yeah neither of our state's ice hockey teams  went far.  And yep, out to vote.  Older one said he got a receipt for filling out his paper vote.  My duty to do that on the way home.  Nope, did not want to let my 3 year old go through that prick test.  Any time pollen was around, set off his asthma.  So, while doctor said he could outgrow it when adult, um, he's 21 going on 22.  Nope.  Same allergy.  That doctor also wanted me to put him on drugs year round, and steroids once, when around 5 years old.  That one time was enough for me.  No way would I have issues from steroid use.  He also tended to bounce off the walls with some of the pills, when he was around 7 or 8.  That's when we started on combos of drugs.  When a teen, doctor gave him a prescription for nasal spray.  The only time he tends to get a break, is after a hard freeze in the Fall.  Seems some trees and other, do their pollen in the fall, elm, for one, he really reacts to.  Then, he has to take his medicine during the holidays.  Even though the plants and flowers are inside, they still produce pollen.  I still remember when he was in grade school, and he told me he had to ask his teacher to take home the flowers she had received in the classroom.  Seems her moving him to the back of the room did not help.  Um, no teacher, pollen is now in the air, the moment those flowers arrived.  Thankfully, the teacher did take them home.  When we go to Florida, I make sure he's been on the pills for a week before we leave, then we take the pills and nose spray.  I guess it's routine for us for so long, I don't mention much, and he's been always good at dealing with it, though some days, he looks all puffy.  We do have many ENTs around here, and doctor did recommend one.  Just figured, they would only confirm what we know.  And thankfully, no food allergies that I know of, and not for mold, dust, or animal dander.  Hope feel better soon.   And if you'd like a funny story, my female lab was allergic to grass pollen, she would use the carpet that used to be on the stairs, the rub her eyes on.  Why I said I am good at making a dog take a pill.  Yep, OTC pills for her, but no matter whether I tried peanut butter, hot dog slice, or treat, nope., found in carpet.  Hand it was.  And usually a 2 person job.  And guess dogs are different.  Only time they stared, was usually a bug, one time, a wasp, or at the door, when they heard someone outside.  Though that usually included a bark and whine.    

Lovely walk, that wind felt almost cold enough for a jacket, but nope, the more I walked, the hotter I felt.  And yep, bit of a bad hair day. 

Sharks, yeah, I'd not be swimming out that far. Why I enjoy the Gulf waters, and been mostly on the Gulf side beaches.  Usually can see them coming in the clear water.  Never been to that beach.  When a kid, spent many a summer day in the water at the Miami beaches.  My grandparents lived in Miami.  Don't remember many shark sightings then, just some trash in the water, and biting bugs in the sand.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow I love Mexican. Never thought of making my own refried beans. I love making tacos with the Trader Joes carne asada. Yum. 
I’ll have to ask pharmacist when I go next time if the Rx formulation is different here. Our drug benefits won’t pay if the drug is otc. It’s only for RX drugs that aren’t sold otc. So I couldn’t claim for say Motrin since it doesn’t require a RX. 
I heard on the news the other day Sharks are attracted to bright colours and shiny jewelry. 
One year I seem to remember shark attack in Miami/Lauderdale area. There were a lot of attacks up & down east coast. I won’t swim on a beach without lifeguard!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Directv guy came this afternoon...good news is I have my TV back at least the way it was before...bad news is nothing can be done to make it better until I cut down a few trees that have grown in the way.  He even suggested that I switch to the other company as their satellite has a better range   Trey is coming later to see if he can take down one of the small trees.  The other large tree is too close to the house and power lines and will cost a fortune to take down.   It's always something.

My cleaning paid off as I found a picture dvd of our xmas 2007 trip that I had been searching for a long time.  It was a combo WDW and Universal trip, in fact it was our first time at the darkside.  Wish I had wifi on my desktop as there are so many pics of things that no longer exist...love the Dueling Dragons, Jaws and Twister pics.  It made me want to schedule another December getaway...

I wanted to get some yardwork done today but no way am I going out of the ac into 90s outside.  I have to work in it the rest of the week and I need to cool off while I can.

Patty, sorry to hear about your kitty Jill  sounds like she lived a long happy life and was well loved.

I used to give my dogs pills in deli meat but Sasha changed my habits as she would always spit out the pill so I learned to shove it down her throat and she had to no choice but to swallow it...it only works with animals that don't bite and I would never try it with a cat since I value my fingers.

Robo, hope you have a blast on your trip.

Happy taco Tuesday to all


----------



## Monykalyn

Under dryer at hair appointment, waiting for the chemicals to cover the sparkles .
Patty hugs to you and family. Hard losing a beloved pet.  We had a hospice vet too, come last year when we had to let our lab doggy go, so much easier on the animal. No fear at end, only peace.

Carole and sue- the shark watching thing made me LOL- but I guess the surfers would’ve target first

Charade hope the day goes quick for you. 

Hard to believe senior years are over for so many of you. Mine will officially be a senior today, after last exam is over.  Our school- the seniors have a separate final much earlier, then graduation early May. School continues for rest for another 2 weeks. We start 2nd week of August, the district did that a few years ago so the semester ends before winter break. Before the kids were having to come back to end of semester tests. Think overall scores have improved since change happened. We have one school in our district that is on year schedule, wish all schools did that. Still get a nice chunk off over summer, but breaks spaced better.

Well I got finished before the post did: so off to pick up middle school kid to take to Braums as his friends were all doing.  Of course it started monsooning, and yep tornado warning already. So we had lunch and ice cream waiting out storm. Supposed to stop in tome for baseball game. Probably not stay whole time anyway. 

And yes LGB!


----------



## schumigirl

sue, yes, the gulf is beautiful.....but this surprised me how beautiful it was....and yep, there are definitely more than you and I that think like that.......lol.......

Charade, yes we hate super noisy restaurants, don’t mind atmosphere but this was horrible.....we do find the HRC too loud for us......but hopefully you’ll be fine and have a nice meal and can catch up.....

Patty.........sorry to hear you’ve lost a cat.......weather here is super hot......97F today.......it’s September hot, so will be lovely for your arrival.......

Lynne......glad you’re enjoying some nice weather and can get out for a walk.........

Janet, I saw that shark story.......yikes! I’m headed to LI in 2 weeks........no beach time for me in case there’s more I coming.......

Hmmm.....dual citizenship......never thought about that......... now there’s a thought.......Kyle just shook his head when we said we had next May sorted already.......lol.......

Vicki......yay on the tv working! Love the sound of the dvd from all those years ago......how lovely.......that’s the first time we came to Orlando and Universal......seems like a lifetime ago..........it’ll be lovely to watch......



So......September hot here this week  97F it reached at 1pm..........not a complaint........loving this heat. 

Spent some time in Studios this morning........it was hot!!! Then left for lunch and saw a friend for an hour or so........talked to Kyle......will be glad to see him Thursday.......he’s off for 10 days as they owed him time and he used some vacation time too.....he’s having a blast! 

Club lounge later and then the Ale House on Kirkman maybe........and Strong Water for last cocktail this trip.......

Loved this trip a lot.........

And just over two weeks till NY! 

Hope everyone is good..........


----------



## keishashadow

Im starting to get very annoyed with the DIS on my iphone.  As soon as i click on a thread it jumps to spam contests, etc., always something different and it goes into loop of one after the other...totally obliterating the disboards website.  Arrrgh. Has been going on for at least week.  I did download that app carole mentioned on both iPad & phone.  Worked like a charm on iPad

So many kids preparing to take that next big step!  GD doesn’t start until after Labor Day this year, last day listed as June 11th but with all the snow days they tend to get, she may likely be going thru last legal day, end of June.  All due to a parking lot replacement.  Normally they start the first weekday of 3rd week in August.

Sue - the beans were easy-peasy.  Hardest part mashing them by hand.  Figured the blender would be a real mess.  May try an immersion hand blender next time right in the can.  I liked that i could control the salt and spice them up a bit

Carole -i plan ahead at least a year, have to with DVC & that lovely 11 month hoop i jump thru.  Shamefully, forgot to book something for the spring.  Slim pickings now.  Oh well, will figure it out.  Still considering jumping ship early Dec & doing another cruise.  SWA will be opening their schedule May 30th I believe, need to get on that ball

Lynne - wow, that’s a lot your son had to go thru while young.  Sounds like he has it in hand and adjusted well.  Can’t say i’ve Ever had a pet allergic to anything, or maybe i was just too dense to notice


----------



## Sue M

Tink yay for getting tv back!  Maybe you should take him up on suggestion to switch companies. Who knows what kind of deal they’d give you to lure you away!  I have cable so don’t know much about satellite. Except it seemed complicated. My daughter was house sitting for a neighbor and I went over one night to watch tv with her. I had a hard time understanding all the remotes, etc.
I hid the pills in cheese!  So far they haven’t been able to find it lol! 

Monykalyn a few years ago there was some noise about year round school here   eek!  Working in the school district I was glad it didn’t get anywhere. No way I wanted to give up 2 months off. I’m like Schumi, I like nice long vacays. My friends that don’t work in schools don’t want to hear it, lol.

Schumi, yes, I’m sure we aren’t the only ones!  I have a pic of youngest at Cocoa Beach with her surfboard at waters edge scanning the water with her hand above her eyes before she got in, hilarious.  One year we were down in N. Miami Beach. It was blistering hot. Hotter than the usual August temps and the ocean was super heated. One evening we walked out on the pier and she sees a large black shadow swimming along, sting ray. That was it. The rest of the trip she refused to get into the water. That was the year Katrina hit. We left Orlando the day it arrived. We just made it out. No wonder the ocean was so hot. Like a bathtub. 
Dual Citizenship  don’t even think about it. The tax rules for US citizens living abroad are draconian. I know because I had dual citizenship. I just gave it up this year because it was just too stressful. Plus I’ve lived in Canada longer than I’ve lived in the US.
Have fun in NY! 

Keishashadow I think I’ll have to try the beans. I have an immersion blender. Also a food processor, would that work? What else do you do?  Add your seasoning and fry it?

I should get out and water plants, walk dogs and do some weeding!
Goi g to see Avengers tonight with the daughters. We’re grabbing a bite first at the Spud Shack. Loaded potato skins yum.  Going to recliner theatre. 3 hr movie, it’s a must!  The big decision, to bring a throw blanket or not!


----------



## macraven

_I've been tied up most of today but trying to read and catch up on the threads here.
I have a date with the tv to watch Alex and James so will return later, much later (as also need to see who is the winner on the Voice tonight)

In case you did not read my sticky in any of the 4 boards here, will post it in this thread for you.

I'm trying to keep up with the new changes now and I believe I might have to do updating once the new boards are in place.

I know that those that use mobile devices (me with the iPhone) will have better access to make corrections using it.





This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.

While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.




Hope all are doing fine 
I'll try to read through what I skimmed passed and post later tonight.

Happy travels to those that are leaving soon for Orlando. 
Off the top of my head that would be Robo and Pattyw families.

Schumi and Tom I believe return tomorrow.
Safe travels for them also.



Oh, if you experience any issues with the new forum, pm or email me for assistance.
I'm sure once I can make the changes for the 4 forums, I won't be stumbling blind in the new set up.

_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the news about the change in the DIS, Mac.  Hope you are feeling good and Luna is healing.  

 

Why yes it is, and a travel day for Robo, and soon Patty.  And going home travel for Schumi.  May all traveling today, have safe travels.

Time to get tea.  Another nice day in store, and new AC for the house today.  Good timing, as steamy is coming one of these days, again.  

And woot!  Glad Tink got her cable viewing back.


----------



## pattyw

tink1957 said:


> Directv guy came this afternoon...good news is I have my TV back at least the way it was before...bad news is nothing can be done to make it better until I cut down a few trees that have grown in the way. He even suggested that I switch to the other company as their satellite has a better range



Wow! They admitted a rival company is better? Well, I guess at least they were truthful - but not good that trees need to be removed for better reception.  Hope Trey can remove what you can and your tv reception improves!


Monykalyn said:


> Under dryer at hair appointment, waiting for the chemicals to cover the sparkles



 Sparkles?  I like that!!!  Yep- I go every 5 weeks so those "sparkles" aren't noticeable!!



schumigirl said:


> .it’s September hot, so will be lovely for your arrival....



Yay!!! 



schumigirl said:


> And just over two weeks till NY!



Keep your bags packed!!



Lynne G said:


> new AC for the house today. Good timing, as steamy is coming one of these days, again.



Great news! always nice to have a cool house in the steamy weather!!


*THANK YOU* all so very much for your kind words on losing Jill!! You guys are the best! So grateful for each and every one of you! Even though we still have a very full house of kitties, somehow it seems so much emptier today! 

Sun and warm temps today!! Busy, busy at work today!!  Then, have to finish house cleaning, laundry, and pack tonight!!  Robo is packing, too!!!

Keisha- Yay for the Blues! I think Monyk is rooting for them too!! Now that my second team the Carolina Hurricanes are eliminated, I'll root for the Blues!! Would be nice to have a different team win the Cup!!!

Sue- hope you enjoyed the Avengers last night!!

Mac-  Thanks for all you do with the DIS!! Keeping us up to date and always there to help and being our wonderful leader!! Thanks!!!

Have a great Hump Day all!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

 



pattyw said:


> It's a very sad day at out house. We have to put our 21 year old kitty, Jill, to sleep today.



Pattyw sorry to hear about the passing of your cat Jill. Pets are pets like family. 



Lynne G said:


> Why yes it is, and a travel day for Robo, and soon Patty. And going home travel for Schumi. May all traveling today, have safe travels.



Thanks Lynne....We are at airport. Plane just landed from Sanford. So hopefully we will leave on time.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you do leave on time, Robo.  And hope you and grandson have a wonderful time.

Schumi, when will you be in NYC?  First week of June is when we will be there.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning to all. Have to head out soon.
We are now just 3 days from graduation. B doesn’t have to show up at school today or tomorrow since she has no exams.  However, she will be going in for a half day today.  Today is the exam day for theater and band. There are no exams in those classes, but her theater class is having an end of the year party, so she wants to be there for that. The band class will just be practicing the music for graduation, so no need to show up there. Tomorrow she can stay home all day. Friday is senior breakfast and graduation practice. She can leave as soon as that is over.

Hope everyone has a good day today. Safe travels to those of you traveling today.


----------



## macraven

_Yesterday was Taco Bell day and yes, we did our run to the border 


Hope all have a great day
Robo is in Orlando and starting a fabulous vacation today 

Schumi is home and bet her cases have been emptied and laundry all done by now_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the safe travel wishes........always appreciated!

Keisha you’ll get sorted no doubt.......always fun to start planning........and never too soon!!

Lynne we’re there June 6th till the 13th.....by mainly on Long Island this time.......will spend some time in the City but not much....mainly there to see family......but have a great trip......

Robo have a wonderful trip.....weather is glorious right now!



So, just back from breakfast over in Club Lounge, said a few goodbyes and now back over here packing.......never fun to pack going home. Seems we didn’t shop as much as we thought.....we have space in the suitcases.......not much space, but a little....

Just had the best time.....some days busy, some days not doing much at all......perfect mix for us....and plenty of visits to Strong Water Bar!

Flight is around 6.20pm tonight......arrive in the U.K. around 7.30am their time.....and Kyle is home as he has over a week off right now.......think it was 10 days he will be off. So that’s always a good reason to go home......and pick up new car on Saturday.....

But 104 days till we’re back for a month ........looking forward to that.......a lot!!!!

Hope all are good and see youse when I’m back in the UK!


----------



## Charade67

OMG. I just had to teach my boss how to copy and paste a document. My vacation can’t come soon enough.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Pattyw sorry to hear about the passing of your cat Jill.



Thanks!!



Robo56 said:


> Plane just landed from Sanford. So hopefully we will leave on time.



Yay!! Have fun! Report back if any soft openings on the new coaster!! Troy said if he hears about any, we have to rush over to UO!!


----------



## Lynne G

AC is almost done.  Absolutely beautiful day, just the right temp, blinding sun. 

And joy, for 15 weeks, street and yard will be dug up.  Gas company is replacing all that 50’s installed piping in my neighborhood. At least we will get a new paved street after, and hope our yard goes back to normal too.  Noisy morning.

Hope your coffee is hot, Patty.  And more hugs.  

Charaade, so nice B is almost done school.  Little one is still doing nothing, but showing up.  She says other kids come and go all the time, but since she is a good attendance kid, does not get that chance.  At least there is two more weeks of school, and no getting out early for prom.  After that, a long weekend, then a couple more days before we go to NYC.  I hear ya, vacation sounds great right now.

And yes I did, after seeing the RC Cruise board, went and booked a RC cruise the year after next.  I figure this way, we will have sailed 3 different lines by 2021, and we can compare and decide which one we would go on again.  Oh and, yes Disney will always be a yes, when the price is right.  Which dies not happen as often anymore. 

Thanks Schumi.  We will be in NYC the day you arrive, but staying in West Manhattan most of the time.  We take the train into Penn Station.  About an hour or so train ride.  But about a 40 minute train ride from my local station to the City station we can catch the Amtrak train that will take us into NYC.  I am hoping it will be a lovely weather time.  

It is a what for lunch.  Maybe will be a lunch date with older one.

Wacky Wednesday, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## macraven

_Okay I’m a day off and Schumi will be home tomorrow and her laundry will be done before night fall

Hard to keep up with the schedules of all our traveling homies !_


----------



## Charade67

Looks like Lynne and Schumi will be in NY while I’m in CA.


----------



## Lynne G

Think CA sounds great Charade.  And yeah, I use my office worker to help me with my power points.  Copy and pasting, I do all the time.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, homies! Long time no chat!

It's been quite a while (too long!) since I've been active on the Dis, but as the story goes life happens and gets in the way. The good news is that life seems to have come back down to a slow simmer.

Our last trip to Universal was November '17 (withdrawl is real, peeps). For our Thanksgiving vacation last year we took Corey back to Colorado to see his home state. In spite of leaving when he was 8 months old, he still claims Colorado as 'home'. I'd previously been outvoted and we were headed to Arizona for Thanksgiving this year. Out of the blue Tony started making comments about the amount of driving we had planned, the lack of down time.....can you see where this is going?  

Before he could get the last syllable of Flor-i-da out of his mouth I had us booked for 5 nights club level at HRH at park tickets bought! DONE! In the next breath I was planning rum and blackberry margaritas and nachos and nachos and nachos. LOL! 

I hope everyone is doing well. Corey is finishing up his junior year and while I'd love to see vacation get here as quickly as possible, I'm in no hurry to see his senior year be half over. There's a backstory, but thanks to previous injuries and currently being back in an orthopedic boot he's been told that sports his senior year won't be happening....that was a tough blow but he's dealt with it like a champ. He's focusing on weight lifting and his overall fitness.

Safe travels to Carole and Tom, can't wait to read the TR.....and the mall dilemma!


----------



## macraven

Back home Pooh!


Glad to see you here and exciting you have plans for hitting the Darkside


----------



## PoohIsHome

macraven said:


> Back home Pooh!
> 
> 
> Glad to see you here and exciting you have plans for hitting the Darkside



Thanks, mac! It's good to be back! How are things in steamy GA? Based on our weather in VA.....I can pretty much guess.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And yes I did, after seeing the RC Cruise board, went and booked a RC cruise the year after next. I figure this way, we will have sailed 3 different lines by 2021, and we can compare and decide which one we would go on again. Oh and, yes Disney will always be a yes, when the price is right. Which dies not happen as often anymore.



That's great!!!  We so enjoyed our RCL cruise on Allure! Of course it was our 1st so nothing to compare it to! Can't wait to see your report on comparing all three lines! I'm looking at a 3-4 day cruise and RCL has a bunch that sound good.  And a stop at Coco Kay sounds amazing!! 



PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies! Long time no chat!



 How nice to have your fall trip to look forward to!! 

Time for lunch! Honey mesquite chicken sandwich and an apple! ( and a few pieces of candy!!)


----------



## macraven

PoohIsHome said:


> Thanks, mac! It's good to be back! How are things in steamy GA? Based on our weather in VA.....I can pretty much guess.



_Well, if you like temps in the mid to upper 90’s, it’s fine

We have ac for both of our floors
Two separate units for heating and cooling so we do fine

All our rooms have ceiling fans so that is nice to help circulate heat or ac

Runs to the store is only icky if I am in the store for a long time 
Car gets stinking hot 

But you would know all this living in VA

I’m glad you came back home to us!_


----------



## tink1957

Hi


----------



## Charade67

Hi Pooh! Welcome back to my fellow Virginian.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, @tink1957 and @Charade67 !!

@Charade67 , graduation???? Eek, but how exciting at the same time!


----------



## Monykalyn

Graduations, and trips, and hot weather oh my!
Charade will you do a TR for Cali? I haven't been back since I was  a young child, and DH has never been. Think that could be in the works for 2021...He's been making more noise about going to see his cousin that he practically grew up with, and going to Disneyland.


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow I think I’ll have to try the beans. I have an immersion blender. Also a food processor, would that work? What else do you do? Add your seasoning and fry it?


 Homemade refried beans are easy. The pioneer woman has acouple recipes. I use dried as I can make a ton, will soak overnight, then toss in crockpot during day with seasonings, and mash/fry at dinner. Usually have enough to freeze for several meals. 



Charade67 said:


> OMG. I just had to teach my boss how to copy and paste a document. My vacation can’t come soon enough.


Apparently it's been that kind of day all over. Phone blowing up with frustration texts about stuff from friends all day 



PoohIsHome said:


> can you see where this is going?
> 
> Before he could get the last syllable of Flor-i-da out of his mouth I had us booked for 5 nights club level at HRH at park tickets bought!


happy dance!
So sorry your boy can't compete like he thought - and what a mature outlook he has though! Much more mature than some adults would have

Hope Robo had safe landing, and patty and schumi find their flights smooth, on time and uneventful. 

Lunch is over-Is it next wednesday (and VACATION) yet???


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Charade will you do a TR for Cali?



I haven’t really thought about it. I tried a TR once, but it didn’t get much response. I’m not very good at writing. I will post some things here though.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, cool inside, we have AC. And a very torn up road.   

Ooh, Pooh, great news, great way to celebrate.

I like to read all trip reports, even some pictures to share, would be kind of you Charade.

Ah, long weekend is coming up, that is what I am looking forward to.  And, make it an extra large one?  Yep, taking off Friday too.  4 days to not get moving fast.  Woot!

Long afternoon here.  Sigh, made meatballs yesterday, steak tacos were last night’s meal, as steak was older than meat used for meatballs. 

I need tea.  Hope this finds all in a great mood.


----------



## Sue M

Mac thanks for the Dis update. Hopefully all goes well with the update.  I shudder each time Disney updates My Disney Experience. Each update something breaks!

Lynne the camel is loose, must be Wednesday!

Pattyw yes, we enjoyed the movie. Saw it in reclining seat theatre. Game changer. Can’t imagine sitting 3 hrs in regular seats!  We went for dinner before movie to a poutine place that serves various kinds of poutine. One daughter got butter chicken poutine and other daughter & I got a ginger beef poutine. Then we went to a frozen yogurt place for dessert lol! 

Robo hope flights went well!  Where are you staying this time? I forgot!

Schumi safe travels today,  and yay for new car Saturday!  I don’t know if I mentioned but my friend found a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim!  She lives in LA, so she’s driving over to meet up with me at Disneyland one day and we’re planning on Hot & Juicy dinner!  She was with me at Universal and went to that place with me.  We all adored it. Going to DL with other daughter, I think she’ll order something that doesn’t come to the table with head on lol!  

Lynne I love the upper West side!  Have a great trip to NY! Any special plans?

Charade looking forward to hearing about your CA trip!  You’re much more ambitious than me lol. I just book my usual hotel across from DL and plunk myself down at DL.  One day I should plan a trip and do some more stuff. Maybe fly into SD and do a few things there, enjoy the beach and work my way up the coast to Anaheim. 
How many DL days have you planned?  

Almost 1:00 here and thinking about a little something to hold me till dinner.  This morning I went down to help out at church a bit then came home by 10:00. A good thing because tile guy came early!  Having my shower re-grouted. 
After he leaves I’ll do a bit of gardening. 
Tomorrow going to take car in to finally get my snow tires off, lol.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade looking forward to hearing about your CA trip! You’re much more ambitious than me lol. I just book my usual hotel across from DL and plunk myself down at DL. One day I should plan a trip and do some more stuff. Maybe fly into SD and do a few things there, enjoy the beach and work my way up the coast to Anaheim.
> How many DL days have you planned?



I don’t know if I would say I was ambitious, it’s just that this may be our one and only CA trip, so we are trying to make the most of it. B’s first choice  for a graduation trip was New Zealand, but that just wasn’t in the budget. We asked for her second choice and she said Hollywood. We figure that since we will be in Hollywood we might as well make the trip to Anaheim and see Disneyland. The plan is to spend 2 days in Hollywood, 2 at Disneyland/California Adventure, and then 2 in San Diego. My boss keeps asking me if we’re going to Tijuana.  We have no plans for that.


----------



## macraven

_Good idea Sue
Time to take the snow tires off

Watching the 4:30 news
Weather report just came on and they report temps will drop to 85 around 
9 pm tonight_


----------



## keishashadow

Busy day, have decided Day is done & i’m In happy-time, out.  Arby’s for dinner with Memorial Day sale priced store bought pies, apple or cherry.  Toss in some chips and we’re golden.  Haven’t yet quite got back into daily cooking mode yet. So much easier when only have to feed 2 pp lol



macraven said:


> I know that those that use mobile devices (me with the iPhone) will have better access to make corrections using it.



Thank you very much for that news!



pattyw said:


> Keisha- Yay for the Blues! I think Monyk is rooting for them too!! Now that my second team the Carolina Hurricanes are eliminated, I'll root for the Blues!! Would be nice to have a different team win the Cup!!!



You put it so classy, my thought from get go of playoffs was “any team but Boston”

Speaking of playoffs, I am semi obsessed with this dude whose team was sadly knocked out by GS Warriors








macraven said:


> Yesterday was Taco Bell day and yes, we did our run to the border



Did you climb the wall? Lol



schumigirl said:


> So, just back from breakfast over in Club Lounge, said a few goodbyes and now back over here packing.......never fun to pack going home. Seems we didn’t shop as much as we thought.....we have space in the suitcases.......not much space, but a little....



I am so disappointed in you missy! I’m sure you stimulated our economy nicely, thank you for your service 



Lynne G said:


> And yes I did, after seeing the RC Cruise board, went and booked a RC cruise the year after next. I figure this way, we will have sailed 3 different lines by 2021, and we can compare and decide which one we would go on again. Oh and, yes Disney will always be a yes, when the price is right. Which dies not happen as often anymore.



Haven’t browsed those boards here in some time, cruise critic is very helpful.  Make sure to join the lines you have sailed reward programs to get ‘credit’ for your sailings.  Once you find one you may be surprised as to the perks you can get.  

I’ve yet to pay DCL anything i’d Call ‘a deal’.  Their military rates are the most restrictive of all lines IMO but I’m guessing u may get the DoD one which is hear is nice, if not rather last minute.



pattyw said:


> I'm looking at a 3-4 day cruise and RCL has a bunch that sound good. And a stop at Coco Kay sounds amazing!!



The new CoCo Kay illustrations i’ve Seen are indeed amazing.  I’m still narrowing down options for Dec, going to let the mr make the decision.  Thinking he really may want a change from early Dec in Orlando which really surprises me. It’s rather funny, he seems a bit over-whelmed that i’ve Dumped it in his lap.  File it under so many choices, so little time .  Admit I usually just tell him where and when we are going lol



Monykalyn said:


> Homemade refried beans are easy. The pioneer woman has acouple recipes. I use dried as I can make a ton, will soak overnight, then toss in crockpot during day with seasonings, and mash/fry at dinner. Usually have enough to freeze for several meals.



I forgot exactly how filling even a small bit of them is.  Didn’t know if they’d freeze well or not.  Next time will probably quadruple the batch.  Wonder how long they’d last in deep freeze.  I’m lucky I eat Mexican food a few times a year.



Sue M said:


> Mac thanks for the Dis update. Hopefully all goes well with the update. I shudder each time Disney updates My Disney Experience. Each update something breaks!



Anything disney on the ‘net is buggy IMO but the app, gosh, it’s awful



Charade67 said:


> My boss keeps asking me if we’re going to Tijuana. We have no plans for that.



Tell her no, you’re not a sailor on leave   What sort of weird question is that for a boss to ask.You really do work with some characters.  Not sure I could keep my cool.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I don’t know if I would say I was ambitious, it’s just that this may be our one and only CA trip, so we are trying to make the most of it. B’s first choice  for a graduation trip was New Zealand, but that just wasn’t in the budget. We asked for her second choice and she said Hollywood. We figure that since we will be in Hollywood we might as well make the trip to Anaheim and see Disneyland. The plan is to spend 2 days in Hollywood, 2 at Disneyland/California Adventure, and then 2 in San Diego. My boss keeps asking me if we’re going to Tijuana.  We have no plans for that.


Sounds like a great trip!  



macraven said:


> _Good idea Sue
> Time to take the snow tires off
> 
> Watching the 4:30 news
> Weather report just came on and they report temps will drop to 85 around
> 9 pm tonight_


  Cooled down here to mid 60s, by weekend back to high 70s.  In my defence I left for Florida 4/23, was busy before I left with Easter, packing, etc.  Then I was sick after we got back home. But, yeah, it’s more than time to get them off, lol!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Tell her no, you’re not a sailor on leave What sort of weird question is that for a boss to ask.You really do work with some characters. Not sure I could keep my cool.


 Yeah, she can be really odd at times, but apparently she is a great counselor. 
Today one of our other counselors was babbling on about something political. I just looked at her blankly and said, “I don’t know what you’re talking about.” She’s going to be leaving us at the end of June. I won’t miss our one sided political “conversations”.


----------



## Sue M

Charade eek, Tijuana!


----------



## Lynne G

And speaking of drinking.  Yep.  For all you dog and cat families:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




, that's right.  Fur family members know it's Thirsty Thursday.  See:    

So, a nice enough start to the day, 63, but gray sky to be seen, no sun to be had.  Yep, those thunderstorms are today's weather report.  Thunderstorm chances at lunchtime, dinner time, and later tonight.  When your phone shows a cloud with a lightning bolt coming out of it, for most of today's hours, yeah we probably will be wet some time today, or more than once.  But I am totally looking forward to the end of the week:  Full sunny days are Friday and Saturday.  Highs for those days - 78.  Surely any rain that falls will be gone by Friday morning. Can you tell?  I am so ready for this XL week-end.  Temps for this week-end are awesome - 89 for Sunday - hello DS's pool.  You can bet, I will be wet that day.  And Monday, woot! 86, with another full sunny day.   That means, all the Memorial Day events will be outside.  Lovely.

So glad, our AC is working nicely, and installed just in time.

Hope Robo and grandson are going to have some great fun today.  Looks like no rain for you, and hot and sunny days are there.

Patty, lucky you, to enjoy that steamy end of May in FLA.  Safe travels to you.

And hehe, both MonyK and Keisha, City last night, had a blue tint, see we have a fondness for ice hockey, and not a fondness for Boston to win any sports award hardware.

With that, tea is needed.  And sweater.  The early bird gets a bit stuffy, warm office, then by 7am, AC starts to crank.  I predict, sweater may be on by lunchtime, and the tea will not have ice in it today.

Safe travels to those traveling this week-end, and all have a fond remembrance of those who served.

It's Thursday all!  The second to last one you'll have this month.  Time does fly, and soon, the celebratory time for for graduations, birthdays, and weddings. Hello summer, coming next month, you were missed.

  Tea, yes, and some Belgian Butter Waffles cookies.  See, if you leave food in my car, and I don't mind eating it, I will eat it.  Little one bought those cookies, I'm enjoying them.



  Hello homies.  It's a Thursday.  Stay thirsty, and rock on!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade eek, Tijuana!


So you’re saying that’s not a good place to take a teenager on vacation?

Going to go into work for a couple of hours. Main boss isn’t in today, and another therapist won’t be in until 2:00, so I know there won’t be much to do. WIll do some reminder calls for next week and see what else needs to be done.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Going to go into work for a couple of hours. Main boss isn’t in today, and another therapist won’t be in until 2:00, so I know there won’t be much to do. WIll do some reminder calls for next week and see what else needs to be done.



_You could play on the Dis to pass time today at work.....
Just sayin....._


----------



## Lynne G

To all those in MO, heart breaks for those lost because of the tornadoes.

Sun is out, but the part of the other sky I see, ooh so dark.  News flash on my phone, seems the storms will thankfully not be tornadoes, but will include strong, damaging winds.  Storm warning issued. 

Good Morning Charade and Mac.  Sounds like a quiet day for Charade, and maybe one for Mac, too?

Parking lot was definitely more crowded early this morning.  You can bet, not me, but most will be going to out lunch, and probably not as many cars will return.  Yep, holiday week-end thoughts are starting.  

Tea, oh yes, and it is quiet here as well, as some in my office are already not coming in today.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, all! Gotta say....being back here does completely rock. You’re an awesome group of homies and I so very much appreciate being welcomed back.

So anxious to read about all of the upcoming travel for everyone! 182 days here....not that I’m counting or anything.

Keeping a watchful eye on the Midwest as most of Tony’s family is scattered across KS, NE and MO. As for our little corner, it’s way too early to be talking about record heat.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## macraven

_And we are glad you are back here with us

Also watching the weather and see Missouri being highlighted on the weather channel

Prayers .._


----------



## keishashadow

Off to slow, rumbling start this morning...not referring to the weather, me. 

Thankfully, not what Missouri suffered, but they have designated things here as an alert day which we don’t see often.  supposed to get hit with a (what they say will be quite violent) storm between 11 am & 3 pm today.  Large hail & damaging winds.  Hope we don’t lose power as it’s quite muggy already



Lynne G said:


> And hehe, both MonyK and Keisha, City last night, had a blue tint, see we have a fondness for ice hockey, and not a fondness for Boston to win any sports award hardware.



I didn’t hear that, quite the cool swipe in that downtown Phillie vibe lol!

Boston will have 11 days off before the 27th.  Maybe they will lazy & fat



Lynne G said:


> Tea, yes, and some Belgian Butter Waffles cookies. See, if you leave food in my car, and I don't mind eating it, I will eat it. Little one bought those cookies, I'm enjoying them.



Possession appears to still be 9/10ths of the law hahaha

There are Belgian butter waffle cookies?  Do they taste like a naked waffle or are they flavored ala syrup?  i rarely eat those them as it requires firing up my iron lol, but when i do there are strawberries & reddi whip on the the table.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Pooh, I'm in the 100's countdown too.  132 for me. Yay for having a countdown, and woot to a holiday one.


----------



## Lynne G

Pond Water moving Keisha, the cookies are on the small size, oblong, and taste the most like a pizzelle cookie, but thicker.  They do break nicely, with a vanilla taste.  Interestingly, the box says they have been made in Belgium.  Who knew.  Think they came from Costco.   

And aww, come on, this town turned green last year, and when a young pup, black and orange, and even blue, white and red.  And we have Gritty. Guess I've said enough.  LOL 

Eek, that was thunder, bit of rain, now all quiet.  Hmm, lunch time walk?  Maybe it will be quick, and umbrella in hand.  And almost eerie, there is so little wind.  Tree looks sad.

And for those keeping track, yep, sweater was on from around 10 this morning. 

Is it lunchtime?  I am so ready.  May pick up some coffee on my walk too.

Follow on.....


----------



## schumigirl

Back home........

And it is hot here too.......although not as warm as Orlando is going to be this coming week.......friends over there were all telling us our timing was perfect........

Another amazing trip though.........everything was fabulous.....flight home was good and we both slept after we left Canadian air space and woke up an hour or so till we landed....drive home was sleepy time too......

Takeout tonight.......and yep, mac....you’re correct ......all laundry has been done, out on the line and dry with the heat and breeze....just need to iron tomorrow....I don’t mind that really....

Back to normal for a few weeks then NY trip which is 14 days till mum and I fly again......

Then Orlando for September is 103 days away....

December trip is 220 days......

May next year is a massive 347 days..........

Always nice to be home to see Kyle......he has kept the place clean and tidy as always and no washing to return to which is nice considering all we brought back!

My guys are heading off to pick up food.......nice to be home in a way....haven’t caught up again with all posts, but hope everyone is good..........


----------



## Sue M

To everyone in the path of storms stay safe. Keishashadow. Monykalyn?  So terrifying. Out west all we have to worry bout is when the Big One will hit!

Car is at school Auto Shop waiting for tire change!  Yay. Beautiful warm sunny day.  Since I’m without car I’ll be rattling around home!  
Reading DL thread to see how Galaxy Edge is happening.  But I won’t get any helpful info until after June when reservations end.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Back home........
> 
> And it is hot here too.......although not as warm as Orlando is going to be this coming week.......friends over there were all telling us our timing was perfect........
> 
> Another amazing trip though.........everything was fabulous.....flight home was good and we both slept after we left Canadian air space and woke up an hour or so till we landed....drive home was sleepy time too......
> 
> Takeout tonight.......and yep, mac....you’re correct ......all laundry has been done, out on the line and dry with the heat and breeze....just need to iron tomorrow....I don’t mind that really....
> 
> Back to normal for a few weeks then NY trip which is 14 days till mum and I fly again......
> 
> Then Orlando for September is 103 days away....
> 
> December trip is 220 days......
> 
> May next year is a massive 347 days..........
> 
> Always nice to be home to see Kyle......he has kept the place clean and tidy as always and no washing to return to which is nice considering all we brought back!
> 
> My guys are heading off to pick up food.......nice to be home in a way....haven’t caught up again with all posts, but hope everyone is good..........


Welcome back!  Love all the countdowns!  
80 days till our DL trip in August!  Not thinking about Sept HRH countdown until I know it’s a definite go!  Still iffy.
What is this May trip?  Almost a year!  I don’t recall reading about it!  Don’t know how I missed that!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> And aww, come on, this town turned green last year, and when a young pup, black and orange, and even blue, white and red. And we have Gritty. Guess I've said enough. LOL



Yes, always said phillie people were a colorful bunch!  

Make a mean pizzelle but can’t find my cast iron maker that goes on stove top, have been managing with store bought.  I try to fool myself & say they or a biscotti are healthy addition to my am coffee as breakfast most days.



schumigirl said:


> Back home........
> 
> And it is hot here too.......although not as warm as Orlando is going to be this coming week.......friends over there were all telling us our timing was perfect........
> 
> Another amazing trip though.........everything was fabulous.....flight home was good and we both slept after we left Canadian air space and woke up an hour or so till we landed....drive home was sleepy time too......
> 
> Takeout tonight.......and yep, mac....you’re correct ......all laundry has been done, out on the line and dry with the heat and breeze....just need to iron tomorrow....I don’t mind that really....
> 
> Back to normal for a few weeks then NY trip which is 14 days till mum and I fly again......
> 
> Then Orlando for September is 103 days away....
> 
> December trip is 220 days......
> 
> May next year is a massive 347 days..........
> 
> Always nice to be home to see Kyle......he has kept the place clean and tidy as always and no washing to return to which is nice considering all we brought back!
> 
> My guys are heading off to pick up food.......nice to be home in a way....haven’t caught up again with all posts, but hope everyone is good..........



You need one of those annoying rolling tickers I have to keep track of all the upcoming travel.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I like sweet, and just the right amount of sweet with my tea for breakfast.  When pound cake is on sale, that becomes the breakfast with my tea.  So any kind of cookie item is good with me, for breakfast, Keisha.  

Sun is peaking in and out from the thick cloud cover.  Muggy is the right word, Keisha.

Sue, hope car gets done soon, and woot!  Your August countdown.

Lunch walk was dry, and just bright enough, sunglasses on.  Wind picked up as I was getting close to the building, then it stopped as fast as it came.  Brighter out now, so I guess it's a dice rolling time.  

Older one said we have a very large pile of dirt in the street next to our driveway.  Hope it's gone before I come home.  Hate when narrow to get into and out of driveway.

Sigh, it's going to be a long afternoon. 

And a welcome back to Schumi.  Nice you have good weather, and an very uneventful trip home.


----------



## macraven

_I’m behind in this thread but came to check if Monyk had any damage from the tornado that hit Missouri 

Anyone have contact with her?

Hope pattyw lets us know when she changes her winter coat for shorts and tees

_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Busy day, have decided Day is done & i’m In happy-time, out.  Arby’s for dinner with Memorial Day sale priced store bought pies, apple or cherry.  Toss in some chips and we’re golden.  Haven’t yet quite got back into daily cooking mode yet. So much easier when only have to feed
> 
> 
> 
> I am so disappointed in you missy! I’m sure you stimulated our economy nicely, thank you for your service
> 
> 
> 
> The new CoCo Kay illustrations i’ve Seen are indeed amazing.  I’m still narrowing down options for Dec, going to let the mr make the decision.  Thinking he really may want a change from early Dec in Orlando which really surprises me. It’s rather funny, he seems a bit over-whelmed that i’ve Dumped it in his lap.  File it under so many choices, so little time .  Admit I usually just tell him where and when we are going lol



Lol.......I still did quite a bit of shopping!! Always glad to help any economy........

We tried Publix Dutch Apple Pie this trip......OMG!!!! Delicious......will never knock store bought pies again.....yes, getting back to reality is not fun.......decided I’m not cooking tomorrow night either.......might be Monday before I deign to cook.......you’re quite right! 

Sound like we might miss you this December if you go cruising....... it’s lovely to have such nice choices though.....I love those kind of choices..........




PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, all! Gotta say....being back here does completely rock. You’re an awesome group of homies and I so very much appreciate being welcomed back.
> 
> So anxious to read about all of the upcoming travel for everyone! 182 days here....not that I’m counting or anything.
> 
> Keeping a watchful eye on the Midwest as most of Tony’s family is scattered across KS, NE and MO. As for our little corner, it’s way too early to be talking about record heat.
> 
> Happy Thursday!



Nice to see you back!!!! 182 days will disappear quickly........and glad you’ve come back here......

Hope you aren’t affected in any way with the storms......or anyone in your family! 




Sue M said:


> Welcome back!  Love all the countdowns!
> 80 days till our DL trip in August!  Not thinking about Sept HRH countdown until I know it’s a definite go!  Still iffy.
> What is this May trip?  Almost a year!  I don’t recall reading about it!  Don’t know how I missed that!




Lol....yes we booked flights while we were in Orlando for next year.......and got our stay sorted while we were there.....always like to be ahead for our plans!

Hope you don’t have to cancel September........and you have August in DL.......sounds like fun.......



keishashadow said:


> Yes, always said phillie people were a colorful bunch!
> 
> Make a mean pizzelle but can’t find my cast iron maker that goes on stove top, have been managing with store bought.  I try to fool myself & say they or a biscotti are healthy addition to my am coffee as breakfast most days.
> 
> 
> 
> You need one of those annoying rolling tickers I have to keep track of all the upcoming travel.



Oh that’s an idea.........a rolling ticker........I’m sure I may mention upcoming trips once or twice.......



Lynne G said:


> Oh, I like sweet, and just the right amount of sweet with my tea for breakfast.  When pound cake is on sale, that becomes the breakfast with my tea.  So any kind of cookie item is good with me, for breakfast, Keisha.
> 
> Sun is peaking in and out from the thick cloud cover.  Muggy is the right word, Keisha.
> 
> Sue, hope car gets done soon, and woot!  Your August countdown.
> 
> Lunch walk was dry, and just bright enough, sunglasses on.  Wind picked up as I was getting close to the building, then it stopped as fast as it came.  Brighter out now, so I guess it's a dice rolling time.
> 
> Older one said we have a very large pile of dirt in the street next to our driveway.  Hope it's gone before I come home.  Hate when narrow to get into and out of driveway.
> 
> Sigh, it's going to be a long afternoon.
> 
> And a welcome back to Schumi.  Nice you have good weather, and an very uneventful trip home.



Thanks Lynne.......yes, we had a blast........hope your weather stays as nice......sounds lovely.......



Enjoyed hot and spicy curry tonight........lovely! 

Desperately trying to stay awake now......our eyes are taking very long blinks at the moment......


----------



## PoohIsHome

@schumigirl We're good here in Virginia and (knock on wood) so far we haven't heard on family with any damages in the Midwest.

Curry....Mmmmm


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, so Publix apple pie was a winner?

Good to read that 
I had their key lime pie and was not fond of it but Mr Mac quite enjoyed it and asked if I was nuts ...

It takes me 5 minutes once I leave my driveway until I am inside the Publix store 

Maybe I will take a run and pick up an apple pie today_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, so Publix apple pie was a winner?
> 
> Good to read that
> I had their key lime pie and was not fond of it but Mr Mac quite enjoyed it and asked if I was nuts ...
> 
> It takes me 5 minutes once I leave my driveway until I am inside the Publix store
> 
> Maybe I will take a run and pick up an apple pie today_



Yep, it was the Dutch Apple Pie not the regular apple pie........it was so good!! 

I haven’t tried their Key Lime Pie, maybe try that in September......I still haven’t found one to beat the Key Lime Pie from Oceannaire.....that was incredible! 

Now I wish we had a Publix over here.........


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> @schumigirl We're good here in Virginia and (knock on wood) so far we haven't heard on family with any damages in the Midwest.
> 
> Curry....Mmmmm



Glad to hear it.........

Oh curry is such a favourite of ours......nice and hot but full of flavour........


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm here! Went to friends last night, should have brought clothes to just spend night LOL. But made it home before storms hit. All safe - hit north of Joplin (on exact date the F5 went through 10+ years ago) and Jefferson City.


Lynne G said:


> Ah, long weekend is coming up, that is what I am looking forward to. And, make it an extra large one? Yep, taking off Friday too. 4 days to not get moving fast. Woot!


I have Sat/Sun off but working monday to get hours in before we leave. Hope the pool is nice for you this weekend!


keishashadow said:


> Did you climb the wall? Lol


 Actual snort out loud 



Lynne G said:


> So glad, our AC is working nicely, and installed just in time.


Very good timing!


Lynne G said:


> And hehe, both MonyK and Keisha, City last night, had a blue tint, see we have a fondness for ice hockey, and not a fondness for Boston to win any sports award hardware.


Cool!


macraven said:


> You could play on the Dis to pass time today at work.....
> Just sayin...


Um yeah-that is what I am doing but almost time now...


keishashadow said:


> Maybe they will lazy & fat



 Games 5&6 will be while on ship so not sure if we will get to see them or not.

Added annoying vacation ticker


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone checking into say ... It has been a busy week. We had Liv's senior awards night last night and it was good. She received 4 small local scholarships and some academic awards. She was really happy there were a few she didn't expect. We took her out for froyo and she was happy.

It is cool and windy here today. The sun has hidden from us but that's okay. It is suppose to be nice the next couple of days. Liv has her senior outing tomorrow. They go to a big outing  center with food, pool games it is a blast. The teens work this weekend but will try and seed the Detective Pichachu movie on Monday.

Since my hot flashes moved to include night time sleep, I have been miserable. I did some research and bought a bamboo blend blanket. I used it last night and it seemed to work. It kept me pretty cool. I am hoping it will continue. I just bought some pajamas to match.

Counting down to vacation we leave in 30 days

Schumi glad that you made it home safe and had a great trip. How nice to have Kyle home for a bit. Hopefully you will get some good northeast weather when you come. 

Monykalyn glad to hear you didn't get hit with the storm. I am sorry to hear about your state and the tornadoes. I hope everyone is okay and can get there homes built back soon. Nice ticker I always have trouble setting those things up.

Pooh nice to meet you!!

Charade I hope everything goes well for B's graduation. I still can't believe mine is graduating in a couple of weeks. Your variety in CA trip sounds really nice. I would like to see DL sometime if I get back out to CA.

Lynne It's nice when the weather cooperates for a walk.  I love a good sweet with some tea. I also like to dunk my toast with almond butter in it. I know it's weird. Brian gets a kick out of me toasting bread to make it soft again.!! I hope they moved the mound of dirt for you.

Sue I hope your tire change went well. Since I have a 4 wheel drive I don't do snow tires anymore. Our winters have been better. I remember when I was younger having snow tires and cinder blocks in the trunk.I  can get lost on the Dis here some days. It is so fun though. DL sounds like fun. 

Keishashadow I hope the storms weren't too bad for you today! I love pizzelles, I grew up with them and made them once. I have never used one that goes right on the stove but I bet my grandmother did.

Robo I hope your trip is going great!!!

Mac I like Publix and enjoy shopping there when I am down south. I will have to try their apple pie and Key lime. A good key lime is one of our favorites. I hope your kitty is doing better.

Patty I hope the trip is going great so far!!

 to anyone I missed. I am off to figure out supper. I hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Charade67

Pretty good day so far today. I went into work for just a little over 2 hours, came home, went to lunch, and then B and I did a little shopping. She wanted to get some new make up for her dance recital next weekend. Next we went to the mall. She found a dark purple dress that she really liked. After trying it on she found another really cute dress in purple and white. (Can you guess her favorite color?) I was feeling generous and said she could have both. They were both the same original price, so I assumed the sale price would be the same too. I was pleasantly surprised when I went to pay and discovered that one dress was significantly less than the other. I ended up getting 2 dress for $12 less than the original price of one. 

Lynne - I have never heard of a Belgian butter waffle cookie and had to look up pizelle cookies. Sometimes I feel culturally deprived. 

Schumi - Glad you made it back home safely. 

Sue - Ive posted a bit on the DL boards about Galaxy’s Edge. I will be there on June 9.

Schumi and Mac are making me homesick for Publix. It was my store of choice when I lived in GA. They have really good sub sandwiches and fried chicken.

MonyK - Glad to hear that you are safe. 

I started this post a couple of hours ago and fell asleep while typing. I need to make sure I sleep better tonight.
Now I need to got to the grocery store to get ingredients to make something for B’s dance rehearsal tomorrow night. After rehearsal the studio is having a little potluck social for the graduating seniors.


----------



## Charade67

Bobbie - We were posting at the same time. Congrats to Liv.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Schumi, so Publix apple pie was a winner?
> 
> Good to read that
> I had their key lime pie and was not fond of it but Mr Mac quite enjoyed it and asked if I was nuts ...
> 
> It takes me 5 minutes once I leave my driveway until I am inside the Publix store
> 
> Maybe I will take a run and pick up an apple pie today_





schumigirl said:


> Yep, it was the Dutch Apple Pie not the regular apple pie........it was so good!!
> 
> I haven’t tried their Key Lime Pie, maybe try that in September......I still haven’t found one to beat the Key Lime Pie from Oceannaire.....that was incredible!
> 
> Now I wish we had a Publix over here.........


Schumi & Mac, we love the Publix Key Lime pie. It’s a must every visit. My friend got the Mango, and that was good too.  Publix is the only grocery I go to in Florida. Has all the stuff we like including Indian River oj, and Jones breakfast sausage.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> I'm here! Went to friends last night, should have brought clothes to just spend night LOL. But made it home before storms hit. All safe - hit north of Joplin (on exact date the F5 went through 10+ years ago) and Jefferson City.
> 
> 
> Added annoying vacation ticker


I’m so glad to hear your ok.  I lost a friend from Passporter board in that Joplin T5.  Awful. 

Lol on your annoying vacay ticker!


----------



## Charade67

Y’all aren’t going to believe this. Dh has been called for jury duty. Guess when.
He’s going to call the county tomorrow and let them know we have a planned vacation, much of which has been prepaid.


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie sorry about the night sweats. Bamboo is turning up in lots of clothing & bedding. I’ve seen bamboo tees. I’m lucky I never had symptoms.  
Congrats to Liv!  

Charade sounds like you and B had a good shopping day. I haven’t heard of Pizelle either. Or Belgium waffle cookies sound so delicious!  
Looking forward to hearing about your DL time.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Y’all aren’t going to believe this. Dh has been called for jury duty. Guess when.
> He’s going to call the county tomorrow and let them know we have a planned vacation, much of which has been prepaid.


----------



## keishashadow

Not a single drop of rain here (yet).  Clouds parted early afternoon, sun came out so out I ventured.  Only once did it get weird.  Pumping gas, up on a higher ridge that is open to the valley with just a large shopping center there.  Not much in landscaping, was old farm area.  It seemed to get very still, then a powerful & wind came through.  Enough to cause me to step backwards.  Such an odd feeling rather out of the blue.  Can’t imagine what it would be like to go thru a major storm.  Well, other than the Twister attraction I really miss.

Sue - not sure if that was the same couple from the DIS that perished, so shocking

Charade - seriously, what are the odds of that happening?  Good luck, if anything you’d think they’d give him a later date to report after you return home.



schumigirl said:


> Sound like we might miss you this December if you go cruising....... it’s lovely to have such nice choices though.....I love those kind of choices..........


Yes, the best kind of choice to make lol

Oh, we may still return in Dec. this morning  Dave took one glance at the (what I would deemconcise options) and his eyes glazed over.  Not sure if due to being on midnight shift this week or it was more of deer in headlights reaction poor guy


Monykalyn said:


> Added annoying vacation ticker



I do so love vacation tickers



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone checking into say ... It has been a busy week. We had Liv's senior awards night last night and it was good. She received 4 small local scholarships and some academic awards. She was really happy there were a few she didn't expect. We took her out for froyo and she was happy.



Nice to hear, congrats to Liv


----------



## PoohIsHome

@bobbie68 I commiserate with you! Hubby and son accuse me of keeping the house at meat locker temps. Menopause + thyroid disease =


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Not a single drop of rain here (yet).  Clouds parted early afternoon, sun came out so out I ventured.  Only once did it get weird.  Pumping gas, up on a higher ridge that is open to the valley with just a large shopping center there.  Not much in landscaping, was old farm area.  It seemed to get very still, then a powerful & wind came through.  Enough to cause me to step backwards.  Such an odd feeling rather out of the blue.  Can’t imagine what it would be like to go thru a major storm.  Well, other than the Twister attraction I really miss.
> 
> Sue - not sure if that was the same couple from the DIS that perished, so shocking


Could be. Lorie & Glen. I can’t remember their names on the boards.  I wasn’t on Dis back then.  Only Passporter.  I felt there were too many snarky people on Dis!  But I’ve dived in and learned how to avoid them


----------



## Lynne G

We were lucky, tornado warnings expired at 1 am and the most we got was a brief thunderstorm around 9 yesterday morning, and an hour or so of noisy, heavy rain around 5:30 last night.  Weather lady today, today will be a picture perfect day, the rain is out of here, and it is already a mild 65 out, with a high of 79, and a sunny Friday.   Then she said what the forecast was for this year’s hurricane season.  Sigh.  Hope all have no loss of life and no, or a little damage, from any that form.

For all that were effected by the storms yesterday, sending prayers.  

Congratulations to Liv, nice to receive money she did not expect.  And I am sorry to hear of your issues, Bobbie.  I tend to get chills, and that annoys the rest of the family.  My poor Dsis has to raise the temp of her ice box feeling house, when I come over.  Getting old stinks.  Glad you found a blanket that helps you.  

Patty, enjoy your trip!

Charade, hope no jury duty for DH and you are all ready to travel.  Safe travels out West, and pictures, appreciated.

Well, it is 5:30, and I still cannot get back to bed.  Oh well, little one is annoyed, another boring school day, and older one wants breakfast out with me, at one our favorite diners.  We are both hoping the driveway is not blocked when we go.  And yes, street was clear of dirt when I came home yesterday.  

So, for all those homies needing to know the day of week it is today, 

Yep.  Make it a great one.  And ooh pie, when down South.  

Guess I will enjoy a nice, long shower, and see what I can watch before I start the get up, you have school.  

Sending mummy dust to all that are not feeling well.

Later homies.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning homies and HAPPY FRIDAY!!

@Lynne G Glad it sounds like you're getting a break with the bad weather. 6:45 and we're already in the low 60's....going to be another hot one here today.

@Charade67 Jury duty??? Of all the rotten things to happen! I do hope he's able to get out of it or at least put off until you get back from CA!

Busy day here. Need to clean bathrooms (don't be jealous, it's a glamorous life), laundry (always with the laundry!) and hit the grocery store. 

The bright spot is that Momma doesn't cook on Friday and I'm seeing a nice spicy curry in my future!


----------



## macraven

_Good Friday morning homies!
I’m rushing to get dressed as need to leave for my hopefully last doc check up

I better get an A+ on today’s test


Catch you all later!

Have a great day and start on your 3 day weekend _


----------



## schumigirl

PoohisHome.........yay for spicy curry!!!! Enjoy.......no cooking for me either tonight.......charcuterie with little sides and made some rosemary bread this morning.......

mac.......good luck with the tests.....hope you pass with flying colours........



Yep, Friday it is........and we feel fabulous this morning! Best we’ve felt coming home yet from a trip.......

Stayed up till 11pm and slept till 7 this morning......feel bright as a button.......having a sleep on the plane and having a car service makes such a difference........

Did some grocery shopping and visited a few local stores for goodies......then finished the ironing and made some bread.......and another beautiful day here........almost tropical! 

Chicken salad with honey mustard dressing for lunch and charcuterie tonight.......visited the deli earlier. Lush! And no cooking which is even better.......

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today is the last day of school. I still can’t believe it.
Today is senior breakfast followed by graduation practice. The school is requiring all the students to wear their cap and gown, but also to dress up like they are going to dress tomorrow. I don’t really see why dress clothes are necessary for practice. The dress code for girls is a dark, solid color dress. I was observing the students this morning when I dropped B off. Most of the girls I saw were wearing black. A few were in navy. My kid is standing out in dark purple.

I’m off to do some fun, exciting house cleaning.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> . For all you dog and cat families:



Love that!!



Lynne G said:


> Patty, lucky you, to enjoy that steamy end of May in FLA. Safe travels to you.



Yep- we are truly on the surface of the sun this weekend! Can't complain! I complain about cold, snow, rain.... but not heat!!



schumigirl said:


> Back home........



Welcome home!



Sue M said:


> 80 days till our DL trip in August!



Yay!!



keishashadow said:


> Make a mean pizzelle but can’t find my cast iron maker that goes on stove top, have been managing with store bought. I try to fool myself & say they or a biscotti are healthy addition to my am coffee as breakfast most days.



Sounds like a healthy breakfast to me!



Monykalyn said:


> All safe



Great news!!!



bobbie68 said:


> Counting down to vacation we leave in 30 days



Yay!!!



macraven said:


> I better get an A+ on today’s test



Sending well wishes your way!!!



Charade67 said:


> I’m off to do some fun, exciting house cleaning.



Happy cleaning!! Your trip is near!!!

Happy TGIF all!!

Made it to Orlando yesterday evening!! My heat was on in my house yesterday morning and now.... we are smoking hot with temps climbing to the mid-high 90s this weekend!!! WOW!!


----------



## pattyw

Mac- Tony Hinds picked us up yesterday! He is just the sweetest man ever!! A true angel on earth!!

Checked in at The Swan last night! Here's our view this morning:

TOT!!!

 


Off to Hollywood Studios soon! We have lunch with an Imagineer at the Brown Derby.  Tonight we're doing the Studios After hours!! Long day! But, the graduation celebration has begun!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

@macraven Good luck on those tests!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne so what was the hurricane forecast for this summer looking like?  So far we’ve been lucky just missing them. The last one, Irma we missed by 2 days.
Cooled down significantly here today. Rained over night cloudy this morning with periods of rain. The forecast is also rainy periods for tomorrow and we have 11 coming for a bbq.

Pooh enjoy your dinner tonight!

Mac good luck on your tests this morning.

Schumi good to hear you aren’t jet lagged. Chicken salad sounds good!

Charade yay for last day of school. Enjoy your house cleaning, me too!

Pattyw welcome to the surface of the sun, lol!  We used Tony H to take us to MCO going home. Very nice man!  
Great view from your room wow!  We’ve never stayed at Swan/Dolphin. But we love staying in that area and have enjoyed a few stays at YC/BC.  We used to go to the icecream place in the Dolphin but then they switched icecream brands to something not very good so we stopped.  And now with Ample Hills open......
One day I’d like to try Swolfin.  
Lunch at BD with imagineer sounds so fun!  We love the Cobb Salad and will go there for lunch for it!  


Enjoy Friday everyone!  Our weather has gone downhill today. So a good day to do housecleaning. It’s 7:20am here and everyone seems to be up and about early.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip Patty.....weather was blisteringly hot when we left and they were expecting even hotter this weekend at 100F!!! Stay cool........enjoy that lunch sounds like a lot of fun.......

Sue, thanks......yes no jet lag is a dream! Can’t believe how good we feel......oh dull days are perfect for housework......don’t do too much though.....I’ve heard it’s not good for you...... Hope your weather clears up for tomorrow....might not be as bad as they say......


Sun is still shining.......

Just had the man from the company who is actually doing our driveway, starting next week call in to make sure everything is all good for them......very reassuring.......so it’ll start Tuesday as Monday is a Bank Holiday......kinda nervous about the mess it’ll cause......lots of dust when they’re digging it all up first.....should take them 3 or 4 days just to dig out the land apparently, and they go deep.......doesn’t sound like fun to be around. 

I may shop a lot next few weeks


----------



## Charade67

A rare picture from me. B leaving her high school for the last time.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Who has plans? Well, besides Pattyw lol lucky duck!

Mr hit the jackpot today, home this am at 8:30 am from working midnight shift and he gets to head back out at 2:30 pm to do it again.  Finger’s crossed he has weekend off.  Two BDs I need to celebrate . Probably should cross off buying their presents lol.  At least there are tons of Memorial Day sales.



Sue M said:


> Could be. Lorie & Glen. I can’t remember their names on the boards.  I wasn’t on Dis back then.  Only Passporter.  I felt there were too many snarky people on Dis!  But I’ve dived in and learned how to avoid them


That sounds familiar.  I really loved the PB boards, didn’t think they were still up & running.  Will say their books were truly helpful. Gave many as gifts to Noobs over the years



macraven said:


> _Good Friday morning homies!
> I’m rushing to get dressed as need to leave for my hopefully last doc check up
> 
> I better get an A+ on today’s test
> 
> 
> Catch you all later!
> 
> Have a great day and start on your 3 day weekend _



Did you take your crib notes with you . Good luck



schumigirl said:


> Stayed up till 11pm and slept till 7 this morning......feel bright as a button.......having a sleep on the plane and having a car service makes such a difference........



You are such a road warrior.  I still don’t feel quite right...well, in a different sense than usual 

So, how’s the new ride?



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Today is the last day of school. I still can’t believe it.
> Today is senior breakfast followed by graduation practice. The school is requiring all the students to wear their cap and gown, but also to dress up like they are going to dress tomorrow. I don’t really see why dress clothes are necessary for practice. The dress code for girls is a dark, solid color dress. I was observing the students this morning when I dropped B off. Most of the girls I saw were wearing black. A few were in navy. My kid is standing out in dark purple.
> 
> I’m off to do some fun, exciting house cleaning.



IDK, at our school they just ask that under the gowns you wear clothes - period.  Why set the bar too high?   

Do they have actual graduation indoors or out?  Back in my day it was in the auditorium but AC not the greatest, switched to HS football field.  Like it outdoors better anyway.  The screaming kids’ voices tend to dissipate on the wind.


pattyw said:


> Off to Hollywood Studios soon! We have lunch with an Imagineer at the Brown Derby. Tonight we're doing the Studios After hours!! Long day! But, the graduation celebration has begun!!



Ooooh, need a mini review on both the meal experience & the Swan.  Have only done the Dolphin when we can’t get into BWV. Think it’s great despite the fees, but do like how non valet parking is closer to the Swan which seems to offer a less frentic lobby too...enjoy!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Do they have actual graduation indoors or out?



Indoors thank goodness. It’s going to be hot and humid tomorrow. Graduation is held in the basketball arena of a local university.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Mr hit the jackpot today, home this am at 8:30 am from working midnight shift and he gets to head back out at 2:30 pm to do it again.  Finger’s crossed he has weekend off.  Two BDs I need to celebrate . Probably should cross off buying their presents lol.  At least there are tons of Memorial Day sales.
> 
> 
> You are such a road warrior.  I still don’t feel quite right...well, in a different sense than usual
> 
> So, how’s the new ride?



Oh yes, fingers and toes crossed he gets the weekend off......couple of birthdays is always nice to celebrate....

Lol.....not sure about the warrior bit......having a decent sized comfy seat on the plane helps and car service means we can sleep most of the way home......certainly works for us! 

Pick up the car tomorrow  .......showroom is a fair distance away from us, so up early for the drive there......no local dealer as there aren’t many Porsche dealerships around......they’re sending a car to pick us up to take us, Kyle could have driven us in his car but he wants to ride home in the new car too......so this works better. Looking forward to getting it now.........  will send you a picture of it.........



Thinking about going to lay out charcuterie and little bits to go with it........not that hungry yet, but all of a sudden I’ll be starving.........

Glass of Chardonnay in hand..........


----------



## Sue M

Charade great pic!  I never thought to do that, getting pic of last time leaving school, what a great ides. 

Keishashadow no, Passporter not there anymore. They shut down earlier this year, a few months ago. Even though I rarely went on that board the past few years, I was sad it shut down. It was, in its day a very helpful board, I got the book too! And met some great people, one which became a good friend in real life!  My L.A. friend. We frequently vacation together.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Charade great pic!  I never thought to do that, getting pic of last time leaving school, what a great ides.
> 
> Keishashadow no, Passporter not there anymore. They shut down earlier this year, a few months ago. Even though I rarely went on that board the past few years, I was sad it shut down. It was, in its day a very helpful board, I got the book too! And met some great people, one which became a good friend in real life!  My L.A. friend. We frequently vacation together.



Aw, a shame.  I remember when their son was a baby.  Curious as to whether they did updates on him, last I recall wasn’t even school age.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, was said average to slightly above average, whatever that means. The only 2 times I was in FLA during a hurricane was beginning of October and third week in December, never when we went end of August.  Go figure.

Some shopping, now at zoo, as such a nice day.  Traffic down to zoo, horrible, as road ends up being the bridge to the shore points a bit past we get off, and the road also then merges right past our zoo exit, from 3 to 2 lanes.  Here is hoping a better commute home.  Still busy at zoo, for a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and hope you test shows you pass with flying colors, Mac.

And a wahoo, Schumi gets her new car.

And Patty is enjoying the mouse house.


----------



## Charade67

Some time to kill before B goes to her very last dance class. Next weekend is recital.

We all went out to lunch today. B had been out of school for maybe 30 minutes and we ran into her English teacher at the restaurant. 



macraven said:


> I’m rushing to get dressed as need to leave for my hopefully last doc check up
> 
> I better get an A+ on today’s test


 Hope everything went well at the doctor today.



pattyw said:


> Made it to Orlando yesterday evening!!





pattyw said:


> Checked in at The Swan last night! Here's our view this morning:





pattyw said:


> Off to Hollywood Studios soon! We have lunch with an Imagineer at the Brown Derby. Tonight we're doing the Studios After hours!! Long day! But, the graduation celebration has begun!!


Awesome view. I would love to have dinner with an Imagineer sometime. Maybe one day we will budget for it.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Who has plans?


 Well, you all know my plans for tomorrow. Monday we might go to the zoo in Richmond. It all depends on the weather. 



keishashadow said:


> IDK, at our school they just ask that under the gowns you wear clothes - period. Why set the bar too high?


 I agree, but I guess they are trying to make sure students dress appropriately. I think some of them would show up in swimwear if they thought they could get away with it. I saw one girl today in a very short, very tight, off the shoulder dress. It looked more like club attire than graduation attire. The school has a dress code, but I don't think they really enforce it.



schumigirl said:


> Pick up the car tomorrow


Awesome.



Sue M said:


> Charade great pic! I never thought to do that, getting pic of last time leaving school, what a great ides.


I actually stole the idea from a friend. 



Lynne G said:


> The only 2 times I was in FLA during a hurricane was beginning of October and third week in December, never when we went end of August. Go figure.


 Hurricane season is probably the number one thing I don't miss about living in Miami. 


Is it wrong that I really don't want to go to the party at B's dance studio tonight?  I really don't know any of the other parents very well, and am just not into socializing. An introvert's nightmare.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, was said average to slightly above average, whatever that means. The only 2 times I was in FLA during a hurricane was beginning of October and third week in December, never when we went end of August.  Go figure.
> 
> Some shopping, now at zoo, as such a nice day.  Traffic down to zoo, horrible, as road ends up being the bridge to the shore points a bit past we get off, and the road also then merges right past our zoo exit, from 3 to 2 lanes.  Here is hoping a better commute home.  Still busy at zoo, for a Friday afternoon.


And I’ve been going to Florida every year, since my 20’s incl Aug/Sept and I’ve managed to dodge every hurricane. Go figure! I was in Orlando, noon flight out the day Katrina hit. We got out just in time. It was our scheduled day to leave. 
Then more recently we left 2 days before Hurricane Irma.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Aw, a shame.  I remember when their son was a baby.  Curious as to whether they did updates on him, last I recall wasn’t even school age.


I’m not sure. I remember him as a baby too!  Yes, it is a shame they folded, but it wasn’t a very active board and got less so as time went by. I think many, like us went to Dis.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one having fun at the zoo’s new climbing and gliding set.  Yep, second picture is little one gliding.  What form?  LOL. 

Have to see if little one has any pictures to share.


----------



## Lynne G

From little one.

Cute birds


Pedal that swan around the lake


Love this guy, first time we have seen him on ground. After picture, promptly flew away, up very high.


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF! Ugh glad today is over. Ran out of color ink on my portable printer-boss usually supplies-but I kinda ignored the "low ink" warning for too long. In Branson, so thought it would be a simple lunchtime errand-nope-not a single store nearby carries that particular cartridge! And it won't print without the color ink (or so I thought) even though printing reports in black and white. After all that running around and getting desperate get back to desk and actually READ the warning. There is an override button on the printer to just print B&W


bobbie68 said:


> We had Liv's senior awards night last night and it was good.


 YAY Liv!! I am afraid to check the Boy's grades...



Sue M said:


> I lost a friend from Passporter board in that Joplin T5. Awful


 OH how awful! Yes that was a devastating tornado. So many things failed and so many sad stories. Our hospital was, of course, on the ground with trauma and rescue teams immediately (only an hour away), so heard lots of sad and horror stories. Round the clock counselors available to anyone who needed them. Graduation was going on when the tornado hit, and lets just say, I still hug my kids extra tight...


Charade67 said:


> Y’all aren’t going to believe this. Dh has been called for jury duty. Guess when.


 um NO-but seriously any news? surely there is an exception for planned and paid for vacations!



macraven said:


> I better get an A+ on today’s test


Hope you aced the test!


pattyw said:


> Here's our view this morning:


Very nice!!


schumigirl said:


> Pick up the car tomorrow


OOOOH finally here!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Some time to kill before B goes to her very last dance class. Next weekend is recital.
> 
> We all went out to lunch today. B had been out of school for maybe 30 minutes and we ran into her English teacher at the restaurant.


 Sounds like our town lol!



Lynne G said:


> Little one having fun at the zoo’s new climbing and gliding set.


 That looks really fun!!

Oldest DD currently with her chicken on her. She leaves Sunday so getting in all the chicken cuddles she can. 
DH just asked if he should cash out points for a disney gift card...umm you do know we aren't going to Disney right? No problem will just save them up he said...wonder what he is plotting...

Kids did some shopping today, swim suits and some shorts. Oldest DD is user on my CC, they did really well actually. Still need some shoes, may do that Sunday afternoon.

Thought I had a brisket in freezer- turns out I have piles and piles of ribs-the ribs have been a special add on with the meat packages from the farmer market place I go to. So they are thawed and awaiting the rub before low and slow cooking tomorrow. Doing the BBQ feast saturday, so DD can have it, and I work Monday anyway-and only 2 days of work left woohoo!

 Kesha, and tink and Robo and everyone else I've missed!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> um NO-but seriously any news? surely there is an exception for planned and paid for vacations!



Oops, thought I had posted this already.  Dh went to the courthouse today and, yes, there is an exception for a planned vacation.  He may hear from them again in July though. 

Lynne - The glider is freaking me out.  B would love it though.


----------



## tink1957

Hot night here in GA...92 when I was coming home from work at 7...sitting on the couch watching the Braves game and doing as little as possible.

Love the pic of B leaving Charade...I have a similar one of Trey on graduation day that I treasure.

Carole..glad you made it home with no jet lag and yay for the new car.

Patty...awesome view...hope you all have a great graduation celebration.

Mac...hoping everything went well with your tests today.

Nice pics Lynne...haven't been in a paddle boat for ages...probably couldn't get out of one now 

Your bbq sounds great monyk...have fun.

Janet, hope your birthday celebration goes well and you all have a wonderful weekend.

Hi to Robo, Sue, Pooh, Bobbie and anyone else who is reading along...have a great night


----------



## macraven

_Vicki 
And it will be stinking hot for weeks

Do you have ac?_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _Vicki
> And it will be stinking hot for weeks
> 
> Do you have ac?_


I couldn't live here without it   after being in the heat all day at work I have to cool off somehow.  

How hot will it be in July and August if it's this hot now?  I shudder to think


----------



## macraven

_Remember 2016?

Hot from spring to autumn _


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK......printers are just a nightmare at times!! Glad it’s not just us! We’ve gone through 4 in around 2 years.....yay for the trip around the corner........sounds like a lovely trip........and enjoy those ribs........love ribs!!! 

Charade, glad the jury duty worked out for you......always at the wrong time!!!

Thanks Vicki......this is the best we’ve ever been coming home from a trip.......and yes, excited for the car today! Although rain forecast next couple of days......typical! Glad you had a quiet evening........that is hot!!!

mac.......sounds like you are hot hot hot there too......one of my friends sons is going to Atlanta for his best friends wedding in a week or so......he’s never been to that part of America and loves cold hobbies like skiing and snow boarding......think he’s going to hate the weather!!! 



Slept fabulous again last night........except for a tight neck and shoulder where I must have just laid on one side and not moved for hours! 

Just waiting on car picking us up and then drive to the dealership......should be here soon.....early breakfast this morning! 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.........


----------



## Sue M

Lynne great pics!  

Charade yay he is getting out of jury duty for vacay!  

Monykalyn we have a freezer full of back ribs too. And that’s my fav way of having them, with a dry rub. The Mr has perfected the slow cooking on the bbq. We’re having a bbq tomorrow as well, for my birthday!  But doing burgers. 
I bet you are glad Friday is done, sounds like a stressful work day. 

Tink stay cool!  Seems to get hotter every year around here. Forest fires already starting. And it’s not even a June yet. Today and tomorrow are cooler and rainy so guess that will help slow down fires. But Sunday the sun returns. 

Schumi by now you probably got home with the new vehicle!  Congrats. 

Mac, I hope your test results were good. 

I didn’t get any housecleaning done today   Daughter wanted to go for a coffee at Starbucks. Then I wanted to go to LensCrafters at the mall.  I no longer need distance correction, only reading so I wanted them to take out the rx lenses of my sunglasses and but back in the non Rx tinted lenses. I may have gone into Sephora too. One of the Tarte mascaras was 50% off. And while there also picked up some brow stuff. I’m trying the Anastasia brand brow stuff. I like the ones that have a tiny mascara like brush. I used to like Benefit but they changed the formula. 

Tomorrow morning I’ll have to get it done.  Then daughters are taking me to see Aladdin matinee, and then bbq.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> We’re having a bbq tomorrow as well, for my birthday!  But doing burgers..



_I find it tedious to quote  people when using the iPhone

But it can be done if need be

Wanted to zero in that it is Sue birthday tomorrow 

In case there’s a oops when the Disboards go back up and it’s delayed, wanted to say in advance

Don’t want to be late for your special day

  early to youse !


  Is for you.._


----------



## macraven

_I woke up early this morning at 5:55
Cats were hungry

I played possum so Mr Mac got up to feed them

He thinks I’m still sleeping as he went to lay down on the living room couch so I could sleep

He is a keeper

Have a great weekend homies!
And have a fun 3 day weekend 
Majority of people off work Monday _


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday it is, and the sun has been streaming in the windows since dawn.

Lazy day for us.  Little one went to a bonfire last night.  Did not hear her come home. As usual, the only ones up are me and DH.  Kids are good sleepers.

A big Happy Birthday to Sue.  Sounds like a fun day, to see the movie.

Just got tickets to see The Lion King on broadway.  Happy they arrived on plenty of time.

MonyK, yum, ribs.  Our holiday meal is hotdogs, burgers and bbq chicken.  I like it when the men tend the grill.

Tink, we don’t get the 3 words: hazy, hot, and humid, until later in the summer, or tomorrow for example.  But we are very much enjoying the 80’s right now for these 2 days. And hehe, DH asked, was that the air on last night.  Why ya it was,
I don’t want to sweat overnight.

With that, Schumi hopefully is smiling in her new car, Mac gets a quiet morning, and Monyk is slow cooking those ribs.

Awesome Saturday to you all.  Robo, hope this finds you well, and Keisha, gets to make some more tickers.  Busy homies.

Oh yes time for tea.  Quite lovely, I’d say.


----------



## Monykalyn

Out on deck lovely morning (except for neighbor that’s getting a new roof since 7 am!). And yes Ellie (aka Monster or Diva) decided to come up for a nap. Looks like there was a pecking war last night- she’s got a fresh scab on the comb.

Happy birthday to Sue! House cleaning will be there whenever. Sounds like more fun day shopping anyway 

Lion King was phenomenal Lynne! Hope you enjoy! We’ve also had the AC on even though nights are cooler, allergies easier to manage.


And it’s car pick up day for Carole!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, woke up few hours ago and it was 70+ degrees & dewpoint in mid 60’s.  Supposed to wind up in upper 80’s whee...ceiling fans don’t fail me now!

Need to pick up a gas grill & Some patio chairs @ Loews, first being a BD present for jr...the 2nd he asked we grab for him as his car’s trunk is so small.  Every now & then the mr’s truck comes in handy.

Plan on playing hippo in my pool this afternoon if showers hold off, then BBQ the mr’s 2 # lobster tail on grill. Bit nervous, never cooked one quite that large.  I wrap in foil and do a butter/seasoning coating method.  Will be watching it closely lol

Sue 



Lynne G said:


> Sue, was said average to slightly above average, whatever that means. The only 2 times I was in FLA during a hurricane was beginning of October and third week in December, never when we went end of August. Go figure.



That is one cool looking zoo!  Weathered what they called a miss in the RPH few years back.  The swaying palm tree outside our window was enough to convince me I didn’t want to go thru a real hit.



Monykalyn said:


> OH how awful! Yes that was a devastating tornado. So many things failed and so many sad stories. Our hospital was, of course, on the ground with trauma and rescue teams immediately (only an hour away), so heard lots of sad and horror stories. Round the clock counselors available to anyone who needed them. Graduation was going on when the tornado hit, and lets just say, I still hug my kids extra tight..



Oh my, that is scary indeed



macraven said:


> I woke up early this morning at 5:55


 my guy doing a tap dance on my chest a bit later, groan.  Triple 5’s eh?  I’d be running to play that number


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> _
> Wanted to zero in that it is Sue’s birthday tomorrow
> 
> In case there’s a oops when the Disboards go back up and it’s delayed, wanted to get Sue’s bd wishes in for Sunday
> 
> early to youse !
> 
> 
> Is for you.._





Hope no delays in the boards coming back up later tonight 

Still have 3 hours before they go down today


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> B leaving her high school for the last time.



Nie picture!



keishashadow said:


> Ooooh, need a mini review on both the meal experience & the Swan. Have only done the Dolphin when we can’t get into BWV. Think it’s great despite the fees, but do like how non valet parking is closer to the Swan which seems to offer a less frentic lobby too...enjoy!



Will do! I'm thinking of doing a TR! The Imagineer lunch was fabulous!! We were in the Bamboo room at the Brown Derby.  It was 10 people total so a nice intimate group!! We had interesting discussions during lunch! The lunch was delicious.  I'll post some food porn pics!!

The Swan is amazing!! We haven't stayed here in years. We were Disney resort people. But recently, we've been staying at the Hard Rock and coming to Disney for day trips.  We decided to try the Swan! Marriott points now so a bonus!! The hotel is lovely, staff has been impeccable!! Got spoiled by the HRH staff- they truly impressed us here.  Everyone is nice, efficient, and always stop to talk and help!! We will definitely stay here again! And the rates are a fraction of the deluxe around us- Yacht, Beach, Boardwalk. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one having fun at the zoo’s new climbing and gliding set. Yep, second picture is little one gliding. What form? LOL.



Love it!! Go DD!!



Lynne G said:


> Pedal that swan around the lake



Nice pic of mom and daughter!



Monykalyn said:


> wonder what he is plotting...



 DH is definitely planning something-a Disney trip??!!!



Charade67 said:


> yes, there is an exception for a planned vacation. He may hear from them again in July though.



Great news!



tink1957 said:


> .hope you all have a great graduation celebration.



Thank you!



macraven said:


> Hot from spring to autumn



Sounds heavenly!



schumigirl said:


> Just waiting on car picking us up and then drive to the dealership......should be here soon.....early breakfast this morning!



 Enjoy!



Sue M said:


> Then daughters are taking me to see Aladdin matinee, and then bbq.



 Enjoy Sue!!



keishashadow said:


> Plan on playing hippo in my pool this afternoon if showers hold off, then BBQ the mr’s 2 # lobster tail on grill



Sounds great!!

Hi all!! Checking in from the sun!! HOT, HOT, HOT!! No rain in sight!  So happy to be here! It's 60 and raining at home today!!


----------



## pattyw

Here's a pic of the Swan:

So lovely here!

 

 
 

Kyle is on his way up for the next two days!!! Erin has to work. It will be a treat to have the four of us together for a bit!! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Sue M

Thanks to everyone for the Birthday Wishes!

Mac that’s hilarious, playing possum. I may have played that card too, lol!  When dogs woke up early wanting to go out 

Lynne we saw Lion King when it came here. Great show! 

Keishashadow hippo in pool   Enjoy the lobster yum! Love the GIF!

Pattyw nice pics!  When I plan next WDW trip will have to look at rates.  Even with the $30 resort fee you figured you saved over cost of YC/BC?  Do you get special rates?  I used to be eligible for their educator rate, but have retired.  
Glad you enjoyed the imagineer lunch. 
I read an article on Swolfin. Said they put Swan and Dolphin on wrong buildings. Which makes sense when you look at the buildings. Swan is on the one with waves on building and shell!  It should be a dolphin!  

Monykalyn your chickens are so entertaining!  Do they all have deck access to visit when they want?


----------



## Lynne G

Well, just hoping the boards come back quick.  Without issue.

Nice day, grocery shopping and bought new hot water heater and new sink for one of our bathrooms.  Never a dull day, when putting money into the house.  

It is Chinese for dinner or not question.  Most of the time, it is our Saturday night meal.  Have to ask the kids.


----------



## Robo56

Quick drop in. At pool. Lots of sunburns on folks around pool. The pool is busy for Memorial day weekend.

Thank you all for safe travel wishes.

Our plane landed on time Wednesday.

Lovely greeting on check in at Sapphire.

Nice room overlooking Lagoon. We are having a very nice time.

Days are hot.   Then in evening nice breeze comes in.

Schumi so glad to hear you and Tom had a good trip home.

Will catch up more later.



 To all the Sans family.


----------



## macraven

_Robo _
_
Glad you dropped in here to let us know how your vacation is going

You always have a grand time at UO!

_


----------



## Lynne G

Fun with grandson, sounds wonderful Robo.  So happy you are enjoying SF.


----------



## macraven

_Just one minute to go and it’s lights out for the Dis

See you all tomorrow!_


----------



## macraven

_Well, boards are back now 
Don’t see how this is mobile friendly yet

Have not been able to open threads to last post yet

Guess I need more practice with the new system 

Hope to see all the homies soon on the boards !_


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Mac, the Dis is alive.  Still trying to navigate this new look.

Pool time!  Little bit cool, but so refreshing.  Now chowing down on some snacks and watching some baseball.  Then bbq up, DBros doing the cooking.  

Hope all are enjoying this very hot Sunday.  And eek, later this evening, good chance of damaging thunderstorms, with hail, and high winds.  Hope I am not a winner.

Oh, and Mac, hope your test showed perfect passing.


----------



## macraven

_Thanks Lynne 

Hope you don’t get hit with storms tonight 

For this afternoon, pool time is a must with your hot weather 

Not loving the new system yet
I can’t connect often and when I do, it has been dropping me once I post with the “can not connect to safari” message_


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, guess they are still working on it.  And I wanted to read some other threads, yep, same message.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by.....literally.......

Happy Birthday Sue........hope it’s a great day for you.......


Loving the new wheels!!! Wow......this is one mean machine.....got back home around 4pm yesterday.......out to friends house for dinner......I offered to drive of course.......for once! Then out most of today.......already racked up over 300 miles........and mpg aren’t funny with this car......lol.......but it’s fun!!! 

Hope all are enjoying the holiday weekend.......

Liking the look of the new forums.......I very rarely if ever go on my phone to post here, but looks good for iPad and laptop.......


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Here's a pic of the Swan:
> 
> So lovely here!
> 
> View attachment 403074
> 
> View attachment 403075
> View attachment 403076
> 
> Kyle is on his way up for the next two days!!! Erin has to work. It will be a treat to have the four of us together for a bit!!
> 
> Have a great day all!!


We love the pool grotto there  yes aTR is a good idea

Can’t get on here w iPad and my internet only on iPhone using data ???

Yesterday’s entree came out perfect.  

Posting a pic of it here directly from my photos is a failboat arrrgh


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh my goodness - going to have to get used to the new board!
Hope all doing ok I will have to catch up in a few weeks as a lot happening at the moment.

Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years.  Going through old photos my husband and I have wept buckets - Dad is blind now and so sad he can’t reminisce with the pictures.  I am spending lots of time with Dad while also dealing with arrangements etc. 
Funeral will be on Friday 7th - we are being well supported by their Baptist Church which is much appreciated.
I will pop back in when I can but meanwhile love and hugs to those in need x


----------



## Lynne G

So sorry to hear of your dear mum’s passing, Real.  Sending my sympathy to you and family.  Hard times. Sweet memories are what I hope you find, and some peace during such a difficult time.

Yeah, Keisha, tried to post picture from my phone, no  matter what I tried, nope.  Oh well, I will keep trying. 

And oh my goodness, full, and fresh picked strawberries for dessert, among other yummy treats.

Schumi, yay, you are enjoying your new wheels.  Nice to start breaking it in already.


----------



## Monykalyn

oooh we are back!
Checked this am an got the not back yet. 
Took oldest to airport this am-of course her flight was delayed due to lightning and that was going to cause her to miss her connection in DFW-luckily she got ahold of her travel agent right away who got her on a later flight, timing was going to be better going into Albuquerque anyway, as it gave her more time to catch the shuttle to her orientation. She managed to get her stuff organized and boxed and ready to ship when she is back from orientation too. 

Sue-no the dang chickens aren't supposed to be on the deck at all-we have a swing gate but it will sometimes get nudged open and stay that way-and that chicken takes full advantage. In fact she has snuck in house twice already this afternoon. Think DH left John Deere room doors open a smidge (have to bang shut and lock or they tend to pop open) - silly thing was found with her head in the meal worm bucket-it's why I am always yelling at kids to put the lid on the bucket! Had boy put her back out, he grabbed his packing list off computer and came back up, and here comes Ellie again!

Stopped and got another new suitcase this am-ours are pretty old (have maybe 2 that aren't ancient)

Hey Robo sounds like a nice day!


schumigirl said:


> already racked up over 300 miles.


LOL sounds fun
 Sun is out now, should work on garden-instead I'm trying to stay awake-already took snooze while raining. And boy scared chicken and she is now snoozing on me.  I have to finish laundry but feel bad disturbing her.  She really is like a cat...


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Oh my goodness - going to have to get used to the new board!
> Hope all doing ok I will have to catch up in a few weeks as a lot happening at the moment.
> 
> Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years.  Going through old photos my husband and I have wept buckets - Dad is blind now and so sad he can’t reminisce with the pictures.  I am spending lots of time with Dad while also dealing with arrangements etc.
> Funeral will be on Friday 7th - we are being well supported by their Baptist Church which is much appreciated.
> I will pop back in when I can but meanwhile love and hugs to those in need x



I am so sorry to hear you lost your mum. Sending many hugs to you and your family at such a dreadful time...
Your dad will take great comfort you are there for him 


Janet I can`t load the Dis through ipad either......I`m on laptop now......

Spent last two or three hours uploading pics to Smugmug…...while watching Harry Potter movies.....having a Potter Marathon tonight.....always want to watch them when we come home.....with a nice glass of wine though....

Boy is Orlando hot today……...that is like sitting on the sun according to one of friends who lives there……..

Quite nice here too......lol…...we had almost 70F today...….heatwave!!!! 

Loving the new emojis........


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years. Going through old photos my husband and I have wept buckets - Dad is blind now and so sad he can’t reminisce with the pictures. I am spending lots of time with Dad while also dealing with arrangements etc.
> Funeral will be on Friday 7th - we are being well supported by their Baptist Church which is much appreciated.
> I will pop back in when I can but meanwhile love and hugs to those in need x


 Hope you and your family are able to find peace and healing while sharing your wonderful memories with each other.


----------



## Charade67

Yay! We’re back. I have been checking the board all day and this is the first time it has let me in. 
Graduation went very well yesterday. (I see we have new emojis to choose from.) There was one really odd incident.  B’s school puts the students into two groups. First the regular and honor students walk, then the high honor graduates get recognized separately. They called the name of the last student of the first group and he just sort of slumped across the stage like he wanted to be anywhere else. (I watched the video later and he looked very angry.) He walked back to his seat and threw his diploma at a faculty member and then just slumped down into his seat still looking very angry. I have no idea if he got reprimanded in any way. I asked B about him and she told me that he was weird and very annoying.

Sue- Happy birthday! How was Aladdin? We are planning to see it in Hollywood. 

Lynne - I’m a bit envious. I would love to see Lion King on Broadway. 

Patty - Love the pictures of the Swan. I remember the first time I went to Disney the Swan and Dolphin were still under construction. 

Robo - Have a great trip.

Real - So sorry to hear about your mom. Prayers for you and your family. Good to hear that her church is being supportive. 

Schumi - I’m always up for a HP marathon.

Okay, I think I am more or less caught up. I think tomorrow we will go to the Richmond zoo. I want to get there when they open so we will have a little bit of time to explore before it gets too hot. The zoo is about an hour and a half away, so it will be an early start for us.


----------



## macraven

_Sending you hugs RFF!
Very hard to lose a parent 

You are a great daughter and know you will be helping your dad in the days and weeks that come

Good to read you had people helping you for your mom

Sue, hope your bd went great!
Did you have a cake with candles?

Schumi, sweet you got your new wheels!

To all the other homies, glad to see you made it here!

Don’t know how much I will be on the next few days as keep having an issue connecting with my iPhone to the Dis

Noticed the headers for our 4 sections changed but it is not letting me edit and correct it


It is hot here....
Stayed inside much of today 
AC is my friend_


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t post pictures from smugmug the way I used to...…..?????

Hope it`s a glitch as I don't like posting direct from laptop......


----------



## macraven

_A big congrats to the homies that had children graduating!

Charade, that was not very mature for the male student’s actions during graduation 

Think his parental units noticed?_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Can`t post pictures from smugmug the way I used to...…..?????
> 
> Hope it`s a glitch as I don't like posting direct from laptop......



_I’ll try to find out why
Maybe they are still tweaking the boards???_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _I’ll try to find out why
> Maybe they are still tweaking the boards???_



Thanks mac......I did wonder if it was still a work in progress....

I also sent klmall a pm asking if she has issues....she posts from smugmug too.....but hasn't posted since the new Dis arrived…...

I hate change!!! Even if it`s for the better...…I`m such a technophobe...…..


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> _A big congrats to the homies that had children graduating!
> 
> Charade, that was not very mature for the male student’s actions during graduation
> 
> Think his parental units noticed?_
> [/QUOTEI certainly hope so. If B had behaved like that her summer would have gotten very interesting.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Oh my goodness - going to have to get used to the new board!
> Hope all doing ok I will have to catch up in a few weeks as a lot happening at the moment.
> 
> Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years.  Going through old photos my husband and I have wept buckets - Dad is blind now and so sad he can’t reminisce with the pictures.  I am spending lots of time with Dad while also dealing with arrangements etc.
> Funeral will be on Friday 7th - we are being well supported by their Baptist Church which is much appreciated.
> I will pop back in when I can but meanwhile love and hugs to those in need x


Sympathies to you and your family 


schumigirl said:


> Can`t post pictures from smugmug the way I used to...…..?????
> 
> Hope it`s a glitch as I don't like posting direct from laptop......


Ok so thus far its a no go on pics from iPhone, iPad & picture hosting sites.  

Maybe from laptop? 

Perhaps new boards not equipped to Host pics?  




macraven said:


> _I’ll try to find out why
> Maybe they are still tweaking the boards???_



Any info appreciated


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, not from a picture service place like Schumi, but I used to easily post from my phone or pad, have been trying to post a picture with my phone without success.  

Oh, and had to scramble to remember my password to log into the boards when first got in.  

MonyK, glad flights were not too delayed.  Hehe, chicken sounds like a dog.  We had to get a secure sealed container for dog treats.  Otherwise, whole box of treats were happily being raided.  

Home, and since rain at late afternoon, oh so muggy again.  AC is running, both was in car, now in house.  DH was like, no need for AC.  Um, too bad, it is on, and he’s already asleep.  

Have a peaceful evening, all.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pooh, that is horrible.  I hope the child’s surgery is successful.  I hate any news of cancer, even worse when it is a child.  Sending lots of hugs and loving support to Friend’s family and young daughter..


----------



## tink1957

Let's see if this works.... it posted sideways...

This is going to take some getting used to.

RFF...so sorry to hear about your mom 

My post keeps disappearing...guess I'll try again later 

Have a wonderful night everyone


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 




macraven said:


> You always have a grand time at UO!



Yes, Mac we go love our time here. Hope your tests came out well.



Lynne G said:


> Fun with grandson, sounds wonderful Robo. So happy you are enjoying.



We are having a great time Lynne. SF had been busy for Memorial Day weekend.



schumigirl said:


> Loving the new wheels!!! Wow......this is one mean machine.....got back home around 4pm yesterday...



Great to hear you are enjoying your new wheels.



Realfoodfans said:


> Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years.



So sorry to hear your mum passed RFF. My sympathies to you all dear lady 




Monykalyn said:


> Hey Robo sounds like a nice day!



We are having a very nice time. You leave for you vacation soon.




schumigirl said:


> Boy is Orlando hot today……...that is like sitting on the sun according to one of friends who lives there……..



It was very hot here today. Supposed to be 96 tomorrow.


Happy graduation to B


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time.  Yay, seems to like my phone photo.


----------



## Robo56

Heard them running the audio for Hagrid’s Motorcycle yesterday evening when walking to Hogwarts Express


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Well, boards are back now
> Don’t see how this is mobile friendly yet
> 
> Have not been able to open threads to last post yet
> 
> Guess I need more practice with the new system
> 
> Hope to see all the homies soon on the boards !_


It’s going to take me awhile to get used to the new look.  But yay we’re back. 


macraven said:


> _Thanks Lynne
> 
> Hope you don’t get hit with storms tonight
> 
> For this afternoon, pool time is a must with your hot weather
> 
> Not loving the new system yet
> I can’t connect often and when I do, it has been dropping me once I post with the “can not connect to safari” message_


I haven’t had connection issue, but I waited till late afternoon to try it out. 


schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by.....literally.......
> 
> Happy Birthday Sue........hope it’s a great day for you.......
> 
> 
> Loving the new wheels!!! Wow......this is one mean machine.....got back home around 4pm yesterday.......out to friends house for dinner......I offered to drive of course.......for once! Then out most of today.......already racked up over 300 miles........and mpg aren’t funny with this car......lol.......but it’s fun!!!
> 
> Hope all are enjoying the holiday weekend.......
> 
> Liking the look of the new forums.......I very rarely if ever go on my phone to post here, but looks good for iPad and laptop.......


Thank you for the birthday wishes, it was very nice!  Glad you’re enjoying the new ride!  
I’m on iPad right now, so far it’s ok. 


keishashadow said:


> We love the pool grotto there  yes aTR is a good idea
> 
> Can’t get on here w iPad and my internet only on iPhone using data ???
> 
> Yesterday’s entree came out perfect.
> 
> Posting a pic of it here directly from my photos is a failboat arrrgh


Hmmm, I’m posting on iPad.  So far it’s good. But it’s late afternoon here so maybe they worked out some glitches. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Oh my goodness - going to have to get used to the new board!
> Hope all doing ok I will have to catch up in a few weeks as a lot happening at the moment.
> 
> Very sad to say we lost my wonderful Mum last weekend and we are all devastated but particularly hard for my Dad - he’s 92 and they were happily married for 67 years.  Going through old photos my husband and I have wept buckets - Dad is blind now and so sad he can’t reminisce with the pictures.  I am spending lots of time with Dad while also dealing with arrangements etc.
> Funeral will be on Friday 7th - we are being well supported by their Baptist Church which is much appreciated.
> I will pop back in when I can but meanwhile love and hugs to those in need x


I’m so sorry for your loss. Maybe your dad can’t see the pics but he can reminisce with you talking about what pics you’re looking at.  Prayers for you and your family. 


Monykalyn said:


> oooh we are back!
> Checked this am an got the not back yet.
> Took oldest to airport this am-of course her flight was delayed due to lightning and that was going to cause her to miss her connection in DFW-luckily she got ahold of her travel agent right away who got her on a later flight, timing was going to be better going into Albuquerque anyway, as it gave her more time to catch the shuttle to her orientation. She managed to get her stuff organized and boxed and ready to ship when she is back from orientation too.
> 
> Sue-no the dang chickens aren't supposed to be on the deck at all-we have a swing gate but it will sometimes get nudged open and stay that way-and that chicken takes full advantage. In fact she has snuck in house twice already this afternoon. Think DH left John Deere room doors open a smidge (have to bang shut and lock or they tend to pop open) - silly thing was found with her head in the meal worm bucket-it's why I am always yelling at kids to put the lid on the bucket! Had boy put her back out, he grabbed his packing list off computer and came back up, and here comes Ellie again!
> 
> Stopped and got another new suitcase this am-ours are pretty old (have maybe 2 that aren't ancient)
> 
> Hey Robo sounds like a nice day!
> 
> LOL sounds fun
> Sun is out now, should work on garden-instead I'm trying to stay awake-already took snooze while raining. And boy scared chicken and she is now snoozing on me.  I have to finish laundry but feel bad disturbing her.  She really is like a cat...


Glad flights were able to be changed!  
Oh those chickens!  Their shenanigans are too fun!  I don’t think they know they’re chickens!  More like house pets!



Charade67 said:


> Yay! We’re back. I have been checking the board all day and this is the first time it has let me in.
> Graduation went very well yesterday. (I see we have new emojis to choose from.) There was one really odd incident.  B’s school puts the students into two groups. First the regular and honor students walk, then the high honor graduates get recognized separately. They called the name of the last student of the first group and he just sort of slumped across the stage like he wanted to be anywhere else. (I watched the video later and he looked very angry.) He walked back to his seat and threw his diploma at a faculty member and then just slumped down into his seat still looking very angry. I have no idea if he got reprimanded in any way. I asked B about him and she told me that he was weird and very annoying.
> 
> Sue- Happy birthday! How was Aladdin? We are planning to see it in Hollywood.
> 
> Lynne - I’m a bit envious. I would love to see Lion King on Broadway.
> 
> Patty - Love the pictures of the Swan. I remember the first time I went to Disney the Swan and Dolphin were still under construction.
> 
> Robo - Have a great trip.
> 
> Real - So sorry to hear about your mom. Prayers for you and your family. Good to hear that her church is being supportive.
> 
> Schumi - I’m always up for a HP marathon.
> 
> Okay, I think I am more or less caught up. I think tomorrow we will go to the Richmond zoo. I want to get there when they open so we will have a little bit of time to explore before it gets too hot. The zoo is about an hour and a half away, so it will be an early start for us.


Yikes, what awful behaviour at grad. He has some growing up to do!
Thanks for the birthday wishes. We enjoyed Aladdin. Both my daughters came, youngests boyfriend, her bff (since gr 9) and fiancé.  Everyone thought it was good. Oldest liked it but likes the original best. However she rarely things the remakes more.  Hard to top Robin Williams but Will Smith did a good job. 
Hope you enjoyed the zoo!


macraven said:


> _Sending you hugs RFF!
> Very hard to lose a parent
> 
> You are a great daughter and know you will be helping your dad in the days and weeks that come
> 
> Good to read you had people helping you for your mom
> 
> Sue, hope your bd went great!
> Did you have a cake with candles?
> 
> Schumi, sweet you got your new wheels!
> 
> To all the other homies, glad to see you made it here!
> 
> Don’t know how much I will be on the next few days as keep having an issue connecting with my iPhone to the Dis
> 
> Noticed the headers for our 4 sections changed but it is not letting me edit and correct it
> 
> 
> It is hot here....
> Stayed inside much of today
> AC is my friend_


Stay cool!  Yes!  What’s a birthday without cake!  And candles!  Husband went overboard with a large Costco cake.  So much leftover. Made daughter take some home. We froze some. 


PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.


What awful news to get. I hope surgery goes well for her.  St. Jude’s has a great reputation. 


tink1957 said:


> Let's see if this works....View attachment 403116 it posted sideways...
> 
> This is going to take some getting used to.
> 
> RFF...so sorry to hear about your mom
> 
> My post keeps disappearing...guess I'll try again later
> 
> Have a wonderful night everyone


Pic worked!  Yes, going to take some getting used to for sure. I haven’t even checked out the new emojis yet! 


Weather is improved today, wish we had this weather for Birthday bbq!  Took dogs for a walk this afternoon on trails around a pretty area I’ve wanted to explore but haven’t up to now. Only walked around 30 min, dogs were getting hot. Next time I’ll go earlier, not mid day!  
This week have 2 more get together with friends for my birthday!


----------



## Sue M

Charade congrats to B on grad!  Tried to go back in to edit my post but couldn’t figure it out on new board.


----------



## agavegirl1

PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.


OMG Pooh...how horrible!  Sending prayers.


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.


Oh how scary! St Jude’s is fanatastic thought, and the place to be if you need services.  The foundation our clubs brag basket (members start the meeting by paying a dollar per “brag” or good thing that’s happened to them) is going to this year was started by a friend when their dtr was diagnosed with 2 kinds of cancer when she was 5 or 6. Given a very low chance of surviving. family had to declare bankruptcy of course, but all are doing well now. She’s a senior and cancer free and thriving. They started the foundation to help families in similar situations.  Hope this girls story has this ending!


Lynne G said:


> View attachment 403123
> 
> Pool time.  Yay, seems to like my phone photo.


. Gorgeous!


Robo56 said:


> Heard them running the audio for Hagrid’s Motorcycle yesterday evening when walking to Hogwarts Express
> 
> View attachment 403125


Any word from TMs on soft openings.? I don’t wanna wait til September LOL!

Wrote out kids chore list for next two days  while I work,  started packing, cruise tags done. Couple last minute items to get tomorrow including chicken food.   
Ack need to get ready for bed


----------



## tink1957

Went ahead and booked our flights for September tonight...finally found a price I could live with at $133 RT.  I had a $400 SW giftcard so it worked out well 

A belated  to Sue.

Pooh...sorry to hear about your friend's daughter...praying for a good outcome.

Hi to mac, keisha, Patty, Carole, Lynne, Robo, monyk, Charade and all the Sans family...good night...sweet dreams


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.



How dreadful. Really hope the outcome is positive....when it`s a child it is so hard to understand...yes, shouldn't happen at all. Prayers.



keishashadow said:


> Sympathies to you and your family
> 
> Ok so thus far its a no go on pics from iPhone, iPad & picture hosting sites.
> 
> Maybe from laptop?
> 
> Perhaps new boards not equipped to Host pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any info appreciated



Got on with ipad this morning and thanks to one of our lovely posters @klmall  I can now post through smugmug (fingers crossed it continues) It`s just a slight difference in posting that my little brain couldn't work out.....pics look smaller though???



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, not from a picture service place like Schumi, but I used to easily post from my phone or pad, have been trying to post a picture with my phone without success.
> 
> Oh, and had to scramble to remember my password to log into the boards when first got in.
> 
> MonyK, glad flights were not too delayed.  Hehe, chicken sounds like a dog.  We had to get a secure sealed container for dog treats.  Otherwise, whole box of treats were happily being raided.
> 
> Home, and since rain at late afternoon, oh so muggy again.  AC is running, both was in car, now in house.  DH was like, no need for AC.  Um, too bad, it is on, and he’s already asleep.
> 
> Have a peaceful evening, all.



Hope you manage to sort that out today Lynne.....it`s frustrating when things change and doesn't quite work out.....I`m sure today they`ll have niggles worked out.....




Sue M said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes, it was very nice!  Glad you’re enjoying the new ride!
> I’m on iPad right now, so far it’s ok.
> 
> Hmmm, I’m posting on iPad.  So far it’s good. But it’s late afternoon here so maybe they worked out some glitches.
> Weather is improved today, wish we had this weather for Birthday bbq!  Took dogs for a walk this afternoon on trails around a pretty area I’ve wanted to explore but haven’t up to now. Only walked around 30 min, dogs were getting hot. Next time I’ll go earlier, not mid day!
> This week have 2 more get together with friends for my birthday!



Yes, Ipad working now and pictures seem to be working from hosting site......yay!!
Glad you had such a lovely birthday......always the best to spend time with family...….
We had some rain yesterday too.....not sure about today yet, haven't looked out.....that's my usual weather forecast....




tink1957 said:


> Went ahead and booked our flights for September tonight...finally found a price I could live with at $133 RT.  I had a $400 SW giftcard so it worked out well



Woohoo!!!!! Congrats on the flights!!! Always good to tick another box for a trip....


Charade....glad the graduation went well......young man sounds like he has a few issues.....

MonyK…….glad DD travel plans worked out.....and your trip is so close now!!!! You must be so excited...and very organised!!! 


Holiday Monday...…..

I`m sending my guys out with a shopping list today while I get on with housework....although not quite sure why as I`m sure it`s going to get dusty round here once they start ripping up the driveway and some of the front area...….it`s right up to two of the front windows and main door so I`m dreading the dust!!!

Looks to be an alright day here......should get all the bedding done......and guys will enjoy the car to themselves........they can argue over who drives which way...….

Breakfast is assorted melon, little pastries and mini croissants.....need to stock up on bacon....usual place we buy it is closed today with it being a Bank Holiday...will go sometime this week......

Have a great Holiday Monday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Why is there so much blank space to the side of the posts???? 

Had a mooch around the boards and it seems good, like the new emoji things....but surely the posts could be bigger instead of all the empty blank space to the side......


----------



## PoohIsHome

schumigirl said:


> Why is there so much blank space to the side of the posts????
> 
> Had a mooch around the boards and it seems good, like the new emoji things....but surely the posts could be bigger instead of all the empty blank space to the side......



I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it....but now that I see it, it does look weird....like something's missing.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Thanks, everyone. Just gutted. They flew her and her mother out last night. We're just waiting on word of surgery.


----------



## Lynne G

Holiday Monday for us too.  And the low weather system that brought that rain is gone, so a lovely, lower humid 82 the high, mostly sunny day.

Yay, Tink.  Good price for your Fall flights and gift card too.  Sweet!

MonyK, yay, the just before I leave mode is starting.  Will enjoy reading how your cruise went, pictures, yes please.

Schumi, hope the paving does not cause much mess for you.  Will be nice to have a new driveway for the new car.  Very nice of you to let the guys use the new car for some errands. Breakfast sounded lush.  I need to get bacon too, though not from a butcher, as not many around sell, unless I drive a bit. 

Sun is up, and enjoying some tea and a quiet house. 

May all those remember all those that served and gave their life. 





Hope Robo is enjoying another nice day enjoying that Florida heat.

Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Up early today so we can get to the zoo when it opens. I have not been to this zoo before.


Pooh - Sending prayers for your friend’s daughter.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Why is there so much blank space to the side of the posts????
> 
> Had a mooch around the boards and it seems good, like the new emoji things....but surely the posts could be bigger instead of all the empty blank space to the side......


Maybe news feed or that’s where the advertisements will be placed lol

Ok, pic working from ipHone. Say hello to my little friend, not.

Had to share jr’s BD cake I ordered which he loved, a pun on the Blues beating the Sharks.


----------



## macraven

_I am seeing the news feed at the bottom of the pages 

Came to say how to post pics from
iPhone but read you and Schumi already received the info 

Both of your pictures are awesome 

When trying to unstick the 4 temp alerts I put up when the boards were going dark this past saturday

I think they went through as this is still a learning process for the moderators

Did notice one section I totally deleted my posts
Oops.....

Well, it is all behind us now

Have tried to change the header of Universal’s  parks / Seaworld but have been unable to do so 

Think this might be out of my hands but still figuring it out
Don’t want newbies thinking the two parks are steps away from each other as they are different parks

Another hot day for me in GA
Trying to get errands done before 11 when it gets hotter here 

Hope all have a fun day! _


----------



## Sue M

No holiday here!  We have Veterans Day in Nov.  Everyone getting a holiday today enjoy!  Charade is going to the zoo!  Sounds fun. 

Pooh prayers for your friends child. 

Schumi, now that you mention it, there sure is a lot of empty space. One other thing I notice is the post count is gone under name!

Tink thanks for birthday wishes! It’s not over lol!  Tomorrow meeting up with a friend, I think we’re walking around the inlet park trails then icecream!  Thurs going out or being taken out to dinner with other friends. 

Looks like a sunny day out there.  Have to go downtown with oldest daughter. Doing our last US taxes. We have been dual citizens but she’s never lived in the US and I haven’t since my late 20s. We both renounced this year, nothing for political reasons.  Just too stressful trying to be tax compliant. And it’s been a very stressful process, glad to be putting it behind us!  Wish us luck today.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it....but now that I see it, it does look weird....like something's missing.



There are ads there now o some of it and the news feeds up top....but surely the posts need to be larger...doesn't look good at all. 




Lynne G said:


> Schumi, hope the paving does not cause much mess for you.  Will be nice to have a new driveway for the new car.  Very nice of you to let the guys use the new car for some errands. Breakfast sounded lush.  I need to get bacon too, though not from a butcher, as not many around sell, unless I drive a bit.



They`ve been open and honest and said it will be a mess as it is a big job and they go very far down, not just a top layer.....so it wont be fun but it`s been needing doing for a while....the new car just made us think why not...…we do use the garages for our cars at night, but it was just time to get this done. 

We buy bacon from wholesale farm place......no water comes out of it the way grocery store bacon cooks at times......or local farm shop....so you have to drive far to get bacon??? 



keishashadow said:


> Maybe news feed or that’s where the advertisements will be placed lol
> 
> Ok, pic working from ipHone. Say hello to my little friend, not.
> 
> Had to share jr’s BD cake I ordered which he loved, a pun on the Blues beating the Sharks.



Nice cake.....not so nice friend....lol.....

Yes, more likely to be ads!!! 



macraven said:


> _I am seeing the news feed at the bottom of the pages
> 
> Came to say how to post pics from
> iPhone but read you and Schumi already received the info
> 
> Both of your pictures are awesome
> 
> When trying to unstick the 4 temp alerts I put up when the boards were going dark this past saturday
> 
> I think they went through as this is still a learning process for the moderators
> 
> Did notice one section I totally deleted my posts
> Oops.....
> 
> Well, it is all behind us now
> 
> Have tried to change the header of Universal’s  parks / Seaworld but have been unable to do so
> 
> Think this might be out of my hands but still figuring it out
> Don’t want newbies thinking the two parks are steps away from each other as they are different parks
> 
> Another hot day for me in GA
> Trying to get errands done before 11 when it gets hotter here
> 
> Hope all have a fun day! _



It`s certainly an experience trying to navigate the new boards.....is everyone seeing white if you delete something......I can hardly see what I`m editing out??? 

The news feed for me on laptop only goes so far down then it`s just a load of grey......and orphans in need isn't an image you really want there all day......I thought I had installed an adblock on here...….hmmmm. 

Stay cool after your errands mac......sounds ultra hot over there right now...….




Sue M said:


> No holiday here!  We have Veterans Day in Nov.
> 
> Schumi, now that you mention it, there sure is a lot of empty space. One other thing I notice is the post count is gone under name!



Sue, we celebrate Armistice Day in November too, but today is just a Bank Holiday over here for us...…

You can still see your post count, you just have to click on your name......and it`s there.....



Not getting used to this at all yet...…..not very user friendly for posting trip report, but as long as it doesn't close me down half way through a long post I`ll be happy......that happened more than once...….hate the choices of colours for words on posts!!!! 

I will stop grumbling for now...…..

Making chicken cooked in smoked maple syrup, English mustard, little cream, stock and few other little ingredients......little new jersey potatoes and peppers too....I cannot wait to taste this tonight.....

Hope all are having a lovely holiday...…..


----------



## Monykalyn

Remember when I said DH’s oldest was getting a trip to Europe as she was in running for a major award? SHE WON!

Omg so proud of her! Amazing woman!

I’m supposed to be working but had to do a brag on her!


----------



## Lynne G

That is awesome, MonyK.  Great win for her.

Schumi, it is about a two hour car ride.  So only do it once in awhile.  But I agree, fresh cut bacon so much better than store packed.

Keisha, like those birthday cakes.  Didn’t see a penguin on them , LOL

Sue, nice to get taxes done.  

Not as humid, but still hot.  Little one and some friends went to park, as the water park part of it opened this weekend.  Great day to ride the coasters and water slides.  Rest of us are chilling, as my DBros are helping us with the new sink and new hot water heater.


----------



## macraven

Our town has a 3 day event for Memorial Day 

Flags up on every Main Street with soldier name on the base and dates they died

Another hot day but day but temps climb higher think it is Wednesday 
Once it is 95, and rises, is hot no matter what the number is

I stay inside during the hottest times of
the day and avoid it when possible 

Now I need to read back and see what I ha e missed

Hope all are doing fine this holiday!


----------



## macraven

My button to edit and script type just disappeared....
Damn


----------



## buckeev

*WOAH! *


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Remember when I said DH’s oldest was getting a trip to Europe as she was in running for a major award? SHE WON!
> View attachment 403367
> Omg so proud of her! Amazing woman!
> 
> I’m supposed to be working but had to do a brag on her!



You do right to brag....what an amazing achievement.....you`re right to be so proud of her!!! She does sound an amazing woman...…..



Lynne G said:


> That is awesome, MonyK.  Great win for her.
> 
> Schumi, it is about a two hour car ride.  So only do it once in awhile.  But I agree, fresh cut bacon so much better than store packed.
> 
> Keisha, like those birthday cakes.  Didn’t see a penguin on them , LOL
> 
> Sue, nice to get taxes done.
> 
> Not as humid, but still hot.  Little one and some friends went to park, as the water park part of it opened this weekend.  Great day to ride the coasters and water slides.  Rest of us are chilling, as my DBros are helping us with the new sink and new hot water heater.



2 hours for bacon!!! wow...….

Our farm store who also supply the trade, is around 45 minutes away....but local deli`s maybe 20 minutes by car.....but bacon is worth it!! Yep, never buy grocery store bought stuff. 

Glad you`re having a nice day.…...




macraven said:


> Our town has a 3 day event for Memorial Day
> 
> Flags up on every Main Street with soldier name on the base and dates they died
> 
> Another hot day but day but temps climb higher think it is Wednesday
> Once it is 95, and rises, is hot no matter what the number is
> 
> I stay inside during the hottest times of
> the day and avoid it when possible
> 
> Now I need to read back and see what I ha e missed
> 
> Hope all are doing fine this holiday!



Sounds like a real hot one for you there too.....when we had 98F last week, we did think......maybe we should go inside for a while....lol......but we didn't.....


Just spoke to my aunt on LI...she is so excited for us visiting next week......so are we. Cousin is arranging car service to pick us up and take us back to JFK.....

Lazy night tonight......watching the third Harry Potter.....


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> My button to edit and script type just disappeared....
> Damn




Mac, it is is the little dots next to report.  Click on it, drop down menu can select edit from.  Hehe, don’t ask me how I know, but might have done it a couple of times.  I am fat fingered.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome your NYC trip is shaping up Schumi.

Left overs for dinner tonight.  So no real cooking, just pick what you want, heat if you want, and let’s just say, more than enough for  dinner tonight too.  A burger is calling my name, so have a good one all.

Hot and beautiful day, with a wee parade from one of our local VFW posts.  Bigger parades are for 4th of July.  Candy throwing one at that time.

And a sighting of Buckeev.  Hope you were not flooded, and all doing well our your way.  Seems weddings are in your schedule if I can remember right.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, it is is the little dots next to report.  Click on it, drop down menu can select edit from.  Hehe, don’t ask me how I know, but might have done it a couple of times.  I am fat fingered.


Those dots don’t show up and the text style (for I) is shaded and so using regular text now

I use the iPhone for posting in case that makes the difference


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We had a good day. The zoo was a nice, small zoo. Nothing fancy, but saw lots of animals.  The animals were also very vocal today. I don’t think I have ever heard so much noise in a  zoo before. I will try to post some pictures later tonight. I used my regular camera and not my phone. 



Monykalyn said:


> Remember when I said DH’s oldest was getting a trip to Europe as she was in running for a major award? SHE WON!


Wow! Congratulations to her. 


I haven’t seen any ads here yet and still have some trouble getting the site to load on my phone. Hopefully all the bugs will be worked out soon.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Those dots don’t show up and the text style (for I) is shaded and so using regular text now
> 
> I use the iPhone for posting in case that makes the difference




Don’t know if availability on other, but I see it after I post on my iPhone.  What I have to try is multi quoting.  Have not mastered that.


----------



## PoohIsHome

What a roller coaster of emotions day. When they were flown out yesterday, the diagnosis was that it was a 3cm cancerous tumor. This was the agreed upon diagnosis of 4 doctors. Once the MRI guided surgery began, news came out that it was a cyst. As the surgery progressed, the very best news possible.....it was an abscess that had to be drained. There was no tumor and there was no cancer. Three neurosurgeons in the room were dumbfounded.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> The animals were also very vocal today. I don’t think I have ever heard so much noise in a zoo before. I will try to post some pictures later tonight


I love when the animals “talk”!   Yes pic of animals if you can!

Actually nice sunny day today. Storms return tomorrow. Hope I can concentrate at work lol. Tomorrow night may be dinner out as I’m trying to eat up the food in fridge. Family cleaned house today.

Both phone and iPad are good - it’s very similar to another Disney boards sight,

And this from my kid on her geology internship. (Friends with several on Facebook so didn’t block name lol).

DH’s oldest Katelyn is now in Norway to present at a conference.  She’s posting gorgeous photos from the land of midnight sun. 

I feel like I was a major slacker in my twenties...

Mac sounds lovely what the town does for Memorial Day. 

Wow Schumi your trip back across the pond is also coming up fast!

Oooo time for hockey. LET’S GO BLUES!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

PoohIsHome said:


> What a roller coaster of emotions day. When they were flown out yesterday, the diagnosis was that it was a 3cm cancerous tumor. This was the agreed upon diagnosis of 4 doctors. Once the MRI guided surgery began, news came out that it was a cyst. As the surgery progressed, the very best news possible.....it was an abscess that had to be drained. There was no tumor and there was no cancer. Three neurosurgeons in the room were dumbfounded.


The best news! I want to cry for them in relief!


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Memorial Day everyone to you and your families and anyone who served ...It has been a hot few days here but won' complain even though my hot flashes are going crazy. We went to see Detective Picachu today with the teens it was a good movie. Home and getting warm weather clothes and shoes out. We made tacos for dinner!

The teens worked this weekend. Brian and I went to Outback for dinner on Saturday it was nice but strange. They have such good food. Other than that clean clean clean!!

Schumi glad you are enjoying your . Nice that you had a nice trip home and getting ready for your visit with your family. Good luck that there isn't a big mess with your driveway.

Mac I hope your tests went well. Thanks for being a great mod  I hope you are able to stay cool

Charade Cool pic of B coming out of school, I may have to do that.  I am so glad that the graduation was nice, Congrats to B. ....Yay for the grad trip coming up

Patty W Great Pics I am glad to hear that you are having a great trip! I have always wanted to stay at at Swan/Dolphin. Glad to hear the tour was great!

Robo I am so glad that your trip is turning out nice. I like the front of the ride, looks great. How cool to hear the music being  tested, thanks for sharing. 

Monykalyn Congrats on her winning, how awesome for your familyI like the pic of the chicken they are so cute!! Thanks for the congrats for Liv. Sorry to hear about all the devastation in your state. BBQ sounds awesome!

Sue Happy belated birthday .Glad that you liked Aladdin!! I want to go see it soon. Good luck with your citizenship, totally understand why you are doing it!

Pooh sorry to hear about your friend's daughter. I hope everything  goes well and well wishes for a speedy recovery! Cancer s----!!!

Realfoodfans I am sorry to hear about your mum's passing. It is never easy no matter how old. Your dad is lucky to have you to help him through it. 

Lynne Love the pics at the zoo. Your daughter is brave, I am not sure if I would do it, Liv might. Nice pic of the pool. If the weather keeps this up it will be iced coffee or tea all the time

Tink I love the pic sideways, it gives a new vision of what the ride would be like I hope you had a nice weekend.

Buckeev Hi I hope you had a nice weekend.

A big  to anyone I missed!!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Monykalyn said:


> The best news! I want to cry for them in relief!



Many many tears have been shed! Callie Grace is a gymnastics loving, tumbling, cartwheel turning very special little girl.


----------



## Charade67

PoohIsHome said:


> What a roller coaster of emotions day. When they were flown out yesterday, the diagnosis was that it was a 3cm cancerous tumor. This was the agreed upon diagnosis of 4 doctors. Once the MRI guided surgery began, news came out that it was a cyst. As the surgery progressed, the very best news possible.....it was an abscess that had to be drained. There was no tumor and there was no cancer. Three neurosurgeons in the room were dumbfounded.


That is amazing news!!

Here are a few of my favorite pics from today.


----------



## Charade67

Hmmm....so now I can upload pics directly from my computer instead of using a photo sharing site? Cool!  Can I do videos too?

A few more pics...


----------



## macraven

_Your pics are awesome!!_


----------



## Realfoodfans

PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies. Pretty down here. Friends took their 6 year old daughter to the ER this morning with what they thought was a migraine. She's being flown to Memphis tonight to St. Judes where she'll undergo surgery tomorrow on a 3cm cancerous mass on her frontal lobe. Things like this should never happen to a child.


Words cannot express my thoughts for this little girl and her family but I am holding them all in my prayers x


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Why is there so much blank space to the side of the posts????
> 
> Had a mooch around the boards and it seems good, like the new emoji things....but surely the posts could be bigger instead of all the empty blank space to the side......


Think it depends what you’re viewing on perhaps as no blank space on my iPhone or iPad ?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sue M said:


> It’s going to take me awhile to get used to the new look.  But yay we’re back.
> 
> I haven’t had connection issue, but I waited till late afternoon to try it out.
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes, it was very nice!  Glad you’re enjoying the new ride!
> I’m on iPad right now, so far it’s ok.
> 
> Hmmm, I’m posting on iPad.  So far it’s good. But it’s late afternoon here so maybe they worked out some glitches.
> 
> I’m so sorry for your loss. Maybe your dad can’t see the pics but he can reminisce with you talking about what pics you’re looking at.  Prayers for you and your family.
> 
> Glad flights were able to be changed!
> Oh those chickens!  Their shenanigans are too fun!  I don’t think they know they’re chickens!  More like house pets!
> 
> 
> Yikes, what awful behaviour at grad. He has some growing up to do!
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. We enjoyed Aladdin. Both my daughters came, youngests boyfriend, her bff (since gr 9) and fiancé.  Everyone thought it was good. Oldest liked it but likes the original best. However she rarely things the remakes more.  Hard to top Robin Williams but Will Smith did a good job.
> Hope you enjoyed the zoo!
> 
> Stay cool!  Yes!  What’s a birthday without cake!  And candles!  Husband went overboard with a large Costco cake.  So much leftover. Made daughter take some home. We froze some.
> 
> What awful news to get. I hope surgery goes well for her.  St. Jude’s has a great reputation.
> 
> Pic worked!  Yes, going to take some getting used to for sure. I haven’t even checked out the new emojis yet!
> 
> 
> Weather is improved today, wish we had this weather for Birthday bbq!  Took dogs for a walk this afternoon on trails around a pretty area I’ve wanted to explore but haven’t up to now. Only walked around 30 min, dogs were getting hot. Next time I’ll go earlier, not mid day!
> This week have 2 more get together with friends for my birthday!


Thank you.  Yes we are reminiscing all the time his long term memory is amazing - yesterday not so much but we are coping.  The story of how they met and travelled to see each other afterwards etc could make a movie.  I have some envy for their life story together but as Dad says it makes it even harder to be apart x


----------



## Realfoodfans

PoohIsHome said:


> What a roller coaster of emotions day. When they were flown out yesterday, the diagnosis was that it was a 3cm cancerous tumor. This was the agreed upon diagnosis of 4 doctors. Once the MRI guided surgery began, news came out that it was a cyst. As the surgery progressed, the very best news possible.....it was an abscess that had to be drained. There was no tumor and there was no cancer. Three neurosurgeons in the room were dumbfounded.


Wonderful news for everybody x


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> What a roller coaster of emotions day. When they were flown out yesterday, the diagnosis was that it was a 3cm cancerous tumor. This was the agreed upon diagnosis of 4 doctors. Once the MRI guided surgery began, news came out that it was a cyst. As the surgery progressed, the very best news possible.....it was an abscess that had to be drained. There was no tumor and there was no cancer. Three neurosurgeons in the room were dumbfounded.



The best news!!!! My goodness the relief her family must feel will be palpable!!! Bless them....a remarkable outcome.....so happy for everyone...



Monykalyn said:


> I love when the animals “talk”!   Yes pic of animals if you can!
> 
> Actually nice sunny day today. Storms return tomorrow. Hope I can concentrate at work lol. Tomorrow night may be dinner out as I’m trying to eat up the food in fridge. Family cleaned house today.
> 
> Both phone and iPad are good - it’s very similar to another Disney boards sight,
> 
> View attachment 403562And this from my kid on her geology internship. (Friends with several on Facebook so didn’t block name lol).
> 
> DH’s oldest Katelyn is now in Norway to present at a conference.  She’s posting gorgeous photos from the land of midnight sun.
> 
> I feel like I was a major slacker in my twenties...
> 
> Mac sounds lovely what the town does for Memorial Day.
> 
> Wow Schumi your trip back across the pond is also coming up fast!
> 
> Oooo time for hockey. LET’S GO BLUES!!!



Lovely picture......hope she`s enjoying her time in New Mexico...….

Norway is so beautiful, we loved it there, only been once but plan at some point to visit again or Iceland to see the midnight sun....and the Northern lights too...…

Your trip is almost here.....yep, concentrating is hard just before a trip....enjoy that dinner out!! 



Realfoodfans said:


> Think it depends what you’re viewing on perhaps as no blank space on my iPhone or iPad ?



On my ipads there are news feeds until about half way down then grey space.....on laptop there is a little bit of feed, a charity ad then totally blank.....real waste of space. 



Guys have arrived and work has commenced. Tea and coffee making is my primary job today...….well, Tom will take it out to them....I make a good strong cup of English tea. 

Happy Tuesday all...…..


----------



## Lynne G

- yay!

And you know what that means?   - that's right. Mac's going to Taco Bell, and the work week is a shorter one.

But yeah, .

And it feels like a Monday.  Not as quick commute, but a nice you go first, at 4 way stop, and there was only 2 of us arriving at almost the same time.  Dark enough commute, that the car didn't turn off the lights until just before the last traffic light to get in.  But now, as my work computer took a very long time to boot up, guess it's not feeling this Tuesday either, and oooh, now a bright sun just above the horizon, even with the cloudy sky.  Warm enough, 80 is the high, but rain to come from 9 to 5 today.  Gee, work day for rain too, so happy when I go home, should be no rain.

So thankful to hear the good news for young Callie Grace, Pooh.  Happy tears, yes, and hope she has a quick recovery, and is enjoying her gymnastics fun very soon.

Charade, great pictures.  Lots of animals, even if a small zoo.  Thank you so sharing them.  And yes, most of what I post I take directly from my phone, I don't load it to a host site first.  Been doing that even with the old DIS.

Real, sending more good thoughts of peace and comfort, so hard for have been together for so many years, and I hope the memories become sweet stories for generations.

And Schumi is up early, and I'd be sticking my hand out for a cup of that English tea.  So nice of you to offer drinks for the workers.  Hope the work is excellent, and you have a beautiful, new driveway shortly.

With that, tea is ready, and so I am thirsty enough to drink it now.

Have a totally terrific Tuesday.

And prom alert:  Little one's prom is now two days away.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up and ready early today. It feels kind of weird that I don’t have to drop B off at school this morning. 




macraven said:


> _Your pics are awesome!!_



Thank you. I have a great zoom lens on my camera. 




Lynne G said:


> Charade, great pictures. Lots of animals, even if a small zoo. Thank you so sharing them. And yes, most of what I post I take directly from my phone, I don't load it to a host site first. Been doing that even with the old DIS.


 Thanks. I had no idea that you could upload pictures directly from a phone.  I had always thought you needed a host site. Yesterday I put all of my pictures on tinypic, but when I went to add them to Dis I was given the option to drag and drop.  I guess I don’t need tinypic anymore. Yay!

I guess I’ll get some breakfast and head over to the office.


----------



## Lynne G

Your camera takes great pictures, Charade.  We have 2 cameras, but they are now sitting since the phone camera is generally good, and much easier to carry.  We may take one of the cameras on our January cruise.  

Sky is very dark, you'd think it's at night.  Yep, phone says the remainder of the awful Midwest storms, have arrived, and a very wet Tuesday in store.  Lots of yellows in the radar heading our way.  

More tea for me.  

And yes, Charade, soon no more yelling to get up for school.  2 and 1/2 days this week, 2 days next week, then day before graduation the week after,  and the day of graduation.  1/2 day for day before graduation, they do an drunk driver accident exercise, then the graduation day, the funeral exercise, and bbq lunch, with graduation at night.  Should be a steamy day, so hoping no rain.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Pooh, so happy to hear about Callie Grace, sounds like the power of prayer at work.  Hope she's back to normal soon.

Charade...love the pics.  I remember when Trey graduated it was hard because he left after the ceremony to go work at my brother's furniture store in Alabama for the summer and the house felt so empty without him.

Lynne...stay safe ...hope the storms pass you quickly and no damage is done.

Carole...hope your driveway is done quickly and you'll enjoy that new car even more with a smooth ride.

Glad I have the day off today after 6 in a row in 90 degree heat and yesterday was rough since we had a pair of shoplifters exit out of the garden center...the guy who had tattoos all over his face went out first empty handed and his female accomplice came soon after with a cart containing 2 large jack boxes.  We asked to see her receipt and she said it was in the car and kept going out the exit so I  followed her a few feet to see what kind of vehicle she got into when she said in a dead serious tone "if you try to follow me I will kill you"  needless to say, I went back as quickly as my legs would carry me.  There was an employee shopping at the same time and he got a picture of the car.  I have stopped 2 shoplifters in the past month and recovered the items so I guess I was too confident this time.  I learned my lesson and will never follow a thief again...it's not worth it.  I'm still a little shaken up thinking about what could have happened.

Time to do the laundry and get going with the yard work while it's still relatively cool...have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Pooh, so happy to hear about Callie Grace, sounds like the power of prayer at work.  Hope she's back to normal soon.
> 
> Charade...love the pics.  I remember when Trey graduated it was hard because he left after the ceremony to go work at my brother's furniture store in Alabama for the summer and the house felt so empty without him.
> 
> Lynne...stay safe ...hope the storms pass you quickly and no damage is done.
> 
> Carole...hope your driveway is done quickly and you'll enjoy that new car even more with a smooth ride.
> 
> Glad I have the day off today after 6 in a row in 90 degree heat and yesterday was rough since we had a pair of shoplifters exit out of the garden center...the guy who had tattoos all over his face went out first empty handed and his female accomplice came soon after with a cart containing 2 large jack boxes.  We asked to see her receipt and she said it was in the car and kept going out the exit so I  followed her a few feet to see what kind of vehicle she got into when she said in a dead serious tone "if you try to follow me I will kill you"  needless to say, I went back as quickly as my legs would carry me.  There was an employee shopping at the same time and he got a picture of the car.  I have stopped 2 shoplifters in the past month and recovered the items so I guess I was too confident this time.  I learned my lesson and will never follow a thief again...it's not worth it.  I'm still a little shaken up thinking about what could have happened.
> 
> Time to do the laundry and get going with the yard work while it's still relatively cool...have a great day everyone



Vicki, how awful!!! I`d have hot trotted it back inside too!! 

Yep, not worth it to confront them......you just never know.....try to put it behind you, but I can imagine it`ll stay with you for a while......a good stiff cocktail tonight may help!!! 

Don`t work too hard in the yard...…..


----------



## Lynne G

That is scary, TInk.  Glad you were okay, and thanks for the thoughts.  Seems thunderstorms are predicted for the next 2 days too.  Then a partly sunny Friday, with a beautiful Saturday, then stormy Sunday.  Starting our early summer days  abit early.  Bouncing in the 70's and 80's, and wet most of the days.  

Street still sounds wet.  Oh well.  Seems to be a calm, so will bring my umbrella, but getting ready for lunch time walk.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn congrats to step daughter winning award and going to Greece!

Keishashadow cute little friend!  Cake looks good, but pic is very small.

Lynne hope your installations went well.

Mac stay cool!  Sounds like a nice Memorial Celebration in town.

Schumi you’re LI Trip is coming together!  Not long now!  Looking forward to hearing about it!  My brother lives on LI, in Port Washington.  But I rarely go there, we always meet up in Florida! 

Pooh that is the best news ever! 

Monykalyn love the New Mexico pic.  The kids are doing alright! 

Bobbie my youngest saw Picachu with her boyfriend and liked it!  We haven’t been to an Outback in ages!  There was both an Outback and Ale House next to a condo she had in N. Miami and we used to go to the Outback all the time.  Then we tried Ale House and decided we liked that better!

Charade great zoo pics!  

Schumi I get the same on my iPad. Lots of grey space. I’d like the posts to be larger too. 
Good luck with the driveway, hope there isn’t too much dust getting into the house. We did a massive lower floor Reno a few years ago in the basement, including jack hammering part of the floor to add a bathroom no matter how much plastic barrier they put up, the dust got into the rest of the house, it was choking, ugh 

Lynne I rarely use my camera now too.  Primarily use iPhone. The phone camera has come a long way!  One less thing to pack. Hope the storms aren’t too bad in your area. 

Tink how scary. I hope they got the license plate and catch them. Were police called?

It’s 9:00 am, time to get moving and have some coffee. Meeting a friend at the inlet park in awhile. We used to work together, she retired 6 mos before me. Pretty trail that goes along the inlet.  And a great icecream place in the park!  Gas company coming this morning to install new meter. So husband has to be back by the time I leave. 
Cloudy and cool today yesterday was warm & sunny. Guess it’s too much to ask for 2 days in a row, lol. 

Those having a 4 day week, enjoy!  I thought it made the work week fly by. Tomorrow it’s already Wednesday!  Loved those 4 day weeks.


----------



## bobbie68

Good Afternoon...It is a cloudy day with some lower temps. Tacos were good last night and everyone was pleased. The teens were playing on the wii and Brian and I started looking at areas to look at in Florida. It is a lot of work trying to narrow down some places. There is so much to look at. I am at 10 to look at

.I told the family we have to sit down soon and look at the parks we are going too. These are all new to me so I don't have a plan yet. I am one to like a plan of attack. I decided not to do any tours atSea World or Bush Gardens.I think it will be okay with all the other stuff we have planned. I did splurge for Discovery Cove dolphin swim, cabana and the elite package.

I think AKL for the one night will be a surprise enough for Liv. I am very proud of myself. I have managed to keep it a secret. I did tell Charlie but not Liv. I have never been able to do this before. Brian didn't think I could. I can't wait to see her face when she thinks we are driving home  then end up at AKL

This week we have one big event. Thursday is Liv's top 10 scholar banquet. It should be a nice time and I have about 8 family and friends going to support her. This place is a lovely banquet hall with  good food. We got her dress now just to decide shoes.

Tonight's dinner is Tuna and pasta, quick, easy and cheap

Pooh so happy to hear about Callie Grace's diagnosis and prognosis. I am so sorry she and her family had to go through such a scary time. I hope she feels better soon.

Tink That was so scary!! I have worked in retail and so does Liv. The one thing they do stress is to never follow or engage a shop lifter. It is so hard no to instinctively do it. I am glad that you are okay and you are such a great employee. Enjoy your yard work!!

Charade great pics!! I love taking animal ones. I am still can't believe Liv is done this week and graduates next. It must feel weird not to have to take her. I still get up and help get her out of the house but she drives to school so that stopped in January. I hope you enjoyed your breakfast!!

Lynne how exciting it's your turn for prom!! We have a project graduation  that the school district offers. We use one of the other schools gym's or facility and there is a party from 9 pm to 5 am for the seniors. There is food, DJ and games. It is very popular here and a lot of parents volunteer. Liv said she doesn't want to do it so she will come home after graduation. She does have  to work early  the next day and she likes to sleep. I am hoping for a nice day for our gradations. I hope your rain and storms aren't too bad. Enjoy your tea!!!

realfoodfans It sounds like your parents had an amazing life story. I know it is hard now for your dad but I hope the reminiscing gets easier and makes him feel better in time.

Schumi Good luck with the digging part. I hope it is not to dusty and messy for you! I dated a guy who was from England many years ago. I remember his family made the best tea ever!!!

Sue I have been hearing so many good things about the Ale house in Florida. It is on my list for one day we are eating out to try it. I can't wait. I like Outback for a steak house but I think I like Longhorn a little better. Glad they like the movie too.

Mac Happy Taco Tuesday!!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon!

Bobbie, so exciting all you planned, and don't ask my Dsis how many houses we saw, before we bought the one we are still owning.  Hope you find the right house in Florida, before school starts for Liv.  Hope you are not having any headaches, and hope those hot flashes get less and less.

Sue, sounds like an ice cream stop is an excellent way to get in touch with a friend.  Enjoy.  And yep, installation went fine, and we think colder, and more air coming out of our vents.  DH must be the cold family member, the rest of us are enjoying a nicely cooled house.

Walk was oh so muggy.  Sure looks like more rain is coming, but dry and a tiny show of sun, was nice so no umbrella had to be open.  And was so hot after walk, got an iced coffee.  Sweater will be on before I leave though, it is cool inside.  Then I leave the sweater on my chair.

It's going to be a long afternoon.  Then I have to boogie out of here.  Little one's nails getting done late this afternoon.  The money train has not left the station, it's just started its unloading.  Sigh.  Other costs for college, but no more proms.  Sniff.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, yes there is too much space that is blank on here now.......one of several little issues I have with the new format........
Well, they started the far end of the drive so not too bad today, but rest of the week will be worse I imagine.......I hate large projects......hope you have a lovely day.......

bobbie......yes us Brits do make the best tea........real tea, not iced nor sweet.....that is odd to us.......we love Ale House.....especially the one on Kirkman......not too touristy, very local feel. Sounds like some nice plans for your trip already.....I’m sure she’ll be very surprised at AKL....and hope she enjoys the event this week........



Bottom of the drive is a mass of mess........but will get worse.......heyho.....

Dinner was salmon, mini baby potatoes and some roasted veg.......bought some siracha salt when we were in Winter Park and forgot about it till tonight......it is very nice....will buy more next time. My list has started for next visit........

Yawning tonight......might be an early one........


----------



## pattyw

Back from Orlando!! Wow!! So hot and full sun all weekend!!  Landed at 1am this morning and back at work today! Rain and 60 here!

Had a great weekend ! So nice to have our family all together!! Hope to get my Disney TR going soon!!

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!! Haven't caught up here with all the posts but wishing all of my friends here well!!

Leaving work soon- early bed tonight!!

Dinner will be quick and easy!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you posted Patty.  Such a late flight and arrival home.  Looking forward to your TR.  Enjoyed reading about your cruise.

Ack, tornado warning issued on my phone until 10 tonight.  And we get to do that again tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Got to love a "new poster" complaining how bad Universal is...….lol......


Glad you had a nice trip Patty...….

Lynne, tornado warnings!!!! Yikes......time to stay indoors......


Almost bedtime here...….I did plan to go earlier, but ended up talking on the phone to a friend, then my cousin in LI....she has arranged our car service to pick us up from JFK...….I`m so unorganised for this trip!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

How did I miss this thread!!!! It's a little slower than usual at work and I was just checking out the boards lol. Just waving and stopping in...and see all the people that I read their trip reports, and feel like I know all of you from your trip reports and here you all are in one thread  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sue M

bobbie68 said:


> .I told the family we have to sit down soon and look at the parks we are going too. These are all new to me so I don't have a plan yet. I am one to like a plan of attack. I decided not to do any tours atSea World or Bush Gardens.I think it will be okay with all the other stuff we have planned. I did splurge for Discovery Cove dolphin swim, cabana and the elite package.
> 
> I think AKL for the one night will be a surprise enough for Liv. I am very proud of myself. I have managed to keep it a secret. I did tell Charlie but not Liv. I have never been able to do this before. Brian didn't think I could. I can't wait to see her face when she thinks we are driving home  then end up at AKL
> 
> This week we have one big event. Thursday is Liv's top 10 scholar banquet. It should be a nice time and I have about 8 family and friends going to support her. This place is a lovely banquet hall with  good food. We got her dress now just to decide shoes.
> 
> Tonight's dinner is Tuna and pasta, quick, easy and cheap
> 
> 
> Lynne how exciting it's your turn for prom!! We have a project graduation  that the school district offers. We use one of the other schools gym's or facility and there is a party from 9 pm to 5 am for the seniors. There is food, DJ and games. It is very popular here and a lot of parents volunteer. Liv said she doesn't want to do it so she will come home after graduation. She does have  to work early  the next day and she likes to sleep. I am hoping for a nice day for our gradations. I hope your rain and storms aren't too bad. Enjoy your tea!!!
> Sue I have been hearing so many good things about the Ale house in Florida. It is on my list for one day we are eating out to try it. I can't wait. I like Outback for a steak house but I think I like Longhorn a little better. Glad they like the movie too.
> I hope everyone has a great day!


One of these days we’re going to go to Discovery Cove!  Love Seaworld and Busch gardens. It’s been a long time since we’ve been to them. Do they still give free beer? Lol. 
I love tuna casserole!  
That’s so fun surprising Liv with AKL!  I did that with mine once with GF. I pretended we were just going there for breakfast. When I stopped at front desk the penny dropped. They were so excited. 
Our school always had the after party, called After Grad. The parents PAC puts it on.  It ends at 6am with a pancake breakfast. 
What area in Florida are you looking at? We love the Gulf Coast!



Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Bobbie, so exciting all you planned, and don't ask my Dsis how many houses we saw, before we bought the one we are still owning.  Hope you find the right house in Florida, before school starts for Liv.  Hope you are not having any headaches, and hope those hot flashes get less and less.
> 
> Sue, sounds like an ice cream stop is an excellent way to get in touch with a friend.  Enjoy.  And yep, installation went fine, and we think colder, and more air coming out of our vents.  DH must be the cold family member, the rest of us are enjoying a nicely cooled house.
> 
> Walk was oh so muggy.  Sure looks like more rain is coming, but dry and a tiny show of sun, was nice so no umbrella had to be open.  And was so hot after walk, got an iced coffee.  Sweater will be on before I leave though, it is cool inside.  Then I leave the sweater on my chair.
> 
> It's going to be a long afternoon.  Then I have to boogie out of here.  Little one's nails getting done late this afternoon.  The money train has not left the station, it's just started its unloading.  Sigh.  Other costs for college, but no more proms.  Sniff.


Money train, lol!  That’s funny! We’re on that this year for sure, ugh. 
 We didn’t install an AC, but with new furnace air is constantly coming out of the vents circulating.  When heat isn’t running it’s cool air so I think this summer the house will be more comfortable. Plus I have my fans and portable AC. 
We ended up not going for icecream but went to the fish & chips stand instead. It was delicious. 


schumigirl said:


> Sue, yes there is too much space that is blank on here now.......one of several little issues I have with the new format........
> Well, they started the far end of the drive so not too bad today, but rest of the week will be worse I imagine.......I hate large projects......hope you have a lovely day.......
> 
> bobbie......yes us Brits do make the best tea........real tea, not iced nor sweet.....that is odd to us.......we love Ale House.....especially the one on Kirkman......not too touristy, very local feel. Sounds like some nice plans for your trip already.....I’m sure she’ll be very surprised at AKL....and hope she enjoys the event this week........
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom of the drive is a mass of mess........but will get worse.......heyho.....
> 
> Dinner was salmon, mini baby potatoes and some roasted veg.......bought some siracha salt when we were in Winter Park and forgot about it till tonight......it is very nice....will buy more next time. My list has started for next visit........
> 
> Yawning tonight......might be an early one........


Sounds like a nice dinner,  love salmon. Our salmon is quite different from the east coast US salmon. 


pattyw said:


> Back from Orlando!! Wow!! So hot and full sun all weekend!!  Landed at 1am this morning and back at work today! Rain and 60 here!
> 
> Had a great weekend ! So nice to have our family all together!! Hope to get my Disney TR going soon!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!! Haven't caught up here with all the posts but wishing all of my friends here well!!
> 
> Leaving work soon- early bed tonight!!
> 
> Dinner will be quick and easy!


Welcome home!  That’s brutal going back to work so soon!  Hope you get to sleep early and recover!  

I had a lovely morning with my friend walking around the inlet trails. It was overcast and cool. Temps dropped from our beautiful day yesterday but still nice to get out.  
I’ll try to attach pic of inlet.


----------



## Sue M

It worked!  Yay. We were at the end of the inlet at low tide. The tide was way way out!  

Lynne stay safe. Tornado warning so scary.


----------



## Monykalyn

Got out of work at 1:30!  Vacation  mode ON.  Toes done, nice shade of deep magenta pink. Kids and DH did most of prep (cleaning/lawn mowing/laundry) so makes a nice change from my usual stressed out trying to do stuff.  DH has a meeting in am so will finish packing then. First time using packing cubes and must say love how they work so far! Decided to have a glass of wine...may have to run out for Chinese though as no one is ambitious enough to actually go out for dinner.

Great zoo pics Charade!


Lynne G said:


> And prom alert: Little one's prom is now two days away.


 oh wow she must be getting excited!  Would love to see pics.


Charade67 said:


> feels kind of weird that I don’t have to drop B off at school this morning.


 the first morning I woke up when alysa was gone off to college was weird. Like there was something missing.  I quickly became used to family of 5 and was weird to go back to four, and back to three next year.  Although we did gain a daughter, son in law and grandson along the way. And all will be together this July at family reunion on lake- really looking forward to that!


Lynne G said:


> Yep, phone says the remainder of the awful Midwest storms, have arrived, and a very wet Tuesday in store. Lots of yellows in the radar heading our way.


 ugh I’m sorry we sent them your way!


tink1957 said:


> learned my lesson and will never follow a thief again...it's not worth it. I'm still a little shaken up thinking about what could have happened


 nope, and glad you are ok. I’ve worked retail as well, and one mall I worked at was in a rougher section of St Louis, with high shoplifting rates, we were told to observe every detail but not pursue or stop, just call mall security. Security at that mall was no joke- wouldn’t have wanted to tangle with them!


bobbie68 said:


> think AKL for the one night will be a surprise enough for Liv. I am very proud of myself. I have managed to keep it a secret. I did tell Charlie but not Liv. I have never been able to do this before. Brian didn't think I could. I can't wait to see her face when she thinks we are driving home then end up at AKL


. Oooh how exciting!  LOVED AKL! Hope it goes off as planned! 


Lynne G said:


> Ack, tornado warning issued on my phone until 10 tonight. And we get to do that again tomorrow.


 ugh sorry again! Those tornadoes need to just calm down, saw where it was deadly for a few people


Pumpkin1172 said:


> How did I miss this thread!!!!


 I stumbled on this home a couple years ago and never left. Luckily Mac expands the house for newbies and we even get to pick our room.  

May be time for a wine refill


----------



## Monykalyn

Sue M said:


> I’ll try to attach pic of inlet.


Oh that’s gorgeous!
Forgot to say hi to Patty! So sad that with all her trips this year none of ours line up to meet for a drink at Strongwater Tavern.

Just got off phone with Alysa- she just found out hat the seismology research she is doing in New Mexico and Alaska this summer will be presented at a conference in San Francisco in December- so she’s excited about going to Cali and stressed that it’s the week before finals lol.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> How did I miss this thread!!!! It's a little slower than usual at work and I was just checking out the boards lol. Just waving and stopping in...and see all the people that I read their trip reports, and feel like I know all of you from your trip reports and here you all are in one thread  Have a great day everyone.


 _Pumpkin 

Don’t be a stranger and come back and play with us!

We add on to our family here once you’ve posted_


----------



## macraven

_Just back from out regular Tuesday night Taco Bell dinner 

Now I need to read back and ketchup on what I have missed here

Tv on and posting during commercials during Jeopardy _


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, little one said there’s bowling in the sky, something I said when my kids were little and the thunder was so loud.  Bit of hail, a noisy downpour, and some wind gusts, but so far only news of tornado was North and a little West of us, thankfully. 

House got so warm, turned on the AC. 

Quiet night, made chicken and beef tacos, with cheese and tomatoes.  Did not have lettuce, so what we ate, and with some peppers too.

Nice Mac got her Taco Bell run today.  Still thinking about that BOGO HHN ticket. Know I need one for tour night, do I dare do 2 nights? 

Pumpkin, welcome.  We can be a chatty bunch of homies.  Join in.

Great picture Sue.  Thanks for sharing.  Hey good food is always a nice way to enjoy a friend and walk.  Hope your weather warms up.

Safe travels MonyK.  Love that on vacation mode button.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Where did the day go? I meant to be back here a lot sooner than this.

I got some really good news today. This morning I was reading the Disneyland threads and someone had posted that the rates for the hotel that we are staying at in Anaheim had dropped. I checked the website and the quote was about $70 less for our 3 night stay. I called the hotel this afternoon and asked if they would do a price adjustment. The woman put me on hold for a moment and then came back and quoted me a price that was $175 less than our original reservation. I was so surprised. She emailed me the new confirmation. 




Lynne G said:


> Your camera takes great pictures, Charade. We have 2 cameras, but they are now sitting since the phone camera is generally good, and much easier to carry. We may take one of the cameras on our January cruise.



Thanks Lynne. I use my phone for most pictures now, but still like my regular camera for the long distance shots. I will be using both when we got to CA.



Lynne G said:


> And yes, Charade, soon no more yelling to get up for school. 2 and 1/2 days this week, 2 days next week, then day before graduation the week after, and the day of graduation. 1/2 day for day before graduation, they do an drunk driver accident exercise, then the graduation day, the funeral exercise, and bbq lunch, with graduation at night. Should be a steamy day, so hoping no rain.



Wow, that sounds pretty intense.  B’s graduation was at 9:30 Saturday morning.  No other events that day.



tink1957 said:


> Glad I have the day off today after 6 in a row in 90 degree heat and yesterday was rough since we had a pair of shoplifters exit out of the garden center...the guy who had tattoos all over his face went out first empty handed and his female accomplice came soon after with a cart containing 2 large jack boxes. We asked to see her receipt and she said it was in the car and kept going out the exit so I followed her a few feet to see what kind of vehicle she got into when she said in a dead serious tone "if you try to follow me I will kill you"  needless to say, I went back as quickly as my legs would carry me. There was an employee shopping at the same time and he got a picture of the car. I have stopped 2 shoplifters in the past month and recovered the items so I guess I was too confident this time. I learned my lesson and will never follow a thief again...it's not worth it. I'm still a little shaken up thinking about what could have happened.



That’s scary. When I worked retail we were told never to go after shoplifters. I hope those two were caught.



Sue M said:


> We haven’t been to an Outback in ages!



Funny, we hadn’t been in several years but went last week. We dropped B off at another place for her senior dinner and it just happened to be near an Outback.



bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I started looking at areas to look at in Florida.


I lived in Miami for 6 years. I wouldn’t recommend it as a place to live, but the variety of food there is awesome. 



bobbie68 said:


> I did splurge for Discovery Cove dolphin swim, cabana and the elite package.



We did Discovery Cove several years ago. Totally worth it. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charade great pics!! I love taking animal ones. I am still can't believe Liv is done this week and graduates next. It must feel weird not to have to take her. I still get up and help get her out of the house but she drives to school so that stopped in January. I hope you enjoyed your breakf



It’s really going to be weird after she moves into the dorms this fall.



Lynne G said:


> Other costs for college



Ugh. I don’t even want to think of that right now. 



pattyw said:


> Back from Orlando!! Wow!! So hot and full sun all weekend!!  Landed at 1am this morning and back at work today! Rain and 60 here!



Welcome back. You are stronger than I am. I would have taken the rest of the day off to recover. 



schumigirl said:


> Got to love a "new poster" complaining how bad Universal is...….lol......



I’ll have to look for that. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> How did I miss this thread!!!! It's a little slower than usual at work and I was just checking out the boards lol. Just waving and stopping in...and see all the people that I read their trip reports, and feel like I know all of you from your trip reports and here you all are in one thread  Have a great day everyone.



Welcome!



Sue M said:


> I’ll try to attach pic of inlet.



Very pretty.



Monykalyn said:


> Got out of work at 1:30! Vacation mode ON


Have a great vacation. 

Okay, I think I am caught up now. 
Tomorrow we start recital week. B has rehearsals Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday, then performances on Saturday and Sunday. Tonight I had to sew an elastic strap onto a wig that she is wearing for her tap number. My sewing skills aren’t that good. Hopefully it will stay on.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn nothing like the pre trip mani-pedi to say its vacay time!   Congrats to Alysa. It’s so exciting to see them succeed. My daughter got a part time job at her college as a research assistant. She’s already gotten her name on a paper she did the research for.   The real bonus is she discovered she really enjoys research.    It wasn’t something that was on her radar before, so maybe she’ll go into research. Another option.

Lynne my grandma used to tell me it was bowling in the sky too!  

Charade wow!  What was the hotel you’re at?  Now I’m going to check my hotel rates. I thought they’d go up rather than down, esp with Starwars opening. 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on my Inlet photo.  It’s a 5 min drive from the house. Im so fortunate to live in a beautiful part of the world.  It’s more beautiful when the sun is shining.  But even on a dull overcast day like today it’s pretty.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade wow! What was the hotel you’re at? Now I’m going to check my hotel rates. I thought they’d go up rather than down, esp with Starwars opening.


That’s what I thought as well. We are staying at the Tropicana Inn.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> That’s what I thought as well. We are staying at the Tropicana Inn.


I’m going to check my hotel now. And keep watching. I know you’re trip is a lot earlier than mine. So maybe I’ll see a drop closer to the day. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Tropicana, and GE!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Got to love a "new poster" complaining how bad Universal is...….lol......
> 
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip Patty...….
> 
> Lynne, tornado warnings!!!! Yikes......time to stay indoors......
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here...….I did plan to go earlier, but ended up talking on the phone to a friend, then my cousin in LI....she has arranged our car service to pick us up from JFK...….I`m so unorganised for this trip!!!


Lol, I just saw that post. Seemed pretty clueless. 


Charade67 said:


> That’s what I thought as well. We are staying at the Tropicana Inn.


Well, I checked Tropicana, it’s around $200 less with the stay over 5 day discount. But don’t know what I’ll do. I’m used to the place we usually stay at. I think both are equally close to Main Gate. Something to think about.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172...….. lovely to see you post here!!!!

How was the wedding.....I never got a chance to ask you on the trip report......I`m sure it was lovely...….


Sue, never ordered salmon in Florida....only smoked salmon....but we only ever buy fresh Scottish salmon....best in the world....imo of course...lol.....nice picture.....we love living beside the ocean, always have done on both coasts we have lived on....it is so beautiful, our landscape is stunning....very lucky to live where we live too. Yes, clueless describes that poster well....love how they always come over to the Uni boards to moan how bad uni is.....save it for the folks that don't like Uni......

MonyK……..congrats to Alysa...….she`s doing so well isn't she!!! I know how proud you are of her too......have a fabulous trip.....so exciting....and Chinese takeout is always a good idea!!!! Can`t wait to hear about your trip...…..

Lynne, glad you avoided the worst of it....you had aircon on last night....we had heating on....lol....turned chilly.....but today is beautiful again......

Charade....nice deal on the hotel.....yes, mac rightly closed the thread....yep, can smell a pot stirrer a mile away.....



Beautiful sunny day and quite warm which is nice...…..going to walk round to our little local railway station.....I say station.....it is a little stop and that's it.....but they have a machine to pick up the train tickets I booked for next week to travel to Manchester and meet mum.....it`s only a five minute walk away just out of the village.....although will have to trundle through the acre of driveway covered in dirt and rubble to get out...….we`ll manage...…

Lunch today is what is in the fridge.....haven't looked yet....and dinner is in the crockpot...….chicken thighs in all sorts of lovely flavours…..jersey royal potatoes will go alongside......

And it`s Wednesday...…..


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Oh boy it’s Wednesday morning. We are at airport waiting to board plane.

We left hotel for airport at 3:30 am this morning. It has been a great vacation. Grandson had a great time except getting up so early this morning for airport trip.

Has been really hot in Orlando past few days.


Vicki so glad you are ok. What a scary experience.


Pooh’s  great news on your friends daughter Callie Grace that it was cyst and not tumor.  Praying for a  speedy recovery after surgery.

Congratulations to your daughter monyk.

Happy late birthday Sue


Welcome to the Sans pumpkin.


Have a great Wednesday to all the Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, such an early flight, Robo.  Safe travels, and so happy you and grandson had a great time.  

Schumi's always listing lush meals.  Flavours for that chicken sound wonderful.  I am sure whatever you're getting for lunch will be lush as well.  Sandwich for me.  Ham and cheese.  

Well, we are at it again.  Sort of golden seen between the very gray clouds.  Rain chances this morning, then some more noisy thunderstorms, with a severe thunderstorm watch posted for this evening.  Last night, the news confirmed, yep tornado confirmed.  Seems mostly damage, but an unfortunate death when a car went airborne and smashed into a house, killed a lady inside.  Sad.  Here's hoping not as bad tonight.  At least our tornadoes are usually a 1 or 2.  The mountains just Northwest of me, do a good job of mostly breaking up storm systems.  It's the ones from the South that give us the trouble.  I am sure my phone will tell me.  Even gives me percentages of chances.  Sigh.  Betting girl I am not.  

And ooh, last night, tortoise shell colored sunglasses were at a great price.  Score.  Had a pair years ago, that I loved.  They finally bit the dust a while ago, so happy that these, while not the same brand or exactly same type model, they still looks nice, and no little one, they don't look good on you.  She likes larger sunglasses, but I have seen her take one of mine.

With that, Schumi's getting ready for her NYC trip.  Nice you can take the train to meet up with your Mum.

MonyK, should be a traveling lady, and very nice that daughter is doing so well out West.  More power to her, and nice trip to California in December.  Ah, I am sure she'll do fine on her finals.  

Oh, and for Keisha, and any other homie, it's a Wednesday, and camel reminder has to be here:

 Ah, I see he's checking out the plane for Robo.  

And yeah, if you don't get the camel reference,   .  That's right, when the thought of the middle of most working weekday  homies work days, get over this hump of a day, and well Friday becomes that much closer.

Finally, yeah,   


With that, tea is needed.  No ice so far, as it's cool already inside.  Quick commute, scooted through the last light.  Yes!  Great parking spot, hey sun, I see ya.


Later homies.  

And on this Wednesday, I always think of Agavegirl, Wendy, and hope she is feeling great and her back is not giving her any issues.  Wendy, hope your countdown for your Fall trip is ticking.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies! Going to be another hot and steamy day in my corner. Hope everyone stays cool today!

Safe travels for all those going to and fro today!

@Lynne G We were watching the storm reports closely as Tony has family throughout the Midwest. Stay safe!

@tink1957 Nothing in that cart is worth chasing down a thug!

Callie Grace busted out of ICU yesterday!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Pooh.  With the storms, we are getting some very warm, and muggy days as well.  And great news, that Callie Grace is now out of ICU.


----------



## Monykalyn

Awake, waiting until time to check in for flight tomorrow. Did start my coffee. Last minute packing, then hopefully out of town by noon on way to STL. Planning on stopping for a few hours to see my parents, then to hotel for overnight. Need to find a place to watch Blues game tonight, and hope they get it together for a better game.

Thanks for the nice thoughts on Alysa! She was pretty excited yesterday-said she's feeling like a "real" geologist LOL. This experience will help her nail down the specific area she wants to go into, she may end up loving geophysics (seismology). Unless she does go into more weather related field, have a feeling she won't be staying in MO after graduation though. But an excuse to go visit wherever she ends up. DH's dad has a golf trip planned to NM so he may get to see her this summer.



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful sunny day and quite warm which is nice...…..going to walk round to our little local railway station.....I say station.....it is a little stop and that's it.....but they have a machine to pick up the train tickets I booked for next week to travel to Manchester and meet mum.....it`s only a five minute walk away just out of the village.....although will have to trundle through the acre of driveway covered in dirt and rubble to get out...….we`ll manage...…


 Next week already?? careful getting through the rubble!  Sounds like a great day for a walk though


Robo56 said:


> We left hotel for airport at 3:30 am this morning. It has been a great vacation. Grandson had a great time except getting up so early this morning for airport trip.


 hope the flight is smooth and uneventful. May end up on an early am flight home after HHN-haven't quite decided on return flights yet...hoping later ones come down a bit.


Lynne G said:


> and no little one, they don't look good on you.


 Nice find! Love when that happens.  And with 2 daughters stuff is always disappearing from my closet. One dress was "borrowed" about 3 years ago and hasn't returned. Think it went to New Mexico...never have dry shampoo, razors or my favorite boots either...


PoohIsHome said:


> Callie Grace busted out of ICU yesterday


Awesome news!!

Family keeps asking for the "plan". Even though I have told them all multiple times. Too many Disney trips have conditioned them to needing a timeline.  May type out something to amuse myself and pass time...but the only set in stone times are flights, cruise boarding. and shore excursions start times.

Love the hump day memes!


----------



## macraven

_lots of good happy posts today!
Happy endings are the best

wish all the homies safe travels and happy days ahead for all

And all have good weather.....
Too many are in the path for storms
Scary many places have floods, tornadoes and high heat _


----------



## macraven

_Robo is on her way home and Monyk is close to leaving home for vacation 

Safe travels for both families _


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee for MonyK, and hope you checked in for your flight.  That 24 hour thing, ah, vacation is coming.  Nice you get a visit with your mom, before taking off for the cruise.  Will be happy to hear how your trip went.  And port info would be appreciated.

Ah, more tea for me.

Good Morning all, MonyK, and Mac, and hopefully in flight Robo.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ...It is cool and wet here today. I think we are going to be spared any storms this far in the NE. I hope everyone else in the path stays safe!!

Today I am going to meet one of my younger cousin's  for lunch. We haven't spoken in many years, not sure why. Her mother and my mother were sisters. Both died of cancer so we have that in common plus a few other things. I hope it goes well. Lunch over Panera should be good.

Liv is taking her last final today!! She can't wait! 

I was asked by Sue what areas we are looking at to move in. I had a great idea I want to list the places I am looking at and would love any feed back on these. Thanks
1. Maitland 2. Goldenrod 3. Alfaya 4. Williamsburg 5. Edgewood 6. Belle Isle 7. Vista East 8. Conway 9. Meadow Woods 10. Hunter's Creek! I will say that after looking into these Alfaya is at the top of the list. The housing market looks better for us and our price range. I want to be open to others.

Sue LOL yes they brought back the free beer this summer. It will also be at Bush Gardens when we go. Brian is happy about this! Any little benefit is nice. The inlet pic is so nice. What a great place to take a walk.

Pumpkin1172   I am glad you joined our family. Yes a lot of us here like to do trip reports and post pics. Find a place, relax and enjoy!

Monykalyn   vacation mode is here!! That was nice to come home to stuff done. I hope your day goes well today and you settle in and have a good night. Hope you have a great trip and look forward to your  report.

Lynne I like how you told your kids about thunder in the sky, never thought of that one. I hope you stay safe during your storms today!  Love tacos but we use tofu instead. The family is trying to do less meat. I am up for that we still need some in our diet for now. 

Charade Nice score on the hotel price change. That is a great feeling to save money. This happened  to me with AKL this summer. When the summer promo came out I was able to save $150.00 on our Savanna View CL. I was so excited. Now I have more points to spend at the lodge! Your trip is coming up

Schumi I always look for what you are making for food plans. Your dishes always sound great! Have you thought about any type of recipe book? Enjoy your walk and hope  you didn't encounter to much dirt!! Your trip is next week 

Robo I am so glad you had a great trip with your grandson. Yuk early flights. I use to them but now I have trouble. I like a little more time in the morning. I hope you have a safe flight home!!

Poohishome Glad Callie Grace is out of surgery

Mac Glad you enjoyed your taco bell run yesterday. It seems Liv has a taco bell quesadilla addiction. I hope Jeopardy was good. I am thinking of your  and hope all is well.

Patty Welcome back!! Glad you had a great trip!!! It stinks when the weather is so different from where you came from. I agree always an easy dinner or out to eat on coming home day! 

Have a great day!!!!

Hello to all the family !!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy, happy, joy, joy.

Bacon talk always catches my attention . I buy it in 3# pkg at Sams, armor thick cut which is more meaty/dry type.  Leaves very little grease in pan.  Price all over place depending on when you hit it though.

Believe SWA will be releasing new schedule tomorrow past 11/2 JIK anyone is waiting.

Should be last day of violent storms here in this recent batch.  Only F1s but they wrecked havoc to those in their way.  You name it, it’s come out of the sky last few days in the evenings.  Last night a lightening strike so close to our house everything shook.  No mas, por favor



Monykalyn said:


> Remember when I said DH’s oldest was getting a trip to Europe as she was in running for a major award? SHE WON!
> View attachment 403367
> Omg so proud of her! Amazing woman!
> 
> I’m supposed to be working but had to do a brag on her!



Congrats!!! What an accomplishment, you must be so proud.


tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Pooh, so happy to hear about Callie Grace, sounds like the power of prayer at work.  Hope she's back to normal soon.
> 
> Charade...love the pics.  I remember when Trey graduated it was hard because he left after the ceremony to go work at my brother's furniture store in Alabama for the summer and the house felt so empty without him.
> 
> Lynne...stay safe ...hope the storms pass you quickly and no damage is done.
> 
> Carole...hope your driveway is done quickly and you'll enjoy that new car even more with a smooth ride.
> 
> Glad I have the day off today after 6 in a row in 90 degree heat and yesterday was rough since we had a pair of shoplifters exit out of the garden center...the guy who had tattoos all over his face went out first empty handed and his female accomplice came soon after with a cart containing 2 large jack boxes.  We asked to see her receipt and she said it was in the car and kept going out the exit so I  followed her a few feet to see what kind of vehicle she got into when she said in a dead serious tone "if you try to follow me I will kill you"  needless to say, I went back as quickly as my legs would carry me.  There was an employee shopping at the same time and he got a picture of the car.  I have stopped 2 shoplifters in the past month and recovered the items so I guess I was too confident this time.  I learned my lesson and will never follow a thief again...it's not worth it.  I'm still a little shaken up thinking about what could have happened.
> 
> Time to do the laundry and get going with the yard work while it's still relatively cool...have a great day everyone



Ummm, security?  Seriously, not your job to risk your life.  Glad you are ok


Sue M said:


> Monykalyn congrats to step daughter winning award and going to Greece!
> 
> Keishashadow cute little friend!  Cake looks good, but pic is very small.
> 
> Lynne hope your installations went well.
> 
> Mac stay cool!  Sounds like a nice Memorial Celebration in town.
> 
> Schumi you’re LI Trip is coming together!  Not long now!  Looking forward to hearing about it!  My brother lives on LI, in Port Washington.  But I rarely go there, we always meet up in Florida!
> 
> Pooh that is the best news ever!
> 
> Monykalyn love the New Mexico pic.  The kids are doing alright!
> 
> Bobbie my youngest saw Picachu with her boyfriend and liked it!  We haven’t been to an Outback in ages!  There was both an Outback and Ale House next to a condo she had in N. Miami and we used to go to the Outback all the time.  Then we tried Ale House and decided we liked that better!
> 
> Charade great zoo pics!
> 
> Schumi I get the same on my iPad. Lots of grey space. I’d like the posts to be larger too.
> Good luck with the driveway, hope there isn’t too much dust getting into the house. We did a massive lower floor Reno a few years ago in the basement, including jack hammering part of the floor to add a bathroom no matter how much plastic barrier they put up, the dust got into the rest of the house, it was choking, ugh
> 
> Lynne I rarely use my camera now too.  Primarily use iPhone. The phone camera has come a long way!  One less thing to pack. Hope the storms aren’t too bad in your area.
> 
> Tink how scary. I hope they got the license plate and catch them. Were police called?
> 
> It’s 9:00 am, time to get moving and have some coffee. Meeting a friend at the inlet park in awhile. We used to work together, she retired 6 mos before me. Pretty trail that goes along the inlet.  And a great icecream place in the park!  Gas company coming this morning to install new meter. So husband has to be back by the time I leave.
> Cloudy and cool today yesterday was warm & sunny. Guess it’s too much to ask for 2 days in a row, lol.
> 
> Those having a 4 day week, enjoy!  I thought it made the work week fly by. Tomorrow it’s already Wednesday!  Loved those 4 day weeks.



Trust me, I did’t want the pics to be ‘small’ lol. Guess I need to post more to get the hang of it.  Trying again here...

Pack attack, go Blues



Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> Bobbie, so exciting all you planned, and don't ask my Dsis how many houses we saw, before we bought the one we are still owning.  Hope you find the right house in Florida, before school starts for Liv.  Hope you are not having any headaches, and hope those hot flashes get less and less.
> 
> Sue, sounds like an ice cream stop is an excellent way to get in touch with a friend.  Enjoy.  And yep, installation went fine, and we think colder, and more air coming out of our vents.  DH must be the cold family member, the rest of us are enjoying a nicely cooled house.
> 
> Walk was oh so muggy.  Sure looks like more rain is coming, but dry and a tiny show of sun, was nice so no umbrella had to be open.  And was so hot after walk, got an iced coffee.  Sweater will be on before I leave though, it is cool inside.  Then I leave the sweater on my chair.
> 
> It's going to be a long afternoon.  Then I have to boogie out of here.  Little one's nails getting done late this afternoon.  The money train has not left the station, it's just started its unloading.  Sigh.  Other costs for college, but no more proms.  Sniff.



If a house doesn’t speak to you, you shouldn’t purchase it, period. That said, when i was actively selling, if a person didn’t make an offer within 10 or so trips taking them out to make the rounds of likely suspects; I’d usually palm them off on a newer agent who had more time to burn & take the referral.  Some people are just lookie loo’s, that’s why God made Open Houses


----------



## Lynne G

OOH Keisha, thanks for the SW reminder.  Looking at January.  And yeah, those storms.   Weather guy said we were in a stormy pattern, that won't break until Saturday, then comes back for round 2 starting Sunday night.   Summer storms, warm and muggy, rain.  Yep, that's been our pattern for a few days now.  Oh so muggy.   Though mostly sunny right now.  So lunch walk is a go.  Sunglasses will be on, and sweater off.

Bobbiie, great you scored a cheaper room rate.  Always nice to save some money when you can.  Cannot give you any info on your house hunting, but I hope you find the right house, and the right price.


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> How did I miss this thread!!!! It's a little slower than usual at work and I was just checking out the boards lol. Just waving and stopping in...and see all the people that I read their trip reports, and feel like I know all of you from your trip reports and here you all are in one thread  Have a great day everyone.



 Pumpkin!!



Sue M said:


> I’ll try to attach pic of inlet.



Lovely!



Monykalyn said:


> Got out of work at 1:30! Vacation mode ON






Monykalyn said:


> So sad that with all her trips this year none of ours line up to meet for a drink at Strongwater Tavern.



I know!! Maybe our dates will change or we'll add a bonus trip! Isn't DH up to something possibly??



Charade67 said:


> I got some really good news today. This morning I was reading the Disneyland threads and someone had posted that the rates for the hotel that we are staying at in Anaheim had dropped. I checked the website and the quote was about $70 less for our 3 night stay. I called the hotel this afternoon and asked if they would do a price adjustment. The woman put me on hold for a moment and then came back and quoted me a price that was $175 less than our original reservation. I was so surprised. She emailed me the new confirmation.



Great news!!



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful sunny day and quite warm which is nice..



Nice!! Enjoy!!




Lynne G said:


> it's a Wednesday, and camel reminder has to be here:



Love the camel as always!



bobbie68 said:


> . The housing market looks better for us and our price range. I want to be open to others.



How exciting!!




keishashadow said:


> Pack attack, go Blues



I'm with you!! Go Blues!! 

Another dreary day here!! More rain!! Our heat was on last night! The nights are chilly!!! Can't believe that we were basking in such warm sun a couple of days ago and now- YUK!!! Oh well- at least I don't feel bad sitting at my desk looking at clouds and rain!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Temps finally dropped at midnight last night to 79 F
Back in the 90’s today but temps should drop below that in a few days

As if it would make much of a difference 
Lol

I can remember living in N Illinois and having to run the furnace at night during the summertime 

I will take ac any day over having the furnace on in the summer

Pattyw, have you planned another Orlando trip now you are back home?

I need to go through the thread and see which homies are leaving soon or next month 

I know Monyk leaves soon and think Bobbie  and family head out next month 
Schumi heads back to the States very soon too_


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, we can get some very nice bacon at a wholesale place similar to your Sam`s club.....they do excellent meat too.....but always forget about it!!! When you mentioned a dry thick bacon, it reminded me of it......may head out there after I come back......

Patty......our day started so lovely too....but as the day went on it got colder and the rain has been on too......workers were putting jackets on as the day went on!!! I need some summer......

mac....glad your temps are making life easier for a while.....we had our heating on for half an hour or so earlier....house warms up quickly......Aga is still on in the kitchen which helps a lot!!! But yes, I`m away next Wednesday...….looking forward to it...….so is mum. 



Driveway is coming along.....they`ve been cracking on and most of it has been lifted and gone......it`s deep!!!! But, have decided it`ll be worth it when it`s done...….

Tried to make a pina colada ice cream today....Chef Carlos in Strong Water made one as part of a new cocktail we tried......but it didn't really work out as nice as his!!! I need to get his full recipe next time......

We supped it anyway...…...more like a pina colada soup!!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw, have you planned another Orlando trip now you are back home?



Not yet!! We are actually going back to Florida on June 7 for the weekend. But- we'll be visiting Kyle and Erin in Ft. Lauderdale to help them move! I'm not sure we'll like cleaning and moving in that heat and humidity!!! It's going to be all work, not much play!



schumigirl said:


> I need some summer......



I hear you!! Hope NYC will be summery! They've been a little chilly lately! Let's go back to Orlando and the surface of the sun!!

Quick break- need a cookie (or two!). The weather is just depressing! 60 and cloudy! Tomorrow a little warmer, but MORE RAIN!!! 
Mac- I'm coming to see you where it's WARM!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Janet, we can get some very nice bacon at a wholesale place similar to your Sam`s club.....they do excellent meat too.....but always forget about it!!! When you mentioned a dry thick bacon, it reminded me of it......may head out there after I come back......
> 
> Patty......our day started so lovely too....but as the day went on it got colder and the rain has been on too......workers were putting jackets on as the day went on!!! I need some summer......
> 
> mac....glad your temps are making life easier for a while.....we had our heating on for half an hour or so earlier....house warms up quickly......Aga is still on in the kitchen which helps a lot!!! But yes, I`m away next Wednesday...….looking forward to it...….so is mum.
> 
> 
> 
> Driveway is coming along.....they`ve been cracking on and most of it has been lifted and gone......it`s deep!!!! But, have decided it`ll be worth it when it`s done...….
> 
> Tried to make a pina colada ice cream today....Chef Carlos in Strong Water made one as part of a new cocktail we tried......but it didn't really work out as nice as his!!! I need to get his full recipe next time......
> 
> We supped it anyway...…...more like a pina colada soup!!!


That ice cream sounds lush! Hubs cooked dinner again tonight - long day for me as took Dad to see Mum in the Chapel of Rest and then his new Minister called round to see us. We were just trying on some different suit sizes I’d brought from M&S for him when he arrived.
Then a telephone meeting with my daughters’s solicitor as we have first hearing at court on Friday.
Hubs did naked chicken Kiev’s - yummy but too big a portion for me!
Planning a day out at Chester Zoo with daughter and children tomorrow as it is half term here but weather not looking great so will pack the waterproofs!
Safe travels everyone x


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank you for the warm welcome!!!!  

I just have to say...that as a Canadian...it's hard to cheer for an American team to win the Stanley Cup.  We are Oiler fans  ...but course they have  NOT had much luck in the past few years.  It's been embarrassing actually at their games and how they have not even gotten to play offs.  But we are rooting for St. Lois as well.  Kelly Chase - who back in the day was a defense man,,,and penatly killer and just a big goon knowing for his fighting skills...he is now their color commentator, he used to board at my inlaws when he was playing for the Humboldt Broncos. when he was playing in the AJHL league.  So we do root for St. Lois when they are not playing the Oilers lol.  



schumigirl said:


> How was the wedding.....I never got a chance to ask you on the trip report......I`m sure it was lovely...….



The wedding and whole trip were wonderful.  It was definitely the way to go.  Way less stress to have everyone travel to such an amazing place with plenty of hot humid weather, warm sand and water!!!  It was just such a worry free day.  The wedding co-ordinators took care of everything, all we had to do was get dressed and show up at the times they said.  We have some very memorable stories from the day ( and the week ) from the groom getting sick the day of the wedding and needing to go to the Dr onsite ( where the Dr, gave him a shot which had him feeling better within an hour of administering it ) to myself and the bridal party having to wave down a golf cart to get taken to our own resort after getting our hair and makeup done.  and being sooo late that we had to get them to stop and let us off where everyone who was waiting to get transported to the wedding site were waiting!!!!  They couldn't see the bride before the wedding!!!!!  

There was a nasty bug of some sort going through the resort...and out of the 489 people in our group, there were 12 people got ill - some worse than others.  It wasn't the food, but a surface everyone was touching that was spreading it.  We were all eating at different places on the compound ( there were 4 different resorts that we could visit and use ) at different times.  But it didn't hamper all the great times we all had.  We had great hot ( 45C or 113F ) humid weather with virtually no rain.  The resort was beautiful.  We had superior service, good food, lots of yummy drinks, and were just able to relax and enjoy being with so many friends and family the whole week!  

I believe the hubby now has a bit of the travel bug and understands now why I keep saying we need to go away in the middle of winter.  I don't think  I will have much trouble putting a bug in his ear when we are on week 4 of -30C or colder


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like having your phone go off twice.  Once for flash flood warning, then 10 minutes later, second for tornado warning, seek shelter now!  We had just put gas in the car, and were hurrying home when the second warning went off. Got inside, and now very very windy and noisy rain.  Driving home, we could see the lightning in the distance, and the thunder shook our car.  Glad we got inside for about 10 minutes before the storm hit.  Still going in.  Ah, nothing like a late dinner time to have a storm.  

On ride home, had the AC on, was so muggy out.  And truck in front of us had huge flag blowing in the wind.  Was blowing FYI the right, then just before we turned, as he went straight, no wind.  You can bet I was happy to be home.

Sounds like a beautiful wedding, Pumpkin, even with the sicknesses.  Destination weddings are lovely.  

Mashed taters and my homemade meatballs.   And fresh corn cobs.  Easy meal is always a good thing on week days.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much going on here.  B is at dance rehearsal and I am trying to get some laundry done.  I can’t believe we leave in just a few days. I have been watching the weather in Southern California. If nothing changes it looks like it will be sunny with temps in the low to mid 70s. 



Sue M said:


> Well, I checked Tropicana, it’s around $200 less with the stay over 5 day discount. But don’t know what I’ll do. I’m used to the place we usually stay at. I think both are equally close to Main Gate. Something to think about.


I can’t remember the reason that made me choose the Tropicana. I’ve never been to DL before, so I hope I chose well. 



Robo56 said:


> We left hotel for airport at 3:30 am this morning. It has been a great vacation. Grandson had a great time except getting up so early this morning for airport trip.


 Worst part of vacation - having to go home. 



Lynne G said:


> Last night, the news confirmed, yep tornado confirmed. Seems mostly damage, but an unfortunate death when a car went airborne and smashed into a house, killed a lady inside


 Oh, how awful. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Callie Grace busted out of ICU yesterday!


 Great news!



Monykalyn said:


> Family keeps asking for the "plan". Even though I have told them all multiple times. Too many Disney trips have conditioned them to needing a timeline. May type out something to amuse myself and pass time...but the only set in stone times are flights, cruise boarding. and shore excursions start times.


 I’ve  lost track of all the trips. Where are you going?



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is taking her last final today!! She can't wait!


 I know she must be relieved. 



pattyw said:


> I'm not sure we'll like cleaning and moving in that heat and humidity!!!


 I’ve moved a couple of times in that heat and humidity. No, you won’t like it.


Dinner is ready. Gotta run.


----------



## Sue M

Robo thanks for the birthday cake!  Safe travels home, my that’s an early flight!  I always look for the early evening flight home so I still have some park time or pool time our last day. 

Schumi I’ve always lived on the coast too.  Can’t imagine living anywhere else. 

Got to run pick up husband. He’s taking the suv into the German car mechanic. Needs shocks or something!
Will catch up later.


----------



## keishashadow

Weatherman lied this am, another day of storms tomorrow arrrgh

The ‘Canadian’ hockey talk jogged something I wanted to share...the question I’ve won more than a few trivia contests while cruising...no fair goggling the answer & our resident Canadians are excluded 

What is Canada’s National Summer Sport? 



macraven said:


> _Temps finally dropped at midnight last night to 79 F
> Back in the 90’s today but temps should drop below that in a few days
> 
> As if it would make much of a difference
> Lol
> 
> I can remember living in N Illinois and having to run the furnace at night during the summertime
> 
> I will take ac any day over having the furnace on in the summer
> 
> Pattyw, have you planned another Orlando trip now you are back home?
> 
> I need to go through the thread and see which homies are leaving soon or next month
> 
> I know Monyk leaves soon and think Bobbie  and family head out next month
> Schumi heads back to the States very soon too_



Dave just turned off the boiler on our furnace this evening.  Would’ve been sooner but we both forgot lol



Lynne G said:


> Nothing like having your phone go off twice.  Once for flash flood warning, then 10 minutes later, second for tornado warning, seek shelter now!  We had just put gas in the car, and were hurrying home when the second warning went off. Got inside, and now very very windy and noisy rain.  Driving home, we could see the lightning in the distance, and the thunder shook our car.  Glad we got inside for about 10 minutes before the storm hit.  Still going in.  Ah, nothing like a late dinner time to have a storm.
> 
> On ride home, had the AC on, was so muggy out.  And truck in front of us had huge flag blowing in the wind.  Was blowing FYI the right, then just before we turned, as he went straight, no wind.  You can bet I was happy to be home.
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful wedding, Pumpkin, even with the sicknesses.  Destination weddings are lovely.
> 
> Mashed taters and my homemade meatballs.   And fresh corn cobs.  Easy meal is always a good thing on week days.


Seriously, that warning noise on phone last few days is on heavy repeat here.  Enough to wake the dead.


----------



## keishashadow

Lacrosse


----------



## Sue M

Lynne  so scary!  I’m sure you were relieved to get home. That was too close! I think I’d be hiding in my basement. 

Charade I expect a full report on Tropicana!  I decided to stay put.  I know the place and like it.  Our place is across the street from The Legacy, which is a few hotels down from you.  My youngest says there’s a really good icecream place on your block. It’s almost directly across from main gate entrance.  I didn’t go but she did. I was with friends and one was treating her daughter and asked mine along.  

Pooh glad Callie is home.

Monykalyn yes, it’s great these work experiences open up new doors that they may not have thought of pursuing.   
Haha, you should tell them the plan is there is no plan!

Bobbie how wonderful to reconnect with your cousins. I hope lunch went well. Yay for free beer. I’m not much of a beer drinker but on a hot day I will, esp free lol. I should have used that as a lure to get my daughter over to Seaworld while we were at Universal.  I wanted to go but she didn’t. Because of Black Fish. But free beer may have lured her!  
I don’t know much about the Orlando areas for housing. Only area I’ve heard about is Celebration!  I’m a coast girl. Good luck in your search!  

Keishashadow eek!  That’s so scary. I was on another part of the inlet once ready to launch boat for a paddle and lightening came out of nowhere and hit a tree a few yards from us. I grabbed my friend and screamed. I thought there was an explosion somewhere. 

Pattyw good luck in Lauderdale helping them move. At least there will be AC!  I hope you can nip out to enjoy a bit of beach time. 

Keishashadow what do you mean I’m excluded!  Ha. Everyone knows Canada summer sport is BBQ & drinking beer on the patio!


----------



## Monykalyn

At hotel right across from airport. Son wanted to know how close we were for the morning and I pointed out window. Made just before monsoon storm hit. Did get to see my mom for a bit, dad took off for Wisconsin but on his way back.  He gets restless if stuck in a place for too long.
Love Drury’s Kickback as we didn’t need to leave for dinner.  And the free wine or beer or cocktail doesn’t hurt either,  lots of flight crew staying here too. Eavesdropping on stories (table of pilots sitting by us ).


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Kelly Chase -


 we like Kelly Chase. Way back when DH set up his home gym for him. Still have the signed hockey puck, 


Charade67 said:


> I’ve lost track of all the trips. Where are you going


 Orlando/Universal then cruise. Can’t wait to hear about your trip!

Welllll @pattyw we are coming back to Miami on June 8 off our cruise...and flight not til 630 (out of west Palm Beach)...


Ugh Blues! Get it together! Should be used to nail biters, Cardinals aren’t called “cardiac Cardinals” for nothing...

Maybe Schumi s driveway will be done when she returns from NYC?

Stay cool or warm and dry depending on where y’all at lol!


----------



## Sue M

Safe travels tomorrow Monykalyn Family!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels MonyK.  See the Blues needed that overtime to tie the series.  Older one had game on.  We are still hockey fans, even though no black and orange seen in post season lately.  

Storm last night, created flooding of some streets and down trees blocking roads this morning.  As with Keisha, another line of severe thunderstorms will arrive around dinner time.  May all cross toes and fingers that prom pictures happen and kids gets off before the rain.  

And Thirsty Thursday is here.  And oh so muggy at 6 am, car said 68.  Ick.  Then off at lunchtime no walk for me, Flower pick up, then pick up little one, face and hair appointments, then back home to get ready.  Busy day for me.  Will stop on my way to get little one for iced coffee.  I will certainly need that caffeine.

So,  

Yep, to all:  

And remember:




Ah yes, so looking forward to the weekend.  

With that.  A bit of tea.  Have a totally great Thursday, have fun MonyK, Patty, next weekend’s quick trip sounds lovely, Schumi’s driveway should be getting done, quite awesome, and Sue, you sound busy too, hope your daughter’s court goes well for her, Pumpkin, hope all is well, and that goes for Mac, Charade, Robo,Tink, Keisha, Buckeev, and every other homie I have not listed.


----------



## macraven

_Good camel day to all 
Closer to the weekend!!

Monyk is leaving today for vacation 
I think all of us should join her..

Charade comes up next on the list for her family trip
Nice graduation present for her daughter Miss B
California is calling her name

Hope both homies take pictures for us as we do love trip pictures 

For those having storms and cooler temps, move next door to me and we can swap stories about our ac bills 
Jk

Today I will cook dinner
No idea what to fix but it won’t be pizza 
Had that out last night

Another doc appt Friday
Hope I win the lottery on it 


Sending homie hugs and perfect weather for all of youse_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Is there really any point to Thursday other than it's one day closer to Friday?

Morning, homies! Graduation last night in our little small town....a class of 40 kids. Yes, you read that right....4-0. Our last day of school here is on the 4th. With graduation having been last night for the Class of '19, Corey says he's now a Senior but I'm going into it kicking and screaming. His last day of school is the 4th and I say he's still a Junior! LOL!

Another day of record heat here. It's too early for this mess! Hopefully the Midwest will see some relief and calm from the storms today...they sure need it!

Have a great day, everyone....it's almost Friday!


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Everyone knows Canada summer sport is BBQ & drinking beer on the patio!



My kind of summer sport!!  



Monykalyn said:


> Welllll @pattyw we are coming back to Miami on June 8 off our cruise...and flight not til 630 (out of west Palm Beach)...



We're only a short distance a way!!  Need a ride to the airport???  Would love to see you guys!!!



macraven said:


> Another doc appt Friday
> Hope I win the lottery on it



Sending good thoughts your way!!

Pooh, Lynne, Keisha, Real, Sue, Charade, Pumpkin, Bobbie, Robo, Schumi and if I forgot to call you by name please forgive my memory loss and know I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## keishashadow

It’s raining, it’s pouring, wish I were snoring. Stayed up to watch dem blues edge one out, yea!

On 2nd cuppa, need another.  Didn’t take my normal am nappie after driving son to work. Southwest release day tends to be between 6 & 7 Crickets.  Website message as to release date is still the same, today. They are on 2nd strike for me in less than a month.  Can’t blame everything on Boeing.

Stir fry chicken here today, easy peasy

Monyk - sounds like a great trip, enjoy



Sue M said:


> Keishashadow what do you mean I’m excluded! Ha. Everyone knows Canada summer sport is BBQ & drinking beer on the patio


Lol is that before or after you wrestle a moose?


macraven said:


> Good camel day to all
> Closer to the weekend!!


Well, you’re half right. 


macraven said:


> Another doc appt Friday
> Hope I win the lottery on it


Hedge your bets.
Was behind someone in lottery line recently, they were taking forever on the various options.  Lastly, she decided to play the daily lottery, triple 7’s, and wanted to box it.


----------



## Sue M

Mac hope your doc appt goes well tomorrow. 

It’s only 6am, ugh. Dogs woke me up at 5:00 and couldn’t get back to sleep. 

It’s a bit overcast this morning. Watching early news, some may be due to the forest fire from Alberta.  Nothing much on the agenda today except dinner out with girlfriends.  They’re taking me out for my birthday to my fav Italian place.

Lynne good luck today!

Keishashadow after moose wrestling of course!


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels Monyk…...have a wonderful trip.....look forward to hearing all about it...….one of my friends goes to Cuba every summer and loves it.....have fun!!!! 


What a day!!!!! 

Drive is moving along, but such a mess today......most of it down the far end of the drive, but tomorrow will be nearer the house.....but to be fair they are clearing up as they go along and doing a fabulous job......will be finished while I`m away I think. 

They are enjoying many, many mugs of tea and biscuits and bottles of water as it`s been hot this morning...….keeps them happy......nice guys actually and hard workers, so I don't mind keeping them supplied with drinks and such. 

But.....why does everyone want you at the one time???? Just been one of those days......had to upset one friend and postpone another.....but they`ll survive.....

So, my plans of doing another two posts on trip report are out of the window today.......but, have put some chicken thighs in the slow cooker with a mix of stuff for dinner.....quick and easy......

Hope your Thursday is a good one...….


----------



## Monykalyn

We made it! Early call to airport as Flight was at 7:30. And we too had to stay up to see Blues win- DH wailed (when ended in a tie in regulation) “we are supposed to be sleeping now”!  


pattyw said:


> We're only a short distance a way!! Need a ride to the airport??? Would love to see you guys!!!


we will have a rental but if you have time and a suggestion we do have time to kill..appreciate the sweet offer!

Worn out, debating on goin down to pool for a while, or even just get energy to get some ice for a drink- of course we stopped at ABC Liquors...lady asked if we have a loyalty card- no but I really should! Even dd asked if we are still “tourists” as it’s literally “coming home”.

Went to Peach Valley cafe for lunch. Delicious and the apple fritters-omg. Hot fresh and yummy. Then Publix for some water and snacks.

Pooh I’m still trying to wrap my head around my middle dd is a senior now!

May take nap first...parks later


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Sans family 



Lynne G said:


> And prom alert: Little one's prom is now two days away.



Lynne congratulations to your daughter....hope she has a great time at her prom.




Lynne G said:


> And yes, most of what I post I take directly from my phone, I don't load it to a host site first. Been doing that even with the old DIS.



I do that too. I always post from my phone. Pictures are great with the iPhone 10x max.




bobbie68 said:


> The teens were playing on the wii and Brian and I started looking at areas to look at in Florida. It is a lot of work trying to narrow down some places. There is so much to look at. I am at 10 to look at



Good luck to you bobbie68 on the home search in Florida.




Monykalyn said:


> Just got off phone with Alysa- she just found out hat the seismology research she is doing in New Mexico and Alaska this summer will be presented at a conference in San Francisco in December- so she’s excited about going to Cali and stressed that it’s the week before finals lol.



Congratulations to your daughter monyk...what a honor to be asked to present her paper at the conference in San  Francisco.




Lynne G said:


> Eek, such an early flight, Robo. Safe travels, and so happy you and grandson had a great time.



Thanks Lynne, we had a uneventful flight. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Callie Grace busted out of ICU yesterday!



Great news on Callie Grace.




Monykalyn said:


> hope the flight is smooth and uneventful. May end up on an early am flight home after HHN-haven't quite decided on return flights yet...hoping later ones come down a bit.



Flight was very smooth...we had a female pilot this time and she did a fabulous job.

Have safe flight and a wonderful trip with the family....you deserve it.




bobbie68 said:


> Today I am going to meet one of my younger cousin's for lunch. We haven't spoken in many years, not sure why. Her mother and my mother were sisters. Both died of cancer so we have that in common plus a few other things. I hope it goes well. Lunch over Panera should be good.



Hope your lunch goes well bobbie68.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo I am so glad you had a great trip with your grandson. Yuk early flights. I use to them but now I have trouble. I like a little more time in the morning. I hope you have a safe flight home!!



Yep, I like a bit more time too, but we didn’t have much options to choose from. 




Charade67 said:


> Worst part of vacation - having to go home.



I’am looking forward to HHN. It made it easier knowing I will be back in September.




Sue M said:


> Robo thanks for the birthday cake! Safe travels home, my that’s an early flight! I always look for the early evening flight home so I still have some park time or pool time our last day.



Your welcome, hope you had a great day on your birthday.

Grandson went up to guest bedroom after we got home yesterday and a nice long nap. I took a short nap too. 

Received a phone call when I woke from my nap yesterday that my older sisters grandson died tragically. He was only 19. She and her family, my nephew (his dad) are traveling from Florida up here to a Southern Indiana.  Please remember them in your prayers. So devastating.


----------



## macraven

_Woot!
Monyk and family have arrived and are ready for a nap

At least you are settled into your room and now you can relax and catch some zzzzz’s now_


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Please remember them in your prayers. So devastating.



So very sorry to hear this. Prayers are on the way to your family!


----------



## macraven

_Just read your post Robo
Sending hugs for the family and prayers for all of you

News like what you received is very hard to take in at first
Very difficult for the parents and you/family at this time

_


----------



## pattyw

Lynne- prom this weekend?? Yay!! Send some pics!!


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy yourself Monyk…….love Peach Valley Café...amazing little place.....and yes, we too have a loyalty card for ABC......lol.....the guy we kind of know suggested it a few visits back when we had been in a few times...….yes, more local than tourists!!!! 

Robo…..how truly awful! And only 19....absolutely heartbreaking news. It`s going to be such a dreadful time....how do you even come to terms with that.....many hugs sent to you and your family......

poohishome…...I missed the little girl had been sent home......fabulous news, must be such a relief for everyone.....what a lovely outcome.


Watching an episode of Poirot tonight......not much on  the tv....but may head through to the huge screen and watch a movie.....for some reason they do look better on that one......although I can watch movies on any size tv to be honest......

Mild night and pollen must be high as my eyes are scratchy......

Friday tomorrow...….another day of tea making and not much else apart from some housework......it`s not been as dusty as I might have thought, but I guess that will come..….

Think it`ll be an early night tonight......and realised we`ve been home a week already...……

But......96 days till we do it all over again...…...


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Received a phone call when I woke from my nap yesterday that my older sisters grandson died tragically. He was only 19. She and her family, my nephew (his dad) are traveling from Florida up here to a Southern Indiana. Please remember them in your prayers. So devastating.


Oh my goodness, that is so sad to read, can’t imagine how the family will manage to bounce back from such a tragedy.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Slow day at work today until it was almost time to go home. I wanted to leave a little early because I needed to fix B’s hair before taking her to dress rehearsal. Thirty minutes before I needed to leave I had a new client wanting to schedule an appointment, a returning client who had new insurance (and wasn’t given all the information she needed), and a call from an insurance company needing more information on one of our new therapists. On the way home I realized I was almost out of gas, so another delay. I managed to get everything done, got B to rehearsal, and made it home in time to meet with pet sitter who will be looking after Caspian while we are gone. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I expect a full report on Tropicana! I decided to stay put. I know the place and like it. Our place is across the street from The Legacy, which is a few hotels down from you. My youngest says there’s a really good icecream place on your block. It’s almost directly across from main gate entrance. I didn’t go but she did. I was with friends and one was treating her daughter and asked mine along.


 I’ll try to do some posting while we are there. I will only have my phone with me though, so posts will probably be short. 



Monykalyn said:


> Orlando/Universal then cruise. Can’t wait to hear about your trip!


Hope you have a great trip. 



Lynne G said:


> Flower pick up, then pick up little one, face and hair appointments, then back home to get ready.


 Prom tonight? Hope she has a great time. 



Robo56 said:


> Pictures are great with the iPhone 10x max.


I’ve been playing with the settings on mine. I should do a search and find out what all it is capable of.



Robo56 said:


> Received a phone call when I woke from my nap yesterday that my older sisters grandson died tragically. He was only 19.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for the family.


Well,  I should get up and do something productive, but there is a Thor movie coming on in a few minutes. I think I will just sit and watch.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, my DH came to watch her go off with her 16 other friends in a huge white limo.  He said, our little one is grown up.  Yeah, and we are so proud of her.  

All 17 kids:



Little one and her friend:



Need a ride?  Get in....

Senior prom is a go.  

Could not do outside nice pictures as was raining most of the time.  Good thing was, as got to where limo was, rain held off.  

Now I may be asleep before she comes home, though I will wake when I hear rthe door open.  Then I usually go back to sleep if I get a reply.  

And a final hehe, DH asked why little one had socks in her pocketbook.  Do you think those girls dance around in those high heels?  Yep, shoes and purses go in a big pile, as the girls all dance in socks.  Don’t blame them.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi glad to hear driveway is coming along and dust isn’t too bad. 

Monykalyn where is this Peach Valley?  Sounds yummy.  I get my alcohol from Walgreens Liquor store. There’s one in Deerfield so I buy before leaving for Orlando. Yes, I have loyalty cards for both Walgreens and CVS!  

Robo I’m so sorry to hear that. How tragic. You and your family are in my prayers. 
I agree, photos are great on my IPhone 10x Max. I never bother taking my camera along anymore. Just use my phone. 

Charade busy day, glad everything worked out!  Looking forward to updates when you can!  I agree with Robo, about iPhone camera!  Works quite well. My hotel just dropped $50. So I asked for adjustment. Now that you mentioned price drops I’m going to keep watching my rates! 

Off to get ready for dinner!  Change clothes, makeup....


----------



## Lynne G

And Robo, such very sad news.  19 way too young to pass away.  Sending prayers and many hugs to your whole family. I hope some peace and comfort to your sister’s family. 

Hoping for a quiet night.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne lovely pics!  Glad the rain held off. Your daughter looks gorgeous.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Lynne G What lovely pics of your daughter! Nothing like prom night!

@Robo56 How truly awful! I will most certainly keep your family in my thoughts. I can't even begin to imagine. ❤


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Received a phone call when I woke from my nap yesterday that my older sisters grandson died tragically. He was only 19.


Oh no I cannot imagine the pain your family is feeling. I hope family being together provides some comfort. 

Well boy talked me into pool time, bought floats for lazy river and spent a couple hours there. Shower and off to City walk for dinner. Tried Pat OBriens as they are having a passholder special (free dessert if get two entrees plus 15% off for premier). One and done.  It was just ok. The best part was the bread pudding which was actually fabulous.
Then we went to IoA for a couple rides- somehow Spider-Man seems to always be our first ride, then did Kong, the FJ got a butter  beer and headed out.
Will see if we want to do EE tomorrow-DD wants to wander around Diagon Alley...


And I did a thing: got a call from Carnival offering upgrade to Grand Suite for $478 total - well I took it! Huge space and priority boarding. I had bought upgrade to get faster boarding so I can get a refund on that ~$60.  Really excited for the huge balcony now!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Oh no I cannot imagine the pain your family is feeling. I hope family being together provides some comfort.
> 
> Well boy talked me into pool time, bought floats for lazy river and spent a couple hours there. Shower and off to City walk for dinner. Tried Pat OBriens as they are having a passholder special (free dessert if get two entrees plus 15% off for premier). One and done.  It was just ok. The best part was the bread pudding which was actually fabulous.
> Then we went to IoA for a couple rides- somehow Spider-Man seems to always be our first ride, then did Kong, the FJ got a butter  beer and headed out.
> Will see if we want to do EE tomorrow-DD wants to wander around Diagon Alley...
> 
> 
> And I did a thing: got a call from Carnival offering upgrade to Grand Suite for $478 total - well I took it! Huge space and priority boarding. I had bought upgrade to get faster boarding so I can get a refund on that ~$60.  Really excited for the huge balcony now!


Are you staying at CB?  I love lazy rivers and planned on going over to check it out but......sigh!

Woohoo for upgrade! That’s fantastic!


----------



## schumigirl

​​




​


​​


​


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 404733
> 
> Aww, my DH came to watch her go off with her 16 other friends in a huge white limo.  He said, our little one is grown up.  Yeah, and we are so proud of her.
> 
> All 17 kids:
> 
> View attachment 404735
> 
> Little one and her friend:
> 
> View attachment 404736
> 
> Need a ride?  Get in....View attachment 404737
> 
> Senior prom is a go.
> 
> Could not do outside nice pictures as was raining most of the time.  Good thing was, as got to where limo was, rain held off.
> 
> Now I may be asleep before she comes home, though I will wake when I hear rthe door open.  Then I usually go back to sleep if I get a reply.
> 
> And a final hehe, DH asked why little one had socks in her pocketbook.  Do you think those girls dance around in those high heels?  Yep, shoes and purses go in a big pile, as the girls all dance in socks.  Don’t blame them.



She looks lovely Lynne......yep, you must be so proud!!!

I don't blame her for taking socks to dance in.....my nephews new wife changed into comfy white sparkly tennis shoes when the dancing started at their wedding.....she said she wanted to dance at her wedding in comfort.....quite right too…...

But, lovely pictures you have of her and her friends........yes, all grown up now.....




Sue M said:


> Schumi glad to hear driveway is coming along and dust isn’t too bad.
> 
> Monykalyn where is this Peach Valley?  Sounds yummy.



Sue, the Peach Valley Cafe we used near Universal on Dr Phillips Blvd has closed down. It was a lovely little place and not many tourists compared to other places...….food was good and incredibly fresh.......there is another on S Orange Ave, Monyk must have gone to that one......glad to hear it was as good though 


MonyK…...Fabulous upgrade!!!!!! Oh you`ll love that huge balcony!!!! Sound perfect...….look forward to seeing pictures!!!!! 



We have rain this morning.…...very miserable grey day......glad I don't have to go out anywhere.....

Guys are here and first mugs of tea have been distributed already......quite a few of them today!!

So, I have been helping a few friends organise trips to Orlando and further afield. I need to pick a few people`s brains about Disney as I don't go there so have no clue......although the new Star Wars stuff looks amazing!!!! And as a non star wars fan, that's saying something......but I never read the Disney boards...….why would you read boards of places you don't go???

Will do a little research this morning......thankfully there is a ton of helpful folks around...….although trying to explain the booking fast pass and Disney dining is a hard sell...….it verges on genius!!!!

So, that's my day ahead...….little trip report, little research......and making mugs of tea for the guys outside...….

Have a great Friday...…….


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, I enjoyed that Peach Valley on Dr. Phillips too, but glad you told about its closing, Schumi.  Was a quick ride from RPR.

And a nice Friday is here. 

Woke up couple of minutes after 12:30am. Little one said she was going to bed, when I called out if it was her. Then sleep for both of us. 

And  thank you for all nice comments about little one.  She is a good kid.

and a big woot!  Great upgrade MonyK, and refund too. I would be on that too if offered for that price.  Have a perfect cruise, and pool time looked fun.  I like lazy rivers.

Once again I would stick my hand out for tea.  Nice of you to continue to provide drinks to the driveway workers, Schumi.  Enjoy those quotes, and nice you are helping a friend plan their holiday trip to the Mouse. 

Hey, it is Friday.  A dance or two for that.


----------



## PoohIsHome

FRIDAY!!!!!   

@Monykalyn Fabulous score on the upgrade for your cruise!!! I'd LOVE to do a cruise......if it weren't for that whole ship out in the wide open waters thing. LOL!

Ahhh, lazy rivers. Nothing like a warm bath with a couple thousand of your closest friends. Makes me miss Water Country in Williamsburg. We lived close enough that Corey and I would go several times a week for a couple hours after I'd get off work and the timing was perfect. We'd get there just as the roasted tourists would be heading out.

@schumigirl How kind of you to use what you've learned over the years to help others plan their vacations. We thought about Disney this fall specifically for Star Wars, but when I explained the planning and the rigid adherence to a schedule while on vacation.....well, we're booked at HRH for a reason.

@macraven Thinking about that dr's appointment you have today.

@Robo56 Thinking of your family. ❤


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m up earlier than I would like to be. I just put tonight’s dinner in the crock pot. Later this morning I have to take Caspian to the vet for his yearly checkup and rabies shot. I tried giving him his medication this morning (to calm him before going to the vet) but he refused to eat the food with the medication in it. Thankfully dh is home and will help me get him into the carrier. 
After the vet we are going shopping. B wants a new pair of slip on shoes to wear on the airplane. I have suggested Skechers GoWalk. I probably need to replace one of my pair. I’ve been wearing them about 3 years and they are starting to come apart. I hate to get rid of them because they are the most comfortable shoes I own. 



Lynne G said:


> Aww, my DH came to watch her go off with her 16 other friends in a huge white limo.


She looks beautiful. Love the limo. B went to prom in an old Toyota. 



Sue M said:


> Charade busy day, glad everything worked out! Looking forward to updates when you can! I agree with Robo, about iPhone camera! Works quite well. My hotel just dropped $50. So I asked for adjustment. Now that you mentioned price drops I’m going to keep watching my rates!


I think dh might be bringing his laptop on vacation. He’s teaching some online classes during summer and needs to stay connected to his classes. If he brings it I should be able to borrow it to make a few posts. 



Monykalyn said:


> And I did a thing: got a call from Carnival offering upgrade to Grand Suite for $478 total - well I took it! Huge space and priority boarding. I had bought upgrade to get faster boarding so I can get a refund on that ~$60. Really excited for the huge balcony now!


 Wow, congrats on the upgrade. 



schumigirl said:


> So, I have been helping a few friends organise trips to Orlando and further afield. I need to pick a few people`s brains about Disney as I don't go there so have no clue......although the new Star Wars stuff looks amazing!!!! And as a non star wars fan, that's saying something......but I never read the Disney boards...….why would you read boards of places you don't go???


We do minimal planning when going to Disney. We book dinning reservations and fast passes, but that is about all. I never even know about touring plans until a couple of years ago. I recommend downloading the park app. We found it quite helpful for monitoring ride wait times. 


I’m off to get ready to start the day. I’d rather go back to sleep.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning all.  No plans this am, needed to sleep. Kids are still out.
LOVE Cabana Bay, I’ve stayed in Disney Values too, but his has sooo many more amenities (including pool slides, hot tubs etc). We are in Thunderbird building, high floor facing pool. So easy to glance out and see if chairs available. Love the kitchenette-cup of coffee in hand, yogurt for breakfast, water chilling for later. We did buy pool drinks yesterday with the souvenir cup- hoo boy were they strong, but good. I think I drank two bottles of water to make up for it. Lazy river surprisingly isn’t too crowded! 

Lynne your daughter is just gorgeous and that dress was beautiful. Looks like it was custom made for her, and I adore that color!

Schumi OMG I need buttons made with those minions memes!


schumigirl said:


> there is another on S Orange Ave, Monyk must have gone to that one......glad to hear it was as good though


Yep that’s the one. Friendly efficient staff, food was good and they bring this fab fritters hot in a paper bag to table and shake them up with the cinnamon sugar right at your table-mmmmm. Loved the summer salad. Boy didn’t care for the chicken pot pie- I thought it was good, but I think a heavier dish than he bargained for-tried to warm him! Happy planning for friends Disney trip! Can’t say I miss that - while I enjoyed the anticipation once there it was again to have to follow schedules, FP times, ADRs...it’s why we utilized lounges more and more and winged it on FP. 

Thinking it might be time to wake the kiddos...boy wants a new pair of sandals, and pool time. Maybe parks later. Friends coming off cruise May be coming later too, as they have some time to kill before flight home tonight.

Charade I hope you do get to do some posts even if it’s just pictures! Haven’t been to Cali since I was 6!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Live report from MonyK.  Sounds like a perfect stay at CB.  Have not stayed there, but maybe one of these days.  Spoiled that we like the Portofino and also RPR, have no desire to stay at HR, but will stay at SF this Fall.  Endless looks good too, as a 2 bedroom at a good price, would be welcome.  Cruise is coming soon for you, and nice if friends could say hello, before their flight home.  And definitely would like to see pictures of your awesome upgraded cabin.

Trip getting so close Charade.  Yep, good, worn, walking shoes are perfect for vacation.  Hope B and you find ones to break in quick, so have them for your trip.  And yes, it's been about 5 years since we were in DL, so happy to see pictures if you can post.  And yeah, my Dsis had to drug her one cat when going to the vet.  Seems the first time that cat went, bit the vet and drew blood.  Hence, that cat had to be very drugged to visit the vet.  Siamese, and boy was he stubborn, and not always friendly.

And yay!  It's Friday is right, Pooh.  Hope all is good with you and family.

Robo, still sending prayers, and thinking of you, with sympathy.  

Mac, hope you pass all the tests today.  And find a cup of coffee.

Tink, if you are working today, hope it goes quick, and you enjoy some wine tonight.

With that, it's almost cool inside, tea is needed.  And ooh, someone brought in Munchkins.  Sweet.  

Sun is shining and the only day the weather guy said had no chance of rain.  Those changes will continue tomorrow. But that's okay.  84 the high, and walk for lunch will be just lovely.


----------



## tink1957

Robo, so sorry to hear about your loss.  We lost my nephew at 26 back in the 90s and I know how devastating it is  

Lynne...love the pics of your little one...she is beautiful.

Hope Mac's dr visit goes well and she passes the tests with flying colors.

Bon voyage monyk...have a boat drink or 2 for me 

Hi to Carole, Janet, patty sue, charade, Bobbie and anyone else who is reading along...hope you have a wonderful day  and I get this posted before the popups shut me off like the past few times.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!
> 
> @Monykalyn Fabulous score on the upgrade for your cruise!!! I'd LOVE to do a cruise......if it weren't for that whole ship out in the wide open waters thing. LOL!
> 
> Ahhh, lazy rivers. Nothing like a warm bath with a couple thousand of your closest friends. Makes me miss Water Country in Williamsburg. We lived close enough that Corey and I would go several times a week for a couple hours after I'd get off work and the timing was perfect. We'd get there just as the roasted tourists would be heading out.
> 
> @schumigirl How kind of you to use what you've learned over the years to help others plan their vacations. We thought about Disney this fall specifically for Star Wars, but when I explained the planning and the rigid adherence to a schedule while on vacation.....well, we're booked at HRH for a reason.
> 
> @macraven Thinking about that dr's appointment you have today.
> 
> @Robo56 Thinking of your family. ❤



Yep, love helping them......but they’re fussy! So it’s fun......lol......yes, I’d avoid SW for a long time!!!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m up earlier than I would like to be. I just put tonight’s dinner in the crock pot. Later this morning I have to take Caspian to the vet for his yearly checkup and rabies shot. I tried giving him his medication this morning (to calm him before going to the vet) but he refused to eat the food with the medication in it. Thankfully dh is home and will help me get him into the carrier.
> After the vet we are going shopping. B wants a new pair of slip on shoes to wear on the airplane. I have suggested Skechers GoWalk. I probably need to replace one of my pair. I’ve been wearing them about 3 years and they are starting to come apart. I hate to get rid of them because they are the most comfortable shoes I own.
> 
> 
> She looks beautiful. Love the limo. B went to prom in an old Toyota.
> 
> 
> I think dh might be bringing his laptop on vacation. He’s teaching some online classes during summer and needs to stay connected to his classes. If he brings it I should be able to borrow it to make a few posts.
> 
> Wow, congrats on the upgrade.
> 
> We do minimal planning when going to Disney. We book dinning reservations and fast passes, but that is about all. I never even know about touring plans until a couple of years ago. I recommend downloading the park app. We found it quite helpful for monitoring ride wait times.
> 
> 
> I’m off to get ready to start the day. I’d rather go back to sleep.



Planning rides is alien to me. Cannot get my head around it......and wouldn’t be a thing I’d do......one of the reasons Disney doesn’t appeal......but trying to explain to folks who have never been, dining reservations and which park do you want to go to on a certain day....well, it’s a hard sell.......
Universal is so much easier to arrange for them!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Morning all.  No plans this am, needed to sleep. Kids are still out.
> LOVE Cabana Bay, I’ve stayed in Disney Values too, but his has sooo many more amenities (including pool slides, hot tubs etc). We are in Thunderbird building, high floor facing pool. So easy to glance out and see if chairs available. Love the kitchenette-cup of coffee in hand, yogurt for breakfast, water chilling for later. We did buy pool drinks yesterday with the souvenir cup- hoo boy were they strong, but good. I think I drank two bottles of water to make up for it. Lazy river surprisingly isn’t too crowded!
> 
> Lynne your daughter is just gorgeous and that dress was beautiful. Looks like it was custom made for her, and I adore that color!
> 
> Schumi OMG I need buttons made with those minions memes!
> 
> Yep that’s the one. Friendly efficient staff, food was good and they bring this fab fritters hot in a paper bag to table and shake them up with the cinnamon sugar right at your table-mmmmm. Loved the summer salad. Boy didn’t care for the chicken pot pie- I thought it was good, but I think a heavier dish than he bargained for-tried to warm him! Happy planning for friends Disney trip! Can’t say I miss that - while I enjoyed the anticipation once there it was again to have to follow schedules, FP times, ADRs...it’s why we utilized lounges more and more and winged it on FP.
> 
> Thinking it might be time to wake the kiddos...boy wants a new pair of sandals, and pool time. Maybe parks later. Friends coming off cruise May be coming later too, as they have some time to kill before flight home tonight.
> 
> Charade I hope you do get to do some posts even if it’s just pictures! Haven’t been to Cali since I was 6!



Lol......I liked them too!!! 

I’m glad to know that other location is good......some folks were asking me about it and I said I’d never been.....now I can tell them it’s a good one!!!
 Yes, schedules are not for us.....and friends so far aren’t liking the sound of certain things.....but we’ll plough through.......so far they’ve decided on either Grand Floridian or......wait for it,.........somewhere else......lol......

Yes, helpful comment Arabella.........very helpful........



tink1957 said:


> Robo, so sorry to hear about your loss.  We lost my nephew at 26 back in the 90s and I know how devastating it is
> 
> Lynne...love the pics of your little one...she is beautiful.
> 
> Hope Mac's dr visit goes well and she passes the tests with flying colors.
> 
> Bon voyage monyk...have a boat drink or 2 for me
> 
> Hi to Carole, Janet, patty sue, charade, Bobbie and anyone else who is reading along...hope you have a wonderful day  and I get this posted before the popups shut me off like the past few times.



How dreadful Vicki. Not sure where you begin to heal from that.....not sure you ever do! 

Hope you’re doing ok.........



It’s warm but dull.......load of washing out on line and dried.........ironing tonight........

Making a (I think) lovely fish pie for tonight.......Kyle isn’t keen on it, so making him mac n cheese.......he’s easy to please. 

Guys have gone for the day.......back Monday and should be finished by Friday next week........will see it through iPad when it’s done till I get home.....

Time for a cuppa........


----------



## bobbie68

Morning It was a busy two days getting ready for Liv's scholar award last night. It turned out very nice. We had some family and friends join us so it was nice to share. For this event they pick the top 10 students from the 2 high schools. It was nice they gave the recipients a corasge with the school colors.  There were a lot of family and friends as well as teachers. It was nice some of the teachers that Liv listed as influential for her came and they brought her cards and gifts. It was such a surprise but a wonderful thought. Liv was beaming all night and I had some tears (happy)through mine. The food was good and overall a great night.



Tonight for celebrating Liv's last day of school she wants to go to the Asian Buffet for dinner. Off we go there and no cooking.

It is cool but sunny finally today!!!

Thanks everyone for the happy house hunting wishes!!!

Robo I am so sorry for your loss.  A loss like that is so hard to comprehend. I hope you and your family find peace in this tough time. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Mac Sending good thoughts and wishes for your doctor appointment today.

Monykalyn I am so glad to hear you report in from Cabana Bay. Love the resort it is so much fun! Great score on the upgrade, we had one on our cruise best thing ever! Have a great trip!

Lynne Your daughter looked beautiful!! Wow I don't think I have seen a limo that big! It looks like they were going to have a lot of fun!!

Charade countdown yay!! Oh I hope you find the pair of shoes that are comfy for you. There is nothing like walking in a park with uncomfortable shoes. I can't wait to hear about your trip. Good luck at the vet!!

Tink Nice to see you post and have a great day!

Keishashadow I made a stir fry with tofu last week and the teens really enjoyed it. We are trying to watch our meat intake. I do love chicken stir fry. My sentiments exactly I could stay in bed during the rain.

Sue I hope you had a nice lunch with your friends. I hope the weather stays good!!

Pooh I know how you feel about holding on to your teen going up a year. It feels like just yesterday I said she was going to high school. Wow only 40 graduating Liv has 225 in her graduating class. Enjoy the summer with him.

Patty I hope you are getting the warm Florida weather soon. Enjoy your six flags trips! I go there sometimes just to eat on the dining plan!!

Schumi That is so cool that you help friends plan their trips! They must have a great time when you do! I have done that too and enjoy it very much. I have  thought about a travel agent but they aren't used as much any more. Glad that you are having nice weather. I hope it warms up here for you next week!! Fish pie? I have not made that it sounds good!

Well I am off I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## macraven

_I’ll catch up and read all the posts later today
I’m behind in this thread

Back home from doc appointment and failed the test
Back Tuesday to the hospital for 4th test 
I’m dropping this subject now so I don’t have to think about it

Back later today 

Hope all going fine for the homies

It’s friday and weekend about to start!
Sunshine and lollipops time for all
Woot.._


----------



## keishashadow

TGIFhad plans for GD’s doubleheader softball game this evening. Trying contain my disappointment the 2nd one has been forfeited haha not.  Oldest DS treating to celebrate my Mr’s BD, woot.  Nothing much else planned for this weekend as Mr is working it.  Somebody has to pay for those vacations.

Mac hang in there!



Charade67 said:


> Well, I should get up and do something productive, but there is a Thor movie coming on in a few minutes. I think I will just sit and watch.


Near perfect evening in my book, he is so easy on the eyes.  Did u see last Avenger’s movie Hahahaha what a hoot he is in it


Lynne G said:


> And a final hehe, DH asked why little one had socks in her pocketbook. Do you think those girls dance around in those high heels? Yep, shoes and purses go in a big pile, as the girls all dance in socks. Don’t blame them.


OMG, the Louie’s plopped in a heap on the floor?  I may faint lol

She is absolutely stunning Lynne!



Monykalyn said:


> And I did a thing: got a call from Carnival offering upgrade to Grand Suite for $478 total - well I took it! Huge space and priority boarding. I had bought upgrade to get faster boarding so I can get a refund on that ~$60. Really excited for the huge balcony now!


She shoots & scores, big time!!! Wowzer, please post pics!  PS the priority boarding on CCL out of PC is a need, not a want.



schumigirl said:


> So, I have been helping a few friends organise trips to Orlando and further afield. I need to pick a few people`s brains about Disney as I don't go there so have no clue......although the new Star Wars stuff looks amazing!!!! And as a non star wars fan, that's saying something......but I never read the Disney boards...….*why would you read boards of places you don't go???*



I term it board envy.  At least they spread their malcontent around.

Yes, SW looks absolutely amazing.  Have heard from several people asking for advice how to navigate it. Anybody who says they know is full of it, it’s a big unknown, especially as to how the crowds will impact things.


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m up earlier than I would like to be. I just put tonight’s dinner in the crock pot. Later this morning I have to take Caspian to the vet for his yearly checkup and rabies shot. I tried giving him his medication this morning (to calm him before going to the vet) but he refused to eat the food with the medication in it. Thankfully dh is home and will help me get him into the carrier.
> After the vet we are going shopping. B wants a new pair of slip on shoes to wear on the airplane. I have suggested Skechers GoWalk. I probably need to replace one of my pair. I’ve been wearing them about 3 years and they are starting to come apart. I hate to get rid of them because they are the most comfortable shoes I own.



stuffing a cat into a carrier is one of life’s major challenges.

Saw a ton of that style of Skechers at ross this week on heavy discount, none in my size though.  Would be hesitant to order online, they always seem to run huge.



Monykalyn said:


> Morning all. No plans this am, needed to sleep. Kids are still out.
> LOVE Cabana Bay, I’ve stayed in Disney Values too, but his has sooo many more amenities (including pool slides, hot tubs etc). We are in Thunderbird building, high floor facing pool. So easy to glance out and see if chairs available. Love the kitchenette-cup of coffee in hand, yogurt for breakfast, water chilling for later. We did buy pool drinks yesterday with the souvenir cup- hoo boy were they strong, but good. I think I drank two bottles of water to make up for it. Lazy river surprisingly isn’t too crowded!



Nice to hear you are enjoying it

I’m trying to wrap my head around trying CB but have a few reservations.  Akin to the disney values some of the rooms seem so far flung from pool & bus stop.    Decidedly not a fan at end of long day to have a longer hike back to room.  Let’s just say I walked to parks once from RP and let it end there lol

Have you walked over to SF & hopped on the boat to parks?  Wondering how long that whole process would take.



Lynne G said:


> Yay! Live report from MonyK. Sounds like a perfect stay at CB. Have not stayed there, but maybe one of these days. Spoiled that we like the Portofino and also RPR, have no desire to stay at HR, but will stay at SF this Fall.


HR is so nice as to walkability and pool pretty cool too, missed it when hands were tied with the youfirst program.  I adore SF!  Vibe is so cool, think it has the best pool & overall food quality for standard restuarants onsite



schumigirl said:


> Planning rides is alien to me. Cannot get my head around it......and wouldn’t be a thing I’d do......one of the reasons Disney doesn’t appeal......but trying to explain to folks who have never been, dining reservations and which park do you want to go to on a certain day....well, it’s a hard sell.......
> Universal is so much easier to arrange for them!!!



I just switched a hoop de doo (dinner show) reservation for 7/3 around yesterday.  Have been watching like a hawk for the slot to open.

As for anybody saying they know ‘how to beat’ the inevitable SW crush 

I need to jump into planning DL trip for August. It’s even more complicated with max pass system. Hope it’s one of those things that once you stumble thru first day it becomes easier to understand



bobbie68 said:


> Keishashadow I made a stir fry with tofu last week and the teens really enjoyed it. We are trying to watch our meat intake. I do love chicken stir fry. My sentiments exactly I could stay in bed during the rain.



First, love the pic of you & your DD, a doppelgänger, had to look for the corsage.

I want to like tofu, really do, it’s the texture that throws me.  This go round on the stir fry I used 1/4 of the chicken I normally do.  Not by choice, only had one large breast in upstairs freezer.  With all the veggies, it made enough for 4 large servings and nobody noticed the change!  Small steps add up.


----------



## Lynne G

How nice for Liv, and wonderful picture, Bobbie.  Ah, high school ending so soon.  Poor little one still has 2 more weeks, before graduation.  

Keisha, sounds like a good week-end.  Yep, was never one to boo hoo after a forfeit.  Score for that just before 4th of July ressie.  I find for most, patience is the word.  That, and lucky.  It is a Friday, so go enjoy.  Kids thought our weather was great, so they are relaxing at my Dsis's pool. Some one's gotta pay for the car, so here I am with office lights, no pool in sight.  

Oh Mac, sorry to hear, but hope all is well with round 4.  Sending mummy dust your way.

And with kids ending camp and going back to school, seriously thinking about enjoying some Potter in between.  Seems no APH, but SMSM available.  Maybe  4 or 5 nights.  Have to see airfare.  Hmmmm, more use of my and little one's AP.  Burning hole pocket?  Maybe.  Just maybe.


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> How dreadful Vicki. Not sure where you begin to heal from that.....not sure you ever do!
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok.........
> 
> 
> 
> It’s warm but dull.......load of washing out on line and dried.........ironing tonight........
> 
> Making a (I think) lovely fish pie for tonight.......Kyle isn’t keen on it, so making him mac n cheese.......he’s easy to please.
> 
> Guys have gone for the day.......back Monday and should be finished by Friday next week........will see it through iPad when it’s done till I get home.....
> 
> Time for a cuppa........


I will always remember Michael as the little boy I took fishing every time he came to visit his Grandpa and for the awesome man he grew up to be.

Here's a link to a story about how he died... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0R5qGuENxmWWACFe3qrH6P&cshid=1559322610981


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I will always remember Michael as the little boy I took fishing every time he came to visit his Grandpa and for the awesome man he grew up to be.
> 
> Here's a link to a story about how he died... https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw0R5qGuENxmWWACFe3qrH6P&cshid=1559322610981



Vicki that is heartbreaking. 

But, what a true hero he was. It was so touching to read, how he saved all those people, and staying with the man and helped keep him conscious, that was an incredible act and shows what kind of man he was. We need more people like that in the world.....thank you for sharing that story of your Michael.....


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, so horrible to hear about your loss of nephew, and how he died, being so kind and helpful to all, without concern for him.  May he always be remembered, and as a hero to many.


----------



## schumigirl

mac....hope you`re doing ok, docs appointments are never fun, sending lots of hugs your way....….  

Charade is it this weekend you go on your trip?? I thought it was August you left...….who am I thinking of...….if I miss you have a wonderful trip with your family...…..

bobbie….congrats to your daughter again......she is so like you!!!! Sounds like a wonderful night, and happy tears are always good tears......enjoy that buffet tonight.....

Fish pie is lovely......usually a winter warmer dish, but friends were down as the boats came in this morning and handed in some fresh fish and I had some shrimps and other fish, so fish pie it is......mashed potato on top with a beautiful creamy sauce inside.....it was lush!!!! Yes, don't know anyone who uses a travel agent anymore.....it`s so easy to do everything yourself......but these friends haven't been to the USA before as they have lived abroad for many years, and know how often we have been so pick our brains for their upcoming trip...…they`re staying for a month so I have a lot to plan...….yes, I did volunteer to plan this......lol......

Keisha.....spot on with your assessment as usual...….some of the boards on this site I have never even clicked on???? 

Yes, SW will be amazing.... I doubt I`ll ever see it, but I still like the idea of the hotel when it`s up and running.....I think that could be a real treat for Tom...…..yes, I`d suffer like that for him..….

Oh DL doesn't sound much better!!!! But, glad you got what you wanted......pleased to hear that......you`re definitely our resident expert on all things like that!!!! And other things of course.....

Tofu...….. I put a piece in my mouth in the club lounge from a salad ......thought it was a large piece of chicken......oh lordy!!!! I wasn't very ladylike...….out it popped like someone had performed the Heimlich manoeuvre on me...…. Nope not for me...…..


Beautiful evening here......did go for a little walk along the beach this afternoon...….too nice a day to stay in.......we were only gone an hour or so, and missed three phone calls to the landline......of course. 

Having a dark and stormy tonight......just the one...….ironing is all done, fish pie I cooked was delicious...….just enough for two and Kyle loved his mac n cheese........so, a lazy evening ahead...….trying to decide what to watch on tv tonight...…..

Sitting at the back of the house enjoying the last of the sun before it sets....and it is warm!!! Not sit outside warm.....but in our garden room it`s lovely.....time for rum!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - that is sad story but inspirational, thanks for sharing.  Nice to know there are real hero’s out there, somewhere.

Carole Fish pie eh?  IDK, not a fan of pot pies in general after eating far too many in my childhood when times were lean, filled with ‘mystery’ ingredients

Doing a 180 here for a Friday funny.  Reminds me of my boys...I did’t do it mom laments


----------



## schumigirl

lol...….no mystery ingredients in this dish....I know what you mean though...

This is roughly what I make it with...….it`s a cookbook recipe I adapt a little.....

        2 large shallots or 1 onion, peeled and chopped

2 tbsp olive oil
40g butter
1 large thyme sprig, leaves only
4 tbsp Noilly Prat, dry vermouth or white wine
4 tbsp plain flour
250ml fish, chicken or vegetable stock (a stock cube is fine)
200 ml milk
4 tbsp double cream
3 tbsp chopped fresh parsley
Monkfish tail chopped
180g skinless salmon fillets
250g skinless cod or haddock fillets
200g queen scallops
150g king prawns
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

​*For the Mashed Potato Topping*
​
750g Desirée potatoes, peeled
75g butter, cubed (usually more is used)
50ml hot milk
2 large egg yolks
100g medium Cheddar cheese, grated
​I think double cream is your heavy cream and king prawns are shrimp....large shrimp...…..and I miss out the thyme and add chives....and kind of use less milk and more cream......luscious dish!!!!

Always love when Tom looks like he wants to lick the plate...…

That is a cute funny.....beautiful dogs that breed!! Who used to have those type of dogs......was it Bonnie??


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Caspian survived his trip to the vet. He is in good health and has had his rabies vaccine for the year.
Went to the mall to do some shoe shopping. B found a pair that she liked very quickly. They are pink Skechers.  I decided to get some more jeans since it looks like we will have some cool nights in CA. I had gone into the dressing room to try on a pair. As I was putting my old jeans back on the button popped off. I quickly paid for the new pair and then went back into the dressing room to put them on to wear home. I gues I was lucky that it happened today instead of next week while walking down Hollywood Blvd.
While I was shopping B decided to get me a little gift.



Monykalyn said:


> LOVE Cabana Bay, I’ve stayed in Disney Values too, but his has sooo many more amenities (including pool slides, hot tubs etc). We are in Thunderbird building, high floor facing pool. So easy to glance out and see if chairs available. Love the kitchenette-cup of coffee in hand, yogurt for breakfast, water chilling for later. We did buy pool drinks yesterday with the souvenir cup- hoo boy were they strong, but good. I think I drank two bottles of water to make up for it. Lazy river surprisingly isn’t too crowded!


Cabana Bay sounds really nice. I wouldn’t mind staying there sometime. Dh wants to stay at the Hard Rock next time just because it’s Hard Rock. 



bobbie68 said:


> Morning It was a busy two days getting ready for Liv's scholar award last night. It turned out very nice. We had some family and friends join us so it was nice to share. For this event they pick the top 10 students from the 2 high schools. It was nice they gave the recipients a corasge with the school colors. There were a lot of family and friends as well as teachers. It was nice some of the teachers that Liv listed as influential for her came and they brought her cards and gifts. It was such a surprise but a wonderful thought. Liv was beaming all night and I had some tears (happy)through mine. The food was good and overall a great night.


 Sounds like a really special night. I wish we had something like that here. 



macraven said:


> Back home from doc appointment and failed the test
> Back Tuesday to the hospital for 4th test


 Sorry to hear that Mac. Hope things are better next visit. 



keishashadow said:


> Near perfect evening in my book, he is so easy on the eyes. Did u see last Avenger’s movie Hahahaha what a hoot he is in it


 I saw it, but was not happy about it. I hope thinks change back before the next movie. If there is going to be another Thor movie.



keishashadow said:


> Saw a ton of that style of Skechers at ross this week on heavy discount, none in my size though. Would be hesitant to order online, they always seem to run huge.


 I wish I had read this before going shopping. I may stop by our Ross anyway and see if they have any. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade is it this weekend you go on your trip?? I thought it was August you left...….who am I thinking of...….if I miss you have a wonderful trip with your family...


Thank you. We leave on Tuesday.  Tomorrow and Sunday B has her final dance recital. This year’s theme is Hollywood. 

Apologies for any mistakes. I had to switch from iPad to phone. I don’t really like posting on a phone.


----------



## Monykalyn

Not sure how to fix it but view this afternoon.  We are actually in Starlight building lol, not thunderbird.  Thunderbird corner to Castaway is actually super close to walkway to Sapphire falls.  I think we are in corner furthest from everything, but after Staying at Pop, Saratoga Springs and Coronado Springs it’s  not bad at all. If you line up through slide tower we are on top floor there.
Went to parks for a bit saw Horror makeup show- different people than last time, and crying from laughing. No WAY that show would fly at Disney! Did ET. Checked out UOAP lounge- got our buttons for May and June will be there tomorrow. Betelgeuse came rushing into lounge while we were there- hilarious. Also saw MiB peeps: fab characters although did get interrupted by Scooby gang -minus scooby- who were looking for Scooby. Love love love the characters interactions at Universal! Spontaneous and hilarious!  Thinking we may hit Bayliner Diner and head back over for a couple hours. Or not...no guilt over missing fast passes planned 60 days in advance here!


macraven said:


> Back home from doc appointment and failed the test
> Back Tuesday to the hospital for 4th test


 hoping 4 is the charm! Hugs to you!


keishashadow said:


> Oldest DS treating to celebrate my Mr’s BD, woot. Nothing much else planned for this weekend as Mr is working it. Somebody has to pay for those vacations.


 sounds really nice!


keishashadow said:


> I’m trying to wrap my head around trying CB but have a few reservations. Akin to the disney values some of the rooms seem so far flung from pool & bus stop. Decidedly not a fan at end of long day to have a longer hike back to room. Let’s just say I walked to parks once from RP and let it end there lo


 I guess cuz I’m used to Pop and Coronado it’s no time bad at all. Bus situation is certainly better than Disney. We stayed proffered at All Stars and even then I think walk was longer.


keishashadow said:


> Have you walked over to SF & hopped on the boat to parks? Wondering how long that whole process would take.


 no but I’m tempted. Our building would still be a walk, but we could park the car right at walkway and then drive back. I think sapphire bus or water taxi would Ben just as fast as CB bus at end of night simply sienna to number of people waiting for CB bus. Long line but moved quick as busses line up one right after another. But it’s HOT there with no breeze.


tink1957 said:


> I will always remember Michael as the little boy I took fishing every time he came to visit his Grandpa and for the awesome man he grew up to be.


 wow what an actual hero! True heroes have lasting stories like these, what’s forgotten is the pain of the families coping with their loss, and families should be recognized for their pain. Hugs to you!





schumigirl said:


> lol...….no mystery ingredients in this dish....I know what you mean though...


 mmmm sounds very like a seafood casserole I make. I love it’s but family not as much.


Charade67 said:


> Caspian survived his trip to the vet. He is in good health and has had his rabies vaccine for the year.


 another battle won! I’ll be looking forward to any pics and posts you can do!

Hope you figure out the bonus trip Lynne, am renewing mine and middles pass, so looking to sneak in another trip (after HHN) with her before she hops off to college next fall


----------



## schumigirl

​
​​
​​



​​




​


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 404986Not sure how to fix it but view this afternoon.  We are actually in Starlight building lol, not thunderbird.  Thunderbird corner to Castaway is actually super close to walkway to Sapphire falls.  I think we are in corner furthest from everything, but after Staying at Pop, Saratoga Springs and Coronado Springs it’s  not bad at all. If you line up through slide tower we are on top floor there.
> Went to parks for a bit saw Horror makeup show- different people than last time, and crying from laughing. No WAY that show would fly at Disney! Did ET. Checked out UOAP lounge- got our buttons for May and June will be there tomorrow. Betelgeuse came rushing into lounge while we were there- hilarious. Also saw MiB peeps: fab characters although did get interrupted by Scooby gang -minus scooby- who were looking for Scooby. Love love love the characters interactions at Universal! Spontaneous and hilarious!  Thinking we may hit Bayliner Diner and head back over for a couple hours. Or not...no guilt over missing fast passes planned 60 days in advance here!
> hoping 4 is the charm! Hugs to you!
> sounds really nice!
> I guess cuz I’m used to Pop and Coronado it’s no time bad at all. Bus situation is certainly better than Disney. We stayed proffered at All Stars and even then I think walk was longer.
> no but I’m tempted. Our building would still be a walk, but we could park the car right at walkway and then drive back. I think sapphire bus or water taxi would Ben just as fast as CB bus at end of night simply sienna to number of people waiting for CB bus. Long line but moved quick as busses line up one right after another. But it’s HOT there with no breeze.
> wow what an actual hero! True heroes have lasting stories like these, what’s forgotten is the pain of the families coping with their loss, and families should be recognized for their pain. Hugs to you! mmmm sounds very like a seafood casserole I make. I love it’s but family not as much.
> another battle won! I’ll be looking forward to any pics and posts you can do!
> 
> Hope you figure out the bonus trip Lynne, am renewing mine and middles pass, so looking to sneak in another trip (after HHN) with her before she hops off to college next fall



It certainly seems to be unusually hot...….fabulous isn't it!!!! I`m sure you`re loving every second……..

It`s a lot thicker than a casserole, and you definitely know you`re eating a pie...…. It`s not really a summer dish, but so delicious, well Kyle doesn't think so....lol.........and yay on the extra trip planned!!!! Always good to do...….glad you`re having such a lovely time......and cruise still to come.....



Looks to be a lovely day here...….sun is shining and I`ve had first cup of tea.....think I emptied the teapot by myself!!! Will have breakfast soon when we are all up......well, Kyle and I are up...…..

No plans today, but I`m sure we`ll go for a drive out somewhere......we all need a turn…..think Kyle has driven most so far...…..we love it!!!!

Bacon and croissants on order this morning...…..


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, all. Heartbroken this morning for VA.....this one hit close to home.

@Charade67 Getting excited for you!! Tuesday will be here before you know it! Hope you're able to check in and post the occasional pic while you're gone.   Glad Caspian AND you survived the trip to the vet!

@Monykalyn That pic just fuels my fire for 173 days (not that I'm counting or anything) to fly by! And YAY for an extra trip planned!!

@keishashadow I hated what they did with Thor in Endgame! I live in the Appalachian region....I can see that in WalMart! 

Other than a birthday party for my 3 year old nephew, not much going on here today. Hoping to find some time to spend in my sewing room to finish up a couple of quilt tops.

And speaking of extra trips planned. Nothing concrete yet, but I'm trying to work out dates to plan a brief solo trip in late September/early October to do HHN and quite possibly meet some of you happy shiny people. I'll know more after school starts back and we get the schedule for Homecoming week.

Happy Saturday, homies!


----------



## Lynne G

No fish fan here’s, so would never make any seafood pie or other. When we used to go to a holiday business dinner, the host always served a seafood stew.  After several years of me not really eating it, the host asked why.  I said I was not fond of fish, nor the smell of it, but I didn’t mind the meal.  Next year, she served me a beef filet.  So nice of her.  I will eat shrimp if it is very fresh and cooked. 

Happy Birthday to Pooh’s nephew.  3 year olds are so cute.  I hope there is lots of cake and fun.  

Gray start, but rain to hold off until later in the day.  Not much planned.  Little one is doing camp work, and older one wants to watch Godzilla, so tickets for him and I for the evening show.  Little one is taking a pass.  

With that, great picture MonyK, and nice gift from B to her mom.  

Tea, why thank you.

Super Saturday to all the homies.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Lynne G said:


> No fish fan here’s, so would never make any seafood pie or other. When we used to go to a holiday business dinner, the host always served a seafood stew. After several years of me not really eating it, the host asked why. I said I was not fond of fish, nor the smell of it, but I didn’t mind the meal. Next year, she served me a beef filet. So nice of her. I will eat shrimp if it is very fresh and cooked.



I made a fish stew many years ago....we had pizza that night. LOL! We've never met anything that swims that we won't eat, but it MUST be fresh.

I'll be anxious to hear what you think of Godzilla....we're still on the fence.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, all. Heartbroken this morning for VA.....this one hit close to home.
> 
> @Charade67 Getting excited for you!! Tuesday will be here before you know it! Hope you're able to check in and post the occasional pic while you're gone.   Glad Caspian AND you survived the trip to the vet!
> 
> @Monykalyn That pic just fuels my fire for 173 days (not that I'm counting or anything) to fly by! And YAY for an extra trip planned!!
> 
> @keishashadow I hated what they did with Thor in Endgame! I live in the Appalachian region....I can see that in WalMart!
> 
> Other than a birthday party for my 3 year old nephew, not much going on here today. Hoping to find some time to spend in my sewing room to finish up a couple of quilt tops.
> 
> And speaking of extra trips planned. Nothing concrete yet, but I'm trying to work out dates to plan a brief solo trip in late September/early October to do HHN and quite possibly meet some of you happy shiny people. I'll know more after school starts back and we get the schedule for Homecoming week.
> 
> Happy Saturday, homies!




It really is dreadful to see what happened there. It never ceases to be shocking.

If you do get dates for a trip then, pop over to the thread where many are listing their dates.....there are many of us who will be around over September.....


Lynne G said:


> No fish fan here’s, so would never make any seafood pie or other. When we used to go to a holiday business dinner, the host always served a seafood stew.  After several years of me not really eating it, the host asked why.  I said I was not fond of fish, nor the smell of it, but I didn’t mind the meal.  Next year, she served me a beef filet.  So nice of her.  I will eat shrimp if it is very fresh and cooked.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Pooh’s nephew.  3 year olds are so cute.  I hope there is lots of cake and fun.
> 
> Gray start, but rain to hold off until later in the day.  Not much planned.  Little one is doing camp work, and older one wants to watch Godzilla, so tickets for him and I for the evening show.  Little one is taking a pass.
> 
> With that, great picture MonyK, and nice gift from B to her mom.
> 
> Tea, why thank you.
> 
> Super Saturday to all the homies.



Oh we love fish in this house!!! Always have done......we have always been lucky enough to live beside fishing areas so everything has always been fresh and tasty...….I`m only not keen on heads on fish like Sea Bass and always have that in filets...….

Have a great Saturday...….




PoohIsHome said:


> I made a fish stew many years ago....we had pizza that night. LOL! We've never met anything that swims that we won't eat, but it MUST be fresh.
> 
> I'll be anxious to hear what you think of Godzilla....we're still on the fence.



lol......I agree it has to be fresher than fresh.......we sometimes notice the smell in grocery stores of fish, which it shouldn't...….and wonder why folks buy it......we have fisherman down the beach that sell fresh as they land......always the best way. And our area is famous for crab....some of the nicest around!!!! Now I want crab...….

Funny thing is I don't like fish stew...….or fish casserole......but make it creamy in a pie....lovely!!!  My friend makes an amazing bouillabaisse according to Tom, but I don't eat it.....not sure what it is......we all have our little idiosyncrasies I guess........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today is day 1 of recital weekend which means I will be gone almost all day. B has to be at the auditorium by 11:30. They have a show at 1:00 and then another at 7:00. I usually just attend one of the shows during the weekend, but since this is her last recital I decided to attend them all. 

MonyK - I saw the whole Scooby gang when I was last at Universal. I’ve loved that show since I was a kid, so I just had to get a picture with them.  

Pooh - Happy birthday to your nephew. I know I won’t be going to Orlando in the fall, but would like to meet if I’m ever in your area. If I remember correctly you live near the Natural Tunnel? I would like to see it someday. 

Lynne - Dh wants to see Godzilla. B and I are going to pass. 

Not a huge fish fan here, but I do like some. My favorite seafood is scallops though I don’t get to eat them often. 

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

You watch the coverage of the numerous gun violence on the tv so often, it’s difficult not to become just a bit numb, which should never happen in a sane society.  no easy answer as to how to prevent but something has to be attempted to try.

All the fish talk had me tempted to post the fish heads video but going for good karma today 

Last night dinner at neighborhood place that’s best in the area, near the rural far-flung ball field.  they specialize in italian & bar food.  Wings are quite awesome.  Long wait, they have a small kitchen and struggle when crowded, but not an issue when you are in good company and in no particular rush IMO

What was rather gross was the fried fish smell that was literally permeating the dining room...Friday special  Not sure if the oil was overdue to be switched out (wings were great as usual?) or they needed new exhaust fan in kitchen but I feel the need to wash our clothing pronto, can still smell it, lingering.  Yuck.  

Hoping the Mr gets home from work early enough to sneak in Godzilla before the hockey game.   Hey, it’s a classic lol loved since a kid, have sat thru all the schlocky offerings over the years

Charade - Lol re the hammer

Monyk -sounds like you are having a great time!  CB is starting to tempt me.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Charade - Lol re the hammer


She also gave me a Wonder Woman keychain. I put  WW with my keys and have the hammer hanging from the side of my purse. 

B is trying my patience this morning. We need to leave in a few minutes and she isn’t even close to being ready. I have no idea what she has been doing all morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I think you need to adopt Tom every now and again......

He loves things like Godzilla and Star Wars type movies.......youse guys would be good company for him to go see all those that I really, really don't enjoy...…..I saw Godzilla as an 8 year old with my two cousins and they were whooping with excitement......I actually think it was the first time in my life I remember being excruciatingly bored...….

Food place sounds good last night, well minus the odour of over fried fish...….never nice!! Love a local place though that's worth waiting for. Enjoy the movie if you see it and the game.....


Three different meals tonight...…..Kyle had pizza.....he needed the oven at one temperature.....Tom was having oven cooked fish and chips....all frozen......and the oven needed to be higher.....we have a double oven with loads of shelves and an Aga......yet, they were rowing over who gets to cook on one single shelf.....lol...….Kyle won...….

I had spicy chicken, ginger and pineapple stir fry in lemon sauce....with plain boiled rice......it was so spicy, but delicious.....loads of fresh sliced ginger which Tom hates...…..lush!!!! 

We all managed to eat at the same time too which we always do if we are all in. 

Not sure what we`re doing tonight...…..I`m half asleep already and it`s 6.30pm...….no going out with friends tonight I think.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh B had that pond water movement this morning.  Enjoy her last recitals.  Makes for a long day.  

Some errands with the older one, now just relaxing.  Some stores were hot inside.  You can bet, I am enjoying our AC on, both in car and home.  

A what for dinner.  Our usual Chinese or other.  Pizza does sound good, hope Kyle enjoyed eating his, since he won the oven war.  

Ick, Keisha, I hate that fried stuff smell.  I would taking a shower and washing my clothes pronto.  I do that when my clothes smell of smokers’ smoke too.  Air out the car as well.  Two smells I also don’t like.  At least the food was good.

Made chicken nuggets for lunch, with some bacon.  Older one put his on a roll.  I did not.    Still have not heard a peep from little one.  Guess they are not done the camp setting up work.  I am thinking she will be home around 4 or 5 tonight.  Then we do a quick dinner, and leave her with her iPad screen.

Will let ya know my thoughts on Godzilla.

And so sad to hear of another shooting of people in VA Beach last night.  We should never stop trying to stop such horror.


----------



## Charade67

We are at intermission of the first recital show. I enjoy watching the dances, but wish the show wasn’t so long. 
I got a pleasant surprise today. Each year the studio awards a couple of small scholarships and other awards to a few of the dancers. There is one award, The Spirit of [Dance Studio] award, that has only been awarded twice since it was created. Today B became the third recipient of that award. 

Intermission over.


----------



## Lynne G

Big Congratulations to B, Charade.  That is awesome she received that award.  

Well, it is a go.  Another summer AP night, here we come.  And now have to buy older one an AP.  Hmm, couple of days before our January cruise?  AP use.....


----------



## Lynne G

So, pizza won out, plus Parmesan Bites.  When picked up, car smelled like garlic.  Such a late dinner.

Well Godzilla was okay for me, I thought was too long, but my more loving monster kid thought was a great movie.  And what added to the length was 50 minutes of previews. All but one, X Men one, was a definite no.  

Quiet night, and both kids have camp work tomorrow.  The mom alarm will most likely sound, as they have to be out of the house early tomorrow morning.

Mac, hope this finds you well.  Sent an email to Tony, and got a response fast.  May use him for our quick trip coming up in a couple of months, and still thinking about using him in the Fall. 

Booked a last minute summer trip, late night flights both ways.  The hotel at the airport was so expensive, was cheaper to add night to our hotel when gettin in.  And to surprise my older one, a little bit more to stay at the Portofino over RPR. Not that he does not like RPR, but likes the Portofino style more, and he was not happy that last year, little one and I stayed in the Portofino, and had stayed with him at RPR.  I figure I would rather not have to pack up and check out to check in, then to just check  in very late night, and hope room ready, then we can crash and nothing planned for the next day.  That is the plan, anyway.  Flights and hotel booked.  

Have a good night all!

Hope MonyK is enjoying her cabin, lucky duck.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is, and kids are almost out the door.  Wash day it is,  The sun is out, and another chance for storms.  Even more humid, and again in the 80’s.  Here is hoping we do not get those storms, like yesterday, all wet stayed North if us.

Hope all are doing great, and Schumi has a new driveway now, or soon.


----------



## schumigirl

​​




​​



​​


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats on the trip you have planned Lynne.....sounds like fun!!! And always nice to have another one in the planning...….



Such a busy morning today...…..but.....all this digging up of the drive has caused us, I believe to have an influx of spiders...….

Well, we had two last night…….. One in sitting room beside the fire and then one in the bedroom as we went to bed...….I can`t seem to scream quietly apparently!!! Kyle heard me from the other side of the house.....lol....we do live in a rural area so I guess spiders aren't uncommon, but never had two within an hour before...….I hate spiders!!!!

Such a warm day.....but rain has been intermittent.....no point in hanging washing out as we keep getting downpours then brilliant sunshine again...….it`ll dry inside as it is incredibly warm here today.....

Roast chicken coated with honey mustard for dinner tonight...….jersey royal potatoes and will think about veg later...…..

Have a great Sunday...…...


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, all.

Just a quick drive by as we're headed out in just a couple of minutes. Hope everyone has a fantastic day...should be a beautiful one here! Thinking a steak salad for dinner tonight out on the deck.

Spiders? Only one solution....


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  It’s Fear the Walking Deadseason 5 day...Dwight, Daniel & Troy, oh my .  Hope they step up the pace a tad this go-round.

sound like the seniors have a case of nerves due to their futures looming large, big adjustment not unexpected.  Soon they’ll be back to their charming selves...not.  Seems like they all tend get a case of the college freshman big britches in some degree until they thankfully settle into their new norm.  Buckle in, it’s going to be a bumpy but fun ride watching them soar gals lol

Carole - so an arachnophobia house would be off the table? I was raised not to kill spiders in the house or it would rain.  Never quite got the wisdom to remove them outside...figured they’d be back in a few days.  We get those scary little but fat black ones now & again. Convinced they’re black widows lol.  I’m not above setting off a bomb if more than a few rear their little heads.



Lynne G said:


> Well Godzilla was okay for me, I thought was too long, but my more loving monster kid thought was a great movie. And what added to the length was 50 minutes of previews. All but one, X Men one, was a definite no.



Congrats on the trip, I complement your DS on his taste in resorts.  What hotel were u pricing at airport?  Have never gotten the Hyatt to reach my comfort zone.  Have booked a few of the offsite ones with free shuttle/breakfast that I was more than happy with though.  Currently, have 2 arrivals into MCO far later than usual due to less flight offerings, sigh.  Not sure what I’m going to do for that first night.  

The first third of movie was bit of snooze for me too but it certainly rocked later. So glad our previews not that long.  It’s gotten to point where since mr hates to put in contacts for the 3D, we usually book the IMAX & reserve our seats.  Tend to allow a half hour for the previews as to our ETA. We were there earlier than usual yesterday, timed previews only 15 minutes & just the tail end of that Maria Meneous (sp) spiel - yea!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Last dance recital today. I think we will get brunch, go to the recital, get supper, then go to a graduation party for one of B’s friends. DH and I are friends with her parents, so we will probably spend some time at the party too. 

Spiders - We had them on the lover level of our house when we first moved in. Way too many of them. We now get regular pest control service. 

Cannot believe we leave for CA in 2 days. Guess i should start packing tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Pooh and Keisha and Charade, afternoon to Schumi.

Yep, I am an Indiana Jones re snakes with spiders too.  I can give a nice scream seeing either.

Pooh, steak on the grill sounds like a great meal.

Charade, sounds like a nice day, and ah, I am a last minute packer, but a big wahoo for a 2 day countdown.

Keisha, it was the Hyatt. What started as a reasonable price, 80 plus in taxes and fees, and it became a solid no.  No military rate available either, or that is what was offered.  Heck, even the Portofino was almost 100 dollars less than the Hyatt’s rate, and that includes tax.  I was thinking about doing a free shuttle close to airport hotel, but when we are arriving so late, I am liking the idea of being where I want to be, and not having to move the next morning.  It is odd, as I have gotten the Hyatt at reasonable rates in the past.  And the kids agreed, while we really like our own wheels, for our 5 night stay, Tony’s wheels will fit the bill.  Need to call him, and get that confirmed.  And since I want to buy my older one an AP, going to buy that 2 day HHN ticket too.  Slowly getting excited.  

Just did my grocery shopping, now have to get the wash before the new hot water heater is finally put in.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Sunday all!! Busy day yesterday. We did A LOT of yardwork because today the rain has returned! I think we're going to skip planting annuals and veggies this year. The weather is horrible! Our heat continues to go on at night- lows are in the 40s and low 50s! Brrr!!

Sending well wishes to Mac!

Hoping Monyk is having a great time on the cruise!!

 to everyone here! I'm trying to catch up with all the posts!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Nope, no spiders for me.....kill em all.....would never do a house like that.....although they don’t bother me so much on FJ....I just close my eyes....lol.....but I don’t want them as room mates!!!  Whacked and vacuumed up.......

charade,.....We don’t live in a climate that needs pest control thank goodness......so we’re lucky there.....despite living surrounded by farmland we never have any issues with mice or worse......thankfully! Would hate to have to think about things like that.........guess I’ll never live in areas that do!!! Yep, time to think of packing.......

Hey Patty......glad the gardening is all done.......I hear you on the veg.....our gardener has planted some.......but not as much as usual as he feels it’s not going to be a fertile summer??? He’s usually right.......although our fruit trees will yield a lot.....I take his word!!! 

I hope it stays a little cooler for mum and I arriving Thursday.......she likes it a little cool......



Dinner out of the way early as Kyle is going out........it was lovely....and no more spiders today! Had mix of rain and sunshine......but hot. 

But tonight Plan to watch Rush Hour 2......I need to check I have all our paperwork sorted for travel this week.......

Spending the day away tomorrow.......there will be lots of mess as they lay some of the concrete........we’re going to shop!!!!  Have lunch out and wander back when they’re gone hopefully mid afternoon.......will be finished by Friday I hope......

Time for cup of tea..........


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Nope, no spiders for me..



Ick- spiders!! My love of animals ends with insects.... and snakes! 



schumigirl said:


> He’s usually right.......although our fruit trees will yield a lot.....I take his word!!!
> 
> I hope it stays a little cooler for mum and I arriving Thursday.......she likes it a little cool......



Yep- it isn't looking good for summer plantings here!!  Hope NYC stays cool for you! It's usually at least 5-10 degrees warmer on that part of the state. Hope dry weather moves in.  Cool weather is ok, but rain and dampness is just depressing!


----------



## Monykalyn

I’m here! Still at Cabana Bay- cruise starts tomorrow, early morning for drive to Miami. Went to NBC grill last night with friends from college- who are down here at same time. Watched blues lose 
Late Lazy morning around pool, headed off to parks. Have t really used EP on our passes much- will today to hit the favorites, eating leftovers from other meals for lunch today in room.
Storms at home apparently. Did have a bit of rain yesterday afternoon. Otherwise sunny, with some clouds. Humidity seems a bit up today, otherwise while hot, hasn’t been the thick air soupy hot. 
Love the character meets here. And got our June AP pin depicting the new Hagrid ride. Apparently they are already on EBay for $20   Very glad they are scanning each pass and only giving one to each passholder present.

Think everyone’s showered and fed now, off to parks.


----------



## schumigirl

Fingers crossed Patty.....yes insects and reptiles are not for me at all!!!

Have a safe trip tomorrow MonyK…….glad you`ve had such a good trip and your pictures are lovely...….gotta love Popeye...….


So hot here tonight and strangely humid.....lovely breeze coming in the open windows and doors out to garden are open in this room...….although I am keeping one of my peepers making sure no spiders come in...…  although I doubt very much they`ll use the doors!!!!

Feeling very unorganised for my trip on Wednesday.....I`m sure my mum is packed and ready to go.....haven't done a thing yet......oops......will be out all day tomorrow and then Tuesday morning I`m at hairdresser.....so Tuesday afternoon will be packing.......it`s only for a week......so I should be fine......

Watching Rush Hour 2 in a bit when we move out of this room...….love that movie!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Dance is officially over. It’s going to be really weird not going to classes or recitals. She’s been doing this for 14 y ears. 
Tomorrow I will go to work and then come home and pack. I have no idea what to pack. This is what the Hollywood forecast looks like next week.

I guess I’ll pack both jeans and shorts. 
I checked our flight for Tuesday and we don’t leave until 4:00. I suppose I could go into work Tuesday morning, but I doubt that will happen. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, sounds like a nice day, and ah, I am a last minute packer, but a big wahoo for a 2 day countdown.


I don’t think I’ve ever started packing for a trip sooner than the day before we leave. 


pattyw said:


> Our heat continues to go on at night- lows are in the 40s and low 50s! Brrr!!


We’ve had our ac on 24/7 for the past several weeks.


schumigirl said:


> charade,.....We don’t live in a climate that needs pest control thank goodness......so we’re lucky there.....despite living surrounded by farmland we never have any issues with mice or worse......thankfully! Would hate to have to think about things like that.........guess I’ll never live in areas that do!!! Yep, time to think of packing.......


 I’m jealous. I would love to be bug free. We get spiders, ants, and plenty of flying, stinging insects. 


Monykalyn said:


> I’m here! Still at Cabana Bay- cruise starts tomorrow, early morning for drive to Miami.


Hope you have a great cruise. 

I may go to bed early tonight. I need to be well rested so I can deal with people tomorrow. I have a suspicion that we are going to be very busy tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

It so feels like a Sunday night.   Heat on?  Ack, turned down the AC as was not cool enough. 

Was not lucky today.  Cell of thunderstorm left roads into rivers and poor little one was being pelted with hail as she zip lined at camp.  She thought it was pretty neat though.  And a huge bang then very loud thunder, with fire whistle went off and fire trucks were heard minutes later about an hour ago.  Glad it was not our property.  

Have fun on cruise MonyK.  Great pictures from your CB stay.  

Charade, last work day is always the busiest, I always seem to find.


----------



## schumigirl

​

​






​





​


----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday morning...….

Woke up around 5.30 and just got up...….leaving early before the mess starts today...….will drive an hour or so away and spend at least all morning and lunch out...….will make the gang a large brew of tea before I leave, then leave them a couple of flasks of tea......

Then get myself sorted with what I need to leave Wednesday...….still have a few things I need to get, and tomorrow afternoon will pack......

Getting the train from local station then get another up to Manchester Airport where I check into the Radisson and then wander back down to meet her train that comes in later...….fly Thursday morning around 10.30.....hopefully...…..

Have a great Monday......almost breakfast time...……...


----------



## Sue M

Good evening!  Skimmed thru trying to catch up!  Nice photo Bobbie. Congrats!
Safe travels for Charade.  Looks like you’ll have nice weather.
Mac good luck on 4th.
Monykalyn Bon Voyage! 
Keishashadow yay Dead is back!  I liked the season opener. Looks like it will be a good season. I get my husband to get rid of any spiders etc in the house. He puts them outside!  I won’t touch them. Nope.

Schumi did you say you’re friends are interested in GF?  We love that resort. We’ve had bay views and garden/pool views. Both are lovely. I like a view of the courtyard pool. 
So nice of you to help plan. When I first started going to WDW I bought WDW the Unofficial Guide. It was very useful. Now WDW is so complicated to plan, sigh. 60 days ahead you pretty much have to decide which parks you’re going to each day.  I think I like DL planning with Max Pass better. 
Sounds like the driveway is coming along

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Good evening!  Skimmed thru trying to catch up!  Nice photo Bobbie. Congrats!
> Safe travels for Charade.  Looks like you’ll have nice weather.
> Mac good luck on 4th.
> Monykalyn Bon Voyage!
> Keishashadow yay Dead is back!  I liked the season opener. Looks like it will be a good season. I get my husband to get rid of any spiders etc in the house. He puts them outside!  I won’t touch them. Nope.
> 
> Schumi did you say you’re friends are interested in GF?  We love that resort. We’ve had bay views and garden/pool views. Both are lovely. I like a view of the courtyard pool.
> So nice of you to help plan. When I first started going to WDW I bought WDW the Unofficial Guide. It was very useful. Now WDW is so complicated to plan, sigh. 60 days ahead you pretty much have to decide which parks you’re going to each day.  I think I like DL planning with Max Pass better.
> Sounds like the driveway is coming along
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend.



Yep, I passed them along to a friend of a friend in Orlando who can help them with GF and all things Disney.....she’s in charge of something or other at the hotel......they’re getting sorted. Yep, that type of planning isn’t for us at all......

Yep, driveway taking shape.......the gang have just arrived  and tea had been made......just waiting for Tom to come back from taking Kyle to work.....his car has been in garage since this started......it’s a 40 minute drive each way, so soon as Tom is back we’ll head out of the way for a while....

Must be after midnight for you now Sue........sleep well when you do go to bed.......


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, good to hear from you.  Hope all doing well.

Schumi, sounds like a nice day, and hope the driveway gets done before you leave.  HeHe, we will both be on trains on Wednesday, but me, to the City, not the airport this time.  Looked at weather yesterday, said, 83, 83 and 73, for Wednesday through Friday.  While all 3 days say partly cloudy, no rain seems to be in the forecast.  That will be perfect weather to stroll the streets.  Will pack a jacket though, just a light one.  I assume the nights and early mornings will be in the low 70's.  

Which brings me to today.  That nasty weather yesterday at least took most of the humidity away.  What is left?  A glorious sunny start to the still cloudy sky, and a brisk 71 to greet my early morning, quick commute.  

 Hello homies: it's Monday. 


With that, I'm with Schumi's driveway workers, tea is made, and I am ready to drink it.  And yes, sweater is on, as well as a walk for lunch.

Safe travels Charade, and have lots of fun out West.  Have lots of fun  goes for MonyK too, get on that boat! LOL


----------



## PoohIsHome

Monday?? How the blue blazes did that happen?

Charade.....happy packing! You're so so very close to leaving! Looks like you're going to have ideal weather! I'd pack easy to shed layers.

MonyK....happy cruising! Can't wait to hear all about it! Part of me would absolutely love to do a cruise...but I just don't think I could do it. As a child I'd get seasick if we were in an upper floor of a hotel and I could see the ocean.

Sounds like the driveway is coming along nicely, Carole! Will it be finished when you return from NY? I do hope you and your Mum have nice weather while you're there. I know she'll enjoy the visit with family either way, but so much nicer when the weather cooperates.

@macraven ❤ 

Bittersweet days ahead. This handsome guy has two more days of his Junior year left to go. He's sitting across from me now finishing up his coffee....seems like he should be 6 and on the verge of starting Kindergarten.



At least we have this little guy to look forward to this weekend!  ❤ This is our Grandson, Jaxon!! Our oldest son, Alex and daughter-in-law Kalyn will be coming in this weekend for a big family cookout. It's been about 6 weeks since we've seen them....so I'm desperate to get my hands on them!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pooh, Jaxon is so precious.  What a cutie.  Nice you will get to see him soon, as well as his whole family.  Nice picture of your DS too.  Yeah, little one has 2 days of school left in her last year of high school.  Where did my baby go?  I hear yeah, time flies and the kids grow up.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Lynne G said:


> Pooh, Jaxon is so precious.  What a cutie.  Nice you will get to see him soon, as well as his whole family.  Nice picture of your DS too.  Yeah, little one has 2 days of school left in her last year of high school.  Where did my baby go?  I hear yeah, time flies and the kids grow up.



Oh he is so very precious. We FaceTime with them as often as we all can and he's trying so very hard to say Mimi...but it comes out sounding more like Moomoo. LOL! Alex will be 25 in a few weeks and it seems like he should still be in school! So very proud of him and our daughter-in-law, they're doing so well. They'll always be our babies, won't they?


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!!

Monyk- Nice pics at UO!! Bon Voyage!! Can't wait to hear about the cruise!

Schumi- You're a pro packer with all your travels- you can pack in no time I'm sure!

Lynne- Glad today your weather has calmed down! Bonus for an easy commute!!

Charade- Happy packing for California! Looks like you'll need some layers! It will be so fun!!

Sue- Yep- Joe is in charge of spider removal at our house, too! One time, when he was working nights, there was a spider on the wall. I knew I couldn't sleep with it crawling all around; I wouldn't touch it to kill it so I used hair spray!

Pooh- Yep bittersweet indeed when the kids grow up, but your grandson is adorable!! Can't wait to have grands of my own to spoil!!

Sending well wishes to Mac!

to everyone else here just getting started today!

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## keishashadow

Brr chllly start here today, tossed on a track suit & out to brave SAMs I go, hut-hut

FTWD really started out strong, yea!

Any boxing fans? Ruiz is my new hero lol. Rocky lives 



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, it was the Hyatt. What started as a reasonable price, 80 plus in taxes and fees, and it became a solid no. No military rate available either, or that is what was offered



How did u snag that rate? Wow. I’ve tried to priceline, hotwire, AAA, hyatt rate u name it lol. Was it early on or last minute?


pattyw said:


> We did A LOT of yardwork because today the rain has returned! I think we're going to skip planting annuals and veggies this yea



It’s been rough trying to catch the soil dry enough to get the veggies in...i’ve Given up the ship on annuals

Ps hairspray works good on flies too lol

Speaking of ship - Monyk-safe travels & enjo


schumigirl said:


> Good Monday morning...….
> 
> Woke up around 5.30 and just got up...….leaving early before the mess starts today...….will drive an hour or so away and spend at least all morning and lunch out...….will make the gang a large brew of tea before I leave, then leave them a couple of flasks of tea......
> 
> Then get myself sorted with what I need to leave Wednesday...….still have a few things I need to get, and tomorrow afternoon will pack......
> 
> Getting the train from local station then get another up to Manchester Airport where I check into the Radisson and then wander back down to meet her train that comes in later...….fly Thursday morning around 10.30.....hopefully...…..
> 
> Have a great Monday......almost breakfast time...……...



Wow that came soon, why was i thinking trip was in July?  Duh

Say hi to the president for us If you happen to run into him


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, have only gotten the Hyatt with military rate decent price in the past.  This time, way, way too high a price.  So I passed.  With the SMSM rate at Loews hotels, better rate.   I could probably get a cheaper airport area hotel, but at that point, I figure I would rather just sleep in one hotel.  For a pricer time of year, I probably would book the Hyatt or somewhere that has an airport shuttle.


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> Ps hairspray works good on flies too lol



 

Yikes! This cold weather is crazy!! I have my space heater on under my desk!! Ugh! Looks like warmer weather will come later in the week - but we've heard that before! Time for more coffee- maybe that'll warm me up! At least the sun is out today! Time for some Ibuprofen too! A little too much yard work has my back aching!!


----------



## schumigirl

Adorable pictures of son and grandson pooh.......they are adorable at any age.......yes, they’ll always be our babies.......I’m always saying that to Kyle......especially when a girl is around......lol.....she knows me well!!! So does he, he just laughs and has to agree, as it’s true! 

Janet.....confession time.......I hate, no I loathe boxing!!! Never even seen a Rocky film.......I know.....everyone is like.....you haven’t seen Rocky?? Yep......not my thing at all.......my aunt who passed away after reaching 100 was an avid boxing fan and could be seen trying to tell them how to box when it was on tv.....she was so funny, but incredibly violent with boxing.....lol......




Well, driveway is taking shape.......we can see some of the drive done but not complete yet.......rain due tomorrow so they may not come, so next three days will see it laid.....then next week final glaze or shine or whatever they call it will go in.....so maybe Tuesday next week will see it finished......looks better already though. But the dust around from the bits not touched yet is crazy........it’s wild and woolie out there today so it’s churning up everything........

Had nice day out though.......nice lunch and didn’t buy a thing! Well, did buy those antibacterial hand wipes to use on plane trays.......just in case.......

No need to make dinner as we have had lunch out, but will make something for Kyle.....he’s due in soon........

Not sure what we’re doing tonight........


----------



## keishashadow

Sitting around waiting to give kiddo a ride.  Sun is out but windy, not sure it’s broke 60 degrees yet.



pattyw said:


> Time for some Ibuprofen too! A little too much yard work has my back aching!!


Yes, nothing like feeling like you were hit by a truck the day after physical exertion.  Let’s just say I buy icy hot in bulk 


schumigirl said:


> Janet.....confession time.......I hate, no I loathe boxing!!! Never even seen a Rocky film.......I know.....everyone is like.....you haven’t seen Rocky?? Yep......not my thing at all.......my aunt who passed away after reaching 100 was an avid boxing fan and could be seen trying to tell them how to box when it was on tv.....she was so funny, but incredibly violent with boxing.....lol......



Really?  Going to guess studio wresting is off your card too . Did you ever sit thru one of those tapings @ US, haha a riot.  Interesting how they manage to make the crowd seem huge on TV broadcast when there are just a few hundred tops in the building.   Boxing is a brutal sport but was raised watching it.  Not an MMA fan, the feet throw me.  Family had a few boxers, one golden gloves as young man.  Probably why he’s rather, ahem punchy, now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sitting around waiting to give kiddo a ride.  Sun is out but windy, not sure it’s broke 60 degrees yet.
> 
> 
> Yes, nothing like feeling like you were hit by a truck the day after physical exertion.  Let’s just say I buy icy hot in bulk
> 
> 
> Really?  Going to guess studio wresting is off your card too . Did you ever sit thru one of those tapings @ US, haha a riot.  Interesting how they manage to make the crowd seem huge on TV broadcast when there are just a few hundred tops in the building.   Boxing is a brutal sport but was raised watching it.  Not an MMA fan, the feet throw me.  Family had a few boxers, one golden gloves as young man.  Probably why he’s rather, ahem punchy, now.



We did used to love WWF.…..guess that's not the same...….lol...…

Even went to see the show in 1993 when they came to the UK......The Undertaker and Pall Bearer were our favourites…….loved those two nights, it was so much fun.…….

There`s a nasty rumour going around I almost knocked a few kids to the side to get to The Undertaker...…..

I will neither confirm nor deny this rumour…….but there may have been an oops moment...….

Also didn't know I was in the very early stages of being pregnant with Kyle...…lol......


----------



## bobbie68

everyone... It is cooler here today but it is nice. It is suppose to be nice the rest of the week, thank goodness!! Graduation should be able to be outsidethis way anybody can go, otherwise they only give 3 tickets for indoors. I have a bunch of family and friends coming.

Really didn't do much this weekend, and feel guilty. I like to feel busy but just wasn't motivated. Today I squared up some of the vacation plans and ran errands. I have only gotten two responses for Liv's party so hoping by Saturday I get more. I am going to have her party on the 15th this way it  gives me a week to put it together.

I still can't believe my baby is graduating. It is really starting to hit me...I know it is just a new chapter in life, I just have to get on board!!

Brian invited two friends from work, who are brothers. They are not from this country and never have gone to a graduation party before. They were asking Brian about etiquette for a gift. He said "whatever". They decided that she could use a new type of laptop it is a HP EnvyX360 with a drawing pen. These are computer geeks like Brian and recommended it. They offered half the money for a refurbished one but that still left a couple hundred dollars. Brian and I really didn't have the extra money with the party and trip so it was a hard decision. However, my computer is so old and we needed a new one so we figured this would be a good opportunity. Liv will get this new one and I will take Liv's laptop which is about 4 years old. It is better than mine. It is hard to bite the bullet but when I thought about it I knew it was a good opportunity. We never expected anyone to offer a gift like that. We were so appreciative

Thank you everyone for the kind words and congrats for Liv on the top 10 dinner.!!! It is much appreicated!

Monykalyn Glad you enjoyed Uni and Cabana Bay I hope your cruise is going great and enjoy!!

Charade Woot!! leaving tomorrow, I hope packing is going well. I understand how you feel about B's recitals. It is hard adjusting. Congrats on her scholarship win!!!

Lynne The trips sound great! It is always fun to plan. I am like you if you can add the extra night on where you are for a better price that is better. I love Portofino so great choice by your son. I hope you have a nice trip to New York  this week. It will be nice I am about an hour from NY city.

Patty Sorry you are getting cooler weather. I hope your space heater helped. I didn't expect the cool weather here too. I have such a bad shoulder and can't do much, if I do a migraine sets in for sure. I hope the ibuprofen helped and you are feeling better.

Keisha I used to like WWE  wrestling boxing not so much. However, I did like watching Oscar DeLahoya when he was in the Olympics. My mother was enthralled with it and watched it faithfully. Oh I am like you grew up on Godzilla movies and loved them. I am looking forward to seeing this one. I need some more nostalgia. Wow! a golden gloves in the family  that is awesome!

Pooh Nice pics of your son and grandson. It is so exciting to see them when they live away. I totally understand how you feel about your son going into senior year. Your dinner on the deck sounded good!

Schumi Glad to hear the driveway is coming along. I hope you and your mum have a great flight and great time in New York. I hear you on the WWE matches I would have gone over a few people for Hulk Hogan. LOL!!

Sue Glad you checked in I hope you had a nice weekend too. I remember when I started going to disney in the 90's oh it was so much nicer without reservations for everything. I really don't like to go there anymore cause I don't like planning that far in advance. However, we will check out the parks in 2020.

I hope everyone who hasn't checked in for awhile is doing good. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Lol nice to see some wresting fans here.  We’d take the 2 oldest boys to the matches when the show would come to town.  Youngest not a fan, haven’t been there for some time.  hard to believe Rick Flair, woooooo, is still hanging in there.


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## PoohIsHome

Absolutely too funny!! Tony is watching Monday Night Raw as I type! I'll give you a tiny hint as to who his favorite wrestler was......


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Lol nice to see some wresting fans here.  We’d take the 2 oldest boys to the matches when the show would come to town.  Youngest not a fan, haven’t been there for some time.  hard to believe Rick Flair, woooooo, is still hanging in there.


_Remember Paul Lee (Nature Boy)?
He had Rick Flair come to his venue in 2016
for a weekend 


Went to see it
Interesting night_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my goodness, my older one bought the WWE network, loves the Sunday night matches.  Me, oh very familiar with the names, but have no desire to watch in person or online.  

Quiet night, and that is a good one in my book.  Little one asked which shoes I am bringing.  Sneakers.  I don’t care if anyone does not like them.  I have a pair, that no matter how much I walk, they are comfy.  And those city blocks are hard on feet.  Am I packed yet?  Nope.  May do it tomorrow night.  Otherwise, will be up early anyway, will finish that morning.  Train tickets bought,  and already checked into hotel.  Seems when my room is ready, can open the door with its app on my phone.   Neat, and I hope it works.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Work today was very busy as expected.  It seemed like everytime I would fill a cancellation another client would call to cancel an appointment.  I also had several new clients who wanted to make appointments. Therapist 3 is out of town until tomorrow and kept texting me with questions and schedule changes. I finally came to a good stopping point at 4:00. At 5:30 I got a text from therapist 3 telling me that her flight for tomorrow had been cancelled.  I’m thinking to myself. “So, what do you want me to do about it?” Then she texted me and said she got a new flight that gets her into town just before 4:00 tomorrow and wanted to know how that affected her schedule. Um....I’m not at the office and I emailed you your weekly schedule before I left.  I asked her to check her email for the schedule I sent and she told me she already got it. Once again, what do you want me to do??? I finally just suggested that she call and reschedule everyone that she had scheduled for tomorrow afternoon.



Sue M said:


> I think I like DL planning with Max Pass better.


 I’m still a little confused on how that works, but I’ve been checking the app and it looks like regular wait times aren’t that bad.



Lynne G said:


> Looked at weather yesterday, said, 83, 83 and 73, for Wednesday through Friday. While all 3 days say partly cloudy, no rain seems to be in the forecast. That will be perfect weather to stroll the streets. Will pack a jacket though, just a light one. I assume the nights and early mornings will be in the low 70's.


 Sounds wonderful. It was so hot the one time I went to NYC.



PoohIsHome said:


> Charade.....happy packing! You're so so very close to leaving! Looks like you're going to have ideal weather! I'd pack easy to shed layers.





pattyw said:


> Charade- Happy packing for California! Looks like you'll need some layers! It will be so fun!!


Would you believe I haven’t started packing yet? Our flight doesn’t leave until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon, so I will pack in the morning.



keishashadow said:


> Any boxing fans? Ruiz is my new hero lol. Rocky lives


Not a fan here. Dh will watch it sometimes. I usually leave the room.



pattyw said:


> I have my space heater on under my desk!!


 I had a space heater on today. It can get really cold in my receptionist booth.



schumigirl said:


> confession time.......I hate, no I loathe boxing!!! Never even seen a Rocky film.......I know.....everyone is like.....you haven’t seen Rocky?? Yep......not my thing at all......


 I have never seen Rocky either.  No interest in it at all.



keishashadow said:


> Going to guess studio wresting is off your card too . Did you ever sit thru one of those tapings @ US, haha a riot.


Dh talked me into going to a WCW event back when we lived in Atlanta. Possibly one of the most ridiculous things I’ve ever attended.



bobbie68 said:


> It is suppose to be nice the rest of the week, thank goodness!! Graduation should be able to be outsidethis way anybody can go, otherwise they only give 3 tickets for indoors. I have a bunch of family and friends coming.


 Hope you get nice weather for graduation. We were lucky and got the basketball arena of the local university. We had more room then we needed.



keishashadow said:


> hard to believe Rick Flair, woooooo, is still hanging in there.


Dh is a huge Rick Flair fan. Somewhere he has a picture of the two of them together.




Lynne G said:


> Little one asked which shoes I am bringing. Sneakers. I don’t care if anyone does not like them. I have a pair, that no matter how much I walk, they are comfy. And those city blocks are hard on feet.


 Comfort always wins.

I’m going to drag my suitcase upstairs and maybe start packing a few things. I will probably check in at least once tomorrow before we leave.


----------



## RAPstar

I thought of this stupid joke today at work and laughed my tuchus off.

Me walking into a Disney park like:


----------



## Sue M

Charade, Max Pass is great. Example: I get into park for rope drop and head to an attraction that typically gets high waits. I’ll go to Guardians of the Galaxy first thing. While I’m waiting (which isn’t long at rope drop) I’ll make my first FP with Max Pass.  If still no line for Guardians I will ride again. Then head to first FP, while in line I’ll make second FP and so on.  You can make FP for different park.  We may go back & forth a couple of times a day. Very easy to do as you don’t have to go thru security.  The Racers in Carsland also generates long wait times so you’ll have to pull a FP for that mid morning if you want to ride it that day. I may get FP for cars then ride some of the attractions in Fantasy land before my FP time. Love the DL version of Small World. And any of the other rides with low waits. 
If you are heading back to hotel for a break, you can make FP from your hotel for later in the day. Once you’ve gone thru the gate you can continue making FP for that day no matter if your in the park or not. 
If you have any questions I’ll be happy to help.


----------



## Sue M

Sounds like both Schumi & Lynne will have good weather Wednesday in NYC!  It’s so nice now before it gets stinky hot in the summer. Great walking city. Last time I was there with my daughter we got off the subway by the beginning of Central Park and started walking down 5th Ave. Stopping at all the iconic places, Plaza Hotel, all the great stores, Tiffany’s, Rockefeller Plaza, St. Patrick’s Cathedral.  While we were on the steps U 2 came down 5th Ave on a flat deck truck playing their hit song!  Apparently they were headed to Brooklyn Bridge where they gave a free concert!

Pooh lovely family pics!  What grade is Junior year?  Here we just go by numerical grade.

Pattyw finding new uses for hairspray lol!

Keishashadow what did you think of the first episode?  I watched Talking afterwards!

Bobbie what a great deal on a new computer!  Win win for everyone!  Yes, Wfw takes so much planning now with  having to book fast pass 2 months ahead. I still go, but not as frequently as I used to. Prices are the biggest deterrent!

Lynne seems like many hotels are switching over to that system of texting when room is ready, then tap and your in!  I’m always worried there will be a mistake and I’ll open the door but room hasn’t been vacated!  Now I’m especially careful of throwing the door latch when I’m in the room.

Not a Wrestling fan so much!  But DH & the girls always watched!

All this talk about heaters at the desks, yup.  When I was working in the school office I always had a portable heater at my desk in winter, and in hot weather a fan!  I had found a great desk fan that plugs into the USB port.

Had a quiet weekend, with nice weather. I enjoyed my patio!  Aside from a little housework and laundry I enjoyed catching up on reading. Church on Sunday and after a quick trip to Walmart for cleaner. Oh, and went to a shop in the mall, saw one of those loose flowy sleepless one size fits all type dresses with uneven hem that I picked up. Thought it would be great for when I’m hanging around the house and patio in the hot weather, or also as bathing suit cover-up.

Friday had sparkles taken care of!  Today I went to the morning aqua fit class then went to matinee with girlfriend. Saw Rocketman. What an incredibly talented man he is. I got to see him in concert once 35ish years ago.

Tomorrow I think I’ll head into the US with oldest dd, the border is only a 40 min drive, then Bellingham 20 min more down I-5. Cheap gas at Costco, then go into Costco to pick up a box of Keurig cups. The US Costco has different brands than us. I like the Hawaiian one and Tully’s.  Maybe look at clothes, lol. Then a trip to Trader Joe’s to get a few things and also the Mexican market. We’ll have lunch there before heading back across the border home.

Mac hang in there. Is tomorrow your next appt?


----------



## schumigirl

Love the picture pooh.........cute!!

We adored WWF as it was then.......think we stopped when it became WWE......but it was hilarious and such a good show.......and seeing it live was amazing........fun.....pure fun!!! So yes Janet.....I’d love to watch that type of show recorded..........we like a good laugh!!! 

Lynne.....sneakers are perfect for those Manhattan streets........no one will give a rats patootie what anyone is wearing comfort first.......

I wore sandals a few days on previous trips, but only when we were lunching at the Plaza or somewhere else as nice.......I like to feel dressed up in some places.......

Sue, we did NY last July and it wasn’t nearly as bad as we expected......we walked everywhere and although it was hot, we loved every second.....when we went for a week in September before Orlando previous year we had some days that felt worse......but still had a great time.....love that City........although I would have walked ten miles to avoid U2......lol......I detest them! 

Love Elton though........only time I ever saw him live was at Live Aid in 1985.....he was as always phenomenal........my favourite act that day I think was Queen.......amazing performance. 

Hey mac.........



Up early again.......slept great last night! Got hairdresser again this morning, still trying to decide if I need a little bit of blonde on the roots or just a cut and blow dry.......will see what she thinks......it’s only about 5 weeks since I had it done for our May trip......

Then into town for a few bits and pieces I still need (so unorganised) not like me at all........but will get there.......will pack this afternoon. Or tonight. 

Breakfast soon.........

Have a great Tuesday everyone.......


----------



## Lynne G

oh yeah,   - me, me!  Yes, ladies and gents, it's a Tuesday.

Nice, you had a good night's sleep, Schumi, hope you hairdo is perfect, and yep, still plenty of time to pack, though we have much less days than your trip.

Bobbie, new IT stuff for all, sounds good to me.

Sue, nice your trips were good when you visited NYC.  We will definitely stroll down 5th ave.  First time I've ever got a key to hotel room on my phone.  I'll see how it goes.  I've checked in via text more than once, so far.  I'm with you, visiting the Mouse less and less, due to cost. 

With that, Mac's Taco Bell run is today, get your tacos homies.

Hehe, last night, DH asked to turn down the AC, he was cold.  Yeah, I have no sympathy, usually I am the one that is cold, and he does not like it when I turn on the heat.  Well, last night, the AC was not on, and if anything, we'd turn it up, not down.  And, I actually thought the house was not that cold.  Well, it did feel cold in the morning, (hello 51 degree commute) but we did not turn on the heat.  More seasonable warmer weather is coming, and you know what that means?  Yep, warmer weather gives us lots of chances of rain.  And so far, our luck is not that good. 

So, time for tea, almost cool inside, so sweater weather inside may be the routine today.  That, and making sure all is done before my nice, short work week.  Sweet.

Oh, and hairdo day for me too. Oddly, booked that before trip was planned.  How perfect is that?


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, lovelies!

Looks to be a beautiful day here in our little corner....sunny with low humidity, I'll take it!

@Sue M Junior year here is the 11th grade. I think using the numerical system for school years makes so much more sense!

Need to start getting things sorted today for a family cookout this weekend....housework, it's just a never-ending cycle!

Happy Tuesday, homies!


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> I still can't believe my baby is graduating. It is really starting to hit me...I know it is just a new chapter in life, I just have to get on board!!



Yep- bittersweet indeed!! I was a mess at Troy's college graduation! Had memories of the kindergarten graduation that seemed like yesterday!! But.... there is an advantage of having just couples time as the kids grow and move on!  




PoohIsHome said:


> I'll give you a tiny hint as to who his favorite wrestler was......



Nice pic!



Charade67 said:


> Our flight doesn’t leave until 4:00 tomorrow afternoon, so I will pack in the morning.



You're probably all packed now!!!  Safe travels!



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow I think I’ll head into the US with oldest dd, the border is only a 40 min drive, then Bellingham 20 min more down I-5. Cheap gas at Costco, then go into Costco to pick up a box of Keurig cups. The US Costco has different brands than us. I like the Hawaiian one and Tully’s. Maybe look at clothes, lol. Then a trip to Trader Joe’s to get a few things and also the Mexican market. We’ll have lunch there before heading back across the border home.



Happy shopping!!



Lynne G said:


> And so far, our luck is not that good.



Same here!! Cool temps turn warmer and bring rain!! 



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and hairdo day for me too. Oddly, booked that before trip was planned. How perfect is that?



Yay! Happy salon day!! 

Happy Tuesday all!! Still COLD!!!! Heat on at home- and turning my space heater on still again at work!! Pretty boring here- just work and housework!! This weekend is our trip to Ft. Lauderdale- it's moving time for Kyle & Erin!!! They are so excited to move into a bigger apartment! It may be a working trip, but at least we'll see the sun and feel warmth!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......weather is looking good for us in NYC! 

Hope your trip is wonderful.........



And I did pack today........it is so easy to pack for a week........suitcase is much lighter than usual........now I’m thinking I’ve forgotten something.....I’m not used to a suitcase so light........I’ve taken the smaller of the two we usually take........it’s still a decent size though. 

I still have 70lbs hold luggage plus 22lbs of hand luggage.......but not taking hand luggage just a handbag.......will be easier......

Weather here is not cold, but it’s not warm.......funny day.....supposed to be raining all day but hasn’t transpired yet........just looks grey. 

Not sure about dinner tonight, may take my guys round to local pub restaurant for dinner instead of cooking..I’m on vacation mode again...


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> You're probably all packed now!!!  Safe travels!


Not quite. I’ve packed all my clothes. I’ll pack everything else after i get a shower. 


Just got another text from therapist 3 asking me who is on her schedule for today. I asked her if she got the schedule I emailed her yesterday.  She responded with, “I’ll have therapist 1 call me.”

I really, really need this vacation.


----------



## Lynne G

Save travels, and have an uneventful flight, and a fabulous vacation, Charade.

Yes, Schumi, I hope we have good weather, so far, I see no rain predicted these next couple of days.  Not even packed yet, but did get my local train time decided.  We are getting excited.

Patty, even though a moving worker, so nice to be back in Ft. L. again, I bet.  And yes, much warmer weather than we've had.

Sue, fun COSTCO shopping.  I can fill a cart there, so don't visit as much, though only about 20 minutes drive away.

Pooh, family cookout sounds great.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Tuesday!  I guess I’ll be having Taco Tues today in Bellingham. There’s a great Mexican market/restaurant there we love. Good traditional Mexican food. 
It’s cooled down here the past few days, in 60’s today but sunny!  Last sunny day before the rain moves in tomorrow. 

Lynne, Schumi & Charade all packed up!  Schumi you’re brave not taking hand luggage!  I always pack a days worth of clothing etc incase my luggage and I don’t arrive at the same time!  

Charade what do those therapists do without you, lol!  They sound totally dysfunctional!  Don’t even think about work while your away!  Do you have reservation for Starwars?  

Pattyw enjoy Ft L. It’s been a month and I miss it already!  Hope you get some free time to enjoy while you’re there.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning   

Sounds like quite a few of us are traveling this week...happy trails to Carole, Charade, Lynne and patty...hope I didn't miss anyone.

Mac, best of luck with the dr and mummy dust for good news 

Sue, have fun shopping! I've never been in a Costco since there's not one near here but wish there was.

Pooh...love family cookouts and hope you all have a blast!

Speaking of sparkles...I haven't touched mine for a few years and noticed that I now have a racing stripe behind my ear that only shows when I put my hair in a ponytail...time to start up the l'oreal again.

At least our weather is relatively cooler this next week with 80s instead of 90s and rain in the forecast finally...

Hi to keisha, Bobbie, robo, monyk and anyone else who is reading along...have a great taco Tuesday


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Sue, I’m not brave......my mum has hand luggage and barely fills it.....so at the airport hotel I will put two days worth of clothes In her hand luggage as I always do when we go to Orlando.......yep, won’t make that mistake!

Hey Vicki......racing stripe!! Doesn’t that mean you’re supposed to be extremely lucky??? Hope so........

Hope MonyK is enjoying her cruise........



Waiting for Kyle to get home from work........give him a chance to change out of his suit, freshen up and we’ll go out for dinner........table booked at local pub in their restaurant.......Tuesday night is Steak night......quiz night too but we won’t be staying that late........

Definitely cold here now..........


----------



## Lynne G

LOL, all I can think of when you mentioned stripe, Tink, was  .  Yep, Pepe Le Pew.   Okay, I did watch cartoons as a kid.  Looney Toons on Saturday morning TV.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade what do those therapists do without you, lol! They sound totally dysfunctional! Don’t even think about work while your away! Do you have reservation for Starwars?


Sometimes I think that they just like playing helpless.  I’m starting to think I should ask for a raise.  Therapist 3 will be leaving us at the end of June and moving to Tennessee. We are getting a new therapist in August. I just hope she isn’t as helpless. 
I have a Star Wars reservation on June 9 from 8 PM until park close. 


tink1957 said:


> I've never been in a Costco since there's not one near here but wish there was.


 I have never been in a Costco either. We have Sam’s Club here, but I haven’t been in one of those since B was a toddler. 

My next post should be from CA. We are scheduled to arrive at 8:40 Pacific time.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Just a mid-day pop in to see if anyone had heard from Mac yet.

Doing a little laundry and spending some time in my sewing room. Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP quilt....might have plans to take it along with me in November for some pics.


----------



## Lynne G

That quilt is looking so great, Pooh.  Beautiful work you do.

And yeah, hey Mac.  Hope all is going well, and you get better news soon.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Just a mid-day pop in to see if anyone had heard from Mac yet.
> 
> Doing a little laundry and spending some time in my sewing room. Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP quilt....might have plans to take it along with me in November for some pics.
> 
> View attachment 406287



That is lovely pooh...….

Crafts always sound lovely and very relaxing...….I can`t sew on a button without doing some damage...….. You should take it with you in November....it`ll make for some nice pictures...….

I think mac posted earlier, so hope all is well...….



Rain is still bouncing down here......supposed to be dry tomorrow when they can continue with driveway.....it is going to be lovely I think.....and yep, we keep reminding ourselves....it`ll be worth it......it`ll be worth it.....

Pleased with my hair.....had a lovely session at the salon today, I`m so glad my old hairdresser is back......she has a fabulous personality and livens the place up......I did miss her when she wasn't working there....she knows exactly how I like my hair without even asking.....

And dinner out was lovely.....Kyle and Tom went for the steaks with their amazing real chunky chips (fries).  I had their chicken piccata and instead of linguine I opted for those deliciously unhealthy chunky chips too.....it was all delicious......dessert was crème brulee for me and they shared a dessert called mountain of chocolate.....chefs own creation and it really is large!! They made a big dent in it...….lovely meal and the pub had their big open fire on as it was chilly.....very cosy. Couple of glasses of wine set the meal off nicely. 

We all feel we won`t eat for a week!!!! 

Having a peppermint tea now which I am slowly getting the taste for.....I think...….still can`t decide if I really like it, or it`s disgusting...…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just stopping in to say     after we had a busy weekend here.  Ds had his high school graduation.  So it was a very busy fun filled weekend.  It was the last of our " Milestone May " as we called it.  Now my body is saying...nope...no more...not moving and doing, or cleaning.  I'm surprised our CC didn't start on fire from over using them all month lol.  Now it's time to stay home and save some money for a winter vacation.  

Happy Travels to all of you travelling.  I hope you all have great weather, filled with lots of sweet memories.  



PoohIsHome said:


> Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP quilt.




That is beautiful   I recently ( three years ) took one quilting class which started a whole new hobby.  I love it soooo much.  I took a class to learn the basics as quilting was on my bucket list of things I have wanted to try.  I've been hooked ever since.  It is my yoga.  I have made around 13 quilts so far, each one gets better than the next.  I have taken over the spare room and turned it into my project room...where I can keep my machine, cutting mats, iron and ironing board out and ready for me to just sit down and use it right away when I want to sew.


----------



## Lynne G

So crafty homies.

Dinner sounded lush and very filling Schumi.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Busy day so far here.  Attacked October trip plans...have a way home & 2 nights booked at SF.  Nothing yet for our first night lol. Baby steps

Dentist shook his head & called me in 2 antibiotics for my bridge issue.Couldn’t get a X-ray read, too swollen.  Back next week. Oh happy day



macraven said:


> _Remember Paul Lee (Nature Boy)?
> He had Rick Flair come to his venue in 2016
> for a weekend
> 
> 
> Went to see it
> Interesting night_



Yes, I do, along with many others.  The southern circuit had some real characters, many morphed on over to WWF ala mr Flair.

Me, it’ll always be the hometown boy Bruno Samartino, followed closely by “professor” George the animal Steele, followed closed by Nikolai Volkoff & the Iron Sheik.  

If you do twitter, let’s just say he’s rather colorful still



Lynne G said:


> Sneakers. I don’t care if anyone does not like them. I have a pair, that no matter how much I walk, they are comfy. And those city blocks are hard on feet. Am I packed yet? Nope. May do it tomorrow night. Otherwise, will be up early anyway, will finish that morning. Train tickets bought, and already checked into hotel. Seems when my room is ready, can open the door with its app on my phone. Neat, and I hope it works.



I have my athletics with my orthopedic inserts but my most comfy is a butt-ugly pair of Keen H2Os. Pure   I wear croc slides as house shoes, ortho approved by podiatrist


Charade67 said:


> Dh talked me into going to a WCW event back when we lived in Atlanta. Possibly one of the most ridiculous things I’ve ever attended.



And therein lies the beauty of it...akin to watching the 3 stooges or Jerry Lewis


Sue M said:


> Charade, Max Pass is great. Example: I get into park for rope drop and head to an attraction that typically gets high waits.


I finially found a blog that explained MaxPass on a 5 y.o. Level that I think I understand.   It’s deceptively simple



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and hairdo day for me too. Oddly, booked that before trip was planned. How perfect is that?


What are the odds?

Speaking of...the Jeopardy dude went down in flames with a surpringly low bet yesterday before breaking the record.


pattyw said:


> Yep- bittersweet indeed!! I was a mess at Troy's college graduation! Had memories of the kindergarten graduation that seemed like yesterday!! But.... there is an advantage of having just couples time as the kids grow and move on!


I keep telling myself this 8 years later, it still hasn’t quite stuck.  I find myself getting giddy when the (now adult) kids come along.



schumigirl said:


> still have 70lbs hold luggage plus 22lbs of hand luggage.......but not taking hand luggage just a handbag.......will be easier


Wow, 70# is a lot, you’d get dinged by most US airlines who allow 40 - 50 pds for checked


Charade67 said:


> I really, really need this vacation.


Hey, you just had one with the band to MCO.


Charade67 said:


> I have never been in a Costco either. We have Sam’s Club here, but I haven’t been in one of those since B was a toddler.


Sams is usually my grocery store, 3 miles away.  Costco, conversely is several exits on turnpike - 1-1/2 hour RT, no thank you 





PoohIsHome said:


> Just a mid-day pop in to see if anyone had heard from Mac yet.
> 
> Doing a little laundry and spending some time in my sewing room. Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP quilt....might have plans to take it along with me in November for some pics.
> 
> View attachment 406287


Radio silence

Nice work on the quilt, they take a lot of patience, i tapped out my first attempt.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for getting Fall trip more squared away, Keisha.  

Pumpkin, ah yes, the high school graduation.  Congratulations to your DS.  My little one has to wait until next week to officially graduate.  Then just a family and a few friends party next weekend.  I don’t blame ya for relaxing, prom was enough to have a workout of my cc too.  

Mom, are you packed?  Not yet.  Guess I should at least start.

Oh and peppermint tea.  Not my cup of tea.  I am not fond of any tea that has a flavour added to it.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Pumpkin1172 said:


> just stopping in to say     after we had a busy weekend here.  Ds had his high school graduation.  So it was a very busy fun filled weekend.  It was the last of our " Milestone May " as we called it.  Now my body is saying...nope...no more...not moving and doing, or cleaning.  I'm surprised our CC didn't start on fire from over using them all month lol.  Now it's time to stay home and save some money for a winter vacation.
> 
> Happy Travels to all of you travelling.  I hope you all have great weather, filled with lots of sweet memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful   I recently ( three years ) took one quilting class which started a whole new hobby.  I love it soooo much.  I took a class to learn the basics as quilting was on my bucket list of things I have wanted to try.  I've been hooked ever since.  It is my yoga.  I have made around 13 quilts so far, each one gets better than the next.  I have taken over the spare room and turned it into my project room...where I can keep my machine, cutting mats, iron and ironing board out and ready for me to just sit down and use it right away when I want to sew.



Don't you just love it!?! I've got several going right now. Just finished Anchors Aweigh using Tula Pink's Zuma line...just need to get the binding on and it's done! I've been at it since....'04 I think.

Congrats on DS's graduation! Today was the last day of Junior year for our youngest....no idea where this year has gone!!


----------



## macraven

_Safe travels to charade, Schumi, pattyw and Lynne for their trips 

Congrats to the parental units that have kids graduating this month/ and June 

We have Bobbie’s Liv
Charade’s Miss B
Pattyw’s Troy
Lynne’s “little one”
( I think that phrase is so cute)

Hope I have not missed anyone

I have read about your offsprings for many years
I feel like their official crabby aunt 
Well not a mean crabby lady but one that has read about them growing up to adult hood over the yeas

Wish all your offspring a bright future and carrier for them all

I have been trying to keep up and read all the forums and threads the past week 
And I do read up on my dear homie thread

I have not been well and i have tried to be present as much as I could

So if I screwed up and did not acknowledge you or your offspring, it was not intentional at all_



Next month we should throw a make believe party for all of them as they are also a part of our sans family

No beer as they are underage and I would not do well behind bars if I gave out refreshments
If I have overlooked anyone’ tip me off as I would feel awful to neglect your family members

Im feeling a tad better now and trying to get back in and trying to cover the big event your offspring will be celebrating
It’s late and my brain is shutting down

So wish Schumi and her mum have an awesome nY week together


Real,  healing about your mum takes time
You will get there
Sending hugs


----------



## Charade67

We have just checked in to our hotel in Hollywood. I am still on east coast time, so Ian going to sleep. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Janet 70lbs is a decent amount........could always use more.....lol......oh wasn’t WCW hilarious......loved watching that too years ago.......must try and watch wwe again.......food luck with the gums!!!

Thanks mac........looking forward to our trip......mum is so excited......hope you do better soon.......

Lynne.....I enjoy flavoured teas......love lemon and ginger and similar......also love Earl Grey and several of the more exotic teas......but, peppermint is new to me but it was suggested for tummy issues......I’m getting used to it.......



Getting ready to have breakfast.......still have around an hour and half before I leave for the first train.......second train is much longer, but did book a first class seat.......they are so much comfier and why not.......

Mum gets in an hour or so after me, so will check in to Radisson then walk back down to meet her........she’ll be like an excited four year old......lol.....

Fairly early flight tomorrow......leave around 10.30 am and arrive 1pm NY time.......got a car service to take us to the hotel in Long Island.....then no plans......not sure which day we’ll go into the city......one where there’s no rain forecast I’m sure. 

Will be checking in here of course, I will need some quiet time while away!!!! 

Take care you guys.......see you soon.........


----------



## Lynne G

Have lots of fun Charade.  Yeah, I have more of an issue going ahead in time, then back in time.  

Mac, gentle mummy dust and healing thoughts.  I hope what ever surgery you are having,will be very successful, and makes you feel even better.  I hope you are feeling better now,too.  Take care.  

Schumi, hope your weather improves for your train ride.  Nice you will get to see your mum soon, and you both will be in NYC soon enough.Yay!  And have a lovely time visiting with family.  

Hope MonyK is having a great time on her cruise.  Enjoying pictures.  Will like to hear your thoughts too, when you get back.

Pooh, your quilting skills sound wonderful too.  And nice your youngest is now a high school senior.  Fun time for him, as the what is next becomes closer.  

Yeah, I am packed.  Quite the fashion show last night from little one.  I think she is done packing?  I repeatedly told her, this lady is packing for comfort.

With that, an early bird, er camel, is her to remind all, the mid week is here, and hump of a day.  Yes it is.


----------



## macraven

_Charade 
Glad you arrived safely _


----------



## macraven

_After reading Lynne’s post, realized I forgot Monyk on her send off cruise 
She will have a lot to share with us when she returns!_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Charade, glad you are there safe and sound......let the fun commence! What wonderful memories you'll make!  May Therapist 3 be far far from your mind!

Safe travels, everyone! Going to be a busy day here....errands to run to get ready for the weekend and have some work to do for the office. I work part-time for a non-profit that develops professional development resources for teachers.

Happy Wednesday, homies!


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sounds like quite a few of us are traveling this week...happy trails to Carole, Charade, Lynne and patty...hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> Mac, best of luck with the dr and mummy dust for good news
> 
> Sue, have fun shopping! I've never been in a Costco since there's not one near here but wish there was.
> 
> Pooh...love family cookouts and hope you all have a blast!
> 
> Speaking of sparkles...I haven't touched mine for a few years and noticed that I now have a racing stripe behind my ear that only shows when I put my hair in a ponytail...time to start up the l'oreal again.
> 
> At least our weather is relatively cooler this next week with 80s instead of 90s and rain in the forecast finally...
> 
> Hi to keisha, Bobbie, robo, monyk and anyone else who is reading along...have a great taco Tuesday


Had a great Costco shop. Got pretty much what I came for. Like the keurig pod selection in the US Costco. Got the Tully Hawaiian. And Jimmy Dean sausage. Foster farm boneless skinless breasts packaged in 2 breasts per pouch. Love it. Nice and clean. But I didn’t get the capris I hoped for. The Gloria Vanderbilt ones. Every size but mine, sigh. 


schumigirl said:


> Oh Sue, I’m not brave......my mum has hand luggage and barely fills it.....so at the airport hotel I will put two days worth of clothes In her hand luggage as I always do when we go to Orlando.......yep, won’t make that mistake!
> Waiting for Kyle to get home from work........give him a chance to change out of his suit, freshen up and we’ll go out for dinner........table booked at local pub in their restaurant.......Tuesday night is Steak night......quiz night too but we won’t be staying that late........
> 
> Definitely cold here now..........


Cold here too. Yep, it only took me once to have my luggage delayed and no carry on to not make that mistake again. And airline promise to have my luggage delivered first was a joke. Didn’t get it till 5pm. A problem as we were only booked overnight at that hotel before continuing on. Grrrr.


Lynne G said:


> LOL, all I can think of when you mentioned stripe, Tink, was View attachment 406266 .  Yep, Pepe Le Pew.   Okay, I did watch cartoons as a kid.  Looney Toons on Saturday morning TV.
> 
> View attachment 406272


I loved those cartoons too!


Charade67 said:


> Sometimes I think that they just like playing helpless.  I’m starting to think I should ask for a raise.  Therapist 3 will be leaving us at the end of June and moving to Tennessee. We are getting a new therapist in August. I just hope she isn’t as helpless.
> I have a Star Wars reservation on June 9 from 8 PM until park close.
> I have never been in a Costco either. We have Sam’s Club here, but I haven’t been in one of those since B was a toddler.
> 
> My next post should be from CA. We are scheduled to arrive at 8:40 Pacific time.


Yes!  You do deserve a raise!  We don’t have Sams Club. I guess it’s similar to Costco? 


PoohIsHome said:


> Just a mid-day pop in to see if anyone had heard from Mac yet.
> 
> Doing a little laundry and spending some time in my sewing room. Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP quilt....might have plans to take it along with me in November for some pics.
> 
> View attachment 406287


Beautiful!


schumigirl said:


> That is lovely pooh...….
> 
> Crafts always sound lovely and very relaxing...….I can`t sew on a button without doing some damage...….. You should take it with you in November....it`ll make for some nice pictures...….
> 
> I think mac posted earlier, so hope all is well...….
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is still bouncing down here......supposed to be dry tomorrow when they can continue with driveway.....it is going to be lovely I think.....and yep, we keep reminding ourselves....it`ll be worth it......it`ll be worth it.....
> 
> Pleased with my hair.....had a lovely session at the salon today, I`m so glad my old hairdresser is back......she has a fabulous personality and livens the place up......I did miss her when she wasn't working there....she knows exactly how I like my hair without even asking.....
> 
> And dinner out was lovely.....Kyle and Tom went for the steaks with their amazing real chunky chips (fries).  I had their chicken piccata and instead of linguine I opted for those deliciously unhealthy chunky chips too.....it was all delicious......dessert was crème brulee for me and they shared a dessert called mountain of chocolate.....chefs own creation and it really is large!! They made a big dent in it...….lovely meal and the pub had their big open fire on as it was chilly.....very cosy. Couple of glasses of wine set the meal off nicely.
> 
> We all feel we won`t eat for a week!!!!
> 
> Having a peppermint tea now which I am slowly getting the taste for.....I think...….still can`t decide if I really like it, or it`s disgusting...…..


I’m with you on the sewing. Once my town was doing a community quilt to celebrate our centennial.  I walked into city hall and a group was asking people to do a few stitches.  Unfortunately they asked me, lol. I was handed a threaded needle and a square. First thing I did was promptly stuck my finger with the needle and almost got blood on the square 
Dinner sounds great.
Yes!  I love my hairdresser too!  I just sit on the chair and he doesn’t have to ask me anything. Once in awhile he asks what I want, and we both laugh. My answer is always- I don’t know, just fix it. 
I’m in the disgusting camp with peppermint tea. But dd loves it. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Busy day so far here.  Attacked October trip plans...have a way home & 2 nights booked at SF.  Nothing yet for our first night lol. Baby steps
> 
> Dentist shook his head & called me in 2 antibiotics for my bridge issue.Couldn’t get a X-ray read, too swollen.  Back next week. Oh happy day
> 
> I have my athletics with my orthopedic inserts but my most comfy is a butt-ugly pair of Keen H2Os. Pure   I wear croc slides as house shoes, ortho approved by podiatrist
> 
> 
> And therein lies the beauty of it...akin to watching the 3 stooges or Jerry Lewis
> 
> I finially found a blog that explained MaxPass on a 5 y.o. Level that I think I understand.   It’s deceptively simple


Oh that sounds very painful. Hope the antibiotics work quickly. Dental pain is the worst. 
Love my Crocs!  I have several styles of slides. So comfy, and the styling is so nice, you wouldn’t know they’re crocs. 
Sounds like you found a great MaxPass blog. 


Charade67 said:


> We have just checked in to our hotel in Hollywood. I am still on east coast time, so Ian going to sleep. Goodnight everyone.


Yay!  Welcome to my coast!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while waiting on dh to shower and get ready. We had a very uneventful flight yesterday. There was even a baby on our flight from Charlotte to LA, but I didn’t notice until almost time to land when the baby started making noises. Not crying, just happy baby noises.

Today we will we going on the Warner Brother Studio tour, Griffith’s Observatory, and whatever else we can fit in before dinner at Hard Rock.



Charade67 said:


> We have just checked in to our hotel in Hollywood. I am still on east coast time, so Ian going to sleep. Goodnight everyone.


I have no idea who Ian is. I was really tired when I posted.



PoohIsHome said:


> Charade, glad you are there safe and sound......let the fun commence! What wonderful memories you'll make! May Therapist 3 be far far from your mind!


 I got a panicked email from
Therapist 4. Oh well, I can’t do anything about his situation until I return.



Sue M said:


> Yes! You do deserve a raise! We don’t have Sams Club. I guess it’s similar to Costco?


 I think Sam’s is like Costco. Warehouse style shopping. Sams is part of the Walmart family.

I think Lynne and Schumi are traveling today? Safe travels.


----------



## macraven

_Great to hear from you charade

Have a super day 
Your warner studio tour should be exciting

Think autocorrect made your  I am into “Ian”_


----------



## Lynne G

Walked the streets of Manhattan for 2 hours before of now enjoying a burger.  Getting hot.  Will post some pictures when I get the chance.


----------



## goNDmay9

hiya homies! my room is dusty but i see it is still here.  xoxoxox


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome back, GoND.  

Well, resting our feet, and taking a water break.  Room still not ready, but check in is 4pm. 


Grand Central Station:


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon  So much fun to see all our family traveling!!

Schumi have a safe flight and enjoy your time with mum.

 Monykalyn I hope your cruise is going great!

 Lynne love going into the city, hope you get your room soon and enjoy! 

Charade glad you made it safe and it sounds like a great first day!! 

Patty I know you love Florida and being with your son even if it is  for moving. I hope it is all going good. 

Have fun and make great memories.

I took the cat to the vet today and another one going tomorrow. These are older cats and having some problems. One of them I am afraid is not going to get a good report. Keep fingers crossed and do our best. Weather is a little cooler with some rain.Almost had a flooded car. I left my windows open last night but Liv  texted me in time to get them up!! Suppose to go to dinner with a friend tonight, just waiting to hear. 

Graduation is in two days. Liv has decided not to go to the school party after. She wants to come home and have some people over and play cards. That is what we will do. It looks like it is outside for graduation. Liv was telling me that  the top 10 get to be in the center of the stage. We will have a nice clear view of her.

I am waiting on people to respond to her party for next weekend! I really don't want to make calls on Sunday to confirm but I will. It is going to be basic picnic stuff. 

Mac so glad to see you post several times. Thanks for the congrats for Liv

Sue glad your costco run was successful except for the capris. We belong to Costco here. They have our cat litter real cheap and I go through a lot. I do like some of their products. We have BJ's too but it doesn't carry my litter. Your flavor coffee sounds good! I can sew a button and that is it! I never had a pair of crocs but know a lot of people who like them.

goNDmay 9 Hello, nice to meet you!

Keishashadow sorry to hear about the bridge problem. Mouth pain and any issues is so uncomfortable. I hope you can get your x rays read so they can help you faster. @ nights at SF sounds nice!!

Pooh your quilt is beautiful, I wish I could do something like that. Hope your weekend planning cook out is great!

Robo thinking of you and your family hope you are well.

I hope everyone has a great day and hello to anyone I missed.


----------



## keishashadow

Convinced the sun has departed for good here, have lost count of how many rainy days in a row here, yuck

Lynne Despite the crush of humanity, GCS is impressive as to it’s beauty, enjoy

Carole - hope you have great weather & a wonderful trip

Mac - hugs, you are one of the most resilient women I know, hang in there.

S





Sue M said:


> Cold here too. Yep, it only took me once to have my luggage delayed and no carry on to not make that mistake again. And airline promise to have my luggage delivered first was a joke. Didn’t get it till 5pm. A problem as we were only booked overnight at that hotel before continuing on. Grrrr.


Anyone remember AirTran?  I really did ‘love’ them before SWA gave them some luv by absorbing them into their fold.  

Would book cheapest flight, knowing a 99% chance they’d change the times and I could bump into one I wanted.  Only took 4 points for first class bump, 8 for a one way flight credit and they were terrible as to luggage.  A good thing, really.  anything over 24 hours delay and you’d have a flight credit in your account.  Once they lost a bag outright.  

I had odd call from a woman who got my phone number via bell services at Hard Rock Hotel in Orlando.  Turns out my bag was delivered to her house a week after it went missing.  She kept calling AirTran to tell them to come & retrieve it to forward to me.  2 weeks passed & they never came despite her calling them several times.

Let’s just say I was on the horn with AT within minutes. Wound up with free flights for a year 

Going to guess that loosey goosey customer service gimmies may have attributed to their demise lol



Sue M said:


> Oh that sounds very painful. Hope the antibiotics work quickly. Dental pain is the worst.



Thanks, yep dental pain is an animal unto it’self, difficult to ignore.  Ii forgot how much my stomach hates taking Zithromax, only 4 more days 





Charade67 said:


> Today we will we going on the Warner Brother Studio tour, Griffith’s Observatory, and whatever else we can fit in before dinner at Hard Roc



Ooh, looking forward to hearing your take on WB tour, not sure if it would hold interest of my GD based upon other revies i’ve Read.  I’m lobbying for the TMZ tour


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday Afternoon Sans family 

Thank you all for your prayers.

Trying to get caught up with things.



Lynne G said:


> Aww, my DH came to watch her go off with her 16 other friends in a huge white limo. He said, our little one is grown up. Yeah, and we are so proud of her.



Lynne you daughter looked beautiful in her prom dress.




tink1957 said:


> Robo, so sorry to hear about your loss. We lost my nephew at 26 back in the 90s and I know how devastating it is



Tink I'am so sorry for your loss dear lady.



bobbie68 said:


> It was a busy two days getting ready for Liv's scholar award last night.



Congratulations to Liv on her Scholar night awards. I know you are very proud of her.



keishashadow said:


> I want to like tofu, really do, it’s the texture that throws me.



I'am not a fan of tofu either.



tink1957 said:


> I will always remember Michael as the little boy I took fishing every time he came to visit his Grandpa and for the awesome man he grew up to be.



I remember the verse in the Bible that says there is no greater love then to lay down your life for a friend. He befriended all those in need that day and gave his life protecting them. Your nephew is a hero. I know you miss him. You are in my thoughts and prayers.



Charade67 said:


> This is what the Hollywood forecast looks like next week.



Glad to hear you and the family made it to Cali safely. Enjoy your trip.



PoohIsHome said:


> This is our Grandson, Jaxon!!



What lovely pictures of your son and grandson.



PoohIsHome said:


> Finished up the Hedwig block on my HP



Love the Hedwig block in your quilt.




keishashadow said:


> Dentist shook his head & called me in 2 antibiotics for my bridge issue.Couldn’t get a X-ray read, too swollen. Back next week. Oh happy day



Hope the antibiotics take care of the infection so you can get your dental issues sorted out.




keishashadow said:


> Anyone remember AirTran? I really did ‘love’ them before SWA gave them some luv by absorbing them into their fold.



My sister flew AirTran between Minnesota and Orlando for many moons before they sold.


Mac hope you are feeling better. We miss our fearless leader when you don't post.


Schumi wishing you and your mum a wonderful trip to the Big Apple. Have a great time in the city and visiting your family.


Lynne saw your pic of Grand Central. Have a great time in the city.


Monyk hope you are all enjoying your cruise. Have a great time.

GoNDmay9 I was wondering what happen to you. Welcome back 


To all the Sans family have a great evening.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Walked the streets of Manhattan for 2 hours before of now enjoying a burger.  Getting hot.  Will post some pictures when I get the chance.


_will one of the pictures you post to us be the hamburger.........jk_


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> hiya homies! my room is dusty but i see it is still here.  xoxoxox


_you betcha your room is still here.....!

glad you checked in with us.
You have been missed!_


----------



## macraven

_I need to go back a page or two and find the quilt picture Pooh!

Playing ketchup is hard work...

I need to start doing the multi quoting like the pros here.
Robo does a great job in covering everyone that has posted.

Wonder if she give lessons...

Bobbie, having a quiet night at home after graduation for Liv and her friends sounds awesome
Hope those that you sent the invites to respond quickly for Liv's party!

Keisha, I do remember AirTran.
Cheap and it worked for me back in those days.

Hope all the homies are having a great evening._


----------



## keishashadow

Just read US pulled the plug on all cruises sailing to cuba effective 6/3.  

Isn’t monyk on that itinerary?  That would seriously stink for her, hope I’m wrong.


----------



## goNDmay9

@keishashadow I loved Air Tran!  I was all snooty at first because I use to travel for work every week.  AirTran took over Value Jet which I flew home from college on ONCE.  It was a pretty blech experience anyway, and soon after one went down in the Everglades so I would not even think of flying them.  But once, even though work was paying, there was such a major difference in price that I could not in good conscience take. So off to Air Tran I went and didn't look back.  

I always got upgraded to "business class" and started to get to know the flight attendants. In all of those years flying, I never had any major issues  - disclosure - I rarely checked a bag.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Just read US pulled the plug on all cruises sailing to cuba effective 6/3.
> 
> Isn’t monyk on that itinerary?  That would seriously stink for her, hope I’m wrong.



_I hope Monyk was not effected by that news keisha!
That would be totally awful..


Went out to a local Mexican place for a late dinner.
I over ate.....as usual

Started with the chips, salsa quac way before the meal was brought out._


----------



## Lynne G

No fond memory of AirTran from me.  Our trip from NYC  to Greece, and they ran out of fuel in return flight, so we sat on the tarmac in Iceland, and were not allowed off the increasing warm plane for almost 4 hours, as it had been in summer.  That was almost 30 years ago.

We had fun in the Macy’s. 


And saw the 9,000 show of the Lion King, one of the longest running shows, 22 years so far.  Packed house.


----------



## Sue M

Charade sounds like a fun day planned, I hope you & Ian enjoy it  You’re even getting emails on holiday from the therapists sheesh. What part of vacation don’t they understand?

Mac good to hear from you!

Lynne sounds like a good day!  Nice pics. We loved Lion King when it came here. I may have teared up a bit when the song came on.

goND hello!

Bobbie you’ll be having a busy week!  Grad, party, cats....   congrats to Liv. Very exciting time for her.  And it is a transition for us!   My daughter was in so many things at school- band, ski/snowboard race team, rugby, it seemed like I was always there or taking her somewhere.  I went for a walk tonight with my friend who’s daughter is same age as my oldest, and we were saying that it’s hard to believe they’re both 34 now!  And youngest is 29!  Don’t know how that happened! 
When we had cats I got their litter at Costco too.  Love the Kirkland brands, always good quality.  Esp the generic Kirkland Tylenol, Advil, etc are great deals. Almost a 50% savings.
I’m lucky my good friend up the street sews well!  She takes pity on my if I need something. 
I hope you get good news for your kitty from the vet. I was at the vet today too. $300+ later  one dog needed his vaccinations. The other a check up and blood work. She was really ill last fall. Had an Auto immune problem. We don’t know what caused it all of a sudden. So vet recommended we don’t give her vaccines right now. And maybe not for a year or 2. He is afraid to trigger her auto immune response.  He feels she’s low risk for contracting a disease as she doesn’t go to dog parks, or doggy daycare. And the risk is greater to trigger the auto immune response.

Keishashadow nope!  I never flew Air Tran.  Don’t know if they had many flights from Pacific NW.  SW doesn’t have much here either. A few out of SeaTac.
Yep, antibiotics can be hard on the stomach. Yuck. Hope you’re eatting yogurt.
And hope they’re helping. 
Why did the US stop all cruises to Cuba?  I haven’t heard anything up here. I hope it doesn’t mess up Monykalyn’s plans. How awful.

Robo  thinking of you and your family.

Mac, so easy to over eat at a Mexican restaurant. That was me at lunch yesterday   And those house made chips & salsa they served before meal, yum. Couldn’t stop! 

Hope everyone has (or had) a good night. It’s 9pm here.  This morning went to church briefly to help out before Vet appt.  then went to mall. Had to get a new wall phone for kitchen. I like to have one phone that’s hard wired incase of power out. One year we had a bad wind storm that knocked out power for 4 days. So cordless phones don’t work, and couldn’t charge cell phone.

Tomorrow I want to wash dining room drapes. Friday is hair salon day, yay! Much needed. My fringe is so long it’s driving me batty. I think it’s going to be a quiet weekend. And sun will be returning!  Yay.
Oh yes, bought my DL tix today thru Undercover Tourist. $30 saving from gate price. Got 5 Day hopper w/Max Pass.


----------



## macraven

_Sue, I ate too much at the mexican restaurant (as usual)
The chips and salsa about filled me up as we had a third basket of it.....and then we ordered our meals...

Still stuffed so sitting up another 30 minutes and get rid of this beached whale feeling I have.

You wash your drapes?
Do you hire out?
I could fly  you to GA........

Hope your dogs are doing fine after the vet visit.
Good idea the vet had and not do the vaccine on your doggy with the autoimmune problem.
Hopefully he/she will improve and do well without the vaccinations.
I hear you on the vet bills.
It's like raising kids all over again with medical visits, shots, check ups..

All my life I have always fretted over either my kids or my cat...
Both hated shots

We don't have a land line in the house, just our iphones.
Been lucky and have not had any power outages since we moved South.
Hope I haven't jinxed myself for saying that....._


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  Busy day today. We did the WB studio tour. It was fun, but heavily Friends centered. They had some cool Harry Potter, Batman, and other DC stuff. We didn’t think we had enough time for the observatory today, so went to Madame Tussaud’s instead. Went to Hard Rock for supper and met dh’s newly discovered niece. She had some interesting stuff to tell us about her birth family. B is exhausted and has already gone to bed. 

A few pictures from today

I don’t know why some are sideways, but I am too tired to fix it 
Tomorrow we are going to go see Aladdin.


----------



## Sue M

Mac, love mex food. I had the enchiladas, rice & beans. So filling. We just had the one basket of chips thankfully!  It was just me & DD. 

Hmmm, for a visit to Georgia I may hire out lol!  I’m not going crazy, just doing one window!  I get the Mr to get them down for me. Then put them back up. 

Yes, our fur babies are family. And we fuss over them just like our kids!

Mr & I talked about dropping the land line. But I’m afraid to. I just need that extra safety net I guess. And it doesn’t cost much to keep.


----------



## Sue M

Charade thanks for the pics!  Love the one in front of Bugs Bunny & Daffy Duck!  Always watched them. Wish they had good cartoons on now!


----------



## macraven

_Charade, thanks for checking in with us and sharing the pictures.
Started to think what is she doing up at 1:15 am then remembered, i'm on est and she is on pst......duh.._


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning!  It is a Thursday, and a what are we going to do day.  Total of 12 miles of walking yesterday, the phone said. Ack, I do not think we walked that much.  

Show was great, the costumes were awesome, and a pretty theatre.  Weather was fabulous, almost too hot, but not, and 78 at 10 last night.  

Sue, yep like Costco and the Kirkland brand items.  Glad you got what you needed there.  And I hear ya, pets’ bills can be pricey.  

Charade, sounded like a fun tour, and great pictures.  

Mac, hope you are feeling better today.

Keisha, hope you are getting relief from those antibiotics you are taking.  Yeah, interestingly about no more Cuba. I remember seeing cruises advertising Cuba in their cruises, some being the only port.  I feel sorry for those who thought they were porting in Cuba. The cruises  I booked do not have a Cuba stop on their itineraries. 

Eh, I woke up, said clock, 4:30am.  Yeah, I do not need an alarm.  Guess I will wake little one around 1/2 hour from now.  Free breakfast, so I told her we should go down to breakfast, and see what they have.  Little one is not a breakfast foods fan, so I am hoping she finds enough food to eat.  

Later homies, and yum.   I too can eat my share of chips and salsa.  I too like Mexican food.

Oh, and we did get a street view, high floor, room.  Not much to see as to nice buildings, but nice to see from up high down the road.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies!

There are many things I miss about living in Newport News....Costco is right up there at the top of the list.

Definitely interesting about no more travel into Cuba. Weird times, indeed.

Charade sounds like a wonderful time so far. Hope Ian is having a great time! LOL!

Lynne, I saw Lion King several years ago and I'm still in awe....the costuming alone was jaw dropping.  Hmmm....now I'm itching for another trip back to NYC!

Mac, hope you continue to feel better every day!!

Keisha, I feel you on the antibiotics ick. I had walking pneumonia right after Christmas that took two rounds of antibiotics.....took me forever to get my stomach sorted out!

Hope everyone has a great Thursday! Meeting my parents for and early lunch then going to do my shopping for the big family cookout this weekend. I keep telling myself I'm not going to go overboard and fix way too much food.....but I know me. It should be a great time. It's a big cookout/reunion for my Dad's side of the family.  We have to be at our local community college at 5:30 this evening with Corey for orientation for the governors school program that he's doing this summer. Now that I type it all out....it's going to be a busy day!

Mexican food.....yeah, it's a food group in this house.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  











Need to get this body moving today.

Get well wishes to Keisha and Mac. Hope you feel better soon.

Charade and Lynne thank you for the pictures from your vacation. Sounds like you are all having a great time.

Mac I like the chips and salsa when we go out to local Mexican restaurant. They are hard to resist.



macraven said:


> I need to start doing the multi quoting like the pros here.
> Robo does a great job in covering everyone that has posted.



Thanks Mac, I was on  the desk top yesterday.....it’s so much easier doing multi quotes that way for me.




keishashadow said:


> Just read US pulled the plug on all cruises sailing to cuba effective 6/3.



Like the rest of the Sans family I hope this does not affect Monykalyn and family. Maybe since the cruise is underway already they might be able to slide thru.



Sue M said:


> Robo  thinking of you and your family.



Thank you Sue.



PoohIsHome said:


> Hope everyone has a great Thursday! Meeting my parents for and early lunch then going to do my shopping for the big family cookout this weekend




Wishing you a nice lunch with your parents Pooh and a successful shopping trip.


----------



## Charade67

ugh! I was halfway through a long post and somehow managed to delete it. I think I will just give quick updates while I am here and will do a real post after I get home and have my desktop. Posting on the phone is such a pain.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> ugh! I was halfway through a long post and somehow managed to delete it. I think I will just give quick updates while I am here and will do a real post after I get home and have my desktop. Posting on the phone is such a pain.


And hope pics too!


----------



## Charade67

Our first stop today.


----------



## Lynne G

We saw a movie at that theater, Charade, then had sundaes at the Disney Soda Shop next store.  Got a cute pins with sundaes too.  That was years ago.  Looks like you are having fun.

Wandered around taking pictures, then a lovely lunch at Sacks on Fifth’s cafe.  Beautiful room, excellent service.

Now at the Top of the Roc, Bench, why yes we will.  Nice handout with points of view shown.  Will post some later. Much hottter today, so heading back to Central Park.  We need shade.

Hope all are doing well.  Thirsty are we.  Drank several glasses of water at lunch.


----------



## Charade67

Dh and B were just interviewed for the Jimmy Kimmel show.


----------



## macraven

[


Charade67 said:


> Dh and B were just interviewed for the Jimmy Kimmel show.




sweet!


----------



## schumigirl

Quick pop in from Long Island.......

Good flight over, seems so short at seven and half hours.......arrived to 87F which was lovely! 

Hotel is nice, we had stayed here before........went out or dinner with aunt and cousin and her husband.....nice. Now trying to stay awake till around 10pm, same as if Tom and I are in Orlando......

Lots of family time planned......and one day in City.......

Lynne......glad you’re having so much fun and Charade too.......Hope MonyK is ok with the cruise and Cuba issue........

Catch you guys later..........


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome Charade.

From Top of the Rock:




And now waiting on the sun to set on those famous red stairs.


----------



## Lynne G

Dino in Central Park,

Little one’s picture from our sky high view.

Glad you got in safely, and enjoying this warm NYC weather, Schumi.  Dinner sounded lush, and so nice with family.


----------



## Lynne G

Dark out now, still warm, and crowds at Times Square.  Now chilling with a treat from Carlos Bakery.  Yum from the Cake Boss’s store.  Dinner was at Morton’s, and we cleaned our plates.  

Total walking today, 14.1 miles.  As lady said to guy advertising ride in horse drawn carriage stepping into her path, I have legs.  Said in such a way, had little one and I laughing.


----------



## Lynne G

Do not know why pictures get posted upside down or sideways, when original was neither.  Oh well.  Late enough for me.  Sweet dreams to every homie.


----------



## Charade67

We’re at dinner now and I’m pretty sure we saw actor Danny Trejo in the restaurant.


----------



## macraven

_I haven’t a clue who Danny is charade
But glad you saw a celebrity!

Bet you are having fun on this vacation!

Nice pictures Lynne!
What do you have planned tomorrow?

Monyk, hope you are on the cruise and many of us wonder if Cuba was off limits for you

Schumi, sounds wonderful you and your mum had dinner with your relatives today
Hope you have loads of fun in New York and visiting family

Real, miss seeing you here !
Hope you are doing fine

And to all the other homies, check in here soon

Mom misses all of youse...._


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I haven’t a clue who Danny is charade
> But glad you saw a celebrity!


He does mostly action movies that I don’t watch. I know him from Spy Kids and a couple of guest appearances on the Flash.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning all and Happy Friday!!

Charade, cool seeing Danny Trejo. I haven't watched the series, but I'm pretty sure he was in several episodes of Breaking Bad.

@Lynne G Top of the Rock must be one of the most photographed spots ever.  Mine look just like that! Sounds like you and little one are having a great time! 

Busy busy busy here today. Our oldest, Alex, daughter-in-law, Kalyn, and baby Jaxon will be driving in today!   It's been a month since we've seen them so I can't wait!!!! Lots of cooking to do to get ready for the cookout tomorrow. The weather is a bit iffy, but I'm looking on the bright side.....a wet day spent with family is better than a dry day spent stuck indoors spent alone.  

@macraven So very very glad you're back among us daily. Hope you're continuing to feel better and regain strength. 

 Did you know there is a total of 204 episodes in the Keifer Sutherland U.S. series _24? Funny thing about the number 24...not that I'm counting or anything, but it's 24 weeks until I'll have a blackberry margarita in my mitts._


----------



## Lynne G

Pooh, so happy for you, that family is coming to visit today.  Nice for the fun fact countdown.

And a Good Friday morning to all.

Not sure what we will get into today, but checking out and catching the train home.  That is what I think agenda is today.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up too early again.
Today we are going to try to finally get to the observatory. It doesn’t open until noon, but I think we can still go up there just to take pictures of the Hollywood sign.
We are also going to look for the intersection of Sunset and Camden in Beverly Hills. Bonus points if you can guess why.
Our other stop will be the Santa Monica pier, then off to Anaheim.

Lynne - Great pictures from the Top of the Rock. I made B take pictures when we were there. I wouldn’t move away from the wall. I’m surprised I actually went to the top.

Speaking of pictures:
Norma Talmadge was the first to have her hand and footprints at the theater. We were told that Sid Grauman got the idea after she accidentally stepped in wet concrete.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  This morning is hair cut, can’t wait!  
Got my E-Ticket for DL the other day from Undercover Tourist.  Scanned it into DL APP.  All set for August.  Just have to decide if I want to do a package for Fantasmic or World of Colour. 

Loving the pics and updates from Charade, Lynne & Schumi. All you ladies are having a great time!  Lynne & Schumi have a NY pizza for me!  It’s the best!


----------



## Sue M

Charade love the stars and hand prints in front of the theatre!  So cool.  Enjoy the observatory.  I should have added a few days before our Anaheim trip to tour around. But I’m not comfortable driving in big cities. I won’t even drive downtown here!  I take the train into town!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoyed walking around MOMA, then went sightseeing along Broadway and ended up in Times Square for a bit.  Now just chilling, and yep, pizza for lunch.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> ......
> _And to all the other homies, check in here soon
> 
> Mom misses all of youse...._


 *Hi Mom! *


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone, I am just popping in a minute in between cleaning up the house. We are going to have some family over after graduation. It is a beautiful but hot day here today. 

I will catch up with everyone hopefully later. 

Charade I wanted to say that when Liv was in 5th grade I won a trip to Santa Monica to meet Apollo Ohno. We stayed on the beach and spent quite a few days at Santa Monica Pier, it was a lot of fun. I hope you continue to have a great trip.

Lynne and Schumi glad you made it to New York and are having a great time! Catch up with the rest later! I will post some pics hopefully tonight.]

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, fun has ended and last meal, yep NYC pizza. Great trip and will catch up with all later.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> *Hi Mom! *


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 407182
> 
> Well, fun has ended and last meal, yep NYC pizza. Great trip and will catch up with all later.


Yum!  Now I want pizza dinner!


----------



## macraven

_I already ate dinner but now want pizza too!_


----------



## Lynne G

It was tasty pizza, and we waited for it, as pie came out of the oven, we took 4 slices, rest went to the 3 guys behind us.  There was an ever going long line for it, at 2pm when we went.  They had 3 ovens, with 6 pies in them each, as a pie being cooked, then replaced with another.  Quite the assembly line.  Had to stand in one line for plain, one line for if you wanted stuff on your pizza.  

We had great weather, enjoyed a museum, sky high viewing, shopping on 5th Avenue, taking in the sights around Times Square, Grand Central Station, just walking around taking pictures of some beautiful churches, stately buildings, fun ones, and strolling in Central Park.  Miles walked, almost 40 total.  You can bet, I am soaking my feet tonight.  

Happy to be in my own bed though.

Enjoy reading and seeing pictures of your trip, Charade.  We too had fun taking pictures of those stars in the sidewalks.

Hey Buckeev, hope all is well.

Sue, Mac, Robo, Tink, Keisha, Bobbie, and all the other homies, may this Friday night find you happy, and healthy.  Healing thoughts to all those in need, and sending peace and comfort to Real.

Ah, the AC is running.  And a sunny nice day tomorrow, that the weather lady said to get outside tomorrow, nicest day in the  5 day forecast.  Zoo?  Maybe.  And wash.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, glad you and little one home safely!

Maybe you can sleep in to 7:00 tomorrow..._


----------



## Charade67

A few pics from today. 
 
Anyone get the reference?








We just checked in to our motel in Anaheim.


----------



## macraven

_Awesome pictures!_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up too early again. Everyone else is still sleeping. Today we will be going to the California Adventure park. 

So far I like our motel. It’s nothing fancy, but is clean and comfortable. My only complaint right now is that there isn’t enough parking. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## keishashadow

Hoping for a lazy saturday here today



Charade67 said:


> We’re at dinner now and I’m pretty sure we saw actor Danny Trejo in the restaurant.


O
M
G



He has a very popular food truck that he pops into now & again in that neck of the woods.



macraven said:


> I haven’t a clue who Danny is charade



Bet you do...

Dusk to dawn, Machete, Grindhouse, Anaconda...I could go on & on


----------



## Lynne G

And a beautiful good morning Saturday.  Let little one sleep, so older one and I did errands and got gas in my car.  Just hung wash outside, so hope it dries fast with this warm, sunny day.  

Nice pictures Charade.  Glad you are close to DLR now.  Have fun in the parks today.  

Keisha, eh, guess I am not hip, would not have recognized that actor most likely.  Maybe little one would have.  Though I do not think she watches those shows, nor do I.

Ah, maybe some rollercoasters in the morning and watching a ball game in the afternoon.  Tomorrow’s agenda.  

No zoo, or maybe late afternoon zoo.  Too hot and crowded to leave for it now.

Made eggs, bacon, biscuits, home fries and pancakes for breakfast.  Picky little one has not are most of it.  No matter, the rest of us will have no trouble finishing the leftovers when she is done her picky selections.


----------



## Charade67

We are at California Adventure today. I think I may have found the cutest Disney cast member.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne welcome back home!  

Charade thanks for the photos of Anaheim motel. How’s the pool area?  I heard parking is a problem there. Guess that’s why my friend prefers the place we stay at, The Anaheim Hotel. Lots of parking.  I’m not the one with a car, so no problem for me!  Lol. I’m glad you told me of price drop, cause I got a little drop on my rate too. 
If you like pizza, go down the block to my hotel. They have a Pizza Press. It’s one of those make your own pizza places, and really good.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> We are at California Adventure today. I think I may have found the cutest Disney cast member.
> 
> View attachment 407377View attachment 407377


Those dogs are so cute. They always use labs. I have such a soft spot for them. We’ve had 2. So hard not to go pat them!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Lynne welcome back home!
> 
> Charade thanks for the photos of Anaheim motel. How’s the pool area?  I heard parking is a problem there. Guess that’s why my friend prefers the place we stay at, The Anaheim Hotel. Lots of parking.  I’m not the one with a car, so no problem for me!  Lol. I’m glad you told me of price drop, cause I got a little drop on my rate too.
> If you like pizza, go down the block to my hotel. They have a Pizza Press. It’s one of those make your own pizza places, and really good.


Yes, parking is pretty bad. The had a bunch of spaces marked as valet parking. We are already paying to park, I’m not paying more for valet service. I haven’t paid much attention to the pool. I do know there is a hot tub though. 

This ride was pretty intense.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Yes, parking is pretty bad. The had a bunch of spaces marked as valet parking. We are already paying to park, I’m not paying more for valet service. I haven’t paid much attention to the pool. I do know there is a hot tub though.
> 
> This ride was pretty intense.
> 
> View attachment 407416


I love Guardians of the Galaxy!  Each ride is different. Different drop sequence and different window scenes!


----------



## Charade67

A few from today. 
I am exhausted and we have a longer day tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Very nice’


----------



## Lynne G

A good morning Sunday to all the homies.

Thanks for more nice pictures, Charade.  Yep, some park days can be very long ones.  Happy you are having fun.  

Overcast start, and maybe some rain today.  Hoping not.  Outside day for us.  Breakfast with Snoopy again, some coasters, and um no water park time little one.  We get a few hours to ride, then have to get home to go to the ball game.  Stinking game yesterday, as we watched them on the screen loose the game.  Here is hopping a live viewing has a great result, a winning game.  

Oh, and at MOMA, if you are an art fan of old master painters, here is one that even little one recognized:


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Lynne G said:


> Do not know why pictures get posted upside down or sideways, when original was neither. Oh well.



Lynne it was so nice looking at your pictures no matter which way they were positioned. Thank you for sharing them with us. Looks like you and your daughter had a great time in the city.




Charade67 said:


> We’re at dinner now and I’m pretty sure we saw actor Danny Trejo in the restaurant.



I remember seeing him in a couple movies.




Lynne G said:


> Well, fun has ended and last meal, yep NYC pizza.



Nice way to end a visit to the city with a slice of pie for sure.




Lynne G said:


> Miles walked, almost 40 total. You can bet, I am soaking my feet tonight.



Wow.....40 miles.

Van gogh is one of my favorite artists. Thank you for the pic of “The Starry Night” from MOMA.

Charade looks like you are all having a great time. Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Hope the Monykalyn family are having a great time.

I had been thinking of having hubby a big surprise birthday party. Then after having lunch with my younger sister on Thursday and talking it through decided to go for it. Now I’am trying to find an event site and caterer. Think I have an idea for both. I have talked to a couple of them and hopefully will be able to decide Monday.

I’am thankful I even have 2 to choose from as wedding season is in full swing here and his birthday is less then two months away.

It is going to be a 1950’s sock hop theme. Going to put on invitations to dress in 1950’s attire if they want.

I’am looking forward to this....he does so much for all our family...wanted to celebrate him in a special way.

I will be relieved if I’am able to settle an event site and catering Monday. Then hopefully everything else will fall into place.

 Mac, Keisha, Schumi, Tink, Sue, Pattyw, Bobbie68, Agavegirl1, Realfoodfans and all the Sans family.

Have a great relaxing Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Morning folks......

Having a blast here in NY! Went into the City yesterday and enjoyed Central Park, Rockefeller Centre and shopping of course.......went to Flatiron and Empire State Building........mum was a little whooped so we didn’t make it down to One World Trade Centre......but had a blast even though it was a Saturday! I never shop on a Saturday! 

Family day today......cousin picking us up later to take us to other cousins home for afternoon get together where both cousins families will all be there........and food!! 

Weather is beautiful........yesterday was hot!!! 

Hope everyone’s good........Lynne glad you had such a nice trip......haven’t fully caught everyone’s posts.......but looks good! 

Catch youse all soon.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi   

Good to hear from you. So glad to hear you and your mom are having such a wonderful time in New York.

Have a great time with your family today.


----------



## macraven

_Schumi lovely to hear you and mum are having a fantastic time!
Enjoy more cousins today!

Lynne, have fun planning the birthday surprise party for your mr

Hope all have a peaceful, fun day_


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, my DH would not want any party.  It is Robo who’s planning DH party.  

Sock Hop theme is awesome, and I know you will have a fun filled event for his birthday, Robo.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Haha, my DH would not want any party.  It is Robo who’s planning DH party.
> 
> Sock Hop theme is awesome, and I know you will have a fun filled event for his birthday, Robo.


Hahaha
I need to wear glasses when I read the posts
Mixing up my homies again’

Robo will have fun having that party for her Mr!


----------



## schumigirl

Ok am I the only one that doesn’t know what sock hop is......

I can guess or go google I suppose......lol........

I’m so British at times.......

Ok.....I googled......lol.......looks like fun!!!


----------



## pattyw

Good morning all!! I'm very behind here.  Haven't been in the mood to be on the DIS much.  Joe has some health issues we're dealing with and was briefly hospitalized this week.  He sees a cardiologist this week so hopefully we will get some more news on his condition. 

I know there are a lot of travelers out there- Lynne has returned home, Schumi & Charade are still in vacay mode!!  Nice pics of California Adventure! I agree- that IS the best looking Cast member!

Weather here has been lovely! Warm and sunny for a change!  We're just staying close to home and enjoying the weather! Our house and yard work will have to wait for now!

Hope everyone has a great day!! 

 A great big HI!! to all my friends here!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne such an iconic painting, lucky you to get to see it in person!  Enjoy your ball game.

Charade yay, more pics!  I read DCA has a new Lion King show, directly across the water from the Coaster.  Are you going to see World of Colour?  We did the Dessert Party, enjoyed it.  Yes, it is exhausting!  My plan is to take more afternoon breaks!  At least 3 days. We have 5 day tickets. Our arrival day is no park. We have an early flight so room may not be ready.  Maybe DTD afternoon. 
All your pics are making me excited for our trip. 
How’s your hotel location?  Are you directly across the street?

Schumi sounds like a nice trip getting lots of family time. Fun day in the city.  If you get to lower Manhattan I highly recommend the Tenement Museum. We found it fascinating. 

Robo enjoy planning Mr birthday party. Is it a landmark birthday?

Mac hope you’re feeling better. 

Looks like a sunny day here. Still early, 7:40. Church this morning then ?  No solid plans.


----------



## Sue M

pattyw said:


> Good morning all!! I'm very behind here.  Haven't been in the mood to be on the DIS much.  Joe has some health issues we're dealing with and was briefly hospitalized this week.  He sees a cardiologist this week so hopefully we will get some more news on his condition.
> 
> I know there are a lot of travelers out there- Lynne has returned home, Schumi & Charade are still in vacay mode!!  Nice pics of California Adventure! I agree- that IS the best looking Cast member!
> 
> Weather here has been lovely! Warm and sunny for a change!  We're just staying close to home and enjoying the weather! Our house and yard work will have to wait for now!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!
> 
> A great big HI!! to all my friends here!
> 
> View attachment 407679


I didn’t see your post, you must have been posting as I was writing. So sorry to hear about Joe’s health issues. Very stressful times.   Good luck with Cardiologist this week.


----------



## schumigirl

Patty best wishes for your DH! Such a scary thing.......

Sue, we did that many years ago, maybe our first visit? Yes, it was alright.....wouldn’t do it again though........so many things to see and do.....


Thanks Robo and Mac.......having so much fun! 

And just found out 15 minutes ago......we are going back into the City for one thing......to see Come From Away .......so excited for that as I did really want to see it!  

Don’t laugh, I’m not even sure when we are going......will find out later, but whenever it is we’ll be there......  

Lazy morning till we get picked up........sitting in hotel lobby where it’s bright and sunny.........nice!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Patty best wishes for your DH! Such a scary thing.......
> 
> Sue, we did that many years ago, maybe our first visit? Yes, it was alright.....wouldn’t do it again though........so many things to see and do.....
> 
> 
> Thanks Robo and Mac.......having so much fun!
> 
> And just found out 15 minutes ago......we are going back into the City for one thing......to see Come From Away .......so excited for that as I did really want to see it!
> 
> Don’t laugh, I’m not even sure when we are going......will find out later, but whenever it is we’ll be there......
> 
> Lazy morning till we get picked up........sitting in hotel lobby where it’s bright and sunny.........nice!


Hope you love the show!  I saw it here when it was in town, great show. It was sold out every night. I went with friends and we couldn’t even get seats together, and that was with advance sale. We were in the same area, but not next to each other.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Hope you love the show!  I saw it here when it was in town, great show. It was sold out every night. I went with friends and we couldn’t even get seats together, and that was with advance sale. We were in the same area, but not next to each other.



How is the theatre in the City? I haven’t been to this theatre before......

We have been very, very lucky.......friend of a family member who is involved with the theatre itself......I didn’t want to tell anyone until it had been confirmed we had seats at “some point”

Very excited to see it on Broadway........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> How is the theatre in the City? I haven’t been to this theatre before......
> Very excited to see it on Broadway........


No idea!  I saw it here in Vancouver.  It will be very exciting to see it on Broadway!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> No idea!  I saw it here in Vancouver.  It will be very exciting to see it on Broadway!



Oh sorry, I misread your post!!! Need another cup of tea I guess.......

Yes, we are so keen to see it.......we did think of Wicked again, but I’ve seen it four times on Broadway and once in the West End, so time for something different......and we were so happy when we heard we “may” be getting to see it this trip. 

I think Tom would enjoy it more than my mum will if I’m honest, but I’m sure she’ll enjoy it when it starts.


----------



## keishashadow

Good sunday all. A bit cooler here today, the 2nd day with no rain, imagine that.  Will get dinged with the tropical storm remnants & whatever is working it’s way west tomorrow.  Never enjoyable when 2 fronts hit.

In last few weeks there have been three alligators, one over five feet, found & hauled away in the area.  I assume they were brought back as souvenirs from FL, then got ‘too much’ to handle.  The five foot one could’ve done some damage.  Don’t even want to think about the 15 foot anaconda that escaped from a truck transporting it south of here in Morgantown,WV. Last they saw it was slithering up a tree and vanished.  Eek

Waiting to get picked up for my Mother’s Day present.  Not thrilled Max Mex was selected for dinner but kept that to mysel.  I’ll be that annoying person asking the server to point out the selections with no cilantro or black beans.  Did see the rice is made with it as is their salsa & soups, sigh.  Has to be something on the menu I can ‘gum’ with my challenged teeth lol. 

Never a fan of seeing the last show of a run, but hoping Grease is great tonight.  Would like to think the Pride & art festival participants may be starting to disperse.  Decided to drive to the restaurant then uber in the last 5 miles to town as so many roads are closed and parking will be at a premium.

Lynne MOMA is so fortunate to have so many masters

Charade - looks like you are hitting the high points @ DL, such a different & special vibe than WDW.  Hoping my GD & DiL enjoy it when it’s their turn.

Patty - oh what a week you’ve had! Sorry to hear, wishing the mr the best.

Carole - cousins galore!  Hope the play tix come thru for you. 

Robo - let’s go to the hop! probably could work in back to the future reference lol.  Not so much a fan of th original artists but do enjoy the spin Sha na na would put on the tunes, Brian seltzer/stray cats too


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Patty.  Thinking good thoughts and well wishes to Joe.  What a terrible week your family has had.  I hope good news comes soon.

Mad Max is a favorite of older one, hope your late present is a tasty dinner for you Keisha.  

Kids went to game, I am watching on the tube, hoping to see them.  So far, loosing game and no sightings.

Schumi, hope you enjoy the play.  We thought the theatre that we went to, was quite lovely.  We had a nice time also walking up and down Broadway.  

Sue, your trip is coming up sooner and sooner to DLR.  Hope you are doing well, and that to your family.

Ah, it is a what for dinner night.  Hmmm.

Oh and our morning fun:


----------



## schumigirl

Crikey Janet.......have you moved to some remote wild country!!! That is scary!!! Alligators and Anacondas to go along with the bears already roaming around!!! Makes love bugs seem positively attractive!!

Hope you enjoyed the food......yeah, I’d be that person in a Mexican restaurant too....so I just don’t go........and hope Grease was fun too.....love that movie!


No sunshine so far today......planning some shopping I think......

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday, all.

 Raining when I left, but dry enough when the car parked.  Now, gray, gray, and rainy day for us.  I think a typical Monday.  Warm enough, no jacket, and so far, no sweater.  The sweater may be warn by the afternoon.

Patty, hope Joe is resting, and will get good news with the heart doctor.  

Schumi, with the no so sunny day, shopping trip sounds perfect.  Little one enjoyed seeing the wooden escalators in Macy's.  I really enjoyed all the old wood, and architecture of many of the stores on 5th Avenue, and around there.

Keisha, eek, I hope that snake is no where your neighborhood is.  Yep, we've had alligators in our streets before too.  And a oh my, when my area had a neighbor that lost his snakes had in his home, yep, not just boas, but a couple different cobras.  I was none too happy.  Thankfully, all were recovered in a few months.  Right now, there's a tick awareness alert.  Seems those nice little black bugs are everywhere now, as green and windy.   Can you tell, I am not a bug, or snake fan.

With that, tea is needed.  Second cup already gone.  Oh yes, a Monday.
  And to all the homies:


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday morning all!!

Thanks so much for the well wishes for Joe!! I passed them along to him and he is VERY appreciative!  He's home - hopefully resting!  But now that I'm at work I worry he will over do it! We're still both anxious- hope the cardiologist will have news for us on Friday!!

Dreary and rainy here today!!  Good day to be at work!  

Keisha- eek! on the critters near you! 

Schumi- happy shopping!

Lynne- definitely a second cup here too- coffee for me! maybe a green tea after!

Thinking of Charade - think you're still in California? 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_This must be my lucky day as each time o try to read this thread and a few others, I get the congratulations I have won......
Damn

I was under the impression tech had fixed this spamming but still happening for those using iPhones 

Since I finally connected here, sending good vibes to all and hope Joe has a miraculous recovery 

Schumi and charade, hope you are still having a great time on your vacations 
And that same wish for all the other homies on vacation now

For those mia here, check in when you can_


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow hope you enjoy Grease!  Loved that movie!  And hope you found something you liked at the Mexican place. It’s one of my favs!
Snakes and Gators oh my!

Lynne looks like a fun coaster!  Yes DLR getting closer. I’m starting to think about plans, if I want to make reservations for anything. Universal Sept trip still up in the air. May have to re book for early Feb. waiting to hear from friend.

Schumi enjoy the shopping day!  Did you know about the 10% discount Macy’s gives to out of country shoppers?  You just have to show your drivers licence and they give you a discount card.

Pattyw it will be a long week for you waiting for Friday cardio appt. hope it’s good news.

Charade hope you’re having a great time at DL!  Looking forward to hearing about Galaxys Edge!

Mac I’m using my iPad and no problem with ads. I haven’t had prob on iPhone either, although I usually use iPad for larger screen.

Cloudy here too. Not much planned, going to aquafit this morning.
Last night watched Fear the Walking Dead and Handmaids Tale started new season.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, all. Now I know how my parents felt all those years ago when I lived across the state with the grandson....

Had a wonderful time this weekend with our oldest son being home with our daughter-in-law and our grandson. It always hurts horribly when they leave. 

@pattyw I hope Joe is recovering and behaving himself while you're at work! Hoping you get a great report at the cardiologist!

Back at work today for a few hours to get some loose ends tied up for a couple of conferences coming up and then back home to get a start on laundry. Corey started the two week session of Governor's School today....should be a fun and challenging time. They only accepted 125 students for the session. Tony's back at this desk and is about as miserable as I am after watching the kids pull out of the driveway this morning. 

165 days.....not that I'm counting or anything.

And just because I'm missing him horribly.


----------



## Lynne G

Pooh, what a cutie he is.  So nice you got to enjoy seeing the family, and yeah, always sad when they leave.  

Aquafit sounds fun, Sue.

And yeah Mac, I get that ad many a times on my phone, rarely on my laptop.  Very annoying.  I was hoping too, that it would stop, but now it seems to be more frequent than in the past.

Is it lunchtime yet?  Have umbrella ready.  Seems to have rained earlier, but now, just gray again.  Have to gander at the phone, to see the percentage chances.  I am assuming I will surely be in the losing percent that gets the rain.


----------



## keishashadow

I am lol over lynne’s Monkey pic.  Taking me a minute to get rolling today, too much weekend. Wasn’t wow’d by Max Mex’s food but the kiddie meal was a heckuva deal.  Same for the black cherry margarita!  Wish i had ordered the large 22 oz vs the 12 oz one lol. Best part of the meal. One of the better versions i’ve Enjoyed lately
Pooh - adorable tyke, cut pic. Have never seen that pose before, Is that dried corn kernels?


schumigirl said:


> Crikey Janet.......have you moved to some remote wild country!!! That is scary!!! Alligators and Anacondas to go along with the bears already roaming around!!! Makes love bugs seem positively attractive!!


Just heard a 4.0 earthquake on lake near Cleveland.  Could go cheap with one of my rival/cleveland jokes but will restrain myself.  That’s odd for our area.  Made me think of how we stayed in a highrise hotel right near the rock n roll hall of fame on lake.  Going to guess they don’t have the same building code as California, eeek. Hope no major structural issues for them


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, eek, I hope that snake is no where your neighborhood is. Yep, we've had alligators in our streets before too. And a oh my, when my area had a neighbor that lost his snakes had in his home, yep, not just boas, but a couple different cobras. I was none too happy. Thankfully, all were recovered in a few months. Right now, there's a tick awareness alert. Seems those nice little black bugs are everywhere now, as green and windy. Can you tell, I am not a bug, or snake fan.


Oh my indeed...months to recover, yikes.  How the heck does one ‘lose’ a plethora of snakes?  Saw my first black snake of season in back yard.  Mr is far nicer than me, i dispatch them on the spot.  Have spent far too much $$$ on vet bills for my dogs over the years when bit...infections almost always follow.


pattyw said:


> Thanks so much for the well wishes for Joe!! I passed them along to him and he is VERY appreciative!  He's home - hopefully resting! But now that I'm at work I worry he will over do it! We're still both anxious- hope the cardiologist will have news for us on Friday!!


Has to be hard to wait a week to consult with doctor.  Hope he follows orders and takes it easy.  Task him with planning/tweaking your next trip plans


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow hope you enjoy Grease! Loved that movie! And hope you found something you liked at the Mexican place. It’s one of my favs!
> Snakes and Gators oh my!


I was incorrect it was near close of run, the exact opposite.  It was good but actors were uneven as to talent.

The direction went more with the ‘dirty’ version, not necessarily an issue for me normally when GD along for the ride as she’s a veteran of musical productions and we are rather liberal.  Helps with her being 8, as the the double entendres tend to fly over her head.  However, it was hard to ignore one of the cast doing a full ‘moon’ of the audience though.  This was part of the city’s Civic Light Orchestra summer subscription series.  whatever happened to advisories as to partial nudity in a live production?


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, thought I'd visit the HHN page, and low and behold, got an AP rate for my SF stay, and saved enough to cover my HHN ticket, and enjoy some food or purchases.  Was better than my SMSM rate.  When I tried to get the AP rate directly from Loews website, no AP available.  So, don't care if I book through HHN page or not.  Still reservation, and already go the confirmation email from Loews.   My RPR rate though, so glad I booked so long ago.  The rates now, oh my.   

Keisha, he lost those snakes over a week-end, when he was away.  Seems maybe did not secure before he left.  Also took him a few days to tell police, as I guess he thought they were still in his home.  Some angry neighbors and many very nervous, including me.  Why people want to have such snakes is beyond me, particularly the poisonous ones.  Oh, when I was visiting my friend in Cranberry Township, the rattlesnake that came into her backyard, was not slithering for long.  Seemed it liked her outdoor brick oven.  Luckily, most of what we get are garden snakes, and sometimes a corn snake.  Thankfully, I have never seen a snake around our property.  I do get pesky squirrels, raccoons, and other forest friends sometimes.  

Lunchtime walk was almost too bright, should have brought my sunglasses, but a very light rain, not enough to get umbrella out.  Now, much darker, and still gray.  Seems phone says best chance (90 percent) around 3 until 7 this afternoon.  Ack, maybe a windshield wiper ride home.

Hope all are doing well.  Hmmm, wonder if anyone has chocolate.  

Later homies.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> sending good vibes to all and hope Joe has a miraculous recovery



Thanks, Mac!! Back at you with good vibes!!



Sue M said:


> Pattyw it will be a long week for you waiting for Friday cardio appt. hope it’s good news.



Yes waiting is difficult! Thanks for your well wishes!



Sue M said:


> going to aquafit this morning.



Sounds fun!



PoohIsHome said:


> I hope Joe is recovering and behaving himself while you're at work! Hoping you get a great report at the cardiologist!



Thanks, Pooh! 



PoohIsHome said:


> And just because I'm missing him horribly.



So adorable!!



Lynne G said:


> I am assuming I will surely be in the losing percent that gets the rain



I hear you! Looks like a dismal summer ahead for the northeast!



keishashadow said:


> Has to be hard to wait a week to consult with doctor. Hope he follows orders and takes it easy. Task him with planning/tweaking your next trip plans



Thanks! Waiting is so hard!! Can't let him take over trip planning! Yikes!! Who knows where we would end up! I keep calling him during the day to see what he's up to! Maybe I'll check via our cat camera!!



keishashadow said:


> whatever happened to advisories as to partial nudity in a live production?



Wow!! Sounds like a "lively" show!! 

Gloomy but warm now- more rain moving in then the temps drop to the 60s! Feels like April- not June! Hope Schumi is faring better on the east coast of NY!! Has to be a little warmer there!


----------



## keishashadow

Eek carole has some excitement in NYC today.  Rainy/windy day there.  No foul play indicated, helicopter crash/hard landing on top of building 51st & 7th in midtown.  At least 1 fatality.  Thinking the people of NYC may go into a PTSD vibe when an aircraft/building incident pops up.  Hugs to them


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Thanks! Waiting is so hard!! Can't let him take over trip planning! Yikes!! Who knows where we would end up! I keep calling him during the day to see what he's up to! Maybe I'll check via our cat camera!!



You’ll know he’s bored out of his gourd if you see him rolling around on floor playing with the cat toys.  

In all seriousness it does seem difficult for many men to slow down and chill even if on doctor’s orders.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stopping in to say " Hi " after a busy work weekend.  

@pattyw I sure do hope your other half gets some rest and you get good news from the cardiologist.  It is sooo scary when our health goes sideways.  

@keishashadow    Those Crittters!!!!  On my.  When I hear stories like that...I'm glad I live where the air hurts my face.  I'll take the wildlife we have here over those lol.  

@schumigirl   Sounds like the trip is going great!!!  Weather, shopping and  play 

@Lynne G   Enjoy Disneyland...the trip looks fantastic!!!

@PoohIsHome   Enjoy those moments with the littles.  Those ones are extra special.  Our daughter got married last month, and I know the grand babies will follow very soon ( if the daughter has her way )  which I'm ready for.  They already have two dogs who we miss ( plus them ) when we don't see them...so I can only imagine how much more we will miss a grandchild

Everyone have a great week!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

All this talk about snakes!  I’d be the first one running and screaming into the house. I can handle the bears and coyotes around here, but not snakes!  Thankfully we don’t have snakes!  

Cute photo Pooh.

Yikes, I haven’t heard of the heli crash in NY or earthquake in Cleveland!  And just yesterday I was speaking to an old childhood friend who lives around there. 

Keishashadow wow, black cherry Maggie?  Yes please!


----------



## macraven

_Just a quick drive by to see how the homies are doing 

At least when I opened up this thread, the porn site did not come up

Started last night of when I open a thread, it redirects to a porn site

Getting the “you have won” message and then automatically connect to a different site, was annoying but was dealing with it

The porn site of pictures and videos has gone too far

I can read some threads without this happening but they are far and few between_


----------



## Charade67

Hello and happy.....Monday? I have lost track of the days. We had a great day at Disneyland. We were able to do everything that we wanted to do. We got there just as they opened and were able to walk on to several rides.  I lost my new Disney hat on the Indiana Jones ride. I was really upset because I just bought the hat back in April  at WDW. I couldn’t find the same hat at DL, so I finally bought a different one to wear. 

A few pictures.


----------



## Charade67

Galaxy’s Edge was pretty cool. We were in the last group of the night. We weren’t interested in the Cantina or building light sabers and droids,  so we just wandered around and took pictures and then rode Smuggler’s Run. The ride was really cool, but I think dh and I destroyed the Millennium Falcon. The one part I didn’t understand was the shops. They all seemed very tiny. We saw Rey and Chewie wandering around, but weren’t able to get any pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you for the emails asking if I was in the city today.

Thankfully not, today was the day we had originally planned to visit, but weather was poor so we went Saturday instead........another awful accident and can’t imagine how scared everyone was. And tickets for show isn’t till another day. 

Pooh.....beautiful little boy!! He is so precious.......

Sue, yes we’ve been getting the extra discount for years......we used to have to show our passport, but now in both Orlando and in NYC we didn’t have to.......seems the accents are enough. They had 30% off on Saturday......make up and perfume included......we shopped a lot in there!!!

mac........dodgy sites!!!! Goodness me........I’m seeing nothing like that thank goodness.......hope that issue is sorted soon! 


Rain has been on all day here......so, little shopping and lunch out.....then came back to hotel for a while and left mum and her sister to yak......nice little time out for me too.........just had dinner and wine in the bar of the hotel.......lovely.....and nice folks around me to chat to. 

Chatted to my two guys earlier on FaceTime........love seeing them and being able to chat is wonderful.........

But, time for another glass of wine and some nice chatter......

Hope everyone’s good........


----------



## Lynne G

So glad you were not near that accident, Schumi.  Sounds like you and mum are having a lovely time.  And yep, we took advantage of Macy’s sale too.

Rain so much roads are flooded.  Went to mall and think we have a graduation dress.  Not to say, we may be still looking tomorrow as well.


----------



## Charade67

Disney called. They found my hat!! They are going to ship it to my house.

I forgot to respond to this earlier.


Sue M said:


> Charade yay, more pics! I read DCA has a new Lion King show, directly across the water from the Coaster. Are you going to see World of Colour? We did the Dessert Party, enjoyed it. Yes, it is exhausting! My plan is to take more afternoon breaks! At least 3 days. We have 5 day tickets. Our arrival day is no park. We have an early flight so room may not be ready. Maybe DTD afternoon.
> All your pics are making me excited for our trip.
> How’s your hotel location? Are you directly across the street?


I wanted to see World of Color, but we were so tired and the crowds were really getting heavy. (It was grad night.)
The hotel location was great. We were almost directly across from the entrance. I was amazed at how close everything was. I had expected it to look a little more like the set up of Universal Orlando.

We have had a change of plans. We were going to go to the safari park today and the zoo tomorrow, but we were all so exhausted yesterday we decided to take a day off and let our sore feet recover. I also developed something the DL nurses called golfer’s rash on the back of my legs. They suggested I take a rest day.

We drove to San Diego today. Stopped to admire the view.


We got in too early and our room wasn’t ready, so we took a drive. This is as far south as we went.


----------



## Charade67

Scary news from New York. So sad about the pilot, but glad no one else was hurt. Schumi, glad to hear that you are safe.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and forgot to add that Charade, thank you for posting some great Disneyland pictures. I can see older one wanting to see the new Star Wars part of the park.  I would probably enjoy it too.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah both times we vacationed in SD, had no desire to cross the border or get anywhere close to it.  Nice travel pictures too Charade.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi glad you weren’t in the city.  Very scary.

Mac yikes!  That’s really odd that those sites are popping up when you log onto Dis. I wonder if you delete all the cookies if that will help.

Charade glad to hear you enjoyed your hotel. I’ll have to check it out while I’m there. I plan on going to Panera to pick up muffins for breakfast in our room, I think it’s next to your hotel. Ours is a block away. Still very close.
I get the rash on my lower legs too, and swollen feet & ankles.  My friend and I joke about when we’ll see our ankles again.
So your DL portion is done?  What did you have, 3 day tix?  How did you like Max Pass?  I found it worked well.
I think the set up is sorta similar to Universal in that the 2 parks are walking distance from each other connected by walking across a yard/patio what ever it’s called. No having to go thru security once your in the complex.
So what did you do for rest day?  Enjoy some pool time?  
Great pics!


----------



## Lynne G

- oh Happy Taco Tuesday!  


Taco Bell run for Mac is probably scheduled.  Any one want a taco:?

Oh, and you know, when people like the shower head in the bathroom ceiling, to be a rain shower?  Well, I had the real thing on my commute, and a very brisk rain shower at that.  Coming down hard, and windy.  But a warm feeling shower none the less,even though the car said it was 67 out.  And oh, am most lucky today.  Weather guy said the rain is because a cold front is passing through, so I put a light sweater on.  No need to decide if to wear the one I leave on my desk chair.  And, If the 60's are the cool front's temps, we surely are starting our summer season.  Yep, just like Florida, our summers are hazy, hot and humid, with some thunderstorms mostly in the late afternoon or evening, and pop up rain showers, like we had starting yesterday late afternoon.   

So join me in a tea drinking Tuesday morning.  All morning drinking homies are invited.  Raise a cup, it's a Tuesday.




Hello very blue and gray sky, with some hurrying clouds.  No sunrise to see this morning.


A very lovely, totally happy, Tuesday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

_Of course I will join Homer at Taco Bell tonight!!_


----------



## keishashadow

Bit chilly here today, may go change out of my shorts before i head out for an errand run.  Least thesun is finally out!

Sue - re DL planning on doing BBayou for the fantasmic pkg.  torn between the world of color pkg or dessert party.  

Tratorria are’s standing area seems to be further back than I’d imagine but thinking the ground rises upwards there? Still do’t think my tiny GD would have much a view.  The dessert party is winning as there is seating at small tables.  Have you done either of those in GC?

Charade - very nice pics.  You hit it lucky at the new DL offering.  Seems pretty slow there.  They said all the warnings are keeping the locals away.  Not sure if the various AP blackouts have kicked in yet there.  I expect the latter part of our trip there in August will be slammed as they are lifted then

Never heard of golfers rash?  Are we talking heat rash?



macraven said:


> _Just a quick drive by to see how the homies are doing
> 
> At least when I opened up this thread, the porn site did not come up
> 
> Started last night of when I open a thread, it redirects to a porn site
> 
> Getting the “you have won” message and then automatically connect to a different site, was annoying but was dealing with it
> 
> The porn site of pictures and videos has gone too far
> 
> I can read some threads without this happening but they are far and few between_



It’s consistently that way for me on my iphone, grrrr.  Had hoped with the new format here they’d have got rid of that virus. 


macraven said:


> _Of course I will join Homer at Taco Bell tonight!!_


Make him buy


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Mac is doing a Taco Bell run.  Yum, ours still has those fries.

Yay!  I am with you Keisha.  Loving that bright blue sky that has a cool wind making my tree outside my window do the Swing dance.  But I was fine with pants and a light, summer sweater.  Did get coffee at the end of my lunchtime walk.  Oh, and shades on.  Yes I did!

Quiet afternoon.  And yeah,                           Sigh.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Hope I can get this post in before the popups shut me off...I can barely get a like in lately.

Excited to hear the reviews for Hagrid's coaster...cant wait to ride it in September.  Which seat will you choose?  I want to try both.

Nothing much going on here...putting  off doing my housework...might as well do it tomorrow 

Patty...praying for Joe ...hope you get good news from the doctor 

Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, keisha, Robo, Bobbie, Charade, Sue, pooh, pumpkin and  all our homies reading along.

Have a great night


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, yay!  Now you have two hats.  Glad they found it, and will get it back soon.  Have fun in SD.

Burgers with cheese and a fried egg.  Lettuce and tomatoes too.  Then fresh and quick fry of squash, zucchini and carrots with some butter and salt.  Easy meal. 

Darn road work, could not get down my street when got home.  They are gone now, so got little one to retrieve the car that was parked across the street.  They say they will pave after they are done digging.  Yeah, it was paved not that long ago when a prior dogging took place.  Very bumpy road now, and once again there was a large pile of dirt across the end of our driveway.  I will have to wash my car one of these days.  Mud, and dirt everywhere.  

Ah, housework can be done later, Tink.  Seems like a perfect evening for a glass of wine, or cocktails.


----------



## keishashadow

Fan of sunny-side eggs & good burgers but just cannot wrap my head around one atop a burger lol

Another vote for the week turning out to be a long one already. 

Dr death should be able to give me an inkling as to what’s going on this time with my bridge...oooh, i can’t wait - not.


----------



## macraven

_It's been a long day for me....
Don't know where the time went.

Still having a bit of posting issues but hopefully it will be resolved soon!

Keisha, I'm with you on that....
An egg on a burger.
That would mean my ketchup would be touching the egg.
Yikes.

Mayo I could do as I eat fried egg sandwiches with it.

Let us know if you survive Dr Death this week

Taco Tuesday it was for us tonight.
Planned to get my nachos supreme but the place was out of the chips so went with the taco supreme and a chalupa.


Hope all the homies are having a decent evening.
Some will be returning home from vacations while others are planning theirs.

Charade and Schumi, enjoy the ending days of your trips, safe travels back home when it gets to that time._


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Bit chilly here today, may go change out of my shorts before i head out for an errand run.  Least thesun is finally out!
> 
> Sue - re DL planning on doing BBayou for the fantasmic pkg.  torn between the world of color pkg or dessert party.
> 
> Tratorria are’s standing area seems to be further back than I’d imagine but thinking the ground rises upwards there? Still do’t think my tiny GD would have much a view.  The dessert party is winning as there is seating at small tables.  Have you done either of those in GC?
> 
> Charade - very nice pics.  You hit it lucky at the new DL offering.  Seems pretty slow there.  They said all the warnings are keeping the locals away.  Not sure if the various AP blackouts have kicked in yet there.  I expect the latter part of our trip there in August will be slammed as they are lifted then
> 
> Never heard of golfers rash?  Are we talking heat rash?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s consistently that way for me on my iphone, grrrr.  Had hoped with the new format here they’d have got rid of that virus.
> 
> Make him buy


Yes!  Love Blue Bayou and seating area. Remember to request a table close to the water when you check in so GD will get the full effect!  They give cute cushions to sit on for the viewing area. Great view. My having to sit on the ground and get up, not gracefully lol! 
We also loved the WOC Dessert Party. Great view, and nice selections. It’s splurge worthy lol!
When is your DL dates again?  8/11-8/17 is ours. Where are you staying?  I looked at the crowd calendar for our dates on Undercover Tourist.  Ugh. It’s projected to be busy. I’ll deal with it.  We have Max Pass which helps. May take afternoon breaks back at hotel pool make some evening FPs. Will do what we can and not sweat it.


----------



## Sue M

Good evening. Potatoes roasting on the bbq. Salad made. Waiting on daughter to get home from work to throw chicken on bbq. Have it sitting in Adobo seasoning I bring home from Florida!

Sunny side up eggs   Nope, not for me. No egg snot lol!

Charade, Disney is so good about returning stuff. Once my daughter lost her purse on Space Mtn. Just flew out of car. I can see why Universal requires lockers. Thankful her passport wasn’t in it. It was the last ride of our last day!  Disney sent it, got in around 2 weeks. 

Mac enjoy your tacos.

Keishashadow good luck with Dr Death lol!

Pattyw thinking good thoughts for you. 

Weather heating up here, forest fires starting here, Washington, California, here we go again. Ugh. Seems to be the new normal.


----------



## macraven

_As I was reading your post I thought, gee whiz, you are eating really late tonight.
Its 9:30 pm right now.

Then it dawned on me that I am on ET and you are on PT.........duh


I need to start writing down when all the homies are going on vacation.
Can't keep up with everyone's vacation dates
8/11 - 17 will be here sooner than you think!_


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We just spent the whole day at the zoo.  All I can say is wow, that place is huge. B was really disappointed when she found out the zoo no longer has giant pandas. We were there from 9-6 and I know we didn’t see everything.  I’ll add some pictures at the end of this post, and I have a special picture for Lynne tomorrow. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - very nice pics. You hit it lucky at the new DL offering. Seems pretty slow there. They said all the warnings are keeping the locals away. Not sure if the various AP blackouts have kicked in yet there. I expect the latter part of our trip there in August will be slammed as they are lifted then
> 
> Never heard of golfers rash? Are we talking heat rash?



The wait times at Disney were incredible. A few rides got up to 120 minute wait times, but we were  either able to get on them early in the day or had fast passes. 
I had never heard of golfer’s rash either. It is also called exercise induced Vasculitis. It is a heat rash that occurs on the ankles and calves. I first thought it was sunburn, but it didn’t hurt like a sunburn. 

Well, tomorrow we return home.


----------



## macraven

_That rash some peeps get on the lower legs you are calling "golfers rash, I always heard the phrase, Disney rash, for it.

First two times I went to Disney, our legs broke out in red welts.
Very itchy too.

A person at the hotel said it was the Disney rash......walking on hot blacktop in the parks all day in the heat, makes many get the rash on the ankles and legs._


----------



## macraven

_Fantastic pictures charade!_


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that is so sad they don't have the pandas there anymore, Charade.  We enjoyed seeing them, including a baby one.  I agree the SD Zoo is huge.  Safe travels today.  Great pictures of the animals.  The tiger is gorgeous.   And baby giraffe.  

Well, it's a beautiful, sunny start to this Wednesday.  Wonderful sun on the horizon, and now shining brightly higher in the sky.  But no matter, we get that periods of heavy rain and a thunderstorm threat today.  Crossing my fingers and toes, that rain does not come during the graduation ceremony.  All stuffed into the gym is not my idea of fun.  But our stadium does not have a roof, and no seats under cover.   Sigh.  

And a quick commute was appreciated.  But not the cool air I felt.  57 said the car.  Oh, not a summer day, with the afternoon high predicted to be 76.  

So,   Why yes it is. Wednesday is the middle of many homies' work week, so get over this hump of a day, and why yes, 


Have a wonderful, maybe even wacky, Wednesday homies.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 









Lynne G said:


> Haha, my DH would not want any party. It is Robo who’s planning DH party.
> 
> Sock Hop theme is awesome, and I know you will have a fun filled event for his birthday, Robo.



Mine would not want a party either. He is a very laid back guy who doesn’t like a lot  of fuss, but wanted him to feel special on this milestone birthday.



pattyw said:


> Good morning all!! I'm very behind here. Haven't been in the mood to be on the DIS much. Joe has some health issues we're dealing with and was briefly hospitalized this week. He sees a cardiologist this week so hopefully we will get some more news on his condition.



Patty I’am so sorry to hear Joe was in hospital. I know how frightening that can be. I’am sending healing prayers his way and lots of mummy dust. I know as a spouse this is very frightening for you also. Hope you get good news from cardiologist 




keishashadow said:


> In last few weeks there have been three alligators, one over five feet, found & hauled away in the area. I assume they were brought back as souvenirs from FL, then got ‘too much’ to handle. The five foot one could’ve done some damage. Don’t even want to think about the 15 foot anaconda that escaped from a truck transporting it south of here in Morgantown,WV. Last they saw it was slithering up a tree and vanished. Eek



Wow.........alligators and anacondas.....what are people thinking by keeping these exotic dangerous animals.



PoohIsHome said:


> And just because I'm missing him horribly



He is so cute.




macraven said:


> At least when I opened up this thread, the porn site did not come up



Yep, that would be a shocking post to see first thing in the morning 



Charade67 said:


> Galaxy’s Edge was pretty cool.



Cool pictures of Galaxy’s Edge.




schumigirl said:


> But, time for another glass of wine and some nice chatter......



Schumi so glad to hear you and your mom are having a great time.




tink1957 said:


> Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, keisha, Robo, Bobbie, Charade, Sue, pooh, pumpkin and all our homies reading along.



Hey! Tink hope all is well with you and your family.




keishashadow said:


> Dr death should be able to give me an inkling as to what’s going on this time with my bridge...oooh, i can’t wait - not.



Sending good wishes your way and mummy dust for your dental issues.




Sue M said:


> Good evening. Potatoes roasting on the bbq. Salad made. Waiting on daughter to get home from work to throw chicken on bbq. Have it sitting in Adobo seasoning I bring home from Florida!



When I read the posts of everyone and their delicious meals you, Schumi, Keisha, Monykalyn and others I realize we have a lot of good cooks here on the Sans thread for sure. Your dinner sounded so good.



Charade67 said:


> We just spent the whole day at the zoo



I love your picture of the lion.

Well party planning is coming along. It’s one of those situations I think that was meant to be. Since I had the conversation with my sister last Thursday I have settled the event space, catering, Dj and someone to make invitations. The party is 7 weeks away. Now I need to work on decorations, cake design, hotel brunch for out of town guests and party favors.

Just hope I can keep everything a secret until he walks into party that day.

Finding any local 1950’s party decorations is non existent here. So all of it will have to be ordered. On ward and upward.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope you are feeling well.  Sounds like the party is well underway, and so much fun planed.  You are so nice to think of others in having bunch and some goodie bags.  Yeah, unless I look at some of our party stores, the 50's decor is not that prevalent.  I am sure whatever you order, will be fun, and nice. 

Okay, sweater on, and some more tea.  Hoping Robo is enjoying her coffee in her HHN cup.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _That rash some peeps get on the lower legs you are calling "golfers rash, I always heard the phrase, Disney rash, for it.
> 
> First two times I went to Disney, our legs broke out in red welts.
> Very itchy too.
> 
> A person at the hotel said it was the Disney rash......walking on hot blacktop in the parks all day in the heat, makes many get the rash on the ankles and legs._


Yep!  Long days walking on the blacktop, heat, does it to me every time.  And swelling.  Didn’t used to back in the early days, but guess age plays a factor maybe cause happens now all the time. Ugh.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, ya homies.

Having a hard time shaking the blues with the adult kids and the grand being back home. Their goal is to eventually be able to move out here....I do so hope they're able to make it happen!

@schumigirl So glad you weren't in the city when the helicopter crashed! Yikes!

Hope everyone is having a great week. 

163 days.....not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We head home today. Should be getting into VA very late. 
Here’s my picture for Lynne. 


I thought it would be perfect for today.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww thanks Charade.  That camel looks about how I feel.  Long day for you, and I hate that loosing 3 hours from the West Coast.  Hump Day indeed, and yes, perfect!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _As I was reading your post I thought, gee whiz, you are eating really late tonight.
> Its 9:30 pm right now.
> 
> Then it dawned on me that I am on ET and you are on PT.........duh
> 
> 
> I need to start writing down when all the homies are going on vacation.
> Can't keep up with everyone's vacation dates
> 8/11 - 17 will be here sooner than you think!_


lol!  Yup we’re 3 hrs behind ya!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We just spent the whole day at the zoo.  All I can say is wow, that place is huge. B was really disappointed when she found out the zoo no longer has giant pandas. We were there from 9-6 and I know we didn’t see everything.  I’ll add some pictures at the end of this post, and I have a special picture for Lynne tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The wait times at Disney were incredible. A few rides got up to 120 minute wait times, but we were  either able to get on them early in the day or had fast passes.
> I had never heard of golfer’s rash either. It is also called exercise induced Vasculitis. It is a heat rash that occurs on the ankles and calves. I first thought it was sunburn, but it didn’t hurt like a sunburn.
> 
> Well, tomorrow we return home.


I get the rash all over my lower legs, not just calves, front too, lucky me!  Safe travels home.  Great zoo pics. 
I think it takes us longer to adjust coming from home to the east coast.  When going to the parks for opening, it’s brutal having to get up at 6am which to us is 3am pacific time!  


Lynne G said:


> Aww, that is so sad they don't have the pandas there anymore, Charade.  We enjoyed seeing them, including a baby one.  I agree the SD Zoo is huge.  Safe travels today.  Great pictures of the animals.  The tiger is gorgeous.   And baby giraffe.
> 
> Well, it's a beautiful, sunny start to this Wednesday.  Wonderful sun on the horizon, and now shining brightly higher in the sky.  But no matter, we get that periods of heavy rain and a thunderstorm threat today.  Crossing my fingers and toes, that rain does not come during the graduation ceremony.  All stuffed into the gym is not my idea of fun.  But our stadium does not have a roof, and no seats under cover.   Sigh.
> 
> And a quick commute was appreciated.  But not the cool air I felt.  57 said the car.  Oh, not a summer day, with the afternoon high predicted to be 76.
> 
> So,


hope grad is able to be outside!  Congrats.


----------



## Sue M

Robo sounds like you got it all handled. Are you going to wear poodle skirts?  
I had to make my daughter a poodle skirt once (well, with a lot of help from a friend who sews lol) for her Spring Musical at Elementary school. It was the upper grades who did most of the performances. That year they had an amazing amount of talented students. It was a stand out performance. And the principal and 2 staff were the Blues Brothers. Hilarious.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all........

Checking in from our last night on Long Island......

Had an absolute blast with mum and our family out here.......apart from Monday and Tuesday mornings where weather wasn’t fun, we’ve had some beautiful sunshine and heat and enjoyed every second. Spending time with my cousins and aunt has been fabulous.

Enjoyed the City, and enjoyed going back in to see Come from Away......what a show!!! I cried like a baby. We owe huge thanks to friend of a friend who made it possible.

Enjoyed Port Jeff today and just hanging out there with my cousin while mum and aunt chatted their day away......

Will pack in the morning, have early lunch then the terminal we fly out from has The Palm, so we’ll eat there in case food on plane isn’t suitable for mum.

So looking forward to seeing my guys on Friday.......we take off 10pm NY time tomorrow night, and we land 10am UK time.......have FaceTimed them a few times.....but can’t wait to see them both. Kyle has three days off this week so will drive with his dad to come get us.

But, hope everyone’s good........will need to catch up on all I’ve missed while I’ve been in NY........

Catch youse guys soon.........

82 days till we’re back in Orlando.........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Evening all........
> 
> Checking in from our last night on Long Island......
> 
> Had an absolute blast with mum and our family out here.......apart from Monday and Tuesday mornings where weather wasn’t fun, we’ve had some beautiful sunshine and heat and enjoyed every second. Spending time with my cousins and aunt has been fabulous.
> 
> Enjoyed the City, and enjoyed going back in to see Come from Away......what a show!!! I cried like a baby. We owe huge thanks to friend of a friend who made it possible.
> 
> Enjoyed Port Jeff today and just hanging out there with my cousin while mum and aunt chatted their day away......
> 
> Will pack in the morning, have early lunch then the terminal we fly out from has The Palm, so we’ll eat there in case food on plane isn’t suitable for mum.
> 
> So looking forward to seeing my guys on Friday.......we take off 10pm NY time tomorrow night, and we land 10am UK time.......have FaceTimed them a few times.....but can’t wait to see them both. Kyle has three days off this week so will drive with his dad to come get us.
> 
> But, hope everyone’s good........will need to catch up on all I’ve missed while I’ve been in NY........
> 
> Catch youse guys soon.........
> 
> 82 days till we’re back in Orlando.........


Time just flys by! Glad to hear you had a nice family trip. Seeing Come From Away on Broadway is extra special!  Glad you enjoyed it. Face Time is a wonderful thing isn’t it!  Safe travels home. 

Hot hot hot day today. At 5pm it was 88f in the shade. Don’t know what it was in the sunshine!  Hot!  And a tad muggy. Unusual for the west coast. We don’t usually get much humidity like the east. 
Went out for sushi dinner, it was our anniversary, 38!
Tomorrow going to visit a friend in hospital.


----------



## macraven

_Sue, happy anniversary!!

What a nice way to celebrate 38 years together by doing a sushi dinner_


----------



## Charade67

I’m home. It’s midnight. See y’all later.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m home. It’s midnight. See y’all later.


_Welcome back home!_


----------



## Lynne G

It so feels like a Friday.  By the time graduation was over and we all agreed to a restaurant, for a very late dinner, that turned into a longer one than we expected, it became a very late night.  I was not far behind Charade’s arrival, and DH and I went to bed pronto.  We both were so tired, alarm went off and I was like huh?  And rain started just as we got home last night, and has not stopped.  

Very wet commute.  Weather lady said, a wet and miserable start to this Thursday.

So, drink up, it is Thirsty Thursday and the sky is certainly giving us wet.  Cool too.  Car said 60.  Umbrella and windshield wipers, with car turning off and on the car light’s high beams.

So, I am officially done with hollering to get up for school.


----------



## Lynne G

and yeah,  oh this cat does - 


So whatever you do today, totally enjoy your Thursday.

A welcome back to Charade, hope you have a later wake up this morning.

And a going home, safe travels wishes to Schumi tonight, so nice you and mum had a great time visiting family.

Sue, Happy Anniversay!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am trying to adjust back to east coast time.  I foolishly decided that I would go into work today. I really should stay home and sleep.

Lynne - Congrats to your daughter on graduation. Now we all have college to look forward to. 

We came home to rain.  I’m already missing sunny CA.


----------



## Charade67

Just got to work. Boss is freaking out because the fax isn’t working.  I check the error messages. It says to replace toner. I replaced the toner and a weeks worth of faxes just came through. I need another vacation.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I hear ya, Charade.  Quite a few years ago, we used to get faxes in every day, and for over a week one time, person responsible for it, did not realize it was unplugged.  Went through paper when it was plugged in.

Sorry to hear you're at work so early.

Bit brighter now, but period of heavy rain still coming.  Hmm, walk for lunch?  Maybe not.  I need more tea, though.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning everyone ...I don't know where the week went. It has been busy and some bumps in the road but getting back on track. Liv's graduation was very nice. The weather was beautiful. There were so many people, it was a little overwhelming. Liv had a class of 219 and I bet each person had at least 2 to 3 people. We were very lucky to be in the front row right at the podium. The top 10 got reserved seats. I have more pics and video on my camera just haven't downloaded yet. The man in the pic is my dad! It was nice he was able to come.


Now I am getting ready for the party on Saturday. We have about 40 or so people coming. My sister-in-law is letting us have it there she has a better yard.

I ended up with sugar ants this week, so I have been trying to clear stuff out. I do have exterminator coming today. 

I am trying to get back on track with cooking, we have been eating out way too much! 

We have been looking for a small camper to tow to house the cats when we move. We were able to find one at a good price. It was two hours away, we have to go back next week to get it. Brian will gut it and make partitions. 

I haven't been able to do a good reading just a quick scan, so hoping to catch people.

It's raining and cool here today, but should be nice by Saturday!!!


Patty I am so sorry to hear about Joe's health problems. I understand how you must be feeling. I hope you get good answers from the doctor and you and Joe are in my thoughts.

Charade Great pics of your trip. I caught most of them quickly. I am so glad you had a great trip (except for the rash) . Thanks for sharing and I hope your day at work goes better.

Lynne Congrats! on your daughter's graduation. It sounds like a nice time. We ended up getting pizza at like 8:30 after the graduation. We did have some family over afterwards for cards. 

Schumi I am glad you had a great with your mum. I hope you have a good flight home and can't wait to hear more about it. 

Mac I am so glad to see you posting. You do a great job as a Mod, I am so glad you are hear doing it!! 

Sue Happy Anniversary!! Brian would love a sushi dinner out, nope not me. I hope you had a great time. I hope your visit with your friend is good.

Robo It sounds like a great party event, enjoy planning it. I totally understand wanting to do something special. Brian and I aren't into parties and I didn't want one for my 50th. I am not sure what he will want.  

Tink I am glad to see you post and hope you and your family are doing well!!

Pooh Nice pic you shared. It must be hard to see them leave. Oh that would be wonderful if they can move out there. Brian's family and mine are happy we are moving down next year. It is nice to have some family close, especially your kids. I am not sure what I will do if Liv moves away! Countdowns are awesome.

A special hello to anyone I have misses. I hope everyone has a great Thursday!!!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue, happy anniversary!!
> 
> What a nice way to celebrate 38 years together by doing a sushi dinner_


Thanks!


Lynne G said:


> It so feels like a Friday.  By the time graduation was over and we all agreed to a restaurant, for a very late dinner, that turned into a longer one than we expected, it became a very late night.  I was not far behind Charade’s arrival, and DH and I went to bed pronto.  We both were so tired, alarm went off and I was like huh?  And rain started just as we got home last night, and has not stopped.
> 
> Very wet commute.  Weather lady said, a wet and miserable start to this Thursday.
> 
> So, drink up, it is Thirsty Thursday and the sky is certainly giving us wet.  Cool too.  Car said 60.  Umbrella and windshield wipers, with car turning off and on the car light’s high beams.
> 
> So, I am officially done with hollering to get up for school.
> 
> View attachment 408727


Nice pic!  Congrats for the Grad and yay for no more hollering to get up for school. My youngest needed a bomb under her to get moving!


Charade67 said:


> Just got to work. Boss is freaking out because the fax isn’t working.  I check the error messages. It says to replace toner. I replaced the toner and a weeks worth of faxes just came through. I need another vacation.


 Yup you should have stayed home!  Sounds like they are totally useless!


----------



## macraven

_So nice to get the updates Bobbie!

Such a sweet pic of Liv, you and your dad!
No shoes day...



Hope the party is awesome and you have a big turnout for it_


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, our kids look like they have the same shoes on Bobbie.  Nice pictures, nice your Dad could come, and congratulations to Liv.  We are just having a family party on Saturday too, but probably half the numbers, and at my Dsis's place, as she has a huge yard compared to mine, and a pool, that we do not. Sounds like you are getting ready to move, and great you found a camper to get those kitties to their new house in style.  And yeah, we are trying to not eat out as much either.  Though after our graduation of close to 600 kids, each name being read, we really wanted a sit down meal.  And yeah, a washed out rainy day for us, but the week-end says beautiful sun and clouds 84 on Saturday, so we are happy the rain moves out today, as well.

Sue, yeah, pond water moving little one got quite the repeated get up notices.  Some kids are just not easy risers.  Older one, not as much of an issue getting up, though once in awhile, he swore  I did not holler, as he promptly went back to sleep. 

Good Morning Bobbie, Mac Sue, and Tink.  Hope all are enjoying today so far, and feeling well.  Mac, hope you are feeling better, and got good news on the medical front.  Tink, hope the dog has not chewed stuff.  Sue, hoping you are enjoying a nice cup of coffee.  That goes for Robo too.


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie thanks for Anniversary wishes!  Congrats for your Grad!  Hope the weather cooperated for the party.  I don’t think I’ve ever heard of sugar ants?  Are they the typical small black ant? I’m always on my daughter to clean up the kitchen counter after she’s in there making something. 


Another sunny day here, hope it’s not as hot as yesterday. And not one whiff of a breeze, ugh. 
Going out to lunch with a friend at the beach before we go visit a friend in the hospital.  It’s about a 50 min drive from us. 
Looking forward to the basketball game tonight. Go Raptors!  Even if they are from Toronto, lol. Last game was amazing. A nail bitter for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and ewww ants.  Glad you have an exterminator coming Bobbie.  I hate any bug in my house.  We've had a darn horse fly that I want to swat so bad.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Afternoon, everyone!

Welcome home, Charade! Sounds like you have the same wet and gray weather we've had on our end of the state this week. Loved your pics from the zoo and yay! for Disney finding your hat!

@pattyw When does Joe go back to the cardiologist?

So many graduations! Reminds me of just how quickly this next year is going to go for Corey. 

Safe travels tonight, @schumigirl I know you're looking forward to getting back to Tom and Kyle, but what a wonderful time you've had!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thirsty Thursday!

And in honor of of the new ride opening today......


----------



## macraven

_Live in the South and you will have bugs and crawling  things

That is why we have a service that comes out regularly to spray inside and out 

And we have two cats that play, chase and then eat those bugs, etc, if they see them before the service company comes out _


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it's still Thursday. And a hehe or two, ,  - seems Mac's kitties

are at it again.

I am so ready for more tea.  At least it's not a cool inside as earlier.  Sigh, a long day feeling for sure.

But hey.,


----------



## keishashadow

Was up late last night 

 From worst to first  

Making a beef roast, low & slow in oven.  Waiting to take one DS up to drs, something went south with his back at work yikes.  Rain is off & on, not sure if i’ll Be poolside for GD’s swim/dive meet or not as they haven’t ‘called it’ yet.

GD went to see Ariana concert yesterday, like her hair? She just bought it so cheap on amazon wasn’t expecting much for than pony



macraven said:


> That would mean my ketchup would be touching the egg.
> Yikes.
> 
> Mayo I could do as I eat fried egg sandwiches with it.
> 
> Let us know if you survive Dr Death this week


Oh yeah, was numb for hours . He mickey moused it and sent note to my family doctor to check my bloodwork. That’s a new one boo


Sue M said:


> Yes! Love Blue Bayou and seating area. Remember to request a table close to the water when you check in so GD will get the full effect! They give cute cushions to sit on for the viewing area. Great view. My having to sit on the ground and get up, not gracefully lol!
> We also loved the WOC Dessert Party. Great view, and nice selections. It’s splurge worthy lol!
> When is your DL dates again? 8/11-8/17 is ours


8/27 and back on whatever day Labor Day is...5 nights.  Just missing you darn it.
Have done BB every trip there.  They used to have this cool pirate ship boat dessert made out of chocolate. I always book earliest lunch, arrive early and let them know i’ll Wait for water table.   

Once did a cool halloween special with entertainment in the restaurant during/after dinner by characters.  Then you got fantasmic then seats for FW afterwards.  Still have our seat pads, i’m Of the roll method for scrambling up. Old enough to remember when the CMs there wouldn’t let anyone sit down for it, quite aggressive in monitoring of it. 


Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We just spent the whole day at the zoo.  All I can say is wow, that place is huge. B was really disappointed when she found out the zoo no longer has giant pandas. We were there from 9-6 and I know we didn’t see everything.  I’ll add some pictures at the end of this post, and I have a special picture for Lynne tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> The wait times at Disney were incredible. A few rides got up to 120 minute wait times, but we were  either able to get on them early in the day or had fast passes.
> I had never heard of golfer’s rash either. It is also called exercise induced Vasculitis. It is a heat rash that occurs on the ankles and calves. I first thought it was sunburn, but it didn’t hurt like a sunburn.
> 
> Well, tomorrow we return home.


That’s the term i was search for but couldn’t quite find in my cobwebby head.  Every time i see similar rashes now have a minute of freaking it might be measles.  I’ve never had them according to a blood test/tider years ago when pregnant.  Never did get the shot, relying upon herd immunity that seems to be fading fast.


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed the City, and enjoyed going back in to see Come from Away......what a show!!! I cried like a baby. We owe huge thanks to friend of a friend who made it possible.


Nice! Will say i’ll Have to google it, never heard of it


Sue M said:


> Went out for sushi dinner, it was our anniversary, 38!


That sounds quite romantic, congrats


----------



## macraven

_your gd is such a cutie!
Nice hair piece
Looks real in the photo 

Had the game on and rooted for the Blues too_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 408839 Yeah, it's still Thursday. And a hehe or two,View attachment 408842 ,View attachment 408841 View attachment 408840 - seems Mac's kitties
> 
> are at it again.
> 
> I am so ready for more tea.  At least it's not a cool inside as earlier.  Sigh, a long day feeling for sure.
> 
> But hey.,  View attachment 408843



_Those are the absolute cutest cat pics!
( and captions)

Thanks for sharing them _


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am still recovering from vacation. I got home around 4:00 today, fell asleep in my recliner, and didn’t wake up until almost 8:00. I got mostly caught up at work. Most of the faxes that came through were spam.


Bobbie - Congrats to Liv on graduation. We had those little ants in our kitchen a few years ago. That’s what prompted us to hire an exterminator. Haven’t seen them since. 

Sue - The therapists are great at therapy, but totally inept when it comes to office stuff. 

Pooh - it was raining when we came in last night. I thought we were going to have rain again today, but we ended up with a beautiful day.

Lynne - Cute kitty pictures. 

Keisha - Great ponytail. It looks like real hair. 

Going to try to get some sleep, but will probably be up half the night. 


My hat arrived today.


----------



## Lynne G

A hearty good morning to all the homies!  Ah, Friday has arrived.  And so has Schumi, at least I hope she is enjoying being home, and mum safely home now too, after a hopefully quiet overnight flight. 

Cute ponytail addition, Keisha.   AG's concert was on our news the other night of the show. 

Yay!  A hat arrived for Charade.  Nice it come so quick for you.  Nap certainly was needed, so glad you had the chance to do so.  When I do that, when I wake up the family complains I didn't cook dinner.  Yeah, did you eat?  They always do.  But most of the time, I have to make my own, as none is left over for me.  Hope you are more on EST time now.  I always have more trouble going back in time.  

With that,  so happy it is a Friday, the sun is shining, the flood warnings alert that buzzed my phone expired when the clock struck midnight.  Commute had still some wet streets, and barriers off to the side on some streets.  And busier than usual, so I guess early birds increase on the last day of some homies' work week.  That lovely 55 degree showing on the car's dashboard did not stop the smile from seeing that sun just breaking over the horizon.  Though I did arrive before the sun did.  

 and yeah,  

So for all the homies:
 and 


It is so that time for my second cup of tea.

Be good homies!


----------



## macraven

_it’s Friday again
The one day of the week the homies love

Peeps going to work today,,,,
Peeps now home from travel today 
Looking at you charade and Schumi!

We are to have a cool spell
Today in the lower 80’s

(Should I put the heat pump on this morning and then the ac on before noon?)

Nay...Saturday high humidity returns

Mr Mac overnslept and cats woke me up at
6 for their feeding 

I’ll take a nap today while he is on vacuum duty

Hope all the homies have a nice day and a great weekend!

Doesn’t Bobbie have her daughters graduation bash this weekend ?
Hope it is an exciting time for Liv!_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Friday, homies!! 

Gorgeous morning here....sun is out and not a cloud in the sky! Couldn't ask for anything better. Not much happening here today....have some laundry to catch up on and as usual....Momma doesn't cook on Friday. I'm thinking curry or maybe pizza tonight.

Am I right that everyone is back home? 

Anxious to hear what pattyw and Joe find out at his cardiologist appointment. Hoping for good news!

Corey is having a blast at Governors School. He's doing EMS this year. He qualified for the two week dual enrollment courses, but after just finishing a rigorous school year with dual enrollment and honors classes he wanted to do something that was just fun. 

Here's to wishing everyone a wonderful weekend! It'll be an easy going weekend here.

And here's my sunny view this morning.....not too shabby!


----------



## Lynne G

Loving that bright blue sky, Pooh.  Nice to hear Corey is enjoying Governors School.  Don't blame him, having fun after studying so hard.  

Mac, nap is the right thing to do.  Cats will probably nap with you.  Early bird cats.  Hope you are feeling well.

Patty, hope Joe gets any help he needs, and is healthy again.  Sending good thoughts his way, an hoping the heart doctor appointment goes well, if not done already.

Cloudy now, but no rain predicted, and return of a sunny day will be later this afternoon.  Still cool though, our high this afternoon is 72.  For this time of year, below average temp for today.  84 tomorrow, with a partly cloudy day, but hey, pool time tomorrow, with no cooking for me for dinner.  Celebrating little one's graduation with the bigger family, so easy foods.  Trays ordered, and will pick up some cupcakes, and ice cream treats for dessert.   Had already picked up the chips and dip. 

Dinner tonight?  Hmmm, pizza does sound good.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Quiet here today. I slept late and then we went to lunch and ran some errands. B wanted to get a Father’s Day gift for dh. We were in Walmart, so she decided to look for the original Avengers movie on 4K. They had it for $30. I decided to see if it was cheaper elsewhere. I Googled and found it at Target for $15. The website said that our store didn’t have any, but we went there anyway and found 3 copies. Dh is going to be very happy. He has come close to buying the movie several times, but has always talked himself out of it. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay! A hat arrived for Charade. Nice it come so quick for you. Nap certainly was needed, so glad you had the chance to do so. When I do that, when I wake up the family complains I didn't cook dinner. Yeah, did you eat? They always do. But most of the time, I have to make my own, as none is left over for me. Hope you are more on EST time now. I always have more trouble going back in time.


We ended up going out for a late dinner. 
I love how they expect you to cook for them but don’t do the same for you. My family just doesn’t eat until I wake up. 



macraven said:


> We are to have a cool spell
> Today in the lower 80’s


That is cool for GA. What part of GA do you live in? I grew up in Marietta.



PoohIsHome said:


> Gorgeous morning here....sun is out and not a cloud in the sky! Couldn't ask for anything better.


 We are having a similar day here too. It is gorgeous outside, not too hot, and a bit of a breeze. I wish it could stay this way all summer.



PoohIsHome said:


> And here's my sunny view this morning.....not too shabby!


 Very nice!


I need to make a grocery list since we have no food in the house. I think we are going to try to use our new grill tomorrow.


----------



## Monykalyn

We are back. Pulled into our driveway at 5 am Sunday-up for nearly 24 hours after massive flight delays, plus 3 hour drive home from airport. Guess we could have stayed in St Louis but we all just wanted to be in our own beds. 
Busy week-Monday basically recovering, but had board meeting that night. was gorgeous weather so I decided to move our club board meeting to local pub-sheesh you'd have thought I suggested skinning cats alive per some members. 
Tuesday was check presentation from all Sertoma Clubs to Boys and girls clubs for Chili cook off proceeds at Springfield Cardinals game - $125K. Wednesday was Blues game 7 and WIN!! OMG! Thursday was wine tasting fundraiser. And of course work Tue-Friday.


keishashadow said:


> Just read US pulled the plug on all cruises sailing to cuba effective 6/3.
> 
> Isn’t monyk on that itinerary?  That would seriously stink for her, hope I’m wrong.





Sue M said:


> I hope it doesn’t mess up Monykalyn’s plans


Yep major mess up, and a reason I haven't felt like posting much. Universal was a blast.
Got an upgrade offer to Grand suite a couple days before cruise and it was really fabulous. If you know me on Facebook then you saw the pics (PM me if you are on FB and want to be friends ) then the news. Still upset and disappointed - this wasn't a "port' change but a major major destination change-ie book amazon rain forest and detour to Key west instead. Sure both may have parrots but NOT the same in any way. Plus Carnival's compensation was just poor.
Food was pretty good, son LOVED the kids club-had to make sure he came to dinner every night so we'd at least see him during daylight hours once on sea days. Crew was really great all around actually. If we hadn't had the rug yanked out it would be a top vacation memory. For me, currently, I just want to forget it. Angry and disappointed are inadequate to describe it.  And that's all I am going to say (more would get me banned and maybe Secret service on my door step). Maybe I will feel like going through pictures in next few weeks, maybe not. If had happened before sailing and given option of cancelling I would have in a heartbeat. An extra week in Orlando would have been better.
Was supposed to meet Patty in West Palm Beach, but as you know, Joe has had some heart issues. Hope they are OK. 
Flight home was pushed back an hour a week before we even left. so we had time to kill, met up with old college friends for a couple hours, went to a movie, then headed to airport-flight kept getting delayed-to point we were going to miss connecting in Atlanta. Managed to get on an earlier flight (that was delayed) and ended up in premium seats. They kept changing time for our flight to STl from Atlanta-first 3 hours delayed, then just 1.5-then 2...


Lynne G said:


> And saw the 9,000 show of the Lion King, one of the longest running shows, 22 years so far. Packed house.


Oh how neat would that be to see it in New York!! DH bought me tickets to when the tour came through our town.



PoohIsHome said:


> baby Jaxon


He is ADORABLE oh my goodness!!!


Charade67 said:


> This ride was pretty intense.


  Sounds like the trip was a great success and fun! enjoyed the pictures. Did you like this version? or was Original ToT better?


pattyw said:


> Haven't been in the mood to be on the DIS much. Joe has some health issues we're dealing with and was briefly hospitalized this week. He sees a cardiologist this week so hopefully we will get some more news on his condition.


 Hugs


pattyw said:


> Maybe I'll check via our cat camera!!


 I love that you have cat cameras


Charade67 said:


> Galaxy’s Edge was pretty cool


  Sounds like it was a nice way to experience Galaxy's Edge


schumigirl said:


> Thankfully not, today was the day we had originally planned to visit, but weather was poor so we went Saturday instead


 Glad you weren't in city-sounds like you had a nice trip with your mom too!


bobbie68 said:


> Liv's graduation was very nice.


 Ahhh so sweet. and just like that high school is over, but the adventure is just beginning!

Alysa leaves for Alaska tomorrow am. Long travel day for her-from Albuquerque to Seattle to Anchorage to Kodiak. should have phone coverage at least to Anchorage.

To cheer myself up I renewed my UOAP, booked flights for september (yay for reward miles), and deposited and paid for search/exchange from timeshare for France next summer. Only resort I want is the Marriott near Disneyland Paris, will see if it comes through. Considering switching hotels from the new Endless summer to Sapphire falls-as much as I want to try the new resort, I know how exhausted we are at end of HHN days and that long walk to bus...vs water taxi and shorter walk...Heck with my mood I almost booked a suite at HR on Orbitz (between my reward dollars, coupon code it was almost-almost-worth it).

Up since 4:30 (not by choice-can't sleep-ugh perimenopause) and I'm fading fast!

Mac-hope you are doing better now.

Hello and good night to anyone I missed!


----------



## Charade67

Welcome back MonyK. So sorry your cruise plans were messed up. 



Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like the trip was a great success and fun! enjoyed the pictures. Did you like this version? or was Original ToT better?


It has been a very long time since I rode ToT. The last time I rode it there were only 2 drops. I have heard that they started making the number of drops random, so you never knew exactly what would happen.  I forgot to count the drops on Guardians. I was too busy screaming. I’ve been told that there are 6 different variations of the ride. It was fun, but one of those rides I can only do once during the day.


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
You have been missed here

Very sorry you got ripped off on your vacation and that’s all I will say about that

Don’t blame you for driving back from the airport after a long day

I always sleep better in my own bed also

Besides all of the homies here that missed you, I bet all your chickens were happy to see you back home!

Fantastic news next summer you will do France next summer 
Hope you get the timeshare switched

Switch to Sfalls from the other hotel for the September trip
Shorter distance back to your room after doing hhn_


----------



## Charade67

It’s 2:00 am and I’m wide awake. I didn’t even take a nap this afternoon. Anyone else awake at this hour?


----------



## Lynne G

Not me, Charade.  Sorry you were up too late.  I can only be a night owl once in awhile.  

Sun is shining, and DH is complaining the house is cool.  Yeah, low 50’s overnight and 55 again this morning.  And no, I did not turn on the AC, but almost turned on the heater instead.  It is cool feeling, hence I am in no mood to get out from under a throw.  

MonyK, so sorry to hear of your disappointment.  I totally did enjoy your FB posts, and I am glad you finally got home safely, with all those delays.  Yes, own bed after such a long day, important to us too.  And yeah , part of my City turned Blue the other night. Nice to hear your Town won this year.  

With that, maybe a hot shower.  I have to see if the washer is done, then I will .  It is a wash and party day.  Ooh and hopefully a swim in a warmer pool.  

Super sized Saturday to all the homies.  Well wishes to those needing some, including Joe, as I hope Patty is relieved that Joe will be fine.  Lots of mummy dust to the Patty family.  

With that, our neighbor chickens are not moving outside either, tad too cool out.  Our local wild birds, though, have been heard since an hour or so before dawn.  That and could hear the freight train passing before dawn as well.  Nosy traffic at times heard as well, as I woke up around 5:30.  Makes several loads of wash today, not take too much of daylight time.  

Later homies, tea cups drank, eggs and bacon cooked, wash in the dryer, or hung up, and time for that long, hot shower.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

#





Lynne G said:


> Hoping Robo is enjoying her coffee in her HHN cup.



You know me well Lynne.  I have my HHN coffee mug filled every morning. Hope your tea was yummy this morning.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are feeling well.



Doing good. Hope all your family is well.



Sue M said:


> Robo sounds like you got it all handled. Are you going to wear poodle skirts?



I’am trying to get things sorted. The major things were the event space, catering and DJ. Have those all done. Now the smaller details.

I thought about the poodle skirt, but my butt is to big for a poodle skirt...LOL..so I’M thinking it will be rolled up jeans with poodle socks, saddle shoes, white shirt with poodle on it and pony tail.



schumigirl said:


> So looking forward to seeing my guys on Friday.......we take off 10pm NY time tomorrow night, and we land 10am UK time



Schumi hope you and your mom had a smooth flight home. I’am sure your fella’s are happy to have you home.




Sue M said:


> Went out for sushi dinner, it was our anniversary, 38!



Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby Sue




Lynne G said:


> By the time graduation was over and we all agreed to a restaurant, for a very late dinner, that turned into a longer one than we expected, it became a very late night.



Happy graduation to your daughter Lynne



bobbie68 said:


> Liv's graduation was very nice. The weather was beautiful. There were so many people, it was a little overwhelming. Liv had a class of 219 and I bet each person had at least 2 to 3 people. We were very lucky to be in the front row right at the podium.



Happy graduation to Liv bobbie68





bobbie68 said:


> I ended up with sugar ants this week, so I have been trying to clear stuff out. I do have exterminator coming today.



Here is a homemade recipe to take care of the ants. My brother law shared it with the family and it does the trick.

Two tablespoons of borax ( this box of detergent last forever), 1/2 cup hot water and 1/2 cup sugar. Stir it good.


Then cut some cotton balls in half and dip them in mixture.

I cut up squares from shoe boxes and put the wet cotton balls on the cardboard side with the glossy side of square down. This way nothing will bleed through and onto floors or cabinet.

Put your squares anywhere you see the ants coming in.

The ants will come and eat this and take it back to the hive and destroy the colony.  After you no longer see anymore ants throw the cotton balls away so it does not attract another colony of ants.

It works fantastic.



Lynne G said:


> Sue, hoping you are enjoying a nice cup of coffee. That goes for Robo too.



I have my hot cup in hand this morning.




PoohIsHome said:


> And in honor of of the new ride opening today....



Great pic of you and your son on Hagrids motorbike Poohls.




keishashadow said:


> Waiting to take one DS up to drs, something went south with his back at work yikes



Hope your son is alright Keisha.


Pattyw....hope Joe is improving and you got good news from cardiologist.  




keishashadow said:


> GD went to see Ariana concert yesterday, like her hair? She just bought it so cheap on amazon wasn’t expecting much for than pony



Wow!!!!!! that is an impressive ponytail.




Monykalyn said:


> Still upset and disappointed - this wasn't a "port' change but a major major destination change-



Monyk sorry to hear things went south on your vacation. We all were wondering if they were going to pull the Cuba stop or not.

Hopefully a bright side to look forward to is HHN in September.

To all the Sans family have a lovely Saturday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning and cheers to coffee/tea in our HHN mugs! 


macraven said:


> bet all your chickens were happy to see you back home!


Yes- Ellie (aka the Diva) scolded us really good and did her “I’ll pretend to be nice but then I’m gonna peck you for leaving me” routine. Kinda like cats ignore you or are naughty for day after you return? She even pecked me and she doesn’t usually do that.

Need to get shopping list together, supplies are rather low. And rain more later today. Need to get into the garden too...


----------



## Lynne G

Was a nice family get together for little one’s graduation.  Some left overs, but that is fine with me.  My niece was so happy for her, and as an alumni of the college she is going to, sang her the school song.  So fun, and she got this funky dog toy that when you pressed his paw, played music and danced congratulations.  Certainly entertained my 2 year old great niece.  

Now full, enjoyed a dip in the pool, and chilling for the rest of the night.  Stopped for coffee on the way home, as the sun had gone down, it got cool.

Hope all is having a lovely Saturday evening.  And hope Charade and MonyK have their’ kitchen stocked now, hungry families I bet.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, quick check in before I catch up on some TV

GD softball game on friday went well.  She was so excited to get ‘called up’ to the team she will be playing on next year Under 10s. Held her own enough to be invited to game this am & fall ball.  Not sure where she’ll fit it in with her schedule but she likes to be active.

Just back from ogling chris hemsworth in Men in Black.  He mostly kept his shirt on, darn it.  love the franchise, enjoyed this outing too.

Tomorrow having cooking out for daddy’s day, hope the storms hold off until i’m Done grilling lol

Patty - continued good thoughts for you and the Mr.

Robo - They found 3 herniated disks causing the back pain for my middle DS. Need to do imaging to try & figure out why he has visible lumps.  Sad he has had far more than his share of health issues to deal with...more tests scheduled.  good thing he has the fortitude to keep on trucking.  He rode in school van out to Penn State for 8 hr RT today to coach a HS football clinic with his brother.  just checked in and said it was a good day & that is all that matters 

Lynne - i saw a really scary looking tornado just east of phillie friday on news clip.  Glad it missed you.  Party sounds like it was a big success!



Monykalyn said:


> If you know me on Facebook then you saw the pics (PM me if you are on FB and want to be friends ) then the news. Still upset and disappointed - this wasn't a "port' change but a major major destination change-ie book amazon rain forest and detour to Key west instead. Sure both may have parrots but NOT the same in any way. Plus Carnival's compensation was just poor.


My heart sank for you when i saw the announcement.  You are taking it VERY well IMO.  I’ve been off FB for over a year.  Combo of just getting my fill of the political rants from people I thought were sane & issues with the privacy factor. If i dive back in will be sure to shout out.


Monykalyn said:


> To cheer myself up I renewed my UOAP, booked flights for september (yay for reward miles), and deposited and paid for search/exchange from timeshare for France next summer. Only resort I want is the Marriott near Disneyland Paris, will see if it comes through. Considering switching hotels from the new Endless summer to Sapphire falls-as much as I want to try the new resort, I know how exhausted we are at end of HHN days and that long walk to bus...vs water taxi and shorter walk...Heck with my mood I almost booked a suite at HR on Orbitz (between my reward dollars, coupon code it was almost-almost-worth it).


Busy gal.  I’m of the so many trips, so little time school of thought.  Go for it.

That sounds like an amazing trip to DL paris, etc.  on the bucket list but every time we seriously look at finally traveling anywhere to europe something happens and we get cold feet.


----------



## macraven

_Been thinking of all the homies here
June has been a busy month for many of youse 

A big change in life for charade, Bobbie and Lynne with having daughters graduating from high school now

Wish all your kids the best in life and a grand future 

Monyk, no meal worms for Ellie for pecking on your arm....

Pattyw hope Joe is relaxing and taking it easy from his cardio visit and future tests be  on the good side 

Hope Real drops in soon to let us know how she is doing

Sue are you getting ready for your next trip yet?

Schumi it is time you checked in here
You have been missed 

Using my phone and typing with a thumb makes me keep my posts short and sweet 

Even if I did not give you a shout out here does not mean I have forgotten you.
I haven’t 
Hugs to all including above mentioned homies and Tink, Bobbie, Robbie, Lynne, Pool, and all of uouse

My temps were 88 today and humid but tomorrow predicted to be 90

Can’t complain as we have ac and many carry out places for food ....
No need to use my oven as it heats the kitchen up
Lol_


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning...…

Haven`t caught up with all posts......far too many...….but...….

Keisha.....that is a cool ponytail...….it really does look good!!!! She is growing up so quickly!!!

Monyk…….I`m so sorry your trip didn't work out the way it was supposed to......but glad you enjoyed Universal......it sucked what happened to your trip.....and I don't blame you for not feeling as you should do about it.....you have some nice plans in place for some more trips...…..

Congrats to Lynne and Bobbie`s daughters on their graduation......pictures are so lovely!!!! 

Charade...….glad you had a nice trip. 

mac.....hope you`re doing good and enjoying some lovely lizard weather now...….always good!!! 


So, got back Friday morning, drove to the border and dropped mum off with one of my brothers and his daughter, drove back down to our home then drove to attend a friends daughters wedding.....just got back home this morning after a 3 hour drive!!! Been a little manic......

Good to be home though..…..I do miss my guys, but had a lovely trip with mum...….seeing family was lovely and we spent a lot of time with cousins and aunt. My cousins and I had such fun......went to Port Jeff on Wednesday with one of them and just had the best day again......weather was glorious. 

Had an evening at Meschutt beach with my cousin as her husband plays in bands part time and was subbing for someone in a band he used to be part of.....beautiful evening and the sunset was stunning.......






























It was a lovely trip and we had some beautiful weather, only two rainy days so we were very lucky. 

Seeing the show was tremendous, truly lovely story but sad in bits. Don`t think mum enjoyed it as much as I did. But we enjoyed our other day in the city too......we did some central park time, Tiffany, Trump Tower, Rockefeller centre, Times Square, little shopping in Macy`s......then went up the ESB again......never tire of doing that.....then I think mum had done enough and it was a full day and so hot.....she doesn't like the heat the way I do.....so we got the train back to the hotel.

It was sad leaving for mum and her sister, but good trip. 

Good flight home too, and very short at just over 6 hours 15 minutes....and we both slept then slept in the car coming home.....don't feel jetlagged this time either......

Need to catch up with all I`ve missed...…..

Hope everyone`s doing good...….


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, two tornadoes just East of me.  We do not get them that often, so yeah, Keisha, was glad we just got a very windy thunderstorm that only gave some flooding and some trees and branches down.  

And, various chances of rain today too, as we are at 68 at just about 6 am.  Warmer day, 86 is the high, so that usually means those rain chances noted from 3 pm to 1am, will probably mean we will be wet at least some of that time today.  

Oh, and glad you enjoyed the movie, Keisha.  Going to see it with a if you want me to go with you, little one, later this morning.  She said why, no Will Smith? And I was like, yeah, but sounds like a fun movie, so I want to see it. 

Ah, tea for me, and a nice quiet house.  Cloudy too, no sun streaming in my windows.  But house is not as cool feeling, and I think I my AC was briefly on overnight.  I suspect the more humid predicted today, started in the wee hours.  

So, a Happy Father’s Day to each of our Father homies.  

At to all the homies, a blessed Sunday and may you not get the wet we are, but will enjoy a lovely close to Summertime day.

And hope pecking chicken settled down.  My dogs used to be so happy, then pouted after the oh you are back.  Did not last though, routine comes back quick enough.

And welcome back Schumi.  Enjoy seeing your pictures, and happy to hear a very nice NYC family trip was had.  And you have been on a very busy schedule these last couple of days.  Hope you enjoy some tea today too.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 

Happy Father’s Day to all the Sans dads and hubby’s.





Morning Lynne 


Welcome back Schumi


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Hope you are having a sweet morning, enjoying some coffee, and wishing your DH a happy Father’s Day.

Oh please make me the lucky one who does not get the heavy thunderstorms with hail and high winds the weather alert issued on my phone for later today and even tomorrow afternoon, as it said some in the area would experience.  Cross your fingers and toes.  

Oh and hello sun, thanks for helping with what the weather guy on TV said will be uncomfortable humidity today and tomorrow.  

Hmm, wake the kids?  Both are in the no school and work not starting yet mode.  In other words, night owls with late morning waking.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. No real plans for today. Dh might want to go see MIB this afternoon. 

Nice pictures Schumi.  My facebook memories showed that B and I were in NYC on this day 3 years ago. 

Lynne - Hope you miss the storms today.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning and Happy Father's Day to all the Sans dads, husbands, brothers, sons I hope everyone has a nice day!

The party was great yesterday. We had beautiful weather, it was high 70's little breeze and sunny. I had quite a few no shows so had a little to much food. I did leave some for my sister n law as a thank you for using her home. Liv had a great time, she kept saying it all day. It was so nice to see her so happy she deserved it.
She got some nice gifts and really liked the lap top. Check off a big win on that

I did make one mistake I love flip flops and thought no big deal to wear them. Well I have some serious back and foot pain today. I didn't realize it would hurt me, maybe it's cause I am a little older now!! Chiropractor this week should help!

countdown 6 days till we leave. I have to start organizing today. It takes me awhile to pack everything. I feel a little stressed this time but will work through it.
I talked with my brother yesterday and  trying to square plans with him. He will be at Disney the same week, so hoping to go over to the Floridian and visit him a bit.

Not sure what Brian wants to do today. The teens are working different shifts and I told Charlie he should call his dad and see him.

Thank you again everyone for the congrats for Liv and her graduation. It meant a lot.

Monykalyn I am so sorry to hear about the disruption to your  trip. I know first hand how that can effect it. I am glad that the Universal part was great and it sounds like you have some nice fall plans. Pets are pets no matter what type, they always give you some attitude when you come home! Nice you had good fund raising results!

Schumi Glad you made it back and had a great trip with your mum. I look forward to that one day with Liv. It is nice when the weather cooperates for the most part. Nice pics that you took, now you can count down to visit your second home.

Lynne Glad that the grad party was nice. That was scary having those storms so close, I hope you weather today is better. Brian is funny he is wearing multiple layers of clothes and I am in shorts, t-shirt with the a/c. I hope we can survive my hot flashes. LOL!! Enjoy your tea and your movie today.

Keishashashadow Glad that you liked the movie. Congrats to your GD, it so exciting when they feel happy about accomplishments. Liv never was into sports but I have plenty of friends and family who have children who are. I hope the weather holds and you have a great picnic today!

Charade I hear you on the rides.  It's interesting on the rides these days. I really think some of it has to do with my age and my body not agreeing. I use to be able to do everything I wanted multiple times in a row. Now I am lucky I can do things once then need a break. It sounds like B picked a great gift for your DH and glad he will like it. Hope you have a nice day!

Robo Thank you so much for the home ready for my sugar ants. I am going to try that. I am familiar with Borox for skin issues so I can use it. I hope you have a nice day with your DH and have  great weather.

Mac Thanks for everything you do on the Dis and giving us a nice home to come too. I hope you stay cool in this heat and feel good. The best thing that was invented was take out. LOL

Patty thinking about you and Joe and hope all is going well. 

 A big shout out to all the family who isn't on right now, and I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope your weather isn’t too bad today.....least the sun shines for you.....storms aren’t fun!!

Charade I think 3 years ago we visited NY at that time too......amazing City.....

bobbie.....glad the party went well! Yes, I enjoy taking mum over to NY for trips, we were so glad the weather was as good. Not long at all till your trip......it’ll fly past till it’s time to leave.......



Good Monday morning.........

It’s dull and bright at the same time this morning.......weird.....

Back to normal now.......laundry done and I have a shopping list for today...........but I do get to drive the new wheels!!! 

Very impressed with new driveway......it looks fabulous and we are thrilled with it......worth all the time and upheaval.......

And we only have 77 days till Orlando.......that went past quickly!!!

Have a great Monday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Glad the driveway turned out so well, and yay, get to do the shopping in your new wheels.  Yeah, when I walked out the door, it was an odd almost yellowish color outside. 

And oh so warm out this morning.  at 6 am, 70 out already.   And, almost like clockwork, at 6pm last night, the skies opened and oh so loud rain was heard.  But then, within the hour, birds were out, and the sky was just cloudy. 

Quite a light whitish yellow color across the horizon, and still a cloudy sky.  While we will again hit around 80 today, chances of more rain, and thunderstorms in the late afternoon, early evening.  In other words, this week that summer arrives, is starting our summer weather.  Highs in the 80's, humidity that can be so sticky out, and dice rolling thunderstorms appearing in the later part of the day. 

In other words, welcome to Monday all.
  - with that, I am, that is staying caffeinated.   Time for tea.

So nice to hear Liv's party went well, and nice gifts were had.

Robo, hope you are enjoying your coffee, and woot!  for the party preparations.  Outfit sounds fun.

Charade, I enjoyed the new MIB movie.  Hope your kitchen is stocked up now.  Is B busy with summer plans yet?

Keisha, and yeah, not enough shirt off.  I will say, it was an odd couple at times.  It's like are they supposed to be friends, or more?  Either way, just a fun movie, with some laughs heard at some of the jokes.

Oh I need tea.  Later homies.  Hmmm, chocolate anywhere?


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Flash Flood Warning issued, and won't expire until tomorrow morning.  Rain that may get some of us this afternoon, will get 2 or more inches of rain before it stops.  But stops it won't.  Rounds of heavy rain to come in the overnight hours.  

Was sunny, now overcast again.  

Hey, homies.  Wake up.


----------



## Sue M

Got behind again!  Between visiting friend in hospital which was an all day excursion, helping out at church to prepare for a wedding, holding birthday BBQ for brother-in-law and a family friend who share same birthday, and Fathers Day, it’s been busy around here!  Hope everyone had a great weekend!
Today I’m staying home and getting a few things done around here. Laundry is first on the list. Today will be sunny for hanging wash out  then weather gets iffy till Friday. 
Thanks for all the Anniversary wishes!

Keishashadow congrats on St. Louis win!  Great pony, looks so real!  Too bad we miss at DL!  We still have our pads from BB Fantasmic too!  They’re so cute, and really thick. We do the same thing, arriving early to ask for water table. 

Charade yay for hat arrival!

Pooh great view!  Congrats to Corey!

Monykalyn yikes!  What a hot mess the cruise ended up being. So sorry. Doesn’t sound like cruise company handled it well.  Then flight delays on top of it.
But yay for AP!  I’d switch to Sapphire, those new resorts look nice, but they are far away on the old Wet ‘n Wild site across the freeway.
I’ve been up since 5:30, hate to tell you it doesn’t get better after menopause lol.
Oh that Diva chicken!  How were the babies?

Robo!  Sounds like a great outfit!  I remember saddle shoes!  Where did you ever find them?

Lynne sounds like the family grad party was fun!

Mac we had temps spike to high 80’s weatherman said felt like 91. But was short lived, we only have a portable AC unit and ceiling fans. We never had sustained high heat here, summers were usually a comfortable low 80’s-high 70’s. But really feeling climate change the past 5 yrs. now upper 80’s- low 90s and sustained all summer. So most homes here never had AC. It was never needed. 
I never use my stove in the summer, we just cook everything on the bbq.
Yes, starting to think about plans. I want to make ADR for Carnation Cafe, for the fried pickles lol!  Thinking about what else I may want. If I want to do a Fantasmic or World of Colour package.

Schumi great NY pics!

Bobbie good to hear Liv loved her party. I love flip flops too, but mine have arch supports. I don’t think I could wear flat ones.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Crazy day today. I am the only one in the office today, but have been very busy. Will be back later with a real post. I’m about to head next door to pick up a chicken chimichanga for lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

Busy Sue and busy Charade.  

Sue, so nice to visit friend, help out, host, and celebrate.  A busy one for sure.  I'd hang out, but with the rain coming, nope.  And with our weather so far.  Weather guy said, rain today, tomorrow, and may not see a not rainy day until possibly Friday.  That's fine, a beautiful week-end would be appreciated.  

Charade, crazy is that you are the only one in.  Yum, lunch sounds good.  We only have a grocery store near enough, but no food like that to enjoy.  

Hope you both have a calmer and laid back afternoon.


----------



## macraven

_A quick drive by to say it is hot, humid and a chance of rain this afternoon 

Lynne saw that your area will get the heavy rain
Hopefully that will happen after you are home from work _


----------



## keishashadow

Storms last eve so bad kept losing satellite.  Not sure i’ve Managed to grab a later FTWD or Big Lies or not. Busy day, GD stayed over last night.  Thank goodness for netflix!

Sad to read there’s a good chance the country bears @ WDW may soon be a thing of the past.  Corny as heck but nice place to cool down & get off feet in MK. Appears toy story something next at bat

Family friends were @ HRH last 5 days.  Waited once in the line for Hagrids for ten, count them 10, hours at rope drop.  They never got to ride it, mechanical difficulties after all that.  I quite likely would’ve lost my mind.  



bobbie68 said:


> I did make one mistake I love flip flops and thought no big deal to wear them. Well I have some serious back and foot pain today. I didn't realize it would hurt me, maybe it's cause I am a little older now!! Chiropractor this week should help!


Two words = crocs Cleo’s 
Even my podiatrist approves for my wonky feet and i’d Like to think not quite as  fugly as most crocs



bobbie68 said:


> Keishashashadow Glad that you liked the movie. Congrats to your GD, it so exciting when they feel happy about accomplishments. Liv never was into sports but I have plenty of friends and family who have children who are. I hope the weather holds and you have a great picnic today!


Thank you.  It didn’t hold but we moved it indoors.  Dry enough to fire up grill & play cornhole between the rain drops.  My pool, ha, that’s another story.  It dropped to 60 degrees.  That even cold for me lol


Lynne G said:


> Ack, Flash Flood Warning issued, and won't expire until tomorrow morning. Rain that may get some of us this afternoon, will get 2 or more inches of rain before it stops. But stops it won't. Rounds of heavy rain to come in the overnight h


The low lying areas on way into town today were scary.  For a hot minute thought i made a big boo-boo attempting to drive thru one huge puddle


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow congrats on St. Louis win! Great pony, looks so real! Too bad we miss at DL! We still have our pads from BB Fantasmic too! They’re so cute, and really thick. We do the same thing, arriving early to ask for water table.


It was so nice to see them take it.  Finally able to score a BB hat for jr, they kept going on back order


Charade67 said:


> Will be back later with a real post. I’m about to head next door to pick up a chicken chimichanga for lunch.


My lack of Mexican food is showing, I have no idea what that is. Was it good?  A friend insisted i try a new recipe:  chicken breasts & packages of both ranch & taco seasoning tossed in crock pot with bit of water. Supposed to shred it and let the sauce thicken with lid off. My eyes are burning lol


macraven said:


> A quick drive by to say it is hot, humid and a chance of rain this afternoon


I prefer cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## Squirlz

Thought y'all might like this...our new Hyundai Kona IRONMAN edition!  It has cool stuff all over it.  I'll post more pics when I can.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow scary storms! Stay safe.  Noooooo, not Country Bears!  It’s iconic!  And yes, a good place for a rest and a cool down!  
Hmmm, 10 hrs wait, no thanks. But some really funny posts about the wait. Someone made a sign at MCO saying line starts here, lol.  
I wear crocs to the parks too. I have a red & white polka dot Minnie pair in the regular croc style. Then have several colours in the Swift Water sandal style.  Also a couple pair of Capri shimmer cross band sandals.  The Cleo style looks nice too!  

Squirlz love the Kona!  One of our cars is a Hyundai Sonata and when I took it in for service last time I was admiring the Kona in the showroom. The blue one lol!  Took pic and emailed my husband to ask how he liked my new ride, ha!


----------



## Squirlz

More pictures of the Ironman:


----------



## macraven

_Awesome car!_


----------



## Sue M

Great car pics!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Work was very productive today. It’s amazing how much I can get done when I don’t have to deal with anyone else. Work is about to get very interesting. Therapist 3 should be leaving us at the end of the month. I think therapist 2 is also thinking about leaving. She and therapist 1 (who owns the office building) have been having some disagreements. We will also be getting 2 new therapists in August. I’m hoping I will be able to increase my hours.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade I hear you on the rides. It's interesting on the rides these days. I really think some of it has to do with my age and my body not agreeing. I use to be able to do everything I wanted multiple times in a row. Now I am lucky I can do things once then need a break. It sounds like B picked a great gift for your DH and glad he will like it. Hope you have a nice day!


 For me it is definitely age. I could tolerate so much more when I was younger, but the older I get the more anxious I get.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I enjoyed the new MIB movie. Hope your kitchen is stocked up now. Is B busy with summer plans yet?


We didn’t make it to MIB yesterday. Maybe this weekend. B doesn’t have any plans yet. I need to get her to start researching and applying for more scholarships.



Lynne G said:


> Ack, Flash Flood Warning issued, and won't expire until tomorrow morning. Rain that may get some of us this afternoon, will get 2 or more inches of rain before it stops. But stops it won't. Rounds of heavy rain to come in the overnight hours.


 Yikes. Hope it isn’t too bad for you.  I was expecting storms here today, but they never came.



Sue M said:


> I love flip flops too, but mine have arch supports. I don’t think I could wear flat ones.


I did not know you could get flip flops with arch support.  I think I am one of the few people who can’t stand flip flops. I don’t like having that piece between my toes.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, crazy is that you are the only one in. Yum, lunch sounds good. We only have a grocery store near enough, but no food like that to enjoy.


We are fortunate to have several places within a short drive or long walk, but the Mexican restaurant is literally steps away from my office door.



keishashadow said:


> Sad to read there’s a good chance the country bears @ WDW may soon be a thing of the past. Corny as heck but nice place to cool down & get off feet in MK. Appears toy story something next at bat


 I don’t think I have ever seen the Country Bears.



keishashadow said:


> Family friends were @ HRH last 5 days. Waited once in the line for Hagrids for ten, count them 10, hours at rope drop. They never got to ride it, mechanical difficulties after all that. I quite likely would’ve lost my mind.


 I can’t think of anything I would be willing to stand in line for 10 hours for.



keishashadow said:


> My lack of Mexican food is showing, I have no idea what that is. Was it good? A friend insisted i try a new recipe: chicken breasts & packages of both ranch & taco seasoning tossed in crock pot with bit of water. Supposed to shred it and let the sauce thicken with lid off. My eyes are burning lol


 A chimichanga is kind of like a fried burrito. I love the chicken chimichangas from the restaurant by my office.  The recipe you mentioned sounds like a good taco filling.



Squirlz said:


> Thought y'all might like this...our new Hyundai Kona IRONMAN edition! It has cool stuff all over it. I'll post more pics when I can.


 Awesome car! My husband wants one now.

Made the mistake of napping after work today. Hopefully I can sleep tonight. I have to get up and deal with people tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Charade, Yes, Crocs come in flip flops too, but most of my Crocs are strap sandals. 
Your job these days sounds like walking thru mine fields with all that going on!  Hope you finally get the hours you need. 
Yup, I napped now I’m awake, watching the late night shows, Jimmy Kimmel, etc.


----------



## Charade67

Speaking of Jimmy Kimmel - I finally saw the Father’s Day segment. Dh and B didn’t make the cut.


----------



## Lynne G

And, a hearty Good Morning to all the homies.  

  Yeah, a rainy one for me.  And not that warm either, even though the car says 71 out.  And flash flood warning has been extended, so more rain on the way, today.

Keisha, thankfully, the rain we got in my little area did not have the hail or high winds others near me did.  So no issues with our power or internet connection, and I'd like to keep it that way. 

Almost quick commute, thankfully some of it is 2 lane, as Mr. Slow Guy, could finally be passed.  Umbrella up, light sweater (though short sleeved) on, and tea already made.  Cool enough inside so far, eyeing the sweater on the chair.  That one is long sleeved.  Hmmmm.

Oh, and while it is a rainy Tuesday, yes all, join Mac in that Taco Bell run, as .  Yep, we have a Taco Tuesday here.

And what a great car, Squirlz.   Neat features.  Thanks for sharing such a unique car trim package. 

With that,

 that's right, for you cat lovers, , hehe.  So homies, time for tacos, burritos and whatever you can eat while making a Taco Bell run, or join Charade in placing an order in that Mexican restaurant.

Oh, second cup of tea.  Hello.

And,


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and was not a late night for me, either.  No Jimmy to watch, I was asleep fast, with the sounds of rain, DH was in bed faster than me.  Kids, well, by 11, I told them to turn all electronics off.  Ah, it is summer break.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies! 

A very wet and dreary morning here with thunderstorms in our forecast for the rest of the week. We're in much better shape than the Midwest, but at a nearly 12" surplus of rain already for the year.....we need to dry out a bit.

Nice ride, @Squirlz I drive a very ordinary looking '19 Ford Explorer. My son calls it the LEO mobile. 

I need to get the hang of that multi-quote thing, but I caught up with everyone and it sounds like everyone is doing okay. Has anyone heard anything from @pattyw I know we'd all like to know that they got manageable news at Joe's cardiologist appointment.

Tony has so much PTO time built up that he decided to take off the Friday after the 4th and also decided that we should take off somewhere for the long weekend. Well sure, let me just snap my fingers and make that last minute reservation for a holiday weekend. LOL! Somehow I pulled it off and found a cabin rental in the mountains of western NC for a couple of nights. It'll be a quick little getaway to Boone, but it's better than nothing.

Have a great one, homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, last minute planning is awesome, Pooh.  Glad you found a nice place to enjoy a long week-end away, and yay for time off earned to be used for a holiday week-end.  Sweet.  

And yep, the Farmer's Alminac said we are to have a rainy summer.  Um, I think that rain has already been giving us a rainy spring.  Here's hoping that perdicition only is some of the time, and only on week days.  

Sigh.  gray day, and yep, long sleeve sweater over the short sleeved one.  It is almost too cool, so more tea for me.


----------



## Sue M

Overcast and cooled down here too,70F,  but little if any rain projected. And we need some. But not while I’m emptying out and cleaning hot tub!  Weather says 10-20% chance of light rain.  Yesterday I was enjoying some patio time!  

Pooh a weekend in the mountains sounds nice!  Hope you get some good weather. 

Good morning to all.  It’s 5:30 and I’ve been up since 4:30. Tried going back to sleep but gave up   Ugh, I’m retired why am I up so early!  And late night too. Afternoon nap will be required!  

Pattyw thinking of you and DH.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice car squirlz...never seen anything like that before......but, gotta love new wheels!!! 

Charade, Crocs have some fabulous flip flop types without being flip flops. I have a heel issue where I can`t wear totally flat shoes or sandals. I wear orthotics in tennis shoes and boots. The ones I wear are ideal as they shave a wedge, think they`re called Patricia, I`ve worn them for years and have them in almost every colour….......and no piece of plastic between the toe....I could not wear that type with the plastic between the toe even for a short time. 

Nice little break away Pooh…...always nice to get away somewhere for a few days...….



Beautiful day here...…..no jacket on which was nice...…..

Went out to wholesale butcher and stocked up the freezers.....we go through a lot of meat!!! But, they all look a lot healthier now. 

Had a fabulous drive as it is quite a distance away, and had to deal with two idiots who thought they`d "race" me......lol.....so funny especially as they were in tidgy little cars that have less power than my hairdryer....

And countdown is on...…..11 weeks today till we fly out for a month!!! 

Cannot wait...…..

Hope everyone`s doing good...…..


----------



## macraven

_Pattyw
Phone home ...pretend you are ET
We need an update ..._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, also sending some good thoughts to you, Patty.  I hope all is well, and Joe is resting nicely, and feeling better.


----------



## Monykalyn

I touched base with Pattyw on Friday. They are doing ok and have more appointments this week. 
I hate trying to quote on the mini iPad-fat fingers don’t work as well lol!
Nice weekend getaway Pooh! We have 4 extra accommodation certificates from our timeshare- they tend to be limited in where we can use them but I play around with shorter drive/cheap flights and what is available on their certificates.  No luck yet, but keep hoping for a long weekend somewhere!


Wow cool car @Squirlz! 

Need to get into garden and finish weeding today. All this rain has made stuff go crazy! Got my first zucchini already-with tons more on way-even though apparently only ONE seed survived to grow up. One zucchini plant is enough though!

Giggled at picturing Schumi’s drive! Hope you smoked them!

Lynne I take sweaters with me indoors too! Hmm tacos. Made fajitas Saturday with fresh guacamole. Sunday was grill time, with Mac n cheese and Caesar salad, lemon bars. Still lots left and DH and kids going to lake for couple days. I have to work tomorrow so I’m staying home (house to myself)
 May go find a chicken to cuddle while I drink more coffee. Will bribe them with mealworms...

Oldest is loving Alaska, goes for walks at 10pm every night with her group-still bright light out then. She FaceTimed so we could see. I love that she’s enjoying it, but it’s really hitting she’s gone and probably not going to be home again, for any length of time. My baby...ah well, gives excuse to explore and visit wherever she ends up!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> * Will bribe them with mealworms...*



That has got to be one of the best and most original lines I have EVER read on here...….

Glad your daughter is enjoying Alaska......yes, it must be hard .....but isn't Facetime the best!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the update with Patty, MonyK.  And yep bribes are good for kids and pets. LOL  

Solo time at home is sometimes so appreciated.  Nice daughter is enjoying Alaska.  Yeah, I keep telling little one to work in Florida.  She's not interested, loves the winter weather, and so enjoyed our trip in NYC.  Sigh.  And yay, for some time to burn, somewhere, MonyK.


----------



## Sue M

Bacon this morning nice and thick. Going to put a pod in for some coffee now then get up and going. Have to deal with hot tub. I shocked it yesterday, today have to take filter out, and put in Pipe Clean. Leave that in for 24 hrs before we empty and clean it out.  Our Spa store loans out pumps that make it quick to empty for free.  

Monykalyn I need to do more weeding today too. It’s never ending. Also have to take dead blooms off rhodo.  
Thanks for Patty update.  Enjoy your chicken cuddle! Your daughter is having amazing experiences, so cool!  It is hard to let them go.  My youngest (29) moved out at 20. That was hard. But thankfully is only a 20 min drive away. We’re getting together tomorrow for a Korean shaved ice!  

Schumi too funny about people trying to race.  For a few years road racing was a big problem here, young males.......but they really cracked down on it, including high fines and confiscating the cars seemed to calm things down. 

Lynne hope your storms aren’t too bad.


----------



## Sue M

I’m pooped!  Did next step with Hot tub, put towels in wash, pulled weeds- some, cleaned oven racks.  Last oven I could leave racks in self clean cycle, they were coated black. These ones I have to scrub. So hard to get all the spots off. Anyone have a good method?  I used steel scrubby.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening.  Another busy day at work. Thankfully it made the day seem to go by faster. 

B and I joined a gym today. Planet Fitness is doing a summer program where teens can work out for free, so I thought we would give it a try. I joined on a no commitment plan. Now I need to get a lock for the gym locker. We have 3 at home, but no one can remember the combinations. 



Lynne G said:


> And flash flood warning has been extended, so more rain on the way, today.


Ugh. We’ve been getting a lot of rain too, but not as bad as some. Hopefully it won’t be too bad for you. 



Lynne G said:


> So homies, time for tacos, burritos and whatever you can eat while making a Taco Bell run, or join Charade in placing an order in that Mexican restaurant.


 Everyone is welcome to come join me for lunch someday.



PoohIsHome said:


> Tony has so much PTO time built up that he decided to take off the Friday after the 4th and also decided that we should take off somewhere for the long weekend. Well sure, let me just snap my fingers and make that last minute reservation for a holiday weekend. LOL! Somehow I pulled it off and found a cabin rental in the mountains of western NC for a couple of nights. It'll be a quick little getaway to Boone, but it's better than nothing.


 Sounds like a great plan. I’ve never been to Boone, but I have friends who love it there. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, Crocs have some fabulous flip flop types without being flip flops. I have a heel issue where I can`t wear totally flat shoes or sandals. I wear orthotics in tennis shoes and boots. The ones I wear are ideal as they shave a wedge, think they`re called Patricia, I`ve worn them for years and have them in almost every colour….......and no piece of plastic between the toe....I could not wear that type with the plastic between the toe even for a short time.


I haven’t worn Crocs in so long that I had no idea that they made so many different styles.  I’m not even sure if I owned Crocs. They were probably knock-off crocs. 



Monykalyn said:


> I touched base with Pattyw on Friday. They are doing ok and have more appointments this week.


Thanks for the update. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oldest is loving Alaska, goes for walks at 10pm every night with her group-still bright light out then.


I’m envious. I would love to spend a summer in Alaska. Of course, as soon as winter starts to arrive I would be outta there.



Sue M said:


> I’m pooped!  Did next step with Hot tub, put towels in wash, pulled weeds- some, cleaned oven racks.  Last oven I could leave racks in self clean cycle, they were coated black. These ones I have to scrub. So hard to get all the spots off. Anyone have a good method?  I used steel scrubby.


 Have you tried Barkeepers Friend? It might help.

Time to think about getting some sleep. Guess I should also dig out some gym clothes for tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_Sue, do you hire out?

If you lived next door to me I would pay you millions....._


----------



## macraven

_I have been driving my car the past
Two days as little as possible 

I kept hearing rumors that gas prices were going to drop 

Even thought it was at Walmart where I heard these rumors( lol) I tried to wait it out

Was hopeful I would get a better price if gas prices dropped

Bite the bullet today and had to fill up the tank as car was about on fumes 

paying $2.16 a gallon was killing me as I am betting prices will go down tomorrow 

Mr Mac yelled at me and said just get gas in your car so I do not have to end up  bringing a full Tank to youse 


Told him I am waiting it out until to prices drop who’s  side are you on.._


----------



## Charade67

$2.16 is a great price. Here’s what gas cost when we were in CA.


----------



## Sue M

The average gas price here is $1.37/litres which is approx $5.48/gallon


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening.  Another busy day at work. Thankfully it made the day seem to go by faster.
> 
> B and I joined a gym today. Planet Fitness is doing a summer program where teens can work out for free, so I thought we would give it a try. I joined on a no commitment plan. Now I need to get a lock for the gym locker. We have 3 at home, but no one can remember the combinations.
> 
> 
> Ugh. We’ve been getting a lot of rain too, but not as bad as some. Hopefully it won’t be too bad for you.
> 
> Everyone is welcome to come join me for lunch someday.
> 
> Sounds like a great plan. I’ve never been to Boone, but I have friends who love it there.
> 
> 
> I haven’t worn Crocs in so long that I had no idea that they made so many different styles.  I’m not even sure if I owned Crocs. They were probably knock-off crocs.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> I’m envious. I would love to spend a summer in Alaska. Of course, as soon as winter starts to arrive I would be outta there.
> 
> Have you tried Barkeepers Friend? It might help.
> 
> Time to think about getting some sleep. Guess I should also dig out some gym clothes for tomorrow.


Congrats on joining a gym. I have a gym membership, now I just have to use it   
No I haven’t tried Barkeepers friend. I’ll have to go look. Trying to stay away from oven cleaner for racks. But need something more than Dawn and elbow grease!


macraven said:


> _Sue, do you hire out?
> 
> If you lived next door to me I would pay you millions....._


I was on a roll today lol. Did I mention windows too


----------



## schumigirl

​


​​


​​



​​


----------



## schumigirl

Good Wednesday morning everyone...….

Rain during the night......dull and grey this morning...….

Sue, I use brillo pads.....not sure what they`re called over there....steel wire or scouring pad maybe?? I am a sad individual though and clean all the shelves far too regularly I love that shiny shelf look and never thought the self cleaning cycle got it as clean as they could be.....The Aga gets cleaned professionally though.....not sure why, but it does. But, my regular oven sparkles......and that's my proud brag for the day...….and also shows I need to get out more...….  

Charade, have a look at crocs, they do have some nice (well nicer styles) now and nothing like the original horrible crocs that just look like ugly clogs......I practically live in the ones I have...…….

Gas we pay around $8 or $9 a gallon.....roughly...….only reason I know is one of the cousins family was over in the UK on business and was shocked by the cost...….my cousin asked how do folks get around over here......we just do...….yes, filling up the new car isn't fun.....but driving it is a huge amount of fun, so ying and yang...…...

Yes, Sue we have a problem with bad driving in general.....some of the worst are the younger women who drop kids off at schools and then race to get to work on time...….there`s definitely a type......where does the anger come from???? 



Tom jet washed one of the patios yesterday, the biggest one and it looks great....planned to do the others today, but with the rain.....it`ll have to wait...….we haven't used our gas grill for a while, so hoping it would get some use soon..…..not this weekend by the looks of the weather......so have no idea what our plans are for today...….

Tomorrow morning is the dentist where I have a loose crown....never fun.....this is one that`s been in for years.....and years......so maybe time for a new one......darn it!!!! Then, nice timing is lunch with friends.....I`ll be on soup I guess......

Anyway, have a great Wednesday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon, Schumi, hope your dentist is not related to Keisha's Doctor Death.  LOL, no really, it s never fun, and I hope you get your loose crown fixed quick, and painlessly.  And yep, we have crazy drivers.  Like the guy who sped up to not stop at the stop sign, and promptly had to stop at the red light, a few hundred yards from the 4 way stop he failed to stop for.  Or, the guy, who sped through the red light, after it had changed to red before he entered the intersection.  That was this mornings commute.  And a wet and rainy one too. 70 out, but still not feeling warm, despite the weather guy saying it's humid out.  Uh, at least 100 percent humidity.    

Mac, that's a great price for gas, as almost a dollar higher when I fill up.  I try to not be on fumes before I fill up.  DH did that a few weeks ago, and I was almost shocked at the total.  I think his truck's gas tank holds so much more gas than mine.  I swear, mine is even smaller than my old car's one.  But, hey, the car tells me how many miles before I run out of gas, and starts telling me where gas stations are located as I get near 40 miles to go. So I don't have to worry about where the needle is.

Charade, good for you with the gym.  Nice you can go with B, at no cost. 

Sue, nope, I just use steel pads, like Brillo too.  That's one chore I don't like, but luckily, I am not always the sloppiest baker.  This time of year, I don't use the oven as much.  Heats the kitchen up too much, and we tend to use our air fryer now.  Spring cleaning, at the last days of Spring.  Yep, Hope you have a work free morning today.

And so appropriate, we are having a wet Wednesday too.  Though for most of us, it's also a hump day Wednesday, and camel reminder is here:
 Can you?  Well,






So, all have a wonderful day. Stay dry, and try to think, hey, Friday is only 2 days away.  And for us, hopefully a dry one.  We will be surely rocking and rolling on Thursday, as a severe thunderstorm and tornado watch has been posted already.  Seems the cooler weather we will be having after Thursday, will be merging with the hot air, and oh the storms that will call.  At least today, it's the you're the unlucky that got that pop up drenching downpour.  Half my commute was dry, half was not.  Guess I was the lucky one this morning, as it was dry when I got into the car.  Sigh.  Time for more tea.


----------



## Sue M

Well, thanks all for the oven rack tips!  I wasn’t happy with them. So I’ll try the Brillo. Tomorrow.  Today is busy.  And I’m up in the middle of the night, ugh. Can’t sleep. Going down to the church at 9:00, to help out bagging bread for food bank. It’s only an hour every other Wednesday. Then have a luncheon to get to. After lunch meeting youngest for shaved ice before her dentist appt!


----------



## macraven

_Good morning homies!

Watching the weather channel
Looks like many areas having lousy weather, some are having storm warnings

Stay safe if you are in those areas!


Today we have a chance of rain 
Only thing if that happens, next days will soar to higher temps
Predicted we will be back in the 90’s then again

Thanks Lynne for sharing the camel with us 
Always cute when you do

Hope other homies will check in and let us know how they are doing!

Enjoy your day !_


----------



## RAPstar

My friends threw me a small surprise party for my birthday!


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday Rapstar!


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning everyone ... Getting ready for vacation can be overwhelming here. I go over with everyone what to bring but I do the majority of  the organizing and packing. I usually have so much more done by now. I will try to push it today. I am getting excited but worry about my pets this time. I have never gone away  this long with a paid service. We have always had our friend. He is going to help the last couple of days so that helps. I have to make some changes to meds for the cats and hoping it won't be a big problem. When it rains it pours. Bad week for large expenses, so I had to cut some extras I was planning.  Cat, car and washing machine!!!! I can't change it so I am trying not to let it get to me. Also my eczema condition I battle has decided for the first time to affect my eyes. I have swollen, itchy watery eyes. I looked up some home herbal remedies so waiting for them to come in. I can take the remedy with us.

Good news for the week is that I found some good deals on apparel I needed for the trip and got a clean bill of health from my  mammogram. 

It is another cloudy day here today. Yesterday we had a lot of rain and it was kind of muggy. Hoping it will improve, I have a lot of errands to run. Dinners have been easy, tacos, burgers and pasta dishes. I really have no motivation to do big cooking to warm and busy! I have to say they really don't complain about what I cook. 

Patty still sending you positive thoughts and well wishes for you and Joe.

Rapstar Happy Birthday!

Squirlz I really like the car, Brian would want that!

Monykalyn thanks for the update on Patty...Oh how nice to have the house to yourself. A cuddle fest sounds awesome! Glad your DD is enjoying Alaska it makes us feel good when they are happy even if we miss them. I hope a long weekend trip works out for you.

Charade Congrats on the gym! I have no interest in joining a gym but would like to get up off my butt more and exercise at home or outside. Wow that was crazy for gas prices. Up here in the Northeast we are pushing close to $3.00, There is no reason to be doing  this price gauging so quickly. 

Sue wow you have been busy, I need to piggy back off of your ambition, I have none right now LOL!! Your breakfast sounded good, I like turkey bacon! I also use steel wool or Brillo brand for the stove and racks. Wow that is expensive for gas!!

Mac I hear you on the gas prices and waiting to fill your car, I do it when there is gas prices going up! I have heard some of  the best advice at department stores LOL! I have to watch out how low I let my gas go because if I needed AAA to come out it would be double the price!!  I hope you are staying cool and the kitties are good!

Schumi It is such a nice feeling when the patio gets hosed down. I like when Brian does the siding on the house too. I hope your dentist goes well and you can enjoy some soup for your lunch date. I miss eating soup as much, these hot flashes don't cooperate with that!! Hope the weather ends up nice this weekend, love a good grill dinner.

Lynne I hope your commute home is dryer for you. We have an air fryer and I love that thing. The only problem is we bought  the small one, and it takes awhile to do everything. I hear you on the bigger vehicles. My big SUV takes a lot more than Brian or Liv's car. We are enrolled in the Stop and Shop gas rewards but my car doesn't like that gas. I give them to Liv so she can save some money. I hope you don't get that bad weather tomorrow.

A special hello to all our family is out and about or just busy, I hope everyone is well and enjoying the summer.

I have 3 days till we leave 

Have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie......Happy Birthday...….looks like a fun group!!!! Well, the guy on the left doesn't look thrilled......lol....there`s always one!!!! 

bobbie….your trip is almost here...….hope your eyes clear up, that can`t be pleasant....and always just before a trip!!! You`ll be organised when you need to be.....they won`t leave without you...…. Thanks for the good dentist wishes...….

Lynne, no.....lol....he`s nothing like Dr Death...…..Although I do worry about when he retires.....who do we replace him with....he`s still young at around 50, but he wants to enjoy a long retirement......can`t say I blame him....best thing Tom ever did...…..

mac, hope you don't get as much rain as forecast......unless the ground needs it of course......90`s sounds good to me, but having to do daily stuff isn't fun in that heat...….stay nice and cool inside...….



Well, after a rainy morning….and it was heavy, the sun is blisteringly bright now...….so, washing on line and Tom is power washing the patios furthest away from my washing......it shouldn't affect it......but you`d never guess it was the same day.....

Did think about grilling tonight now weather is warm and dry......but doubt my loose crown would appreciate steak!!! 

Pasta it is...….


----------



## macraven

_Happy Birthday Andy/Robbie!

So nice of your friends to surprise you_


----------



## macraven

_Schumi, do you have a long wait for the dental appointment?
Hope it will be an easy fix and the crown can be cemented back in place.

Pasta sounds like a good choice for dinner.
Easy to fix and easy for chewing.

How does it feel to be back home?
A week ago you were in  NY having a grand holiday with your mum and relatives.


Bobbie, things always seems like they happen when you are trying to get ready for a trip.....
car, cat, washing machine.....
As long as you get the car situation dealt with, that is all you need for the trip.
Deal with the rest when you get home from vacation.

Leave your vets phone number with the peeps that will be cat herding while you are gone.
Any issues that arise with the kitties, a phone call to your vet by them will walk them through what to do.

What day do you leave for Florida?

Tennessee has gas a bit cheaper than Georgia.
Fill up your tank in one of those states.

Do drive off from the main highway and don't get gas at a station right off the highway.
Those stations tend to be high.

You might have to drive a couple of miles to get the cheaper prices for gas but well worth it.
The gas station right off of 75 in my area has gas at $2.44
But if you drive 2 miles after that, gas is $2.16 still.

No idea what gas prices are in Florida.
Check gas buddy and that will give you an idea of costs.

Have a super vacation and safe travels!


charade, what are you up to today?
Working or a day off?


Later homies.._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to RAPStar.  Nice party they had for you.  

Bobbie, oh no, I hope your eyes are better before you leave.  And woot! for 3 day countdown.  I hear ya on expenses, house ones for me.  Yep, I have a pretty big air fryer.  Kids like to use it for french fries.  Makes cooking easier at times.  

Mac, hope all is well.  And yeah, I hope tomorrow is not as bad as they are saying.  All I can say is, please let it not start until I am home.  Very gray day so far.  And yes, I have my sweater on.  

Pasta is always a go to in our house, Schumi.  Hope all is okay until dentist can fix.

Lunchtime yet?  Getting hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Schumi, do you have a long wait for the dental appointment?
> Hope it will be an easy fix and the crown can be cemented back in place.
> 
> Pasta sounds like a good choice for dinner.
> Easy to fix and easy for chewing.
> 
> How does it feel to be back home?
> A week ago you were in  NY having a grand holiday with your mum and relatives.
> 
> 
> Bobbie, things always seems like they happen when you are trying to get ready for a trip.....
> car, cat, washing machine.....
> As long as you get the car situation dealt with, that is all you need for the trip.
> Deal with the rest when you get home from vacation.
> 
> Leave your vets phone number with the peeps that will be cat herding while you are gone.
> Any issues that arise with the kitties, a phone call to your vet by them will walk them through what to do.
> 
> What day do you leave for Florida?
> 
> Tennessee has gas a bit cheaper than Georgia.
> Fill up your tank in one of those states.
> 
> Do drive off from the main highway and don't get gas at a station right off the highway.
> Those stations tend to be high.
> 
> You might have to drive a couple of miles to get the cheaper prices for gas but well worth it.
> The gas station right off of 75 in my area has gas at $2.44
> But if you drive 2 miles after that, gas is $2.16 still.
> 
> No idea what gas prices are in Florida.
> Check gas buddy and that will give you an idea of costs.
> 
> Have a super vacation and safe travels!
> 
> 
> charade, what are you up to today?
> Working or a day off?
> 
> 
> Later homies.._



Thankfully I go tomorrow morning mac...….I actually felt it move slightly in NY, but was very careful.…...lol....didn't have a steak till The Palm at JFK...…and I ate that carefully!!!! 

It`s good to be home, we did have a lovely visit though and enjoyed many visits with family and around Manhattan and LI...….it was sad to leave as it will be mum`s last visit there.....it took a lot out of her. 



Yes, pasta and chicken for dinner......slow chewing...….


----------



## PoohIsHome

CALGONNNNNNN!!! Merlins beard, it's got to be Friday soon!!

MonyK, thank you for the patty update! Please do give her and Joe my best!

Gas......I knew there was something I was supposed to do this morning. Oops.

@schumigirl Is this the same crown you had issues with a few years ago while you and Tom were in Orlando? Pasta sounds like a great idea!

Question for you guys.....anyone ever booked the Private VIP tour? Looking for something to make this trip a little 'extra' and thought this might be the way to go.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> CALGONNNNNNN!!! Merlins beard, it's got to be Friday soon!!
> 
> MonyK, thank you for the patty update! Please do give her and Joe my best!
> 
> Gas......I knew there was something I was supposed to do this morning. Oops.
> 
> @schumigirl Is this the same crown you had issues with a few years ago while you and Tom were in Orlando? Pasta sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Question for you guys.....anyone ever booked the Private VIP tour? Looking for something to make this trip a little 'extra' and thought this might be the way to go.



Lol.......no, that infamous crown is now a bridge and so far so good on that......this is a front one.....right at the front so I’m keen for it not to fall out.......lol.....not pretty........

Never booked a VIP tour......never really felt the need to be honest......I do know someone who used to do them regularly (twice a year) and enjoyed them.....but for us it never seemed to be something we’d ever consider.......

Maybe if you search it’ll come up with something, can’t remember offhand if anyone has reported on doing them........would be enjoyable I imagine........

Pasta is baking in oven with some soft chicken........


----------



## keishashadow

Mike, mike, mike

Day 5 of rain, today it’s humid, of the Orlando factor yuck

Doing more jumping thru disney hoops. In their infinite wisdom, yesterday they announced a special dining thing for MNSSHP the same day as 2020 reservations opened.  Seriously?

Event is at Tony’s (iincludes booze ).  Can see it on WDW website, just can’t book it yet. Called & told it’s being loaded.

I never did like ‘a tease’.

.  





Sue M said:


> I wear crocs to the parks too. I have a red & white polka dot Minnie pair in the regular croc style. Then have several colours in the Swift Water sandal style. Also a couple pair of Capri shimmer cross band sandals. The Cleo style looks nice too!



Not in the parks, i take & wear to pool & wandering around in the evening resorts, etc.  my feet are too challenged for them More than that.


Charade67 said:


> I don’t think I have ever seen the Country Bears


Probably on youtube if interested.  It’s nostalgia for me type of thing.  Love dark rides to the max too


Charade67 said:


> A chimichanga is kind of like a fried burrito. I love the chicken chimichangas from the restaurant by my office. The recipe you mentioned sounds like a good taco filling.


So it’s a health food then? lol

Will say, even he who doesn’t eat Mexican food said “make this again”. I didn’t shred his, a textural thing for him


schumigirl said:


> The ones I wear are ideal as they shave a wedge, think they`re called Patricia, I`ve worn them for years and have them in almost every colour….......and no piece of plastic between the toe....I could not wear that type with the plastic between the toe even for a short time.



Two snaps up for those dressy crocs   


Sue M said:


> I’m pooped!  Did next step with Hot tub, put towels in wash, pulled weeds- some, cleaned oven racks.  Last oven I could leave racks in self clean cycle, they were coated black. These ones I have to scrub. So hard to get all the spots off. Anyone have a good method?  I used steel scrubby.



It’s be en a while since no self clean but I have had good luck with taking them outside...open up a garbage bag, line with newspaper, set down the racks (works for stove top burners too) and spray with aerosol grill cleaner.  Let sit up to a day, hose off, may have to repeat.



macraven said:


> Bite the bullet today and had to fill up the tank as car was about on fumes
> 
> paying $2.16 a gallon was killing me as I am betting prices will go down tomorrow



We were dancing in the street when it dipped to $2.61 yesterday.  Lowest in years here.


Charade67 said:


> $2.16 is a great price. Here’s what gas cost when we were in CA.
> View attachment 410108


& it’s usually more expensive than in Hawaii, who knew?


Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon, Schumi, hope your dentist is not related to Keisha's Doctor Death. LOL, no really, it s never fun, and I hope you get your loose crown fixed quick, and painlessly


Lol that’s my affectionate term for him.  Couldn’t ask for a more caring dentist. He’s staying after hours today to check the mr’s new crown placement.  Has come into work on day’s off, even overholidays for us.  still can’t believe he gave us his private cell phone number JIK we ever need him.


RAPstar said:


> My friends threw me a small surprise party for my birthday!
> 
> View attachment 410145


Fine upstanding looking bunch .  That was so nice & love the Minnie napkins...they know you well.  Enjoy


schumigirl said:


> Lynne, no.....lol....he`s nothing like Dr Death...…..Although I do worry about when he retires.....who do we replace him with....he`s still young at around 50, but he wants to enjoy a long retirement......can`t say I blame him....best thing Tom ever did...…..



Mine was having heart issues a few weeks ago & was hospitalized,  had a heart attack a year prior.  I knew he looked bad when i saw him 6 weeks ago.  He looks much better now, thankfully.  He’s. Truly irreplaceable


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I hear ya on rain and humidity, Keisha.  Have to tie up my hair.  Puffy is the nicest word I can say, for what humidity does with my hair.  Interesting tidbit for cleaning.  My oven does self clean, so I only do some clean up if I don't want to use the self cleaning mode.  

Walk for lunch was dry enough, but those clouds.  Yeah, I don't think we are done with rain today.  And a wind starting.  Yep, that usually means rain will follow.  Eh, so long as umbrella and windshield wipers not needed on the home commute.  And a woot, commute a few minutes faster.  Yep, that after school lagging is gone for the summer.  Realized it yesterday, as I neared the school zone, what?  Not blinking?  Oh yeah, big smile, keep on trucking.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lunchtime!
Must have been channeling Lynne with morning drive-slow drivers, rain, etc. Back down at Table Rock, through west of Branson-Keep forgetting it is now tourist season here and TRAFFIC-good thing I go back way but still encounter those that slow for GREEN lights JIK 

Happy Birthday to Rapstar!!

Ovens-I despise cleaning  my oven, and frankly DH does a better job-he has more patience with it, especially as it is now the dual oven. I do keep my gas top stove shiny clean though.

Driving middle dd car past couple days-better gas mileage and the best tires-but it was below 1/2 tank yesterday, and knew I wouldn't want to stop for gas this am in rain (commute 1 hour each way today)-only 6 something gallons to fillup! Used to my SUV when below 1/2 tank >9 gallons. Her car is better gas mileage too, and probably didn't need gas at all-but I am NOT the running on fumes person. DH is and has run out of gas-he relies on the "miles to empty" info on his cars dash way too much. Gas is ranges $2.20-2.36 lately.

Bobbie hope the packing goes better. We had a big car expense before vacation too! I have a lists for packing for each kid and me saved on computer. I then customize by trip/season, has a "need" checklist side too, so I give to kids early and then they can let me know what they need. Mine includes any paperwork I need. Hope the itchy eye gets better too.

Schumi hope the crown gets fixed easily!

Good for you on the gym Charade! I know I'd never go-I have a treadmill in basement that rarely gets used. I really need to get on it more

Sue-I pulled weeds in my 5 beds for an hour yesterday and can barely move today LOL! But now the cucumber plant is producing, and more green bean plants coming up. And my tomatoes are finally starting to come along-had a few cherry tomatoes I tossed to the hens-so funny watching the "babies" discover new food, they are so cautious, until one pecks it, then decides she likes it and runs away while the other 2 then chase her.

KEisha-going back to Disney this fall? Kinda upset with the AP increase-was thinking of getting one for future use, but not at over a grand each! Sheesh I can renew 2 Universal Premiere AP and get ROF with EP tickets to HHN for a bit over cost of  one platinum plus Disney AP. NOPE-will just pay for an afterhours event at a park I may want to go to instead and save on hotel parking, outrageous hotel cost, theme park parking etc.

I told Pattyw ya'll are thinking of her and Joe, hopefully she will get to update later this week-she's been pretty busy lately. 

Guess I should get off my lunch break...Hi to all others I may have missed!


----------



## Monykalyn

ooh Sam's club still has Disney AP for 865 + tax...will have to talk with DH quick. I know we will get back there eventually and his DD in Florida is wanting us all to go back...and with the grandson...hmmm


----------



## Squirlz

Well the new car pick up has been postponed today due to severe weather.  The salesman, who had come in on his day off, actually suggested we wait.  Now we have nothing to do!


----------



## macraven

_Our gas price dropped again this morning
$2.13 at BP and Mapco

I’m sure prices will go up by the time I need gas again _


----------



## Charade67

Day 1 at the gym went well. There were 2 other people in our new member orientation. One was a young man, probably in his early to mid 20’s, and the other was his grandmother. I thought it was really sweet that he was willing to come work out with his grandmother. I think I will be concentrating mostly on cardio until I drop some weight and increase my stamina. You know you are really out of shape when it takes minimal effort to reach your target heart rate. 



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning everyone ... Getting ready for vacation can be overwhelming here. I go over with everyone what to bring but I do the majority of the organizing and packing. I usually have so much more done by now. I will try to push it today. I am getting excited but worry about my pets this time. I have never gone away this long with a paid service. We have always had our friend. He is going to help the last couple of days so that helps. I have to make some changes to meds for the cats and hoping it won't be a big problem. When it rains it pours. Bad week for large expenses, so I had to cut some extras I was planning. Cat, car and washing machine!!!! I can't change it so I am trying not to let it get to me. Also my eczema condition I battle has decided for the first time to affect my eyes. I have swollen, itchy watery eyes. I looked up some home herbal remedies so waiting for them to come in. I can take the remedy with us.


I used a hired pet sitting service for the first time with this last vacation and I was very pleased with them.  Caspian seemed to like them too. 
I hope you are able to get the eczema situation under control. The eye area would scare me. I have eczema on my hands. I can usually keep it under control, but I had a bad breakout in California. I guess something about the climate didn’t agree with me. 



macraven said:


> charade, what are you up to today?
> Working or a day off?


I had to work today. I snuck out a little early to go to the gym though. Friday is my day off. 



keishashadow said:


> So it’s a health food then? lol


Yes, especially when smothered in cheese sauce and sour cream.  I think you can get baked chimichangas, but the fried ones are so much better. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh, I hear ya on rain and humidity, Keisha. Have to tie up my hair. Puffy is the nicest word I can say, for what humidity does with my hair.



My hair and humidity are not friends. It’s worse with B. Sometimes I think her hair doubles in size.



Monykalyn said:


> Good for you on the gym Charade! I know I'd never go-I have a treadmill in basement that rarely gets used. I really need to get on it more


 Thanks. I really don’t like going to the gym, but I’m trying to make myself get some exercise. I wish I had room for a treadmill at home. I would like to be able to walk on one as I watch TV. 

Well, lets see if I can summon the motivation to go back to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Woot - snagged 2 spots for the MNSSHP Cruella Hide-a-way thang.  Funny it was released originally with wrong/cheaper price.  I was ahair too slow for that lol


Monykalyn said:


> KEisha-going back to Disney this fall? Kinda upset with the AP increase-was thinking of getting one for future use, but not at over a grand each! Sheesh I can renew 2 Universal Premiere AP and get ROF with EP tickets to HHN for a bit over cost of one platinum plus Disney AP. NOPE-will just pay for an afterhours event at a park I may want to go to instead and save on hotel parking, outrageous hotel cost, theme park parking etc.


Oh yeah,, september/oct trip. My pass is up middle of september.  DVC for renewal of gold went up $90 to $633 (all in).   Nice perk, if i squint will call it a ‘deal’ compared to ‘rack rate’. 

One of passes that we do buy, the platinum that covers holidays, had a bigger hike of $150 to $814.  They are certainly challenging the market.  Hate to think they are pricing people out though.


Monykalyn said:


> ooh Sam's club still has Disney AP for 865 + tax...will have to talk with DH quick. I know we will get back there eventually and his DD in Florida is wanting us all to go back...and with the grandson...hmmm


 you know you want to pull the trigger .  Does it have a use by date?


Charade67 said:


> Yes, especially when smothered in cheese sauce and sour cream. I think you can get baked chimichangas, but the fried ones are so much better.


I’m reminded of a desset I had in Mexico, almost a cross between a cannoli and what you describe but sweet filling.
Good luck on the gym!


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow thanks for the ideas!  Looks like those racks will have to wait till Friday now!  

Monykalyn yup, mine is dual fuel too. Bosch. I don’t know why I hate cleaning the oven,  it is self clean!  But those racks can’t be self cleaned. Pity because my last stove I could leave the racks in during cleaning cycle.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Keishashadow thanks for the ideas!  Looks like those racks will have to wait till Friday now!
> 
> Monykalyn yup, mine is dual fuel too. Bosch. I don’t know why I hate cleaning the oven,  it is self clean!  But those racks can’t be self cleaned. Pity because my last stove I could leave the racks in during cleaning cycle.


If they r fancy/shiney/silver type id skip the grill cleaner!   Have heard of using a power washer too of all things


----------



## Lynne G

Or, Sue, just put them out in the downpour I heard around 3:30 this morning.  Thunder heard too.  Then quiet, until alarm went off an hour later.  Got out of the shower, and what? Oh sky still showering. 

We have had so much rain so far.  My commute home yesterday, started in full sun, as I got closer to home, the darker it got.  Rain drops fell, a few minutes from home, as older one called me while I was still driving, and asked to take hm to get his new glasses, as they said they had come in.  So, with some rain drops now falling a bit steadier, arrived home, and off we went.  The store is about 15 minutes away.  As we drove, we passed through a pocket of dark green and yellow radar rain.  Even my fastest windshield wipers were challenged.  By the time we got to the store, it was not as steady, but still gave the umbrella a good workout.  On the way home, I don't think my tires ever were on the road.  There was so much water, that all were driving in the middle as much as they could, and I think my shower at home, was weak compared to the rain that was falling most of the ride.  Thankfully, by the time we got home, again, not quite as hard a downpour.  

Today's commute.  Alarm test from the emergency state service.  Nothing like your car radio beeping loudly that early in the morning.  And traffic lady said, it's bad out there, flooding everywhere.  And phone beeped as I parked, seems flood warning issued.  You think?  Even this morning, lots of puddles on the sides of the road, and ooh, that one was a little deeper than I thought.  More driving in the middle of the road if no opposing traffic.  And hello car, I see you put the high beams on most of the ride.  Thankfully, again, just a light rain falling, so went between steady windshield wipers, and intermittent ones. Tree looks sad.  Yeah, after all that hard rain, I feel soggy too.  But I do have a happy thought, like Charade, I've decided I need a 3 day week-end.  So, while today will feel like a Friday, woot!, today is Thursday, and a thirsty one at that. 

Appears Mother Nature is quiet thirsty this Thursday, so Hello homies:

 why yes it is, 

And  , and what?  so happy about that.


So a reminder to all:
 and  to you all.


Stay dry, stay happy, and nice to hear Charade is a gym member now.  Keisha, nice to score those tickets, and bummer, that the car is not ready yet, Squilz. 

Mac, I'd love to see those gas prices where I am, and hope you are feeling well. 

Robo and TInk, and all our coffee drinking homies, hope your coffee is plentiful and hot.

Good Afternoon to Schumi.  Hope your dentist visit was fast, and you are feeling good. 

Patty, I hope Joe is feeling better, and you get a great way ahead for his care, with all those appointments this week.  Well wishes sent to him.

Ah, tea, yes second cup, I need ya now.  And hmmm, warm enough inside, dare I need that sweater?  Maybe soon.

Sending all good thoughts.


----------



## RAPstar

Happy 99 days till my trip to me! lol


----------



## schumigirl

No idea what the Cruella hide away thang is …….lol....but sounds like fun Keisha!!!! Glad you bagged them......

Sue...good luck with the oven shelf cleaning......have heard of power washer too......

Charade....enjoy the gym.......you`re a braver woman than I...…..last place you`d find me...…..

Lynne.....quite the commute with emergency warnings going off!!! Have never lived in a place that had anything quite like that.....hope your day is good......

Robbie...…..congrats on the trip...…..

Hi to all...….good wishes for Patty and Joe........hope you`re doing good!! 



Crown all cemented in...…..always reminds me of Tom saying I needed a crown...….different crown of course......lol...…..




​



Then, went to buy a new gas grill.....yes, some may remember we just bought a new one not so long ago...….apparently when I was away we had a little incident with tree removal company...…..yes. But, they accepted liability and paid for the new one......woooohoooo!!!! 

Had nice lunch after that where I again had pasta......with shrimp and scallops this time.....beautiful. Tom had a big juicy steak and I did glance at it a few times in desire!!! And funnily enough I volunteered to be the driver today......so he shared some wine with friends.....I was on soft drinks.....of course he saw right through me...….

Anyway....hope everyone`s good.....need to investigate Discovery Cove and Sea World for friends..…..anyone would think I was the only one with internet!!! 

Happy Thursday all...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a good day, and a very happy Tom, Schumi.  You'll be eating steak soon, I hope, and I know wine will be drank before the day is over.  Steak on the grill I am sure will be soon as well.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Thirsty Thursday, yes indeedy! 

I know there's lots in the same boat....but enough with the rain already! Going to be a soggy and gross drive home. I knew I should've stopped for gas this morning. I'm the one that will push my luck as far as I can....Tony just rolls his eyes at me.

Schumi, glad you got that crown fixed and will soon be back on steak! 

Charade, you inspire to get back downstairs and on my treadmill......almost.

Robbie, sounds like you had a marvelous birthday.....and woohoo for only 99 days until your trip!!

Lynne, it's time for this wacko weather to settle down!!!

Here's to hoping some of the greatest peeps around have a fantastic Thursday! You guys rock!


----------



## tink1957

Just popping in to say hi before work...haven't felt like posting much but I'm trying to keep up with you all.

Love the new car squirlz...here comes Ironman 

82 days for me Robbie...hope you had a great birthday.

Keisha...glad you scored the Cruella soiree...I considered it for us but we want to take it easy this time and enjoy AKL more so I guess we will skip it.

Monyk... thanks for the update on Patty and Joe...praying for a good outcome.

Carole...with all this grill talk now I want steak.  Glad you're happy with your new driveway.

Mac, I paid 2.18 for gas last week and I expect it to go up for the 4th as usual.

Lynne, hope your weather improves and you can dry out soon 

Congrats on your gym membership Charade...we ordered an elliptical this week so maybe I can get in theme park shape by September.

Our beach trip was canceled due to the boys having to move soon but at least Trey is still going on our HHN trip....looking forward to a good mother-son vacay.

Hi to Robo, Bobbie, pooh, and anyone else who is reading along...have a happy day


----------



## keishashadow

__
		http://instagr.am/p/By7gpQlHoOg/

Happy Friday eve indeed

Scary drive Lynne. Got 2 flash warnings on cell yesterday. One when driving, the other rocked me awake argh

Carole got crowned!  Brave to eat any solid grub afterwards. Forgot u don’t speak WDW lol. It’s an add on to their Halloween party.  We’ll take the bus,Gus  and indulge in the included adult beverages 

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...ing-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

tink nobeach sorry. Yet so many sharks in so close especially in NC/too near Myrtle beach where we tend to land.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Happy 99 days till my trip to me! lol



99 bottles of beer in the wall, 99 bottles of beer (mixed drink, etc)


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a good day, and a very happy Tom, Schumi.  You'll be eating steak soon, I hope, and I know wine will be drank before the day is over.  Steak on the grill I am sure will be soon as well.



Thanks Lynne...….

Yes, we have a glass of wine in hand as I type...….well, it`s almost 5pm!!!! Hope your day is a good one...…..




PoohIsHome said:


> Thirsty Thursday, yes indeedy!
> 
> I know there's lots in the same boat....but enough with the rain already! Going to be a soggy and gross drive home. I knew I should've stopped for gas this morning. I'm the one that will push my luck as far as I can....Tony just rolls his eyes at me.
> 
> Schumi, glad you got that crown fixed and will soon be back on steak!
> 
> Charade, you inspire to get back downstairs and on my treadmill......almost.
> 
> Robbie, sounds like you had a marvelous birthday.....and woohoo for only 99 days until your trip!!
> 
> Lynne, it's time for this wacko weather to settle down!!!
> 
> Here's to hoping some of the greatest peeps around have a fantastic Thursday! You guys rock!



Everyone seems to be having a lot of rain right now!!!! Hope it dries up for you...…..




tink1957 said:


> Just popping in to say hi before work...haven't felt like posting much but I'm trying to keep up with you all.
> 
> Love the new car squirlz...here comes Ironman
> 
> 86 days for me Robbie...hope you had a great birthday.
> 
> Keisha...glad you scored the Cruella soiree...I considered it for us but we want to take it easy this time and enjoy AKL more so I guess we will skip it.
> 
> Monyk... thanks for the update on Patty and Joe...praying for a good outcome.
> 
> Carole...with all this grill talk now I want steak.  Glad you're happy with your new driveway.
> 
> Mac, I paid 2.18 for gas last week and I expect it to go up for the 4th as usual.
> 
> Lynne, hope your weather improves and you can dry out soon
> 
> Congrats on your gym membership Charade...we ordered an elliptical this week so maybe I can get in theme park shape by September.
> 
> Our beach trip was canceled due to the boys having to move soon but at least Trey is still going on our HHN trip....looking forward to a good mother-son vacay.
> 
> Hi to Robo, Bobbie, pooh, and anyone else who is reading along...have a happy day



Hey Vicki......we missed you!!! Nice to see you post......hope things are good with you...…

Sorry your beach trip was cancelled!! But, glad your boy will be with you for HHN!!!! 




keishashadow said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/By7gpQlHoOg/
> 
> Happy Friday eve indeed
> 
> Scary drive Lynne. Got 2 flash warnings on cell yesterday. One when driving, the other rocked me awake argh
> 
> Carole got crowned!  Brave to eat any solid grub afterwards. Forgot u don’t speak WDW lol. It’s an add on to their Halloween party.  We’ll take the bus,Gus  and indulge in the included adult beverages
> L
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...ing-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> tink nobeach sorry. Yet so many sharks in so close especially in NC/too near Myrtle beach where we tend to land.



That is the CUTEST dog on the planet!!!!! Want one!!!!! 
(ok not really as they are so much work) 

lol....yes, I don't speak Disney.....I`m going to use that next time someone is droning on Looks good though!!! I agree with your travel plans!!! 

Yes, all crowned out again......soft pasta around 1pm.....3 hours after it was cemented...said it should be fine by then.....fingers crossed......

Maybe steak tomorrow night.....full up after lunch out......need to cook my boy`s dinner though......although tomorrow night he`s off out straight from work to a leaving party for someone he worked with.....so just us again.....may grill then if it`s dry...….


Very breezy outside......but sun is shining and it`s warmish...….doors and windows all open...…..


----------



## Lynne G

My countdowns?  Um, under 60, under 100 and just a day before 200...  Last one, debate as to whether some park time or not.

And check in for the last one is during the second one.  Whee.  Expensive Month.

Time for lunch yet?  May try a walk, by ditching the sweater, and taking an umbrella.  Almost 80 out, and oh so humid with the rain.  Seems to just be cloudy now.  But no matter, most of why the flood watching continues until mid day tomorrow is?  Yep the bulk of the rain.  Last night's rain gave us 4 inches or a bit more of rain, and in the next 24 hours double that or so.  Last night, it messed with our internet.  Some unhappy kids, but hey, phone has hot spot.  Um, they better be ready to pay up, if it increases my phone bill.

Oh I so need some more tea.

And yay, peak at weather on phone, and only good days with no chance of rain, are Saturday and Sunday.  Then, of course, the chance of rain continues on Monday, and Tuesday, and even Wednesday.  Though I do also think it's fitting that the first 2 full days of Summer are the winning lovely low humidity, 80 degree full sun day.  And you can bet, sunglasses, suntan lotion, pool time, park and maybe even zoo time on those days.

Yeah, Pooh, I am sick of all this rainy weather too. 

Ah, the almost noon commenting time.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> That is the CUTEST dog on the planet!!!!! Want one!!!!!
> (ok not really as they are so much work)


Haha yes they are, need to groom my guy this weekend as his eyes have totally disappeared in his mop of hair 

Every time I’ve taken to (different) groomers, they wind up cutting him, badly.  Petco the absolute worst!  No licensing involved to dub urself a groomer here 

Have been slowly working on refining my skills. First few attempts akin to putting a bowl on kid’s head and having at it lol. At least I know he’s safe

At this point going to order a professional grooming table w harness and low noise clippers to get ‘Er done more quickly


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Sans family 

We have had family in for a visit from Colorado for past few days. We had a nice dinner party with some other cousins and their spouses Tuesday evening. 

When everyone was leaving one of the cousins said it smelled like a skunk near the road in front of our house. Then sister in law and I smelled it again when we went out for walk yesterday afternoon.

Yesterday evening while we were sitting on our screened in back porch a family of skunks (4) were eating the corn we put out for the deer. They ate some of the corn then went back down the yard to the farmers field. Source of skunk  smell identified.

We have been putting shelled dried corn out for a buck and doe that have been coming up in back yard as well as the squirrels. So guess that we will have to stop.

bobbie68 safe travels to you all on your trip.  Hope your eyes feel better.

Sending continued prayers for Pattyw hubby.

Happy belated birthday Rapstar.

That is a cool vehicle Squirlz didn’t know any of the major car manufacturers were making Marvel themed vehicles.

Keisha that smiling dog video is so cute.

Schumi hope your new crown is settled in place and It feels better.

Hi Tink 

Lynne had my big mug of coffee this morning. Hope your tea was good and your commute home is safe and uneventful.

We have had sunny starts to our days and significant downpours in afternoon for past few days.  We are ready for the rain to let up also. 

We have family members who are farmers and this weather is adversely affecting the newly planted crops.

 Mac, Monyk, Poohls, Charade and all our Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, another can hardly see the guy in front of ya, home commute.  And oh the big flashes of lightning across the sky, loud rain already flooding the streets once more.  Dash inside and so I stay until this nasty line of thunderstorms heads East hopefully soon.


----------



## Squirlz

Rain ALL DAY here too.  Barely reached 60 degrees.  We're taking the day off tomorrow to get the new car.  Supposed to be warm and dry.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - check ur rental car rate for sept/oct trip.  Alamo just dropped for me


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Lynne - check ur rental car rate for sept/oct trip.  Alamo just dropped for me




Thanks, did try earlier today and over a hundred dollars more than I had from last month.  I do rinse and repeat, so I will have another go at it more than once until I am at my airport.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 410437
> 
> Ah, another can hardly see the guy in front of ya, home commute.  And oh the big flashes of lightning across the sky, loud rain already flooding the streets once more.  Dash inside and so I stay until this nasty line of thunderstorms heads East hopefully soon.


_Once I figured out the pic was upside down.......lol 
.......knew what I was looking at

Been watching the weather channel and some of youse are having awful rain 

Anyone building an ark ?

Hope all are doing fine tonight

Robo, so nice you had out of town company 
Bet you wowed them with your cooking !

Tink, sad your beach trip is off but you do have Orlando in September to look forward to

Hugs to all the homies _


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey-we had a day with no rain today! But full force summer humidity arrived. at least the chickens are happy-lots of bugs.


Sue M said:


> Korean shaved ice!


  Had to google this-sound yummy!


keishashadow said:


> you know you want to pull the trigger . Does it have a use by date?


 I don't think the vouchers have close use by date-no info on the site, so assuming like ones direct from Disney. Still thinking about it.
Still have a couple single days left on NE tickets-just asked DH if he'd divorce me if I snuck over to Galaxy edge for a day while in Orlando in September...Sounds fun now, but I know how exhausting all the walking is with HHN...will probably bring tickets JIC.

Ugh interrupted and lost train of thought. Maybe I should think about earlier bedtime lol


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. For those of you following my office drama, I got confirmation today that Therapist 2 will be leaving in a couple of months and opening her own office. She actually tried to convince therapist 1 to continue to have me do her scheduling and have therapist 1’s husband continue to do her billing even after she moves. Um...no, just no. It turns out that the reason behind therapist 2 leaving is because therapist 1 has insisted that she share her office with one of the new therapists coming in August. Therapist 2 refuses to share her office even though she only uses it from 5-9 three nights a week and for a few hours on Saturday mornings. I have also been told that therapist 4 might be retiring soon. We are getting 2 new therapists in August. I think I need a raise. Or another vacation. Or both.

In other news...one of my friends back in Georgia messaged me this morning. A little over 4 years ago she lost her husband to dementia. He was only 54. Well, she has been seeing a guy for the past year or so. Today she messaged me to tell me that that are planning to get married in July of 2020. Looks like I will be visiting the Atlanta area in a little over a year. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade....enjoy the gym.......you`re a braver woman than I...…..last place you`d find me...…..


 Enjoy is such a strong word. I really don’t like the gym, but need to get some health issues under control. I am also in danger of not being able to ride certain theme park rides. 



schumigirl said:


> Had nice lunch after that where I again had pasta......with shrimp and scallops this time.....beautiful. Tom had a big juicy steak and I did glance at it a few times in desire!!! And funnily enough I volunteered to be the driver today......so he shared some wine with friends.....I was on soft drinks.....of course he saw right through me...….
> 
> Anyway....hope everyone`s good.....need to investigate Discovery Cove and Sea World for friends..…..anyone would think I was the only one with internet!!!


Pasta with scallops sounds wonderful. I’m not a fan of shrimp.
We really enjoyed Discovery Cove the one time we went there. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Charade, you inspire to get back downstairs and on my treadmill......almost.


I so did not want to go back to the gym today. I didn’t sleep well last night and was so tired when I got off off work today. I managed a 45 minute walk on the treadmill, so I am pretty proud of myself. 



tink1957 said:


> Congrats on your gym membership Charade...we ordered an elliptical this week so maybe I can get in theme park shape by September.


 You can do it! I like the elliptical because it isn’t too hard on my knees. 



Robo56 said:


> We have been putting shelled dried corn out for a buck and doe that have been coming up in back yard as well as the squirrels. So guess that we will have to stop.


We had a buck show up in our backyard tonight. We hardly ever see them, but see the does all the time.  Yikes on the skunks. I think they are really cute but......



Robo56 said:


> We have had sunny starts to our days and significant downpours in afternoon for past few days. We are ready for the rain to let up also.


 That’s how our weather has been for the past few days too. We were supposed to get storms today, but they never happened. 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 410437
> 
> Ah, another can hardly see the guy in front of ya, home commute.  And oh the big flashes of lightning across the sky, loud rain already flooding the streets once more.  Dash inside and so I stay until this nasty line of thunderstorms heads East hopefully soon.


Any chance of some dry weather coming your way soon?

Time for bed. See y’all in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

mac....I thought it was imagining it upside down too...…..lol......

Keisha.....bowl on the head for haircuts brings back so many memories!!! When we were almost snowed in as kids.....mum decided we needed a haircut.....all of us!!! Not quite a bowl over the head, but might have been better if she had!!!! 

Robo….sounds like a nice time with visitors.....and hope your weather improves too....seems to be affecting everyone!! 

squirlz…..happy new car day...….always fun!!

monyk…...well at least the chickens are happy with the amount of bugs around......guess there`s something positive in everything...….have a great weekend......

charade......exercise isn't fun anywhere, but I understand the health issues.....those rides are slightly more forgiving than you`d think.....but good luck. I adore shrimp!!! Could live on it every day.....along with a few other items......and that's lunch today.....shrimp, parma ham and salad......lush!!! 



So, took Kyle to work early this morning...….saves leaving his car in the city centre car park while he goes on a night out.....

So, grilling for us tonight if the weather stays dry......beautiful now, garden full of washed bedding......but clouds are looming. 

Busy morning of one thing and another......looked at the time thinking it was nearly lunchtime and it was only 10.30!!!! 

Have a great Friday all...….and for everyone at work waiting for the weekend...…
​​






​



​​
​




​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it is so weird, when I upload a picture, sometimes it is right, sometimes upside down and sometimes sideways when not a sideways picture.  Even if I preview, i am not sure how to correct.  Thoughts anyone?  And yes, shot looks right in where I am taking it from, and shot that way.  

Eh, it was so intense rain, hard to tell where anything was.  Little one wanted to go out after it looked like this, ( though again I see it is upside down, after I saw it posted and tried to edit it):



So I agreed, fully knowing later in the night more rain.  Well, we go out and after some shopping, she wants to walk around the mall.  I said fine.  As we were heading that way, after a few miles, windows up, here comes the rain.  Good thing she was driving as the cell we drive though as seen on my phone’s radar, we went through, light green, to dark green, to band of yellow, then band of red, and through an oval of purple.  All I can say, is my car is well rinsed off, and little one has become a very good driver. 

And yes homies, we are finally going to dry out.  Gray start to this Friday, but as the rain moves out, right around Summer arriving here at 11:54am, the clouds will have headed out, and a sunny afternoon, low humidity, 80 degrees will be had.  

No ark, thankfully, though after 2 quite beautiful days in our weekend, the heat pump is on, 90 predicted this coming Tuesday, and you know the drill, the warmer we get, the chance of rain becomes surer.  Like clockwork, chances of rain start back up on Monday.  Coworker showed me the Farmers Almanac, higher then average rainy summer for our region .  Sigh, and I thought it was a very wet 2018.

Enough about weather, yeah, Schumi, I get up so early, there are days I am ready for lunch well before noon.  

Well, once again DH and I are the only ones up.  About a half hour ago, he left to go into his office, and me?  Enjoying some tea, have the remote, and tea is quite lovely this morning.  We did buy more eggs and some steak.  Since all did not eat all the steak we had for dinner last night, no bacon this morning.  Steak and eggs with some home fries or pancakes, which ever the kids want.  Thankfully, picky eater little one will eat all but the eggs.  

So, Happy Friday for sure.  

And oh the issues in Charade’s office.  You do need a raise.    

And skunks?  No thank you either.  We do get them around here.  My Dsis is much closer to the woods than where I am, so she gets deer in her yard routinely.  The only thing she helps them with, is a salt block, she puts in a place away from the house, but in sight from some of the windows.  I have seen deer licking it.  So maybe put that out Robo, so not attracting other animals?  

Ah, more tea? Hmmm, maybe I will go get some iced coffee.  Yeah, that sounds good, later homies.  And all I have to close with is, it is so nice to be able to say, no commute post today.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies and Happy Friday!

It's not raining!!!!.......for now. We're getting a break from the rain today but the weekend is supposed to be a complete washout. I was really hoping for a nice Saturday as we had Corey's senior pictures scheduled for tomorrow. Oh well, nothing we can do but reschedule and hope for the best.

@Lynne G That sounds like some nasty stuff that you and little one drove through! We had ping pong ball size hail here yesterday. Just over it.

We live in a remote area where skunks are pretty common.....pretty shocking when you take the dog out for an early morning walk. We have apple trees in our back yard that deer love to visit.

Robo....hope you had a nice time with the visiting family. We loved our time living in CO. 

MonyK....my brother and his family have chickens. I love to watch them, it's hilarious when they get watermelon!

Schumi.....few things better than big gorgeous shrimp. In this house, if it swims we'll eat it....or at least try it. I grew up going to a family cottage on the coast of NC. My uncle would bring it out of the water it was prepared from there. Those were the days.

Charade....you got out of bed and hit the gym when you didn't want to......that's awesome!!!!! I think some of the therapists in your office need therapy!! LOL!

I know I'm missing some things, but a Happy Friday to all! Bit of a busy day here. Today is the last day of Governors School for Corey so I'll head over for the end of session presentations. Hoping Tony can wind things up at work and take off to go as well.  Not sure what dinner will be....nothing jumping out at me.

154 days.....because I'm counting!! LOL!


----------



## keishashadow

Friday, all day; first day of summer & the sun is doing it’s best to peek thru the clouds!!!  Nirvana

The US womens’ soccer team is on a roll!  Understand the point system and the need to run it up, still glad they’ve toned done the showboating a bit.   Not quite the look you want young athletes to emulate

Guilty of still not having upcoming trip firmed up.  Do know where we are staying , just having difficult figuring out where to insert SW & U into the mix. Getting ready to flip a coin.  

 First time in forever finding SW is sold out of several tours on the day I want to visit, odd. The kiddo loves those encounters, happy to oblige.  Perhaps more disney people are (Star Wars) rebelling entirely and either waiting to visit that park or the increase in tix prices has put them off it entirely.

Lynne - you must’ve had a great rate to begin with for fall trip, I was at the point of starting to price things out picking up at disney car care center lol. Always feels good to at least get a placeholder res on the books.  

Charade - as the office turns.  You’d think with the psychologists being, ahem mental professionals, they wouldn’t play those sort of mind games.  On the other hand, they are well equipped to excel at it lol.  Do you ever feel as though you are the babysitter?



schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....bowl on the head for haircuts brings back so many memories!!! When we were almost snowed in as kids.....mum decided we needed a haircut.....all of us!!! Not quite a bowl over the head, but might have been better if she had!!!!


 Lol I remember finally rebelling from the ‘page boy’ cut mom was fond of doling out (guess you’d call it a very short bob) when I hit the tween years and grew my hair down to my butt . 

.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just reading along...and thought I would post a quick Hi!!!    Happy Summer Solstice to everyone. I love this time of year...soooooo much daylight.  If your a golfer, they love this time of year here...you can get off work and do 18 holes yet during the week because it's still light here in Northern Canada until 11:00 PM.  I rarely turn on any lights at this time of year if the sun is shinning.  

Hopefully the weather starts to get better for some of you.  Sounds like ark building might need to become a hobby.  We had some much needed rain here yesterday...and I had to turn on the furnace again as temps dipped and in the higher elevations, there was some snowfall reported - and pictures posted on FB with some friends working in the area.  We live close Jasper National Park...and on a clear day, we can see the mountains in the distance.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, homies and Happy Friday!
> 
> It's not raining!!!!.......for now. We're getting a break from the rain today but the weekend is supposed to be a complete washout. I was really hoping for a nice Saturday as we had Corey's senior pictures scheduled for tomorrow. Oh well, nothing we can do but reschedule and hope for the best.
> 
> @Lynne G That sounds like some nasty stuff that you and little one drove through! We had ping pong ball size hail here yesterday. Just over it.
> 
> We live in a remote area where skunks are pretty common.....pretty shocking when you take the dog out for an early morning walk. We have apple trees in our back yard that deer love to visit.
> 
> Robo....hope you had a nice time with the visiting family. We loved our time living in CO.
> 
> MonyK....my brother and his family have chickens. I love to watch them, it's hilarious when they get watermelon!
> 
> Schumi.....few things better than big gorgeous shrimp. In this house, if it swims we'll eat it....or at least try it. I grew up going to a family cottage on the coast of NC. My uncle would bring it out of the water it was prepared from there. Those were the days.
> 
> Charade....you got out of bed and hit the gym when you didn't want to......that's awesome!!!!! I think some of the therapists in your office need therapy!! LOL!
> 
> I know I'm missing some things, but a Happy Friday to all! Bit of a busy day here. Today is the last day of Governors School for Corey so I'll head over for the end of session presentations. Hoping Tony can wind things up at work and take off to go as well.  Not sure what dinner will be....nothing jumping out at me.
> 
> 154 days.....because I'm counting!! LOL!



154 days will go quicker than you think!!! Nice countdown though......

Yes, most things from the sea we’ll eat.......in many ways too! We grew up beside the sea and got the freshest fish straight from the harbour some days.......your description of where you went sounds ideal!! I love still living beside the sea for that reason.......couldn’t imagine living inland as I’ve always lived on the coast.....one side or another. 




keishashadow said:


> Friday, all day; first day of summer & the sun is doing it’s best to peek thru the clouds!!!  Nirvana
> 
> The US womens’ soccer team is on a roll!  Understand the point system and the need to run it up, still glad they’ve toned done the showboating a bit.   Not quite the look you want young athletes to emulate
> 
> Guilty of still not having upcoming trip firmed up.  Do know where we are staying , just having difficult figuring out where to insert SW & U into the mix. Getting ready to flip a coin.
> 
> First time in forever finding SW is sold out of several tours on the day I want to visit, odd. The kiddo loves those encounters, happy to oblige.  Perhaps more disney people are (Star Wars) rebelling entirely and either waiting to visit that park or the increase in tix prices has put them off it entirely.
> 
> Lynne - you must’ve had a great rate to begin with for fall trip, I was at the point of starting to price things out picking up at disney car care center lol. Always feels good to at least get a placeholder res on the books.
> 
> Charade - as the office turns.  You’d think with the psychologists being, ahem mental professionals, they wouldn’t play those sort of mind games.  On the other hand, they are well equipped to excel at it lol.  Do you ever feel as though you are the babysitter?
> 
> 
> Lol I remember finally rebelling from the ‘page boy’ cut mom was fond of doling out (guess you’d call it a very short bob) when I hit the tween years and grew my hair down to my butt .
> 
> .




Oh I stopped letting her cut it when I was around 7 apparently......and have the school pics to show it!! Why do they all think it’s a good idea.......

Your trip will fall into place.......it’s so close!! 



So, the longest day.......really feels like the longest day today.....apart from being up since before 6am, the sun is brilliant and feels like summer.....we did get a lot done today including try out the new grill......

Love it! It’s bigger and better than previous one.......we didn’t have steak as  we’ll wait till Kyle is here as he won’t want to miss out.....despite him being out for dinner and a night out tonight! So we had some of our butchers sausages and I made spicy bbq burgers and sliced baby potatoes cooked in butter, oil and spicy pepper inside foil........they were lush! 

Now grazing in front of tv........perfect Friday night.......


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> just reading along...and thought I would post a quick Hi!!!    Happy Summer Solstice to everyone. I love this time of year...soooooo much daylight.  If your a golfer, they love this time of year here...you can get off work and do 18 holes yet during the week because it's still light here in Northern Canada until 11:00 PM.  I rarely turn on any lights at this time of year if the sun is shinning.
> 
> Hopefully the weather starts to get better for some of you.  Sounds like ark building might need to become a hobby.  We had some much needed rain here yesterday...and I had to turn on the furnace again as temps dipped and in the higher elevations, there was some snowfall reported - and pictures posted on FB with some friends working in the area.  We live close Jasper National Park...and on a clear day, we can see the mountains in the distance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!





Same here at night right now.......doesn’t really get fully dark.......I got up around 1.30am and it’s not dark........right now it’s 7.40pm and looks like midday with the bright sunshine.......

Nice to see you post.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Obligatory Ellie picture with her head in meal worm bucket. Tried to upload video of her complaint to me when kid was on bucket and she couldn’t get in but says it’s too big.   Just because I haven’t posted a chicken pic in a day or so


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I have been very productive today. Our third bedroom is sort of a combination guest room, office, and general catch-all. Well, we haven't had any guests yet, and we don't spend much time using it as an office,  so it has basically become a dumping ground. Today dh and I went through the whole room and cleaned, reorganized, and threw a bunch of stuff out. It now looks like a livable space again. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, it is so weird, when I upload a picture, sometimes it is right, sometimes upside down and sometimes sideways when not a sideways picture. Even if I preview, i am not sure how to correct. Thoughts anyone? And yes, shot looks right in where I am taking it from, and shot that way.



I have been having the same problem. I tried rotating the pictures on my phone or iPad, but sometimes they are still sideways when I post them.



PoohIsHome said:


> It's not raining!!!!.......for now. We're getting a break from the rain today but the weekend is supposed to be a complete washout.


Come to central VA. It's supposed to be nice here for the next several days. 



PoohIsHome said:


> I think some of the therapists in your office need therapy!! LOL!


I think you are right. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - as the office turns. You’d think with the psychologists being, ahem mental professionals, they wouldn’t play those sort of mind games. On the other hand, they are well equipped to excel at it lol. Do you ever feel as though you are the babysitter?


 I am the youngest person in the office, but sometimes I think I am the most mature. Can't wait to see what happens over the next few months. 


Pumpkin - Hello. I don't think we have met yet. 

I think I am going to go be lazy for awhile. Tomorrow I may do some more cleaning of the rest of the lower level of the house.


----------



## Lynne G

Fun day at the park that has rock music as some of the music heard.  Water park part was fun, and some not water rides, 4 hours and we had enough.  Traffic on way back, but whee, it is a Friday and not a Saturday.  

Tomorrow may visit the other park that includes water stuff, as only close Krispy Kreme is along the way, that and it is next to a mall. The characters are some that little one refuses to have pictures with.  No matter, very small park, and the water slides have a high enough height minimum, that those slides are usually not as crowded.  

And ugh, gas was 2.69.  Oh well, we enjoy putting. Miles in the car.  Much less on my commute as when place changed to closer to home many a year ago now, cut commute time in half.  Just lucky we had bought our house over an hour away from my work, the first year I started there.  So, almost 27 years so far, for both. 

Ah, dinner was chicken from the deli, my mac and cheese, my mashed, and little one made a nice salad with tomatoes and red peppers, cucumbers and some celery mixed with some romaine lettuce.  

Sun did come out later in the afternoon, and so nice to see some blue sky for a change.

Enjoy this longest daylight day.


----------



## macraven

_Charade 
You have had a very productive day!

I agree that it is a good feeling to be able to get a room cleaned out and reorganized 

I kept myself busy today sorting out clutter in the house 
Not sure what good I did but was able to organize a few things

Now to figure out what’s for dinner

Weekend begins now!
Most of you are off work now and can kick back and relax
Hope it is a good one for all and you don’t end up with a rainy weekend

Watching the weather channel and I thought Robo was in an area where weather warnings were issued 
If she is, hope she and her family stay safe_


----------



## macraven

_Just saw Lynne snuck in here while I was typing 

Sounds like she had a fun day!

When my boys were growing up we would hit the drive in on the longest day of the year
Lol
Movie would not start until close to 9:30
And we would see a double feature making us home close to 2 am_


----------



## Squirlz

New car is home and dry.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> New car is home and dry.
> 
> View attachment 410722


_Woot!!_


----------



## Monykalyn

Very cool car Squirlz!
And yay for Friday! Got weather warning on phone while at work of storms at home-missed all on drive home though-was in Branson and reminded-again-that it is tourist season. Wish I could flash a sign that says "You will not fall of the Earth if you miss exit, and all roads DO continue!" And Ieft before dinner/rush hour. Gonna be a loooong summer...Got home to no rain-storm passed north-but chickens locked up as kids thought weather was gonna be bad. Very unhappy birds...Let them back out, then went to check garden (more zucchini, and some tomatoes). Must have left door open a crack-diva Ellie had waddled in and up stairs into "her" spot. She slept an hour then was ready to go back out.


Dh was notified yesterday he is receiving distinguished Alumni award from his High school! Challenge is: activities are during evening Wed-Fri; and his high school is in St Louis-3 hours away! Plus I get back from HHN the week before when I've already taken days off work. 


keishashadow said:


> you know you want to pull the trigger . Does it have a use by date?


 Well I did get one  And the voucher doesn't have a use by date. May go over in September for actual pass I can load onto account if I can do that and NOT activate it.


RAPstar said:


> Happy 99 days till my trip to me! lol


 Whoot! here before you know it! 


PoohIsHome said:


> I was really hoping for a nice Saturday as we had Corey's senior pictures scheduled for tomorrow. Oh well, nothing we can do but reschedule and hope for the best.


 Oh no! Solid rain all day?? Our photographer guy prefers overcast/cloudy days to bright sunny ones-better to control lighting in outdoor setting. Oldest Senior pics were on cloudy day and they came out really fantastic. OMG I've got to get middle's pics set up In severe denial she will be a senior!!


PoohIsHome said:


> Charade....you got out of bed and hit the gym when you didn't want to......that's awesome!!!!! I think some of the therapists in your office need therapy!! LOL!


 Agreed!


Charade67 said:


> Today dh and I went through the whole room and cleaned, reorganized, and threw a bunch of stuff out. It now looks like a livable space again.


 Do you hire out??


macraven said:


> When my boys were growing up we would hit the drive in on the longest day of the year
> Lol
> Movie would not start until close to 9:30
> And we would see a double feature making us home close to 2 am


Loved the drive in! Sad none are around anymore.

Flipping between Mummy, Captain America First avenger and Say Yes to the Dress...


----------



## Squirlz

They had Avengers balloons tied to the car when we arrived and a Marvel lanyard.  We were very impressed with this dealership.  The car is awesome!

Molly made the little Tony.  Finished him last night.


----------



## macraven

_That is a really fine car!

Liked what Molly made, so creative!_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone just a quick drive by...I am down to the wire we leave in about 7 hours and I still have stuff to do. Sorry I didn't get to catch up. I am going to try and pop in during the week to say hi. I hope everyone has a great week!! 



I will wave to family in the states we drive through.

Talk to you guys soon!


----------



## macraven

_totally understand!

Always so much to do hours before you leave on vacation!

Safe travels and have a fantastic vacation_


----------



## schumigirl

​​





​




​​





​


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk...congrats to your DH. Sounds like a fun filled and busy time......and cute chicky picture......

squirlz….congrats on the car!! Cool...…..

Lynne.....we`re with you....we enjoy driving and putting miles on the car. 

Fuel costs are annoying......although this one is stinging more than usual......lol......

mac.....glad you got some organising done today......it does feel good to see a rom cleared or even an area at times!!! I still haven't finished my book cases yet.....keep promising I`ll finish it, but it`s a little daunting, so I just close the door to that room!!! Opps…….hope you`re doing ok......

charade....glad you`ve got some nice weather where you are......enjoy some time outside in the sun!!


Good Saturday morning.......

Beautiful day here.....

Heading out soon, then planning lazy afternoon in the garden and hopefully grilling a little later...….

I apparently have offended a friend of a friend who invited us to go to Paris for three days next month. Nah......not my favourite place.....she knows this but is still offended anyway. She`ll get over it. ...she invited twenty people and only around 6 have accepted. People have plans in place already. I won`t lose any sleep over it. Not really sure why we`re invited anyways as we know her, but she`s not a close friend. 

Almost time to go out......have a great Saturday...…..


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Soggy Saturday! 

We had a gorgeous day yesterday so I guess it's only fair that we're back in scuba suits for the weekend.  I really shouldn't complain as we haven't had the damaging weather that others have had.....just the annoying consistent rains. Hopefully we'll get Corey's senior pictures in one evening this week.

MonyK, the main site Corey wanted to use is by a stream and mostly shaded. If today's forecast holds true...our photog would've needed fins. 

Schumi, with Corey only having one more year of high school left we're starting to talk about where we want to live in the next stage of our life....coastal is at the top of the list. I miss water.

@Squirlz My soon to be 18 year old Avenger loving son does NOT need to see that car. EVER. It's seriously cool.

I don't usually complain about gas, it is what it is and it's just a necessary evil of life. My only complaint right now is that my car has a smaller tank than I think it should have. I think Ford made a dumb decision on the Explorer in the tank size.

Told Tony and Corey about the Private VIP and we're going to go ahead and book it. We're going to go into it hoping for the best.

Think we're going to take off in a bit and drive down to the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area for lunch somewhere and just pilfer around for a bit. It beats being stuck inside watching it rain. 

And just because yesterday was so nice. This was on the way to the end of session presentation for Governors School.



Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, the sun has been out since dawn.  So bright out.  

Last night, little one said she was going to sleep in until noon.  Um. By around 9:30 my let’s get going urge will be made.  That park is smaller than small, but the parking is huge and fills up fast.  I think that is our agenda today.  I really want that free donut, and while it is not that far away, where it is located there is not really anything of other interest for us.

Safe travels Bobbie!   Oh course you are busy, getting ready for a trip has so much last minute have to do stuff. Have a great time, and post when you can.  Even if after, a we were here post, is perfectly fine, if you do not get the chance until you get back. 

Pooh, what a pretty picture.  And yeah, I am so sick of rainy days too.  Enjoy your lunch on your local day trip.

Squirlz, awesome car, and so cute little Tony made by Molly.  My older one would want it.  He is a huge Marvel fan.

In the garden sounds lovely, Schumi.  Hope Tom gets to use his new grill this weekend.  Steak on the grill a perfect weekend meal.  

Mac, hope you are staying inside what that hot weather.  

Once again, DH went to work a few hours, and the kids are still asleep.  So a quiet start to this Saturday.

Superb, sunny, super Saturday to all the homies.

Why yes, tea for me, and ah, I heard the beep of the washing machine.  Later homies.  

Good Morning!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning.  I think today I will continue on my cleaning spree and tackle the laundry room and downstairs hallway. I also need to do some laundry.




Monykalyn said:


> Dh was notified yesterday he is receiving distinguished Alumni award from his High school!


Congratulations to him. 



Monykalyn said:


> Do you hire out??


Nope! 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone just a quick drive by...I am down to the wire we leave in about 7 hours and I still have stuff to do. Sorry I didn't get to catch up. I am going to try and pop in during the week to say hi. I hope everyone has a great week!!


Have a great vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> I apparently have offended a friend of a friend who invited us to go to Paris for three days next month. Nah......not my favourite place.....she knows this but is still offended anyway. She`ll get over it. ...she invited twenty people and only around 6 have accepted. People have plans in place already. I won`t lose any sleep over it. Not really sure why we`re invited anyways as we know her, but she`s not a close friend.


My first thought was - is she trying to get a group discount? 



PoohIsHome said:


> Think we're going to take off in a bit and drive down to the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge area for lunch somewhere and just pilfer around for a bit. It beats being stuck inside watching it rain.


 I’m a little jealous that you can just take a casual trip to Gatlinburg. I love Gatlinburg, but we are about a 5 hour drive. 

Think I’ll get an early lunch and then start on the downstairs cleaning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely picture Pooh.....yes, living by the water is where we`d like to remain.....but you never know...….

Lynne....hope you get that doughnut!!!! 

Charade, yes, it could have been that, but everyone is paying and making their own travel plans......she`s a little odd and more than a little controlling which is why she`s not a close friend of ours. I did like Paris 20 plus years ago, but have no desire to go back there anyway. And if I did it wouldn't be with a group. 

bobbie…..forgot to wish you safe travels.....hope you have a wonderful trip ahead of you........



Sun is still shining.....been sitting out under the gazebo and enjoying the heat while doing trip report......very peaceful and apart from the odd bird tweeting, not a sound around us. 

Thinking about going to prepare some food for later......have chicken breasts butterflied and half marinating in spicy bbq flavours other half in teriyaki sauce…….shrimps on skewers and some steak, had to get extra as Kyle`s friend is coming over and she loves steak more than we do...….lol.........alongside sliced potatoes cooked in parcels and made some potato salad earlier....will rumble up a healthy salad and call it dinner...….oh still have some burgers too.....not sure we`ll need them though. 

Will graze for a few hours I believe...….

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday...…...


----------



## macraven

_It’s about 2.5 hour drive for me to gatlinburg

Been once_


----------



## macraven

_I like schumi’s menu

Think all the homies need to make a road/water trip to her place for dinner tonight _


----------



## Lynne G

Our morning fun.  Got way too crowded, so time to leave.  

Now, some burgers and onion rings.  

Beautiful day.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 410920View attachment 410921
> 
> Our morning fun.  Got way too crowded, so time to leave.
> 
> Now, some burgers and onion rings.
> 
> Beautiful day.



I wanted to take B there when she was little, but we never made it. She had an Elmo obsession for awhile.


----------



## keishashadow

Sunny saturday, am chores down & going in the pool to avoid watching the mr up on roof cleaning out gutters   Eeeeee



Monykalyn said:


> Well I did get one  And the voucher doesn't have a use by date. May go over in September for actual pass I can load onto account if I can do that and NOT activate it.



Um, thinking that’s likely a hard no but good luck.  As long as you have a voucher number should be able to link it to ur MDE in order to make FP.

It should also show up as ‘transferrable”



Squirlz said:


> They had Avengers balloons tied to the car when we arrived and a Marvel lanyard.  We were very impressed with this dealership.  The car is awesome!
> 
> Molly made the little Tony.  Finished him last night.View attachment 410778View attachment 410779


Haha she should sell on etsy, very cute.  Looks bit bigger than the mini coopers, do you still have one in the family?


PoohIsHome said:


> We had a gorgeous day yesterday so I guess it's only fair that we're back in scuba suits for the weekend.  I really shouldn't complain as we haven't had the damaging weather that others have had.....just the annoying consistent rains. Hopefully we'll get Corey's senior pictures in one evening this week.


Are you taking the pics yourself or have a pro?  

Having flashback to last time I had to pull on a scuba suit in RL.  Talk about a workout & certainly not a pretty picture lol



Charade67 said:


> I wanted to take B there when she was little, but we never made it. She had an Elmo obsession for awhile.



Haven’t we all? . Looking forward to seeing the new Sesame Street area @ SW but will miss that old massive ballpit.  Akin to the one in Studios, Running around/worrying i’ll Lose track of a kiddo helped to burn off the day’s calories


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah lazy Saturday. Debating on going out with friends tonight to see 80’s cover band- have seen them many times before. DH is off on annual float trip- begged off again this year- getting drunk on the river just isn’t appealing as I get older lol!
Happy travels to Bobbie!
Nice pictures Lynne! Between your donut craving and Schumi dinner I’m starving. PB toast and 1/2 pot coffee just not doing it for me 



keishashadow said:


> Um, thinking that’s likely a hard no but good luck. As long as you have a voucher number should be able to link it to ur MDE in order to make FP.


Yeah I figured out how to load into MDE. Didn’t work first couple times, but did this am-go figure.  And now I’m debating campsite for a nite to use EEMH for Galaxies edge-$63 seems to be a bargain. Still have a couple days between old NE tickets. But need to book our UtH tour too- dd is dragging her feet on whether she wants to tour any central Florida colleges (and thus get her HHN days from school missed as excused ). Need to coordinate the days.

Need to do some picking up around house. Hot one outside but shady patio nice with fan going. And with hawks circling need to keep eye on the girls...

Rewatching Stranger Things - new season drops soon!

Oh and I need to contact Tony Hinds for our trip-better to call or email?


----------



## macraven

_Monyk 
Tony checks his emails frequently 
I contact him by email with the info he requires

Usually get a confirmation email back from him quickly
Only time he has been delayed to confirm our set up has been due to him on the road driving a customer 

If he has a fare in the car, your message goes to his voice mail

Tony is good to receive emails or calls for bookings_


----------



## Lynne G

Agree with Mac.  Tony got back to my email to him quickly, MonyK.  Thinking more and more about using him for our next trip.  

Darn Sw changed our flight times, but not enough we have to change those changes times.  

Yeah, we only go there to enjoy the water park and within a few hours, see ya later.  Plus, the preferred parking is next to the park.  General parking is across the street.  Since we have the top level AP, we get preferred parking.  By the time we left, the preferred lot was closed. It is going to be a very busy day in the park.  And yep, small detour to get my free doughnut.  Little one came in and got one too.  We ate them on the way home.  Sweet.

Now errands to run, and get gas in DH’s truck.  Hope the gas lines are not too busy.  

79 the high, with some clouds blocking the sun at times, but such a gorgeous first full day of Summer.  

Trying to talk little one into waking up early to go to Zoo tomorrow.  She may.  With that place too, early touring, as crowds build, time to leave.  And, thinking some pool time if my Dsis is not busy tomorrow afternoon.  

I love the Summer and the heat that comes from it.  

And yeah, MonyK, why neighbor chickens are in a fancy, well caged coop.  We get white tailed hawks and sometimes red tail, that look for other birds to eat, and go after the rabbits and squirrels too.  I am sure a chicken dinner would be a meal for those hawks if they had the chance.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Haha yes they are, need to groom my guy this weekend as his eyes have totally disappeared in his mop of hair
> 
> Every time I’ve taken to (different) groomers, they wind up cutting him, badly.  Petco the absolute worst!  No licensing involved to dub urself a groomer here
> 
> Have been slowly working on refining my skills. First few attempts akin to putting a bowl on kid’s head and having at it lol. At least I know he’s safe
> 
> At this point going to order a professional grooming table w harness and low noise clippers to get ‘Er done more quickly


My dog smiles too!  I get big smiles every time I walk thru the door!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Saturday all!  I’m not caught up, sigh. Thurs was super busy. It was time to drain & clean hot tub. Took all morning. Mr tried to skip out, but the glare from me was enough to make him rethink his plans!  
Then I had to meet up with a friend who I had lunch with Wednesday but forgot to bring me something so we agreed to meet for coffee at 1:00. Afterwards I had to go back home and pick up loaned pump (used to drain hot tub) and return to Spa shop. Conveniently next to Costco which was my next stop. Had to pick up something to take for pot luck that night at 6:00.

Get home and Mr says internet isn’t working     Ugh. Glanced at my router, no light. Unplug and replug, nothing. It’s dead. Nooooooo!  Now?  I go finish up my errands, returning pump and Costco. But my pot luck dish has changed. No way am I going to have time to cook anything so bought the Costco chicken bucket!  
Back home I phone my cable company. I know my modem has a router function, we just haven’t used it because we had an Apple Router. It’s ancient, we got it when we first had a home computer!  It’s lasted well past expectations.  2 hours on the phone with tech support and they still can’t figure it out.  Technician coming to House a Tuesday. 

Girlfriend is calling me at 6pm, where am I!  Ugh. I don’t even have any makeup on yet. I’m driving. It’s in the neighbourhood, our annual neighbourhood ladies dinner. We’ve all known each other since our kids were in elementary school. 
I slap some makeup on, I don’t wear much. Just some eyeshadow and mascara occasionally liner, and I’m off. 

Friday I was so exhausted I did nothing other than water the garden!  Haven’t turned on computer much the past 2 days. 

This morning movers came to deliver new lazyboy recliner.  I cleaned house. Brother-in-law’s coming over for dinner and another friend as well. Mr is doing his famous BBQ ribs. I was hopping to sit outside on the patio but will see if it clears up. It’s noon and still overcast. Weatherman says clearing later. Will see.  

Love the chicken and pup pics!  And Squirlz new ride.  Pooh looks like a nice drive, but have no idea what Governors school is! Lol.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> If they r fancy/shiney/silver type id skip the grill cleaner!   Have heard of using a power washer too of all things


Yup they are the shinny silver ones.  I doubt Mr will lug out the power washer for a couple of racks!  But next time he power washes I’ll bring them out!  

Lynne & Schumi no downpours here!  Just overcast.


----------



## schumigirl

mac and MonyK .....you should have come on over........loads of food and it was gorgeous!! This grill gets top marks......along with Tom’s grilling of course......

Steaks were the favourite choice, then my flavoured chicken.......that girl does love her steaks......and she’s such a tiny little thing! 


They’ve gone out and we are still sitting outside......it is a beautiful evening here........looking out to sea it is crystal clear and shiny.......and it’s still so warm........has summer arrived?? I hope so.......

Made some plans for our visit to Scotland next week.........see some relatives and catch up with a few friends too.......hopefully the weather will be nice......we may visit Loch Ness.......see if I can see the monster .......it usually makes an appearance right as tourist season starts........lol.......how coincidental.......

Think we’ll sit out for a little while as it’s so warm, then go watch the movie The Nun......not sure what the reviews are, but will give it a go.......

Time for sangria..........


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh Sue I have had too many days like your Thursday! But sounds like a lot accomplished.
Well after all the food talk-quick run to grocery store-needed milk anyway. Back home to grill some chicken for later. Made greek pasta salad as it is easy and refreshing when hot out. Got more of my low calorie lemonade-seems rest of family likes it too! The live chickens are hanging out under fruit trees, digging holes for dust baths. Dh gets so upset at them for that. They tend to use the same spots though and will crowd into same couple spots.

Waiting for airfares to drop for next May-right now only through first half of month. Found RT fare from New York to Paris for <$400 each. I can get flights to NY for <$200 RT each (if we go to STL)  But it is a bit too early in May to book for sure right now-prefer mid/end of month.  Doing research and museums are free for 18 and under-and middle won't be 18 on the trip.
Already got a response from Tony Hinds too  88 days to go!


----------



## Monykalyn

Man wish I lived closer to Atlanta-$330 RT flights to Paris over Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> mac and MonyK .....you should have come on over........loads of food and it was gorgeous!! This grill gets top marks......along with Tom’s grilling of course......
> 
> Steaks were the favourite choice, then my flavoured chicken.......that girl does love her steaks......and she’s such a tiny little thing!
> 
> 
> They’ve gone out and we are still sitting outside......it is a beautiful evening here........looking out to sea it is crystal clear and shiny.......and it’s still so warm........has summer arrived?? I hope so.......
> 
> Made some plans for our visit to Scotland next week.........see some relatives and catch up with a few friends too.......hopefully the weather will be nice......we may visit Loch Ness.......see if I can see the monster .......it usually makes an appearance right as tourist season starts........lol.......how coincidental.......
> 
> Think we’ll sit out for a little while as it’s so warm, then go watch the movie The Nun......not sure what the reviews are, but will give it a go.......
> 
> Time for sangria..........


We have a lake serpent too, Ogopolo!  In Lake Okanagan. 


Monykalyn said:


> Man wish I lived closer to Atlanta-$330 RT flights to Paris over Thanksgiving!


Wow great fare. Sometimes there’s better fares from Seattle for us, but it means a 3 hr drive and hotel stays on both ends so most of the time hotel cancels out any savings. But if I can snag a good hotel rate it works out. I like a certain area.


----------



## buckeev

*Wow! I'm SOOO far BEHIND here!!! Hope y'all are healin'-happy-n-well-fed! 
Been bizzie here, not just with shop stuff, but planning trips! 
Late July: Baltimore with Gage.
Halloween week: HHN & DIZ
Christmas Week: POR (17 of us!!!)
and..*_.just because my dear Bride mentioned it..._
*Early October...Las Vegas to see THE EAGLES!!!

So.Much.Travel!!! (TOO much travel! We may not leave the house next year.)*


----------



## macraven

You have lots of great trips planned 
I know all of them will be great!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Man wish I lived closer to Atlanta-$330 RT flights to Paris over Thanksgiving!


Once you have to drive in the Atlanta area, you would wish you lived farther away from it
Lol

I have driven to Orlando and always dread the traffic on 75 passing by Atlanta
(and the traffic in the city and burbs)

It’s like Chicago... busy traffic and time consuming


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Once you have to drive in the Atlanta area, you would wish you lived farther away from it
> Lol


Yeah I couldn't handle that every day anymore-we've driven to Orlando a few times in past year-I make DH drive through Atlanta no matter the time of day. I've lived and driven in Orlando, St Louis, Little Rock and Dallas-and Atlanta drivers are truly the scariest! I'm actually OK driving in Orlando again-spent too much time there past 2 years I think.

I like not having the congestion and traffic where we live, but OMG I miss the quick, easy, cheap flights without having to drive 3 hours...Hoping the revival of Branson area and Lake Ozark make our airport more attractive to carriers again. Miss Southwest out of here. Just for curiosity sake checked prices for Margaritaville at the Lake prices and only slightly cheaper than Orlando area for same weekend in July...Peak season at lake. Like the remodel they did from the old Tan-Tar-A resort from the pictures. May have to pop over there next month and check out in person.

Buckeev sounds like a really fun year!! And the Eagles!!!


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> \
> 
> 
> Haha she should sell on etsy, very cute.  Looks bit bigger than the mini coopers, do you still have one in the family?
> \



We still have the MINIs but we want to sell mine.  Everybody says she should sell her creations but they involve so many hours of work that they would cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> Once you have to drive in the Atlanta area, you would wish you lived farther away from it
> Lol
> 
> I have driven to Orlando and always dread the traffic on 75 passing by Atlanta
> (and the traffic in the city and burbs)
> 
> It’s like Chicago... busy traffic and time consuming


I lived in Stone Mountain GA, suburb of ATL.  If you got a job on the other side of town, you MOVED!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Once you have to drive in the Atlanta area, you would wish you lived farther away from it


So very true.  I laugh when people around here complain about traffic. We don’t even have a interstate highway here. The one thing I hate about going home to GA is the traffic. The traffic in Miami was pretty bad too, and I don’t ever want to drive in Los Angeles.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, traffic.  I think it is why I fly to Orlando and take the train to the airport instead of driving around the city to go to it.  Otherwise, unless it not rush hour times, like later evening and early mornings, the drive could be not so nice.  I live North of the City, and the airport is South of the City.  Even with no traffic, ride time is around a little over an hour drive.  And a highway to get there.  To get to those highways, takes anywhere from about 20 minutes to longer drive.  There is no fast way in or around the city.  If I need to go into town, I tend to use the train.  Parking and driving in the city can be a real pain.  

Ah, this early bird says good night.  I think older one is the only one wide awake.  I can hear him talking with his online friends as he is playing whatever game.  I told him, since I can hear him, it is time for bed, I am tired.  

It is a wrap.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Oh Sue I have had too many days like your Thursday! But sounds like a lot accomplished.
> Well after all the food talk-quick run to grocery store-needed milk anyway. Back home to grill some chicken for later. Made greek pasta salad as it is easy and refreshing when hot out. Got more of my low calorie lemonade-seems rest of family likes it too! The live chickens are hanging out under fruit trees, digging holes for dust baths. Dh gets so upset at them for that. They tend to use the same spots though and will crowd into same couple spots.
> 
> Waiting for airfares to drop for next May-right now only through first half of month. Found RT fare from New York to Paris for <$400 each. I can get flights to NY for <$200 RT each (if we go to STL)  But it is a bit too early in May to book for sure right now-prefer mid/end of month.  Doing research and museums are free for 18 and under-and middle won't be 18 on the trip.
> Already got a response from Tony Hinds too  88 days to go!




Loving the sound of low calorie lemonade...….I`ve never made my own lemonade...…

You`re going to Paris!! We used to visit a lot, and it`s where Tom proposed to me.....top of the Eiffel Tower......very romantic.....haven't been back in 10 years. But have two friends live there, and one is meeting us with her husband this week while we are up in Scotland!! Can`t wait to see them...…..




Sue M said:


> We have a lake serpent too, Ogopolo!  In Lake Okanagan.
> 
> Wow great fare. Sometimes there’s better fares from Seattle for us, but it means a 3 hr drive and hotel stays on both ends so most of the time hotel cancels out any savings. But if I can snag a good hotel rate it works out. I like a certain area.



Oh ours is a "monster" not just a serpent Sue...….lol......or Sue the tourist board would have you believe...…..




buckeev said:


> *Wow! I'm SOOO far BEHIND here!!! Hope y'all are healin'-happy-n-well-fed!
> Been bizzie here, not just with shop stuff, but planning trips!
> Late July: Baltimore with Gage.
> Halloween week: HHN & DIZ
> Christmas Week: POR (17 of us!!!)
> and..*_.just because my dear Bride mentioned it..._
> *Early October...Las Vegas to see THE EAGLES!!!
> 
> So.Much.Travel!!! (TOO much travel! We may not leave the house next year.)*



Sounds like a lot of fun trips planned buckeev…….and a big one too at 17 folks!!! Wow...…...




macraven said:


> Once you have to drive in the Atlanta area, you would wish you lived farther away from it
> Lol
> 
> I have driven to Orlando and always dread the traffic on 75 passing by Atlanta
> (and the traffic in the city and burbs)
> 
> It’s like Chicago... busy traffic and time consuming



The young physiotherapist I mentioned to you last year....he was supposed to be going to his friends wedding but it got postponed due to visas and all that.....well, he is going in two weeks for the new wedding date and is planning to drive in and around Atlanta...… I did tell him I had only ever heard from friends how bad it was...….he`s young.....he has never been to America before so he`s in for a shock!!! I did try...…...




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, traffic.  I think it is why I fly to Orlando and take the train to the airport instead of driving around the city to go to it.  Otherwise, unless it not rush hour times, like later evening and early mornings, the drive could be not so nice.  I live North of the City, and the airport is South of the City.  Even with no traffic, ride time is around a little over an hour drive.  And a highway to get there.  To get to those highways, takes anywhere from about 20 minutes to longer drive.  There is no fast way in or around the city.  If I need to go into town, I tend to use the train.  Parking and driving in the city can be a real pain.
> 
> Ah, this early bird says good night.  I think older one is the only one wide awake.  I can hear him talking with his online friends as he is playing whatever game.  I told him, since I can hear him, it is time for bed, I am tired.
> 
> It is a wrap.



When we go to London we always take the train.....it just doesn't make sense to try and drive down there........not car friendly either!!! 



What a beautiful Sunday morning......and when you get an email that makes you smile from ear to ear it`s even better...…

One of my oldest friends who lives in Paris with her husband and family is in Scotland this week while we are there and emailed me this morning to say we`ll definitely meet up...first time in around 5 years...….we email and chat on the phone a lot, but it`s not the same as meeting up. 

Leave tomorrow morning and back Friday night...…..booked our favourite hotel and looking forward to enjoying some time enjoying their facilities this time. 

Oh watched The Nun last night...….absolute rubbish. Won`t watch that again...….supposed to be scary.....scariest thing was the acting from one of the characters!!! 

Have a great Sunday...…...


----------



## schumigirl

​​





​


​​


​​


----------



## Lynne G

All this talk if travel, yay!  

From Buckeev doing the rest of year travel, woot! From The Eagles, to the Mouse, sounds like fun, well that many people over Christmas week...

From Schumi, nice friends weekend in Scotland.  Hotel sounds so nice.  I hope the weather is perfect for your meet ups.

Paris in the Spring.  Sounds great MonyK.  And some HHN in the Fall.  Finally, yay, for voucher entered successfully.

Sue, with now less than 99 days countdown.

And many of us enjoying some Florida fun in September and October.  

And at least one of us, a quick trip at the end of the summer.  You know, when so much fun in AP night needs to be repeated again this year.   

Ooh, another bright and sunny day.  Pool time for sure this afternoon, Zoo, hmm, only little one would go with me, and she told me time for bed just before midnight.  Ah, cascading tired homies last night.  Her, me, then older one.

With that, more wash to finish up shortly, and tea for this quiet Sunday morning.

Good Morning homies.  Lazy Sunday, and that’s a good thing.  Hope all will have that kind of Sunday. 

Follow on.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday.  Time for Zoo.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning.... in the car resuming our drive.  We drove 17 hours yesterday.  We stopped in Savanna for the night.  3 and a half hours to first neighborhood to look at probably will do 4. Then check in to Vistana and dinner at sweet tomatoes.  It is hot and sunny.

I can't type to much in the car. I will get sick but I want to wave to Mac and Tink in Georgia.

I will try and post some stuff.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Not feeling very well this morning, so I think today will be a do nothing kind of day. 
No trips planned for us for the foreseeable future, so I will be living vicariously through the rest of you.
Going to try to see if I can get back to sleep.


----------



## Monykalyn

Pouring rain today, not sure it’s gonna stop. Managed to get out of bed long enough to make coffee and cinnamon rolls, may go back to bed (nap sounds lovely Charade) -weather radio keeps going off with flash flood warnings.

Yay for friends visit in Scotland Schumi!

Nice day for zoo Lynne.
17 hours is a marathon! Have done it a few times driving to/from Florida Bobbie! Good luck house hunting 

DH’s oldest Texted this am asking if the grand Floridian was nice- she has a work conference there in August. Rooms $265/nt- she’s going to try to get her boss to pay for it though lol. Think she can get extra rooms for family..,will see if she puts bug in DH ear about going down, especially if grandson and son in law aren’t able to make it in July. Grandson bday in August too...


----------



## macraven

bobbie68 said:


> Good morning.... in the car resuming our drive.  We drove 17 hours yesterday.  We stopped in Savanna for the night.  3 and a half hours to first neighborhood to look at probably will do 4. Then check in to Vistana and dinner at sweet tomatoes.  It is hot and sunny.
> 
> I can't type to much in the car. I will get sick but I want to wave to Mac and Tink in Georgia.
> 
> I will try and post some stuff.
> 
> Have a great Sunday


I was about to ask about you and here you are!

Hope you find an area and home you all love
Enjoy Florida and the parks!

Come back with a tan
Your friends will be jealous


----------



## macraven

Safe travels for Schumi 
You’ll have a grand time visiting with your family and friends


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Safe travels for Schumi
> You’ll have a grand time visiting with your family and friends



Thanks mac...….looking forward to this stay a lot. 

Nice hotel we love which is very castle like.....and those huge four poster beds I mentioned to you before......don't want to fall out of that!!! I took mum up there for a break a couple of years ago......and promised I`d go back with Tom.

And catching up with friends is always nice.....with one or two family members too...….

Hope you`re doing ok and having some lovely weather...…..



We have rain now......it was forecast, with a weather warning in place for tomorrow for thunder and lightning......nice to travel in that!!! Sounds heavy now...…..

Where`s my summer!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> *Wow! I'm SOOO far BEHIND here!!! Hope y'all are healin'-happy-n-well-fed!
> Been bizzie here, not just with shop stuff, but planning trips!
> Late July: Baltimore with Gage.
> Halloween week: HHN & DIZ
> Christmas Week: POR (17 of us!!!)
> and..*_.just because my dear Bride mentioned it..._
> *Early October...Las Vegas to see THE EAGLES!!!
> 
> So.Much.Travel!!! (TOO much travel! We may not leave the house next year.)*


Some nice trips planned!  We love POR, mansion section. Love strolling along the river, with carriages passing by, and Bob Jackson’s show at night. 



Charade67 said:


> So very true.  I laugh when people around here complain about traffic. We don’t even have a interstate highway here. The one thing I hate about going home to GA is the traffic. The traffic in Miami was pretty bad too, and I don’t ever want to drive in Los Angeles.


I hate driving on the I95 in Florida, wont drive in LA or NY!  I don’t even drive in the downtown core here. I’ll take the train in before I’ll drive!



Monykalyn said:


> Pouring rain today, not sure it’s gonna stop. Managed to get out of bed long enough to make coffee and cinnamon rolls, may go back to bed (nap sounds lovely Charade) -weather radio keeps going off with flash flood warnings.
> 
> Yay for friends visit in Scotland Schumi!
> 
> Nice day for zoo Lynne.
> 17 hours is a marathon! Have done it a few times driving to/from Florida Bobbie! Good luck house hunting
> 
> DH’s oldest Texted this am asking if the grand Floridian was nice- she has a work conference there in August. Rooms $265/nt- she’s going to try to get her boss to pay for it though lol. Think she can get extra rooms for family..,will see if she puts bug in DH ear about going down, especially if grandson and son in law aren’t able to make it in July. Grandson bday in August too...


Ooooo that’s a great rate for GF!  We’ve gotten some good rates for The Grand via TA specials,  I think we paid that rate or maybe a tad less our last stay there. We had a great room in Big Pine, and could see the MK fireworks from our balcony.  It’s one of our fav resorts, so laidback and relaxing. 

Schumi have fun in Scotland!  Bbq sounds like it was good, lots of food!  We had bbq ribs with a dry rub, roasted red potatoes, healthy salad, and cherry pie!

Bobbie safe travels!  I can’t even read a map in a moving car, doesn’t take long before I feel woozy. 

Lynne enjoy your zoo day!  Yup, 99 days-maybe!  Should know for sure by Tuesday, this trip hinges around friends schedule.  If Sept doesn’t work we’ll look at Late January/Feb avoiding the US holidays. Need to get one more trip out of our APs!  
But we have a 49 day countdown to DL!  

Charade feel better!

Mac good to see you posting again.

Overcast day here and on the cool side. Nothing planned. May take car thru wash.  Walk the dogs.  Do some reading. Started a Maisie Dobbs book the other day.  Quite enjoying it. 

Looking forward to my tv shows tonight!  Fear and Handmaids Tale!  No idea what’s for dinner tonight, lol.


----------



## schumigirl

A wet, misty and damp morning here.......predicted thunderstorms never transpired.........still some lightning predicted later today.......

So, it’ll be a dull journey up to the Highlands today.......as soon as Kyle leaves for work, we’ll set off within the hour. 

Will stop for lunch and a couple of bathroom breaks, dinner is booked in one of their restaurants for 8pm. Then an earlyish night as it’s a long travel day up there. But worth it. 

Then hopefully tomorrow is Loch Ness. 

Have a great few days guys.........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Schumi.  Weather does not sound so nice for the trip, but I hope your dinner is good, and your time there is wonderful.  I loved visiting the Highlands many a year ago, with my mum.  Maybe Nessie will say hello.  You never know.

With that, hope Bobbie and family are finishing their trip, and will have some park fun soon.  Safe travels to you too.

With that, a Monday is here.  And ooh, the sun quickly rose in the mostly clear sky.  No need for car lights on this just before dawn commute.  Hot one today, with a degree or two below 90, and yep, thunderstorms now not predicted until the chances said to be in the wee hours of tomorrow.  Just clouds build as the day heads toward noon.  Oh well.  Walk for lunch is a go, and yeah, I have a hat in the car, and a tie around my wrist that will go in my hair before the hat goes on.  Yeah, red face is not my idea of fun.  And it's going to feel hot, I bet.

And, are you up, question asked as I left today.  Seems both kids have their first day of camp work, and while they have a later morning commute, I may beat them home in our afternoon commutes.  Ah, I love the summer, both kids are on the same schedule.  

With that, tea is needed, and a Monday reminder, if a homie does need to know, it's a Monday, and yeah, the start of a work week for me.  And, hello tea.  I'll need lots of you today, with the sweater, that may be on shortly.  Seems when I parked, I could hear the generator that gives us the cool, was quite loud.  Guess it knows, hot day today.  

ooh, a dog funny first, though:
  ha ha.

Okay, . Yep,   - so, let the tea and coffee flow plenty today, and marvelous Monday be had by all the homies.  

And sending more well wishes to Patty's DH.  I hope Joe is feeling better, and is resting comfy.  

Good Morning, homies.  Good Monday Morning, homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Let the week before vacation madness ensue

Gotta hole in my roof where the rain comes in

Appears a critter (bear from the size of it sorta kidding) ripped a hole roof  6 x 12 inches   

Must’ve been new as no water damage thru ceiling with all the torrential rain. 

Nothing lurking around n attic phew but some fresh ahem leavings

Thanking God the me decided to randomly clean out gutters on Saturday when he spied it!

First one out to Mickey Mouse fix the hole with great reviews was the winner. Signing contract tomorrow. Oh happy day  there goes at least 3 not yet planned vacations   Shameful that’s the first thing I think of lol 



schumigirl said:


> Loving the sound of low calorie lemonade...….I`ve never made my own lemonade...…



only way I drink it. Bag of lemons and sugar syrup, easy peasy.  Pour a cup & add a shot of vodka just because 





schumigirl said:


> Oh watched The Nun last night...….absolute rubbish. Won`t watch that again...….supposed to be scary.....scariest thing was the acting from one of the characters!!!


Have it on DVC. Previews did look terrifying Hmmph 
Enjoy the trip!


Sue M said:


> Some nice trips planned! We love POR, mansion section. Love strolling along the river, with carriages passing by, and Bob Jackson’s show at night.


Yes! Section we pick too. Always try to snag corner rom for extra window there . Like it better than FQ. Seems more peaceful esp at pool 

Last visit was really annoyed how early people set up camp to see him. Arrived over an hour early and not even SRO


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Let the week before vacation madness ensue
> 
> Gotta hole in my roof where the rain comes in
> 
> Appears a critter (bear from the size of it sorta kidding) ripped a hole roof  6 x 12 inches
> 
> Must’ve been new as no water damage thru ceiling with all the torrential rain.
> 
> Nothing lurking around n attic phew but some fresh ahem leavings
> 
> Thanking God the me decided to randomly clean out gutters on Saturday when he spied it!
> 
> First one out to Mickey Mouse fix the hole with great reviews was the winner. Signing contract tomorrow. Oh happy day  there goes at least 3 not yet planned vacations   Shameful that’s the first thing I think of lol
> 
> 
> 
> only way I drink it. Bag of lemons and sugar syrup, easy peasy.  Pour a cup & add a shot of vodka just because
> Have it on DVC. Previews did look terrifying Hmmph
> Enjoy the trip!
> 
> Yes! Section we pick too. Always try to snag corner rom for extra window there . Like it better than FQ. Seems more peaceful esp at pool
> 
> Last visit was really annoyed how early people set up camp to see him. Arrived over an hour early and not even SRO


Yikes!  That’s a big hole. Actually there is currently a bear in our neighbourhood lately!  Woke up this morning and bird feeder and tree limb it as hanging on was on the ground. Daughter was out on her AM run and ran into a neighbor who told her the bear knocked down a section of her fence. 

The POR corner rooms are nice. My usual request is a room near Old Man Island foot bridge.  I find it very peaceful too. And I prefer the satellite bus depots behind the buildings rather than main stop which gets crazy.  But prices have gone insane. I can’t believe I got Universal RPH cheaper than price of POR!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Yikes!  That’s a big hole. Actually there is currently a bear in our neighbourhood lately!  Woke up this morning and bird feeder and tree limb it as hanging on was on the ground. Daughter was out on her AM run and ran into a neighbor who told her the bear knocked down a section of her fence.
> 
> The POR corner rooms are nice. My usual request is a room near Old Man Island foot bridge.  I find it very peaceful too. And I prefer the satellite bus depots behind the buildings rather than main stop which gets crazy.  But prices have gone insane. I can’t believe I got Universal RPH cheaper than price of POR!



We didn’t hear anything romping around in attic.  Not sure what we’ve had done if we did lolololol. 

Seriously, i’m still shocked seeing the all stars top $200 pre tax on many weekends.  We’ve taken to doing a DTD hotel or one of the seaworld partner properties (often half the price of a value!) and do their parks a day.

Rarely does POR falll under any promotions either.  Sounds like same area we pick, closest standards to the bridge lol. Usually wind up in the one way back thru the pretty garden, but close to parking at least.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi say hi to Nessie for us!  Safe travels. 

Lynne cute dog meme!  

Not much on the agenda today here. Another overcast day. Fires have started locally. It’s closed down a section of north bound highway up to Whistler. But south bound lanes open. They’ve made it on lane in each direction.  Another hot, dry summer forecasted again. 

Aquafit this morning. DH is golfing today in a tournament and a dinner is included. DD and I may get a pizza!  No cooking tonight. 

May go up to city hall and pay the yearly property tax.  It’s due next week. Tomorrow the cable company is coming (who knows when) to replace my modem. Wednesday meeting a friend for lunch at a deli that had the best dill pickles ever!  It’s worth the drive out, and she happens to live nearby the deli so 2 birds with 1 stone!  So may as well get the taxes out of the way.  It’s a long weekend here, July 1 is Canada Day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Pumpkin - Hello. I don't think we have met yet.
> I think you were on holidays in California when I first started posting...Nice to meet you too





Squirlz said:


> New car is home and dry.
> Very Sweet Wheels!!!!  I could NEVER let my boys see that...I know it would be in the driveway in the blink of an eye.  We are huge Avenger fans, Potter heads, all around action heros actually lol





Monykalyn said:


> Waiting for airfares to drop for next May-right now only through first half of month
> Paris...how fun!!!!  Someday...it's on my bucket list





Sue M said:


> We have a lake serpent too, Ogopolo! In Lake Okanagan.
> OOOOO....We were hoping to see him when we did a houseboat vacation in 2006 starting from Sicamouse.  My bil got married on lake Okanagan.  It was one of the best holidays we have ever done.  We would love to do another one, but heard about Waterways having to close their doors.  Hopefully they can resurface and start operations again.
> Also just heard about the first fires in your area starting again.  Now that Alberta is finally starting to not be on fire...then up next...BC.  Hopefully you don't have the fires you have had the past few years.  I know here in the Peace Country...last summer was sooo smokey.  My son spend many hours in the Er with his asthma from the smoke.  I'll cross my fingers for all of you.
> 
> @schumigirl  have a fantastic little holiday.  It sounds absolutely heavenly.  That is also on my bucket list


----------



## macraven

_morning homjes
Monday’s always have slow starts for some of us
Even when I had a job, it was a day of slow motivation 


I could have swore I sent this post out this morning....

Checked my mail and iPhone re-down loaded over 2000 emails
Some were back from 2000 about hhn
and others were from much older threads

Think it is time I replaced my iPhone _


----------



## macraven

_Pumpkin....is it my phone screwing up again or did I miss the end of your last message?

Just rechecked and has to be my phone _


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone..... it is hot here but feels good. It got up to 101 at Aquatica today. It was our first time there and really enjoyed it. We were the first car in the parking lot. We stayed till about 2 30 then came back to the condo. We really like Vistana. 

Tomorrow we are off to Bush Gardens and meeting up with family. 

I hear my cats are good so yay!

Off to the pool will ttyl. Have a great Monday night.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Live report from Bobbie.  Glad to hear made it there and enjoyed water park fun.  I like Aquatica, Roa Rapids is one of my favorite thing there.

Mac, not sure it is your phone, as I cannot see what Pumpkin said other than the quotes she attached.  

Keisha, eek, we had a squirrel get into our attic, we saw pieces of insulation on the ground outside our door.  Look up, and hole in very corner of where our two roofs meet.  We caught the squirrel, and my DH put new insulation in, chicken wire and more wood, then lucky, we had a pack of extra singles that we used to seal the roof again.  That was a darn pain in you know what.

Sue, you sound busy.  Pizza dinner sounded good.  I ended up with chicken fingers baked from frozen ones, mashed taters, Mac and cheese and some carrots  steamed until just soft. 

Now chilling, and can hear the AC still on.  Yeah, it is still warm, and more muggy out.  

And hehe, kids are worn out from working today.  Guess early bedtime for all four of us.

Have a good night


----------



## Sue M

Hi Pumpkin!  You’re from AB?  Welcome!  Yay I’m not the only Canadian now!  Lol. The Okanagan is a beautiful area. Did a couple of girls trips there too, winery’s. I think late July going with Mr to Princeton to visit a friend and drive over to Keremeos for the fruit stands. They have lots of cherries. 
There is lots of houseboat rentals I think?  On Shuswap Lk. 
Seems fire season is starting early.  2 yrs ago the smoke was so bad, and prolonged. I was never so glad to be flying to Florida. Pilot was funny, changing planes in SeaTac - the pilot on SeaTac flight gets on the intercom explaining we will be going thru smoke, and this time it isn’t imported from BC!  


macraven said:


> _morning homjes
> Monday’s always have slow starts for some of us
> Even when I had a job, it was a day of slow motivation
> 
> 
> I could have swore I sent this post out this morning....
> 
> Checked my mail and iPhone re-down loaded over 2000 emails
> Some were back from 2000 about hhn
> and others were from much older threads
> 
> Think it is time I replaced my iPhone _


Yikes Mac!  You’re having a lot of problems with that phone!  How old is it?  Maybe go to Apple Store if there’s one nearby and ask them. 


bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone..... it is hot here but feels good. It got up to 101 at Aquatica today. It was our first time there and really enjoyed it. We were the first car in the parking lot. We stayed till about 2 30 then came back to the condo. We really like Vistana.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to Bush Gardens and meeting up with family.
> 
> I hear my cats are good so yay!
> 
> Off to the pool will ttyl. Have a great Monday night.


It’s been a long time since we went to Aquatica but enjoyed it!  I didn’t think we were going to be able to go, Tropical Storm Fay decided to stick around. That was back when you could get an Orlando Multi ticket. Ours included Universal, Aquatica and Seaworld Unlimited use for 2 weeks. The good old days!  We got the Banana Cabana all day food.  Enjoy Busch Gardens!


Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Live report from Bobbie.  Glad to hear made it there and enjoyed water park fun.  I like Aquatica, Roa Rapids is one of my favorite thing there.
> 
> Mac, not sure it is your phone, as I cannot see what Pumpkin said other than the quotes she attached.
> 
> Keisha, eek, we had a squirrel get into our attic, we saw pieces of insulation on the ground outside our door.  Look up, and hole in very corner of where our two roofs meet.  We caught the squirrel, and my DH put new insulation in, chicken wire and more wood, then lucky, we had a pack of extra singles that we used to seal the roof again.  That was a darn pain in you know what.
> 
> Sue, you sound busy.  Pizza dinner sounded good.  I ended up with chicken fingers baked from frozen ones, mashed taters, Mac and cheese and some carrots  steamed until just soft.
> 
> Now chilling, and can hear the AC still on.  Yeah, it is still warm, and more muggy out.
> 
> And hehe, kids are worn out from working today.  Guess early bedtime for all four of us.
> 
> Have a good night


Just finished up pizza!  Not warm enough for AC here. Got the kid to bring up the portable unit from the basement but the last heat wave was over by the time she came over. No rush for the heat to return. Fire season has started.  Hmmmm we never used to have a fire season:-(. 
Your dinner sounds fun. Lots of selections!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am still feeling terrible. I really hope the procedure I will be having next Monday will improve things. 

Another face palming day at work today. Someone called looking for a therapist for her teenage daughter and therapist 1 was recommended to her.  Therapist 1 doesn’t see teenagers, so Therapist 1 suggested that I schedule her with therapist 3. Um....didn’t you get the memo? Therapist 3 is leaving at the end of this week. 

Tonight we went out for supper. We were heading for one restaurant, but at the last minute B asked if we could go to our favorite Mexican restaurant instead. We had just finished eating and we were all playing with our phones when a man and woman approached our table and started asking us questions about our cell service. It seemed really strange at first, but then they started laughing and I realized that they were a couple that we knew back when we lived in Miami. I haven’t seen them in person since we left in 2003.They were visiting her brother who had recently relocated to our area. We talked briefly, but unfortunately they had to leave becasue they had other things planned for the evening. 

MonyK - Awesome rate for the Grand Floridian. I have always wanted to stay there, but just can’t bring myself to pay the high rates. I think I would be okay with that price though. 

Schumi - I hope you post pictures from Scotland. I would love to visit some day. i think some of my family is of Scottish descent, but I haven’t been able to prove it. 

Keisha - Sorry to hear about the roof, but glad you don’t have any water damage. 


Mac - I recently upgraded my iPhone. So far I love the new XS Max.

Bobbie - 101? Way too hot for me. B loved Aquatica when we went. I’m not much of a water park person, so I mostly took pictures. 

Hello to everyone who I didn’t mention. I am very tired and will try to get some sleep now.


----------



## macraven

Charade I get a kick out of what you tell us about the therapists where you work

Some of their comments are so funny

Figured out it was settings in my phone that has been causing my issues
Just took me a bit of time to correct it

I tend not to update things on the phone when I get the notifications..... duh 

No matter how hot and humid and the freaking summer storms are hitting my area., still glad we moved to Georgia 
Weather where we used to live does not have the rain issue but yucky temps

Summer weather is not supposed to mean wearing jackets during the day 
One year when I lived in northern Illinois, we had the summer from hell
Highs hitting 50 degrees and needing the heat on during the night in june

My kids up there told me weather is still fall season of 57 for a high 
Hope everyone here is doing fine 

Every one knows late June should at least hit 77 degrees in the afternoon 

I do not miss that changeable weather at all

Summer time was always happy time when I was a kid and could play  games with the neighborhood kids while the folks were at work


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......not sure you’re selling your area as a great place to visit.......lol.....good luck with the roof.....why do these things happen just before a trip!!

mac......I agree.......summer is not a time for jackets......or it shouldn’t be. We wear jackets most of the year round, except for the occasional hot few days now and again......what a difference from where you used to live! 

Hi to everyone I’ve missed.........quick drive by........



Drive up was lovely yesterday apart from 30 mins of what can be described as a Florida downpour and then the lightning and thunder started.......that wasn’t fun! 

Hotel is lovely, suite is larger than we thought with some lovely separate areas and dinner last night was superb. Had a great sleep but I’m awake at 5am just looking out the window........and weather is very mild up here, hoping for some sunshine next few days.....even a little would be nice! 

Change of plans, no Lochs today, that’ll be tomorrow now. Got few plans for today.......after Scottish breakfast it’ll be a walk on the beach......then start the day........

Have a great Tuesday all.........


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I hope you feel better today.  Enjoy hearing about your office doings.  

Sue, I don't always have such the selection.  Either cooked from fresh, or a certain brand of frozen chicken, is the only kind of chcken little one will eat, and all eat the carrots, but older one and I felt like mac and cheese, so as I was making that, little one decided mashed taters would go better, with some gravy, of course.  So, made that too, though not very much of it.  I think little one did have some of the mac and cheese too, as I had made more of that, as I knew my DH was coming home soon, and if I had enough mac and cheese, I could toss the rest of the left over chicken and carrots in with it.  He does not care if all combined or not.  I think he added some tomatoes to it.  

Mac, glad you figured your phone issue out.  

Bobbie, have fun at BGT today.  Kids like it there, they really like some of the coasters there.  Me, I watch, mostly.  And we have some great pictures of some of the animals there.  A really good one of a gorilla.

Schumi, glad to hear you made it safely in that very wet travel.  Glad to hear the hotel and dinner was nice, and hope you get to stroll the beach, and a brighter day for you.

Ah, some early morning rain.  Stopped by the time I was ready to commute.  Mostly wet roads, and a very quick trip.  Happy about that.  But oh so balmy out, and gray.  No sunrise to see today, so far.  Thick cloud cover, with a light breeze.  Tree outside window is gently swaying.But no matter, the sun will arrive as the rain and clouds move out, enough, weather lady said, partly cloudy afternoon, and another day that will see the temps rise to close to 90, 88 is the high.  

So, with that, you know warm and muggy needs a quick meal.  And yes, ladies and gents, the Taco Tuesday is here.  The day, Mac might make a Taco Bell run.

 Have a terrific Tuesday, homies. Hope all are doing well, and enjoying this lovely start to summer. Sending hugs to all that need one, and hey, drink up, it's hot out there.


----------



## macraven

_It’s is Tuesday 
Of course I’ll get my Taco Bell run
Lol

Good to read Schumi made it safely back to Scotland 

All have a great day!_


----------



## macraven

I believe today is Andy’s/Robbie’s (Rapstar) birthday 

I’m sure he will correct me if my notes are wrong...lol

Have a great day homie!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> I believe today is Andy’s/Robbie’s (Rapstar) birthday
> 
> I’m sure he will correct me if my notes are wrong...lol
> 
> Have a great day homie!



It was the 19th lol.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone..... it is hot here but feels good. It got up to 101 at Aquatica today. It was our first time there and really enjoyed it. We were the first car in the parking lot. We stayed till about 2 30 then came back to the condo. We really like Vistana.
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to Bush Gardens and meeting up with family.
> 
> I hear my cats are good so yay!
> 
> Off to the pool will ttyl. Have a great Monday night.



Which Vistana are you at? The one by Disney or the one by Sea World? I got a really good deal through Hotwire for the one by Sea World one year and really enjoyed my stay. This year I'm taking my chance on an AirBNB. I found a studio condo at the Enclave by UOR for around $600 for the 8 nights I'll be there.

Do breakfast tacos count? If so my taco Tuesday is already complete lol


----------



## pattyw

Hello all!! Popping in  to say HI!!

First, let me thank you all for your kind words, well wishes, and concern for Joe and his health.     Joe and I are so touched by your support and friendship!
He received a clean bill of health from his cardiologist. We are thrilled!! He is still dealing with his anxiety issues and continues to work with getting his diabetes under control.  All of this has led us to make positive changes in our diet and start to exercise.  I've been pretty much "unplugged" for the past few weeks. It has actually been a good thing!  We've spent a lot more time together without a computer screen in front of us! I missed you guys here!  So, while I think I will continue "unplugging", I don't want to lose my friends here! I've lost touch of the last few weeks and all that's been going on with all of you!! 

Here's a GREAT BIG to all of you!! I hope all is well with you. Many are traveling- safe travels!! Here's a  to any that need it.  All of your hugs meant so much to me!

Take care and Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, Patty, take all the time you need with Joe.  So happy to hear clean bill of health, with the other issues that I am wishing he can find a good feeling life style soon.  You can call me anytime if you just want to chat or vent.  

Ah the sun, Ah not the sun.  Still mostly a cloud cover, but hoping a not too hot lunchtime walk.  Hair already tied up.  That humid air, bad hair to start after an ack, that's what my hair looks like.  But cold enough inside, lots of tea for me.  

Was up so early today, lunch yet?  I hate that.  See some snacks arrived in our break room.  Eh, none for me.  Little cupcakes, not my favorite, and those large, iced fancy cookies in 4th of July shapes, that's a no also.  Darn.  May have to look for some other snack.  

Hope all are enjoying some coffee, tea or other beverage.  Most of us, need that hydration, particularly if you are outside most of today.


----------



## Lynne G

And yep, RAPStar should get a point for having the first taco today.  Never been to either Vistana, but your AirBnB sounds like a good deal for your 8 night stay.  A studio sounds perfect.


----------



## tink1957

Good afternoon everyone 

Finally got a day off and spent the morning doing laundry and canceling my DirecTV after 20+ years of service...good news is dish is coming on Thursday to install my new satellite and it's saving me $30 per month.  They're also giving me a $300 giftcard and free hopper.  I couldn't justify paying for something that didn't work most of the time.

Patty...glad Joe is doing better and it's good to see you post. 

Robbie...great news on finding a place to stay for HHN.

Charade...hope you feel better soon   

Guess I'll have to get back to my chores....need to cut the grass.

Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, Robo, Bobbie, Sue, Janet, pooh, squirlz, pumpkin, monyk and anyone else reading along....have a wonderful day


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Finally got a day off and spent the morning doing laundry and canceling my DirecTV after 20+ years of service...good news is dish is coming on Thursday to install my new satellite and it's saving me $30 per month.  They're also giving me a $300 giftcard and free hopper.  I couldn't justify paying for something that didn't work most of the time



Think twice before you finalize with DISH
We went with them when we moved to Georgia and were locked in to a 2 year contract

Every time it rained ...
Every time the wind blew hard...
Every time any atmospheric changes...
Etc
DISH service went out
No tv at all

Penalties too great to cancel early with the contract so stuck it out to when we could cancel

We always get tv now no matter if it is windy or weather issues

We now have Spectrum


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Think twice before you finalize with DISH
> We went with them when we moved to Georgia and were locked in to a 2 year contract
> 
> Every time it rained ...
> Every time the wind blew hard...
> Every time any atmospheric changes...
> Etc
> DISH service went out
> No tv at all
> 
> Penalties too great to cancel early with the contract so stuck it out to when we could cancel
> 
> We always get tv now no matter if it is windy or weather issues
> 
> We now have Spectrum


If dish can get a signal here it's better than DirecTV...I'm used to no service when the weather is bad so that's no problem as I can switch to my antenna.  I wish there was another choice in my area but those are the only ones...the price I pay for living in the country.

I can stick it out for 2 years if I need to then maybe there will be a better choice.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Seriously, i’m still shocked seeing the all stars top $200 pre tax on many weekends.  We’ve taken to doing a DTD hotel or one of the seaworld partner properties (often half the price of a value!) and do their parks a day.
> 
> Rarely does POR falll under any promotions either.  Sounds like same area we pick, closest standards to the bridge lol. Usually wind up in the one way back thru the pretty garden, but close to parking at least.


The DTD hotels are looking better!  The Buenavista Palace is one I’m looking at. Nice pool complex with lazy river and right across the street from DTD. 
At POR at least with that request you get the side of building closest to the bridge, lol. Especially important with Acadian House. That building is so long, you can end up at the end bordering on AB!  Although you’d be closer to bus stop!  Remember the good old days when POR was $125 or $130/night!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am still feeling terrible. I really hope the procedure I will be having next Monday will improve things.
> 
> Another face palming day at work today. Someone called looking for a therapist for her teenage daughter and therapist 1 was recommended to her.  Therapist 1 doesn’t see teenagers, so Therapist 1 suggested that I schedule her with therapist 3. Um....didn’t you get the memo? Therapist 3 is leaving at the end of this week.
> 
> Tonight we went out for supper. We were heading for one restaurant, but at the last minute B asked if we could go to our favorite Mexican restaurant instead. We had just finished eating and we were all playing with our phones when a man and woman approached our table and started asking us questions about our cell service. It seemed really strange at first, but then they started laughing and I realized that they were a couple that we knew back when we lived in Miami. I haven’t seen them in person since we left in 2003.They were visiting her brother who had recently relocated to our area. We talked briefly, but unfortunately they had to leave becasue they had other things planned for the evening.
> Mac - I recently upgraded my iPhone. So far I love the new XS Max.


Sorry to hear you’re still feeling bad.  I agree with Lynne, your therapist stories are highly entertaining. Good thing you can keep a sense of humour about it!
It’s a small world!  So awesome you ran into friends from Miami!  
I think DD and I will go for Mexican tonight. Mr is away till tomorrow. And it is Taco Tues!  
I love my XS Max too. 


macraven said:


> Charade I get a kick out of what you tell us about the therapists where you work
> 
> Some of their comments are so funny
> 
> Figured out it was settings in my phone that has been causing my issues
> Just took me a bit of time to correct it
> 
> I tend not to update things on the phone when I get the notifications..... duh
> 
> No matter how hot and humid and the freaking summer storms are hitting my area., still glad we moved to Georgia
> Weather where we used to live does not have the rain issue but yucky temps
> 
> Summer weather is not supposed to mean wearing jackets during the day
> One year when I lived in northern Illinois, we had the summer from hell
> Highs hitting 50 degrees and needing the heat on during the night in june
> 
> My kids up there told me weather is still fall season of 57 for a high
> Hope everyone here is doing fine
> 
> Every one knows late June should at least hit 77 degrees in the afternoon
> 
> I do not miss that changeable weather at all
> 
> Summer time was always happy time when I was a kid and could play  games with the neighborhood kids while the folks were at work


Glad you figured out the problem with the phone!  I always keep mine updated, lots of those updates are security patches. 
I was waiting for the Cable guy to come, my window was 8-10:00. It was 10:15 and still no word so phoned company. After tech guy on phone read my problem he says- I can fix that!  What?  After 2 hrs with a tech person on the phone Thursday and she couldn’t figure it out, and told me I had to wait for tech to do House call today being first appt, this guy fixes it in 2 sec!  Sheesh. I kinda knew she didn’t really know much. Oh well, fixed now!


pattyw said:


> Hello all!! Popping in  to say HI!!
> 
> First, let me thank you all for your kind words, well wishes, and concern for Joe and his health.     Joe and I are so touched by your support and friendship!
> He received a clean bill of health from his cardiologist. We are thrilled!! He is still dealing with his anxiety issues and continues to work with getting his diabetes under control.  All of this has led us to make positive changes in our diet and start to exercise.  I've been pretty much "unplugged" for the past few weeks. It has actually been a good thing!  We've spent a lot more time together without a computer screen in front of us! I missed you guys here!  So, while I think I will continue "unplugging", I don't want to lose my friends here! I've lost touch of the last few weeks and all that's been going on with all of you!!
> 
> Here's a GREAT BIG to all of you!! I hope all is well with you. Many are traveling- safe travels!! Here's a  to any that need it.  All of your hugs meant so much to me!
> 
> Take care and Happy Tuesday!!!


That’s great news about Joe!    And sounds like some positive changes being made. 


tink1957 said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> Finally got a day off and spent the morning doing laundry and canceling my DirecTV after 20+ years of service...good news is dish is coming on Thursday to install my new satellite and it's saving me $30 per month.  They're also giving me a $300 giftcard and free hopper.  I couldn't justify paying for something that didn't work most of the time.
> 
> Patty...glad Joe is doing better and it's good to see you post.
> 
> Robbie...great news on finding a place to stay for HHN.
> 
> Charade...hope you feel better soon
> 
> Guess I'll have to get back to my chores....need to cut the grass.
> 
> Hi to mac, Carole, Lynne, Robo, Bobbie, Sue, Janet, pooh, squirlz, pumpkin, monyk and anyone else reading along....have a wonderful day


Hi Tink!  Good luck on the new satellite tv company!  Yay for saving $ too!

Slow day!  Sun made an appearance but only 68f out, supposed to go up to 70. I’m not complaining, it’s comfortabe and have doors and windows open. At least it’s not roasting, yet. Supposed to rain tomorrow but I don’t believe it. They’ve been saying that all week. We need it, forest fires have started. 

After wasting half the morning waiting for cable guy, I went out to do some errands and go thru car wash. That should cinch it, it will rain tomorrow lol.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Hello all!! Popping in  to say HI!!
> 
> First, let me thank you all for your kind words, well wishes, and concern for Joe and his health.     Joe and I are so touched by your support and friendship!
> He received a clean bill of health from his cardiologist. We are thrilled!! He is still dealing with his anxiety issues and continues to work with getting his diabetes under control.  All of this has led us to make positive changes in our diet and start to exercise.  I've been pretty much "unplugged" for the past few weeks. It has actually been a good thing!  We've spent a lot more time together without a computer screen in front of us! I missed you guys here!  So, while I think I will continue "unplugging", I don't want to lose my friends here! I've lost touch of the last few weeks and all that's been going on with all of you!!
> 
> Here's a GREAT BIG to all of you!! I hope all is well with you. Many are traveling- safe travels!! Here's a  to any that need it.  All of your hugs meant so much to me!
> 
> Take care and Happy Tuesday!!!
> 
> View attachment 411584



All of us miss you too!
Glad you dropped in here to share with us

Very good news that Joe is out of the woods with the cardio doc
That’s an answered prayer 

Hope his other medical conditions can get under control so he will feel better 

Keep us posted on how you both are doing
You are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Monykalyn

Well Tuesday evening and nothing accomplished today. Actually nice to have a day off. Cleaning delayed-will be there this weekend. Slept til got light out, then put sleep mask on and slept some more. Finished a book. Sitting on deck after dinner (gnocchi with sauteed garlic, onion, bacon then with fresh cherry tomatoes and basil from garden). Sorry-forgot the taco tuesday part!  Tomorrow will be French dip sandwiches after roast in crockpot all day-son has been begging for them...
Older kid on way back from Alaska to New Mexico today. She loved Alaska.


schumigirl said:


> Hotel is lovely, suite is larger than we thought with some lovely separate areas and dinner last night was superb. Had a great sleep but I’m awake at 5am just looking out the window........and weather is very mild up here, hoping for some sunshine next few days.....even a little would be nice!


 sounds really nice. Glad you got through the weather!


RAPstar said:


> I found a studio condo at the Enclave by UOR for around $600 for the 8 nights I'll be there.


 Wow what a good deal. Love AirBnB - looking at apartments for next spring in Paris via Homeaway or AirBnb! It is really the way to go when staying for more than a couple days.


pattyw said:


> He received a clean bill of health from his cardiologist. We are thrilled!!


 Yay!! I almost texted you but didn't want to bother you too much!


tink1957 said:


> canceling my DirecTV after 20+ years of service


 We broke from DirecTV last year and went to cable. And now ready to drop cable. We were also long time customers of directv. Had the lifetime TiVo deal from when the TiVo started, then due to mess ups with installation in 2 moves got lifetime TiVo on 2 other TV's. We are using streaming more and more though.


Sue M said:


> The Buenavista Palace is one I’m looking at. Nice pool complex with lazy river and right across the street from DTD.


 Have you stayed there? The big Fundraising Convention is there next January, and trying to decide if we are going to go. It is a fun time (it goes from 3 years in Las Vegas-Orlando-back to 3 years in Las Vegas and we went this past January to Las Vegas).

Friends had to cancel their trip to Lake Ozark over week of July 4th. Already arranged schedule to have days off, so think we will still go to lake and just hang with MiL anyway. We've gotten so busy it is hard to get there in the summer, and she misses the grandkids. Won't go out on boat, but maybe Jetski in cove, and pools.

And I may have booked a cruise for Jan 2021


----------



## macraven

Sue 
Great news on your cable getting back to normal
A shame you had to wait until today to get it taken care of

Especially when it could have been handled a few days back 
Glad you had a person on the phone today that could reset it up right away!

Oh... I would be glad to send some of my weather to you if it would be possible 

Hope you did reach 70 today

Hot and humid for my area and rest of the week thru next Wednesday is predicted to be in the 90’s each day
(Not really a complain from me as I have the ac on 24/7)

Hope all the homies are having a nice relaxing evening!

In case you are wondering, did eat at Taco Bell this evening


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, no tacos for us last night either.  But, yay, Mac got her Taco Bell run in.  Kids thought the ground beef I bought would be fine to make quick tacos.  Nope, burgers.  Oh well.  They are just as fast.  Cheeseburgers for all but little one.  Caesar salad and we were done.  

And yep, this time of year, the AC runs round the clock too.  

Nice, quick commute.  Car headlights on, as pre-dawn trip saw a reddish horizon, and now, a big yellow ball of sun is just above the horizon.  Hot one today, saying 90 will be our high, and since Mr. High Weather System is in charge, clear skies and all day sun.  Weather guy says may have a heat wave starting.  If Friday also sees 90 or above, it will be a heat wave.  94 predicted for Saturday.  Already called my Dsis, pool time on Saturday, please.

Tink, I hope you get better reception with the Dish.  Annoying when no signal.  At least you can get a picture with an antenna.

Sue, ah, finally you have your connection fixed.  Glad it was a simple fix, sorry it was not sooner.  

Charade, I hope you are feeling better today.

With that, what?  Oh yes, it's a Wednesday.  And you know what that means?  Camel is here to say, hump day, hello, Friday will be calling soon enough.  

 

How about 2, and this camel is where I'd like to be right now, with a cool drink, and a hat. 


So, for all the homies.  
  -  woot!  Make it a wonderful Wednesday.  

Sending good thoughts to all, well thoughts to Joe, and a Good Morning to all.


Ah, time for that second cup of tea.  And yeah, the sweater may be on, shortly.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Sounds like everyone is busy here. That’s a good thing.

Safe enjoyable travels to Schumi and bobbie68. Have a great time.



pattyw said:


> So, while I think I will continue "unplugging", I don't want to lose my friends here!



So great to hear Joe is doing well in the cardiac department. Prayers for you both as he continues to work through issues with his diabetes and anxiety. I understand your need to unplug......we will all be here when you come back.....Sans family are forever friends 

Keisha sorry to hear about the roof.....great news no critters got in.

Had family in from out of town last week Monday through Thursday,  then surprise visit from dad and stepmom on a Friday. They will leave today.

Had dentist appointment yesterday. Had temporary crown put on. Will get final one in two weeks.....couldn’t help it.....I thought of what Keisha calls her dentist
and the thought to run came to mind.....LOL.

I need to get back to party planning mode today. Need to get invitations out by the end of week.

We have a new Costco store opening here Friday. There is a impressive sales pitch going on here locally to sign new members up. For $ 120.00 executive membership sign up they will give you back $80.00 in gift cards, 4 % on gas, 2% on purchases and 2 % on travel.

I don’t know much about Costco’s items that they sell. Is it comparable to Sam’s?

 Mac, Lynne, Tink, Monyk, Charade, Poohls, Pumpkin and all our Sans family.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning up early at Discovery Cove. This is the view from my cabana patio, beautiful view. It's going to be sunny and hot today yay!!! 

Bush gardens was nice yesterday but very hot. We left about 4 30 to meet family for dinner. 

I will try and catch up later at the resort. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, yes, Costco is very similar to Sam's and BJ's.  Big box stores, and you bring your own bags.  I like Costco, as they carry some different things than the other 2, and I use them for travel, as good savings sometimes on rental cars, and I use their travel agency, as for our January cruise, not only do I get a Costco gift card that I can use when I get back, I get the 2 percent back, as I have that Executive Costco Membership, plus, with my VISA I am using to pay, I get 3 percent back for travel.   And, so far, their price for the cruise was the best I could find.

Yeah, and since I have all three places near me, I belong to all 3.  Each has something that the others do not.  BJ's top level also gives cash back, and Sam's top level, gave me a good discount on the kids' glasses.  Though I have to say, I shop inside most at BJ's, and get gas for the cars at Sam's, most of the time.  Since I have 2 Costco's near me, one has gas, I sometimes get gas there too, as well as at BJs.  We tend to shop at Costco when we want some of the stuff we generally don't see locally around us.  And I always think it's the nicest looking of the 3 I go to.

And woot! A DC day for Bobbie.  Looks beautiful.  Have fun.  And yep, we rent a cabana there almost every time.  Love relaxing in it.

Sun is out, tree is gently waving again, and yep, it's going to be a hot day.  And yes sweater is on.  Hat and hair tie ready though.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Oh, Patty, take all the time you need with Joe. So happy to hear clean bill of health, with the other issues that I am wishing he can find a good feeling life style soon. You can call me anytime if you just want to chat or vent.



Thanks, Lynne!!  



tink1957 said:


> Finally got a day off and spent the morning doing laundry and canceling my DirecTV after 20+ years of service...good news is dish is coming on Thursday to install my new satellite and it's saving me $30 per month. They're also giving me a $300 giftcard and free hopper. I couldn't justify paying for something that didn't work most of the time.


Hope Dish is better! We still have Directv- I have switched to a cheaper package- it's getting so pricey!!!



tink1957 said:


> Patty...glad Joe is doing better and it's good to see you post.



Thanks, Tink!



macraven said:


> We now have Spectrum



We've been looking into Spectrum- we have them for phone and internet right now. 



Sue M said:


> After wasting half the morning waiting for cable guy, I went out to do some errands and go thru car wash. That should cinch it, it will rain tomorrow lol.


Yep- clean car= rain!!  



Sue M said:


> That’s great news about Joe!  And sounds like some positive changes being made.



Thanks, Sue!



macraven said:


> Keep us posted on how you both are doing
> You are in our thoughts and prayers



Thanks, Mac!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Well Tuesday evening and nothing accomplished today. Actually nice to have a day off. Cleaning delayed-will be there this weekend. Slept til got light out, then put sleep mask on and slept some more. Finished a book. Sitting on deck after dinner (gnocchi with sauteed garlic, onion, bacon then with fresh cherry tomatoes and basil from garden). Sorry-forgot the taco tuesday part! Tomorrow will be French dip sandwiches after roast in crockpot all day-son has been begging for them...
> Older kid on way back from Alaska to New Mexico today. She loved Alaska.



Cleaning can wait! Sleeping in and relaxing can't!! Yummy dinner!! and Alaska! Wow!! Would love to go there sometime, but it's hard to think about vacationing in a cool weather climate! Although I'm sure it's beautiful in the summer! 



Monykalyn said:


> Yay!! I almost texted you but didn't want to bother you too much!



You could NEVER bother me!!! I am so grateful for your friendship!



macraven said:


> In case you are wondering, did eat at Taco Bell this evening







Lynne G said:


> Camel is here to say, hump day, hello, Friday will be calling soon enough.



LOVE it!!



Lynne G said:


> 94 predicted for Saturday. Already called my Dsis, pool time on Saturday, please.



Pool time- YAY!!! 



Robo56 said:


> Sans family are forever friends



Thanks, Robo!!



Robo56 said:


> I need to get back to party planning mode today. Need to get invitations out by the end of week.



Yay for a party!! You are the ultimate deorator- I'm sure you have lovely decorations for the party!!



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning up early at Discovery Cove. This is the view from my cabana patio, beautiful view. It's going to be sunny and hot today yay!!!
> 
> Bush gardens was nice yesterday but very hot. We left about 4 30 to meet family for dinner.
> 
> I will try and catch up later at the resort.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Enjoy DC! Love it there! and a cabana is heavenly!!

Happy Wednesday all!! Summer has come to Buffalo!! It's been in the 80s, sunny, and humid!!   Love the 3H's - hazy, hot, and humid!! Keep it coming!!

Sending well wishes to Charade!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## RAPstar

IDK what's going on this week, but I've been super irritable every day and even I'm tired of it. Is something in retrograde again? Is it the switchover from Gemini season to Cancer season? Am I just on my period?


----------



## macraven

_eat chocolate and you’ll feel so much better!_


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Well Tuesday evening and nothing accomplished today. Actually nice to have a day off. Cleaning delayed-will be there this weekend. Slept til got light out, then put sleep mask on and slept some more. Finished a book. Sitting on deck after dinner (gnocchi with sauteed garlic, onion, bacon then with fresh cherry tomatoes and basil from garden). Sorry-forgot the taco tuesday part!  Tomorrow will be French dip sandwiches after roast in crockpot all day-son has been begging for them...
> Older kid on way back from Alaska to New Mexico today. She loved Alaska.
> sounds really nice. Glad you got through the weather!
> Wow what a good deal. Love AirBnB - looking at apartments for next spring in Paris via Homeaway or AirBnb! It is really the way to go when staying for more than a couple days.
> Yay!! I almost texted you but didn't want to bother you too much!
> We broke from DirecTV last year and went to cable. And now ready to drop cable. We were also long time customers of directv. Had the lifetime TiVo deal from when the TiVo started, then due to mess ups with installation in 2 moves got lifetime TiVo on 2 other TV's. We are using streaming more and more though.
> Have you stayed there? The big Fundraising Convention is there next January, and trying to decide if we are going to go. It is a fun time (it goes from 3 years in Las Vegas-Orlando-back to 3 years in Las Vegas and we went this past January to Las Vegas).
> 
> Friends had to cancel their trip to Lake Ozark over week of July 4th. Already arranged schedule to have days off, so think we will still go to lake and just hang with MiL anyway. We've gotten so busy it is hard to get there in the summer, and she misses the grandkids. Won't go out on boat, but maybe Jetski in cove, and pools.
> 
> And I may have booked a cruise for Jan 2021


Dinner sounds good, love French Dip!  My daughter streams everything.  I’m not ready to cut the cord!  Or with my telephone landline. 
No I haven’t stayed there, but I’ve been looking at it and my WDW TA took a tour and says it’s nice. Check Mousesavers for discounts!  Only DTD Hotel we’ve stayed at was the Doubletree years ago when we had a free dining pkg at POR but decided to arrive a day early so booked Doubletree. Very nice 1 bdrm, and got free breakfast from Mousesavers code. But it’s a long walk to DTD from Doubletree.



macraven said:


> Sue
> Great news on your cable getting back to normal
> A shame you had to wait until today to get it taken care of
> 
> Especially when it could have been handled a few days back
> Glad you had a person on the phone today that could reset it up right away!
> 
> Oh... I would be glad to send some of my weather to you if it would be possible
> 
> Hope you did reach 70 today
> 
> Hot and humid for my area and rest of the week thru next Wednesday is predicted to be in the 90’s each day
> (Not really a complain from me as I have the ac on 24/7)
> 
> Hope all the homies are having a nice relaxing evening!
> 
> In case you are wondering, did eat at Taco Bell this evening


Weather has been nice, it did warm up. Today is beautiful, no sweater needed. 


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Sounds like everyone is busy here. That’s a good thing.
> 
> Safe enjoyable travels to Schumi and bobbie68. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> So great to hear Joe is doing well in the cardiac department. Prayers for you both as he continues to work through issues with his diabetes and anxiety. I understand your need to unplug......we will all be here when you come back.....Sans family are forever friends
> 
> Keisha sorry to hear about the roof.....great news no critters got in.
> 
> Had family in from out of town last week Monday through Thursday,  then surprise visit from dad and stepmom on a Friday. They will leave today.
> 
> Had dentist appointment yesterday. Had temporary crown put on. Will get final one in two weeks.....couldn’t help it.....I thought of what Keisha calls her dentist
> and the thought to run came to mind.....LOL.
> 
> I need to get back to party planning mode today. Need to get invitations out by the end of week.
> 
> We have a new Costco store opening here Friday. There is a impressive sales pitch going on here locally to sign new members up. For $ 120.00 executive membership sign up they will give you back $80.00 in gift cards, 4 % on gas, 2% on purchases and 2 % on travel.
> 
> I don’t know much about Costco’s items that they sell. Is it comparable to Sam’s?
> 
> Mac, Lynne, Tink, Monyk, Charade, Poohls, Pumpkin and all our Sans family.


We don’t have Sams, but love Costco. I have the executive membership too, which pays for my membership fee.  I also have the Costco Capital One cash back mastercard so get even more cash back!  I also use Costco for car rentals, we get good discount plus free extra driver. 



bobbie68 said:


> Good morning up early at Discovery Cove. This is the view from my cabana patio, beautiful view. It's going to be sunny and hot today yay!!!
> 
> Bush gardens was nice yesterday but very hot. We left about 4 30 to meet family for dinner.
> 
> I will try and catch up later at the resort.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Beautiful!


RAPstar said:


> IDK what's going on this week, but I've been super irritable every day and even I'm tired of it. Is something in retrograde again? Is it the switchover from Gemini season to Cancer season? Am I just on my period?


Chocolate and wine!

Well, washed car, no rain, lol. Blue skies today. Weather says rain tonight but not a cloud in the sky.

Went to Mexican dinner, no tacos, I had enchiladas!  Go to car and it’s dead.  Called CAA who got it started and said it was the starter. Got it into dealership this morning, waiting for them to come get me now to take me back to dealer. These things always happen when Mr is away!  Sheesh.


----------



## keishashadow

Patty so no cardiac issues for the DH. THat is a win!  

Gumption hump day lol  trying to catch up on things so we can get out of dodge on Saturday am

Handy having a DS who is certified in mold remediation. Water damage in attic. Hopefully treatments and removal of a Tom of insulation will do the trick. Just the start of a few specs of the lesser white spots 

Out damn spot lol

Said DS talked me into Taco Bell Monday. The nacho fries were tasty, dorito taco well I was hungry and ate it lol. Burrito went in the trash. I’m still not convinced they use real meat


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, glad to see your post.  Cute cat picture.  

Oh no Sue.  Hope replacement of the starter is not too expensive.  Yeah, stuff always happens when my DH is not home too.  

Keisha, hope no more critter roof digging.  And eek, on the i’m leaving Saturday.  Safe travels.

Ah, kids thought it was a pizza night.  Um, okay.  Ah garlic mouth.  But it hit the spot and unless DH was very hungry, may have cold pizza fir lunch tomorrow.  


Have a good night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

If anyone’s wondering how my evening is going...yes that’s a chicken on my ROOF! And diva chicken snuck in again and pecked me because I wouldn’t move my computer. I like my magnetic screen door but kids have GOT to keep gate closed!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 412084If anyone’s wondering how my evening is going...yes that’s a chicken on my ROOF! And diva chicken snuck in again and pecked me because I wouldn’t move my computer. I like my magnetic screen door but kids have GOT to keep gate closed!


Oh no!  How did the chicken get up on the roof?  Boy, Diva is a bossy chicken!  Hope you get the chicken down!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Patty, glad to see your post.  Cute cat picture.
> 
> Oh no Sue.  Hope replacement of the starter is not too expensive.  Yeah, stuff always happens when my DH is not home too.
> 
> Keisha, hope no more critter roof digging.  And eek, on the i’m leaving Saturday.  Safe travels.
> 
> Ah, kids thought it was a pizza night.  Um, okay.  Ah garlic mouth.  But it hit the spot and unless DH was very hungry, may have cold pizza fir lunch tomorrow.


Well, $650 later and it’s done. Also needed a Serpentine belt, that I put off from last Service. Thought I better get it done. Had a few cracks. Sigh. All this $ I could be using having fun, like next vacays!  
Mr is back, was just us for dinner. Had red baked potatoes, salad and chicken cooked on BBQ with adobo seasoning. Simple dinner and good. White wine too. One of my favs from a BC winery Quails Gate.


----------



## keishashadow

As I step onto The hamster wheel, good morning sunshines!  Track camp meet for GD this am  going to be fashionably late, 90 decrees amd metal bleachers aren’t a great combo   

Immediately to get blonder thereafter   My longtime gal disappeared again. Hope I found a winner in new place I’m trying   



Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 412084If anyone’s wondering how my evening is going...yes that’s a chicken on my ROOF! And diva chicken snuck in again and pecked me because I wouldn’t move my computer. I like my magnetic screen door but kids have GOT to keep gate closed!



Aha might just be my roof marauder lol!  That’s a new one on me 

So, i missed  the 2021 cruise plans...woot.   Ready to share the particulars?  I’m still looking st which one for next year. Nothing jumping out at me


Sue M said:


> Well, $650 later and it’s done. Also needed a Serpentine belt, that I put off from last Service. Thought I better get it done. Had a few cracks. Sigh. All this $ I could be using having fun, like next vacays!



Indeed. That’s a hit, yuck.  Wouldn’t know what it does if my life depended on it


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa, hope MonyK's chicken did not fly up to Keisha's roof, and peck away. 

Too funny, MonyK.  Enjoy hearing about your chickens. 

Yeah, having a car can be expensive too.  Not a nice bill, Sue, when trying to save for another trip.

Keisha, yeah the days of summer camp.  Luckily, the camp they went to, and now working out, provides transportation to and from camp.  Only time I visited, was on family visiting day.  It has been hot, and yeah, those metal bleachers.  Hotter than hot, or colder than freezing. Hence, towel and blanket are in the car for many a year, when soccer and baseball games were watched. 

And ooh, another car thought dark enough out during my pre-dawn morning commute, it turned the headlights on.  Was a very nice and quick commute before the sun rose.   But oh so bright on the horizon now.  And another hot one.  Saying afternoon temps will be around 92.  More clouds in the sky, but oh that sun looks so shiny and liquid ball of golden yellow.  And yes, I did bring my sunglasses, hair tie and hat for lunchtime walk.

So, with those having this more like summer weather, it's a Thirsty Thursday, and all should ensure they drink up.  Stay hydrated, and yeah, into that AC and shade at least some of the day.  Or come to my office, I can tell, sweater will be on soon.  For those not having such a hot feeling day, still drink up, it's good to be hydrated, and all have a Thirsty, Terrific Thursday.

 because you know what that means?


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Enjoying my morning coffee and waiting for the dish guy to show up....wouldn't you know it when I turned on the DirecTV it was working better than it has in months  guess all I had to do was cancel to get it to work.  I still have service until the 17th...crazy.

Have a great day homies


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> As I step onto The hamster wheel, good morning sunshines!  Track camp meet for GD this am  going to be fashionably late, 90 decrees amd metal bleachers aren’t a great combo
> 
> Immediately to get blonder thereafter   My longtime gal disappeared again. Hope I found a winner in new place I’m trying
> 
> 
> 
> Aha might just be my roof marauder lol!  That’s a new one on me
> 
> So, i missed  the 2021 cruise plans...woot.   Ready to share the particulars?  I’m still looking st which one for next year. Nothing jumping out at me
> 
> 
> Indeed. That’s a hit, yuck.  Wouldn’t know what it does if my life depended on it


Yike!  I don’t know what I’d do if I lost my hairdresser!  Been going to him for 20ish years.  I just go in and sit down and he doesn’t have to ask me anything!  
I couldn’t tell you what the serpentine belt does either!  But sure know what the starter does lol!


tink1957 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Enjoying my morning coffee and waiting for the dish guy to show up....wouldn't you know it when I turned on the DirecTV it was working better than it has in months  guess all I had to do was cancel to get it to work.  I still have service until the 17th...crazy.
> 
> Have a great day homies


It’s like going to the mechanic, car has been making noises for weeks, you go in and.....nothing!  Good luck with tv!

Well the rain we’ve been threatened with has arrived.  Torrential early morning. Seems to be a break at the moment. Mr took dogs for a walk. 

We have a bear in the neighbourhood.  Took down our bird feeder and branch it was hanging on the other day. Mr comes back from dog walk and ran into neighbor who said he was outside in back yard watering yesterday and saw the bear.  No ones too concerned, he isn’t attacking anyone. He just ambles along, doesn’t want to see you any more then you want to see him. As it should be.  Don’t want them getting habituated around people. Those are the ones you have to call animal control on. 

Nothing planned today, except trip to the vet for dog food. Will drop off daughter at bus loop for work. 

Yesterday younger daughter came over and spent afternoon with me, mowed lawn.  She won’t use gas mower and uses push mower!  Not as good a job as the gas mower but at least it’s done! And before the rains came.  Very thankful. I went to get us DQ sundae and we sat on the patio enjoying!


----------



## schumigirl

Good morning from a very beautiful and sunny morning.....

Extended the trip a little as friend is doing some work while she is here, so she had to be nearer Glasgow, so a quick hotel shift over to the West Coast....family is closer here too. But we still get to see friends. 

Weather has been gorgeous and this hotel is very pretty too.......suite isn’t quite as luxurious as first one, but we were just glad they could take us. 

Tom got sunburn yesterday........oops!! Didn’t realise just how long we had been in the sun......and diet definitely starts as soon as we’re home! So many lovely meals including cooked breakfasts in hotel which I don’t usually have but they’re so lovely.........

Hope everyone is good..........and Janet......have a wonderful trip and hope roof issues were sorted!!


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe,Tink, Direct TV was just messing with ya.  I hate that, ready to replace, and the thing gets a second wind.  I'd still replace.  And I hope it gives you that better working until the 17th.

Sue, yay, ending the day with ice cream.  I used to like DQ, but the one near us, well, the ice cream, the vanilla, seems to have no flavor at all.  Hence, we stopped going there.  Even the Rita's near it, has custard that has a vanilla flavor to it's vanilla.  But since I had ice cream in the freezer at home, after reading your post, made myself a vanilla milkshake, and since it was plain, decided to chop up some of those thin Reese's Cups, and tossed them in.  Yum, and a nice treat after touring the zoo, as the zoo had a late night for members, and it was still almost too warm out as we toured.

Schumi, yay, a live trip report in Scotland.  Ouch, hope Tom's sunburn is not too painful.  Wonderful, you are having a great time visiting family and friends, and enjoying some lush food, and beautiful weather.

Well, I guess since it is a Friday, saw more cars on the road than I have usually seen, in the wee hour I commute.  Usually, I am the only car, or one of the very few cars, seen until I get to the City limits.  In the middle part of town, where there's a four way stop, most of the time, I am the only one there.  Well, as I came down the street, near that four way stop, there was a car already waiting at the light.  But he was quick to go as the light changed green, and I followed him through the little bit of road, to that four stop.  Across from us, I could see a car.  The car in front of me, let that car turn left.  Then the car in front of me, turned right, and ooh, ready to also turn right, but there was another car behind the one across from us I did not first see, and he turned left so quick, I had to stop my starting to turn right.  Ack, now I am the fourth car in line at the next four way stop, at the next block.  The three all go straight quickly.  Ooh, as I watched and waited for my turn to make the left, all three had then turned left in the parking lot behind the fire house.  And, as I turned left passed the corner fire house as I was turning, realized, ooh, must be a fire call, as usually, that small fire house is dark, and it's all lighted up this morning. Nice, that the doors were not opening as I went past, so very thankful another quiet and easy commute.

And hey!  One more sleep before Keisha's on the road.  Hope you get out of the house at a reasonable time tomorrow morning.  

Finally, ah yes, so thankful it's a Friday.  Even little one is tired from a very hot first week of working at the camp.  And ooh, that's not dark tan yet, seems she got some sunburn on her shoulders.  But otherwise, yeah, she's getting so tan from being outside this week.  I think older one is tired too.  He did not go to the zoo with us, as he said his feet were sore, and wanted to take a shower and relax.  

Ah, the sun is up, if it is 90 or above today, which it is predicted to be, a heat wave we will have; yay!  Summer is here.  Yeah, as as we get that temp up high, starting today, the take your chance to have a thunderstorm bring you rain, and downpour chances too, just in time for the week-end.  Yep, welcome to summer.  

And hey, welcome to Friday all you homies.  Wake up, and have a fantastic Friday today.  

 and oh yes indeed, 


 I hope so, follow on homies, the week is almost a wrap, and we are at another end of the month. As we start the next week, oh hello July.
And that means, next week, I can say, we'll be traveling next month, and two months after that, and six month after that.  Woot!   

Time for that third cup of tea.  Yep, it is surely a Friday!  


A very happy Good Morning and Good Afternoon to all.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo pictures from little one.  It was a beautiful night at the Zoo.

Zoo has some wonderful statues of animals like this one of elephants:



Fun on the swan boats, was nice as a last ride before we left as the zoo closed at 8 last night:




Many were being fed, like this cute bird:



And I think this older gorilla had the right idea:



Finally, I guess a year or two, the zoo put in overhead paths for the animals to travel through.  So far, we have seen tigers, and various monkeys, and lemurs like this guy:



Back to routine programming.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne I loved your elephant picture
My dad was an elephant trainer before ww2 

Enjoy the heat wave you have
Since your high temps started early, you can be used to it for your next vacation in Florida 

Hi to all the homies!

Schumi know you are enjoying your extended vacation back in your homeland_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, no his sunburn isn’t too bad today.....hotel gave us some cooling gel for it and seems to be helping.

Thanks Mac.......being back in the old homeland is so nice.....



Back in hotel enjoying drinks and a selection of appetisers in the hotel bar.......friends went back to Paris earlier this evening.....was so lovely seeing them again.

Again, we’ve been so lucky with the weather, hot and even hotter tomorrow....not sure what we plan to do then, will decide in the morning.....

Sure is quiet on here today........guess everyone is busy.......

Hope everyone has a great weekend.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick stop in before heading home for the weekend. It's a long weekend here with Canada day on Monday  

Looks to be a wet one here for most of the weekend.  Family is coming to visit.  We have decided not to go to the lake with all the rain in the forecast.  We will find plenty of things to do here in the city to keep us occupied.  

Looks like everyone has had some busy days with school finishing up.  Lynne...I just loved your zoo pictures.  We are a zoo loving family ( as long as the zoo has big enclosures for the animals they have and take care of them ) I can wander around all day just watching all the animals



Sue M said:


> Very thankful. I went to get us DQ sundae and we sat on the patio enjoying!



OOOOO I love a good DQ sundae.  We went last night for the last day of school for the boys.  



schumigirl said:


> and diet definitely starts as soon as we’re home


hahahaha....I know that one well.  I need to get my butt outside and starting walking again.  Hopefully this rain goes away.  I'm trying not to complain about the rain,  We were under a number of bans from outdoor anything due to it being extremely dry here.  You couldn't fart outside without worrying about starting a fire.  We had lots of small towns evacuated and home burnt due to wildfires.  Life in Canada...one extreme to the other.   The farmers need the rain...but soon we all need some heat again soon.  

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi lol!  I always say that during a trip to Florida, every Florida trip actually.  The diet starts as soon as I get home.   Glad to hear you’re having a fun trip!

Lynne, DQ is ok around here but my fav is Carvel!  Sadly we don’t have any in Canada.  Come to think about it, I can’t recall any Carvel on the west coast at all  

Went to Aquafit this morning, and errands. Dinner then going up the lane for a neighbourhood ladies get together with some wine and goodies.  
It’s a holiday weekend here Canada Day July 1. My community has celebrations all weekend. Tomorrow (& Sunday) is the Annual Fireman’s Pancake Breakfast. We’ve been going for years. Always run into people. It’s very well supported by the town.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick stop in before heading home for the weekend. It's a long weekend here with Canada day on Monday
> 
> Looks to be a wet one here for most of the weekend.  Family is coming to visit.  We have decided not to go to the lake with all the rain in the forecast.  We will find plenty of things to do here in the city to keep us occupied.
> 
> Looks like everyone has had some busy days with school finishing up.  Lynne...I just loved your zoo pictures.  We are a zoo loving family ( as long as the zoo has big enclosures for the animals they have and take care of them ) I can wander around all day just watching all the animals
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO I love a good DQ sundae.  We went last night for the last day of school for the boys.
> 
> 
> hahahaha....I know that one well.  I need to get my butt outside and starting walking again.  Hopefully this rain goes away.  I'm trying not to complain about the rain,  We were under a number of bans from outdoor anything due to it being extremely dry here.  You couldn't fart outside without worrying about starting a fire.  We had lots of small towns evacuated and home burnt due to wildfires.  Life in Canada...one extreme to the other.   The farmers need the rain...but soon we all need some heat again soon.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!


Happy Canada Day!  Rain here yesterday and a bit this morning. Hopefully it will help the fire situation here.  I haven’t heard if the West Van fire is contained yet. Closed down N bound Sea to Sky.  
 Was Slave Lake evacuated again this year?  I heard the fires were threatening them, I don’t think they recovered from the last one that decimated the town. So sad. 
Not complaining about the rain either, we need it so badly. But sun supposed to return here tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_Hope our Canadian homies here have a great weekend fest for celebrating Canada  Day on the 1st!

We should get a bus and bring all the homies to their place and do a 3 day party 
Food and wine all weekend long _


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Happy Canada Day! Rain here yesterday and a bit this morning. Hopefully it will help the fire situation here. I haven’t heard if the West Van fire is contained yet. Closed down N bound Sea to Sky.
> Was Slave Lake evacuated again this year? I heard the fires were threatening them, I don’t think they recovered from the last one that decimated the town. So sad.
> Not


They were not evacuated.  They did have an 8 he notice for evacuation as it was pretty close.  High Level was evacuated as well as smaller towns and settlements that were.  So w of them did come here.  We had around 1500 evacuated people staying here in hits or with family or friends.  There were some homes burnt, but not as many as the Fort McMurray fires.  It's just normal summers for Alberta and BC.  Hope the fires stay away for your area.  
There are lots of different activities going on here.  Parade, fireworks Sunday night.  Family activities, some local music artists performing on the park.  So hoping to partake in some of the music and fireworks.  
Sounds like you have lots to partake in too.  Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh fires in Canada, scary with closings and evacuations, Pumpkin.

Happy Canada Day weekend to all celebrating this long holiday  weekend.  Love parades and fireworks and, well, all the food.  Pancakes, nice to help out eating them Sue.   

Yeah, I think there is no more actual Carvel stores, but their cakes and other ice cream treats are sold in some of the local grocery stores. 

Very sunny start to this Saturday.  Two loads of wash done and actually hung some stuff I know will dry fast.  Then some errands and pool time.  Sounds like a fun day for us.  Then we have the clash of the cold front with this high warm weather, and some of us will see some severe thunderstorms and chance of tornado has been issued for later this evening,  Here is very much hoping I have neither.

Heat wave continues today, humid 94 before the cold front wins, and mid 80’s the next four or five days .  But I know, those humid and hot days are not done.  Dog days of August tend to be, with many a heat wave started as well go into the later summertime.  And I am loving it.  

Later homies, have a super duper Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

And with another change of plan.......we’re home.

Stayed at a place called Loch Awe last night, saw the forecast for today was bad up there with some rain, so told the hotel it would just be one night instead of two, and left very early this morning for the drive back down South.....

And we are basking in a heatwave down here........arrived 2 hours ago so took us around 7 and a half hours of driving and we are now settling down to a glass of wine and Tom is preparing the grill to cook later.......Kyle was planning to grill tonight anyway, so sent him a message early this morning that we were coming home today and asked him to bring some stuff out for us too and we’d join them......and it is boiling hot here!! We have 91F right now in the garden.......and we are beside the sea! Although we have lots of trees to shelter us from the breeze.......sitting under a shady gazebo right now.....

We did have a lovely time in Scotland, seeing friends, family and having gorgeous weather was fabulous......and we decided next summer we’re going to have a week up there somewhere, just us.......we do have a holiday cottage that belongs to our family up in the wilds,  but, that’s a little too remote for us usually. So maybe we’ll visit Loch Ness then......didn’t make it this trip. But the best laid plans.........still had a wonderful time.

No more trips till Orlando now.........

65 days till September trip and HHN......

152 days till Christmas trip

309 days till May trip!

Not that we count or anything........

Hope everyone’s having a great weekend whatever you may be doing and Keisha.......have a fabulous trip!!!


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Quick drive by. I'm feeling mostly better, but have an outpatient surgery scheduled for Monday afternoon. I'm currently trying to get some much needed chores done around the house since I know I won't feel like doing much of anything Monday and Tuesday. 

Since I probably won't be around Monday - Happy Canada day to our Canadians.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Hope our Canadian homies here have a great weekend fest for celebrating Canada  Day on the 1st!
> 
> We should get a bus and bring all the homies to their place and do a 3 day party
> Food and wine all weekend long _


All are welcomed!  We can watch the fireworks over the inlet from my deck!


Lynne G said:


> Oh fires in Canada, scary with closings and evacuations, Pumpkin.
> 
> Happy Canada Day weekend to all celebrating this long holiday  weekend.  Love parades and fireworks and, well, all the food.  Pancakes, nice to help out eating them Sue.
> 
> Yeah, I think there is no more actual Carvel stores, but their cakes and other ice cream treats are sold in some of the local grocery stores.
> 
> Very sunny start to this Saturday.  Two loads of wash done and actually hung some stuff I know will dry fast.  Then some errands and pool time.  Sounds like a fun day for us.  Then we have the clash of the cold front with this high warm weather, and some of us will see some severe thunderstorms and chance of tornado has been issued for later this evening,  Here is very much hoping I have neither.
> 
> Heat wave continues today, humid 94 before the cold front wins, and mid 80’s the next four or five days .  But I know, those humid and hot days are not done.  Dog days of August tend to be, with many a heat wave started as well go into the later summertime.  And I am loving it.
> 
> Later homies, have a super duper Saturday.


Yes, doing my duty supporting our fire department eatting those pancakes and sausages lol!  All the proceeds are going to our hospital and hospice.  

I have found a couple of Carvel stores in Florida. Down south, near where we stay outside of Ft. Lauderdale. One is in Coral Springs and one in Boca Raton. 


schumigirl said:


> And with another change of plan.......we’re home.
> 
> Stayed at a place called Loch Awe last night, saw the forecast for today was bad up there with some rain, so told the hotel it would just be one night instead of two, and left very early this morning for the drive back down South.....
> 
> And we are basking in a heatwave down here........arrived 2 hours ago so took us around 7 and a half hours of driving and we are now settling down to a glass of wine and Tom is preparing the grill to cook later.......Kyle was planning to grill tonight anyway, so sent him a message early this morning that we were coming home today and asked him to bring some stuff out for us too and we’d join them......and it is boiling hot here!! We have 91F right now in the garden.......and we are beside the sea! Although we have lots of trees to shelter us from the breeze.......sitting under a shady gazebo right now.....
> 
> We did have a lovely time in Scotland, seeing friends, family and having gorgeous weather was fabulous......and we decided next summer we’re going to have a week up there somewhere, just us.......we do have a holiday cottage that belongs to our family up in the wilds,  but, that’s a little too remote for us usually. So maybe we’ll visit Loch Ness then......didn’t make it this trip. But the best laid plans.........still had a wonderful time.
> 
> No more trips till Orlando now.........
> 
> 65 days till September trip and HHN......
> 
> 152 days till Christmas trip
> 
> 309 days till May trip!
> 
> Not that we count or anything........
> 
> Hope everyone’s having a great weekend whatever you may be doing and Keisha.......have a fabulous trip!!!


Welcome home!  We’re BBQing steaks tonight. Sorry your trip got rained out. So no Nessie this trip?  


Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick drive by. I'm feeling mostly better, but have an outpatient surgery scheduled for Monday afternoon. I'm currently trying to get some much needed chores done around the house since I know I won't feel like doing much of anything Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Since I probably won't be around Monday - Happy Canada day to our Canadians.


Thank you. Lots of celebrations here, like Pumpkin.  I love that I can watch the fireworks on my deck!  Still full from Fireman’s Pancake Breakfast. It’s held in the fire hall and always gets tremendous support from the town.  We went early,  at 8:30 and was already starting to fill up, go past 9:00 and there’s lines to get in. 
Good luck to you Monday for your procedure.


----------



## schumigirl

Nah, we left before the rain arrived Sue.......and drove into even warmer weather! Can’t complain about that........we were lucky with the week we had, it was glorious........no Nessie........visited a few other Lochs around. But, plans afoot for a week next year in a cottage based at Loch Ness or Inveraray.....so beautiful up there....enjoy your steaks tonight! Diet starts tomorrow 



Yes, steaks, bbq chicken thighs and few other bits and pieces including the nicest potato salad I ever tasted........friend of Kyle made it up and it was delicious.......told her I need the recipe! 

But we’re melting here! So unusual for us over here.......and although it’s now 7pm.....no sea breeze to cool us down......may have thunder and lightning later........will be glad if it changes the temperature and cools us down a little.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, water was around 82 and felt like bath water.  Was so nice.  Now cleaned up and time for some errands.  So hot out, AC on in car turned on high.  

Glad to hear you made it back safely, Schumi.  Sounds like a good night to grill out.  

Sue, nice you had your full of breakfast and so mice to contribute to those charities.

Keisha, hope your travel was quick and easy.  Have fun with the holiday park stuff.


----------



## macraven

_Real FF, how have you been doing?
We have missed you here_


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all - just tried a quick catch up but so much going on I won’t try and respond to everything.
Had a few beautiful days here on the edge of the Peak District but looks like it’s cooling down now.
Took grandchildren to Toy Story 4 last night - we all thought it was really good and worth the wait!
I have just booked a cottage in Wales for a week for Mr Real’s 60th Birthday in 3 weeks - I had cancelled one I had booked previously when Mum was so ill and couldn’t find anywhere then this one came up new to the rental market and I booked it straight away - an old school house so hope it will be as nice as the pictures.
Will try and catch up some more soon hope you’re all well x


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> _Real FF, how have you been doing?
> We have missed you here_


Thank you Mac - missing all the news but so busy here and things not going too well I hate not having the headspace for “my time” x


----------



## macraven

_We are aware life has been tough for you and wish some of us could live near you to help

For now consider yourself getting many hugs from all the homies here!
‍♀

We keep you in our thoughts 

Read when you can, post when you feel up to it

The trip to Wales sounds super!
Go and have a fun relaxing time there_


----------



## Sue M

Schumi the weather has made the news here. Crazy. 114F in France. A friend of mine just left for vacay in France just as heat wave started. 
For the next 14 days temps here will remain mostly in low 70’s with a spike to 79 or 80.  I’m waiting for the shoe to drop. I know the blistering heat is coming. But for now I’m enjoying the moderate temps we used to have during this time of year.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey to RFF.........




Sue M said:


> Schumi the weather has made the news here. Crazy. 114F in France. A friend of mine just left for vacay in France just as heat wave started.
> For the next 14 days temps here will remain mostly in low 70’s with a spike to 79 or 80.  I’m waiting for the shoe to drop. I know the blistering heat is coming. But for now I’m enjoying the moderate temps we used to have during this time of year.



It is excessive for sure, and not the norm for us. Our friends who went back to Paris called us last night and haven’t been out of their home since they got back......far too hot. We’re just making the most of it while we have it.......but, we’re not as bad as mainland Europe with the heat. But, warm for us. Today hasn’t to be just as bad over here, we should reach high 70’s.  Yes, enjoy your pleasant temps before the heat hits. 



Bit of grocery shopping today, then garden time again today......the Grand Prix is on but not sure I’ll watch it.  Grilling for lunch and dinner again too.....

No plans so far for this week ahead........temps are to cool a little into the low 70’s, so maybe some nice walks along the beach in the mornings....and try to eat a little healthier than we have done these last few weeks! 

Have a great Sunday.........and tomorrow is July!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Another sunny start.  Thankfully, no rain until later today, yep that summer rain chances every late afternoon and evening.  But since the cooler weather did arrive last night, oh the lightning.  Hit a home near us, 2 alarm fire, and hit a tree that fell on a home.  We were in dark red radar color for a good 20 minutes.  But then, the last hour or so of daylight, the sun was out and it was beautiful.  But wow, a day that saw 94 and oh so humid, became a not as humid 73 by the time the rain stopped.  Yeah, 20 degree drop after about an hour of rain around 5 last night.  

So Sunday is upon us, and hope all have a peaceful Sunday.  Last day of June.  Oh my the time flies.

Real, good to hear from ya, so sorry about all you have dealt with, and was nice you got to see the movie with the grandkids.  Sending a hug, and hope for much better times for you and your family.

Lazy Sunday for me too, I hope.  Finished the wash, then trash goes out and cleaning the inside of the car.  Seems kids, um little one, leave shoes and other things and clothes in my car.  Time to take all in, and wipe and vacuum.  I like to do that every once in awhile.  

Ah, time for a shower, as tea is done.  Thought I heard older one stirring, but an oh so quiet morning.  A perfect one in my book.

Later, and sending good wishes and positive thoughts to everyone.  Good Morning.


----------



## macraven

_A quick drop on as getting ready to leave for church 
Strange weather all over the states 

Lynne, not pleasant in your area yesterday with neighborhood lightening strikes!

Schumi, enjoy your nice weather and grilling outside today

Our weather has held the same
Hot and humid but 90’s is normal here

Charade, sending prayers that your surgery goes as normal for you Monday 

Homies, enjoy the rest of your weekend !_


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> an old school house so hope it will be as nice as the pictures.


Sounds really neat. Hope things are improving for you soon!

Hot ball game last night but fun-took the kids as DH ran up to his mom's at the lake-his BF has a boat, and DH mom has a slip but no lift at this new place, They found a lift at a good price, had to haul it over to the slip, took all day. We had tickets to baseball so took kids instead. Love minor league ball!

Came home to find 2 of 5 chickens not in coop. I know it's hot but top of deck stairs NOT a night nesting option. 2nd night in row I've had to put chickens back in coop. The screen door to run is closed, but I've left (screened) windows and big door to nesting area open to get air in there. With run enclosed they are safe from predators, but OMG they get ticked when I am not down there at crack of dawn to let them out: they scratched all the straw out of nesting area, buried their water and food dispensers and generally been destructive. they have lots of room, just spoiled! Also finally got meal worms for them so they should be nicer now!

On deck with fans going, not bad in shade.

Salmon and asparagus for dinner. Maybe smashed potatoes too...


----------



## Monykalyn

Adding-booked a spot at Disney 9/19 to go check out Galaxy's Edge. Now kiddo said she is gonna get up at crack of dawn to go with for EEMH...we will see.  If crowds don't seem bad then will cancel spot and just take our chances, still have one day left on NE tix...


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.....glad you got your chickens sorted! And congrats on the GE spot........I need to go look at what EEMH is......



Well, we didn’t get to grill today, was blowing a hoolie outside.....but ended up at friends home late afternoon and evening, just back in.....she organises a good gathering. And good food too! So, was a lovely evening.....

Hopefully will sleep better tonight as last night was so warm despite the aircon unit in our room.......central aircon is not a thing over here in homes......not needed usually. But 3 or 4 nights a year it would be welcome.....

No idea of plans for the week ahead........

Hope your week is a good one though........


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> need to go look at what EEMH


Extra early magic hours for onsite guests-starting at 6 am. So we need to catch an Uber around 5ish...so we will have to pace ourselves the night before at HHN. 

Got 3 days of work then heading to lake for Independence day (july4th) should be hot and sticky, so perfect pool/lake weather. Gonna take my Cabana Bay float with the seat and drink holder built in (it really is a nice float!) and bob around the cove while the lil fishies nibble the toes    Probably take jetski out early in a cove too.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, spoiled chickens, MonyK.  My neighbor ones surely are.  Most of my neighbor’s backyard is the coop and run for them.  They routinely put new sod in there for them. And yep, none would be out at night, as lots around would be happy to have a chicken dinner.  They even have red lights that blink to scare off animals like our pesky and most resourceful raccoons.  

Peaceful night and was a hot day.  Even though was not as high as 90, it was close, 87, and mostly a very sunny day.  Little one went to a friend’s party and I texted her a free drink to pick up on her way home.  She came home with a huge iced lemonade.  She split it with me and DH.  Yum and was so tasty, almost got brain freeze.  Cooked me right down.  And ack, the AC has been running almost all day.

Ah, back to routine and a yay!  MonyK going to get some mouse time in.  Nice and what a wake up time.  Think an afternoon nap would be a good thing to do on a HHN night the same day.

Hope all are going to have a very good night sleep.  

And a hehe, when my total at register in store was said by the clerk, he says it was a few years before the year he was born.  Little one remarked I would not say how old I was.  Yeah, I said to clerk, I am old enough you could be my son.  Felt really old then.


----------



## Squirlz

We took two cars to a car show yesterday.  The new Ironman got much more attention than the Morgan!  It was fun.


----------



## schumigirl

​







​



​​


​​


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Monyk that is early.....and now you said what the letters mean...it`s so obvious!!!! 

Your holiday visit sounds amazing......spending time by a lake sounds like bliss to me!!! 


 Yes Lynne, no need to repeat ages after a certain age......lol......only a brave person asks...….

Love frozen lemonade...…..87F is good!!!! 



Looking good squirlz!! Love a car show...…


mac....hope your weather stays lovely, but not too sticky.....


charade....good luck today. 



And we are in July...……..it`s another of those moments you wonder where has the year gone.....

One of the hotels we were staying in last week had signs up suggesting you book now for the C word!!!!! Far too early to even think about that, although last few years we`ve had cards appear in the stores in August!! That is ridiculous...….and I love Christmas...….but seriously!!!!

New favourite breakfast...….one slice of white toast or a brioche baguette......avocado with some thinly sliced baked ham or smoked salmon...….delicious!! 

No plans for today, may do some house cleaning this morning...….Tom wants to wash the car...….again!!! 

Dull so far this morning, not to be too hot today, maybe 70F.....good day for housework.....making beef burgers for dinner tonight, Tom will grill them outside as it`ll be nicer later and maybe some chicken on skewers......sounds good!! 

Have a great Monday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, Squirlz, I like seeing the cars and looked like a nice car show.

Ah, dinner at Schumi's.  All on the grill for dinner sound perfect.  

Charade, hope your out patient visit goes perfectly and you will be feeling better and resting after.

Keisha, hope you are having fun. Let us know which park or parks you end up on the 4th.  

Stepped out the door, it was 64.  And actually felt quite refreshing.  In the office?  Another matter.  Seems the AC unit failed last night.  Depending on how it feels, I may be teleworking shortly.  Thankfully, quiet and not too warm.  No need for sweater today, that I am very sure of.

With that, 
  - Yep, Happy Canada Day to all the Canadian homies.  Hope the fireworks and food are good.

  And, ooh it's getting hot inside office.  That teleworking may commence even earlier.

Later homies.
  Yep,my only nephew's birthday is today.


----------



## macraven

_Was looking for the Canadian flag to oost

Found it the other day and used it 

Anyway, hope our homies in Canada have a fab celebration today!

Nothing new in my area
Hot and humid but not an issue as ac in car, house and all stores

Hope all are doing fine and having a great Monday _


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Came home to find 2 of 5 chickens not in coop. I know it's hot but top of deck stairs NOT a night nesting option. 2nd night in row I've had to put chickens back in coop. The screen door to run is closed, but I've left (screened) windows and big door to nesting area open to get air in there. With run enclosed they are safe from predators, but OMG they get ticked when I am not down there at crack of dawn to let them out: they scratched all the straw out of nesting area, buried their water and food dispensers and generally been destructive. they have lots of room, just spoiled! Also finally got meal worms for them so they should be nicer now!
> 
> On deck with fans going, not bad in shade.
> 
> Salmon and asparagus for dinner. Maybe smashed potatoes too...


Chickens at it again!  Keeping you on your toes! 


schumigirl said:


> MonyK.....glad you got your chickens sorted! And congrats on the GE spot........I need to go look at what EEMH is......
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we didn’t get to grill today, was blowing a hoolie outside.....but ended up at friends home late afternoon and evening, just back in.....she organises a good gathering. And good food too! So, was a lovely evening.....
> 
> Hopefully will sleep better tonight as last night was so warm despite the aircon unit in our room.......central aircon is not a thing over here in homes......not needed usually. But 3 or 4 nights a year it would be welcome.....
> 
> No idea of plans for the week ahead........
> 
> Hope your week is a good one though........


AC was never a thing here either until 5-6yrs ago when the heat stayed around all summer. Usually summers here were mild, 70s-80 F. And maybe a few days a spike to really hot. But the past few years the heat has been high 80s-90F and constant.


Monykalyn said:


> Extra early magic hours for onsite guests-starting at 6 am. So we need to catch an Uber around 5ish...so we will have to pace ourselves the night before at HHN.
> 
> Got 3 days of work then heading to lake for Independence day (july4th) should be hot and sticky, so perfect pool/lake weather. Gonna take my Cabana Bay float with the seat and drink holder built in (it really is a nice float!) and bob around the cove while the lil fishies nibble the toes    Probably take jetski out early in a cove too.


Congrats for fitting in a WDW day. What resort are you staying at?  6am ugh, but may be only way to get in. I don’t know if we’ll get into DL GE in August. We’re there 5 days so before trip I’ll start monitoring the DL thread and see what people’s experiences are.
I love floating around any body of water!  I have a lounger with a back and drink holder in arm rest I use at the local lake!  And I have an inflatable pool noodle for the pool when I travel!
Salmon and asparagus sounds yummy.


Squirlz said:


> We took two cars to a car show yesterday.  The new Ironman got much more attention than the Morgan!  It was fun.
> 
> View attachment 413217


Both cars look great!


schumigirl said:


> Oh Monyk that is early.....and now you said what the letters mean...it`s so obvious!!!!
> 
> Your holiday visit sounds amazing......spending time by a lake sounds like bliss to me!!!
> 
> 
> Yes Lynne, no need to repeat ages after a certain age......lol......only a brave person asks...….
> 
> Love frozen lemonade...…..87F is good!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good squirlz!! Love a car show...…
> 
> 
> mac....hope your weather stays lovely, but not too sticky.....
> 
> 
> charade....good luck today.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are in July...……..it`s another of those moments you wonder where has the year gone.....
> 
> One of the hotels we were staying in last week had signs up suggesting you book now for the C word!!!!! Far too early to even think about that, although last few years we`ve had cards appear in the stores in August!! That is ridiculous...….and I love Christmas...….but seriously!!!!
> 
> New favourite breakfast...….one slice of white toast or a brioche baguette......avocado with some thinly sliced baked ham or smoked salmon...….delicious!!
> 
> No plans for today, may do some house cleaning this morning...….Tom wants to wash the car...….again!!!
> 
> Dull so far this morning, not to be too hot today, maybe 70F.....good day for housework.....making beef burgers for dinner tonight, Tom will grill them outside as it`ll be nicer later and maybe some chicken on skewers......sounds good!!
> 
> Have a great Monday...…..


Can’t stand when retailers start with Christmas and summer hasn’t even begun. Same with shops clearing out summer clothes for fall clothing in June. Ugh.
I have avocado toast for lunch sometimes. It’s yummy!  Burgers sound great, one of my favs. But chicken on the bbq for us tonight.

Canada Day here. No plans really. Except will watch the fireworks over the inlet from our balcony tonight. Need to whip vacuum around this morning.
Going up to 75 today, sunny.
Checking travel for August DL trip and my hotel rates dropped again. Yay. Nothing earth shattering but another $60+ is 2 TS dinners or 4 QS meals! 
My Sept UA trip is a go. So went ahead and booked air. Booked a red eye   for the flight down, so have full first day. Going home just booked my economy plus ticket. Only using miles one way. By the time I finished booking my first ticket then went to book return the price increased $50 sheesh.  Glad I had HRH booked after we returned from RPH cause room increased by $100!   We have poolview rooms booked. Going with my travel buddy in LA.  Our reservations are linked so hopefully we’ll have rooms close by. At RPH our rooms were directly opposite each other.
Our flights land at similar times in MCO. I think we’re 30 min apart 
Anyone know good room requests for pool view at HRH?  Aside from high floor?


----------



## Sue M

Lynne thanks for Canada  Day wishes!  Stay cool!

Charade sending good thoughts to you today.


----------



## Lynne G

If anyone would know HRH well, I'd say Patty.  Hopefully she's reading the SANS and Joe is doing better.

Ah, the AC did come on.  Not the ice box we had, but good enough to not feel so warm.

Decided to get coffee, and once on awhile I get indigestion from drinking it.  Sigh, it's one of those times.  

And yeah, my flight is 5:45am, Sue, so I get ya, for sure.  Means a 4am arrival at airport, so leaving home around 3am.  And yay!  For a HRH September trip.    

Hey Mac, hope you are doing well, and the cats have their own AC vents.  My two labs used to each sit in front of the two vents in my dining room.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> If anyone would know HRH well, I'd say Patty.  Hopefully she's reading the SANS and Joe is doing better.
> 
> Ah, the AC did come on.  Not the ice box we had, but good enough to not feel so warm.
> 
> Decided to get coffee, and once on awhile I get indigestion from drinking it.  Sigh, it's one of those times.
> 
> And yeah, my flight is 5:45am, Sue, so I get ya, for sure.  Means a 4am arrival at airport, so leaving home around 3am.  And yay!  For a HRH September trip.
> 
> Hey Mac, hope you are doing well, and the cats have their own AC vents.  My two labs used to each sit in front of the two vents in my dining room.


My flight leaves local airport at 7:30pm then connect in SeaTac for 9:30 direct flight, but land at MCO at 6:05 am EST. Hope I can get a nap in. I’ll have a change of clothes packed in my carry on to change into once I arrive. I get cold on plane and wear long pants.   
My usual flight leaves home at 6am, so I hear ya on getting to the airport in the middle of the night, yuck. But the good thing is no long waits for security. The bad part for us coming from west coast is when I take the 6am flight we loose the whole day, don’t land until 5pm.  

This trip I decided to try the bus shuttle since it’s only me.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh got ya, Sue.  Did a red eye from the West Coast and I think I slept late then next day, the last time we did LA.  Also got in around 6:30am Eastern Time.  Can't remember, but I know one way was a little shorter than the other.  Was, I think, about a 5 or 5 and 1/2 hour direct for me, plus adding 3 hours for time change.  I can sleep on the plane, no problem.  I was always scared I wouldn't wake up in time.  I was lucky, last time I did that,  I was also solo, so I sat in the back, and no one was in the two seats next to me.  I asked the attendant if I could lay down across the seats.  Yep, so that's what I did, and I did wake up just as we were landing.  

Yep, I usually have a jacket in my carry on, just in case I get cold, and shorts to change into.  I tend to wear light weight pants, then change while I am waiting for my bag.  In August, our flight lands at almost 10pm.  Hoping it's faster than scheduled. On way home, get home just after 10pm.  Hoping that one is quicker too.  

Here's hoping my October rental goes back down.  So far, it's up almost 100 dollars over the reservation I had made months ago.  I will keep trying though.  Seems I still may rent, as my August one went down 6 and 1/2 dollars so far.  Hoping that also goes down before we leave, or else still thinking of hiring a limo.  


Hope your flights go smooth and quick. Long night for ya.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I find my car rentals go down quite a bit, especially starting a month before.  I’m always checking.  And that last month I check daily.  I always end up with Alamo, for me their rates are always lower than Budget or Avis. I wish Avis was lower since it’s so handy, I return car rental after we check in. But I pick up car in Lauderdale and have it around a week. We don’t need a car once we arrive in Universal. Or WDW. On the occasion that we go off site Uber or Lyft works well. And cheaper than paying for car rental + parking.


----------



## schumigirl

Red eyes don’t sound fun.......overnight flights are killers too, but we still do it.......  


Our night flights are usually warm, I’m sure they turn the heat up so everyone will sleep.......day flights over can be either way. We get an amenity pack with headphones and eye masks and other little items, but you also get a warm pair of socks that once I put on, I’m warm even if the plane is cool. And a blanket of course......have been known to just wrap the blanket round my legs like a little old lady .......but hey, I’m warm!!!

Friends popped in for a quick drink earlier, did manage to sit out for a little while, but put the patio heater on.....then came inside......sat on the sofas off the kitchen where it was warm.......

Almost bedtime here.......it does seem to be getting darker tonight......of course I could be imagining that.....


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Red eyes don’t sound fun.......overnight flights are killers too, but we still do it.......
> 
> 
> Our night flights are usually warm, I’m sure they turn the heat up so everyone will sleep.......day flights over can be either way. We get an amenity pack with headphones and eye masks and other little items, but you also get a warm pair of socks that once I put on, I’m warm even if the plane is cool. And a blanket of course......have been known to just wrap the blanket round my legs like a little old lady .......but hey, I’m warm!!!
> 
> Friends popped in for a quick drink earlier, did manage to sit out for a little while, but put the patio heater on.....then came inside......sat on the sofas off the kitchen where it was warm.......
> 
> Almost bedtime here.......it does seem to be getting darker tonight......of course I could be imagining that.....


I still have my amenity pack from when I flew Virgin!  But I usually bring my own blanket!  I have a light fleece one.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I still have my amenity pack from when I flew Virgin!  But I usually bring my own blanket!  I have a light fleece one.



Lol......you kept it, really!!! That is cute.....We do like little souvenirs of things too.  I have kept one pair of socks from premium that I use when I’m in a hotel for walking on the carpet, and I have one eye mask as it’s purple.......but Virgin Premium amenity kit is alright.......

I’m always amazed when I see folks carrying their own pillows......full sized ones!! Eh no.......I sleep ok on a flight if it’s quiet with no kids squawking.......


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Lol......you kept it, really!!! That is cute.....We do like little souvenirs of things too.  I have kept one pair of socks from premium that I use when I’m in a hotel for walking on the carpet, and I have one eye mask as it’s purple.......but Virgin Premium amenity kit is alright.......
> 
> I’m always amazed when I see folks carrying their own pillows......full sized ones!! Eh no.......I sleep ok on a flight if it’s quiet with no kids squawking.......


Yes!  Can always use those things again when traveling and the red pouch is good for keeping cords in. The Virgin First Class was nice. Too bad they are no more. Alaska took them over, and although I love Alaska esp their customer service which is tops the Virgin 1st & Premium economy was better. 
I do love my suvies lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, SW gets you pretzels and crackers neither little one or I like.  We tend to bring some snacks with us.   Though our flights to Orlando are around 2 and 1/2 hours,  Actual flight time is 2 or less, but they always build in 20 or so minutes for getting out and in the terminal.   I hate when we have to circle and when you count more than 5 planes ahead of yours to take off.  

Made my own Mac and cheese, with some grilled ham sandwiches.  Did not feel like cooking much.  

Have a nice night all.


----------



## macraven

_Sue I have a list of 8 room numbers I have stayed at HRH
I’ll look for that list to share with uou
I do remember 7100 a king suite had a fantastic view of the pool
All the 100 #’s should have same view of all the floors 

Charade hope your surgery went fine and you have no pain and able to rest tonight

Think it was Lynne that mentioned ac
Have had ours on 24/7 since late March 
Can’t live without it once the spring is here

And when temps drop, heat pump time ..
Lol

Hope all the homies are doing fine!_


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue I have a list of 8 room numbers I have stayed at HRH
> I’ll look for that list to share with uou
> I do remember 7100 a king suite had a fantastic view of the pool
> All the 100 #’s should have same view of all the floors
> 
> Charade hope your surgery went fine and you have no pain and able to rest tonight
> 
> Think it was Lynne that mentioned ac
> Have had ours on 24/7 since late March
> Can’t live without it once the spring is here
> 
> And when temps drop, heat pump time ..
> Lol
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!_


Thanks. I booked a double queen pool view room. Wish they had King but it doesn’t look like unless it’s a suite. But since it’s just me in room no suite needed.  My friend and I prefer having our own rooms.  My oldest is convinced I can’t possibly have a good time without her


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Yes!  Can always use those things again when traveling and the red pouch is good for keeping cords in. The Virgin First Class was nice. Too bad they are no more. Alaska took them over, and although I love Alaska esp their customer service which is tops the Virgin 1st & Premium economy was better.
> I do love my suvies lol.




So, Alaska Air took over certain routes Virgin America took? I didn’t realise they had sold off some of it......I saw some Virgin America planes when we landed at JFK......I’ve never flown Virgin America flights. Only ever flown Jet Blue internally.......they were decent. 

Virgin Atlantic are good. Top notch service And Premium and Upper get a purple amenities package instead of red......Tom said that’s why I won’t fly economy......lol.....not true......will be sorry when they phase out the Jumbo Jets.....we love being upstairs in the bubble........but long as I have a comfortable seat and get there safely I don’t care who I fly with........only airline I wouldn’t use again is British Airways.....most uncomfortable Business class seats ever and on an almost 10 hour flight, that’s not good!! 


Lynne.....home made mac n cheese is classic!!! A firm favourite in our home........I’ve been given a recipe using condensed milk and it’s supposed to be heavenly......just haven’t got around to trying it yet......I hear you on waiting on other flights taking off.......when we left JFK last month, we taxied for almost 45 minutes, thought we were driving there at one point......then waited in line behind 8 other flights and a storm had come in so the gap between take offs was longer......we were almost an hour late taking off. You just want to get where you’re going when you’re in a plane.....

mac......I’m so jealous of your constant temps!! And wish we had temps to need AC!! You know I like it warm.......

Hope Charade is doing ok after her procedure.........



Good Tuesday morning........

Beautiful sunny morning, albeit very early again.......going to look at replacing our garden sprinkler system today......found a leak in it yesterday. Not a fun thing to replace. Hopefully it can be repaired and not need a full replacement.....I haven’t a clue about these things! 

So, out this morning to see our options and then if it’s warm and nice will sit outside with laptop, if not will have Wimbledon on depending on who’s playing....very impressed with the young girl who beat Venus Williams yesterday.......

Too early for breakfast yet, cup of lemon tea for now and around an hour and a half till breakfast. 

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I woke up at 1:30 and have not been able to get back to sleep. 
The procedure yesterday went well. I am just tired and a little sore. I’m going to take today off work and basically do nothing all day. We have some friends coming over for supper tonight. Dh will be cooking burgers on the grill, and I don’t have to do much of anything. 
I think I will go and see what’s on TV at 3:00 in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Charade, I hope this finds you sleeping well, and sorry to hear you are a very late night owl this early morning.  Happy to hear your procedure went well, and I hope the soreness goes away quickly.  Nice to be able to chill and recover today. Sending well wishes your way.

Ah, weather guy on the car radio, yep the three H's today, hazy, hot and humid.  Ugh, the AC did come on in the office yesterday afternoon.  Apparently, is not working right now.  Almost icky balmy inside.  I hope the AC goes on soon.  And 71 at 5:30 this morning, and now, oh the ball of very bright golden yellow is on the horizon.  Good Morning all!  

Schumi, hope the repair is not much, and sprinklers working well again.  I'd join ya for that lemon tea.  Like it too. Hope the weather is such, you can enjoy some outside time.

With that, a Tuesday it is, and Mac may leave her nice cool AC and make a Taco Bell run.  Yep, 

 Why yes it is, so all the homies, welcome to Tuesday, and enjoy a taco or two.  

Time for tea for me.  Not lemon, but a tastykake was enjoyed.


----------



## macraven

_Yea for taco Tuesday _


----------



## Charade67

I didn’t get back to sleep until after 6:00 and then only slept a few hours. Maybe I will get in a nap today. 

We are starting on our next home repair - roof replacement. When we moved in 3 years ago the inspector said we probably would need to look at replacing in about 5 years. We have had so much rain and stormy weather lately that we decided to go ahead and start getting estimates. We had a storm come through on Saturday that took out 2 large trees nearby and damaged some of the construction on a new office building. 

Schumi - Hope you are able to get the sprinkler repaired and don’tt have to replace.

Lynne - Hope you are able to get a/c back at work soon. I don’t think I ever asked. What type of work do you do?

Mac - Enjoy your tacos. 

I am trying to get a little light cleaning done around the house before our friends come over. Dh is no help. He doesn’t See any of the mess.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like my DH , Charade.  Hope you do get a nap in this afternoon.  

Yep, now teleworking, as was getting a not so nice headache with the heat in my office.  Lucky we can telework as have a thin client so as long as I can connect, does not matter where.     

Mac, hope you are doing well, and picked up something I will give ya when I see ya in September. I should be landing around 8am, so would be at SF around 9 or 9:30.  Will text when I get settled in.  Hope a room is ready.

Ah, tea for me, in my home mug,  nice.

And happy to be in AC, 94 today with 60 to 70 percent humidity this afternoon.  Humidity anyone?


----------



## Sue M

Schumi yes Alaska which is imo top notch, it’s the only airline I’ll fly now to Florida. Their hub is in Seattle. Did take over Virgin America. But have to say, Virgin had better Amenities for First incl lay flat seats. Very nice for a domestic airline. 
Good luck with your sprinklers!  

Charade good to see you check in!  And are feeling mostly ok. Hope you get a nap in today. 
We had our roof replaced about 5 years ago. Went with a suggestion from contractor friend. They did a great job. Got gutters done too. 

Lynne  stay cool!  


Went from hot yesterday to cool and early morning rain today.  Rain stopped but don’t think sun will appear.  
Went down to the inlet with oldest to have a look at the Canada Day celebrations and got an icecream, took a stroll.  Watched the fireworks from our balcony later.  Also watched a little bat flying around our yard!  Hope he ate lots of mosquitoes!  Not that we have many in our area. 
Tonight going with my daughters to see Toy Story 4.


----------



## Sue M

A couple of photos down at the inlet.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _Yea for taco Tuesday _



Enjoy those tacos mac!!!



Charade67 said:


> I didn’t get back to sleep until after 6:00 and then only slept a few hours. Maybe I will get in a nap today.
> 
> We are starting on our next home repair - roof replacement. When we moved in 3 years ago the inspector said we probably would need to look at replacing in about 5 years. We have had so much rain and stormy weather lately that we decided to go ahead and start getting estimates. We had a storm come through on Saturday that took out 2 large trees nearby and damaged some of the construction on a new office building.
> 
> Schumi - Hope you are able to get the sprinkler repaired and don’tt have to replace.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you are able to get a/c back at work soon. I don’t think I ever asked. What type of work do you do?
> 
> Mac - Enjoy your tacos.
> 
> I am trying to get a little light cleaning done around the house before our friends come over. Dh is no help. He doesn’t See any of the mess.



Glad you’re doing ok Charade.......and don’t worry about the housework.....real friends don’t care if it’s a little untidy, they know you’ve been not at your best last two days......enjoy your evening.

Roofs are a large undertaking......we had some building work done a while back......I hated the dust everywhere!!! But, things need doing.



Lynne G said:


> Sounds like my DH , Charade.  Hope you do get a nap in this afternoon.
> 
> Yep, now teleworking, as was getting a not so nice headache with the heat in my office.  Lucky we can telework as have a thin client so as long as I can connect, does not matter where.
> 
> Mac, hope you are doing well, and picked up something I will give ya when I see ya in September. I should be landing around 8am, so would be at SF around 9 or 9:30.  Will text when I get settled in.  Hope a room is ready.
> 
> Ah, tea for me, in my home mug,  nice.
> 
> And happy to be in AC, 94 today with 60 to 70 percent humidity this afternoon.  Humidity anyone?



Hope your tea was good and headache has gone. It’s a miserable feeling......



Sue M said:


> Schumi yes Alaska which is imo top notch, it’s the only airline I’ll fly now to Florida. Their hub is in Seattle. Did take over Virgin America. But have to say, Virgin had better Amenities for First incl lay flat seats. Very nice for a domestic airline.
> Good luck with your sprinklers!
> 
> Charade good to see you check in!  And are feeling mostly ok. Hope you get a nap in today.
> We had our roof replaced about 5 years ago. Went with a suggestion from contractor friend. They did a great job. Got gutters done too.
> 
> Lynne  stay cool!
> 
> 
> Went from hot yesterday to cool and early morning rain today.  Rain stopped but don’t think sun will appear.
> Went down to the inlet with oldest to have a look at the Canada Day celebrations and got an icecream, took a stroll.  Watched the fireworks from our balcony later.  Also watched a little bat flying around our yard!  Hope he ate lots of mosquitoes!  Not that we have many in our area.
> Tonight going with my daughters to see Toy Story 4.



I didn’t know Virgin America had lay flat beds? That’s a nice little perk for flying.......I think they just have recliners now???.......my Friends flew with them from Vegas and had only recliners that they said weren’t in the best shape......Glad you have a carrier you like.

We have two to choose from as we will only fly direct and British carriers, and both Premium services are excellent.....we are lucky.



Well, sprinkler system can be fixed.......company coming out tomorrow to repair it. It’s not exactly an essential item, but it’s handy.

Grilling tonight too.......got to take advantage while the weather is decent. Little mix of food.

Dentist appointment for Tom in the morning.......then not much else.....planning a lazy day......although as one of my friends reminded me....all my days are lazy! I guess they are......Thursday morning is helping organise the church fayre for middle of July when the schools break up.......we do put on a good fayre in our village. And Friday morning is my volunteer day for nursery in the village too. Who says all my days are lazy.....

Time for a cuppa while Tom cleans the grill outside.......still very mild outside......

Keisha is having amazing weather in Orlando..........real feel temp today is 103F!!!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Enjoy those tacos mac!!!
> 
> 
> I didn’t know Virgin America had lay flat beds? That’s a nice little perk for flying.......I think they just have recliners now???.......my Friends flew with them from Vegas and had only recliners that they said weren’t in the best shape......Glad you have a carrier you like.
> 
> We have two to choose from as we will only fly direct and British carriers, and both Premium services are excellent.....we are lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sprinkler system can be fixed.......company coming out tomorrow to repair it. It’s not exactly an essential item, but it’s handy.


Its such a hassle flying Canadian airlines from here to Orlando I avoid it at all costs. No direct flights. You have to change usually in Toronto or Montreal. Have to go to carousel to get luggage and go thru customs, then re check luggage and get connection to Mco.  I think I heard they changed procedures and you don’t actually have to physically get luggage anymore, you have to somehow identify by looking at pictures on a screen?  Don’t know. But it’s still a pain.
I much prefer using an American airline and go thru customs here and be done with it. Our local airport has US customs.   
The Virgin planes have been converted to Alaska and wouldn’t be surprised that they took out the lay flat seats in 1st. Alaska just has the regular reclining seats.  I heard they added foot rests, that would be nice. Guess I’ll find out next month for LA trip.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Glad you’re doing ok Charade.......and don’t worry about the housework.....real friends don’t care if it’s a little untidy, they know you’ve been not at your best last two days......enjoy your evening.


This is true, but at the minimum I needed to clean the bathroom and vacuum the cat hair off the back of the sofas. 

Dh has gone to the grocery to pick up some stuff for tonight. I asked him to get stuff to make s’mores.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes direct is the only way to go Sue.......although if indirect was our only option I’d take it........lol......

I know a few folks who fly to Ireland first and you complete immigration there which saves time in MCO, but never appealed to me in any way to do that.......we have Global Entry so no worries about that. But the thought of adding several hours onto an already long 9 and a half hour flight doesn’t sound much fun to me! You do right doing it as easy as possible. 


Charade, yes those sound like things you want to do.....



We are really going through the liquid soaps from Bath & Body! We have four left.......although my friends little granddaughter Elise does like to leave with one every so often.......she loves them! She took the last Island Papaya scented one day before we left for Scotland.......will have to stock up again in September......along with a few other things of course......

Settling down to a night in front of tv and catching up with emails and other such stuff......


----------



## macraven

_Sue, how long is the flight for you to LA?

Are you very far from the airport that has Alaska Air?

I know it’s a long flight for you when you go to the east coast in the states 

Thought I was done with my errands this morning but had to go out again around 2:30 today
Stinking hot
95 F and humid

Not an issue leaving the house as my car is garage kept attached to the house so it is not hot in it
Once I leave the car to enter a store, and then return an hour later, I melt...

Yea Taco Bell tonight!
We don’t leave the house until 7:30/8:00, temps will be better then

Charade I hope you are feeling a bit more chipper this afternoon 
Enjoy your company tomight

Lynne has the headache eased up now?
Are you working from home this afternoon 
Feel better fast

Schumi once you get the lawn sprinklers fixed tomorrow you and Tom can run naked thru the sprinklers 

If you still have the high 70’s temps, it will be a fun way to cool off_


----------



## macraven

_Has Bobbie returned home yet from their trip?_


----------



## schumigirl

Now there’s an image mac.....

74 tomorrow maybe a little higher........not quite warm enough for that! 

Enjoy your dinner tonight.......and yes waiting till it cools down is a good idea......



9.30pm here and we’re both yawning our heads off........Kyle was out but not long back in, and said it’s quite cool out......so we popped out and yep, feels chilly! Will have some upstairs windows open tonight and it’ll be lovely....it’s easier to sleep when there’s fresh air in the room. 

Although my eyes are stinging beyond belief tonight.......we apparently have a Very High Pollen count down here today and next few days.......glad I don’t have full blown hay fever...not pleasant.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.  We had lots of rain, so we didn't go to the lake to just relax and get some fishing in.  The bil and his girlfriend came to visit.  So we spent the weekend shopping with them as they live way north of us where there is no shopping and everything costs a fortune.  We did have one nice dinner out to The Keg - which is a great Canadian steak house.  It's pricey, but a nice treat.  We usually will go in the winter as the hubby can grill a steak as good or even better than there. 

We got to watch the parade yesterday.  We didn't go to the fireworks on Sunday night.  They were at midnight, and we just couldn't stay awake any longer - we were both too tired and full from our yummy steak dinner.  It is still not really dark out yet at that time, so you can see them...but it's still not as nice as watching them in complete dark.  But I do notice the days are starting to get shorter already    

The hubby also bought an Instant Pot while he was out shopping ( and I was slaving away at the second job   ).  We had been on the fence about buying one.  They were at an awesome price at Best Buy, s he bought it.  We had an instant pot experiment day yesterday...so far we like it.  We will see how it goes the more we use it.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Sue, how long is the flight for you to LA?
> 
> Are you very far from the airport that has Alaska Air?
> 
> I know it’s a long flight for you when you go to the east coast in the states
> 
> Thought I was done with my errands this morning but had to go out again around 2:30 today
> Stinking hot
> 95 F and humid
> 
> Not an issue leaving the house as my car is garage kept attached to the house so it is not hot in it
> Once I leave the car to enter a store, and then return an hour later, I melt...
> 
> Yea Taco Bell tonight!
> We don’t leave the house until 7:30/8:00, temps will be better then
> 
> Charade I hope you are feeling a bit more chipper this afternoon
> Enjoy your company tomight
> 
> Lynne has the headache eased up now?
> Are you working from home this afternoon
> Feel better fast
> 
> Schumi once you get the lawn sprinklers fixed tomorrow you and Tom can run naked thru the sprinklers
> 
> If you still have the high 70’s temps, it will be a fun way to cool off_


No fun getting into a roasting car. I have one of those silver reflectors for when it gets hot guess it helps somewhat but in Florida I have to take a hotel towel and drape it over steering wheel so I can touch it! 

My flight to LA is short!  Comparatively lol.  Alaska flys out of my home airport, but flights go to SeaTac where I pick up my flight direct from there to either LA or Florida.  It’s a commuter jet usually, although sometimes it’s a 737.  Flight from SeaTac is 3 hrs. to LA.  If I feel like it I could drive the 3 hrs to SeaTac, all depends on if there is a better deal because I’d also have to include a hotel stay too.  The commuter flight is 45 min!  The turnover time is great, by the time you get off the flight and walk over to the gate the next flight is loading. 


schumigirl said:


> Now there’s an image mac.....
> 
> 74 tomorrow maybe a little higher........not quite warm enough for that!
> 
> Enjoy your dinner tonight.......and yes waiting till it cools down is a good idea......
> 
> 
> 
> 9.30pm here and we’re both yawning our heads off........Kyle was out but not long back in, and said it’s quite cool out......so we popped out and yep, feels chilly! Will have some upstairs windows open tonight and it’ll be lovely....it’s easier to sleep when there’s fresh air in the room.
> 
> Although my eyes are stinging beyond belief tonight.......we apparently have a Very High Pollen count down here today and next few days.......glad I don’t have full blown hay fever...not pleasant.


Hope your eyes feel better. Do you use allergy eye drops?  hay fever usually gets me in the sinuses.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.  We had lots of rain, so we didn't go to the lake to just relax and get some fishing in.  The bil and his girlfriend came to visit.  So we spent the weekend shopping with them as they live way north of us where there is no shopping and everything costs a fortune.  We did have one nice dinner out to The Keg - which is a great Canadian steak house.  It's pricey, but a nice treat.  We usually will go in the winter as the hubby can grill a steak as good or even better than there.
> 
> We got to watch the parade yesterday.  We didn't go to the fireworks on Sunday night.  They were at midnight, and we just couldn't stay awake any longer - we were both too tired and full from our yummy steak dinner.  It is still not really dark out yet at that time, so you can see them...but it's still not as nice as watching them in complete dark.  But I do notice the days are starting to get shorter already
> 
> The hubby also bought an Instant Pot while he was out shopping ( and I was slaving away at the second job   ).  We had been on the fence about buying one.  They were at an awesome price at Best Buy, s he bought it.  We had an instant pot experiment day yesterday...so far we like it.  We will see how it goes the more we use it.


Love my Instant Pot. I picked it up a couple of years ago during a sale at The Bay.  There’s a ton of web sites with recipes, this old gal is one. Amy + Jacky is another one I like.
Haven’t been to a Keg in a few years!  And there’s one relatively near by.  As you mentioned, you can get just as good a steak and grill it yourself for half the price. But I still enjoy going, I should round up the ladies next time they have the lobster fest going.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshine’s. GD has been keeping us on our toes. Another lovely stay at Wyndham BC. Just checked into home - AKVJ

My mini me is impressed w our view


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshine’s. GD has been keeping us on our toes. Another lovely stay at Wyndham BC. Just checked into home - AKVJ
> 
> My mini me is impressed w our view
> View attachment 413803



Better than the view I had. All I got to see were impalas (not the car)


----------



## macraven

_Keisha, you can never go wrong having a view of giraffes 

Bet you are having fun !_


----------



## macraven

_Pumpkin, what did you make for dinner tonight in your new instant pot?_


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.......love a good steakhouse!! I agree most folks can cook a good steak at home, but we still love going out for a really good meal We haven’t cooked nor cleaned up after.........can’t be beaten! And enjoy the instant pot.....

Sue, I’ve never bought anything for itchy eyes as I keep saying I don’t have hay fever.......lol.......but will go to the pharmacy today as pollen is tobe sky high next few days. It’s a different pollen that gets me in the nose....so yes, I feel your pain. Horrible thing hay fever.

Keisha....glad to see you pop in......nice the trip is going well and nice picture!! Enjoy the rest of the trip.........

mac......hope the tacos were good last night! I wish I liked them......although I do eat a lot of avocado........is that even close.....lol......



Absolutely gorgeous day so far today.......sun is bursting and feels warm.....supposed to be only mid to low 70’s but it feels like that already here......think I need to go change as I’m maybe a little overdressed for the day........will change into a dress........

Heading out soon for DH dentist appt..........always fun!

Definitely grilling tonight again.....Tom is loving this new grill so making use of it......

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow wonderful view!  Love AKL.  Boma and Sana’a are favs of mine.


----------



## Sue M

Went to see Toy Story tonight with the daughters. It was so good. We really enjoyed it.  And we grabbed a bite to eat at a nearby Poutine place that serves various flavours. I had butter chicken poutine, one daughter had a braised beef poutine, and the other a night market poutine (Asian flavours).


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, have fun with the instant pot.  Don't have one, but we really like our air fryer.  Glad to see ya post, and hoping all is well.

Sue, yum, poutine.  Had some when we were in Niagara Falls, but little one was not fond of it.  Never tried the place in Disney Springs that sells them.  I think I want to see the new Toy Story, but both kids are like eh.  Maybe little one will humor me and go with me one of these days.  Of course, older one wants me to go with him to the new Spiderman this week-end.  I'm like eh on that movie, but the reviews say fluffy movie, so I'm up for that.  And if the CGI is good, well, I am up for it.

And another bites the dust.  Office chiller died yesterday, the revival on Monday did not work.  So, new one coming later this morning.  It will be a race, do I leave before this already warm office gets me feeling that headache or do I expect some cool before that point?  I'm already feeling warm.  Hmmm, and ah, a Wednesday is here.

Hence, while Keisha posts that cute giraffe, hopefully a camel or two is seen today, as yep, Hump Day is here.

 and how about this camel:    he he, maybe if it's tea, lots of tea, and iced so far.  

With that, a
  to each and every homie.  Jut think, the Friday after our holiday is the end of some of us work's week.  And then yay!  The week-end will be here.   And yeah, even though the kids have to work on Friday, and DH will probably go into his office, me, a four day week-end.  Oh yeah!  

Ah need to get some more ice.  Thankfully, an ice maker appeared in the hallway a couple of years ago, how nice is that.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and some very noisy thunder last night.  Asked the kids what the heck is that noise?  Response from older one, didn't you see that huge bolt of lightning?  Um, no.  I don't think they were bowling in the sky, they were moving and tossing boulders.  So rain last night, and wet car and some wet streets.  75 at 5:30am.  Yes indeed, a hot one today.  Air quality is poor, and code orange has been in effect since yesterday.  Was so stinking hot, AC was on it's coldest setting on the commute home yesterday.  Had the window open on this morning's commute.  And even the bit of rain that fell in a small part of my ride, did not make me close the window.  So darn muggy out, and the day is just coming along.  And no ball of bright golden sun.  Overcast mostly, though a bright horizon is seen.  Chances of rain start in the afternoon, so we may be rocking and rolling again.  Thunderstorms with such high humidity.  Sigh, at 6:30, my phone says unhealthy weather conditions, 87 percent humidity.  Icky, sticky.  

Hope Tom does okay at the dentist, Schumi, and hope the weather stays gorgeous, and yum, grilled food another night.  Nice that Tom is enjoying his new grill.  And yep, the summertime is perfect for not having a hot kitchen, and using the outdoor grill to cook.

With that, I need to walk around, to see if any um, not so smart came in today.  Feeling like teleworking soon.  Sigh.  Iced tea.  Drink, drink, drink, all the homies in this summertime heat.


----------



## macraven

Another hot day for many

Haven’t heard from Tink lately 
Wonder how she is handling all the heat as she works in the garden section

Having no ac in ga is tough


Lynne do you get two days off work or just the 4th this week?

We need to get the boat ready as tonight Tom is grilling for all of us
Jk


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, only the 4th is a holiday off work, but I took Friday off, as a 4 day week-end will be so needed.  Hope you are staying cool.  

So hot, I am going to telework soon.  Seems the old chiller has yet to leave the building.  Sigh.  87 out now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Another hot day for many
> 
> Haven’t heard from Tink lately
> Wonder how she is handling all the heat as she works in the garden section
> 
> Having no ac in ga is tough
> 
> 
> Lynne do you get two days off work or just the 4th this week?
> 
> We need to get the boat ready as tonight Tom is grilling for all of us
> Jk




lol.....well, we do have enough food to feed everyone!!!!! 

Get on that boat...…..

Yes, where is Tink……..


Thanks Lynne...he did good with the dentist.....no issues so all good. 


Sprinklers all fixed...….poor guy got drenched four or five times......ever tried not to laugh when you shouldn't!!!! 

Made a gorgeous maple bbq sauce for the chicken and added a load of spice and heat......thought it was breasts, but thighs......all good. Few other items too and Kyle has requested a mac n cheese side....ok.......I`ll have it cooked for when he gets home from work. 

Back outside soon......it`s so lovely...….


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Another hot day for many
> 
> Haven’t heard from Tink lately
> Wonder how she is handling all the heat as she works in the garden section
> 
> Having no ac in ga is tough
> 
> 
> Lynne do you get two days off work or just the 4th this week?
> 
> We need to get the boat ready as tonight Tom is grilling for all of us
> Jk


Hi everybody....to answer your question mac...it's been brutally hot but I'm hanging in there and looking forward to 8 days off starting on Friday.  We're going to a Braves game and staying at a hotel close to the ballpark so we will get a mini vacation of sorts.

We went to see Spiderman yesterday and  ate sushi after ...it was a nice break and the movie was pretty good too.

Hope everyone is doing well...I need to catch up  ....maybe next week when I'm not working.

Thanks for posting the AKL pic Janet...makes me even more excited to be there in September.

Time to get to work.

Have a wonderful day homies ...tried to post earlier but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Sue M

Stay cool and be careful all the homies in central Florida or visiting. Saw heat index today is supposed to be 112?  Yikes.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshine’s. GD has been keeping us on our toes. Another lovely stay at Wyndham BC. Checked into home yesterday  - AKVJ

My mini me is impressed w our view


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Stay cool and be careful all the homies in central Florida or visiting. Saw heat index today is supposed to be 112?  Yikes.


Hottest I ever remember this week. Even 2 hours in pool this am was brutal. Glad i  scheduled most things late afternoon


----------



## keishashadow

Dup sorry


----------



## Lynne G

Hey that’s okay Keisha.  Glad to hear having a great time and like seeing your cute GD and that giraffe view.  Does require seeing twice.  


Ah, AC telework time.  Much better.  

Hey Tink, hope you stay cool too.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Hottest I ever remember this week. Even 2 hours in pool this am was brutal. Glad i  scheduled most things late afternoon


Love the AKL pool.  In that heat we go to the park for rope drop and when it gets too hot we return for pool break then go out again later for dinner. 
I remember an August that was unusually hot a few years ago. I wonder if this year will be an active hurricane season?  Have you heard anything?


----------



## macraven

_I hope no tropical storms / hurricanes happen when I go to Orlando this fall

I’ve been there 3 times in past years when they have hit

It’s such a bummer .....

Now I have to check out the future predictions!_


----------



## keishashadow

My new boy toy lol   We were up close & personal for hoop de doo. Getting ready for space mt FP. Think I’m going to sit Er out   As expected quite crowded. Storm just skirted Park

Hope all have a great 4th!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _I hope no tropical storms / hurricanes happen when I go to Orlando this fall
> 
> I’ve been there 3 times in past years when they have hit
> 
> It’s such a bummer .....
> 
> Now I have to check out the future predictions!_


I’ve been lucky and have missed all of them except Fay. Been going down in August many years. Lots of near misses.  A couple of years ago I was scheduled to depart Florida a day or 2 before Hurricane Irma.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 

Well we had a 4 day reprieve from the 🌧 then it started again in earnest today.
Yesterday had intermittent thundering with no rain. Guess it was a build up for today. Lots of lightening etc.. sounds like others have had the same.

Been busy. Doing few things for party. I sent out all the invitations last week. Still have a few loose ends to take care of, but for the most part things are on track.

Saw dentist last week got my temporary crown and will get permanent one next week. 

Went looking for shirt today to complete my 1950’s inspired outfit for the party. Found one at Macy’s now all I have to day is sew the poodle  on it.

Hope everyone is doing well and contemplating fun things to do in Orlando and at Universal during HHN.

Unless I miss counted 79 days for me. Looking forward to HHN.



keishashadow said:


> ello sunshine’s. GD has been keeping us on our toes. Another lovely stay at Wyndham BC. Just checked into home - AKVJ
> 
> My mini me is impressed w our view



Wow.....what a view from your window...I bet she is loving it. 

 Schumi, Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Tink, Monyk, Sue, Charade, RFF, bobbie68, Pumpkin and all our Sans family.


----------



## Charade67

Back to reality for me today. I went back to work only to be confronted with a huge insurance issue. It seems like every time I get one problem resolved and new one happens. 

Dh had jury duty today. Well, sort of. He went to the county court house only to be told that there are no cases in our county this month that require a jury. Everyone was dismissed, will get paid for the day, and are exempt from jury duty for the next 3 years. Pretty good deal. 

Our dinner almost got rained out last night. We had a storm come through yesterday afternoon. We only got thunder and a little rain where I live, but parts of the city had power outages, flooding, downed trees and even a downed power line. Thankfully the rain had stopped by the time our friends came over. 



schumigirl said:


> 74 tomorrow maybe a little higher........not quite warm enough for that!


I would love to trade places with you right now. It was 95 here today.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby also bought an Instant Pot while he was out shopping


I have never tried one, but have friends who love them. 



keishashadow said:


> My mini me is impressed w our view


Great view. I would love to stay there sometime. 



Lynne G said:


> I think I want to see the new Toy Story, but both kids are like eh. Maybe little one will humor me and go with me one of these days. Of course, older one wants me to go with him to the new Spiderman this week-end. I'm like eh on that movie, but the reviews say fluffy movie, so I'm up for that. And if the CGI is good, well, I am up for it.


We want to see both movies. We might even see both tomorrow. 



tink1957 said:


> We're going to a Braves game and staying at a hotel close to the ballpark so we will get a mini vacation of sorts.


That should be fun. I have not seen the new stadium yet. The last time I was in Atlanta it was still under construction. 


Made the mistake of napping when I got home from work today, so who knows how late I will be up tonight. Thankfully I don’t have to go anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

​​




​​


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family
> 
> Well we had a 4 day reprieve from the 🌧 then it started again in earnest today.
> Yesterday had intermittent thundering with no rain. Guess it was a build up for today. Lots of lightening etc.. sounds like others have had the same.
> 
> Been busy. Doing few things for party. I sent out all the invitations last week. Still have a few loose ends to take care of, but for the most part things are on track.
> 
> Saw dentist last week got my temporary crown and will get permanent one next week.
> 
> Went looking for shirt today to complete my 1950’s inspired outfit for the party. Found one at Macy’s now all I have to day is sew the poodle  on it.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and contemplating fun things to do in Orlando and at Universal during HHN.
> 
> Unless I miss counted 79 days for me. Looking forward to HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....what a view from your window...I bet she is loving it.
> 
> Schumi, Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Tink, Monyk, Sue, Charade, RFF, bobbie68, Pumpkin and all our Sans family.


Things seem to be coming right along with everything!  Sounds like it’s going to be a great party.

Charade, ugh 95    Toy Story was great!  We went last night.

To all the US homies *Happy July 4th! *


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....glad the trip is going so well......enjoy that heat!!!! 

Robo, nice to know your party details are progressing......I`m sure it`ll be a lovely evening......and good luck with the crown!!!!



Ended up with a few friends round last night, sitting out in the garden till around 10.30pm when it went chilly all of a sudden.....but, when we finally got to bed, it was hot again. 

Today has to be even nicer…..looking forward to some more sitting in the garden this afternoon. Ordered a new cantilever parasol for patio area beside the house.....only ordered it last night.....coming this afternoon so good service. 

This morning I`m in the church office to help finalise the plans for our village Fayre.....the lady who is leading the group is fabulous, she knows who is good at doing what and is so much better than the previous lady, who did her best, but was a little too disorganised…..so this has been fun this year!! Did some baking last night for "snack time"....I`m not the best baker in the world, but it always gets eaten!!!

Happy Thursday...….


----------



## macraven

_You all know our Schumi-Carole is an American by heart

We need to have a team project and knit or crochet USA flags for her so she can let her neighbors know she is a yank like us

Canadians also included for July 4 day each year 
They basically live across the street from us_
We are family
SANS rule when it comes to having get togethers


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _You all know our Schumi-Carole is an American by heart
> 
> We need to have a team project and knit or crochet USA flags for her so she can let her neighbors know she is a yank like us
> 
> Canadians also included for July 4 day each year
> They basically live across the street from us_
> We are family
> SANS rule when it comes to having get togethers



Love it!!!! I definitely feel part American.......


Good meeting to organise the summer fayre...….got everything sorted and all within budget....another thing the new chairlady is good at!!! 

Grilling tonight again...….in honour of Independence Day......it has a little American theme......although it`s just the three of us tonight so not exactly a party......but we`ll still celebrate...….

Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A later start, though DH got me up before 7.  Then the kids were up around 8.  Time for mom breakfast.  Thinking eggs and home fries.  May throw some cheese and peppers in the eggs and taters, but I need to keep some egg whites aside and some plain taters, as little one is not fond of yokes, and nothing in her taters.  And think I will get the waffle iron out.  Carbs are good this sunny morning.  

It is a repeat the heat and rain today.  Last night some rain ️ for dinner.  Lucky, we were shopping and eating out when most of the rain fell.  But a wet ride home.  Rainbow seen when we came out of the store.  Was raining on one side of the street and sunny as could be on the other.  Flood warnings have been issued since two days ago.  Yep, until Sunday, every day has storm chances.  

Hope the rain holds off for the dinner time parade.  Trying to get little one to go to the morning one.  That one, they throw lots of candy.  Little one remarked well, I am 17.  Yeah, and I am bringing a bag for the candy collected.  

So, it is a Thirsty Thursday holiday.  



Enjoy homies!


----------



## macraven

_I have to do a grocery store run today
Nothing in the fridge for dinner unless I hustle and get this errand done soon 

After eating out the last two nights, no idea what we want for dinner 

I’ll wander the store aisle and see what hits my fancy to buy _


----------



## keishashadow

Hooray for the red, white & blue 

Family still. Zonked out.  When it feels to hot to bother going to the pool, well, that is saying something new for me .  Into epcot around noon.  Teppan Edo for dinner, never tried it there.  Been checking for our usual illuminations FP since 60+ days out, nothing.  Need to stake out a spot early.  Long as no rain delays as there were yesterday, I’ll be happy

Charade - confused, did you already have your procedure?  If so, hope it all went well for you

Robo - oooh who doesn’t love a poodle skirt?  Make sure to post the final product.



schumigirl said:


> ​
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw0qnXhEWod-QvEoc26QcKFm&ust=1562301896028760​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...aw0NSou6La4DXiYNxsKZ_-WA&ust=1562302133026707​



Ooh, pretties!


Lynne G said:


> Yay!  A later start, though DH got me up before 7.  Then the kids were up around 8.  Time for mom breakfast.  Thinking eggs and home fries.  May throw some cheese and peppers in the eggs and taters, but I need to keep some egg whites aside and some plain taters, as little one is not fond of yokes, and nothing in her taters.  And think I will get the waffle iron out.  Carbs are good this sunny morning.
> 
> It is a repeat the heat and rain today.  Last night some rain  for dinner.  Lucky, we were shopping and eating out when most of the rain fell.  But a wet ride home.  Rainbow seen when we came out of the store.  Was raining on one side of the street and sunny as could be on the other.  Flood warnings have been issued since two days ago.  Yep, until Sunday, every day has storm chances.
> 
> Hope the rain holds off for the dinner time parade.  Trying to get little one to go to the morning one.  That one, they throw lots of candy.  Little one remarked well, I am 17.  Yeah, and I am bringing a bag for the candy collected.
> 
> So, it is a Thirsty Thursday holiday.
> 
> View attachment 414161View attachment 414162
> 
> Enjoy homies!



More than a few of us could make that team’s roster lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _I have to do a grocery store run today
> Nothing in the fridge for dinner unless I hustle and get this errand done soon
> 
> After eating out the last two nights, no idea what we want for dinner
> 
> I’ll wander the store aisle and see what hits my fancy to buy _



Pssst 4th of july!  grab some ground meat & weiners.  Know u make a killer potato salad.  Wahla


----------



## macraven

_Keisha makes dinner planning sound so simple _


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I ave no idea what we are going to do today. Maybe movie, maybe just a lazy day at home. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - confused, did you already have your procedure? If so, hope it all went well for you


Yes, the procedure was Monday. Now I just have to wait and see if it took care of the problem I was having. 

On Tuesday I opened the mail to discover we had new insurance cards with new ID numbers.  I had to call the hospital yesterday morning to give them the new information. I don’t want my claims rejected.


----------



## pattyw

Popping in to say Happy 4th of July!! Been off of the internet again for a while! Everything is going good! Joe is back at work and feeling well. Our new diet plan is moving along. He's lost about 10 pounds- me about 5. Men! So much easier for them to melt off the pounds!! 

I flew down to Ft. Lauderdale yesterday to be with Kyle for his birthday yesterday! It was going to be his first birthday with him not at home and having a big party.  So, I decided to fly down and celebrate!! Joe and Troy had to work so they stayed home! It was so nice to be with him and Erin! I'll go back home Saturday.

I'm behind with all of you guys again! I hope everyone is well! I think of all of you every day!! I hope the summer travelers are having fun! I promise to stay in touch now!


----------



## schumigirl

Yay.....another Keisha sighting...….sounds a lovely trip and some excellent food hopefully!!!

mac....yep, it sounds so easy.....hope you have some good food too......take out is always welcome if you feel like it too!!! 

charade hope you continue to feel good and it has worked for you.....



Quick drive by......off to grind beef for burgers and I`ve tried to make buns....not sure how they`ll be. Coleslaw and potato salad home made too and special request again of mac n cheese for Kyle as a side...….some pulled pork, spicy chicken thighs and ribs too.......with usual salads. Shop bought apple pie for dessert. 

Choices of red or white wine with blueberry margaritas as the blue option are our drinks match the flag!!!!! 

I can be inventive......lol......

Got one friend popping in for food.....her husband is away so told her to pop in from work and we`ll feed her and her son, he`s 19 and has triple the appetite of Kyle........she isn't one to hang around late and says she`ll stay an hour or so.....

I`m hungry now!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Independence Day to all of you!!!!!  I hope your all have fantastic weather and get to enjoy some downtime with family and friends!!!!  That is what makes days like this special.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow oh my, a park at noon in that heat  you cray cray!  Enjoy Teppo Edo. We haven’t eaten there in a few years, but enjoyed it very much. Too hot for the pool is a new one, lol!  

Mac I do that too, wander around grocery looking for ideas. Mr hates when I go grocery shopping lol.  So good thing I don’t usually.  
Thanks for everyone invite to the 4th party!  

Lynne. Sounds like some crazy weather in your area. 


We went to a friends gathering last night. Prime Rib, lamb and salmon. Various salads, and pies for dessert. Great company.  It was warm enough to sit on the deck. 

Today taking the dogs in shortly to the groomer. Spa day for them!  Weather not great, cloudy and coolish. May sprinkle. This used to be the norm for this time of year, but the past 5 yrs have been so blazing hot that it now seems abnormal. 

Happy 4th


----------



## Lynne G

Time at the very crowded local zoo.  Way too hot and at least lots of shade.  Parade was fun, and yep, nice bag of candy, and eating the tootsie rolls.

Burgers for lunch.  Yum, and some AC at the mall, as too hot out.


----------



## Robo56

Happy 4th of July to all the Sans family. Wishing you all a safe and fun 4th spent with family and friends and lots of yummy food.

I have ribs in the crockpot. Just me and hubby this evening for dinner all the kiddos have other plans. We had a major down poor here this afternoon. Our fireworks have been canceled do to high water on the river in our town. They set off the fireworks on a barge on the river.

The fireworks for Evansville are still on schedule though. So kiddos have plans for those. Sister and I thought about going to see the fireworks there, but felt it would be to hot and there would be to many people to navigate.

Someone in the next neighborhood put on a impressive fireworks display the other night. Glad we have had all the rain so the field behind our house did not catch fire.



macraven said:


> You all know our Schumi-Carole is an American by heart



You are right Mac Schumi is an American by heart.



schumigirl said:


> Love it!!!! I definitely feel part Americ



I’am glad  you feel that way Carole 



schumigirl said:


> Grilling tonight again...….in honour of Independence Day......it has a little American theme......although it`s just the three of us tonight so not exactly a party......



Sounds nice



Lynne G said:


> Hope the rain holds off for the dinner time parade. Trying to get little one to go to the morning one. That one, they throw lots of candy. Little one remarked well, I am 17. Yeah, and I am bringing a bag for the candy collected.



Lynne sounds like you had a great time in spite of the heat.




keishashadow said:


> Robo - oooh who doesn’t love a poodle skirt? Make sure to post the final product.



I will. I’am thinking rolled up jeans, saddle shoes, poodle socks, shirt with sewn on poodle, pony tail, pink scarf. Hope it translates well. Decided not to chance the poodle skirt.



schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by......off to grind beef for burgers and I`ve tried to make buns....not sure how they`ll be. Coleslaw and potato salad home made too and special request again of mac n cheese for Kyle as a side...….some pulled pork, spicy chicken thighs and ribs too.......with usual salads. Shop bought apple pie for dessert.



Wow......everything sounds yummy.















Special thank you to all the Sans family and Dis family husband’s, wives and all family members who are serving and have served our country. Heartfelt gratitude for you all. Without your service we would not be free to enjoy this Independence Day.


----------



## Charade67

Spiderman was the movie of choice today. I can’t wait to see how they are going to follow up on this story.

We are back home now and hear thunder rumbling. Maybe some storms to end our 4th.


----------



## Monykalyn

Way far behind here again- it’s been so busy!
Keisha AKL is where’s west aye s last August for our anniversary. If I was ever gonna buy DVC it’d be there. Is TeppanEdo the hibachi one? Hats where we didn’t NYE dinner and timed it perfectly to watch first illumination at the gate.

Glad Tink is staying hydrated and yay to 8 days off. And how fun for mini vacay with ball game- that’s something I’d love

Yay for Patty sighting. Kyles bday looked fun!


Lynne we have bald eagle nest close to MiL old house- haven’t seen them flying yet but the young should be out of the nest and flying now. MiL said the parents came over to new place to say hi after they moved lol. She’s gotta lots of pics of the dad eagle sitting on roof line watching the eaglets fly over lake.

Yummy food planned by many. View from MiL deck

That’s a Jack Nicklaus (sp?) golf course behind us. Hat hole requires driving ball over water twice

Out on boat and floating earlier. Started getting nuts on lake so we headed back, caught in quick rain down pour. I was driving the jet ski- was wild ride back to MiL with rain and waves lol. Had to stop a couple times to wipe glasses of so I could see. At one point I jumped a huge wake and I think entire craft came out of water! I’ll feel it tomorrow but so fun!
Was at pool for a it this afternoon but black clouds rolled in. Showered and watching Stranger things s2 to get ready for watching  S3

Happy fourth! 77 days til HHN for us


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, would love to see those eagles free, the small zoo we have, has at least a dozen eagles of several types, all that are injured enough cannot be released.  But what we like so much about where they are, is they are not in cages.  Great pictures of the lake, MonyK.  

Evening parade was hot, and long, one of the longest running in our state.  

Robo, yum rib dinner.  And fun, getting ready for party.  

Waiting for the fireworks.  We can see them from our home, and our neighbor invited us to one of their kid’s home that has a great view of the fireworks.  So, we may take their offer up. 

Charade, think we missed the rain today, and was so stinking hot.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Fourth of July Sans family !!!!

I got in Tuesday late afternoon later than we thought. We left Animal Kingdom Lodge on Monday about 12:30 pm and got to Fredricksberg VA about 1:30 am .  We hit traffic and had to make a lot of stops. We got up about 8 the next morning and left VA about 9:30. We had a lot of traffic problems so got home at about 5:00 Tuesday. We had a lot of cleaning up to do from the cats and unpack the car. We got take out for dinner. I had to go for a test on Wednesday morning. It just seems like I am having problems getting caught up with everything. Today I cooked food and we had a cookout with the kids. Last night our friend came by for a visit with lots of food. We can see our local fireworks from my house so that was a nice ending to the night.

We all loved the Sheraton Vistana Resort in Lake Buena Vista. I would stay there again any time. 

Monday we really enjoyed Aquatica and would go there again. We spent a lot of time in Roa's Rapids.

Tuesday Bush Gardens was nice but it was too hot. I think we would have enjoyed it more a little cooler.

Wednesday Discovery Cove was fantastic, we were happy we got the location of the cabana we wanted.

Thursday we slept in then went to visit my brother and his family staying at the Grand Floridian. It was a nice pool day there with them.

Friday we went to Sea World, it was probably our favorite park next to Discovery Cove. OMG I fell in love with the rays. Feeding them was the highlight of my day. They are the cutest thing and love to be pet.

Saturday we went looking at neighborhoods and found 3 we liked. We went to an open house and found a realtor we like. He is going to be working with us. We told him we are looking to do this next summer. This was the rainiest day we had. It was a good driving day.

Sunday we checked into Animal Kingdom Lodge club level. It was awesome. We spent the day at the resort. We went between the pools and the lounge. The food was awesome and so many choices. We got our savannah room about 3:30 and we got lucky with a renovated room. We had plenty of animal viewing that early evening. Overall it was a big hit and Liv was so happy to be back there. The surprise worked until the day we left. Brian put in AKL address in waze and she saw it. She played it off till we got there.

I am going to put up a trip report in the Sea World thread and will post a link when I do. As soon as I get pics loaded up I will post some here.

Our dinner choices were :
Sunday Sweet Tomatoes : Liv wasn't' crazy about it, Charlie liked it, Brian and I really liked it.
Monday was Miller Ale House in Lake Buena Vista this was one of the big winner's of the week. Everyone loved the meals and reasonable prices.
Tuesday we met Brian's family in Tampa and ate at a Friday's. It was okay, I have had better.
Wednesday nothing after all the food at Discovery Cove
Thursday Red Lobster it was good, but I think I would skip it next time.
Friday this was the other big hit we went to Kobe Japenese steak house and had the hibachi. It was awesome and we met some really nice people.
Saturday was Wendy's and Taco Bell
Sunday and Monday AKL lodge club level and then I bought stuff with my Disney dollars from the mara for the car ride. 

Schumi Thank you for your trip reports and your dining reviews. I told my family where I heard about the Ale house, and they were very thankful for your recommendation.  Your food for today sounds amazing as always. I hope your friends enjoyed it with you. I hope you get some warm weather.

Mac Thank you for thinking about me and asking if I was back. It is much appreciated. I waved to you when I drove through Georgia. My family looked at me but I explained how a special friend lives here.

Patty It is nice to see you post. Glad things are going better for Joe. Glad that you got to go be with your son for his birthday, nothing better. I hope everything keeps going well. I have to change our diet around here.

Charade Glad that your surgery went well and your feeling better. The teens are trying to get us to watch the new Spider-man movies. Liv loves Tom Holland.

Monykalyn Even though you battled some yucky weather it looks like a nice time. We use to love tubing years ago. I hope you had a good day.

Robo sorry you had rain cancel your fireworks. It sounds like you are making a nice dinner for you and your DH. I have worried about my house and yard many times. All the houses are close together and we have some neighbors who are not so cautious with fireworks. I hope you had a nice day and are feeling good.

Lynne Nice pics of the eagles. I love those birds I remember seeing the rescue ones at Bush Gardens Virginia. They are so amazing and majestic. I hope the rest of your day was cool and good food. Enjoy the fireworks. 

Sue sounds like you had a nice dinner with your friends. I use to have a cat I would take to the groomer. She would get really bad knots so we had her cut like a lion. Other than that nobody else goes to the groomer. I hope the doggies had a great spa day!

Keisha glad that you had a good WBC visit. I loved AKL this week. We were on Kudu trail right in the middle of the savannah. We were really happy there and I hope you are enjoying yourself too. Have a great rest of the trip.

 to Pumpkin, rapstar, Pooh, Tink and all the other family that check-in. I hope everyone has a great 4th.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy 4th of July to all the Sans family. Wishing you all a safe and fun 4th spent with family and friends and lots of yummy food.
> 
> I have ribs in the crockpot. Just me and hubby this evening for dinner all the kiddos have other plans. We had a major down poor here this afternoon. Our fireworks have been canceled do to high water on the river in our town. They set off the fireworks on a barge on the river.
> 
> The fireworks for Evansville are still on schedule though. So kiddos have plans for those. Sister and I thought about going to see the fireworks there, but felt it would be to hot and there would be to many people to navigate.
> 
> Someone in the next neighborhood put on a impressive fireworks display the other night. Glad we have had all the rain so the field behind our house did not catch fire.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right Mac Schumi is an American by heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I’am glad  you feel that way Carole
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne sounds like you had a great time in spite of the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I’am thinking rolled up jeans, saddle shoes, poodle socks, shirt with sewn on poodle, pony tail, pink scarf. Hope it translates well. Decided not to chance the poodle skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......everything sounds yummy.
> 
> View attachment 414217
> 
> View attachment 414218
> 
> View attachment 414219
> 
> View attachment 414220
> 
> View attachment 414221
> 
> View attachment 414222
> 
> View attachment 414223
> 
> Special thank you to all the Sans family and Dis family husband’s, wives and all family members who are serving and have served our country. Heartfelt gratitude for you all. Without your service we would not be free to enjoy this Independence Day.




Thanks for the sentiment Robo.........I appreciate that.......I like being “part” American.........

Your party sounds so good!! We’ll all be there in spirit........and ribs in the crockpot.......never cooked them that way before.......sounds lush.......

Good to see you post and glad things are all ok.........




Monykalyn said:


> Way far behind here again- it’s been so busy!
> Keisha AKL is where’s west aye s last August for our anniversary. If I was ever gonna buy DVC it’d be there. Is TeppanEdo the hibachi one? Hats where we didn’t NYE dinner and timed it perfectly to watch first illumination at the gate.
> 
> Glad Tink is staying hydrated and yay to 8 days off. And how fun for mini vacay with ball game- that’s something I’d love
> 
> Yay for Patty sighting. Kyles bday looked fun!
> 
> 
> Lynne we have bald eagle nest close to MiL old house- haven’t seen them flying yet but the young should be out of the nest and flying now. MiL said the parents came over to new place to say hi after they moved lol. She’s gotta lots of pics of the dad eagle sitting on roof line watching the eaglets fly over lake.
> 
> Yummy food planned by many. View attachment 414227View from MiL deck
> 
> View attachment 414226That’s a Jack Nicklaus (sp?) golf course behind us. Hat hole requires driving ball over water twice
> 
> Out on boat and floating earlier. Started getting nuts on lake so we headed back, caught in quick rain down pour. I was driving the jet ski- was wild ride back to MiL with rain and waves lol. Had to stop a couple times to wipe glasses of so I could see. At one point I jumped a huge wake and I think entire craft came out of water! I’ll feel it tomorrow but so fun!
> Was at pool for a it this afternoon but black clouds rolled in. Showered and watching Stranger things s2 to get ready for watching  S3
> 
> Happy fourth! 77 days til HHN for us




Lovely pictures MonyK.........it does look lovely spending time in such a place.......and fun too!!!

Yes HHN is just around the corner.........can’t wait!!!




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, would love to see those eagles free, the small zoo we have, has at least a dozen eagles of several types, all that are injured enough cannot be released.  But what we like so much about where they are, is they are not in cages.  Great pictures of the lake, MonyK.
> 
> Evening parade was hot, and long, one of the longest running in our state.
> 
> Robo, yum rib dinner.  And fun, getting ready for party.
> 
> Waiting for the fireworks.  We can see them from our home, and our neighbor invited us to one of their kid’s home that has a great view of the fireworks.  So, we may take their offer up.
> 
> Charade, think we missed the rain today, and was so stinking hot.




Nice of your neighbour for the invite......I do love fireworks.....watching them not setting them off......I’m a real fuddy duddy with them as I hate them at the same time......if that makes sense!!! 



bobbie68 said:


> Happy Fourth of July Sans family !!!!
> 
> I got in Tuesday late afternoon later than we thought. We left Animal Kingdom Lodge on Monday about 12:30 pm and got to Fredricksberg VA about 1:30 am .  We hit traffic and had to make a lot of stops. We got up about 8 the next morning and left VA about 9:30. We had a lot of traffic problems so got home at about 5:00 Tuesday. We had a lot of cleaning up to do from the cats and unpack the car. We got take out for dinner. I had to go for a test on Wednesday morning. It just seems like I am having problems getting caught up with everything. Today I cooked food and we had a cookout with the kids. Last night our friend came by for a visit with lots of food. We can see our local fireworks from my house so that was a nice ending to the night.
> 
> We all loved the Sheraton Vistana Resort in Lake Buena Vista. I would stay there again any time.
> 
> Monday we really enjoyed Aquatica and would go there again. We spent a lot of time in Roa's Rapids.
> 
> Tuesday Bush Gardens was nice but it was too hot. I think we would have enjoyed it more a little cooler.
> 
> Wednesday Discovery Cove was fantastic, we were happy we got the location of the cabana we wanted.
> 
> Thursday we slept in then went to visit my brother and his family staying at the Grand Floridian. It was a nice pool day there with them.
> 
> Friday we went to Sea World, it was probably our favorite park next to Discovery Cove. OMG I fell in love with the rays. Feeding them was the highlight of my day. They are the cutest thing and love to be pet.
> 
> Saturday we went looking at neighborhoods and found 3 we liked. We went to an open house and found a realtor we like. He is going to be working with us. We told him we are looking to do this next summer. This was the rainiest day we had. It was a good driving day.
> 
> Sunday we checked into Animal Kingdom Lodge club level. It was awesome. We spent the day at the resort. We went between the pools and the lounge. The food was awesome and so many choices. We got our savannah room about 3:30 and we got lucky with a renovated room. We had plenty of animal viewing that early evening. Overall it was a big hit and Liv was so happy to be back there. The surprise worked until the day we left. Brian put in AKL address in waze and she saw it. She played it off till we got there.
> 
> I am going to put up a trip report in the Sea World thread and will post a link when I do. As soon as I get pics loaded up I will post some here.
> 
> Our dinner choices were :
> Sunday Sweet Tomatoes : Liv wasn't' crazy about it, Charlie liked it, Brian and I really liked it.
> Monday was Miller Ale House in Lake Buena Vista this was one of the big winner's of the week. Everyone loved the meals and reasonable prices.
> Tuesday we met Brian's family in Tampa and ate at a Friday's. It was okay, I have had better.
> Wednesday nothing after all the food at Discovery Cove
> Thursday Red Lobster it was good, but I think I would skip it next time.
> Friday this was the other big hit we went to Kobe Japenese steak house and had the hibachi. It was awesome and we met some really nice people.
> Saturday was Wendy's and Taco Bell
> Sunday and Monday AKL lodge club level and then I bought stuff with my Disney dollars from the mara for the car ride.
> 
> Schumi Thank you for your trip reports and your dining reviews. I told my family where I heard about the Ale house, and they were very thankful for your recommendation.  Your food for today sounds amazing as always. I hope your friends enjoyed it with you. I hope you get some warm weather.
> 
> Mac Thank you for thinking about me and asking if I was back. It is much appreciated. I waved to you when I drove through Georgia. My family looked at me but I explained how a special friend lives here.
> 
> Patty It is nice to see you post. Glad things are going better for Joe. Glad that you got to go be with your son for his birthday, nothing better. I hope everything keeps going well. I have to change our diet around here.
> 
> Charade Glad that your surgery went well and your feeling better. The teens are trying to get us to watch the new Spider-man movies. Liv loves Tom Holland.
> 
> Monykalyn Even though you battled some yucky weather it looks like a nice time. We use to love tubing years ago. I hope you had a good day.
> 
> Robo sorry you had rain cancel your fireworks. It sounds like you are making a nice dinner for you and your DH. I have worried about my house and yard many times. All the houses are close together and we have some neighbors who are not so cautious with fireworks. I hope you had a nice day and are feeling good.
> 
> Lynne Nice pics of the eagles. I love those birds I remember seeing the rescue ones at Bush Gardens Virginia. They are so amazing and majestic. I hope the rest of your day was cool and good food. Enjoy the fireworks.
> 
> Sue sounds like you had a nice dinner with your friends. I use to have a cat I would take to the groomer. She would get really bad knots so we had her cut like a lion. Other than that nobody else goes to the groomer. I hope the doggies had a great spa day!
> 
> Keisha glad that you had a good WBC visit. I loved AKL this week. We were on Kudu trail right in the middle of the savannah. We were really happy there and I hope you are enjoying yourself too. Have a great rest of the trip.
> 
> to Pumpkin, rapstar, Pooh, Tink and all the other family that check-in. I hope everyone has a great 4th.




Glad you had such a lovely trip bobbie.......it does take a little time to get back into routine when we get home from a trip! I’m glad you enjoyed the Ale House.......I don’t go to the one in LBV but they all seem to have a good reputation........good food and a fabulous atmosphere........welcome back........




The best laid plans. 

Had two other friends drop in and they called another friend and said we were all sitting out......so they appeared.......thankfully they had been fed already.....although technically speaking we did have enough food for them.....they ended up leaving just after 11. Although Kyle took friends son to next town where he was meeting friends, he didn’t want to sit all night with us, although he is a lovely lad. So, no early night. But it was fun. 

Today doesn’t look so nice.......little bit of sun and mostly cloud. 

But it’s Friday......have a good one.........


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie good to hear from you!  Sounds like a fun and productive trip. 
We haven’t been to Busch Gardens in a long time, but enjoyed it. We had the combo Seaworld, Aquatica, Busch Tickets. We loved the Roa river too. 
Sounds like you had a similar location on Kudo trail as us, we were near the elevator in the middle. And had an end room, liked that we only had a neighbor on one side!
Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Friday is here.  And a back to routine for a day.

Bobbie, long ride home but sounds like you did a lot, ate a lot and all had lots of fun.  Those rapids in Aquatica are one of my favorite.   We haven’t been to BGT in some time, but some of the coasters there are my kids’ favorite. 

Fireworks were great, and yeah Schumi, not always fond of the noise, but enjoy seeing the colors and bursts of them.  

Sue, it is overcast now, but still warm, 76 out at 6am.  And from noon to 7 pm, rain chances.  Party night for us, as some of our out of town family is here.  Will be nice to see them.

With that, tea for me.



Have at it, a fabulous Friday.   The first Friday in July.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Bobbie good to hear from you!  Sounds like a fun and productive trip.
> We haven’t been to Busch Gardens in a long time, but enjoyed it. We had the combo Seaworld, Aquatica, Busch Tickets. We loved the Roa river too.
> Sounds like you had a similar location on Kudo trail as us, we were near the elevator in the middle. And had an end room, liked that we only had a neighbor on one side!
> Looking forward to pics!




You made me realise we`ve never gone to Busch Gardens......I think we`d like the coasters there......and certainly their Howl O Scream...….but never really had the urge to go....….not 100% sure why...…..




Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Friday is here.  And a back to routine for a day.
> 
> Bobbie, long ride home but sounds like you did a lot, ate a lot and all had lots of fun.  Those rapids in Aquatica are one of my favorite.   We haven’t been to BGT in some time, but some of the coasters there are my kids’ favorite.
> 
> Fireworks were great, and yeah Schumi, not always fond of the noise, but enjoy seeing the colors and bursts of them.
> 
> Sue, it is overcast now, but still warm, 76 out at 6am.  And from noon to 7 pm, rain chances.  Party night for us, as some of our out of town family is here.  Will be nice to see them.
> 
> With that, tea for me.
> 
> View attachment 414314
> 
> Have at it, a fabulous Friday.   The first Friday in July.



How lovely having a get together Lynne......it`s lovely having family visit.....

I do love fireworks, but it`s the safety thing for us...hence the fuddy duddy name for myself. We come from an explosive industry background and one of my degrees is Explosive Ordnance, so I hate seeing folks handle them like they`re cotton candy.....I don't think most folks have any idea how much damage a tiny amount can do.....so yes, we`re often labelled as dull…...but don't care.....lol.....will never handle fireworks.....

Have a great weekend though...….



So, it`s dull and warm here......looks like rain anytime, so no grilling tonight....need to think what to make...….


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Quiet morning here after an evening of major fireworks all around for hours. I was really impressed at the quality of the fireworks going off everywhere. It was like being in the middle of a fireworks extravaganza.

Ever had one of those mornings when in your mind you are planning all the things you want to accomplish for the day and your body says notttttttttttt....LOL

Started season 3 of “Strangers Things” yesterday evening. There are 8 episodes. I’am on episode 3. Would be easy to binge watch for sure.

Monykalyn looks like you all were having fun. Great picture.

Bobbie68 glad to hear you all made it home safely. Look forward to some pics of your vacation. 

Morning  Schumi, Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Tink, Charade, Sue, Pumpkin and all our Sans family.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Monykalyn said:


> Yay for Patty sighting. Kyles bday looked fun!



 Thanks- it was a great dinner at Barton G!!!



Monykalyn said:


> View from MiL deck



Lovely!! 



bobbie68 said:


> I am going to put up a trip report in the Sea World thread and will post a link when I do. As soon as I get pics loaded up I will post some here.



Looking forward to the TR!!  Glad you had a great trip!



schumigirl said:


> But it’s Friday......have a good one......



Happy TGIF!!!



Lynne G said:


> Party night for us, as some of our out of town family is here. Will be nice to see them.



Have fun!!

 Mac,Robo, Sue, Charade and all my other friends!!!

Happy Friday all!! 

I'm still visiting Kyle.  I've extended my stay here through the weekend! Nice to have a few extra days with the kid!!! Surface of the sun hot here! But no complaints here! We've had a few lovely dinners together! Enjoying playing with my grand kitties!!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

_Hooray for pattyw that she was able to be in Orlando and be with her offspring!

Always super to be able to spend birthday time with adult kids
It makes that day feel complete 

Enjoy the kids and the weather 

Great to read Joe has improved and able to go back to work

Lucky him gets to herd the cats at home while pattyw is gone 


Anyone glad the 4th is over and no more fireworks going off now...

My cats were not fazed by the boom boom noises of it
Maybe it’s because they have been raised in a noisy house 

Hope all have a great day !_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It sounds like everyone had a good day yesterday. We didn't go see any fireworks last night. I kind of wish we had gone to the baseball game. (We have a minor league team.) After the rain the temps had dropped to around 80. It would have been a nice night to see a game and the fireworks after. 

Busch Gardens - I have never been to the one in Tampa, but really like the one in Williamsburg, VA. If we were a little closer I would consider getting annual passes. 

Dh is out with some of his friends today. I have no idea what I will do today. Right now I've started some laundry.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo….I need to try and get back into Stranger Things......we tried the second series and couldn't get into it....but will need to give it another bash...…..

Charade laundry is an ideal thing to do......I like doing laundry, I guess I`m one of these strange people who enjoy washing clothes....well, the machine does it.....but you know...….

Patty...enjoy your visit down there......weather is phenomenal....

mac...hope your cats were ok with fireworks......some animals end up terrified. My friends dog is one that shakes and shivers and doesn't want to be left alone when they`re on.....shame. 


Think the rain is on the way...…..

My fault for buying new garden furniture...….oops!! 

Chicken breast roasted in spicy honey bbq sauce tonight with little baby potatoes roasted in same tray.....Kyle is having teriyaki chicken...….two easy dishes...….


----------



## Monykalyn

Cloudy this am- apparently had storm I slept through in early hours. Lake fairly quiet. That building with copper roof in left corner across the water is the Lodge of Four seasons. They have a fireworks display every year, and we don’t have to go anywhere to see it lol! Also where the family reunion will be in 3 weeks. Kinda wanted to check out the “new” Margaritaville bar and grill today (rebranded and remodeled from old Tan-Tar-A place: anyone who grew up in MO in 90’s has probably been to Tan-Tar-A at least once). The place desperately needed a huge makeover. Think we are staying here one more night- one of the 5%’ers (dont think he’s quite in the1% although he does have own helicopter and pad at his place) puts on a huge fireworks show as well and he’s just across cove, planned for tonight.

Patty yay for more time with Kyle!
Bobbie sounds like fun and productive trip. I’d love to get to DC and Sea World
Robo I’m having one of those mornings -  not moving fast
Lynne’s still partying!
Hey Charade (enjoy your time today] and Mac (yay for having kitties who don’t care about fireworks) and Schumi!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Sue M

Patty maybe some beach time to cool off, there’s always a nice breeze off the ocean!

Schumi our fav Busch coaster is ShriekRa!  Spelling?  There may be new ones since!  But I think that was the first dive coaster.

Lynne only 63 here and overcast. It’s been unusually cool. But I’m not complaining!  Better than being on the surface of the sun.

Our west coast has been very active the past 2 days. Quakes in California, BC coast (British Columbia), and Alaska   My LA friend says she didn’t feel anything, ours was too far up the coast for me to feel. News on now, they’re predicting we (west coast) could have the big one in the next 50 yrs, great.

Went out with a friend for lunch to a deli. They have the best dill pickles and I bought home 2 tubs. I’ll need a few for our burgers tomorrow. The usual Saturday night suspects coming over. Picked up some corn on the cob too.
Supposed to warm up tomorrow so that will be nice for eatting outside and enjoying the patio.

Not much firecrackers went off for Canada Day, and fireworks are banned without a license I think. We have the big community fireworks down on the water so I guess that keeps everyone happy. During Halloween our neighbourhood puts on fireworks in the elementary school field well attended by our fire department.  One year one misfired so having the fire Dept on hand was much appreciated. 
On New Years and Halloween there’s lots (too many) firecrackers going off. We had a basset hound that would cower in the basement for a week the poor thing. The dogs I have now couldn’t care. But it’s sad when their affected. So many run off in fear and get lost it’s so sad. I wish they’d ban them, not to mention the accidents or kids roaming around setting them off in front of everyone else’s houses 

Monykalyn you’ll have to explain what a Tan-Tar-A is to us unenlightened folk.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Early morning catch up with your news!  Mr Real, me and Louie the Cav are joining my daughter on a sponsored walk today for the school where she is working during her University course.  She was disappointed it’s a day the grandchildren are with their father as everyone else going as family so we said we’d happily go.  It’s in a nice area we know around a lake so will be good.
Yesterday I went to collect a memory bear that I’ve had made from some of Mum’s favourite clothes - we all love it and a surprising thing the lady found 2 pins on a collar of the dress that I bought for Mum but hadn’t seen them on it!  I was thrilled as they were so appropriate for Mum.
Only two weeks until we go to Wales so need to start organising food etc to take.  I am worried about leaving Dad for a week but hoping my brother will call in a few times for company.  
Take care all x


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 414510
> Cloudy this am- apparently had storm I slept through in early hours. Lake fairly quiet. That building with copper roof in left corner across the water is the Lodge of Four seasons. They have a fireworks display every year, and we don’t have to go anywhere to see it lol! Also where the family reunion will be in 3 weeks. Kinda wanted to check out the “new” Margaritaville bar and grill today (rebranded and remodeled from old Tan-Tar-A place: anyone who grew up in MO in 90’s has probably been to Tan-Tar-A at least once). The place desperately needed a huge makeover. Think we are staying here one more night- one of the 5%’ers (dont think he’s quite in the1% although he does have own helicopter and pad at his place) puts on a huge fireworks show as well and he’s just across cove, planned for tonight.
> 
> Patty yay for more time with Kyle!
> Bobbie sounds like fun and productive trip. I’d love to get to DC and Sea World
> Robo I’m having one of those mornings -  not moving fast
> Lynne’s still partying!
> Hey Charade (enjoy your time today] and Mac (yay for having kitties who don’t care about fireworks) and Schumi!
> 
> Happy Friday!



Another beautiful picture MonyK.......can’t go wrong with a four seasons.....will be a lovely reunion.

Yes, have never heard of a Tan-Tar-A place.........sounds unique.......




Sue M said:


> Patty maybe some beach time to cool off, there’s always a nice breeze off the ocean!
> 
> Schumi our fav Busch coaster is ShriekRa!  Spelling?  There may be new ones since!  But I think that was the first dive coaster.
> 
> Lynne only 63 here and overcast. It’s been unusually cool. But I’m not complaining!  Better than being on the surface of the sun.
> 
> Our west coast has been very active the past 2 days. Quakes in California, BC coast (British Columbia), and Alaska   My LA friend says she didn’t feel anything, ours was too far up the coast for me to feel. News on now, they’re predicting we (west coast) could have the big one in the next 50 yrs, great.
> 
> Went out with a friend for lunch to a deli. They have the best dill pickles and I bought home 2 tubs. I’ll need a few for our burgers tomorrow. The usual Saturday night suspects coming over. Picked up some corn on the cob too.
> Supposed to warm up tomorrow so that will be nice for eatting outside and enjoying the patio.
> 
> Not much firecrackers went off for Canada Day, and fireworks are banned without a license I think. We have the big community fireworks down on the water so I guess that keeps everyone happy. During Halloween our neighbourhood puts on fireworks in the elementary school field well attended by our fire department.  One year one misfired so having the fire Dept on hand was much appreciated.
> On New Years and Halloween there’s lots (too many) firecrackers going off. We had a basset hound that would cower in the basement for a week the poor thing. The dogs I have now couldn’t care. But it’s sad when their affected. So many run off in fear and get lost it’s so sad. I wish they’d ban them, not to mention the accidents or kids roaming around setting them off in front of everyone else’s houses
> 
> Monykalyn you’ll have to explain what a Tan-Tar-A is to us unenlightened folk.



Yes, the coasters look fun there.......we must look into going one time.....

I wish they would ban fireworks by lay people. We have Bonfire Night (Guy Fawkes) here November 5th every year and where we used to live it was like downtown Beirut every night for weeks before and after........and yes friends who have pets dread it. They get petrified.

Have a lovely afternoon get together......hope the weather does get nice and warm......



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Early morning catch up with your news!  Mr Real, me and Louie the Cav are joining my daughter on a sponsored walk today for the school where she is working during her University course.  She was disappointed it’s a day the grandchildren are with their father as everyone else going as family so we said we’d happily go.  It’s in a nice area we know around a lake so will be good.
> Yesterday I went to collect a memory bear that I’ve had made from some of Mum’s favourite clothes - we all love it and a surprising thing the lady found 2 pins on a collar of the dress that I bought for Mum but hadn’t seen them on it!  I was thrilled as they were so appropriate for Mum.View attachment 414660
> Only two weeks until we go to Wales so need to start organising food etc to take.  I am worried about leaving Dad for a week but hoping my brother will call in a few times for company.
> Take care all x



What a lovely idea with the bear. It’s beautiful. I’ve never seen anyone do that before. Something to treasure for sure.

Enjoy the charity walk today......weather looks good for you......and nice to see you post again........



Sunny but cloudy here by the coast.........supposed to brighten up, so I’m guessing we’ll grill later.......Kyle is out for dinner tonight so just us. Although  someone usually turns up.......we have that type of home......We should just have a “come on in” sign on the gates.......lol........I like it though.

Dinner was a disaster last night.......Kyle’s was perfect, but I forgot most of the sauce I was cooking the chicken and potatoes in had maple syrup and hot honey and I didn’t add enough other liquid ingredients ........so........yes, it dried up and didn’t look the best!

We did try to eat it but it was incredibly dry.......we called it my moist free chicken dish.....so it went in the trash out came the Parma ham and brioche rolls...much nicer!

Yep, brightening up nicely.........

Have a great Saturday all.........


----------



## Lynne G

A hearty good morning to you all.

What a beautiful way to remember you mum, Real.  And nice to join in the charity walk.

Another hot day for us, with bonus chances of downpours of 2 to 3 inches an hour, a thunderstorm or two, and a lesser chance of tornado.  In other words, the high humidity will make it feel like 105 degrees by this afternoon and we may see rain.  

It was so sticky out yesterday.  And what fun, a house full of food and family, with a the youngest my little great nephew at 6 months old.  And all enjoyed the pool and dinner before a nice downpour.  

Sorry to hear of your not so good chicken, Schumi.  Besides the grilled burgers and hot dogs, we had tasty bbq chicken cooked on the grill as our entrees last night.  Glad to hear that ham saved the day.  

Bright enough, but overcast.  And close to 80 degrees already.  Icky sticky 96 percent humidity.  Lizard weather for sure.  Hello AC.  That is mostly what I will be seeking out today.

Super sized Saturday to all the homies, may those not feeling well, feel better today, and those who need a little happiness, sending you  good thoughts, and all stay cool, or warmer, and drink, drink, drink.  Hugs to each and every homie.  

Mom, mom is being increasingly said.  Guess that means time for some breakfast.

Later.


----------



## macraven

Mom 
Mom
I want pancakes


----------



## macraven

Real, that was a wonderful idea of having the bear made
I bet you smile each time you look at it

Schumi when I dry out chicken, I slap bbq sauce on it 
That works if you like bbq

Hope all have a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Real, that was a wonderful idea of having the bear made
> I bet you smile each time you look at it
> 
> Schumi when I dry out chicken, I slap bbq sauce on it
> That works if you like bbq
> 
> Hope all have a great weekend



Yep....we love bbq!! I had made up a lovely bbq marinade and sauce and used it all up cooking......oops!! We do have store bought sauce, but this was supposed to be gorgeous.....I won`t make that mistake again....the parts we could taste of the sauce were lovely....just not very much of it.....even Kyle was looking at us as if to say, you`re not really going to eat that are you.......

Well, I guess we`re all allowed one disaster now and again...….

Hope you have a great weekend too mac and are doing ok....



Turned out gorgeous here today.....I did wonder with the sky earlier.....but will be outside soon...…it`s hot!!! Not Orlando hot, but warm enough for shorts.......or maybe a dress. Grill will be used again today...…..have a little selection of food out, should be nice. 

Enjoy your Saturday...…...


----------



## Monykalyn

So we ended up laying around all day yesterday. Rained off/on so by time it cleared up no one in mood to go anywhere. Binged Stranger Things S3- wow. And there’s tons of things that can be used at HHN...
Headed home today then to friends shindig tonight. 


Sue M said:


> Tan-Tar-A is to us unenlightened folk.


 it’s a huge sprawling resort lakeside,  built into the hills leading down to lake. Has simple hotel rooms to 2 bedroom cottages,  multiple pools, horseback riding/stables, golf etc, think Dirty Dancing style resort but lakefront. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Mum’s favourite clothes - we all love it and a surprising thing the lady found 2 pins on a collar of the dress that I bought for Mum but hadn’t seen them on it! I was thrilled as they were so appropriate for Mum.


 adorable and fabulous idea. Love it.


schumigirl said:


> We did try to eat it but it was incredibly dry.......we called it my moist free chicken dish.....so it went in the trash out came the Parma ham and brioche rolls...much nicer!


 ah well we’ve all had things happen! Sounds good on the backup plan though


Lynne G said:


> It was so sticky out yesterday. And what fun, a house full of food and family, with a the youngest my little great nephew at 6 months old. And all enjoyed the pool and dinner before a nice downpour.


Sounds fun, at least before the rain!
No pancakes here, but eggs, hash browns. Yesterday kiddo had leftover steak with her eggs.

Ugh will be glad to get back to laptop - fat finger typing and lots of typos on iPad


----------



## Sue M

Real what a nice idea, a memory bear.  Not very long till Wales vacay!

Schumi oh no!  Your meals are never a disaster but yes, we’re all allowed once in awhile!  It happens!

Lynne hang in there!  Dreadful weather, hope you don’t get much flooding.

Mac hope you get your pancakes!  With some nice Canadian maple syrup!

Monykalyn sounds like a fun resort!

Well, I don’t know about my bbq tonight. Supposed to be 66F and partly sunny. I guess it will be ok to sit out on the patio but don’t know about eatting outside. May have to retreat to the dining room for dinner. Will see later how it is.  Sometimes it’s warmer than forecasted.


----------



## Lynne G

Lots of rain, some lightning, flooded streets at times, and a tornado near enough on us, already reported on our news.  But lucky, by the time we wake up, cooler and less humidity.  

Felt like Chinese food, so all are full, and I still hear the AC on.  Oh so muggy.  

Getting tired, so will be telling kids lights out  and electronic devices off.  

Have a nice night all.

For tomorrow:  Morning viewing of Spider-Man, then not sure.  Laundry to finish, so there is that.  And an very extended family picnic for dinner.  Pot luck and we all get assigned what to bring.  But with that side of family, who knows what will actually show up, and enough food to feed an army.


----------



## macraven

_This day has gone by too fast for me!

Never made it to the grocery store so we ended up going to Five Guys for a quick burger dinner 

Not my favorite place but Mr Mac likes their burgers and fries

Today the heat and humidity kept me inside most of the day
Will hit the grocery store tomorrow 

Hope all the homies are doing good

Believe Keisha will be back home soon
Hope she had a great trip to the motherland _


----------



## macraven

_It took me so long to type the above out that I missed seeing g Lynne snuck in here 

I think she just invited us all to the extended family picnic for tomorrow.....jk_


----------



## Robo56

Howdy  Sans family.

Well it’s about the 7th night straight of major fireworks around here. Seems folks had plenty left over from the 4th. Fireworks were exploding around here until midnight last night. Getting a bit ridiculous.



schumigirl said:


> I do love fireworks, but it`s the safety thing for us...hence the fuddy duddy name for myself. We come from an explosive industry background and one of my degrees is Explosive Ordnance, so I hate seeing folks handle them like they`re cotton candy.....I don't think most folks have any idea how much damage a tiny amount can do.....so yes, we`re often labelled as dull…...but don't care.....lol.....will never handle fireworks.....



It does give one pause to think how much powder would be needed to propel those massive displays in the air. Every year you hear of injuries related to mishandling of fireworks.

These are big displays going up around here.



schumigirl said:


> Robo….I need to try and get back into Stranger Things......we tried the second series and couldn't get into it....but will need to give it another bash...…..



I always wonder if a series can continue the momentum from season to season. They have done a good job.



Realfoodfans said:


> Yesterday I went to collect a memory bear that I’ve had made from some of Mum’s favourite clothes - we all love it and a surprising thing the lady found 2 pins on a collar of the dress that I bought for Mum but hadn’t seen them on it! I was thrilled as they were so appropriate for Mum.



That is a beautiful memory bear. I have never heard of those before. What a wonderful keepsake.



Monykalyn said:


> Binged Stranger Things S3- wow. And there’s tons of things that can be used at HHN...



I’am on episode 8. It will be interesting to see if they incorporate any of S3 in The HHN “Stranger Things” house this year. Won’t mention any of the possible scenes I thought would  be fantastic in the house. I don’t want to ruin it for those who have not seen S3 yet, but your right there are lots of possibilities. Just wish they had made more episodes.

Got my saddle shoes I ordered in the mail yesterday. Bought a half size larger as reviews said they ran half size small. They are a tiny bit loose, but fit ok with poodle socks.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

_I leave the thread for a few minutes and miss another homie stopping in

Hope no more neighbors shoot off fireworks  Robo
Hope you have a quiet night in your neighborhood _


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone.  Busy day today. We drove out to Lexington, VA to attend a hot air balloon festival. We got there around 3:00 and listened to an Elvis impersonator for about an hour and a half.


He was pretty good. It was funny watching some of the older ladies interacting with him. When he was finished it started raining, so we left and found a little ice cream shop. We stayed there until the storm passed and then went back to the festival. Dh and B wanted to take a tethered balloon ride


But they stopped doing them when they thought another storm was coming. Dh and B waited over an hour in line before finding out they weren’t going to be able to ride.  
We waited around for something they called a night glow. I was able to get a few more pictures. 




This one was my favorite:


Unfortunately another storm came so they were unable to do the night glow. On the drive home we were treated to an impressive light show. It was also raining so hard that we could barely see the road. It was really scary there for a while. 

Okay, I did a long multi quote post and lost it when my keyboard wouldn’t connect to the iPad. I’ll just hit a few points. 

Patty  - Glad to hear Joe is doing well. 

Fireworks- Where I grew up fireworks were illegal. (Don’t know if it is still that way.) Even though I have been gone for over 2 decades, it’s still weird to me that anyone here can buy them. 

Spider-Man - I really enjoyed the most recent movie. It did leave you with some questions though. I really like Tom Holland as Spider Man. I think he does a very convincing job. 

Real- I love the bear. What a great way to remember your mom. 

I am falling asleep as I am typing, so I will
just say hello to everyone. I’ll probably wake up sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## Sue M

Robo yay for getting the saddle shoes delivery!  But wow, sorry about the fireworks. You’d think the police would be patrolling esp after a certain hour. 

Mac I think we were invited too!

Our bbq was very enjoyable. Love bbq burgers. I also found some nice corn on the cob at the market. We also had a salad, lettuce fresh from a friends garden. And French fries. Cherry pie for dessert.


----------



## Sue M

Charade is up late!  I have an excuse, I’m in a different time zone   Great balloon pics. They’re brave!  I don’t think I’d go up in one!

With that, hope I can sleep tonight. It’s not been a good week for sleeping.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.....thanks for the explanation.....never heard that before........

Sue, glad your bbq went well.......weather can make such a difference......many times we’ve started off outside and retreated to the kitchen and dining room......food still tastes as good.......  I love Cherry Pie, haven’t had any for ages.

Lynne.....enjoy Spider-Man....... and enjoy that get together.......hope it’s all nice......sometimes people bring weird things....

mac.....Five Guys isn’t my favourite either......we did like the fries, but not somewhere I’d rush back to in a hurry.....hope the store isn’t too busy for you today....and it’s a quick visit! I hate grocery stores......

Robo......I agree......Night after night is a bit much......wears thin after a while. We are going to try ST again......just started watching a tv series just now called Killing Eve....it’s different, and very good! Once we’re done with that we’ll get into ST, good to hear it’s kept the quality. And glad the shoes worked out for you......

Charade nice balloon pics.......although not for me either! 



Dull and cool today here.......no grilling. Brought out some Sea Bass for dinner tonight......Shouldn’t be able to mess that up! 

Off out to drop in a friends birthday present......hope she likes what we got her. 

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, how fun and cute shoes.  I’d be mad if my neighbor hood had those fireworks so many nights and so late.  When I was young, fireworks were legal to buy.  Then for years, not legal.  But this past year, they became legal to buy.  I have not bought any, have no desire to do so, and yeah, reports of accidents with them occur every year.  We did have some random ones on Friday night and I think I heard one or two last night. I hope your nights start to be quiet tonight.  

Mac, heck all are invited.  That side of the family always seems to get a bit bigger, with new, oh THAT is how you are related, as many did not know kid of him or her, that was revealed these last couple of years.  And the family tree is so large, I would not recognize many of my cousins.  But some I do. For example, twice, in school, little one and another kid, with different last names, was asked by that kid, what’s your mom’s name? Yep, related. Each one was a kid of two different families of my numerous second cousins. 

Ah, the sun is streaming in the window.  Birds are chirping and the laundry is almost done.  Woke up at 5am and could not get back to sleep.  So, started the laundry and baked brownies.  My assigned food is a dessert, cheese and tomatoes.  Tomatoes are cut up, and I will stop at the deli on the way up, and buy cheese.  Am glad the weather will be nice, and the local park we rent has a covered area, where you can set up tables and chairs.  So shaded chow time.  

With that, will be waking kids around 9.  At 11:30 last night I told the kids time for bed.  Little one snorted, why did you pick such an early movie time.  Well, because then we have time to relax before dinner, and cheaper matinee time.  Sigh.  Either way, tonight will be earlier, it is the back to routine work tomorrow.  

Super, serene Sunday to all the homies.

And enjoy seeing those great balloons, Charade.  Sorry the weather did not let you do all.  Yeah, little one and I drive back from the mall about 15 miles from us.  There were times it was hard to see the road, and many, including us, had our flashers on part of the highway, as even with the car lights on, it was hard to see other vehicles.  That was a scary enough ride for me.  On the bright side, my car went through rain washing several times these last two days, and the messy bird poop on my one car door is finally no more.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, fish dinner for Schumi, and so nice to drop a present off to a friend.  I am sure it will be well liked, and I am sure your dinner will be lush.  Every great cook has a miss or two.  You always have lush food. And yeah, little one likes 5 Guys, I am not fond of eating there, but yeah the fries are good.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I slept in until almost 11:00.  I think I am the only one awake so far.

Sue - Yeah, I didn’t get to sleep until after 1:00. We left the festival at 9:00, but it took 45 minutes to get out of the parking lot. The drive home was nearly 2 hours due to the storm, and also because we took the long way home (interstate) rather than the short way (across the mountains on very curvy roads). We also stopped at Waffle House before going home.
Your bbq sounded very enjoyable. I love cherry pie.

Schumi and Sue - You will notice that I said DH and B wanted to have a balloon ride, but didn’t include myself. I am terrified of heights.  Dh and B have been hang gliding at 3000 feet, so a tethered balloon ride is nothing to them.  I am more than happy to stay on the ground and take pictures.

Lynne - My family is similar. I actually don’t think I would recognize any of my cousins. I didn’t grow up near any of them and there are so many. My mom is the oldest of 10 children. I don’t even know how many cousins I have on her side of the family.
Add me to the group that doesn’t care much about 5 Guys.  It’s okay, but not my first choice for a burger.

Still waiting for people to wake up. I’m ready for lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Well.....hope everyone’s having a lovely day.........so quiet on here....hope Lynne’s enjoying her time at the family gathering.......


Charade, yes heights aren’t my favourite thing either.....I always laugh when folks say they are scared of heights but can go up in the balloon at Disney Springs.......yep, that’s not someone who’s afraid of heights....glad you had a good day though. 



Yes, I have a lot of cousins too.......and so many in the U.K. I haven’t seen in many years. I see my cousins in New York more often than ones within a few hours away. 

Had a lovely day.......visited my friend and gave her birthday gifts.....she loved them, especially the bag I ordered for her. And she lit up when she saw the Bath and Body goodies as filler presents.......I told her I didn’t bring any extra back so she was surprised......she made us some lunch which was nice.....told her not to bother as it was her birthday, but they had no plans for eating out so it was nice, 

Sea Bass was lovely........very simple dinner but very nice. 

Tomorrow going to a new farm shop we haven’t been to before.......butcher and deli so will give it a try. 

Not long till bedtime here.......hope your Sunday is a good one........

And hope Keisha made it home safely this morning.........


----------



## macraven

_Hot humid lazy day for me so never did get to the grocery store today

So.......

Ordering pizza for dinner 
Sending Mr Mac to pick it up


Anyone watching Fear the Dead series?
I’ll be in front of the tube for it tonight 

Not that it is a great show but after investing  the past years watching it, I need to know how it ends (eventually)_


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Happy Sunday 

Thank you, everyone, for the nice thoughts on my trip windshield we had so many bugs hit it on the way home. 

Yesterday Brian washed the cars. It was so nice to be able to see through my 

It is clear and warm here today. Yesterday we had showers and it was muggy. The teens worked last night so we went to a sea food restaurant I like. They have daily specials and last night was clam strip dinner for $9.95. I got 4  dinners, took two home for the teens. Brian and I ate ours there. I finished up unpacking and caught up on laundry. I mentioned we had some unexpected bills including needing a washer before we left. We ordered the new one on Wednesday then yesterday we notice the fridge leaking. Now it is two new appliances Ugh!! Just trying to figure out how to pay for it. 

The realtor we talked with has started sending us house listings. I told him we won't be able to do anything til after the first of the year or later. Wouldn't you know the perfect house we were looking for is up for a short sale.  I was so sad to see that. I think I am going to stay away from looking right now, window shopping can be painful. LOL!!

Today was doing some small things around the house. Going to make zucchini and pasta for us and Charlie and Liv likes peas and pasta. Their best friend Alex is staying over tonight. We are going to go to our 6 flags tomorrow and it is easier leaving early with everyone here. 

Real that is a beautiful bear to have as a memory of your mum. I know I have special things that I have done for my mom's memory. The trip sounds lovely and I hope you can have a good time. I know how hard it is to be worrying about your dad.

Monykalyn Beautiful lake pics, looks like your having fun. If you get the chance I would recommend Discovery Cove. It can be expensive but using the tickets to the other parks saved us money. It was nice to see something new. However, we did all talk about missing Universal. I hope you had a good trip home.

Mac I hope you had a nice weekend in between the heat. I hope it gets cooler for you to head out tomorrow. We don't go to many burger places for dinner I find myself cooking them on the grill often. I have tried 5 guys and they are okay. I like to make my own bbq sauce for stuff, never hurts to have it in the house. I hope you, Mr. Mac and the kitties are good. I use to watch fear of the walking dead, but we lost interest in it. I do like to find out what is going on every now and then. I can totally understand why you keep watching it. I hope it is good tonight.

Robo Sorry to hear about the constant fireworks, that is so annoying. Some of our cats are scared of them so we hold our breath till it's over. Glad that you have some room in the shoes, better than being tight. Enjoy stranger things and hope you are well.

Charade the balloon festival looks fun. I hear you, I would not be going up in one of them. I don't mind heights but I like to feel secure. I don't mind high coasters all strapped in.  Sounds like you had fun despite the storms. I hope DH and B get to ride one another time. Yikes, hang gliding I wouldn't be able to do that.

Keisha I just realized you were at AKL when I left. I hope you enjoyed it as much as we did. I hope you are having a safe travel home.

Sue Glad that you enjoyed your burgers and sides. I love cherries but never have been a fan of cherry pie. Anything from a farm market is good. I understand about wondering if you are going to sleep well. I have had sleeping problems for a long time and it really can affect your health. I hope your weather stays nice for you.

Lynne I love matinee movies, in fact, we just started going to the earliest morning times they have. Everyone is bright eyed and bushy tail, I hope it was good. It sounds like it will be a nice family get together, and brownies are great and you can do so much with them. Your mention of cheese and tomatoes reminds me of our fresh mozzarella and tomato salad with fresh basil. I hope everything comes together and you have fun.

Schumi I am glad that your visit to your friends was nice and she enjoyed her gifts. For me there is nothing better than to see someone happy with a gift that you got them. That was very nice that you got to have lunch with them too,  I am sure it made her birthday more special. Sea bass sounds nice I have never made that type. Enjoy your new farm shop tomorrow.

I am off to make dinner I hope everyone has a great night and a good morning tomorrow. 

I will leave you with a couple of pics from the trip

AkL


Aviary at Discovery Cove


----------



## Lynne G

Fun at the family picnic, and left when the bugs started to bite.  Was so fun to see everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Mac I’m about to watch now. I wonder if more info will unfold about helicopter people. Getting interesting. Also Handmaids Tale is tonight. I didn’t read the book but loving the tv series. 

Bobbie great pics!  We’ve had so many unexpected expenses this year, with house things but happy with what we put in. I guess with you moving you don’t have to put in any high end things. 
Very exciting looking at houses and I’m sure when it’s time you’ll find the perfect one.  Just make sure there’s plenty of room for us!

Charade glad to hear you got a good sleep in!  I woke at 5:30am but this afternoon had a nap!  

Lynne good to hear the family day went well. I’m learning to view upside down pics lol!  

Schumi I have an odd fear of heights I guess. I can’t go up a ladder, even the 3 step ones and won’t do the balloons either. But if I’m securely strapped in a ride I seem to be ok, like a coaster or Dr Doom. 

Today was a quiet day, church then quiet day at home. Leftovers for dinner. Drizzling and cool out.


----------



## macraven

Sue, guess you’re watching the show now 

I like the John character on the show


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue, guess you’re watching the show now
> 
> I like the John character on the show


Just started.  I recorded while watching Handmaids. I like John too. And Morgan. Wonder what direction Dwight will go.


----------



## Lynne G

I know, I always see the pictures on my device that's posting it from, right side up, and somehow, it gets posted upside down, or sometimes even sideways.  Glad everyone can still view, not matter how it's oriented as posted.  Sorry about that Sue, but glad you could view.  




 Oh yes, a balmy, and another rainy, Monday is here.  When that alarm went off, um, moving a little slower.  Seems at 11:30 last night, my bedroom light went on, and little one was asking me questions, as she is doing her college orientation today and tomorrow.  After she left, I heard older one still online gaming with his friends.  A nice holler down, and I think there was quiet by midnight.  Did wake up around 4, as heard the rain, but then went back to sleep until the alarm went off a half hour later.  So just gray and dark out.  And puddles on wet streets was the commute.  74 out now, and a high that may not even see 80, 79 will be the high that will be felt by late afternoon.  And weather guy said, a lovely evening will commence, as the rain and clouds should start to depart around dinner time, so maybe see some golden sunset tonight.  That would be nice.  And the heat will return tomorrow.  90 and full sun.  I will make sure the hair tie and hat are in my bag, as tomorrow's lunch time walk will need them.  Today, sigh, the umbrella may still have to be used.  We will see.  Weather guy also said afternoon will not be rainy, just cloudy.  Guess, either way, fitting for a Monday, after a holiday weekend.

So, time for second cup of tea.  Hope all have the most happy Monday, and hope Keisha has returned with some fun stories to tell, and Bobbie, glad to hear you had a great time, and enjoyed looking at your pictures.   Mac, hope your Fear watching saw a good episode, and pizza was yum.  Sue, hope whatever left overs were eaten, were lush.  No left overs for me, and both kids did a BK run around 10 last night.  Seems the 5:30 dinner was not sufficient food, as mostly it was little one that did not find most that she would eat, and well, older one is always up for a late night snack.

Ah, I do need tea. 

Later homies.
 he he, but really,  er, maybe not, but yes,


----------



## PoohIsHome

You know how sometimes life grabs hold and it feels like all you can do is buckle up and hang on? Yeah, that.

The past few weeks have felt like a constant ride of RRR. It started out the Saturday before a conference we (the non-profit I work with) had for 175 teachers. I came *this close* to being thrown into the hospital with a raging UTI. I got through the conference with a smile on my face.

My sister-in-laws father had been very ill and passed last week. My brother and sil have two small children so I've been helping with them and running back and forth every time I turn around. The children are in the foster care system moving to adoption (YAY!) so there's always something that has to be done.

We did manage to get away over the 4th for our quick get away to the mountains of western NC. It was a much needed slow down from the pace at which we'd been running.

I tried my best to catch up on everything and everyone.  

Glad to be back at a normal pace of life.....at least for now.

137 days.....because I'm counting! LOL!


----------



## macraven

_Pooh you are a good homie to help out your brother and sis in law with the kidlettes during that time
I hope the adoption comes around quickly for them _


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pooh, you do have a lot on your plate.  Hope you are feeling better, and the adoption goes perfectly.  Nice you were able to hopefully unwind this away weekend.  And sending sympathy to your son's family, in the loss of his FIL.  

Still gray and looks wet.  Oh well, still will be doing that lunchtime walk, and just to make sure we feel the new chiller, it's almost a too cold office.  Tea day for sure.  And a what for dinner tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures of your trip bobbie…...your daughter looks so much like you!!!  New appliances are never fun to buy!!! 

Sue, I`m exactly the same....fine on all rides, no matter how high, but, anything else....not fun!!! 

Lynne you have a real mix of weather today!!! you'll be glad to see it brighten up later.........

mac...….I never got into that show at all.....I wish I had as a lot of my friends like it......but I know you do......Has The Walking Dead been cancelled or is it still ongoing? We kind lost that one too...….

pooh......oh my goodness. Life is certainly taking over right isn't it!! Best wishes the adoptions go through sooner rather than later.....very stressful I imagine...….but glad you got away for a break....everyone needs a break!!!! Yep, focus on the countdown!!!! 



Well, new farm shop was lovely.....much smaller and much more local to the area it`s in. You could practically have asked each bit of beef`s original name!!! I liked that…...very expensive though, but we bought a few bits....filet steaks for tonight for Kyle and I and Tom got rump as he prefers that. Got a selection of sausages, burgers and their own cured bacon. Different flavour scotch eggs and some olives. So far so good. 

Will get the grill out tonight for the steaks...….beautiful day, not overly warm, but nice enough to grill out. 

Have a great Monday...…..


----------



## bobbie68

Good afternoon. It's a beautiful sunny day in the 80's. I am at six flags water park with the 3 teens. The water is a little cold so I am relaxing on a chair by a wave pool. The teens are trying to get me in. I will if it warms a bit. Brian works about 20 minutes away so he will meet us after work.  We have an unlimited dining plan so no cooking and the plan has had paid for itself.



Pooh sorry to hear about your family having some ups and downs. They are lucky to have you,  so nice to hear family helping family.  I understand how the foster care to adopting can go.  I hope it goes fast and smooth.

Schumi glad you enjoyed your new market.  There is nothing like fresh food like that.  A steak on the grill is the best.  We love olives and enjoy a good olive nest. Hope your weather continues. Thank you for the compliment of my pics. I like that she looks like me. I am happy you see it too.

Lynne enjoy your walk hope the weather holds.  Enjoy your tea and good luck with dinner choice.

Mac I hope you enjoyed the dead last night and it cooled down for you. Have a great day!!!!

It is getting warm time for a dip. !!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to be able to be in the water park, Bobbie.  Yep, we bought the season pass food and drink package and think we almost made out okay so far.  

Not really a good water park day for us.  Though it is getting brighter, and only a very light rain falling for lunch walk.  Think they finally turned down the chiller.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I hated going back to work this morning, but got a lot done since I was the only one there most of the morning. 

Saturday night when we got back from the balloon show we decided to stop at Waffle House. Just as we got there 2 police cars pulled in. I thought the officers were there to eat, but they just stood outside the restaurant looking into the parking lot. They left just before we did. We thought it was a bit strange. Well, around 1:00 this morning that Waffle House plus 2 others in town were robbed. No suspects have been caught yet. Thankfully no one in any of the restaurants were harmed. 




schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes heights aren’t my favourite thing either.....I always laugh when folks say they are scared of heights but can go up in the balloon at Disney Springs.......yep, that’s not someone who’s afraid of heights....glad you had a good day though.


I won’t be going up in that balloon either. I did manage to take a short helicopter ride once. I was scared, but managed to get through it since it was the only wat to get to a certain activity and I really, really wanted to do that activity. 

Bobbie - Great pictures. I’s the aviary new? I don’t remember seeing it when I was at Discovery Cove, but that was several years ago ..
I haven’t been to a Six Flags in decades. I spent many summers at Six flags Over GA.



Sue M said:


> I have an odd fear of heights I guess. I can’t go up a ladder, even the 3 step ones and won’t do the balloons either. But if I’m securely strapped in a ride I seem to be ok, like a coaster or Dr Doom.


I hate ladders too. I can handle mild coasters, but not the really intense ones. I’m also okay with something like Tower of Terror that’s mostly enclosed, but can’t ride a ride where I can see how high up I’m going. 

Lynne - This picture thing is driving me nuts. I’m trying to see if there is some sort of pattern. So far it seems like the pictures I take in landscape are ok, but the portrait ones are the ones that end up sideways. 
Pooh - So sorry to hear of all of the challenges you are face in right now. Congrats  to your brother and SIL. Hope the adoption goes smoothly. 

The winds are starting to pick up. I think we are due for more storms tonight.  

Since we have been discussing fear of heights, I will leave you with this picture of B from 4 years ago. My crazy child.


----------



## PoohIsHome

@Charade67 B looks like a dear child....but that's NUTS!! LOL!

Of the many things I miss about being in Newport News, Busch Gardens and Water Country is right up there on the list. Corey and I used to love to go to Water Country after I'd quit work for the day.....we'd practically have the place to ourselves.


----------



## Charade67

PoohIsHome said:


> B looks like a dear child....but that's NUTS!! LOL!



I agree. She’s done it twice and absolutely loved it. They even let her steer the hang glider at one point. They went up to 3000 feet. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Of the many things I miss about being in Newport News, Busch Gardens and Water Country is right up there on the list.


If I lived closer I would get a pass to Busch Gardens.  I am about a 3 hour drive. 

Tonight B started complaining about her mouth hurting. She said that she can feel a lump on her gum. I’m wondering if it is a wisdom tooth. Looks like we will be placing a call to the dentist tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne you’re sure getting the weather, hope you got the clearing promised tonight. 

Pooh you sure have had a lot on your plate. You needed that weekend away!
Hope it’s smooth sailing now. 

Schumi no Walking Dead hasn’t been cancelled, this season has finished so now we have Fear The Walking Dead season!  Then Walking Dead new season will be on again. 
I’m also avidly watching Handmaids Tale. 

Bobbie nice waterpark pic. I haven’t been to the one here in ages.  And it hadn’t been warm enough yet.  I don’t think it has a lazy river or anything as fun as the US parks, like the aqua coasters etc. And I’m not into drop slides. I should look it up to see. I’m sure there have been upgraded since I was last there. 

Charade that hang glider pic eek!  Crazy about several Waffle Houses being robbed at the same time!  Glad it didn’t happen when you were there. 

Getting ready for dinner. The sun came out, it was nice enjoying the patio in the afternoon, got some reading done. Had to move my chair into the shade, even though it’s low 70 s the sun was hot!  
Chicken done on the bbq, salad & corn n the cob.  Then going for neighbourhood doggy walk with friend. Rain returning Tomorrow maybe?


----------



## macraven

_Well it is now 10:40 pm and our temps have finally  dropped down to 82
High today was 96 

We do like the weather here as our winters are much more milder than Chicago 

The one thing we did not bring with us when we moved here were the snow shovels 

Hope all are doing fine 
Sending everyone hugs_


----------



## schumigirl

We have rain today.

And quite cool outside. But, we`ve had some lovely weather recently so can`t complain.

Off for dentist appointment soon. Just a check up....hopefully. Then lunch.....no real plans for the rest of the day.

But...…..8 weeks today till we fly out to Orlando again...….

Have a great Tuesday



​



​





​​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, not dreaming of snow shovels yet.  Hope your weather is a bit cooler now, Mac.  What we did get, Sue, was that clearing out.  Went down into the low 60's overnight.  A refreshing, low humidity start of 67.  Dare I say, I almost wanted a longer sleeved shirt?  Yep, that cooler feeling.  And still a dark commute, and fogged in car windows.  But a nice quick one, that did become a little longer, hello truck, so slow that light did change.  Darn.  Oh well, he turned, and I went straight.  Guy behind me also turned, after he followed me straight, to beat the truck.  I feel ya, guy.  

With that, the sum is a huge glowing ball of gold just above the horizon.  Still some clouds left, but a blue sky, and full sun will give us close to 90 today.  And low humidity, hello wind from the North.  So ready for sunglasses.  And yes, we did have late day sun, and it was a beautiful sunset last night.  Ending up with a burger for me, and cooked breaded fish in my air fryer for older one.  Then fries in that fryer too.  Easy dinner, since it was just him and me last night.  Little one texted me she was bored, ah well, make the best of it. Seems some of the speakers during her college orientation yesterday, were not of her liking.  It finishes up today, so tonight, will be back to the 3 of us.  DH is still on a business trip. 

Ah, and Tuesday is here.  Yep, that day of the week, Mac may do her Taco Bell run.  I may do that too, little one wanted those fries the other day.  30 minute wait at both of the Taco Bells we tried.  Um, not waiting that long, so walked out of both, and went to Wendy's.  Anyways, Taco Tuesday, come and get it.
  Yum, Yum.

Have a great day, all.  And hope B's mouth is fine.  Molars coming in are painful.  I think both my kids had their molars in already.  And hope Schumi's dentist check up is fine too.  

So, Good Morning all, and Good Afternoon, Schumi!  

Here comes the sun, and yes, the tea.  Later homies.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all, sorta. It’s 3:56 am here and I got up at 3 and can’t get back to sleep  
No plans today except to go out and get a birthday present for a friend.  The group of us are taking her out for lunch Friday.  I might get her a gift card, at this stage in our lives none of us needs more stuff. Or may get her a nice hand and body cream set.  

Schumi good luck at the dentist, and have a nice lunch. 

Lynne enjoy the low humidity!  Of fast food places, I like Wendy’s.  Especially their frostys lol!  And the burgers don’t give me heartburn like some other places. I rarely go to fast food but when I do it’s usually Wendy’s. That’s crazy, 30 min lines at Taco Bell!

Mac happy Taco Tues!  Hope you’re staying cool. 

Maybe I’ll go to living room tv and put on the early news, maybe that will make me fall back asleep!


----------



## schumigirl

lynne, hope your weather does stay lovely......I hear you on being ready for sunglasses! I have an umbrella today......

Sue, hope you got back to sleep...….Oh I agree....no one needs stuff......but it`s so much fun buying gifts for each other. All my groups of friends except one still get each other gifts....usually something nice....not something you need, but a treat. Next friend`s birthday coming up four of us got together and got her and one other friend a spa day....that`s her thing, so she`ll enjoy that. My friend who passed away three years ago was a huge spa fan, and I used to go regularly as she loved it.....me not so much. Always enjoyed the lunch though!!! Each to their own.....


Dentist went well...….although think I`m going to lose a back tooth soon.....will hang on to it as long as possible though. Stopped in at local café for lunch and I had a shrimp sandwich and Tom had bacon sandwich.....nice. Resisted their beautiful home made cakes! And they have giant meringues with peach, lemon or raspberry swirls through them.....looked fabulous!! 

Rain is heavier now than earlier......

Washing will be dried in the dryer today now...…..Time for tea......


----------



## schumigirl

Hope we hear from Keisha........I’m sure she had a lovely vacation and now getting back to normality again........



We have heavy rain right now so no going out for a walk tonight. 

Planning a night in front of the tv........still to finish the tv show Chernobyl as well.......will get round to it. 

Time for a cup of tea.........


----------



## bobbie68

Happy afternoon everyone...It is a beautiful warm day here again today. Slept in a bit after being up early. Liv and I went to a luncheon for one of her scholarships that she won. It was very nice and the food was good. We are heading out in a bit to go to another scholarship presentation for Liv. This one is only refreshments so we will have to find somewhere to eat first. Tomorrow the kitty  goes for the rest of her mouth surgery, so we hope she will be better after that.

We bought a small camper real cheap that we can tow to Florida when we move. Brian is going to gut it and set up special cat areas for them. It was the easiest, safest and quickest way we could think of to get them down there. He has been spending lots of time drawing plans and can't wait to start demolishing the inside.

The park was fun yesterday, we had dinner went on a ride or two and came home. Liv was not feeling to well. Their friend Alex stayed over again, he and Charlie stayed up til like 3 playing games.

Charade I am not sure how long the aviary has been there. When we went in 2017 it was there also. It is on a separate island off the main part. The lazy river runs through it and it is really cool. We can spend a lot of time in there. We also get our cabana on that island we like it more secluded. That is a crazy pic of B. I don't think Liv or would do that. I know Brian and Charlie would love too. Good for her that she has no fear of that. I didn't realized you lived so far from Bush Gardens. We really enjoyed that park and it was one of the prettiest I have been too. Water Country is really cool too. I  hope B feels better with her mouth soon.

Sue the warmer the better for me, however, I will take a day in the 70's sitting in the sum. I hope you found a gift for your friend. It sounds nice to have a group of friends to do that with. I am thinking now that the teens are older and I have more time I can find a friend group like that. I hear you I don't want anymore useless stuff for gifts. I feel bad when people spend their money on stuff I don't use. Hope your weather stays nice.

Lynne I hope your low humidity and high temps stay. I agree love the sunglasses. I love my air fryer, wish I has gotten the bigger one. Snow is an evil four letter word in this house. I hope you can get your fries on your taco Tuesday run. 

Mac I can't wait to leave the snow shovels and  the snow blower behind for the next owner. I am glad that the temps went down for you last night. I hope you enjoy your taco bell run today!

Schumi Nice, only 8 weeks til you are state side again. Always nice to look forward too. I hope your rain clears out soon. It sounds like a nice lunch that you had, I don't think I could resist the deserts. 

 to the rest of the SANS family not posting. I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Happy afternoon everyone...It is a beautiful warm day here again today. Slept in a bit after being up early. Liv and I went to a luncheon for one of her scholarships that she won. It was very nice and the food was good. We are heading out in a bit to go to another scholarship presentation for Liv. This one is only refreshments so we will have to find somewhere to eat first. Tomorrow the kitty  goes for the rest of her mouth surgery, so we hope she will be better after that.
> 
> We bought a small camper real cheap that we can tow to Florida when we move. Brian is going to gut it and set up special cat areas for them. It was the easiest, safest and quickest way we could think of to get them down there. He has been spending lots of time drawing plans and can't wait to start demolishing the inside.
> 
> The park was fun yesterday, we had dinner went on a ride or two and came home. Liv was not feeling to well. Their friend Alex stayed over again, he and Charlie stayed up til like 3 playing games.
> 
> Charade I am not sure how long the aviary has been there. When we went in 2017 it was there also. It is on a separate island off the main part. The lazy river runs through it and it is really cool. We can spend a lot of time in there. We also get our cabana on that island we like it more secluded. That is a crazy pic of B. I don't think Liv or would do that. I know Brian and Charlie would love too. Good for her that she has no fear of that. I didn't realized you lived so far from Bush Gardens. We really enjoyed that park and it was one of the prettiest I have been too. Water Country is really cool too. I  hope B feels better with her mouth soon.
> 
> Sue the warmer the better for me, however, I will take a day in the 70's sitting in the sum. I hope you found a gift for your friend. It sounds nice to have a group of friends to do that with. I am thinking now that the teens are older and I have more time I can find a friend group like that. I hear you I don't want anymore useless stuff for gifts. I feel bad when people spend their money on stuff I don't use. Hope your weather stays nice.
> 
> Lynne I hope your low humidity and high temps stay. I agree love the sunglasses. I love my air fryer, wish I has gotten the bigger one. Snow is an evil four letter word in this house. I hope you can get your fries on your taco Tuesday run.
> 
> Mac I can't wait to leave the snow shovels and  the snow blower behind for the next owner. I am glad that the temps went down for you last night. I hope you enjoy your taco bell run today!
> 
> Schumi Nice, only 8 weeks til you are state side again. Always nice to look forward too. I hope your rain clears out soon. It sounds like a nice lunch that you had, I don't think I could resist the deserts.
> 
> to the rest of the SANS family not posting. I hope everyone has a nice day!



Hope Liv is feeling better today......shame she felt poorly after having such a lovely day. 

Oh definitely time for groups of friends Bobbie.........I’m so lucky to have several groups of wonderful friends, some I’ve known for many years. A few since our boys were babies. I would say I would consider out if all of the groups 5 or 6 of them to be my best friends......but we have so much fun together, lunches, nights out or just chatting......definitely time for some “you” time.....

Enjoy the rest of your day.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hello all!!!!

Wow...I go away to the lake for a weekend...and it takes me two days to get all the updates read lol.  And it was a buys Monday at work.  Had to go home over lunch and change...I was just too cold in my capris and little tom shoes in bare feet.  So I have long pants on...and actually put on socks and shoes...as my feet were absolutely freezing - even with the heater on under my desk    My feet are silently screaming as they don't like socks...or being cold...so it was one or the other...I picked socks for warmth.  Hopefully it warms up here for the weekend again.  

@Sue M we heard about the earthquakes.  I have family in the lower mainland, so a quick check in with them to see how it affected them.  They were all good.  

@Realfoodfans...I love that memorial Bear!!!!!  What an awesome heirloom.  I made a couple of quilts for some family members with our favorite clothes from my mil who passed away a few years ago now.  They may not mean much to anyone else, but to those who have those items...they are priceless!

@schumigirl  Loved your chicken story.  That sounds like something I regularly do  I love to cook...but there is also the odd meal...that well...maybe we do end up eating a larger evening snack  

@Lynne G ..wow i hope you don't have to build an ark soon with all the rain you have had there.  We have had our fair share in the last few weeks...it was needed here.  And I'm a little tired of overcast cold windy days.  I hope once the rain goes, the humidity doesn't get too bad.  We are hoping to see that spiderman movie too.  Our 18 yr old son has loved spiderman since he was olde enough to point to him in walmart when he was just a young kiddo.  I even had to find a spiderman tie for him to wear to his highschool graduation.  He wore one to his kindergarten graduation...and one to his highschool graduation.  He loved it!!!!

@Robo56 ...yikes, I would hate to also listen to all those fireworks.  I sure hope any animals in your area get a break soon from all of them.  

@bobbie68  - What great pictures of the trip so far.  Sounds like you and the family are having a great time!!!

Well...toodles for now...I guess this pile of paperwork won't sort and get onto a spread sheet by it's self.  Have a great day everyone!!!

Just posting a picture of sitting around the firepit enjoying the outdoors before being bitten alive by all the mosquitos


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday afternoon Sans family 

It’s pretty hot here today 92 and high humidity. Had dentist appointment and a couple stores to stop at today.

 Did some investigating on water flossers and decided on the Waterpik Ultra. So picked that up today. 

Well, we still have had fireworks going every night. They stopped at 11 last night so that’s better then midnight. I figured people would be running out by now.

Sounds like it was a day Schumi for dentist appointments. I had some work done today and permanent crown put on. Hope you don’t lose your tooth.



bobbie68 said:


> The realtor we talked with has started sending us house listings. I told him we won't be able to do anything til after the first of the year or later. Wouldn't you know the perfect house we were looking for is up for a short sale. I was so sad to see that. I think I am going to stay away from looking right now, window shopping can be painful. LOL!!



Hang in there bobbie68. Hopefully they will have plenty of inventory for to pick from when the time is right.

Great pictures at Discovery Cove.




PoohIsHome said:


> The past few weeks have felt like a constant ride of RRR. It started out the Saturday before a conference we (the non-profit I work with) had for 175 teachers. I came *this close* to being thrown into the hospital with a raging UTI. I got through the conference with a smile on my face.



Wow.....sounds like you need a break....here’s to things looking much better for you.



Charade67 said:


> Since we have been discussing fear of heights, I will leave you with this picture of B from 4 years ago. My crazy child.



Fearless she is......that is incredibly high up.....not something I would ever have the courage to do.

I saw YouTube videos of teens and 20 year olds passing out on that bungee ride in Orlando. Then saw another video of a older couple (looked like they were in their 70’s) who loved it and rode it two times.......not for me.

Mac today is your taco Tuesday run for Taco Bell...did you see BK is now selling tacos?

I watched the last episode of Stranger Things 3 last night. The door has been left open for Season 4. Looked at HHN site last night and it said “Stranger Things” house this year will be from Season 2 and 3. The powers that be must have gotten a preview to include season 3 as it just came out on Netflix on July 4th.

Have a great rest of the day everyone.

 To all the Sans family.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hope everyone has had a wonderful Tuesday! 

Our Corey turned 18 today. I thought I'd be sad, but the only thing I can feel is excited for him. He's grown into such a kind hearted and caring young man....I know he's going to do great things. 

@bobbie68 What is Liv going to study? I know you must be so proud of the scholarships she earned!

Feels like I should whisper this but it looks like we might just have a dry day tomorrow. Soooo tired of the rain. Just one day with reasonable temps and low humidity....that's not being unreasonable, is it?

@schumigirl I think it's great that you put the time and effort into selecting gifts for your dearest friends. I have a core of girlfriends that I've been with for 37 years now (wow....that doesn't seem possible!) and nothing makes me happier than finding the perfect gift for them. 

Hope everyone has a peaceful and restful night and a wonderful start to Wednesday!


----------



## macraven

_ To Pooh’s Corey!

He’s now 18 but will always be mom’s little boy 

Our kids grow up too fast don’t they..._


----------



## PoohIsHome

macraven said:


> _ To Pooh’s Corey!
> 
> He’s now 18 but will always be mom’s little boy
> 
> Our kids grow up too fast don’t they..._



Always our little boys. Alex turned 25 three weeks ago and he'll always be my baby boy. It does go by all too quickly.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to your sons Poohls


----------



## Sue M

Schumi it sounds odd but I can’t tell if I fell back to sleep or not!  Went shopping, looked at Pandora. I had an email sale flyer from them and saw a cute white enamel daisy earrings on sale that I thought would be perfect. But of course they didn’t have them.  Then I thought of a mani gift certificate but she only goes for a mani if she has a special occasion otherwise she does it herself.  I finally decided on a gift card to a store she likes!  
I love a spa day!  There’s a lovely one in Whistler. After massage you go outside the grounds are a beautiful alpine meadow. They have Adirondack chairs, hammocks, hot and cold plunge pools, steam bath and sauna. It’s a Scandinavian type spa. 
Hope your back tooth will be ok. 

Bobbie yes, it’s definitely time for friends!  I have several groups. My neighbourhood group where most of us have known each other since our kids have been in preschool or kindergarten!  This is the group for birthday lunch Friday. Then another group from where I worked pre kids. 4 of us that worked together and kept up our friendship for over 35 yrs!  And a couple other groups. 
I think the older we get, the more important our girlfriends get. 
Hope Liv feels better!

Pumpkin that looks like a great foot warmer!  Yes, we didn’t feel the quakes in the lower mainland. Too far away. But with all the activity here and in California it’s been the topic of conversations.  As we’ve been told many times, the big one could come any time.  I was at CAA today renewing my annual policy for trip interruption/cancellation and the agent asked about my travel plans. I told her in Aug I’m going to California with the quakes, and Sept Florida hurricane season. We both laughed. 

Robo seems like its dentist day today!  I’ve never watched Stranger Things. Is it scary?  I can’t watch scary!  Or read. Gives me nightmares. I have enough trouble with sleep as it is!

Poohls happy birthday to Corey 

Mac They do grow up fast 
My oldest is having her 34th birthday at the end of the month!  And my baby is 29!


Got some stuff done, deciding what to get my friend, renewed trip insurance, found the perfect cards for a couple of friends!  Love when that happens. 
But on the way home realized I need 3 more. My daughters birthday, and on Thursday meeting office friends, one just retired, and the other is moving, and changing schools. So some congrats cards. Guess I’ll go to store tomorrow after doctor appt. morning is Aquafit.  Thurs is work friends get together, and Friday is friends birthday lunch. We’re trying a new Japanese restaurant, since our fav place closed recently. 

Hopefully I’ll sleep tonight!


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy Birthday to Corey! 

They do grow up fast.  Little one will be 18 at the end of next month.  And, my nephew turned 40 last week.  Sigh.  I'm not that old, right?  LOL

Sue, hope you got a good night sleep.  Nice you got some stuff done.  Funny, the two times I had a hurricane during my vacation was in October and December.  All the late August trips we took, not one, and most of the time, very little rain  interrupted our plans.  Good to have trip insurance though.  And yeah, my one niece lives in Northern CA, and was talking about those earthquakes.  She was calling back to her friends, as when they happened, she was visiting with us.

Robo, hope the dentist visit was fine, and nice you got some errands done.  Still sending thoughts that the fireworks stop very soon.  That would be so annoying to me, every single night.  

Pumpkin, glad to see you pop in here.  Hope all is well, and yep, my older one is a Spiderman fan, and I think we all en;joyed the film.  Older one has always been a comic fan, even when he was little.  

Charade, little one is fearless too, and does not mind heights.  I would not even go up a lighthouse she wanted to go up.  Good thing is, she did go up those very narrow, winding stairs, and I told her take pictures.  She did, and had a nice view, apparently.  

With that, wonder if Keisha is now in the land of routine home life.  And today is a Wednesday,  so

 ah yes, a hump day is upon us. That means   (hoping this will get Keisha's attention. LOL)


Yep, two cups of tea so far.  A cloudy, dark commute, but the heat and humidity arrives today.  91 and hello sun, I see a brighter hoirizon starting to show some blue.  And a hello bunny, as I saw him in my front yard, as I opened the door.  He disappeared as I stepped off my stoop.  Noisy me, I guess.  

 hehe, and homies, , each and every one of you.


Time for more tea.  Almost too cold inside once again.  And maybe a bit hungry, that piece of poundcake did not do it.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hello all!!!!
> 
> Wow...I go away to the lake for a weekend...and it takes me two days to get all the updates read lol.  And it was a buys Monday at work.  Had to go home over lunch and change...I was just too cold in my capris and little tom shoes in bare feet.  So I have long pants on...and actually put on socks and shoes...as my feet were absolutely freezing - even with the heater on under my desk    My feet are silently screaming as they don't like socks...or being cold...so it was one or the other...I picked socks for warmth.  Hopefully it warms up here for the weekend again.
> 
> @Sue M we heard about the earthquakes.  I have family in the lower mainland, so a quick check in with them to see how it affected them.  They were all good.
> 
> @Realfoodfans...I love that memorial Bear!!!!!  What an awesome heirloom.  I made a couple of quilts for some family members with our favorite clothes from my mil who passed away a few years ago now.  They may not mean much to anyone else, but to those who have those items...they are priceless!
> 
> @schumigirl  Loved your chicken story.  That sounds like something I regularly do  I love to cook...but there is also the odd meal...that well...maybe we do end up eating a larger evening snack
> 
> @Lynne G ..wow i hope you don't have to build an ark soon with all the rain you have had there.  We have had our fair share in the last few weeks...it was needed here.  And I'm a little tired of overcast cold windy days.  I hope once the rain goes, the humidity doesn't get too bad.  We are hoping to see that spiderman movie too.  Our 18 yr old son has loved spiderman since he was olde enough to point to him in walmart when he was just a young kiddo.  I even had to find a spiderman tie for him to wear to his highschool graduation.  He wore one to his kindergarten graduation...and one to his highschool graduation.  He loved it!!!!
> 
> @Robo56 ...yikes, I would hate to also listen to all those fireworks.  I sure hope any animals in your area get a break soon from all of them.
> 
> @bobbie68  - What great pictures of the trip so far.  Sounds like you and the family are having a great time!!!
> 
> Well...toodles for now...I guess this pile of paperwork won't sort and get onto a spread sheet by it's self.  Have a great day everyone!!!
> 
> Just posting a picture of sitting around the firepit enjoying the outdoors before being bitten alive by all the mosquitos



Another lake dweller!!! How lovely....glad you had a nice trip and hope your weather warms up for you....you know I hate the cold too!!! 

Yes, the chicken was the first disaster I`ve had in quite a while.....won`t happen again....I take too much pride in my food to let it!!! 

Hope you got your paperwork done...….




Robo56 said:


> Happy Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> It’s pretty hot here today 92 and high humidity. Had dentist appointment and a couple stores to stop at today.
> 
> Did some investigating on water flossers and decided on the Waterpik Ultra. So picked that up today.
> 
> Well, we still have had fireworks going every night. They stopped at 11 last night so that’s better then midnight. I figured people would be running out by now.
> 
> Sounds like it was a day Schumi for dentist appointments. I had some work done today and permanent crown put on. Hope you don’t lose your tooth.



Let me know what you think of the water flossers....I`m curious.....yes, think the back tooth will have to come out at some point, but as long as it`s not causing issues, he`s happy to leave it.....for now!!! My gag reflex will go into overdrive when that comes out!! Congrats on the crown....always feels good to get them completed......

Hope your fireworks stop soon......not fun listening to that every night.....




PoohIsHome said:


> Our Corey turned 18 today. I thought I'd be sad, but the only thing I can feel is excited for him. He's grown into such a kind hearted and caring young man....I know he's going to do great things.
> 
> 
> @schumigirl I think it's great that you put the time and effort into selecting gifts for your dearest friends. I have a core of girlfriends that I've been with for 37 years now (wow....that doesn't seem possible!) and nothing makes me happier than finding the perfect gift for them.



Belated Happy Birthday to Corey!!! Yes, seeing them grow and thrive is the best isn't it!!!! He sounds a lovely young man and one to be proud of......

I`ve spoken about my groups of friends here for years.....they are such a part of our lives, can`t imagine being without most of them......one who is one of my best friends now, we met over 20 years ago when both husbands were in the UAE.….we disliked each other on sight......lol.....but there had been a misunderstanding.....it usually is!!! But we both saw something not very funny one day.....not funny for most people.....but her and I  both crumpled with laughter, much to the annoyance of those around us, and a new friendship was forged on that one incident. 

But, all my groups of friends can come together which is nice.....usually we have a big get together on Boxing Day at our home......and they all get on well...….but yes, most of my friends are very long standing. It`s good to have them isn't it......and yes, we love finding each other the perfect gift...…..

Have a great Wednesday....….



macraven said:


> _ To Pooh’s Corey!
> 
> He’s now 18 but will always be mom’s little boy
> 
> Our kids grow up too fast don’t they..._



They do don't they!!! You have seen it more times than me having had more boys.....but it`s a blessing of course, but I still love to think of that little boy running around....….




Sue M said:


> Schumi it sounds odd but I can’t tell if I fell back to sleep or not!  Went shopping, looked at Pandora. I had an email sale flyer from them and saw a cute white enamel daisy earrings on sale that I thought would be perfect. But of course they didn’t have them.  Then I thought of a mani gift certificate but she only goes for a mani if she has a special occasion otherwise she does it herself.  I finally decided on a gift card to a store she likes!
> I love a spa day!  There’s a lovely one in Whistler. After massage you go outside the grounds are a beautiful alpine meadow. They have Adirondack chairs, hammocks, hot and cold plunge pools, steam bath and sauna. It’s a Scandinavian type spa.
> Hope your back tooth will be ok.




Oh I hate that!!! I generally sleep like a baby, thankfully......I like to wake up feeling refreshed after a good sleep...….

I do kind of like spa days, but I get a little bored......so I only go if a friend asks me along.....I won`t go into a sauna or hot tubs, or water really...….so it`s just the treatments for me when I go, and usually a champagne lunch of course.....lol...….earrings sound nice, shame you couldn't get them. 

Hey Lynne...….just saw you pop in........



So, went round to a friends house who have been restructuring their home...…..they`ve finally completed their master bathroom and it is stunning...….they knocked a large wall down and incorporated one of their extra rooms to make it absolutely huge!!! 

Some of you who may have read a previous trip report of mine might remember the huge shower we had when we were given the Presidential Suite one visit......well, it`s similar to that only slightly more gadgets and gizmos.....it is gorgeous......and huge!!! Tom looked at me and said er no......lol......well, we only redid our master bath not long back, so no changes there, but this is beautiful. 

Back home and it is chucking it down with rain...…..again. 

Won`t be going far today...…..

Salmon and avocado for lunch...….and home made Thai Fishcakes for me and good old fish and chips for my two guys...…..

Have a great Wednesday....…..


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before heading off to work. I learned yesterday that therapist 3 has not contacted any insurance companies or other referral services and let them know she is no longer working. I also need to talk to therapist 1 about getting her bio removed from our webpage. Someone emailed the office at 9:45 last night wanting to schedule an appointment with her. 

Sue - I would love to be where you are right now. Low 70s and sunny sounds delightful. Hope you were able to get back to sleep. I woke up at 4:30 this morning.


Lynne - 30 minutes for fries? No thank you. I actually ran through Taco Bell yesterday on my way back from the doctor’s office. 

Bobbie - Hope Liv is feeling better. How many cats do you have? Someone had one on our flight from San Diego to Charlotte. Poor kitty sounded really stressed. 

Robo - No bungee ride for me either. I couldn’t even go with Dh and B when they went hang gliding. I  told him to call me when they were safely back on the ground. 

Pooh - Happy belated birthday to Corey.

Lynne - Several years ago B and I vacationed in Savannah, GA. We went out o Tybee Island and climbed the lighthouse. I managed to make it to the top, but wouldn’t go outside. B had to take pictures for me.

Well, B got up yesterday and said that her mouth was feeling fine. No more pain. She has a dental appointment for tomorrow anyway. 

Gotta get to work now.


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work today. Sometimes if I get too bored I start to clean and organize. I just did a thorough cleaning of the sink in the employee bathroom. Therapist 1’s husband is supposed to clean the bathrooms, but I don’t think he has touched the sink in months. Therapist 1 keeps hair supplies and cosmetics around the sink. She has a small tray filled with various lipsticks. One has been open for who knows how long. There was dark pink lipstick on everything.  The counter, the wall, even on the other lipstick tubes. I just scrubbed everything down and moved the lipsticks from the tray to a small basket. Let’s see how long it stays clean. 
Almost time for lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, home bound today since the roofers are doing their thing.  Fingers crossed they don’t have to replace too much wood & that ICE doesn’t show up 


Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Early morning catch up with your news!  Mr Real, me and Louie the Cav are joining my daughter on a sponsored walk today for the school where she is working during her University course.  She was disappointed it’s a day the grandchildren are with their father as everyone else going as family so we said we’d happily go.  It’s in a nice area we know around a lake so will be good.
> Yesterday I went to collect a memory bear that I’ve had made from some of Mum’s favourite clothes - we all love it and a surprising thing the lady found 2 pins on a collar of the dress that I bought for Mum but hadn’t seen them on it!  I was thrilled as they were so appropriate for Mum.View attachment 414660
> Only two weeks until we go to Wales so need to start organising food etc to take.  I am worried about leaving Dad for a week but hoping my brother will call in a few times for company.
> Take care all x



Have seen similar quilts but never a bear, that is precious!



macraven said:


> Mom
> Mom
> I want pancakes



No pancakes in my diet...soggy, nasty messes lol. 

Yum to 5 guys, everyone sez they stole ‘my burger recipe’. Hadn’t been then in a minute, stopped a few weeks ago to grab dinner.  Seems as thou they took a healthy bump in pricing.


schumigirl said:


> Hope we hear from Keisha........I’m sure she had a lovely vacation and now getting back to normality again........



Thanks . Normal is over-rated, I’d be bored outta my gourd 


bobbie68 said:


> We bought a small camper real cheap that we can tow to Florida when we move. Brian is going to gut it and set up special cat areas for them. It was the easiest, safest and quickest way we could think of to get them down there. He has been spending lots of time drawing plans and can't wait to start demolishing the inside.



That is smart idea indeed.


Robo56 said:


> It’s pretty hot here today 92 and high humidity. Had dentist appointment and a couple stores to stop at today.



We’ve been hotter here than MCO since we’ve been home...go figure.  I thought we’d be escaping it.  Only 90 today, glad i’m Not a roofer



Lynne G said:


> hoping this will get Keisha's attention. LOL)



I thought i felt a disturbance in the force .  Camels, capt Jack and orlando bloom ?  That is a lovely trifecta!


----------



## keishashadow

Couple of vacation pics

Guess who was ‘mayor of the day’ at the plaza, our last day?  Check out the monthly shake, we shared...well, i snagged the donut.

Woody’s roundup fest at the Contemporary. If i knew it was open bar would’ve taken the bus    Stitch! 

Yes, i requested mine be Thor 

Up close & personal @ Hoop De Doo


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, sharing donut...... yeah, you were nice, Keisha.  And yep, thought ol' Jack would certainly snag ya to check the SANS.  Great pictures and how fun, to be the mayor.  I have yet to eat at the Plaza for some reason.  Kids never asked to go there, and well, pasta is not our want to eat when eating out most of the time.  Hope your roofing bill is not too much.  And now you had me thinking.  We put a new roof on our house a few years after buying, and a few years after that, new AC and heater.  Well, now the AC and heater have been replaced this year.  Sigh.  Money pit house.  

Schumi, that friend's new bathroom sounds awesome.  I'd love to redo mine, it was made in the late 80's, but ya know, it still works, and we did replace one of the sinks the other day.  Maybe one of these years.  I'd love a huge soaking tub and big rain shower.  

Charade, I wish I was bored enough to clean my office well.  It will be cleaned out completely by the end of the year though, as new building is said to be ready by October, but no one believes it will be done that soon, as last update said summer. Eh, they even admitted that summertime opening was not going to happen, and gave that October update.  

Walk was nice at lunch, and almost too hot.  Clouds were blocking the sun, most of the time, but still wore my shades.  Is bright enough out.  Co-worker remarked how smartly I crossed the crazy intersection right outside our entrance.  Hey, this chicken knows how to cross that road without getting hit.  Seems our city drivers generally see a red light, and speed up through it.  Every time I leave, I have to push the drivers ahead of me to stop those bully left turners, when we have the green light to go straight.  Joys of rush hour commuting.  Still, the time of year a wee bit earlier arrival, as no school zone left over still working blinkers, and rarely spotted school buses.  

Little one came home tired last night.  Promptly made her chicken nuggets and fries, and stopped at the Starbucks for some coffee on the way home from the train station.  She was so thirsty.  Then around 8, she decided she needed a darker color of foundation, as oh so tan now, so off to the cosmetic place I had coupon for.  Well, she decided, since we were more than half way to the closest Taco Bell, yep, at 9:30pm, fries with cheese sauce, and mom, why don't you try that chip box meal.  Okay, I said, as i was eating that, little one scarfed down her fries, and ate most of my chips.  Any one that had some re-fried beans, had another chip used to scrape it off, and both were eaten.  Had to use a fork as there was barely any chips to scoop up the rest of the stuff left that she did not want to eat.  I guess it was good I wanted something hot to eat too, but at least it was enough for me, and we were nice, as ordered some dollar things to bring home to older one.  I think he ate them as his late night snack.  By 11, turn that stuff off!  The joys of having adult kids that only need 4 or 5 hours sleep.  

I so need tea.  Later homies.  Be good.


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
The last pic you posted of your gdaughter looks like a “mini me” of you


----------



## keishashadow

Two of the roofers are screaming at eachother in spanish...as in off & on for over an hour.I caught just enough of it to figure out they are arguing over soccer.  As long as they finish the roof and don’t spill any blood on my new shingles, i’m good at this point.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, home bound today since the roofers are doing their thing.  Fingers crossed they don’t have to replace too much wood & that ICE doesn’t show up
> 
> Have seen similar quilts but never a bear, that is precious!
> 
> Thanks . Normal is over-rated, I’d be bored outta my gourd
> 
> We’ve been hotter here than MCO since we’ve been home...go figure.  I thought we’d be escaping it.  Only 90 today, glad i’m Not a roofer



Welcome home Keisha...…....

Normality...….I agree...…..




​
Glad you had such a fabulous trip!!! You certainly had the heat!!!

And congrats to GD on being Mayor.....her little face!!!! Pictures are fabulous!!!

Nice to have you back...….and good luck with the roofing issues......



Lynne G said:


> We put a new roof on our house a few years after buying, and a few years after that, new AC and heater.  Well, now the AC and heater have been replaced this year.  Sigh.  Money pit house.
> 
> Schumi, that friend's new bathroom sounds awesome.  I'd love to redo mine, it was made in the late 80's, but ya know, it still works, and we did replace one of the sinks the other day.  Maybe one of these years.  I'd love a huge soaking tub and big rain shower.
> 
> Walk was nice at lunch, and almost too hot.  Clouds were blocking the sun, most of the time, but still wore my shades.  Is bright enough out.
> 
> I so need tea.  Later homies.  Be good.



It`s not fun when things need doing like roofs....so expensive. We reroofed a few years ago and were so glad we did as the following winter we had massive storms and so many lost roofs...ours was fine thankfully.

My friends bathroom is stunning...I did tell her she copied the shower from the Presidential suite.….lol......it is gorgeous. She has an old manor house so she has more rooms than she knows what to do with......I can`t wait to see what they do with their kitchen!!!

Sounds like a nice day for your walk.....cloudy and hot sounds good!!!

Oh Keisha bet you wish you could speak Spanish...…..lol...…



After a morning of rain, the sun came blistering out this afternoon....gorgeous, but clouds are building again...….

And the boy came home tonight with a certificate for distinction from his employers for everything he has done recently......few other things too, but that was the one he was most proud of......it`s nice when employers recognise their staff!!!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Sometimes life is absurd beyond description. My sister-in-laws mother passed away at about 1am this morning. As of right now kidney failure is suspected. After having just lost her father within the last week, my poor sister-in-law is somewhere between shock and disbelief. She has two sisters who are just not pleasant people and wouldn't know how to think of anyone other than themselves if their existence depended on it.  My heart breaks. 

Here's to Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

Oh, that is so incredibly sad. My thoughts and prayers go out to your SIL.


----------



## macraven

Sending you hugs Pooh!
Prayers for your SIL

Schumi it is wonderful that Kyle is being recognized for his outstanding achievements at his job

It is well deserved 

So we had dinner out tonight and the last 2 nights
I’ll be cooking the next 3 days
Think I can handle that

Sweet dreams to all the homies !
See you all in the morning


----------



## schumigirl

​





​



​​


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Sometimes life is absurd beyond description. My sister-in-laws mother passed away at about 1am this morning. As of right now kidney failure is suspected. After having just lost her father within the last week, my poor sister-in-law is somewhere between shock and disbelief. She has two sisters who are just not pleasant people and wouldn't know how to think of anyone other than themselves if their existence depended on it.  My heart breaks.
> 
> Here's to Thursday.



Hugs to you pooh and your SiL......sometimes life doesn't quit does it!! Glad your SiL has you to help...even if it`s just to chat I`m sure she`ll appreciate you.



macraven said:


> Sending you hugs Pooh!
> Prayers for your SIL
> 
> Schumi it is wonderful that Kyle is being recognized for his outstanding achievements at his job
> 
> It is well deserved
> 
> So we had dinner out tonight and the last 2 nights
> I’ll be cooking the next 3 days
> Think I can handle that
> 
> Sweet dreams to all the homies !
> See you all in the morning



Thanks mac...you know how burstingly proud we are of our boy all the time anyway.......so it`s lovely to see this from work.

Nice to have dinner out so often.....quite right too...…



We have a downpour this morning.....supposed to dry up later, but it`s so dark right now......not cold though, we have to get around low 70`s today.

Grocery shopping this morning......ordered some charcuterie from the deli, so will pick that up last....and all the usual stuff...….

Hope your Thursday is a good one...….


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope the roof gets done quickly, before all this rain.  And oh my, over soccer.  Yeah, once and awhile we watch the Mexican league games, and enjoy listening to the commentary.  

A big yay, for Kyle, so nice to hear he is appreciated at his work, Schumi.  He should be proud, you too.  

Pooh, sending lots of sympathy to you, and your SIL.  Hugs.  So sad news.  

Well, at 5:20 this morning, the weather guy said it was clear and comfy.  Looked at the sky, there's no stars, no moon, just a gray sky.  Oh, I guess he meant clear, as all the rain to come today was not falling at the moment.  Golden horizon now, and agree it was a comfy 72 commute.  Dare I say, almost cool?  Well, the humidity builds as the day starts, and downpours, thunderstorms, and periods of rain is the forecast.  In other words, a wet day.  Umbrella at the ready.

And maybe so fitting.  Thirsty Thursday.  But, how our ground wants to be soaked with rain once more, is beyond me.  For the last couple of years, we have had a wet summer, and our ground water levels are more than full.  Oooh, that sun is bright.  

With that, tea is on my third cup, almost cool inside, and quiet.  Ahhhh.  

 and   HeHe, but drink up today.  Throw back your drink of choice, and stay hydrated.

And a bit of a yay, 

 and all,   and tomorow will be a casual dress day  for me.  Office clean up and saw a sign up to bring in food, as you know, treats as we clean up.  


Ah, what a day.


----------



## PoohIsHome

I think soccer is the one sport Tony doesn't watch.....although I won't be pointing that out anytime soon.  

Morning, homies! Already have the bottle of wine picked out that we'll enjoy this evening. Thirsty Thursday, indeed!

How wonderful that Kyle was recognized at work! Isn't it such a great feeling to see adult children thriving and succeeding so well in their endeavors? 

One out of two isn't bad. Our temps are supposed to be much much lower today....like mid 70's lower. I'll take it! Unfortunately, it's also supposed to be another wet day with the rain moving back in sometime late this afternoon. At this point, I'm ready for winter to move back in....if it's going to be perpetually wet it might as well be snow.

Going to be a day of laundry and general household work. I think dinner is going to be a nice grilled pork chop with sautéed squash and zucchini....maybe some fresh corn on from the farmers market.

I'd been trying to work out timing to squeeze in a quick trip down for HHN and it's worked out itself. It looks like my brother and I are going to tag team driving down Mom and Dad's car after they move back down for the winter. I'll hang out with Mom and Dad for a few days before I fly back home and work in time for HHN. Perfect!

Oh, and the bright spot to all the tragedy my brother and sis-in-law have been through in the past couple of weeks....they were notified this week by social services that their adoption should be finalized by November.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne......yes, very proud! Sounds like a very wet day for you all round!! Yes, our ground is well saturated this year too.....above average rainfall...….and it`s bouncing down right now...….

Pooh.......thank you, yes, even as adults we love to see him achieve above and beyond!! 

Nice dinner plans.....and nice trip plans too......HHN is just around the corner now......and good news on the adoption going through.....that will lift their spirits. 



No going out this afternoon...….did plan a walk on the beach with a friend and her beautiful dog......but not now. Bit of housework and laundry too pooh......

We have a complete cloudburst right now!!! 

Time for tea...….and some tv I think.....housework can wait...….


----------



## Lynne G

Always nice to hear some good news with the so sad news.  Nice the adoption is almost finalized, Pooh.  

 And yeah, ark may be made one of these days. Only saving for us, is that so far, they are saying the chances of rain on the week-end are getting lower and lower. Fine with me. Rain on week days, full sun on week-end. My love of summer. 

Oh, and housework should always be a wait for it.   LOL


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Well woke up with a barn burner of a headache this morning at 5:15 so got up and took something for it. I think it stems from all the jaw opening and tooth drilling/ work done on Tuesday. Don’t remember other crown process being so difficult.

It’s been smoking hot here past number of days. Been in the 90’s with high humidity which makes it feel much worse. Mosquitos have shown up in force past couple of days. Must be from all the rain we have had. Fireworks finally stopped. Thankful for that for sure.

Hubby and I went out for dinner at Red lobster yesterday and the best part of the meal was the cocktail and the cheddar biscuits. Actually should have skipped the meal and just had more cocktails. They were yummy.

HHN coffee mug full this morning and enjoying every drop.



keishashadow said:


> Guess who was ‘mayor of the day’ at the plaza, our last day? Check out the monthly shake, we shared...well, i snagged the donut.



What great pics of the cute honorary mayor of the day. Looks like you all had a great time.



Lynne G said:


> . Then around 8, she decided she needed a darker color of foundation, as oh so tan now, so off to the cosmetic place I had coupon for. Well, she decided, since we were more than half way to the closest Taco Bell, yep, at 9:30pm, fries with cheese sauce, and mom, why don't you try that chip box meal. Okay, I said, as i was eating that, little one scarfed down her fries, and ate most of my chips.



Lynne you are a sweet mom to take your daughter out make up shopping after a long day at work.

We will need to have a Starbucks pow wow if our dates coincide during HHN.




keishashadow said:


> I caught just enough of it to figure out they are arguing over soccer. As long as they finish the roof and don’t spill any blood on my new shingles, i’m good at this point.



It’s a good thing they were arguing over soccer and not something worse......extreme heated disagreements with roofing nail gun in hand are not good.



schumigirl said:


> And the boy came home tonight with a certificate for distinction from his employers for everything he has done recently......few other things too, but that was the one he was most proud of......it`s nice when employers recognise their staff!!!



Congratulations to your son Schumi. I know you and Tom are proud of him. From all you have shared with us about Kyle he is an intelligent, hard working fellow who deserves to be recognized for his contributions to his company.




PoohIsHome said:


> Sometimes life is absurd beyond description. My sister-in-laws mother passed away at about 1am this morning. As of right now kidney failure is suspected. After having just lost her father within the last week, my poor sister-in-law is somewhere between shock and disbelief. She has two sisters who are just not pleasant people and wouldn't know how to think of anyone other than themselves if their existence depended on it. My heart breaks.



Poohls, I’am so sorry to hear about your sister-in-law losing both her parents. I will be praying for her and you as you help her through the grieving of her parents. She is lucky to have you to stand by her 



schumigirl said:


> Let me know what you think of the water flossers....I`m curious



So far so good on the Waterpik tooth flosser. I did some research and we got the Waterpik Ultra.....I’am going to buy the Waterpik travel size for trips. I figure anything that helps promote healthy gums and the ability to retain the fangs is worth it.



PoohIsHome said:


> I'd been trying to work out timing to squeeze in a quick trip down for HHN and it's worked out itself. It looks like my brother and I are going to tag team driving down Mom and Dad's car after they move back down for the winter. I'll hang out with Mom and Dad for a few days before I fly back home and work in time for HHN. Perfect!



Great news on the HHN trip.




PoohIsHome said:


> they were notified this week by social services that their adoption should be finalized by November.



Yeah!!!! to the adoption news.

Lynne hope the tea is hot and plentiful this morning.

I need to get my keister moving this morning. Going to go by Sam’s and get some more peaches and cherries. They have been delicious. Maybe a stop by Starbucks’s. Maybe the extra caffeine will cure the headache.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Ok. Took out the double post


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, hope that headache goes away, pronto.  Nice to be drinking that coffee, and yes, anytime we can share some coffee talk, I'm up for it. Will be very nice if we can get together this Fall.  

Sun was out so bright, but now cloudy.  Phone says currently 80, the high will be 86, and thunderstorm today, and chances start at 11 am.  Er, my lunchtime walk may or may not be wet.  Time to roll the dice.  LOL


----------



## macraven

_Camel day...Thursday 

Means getting closer to the weekend


Having typical Georgia weather this year
Hot and humid during the day and thunderstorms during the night 

My lawn service dude really racks up the money quickly with this type of weather
I think we are on the way in making him a millionaire........jk

Tonight I’m making a winner winner chicken dinner.....lol

Mr Mac favors chicken and/or red meat

Looking forward to hhn this season 
It will be my 21st year of it
Never gets old for me

I booked a private tour for Friday October 4
Right now I have 3 openings left
If any of you homies or those reading along want to join in, send me a Pm 
I hope to have a full group by late August 

If you are new to the RIP HHN private tours, it’s a great way to do the event with limited waits for houses, scare zones, shows 

No long line waits for anything
Free food, water, soda at LaBamba during the event period

It’s a full evening event as it starts at 6pm and is over Saturday October 5 at 2am

Looks like I will be joining team Keisha when it is the subject of roofs
Heavy rain and storms at midnight and found a drip-drip- drip from the kitchen ceiling during the night 

Hope all the homies have a great day
So close to the weekend!_


----------



## schumigirl

Robo….hope the headache doesn't hang around long.....they`re never fun to experience. Sorry you didn't enjoy you RL dinner......but the biscuits and cocktails are good!!! 

I`ll look into what`s available in this country with those dental things.....I`ve been meaning to buy one for a while......and thank you, yes, we are so proud of our boy. Hope the coffee and peaches help.....feel better...…

mac......hope you can fill the tour......I`m sure you will though.....and good luck with the roof!!! Last thing you want to have to repairing …...it can end up such a big job!!! And enjoy that weather.......


We`ve had torrential downpours today, brilliant sunshine and heat.....torrential downpours and now we have incredible heat with full sun, but the black cloud heading towards us is ominous!!! More rain and maybe thunder......but it is so warm.....not a day for housework. 

I did however do some ironing......then just as I finished we heard a huge thump. The rear of our house is mostly glass...….and we have bifolding doors at the other side of the rear.....they were closed as it had been bouncing down........we walked to the back and wandered along the windows......saw two dead birds laying together.......the sun must have dazzled them......although it was weird it was two at the same time.......Tom dealt with them!!! Think they were gone on impact......

No idea what`s for dinner tonight...…..think mac`s winner winner chicken dinner sounds good!!!! Set a few extra places...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, once in awhile we get a thump too, Schumi.  Thankfully, most of the time we find a dazed bird.  I let DH dispose if it is dead.  We used to have a blue jay peck at our sliding glass doors every once in awhile.  Not sure if he liked or disliked what he saw.

Oh no Mac, hope your roof repair people are not those that will be arguing over soccer.  LOL  Actually, hope you get it fixed quick, as I know you are getting the rain like we are.

And a what for dinner.  Choice for kids, pot stickers or pasta.  I guess they will pick when they get home. 

Oh so muggy lunchtime walk.  Almost hard to breathe.  But we have had sun, then clouds, but surely feels like it will rain.  It's just where you happen to be in the unlucky cell of rain.  And we have a flooding warning, from 1pm today until 11am tomorrow.  Seems any downpour can give us 2 to 3 inches of rain, in less than an hour.  Sigh, hope the home commute does not have rain, or flooded roads.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick lunch fly by!
Charade I hate being bored at work!! luckily in my career and currently in Nursing homes I can always find something-although the kitchen staff gets nervous when i start really poking around. They always hope I have lots of clinical stuff so I don't have time for big kitchen inspection (I am RD consulting for nursing homes)

Congrats to Schumi's Kyle!! Sounds like he has really found his niche and so nice to be recognized for the work!! 
Ugh Robo-hope the headache gets better!



Lynne G said:


> And yeah, my flight is 5:45am, Sue, so I get ya, for sure. Means a 4am arrival at airport, so leaving home around 3am. And yay! For a HRH September trip.


 Yes Yay for september trips! Our flight leaves at 6 am for our HHN trip-but out of our small airport no one will be at the airport before 5:15 and its only 15 min away...


PoohIsHome said:


> Sometimes life is absurd beyond description. My sister-in-laws mother passed away at about 1am this morning. As of right now kidney failure is suspected. After having just lost her father within the last week, my poor sister-in-law is somewhere between shock and disbelief. She has two sisters who are just not pleasant people and wouldn't know how to think of anyone other than themselves if their existence depended on it.  My heart breaks.
> 
> Here's to Thursday.


 Oh gosh I am so sorry-cannot imagine the shock!


PoohIsHome said:


> Oh, and the bright spot to all the tragedy my brother and sis-in-law have been through in the past couple of weeks....they were notified this week by social services that their adoption should be finalized by November.


  and YES!!! Hope this will help with the hard times knowing this is coming!! I happened to be with a friend the day she was notified a birth mother chose them-so happy for her. She will ask for details of that day sometimes as apparently it was blur of shocked happiness for her. I remember every detail as I was so excited for her. I really should write it down for her to put in his baby book-he is 17 now!!


macraven said:


> I booked a private tour for Friday October 4


 Wish our dates lined up! But maybe next year as the kiddo I travel with will be in college-and that weekend may work better with college schedule.

DH off to Chicago this am-back tomorrow. Son starts soccer camp Friday. I have Queen City board retreat at Table rock lake this weekend. Family reunion next weekend at Lake Ozark. Both older DD's flying in for the reunion. 
Alysa in New Mexico is having a ball-although she has a bit of a cold. All the earthquake activity is exciting for geologists I guess. She is getting her data together from the Alaska trip for her poster she has to present in December. She and a roommate are doing a sunrise balloon ride this Saturday too.

Think we narrowed down dates for France next May. Now to be patient and hang on for good air prices. Did find a good price on British Air, but has 1.5 hour layover in Heathrow, vs $100 more for direct flight to Paris. 

69 days to HHN!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick fly by!!!!

@PoohIsHome I'm so sorry for all the horrible news your family has had.   Any of those situations are not easy.  At least they have your family to have their backs.  It's also great news for them about the adoption.  I hope that this can help brighten just a sad time.  I'll be sending lots of light and love their way.

@schumigirl  What a great treat for your son!!!  It's always nice when their efforts are recognized and rewarded.  I know that our daughter was given priority seats in the company sky box for the Calgary Stampede this weekend with some of the big wigs and bigger customers they have.  She had to turn them down as they are on their way here to visit for the weekend.  But she was flattered after all the hard work she does for them, it is nice to be appreciated and recognized.
We also have trouble with birds hitting some of our windows.  Only...sometimes it's from sunlight at the wrong times reflecting the skies...but mostly...it's from drunk birds who have eaten too many fermented berries from the trees.  I guess drunk flying is not any better than drunk driving 

@Charade67  I also have time on my hands at my job.  I no longer clean.  I work with 18 men...and I'm the only woman in the place.  They are pigs and I'm tired of cleaning up after them.  I'm not their mother, and if they can't wipe up a counter from where they spilled coffee, sugar, or whatever else, or can't rinse a sink from their dirty hand scrub...it will sit there.  It got so bad, I asked for one of the two bathrooms to be MY bathroom - as I was tired of sharing one with all then men.  After that, head office finally said that they would FINALLY hire a company to come and clean once a week.  It was absolutely disgusting around here, and I was just about to complain to HR about the grossness and they " found" they money in our " budget " to have someone finally come in and clean again.  So now when I have time on my hands...I'm either on pintrest cruising for a new item to create or planning trips we will never take  

@Robo56 I hope your headache went away fast.  I suffer from weather related ones.  I find spring / fall the worst with dramatic temps highs and lows.    We also love Red Lobster.  We rarely get to eat there when we visit the big city.  The youngest doesn't like seafood at all - and just doesn't like even going to have something other than seafood from there.  Their drinks are sooo yummy...and those rolls...I could just eat those!!!!!!!!!!!

@Lynne G My daughter is 25,  When she was here in June...she was in my makeup.  Somehow...one of m y eye shadow pallet found their way into her makeup bag to her place   Your a more patient momma.  I don't think that late at night we would have been hitting the makeup counter lol.  but then again, I do find myself doing things I thought I would never do!

@macraven   Priate tour!!!!!  How awesome...I would love to be able to do one some day.  Just not sure it would be the HHN one...but it does sound fun!!!

@Monykalyn- your trip to France, sounds like a great time of year to visit.  I had a co-worker ( @ my second job that I use to fund trips ) go at the end of May this year, and she loved it!!!!!!  It's on my bucket list as a place to visit!

Well...my workday is almost done here.  Paperwork is all filled, and now it's just counting down until quitting time.  We are heading out to the lake again tonight.  I DD and sil are on their way to visit for the weekend.  It will be just out at the lake and not the hubby's extended family.  The weather looks like it is will be quite nice and not too hot.  Hopefully the fish are biting, the mosquitos are not too bad, and that the mud has had a little time to dry so we can do some ATV riding.  I might try to pop in over the weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

I  think I will use Schumi’s chucking down reference.  Oh my, such noisy rain and my phone buzzed with flood warning flooding streets warning.  And a lightning strike so close a huge bang and rumble that shook the house and lights flickered.  In my window, many flashes of light.  And what a commute home, car was driving in a river of a road that when I got to drier street, I could feel the tires grip.  Scary enough for me.  But lucky, not as much rain at start and end, it was the middle that when my fastest wipers were not not enough.  Oh so loud out.  Bowling so close in the sky.  

Hope all are safe and dry, particularly those having a storm like I am having and those in that hurricane path in the Gulf area of Texas and Louisiana.  

Sigh, my goodness the noise of that thunder.

What are you up to tonight?  Guess I am not going out, as little one and I had planned.  At least that is what I told little one.  So a what to watch night for us.

Pasta and red sauce won out, and defrosting a cheesecake we got from Trader Joe’s yesterday.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I meant to come and post earlier, but ended up napping instead. Not much worth posting about today. B had her dental appointment and her teeth are fine. No signs of wisdom teeth coming in yet. I have no clue what was causing her pain on Monday. Just glad it went away quickly.

Schumi - Congrats to Kyle.

Pooh - Awesome news about the adoption.

Robo - Hope the headache didn’t stick around too long. I sometimes get bad ones when I’ve been in the heat too long. 

Pumpkin - I work in a very small office, so no cleaning crew for us. We only have one man in the office, but I hardly ever see him. He sees his clients in the evenings after I have gone.

Starting to get really sleepy again. Hello to Mac, Lynne, MonyK, Keisha, Sue, Patty, and anyone else I may have missed. 


Goodnight y’all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> work in a very small office, so no cleaning crew for us. We only have one man in the office, but I hardly ever see him. He sees his clients in the evenings after I have gone.


I should probably clarify what I do.  I'm an office administrator for a steel company.  So I get to deal with too many grumpy oilfield welders.  We have men on the front and working on the shop gathering the large pieces of steel.  Most days it:s good working with all men, but they can be stinky, gross, crass could mouth and forget that there is a woman in the office.    But I get treated well and get any time off I need with no questions asked - which is nice when the kids need me.


----------



## macraven

_Pumpkin, I know how that goes having to deal with males that are stinky and gross 

At least you could leave the office and go home to get away from it

I had 4 boys stinky and gross and it was like pulling teeth to get them to shower 
(Once they discovered girls, our water bill doubled )

My situation was different that yours 

Keep tic tax’s in your pocket and hand them
Out at work
Also spray frabreeze on them if they walk towards you

They will smell better long enough for a 2 minute conversation then

I preached personal hygiene to my kids for years until age 13 when they started to realize girls were cute _


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, once in awhile we get a thump too, Schumi.  Thankfully, most of the time we find a dazed bird.  I let DH dispose if it is dead.  We used to have a blue jay peck at our sliding glass doors every once in awhile.  Not sure if he liked or disliked what he saw.
> 
> Oh no Mac, hope your roof repair people are not those that will be arguing over soccer.  LOL  Actually, hope you get it fixed quick, as I know you are getting the rain like we are.
> 
> And a what for dinner.  Choice for kids, pot stickers or pasta.  I guess they will pick when they get home.
> 
> Oh so muggy lunchtime walk.  Almost hard to breathe.  But we have had sun, then clouds, but surely feels like it will rain.  It's just where you happen to be in the unlucky cell of rain.  And we have a flooding warning, from 1pm today until 11am tomorrow.  Seems any downpour can give us 2 to 3 inches of rain, in less than an hour.  Sigh, hope the home commute does not have rain, or flooded roads.



lol....that`s funny imagining a bird pecking at itself...….although not so good for your window!!! Birds can do damage......I hate hearing that thump...….we do sometimes see almost like a full bird mark on the glass where it`s went in full force…..we could make out a face once.....was strangely funny to imagine it`s last seconds!!!! 

I`ve never made pot stickers at home. Yep, hope your journey home was uneventful and today is better...….




Monykalyn said:


> Quick lunch fly by!
> Charade I hate being bored at work!! luckily in my career and currently in Nursing homes I can always find something-although the kitchen staff gets nervous when i start really poking around. They always hope I have lots of clinical stuff so I don't have time for big kitchen inspection (I am RD consulting for nursing homes)
> 
> Congrats to Schumi's Kyle!! Sounds like he has really found his niche and so nice to be recognized for the work!!
> Ugh Robo-hope the headache gets better!
> 
> Yes Yay for september trips! Our flight leaves at 6 am for our HHN trip-but out of our small airport no one will be at the airport before 5:15 and its only 15 min away...
> 
> 
> DH off to Chicago this am-back tomorrow. Son starts soccer camp Friday. I have Queen City board retreat at Table rock lake this weekend. Family reunion next weekend at Lake Ozark. Both older DD's flying in for the reunion.
> Alysa in New Mexico is having a ball-although she has a bit of a cold. All the earthquake activity is exciting for geologists I guess. She is getting her data together from the Alaska trip for her poster she has to present in December. She and a roommate are doing a sunrise balloon ride this Saturday too.
> 
> Think we narrowed down dates for France next May. Now to be patient and hang on for good air prices. Did find a good price on British Air, but has 1.5 hour layover in Heathrow, vs $100 more for direct flight to Paris.
> 
> 69 days to HHN!!



Thanks Monyk…….he is enjoying the world of finance......me, I have no head for numbers at all.....must get that from his dad!!! 

Reunion sounds good this weekend......and yes the earthquake will have been exciting for folks in that field......hope her cold is better soon though....I know very little of New Mexico...…

I`d go for direct with your flights if you can. Heathrow is a massive airport and if you need to change terminals it can be a nightmare. Is British Airways your only option for flights? 

Yes, September is getting closer!!!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> @schumigirl  What a great treat for your son!!!  It's always nice when their efforts are recognized and rewarded.  I know that our daughter was given priority seats in the company sky box for the Calgary Stampede this weekend with some of the big wigs and bigger customers they have.  She had to turn them down as they are on their way here to visit for the weekend.  But she was flattered after all the hard work she does for them, it is nice to be appreciated and recognized.
> We also have trouble with birds hitting some of our windows.  Only...sometimes it's from sunlight at the wrong times reflecting the skies...but mostly...it's from drunk birds who have eaten too many fermented berries from the trees.  I guess drunk flying is not any better than drunk driving
> Well...my workday is almost done here.  Paperwork is all filled, and now it's just counting down until quitting time.  We are heading out to the lake again tonight.  I DD and sil are on their way to visit for the weekend.  It will be just out at the lake and not the hubby's extended family.  The weather looks like it is will be quite nice and not too hot.  Hopefully the fish are biting, the mosquitos are not too bad, and that the mud has had a little time to dry so we can do some ATV riding.  I might try to pop in over the weekend!



lol....can`t quite imagine drunk birds...….so funny!! Yes, I think they see just see light as there is so much glass and if the sun reflects they just don't see it.....we have the sun at the back of our property for most of the day from around 10am right through till sunset so that's a lot of light to confuse them!!!! 

So lovely for your daughter to be recognised that way....sounds as though it would have been a lot of fun....but I`m sure she`ll enjoy seeing you much more.....yes, it is lovely for recognition. 

Have a great weekend, sounds like a lovely visit with family. 



Lynne G said:


> I  think I will use Schumi’s chucking down reference.  Oh my, such noisy rain and my phone buzzed with flood warning flooding streets warning.  And a lightning strike so close a huge bang and rumble that shook the house and lights flickered.  In my window, many flashes of light.  And what a commute home, car was driving in a river of a road that when I got to drier street, I could feel the tires grip.  Scary enough for me.  But lucky, not as much rain at start and end, it was the middle that when my fastest wipers were not not enough.  Oh so loud out.  Bowling so close in the sky.
> 
> Hope all are safe and dry, particularly those having a storm like I am having and those in that hurricane path in the Gulf area of Texas and Louisiana.
> 
> Sigh, my goodness the noise of that thunder.
> 
> What are you up to tonight?  Guess I am not going out, as little one and I had planned.  At least that is what I told little one.  So a what to watch night for us.
> 
> Pasta and red sauce won out, and defrosting a cheesecake we got from Trader Joe’s yesterday.



Yes, chucking it down is quite descriptive at times......lol...….horrible to drive in though.....

We had a tv night last night too......can`t even remember what we watched...….must have been that good!!!! 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I meant to come and post earlier, but ended up napping instead. Not much worth posting about today. B had her dental appointment and her teeth are fine. No signs of wisdom teeth coming in yet. I have no clue what was causing her pain on Monday. Just glad it went away quickly.
> 
> Schumi - Congrats to Kyle.
> 
> Pooh - Awesome news about the adoption.
> 
> Robo - Hope the headache didn’t stick around too long. I sometimes get bad ones when I’ve been in the heat too long.
> 
> Pumpkin - I work in a very small office, so no cleaning crew for us. We only have one man in the office, but I hardly ever see him. He sees his clients in the evenings after I have gone.
> 
> Starting to get really sleepy again. Hello to Mac, Lynne, MonyK, Keisha, Sue, Patty, and anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> 
> Goodnight y’all.



Thanks......we are so proud of him. 

Hope your nap was good...….glad your daughter has no issues yet with wisdom teeth...…




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I should probably clarify what I do.  I'm an office administrator for a steel company.  So I get to deal with too many grumpy oilfield welders.  We have men on the front and working on the shop gathering the large pieces of steel.  Most days it:s good working with all men, but they can be stinky, gross, crass could mouth and forget that there is a woman in the office.    But I get treated well and get any time off I need with no questions asked - which is nice when the kids need me.



lol....back in the day when I worked, I worked in the explosive/chemical industry for many years and my office was a fun place at times...….male and female staff and the language would embarrass a sailor!!! I don`t miss it that's for sure!!!! 




macraven said:


> _Pumpkin, I know how that goes having to deal with males that are stinky and gross
> 
> At least you could leave the office and go home to get away from it
> 
> I had 4 boys stinky and gross and it was like pulling teeth to get them to shower
> (Once they discovered girls, our water bill doubled )
> 
> My situation was different that yours
> 
> Keep tic tax’s in your pocket and hand them
> Out at work
> Also spray frabreeze on them if they walk towards you
> 
> They will smell better long enough for a 2 minute conversation then
> 
> I preached personal hygiene to my kids for years until age 13 when they started to realize girls were cute _



lol....I can imagine that water bill going through the roof!!!! And yes, it was nice to be able to leave that atmosphere behind every day...…..



Friday today...…….no plans at all except some housework this morning......not as humid today so will be pleasant....well, as pleasant as housework can be...…...between the two of us we get through most of the house this morning...….rooms we don't use as much can wait for another day...….I do get all the bathrooms to do   

Waiting on some clothes being delivered too.....supposed to be today, but we`ll see......and have no idea what`s for lunch or dinner tonight......I do have some brie so that`ll be in my lunch someway...….

​​


----------



## Lynne G

Well, comfortable must be the go to word for my radio weather guy.  He almost sounded pleased, rain moved out this morning, taking the clouds with it, and for the next three days, no rain and starting this afternoon, oh that bright sun and hot.  Thankfully, the humidity is lower today, so a very nice day is in store.  

Hope whatever clothes you ordered, are perfect Schumi.  Yep, not sure what dinner, but burgers sound right.  Lunch, sandwiches I think.  

Ah, Happy Friday all! Bonjour, Good Morning.

Yay, for MonyK getting her French trip sorted out.  Yeah, a shame you could not get a direct flight.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Friday, homies!

Sooo glad Friday is here......even if it is supposed to be a wet one. Not the best of days on tap, but necessary none the less. Off in the next few minutes to get my car serviced and this evening we have the visitation and funeral. Corey just took off hoping to get in some time in his kayak before the rain moves in. It's been so wet he hasn't even been able to put it in the water since his birthday!

@Monykalyn Yay for getting your trip sorted! I'd given up on Tony going back so a cousin and I have it on our radar for the Spring of 2021.

@keishashadow Hope the roof is coming along!

@macraven Hope the rain stays away so your repairs stay at a minimum. That is never fun to deal with!

Best wishes to all for a wonderful day!


----------



## RAPstar

Have I told you all how much I hate summer, cause I really hate summer. Though my allergies seem to love it. Oh, I also hate my allergies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday. Probably a lazy day for us.  We might go see a movie at the cheap theater. I should probably was my car. The next few days are supposed to be dry, but hot.

Last night we talked about the possibility of one last little getaway before B starts school in August.  Then I dreamed about DIsney last night. Disney isn’t really an option. Maybe something closer. 

Rap star - I sympathize with the allergies. I can’t wait for ragweed season.


----------



## Lynne G

Mostly sunny lunchtime walk.  Yeah, allergies.  Poor older one is medicated and sneezing and stuffy.  Ack.  darn allergy induced asthma.  

Oooh, saw via an email I just got, since I have a preferred, and little one has a power one, we were blocked out all of July until the 18th of August, well, that blockage is now lifted.  Means we can visit on the 17th if we want.  How nice is that.  Oh, and I have to set my phone to remind me, as have to register to the AP night this year.  Last year, we just stood in a line to get a wristband that morning.  Will be a sleep in day for sure.  in the 30's countdown now.  Yep, Charade, our little trip before the drop her off for school. She gets 4 days to get ready.  And, anything she forgets, I'm sure my DH can drop it off on his way into work.  
 and oh yes,


----------



## Monykalyn

Killing time til I can start wrapping up-about another 30 minutes or so. I'd be off already but had to drop son off at soccer camp at one of local universities. The dorm the boys are staying in is pretty darn nice! He still wasn't happy about it but at least isn't being quite so grumpy. And his best friend got assigned to same room/group, so that helps. DH just missed catching an earlier flight home from Chicago so still on his original one not leaving for another 2 hours.

Gorgeous day today and yesterday-partly cloudy but bright, and low humidity. Hope weather pattern holds through weekend for board retreat at Table rock lake. 



schumigirl said:


> I`d go for direct with your flights if you can. Heathrow is a massive airport and if you need to change terminals it can be a nightmare. Is British Airways your only option for flights?


I was hoping you'd chime in! There are a few options for flights-this was about $100 cheaper than the direct (well-the direct on a nonbudget carrier-I am fine flying the budget carriers cross country here-but bit leary of of flying overseas on one!!) I can choose American or Delta or Air France-all within a few dollars of each other and direct (but ~$100 more each than the BA flight with layover).  I expect we will decide in next month or so. Leaning towards Delta as I have rewards CC with them...and maybe the miles will get me bonus flights I can use towards Florida trips...hmmm...

Hope the weather holds for the weekend for everyone (sorry Rapstar-I LOVE summer!)  
Trying to decide if I should renew dd's UOAP or just buy the 2get 3 free deal. I can always upgrade if we do decide another trip is warranted; I have a feeling DH oldest Katelyn may talk him into coming for Thanksgiving-in which case I will try for a few universal days to see Christmas stuff again! Plus I am wondering if they will offer a deal like the 6 months free again in the fall-would save on next year if DD is able to do a HHN again.

Charade hope you get your getaway!
Pumpkin-I have a friend that works for a trucking company warehouse-she is tiny spitfire and will and can and I have seen her make men 5x her size back down. Love her to pieces but do NOT get on her bad side LOL.

Lynne yay for blackout lifted!

Oh and anyone following on Facebook saw my ad for a cuddle chicken for rent - Ms Charlotte loves to cuddle and snuggle and snore on you! Hey if people can charge $300/hr to lay down with cows my $20/hr per chicken is cheeeeeep (couldn't resist)


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, did see your post, MonyK.  

Well burgers it was, then I made milkshakes, full.  

Beautiful night, and so glad it is a Friday night.


----------



## Lynne G

Tickets done.  Easy.  Can’t wait to see what AP extras they are giving out.  And can show ticket on our phones.  Easier.  Countdown still in the double digit 30’s.  Ahh.  And even happier, hotel and airfare rates much higher now than when I booked, and thankfully rental car is slightly dropping, then up again. Will be doing the rinse and repeat rental ressies and cancellations until we leave.  We thought about a limo, but since we want to do other things, the car seems to be the right choice.  

And oh the rain yesterday, a tornado not far from me was confirmed, and there was the loss of a pregnant mom and her 8 year old son, as their car was swept downstream from an over flooded road.  So sad.  On one of our highways, the water was as high as the top of the median.  Scary roads.  Enjoying a nice drying out today, thank goodness.  

And I meant to put a haha, after my saw Facebook page of MonyK ‘s cuddle offer comment above.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi congrats to Kyle. It’s always nice watching your children succeed in life! 

Keishashadow welcome back!  So fun to be picked Mayor in The Plaza. I love their food, the Rueben is my fav. I’m choked SciFi took it off the menu. Great pics.

Poohls so sorry to hear about your SIL.

Charade so good of you to clean up after everyone. Doesn’t your office hire a cleaning company?  I would get frustrated at school with the staff who don’t clean up their own mess in the staff room. Dirty plates left in the sink.....etc. One day I put a sign up “Your Mom Doesn’t Work here, clean up after yourself please “.


Mac a private tour sounds fun!  Hope you enjoy it!  We’ll be in Universal Sept but we have no intention of going to HN!  Can’t do scary!  I hate things jumping out at me.

Robo surviving that heat is one thing, but surviving mosquitoes is entirely another. Yikes. Can’t tolerate them.
The cherries here have been wonderful. Love ‘em.

Lynne ready to build her Ark!  You’re so good getting out to walk at lunch rain or shine.

Monykalyn trying to sell cuddle chicken on FB 


Today had a slow start. I phaffed the morning away on my iPad. Daughter was off work and wanted to go to Apple Store in the mall to replace power cord. I offered to take her as I needed to get flowers for afternoon get together.

Had get together with my school office, one person was retiring, and the other is moving schools. 2 of us in the group are already retired so it was fun catching up with everyone.  I found some lovely flowers and bought 2 bunches for them.
We went to Browns Social Club. It’s similar to a Milestones?  I don’t know if you have either in the US.

Tomorrow morning is Aquafit, then my dear friends birthday lunch.  Going to a new Japanese restaurant.

Weather has been strange here. Cooler than normal.  Cleared up tonighth


----------



## Sue M

Oh boy!  I wrote above post last night but I must have fallen asleep before I hit post lol!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade so good of you to clean up after everyone. Doesn’t your office hire a cleaning company?


We are a very small office with only 5 people right not, so no cleaning company. Therapist 1’s husband does most of our cleaning. I don’t know why he was ignoring the sink in the employee bathroom. I only cleaned it because the mess was driving me crazy. 

Went to see Men in Black at the $2 theater today. It was entertaining, but I’m glad we didn’t pay full price. I liked the subtle Thor reference.


----------



## macraven

_Can’t believe this day is about over and I’m late checking in here 

Since most of you are in bed now, I’ll call it a night too

Sweet dreams homies!
See you all when the sun rises _


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn I was going to say any other but Delta!  Then I saw you’re thinking about them lol.  They’re fine if nothing goes wrong. But when it does my experience has been crappy customer service.   Paris sounds lovely. Are you going to DL while there?  

Trying to catch up with everyone. Been a busy social week   Here.  
Today was swim fit, then out to lunch for a good friends birthday. 
Came home and did a little gardening and watering then decided it was a nice afternoon to catch up on reading my book on the patio. 

Since you’re all doing countdowns mine are 30 days till DL California and 60 something till Sept Universal sans HHN! Lol. 

Lynne my hotel rate at HRH is about $100 higher than when we booked. No AP for regular rooms yet though.  My Anaheim Hotel has gone down by $300 since my first booking!  
How awful about the family swept away. Flooding is so dangerous. 
When is AP night?  Yay for blackout lift. 

Schumi that’s horrible about the birds. Some people cut out black silhouettes of crows to put on windows to prevent birds flying into them.  We haven’t had that happen for a long time.  I thought bird was dead but I just left him awhile, apparently just got knocked out. After awhile bird revived.  

Charade yay for August get away!  It gets harder when they’re in college and then working to coordinate vacay times.  I’ve been lucky that I’ve been able to get away twice in 2 yrs with my youngest. We got to do California DL during Starwars (May the 4th). She loved that. And more recently Universal. I don’t know when the next time will be. 

RARstar I don’t know how to tell you this:  I Live For Summer!  But I sympathize with your allergies.  Mine have let up. I think they’re worse in spring. 

Poohls 

Pumpkin sounds like a great weekend planned. 

All you ladies having to put up with stinky boys!  eek. I only had girls!  

Tomorrow having the usual suspects over for dinner. I think on the menu is garlic ginger pork. 

Now that the sun has been out I think I need to get cleaning those windows. A job for tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> _Can’t believe this day is about over and I’m late checking in here
> 
> Since most of you are in bed now, I’ll call it a night too
> 
> Sweet dreams homies!
> See you all when the sun rises _


Hey it’s only 9pm here!  Lol.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade yay for August get away! It gets harder when they’re in college and then working to coordinate vacay times.


It actually may be easier for us. Dh and B will finally have the same vacation days.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in! There are a few options for flights-this was about $100 cheaper than the direct (well-the direct on a nonbudget carrier-I am fine flying the budget carriers cross country here-but bit leary of of flying overseas on one!!) I can choose American or Delta or Air France-all within a few dollars of each other and direct (but ~$100 more each than the BA flight with layover).  I expect we will decide in next month or so. Leaning towards Delta as I have rewards CC with them...and maybe the miles will get me bonus flights I can use towards Florida trips...hmmm...
> 
> Hope the weather holds for the weekend for everyone (sorry Rapstar-I LOVE summer!)
> Trying to decide if I should renew dd's UOAP or just buy the 2get 3 free deal. I can always upgrade if we do decide another trip is warranted; I have a feeling DH oldest Katelyn may talk him into coming for Thanksgiving-in which case I will try for a few universal days to see Christmas stuff again! Plus I am wondering if they will offer a deal like the 6 months free again in the fall-would save on next year if DD is able to do a HHN again.



We just didn't have a good experience with BA......lots of friends who used to fly business with them now don't.....not sure whats happened to them. One friend flies Delta when she heads to America for business and family flights......I guess their version of premium.....she`s fussy and has always had good experiences with them. I`ve never flown Delta. But would avoid BA like the plague. Air France are supposed to be very good too. But, it`s been many years since we flew with them.

If you get rewards with Delta, then maybe go with them.....good luck with the choice!!! And have a great weekend...….



Lynne G said:


> Tickets done.  Easy.  Can’t wait to see what AP extras they are giving out.  And can show ticket on our phones.  Easier.  Countdown still in the double digit 30’s.  Ahh.  And even happier, hotel and airfare rates much higher now than when I booked, and thankfully rental car is slightly dropping, then up again. Will be doing the rinse and repeat rental ressies and cancellations until we leave.  We thought about a limo, but since we want to do other things, the car seems to be the right choice.
> 
> And oh the rain yesterday, a tornado not far from me was confirmed, and there was the loss of a pregnant mom and her 8 year old son, as their car was swept downstream from an over flooded road.  So sad.  On one of our highways, the water was as high as the top of the median.  Scary roads.  Enjoying a nice drying out today, thank goodness.
> 
> And I meant to put a haha, after my saw Facebook page of MonyK ‘s cuddle offer comment above.



What a sad story!!! It`s just awful to hear of such tragedy. Glad your trip is coming together...….



Charade67 said:


> We are a very small office with only 5 people right not, so no cleaning company. Therapist 1’s husband does most of our cleaning. I don’t know why he was ignoring the sink in the employee bathroom. I only cleaned it because the mess was driving me crazy.
> 
> Went to see Men in Black at the $2 theater today. It was entertaining, but I’m glad we didn’t pay full price. I liked the subtle Thor reference.



Is that the new MiB?



macraven said:


> _Can’t believe this day is about over and I’m late checking in here
> 
> Since most of you are in bed now, I’ll call it a night too
> 
> Sweet dreams homies!
> See you all when the sun rises _



I love a busy day!!! And yes, the day can get away from you at times....hope you had some fun though!!! And hope the roof hasn't been a big issue for you...….



Sue M said:


> Monykalyn I was going to say any other but Delta!  Then I saw you’re thinking about them lol.  They’re fine if nothing goes wrong. But when it does my experience has been crappy customer service.   Paris sounds lovely. Are you going to DL while there?
> 
> Trying to catch up with everyone. Been a busy social week   Here.
> Today was swim fit, then out to lunch for a good friends birthday.
> Came home and did a little gardening and watering then decided it was a nice afternoon to catch up on reading my book on the patio.
> 
> Since you’re all doing countdowns mine are 30 days till DL California and 60 something till Sept Universal sans HHN! Lol.
> 
> Lynne my hotel rate at HRH is about $100 higher than when we booked. No AP for regular rooms yet though.  My Anaheim Hotel has gone down by $300 since my first booking!
> How awful about the family swept away. Flooding is so dangerous.
> When is AP night?  Yay for blackout lift.
> 
> Schumi that’s horrible about the birds. Some people cut out black silhouettes of crows to put on windows to prevent birds flying into them.  We haven’t had that happen for a long time.  I thought bird was dead but I just left him awhile, apparently just got knocked out. After awhile bird revived.
> 
> Charade yay for August get away!  It gets harder when they’re in college and then working to coordinate vacay times.  I’ve been lucky that I’ve been able to get away twice in 2 yrs with my youngest. We got to do California DL during Starwars (May the 4th). She loved that. And more recently Universal. I don’t know when the next time will be.
> 
> RARstar I don’t know how to tell you this:  I Live For Summer!  But I sympathize with your allergies.  Mine have let up. I think they’re worse in spring.
> 
> Poohls
> 
> Pumpkin sounds like a great weekend planned.
> 
> All you ladies having to put up with stinky boys!  eek. I only had girls!
> 
> Tomorrow having the usual suspects over for dinner. I think on the menu is garlic ginger pork.
> 
> Now that the sun has been out I think I need to get cleaning those windows. A job for tomorrow.



Yes, I didn't want to ruin the look of the windows by putting things on it.....selfish? Maybe.....but they look so good as they are......I did put stickers on when my friends granddaughter was younger at her height, but she`s precious....birds not so much. One less to poop on my washing when it`s hanging out......lol...….

I was lucky with my boy.....no cleanliness issues from him. He was always a water baby and loved baths and showers from an early age. We`ve been so lucky with him. My friends with daughters were always envious he was so tidy...….and he still is......I seen some of the girls rooms on occasion....wow!!!! .....I guess he gets that from me...I hate mess and untidiness. Have a great weekend...….




Off to friends house for a get together and brunch...….I think this friend does the best brunches out of all of us that take our turn...….she should have been a chef. I don't regularly eat eggs but she makes the best eggs benedict ever....and for such a large group that`s a challenge!! It`s almost like a hotel buffet....…looking forward to it!! Starving now......only had a lemon tea to keep the hunger pangs at bay......yeah that`ll work!!!

Don`t think we`ll be sitting outside in the garden this morning, it`s cool and misty...….

Hope everyone has a great Saturday...…..


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies!

@schumigirl You just spoke my love language.....eggs benedict. I've never met a benedict I didn't love! LOL! Well, they have to be cooked correctly, but I do love a good eggs benedict.

@Charade67 You cleaning the office bathroom reminds me of one of the water coolers on campus. I'm not even sure how she manages to get lipstick on the dispenser. How does that even happen???

@Lynne G I have trip envy countdown.  

Off this morning with Mom and Dad for the graveside service and will probably take them out to lunch afterwards. Home afterwards to finish up some housework before I have to be away tomorrow night for work. Going to be a busy week. Tony has to go back to Newport News for work. My green eyed monster comes out now when he goes back to NN as he gets to see our grandson! Going to do some rearranging downstairs to make the treadmill a little more accessible. 

Have a great Saturday, everyone. 

Just because he's so blasted cute.......


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Neighbors cat has been leaving me presents in the front yard again. Dead . Guess it’s better then leaving them right by the front door. I came out a few weeks ago and she had left one by the front door. She sat there meowing at me like “look what I have for you” and then walked away.

We have a large open field in back of our house. So it’s animal kingdom. Deer, squirrels, skunks, possums, foxes, rabbits, snakes, frogs, turtles etc.

We have a doe that has been coming up out of the field with her two new baby’s. I have been leaving them corn and fresh water every few days.

The deer and squirrels have eaten all the peaches off my peach tree. The Apple  tree will be next. I have lots of little green apples on the tree.

Monyk good wishes to you on your trip planning for France.have a great time at your family reunion this weekend.



Monykalyn said:


> Oh and anyone following on Facebook saw my ad for a cuddle chicken for rent - Ms Charlotte loves to cuddle and snuggle and snore on you! Hey if people can charge $300/hr to lay down with cows my $20/hr per chicken is cheeeeeep (couldn't resist)



Whattttttttttttttt....

Schumi eat some eggs Benedict for me......it’s one of my fav breakfasts....have a lovely brunch and visit.

Lynne hope your having a a nice cup of tea this morning.

Rapstar hope you get some relief from the allergies.

Poohls what a cutie.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Pooh.....beautiful little boy! Have a lovely day with mum and dad........I did have a little of Tom’s Egg Benedict.......too much egg doesn’t agree with me, but yes, it was lovely........

Robo.......I think you have a friend for life with the cat next door! Love deer.....they are so gentle........we have a few in the woods behind us, we don’t see many though.......brunch was lovely.......I coveted Tom’s eggs benedict from a distance, then gave in and tasted some......beautiful......have a great weekend Robo.......



Yes, Brunch was lovely......that woman knows how to throw a get together......we had bubbly and smoked salmon by the boatload......and bacon.....lots of bacon!! And a million other choices......Won’t eat the rest of the day now.......well, maybe a snack later.......  We did get handed “food parcels” as we left and there’s some cornbread in there!! ......my usual breakfast will be quite dull tomorrow. 

But, a lovely get together with some good friends......stopped off in her  village to return the clothes that arrived yesterday.......half were too big..the other half too small. Typical. Will reorder some more with the appropriate sizing.......hopefully. 


Can’t believe it was 34 years ago today I was enjoying Live Aid in Wembley Stadium with a group of 5 friends and two older cousins as chaperones......it was London after all as all our mothers said at the time....lol...............funny thing was there was 14 of us at brunch today and 5 of us had been there.....but we didn’t know each other obviously.......

It was one of the most exciting days for us as we had never been to such a concert with amazing stars..........

Queen were the absolute stand out highlight out of everyone on stage that day  .......never seen a performance like it......and Freddie was unbelievably sexy on stage!

He really was .......it was an amazing performance. We had a perfect view too......thanks to one friends family connection with the stadium. But jeez......34 years!!! Where does the time go..........

Weather is lovely here, with a little sea breeze.....so we’re outside, but it’s not boiling hot........quiet night ahead......glass of wine and a movie maybe.......

Sun just blazing though.....time for shades........

Hope everyone’s having a lovely Saturday......


----------



## Charade67

Lazy Saturday morning.  We have absolutely no plans for the day. Dh just got paid, so I should probably pay some bills. 

Got an email from my boss asking me to fill out the necessary paperwork to have therapists 2 and 3 removed from our billing software. Hmm...I wonder if therapist 2 is aware of this. I thought therapist 2 was staying through September. I think the boss and I need to have a talk. I don’t like to feel like I’m caught in the middle of a divorce. She doesn’t want me helping therapist 2 with the transition of leaving.  I feel a certain obligation to therapist 2 because if it weren’t for her I wouldn’t even have this job. 



schumigirl said:


> Is that the new MiB?


Yes, the new one with Chris Hemsworth.



PoohIsHome said:


> You cleaning the office bathroom reminds me of one of the water coolers on campus. I'm not even sure how she manages to get lipstick on the dispenser. How does that even happen???


I can only think of one way, and....EW!!



Robo56 said:


> Neighbors cat has been leaving me presents in the front yard again. Dead . Guess it’s better then leaving them right by the front door. I came out a few weeks ago and she had left one by the front door. She sat there meowing at me like “look what I have for you” and then walked away.
> 
> We have a large open field in back of our house. So it’s animal kingdom. Deer, squirrels, skunks, possums, foxes, rabbits, snakes, frogs, turtles etc.
> 
> We have a doe that has been coming up out of the field with her two new baby’s. I have been leaving them corn and fresh water every few days.


Aww...the kitty loves you. I wouldn’t be too thrilled about the dead mice though. Thankfully I have an indoor cat.  I would love it if our deer brought babies to see us. We occasionally see does in our backyard, but they never come close to the house. 



schumigirl said:


> Can’t believe it was 34 years ago today I was enjoying Live Aid in Wembley Stadium


34 years ago I had just graduated high school. I’m feeling really old right now. 

Almost noon now. I suppose I should get up and at least attempt to do something productive.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> It actually may be easier for us. Dh and B will finally have the same vacation days.


It was easiest for me when both daughters were in high school, and I worked in a high school too, so we were all on the same schedule!



PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, homies!
> 
> @schumigirl You just spoke my love language.....eggs benedict. I've never met a benedict I didn't love! LOL! Well, they have to be cooked correctly, but I do love a good eggs benedict.
> 
> Off this morning with Mom and Dad for the graveside service and will probably take them out to lunch afterwards. Home afterwards to finish up some housework before I have to be away tomorrow night for work. Going to be a busy week. Tony has to go back to Newport News for work. My green eyed monster comes out now when he goes back to NN as he gets to see our grandson! Going to do some rearranging downstairs to make the treadmill a little more accessible.
> 
> Have a great Saturday, everyone.
> 
> Just because he's so blasted cute.......
> 
> View attachment 416905


He’s very cute!  Hope your day goes as well as can be expected. 



schumigirl said:


> Pooh.....beautiful little boy! Have a lovely day with mum and dad........I did have a little of Tom’s Egg Benedict.......too much egg doesn’t agree with me, but yes, it was lovely........
> 
> Robo.......I think you have a friend for life with the cat next door! Love deer.....they are so gentle........we have a few in the woods behind us, we don’t see many though.......brunch was lovely.......I coveted Tom’s eggs benedict from a distance, then gave in and tasted some......beautiful......have a great weekend Robo.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Brunch was lovely......that woman knows how to throw a get together......we had bubbly and smoked salmon by the boatload......and bacon.....lots of bacon!! And a million other choices......Won’t eat the rest of the day now.......well, maybe a snack later.......  We did get handed “food parcels” as we left and there’s some cornbread in there!! ......my usual breakfast will be quite dull tomorrow.
> 
> But, a lovely get together with some good friends......stopped off in her  village to return the clothes that arrived yesterday.......half were too big..the other half too small. Typical. Will reorder some more with the appropriate sizing.......hopefully.
> 
> 
> Can’t believe it was 34 years ago today I was enjoying Live Aid in Wembley Stadium with a group of 5 friends and two older cousins as chaperones......it was London after all as all our mothers said at the time....lol...............funny thing was there was 14 of us at brunch today and 5 of us had been there.....but we didn’t know each other obviously.......
> 
> It was one of the most exciting days for us as we had never been to such a concert with amazing stars..........
> 
> Queen were the absolute stand out highlight out of everyone on stage that day  .......never seen a performance like it......and Freddie was unbelievably sexy on stage!
> 
> He really was .......it was an amazing performance. We had a perfect view too......thanks to one friends family connection with the stadium. But jeez......34 years!!! Where does the time go..........
> 
> Weather is lovely here, with a little sea breeze.....so we’re outside, but it’s not boiling hot........quiet night ahead......glass of wine and a movie maybe.......
> 
> Sun just blazing though.....time for shades........
> 
> Hope everyone’s having a lovely Saturday......


I love eggs benny too!  The last time I had it was at RPH our leaving day. Daughter treated me to brunch downstairs. We sat in the lovely out side area in a pretty area surrounded by the lush shrubbery and palm trees. 
The Live Aid concert sounds amazing. It ages me but I was at Woodstock! Lol. 

I hear you on birds pooping on laundry. Happened to me a few weeks ago 



Charade67 said:


> Lazy Saturday morning.  We have absolutely no plans for the day. Dh just got paid, so I should probably pay some bills.
> 
> Got an email from my boss asking me to fill out the necessary paperwork to have therapists 2 and 3 removed from our billing software. Hmm...I wonder if therapist 2 is aware of this. I thought therapist 2 was staying through September. I think the boss and I need to have a talk. I don’t like to feel like I’m caught in the middle of a divorce. She doesn’t want me helping therapist 2 with the transition of leaving.  I feel a certain obligation to therapist 2 because if it weren’t for her I wouldn’t even have this job.


Oh boy!  Sounds like you’re being put in a difficult position. Hope it all works out. 

Robo eek!  I had a cat that used to bring me presents, into the house    Love watching the deer with their fawn. My friend has a house on acreage a few hours east of here. When we visited last summer there was a momma who liked to hang out on his property. I was sitting outside and she was napping in the shade not 30 ft from me.  Twice we saw her with her fawns.
He has a huge vegetable garden and has it totally fenced with 8ft chain link fencing or there would be nothing left. It was so nice going out before dinner to pick fresh veggies to have for dinner. 

But those deer are not gentle during rutting season I tell you.  There’s a town that had a big problem with them. The deer would walk thru town and would charge at people or dogs and kick too. 
My daughter was driving on the highway out of town and silly male came out of the tree line and charged her car. She got a big dent on the side of her car. Crazy!  

Well I better get up and going. Need to tidy up the house, whip vacuum around and go to the store. Get Rx filled, and look for dessert for tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Lazy Saturday morning.  We have absolutely no plans for the day. Dh just got paid, so I should probably pay some bills.
> 
> Got an email from my boss asking me to fill out the necessary paperwork to have therapists 2 and 3 removed from our billing software. Hmm...I wonder if therapist 2 is aware of this. I thought therapist 2 was staying through September. I think the boss and I need to have a talk. I don’t like to feel like I’m caught in the middle of a divorce. She doesn’t want me helping therapist 2 with the transition of leaving.  I feel a certain obligation to therapist 2 because if it weren’t for her I wouldn’t even have this job.
> 
> 
> Yes, the new one with Chris Hemsworth.
> 
> 
> I can only think of one way, and....EW!!
> 
> Aww...the kitty loves you. I wouldn’t be too thrilled about the dead mice though. Thankfully I have an indoor cat.  I would love it if our deer brought babies to see us. We occasionally see does in our backyard, but they never come close to the house.
> 
> 
> 34 years ago I had just graduated high school. I’m feeling really old right now.
> 
> Almost noon now. I suppose I should get up and at least attempt to do something productive.



So you don’t recommend the new movie then? 

I like Chris Hemsworth, but the rest of the cast........meh. 

Yes, I was 18 when Live Aid was happening........fabulous time! 

We were talking today how no one had a phone to film it......we just enjoyed it.......but, yes, it was a long time ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> It was easiest for me when both daughters were in high school, and I worked in a high school too, so we were all on the same schedule!
> 
> 
> He’s very cute!  Hope your day goes as well as can be expected.
> 
> 
> I love eggs benny too!  The last time I had it was at RPH our leaving day. Daughter treated me to brunch downstairs. We sat in the lovely out side area in a pretty area surrounded by the lush shrubbery and palm trees.
> The Live Aid concert sounds amazing. It ages me but I was at Woodstock! Lol.
> 
> I hear you on birds pooping on laundry. Happened to me a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> Oh boy!  Sounds like you’re being put in a difficult position. Hope it all works out.
> 
> Robo eek!  I had a cat that used to bring me presents, into the house    Love watching the deer with their fawn. My friend has a house on acreage a few hours east of here. When we visited last summer there was a momma who liked to hang out on his property. I was sitting outside and she was napping in the shade not 30 ft from me.  Twice we saw her with her fawns.
> He has a huge vegetable garden and has it totally fenced with 8ft chain link fencing or there would be nothing left. It was so nice going out before dinner to pick fresh veggies to have for dinner.
> 
> But those deer are not gentle during rutting season I tell you.  There’s a town that had a big problem with them. The deer would walk thru town and would charge at people or dogs and kick too.
> My daughter was driving on the highway out of town and silly male came out of the tree line and charged her car. She got a big dent on the side of her car. Crazy!
> 
> Well I better get up and going. Need to tidy up the house, whip vacuum around and go to the store. Get Rx filled, and look for dessert for tonight.



I was just reading the other day there is a 50th anniversary celebration for Woodstock this August......one of my American friends mothers want to go to it.......my friend is mortified.......lol.......bet she’d have a ball! I don’t know much about it to be honest, heard of it of course........

Live Aid was just tremendous. It’s one of these things that’ll never be mimicked in any way. Genuine party atmosphere with not an ounce of bad feeling anywhere.......


We have rain. Wasn’t forecast, but all the same, it’s heavy......although easing now......


Plan to watch Bohemian Rhapsody tonight........not a bad movie......


----------



## Lynne G

Theme park and water park fun.  Will never get me in the swings again.  Eek.  Heights, speed and circling, sigh.  

Then since still wet and getting way too crowded, some pool time with my Dsis.

Now trying to find some food for a late lunch.

Absolutely awesome,sunny Saturday.  

Hope all are enjoying this weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

See, such a nice day.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> So you don’t recommend the new movie then?


It was definitely worth a viewing. It was quite entertaining. I just don’t think I would have wanted to spend full price on it. I actually would have been happy with waiting until it came out on DVD then renting it and watching it at home. Dh is weird about wanting to watch movies for the first time in theaters though.



Lynne G said:


> Theme park and water park fun. Will never get me in the swings again. Eek. Heights, speed and circling, sigh.


I don’t do swings either. B loves them, but then again, we’ve already established how crazy she is.

We ended up going to see Toy Story 4 today. Really cute movie. I liked it much better than Toy Story 3. Stay for a really cute bit at the very end of the credits. 

We also wandered into the Hallmark store to see the new Christmas Ornaments.  They have a Disney castle that comes with 5 princesses. If you put one of the princesses on the center platform her song plays. I want one, but have no place to put it. 
https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...-tabletop-decoration-with-light-1QFM3339.html


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> I was just reading the other day there is a 50th anniversary celebration for Woodstock this August......one of my American friends mothers want to go to it.......my friend is mortified.......lol.......bet she’d have a ball! I don’t know much about it to be honest, heard of it of course........
> 
> Live Aid was just tremendous. It’s one of these things that’ll never be mimicked in any way. Genuine party atmosphere with not an ounce of bad feeling anywhere.......
> 
> 
> We have rain. Wasn’t forecast, but all the same, it’s heavy......although easing now......
> 
> 
> Plan to watch Bohemian Rhapsody tonight........not a bad movie......


I liked the movie, but had some depressing parts with his childhood..very sad. 
Woodstock!  We only went for a day, stayed overnight and came home. I don’t even remember which bands I heard lol. 


Lynne G said:


> Theme park and water park fun.  Will never get me in the swings again.  Eek.  Heights, speed and circling, sigh.
> 
> Then since still wet and getting way too crowded, some pool time with my Dsis.
> 
> Now trying to find some food for a late lunch.
> 
> Absolutely awesome,sunny Saturday.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this weekend.


I can’t do swings at all. I tried the Symphony Swings in DCA, ugh. Had to sit down till the world stopped spinning. 


Lynne G said:


> View attachment 417025
> 
> See, such a nice day.


Looks so inviting!  I’d love to have a pool in my backyard. I’d get one of those floating lounge chairs with the drink holders!    

It’s clearing up here. This morning was overcast and cool. But late afternoons seem to clear and get warm.  I already set the dining room table but guess we could’ve had dinner outside.  Dinner company should be here any moment. But first a cloud pic!


----------



## Sue M




----------



## macraven

_Finally able to get on the Dis now 

I started getting the “you have won at Walmart “ and it took me to their unsecured site 

I have not been able to read or post on the dis most of the day until close to 8 tonight

Yes, have ad blockers and use the iPhone 

I’m sure others have gone through this also _


----------



## PoohIsHome

The antidote for a stressful couple of weeks......HP marathon with Corey, Tony, Smoky Mtn Moonshine mixed drinks and more than a few laughs. 

Good Night, all.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, I had a cat that would do that and leave presents on our front porch.  Ewww.  I also had a dog that lined up moles and voles along the edge of my back porch.  Never knew our yard had so many.  

Tired, so will leave the  on for all you night owl homies, or those  in an earlier time zone.


----------



## schumigirl

​​



​​




​​




​​


----------



## schumigirl

mac I`ve seen a few people mention on here they`re getting pop ups again......and it only seem to be this site too causing it......

Smoky mtn moonshine sounds so good!!! Hope you had a good evening.....



Sunday and it`s dull but bright at the same time......we did think of going out today, there`s a few events on around us.....but it`s the British Grand Prix this afternoon......and even though this is our least favourite race of the season, we`ll still be drawn to watch it I guess...….and doesn't look to be the best day to be out and about. 

Have a ham cooking away for dinner tonight...….

Quiet day ahead......hope you all have a great Sunday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  

Yeah still dealing with that annoying pop up.   

Well, at least little one now knows how to change a car tire. On the way home last night, not far from home, I heard a thump, and told her to pull over now.  Was sure we had a flat tire, and we did. So, by the side of the road we changed the tire.  I was nervous I was strong enough to secure the lug nuts, but we were very lucky, all the stuff we needed was in the car, and it was still light out.  
The place we get our tires at was open for another 1/2 and a half.  Woot!, And kinda shocking us in a happy way. Bad thing there is, it is a first come, first serve place.  
Another two bad things as well, tire was damaged enough, not able to fix, and the brand of tire I had was on backorder everywhere, and has been for awhile.  He did had other tires that would fit my car in stock, so he said he could put a new, other brand tire on now, if I wanted.  Yep, not that vain, and my other tires are over 3 years old, so it would look brighter anyway, and no way was I driving on my spare until I could find my brand of tire.  So, three happy endings, tire was cheaper than I thought, he put the tire on right away, so we were out of there in 30 minutes, and little one stopped in time, the rim was not damaged.  And then we stopped at a store to chill out for a moment, and as she parks, I hear a noise.  She ran over a plastic thing that shattered in these stick like pieces.  I think I had a very anxious kid, but I told her not her fault and hey, you did the right thing, and helped.  

Never a dull day, as when it happened, no one we called to help, answered.  

But the morning was greeted was a bright sunlight, as streaming through my blinds in my windows.  Ah, and just as hot, and a little more humid, so chance of rain later today.  

Zoo and a stroll in the cool Ac aired largest mall with lunch somewhere in or around it, then a stop at the little zoo if we feel like it.  I might, as there is a cute frozen yogurt place near there.  That is our  day, I think.  In between some food shopping for the week.

Enjoy  watching the race, Schumi, and hope the weather is nicer today, and ham cooking away sounds like a lush dinner  tonight.  Yum.

Smoky Mountains relaxing night, did sound perfect.

Okay, time for tea ️ and all have that super pleasant Sunday in July.


----------



## macraven

Pop ups back
Lucky on this posts


----------



## Sue M

Mac sorry you’re having a problem with pop ups. Luckily that blocker fixed my problem.  Hope you can figure out something.

Lynne how clever of you changing the tire. I have CAA!  Lol.  I have several different tires on my car lol. I had a blow out on my front tire and changed both front tires. 
Then on a trip heading to Bellingham, USA,  just before the border we stopped in the Starbucks it’s tradition to get a latte before the drive down.  I may have taken a corner to close   Leaving home, and when we looked at the tire it was bulging  so found a tire shop and they had a tire same size but not same brand. Oh well.  He put it on and we continued trip! 
So my car has 3 different tire brands on it.  Doesn’t matter to me. Unless you’re going to walk around the car reading the tires.........

Charade the Princess castle looks so pretty!

Poohls dare I ask what smoky Mtn moonshine is?

Another overcast day. Who knows, may end up sunny by afternoon.  Church this morning then nothing planned.


----------



## schumigirl

So, some of us in one of our groups was “volunteered” to come up with an idea for a charity night in the Autumn.......

So, I thought ok.......let’s glam it up.....instead of the usual night we have, it’s going to be glam and the theme is stolen a little from one of our favourite cocktails in Ocean Prime........A Berries and Bubbles Evening.......

Champagne evening with dinner and every course will have a berry theme......of course there’ll be the usual auctions and all that goes with such an evening, but just a little fancier than usual........

We all put our ideas forward to the chairwoman and she loved my idea!!  

The rest of the arrangements will be ironed out in the next few weeks......I’m not suggesting the cost I think tickets should be......leave that to the financial wizzes......lol......


So, that was my weekend mission.......rest of the night in front of the tv and a Fanta........tried to make my own lemonade today......didn’t taste great, so must have done something wrong......maybe too much sugar. 

No real plans for this week.......will get to hairdresser I think......will get colour done this week then the week before we leave for our September trip......

Not much else going on apart from a lunch with friends in our favourite seafood restaurant down by the pier and hopefully some nice weather....

Hope your Sunday is a good one.....


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a fun charity event this Fall, Schumi.

A very hot one today, at the zoo, then almost too cold in the mall.  Then we had to watch my DB’s dog, as they are selling their house and dog barks and not all are fond of dogs.  

Well 2 out of three not right side up, not sure how to correct.  Sorry, but hope all enjoy some zoo pictures:


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey  all

Back from board retreat. Limited connectivity at lake, nice to unplug. Had great weather, low humidity. Came home and took 3 hour nap.  Croup came up a great fundraising idea in place of Cajun cookoff. The cookoff is such a hard event to get up and running every year. Like your idea of the bubbles and berry event Schumi!
Out on deck as it is really nice, actually a touch cool with breeze blowing and low humidity again. We rarely get nights like this in July!
Neighbors behind and one over from us are having badminton game with their next door neighbors over side  fence. I can see and hear it from the deck and it's hilarious! 

Trying to get caught up with everyone.

France update-the flights with American dropped, and they are direct from JFK to CDG. Will make sure these dates work for us and then hopefully get the tickets!

Let DD's UOAP lapse, will get her the B2get3free days ticket, and if they run a fall promotion will upgrade her back to an AP. Think we are down to 66 days til we leave for HHN.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi love the fundraising theme!  I bet it will go over well.  Hope your relatives weren’t in the city yesterday in that massive power out. 

Monykalyn was the nap with cuddle chicken? Lol. The France flights sound great, direct from JFK yay!   So what did you come up with instead of the cookoff?  

Quiet day here. Church, one of our families who’s daughter has been coming to church since she was little now has a new baby who was baptized today. 
Oldest daughter & I went to Starbucks after then came home.  Did a bit of gardening and read. Maybe a nap too lol.  

This afternoon I did the online application for Nexus. It’s a US/Canadian trusted traveler program.  Gets you TSA pre In the US airports, and Nexus line on the Canadian side.  Sick of the long security queues. Getting worse it seems. Sometimes traveling home from the US I win the lottery and get the TSA pre check. It sure is nice when it happens. 

Watched Handmaids Tale already. Off to watch Fear the Walking Dead now!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....yes, should be a good event! I love dogs, but I hate dogs barking....so, it`s a good idea to have a barking dog out of the house when selling. 

Monyk, glad you had a good weekend away......and Cajun cookoff sounds so lovely......hope your replacement is a better one though, yes, some things are harder to organise than others. And good news on the flights....it`ll all fall in place!

Sue, we got Global Entry last year as we were coming in to America more often it made sense, and it makes a massive difference coming in through immigration, but yes, having TSA precheck on the way out is a good perk too.....we always got it regularly with VA for some reason, not so much with other airline, but now it`s there automatically. 



Monday again...…...loving this countdown to September......it`s flying past!!!! 

Looks to be a beautiful couple of days ahead......sunshine is always nice......no idea what to do for food...may grill tonight and tomorrow night as it`ll be warm and sunny. 

Up far too early this morning.....fancy some rice krispies for breakfast this morning. Not yet though, it`s only 6.30! Will get the washer on soon and will be able to get everything on the line to dry......

Have a great Monday...…….


----------



## Sue M

Nice zoo pics Lynne. Love the giraffes!  When we go to WDW safari in AKL I always try to get pics of the giraffes, elephants and lion. 
When they were still offering club level at AKL the Sunrise Safari we went and I’ll never forget the sound of the lion roars as we entered the savanna.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....yes, should be a good event! I love dogs, but I hate dogs barking....so, it`s a good idea to have a barking dog out of the house when selling.
> 
> Monyk, glad you had a good weekend away......and Cajun cookoff sounds so lovely......hope your replacement is a better one though, yes, some things are harder to organise than others. And good news on the flights....it`ll all fall in place!
> 
> Sue, we got Global Entry last year as we were coming in to America more often it made sense, and it makes a massive difference coming in through immigration, but yes, having TSA precheck on the way out is a good perk too.....we always got it regularly with VA for some reason, not so much with other airline, but now it`s there automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> Monday again...…...loving this countdown to September......it`s flying past!!!!
> 
> Looks to be a beautiful couple of days ahead......sunshine is always nice......no idea what to do for food...may grill tonight and tomorrow night as it`ll be warm and sunny.
> 
> Up far too early this morning.....fancy some rice krispies for breakfast this morning. Not yet though, it`s only 6.30! Will get the washer on soon and will be able to get everything on the line to dry......
> 
> Have a great Monday...…….


Yes, I’m looking forward to having the easier immigration entry and the pre check going home. There was a big note on the site, due to the US partial gov shutdown wait time is longer for processing, boo.  Won’t have it for Aug. trip but I was hoping to for Sept trip.


----------



## schumigirl

​






​




​​




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, another Monday on the books.  Cool 69 start to the day, and seemed darker than I expected.  But as my take 20 to 30 minutes to boot up, the sunrise is looking golden, and some high clouds.  But like Schumi, a full sunny day it will be and a lovely 87 or so is the high this afternoon.  Summer, why yes it is.  And the rain, that some saw last night, did not fall even close to me.  Mostly just North of us.  Guess the mountains attract it.  

With that, Sue, great idea to get the Nexus, as anything to speed up travel, particularly in the airport, is welcome.  

MonyK, hope the planned new fun raising food cook off, is great.  Cajun some of the kind of food I like, some I don't .  I am not a fish or sausage fan. 

Mac, I hope your you've won issue has gone away.  It is so annoying.

And yay! For the August and September countdowns.  

And hope Mac finds 3 more bodies to join the VIP HHN fun.  

Ah, time for tea, and sweater at the ready, as already feeling almost too cool.  

Not sure what dinner will be.  Did burgers with the left over meat, and did 2 sweet sausage patties too, for last night's dinner.  Seems when I went grocery shopping yesterday, older one went with me.  Bag carrying helper is handy.  But, he also picks out food I would not have thought to buy.  So, with that help, higher bill.  But he so enjoyed those sausage patties, as I had crisped them up in the skillet, that he wants to go back and get the hot ones.  I think the sale on them is until Thursday, so I guess one night we'll pick them up before the sale is over.  DH was happy there was a burger and older one shared the other sausage patty.  Sometimes he is hungry, and happy to see easy left overs.  

Have a most excellent Monday.

And, since I thought the week-end went too fast, I'm thinking of taking Friday off, that would give me a:   - What a plan.


----------



## Sue M

Hope everyone’s Monday is good!  I do remember that Monday feeling when I was working all to well lol!  Me?  I’m going to Aquafit this morning.  It’s already July 15th sheesh. Usually by this time we’re roasting. Unusually cool summer so far.  Only supposed to get up to 73 today, partly sunny skies.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just popping in for a quick hi!!!  Sounds like everyone had a good weekend.  The Monday blues of coming into work - especially since I took Friday off to spend time at the lake with the kids.  Yuck.  I have a little catching up to to do today, but not too bad. 
We had a great time at the lake.  Weather was absolutely perfect.  Not too hot or cold.  The wind wasn't too bad...so we could spend lots of time on the boat hoping to catch fish for a fish fry.  Unfortunately, they changed size restrictions again this year...and we didn't catch any that were big enough.  We caught lots.  The action was some of the best we have had on the lake in 18 yrs.  But no fish fry...so we had to make due with good old bush pizzas done in pie irons.  SOOO GOOD!!!  Had a great weekend with the kids.  We were sad to come home late yesterday.  Got home just in time to unload the cooler, toss in a load of laundry shower and go to bed. 
Happy Monday everyone!!!!

Just adding a picture of the lake lot we are lucky enough to get to use.  It's for sale.if anyone is looking for a great place to retire to.  We try to spend as much time as we can out there!  We are very blessed to have any to it.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, hope Aquafit was fun, and hope you get a blast of warmer, summer weather.

Pumpkin, so nice to see ya post, and how nice to spend time at the lake, even if no fish fry.  House of the lake looks lovely, but I am hoping to be a snow bird when I retire, and spend time near the beach.

Hope Schumi's dinner was lush, though I am sure it was.  And hope the clothes dried in your beautiful, sunny weather.

Lunchtime walk was hot.  But nice and sunny.  I need to keep sunscreen in my office.  Think I got a little too much color, since forgot my hat today.

Mac, hope you can read the DIS and post here without issue now.  Sending good thoughts your way.

And yeah, this day is dragging.


 - yep. Sigh. Yep everyone,  Time for home commute is not yet, so some hard pretzels are doing the trick.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just popping in for a quick hi!!!  Sounds like everyone had a good weekend.  The Monday blues of coming into work - especially since I took Friday off to spend time at the lake with the kids.  Yuck.  I have a little catching up to to do today, but not too bad.
> We had a great time at the lake.  Weather was absolutely perfect.  Not too hot or cold.  The wind wasn't too bad...so we could spend lots of time on the boat hoping to catch fish for a fish fry.  Unfortunately, they changed size restrictions again this year...and we didn't catch any that were big enough.  We caught lots.  The action was some of the best we have had on the lake in 18 yrs.  But no fish fry...so we had to make due with good old bush pizzas done in pie irons.  SOOO GOOD!!!  Had a great weekend with the kids.  We were sad to come home late yesterday.  Got home just in time to unload the cooler, toss in a load of laundry shower and go to bed.
> Happy Monday everyone!!!!
> 
> Just adding a picture of the lake lot we are lucky enough to get to use.  It's for sale.if anyone is looking for a great place to retire to.  We try to spend as much time as we can out there!  We are very blessed to have any to it.
> View attachment 417638



That is beautiful!!!

I’ll take it.........lol.....what a lovely place to spend some time.......I’ve never fished in my life........yep.....grew up in a fishing community, but just never happened......how lovely though, sounds like a perfect way to spend a weekend.......

Lynne.....yes, washing all dried in no time......all ironed and put away already......my kind of laundry day.....yes, watch out for that sun and no hat.......I’ve been caught that way before........enjoy rest of your day and yay for a four day week!!!



We did get the grill out and had some basic bbq food......nice though.....shop bought pastas and potato salad......brioche buns were shop bought too......I can’t quite seem to make them from scratch well at all.......

Bit breezy now, so inside for the evening.....supposed to be warmer tomorrow.....hope so!

Happy Monday evening.........


----------



## Sue M

Lynne yes, I’m enjoying Aquafit. It’s more fun with several friends who also attend.  Keeping sunscreen at work would be an idea. Or get a parasol! 
 I don’t burn much even though I’m blond. Probably from my misspent youth lol. Growing up my family had a beach house so that’s where I spent my days, on the beach. Back then I don’t think there was such a thing as sunscreen. We had Coppertone or Ban de Soleil!  I doubt they were much more than spf 2!  
And we ( me & friends) made our own sun oil!  Baby oil mixed with  mercurochrome. The original self tanner!   It’s amazing I survived my youth!  

Pumpkin your lake vacay sounds delightful!  And great house.  I’m not much of a Fisher though. I won’t bait my hook or take the fish off the hook  but I’ll hold the rod lol!  

Mac if you don’t come back soon we may start misbehaving!  We just can’t be trusted.


----------



## macraven

_I’ll keep an  out 

Jk_


----------



## macraven

_Hooray, on the imac and can post easily now.
No pop ups 

Boo Hiss, no one is here this evening....


It's 10 pm and 84 degrees right now.
(Not complaining as I have ac going non stop.)


Guess I will tuck everyone to bed now and leave the porch light on for anyone coming in as the night crew._


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Had a nice lazy Sunday, but back to work today. I’ve started the process of transitioning 2 therapists out of the office and 2 new ones in. 

I have been kind of down today. One of our clients, a really sweet 68 year old woman, has missed several therapy sessions due to being in and out of the hospital. Today she texted that she is  in the hospital at the University of Virginia where she is being treated for pneumonia. If that isn’t bad enough, she has also been diagnosed with kidney cancer. My boss told me that she has already lost one kidney from a previous bout with cancer. 
Another client is being threatened with eviction if she doesn’t get rid of her dog. The property manager had previously allowed the dog as an emotional support animal, but now is telling her that the ESA laws have changed and she can’t keep the dog in her house. It turns out that she has the same idiot property manager that I had back when I was renting from this company. The woman is a real...name I probably  can’t use on this message board. I’ve got 2 of our therapists working with the client, so hopefully they can work something out. 

Mac - I have been using a blocker called ibBlock on my iPone and iPad and so far haven’t had any problems with pop ups.

Lynne - I never learned how to change a tire. Thankfully I have never been in a situation where I had to.  Love the giraffe pic. 

Schumi - I love homemade lemonade, but haven’t made any myself in years. My husband thinks I’m weird because I like tart lemonade. I can’t stand it if it’s too sweet. 

Sue - Is aqua fit like water aerobics? 

Pumpkin - Nice house. It looks like a peaceful place. 

Mac - Thanks for leaving the light on. Time for bed now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just checking on for the night.  Survived paying our monthly bills  . It always a little depressing after when you look at the balance.  

Used my instant pot again tonight.  Make some sticky chicken thighs, rice and broccoli.  Everyone have it the .  So I know I can make that again.  Everyone gobbled it up. No left overs for lunch tomorrow.  

Charade...how horrible for those clients. I sure hope that things turn around for them.  It is always hard to hear about situations like that.  It makes me grateful for how our life is.  

Shumi and Sue...we are very fortunate for the lake lot.  It is the father on law's home.  He and mom were supposed to retire there, but mom passed away unexpectedly from a fall shortly after it was built.  She never even got to spend a summer in it after it was completed.  We had spent Christmas our there which she loved as we were all under one roof on her dream home.  So it is always bittersweet to go there.  Dad has recently remarried and it is time to sell it as he and Sharon don't use it.  We will be sad to see it be sold, but it is time for another family to make their memories there.  

I do bait my own hook and take most of my own fish off.  I won't take off a northern pike though.  They are just yucky and slimey and gross.  Either the hubby or boys take those off.  But momma threw a couple of clinics.  I caught the most fish all weekend 

Well, now to watch a little tv...the handmaid's tale as I need to get caught up on that one.  Have a great night everyone


----------



## macraven

Like a bad penny, I am back.......

I have an iMac in my dining room on the dining table.
I rarely use it since it has not been working correctly for months.  Time to replace it but I drag my feet even thinking about going to the Apple store to buy a new one.
Closest Apple store is in Atlanta, or Marietta
I dread driving to and in Atlanta........makes me think I am back in Chicago ....traffic, streets, crazy drivers, etc.

So I use the iphone for most of the time.

Had to check on my flight schedule as I could not remember the time switch I received.
Using Delta, they usually do an adjustment for flights after I book
(I book about 7-8 months out to get the better deals)
By using Delta the past 4  years, I figured out they do an adjustment about the 4 month out for the flights i chose,
Not a big change but it usually involves an hour difference with a different flight number.

So after taking care of that task, figured I should come back "home" here and see if anyone left the front door opened after I left.

Charade, you forgot to lock the door........jk

That is a very sad situation for the elderly lady.
Does she have any family members that are helping her out?
Having kidney cancer with only one kidney is devasting for her I'm sure.

I do have the ad blocker on my iphone but was still getting the pop up from Walmart saying "you have won...."
I would quickly click on the menu bar on my iphone to stop the loading of the site.
It worked a few times but this last time, nothing stopped it loading.
I could pull up and read the first post in a thread but then it would jump to the unsecured site.
Nothing I did worked, but was able to do a post to the technical board on the dis to state, issue happening again.
Believe that was on Saturday.

Pumpkin, I used to fish with my dad when I was a kid.
He made me put the worms on the hook.
Wasn't an issue for me to do that until I became a teenager.
Didn't like worms then.....
and that was the end of my fishing time

That is very sad that your mother (in law) did not get to enjoy their forever home.
I understand how that the first Christmas after her passing was difficult at that home for you.
Sending you hugs....
And yes, the next owners will be thrilled with that lovely home.

Hope all the homies have a good night and sweet dreams...


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, tart lemonade for us too......although lemonade over here is slightly different.....our lemonade is like sprite without the lime. Flat lemonade is quite unusual.

mac......you definitely need a new laptop!!! Although I hear you on the traffic going into cities. I am lucky I don't seem to have those pop ups on any device, I guess the adblocker is working....….I would have been here last night, but had an early night...….although downside is I`m up at silly o clock this morning...…...

pumpkin......what a shame your MiL didn't get to fully enjoy that beautiful home......I`m sure she`d be glad to see everyone come together in it though.....it'll be a well loved home I`m sure whoever buys it. 


Tuesday again...…..sun is up and it looks beautiful outside today....supposed to be warm and sunny today. Hope so. We`re ready for a run of lovely weather... 

Making burgers tonight for us I think on the grill.....shop bought brioche buns though. 

Made a plan for September last night...….one plan...….made a dining reservation...….although that could change as we plan to go to St Augustine hopefully early in the trip, but that of course like everything else we do can change last minute. I don't like planning so far ahead....

Have a great Tuesday...….....


----------



## Sue M

Well I was sleeping but the dog woke me up and well, now I’m up   12:39am. So technically I guess it’s Tuesday.

Charade yes, Aquafit is prob same as water aerobics.  Lots of changes in your office!  Very sad about both those clients. I hope they figure out a way for the poor woman to keep her dog. Must be devastating for her. 

Mac welcome back. How about an iPad?  I have a MacBook but 99% of the time I use my iPad. Don’t have to go into the city, you can order online.  I hate driving into the city too. 
I’m lucky, Alaska rarely changes flights. My fav airline. 

Schumi funny, I was thinking of having burgers too. Love them cooked on the bbq.  
Where did you make dinner res at for sept?  

Pumpkin that’s a sad story about the lake house. But too bad it couldn’t stay in the family.  I’m sure you have many happy memories to keep!  
I love Handmaids Tale too. 

Well I think I’m getting sleepy now so going to try to get back to sleep!  Going to movie matinee to see Yesterday.


----------



## macraven

Sue I do have an iPad when they came out
Have not used it in 5 years

It is an antique now, lol

I could not get it add my gmail account
Probably my iPad was outdated

I am no expert on computers

My way of dealing with that it is to buy a new one

Hopefully you were able to get back to sleep before the sun came up

Went to bed late and woke up early
Looks like a long day for me

Good thing I do not have a job to go to
Or anything I need to get done today

Taco Bell night for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is, a Taco Tuesday, and Schumi and Sue are having burger?  Eh, we may be having burgers too, or not sure.  Whatever all agree tonight.  Mac's got the day right, she will be doing that Taco Bell run with the AC running in her car.  

Little one said last night, since Saturday's predicted high is 97, can we go swimming in my Aunt's pool?  Talked with my Dsis, why yes we can.  Last Saturday, the pool temp was 85.  How nice was that.  Told little one, we may have some park fun, then put towels on the seats again, and jump in the pool, the pool with no crowds.   Hehe, my phone says Saturday's high will be 100.  Yeah, pool and AC time for sure.  The heat wave starts again this Friday, with an opening high temp of 96, then that 97 or 100 on Saturday, with Sunday's high to be 97.  But today, a lovely high of 93, and full sun.  69 degree start, but you could feel the warm already, and I heard our neighbor's AC on.  Think ours went on some of the time overnight. Older one complained it was hot in our house.  I said, it's fine, and if you are paying the bills, you can lower it more.  That was the end of discussion.   I did lower it a few degrees, then returned it to the setting I had, as we went to bed.  

Was so hot yesterday, both kids came home looking exhausted, so both took a cool shower then turned it warmer, as both felt so hot.  Guess that will be today, but probably the showers will be later.  I will leave my car for little one, to meet older one and I at the hair salon, when she gets home.  Seems I made the appointment for all of us, thinking little one and and older one were on the same schedule.  Well, they kinda are.  Seems the camp put them on slightly different comings and goings, so older one should be home in time to immediately go to the salon.  Since I get home just before he does, I am sure little one would rather drive my car than his, though she would not complain if we left his instead.  Whatever.  Blonde once again, by sundown today.

With that, hope all enjoy a taco or two, and stay hydrated.  That heat is no fun if it makes you feel icky.

Sue, that is such a sad story about the lake house.  At least you have memories of the fun and family gatherings there. Hope the dog let you sleep late today.  

Charade, so sad to hear of the two clients.  Sending good thoughts to both, that the first beats that darn cancer again, and dog can remain, to help that poor resident.

Mac, I have an ipad too, but last year had to buy a new one, as my old one was so old, I couldn't load all the updates to it.  Sad day.  I had that thing for years.  But, like the new one just as much.  The new one has twice as much memory.  We also have a Mac, but DH is the busiest user of it.  Older one sometimes plays games on it.  And we use it with the printer mainly.  It's a few years old, but since it's running fine, not thinking of replacing it anytime soon.    

Mac, glad you are back.  Stay cool.  I guess growing up very close to the city, I don't mind driving into it, but most of the time, I can take a train into the center, and subways around in the parts I don't feel like driving in.  We'll be shopping for a laptop for little one.  She thinking the same as her brother got, the MacBook Pro.  Sigh, an expensive August is in the cards.  Oh well, older one's still has a great laptop, and little one seems to use it more than him at times. But with her residing at school, sharing cannot continue, and he does use it at his college when he's in session.  Kids.  College kids.  

With that, an almost too cool inside.  Think my coworker coming in with me, though that coolness was most welcome.  Yeah, little does he know, my agreement with welcoming the chiller working quite well at 5:30am, that a sweater is on my chair, and I will have no problem using it.  

Follow on homies.


----------



## macraven

_when I worked outside the home, I always knew what day of the week was

Now retired and living in the South,
I learn what day it is by reading here 

Otherwise the days blend together except for the day “walking - fear the dead “ is on_


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies and Happy Tacos!

Finished a biggest conference of the year yesterday. 350 teachers and the power goes out to the facility for 90 minutes during a technology conference. It was interesting to see the presenters scramble and the teachers go back to basics as they did before technology ruled the classrooms. It was a good day, but I'm glad that now maybe life is back to a dull roar.

Tony took off to Newport News for work yesterday and I'm a tad green with envy. He was able to spend the evening with Alex, Kalyn and our grandson, Jaxon. Had it not been for the conference yesterday and commitments that Corey had, we'd have gone with him. Speaking of Corey.....I can't believe we're at under 30 days until school starts! YIKES!

Charade, how sad about both of your clients. I hope that your patients treatment is successful at UVA and that an agreement is reached to allow the second patient to keep her therapy dog.

Pumpkin, what a beautiful space! How sad that your mother-in-law passed before she was able to move in. The family that is lucky enough to own it will surely make beautiful memories there!

The heat.....oh, the heat. Our high for today is posted for 87 but with 95% humidity it's going to feel as though it's in the upper 90's. But hey, at least it's not supposed to rain today. LOL!

MacBook Pro all the way. Tony says I'll give it up when it's pried from my cold dead fingers. I use it so much and find it so much more convenient than an iPad.....maybe because my life is on it.

Off to get a bit of housework done and figure out what to do about dinner for Corey. Hmmmm, decisions decisions.

Have a great Tuesday! May the meat be spicy, the salsa fresh and the shells crunchy!


----------



## Charade67

Up early today, so I have time for a quick hello before work.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just checking on for the night. Survived paying our monthly bills  . It always a little depressing after when you look at the balance.


I just did that on Sunday. We have some left over, but I have an eye appointment tomorrow and will probably need new glasses.



macraven said:


> Closest Apple store is in Atlanta, or Marietta
> I dread driving to and in Atlanta........makes me think I am back in Chicago ....traffic, streets, crazy drivers, etc.


Marietta shouldn’t be too bad. I looked it up and saw that there is an Apple store at Cumberland Mall. I used to work at the JC Penney that was in that mall. They closed it down when they built the one at Town Center.



macraven said:


> That is a very sad situation for the elderly lady.
> Does she have any family members that are helping her out?
> Having kidney cancer with only one kidney is devasting for her I'm sure.


She has a husband and daughter. I’m not sure if there are any other family members nearby. Her daughter has been the one getting her to all of her appointments.


Sue M said:


> Charade yes, Aquafit is prob same as water aerobics. Lots of changes in your office! Very sad about both those clients. I hope they figure out a way for the poor woman to keep her dog. Must be devastating for her.


I have a feeling that she will move out before giving up the dog. I met the dog when he was a puppy. He’s a Samoyed - so cute!



Lynne G said:


> since Saturday's predicted high is 97,


Ugh. That’s what we are expecting too. I think I will just stay inside all day.



Lynne G said:


> We'll be shopping for a laptop for little one. She thinking the same as her brother got, the MacBook Pro. Sigh, an expensive August is in the cards.


 We need to do that too. Right now B has a Chromebook. It was great for high school, but now I think she needs something more.

Time for work. Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## Charade67

Hi Pooh. You were posting as I was posting.


----------



## Charade67

Dealing with a messy insurance issue today. To bad there isn’t a banging
My head against a wall emoji, or a tearing my hair out in frustration emoji.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....definitely burgers here tonight....have ground the beef and moulded them with added seasonings......Tom has also brought out some venison sausages!! Not for me, I love venison but not in sausages.......Enjoy that pool time!!! Must be lovely to have a relative close by with a pool......

mac....us too.....we than our lucky stars Kyle works or we wouldn't have a clue what day of the week it is......still do wake up some days wondering.....I was 35 when I officially "retired" and Tom was adamant he was never going to work beyond his late 50`s so he did the right thing......and I`m kinda used to it by now....lol......

Pooh...would have been lovely for you to go visit the baby......but you`re getting ready for schools to go back...kids here haven't broken up yet!! And yes, a dull roar is good sometimes...….

Charade good luck with the eye appointment......hope you don't need new glasses.....



Gorgeous day again......sitting outside under the gazebo where it`s shady.....a little woodpecker rather brazenly tried to peck right behind me an hour or so ago.....soon shooed it away......

So, it`s very peaceful now he stopped pecking!!! 

Got hair appointment booked but not till Saturday......my stylist is very busy so Saturday it`ll have to be...….will make my pre vacation appointment while I`m in the salon. 

Still need to make up some bbq sauce for the burgers later.....

Time for cup of tea...…...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



PoohIsHome said:


> The antidote for a stressful couple of weeks......HP marathon with Corey, Tony, Smoky Mtn Moonshine mixed drinks and more than a few laughs.



HP marathon is a good way to cure stress and a tad of white lightening never hurts either. Glad you all enjoyed the marathon and laughing is good medicine for the soul 




Lynne G said:


> So, by the side of the road we changed the tire. I was nervous I was strong enough to secure the lug nuts, but we were very lucky, all the stuff we needed was in the car, and it was still light out.



Wow Lynne you are awesome.....I have never changed a tire.....you are teaching your daughter some skills that will come in handy .




schumigirl said:


> So, I thought ok.......let’s glam it up.....instead of the usual night we have, it’s going to be glam and the theme is stolen a little from one of our favourite cocktails in Ocean Prime........A Berries and Bubbles Evening.......



Awesome idea for your fun raiser. A glam Berries has Bubbles Evening should be a hit.




Lynne G said:


> A very hot one today, at the zoo



Nice pics of the zoo animals Lynne.




Monykalyn said:


> France update-the flights with American dropped, and they are direct from JFK to CDG. Will make sure these dates work for us and then hopefully get the tickets!



Glad to hear you have your flight arrangements settled monyk.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Unfortunately, they changed size restrictions again this year...and we didn't catch any that were big enough. We caught lots. The action was some of the best we have had on the lake in 18 yrs.



Sounds like you had a great time. Sorry to hear you didn’t have any keepers.
My husband was really big into fishing for years. We sold our boat a number of years ago. I think catching the fish is as fun as the eating it sometimes. We fished with minnows on Kentucky Lake. They were very easy to bait on the hooks.



Charade67 said:


> Another client is being threatened with eviction if she doesn’t get rid of her dog. The property manager had previously allowed the dog as an emotional support animal, but now is telling her that the ESA laws have changed and she can’t keep the dog in her house. It turns out that she has the same idiot property manager that I had back when I was renting from this company. The woman is a real...name I probably can’t use on this message board. I’ve got 2 of our therapists working with the client, so hopefully they can work something out.



Charade it is so sad to hear about that poor lady and her dog. It’s proven that animals do help people a lot. There is a program here in US that helps to match dogs to soliders with PTSD.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Shumi and Sue...we are very fortunate for the lake lot. It is the father on law's home. He and mom were supposed to retire there, but mom passed away unexpectedly from a fall shortly after it was built. She never even got to spend a summer in it after it was completed. We had spent Christmas our there which she loved as we were all under one roof on her dream home. So it is always bittersweet to go there. Dad has recently remarried and it is time to sell it as he and Sharon don't use it. We will be sad to see it be sold, but it is time for another family to make their memories there.



So sorry to hear about your mother in law passing pumpkin. Sounds like you all have enjoyed the lake lot. You have a very positive outlook on someone else buying it and making memories there 




macraven said:


> I have an iMac in my dining room on the dining table.
> I rarely use it since it has not been working correctly for months. Time to replace it but I drag my feet even thinking about going to the Apple store to buy a new one.
> Closest Apple store is in Atlanta, or Marietta
> I dread driving to and in Atlanta........makes me think I am back in Chicago ....traffic, streets, crazy drivers, etc.



Mac there is a wonderful Apple Store at Mall at Millenia in Orlando. Not to far from Universal. The sales folks there are so kind and helpful.




Sue M said:


> Mac welcome back. How about an iPad? I have a MacBook but 99% of the time I use my iPad.



I use my iPad the most.




macraven said:


> Taco Bell night for me!



Enjoy your Bell run tonight Mac




Lynne G said:


> Told little one, we may have some park fun, then put towels on the seats again, and jump in the pool, the pool with no crowds. Hehe, my phone says Saturday's high will be 100. Yeah, pool and AC time for sure. The heat wave starts again this Friday, with an opening high temp of 96, then that 97 or 100 on Saturday, with Sunday's high to be 97. But today, a lovely high of 93, and full sun. 69 degree start, but you could feel the warm already, and I heard our neighbor's AC on.



Sounds you all are getting ready to get a scorching for next few days. Enjoy the pool and AC...... I spoke to my dad yesterday evening and he said they are going to be in upper 90’s for a week. He lives in a suburb of Chicago.

Well a word of warning to all the gardeners here. I’am suspecting with all the rain, then onset of hot weather the spiders and other insects are quite prolific this year. Be careful and put on plenty of bug spray and wear your gloves etc. I did all those things and still I was bit on my forearm by what I think was a brown recluse spider.

I saw the bite marks Friday morning. Saw afterhours doc on Saturday and was put on antibiotics. Benadryl and cortisone cream have been soothing. Will see doc again today.

In all my years of gardening never had an issue.....crap does happen. Be careful.

On a much lighter note. Surprise birthday party plans for hubby are coming along nicely. I’am so looking forward to seeing his face at the party. He will be so surprised. I’am looking forward to seeing him enjoy all the family and friends. He is such a sweet guy.....I know I’am partial, but he has done so many wonderful things for all of us over the years I wanted to do something special for him.

Will put in order for cakes this week.  I’am going to put his high school pictures on the cakes. I also need to buy a back drop stand for a 1950’s photo op canvas I bought. I will take lots of pics to share at the party.

We had a nice brunch for granddaughters birthday on Sunday. It was at a restaurant called Maidens. Food was very good and she enjoyed her birthday gifts. At the brunch HHN was pulled into the conversation. My family knows how much I love HHN.... Grandson is a big fan of Stranger Things. Wish there was a way to get him down there to attend HHN, but he starts school first full week in August and has football every weekend after.

I need to get on Universal Website and decide what tickets I want to buy etc. I know I’am getting ROF plus EP, but need to decide other things I want to do.

Well I need to get my keister moving. I have some errands to run before doc appt this afternoon.

Have a great Tuesday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, your office sounds busy, and hope if you do need new glasses, not that expensive.  Hope you are enjoying some AC too, with this hot summer temps.

Robo, oh no, I hope you are feeling better.  I got bit by a spider once, and yep, took time to feel better.  Around here, I am always on the lookout for ticks.  And a hehe, a bunny greets me almost every morning or when I come home with a big hop into the front window's bushes below.  They are so cute, white tailed.  And yay, for the party planing going so well, so nice of you to host, and happy you had a nice meal with your granddaughter for her birthday.

Cup of tea for me too, Schumi.  Sweater is teasing me, almost ready to put it on.  Did bring a hat to wear.  Looks so hot out there, and tree is not even moving a bit, so not even a breeze as we climb to the 90's this afternoon.  Enjoy your grill cooked burgers.  They sound lush and yum.


----------



## macraven

_Playing ketchup now 
I stay away from the Dis for a few hours and return to see everyone is here 
Nice to read all the threads now 

Robbie, you have been so busy!
I know your husband will be thrilled with his birthday party !
It will be a grand time surprising him and he will love the cake and theme

Bit by a spider, yikes !
How are you feeling now?
Good thing you got medical care immediately 

Lynne, good for you on changing the tire 
I always call AAA when it has happened to me
I take the easy way out. can’t chance breaking a nail...jk
Figure since I am paying for road side assistance, might as well use it

Charade isn’t that Apple store near the ballpark?
Still more of a drive than I want
And when Robbie said I could get a good deal at the apple atore in Orlando, had to laugh as that is even farther of a drive for me
Not waiting to my vacation to buy one

Pooh. So you are sold on the Mac Pro book?
Not familiar with it but will check it out
I want to find something portable and has a keyboard 
I have an IPad but it is ancient
I can’t add my gmail account to it for some reason but I have my Ameritech account on it 
I have not used it in over many years 

Schumi hair day is always exciting 
A nice day of pampering always feels so good.
Hope I have not missed any homies 
I don’t find using the iPhone that easy to scroll back I’m the thread
I usually screw something up and have to go back to get to this thread 

Fat fingers I have and hit the wrong thing on the screen ..ugh 

Hope all have a great day!_


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade isn’t that Apple store near the ballpark?
> Still more of a drive than I want


Yes, very close to the new ballpark. How far is it for you? You could go and make a day of it. There’s a Cheesecake Factory at that mall too.
Mi iPad will be 6 in December and is still working well. I think I’ve go get beyond the average expected life of an iPad.


----------



## macraven

_I like how you steer me towards the food  places 

Only a friend would point out places to eat for a day I would shop _


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to mention that I am a 2 hour drive from the nearest Apple store. I have to go to Richmond.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess I am so lucky, used to have to go out to that largest mall, but low and behold, a few years ago now, local mall, 10 minutes away, has an Apple store.  Oh so convenient.  Why I bought the kids' apple care.  Any issues, they can get an answer pretty quickly.  That place, though, is always crowded.  Seems it came when Pandora, and MK also put a store in the mall.  

Lunchtime walk was very warm.  Felt good for a few minutes to be back in cool.  So bright out too.  Loving rocking my shades.  Rain to come on Wednesday and Thursday, but the temps still stay in the high 80's, low 90's.  But the heat pump is ready, and by Thursday, high will be 96, and full sun.  Me, not as much tan, as slightly red, both my kids, dark tans already.  

Oh, and have to say, kinda scratching my head, the AP night in August, that we are going to, was sold out within 2 days.  Good thing I got little one and my ticket, 2 and 3 minutes after it opened online on Friday night.  These were free, and last year, you had to get the wristband in the park.  Last year, there was many locals complain that the 9am start of handing out wristbands was unfair, as they had to work.  It's on a Sunday night.  And we are hoping the low crowds we experienced last year are as low this year.  

Back to routine programming.
 and yes, my sweater is on, and not on the chair.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I am back from a long break again. It has been a tough week and just couldn't get to the computer. I did get my washer and fridge delivered on Friday. They were supposed to be here between 7 and 9 am well I got a call at 6:30 am saying they were outside my house. I freaked out because we were not ready for the delivery. Thank goodness Brian was here to help. We did get them both in the house but Brian had to set up the washer. They won't set it up if you put it on an existing pedestal. I love the front load washers but need the pedestal. I do love the machine it is larger and has much better settings. The fridge is a nice basic model.   We wanted to go as cheap as possible since we won't be here long.

It has been hot and dry here, won't complain. Brian has been ripping the camper apart to bare walls. He has a nice design to remodel it. The kitties should be happy on the trip.

Went to the water park yesterday with liv and Charlie, but we just laid on the chairs all day. We went in the pools but no rides. Everyone was tired and didn't want to exert themselves. It was a nice day anyway.

Running low on grocery funds for the rest of the week so it will be pasta and vegetable dishes. We all like them and can save money in a pinch. I think the pasta menu will be  Tuna and pasta, peas and pasta, and then squash and pasta. I will never get used to bi-weekly paychecks. It is so much harder to budget.

Charade I was sad to hear about the two clients of yours.  Having cancer of any kind is devastating but to add any other complications is worse. I hope she can find a treatment plan that works for her.  I don't understand people and lack of compassion and empathy. There are so many people who rely on one type of pet or another to get through their day. Having this pet really can make the quality of life so much better. Shame on the person who just because the law states a change doesn't mean you have to enforce it. I will keep both of them in my thoughts. I hear you on feeling old I was just thinking of when I graduated in 1986 when talking to some other parents.  I have 10 cats that we need to get down to Florida. The camper will really help be able to do it safely and in one trip.

Mac Sorry you woke up early. I know exactly how that can make for a long day. Thanks for sharing you and your dad fishing. I love to hear about the things my friends did with their parents when they were younger. My father was a little more of the dangerous type. When I was 9 he used to take me out on his motorcycle for long Sunday drives. It is a nice memory to have. I hope  Taco Bell is good to you tonight. I hope you can figure out the easiest way to get a new device.  Have a Happy Taco Tuesday and stay cool.

Schumi it sounds like a nice peaceful day once the woodpecker vacated. Molding and seasoning your own burgers is the best. I hope you found a good bbq sauce for them. The teens like hot sauce on theirs and Brian and I like it plain with cheese. My hairdresser gets so booked that I have to do it weeks in advance. It is easier in the mornings for me but her afternoons for the teens are so hard to get. I hope it comes out the way you want. Tea is always nice during the day but for me it can only be iced tea, darn hot flashes.  I hope your dinner was good and you wake up to nice weather. I agree the fundraiser sounds awesome.

Robo I hope your arm feels better from the bite. I don't garden now but that might change in Florida so good advice. It sounds like your husband's party is coming along nicely, how exciting. I know how good it feels to do something special for someone who is special themselves.  The cake idea with pics sounds great. Glad you had a nice lunch for the birthday. I know how you feel about schedules and taking your grandchildren. I am having a hard time with it and the teens. We have to cancel our annual trip to Cedar Point, Ohio this year. We go every  Columbus day weekend but teens can't get the time off from work.  I couldn't go just Brian and I,  it wouldn't be the same. I hope your HHN plans come together.

Pumpkin I have only done 1 or 2 things in my insta pot since I bought it. I like the idea of the chicken, rice, and broccoli I am going to try it. We love this pot. I do like to have leftovers. That is sad that she never got to use it. It was nice that you got to make some memories in it. Fishing isn't really my thing I feel bad for the worms and the fish LOL!! I know it is a great hobby for many.  I am sure another family will make great memories there, it is a beautiful place.

Sue sorry you got woken up that early. I know the last few years it is even harder to get back to sleep after being woken up. This is one reason the kitties are not let in the bedroom. Aqua fit sounds good. I have to look into some sort of light exercise program. I am not liking how the weight is coming on after 50.  I hope you have a better nights sleep tonight.

Lynne It sounds like a nice day at your Dsis house this weekend. I have lost all my family and friends who had pools. I am not sure how we will try and stay cool.  I love central a/c wish we had it. When we were on vacation I had it on 65 most of the time we were there. I just have such a hard time staying cool. I am afraid to see my bill this month.  Cool showers are great in the summer I have been doing them but keep it cool the whole time. I hope it helps them tonight again. I hope the hair appointment is good and it looks as blonde as you want it. It is time for me to go light brown again!

Pooh wow a power outage issue would stink. I am glad to hear the teachers were able to go back to "old school" sometimes I miss them.
I thought I wouldn't have to worry about school starting then I forgot Charlie lives with me and he is a senior. I have to still keep up with the school calendar. Liv starts college on August 12th so I will have to learn her's too.  That stinks that you couldn't join him, it is so nice to have those visits. I hope you get one real soon. Dinner decisions seem to be more indecisive.  Good luck deciding. 

Oops didn't realize the time. I have to run to the grocery store. 

I want to say hi to Patty, Tink and all the SANS family who is on the thread. I hope everyone has a great day and night!


----------



## schumigirl

Party plans sound good Robo........and ouchy on the spider bite.......not fun!!

Lynne, sounds nice and hot where you are......don’t forget the hat!! Think we’ve to get rain Thursday.......day gardener is due! 

mac......I have 3 iPads, oldest is around 6 years old maybe......Tom uses that one in Florida but it’s slower now.......I have 2.......my charger is in constant use!!! But I do use my laptop a lot too, especially for trip reports as it’s easier to use smugmug for pictures from it.........but, yes, you need to treat yourself......

bobbie.....sounds like you need a break. Hope you’re happy with the washer and fridge........front loaders are common over here.....I like my washer......large drum and plenty of cycles to choose from. 

Yes, woodpecker was annoying as it was silent otherwise.......I always make my own bbq sauce.....better than most you can buy even if I say so myself....... Hope next week or so is a little quieter for you.......


Getting ready to go outside and watch the partial eclipse of the moon......due to start in around 40 minutes. Thankfully it’s still warm outside. Very warm. 

Skies are clear so should be perfect viewing, although the moon may be a bit low.....should be able to see it clearly though.


----------



## schumigirl

Partial eclipse is beautiful......half blood moon which had glorious colours of pinky orange...but of cloud came over slightly, but was still amazing to see. 

It is so hot outside.......doubt we’ll sleep much tonight.......

Heading to bed soon, just after 11pm here.......enjoy the rest of your evening over there.....


----------



## macraven

Well, looks like I missed that party again here......

Maybe Charade will wake up and come check for homies here....

It's a long shot but maybe Buckeev will make an appearance...


Schumi if you weren't in a different time zone as many of us here are, I'm sure you would pop in.

I can remember past years when the Dis would go down for maintenance 
I would have until about 2 or 3:00 am before the boards would go down until maybe 6:00 am before it came back up.

Anyone remember those days?


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue I do have an iPad when they came out
> Have not used it in 5 years
> 
> It is an antique now, lol
> 
> I could not get it add my gmail account
> Probably my iPad was outdated
> 
> I am no expert on computers
> 
> My way of dealing with that it is to buy a new one
> 
> Hopefully you were able to get back to sleep before the sun came up
> 
> Went to bed late and woke up early
> Looks like a long day for me
> 
> Good thing I do not have a job to go to
> Or anything I need to get done today
> 
> Taco Bell night for me!


I gave daughter my old iPad. Got a new one just before I retired to get school Discount on it. Also got new MacBook. My old one was a relic.  The best thing about Apple devices is all your stuff is still on it when you buy a new one. 
Have to say most of the things I do, now that I’m retired can be done with my iPad. I use a stylus for typing. 

That’s one of the nice things about being retired. There’s not that panic if you can’t go to sleep. No watching the clock thinking- in 3 hrs I have to get up for work.


----------



## macraven

Totally agree.
It's 12:38 Wednesday morning and I am still up.....


Found out by googling that Best Buy and Guitar Center sell Apple computors.
If they were open right now I would call them and see what they have.......

Now searching who sells the other Apple products such as iPad, etc.


----------



## schumigirl

I’d be posting in a heartbeat if I’d been awake mac.......you know me!!! 

Yes, being retired albeit very early in my case (so I’m continually reminded by friends) .....is fabulous......I love not working and apart from helping my friend out for a few years I’m happily retired for many years. I did love that job for a couple of years though.....mind you no one else could work for her......lol.......but no desire to go back into the workplace although again, did help a friend out at the University a couple of times. So, yes, I agree. 

I do remember the downtime on the Dis.....for me it was from 9am till 10.30/11am.......if I was home it was frustrating not to be able to trip report for that time. Don’t miss that......

We’ve bought  4 or 5 Dell laptops from Best Buy.....can’t fault them....my iPads we always bought from the Apple Store in Mall at Millenia.....but, yes you don’t want to wait till your trip to get one. That’s too far away and we like to see you post more...... I have never been able to post from my phone......too awkward for me,  so you do well!!!



Slept a little later this morning........Kyle is still off work not very well.....started Saturday with flu like symptoms. He’s a little better today but not by much.....it takes it out of you. Keeping him hydrated and he’s sleeping most of the time. Hate seeing him not well. Working in air conditioned offices with a lot of people around he’s bound to get something eventually. I knew he was still bad last night when he didn’t come out to see the eclipse..

Just had parcel delivered ........I sent clothes back last week and ordered some more, so hope this lot fits better.

Supposed to be having lunch with friends today at seafood restaurant along the beach front......they’ve postponed it till tomorrow.......no problem for us........

Beautiful day again.......warm and sunny. Haven’t decided if we’ll go out or just hang around the garden today.......rain forecast next few days.....

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

- to you and you and you.  Why yes it is a Hump Day, so the camel does need to make an appearance on this Wednesday.  See , for those oh so happy to not work today, it's a middle day of the weekday work week,, for as we get over that hump of a day, we get ready for a  wahoo Friday.  

But ah yes,  For sure.  

At 10pm last night, I was getting ready for bed, I was tired.  Mom, what's that noise?  I don't know, I guess the neighbors are using their trash cans.  No, it sounds like thunder.  Eh, maybe.  Look at phone, phone says 100 percent chance of rain, and the radar shows a huge blob just North of us.  Mom, mom, that's thunder.  I guess so, and it's damn noisy.  10:30pm, mom, doesn't that sound like rain hitting the house, and where's my stuff for camp, I need it.  I don't know.  Maybe check the clothes I made you take out of my car.  It's not there, can't you help?  It's now 11pm, mom I found it, and now I need to take a shower.  Older one, turn that off.  Sigh, by the time I fell asleep at 11:30pm, I was really tired.  Then, around midnght, I still could not get sleep, as DH must have fell asleep on the couch, and he woke up and turned on the light as he came into our bedroom, and noisily made his way to bed.  It's a good thing I can still run on 5 or so hours of sleep. That's all I am saying.

Oh, and pleasantly blonde once again.  Sigh, hair dresser said puffy hair will continue until later in the Fall.  Hello humid air.  Why I still need my hair long enough to make a respectable ponytail.  

And barely wet commute, with no traffic, and same warm air.  From my office window, a sunny dawn has been progressing.  But the chances of rain, just around dinner time, late afternoon, are predicted today.  Phone says best chances, up to 90 percent around 9pm tonight, start around 7pm and go until 4am.  In other words, we too may have our gardens watered naturally, like Schumi may get too.  

Mac, one of these days, I will be more of a night owl.  For now, only by default.  Or watching something interesting on the week-end.  Amazon sells Apple stuff, and almost all the big box stores do, including Walmart and Target.  Wherever you get a new one, hope it works so you can post with ease, and a bigger screen than your phone.

Ah, so almost cool, tea is ready, and I am thirsty.

Bobbie, you sound very busy.  And wow, back to school will be here before ya know it.  And 10 cats.  Good thing the trailer will be ready for them. So nice of Brian to make it a stylish kitty carrier.  Little one's university does not start until the 26th of August.  It will feel odd to not follow the local high school calendar anymore.  

Later homes.  Wonderful, (and for some of us, wet) Wednesday to you all, and may all be in good health and happy.  Sending good wishes to every homie.  

And Schumi may get her beach area seafood lunch tomorrow.  Glad to hear you are enjoying another beautiful day.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 






Nothing like minions to make one smile for sure.

Mall at Millenia has a nice Apple store and of course when I visit the Mall there I have to make a stop at Cheesecake Factory. We don’t have a Apple Store near here and we don’t have Cheesecake Factory around here either. I’am planning on some purchases from Apple Store while in Orlando. Have to have a reason to go shopping 🛍

Schumi hope Kyle gets to feeling better soon. It’s hard to watch your children being sick even when they are older. Get well wishes being sent his way. 

Bobbie68 so nice to see you post. Sometimes those lean times for groceries are when the most awesome meals are created.



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and have to say, kinda scratching my head, the AP night in August, that we are going to, was sold out within 2 days. Good thing I got little one and my ticket, 2 and 3 minutes after it opened online on Friday night



My sister who lives in Orlando was able to get their tickets for AP night in August. She said there was a lot of complaining on the Universal Facebook page about folks saying they were unable to get tickets.

Will be nice to see what other perks they are offering for AP holders. The website said it would be 50 days of AP Celebration perks.



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and pleasantly blonde once again. Sigh, hair dresser said puffy hair will continue until later in the Fall. Hello humid air. Why I still need my hair long enough to make a respectable ponytail.



It rained here good 3 times yesterday. My hair needs to be long enough for ponytail too. It gets frizzy with the terrible humidity we have here.

I see the hairdresser today. Had to cancel hair my appointment for yesterday because of doc appt. Was put on steroids in addition to antibiotic I was put on Saturday. Hoping this will stem the issues from the bite.

So will get my hair done today and pedicure on Friday. This will be my foo foo week.

Got a text from my credit card company fraud alert. Someone used my credit card for parking in New York, to eat at Shake Shack in New York and at a restaurant in Brooklyn. Someone made a hard copy of the card as the credit company said it was a actual card that was swiped. I was surprised as this card has a chip in it and I was told it could not be copied. We shut the card down and will get a new one. Glad it was caught early and credit card company covers everything.

Unbelievable. Oh well I hope there is a place in HELL especially designated for credit card thief’s and what ever they ate at the restaurants gives them a good case of the squirts...LOL

Need to get scooting.

Have a great hump day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, that credit card issue sounded scary.  Good thing your credit card company caught it quick.   And hope you get relief from that bite soon.  Eek, steroids.  Hope they do the job and you're off them quick.  Hope your week of pampering (hair and nails) makes the rest of this week better for you.  Hugs.  And yay, for your sister's family getting their AP night tickets.  If they want to say hello, to little one and I, let me know.  Yep, and also curious what AP fluff they will, hopefully, be announcing soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....welcome back blondie!!!! We`ve to get rain tonight too......been such a lovely day too! 

robo, bad luck on the card clone......yep, we had ours cloned few years back. It was used after we got home and it was used in LBV.  Only place we used that particular CC that year was actually in POFQ.......but we had informed the CC company after a certain date there wouldn't be any transactions....but they had already stopped it anyway. We informed Disney/hotel and they couldn't have given a rats patootie......

All our cards have been chipped for years...they can get round anything, nothing is completely secure. Hope you had a relaxing time at the salon.....



Well, ended up going for lunch to the restaurant anyway....just the two of us.....it was lovely and fairly quiet. Still going back tomorrow with friends....

Did call and buy our Rush of Fear with EP tickets for HHN.......and the agent mentioned Ghostbusters before I saw it on the HHN site later....so looking forward to that house...….it`ll be a popular one I`ll bet!!! 

We can go 17 nights with the ROF ticket this year, doubt we will though, but love that we can go and do a couple of hours if we feel like it and leave......

Wonder if opening night this year will be as mobbed as last year. Busiest opening night I`ve ever seen. 

Slight rain on now, and very dark for this time of the evening...….


----------



## keishashadow

Appears my GD has moved in for the summer . Decided to teach her how to crochet to ahem occupy her .  Took about 1-1/2 hours but she’s now humming along on a lap blanket for herself.  

Didn’t think it was possible but indeed our various roofs were done within a day.  most Thorough clean up i’ve Ever seen.  One of my garages, Ta-daaaaaa...

[

DH developed an issue with his foot on Friday, wound up in ER Sunday. a few shots in his butt & an Rx and all seems right with his world.  dr tossed out an ennny, meeny, Minie moe list of possibilities that caused it to double in size.  Will follow that up with visit to. Family PCP

I’m on tap for my own go-round tomorrow afternoon at derm office, at least the surgery is done in his own ‘suite’ in the building.  Such a nice set up, wish more providers would for simple procedures

.  (QUOTE="Charade67, post: 60829927, member: 587577"]
Last night we talked about the possibility of one last little getaway before B starts school in August. Then I dreamed about DIsney last night. Disney isn’t really an option. Maybe something closer.
[/QUOTE]
Between hotwire/vrbo offerings, etc. you can shave off lots of costs for last minute trip if willing to compromise on amenities.  


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow welcome back! So fun to be picked Mayor in The Plaza. I love their food, the Rueben is my fav. I’m choked SciFi took it off the menu. Great pics


I went with the loaded fries with (nom, plastic cheese...ala the old Pinocchio version & flinched a section of the mr’s club sammie.  Was stuffed to the gills


Robo56 said:


> The deer and squirrels have eaten all the peaches off my peach tree. The Apple  tree will be next. I have lots of little green apples on the tree.


They are cherry picking lol 


schumigirl said:


> I like Chris Hemsworth, but the rest of the cast........meh.
> [/QUOTE
> Aaaaah]
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading the other day there is a 50th anniversary celebration for Woodstock this August......one of my American friends mothers want to go to it.......my friend is mortified.......lol.......bet she’d have a ball! I don’t know much about it to be honest, heard of it of course........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little concert turned out to be revolutionary.  Still, in today’s age people would be suing and screaming ala the Fyre fest debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up going to see Toy Story 4 today. Really cute movie. I liked it much better than Toy Story 3. Stay for a really cute bit at the very end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s on the to-do list but think secret life of pets first for me as toy story will likely run till the fall
> 
> 
> Sue M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so inviting! I’d love to have a pool in my backyard. I’d get one of those floating lounge chairs with the drink holders!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My kids are obsessed with buying us the goofiest & largest floats out there.  Most still in their boxes.  Easy to blow up with compressor but it’s the storage issue as they tend to go airborne in any sort of wind
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started getting the “you have won at Walmart “ and it took me to their unsecured site
> 
> I have not been able to read or post on the dis most of the day until close to 8 tonight
> 
> Yes, have ad blockers and use the iPhone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lost count last week of how many times when trying on iphone that I was able to make a solo post then it went to heck in a handbasket after typing up a long post grrrrr
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a ham cooking away for dinner t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have been so hungry for ham, none available in the local stores last week.  Had thought there might be a production issue?
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop ups back
> Lucky on this posts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the management actively doing anything to correct this issue?
> 
> 
> Sue M said:
> 
> 
> 
> When they were still offering club level at AKL the Sunrise Safari we went and I’ll never forget the sound of the lion roars as we entered the savanna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were able to book as DVC members, was so aggrieved when the pulled the tour.  So nice & well worth the $
> 
> 
> Pumpkin1172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used my instant pot again tonight. Make some sticky chicken thighs, rice and broccoli. Everyone have it the . So I know I can make that again. Everyone gobbled it up. No left overs for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not a pressure cooker fan after watching my mom embed the balance thing in the kitchen ceiling as a kid eeek.  Curious but just can’t pull the trigger to purchase
> 
> 
> Robo56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> HP marathon is a good way to cure stress and a tad of white lightening never hurts either. Glad you all enjoyed the marathon and laughing is good medicine for the soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Lynne you are awesome.....I have never changed a tire.....you are teaching your daughter some skills that will come in handy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea for your fun raiser. A glam Berries has Bubbles Evening should be a hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the zoo animals Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have your flight arrangements settled monyk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a great time. Sorry to hear you didn’t have any keepers.
> My husband was really big into fishing for years. We sold our boat a number of years ago. I think catching the fish is as fun as the eating it sometimes. We fished with minnows on Kentucky Lake. They were very easy to bait on the hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade it is so sad to hear about that poor lady and her dog. It’s proven that animals do help people a lot. There is a program here in US that helps to match dogs to soliders with PTSD.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mother in law passing pumpkin. Sounds like you all have enjoyed the lake lot. You have a very positive outlook on someone else buying it and making memories there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac there is a wonderful Apple Store at Mall at Millenia in Orlando. Not to far from Universal. The sales folks there are so kind and helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use my iPad the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Bell run tonight Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds you all are getting ready to get a scorching for next few days. Enjoy the pool and AC...... I spoke to my dad yesterday evening and he said they are going to be in upper 90’s for a week. He lives in a suburb of Chicago.
> 
> Well a word of warning to all the gardeners here. I’am suspecting with all the rain, then onset of hot weather the spiders and other insects are quite prolific this year. Be careful and put on plenty of bug spray and wear your gloves etc. I did all those things and still I was bit on my forearm by what I think was a brown recluse spider.
> 
> I saw the bite marks Friday morning. Saw afterhours doc on Saturday and was put on antibiotics. Benadryl and cortisone cream have been soothing. Will see doc again today.
> 
> In all my years of gardening never had an issue.....crap does happen. Be careful.
> 
> On a much lighter note. Surprise birthday party plans for hubby are coming along nicely. I’am so looking forward to seeing his face at the party. He will be so surprised. I’am looking forward to seeing him enjoy all the family and friends. He is such a sweet guy.....I know I’am partial, but he has done so many wonderful things for all of us over the years I wanted to do something special for him.
> 
> Will put in order for cakes this week.  I’am going to put his high school pictures on the cakes. I also need to buy a back drop stand for a 1950’s photo op canvas I bought. I will take lots of pics to share at the party.
> 
> We had a nice brunch for granddaughters birthday on Sunday. It was at a restaurant called Maidens. Food was very good and she enjoyed her birthday gifts. At the brunch HHN was pulled into the conversation. My family knows how much I love HHN.... Grandson is a big fan of Stranger Things. Wish there was a way to get him down there to attend HHN, but he starts school first full week in August and has football every weekend after.
> 
> I need to get on Universal Website and decide what tickets I want to buy etc. I know I’am getting ROF plus EP, but need to decide other things I want to do.
> 
> Well I need to get my keister moving. I have some errands to run before doc appt this afternoon.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not waiting to my vacation to buy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best Buy tends to have some amazing sales on them now & again. Especially when a new one is supposedly around the corner.
Click to expand...


----------



## schumigirl

You are incredibly patient Keisha...….crocheting is hard! Well, I`d argue that as I can`t knit or crochet.....she`ll enjoy that though....nice to see kids learning skills like that.....

And yes, no pressure cookers for me either.....I hate them.....and yes, all due to my dad cooking something and it ended up on the ceiling.....and back then in that house we lived in the ceilings were incredibly high......what a bang!!!! We do have one Tom uses it now and again.....I won`t go near the kitchen when he does use it...….

And just because...……






​
 


And good luck tomorrow...….

Roof looks so good!!!! And GD is still cute as a button........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in!  Sounds like everyone is busy busy busy.  Life sure is busy!

Robo...I hate when people have their cc hacked like that.  We have not had that happen yet, but know many others who have had that happen to them.  It is just such a violation and horrible feeling.  Nothing is safe anymore.  I hope they got the squirts too from the restaurant they ate at lol. 

Schumi...I really hate it when my kidos are sick.  I don't even like it when our poor dog gets under the weather.  Those momma bear senses kick into overdrive and we can't seem to settle until they are feeling better.    I hope that your lunch was good...and hopefully you get your lunch with friends.  What I would give to have some good seafood again.  Being land locked...it makes it a little hard to find good seafood. 

Lynne...don't you just *LOVE* it when the kids do that!!!!!  It's either them or the dog...needing out one more time for the night.  I think he (the dog ) needs to go outside to check the perimeter outside, then get a drink, make a lap around the house, then wait for me patiently to lift him up onto the ds's bed lol.  He must be making sure it is safe for the family to be sleeping lol  He just cracks me up.  And If I don't let him out when I start to head to bed, I can be guaranteed that I will hear him jump off the bed then come whine to do his round of checking lol.  Also...WTG with changing the tire.  I have always called for backup when that has happened.  That is one of those life skills I don't have.

Keisha...The roof looks awesome!!!!  It is costly, and needs to be done at times, but it is better than the alternative.  We put nw shingles on our roof too this spring.  Ours was needing to be done, and i hated putting out the money.  But it looks sooo much better now.  And is now good for another 20 years ( hopefully i'm not in the house for another 20 year  )

Bobbi...Good luck on finding that new techy gadget.  There are so many choices now.  We do have an older generation IPad that we like, regular laptop. and then we all have some tpe of smart phone.  i do like the Ipad.  It stays in my project/sewing room.  I use it to stream shows while I'm working on anything. 

I see clouds rolling in now.  I was hoping they would stay away.  Rain is forecasted here again.  I was enjoying the last few days of warmer weather.  I actually walked to my eyebrow wax appointment last night as it was such a nice evening.  Needed to get them waxed / mostly tinted as the sun tends to bleach them almost white.  They should be good again.  Now to just hide those natural sparkles that seem to keep reappearing lol.  I do have that naturally curly hair that In usually pull back into a clip or ponytail as well.  I try to keep some of the curl out of my bangs...and the hubby kept laughing at me in Mexico...I had these wild horrible kinky curled bangs lol.  No matter what I did...they were always wonky lol  Imagine Monica from friends in the Bahamas episode lol.  That is me!!!!  My hair too gets a little big with the humidity.  Good thing we don't have alot of that here.  But it is still a challenge to wrangle up the curls some days!!!! lol

Well I should get back to work...or at least pretend to look busy


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> You are incredibly patient Keisha...….crocheting is hard! Well, I`d argue that as I can`t knit or crochet.....she`ll enjoy that though....nice to see kids learning skills like that.....
> 
> And yes, no pressure cookers for me either.....I hate them.....and yes, all due to my dad cooking something and it ended up on the ceiling.....and back then in that house we lived in the ceilings were incredibly high......what a bang!!!! We do have one Tom uses it now and again.....I won`t go near the kitchen when he does use it...….
> 
> And just because...……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> And good luck tomorrow...….
> 
> Roof looks so good!!!! And GD is still cute as a button........



He looks great cleaned up, will say, IMO he was best part of the Ghostbuster remake

That pressure cooker misfire is something that reallly does tend to stick with you.  I’m more of an oven girl but do use crockpots now & again, especially on the holidays & when it’s so hot. Have a huge electric roaster that I drag out now again when making large amounts of soup, etc.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Keisha...The roof looks awesome!!!! It is costly, and needs to be done at times, but it is better than the alternative. We put nw shingles on our roof too this spring. Ours was needing to be done, and i hated putting out the money. But it looks sooo much better now. And is now good for another 20 years ( hopefully i'm not in the house for another 20 year  )



We got a 30 year on the shingles and 20 on the workmanship, had me scratching my head as to the difference but what do I know of shingles?  

I figure it won’t be my problem in two, let alone int three decades lol


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Long day today. I woke up at 6:00, but that is too early for me. Usually I don’t go back to sleep, but today I did. Woke up again at 8:00. Oops, I have to be at work at 9:00.

One of our therapists completed the paperwork for the  client with the emotional support dog. I emailed it to the property management today. Hopefully they will stop giving that girl such grief. I know that some people will fake the need for an ESA, but I believe this girl really needs it.

I went to the eye doc today and yes, I need new glasses.  I picked out some new frames. It ended up not being quite as expensive as I had feared. I also bought more contact lenses for B. The company is offering a $200 rebate if you buy a year’s supply. I think this is the least amount of money I’ve ever spent on contacts.  The doctor’s office is also offering a free pair of non prescription sunglasses with the purchase of the contacts. I’ll take B there tomorrow and let her pick them out.



Robo56 said:


> I was bit on my forearm by what I think was a brown recluse spider.


Yikes! Hope it isn’t too bad. This is how I feel about being outdoors.







Lynne G said:


> Charade, your office sounds busy, and hope if you do need new glasses, not that expensive. Hope you are enjoying some AC too, with this hot summer temps.


Yep, staying indoors with the AC as much as possible.



Lynne G said:


> Guess I am so lucky, used to have to go out to that largest mall, but low and behold, a few years ago now, local mall, 10 minutes away, has an Apple store. Oh so convenient.


You are fortunate. I like where I live, but one of the drawbacks is that we really aren’t close to much.



bobbie68 said:


> Shame on the person who just because the law states a change doesn't mean you have to enforce it. I will keep both of them in my thoughts. I hear you on feeling old I was just thinking of when I graduated in 1986 when talking to some other parents. I have 10 cats that we need to get down to Florida. The camper will really help be able to do it safely and in one trip.


I haven’t actually looked it up, but I have my doubts about the laws changing. I think the property manager is just being difficult.
Wow, 10 cats. I’m okay with one, but don’t think my allergies could handle 10.


macraven said:


> Maybe Charade will wake up and come check for homies here....



Actually had a fairly decent night’s sleep despite having taken a nap in the afternoon.



schumigirl said:


> Kyle is still off work not very well.....started Saturday with flu like symptoms. He’s a little better today but not by much.....it takes it out of you.



Hope Kyle is feeling better soon.



Robo56 said:


> Got a text from my credit card company fraud alert. Someone used my credit card for parking in New York, to eat at Shake Shack in New York and at a restaurant in Brooklyn. Someone made a hard copy of the card as the credit company said it was a actual card that was swiped. I was surprised as this card has a chip in it and I was told it could not be copied. We shut the card down and will get a new one. Glad it was caught early and credit card company covers everything.


How awful. I had that happen with my debit card once. Someone used it to open an AOL account and then subscribe to several online porn sites.  Glad your credit card company caught it quickly.




keishashadow said:


> Appears my GD has moved in for the summer . Decided to teach her how to crochet to ahem occupy her . Took about 1-1/2 hours but she’s now humming along on a lap blanket for herself.


My mom tried to teach me how to crochet and knit, but I never had the patience. I really wish now that I had paid more attention.
That roof looks really nice.



schumigirl said:


> And just because...……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh and the rain is moving NE, so hoping it does not slide more East or else we will be rocking and rolling with loud thunder, Er that was loud.   Darn.  And ooh the wind and rain.    Hope the kids at the ball game South of us, is not getting this loud thunderstorm cell.  

Hope Kyle is feeling better soon.  Sending well wishes.  Hope you are having a restful night, Schumi.

Charade, nice you got new glasses and for B too.  

Pumpkin, as a spouse of military, I became much more capable of stuff I never thought I would learn to do.  And have traveled solo with the kids since they were babies, since DH was away much of the time we have been married.  Yeah, bad hair days start when the humidity starts.

Well that was quick.  Hope no other blob on the radar appears.  Er, more noisy thunder.  

Have a lovely, peaceful night to all the homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Sideways, darn.  But kids were not lucky.  The said game cancelled and they are soaked.  

And now we have another cell.  The clouds are having so much fun bowling up there.


----------



## Monykalyn

hey peeps!! Been trying to keep up and keep getting interrupted (or falling asleep last night).
so tires, kids needing stuff or sick (hope he feels better soon), crocheting, roofs, pools, our clients we wish we could wave wand and help (and who surely deserve a break already too!), dreams of trips, computers/ipads/shopping, FOOD and being pampered/blonded, moving houses, college schedules, instant pots (use mine occasionally), contacts (yep spent $300 on middle yesterday on year supply-but supposed to have $75 rebate)...
I insist on AAA for the tire changing stuff! and have a new laptop thanks to DH!! Much lighter, better screen and faster than old one.
Heat back here now too-heat advisory.

Dang baby chickens are now "teens" and are being stupid brats!! OMG! anyone want them? Have had to get yellow one off deck every night and put her in coop, the other two have insisted on sleeping on top of coop-scraped and bruised arms trying to get them down couple days ago (good thing face didn't get scraped or I'm sure some of the nurses in my NH would have wanted to have a talk). 
Will have to leave instructions for our friends who are staying at our house this weekend (we've done house swaps before with them-DH BFF and his GF who is friend of ours as well-we set them up) while we are at lake and family reunion. Also the GF bday weekend-have a bottle of champagne and OJ for her to celebrate.

Work tomorrow and then 4 days off again-yay! and Oldest gets in late late tomorrow night for reunion. 
And interrupted again  I give up LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Um, nice offer MonyK, but neighbor chickens are all the chickens I need.  Funny, teen chickens being bad.  You are so nice to your house sitters.  A happy birthday to GF.  And have fun at the lake with the extended family this week-end.  And a big WOOT! for the 4 days off starting tomorrow.  I decided a 3 day one was appropriate, so I"m an XL, you're an XXL. week-end.  

Well, the kids said the game was not cancelled as they came home around 11pm last night.  They were grumpy, as they got soaked in the rain, and it took awhile to come home, with the storm, the trains were running late.  But, sad they could not stay for the continuation.  The game restarted at 11 too.  By the time they would have gotten home, it would have been 4 am or so.  And since both have to work today, waiting for resumption was not in the cards.  Oh well.  I think they really wanted to get this game in, as the team had to reschedule Monday night's game, and played it earlier yesterday, as a businessman's special, a double header day, that was not planned.  They play tonight too, but we don't have tickets, so I don't think either kid would want to go, as we will be rocking and rolling with thunderstorms tonight as well.

And ooh, so muggy when I left.  At 5;30am, it was 75, and phone says feels like 75, but with 94 percent humidity.  Cloudy too, and not a bright sky to drive in.  But, the commute was quick, and it's nice and quiet.  Even with Chances of rain from 11am to 7pm today, we will see more rain, and chances of severe weather.  Last night, there was flooding and high water rescues just North of me.  

Ah sunrise was just seven or so minutes ago, and it's still a unlit mostly cloudy sky.  But no matter, we will still see 80's and be oh so muggy.  Then the sun returns tomorrow, with the heat, and a ckear sky.  

So, with all this heat for some of us, all grab a drink of choice to salute this Thirsty Thursday.

 and yep,

With that, I hope the only thing to throw back is some cool drinks, and feet up.  

Sending well wishes to Robo, and Kyle and all those homies that are not feeling well.  Happy Thursday to you all.  And I will get more tea.  Yes, I know, it's already cool in here.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Schumi...I really hate it when my kidos are sick.  I don't even like it when our poor dog gets under the weather.  Those momma bear senses kick into overdrive and we can't seem to settle until they are feeling better.    I hope that your lunch was good...and hopefully you get your lunch with friends.  What I would give to have some good seafood again.  Being land locked...it makes it a little hard to find good seafood.
> 
> I see clouds rolling in now.  I was hoping they would stay away.  Rain is forecasted here again.  I was enjoying the last few days of warmer weather.  I actually walked to my eyebrow wax appointment last night as it was such a nice evening.  Needed to get them waxed / mostly tinted as the sun tends to bleach them almost white.  They should be good again.  Now to just hide those natural sparkles that seem to keep reappearing lol.  I do have that naturally curly hair that In usually pull back into a clip or ponytail as well.  I try to keep some of the curl out of my bangs...and the hubby kept laughing at me in Mexico...I had these wild horrible kinky curled bangs lol.  No matter what I did...they were always wonky lol  Imagine Monica from friends in the Bahamas episode lol.  That is me!!!!  My hair too gets a little big with the humidity.  Good thing we don't have alot of that here.  But it is still a challenge to wrangle up the curls some days!!!! lol
> 
> Well I should get back to work...or at least pretend to look busy



Yes, not nice to see them so listless......seems to be taking it`s time to clear up!!! 

I honestly cannot imagine being landlocked......our country is so small the sea isn't really very far away, even from the centre of the UK. But, I`ve always lived beside the ocean....both sides of the UK.....we are lucky, we live close to where some lovely seafood is fished...and where I came from in Scotland was the same...…

Monica hair is so funny......think we all know that look!!!! Have a great day...….



keishashadow said:


> He looks great cleaned up, will say, IMO he was best part of the Ghostbuster remake
> 
> That pressure cooker misfire is something that reallly does tend to stick with you.  I’m more of an oven girl but do use crockpots now & again, especially on the holidays & when it’s so hot. Have a huge electric roaster that I drag out now again when making large amounts of soup, etc.



Yes, he was the only reason I watched!!! I love slow cookers....yes, handy and ideal in the summer. Most folks think of them as a way to cook winter warmers here, but I do use mine a lot. 




Charade67 said:


> I went to the eye doc today and yes, I need new glasses.  I picked out some new frames. It ended up not being quite as expensive as I had feared. I also bought more contact lenses for B. The company is offering a $200 rebate if you buy a year’s supply. I think this is the least amount of money I’ve ever spent on contacts.  The doctor’s office is also offering a free pair of non prescription sunglasses with the purchase of the contacts. I’ll take B there tomorrow and let her pick them out.
> 
> Hope Kyle is feeling better soon.
> 
> Thank you!



Glasses are never a bargain!! But glad you`re sorted.....you reminded me I got a reminder through about 2 weeks ago to make an appointment for my eye test. 

Thanks, he`s at least out of bed today......not looking great, but out of bed is a start! And you`re welcome...….he is a stunner!!! 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh and the rain is moving NE, so hoping it does not slide more East or else we will be rocking and rolling with loud thunder, Er that was loud.   Darn.  And ooh the wind and rain.    Hope the kids at the ball game South of us, is not getting this loud thunderstorm cell.
> 
> Hope Kyle is feeling better soon.  Sending well wishes.  Hope you are having a restful night, Schumi.
> 
> Well that was quick.  Hope no other blob on the radar appears.  Er, more noisy thunder.
> 
> Have a lovely, peaceful night to all the homies.



Thanks Lynne.....did have a quiet night in!! 

Shame the kiddos got soaked!! Hope what they saw of the game was good......I hate getting soaked!! 

Think we are having similar weather systems right now!!! 




Monykalyn said:


> hey peeps!! Been trying to keep up and keep getting interrupted (or falling asleep last night).
> so tires, kids needing stuff or sick (hope he feels better soon), crocheting, roofs, pools, our clients we wish we could wave wand and help (and who surely deserve a break already too!), dreams of trips, computers/ipads/shopping, FOOD and being pampered/blonded, moving houses, college schedules, instant pots (use mine occasionally), contacts (yep spent $300 on middle yesterday on year supply-but supposed to have $75 rebate)...
> I insist on AAA for the tire changing stuff! and have a new laptop thanks to DH!! Much lighter, better screen and faster than old one.
> Heat back here now too-heat advisory.
> 
> Dang baby chickens are now "teens" and are being stupid brats!! OMG! anyone want them? Have had to get yellow one off deck every night and put her in coop, the other two have insisted on sleeping on top of coop-scraped and bruised arms trying to get them down couple days ago (good thing face didn't get scraped or I'm sure some of the nurses in my NH would have wanted to have a talk).
> Will have to leave instructions for our friends who are staying at our house this weekend (we've done house swaps before with them-DH BFF and his GF who is friend of ours as well-we set them up) while we are at lake and family reunion. Also the GF bday weekend-have a bottle of champagne and OJ for her to celebrate.
> 
> Work tomorrow and then 4 days off again-yay! and Oldest gets in late late tomorrow night for reunion.
> And interrupted again  I give up LOL



That`s a nice thing to leave them as a celebration MonyK…….house swap is a good idea.....hope you have a lovely weekend.....it sounds like a lot of fun...….



Ended up having brunch with friends as the husband was needed in a meeting later this afternoon. It was still lovely......and had a nice chat and catch up. With brunch out, I never know if I`m going to be hungry later or not......so I have some food handy in case we do get peckish…...but hopefully not. 

Weather is strange today...sunny, but very cloudy.....warm but cool....had two outfits on already today. 

Thursday again...…...


----------



## Monykalyn

just had to share-supposed to be working:
woke up to email saying our timeshare exchange went through and got the condo in Paris!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

That's awesome news MonyK.  A big WOOT! for that lucky confirmation.  See, Paris is getting all the boxes checked.  So exciting.


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie glad you got your appliances in. We’ve had front loaders here for years, but I only got one a few years ago, 5 or 6 yrs?  Stupid Maytag wouldn’t die lol. It was hard justifying a new one when old one was still working well!
10 cats?  When you were talking about the trailer I was wondering how many you have!  That will be a tricky move!  You’ll have to post pics of them in the trailer!  We had 2. And that was tricky keeping them in the house. Too many coyotes here to have outside cats. Both were rescues. Still miss them.

Robo ouch. Hope this treatment will work. I heard those spiders are bad news.
Yikes on credit card. Like Schumi we’ve had chip cards for ages. But it seems no matter what security they put on cards, thieves find a way to hack them. I like the Tap method of payment. No swipe, inserting, or putting in code. Much more secure but unfortunately only can use that method up to $100.

I’ll have to look up what AP things will be happening during our Sept visit. I hope something good! 

Lynne yay for sparkle touch up!  I’m trying to hold off for Aug DL trip. Lol. Will see how long I can last, only a month to go. So I’ll make an appt for 3 weeks. I like to have it done a week before I leave. I’ve waited so long I’ll have to hold off for trip. If I do it now the timing will be all off, so no choice!  Good thing I have light blond hair so roots aren’t very noticeable.
Sounds like you had a rough night trying to get sleep!

Keishashadow new roof looks good. I bet it’s nice having GD around!  And teaching her how to crochet!  Nice! 
Hope DH foot problems get better.
I think I missed something about pressure cooker?  I have an Instant Pot and enjoy it. I use it more in the winter than now in summer. I am afraid of the stovetop pressure cookers but ok with these.

Schumi thanks for the eye candy lol. Hope Kyle is better now.

Pumpkin I wish I could find someone who can dye my brows but anyone I go to ends up being too dark. I have light blond hair but there’s no blonde dye. Only brown or black. I wish they made a medium to dark blonde dye. So I’ve given up on that. And only occas wax. Due to over zealous plucking in my teens when it was fashionable to have brows on the thinner side, I don’t need much except the occas tidying up.
Fortunately there’s a lot of brow products out these days and I like the ones that are like mascara with the wands. Quick and easy.

Charade hope your clients dog issue works out. I don’t know why some people have to be jerks. 
I always enjoyed going to pick out new frames. There’s a LensCrafters in my local mall that has a good selection, and I go when my fav lady is working. She has a great eye for what looks good on you.  Now I only need an Rx for reading since I had cataract surg in my right eye. So I just go to Costco and get their stock readers, comes in a 3 pack so I can have a pair in several areas.
Your cartoon is hilarious! 

Lynne eek that’s a lot of rain.  You’re really getting the weather systems. I guess lots of flooding in the east. I was watching the flooding on the news in Toronto. 
I guess some bad hair days for you!  We don’t get much humidity here, but when I go to Florida my hair gets fluffy. I have hair products I pack specifically for Florida to keep the fluff tamed. 

Monykalyn your chickens are at it again!  Good luck to your friends chicken sitting lol. They are a handful!  Husband came home with a doz eggs yesterday from our friend. Enjoy the lake. 

Schumi I’ve always lived on the coast too. East coast when I was younger then moved to west coast in my 20’s. I couldn’t be landlocked. Guess it’s all what you’re used to. Good to hear Kyle is feeling a bit better. 

Monykalyn yay for Paris condo!  

Whew   I think I’ve finally caught up. Weather around here has been coolish. Rain yesterday morning but cleared later.  Remaining week and next are sunny days and temps in the 70’s. I think highest is 77F. This has been the coolest summer so far that we've had in 5 yrs. but no complaints!  And this also means much less forest fires.  
Youngest dd and BF are moving this weekend. Again!  Her karate instructor offered them the carriage house on his property for a good rent so they’re taking it. It’s a bit further away (from us) being closer to the city.  She showed me pics, it looks very nice, spacious and updated. Kitchen is beautiful. Maybe now she’ll have some of the family dinners  

Sun is coming out. I should get going and do some weeding today maybe later.  At 1:00 I have a massage appt. she does a combo of therapeutic massage and movement.  Hopefully will help with my bursitis in hip. She has a good rep. I know several people who go or have gone to her incl my husband.  

Maybe delicate topic but I’m switching from typical antiperspirant with Aluminum to a more natural product. Too much bad stuff coming out on aluminum incl link to breast cancer.  Has anyone made the switch and what product do you recommend?  I’m a bit nervous about switching and heard there’s a purge your body goes thru after quitting aluminum products.  Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> just had to share-supposed to be working:
> woke up to email saying our timeshare exchange went through and got the condo in Paris!!!!



Excellent news Monyk!!! 

Do you now which area roughly you`ll be staying in? It`s been a while since we`ve been to Paris, but Tom and I have been around 20 times over the years......but must be 10 years since we`ve visited.


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon  it's a rainy day on and off here today.  I went shopping with Charlie and their best friend Alex while Liv is working. Tonight's dinner is tofu tacos.  

I was happy I started my trip report, it is nice to look back at the trip. If anyone wants to follow here is the link https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-great-high-school-graduation-vacation-trip-report-6-19.3760349/

Probably some games with the kids tonight which I do enjoy. This is going to be a hot weekend for us trying to find ways to stay cool.

I didn't intend to have that many  but we would do a lot of rescuing and sometimes they just don't find a home. We are not taking any more in, and we have a few older ones that are sick. The trailer will be the perfect fit for this, I will take pics to show you when it is done. It is not easy having all these guys I have everyone help clean daily. It's good though that when people come to my house have no idea how many I have. I hope the  don't mind the move!!!!

Schumi I am glad that Kyle is up a bit. Sorry that he is sick. I know it stinks when our kids get sick no matter how old they are. It is nice that he still is at home so you can be there for him. Glad you had a nice lunch it sounds good. I would love to live by the ocean but it is expensive here and where I would want to live would be hurricane season a lot. It is always so beautiful near the ocean. Thank you and quiet sounds good. The eclipses sounds beautiful.

Robo I hope this new addition of meds helps the bite. Sorry to hear that, steroids are never fun. Oh that is awful about the credit card fraud. I have been trying to keep a better eye on mine. I hope it all works out and you have no other charges. I hope your hair appointment went forward and it looks the way you want.

Keisha your GD looks so cute and happy up there. Oh, how nice to have her with you. Oh I learned crocheting when I was about her age. I did it for a while then got bored and stopped. Glad that your roof is done and a good clean up. I have seen places where the crew leaves nails and debris. I hope your dermatology appointment goes well. I hope your DH is feeling better.

Pumpkin   I hope your hair behaves for you. Oh, that is so frustrating with the humidity. I have curly hair also and some days it is impossible. I did cut it much shorter now and it seems to help. Don't get me started about sparkles, at times I look like someone dropped a container on me. 

Charade glad that your eye appointment went well. I just did it in May and need new glasses. I need no-line bifocals so  I started using Zeni  Optical on line. It is so much cheaper for my glasses. I just sent a pair back I didn't like them now I will order a new one.  That is a good deal for the contacts. Brian always mentions how expensive they are. I hope everything works out with the girl and the support dog.  I have to live near a city, I don't like being away from things.

Monykalyn I guess teens of all species are the same gotta love the teen years. I would love to have one but don't think some of the kitties would like that. Congrats on getting the timeshare for your trip. I love when a trip is coming together. The lake trip sounds great have fun! I like the house sitting idea

Lynne That stinks that the kids got soaked and didn't see everything.  I hope your weather isn't too severe. Brian keeps coming up with all these designs for the outside some of them are really funny.  for an XL weekend.  I will have some of the school year stuff with Charlie but not as much since we are not his legal guardians and get left out of stuff (his parents' decision) I know he would rather have us and that is what counts. I can't believeLiv starts so soon, but Florida starts early.  I love the pic of Boromir (Sean Bean)  one of my favorite movie series., he is so cool!!!

Sue we keep ours indoors because we live on a busy street. I have them split up around the house so it doesn't seem like that much. We have a rotation of cats.I am enjoying my new washer. I could never go back to a top loader. The bigger drum is nice since Charlie likes to stuff it. It is interesting that you are switching to a non-aluminum deodorant. I this many years ago when I was pregnant. Breast cancer runs in my family so I try everything I can.  I had heard some bad stories back then. I actually use a natural salt one. It kills the bacteria before it can cause an odor. It does not really keep you dry. It is called Crystal (mineral deodorant) It is a roll-on and it works well.  Honestly, CVS and Walgreens carry some good non-aluminum products now including the Crystal brand. Toms products are very popular for them.  The only thing is most of these deodorants won't keep you dry.  There may be some new ones coming on the market. As long as you don't mind that they are good. I have used some antiperspirant through the years on special occasions.

 Mac I hope the weather is being good to you.

Hello to all the other SANS family who is MIA, I hope you are all doing well. Have a great night!


 it


----------



## Sue M

Bobbie I totally get it. I can’t go near a shelter or I’d come home with all the kitties.  When I was a kid I came home with every stray I found. 
Now I can’t have any. The 2 dogs I have don’t like cats. One of the dogs is a rescue. She’s a cocker spaniel. My friend worked in an Emerg vet clinic and pup was bought in with stomach obstruction. Apparently silly dog swallowed a rock. Owners told vet to put her down when they found out the diagnosis and cost of surgery. She was only a few months old. Vet had them sign dog over to her and she did the surgery. All the clinic staff helped nurse her back to health. When it was time to find her a home, my friend knew exactly where to go, lol. I think I have sucker in flashing lights across my head!

Thanks for your input on the deodorants. I came home with 2, Tom’s and Schmidt’s. I’ll see which one I like. Also got a charcoal stick deodorant recommended on some sites I read to use at night while detoxing.  I realize I won’t be as dry as with antiperspirant but hope I’m not too wet.  I read after awhile your body gets used to it and you don’t sweat as much as in the very beginning. I hope!  
Breast cancer runs in my family too. I guess now that I’m not working it’s a good time to try it.


----------



## Monykalyn

https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/marriott-s-village-d-lle-de-france.htmlThis is where we are staying although I exchanged through Interval International, we've got a 2 bedroom. Will do a week here and rent a car to explore a bit, probably couple days at Disneyland Paris, then move into Paris to explore the city more. I hope to tack on a couple days in Germany but we will see. 

Miss having a kitty or pup around the house. Good luck with the moving Bobbie!
Silly Lola was on deck trying to sleep again. and the screen I used to block off top of nesting box was knocked down so expect the other to brats tried to get up there...
I've not looked into the natural deodorants...

Dh and middle kid took off to lake to help his mom get stuff ready for weekend. Son and I went to movies to see Spiderman...intrigued by the post credit trailers...Enjoyed the movie. Only about 10 of us in big theater. Reminds me I am way behind on Agents of SHIELD again...

Need to get the other kid from airport around midnight. Salon busy this afternoon so made appointment to get toes done tomorrow am instead.

Too bad on the rain for the ball game Lynne. Rained in Stl when son, DH and his dad went to game Monday night. Son got a nice sweatshirt out of it-grandpa felt bad he didn't have a jersey. Kid would rather have the sweatshirt anyway LOL!

Happy pre-Friday Eve!


----------



## macraven

monyk, congrats on getting your lodging booked in Paris!
Makes it seem real now, doesn't it.

How are you gonna manage to wait until it all happens......

Sounds like you had a very productive day but all your days are so busy.
(life is always busy when you have kids and chickens at home)
Thanks for pointing out tomorrow is Friday.
I have no schedule anymore and and get my day of the week notice by reading the Dis.

Bobbie, a person can have too many cats.
The most I have had at a time was 3.
The two I have now eat more canned food and always hitting the stores to stock up on what the do eat ......reminds me when my boys were teens and ate constantly...

Sue, if you ever come to visit me, I will put my cats in the closet (because i'm the type of homie that wants my guests to feel at home with me)
The neon light flashing over your head states, I love 4 footed creatures, bring the puppies to me..
So wonderful you gave them a home!

Schumi, I bet once you start thinking about it, you will remember the area that monyk will be staying at.
You are the whiz on travel!

Wondering if Lynne conked out early tonight as she usually is around before she goes to bed.
But isn't she taking off work Friday?

Thats all I know for now.

Expecting charade to come post once she wakes up...


All have a good night and see you in the morning, if not later tonight here


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in before bed. Don’t know where the day went. I have to get up early tomorrow. We have sort of a campus orientation for B. We are supposed to have a high of 97 tomorrow. It will be hotter here than in Miami. FL. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Quick check in before bed. Don’t know where the day went. I have to get up early tomorrow. We have sort of a campus orientation for B. We are supposed to have a high of 97 tomorrow. It will be hotter here than in Miami. FL.
> Good night everyone.


I'm glad you finally dropped in.
You're late.

Next time bring a note from mom to excuse your tardiness



....


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/marriott-s-village-d-lle-de-france.htmlThis is where we are staying although I exchanged through Interval International, we've got a 2 bedroom. Will do a week here and rent a car to explore a bit, probably couple days at Disneyland Paris, then move into Paris to explore the city more. I hope to tack on a couple days in Germany but we will see.
> 
> Miss having a kitty or pup around the house. Good luck with the moving Bobbie!
> Silly Lola was on deck trying to sleep again. and the screen I used to block off top of nesting box was knocked down so expect the other to brats tried to get up there...
> I've not looked into the natural deodorants...
> 
> Dh and middle kid took off to lake to help his mom get stuff ready for weekend. Son and I went to movies to see Spiderman...intrigued by the post credit trailers...Enjoyed the movie. Only about 10 of us in big theater. Reminds me I am way behind on Agents of SHIELD again...
> 
> Need to get the other kid from airport around midnight. Salon busy this afternoon so made appointment to get toes done tomorrow am instead.
> 
> Too bad on the rain for the ball game Lynne. Rained in Stl when son, DH and his dad went to game Monday night. Son got a nice sweatshirt out of it-grandpa felt bad he didn't have a jersey. Kid would rather have the sweatshirt anyway LOL!
> 
> Happy pre-Friday Eve!


Wow!  That place looks gorgeous!  Great find!  You don’t need any more critters!  You have your hands full with those chickens lol!  They sure keep you hopping   


macraven said:


> monyk, congrats on getting your lodging booked in Paris!
> Makes it seem real now, doesn't it.
> 
> How are you gonna manage to wait until it all happens......
> 
> Sounds like you had a very productive day but all your days are so busy.
> (life is always busy when you have kids and chickens at home)
> Thanks for pointing out tomorrow is Friday.
> I have no schedule anymore and and get my day of the week notice by reading the Dis.
> 
> Bobbie, a person can have too many cats.
> The most I have had at a time was 3.
> The two I have now eat more canned food and always hitting the stores to stock up on what the do eat ......reminds me when my boys were teens and ate constantly...
> 
> Sue, if you ever come to visit me, I will put my cats in the closet (because i'm the type of homie that wants my guests to feel at home with me)
> The neon light flashing over your head states, I love 4 footed creatures, bring the puppies to me..
> So wonderful you gave them a home!
> 
> Schumi, I bet once you start thinking about it, you will remember the area that monyk will be staying at.
> You are the whiz on travel!
> 
> Wondering if Lynne conked out early tonight as she usually is around before she goes to bed.
> But isn't she taking off work Friday?
> 
> Thats all I know for now.
> 
> Expecting charade to come post once she wakes up...
> 
> 
> All have a good night and see you in the morning, if not later tonight here


Noooooo,No need to lock them away when I visit, cause I’d be hunting to find them!  Yes, I do love all animals!  I’m such a sucker!  When my friends vet office was looking for a home she brought the pup to me at work, lol saying Sophie needs a home and well, that was that. 
My husband has gotten used to me lol.   Before we got married he never had a pet. Thru the years there were times he never knew what he’d find when he came home!  


Charade67 said:


> Quick check in before bed. Don’t know where the day went. I have to get up early tomorrow. We have sort of a campus orientation for B. We are supposed to have a high of 97 tomorrow. It will be hotter here than in Miami. FL.
> Good night everyone.


Night-night!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> https://www.booking.com/hotel/fr/marriott-s-village-d-lle-de-france.htmlThis is where we are staying although I exchanged through Interval International, we've got a 2 bedroom. Will do a week here and rent a car to explore a bit, probably couple days at Disneyland Paris, then move into Paris to explore the city more. I hope to tack on a couple days in Germany but we will see.
> 
> Miss having a kitty or pup around the house. Good luck with the moving Bobbie!
> Silly Lola was on deck trying to sleep again. and the screen I used to block off top of nesting box was knocked down so expect the other to brats tried to get up there...
> I've not looked into the natural deodorants...
> 
> Dh and middle kid took off to lake to help his mom get stuff ready for weekend. Son and I went to movies to see Spiderman...intrigued by the post credit trailers...Enjoyed the movie. Only about 10 of us in big theater. Reminds me I am way behind on Agents of SHIELD again...
> 
> Need to get the other kid from airport around midnight. Salon busy this afternoon so made appointment to get toes done tomorrow am instead.
> 
> Too bad on the rain for the ball game Lynne. Rained in Stl when son, DH and his dad went to game Monday night. Son got a nice sweatshirt out of it-grandpa felt bad he didn't have a jersey. Kid would rather have the sweatshirt anyway LOL!
> 
> Happy pre-Friday Eve!




Looks lovely MonyK! 

We’ve never stayed that far out except when we stayed in Marne-La-Valee and DLP itself.......we stayed at the main Disneyland Hotel twice and Newport Bay three times. Beautiful hotels. 

But we usually stayed in Paris itself....loved being in the heart of the City......and Germany is gorgeous too in parts! 



Quick drive by.........got some friends coming for lunch and a chat this afternoon.......should be nice. 

Lunch is simple and easy, charcuterie, seafood selection, pastas and salads and some store bought bread.......didn’t have time to make it. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, passed out and DH once again woke me up at 4.  Good thing, that go back to sleep worked, and I woke to see if kids were moving as they have to work. Yep, knowing I can be lazy this morning let’s me catch up on my sleep.  

And 

That place looks so beautiful to stay in the countryside of Paris, MonyK.  Nice you can trade timeshare points for a 2 bedroom.  That should be great to spread around in.  And great you are doing some days at DLP. Pictures for sure would be much appreciated.

Sue, you sound like my Dad was.  My Mom tolerated everything he brought home, dogs, cats, guinea pigs, and even a bird.  When I was growing up, the local dog catcher knew my Dad.  And many a time, the overflow of what was caught or given, was dropped off at our house to hold until the dog catcher could take them to the private rescues, like the SPCA.  As usual, some of those pets became permanent members of our home.  I still remember when I was little, my Mom would whistle for the dogs to come inside.  The bird we had, copied that whistle, and confused the dogs.  The bird also cussed at the milkman. The bird was adopted by another family, so I bet it learned more stuff to say.

Schumi had a lush lunch with friends. Mac has been up feeding the cats, hope Charade will be enjoying B’s orientation.

Me, errands and letting the dog out, as usual, older one was supposed to, but since I have the time..... oh well, he is a good dog, and very friendly too.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  









Lynne G said:


> Robo, that credit card issue sounded scary. Good thing your credit card company caught it quick. And hope you get relief from that bite soon. Eek, steroids. Hope they do the job and you're off them quick. Hope your week of pampering (hair and nails) makes the rest of this week better for you. Hugs. And yay, for your sister's family getting their AP night tickets. If they want to say hello, to little one and I, let me know. Yep, and also curious what AP fluff they will, hopefully, be announcing soon.



Morning Lynne  hope the tea is good this morning. Yes, i’am So thankful that credit card company was on the ball. Spider bite site on forearm is looking much better with oral meds and topical ointments. Will see doc again on Tuesday and change meds if needed. Thankfully I was only put on short burst of steroids for five days.

QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 60849338, member: 149559"]
All our cards have been chipped for years...they can get round anything, nothing is completely secure. Hope you had a relaxing time at the salon.....
[/QUOTE]

I agree the there is always a crook looking for a way to steal. So sad.

I had a very nice visit to salon. Hair is done and she did a great job. I have been with this hairdresser for years and she is wonderful. Granddaughter and I have pedicure appointments today.



keishashadow said:


> Didn’t think it was possible but indeed our various roofs were done within a day. most Thorough clean up i’ve Ever seen. One of my garages, Ta-daaaaaa...



Keisha roof looks fantastic......your granddaughter is so cute. She was brave to stand up on the roof.



keishashadow said:


> DH developed an issue with his foot on Friday, wound up in ER Sunday. a few shots in his butt & an Rx and all seems right with his world. dr tossed out an ennny, meeny, Minie moe list of possibilities that caused it to double in size. Will follow that up with visit to. Family PCP



Keisha sorry to hear your mister is having issues with his foot....hope the meds are helping.




Charade67 said:


> Yikes! Hope it isn’t too bad. This is how I feel about being outdoors.



That little clip was so funny. Just what I needed 




Monykalyn said:


> Work tomorrow and then 4 days off again-yay! and Oldest gets in late late tomorrow night for reunion.



Monyk have a great 4 days off and enjoy your family reunion.




Monykalyn said:


> just had to share-supposed to be working:
> woke up to email saying our timeshare exchange went through and got the condo in Paris!!!!



Yeah, to getting your accommodations sorted for your trip to Pais.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo I hope this new addition of meds helps the bite. Sorry to hear that, steroids are never fun. Oh that is awful about the credit card fraud. I have been trying to keep a better eye on mine. I hope it all works out and you have no other charges. I hope your hair appointment went forward and it looks the way you want.



Bobbie68 things are working themselves out. I was sadly secure in the thought that the chip they had in card was a fail safe, but it’s not. I will be more diligent in watching card more carefully.




Monykalyn said:


> This is where we are staying although I exchanged through Interval International, we've got a 2 bedroom. Will do a week here and rent a car to explore a bit, probably couple days at Disneyland Paris, then move into Paris to explore the city more. I hope to tack on a couple days in Germany but we will see.



That is a beautiful Resort.


Supposed to be 93 here today. The humidity is already 95%. So going to be another hot one.

Had a lovely lunch out with little sister yesterday. Always good to catch up with her.

Schumi sounds like you have a nice lunch planned for your friends. Have a lovely time. I’am sure your friends will enjoy all the good food you are serving.

Pattyw hope Mr Joe is getting better everyday and you are both doing well.

Realfoodfans was supposed to have a getaway with family if I remember correctly. Hope you are having a lovely trip with your family.

Great news on the addition of ghostbusters to list of houses this year for HHN.



To all the Sans family have a great Friday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Whoop Friday! Slept in til 7. Wanted to sleepmlater but oh well. At least Lynne was able to catch up on sleep! Dd was up too and already down to get her chicken. Of course said chicken aka diva scolded her and attacked her feet (her way of showing how upset she is for the neglect).  Getting toes done, couple errand and off to lake!

Ugh glad spider bite is better Robo. Remembered your warning as I reached into the thicket that is my garden (really needs weeding) to collect the umpteen pounds of tomatoes and zucchini and something chattered back at me. Have never heard that before and have no idea what it was. Bugs have now decimated zucchini plant. And a branch broke off pear tree- have never seen so many fruit on a tree before. Have worked hard to make yard pollinator friendly and holy smokes did it work! Think every. Loom must have pollinated!



Robo56 said:


> a very nice visit to salon. Hair is done and she did a great job. I have been with this hairdresser for years and she is wonderful. Granddaughter and I have pedicure appointments today.


Oh have fun with granddaughter! Getting my toes done right now lol, 

Patty and joe are doing well.  Hoping they get to overlap their trip with ours and we can have drinks in Strongwater again!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi enjoy your lunch. I’m going out for lunch with some work friends today. This particular group is from a high school I worked in a few years ago, we’re all retired now!  And we’ve stayed in touch.
I need to plan my morning patio brunch. I usually have my neighbourhood friends over at least once during the summer for a morning coffee/tea, and nibbles. Generally muffins, bagels, fruit plate.  Now that we’re finally having sunny weather for the next week or so I should slot in a date. Only 3 weeks till we leave for California.

Lynne enjoy your lazy morning. Good that you could get back to sleep. I woke at 3:30 but I was able to get back to sleep too.

Robo it’s so nice having a hairdresser for years,  I do too and think I started going to him for 15 or 20 yrs. can’t remember.  Took me a long time to find someone who could do a good job consistently. Either they did bangs well but rest of hair bad or visa versa.  I have my hair appt next Friday.  Daughter is bugging me to book our pre trip mani/pedi, cause it’s not a trip until we get them lol.
Glad spider bite is healing! 

Monykalyn eek. If something chattered back at me reaching into something I would jump a mile high! 


I can’t believe it’s already mid July.  And waiting for beach weather. Unusually cool summer so far.  And most of you live where the heat warnings are. Crazy triple digit heat warnings, be careful!  Looking at the news weather maps seems all of N. America is under heat warnings except the Pacific NW! 

Yesterday I had my massage. She is a miracle worker. She does a combo of massage and movements (I forget what it’s called) to put your body back in alignment. When I came home I went downstairs to put something away and for the first time could get up the stairs without hip pain. Usually I have to take the stairs one at a time. But was able to make it up like a normal person! 

Is someone organizing a Sept meet up?  Now that I’m firm on my trip, lol. I recall talk about doing that a few months ago. Glad we booked HRH months ago. Rates have gone up by $100 for my pool view room. I keep watching for AP Discount but suspect I’m not going to get a better rate than my SMSM rate. Odd HRH seems to be the most expensive and PBH the cheapest at the moment.

Better get a move on. Going to soak in the hot tub, have to take dogs out, and get ready for lunch, leaving house at 11:00.
Hope everyone is enjoying TGIF day!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo…..glad bite is better and you`re happy with the hair! Always feels good when hair is nice......have a great weekend...….

Lynne......hope you have some lovely weather and enjoy your extra day off....

Sue....we have the September thread which is now a sticky......meets can be arranged there  Nearer the time specific dates can be chosen, or individual meets arranged as some might do. 

Monyk….enjoy your weekend get together....should be fun!



yep....lunch was lovely...….although stretched longer than planned.....it usually does though...….prosecco was flowing, music was age appropriate for our group (80`s) and food was beautiful.....even if I say so myself......I have the best friends!!!! Last one left around 5pm! They all arrived at 11am...... 

No dinner for me tonight so Tom went for a Chinese take out....Kyle wasn't very hungry yet, so he had a sandwich...…

Salon appointment tomorrow...….I like the length it is right now, so will just get a little off and same again late August...….

Have a great Friday evening......​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!  Busy weekend here.  Working the second job tonight and tomorrow.  ( I work the second job to help with the shares the hubby bought into the business where he works - it is a good investment but for 5 years, we will need to lay a little lower than we wanted if we want to pay that off, still put away for retirement, help the kiddos with any college they want...and be on track to be debt free in less than 3 years - and I put the bug in his ear abut maybe taking a little of the money from the job and using it to take the boys to universal...and i'll need to keep bugging him about that lol )  There is also a street performers festival and rib fest going on downtown.  We usually go watch some of the street performers and then hit those yummy ribs!!!!  I have a rather large list of do to Sunday before Monday hits.   So hoping that I can find a little time to hit my sewing room and start to sandwich MY quilt I am making for me.  I've been sooo very tired all week and not much more energy to do anything but sit and binge watch Grey's Anatomy.  

Sounds like many of you have some great plans for the weekend.  I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

dr ordered couch surfing most of weekend.  Sounds pretty good right now lol  Have a great weekend all


----------



## macraven

Couch surfing means you get control of the tv remote.
Hope you take it easy and rest.


----------



## Lynne G

Hot hot hot! Saying maybe 100 will be the high tomorrow.  Will be in the pool by lunchtime.  Was sweating just going from car into stores and pumping gas. 

Yay!  I will be couch surfing tonight, as kids went to my Dsis’s house tonight, for some pool time after dinner.  So, quiet night fir DH and I.  Maybe he will take me out to the diner for dinner.  The idea of cooking is not my idea of movement right now.  AC has been running most of the day. 

Hope your DH’s foot feels better,Keisha.


----------



## Monykalyn

Didn’t know the Lodge had turned into that high class of a joint


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. We have had a very busy and productive day. We spent most of the day at the university campus where we learned about stuff like dorm life, dining services, campus activities, and many other things. 

I ordered the bedding for B’s dorm room. This is what she picked out. It’s so her. 


We also met with the roofing company. I was surprised to see that they still use a time clock/punch card system for their employees. I haven’t seen one of those in about 2 decades. We should have a new roof in a couple of weeks weather permitting. 



macraven said:


> I'm glad you finally dropped in.
> You're late.



I’m early today. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, passed out and DH once again woke me up at 4. Good thing, that go back to sleep worked, and I woke to see if kids were moving as they have to work. Yep, knowing I can be lazy this morning let’s me catch up on my sleep.


 I have a house rule that no one wakes me if I fall asleep at night. I take too long to get back to sleep. Last night I fell asleep while watching TV. I woke up at 1:00 to find that dh had gone to bed, but left all the lights on in the living room where I was sleeping.



Robo56 said:


> That little clip was so funny. Just what I needed



Happy to be of service. I have never actually seen that movie, but that clip was so appropriate.



Monykalyn said:


> Patty and joe are doing well.


Thanks for the update. 



Sue M said:


> Is someone organizing a Sept meet up?


I wish I could join y’all for a meet up, but that won’t be happening this year. Dh and I have been talking about a trip to Disney World in 2021 for the 50th anniversary of Magic Kingdom. We were there for the 25th, so it seems only fitting that we should be there for the 50th. 



keishashadow said:


> dr ordered couch surfing most of weekend. Sounds pretty good right now lol


Sounds like a great plan especially in this heat wave. 



Lynne G said:


> Hot hot hot! Saying maybe 100 will be the high tomorrow. Will be in the pool by lunchtime. Was sweating just going from car into stores and pumping gas.


We are looking at 99 tomorrow. I plan to stay indoors almost all day. 

Well, I should be planning supper, but it looks like everyone else in the house is napping. We may be going out tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Think there’s a few of us couch surfing tonight........not a bad way to spend a Friday evening........

Nice bedding for a teen Charade.........




What do we think of Minions now being 2D? Not quite sure what to think of it........

And Jamie Lee Curtis and Nick Castle (original Michael Myers) have said they’re going to do two more Halloween movies.........much as though I love them.....not sure it’s a good idea. I hated the fact in last years movie they changed them from being brother and sister......that was the whole premise of the first movie. He wanted to kill his sister. They shouldn’t change things......

Almost bedtime here.......early rise for hairdresser tomorrow.......

No bacon, will be a quick breakfast and out........no plans for tomorrow as far as I know........

Enjoy your evening


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, sent your picture to older one.  Little one replied “Sweet!”  Both know fancy cars, as we live near enough that I am amazed to see one being driven.   Have fun at the lake with all the family. 

Charade, I can usually get right back to sleep, and with this heat, feeling lazy for sure.  Nice bedding set.  Would not be little one’s style, but that is why I let her pick too. 

Oh and thanks MonyK for letting us know about Patty and Joe.  Sending good wishes to them both.  Hope Joe is feeling back to himself now.


----------



## macraven

Slow day here which means everyone has been busy.

Hooray for the weekend!
Well, I don't live for weekends as every day is like a Saturday to me.
And the days kind of blend together for me as I do not have a set schedule.
This is a good thing

Wait until you stop working and can set your daily pace to not getting up when the sun rises and sets.

Charade, well you woke up at 1:00 and didn't check in here even after I left the lights on last night?
That color combination for your daughter's dorm bedding looks so nice!

I went to the Motherland on their 25th anniversary.
It was a great trip.
No idea if I'll make it for their 50th, won't go if it will be packed

Schumi, I have no idea how 2D will be for the Minions ride, kind of dread it...
I know UO wants to save money and they will on maintenance by changing from 3D to 2D.
I tried googling to get opinions but struck out 

I enjoy the ride and do it a few times when I am in the park.

Lynne, I know squat about cars
I know how to put gas in the tank and that is about the size of my knowledge
Oh, do know when a light comes on for the dashboard, not to ignore it.

Monyk, thanks for the heads up on pattyw and Joe.
Hope they are doing fine

You still figuring out your trip for Europe?

Hi and bye to all the homies.
I need to go pick up dinner.
Not cooking but ordered bbq dinners out for tonight.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, well you woke up at 1:00 and didn't check in here even after I left the lights on last night?
> That color combination for your daughter's dorm bedding looks so nice!


Sorry, I got caught up in an episode of Castle. 



macraven said:


> I went to the Motherland on their 25th anniversary.
> It was a great trip.


We were there for our first wedding anniversary. We also spent a day at Universal. I don’t think I will ever see crowds that low again.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Schumi I’ll look for the Sept Sticky. Would be fun having a Sans meet for a drink somewhere! 
I had a great lunch too with friends, lots of laughs, great company.

Pumpkin we have a Ribfest going on in our community too. I drove by it this afternoon on my way home from lunch. The smells. Mmmmm. But doubt I’ll go down husband makes the best ribs.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow I agree with Mac, couch surfer gets remote!  Lol. 

Lynne yikes!  Good thing for pools!  The perfect spot to be in that heat. 

Charade love the bedding!  Sounds like you had a nice day. Going to WDW for the 50th should be fun. They’ll probably have lots of special things going on. 
I still have a 10 day non exp. hopper.  Last time I was there was last Aug.  We looked at prices for this Aug and wow, huge price hikes so it became a Universal year lol. But am leaving in a few weeks for DL for my  Disney fix. 
I have the same house rule!  If I fall asleep on the sofa watching tv- Do Not Wake!  Just getting up and going into bedroom is enough to wake me up enough enough so I can’t fall back asleep. 


Schumi nope not happy about 2-D Minions. Won’t be nearly as good. Is it a done deal? 

Mac I agree, love not being on any schedule but my own, retirement is good!

Everyone stay safe in that crazy heat!  


.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Schumi nope not happy about 2-D Minions. Won’t be nearly as good. Is it a done deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I had googled and found some sites that discussed UO changing the Minions to a 2 D.
It is a way to save money was the bottom line from what I understood reading it.
Maintenance will be less with Minion ride being 2D

Yup, it is a done deal.
One article stated how they have already removed the 3 to a 2 for the ride.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I will see how the change in Minions is.  Maybe with all the  kids, no need for 3D?  Money, yeah not always a good thing if not getting what was fine before.  

Did go out for dinner, and it was still hot.  The sun setting was a huge orange ball just above the horizon.  80 is the low overnight, so no escape from the heat.  Hear the AC on still. 

DH is happy to have control of the remote, so watching the iPad, since I never like what he selects.  

Have a peaceful and relaxing night, to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I guess I will see how the change in Minions is.  Maybe with all the  kids, no need for 3D?  Money, yeah not always a good thing if not getting what was fine before.
> 
> Did go out for dinner, and it was still hot.  The sun setting was a huge orange ball just above the horizon.  80 is the low overnight, so no escape from the heat.  Hear the AC on still.
> 
> DH is happy to have control of the remote, so watching the iPad, since I never like what he selects.
> 
> Have a peaceful and relaxing night, to all the homies.



With the change for the Minions, no glasses are needed.
The article I read had nothing about kids and glasses but lot less cost in maintenance in running the ride.

So your ac still on.....
Ours was turned on in April and has not been turned off yet.
24/7

Georgia is not livable without ac


----------



## Lynne G

Kinda sad then, MAC.  I thought it was always a 3D ride?  Still a screen, so I guess it will still be a fun view.  Will let ya know next month.  

Yawning already.  I may leave DH on the couch.


----------



## macraven

*Despicable Me ditches 3D at Universal Orlando*
John Gregory

07/18/2019

Universal
Minion goggles will no longer be required on Despicable Me Minion Mayhem at Universal Studios Florida. 
The motion simulator attraction is no longer in 3D as of Thursday. The ride film will now be in 2D, matching a recent change to the Universal Hollywood version. Universal Studios Japan’s Minion Mayhem, which opened in 2017, has been in 2D since its debut.
“We consistently evaluate and refine our guest experiences – and we are excited for our guests to experience Despicable Me Minion Mayhem this way,” Universal said in a statement to Orlando Rising.
Months earlier, Universal had refused to comment on whether Orlando would follow Hollywood’s lead in removing 3D from the attraction.
“We’re not going to comment on rumors,” Universal spokesperson Tom Schroeder said at the time. 
Universal Orlando has often been criticized for relying too heavily on screens and 3D effects. Of the last 10 attractions added across Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure, seven prominently feature screens, though the trend was broken with this year’s *Hagrid’s Magical Creatures Motorbike Adventure*. 
There have been signs Universal has wanted to move away from the use of 3D goggles, if only to eliminate the cost of cleaning, repairing and replacing them. The maligned *Fast & Furious: Supercharged* opened in 2018 without requiring 3D goggles, even though its counterpart on the Universal Hollywood tram tour does.


----------



## macraven

and this was posted on 7/17


It's the latest in what seems to be a developing trend away from 3D-based media for Universal. In addition to the Minion Mayhem changes, Universal shelved a 3D version of Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey at Universal Studios Hollywood less than a year after that ride's opening. And when Fast & Furious - Supercharged made the drive to Orlando, it left its 3D version behind in California. Universal Studios Florida also closed its Terminator 2:3D show in favor of what's widely tipped to be a live-action stunt show, too.

Running a media-based attraction in 2D rather than 3D saves a park the cost of buying, cleaning, collecting and (potentially) replacing thousands of 3D glasses. And a switch to 2D potentially can save a park on projection costs as well, as 3D video demands stronger projection lighting to overcome the inherent darkness of 3D glasses' lenses.
While some fans enjoy the gimmick of 3D visual effects, the format bothers others, and some with visual impairments simply cannot see video in 3D. The use of 3D on motion base attractions carries additional risk, as 3D can amplify any disconnect between the physical motion of one's seats and the motion depicted by the video on screen.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Mac for posting the info. Not thrilled about it. But guess we’ll see in Sept. 

Schumi lol. I looked at the Sticky, and totally forgot my dates were added on. 
I see quite a few Sans Family will be there at the same time. It would be fun to have a family get together!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Thanks Mac for posting the info. Not thrilled about it. But guess we’ll see in Sept.
> 
> Schumi lol. I looked at the Sticky, and totally forgot my dates were added on.
> I see quite a few Sans Family will be there at the same time. It would be fun to have a family get together!



I checked Schumi's calendar for September dates.
I think you should change your schedule to overlap with mine....
heck make your trip for 3 weeks and you will hit all the homies then..

I booked my room last October (day after I returned home from UO)
and booked my flights in January so I am locked in and can't change them


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Slow day here which means everyone has been busy.
> 
> Hooray for the weekend!
> Well, I don't live for weekends as every day is like a Saturday to me.
> And the days kind of blend together for me as I do not have a set schedule.
> This is a good thing
> 
> Wait until you stop working and can set your daily pace to not getting up when the sun rises and sets.
> 
> 
> Schumi, I have no idea how 2D will be for the Minions ride, kind of dread it...
> I know UO wants to save money and they will on maintenance by changing from 3D to 2D.
> I tried googling to get opinions but struck out
> 
> Lynne, I know squat about cars
> I know how to put gas in the tank and that is about the size of my knowledge
> Oh, do know when a light comes on for the dashboard, not to ignore it.
> 
> 
> Hi and bye to all the homies.
> I need to go pick up dinner.
> Not cooking but ordered bbq dinners out for tonight.



That car in Monyk’s picture looks like it’s a McLaren 720s.......nice car........one of my friends says the same thing about cars.....she knows how to put fuel in and that’s it......lol.......she gets bored when we talk cars........we love em!!!

Seems the ride looks ok with just 2D according to some reports I’ve seen.....yes, saves a lot of money and down time to repair or update. 

I’m with you.......although I’m a lady of leisure.....there’s still something about a Saturday.........

Hope your food was good last night! I’m sure it went down well......



Sue M said:


> Thanks Mac for posting the info. Not thrilled about it. But guess we’ll see in Sept.
> 
> Schumi lol. I looked at the Sticky, and totally forgot my dates were added on.
> I see quite a few Sans Family will be there at the same time. It would be fun to have a family get together!



I thought your dates were on the thread.......but wasn’t sure when you asked about a meet. 

I’m sure there’ll be meets arranged nearer the time. 




Just had breakfast.......well, Rice Krispies.......that’ll do today as I need to drive to salon soon. Interim appointment as my hair really doesn’t need coloured but, it’s at that awkward in between stage......so roots will get some attention. Then full head end of August. 

Sun is shining but no idea what the rest of the day is to be like......still to decide what to eat tonight......I suggested stir fry but didn’t appeal to anyone........so no ideas now.....may suggest a pizza.........

Have a great Saturday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday it is and already a bright sunlight coming in my window since around 6 am.  Interestingly, our sunrise is almost an hour earlier than Orlando.  And will be about 10 degrees hotter today, too. 

And with that plane issues, my 8 pm return flight in October became a 2:30pm, with no direct flights the remainder of the day.  What to do, as I refuse to take an other than direct flight.  Direct is about 2 and 1/2 hours.  And all the connecting flights with one stop add a minimum of three hours, and many are a two stop.  Um, no.  Just no.  I can change with no fee to another flight, even if it costs more, but really, the only other direct that day is 5:30am.  So that is a no.  I could stay another night, but then the cost of that night, as it most likely will not be at the same hotel, as I assume any addition to my great rate, will maybe have me loose it, and assuming there is room, as I think the hotel is filling up fast.  Busy time, as it would be the Friday before Columbus Day. Just annoyed, I thought I would have another almost long day to enjoy instead of now getting to the airport around noon.  Thankfully, my okay rental car cost did not change with the earlier drop off time.  I am still hoping to get that lower.  At least the diffferent time changes for our August flights, both were changed, was 1/2 hour earlier both ways.  So, happy that we will be checking in a bit earlier in the evening, and coming home a bit earlier in the later evening.  And the rates have gone up since we booked.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone. 

 Time for getting washed up then taking my tea to let the dog out.  Yep, older one again asked for my help so he could be away.  And then I will go up to the pool, and meet up with the kids.  

Later.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It is supposed to be 99 here today. I play to stay inside almost all day. Tonight we are going to see some sort of Rat Pack tribute show. I really have no interest in seeing it, but dh begged me to come along. B surprised us by saying that she wanted to see it too. I’m not even sure she knows who the Rat Pack were.

It’s sad to hear about the Minion ride changing to 2D. Does anyone know if they plan to change the story?

Lynne - Sorry about the flight issues. My airport is so small that I think the only place we can get a direct flight to is Charlotte, NC.

It’s almost 10:00 and no one else is awake. I need to start doing some house cleaning, but don’t want to disturb anyone.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I checked Schumi's calendar for September dates.
> I think you should change your schedule to overlap with mine....
> heck make your trip for 3 weeks and you will hit all the homies then..
> 
> I booked my room last October (day after I returned home from UO)
> and booked my flights in January so I am locked in and can't change them


Lol!  I’m locked in too!  Had hotel booked in May after we returned from last trip and when my friend gave the green light that she was positive the dates worked for her I booked air.  I’m going on a red eye eek, and friend going on red eye from LAX, we’ll arrive within 30 min of each other at MCO. So we can have a full day otherwise if we take the early morning 6am flights we don’t arrive at mco till late afternoon, 5ish. I’ll see how this works. I’ll be running on fumes that first day, as I don’t sleep much on flights. But maybe I’ll adjust to time change faster. 


schumigirl said:


> That car in Monyk’s picture looks like it’s a McLaren 720s.......nice car........one of my friends says the same thing about cars.....she knows how to put fuel in and that’s it......lol.......she gets bored when we talk cars........we love em!!!
> 
> Seems the ride looks ok with just 2D according to some reports I’ve seen.....yes, saves a lot of money and down time to repair or update.
> 
> I’m with you.......although I’m a lady of leisure.....there’s still something about a Saturday.........
> 
> Hope your food was good last night! I’m sure it went down well......
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your dates were on the thread.......but wasn’t sure when you asked about a meet.
> 
> I’m sure there’ll be meets arranged nearer the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had breakfast.......well, Rice Krispies.......that’ll do today as I need to drive to salon soon. Interim appointment as my hair really doesn’t need coloured but, it’s at that awkward in between stage......so roots will get some attention. Then full head end of August.
> 
> Sun is shining but no idea what the rest of the day is to be like......still to decide what to eat tonight......I suggested stir fry but didn’t appeal to anyone........so no ideas now.....may suggest a pizza.........
> 
> Have a great Saturday.......


Yep, just me being blond, lol. Totally forgot I put dates in that thread!
Enjoy your salon touch up!  You can go a long time between cuts!  I seem to have to go every 7-8 weeks. I have bangs so when they grow too long it’s a pain.  My hairdresser cut his hours to only 2 days a week, so now I have to book way ahead of time, like when I’m leaving I book next one and have to guesstimate when I’ll need next one. I hate that. Usually I wait till I need trim an phone. Mostly only had to wait a week to get in. But with cut back, ugh. It was for health matters so I understand. And won’t think of going to anyone else!


Lynne G said:


> Saturday it is and already a bright sunlight coming in my window since around 6 am.  Interestingly, our sunrise is almost an hour earlier than Orlando.  And will be about 10 degrees hotter today, too.
> 
> And with that plane issues, my 8 pm return flight in October became a 2:30pm, with no direct flights the remainder of the day.  What to do, as I refuse to take an other than direct flight.  Direct is about 2 and 1/2 hours.  And all the connecting flights with one stop add a minimum of three hours, and many are a two stop.  Um, no.  Just no.  I can change with no fee to another flight, even if it costs more, but really, the only other direct that day is 5:30am.  So that is a no.  I could stay another night, but then the cost of that night, as it most likely will not be at the same hotel, as I assume any addition to my great rate, will maybe have me loose it, and assuming there is room, as I think the hotel is filling up fast.  Busy time, as it would be the Friday before Columbus Day. Just annoyed, I thought I would have another almost long day to enjoy instead of now getting to the airport around noon.  Thankfully, my okay rental car cost did not change with the earlier drop off time.  I am still hoping to get that lower.  At least the diffferent time changes for our August flights, both were changed, was 1/2 hour earlier both ways.  So, happy that we will be checking in a bit earlier in the evening, and coming home a bit earlier in the later evening.  And the rates have gone up since we booked.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone.
> 
> Time for getting washed up then taking my tea to let the dog out.  Yep, older one again asked for my help so he could be away.  And then I will go up to the pool, and meet up with the kids.
> 
> Later.


Oh Lynne that’s horrible about flights.  Is the 2:30 a direct flight?  I always take the early evening flight too, on Alaska it’s 7pm goes direct to Seattle, then I just hop on my connection to Vancouver, barely have to wait. By the time I land and get off the plane, walk to other gate I only have 15 min before boarding next flight.  I’d hate to take the early morning flight and loose a whole day.  We usually leave Universal by 3:00 I give an hour to get to MCO and like to get to airport 3 hrs before flights. That airport is a hot mess. Security lines are so long 


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It is supposed to be 99 here today. I play to stay inside almost all day. Tonight we are going to see some sort of Rat Pack tribute show. I really have no interest in seeing it, but dh begged me to come along. B surprised us by saying that she wanted to see it too. I’m not even sure she knows who the Rat Pack were.
> 
> It’s sad to hear about the Minion ride changing to 2D. Does anyone know if they plan to change the story?
> 
> Lynne - Sorry about the flight issues. My airport is so small that I think the only place we can get a direct flight to is Charlotte, NC.
> 
> It’s almost 10:00 and no one else is awake. I need to start doing some house cleaning, but don’t want to disturb anyone.


Are they changing the minions story?  Making a new film?  I hadn’t thought of that. 
Enjoy the Rat Pack. I bet it will be a good show. Funny that B wants to go!  

Yes, I think I’d be hiding out at home in the basement rec room with those temps. Yikes. Or the mall!  We have no AC at home. Except a portable unit I picked up at Costco a few years ago when we first started getting those prolonged (all summer) heat waves.  Most homes here don’t havecAC as we never needed it before. Our summer temps were always pleasant. Never used to get stinky hot. But past 5 yrs we have. Except this year, lol. So far. 

Enjoy your Saturday everyone!  DH home glued to TV watching British Open. 
Bacon is calling my name!  And coffee.


----------



## crostorfer

I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.


Rebook your trip !
Think of another way to discipline the girl 
Teenagers don’t always think when they are crossing the line
I had 4 boys and we had our struggles in the teen years so I know what hard decisions are

If the trip can be recovered, set up guidelines for her in advance for her to earn her being on the trip with you 

One year at Disney, I cancelled the park day and we all sat in the hotel room bored 
My boys understood then their behavior would change 

Over the years I had threatened cancellations of planned events , but never went as far to really cancel


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Lol!  I’m locked in too!  Had hotel booked in May after we returned from last trip and when my friend gave the green light that she was positive the dates worked for her I booked air.  I’m going on a red eye eek, and friend going on red eye from LAX, we’ll arrive within 30 min of each other at MCO. So we can have a full day otherwise if we take the early morning 6am flights we don’t arrive at mco till late afternoon, 5ish. I’ll see how this works. I’ll be running on fumes that first day, as I don’t sleep much on flights. But maybe I’ll adjust to time change faster.
> 
> Yep, just me being blond, lol. Totally forgot I put dates in that thread!
> Enjoy your salon touch up!  You can go a long time between cuts!  I seem to have to go every 7-8 weeks. I have bangs so when they grow too long it’s a pain.  My hairdresser cut his hours to only 2 days a week, so now I have to book way ahead of time, like when I’m leaving I book next one and have to guesstimate when I’ll need next one. I hate that. Usually I wait till I need trim an phone. Mostly only had to wait a week to get in. But with cut back, ugh. It was for health matters so I understand. And won’t think of going to anyone else!
> 
> Oh Lynne that’s horrible about flights.  Is the 2:30 a direct flight?  I always take the early evening flight too, on Alaska it’s 7pm goes direct to Seattle, then I just hop on my connection to Vancouver, barely have to wait. By the time I land and get off the plane, walk to other gate I only have 15 min before boarding next flight.  I’d hate to take the early morning flight and loose a whole day.  We usually leave Universal by 3:00 I give an hour to get to MCO and like to get to airport 3 hrs before flights. That airport is a hot mess. Security lines are so long
> 
> Are they changing the minions story?  Making a new film?  I hadn’t thought of that.
> Enjoy the Rat Pack. I bet it will be a good show. Funny that B wants to go!
> 
> Yes, I think I’d be hiding out at home in the basement rec room with those temps. Yikes. Or the mall!  We have no AC at home. Except a portable unit I picked up at Costco a few years ago when we first started getting those prolonged (all summer) heat waves.  Most homes here don’t havecAC as we never needed it before. Our summer temps were always pleasant. Never used to get stinky hot. But past 5 yrs we have. Except this year, lol. So far.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday everyone!  DH home glued to TV watching British Open.
> Bacon is calling my name!  And coffee.



I think we all have blonde moments!!! I`ve had a few of those this week alone...…..realised I forgot one friends birthday the day after I returned from New York...….oops......

Oh I have to get my hair cut every 6 weeks....it grows like crazy......bangs are what we call a fringe.....I think that`s correct.....yes, my fringe has been known to be attacked by me between cuts...around the 4 week mark......she can always tell when I`ve attacked it. 

A good hairdresser is worth their weight in gold!!! I adore mine and apart from when she left for a short time I only ever had her.....other girl was good but not the same connection there. 


Lynne.....not good on the flights!!! Hope you get it sorted...….I was supposed to have quoted you there but it didn`t work for some reason!!!! Yes, it`s annoying……..


----------



## schumigirl

crostorfer said:


> I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.



Oh my goodness!!!! I`m so sorry to hear that......

I agree with mac...rebook your trip and yes, punish her another way....I think you deserve your trip especially with this upset...….oh will keep my fingers crossed for you it all works out...…..

Big hugs crostorfer …….you can let off as much steam as you need to here...….


----------



## macraven

Lynne   
You are in a pickle of a mess !
I know your pain and aggravation 

Can you book a return flight out of Tampa or Sanford for coming back home ?
Take the 5:30 flight on Friday instead with your airline and stay offsite Thursday night?

One year delta had a change and I did that
Checked out of rph at 2, stored luggage with valet 
Did the park to closing then did late dinner at city walk 
Left there at 1:30 and back at rpr and dozed in lobby chair 
Had car service at 3 am
Once at airport and on plane crashed on the seat
Caught up with my sleep once home 
Its not the best way to go but it can work


----------



## macraven

Sue, they are not changing the minion story just removing the glasses as show will be 2D

If I read of any other changes I will let all know
Read they already changed the sign to reflect 2D


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.


Yikes. Can you rebook and leave her home with a relative?  Good luck. 


schumigirl said:


> I think we all have blonde moments!!! I`ve had a few of those this week alone...…..realised I forgot one friends birthday the day after I returned from New York...….oops......
> 
> Oh I have to get my hair cut every 6 weeks....it grows like crazy......bangs are what we call a fringe.....I think that`s correct.....yes, my fringe has been known to be attacked by me between cuts...around the 4 week mark......she can always tell when I`ve attacked it.
> 
> A good hairdresser is worth their weight in gold!!! I adore mine and apart from when she left for a short time I only ever had her.....other girl was good but not the same connection there.
> 
> 
> Lynne.....not good on the flights!!! Hope you get it sorted...….I was supposed to have quoted you there but it didn`t work for some reason!!!! Yes, it`s annoying……..


I tried once to trim them lol. It didn’t go well.


----------



## keishashadow

Today’s supposed to be our hottest day of this go-round. I’m sitting in a recliner directly under LR ceiling fan lol. Feeling so much more comfortable with the pressure bandage off my rear . My DH/nurse, who else would do that job for you?, says it doesn’t look too bad.  As if I care what it looks like, can’t see it hahaha. I believe he was talking it didn’t look infected

Robo - is the BD blowout this weekend?  Need pics

Carole - truer words never spoken re hairdresser.  Jury still out on mine. I managed to strip out the really dark toner at least.  Going to be brave & give her one more try.

. 





macraven said:


> Couch surfing means you get control of the tv remote.
> Hope you take it easy and rest.


The one thing i do defer to the DH is the remote in the LR.  I clutch remote with such a death grip in the BR, i’vE woken up with it still locked inplace 


Lynne G said:


> Hot hot hot! Saying maybe 100 will be the high tomorrow.  Will be in the pool by lunchtime.  Was sweating just going from car into stores and pumping gas.
> 
> Yay!  I will be couch surfing tonight, as kids went to my Dsis’s house tonight, for some pool time after dinner.  So, quiet night fir DH and I.  Maybe he will take me out to the diner for dinner.  The idea of cooking is not my idea of movement right now.  AC has been running most of the day.
> 
> Hope your DH’s foot feels better,Keisha.


Seems to be coming along nicely but still big red spot.  Familly dr can fig it out next week


Charade67 said:


> We also met with the roofing company. I was surprised to see that they still use a time clock/punch card system for their employees. I haven’t seen one of those in about 2 decades. We should have a new roof in a couple of weeks weather permitting.


On the job site?  it’s still common here either with an actual old spook time clock, check in system via a card at various areas in their work environment or online system.



Charade67 said:


> I wish I could join y’all for a meet up, but that won’t be happening this year. Dh and I have been talking about a trip to Disney World in 2021 for the 50th anniversary of Magic Kingdom. We were there for the 25th, so it seems only fitting that we should be there for the 50th.


Makes sense to me!


schumigirl said:


> What do we think of Minions now being 2D? Not quite sure what to think of it........
> 
> And Jamie Lee Curtis and Nick Castle (original Michael Myers) have said they’re going to do two more Halloween movies.........much as though I love them.....not sure it’s a good idea. I hated the fact in last years movie they changed them from being brother and sister......that was the whole premise of the first movie. He wanted to kill his sister. They shouldn’t change things......


I saw Ms Curtis spill the beans on tube yesterday.  Have yet to watch the last offering, still sitting on my DVR

First i heard of the minion change, sad to read.


macraven said:


> I went to the Motherland on their 25th anniversary.
> It was a great trip.
> No idea if I'll make it for their 50th, won't go if it will be packed


You were also there for the 40th. I talked you into buying a ton of collectible pins when you were on the fence.  Have a pic of us in front of HM somewhere...need to look for it


macraven said:


> and this was posted on 7/17
> 
> 
> It's the latest in what seems to be a developing trend away from 3D-based media for Universal. In addition to the Minion Mayhem changes, Universal shelved a 3D version of Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey at Universal Studios Hollywood less than a year after that ride's opening. And when Fast & Furious - Supercharged made the drive to Orlando, it left its 3D version behind in California. Universal Studios Florida also closed its Terminator 2:3D show in favor of what's widely tipped to be a live-action stunt show, too.
> 
> Running a media-based attraction in 2D rather than 3D saves a park the cost of buying, cleaning, collecting and (potentially) replacing thousands of 3D glasses. And a switch to 2D potentially can save a park on projection costs as well, as 3D video demands stronger projection lighting to overcome the inherent darkness of 3D glasses' lenses.
> While some fans enjoy the gimmick of 3D visual effects, the format bothers others, and some with visual impairments simply cannot see video in 3D. The use of 3D on motion base attractions carries additional risk, as 3D can amplify any disconnect between the physical motion of one's seats and the motion depicted by the video on screen.


Boo, they can polish that turd all they want, it’s all about the Benjamin's


macraven said:


> I checked Schumi's calendar for September dates.
> I think you should change your schedule to overlap with mine....
> heck make your trip for 3 weeks and you will hit all the homies then..
> 
> I booked my room last October (day after I returned home from UO)
> and booked my flights in January so I am locked in and can't change them


So many DISers, so little time lol



schumigirl said:


> Just had breakfast.......well, Rice Krispies


As in a Rice Krispie treat? Only way they’ll cross my lips.  Did try chicken with them crushed as a breading medium.  It was arwful 


Lynne G said:


> Saturday it is and already a bright sunlight coming in my window since around 6 am.  Interestingly, our sunrise is almost an hour earlier than Orlando.  And will be about 10 degrees hotter today, too.
> 
> And with that plane issues, my 8 pm return flight in October became a 2:30pm, with no direct flights the remainder of the day.  What to do, as I refuse to take an other than direct flight.  Direct is about 2 and 1/2 hours.  And all the connecting flights with one stop add a minimum of three hours, and many are a two stop.  Um, no.  Just no.  I can change with no fee to another flight, even if it costs more, but really, the only other direct that day is 5:30am.  So that is a no.  I could stay another night, but then the cost of that night, as it most likely will not be at the same hotel, as I assume any addition to my great rate, will maybe have me loose it, and assuming there is room, as I think the hotel is filling up fast.  Busy time, as it would be the Friday before Columbus Day. Just annoyed, I thought I would have another almost long day to enjoy instead of now getting to the airport around noon.  Thankfully, my okay rental car cost did not change with the earlier drop off time.  I am still hoping to get that lower.  At least the diffferent time changes for our August flights, both were changed, was 1/2 hour earlier both ways.  So, happy that we will be checking in a bit earlier in the evening, and coming home a bit earlier in the later evening.  And the rates have gone up since we booked.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone.
> 
> Time for getting washed up then taking my tea to let the dog out.  Yep, older one again asked for my help so he could be away.  And then I will go up to the pool, and meet up with the kids.
> 
> Later.


not fun to have time shaved off a trip, going to assume due to airmax issues?

It worked out very well in our favor for June/July trip.  Hate to say it but fingers are crossed they change our times for Sept/Oct one so I can snag the flights I really want (that were crazy high the day they were released)

I was waiting out the return home but finally pulled the trigger a month ago.  wasn’t thrilled to pay $160 PP to come home.  Just checked to see if any ‘switching opportunities’  after reading your thread, no but was shocked to see current pricing PP for our flight.  


Auto rental finally dropped under $200 via autoslash quote thru alamo - yea



crostorfer said:


> I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.



Hmmm, if me, i’d Not associate the trip with punishment/as a reward.  There would be other rather severe sanctions implemented.  

Grounding was always the go to, enhanced by lack of any phone privledges or electronics (including internet access or video gaming).  Even if it’s for just a specific period of time, it seems to Get their attention & let’s them know you are serious.

Good luck, most parents will admit that their spawn screwed up at least once.  It’s all part of learning how to be an adult, & make wise decisions to navigate their way thru life.  How they learn from it and go forward in a more responsible & safe  manner is what’is important IMO


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> On the job site? it’s still common here either with an actual old spook time clock, check in


We were at their office to complete some paperwork.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......I’m howling at you with the death grip on the remote.......we joke we’ll have to prise the remote out of Tom’s hand if he ever gives up the ghost watching tv......oh Your mister is a gem isn’t he.....yes, some things only husbands will do.......

I love Jamie Lee.....but I have to admit the last Halloween movie almost cured me of my life long terror of Michael Myers. I wanted to love it, desperate to see it, but it kind of disappointed......they changed too many things......movie rule #1 don’t change the premise of the original.....don’t get me wrong I’ll still watch them......but the original is still a classic and always will scare the bejeesus out of me......

Good luck on the hair! And yes, we need the pictures of you and mac back on HM back then........

No Rice Krispies were just as cereal.......no Krispie treat with these crowns!! Yes, doubt we’ll be able to meet up with everyone in September.........shame really......



Went round to local pub for dinner.......well, Kyle didn’t come as he just felt like a pizza in front of the tv........dinner was lovely though......we both had steaks and creme brûlée’s and a lovely bottle of red wine. 

Now I’ve made up a pitcher of sangria and we’re watching Austin Powers......forgot how funny they are.........about to watch the second one.......The Spy Who Shagged Me was the funniest of the two......hated the third one.......and just read there is to be a third. 

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody about 4 times on the plane and missed Mike Myers every time, didn’t recognise him as the character he plays at all......not even with the in joke about not being able to head bang to Bohemian Rhapsody.....doh!!! (Wayne’s World reference if you haven’t seen it)

Machine gun jubblies........

Hope everyone’s Saturday is going well..........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah my goodness pool was so delightful, that even the cold hose was shocking but felt good at the same time.  It is that hot.  So hot, nary a breeze, not many birds to hear, puffy white clouds here and there, but oh the bright sun and perfectly blue sky.

Yeah, we had driving privileges revoked. grounding and not letting friends, going to friends, and cell phone taken.  You did what!? Yep, I think all parents of teens have had those issues once in awhile.  Hope you can still get away this Fall as all should be able to enjoy by then.  Sending hugs.  Studies have shown, the teen mind is not an adult mind until the mid 20’s.  Dumb and not thinking of consequences comes with not being mature enough.  Agree with Keisha, lesson learned is the most important part.

It is a what for dinner night.  Pasta or pizza as with this heat, the idea of having a hot kitchen to work in is a big not feeling it.  Heck, lunch was at this cute place that had great chicken and beef cheesesteaks.  They were huge and tasty, so even thinking of dessert food as the main entree.  Like a milkshake, or  pie.  DH brought home a watermelon, so I will chop that up too.  Snacks.  

Keisha, hope your bum area feels better, and hope DH’s foot is good too.  No infections is a great sign all will heal.  

Towel around me, moving slow with getting dressed.  AC is cranking, and couch sitting too.  Older one is playing some shooter game with his online friends, and no I haven’t heard little one or my Dsis leaving the pool yet.  Time to see if they are still wet.  Ooh hear the door.   

Nice to see all post.


----------



## schumigirl

It’s Sunday here......

Been out stargazing up in the hills tonight behind us........saw the ISS pass over us as clear as can be, always amazes me the sight of that amazing feat! Studied Jupiter and Saturn for a while...




Got cold so we came back down carrying the telescope and had a blackberry brandy to warm us up.......must be bedtime now as it’s nearly 1am........

It’s Sunday!! Bacon this morning........


----------



## Sue M

Almost dinner time here. Steak on the bbq, salad and new potatoes. Enjoying a glass of white wine. It’s quite nice out, so we’ll eat out on the patio. 

The control of the channel changer lol. Guess most of us have been there. Don’t know why husbands think it’s their God given right lol.  

Teens, ugh. I think we should all get gold medals for surviving them. My girls were pretty good. But had their moments!  And girls are more emotional I think, but I don’t have boys for comparison.  And I worked in a high school, lol. No getting away from them!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I survived the theater tonight. I was mistaken. It was not a Rat Pack tribute, it was just a Frank Sinatra tribute. The singers were very talented, but I am just not a Sinatra fan.

I think I have been pretty fortunate with B. So far the teen years have not been bad. We’ve had our moments, but noting too serious. 

Ah the remote. My biggest pet peeve is when I am watching something and dh picks up the remote and starts changing channels. Oh, were you watching that? It was too funny - when dh went to Vegas for a week back in April, I told B that we can watch anything we want that week. We couldn’t find anything on worth watching. 

Speaking of TV, dh is watching some sort of restaurant rescue show right now. I think I should just go to bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....pool time sounds glorious........enjoy it while you can! Yes, cooking while it’s hot is never a good idea......

Sue, dinner sounds good........we enjoyed our steaks tonight......they are one of the local pubs that do cook steak correctly......I don’t watch as much tv as Tom so I’ve never wanted to have it.......but it does seem to be a man thing! 

I’m not a big Sinatra fan, but do like a couple of his better known songs. My cousins husband runs and plays in a jazz band and they do Sinatra tribute nights......haven’t seen them, we’ve only caught him play saxophone with another band.....they are good! 



We were so lucky with DS. Never had any issues with him at all rebelling or being obnoxious........one family member kept telling me every time he got a year older since he was about 5.....this is the year he’ll rebel........lol.....still waiting. He says he’s too sensible to rebel.........

Weather looks good today........yesterday we had some torrential downpours in the afternoon.......but cleared beautifully last night. 

I’m up far too early, especially as we didn’t get to bed till after 1am.......I’m a good sleeper usually, and although I like to get up early......not this early. 

Time for a cup of tea...........


----------



## macraven

crostorfor hope things have smoothed over and you will reconsider your vacation is back on.
you can have a delightful time with any of us that are going when you are.

Some of us are going around the same time as few more are, some will be a hit or miss of being there when most of us will be.
and, maybe your daugther issue has been solved



well kids.....so quiet in my house now that it is after 1:00.
Mr mac is sawing logs and the cats are hiding some place in the house and sleeping.

going to read a few more threads then go to bed.
I dearly hope when I go into my bedroom i won't find cats in my bed......
that's not gonna work tonight.........


Fear the Dead on sunday night.
Spent pulling up and reading all the spoilers for it.
Its the only way i like to watch the show as i need to know in advance if anyone dies or leaves that group.

sweet dreams to all


----------



## schumigirl

Wide awake club here mac........lol.......

Hope you get to bed and sleep well with no cats for company! Almost breakfast here........you’ll smell the bacon sizzle soon.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi, my parental units loved watching Frank Sinatra on tv.
I found it boring but they controlled the tv set so it was that or nothing for the evening.to watch

was not a fan of Frank


----------



## macraven

Now if I am stil up at 3 and can catch a boat or plane to your house, tell me know if there will be any bacon left when I get there.

I do realize I will be on washing dishes duty if I show up late.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, my parental units loved watching Frank Sinatra on tv.
> I found it boring but they controlled the tv set so it was that or nothing for the evening.to watch
> 
> was not a fan of Frank



Gosh remember those days long ago when there was only one or two if you were lucky TV sets at home? 

My dad was a cowboy and war movie fan.......they were always on......Sundays were dreadful......if it wasn’t one of those movies it was football......still hate all of those today! 

Oh there’ll be plenty of bacon left for you, we always make too much.............nope, no dishwashing for you.....dishwasher will do that!!

I’m starving now.......and it’s only 6.30.....too early to start eating yet! No one else is up and doubt I’ll see them till later.......although Kyle is usually still up early........tea will tide me over.......I hope........


----------



## macraven

is there any bacon   going to be left if I am late for breakfast ?

I’m getting a late start....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> is there any bacon   going to be left if I am late for breakfast ?
> 
> I’m getting a late start....






I just checked when getting the milk for tea, how much bacon Tom defrosted last night.......loads! Think I’ll need to incorporate the extra into dinner somehow! That man loves his bacon! 

I’ve just eaten a dry brioche bread roll......I couldn’t wait any longer for some food......they’re sweet enough I guess. 

So......plenty for the whole San thread! Will set a place......



Also discovered I do need to go shop this morning........not much, but enough I need to go out. Unless I make us bacon cheeseburgers tonight......minus the cheese for me......I have brioche buns and everything I need for that, will make some onion free coleslaw up too......yep......that’s dinner sorted and no shopping required! 

My kind of Sunday........

Do plan to do a bit of shopping tomorrow......shops are less busy during the week....although schools are just breaking up here for the summer so more kids around.......but we head out early enough to miss busier times. 

I need sandals.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the Rat Pack and Sinatra are not my favorite singing, but I did enjoy enough taking my mom to a limited time, showing in the movie theater, of the Singing in the Rain movie.   When I was growing up, most of what I heard was the big band tunes.  Bennie Goodman and clarinets being called licorice sticks.  I am not a fan of those either, but when I hear that kind of music, I can listen for awhile.  Neither type of music is usually heard on any of my family’s listening devices.  I let the kids grow up on Rock music, though little one has some Pop likes too, that only some of that I can tolerate on the car radio.

Sun has again been streaming into my bedroom window.  It is a carbon copy of yesterday.  80 or so was the low overnight temp.  Flirting with 100 degrees high again, this Sunday. 

Kids want to check out that largest mall, as there is a Lego store in there, that older one wants to see if a certain LEGO kit is in stock.  Little one is fine with that, as she thinks the better stock of some of the more local malls have.  I kinda think that too, though sometimes the perfect thing is at our mall just up the road. 

Oh, and little one got her laptop last night, happy kid.  Did not like any of the cover choices. So ordered one, that should be here in a few days.

So with all that shopping talk, hope Schumi finds the sandals she is looking for.  And lots of .  Yum!

Steak and eggs for our breakfast. We did have milkshakes last night for dinner, but since older one thought those were not a good dinner, took out the air fryer and made some chicken nuggets and fries.  I have to say, I am one of those that just has to eat a fry with ice cream.  Thus easy meal.  Little one came home from the laptop place with a migraine.  Older one suggested she take what he calls the knock out pills.  She did, I think, and I was in bed by 11, and did not hear little one, but did hear older one playing with his online friends.  Usually that time of night, he is the only one with the remote.  If DH is watching, he keeps the remote and is the worse channel surfer, ending on stuff I leave the room when it is on.  It is that bad, and I retreat on my iPad. 

Shower time,  as I hear older one trying to stir, and little one came into my bedroom and said she feels better.  So we are all up.  DH works overnight on Saturday night, as he helps with the USO, then he visits his mom both ways, as she is on the way.  He will be home around noon, and usually can be found snoozing in our bed or on the couch by mid afternoon. 

Have that super nice Sunday homies.  Wake up, the sun is out.  And Sue, no AC?  That would be not so good today.  The mall was quite crowded last night.  Told little one, free AC can be a good reason.  The back to school sales are starting even though the colleges and local schools do not go back until late August.  Eh, by then, more Christmas stuff starts showing up in the stores.  Seems Fall stuff competes with holiday stuff by mid Fall. 

Later homies.  Stay cool, most of us.


----------



## macraven

I never made it for English bacon so ended up with bacon in my fridge 

But it was good

Lynne, you had a busy day yesterday 
Glad your little one’s migraine left
They are miserable!
Hope you survive your heat wave

Schumi I can remember my dad hogging the tv watching football on Sunday 
So boring when I was a kid

Have a great day homies!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I survived the theater tonight. I was mistaken. It was not a Rat Pack tribute, it was just a Frank Sinatra tribute. The singers were very talented, but I am just not a Sinatra fan.
> 
> I think I have been pretty fortunate with B. So far the teen years have not been bad. We’ve had our moments, but noting too serious.
> 
> Ah the remote. My biggest pet peeve is when I am watching something and dh picks up the remote and starts changing channels. Oh, were you watching that? It was too funny - when dh went to Vegas for a week back in April, I told B that we can watch anything we want that week. We couldn’t find anything on worth watching.
> 
> Speaking of TV, dh is watching some sort of restaurant rescue show right now. I think I should just go to bed.


Lol, I think the remote scene plays out in many houses!  Glad you survived the show. I like some Sinatra but not a whole show of only Sinatra! 


schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....pool time sounds glorious........enjoy it while you can! Yes, cooking while it’s hot is never a good idea......
> 
> Sue, dinner sounds good........we enjoyed our steaks tonight......they are one of the local pubs that do cook steak correctly......I don’t watch as much tv as Tom so I’ve never wanted to have it.......but it does seem to be a man thing!
> 
> I’m not a big Sinatra fan, but do like a couple of his better known songs. My cousins husband runs and plays in a jazz band and they do Sinatra tribute nights......haven’t seen them, we’ve only caught him play saxophone with another band.....they are good!
> 
> 
> 
> We were so lucky with DS. Never had any issues with him at all rebelling or being obnoxious........one family member kept telling me every time he got a year older since he was about 5.....this is the year he’ll rebel........lol.....still waiting. He says he’s too sensible to rebel.........
> 
> Weather looks good today........yesterday we had some torrential downpours in the afternoon.......but cleared beautifully last night.
> 
> I’m up far too early, especially as we didn’t get to bed till after 1am.......I’m a good sleeper usually, and although I like to get up early......not this early.
> 
> Time for a cup of tea...........


I was up way to early, it’s 6:45 here and I’ve been up for an hour!  Made myself a cup of coffee and now have on my fav show, Sunday Morning. It’s an upbeat news/human interest show. One of the few shows both of us enjoy! 


macraven said:


> crostorfor hope things have smoothed over and you will reconsider your vacation is back on.
> you can have a delightful time with any of us that are going when you are.
> 
> Some of us are going around the same time as few more are, some will be a hit or miss of being there when most of us will be.
> and, maybe your daugther issue has been solved
> 
> 
> 
> well kids.....so quiet in my house now that it is after 1:00.
> Mr mac is sawing logs and the cats are hiding some place in the house and sleeping.
> 
> going to read a few more threads then go to bed.
> I dearly hope when I go into my bedroom i won't find cats in my bed......
> that's not gonna work tonight.........
> 
> 
> Fear the Dead on sunday night.
> Spent pulling up and reading all the spoilers for it.
> Its the only way i like to watch the show as i need to know in advance if anyone dies or leaves that group.
> 
> sweet dreams to all


Yes!  Can’t wait for Dead tonight. What happened to Talking Dead?  Then Handmaids Tale!  I don’t watch the spoilers but I’m worried about Alicia!


schumigirl said:


> Gosh remember those days long ago when there was only one or two if you were lucky TV sets at home?
> 
> My dad was a cowboy and war movie fan.......they were always on......Sundays were dreadful......if it wasn’t one of those movies it was football......still hate all of those today!
> 
> Oh there’ll be plenty of bacon left for you, we always make too much.............nope, no dishwashing for you.....dishwasher will do that!!
> 
> I’m starving now.......and it’s only 6.30.....too early to start eating yet! No one else is up and doubt I’ll see them till later.......although Kyle is usually still up early........tea will tide me over.......I hope........


Yes I do remember only 1 or 2 TVs!  When we first got married we only had 1 tv. How did we ever manage 
Bacon for me too!


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, the Rat Pack and Sinatra are not my favorite singing, but I did enjoy enough taking my mom to a limited time, showing in the movie theater, of the Singing in the Rain movie.   When I was growing up, most of what I heard was the big band tunes.  Bennie Goodman and clarinets being called licorice sticks.  I am not a fan of those either, but when I hear that kind of music, I can listen for awhile.  Neither type of music is usually heard on any of my family’s listening devices.  I let the kids grow up on Rock music, though little one has some Pop likes too, that only some of that I can tolerate on the car radio.
> 
> Sun has again been streaming into my bedroom window.  It is a carbon copy of yesterday.  80 or so was the low overnight temp.  Flirting with 100 degrees high again, this Sunday.
> 
> Kids want to check out that largest mall, as there is a Lego store in there, that older one wants to see if a certain LEGO kit is in stock.  Little one is fine with that, as she thinks the better stock of some of the more local malls have.  I kinda think that too, though sometimes the perfect thing is at our mall just up the road.
> 
> Oh, and little one got her laptop last night, happy kid.  Did not like any of the cover choices. So ordered one, that should be here in a few days.
> 
> So with all that shopping talk, hope Schumi finds the sandals she is looking for.  And lots of .  Yum!
> 
> Steak and eggs for our breakfast. We did have milkshakes last night for dinner, but since older one thought those were not a good dinner, took out the air fryer and made some chicken nuggets and fries.  I have to say, I am one of those that just has to eat a fry with ice cream.  Thus easy meal.  Little one came home from the laptop place with a migraine.  Older one suggested she take what he calls the knock out pills.  She did, I think, and I was in bed by 11, and did not hear little one, but did hear older one playing with his online friends.  Usually that time of night, he is the only one with the remote.  If DH is watching, he keeps the remote and is the worse channel surfer, ending on stuff I leave the room when it is on.  It is that bad, and I retreat on my iPad.
> 
> Shower time,  as I hear older one trying to stir, and little one came into my bedroom and said she feels better.  So we are all up.  DH works overnight on Saturday night, as he helps with the USO, then he visits his mom both ways, as she is on the way.  He will be home around noon, and usually can be found snoozing in our bed or on the couch by mid afternoon.
> 
> Have that super nice Sunday homies.  Wake up, the sun is out.  And Sue, no AC?  That would be not so good today.  The mall was quite crowded last night.  Told little one, free AC can be a good reason.  The back to school sales are starting even though the colleges and local schools do not go back until late August.  Eh, by then, more Christmas stuff starts showing up in the stores.  Seems Fall stuff competes with holiday stuff by mid Fall.
> 
> Later homies.  Stay cool, most of us.


The mall is a good place to go in those temps!  How nice your Mr helps out the USO.
No, we don’t have central air!  It was never a thing here. We don’t get the hot humid summers like the east coast.  Until 5 yrs ago!  We still don’t get the humidity but temps have been rising. So until recently no one had AC.
Around 3 yrs ago we got a portable AC we have in the living room.  But haven’t used it yet this season. We’re having a cooler than usual summer so far.  Today will be high 70s or 80 depending on area.

Church this morning, then oldest and I will go to the mall to look for birthday present for other daughters boyfriend. At the end of the month we’ll have a joint family birthday dinner for oldest daughter, and younger daughters boyfriend.
No ideas for dinner tonight!
Mr is glued to tv today watching the British Open.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, the Rat Pack and Sinatra are not my favorite singing, but I did enjoy enough taking my mom to a limited time, showing in the movie theater, of the Singing in the Rain movie. When I was growing up, most of what I heard was the big band tunes. Bennie Goodman and clarinets being called licorice sticks. I am not a fan of those either, but when I hear that kind of music, I can listen for awhile. Neither type of music is usually heard on any of my family’s listening devices. I let the kids grow up on Rock music, though little one has some Pop likes too, that only some of that I can tolerate on the car radio.



Singin’ in the Rain is my favorite movie of all time. I love Gene Kelly. When we were in Hollywood we took a drive out to Beverly Hills just to find the intersection of Sunset and Camden because that’s where Debbie Reynolds dropped Gene Kelly off at the beginning of the movie.





I played some Glenn Miller once for B. She liked it, but not enough to add it to her music collection.




Sue M said:


> Yes I do remember only 1 or 2 TVs! When we first got married we only had 1 tv. How did we ever manage


We still only have one TV. Well, technically we have 2, but the second one isn’t connected to cable. It really just sits around collecting dust.

Didn’t sleep well last night, so I am skipping church today. I guess I should get up and get showered and dressed so I will be ready for lunch.  It’s starting to cool down a bit. High of only 96 today.


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> crostorfor hope things have smoothed over and you will reconsider your vacation is back on.
> you can have a delightful time with any of us that are going when you are.
> 
> Some of us are going around the same time as few more are, some will be a hit or miss of being there when most of us will be.
> and, maybe your daugther issue has been solved
> 
> 
> 
> well kids.....so quiet in my house now that it is after 1:00.
> Mr mac is sawing logs and the cats are hiding some place in the house and sleeping.
> 
> going to read a few more threads then go to bed.
> I dearly hope when I go into my bedroom i won't find cats in my bed......
> that's not gonna work tonight.........
> 
> 
> Fear the Dead on sunday night.
> Spent pulling up and reading all the spoilers for it.
> Its the only way i like to watch the show as i need to know in advance if anyone dies or leaves that group.
> 
> sweet dreams to all



Things are smoother than they were a week or two ago. She's grounded to the house for the rest of the month, she can only leave if one of us is with her, and then for the month of August she can only leave the house for a few hours a day, and even then she isn't allowed to drive anywhere on her own, unless she gets a job or needs to do something for school. She isn't allowed full driving privileges back until school starts in September, and even then, we have a tracking device on the car.

Yeah, she screwed up THAT bad. 

That said, I'm moving the trip back on the table, depending on whether or not she gets the job she applied for. We'll know more next week. I'll keep you posted.

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, and for listening to me whine, LOL. Teenagers really can be as bad as I was warned they can be, I guess.


----------



## keishashadow

It’s been a long time since i’ve Been eagerly waiting for rain to roll thru!

We enjoy new technology, not going to admit how many tvs we have but all have been upgraded to 4K with the others being passed onto family.  Especially fond of the LR unit that is curved, no blur from ambient light.

Worked a bit on upcoming CA trip.  Decided it would be more cost/time effective to do a tour of LA/Hollywood in conjunction with getting picked up at LAX.  Went with a private tour that let me personalize the stops.  Must do on GD’s list was dining at the Good burger pop up.  Figure we then will miss the evening rush and can uber more easily to Great Wolf in Garden Grove/Anaheim area.







Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope your bum area feels better, and hope DH’s foot is good too. No infections is a great sign all will heal.


seems to be the norm for us both lately to have body parts practically falling off, the walking dead lol



schumigirl said:


> Got cold so we came back down carrying the telescope and had a blackberry brandy to warm us up.....



Wanna trade some cold air? 


Sue M said:


> Teens, ugh. I think we should all get gold medals for surviving them. My girls were pretty good. But had their moments! And girls are more emotional I think, but I don’t have boys for comparison. And I worked in a high school, lol. No getting away from them!


IDK, i think boys can be worse as they seem so even keeled and then, bam!, out of the blue their hormones decide to hit all once.  Didn’t seem to last long for any of my boys but always took me by surprise when it set in for each of them...i’m Talking like overnight


Charade67 said:


> when dh went to Vegas for a week back in April, I told B that we can watch anything we want that week. We couldn’t find anything on worth watching.


Hahaha u need netflix or amazon prime.  I remember being absolutely astonished to find that the flamingo hotel had tvs in the corner of the large bathroom mirror.

Glad not common, might never leave the bathroom 


macraven said:


> Fear the Dead on sunday night.
> Spent pulling up and reading all the spoilers for it.
> Its the only way i like to watch the show as i need to know in advance if anyone dies or leaves that group.


Do you read the last chapter in the book first too lol?

To each their own, for me, it truly would spoil it, only surprises I really like are in media.

Main reason I never booked a lights’on tour @ HHN, would ruin the magic.  decades ago, after i did the tour @ MK that went into the utilidors, never really looked the same at it again.


macraven said:


> Schumi, my parental units loved watching Frank Sinatra on tv.
> I found it boring but they controlled the tv set so it was that or nothing for the evening.to watch
> 
> was not a fan of Frank


Pretty sure i had a crush on Dean Martin. Of the rat-pack my parents were more a Sammy Davis jr fan.  They had varied tastes: into Perry Como (from the area) Ray Charles, old Skool country (Johnny cash, Loretta young, etc.), polka music (yes, I can cut a rug lol) & Lawrence welk


schumigirl said:


> My dad was a cowboy and war movie fan.......they were always on......Sundays were dreadful......if it wasn’t one of those movies it was football......still hate all of those today!


My dad & DH both western & war movie fans, along with monster/Hitchcock & gladiator flicks.  Don’t get me started on saturday night studio wrestling on the tube.  Do believe it was the tipping point for my Mr to decide I was ‘the one’ lololololol


macraven said:


> s there any bacon going to be left if I am late for breakfast ?


No bacon here either today, i have lots of cereal . The good stuff, your choice of special K flavors along with Raisin Bran, Captain crunch oops & fruit loops.


schumigirl said:


> Also discovered I do need to go shop this morning........not much, but enough I need to go out. Unless I make us bacon cheeseburgers tonigh


Reg hamburgers on menu today.  Just too hot to make the shrimp stirfry. Will table that for tomorrow.  Did whip a quick pickled onion & banana pepper mix to complement.  Will make the corn on cob in MW.  Jr stopping by, asked me make him rice, jury is out on that.


Lynne G said:


> Singing in the Rain movie. When I was growing up, most of what I heard was the big band tunes. Bennie Goodman and clarinets being called licorice sticks.


My MiL always had it playing


Charade67 said:


> Singin’ in the Rain is my favorite movie of all time. I love Gene Kelly. When we were in Hollywood we took a drive out to Beverly Hills just to find the intersection of Sunset and Camden because that’s where Debbie Reynolds dropped Gene Kelly off at the beginning of the movie.


 that’s pretty cool!  Think the umbrella is still hanging from the street light at MGM, have you seen it?.  We claim him as (an area) home town boy.  He did a lot for charity in the area.  American in Paris another fav.


----------



## schumigirl

Even I liked that umbrella Keisha...…..proof we did once visit Disney.....lol.....ironically a downpour arrived about a minute later!! 








Yes, I won`t admit to how many tv`s we have either!!! But, will admit to be slightly embarrassed by the number!! We had a tv in the mirror in the bathroom of the Presidential Suite at RPR...….nice!! 

We didn't have burgers after all....they wanted mac n cheese with chicken and bacon.....so, made that for them and I had shrimp with marie rose sauce....our cocktail sauce.....made it spicy though.....and just had a tiny bit of lettuce.....and a slice of rosemary bread with chipotle olive oil....

I`m sure your food will be lovely...….


mac......bacon was used up in mac n cheese......glad you got some bacon too!!! 

crostorfer…….glad you`re getting  there with DD. Good luck with the decision and hope she gets the job she`s applying for. I`m sure she`s mortified. But, hope you feel much better about the whole thing soon....



We are waiting on rain...….yes Janet, I`ll swap you in a heartbeat....could do with some heat, been so dull today......but humid. 

Lazy night ahead...…..

Hope your Sunday is a good one......

I`ve lost half my screen with a huge ad at the top of the screen.....never had that before!!! It`s the bit where your user name and notifications are.....its just grown to half the page with a blank ad!!! Weird.....


----------



## schumigirl

Issue seems to have sorted itself!!! I have a full screen again.....

I posted on the RP thread but seems Orchids Lounge area has been walled up now, morning breakfast service has been moved downstairs to Jake`s American Bar. 

I had been told Orchids Sushi was going to be in the private dining area to the side of Islands Dining Room......that`s where they relocated the Club lounge when it was being refurbed.....not sure if that's where they are I forgot to ask......oops......I was too busy talking about other things...

But, hopefully the new grab and go will be underway soon......for those that don't know it`s going to be where the concierge desk and ticket desk used to be just beyond the check in desks. It`s a good sized space.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> We enjoy new technology, not going to admit how many tvs we have but all have been upgraded to 4K with the others being passed onto family. Especially fond of the LR unit that is curved, no blur from ambient light.


We upgraded to the 4K, but now dh is eyeing the 8K. I said no.  THis TV is still too new to replace.



keishashadow said:


> Worked a bit on upcoming CA trip. Decided it would be more cost/time effective to do a tour of LA/Hollywood in conjunction with getting picked up at LAX. Went with a private tour that let me personalize the stops. Must do on GD’s list was dining at the Good burger pop up. Figure we then will miss the evening rush and can uber more easily to Great Wolf in Garden Grove/Anaheim area.


I recommend seeing a movie at the EL Capitan if you can. We saw Aladdin there and it was quite an experience. 



keishashadow said:


> that’s pretty cool! Think the umbrella is still hanging from the street light at MGM, have you seen it?. We claim him as (an area) home town boy. He did a lot for charity in the area. American in Paris another fav.


I think I have a picture of me under that umbrella somewhere. 

Rain, lightning, and loud thunder. I think I am staying inside for a while.


----------



## macraven

crostorfer said:


> Things are smoother than they were a week or two ago. She's grounded to the house for the rest of the month, she can only leave if one of us is with her, and then for the month of August she can only leave the house for a few hours a day, and even then she isn't allowed to drive anywhere on her own, unless she gets a job or needs to do something for school. She isn't allowed full driving privileges back until school starts in September, and even then, we have a tracking device on the car.
> 
> Yeah, she screwed up THAT bad.
> 
> That said, I'm moving the trip back on the table, depending on whether or not she gets the job she applied for. We'll know more next week. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts, and for listening to me whine, LOL. Teenagers really can be as bad as I was warned they can be, I guess.


You run a tight ship!
My mom was like that and no discussing the restrictions or she added to them

Me on the other hand caved on day 3
August will be a quiet time in your house 

Hope all goes smooth and your daughter grows by this lesson 

Exciting to read your trip is back on!
Hope you can get a decent rate for an onsite room


We all have priorities in life and hhn is top of my list


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon Sans family 

D&






Monykalyn said:


> Ugh glad spider bite is better Robo. Remembered your warning as I reached into the thicket that is my garden (really needs weeding) to collect the umpteen pounds of tomatoes and zucchini and something chattered back at me. Have never heard that before and have no idea what it was. Bugs have now decimated zucchini plant. And a branch broke off pear tree- have never seen so many fruit on a tree before. Have worked hard to make yard pollinator friendly and holy smokes did it work! Think every. Loom must have pollinated!



Yep, it gives me pause now when I think of gardening. Since I have been bit I have heard of 3 more local folks with brown recluse bites. Thankful I was able to start correct treatment to arm next day. It’s healing up nicely.

Having a bountiful garden sounds lovely.



Monykalyn said:


> Oh have fun with granddaughter! Getting my toes done right now lol,



I remember many years ago a Nursing Professor I had said “ Every woman should treat herself to a pedicure. Pamper your feet”. She was right.i have been having them for years and I so enjoy them. Granddaughter loves them too.



Monykalyn said:


> Patty and joe are doing well. Hoping they get to overlap their trip with ours and we can have drinks in Strongwater again!



Thanks for giving update on Patty and Joe. So good to hear they are doing well.



schumigirl said:


> Robo…..glad bite is better and you`re happy with the hair! Always feels good when hair is nice......have a great weekend...



Thanks Schumi. It does feel good to have to have the hair looking good. Makes one feel like a new woman for sure.




keishashadow said:


> dr ordered couch surfing most of weekend. Sounds pretty good right now lol Have a great weekend all



Couch surfing is a good thing.



Charade67 said:


> I ordered the bedding for B’s dorm room. This is what she picked out. It’s so her.



Pretty colors for B’s dorm bedding. Will surely brighten up the space.



Lynne G said:


> And with that plane issues, my 8 pm return flight in October became a 2:30pm, with no direct flights the remainder of the day. What to do, as I refuse to take an other than direct flight. Direct is about 2 and 1/2 hours. And all the connecting flights with one stop add a minimum of three hours, and many are a two stop. Um, no. Just no. I can change with no fee to another flight, even if it costs more, but really, the only other direct that day is 5:30am. So that is a no. I could stay another night, but then the cost of that night, as it most likely will not be at the same hotel, as I assume any addition to my great rate, will maybe have me loose it, and assuming there is room, as I think the hotel is filling up fast



Lynne, sorry to hear about the flight issues. Is there a chance they might offer more direct flights before your time to leave in September?



crostorfer said:


> I've been avoiding the Dis. My brand new 16 year old pulled the stunt of all stunts on us at the beginning of the month. It was ABSOLUTELY unexpected, I've never, ever, had a problem with this kid. She's always been nothing but responsible and dependable. Boys, unfortunately, I think cloud even the most sound of mind teenage girl's mind. In a fit of rage, I cancelled our September trip. Now, I'm seriously regretting that decision. I don't think she deserves any kind of reward, even if it means infringing upon my happiness too. I don't know what to do.



Crostorfer, hang in there those teenage years seem to be a bit harder for some.
I often think how much more challenging it would be to be bringing up teenagers in this world now. Raging hormones, cell phones, wanting to wear the right clothes, computers, facebook, Twitter etc..... There are not a lot of roll models for young girls on the TV either.

Pray for her and just be the good mom you are. You will know what needs to be done for her.




keishashadow said:


> Today’s supposed to be our hottest day of this go-round. I’m sitting in a recliner directly under LR ceiling fan lol. Feeling so much more comfortable with the pressure bandage off my rear . My DH/nurse, who else would do that job for you?, says it doesn’t look too bad. As if I care what it looks like, can’t see it hahaha. I believe he was talking it didn’t look infected



Great to hear you are in the good hands of a loving male Nurse.



keishashadow said:


> Robo - is the BD blowout this weekend? Need pics



No, BD blowout is 8/3. I have a few things to order this week. Slowly getting check list done. I received the delivery of the photo backdrop canvas stand yesterday. I went in my office and locked the door to see if I could put it together quickly.....I finally figured it out....it was a bit comical as I’am not the most mechanically graceful person....LOL.



keishashadow said:


> Boo, they can polish that turd all they want, it’s all about the Benjamin's



You have a honest way with words.....I love it......




keishashadow said:


> Hmmm, if me, i’d Not associate the trip with punishment/as a reward. There would be other rather severe sanctions implemented.
> 
> Grounding was always the go to, enhanced by lack of any phone privledges or electronics (including internet access or video gaming). Even if it’s for just a specific period of time, it seems to Get their attention & let’s them know you are serious.
> 
> Good luck, most parents will admit that their spawn screwed up at least once. It’s all part of learning how to be an adult, & make wise decisions to navigate their way thru life. How they learn from it and go forward in a more responsible & safe manner is what’is important IMO



Motherly words of wisdom are worth there weight in gold.



Lynne G said:


> Ah my goodness pool was so delightful, that even the cold hose was shocking but felt good at the same time. It is that hot. So hot, nary a breeze, not many birds to hear, puffy white clouds here and there, but oh the bright sun and perfectly blue sky.



Lynne so nice to hear you had an enjoyable reprieve from the heat at the pool.




schumigirl said:


> Been out stargazing up in the hills tonight behind us........saw the ISS pass over us as clear as can be, always amazes me the sight of that amazing feat! Studied Jupiter and Saturn for a while...



That would have been something to see.



Sue M said:


> The control of the channel changer lol. Guess most of us have been there. Don’t know why husbands think it’s their God given right lol.



My husband has a 92 inch TV in his cinema upstairs. The remote up there is his. I have a 65 inch TV in the family room downstairs and the remote to that one is mostly mine.



schumigirl said:


> My dad was a cowboy and war movie fan.......they were always on......Sundays were dreadful......if it wasn’t one of those movies it was football......still hate all of those today!



Growing up my dad loved to watch westerns. My hubby also likes to watch westerns and football. So he is pretty good about going upstairs to watch things if I have something I want to watch that is different.

We were eating brunch yesterday and we saw a beaver come up out of the backyard. I have never seen a beaver in our yard before.

I have been feeding the deer corn again. Had to stop for couple of weeks as a family of skunks were coming to feed also.



Made a pan of lasagna and some meatballs for dinner. So there will be plenty for everyone.....come on over.


----------



## Charade67

Should I complain to the post office?


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, maybe Charade.  I think my pictures came like that too, and all inside were fine.  And a haha, passed out little one’s graduation pictures at Thanksgiving, as all family was there.  The other day, my Dsis asked where her grad pictures were.  Guess she misplaced her copy.  We still have many wallet size ones, as the minimum that came with the package I wanted was way more than we would ever need, but there was no subbing. 

It is so hot.  But we will be getting some relief by tomorrow, as the rain Keisha’s area is getting, will come East and give us chances of rain tomorrow.  

We had a nice time shopping, and some stores needed their AC cranked, that is all I can say.  And ooh the crowds there.  But success at where we wanted, and wow that LEGO set is heavy.  He is going to need days, I think.  And some cute clothes for little one, and a pair of updated sneakers for me.  I am hard on sneakers sometimes.  My current pair is starting to rub my feet wrong.  Time for trash.  

Ah, more water to drink.  It is that hot.  But hey, a can see  up to 10 miles away with this clear day.


----------



## macraven

Pizza night and Fear the Dead for me

Nice way to end a Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

That it is, Mac.  

Still warm out, so steak on the grill.  Wanted to nuke mashed taters, but my pasta loving little one asked for pasta.  So pasta it was, and I nuked some baby carrots until perfectly soft.  Add some freshly shaved parm cheese, and an easy Sunday meal is here.  Could not wait for DH to do the steak, so I did.  Perfectly medium done.  

Think older one watching the Dead, but me?  Probably not.  Surfing on the iPad is my plan.  

As little one says, ugh, back to work tomorrow.  Indeed.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Enough. Uncle. I give. 

Other than the conference I was at on Monday, this past week is a blur. I woke up Tuesday morning with a horrible headache and this nagging nauseous feeling that wouldn't go away. I felt bad all day but just thought I was overly tired. I had a low grade fever which isn't uncommon for me if I'm overly tired.

Tony was out of town so it was just Corey and I here for the week. I don't have any memory of this but according to Corey I woke him up at some strange hour Wednesday morning and asked him to drive me to work because I had a fever.  The story goes that he got the digital thermometer (smart kid) to find out what was going on with his weirdo mom. With a temp of 103 he gave me Tylenol and got me settled on the couch until urgent care opened. Who in the heck gets the flu in July??? Yeah, me....that's who.

Life has been way too much of a circus lately and I'm ready for normal. 

So, on with life. The big red blob of heat warning that most of the country has lived in for the past several days.....humidity soup here! Mercifully, the cold front moves in tonight and our high for the next few days will be in the 70's.....bliss!!

Looking forward to Wednesday! My sister-in-law and I have a shopping day planned....we do this a few times a year and we have a great time together! 

On the bright side, I did drop 3lbs with being sick! LOL! With a goal of having dropped 15lbs by Oct. 19, I'll take it!

Hope your Monday starts out great!


----------



## macraven

Pooh
You have a great son!
Wonderful he took good care of you

Now you are getting back to a normal pace 
Woot in the weight loss!
You’ll easily hit your target goal in October


----------



## schumigirl

Robo….cute picture of the deer.....it`s lovely having nature around us.....although glad we don't have such a thing as skunks around us!!!

Yes, the pass from the ISS was extra special as they were docking with some new crew members as they passed above us.....we could see the extra shape clearly....amazing!!!

mac....hope you enjoyed your tv show and pizza is always good!!!

charade, hope the pics weren't damaged.

Lynne easy dinners are the best.....ipad surfing was my evening too.....

Pooh...glad you`re feeling better and have some nice things to look forward too!!! Your son is adorable......looking after you.....yes, Kyle had flu last week.....yep, we said the same thing....it`s July. First time he`s taken any time off work...…his boss knew he must be bad to take time off though. Back today...….enjoy your week....and congrats on the weight loss......doesn't matter how it comes off...…



Monday again...…...which means it`s 6 weeks today till we travel up to Manchester for our overnight stay at the Radisson......

Weather is dark, grey and gloomy this morning......rained all night and we`re supposed to be getting a heatwave this week!!! Not sure of any plans today yet......if weather stays this miserable doubt we`ll go far.....

Have a great Monday.......


----------



## Lynne G

OH my, since coming in at 5:30 today, the office is at 90 degrees.  And oh joy, here comes the sun.  Hello Monday.  Good to meet ya.

Pooh, glad you are feeling better.  And yep, life can be a blur.  Like little one is going off to college in another month.  Time flies at times.

Okay, need more ice for my tea.  Was complaining with my coworkers, so my tea's ice cubes melted.  Um, need to water it down some more.  

Later, hopefully from a cooler place soon.


----------



## schumigirl

That is warm Lynne!!!

We have amazing heat today......but with a breeze that’ll blow you away.....trees are almost doubled over! Tomorrow is to be glorious and not as windy....may have a day in the garden then.......

Chicken with spicy balsamic and honey mustard tonight.......little baby potatoes and carrots all in the same oven tray.......ideal. 

Kyle isn’t due in till 6.30 tonight.....hope he’s been alright today, he was still pale as chalk this morning when he left for work. 

Window cleaner just came in the gates.......wonder if he ever does insides too.......lol.......hate doing windows and we have so many!! 

Then a cup of tea I think.........


----------



## Lynne G

The niceness of telework.  Here, I can control the inside temp.

Well, may not be a full sun day here.  Sunny still, but as my phone says, stormy weather where you are located.  Yeah, that larger chance of thunderstorms to greet late afternoon into dinner time.  

Maybe we all go over to Schumi’s place.  Dinner sounds good.

And how neat what you saw in the sky the other night, Schumi.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Schumi, how very cool to have seen the ISS....and so distinctly! I'm so sorry that Kyle was sick as well. It's horrible no matter what time of year, but for some reason it always feels so much worse in the heat of the summer. I hope he's okay at work today.

Lynne, my background is wireless telecomm and I do miss telecommuting. It sounds mad, but at times I do miss the pace of it all....the plus side was that I only had one office mate to contend with....me! The downside was that when things didn't work like they were supposed to, I had to be my own tech support. 

Charade...I keep meaning to ask you if you've ever visited The Cheese Shop in Waynesboro. It's one of our usual stops when we travel back and forth. 

We thank our lucky stars that Corey hasn't given us any teenage trauma or drama. He's a pleasure to be with.....until that one time last week when he suggested to Tony they just fumigate me. LOL!

Struggling to get my appetite back. Think I'm going to do spaghetti and turkey meatballs tonight....don't have it in me to make my roasted tomato marinara so it'll be Rao's marinara to the rescue. Rao's is my go to jarred sauce.....sooo good! I'll throw together a salad and it'll be a nice dinner.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday! It's raining here today (actually under flash flood warnings until 2AM) and tomorrow but much much lower temps and humidity than we've had for the past couple fo weeks. Once the rain moves out we should have some very nice weather here.

123 days!


----------



## keishashadow

Forget dogs, I’ve always been wary of those who didn’t appreciate Mr Rogers

Was worried Tom Hanks wouldn’t do justice to our hometown hero, looks like he’s going to nail it!


----------



## keishashadow

Monday, monday...

Determined to keep that positive feeling i woke with today...even after a flat-bed semi truck blew past me in a long, narrow underpass.   Couldn’t believe the amount of water that hit my car.  I couldn’t see the road for several minutes .  About as close to panic attack as i’m Going to get.


schumigirl said:


> Issue seems to have sorted itself!!! I have a full screen again.....
> 
> I posted on the RP thread but seems Orchids Lounge area has been walled up now, morning breakfast service has been moved downstairs to Jake`s American Bar.
> 
> I had been told Orchids Sushi was going to be in the private dining area to the side of Islands Dining Room......that`s where they relocated the Club lounge when it was being refurbed.....not sure if that's where they are I forgot to ask......oops......I was too busy talking about other things...
> 
> But, hopefully the new grab and go will be underway soon......for those that don't know it`s going to be where the concierge desk and ticket desk used to be just beyond the check in desks. It`s a good sized space.


Gremlins afoot here.  Had issues with this post formatting



Charade67 said:


> I recommend seeing a movie at the EL Capitan if you can. We saw Aladdin there and it was quite an experience.


We can pick our own itinerary, that wasn’t on our radar but will check it out, thanks


Robo56 said:


> No, BD blowout is 8/3. I have a few things to order this week. Slowly getting check list done. I received the delivery of the photo backdrop canvas stand yesterday. I went in my office and locked the door to see if I could put it together quickly.....I finally figured it out....it was a bit comical as I’am not the most mechanically graceful person....LOL.


What an interesting idea, never thought of that backdrop for a party themeing


Robo56 said:


> You have a honest way with words.....I love it......


Haha my mom would cringe if she saw it


Robo56 said:


> I have been feeding the deer corn again. Had to stop for couple of weeks as a family of skunks were coming to feed also.


Other than road kill, have never seen a skunk in the wild - yea!


macraven said:


> Pizza night and Fear the Dead for me
> 
> Nice way to end a Sunday


Rained so hard the first viewing cut out after 20 min.  

2nd taped ditto

Haven’t check the 3rd version on the DRV. Fingers crossed i don’t have to wait until next sunday or mess with the AMC site to watch on ipad.


schumigirl said:


> yes, Kyle had flu last week.....yep, we said the same thing....it`s July. First time he`s taken any time off work...…his boss knew he must be bad to take time off though.


Always seems worse when it hits unexpected-like in the summer


schumigirl said:


> Chicken with spicy balsamic and honey mustard tonight.......little baby potatoes and carrots all in the same oven tray.......ideal.


That does sound good and i’m Not real big on mustard. 

Made a sourdough starter last week.  Mostly, as an activity to keep the GD occupied but was surprised she had no idea of the chemistry involved in making bread.  Glad i took a peek at it today, all the hot weather accerated it blooming!   Think i caught it in time.  Fed the starter & hoping the loaf comes out ok in breadmaker.  Still too hot here to fire up the oven.

Sweet & sour shrimp stir fry on the menu here.  Going to use some of the hot sauce I picked up in maui  to make a different sauce for the dish than my usual go-to.



PoohIsHome said:


> Rao's is my go to jarred sauce..


Never heard of that brand.  Will have to look for it.  I’m very fussy re my ‘gravy’ i.e. Marinara.  Make it in huge batches & freeze portions.  Hope your bug passes quickly


----------



## macraven

Keisha that sucks you lost tv reception with the rain during the tv show 

We had dish and weather of a few drops of rain and the signal would drop

Left after contract was up and signed with Spectrum 
They never drop


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I couldn’t multi quote the other day........seems to be a few little things with the boards. I saw some post about the same issue I had with half the screen being covered the other day.......seems better now. 

Oh that is scary! Driving in rain is bad enough without that happening....

Mustard isn’t my favourite thing, but it just kinda balances the sweetness a little......and Kyle doesn’t like mustard and doesn’t know it’s in there.......lol........ssshhhhh!!! Don’t tell.......so funny with the bread.....I can imagine!!! 

mac....we much prefer cable to having the dish too........yep, any heavy rain and picture disappeared......now we just have to worry about companies cutting through the cables by mistake........



It is boiling here!! Can you believe they’ve issued a weather warning for us to not go out if you don’t have to!! It’s not that hot!!! Tomorrow has to be even nicer.........so......as wind will have dropped we’re planning a day in the garden........Kyle has ordered a new telescope (huge) and it’s being delivered tomorrow so will be a nice day to wait in. Will get a text with an hour time frame in the early am. Glad to see he came home from work feeling better.....

Dinner was lovely......although did regret having the oven on! The Aga is switched off right now so main oven is in use. 

Will be getting the gas grill out tomorrow night though.......


----------



## macraven

We are having a cooler spell today 
Temps at 86/87 where I live
And humidity is not bad at all

Had a 5 minute rainstorm early afternoon and lawn service came 45 minutes after it stopped 
Yard always looks so nice after it is  mowed 
until 6 days later but lawn service is back at that time

Temps going back into the 90’s later this week
Only time I notice the weather is when  I’m outside

Haven’t seen Tink around last week
Knew she had vacation and was going to see the braves play in Atlanta last week

I looked for her in the stands when watching those games

Like a needle in a haystack....

Homies 
Have a great day/ week!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone,It was hot here this weekend. Our temps hit 103 yesterday. I love the heat but that was just a little to hot to be outside. We stayed inside most of the weekend. We rented Cold Pursuit and Into the Spider-Verse.  We did do some driving but had the A/C on. It is a bit cooler today so happy about that.

I tried to do some reading and catch up but I am having trouble with my eyes again with eczema. I am watching my diet and bumping up my supplements again. I have had other areas affected through the years and know it is a sign my body wants me to eat healthier.  I am working on that and hope to be better soon. I have an overnight trip to NJ in two weeks and hopefully, I will feel better. It is to 6 flags so outside in the heat doesn't go well with this. 

I did gluten-free pasta and veggie dinners this weekend. Tonight will be grilled chicken, rice and salad. I will have Brian drive me to the store when he comes home.

Liv registered for classes today and was happy to be moving along with it. She got quite a few classes transferred in so she will be considered a sophomore. She was very happy about that. 

I am off I hope everyone who wasn't feeling good is better. I hope everyone is staying cool or getting some drier weather. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stopping in for a quick " Hi "

Seems like everyone had a great weekend!  They always fly by way tooooo fast.  Of course I didn't sleep in when I would have been able to sneak an extra hour or so.  But then this morning, I could hardly get moving out of bed to get ready for work.  Just figures

Lynne...steak and pasta!!!!  Yum!!!  I love those easy and delicious meals.  I hope you don't have much more rain.  But I'm sure with the heat...that's nearly impossible.  I know when we heat up here, we tend to get those early evening storms roll through.  Fingers crossed for you.  You mentioned your other half is in the military, and not always around to help out.  I totally understand about having to learn to do many things we thought we would never do.  I have had to learn to do many of those other life skills too.  I can do many many things that most other woman can't do...but vehicles...nope.  I can't do them.  I'm lucky we know friends who will come by and help me if I need help with something if the hubby is out of town for work.  It's amazing what we can learn to do, when we have to.  I know I have a huge respect for the whole family when it comes to military families.  It's not just the military person that gives...it's the whole family.  Thank you for that!!!!

Pooh - I hope you start to feel better.  It is definitely not fun when we are sick.  I got strep throat once in the summer.  It was horrible and I was sick with it for a long time.  It took forever for me to feel better

Mac- that Sounded like the best way to end a weekend.  The tv remote, your favorite program and maybe some time spend with a kiddo.  I love evenings like those.  

Schumi - That sounds like a great dinner...what time will you be serving that!!!!!  lol.  I hope you enjoy your weather while it's there.  We need to enjoy those beautiful summer days when they are here.  Before we know it, the cold weather is moving in and we were wishing for warmer weather again.  

I had a busy weekend.   I went into work - and spent the whole shift moving around heavy furniture into different displays.  It's fun...but exhausting some days.  Went to the street performers and the rib fest.  The ribs were " Ok "  We went with the sister in law and her family.  We got sampler boxes from all the different vendors, and tried them all.  Some were good...others were NOT.  But it was a fun time for us.  The weather was fantastic for it...so that really just made the whole day great!.  Yesterday, did the grocery shopping, cleaned the house, made an easy supper of burgers and a plate of veggies and dip and left over potato salad.  I had hoped to get into my project room last night, but I was just too lazy. 

I'm hoping to get into my project room this week.  Tonight is the the second job....maybe tomorrow night.  I need to get some of upcycled pieces onto Facebook Marketplace and out of my room to make room for the next project I was to tackle.  

Hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha that sucks you lost tv reception with the rain during the tv show
> 
> We had dish and weather of a few drops of rain and the signal would drop
> 
> Left after contract was up and signed with Spectrum
> They never drop


Never heard of them until you mentioned a while back, only comcast here along with Dish (doesn’t work well in my area) or DTV (which i have). 


schumigirl said:


> Mustard isn’t my favourite thing, but it just kinda balances the sweetness a little......and Kyle doesn’t like mustard and doesn’t know it’s in there.......lol........ssshhhhh!!! Don’t tell.......so funny with the bread.....I can imagine!!!


Yes, i do tend to squirt it into pasta salads & my tuna salad recipes. 


macraven said:


> Haven’t seen Tink around last week
> Knew she had vacation and was going to see the braves play in Atlanta last week


Was thinking the same thing, yoo-hoo tink!


bobbie68 said:


> I tried to do some reading and catch up but I am having trouble with my eyes again with eczema. I am watching my diet and bumping up my supplements again. I have had other areas affected through the years and know it is a sign my body wants me to eat healthier.



Wait, “in” your eyes!?  That sounds horrendously painful eek


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that was some bright lightning, but not hearing thunder.  Nice amount of rain failing.  Dropped the temp back into low 80’s.  And rain to continue overnight and not get outta here until mid day tomorrow.

Bobbie, hope you are feeling better soon.  Ick to have it around your eyes. 

You sound busy, Pumpkin.  Ah, ribs can be good and not so good.

Keisha it is neat to raise bread.  Fun with GD must keep ya in your toes.  And yep, we watched a movie in that theater then had ice cream sundaes at the Disney Soda Shoppe next to the theater, when we visited Hollywood and USH, before spending time with the CA mouse.

Made burgers for dinner, but in my frying pan, as too wet out to use grill.  Then baked beans and tomatoes.  Week day meals tend to be the most easy.  I am tired after being awake so early.  And the kids are starving when they come home.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, do you have a full work week this week ?
If you have saved up vacation days you could make the rest of the summer a 3 day weekend.

Keisha, we have better luck with cable tv as one drop of rain in my area and the satellite dish went out
Many in our neighborhood have the satellite on top of their roof but its disconnected as they switched to cable also.

When we cancelled at the end of our contract, was told to bring the dish to their office.
Told them they would have to do that as we don't have a ladder tall enough to reach the roof.
Was told, they might come out in the future to get it.........been 8 months and no one has shown up for it.

pumpkin, somehow I don't get a thrill like you did moving heavy furniture.
You must be fit and in shape....!

Bobbie, your daughter is in great shape to start her college program.  Having class credit accepted to the college is a bonus for everyone!
I have one son that has eczema and some seasons it is tough on his body.
He does okay for most of the year as he is in a cooler climate up north.
It helps stop the flare ups then.
Hope your eye gets better soon!

For all the homies I have missed here, not ignoring youse but I'm still thinking of you


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Today has not been a very good Monday for me. This afternoon my lunch and I had a rather serious disagreement. We are still not on speaking terms. 

In happier news, today I spoke to the client who has the emotional support dog. Hee property manager  has had an attack of human decency and is letting her keep the dog.



Robo56 said:


> I remember many years ago a Nursing Professor I had said “ Every woman should treat herself to a pedicure. Pamper your feet”. She was right.i have been having them for years and I so enjoy them. Granddaughter loves them too.


I have never had a pedicure. I’m afraid to get one because I am very ticklish on my feet. 



Robo56 said:


> My husband has a 92 inch TV in his cinema upstairs. The remote up there is his. I have a 65 inch TV in the family room downstairs and the remote to that one is mostly mine.


92?! We have a 60 or 65 inch and it seems huge to me.



PoohIsHome said:


> Who in the heck gets the flu in July??? Yeah, me....that's who.


Hope you are feeling better soon. Great that your son is taking good care of you.



schumigirl said:


> charade, hope the pics weren't damaged.


They were bent some, but probably not bad enough to make a fuss about. I once had the post offfice leave a package of photos outside on a day it rained. I insisted they pay to replace those. 



Lynne G said:


> OH my, since coming in at 5:30 today, the office is at 90 degrees. And oh joy, here comes the sun. Hello Monday. Good to meet ya.


Way too hot to be working. It was 73 in my office today and it felt too warm.



PoohIsHome said:


> Charade...I keep meaning to ask you if you've ever visited The Cheese Shop in Waynesboro. It's one of our usual stops when we travel back and forth.


I have never been to Waynesboro. I might be visiting close to you around Christmas time. I would like to visit the natural tunnel and I heard that it is really nice at Christmas. 



schumigirl said:


> Glad to see he came home from work feeling better.....


Glad to hear he is feeling better. 



bobbie68 said:


> I tried to do some reading and catch up but I am having trouble with my eyes again with eczema.


I hope you are able to get that under control quickly. I have been dealing with eczema on my hands almost all of my life. I can’t imagine having it near my eyes. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had a busy weekend. I went into work - and spent the whole shift moving around heavy furniture into different displays. It's fun...but exhausting some days.


You and I have different ideas of what fun is. 

We had another nice thunderstorm today. More trees down, power outages, and roads closed. Tomorrow we are supposed to have more rain, but temps in the 70s.

I’m starting to feel slightly better.Perhaps a good night’s sleep will help.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Charade67 said:


> I have never been to Waynesboro. I might be visiting close to you around Christmas time. I would like to visit the natural tunnel and I heard that it is really nice at Christmas.



Natural Tunnel is beautiful at Christmas! They light the tunnel and it's just stunning. You'll have to let me know if you make it down and we can have an off property Dis meet!

The Cheese Shop is a great little shop right off the first exit on 64E after the 81/64 junction. I was thinking you were in that general area of the state.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Pizza night and Fear the Dead for me
> 
> Nice way to end a Sunday


Wasn’t it a great episode?  Best one this season imo!



PoohIsHome said:


> Enough. Uncle. I give.
> 
> Other than the conference I was at on Monday, this past week is a blur. I woke up Tuesday morning with a horrible headache and this nagging nauseous feeling that wouldn't go away. I felt bad all day but just thought I was overly tired. I had a low grade fever which isn't uncommon for me if I'm overly tired.
> 
> Tony was out of town so it was just Corey and I here for the week. I don't have any memory of this but according to Corey I woke him up at some strange hour Wednesday morning and asked him to drive me to work because I had a fever.  The story goes that he got the digital thermometer (smart kid) to find out what was going on with his weirdo mom. With a temp of 103 he gave me Tylenol and got me settled on the couch until urgent care opened. Who in the heck gets the flu in July??? Yeah, me....that's who.
> 
> Life has been way too much of a circus lately and I'm ready for normal.
> 
> So, on with life. The big red blob of heat warning that most of the country has lived in for the past several days.....humidity soup here! Mercifully, the cold front moves in tonight and our high for the next few days will be in the 70's.....bliss!!
> 
> Looking forward to Wednesday! My sister-in-law and I have a shopping day planned....we do this a few times a year and we have a great time together!
> 
> On the bright side, I did drop 3lbs with being sick! LOL! With a goal of having dropped 15lbs by Oct. 19, I'll take it!
> 
> Hope your Monday starts out great!


Glad to hear you’re well enough for the shopping trip!  That’s a scary episode, lucky someone was home to help!  


bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone,It was hot here this weekend. Our temps hit 103 yesterday. I love the heat but that was just a little to hot to be outside. We stayed inside most of the weekend. We rented Cold Pursuit and Into the Spider-Verse.  We did do some driving but had the A/C on. It is a bit cooler today so happy about that.
> 
> I tried to do some reading and catch up but I am having trouble with my eyes again with eczema. I am watching my diet and bumping up my supplements again. I have had other areas affected through the years and know it is a sign my body wants me to eat healthier.  I am working on that and hope to be better soon. I have an overnight trip to NJ in two weeks and hopefully, I will feel better. It is to 6 flags so outside in the heat doesn't go well with this.
> 
> I did gluten-free pasta and veggie dinners this weekend. Tonight will be grilled chicken, rice and salad. I will have Brian drive me to the store when he comes home.
> 
> Liv registered for classes today and was happy to be moving along with it. She got quite a few classes transferred in so she will be considered a sophomore. She was very happy about that.
> 
> I am off I hope everyone who wasn't feeling good is better. I hope everyone is staying cool or getting some drier weather. Have a great day!!!


Crazy heat. I spoke with my brother in NY, he went to the beach to cool down. Sounds like Liv is doing well getting ready for classes!  Hope your eczema settles down. 

Last night the electric went out in half the house, my tv, downstairs tv, and the lights on that line.  And no wifi!   I was glad at least it had the good sense to go off after my show, The Dead!  But missed Handmaids Tale. Will have to catch up with it On Demand. Electrician came around 1:00 today,  had to replace one of the breakers.  Back in business!  
Had to cancel out on my Aquafit class. The Mr was in a golf tournament so couldn’t be home for electrician. 

Schumi sounds like quite the wind storm. I hate wind storms. We have too many trees and it makes me very nervous watching them sway and creak. 

3 weeks till California and Mr tells me last night he’s been asked to join some golf friends on a 4 day golf getaway. Guess when?  Dates are when I’m in California, the problem is we have 2 dogs. I told him to phone our youngest dd and ask if she’ll stay over while everyone’s away. She will. She will be working all day but at least she’ll be here in the morning and after work at night.


----------



## schumigirl

​





​





​





​


----------



## schumigirl

Good Tuesday morning all.......

mac...I did laugh at your cooler temps......that`s our heatwave today.....and we are so grateful for that.....lol......

bobbie….hope your eczema clears up soon that sounds painful.

Pumpkin.....rib fests sound so gorgeous!!!! Good luck getting into your project room for some relaxation.....and yes, we are making the most of today....only plan to go inside for bottles of water and food...... 

Keisha......we use English mustard and it is strong...so just a tiny amount goes a long way....but in America I do like that squeezy stuff...think it`s just called American mustard.....need to bring some home I think....

Lynne....more lightning? Wow......sounds like it`ll be better today......

Charade, yes, I`d have got them to replace ones left in rain too.....carless and no need for it.

Sue, yes our property is surrounded by huge trees and we have the woods behind us....some trees that came down in the last big storm haven't been cleared......no where near our property thank goodness but makes a fun assault course for anyone walking dogs up there...…winds are horrible.



And we have a heatwave!!! Well, by the UK standards anyway...….in an hours time it will be 82F here.....and it already feels like it sitting outside....and it`s only just after 10am!!!! This is bliss...….blue skies and a huge yellow sun in the sky.…...even better we have nothing to do and all day to do it...…..

So, garden it is today......we have chairs out in the sun and some in the shade......sun screen is on and ready for a day of lazing around...…

Home made burgers and farm shop sausages on Barbie tonight for dinner...….maybe some chicken kebabs too...….have made potato salad and spicy cous cous…..

Lunch will be grilled shrimp and maybe a store bought rack of ribs to share not as good as home made, but saves the work and they`re alright.....…..

And lots and lots of water and iced drinks....all non alcoholic of course.....

Hope your Tuesday is a good one...….and yes Vicki......where are you.....we miss you...….


----------



## Lynne G

Eat tacos!  Yep, a Tuesday is here, so Mac can have the idea to make a Taco Bell run today.   -   Good to eat.  LoL

Well, we have no AC in the office, and had periods of loud heavy rain in the wee hours.  A telework day it is.  With a bit lower temps this morning, high 60’s, I still am not chancing a stuffy, and most likely locker smelling from the rain, I am hoping with the ending of the rain later today, the AC will be fixed.  Otherwise, by 10 or so tomorrow, I may be not so happy.  While I am not fond of an ice box feeling office, sweating in nice clothes is just a no.

With that, tea for me, and a holler for the kids soon.  Hey, at least I can be casual today.

And no Mac, since I am teleworking this week, have to work a full week.  However, have planned to take next Friday off though.  Yep, three day weekends are always nice, particularly in the summer, and when they fall on a holiday, to make a bonus 4 day one.  

Have a great, terrific Tuesday.  Stay dry and cool, all. 

Ah, I can hear more rain.  News this morning was showing trees down, power out, and flooding all around me.  Here is hoping we have none of that.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Row row row your boat right through Wendy's front yarrdddd, 'cause it's raining again and it's NEVER GOING TO STOP!

Happy wet Tuesday, homies! Rain in the forecast through early afternoon. At least we haven't had the winds that Schumi had or the power outages that Lynne had to deal with. The temps are just crazy....took Riley out to potty and at almost 30 degrees cooler than it was just days ago, I came in and got under one of our sofa blankies!

I'd really hoped to wash our front windows today but that won't be happening....maybe Friday. All I have left is one bathroom and wash the floors and then I'm planning on spending some play time in my sewing room.  Looks like LeAnn (sister-in-law) and I will have a gorgeous day for our outing tomorrow. Starting to get my appetite back......thinking we'll have lunch at The Cheesecake Factory. Maybe we'll even share a slice of chocolate cake in honor of a DIS son. 

Dinner tonight is going to be grilled pork chops with sautéed corn and roasted squash and zucchini....trying to make it sound like what I want in my head. I wish I'd smoked a pork butt to make nachos!! I should show you a picture of the smoker that my Dad built (yes, built). My Dad is one of these men to whom you could give a roll of duct tape, chewing gum and zip ties and he'd give you back a roller coaster. Anyway, this smoker he built, although unintentional, looks like a crab. He's given me and my other sister-in-law (Amanda) the green light to paint it while he and Mom are in Florida this winter.

Well, homies I'm at the end of my 2nd cup of coffee and housework awaits. Hope everyone has a fantastic day and stays safe from the wicked weather that just seems to be everywhere!


----------



## RAPstar

I had too big a bowl of cereal this morning, but at least my blood sugar was already low when I got up this morning. Hi all!


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 

Wow.....woke up this morning and it was 64. High yesterday here was 78. A nice short reprieve from the heat. The temps will start climbing as the weak goes on.

Had a meeting yesterday with the event center where party is being held. The place is owned by a family and they are the nicest people. We discussed final attendance numbers, number of table needed etc. I also talked to DJ. Things are coming together. Will meet with caterer this week to put final tweak on dinner menu.



PoohIsHome said:


> Who in the heck gets the flu in July??? Yeah, me....that's who.



Poohls sorry to hear you wear sick....fast thinking on your sons part to get your temp. Glad to hear you are recovering.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, the pass from the ISS was extra special as they were docking with some new crew members as they passed above us.....we could see the extra shape clearly....amazing!!!



You must have a pretty powerful telescope for viewing. Sounds so nice. I bet where you are located near the sea that the sky views are incredible.



PoohIsHome said:


> Rao's is my go to jarred sauce.....sooo good! I'll throw together a salad and it'll be a nice dinner.



Sounds good. I will look for that and try it sometime.




schumigirl said:


> Kyle has ordered a new telescope (huge) and it’s being delivered tomorrow so will be a nice day to wait in. Will get a text with an hour time frame in the early am. Glad to see he came home from work feeling better.....



Wow....you all will really get some sky viewing with that new scope. Glad to hear Kyle is doing better




bobbie68 said:


> I tried to do some reading and catch up but I am having trouble with my eyes again with eczema.



Sounds painful bobbie68. I did not realize that eczema could affect your eyes. I hope you get relief soon.




Charade67 said:


> 92?! We have a 60 or 65 inch and it seems huge to me.



Boys and their toys..Hubby really likes watching TV.




Sue M said:


> Last night the electric went out in half the house, my tv, downstairs tv, and the lights on that line. And no wifi!  I was glad at least it had the good sense to go off after my show, The Dead! But missed Handmaids Tale. Will have to catch up with it On Demand. Electrician came around 1:00 today, had to replace one of the breakers. Back in business



Glad to hear you’re back on track with your power Sue




schumigirl said:


> And we have a heatwave!!! Well, by the UK standards anyway...….in an hours time it will be 82F here.....and it already feels like it sitting outside....and it`s only just after 10am!!!! This is bliss...….blue skies and a huge yellow sun in the sky.…...even better we have nothing to do and all day to do it...…..



Enjoy the heatwave and lounging in the sun today......perfect lizard  weather.

Lynne nice that you are able to work remotely from home. Stay cool and enjoy your tea.

Keisha hope you and your hubby are doing better.

Mac it’s Taco Tuesday




Yep, where’s Tink


Morning Rapstar 



Schumi’s ’s boyfriend Mikey



Keisha there is a trick or treater at your door.






59 sleeps till I leave for HHN.....looking forward to HHN. Should be some more houses dropping soon.

Have a great Tuesday Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

Hey RAPstar, glad to see ya here.  

Robo, nice the party planning is going well.  And hope your HHN mug gets lots of coffee in it.  

Sue, I hear ya on the rain.  Though cannot complain too much , as we had beautiful, but very hot, sunny days.  And yay, for shopping with SIL tomorrow.  Yum, cheesecake.

Mac, hope you are doing well.  

A what for lunch.  Maybe grilled cheese.  Hmm, at least lots of snacks here.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. It’s 8:25am here and looking like a nice sunny day. Temps to mid 70s. No plans till this evening when I’m meeting girlfriends for dinner. Going to hop in the shower soon and then take dogs for a walk before the roads get to hot for them to walk on. No sidewalks here in my community, only on the main road. Just hasn’t been a need. 
Last night I got tickets online for Lion King movie next week. Going with my daughters. Then next weekend is oldest DD’s birthday. Will have a family bbq. 

Schumi I think burgers may be my fav meal!  And sausages. Mr gets some great sausage from our butcher. When I have it I like mixing in Feta to my burger meat. So yummy. 
Not much of a lunch person since I retired. I like grazing lol. 

Lynne yuck to no AC in the office.  The last school I worked in, the office temps were so unpredictable, we all had little desk fans that plug in by USB plus large floor fan. When I retired I bequeathed mine to my VP lol. 
Hope you’re staying dry and no floods. 

Poohls wow another dealing with heavy rains.  Nice the weather will turn for your outing. I love Cheesecake Factory and it’s my treat to go when I go to the US!  But usually by the time I finish my meal I don’t have room for dessert. My daughter will order and I’ll have a bite or 2 of hers!  There’s one in walking distance of our hotel in Anaheim,  I think I’ll have to make a point of going. 
Oooo you have a smoker!  My husband and a friend tried to rig one up, think Red-Green if you’ve ever seen that show lol. They were trying to smoke bacon. It didn’t go well!  

RAPstar good morning!

Robo things are coming along with the party!  Hope you post pics!  

Lynne enjoy your grilled cheese!  It’s one of my fav meals, with tomato soup. Mythos does a good one!
I think today I may have some cottage cheese with fresh picked blueberries.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to be working at home Lynne......saves being out in such weather......lunch sounds good!!

Pooh......food sounds so good!! And I love the chocolate cake reference.....wonder who that could be for......lol......enjoy it!! One of our friends made his own smoker out of oil drums (?) or similar........he cooks a mean dish of anything in it!! Have a great day......

Robo.....look forward to hearing all about the party, it sounds so much fun and your plans will fall into place wonderfully.......oh the telescope is incredibly powerful, but you could see the different shape through binoculars too......we have  dry clear skies here......sea in front of us and hills and woodland behind us.......so we do have some lovely sights......Kyle isn’t home yet, but the boxes for the new scope are massive! Gonna need a bigger attic......lol.......like the pics today.......

Sue......home made burgers are one of our favourite dishes too......we grind our own meat for them and apart from what I add, no fake flavourings or additives......beautiful. 

Oh I still graze but we do like a nice lunch too......we do enjoy lunch out a lot which is always lovely......most of our friends are lucky enough to have retired early too, so we get to meet them a lot. Hope you enjoy the Lion King....seem mixed reviews........



Well, I never thought I’d say this..........but.......had to come inside as it’s too darn hot ........it’s Florida hot here today! We have 91F in our garden.

There was a tiny breeze earlier, but it’s completely still outside........we have electricity in the large gazebo outside (one of the reasons I hate woodpeckers) so we plugged a fan in and to be honest, didn’t make a difference.......so we have come in to prepare stuff for the barbecue.......won’t take long....made some fresh potato salad this morning before it got too hot......

Will eat inside too I think........

This weather has to last till Friday so guess we’ll be grilling all week. Will go for our main grocery shop with visit to farm shops tomorrow instead of Thursday then once we’re in tomorrow lunch time, we don’t need to go back out shopping till Saturday......

That’s the plan anyway..........we’ll see if it happens........


----------



## keishashadow

Glad to see monday ticked off, but still determined it’s going to be a great week



Sue M said:


> 3 weeks till California and Mr tells me last night he’s been asked to join some golf friends on a 4 day golf getaway. Guess when? Dates are when I’m in California, the problem is we have 2 dogs. I told him to phone our youngest dd and ask if she’ll stay over while everyone’s away. She will. She will be working all day but at least she’ll be here in the morning and after work at night.


Eeeek least it worked out.  What are your dates at DL again?  We are missing HM due to overlay grrrrr last day open is 8/25


schumigirl said:


> Keisha......we use English mustard and it is strong...so just a tiny amount goes a long way....but in America I do like that squeezy stuff...think it`s just called American mustard.....need to bring some home I think....


French’s mustard of the scary yellow hue lol

I keep a jar of Dijon in the fridge. Made the mistake of trying a gourmet type with little seeds in it...that must’ve been grown in Hell as they were so hot!



PoohIsHome said:


> Row row row your boat right through Wendy's front yarrdddd, 'cause it's raining again and it's NEVER GOING TO STOP!


Lol, i’m Envisioning a Viking longboat


RAPstar said:


> I had too big a bowl of cereal this morning, but at least my blood sugar was already low when I got up this morning. Hi all!


Hopefully, not fiber cereal


----------



## Lynne G

Went for a walk after lunch and icky sticky oh so humid, with an overcast sky.  86 was the temp.  Bright enough still out my shades on.  

Keisha’s alive!  Yeah, hoping the week is a good one.  In town training tomorrow, so hoping office will be cooler on Thursday.   And thanks for all that rain. 

Hey homies!    Sending well wishes to all that need some good thoughts too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> You sound busy, Pumpkin
> Life is busy right now.  It has slowed down a little now that the dd wedding and son's graduation are done and that school is out.





macraven said:


> pumpkin, somehow I don't get a thrill like you did moving heavy furniture.
> You must be fit and in shape....!



I'm not in great shape.  moving furniture around does get exhausting.  I work at Pier ! for a second job...just because the hours can be opposite of my full time day job.  Honestly...building the statements is fun...once the furniture is moved.  It's fun to play around with all the items to make the statements.  


Charade67 said:


> You and I have different ideas of what fun is.


It's fun building the statements at work - Pier 1.  I do like that part of the job.  Building the furniture...not so much.  But the hours I work there, I'm usually on the floor working cash or building finishing a display - statement.  



PoohIsHome said:


> I should show you a picture of the smoker that my Dad built


That sounds interesting!!!  We have a store bought smoker we love to use in the summer.  It's such a nice change for a meal.  We have a smoker we use ( looks like an outhouse lol) that we use for when we make our own sausage.  We are a very outdoor family, and the hubby and one son love to hunt.  So we make venison and pork sausage.  It is a staple in our house.  



Sue M said:


> I think today I may have some cottage cheese with fresh picked blueberries.



Sue...you live is such a great area for that glorious fresh fruit!!!!!  I'm green with envy.  There are the trucks that will come here with the fruit....but it is just not the same and buying it right from all the different farms/vendors.  Hopefully one summer we will get to vacation again through the Okanagan again. 

Looks like we are going to have another one of our few truly warm summer days.  I was lucky enough last night to be able to just sit outside with a glass of wine and some left overs from supper after work late last night.  It had cooled down enough to be able to enjoy the warm evening without the bugs coming to pester me.  I'm hoping the late day thunderstorms stay away as I would love to do some walking tonight on the trails, then maybe head into my project room and put a clear coat of protectant onto the vanity I'm currently upcycling.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


>



Hello stranger! 

Lovely to see you pop back in........it’s been a while! 

I dread to imagine how old your children are now!! Time flies.......


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha love the ol yellow mustard hidden within a dish......Tom loves it and spreads it vigorously on ham sandwiches........

Pumpkin we’re still sat out......it’s almost 8.30pm and yes, once all the bugs are gone it’s lovely......we have these tiny little black things that just land on you......it’s not like a plague of them, but they are annoying......so, yes, glass of wine is now being enjoyed here too......hope you get your walk and into your project too.......




The little breeze is back, so it’s really pleasant sitting out as it’s still so warm......

Making the most of it while we can........


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Kfish, funny, I was thinking of you lately, as we share a son named Christopher.  Hope all is well in your family.


----------



## PoohIsHome

To borrow a phrase....dinner was lush!!! I thought Tony and Corey were going to come to blows over the corn! LOL!

After days of heat, humidity and inches and inches of rain....today has just been idyllic! We've had temps in the mid 70's with no humidity.....just a beautiful day.

I got housework done this morning and Corey even caught the bug and did some organizing in his room. The man that details my car had had to cancel on me so Corey and I set off this afternoon and did a pretty decent job at it. I know it sounds weird....but I just feel claustrophobic in my car if it's not always clean and organized. Tony says I can smell if he's driven my car.....he may or may not be correct. 

Sitting back now with a bottle of wine and making notes on things I need to look for tomorrow. Tony says my plan is to single handedly carry the economy of Knoxville for the day.......he may or may not be correct. 

Have a great night, homies!


----------



## macraven

Figure Kfish is doing the "hey, how are you wave" before she comes back and says she is having another baby......

This should bring her back here soon.......



Yes, we just returned from Taco Bell


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Glad to see monday ticked off, but still determined it’s going to be a great week
> 
> 
> Eeeek least it worked out.  What are your dates at DL again?  We are missing HM due to overlay grrrrr last day open is 8/25
> 
> French’s mustard of the scary yellow hue lol
> 
> I keep a jar of Dijon in the fridge. Made the mistake of trying a gourmet type with little seeds in it...that must’ve been grown in Hell as they were so hot!
> 
> 
> Lol, i’m Envisioning a Viking longboat
> 
> Hopefully, not fiber cereal


My DL dates are 8/11-8/17 so yay, HM and Space will be open. My oldest dd hasn’t been to the DL versions because the trip she went on with me in Sept 2017 they were still closed for overlay. That was the only DL trip she came along. 
But it was loads of fun watching the Halloween decorations come out. Every day there would be a little more, especially at DCA. Carsland decorations were amazing. 
I hope they start putting out the decorations while you’re there. What are your dates?  
Yellow mustard?  Not so much. Rest of family likes it but I prefer Dijon too. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sue...you live is such a great area for that glorious fresh fruit!!!!!  I'm green with envy.  There are the trucks that will come here with the fruit....but it is just not the same and buying it right from all the different farms/vendors.  Hopefully one summer we will get to vacation again through the Okanagan again.
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


So true!  The Okanagan has the best fruit, wine too lol. Mr was up a few weeks ago during cherry season and bought some home.  The blueberries are local. Our same friend who has the chickens also has a blueberry farm. 
What area do you live in?  I forgot lol. I know you told me!  Alberta was it?  

Didn’t do much today!  Went to Rona (Home Depot type store) and bought a weeding tool. I can’t keep up with it and the crab grass is impossible to pull up and get the root. Looked around Winners (TJ Max ) sometimes I find Purology shampoo there. Not today. But bought a new memory foam neck pillow for the plane. Some are too firm. This one seems just right then I went to the mall to Sephora.  
I’m getting hungry, looking forward to dinner out!


----------



## Monykalyn

It's Tuesday right?
Great long weekend at lake with family reunion. Our room was attached to the Hospitality room-huge space with couches, tables, chairs, wet bar and fireplace. The attached bedroom was huge as well with jacuzzi old style with mirrors around it and in the room. Bathroom had own jetted tub. The jacuzzi got lots of use-as a holder for wet swimsuits and towels! Had gorgeous hot weather all weekend-couple storms apparently happened overnight though. Son and middle kid made some babysitting money too-which they were very happy about. The boy already has plans for his money. Oldest changed her flight from sunday night to this am (very early). Her advisor didn't expect her back til today anyway and she got in to work at her usual time.
cold front swept through and has been sunny and lower heat and no humidity yesterday and today.
One of the baby chicks-well she is grown up now-laid her first egg while we were gone. Friend staying in house took a pic. Feel like I missed a baby's first steps LOL. So now we have blue/green eggs as well.

Trying to convince the DH that I can do Disney cheap in august-his oldest has a convention at the Grand Floridian that her work is paying for...and plenty of room! Alysa misses Disney bad and wants to go too-she still has friends that can let her into the parks too.

Charade - pretty bedding! College gets real when all the stuff you have to buy starts accumulating!

Did try to read and keep up a bit over weekend. Too tired to grab laptop to post though. Teen hormones, trips being planned (or unplanned and replanned), shopping trips for food and other things (r/t to trips or kids it seems), heat waves vs big storms (and power outages!!), A/C challenges and lots of yummy food. Dinner tonight was everyone fend for themselves. Mine was a PBJ and popcorn-with water! May be off alcohol for bit as had enough over weekend to last awhile. 

Bought our UtH tour tickets, and made fastpasses for our sneak away for Galaxy edge day (although I made the FP for MK as if I am going to Disney I have to go on HM).

May be an early (at least earlier) night for me...


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> Hello stranger!
> 
> Lovely to see you pop back in........it’s been a while!
> 
> I dread to imagine how old your children are now!! Time flies.......
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kfish, funny, I was thinking of you lately, as we share a son named Christopher.  Hope all is well in your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is good here!  Nice to be back if only just briefly"
> 
> Chris is 6, Lucas is 3 and Charlie is 18 months.  Time really does fly!
Click to expand...


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Figure Kfish is doing the "hey, how are you wave" before she comes back and says she is having another baby......
> 
> This should bring her back here soon.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we just returned from Taco Bell



Well Mac, you were very close...


Meet  Hope Abigail!  She arrived Wednesday morning weighing 6 lbs. 11 oz.  Her middle name is for the girl we lost 5 years ago.

She is so sweet and tiny!  And she will have three big bros to look after her!


----------



## macraven

Congratulations !!

Hope is beautiful and I'm thrilled you had a girl....
She looks adorable.

Does this mean you will be posting after midnight or around the 2:00 feedings like the last time with boy #3?


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Not much to report on today. We were supposed to have one of dh’s coworkers and her family over to cook out tonight, but decided to postpone due to the rain.  I’m actually glad it rained. I just didn’t really feel up to meeting new people tonight. The other good part about the rain is the temperatures dropped into the mid 60s. It was such a nice change from the heatwave we had this past weekend. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Natural Tunnel is beautiful at Christmas! They light the tunnel and it's just stunning. You'll have to let me know if you make it down and we can have an off property Dis meet!


Now I really want to go. I think we should do probably do an overnight trip. I’ll let you know if we decide to go. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, we have no AC in the office,


In an odd coincidence the AC in my office went out yesterday, Thankfully we had a repair guy in this morning and we had the AC back this afternoon. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Happy wet Tuesday, homies! Rain in the forecast through early afternoon. At least we haven't had the winds that Schumi had or the power outages that Lynne had to deal with. The temps are just crazy....took Riley out to potty and at almost 30 degrees cooler than it was just days ago, I came in and got under one of our sofa blankies!


I am enjoying the cool temps with this rain. I just wish we could get the cool temps without the rain. We have had some power outages and downed trees in our area, but nothing too serious. 



PoohIsHome said:


> thinking we'll have lunch at The Cheesecake Factory.


You are near a Cheesecake Factory? I’m a little jealous. The closest one to me is 2 hours away in Richmond. 



Robo56 said:


> Boys and their toys..Hubby really likes watching TV.


Part of what dh teaches is television related, so he feels like he need to always have the latest technology. With the bigger TV he also insisted on getting a 4K player. 



Sue M said:


> . I love Cheesecake Factory and it’s my treat to go when I go to the US! But usually by the time I finish my meal I don’t have room for dessert.


We like to go at lunch when you can order the smaller lunch portions. B and I will split a piece of cheesecake. The only problem is getting both of us to agree on which kind.




Sue M said:


> My DL dates are 8/11-8/17 so yay,


I look forward to hearing about your trip. I thought DL would be a once only trip, but now I would like to go back again. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Meet Hope Abigail! She arrived Wednesday morning weighing 6 lbs. 11 oz. Her middle name is for the girl we lost 5 years ago.


Congratulations! She is beautiful. 

Going to go see if there is anything worth watching on TV before going to bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Pooh......you go shop till you drop!!! Our economies need our help....it’s almost a public service we’re doing.......

mac......you called it with Kfish!!! 

MonyK......sounds a lovely weekend.......and hope your August trip comes off......

Kfish........welcome to little Hope......she is adorable!!! You have very beautiful children........and yes, as someone who had older brothers......I agree, she’ll be well looked after!! 

Hey to anyone I missed........and still no Vicki..........where are oooooo.......



We had the worst nights sleep ever last night........not just the heat, but we had amazing thunderstorms around 3am......lightning was spectacular......we usually get mediocre lightning but this was worth getting up to watch.........and the rain! But the weirdest thing was the wind......our bedroom door blew right open....never happened before. Although all the windows were open upstairs. Kyle told us this morning his door did the same........it was a howler of a night........

Today is just as hot.......dried my hair with the cool setting this morning......and tomorrow is to be much warmer.......so, doing all our shopping this morning so we can hibernate next few days......rain predicted Saturday though.......

Once we’re home from shopping, meeting friends for lunch......it’s in the local pub in the village so it’s not far to go. They do good food! 

Then back to sit in the garden hopefully.......although ground is still drenched from the storm.........this heat will dry it out I guess. 

So, have a great Wednesday


----------



## PoohIsHome

Kfish, welcome to Hope Abigail!! She's just beautiful!!

Morning, homies! Sitting back with a cup of coffee before I try to make myself look like I'm not auditioning as a scare zone actor. 

Another beautiful day on tap....mid 50's here this morning....unbelievable! As much rain as we've had this month, it's -0.12 below what we had in June. For the year we're 12.07" ahead of last year......that's a lot of water folks!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day! Someone let the front porch light on for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Wednesday it is.

A Happy Congratulations to little Hope.  What a nice family, Kfish with the addition of this July cutie.  


And in case all don’t know the day, for those of us working a week day schedule, hump day is here.  



A Happy Wednesday!

Lots of noisy rain in the overnight, so damp this morning.  But hey, even with chance of rain today, good morning sunshine.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn looks like you had a wonderful weekend. And yay for cooler temps. It seems the weather here has cooled off too.
Oh no you missed chick laying her first egg!  Was it cuddle chicken? 
I love GF, if you can get it at convention rate I’d go for it! 

Kfish congrats.  Hope is beautiful.

Charade the closest Cheesecake Factory to me is a 3 hr drive to Seattle   My daughter & I take a long time agreeing on which to pick too. So many choices!  Maybe we will do lunch our arrival day!  The flight lands around 10:45 am ish at SNA, Uber to hotel and drop off luggage, our room won’t be ready so lunch would be a good idea.  I have Tortilla Joe’s dinner ADR. No parks our arrival day. So figured we’d go to DTD, also have to go to ticket booth and sort out dd’s Ticket. She has to trade in her exp ticket for current one. DD was supposed to go on the Christmas trip but got new job and had to cancel.

DL, funny how that works!  Since our 2017 trip I think this is my 4th trip lol!  I’ve tried to hit up all the holidays. Saw Halloween decorations, Christmas, and was there during the May 4 Starwars days. They turn Space Mtn into Hyperspace Mtn. It’s so fun with the Starwars overlay and blasting off to the theme song! 
Our hotel has gone down $300 from initial booking!  Thanks to your post about hotels there dropping rates I kept checking.

Schumi yikes!  Quite the storm. I’d be up watching the lightning too, it’s a rare occurrence here, and when we get lightning it’s just meh. The last good storm watching was in Orlando!  I think I spent an hour sitting on the balcony at wdw resort watching it.  Could do without that wind though! 
Enjoy your lunch! 

Lynne that’s quite the camel!  They sure are odd looking creatures!  Hope you’re enjoying your tea. It’s 4:30am here, ugh. Yup got up to use the loo, and now can’t get back to sleep.


Dinner was great!  The restaurant makes a great authentic Italian pizza. I had the margarita pizza.  After dinner we walked to the park on the inlet. Great icecream place there.  We all ordered cones and sat down by the water to eat. I had the green tea one. It was a beautiful evening out. 
Yuck, I hate having to get up then can’t go back to sleep!  Going to Aquafit this morning for the 9:30 class.  Then come home and should do a little organizing.  Suppose to rain in the morning, haven’t stuck my head out to see if it’s started yet.  So good day to get things done around the house.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 









Congratulations to Kstar and family on the arrival of beautiful Hope Abigail.
She is smiling in her sleep.





Wow...schumi lightening storms and opening doors.....sounds like an HHN night experience. Enjoy your continued warm weather today and your lunch out with friends today.




PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, homies! Sitting back with a cup of coffee before I try to make myself look like I'm not auditioning as a scare zone actor.



I will join you in the Scare actor auditions this morning......my hair is a mess, but  I have a big mug of coffee in my HHN mug. The hot coffee lights up the skeletons eyes and mouth and lights the candles on the mug.



Lynne G said:


> A Happy Wednesday!



Happy Wednesday to you too Lynn.

The doe came up to me yesterday while I was in the backyard. I forgot corn feed at the store the other day. So I will need to go out and get some today. 

Have a great Wednesday Sans family.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Already starting to see Halloween items in stores here.

G


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning before I head off to work.  We are supposed to have a nice day today. No rain and a high of 81. There is no rain in the forecast for the rest of the week, but temps will start climbing back into the 90s.



schumigirl said:


> We had the worst nights sleep ever last night........not just the heat, but we had amazing thunderstorms around 3am......lightning was spectacular......we usually get mediocre lightning but this was worth getting up to watch.........and the rain! But the weirdest thing was the wind......our bedroom door blew right open....never happened before. Although all the windows were open upstairs. Kyle told us this morning his door did the same........it was a howler of a night........



Sounds a bit scary to me, but I have always hated thunderstorms. Dh and B manage to sleep through them.



Sue M said:


> They turn Space Mtn into Hyperspace Mtn. It’s so fun with the Starwars overlay and blasting off to the theme song!
> Our hotel has gone down $300 from initial booking! Thanks to your post about hotels there dropping rates I kept checking.


They had Hyperspace Mountain open when we were there. I haven’t ridden Space Mountain in Orlando in many years (too jerky) but had to give this one a try.  Great deal on the hotel. I wouldn’t have thought to check rates but someone on the DL thread mentioned it.

Time for work.


----------



## macraven

Schumi when you wrote your bedroom door flew open last night, I thought of Poltergist movie

I misspelled the movie title but think you know the movie I meant


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, it was scary with the winds......never heard that before in summer......we love thunderstorms though, but I can see why folks don’t like them........sorry you didn’t manage to get your friends over....hopefully soon. 

Robo......don’t laugh......we saw our first Christmas item yesterday and one garden store is advertising their Christmas July Fayre!!! We moved on quickly..........and most schools here just broke up yesterday......yep, all the stores have school uniforms and school equipment all in stock......with huge back to school signs everywhere!!! 

Sue.....yes, storms like that aren’t the norm here........we loved standing watching it over the sea......spectacular......the sky was purple most of the time........magnificent! Enjoy your aqua fit.......

mac.......lol......you’re spot on!!! We can’t see the bedroom door from our bed as there’s a little corridor leading into our room, but when the door burst open I turned thinking Kyle had come in, although he usually knocks....so I was incredibly startled........but Tom quick as a flash said “They’re here” straight from Poltergeist.........lol.......yes, I did hit him with a pillow........it was weird as our doors are solid oak.......I guess it wasn’t quite closed, but for Kyle’s to do the same........

We did enjoy watching the storm though........it was an incredible sight. 




So, we have 92F today........it is blazing hot!!! 

We met friends for lunch and it was lovely.......the restaurant does have aircon thankfully, not as good as Florida aircon, but it works.........so we spent a few hours in there........we shared some antipasto, charcuterie and assorted seafood dishes........very nice. My friend Ashley tells the funniest stories.....and she has a weird laugh that sets everyone off around her when she does go into a giggle! So, it was a fun lunch. 

Now back home and it’s too darn hot to sit outside........it’s too darn hot inside.........we used to have a portable aircon unit, but it was incredibly noisy and leaked water......so we got rid of them.........but I wish we had them today.........and tomorrow is to be even hotter. 

We’re not used to this weather over here.........it is nice though for a change..........everyone is just whooped.....

Although we don’t need dinner we will get the grill out later.....maybe have a little snack of chicken on sticks......Kyle will be in later and they’ll want food......so maybe around 8.30 will cook for them.....well, Tom will!!! I don’t touch the barbecue to cook. 

Off for something cold to drink.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick stop in!  Happy Hump day to anyone who is working!!!!


Sue...your trip sounds wonderful!!!  Do you have extra room in your suitcase for a stow away lol.  We live in Alberta - Grande Prairie /Peace Region to be exact.  We can the mountains on a clear day.  We have done many quading trips in the mountains, and the hubby and son go snowmobiling there in the winter - which terrifies me every time.  It's dangerous - especially with the warm / extreme cold swings our area seems to get which makes avalanche conditions happen more often.  So not too far away from you...about a 9 - 11 hr drive if I remember right.  

Schumi...your storms sound like the ones we are having right now.  They started last night....and haven't stopped.  The weather is just weird around here.  Soooooo humid...cool now with the rain, but still so humid and sticky.   Lots of thunder and lightening yet with lots of downpours happening sporadically happening yet.  The wind is supposed to arrive around lunch time.  I'll have to text the youngest to keep and eye out and batten down the hatches once it arrives..  I don't like storms like this. 

It was wonderfully hot yesterday.  I enjoyed cooking supper on the grill in the summer warm and humidity we seem to have some all the moisture our area has received so far this summer.  It started raining while I was doing dishes.  So no walk last night.  Did get into my project room to put on a clear coat of sealer - was hoping to get one more on.   But didn't with all the humidity we have right now.  I'll let it dry a bit more before putting another one on.  Called my nieces last night as I haven't had a chance to talk to them for a bit.  They are busy little girls and only with my sister every other week.  So chatting with them is sometimes a challenge.  

Not sure what I'm going to whip together for supper tonight.  Thinking something in the instant pot again lol.  I'll have to hit Pinterest to see if I can find something.  
Have a great hump day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

I’m thrilled it is just mid 80’s today
Still humid but that’s Georgia in the summer


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> The jacuzzi got lots of use-as a holder for wet swimsuits and towels!


Lololol you too?  


Monykalyn said:


> Trying to convince the DH that I can do Disney cheap in august-his oldest has a convention at the Grand Floridian that her work is paying for...and plenty of room! Alysa misses Disney bad and wants to go too-she still has friends that can let her into the parks too.


Of course you can! Go for it


Monykalyn said:


> Bought our UtH tour tickets, and made fastpasses for our sneak away for Galaxy edge day (although I made the FP for MK as if I am going to Disney I have to go on HM).


Of course you must! See above 


Lynne G said:


> Wednesday it is.
> 
> A Happy Congratulations to little Hope.  What a nice family, Kfish with the addition of this July cutie.
> 
> 
> And in case all don’t know the day, for those of us working a week day schedule, hump day is here.
> View attachment 419556
> 
> 
> A Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Lots of noisy rain in the overnight, so damp this morning.  But hey, even with chance of rain today, good morning sunshine.


Best part of wednesday is camel pics


Robo56 said:


> Already starting to see Halloween items in stores here.
> 
> View attachment 419565G


I’m jealous, none in WM or Target yesterday & today...hmmph


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> I’m jealous, none in WM or Target yesterday & today...hmmph



My husband never goes shopping and last week we went out to dinner and decided to look in a few shops for a small foot stool to put under his office desk. We stopped at the “At Home” Store. It’s a a massive home decor store. They had a lot of Halloween decorations out......LOL.....he went off looking in one direction of the store and I went to the Halloween stuff and about 25 minutes later he had me paged to the front of the store........so I took up the skeleton in the toilet and asked him to pushed the button.....It was so funny  

We then went to Home Goods and they were putting their Halloween things out.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> he went off looking in one direction of the store and I went to the Halloween stuff and about 25 minutes later he had me paged to the front of the store........so I took up the skeleton in the toilet and asked him to pushed the button.....It was so funny


Hahahaha love it.  I’m waiting for spencer’s To open shop love playing with the animatronics.  

The nearest big lots is a bit of a haul for me.  If you happen To see they’ve put out their goodies, make sure to post!


----------



## Monykalyn

KStarfish82 said:


> Well Mac, you were very close...
> View attachment 419493
> 
> Meet  Hope Abigail!  She arrived Wednesday morning weighing 6 lbs. 11 oz.  Her middle name is for the girl we lost 5 years ago.
> 
> She is so sweet and tiny!  And she will have three big bros to look after her!


Omg she’s a beauty! Congrats! What a fun household with all the little ones too. And new baby smell!

Yes hump day. Glad short work week for me and only two days left to go.
Still nice out, but warmer but low humidity.

Sue it was cuddle chickens flock mate Princess Tiana,the one who looks like cuddle chicken. She hopped over fence and up to deck for a visit 


Dinner is home made version of cheeseburger hamburger helper, beer bread and a veg medley. Was sitting on deck while dinner finished but now to finishing stages (is vegetables in microwave)

Schumi we get some really wild storms in Midwest   This time of year especially need to watch to be sure tornado not spun up and heading our way. Reminds me need to restock emergency supply...

Mmm bread smells good and I’m hungry!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ooh Keisha posted during my post (interrupted several times) 
As for convincing DH on Disney in August- I’ve worn my Mickey jewelry and a Disney shirt everyday since since Saturday when his dd said we could stay in their room...subliminal messaging


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

I'm baaack!

Sorry to be mia for so long but the issues with the popups had me frustrated so I took a break for awhile.  That along with finding out that a longtime friend has cancer got me down and not feeling like posting.  That friend is also Danielle's boss and now has made her a partner in the pizza place where she has worked since she was 15 which has resulted in her working 14 hours a day while he is taking chemotherapy treatments.  It's a blessing and a curse for her.

Mac...we were on camera briefly when we were at the Braves game thanks to a little boy who was dancing his heart out in the next row.  I always record the games we attend and this is the second time we wound up on TV.  We were all staring at our phones since it was between innings.  The game had a 2 hour rain delay so we went back to the hotel and watched the ending...we won in the 10th.

Kfish, little Hope Abigail is beautiful, congratulations.

I'm so far behind so I'm just going to say hi to Carole, Lynne, Janet, Robo, Robbie, Charade, Monyk, Sue, Bobbie, pooh, pumpkin and everyone else reading along.

Have a great night all


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Sue, hope you get a nap in today.

And just do it MonyK.  We liked both Disney  Grands.


Robo56 said:


> My husband never goes shopping and last week we went out to dinner and decided to look in a few shops for a small foot stool to put under his office desk. We stopped at the “At Home” Store. It’s a a massive home decor store. They had a lot of Halloween decorations out......LOL.....he went off looking in one direction of the store and I went to the Halloween stuff and about 25 minutes later he had me paged to the front of the store........so I took up the skeleton in the toilet and asked him to pushed the button.....It was so funny
> 
> We then went to Home Goods and they were putting their Halloween things out.




Yeah a new massive At Home just opened close to us.  So little one was like let’s just go there.  Ugh the smell of chemicals, paint stuff was near the door and made me sick.  Rows and rows of Christmas stuff and an aisle of Halloween stuff.  We thought the prices were okay, but we think Home  Goods is a better store to us.  So a stop at the mall, then Hone Goods.  Little one is still looking for a few things for her dorm room. 

Hot today, and classroom was so cold, even the men were complaining.  But a good speaker, and I learned some things I did not know before.  So a good day.  AC is supposed to be back on in the office, after what my boss said was a major repair.  And we were told we got a new chiller?!

Gotta go, have to see what little one is trying on.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm baaack!
> 
> 
> 
> Mac...we were on camera briefly when we were at the Braves game thanks to a little boy who was dancing his heart out in the next row.  I always record the games we attend and this is the second time we wound up on TV.  We were all staring at our phones since it was between innings.  The game had a 2 hour rain delay so we went back to the hotel and watched the ending...we won in the 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night all




I was watching that game and looking for youse.....
Yes, It had a good ending.

You have less than 2 months before you go to Orlando for vacation.
Do you have a calendar and X out as each day ends before your trip?

Hugs to you and hope it makes you feel better.
Long time friends having a serious illness makes you feel like blah most of the days.
It's scary to think about it but on the bright side, there is always hope and some improved treatment plans for many.


----------



## PoohIsHome

I went. I saw. I shopped.

LeAnn and I made the drive down to Knoxville and had a great time today. It's just under a 2 hour drive, but the way we laugh and talk.....it goes by so quickly! Came home with lots of bits and pieces but completely struck out of finding dress slacks for Tony or jeans for Corey. I did find a great new bag and wallet at Coach and even found a new little crossbody bag. We had a great day.

Walking into Hobby Lobby here is freaky right now......4th of July decor on clearance with Halloween/Autumn on the next aisle and over two more is Christmas. Mad, I tell you, just mad!

Tony and Corey had leftovers tonight for dinner.....I was still stuffed from lunch and just munch on some fruit and called it done.

Nightie night, homies!


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 419730
> 
> 
> Dinner is home made version of cheeseburger hamburger helper, beer bread and a veg medley. Was sitting on deck while dinner finished but now to finishing stages (is vegetables in microwave)



I"m glad you did not say you were having chicken for dinner.
Stick with the red meat.......and beer

Yay for youse, only two more work days for you this week.

Hope you do get to do the disney trip 
Keep wearing the mouse t-shirts and the Mr will think it is his idea to make plans for a quick trip there.


----------



## RAPstar

Just picked out my "costume" for MNSSHP this year. Doing a sorta Disney bounding version of Pooh bear. I'll make sure to come share pics when I get back. Other than that just have to keep working. Boo


----------



## macraven

I'm sure you will make a nice Pooh Bear Andy!
Be sure to take a selfie and share with us.

I finally fiddled around with my Imac and think I worked out the kinks I was having in not being able to use it

Deleted some unnecessary items in it and it helped..
But I clicked on making a category default and all my emails and messages on the boards went to another section.
Spent last 45 minutes trying to backtrack on what I did to reverse it.

It did open up in the inbox then and saw I was back in business.
(had to keep working on this as I know I would not sleep tonight thinking about how to correct the problem)

Tomorrow it is predicted to be really nice temps here at about 85.
Then Friday we go back up in the 90's again.

I can live with this as it is not snow....


I am guessing charade did not nap today as she is not here.
And baby Hope is still sleeping as Kfish also is mia


----------



## Charade67

After midnight. Is this a late night check in or early morning check in? Another fairly uneventful day. I did hear from our client who was recently diagnosed with kidney cancer. She is going to try to make her counseling appointment tomorrow. I’ll find out more info from my boss tomorrow.

Just made an unplanned purchase. We have a daybed in our spare room, but haven’t had real bed covers on it in years. Most of the bedding I find is either too flowery or too frilly for my taste. I finally found a very basic set online at Bed, Bath and Beyond. I bookmarked it, but pretty much forgot about it since it wasn’t a high priority. I happened to look at it tonight and some of the colors are on clearance - 50% off. I also have one of the BBB coupons for another 20% off. I figured that it probably won’t get much better and ordered a set in hunter green. (The other clearance colors were rust, mustard, and eggplant)



schumigirl said:


> So, we have 92F today........it is blazing hot!!!


 Hotter there than it was here. We had a high of 81 today. It was only 65 when I left for work this morning. It felt almost like fall.



Monykalyn said:


> As for convincing DH on Disney in August- I’ve worn my Mickey jewelry and a Disney shirt everyday since since Saturday when his dd said we could stay in their room...subliminal messaging


 Free hotel room? That would convince me.



tink1957 said:


> I'm baaack!


Welcome back. I am sorry to hear about your friend. My mother had to take chemo. It was very unpleasant, but it worked. She has been cancer free for over 20 years.



PoohIsHome said:


> LeAnn and I made the drive down to Knoxville and had a great time today. It's just under a 2 hour drive, but the way we laugh and talk.....it goes by so quickly! Came home with lots of bits and pieces but completely struck out of finding dress slacks for Tony or jeans for Corey. I did find a great new bag and wallet at Coach and even found a new little crossbody bag. We had a great day.
> 
> Walking into Hobby Lobby here is freaky right now......4th of July decor on clearance with Halloween/Autumn on the next aisle and over two more is Christmas. Mad, I tell you, just mad!


Great shopping day for you. I haven’t been into any of the craft stores recently, but I am sure they have Halloween stuff out already and are starting to put out Christmas decorations. I love Christmas, but not in July.



macraven said:


> I am guessing charade did not nap today as she is not here.


I did take a brief nap today after I got done at the gym. We had a very late supper and I still feel too full to go to sleep, bit I guess I should or I won’t want to get up tomorrow.

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Charade what did you think of the Hyperspace overlay?  I like DL version of the ride much better. You’re right, not as jerky. When they closed WDW Space for extended refurb I thought they were going to change it to DL version.
Great colour choice for the day bed. I like both the forest green and eggplant. 

Schumi those doors would have freaked me right out!  I’m quite jumpy. Why I can’t do HN at Universal!
90’s is waaaaayyyy too hot. We have a portable unit too, we got from Costco. It’s loud.

Robo you’re a terrible person, lol. That must have been hilarious. But way too early for Halloween and Christmas decorations. Can’t they let us have summer first?
Pumpkin glad my memory isn’t totally failing, I thought it was AB. I agree, so many avalanches in the back country.
Lol, may have extra room!  I was at Winners yesterday looking at the large size hard sided suitcases. But there’s a reason I got rid of my last one   I always overpack, and when I used the big one was always overweight. So better not give into temptation! 

Monykalyn great chicken pic of the Princess!  Always enjoy hearing about their antics.
Maybe wear the mouse ears!  I don’t think men get the subliminal message, you need the sledge hammer!

Hey Tink good to see you. But so sorry about your friend. I hope the chemo puts friend in remission.  They’ve come a long was with treatments.

Lynne I hate going into places where AC is on freeze. When I’m in Florida I carry a light hoodie with me to restaurants.

Poohls sounds like my kind of trip!   

RAPstar yes!  Please post pics!  When do you go?

Mac  good for getting your iMac fixed!  Enjoy the 85 tomorrow!


I went to Aquafit this morning. We tried the Deep water class.  Came home and had leftover pizza from my dinner out last night. Watched some news at noon while eating. Had the house to myself, DD’s at work and Mr was golfing.  Then decided to tidy desk in spare room. At least the top. It’s been a catch all for papers.
Made dinner in the Instant  Pot. Garlic Tuscan Chicken. I liked it, lol. DD picked all the mushrooms out of hers, ha. I told her to give them to me. Mr thought it was ok, but not enough spice for him. He likes everything hot 
It was a new recipe from Amy & Jacky. I like their insta pot recipies. Had garlic, mushrooms, sun dried tomato, parmigiana cheese  and spinach in it with a cream sauce.  
Tomorrow massage therapist appt. I’m so impressed with my first appt last week. She doesn’t just do massage. She spends first part of appt doing movements, positioning and moving me this way and that. It was so subtle I didn’t think it was doing much, but wow it’s really helping my hip.
Friday is haircut. Sunday is family birthday party for dd.   I think Mr will do bbq ribs.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin,  that’s exactly the same type of storm we had! Identical almost.....glad you had some lovely weather and hope dinner was lovely.......

MonyK......yep, your subliminal messages should work......lol......I couldn’t imagine having to worry about tornados.......scary, scary thought.......oh beer bread? Have never tried that one.......

Welcome back Vicki........I’m so sorry about your friend. Congrats to Danielle, but I understand how bittersweet that is. Good wishes for your friend, it’s a tough fight. Nice to see you back though......and HHN is getting closer........

Mac......you know I’m always envious of your temps in Georgia........this week I’m very envious of your aircon......lol......we just don’t get temps like this usually over here......but, we’re making the most of it, although did go outside last night to cool down a bit.......there was a little breeze so we sat and enjoyed it........today is to be even hotter! No housework at all today for us.......glad you got your iMac sorted out.....anything technical is never fun to sort!

Lynne.....glad you had such a good day and also got some stuff for DD.....hope the aircon at work is back working to full effect.......

Pooh.....sounds like another fun day........some nice shopping and lunch is always a good way to spend a day!

Charade......this is very unusual for us weather wise.......we alway joke our summer is around anything from 7-10 days in July or August.....blink and we’ll miss it. Good buy on the bedding!



Another night of not sleeping great because of the heat.......no storms last night though.......just heat!

Today is shorts and as little on as possible......sunscreen and shade and lots of cold drinks........was supposed to meet a friend later but cancelled as she wanted to go shopping.....shopping with others for others isn’t my idea of fun at the best of times, but in this heat.....no thanks......she was going to cancel too. She’s going to pop in for lunch though......

I’m going to be in Ghostbusters “dropping off or picking up” mode today......ordered an additional unit to our bookcases and it arrived Tuesday with a little flaw.....Company were brilliant and arranged pick up and new delivery today........always wanted to say that to someone! Won’t attempt her strong accent though.......lol......

Breakfast is croissants or Danish pastries with some fruit.......lunch is a selection of little no cook items.......dinner is Tom grilling for us.......so not much to do food wise today....

Have a great Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, wow, I am amazed you have such high temps lately.  Good thing for us, the rain is outta here for a stretch, and the high weather system is giving us sunny days, and humidity climbing as the week finishes.  Our AC works good, as I like a cool house to sleep in.  AC at the office seems fine, I am hoping it does not go into ice box mode, and makes it too cool feeling.  My sweater remains on my chair, for now, anyway.  Hope you had a good morning, and yay!  No cooking today.

Tink, glad to see ya, and so sorry to hear of friend.  Sending good thoughts that hopefully cancer free.  Nice your DD can take over working, even if long days for her.  

Sue, you sound busy the next couple of days.  Nice to have a birthday to celebrate this week-end, and yay, bbq ribs.  I like them.  And woot! getting that hair cut tomorrow.  Was glad to have mine done the other day.  

MonyK, great picture of Princess chicken.  Getting larger.   And yay, hope you do get to visit the Mouse next month.  When is that?  Told little one new stuff at Mickey's Halloween, but she's not that interested, she is interested in that the day after we arrive, Typhoon Lagoon is doing H2O that night.  That she is interested in.  We had fun in the evening at VB, so the idea of neon lights and music extras, sounds like fun.  And we have not been back to TL for years.  Last couple of years, we visited the mouse around the holidays, so no need to visit any of the Mouse's water parks.  We will definitely go to VB while in August.  

Pooh, yay, for having fun shopping, and getting new purse and wallet.  I had a wallet I loved so much, even tape and staples could not hold it together, I had it that long.  I'm using one I bought, but still miss that old wallet, and I cannot find one like it for years now.  SIgh.  I am hard on wallets and purses, though have had this purse for awhile now.  Wasn't sure when I bought it, I'd like it, but it's grown on me.  Mostly because, when I picked it up, a lady next to me said, oh, is that for your mom?  Um, this mom.  Sigh, I did not think a purse had any age requirements.

RAPStar, yes, definitely pictures.  Have fun at the Party.   Will be nice to say hello to ya, if we bump into each other this beginning of October.  

Mac, glad you got that oops corrected.  I am fat fingered, and click things I don't mean lots of times.  

Charade, hope you had a good night's sleep.  I sometime hate that, when I nap, not ready for bed until late.  Throws me off sometimes.  Both DH and I were slow to get up today.  But once we are up, we're quick, and out the door generally the same time every day.  Was so dark, my car turned off my high beam lights part of the commute.  I didn't think it was that dark, and, it was a pleasant 66 out.  Not quite refreshing, but good feeling.  

And, for those saying, what day is this?  Why Thirsty Thursday it is.  So, all, enjoy a drink or two.  Tea for me, and on my third cup.  Yeah, one of those days.  But thankfully, being it's a Thursday, Friday will be here before ya know it.  WOOT!  



 - and yeah, 

 - so whatever you do, make sure you drink.



   -  yeah, it's been a long week so far.



 - make it a terrific, 100 percent happy Thursday.  

Be good homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and MonyK, we had cold weather funnel clouds the other day, when the line of thunderstorms had come by.  We can get some nasty storms too, even though I live closer to the coast.  The amount of lightning in that storm the other day, was crazy.  Hundreds.  Here's hoping no tornado siting from your home.


----------



## RAPstar

@Sue M I leave 9/27, and will be at MNSSHP on 10/1.

@Lynne G YES! Let me know when you'll be there. I leave 10/5 and I'm going between Disney and Uni for most of the trip.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up and ready to go an hour before I need to be at work. That’s very rare for me.
Poor dh is not going to have a good day today. He has his first colonoscopy scheduled for tomorrow so it’s a clear liquid diet for him today.

Sue - I like the Star Wars theme for Space Mountain. I think they should keep it all of the time. 
I also have a haircut scheduled for tomorrow. I’m thinking about doing something different, but not sure what. I also desperately need color. I have dark hair, so the gray really stands out. 

Schumi - I hope you get a break from the heat. I guess I have been spoiled. Growing up we always had central air and heat. I don’t do well with extreme temperatures. Several years ago we had bad summer storms that left a good portion of the city without power. All the local hotels that had power were full, so we decided to go to Atlanta to stay with my brother. We made it as far as Charlott, NC. We stayed there overnight. The next morning I called home and our answering machine picked up. We decided to go back home since the power was back on. Some people were without power for almost 2 weeks.

Lynne - Yay for working AC. I probably should bring a sweater to my office. I am usually cold. I keep one in the car in case we go to a restaurant that is too cold. I don’t know why businesses have to keep it so cold during the summer. 

Still have time to kill. Guess I will see what I can find for breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

RAPstar said:


> @Sue M I leave 9/27, and will be at MNSSHP on 10/1.
> 
> @Lynne G YES! Let me know when you'll be there. I leave 10/5 and I'm going between Disney and Uni for most of the trip.



I am at Universal from 30 September until 11 October.  So, yes, it would be nice.  I'll PM you my phone number, as I don't check the boards as much when I am on vacation.


----------



## keishashadow

Breakfast next to GDs orthodontist al fresco,  because what better way to start her retainer installation day!





Monykalyn said:


> Ooh Keisha posted during my post (interrupted several times)
> As for convincing DH on Disney in August- I’ve worn my Mickey jewelry and a Disney shirt everyday since since Saturday when his dd said we could stay in their room...subliminal messaging


Good start, next up Alexa, play Disney tunes 


tink1957 said:


> That along with finding out that a longtime friend has cancer got me down and not feeling like posting. That friend is also Danielle's boss and now has made her a partner in the pizza place where she has worked since she was 15 which has resulted in her working 14 hours a day while he is taking chemotherapy treatments. It's a blessing and a curse for her.


A shame it happened that way but congrats to Danielle. Best wishes for her partner


PoohIsHome said:


> I went. I saw. I shopped.
> 
> LeAnn and I made the drive down to Knoxville and had a great time today. It's just under a 2 hour drive, but the way we laugh and talk.....it goes by so quickly! Came home with lots of bits and pieces but completely struck out of finding dress slacks for Tony or jeans for Corey. I did find a great new bag and wallet at Coach and even found a new little crossbody bag. We had a great day.
> 
> Walking into Hobby Lobby here is freaky right now......4th of July decor on clearance with Halloween/Autumn on the next aisle and over two more is Christmas. Mad, I tell you, just mad!
> 
> Tony and Corey had leftovers tonight for dinner.....I was still stuffed from lunch and just munch on some fruit and called it done.
> 
> Nightie night, homies!


Ooh sounds like the outlets, my fav stores


RAPstar said:


> Just picked out my "costume" for MNSSHP this year. Doing a sorta Disney bounding version of Pooh bear. I'll make sure to come share pics when I get back. Other than that just have to keep working. Boo


Some of those bounding outfits are amazing. 

Pooh Bear great choice


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday morning Sans family 





We had another pleasant day in the low 80’s yesterday. The storm that came through Monday evening brought us down out of the 90’s. It’s been in mid 60’s at night since then. Very unusual for this time of year here. Glad for the reprieve from extreme heat.



schumigirl said:


> Robo......don’t laugh......we saw our first Christmas item yesterday and one garden store is advertising their Christmas July Fayre!!! We moved on quickly..........and most schools here just broke up yesterday......yep, all the stores have school uniforms and school equipment all in stock......with huge back to school signs everywhere!!!



I haven’t seen any Christmas items yet in stores. There are lots of back to school items. There are two large Universities near by and a new medical school opening so lots of items to set up dorm rooms etc.




keishashadow said:


> The nearest big lots is a bit of a haul for me. If you happen To see they’ve put out their goodies, make sure to post!



I will. Big Lots has great Halloween items. I love going around and checking out all the Halloween animatronics too.




Monykalyn said:


> Tiana,the one who looks like cuddle chicken. She hopped over fence and up to deck for a visit



Wow.....Tiana is a big chicken. Beautiful feathers. I told my dad about your pet chickens. He had always told me how mean the roosters and hens where on his grandparents farms.




tink1957 said:


> I'm so far behind so I'm just going to say hi to Carole, Lynne, Janet, Robo, Robbie, Charade, Monyk, Sue, Bobbie, pooh, pumpkin and everyone else reading along



Tink so good to see you post. You are missed when you don’t post.

Congratulations to Daniele on her new partnership at pizza place.

I’am so sorry to hear about your friend getting cancer. I hope her treatments are not to bad and she tolerates them ok and has a full recovery. I’am sure having the loving support of friends like you will help a lot 




Sue M said:


> Tomorrow massage therapist appt. I’m so impressed with my first appt last week. She doesn’t just do massage



I’am sold on massage therapy. I have been seeing my message therapist for a number of years and she is fantastic.

Enjoy your therapy session.




Sue M said:


> Robo you’re a terrible person, lol. That must have been hilarious. But way too early for Halloween and Christmas decorations. Can’t they let us have summer first?





Hahahahahaha ......Halloween is my favorite holiday next to Christmas. My husband knows me well when it comes to Halloween.....LOL.....I keep saying I’am not buying anymore Halloween animatronics then every year I find something new.




schumigirl said:


> Today is shorts and as little on as possible......sunscreen and shade and lots of cold drinks........was supposed to meet a friend later but cancelled as she wanted to go shopping..



Wow....you are really getting a good run of lizard  weather aren’t you. I can remember when hubby and I went over to England. It’s been over 20 years ago and a few of the hotels did not have air conditioning and it was not very comfortable sleeping. It was in May and the tour guide said it was one of the warmest Mays he could remember. There were people walking around Stratford Upon Avon with sunburns.



Have a great Thursday Sans family.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Breakfast next to GDs orthodontist al fresco, because what better way to start her retainer installation day!



Looks like grandma has her girl hooked up with a yummy bakery breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, Keisha, that would be fine breakfast for me.  Nice you are going with GD.  She does look happy though.  LOL

Robo, hope you are enjoying these a few degree cooler overnights, and morning coffee.  Sun has been out since daybreak, so 85 is the high.  Nice weather for a lunchtime walk, for sure, with shades.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne and Monyk and anyone else who wants to post pics directly from your iPhone or IPAD it appears the Dis new format is automatically rotating some pics side ways or upside down. Just go into your edit on the picture and adjust picture size then it should post upright for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Lynne   

Yes, the cooler temps have been great. I have my HHN cup full of coffee and I’am enjoying a quiet start to the morning. 
Hope you have a nice mug of tea. Glad to hear they have the air conditioning fixed at work.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! killing some time before morning meeting. Looks to be a bit lighter day today for me. But this is the home where I always eat breakfast ( french toast and bacon today) and lunch (forgot to look at menu)
tink-congrats to your DD and hope the partner's treatments are successful!


PoohIsHome said:


> I did find a great new bag and wallet at Coach and even found a new little crossbody bag. We had a great day.


 Oh yeah that is a successful shopping trip! I have Coach purse and wallet I found at an outlet a few years ago-such good quality and it's a classic style.


macraven said:


> Keep wearing the mouse t-shirts and the Mr will think it is his idea to make plans for a quick trip there.


 LOL that is the idea!


Charade67 said:


> I figured that it probably won’t get much better and ordered a set in hunter green


 Nice find! Love bargains like that!


Charade67 said:


> Free hotel room? That would convince me.


 Right? and DD can find cheap flights through some student portal that discounts flights!


Sue M said:


> Charade what did you think of the Hyperspace overlay?


 Is it there to stay at DL? I think the Paris Disney one is going back to regular SM before we get there.


Sue M said:


> Maybe wear the mouse ears! I don’t think men get the subliminal message, you need the sledge hammer!


 Hmmm now that is an idea. I do have magic bands coming from our throwaway room for EEMH in September LOL


schumigirl said:


> oh beer bread? Have never tried that one.......


 Super simple and easy and gets fresh hot bread in 45 minutes (flour, sugar, baking powder, salt and 12 ounces of beer-the stronger the beer the more flavor will come through, can add cheese and herbs or seasonings too)


Lynne G said:


> And yay, hope you do get to visit the Mouse next month. When is that? Told little one new stuff at Mickey's Halloween, but she's not that interested,


 If we go it is likely August 16-19th, possibly come home aug 20 as flights are wee bit cheaper. Would have to pay for room on Monday night though, but at $265/nt at GF I'd probably find a way to do that. And the 16th is first 


keishashadow said:


> Breakfast next to GDs orthodontist al fresco, because what better way to start her retainer installation day!


 Nice! She is such a cutie!


keishashadow said:


> Good start, next up Alexa, play Disney tunes


 Man I wish I knew how to do that remotely. DH has the house wired and he can but I never bothered to learn. Alexa already controls the lights and I hate it. If the IT ever goes full Artificial intelligence she will hunt me down as I really dislike her 

ANd ms Lola spent the night on the deck again-didn't lock her in coop but just shut gate to keep them in side yard-she found a way up as I found "evidence" of a chicken this am! ugh don't know what I am going to do with her.

But nice again this am, bit more humid but 63* when I stepped out onto deck this am (luckily missing the "present" Lola left behind). Almost too cool in my shorts and tank I sleep in!

Time for actual work!  Have a great day


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, homies!

Schumi....the world is upside down! LOL! You're in a heat wave and we had a record low this morning. The crisp dry air has been so welcome after the heavy heavy humidity we've had.

@RAPstar Andy, I LOVE the costume you picked!!! My family nickname is Pooh....always has been always will be...hence the screen name. 

Should warm up nicely today and be another gorgeous day. Thinking I'll grill chicken this evening and have it on a  salad......penance for stuffing myself yesterday. 

Bought new perfume yesterday at Dillard's and really liking the way it smells now that I have it on.....don't remember the brand but the name of it is Fever. Who comes up with the name of this stuff?

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Peek around the corner.....Friday is looming!


----------



## schumigirl

​​




​​




Pooh you`re correct.....the world is upside down!!!! 

It`s claiming to be 90F here today.....our garden temp is 103F!!!! We are hotter than Orlando today....saw on another site from someone who arrived in last few days...….

Thing is we are geared up for heat in Orlando...…over here Aircon just isn't a thing in homes......although if we do build our next home from scratch it will have aircon!!!! 

Had lovely lunch with friend.....we sat out in the shade...we came inside to cool down....we went back out to cool down as  a breeze appeared.....we came back in when breeze went...…..the fans were popular!! 



Keisha......nice baked goods for breakfast!!! Love it......good luck with the dentist visit for GD......hope she`s not too uncomfortable.....

Monyk…..that sounds good! Will give it a bash when winter comes around.....I think Tom would like that. I hate Guinness with a passion, but cooking diced beef in a slow cooker then making a traditional steak and ale pie is delicious.....a real winter warmer dish from the UK...….

Robo……..yes, we won`t book a hotel now without aircon....although there are some beautiful old hotels that don't that I may make an exception for......but most places we stay, even older properties have it now. I can imagine how you felt over here then.....it`s not fun!!! 

Lizard weather is very apt......even this lizard is retreating a little from it......



Although heatwave will be gone by Saturday.....rain all day forecast at the minute.....

Once friend left we did go back outside, little breeze now which is pleasant, but I can`t believe I`m saying this....it`s just too hot!!!! I miss aircon...…

But hope everyone else is having a lovely Thursday......


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn no the overlays aren’t permanent in DL for Space. But wish the Starwars one was. It was so cool. I haven’t seen the Halloween overlay one. Ghost Galaxy?  
You need to set up a camera to see what those chickens are up to, esp The escape artist. 

Schumi try to keep cool today!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Schumi......the heat sounds miserable to not have aircon! Like you said.....in Orlando you expect, but you can also get out of it and go straight to aircon whenever you want.


----------



## Lynne G

Monykalyn said:


> If we go it is likely August 16-19th, possibly come home aug 20 as flights are wee bit cheaper. Would have to pay for room on Monday night though, but at $265/nt at GF I'd probably find a way to do that. And the 16th is first



We will be at the Portfolio from 16 to 21 August.  Thinking of doing that night fun at Typhoon Lagoon on the 17th.  Would be nice if we could hook up somewhere, as we'll have a car.  Oh, and we won't be arriving until late on the 16th.  Cheaper flights when I first booked, and both coming and going changed by 1/2 hour and 20 minutes with both flight numbers also changed.  The flight change in October is the one that I'm still highly annoyed at. 

82, full sun, light breeze, oh was it so beautiful outside.  Such a lovely stroll. 

Oh, and first office had no AC, then because of the construction next to us, mice in the building, now, no lights on in more than 1/2 the office.  At least I have a window, and desk lamps.  It better be nicer in our new office, that we are to move later in the Fall.   Ah, the joys of working.  But with college kids, still thinking a decade or so, before retirement.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Looks like grandma has her girl hooked up with a yummy bakery breakfast.


As a grandma you can get away with that lol


Lynne G said:


> Oh, and first office had no AC, then because of the construction next to us, mice in the building, now, no lights on in more than 1/2 the office. At least I have a window, and desk lamps. It better be nicer in our new office, that we are to move later in the Fall. Ah, the joys of working. But with college kids, still thinking a decade or so, before retirement.


Yikes, mice eeek


----------



## agavegirl1

I have been patiently waiting for this day.  It’s been a year since my back surgery.  My Orlando trip was postponed a year.  I didn’t know what my my restrictions would be.  No lifting more than 50 pounds for the rest of my life and no skydiving for one more year.  Otherwise....I AM CLEARED FOR COASTERS!!!  Fusion achieved!


----------



## macraven

The year mark has now passed and, whew we all are glad for that agavegirl 

You will have the bestest time ever at the darkside this year!


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome news Agavegirl!  Celebrating for sure.  Now you can relax and enjoy the countdown until you get to ride all those coasters.  So nice you came back to let us know the good news.


----------



## Charade67

Quick night check in. Going to try to get a decent night's sleep. I have a haircut in the morning and then have to take dh to his procedure tomorrow afternoon. 



Robo56 said:


> Lynne and Monyk and anyone else who wants to post pics directly from your iPhone or IPAD it appears the Dis new format is automatically rotating some pics side ways or upside down. Just go into your edit on the picture and adjust picture size then it should post upright for you.


Adjust smaller?



Lynne G said:


> mice in the building


Nope! I would be out of there. We once had mice in our house in NC when they started grading the field behind us to  start building a new subdivision. We had to call in professionals. 



agavegirl1 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this day.  It’s been a year since my back surgery.  My Orlando trip was postponed a year.  I didn’t know what my my restrictions would be.  No lifting more than 50 pounds for the rest of my life and no skydiving for one more year.  Otherwise....I AM CLEARED FOR COASTERS!!!  Fusion achieved!


Congratulations!  Do you have a trip planned soon?

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, exterminator hired. I never saw any mice, but some of my coworkers did.  You would have heard me, if I had seen one., Charade. So eww, is right Keisha, and yeah, I hope they got them all.  And lights were back in mid afternoon.  

Nice night, and getting ready for bed.  Think all 4 of us are happy  tomorrow is Friday.  Long week, with all the office issues.  

Have a restful, peaceful night wish to all the homies.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thank you for the congratulations homies.  I have been reluctant to post plans. For all I knew, it would be dining, kiddie rides and tours from October 18 thru November 2 in Orlando.  We will be at WDW first concentrating on new stuff and Food and Wine including several specialty events followed by Portofino Club Level and HHN two nights.  October 30 with a public RIP tour and October 31 with Express.  DH insists that Halloween be celebrated around Halloween.  

Thanks for your continued support and encouragement throughout the year and even before the surgery when all the “ cancelling” had to happen.  

Let the serious happy planning begin!


----------



## macraven

I remember it well 
It was a tough break for you but you had no other options but to cancel that trip.
And now you had the surgery and healing up nicely.

You have a lot to celebrate on your fall trip!
With you being healthy and released from your doctor to do the rides, you can have the most perfect vacation to Orlando this year.

I'm extrremely happy for you that you are healthy and making the fall trip!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this day.  It’s been a year since my back surgery.  My Orlando trip was postponed a year.  I didn’t know what my my restrictions would be.  No lifting more than 50 pounds for the rest of my life and no skydiving for one more year.  Otherwise....I AM CLEARED FOR COASTERS!!!  Fusion achieved!



Fabulous news!!!! 

You`ve had quite the year.....but now time to celebrate and get back on those coasters!!!! yep, time to get planning!!! 



We had a horrible night.....not one bit of air around. Unbelievably hot...I honestly don't know how anyone in the South manages without aircon...

Little cooler today high 80`s to low 90`s....then rain forecast later.....no grilling tonight then, but no cooking either......dinner will be a cold one. 

Heading out for some bits this morning...….post office is one stop to send back sandals I ordered that weren't suitable.....then the deli and farm store. 

I`ll be complaining tomorrow I miss the heat...…..

Have a great Friday...…..it`s the weekend!!!


----------



## schumigirl

​​



​​




​​





​


----------



## Lynne G

A Good Morning Homies!  May this Friday be fabulous.

An almost quick commute, darn car, pulled out on me, slow dude, that I followed for about a mile, then I knew he had to turn left, so he rode mostly to the right, then at the light, made the left from the right, straight lane.  Ah, he was a city driver. I usually do not see another car in front of me, until I am a mile or two into the city.  And dark enough near home, that my car again turned on the high beam lights.  Lastly, a brisk enough 66 temp, that I almost wished I had worn a heavier blouse. Got no better, as I opened the office door, and a very cool breeze was felt.  Hence, the sweater is not on my chair, and the AC is worming quite well. 

Ooh, as I sit here with my tea, watching the horizon, a beautiful golden one, now has a huge ball of golden yellow above the horizon.  Will be a nice day, with the heat and humidity still in check, with humidity in the 80's and temps to top out around 87.  I'd say, the perfect Friday to take a lunchtime stroll, with hopefully, to warm up nicely. 

With that, sending a cool breezes to Schumi, hope your rain brings the temps down to a respectable Summertime temp.

Like that TImberlake song in Trolls, "I got that sunshine in my pocket, Got that good soul in my feet" hey, it's a Friday, you know:   
Yeah, it's   - so get up and dance, it's Friday! 

 and  


More tea.  Why yes I do.  

May you all find some joy to day.  Dance.  It's Friday!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Friday, homies!

Just came up after hitting the treadmill and getting coffee in me before I grab a shower. Mom isn't driving yet after she broke her thumb.....the cast is off but she's still in a brace with her left hand immobilized. Have to go to Sam's and a couple other places and I'm sure I'll take the old gal to lunch.  

Schumi, hope you stay cool today. Good luck finding sandals....I've ordered and returned three pair from Zappos. 

Congratulations, @agavegirl1 Such awesome news after what I'm sure has been a harrowing year.

Lynne, if I didn't know better I'd swear we drive in the same areas!

Corey has plans this evening with friends so Tony and I are on our own for dinner.....think that's going to mean curry as Corey doesn't care for it. We'll have dinner and visit our wine store to restock the wine cooler. Not sure what we're going to do over the weekend but we're going to do something to take advantage of the lower humidity.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## macraven

Good Friday morning homies!
Hope all have a great weekend!

We had two days in a row with a reasonable temp of 88 as a high bit humidity was low
Going back to normal temps today and looks like heat and humidity is back with us again

Mr Mac went out of town and coming back this afternoon 
I have plenty of time to tidy up the house and grocery shop.....

I take it easy when he is gone...haha

Nice you are back in your office building Lynne 
Pooh, you are so good to your mother!
I’m sure you enjoy helping her out
Hope her thumb is much better each day

Schumi, hot weather is more fun and tolerable when you are on vacation 

Is this rare for your temps being so high?

Maybe it is a sign to help you get ready for your September vacation?
Will you be in Orlando for your wedding anniversary?

The weekend countdown clock has begun 
for the homies


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Haircut day. I want to do something different, but not sure what. I’d like to go shorter, but afraid it won’t look good with my chubby face.

Stylist is ready. Gotta go.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  It’s haircut day!  Nothing drastic, just a trim. But thinking of changing it up a bit and go with a side-swept Bang/fringe. Dunno, will talk to him about it. Don’t know if it requires a different cut around face.  Missing my Aquafit class. But I prefer having haircut in the morning. 

Yesterday ordered DQ birthday cake for oldest dd, and younger DD’s boyfriend. Combined birthday. 

Today will be 81 with 10% humidity. 

Done a little more DL planning. Added on the World of Colour dessert party.  DD was mentioning how she enjoyed it her last trip. I did too. 

Schumi hope you have a better night,  sounds like it’s cooling down. We had a cold dinner last night. Just didn’t feel like a hot meal. Guess at least you aren’t in France with temps into 40’s yikes. 

Charade enjoy your haircut!  Let us know what you decided, short or not!  

Lynne sounds like a bit of a crazy commute this morning. 

Poohls you’re up awfully early on that treadmill!  Enjoy your curry!  I was just reading a green curry recipe. Love curry. 

Mac, yes I always take it easy when the Mr is away. Usually means getting take out dinner lol. Pizza since he doesn’t like it!


----------



## keishashadow

Friday woot


agavegirl1 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this day.  It’s been a year since my back surgery.  My Orlando trip was postponed a year.  I didn’t know what my my restrictions would be.  No lifting more than 50 pounds for the rest of my life and no skydiving for one more year.  Otherwise....I AM CLEARED FOR COASTERS!!!  Fusion achieved!


Yahooooo to you!  Nice to read your surgery & recovery turned out so well, unfortunately not the norm among those I know.



schumigirl said:


> Little cooler today high 80`s to low 90`s....then rain forecast later.....no grilling tonight then, but no cooking either......dinner will be a cold one.


That’s still hot, funny how after sweltering thru 100 degree weather 80-90’s is more palatable.  Guess it is all relative when it comes to weather lol


PoohIsHome said:


> Mom isn't driving yet after she broke her thumb.....the cast is off but she's still in a brace with her left hand immobilized. Have to go to Sam's and a couple other places and I'm sure I'll take the old gal to lunch.


Wow that must’ve been some break!  Off to SAMs with GD myself, may hit up JCPenney first.  That $10 of $25 is burning a hole in my pocket. 


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Haircut day.


I’m too chicken to go short.  The mr nearly fainted when i went shoulder length a few years ago.


Sue M said:


> Good morning! It’s haircut day


I’m going today too!  Giving new stylist a 2nd chance.  Wanted highlights, last time came home with lowlights and a really dark toner it took a solid 3 weeks to try and strip out of my hair.


Sue M said:


> Yesterday ordered DQ birthday cake for oldest dd, and younger DD’s boyfriend. Combined birthday.


That’s why i’m Going to SAMS today.  Try to give each adult son their own BD but couldn’t pin down a date earlier this month for eldest, so he & middle will be sharing on Sunday.  Going to grill out, pool first in afternoon


Sue M said:


> Mac, yes I always take it easy when the Mr is away.


Sounds Iike a good plan.  It just hit me that the only time the Mr has been the one ‘away’ was when he was in the hospital.  I truly hate being alone in the house, especially at night.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Friday woot
> 
> Yahooooo to you!  Nice to read your surgery & recovery turned out so well, unfortunately not the norm among those I know.
> 
> 
> That’s still hot, funny how after sweltering thru 100 degree weather 80-90’s is more palatable.  Guess it is all relative when it comes to weather lol
> 
> Wow that must’ve been some break!  Off to SAMs with GD myself, may hit up JCPenney first.  That $10 of $25 is burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> I’m too chicken to go short.  The mr nearly fainted when i went shoulder length a few years ago.
> 
> I’m going today too!  Giving new stylist a 2nd chance.  Wanted highlights, last time came home with lowlights and a really dark toner it took a solid 3 weeks to try and strip out of my hair.
> 
> That’s why i’m Going to SAMS today.  Try to give each adult son their own BD but couldn’t pin down a date earlier this month for eldest, so he & middle will be sharing on Sunday.  Going to grill out, pool first in afternoon
> 
> Sounds Iike a good plan.  It just hit me that the only time the Mr has been the one ‘away’ was when he was in the hospital.  I truly hate being alone in the house, especially at night.


Lol. Looks like we’re on the same schedule this weekend.  I’m happy I don’t have to search for a new hairdresser. Been going to the same one for 20+ yrs. only problem is he’s the same age as me so at some point he’s going to retire. He has already cut down hours to 2 days a week. He’s the owner so he can set his own schedule.  He doesn’t do colour though. He’s allergic so his wife does that, but I stopped going to her for my colour. She ruined 2 of my tops dripping colour down my back. Don’t know how that happens with cape on. She’s the only one who manages that feat!  So I found a good colourist at a salon nearby who uses the brand I like, Goldwell. 

I actually enjoy when Mr goes away on golf or ski weekends lol. I like some me time but after a couple of days I’m ready for him to be back home!  I don’t enjoy the night being alone either.


----------



## schumigirl

Pooh.....hope you had a lovely time with your mother.....poor gal with her injury.....yes, but cooler today thankfully!! We love curry too...and Kyle hates it.....lol...so we have it when he is out or having something else......hot and spicy!!! Get yourself a wine room.....saves stocking up and you never run out .....that's what we did. We turned what would have been called a pantry in the olden days.....into a wine room.....our friends named it the wine cellar.....it really isn't but they like to tease....

mac yes this is very unusual for us over here...….we very rarely reach the high 80`s never mid the high 90`s and beyond......and today it was so humid......but as always doesn't last long.....lol....it is easier to bear when you can wander in and out of aircon......lol.....

Yes, we have our wedding anniversary on the 5th...….but no special gifts or events planned for that this year.....told Tom the vacation is celebration enough for all three things…...hope your weather is bearable next few days......

Charade...hope you`re happy with the new do today...….

Sue, yes we`re not as bad as France, but we are getting their storms now! 35C was quite bad enough for us who aren't used to it over here....and hope you`re happy with the new haircut too....love a new do, always makes you feel good!!! Well.....usually......lol.....have a great day!!

Keisha.....can`t imagine you with hair much shorter than I`ve seen you with....your length suits you…...and happy new do to you too today.....busy day for salons......

I got used to Tom being away over the years......didn't mind "bed to myself" while he was away.….lol.....but much prefer him home and was glad a few years before he retired he didn't need to make those long flights away any more.....now I`d hate it!!! 



The weather has changed.....guess summer is over now for us......lol.....we had horrible humidity this morning......hot!!! But thunder lightning and rain appeared this afternoon and now it`s cooling...…..from 103F yesterday to low 60`s tomorrow....no difference. 

But, we should sleep much better tonight.....although the smell of dampness right now from the fields around us is quite ripe!!!! It`ll fade.....

No plans for the weekend......not one. Except bacon for breakfast......


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow and Charade how did your salon visits go?  I talked to my hairdresser about my slight change to side swept bangs letting them grow out.
He was quite receptive to the idea and started talking technical things on what he could do lol.  Anyway he said I don’t have to let the bangs grow all the way out, just a bit because I have face framing layers along the front.
I came out happy, treated myself to a Starbucks across the parking lot then took car thru wash.
On the way home stopped at Timmy’s for a veggie burger.
Now have to phone Blue Cross travel insurance. I just renewed my annual policy, came in the mail today and under Type said single  I think it’s just a typo but want to make sure it’s Annual. Not single trip.

Schumi the weather globally has gone nuts. Europe is burning up, and storms. We are cooler than usual. 
I hope this doesn’t mean Florida will have an active hurricane season. I got trip interruption insurance just in case.  They will pay for food and lodging if airports are closed and you can’t get out, until you can.


----------



## Charade67

I think I left half of my hair on the salon floor. It was down around my shoulder blades, but now it is above my shoulders. The shorter length is making the curl stand out more too. 

Dh survived his procedure. He was really nervous about the anesthesia. He hasn’t received any since he Has his wisdom teeth out in high school.  



Sue M said:


> Good morning! It’s haircut day! Nothing drastic, just a trim. But thinking of changing it up a bit and go with a side-swept Bang/fringe. Dunno, will talk to him about it. Don’t know if it requires a different cut around face.


Did you change the style?



Sue M said:


> Done a little more DL planning. Added on the World of Colour dessert party. DD was mentioning how she enjoyed it her last trip. I did too.


I really wanted to see World of Color when we were there, but we were so exhausted that night we ended up leaving a bit early. 


keishashadow said:


> Off to SAMs with GD myself, may hit up JCPenney first. That $10 of $25 is burning a hole in my pocket.


 I was just a JCP last night My big purchase - a mattress pad for B’s dorm bed. 


keishashadow said:


> I’m too chicken to go short. The mr nearly fainted when i went shoulder length a few years ago.


 I used to be like that,  but since my hair grows so fast it really doesn’t bother me anymore. 


schumigirl said:


> The weather has changed.....guess summer is over now for us......lol.....we had horrible humidity this morning......hot!!! But thunder lightning and rain appeared this afternoon and now it`s cooling...…..from 103F yesterday to low 60`s tomorrow....no difference.


That’s quite a temperature drop. I would lone to see some mid-high 60s with no humidity. 


I dozed off before finishing this post. I see Sue stopped in and answered my question. 

Tonight I need to color my hair. I am starting to look like Cruella DeVille.


----------



## Sue M

Charade yes small style change. I’m going with letting bangs grow out a bit and side sweep. 
When we plan on World of Colour night we make sure we have a mid day break. Then go back to the park in the evening. I can’t do park open to close. 
It’s really good. And Dessert Party is a fun way to see it. Sitting down at a table with a nice view.  I’m glad we weren’t in the reserved viewing area below us. People were standing waiting for what seemed like 30-60 min then wham, the moment the show started up went the shoulder children    Ugh.  So rude.


----------



## Lynne G

Friday night.  Burgers for dinner, and just chilling.  A great way to spend the evening.  

Hope all who got the haircut liked it.  I like my hair long enough to tie up.  And I have followed the same hair lady each time she changed salons, since before I got married, so almost 30 years.  She is about the same age as I.  So I guess some day, I will have to find a younger one.  But she know my style so well.  I grew out my bangs years ago, and doubt I will rock bangs any time soon.  I did have them about 10 years ago.  When little one turned 13, she told me that I should let her grow her bangs out, not a child anymore.  And I doubt little one wants bangs again either. 

Ack, not anything good on the TV.

Have a lovely night all.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay for Friday!
And double yay to @agavegirl1 for trip planning mode again!
Still nice weather, but slowly getting warmer, and bit more humid. No rain for a while so sprinklers on in garden. Neighbors got a dozen eggs and sackful of tomatoes. they have two young kids-the little boy is precocious, and apparently bugged mom nonstop when I told him we now have chickens that lay blue eggs LOL! The little boy has come over to hang out with me and help out with the chickens before-adore him! Both Easter Eggers are now laying eggs. 
Started watching this season Agents of Shield, but lost track so started over.
Pooh hope you had a good day with mom.  Just me and the boy tonight for dinner-we did takeout Chinese. And he's now eating a giant bowl of cereal after devouring full meal 2 hours ago...

Need to schedule next hair visit as well-but depends on if DD and I do go to Disney in August-she's already got in contact with friends there to let her into parks...told her she should go even if I don't-know she misses her friends she made there, especially at CBR. But dang-i wanna go too! Got our magic bands for our one day at Disney in September, yeah I ordered the limited edition bands, but I love it! I got Figment and DD got Emperor new groove with "adore me" on it-actually suits her!


schumigirl said:


> Yes, we have our wedding anniversary on the 5th.


 Well happy anniversary a couple weeks early! August 5 is grandson's bday, Aug 2 is DH bday and our anniversary is Aug 7.


Sue M said:


> I hope this doesn’t mean Florida will have an active hurricane season. I got trip interruption insurance just in case. They will pay for food and lodging if airports are closed and you can’t get out, until you can.


 Ugh I got trip insurance last year for HHN and our October cruise, but haven't yet this year...need to look at policy that covers travel overseas too JIC.

Took pics of the Atrium bar martini tasting menu from the cruise-had recipes for the martini's...sad to say I have all the ingredients for most of them-2 in and I am done. Otherwise I'll not only have August Disney flight booked, would have it extended for a week LOL!

DH ran to his Mom's at lake Ozark to look at a pontoon boat they are thinking of buying and now on way to Table Rock lake in opposite direction for his board retreat-so I get the bed to myself for whole weekend! No getting shook awake at 5 am when he turns over-and alarm not going off til 6!

Middle kid got the job she applied for and is at training tonight. One of the myriad chinese/korean places we have-her friend works there too. I can see lots of HHN souvenirs coming home again this year...


----------



## Charade67

Anyone want a cat? I am very angry with mine right now. Last month i bought a cute shirt at the San Diego Zoo. I wore it today for the first time. Cat grabbed my sleeve with his claws and left 2 holes in it.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn you need to up your GF WDW game! Lol. I’d go with or without DH! Well it’s always without DH when it comes to theme parks for me!  Thank goodness I have 2 daughters who love them, and a girlfriend or 2 as well!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Anyone want a cat? I am very angry with mine right now. Last month i bought a cute shirt at the San Diego Zoo. I wore it today for the first time. Cat grabbed my sleeve with his claws and left 2 holes in it.


eek. My daughters cat shredded her fav scarf!


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade I may trade you a cat for a chicken! Lola continues to insist she needs to roost on the deck! Bratty teen chicken! But seriously - can the shirt be patched from inside so holes not obvious? My souvenirs tend to be shirts or coffee mugs so understand the upset if one gets ruined.


Sue M said:


> Monykalyn you need to up your GF WDW game! Lol. I’d go with or without DH! Well it’s always without DH when it comes to theme parks for me!  Thank goodness I have 2 daughters who love them, and a girlfriend or 2 as well!


Right? The room is paid for, DD is paying for plane tickets (she owes me for change of flight charges)-my expense my just be a MNSSHP and food.


----------



## Charade67

Ugh, woke up just after 2:00. I will probably be awake for a while. Later today I need to do laundry and clean the house. Dh has invited the next door neighbors over for dinner tonight. I think it’s just going to be the wife and 2 small children. The husband is in the National Guard and I believe he is away on an assignment right now.
Tomorrow afternoon B and I are joining some ladies from my Sunday School class for an English tea. We have a tea room downtown. I’ve never been there before. I hope it is authentic.



Sue M said:


> When we plan on World of Colour night we make sure we have a mid day break. Then go back to the park in the evening. I can’t do park open to close.


We should have done that. We were trying to cram in as much as possible since we were only there 2 days. I need to remember that I am not a kid anymore.



Lynne G said:


> I grew out my bangs years ago, and doubt I will rock bangs any time soon. I did have them about 10 years ago. When little one turned 13, she told me that I should let her grow her bangs out, not a child anymore. And I doubt little one wants bangs again either.


Same here. I gave up bangs mainly because I didn’t like having to get them trimmed every few weeks.


Monykalyn said:


> But seriously - can the shirt be patched from inside so holes not obvious? My souvenirs tend to be shirts or coffee mugs so understand the upset if one gets ruined.


I’m not sure. I’ve never tried to patch clothes before. I was thinking about calling the zoo to see if they still had the shirts and just buying another one.

Going to check to see if there is anything to watch on TV. I should be getting sleepy again in another hour or so.


----------



## schumigirl

​​







​





​


----------



## schumigirl

Sue and Charade.....yes, it`s wild weather for sure......big drop for us today.....65F and rain!! Glad you`re both happy with your hair......I wouldn't be without a fringe......I don't like foreheads very much and I have far too chunky a face to not have it...….but always think ladies who don't have fringes always look so good.....very stylish. Charade hope you got back to sleep....not fun missing out on sleep. And hope you enjoy your English Tea.....yes, hope it`s authentic. 

Monyk, not till Sept 5th is the wedding anniversary...September is such a busy month for birthdays/anniversaries and so on....one of those months.....and August sounds busy with celebrations for your family too!!!! And your plans are in place for your trips.....and congrats to your DD getting her job.....hope she enjoys working there!!! 



We had a much better sleep last night.....it was still hot but bearable.....then the thunder woke us all up.....boy was it loud!!! But, we have rain and it`s to rain all day and much cooler.....so got a load of housework done this morning......but it`s so dark!!! 

Had a thought last night that the Berries and Bubbles Charity night might be better placed to have it around Christmas time.....so called the head of the committee and she agreed.....we can really glam it up as a double celebration evening...…we like to glam up at Christmas......Autumn charity evening will be something simple.....

Plan to start new trip report at some time today...….only 5 weeks till we go and cannot wait for HHN!!!! 

Have a great Saturday all....…..


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, all!

Monyk, my brother and sis-in-law have 15 chickens and I love watching them....who knew chickens had personalities??

Haircuts....ugh. Remember last weeks ordeal when Corey had to take me to urgent care? Rather than dealing with that nonsense I should've been doing something important......like a hair appointment! I've used the same guy since we moved back here from Newport News in '13 and I'm too chicken to let someone else do it and he's booked until the end of next week. Darn gray hairs!

Had a great time with Mom yesterday. Not sure there's anything left at Sam's but the property is well stocked for the rest of the summer. My family, both of my brothers and their families and my parents live on approximately 30 acres. We all went together several years ago and remodeled a house that sat on the outer fringes of the property.....it's our hub. It has a huge kitchen with an attached and covered picnic shelter that we use daily in the summer in some fashion. Living this close with family members probably wouldn't work for everyone, but it works for us.

Schumi, too funny!! I JUST commented on one of your pics in the picture of the day thread and was thinking to myself that it was about time for you to get cracking on the new TR!   Glad you had a cooler night for sleep....maybe tonight will be even better! Right now what we jokingly refer to as the wine cellar is an alcove in our kitchen. If we stay in this house (and right now that's a big if after Corey graduates) we're going to remodel and attach the main house with the in-law suite and a two-zone wine room is on the wish list!

Hope everyone has a great Saturday. I'm off to shower and start rousing the rest of the family. Today is supposed to be the last of our break from the humidity....think we're going to drive towards the Smoky Mountains and find something to do for the day. Tomorrow we're back up to 87 and humidity and it only increases from there for the rest of the week.

118 days.


----------



## schumigirl

PoohIsHome said:


> Morning, all!
> 
> Monyk, my brother and sis-in-law have 15 chickens and I love watching them....who knew chickens had personalities??
> 
> Haircuts....ugh. Remember last weeks ordeal when Corey had to take me to urgent care? Rather than dealing with that nonsense I should've been doing something important......like a hair appointment! I've used the same guy since we moved back here from Newport News in '13 and I'm too chicken to let someone else do it and he's booked until the end of next week. Darn gray hairs!
> 
> Had a great time with Mom yesterday. Not sure there's anything left at Sam's but the property is well stocked for the rest of the summer. My family, both of my brothers and their families and my parents live on approximately 30 acres. We all went together several years ago and remodeled a house that sat on the outer fringes of the property.....it's our hub. It has a huge kitchen with an attached and covered picnic shelter that we use daily in the summer in some fashion. Living this close with family members probably wouldn't work for everyone, but it works for us.
> 
> Schumi, too funny!! I JUST commented on one of your pics in the picture of the day thread and was thinking to myself that it was about time for you to get cracking on the new TR!   Glad you had a cooler night for sleep....maybe tonight will be even better! Right now what we jokingly refer to as the wine cellar is an alcove in our kitchen. If we stay in this house (and right now that's a big if after Corey graduates) we're going to remodel and attach the main house with the in-law suite and a two-zone wine room is on the wish list!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday. I'm off to shower and start rousing the rest of the family. Today is supposed to be the last of our break from the humidity....think we're going to drive towards the Smoky Mountains and find something to do for the day. Tomorrow we're back up to 87 and humidity and it only increases from there for the rest of the week.
> 
> 118 days.




Ask and you shall receive  ...…..new September trip report is up and running.....albeit a shorter first post than usual as a friend came in and needed some ingredients to make a recipe......it was easier for me to just make the darn dish...….lol......Tom is laughing and said I just finished the May one a few days ago...….no standing still!!!!

The wine room is one of my favourite things we have done to this house.....we had to board it out as it was solid stone and freezing, it had no heating at all when we took over this place as it was originally when the house was built designed for storage.....and it`s perfect.....we keep both types in there and sparkly, but transfer white to the chiller in the kitchen in loads so we never run out.....lol......you wouldn't regret getting a room like that!!!! It`s a thing of beauty...…

I think your living situation sounds lovely!!! 30 acres is a decent amount if you don`t want to trip over each other...…it`s nice to be close to family.....I live almost 5 hours away from mine.....not the same. 

Have a lovely weekend...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning all.  A  sunny start this morning.  Little one wants to go to the amusement park we have passes for.  They start a Mardi Gras type carnival today, with a parade and food truck type huts selling that kind of food.  I am sure little one will look at the menus, but we will probably end up with food from the normal park places, that sell french fries with cheesesteak, chicken fingers and pizza.


----------



## Charade67

Back again. Waiting for dh to finish breakfast so I can clean the kitchen. I sometimes wish I could see like he does. He says the house looks fine. All I see is clutter. 

I just checked the website for the tea room and this is the description of the "Victorian Tea" that we will be having. 
Served on a three-tiered plate
Two warm, freshly made scones served with Devon cream, preserves & fruit garnish.
A delightful array of English Sweet Treats
Dainty open-faced sandwiches to include;
Cucumber & Butter, Egg Salad with Paprika, Chicken Salad with Almond garnish, Smoked Salmon & Cream Cheese
Served with an endless pot of tea for two or more.
Serves Two

Pooh - It's cool that you have such a close family. I wish we were like that, but sadly, we are not. I get along great with my brother which is kind of odd since he is 12 years older than me and we hardly had anything to do with each other when we were growing up.  My sister is only 3 years older. She and I get along best when we are far apart form each other. 

Time to get back to laundry and cleaning.


----------



## Charade67

I’m now offering a 56 year old human male in addition to the cat. I’m in the middle of cleaning when he asks me when I am going to the grocery store. I’m not the one who invited people over tonight. Needless to say, he quickly wrote up a list and will be going sometime today. He is still sitting at the kitchen table. i guess I will just vacuum around him.


----------



## Charade67

Wow, no posts since my last one at 11:00. I hope this means everyone is out doing something fun today. 
The tea was really nice and a lot more food than I was expecting. We had about 6 or 7 types of tea to choose from. I chose Darjeeling.


----------



## Lynne G

I love a proper tea service, Charade.  Looks lovely.

Water logged now.  Water park inside the park until it got too crowded.  And yep, no carnival food for us.  Oh well.  We will come back one evening, as they do a parade and throw beads.  

Now  little one is trying on clothes. Haha, DH asked if little one is getting ready for college, and did I get her a laptop yet.  Yeah, and  we have picked up quite a few things already.  

Older one is feeling like Chinese, our usual Saturday dinner plans. So, I guess I will pick it up on our way home.  Getting hungry.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Friday night.  Burgers for dinner, and just chilling.  A great way to spend the evening.
> 
> Hope all who got the haircut liked it.  I like my hair long enough to tie up.  And I have followed the same hair lady each time she changed salons, since before I got married, so almost 30 years.  She is about the same age as I.  So I guess some day, I will have to find a younger one.  But she know my style so well.  I grew out my bangs years ago, and doubt I will rock bangs any time soon.  I did have them about 10 years ago.  When little one turned 13, she told me that I should let her grow her bangs out, not a child anymore.  And I doubt little one wants bangs again either.
> 
> Ack, not anything good on the TV.
> 
> Have a lovely night all.


We head a casual dinner too. Fresh sausage from the butcher. And this n that!  And pickles I drive 45 min for!  To a deli across the bridge. Best dills ever. They also make a good Montreal smoked beef. 
Yes quite happy with haircut!  So I got rid or getting rid of straight across bangs for side-swept ones. They won’t be totally out because I have layers around face. 


Charade67 said:


> Anyone want a cat? I am very angry with mine right now. Last month i bought a cute shirt at the San Diego Zoo. I wore it today for the first time. Cat grabbed my sleeve with his claws and left 2 holes in it.


 I’m not a sewer, but like Monykalyn said, maybe it can be packed from the inside?  They have that mending tape that you iron on from the inside. Worth a try, can’t make it worse!  


Monykalyn said:


> Charade I may trade you a cat for a chicken! Lola continues to insist she needs to roost on the deck! Bratty teen chicken! But seriously - can the shirt be patched from inside so holes not obvious? My souvenirs tend to be shirts or coffee mugs so understand the upset if one gets ruined.
> 
> Right? The room is paid for, DD is paying for plane tickets (she owes me for change of flight charges)-my expense my just be a MNSSHP and food.


My suvies are shirts, mugs or purses!  But Mr has banned any more mugs lol. No more room lol. 
Whaaat? Room and flights paid for?  What are you waiting for girl?  Book it 
Wouldn’t take me 2 secs!  


Charade67 said:


> Ugh, woke up just after 2:00. I will probably be awake for a while. Later today I need to do laundry and clean the house. Dh has invited the next door neighbors over for dinner tonight. I think it’s just going to be the wife and 2 small children. The husband is in the National Guard and I believe he is away on an assignment right now.
> Tomorrow afternoon B and I are joining some ladies from my Sunday School class for an English tea. We have a tea room downtown. I’ve never been there before. I hope it is authentic.
> 
> 
> We should have done that. We were trying to cram in as much as possible since we were only there 2 days. I need to remember that I am not a kid anymore.
> 
> 
> Same here. I gave up bangs mainly because I didn’t like having to get them trimmed every few weeks.
> 
> I’m not sure. I’ve never tried to patch clothes before. I was thinking about calling the zoo to see if they still had the shirts and just buying another one.
> 
> Going to check to see if there is anything to watch on TV. I should be getting sleepy again in another hour or so.


I love afternoon tea. We have several places that serve it here. But I heard one of my fav has closed down. No idea why. There wasn’t an empty table last time we were there. 
Yes, next time I think you need more time at DL for a more relaxed touring. But you sure did get a lot done  on that vacay!  


schumigirl said:


> Sue and Charade.....yes, it`s wild weather for sure......big drop for us today.....65F and rain!! Glad you`re both happy with your hair......I wouldn't be without a fringe......I don't like foreheads very much and I have far too chunky a face to not have it...….but always think ladies who don't have fringes always look so good.....very stylish. Charade hope you got back to sleep....not fun missing out on sleep. And hope you enjoy your English Tea.....yes, hope it`s authentic.
> 
> We had a much better sleep last night.....it was still hot but bearable.....then the thunder woke us all up.....boy was it loud!!! But, we have rain and it`s to rain all day and much cooler.....so got a load of housework done this morning......but it`s so dark!!!
> 
> Had a thought last night that the Berries and Bubbles Charity night might be better placed to have it around Christmas time.....so called the head of the committee and she agreed.....we can really glam it up as a double celebration evening...…we like to glam up at Christmas......Autumn charity evening will be something simple.....
> 
> Plan to start new trip report at some time today...….only 5 weeks till we go and cannot wait for HHN!!!!
> 
> Have a great Saturday all....…..


Glad it’s cooled off for you. Has here too. 73 and breezy. Had to close the patio and deck umbrellas. Blue sky with fluffy white clouds. Tomorrow a nice 75.  Pleasant enough to have the family birthday dinner outside on the patio.  

I wish I could have hair I could pull straight back, but I look better with something around face too. And a high-ish forehead. And I’m not Nicole Kidman lol!  She can rock pulled back hair with quite a high forehead!  


Charade67 said:


> Back again. Waiting for dh to finish breakfast so I can clean the kitchen. I sometimes wish I could see like he does. He says the house looks fine. All I see is clutter.
> 
> I just checked the website for the tea room and this is the description of the "Victorian Tea" that we will be having.
> Served on a three-tiered plate
> Two warm, freshly made scones served with Devon cream, preserves & fruit garnish.
> A delightful array of English Sweet Treats
> Dainty open-faced sandwiches to include;
> Cucumber & Butter, Egg Salad with Paprika, Chicken Salad with Almond garnish, Smoked Salmon & Cream Cheese
> Served with an endless pot of tea for two or more.
> Serves Two
> 
> Pooh - It's cool that you have such a close family. I wish we were like that, but sadly, we are not. I get along great with my brother which is kind of odd since he is 12 years older than me and we hardly had anything to do with each other when we were growing up.  My sister is only 3 years older. She and I get along best when we are far apart form each other.
> 
> Time to get back to laundry and cleaning.


The tea looks good!  Yes, family dynamics is a funny thing. My brother lives back east, but I could live in close proximity to him or my parents. Or my BIL, husbands brother. Since  forever we’ve lived within a few blocks of brother in law. But I’d loose my mind if I had to live next to my MIL. Drove me crazy.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I’m now offering a 56 year old human male in addition to the cat. I’m in the middle of cleaning when he asks me when I am going to the grocery store. I’m not the one who invited people over tonight. Needless to say, he quickly wrote up a list and will be going sometime today. He is still sitting at the kitchen table. i guess I will just vacuum around him.


----------



## Lynne G

Gotta live your home life Charade.  Yeah, my DH thinks I keep all the house in order and do all the errands and appointments in addition to working full time.  Sigh.  Why we wear more than one hat.  

Sue, sounds like you are having a nice day, as for cooler feeling Schumi too.

Sun soaked today, as per weather lady on the news.  Ah loving it.  92 tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Survived dinner with the neighbors.  The kids are 4.5 and 1.5 (and number 3 due in a couple of months) and are full of energy.  Poor Caspian didn’t know what to do. He is not used to being around very small children.  Neighbor’s mom was visiting, so she came over too. She was a great help with the children. 
I plan on doing nothing for the rest of the evening,


----------



## keishashadow

Squeezing in here after quite a long but productive day.  Kitchen got a long-overdue deep cleaning.  Still a few spots that need more attention but i’m Happy enough with the results.  

I always scrub the carpets.  The mr refused to let me & manned the scrubber, saying i was still recouperating with my stitches looking a mite wonky.  I may keep that man . Think he was happy since I bought him a new cordless hedge trimmer but of the large volt type that matches his other Kolbot tools.



Sue M said:


> She ruined 2 of my tops dripping colour down my back. Don’t know how that happens with cape on. She’s the only one who manages that feat!


Been there, done that, usually when it is one your favorites.  My last girl actually put a cut in a short a good 1-1/2 inches and never said a word.  Discovered it when it got home.  Thot it weird she didn’t mention it, I didn’t either.  Managed to stitch it and still wear around the house as it is so comfy lol.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....can`t imagine you with hair much shorter than I`ve seen you with....your length suits you…...and happy new do to you too today.....busy day for salons..


Oh, it was short as in Melanie Griffith in working girl back in the day haha

She wants to a razor cut next time, i haven’t trusted her with a pair of scissors so far.  Will think on that.  Never had that sort of cut.


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow and Charade how did your salon visits go? I talked to my hairdresser about my slight change to side swept bangs letting them grow out.
> He was quite receptive to the idea and started talking technical things on what he could do lol. Anyway he said I don’t have to let the bangs grow all the way out, just a bit because I have face framing layers along the front.


Bangs do seem to take forever to grow out unless you do feather/bend them into hairline.  

Running joke here is bangs = poor gal’s Botox lolololol. I grew mine when i saw the first wrinkle pop up.  Not fooling anyone but i’m Used to them now.


Sue M said:


> When we plan on World of Colour night we make sure we have a mid day break. Then go back to the park in the evening. I can’t do park open to close


I’m not sure what we’re going to do.  Was talked into staying @ great wolf.  Even though on Harbor, it’s blocks away.  I’ve never been that far away from DL.  No idea how long it’s going to take to get from resort to DL via uber or if it’s worth it for us to take an afternoon break.



Charade67 said:


> Anyone want a cat? I am very angry with mine right now. Last month i bought a cute shirt at the San Diego Zoo. I wore it today for the first time. Cat grabbed my sleeve with his claws and left 2 holes in it.



Some kitty is in the dog house me thinks.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah lazy saturday! Did get the house cleaned. Took one of those showers that feel so good after working up a sweat LOL. And definitely warmer today, but still not bad. The chickens had a great time digging new holes in the yard for dirt baths-usually they all try to lay in one spot.  Ah well with as fast as grass grows DH won't notice for a while  . And I did get 2 blue eggs today.
Did more research on france trip-desperately trying to keep myself from extending to 3 weeks...but I don't get paid if I don't work-the joys (and pitfalls) of being self employed/contractor.
DD talked to her 1/2 sister (the one staying at GF) to be sure she is ok with us coming along-yep! DD talked to DH about something - said he was in a good mood with his friends on the lake-told her to wait an hour til he has a couple beers in him then text about Disney 


Charade67 said:


> he tea was really nice and a lot more food than I was expecting.


 Wow that looks really nice! very cool!


Lynne G said:


> Older one is feeling like Chinese,


 We did that last night. Got extra "fried" rice-went to the place closest to house, not my favorite but will do. But their fried rice is add soy sauce to white rice-so tonight I did "my" fried rice with it-added the scrambled egg in peanut oil, veg, chicken, garlic, ginger, onion, and soy sauce. So much better.


Sue M said:


> My suvies are shirts, mugs or purses! But Mr has banned any more mugs lol. No more room lol.
> Whaaat? Room and flights paid for? What are you waiting for girl? Book it
> Wouldn’t take me 2 secs!


 Yeah I was told "no more mugs" too   The thing is I use my mugs every day-pick the mug based on the mood-lately its been my Haunted mansion wallpaper one ("Hurry back" on inside bottom) or Stranger things from HHN last night. But for past week its been all Disney-the HM one or the glowing ghosts one or Tinkerbell, or Vintage DCP alumni, or Star wars or "you are here "starbucks MK or my Jiminy Cricket one from my DCP (although I rarely use that one-it cannot be replaced).
Yeah I am getting the "Just do it" from lots of peeps.  I am going-he just needs to think it is his idea....I usually have longer to work with!


----------



## Lynne G

20 day countdown.  What???  Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and MonyK, nice you have those chickens like my neighbor has.  Their eggs were light green, yellow, and pink shelled.  It was always fun to see what color eggs they gave us.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Woke up at 2 am and couldn’t go back to sleep. So decided to read a little.







Looked at calender and decided what other things I wanted to do at HHN. So will probably get those things booked this morning. If I counted right 54 days till  first evening of HHN.









agavegirl1 said:


> I have been patiently waiting for this day. It’s been a year since my back surgery. My Orlando trip was postponed a year. I didn’t know what my my restrictions would be. No lifting more than 50 pounds for the rest of my life and no skydiving for one more year. Otherwise....I AM CLEARED FOR COASTERS!!! Fusion achieved!



Congratulations agavegirl1. Have a great time planning all the fun things you want to do.



Charade67 said:


> Adjust smaller?



It is a very minimal change in size.

Will try and get back to bed and hopefully sleep a few hours. Usually go to early church service. Will see.


----------



## schumigirl

​​





​





​


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad you enjoyed the tea......I`ve only ever had Darjeeling once...ironically in NYC. 

Lynne....glad you`re having some nice weather....it is lovely to be sitting around when it`s warm....nice countdown too!!!! 

Keisha, glad you never did those carpets after all......yes, your DH is indeed a keeper...…..I`m laughing at the thought of my fringe covering the wrinkles......I never thought about that perk!!!! Oh that was a short style she had in that movie!!! I think I need to see a picture....lol...….have a great weekend......

Monyk...sounds like your August trip is falling into place......yes, DH is always exceptionally amenable when he`s had a few glasses of wine....lol....of course he`s always aware I`m plotting...….but goes along anyway......thank goodness!!! 
We still have huge ToT and RnR coaster mugs we bought back in 2007....the ToT was bright red and now a little faded, we don't use them much as yes, we buy a lot of mugs too.....especially the HHN ones every year.....I have lots of cabinet space.....that`s my argument and I`ll stick to it!!! 

Tom still has a mug/cup with two handles he bought from Disney in 1981....it`s white with the castle on the front.....still in perfect condition....he uses it to hold little items????? 

Robo...….hope you got back to sleep this morning.....although you can be quite productive surprisingly during the night when you can`t sleep.....  



We have a warmish, but very dull day with exceptionally low cloud.....bit foggy.....been out for a few bits and bobs.....now no plans except to watch the German Grand Prix this afternoon.....

Definitely a quiet day...…..


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, everyone!

Mugs.  I've never met one I didn't like! It's a very good thing we have an attached in-law suite is all I can say!

Charade, hope you enjoyed the tea.....it looked lovely!

Robo....hope you got back to sleep.....that's never fun.

Not much planned here today. We'll be at church this morning and then I've got to go for a pedicure.....put it off until I've hit HAVE to go stage. Heat is supposed to come rolling back in today.....yuck. No rain yet....but here it comes by mid-week. Oh yay.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, with beautiful sunlight bursting through my bedroom window since daybreak.  Another sun soaked day, so what on the agenda?  Errands.  At the request of little one, no animal viewing today, people watching instead with some shopping fun with the AC on.

Robo, oh no, hate that with a can’t get back to sleep night.  Hope you finally did, and are still having dreams of happy things, sound asleep. 

Pooh, hope you do get those nails done.  I enjoy having my toenails done, thinking of doing it before the summer ends. 

Schumi, enjoy watching the race.  Seems you are finally having some cooler weather and yay for starting the Fall trip report.  It will be nice if I get the chance to say hello before you leave.  For the first time, I am staying at SF for a few nights, and so happy to hear, besides hearing of Robo’s enjoyment staying there, that you also do.

With that, tea needs to refill my empty cup. 

May you all have a superb, super sized Sunday.

 

Ack, older one is up, I hear his phone loudness from the hall bathroom half a floor down.  Hey, he likes breakfast food.  Maybe a quick breakfast out at the diner we like.  If only quiet enough not to wake little one, as she is not a breakfast food fan, and would be annoyed.   Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Up early today to go to church. I’m debating about letting B drive. She’s been taking more lessons and her instructor says she is doing well. 

I read a very scary Facebook post last night. I’ve read posts similar to this before, but this is the first time it happened to someone I actually know. A girl that used to be in Girl Scouts with B (her former leader’s daughter) was driving to Roanoke yesterday to meet her new college roommate. About halfway there a guy in truck started following her. He followed her all the way to Target. She was too scared to get out of the car, so she called her roommate and made arrangements to meet somewhere else, then she called  911. The police met her at her new destination, but by that time the man had left. She says that her one regret is that she didn’t get his license plate number. Dh and I had a discussion with B about what to do if she ever finds herself in a situation like that,


Almost time to go. WIll check in later.


----------



## Monykalyn

And just like that tomorrow is Monday! Ah well slept in til 8. Coffee still hot. Definitely a bit warmer this am than past few days. 
And just checked rates for HHN trip-and Royal pacific price dropped, like a lot???? Say what?? Grabbed the room, so now need to decide if keeping RPR or try a new to me place at SF...Will keep both for a bit to decide.

Charade that is scary-had that happen to me once a few years ago on way to MiL at the lake-fortunately I knew where the police station was in the next town and headed there-they pulled in too and but kept going when they saw me on the phone, and looking right at them then writing their license number down. I wasn't scared but really PO'd as they'd been tailgating then passing and slamming on breaks on the highway (just a 2 lane). The cops probably didn't bother to do much other than listen to me, and I didn't see them again.

ugh time to get moving-things to do!


----------



## Lynne G

Scary, Charade.  That is what I told little one to do, go to a police station or some place with lots of people and report.  

Ah, lovely in the shade with a breeze.


----------



## Sue M

Charade  glad you survived the neighbours!

Keishashadow yikes can’t imagine hairdresser didn’t know she was cutting your top. Do you still go to her?  I don’t go to the hairdresser that spilled twice on my. Once, eh, maybe a mistake. Twice=careless!  So I go to one person for haircut and another salon for colour!  
Love that bangs = Botox lol!  
Great Wolf is definitely not walking distance!  We pass it on the way in to our place. I never took much notice on how long it took from passing GWL to our place. Personally I prefer to be walking distance from the park. 
Too bad we’ll miss with our trip dates. 

Monykalyn yup mugs seem a popular suvie!  My morning coffee today is in Donald Duck mug lol. I’m so sad a few months ago I broke my Seaworld mug. Another fav is my Hawaii Starbucks mug before they went to the “you are here” style mugs. I don’t like that shape. More like a soup mug, that’s what I use mine for. I have a MK one. 
Yes!  Ply DH with beer, wine, he won’t know what hit him lol!  Book those flights!  Sounds like France trip is coming together. 

Robo. sounds like some of my nights!  But today managed to sleep till 5! Hope you got back to sleep. 
Love the cartoons, I’d trick or treat for bacon!  

Schumi enjoy your quiet day!

Poohls I need to make my pre trip mani pedi appt. Daughter wants to go to White Rock beach which is about a 45 min drive away, near the US border.   her plan is to enjoy a.m. beach time, go to sidewalk cafe for lunch then go for mani pedi. Our fav mani-pedi person near us left a month ago to open up her own salon there. So we may do that, I’d like to see her new place. 

Lynne enjoy your Shopping day in the AC! 

Charade that is very scary. I’ve thought about that kind of scenario and what to do, and discussed it with my daughter who drives. Thanks for the reminder, it is good to remind them. I told her never to drive home, to drive to the closest police Dept. And of course to call 911. My oldest doesn’t drive and takes the bus. Once she was followed off the bus. Thankfully she ran into a friend from school.  I’ll have to go thru the what if’s with her too. It’s a scary world we live in. 


Getting ready to start breakfast!  It’s oldest DD’s birthday. No church today. She wants to go to the beach with me. We have a beautiful lake in the forest with a nice beach area not 15 min drive away so will go there after breakfast. I need to be back by noonish to get ready for tonight. I think people will start coming at 5. 
Beautiful sunny day out.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy birthday to your DD Sue...….hope it`s a lovely day.....sounds like it will be......

Charade yes, that's a scary thought we all have when our kids start venturing out on their own…..male and female. So many things to worry about......not just driving with idiots on the road. Common sense hopefully will prevail in a situation like that......

Monyk…..nice choice to have!!! No bad choice there.....have a great day....

Keisha hope your day of celebrations is going well....have fun!!! 

mac....hope you`re doing ok...........  



It`s gone so damp here......warm though which is weird, foggy but hot....well, not hot but mild…...sea is very still, but trees around us are swaying slightly.....

Making sausage casserole tonight......strangely a winter warmer of a dish which is appropriate now as the fog rolls in...

Pleased with German GP result today....our guy came from way back in 20th after a disastrous qualifying to come 2nd. Good race......

And looking after friends puppy this afternoon......change of plans for both of us.........so I have a beautiful white lab at my feet as I type...….she is gorgeous!!! But, no......no dog for us!!!! 

Happy Sunday all...…..


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Schumi. Getting ready to head to beach shortly!


----------



## Lynne G

A Happy Birthday  to Sue’s DD.  Hope you have fun at the beach.


----------



## Robo56

Happy birthday to Keisha’s boy’s.






Happy Birthday to Sues daughter







PoohIsHome said:


> Mom isn't driving yet after she broke her thumb.



Poohls hope your moms thumb is healing well.




Charade67 said:


> I’m now offering a 56 year old human male in addition to the cat. I’m in the middle of cleaning when he asks me when I am going to the grocery store.








Charade67 said:


> The tea was really nice and a lot more food than I was expecting



Nice pic of tea party items.



keishashadow said:


> I always scrub the carpets. The mr refused to let me & manned the scrubber, saying i was still recouperating with my stitches looking a mite wonky



Mr. Keisha is a keeper......I thought you were supposed to be couch surfing. Take it easy.




Monykalyn said:


> Yeah I was told "no more mugs" too



Mugs are a easy travel gift to buy......I do like my HHN mug from 2017. It’s my go to mug in the morning. Haven’t  used my Stranger Things one yet.



schumigirl said:


> ..I have lots of cabinet space.....that`s my argument and I`ll stick to it!!!








schumigirl said:


> Robo...….hope you got back to sleep this morning.....although you can be quite productive surprisingly during the night when you can`t sleep.....



Thanks Schumi....I did get back to sleep for about 3 1/2 hours and then got up in time for early church.  Yep...early morning is a really good time to catch up on things.

Hope you and family will get better rest now that weather is calming down some for you.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, oh no, hate that with a can’t get back to sleep night. Hope you finally did, and are still having dreams of happy things, sound asleep.



Thanks Lynne. Hope you and you kiddos are having a great time at carnival.




Charade67 said:


> About halfway there a guy in truck started following her. He followed her all the way to Target. She was too scared to get out of the car, so she called her roommate and made arrangements to meet somewhere else, then she called 911.



Frightening situation. I’am so glad B is safe. Sadly we are living in a world were safety discussions with our children are must.



Sue M said:


> Robo. sounds like some of my nights! But today managed to sleep till 5! Hope you got back to sleep.
> Love the cartoons, I’d trick or treat for bacon!



Thanks Sue. I love the Halloween cartoons. They keep me smiling.


I had the sweetest young couple that sat next to me in church this morning. They had a baby that looked to be about 5 months old and she was the cutest happiest baby. Great service today.

I named my doe who I have been feeding Olivia. She comes up to me when I’am in my backyard to let me know she wants corn. I have purposely not petted her as I’am afraid she will be killed by someone if she becomes to trustful.

It has been beautiful here today 86 degrees and nice SW wind.

We went out for lunch at our favorite Chinese restaurant. Food is always fresh and delicious there.

Made light dinner as lunch was pretty fillling.

Hope everyone is having a lovely restful Sunday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to Sue's DD from here too!!
ETA: and Keisha's boys too? did I miss a Happy Bday?


----------



## Sue M

Thank you all for DD’s birthday wishes.  Keishashadow I must have missed your sons,  Happy Birthday Wishes. 

We wanted to go to the lake, got there at 10:30 and park rangers had baracades up, all the parking lots were full already. So we turned around and went to a small beach along the inlet, and spent a couple of hours there. 
I had to get back home to get ready for tonight. And pick up the DQ cake!  
It was a nice night. Everyone just left. 

Robo, it’s always nice seeing deer. We occasionally see them here. But haven’t in awhile.  Last summer when visiting a friend who’s on acreage in Princeton we routinely saw a doe hanging around. She was maybe 20 ft away from me napping in the shade. Once or twice she’d come thru the property with her 2 fawns.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, hope Keisha’s double celebration went well yesterday.......I’m sure it was just lovely.......

Glad your daughters birthday went well Sue.......



Did have a good sleep last night........although there was no wind, the sea sounded rough so that is a lovely way to get to sleep listening to that......surprisingly soothing........but we had rain and fog during the night too, so not the nicest of mornings.......

But, off to top up our freezers this morning.......we are getting through that last lot fairly quickly........

No other plans today.....

But, it’s Monday...........have a good one..........


----------



## Lynne G

yep,  - ah, another work week starts.

And ooh, we have it warm here.  No rain in sight yet, for us.  A lovely 78 at 5;30am, and a light pink horizon was seen, which is now showing a perfect looking shining yellow sun just above the horizon.  A sun soaking 90 degrees high temp today.  And more humid, as the high weather system giving us those gloriously blue skies, was giving us a nary windy Northern wind. But that high is moving East, so that wonderful wetter Southern wind is coming in.  Thus, by the time the High Weather goes, we get the rain with the hot, humid weather pattern from the Southern wind starting on Wednesday.  So, for the next 2 days, we will enjoy that full sun and just hot enough, thankful for AC. 

Keisha, hope the boys' birthday bash was a success. Hope you are recovering today.  LOL

Sue, nice you were able to have some beach time, even if not the one intended.  And so nice to host so many that helped your DD's birthday celebration until after the clock struck midnight.  Hope you are having a good night's sleep.

Schumi, sounds nice to restock today, given the icky, wet overnight weather you are having.  And fog, hey, are you getting ready for HHN?  LOL

With that, tea is needed, and the sweater is almost ready to be removed from the chair.  Almost too cool. 

Have a marvelously wonderful Monday all.  And hey, it's the last Monday in July.  So that means, eat your cake.  That's right, on 30 July,    - and that's a yum from me.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Morning, everyone!

A very very happy birthday to Sue's daughter and to Keisha's sons! 

It's a very Monday here.....I'm trapped waiting for the repair service to come look at the ice maker in our fridge. A time window of 8 to 5 is just ludicrous. Things like this just bug me to no end and it has me in a rotten mood....to me it just reeks of poor customer service. A day of accomplishing nothing outside the house when there are so many things I need to get done. 

Saying goodbye to our nice weather today....here comes the humidity with a bang. Ugh.

Absolutely no idea what I'm going to do for dinner tonight.....grocery shopping was one of the things I needed to get done today! LOL!

Hope everyone has a great.....survives Monday!!


----------



## Charade67

Up and ready early again today. Have a few extra minutes to post. Lazy day yesterday - went to church, took a nap, but did manage to finish my laundry.




Lynne G said:


> Now little one is trying on clothes. Haha, DH asked if little one is getting ready for college, and did I get her a laptop yet. Yeah, and we have picked up quite a few things already.


I wish I could get B to get some new clothes. She hates shopping. She really needs new socks and underwear, but those are no fun. We really need to start college shopping. First day of school is just 3 weeks away,



Sue M said:


> I’m not a sewer, but like Monykalyn said, maybe it can be packed from the inside? They have that mending tape that you iron on from the inside. Worth a try, can’t make it worse!


I’ll look into that. I’m also going to call the zoo and see if they have any of the shirts left.



keishashadow said:


> I’m not sure what we’re going to do. Was talked into staying @ great wolf.


I’m glad I didn’t know there was a Great Wolf nearby. B would have been asking to go there too.



Robo56 said:


> Woke up at 2 am and couldn’t go back to sleep. So decided to read a little.


I do that far too often. I have started turning the TV on and watching old 80’s shows.  Unfortunately, I often fall back asleep before I get to see how the show ends.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, glad you enjoyed the tea......I`ve only ever had Darjeeling once...ironically in NYC.


They told me it was “the Queen’s tea”. It was good, but I will probably try a different tea the next time we go.



Monykalyn said:


> And just checked rates for HHN trip-and Royal pacific price dropped, like a lot????


Oh, I want to go back so bad. I wouldn’t do the HHN part, but I would love to go back to Universal and maybe meet some of y’all.




Sue M said:


> It’s oldest DD’s birthday.


Happy belated birthday.

Time to go to work and see what fun awaits me.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone...Thank you for all the well wishes,it is much appreciated. I have had eczema for over 20 years, usually my hands or feet. I had read that when you get older it could shift to joints and eyes. I have been following my supplement and diet change pretty good. A few cheats here and there. I know now that I will always have to stay on this regiment with a little cheating here and there, if I want to keep it away.

I am so far behind but I tried to catch up the last couple of pages and peoples quoting has helped. It has been a slow but stressful week. I am still working on getting my eyes to feel better. It is coming along slowly. The sad part is this is my favorite season and the sun and heat really doesn't feel good on it. I did go to 6 flags on Saturday. We had plans for over a month to bring some friends of Liv's. I kept my sunglasses on and stayed in the shade. It seemed to help. Brian and I stayed off the rides and hung out. The teens had fun. They came back to my house for a bit after. Liv made a new friend. Her friend Dom's girlfriend came. It was our first time meeting her. Liv and her hit it off and she is looking forward to hanging with Liv. Liv was so excited. 

This weekend is the New Jersey 6 flags trip with teens. I am hoping I feel good for this one. It has been warm here again, so the A/C is on. I liked before I had hot flashes I could handle keeping the A/C off more. 

Tonight we are going to try a Mexican restaurant that Charlie went to on a field trip last school year. He was given some coupons to come back so we will try it. 

Liv is all set with her books. Unfortunately we had  to get all new ones, two of the course changed to new additions. Everything should be here before she starts school on the 12th.

Happy belated birthday to Keishashadow's sons and Sue's daughter. I hope they all had great days!
Agavegirl congrats on the prognosis, it should be a great trip.
Charade LOL I feel like that on many days with my cats. I always say after I would have to pay someone to take them!! My DH has done a few oopsies too.!!
Lynne Woot!! for 20 days till you are in Orlando!!
Pooh I hear you, I never understood such a long window. I hope you didn't have to wait all that time and it got  fixed,
Schumi Woot 5 weeks to go!! Look forward to your report. I am enjoying working on mine going to try and finish it soon.
Robo that is so sweet! I understand why you don't touch her more I never thought about that. I love that name LOL!!!!
Monykalyn Nice score on the rates!! Woot!! That is a tough decision  to make.
Mac I hope you are staying cool and doing good!
 to anyone I missed. I am hoping as my eyes get better I can follow more again. I hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in!!!  I had a busy weekend, I didn't even get to stop in over the weekend to read and catch up lol.  Sounds like everyone had some great times over the weekend - birthdays, haircuts, friends visiting for meals, tea ( which looked amazing )  and amazing warm weather!!!  

It was a busy weekend filled with working a shift at Pier 1, going to niece's performance of Frozen 2 from her drama camp she went to, supper out with the sister and brother in law, shopping, going to the new Spiderman movie ( which as really good - highly recommend seeing it if you like any of the superhero movies )  and a little house cleaning as well.  

I hope everyone has a great Monday.  I seem to have the attention of a squirrel today.  Can't focus on much.  Thank goodness I'm all caught up on things at the day job


----------



## Charade67

Happy international tiger day!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......I’m sure Darjeeling is a popular option with afternoon teas.......not one I’d choose.....I prefer Earl Grey, China or plain old breakfast tea which is my personal choice.......

bobbie....enjoy your meal out tonight........and continued good wishes with the eczema......

Pumpkin.......we all have those days don’t we! I always make sure I’m not tasked with anything important when I have a day like that........lol.......



One of those days today.........

Fog and rain this morning........sunshine and heat this afternoon........so took advantage and did three small loads of washing.......got it out and dried quite unexpectedly.......all ironed and put away! 

But, everyone seemed to want to call today........two separate friends called from abroad.....wanting to chat the day away........just hung up from one and the other one rang.......one lives in Dubai, the other is in Paris.....then brothers called......nice to be popular! 

Lovely evening........lazy evening too......but you can really see it’s getting darker earlier at nights now........it’s not even August yet! 

But........5 weeks today till are in airport hotel for overnight........


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Today was a day of “Oh, you got your hair cut!” I think I will hear that from clients all week..
Therapist 2 has officially moved out of our office. The 2 new ones will be coming next Monday. I guess I’ll have to either re-number them or start using a,b,c.  



bobbie68 said:


> I have had eczema for over 20 years, usually my hands or feet. I had read that when you get older it could shift to joints and eyes.



I had no idea that could happen. I have had eczema almost my whole life. When I was a kid I had it on my hands and feet. It’s just on my hands now. I use a cream that keeps it under control.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> going to the new Spiderman movie ( which as really good - highly recommend seeing it if you like any of the superhero movies )


Did you stay for the very end after all of the credits? Too may unanswered questions. 


TIme to do more laundry. I just got the rest of the bedding that I ordered for B’s dorm room. I want to wash it before she uses it.


----------



## PoohIsHome

My grouchy self found an attitude adjustment and the day wasn't a total waste.  

I keep a clean house but it always amazes me just how much dust one can find when you go searching.  Took all the cushions off the sofas and hoovered away the morning. Got out the step stool to dust the top of the fridge and found a bank envelope with $140!! LOL! I'm sure it made perfect sense at the time when I put it up there.....clueless now! The repairman called at noon with a better estimate of when he'd be here so Corey and I were able to make it to the grocery store after all. Parts had to be ordered so we still don't have a working ice maker, but it could always be worse.

Bobbie.....glad you're seeing improvement with your eyes and hope it continues!!

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## KStarfish82

Thank you to all!  I was going to quote, but I am typing one-handed right now and have Hope in the other!  As for sleep...yea right!  She likes her timely 2-3 hour feeds....she better get over this real fast!

I'll touch base again soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah I remember those days almost 18 years ago, Kfish.  Thanks for checking in here.  I bet she is so cute, still.  

Quiet night.  Older one has not come home from the field trip he chaperoned with the campers, little one is at a pool party, and DH is teaching tonight, so a cup of tea for me, and control of the remote.  Happy.   

Pooh, glad you got a more narrow window for the repair person.

Charade, hope the 2 new will be a good fit in your office.

Schumi, I like a good  English breakfast tea too.  I tend to use a black tea bag most of the time.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi GB in the news here with heat wave, 38c and now flood warnings. Crazy stuff.  Hope your area isn’t as bad. 
Love falling asleep to the sound of waves. Can’t hear them here, I overlook an inlet, no waves, and not close enough even if there were!  But it’s nice to look at!  Lol. 

Lynne did someone say cheesecake   Yum.  Thanks, it was nice to have some beach time!  Birthday was very nice. But they left around 9:00, not midnight lol. We’re on different time zones, so my time stamp on post may say midnight EST, but it’s 9:00 my time!  

Poohls that’s crazy I agree. 8-4 pffft!  Not even morning or afternoon. That’s bs. 

Monykalyn I saw that price drop too!  Both RPH and PBH, but nothing for HRH!  And that’s where we want to stay this trip. My friend hasn’t stayed there and wants to check it out. 

Charade hope you had a good day at work. Did the zoo have more shirts?
Cool Tiger pic. 

Pumpkin sounds like a busy weekend!

Schumi lalalala  I cant hear you!  Can’t be getting darker already!

Poohls woohoo!  Always fun to find “found money”

K star yes, I don’t miss those sleepless nights!  Hopefully it won’t be long till little Hope sleeps thru the night. 

We had a fire in town last night. I could see the smoke from our deck. Sadly it was our neighbours Bistro.  I saw the husband, this morning on the lane. He said the man living above the grocery store next door was bbq-ing on the roof deck with a hibachi and when he was done dumped the coals on the ground in between the buildings.  Who does that?  Very sad.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by for now.
Too much for me to go through and address everyone that has posted.


I'll start from scratch here tomorrow......

Leaving the porch light on in case Kfish comes to visit in the early morning hours.


Hope all the homies are doing fine and will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

A balmy good morning to ya all!  A ooh, 80 degrees at 5:30 this morning.  My little laptop decided 20 or so minutes to boot up was respectable.  Sigh.  But hey, the heat wave continues with a high of 94, warmer today, says the weather guy, and with the uptick of humidity, by this afternoon, you'll feel like it's 104 or so.  And with that uptick in humidity, and more heat today, the chance for a thunderstorm is around.  So far, he says, North and West of the City.  I'm mostly North, but hope that chance stays way West of the City.

Oh, and why yes it is.  A Taco Tuesday is here.  So when Mac comes back to check the SANS, she'll have a taco in her hand, or maybe ready to make that Taco Bell run today.

Schumi, I hope the weather is better today. Yep, in our news it's about the English heat and flooding.  Quite a summer you have had.  And yay, your ticker is getting close to less than 30 days now. 

Sue, ah, got ya.  Time they did leave was more like I would have liked.  Sad to hear the fire destruction, and yeah, how it started.  People just don't think sometimes. 

  - grab a taco or two.  Get out, it's almost August, and the summer is almost over.  Schools start next month.  Crazy, how time flies.


Tick, TIck, Tick, minus 17 more sleeps, and the 18's will be in a hotel bed.  Wooooot!  Quick summer fun to enjoy that UOAP celebration.

Ah, email said something EPIC is coming, details August 1.  Will be waiting to hear what is announced like many of us in the UO forum.  

Oh tea, Oh tea, how nice, just for me.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Happy Tacos!

Morning, homies! Popping in for a quick check. On my way down to hit the treadmill....then it's back up to shower and put my face on. The guidance counselor at the high school is meeting with the senior parents to go over schedules for next year and other odds and ends for senior year. I have to run out and drop off new patient paperwork at the office of a doctor I'm trying to get in with. I have autoimmune issues that require some out of the box thinking for treatment....finding a doctor willing to color outside of the lines is always a joy. 

@Sue M How horrible for your neighbors. People truly do not think beyond themselves far too often.

Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up and ready early again. Something must be wrong with me.
I’m going to be leaving work a little early today and taking B to the university to pick up her student ID. This weekend is going to be a tax free weekend, so we might brave the crazy crowds and do some shopping.




PoohIsHome said:


> Got out the step stool to dust the top of the fridge and found a bank envelope with $140!!


Awesome find. That would make almost any day better.



Sue M said:


> Did the zoo have more shirts?


I forgot to call. I’ll try to remember to do that today. 



Sue M said:


> We had a fire in town last night. I could see the smoke from our deck. Sadly it was our neighbours Bistro. I saw the husband, this morning on the lane. He said the man living above the grocery store next door was bbq-ing on the roof deck with a hibachi and when he was done dumped the coals on the ground in between the buildings. Who does that? Very sad.


How awful. I hope the damage wasn’t too terrible. 



Lynne G said:


> the heat wave continues with a high of 94, warmer today, says the weather guy, and with the uptick of humidity, by this afternoon, you'll feel like it's 104 or so. And with that uptick in humidity, and more heat today, the chance for a thunderstorm is around.


High of 90 here today. It is supposed to drop into the 80s for the rest of the week, but we are also getting more rain. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, email said something EPIC is coming, details August 1. Will be waiting to hear what is announced like many of us in the UO forum.


 Can’t wait to hear what this is about.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

The popups are working overtime today...hope I can get this post in.

Just rebooked our SF reservation to take advantage of the lower AP rates and drop Austin from the trip.  Saved quite a bit.  While I was at it I purchased our ROF tickets so we're all set for September 

Just need to book the Scareactor dining and drop Austin from the WDW part of the trip...does anyone know if the new tickets are refundable?  Poor guy lost his job and can't afford to go so I wanted to get back all the $ I can for him.

I can't believe the trip is so close...it has snuck up on me.

I need to get moving to the tag office for the annual renewal.

Shout out to mac, Carole, Janet, Lynne, Robo, Bobbie, Sue, monyk, pooh, Charade, kfish, pumpkin and all the homies who are reading along...have a wonderful day


----------



## macraven

Tink always good when UO hotels have a price drop!
I’m sure you are excited for your trip and hhn!

Hope Austin can sell his tickets
Not sure if wdw will do a refund

Probably not as I still have 4 park tickets left there
But they don’t expire for another ten years 
Could not get a refund from them but this was back about 4 years ago


----------



## Lynne G

TInk, if you mean Mouse bought tickets, as long as they have not been used, I think you may get a refund, or else Mac's right, can sell it.  I'd contact the Mouse  and hope they will let you return for full refund.  And yay!  To get that better price at SF, always nice when you can save even more on a trip coming up. 

Pooh, hope you find the doctor that helps you the most.  And enjoy that senior year coming up. 

Charade, wish we did a tax free week-end.  I think NJ does it, but we don't, and Delaware is tax free.  Nice B gets her college ID.  Little one and DH are going down to the university on Friday, to make sure all is right with the upcoming semester. Less than a month from now, she'll be in her dorm room. 

Good Morning Sue, hope it has been a nice one.

Hey Mac!  Hope all is well, and you're feeling good.  Just think in 2 months, some HHN fun.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning. Distinct weather change here. Yesterday I was enjoying the patio, today it’s overcast and cool. Only 65 right now, going up to 70 for afternoon.  
Heading out to meet a friend for lunch, then tonight meeting daughters to see Lion King. At the recliner theatre!  Those seats are a game changer. 
2 weeks till DL trip!  And there’s a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim yay!  

Lynne yikes that’s some weather you’re having. Try to stay cool!
17 days!  You’re almost there.  I wonder what the big announcement will be?  A new gate?  I know on August 1 they’re announcing the AP stuff. Hope they have some good things planned during our dates. 

Poohls busy day for you,  hope new doctor meets your expectations. Senior high school year is so busy, lots of activities. 

Charade happy shopping!  

Tink so sorry Austin lost his job. I have no idea if Disney refunds tickets. Is there a chance he will go in the future?  My daughter bought DL tickets on the Canadian ticket special for last Christmas trip. But then started a new job and couldn’t go. Ticket expired but when we go in 2 weeks we’ll just go to ticket booth to exchange expired ticket to a current one. She’ll just have to pay the difference. 
So if he will be going at another future date he can just hold onto the ticket.  
If ticket is already attached to MDE I don’t know if you can sell it. If it’s not attached maybe you can sell it but it may be difficult unless it’s to someone you know. Most people won’t buy tickets from unknown person due to scams.
Congrats on price drop!  Always nice. My DL hotel had 2 drops.  Nothing for HRH yet but I’m still watching.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stopping in for a quick chat!

@Charade67  no we didn't stay for the credits.  The boys were talking about it because some of their friends had seen it.  Marvel is great at keeping us coming back for more with those little teasers.  I'm sure we will watch it again once it comes out on video/ppv.  We tend to rewatch all of these over and over and over and over again lol.  I do enjoy Tom Holland as this spiderman.  Life with boys and superhero movies!!!!  

@schumigirl - I don't hear you saying that about the days getting shorter already!!!!!!!  I really do dread winter and the short days we have.  I'm just trying to enjoy the warmer weather ( which is not much this year so far ) and focus on that...and not that fall/winter seem to come rather fast here some years.  Last year, we had snow at the begining of Oct...and it never really went away after that.  it was a VERY LONG winter last year.  I hope your weather gets better and that all the crazy weather related things are not in your neck of the woods.  

@Sue M  - wow...I'm blown away by people's lack of common sense these days.  It's like if they don't see it, they don't have to worry about anything.  The self entitlement and last of common sense these days is mind blowing.  I hope you get some good weather soon.  

@Lynne G  - That is crazy hot and humid.  I like to visit places that have those nice warm temps and humidity...but to have to work and do daily living in it, would be hard.  As you have that weather...we are cool here, our air conditioning is on at work...and I have a heater on under my desk to keep my feet warm.  I'm debating putting on some socks my feet are so cold again today.  I hope you can get some relief from it soon.  That is not fun either...too hot or too cold...neither is fun.

@tink1957 - that's great on the money saving part of your trip!!!  I almost want to do a little happy dance for you lol.  I hope you can find a solution for the Disney ticket.  

@PoohIsHome - finding new doctors just plain sucks.  There is no other word for it.  I hope you find one soon that is willing to work with you.  You know your body, it would be nice if sometimes Dr's would actually " listen " to what we are saying - and not just go off of some check list that they have in their head wit the symptoms we are having or not having.  

Not much new on the home front here.  Son started work as a shop hand/ welder apprentice - until he decides if he wants to do more schooling.  There is such a lack of tradespeople here...and it will only get worse in the future.  I'm hoping he finds his niche and likes it.  

Had a busy day yesterday...worked both jobs, came home to a plate of supper waiting for me, clean kitchen and the laundry all done and folded.  The youngest son had warmed up what I had prepared the day before for supper, he had the kitchen cleaned and laundry done.  So I was very grateful for that.  He usually does all the laundry for himself and dad.  I tossed in a couple of shirts and pairs of yoga pants for him to wash with all their stuff.  It's sooo nice that he does that.  I want my sons to know how to do these things, so they can help out their significant others later in life - and so they can live on their own and know these life skills.  

Hoping to get out walking tonight...but sounds like the rain might appear here again.  Maybe it will be a night to get into the project room and work on sandwiching my quilt together.  Trying out a new recipe in instant pot...or if it's not raining...grilled burgers on the menu for tonight.  Hoping for a nice quiet evening.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> The popups are working overtime today...hope I can get this post in.
> 
> Just rebooked our SF reservation to take advantage of the lower AP rates and drop Austin from the trip.  Saved quite a bit.  While I was at it I purchased our ROF tickets so we're all set for September
> 
> Just need to book the Scareactor dining and drop Austin from the WDW part of the trip...does anyone know if the new tickets are refundable?  Poor guy lost his job and can't afford to go so I wanted to get back all the $ I can for him.
> 
> I can't believe the trip is so close...it has snuck up on me.
> 
> I need to get moving to the tag office for the annual renewal.
> 
> Shout out to mac, Carole, Janet, Lynne, Robo, Bobbie, Sue, monyk, pooh, Charade, kfish, pumpkin and all the homies who are reading along...have a wonderful day



What a shame Vicki, to lose his job so suddenly. I hope he does get something back........

Yay for the booking and RoF tickets.....we got ours last week......another box ticked! 

Hey pumpkin......just saw you pop in........how lovely of your son to do that!!! Yes, life skills are important.......Kyle was brilliant from a young age keeping things tidy and made his bed from a very early age! Some kids don’t......I’m always happy when we’re away knowing he’ll manage just fine......he doesn’t do much day to day as I’m here and he works somit wouldn't be fair to get him to come home and do stuff......that’ll come when he buys his own home........and yes, the nights are starting to get fairly dark earlier......it’s like the seasons are moving forward by about 3-4 weeks.......have a great evening......



Weather is improving.........today was warm and a bit cloudy.......brightened up lovely this afternoon. We’re lucky to have no flooding here. But yes, it’s been extreme for us in the UK. 

Yes, lunch out was with a nice group of friends today.......I hadn’t planned to go to be honest, and had brought out salmon for tonight.......but one called and I said we’d go.......didn’t have a big lunch as it’s not a place I really like, so enjoyed the salmon with a small salad.......but 10 of us and tried not to be too rowdy.......we have such a giggle! 

Then dropped a load of stuff off at the Charity store in the next big town.....it’s amazing how many clothes we acquire and don’t need...Kyle had plenty to get rid of.  

So, glass of wine tonight.......and wait to see if we get the predicted lightning all day tomorrow........more rain! 

Hope all have a good Tuesday.......


----------



## macraven

Humid earlier today but a storm rolled in and it feels much nicer now outside

(Inside the house is always the same temp
AC makes everything good...)

Taco Bell tonight

Many of you have had a full day.
Hope your evening you can relax and veg out at home

Lynne I’m sure you saw the thread about ap rates for September
What we booked at still beats those new rates

Hotels are trying to fill up September
Last week of September did not have the lower rates as rest of that month
I checked availability at RP and weekends are booked up for standard rooms
My smsm still beats the lower price Rp has listed today for S-Th

Glad I will miss Columbus Day period at UO this year
What I could find, hotel rates really have been increased from last year

I’m not one to go for bargains but it does feel nice having a sweet hotel rate for this year

And less crowded park


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, yep I am very happy with my RPR rate that beats all I have seen since.  Did get a great AP rate at SF though, that beat the rate I had before, since I could not get those earlier days added to my long ago booked rates at RPR.   

Thinking if going earlier in September next year, if these great AP rates show up next summer.  Otherwise, I have already booked for end of September into early October next year.  At least SW allows changes in bookings.  And that, for this year, airfares has got much more expensive since booking, even with the darn taking of 6 hours of fun I would have had, I will be sticking with what I booked as changed, including the 5:40am flight to the fun, as any other way coming home would be more time changing planes or more expenses if I stayed another night or took a different airline.  



Warm night, and yes rain has still not arrived, so I guess it did stay West so far.  

Schumi, hope the rain is not keeping you awake tonight.  And nice to donate clothes not needed.  

Tink, hope he finds another job, hopefully soon and one where he makes more.  

Pooh, we had grilled burgers tonight too.  I had some ground sirloin that we had bought the other day, since all wanted the steaks I had also bought and cooked last night.  That was when I made mashed and gravy.  I was hoping mashed would be left over, but no, so a quick mac and cheese went with the burgers.   

Oh my, 83 out, and just heard my AC go on again.  At least I will be comfy sleeping in the cool, not humid air.

May sweet dreams an a good night’s sleep be had by all the homies, including little Hope.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I survived another night with guests over for dinner. This time  it was one of dh’s colleague, her husband, and their 3 children ages 10, 8, and 8. Lots of kid energy that I am not used to. 
Tomorrow we might get a new roof if the weather cooperates. 


Tink - Sorry to hear Austin lost his job. I hope he is able to find a new one quickly. 

Lynne - I don’t usually take advantage of the tax free weekends (stores are usually crazy crowded) but we still need to get B a laptop, so why not save a little money?
The university allows students to get their ID via mail or they can pick it up in person. All B had to do was submit a photo along with a form of government issued ID. She picked up the ID this afternoon.

Pumpkin - We watch the Marvel movies over and over too. Last night B wanted to watch the first Captain America movie. She has a bit of a crush on Bucky.
Tom Holland has become my favorite Spiderman.

I need to get to sleep soon. I have no idea what time the roofers are coming. I want to be sure to get up early enough the get my shower before they arrive.


----------



## macraven

Well charade since you are inviting everyone to your house for dinner, when are you inviting the peeps here?

We all will leave our kids at home when we come to your place for eats.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Well charade since you are inviting everyone to your house for dinner, when are you inviting the peeps here?
> 
> We all will leave our kids at home when we come to your place for eats.


We should probably wait until the fall when the temps are more reasonable. 

I’m actually a little more annoyed with the parents than the kids.  My neighbors kids are 4.5 and 1.5. I cautioned them about the cat, that he can be unpredictable and might bite or scratch. The kids still wanted to mess with him. When I reminded them and the mom that he might bite or scratch, the mom just said that her kids needed to learn about consequences. I wonder if she would still feel that way if the cat scratched her baby across the face. 
Tonight’s kids were just very loud. There were times when the adults had trouble hearing each other over the kids, but the parents never told them to be a little quieter. I don’t like to tell people how to raise their children, but I did have to say something when they decided to play hide and seek in my house. I have the bedroom doors closed for a reason. 

I guess i’m just turning into one of those cranky old people.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all-quick catchup before bed.  Yawning as I go lol
Disney's IT is a disaster and that is a fact. ugh. Been trying to reassign tickets I bought - going to have to break down and call I guess. You get all excited for a trip and then their systems fail. 
But @Lynne G we will be there august 16-19! MNSHHP on 16th-and there in is the issue-bought tickets for Alysa and grandson Jacob and can't reassign to either. Once the frustration over the IT fades I will get the excitement back for staying at the Grand Floridian! And for the cost of the extra $25 night charge for extra adults. The Convention ticket I bought includes a water park visit, although not sure if will be able to use.



PoohIsHome said:


> senior parents


 Oh yes senior year is a fast blur! Still have to get Paige's senior pics arranged. And then it starts: announcements, cap and gown, diploma; all the college app fees...her grad party will be a very low key affair as so far the plan is to fly out 4 days after graduation to New York and on to Europe.


tink1957 said:


> Just rebooked our SF reservation to take advantage of the lower AP rates


 Hope Austin can finds his job soon!  I have a great rate at SF (rebooked awhile ago from Endless summer) but now the regular queen rooms at RPR are back and good rate! So I right now I have both RPR and SF booked. I have the AP with after 4 EP, but didn't renew P's AP - got her the buy 2 get 3 days ticket. Depends on if we will go to parks at all during day for rides-I am thinking we prob won't make it. Have UtH for Saturday, and going to Disney on the 19th to see Galaxy Edge...


Sue M said:


> A new gate?


 Yep that is what I am betting-fantastic beast land (enter through a time turner area so can have any time/place), Nintendo land, Classic monster land (with Dracula castle). 


Charade67 said:


> but we still need to get B a laptop, so why not save a little money?


 We should have waited-but I needed a new laptop bad! Good luck on shopping for those!


Charade67 said:


> Tom Holland has become my favorite Spiderman.


Mine too! and the credits were interesting...setting the scene for the new younger avengers/characters to take up the mantle.

Hey Pooh,  Robo, pumpkin, Kfish, Mac, Schumi, and anyone else I am sure I missed!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, yep I am very happy with my RPR rate that beats all I have seen since.  Did get a great AP rate at SF though, that beat the rate I had before, since I could not get those earlier days added to my long ago booked rates at RPR.
> 
> Thinking if going earlier in September next year, if these great AP rates show up next summer.  Otherwise, I have already booked for end of September into early October next year.  At least SW allows changes in bookings.  And that, for this year, airfares has got much more expensive since booking, even with the darn taking of 6 hours of fun I would have had, I will be sticking with what I booked as changed, including the 5:40am flight to the fun, as any other way coming home would be more time changing planes or more expenses if I stayed another night or took a different airline.



You got me beat Lynne!
I book a year and ten days out at the most.

With October crowds starting days before Columbus day weekend, I was done with going that time period last year.
I think I will like starting late September and leaving for back home before CD next year.

This is the first year ever I am not doing the Motherland before I hit the darkside.

You will not like that early morning flight coming home......
Last fall I booked Delta for a 5:45 am flight.
(I must have been crazy to do that and still don't know why I did.....)

Airport was empty when I got there in the early morning hours.
Went to the airport around 4ish and Delta counter did not open until 4:30
But I was first in line.........lol

Sweet dreams to all the homies..
Hey to Keisha, Vicki, Schumi, Kfish, Pooh, Sue, Robo, Monyk, charade, Pumpkin, Real, Andy, agavegirl and all my other kids here.
I know there are more of youse but I only have ten fingers and toes to count on....


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> We should probably wait until the fall when the temps are more reasonable.
> 
> I’m actually a little more annoyed with the parents than the kids.  My neighbors kids are 4.5 and 1.5. I cautioned them about the cat, that he can be unpredictable and might bite or scratch. The kids still wanted to mess with him. When I reminded them and the mom that he might bite or scratch, the mom just said that her kids needed to learn about consequences. I wonder if she would still feel that way if the cat scratched her baby across the face.
> Tonight’s kids were just very loud. There were times when the adults had trouble hearing each other over the kids, but the parents never told them to be a little quieter. I don’t like to tell people how to raise their children, but I did have to say something when they decided to play hide and seek in my house. I have the bedroom doors closed for a reason.
> 
> I guess i’m just turning into one of those cranky old people.



My kids were the worse of the bunch when we had a family with kids over....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in.  

Charade...it's hard with other peoples children.  I feel the same way.  I will probably be the same way.  I don't know what it is, or how to explain it.  They let their children set the rules...which in my books...should not happen.  I find it frustrating, that parents don't want to parent their children.  But i guess that's just me.

Lynne...it's nice to book that far in advance.  It's great you got a better deal.  Hopefully that early morning flight won't kick you in the butt too hard. We always have early flights when we fly.  We have to get to the connecting flight - main flight,,,so we end up on that 5:45 flight out of town too...and always the late flight coming in...usually 11:20 pm landing - which sucks just as much.

Monykalyn...I hope you get the ticket situation sorted.  As much as technology is great...sometimes it is frustrating when it doesn't work the way it should.  

Well...i was too tired to hit the project room tonight.  I whipped up a tasty meal of beef stroganoff in the instant pot, cleaned up the kitchen, and gave boy #1 a haircut tonight.  I got the remote...so I jumped on that lol.  Turned on Grey's anatomy as I am wanting to watch it from the begining.  I"m on season 7 now lol.  Lots more to watch .

Leaving the light on for those not able to sleep or up with those sweet tiny babies.


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk….glad your plans are falling into place....it`s a good feeling!!! yes, there are some good ideas flying around about the fourth gate...….it`ll be interesting when it`s finally confirmed!!!

mac...I remember your early flight out.......that was an early one!!!

pumpkin....yes, other people`s kids can be a nightmare...unfortunately it`s all over...we see it everywhere and yes, some parents don't seem to want to parent anymore. I love a good Beef Stroganoff......



Rain again.....but it`s warm. Supposed to be lightning all day, never noticed it during the night as forecast, but I slept incredibly sound all night.

We don't have bad flooding but further up the country from us have had horrendous flooding...….little villages with roads unpassable and a bridge washed away.....terrible.

No idea what we`re doing today......and reading Lynne had burgers last night...….sounds good......will grind some beef down today and burgers is it for dinner tonight...….

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## schumigirl

​






​

​​


​​


----------



## Lynne G

A wonderful Wednesday is here!  Yay!  And no Mac, it's not the coming home early bird flight, it's the one coming.  See, SW has only 2 direct flights that day, that early one and a very late night one.  I'd much rather be early to arrive, than arrive after midnight.  And I haven't checked lately, but since my flight home's late night flight was cancelled and replaced with crazy 2 and 3 stop flights, I decided to keep the replacement direct flight SW gave me, that now leaves at 2:30pm. Eh, nothing like coming home, 2 and 1/2 hours later, to a Friday night traffic of Columbus Day week-end.  Good thing is, I get a bonus, 3 day week-end to recover from, though. 

Yep, bought the laptop for little one a week or two ago, and have the bill for it already.  LOL  Expenses for college have started with that bigger laptop one.  I think little one already has her student ID, Charade, I think she got it when she went on that overnight orientation earlier this month.  DH keeps telling me to make sure little one is ready.  Oh, she's been ready since way before her high school graduation.  Anything she forgets, she can most likely buy there, or it's a train ride home. She's already thinking, since she also gets that bonus Labor Day week-end off, and has no classes on Fridays, she will most likely come home on Friday, whenever she decides, and I am sure, more will go back with her, than coming home with. But that's fine, as I am sure as she stays the first week, she can see what works, what is needed, and what can come home, and not return. 

Ah, Schumi's sending that rain, or was that Sue?  An oh so muggy start, even though 5 degrees cooler than yesterday.  But, no matter, a flirt with almost 90, there will be that chance to see get some rain, well lots of rain, as flood watch has been posted to start at 2pm today.  At least my car will be cleaner than it has been.  Birds have been having good aim, lately.  Windshield wiper just smears that poo most of the time. 

Oh, the dawn is starting, it was such a dark out ride.  But sun, to clouds, to rain is the forecast as said by the weather guy.  In other words, yes, we get the same forecast for summer as most of Florida.  Hence, why the heat does not bother us.  And we are smart, we stay where there's AC when getting hot, jump in the pool or enjoy water rides, when feeling hot, and stay out of the rain, by enjoying some food and drink. 

Last day of July, oh my.  That means, lots of birthdays to celebrate next month, kids start their Fall semesters, and the end of the summer routine.  Ah, after Labor Day, another 5 to 10 minutes to the evening commute, as the after school starts the rush hour earlier, like around 2:30 or so, when the high school kids get out, and all are either leaving school or the parent taxis and school buses are on the roads to take those younger kids home. 

Oh, and since it's a Wednesday, for those homies having that week day commute, and those homies keeping up with the day of the week, it's Hump Day.  Yes, as we finish today, Friday becomes a day closer, and well, the week-end too.

Hello camel reminder:

 ooh, I think that mean's Keisha put that reminder here. See, if   was here, Keisha would be around.


With that, tea is needed, the sun is up, a huge very bright ball of golden yellow in the pink and yellow horizon.  Good Morning all!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Just a quick pop in before the day takes off.  

Dropped off the new patient paperwork at the doctor's office I'm trying to establish with. Now I just have to wait for them to review and see how quickly they can get me in. At least if this practice doesn't work out I have a lead on a functional medicine practice....so there are options. I have Hashimotos.....it's an autoimmune disease managing it is a bit like trying to herd wet cats. I really do try to keep my sense of humor......but the laughs are running short these days.

@tink1957 I hope Austin is able to find another job quickly....well, one that he's happy with rather than 'just' a paycheck....you know what I mean. Losing a job is hard enough without having to take you that makes you miserable.

@Charade67 There's nothing 'old' about expecting children to accept the boundaries of your home.....and there's certainly nothing grumpy about expecting parents to control children while they're in your home. My nieces and nephew know that they're loved beyond measure......but they also know Aunt Wendy's house....Aunt Wendy's rules.

Met with Corey's guidance counselor yesterday and he's in such great shape for next year! I knew it in my head but to see it on paper was just so reassuring going into his last year. For 1st semester he'll be able to have a co-op block for the last block of the day which is perfect because he has a part-time job that he loves! He'd be able to co-op during 2nd semester if his Trigonometry class was offered during 3rd block instead of just 4th block....so instead he'll get to do something he's never done before.....Yearbook! He's been playing around with one of my older Nikons this summer and has caught a little of my amateur photography bug so he should have fun with Yearbook. I know I'm 'supposed' to be sad that it's his senior year.....but I'm just so excited for him. He's just such a good kid and has such a bright future ahead of him. 

Hope everyone stays dry and storm free today. For the end of July, I can't complain about our temps.....but here comes the rain again.  Looks like we have late-day rains straight through the weekend.

Off to start the day! Have a great one!


----------



## Charade67

Roofers arrived at 7:30 this morning just as I was waking up. I am hoping the rain hold of long enough for them to finish.

I should clarify that the kids last night weren’t being bad, just really loud.  I guess maybe there parents are just used to that volume. I am not. B has always been a quiet kid.

Pooh - I hope you are able to get in to see the new doctor quickly.
Yearbook sounds like fun. I love taking pictures, but don’t really have a photographer’s eye.

I’m off to work to escape the sounds of roofing.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

Mr Mac snored most of last night and kept waking me up
Ever have one of those nights ?

(Welll not with Mr Mac, but with your better half)

Slow start for me today
Going to plan B this morning 

Sorry I misunderstood you Lynne on your October travel
Returning home is the ugly flight 
Rush hour on the start of a holiday weekend is not fun 

Pooh,I go to an endocrinologist for my medical care when autoimmune illness first hit me
It was soon after I had my last baby when I was diagnosed 
Trial and error to find the right dosage with synthroid and vitamin d prescriptions
Last year had to start back with blood work and medical checks with doc every 3 months 
I’ve come to hate needles 

Hope you are feeling better real soon!
Meds really can help you feel better

Schumi thanks for starting my morning with a good laugh 
Minions and the liquid diet


----------



## macraven

Charade nice you had a quiet kid
I ended up with 4 loud boys 

Guess at this point in life it’s to late to ask if you want to switch ....... lol


----------



## Charade67

Nope! No switching.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a nice view of a lightning show. Nice bright white strikes I've seen so far, and boy that's loud bowling sounding in the sky.  Nothing like a little thunderstorm to arrive, after my lunchtime walk.  And boy was that a hot feeling walk.  No need to be a sweater on quite yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Pooh.......hope you don’t wait too long to see someone.....it’s frustrating waiting on things like that........

mac.....glad to start your day with a smile........  



What a dull day...........weather wise, it’s been miserable.......no lightning despite it being predicted all day......

Walked into village this afternoon for a meeting of the festival/event  committee........everyone’s happy for the Berries and Bubbles evening to be put back till Christmas.....hoping the Autumn one will be kind of like a Harvest Festival......mid October we’ll have it......

Not much else going on......visited the couple in the farm next to us, she had some chutney and a beautiful apple crumble for us......she makes the best stuff.......but, incredibly quiet day in general. 

Busier morning tomorrow......


----------



## keishashadow

Lol re lynne’s Pirate themed camel! 

Shaking head at the Pirates/Cubs brawl(s) last night.  No room for that juvenile behavior in MLB.




Sue M said:


> yikes can’t imagine hairdresser didn’t know she was cutting your top. Do you still go to her? I don’t go to the hairdresser that spilled twice on my. Once, eh, maybe a mistake. Twice=careless! So I go to one person for haircut and another salon for colour!
> Love that bangs = Botox lol!
> Great Wolf is definitely not walking distance! We pass it on the way in to our place. I never took much notice on how long it took from passing GWL to our place. Personally I prefer to be walking distance from the park.
> Too bad we’ll miss with our trip dates.


Looks like my uber account will be getting a real workout.  GW has a shuttle but i’ve never had much luck with hotel offerings

I’d still be going to the gal but she’s now ‘away’. I believe code for incarceration, not her first rodeo, has anger management issues when she drinks.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha hope your day of celebrations is going well...


One of the best ever, fences were finally mended, hallelujah


Robo56 said:


> Mr. Keisha is a keeper......I thought you were supposed to be couch surfing. Take it easy.


No rest for the weary lol. First time ever stitch removal went sideways.  Think they were in too long, all good now. 

I managed to harm myself again tho lol. We put GD old bed into a room at our house since she sleeps over so often.  A huge, heavy wooden headboard with mutiliple shelves and drawers in a castle theme.  Goes nearly to the ceiling,  made me nervous re tipping potential so we bolted it to the wall. 

unfortunately, the metal bed frame then stuck out a bit longer than the mattress.  I lost count of how many times I dinged my shin walking around it.  Was preoccupied on Monday & gouged the heck out of my leg on Monday.  Thought GD was going to pass out after seeing all the blood.  still have a pressure bandage on it.  Good thing current on my tentnus shot lol.

What’s funny is the mr wrapped padding around the end of the bed frame.  We both looked at it and said “the exorcist”...ala how they had to pad everything in the BD.  That’s what too many HHNs will do to your brain 



Monykalyn said:


> ETA: and Keisha's boys too? did I miss a Happy Bday?


Yes, 33 & 39 but the shark cake was still a big hit. Any excuse for a party at my house lol.



Sue M said:


> Thank you all for DD’s birthday wishes. Keishashadow I must have missed your sons, Happy Birthday Wishes.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, hope Keisha’s double celebration went well yesterday.......I’m sure it was just lovely.......





Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope the boys' birthday bash was a success. Hope you are recovering today. LOL


Thanks  still have some cake lurking in the refrigerator now that i think of it. 


tink1957 said:


> Just need to book the Scareactor dining and drop Austin from the WDW part of the trip...does anyone know if the new tickets are refundable? Poor guy lost his job and can't afford to go so I wanted to get back all the $ I can for him.


Who’d you purchase the tix thru?   UT can be returned with small restocking fee if still in bag. 

Even if you linked to MDE account, you should be able to re-assign them to another person.  Supposedly, disney is honoring the value of the tix even if expired. YMMV



macraven said:


> Humid earlier today but a storm rolled in and it feels much nicer now outside
> 
> (Inside the house is always the same temp
> AC makes everything good...)
> 
> Taco Bell tonight
> 
> Many of you have had a full day.
> Hope your evening you can relax and veg out at home
> 
> Lynne I’m sure you saw the thread about ap rates for September
> What we booked at still beats those new rates
> 
> Hotels are trying to fill up September
> Last week of September did not have the lower rates as rest of that month
> I checked availability at RP and weekends are booked up for standard rooms
> My smsm still beats the lower price Rp has listed today for S-Th
> 
> Glad I will miss Columbus Day period at UO this year
> What I could find, hotel rates really have been increased from last year
> 
> I’m not one to go for bargains but it does feel nice having a sweet hotel rate for this year
> 
> And less crowded park



now i know who doesn’t go for bargins .

My dates first week in Oct just keep rising


Lynne G said:


> have already booked for end of September into early October next year.


Holy heck, you are an early bird.  What resort did you pick

I’m almost finished walking my 2020 4th of July trip as to DVC.  Crazy to have to practically use sleight of hand tricks to obtain the time/unit you want. 

it struck me I need to book 2020’s mostly the end of September next year, didn’t realize the calendar fell thusly.  now to figure out which resort for DVC portion.  I’ll probably wait till spring of next year to book the 3 or 4 nights I need at U onsite unless i’m Seeing a much lower rate than I currently have for this year’s dates.

PSA




macraven said:


> You got me beat Lynne!
> I book a year and ten days out at the most.
> 
> With October crowds starting days before Columbus day weekend, I was done with going that time period last year.
> I think I will like starting late September and leaving for back home before CD next year.
> 
> This is the first year ever I am not doing the Motherland before I hit the darkside.
> 
> You will not like that early morning flight coming home......
> Last fall I booked Delta for a 5:45 am flight.
> (I must have been crazy to do that and still don't know why I did.....)
> 
> Airport was empty when I got there in the early morning hours.
> Went to the airport around 4ish and Delta counter did not open until 4:30
> But I was first in line.........lol
> 
> Sweet dreams to all the homies..
> Hey to Keisha, Vicki, Schumi, Kfish, Pooh, Sue, Robo, Monyk, charade, Pumpkin, Real, Andy, agavegirl and all my other kids here.
> I know there are more of youse but I only have ten fingers and toes to count on....



Glad you agreed to move things back a week, it has to be less crowded than over Columbus Day.  It was getting a bit unmanageable with the crowds.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lynne G

Well that was a fun ride home.  Streets were rivers and ooh a lightning strike close enough to have the hair on my arms stick up.  Glad I had rubber tires under me.  Happy to be home, hearing some very loud rumbles from the sky.

Ooh ouch Keisha!  Nothing like injuring yourself.  Hope it heals quick.  Yeah, that would have been me too.  Glad to hear party was a success and even cake left over.  Sweet!  

A what for dinner?  Probably my go to pasta. Easy as stormy day.  

Hope all are enjoying a nice end of day, today.  Guess some of us will be online seeking what EPIC stuff is said at 10 tomorrow morning.  What a way to welcome August.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, love the Exorcist thoughts...….lol.....hope the leg is doing better today...….poor GD!!! Must have been a sight...…..hope you enjoyed that left over cake...….

Lynne.....journey home didn't sound fun......but pasta is an easy dinner.....why not....ideal for mid week...…..yep, look forward to this announcement finally being made public!!!! Should be a good one... 

Hope Charade`s roof works is going well...……..



Lazy night watching tv after a day of not doing much at all......when the weather looks like this you just don't want to do much.....

Burgers were delicious tonight....and so filling...…..Tom has his in a bun, Kyle and I prefer them on a plate and eat with a knife and fork.....we`re weird apparently......

Last day of July.....this month has flown past!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Not weird Schumi.  I am not fond of any burger bun, so I always eat on just a plate.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Doing cartwheels!!!! Got home after running errands and the new doctor can get me in at 8:15 Monday morning!! 

@macraven Part of my problem is that Synthroid doesn't work for me as my body doesn't convert T4 to T3. I have to take Armour Thyroid to get the T3. I've tried different Endocrinologists and the first thing they want to do is take me off of Armour 'because it's not the standard of care'. If I had a buck for every time I've heard that line. Hashimotos is the real beast to tame. I think it must've just been a footnote during one lecture for most during med school as most doctors I've encountered think it's just one of things 'you have to live with' rather than managed to preserve quality of life.

Off to start dinner!


----------



## macraven

Pooh check out the thyroid thread on the Dis 
I started posting In it years back 
I think another person takes armour also 

My insurance won’t cover synthroid so I’m a cash customer 
They only cover levothyroxine which I can’t take
I have had great endo’s in Chicago and found a great doc when I moved to Georgia 

If armour works for you that is great!
I’ve read about that med on the endocrine websites I use 

Been watching the weather xhannel
Some awful storms are starting 

Glad Lynne made it home safely from
her downpour drive home


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. The rain stayed away today so we were able to get a new roof. 
Today I had lunch with a friend I haven’t seen in years. She and her son were in town because he is considering the aviation program at the local university.  I just wish we had a little more time to catch up.



macraven said:


> Mr Mac snored most of last night and kept waking me up
> Ever have one of those nights ?
> 
> (Welll not with Mr Mac, but with your better half)



I get this with dh a lot. He says I snore too, so I guess we wake each other up. The big difference is that dh can go back to sleep quickly, but I takes me a while to g back to sleep.



keishashadow said:


> I managed to harm myself again tho lol. We put GD old bed into a room at our house since she sleeps over so often. A huge, heavy wooden headboard with mutiliple shelves and drawers in a castle theme. Goes nearly to the ceiling, made me nervous re tipping potential so we bolted it to the wall.
> 
> unfortunately, the metal bed frame then stuck out a bit longer than the mattress. I lost count of how many times I dinged my shin walking around it. Was preoccupied on Monday & gouged the heck out of my leg on Monday. Thought GD was going to pass out after seeing all the blood. still have a pressure bandage on it. Good thing current on my tentnus shot lol.
> 
> What’s funny is the mr wrapped padding around the end of the bed frame. We both looked at it and said “the exorcist”...ala how they had to pad everything in the BD. That’s what too many HHNs will do to your brain


Are we going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap?



schumigirl said:


> Hope Charade`s roof works is going well...……..


The roof looks great and we have an extra box of shingles left over. Hopefully we won’t need them for a long while, but we will keep them in storage just in case.



PoohIsHome said:


> Doing cartwheels!!!! Got home after running errands and the new doctor can get me in at 8:15 Monday morning!!


Awesome. Glad they were able to get you in so quickly.

Add me to the thyroid club.  Mine is a fairly recent diagnosis. So far I seem to be doing well with Levothyroxine. I have an appointment at the end of the month to check.

I should get some sleep, but we had a very late supper, so I don’t think I will be going to bed soon.


----------



## macraven

Bubble wrap keisha........  


Good one Charade!


----------



## macraven

August 1st means......

time for.......... 



 





Tink  (aka Vicki)


----------



## schumigirl

​





​






​​


Have a great day Vicki......hope it`s a good one...…..


----------



## tinydancer09

Drive by. 

Been thinking about you all a lot lately! We have our annual September trip booked and we’ve been considering a RIP tour this year. Made me think of the tours you guys usually book and go hmmm. Any meet ups planned this year? 

As many of you know my wedding was last fall after hubs returned from deployment. Hurricane Michael hit just 20 some days prior and my life has been a whirlwind in hyperdrive ever since. This month is the first time I’ve actually been able to chill since October. Cat 5 hurricanes are absolutely no joke and I hope none of you ever have to know what I’m talking about. 

Hubs is going up for a job in Jacksonville FL, so I’ll be even closer than I am now. We’re currently house hunting in anticipation of getting the job. We’ll likely only be 2.5 hours to UOR which is exciting for me. 

Anyways. Any plans or meet ups this year? Any tours that need extra peeps? Depending on our house buying situation we might be in! 

I’ll be back later (probably tomorrow) to check in. Cheers and I hope everyone is doing amazing! Miss having the time to sit and talk.


----------



## schumigirl

​


​​



​​





​





Lynne....yep.....I prefer burgers that way......even in a restaurant I`ll eat with a knife and fork......does get some funny looks, but as someone who has crowns.....it makes sense.....lol......buns I`m not fond of......but will eat some......especially if it`s the donut burger at Teak!!!! 

Charade....glad to roof went well...….

mac.....that freight train never stops!!!! lol......although I think it was me last night.......oops!!!!! 

Pooh......congrats about the appointment Monday...….hopefully you`ll get some resolve to your issues.....not an easy thing to deal with.




It`s raining...…..still. 

But, it`s August...…….I can say we go to Orlando next month   

Cannot wait!!!! And apart from Tom`s birthday later in the month we have no real plans this month...….usual lunches and meets with friends.....but no weekends away...…..

Grocery shopping this morning and looking for sandals...….tried online but found somewhere that sells them in a town around 25 miles away...so will go and see if they have anything suitable.....if not, back to online. 

Have a great Thursday everyone...……..


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Today should be interesting. We have 2 new therapists starting Monday and the boss hasn’t even added them to the scheduling software yet. 

Happy birthday Tink. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Tink!  Hope your birthday is awesome.  

Well. My work computer is ready to not work anymore.  So hoping for a new one.  Mine is at least 3 years old.  

Ah, the take your chance for another downpour.  I do not want to win.  Last night, storms were intense, trees down blocking roads, and major flooding in some areas.  But drier today, sun and clouds so far, but gorgeous sun right now, so time for lunchtime walk before any bad weather decides to arrive.

Oh and hey TinyD, hope I get to say hi to ya this Fall if you are going to be there when I am.  And woot!  If you do become FLA residents.


----------



## RAPstar

Can you believe that my boyfriend had never seen Hocus Pocus until last night? I was shook I tell you. SHOOK!!! But that has been remedied and now he is no longer uncultured lol.

Also we got our tickets to go see IT 2 today! So excited!!


----------



## Charade67

I’ve never seen Hocus Pocus.


----------



## keishashadow

I missed some goodies last post...


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...it's hard with other peoples children. I feel the same way. I will probably be the same way. I don't know what it is, or how to explain it. They let their children set the rules...which in my books...should not happen. I find it frustrating, that parents don't want to parent their children. But i guess that's just me.


I call them free-range children.  They tend to grow up to be very needy adults


Charade67 said:


> Roofers arrived at 7:30 this morning just as I was waking up. I am hoping the rain hold of long enough for them to finish.


That is early indeed. Same here, despite the ordinance no construction until 8:30 am


macraven said:


> Good morning homies!
> 
> Mr Mac snored most of last night and kept waking me up
> Ever have one of those nights ?
> 
> (Welll not with Mr Mac, but with your better half)


Lol i gift that sort of symphony every night to the mr.  Good thing he apparently has a mild hearing loss


schumigirl said:


> Walked into village this afternoon for a meeting of the festival/event committee........everyone’s happy for the Berries and Bubbles evening to be put back till Christmas.....hoping the Autumn one will be kind of like a Harvest Festival......mid October we’ll have it......





Lynne G said:


> Ooh ouch Keisha! Nothing like injuring yourself. Hope it heals quick. Yeah, that would have been me too. Glad to hear party was a success and even cake left over. Sweet!


I’ve always been a confirmed klutz


schumigirl said:


> Janet, love the Exorcist thoughts...….lol.....hope the leg is doing better today...….poor GD!!! Must have been a sight...…..hope you enjoyed that left over cake...….


Hehe scary how the mind works at times.  I overheard her telling one of her buddies at gymnastics today, they both turned to look at me and I made a scary face.  Should’ve seen the look on their faces 


macraven said:


> My insurance won’t cover synthroid so I’m a cash customer


Talk about scary.  i dread when we need to shift over from current insurance when the mr retires


Charade67 said:


> Are we going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap?


Ooooh, i just love to pop bubble wrap.  Two types of people in the world, those that are compelled and the ones that look at us sideways



Charade67 said:


> The roof looks great and we have an extra box of shingles left over. Hopefully we won’t need them for a long while, but we will keep them in storage just in case.


Hmmph, never thought to ask for our leftover ones.  Smart idea


Charade67 said:


> Add me to the thyroid club. Mine is a fairly recent diagnosis. So far I seem to be doing well with Levothyroxine. I have an appointment at the end of the month to check.


Wow, more than a few in our little group here.  Wonder if that ratio is the norm for general population?


RAPstar said:


> Can you believe that my boyfriend had never seen Hocus Pocus until last night? I was shook I tell you. SHOOK!!! But that has been remedied and now he is no longer uncultured lol.
> 
> Also we got our tickets to go see IT 2 today! So excited!!


No idea presale started for IT.  Will put it on my to do list.  

So, Andy, you really need to start vetting your BFs better lol.  It’s on regular rotation here starting end of August.


Charade67 said:


> I’ve never seen Hocus Pocus.


Whaaaaaat? Have you seen Nightmare Before Xmas?  

If you enjoy any of the following (great) actresses, they are at their best in this classic:

Bette Midler as Winifred "Winnie" *Sanderson*.
Kathy Najimy as Mary *Sanderson*.
Sarah Jessica Parker as Sarah *Sanderson*.


----------



## keishashadow

_Happy Birthday Vicki!_


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Ooooh, i just love to pop bubble wrap. Two types of people in the world, those that are compelled and the ones that look at us sideways


I saw a cute meme comparing popping bubble wrap to drugs, but I can’t find it anywhere. 


keishashadow said:


> Whaaaaaat? Have you seen Nightmare Before Xmas?


Haven’t seen that one either.


----------



## macraven

I must be related to Charade.
Haven't seen those movies either.

In fact, its been too long since I went to see a movie.....


----------



## Charade67

We are having a nice thunderstorm right now - crazy winds and hail. I can’t find the cat anywhere. He has found a really good hiding place.


----------



## macraven

Shake a bag of kitty treats and kitty will come running......?


----------



## Lynne G

Did see that movie more then once, and have to say, not a fan.  Sorry, just not.  

Just missed that cell of rain.  Some light rain and that was it.  Charade, hope you’re done with the rain now.

Chilling.  Went to the mall, crowded for some reason, but we saw not much of anything.  Saw a nice pair of heels in a gun metal blue, but price and little one remarking I would not wear them, and they stayed on the table.  Saw a pair of white flats, but not that interested in them either.  At this time in summer, they even needed to be a lower price.  Little one did get two shirts I know she will wear.  Most stuff looks great on her.  She did try on a bright magenta colored dress, but it was my turn to say, she’d never wear it.  That went back in the rack.  On the way home, we just had to stop for ice cream.  It was that kinda evening.

Well, third amusement park universe.  We will definitely go to Orlando when it is completed.  Why we are doing cruises these next 2 years to wait it out.

Thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow.  I so need to enjoy this 3 day weekend.  And hope when I go back to work on Monday, my IT person better fix or replace my laptop pronto.  Had troubl connecting all day today.  Fine when your laptop has all on it, but mine is a dumb one, and all I have to connect to do my work.  Pain in the tush day.  On a positive note:  I did clean out three 5 drawer file cabinets and two of mine.  More than a few bags of shredded papers, folders, and books tossed.

Almost time for bed for me.  DH is not feeling well, so we both did not get a good night sleep last night.

Have a nice night all, and hope the cat is no longer traumatized from the storm noise.  

Later, and sweet dreams.  Zzzzzz


----------



## Charade67

The worst of the storm is over and the cat has emerged from his hiding place. I’m guessing he was hiding under a bed. 
 I order the cat’s litter through a subscription service. They recently introduced new cat treats. They sent a sample with my last order. I gave it to Caspian tonight. I think I have discovered kitty crack. I have never seen him that enthusiastic about food. 

We are going shopping tomorrow. I hope I can talk B into getting some new clothes. 

Lynne - I hope your husband is feeling better soon and you both can get some sleep.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Birthday Tink! August is a good month for Birthdays!

Been busy week, and DH wants to back to lake for his birthday tomorrow. That will be 4 out of 5 weekends at the lake. His mom bought a pontoon so have to go check it out. I've gone through gallons of sunscreen this summer. 
Bratty chickens are settling down now that they are laying eggs. Love getting the blue ones. But I am afraid our bossy Daisy hen is sick. She hasn't seemed to be herself-although she is still eating and drinking fine. Hoping it is just the heat, and possibly starting a molt-don't think she's laid an egg for a few days but she's soft so not one stuck in there (sorry if TMI LOL).  She's gotten lots of cuddles lately while I do checks on her. 


RAPstar said:


> Can you believe that my boyfriend had never seen Hocus Pocus until last night? I was shook I tell you. SHOOK!!! But that has been remedied and now he is no longer uncultured lol.





Charade67 said:


> I’ve never seen Hocus Pocus.


 What?? Yeah that gets played every time on TV - I also have the book-it is bundled with the sequel. Saving it to read until October. Hocus Pocus and Christmas vacation are holiday staples around here.

Bit cooler today-have had some storms overnight and cleared things out it seems.


----------



## macraven

And another night I sit up so I can do a shout out to a homie....

well, the love interest of one of our homies......


 

to Monyk 's main squeeze....Mr Monyk


Worked on this  all evening just for him.....


(Monyk, I saved you from baking another cake this week.....)


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Oh and hey TinyD, hope I get to say hi to ya this Fall if you are going to be there when I am.  And woot!  If you do become FLA residents.


We actually already live in FL. We're in Tallahassee currently which is 3.5-4 hours. If we're in Jax already though that would be a quick drive down for a meet up in the parks even if we can't do anything else though! Our annual trip is Sept 14-21 this year. RPR from 17-21 for now. We'll be on the disney side (not doing parks) for September 14-17 with parents in law. 



RAPstar said:


> Can you believe that my boyfriend had never seen Hocus Pocus until last night? I was shook I tell you. SHOOK!!! But that has been remedied and now he is no longer uncultured lol.
> 
> Also we got our tickets to go see IT 2 today! So excited!!


Husband still hasn't. Forgot to put that in the pre-wedding paperwork. Tonight I learned he has a very large skill set for star trek trivia. Who knew??? not me.



Hope everyone is having a wonderful night.


----------



## macraven

Looks like I will miss you this september.
I arrive sept 29.....
Lynne does also I believe.

I think you should change your trip dates and come hang out with the cool kids in late September.......

I might be off on some of the names but schumi will be at UO the month of September, Lynne, Janet/keishadow, myself, and it slips my mind who else would be there that week.
when a person ages, ahem...we screw up all types of facts.....If you do the parks earlier in the month, their will be other homies there at that time also.
Schumi is in her own category.  She and her main squeeze will be at UO for a month in september
Tink i think will be there the middle of the month.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......mix me with the compelled group.......bubble wrap is one of the best things about getting parcels through the post! Although every time I hear the word compel.......reminds me of that line from The Exorcist.......lol........then straight to Austin Powers who needs a young priest and an old priest  Love those actresses.......except SJP! Even in SaTC.......my niece however loves her.......lol........

Lynne.......hope your husband feels better. I have a slightly off colour one too last night and today.......just a bit off.......slight sore throat, slight ache and bit of a headache.......day of nursing him better I think! Hope you enjoy your longer weekend...

Charade.....enjoy your shopping day, hope you get some nice things......

MonyK....... to Mr MonyK.........sounds a lovely way to spend a birthday.......have a great weekend........

mac.....yes, there’s a few of us around in September and into October......hoping to meet with some if we can........hopefully times will work out even for a quick meet........



Friday.........yes, DH isn’t on top form today.......so doubt we’ll go far at all.....poured him a rather large honey bourbon last night......seemed to knock him out so at least he slept.....even if I didn’t .........lol.......will make him a curry for dinner from scratch today.......full of good spices to combat anything! 

Got a couple of birthdays to buy for this month........not many, not as busy as September is for us........but excluding Tom, I think we have five birthdays and two anniversaries........one’s a teenager so that’s just money.....easy gift! 

Dull and grey again today........where is our sunshine! 

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is.  And all are awake.  DH is still congested, but I think with not sleeping well last night, all were passed out by 11.  Older one had a late field trip, the day before, and he got home late, then last night, late night at camp.  So he was tired, and little one knew early rising today, so she was in bed early too.  Usually the kids are the last to bed on weekend nights, as midnight or so is their normal time I holler get to bed. 

Schumi, I hope you feel better quickly.  Hope a nice cup of tea helps.  Hope your DH feels better too.

MonyK, nice that you get more time on the lake.  A very happy birthday  to your DH.  And hope Daisy hen is back to herself eating and being an egg laying chicken.

With that, it’s the dad alarm today.  Thankfully it is him to do the help with little one’s college stuff.  A few things need to be straightened out, in person.  So both are college bound this morning.  Older one has camp, so me, ah, a lovely, quiet morning, with some tea, and will make some eggs and bacon too.  So nice to be relaxed.



Hope all are enjoying this August day.  And ah, sorry TinyD, will miss ya by a week or two, and oh, I thought maybe u were still in GA.  My DH did training in Jax one year, when older one was a baby.  It was the first time older one got oohed at, and held by Hooter waitresses.  Hope you do move there,  it would be nice if you could meet up, as a shorter drive would u have. 

Ah, dad alarm is sounding louder.  Good go.  The mom alarm may be more of a hurry one.


----------



## macraven

Sending mummy dust to all those not well now
Hope all recovery quickly so you can enjoy the upcoming weekend


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick morning drive by!
Thanks for baking the cake Mac, and bday wishes for the hubs! Reminds me I gotta pick up his giant cookie from Cookie Company today on way home. Middle has band til 9pm tonight. Told DH he and boy can take off earlier for lake, I will wait for middle kid-this way he can haul the jetski back up to that lake in daylight.  Middle and I will go up when she gets home, and I work today anyway.


tinydancer09 said:


> RPR from 17-21





macraven said:


> Tink i think will be there the middle of the month.


And Pattyw (9/21-9/30) and I will be there in middle too-my dates are 18-23rd (either at SF or RPR-haven't decided yet but probably at SF)
Suppose I should actually work now...TGIF!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before going shopping.

Happy birthday to Mr. Monyk. Hope y'all enjoy the lake.

TinyD - My husband used to live in Tallahassee. He got 2 of his degrees from FSU.

Hello to everyone else. Hope y'all have a great Friday.  
We are heading out to Roanoke to shop. Hmm...Red Robin or Smokey Bones for lunch?


----------



## schumigirl

Has Patty changed her dates then??? I think I have her coming and leaving later on the September thread, didn't think she was leaving till the 5th Oct and doing the tours???? .........okaydok…..

Lynne...…..thanks we all better too....hope your DH feels much better for the weekend......sucks to be poorly then!!! Bacon sounds nice.....will have some tomorrow...…..


The heat is back!!! Yep, we have sunshine and warmth.....and a full two loads of washing out drying, and two sets of bedding done too ...….always makes me happy!!!! 

And I have made a curry....been simmering away all day!!! Now I wish we had grilled.....but forecast was rain. 

Never believe the forecast.…...


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Has Patty changed her dates then??? I think I have her coming and leaving later on the September thread, didn't think she was leaving till the 5th Oct and doing the tours???? .........okaydok…..


Yes she bumped her trip back a bit, hoping to catch up with her on our overlapping days


----------



## Charade67

B just successfully drove us to Roanoke. I can breathe again.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi just dropping in for a quick  to say hi... I have a lot of stuff going on here so trying to work on it without getting stressed. Have to get ready to leave on Sunday for NJ. The weather has been in the high 80's and sunny. We did have a short storm on Wednesday. Have been eating out the last 3 days with so much going on, plan on heating up some pumpkin sauce over pasta tonight, quick and easy.

My eye eczema is a little better and hoping it keeps going!

Happy Belated Birthday to Tink and Monykalyn's DH... I hope everyone had a great day.

Sending  to any family not feeling up to par!

I did have a chance to look at the new "Epic Universe" it looks amazing. I think Universal is going to out do themselves on this one. 

Have a great Friday and a nice weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just stopping in for a quick stop!

Happy belated birthday Tink

Monykalyn  your chickens sounds absolutely wonderful  I have several friends who have chickens for eggs.  If we lived out of the city, I'm sure I would have a few as well.  We had chickens growing up ( only we raised them for food  ) and it was my job to feed and water them.  They would recognize me walking out to feed them and hurry to the pen opening waiting for their food.  I don't think my parents would have liked me to make any of them my pet...although the thought crossed my mind.  Enjoy your lake time as well.  Summer goes by so fast, then poof it's gone and you realize you still want lake time.  I know it happens to me

Schumi...I'm glad Tom is feeing better.  I hate when any of the house is sick.  Your curry sounds delicious...I will be right over for a bite.  Enjoy that warmth...we have had grey cloudy cold weather here.  

Bobbie...I'm glad your eczema is getting better.  I used to have it as a child, and it does flair up once in a blue moon for me, but nothing too bad.  It's not fun when it does flair up.  

Hopefully we get some warmer weather here soon.  It was a cold and gloomy / rainy July here.  I'm hoping we start to see some warm weather soon.  My feet are tired of being cold.  The days are already getting shorter  which means fall is coming...which is always short lived here.  I need some summer!!!!!  

We have family coming to visit this weekend.  It's a long weekend, so I'm looking forward to having an extra day all to myself.  The hubby will probably go into work to get some things done without being bothered by the phone or emails.  And the boys...they just do their own thing.  Going to enjoy some down time with family, a meal out probably and some laughs.  

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

I am officially off the family-duty clock until sunday evening.  Plan on doing as little as possible . Will say I had a ton of fun doing tie dye earlier this week, even transformed a few of my kitchen towels lol

have a loaf of sourdough bread baking, then going with breaded zucchini along with the first batch of garden tomatoes nom nom.



Charade67 said:


> I saw a cute meme comparing popping bubble wrap to drugs, but I can’t find it anywhere.
> 
> Haven’t seen that one either.


 


Charade67 said:


> Haven’t seen that one either.





macraven said:


> I must be related to Charade.
> Haven't seen those movies either.
> 
> In fact, its been too long since I went to see a movie.....


well, well, well...what have we here? Let me do the best I can (yes, i went there lol) 







 You’d like HP, it has a black cat .




Lynne G said:


> Well, third amusement park universe. We will definitely go to Orlando when it is completed. Why we are doing cruises these next 2 years to wait it out.



No parks for 2 years, that’s a looong time .  What cruises did you book?  I was surprised to see that DCL has been running some sales.  Well, sale prices for them lol


schumigirl said:


> Janet.......mix me with the compelled group.......bubble wrap is one of the best things about getting parcels through the post! Although every time I hear the word compel.......reminds me of that line from The Exorcist.......lol........then straight to Austin Powers who needs a young priest and an old priest  Love those actresses.......except SJP! Even in SaTC.......my niece however loves her.......lol........



Mr Big elevated SJP’s performance lol


Monykalyn said:


> And Pattyw (9/21-9/30) and I will be there in middle too-my dates are 18-23rd (either at SF or RPR-haven't decided yet but probably at SF)
> Suppose I should actually work now...TGIF!


Might want to get something on paper, although many reported their mid Sept rates have dropped at the onsite resorts

Very surprised to read patty has decided to come in earlier.  Good for her, that long stretch of time should give her a chance to connect with many I’m sure, but we were so disappointed when she changed her plans for early October.


----------



## schumigirl

Congrats to your daughter on a safe drive Charade.......her confidence will soar before you know it......

Pumpkin.....thanks......he is much better and loved the curry! Hope your weather improves soon though.......

Janet.......your cooking always sounds so good!! Yes, quiet weekend for us too.......you deserve a good chill out....been a busy week for you! We plan to do nothing all weekend too.....we can be couch buddies this weekend.......and anyone else is welcome to join in too.........



Bathrooms all cleaned, ironing all done, kitchen is immaculate as are all the other rooms.......not one bit of housework this weekend........I just won’t look at the inside of the windows to the rear of the house.......might just do the bifold doors at the back and that’s it..........

Tom just poured me a large red wine in a glass that would frighten the French!! Love it........asked him why it was only half full......lol.......  

Gorgeous wine too..........love a Friday night........


----------



## Charade67

I’m waiting while B tries on some clothes. A girl of about 13 or 14 comes out of the dressing room with several dresses, some of them formal. She hangs them on the return rack and says, “I’m so glad I play sports. That was hilarious.”
Guess she’s not a dress wearing kind of girl.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> I am officially off the family-duty clock until sunday evening. Plan on doing as little as possible . Will say I had a ton of fun doing tie dye earlier this week, even transformed a few of my kitchen towels lol



Keisha....enjoy the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love those weekends!!!!!  I'm desperately needing one of those to just recharge without anyone needing something or expecting me to be doing this or that!!!!!  I so whatever I want on MY schedule!!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Tom just poured me a large red wine in a glass that would frighten the French!! Love it........asked him why it was only half full......lol.......



Carol....that's hilarious.  My hubby doesn't drink, so when I actually sit down with a beverage he always asks why it isn't bigger...and I say...don't worry...I will drink your share after this one  
I'm hoping the weather man is right about some warmer weather coming our way.  It's the perfect weather...nice and warm...but not too warm...around 25C or 77F.  Which I'm sure some of you are like What the Heck...that's cold.  That just makes it so my house is not too hot to sleep.  Our back yard gets direct south light...so it's always about 10 degrees warmer and can get close to 38C ish or around 100-110F .  but I will NOT complain in it's warmer than that!!!!

I forgot to mention the new Universal announcement.  It looks like it will be amazing.  I'm pretty sure they will hit it out of the park.  I think they know what people are wanting, and they learned lots with the HP addition and what it did for them...I really can't see them NOT try to achieve that again.  

The manager left early...looks like the kids are now playing...now I can sit back too...what to do...what to do lol.  I'm sure I'll find something to keep me occupied.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Might want to get something on paper, although many reported their mid Sept rates have dropped at the onsite resorts


Well I did check SF under the HHN tab-and yep a good drop! So cancelled the other SF and RPR reservation!  Can't believe how much it dropped. Surprised my CC didn't get a fraud alert LOL-although last time I called in late May to put a notice on my account we'd be traveling the rep said it was already there=- Must go to Florida so often it's not a surprise...


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Keisha....enjoy the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love those weekends!!!!!  I'm desperately needing one of those to just recharge without anyone needing something or expecting me to be doing this or that!!!!!  I so whatever I want on MY schedule!!!!!
> 
> 
> Carol....that's hilarious.  My hubby doesn't drink, so when I actually sit down with a beverage he always asks why it isn't bigger...and I say...don't worry...I will drink your share after this one
> I'm hoping the weather man is right about some warmer weather coming our way.  It's the perfect weather...nice and warm...but not too warm...around 25C or 77F.  Which I'm sure some of you are like What the Heck...that's cold.  That just makes it so my house is not too hot to sleep.  Our back yard gets direct south light...so it's always about 10 degrees warmer and can get close to 38C ish or around 100-110F .  but I will NOT complain in it's warmer than that!!!!
> 
> I forgot to mention the new Universal announcement.  It looks like it will be amazing.  I'm pretty sure they will hit it out of the park.  I think they know what people are wanting, and they learned lots with the HP addition and what it did for them...I really can't see them NOT try to achieve that again.
> 
> The manager left early...looks like the kids are now playing...now I can sit back too...what to do...what to do lol.  I'm sure I'll find something to keep me occupied.



Lol.......I hear you!! 25/77 is almost tropical to us over here........then folks wonder why I’m cold in Orlando at that temp!!! I’m weird.......lol.......the bulk of our land at the rear faces south west so, yes, like you it can get warmer......we hit 103F out there last week in the area surrounded by trees but still in the sun.......everywhere else was 91F. 

I tell Tom sometimes I wish he didn’t drink........then I wouldn’t have to share........  

Yes, the announcement was as expected.......it will be an amazing park when they do the full announcement. I’m sure it will be spectacular........I believe this will be a game changer for parks! 

Hope your day passes quickly...can’t be long to go now.......


----------



## macraven

Charade I tried one time taking my boys out for driving hours practice 
It lasted about 3 blocks and then I took over the wheel 

Their dad took over with them for the hours needed to drive to get their license 

I am not a good passenger with teens being   the driver 

Is everyone ready for the weekend !

I’m waiting for the predicted storms that will hit here within the next 12 hours 
Only plans I had for Saturday was to shop for a new purse and whatever else was on sale
And go buy cat food....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Charade I tried one time taking my boys out for driving hours practice
> It lasted about 3 blocks and then I took over the wheel
> 
> Their dad took over with them for the hours needed to drive to get their license
> 
> I am not a good passenger with teens being   the driver
> 
> Is everyone ready for the weekend !
> 
> I’m waiting for the predicted storms that will hit here within the next 12 hours
> Only plans I had for Saturday was to shop for a new purse and whatever else was on sale
> And go buy cat food....



I’m ready to do nothing this weekend Mac.........no plans at all........love it!! 

Did you get a new computer or are you sorted with the one you have......hope you get your new purse.......and anything else that takes your eye! Hope the storms aren’t bad!!! 



Is it common for folks to teach their kids to drive over there...........over here it’s common to use a proper driving instructor.......costs a pretty penny, but worth it.....they use the driving school cars......Kyle did have his own car ready for when he passed and for practice......but the instructor did most of it........saves any tension! 

Been watching some tv from a few years ago.......a program called Hamish Macbeth.......Robert Carlyle (if you know him) is in it.....very Scottish show......so funny......some of my English friends don’t get it....but it’s clever. Always makes me a little homesick.........or that might be the wine........

Clear skies so Kyle and friend have the telescope out.......might go and have a look later when it’s completely dark. She wasn’t as keen at the beginning but now she enthuses about seeing planets up close as much as we do.......she’s one of us now!!! Lol.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet.......your cooking always sounds so good!! Yes, quiet weekend for us too.......you deserve a good chill out....been a busy week for you! We plan to do nothing all weekend too.....we can be couch buddies this weekend.......and anyone else is welcome to join in too.........


It sure hit the spot! Lol 


schumigirl said:


> Tom just poured me a large red wine in a glass that would frighten the French!! Love it........asked him why it was only half full......lol.......


Never heard that saying, good one


schumigirl said:


> s it common for folks to teach their kids to drive over there...........over here it’s common to use a proper driving instructor.......costs a pretty penny, but worth it.....they use the driving school cars......Kyle did have his own car ready for when he passed and for practice......but the instructor did most of it........saves any tension!


A rite of passage, for the parents that is. I taught my mom to drive too.  Give me a kid any day!who ever coined the expression “...drives slow as an old lady...” never met her

The high schools in our area used to offer driver’s ed. Liability/insurance issues put an end to that a decade or so ago.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It sure hit the spot! Lol
> 
> Never heard that saying, good one
> 
> A rite of passage, for the parents that is. I taught my mom to drive too.  Give me a kid any day!who ever coined the expression “...drives slow as an old lady...” never met her
> 
> The high schools in our area used to offer driver’s ed. Liability/insurance issues put an end to that a decade or so ago.




Yeah, I grew up hearing that “frighten the French” as an every day expression, but never understood the meaning behind that expression till I was maybe 11 or 12....it made sense then. 

It does seem to be more common in America than here.......you did well teaching your mother! My mother has the attention span of a gnat......wouldn’t work....thank goodness she doesn’t want to drive.......

Almost bedtime for us over here.........Kyle and friend are still outside watching Andromeda in the sky......we came in.........as the wine was waiting.......  

Planning to sleep late tomorrow......we’ll see.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I taught both my kids to drive, and little one has driven so much everywhere, that her friends are amazed how much I have let her drive.  It has been over a year for her now.  I like being a passenger, as get to see more of what we go by, then when I drive.  The comments on the driving still sometimes sound, usually it is a sound.  Annoys her, but I just can’t help it. 

Steak on grill, as I had picked up another one,  Baked beans and fresh tomatoes was the rest I had for dinner.  Older one said he was not fond of steak again, my response was to get your own whatever to eat.  He had the steak.  Full now, and relaxing,

Score for lower price hotel bill, MonyK.  Thinking for our trips in a double of weeks, we could meet up near the mouse, or wherever  you  think would work for you, any time on the 17th.  That day is the first full day we have, so other than most likely getting a later start, due to our late night arrival the night before, we are game.  Though little one said, she would get up early if you wanted a breakfast meet up.  If you don’t have my cell number, let me know.  I respond to texts and calls significantly more than I do by checking the Dis, when I am on vacation.

Have a lovely night.  I would go to dinner at Keisha‘s and sip wine with Schumi.  Lovely way for all of us to spend a Friday night.

And Charade, you can borrow little one, she is a good driver, and enjoys clothes shopping,  Today, we ended up with only a sleeveless tank for her.  And she actually said, guess I should get started getting my stuff ready for school.  DH is still asking why she needs to stay in a dorm, but I said hey, what we are paying for that is not that unreasonable.  At least we agreed for this first year semesters. 

No wine for me, but some tea.  Rich dinner needs that smooth cup of tea.  If I had coffee, may not sit right.  And hey, I need to go to bed tired, not wound up.


----------



## Charade67

We are done with a long day of shopping. B did very well on the drive to Roanoke (almost an hour). The only incident we had was when an impatient man passed her and then hit his brakes as soon as he pulled in front of her. She almost didn't stop in time. 
Lunch was burgers at Red Robin, and then we went to the mall. I got B new socks and underwear (boring), several new shirts, and a pillow for her dorm room. She bought herself a new purse and a book. I also purchased new pillows for our daybed. After the mall we stopped at Best Buy to get a new laptop. We also stood around awhile and drooled over the new 8K televisions. 



bobbie68 said:


> I did have a chance to look at the new "Epic Universe" it looks amazing. I think Universal is going to out do themselves on this one.


 I can’t wait to see what they are going to do with this. We probably won’t be visiting Universal again until the new park is complete.




schumigirl said:


> Congrats to your daughter on a safe drive Charade.......her confidence will soar before you know it......


Thanks. She really doesn’t want to drive, but it is a necessity where we live. We don’t have public transportation in my town.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm hoping the weather man is right about some warmer weather coming our way. It's the perfect weather...nice and warm...but not too warm...around 25C or 77F.


 77 sounds lovely. I don’t like extreme temperatures in either direction.  In my dream world the temps would always fall between 65 and 80F.



macraven said:


> Charade I tried one time taking my boys out for driving hours practice
> It lasted about 3 blocks and then I took over the wheel
> 
> Their dad took over with them for the hours needed to drive to get their license


Both dh and I are nervous about teaching her how to drive. I don’t know how other parents do it. 



schumigirl said:


> Is it common for folks to teach their kids to drive over there...........over here it’s common to use a proper driving instructor.......costs a pretty penny, but worth it.....they use the driving school cars......Kyle did have his own car ready for when he passed and for practice......but the instructor did most of it........saves any tension!


It is fairly common for the parents to teach their children. B has had profesional lessons twice, but they are quite expensive. We just can’t afford to keep hiring a professional until she is ready to test for her license. 



keishashadow said:


> A rite of passage, for the parents that is. I taught my mom to drive too. Give me a kid any day!who ever coined the expression “...drives slow as an old lady...” never met her


 Eeeks! I can’t even imagine trying to teach y mom. She never learned to drive, so us kids had to be her chauffeur for years. She tried to take lessons from a “professional” once, but he was horrible. He would do things like have her drive him to McDonalds so he could get coffee. The worst thing was when he had her go around a blind corner and she hit another car. It wasn’t bad, but she never would get behind the wheel after that. 



keishashadow said:


> The high schools in our area used to offer driver’s ed. Liability/insurance issues put an end to that a decade or so ago.


B’s school offered “behind the wheel”. It was a course designed for students who already had at least half of their minimum driving hours. I think at the end of the class they would administer the actual driving test. The class was either before or after school and there was a fee involved. When I was in high school driver’s ed was an actual class offered durning the school day. There was no extra fee for the class and we were taught how to drive from the very beginning. We didn’t need to have already completed a certain number of driving hours. 

I am now waiting for dh to get home from a martial arts class so we can have dinner. We had a fairly late lunch, but now I am hungry.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> DH is still asking why she needs to stay in a dorm


It’s part of the whole college experience. B could stay at home and commute to school, but we think she needs the campus life. She also doesn’t have a car or license yet, so commuting would be difficult.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Is it common for folks to teach their kids to drive over there...........over here it’s common to use a proper driving instructor.......costs a pretty penny, but worth it.....they use the driving school cars......Kyle did have his own car ready for when he passed and for practice......but the instructor did most of it........saves any tension!
> 
> 
> 
> Clear skies so Kyle and friend have the telescope out.......might go and have a look later when it’s completely dark. She wasn’t as keen at the beginning but now she enthuses about seeing planets up close as much as we do.......she’s one of us now!!! Lol.......



When we lived in Illinois, our boys were required to take a one semester class of driver education even if they never planned to get a drivers license.
The second semester class was an elective of their choice.

This was in their junior year of high school and all were 16.
 (3rd year of school)

The driving portion was not included thru the school but for the written classwork, students had to take the Illinois written test to qualify to get a license.
If they failed the test, they failed the class that semester term.

One of my boys wanted his drivers license immediately.
We took him for the driving test and he passed it a month after he turned 16
He was an early summer baby and one of the younger in his class.

The other sons had zero interest in getting a drivers license.
We had to hound them for a long time to take the driving portion of the test.
They waited until almost 20 years old before they agreed to take the driving test and get a license.
Neither one did much driving until they were going on 20.

I think they preferred being chauffered around .....by me.


So sweet that Kyle has a friend that is interested in the same thing that he enjoys
And even better since the gal has fit in well with you and Tom.
You all enjoy astronomy and she will learn so much more about it from you, Tom and Kyle.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, that is why I think she can stay there too.  Be part of campus life.  That is what my niece was talking up with her, as my niece stayed on campus all 4 of her years at the school little one is attending. She would have a car, if we let her, as my DM will sell her car to her.  But since she will be in the city, no need for a car on campus.  And parking there is way too expensive.  

And yep Mac, even though my kids are younger, little one got her license at 16, after taking a test, then practice before taking the driving test.  Older one got his at 18, mostly because we told him we were not driving him to college, that he commutes to.

Schumi, nice Kyle has a friend who is eager to join what makes Kyle happy.  Hope the sky viewing was good tonight.  Our skies are cloudy, so not much to see tonight here.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I do remember when you were taking your daughter for practice driving.

I thought you had nerves of steel.........


I cleaned up puke when the boys were sick, did bedding laundry at midnight due to that many times and it never fazed me.
Mr Mac could not deal with anything like that.

But he had patience sitting in the passenger seat when he took them for the required hours of driving...
(he did scream he told me when they were close to going off the road which just reinforced me not being a passenger in any car they drove)

Had a loud thunder clap a few minutes ago but no rain here yet.
It was 90 this afternoon but temps have really dropped down this evening to 76 now.

Looks like Florida is getting the rain!!


----------



## keishashadow

We had an unexpected pop-up storm and were rewarded with a double rainbow. Beautiful, I never cease to be amazed by them.


----------



## schumigirl

​




​
​



​
​


----------



## macraven

I still get excited it’s the weekend even though I don’t have a job!

Have a fun relaxing weekend homies


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes they should all drive.....it`s a life skill everyone should learn.....well...most folks!!! Some shouldn't be allowed a push bike!! 

mac....ah I see...….kids don't get their Provisional licence till they`re 17 in the UK. Some do teach their kids.....but most it`s the professionals. Yes, it`s expensive but hopefully they don't need many lessons.....Kyle needed probably below average on lessons, he also passed first tie which some don't, so more money being paid out. But, schools were never involved in any way. He`s a fabulous chauffeur too!!!!

Lynne I remember how worrying it is when they`re out learning......it`s something they have to do though......it`s good your daughter doesn't need a car where she`s going...….



Beautiful sunny day again today...….and DH has taken a backward turn.....he feels rough.....sore throat, high temp and general aching a little......he`s not a good patient and I`m not the best nurse!!! When the roles are reversed it works much better...….lol.....but I have been going into the sitting room where he`s laid out along one of the sofas watching the Grand Prix shows......

So......although we had no plans this weekend.....we`ll be doing even less now...….made him some chicken noodle soup.....then Kyle wanted the same soup too.....easy lunch......I`ll wait and have something in a little while.....late breakfast of pancakes and bacon.....

Where were you mac......lots of bacon was cooked


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I still get excited it’s the weekend even though I don’t have a job!
> 
> Have a fun relaxing weekend homies



Me too mac....being a lady of leisure too, I still love the weekends...….must be a throwback of my working days long ago...….


----------



## macraven

I missed the bacon?

Not the best way to start my morning 
Jk

Hope Tom feels better today
No fun being feeling lousy and sick

I’m a better wife than nursemaid when Mr Mac is under the weather 

He gets irritable and grumpy so I find errands to run ...

Hope Tom can shake the bug in record time
A sore throat can make anyone feel miserable


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, still sick bay at Schumi’s home.  I hope Tom feels better soon.  Nice you made soup for him, and rest is most of what he needs.  Sending well thoughts to Tom.

And yeah, I am a better nurse to my DH then he is to me. 

Yay for bacon   as I would be there where it is cooked.  I think just toast and eggs today.

And so glad it is the weekend.  Days to not move fast, and fun to be had.  Not sure what little one is feeling like to do today.  We have full sun and just a 30 percent chance of rain, with high close to 90.  I’d say, a beautiful Saturday for us.  And maybe that Chinese meal for dinner.  Up to older one, as I will not be serving steak today.

Keisha, I actually enjoy watching a good thunderstorm, but watching, not driving in it, or getting wet from it.  And yay, a double rainbow    was seen.  We had that happen last year, while at the Aventura rooftop bar.  They are always neat to see, even just one.

Ah, time to make some tea.  And coffee, as I think I heard little one up.  DH is already out the door.  He helps out with military funerals, when he can.   Any service member, has the right to have a military escort, with taps played, and folded up flag presented to the family.  He is lucky he can wear outdated uniforms.  Being a disabled vet for almost 4 years now, he still enjoys being part of the military, and in an easier way for him, that does not take much time out of his day. 

Time to get moving.  Little one is not fond of breakfast foods, but I can toast her a bagel, with a thin smear of cream cheese, which will satisfy her.  No eggs or regular toast for her.  She will eat bacon too, but none to be had in the house.  I need to go grocery shopping sometime today.  DH used up most of the bread, and well, no bacon and whatever else the family needs.

Hope all that are not feeling well, mummy dust sent to you all, that has well wishes in it, and a very happy Saturday to each and everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Back to school shopping day 2 for us. Well, first I need to go to the grocery store. I think next will be shoe shopping, then off to Walmart to get toiletries, cleaning supplies, and whatever else she still needs for the dorm. 




macraven said:


> When we lived in Illinois, our boys were required to take a one semester class of driver education even if they never planned to get a drivers license.
> The second semester class was an elective of their choice.


At B’s school the classwork part driver’s ed is included in their second year of PE. (First year is PE/Health, second is PE/ driver’s ed) Most students take it their sophomore year. 



Lynne G said:


> But since she will be in the city, no need for a car on campus. And parking there is way too expensive.


 I have no idea how much parking costs. The university allows freshmen to have a car on campus, but they make it really inconvenient. The freshman parking lot is far away from the main campus.



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful sunny day again today...….and DH has taken a backward turn.....he feels rough.....sore throat, high temp and general aching a little......he`s not a good patient and I`m not the best nurse!!! When the roles are reversed it works much better...….lol.....but I have been going into the sitting room where he`s laid out along one of the sofas watching the Grand Prix shows......



I hope he is felling better soon for both his sake and yours. 
When my husband gets sick he turns into a complete baby. I have very little patience for him then. 

Almost time for lunch. Guess I’ll do that before going to the grocery. Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne maybe your daughter will enjoy breakfast foods once she is at college 
Your husband does a great gift to veteran families !
I had a very touching ceremony for both parents at Bushnell

One of my boys hated breakfast food 
He changed that when he was in basic training when 19

Hope all homies are having a great day and rainfree day

Back later


----------



## keishashadow

[my day of rest lasted till noon. Back in car chauffeuring sigh. Might as well hit the grocery store while I’m out lol
QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 60913871, member: 149559"]
So......although we had no plans this weekend.....we`ll be doing even less now...….made him some chicken noodle soup.....then Kyle wanted the same soup too.....easy lunch......I`ll wait and have something in a little while.....late breakfast of pancakes and bacon.....
[/QUOTE]
Chicken soup can cure most ills


macraven said:


> He gets irritable and grumpy so I find errands to run ...


Mine is like an animal, slinks off and hides.  Hayes being babied when sick, go figure & doesn’t like chicken soup. He’s all about beef veg


Lynne G said:


> . We had that happen last year, while at the Aventura rooftop bar. They are always neat to see, even just one.


Never wandered over but view does lol great from pics Ive seen, can imagine it during a storm!

Have been on cruise ships, not fun in any sense when u see the water sloshing out of the pools


----------



## Monykalyn

SLept in, trying to get motivation to get moving-after 2 cups of coffee and breakfast casserole. Middle kids last night of band camp cut short with flash flood warnings-so we got on road a bit earlier. Raining when we left Springfield, but stopped before we were even 1.2 way to lake. In-laws bought a pontoon, so taking that out for a bit, probably go to someplace on water for lunch. Mostly cloudy today, and feels a bit cool with breeze on deck.  Need to do some shopping, may hit the outlets later today.

Both older kids preferred having me teach them once they got basics down-DH isn't great for giving detailed instructions ie he says -turn on your blinker when you near the turn. I say-we will be turning right in 3 blocks, get ready to turn on signal and slow down, street is coming up here ok slow down a bit etc.  Both the girls wanted their license right away too-but then they both had cars given to them. In fact took middle kids car to Lake and I may take it over in the fall-it is a 2015 Ford Escape, and I need to stop putting miles on the 4Runner (2001). She can drive the 4Runner around town, to school etc. I love my truck but I am putting 200-300 miles a week on it some weeks. 

Lynne that is so nice of your hubby to stay active in that way. I'm sure the military families appreciate it. I sent you a message about meetup in couple weeks. 

Need to get on middle kid about college tours. Pretty sure we will tour at least one campus near Orlando in September. I'm hoping she ends up at same school her older sister is at-UofA Fayetteville. It is a big enough school that she will have a different experience than sister, but still close enough for her to come home when she wants-plus I suspect she's gonna get some money to go there. She will likely get a full ride to go Missouri state in town-but she wants to be "away" from home. But middle child stubbornness at doing anything resembling what older one did is kicking in.

HOpe Tom feels better soon!!

Suppose I'd better get moving LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the good wishes re sick husband.......looking a little better tonight.......

Janet the thought of being on a ship while it’s swooshing around terrifies me!! Actually the thought of being on a ship........lol......

Aventura is fine for views, but as a bar it lacks something.......no real atmosphere for us.....won’t go back again unless we want to look at those views for some reason. 



Watching an unusual Kevin Hart movie with Bryan Cranston......it’s really good.....on Amazon Prime.......strangely funny. 

Incredibly still outside tonight.......not cold nor warm......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I thought the bar in Adventura was not that good either, but we also enjoyed the views, as got some great pictures from there.  We probably won’t be back other to take a picture or two.

In honor of shark week, I will leave you with a picture from little one:


----------



## Charade67

Getting a kid ready for dorm life is so expensive. We went to Walmart today to get toiletries, cleaning supplies, and laundry supplies. I can already think of a few things that we have forgotten.  We also picked up a desk lamp, collapsible laundry basket, and back rest pillow.
B has a move in date of August 14. I can’t believe it’s almost here.


----------



## Lynne G

Little one’s move in date is 10 days later than B’s, Charade.  Yeah, we have been buying stuff for awhile now.  Getting so close, for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

All must be busy or sleeping.  Either way, I will leave the light on, though not for my kids.  Mom announced lights out in our house, that includes all electronics turned off as well.

May all our homies have dreams that will be sweetly remembered.  

Good Night.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for leaving the light on!

I hate stumbling in the dark


Saturday seems like the slow day on the San

It is catch up time for the homies that work during the week for shopping, cleaning, errands, etc

I’ll never forget how Saturday was the day I was busy with errands and getting the house back in shape
A past memory

Wait until you retire
Shopping during the week is easy

Sweet dreams everyone
See you in the morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Oh my goodness.....it`s been so many years since we did a big grocery shop on a Saturday!!! It`s not fun and I don't miss it......

We get so much done during the week with no crowds......well, except when Christmas approaches......then it`s never fun anyday!!! 



We have boiling hot weather this morning......beautiful day but apparently thunderstorms later this afternoon...…..didn't think it was to be as warm so I have a slow cooker full of diced beef in red wine and other bits and bobs.....was planning to make mashed potato.....another winter dish on a boiling hot day...….got that one wrong!! 

DH is slightly better today, but not his normal happy self....laid along a sofa waiting for the Hungarian Grand Prix to start in just over an hour. 


​​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a later start, and heat like Schumi is having, but no rain today. 

Perfect Sunday is here.  Laundry, a bit of shopping, and relaxing.  Yep, perfect Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Sending loads of Mummy dust to Schumi’s main squeeze, Tom for a rapid healing 

Hope he recovers soon and can get back to being fine again

He has a birthday coming up this month and needs to be ready to have a special meal for it 


Lynne that’s a perfect Sunday?
Laundry ?
Shopping I can understand but not the manual housework 

Rain coming in to us this afternoon


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today feels like a lazy Sunday. I might do a little bit of laundry today. If I get really ambitious I may put the new bedding on the daybed in the spare room.

I was just looking at B’s school schedule. I think she did a pretty good job of putting it together. She only has 2 classes per day with the exception of Friday when she has only one. She does have one early class, 8:15, but it is only on Mondays. On Monday and Wednesday she is finished with classes at 3:00, Tuesday and Thursday she is finished at 2:00, and Friday she is finished at 1:00. I purchased her most expensive book yesterday. The school only offers it new for $135. I found it slightly used at Amazon marketplace for $55.

It’s just after 10:00 and I still haven’t officially gotten up yet. I guess I should shower so we can get lunch when everyone else gets up.

Schumi - Continued well wishes for Tom.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the good wishes again.........he’s on the mend again........he’s planning on some shed time with our gardener tomorrow.......I think the home brew wine might be ready......lol.......not sure what to make of that! They’re both very proud of what they’ve done.......the guys wife has said he’s made his own wine for years and it’s always nice.......I’m not convinced.......

Laziest day ever.......missed a friends brunch this morning as Tom just didn’t feel up to going and didn’t want to share what he had........so, made our apologies yesterday, and today just sat doing stuff on the laptop and not much else......it’s still warm and predicted thunderstorm hasn’t arrived......

But our weird summer dinner which was really a winter warmer dish of beef bourguignon......was delicious....I did make a very creamy mash and it went well.......that and a glass of a good red wine went well together. 

Think it’ll be an early night for us........both yawning our heads off.....

Hope your Sunday has been a good one.......


----------



## Sue M

Hi to all! It’s a long holiday weekend here, BC Day. It’s a provincial holiday and the weather couldn’t be nicer.  Upper 70’s  I’m sitting on the patio enjoying my wine spritzer and trying to catch up!  The past week I’ve had lunches, brunch for an old friend who used to live here but now in Alberta, dental cleaning, sparkles covered, mani, and last night dinner with brothers-in-law them a friend popped in for dessert!  Friends always welcomed, we don’t stand on ceremony.
Today church, then had to stop at the vet, and mall (Sephora) and cellular company to activate wifi calling. Hope to avoid triggering roaming fee of $7/day. I don’t have great expectations as Disneyland has awful wifi, that I need to book fast passes with.  One can hope. 

Schumi hope Tom is better soon. No fun being sick in the summer. Sounds like what your son had.

Charade, I was the one who taught daughter to drive!  DH got home too late.  Always better to do in daylight. Before her test we sent her for 2 lessons. 

This time next week I’ll be in DL!  Woohoo. Must pack, get pedi, have a therapeutic massage so my hip works, and tomorrow girlfriends brunch. Also have to fit in a birthday lunch for a friend. Lots to do before we leave!


----------



## Lynne G

Busy week for ya Sue, but woot!  Leaving next week for some fun on the West Coast mouse land.  

Schumi, hope Tom improves even more, so will be out and about tomorrow.  I am enjoying a relaxing evening.  

Ah, time for tea, and finish taking the clothes up from the laundry. 

Have a good night all.  May you have a sound sleep to wake up to a nice Monday morning.


----------



## macraven

Finished dinner at 7:30
Take out pizza......

Life can't get any better than this

Hey Sue, wondered where you were and was about to sent out the hounds to find you.
Happy BC day!

Charade, yes, college books can get costly.
Be glad you only have one to put through school.
Hope your daughter has an easy transition into college life.

Lynne, I kind of expected pictures of your weekend fun....
No zoo entertainment today I guess.

Schumi, hope Tom recovers greatly tonight and feels better in the morning.
He can't miss the shed time with the gardner Monday

Bobbie, hope  you had safe travels to NJ today.
Have fun up there.

Keisha, your vacation was over this evening.
Now you back on family schedule and hope your week goes smooth enough so you can catch extra zzzzz's

Monyk, hope you had a laid back Sunday.
Back to a busy schedule for you Monday.

Pumpkin, hope you had lots of fun with your visiting family this weekend.
Hope you got that 25C temps you wanted.


Now I am wondering which "kid" on our thread have I forgotten..
If I missed you, I'll get you next time.


----------



## macraven

Kind of hoping Kfish would drop in.
I have insomnia and just hanging out on the boards tonight.


I think her baby girl must be a good sleeper.........


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Kind of hoping Kfish would drop in.
> I have insomnia and just hanging out on the boards tonight.
> 
> 
> I think her baby girl must be a good sleeper.........


I’m hoping it won’t be that kinda night for me!  It’s 11pm here so must be 2am for you now!  Hope you’re asleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Must be that time of year again...…..so many complaining how bad Universal is...…..there is an answer......don't go!!!!

Anyway, Monday again...…..

Sue, sounds like a nice week for you....always love being busy!!!

mac....thanks yes, he`s doing much better today.....out washing the car right now...….then plans on checking on the wine. Gardener has arrived and trimming trees.....I get the feeling he is looking busy till they can check the wine...….lol...….have a great Monday......

Lynne.....not long till your trip either!!! Always feels good when it gets close.....



We did get lightning last night, no thunder though but plenty of rain. It was weird, but quite spectacular to watch it as it headed out to sea.....

Absolutely no plans whatsoever today......expecting a parcel which isn't for me.....friends birthday gift....thank goodness for Amazon!!

I do have this weird feeling that today`s date is important in some way.....no birthday`s or anniversary....all later in the month.....but you know when you have that feeling you forgot something...…..

Time for mid morning cuppa…....we`ve been up since 6...…. 


And in the vacation countdown chart...……………………..





​
​


----------



## schumigirl

​
 





​

​
​


----------



## Lynne G

Love your picture posted Schumi.  Went to dinner at DM's place, and DH asked how old you had to be to live there,  After DM answered, little one said she thought DH was older than he was.  HeHe, nope, not old enough for several more years to enter a retirement community like my DM is in.   And how neat, to see the storm go out to sea.  I like to watch storms come and go.

Ah, an almost cool feeling dark commute.  With many more on the road, including a bike with lights (that I see from time to time), and a slow dude that I swear I remember him being slow behind before, and thankfully he turned where I thought I remembered him doing the last time I was behind him. Then, an odd line to get in, when the other line to get in, was empty.  Guess everyone liked the one side more than the other.  

Ah, a pinkish sky is seen.  Took the sunglasses as it will be mostly sunny today, with a pop up thunderstorm on the radar most likely later today.  Here's hoping I whack that pop up, and no rain for me, at least until I am home for good this evening. Have some errands I have to do on the way home, tonight, so a busy Monday for me.  No matter, the AC is on, and that's good right now, as 88 is the high.  Steamy feeling, so why the chance of rain is predicted.

With that, tea is needed, time for more shredding of why did I save that?  Will be completely purged by the time I leave for my Fall trip.  By the time I come back, I should be coming in to a new office, in a new building.  At least that is when the latest plans have said.  But it may not happen, as so far, the plan to move has slipped from last month, to next month, to now, beginning of October.  Doesn't matter, we are all indeed purging.  

May all have that marvelous Monday feeling.


----------



## Sue M

Going to meet friends for brunch today who I used to work with over 34 yrs ago!  We all worked in an ophthalmology group, and we were all in the same stage of life, getting started, having babies... and became friends.  We still are, having maintained our friendship over the years. 

DD says she’s taking clothes out she wants to pack. I need to do that too!  It’s going to be hot in Anaheim, low 90’s. I think all I’ll need is a few pairs of shorts and some light tees. Maybe a couple pairs of capris. 

Already have our Hot & Juicy day planned!  Next Tuesday lunch!  Thanks Schumi for that restaurant tip.  So happy there’s one in Anaheim.


----------



## macraven

Sunshine today and no rain 
Gonna be a great day

I have to go iPhone shopping soon
I have a 7 phone
How good is the 10 series ?

Any recommendations to guide me?

Hope all are back in the swing of the Monday morning work week ahead 

I know Schumi is but her “ work week “ are always fun days


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - honestly, the newer ships are so large, you can easily never see the sea lol if that is the objective.  Only a few times, on smaller ships and when sailing near a stormy area, have I felt the ship rock.  They are basically large resorts where you wake up each am to a new port to explore.  Getting ready to head out to take GD to another STEM camp this week. 

Nice weekend, did get jacked into helping spawn against my will lol

Later, ran into two of DS at local mall after nice dinner & pre seeing toy story.  They knew I was still miffed.  Look what I found on my car window afterwards


My family’s unofficial group spirit animal hahaha. Yes, i’m Leaving it there until somebody inevitably swipes it at WM parking lot.


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t beat a Hot N Juicy Sue...….we plan to visit in September again......

mac....yep......I`m all about the fun!!!! No schedule.....no plans......no fuss......that's how we like it…...I don't think I could go back to work if I wanted to now......much to used to a relaxing lifestyle....and Tom certainly agrees!!! I know you love your retired lifestyle too.....it`s fun!!! 

Keisha...….lol.....I love the sound of your sons!!!! They have a good sense of humour and I`m guessing there`s a story in that animal somewhere.....there usually is!!! 

Oh I just get sweaty palms thinking about ships sailing anywhere......we have a friend with a boat, and it`s a big boat and he has never been able to talk me into going out in it with them...….my answer is always the same.....people die out there and then rhyme off a dozen disaster movies of that ilk!!!! He finds it hilarious......I`ll fly 40,000 feet in the air in a tin can, but won`t go on a boat!!! Have fun with GD...….



Definitely a lazy day here......although realised I really do live the luxury lifestyle when my friend who lives beside the sea as I do, just along the coast a bit, called me to tell me it was a great drying day for washing and hoped I had washing on my line!!!!! Yes, it was a highlight of my day......lol.....she`s even more house proud than I am!!!

Tom is much better thankfully....and apparently the wine is ready....both red and white......can`t say I`m genuinely looking forward to trying it.....

Grilled sea bass for dinner tonight...…looking forward to that!

Hot outside but very breezy...….yes, perfect drying day lol......


----------



## Lynne G

- my little laptop took over 3 hours to right itself.  Seems some of the software that was pushed, was corrupted.  Um, wouldn't it be vetted before some of us complained?  Sigh.  


Mac, my kids have a XR and X phone, and both are happy.  Since the price of the 10 is the same as the X, I'd buy the X or XR, depending on what you do with your phone.  Little one has the X, as she likes taking pictures more than older one, and stores much more crap on it then he does too.  Plus, she could care less about the color of the phone, but older one likes having a red phone.  Both work great, and I also have a 7 plus, so I am almost ready to upgrade one of these days too. Maybe next year, as I am not in a hurry, and I hate having to down load everything on the new phone, and have the apps where I like them, and remembering my passwords for the apps that I do have.

Sigh, time to go home yet?  

HaHa, cute window decor, Keisha.

And yeah, cruising is not for everyone, Schumi.  I don't mind, just have to take that motion sickness pills, as I get sea sick otherwise.  The ships get huge, and are like floating hotels.  We'd cruise more if I felt like it.  But I enjoy the parks some of the time instead.

Tea, hello -- I could use some.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne 

I was shopping last week for a phone at the sprint store
Checked out on line also  
Decided to wait and get more opinions and read up on the ones out now

I saw some sales yesterday listed and that’s probably due to new phones coming out in September and other versions selling for less 

Think I will go the route of leasing instead of buying 

The camera feature is nice but not the selling point for me

Turned out to be a nice weather day here
Not hot but low to mid 80’s

Have my flight, room, hotel and hhn activities all lined up

All my preps are completed for September


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 423162  - my little laptop took over 3 hours to right itself.  Seems some of the software that was pushed, was corrupted.  Um, wouldn't it be vetted before some of us complained?  Sigh.
> 
> 
> Mac, my kids have a XR and X phone, and both are happy.  Since the price of the 10 is the same as the X, I'd buy the X or XR, depending on what you do with your phone.  Little one has the X, as she likes taking pictures more than older one, and stores much more crap on it then he does too.  Plus, she could care less about the color of the phone, but older one likes having a red phone.  Both work great, and I also have a 7 plus, so I am almost ready to upgrade one of these days too. Maybe next year, as I am not in a hurry, and I hate having to down load everything on the new phone, and have the apps where I like them, and remembering my passwords for the apps that I do have.
> 
> Sigh, time to go home yet?
> 
> HaHa, cute window decor, Keisha.
> 
> And yeah, cruising is not for everyone, Schumi.  I don't mind, just have to take that motion sickness pills, as I get sea sick otherwise.  The ships get huge, and are like floating hotels.  We'd cruise more if I felt like it.  But I enjoy the parks some of the time instead.
> 
> Tea, hello -- I could use some.



yes, cruising like Disneyland has never appealed to me in any way....Tom used to say he wanted to do a round the world cruise, still does..but 4 or 5 months on a ship!!!!! Lordy no!!! I know some might find it blissful.....fills me with dread!!! I have crossed the channel to France and Belgium and crossed the North Sea to Holland and Sweden...but generally I`ll fly. 

Laptops have a mind of their own...…..I`m useless with technology.....hope you enjoyed your tea!




macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne
> 
> I was shopping last week for a phone at the sprint store
> Checked out on line also
> Decided to wait and get more opinions and read up on the ones out now
> 
> I saw some sales yesterday listed and that’s probably due to new phones coming out in September and other versions selling for less
> 
> Think I will go the route of leasing instead of buying
> 
> The camera feature is nice but not the selling point for me
> 
> Turned out to be a nice weather day here
> Not hot but low to mid 80’s
> 
> Have my flight, room, hotel and hhn activities all lined up
> 
> All my preps are completed for September



The only thing I know about the 10 is the camera is fabulous....so not much help to you if you don't want it for the camera...….

Glad you`re all sorted for September......it`s nice when everything is in place!!!! 



Well, just tried the wine that has been fermenting nicely....and it`s alright!!!! They`re actually drinkable, red and the white......but wow.....it`s strong!!! 

Think they want to try gin or rum next!!!! Lordy help me......we`ll have a brewery on our property before long!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It has been a long and exhausting day. The two new therapists started today which means new clients, new intakes. trying to get the new people trained in basic office procedures, etc. I was an hour late going to lunch. So thankful for the little Mexican place a few doors away.  One of the new therapists had just 2 clients scheduled today, one at 1:30 and the other at 2:30. The 1:30 person called and asked for a later time, so I gave her 3:30. Well new therapist shows up followed by retired therapist. They tell me that they have scheduled someone for 3:30 today.  Um...thanks for letting me know after the fact. (They did this over the weekend.) You can't schedule someone and not tell the receptionist. I called the person they had scheduled and fortunately she agreed to come at 4:30 instead. I left work later than usual.

After work B. dh and I went to the university bookstore. B has some books that we can't get anywhere else. Guess what? The bookstore did not have any of the books (or some software program she is required to have) in stock. They suggested we come back the day before move in day. What a wasted trip. Thankfully we were able to get some of her books on eBay and Amazon for much less that the university sells them for. 



Sue M said:


> Charade, I was the one who taught daughter to drive! DH got home too late. Always better to do in daylight. Before her test we sent her for 2 lessons.


If she were still under age she would be required to do a minimum of 15 driving hours at night. Her instructor said that that rule doesn't apply once you become an adult.  I think she still should get some night driving in though. 



macraven said:


> Charade, yes, college books can get costly.
> Be glad you only have one to put through school.
> Hope your daughter has an easy transition into college life.


Thanks Mac. Yes, I am very thankful that I only have to put one through college and also only one possible wedding.



schumigirl said:


> Must be that time of year again...…..so many complaining how bad Universal is...…..there is an answer......don't go!!!!


Are these the same people who want to compare it to Disney? I don't get it. Apples and Oranges.  I love both places but they are two different experiences. I can't wait to see all that the new Universal park has to offer. 



macraven said:


> I have to go iPhone shopping soon
> I have a 7 phone
> How good is the 10 series ?


I have the XS Max and love it. As other have said before, the camera is great.



keishashadow said:


> Later, ran into two of DS at local mall after nice dinner & pre seeing toy story. They knew I was still miffed. Look what I found on my car window afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family’s unofficial group spirit animal hahaha. Yes, i’m Leaving it there until somebody inevitably swipes it at WM parking lot.


That's great! I love sloths. I have a sloth calendar in my home office right now. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I just get sweaty palms thinking about ships sailing anywhere......we have a friend with a boat, and it`s a big boat and he has never been able to talk me into going out in it with them...….my answer is always the same.....people die out there and then rhyme off a dozen disaster movies of that ilk!!!! He finds it hilarious......I`ll fly 40,000 feet in the air in a tin can, but won`t go on a boat!!! Have fun with GD...….


 I don't mind day cruises like the glacier cruise we took in Alaska, but I have no desire to get on a huge cruise ship and spend time in the ocean.  I lost count how many times I was asked if we were gong to cruise to Alaska.  I wasn't too fond of having to take an airplane, but it was the fastest way there. 

Time to go and try to relax for the rest of the evening. Hopefully work tomorrow won't be quite as crazy.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a good night Schumi.  Picked up a flavored vodka, so made a slushy with it.  Tasty.

Charade, what a busy day.  And hate that to make another trip.  I don’t think little one even has her book list yet.  Will look on Amazon as well as bookstore too.  

So ready for bed soon.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It has been a long and exhausting day. The two new therapists started today which means new clients, new intakes. trying to get the new people trained in basic office procedures, etc. I was an hour late going to lunch. So thankful for the little Mexican place a few doors away.  One of the new therapists had just 2 clients scheduled today, one at 1:30 and the other at 2:30. The 1:30 person called and asked for a later time, so I gave her 3:30. Well new therapist shows up followed by retired therapist. They tell me that they have scheduled someone for 3:30 today.  Um...thanks for letting me know after the fact. (They did this over the weekend.) You can't schedule someone and not tell the receptionist. I called the person they had scheduled and fortunately she agreed to come at 4:30 instead. I left work later than usual.
> 
> After work B. dh and I went to the university bookstore. B has some books that we can't get anywhere else. Guess what? The bookstore did not have any of the books (or some software program she is required to have) in stock. They suggested we come back the day before move in day. What a wasted trip. Thankfully we were able to get some of her books on eBay and Amazon for much less that the university sells them for.
> 
> 
> If she were still under age she would be required to do a minimum of 15 driving hours at night. Her instructor said that that rule doesn't apply once you become an adult.  I think she still should get some night driving in though.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. Yes, I am very thankful that I only have to put one through college and also only one possible wedding.
> 
> 
> Are these the same people who want to compare it to Disney? I don't get it. Apples and Oranges.  I love both places but they are two different experiences. I can't wait to see all that the new Universal park has to offer.
> 
> 
> I have the XS Max and love it. As other have said before, the camera is great.
> 
> 
> That's great! I love sloths. I have a sloth calendar in my home office right now.
> 
> I don't mind day cruises like the glacier cruise we took in Alaska, but I have no desire to get on a huge cruise ship and spend time in the ocean.  I lost count how many times I was asked if we were gong to cruise to Alaska.  I wasn't too fond of having to take an airplane, but it was the fastest way there.
> 
> Time to go and try to relax for the rest of the evening. Hopefully work tomorrow won't be quite as crazy.


Charade we have different licensing requirements here. It’s a graduated licence. First is L (learners) can apply at 16. You have to have your L for a year before you can test for the N (new driver). With L you can only drive supervised. And not after midnight. 
N licence for another year and only allowed one passenger (Family not counted)
We don’t have and requirement on how many hours night driving. But yes, she did have night driving. She couldn’t wait till her birthday to go get her L. 
It takes 2 yrs to get your full licence here.


----------



## macraven

im tired.......and this is the last night i stay up to close to 1:30 to see Kfish's guppy........

oh hi Sue, just noticed you above me.....


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It has been a long and exhausting day. The two new therapists started today which means new clients, new intakes. trying to get the new people trained in basic office procedures, etc. I was an hour late going to lunch. So thankful for the little Mexican place a few doors away.  One of the new therapists had just 2 clients scheduled today, one at 1:30 and the other at 2:30. The 1:30 person called and asked for a later time, so I gave her 3:30. Well new therapist shows up followed by retired therapist. They tell me that they have scheduled someone for 3:30 today.  Um...thanks for letting me know after the fact. (They did this over the weekend.) You can't schedule someone and not tell the receptionist. I called the person they had scheduled and fortunately she agreed to come at 4:30 instead. I left work later than usual.
> 
> After work B. dh and I went to the university bookstore. B has some books that we can't get anywhere else. Guess what? The bookstore did not have any of the books (or some software program she is required to have) in stock. They suggested we come back the day before move in day. What a wasted trip. Thankfully we were able to get some of her books on eBay and Amazon for much less that the university sells them for.
> 
> 
> If she were still under age she would be required to do a minimum of 15 driving hours at night. Her instructor said that that rule doesn't apply once you become an adult.  I think she still should get some night driving in though.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. Yes, I am very thankful that I only have to put one through college and also only one possible wedding.
> 
> 
> Are these the same people who want to compare it to Disney? I don't get it. Apples and Oranges.  I love both places but they are two different experiences. I can't wait to see all that the new Universal park has to offer.
> 
> 
> I have the XS Max and love it. As other have said before, the camera is great.
> 
> 
> That's great! I love sloths. I have a sloth calendar in my home office right now.
> 
> I don't mind day cruises like the glacier cruise we took in Alaska, but I have no desire to get on a huge cruise ship and spend time in the ocean.  I lost count how many times I was asked if we were gong to cruise to Alaska.  I wasn't too fond of having to take an airplane, but it was the fastest way there.
> 
> Time to go and try to relax for the rest of the evening. Hopefully work tomorrow won't be quite as crazy.



I hear folks who visit Alaska often asked if they are going on a cruise...many don't of course but it is a popular cruise place I guess....




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 423268View attachment 423269
> 
> Hope you had a good night Schumi.  Picked up a flavored vodka, so made a slushy with it.  Tasty.
> 
> Charade, what a busy day.  And hate that to make another trip.  I don’t think little one even has her book list yet.  Will look on Amazon as well as bookstore too.
> 
> So ready for bed soon.



Did you enjoy your wine last night Lynne...….I love a good glass of wine......



Lovely sunny morning today.....with threatened storms later......

Went into town and got some bits and bobs...…..got Kyle some shirts and Tom some tee shirts.......I didn't get anything for a change......stores are turning into sales racks…...and not very good racks! Much better choice online, which is a shame. 

Then popped into a farm shop we haven't been to before......it was alright, don't think I`d rush back. Did buy some eggs though. 

Another quiet day ahead.......Tom`s having an omelette for lunch....not sure yet what I`m having.......

Have a good Tuesday...….


----------



## schumigirl

​



​​



​​



​​


----------



## Lynne G

A overcast good morning to all the homies.  

Yep, did enjoy my vodka last night Schumi, I like it cold, over crushed ice.  Was refreshing.  Was a warm night, with no rain, and a golden sunset.  

But rain chances are again today, around lunchtime.  Good thing I have an umbrella, as the lunchtime walk may be wet, given the chances are 60 percent at noon and one o'clock.
And cooler out too, high is 83.  That's a lower temp for this time of year.  Here, August is known as a dog days month, where the usual hot, humid, and stormy days are around 90, and the ocean gets the warmest, in the high 70's in temp.  

With that, a Tuesday is upon us, and that means, Mac may be doing her Taco Bell run.  Yes, that time of the week we enjoy a taco or two.  Taco Tuesday indeed.
 So, may all have a taco in honor of today.
Either that or have a root beer float. Yep, today, August 6th is . 


Ah, it's that time for tea, and the sweater on.  Hello chiller, I heard you working hard at 5:30am, when I got out of the car.  Sigh.  Yep, with cooler outside, it will be cooler inside.

Have an awesome Tuesday!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> im tired.......and this is the last night i stay up to close to 1:30 to see Kfish's guppy........



I did do a stop by at 1:30 am this morning...but apparently, my message did not post  

Ms. Hope better start spacing out these feedings!


----------



## macraven

Nice to see you here Kfish
Hope is still a little and she eventually will get into set schedule 

Are you taking a leaving a work leave this year ?


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies 
Late start for me
Went to bed later due to insomnia and cats woke me up at 5:30

Napped after I fed them at 6

Yup if it is Tuesday it means Taco Bell tonight 

Another hot day here but no complaints 
Anything is better than snow when seasons turn


----------



## keishashadow

Yesterday was stop animation in STEM class.  Had no idea how that worked . curious to see what they offer today.  Wish they had that sort of thing during the summer when I was a kid.  They tossed a loom & told us to make pot holders.

RE college books, I learned to wait a week to purchase most but the basic 100 series type.  Even then, book services including amazon are out there for lightly used books.

For the 200 & up classes, found that a surprising number of professors would change their mind as to which tome they would use _after _classes started.  Grrrr so Inconsiderate of them.  Many families are on a true, fixed budget for school expenses.

If you bought books thru the school, they’d take them back & give full credit.  Otherwise, good luck selling it to them for pennies on dollar.  For some classes You can often find large portion of what you need on internet too.



Charade67 said:


> I don't mind day cruises like the glacier cruise we took in Alaska, but I have no desire to get on a huge cruise ship and spend time in the ocean. I lost count how many times I was asked if we were gong to cruise to Alaska. I wasn't too fond of having to take an airplane, but it was the fastest way there.



Cruises are meant to slow you down  sort of like how staying onsite at a Loews property at U with FOTL perks work

I didn’t think i’d Like alaska, surprise, one of my favorite cruises.   originated in  Seattle RT.  Was amazing to open our cabin’s curtains and be able to watch the magnificent scenery when sailing.  The balcony was lovely, but it did get a bit nippy lol. Nice way to tick off the boxes to see the sites in the different ports.  We were among the few to brave the ship’s hot tubs haha, no way was I going on a cruise and not going into some pool.

Took an excursion on small tug type boat that went as close as you could get to a glacier.  Didn’t get to see it cave, i smell a repeat sailing in the future.  Likely would add on a stay in anchorage, few days up to Denali by train. 

When on the excursion to glacier saw so many seals on small ice flows.  At first thought they were specks of dirt until we got closer, whales (a bit scary) & powerful waterfalls.  found it interesting as to how the boat then dropped us back off, pulling up to our ship that was by that point at sea, waiting for us in the strait.  Looked up and saw hundreds of people peering over the railing.  Maybe waiting for us to take a dunk in the brink? Not


----------



## Lynne G

Thinking of an Alaskan cruise one of these days too, Keisha.  Sounded like an awesome one you've already done.  Both of the ones I have booked are in the Caribbean.  

Kfish, yeah, had to feed little one every 2 hours for the first month.  Rough, so hope you get to nap with her sometimes.  What a cute little Hope she is, with lucky older brothers.  Thanks for checking in.

Mac, hope you get a nap in there too, before that Taco Bell run.  

Was so cold inside, sweater on, but at least now feeling less like a freezer.  Sun was out, but now overcast again.  And ooh, pizza for lunch was announced.  Hey kids, might have to fend for yourself for dinner. 

Last night, pizza was for dinner.  Seems older one got a flat tire on his way home, and did not know how to change.  Yep, now both kids know how to change a tire all to the thanks to mom. (I know, 2 flat tires in less than a week! Darn road work, is all I can say.) But, yeah, and had to pay for a new tire for him too, as it seemed forgot his wallet when went to Sam's to fix or replace.  And both kids got a pizza meal while waiting for new tire to be put on, with shopping done too.  Sigh, more expensive night than I thought, as I thought I was having a no spending one.

So at least this pizza lunch will be from a local pizza place.  I have to use a napkin on Sam's ones.  Though I have to say, last night's meal was a cheap meal though. 

Tonight may be tacos, as I have to do some errands near one of our Taco Bells.  Why there is not one closer to us, don't know.  But little one can be bribed with their fries, so I assume she will be doing the errands with me. 

Oh, and wonder how Kohlby is doing.  Didn't her DH and family go to China?  Wondering how they are all doing, hopefully very well.  Still remember when moved to Florida, and enjoyed meeting Disers in the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I thought you were having wine Lynne...….oh well, glad you enjoyed your drink anyway!! 

mac....enjoy your weather and your taco bell......it`s beautiful here still, but dark clouds are slowly meandering towards us and do look ominous.....glad you enjoyed your nap!!!

Keisha.....your time on that tug boat sounds very.....interesting!!!!! Downright scary would be apt.....lol......



Best laid plans for today didn't transpire...….but friend called this morning and asked if we were free for lunch......which we were.....so drove to meet them in their local and lunch was very nice......and even better to catch up with them....we don't see them often enough. But , he still works and is abroad a lot of the time, so it`s not easy. 

So, no cooking tonight as Kyle is out for dinner...….snack time later I believe...….always enjoy that!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lunchtime drive by! Got to hold 4 week old puppies a nurse is fostering - apparently some one dumped them on side of road in a box. Those people should be jailed and never get out, along with child abusers. No use for evil human beings.

Haha NCL ad on the TV in room I am working in. Over 500 days til next cruise for us. I love cruising. Would do that all the time if I could. Spent all weekend at lake on water, taking the new pontoon out. Rather busy saturday, lots of wave action. Very grateful I don't get motion or sea sick at all-as the bobbing in front of boat would have done those prone to it in. Boy child learned how to dive off boat-pretty proud of him-overcame his fear of it and worked on it every time we stopped to float in a cove. Me? I was on my Cabana Bay floaty (with seat, handles and cup holder) floating around nearby to keep eye on him, with rescue noodle float handy JIC.  We didn't come home til Monday morning. 

Tossed pork roast in crockpot with seasonings this am. Got to get back to a routine with cooking. This summer has been so busy, and often only 2-3 people at dinner, instead of our 4 (or 5 if DD is home). 

Our college kid has become an expert at finding what she needs for books as cheap as she can. Often she rents from amazon-cheaper in most cases than buying, but there are a few she has bought as she knows she will need them again for another class, or wants for a reference.

Love the window Keisha! 
Isnt this the sweetest puppy?

back to work. 
Happy Tuesday! One week til school starts here.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stopping for a check in!!!  

Sounds like everyone had a busy weekend - with mostly nice weather all around.  

We had a great weekend.  Weather was absolutely beautiful and hot.  Yesterday was too hot to be outside in our backyard.  So we turned on the portable air conditioner, it definitely makes our house cooler.  We had a wiener roast one night, steaks cooked over the fire another night, and time spent with family.  It doesn't get better than that.  It was a good long weekend here.  I really didn't want to go to work today.  I didn't win the lottery...so off to work I go!!!

We had to go rescue the father in law's wife.  She got a flat tire when we out grocery shopping.  He just had shoulder replacement surgery on Thursday, so he called for us to go help her out.  We had to laugh at her...she was pulling out to go home and someone pointed to her that something was wrong with her tire...so she just quickly backed up...and ended up backing into a handicap stall.  Go figure!!!!  So we had to give her a little tease about that.  We ended up having to call AMA to come...as the cheap aluminum rim had melted and fused onto the rotar head.  The guy with AMA was able to bang it off easily enough...then he changed the tire.  Soon she was on her way back to take care of Dad.  But we just had to tease her a little for her choice of spots to park in.  

Woke up this morning to rain...again.  Ugh...hope that the sun comes back again soon.  It was just sooo nice to get some warmth.  Oh well...I can't control the weather.  

I hope everyone has a good day today!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, MonyK, I hate people that toss pets that have no chance, unless someone helps them.  One Christmas, a police officer was called, as someone thought a child was crying in the dumpster.  Nope, a bag of puppies, just born, with their umbilical cords still on them, eyes closed.  Well, of course, since my dad used to work with the police, he got one of those puppies, and we had to buy ***** milk from the vet, to feed.  Well, she grew up to be a great mutt, and lived with me while I was in college.  She was such a happy people dog, as everyone wanted to walk and pet her.  When I got married, I left her with my mom, as she got quite attached to that dog.  16 years we had her.


----------



## macraven

Who would have ever thought that was a word on the automatic censor list...


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Mac, it really was called that milk.  We had to feed her with a small eye dropper, and then a bottle when she got bigger. The first couple of days, we thought she would not make it, but was a fighter, and had a good life, I think.  

No lunchtime walk, garlicky pizza, that made me find sweet.  But after storm, beautiful sunny afternoon.  Traffic was not too bad, and drinking some tea.  

Hope you are doing well, Mac.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

The last of our out of town guests left today. Hubby’s surprise birthday party was a great success. He was so surprised when he walked into the event center and everyone shouted surprise.

We all had such a good time and the birthday fella enjoyed showing the younger set how to jitterbug. There were a lot of 1950’s sock hop fashions on display. Poodle skirts etc......The food was fantastic and the DJ had folks up on the dance floor.

It was so nice to have all the family and friends together.

Here’s a pic of our grandson, his wife and great-granddaughter. They were so cute.




Now time to kick back and rest.



PoohIsHome said:


> Got out the step stool to dust the top of the fridge and found a bank envelope with $140!! LOL! I'm sure it made perfect sense at the time when I put it up there.....clueless now!



What a nice treat to find cash you didn’t know you had.




PoohIsHome said:


> I have to run out and drop off new patient paperwork at the office of a doctor I'm trying to get in with. I have autoimmune issues that require some out of the box thinking for treatment....finding a doctor willing to color outside of the lines is always a joy.



Poohls  hope you were able to get on as a new patient with the doc you have selected to care for you.




tink1957 said:


> Just rebooked our SF reservation to take advantage of the lower AP rates and drop Austin from the trip. Saved quite a bit. While I was at it I purchased our ROF tickets so we're all set for September



Tink great to hear you got a better deal with AP.

Happy Birthday Tink








keishashadow said:


> Was preoccupied on Monday & gouged the heck out of my leg on Monday. Thought GD was going to pass out after seeing all the blood. still have a pressure bandage on it. Good thing current on my tentnus shot lol.



Keisha hope the leg is healing.




tinydancer09 said:


> Been thinking about you all a lot lately! We have our annual September trip booked and we’ve been considering a RIP tour this year. Made me think of the tours you guys usually book and go hmmm. Any meet ups planned this yea



Hello  tinyd so good to see you post again. Sending good wishes for you and hubby that he gets the job he wants in Jacksonville.



Monykalyn said:


> Lunchtime drive by! Got to hold 4 week old puppies a nurse is fostering -



That puppy is so cute.

Happy belated birthday to your hubby



Lynne and Schumi  hope your husband’s are feeling better.

What !!!!!!! there  are people who have not seen Hocus Pocus


My niece loves Nightmare before Christmas. She had me watch it with her when she was 10. She is in her 20’s  and still is a big fan.


Sounds like many are getting close to their vacation times.....Lynne, Sue and Schumi.

Have a great Tuesday evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, so happy for you, Robo.  Such a great looking family.  And what fun that all dressed up to celebrate and enjoy good food, family and friends.


----------



## macraven

Cute poodle skirts!


----------



## Monykalyn

Robo56 said:


> Here’s a pic of our grandson, his wife and great-granddaughter. They were so cute.


This is SO cute!! Christmas card picture for sure! How wonderful the surprise went well!
Well boy child has himself a nasty virus-hoping just a cold but was running a fever. Big cup of tea, homemade egg drop soup and he's back in bed. 
And the (censored) power blipped out sometime during day-so no dinner. KILLED me to toss that roast. Looked like it was mostly cooked, but ice cold so no idea how long it had sat in crockpot. 
Nice weekend Pumpkin! we had family reunion couple weeks ago at the lake-yep spending time with family is great!
I am out of WINE! How does that happen?? I really need some after this day and no dinner and sick kid and hwy is ALL torn up again (guess I should be glad that the worst bridges in country are finally getting worked on though), Dh offered to go get some, and get some more cold medicine for the kiddo, but he is STILL sitting there and not moving fast (or at all)  Think I am breaking out the vodka for a martini...


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another busy day at work though not as crazy as yesterday. I spent part of the day working on a massive billing issue.

B has spent the past few days doing a massive clean up of her room. She's even going through all of her clothes and bagging up stuff to be donated to charity.

Speaking of B - funny story. She got her final Girl Scout cookie patches several weeks ago. I've been meaning to sew them on her vest, but haven't yet. They have been sitting on top of our china cabinet. Last week I found 2 of them on the floor, but the third, the main patch, was missing. I looked everywhere but couldn't find it. I finally emailed our council to see if they had any extra.  Sunday I was cleaning out the cat's water fountain and guess what I found. It was soggy, but still in good condition, so I washed it and let it dry. Still haven't sewn the patches on the vest yet.



schumigirl said:


> I hear folks who visit Alaska often asked if they are going on a cruise...many don't of course but it is a popular cruise place I guess....


Yes, very popular for cruising. We chose to fly into Fairbanks and then take the train down to Anchorage. A great option for those who do not want to be on a ship.



keishashadow said:


> Took an excursion on small tug type boat that went as close as you could get to a glacier. Didn’t get to see it cave, i smell a repeat sailing in the future. Likely would add on a stay in anchorage, few days up to Denali by train.


I recommend a stay in Anchorage. There is so much to do in that area. My family and I flew out to a glacier and took a sled dog ride. It was the best part of the trip. (We got to play with puppies too.)




I hope this link works. It's a video of a glacier calving.



Lynne G said:


> Thinking of an Alaskan cruise one of these days too,


I can't say anything about cruising, but I highly recommend a trip to Alaska. I would go back in a heartbeat.



Monykalyn said:


> Lunchtime drive by! Got to hold 4 week old puppies a nurse is fostering - apparently some one dumped them on side of road in a box. Those people should be jailed and never get out, along with child abusers. No use for evil human beings.


The puppy is adorable. I have words for the horrible person who abandoned them, but I'm sure it would be censored.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, MonyK, I hate people that toss pets that have no chance, unless someone helps them.  One Christmas, a police officer was called, as someone thought a child was crying in the dumpster.  Nope, a bag of puppies, just born, with their umbilical cords still on them, eyes closed.  Well, of course, since my dad used to work with the police, he got one of those puppies, and we had to buy ***** milk from the vet, to feed.  Well, she grew up to be a great mutt, and lived with me while I was in college.  She was such a happy people dog, as everyone wanted to walk and pet her.  When I got married, I left her with my mom, as she got quite attached to that dog.  16 years we had her.


That's such a great story. I hope all of the other puppies got to go to good homes too.



Robo56 said:


> Here’s a pic of our grandson, his wife and great-granddaughter. They were so cute.


Very cute.



Monykalyn said:


> Well boy child has himself a nasty virus-hoping just a cold but was running a fever. Big cup of tea, homemade egg drop soup and he's back in bed.


Hope he is feeling better soon.

Too early for bed. Dh is watching the Motortrend channel. This is one of the few times I wish we had a second TV set up.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin glad you had such a lovely weekend........times like that are priceless! 

Lynne......I must be the only one who has no idea of the word that has been blanked out!! But, it’s a lovely story of how you got that puppy......horrible event but a lovely ending. 

Robo....so glad the surprise went well! And lovely picture of your family there......sounds like it was a lovely evening. 

Doubt I’ll ever visit Alaska Charade.......one of my friends back in Scotland goes every two years on a cruise........she loves it, but she loves a cold climate! 

MonyK.......hope the boy feels better soon.........it’s never nice to see them ill. And run out of wine  yes, a martini is definitely an acceptable alternative after your day! Hope today is better........



Housework is in the plans for this morning. 

Tasted the home brew wine last night properly..........it is nice enough and certainly drinkable........not sure I’d buy it if was for sale, but they are quite proud of it.......lol......the red is better than the white......but might still use it for sangria........I got a glare for suggesting that 

Weather looks nice today........

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Toughest decision thus far today - stop for gas or hope it drops again be tomorrow lol

Charade that’s a great video!

Robot all the hard work paid off on party! Your son & family sure embraced the theme lol

I can’t even process the idea of people dumping animals. A special place for them in the circles of heck


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Toughest decision thus far today - stop for gas or hope it drops again be tomorrow lol
> 
> Charade that’s a great video!
> 
> Robot all the hard work paid off on party! Your son & family sure embraced the theme lol
> 
> I can’t even process the idea of people dumping animals. A special place for them in the circles of heck



Hey...….I missed an early morning post from Keisha...…..  

That`s how my friend got her recent Labrador......the litter had been dumped in a field...luckily the farmer discovered them before he did what he was going to do to the field!!! They all got rehomed and her puppy is gorgeous...…..yes, how anyone can do that is beyond me. 

I hear you on the fuel......we always seem to be filling this new one up.....I don't ask how much it`s costing...… Princess Oblivious here.....lol.....



So, trying to decide how many clothes I need to take for a month away. I will still do laundry....don't mind doing that while we`re away......but I know I`ll get grumbles of how many clothes I`m taking regardless...….My argument of we have 2x 70lbs plus 20lbs hand luggage falls on deaf ears as he reminds me it`s the pulling of the cases that counts!!! I do like variety while I`m away......

I did have a look last night and shut the doors without deciding......too far ahead yet to think about packing cases......although I did put in my sunhat...….does that count as packing!!! 

Bedding out on the line......dulling down a little though.....


----------



## Lynne G

A hearty good morning to all the homies.  Yep, did do a Taco Bell run as we started the errands last night.  Lest the one time, not very long thunderstorm yesterday lunchtime was the only wet, today will be wetter.  Weather lady said it will be a stormy day, with clusters of thunderstorms.  In other words, wet.  Sigh, the sky is a dark blue, with only cloud cover being seen. No difference at the horizon either.  Sigh.  I know we'll be close to 90 by the afternoon, but long sleeve blouse on.  I was so cool inside, sweater was on, and almost used a blanket on my lap.  It was that cold.  And a hehe, when my coworker saw me saying cold, she offered her blanket.  Um, no, I'm prepared, I have one for the ready too.  Yeah, in the summer, inside goes from ah, that feels nice, to, freezer box feeling.  Though much hotter and muggier today, I dressed more like Spring.  And hey, not bothered if I have to use the car's AC.

Keisha, I have not seen much of a drop in gas prices lately.  I did notice last night, the place I use went down a penny.  So, yeah, I am hoping by the time I need gas in a few days, a lower price can be had, too.  

Schumi, lovely story of how that Lab found a home with your friend.  And laundry sounds lovely too.  I tend to only do it on the weekends, though had to run a load late last night, as older one was rafting down the river, and had a nice bag of wet stuff.  It was his job to put it in the dryer though.  I went to bed, I was tired for some reason.  Oh, and I'm not an over packer most of the time.  I have one bag that I can use in the overhead, and one backpack.  I make due, and swap around, and yep, do at least one load of laundry if I stay more than a week. Yeah, bags that don't look heavy, can be, when you are lifting them up.  Getting closer for ya too, weeks away now.  Woot!  For almost a month here, and yay, maybe a meet up this year.  I will be at SF when you are at RPR, so easy for me to pop in at Strong Water.

Oh, and what day is it?  Why yes, a Wednesday you say?  Oh thank goodness, hump of a day is here, and that means the week is half over.  So ready for a Friday this week.  And just think, that means Sue will be in vacation mode next week.  Wooot!

Back to Wednesday.  Hello Camel:  

 and yes,   A very happy Wednesday to you all.

And so it is really time for tea.  And I do like wine, particularly when it's sec. Hope MonyK finds some wine on her way home today. And hope Schumi finds more tasty wine, and yeah, I've been known to use given made beer only in baking.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick pit stop in here.  

@Charade67  that is just not fun...billing and teaching new office practices...training is one of those things that is just like buying jeans.  I would rather poke my eyeballs out with an ice pick than do that some days.  I hope you were able to relax once you got home from those days.  

@schumigirl  My dad made wine for years.  He got quite good at it.  He doesn't do it nearly like he has in years past.  They would often gift people batches of wine for their wedding days.  The couple could come and sweeten it up and help bottle it to serve at the dinner for their weddings.  There is a knack for it...and if you have that knack, others get to enjoy fruits of one persons efforts.  IMO...there is nothing wrong with a wonderful sangria - especially on a warm summer day sitting outside enjoying the warmth from the sun...but that's just me.  

@Robo56 Your party sounds like it was absolutely perfect!!!!  There is nothing better than that for something that took so much planning and organizing!  I hope you get to relax and just enjoy all the memories from that!  

We had clear skies last night - thank goodness - It was an unexpected surprise.  So I just sat outside with a good book and enjoyed it...until the mosquitos got too bad.  But I will take that type of evening any day.  Had an easy supper of turkey and fresh veggie soup and salad.  It was just perfect.  Not sure what's on the menu for tonight. but I'll worry about that later.  I think haircuts on the agenda for tonight.  The hubby and boy # 2 were complaining about needing one.  So resting for me tonight.  

I hope everyone has a great day!

Can't wait to hear more about count downs for all the upcoming trips to HHN!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick drive by. I’ve been fighting with an insurance company today, so I don’t feel like doing much now. 



schumigirl said:


> Doubt I’ll ever visit Alaska Charade.......one of my friends back in Scotland goes every two years on a cruise........she loves it, but she loves a cold climate!


I’m not fond of the cold, so I will only go during the summer when it is cool, but not too cold. Guess i’ll Never see the Northern lights. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade that’s a great video!


Thanks. I was so excited that I got the calving. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> that is just not fun...billing and teaching new office practices...training is one of those things that is just like buying jeans. I would rather poke my eyeballs out with an ice pick than do that some days. I hope you were able to relax once you got home from those days.


These next few weeks are going to be an adjustment period for us. Hopefully it won’t be too bad. 

B got a haircut today. She usually only gets a trim, but this time had several inches cut off.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne...we`re warm here too....no storms tonight hopefully.....but some predicted next few days....

Yes, we should be able to meet up for sure......   and I`m definitely a confirmed over packer and proudly admit it......lol.....I just like to know I have plenty of choice......and they are relatively easy to wheel around.....except of course when Tom has to load them into the car at the airport......oops!!! I can see him silently cursing me while smiling and saying no, it`s fine......lol....bless him...he has a lot to put up with! Hope your day is going well...….

Pumpkin......oh yes, you can`t go wrong with Sangria...….anytime but yes, summer afternoons are perfect...….Sounds like you had a lovely evening last night....and hope tonight is just as restful.....

Charade how old is your daughter? I forget........well, even though I don't like the cold I did enjoy Norway and Sweden in winter years back. We didn't see the Northern Lights there, but luckily  we can see them from where we live on some nights......they are incredible.....so yes, I would go back there to see them....and just wrap up warm!! 



Been a nice long day today......very relaxing and did some bits and bobs around the house. Still not completely finished the new shelving space for books in the back sitting room....I will get to them eventually......Tom keeps saying we need to get rid of a load of books.....can`t do it. I adore books and won`t part with any....and so many of Kyle`s childhood books too.....nope, we`ll just add more shelving to store them. 

Tomorrow ......lunch with friends is our only plan.....Tom fancied driving to the cinema and watching something later.....well, I hate the cinema at the best of times, and he`s still blowing his nose and coughing a little......not the best time to go sit in a theatre...….so may just come home after lunch. 

Having a glass of the home made red tonight.....yep, it`s alright. And watching Poirot on tv...….yep....the high life...….


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I just love hydroplaning on my way home.  Purple on radar as I checked my phone, then as I got home, phone buzzed with a flood warning.  Yep, roads are rivers until the drainage does better.   They were some large dumps of rain.  

Thanks Schumi, doing well, and will enjoy some adult beverages tonight too.  

Charade, nice B got her hair cut shorter.  Looks nice to me.  Little one last time had hair chopped off, was above her shoulders.  

Burgers for dinner.  Hope kids get home alright.  And ooh, lights flickered so now have to reset my internet.  Sigh.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade how old is your daughter? I forget........well, even though I don't like the cold I did enjoy Norway and Sweden in winter years back. We didn't see the Northern Lights there, but luckily we can see them from where we live on some nights......they are incredible.....so yes, I would go back there to see them....and just wrap up warm!!


B is 18. Will be 19 in November. 
So cool that you can occasionally see the lights from where you live. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, nice B got her hair cut shorter. Looks nice to me. Little one last time had hair chopped off, was above her shoulders.


Thanks. She said she was going to to a little shorter, but the stylist talked her out of it. I think he was afraid she would regret going too short. Maybe next time.


----------



## macraven

A quick drop in here to say Hey to all the homies.
It's only Wednesday but feels like a Saturday to me...

Monyk, hope your son has improved and not as sick as he was yesterday.
Sending germ free hugs to you.

When the kids get sick, it is always mom that is busy taking care of their needs.
Hope you don't get sick

Our family always lovingly shared all illness with each other


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday evening Sans family 

Not a lot happening here. Was a nice quiet day with a couple of short errands.

We had a storm pass through yesterday evening that brought thunder and lightening and some much needed rain.

Hubby is enjoying his birthday gift I gave him. I bought him the latest IPad and the keyboard to go with it. He said he likes it. That’s all the matters.

I saw that Universal announced a Maze Jordon Peele’s “Us”. I have never scene that. Sounds interestimg.



Monykalyn said:


> Well boy child has himself a nasty virus-hoping just a cold but was running a fever. Big cup of tea, homemade egg drop soup and he's back in bed.



Monyk hope your son feels better soon.




Charade67 said:


> B got a haircut today. She usually only gets a trim, but this time had several inches cut off.



Your daughter has beautiful hair. It’s always nice to get a salon visit in before school starts.

Going to look for movie to watch on Netflix.

Have a good rest of the evening everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Last week I had Chinese food and this was in my fortune cookie. 


Tonight my brother texted me and told me that he is getting married.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Hubby is enjoying his birthday gift I gave him. I bought him the latest IPad and the keyboard to go with it. He said he likes it. That’s all the matters.


Very nice gift. I keep thinking I should replace my iPad, but probably won’t do it until this one dies. 



Robo56 said:


> Your daughter has beautiful hair. It’s always nice to get a salon visit in before school starts.


Thank you. Can you believe she was practically bald when she was born?


----------



## schumigirl

Ever had one of those nights........

Went to bed tired......couldn’t sleep......got more tired.......still couldn’t sleep........got up and started organising books in the room we keep them all........became more tired.......lay down on sofa in there.......nope......wide awake but shattered........eventually dropped off around 3am.....only to wake at 5 and couldn’t get back to sleep......look a little like an extra from TWD this morning........I usually sleep very well. Bet I sleep tonight......

But, most of the books are now sorted out......just a few shelves to finish off and all our books will be in the one place......

Breakfast is Rice Krispies I think.......not a cereal fan usually, but fancy a bowl this morning.......and big mug of tea.....

Bit cloudy outside but seems to be warm enough today......

Happy Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thursday, indeed, Schumi, and thank you for your happy Thursday greeting.  So sorry not a good night sleep last night.  Yep, sure if you even take a nap, you will sleep well tonight.  

Well, that was a fun wet Wednesday.  Lots of lightning, power out for a few minutes, ack to reset everything, cars stranded in rising water, trees down, fire alarms sounding.  Nice line of thunderstorms rocked and rolled us until late in the evening.  Now everything is damp, and was a cool feeling ride, with 70 degrees and a very dark sky while commuting.  Seems this predawn is now a medium dark blue, and we will have a good chance of no rain today.  Seems a random one, per the weather lady, may still be giving rain to those lucky enough to be that random winner.  86 the high, and with the clouds departing by mid morning, we will have lots of sun.  That should dry all up, and feel warm to us.  That muggy before the rain yesterday, was oh so icky, sticky.  Still high humidity right now, as 95 percent.  Ah, sunrise to is be in 8 more minutes.  Will be glad to see the sun.



Sigh.  The inside temp is getting to that oh it's cold feeling.  Time for tea.  Have a big mug of it too, Schumi.  I'd join you, I like English breakfast tea.  Mine is black tea.  It's what is sold on grocery shelves.  It's fine for everyday. I use better tea on weekends when I can really enjoy it.

Have a terrific time today, it's a Thursday, so be thirsty, and drink up, it's good to be hydrated.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha ha. Oh, and forgot to say, MonyK's home is sick bay. Hoping son is feeling much better today. , so sending some mummy dust.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday Morning Sans family 





schumigirl said:


> Went to bed tired......couldn’t sleep......got more tired.......still couldn’t sleep........got up and started organising books in the room we keep them all........became more tired.......lay down on sofa in there.......nope......wide awake but shattered........eventually dropped off around 3am.....only to wake at 5 and couldn’t get back to sleep......look a little like an extra from TWD this morning........I usually sleep very well. Bet I sleep tonight......



Schumi I have had those nights sometimes. It can be frustrating not being able to fall off to sleep. Hope you have a restful day and a good sleep tonight.

Lynne thanks for the cheerful good morning. Your vacation is coming soon.

I’am thinking of decorating early for Halloween. I saw a couple of pillows and a sign at the “At Home” store on Monday when I was shopping with my sister. I keep saying  I’am not going to buy any Halloween items every year and then I do...LOL



Going to go and walk a little at the mall this morning, then need to do a little cleaning and organizing in the closet.

Monyk hope you son is feeling better today.

Looking forward to HHN


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Cute pillows you picked up, and woot!  For the reminder of HHN.  Sorry I will miss you this year.  Thinking of coming in September into early October next year, so hope to cross paths with you again one of these days.

Mac, hope you are having a good morning too, with thoughts of HHN as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, you’ve been having some bad storms recently......hope they soon pass........enjoy that tea! 

Robo.....thanks yes, I need to sleep tonight.....even my friends at lunch said I looked tired........and yep, HHN is getting closer..........



Beautiful day here and tomorrow has to be even warmer.......but......storms will follow.......

Had lovely lunch out with friends. Went to a place that doesn’t allow smoking outside either in their grounds, so we could eat without others smoke blowing towards us.......very pleasant. It’s always busy because of that......

So, no cooking tonight either........I love cooking but, do enjoy when I don’t have to.......so, we have some snack food for later if we do get hungry as always.........

Think I need a mid appointment hair appointment.....hair is growing like wildfire........must be the sunshine. But only 3 weeks till I go.....so will try and hang on......

Water time I think.........Thirsty Thursday right enough......


----------



## Sue M

Quick drive by!  Hope this finds everyone well. Busy week, getting ready for DL, 6am flight Sunday morning. So have to be on the road by 3am, drop car off at park n fly. 
Went to the beach (lake) Tuesday. It was hot out!  Glad I have a beach umbrella. 
Yesterday had a lovely lunch for a friends birthday at the golf club. Sat on the patio with lovely views of the mountains. Could see Mt. Baker in Washington. 
Today going for massage soon, then mani/pedi with daughter. 
Cooler temps today.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  An early bird airborne Sue this week-end!  So excited for you, and pictures, if you get the chance.  Nice to have a birthday lunch, and pampering today. Sounds like a perfect couple of days.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Lynne!


----------



## Monykalyn

quick drive by-lunch break
Safe travels to Sue! one of these days we will get to DL! Charade B's hair is gorgeous!
Boy is still sick, but doesn't seem worse or better. He did eat last night.
Yesterday was our anniversary (at AKL and dinner at Jiko this time last year).  Dh did go Tuesday and get the boy cold med and wine-but he got the one kind I do not like-Moscato!. He also texted me yesterday and said he didn't feel great, so I stopped by store to get stuff for dinner (shrimp cocktail apps, seared scallops, angel hair pasta with herbs and tomatoes from garden, steamed broccoli, lemon meringue pie) and got 3 bottle of wine. I get home and big bunch of roses, a plant, and 3 bottles of the wine I like LOL! So our wine cooler is now stocked for bit!. He also made chocolate covered strawberries. We ate those instead of the pie. 


macraven said:


> Our family always lovingly shared all illness with each other


 I just do NOT want it right now as I leave in a week! Cloroxing everything


Robo56 said:


> saw that Universal announced a Maze Jordon Peele’s “Us”.


 We watched it last night. I can definitely see how this could be a very creepy house.


Lynne G said:


> . Lots of lightning, power out for a few minutes, ack to reset everything, cars stranded in rising water, trees down, fire alarms sounding. Nice line of thunderstorms rocked and rolled us until late in the evening


Wow sounds like quite the show! gray and rainy here today, but not storming. 
Yeah with thirsty thursday and now stocked in wine I will be having a glass tonight.

Hello to everyone i missed!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in

Sue...love getting those mani/pedis before a trip.  It is part of the excitement of the upcoming trip!  Do you have the suitcases out yet?  I'm usually a day before packer...but things I can pile up earlier I will make a pile earlier to pack on packing day.  The excitement just keeps building!!!!

Schumi...I used to have many books.  I finally did a book clean out.  But I also have a kobo and a kindle now.  I use both...and have many books on both of them.  It definitely cuts down on the clutter.  I do love the convenience of a book on a kindle or kobo.  It is just sooo easy to toss into my purse and pull our at any time and read.  I hated having to drag the bulk of a book around.  I always have my current book in my purse, and have been known to pull it out - even when the hubby and boys are in Bass Pro Shops, I will sit and a chair and happily read while they are oooooing and ahhhhhhing over all the shiny sports things.  

Lynne...I sure hope the rain misses you today.  It's grey, cold and drizzly here today too.   I don't like storms at the best of times.  Those type of storms scare me.  I know if you live there your very used to it. - but YIKES.  That is when I will say, I'm glad I live where the air hurts my skin.  We don't deal with storms like that very often.  

Robo...you gotta love all the halloween decorations for the house,.  I don't decorate much now that the kids are grown...but I used to do lots as well.  I would love to set up a haunted house party at least one time.  I think it would be sooo fun to do.  But there is a couple of neighbourhoods that get together and have one haunted yard/garage.  They are super fun to visit.  And each year there is one haunted farm.  It is VERY good.  They do charge admission - which is donated later to different charities.  But they do an awesome job of putting together a whole experience.  There are huge lineups most nights to get in to see it...even in the cold temperatures.  We have worm mitts and toques with a Timmy's in our hands while waiting for our turn.  They only let small groups go in at a time to go through the house and maze.  They keep adding new things every year.  My boys laugh at me because I'm the chicken of our group lol

Got to sit last night at the sewing machine and actually quilt my quilt together.  I'm trying to learn to do the fancy smancy designs that you see on some of the more beautiful quilts.  So last night was just doing swirls in some of the blocks.  So it's all done freely moving the material around to make the design.  I dropped the feed dogs ( the things that grab your material to move it through the machine ) and adjusted a few other things to make the material move around easily.  This is a practice quilt...just for me to snuggle with on the chair in the evenings during winter.  So we will see how it turns out. My arms are sore from trying to move all the bulk around.  But so far...I'm happy with how it is turning out.  They are getting better and better with each square.  Hopefully I can sit down again tonight and do some more.  

Hope everyone had a great day!!!


----------



## Charade67

Rough day today. I think I mentioned the 68 year old client whose kidney cancer has returned. Today I found out that her doctors have told her there really isn’t anything they can do except make her as comfortable as possible. She is going to start receiving palliative care. 

I’ll be back tomorrow to catch up on posts.


----------



## Lynne G

That is so sad to hear about. Charade.  I hope she is not in pain. 

Ended up with more like breakfast for dinner.  Eggs with bacon and ham steak, plus some green peppers and meatballs.  The meatballs were for little one.  While she likes bacon,  not mixed with eggs. Older one added a slice of cheese with his.

Quiet night, and that is a good one in my book.  Was so tired  earlier, that older one said I had fell asleep.  Eh, nothing good on the TV, so I guess I closed my eyes.  Yeah, I have learned to sleep anywhere, lights on and noise are not an issue if I am tired.  Not sure why was so tired though.  But I did wake up much earlier then usual this morning.  I could not get back to sleep at 3:30am.  At least I got a nice long shower before my DH got up.  Usually, I have mine not much after him, and it is nice the bathroom is warm and smells good.

Off to see what is on the tube tonight.  My try to see what movie to put on.  Seems little one made coffee.  Ooh, make a cup for me, kid.  Later, and a very good night to each and every homie.  And hope little Hope lets momma have a longer sleep tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah don’t know why that attachment posted double and not in full
Like I wanted.  Later homies.


----------



## macraven

Sending to all of youse....
Robo, Sue, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Charade, pumpkin, monyk,Tink, Tinydancer, Kfish, bobbie, Rapster and......Pooh ( who has been mia the past week - bring a note from mom...)

and if I forgot anyone, it's because I am blonde


Hope you all are doing fine and enjoying the summer!

Kids in our neighborhood went back to school the other day.
I have to time when the high school bus comes to our street so I don't have to sit behind it to get into my driveway.
It has a stop for the house near me.

92 today and all of next week will be the same.
No complaints out of me for the weather.

Sue is leaving soon on vacation, Lynne and Janet also this month.
I would have to read back to see who else mentioned trips this month.

Quite a few have them in September.

Later homies.....


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ah don’t know why that attachment posted double and not in full
> Like I wanted.  Later homies.



All I had to do was to click on it to see the picture.
Cute!


----------



## macraven

It is  time again for another homie.....*.keisha* day today



Hope it is the best day for you !


----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEISHA

*




​
 

























​


*Have a great birthday Janet

*
​


----------



## schumigirl

Belated Happy Anniversary to you and your DH Monyk….dinner sounded lovely!!! And hope your boy feels better soon......horrible to see them poorly......

Pumpkin.....I tried a Kindle twice....but it`s not for me. I much prefer a real book. I know how handy Kindle`s are, but I guess I`m too much of a traditionalist...….or maybe too old fashioned is the right term.....lol.....I don't carry books around with me....but will pop one or two in a suitcase or one in hand luggage, although apart from the plane I never do seem to get around to reading a book in Orlando...….in winter I sit in that room surrounded by books and that's where I do most of my reading.....big comfy chair!!! Bliss!!! I do like your vision of reading while your guys eye up shiny things......lol......

mac....I can`t believe it`s time for the kids to go back to school anywhere already...….kids here are Sept 2nd for the most part...…..and lovely weather still for you...…..that`s got to be nice!!!! 



We have rain this morning, and lots of it.....started around 2am and hasn't stopped. Feels cool too. Kyle just left for work and it`s back to jackets today......

No grilling tonight as we planned...….Kyle is out for a engagement party so it`s just us again they`ll eat there. Hmmmmm…...maybe a curry again.

Have a great Friday...….


----------



## schumigirl

​





















​​


----------



## Lynne G

- yay! It's Keisha's birthday. And rightly so, because:  


Have a very Happy Birthday, Keisha.

And hope your anniversary celebration was good, MonyK.  Hope the boy feels better soon, and yay, for stocking up with the wine.


Ooh, almost a clear sky, and why how beautiful, I get to see the sunrise, with a lovely orange pinkish horizon.  We'll have a sunny day, with nary a chance of rain.  I'd say that's one perfect Friday, even if I have to be saying that from my office.

With that, I too am an old school, I'd much rather read from a book, then reading the book electronically.  Little one has many a book electronically.  I guess she reads them.  I always take a book in my backpack when traveling.  Helps to pass time in the airport, and sometimes I read in my hotel room, particularly if the weather is bad.

Went to bed by 10pm, older one complained he had to make dinner.  Um, your 21 going on 22, I taught you how to cook.  Do it.  And besides, I tend to be the cook every day. I just needed a break.  Feel much better, and so happy it is a Friday. Some weeks seem longer than others.



 And a hehe, when saying yesterday, I'm glad it's Friday tomorrow, my coworker agreed.  She said every week seems long, I'm retiring at the end of the year.  Sigh.  Not me.  But the 10 year plan is still on track, I think.

  Hey homies, wake up, it's a Friday.  Ah, to all a very pleasant Friday.  May the week-end be awesome, and we all can wave to Sue, on her way to DL in the wee hours on Sunday.

How nice is that?  



 ,  and


----------



## RAPstar

Happy National Tell a Joke Day!

*Why did the chicken go to the séance?*


To get to the other side.


----------



## macraven

Andy, that was a cute one!
Very appropriate for the talk now about hhn


----------



## macraven

After a year It still slips my mind I use a fob to start my car
Lol
Paper books are the only ones I read

Wonder when Empress Janet will be here?
Maybe she is lucky and sleeping in this morning


----------



## Lynne G

*What do you call a pig that does karate?*

A pork chop.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> After a year It still slips my mind I use a fob to start my car
> Lol
> Paper books are the only ones I read
> 
> Wonder when Empress Janet will be here?
> Maybe she is lucky and sleeping in this morning



Yes, hope the birthday girl stops by today to say a big hello...….

Strangely, I got a rather timely call asking me this morning if I wanted a Kindle as a birthday gift this year...….lol.....er, no thanks....have you just met me, was my response to long time friend...….I think she buys them for her company and they have a surplus lol.....I usually get a bottle of wine and some yankee candles from her.....stick to what you know I like was my response...….real books for me too. I`m still trying to get through Doctor Sleep......follow up to The Shining......it`s good but I struggle with some of Stephen King`s books. The Langoliers was relentless!!! And eventually I gave up on that one...….



So much for the storm predicted...….we have gorgeous sunshine and it`s boiling hot......and I`m making curry for dinner as Kyle is out tonight. It`ll be lovely though.....nice bottle of wine and maybe a movie......haven't done much today except go out this morning and pick up some nice things and then home. 

Hope everyone`s Friday is just lovely...….


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> quick drive by-lunch break
> Safe travels to Sue! one of these days we will get to DL! Charade B's hair is gorgeous!
> Boy is still sick, but doesn't seem worse or better. He did eat last night.
> Yesterday was our anniversary (at AKL and dinner at Jiko this time last year).  Dh did go Tuesday and get the boy cold med and wine-but he got the one kind I do not like-Moscato!. He also texted me yesterday and said he didn't feel great, so I stopped by store to get stuff for dinner (shrimp cocktail apps, seared scallops, angel hair pasta with herbs and tomatoes from garden, steamed broccoli, lemon meringue pie) and got 3 bottle of wine. I get home and big bunch of roses, a plant, and 3 bottles of the wine I like LOL! So our wine cooler is now stocked for bit!. He also made chocolate covered strawberries. We ate those instead of the pie.
> I just do NOT want it right now as I leave in a week! Cloroxing everything
> We watched it last night. I can definitely see how this could be a very creepy house.
> 
> Wow sounds like quite the show! gray and rainy here today, but not storming.
> Yeah with thirsty thursday and now stocked in wine I will be having a glass tonight.
> 
> Hello to everyone i missed!


Hope your boy is feeling better soon!  But how nice to come home to flowers and wine!  I don’t like Moscato either. Too sweet. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Sue...love getting those mani/pedis before a trip.  It is part of the excitement of the upcoming trip!  Do you have the suitcases out yet?  I'm usually a day before packer...but things I can pile up earlier I will make a pile earlier to pack on packing day.  The excitement just keeps building!!!!
> 
> Robo...you gotta love all the halloween decorations for the house,.  I don't decorate much now that the kids are grown...but I used to do lots as well.  I would love to set up a haunted house party at least one time.  I think it would be sooo fun to do.  But there is a couple of neighbourhoods that get together and have one haunted yard/garage.  They are super fun to visit.  And each year there is one haunted farm.  It is VERY good.  They do charge admission - which is donated later to different charities.  But they do an awesome job of putting together a whole experience.  There are huge lineups most nights to get in to see it...even in the cold temperatures.  We have worm mitts and toques with a Timmy's in our hands while waiting for our turn.  They only let small groups go in at a time to go through the house and maze.  They keep adding new things every year.  My boys laugh at me because I'm the chicken of our group lol
> 
> Got to sit last night at the sewing machine and actually quilt my quilt together.  I'm trying to learn to do the fancy smancy designs that you see on some of the more beautiful quilts.  So last night was just doing swirls in some of the blocks.  So it's all done freely moving the material around to make the design.  I dropped the feed dogs ( the things that grab your material to move it through the machine ) and adjusted a few other things to make the material move around easily.  This is a practice quilt...just for me to snuggle with on the chair in the evenings during winter.  So we will see how it turns out. My arms are sore from trying to move all the bulk around.  But so far...I'm happy with how it is turning out.  They are getting better and better with each square.  Hopefully I can sit down again tonight and do some more.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day!!!


Suitcases are out, actually haven’t been put away since May trip, lol. And probably won’t be put away until I get home from Sept trip, no point!
Yesterday I took out what I possibly will take and did wash since it was a sunny day to hang out to dry. Today I’ll go thru and decide what I’ll take. I’m trying not to overpack, but never works!  
We used to have 2 houses around the block that did great Halloween houses. They had children same age as mine. One house did Dracula, husband was great. They had eire lighting,decorations, piped music, and Dracula hid in the bushes and came out when you walked up the pathway!  Great black cape with red satin lining. The kids all screamed but loved it!  The neighbour across the street had his mom in the yard as an old witch with a cauldron in a cave with fog machine handing out the candy!  
Wow your quilt sounds amazing!



Charade67 said:


> Rough day today. I think I mentioned the 68 year old client whose kidney cancer has returned. Today I found out that her doctors have told her there really isn’t anything they can do except make her as comfortable as possible. She is going to start receiving palliative care.
> 
> I’ll be back tomorrow to catch up on posts.


I’m so sorry.  68 is way too young. 


macraven said:


> Sending to all of youse....
> Robo, Sue, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Charade, pumpkin, monyk,Tink, Tinydancer, Kfish, bobbie, Rapster and......Pooh ( who has been mia the past week - bring a note from mom...)
> 
> and if I forgot anyone, it's because I am blonde
> 
> 
> Hope you all are doing fine and enjoying the summer!
> 
> Kids in our neighborhood went back to school the other day.
> I have to time when the high school bus comes to our street so I don't have to sit behind it to get into my driveway.
> It has a stop for the house near me.
> 
> 92 today and all of next week will be the same.
> No complaints out of me for the weather.
> 
> Sue is leaving soon on vacation, Lynne and Janet also this month.
> I would have to read back to see who else mentioned trips this month.
> 
> Quite a few have them in September.
> 
> Later homies.....


That’s what I blame everything on, being blond!  Its way to early to go back to school!  I know when I’m in Florida in Aug they go back mid Aug. 



schumigirl said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary to you and your DH Monyk….dinner sounded lovely!!! And hope your boy feels better soon......horrible to see them poorly......
> 
> Pumpkin.....I tried a Kindle twice....but it`s not for me. I much prefer a real book. I know how handy Kindle`s are, but I guess I`m too much of a traditionalist...….or maybe too old fashioned is the right term.....lol.....I don't carry books around with me....but will pop one or two in a suitcase or one in hand luggage, although apart from the plane I never do seem to get around to reading a book in Orlando...….in winter I sit in that room surrounded by books and that's where I do most of my reading.....big comfy chair!!! Bliss!!! I do like your vision of reading while your guys eye up shiny things......lol......
> 
> mac....I can`t believe it`s time for the kids to go back to school anywhere already...….kids here are Sept 2nd for the most part...…..and lovely weather still for you...…..that`s got to be nice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have rain this morning, and lots of it.....started around 2am and hasn't stopped. Feels cool too. Kyle just left for work and it`s back to jackets today......
> 
> No grilling tonight as we planned...….Kyle is out for a engagement party so it`s just us again they`ll eat there. Hmmmmm…...maybe a curry again.
> 
> Have a great Friday...….


For traveling I prefer a book because if I’m going to the pool or beach I won’t leave my iPad in beach bag!  A book, I don’t have to worry about theft. 
Yum, love a curry!

Keishashadow  belated!

Today is packing day. Have to get everything sorted out, tomorrow having dinner company, the usual suspects but it’s going to be early!  I need to try to get a few hrs sleep before I have to get up at 2am, to be on the road for 3am. Need to be at the airport 4:00am, 2 hrs before flight. We go thru both security and US customs here.  So that’s 2 long queues. I applied for Nexus but don’t have it yet. Note on site says- Due to partial US govt shutdown wait for applications are longer. Ugh.  I had hope to get it for at least Sept trip but doesn’t look like. 
Saturday I’ll pack my toiletries. 

Cloudy and cool today, rain coming. Mr is bummed as he’s off on a 4 day golf trip to southern interior of the province, lake country, and rain forecast there too. 
Since everyone will be away, younger daughter is staying at the house to take care of the dogs.


----------



## keishashadow

Today is my day . Thanks all, loving the pics hahahaha

Breakfast was


Darth Vader speaking to me lol. I’m buzzing on sugar & java.  

Dinner with jr later. He took half a day to attend don’t call me princess’ BD party tonight and finish packing for his Myrtle Beach trip tomorrow.  He loves the drive, yuck, a short flight.   That’s why Spirit airlines is in business lol

Later tonight, the party is scheduled at trampoline park.  Wonder how high I can bounce?  Actual date on our DL trip, but it was only date open to book months ago, crazy.


schumigirl said:


> We didn't see the Northern Lights there, but luckily we can see them from where we live on some nights......they are incredible.....so yes, I would go back there to see them....and just wrap up warm!!





Lynne G said:


> Ah, I just love hydroplaning on my way home


Better than the cars around you hydroplaning!  Scary stuff, ranks up there with black ice on road


Robo56 said:


> Hubby is enjoying his birthday gift I gave him. I bought him the latest IPad and the keyboard to go with it. He said he likes it. That’s all the matters.


That is a sweet present IO


Robo56 said:


> saw that Universal announced a Maze Jordon Peele’s “Us”. I have never scene that. Sounds interestimg.


Me neither.  Not esp thrilled with the new offering. Hoping the FB thing is more of an optional add on vs a must to to enjoy the house.


Sue M said:


> Quick drive by!  Hope this finds everyone well. Busy week, getting ready for DL, 6am flight Sunday morning. So have to be on the road by 3am, drop car off at park n fly.
> Went to the beach (lake) Tuesday. It was hot out!  Glad I have a beach umbrella.
> Yesterday had a lovely lunch for a friends birthday at the golf club. Sat on the patio with lovely views of the mountains. Could see Mt. Baker in Washington.
> Today going for massage soon, then mani/pedi with daughter.
> Cooler temps today.


Happy trails.  Leave a light on for us   Tried to snag tix to an America’s Got Talent taping today, never have much luck with those types of systems.  Continually got shut out of the chew tapings at Epcot lol

Did u book any SWGE stuff, olga’s Cantina?   Have been trying for both DL & two WDW trips...nada.  Gave up for a bit, sick to death of watching the scrolling spaceship on wait pages.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Up early today to get a mammogram. What a wonderful way to start the day. I don’t know what I was thinking scheduling it so early. Spent the rest of the morning  running errands.



schumigirl said:


> Ever had one of those nights........
> 
> Went to bed tired......couldn’t sleep......got more tired.......still couldn’t sleep........got up and started organising books in the room we keep them all........became more tired.......lay down on sofa in there.......nope......wide awake but shattered........eventually dropped off around 3am.....only to wake at 5 and couldn’t get back to sleep......look a little like an extra from TWD this morning........I usually sleep very well. Bet I sleep tonight......


I hate nights like that. I usually start to fall asleep just before it is time for me to get up. 



schumigirl said:


> Had lovely lunch out with friends. Went to a place that doesn’t allow smoking outside either in their grounds, so we could eat without others smoke blowing towards us.......very pleasant. It’s always busy because of that......


Sounds like a great restaurant. I hate smelling smoke when I’m trying to eat. (Or anytime really.)



Monykalyn said:


> Boy is still sick, but doesn't seem worse or better. He did eat last night.


Hope he is feeling better today.



Monykalyn said:


> Yesterday was our anniversary


 Happy belated anniversary.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got to sit last night at the sewing machine and actually quilt my quilt together.


I admire people who can sew. It’s not a talent of mine. I was barely able to sew patches on B’s Girl Scout vest. 



Lynne G said:


> That is so sad to hear about. Charade. I hope she is not in pain.


Thanks Lynne. I don’t think she is in too much pain right now. I know she is very weak and tired. 



Lynne G said:


> Ended up with more like breakfast for dinner. Eggs with bacon and ham steak, plus some green peppers and meatballs. The meatballs were for little one. While she likes bacon, not mixed with eggs. Older one added a slice of cheese with his.


 Sounds really good except for the green peppers. I love breakfast for supper on occasion. One day I hope to get a waffle maker. 



macraven said:


> It is  time again for another homie.....*.keisha* day today


Happy birthday Keisha!



schumigirl said:


> .I tried a Kindle twice....but it`s not for me. I much prefer a real book. I know how handy Kindle`s are, but I guess I`m too much of a traditionalist...….or maybe too old fashioned is the right term...





Lynne G said:


> With that, I too am an old school, I'd much rather read from a book, then reading the book electronically. Little one has many a book electronically





macraven said:


> Paper books are the only ones I read


 
I am mainly a paper book person too, but I do have a few books on my iPad. Dh has a Kindle and loves it. 

I suppose I should get up and be productive. Maybe I’ll start some laundry.


----------



## macraven

Charade, if it is your day off work, no need to be productive.....
Put the laundry off until tomorrow..


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday afternoon Sans family 




Happy Birthday Keisha. Enjoy your special day.









Sue M said:


> ick drive by! Hope this finds everyone well. Busy week, getting ready for DL, 6am flight Sunday morning. So have to be on the road by 3am, drop car off at park n fly.



Yeah!!!!!!!! Your trip is here. Hope you have safe travels on your trip.





Sue M said:


> Today going for massage soon, then mani/pedi with daughter.
> Cooler temps today.



I love a good foo foo day.




Monykalyn said:


> Yesterday was our anniversary (



Happy Anniversary Monyk






macraven said:


> Robo, Sue, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Charade, pumpkin, monyk,Tink, Tinydancer, Kfish, bobbie, Rapster and......Pooh ( who has been mia the past week - bring a note from mom...)



Hi Mac 


I made some tuna fish salad for lunch this afternoon. I had a hankering for some.

Stopped by farmers market earlier this morning and picked up some veggies to go with salmon this evening.

Not much planned this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue...... curry was delicious! Hot and spicy but sweet too......hope you get your Nexus sorted out. When we applied for Global Entry it took less than 2 weeks from start to finish, now they’ve said it can be 12 weeks! Long time to wait......

Keisha.....lovely pic as always! Sugar highs can be good! Enjoy that bouncing around later.......don’t go too high! 

Charade......mammograms are a necessary evil....hope it wasn’t too bad as it can be sometimes. Yes, books all the way for me........we all despise smoking and being around or anywhere near smokers.....even from a distance the smell gets everywhere.....so, yes, even though smoking is banned in all eating establishments and pubs, some still allow smoking outside,...so we don’t go outside, which is why this place is popular.....no smoking at all.......and yes, last thing you want anytime, but when you’re eating especially. 

Robo.....nice to see you drop by......hope things are good with you.......



So......huge thunderstorm tonight.......right over the top of us for around an hour or so. Quite impressive........Kyle and I usually go up to the top floor and watch it out of the windows from there....but he’s out tonight and missed it.......so I stayed downstairs where Tom and I were watching Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone.......with a lovely bottle of red wine. From our bought wine, not the home brew! 

Very humid still.......plan to watch the second Potter film........Kyle not due home till after midnight so we may stay up, or we may not........

Bacon for breakfast tomorrow though......maybe pancakes........


----------



## macraven

We all will be over for the bacon....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We all will be over for the bacon....



Will set an extra place at the table.........kitchen table or dining room......any preference?.......



Almost bedtime here......decided we can’t keep our eyes open any longer......will still listen out for Kyle.....habits don’t change despite him being an adult.......

Finish wine and bed..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I can do that too Schumi, may be asleep, but know when older one comes home late.  Little one too nowadays.  

Have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, if it is your day off work, no need to be productive.....
> Put the laundry off until tomorrow..


I ended up sewing the last patches on B’s Girl Scout vest then talking a nap.
I just now tossed a couple of new tops in the laundry. Might do more later tonight.



schumigirl said:


> Charade......mammograms are a necessary evil....hope it wasn’t too bad as it can be sometimes.


Yep, and I started getting them sooner than usual because my mother is a breast cancer survivor. Today they were having trouble with one of their machines, so I had to go to another and repeat some of the scans. Thankfully I only have to do this once a year. 


Tonight my side is really hurting. I am praying that it is not another kidney stone. I took some pain medication. Might fall asleep again soon.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Tonight my side is really hurting. I am praying that it is not another kidney stone. I took some pain medication. Might fall asleep again soon.



Hope you* don't* have a kidney stone.
They are very painful, but on pain level, childbirth was a ten also


----------



## macraven

It just came to me I did not get Real on the last list the other night.

Anyone hear how she is doing?


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF!! Wow this week (and I worked only 4 days) lasted about 2 months LOL! Stopped for some groceries on way home-different walmart than one I usually go to as THAT one made national news for a fully armed idiot making a 2A "statement" - I say anymore about that and I will be banned. 
Instant pot pot roast with potato and carrots-so good and not much left.  Got a few other ingredients for other meals in the instant pot. After the power blink and wasted meal in crock-pot kinda leary about using that when no one home.
Tomorrow is Springfield Cards game, with the STL cards catcher rehabing here (Yadi! Yadi! Yadi!) And my oldest comes home from her summer internship tomorrow. She found out she got a grant to go to a conference in September in Phoenix (she has her name on a paper being presented there) so she is pretty excited. And found out she gets one more paycheck from this summer internship. 

Thanks all for Anniversary wishes! And the boy well wishes-almost back to normal-at least judging by his appetite tonight.


keishashadow said:


> Darth Vader speaking to me lol. I’m buzzing on sugar & java.


 Love it! Happy Bday!


schumigirl said:


> we all despise smoking and being around or anywhere near smokers


 Me too! It is an asthma trigger as well so I really have to avoid it.


schumigirl said:


> Finish wine and bed..........


 Good plan!  Recipe tonight called for some red wine so had to crack open a bottle...


Charade67 said:


> I am praying that it is not another kidney stone. I took some pain medication.


OH I hope it is not a Kidney stone! Feel better!

Have to go school shopping tomorrow-bribing my middle to go with by promising food and coffee...


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!! Wow this week (and I worked only 4 days) lasted about 2 months LOL! Stopped for some groceries on way home-different walmart than one I usually go to as THAT one made national news for a fully armed idiot making a 2A "statement" - I say anymore about that and I will be banned.
> Instant pot pot roast with potato and carrots-so good and not much left.  Got a few other ingredients for other meals in the instant pot. After the power blink and wasted meal in crock-pot kinda leary about using that when no one home.
> Tomorrow is Springfield Cards game, with the STL cards catcher rehabing here (Yadi! Yadi! Yadi!) And my oldest comes home from her summer internship tomorrow. She found out she got a grant to go to a conference in September in Phoenix (she has her name on a paper being presented there) so she is pretty excited. And found out she gets one more paycheck from this summer internship.
> 
> Thanks all for Anniversary wishes! And the boy well wishes-almost back to normal-at least judging by his appetite tonight.
> Love it! Happy Bday!
> Me too! It is an asthma trigger as well so I really have to avoid it.
> Good plan!  Recipe tonight called for some red wine so had to crack open a bottle...
> 
> OH I hope it is not a Kidney stone! Feel better!
> 
> Have to go school shopping tomorrow-bribing my middle to go with by promising food and coffee...


Enjoy the weekend celebrate each other !

Charade ouch indeed 

BD party akin to my first rave lol


#2 DS came thru with my annual bouquet


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my kids can be bribed that way too, MonyK.  I have to go grocery shopping.  Not my idea of fun.  Will probably do tomorrow.

Charade, hope it is not a kidney stone and you feel better soon.  Yep, drugs and sleeping hopefully will help with the pain.  

So glad I can sleep in late tomorrow. Probably not.  My head gets me up early in the weekend days.  Difference is, I tend to move much slower in getting up.  

Lots of good dreams and sound sleeps tonight, may all the homies have.  

Neat pictures and yay, for such pretty flowers, Keisha.  Balloons I see as well.  Party indeed.


----------



## macraven

Keisha, that is a very nice soft blonde color you have.
Glad you are having a totally "it's my birthday" type of day!

Lynne, Saturday grocery shopping ..... someday you will be able to avoid that when you retire 
But you have a lot more years to go before that will happen.

monyk, Yadi is one of my favorites!

Schumi, I can smell the bacon now.....


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Today is my day . Thanks all, loving the pics hahahaha
> 
> Breakfast was
> 
> View attachment 424179
> Darth Vader speaking to me lol. I’m buzzing on sugar & java.
> 
> Later tonight, the party is scheduled at trampoline park.  Wonder how high I can bounce?  Actual date on our DL trip, but it was only date open to book months ago, crazy.
> 
> Happy trails.  Leave a light on for us   Tried to snag tix to an America’s Got Talent taping today, never have much luck with those types of systems.  Continually got shut out of the chew tapings at Epcot lol
> 
> Did u book any SWGE stuff, olga’s Cantina?   Have been trying for both DL & two WDW trips...nada.  Gave up for a bit, sick to death of watching the scrolling spaceship on wait pages.


What a cutie. Love the Darth Vader cake!  I hope you don’t bounce too high on the trampoline yikes!  My daughter smacked her front tooth on trampoline. 

At DL we have 2 ADRs for Olga’s!  One on Wednesday early, and another on Friday I think!  And I just booked this week for next week. There were plenty of times 


Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Up early today to get a mammogram. What a wonderful way to start the day. I don’t know what I was thinking scheduling it so early. Spent the rest of the morning  running errands.
> 
> I admire people who can sew. It’s not a talent of mine. I was barely able to sew patches on B’s Girl Scout vest.


Never a fun time getting squished. I wish there was a better test.  I have  to go once a year. Last one was the most painful. I love it when they say- don’t breathe, as if you could!  
Hope you don’t have Kidney stones. I haven’t had them but a friend is prone to them. 
Nope, I can’t sew either, and getting those patches on was a challenge lol!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Friday afternoon Sans family
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!!! Your trip is here. Hope you have safe travels on your trip.
> View attachment 424201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good foo foo day.
> I made some tuna fish salad for lunch this afternoon. I had a hankering for some.
> 
> Stopped by farmers market earlier this morning and picked up some veggies to go with salmon this evening.
> 
> Not much planned this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday.


Thanks!  I packed today!  Tomorrow will do some odds & sods.  Packed that lovely body lotion from RPH room that found its way into my suitcase, lol. Love that stuff. 
I had (Pacific) salmon last night. Delicious. I cooked it on the bbq in foil pouch. Daughter & I shared. Husband wanted something else. He’s a bit of a snob when it comes to seafood. If it’s from the grocery store he won’t eat it. 
I love tuna salad!
Yes, foo foo days are great. We always have a pre trip foo foo day!  



schumigirl said:


> Sue...... curry was delicious! Hot and spicy but sweet too......hope you get your Nexus sorted out. When we applied for Global Entry it took less than 2 weeks from start to finish, now they’ve said it can be 12 weeks! Long time to wait......
> Charade......mammograms are a necessary evil....hope it wasn’t too bad as it can be sometimes. Yes, books all the way for me........we all despise smoking and being around or anywhere near smokers.....even from a distance the smell gets everywhere.....so, yes, even though smoking is banned in all eating establishments and pubs, some still allow smoking outside,...so we don’t go outside, which is why this place is popular.....no smoking at all.......
> 
> 
> So......huge thunderstorm tonight.......right over the top of us for around an hour or so. Quite impressive........Kyle and I usually go up to the top floor and watch it out of the windows from there....but he’s out tonight and missed it.......so I stayed downstairs where Tom and I were watching Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone.......with a lovely bottle of red wine. From our bought wine, not the home brew!
> 
> Very humid still.......plan to watch the second Potter film........Kyle not due home till after midnight so we may stay up, or we may not........
> 
> Bacon for breakfast tomorrow though......maybe pancakes........


Yum!  What kind of curry, I’m partial to green!  

I wish Nexus was only 2 weeks!  I don’t think I’ll even have it for Sept trip.  I had no idea US has a partial govt shutdown. Oh well, not much I can do about it. 

I hate being around smoking too. And so glad it’s not allowed in restaurants, not even on patios. Although it was right after law was passed. Not any more. And you can’t smoke within 20 ft of an entrance. But many don’t pay attention and smoke right next to the no smoking sign at the mall entrance.  I hold my breath passing them. 

Love a good T Storm!  I only get to see them in Florida, we don’t get those kind of storms where I live. But the interior does. Last year many forest fires were lightening caused. 
We had bacon today for breakfast. Maybe tomorrow too!  



Charade67 said:


> I ended up sewing the last patches on B’s Girl Scout vest then talking a nap.
> I just now tossed a couple of new tops in the laundry. Might do more later tonight.
> 
> Yep, and I started getting them sooner than usual because my mother is a breast cancer survivor. Today they were having trouble with one of their machines, so I had to go to another and repeat some of the scans. Thankfully I only have to do this once a year.
> 
> 
> Tonight my side is really hurting. I am praying that it is not another kidney stone. I took some pain medication. Might fall asleep again soon.


Feel better!


Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!! Wow this week (and I worked only 4 days) lasted about 2 months LOL! Stopped for some groceries on way home-different walmart than one I usually go to as THAT one made national news for a fully armed idiot making a 2A "statement" - I say anymore about that and I will be banned.
> Instant pot pot roast with potato and carrots-so good and not much left.  Got a few other ingredients for other meals in the instant pot. After the power blink and wasted meal in crock-pot kinda leary about using that when no one home.
> Tomorrow is Springfield Cards game, with the STL cards catcher rehabing here (Yadi! Yadi! Yadi!) And my oldest comes home from her summer internship tomorrow. She found out she got a grant to go to a conference in September in Phoenix (she has her name on a paper being presented there) so she is pretty excited. And found out she gets one more paycheck from this summer internship.
> 
> Me too! It is an asthma trigger as well so I really have to avoid it.


Congrats to your daughter!  Mine has her name on a research paper, always so exciting. She has a part time job thru student services for Research Assistant. Yesterday she was up in another town 4 hr drive from here conducting interviews for current project. 

Love a pot roast in the Instant Pot. They come out so good, and faster. 

Glad to hear your son is getting better. 
Smoke triggers my sinusitis, yuck. Can’t breathe.

DL countdown, 1 more sleep!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It’s 3:30 here and I woke up about 30 minutes ago. Thank you for the well wishes. I’m feeling much better right now. I don’t know if I had a stone that passed, or just a random pain. 
I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I promised B we could go shopping later today and this evening I have a good bye dinner to go to for the therapist who retired and is moving away.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> TGIF!! Wow this week (and I worked only 4 days) lasted about 2 months LOL! Stopped for some groceries on way home-different walmart than one I usually go to as THAT one made national news for a fully armed idiot making a 2A "statement" - I say anymore about that and I will be banned.
> Instant pot pot roast with potato and carrots-so good and not much left.  Got a few other ingredients for other meals in the instant pot. After the power blink and wasted meal in crock-pot kinda leary about using that when no one home.
> Tomorrow is Springfield Cards game, with the STL cards catcher rehabing here (Yadi! Yadi! Yadi!) And my oldest comes home from her summer internship tomorrow. She found out she got a grant to go to a conference in September in Phoenix (she has her name on a paper being presented there) so she is pretty excited. And found out she gets one more paycheck from this summer internship.
> 
> Thanks all for Anniversary wishes! And the boy well wishes-almost back to normal-at least judging by his appetite tonight.
> Love it! Happy Bday!
> Me too! It is an asthma trigger as well so I really have to avoid it.
> Good plan!  Recipe tonight called for some red wine so had to crack open a bottle...
> 
> OH I hope it is not a Kidney stone! Feel better!
> 
> Have to go school shopping tomorrow-bribing my middle to go with by promising food and coffee...



You have a nice weekend ahead......daughter coming home and your boy feeling better...….and yes, if you have to open a bottle for food.....you just have to drink it!!!! 




keishashadow said:


> Enjoy the weekend celebrate each other !
> 
> Charade ouch indeed
> 
> BD party akin to my first rave lol
> View attachment 424353View attachment 424354
> 
> #2 DS came thru with my annual bouquet
> View attachment 424355



Beautiful flowers and balloons...….hope party went well.....looks a fun place!!!! 




Lynne G said:


> Oh my kids can be bribed that way too, MonyK.  I have to go grocery shopping.  Not my idea of fun.  Will probably do tomorrow.
> 
> Charade, hope it is not a kidney stone and you feel better soon.  Yep, drugs and sleeping hopefully will help with the pain.
> 
> So glad I can sleep in late tomorrow. Probably not.  My head gets me up early in the weekend days.  Difference is, I tend to move much slower in getting up.
> 
> Lots of good dreams and sound sleeps tonight, may all the homies have.
> 
> Neat pictures and yay, for such pretty flowers, Keisha.  Balloons I see as well.  Party indeed.



I hate grocery shopping......I don't mind going to farm stores and places like that, but supermarkets I detest.....but, they have stuff we need



macraven said:


> Keisha, that is a very nice soft blonde color you have.
> Glad you are having a totally "it's my birthday" type of day!
> 
> Lynne, Saturday grocery shopping ..... someday you will be able to avoid that when you retire
> But you have a lot more years to go before that will happen.
> 
> monyk, Yadi is one of my favorites!
> 
> Schumi, I can smell the bacon now.....



Bacon is delicious...…..some pancakes were slightly overcooked as I was texting while I was making them.....oops!!!




Sue M said:


> I had (Pacific) salmon last night. Delicious. I cooked it on the bbq in foil pouch. Daughter & I shared. Husband wanted something else. He’s a bit of a snob when it comes to seafood. If it’s from the grocery store he won’t eat it.
> 
> Yum!  What kind of curry, I’m partial to green!
> 
> I wish Nexus was only 2 weeks!  I don’t think I’ll even have it for Sept trip.  I had no idea US has a partial govt shutdown. Oh well, not much I can do about it.
> 
> I hate being around smoking too. And so glad it’s not allowed in restaurants, not even on patios. Although it was right after law was passed. Not any more. And you can’t smoke within 20 ft of an entrance. But many don’t pay attention and smoke right next to the no smoking sign at the mall entrance.  I hold my breath passing them.
> 
> Love a good T Storm!  I only get to see them in Florida, we don’t get those kind of storms where I live. But the interior does. Last year many forest fires were lightening caused.
> We had bacon today for breakfast. Maybe tomorrow too!



I`m with your husband on that one.....very fussy with meat and seafood....annoys the heck out of folks....but doesn't bother me what folks think....

It was a tikka madras curry. Very hot. I love Thai Red Curry, but Tom doesn't like lemongrass or galangal/ginger......so I make that when it`s just for me.....but we both love Indian curries. Simple and easy. 

Yes, it`s not always 2 weeks for GE, we were lucky.....and with the updated systems now, folks are being told to check their application hasn't been "filed". We were lucky.

Yes, folks here stand outside of buildings despite signs saying not to. I hate walking past some pubs or buildings...the smell is rank. Bad enough walking along the street behind folks smoking....even far ahead of you, you can still smell it. Yet smokers argue you can`t smell it if it`s outside.....yes, you can......disgusting smell. 

Seeing a storm here when we do get them is quite impressive.....especially over the sea.....




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. It’s 3:30 here and I woke up about 30 minutes ago. Thank you for the well wishes. I’m feeling much better right now. I don’t know if I had a stone that passed, or just a random pain.
> I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I promised B we could go shopping later today and this evening I have a good bye dinner to go to for the therapist who retired and is moving away.



Glad the pain disappeared Charade.....I`ve never had a kidney stone, but had Gallstones on many occasions before I finally had it removed. Worst pain ever...….I`d give birth a hundred times over rather than go through that again! 



Saturday.....and a very lazy day ahead. 

Heard Kyle come in just after midnight......got straight back to sleep....but the wind got up and woke us up a couple of times during the night. think we`re all a bit tired today. 

Did some ironing this morning, and got a load of whites in the wash.....made an apple pie for tonight, will whip up some custard later....I like it made fresh. 

Baked chicken mac n cheese for all of us tonight...…..will make the sauce later too. 

Have a good one...….


----------



## schumigirl

​




​













​


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. It’s 3:30 here and I woke up about 30 minutes ago. Thank you for the well wishes. I’m feeling much better right now. I don’t know if I had a stone that passed, or just a random pain.
> I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I promised B we could go shopping later today and this evening I have a good bye dinner to go to for the therapist who retired and is moving away.


Hi there!  I’m up at 3:30 too!  But your 3:30 is different than mine with the time change!  Hope we both get back to sleep!  Glad to hear the pain has passed. 



schumigirl said:


> Bacon is delicious...…..some pancakes were slightly overcooked as I was texting while I was making them.....oops!!!
> I`m with your husband on that one.....very fussy with meat and seafood....annoys the heck out of folks....but doesn't bother me what folks think....
> 
> It was a tikka madras curry. Very hot. I love Thai Red Curry, but Tom doesn't like lemongrass or galangal/ginger......so I make that when it`s just for me.....but we both love Indian curries. Simple and easy.
> 
> Yes, it`s not always 2 weeks for GE, we were lucky.....and with the updated systems now, folks are being told to check their application hasn't been "filed". We were lucky.
> 
> Yes, folks here stand outside of buildings despite signs saying not to. I hate walking past some pubs or buildings...the smell is rank. Bad enough walking along the street behind folks smoking....even far ahead of you, you can still smell it. Yet smokers argue you can`t smell it if it`s outside.....yes, you can......disgusting smell.
> 
> Seeing a storm here when we do get them is quite impressive.....especially over the sea.....
> 
> Did some ironing this morning, and got a load of whites in the wash.....made an apple pie for tonight, will whip up some custard later....I like it made fresh.
> 
> Baked chicken mac n cheese for all of us tonight...…..will make the sauce later too.
> 
> Have a good one...….


You’re giving me some ideas, maybe we’ll have pancakes, have some fresh blueberries from friends farm, and blackberries from our backyard. Plus bacon of course!  

Oh I can’t stand walking behind anyone who is smoking.  And yes you can smell it, ugh. I’ve been at hotels sitting on my balcony and can tell when someone is smoking on a balcony nearby. Not supposed to. So I have no problem phoning the front desk about it. 

One of the things we enjoy in Florida is sitting on the sea wall or walking out on the pier watching the lightening out at sea. 

Mac and cheese sounds good. Yum!  We’re having burgers tonight. On the bbq. And hopefully some corn on the cob if we can find some good ones. 
You put custard on the pie?  Never thought of that. Usually I serve it with whipped cream or icecream.  But don’t think I’ll have time to make any dessert, so I’ll pick up something from bake shop. 
Unfortunately we won’t be eating outside, rain forecasted to start in the afternoon.  Darn. 

What I should have said is my husband won’t eat fish unless he caught it, and his fishing trips have come up with zero for quite awhile!  I’d starve to death if I had to wait for him to catch something   


Well like Charade I’m going to try getting back to sleep!  Have to check into flights this morning too. Woohoo.


----------



## schumigirl

Apple pie and custard, both hot is a British classic......sure, you can have cream or ice cream but a real winter warming dish is with custard. Standard menu item in restaurants and pubs that serve food. 

We have some early apples this year, so making the most of them while we can......the farmer next to us takes most of the fruit to make produce with,...we do get some chutney`s and desserts though as a thank you, going to be bumper crop of Victoria Plums this year.....pears and apples will be average I guess.........enjoy those burgers, Tom`s just grilled the chicken for the chicken mac n cheese for later...…I like it a little charred for added flavour…..lush!! 


Rain hasn't appeared yet, but it`s coming apparently.


----------



## PoohIsHome

Hi, homies.

Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm still here.  I went to the new doctor on Monday and got news that I wasn't expecting. I knew that I was an autoimmune mess, but she expects that there is more going on than just Hashimotos. They took 12 vials of blood (that was fun) and we should have results on Monday. I've been put on a strict gluten and dairy free diet and while things could be much much worse, it's been a lot to deal with in a short amount of time.....still trying to process it. Tony and Corey have been champs about it...I couldn't ask for a more supportive family. 

104 days.....because now I'm desperate for it.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, hugs to Pooh.  Glad to hear you are still here, and hope they find a great way forward with your care, given so much blood taken.  Ick for so many vials taken. I hope you are feeling better, soon.  

Schumi was in baking mode.  Yum, bacon mac and cheese, and pie.  I’d take any leftovers.  Lush food.  

Charade, glad to hear pain free, and hope you got back to sleep, with a later get up time.  Enjoy shopping with B today.  

Sue, hope you got back to sleep, and are sound asleep.  I am not fond of smoke or fish smells.  Have to say, food from the water is not food I would eat.  I did catch fish my mom would eat.  I would not be in the kitchen when she cooked it.  

Up at 4:30, but then took a long bath, and been watching TV.  DH left around 8, and older one is at my Dsis’s house, as he slept over her house last night, as she needed his help.  And little one, so not an early bird, I think is awake, but not in getting up mode.  

Mom, the car needs a car wash.  Why yes it does.  Seems the road, in one part of where I drive home from work, was a nice, wet covered latte coffee colored one.  Hence, tires still have some of that color on them, and of course the underside is now that lovely color too.  So, car wash, shopping, and pool time, with some park time too.  That AP to that park is getting our use out of it.  

Have a super sized happy Saturday.  

Off to see if little one wants to get going, and I need to make more tea.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 

Well up enjoying a quiet morning......actually every morning is quiet when your empty nesters. I so enjoyed hanging out with family last week. As I have gotten older it seems those times are more precious for sure.

I usually get up early and hubby doesn’t. He got up right after I did this morning. I’am on my IPAD and he is on his.....LOL. I like the Apple keyboard I got him with his new iPad. Now I think I might get one. Very user friendly.

We took a few of our dining room chairs in to be recovered. There are only 2 people in town here that do that kind of work. One is a older lady that does exceptional furniture repair. A lot of people including myself are going to be sad when she retires.

Pancakes and bacon sound good Schumi.



keishashadow said:


> Darth Vader speaking to me lol. I’m buzzing on sugar & java.



Darts Vader cake and celebrating with granddaughter sounds like you had a great birthday.....sugar and caffeine highs are allowed on your birthday.




schumigirl said:


> Robo.....nice to see you drop by......hope things are good with you.......



Things are good here. Hope Tom is feeling better.



schumigirl said:


> Bad enough walking along the street behind folks smoking....even far ahead of you, you can still smell it. Yet smokers argue you can`t smell it if it`s outside.....yes, you can......disgusting smell.



Not a fan of nasty cigarette smoke either.




schumigirl said:


> We have some early apples this year, so making the most of them while we can......the farmer next to us takes most of the fruit to make produce with,...we do get some chutney`s and desserts though as a thank you, going to be bumper crop of Victoria Plums this year.....pears and apples will be average I guess.........enjoy those burgers, Tom`s just grilled the chicken for the chicken mac n cheese for later...…I like it a little charred for added flavour…..lush!!



The deer have eaten all the peaches and low hanging apples off our trees.




PoohIsHome said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm still here.  I went to the new doctor on Monday and got news that I wasn't expecting. I knew that I was an autoimmune mess, but she expects that there is more going on than just Hashimotos. They took 12 vials of blood (that was fun) and we should have results on Monday. I've been put on a strict gluten and dairy free diet and while things could be much much worse, it's been a lot to deal with in a short amount of time.....still trying to process it




Poohls i’am sorry to hear you are having problems. Hopefully this new doc can help you sort out the best treatment for what is going on. Sending you get well wishes and lots of mummy dust.

I need to get motivated and clean my office desk today.


Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

slept in till 9:30 this morning, felt goooood lol

Admit to drooling over the Cheesecake Factory menu for at least a half hour, wondering what to order this go-round. That has to be one of the longest menus I’ve seen



Sue M said:


> At DL we have 2 ADRs for Olga’s! One on Wednesday early, and another on Friday I think! And I just booked this week for next week. There were plenty of times


It appears as the DL Olga’s times pop up 2 weeks out now. Was 60 days in past  I believe.  DL is nothing but good at changing their booking practices lol



schumigirl said:


> It was a tikka madras curry. Very hot. I love Thai Red Curry, but Tom doesn't like lemongrass or galangal/ginger..



I want to like curry but get suddenly, violently ill afterwards.  Can’t even do disney’s boma for dinner or breakfast.  Not sure which spice it is.  Do like lemongrass & ginger, had some great dishes with fresh lemongrass in the past. Surprised when i saw iit growing on an island, looks like a weed 

Here, warm apple pie with (real ice cream, not custard) has it’s fans but most places just offer it neekie or with, gasp, hot with a slice of cheddar cheese!  Can’t wrap my head around that idea.



PoohIsHome said:


> Hi, homies.
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm still here.  I went to the new doctor on Monday and got news that I wasn't expecting. I knew that I was an autoimmune mess, but she expects that there is more going on than just Hashimotos. They took 12 vials of blood (that was fun) and we should have results on Monday. I've been put on a strict gluten and dairy free diet and while things could be much much worse, it's been a lot to deal with in a short amount of time.....still trying to process it. Tony and Corey have been champs about it...I couldn't ask for a more supportive family.
> 
> 104 days.....because now I'm desperate for it.



Good luck.  Sure hope they only had to stick you once for all those vials!



Lynne G said:


> hope you got back to sleep, and are sound asleep. I am not fond of smoke or fish smells. Have to say, food from the water is not food I would eat. I did catch fish my mom would eat. I would not be in the kitchen when she cooked it.


Fried fish cooked properlydoesn’t stink up the kitchen.  Culprit tends to be using the wrong or old/unfiltered oil.  I’m really picky re seafood. Rarely will order fried fish when dining out, as it tends to soggy with grease. 

I know finnegans has their fans but gave up ordering their fish offering a few years ago when the coating literally slipped off the filet - yuck. 

Also wasn’t thrilled when i quizzed the waitress as to whether chicken wings would be compromised due to seafood allergy & she gave the wrong info.  Assured me it was ok.  Glad I asked to speak to chef who adamantly corrected her.   Lombards was totally different, as soon as they heard ’food allergy’, sent out their Chef ala Disney protocol.  for the record, was told all onsite Universal fryers are cross contaminated with seafood.



Robo56 said:


> like the Apple keyboard I got him with his new iPad. Now I think I might get one. Very user friendly.



I’ve had a keyboard case from day one.  Absolutely, love it.  On my 2nd one, non apple product, zagg.


----------



## Monykalyn

Survived shopping but my CC may catch fire-holy cow have graphing calculators gotten expensive. And then older one tells me "oh I have an extra"    So going to send that model with HS kid and see if it will work-saving me $125.  Worked in garden a bit, need to shower and change and head off to lunch (Ebbet's Field is a tradition before a ball game).  Taking two cars as In-laws are here and I will need to leave before end of game to get kiddo from airport!


PoohIsHome said:


> I've been put on a strict gluten and dairy free diet


Hope that helps! Sometimes food challenges can help as well if you suspect a specific trigger food may cause flare ups for autoimmune disease. PM me if you have questions (am a Registered Dietitian)

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Charade67

Successful shopping trip today. B got 4 new pair of jeans and 6 new tops. I had a rewards certificate from my favorite store, so I purchased a top I had been eyeing, but didn’t want to pay full price for. We also stopped by Office Max and bought a 3 ring binder. One of B’s textbooks isn’t actually a book. It came as loose leaf with holes punched in it.



Monykalyn said:


> Thanks all for Anniversary wishes! And the boy well wishes-almost back to normal-at least judging by his appetite tonight.


 Good to hear that he is feeling better.



schumigirl said:


> Glad the pain disappeared Charade.....I`ve never had a kidney stone, but had Gallstones on many occasions before I finally had it removed. Worst pain ever...….I`d give birth a hundred times over rather than go through that again!


I’ve had a couple of kidney stones before, but didn’t have the intense pain that is often associated with them. My problem was that I got really sick. I was praying that didn’t happen again.  This time I had pain, but no nausea. My gall bladder was removed 6 years ago. Good riddance.



Sue M said:


> Hi there! I’m up at 3:30 too! But your 3:30 is different than mine with the time change! Hope we both get back to sleep! Glad to hear the pain has passed.


I was probably up with you. I was in the living room watching TV trying to get back to sleep. Every time I would start to drift off the cat would do something to wake me again. Of coures he is now sleeping peacefully on the sofa.



PoohIsHome said:


> I went to the new doctor on Monday and got news that I wasn't expecting. I knew that I was an autoimmune mess, but she expects that there is more going on than just Hashimotos. They took 12 vials of blood (that was fun) and we should have results on Monday. I've been put on a strict gluten and dairy free diet and while things could be much much worse, it's been a lot to deal with in a short amount of time.....still trying to process it. Tony and Corey have been champs about it...I couldn't ask for a more supportive family.


 Oh Pooh, I am sorry to hear that. I hope your new doctors are able to quickly come up with a good treatment plan for you.



Lynne G said:


> So, car wash, shopping, and pool time, with some park time too.


 Sounds like a good afternoon.



keishashadow said:


> Admit to drooling over the Cheesecake Factory menu for at least a half hour, wondering what to order this go-round. That has to be one of the longest menus I’ve seen


 I usually order the same meal, but have the most trouble choosing the cheesecake.



keishashadow said:


> Here, warm apple pie with (real ice cream, not custard) has it’s fans but most places just offer it neekie or with, gasp, hot with a slice of cheddar cheese! Can’t wrap my head around that idea.


I’ve heard of apple pie being served with cheese, but it seems really odd to me. I usually serve it with vanilla ice cream. I’ve probably shared this before, but here is my home made apple pie.



Monykalyn said:


> Survived shopping but my CC may catch fire-holy cow have graphing calculators gotten expensive.


I had to buy one for B a few years ago. I went to the local pawn shop.

I think I will go throw in another load of laundry. I don’t really have anything to do before my dinner tonight. Dinner with a bunch of mental health professionals. Should be fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Pooh.....best wishes for Monday.....must be worrying what they will tell you....but at least then you can start to treat it properly...….yes, family support is the best!! 

Lynne...hope you enjoyed the pool and shopping! Chicken mac n cheese was gorgeous...….very filling dish! Waited a while for apple pie and custard......yes, if fish smells of fish we trash it...….fish should smell of the sea and nothing else......I remember as a kid going to a neighbours house and the smell of fish when she cooked it was awful.....I still remember it vividly!!! 

Robo...glad you like the keyboard for ipad. I tried it, but preferred typing on the ipad itself. But most of my friends have the keyboard...….good luck with the covering of chairs....….we have two big white comfy sofas in a sitting area in the kitchen.......got three quotes for recovering one of them......it was cheaper to go buy a new one...….didn't seem worth it. But if you have a lady that's reliable and good at what she does...….folks like that are worth their weight in gold!!

Monyk...enjoy your family time this weekend....will be lovely to see you daughter home......I remember Kyle having to get things like scientific calculators and similar accessories...….they were never cheap!!! I couldn't even work out how to use that calculator!! Far too complicated for me...

Keisha.....Cheesecake Factory menu is a good one! I was looking at some of our pics from there today....never disappoints. Yes, I`m ok with curry....love it....and love lemongrass too.....but that and ginger Tom just hates the smell of.....I made two types of fishcakes a few weeks ago...mine was shrimp with thai flavours including lemongrass.....his was just cod and simple ingredients.....yes, guess who got the wrong one!!! He had his first bit in his mouth before he noticed.....oops!!! 

Not good with the allergy info there......that`s one of the issues we had against Mythos last time we went......not only was the food and service not good to say the least, the waitress was overly confident and quite rude about allergies...and was wrong. As soon as the food appeared I could see it was wrong.  Every other place sent the chef out if necessary. Yes, deep fried fish can be awful...I prefer my fish fresh. 

Charade...glad your shopping went well......and glad your pain has gone.....not nice. I got my gallbladder removed in 2002.....best thing ever!!! Yes, I`ve heard of apples and cheese served together and even apple pie with cheese.....quite common over here.....although we were never given cheese with it. 

That`s a funny shaped dish???? 




Rained all day here...….now blowing a gale and weather warning in force...….lovely. 

Chamber of Secrets tonight...….


----------



## Lynne G

Busy day at the park, crowds are here.  Waiting for the parade and then we are outta here.  Absolutely beautiful weather.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> That`s a funny shaped dish????


It’s a pi pan.


----------



## Lynne G

Carnival at the park, and yep they threw beads.   



Tired feet, and ready for bed.  

Have a good night, a restful one to all.

And ooh, the moon was almost full, and so bright in the sky tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It’s a pi pan.



Oh yes, just never seen it used in a pie dish.......very cute........




Lynne G said:


> Carnival at the park, and yep they threw beads.
> 
> View attachment 424647View attachment 424648View attachment 424649View attachment 424650View attachment 424651View attachment 424652View attachment 424653
> 
> Tired feet, and ready for bed.
> 
> Have a good night, a restful one to all.
> 
> And ooh, the moon was almost full, and so bright in the sky tonight.



Nice pics Lynne........looked like a fun night. Hope those feet were alright! 



Sunday morning.........still in bed today.....but awake. Thinking of getting up soon. No idea what weather is to be like today...hope it’s nice, we’ve had so much rain last few days.

Not sure what’s for breakfast.......Tom’s having an omelette....might have croissants.


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon has been cooked..........and eaten! Mac.....you’re late.......  


Seeing Charades baking pan, reminded me we need new baking trays. I bake now and again, usually for church or village events and thought our trays looked a little in need of replacing. So homeward store was visited this morning and a load of new oven trays and baking equipment was replaced. All washed and put away and old ones trashed. Although Tom didn’t think they needed replaced at all........

Will make some cherry scones and a chocolate cake for them this afternoon.......just to use the new stuff of course......

Hope everyone’s good.........


----------



## macraven

I’m running late,...
I over slept and missed the boat!

Save me a slice of cake since you are trying out the new baking equipment 

Good morning homies  !


----------



## macraven

Was getting the congrats you won 
Messages a lot yesterday 

Now they have started up again on my phone on many when I try to post
For some reason was able to use iPhone a minute ago here 

But having it happen still on other threads I’m trying to open

It will be a long day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m running late,...
> I over slept and missed the boat!
> 
> Save me a slice of cake since you are trying out the new baking equipment
> 
> Good morning homies  !



lol.....you`re allowed to sleep late....it`s Sunday.......

Scones baked and two have already gone......flourless chocolate cake is cooling......I won`t touch that though......I do enjoy baking but it`s not something I`m gifted at.....although no one ever complains. 

I haven't been getting any pop ups.....but when I click on this thread it always takes me to the first page for some reason. 



Been raining all day. And quite cool, so jackets were on this morning when we went out. 

Roast chicken for dinner tonight...….chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow......

Feel like watching Rocky Horror Picture Show tonight...….Tim Curry kind of mood today...……







​
​


----------



## macraven

I wish UO would bring back their Rocky Horror Picture Show .....

It was my absolute favorite show for HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I wish UO would bring back their Rocky Horror Picture Show .....
> 
> It was my absolute favorite show for HHN.



It was fabulous wasn't it!!!! 

Everyone singing and dancing along made for a great atmosphere too.....yes, I wish they would bring it back too.....it`s one of those movies most folks know and love......it is FUN!!!! Yep....we`re watching it tonight.....

I`ll send an email off with our request...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Upside down, walked the dog and ready for a dip in the pool.  Sounds like a perfect Sunday.  Gorgeous weather once again.  

Yum, Schumi is in a baking mood, and a curry one too.

Bacon, eggs, oatmeal and turkey and tuna hoagies, with a bbq chicken quesadilla to round out our Sunday brunch.  Well, and some fresh donuts to make sure some sweet.

Gotta go, little one wants to sun and swim.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Not much going on today. Went to church and then lunch with friends. Afterwards we drove by B's dorm so I would know where to park the day she moves in. I'm now doing some laundry.



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes, just never seen it used in a pie dish.......very cute........


 When nerds bake...



schumigirl said:


> Will make some cherry scones and a chocolate cake for them this afternoon.......just to use the new stuff of course......


Both sound delicious.

I discovered that I accidentally bought a box of instant oatmeal that no one will eat. (B likes certain flavors of instant oatmeal. I won't touch the stuff.) I'm going to attempt to use it to make cookies and see what happens.


----------



## tink1957

Keisha...sorry I missed your birthday...hope I can get this in before the popups start.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Vicki.........good to see you!! Hope all is good......and not long till HHN!!!



Roast chicken dinner was gorgeous.........love a tender chicken! It was like a winter dinner.......roast potatoes and veg and a beautiful gravy......then they had their chocolate cake and I had a scone with a mug of tea. Nice. 

And we did watch RHPS........it is so funny.......I’ll be singing the timewarp for days!!  Who doesn’t enjoy this movie.......classic!! 

But, still raining.......same in most places here tonight........where my mum lives is bad too. Same tomorrow. 

Off to bed soon.........Love falling asleep to the sound of rain.......


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone and happy Sunday. The weather has been nice the last few days, warm but not too hot. We have been very busy with some emergency house projects so not much time to do anything. I am hoping it will get easier soon. I have been eating out a lot this week and need to curb that behavior. I am cooking tonight, turkey sausage on the grill, homemade mac salad and corn. The teens are at work so Brian and I try to get more done. In between all the other house fiasco we are trying to get projects done to put the house up in January. 

Liv starts on line school tomorrow and is stressing out. She also has been very sick with her anemia so she is down in the dumps. We are having some problems with her books. The book store and the professor are not doing the same edition. I am trying to get this worked out. I hope the professor changes his syllabus I don't want to have to go through returning books.

This week I am going to work on more cleaning out stuff, I told Liv in a few weeks we can start walking a bit in the mornings for some exercise. We both have put on weight and I need to drop some. I am not use to this change in my metabolism. She seemed happy about the walks. 

Keisha Belated  cute pic!

Monykalyn  Happy belated anniversary....I hope your son is feeling better and it all goes away before you leave.

Sue you are on your way to DL. I hope all is going great and you have a nice trip

Robo That is a nice pic of your family. I am so glad that the party was a huge success. Glad he likes his gift

Charade I hope you are feeling better and no kidney stone I hope the adjustment period is not to long, I can't imagine it yet.

Lynne nice pic even if it is upside down. We have been having crazy storms on and off. I hope you had a nice sun and swim day

Schumi I hear you when your dinner comes out just the way you want it too. for being stateside again.

Mac I think it is great that you slept in. We all need to treat ourselves I hope your weather is good for you, and the  are keeping you company.

Pooh I hope your test results are  I know how it feels when you are not expecting it.  I would have not survived all those vials. We do a lot of gluten free recipes here. Everyone is good about it for the most part. It does take some time to get it down right. Good luck on it!

 to all the rest of the family I missed or hasn't posted. Have a great Sunday night!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Had a rather uneventful afternoon. Did some laundry and went to the grocery store.

My brother texted me a picture of the ring he gave to his fiancée. (Going to take some time to get used to saying brother and fiancée in the same sentence.) It’s diamond and sapphire. Very pretty. 

I think I have found the perfect Christmas present for a friend. She’s a Virginia Tech graduate and loves getting VT stuff. Another friend has a son who will be starting VT soon.  She just made a VT themed wreath for her door.  I’ve asked her if she would make another one that I would pay her for. I think my VT grad friend would love it. 

Bobbie - B is getting nervous about starting college too. I think her main concern is that she and most of her friends will be going their separate ways. She is worried about making new friends at school.  Is Liv just doing online right now?  I hope you get the book situation straightened out. The bookstore should be stocking whatever version the professor is using. 

Too early to go to bed. DH is watching football. I need to find something to do.


----------



## Monykalyn

And we are back to Monday eve...Oldest in uneventfully last night, Springfield cards with a win (Yadi RBI!!), got to see a few friends at the game as well-got 5 Lou brock bobbleheads and gave one to a friend BF as his boss is ahuge huge STL cards fan. The friend and BF were in a box suite so went to visit for a bit (and they bought us drinks as thanks for the bobble head). Middle DD was driver to airport and home. Think the kids missed their sister. But after we got home go hankerin for Andy's frozen custard...
Family went to brunch this am-but I stayed to clean out a freezer in garage that we found as we were leaving wasn't working!. Duck is a bloody mess as it thaws! Spent today cooking off the meat that was partially thawed (temps were still fridge cold and <45*). Meals cooked for a couple days now...
Super hot/humid today-put ice in the chickens waters'-the babies funny to watch pecking at the ice.


Charade67 said:


> I went to the local pawn shop.


 Oh what a good idea!! DD took her TV that we were using in lower level living room-will hit the pawn shops for replacement!


schumigirl said:


> Will make some cherry scones and a chocolate cake for them this afternoon.......just to use the new stuff of course......


 craving chocolate cake-made a mug cake...mmm

Laundry continues to pile up-working on it all day...piles of folded stuff in livng room again. Middle, oldest and DH went to Fayetteville to drop some furniture and load of her stuff at DD's apartment. Weird to think of her as college senior.

Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.....best wishes to your daughter for her health and starting the next year ahead. Sounds like you’ve had quite a tough summer..... it’ll get better and you’ll have your move in place before you know it. And you too.....hope you’re feeling better. Weight gain isn’t fun, and folks don’t realise at times it’s conditions or medications......you’ll get sorted.

MonyK......I’ve never ever had the cake in a mug! And funny you mention frozen custard......we were looking at Culvers to try in Orlando, it serves frozen custard too.....never tried it. Burgers look good too. You have a lot going on right now too especially with your DD moving........hugs to you too.......



Monday and it’s finally stopped raining. I was thinking we were going to need an ark! 

This morning is silly little jobs.....need to go to the post office to return two of the items I have delivered on Saturday.......one was too big and one just wasn’t me at all!!! Kept everything else though.......Tom is getting increasingly alarmed at the clothes I’m stockpiling .........they’re mostly not for Florida though.....then need to stock up on bottled water.....make sure Kyle has loads while we’re away. Few other little things too.

Have an appointment this afternoon we have to go to, won’t be a long one though.......and not sure what’s for dinner tonight.......think I might get some seafood......

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning! And a brisk one too.  Don't say it's so.  Sigh.  The weather lady said, it will feel like fall when you step out today.  Um, 63 was the temp during my commute.  Yeah, I'd say that's a tad too cool.  But no matter, that awesome high weather system giving us those beautiful blue skies, with a puffy white cloud or two, and low humidity days will be no more.  Severe weather posts have been made, to start later tonight, and ick, the low weather system giving us this clashing push of the high weather system, will increase the humidity to sticky levels by this afternoon, then rain, with damaging thunderstorms will start in the wee hours of Tuesday, and stay with us until Friday, when the high weather system starts to come into our region again, with a clouds and sunny say, and no predicted rain.  How nice is that, an evening flight with clear skies?  Hope so.  Orlando's weather, my phone says, is rain chances every day, like a record, with the temps bouncing between 87 and 89, and high humidity.  Woot!  Perfect weather to ride those IOA water rides.  With bathing suits and quick dry clothes, we should be dry quick.  No matter, we always do those rides, then go back to the hotel for a swim, freshen up, then return to the parks.  

Ah, an very light orange colored horizon, the sun is ready to come up very soon.  
   -- to you all!

Tink, hope all is well, and dog is not destroying the house or yard.

Bobbie, hugs.  Hope Liv feels better and gets more excited about doing her online schooling.  And nice to be together in being more fit.  Busy summer for you, and a move coming up.  I hope you find time to just relax.  Things do find a way to fall in place, and I hope all does fall in place with you, without any delay.  

MonyK, hugs, yep, our kids are growing up fast!  I am still having a hard time thinking little one will be at college two weekends from today.  Oh my.  Safe travels this week, and will say hello to ya on Saturday.  Depending on the weather, I saw Shades of Green's ITT office sells H2O Glow tickets, so we will be near the Grand Floridian around lunchtime, to pick up those tickets, and I'll send you a text to see what your schedule is.  Hoping the weather holds for your Mickey Party, and our flight.  

Schumi, nice to have some more new clothes, even if a couple had to be returned.  Errand running day for you.  And yep, that count down for September trip is getting so much closer now.  Woot!  Will be nice if we do get a hello, before your return flight.  

Ah, tea.  Why yes it is, no ice needed, and sweater on.


----------



## Lynne G

- shoot, wishing it was mine right now. Hmm, what snacks are in the break room.........


----------



## Lynne G

lunchtime walk was excellent, and almost too hot, with the humidity much higher than earlier today.

Keisha, just saw, your Steelers' coach died.  So sorry for his family and all the Pitt fans.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi and a happy Monday afternoon, or evening depending on where you live...Today has been a little of everything. I was up early with Liv trying to help her get her school stuff straightened out. She still has not heard from the professor who is using the different book edition. We did call the college and they said the bookstore sent us the right one. The professor is not answering calls or emails. A message was left for the department head. There have been a few technical hiccups but Brian is the computer master so it will be good.

I did a little housework and went to the grocery store. Connecticut has implemented a no plastic bag policy at the stores unless you want to buy one. I have been forgetting at times to bring my reusable. I did remember today Tonight will be tacos. It is a good night to do them because nobody is working. We are having Liv and Charlie's friend who is supposed to leave for college this week.

The weather was nice today not too hot or cold. Unfortunately, I couldn't turn the air condition off due to my hot flashes!

I forgot to mention our trip last weekend to New Jersey. We took Liv, Charlie, and their two friends to 6 Flags NJ. We stayed overnight about 20 minutes away in a 2 BR Residence Inn. I like to have extra rooms with teens. We had nice weather on Sunday and Monday for it. The park was also relatively low crowds which was a nice change. We left early on Sunday and got to the park at opening, we stayed until after dinner and got everything done we wanted. We went back and the teens went swimming and we tagged along. There is a hot tub also with the indoor pool. We chilled out that night and decided to go back to the park for a few hours on Monday. Breakfast comes with the room so that saved money. We all have the dining plan so we get lunch, dinner, and snack in the park. There are quite a few choices. We left 6 flags about 1 and got home about 4. It was a nice trip and not expensive.

I finished my trip report for this year, I will leave the link if you want to read it, if not I totally understand.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/a-great-high-school-graduation-vacation-trip-report-6-19.3760349/
Schumi Thank you so much for the hugs and well wishes. I agree with you on the weight loss and I know Liv and I can get to a healthy weight again. It has been a tougher summer than normal, but I am an optimistic person so I just have to remind myself I hope your weather was nice for you!

Charade Yes Liv is only doing online this year, so it does take some getting use too. I think the hardest thing is to have to use technology for communicating versus walking in and seeing your professor face to face. Things can get resolved a lot faster. I hope B feels less nervous once she is there. It is so common to feel that way. I am sure from how you have talked about her she will make lots of great friends and have a great experience.

Lynne Thanks I am trying to make sure I relax, with my health issues it is important. Liv is a great daughter and we are so lucky to have her. The one thing that is challenging at times is her having autism. I have to remember that when I think of her age. She is very mature in some ways but behind a few years in social and communicating. We have to work on her executive planning, this is where she struggles a bit. Otherwise, she is doing great and has come so far. Thinking about the move and all that has to be done is exciting and scary all at the same time. It does give me a lot to look forward too. Glad that your walk was excellent today.

I want to give a shout out to Mac, Robo, Tink, Monykalyn, Pooh, Keisha, Sue, and all the family here Have a great night!


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet in here today.........

I think I should be on commission from Smugmug.......four of my friends joined up today to host their pictures. They had never heard of it but when I told them how impressed I was with their site, they signed up. 

I’ve had to email them twice with a question of how to do something and they replied with the solution within the hour. Excellent service. At just under $60 a year it’s a bargain! Such an easy site to use. 

3 weeks to go till we leave for our overnight at the airport hotel.......it’s come around so fast! Actually this whole year has gone by so fast.......

Starting to get dark much earlier at nights already.......and this evening after dinner we had a quick walk up in the woods behind us........and yep.......trees are already starting to change to autumnal colours!!!!  Far too early.........

Almost bedtime here........supposed to be quite decent tomorrow.......not overly warm but at least sunshine will be out.......may even manage to grill something tomorrow night........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Stop in!!!

Wow...sounds like lots of good food and treats were made/baked/served and eaten over the weekend!!!  I think I gained weight just reading about it all.

Pooh...I sure hope you find some answers.  It's great you found a Dr willing to actually work with you, and not push you off with another prescription for something to hopefully keep you off their doorstep.

Keisha...I'm glad your feeling better.  I have not had stones like that.  I do have trouble with my gall bladder at times.  Dr and ultrasound techs have said it is probably a " slurry " what doesn't actually create a stone.  But I can be guaranteed one day to have a massive attack that will require immediate removal    I know that happened to my one aunt a few years ago.  I do try to watch how much fried / high calorie foods I do eat.  Gavision usually does the trick for me - for now;

Charade and Bobbie...I do hope your kiddos can find the excitement that comes with this awesome adventure they are about to embark on.  It's never easy for us parents.  We thought they were hard when they were little....I find parenting my older kiddos hard!!!!!!  I help them through their anxieties, not baby them too much, and help them to become successfull, thoughtful, well mannered humans.  I know the DS who just graduated HS wants to go back to do some upgrading on two of his classes he had in his first semester.  He was suffering with a significant bout of depression.  He was just not able to focus and get his marks to where they needed for him to be able to go to University this fall.  He came to talk to us over the weekend about how and options for upgrading.  It makes my heart happy that he is still wanting to do it.  We will see how it all turns out.  But I hope they can find the excitement for this huge new path they are going to start walking.

We had a pretty quiet weekend.  I had a shift at pier1 on Saturday, then we went to see The Lion King in the evening.  It was good.  We all agreed we loved the cartoon better.  I do have to say this, and I might sound like an insensitive old lady...but if your children can't sit and watch the movie, constantly ask to go home, can't SIT still to the point that they are putting their feet on the head of the person sitting in front of them...Either pick different seats away from everyone else ( whose children were able to sit and watch ) pick a seat off to the side, where they are interupting those around them so you can make a quick exit...or at least...instead of the parents sitting together...separate your children!!!!  I almost said something to the parents but didn't as if it was my child...I would want people to have patience with my child .  I ran a dayhome for 10 yrs when my boys were young...and had children who had problems sitting still, I had one autistic child ( and my niece is also autistic ), but I  tried to make it work for all of us to do outings like this to watch the afternoon movie showings.  This child was rocking, putting his feet in the air...on my son, the person's head in front of him, yelling, etc etc etc.  I understand that you want your child to experience this...but maybe pick an afternoon movie...off of to the side where you can make a quick escape so that once they get their jitters out...you can return.  It was just disruptive to everyone around.  I don't expect children to be perfect...but this was just downright disrespectful.  Those parents need to have some parenting done to them as well...rant over

Sunday was quiet.  Picked up some groceries, paid bills   and just had some down time.  It was a weekend I was needing at home.  Now to get ready to head to the big city to see the DD for a few days.  Hopefully get in a little shopping while we are there.  It's just a long drive to see them.  It's about a 7 hr drive depending on how many times we stop.  It's always nice to be able to get to see them

Well...better get my butt back to work...or at least look like I'm working


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Pretty uneventful day. Nothing really post worthy. 

MonyK - I’m a little jealous that you can go to pro baseball games. We have a good minor league team here, but I haven’t been in a pro city since we left Miami. 

Schumi - You’ve reminded me that I need to go to the post office. I have graduation pictures that I need to send to my mom.

Lynne - I would welcome fall like temps right now. I am looking forward to being able to have my windows open during the day, 

Bobbie - Hope you can get the book situation worked out. I took some online  classes a few years ago, I think my biggest pet peeve was non responsive professors. 

Pumpkin - I agree with you about rowdy kids in theaters. I always seem to get in front of the seat kickers.  I’m at the point now that there are certain movies  I will go to the theater for, but most I would just rather wait until they are released on video and watch them at home. 

I just had to throw out a bag of spinach. Dole is recalling some bags of baby spinach for a possible salmonella risk. I don’t think there has ever been a call on Oreos. Just sayin’.


----------



## Lynne G

Highly thinking of teleworking in the afternoon.  2 recent drives home in downpours so hard, hard to see anything, once again predicted to be the 3rd tomorrow.  Um I am so done after the first 2.  

Yeah, I hate noisy kids anywhere where should not happen.  

Pumpkin, sounds like busy days for you.  Yeah, my older one is one is still not as grown up as he should be, but as going on 22, I think he realized he needs to apply himself to finish college, even if on the 6 or 7 year plan.  I am hoping he finds his way soon.  But kids are kids no matter how old they get.  

Charade, no issue days are great in my book.  

Pasta was requested for dinner, so found angel hair pasta, and little one was not impressed.  Made chicken part to go with it.  And nuked carrots until just soft enough and buttery.  Easy meal is always our week day meals.  

So ready for bed.  And ack, my AC is on. Guess it is still warm out.  Was so humid by the time I went home.  



Have a peaceful and restful night to everyone, including little Hope and her mom.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a long day for everyone 

It was 96 and humid today but did errands well before noon 
We have not turned the ac off since we put it on months ago
Think it was March/April when we did for 24/7
The months just kind of end together 

Did go outside after dinner at 7 to work on my rose bushes 
I can handle the heat as long as the sun is not beating down on me

Some of you are soon to go on vacation!
If you are heading to Orlando, hole you don’t have issue with the heat 
They are hotter than where I am

Maybe Sue will check in with us while she is gone

All have a good night and sleep !


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin....best wishes to your son.....can`t have been easy for all of you. Depression is a horrible thing to deal with. And someone so young. Hope it all works out for him.

Yes, unruly badly behaved children are awful to be around. I will always say something if it`s affecting those around...namely me. No excuses for lazy parenting.....and yes, sometimes they are just naughty....no medical reason needed although that seems to be tried by some parents. Seen it many times...…..Have a lovely visit to see your daughter 

Charade, I`m sure your mother will love the pictures.

Lynne...love an easy dinner...chicken and pasta always fits that bill......hope your weather improves......

mac.....that is hot enough!!! Yes, Orlando seems to be suffering a little.....taking to a local Floridian few days ago....yep it is hot!!!! We are to get mid 60`s today, maybe a little higher if we`re lucky...….I`m sure your roses look lovely, you do have some beautiful flowers in your garden.



Tuesday again...….which means







​
​Yep......3 weeks today......I think we`re organised…..

Today is trying to find new trainers......tennis shoes to some I guess.....I have a fabulous pair of sketchers I`ve had for over a year and they`ve done many trips now, but looking a little shabby. Did order a pair online, but sent them back….yep...never order shoes online......so will have a look this morning and if worse comes to worst, I can clean these ones up again...….

Other than that, not much going on today.....if sun keeps shining will grill tonight...….

Have a great Tuesday...…..
​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  A very dark and very humid commute.  

Hope the weather holds and you get to grill outside, Schumi.  Yeah, I very rarely order shoes online.  I like to try them on, as sometimes I vary a 1/2 a size.  Oh, and I call what Tom is getting is, sneakers,  I have a favorite brand and style, and rarely buy anything else, though I don't mind skate sneakers sometimes.  

Mac's dinner is out again, most likely a Taco Bell run, in that heat.  And I enjoy roses in the garden too, and bet yours are lovely.

So, since Mac's eating tacos today, why not other homies?  Why yes, , Indeed.  

Smart me, have a sweater on, no need to put the jacket one on, I knew by Tuesday, that chiller is up to its freezing temp setting.  And, since the percentage chances of rain start at noon, I will be teleworking the afternoon, at least I am hoping to.

No grill cooked meal for our dinner, well, unless someone wants to dash out on the deck to tend the grill.  Not sure, may pick up some ground beef on the way home, and have burgers or meat balls.  Some red sauce left over, so maybe I will do both.  And there's no pasta left, so most likely I'll make mashed potatoes.  I did pick up some romaine, so salad will be the green.

Have the most terrific Tuesday, homies.  And a BIG WOOT!  For Schumi's 3 week countdown.  Hoping Sue and family are enjoying their CA trip, and MonyK is set to take off before me.  Travel week, Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, got my new trainers........same ones as before which I was over the moon about as they are so comfortable........I like sketchers. 

And it’s started raining........again. Shouldn’t be in for long by the look of it so should still be able to cook outside tonight. Rain is now off......yay! 

Hope your weather is better Lynne.......



Made some potato salad for tonight.......always hard to not nibble throughout the day and have Tom say I thought you made more than that......lol........


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before heading off to work.  Today at lunchtime I’m going to make a trip back to B’s high school to pick up her graduation DVD. 

I’m another who doesn’t like to order shoes online. I have wide feet and often have trouble finding shoes that fit comfortably.  I love my Skechers. I love the Go Walk slip on shoes for every day wear. I also purchased a pair of lace up Skechers sneakers to wear to the gym. They are so light and comfortable. 

Time to see what this day brings. I’m hoping for a quiet day at work.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 









Woke to thunderstorms this morning. It’s starting to taper off now. Supposed to be 91 here today and humid.

Lots of vacations coming up here to celebrate. Lynne if I remember correctly you will be leaving soon. You and your kiddos will be at UOAP event this Sunday at Universal Studios. Have a great trip and fun time at the parks. Send some pics.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv starts on line school tomorrow and is stressing out. She also has been very sick with her anemia so she is down in the dumps. We are having some problems with her books



Bobbie58 hope Liv feels better soon and gets her books sorted for her class.
Was so nice  to hear you all had a good trip to 6 Flags.




Charade67 said:


> My brother texted me a picture of the ring he gave to his fiancée. (Going to take some time to get used to saying brother and fiancée in the same sentence.) It’s diamond and sapphire. Very pretty.



Congratulations to your brother on his engagement.




Monykalyn said:


> Duck is a bloody mess as it thaws!



Yuk! not a fun job to clean up that mess for sure.



schumigirl said:


> Tuesday again...….which means



Your trip will be here before your know it.

Happy Tuesday to all the Sans family.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, last of the doggie bags empty and the cheesecake is gone...timo to stop milking that BD 

one son @ myrtle beach the other two tied up with HS football camp along with my favorite water girl - GD.  I’ve got a slow week to regroup.  Soon will be the boo-hoo’y fool when school starts in September.  My friends would always make fun of me for it.



Monykalyn said:


> Survived shopping but my CC may catch fire-holy cow have graphing calculators gotten expensive. And then older one tells me "oh I have an extra"  So going to send that model with HS kid and see if it will work-saving me $125. Worked in garden a bit, need to shower and change and head off to lunch (Ebbet's Field is a tradition before a ball game). Taking two cars as In-laws are here and I will need to leave before end of game to get kiddo from airport!



When i cleaned out a desk in spare bedroom, found 3 of them. 


macraven said:


> I wish UO would bring back their Rocky Horror Picture Show .....
> 
> It was my absolute favorite show for HHN.


Miss it terribly


tink1957 said:


> Keisha...sorry I missed your birthday...hope I can get this in before the popups start.
> View attachment 424815


Love it!


Lynne G said:


> lunchtime walk was excellent, and almost too hot, with the humidity much higher than earlier today.
> 
> Keisha, just saw, your Steelers' coach died.  So sorry for his family and all the Pitt fans.


Sad, only his 2nd year with the team.  Seemed like a nice, humble guy.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Keisha...I'm glad your feeling better. I have not had stones like that. I do have trouble with my gall bladder at times.


My gall bladder is long gone . Believe you were thinking of charade.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, unruly badly behaved children are awful to be around. I will always say something if it`s affecting those around...namely me. No excuses for lazy parenting.....and yes, sometimes they are just naughty....no medical reason needed although that seems to be tried by some parents. Seen it many times...…..Have a lovely visit to see your daughter



I was just bemoaning this the other day


schumigirl said:


> Well, got my new trainers........same ones as before which I was over the moon about as they are so comfortable........I like sketchers.



Woohoo. I do the sketcher slip ons for casual usual but podiatrist yelled at me when she saw me in the regular lace ups.  Saying even with the custom orthotics, the last in the sole wasn’t sturdy enough.


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell dinner tonight for me

I really should look at their menu and get something different tonight 

Time for me to mix things up


----------



## Lynne G

And the rain comes.  Wet wet wet, and a wet evening too.  Watering the neighborhood.  Sigh.  As long as I don’t loose power like last nasty line of storms.  Tornado warning tonight as well as extreme weather posted to expire at midnight.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne eek to those warnings. Yesterday was beautiful in high 80’s.  Just backin house from errands, car said it was 68.  Gloomy, rainy day but still seems humid inside despite ceiling fans,weird


----------



## macraven

68 for a temp is coat weather for me


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> My gall bladder is long gone . Believe you were thinking of charade.



bahahahahah Typical me 


Lynne G said:


> Tornado warning tonight as well as extreme weather posted to expire at midnight.



Lynne...take care and I hope that the weather doesn't turn that bad



macraven said:


> 68 for a temp is coat weather for me



You would probably have coat, toque and mitts on here even though it's summer here this year.  Today is nice and warm...not HOT...but at least warmer than we have had.  I defrosted my ice blocks that are my feet and toes over lunch...they are no w cold AGAIN even with a heater under my desk


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

It's too hot to do anything today...98 with a heat index of 106 

So a coworker said that her friend needed barn cats and I volunteered to give her 3 kittens and the mama cat since they were too young to be without her.  I  gathered up all of them and met her in town...got a call from the friend who said she was giving them back because she was allergic to fleas and the kittens were
covered with them...they were not.  Granted, they may have had a few on them but I was not about to put them through the trauma of a bath when they were outside cats and it didn't matter.  You can't give flea prevention to cats that young and I told her I was under the impression that they were going to be barn cats...she didn't want them to spread to her other animals  so back the poor things came after the stress of being in a car for the first time. Luckily, my friend said she would take them and she didn't see any fleas...go figure 

Belated thanks for all the birthday wishes..loved the Braves cake keisha 

I can't believe I only have 4 weeks to go until our first stay at Sapphire Falls 

I'm so far behind that I'll just say hi to Carole, mac, Lynne, monyk, Robo, Robbie, Charade, kfish, Bobbie, Sue, pumpkin and anyone else who is reading along...hope you have a wonderful night


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink, you would think, outdoor cats would not be indoor ones.  Hope you can give them that good home soon.  And so nice to keep the momma cat with her kittens.

And yay, the bulk of the nasty stayed just far enough East and stayed along the coast, that  not much more than just a rainy afternoon and evening.  And flood warning has expired early.  

Getting ready for bed.  And a hump day is coming up as we awake to the new day.  

Have a comfy and sound sleep, each and all.


----------



## macraven

Tink glad you dropped in here
You have been missed !

(We miss all the homies too when we don’t hear from them )

I hear you on the heat
Just saw our high today was 100 on the 
news at 10
Thought it was cooler like in the upper 90’s. 

Yea did Taco Bell and went earlier than our usual time since a heavy rain was due in later

We drive about 90 seconds until we hit a 4 way stop from our house 
I turn right at it to go over the top of the ridge to get to Taco Bell 
We left soon as we were done eating  as it was starting to sprinkle

Just saw on the early news (10:00) that our road  at the 4 way intersection was closed after our downpour 
Roads are flooded and camera crew was showing it
Surprised a camera crew came out to show it
Must be a slow day for news ....lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just came in from enjoying a lovely evening outside.  It was a perfect temperature, no wind.  But the bugs came out, so I came inside.
We had a whole grilled supper tonight except for the cesear salad - pork chops, potatoes and asparagus.  It was even more delightful being able to enjoy it outside on the deck.  Every one ( even big D - the fury nephew ) ate and there were no left overs.  Love when that happens.  It was pretty yummy.
We were watching our furry dog nephew tonight.  He an awesome dog - bull mastive/ rottie and loves coming over here.  The sister and brother in laws had to pay ball tonight...so we got to watch him.  Love that dog. He's just a big ole couch potato and so well behaved.  It's just so easy to watch him.

Trying to plan supper for tomorrow night as it's supposed to be a beautiful day tomorrow as well.  So I'll take alll the nice weather days I can get.  It' starting to get dark earlier now   I'm still hopefully for a nice warm fall...since summer has not really made an appearance here. 

Lynne...I'm glad that the storm cell missed you.  When I think of those storms, it makes me glad i live in a place where the air hurts my face at times. 

Tink...we had farm cats growing up.  We could only have a few as I'm allergic to them.  Now that I'm older, I would love an indoor one...but my eyes and I need an airway to live...so I can't.  There is something about them that is so lovable.  Those kitties are lucky to have you in their corner.  

Alright...heading to bed and leaving the light on for everyone.  Sleep tight everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki glad you posted!!!! Good to see you......yes, our trips are so close now.....time to start getting really excited!!!! Good luck with the kitties.....I didn't know there was such a thing! 

No wide feet here thankfully.......just awkward as I have to fit orthotics in them. The sketchers padding is lovely, but adds a bit more height so when I put orthotics in I just have to be careful my feet don't end up slipping out. These ones are decent though.

mac...you would have had a thermal coat on here last night...….we had 52F around 9pm. It felt chilly........so with that and the trees changing colour already, I think Autumn is here...….



We did end up grilling last night. There was a 30 minute window between downpours and thunder. Doubt we`ll manage it tonight. It does feel chilly this morning...….high of low to mid 60`s today and rain. Again. 

No plans today.....not one. Except some housework this morning...….

Happy Wednesday...…...


----------



## schumigirl

​

​


----------



## Lynne G

And a Good Morning this Wednesday!  Ah, just before the alarm wet off, I was like, I'm awake?  Ah, noisy downpour, eh, back to sleep for a few more minutes.  Wet roads, and a sprinkle here and there commute.  Busier than usual, but it's known that most have to show up on a Wednesday or Thursday, and most choose a Wednesday.  Why?  Don't know, except yep, it's a hump day, the middle of those work day workers that say hey, we're half way through the week, let's get over the hump of this day, and yay, Friday will be here before ya know it.



With that, Pumpkin and Sue are at temps I would say, ooh cool, and hope the weather for both of you is a gloriously beautiful day. 

And yep, I like being out on a warm night too, but bugs, and ones that bite, would get me inside quick, too, Pumpkin.  Glad to hear a lush grilled dinner.  And that pup sounds so cute.  I love big dogs.  We have a neighbor that used to have a mastiff.  He was huge.  When their teen kid used to walk him that dog stood almost as tall as the kid was.  He was very well behaved, and love seeing the neighbor kids.  He was an Italian one, and was brindle, so when we got our brindle boxer, our boxer looked like that mastiff's baby.  Almost the same coloring. 

Mac, glad to hear you dodged the flooding, and had a good taco meal. 

We ended up with burgers and, yep, made a big pot of mac and cheese.  And was talking with my Dsis last night, so made sure to put some in a tub for her.  Decided I have too much to do, so took this Friday off too.  Then, plenty of time to park, even though darn SW changed our flights to almost an hour earlier.  That at least means, we'll be out of the airport before close to midnight. 

Ah, cranking chiller, is making it almost too cool.  Tea for me, was drank quick, so off to make some more.

Hello, it's not a Friday, it's a Wednesday, and I think maybe the last night MonyK has before her trip.  Or is that tomorrow?  Either way, we're trying to get a Dismeet.  Woot!


Oh, and this post had to have, you know who, so Keisha is sure to know the day of the week it is.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> ​


Need more coffee, had to look at the Adam’s family pic twice before it sunk into my thick head.

Have spent hours trying to instal the hotel canary app to work with chrome browsers on Ipad (priceline hints). stick a fork in me, i’m Done

Off to play with my grand cats & pick up the ‘lil from football camp.  I keep trying to ignore it but my least favorite season is starting to rear it head.  

Humpy good day to all


----------



## Lynne G

Such a good GM is Keisha.  

Raining as we got home from the zoo.  Evening hours, so took advantage of it.  Ooh the rain is loud.  Good thing we are in for the night.  Was oh so muggy at the zoo.  Some pictures:


Well crap shoot as to posting them right side up.  Hope all enjoy the night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was move in day at the university. We got B settled in, but there are a few more things she needs.  Her roommate seems nice.  There is a Baskin Robbins/Dunkin Donuts in her dorm. That has the potential to be very dangerous. 

I am exhausted both physically and emotionally.  Will probably fall asleep soon.

Lynne  - I love the big cat pic even if it is upside down.


----------



## macraven

Charade, the first week is the hardest when the kids move off to college.


----------



## Monykalyn

Behind again.
Yesterday was first day of school around here-official HS senior (ACK!) and 8th grader. Was off for the day so cleaned and started packing. Got rest of stuff together tonight so when I get off work tomorrow we can hit the road to St Louis. Staying at In-laws and going to dinner, DD wants to hit Ikea for bedroom furniture. Then up really early to airport Friday. Figure we should be at the GF pool by 1ish at the latest Friday afternoon (No rain please!)
Oh charade-move in day is exhausting! In so many ways!  It has gotten easier with DD, especially as she can move in stages with her apartment. She's already taken some furniture and bunch of stuff down.
For once we did tacos on Tuesday-well nachos but same stuff right? Kids like it, and everyone on different schedules-middle had band practice in the evening, DH had an open house to make cookies for at one of his schools (they do a cookie fundraiser) an hour away. Made guacamole too, and salsa with fresh stuff from garden.

and yep-hoping for meet with Lynne on Saturday! We will have to coordinate as I was thinking of heading to Uni in am Saturday to get monthly passholder pin and convert paper tickets to the ones that fit in lanyards for HHN. Will see how tired I am after MNSSHP.

Dh's oldest DD's football friend got signed to Packers this week-was a free agent. Not huge market for fullbacks, but he works super hard. Hoping he makes the final roster.

Hello to all! I know there was more I wanted to greet but brain lost it. THink I need to go to bed soon LOL!


----------



## Sue M

Bright Suns from SoCal!  Arrived on time. Even snoozed a bit on flight. Didn’t sleep a wink the Saturday night. Had to be on the road by 2am and just couldn’t fall asleep. 
Today we went into Galaxy Edge. Rope drop. We got to the park gate at 8:15 for a 9:00 opening. So we were at the front of the line getting in. 15 min wait to get on ride. When we got off wait was up to 85 min.  Theming of area is impressive. Ride was fun. We went to Olga’s and the theming was fun but it was a one and done for me. 
Went from opening to 7pm today. Unusual for me. But circumstances just turned out that way. Tomorrow back to afternoon pool break.


----------



## Sue M

Don’t know why duplicate photo posted. Sorry


----------



## macraven

twins!!
Sue 1
Sue 2

Awesome you had a short wait for that ride


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Need more coffee, had to look at the Adam’s family pic twice before it sunk into my thick head.
> 
> Have spent hours trying to instal the hotel canary app to work with chrome browsers on Ipad (priceline hints). stick a fork in me, i’m Done
> 
> Off to play with my grand cats & pick up the ‘lil from football camp.  I keep trying to ignore it but my least favorite season is starting to rear it head.
> 
> Humpy good day to all




Lol.......one of my favourite shows as a kid! Yes.....that time of year is just around the corner.........


Lynne.....when do you leave? If it’s today have a wonderful trip......hope you have a lovely time........

MonyK too.........have a blast and yes, you’ll have good weather.......I had a word and it’ll be fine....... 

Charade and MonyK both with kids back to school.......hope it all goes well........

Sue.....glad you’re having a nice time........



Up far too early again......DS is going into work an hour early so, I always get up to see him off. Glad this is a one off......he’s usually 9-5. 

Grocery shopping today and darn it, got an email saying three parcels will be delivered today........will leave gates open and they can leave them in safe place as no doubt we’ll be out when they come. 

Will wait a while for breakfast.....far too early.......croissants and fruit......noticed the blackberries (brambles) are in abundance around us......will take friends little granddaughter for a walk and we’ll get as many picked as possible, she’ll love that. Then Tom and I will go get the higher ones. We have so many hedgerows around so will take us a while........they’re around till October so may get more when we get back. 

Anyway......have a great Thursday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, all, Good Morning.

Ah Charade, doing the drop off at the end of next week.  Getting so real, bought her a color coordinated trash can.  Seems designer little one wants certain colors.  Some of her stuff is already in my car, and when we get back, it will be an other packing time.  

No, Shcumi, not today, but both MonyK and I will be in flight tomorrow, though she will be landed way before me.  And yum, I do like blackberries, and how fun to pick.  Nice you will be able to still harvest them when you return from your Fall trip.

And yes, MonyK, will be in touch, as with a late flight, we both will be tired, though early bird me will be up, little one, if I tell her to get up, she will.  I want that pin, and maybe the cup too.  Plus, in the afternoon, we will be in the Mouse World, as little one definitely wants to do that late night at TL, so will we will be stopping at the SOG to buy those tickets.  Then late lunch somewhere, DS or wherever.  Hope your flight goes smooth, and yep, enjoying the GF afternoon pool time.  I'll be calling the hotel, to remind them late arrival.  I too am hoping no rain to bother what we want to do.  

Great picture, Sue, and so happy for you that you are having a great time, and flight was nice.  Looks like beautiful weather too.  Nice you checked in here.  Continued fun out there.

With that, made a list of all must do, oh my.  But ready, and did some wash last night.  I'll be packing in the morning tomorrow.  I did bring out the luggage though.  And cleaned out my backpack from our NYC trip.  

Ooh, and it's a Thirsty Thursday.  That means, sky has been dry, since last night, it gave us so much rain, phone buzzed with flood warnings, and older one remarked, that was a good strike of lightning.  Thus, a wet and foggy, and muggy, but cool and dark, feeling commute. Soggy, yes, I'd call it that this morning.

Still waiting for SW to open flights past 5 January.  I want to lock down our flights for our January cruise.  That countdown is ticking too.

Ah, 
 and for everyone:  


Oh so time for tea, and sigh, chiller is well on it's way to make this another freezing indoor temp.  

Come on everyone, Thursday is here.  Friday is well on it's way to arriving.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning ladies........I’am up Schumi and Lynne 



Lynne glad to hear you have the day off tomorrow It makes getting ready for your trip much easier. Hope it works for you and Monykalyn to meet up. It’s always so nice to meet a Sans family members.

Schumi hope you and your friends granddaughter enjoy your berry picking walk today.

I did grocery store yesterday. Always nice to get that done for sure.



tink1957 said:


> I'm so far behind that I'll just say hi to Carole, mac, Lynne, monyk, Robo, Robbie, Charade, kfish, Bobbie, Sue, pumpkin and anyone else who is reading along...hope you have a wonderful night



Hey! Tink 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was move in day at the university. We got B settled in, but there are a few more things she needs. Her roommate seems nice. There is a Baskin Robbins/Dunkin Donuts in her dorm. That has the potential to be very dangerous.



Congratulations to B on her move in day....hope you are doing are doing ok. Sometimes their move to college is a wonderful time for them to begin their independence, but sad for mom and dad.

Schumi that was a cute pick of Wednesday dancing yesterday. I was a fan of the Adams family. Will let Lurch and Morticia get in on the act....LOL




Sue great to hear you are having fun at DL.


Yesterday was my son’s birthday. He is the sweetest son. Seems like only yesterday I was holding him in my arms. Now he is 42.




HAVE A GREAT THURSDAY EVERYONE.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Didn’t sleep well last night. This is going to be an adjustment period. I keep reminding myself that she is an adult now.

I need to go back to Bed Bath and Beyond today. Yesterday evening I bough a few things for B’s room. There was some confusion over the price on one item (it was half off but still ringing at full price) and it took a few minutes to get it straightened out.  When I got home last night I discovered that in the confusion the cashier  did not charge me for one of the items. I’ll go back this afternoon and pay for it. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yesterday was first day of school around here


 Same here. I need to start giving myself a few extra minutes in the morning for the back to school traffic. I live very close to an elementary school.



Monykalyn said:


> Dh's oldest DD's football friend got signed to Packers this week-was a free agent. Not huge market for fullbacks, but he works super hard. Hoping he makes the final roster.


 How awesome for him. A former NFL player grew up two houses down from me. He was long gone before we moved into our house, but his family still owned that house until a few months ago. He bought his parents a really nice house a few years ago.



Sue M said:


> Today we went into Galaxy Edge. Rope drop. We got to the park gate at 8:15 for a 9:00 opening. So we were at the front of the line getting in. 15 min wait to get on ride. When we got off wait was up to 85 min. Theming of area is impressive. Ride was fun. We went to Olga’s and the theming was fun but it was a one and done for me.


How did you do on the ride? Dh and I were terrible pilots. I think we virtually destroyed the Falcon.



schumigirl said:


> Grocery shopping today


I really need to do that too. I need to get used to shopping for only 2 again.



Lynne G said:


> Ah Charade, doing the drop off at the end of next week. Getting so real, bought her a color coordinated trash can. Seems designer little one wants certain colors. Some of her stuff is already in my car, and when we get back, it will be an other packing time.


Yep, B is the same. Most everything she has is pink and purple. She did get a few things in white to break up all the pink and purple. Her roommate has chosen a blue and gray color scheme.



Robo56 said:


> Yesterday was my son’s birthday.


Happy birthday to him.

Got to get to work now. I feel like I should have taken the day offf.


----------



## Lynne G

A happy birthday to Robo's son.  Enjoy some cake and ice cream to celebrate.  I will have to grocery shop tomorrow.  I know neither of my men will want to do that. 

Charade, funny, B's roommate has the same color scheme as little one is doing.  Though dark blue.  Ordered an under the bed box thing, so have to pick that up tomorrow.  Little one said, the beds are high enough to put stuff under, so I am hoping she likes what I am picking up.  Oh, there are days I wish I had taken off.  Hope work feels better for you, and goes quick.  Both kids start on the 26th, and our school time rush hour does not start until after Labor Day.  Yep, when school's in session, my commute in the afternoon takes about 10 minutes longer.  It's when rush hour gets a bump in number of cars, around 2:30, when the senior high schools let out. Becomes the start of rush hour.  

And to Schumi's wonderful TR she started for the Fall, I am a very last minute packer.  I think I have always been that way.  I will be packed for my Fall trip the night before though, a 3am ride to the airport may require me to do that.      

Ack, still waiting for SW to open their flights for all of January.  I got stuff to do.  Sigh.  And where did this summer go?  Cannot believe it's the end of summer.  

And sweater is on, and sun tries to come out at times.  Hoping to see no rain for my lunchtime walk.  Has to be warmer than inside.  We play the random thunderstorm game again today, with increased chances later in the afternoon, and evening. Good thing is the temps are rising to 90's by the weekend.  See, so ready for FLA weather.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, flights booked for January, flying into TPA this time.  Decided no park time to add, and will enjoy the beach for a night instead.  Then coming come the same day cruise docks.  Have to get back that day, as while older one does not go back to school the next day, little one does.  Here's hoping no weather issues.


----------



## keishashadow

Stay the course, don’t look at ur IRA account today

My fav Addams family member





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was move in day at the university. We got B settled in, but there are a few more things she needs.  Her roommate seems nice.  There is a Baskin Robbins/Dunkin Donuts in her dorm. That has the potential to be very dangerous.
> 
> I am exhausted both physically and emotionally.  Will probably fall asleep soon.
> 
> Lynne  - I love the big cat pic even if it is upside down.



Lynne has to start standing on her head to take pics 

The adjustment is difficult.  Remember congratulating myself that I didn’t start boo-hoo’ing till in the car heading home after dropping off at the dorm the first time.  The first whole semester was really rough.  Important to put on a brave face, kids likely have even a more difficult time after initial excitement wears off and need all the support they can get.  It gets better



Sue M said:


> Today we went into Galaxy Edge. Rope drop. We got to the park gate at 8:15 for a 9:00 opening. So we were at the front of the line getting in. 15 min wait to get on ride. When we got off wait was up to 85 min. Theming of area is impressive. Ride was fun. We went to Olga’s and the theming was fun but it was a one and done for me.


That’s encouraging to read.  Made a BB8 building reservation & oga for our first day in parks yesterday (14 day window).  So many times open for both I was shocked.  Meanwhile, good luck trying to score one for WDW


Lynne G said:


> Ah, flights booked for January, flying into TPA this time.  Decided no park time to add, and will enjoy the beach for a night instead.  Then coming come the same day cruise docks.  Have to get back that day, as while older one does not go back to school the next day, little one does.  Here's hoping no weather issues.



I forgot to look just for giggles, won’t need more flights at least until april.  How were # of flights/times/prices for you?


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, I can live with the prices I paid, but hope I get lower ones before going.  The amount of direct flights, and their times, are really bugging me.  Our return flight has to be later than I really wanted, as I refuse to do even one stop, when direct is 2 and 1/2 hours.  But a 9:47am flight back, when the cruise docks, I'm just not risking that, even if the airport is not far from the port in Tampa.  Was thinking of flying in to Orlando, and driving back and forth, but with little one's back to school time, it just didn't make sense, and interestingly, a bit higher for MCO.  Just means, we'll be looking for a Disney cruise discount for May, little one really wants a repositioning and/or Canal one.  

Lunchtime walk was almost hot, and certainly rocked those sunglasses.


----------



## Monykalyn

Last few minutes at work, got my stuff done early. 
Happy Bday to the son of Robo!!  

I remember the college drop off first time-I was OK (my son was more the mess later), but it was just weird not having her around everyday. Get so used to family of 5 and then boom! down to 4. Will be really weird when middle is gone next fall...
Yay to Lynne getting flights! I need to start seriously looking at ones to New York to make the hop across the pond next May. 

REady for a few days off! Packed most stuff last night, just need to zip up toiletry bag and throw in suitcase. DD got the TSA precheck with me - hope the same for coming home as Orlando security is not the most fun!
Sue DL and GE looks really neat! Looks like beautiful weather too!

Hello to rest of SANS family!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....I do remember you saying now it was Friday you left.....I’m losing track of who goes when! Yes, last minute packer is me.......couldn’t be any other way...haven’t even begun to think of what we’ll be taking.......we had a really cool night last night, today was cool, then hot, then boiling hot, and now it’s getting chilly around 7pm....dark around 8.20! Yes, where has summer gone......

Robo....belated birthday wishes for your son too!! I’m sure it was a lovely day for him.......and yes, can’t beat a bit of Lurch! 

We did take Elise for a ramble up into the woods behind us today.....she is adorable and we love having her anytime......her face was covered in purple as she stuffed loads of brambles into her little mouth.......I told her mother when we took her home I’m not responsible if her tummy is upset tonight......lol.....glad she wasn’t staying overnight here!!! We did have a little spray bottle of water to give them a wash before she ate any.....but she wasn’t interested.......she’s a hardy little thing! Hope you’re having a great day.......

Keisha......uncle fester is a classic.......when I was doing the engineering degree I had a lecturer looked just liked him......strangely he also looked like Doc Brown too!! Dull as dishwater.......  

MonyK.....if I miss you.....have a wonderful trip!! 



So, yes, took our little “shared” with my best friend granddaughter Elise  up into the woods and hedgerows around us today......she was so excited for her nature ramble. Picked loads of brambles and she saw squirrels and one deer.....although the deer scared her a little. Had a picnic up there too. 

Took her home mid afternoon and prayed she isn’t on the toilet all night the amount of fruit she ate......

Tonight we are watching Chernobyl......everyone says it’s a fabulous show. 

Cooling down now after some hot sunny weather today and some cold dull weather too.....that is the U.K. for you! 

Glass of wine calls.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tonight we are watching Chernobyl......everyone says it’s a fabulous show.


It lagged a bit 2nd or 3rd episode, but I really enjoyed it. Relevant with most incident eek

Lynne we have few options to
TPA period. yes, increased pricing is bad enough, inconvenient departures & the abbreviated NS flight offerings are difficult to swallow. Swa is over extended with new Hawaii flights & lingering air max issues. Just hope they are done cancelling flights.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop it!

Wow...Lynne and Monk...your trips as soooo close.  Have a fantastic time.  Sounds like it will be busy until you both leave.  The joys of travelling and getting ready to go 

Schumi...what a great outing for the friends grand daughter.  Picking berries is always fun.  Just trying not to eat more than you pick is the trick  I may or may not be guilty of that 

Charade...it is always bittersweet when they do that first move out.  It's sooo exciting for them, to gain that independence, but we are left with the quiet and memories.  Sending you a few tight hugs.  

Sue...I'm so glad you got to do the Galaxies Edge!!!!  Sounds like a great start to your holiday.  I'm green with envy.  I sure could use a nice get away like that.

Just finishing up work here, then we are off to the dd's for an extra nice long weekend to visit her.  It's a long drive ( around 7 hrs ) so my e-reader is charged and ready to go.  I'm hoping that rain stops soon.  I hate driving long distances like that in the rain.  I keep hoping that the weather forecast changes again, and the heat gets turned back on.  All I can do is pack a little of each clothing and hope for the best.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It lagged a bit 2nd or 3rd episode, but I really enjoyed it. Relevant with most incident eek



Oh my goodness!! We watched 3 episodes. Although we all lived through it at the time, watching the sheer arrogance and incompetence of those in charge makes your blood boil again!! It’s a hard show to watch but truly compelling viewing. Will watch final two episodes tomorrow night. 

I grew up quite close to a nuclear power plant, looked odd built within such a beautiful area......and remember the airport near us thinking the plant had a leak, as radiation levels were raised. Scary times. 



Pumpkin......have a wonderful weekend.......sounds a lovely trip to see your daughter....yes, we did eat a few brambles too.....well, I think you have to! Isn’t it the law.......



Watching something entertaining and a mind numbingly brain free tv show till bedtime.......there’s enough to choose from! 

Friday tomorrow.........

mac are we moving homes soon........?? Think this is the longest we have run a thread.......looking back I’m seeing folks I had no idea had posted here.......wonder where some of them are........

Enjoy rest of your Friday........


----------



## keishashadow

I think the SANs needs to move on or about August 19.  That way we’lll already have the first page decorated all pretty-like 

Forgot to shout out to Robie’s DS, happy happy!  Sure is a lot of August/September BDs on this thread.  The more the merrier


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, like this SANS has been alive since 2015.  Think this high rise does need a new building soon, Mac.  I want a room with a view of the beach and blue water, with a tea caddy with tea always ready for me, in the new #13.  Kinda fitting with all of us having HHN on our minds.  

Warm night, and kids are out with their camp coworkers celebrating another summer camp season that will be over tomorrow.  Then back to school for all, as many are college students and teachers. 

Two loads of laundry done.  Seems little one and older one needed clean clothes tonight.  Not used to doing wash on week days.  Tend to only do wash on the weekends.  

Ah, final load to get out of the dryer.  Have s lovely night, with many  deep sleeping .


----------



## macraven

Yes we are moving soon

I started to make the new thread  last week but put it aside and did not get back to it

Will give a heads up to all when we move to the new home


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I meant to stop by earlier but got caught up in other things. Work was a little rough today. I walked in the door this morning and was immediately greeted by my boss who told me the computer was down. She had tried to do something with our scheduling software and managed to completely mess it up. Thankfully about 15 minutes on the phone with tech support was able to fix the problem. I’m a little worried because we are supposed to be getting a new computer next week and will need to install the scheduling software on it.
My boss also told me today that our client who has kidney cancer also has it in her lungs.  Boss doesn’t expect her to be around for much longer. She said that the woman is so weak that she wasn’t even able to sit up for her therapy session. She had to have her session while laying down on the sofa.

Lynne - I discovered that the beds in B’s dorm are height adjustable. B’s bed was on the highest setting. I thought I would need to get her some under bed storage, but the school has provided two 2 drawer chests that go under the bed and make sort of like a dresser.



keishashadow said:


> The adjustment is difficult. Remember congratulating myself that I didn’t start boo-hoo’ing till in the car heading home after dropping off at the dorm the first time. The first whole semester was really rough. Important to put on a brave face, kids likely have even a more difficult time after initial excitement wears off and need all the support they can get. It gets better





Monykalyn said:


> I remember the college drop off first time-I was OK (my son was more the mess later), but it was just weird not having her around everyday.


So far I am doing okay. I haven’t cried....yet. I  have resisted the urge to text her and ask how she is doing. I keep reminding myself that she is only across town. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...it is always bittersweet when they do that first move out. It's sooo exciting for them, to gain that independence, but we are left with the quiet and memories. Sending you a few tight hugs.


 Thanks Pumpkin. I am hoping that she does gain some independence and a little more maturity. It already feels weird not having her at home. 



macraven said:


> Yes we are movin


I’ll put in a request for a room with a Mountain View. I’d also like a big, comfy window seat. 

Almost midnight. I guess I should get some sleep. I have errands to run tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I think the SANs needs to move on or about August 19.  That way we’lll already have the first page decorated all pretty-like
> 
> Forgot to shout out to Robie’s DS, happy happy!  Sure is a lot of August/September BDs on this thread.  The more the merrier





macraven said:


> Yes we are moving soon
> 
> I started to make the new thread  last week but put it aside and did not get back to it
> 
> Will give a heads up to all when we move to the new home



That is a good idea!!!!

Aug 19th would be an excellent day to move..... 

Lynne....safe travels today.....have a wonderful trip with your daughter....



Didn't sleep great.....I think watching Chernobyl was scarier than any horror movie you could watch.....just remembering it all and it is so sinister!!! Weird dream night for sure when I did sleep. Although that's nothing unusual for me...….I delight Tom every morning with a barrage of my slightly strange and very vivid dreams......he loves it.....

Friday today...…..need to post a birthday card to one of my brothers.....and that's about the extent of my duties today...….free day again.....

I never mind doing laundry any day....but for some reason I prefer to get it all done during the week and leave our weekends free......not sure why as every day is like a weekend...…..

And some of Tom`s gifts arrived yesterday......Kyle ordered them with his credit card so when the boxes arrived he didn't even think for a second when he saw his name on the boxes. And I got one of those online card companies to make a large card with loads of uploaded pictures on the front.....he`ll love it. A mix of Tom and I and him and Kyle over the last 12 years......all Orlando pics funnily enough...he`ll love it.

Now need to wander off on my own to pick up bits and pieces and wrapping paper.

Boring breakfast of rice krispies this morning I think.......unless...….well, there is bacon...…...

And almost forgot...…..3 WEEKS TILL HHN OPENING NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  A Friday is here.  

Thanks Schumi, I hope it is a quiet and early arriving flight.  

Lots of errands to do, and pack before we leave later this afternoon, as my DH says he would rather drive us, rather then we take the train.  We both know there will be lots of traffic being a Friday afternoon.  Does not matter to me.  Unless there is an accident, should take us just a bit more than going on the train.  And hey, door to door service.  

MonyK, Safe flight this morning and have s drink at the pool for me, and lots of fun with Mickey at the party tonight.  Tried to talk little one to go to that party our last night, but she was not impressed with the last one we went to, so it’s the TL night tomorrow that will be the only park in the World we will go to this time.  Fine with me.  

Tea for me, and my list.  I will wait until the kids leave, then be out the door quick.  Hoping the morning traffic is not too bad.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels for Monyk and family also for Lynne and family today !

Know you both will love your vacations 

Wishing safe travels for all


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Happy Friday it is.






Two Sans family members will be leaving for Orlando today.

Lynne and Monyk wishing you and your families safe flights and a great time on vacation.







keishashadow said:


> My fav Addams family member



Yep.... Uncle Fester was awesome.

Heads up to my fellow Halloween animated decoration button pusher.....LOL....Big Lots has their Halloween merchandise in the store. I stopped by yesterday and they had some very nice options.





schumigirl said:


> We did take Elise for a ramble up into the woods behind us today.....she is adorable and we love having her anytime......her face was covered in purple as she stuffed loads of brambles into her little mouth.......I told her mother when we took her home I’m not responsible if her tummy is upset tonight......lol.....glad she wasn’t staying overnight here!!! We did have a little spray bottle of water to give them a wash before she ate any.....but she wasn’t interested.......she’s a hardy little thing! Hope you’re having a great day.......



That is so cute...yep....the after effects of all the berries would not be fun, but at least it was fruit...

Thanks family for the birthday wishes for my son. He is on vacation with daughter in law and will be back today. So will celebrate tomorrow or Sunday. Will let him pick. 


Have a great Friday Sans family.


----------



## keishashadow

Since there already was a clown sighting today ...


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Since there already was a clown sighting today ...
> 
> View attachment 426196



Cat.......why’d it have to be a cat........

I was so disappointed by the IT remake.......watched it in record time on the plane during one trip over.......the original was never a real favourite of mine, but should have left it alone........



Heating has been on today........rain hasn’t stopped at all. But, feels so autumnal instead of summer like as it’s supposed to be. 

My niece is out in DisneyLand right now......like Tom she’s a big SW fan but has been so disappointed in it.  She’s sent us a couple of pictures but they cut their time short their and heading to Vegas a couple of days to finish off their trip. Loved California though.......they spend almost three weeks out there every year but had never visited DL before. Don’t think they’re planning on going back to the parks again. 

Dinner is chicken mac n cheese........and Chernobyl later......


----------



## Monykalyn

Cheers! Actually raining a bit now, but under umbrella poolside with drinks. Waiting on room ready text. Rain should stop before the party though.
Happy Friday!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Cheers! Actually raining a bit now, but under umbrella poolside with drinks. Waiting on room ready text. Rain should stop before the party though.
> Happy Friday!


Nice!  By chance, are u doing creuella thing at Tony’s?  Hoping somebody comes thru and posts food porn lol. First night last year was sold out and ridiculously crowded


----------



## macraven

Have fun Monyk!


----------



## Lynne G

Sigh, just as we were ready to head out, flight delayed an hour.  Everyone cross their fingers and toes no more delay.  Did talk to the Portofino and they were so nice, they will check us in, and have our room keys ready when we do arrive.

Hope the rain lets up, MonyK.  Nice to be at pool if raining, as wet already.

Thanks for the fun wishes from Robo and Mac.  Thank you ladies, we are getting excited.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody 

Glad to see monyk enjoying her pool time...have a fruity drink for me 

Lynne...hope you get on your flight without any further delays and have a wonderful time.

I made our scareactor dining reservations today since we enjoyed it last year and it's a good way to wait for HHN to start as opposed  to baking in the sun.  We also got some awesome pictures so why not?

Not looking forward to the next few days in the garden center as it's supposed to be in the upper 90s...bring on the powerade 

I'm resting up today and only doing laundry...made a nice healthy grilled chicken salad for lunch with fresh cucumbers and tomatoes from my garden.  

Hope you all have a great day and stay cool


----------



## Sue M

Just a fly by. Haven’t been able to catch up. Exhausted each night. Even though we take afternoon pool breaks. Most days anyway. 

Last day  I don’t know where the time goes. Back in our room. Going to start packing. Then one last kick at the can tonight.  
The Max pass is worth its weight in gold. Been able to get so much done. Making FP for next ride while waiting to get on current one. 

Well better stop procrastinating and pack.


----------



## Bethany10

Just booked Cabana Bay for our return trip next year! I'm so excited, but didn't want to create a thread just for that. I'm signing the papers to close on selling my moms house on Tuesday. It sold in 7 hours to a wonderful woman who is just thrilled to be purchasing it. I'm so happy to be at the end of this long, long process. I don't even want to think of how many hours I've spent on the phone chasing down various things, turning some things off, some things on etc. I just wanted to share my gratitude for finally coming to an end point. 

ahhhh, Friday night and a free weekend ahead.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Today was errand day. Did my favorite thing (insert sarcasm here) and went to the grocery store. I decided to clean out my refrigerator before I went shopping. I found things that had expired in 2016. Oops.
I guess tomorrow will be laundry day. 


Looking forward to hearing reports from everyone who is leaving for vacation soon.


Welcome to Bethany.


----------



## macraven

Bethany10 said:


> Just booked Cabana Bay for our return trip next year! I'm so excited, but didn't want to create a thread just for that. I'm signing the papers to close on selling my moms house on Tuesday. It sold in 7 hours to a wonderful woman who is just thrilled to be purchasing it. I'm so happy to be at the end of this long, long process. I don't even want to think of how many hours I've spent on the phone chasing down various things, turning some things off, some things on etc. I just wanted to share my gratitude for finally coming to an end point.
> 
> ahhhh, Friday night and a free weekend ahead.


Bethany....
  to your new home here with us!

It's just a chat thread and hope you come back and stay with us.
We love adding homies here!

What a great thing to get that house sold.
You will sleep well tonight knowing Tuesday will come soon and the house will no longer be under your care.

When my parents left their house and moved to a retirement place, I had to get that house ready to be sold.
It sat on the market for one week shy of 13 months.
Only had one offer on it and took it


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Sigh, just as we were ready to head out, flight delayed an hour.  Everyone cross their fingers and toes no more delay.  Did talk to the Portofino and they were so nice, they will check us in, and have our room keys ready when we do arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fun wishes from Robo and Mac.  Thank you ladies, we are getting excited.



Lynne, are you there yet???
When I read of peeps having flight delays, I feel their pain.
Been through it myself and it's maddening


----------



## keishashadow

Wondering if Lynne did get out of dodge

Sue, i like the company you keep


----------



## Lynne G

Not yet, but we are in lots of company.  Luggage awaiting.  So much for not a too late night.  Hour and 1/2 delay.  Good thing is nothing planned in the early morning.  And even better, there is a Starbucks steps away when we wake up.


----------



## macraven

Think you will wake up at your normal wake time tomorrow?

You are an early bird normally and the Starbucks nearby will get you moving in the morning for the park


----------



## Lynne G

Finally here and off to bed


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> Just booked Cabana Bay for our return trip next year! I'm so excited, but didn't want to create a thread just for that. I'm signing the papers to close on selling my moms house on Tuesday. It sold in 7 hours to a wonderful woman who is just thrilled to be purchasing it. I'm so happy to be at the end of this long, long process. I don't even want to think of how many hours I've spent on the phone chasing down various things, turning some things off, some things on etc. I just wanted to share my gratitude for finally coming to an end point.
> 
> ahhhh, Friday night and a free weekend ahead.



Welcome along Bethany.......glad to see you here......I usually see you on the trip report board.....  

I`m glad the house has been sold...it is a stressful thing to do, I know. But, it`s behind you now.....have a lovely weekend...…..




Lynne G said:


> Not yet, but we are in lots of company.  Luggage awaiting.  So much for not a too late night.  Hour and 1/2 delay.  Good thing is nothing planned in the early morning.  And even better, there is a Starbucks steps away when we wake up.



Glad you`re there safe Lynne......enjoy the rest of your trip and hope the rain stays away!!! 

Love a Johnny Depp picture Sue......



Having friends over tonight...…..not doing food, instead we are just getting Indian food from the restaurant in the next town....food is fabulous and their takeout is just as good. We all love Indian food, so an easy night ahead......will just have a few snacks as folks do like to nibble with drinks. 

Do need to go out for a few things as they only said they were definitely coming last night......

Other friend comes back from Cuba today.....she hates flying so I`m curious how she got on...she usually only does short haul to Europe...couple of hours at most. I`m sure her husband will be glad the flight is over!!! 

Bacon for breakfast this morning......had it on a brioche bun.....nice! 

Have a great Saturday...….


----------



## schumigirl

​
​


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> ​


thanks for those funnies this morning 

So cute , each one made me giggle


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a sideways one.  Same view this am.  

Comedy of errors.  Not only the delay, but we picked a car, from the very slim pickings, that the prior renter did not take our car off his sunpass account, that added more time.  We realized that after lots of discussion with the checkout lady that no way was I paying their sunpass charges. Finally, the manager came.  He said he turned off their sunpass info, but it did not help.  He sugggested we call sunpass.  Excuse me. We just want to go, and this has never happened to us.The manager then came with this huge SUV, while we had booked a midsize.  He thought we would be happy, and we said kinda big, and wanted the brand of car we like.  Low and behold, they did have the SUV we wanted, and a quick add to my sunpass account, with no issues, and we were finally on our way.  No traffic, and when we got to the hotel, the lady said I had two reservations.  I said, I did book different ones, but since the first booking was a mistake, I had cancelled, and showed her my cancelled email.  After that manager came, we finally got our room cards and passed out.  Nice room on the west wing, though a bit from the elevator, but close to boat launch.  Some park time, before heading over to the Motherland, for a little shopping, food, and nighttime water park  glowing time fun. And some time in there, hoping to catch up with MonyK.  

Welcome to Bethany, CB is a great resort, and glad you booked it now, for some fun next year.  

Schumi, hope your friends show tonight, and yum to   this morning.

Good Morning Mac.  Hope you stay indoors with that heat.  

Oh, and I have to say, the guy sitting next to us on the flight was very funny, and pleasant.  Made the time go faster.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh that really was a comedy of errors...without the humour Lynne!!!

Glad you`re there now and rested ready to enjoy the trip....have fun...….oh yes friends are coming.....and have multiplied for some reason......we now have another three coming...….



Yes, one friend called this morning and we said we were having an Indian and had some friends coming and would they like to join us they said oh we`d love to come........oh and xxxx is staying with us, can he come too......well, I`m not going to say no! So we now have 7 and karaoke is always on the table with this group......

So, I have, well Tom has brought the karaoke machine down from one of the spare rooms....just in case 

So Kyle has absconded and says he`s now going out.....they were planning a night in but the thought of listening to me ruining several classics was just too much...... Can`t say I blame him!!!

Beautiful day, but very breezy......washing almost blew out to sea!!!

And no more paddling in New Smyrna Beach......a friend in Orlando sent me an article showing a little girl with a small shark bite.....she was only in up to her knee...…..that's good enough for me.....I`ll stay out the water from now on!!

Hope everyone`s having a great Saturday......


----------



## macraven

Schumi, sounds like you and Tom will have a fun night !
Food, friends and karaoke will be a blast!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, sounds like you and Tom will have a fun night !
> Food, friends and karaoke will be a blast!



lol.....well....not my singing will be fun for everyone else....but one of my friends actually does have a worse voice than me.....didn't think that was possible!!! And she belts out some corkers......must look out the ear plugs!!! 

But, yes, should be a good evening...…..they`re not usually too late a bunch so won`t be a 3am jig!!!! 

Hope your weekend is a good one too...….hot as usual for you???


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick stop in.  

Schumi, your friends, dinner and activities sound like a perfect evening. Have a good time singing your heart out 

Sue, love the Captain picture.  He is such a fun character to interact with.  Hope you have a good flight home 

Lynne, wow.  Not a great start to your holiday.  But it sounds like ity sorted and you can enjoy what's coming up...let the fun begin!!!

Monk...your pictures have me green with envy.  I sure could use some heat on my florescent white legs.  Enjoy your vacation!!!!

Charade, I'm sorry to hear about your one client.  Hearing news like that is always hard and hurts our hearts.  

Welcome Bethany. I'm a newer resident here, post, read along.  I'm just a peep longing that hopefully we will be able to have a fun filled warm holiday to Universal and probably the mouse house too.  

Woke up to sun here today.  Hopefully it warms up and no more rain to squash our plans for the weekend.  Heading to a couple places the youngest wanted to see, since we told him that this was his little trip to get back to school clothes and have some fun before back to school happens.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hope your weekend is a good one too...….hot as usual for you???



Today it’s cooler at tops 94
Tomorrow goes back up to 97

Last week had two days it hit 100

It’s August and summer weather


----------



## keishashadow

Saturday, saturday, saturday 

Already out to grocery store for quick run, two cups of coffee down but still lagging.  Maybe a mt dew 

Lynne - I always wondered what would happen if I forgot to take rental car off my sun pass account.  I tend to overstate when returning as i’ve Death with the greenway tolls posting a solid hour after we return car.  Nice to know i don’t have to sweat it lol. Talk about a cherry on the top of yesterday’s mess.  





schumigirl said:


> lol.....well....not my singing will be fun for everyone else....but one of my friends actually does have a worse voice than me.....didn't think that was possible!!! And she belts out some corkers......must look out the ear plugs!!!
> 
> But, yes, should be a good evening...…..they`re not usually too late a bunch so won`t be a 3am jig!!!!
> 
> Hope your weekend is a good one too...….hot as usual for you???



As long as the dogs in the neighborhood don’t start howling...

Sounds like a ton of fun


----------



## Lynne G

After walk on rides unpon our 10:30 am entry, already hot hot hot.  Now sitting waiting for our Red Oven pizza.  We were not in the mood to stop anywhere last night.  

And meeting up with MonyK this afternoon, chatting over a dole whip.  

Perfect first day.


----------



## macraven

Great picture!


----------



## Charade67

Taking a break from housecleaning. I vacuumed B’s room this morning. It felt so weird. She did a massive cleaning before she moved to the dorm. Her room is now the cleanest I’ve ever seen it. It feels so empty.

I texted her a little while ago to let her know i would be bringing some stuff by tomorrow. She hasn't responded yet. I hope that means she’s out doing something fun. 


Schumi - Take out is my kind of cooking. Would you believe I’ve never had Indian food? One of our new therapists is married to a man who is originally from India. She has promised to bring some dishes for us to try. 

Lynne - Glad to see you arrived safely at Universal and you got the Sunpass situation straightened out. Several years after we moved from Florida I got an email from Sunpass stating that I owed them money. It was less than a dollar. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade, I'm sorry to hear about your one client. Hearing news like that is always hard and hurts our hearts.


 Thanks Pumpkin. We have lost 3 clients since I started working there 7 years ago, but this is the first one I have gotten to know pretty well. I’m pretty sure I will cry when she passes. 

I guess I should get back to cleaning. Next up is the bathroom. Ugh.


----------



## buckeev

Back from the Baltimore trip with #1 Son...Fun times. Only ate steamed crabs once...wished I’d had them at least twice. 
I am so far behind on planning for our trips over the next few months! (But I did get our ADRs for the Christmas Sanity Challenge.) 4 households, 17 humans...ages 1 to 60...just a bit complicated. I am NOT looking forward to our FP 60+ day.
Have fun on your trips y’all!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev 
You need to hire staff to book those fp’s


----------



## buckeev

You applyin’ For the job Macster?


----------



## macraven

I'll put my application in if you throw in a free Tshirt.........
I'm cheap labor


----------



## Lynne G

A Buckeev sighting!  Woot for some East Coast fun, and holiday family fun.  

MonyK and one of her DD said hello when we met up at the Poly.  Very nice chat until we parted ways, theirs to lunch, me to a dole whip.  

Then we did some walking and shopping, with only one thing bought, in Disney Springs.  After a snack, went across to TL, for their second to last glo night.  Could not ask for nicer weather.  Perfect, low crowds, and feel water logged now.  


Almost time for bed, hope all are doing well, and having a lovely night.


----------



## macraven

Nice you got to meet up with Monyk!

It is also great to be able to put a face to a name after all this time, many of us have been "talking" to each other on the board for a long time.

In case anyone cares, it was hot today.
Weather man on tv said tonight that Wednesday might be the end of the high temps near (or at) 100.

Thats good for me so I won't have to get up early each morning for any outings I want or need to do that day.

I'm a better shopper after lunch......
I could wander in stores a long time once I've eaten lunch.

Hey Vicki, you are about an hour south of me...
I bet you temps are higher than mine.
(I'll gladly let you win this contest......)

Now how many weeks has gone by since Kfish dropped in with her baby darling.....
Think it is about time to get another pic of her to see how she has grown.

My only regret in life is my boys grew up to fast.
If I could capture the look they had when they were littles, I'd be in hog heaven.
Littles are so sweet and lovable.

Its wasn't  until they went to school and start to think they were big boys now

Guess that was the reason I had a new baby every other year so I could capture the precious look of a toddler.

My boys got into a bratter stage once they started school


----------



## schumigirl

Hey buckeev…….nice to see you......glad you had a lovely trip!! Yes, good luck with the FP situation!!!! 

Charade.....never had Indian food? If it`s done right, it`s beautiful......it`s one food we don't look for in Florida.....never heard anyone say they`ve know a decent one......but New York.....yep. We have some fabulous Indian restaurants in the UK.......and home made food from Indians is usually beautiful. 

Lynne nice pics...….enjoy the rest of your trip...….and glad the weather has improved for you.....looks to have been very wet last week or so. 

mac....glad to hear your temps will decrease soon and you can get back to normal...….yes, kids grow up so quickly......








​​
We had a fabulous night....…..and after me saying this lot wouldn't stay late...…..last one left at 3.15am...…..which is why I`m only posting now at midday...….just finished the nicest bacon roll and big mug of tea ever!!! 

Karaoke was fun.....a lot of fun!!!!  And food was delicious, I burnt a lot of candles to clear the curry aroma....and it worked.....and thankfully everyone`s dish was as ordered. Too many naan breads and rice though.....but better than not enough. All remains and packaging sealed up tightly in large plastic bag and put in trash last night. Couldn't imagine leaving that laying around. 

But, drank some lovely wines and it was just a really good night. 

So, no plans to go out today....restful day ahead......we both may snooze later!! Dinner will be snack items tonight.....no cooking today. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday...…..
​


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Welcome Bethany 




tink1957 said:


> Not looking forward to the next few days in the garden center as it's supposed to be in the upper 90s...bring on the powerade



Tink glad to hear you are getting your plans for your upcoming vacation sorted. I have never done the scaractor dining at HHN before.

Hope it is not to bad in the garden center today for you.

Lynne and Monyk great to hear you both got into Orlando and we’re able to arrange a meet up.

Schumi.....yeah.... for a great night with wine, good food and friends. Sounds like a lazy Sunday is in order.

I was had a very lazy day yesterday. Those are good to have sometime.

Need to get going. I’am going to church this morning and after we are taking son and family out for lunch to a restaurant he picked to celebrate his birthday.


Have a great Sunday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Lazy days are always needed, and having one today for Robo and seems like Schumi too.

We did get a bit of rain, but we spent it looking through a store.  Perfect timing.  With radar on our phones, little one is very good at seeing where. We are well versed in summer thunderstorms, as we get them at home.  So, we know when to duck inside when needed, or whip out an umbrella.  Here is hoping for another beautiful, rain free night.  Later start for us, as more late night fun.  AP night is tonight, and we are looking forward to more fun in the dark.  

Little one wants to do the new ride, so far, the wait times are not calling us to go.  We will try to be in line before IOA opens, and make a bee line there.  Maybe Tuesday. 

Mac, yep time goes fast, and our kids grow up, and start the family’s next generation.  And hey, they are forever your kids.  Hope  you are getting some cooler weather.  Know being an early bird  is not your style, you are more a night .

With that, Tink is in the garden store, hope your work goes fast and you get your trip FP choices you want.

Enjoy a super wonderful Sunday homies, good morning.  

With that, I need to make some coffee.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, hope the rain stays away...….it`s incredibly accurate to predict the change in weather there which we like, if it says rain at 2.17pm....then that's when it usually starts........although one look at the sky usually tells us.....I love seeing that change in sky for the mid afternoon storms coming in......although long as they don't stay long! Enjoy the AP event tonight....

Robo…..enjoy your lazy day too!!! Lunch sounds lovely. 

We`ve been nibbling a few snacks already...….hard to resist!

Watching some old classics on dvd...….just finished the Bride of Frankenstein and about to watch House of Frankenstein then the Bob Hope funny, The Ghost Breakers...….love that movie!


----------



## keishashadow

Nice to see the reports, especially pics, from Orlando .  I’ll wish away the typically afternoon showers for you.  They often seem to make it even steamier

decided to start a few loads of laundry today after getting roused via neighbor started to tear down his garage at 7 am.  Um, a bit early.  Noisiest bull dozer ever.  How they are still going at it 3 hours later is puzzling.  Only a detached one car block variety & the roof was already slowly removed the last few weeks.

Will toss a couple of steaks on grill later this afternoon once I get responses from my kids invited to dinner.  GD is in  but need to make her something else.  Who doesn’t like steak?  She’ll stay overnight, will figure out something interesting to binge watch with her.  Will miss these lazy, warm summer weekends.

Have a great day all


----------



## Lynne G

Nice and almost hot.  Had those fancy pizza fries as a snack.  Overpriced, but fun idea.   And of course little one was taking all the most plain.  I got most of the cheese, and oddly, the sauce was a red sauce with an overlapping bbq flavor.  No matter, we still polished them off in a few minutes. IOA start, with of course that other potter ride.  New ride is still saying it is down, and when we saw people atill waiting in a long enough line, we will just keep checking.

Nice GD is sleeping over tonight, and yep my little one is a steak fan.  We will try to go to Big Fire, but so many places we want to eat, including a BK run on own way back from Disney, after 11pm.  At least that Coast was about a dollar more than at home.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 426518
> 
> Well, a sideways one.  Same view this am.
> 
> Comedy of errors.  Not only the delay, but we picked a car, from the very slim pickings, that the prior renter did not take our car off his sunpass account, that added more time.  We realized that after lots of discussion with the checkout lady that no way was I paying their sunpass charges. Finally, the manager came.  He said he turned off their sunpass info, but it did not help.  He sugggested we call sunpass.  Excuse me. We just want to go, and this has never happened to us.The manager then came with this huge SUV, while we had booked a midsize.  He thought we would be happy, and we said kinda big, and wanted the brand of car we like.  Low and behold, they did have the SUV we wanted, and a quick add to my sunpass account, with no issues, and we were finally on our way.  No traffic, and when we got to the hotel, the lady said I had two reservations.  I said, I did book different ones, but since the first booking was a mistake, I had cancelled, and showed her my cancelled email.  After that manager came, we finally got our room cards and passed out.  Nice room on the west wing, though a bit from the elevator, but close to boat launch.  Some park time, before heading over to the Motherland, for a little shopping, food, and nighttime water park  glowing time fun. And some time in there, hoping to catch up with MonyK.
> 
> Welcome to Bethany, CB is a great resort, and glad you booked it now, for some fun next year.
> 
> Schumi, hope your friends show tonight, and yum to   this morning.
> 
> Good Morning Mac.  Hope you stay indoors with that heat.
> 
> Oh, and I have to say, the guy sitting next to us on the flight was very funny, and pleasant.  Made the time go faster.


Wow Lynne, everything that could go wrong did!  But we love the west wing!  We had the top floor bay view with the huge stone balcony.  I could look off the balcony to check the boat queue!  A couple of times we took the pedi cab!


----------



## Sue M

Well I’m baack!  Exhausting travel day yesterday.  Started nice enough, my friend in LA came to pick me up and take me to our usual brunch stop, Marmalade Cafe near LAX. Another friend joined us.  Had a lovely brunch then got dropped off at LAX.  

We checked in online but also have to go to check in desk at airport to get boarding passes because they have to see our passports. All was well at this point, until we get thru security and to gate.  DELAY. Ugh. So already I know we’ll miss our connection in Portland.  One of the pilots was sitting at the gate waiting too. We struck up a conversation and he suggested going to one of the gates with an agent there and ask them to look into it. 
We lucked out and went to the gate that had a supervisor there. She was very efficient and re-routed us.  And bumped us to first class seats. We had been in premium economy. 
But it was a long travel day, had 2 hr wait in LAX and 2.5hr wait in SeaTac.  Didn’t get home till midnight.  

Haven’t unpacked yet. Still in pjs, lol!  My husband says why unpack, lol. Just wash clothes and put them back in suitcase for Sept!  Ha. 

Oh, forgot to mention we went to a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim!  Thanks to Schumi it’s now a must!  So yummy.  I had the cornbread nuggets for an appy, they were really good. 

Trying to catch up.

Schumi your curry and karaoke night sounds fun. I wish I had a good voice. 

Lynne fun visit with Monykalyn!  I love TL. And they have a new family raft you don’t have to climb a bazillion stairs to get to!  You just go up the conveyor in the tube/raft. All slides should be like that!  
In DL we had a raspberry-pineapple swirl dole whip, yummy. 
I hope you had a good pizza. We tried it in May and didn’t like it. 

Mac stay cool. 

Hi Pumpkin!  Yeah, Captain Jack was fun!  

Buckeev looks like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck!  

Keishashadow I only keep the best company, lol. 

Charade, it’s hard at first, having the empty room, but you do get used to it. 

Lynne, I don’t understand why the people didn’t take off SunPass?  I would never know till I got the car to my hotel. The Ft. Lauderdale garage has zero cell reception and I just take 95 to hotel and add my sun pass there.  When you add rental on sun pass there is a space to put in the date and time of drop off. Gus’s they didn’t do that?  You could have had free tolls, lol. 
One time we got stuck with the super large suv when they ran out of vehicles. Literally that was the only thing left. I hated it. Way too big.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne thT is a great pic w ur DD!

Sue there were issues with international travel lines this weekend galore  computer related again ala last time in 1/1


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, glad to hear you made it back.  

I was highly thinking of using another’s sunpass, but I am I guess too honest, and was afraid of if they did take off their’s, and did not have to want to keep trying to add to mine more than I already had done.

Got our AP bands for tonight, with pin and magnet.  Boo, already out of August pin, and sold out of one solid colored AP shirts. I want the mug, so we will look for it on the day we check out.  

Very hot, so came back for a pool time before cleaning up to enjoy the Studios.  

Hope all your Sunday has been good.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, glad to hear you made it back.
> 
> I was highly thinking of using another’s sunpass, but I am I guess too honest, and was afraid of if they did take off their’s, and did not have to want to keep trying to add to mine more than I already had done.
> 
> Got our AP bands for tonight, with pin and magnet.  Boo, already out of August pin, and sold out of one solid colored AP shirts. I want the mug, so we will look for it on the day we check out.
> 
> Very hot, so came back for a pool time before cleaning up to enjoy the Studios.
> 
> Hope all your Sunday has been good.
> View attachment 426948


Great pic!  What is your view at Portofino?  Love the beach pool.  
Yeah, I would have had the Sun Pass situation resolved too.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, trees, but can almost see the boat.  I like facing the water.  

Pool time was lovely, now refreshed. Getting ready, though little one is not in speed mode.


----------



## Lynne G

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Lynne G

And we are calling it a night.  Very warm, impressive lightning, but no rain to be had all day.  

Have a good night, as we wait for a boat ride.


----------



## schumigirl

​






​


mac.......hope you have a wonderful birthday


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday  to Mac!


----------



## Charade67




----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Birthday MAC!  Wish I had a collection of GIFs and MEMEs at my fingertips but I have been computerless for a month.  My laptop died.  Anyway, thanks for all you do.  

I have been occupying the “Honeymoon Suite” here on SANS #12 for almost 4 years now.  When it is time to move on I shall relinquish the spot.  

I guess I better get a new computer.  This is my tablet.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy happy To our fearless leader,

Disney fan who discovered the dark-side & doesn’t play favorites...at least when the parks are listening ,

Universal & HHN fan extraordinaire, 

Who impacts the DIS family far more than she realizes.

Time to party on down, Let ‘er RIP


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you agavegirl1.........hope you’re doing ok......  

Nice one Keisha!!!! Hope Mac pops along soon.......


Busy day!!

Our usual Wednesday lunch with friends was today as I’m spending Wednesday with one of my best friends that we used to live beside......we trying and get together  4 or 5 times a year at least.......we met when our boys started nursery aged 4 at school. And one of the nicest people I know. 

So, our usual lunch place was surprised to see us today.......food was good as usual, it’s a lovely steak and seafood restaurant along the front. Nice sea views. 

No cooking tonight as Kyle is eating out too. 

And down to a 2 week countdown......


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Mac. Have a great birthday


----------



## macraven

homies!



All of you mean a lot to me!
The birthday greetings are awesome!

Birthday video had me howling.......lol


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> I have been occupying the “Honeymoon Suite” here on SANS #12 for almost 4 years now.  When it is time to move on I shall relinquish the spot.
> 
> I guess I better get a new computer.  This is my tablet.



I know it is tough using a tablet to connect on the boards.
Hang in there until you do replace the computor!

When my Imac acts up, I have to use my Iphone and man is that hard trying to type out a long message......

Yes, we are moving to a new home.
I'm taking the day off from organizing the new one so will give a heads up when we do relocate.
Will skip the #13 and start new one with #14.

It's been a long time since the thread started.
I'm thrilled with all the homies that have posted on it and hope more continue to join in our new home.
This time I think I will put in soaker tubs in each homies bathroom.....

(And we will have plenty of honeymoon suites again.)


_The thread started August 19 2015 so today is our 4th anniversary of getting to meet each other and forming friendships..
I hope more join in as time goes by


There is always Something About Nothing to talk about..._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Sorry not to touch base for a while, but you can imagine, things have been busy!  This little lady turned 1 month old on Saturday!  And what better way to celebrate then to have that milestone in Orlando!  Hope's first trip to our home away from home!


----------



## macraven

She is a cutie!!

Thanks for sharing and hope, HOPE, enjoys her first vacation at the motherland.


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday to you mac!  Love you!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Birthday Mac 



schumigirl said:


> Busy day!!
> 
> Our usual Wednesday lunch with friends was today as I’m spending Wednesday with one of my best friends that we used to live beside......we trying and get together  4 or 5 times a year at least.......we met when our boys started nursery aged 4 at school. And one of the nicest people I know.
> 
> So, our usual lunch place was surprised to see us today.......food was good as usual, it’s a lovely steak and seafood restaurant along the front. Nice sea views.
> 
> No cooking tonight as Kyle is eating out too.
> 
> And down to a 2 week countdown......


A very special friendship. One of my best friends lives around the block from me, and we met when our oldest daughters were 3 yrs old in pre school.

Well I lazed around yesterday recovering from our trip, and long delays flying home.  Time to unpack and do laundry today. Hopefully clothes will dry, it’s cool today and overcast.
I phoned HRH to add room request of theme park view,  I understand some pool view rooms have nice view of the parks.

29 days till HRH check in. But who’s counting!  I noticed GV rooms dropped in price, but want my pool view.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Will skip the #13 and start new one with #14.


Ha, just like the 13th floor of a hotel...tower of terror?


tink1957 said:


> Happy birthday to you mac!  Love you!
> View attachment 427249


Nawahahahahaha

So what did I do this afternoon you ask?  Even if you don’t i’m sharing

Lovely lunch at Panera with the ‘lil, love that cheese brocolli in bread bowl soup. 

Then onto pick up middle DS at dentist to drop at football practice.  Should’ve taken 40 minutes tops.  Just got home half hour ago...2 1/2 hours sitting in the car.  Glad i had enough gas in the tank.

_ Naturally, i skipped stopping at the ladies room after lunch._

Scary, a semi truck, loaded with enormously heavy steel coils, was hanging off a bridge so high that rare parageine falcons nest underneath.  

The mr used to make that run at work now & again.  He got so sick of idiots cutting in front of him, he transferred in to another dept.  Last i heard they were subcontracting that job out.  Hope no fatalities.


----------



## macraven

You had an interesting day!


----------



## Lynne G

Let’s just say, the drivers down here make driving challenging.  

SW and Aquadica.  Now enjoying Big Fire for a nice dinner.  Did stop for donuts, and was said, since loyal, free 2 donuts of any kind.  One eaten, one for late night snack.  Hello chocolate and peanut butter donut.  

Will post a picture or two later, as all in little one’s phone.  Little bit of rain, as we cleaned up from wet in the water park.


----------



## Lynne G

Full from dinner.  We both had filets.  Very good, but would next time eat chicken or other, as the prevailing taste of wood almost made that cut of meat not our favorite.  Pretty restaurant with huge wine list.  Next time, we also want to eat upstairs.

IOA fun to walk off that meal.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Ha, just like the 13th floor of a hotel...tower of terror?
> 
> Nawahahahahaha
> 
> So what did I do this afternoon you ask?  Even if you don’t i’m sharing
> 
> Lovely lunch at Panera with the ‘lil, love that cheese brocolli in bread bowl soup.
> 
> Then onto pick up middle DS at dentist to drop at football practice.  Should’ve taken 40 minutes tops.  Just got home half hour ago...2 1/2 hours sitting in the car.  Glad i had enough gas in the tank.
> 
> _ Naturally, i skipped stopping at the ladies room after lunch._
> 
> Scary, a semi truck, loaded with enormously heavy steel coils, was hanging off a bridge so high that rare parageine falcons nest underneath.
> 
> The mr used to make that run at work now & again.  He got so sick of idiots cutting in front of him, he transferred in to another dept.  Last i heard they were subcontracting that job out.  Hope no fatalities.


Wow that’s crazy scary. There’s a Panera across the street from Disneyland, in retrospect I kinda wish I stopped there for a lunch. So much food I want to try, so little time lol. 


Lynne G said:


> Let’s just say, the drivers down here make driving challenging.
> 
> SW and Aquadica.  Now enjoying Big Fire for a nice dinner.  Did stop for donuts, and was said, since loyal, free 2 donuts of any kind.  One eaten, one for late night snack.  Hello chocolate and peanut butter donut.
> 
> Will post a picture or two later, as all in little one’s phone.  Little bit of rain, as we cleaned up from wet in the water park.


How was SW?  My fav is the sea lion show. And the After Dark show is the best. So funny. Are they still doing it?  We enjoy Aquatica too, but last time was years ago!  I wanted to go to SW during our May trip but daughter wasn’t interested. Ever since she watched Black Fish.  I wasn’t going to bother with Aquatica since we have the 3 park pass. 
Did you try the AP Voodoo donut?  


Lynne G said:


> Full from dinner.  We both had filets.  Very good, but would next time eat chicken or other, as the prevailing taste of wood almost made that cut of meat not our favorite.  Pretty restaurant with huge wine list.  Next time, we also want to eat upstairs.
> 
> IOA fun to walk off that meal.


What did you think of Big Fire? What is different about the upstairs? I prefer the upstairs at The Emporium. Maybe this time I’ll try the icecream.  When we go for dinner always too full after for dessert.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, it was a nice, and quite noisy, American food, mostly grilled on fires with different kinds of  wood.  We just thought upstairs would be a better view.  

Oh my goodness, 90 minutes and ride the new Potter ride.  Wait to you see little one’s smile.  It was  awesome coaster.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was the kind of day that made me want to get in my car, start driving south, and not stop until I saw mouse ears. I won’t bore you with all of the details, but the day started with me arriving at work, and as soon as I walked through the door my boss started telling me about all the problems we were having and started instructing me on all the things I needed to do. Geez, at least let me sit down and put my purse away first. That just set the tone for the rest of the day. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....never had Indian food?


 Nope, never. I don’t even know if there is an Indian restaurant in my town. 



schumigirl said:


> then the Bob Hope funny, The Ghost Breakers...….love that movie!


 I don’t think I’ve seen that one. I’ll have to look for it. I like most Bob Hope movies. 



keishashadow said:


> decided to start a few loads of laundry today after getting roused via neighbor started to tear down his garage at 7 am. Um, a bit early. Noisiest bull dozer ever. How they are still going at it 3 hours later is puzzling. Only a detached one car block variety & the roof was already slowly removed the last few weeks.


 7 am?! That’s way too early, especially for a Sunday. 



keishashadow said:


> Who doesn’t like steak


?I wouldn’t eat steak until I was in my 20’s. My mother always overcooked steak, so I thought it was terrible. I had no idea you could get it cooked in a way other than extra, extra well done. 



Sue M said:


> Well I’m baack!





Sue M said:


> My husband says why unpack, lol. Just wash clothes and put them back in suitcase for Sept! Ha.


 Welcome back. I think maybe you husband had a good idea. 



agavegirl1 said:


> I guess I better get a new computer. This is my tablet.


 I do most of my posting from my tablet. I have  a keyboard so It’s like having a tiny computer. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry not to touch base for a while, but you can imagine, things have been busy!  This little lady turned 1 month old on Saturday!  And what better way to celebrate then to have that milestone in Orlando!  Hope's first trip to our home away from home!View attachment 427215


 Aw...she’s adorable. 



keishashadow said:


> Scary, a semi truck, loaded with enormously heavy steel coils, was hanging off a bridge so high that rare parageine falcons nest underneath.


 That sound terrifying, both the truck and the bridge. I hate bridges. 

Lynne - It looks like you are having a wonderful time. Keep the pictures coming. 


Mac - Hope you had a great birthday today. 

I’m going to amuse myself by watching some Doctor Who episodes - David Tennant.


----------



## Lynne G

SW and their water park are always fun times for us.  From our day there.


----------



## macraven

Another hot day here 
99 

Will have more cloud cover tomorrow so not as hot Tuesday 

Hope all the homies have sweet dreams tonight!

I’ll leave the porch light on so you don’t stumble in the new house


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 427395View attachment 427396View attachment 427397
> 
> SW and their water park are always fun times for us.  From our day there.



We were at Aquatica this morning!  Perhaps we crossed paths!


----------



## macraven

I opened up our new house......

Who will be the first to move in there ?

I'll be closing this thread in a few days.
Have to make sure we leave no homie behind.....!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I opened up our new house......
> 
> Who will be the first to move in there ?
> 
> I'll be closing this thread in a few days.
> Have to make sure we leave no homie behind.....!



Oh goody..........I’ll have my usual penthouse suite.......overlooking the ocean of course......I’ve got kind of comfortable up there! But great space to host parties........


Janet quite a day! My goodness how scary! And yes, one of the reasons we prefer our tank to be chockfull of fuel in case of things like that! And of course a visit to the ladies regularly helps too.....lol......yes, hope no one was seriously hurt in any way. 

Charade hope you get to try Indian food sometime. Tom reminded me last night we had an amazing Indian meal in Paris once......we went back the next visit a few months later and they’d been closed down.......oops! But food was fabulous.......




Looked sunny this morning before I got up.....seems to be raining right now.....

Got few things to pick up today........won’t be able to do anything tomorrow  for birthday celebration as I’ll be with my friend......and Thursday Friday we have a few things too.........

time For a cuppa......breakfast later..........


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> We were at Aquatica this morning!  Perhaps we crossed paths!




Oh maybe.  We would have said hi.  Still around in Orlando?  We are doing USO this morning, after a nice breakfast at the Portofino.  Hope your family is having a great time.  And little Hope is a cute kid.  One month, how fast she is growing up already.


----------



## macraven

Thought I heard people talking in our old house....

Just came back to find the door still unlocked 

Moving van is arriving on the weekend and will be locking up this house then 

In case you forgot, we are now across the street at SAN #14


----------



## Charade67

Have I mentioned how much I hate dealing with insurance?


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Thought I heard people talking in our old house....
> 
> Just came back to find the door still unlocked
> 
> Moving van is arriving on the weekend and will be locking up this house then
> 
> In case you forgot, we are now across the street at SAN #14


OK mom!


----------



## macraven

Every mom has at least one sassy kid


I don’t want to have to get up at midnight to  get my kids into the new house on Saturday


----------



## Bethany10

Charade67 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate dealing with insurance?



Hugs, I'm sorry. I've BTDT and continue to do it.


----------

